# أخبار الشعب المسيحي في العراق - متجدد



## paul iraqe (20 ديسمبر 2014)

غبطة البطريرك ساكو : ادعو لعدم اقامة الحفلات في العيد ورأس السنة تضامنا مع المهجرين









دعا غبطة البطريرك مار ساكو بتاريخ 12 - 12 - 2014 كافة ابرشيات الكنيسة الكلدانية ورعاياها في الوطن والمهجر وكافة ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري المسيحي في الوطن والمهجر الى عدم اقامة احتفالات بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد وراس السنة بسبب الظروف المؤلمة والمأساوية في وطننا وتضامنا مع المهجرين بشكل عام ومهجري شعبنا بشكل خاص الذين يعيشون بلا ماؤى في ظروف اقتصادية وانسانية ونفسية صعبة ومعقدة للغاية وطلب غبطته تقديم يد العون اليهم وزيارتهم للتخفيف عنهم بدلا من اقامة الاحتفالات الصاخبة 

كما دعا غبطته الى تخصيص الايام الثلاثة التي تسبق عيد الميلاد للصوم والصلاة من اجل عودة المهجرين للاطلاع الرابط الاول ادناه وتلبية لدعوة الكريمة من لدن غبطته استجاب مدير ناحية عنكاوا السيد جلال حبيب مشكورا مباشرة وقرر الغاء مظاهر الاحتفال في مدينة عنكاوا لهذه السنة احتراما لارواح شهداء البيشمركة وتضامنا مع كافة المهجرين ومنهم مهجري ابناء شعبنا للاطلاع الرابط الثاني ادناه وبصدد ماتقدم اوضح رأي الشخصي الاتي :

1 - في البدء اذكر بالبيت الشعري للشاعر الكبير المتنبي (عيد بأي حال عدت ياعيد ... بما مضى ام لامر فيك تجديد) حيث اغلب ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري المسيحي المهجر قسرا من الموصل وبلداته في سهل نينوى من قبل عصابات داعش يستقبل عيد الميلاد المجيد ورأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة هذا العام وهم بأسوء حال وفي حزن عميق ويسكنون ويعيشون موزعين على قاعات الكنائس والخيم والكرفانات وقاعات بعض الجمعيات وابنية بعض الاندية الرياضية وبعض المدارس وهياكل بعض الابنية قيد الانشاء وغيرها في اقليم كوردستان وبعض المحافظات العراقية بشكل غير لائق بهم كشعب اصيل واصحاب الارض والدار وبعيدا عن كنائسهم واديرتهم ومساكنهم وارضهم واعمالهم في الموصل وسهل نينوى تاركين ورائهم اعز ما يملكون ولم يبقى لهم الا الماضي والذكريات الجميلة التي لا يمكن نسيانها ابدا 

اليوم يتذكرون كيف كانوا يستعدون للعيد ورأس السنة في الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى بتحضير الكليجة والحلويات والهدايا لتقديمها للضيوف من الاقارب والزائرين من الجيران لكن كل ذلك تغير بسبب ظروفهم العصيبة والمأساوية حيث اصبحوا مشردين ومهجرين رغما عنهم ينتقلون من مكان لاخر في ظروف مناخية وانسانية واجتماعية قاسية في ظل غياب اي دور فعال ومهم للحكومة العراقية في ايوائهم ودعمهم ماليا ونفسيا وانسانيا وصحيا وتعليميا وضعف وخلل واضح في تدابير منظمات الاغاثة الدولية والمجتمع الدولي وقلة الموارد المالية والمستلزمات اللوجستية لدى حكومة اقليم كوردستان لان الاقليم استقبل اكثر من مليوني نازح من سوريا والعراق (نينوى - الانبار - صلاح الدين - ديالى - كركوك - بغداد) وغيرها وفشل احزابنا وممثلينا العشرة في برلماني العراقي والاقليم في التعاطي مع ازمة نازحي شعبنا 

2 - اغلب ابناء شعبنا المهجر قسرا تعب واصيب بالاحباط وخيبة الامل وفقدان الثقة بالمستقبل المجهول ويفكر بالهجرة خارج الوطن ولم يعد يشعر بطعم العيد لان الفرح غادرهم منذ تهجيرهم من ارضهم ومساكنهم واعمالهم ويطلقون الاهات والحصرة وهم يفترشون الأرض ويلتحفون بالسماء بعد ان جردوهم اوغاد داعش من كل شيء حتى بات مهاجرا ونازحا وأين في وطنه !! وهل هناك أصعب من اللجوء والنزوح في الوطن ؟ شعبنا المهجر قسرا من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى يعيش واقعا مريرا ومؤلما ويبلغ تعداده اكثر من 150 الف انسان مهجر أصبحوا مجرد أرقام في السجلات الخاصة بالنازحين بانتظار العودة بكرامة وكبرياء الى منازلهم وارضهم واعمالهم سالمين لكن متى ؟ وكيف ؟ خاصة ونزيف الهجرة بين صفوف ابناء شعبنا اصبح يهدد مستقبلنا ووجودنا القومي والديني والتاريخي في الوطن بشكل مخيف وخطير وغير مسبوق 

3 - ازاء ما تقدم اطالب كافة ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري المسيحي في الوطن والمهجر (افراد ومنظمات واتحادات واحزاب ومؤسسات واندية وفنانين وموسيقيين وغيرهم) بالاستجابة السريعة والمسؤولة للدعوة الكريمة التي اطلقها غبطة مار ساكو بعدم الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد ورأس السنة ومهما كان حجمها صغرت أم كبرت لان هذا العيد ليس بعيد العيد الحقيقي لا يأتي الا بتحرير الموصل وبلداتنا في سهل نينوى بالكامل من الاوباش والارذال وساعتها ليكون لنا عيد حقيقي نحتفل به مجتمعين في ارضنا التاريخية وكلنا ننتظر ذلك اليوم المجيد بلهفة 

وانسجاما وتماشيا مع دعوة مار ساكو اقول لقادة كنائسنا وتنظيماتنا ومؤسساتنا القومية والخيرية والاجتماعية وغيرها اذهبوا الى المهجرين والنازحين في الوطن من ابناء شعبنا وشاركهم واقضوا العيد معهم افرحوحم ولا تغادروهم خارج الوطن لتفرحوا وحدكم !! خاصة ان شعبنا المهجر يعيش حالة الحزن والالم والاحباط ومغيب لديه اجواء الفرح والعيد لان جروحهم ومأساتهم عميقة تحول دون الاحتفال بالعيد ... عيد بأي حال عدت ياعيد ...


----------



## paul iraqe (20 ديسمبر 2014)

الأدباء السريان يطالبون بتحرير مناطق سهل نينوى
















وسط حضور حاشد أقام اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان بالتعاون مع منتدى بغديدى الأدبي، امسية شعرية وموسيقية وذلك عصر يوم الثلاثاء 16 كانون الأول الجاري، في مجمّع الكرمة الذي يضمّ حوالي "300" عائلة مسيحية مهجّرة.وطالبت قصائد الأدباء والكتاب السريان التي اتسمت بالشوق والحنين الى الديار، بالإسراع بتحرير مناطقهم في سهل نينوى وتوفير الحماية الدولية لهذه المناطق، لتأمين عودة سكانها.بدأت الأمسية، بكلمة اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان، ألقاها الأديب والإعلامي رمزي هرمز ياكو، عضو الهيئة الإدارية للإتحاد، باللغة السريانية مع ترجمتها للعربية، أشار فيها إلى أن دواعي إقامة هذه الأمسية في مجمّع للمهجّرين، لإسماع المجتمع الدولي لصوتهم ولنقل معاناتهم ومأساتهم.

وذكر ياكو، أن مئات العوائل خرجت بملابسها فقط، وفقدت جميع أملاكها، وهذا زاد من معاناتهم في مناطق الإقليم، في ظل قلّة المساعدة المقدّمة لهم، مطالباً من أصحاب الأيادي البيضاء بتقديم العون لهؤلاء من خلال توفّر السكن الملائم لهم.وشكر ياكو المسيحيين في مناطق الإقليم، لمساهمتهم في مساعدة أقرانهم المهجّرين، مثمناً دور الكنيسة للخدمات التي قدّمتها لهم وبالأخص إسكانهم في الأديرة والكنائس، وكذلك شكر المنظمات الانسانية والهيئة التنسيقية لمنظمات المجتمع المدني في عنكاوا التي قدّمت المساعدات لهم.وأكّد ياكو، على ضرورة مواجهة خطر الهجرة من خلال وجود برامج توعوية بهذا الخصوص من قبل المؤسسات الاعلامية والأحزاب والكنائس والمنظمات المدنية  وجميع المثقفين والأدباء.وطالب ياكو، من الأعضاء المسيحيين في برلماني العراق وإقليم كردستان وكافة المسؤولين، أن يكونوا سنداً لشعبهم، وضمان عودتهم السريعة إلى مناطقهم التاريخية، كما طالب من المجتمع بتوفير الحماية الدولية لهذه المناطق.

وألقى الشاعر الشاب رواد رعد، وهو من مهجّري الموصل، مركز محافظة نينوى، كلمة منتدى بغديدى الأدبي، باللغة العربية، أشار فيه إلى الأوضاع الصعبة التي يعيشها المهجرون المسيحيون في اٌقليم كوردستان.وطالب رعد بالإسراع بتحرير الموصل ومناطق سهل نينوى من يد "داعش"، ومحاكمة جميع المسؤولين الحكوميين وقيادة الجيش السابقين من الذين كانت لهم يد في تسليم مدينة الموصل إلى الإرهابيين دون قتال، وجميع المتورطّين في هذا الخصوص.ثمّ ألقى أكثر عدد من الشعراء قصائدهم مصحوبة بالعزف على العود والكمان باللغات "السريانية، العربية، الكردية"، وهم وبالتسلسل ، شاكر سيفو ، زهير بردى ، دلال صليوا ، نضال العياش ، أثير نوح ، آرام أبو وديع ، أمير بولص ، عبدالله نوري، سرجون شعب، برزان قريو ، انس عولو ، رامي عيسى ، عدنان إيليا ،أبو يوسف ، حكمت شوني ، نور عولو ، بيداء هداية ، أقداس عبدالله نوري ، وختمت الأمسية بنص مشترك بين الشاعر جميل الجميل والشاعر رواد رعد .

أدار الأمسية جميل الجميل ، أقداس عبدالله نوري ، بيداء هداية. حضر الأمسية نائبان في برلمان كوردستان وعضو مجلس محافظة نينوى وقائمقام قضاء الحمدانية ورؤساء وممثلوا الأحزاب والمنظمات والدوائر وجمع غفير من الحضور. وفي ختام الأمسية تمّ تقليد المشاركين ب (شارة  الاتحاد)، قام بتقليدها،  كمال يلدا و وحيدة ياقو، النائبين في برلمان كوردستان، ونيسان كرومي رزوقي قائممقام قضاء الحمدانية، وبمشاركة الأديبين روند بولس رئيس اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان، وأكد مراد نائب الرئيس. وأكد الحضور إمتنانه لهكذا نشاط مما يزيد من إصرارهم على بقائهم في وطنهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 ديسمبر 2014)

لم يـــكــــتف الــرعب «الداعشي»، بترويع مئات الآلاف من المسيحيين العراقيين قتلاً وتهجيراً واستيلاء على أملاكهم وحواضرهم الدينية في مناطقهم في سهل نينوى، فحسب، بل لاحقهم ثقافياً، حين صادر كتاب «المسيحيون في العراق» الذي حرّره الباحث المختص بشؤون الأقليات، سعد سلوم، لدى نقل الكتاب المطبوع في لبنان، عبر سورية.






إنه كتاب «موسوعي» من 900 صفحة من القطع الكبير، بدأ كفكرة انطلقت من داخل كنيسة «سيدة النجاة» التي شهدت جريمة مروعة راح ضحيتها عشرات القتلى من المصلين، وأثناء عمل محرره على الفيلم الوثائقي «أقلية في خطر» الذي يتحدث عن تأثير الجريمة في هوية بغداد، بسبب ما يعد أكبر هجرة للمسيحيين في تاريخ العراق المعاصر، والذي أعقب الجريمة، إذ تتحدث بعض الإحصاءات عن هجرة 4 آلاف عائلة خلال أقل من ثلاثة أسابيع.


ووفق الباحث سعد سلّوم، «كانت رسالة فيلم «أقلية في خطر» هي أن «الغالبية في خطر» بسبب هذه الهجرة وتغير هوية البلاد وتحولها إلى هوية صحراوية»، وبعد انتخاب البطريرك روفائيل الأول ساكو على رأس الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في العراق 2013، شعر الباحث بأنه «إزاء روح جديدة، ومن هنا نشأت لدي الحماسة لتحويل الفكرة إلى مشروع ملموس. إعادة كتابة تاريخ المسيحيين وليس المسيحيية فقط (المسيحيون كجماعة وليس المسيحية كدين)، وهو ما نفتقر إليه بسبب سيادة نسخة تاريخ رسمية تطرد المسيحيين من مسرح التاريخ».
وكان العنوان الأول للكتاب هو «الكنيسة الحية»، انطلاقاً من إيمان صاحب سعد سلوم، بأن «كنيسة العراق لن تموت بسهولة مع وجود أشخاص مثل ساكو. ولكن، في الوقت ذاته كان نزيف الهجرة يرسم واقعاً آخر، فهل نحن إزاء علامات لزوال المسيحية من الشرق والمسيحيين من العراق»؟



في «لحظة داعش»


وانطلق مشروع الكتاب في لحظة مفصلية، يرسم الباحث ملامحها: «اكتمل الكتاب وأنا بعيد عن الوطن (كنت في نيويورك) أنظر من خلال الشاشات إلى ما يفعله القتلة بهوية البلاد، إذ لم يستهدف مقاتلو داعش تقطيع أوصال الدولة العراقية، بل ضرب هوية العراق ووجوده، فعدت إلى الوطن، ودفعت الكتاب إلى المطبعة في بيروت، ثم اندفع المسيحيون إلى الهجرة».
مقدمة الكتاب تنطلق من سؤال: «هل يمكن تخيل الشرق الأوسط من دون مسيحيين؟» في حين حملت الخاتمة عنوان «علامات شرق أوسط من دون مسيحيين» وكأنه إجابة عن سؤال المقدمة.


وبحس من الأمانة والمراقبة البحثية يلفت سلّوم إلى أن «عنف الجماعات الإسلامية المسلحة الذي انطلق ضد المسيحيين في عراق ما بعد 2003، اتخذ طابعاً مقيتاً، مع ما يحمل هذا العنف من ثقافة الإقصاء التي جعلت المسيحي «نصرانياً» و «ذمياً»، أي إنساناً من درجة أدنى، مطلقة هجرة مسيحية عكسية إلى مناطق سكنهم الأصلية في سهل نينوى، وملاذات موقتة في كردستان العراق، ولتشهد البلاد أكبر هجرة للأقليات في تاريخ العراق المعاصر.


إنها هجرة اللاعودة للغالبية العظمى منهم، فهي ليست خياراً موقتاً أو مرحلياً لهم، ولا تعكس خياراً فردياً على أساس معطى اقتصادي، بل أصبحت قراراً نهائياً لا رجعة فيه، حتى لو تحسنت الأوضاع الأمنية، الأمر الذي يعكس شعورهم بضياع الوطن وتلاشيه، أو أنهم على الأقل أصبحوا غرباء في بلد يعدون من سكانه الأصليين. إنه رحيل عن الأوطان الأصلية إلى أوطان بديلة، وتراجع من المجال العام، إلى التقوقع على الذات، وعودة من الدولة المتصدعة، إلى الجماعة، ومن هوية كبرى مفقودة، إلى هوية فرعية مقصودة.
ومن فضائل الكتاب وهي كثيرة، أنه يضع القارئ في صورة «النهضة الثقافية الحديثة المرتبطة بالمسيحيين، فقد أدخل الآباء الدومينيكان المطبعة الأولى إلى الموصل بين 1856 و1857، وكان كتابها الأول عن قواعد اللغة العربية «خلاصة في أصول النحو» للخوري يوسف داوود، وطبع فيها أول كتاب مقدس باللغة العربية. وكان دور المسيحيين في الصحافة ريادياً، فقد أصدروا في مدينة الموصل عام 1902 المجلة الأول في العراق، باسم «إكليل الورود»، وأصدرت بولينا حسون مجلة «ليلى»، وهي المجلة النسويّة الأولى في العراق عام 1927، وتشهد الأيام أنهم كانوا حراس اللغة العربية ومن أهم أعلامها. ويكفي أن نعترف بأنهم كانوا رواد النهضة العربية الحديثة التي ارتبطت بجهودهم الثقافية والفكرية، وظلّوا جزءاً حيوياً من الطبقة الوسطى، بدورهم الريادي في الفنون والآداب والموسيقى».
ومن حقائق عميقة كهذه عن دور مسيحيي العراق في تاريخ بلادهم وحضارته، ينتقل الباحث إلى سؤال جوهري: «كيف كان يمكن تخيل تاريخنا المعاصر من دونهم، وهل تصبح إبداعاتهم وريادتهم محض ذكريات»؟ والسؤال هذا يقود إلى أسئلة ليست أقل حرجاً وإرباكاً: «هل يحول عدم الاستقرار وثقافة الإقصاء، مسيحيي العراق إلى طائفة منقرضة؟ وهل يسيرون على الطريق التي سار عليها من قبل، يهود العراق، فطوي جزء من ذاكرة البلاد، واختفى إلى الأبد مع اختفاء الجيل الأول للتهجير؟ وهل ما يحدث اليوم لمسيحيي العراق والشرق الأوسط، سيكون أوضح شاهد تاريخي على بداية تلاشي الوجود المسيحي في العراق، واختفاء واحدة من أقدم الجماعات المسيحية في الشرق الأوسط»؟



وثائق كاملة


في الكتاب محاولة كامنة لمواجهة الماضي وإثارة الأسئلة الكامنة تحت سطحه، وتتضمن فتح أسئلة القلق في شأن المستقبل، وهي محاولة للتخلص من سلطة الخوف لا يمكن إنجازها من دون التسلح بالاعتراف والمصارحة، بالذات مع من يرى في «البحث عن الأقليات تكريساً لتقسيم البلاد إلى طوائف وجماعات». فهو ينبّه إلى خطر نهاية الوجود المسيحي في العراق والشرق بعامة، بل يذهب إلى أن «المسيحيين في العراق والشرق إذا كانوا في خطر، فإن الغالبية المسلمة في خطر أيضاً، إذ إن مسخ هوية المنطقة وإفقارها من تنوعها وتعدديتها، لن يخدما في محصلتهما النهائية سوى دول ونخب تريد تقسيم المنطقة إلى جزر إثنوطائفية، فالتعدد عاصم من الانقسام، والتنوع صمان أمان من التقسيم».


الكتاب محاولة في تقديم تاريخ شامل لمسيحيي العراق، ويرسم من خلال أصواته المتعددة صورة علاقتهم بالدولة في العراق المعاصر، قبل أن يفتح أسئلة القلق في شأن غموض المستقبل الذي يمر به الشرق الأوسط.
وفي القسم الوثائقي من الكتاب، محاولة أولية لأرشفة تاريخ مسيحيي العراق منذ بداية القرن العشرين من خلال الوثائق والتشريعات وحتى الوقت الراهن، على نحو قد يساهم في الحفاظ على الذاكرة الجمعية المهددة بالإهمال والنسيان ورصد التطورات المختلفة في علاقة المسيحيين بالدولة في العراق الحديث، وهي مجرد خطوة أولية قد تشجع الباحثين على أرشفة الوثائق المتعلقة بالأقليات الدينية في العراق وتوفيرها إلى جمهور القراء والمختصين من الباحثين.


إنها وثائق نادرة حقاً، لتشريعات وإحصاءات ووثائق عن مسيحيي العراق: كنائسهم، مؤسساتهم التربوية والثقافية والاجتماعية، قراهم المدمرة 1963 - 1988، قساوستهم المقتولون 1972 - 1989، والذين اختفوا في عمليات «الأنفال» عام 1988، ومن فقدوا خلال النزوح الجماعي مع الكرد خوفاً من عقاب صدام حسين إثر انتفاضتهم عام 1991.


وفي الفصل الأول كتبت سها رسّام «جذور المسيحية في العراق» مؤرخة لنشوء الديانة المسيحية في بلاد ما بين النهرين. فيما رسم الفصل الثاني خريطة الآثار المسيحية في العراق، وكتبه الآثاريان: عبد الأمير الحمداني وحكمت بشير الأسود. أما الباحث خوشابا حنا الشيخ، فقد رصد الطوائف المسيحية في العراق: الكلدانيون، الآشوريون، السريان، الأرمن، البروتستانت والطوائف الغربية الأخرى.
ودرس البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو، حال «مسيحيي العراق في ظل الحكم الإسلامي». وبحث سامي المنصوري أوضاع مسيحيي العراق في ظل الدولة العثمانية. ورصد محرر الكتاب، كيف كانت أوضاع المسيحيين في «العراق الجمهوري»، مؤكداً «هيمنة الدولة على شؤون الطوائف الدينية المسيحية»، فيما تابع الكاتب والصحافي وليم وردا، أحوال المسيحيين بعد الغزو الأميركي للعراق، دارساً بتمعن «دعوات الحماية الدولية والحكم الذاتي للمسيحيين» إثر موجات استهدافهم المنظمة.


الكتاب بدا كأنه تلويحة للمسيحيين العراقيين قبيل رحيلهم النهائي عنه.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 ديسمبر 2014)

رفضا اعتناق الاسلام... فقطع رأسهما أمام الجميع



قال المسيحي بشير: "عندما التقيت بملحم خلف في لبنان، أبدى رغبة في مساعدة اللاجئين الأكراد الهاربين من مقاتلي داعش. قلت له أن اليزيديين هم الأشد عوزاً. فلم تكن لديه مشكلة، وأعرب عن استعداده لمساعدة الجميع أياً تكن ديانتهم".

أضاف: "خلال أسابيع قليلة، نجحنا في إقامة مخيّم في دهوك حيث نساعد حوالي 650 شخصاً هربوا من جبل سنجار عند الحدود العراقية السورية مع اقتراب داعش". المخيم بدائي ووسخ. يوجد فيه مرحاضان فقط، ويفتقر طبعاً إلى الماء الساخن. لكن هؤلاء اللاجئين يعيشون على الأقل في خيم، في ملاجئ غير ثابتة، مع اقتراب صقيع الشتاء وفي ظل المشهد عينه دوماً. يمكن مشاهدة جماعات من الأطفال غالباً ما يكونون نصف عراة، إضافة إلى نساء يغسلن الملابس ويطبخن، ورجال عاطلين عن العمل يتابعون الأخبار، ويدخّنون السيجارة تلو الأخرى وهم يشربون لترات من الشاي لتدفئة أنفسهم. قال بشير: "تنقصنا بشدة مدارس للأطفال. لهذه الغاية، نحتاج إلى المساعدة من الحكومة العراقية التي لديها حالياً اهتمامات أخرى". ولفت إلى أن احتياجات المخيم من ناحية الغذاء تُؤمَّن فقط من قبل جمعية فرح العطاء والكنائس المسيحية في المنطقة. في الواقع، هرب عدد كبير من هذه العائلات من موت محتّم، أو الأسوأ من ذلك بالنسبة إلى النساء، من استخدامهن كعبدات للجنس أو بيعهن كعبدات على يد داعش. تشكل رواية تحسين خلف خير مثال عن هذه القضية. "عندما علمنا أن مقاتلي داعش كانوا يصلون إلى سنجار في مركبات، هربنا إلى الجبل. هناك، التقينا بعرب سنّة حاولوا طمأنتنا. فوصل مقاتلو داعش الذين سألونا عن سبب هربنا. عودوا إلى قراكم، لن يحصل لكم مكروه". 

"سألونا إذا كنّا يزيديين أو مسلمين"
روى قائلاً: "عُدنا، وإنما أوقفنا المتشددون السنّة عند أحد الحواجز. سألونا إذا كنّا يزيديين أو مسلمين. فسمحوا للمسلمين بالمرور وجمعوا اليزيديين، من ثم فصلوا الرجال عن النساء. وعندما اعترض أحد الأزواج، قطعوا له رأسه أمام الجميع بعدما أطلقوا عليه رصاصتين. هكذا، بدأنا نشعر بالخوف. في البداية، لم نكذب عليهم لأنهم كانوا قد طمأنونا أننا في أمان". 

تابع قائلاً: "وضعوني في سيارة مع عائلة يزيدية أخرى، وأعادونا إلى سنجار حيث أدخلونا إلى مبنى حكومي قبل أن يأخذوا مني مبلغ 4600 دولار إضافة إلى مجوهرات لأمرأتي كنت أحملها. بعدها، جمعوا الرجال في الطابق الأول، والنساء والأطفال في الطابق الأرضي. وعند حلول المساء، نقلوا النساء والأطفال إلى مبنى مقابل لنا كان مقراً للحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني. في اليوم التالي، سُمع صراخ وبكاء، وشوهدوا وهم يدفعون بالنساء للركوب في حافلات. أخذوا حوالي 300 امرأة. عقب ذلك، حشدوا الرجال في الساحة العامة وعصبوا أعينهم. ولاحظت من خلال لهجتهم أن كثيرين منهم كانوا ينتمون إلى القبائل العربية السنّيّة المقيمة في المنطقة والتي كنّا نعيش معها في سلام حتى الآن. كذلك، كان معهم غرباء عن المنطقة ميزناهم من لهجتهم العربية. في اليوم التالي، أتى سفاح يحمل سيفاً. قال لنا أنه ينبغي علينا الاختيار بين اعتناق الإسلام أو الموت. إذا فعلتم ذلك، ستكونون إخوتنا وستعيشون بأمان، وإلا سنعاملكم ككفّار ونقطع رؤوسكم. حينها، عبّر اثنان منا عن رفضهما فقطعوا رأسهما أمامنا. وبلغ عدد الذين اعتنقوا الإسلام 200. بعدها، جاء شيخ ليعطينا دروساً عن الدين الإسلامي".

النساء اللواتي اعتنقن الإسلام لم يسلَمن من الاغتصاب
عقب ذلك، أخذونا للإقامة في منازل قرية شيعية كان سكانها قد هربوا منها. وفي أحد الأيام، دخل رجل مسنّ إلى منزل أحد جيراني الذي كانت لديه ابنة جميلة في العاشرة، واقتادها بشعرها رغم بكاء أمها. بعدها، أُرجعت منهكة تماماً. وبما أنني كنت "أصبحت مسلماً، سمحت لنفسي بأن أقول لهم بأن لا ديانة تقبل بتصرف مماثل، بخاصة الإسلام. لكنهم أجابوا أن هذا الأمر مسموح في الإسلام لأن النبي محمد تزوج عائشة عندما كانت في التاسعة من عمرها".

هكذا، لم تسلم ربات العائلات أيضاً من الاغتصاب رغم اعتناقهن الإسلام. وفي ليلة أخرى، أخذوا أربع فتيات. وعندما أعادوهنّ، كانت أعضاؤهن التناسلية مضرجة بالدماء. فأخبرتنا الفتيات أنه تم تخديرهن بنوع من الكلوروفورم لمنعهن من أي مقاومة، أو تعليقهن بشفرات المراوح لإفقداهن التوازن.

كذلك، قامت إحدى نسائنا بقطع أوردتها، لكنهم عالجوها ليغتصبوها لاحقاً. وعندما انتحرت ثلاث نساء شنقاً بحجابهنّ، منعوا النساء الأخريات من ارتداء الحجاب. فهمت عندئذ أن اعتناقنا الإسلام لا يحمينا، فقررت الهرب مع ثلاثة رفاق آخرين. وبعد عدة أحداث، التقينا بعناصر من قوات البيشمركة أحضرونا إلى هذا المخيم في دهوك. بالنسبة إليهم، نحن أسوأ من حيوانات، نحن كفار، ونساؤنا هن سبايا حرب. مقاتلو داعش هؤلاء مهووسون بالجنس".


----------



## paul iraqe (20 ديسمبر 2014)

البابا فرنسيس يرجو من الكنائس في الشرق الأوسط العمل معاً لمعالجة الأزمة








بحث البابا فرنسيس التحديات المتزايدة الناجمة عن العنف في الشرق الأوسط في اجتماعٍ له مع أعضاء من الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية وحثّهم للعمل مع الكنائس الأخرى لإيجاد الحلول.

عُقِد الاجتماع في قاعة كلمنتين في القصر الرسولي وألقى البابا فرنسيس كلمته بحضور غبطة البطريرك أغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك كنيسة السريان الكاثوليك والعديد من الأساقفة حيث رحب البابا بالمجتمع السرياني الكاثوليكي بأكمله مقدّماً دعماً خاصاً للقادمين من سوريا والعراق. قال البابا: "تعيش هذه المجتمعات في معاناة و خوف بسبب العنف. ومشاعر التضامن والتعاطف تترافق مع الذكر والصلاة".

أضاف البابا: "لقد أدى الوضع الصعب في الشرق الأوسط إلى تهجير المؤمنين من ديارهم ووضعكم أمام مهام رعوية جديدة. هذا تحدٍّ لهم حيث عليهم البقاء أوفياء لأصولهم من جهة و التأقلم مع ثقافات مختلفة من جهة أخرى".

وأشار البابا إلى أن الوجود المسيحي في الشرق الأوسط "فقير"، حيث كانت هذه الأرض دائماً "أرض الأنبياء والدعاة الأوائل للإنجيل، أرض الشهداء والقديسين، مهد النساك والرهبنة". ويتطلب هذا التاريخ أن نعكس صورة كنائسنا "هذا يحتاج لمؤمنين غيورين و شجعان، قادرين على الشهادة بالإنجيل في المناقشات و هذا ليس سهلاً مع أناس من ديانات و أعراق مختلفة".

"لقد هرب العديد من الناس بحثاً عن مكان آمن بعيداً عن الممارسات اللإنسانية"، ويداً بيد مع باقي الكنائس "اسعوا لتنسيق جهودكم لتلبية الاحتياجات الإنسانية سواء للذين مازالوا في أوطانهم أو للذين لجأوا إلى بلدان أخرى" قال البابا هذا مشجعاً إياهم للعمل جنباً إلى جنب مع الكنائس الأخرى في الشرق الأوسط لمعالجة و إيجاد الحلول اللازمة و الالتزام بالخدمة الرعوية.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 ديسمبر 2014)

تضامناً مع المسيحيين أعلن محافظ كركوك يوم 25 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول عطلة رسمية








 أعلن محافظ كركوك نجم الدين كريم الكردي، يوم 25 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول عطلة رسمية، تعبيراً عن تضامن المؤسسات والمجتمع بأسره مع المسيحيين، في عيد ميلاد الرب. في ذلك اليوم جميع المؤسسات العامة للمحافظة، بما في ذلك المدارس - بحسب البيان الصادر عن مكتب المحافظ والذي أرسل إلى وكالة فيدس - سوف يكون يوم راحة. تم الإعلان عن القرار يوم الأحد 14 ديسمبر/ كانون الأول اثناء زيارة البطريرك الكلداني لويس رافائيل الأول للمحافظ نجم الدين، ورافقه وفد ضم الأسقف يوسف توما ميركيس رئيس اساقفة الكلدان في كركوك.

خلال حديثهما، تبادل البطريرك والمحافظ الأفكار والاعتبارات حول المرحلة السياسية المضطربة التي تمر بها البلاد، مع التركيز على مشاكل الأمن وخاصة في حالة الطوارئ للاجئين، والاستفزاز من قبل فتح الموصل وسهل نينوى باسم جهاديي الدولة الإسلامية. وخلال اللقاء أشاد المحافظ نجم الدين بالجهود التي بذلها البطريرك لويس روفائيل الأول والكنيسة الكلدانية في محاولة الحفاظ وتعزيز التعايش بين المكونات العرقية والدينية المختلفة في البلد.


----------



## النهيسى (20 ديسمبر 2014)

موضوع جميل جدا
متابع
ربنا معاكم​


----------



## grges monir (20 ديسمبر 2014)

ماساة يعيشها منذ التدخل الامريكى فى العراق وليس الان فقط


----------



## BITAR (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*يثبت للاهمية*​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

النهيسى قال:


> موضوع جميل جدا
> متابع
> ربنا معاكم​





مروركم الاجمل اخي العزيز

شكرا جزيلا لمتابعتك


----------



## soul & life (21 ديسمبر 2014)

الله يباركك اخى ويحل بسلامه فى ارضكم .. متابعة ربنا يطمنا عليكم


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> ماساة يعيشها منذ التدخل الامريكى فى العراق وليس الان فقط





أصبت الهدف

فعلا - نحن المسيحيون من العراق قد صرنا ضحية لهذا التدخل الغير مدروس والذي لا يعتمد على ستراتيجية محددة


شكرا جزيلا اخي الكريم لردك الجميل

تحياتي وتقديري لكم


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> الله يباركك اخى ويحل بسلامه فى ارضكم .. متابعة ربنا يطمنا عليكم




شكرا جزيلا اختي الفاضلة على ردكم الممتلئ بالنعمة والبركة المسيحية

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم

تحياتي وتقديري لكم


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

محاضرة السيدة باسكال وردا في مركز الدراسات الدولية و الإستراتيجية في جامعة بغداد تثير عددا من الإيضاحات المهمة لدعم المفهوم الوطني في مواجهة الإرهاب






أثارت المحاضرة التي ألقتها السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان وزيرة الهجرة و المهجرين الأسبق عضو شبكة النساء العراقيات نهار الاثنين 15/12/2014 في مركز الدراسات الدولية و الإستراتيجية التابع لجامعة بغداد المزيد من المناقشات عن مفهوم الوطنية و أهمية أن يكون هذا المفهوم هو الإطار الرحب في تناول موضوع المواطنين العراقيين الذين تعرضوا للكثير من الانتهاكات و اجمع المناقشون على أهمية أن لا يتم المخاطبة للمسيحيين و الايزيديين و الشبك و المكونات الأخرى على إنهم أقلية فهم ليسوا أقلية في وطنهم و تاريخهم الحضاري العراقي الأصيل و ليسوا أقلية في نظرتهم الوطنية الجامعة و بذلك فان مصطلح الأقلية و إن صدر بغطاء دولي فهو لا يمثل الحقيقة و اجمع المناقشون على إن ما تعرض له المسيحيون و الايزيديون و الشبك والمكونات الأخرى على يد المجاميع الإرهابية يمثل جريمة إبادة جماعية ينبغي أن ينتفض كل الشعب العراقي ضد هذه الأعمال الوحشية البغيضة كما تم الثناء على ما عرضته السيدة باسكال وردا من صور ميدانية محزنة لأوضاع النازحين مشيرة إلى إن ينظر إلى ما يعانيه هؤلاء المواطنون بنظرة إنسانية حقوقية و ليس بنظرة الشفقة و المواساة و التنظير، كما أثارت المعلومات الأخرى التي تطرقت إليها السيدة وردا عن رأيها بالموقف الدولي إزاء العراق اهتماما بالغا من لدن الحاضرين لأهمية التشخيص الذي أدلت به السيدة وردا قائلة إن على الساسة العراقيين أن يغتنموا الفرصة و يتعاملوا بروح الوحدة الوطنية مع ما تطرحه المجموعة الدولية من دعم و مساندة للعراق خاصة و لن هناك احتمالات بتغير هذا الموقف مستقبلا إذا لمست الإرادة الدولية انقساما في الرأي العراقي حول الأولويات المطلوبة و ما هي الوسائل الكفيلة بتطهير المناطق التي سيطرت عليها المجاميع الإرهابية يشار إلى إن مركز الدراسات الدولية و الإستراتيجية في جامعة بغداد نشر على موقعه الالكتروني نص محاضرة السيدة وردا و المداخلات التي رافقتها


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

في لقاء بالنادي السرياني.. خالص ايشوع: لنْ نسكت لنْ نهدأ حتى عودتنا الى ديارنا






عقد عضو البرلمان العراقي السابق السيد خالص ايشوع لقاء مع النازحين العراقيين وذلك في مقر نادي نشرو في البوشرية.

رحب السيدان جورج القس حنا وعبود كرزو باسم رئيس واعضاء قيادة الرابطة السريانية بالسيد ايشوع وبالحاضرين من اهلنا العراقيين.

بدأ السيد ايشوع الحديث عن الأعمال الهمجية والغير انسانية التي تعرض لها المسيحيون في العراق عامةً وفي سهل نينوى والموصل خاصةً على يد التكفيريين والجماعات المسلحة الارهابية وتعَد هذه الأعمال بمثابة ابادة جماعية  قامت بارتكاب اشد الفظائع بحق المسيحيين من اعتداء على الكنائس ودور العبادة وهدم للمنازل واغتصاب وسرقة الممتلكات وشتى انواع القتل والتعذيب والاذلال على مرأى من العالم والدول الموقعة على شرعة حقوق الانسان وكل المنظمات العائدة للأمم المتحدة دون ان تحرك هذه الإرتكابات ذرة من مشاعر احد.

وروى بعض الحاضرين مواقف محزنة تعرضوا لها من معاملة لا تمت الى الانسانية بصلة.

كما تحدث كثيرون عن عدم التزام الحكومة العراقية بدفع أي من مستحقاتهم من رواتب او بدلات سكن أو طبابة وبكى احد المسنين الحاضرين وهو يقول لم يعد في جيبي ولا مليم واحد كذلك لا اعلم مكان وجود زوجتي ولا بقية أولادي هل هم احياء ام أموات.

وردّ السيد ايشوع : رغم كل ما تقدم اننا ندعو جميع ابناء شعبنا المسيحي العراقي الى العودة  الى ارض الآباء و الأجداد لنتعاون جميعنا في بناء كل ما هدمته يد الغدر وازالة كل المعوقات التي تعترضنا. ففي هذه المدن والقرى تاريخنا وحضارتنا التي بناها من سبقونا من ابناء شعبنا منذ الاف السنين من علم وحضارة ومعرفة في جميع الميادين .

وأضاف ان القادة المسيحيين العراقيين يعملون جاهدين مع منظمات الأمم المتحدة ودول العالم لعودة المهجّرين الى ديارهم حيث تتوفر فيها كل شروط العودة الكريمة والمشرفة لهم.

ويقول ايشوع أن رحلة العذاب والأسى التي صادفتكم في طريقكم الى بيروت ليست الأخيرة فان ما ينتظركم من صعوبات في الطريق الى بلدان الاغتراب قد تكون اقسى.

لن استطيع أن أمنع أي فرد منكم من الذهاب الى الدول التي استعدت لأستقبالكم ولكني اقول مدنكم وقراكم تعيش في وجدانكم فلا تتخلوا عنها ولا تنسوها رغم معاناتكم.

وقال ايشوع أشكر جميع المنظمات التي تهتم بتلبية حاجات المهجّرين أشكر الشعب اللبناني، اشكر الحكومة اللبنانية لأستضافتنا رغم الظروف الاقتصادية الصعبة والمعاناة نتيجة الأعداد الكبيرة من المهجرين العراقيين والسوريين

وانهى، أعبر عن شكري العميق للملفونو حبيب افرام وقيادة الرابطة السريانية على الاهتمام والترحيب التي احاطوني به خلال فترة وجودي في بيروت. انهم حاضنة النازحين من سوريين وعراقيين.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

غبطة البطريرك ساكو يلتقي رئيس وزراء اقليم كوردستان



التقى غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الاول ساكو بعد ظهر الثلاثاء 16/12 دولة رئيس وزراء اقليم كوردستان السيد نيجيرفان البرزاني. في البداية شكر غبطته دولته على وعده بدفع بدل ايجار 100 دار لمدة سنة في اربيل لتسكين العائلات المهجرة من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى، كذلك تخصيصه قطعة ارض لبناء دور سكنية لهم. ونقل غبطته اليه معاناة وقلق المسيحيين المقيمين والمهجرين في الاقليم وكذلك حالة المهاجرين في دول الجوار. المسيحيون مكون اصيل، لهم مهارات متنوعة وكفاءات ثقافية وعلمية واقتصادية واجتماعية وسياسية بالإمكان الاستفادة منهم لبناء الاقليم وتحقيق مجتمع مدني منفتح، لاسيما هم اليوم يسكنون فيه، ولهم الحق في الاحتضان وتوفير السكن والعمل. وبالنسبة الى القرى المسيحية طالب غبطته منحهم اراض زراعية للاستثمار لضمان معيشتهم، وطلب استرجاع املاك من استملكت منهم   لكي يبقوا في ارضهم ويتشبثوا بها ويحافظوا على تراثهم ويتعاونوا مع اخوتهم في الاقليم ومن اجله.

اما الطلاب الجامعيون وخصوصا طلاب الطبية والاسنان وعددهم محدود، فطلب منه غبطته قبولهم لئلا تضيع سنتهم الدراسية. كما طلب من دولته تجديد تنسيب الموظفين الهاربين من الارهاب في وظائفهم لحين عودة الاستقرار والامن الى مدنهم الاصلية.

كذلك ذكر الحاجة الى تعيين مستشار في رئاسة الوزراء لمتابعة شؤون المسيحيين هذه.

وعد دولته تحقيق هذه المطالب وحل هذه المشاكل كلها.  وطلب من غبطته زيارة وزير الداخلية في الاقليم لمتابعة هذه الامور. استغرقت الزيارة اربعين دقيقة.

بعده زار غبطته وزير الداخلية الاستاذ كريم سنجاري وفاتحه بهذه القضايا المصيرية.

رافق غبطته في الزيارتين سكرتيره الاب توماس تمو وحضرها السيد مصطفى قايته وه نى عضو مكتب علاقات اقليم كوردستان والحكومة المركزية.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

موفد بابا الفاتيكان الى العراق: وضع المسيحيين صدمنا



قال المبعوث الخاص للبابا فرنسيس الكاردينال فرناندو فيلوني عميد مجمع تبشير الشعوب مساء الاربعاء إن الوضع الذي يعيشه المسيحيون يثير القلق.

وقال الكاردينال فيلوني في مؤتمر صحفي عقده في مطرانية مار يوسف في عينكاوا باربيل حضرته "شفق نيوز" إن "الازمة التي حدثت في بادئ الامر في الموصل لم تكن مستغربة لكن الصدمة حدثت بعد انهيار الامن في سهل نينوى".

ووصل الكاردينال فيلوني إلى اربيل عاصمة اقليم كوردستان لإظهار قرب البابا من المسيحيين المتضررين بشدة من النزاع الدائر والذين هم بأمس الحاجة للمساعدة والتشجيع.

واضاف انه "سيرفع صورة الوضع الذي يعيشه النازحون الى البابا في الفاتيكان لغرض اطلاعه على ما الت اليه الظروف بعد اجراء لقاءات معهم".

واكد المبعوث الخاص للبابا على "ضرورة تواجد المسيحيين في العراق وعودتهم الى سهل نينوى عند استتباب الامر".


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

نداءك يا مريم يهز أعماقي ويجرحني ...

مجموعة من صور الذين افترشوا الارض سريرا لهم والسماء لحافا -


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

المطربة جوليانا جندو -

قدمت المطربة جوليانا جندو اغنية باللغة الاشورية عنوانها (نون اد دما ) بمعنى نون الدم

فعندما احتل ارهابيو داعش مدينة الموصل قاموا بوضع علامة (ن ) بمعنى نصراني على كل بيت مسيحي


[YOUTUBE]ooF3IsoeHnc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

المطرب ولسن ايشو -

حيث قدم المطرب اغنية باللغة الاشورية بعنوان (انا او ياتوما) يحاكي فيها مسأساة النازحين المسيحييين في الموصل

[YOUTUBE]avuC6MoZaxA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

قصيدة (يامسيحي يا عراقي )

للشاعر فالح حسون الدراجي

[YOUTUBE]rCP8eZmnh_g[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

الكنيسة الكلدانية: أوضاع اللاجئين المسيحيين في العراق ما تزال مأساوية وحرجة ولا حل بالأفق







اعتبر بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم لويس روفائيل ساكو الأول، السبت، أن أوضاع اللاجئين المسيحيين في البلاد ما تزال مأساوية وحرجة، مؤكداً عدم وجود حل سريع في الأفق لهم.

وقال ساكو الأول في بيان تلقت "السومرية نيوز"، نسخة منه، إن "أوضاع اللاجئين المسيحيين في العراق ما تزال مأساوية وحرجة، ولا يبدو أن هناك حلاً سريعاً في الأفق"، مشيرا الى ان "المسيحيين يعيشون في غرف صغيرة أو كرافانات اعدتها لهم الكنيسة ومن الطيبين".

وأوضح أن "أوضاع اللاجئين صعبة نفسياً وهم قلقون على بلداتهم وبيوتهم ووظائفهم ومستقبل أبنائهم، ويحتاجون بخاصة في عيد الميلاد هذا السنة إلى علامات مطمئنة بأنهم ليسوا متروكين وحدهم وليسوا منسيين".

وطالب ساكو من "جميع اخواتنا واخواننا أن يصلوا من اجلهم لكي يحافظوا على الشجاعة والأمل والثقة بالله أبيهم"، مشدداً بالقول "أني أردت أن احتفل بقداس عيد الميلاد معهم في خيمة وسط مخيمهم لأعرب لهم عن قرب الكنيسة منهم واستعدادها لخدمتهم ومساعدتهم".

وأضاف بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم "نحن ممتنون جداً لجهود الصداقة والتقارب والتضامن العديدة من الداخل والخارج، فهم بحاجة إلى قلوب وأبواب مفتوحة تدعمهم في محنتهم"، مؤكداً أن "المسيحية ينبغي أن تبقى في هذه الأرض المباركة رسالة محبة وتسامح كما أرادها المسيح".

وتابع ساكو الاول "نتمنى من صميم قلبنا أن يقوم في العراق نظام سياسي يؤمن حقوق جميع العراقيين ويصون كرامتهم ويحقق العدالة التي هي أساس السلام".

وبدأ المسيحيون في مدينة الموصل بحركة نزوح جماعي غير مسبوقة في (31 تموز 2014) من مناطقهم الأصلية، عقب انتهاء مهلة الـ24 ساعة التي حددها تنظيم "داعش" لهم وتوعدهم بالقتل إن لم يعلنوا إسلامهم" أو يدفعوا الجزية".


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

استمرار سوق كوبون نينوى في نادي سنحاريب الرياضي ـ دهوك






تتقدم اللجنة العاملة المنبثقة من ابناء شعبنا المهجر المقيم في نادي سنحاريب الرياضي، بالشكر الى كل من موتوا دانمارك، المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في دهوك، نادي سنحاريب الرياضي، لجنة تنسيق الكنائس في دهوك، منظمة كابني. والى كافة الاباء الاجلاء والشخصيات الاجتماعية في دهوك اللذين قاموا بدعم مشروع سوق كوبون نينوى المخصص ريعه لدعم فعاليات وبعض الاحتياجات للمقيمين في دهوك من أبنائ شعبنا المهجر من بيوته ومناطقه في سهل نينوى

لقد كانت تجربة غنية وفعالة، لاستثمار ومشاركة جهود وطاقات ابناء شعبنافي عمل أنساني يخصنا جميعاً

ونطلب الدعم والاسناد من كافة أبناء وبنات شعبنا الخيرين المقيمن في دهوك وضواحيها، من خلال مشاركتهم في الحضور والتبرع لدعم مشروعنا. ونشكر كافة العوائل التي ابدت تفهما وأرتياحا من الية التوزيع ونظام النقاط. ونرجو ان تحذو حذونا بقية مراكز أقامة ابناء شعبنا في مناطقه لتجنب عملية التهميش، وشحة وصول المواد للبعض.

وسيستمر سوق كوبون نينوى بالعمل حتى يوم22 12 2014، حيث ستغلق بعدها ابوابه ليحتفل بعيد الميلاد وندخل في تأمل مع ميلاد يسوع المسيح عسى ان يكون بداية ميلاد جديد لنا نحن النينوايه ونطمح بحضور ومشاركة فعالة من الجميع في الايام المتبقية للسوق من الان وحتى 22 12 .

وستستمر نفس آلية التوزيع الاثنين الثلاثاء الاربعاء للمهجرين بالكوبون ولكل مهجر سيكون له 100 نقطة شهرياً. ويوم الخميس الجمعة والسبت لغير المهجرين وسيكون الشراء نقداً

عيد ميلاد مجيد ورأس سنة سعيدة. .

وسيفتح السوق أبوابه مرة اخرى في العام الجديد، السبت يوم 03 01 2014  






















مع تحيات اللجنة المشرفة على سوق كوبون نينوى

في نادي سنحاريبـ دهوك

19 12 2014


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

وفد من أساقفة أستراليا في أبرشية عقرة والزيبار للتضامن مع العوائل المهجرة قسراً






















 قام وفد من الأساقفة الأستراليين بزيارة تفقدية إلى أبرشية عقرة والزيبار بهدف "التضامن مع النازحين العراقيين المسيحيين وتوفير الدعم المعنوي والمادي لهم"، بمبادرة قامت بها الجمعية العمومية للأساقفة الكاثوليك الذين أعلنوا "يوم الاحد 7 كانون الاول 2014 يوماً تضامنياً" تخللته الصلوات والتبرعات لتخفيف عناء التهجير القسري والمعاناة التي يعيشونها.
   وضم الوفد: رئيس اساقفة كانبيرا وغولبيرن المطران كريستوفر براوز، راعي ابرشية اوستراليا للموارنة المطران انطوان شربل طربيه، رئيس اساقفة هوبرت المطران جوليان بورتيوس، راعي ابرشية اوستراليا ونيوزيلندا للروم الكاثوليك المطران روبير رباط، راعي ابرشية أوستراليا للكلدان المطران جبرائيل كساب، راعي ابرشية سيدني للاقباط الارثوذكس المطران دانيال ورئيس اساقفة الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في أوستراليا المطران دانيال بولس.
   وكان في استقبال وتوديع حضرة الآب الفاضل دنخا عيسى المدبر البطريركي لأبرشية عقرة والزيبار.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

اتحاد النساء الآشوري واتحاد الطلبة والشبيبة الكلدوآشوري وهدايا الميلاد للمهجرين من ابناء شعبنا في عنكاوا






  في هذا العام نحتفل بعيد الميلاد على نحو مختلف عن كل الاعوام ،هذا ما فرضته علينا الظروف المأساوية التي يعيشها الوطن عموما وابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري خصوصا بعد تهجيرهم قسرا من مناطق سكناهم ،وتدهور الحياة المعيشية وفقدانهم الأمن والأمان عيدهم أصبح بلا فرح، وتلاشت الابتسامة عن شفاه الأطفال.

  وبهذه المناسبة قرب حلول اعياد ميلاد سيدنا يسوع المسيح ورأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة وبغية التخفيف من معناتاهم ولزرع الابتسامة على شفاه الاطفال، قام اتحاد النساء الآشوري واتحاد الطلبة والشبيبىة الكلدوآشوري السبت 20 كانون الاول 2014 بتوزيع هدايا لابناء شعبنا المهجرين من سهل نينوى والموصل والساكنين في خيم في مزار مار ايليا بعنكاوا

  وشملت الهدايا توزيع كليجة العيد وهدايا للاطفال تم شرائها من ريع المساعدات التي تم جمعها خلال معرض الصور الذي اقيم مؤخرا وبطانيات قدمت من قبل اللجنة الخيرية الآشورية / السويد ، وشمل التوزيع مايقارب 125 عائلة ،بحضور كل من الاب دكلس البازي كاهن مزار مار ايليا والاب دانيال الخوري طيماثيوس كاهن رعية مريم العذراء للكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في مزار مار ايليا الحيري في ناحية عنكاوا والسيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء الآشوري و بابا نوئيل الذي شارك عضوات فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء الآشوريواتحاد الطلبة والشبيبة الكلدوآشوري في التوزيع.

  واخيرا في عيد الميلاد المجيد، نتذكر ان السيد المسيح شاركنا حياته، فلنشارك نحن بما لدينا ، فيولد العيد ، المسيح هو الحب والحب يعني المقاسمة والمشاركة فبقدر ما نفكر بغيرنا بقدر ذلك يكون معنى لحياتنا ،بهذا نحتفل احتفالا فعليا بالميلاد . وبمناسبة هذه الذكرى المجيدة ، لا يسعنا الا ان نرفع ايدينا الى السماء ضارعين اليه تعالى ان يعيد هذه الاعياد المباركة بالصحة والتوفيق و النعم والبركات ، وعلى وطننا العزيز باليمن والطمانينة والسلام ، بعون ملك السلام سيدنا يسوع المسيح ... وكل عيد ميلاد وانتم بالف خير.


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (21 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا للاخ 
paul iraqe 
على التغطية الاعلامية الجميلة،التي يقدّمها بالكلمة والصورة،
لمجريات الاحداث التي تجري وقائعها
في بلاد الرافدين، وطن الحضارات
والبلد الذي علّم البشرية، أول أبجدية في التاريخ.

الشيطان 
قرّر أن يطرد سكانه الاصليين
ويهجّرهم ويشردهم،
يقتلع الزهور مِن حديقة،
تعاني (أصلاً) الملوحة 
ويزحف اليها التصحّر والجفاف،
ليقضي على كل إخضرار ، 
يفوح منه عبق 
الحياة والرجاء والأمل.

لكن إرادة الرب وأبناءه 
تبقى فوق رغبة ابليس وعبيدهِ
وكل شيء يتم بعلم الهنا ومشيئته الصالحة
ويبقى موطننا الحقيقي والأبدي هو السماء.
وكل الامور تسير للخير معاً للذين يحبون الله.​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

احتفالية الميلاد لتلامذة التعليم المسيحي- عنكاوا

بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد، نظم كادر التعليم المسيحي لمرحلة الابتدائية في ايبارشية اربيل الكلدانية احتفالية لطلاّب مرحلة الابتدائية يوم الجمعة 19 كانون الاول 2014، في مبنى مدرسة مريمانا وقاعة مدرسة مار قرداخ. تضمنت الاحتفالية برامج متنوعة: تراتيل ميلادية قدمها طلبة التعليم المسيحي، ومسابقات ومشاهد دينية وترفيهية قدمها معلمو وتلامذة التعليم. كما ووزعت هدايا الميلاد على التلامذة.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> شكرا للاخ
> paul iraqe
> على التغطية الاعلامية الجميلة،التي يقدّمها بالكلمة والصورة،
> لمجريات الاحداث التي تجري وقائعها
> ...





قد يعجز لساني عن التعبير امام كلماتك التي جسدت المعنى الروحي المسيحي لنا كشعب 

فارجو ان تقبل مني هديتي المتواضعة ...

وليستحي الورد ...


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

امسية تراتيل بمناسبة قرب اعياد الميلاد في كنيسة ام النور






برعاية نيافة المطران مارنيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف رئيس طائفة السريان الارثوذكس في الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان وباشراف الاب متي البناء راعي كنيسة ام النور في عنكاوا  أقامت جوقة كنيسة أم النور أمسية ميلادية بمناسبة قرب أعياد الميلاد المجيد تضمنت مجموعة من التراتيل باللغتين السريانية والعربية والتي تمجد هذه المناسبة المقدسة كما تضمنت مشاهد تمثيلية تحاكي قصة الميلاد العجيب ورحب الاب متي البنا بالحضور شاكرا شبيبة الكنيسة على جهودها في إعداد هذه الامسية الروحية ومثمنا الرعاية الخاصة لنيافة  المطران شرف الذي له تاثير كبير في دعم هذه الفئة من الشباب وشارك الحضور في أداء التراتيل بفرح ومسرة ، والقى نيافة المطران شرف كلمة بارك فيها بهذه المناسبة العظيمة التي يحتفل بها المسيحيون رغم آلامهم ومصاعبهم الحالية التي تتمثل في تهجيرهم من بيوتهم وسرقتها والاعتداءت الأكبر بانزال الصلبان المقدسة من على قباب كنائسنا الطاهرة واحراقها والعبث بمحتوياتها مؤكدا في كلمته بأن الفادي يسوع سيبقى فينا وبيننا ومنه نستمد القوة والرجاء في العودة إلى ديارنا مرفوعي الرؤوس رغم أنف المعتدين والتكفيريين ، وفي الختام أدى الجميع الصلاة المريمية إكراما للعذراء مريم والدة الفادي يسوع تمجد اسمه .


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

BITAR قال:


> *يثبت للاهمية*​





وانا ساكون خادم لكل الطيبين


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

بدء أنشطة التعليم المسيحي في ابرشية اربيل الكلدانية






انطلق في الساعة التاسعة من صباح يوم الجمعة الموافق 28 تشرين الثاني 2014 فعاليات التعليم المسيحي للمرحلة الابتدائية في إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية،
إذ تجمع تلامذة التعليم في باحة مدرسة مريمانا في عنكاوا، للصلاة طالبين البركة من الله لسنة جديدة من التعليم والتنشئة الدينية،
وبيّنت العوائل حرصها على مسيرة أبنائهم الإيمانية فكانوا سباقين في إيصال التلامذة إلى المركز، وانتظار انتهاء حصص التعليم.


----------



## BITAR (21 ديسمبر 2014)

*ربنا يحافظ على العراق ارضا وشعبا*​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

احتفال إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية بإفتتاح سنة الحياة المكرسة







إحتفلت إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية بإفتتاح سنة الحياة المكرسة بإحتفالية أقامتها الرهبانيات العاملة في الإيبارشية، مساء يوم الخميس 4 كانون الأول 2014، بحضور غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو وسيادة المطران بطرس موشي، والمطران جيفري (كنيسة إنكلترا الإنكليكانية)، والأباء الكهنة وجمع من المؤمنين.

تضمنت الاحتفالية صلوات وتأملات ومُقتطفات من رسالة البابا فرنسيس بمناسبة سنة الحياة المكرسة. كما وقدّم سيادة المطران بشار وردة، تأملاً بالمناسبة، وختم غبطته اللقاء شاكرا الرهبانيات على رسالتهم في الكنيسة، وطالبا أن تكون هذه السنة فرصة للعودة إلى كارزما الرهبانية، وإكتشاف أبعاد الرسالة، في كنيسة اليوم.


----------



## grges monir (21 ديسمبر 2014)

مجرد تساول
تقوم جميع انواع الطوائف فى العالم بصرف ملايين الجنيهات على تجديد الكنائس وزخرفتها وهذا شىء ليس سىء بل جميل ان يكون بيت الرب فى ابهى صورة
ولكن اليس فى مثل هذة الظروف الاولى انفاق هذة الاموال على هولاء المساكين المشردين لاجل المسيح


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> مجرد تساول
> تقوم جميع انواع الطوائف فى العالم بصرف ملايين الجنيهات على تجديد الكنائس وزخرفتها وهذا شىء ليس سىء بل جميل ان يكون بيت الرب فى ابهى صورة
> ولكن اليس فى مثل هذة الظروف الاولى انفاق هذة الاموال على هولاء المساكين المشردين لاجل المسيح




رأيي من رأيك اخي الحبيب


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

لقاء روحي لمرحلة المتوسطة والإعدادية






استعدادا لأعياد الميلاد، أُقيم لقاءً روحياً لمرحلتي المتوسطة والإعدادية نهار يوم الجمعة الموافق 19 كانون الأول 2014 في كنيسة مار كوركيس، أعده كادر التعليم المسيحي في إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية، تضمن رتبة صلاة وإعداد للاحتفال بسر التوبة والمصالحة، وتقديم اعتراف الشكر والتوبة، والاحتفال بالقداس الإلهي الذي ترأسهُ الاب سالم ساكا راعي خورنة مار كوركيس.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

صدور كتاب (شقف لقف) للاب جميل نيسان السناطي







صدر عن دار المشرق الثقافية في دهوك كتاب ( شقف لقف ) للاب الفاضل جميل نيسان السناطي .. الكتاب هو عبارة عن مقالات ومواضيع كتبها الاب جميل نيسان وكذلك كلمات القاها في مناسبات مختلفة واوقات متفاوتة وبخصوص عنوان الكتاب الذي قد يبدو غريبا للقارئ يقول الاب جميل في مقدمة كتابه (عندما رجعتُ الى المنجد اللغوي العربي، لأقف على معنى الكلمتين وجدتُ إن لها عدة معاني " حجر كبير ينزل من الجبل، يصار الى تكسيره قطعاً صغيرة... أو قطعة من (الحطب) من الخشب كبير الحجم، يُعمل الى تقطيعه لأستعماله في عدة مجالات... وأصل الكلمة سريانية (كلدانية)(عربية) شْقَبَ، مطرقة كبيرة من الحديد تُستعمل للهشم، للشدخ والتحطيم.

" ولَقَفْ" كلمة عربية، أي تناول أو التقاط الشيء أو الخبر بسرعة، وهذه صفة محتوى كتيبي هذا، يقترب من مفهوم هاتين الكلمتين " شَقَفْ لَقَفْ "فلقد حطمتُ عادة الموضوع الواحد للكتاب، الى أجزاء فاشقفوه أنتم على هواكم يا قرّائي، والقفوا منه ماطاب لكم،

يقع الكتاب في 218 صفحة من القطع المتوسط  ويحمل تسلسل 93 في اصدارات دار المشرق الثقافية .

للمزيد من نشاطات دار المشرق زوروا موقع الدار على شبكة الانترنت على الرابط التالي

http://www.simtha.com/
www.simtha.com <http://www.simtha.com/> 

www.simtha.com <http://www.simtha.com/>


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

ندوة الثقافة المسيحية العامة في بغديدا يقدمون درع ألابداع للشاعر الكبير خضير هادي







بمبادره من ندوة الثقافة المسيحية العامة (الخريجيين )قامت لجنة الندوة مع الاب المرشد سامر حلاتة بتقديم درع الابداع للشاعرالكبير خضير هادي تثمينا وعرفانا لجهوده ومشاعره الرائعة تجاة العراق بشكل عام والمسيحين بشكل خاص ,خاصة عمله الرائع( يامسيح )حيث واكب وتفاعل مع قضية تهجير المسيحين واجبارهم على ترك منازلهم وممتلكاتهم في الموصل , وقد تفاجأ الشاعر بهذا التكريم والذي وصفه بالكبير وتساقطت دموعه لتاثره بالتكريم وقال (أنتم أهلي ونحن شعب واحد), والدرع المقدم للشاعر يحتوي على الكثير من الرموز الدالة على وحدة الشعب العراقي بكافة اطيافه .حضر اللقاء العميد صالح مولود والسيد رازميك شاهبازيان , تقدم ندوة الثقافة المسيحية العامة شكرها للاخ عماد الكرخي لقيامة بتنسيق اللقاء


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

الكردينال باربارين رئيس أساقفة ليون الفرنسية في زيارة الى بغديدى











قام نيافة الكردينال باربارين رئيس أساقفة ليون الفرنسية بصحبة غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الاول ساكو بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم بزيارة تضامنية الى بغديدا مساء يوم الثلاثاء 29/7/2014 وتم استقباله في كنيسة الطاهرة الكبرى من قبل المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس أساقفة الموصل وتوابعها للسريان الكاثوليك والاباء الكهنة والشمامسة والأخوات الراهبات وجمع غفير من المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2014)

المطران جبرائيل كساب: داعش هجر 18 ألف عائلة مسيحية من العراق







قال أحد مطارنة الكلدان العراقيين، إن أكثر من 18 ألف عائلة مسيحية هجرت من العراق، بعد سقوط أجزاء واسعة من البلاد بيد تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية منذ حزيران يونيو الماضي.

وقال المطران جبرائيل كساب، راعي أبرشية الكلدان العراقيين في أستراليا ونيوزلندا، من العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت، ضمن وفد من الأساقفة الأستراليين، في إطار زيارة رسمية للتضامن مع النازحين العراقيين المسيحيين "لدينا أعداد ثابتة (عن المسيحيين الذين هجروا منذ بدء سيطرة داعش) تأتينا من اللجنة المسكونية في أربيل، وأعتقد أن آخر عدد وصلنا إليه هو 18 ألفا و670 عائلة مهجرة فقيرة".

وأوضح كساب أن ذلك بالإضافة إلى "العائلات الباقية التي تتوزع في أربيل وعينكاوا ودهوك، وحالتهم المعيشية لا تضطرهم لطلب مساعدات".

وأضاف "قررنا أن نساعد أكثر من 1000 عائلة لأكثر من عدة أشهر من 4 إلى 6 أشهر، شهريا نقدم لهم بعض المال، ولكن المهم أننا دائما سنقف إلى جانبهم ونتكلم مع الهيئات الدولية والاسترالية لكي يساعدوا هذا الشعب المظلوم".

واتهم كساب المجتمع الدولي بالتقاعس "لكن الكنيسة تعمل بكل جهدها، والآن ترى نحن 7 مطارنة جئنا من أستراليا لكي نقف إلى جانب الشعب المهجر، ولكي نقدم له بعض المساعدات"، مؤكدا أنه "على أستراليا مسؤولية أدبية في حماية الشعب العراقي لانها دخلت مع الأمريكيين الذين اجتاحوا العراق عام 2003".

والوفد الكنسي مكون من أساقفة أستراليين هم بالإضافة الى كساب، كل من المطران جوليان بورتيوس، رئيس أساقفة هوبرت في تسمانيا بأستراليا، والمطران كريستوفر براوز رئيس أساقفة كانبرا وغولبيرن، والمطران روبير رباط راعي أبرشية أستراليا ونيوزيلندا للروم الكاثوليك، المطران أنطوان شربل طربيه راعي أبرشية أستراليا للموارنة، المطران دانيال مطران راعي أبرشية سيدني للأقباط الأرثوذكس، والمطران دانيال بولس رئيس أساقفة الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في أستراليا.

ويقوم الوفد المذكور بزيارة رسمية إلى لبنان وأربيل بهدف التضامن مع النازحين العراقيين المسيحيين وتوفير الدعم المعنوي والمادي لهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)

قداس تأبيني بمناسبة الذكرى الثامنة لاستشهاد الاب بولس اسكندر







تحت شعار الاستشهاد (دعوة الى الحياة) ترأس نيافة المطران مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي للكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية في العراق القداس التأبيني بمناسبة الذكرى الثامنة لاستشهاد الاب بولس اسكندر القداس التأبيني الذي اقامته ابرشية الموصل واقليم كوردستان في كنيسة ام النور في بلدة عنكاوا تضمن صلوات وتراتيل وطقوسا بالمناسبة حيث ان نيافة المطران صليبا شمعون تلا فصلا من انجيل لوقا المقدس ثم عاونه خلال القداس الابوان الخوري الدكتور يوسف اسطيفان البنا وزكريا عيواص وحضره عدد اخر من الاباء الكهنة وجمع من الشمامسة والشماسات وجمع كبير من المؤمنين وخلال القداس القى نيافة المطران صليبا شمعون موعظة تحدث فيها عن احتفائنا بالذكرى الثامنة لاستشهاد الاب بولس اسكندر وهو اول كاهن في مدينة الموصل يختطف ويذبح على ايدي المجرمين الارهابيين الكفرة

وخلال الموعظة اشاد نيافة المطران صليبا شمعون بالاب الشهيد بولس اسكندر قائلا لقد حظي الاب بولس بامتياز خاص جراء خدمته وعمله اننا نذكره اليوم وسار في مقدمه ركب الشهداء الذين طهروا دمهم الكريم

وفي ختام الموعظة طلب نيافة المطران صليبا شمعون من السيد المسيح له المجد ان ينظر دائما الينا بعين الرأفة والنعمة وان يقوي ايماننا كي نستطيع ان نسير مع الركب الصالح للوصول الى الغاية المثلى الا وهي الملكوت السماوي


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)

الدكتور منير عيسى يلتقي السيد نائب رئيس البرلمان الهنغاري ويحدثه عن معاناة شعبنا







تلبية لدعوة رسمية مشتركة من  المتحف القومي الهنغاري و معهد التراث القومي ,  حضر الدكتور منير عيسى  الناشط  الاعلامي والحاصل على لقب سفير السلام من فيدرالية  السلام العالمي ومقرها في نيويورك , معرض الصور الفوتوغرافية  الذي نظمه الطرفان  , و اقيم في المتحف القومي  بالعاصمة بودابست لمناسبة احتفالات الاعياد وذلك  بتاريخ الجمعة الموافق التاسع عشر من  ديسمبر 2014   لذكرى  مرور مائة  عام على  قيام  الحرب  العالمية  الاولى

 حضر حفل الافتتاح العديد من المسؤولين الحكوميين من الوزارات المختلفة ومدراء المؤسسات الثقافية والاعلامية وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني و وسائل الاعلام.

 افتتح المعرض من قبل السيد شاندور لجاك  نائب رئيس البرلمان الهنغاري , كما القى السيد مدير المتحف القومي , و الدكتورة كاتالين فوكاراشي مديرة معهد التراث القومي  , كلمات بالمناسبة  , وقدمت خلال الاحتفال رقصات فولكلورية هنغارية    

 هذا والتقى الدكتور منير عيسى في نهاية الاحتفال كل من  الدكتورة  كاتالين فوكاراشي  مديرة معهد التراث القومي والسيد شاندور لجاك نائب رئيس البرلمان الهنغاري , حيث تحدث  الدكتور منير عن حروب الديكتاتور السابق التي دمرت اقتصاد العراق و بنيته التحتية ,  وسلم  الدكتور منير عيسى لنائب رئيس البرلمان , نسخة من بيانات احزابنا حول الاوضاع الحالية في الوطن , وطريق الخروج من الازمة و دحر الارهاب.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)

أربيل بدون "أعياد" حزنا على ضحايا الحرب






أعلن ديوان محافظة أربيل امتناعه عن إحياء مراسم أعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة، بشكل رسمي في عموم أرجاء المحافظة، وذلك تضامنا مع أحزان أسر ضحايا الحرب، والأوضاع العصيبة التي يكابدها النازحون واللاجئون في مخيمات أربيل.

وحمل العام الذي شارف على نهايته إلى أربيل، الكثير من الضراء من حرب وضحايا وتفجيرات وموجات نزوح. فآثرت أن تودع عام العسر بدون مظاهر الزينة والاحتفالات.

وقال نائب محافظ أربيل طاهر عبد الله "قرارنا بالامتناع عن الاحتفالات الرسمية بأعياد الميلاد، مرده إلى التضامن مع أسر شهداء الحرب ضد الإرهاب، والأزمة الاقتصادية القاسية في الإقليم، والأوضاع الصعبة للنازحين، لكن القطاع حر في إحياء الاحتفالات كما يشاء".

وبدت ضاحية عنكاوا ذات الغالبية المسيحية، التي تتزين شوارعها وساحاتها في مثل هذا الوقت من كل عام، بمختلف مظاهر الابتهاج بأعياد الميلاد، حزينة ومكتئبة.

وقال أحد سكان عنكاوا "لن نحتفل هذا العام بأعياد الميلاد، تعبيرا عن حزننا العميق على ما يكابده إخواننا المسيحيون النازحون عن الموصل وضواحيها، وسيكون احتفالنا عظيما العام المقبل بعودة أهلنا إلى ديارهم".

وغابت مظاهر البهجة بأعياد الميلاد، حتى عن فنادق وصالات القطاع الخاص أيضا، فيما تعاني متاجر بيع أدوات الزينة من الكساد.

ويحاول مسيحيو كردستان العراق التخفيف عن إخوانهم المهجرين، فيكتفون من الأعياد بفرحة الإيمان في القلب


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)

صور| مخيمات النازحين المسيحيين بالعراق.. أمطار لـ9 ليال





رغم الأمطار الغزيرة الأطفال يلعبون في المخيم


كتبت: سالي أسامة:

نشرت صفحة الجالية المسيحية في أمريكا، على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي، صور لما يعانيه النازحون المسيحيون في مخيمات شمال العراق، والتي ظهرت غارقة في الأمطار، التي تستمر لمدة 9 أيام على شمال العراق، بحسب الأرصاد الجوية.






مياه الأمطار داخل الخيام



وتساءلت الصفحة: إلى متى سيستمر وضع النازحين المسيحين هكذا؟، منتقدة تقاعس الحكومة عن إيجاد حلول للنازحين في المخيمات، والذين أجبروا على ترك منازلهم في الموصل ونينوى، بعد سيطرة تنظيم "داعش" عليها، وإجبارهم على الرحيل.

وأضافت الصفحة "نحن لانسمع سوى شعارات ووعود من هنا وهناك ولا يوجد أفعال حقيقية من أجل حل هذه المشكلة".






أرض المخيمات تغرقها مياه المطر






محاولات تجفيف مياه الأمطار داخل الخيام








رغم الأمطار الغزيرة تعاني المخيمات من قلة مياه الشرب








الأمطار تستمر لـ9 أيام في شمال العراق






التحرك صعب على الأرض الطينية






المياه تغرق المخيمات شمال العراق


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)

كاميرا "العربية" توثق معاناة مسيحيي الموصل






عشرون ألف عائلة مسيحية هجّرها تنظيم "داعش" من الموصل وسهل نينوى، بحسب إحصائيات كنسية, في وقت تتصاعد فيه المخاوف من هجرة المسيحيين من العراق.

وقد وقفت قناة "العربية" على معاناة مسيحيي الموصل في "عينكاوة".
فلوهلة تكاد تظن أن الحياة تسير على ما يرام، وأن نادين بأحسن حالاتها.. الحقيقة أن تنظيم "داعش" غير حياة نادين في ساعات قليلة ونقلها هي وأكثر من 20 ألف عائلة مسيحية عراقية من منازلهم إلى مخيمات التشرد.

من جانبها، تقول فرح (أم نادين): "...نهائياً ما تخيلت إنو يصير هالشي بي، لا بي ولا بولادي... تكابنا... ما حلو وضعنا... نحنا قاعدين ببيتنا، ويجوا ياخذوا بيتنا. ما يصير، مو بس إحنا إنما غيرنا وغيرنا... إنشاء الله يا ربي نرجع... صعبة كثير صعبة... أخذنا شوية أغراض لكن تركنا أغراضنا الثمينة، صورنا وحياتنا، لو رجعنا يا ترى نجد أغراضنا؟".

ويمر الوقت والأمل بالعودة إلى الموصل وقرى سهل نينوى يتلاشى.

ويقول المطران بشار وردة، رئيس أساقفة أربيل للمسيحيين الكلدان: "بالبداية كان الحديث عن شهر، اليوم صار الحديث عن سنوات وهذا يخلينا بالتأكيد ككنيسة نتحرك مسبقاً لمخاطبة الجهات المانحة إن كانت منظمات، إن كانت كنائس للتخطيط. يمكن لازم نخطط لمدة سنة، كيف رح نمول مثل هالبرامج. الحقيقة المؤسفة الأخرى هي هجرة المسيحيين عندنا، معدل 75 شخصا يغادر البلاد إلى لبنان، إلى الأردن وتركيا وإلى دول أخرى منذ بدء الأزمة، وهذا معناه استنزاف، معناه خلال فترة المأساة تكون أكثر من ما نقدر نستوعبها".

يذكر أن إقليم كردستان العراق احتضن عشرات الآلاف من اللاجئين، ويعمل المسؤولون في الإقليم مع الكنيسة ومؤسسات إغاثة على إيواء هؤلاء لكن حجم المشكلة ضخم.

وفي عينكاوة مول، يقطن أكثر من 1600 شخص، أي أكثر من 400 عائلة من العراقيين المسيحيين الذين نزحوا من مدنهم التي سيطر عليها "داعش"، فالمكان كان من المفترض أن يكون مجمعاً تجارياً، لكنه تحول المأوى الوحيد لتلك العائلات.

فيبدو أنه حتى في وضح النهار ستكون الحياة مظلمة في ذلك المكان، واللافت أن الناس لا يتذمرون أمام عدسات الصحافيين، لكن صمتهم يحكي عن خوف من موجة تهجير جديدة لمسيحيي العراق.

[YOUTUBE]mr4dkEkkTQc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (22 ديسمبر 2014)

الأحتفال بعيد السعانين في بغديدى

أحتفل ابناء بغديدا صباح يوم الأحد 14/ نيسان/ 2014 بعيد السعانين.. انطلقت الجموع الغفيرة من كنيسة الطاهرة الكبرى بالهلاهل والأهازيج والفرحة العارمة مزينين بملابسهم التراثية حاملين أغصان الزيتون وأعلام مكتوب عليها أوشعنا ووشاحات بألوان متعددة ترمز إلى الأخويات والتجمعات الشبابية والندوات مرددين أناشيد وتراتيل استقبال المسيح ربنا حين مروراً بكنيسة مارزينا ومار كوركيس وختاما في كنيسة ماريوحنا لأداء الصلاة وقراءة نص من الإنجيل ومن ثم أكمل التطواف الى دار الكهنة.
شارك في التطواف سيادة راعي الأبرشية المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي والآباء الكهنة والأخوات الراهبات والإخوة الرهبان وجمع غفير من أهالي بغديدي.
أفرحي وهلهلي بغديدى فهذا يوم عروسك حين دخلك ملك الملوك ربنا يسوع المسيح



































































































​


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (23 ديسمبر 2014)

بعد اذن صديقي الغالي paul iraqe​​

عاجــــل: عائلة مسيحية عاشت لعدة اشهر مختفية في سنجار ... تصل كركوك

عنكاوا كوم / كركوك / عماد متي

وصلت يوم الاثنين 22/12 عائلة مسيحية مكونة من عشرة اشخاص الى كركوك قادمة من سنجار بعد أن كانت مختفية في منزلها في سنجار منذ سقوط المدينة بيد ارهابيي تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية.

وبعد المعارك الأخيرة في سنجار وبسبب القصف الشديد على المدينة هربت العائلة باتجاه مدينة الموصل، الا ان مسلحي داعش قاموا باعتقالهم عند مدخل المدينة وتم أخذهم مباشرة الى المحكمة الشرعية لكي يتحولوا الى الإسلام. الا ان جميع افراد العائلة رفضوا ترك دينهم فاضطر إرهابيو داعش طردهم من الموصل بأستثناء رجلين منهم حيث تم نقلهم و احتجازهم في مكان اخر.

وذكرت العائلة لمراسل موقع عنكاوا كوم بأن طريقهم من الموصل الى كركوك كان صعبا للغاية وأستغرق عدة أيام. حيث سلكوا طريق حمام العليل ومن ثم الحويجة ومن هناك الى كركوك عبر سيطرة الخالد التي تقع 30 كم غرب المدينة.

بقيت العائلة عدة ايام في سيطرة كركوك / 30 كم غرب المدينة الى ان تم استحصال موافقة دخولهم الى المدينة بعد تدخل سيادة المطران يوسف توما رئيس ابرشية كركوك.

وقد تم استلام العائلة عصر اليوم عند سيطرة الخالد من قبل السيد عماد متي سعيد

وأعضاء العائلة التي وصلت كركوك مؤلفة من:
1.غصون بطرس ملكو
2.سيدرا داود حنا
3.سارة داود حنا
4.عبود داود حنا
5.بطرس ملكو سعيد
6.سارة ملكي حنا
7.غادة بطرس ملكو
8.شذى بطرس ملكو
9.ميسون بطرس ملكو
10.ميشيل عبد المسيح حنا

اما المحتجزون عند داعش فهم:
داود حنا
سعد بطرس ملكو




​​


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

برقية تهنئة بمناسبة عيد الميلاد وراس السنة الجديدة من المديرية العامة لشؤون المسيحيين



بمناسبة  حلول عيد ميلاد سيدنا المسيح وأعياد رأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة تتقدم  المديرية العامة لشؤون المسيحيين في حكومة اقليم كوردستان اليكم بأسمى أيات التهاني  والتبريكات بهذه المناسبة العزيزة متمنين لكم دوام الصحة والموفقية وتحقيق  جميع أمانيكم أنتم وعوائلكم .. رافعين دعواتنا الى الله أن يكون هذا العيد  عيد خير وأمان وسلام وأطمئنان على شعبنا العراقي بكل اطيافه الدينية  والقومية وأن يعم الامان والحب والسلام بكافة أرجاء المعمورة وان يكون عيد الميلاد المجيد و راس السنة الجديدة. 2014. سنة السلام والامان والافراح والمسرات،وتحقيق الامنيات .

وبهذه المناسبة أؤكد على أهمية التعايش الأخوي والتسامح الديني في بلدنا العزيز، الى أن تضع حماية الأماكن الدينية وحماية الأخوات والاخوة المسيحيين ضمن أولويات مهامها، لأن المسيحيين هم مواطني البلد ألاصلاء.


وكل عام وأنتم بألف ألف خير



خالد جمال البير 

المدير العام لشؤون المسيحيين في حكومة اقليم كوردستان


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

في ثلاث احتفالات ميلادية للبنانيين والسوريين والعراقيين الرابطة السريانية: هنا ولد المسيح في شرقنا هنا نحتفل هنا نبقى







أقامت الرابطة السريانية ثلاث احتفالات في قاعة مار يعقوب السروجي في السبتية في مناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد بدأت بعد ظهر يوم الجمعة للنازحين السوريين برعاية النائب ماريا سعادة حضرها حوالي 400طفل. دعت سعادة في كلمة ألقتها الى عودة السوريين الى وطنهم وعدم الاستسلام لأحلام الهجرة لأنه مهما طال الزمن تبقى سوريا الحاضنة شاكرة لبنان حكومة وشعباً على حسن الضيافة.

واستمرت بعد ظهر يوم السبت للنازحين العراقيين برعاية السفير العراقي رعد الالوسي ممثلاً بالسكرتير زاكية رياض والملحق محمد السندي حضرها حوالي 450 طفل. وبعد ظهر الأحد لأطفال الرابطة برعاية مطران جبل لبنان وطرابلس جورج صليبا حضرها حوالي 500 طفل.

وقد أشرف على هذه النشاطات نائب رئيس الرابطة منصور قرنبي ولجنة المرأة في الرابطة برئاسة سهام الزوقي وحضر الاحتفالات رئيس الرابطة السريانية حبيب افرام وأعضاء القيادة جبران كلي، جورج قس حنا، عبد المسيح كرزو، ايليا برصوم، كميل حنا.

وأكدّت الرابطة انها في قلب النضال المسيحي المشرقي، وانها لن تترك مناسبة لتذكِّر ان المسيحية مشرقية هي، هنا بدأت، نحتفل بالمخلص كل يوم وليس كل سنة. وهنا سنبقى مهما جار الزمان ومهما حوربنا ومهما خطف مطارنتنا ومهما اقتلع شعبنا ومهما عربدت الاصوليات التكفيرية.

اننا بالامكانيات المتواضعة وبدعم من مخلصين في لبنان والاغتراب نقف مع فقرائنا ونقتسم الخبز والملح مع اخوتنا النازحين.

ان العام المقبل يشهد مئة عام على سيفو على مذابح العثمانيين ضد شعبنا ولن نقبل أن ننتهي بعد ذلك بمئة عام. نحن بقايا تلك السيوف وسنقاومها. بأعناقنا.





الرابطة السريانية

الصادر: 2027/2014

التاريخ: 22/12/2014


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

الرسالة الرعوية لقداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني رئيس الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في العراق والعالم للتهنئة بعيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد 2015














  مرة أخرى أفاض الرب علينا وعليكم بنعمة روحه القدوس لنقف في بيته هذا رافعين صوتنا ومكررين تهليل ملائكة السماء: "المجد لله في العلا وعلى الأرض السلام والرجاء الصالح لبني البشر"، هذا التهليل الذي أنشده الملائكة عند ميلاد ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له المجد في بيت لحم.. إتماما لنبوءات الأنبياء في العهد القديم.

مبارك لكم عيد ميلاد الرب مع رجاءنا أن تحتفلوا به بالفرح والهناء.

لكن احتفائنا بعيد ميلاد الرب لهذا العام 2014 يمتزج بشي من المرارة بسبب ما جرى في بعض بلدان المشرق ومنها بلدنا العراق وسوريا في الأشهر الأخيرة من أحداث أمنية غير جيدة ولا سيما في بعض مدن ومناطق وطننا المبارك العراق وكذلك سوريا، هذه الأحداث التي جلبت الضيق لأبناء شعبنا وأجبرتهم مع أبناء عدد من المكونات الأخرى على ترك منازلهم وممتلكاتهم تحت التهديدات المختلفة للمجاميع المسلحة المتطرفة التي سيطرت على هذه المدن والمناطق.. ما أدى إلى تهجيرهم ونزوحهم لمدن ومناطق أخرى آمنة بعد أن رفضوا إنكار إيمانهم المسيحي القويم، لكنهم في ذات الوقت تلقوا في مناطق نزوحهم مصاعب إنسانية مختلفة إلى جانب حر الصيف وبرد وأمطار الشتاء.

عليه كنا قد أصدرنا مرسوما بهذا الشأن أكدنا فيه لأبناء كنيستنا وشعبنا المتمكنين ولا سيما في بلدان الاغتراب أن لا يتلكؤا في مساعدة ودعم أخوتهم المعانين في العراق، كما أصدرنا بيانا أكدنا فيه على ضرورة أن يتحمل المجتمع الدولي ومؤسساته المختلفة مسؤوليته بتقديم الدعم الإنساني للمهجرين من مدنهم ومناطقهم ومنازلهم كخطوة أولى لإنهاء هذه المعاناة، مع توحيد الصفوف في وجه الإرهاب والظلم.. وتوفير الحماية الدولية لأبناء شعبنا في منطقة سهل نينوى، أو أي إجراء آخر مناسب يمكّنهم من العودة لمنازلهم وأملاكهم ويعيشون بكرامة ليحافظوا على وجودهم وهويتهم الدينية والقومية كمكون أصيل في الوطن.

وإذ نتقدم بالشكر والامتنان للحكومة العراقية والحكومات المحلية لاستقبالهم أبناء شعبنا المهجرين وتقديم الممكن لمساعدتهم، نأمل أن تحرص كل الجهات المعنية بالأمر على بذل المزيد من الجهد لإنهاء هذه المعاناة سريعا وبما يؤدي إلى حماية حياة وكرامة وممتلكات كل العرقيون عموما.. ومنهم أبناء شعبنا وباقي المكونات الصغيرة الأخرى.



  أحباؤنا في الرب:

  إلى جانب دعواتنا هذه لمعالجة الأمر، وإلى جانب كل مساعينا ومساعيكم المباركة في مساعدة وإسناد إخوتكم المعانين بكل السبل الممكنة، لا يفوتنا في هذا اليوم المبارك وهذا العيد المجيد، أن نرفع صوتنا بالصلاة والابتهال إلى الرب الإله له المجد أن يترحم علينا جميعا ولا سيما على المعانين الواقعين تحت أحوال غير جيدة بسبب هذه الأحداث في الأشهر الأخيرة.. ويرفع عنهم هذه المعاناة، ويحميهم ويحفظهم ويحفظكم جميها بنعمة روحه المقدسة. وأن يُحل الأمن والسلام في وطننا المبارك.. وفي كل بلد يشهد اضطرابا.. حيث نتذكر أبنائه في صلاتنا كي يرحمهم ويُحل الأمن والسلام في بلدانهم فيعيشوا في أمن وكرامة.

ولتكن نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله الآب وشركة الروح القدس معنا جميعا إلى أبد الآبدين.. آمين







كتب في قلايتنا البطريركية ببغداد

كانون الأول 2014

أدى الثاني

بالنعمة: جاثليق بطريرك الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في العراق والعالم


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

قناة عشتار الفضائية تلغي احتفالاتها تضامنا مع ابناء شعبنا المهجرين قسرا من ديارهم وبلداتهم

قناة عشتار الفضائية تودع عامها التاسع وتستقبل عامها العاشر وهي تواصل مسيرتها الاعلامية بفضل دعم وجهود الاستاذ سركيس اغاجان وخلال تسعة اعوام من التألق والعطاء واصلت القناة وتواصل تغطيتها لجميع احداث واخبار شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري وبقية المكونات العراقية الاخرى كما قامت عشتار بتغطية الفاجعة الكبرى التي حلت بالمسيحيين والايزيديين والشبك وبقية المكونات العراقية الاخرى ونحن في قناة عشتار الفضائية قررنا الغاء احتفالاتنا بدخول القناة عامها العاشر كما قررنا الغاء الاحتفالات باعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة تضامنا مع ابناء شعبنا النازحين الذين هجروا قسرا من ديارهم وبلداتهم في الموصل وسهل نينوى وبقية المناطق الساخنة من العراق


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

توزيع هدايا بابا نوئيل على اطفال حضانة دمئيل في عنكاوا‎
  بمناسبة حلول أعياد ميلاد سيدنا يسوع المسيح ورأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة 2015 ،ومثل كل عام نظمت ادارة حضانة دمئيل التابعة لاتحاد النساء الآشوري فرع أربيل ، يوم الاحد 21 كانون الاول 2014 احتفالية توزيع هدايا بابا نوئيل على اطفال الحضانة.

  تخللها ايضا الاحتفال بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد عدد من الاطفال بعدها تم توزيع الهدايا على الاطفال من قبل بابا نوئيل على انغام موسيقى واغاني الميلاد التي اضافت جوا من المرح وادخلت السعادة في قلوب الاطفال.

 وحضر الاحتفالية كل من السيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة فرع أربيل للاتحاد والسيدة استر شليمون مديرة الحضانة والمربيات وعدد من عضوات الفرع واولياء امور الاطفال .

أربيل / سوزان يوخنا


----------



## كلدانية (23 ديسمبر 2014)

تعيش باول فعلا احنا محتاجين لهذه الاخبار
 المهمة لبلدنا  الرب يوفقك ​


----------



## grges monir (23 ديسمبر 2014)

فى عيد الميلاد نطلب الاستقرار والامان للشعب العراقى


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

كلدانية قال:


> تعيش باول فعلا احنا محتاجين لهذه الاخبار
> المهمة لبلدنا  الرب يوفقك ​




انتي العايشة

شكرا جزيلا لردكم العطر ومروركم الكريم

مع ارق التحايا

دمتم في محبة السيد المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> فى عيد الميلاد نطلب الاستقرار والامان للشعب العراقى




اشكرك جدا اخي الحبيب على شعورك الطيب واخلاقك الكريمة تجاه اهلك في العراق

دمت في محبة السيد المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

القوش: الايزيديون و المسيحيون يعبرون عن فرحتهم بمناسبة تحرير شنكال







بمناسبة الانتصارات الأخيرة التي حققتها قوات البيشمركة في إطار عملياتها العسكرية لتحرير شنكال انطلقت الاحتفالات و بتزيين السيارات و المدن و المحافظات و احتفل منطقة سهل نينوى بجميع مكوناته الايزيديين و المسيحيين, و ذلك في يوم الأحد الموافق 21/12/2014.

تجمع جمع غفير من قرى ( بيبان - مجمع شيخكا - بوزان - قصبة القوش – باندوايا ) بسياراتهم المتزيينة باعلام كوردستان و الحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني و صور فخامة الرئيس مسعود البارزاني امام مبنى لجنة محلية القوش للحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني متوجهين ببرنامج تجول على قرى الايزيديين و المسيحيين لإظهار فرحتهم بمناسبة تحرير قضاء شنكال من قبضة الإرهابيين (داعش).

من جانب آخر عبر سعيد بوزاني عن مشاعره و فرحه لتحرير شنكال قائلا "تحية حب وتقدير واعتزاز عاليين لفخامة رئيس البيشمركة مسعود البارزاني وأنت تقف شامخاً على جبل الصمود والشموخ جبل شنكال" و استمر بالحديث " إنشاء الله الانتصارات كبيرة  في محافظات ديالى وكركوك ومناطق مخمور و كوباني وبعض الأماكن المهمة من نينوى "
*يذكر بان قوات البيشمركة أعدت نفسها بإشراف رئيس الإقليم لهجوم واسع، لتحرير شنكال وضواحيها من أولئك المتوحشين و تم تحريرها بنفس اليوم.


كاوة عيدوا لختاري – القوش


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

لبـنان - نداء أطلقه الأسقف الكلداني من بيروت من أجل مسيحيي العراق النازحين

المطران قصرجي






هناك، في بيروت، أكثر من ثمانمائة عائلة مسيحية عراقية من الذين هربوا من الموصل وسهل نينوى في العراق، ووجدت لها ملجأ في لبـنان. وتُعتبر حالتهم حالة "القادمين الجدد" إلى بلد غير مستقر، ذلك أنه يستقبل أصلا ما لا يقل عن مليون ونصف نازح سوري. والعدد الأكبر من هؤلاء النازحين العراقيين هم اليوم في بيروت، في ضيافة مطرانية الكلدان في لبـنان. وقد أطلق على أثر ذلك المطران ميشال قصرجي، أسقف الكلدان في بيروت نداء مساعدة لهؤلاء النازحين المسيحيين الذين وقعوا ضحية التطرف، حيث اضطروا إلى ترك بيوتهم وأملاكهم.

ويقول المطران قصرجي أنه العراقيين المسيحيين الذين وصلوا إلى لبـنان لم يحصلوا بعد على طلب لجوء، ويعيشون على أمل إعطائهم الإذن بالهجرة إلى بلاد الغرب. في حالتهم لا يستطيعون العمل، بل على العكس يتم استغلالهم من قبل أولئك الذين يستفيدون من حالتهم، وهم بالتالي دون مساعدة منظمات المجتمع المدني، والمنظمة الدولية. ويقول رئيس كاريتاس لبـنان الكاهن الماروني بول كرم لوكالة فيدس: "يسود لدينا انطباع أن النظام الدولي لمساعدة النازحين السوريين والعراقيين هو في حالة انهيار. لا يوجد مزيد من المصادر للمساعدات، والمنظمات الدولية للشؤون الإنسانية غير قادرة بعد على التعامل مع ظاهرة كثافة النزوح، ورفعت أيديها أمام حالة الطوارئ هذه".


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

عيد الميلاد.. متنفس العراقيين من دوامة العنف اليومي

"نبحث عن الفرح لنسيان المعاناة"








يقف يعسوب علي داخل متجره الصغير في سوق الشورجة التراثي وسط بغداد محاطا برفوف شبه فارغة من زينة عيد الميلاد التي اقبل عليها العراقيون بكثافة بحثا عن فرح ينسيهم المآسي التي تطبع يومياتهم.

وتغص السوق الضيقة الاقدم في العاصمة ويعود تاريخها الى العصر العباسي، بعراقيين - غالبيتهم من المسلمين - يبتاعون زينة لعيدي الميلاد ورأس السنة كالكرات الحمراء، وتماثيل "بابا نويل" وزيه الاحمر والابيض.

كما تبيع المحال اشجارا بلاستيكية خضراء او بيضاء، بعضها في علب من الكرتون، واخرى متفاوتة الحجم معروضة عند المداخل، بينها شجرة ارتفاعها نحو مترين مجهزة باضاءة، وسعرها 200 دولار.

ويقول يعسوب "هذه السنة الطلب كان كثيفا بشكل غريب هذه المرة الاولى نبيع هذه الكمية".

ويتابع وهو يشير الى الرفوف التي فرغت من الزينة باستثناء بعض أزياء "بابا نويل" وكرات تزيين شجرة الميلاد "لم نكن نتوقع (كل) هذا الطلب".

ويضيف الرجل الخمسيني الذي يبيع الهدايا في متجره منذ عشرة اعوام "العراقي منفتح لكن نفسيته تعبت الناس يبحثون عن متنفس".

وعانى العراقيون منذ ثمانينات القرن الماضي من سلسلة نزاعات دامية، منها حرب لثمانية اعوام مع ايران وغزو اميركي في 2003 واعوام من القتال المذهبي.

اما احدث دوامات العنف، فكانت سيطرة تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية المتطرف على مناطق واسعة منذ حزيران/يونيو، ما ادى الى تهجير مئات الآلاف من السكان ومقتل آلاف آخرين.

وشهدت الشورجة اكثر من تفجير بعبوة ناسفة خلال الاعوام الماضية. الا ان ذلك لا يحول دون تدفق المئات يوميا الى السوق الذي تباع فيه حاجات متنوعة كالملابس والساعات والتوابل.

اما محال الهدايا، فتعرض خلال هذه الفترة من السنة زينة الميلاد، وتتدلى من سقوفها الاجراس واكاليل خضراء او ذهبية تتوسطها عبارة "ميري كريسماس".

في داخل احد ازقة السوق، بدأ صفاء الذي يكني نفسه باسم "ابوالهدايا"، بوضع الزينة المخصصة لعيد الحب في 14 شباط/فبراير، بعدما نفذت لديه زينة الميلاد باستثناء شجرة واحدة وبضعة تماثيل "بابا نويل".

ويقول "ابيع الهدايا والزينة منذ ثلاثين عاما وهذه اول مرة اشهد اقبالا الى هذا الحد. بعت كل زينة الميلاد ورأس السنة".

ويضيف ان "الناس يريدون ان يفرحوا هذه السنة بسبب الحزن الذي سببه الدولة الاسلامية"، في اشارة الى الاسم الذي يعرف به التنظيم الجهادي.

كما يأتي العيدان هذه السنة بعد انتهاء فترة الحداد لدى الشيعة، والتي تستمر قرابة خمسين يوما منذ بدء شهر محرم الى اربعين الامام الحسين.

ويقول علي عبد الزهرة (22 عاما) وهو شيعي من مدينة النجف جنوب بغداد "خلال الاعوام الماضية صادف الميلاد مع محرم وذكرى الاربعين هذه السنة سنحتفل اكثر".

ويضيف وهو يحمل في كيسين من البلاستيك، اغراضا سيستخدمها لتزيين متجر الزهور حيث يعمل في البصرة "الناس يحتاجون الى ان يحتفلوا لان الكثيرين منهم تأذوا بما جرى، ويرغبون في ان يخرجوا انفسهم من الحزن".

وغالبا ما يضطر زوار السوق التي لا يتعدى عرض شارعها الرئيسي اربعة امتار، لافساح المجال لمرور عمال ينقلون صناديق البضائع على كتفيهم او على عربات صغيرة. ويمكن رؤية ان بعض هذه الصناديق المصنوعة من الكرتون، يحمل زينة الميلاد ايضا.

ويقول باسم جرجيس وهو مسيحي كلداني يملك متجرا لبيع الهدايا في السوق "هذا العام بعت اكثر بعشر اضعاف من الاعوام الماضية".

وشهد العراق منذ 2003 تراجعا كبيرا في اعداد المسيحيين بعد تعرضهم الى سلسلة هجمات طال بعضها الكنائس. كما ادت الهجمات الوحشية للدولة الاسلامية الى تهجير مئات الآلاف منهم، لا سيما من مدينة الموصل.

ويضيف جرجيس الرجل البالغ من العمر اربعين عاما وهو يراقب حركة البيع والشراء في المحال المجاورة "نحن نبحث عن الفرح لننسى المعاناة، وافرح عندما ارى الناس تشتري لانها تريد ان تنسى".

عند متجر مجاور، يطلب خالد احمد وهو من منطقة الاعظمية ذات الغالبية السنية في شمال بغداد، من بائع يرتدي قبعة "بابا نويل" ان يوضب له شجرة خضراء يبلغ ارتفاعها 1,75 مترا.

ويعتزم هذا الشاب البالغ من العمر 29 عاما، ان يزين غرفة جلوسه المنزلية بهذه الشجرة قبل ليلة عيد الميلاد غدا الاربعاء والتي اعتاد ان يقيم خلالها عشاء لاقاربه واصدقائه، في استمرار لتقليد نشأ عليه منذ طفولته.

ويقول "ميلاد السيد المسيح يعكس بهجة وفرحة. كنت اقوم بالامر نفسه خلال طفولتي، وحافظت على العادات نفسها مع عائلتي" المؤلفة من زوجته الحامل وطفلته البالغة من العمر اربعة اعوام.

ويضيف وهو يختار بعض كرات الزينة الحمراء المذهبة وتماثيل "بابا نويل" صغيرة "اعتدنا على الوضع والتفجيرات"، في اشارة الى اعمال العنف التي تشهدها بغداد بشكل شبه يومي، الا انه "اذا لم نحتفل، يموت البلد".


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

أربع احتفالات لتخرج طلبة المدارس والمؤسسات الاشورية في سيدني لعام 2014



أنهت المؤسسات التربوية الآشورية وجمعية اطفال للرب التابعة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في سيدني، أفقها التربوي والروحي للعام 2014، بتخرج وتكريم طلبتها من كل من:

كلية مار نرساي الآشورية.

مدرسة القديس ربان هرمزد الابتدائية الاشورية.

مركز القديس ربان هرمزد للتعليم المبكر.

مؤسسة اطفال للرب.

حيث اقيمت أربع احتفالات منفصلة لتخرج وتكريم الطلبة لانتقالهم الى مراحل دراسية أعلى.

وشهدت اولاً مدرسة القديس ربان هرمزد الابتدائية الاشورية وبتاريخ 10/12/2014 وفي قاعة أديسا، مراسيم تخرج طلبة المرحلة السادسة من المدرسة في حفل رعاه مدير المدرسة السيد سركيس مكو، والسيد ألدو روفو، والقس نينوس ايليا الكاهن الروحي المشرف على المدارس الاشورية، وعدد من الضيوف الكرام.

وقدمت في الحفل الفعاليات التالية:

الاناشيد، الوطني الاسترالي، كنيسة المشرق والامة الاشورية.

الصلاة الربية من قبل كابتن المدرسة.

كلمة السيد سركيس مكو ، مدير المدرسة والتي استعرض فيها النتائج الايجابية التي حققتها المدرسة في النواحي الدراسية والروحية العامة ودورها كنواة لبناء الغد لدى طلبتها، مثنياً على جهود الكادر التعليمي وتفاعل اولياء امور الطلبة مع المدرسة للظفر بالنجاح.

توزيع  شهادات المتميزين من مرحلتي الثالثة والخامسة، في اختبارات البرنامج الوطني لتقيم مستويَّ القراءة والحساب ” نابلان” على مستوى ولاية نيو ساوث ويلز.

توزيع شهادات الطلبة المتفوقين للمراحل 3- 6.

اغنية قومية اداها احد طلبة المرحلة السادسة.

توزيع مكافاة الطالب المتميز في برنامج Lexile وهو برنامج للتعليم الذاتي للقراءة اونلاين.

توزيع شهادات التميز في الاداء الديني وخدمة المجتمع خلال السنة.

تكريم المتميزين في الجانب الرياضي.

تقديم عرض بور بوينت لطلبة المرحلة السادسة.

توزيع شهادات التخرج للمرحلة السادسة

اختيار كابتن جديد للمدرسة، وتوزيع الميداليات.

وبتاريخ 12/12/2014 ، شهدت كلية مار نرساي الاشورية المسيحية في سيدني مراسيم احتفال تكريم طلبتها المتفوقين وتوزيع شهادات الكلية للمرحلة العاشرة. حيث ابتدأ الحفل بالصلاة الربية التي تلاها كابتن الكلية وعزف الأناشيد الوطني الاسترالي، الكنيسة والأمة الآشورية.

في كلمة مدير الكلية، تحدث السيد جون حزقيال عن ما تحرزه المدارس الآشورية المسيحية في سيدني من ثقة لدى الجالية، والمعايير والفضاءات التي تخلقها الكلية لهم، ودواعي الانتساب اليها وانجازاتها الاكاديمية الرصينة للدورات السابقة، مؤكداً على أهمية تواجد هذا النوع من المدارس، لإبطال التاثيرات الجانبية للتشتت لابناء الجالية في معترك الغربة.

جرى بعدها تقديم الفقرات التالية:

توزيع شهادات الكلية لطلبة المرحلة العاشرة
فعاليات مختلفة قدمتها جوقة الكلية عن اعياد الميلاد المجيد.

توزيع شهادات التفوق الأكاديمي، الاول على كل مادة، للمراحل من 7 إلى 11.
توزيع جوائز السيد اندرو روهان، عضو برلمان ولاية نيو ساوث ويلز.
توزيع جوائز للطلبة الأكثر تحسناً في الأداء.
تقديم ميدالية كلية مار نرساي الآشورية.


توزيع شهادات للطلبة الأكثر مشاركة في الجانب الديني والاجتماعي والرياضي.

ثم جرى تقديم هدية من قبل كابتن الكلية، بأسم الطلبة، إلى غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، تثميناً لمتابعته الدائمة في تذليل العقبات امام إنجاح وديمومة وتطور المدارس الآشورية في استراليا.

حضر الحفل، السيد اندرو روهان، عضو برلمان ولاية نيو ساوث ويلز، والقس نينوس ايليا، الراعي الروحي للكلية، السيد دنخا وردة، رئيس الجمعية الآشورية الاسترالية الاجتماعية، السيد ادور دنخا، معاون مدير الكلية والكادر التدريسي لها، واعضاء مجلس الكلية، وداعميها.



وفي كلمة غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، تحدث غبطته عن مشاركته في مؤتمر "المسيحية في أزمة" الذي عقد في جامعة مكواري في نفس اليوم اعلاه، حيث تحدث غبطته عن الاحوال الخاصة التي يمر بها المسيحيين في كل من العراق وسوريا، ومشدداً على طلبة الكلية على ضرورة الانتباه الى المخاطر المحدقة بأقرانهم الطلبة في الشرق الاوسط، داعياً الطلبة والطالبات الى الاستفادة من المزايا واجواء الحرية، التي توفرها استراليا لمواطنيها من أجل انتزاع النجاح الذي يأتي فقط بالجهد، ومتمنياً للطلبة اداء اكاديمي متميز، ومثمناً جهود أساتذة الكلية، وأولياء أمور الطلاب على حرصهم الشديد ومتابعتهم لأبنائهم الطلاب في تحصيلهم العلمي.



ومع اقتراب موعد اعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة، اكد غبطته للطلبة الى يكون هذا العيد نقطة تحول في مسيرتهم الانسانية والاكاديمية، لا الروحية فقط،  من خلال اظهار المحبة والمشاركة مع اقرانهم الطلبة المهجرين واللاجئين المحرومين من ابسط حقوقهم في التعلم والدراسة، مؤكداً على ضرورة ان يسمو الطلبة على اساليب البذخ والترف في مثل هذه المناسبات لغرض اعادة العيد الى أجوائه الحقيقية  الروحية بميلاد السلام والمسرة في قلوب جميع المؤمنين.



كما رحب غبطته بالطلبة الملتحقين الى الكلية من القادمين الجدد الى استراليا، مبيناً ان الكلية تسخر امكانياتها لغرض سد ثغرة التباين في التعليم واللغة لديهم، ومثنياً في الوقت نفسه على تفوق الكثير منهم في مستوياتهم العلمية، الامر الذي يشكل دافعاً لدى الكادر التدريسي لمواكبة تفوقهم من خلال تعليم اثرائي لغرض تذليل المعوقات من امامهم.





كما خرج مركز القديس ربان هرمزد للتعليم المبكر 45 طفلاً  نحو المرحلة الابتدائية.

وأسست كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني هذا المركز التعليمي المبكر واضافته الى منشآتها التربوية والتعليمية الأساسية الأخرى، لاستقبال الأطفال للفئة العمرية (4 – 5) أعوام، ويعمل على إعدادهم وتهيئتهم للمرحلة الابتدائية المقبلة. وتستند برامج هذا المركز، على تعليم الأطفال من خلال أنشطة ذاتية تطويرية لقدراتهم، لتعزيز نموهم المعرفي والعاطفي والجسدي، ومن اجل استثمار تعليمي مثمر ولشد أواصر الألفة بين الأطفال وبيئتهم التعليمية المستقبلية.

وبتاريخ 17/12/2014، أحتفلت مؤسسة الاطفال للرب والتي تضم 150 طفلاً من الفئات العمرية (3- 12) بنهاية سنتها الروحية الثانية، حيث قدمت فيها فعاليات مختلفة للاطفال من خلال تقديم انشطة روحية وتعليمة مختلفة من قبل المراحل المختلفة للمؤسسة.



يذكر ان كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني تقدم خدماتها في الجانب التربوي لأكثر من 1500 طالب وطالبة ولأعمار مختلفة، يتوزعون في المنافذ التربوية التالية:

مركز النعمة لحضانة الأطفال، للاعمار من (2-4).

مركز التعليم المبكر للأطفال، للاعمار ( 4-5).
مدرسة القديس ربان هرمزد الابتدائية،  للاعمار ( 5-12).
كلية مار نرساي الآشورية، للاعمار (12-18).

مؤسسة اطفال للرب الروحية، للاعمار (3- 12).



تتطلع المدارس الآشورية في سيدني، الى مستقبل واعد لأبنائها، حرصاً على مستقبل أجيالنا في معترك الغربة، من خلال تحديد نواحي التفوق والعوامل الكامنة فيها، وترسيخ النمو والشعور الديني والقومي ليتأصل بهم على مر الزمن من اجل المحافظة على خصوصيتنا الثقافية والحضارية المتميزة التي ورثناها.

وتنتهز المدارس الآشورية في سيدني، مناسبة عيد ميلاد مخلصنا يسوع المسيح، وحلول رأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة، لتضم صوتها مع صوت الملائكة فتقول:

“المجد لله في العلى، وعلى الأرض السلام وفي الناس المسرة” ( لو 2:14 ).

فتقدم تهنئتها إلى جميع المسيحيين في العالم، وبالأخص شعبنا في العراق وسوريا، وتتمنى لهم اعياداً مملوءة بالمحبة والامان والسرور، وكل عام والجميع بالف خير وبركة.

والرب يبارك الجميع.




مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في سيدني

الشماس سامي القس شمعون - سيدني


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

بمناسبة الذكرى التاسعة لانطلاق قناة عشتار الفضائية وجه المدير العام للقناة رازميك مراديان كلمة وفيما يأتي نصها:








ايها الاخوة مشاهدو ومتابعو قناة عشتار الفضائية..



يا ابناء شعبنا المسيحي في العراق وكوردستان والمهجر



 تسعة اعوام من التألق والعطاء، انها قناة عشتار الفضائية التي تستلهم معاني الاصالة والتألق من عبق التأريخ، تسعة اعوام بحرها وبردها بفرحها وحزنها تواصل هذه القناة عملها ومسيرتها الاعلامية بفضل دعم وجهود الاستاذ سركيس اغاجان ، كما تواصل تغطيتها لجميع الاحداث التي تخص ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري وجميع الاحداث والاخبار التي تخص بقية المكونات العراقية الاخرى فعذرا والف عذر ونحن في هذه السنة لسنا كما في بقية السنوات التسع الماضية التي طالما اطرناها بمظاهر البهجة والفرح والاحتفال فقد نذرنا انفسنا لهدف كبير وربطنا عملنا بأهلنا

المهجرين لنتواجد معهم في اماكن تواجدهم نقاسمهم همومهم وننقل معاناتهم وشكواهم الى اصحاب الضمائر الحية لقد ألغينا احتفالنا بدخول القناة عامها العاشر وألغينا احتفالاتنا باعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة على امل ووعد بأقامة الافراح العارمة يوم تبدأ قوافل اهلنا بالعودة الى الديار يومها سنرافقهم وسنطلق لحناجرنا العنان وسنمرغ وجوهنا بتراب بلداتنا وسنقبل ابواب البيوت بابا بابا وسنسجد امام مذابح كنائسنا لنقدم الشكر والعرفان للفادي يسوع له المجد حيث ستصدح النواقيس مجددا وينطلق صداها بعيدا ليسمع القاصي والداني بان الغدر والهمجية لم ولن تستطيع النيل من ايماننا فنحن زرعنا محبتنا بالالم والصعاب وحان موعد قطاف ثمار نجاحنا وسنملأ الكنائس باعدادنا الكبيرة، هكذا سنفعل وسنتبادل التهاني بصدق , إن المأساة التي عاشها شعبنا كانت لها من ايجابياتها أيضا ، فقد وحدت شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري وهذا ما جمع كلمة  مسؤولي احزاب شعبنا وتنظيماتهم السياسية وممثليهم في برلمان كوردستان ومجلس النواب العراقي للمطالبة بحقوقنا المشروعة ومن بينها الحكم الذاتي الذي اقره دستور اقليم كوردستان ضمن المادة 35 والمطالبة باستحداث محافظة في سهل نينوى لابناء شعبنا وبقية المكونات المتعايشة معهم وكان لهذا الموقف صداه الطيب لدى أبناء شعبنا الذين باركوا هذه الخطوة الشجاعة مؤكدين التفافهم حول ممثليهم ودعمهم بكل ما لديهم من امكانات وبدورنا نتمنى لهم كل الموفقية في أعمالهم وبهذه المناسبة لابد من وقفة نقدم فيها اسمى ايات الاحترام والتمجيد للقوات العراقية وقوات البيشمركة البطلة التي قاتلت وتقاتل عصابات داعش وحققت النجاحات المتتالية في جبهات القتال والمجد والخلود لشهداء شعبنا وكوردستان والعراق الذين جادوا بدمائهم في سبيل سلامة الوطن وكل ذكرى انطلاق عشتار واهلنا ومشاهدونا بألف خير وسلام وأمان.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2014)

ابرشية مار أدي الكلدانية في كندا تكرم الفنانين الرواد

كرمت أبرشية مار أدي الكلدانية مجموعة من الفنانين الرواد الذين حضروا أمسية التراتيل الميلادية التي أقيمت الأسبوع الماضي في كنيسة الراعي الصالح الكلدانية في مدينة تورونتو، فقد قدمت باقات ورد لكل من الفنانين المخرج الكبير عمانؤيل رسام ، والمخرج الكبير عماد بهجت والفنانة الكبيرة السيدة سيتا هاكوبيان ( لم تحضر ) ، والفنان التشكيلي طارق ميخائيل من قبل المونسنيور داود بفرو المدبر الرسولي للأبرشية ، وكانت أمسية التراتيل التي حضرتها نخبة من متذوقي الفن والموسيقى الروحية الراقية ، قد شاركت فيها جوقات كنائس الراعي الصالح في تورونتو ومار بطرس في اوكفيل ومار توما الرسول في هاملتون والتي أبدعت في التراتيل التي قدمتها باللغات الكلدانية والعربية والانكليزية باشراف الأب نياز توما .


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2014)

انطلاق ورشة عمل بعنوان دعم الصحافة لدى الشباب في كرملش

يوسف قطا/ متابعة خاصة 
انطلقت عصر يوم الخميس الموافق 13 اذار 2014 ورشة عمل بعنوان دعم الصحافة لدى الشباب/اليوم الاول في بلدة كرمليس وعلى قاعة مجلس اعيان كرمليس والتي يقيمها مركز كلكامش للثقافة وبالتعاون مع مركز طلبة وشباب كرملش وابتدات الورشة بكلمة ترحيبية القاها رئيس مجلس اعيان كرمليس السيد نعمت يوشوع الشابي رحب من خلالها بالحضور الكرام واثنى على جهود مركز كلكامش ومركز الطلبة والشباب لاقامتهم مثل هذه الورشات الهامة وخاصة في مجال الصحافة لاهميته في مجتمعنا ..
وتلاها محاضرة للاديب سعيد شامايا والمحاضرة الثانية للاعلامي توفيق سعيد قدموا شرحا مفصلا عن الاعلام ودوره الهام لدى شريحة الشباب وكيفية ان يكون الشاب اع?ميا ناجحا وفي كل المجا?ت الاع?مية ..
حضر الورشة مجموعة من الشباب من ك? الجنسين من عنكاوا وكرمليس وبغديدا وبرطلي وبعشيقة وبحزاني


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2014)

ورشة عمل بعنوان " الحقوق والحريات في الدستور العراقي " تقيمها وزارة حقوق الانسان في تلكيف

 يوسف قطا/تلكيف/خاص
اقامت وزارة حقوق الانسان /دائرة شؤون المحافظات مكتب نينوى وبالتعاون مع مركز طلبة وشباب تلكيف الاثنين 31/3/2014 وباشراف مدير المكتب في نينوى الاستاذ نشوان سالم ورشة عمل تحت عنوان " الحقوق والحريات في الدستور العراقي " وبمشاركة مراكز الطلبة والشباب " كرمليس / بعشيقة وبحزاني / تللسقف/تلكيف " انطلقت الورشة صباحا وعلى قاعة المكتبة الفرعية في قضاء تلكيف بكلمة ترحيبية القاها رئيس مركز طلبة وشباب تلكيف السيد ريمون اسطيفان وبعدها فقرة التعارف بين الحضور والمدربين حيث حاضر في الجزء الاول من الورشة الاستاذة نغم لقمان عن " تعريف حقوق الانسان وفرق بين الحقوق والحريات و مفهومها وخصائصها وفي الجزء الثاني حاضر استاذ نشوان عن " الحقوق والحريات في الدستور العراقي واهم الحقوق والحريات الفردية والجماعية وتاريخها في الدساتير السابقة " وبعدها قسم الحضور الى ثلاث مجاميع 1_ مجموعه حمو رابي 2_ مجموعة الحياة 3_ مجموعة السلام وتم مناقشة احداث قدمها مكتب نينوى على شكل حالات اجتماعية ومن طبقات المجتمع المظلومين و تقديم خلاصة عن هذه الاحداث وانتهاك حقوق والحريات فيها وكان تفاعل الحضور مع المدربين بشكل سلس ومتواصل






























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2014)

البطريرك ساكو: "نضمن سلامة البابا في العراق"








أكد البطريرك لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو خلال مقابلةٍ أجرتها معه منظمة عضد الكنيسة الكاثوليكية انه يأمل ان يزور البابا العراق: " ستكون زيارته أكثر من مجرد زيارة إذ سيكون لها قيمة رعوية وروحية. قد يأتي ليومٍ واحد فقط ليستكمل جولته في بغداد بلقاء أقطاب الحكومة. قد يحتفل بالذبيحة الإلهية بعد الظهر ويرحل ليلاً. ستشكل زيارة البابا فرنسيس دعماً كبيراً لنا لا للمسيحيين فقط بل لجميع ابناء العراق." وكان البطريك قد دعا البابا شخصياً خلال لقاءٍ جمعه به مؤخراً في روما. "لا أعرف لما يقلق الكرسي الرسولي الى هذا الحد فأنا أؤكد ان ما من مكروهٍ سيحصل للبابا فسلامته مضمونة 100%".

ويعتقد البطريرك ساكو ان انتشار القوات الأرضية ضروري لتحرير المناطق السكنية المسيحية شمال العراق وهي مناطق استحوذت عليها ميليشية الدولة الاسلامية الإرهابية. "تفتقد سياسة الغرب الى الشفافية. فنحن لا نعرف متى تُحرر بلدات سهل نينوى. اعتقد ان هذه الحالة ستدوم فقوات الائتلاف لم تحسم قراراتها بعد. إنها تنفذ ضربات جوية إلا اننا بحاجة الى قوات على الأرض لصد الدولة الاسلامية."

عائلات تغادر البلاد يومياً

أعرب البطريرك عن تفاؤله بعودة أغلبية اللاجئين المسيحيين الى قراهم ما ان يتم تحريرها ويقول: "تتمحور المشكلة الأساسية حول الثقة فلو كانت تتمتع هذه المنطقة بحماية دولية لعاد الناس الى بيوتهم" إلا انه يؤكد ان اللاجئين لن يعودوا: "إنهم قلقون ويعتبر عدد كبير منهم ان الغرب هو الجنة إلا انهم يُصدمون ما ان تطأ أقدامهم أراضيه لأن كل شيء مختلف بدأً باللغة والثقافة والمجتمع." لكن، وفي حال طال هذا الوضع، سيترك عدد كبير من المسيحيين العراق."

وأشار الى ان خمس الى عشر عائلات تغادر البلاد يومياً "لا يرحل اللاجئون وحسب إنما أيضاً أشخاص يشغلون مناصب جيدة ويملكون البيوت. إنهم يخافون من المستقبل ويقلقون على أولادهم وهذا ما يدفع بمسيحيي بغداد والبصرة وأربيل الى الرحيل. يؤلمني ذلك كثيراً إذ ان المسيحيين المثقفين هم الذين يغادرون."


توافق سني – شيعي؟ 

لا يتفاءل البطريرك كثيراً بإمكانية حصول توافق بين السنة والشيعة في العراق. "تُعتبر فرصة ارساء توازن داخلي ضئيلة جداً." إضافةً الى ذلك، لا يتمتع القادة الدينيون بفرص حقيقية لإطلاق حوار ناجح بين السنة والشيعة إلا اننا "نحاول ولذلك لا نزال هنا لكن المشكلة أبعد من ذلك بكثير فالأمر لا ينحصر بالسياسة العراقية المحلية فقط إنما بالسياسة الدولية أيضاً وتلعب الولايات المتحدة وايران وتركيا وغيرها من البلدان دوراً على هذا الصعيد ما يعقد عملية ايجاد الحلول."


خوف السنة من الدولة الإسلامية

يؤكد رئس الكنيسة الكلدانية ان السنة المعتدلين يخشون إدانة الدولة الاسلامية رسمياً. " لا يستطيعون القيام بذلك فمن يحميهم؟ يلازم الائمة حتى الصمت خشية تعرضهم للقتل."  ويعزي الكاردينال عدم ادانة الاعتداءات على المسيحيين واليزيدين الى ذلك مضيفاً: "أعتقد ان هناك شيء من الترحيب خاصةً وان البعض يعتقد ان باستطاعة الدولة الاسلامية وقف المد الشيعي إلا ان الدولة الاسلامية تسبب العذاب والمعاناة خاصةً وان الناس غير معتادين على تطبيق الاسلام بصورة متشددة كما تفعل الدولة الاسلامية."


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2014)

بغداد: اجتماع لمجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق










عقد مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق اجتماعه الدوري صباح الاثنين 22 كانون الأول 2014 في كاتدرائية مريم العذراء بمقر بطريركية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في بغداد.

وترأس الاجتماع قداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني رئيس الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في العراق والعالم، وبحضور أصحاب الغبطة والسيادة المطارنة الأجلاء رعاة الكنائس.

واستهل الاجتماع بالصلاة الربية جرى بعدها بحث جدول الأعمال ومن ذلك أوضاع أبناء شعبنا ولا سيما المهجرين والنازحين منهم والمساعدات المقدمة إليهم وسبل التخفيف من معاناتهم.

كما تضمن الاجتماع مناقشة جملة من القضايا الكنسية التي تخص أبناء الكنيسة وبعض الشؤون الإدارية.

وفي نهاية الاجتماع تبادل أصحاب الغبطة والسيادة تهنئة عيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد وتقديم التهنئة لعموم المؤمنين من خلال أصحاب السيادة رؤساء الطوائف الأجلاء.. مبتهلين إلى الرب له المجد أن يُحل الأمن والسلام على الجميع.

بطريركية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة/ مكتب الإعلام


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2014)

السرياني العالمي لاطفال سوريا والعراق: ثقوا ان مسيحنا قد غلب العالم



نظم حزب الاتحاد السرياني العالمي مهرجاناً ميلادياً في منطقة سد البوشرية بحضور حشد من رجال الدين واعضاء مجالس بلدية واختيارية وفاعليات حزبية وبحضور اكثر من الف طفل لبناني وسوري وعراقي. استهل المهرجان بكلمة لنائب رئيس حزب الاتحاد السرياني رئيسة جمعية اتحاد الشباب السرياني ليلى لطّي قالت فيها: "في زمن الحرب، زمن الذبح والتفجيرات والسبي والقتل، في زمن التهجير والمعاناة، معاناة اهل نينوى وحمص وحلب والقامشلي والحسكة، معاناة كل شعوب الشرق اسلاما ومسيحية، في زمن تسرق فيه بيوتا واراض واوطان، يُسرق كل شيء، حتى الضمير العالمي، نقول في زمن الميلاد ل يقدروا أن يسرقوا منا فرحة العيد لان هذا العيد هو عيد الفرح والمحبة والسلام، عيد كل الشعوب من كل الفئات والاديان، ولادة السيد المسيح هي اقوى من كل شياطين الارض هو الذي قال: "ثقوا باني قد غلبت العالم"، يعني بالمحبة والفرح والسلام سنغلب كل شياطين العالم.



وتخلل المهرجان تراتيل ميلادية احيتها الجوق البطريركي للسريان الكاثوليك، وعزف موسيقي من تقديم جوقة رعية مار تقلا المارونية، العاب بهلوانية وفرق موسيقية، وتوزيع هدايا.



من جهة ثانية، نظمت منسقيّة زحلة في الحزب نشاطات عدة في المدينة آخرها حفل ميلادي لحوالي مئتي طفل من ابناء حي السيدة حيث تم توزيع الهدايا على الاطفال، وقامت المنسقيّة بالتعاون مع راديو باكس بجمع تبرعات لعائلة محتاجة



حزب الاتحاد السرياني العالمي

        أمانة الاعلام

     بيروت: 23/12/2014


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2014)

الدكتور منير عيسى يتحدث عن أطفال العراق بأحتفال العيد في البرلمان الهنغاري




 
 

جرى يوم  السبت الموافق العشرين من ديسمبر 2014 اقامة احتفال  , عيد الميلاد , الخاص بالاطفال الهنغاريين والذي نظمته المؤسسة الدولية لحماية الطفولة بالتعاون مع البرلمان الهنغاري , وبحضور حوالي الف طفل من داخل وخارج هنغاريا من الدول المجاورة التي تقطنها الاقليات الهنغارية .



تم استقبال الوفود من قبل السيد لاسلو كوفير رئيس البرلمان الهنغاري , والسيد بيتر ادفي رئيس المؤسسة الدولية لحماية الطفولة , وقام السيد رئيس البرلمان بتسليم مفتاح البرلمان لوفود الاطفال ووضع البرلمان تحت اشرافهم هذا اليوم , كرمز لرعاية المشرعين , و الدولة الهنغارية ,  للطفولة .



 اكد رئيس البرلمان  في الكلمة التي القاها بالمناسبة , الحرص على حماية ودعم العائلة لضمان مستقبل الاطفال ليشعروا على الدوام بالرعاية والطمأنينة , وقد تخلل الاحتفال برامج  منوعة قدمها  الفنانين والفرق الموسيقية , والتقى الاطفال  اثناء وجودهم في البرلمان مع المشاهير و الرياضيين وقاموا بجولة في البرلمان بمساعدة المختصين . 



هذا ومن المعلوم اهتمام الدولة الهنغارية بالاسرة و تعليم الاطفال , وبالرغم من ان هنغاريا  لا  تمتلك الثروات و المليارات التي تملكها الدول النفطية , لكنها  ومع ذلك  تخصص جزء هام من الميزانية لهذا الغرض لدعم العلم والتربية والثقافة , ابتداءا من دور الحضانة ورياض الاطفال وانتهاءا  بالمؤسسات  التعليمية العليا .



ما يميز هنغاريا عن دول العالم النائمة , هو سيادة القانون والتطبيق الحقيقي العملي للدستور , و بنظام اداري يمتاز  بالشفافية , يتيح  محاسبة الفاسدين و المرتشين ..  حيث ..  لا  تسلط , و لا عشائرية  و لا تخلف  , ولا محاصصة , و لا  طائفية , و لا  محسوبية  و لا  منسوبية , و لا اخفاء للحقائق , و لا تستر على  الفاسدين  و سارقي المال العام مراعاة لاهداف  مصلحية  انانية حزبية بحتة  لا وطنية  , و لا  تحزب في التعيينات الرسمية  بأجهزة الدولة حيث الاساس عادة هو الكفاءة والشهادة و الخبرة ,  و لا اثارة للنعرات الطائفية  والقومية التي تمزق النسيج الاجتماعي ,  و لا  استغلال للنفوذ الشخصي او الحكومي  عندما يتعلق الامر بوظائف الدولة و تقديم الخدمات العامة للمواطنين , و لا توظيف  للدين  و الاحتفالات و المناسبات الدينية  من  قبل السياسيين  للضحك على ذقون البسطاء من الناس    .   



 شارك الناشط  في منظمات المجتمع المدني و سفير السلام , الاعلامي , الدكتور منير عيسى في الاحتفال  , تلبية لدعوة رسمية من المكتب الاعلامي للبرلمان الهنغاري , والتقى بالعديد من المشرفين على تنظيم الاحتفال ومسؤولي الوفود , وكذلك بمجموعة من الاعلاميين , وحدثهم عن الظروف الصعبة التي يحتفل بها اطفال العراق بأعياد الميلاد , في  ظل الاوضاع الاستثنائية التي يعيشها الوطن و ذلك بسبب الارهاب الذي تمارسه قوى الظلام والتخلف , مما سبب حرمان  الاطفال  من الشعور بدفئ الحنان العائلي , في ظل غياب  الخدمات العامة  وغياب  الحياة الطبيعية و غياب الاستقرار الاجتماعي  و التعليم  .



قدم الدكتور منير عيسى في نهاية الاحتفال التهنئة للجميع لمناسبة الاعياد , وتحدث عن العام الجديد  وتمنى ان يكون عاما للمحبة والسلام في العالم  اجمع , وان  يستعيد الوطن عافيته , وان  ترجع الابتسامة و الثقة بالمستقبل , للاطفال و اهاليهم , خاصة  المهجرين و النازحين عن  قراهم  و مدنهم ,  لكي لا يضطروا  الى ترك ارض الاجداد  و الهجرة  الى خارج  العراق , بحثا عن  الكرامة  و رغيف الخبز  و الامن   و الامان  و الخدمات  و التعليم  و الصحة و الرعاية و الحنان ,  ولكي لا يضطروا  للهجرة  بحثا  عن  مجتمعات اكثر  اخلاقا  و اكثر عدالة   و اكثر انسانية   و اكثر تسامحا , في حين  ان  وطنهم  الاصلي  مهد  الاديان  و الحضارات و الثقافة والفنون و القانون , و العدالة  التي  خطها  حمورابي  في  مسلته  قبل  الاف  السنين  ,  وطنهم العراق ,  ينام  فوق  بحر من النفط  , يتقاسمه  الارهابيون  و المسؤولون  الفاسدون , و  قادة و زعماء الصدفة  الذين لا يملكون  لا  الخبرات و لا الشهادات العلمية و لا  المعرفة  التي تؤهلهم  لادارة  الدولة العراقية  ,  و ما احتلال داعش  و الارهابيين  لثلث مساحة العراق في فترة  قياسية قصيرة ,  وبالسهولة التي جرت , و تشريد الملايين من بيوتهم  , وخطف واغتصاب العراقيات , و الفشل بأعادة بناء العراق بعد عشر سنوات من اسقاط الديكتاتورية , الا  الدليل القاطع على ذلك , فبينما  تخدع النخبة الحاكمة الجماهير الشعبية بالشعارات الفارغة عن الحرية  والانتخابات وحقوق الانسان وتعاليم الدين ,  نراها تعيش مرفهة في المنطقة الخضراء  مؤمنة حياتها من خلال ملايين الدولارات في حساباتها بالبنوك  الاجنبية , في حين ان الشعب يعيش حياته اليومية , موزعة بين الخوف و التشرد و العوز و الفقر وهاجس الهجرة , بسبب فقدان الامن و فقدان  الامان و الخدمات في  ظل  صمت  دولي و اقليمي  مريب . 





























​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2014)

المجلس القومي الكلداني يجهز المهجرين في قرى فيشخابور/ شكندلي/ باجدا/ قره ولة/ صوريا / بخلوجة بالكسوة الشتوية








بمناسبة حلول أعياد الميلاد المجيدة واستمراراً لحملة المساعدات التي أطلقها المجلس القومي الكلداني فرع أستراليا ونيوزلندا وبدعم من ابنائنا الخيرين في استراليا للمهجرين قسراً من الموصل وسهل نينوى من ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في محافظات اقليم كوردستان، قام فرع نينوى للمجلس القومي الكلداني ممثلاً بأعضاء الفرع كل من اياد جورج ووسام مسعود ونبيل جبرو وبأشراف مباشر من سميرعزو داود السكرتيرالعام للمجلس، بتجهيز النازحين من الأعمار (1 ـ 14) سنة من الجنسين بالكسوة الشتوية (تراكسوتات) في 6 قرى تابعة لقضاء زاخو.  



وشملت الحملة قرى ( فيشخابور/ شكندلي/ باجدا/ قره ولة/ صوريا / بخلوجة )، حيث كان المجلس القومي الكلداني قد أطلع على أحتياجات النازحين بالتنسيق مع مختاري ووجهاء تلك القرى، حيث تم تجهيز ما يقارب 400 نازح بالكسوة الشتوية وحسب عدد وجنس الاعمار المذكورة أعلاه لكل عائلة نازحة.   

جدير بالذكر الى ان المجلس القومي الكلداني ماضٍ بحملة المساعدات هذه وبما يجود به ابناء شعبنا في المهجر وتسخير كل الأمكانات للتخفيف عن كاهل النازحين من ابنائنا قدرالمستطاع الى ان تتحرر المناطق التي نزحوا منها في الموصل وسهل نينوى وعودتهم اليها ويعم الأمن والأستقرار فيها.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2014)

بابا الفاتيكان: أعمال تنظيم داعش الإرهابي لا تليق بالبشر







أكد بابا الفاتيكان البابا فرنسيس أن "إرهابيي تنظيم داعش يرتكبون كافة أنواع الانتهاكات والممارسات التي لا تليق بالبشر داعيا إلى إدانة جرائم هؤلاء بشكل واضح وصريح".

وقال البابا فرنسيس في رسالة لمسيحيي الشرق الأوسط بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد إن "تنظيم داعش يمتلك أبعادا لم يكن بالإمكان تصورها في السابق ويرتكب كافة أنواع التجاوزات والممارسات التي لا تليق بالبشر".

ودعا بابا الفاتيكان إلى شجب كل ممارسة تتم وراء قناع الدين لتبريرها مؤكدا ضرورة الحوار بين الأديان لتحقيق السلام والمحبة.

 يذكر أن إرهابيي تنظيم داعش يرتكبون أفظع الجرائم الوحشية بحق المدنيين في المناطق التي يسيطرون عليها بالقوة ويقومون بصلب الناس وقطع رؤوسهم بتهم (الردة) أو قتال التنظيم الذي يعتمد على مرتزقة متطرفين قدموا من مختلف أنحاء العالم بعد تلقينهم أفكارا تكفيرية وإغرائهم بالأموال


----------



## paul iraqe (25 ديسمبر 2014)

مواعيد صلوات وقداديس عيد الميلاد الخاصة ببطريركية السريان الارثوذكس









سيقوم قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس بالاحتفال بالفعاليات والنشاطات الروحية بمناسبة عيد ميلاد السيد المسيح له المجد وسيتوجه قداسته الى مدينة حلب لاقامة القداديس الخاصة بهذه المناسبة كما ستقوم مجموعة من القنوات والمحطات الفضائية بنقل هذه القداديس وعلى الهواء مباشرة وكما جاء في رسالة المعاون البطريركي للسريان الارثوذكس المطران تيموثاوس متي الخوري واليكم نص الرسالة:


----------



## paul iraqe (25 ديسمبر 2014)

حجاج من أنحاء العالم يتوافدون على بيت لحم لحضور قداس الميلاد




 



توافد حجاج من مختلف انحاء العالم الى مدينة بيت لحم بالضفة الغربية لحضور الصلاة في كنيسة المهد مع حلول اول ساعات يوم 25 ديسمبر/كانون الاول اليوم الذي يعتقد الكاثوليك انه يمثل يوم ميلاد المسيح.

وتجمع الاف الزوار في الساحة الكبيرة امام كنيسة المهد استعدادا للمشاركة في اداء الصلاة التى يقوم بها البطريرك فؤاد طوال مع حلول منتصف الليل.

وجهزت السلطات الفلسطينية شجرة "عيد ميلاد" ضخمة بالوان العلم الفلسطيني في قلب المدينة وتقاطر الزوار على مشاهدتها والتقاط الصور التذكارية بجانبها.

وقال طوال، الذي يعد اكبر قيادة دينية للكاثوليك في الاراضي المقدسة، "اتمني ان يكون العام الجديد دون جدار فصل وان يشهد بناء جسور الثقة والسلام بين الجميع".

وكان طوال يشير الى الجدار الذي بنته اسرائيل وفصل بين بيت لحم والقدس.

وطالب طوال المسيحيين بعدم نسيان الفلسطينيين في غزة حيث اصبحت اكثر من 20 الف اسرة بلا مأوى بعد الهجوم الاسرائيلي الاخير.

كما ارسل البابا فرانسيس بابا الفاتيكان برسالة تضامن الى المسيحيين في منطقة الشرق الاوسط.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 ديسمبر 2014)

نيجيرفان البارزاني: صعوبة حماية سكان سهل نينوى قبل التحرير





أكد رئيس حكومة إقليم كردستان نيجيرفان البارزاني صعوبة حماية سكان منطقة سهل نينوى في حال عدم تنفيذ عمليات عسكرية داخل مدينة الموصل بمحافظة نينوى، فيما أشار إلى وجود تطور ملحوظ في العلاقات بين بغداد وأربيل بعد مجيء الحكومة الجديدة برئاسة حيدر العبادي.

وقال البارزاني خلال مؤتمر صحافي مشترك مع وزير الخارجية الإيطالي باولو جينتيلوني عقده، اليوم، في أربيل إنه "إذا لم يتم تنفيذ العمليات العسكرية داخل الموصل فانه من الصعب حماية سكان منطقة سهل نينوى".

وأضاف البارزاني، أنه "بعد مجيء الحكومة الجديدة في بغداد برئاسة العبادي شهدت العلاقات بين بغداد وأربيل تطوراً ملحوظاً".

يذكر أن وزير الخارجية الايطالي باولو جينتيلوني وصل الثلاثاء (23 كانون الأول 2014)، إلى مدينة أربيل بعد زيارته العاصمة بغداد، والتقى فور وصوله رئيس حكومة إقليم كردستان نيجيرفان البارزاني.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 ديسمبر 2014)

مسيحيو العراق يحتفلون بعيد الميلاد، رغم تهديدات "داعش"




 



"المسيحيون في العراق يشعون مثل الجمر تحت الرماد"، هكذا يصف القس جوزيف وضع المسيحيين، حيث قدم من لبنان إلى قرية ألقوش ذات الغالبية المسيحية في شمال العراق للاحتفال مع مسيحيين عراقيين بأعياد الميلاد في هذه الأوقات الصعبة. ألقوش هي قرية صغيرة تابعة إداريا لمحافظة نينوى وعاصمتها الموصل وتسكنها اغلبية مسيحية. وفي دير القرية، والذي يقع بالقرب من جبال دهوك يتم التحضير بنشاط لطقوس ليلة عيد الميلاد. المؤمنون يشعلون الشموع ويعلقون المناديل الحمراء والبيضاء في الغرف، كما يحضرون المبخرة الخاصة بالدير. أما التماثيل الصغيرة للسيد المسيح ولمريم العذراء فما زالت محفوظة في الصناديق، بعد أن قام رجال الدير بإخفائها قبل وصول قوات تنظيم "داعش" إلى المنطقة.

وحسب أرقام الأمم المتحدة فإن أكثر من مليونيي شخص هربوا من تنظيم "داعش". وفي شهر أغسطس الماضي طوق رجال "داعش" مدينة قرقوش المسيحية التي يبلغ عدد سكانها نحو 60 ألف شخص، بالإضافة إلى قرى مسيحية قريبة منها. واستطاع مقاتلو البيشمركه والمقاتلون المسيحيون في وقف تقدم تنظيم "داعش" في قرية تلكيف شمالي الموصل والتي تبعد بنحو 20 كيلومترا عن ألقوش.



المسيحيون يتعرضون لإبادة جماعية في العراق

القس جوزيف القادم من لبنان يحاول مساعدة أخوته في الدين في العراق ويخرج التماثيل الصغيرة للسيد المسيح ليضعها في الدير. ويقول الأب جوزيف مخاطبا القس غابريل: المهم الآن التحضير للمستقبل. وشهد مسيحيو العراق ماضيا قاتما في الأعوام العشر الأخيرة. أكثر من ثلثيهم قتلوا أو غادروا العراق. في البدء كانت القاعدة تستهدفهم، والآن يقوم تنظيم "داعش" بذلك، وقد تعرض المسيحيون إلى التنكيل ولهجمات إرهابية وقتل وخطف لغرض طلب الفدية، فدمرت وحرقت كنائسهم. وبعد سيطرة تنظيم "داعش" على الموصل قام باحتلال ومصادرة الكنائس والمباني التابعة للمسيحيين في المدينة. وتم تحويل بعض دور العبادة لسجون تابعة للتنظيم، كما حولوا دير القديس جورج في الموصل إلى سجن للنساء.

ويعتقد الأب جوزيف أن 300 ألف مسيحي فقط يعيشون في بلاد الرافدين بعد أن كان عددهم أكثر من مليون و200 ألف شخص قبل أعوام، واغلب الذين بقوا هم من طائفة الكلدان الكاثوليك الذين يتبعون كنيسة الفاتيكان في الاحتفالات الدينية.

لكن قرية ألقوش حالفها الحظ في هذه المأساة، إذ وصلتهم أخبار من قوات الأمن في كردستان العراق " الأسايش" وحثتهم على الاستعجال في مغادرة القرية وذلك قبل يومين من هجوم "داعش" عليها في السابع من أغسطس الماضي. وأبلغت قوات الأمن الكردية أن تنظيم "داعش" تحضر لهجوم على القرى والمناطق القريبة من دهوك بعد هجومه على منطقة سنجار الإيزيدية، وعلى اثر هذه الأخبار هربت أكثر من 1000 عائلة إلى مناطق الجبال وإلى مدينة دهوك ليتركوا قريتهم دون سكان.



عودة أغلب العوائل إلى منازلها

يقول القس غابريل راعي الكنيسة أن معظم العائلات عادت لمنازلها في القرية، عدا 300 عائلة . وقد لجأ إلى ألقوش نحو 400 عائلة مسيحية من منطقة قرقوش التي ما زالت تحت سيطرة تنظيم "داعش". وعادت الحياة تدريجيا الآن إلى ألقوش، وكذلك إلى بعض القرى الإيزيدية المجاورة. ويحاول مسيحيو ألقوش والقرى المجاورة الاحتفال هذا العام سوية بأعياد الميلاد في ألقوش، كما يأمل الأب جوزيف في أن يحضر بعض مسيحيي الموصل الهاربين للاحتفال معهم هذا العام.

وما يميز طائفة الكلدان الكاثوليك عن عن غيرهم من الكاثوليك هو السماح لرجال الدين بالزواج، وعلى عكس الكاثوليك فإن الكلدان لا يضعون معاناة السيد المسيح في واجهة العقيدة بل قيامته، كما لا توجد صورة المسيح على صليب الكلدان. وفي حوار مع DW قال رئيس طائفة الكلدان الكاثوليك البطريرك لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو أن "عليهم العمل من أجل الطائفة". وأوضح القس جوزيف ماقاله البطريك بالقول: "علينا أن نجد منطقة أمنة للكلدان تحميها الأمم المتحدة".

ويعيش اليوم في دير ألقوش تسعة قساوسة ورهبان وأربعة عشر يتيما. وهناك مكان لاستقبال عدد اكبر، ولكن مشاريع توسيع الدير توقفت إلى إشعار أخر بسبب الظروف الأمنية الصعبة. ويعود تاريخ منطقة ألقوش إلى القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد. وتعاني الكثير من مباني القرية من القدم، وبسبب الأحداث الأخيرة توقفت أعمال الترميم والصيانة لمبنى الطائفة في كنيسة القديس هرمز، والتي يعود زمن إنشائها إلى القرن السابع قبل الميلاد.

وهذه الأماكن القديمة والتاريخية قد تعد مراكز سياحية ودينية لاستقطاب السياح من كل مكان، لكن أخر ما يشغل بال مسيحي هذه المناطق الآن هو الاهتمام بالسياح. والكلدان قد يفرحو أكثر، إذا ما نجحوا في وقف عمليات الهجرة الجماعية للمسيحيين من العراق. وعن ذلك يقول القس غابرييل: من أجل إقناع الناس هنا علينا أن نجد أولا فرص عمل مناسبة لهم.

وللاحتفال بعيد الميلاد حضر القساوسة الكلدان شيئا مميزا هذا العام، وهي عبارة عن خارطة العراق مرسومة على الورق وفيها الكثير من القصص التاريخية عن زمن الأشوريين حتى اليوم. وفي الخارطة محافظة نينوى ومنطقة ألقوش التابعة لها إداريا وهي تظهر في منظر مضيء، وفي الخارطة أيضا صور تشير إلى زمن انتشار المسيحية في العراق، وينخفض الضوء تدريجيا في الخارطة ليصبح قاتم الزواد سواد باتجاه الجنوب. وعن ذلك يقول رعاة الدير: علينا أن نبقى في النور، حتى وإن لن تصل الأوضاع إلى ما لا يمكن السكوت عنه إنسانيا".


















   آلاف المسيحيين هربوا من الموصل إلى إقليم كردستان






   تنظيم "داعش" صادر أموال وممتلكات المسيحيين في الموصل وحول بعض الكنائس لسجون
 - See more at: http://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,57946.html#sthash.jADYlpBS.dpuf


----------



## paul iraqe (25 ديسمبر 2014)

رسالة البابا فرنسيس الى مسيحيي الشرق بمناسبة عيد الميلاد!









أيها الأخوات والإخوة الأعزاء،

"تَبارَكَ اللّهُ أَبو ربِّنا يسوعَ المسيحِ، أَبو الرَّأفَةِ وإِلهُ كُلِّ عَزاء، فهو الَّذي يُعَزِّينا في جَميعِ شَدائِدِنا لِنَستَطيعَ، بما نَتَلقَّى نَحنُ مِن عَزاءٍ مِنَ الله، أَن نُعَزِّيَ الَّذينَ هُم في أَيَّةِ شِدَّةٍ كانَت" (2 كو 1، 3- 4).


عادت إلى ذاكرتي كلمات القديس بولس هذه عندما فكّرت أن أكتب إليكم، أيها الإخوة مسيحيو الشرق الأوسط. أكتب إليكم مع اقتراب عيد الميلاد المجيد، عالمًا أنه بالنسبة للعديد منكم ستمتزج نغمات الترانيم الميلادية بالدموع والتنهدات. ولكن تبقى ولادة ابن الله في جسدنا البشري سرّ تعزية يفوق الوصف: "فقد ظَهَرَت نِعمَةُ الله، يَنبوعُ الخَلاصِ لِجَميعِ النَّاس" (طي 2، 11).
فالآلام والمحن لم تغب قطّ عن ماضي الشرق الأوسط البعيد والقريب. لا بل تفاقمت خلال الأشهر الأخيرة بسبب النزاعات التي تعذّب المنطقة، لاسيما بسبب أعمال إحدى المنظمات الإرهابية الناشئة حديثًا والتي تبعث على القلق، حجمها يفوق أي تصوّر، وتمارس شتّى أنواع الانتهاكات وممارسات لا تليق بالإنسان، وتضرب بشكل خاص بعضًا منكم الذين طُردتم بطريقة وحشيّة من أراضيكم حيث يوجد المسيحيّون منذ عصر الرسل.


وإذ أتوجّه إليكم لا يمكنني أن أنسى أيضًا الجماعات الدينية والعرقية الأخرى التي تعاني أيضًا من الاضطهاد وتبعات هذه النزاعات. أتابع يوميًّا أخبار المعاناة الكبيرة للعديد من الأشخاص في الشرق الأوسط. أفكّر بشكل خاص بالأطفال والأمهات والمسنّين والمهجّرين واللاجئين، وجميع الذين يعانون من الجوع، ومن عليه أن يواجه قساوة الشتاء بدون سقف يحميه. هذا الألم يصرخ نحو الله ويدعونا جميعًا للالتزام بالصلاة والمبادرات بجميع أنواعها. أرغب بأن أعبّر للجميع عن قربي وتضامني كما عن قرب الكنيسة وتضامنها، وأن أقدم كلمة تعزية ورجاء.


أيها الإخوة والأخوات الأعزاء، يا مَنْ تشهدون ليسوع بشجاعة في أرضكم المباركة من الرب، إن المسيح هو عزاؤنا ورجاؤنا وبالتالي أشجّعكم لتثبتوا فيه، كالأغصان في الكرمة، واثقين بأنه لا يمكن لشدّةٍ أو ضيق أو اضطهاد أن تفصلنا عنه (را. رو 8، 35). لتساعدكم هذه المحنة التي تعيشونها على تعزيز إيمانكم وأمانتكم جميعًا.


أُصلّي كي تتمكنوا من عيش الشركة الأخويّة على مثال جماعة أورشليم الأولى. إن الوحدة التي أرادها ربُّنا هي ضروريّة أكثر من أي وقت مضى في هذه الأوقات الصعبة؛ إنها عطية من لدن الله الذي يُسائل حُرّيتنا وينتظر جوابنا. لتغذّي كلمة الله والأسرار والصلاة والأخوة جماعتكم وتجدّدها على الدوام.


يشكل الوضع الذي تعيشون فيه دعوة قويّة لقداسة الحياة، كما شهد قديسون وشهداء من كل انتماء كنسيّ. أتذكر بمودّة وتقدير الرعاة والمؤمنين الذين دُعوا في الأوقات الأخيرة لبذل حياتهم وغالبًا لمجرد كونهم مسيحيين. أفكر أيضًا بالأشخاص المخطوفين، من بينهم بعض الأساقفة الأرثوذكس والكهنة من مختلف الطقوس. ليتمكّنوا من العودة سالمين إلى بيوتهم وجماعاتهم. أسال الله أن يعطي هذا الألم، المُتحد بصليب الرب، ثمار خير للكنيسة ولشعوب الشرق الأوسط.


في خضم العداوات والصراعات، تشكل الشركة المعاشة فيما بينكم، ضمن إطار الأخوّة والبساطة، علامةً لملكوت الله. إني مسرور حيال العلاقات الجيدة والتعاون القائم بين بطاركة الكنائس الشرقية الكاثوليكية وتلك الأرثوذكسية، وبين مؤمني مختلف الكنائس. إن الآلام التي يعاني منها المسيحيون تقدّم إسهاما لقضية الوحدة لا يُقدّر بثمن. إنها مسكونية الدم التي تتطلّب استسلاما واثقا لعمل الروح القدس.

أتمنى أن تتمكنوا دائمًا من الشهادة ليسوع من خلال الصعوبات! إن حضوركم ذاته هو شيء ثمين بالنسبة للشرق الأوسط. إنكم قطيع صغير، لكنكم تتحمّلون مسؤولية كبيرة في الأرض حيث وُلدت المسيحية وانتشرت. إنكم كالخميرة وسط سواد الناس. وقبل الأعمال الكثيرة التي تقوم بها الكنيسة في المجال المدرسي والصحي والإعاني، والتي تحظى بتقدير الجميع، يشكل المسيحيون، أي أنتم، الكنز الأثمن بالنسبة للمنطقة. شكرا على مثابرتكم!


إن جهدكم الهادف إلى التعاون مع أشخاص من ديانات مختلفة، مع اليهود ومع المسلمين، يشكل علامة أخرى لملكوت الله. الحوار ما بين الأديان يكتسب أهمية أكبر بقدر ما تزداد الأوضاع صعوبة. لا يوجد سبيل آخر. إن الحوار المرتكز إلى مواقف الانفتاح، في الحقيقة والمحبة، يشكل أيضًا أفضل ترياق لتجربة الأصولية الدينية التي تُهدّد مؤمني كل الديانات. والحوار هو في الآن معا خدمة للعدالة وشرط أساسي للسلام المنشود.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 ديسمبر 2014)

البارزاني: معظم مكونات الإقليم شاركت في الدفاع عن المسيحيين







رئيس حكومة إقليم كوردستان نيجيرفان البارزاني



ألقى رئيس حكومة إقليم كوردستان نيجيرفان البارزاني اليوم الأربعاء، كلمة بمناسبة رأس السنة وأعياد الميلاد، تطرف فيها إلى مستجدات الأوضاع على الساحة الكوردستانية.

وأكد نيجيرفان البارزاني، على أن "المكون المسيحي جزء مهم من النسيج الوطني في إقليم كوردستان"، مشيرا في سياق اخر إلى أن "انتصارات البيشمركة ستستمر حتى دحر التنظيم المتطرف من كامل الأراضي الكوردستانية".

وبخصوص تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية، أوضح رئيس حكومة إقليم كوردستان، أن "التنظيم المتطرف يعادي البشرية جمعاء"، مشددا على أن "هدف الأديان هو التأكيد على العيش المشترك والتآخي بين الشعوب".

وطالب رئيس حكومة إقليم كوردستان، من المواطنين المسيحيين، التركمان، الكورد، الشبك، وباقي المكونات العرقية والمذهبية، التحلي بالصبر تجاه الممارسات الوحشية للمتطرفين، وعدم ترك وطنهم للعدو.

وأكد البارزاني على أن "معظم المكونات في الإقليم، شاركت في الدفاع عن المكون المسيحي، وتمكنت قوات البيشمركة خلال الأسبوع الماضي، من تحرير عدد من القرى المسيحية، وهناك مساعي جدية لاستعادة السيطرة على باقي المناطق ذات الأغلبية المسيحية، التي وقعت في قبضة التنظيم المتطرف مؤخرا".


----------



## paul iraqe (25 ديسمبر 2014)

صحف العالم: العيد في العراق.. ذكريات وحنين لأيام ما قبل داعش








بابا نويل يوزع الهدايا على أطفال عراقيين في مخيم للاجئين شرق أربيل

دبي، الإمارات العربية المتحدة (CNN) --  تابعت الصحف العالمية مجموعة من الأخبار والتطورات ومنها رسالة سيدة إيطاليا للبحث عن ابنها، الذي تعتقد أنه مع تنظيم داعش، وأحوال المسيحيين في العراق خلال فترة الأعياد.

ذا تلغراف

بعثت سيدة بريطانية برسالة مثيرة للمشاعر تدعو فيها لمساعدتها في العثور على طفلها البالغ من العمر ثلاث سنوات بعد أن تعرفت عليه في صورة تروج لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام.

وكانت المرة الأخيرة التي رأت فيها ليديا سولانا هيريرا ابنها في نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني 2013 بعد أن أرسلته إلى والده وتوجهت إلى كوبا لزيارة عائلتها.

وقالت هيريرا إن زوجهاأخذ ابنه وتوجه إلى سوريا للقتال في صفوف تنظيم داعش، ويعتقد أنه قتل خلال المعارك.

نيويورك تايمز

قبل نحو عشر سنوات، كان عدد المسيحيين في العراق يقارب 1.5 مليونا، أما اليوم، وبعد سيطرة داعش على عدة مناطق في العراق، لا يتجاوز عددهم اليوم 400 ألفا.

لهذا، لم يكن عيد الميلاد هذا العام مشابها للأعوام السابقة، فرغم أن الأمر لم يختلف على الأطفال، يجده الكبار صعبا نظرا لأنهم تركوا منازلهم وقراهم.

وفوق ذلك كله، يبقى ألم الذكريات هو الأصعب، إذ كان تجمع الجيران، والضحكات، والأحضان بين الأحباب والأقارب يعكس عيدا لا ينسى.

حرييت التركية

قالت مواقع أرمينية إن المحامية البريطانية-اللبنانية أمل كلوني ستكون ضمن طاقم الدفاع الممثل لأرمينيا في المحكمة الأوروبية لحقوق الإنسان في قضية مقتل الأرمن على يد العثمانيين قبل نحو مائة عام.

وتقول أرمينيا إن نحو 1.5 مليون أرمني قتلوا بين عامي 1915 و1916 على يد العثمانيين، والتي اعتبرت أول مجزرة في القرن العشرين. من ناحيتها، تنفي تركيا هذا الرقم، مؤكدة أن من قتلوا يصل عددهم إلى 500 ألف شخص.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2014)

رسالة عيد الميلاد للبطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو







وجه بطريرك بابل للكلدان صاحب الغبطة مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو رسالته لعيد الميلاد 2014 استهلها بالقول إن أوضاع اللاجئين المسيحيين في العراق لا تزال مأساوية وحرجة، ولا يبدو حل سريع في الأفق. يعيشون في غرف صغيرة أو كرافانات أعدتها لهم الكنيسة والطيبون، لكنهم نفسيا قلقون على بلداتهم وبيوتهم ووظائفهم ومستقبل أبنائهم، ويحتاجون بخاصة في عيد الميلاد هذا والسنة الجديدة لعلامات مُطمئنة بأنهم ليسوا متروكين وحدهم، وليسوا منسيين. 

ولذلك أطلب من جميع أخواتنا وإخواننا أن يصلوا من اجلهم لكي يحافظوا على الشجاعة والأمل والثقة بالله أبيهم. أردت أن احتفل بقداس عيد الميلاد معهم في خيمة وسط مخيمهم لأعرب لهم عن قرب الكنيسة منهم واستعدادها لخدمتهم ومساعدتهم.

ونقلا عن الموقع الإلكتروني للبطريركية الكلدانية، أضاف غبطته يقول: نحن ممتنون جدا لجهود الصداقة والتقارب والتضامن العديدة من الداخل والخارج فهم بحاجة لقلوب وأبواب مفتوحة تدعمهم في محنتهم. المسيحية ينبغي أن تبقى في هذه الأرض المباركة رسالة محبة وتسامح كما أرادها المسيح. ونحن مصرون على مواصلة محبتنا لجميع مواطنينا من دون استثناء والعيش معهم بسلام وأمان. إننا نشتاق للعودة إلى بيوتنا وبلداتنا ونتمنى تحريرها عاجلا وتوفير الحماية لها.

 أرضنا تاريخنا وهويتنا وهي لنا ارض ميعاد. كما نتمنى من صميم قلبنا أن يقوم في العراق نظام سياسيّ يؤمِّن حقوق جميع العراقيين ويصون كرامتهم ويحقق العدالة التي هي أساس السلام. هذا البناء الجديد لن يتحقق إلا من خلال التربية السليمة والتعليم المنفتح وتعزيز قيم العيش المشترك واحترام التنوع وحقوق الإنسان. في البشارة قال ملاك الرب لمريم لا تخافي، وكذلك ليوسف، وفي الميلاد قال للرعاة لا تخافوا واليوم يقول لنا وسط محنتنا: لا تخف أيها القطيع الصغير. فلنجدد بالله إيماننا وثقتنا ببعضنا البعض وبكل ذوي الإرادة الصالحة بأن في قلب الألم والمعاناة ينبعث الأمل بفجر جديد. هذا ميلادنا وإيماننا.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2014)

الرسالة البطريركية لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية بمناسبة عيد ميلاد سيدنا يسوع المسيح لسنة 2014









إخوتنا الرعاة الأجلاء: أبنائنا بالروح الكهنة المختارون، والشمامسة الموقرون، أبناء وبنات كنيستنا المقدسة وأمتنا الآشورية وجميع إخوتنا وإخواتناالمسيحيين:

صلواتاً وبركاتاً تقبلوا

فرحة كبيرة اليوم في كل بيتٍ مسيحي ألا وهي ميلاد يسوع المسيح: واجبٌ علينا أن لا ننسى لمحبة ورحمات الله أبانا الذي في السماء لنا نحن بني البشر. كأبٍ صالح وبار وعادل، هو يحرص دائماً للحفاظ بنقاء على الإنسان الذي خلقه على صورته وشبهه: ولا يُسر بأن تتلوث هذه الصورة الجميلة التي خلقها بالخطيئة: واجبٌ علينا أن نُصلي ونُقدم الشكر لآبانا الذي في السماء من أجل محبته ورحمته الأبوية لنا نحن بني البشر بإرساله إبنه الوحيد للعالم لكي يخلص بني البشر من موت الخطية.

إعجوبة كبيرة حدثت في بيت لحم يوم ميلاد يسوع المسيح: فبالقرب من المكان الذي ولد فيه كان هناك رعاة يحرسون قطيعهم “وَإِذَا مَلاَكُ الرَّبِّ وَقَفَ بِهِمْ، وَمَجْدُ الرَّبِّ أَضَاءَ حَوْلَهُمْ، فَخَافُوا خَوْفًا عَظِيمًا.‏ فَقَالَ لَهُمُ الْمَلاَكُ:”لاَ تَخَافُوا! فَهَا أَنَا أُبَشِّرُكُمْ بِفَرَحٍ عَظِيمٍ يَكُونُ لِجَمِيعِ الشَّعْبِ:‏ أَنَّهُ وُلِدَ لَكُمُ الْيَوْمَ مُخَلِّصٌ هُوَ الْمَسِيحُ الرَّبُّ.‏ وَهذِهِ لَكُمُ الْعَلاَمَةُ: تَجِدُونَ طِفْلاً مُقَمَّطًا مُضْجَعًا فِي مِذْوَدٍ”.‏وَظَهَرَ بَغْتَةً مَعَ الْمَلاَكِ جُمْهُورٌ مِنَ الْجُنْدِ السَّمَاوِيِّ مُسَبِّحِينَ اللهَ وَقَائِلِينَ:‏ “الْمَجْدُ للهِ فِي الأَعَالِي، وَعَلَى الأَرْضِ السَّلاَمُ، وَالرجاءُ الصالح لبَني البَشَر”. لوقا 2 :8-14.

نحن أيضاً مع الملائكة نرفع المجد لله من أجل محبته ورحماته بإرساله السلام على الأرض: نحن اليوم كذلك بحاجة لهذا السلام الإلهي أن يحل في الأرض جمعاء وخاصة في البلدان المحتاجة للسلام: لكي يكون فيها الأمل للحياة.

المسيحيين في الشرق عامةً وأبناء أمتنا الآشورية خاصة: يصلون كثيراً ويطلبون من رئيس السلام الإله الرحيــــم أن يرجعوا لبيوتهم وقراهــــــم ومدنهــــــم وأن يعيشوا بســـلام بدون خوف مع جيرانهم. يقول يسوع: “سَلاَمًا أَتْرُكُ لَكُمْ. سَلاَمِي أُعْطِيكُمْ.” يوحنا 14: 27. نحن نعلم الآن بأنه لدينا سلام ورجاء صالح من قبل سيدنا المسيح: نؤمن بيوم ميلاد المسيح الرب مخلص العالم: الجند السماوي شاهد الرعاة مع الملائكة يسبحون لله قائلين: المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام والرجاء الصالح لبني البشر.

السلام والرجاء (الأمل) هما عند المسيح: لا نبتعد عنه لكي لا نضيع. نكون مؤمنين ومطيعين وحافظين لوصاياه. اليوم نحن أيضاً نصلي ونقول: المجد لله في الأعالي لمحبته ورحماته ونعمته للجنس البشري: لإرساله إبنه من أجل خلاص بني البشر. جميعنا المسيحيين اليوم فرحين بهذا العيد المقدس لميلاد مخلصنا يسوع المسيح: نحتفل به جميعاً بمحبة مع بعضنا البعض كأعضاء بيت مسيحي واحد ونقول لجميعكم أبناء كنيستنا المقدسة وأمتنا الآشورية ولجميع إخواتنا وأخواتنا المسيحيين في العالم أجمع:

عيدُ ميلاد سيدُنا يسوع المسيح مباركٌ لجميعكم

فكما أضاء مجد الرب على الرعاة بميلاد مخلصنا يسوع المسيح: هكذا أيضاً يُنير قلوب وعقول جميع الأمم والشعوب، لكي يعيشوا مع بعضهم البعض على هذه الأرض بمحبة وسلام.

اليوم نحن المسيحيين بحاجة أن يكون لنا إيمان ومحبة وسلام واحترام لبعضنا البعض: يجب أن يكون أساس إيماننا المسيحي وإيمان أمتنا الآشورية قوياً ومتيناً، لأنه من قلة إيماننا ببعضنا البعض تتولد الصعوبات للوحدة في الحقول الكنيسة والقومية، لأنه عندما ينقص الإيمان، المحبة والإحترام والطاعة تقل أيضاً. فعليه يبدأ الإنقسام والكراهية والغضب واحترامنا بعضنا للبعض يقل، والنتيجة تكون الضعف والخسارة الكبيرة لجميعنا كنسياً وقومياً.

نصلي للرب ونطلب منه: أن يقربنا السلام الذي أرسله مع جنده السماوي في يوم ميلاد يسوع المسيح إبنه لبعضنا البعض نحن المسيحيين: لأن المسيح أسس كنيسة واحدة على الأرض، وهو رأسها ومدبرها وحافظها. اليوم وبالرغم من وجود أسماء متعددة للكنيسة، لكننا جميعنا مسيحيون. لا يحق لأي مسيحي أن ينتقص من أخيه المسيحي من أي كنيسة أخرى. فإذا كان أخيه المسيحي فرحاً فيجب أن يفرح معه، وإن كان حزيناً يحزن معه، لأن وصية سيدنا يسوع المسيح لنا هي: أن نحب بعضنا البعض كما يقول: “هذِهِ هِيَ وَصِيَّتِي أَنْ تُحِبُّوا بَعْضُكُمْ بَعْضًا كَمَا أَحْبَبْتُكُمْ.” يوحنا 15: 12.

إذا أحببنا واحترمنا بعضنا للبعض بروح متواضعة وبقلبٍ نقي، سنكون جميعنا فرحين بمحبة وسلام مع المسيح، أن نعمل معاً كأعضاء قطيع مسيحي واحد: وكأمة آشورية واحدة نحن أعضاء لشعب واحد بالدم واللغة والتاريخ والوطن نحن جميعنا أمةٌ واحدة. وحدة وتوفيق أمتنا، هي فرحة لنا جميعاً، وانقسام وخسارة أمتنا هو حزن وندم لجميعنا. لذلك على جميع المسيحيين، لأيَ كنيسةٍ ينتمون يجب أن يكونوا منتبهين وساهرين لكي يحافظوا على السلام والأمن والوحدة: أن يعملوا بايمان مع بعضهم البعض كشعبٌ آشوري واحد. وأن يبتعدوا عن الكراهية والغيرة والجدالات الهدامة التي تجلب خسائر وانقسامات كبيرة على وحدة ونجاحات أي أمة، وايضاً ستطال هذه الخسارة الكنيسة التي أسسها يسوع المسيح. المسيح لم يطلق لقب الكنيسة على الجدران والحجارة، بل على الجمع الذي آمن به: حيث قال يسوع لرسله: “فَاذْهَبُوا وَتَلْمِذُوا جَمِيعَ الأُمَمِ وَعَمِّدُوهُمْ بِاسْمِ الآب وَالابْنِ وَالرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ.‏ وَعَلِّمُوهُمْ أَنْ يَحْفَظُوا جَمِيعَ مَا أَوْصَيْتُكُمْ بِهِ.” متى 28: 16- 29. المعمودية هي أمنا الروحية والتي بواسطتها نكون إخوة وأخوات، أعضاء في بيت مسيحي واحد: لذلك يجب أن نحب ونساعد بعضنا للآخر. 

نطلب من جميع أبناء وبنات كنيستنا المقدسة أن يعينوا (يساعدوا) الرعاة والكهنة المحتاجين لعونهم: لأن على كل عضو في الكنيسة واجب (مهمة) تجاه الكنيسة. واجب أي عضو ليس فقط بدفع أعشاره، لكن الواجب الأول والأكثر أهمية لأي عضو في الكنيسة هو: إيمانه وطاعته وحفاظه على قوانين الكنيسة والحضور للكنيسة بأوقات الصلاة ورتب القداس الإلهي المقدس للإستماع لكلمة الله من قبل الرعاة والكهنة والشمامسة.

نريد من جميعكم أبناء وبنات كنيستنا المقدسة في كل رعية تكونون أن تشاركوا في صفوف التعليم المسيحي وأن تأخذوا معكم أبنائكم الصغار لمدرسة الرعية لكي يتعلموا الصلاة واللغة الآشورية وإرسلوا أبنائكم الشباب لكي يكونوا أعضاء في لجان الشباب للرعية، ويشاركوا في جوقات الكنيسة ليتعلموا الصلاة والتعليم المسيحي والقراءة والكتابة باللغة الآشورية، لأن هؤلاء الأبناء الصغار والشباب والشابات هم مستقبل كنيستنا المقدسة وأمتنا الآشورية.

الإيمان المسيحي يأتي من السماع والإصغاء والقراءة لكلمات الكتب المقدسة التي تُتلى وتُكرز من قبل الرعاة والكهنة والواعظين الصادقين في الكنيسة. 

نطلب من جميعكم أبناء وبنات كنيستنا المقدسة وأمتنا الآشورية في أي بلد تعيشون كرعايا لذلك البلد أن تحافظوا بأمانة على قوانين بلدكم ومطيعين لمسؤولي حكومتكم لكي تكونوا محبوبين ومقدرين من قبلهم لتكونوا فرحين وتعيشوا بسلام مع جيرانكم.

كمسيحيين أبناء وبنات كنيسة المشرق الآشورية يجب أن تكونوا غيورين للمحافظة على إيمانكم وعلى طقوس وأسرار وقوانين كنيستكم بدون أي تغيير، وفي كل بلد تعيشون فيه عاداتكم يجب أن تكون حسنة كمسيحيين مؤمنين: ولا تخافوا ولا تخجلوا من مسيحيتكم، وكأمة واحدة: يجب أن تفتخروا وتتشرفوا بأنكم آشوريين، يجب عليكم المحافظة على لغتكم الآشورية الأم، وثقافتكم، وتاريخكم، ووحدتكم، ومحبتكم تجاه بعضكم البعض تكون نقية وصادقة.

ختاماً نقول لكم مجدداً: عيد ميلاد سيدنا يسوع المسيح يكون مبارك عليكم جميعاً، والسنة الميلادية 2015 مباركة عليكم أيضاً. 

نصلي لكي تكون السنة الجديدة سنة أمن وسلام في كل أنحاء العالم: خاصةً في بُلدان الشرق الأوسط، وكذلك نصلي للتقرب والتفاهم والسلام والوحدة بين جميع المسيحيين، والسلامة والموفقية لكل أبناء كنيسة يسوع المسيح وأمتنا الآشورية.

نعمة ورحمات سيدنا يسوع المسيح تكون معكم جميعاً إلى أبد الآبدين







+ خننيا دنخا الرابع

بالنعمة: جاثاليق وبطريرك

كنيسة المشرق الآشورية







كُتب في القلاية البطريركية

في مورتون گروف / إلينوي

عيد ميلاد سيدنا المسيح 2014


 























​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2014)

موتوا دانمارك والعوائل المهجرة في نادي سنحاريب الرياضي ودهوك يهنئون السورايه في الدانمارك بأعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية 2014 - 2015








أن جسراً من الصداقة، المحبة، العطاء والاخوة كان قد أمتد بيننا نحن السورايه المهجرين من ديارهم، من الموصل وسهل نينوى والمقيمين حالياً في نادي سنحاريب الرياضي وكنائس واماكن مختلفة في دهوك، والسوراية في الدانمارك.

لقد شعرنا بدفء وحرارة أناملكم ومشاعركم وروحكم في ما أرسلتموه لنا من هداية بمناسبة عيد الميلاد.

نتمنى ان يبقى التواصل معنا، وأن لاتنسونا، فمحنتنا ما زالت قائمة ولم تنتهي. أننا أمانة بين أيديكم، تذكرونا في الحلو والمر. ونرجو ان لانكون أثقلنا عليكم.

كل ما تجودون به من عطايا وتقدمات، هي كالبلسم الشافي لجراح روحنا وقلوبنا المثخنة من فقداننا لبيوتنا وكافة مستلزمات العيش لكريم والحياة المدنية. فبتنا نعيش حياة مشاعية، ازيلت فيها كل الخصوصيات والحدود التي هي حق لكل عائلة. فنحن 30 عائلة نعيش في قاعة مفتوحة في نادي سنحاريب الرياضي لايوجد حتى ولا ستائر تفصلنا عن بعضنا البعض، و 5 عوائل تعيش في قاعة اخرى اقل جودة من قاعتنا، وبعض العوائل تعيش سوية في الغرف الوحيدة في نادي سنحاريب. كل عائلة منا أتخذت رقعة من ارضية القاعة مسكن لها ولاغراضها التي تجود بها المنظمات الانسانية التي توزعها علينا بين الحين والاخر، ومن ما تجود به لجنة تنسيق كنائسنا في دهوك.

أبناءنا وبناتنا مازالو بدون مدارس، ويقضون اليوم بلا شئ، ويقتلهم الملل، ويتسائلون كل يوم متى نعود الى ديارنا.

هذا ليس هو وضعنا فقط، وانما حال كافة العوائل الاخرى المهجرة، ان كانت في حضانة دامئيل، ام المركز الثقافي الكلداني، ام الاشوري، ام في كنيسة مار نرسي، ام في القاعات القرى الاخرى التابعة لدهوك وضواحيها وقراها

لقد وفقنا في أقامة سوق كوبون نينوى، ونحن بحاجة الى دعمكم المستمر لنا حتى العودة.

ونطمح ان تدعموا مشروعنا القادم في أنشاء غرفة تعليمية أرشادية ترفيهية كمدرسة ونادي لاطفالنا وشبابنا ليقضوا الوقت فيه.

وللمزيد من المعلومات عن مشروعنا القادم نرجو زيارة موقعنا على الفيس بوك: موتوا دانمارك

Facebook: Motowa Denmark

نتمنى لاخوتنا المهجرين مثلنا اينما يقيموا في الهياكل والخيم والمولات الغير منتهية، وللجميع أعياداً ميلادية مجيدة، وكل عام وانتم بخير.

موتوا دانمارك والعاملين من المهجرين في سوق كوبون نينوى

والعوائل المهجرة في دهوك

25 12 2014


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2014)

البطريرك لويس ساكو: رسالة المسيح مشروع لإشاعة المجد والسلام واوضاع المسيحيين ماتزال حرجة

جانب من الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد في كنيسة مار يوسف بمنطقة المنصور غربي بغداد تصوير ( محمود رؤوف)










أكد بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو، اليوم الخميس، أن ولادة المسيح ينعش فيهم الأمل لعودة اللاجئين الى مناطقهم وإصلاح ما تهدم، فيما أكد  أوضاع المسيحيين ماتزال حرجة ولا يبدو أن هناك حلولاً سريعة لمأساتهم.

وقال ساكو في رسالة موعظة موجهة للمسحيين في العراق والعالم اليوم في حديث الى (المدى برس)، إن "ميلاد المسيح يُنعش فينا الأمل والرجاء في العودة وبناء ما تهدّم وإصلاح ما تشوَّه وجمعِ مَن تفرّق وعودة من تهجّر"، متسائلاً ، "ألم يولد المسيح نفسه خارج بلدته وبيته؟ ألم يضطهد فهاجر الى مصر ثم عاد".

وأضاف ساكو،  أن "مجيء المسيح هو مجيء الله نحونا للقائنا وتشجيعنا لتجسيد محبته لجميع البشر في حياتنا بحيث يغدو ميلاده لنا شخصاً وجماعياً، ميلاداً ثانيَاً، ميلاداً من فوق، من الله"، مؤكداً أن "الميلاد هو بداية مشروع لما ستكون رسالة هذا الطفل المخلص، وما سيتجلى من مجد لله وسلام للبشر فالمجد لله في العلى وعلى الأرض السلام".

واشار ساكو الى، أن "علامة مجد الله هي في هذا الطفل، أما السلام فينبغي ان يتطابق مع من هو في السماء، والمجد والسلام ليسا مجرد تمني، بل عنوان مشروع حقيقيّ ومشوار طويل نبدأ بتحقيقه في داخلنا وبالتالي في حوالينا".

وتابع ساكو، "نطفئ ظلام الفرقة والانقسام والاقتتال ونشيع نور السلام والمحبة والأُخُوَّة والحريَّة والكرامَة والحضارة"، مبيناً انه "عندما نجعل من رسالة الميلاد موضع تفكيرنا وثقافتنا وبرنامج عملنا، نعيش بسلام مع بعضنا وبأمان".

وشدد ساكو على، أن "أوضاعنا لا تزال مأساوية وحرجة، ولا يبدو لأخوتنا المهجرين من المسيحيين والمسلمين والأيزيديين والشبك حلٌّ سريعٌ في الأفق"، مبيناً انهم "ممتنون جداً لجهودِ الصداقة والتقارب والتضامن العديدة من الداخل والخارج، فهم بحاجة الى قلوب وأبواب مفتوحة تدعمهم في محنتهم".

وأوضح  ساكو، اننا "نشتاق العودة الى بيوتنا وبلداتنا ونتمنى تحريرها عاجلاً وتوفيرَ الحماية لها أرضنا تاريخنا وهويتنا، وهي لنا أرض ميعاد".

وكان ساكو أكد في الـ(20 كانون الأول 2014)، أن اللاجئين المسيحيين في العراق "مازالوا يعيشون وضعاً مأساوياً ولاتوجد أي حلول سريعة لهم، وفيما أشار الى انهم بحاجة وخصوصاً في عيد الميلاد والسنة الجديدة الى "علامات تطمئنهم" بأنهم ليسوا متروكين ومنسيين، دعا جميع المسيحيين للصلاة والحفاظ على الوئام والشجاعة والأمل والثقة بأبيهم الله.

يشار الى أن أحداث العاشر من حزيران، أجبرت قرابة 150 ألف عائلة الى النزوح وترك بيوتها وممتلكاتها والتوجه الى مدن كردستان خاصة دهوك وأربيل ومنهم من توجه الى كركوك والسليمانية والعاصمة بغداد، فيما يشهد العراق يومياً نزوح العشرات من المسيحيين للنزوح خارج وطنهم.

ويحتفل المسيحيون بأعياد الميلاد ابتداء من الـ25 كانون الأول، وتستمر الاحتفالات حتى الأول من السنة الجديدة.


----------



## soul & life (26 ديسمبر 2014)

الله معكم


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2014)

بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد المجيدة المطرانية الاشورية في لبنان تحتضن حفلاً للأطفال







عيد الميلاد المجيد وعيد رأس السنة الميلادية مناسبات مهمة في حياتنا وان كبرنا يبقى عندنا شوق وحنين لمغارة وشجرة الميلاد.
الأنوار تتلألأ في البيوت وعلى الشرفات والطرقات، كل هذه الامور تمهد لمناسبة اعياد الميلاد حيث يجتمع الاهل والاحبة معاً لنفرح بعيد الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية.
تزامنا مع اعياد الميلاد المجيدة وبرعاية الخور اسقف يترون كوليانة وكيل رئيس الطائفة الآشورية في لبنان وباشراف الأب سرجون زومايا وبحضور الأب يوحنا يوسف خادم رعية بيت خنانيا.

اقامت شبيبة رعية بيت خنانيا وبالتنسيق مع شبيبة رعية مار جورجيوس احتفالية بمناسبة عيد ميلاد رب المجد يسوع المسيح وبمشاركة مجموعة من الاطفال مع اولياء امورهم.

تخلل الحفل فقرات منوعة من مسابقات واغاني والعاب مع توزيع الهدايا، ويعتبر هذا الحفل من النشاطات االترفيهية وقد ادخل الفرحة في قلوب الاطفال وعوائلهم وخصوصا المهجرين من بلدانهم.

نشكر الرب في كل حين لانه بالرغم من كل الظروف يعطي لنا النعمة كي نستطيع أن ننشر الفرح والمحبة في قلوب اطفالنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2014)

soul & life قال:


> الله معكم




نطلب من الرب في هذه الايام المباركة ان ينعم على الجميع بالخير والمحبة والسلام


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2014)

احتفالية لأطفال كنيسة الراعي الصالح الكلدانية بتورونتو













أقامت كنيسة الراعي الصالح الكلدانية بمدينة تورونتو الكندية احتفالية لأطفال الكنيسة بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد المجيدة وقدوم السنة الجديدة ، وجرت الاحتفالية في القاعة السفلى للكنيسة وحضرها المونسنيور داود بفرو المدبر الرسولي لأبرشية مار أدي الكلدانية بكندا ، وعدد من الأطفال زاد عددهم على (300) طفلا استمتعوا بألعاب والنشاطات التي قدمها لهم معلموا التعليم المسيحي ومجموعة من شباب الكنيسة ، كما شارك ( بابا نؤيل) في توزيع هدايا الميلاد على الأطفال .


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2014)

قداس الهي بمناسبة عيد الميلاد لرعية كنيسة مار كيوركيس التابعة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية بدمشق






بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس

ها ان العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً ويدعى اسمه (عمانوئيل)...

من ضمن نشاطات رعية مار كيوركيس التابعة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية بدمشق... اقام الاب توما ككا كاهن الرعية قداسا الهيا وذلك بمناسبة عيد ميلاد ربنا يسوع المسيح له المجد، وذلك يوم الخميس المصادف 25/12/2014،،، بدأ القداس في الساعة السابعة صباحا.

وقبل قراءة طقس المغفرة (طخسا دخوسايا) قرأ الاب توما رسالة تهنئة قداسة ابينا البطريرك مار دنخا الرابع بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العالم لعيد الميلاد وراس السنة الميلادية الجديدة 2015 ... والقى الاب توما شرحا مبسطا عن معاني العيد في المسيحية.

قدم مرتلي جوقة كنيستنا ترانيم جميلة الخاصة بعيد الميلاد المجيد، والتي لها معاني لاهوتية وروحية في طقس كنيسة المشرق العريقة واذ تخلق اجواءً روحية في قداديس كنيستنا... عاون الاب توما الشماس شمشون ورده، وشارك القداس جمع من المؤمنين المباركون.

نسأل من طفل المغارة الامن والسلام والمحبة في العالم اجمع وخاصة في سورية والعراق... امين

اعلان


سوف تنظم ادارة مدرسة الرها التابعة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية بدمشق يوم الاثنين المصادف 29/12/2014. محاضرة لمعلمي وطلاب المدرسة ومؤمنين الرعية بعنوان (ماهو مفهوم الشعور بالذنب؟ وكيف يتم علاجه؟)، يلقيها الاب توما ككا.




        القسم الاعلامي

  لرعية مار كيوركيس التابعة

لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية بدمشق


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2014)

صدور العدد 15 من جريدة سورايا


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2014)

رسالة عيد الميلاد لغبطة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان








الرقم: 78/أس/2014

التاريخ: 23/12/2014

بيان إعلامي

صدر عن أمانة سرّ بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكية البيان الإعلامي التالي:



توجّه صاحب الغبطة مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي الكلّي الطوبى، بالرسالة السنوية لمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيدة، بعنوان "المجد لله في الأعالي وعلى الأرض السلام والرجاء الصالح لبني البشر"، جدّد فيها التأكيد على أنّ ميلاد الرب يسوع هو بشرى الفرح، وبداية الخلاص بالمسيح الممجَّد، وأساس السلام الشامل المبني على روح التضامن والعدالة، وهو يبعث الرجاء بين الناس حتّى في خضمّ المحن والإخفاقات.

وتناول غبطته الأوضاع المأساوية في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، فقال: ".. وعلى الأرض السلام..!، ومَن منّا لا يتساءل أين ذاك السلام الذي حمله المسيح الرب، كم يحتاج عالمنا اليوم إلى روح السلام لتحلّ على أوطاننا، وقادتنا وحكّامنا، فيفيض السلام في بلادنا، فأين هو السلام العادل والشامل الذي أراده الله لكلّ الناس؟ عندما نرى الصراعات الأهلية تتكرّر وتزداد همجيةً في بلدانٍ عديدةٍ من منطقتنا، وعندما تطالعنا الأخبار عن قمع الحرّيات واضطهاد الضعفاء وتهجير الأبرياء، وعن مسلسلات العنف والقتل ودوس الكرامات..!

وتابع غبطته: "ألا يحقّ لنا التساؤل أين بقيت كرامة الإنسان في عددٍ كبيرٍ من بلدان شرقنا المتوسّط؟ وإلى متى يبقى العالم صامتاً إزاء الجرائم التي تُرتكَب باسم الدين، إذ يقع الملايين من المواطنين المسالمين ضحايا التكفير والتعصّب والجهل والكراهية!". 

واستعرض غبطته معاناة شعوب الشرق "من لبنان إلى العراق، مروراً بسوريا وفلسطين، شعوبنا تعاني من الحروب والإضطهاد والقتل والتشريد". وأردف قائلاً: "تدمع عيوننا وتتفطّر قلوبنا عندما نعاين، رغم أنّنا في الألفية الثالثة، تلك المجموعات الإرهابية التكفيرية تعيث الفساد من حولها وتفتك بالبشر والحجر، وتعود بنا إلى عصر الظلمات، وتحكم بقتل الناس وذبحهم لمجرّد أنّهم لا يقرّون بما تؤمن به. هذه الجماعات غريبةٌ عن تاريخ منطقتنا حيث عاش المسيحيون والمسلمون منذ مئات السنين جنباً إلى جنبٍ في القرى والمدن والبلدان، رغم تخلّف الأنظمة في غالبيتها القصوى عن اللحاق بركب التمدُّن ونشر مساواة المواطنة الكاملة بين الجميع على اختلاف إنتماءاتهم الدينية والعرقية والمذهبية".



وتطرّق غبطته إلى الوضع العام في "وطننا الحبيب لبنان، حيث الأزمات السياسية والأمنية والإجتماعية والإقتصادية تعصف به من كلّ حدبٍ وصوبٍ وتكاد تنسي الشعب أنّنا في زمن العيد. فلا رئيس للجمهورية قد انتُخِب، ولا جنودنا الأبطال قد حُرِّروا، والخاطفون يهدّدون أهلهم يومياً بذبحهم. كما أنّ فضيحة الفساد الغذائي، إن لم يتداركها المسؤولون قد تنذر بالوبال على صحّة المواطن وسمعة لبنان السياحية. وكأنّ لبنان، هذا الوطن الكبير في صغر مساحته والمميَّز بين بلدان المنطقة بالإنفتاح والتعدُّدية والمساواة والحرّية، لم تكفِهِ الأزمات الإقتصادية المتتابعة، والتي زادها تعقيداً وجود ملايين النازحين، فجاء مَن يهزّ كيانه وميثاقه بالتهديدات المذهبية المكفّرة، وبالإعتداءات الإجرامية من قتلٍ وخطفٍ لقواه الأمنية وتفجيراتٍ في ساحاته وشوارعه".

وتوجّه بالصلاة إلى الله "كي تجلب السنة الجديدة تجديداً للسلطة الدستورية، فيُصار إلى انتخاب رئيسٍ جديدٍ للجمهورية، ويُقَرُّ قانونٌ جديدٌ للإنتخابات النيابية لا يهمّش أيّ مكوّنٍ من مكوّنات الوطن، وتحصل الإنتخابات وهي من التجلّيات الأساسية للديمقراطية، بحيث تساهم في الحفاظ على المصلحة الوطنية العليا، وعلى الإستقرار الإجتماعي والتآخي الوطني".



وحول ما يجري في العراق، قال غبطته: "إنّنا ننظر إلى مكوّنات الشعب العراقي الممزّق، ونبكي مع الباكين من أعضاء كنيستنا المتألّمة في أرض الرافدين. عشرات الآلاف من المشرَّدين والمهجَّرين داخل وطنهم، وأمثالهم من النازحين طلباً للجوء في البلدان المجاورة، فكيف لا تدمى قلوبنا وأجراس كنائسنا في الموصل وقرى وبلدات سهل نينوى، وللمرّة الأولى منذ فجر المسيحية، لا تقرع فرحاً بولادة المخلّص، إذ أُرغم المطران والعشرات من الإكليروس والراهبات والرهبان مع الآلاف المؤلّفة من المؤمنين على النزوح إلى العراء بسبب ظلم الإرهابيين التكفيريين من غريبٍ وقريب!". 

ودعا غبطته "المسؤولين من ذوي الإرادات الصالحة محلّياً وإقليمياً وعالمياً، للعمل الجادّ والدؤوب بغية تحرير هذه المناطق المغتصَبة، ليعود المسيحيون الذين لا ذنبَ لهم، إلى قراهم وبلداتهم وكنائسهم. ومع أنّنا ندرك أوضاع أهلنا المأساوية، نقول لهم: لا تخافوا، فإنّ الفجر قريبٌ، والخلاص آتٍ، ولا بدّ لإله الخير أن يقهر إبليس وجنوده، فتعودوا إلى أرض الآباء والأجداد. إنّها أرضكم، أرضٌ مقدَّسةٌ تستأهل أن تعودوا إليها، رغم هول الخيانات التي حلّت بكم وفداحة الآلام والمآسي التي ألمّت بكم ظلماً، لتعيشوا فيها الشهادة لإنجيل المحبّة والسلام".



وعن الأحداث الدائرة في سوريا، توجّه غبطته إلى الشعب السوري المتألّم، مشاركاً إيّاه "من أعماق القلب لما أصابه ويصيبه من نزاعاتٍ وخضّات عنفٍ وحربٍ مدمّرةٍ منذ أربع سنوات. صراعاتٌ بين الأشقّاء غذّاها الحاقدون، فلم تُبقِ ولم تذر، دماراً للحجر وتنكيلاً بالبشر. والعالم بعضه محرِّضٌ متآمرٌ، وبعضه متفرِّجٌ جبان، حتّى لم تعد سوريا ذاك الوطن الذي عهدناه، ألم يحن الوقت كي يتحرّك المجتمع الدولي ويقوم بمبادراتٍ إيجابيةٍ تنهي مأساة هذا الشعب!"

وصلّى غبطته في زمن الميلاد مع الشعب السوري متضرّعاً "إلى طفل بيتَ لحمَ الإلهي، أن يشفق على الملايين من الابرياء، من مقيمين ونازحين، كي يعودوا إلى ضمائرهم ويتواكبوا مع ذوي النوايا الحسنة والإرادات الصالحة في مسيرة المصالحة والحوار والتآخي رحمةً ببلدهم وبحضارته الإنسانية العريقة".

وناشد غبطته "الضمير العالمي ببذل الجهود لإطلاق سراح جميع المخطوفين، وبخاصة المطرانين يوحنّا ابراهيم وبولس اليازجي، والكهنة".

وتقدّم غبطته بالتهاني بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد وحلول العام الجديد إلى أبناء الكنيسة السريانية في الأراضي المقدّسة والأردن ومصر وتركيا وفي بلاد الإنتشار، أوروبا وأميركا وأستراليا، متمنّياً للعالم بأسره وبخاصة للشرق المعذَّب، سلاماً وأماناً نابعاً من الطفل الإلهي أمير السلام.



وفيما يلي المعايدة الميلادية لغبطته بالسريانية:


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2014)

أنور هداية يلتقي بالعوائل المهجرة في مجمع ( مار عودا ) ومدرسة ( 11 أيلول)










ضمن جولته المستمرة لزيارة أبناء شعبنا المهجرين قسراً وتأكيداً على دوره الرقابي في متابعة أمورهم في المجمعات السكنية والمدارس والقاعات ، زار السيد أنور هداية مجمع ( مار عودا) والذي تسكنه ( 13 عائلة ) اتخذت من الخيم ملاذاً لها لعدم توفر الإمكانيات المادية لديهم ، وقد تجول السيد هداية بين الخيم وتحدث إلى العوائل واستمع الى معاناتها اليومية ووعدهم بالمطالبة بحقوقهم المشروعة طالما استمر تهميشهم من قبل اللجان المعنية .

ثم زار السيد هداية مدرسة ( 11 أيلول ) في عنكاوا والتي يسكنها ما يقارب ( 40 عائلة ) والتقى فيها بالمسؤول الإداري عن العوائل وجرى الحديث حول أهم المشاكل التي يعانون منها سواء الخدمية منها أو المعاشية ومدى وصول المساعدات إليهم من قبل اللجان المختصة ، وقد أكد مسؤول المدرسة إن هناك تقصير من قبل تلك اللجان في متابعة أمورهم اليومية نظراً للنقص الحاصل في كمية المساعدات التي تصل إليهم .

وقد أكد السيد هداية إن هناك حقوق للنازحين لابد من المطالبة بها ، فضلاً عن متابعة عمل اللجنة العليا لإغاثة النازحين ، ولجنة إغاثة النازحين المسيحيين في عملها كونها أظهرت عدم إمكانيتها في تحقيق المطلوب منها خلال الفترة الماضية ، كما أكد السيد هداية سعيه المتواصل لمتابعة أحوالهم وتوفير احتياجاتهم بحسب الإمكانيات المتوفرة للعمل على التخفيف من معاناتهم اليومية والتي أرهقت الكثير منهم في كل الجوانب الحياتية ،




































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2014)

مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يزور منظمة كابني والمجلس الشعبي ويتفقد العوائل النازحة في دهوك







بتاريخ 17 / 12 / 2014 قام وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي برئاسة السيد روني شمعون شعانا النائب الاول والسيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني والسيد يحيى شابا ابراهيم والسيد صباح يوسف يعقوب اعضاء الهيئة الادارية للمجلس بزيارة منظمة كابني الانسانية والمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري كما قام الوفد بزيارة تفقدية ال ابناء شعبنا النازحين في قرى ونواحي واقضية محافظة دهوك

واليكم التقرير الكامل للزيارة



مجلس عشائر السريان برطلي يتفقد النازحين  في نواحي وقرى محافظة دهوك

  بعد الاتكال على الله وعنايته انطلق من اربيل / عينكاوة صباح يوم الاربعاء المصادف 17 /12 /2014 وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان برطلي برئاسة السيد روني شمعون شعانا النائب الأول /رئيس المجلس وضم كل من بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني .صباح يوسف يعقوب .ويحيى شابا إبراهيم عضوا الهيئة الإدارية متوجها   إلى محافظة دهوك وقام بزيارة منظمة كابني الإنسانية 

والتي كان للمجلس تعاون وثيق معها قبل النزوح واستقبل الوفد من قبل رئيس المنظمة الأب الفاضل عمانوئيل يوخنا وتم خلال الزيارة  التباحث  في إيجاد أفضل الصيغ لإيصال المساعدات الإنسانية إلى أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الأشوري والنازحين منهم ضمن قاطع عمل المنظمة ووفق آلياتها وأبدى استعداده للاستمراربالتعاون مع المجلس وتوجهاته لخدمة أبناء شعبنا ومن معهم أينما وجدوا وبقدر المستطاع. وأكد على تنسيق المجلس مع الجهات ذات العلاقة لإيصال المواد المجهزة وتوزيعها بشكل عادل للجميع وبعد انتهاء الزيارة ودع الوفد بمثل ما استقبل به من حفاوة وتقدير  واليكم جانب من صور الزيارة

وفي صباح نفس اليوم  17 /12 / 2014توجه الوفد بزيارة  إلى مقر المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري ولدى وصول  الوفد إلى مقر المجلس استقبل بحفاوة  وتكريم من قبل السيد ملك شمس الدين كوركيس زيا / رئيس المجلس  وتم أثناء الزيارة تبادل الاحاديث الودية والقضايا الراهنة التي تعصف بأبناء شعبنا وأهمها النزوح  وإشكالاته  وإفرازاته السلبية وكيفية العمل والتنسيق  من قبل المجلس الشعبي مع الجهات ذات العلاقة في حكومة المركز والإقليم لتحرير محافظة نينوى واقضينها ونواحيها وقراها

 والإسراع في اعادت النازحين إلى أماكنهم  .وقدم السيد رئيس المجلس للوفد الزائر رؤية المجلس الشعبي على طبيعة  الأحداث الجارية وكيفية تجاوزها  واتفق الطرفان على العمل سوية بجد ونشاط  في خدمة أبناء شعبنا وتقديم أفضل السبل والإمكانيات المتاحة في الوقت الحاضر لغرض معاونته لتجاوز محنته  النفسية والإنسانية وبعد انتهاء الزيارة ودع الوفد بمثل ما استقبل من قبل رئيس المجلس واليكم جانب من الصور

وفي تمام الساعة الثانية والنصف من ظهر نفس اليوم توجه الوفد إلى قرية ( هوريسيك )لزيارة العوائل النازحة هناك والعمل على إيصال الأمانات إلى أصحابها وشاركهم  في وجبة الغداء وتم الإجابة على كافة تساؤلاتهم وتسجيلها ونقل معاناتهم إلى المعنيين في المعالجة يتقدمهم نيافة الحبر الجليل  مار طيماثاوس موسى الشماني /راعي ابرشية دير مار متى ,الرئيس الفخري للمجلس الذي كان له الدور الكبير  بسعة صدره في معالجة ما طرح عليه من مشاكل ومعوقات أبناء شعبنا من النازحين المثبتة من قبل المجلس  في زيارته الأولى للقاطع التي طرحت امامهه في  الدير واليكم جانب من الصور

 وبعد الانتهاء من الزيارة توجه الوفد إلى قرية (ديربون )لتفقد أحوال العوائل النازحة هناك وتعذر علينا اللقاء بالأب الكاهن والمختار سخريا (أبو ياسر )كونهم  كانوا خارج القرية وتم التوجه إلى قاعة الكنيسة للقاء العوائل المتواجدة هناك منهم السيد جلال صاموئيل  (أبو كرم )من برطلة والأخ هاني خالد ياقو من قرية باطنا يا وتم الاطمئنان على أحوالهم وغادر الوفد متجها إلى قرية (فيشخا بور )الحدودية والتي كانت خط مواجهة مع داعش في الايام الأولى لدخول داعش الإرهابي إلى قاطع زاخو وتم اللقاء مع نخبة من أبناء القرية  الساكنين الأصليين يتقدمهم الأخ الفاضل ( خالد ياقو) مختار القرية وأعضاء هيئة شؤون المسيحيين الأخ حكمت يوسف وآخرين  وتعذر علينا اللقاء مع الأب الفاضل صبري داود  راعي الكنيسة لتواجده في زاخو وقدم  لنا مختار القرية في داره وبحضور أعضاء هيئة شؤون المسيحيين في جلسة مشتركة صورة واضحة عن النازحين وأحوالهم وعددهم أكثر من95 عائلة من برطلة وباطنا يا وتللسقف وبعشيقة وبحزانى ومن الإخوة الايزيديين وقام الوفد  يرافقهم السيد حكمت يوسف بزيارات ميدانية للعوائل في دورهم منهم وديع كلي داود من باطنا يا والسيد جلال كبريئيل بهنام من بحزانى والأستاذ المربي الفاضل مفيد خورشيد حسين من بعشيقة معاون مدرسة وعائلة السيد شمعون الياس داود (حنونا )من برطلي قدموا لنا  صورة ممتازة لمدى الدعم والاهتمام والرعاية بهم من قبل الكنيسة الأب صبري ومختار القرية والهيئة الخيرية لشؤون المسيحيين  وبعدها ختمت الزيارة بزيارة  دار السيد حكمت يوسف الذي رافق الوفد مشكورا . واليكم جانب من الصور

اليوم الثاني 18/ 12 /2014

في اليوم الثاني من الزيارة وفي تمام الساعة التاسعة والنصف صباحا  توجهة الوفد إلى قرية (جديدك)وتم اللقاء بأبناء شعبنا في دورهم منهم السيدين خالد داؤد خضر والمربي الفاضل حنا زورا موسى /مدرس متقاعد من أهالي قره قوش بغد يدا ,وتعذر علينا اللقاء مع المربي الفاضل صباح بهنام شابا ال دكة   لنزوله إلى دهوك لغرض الفحوصات متمنين له الشفاء العاجل, أيضا تعذر علينا اللقاء مع راعي الكنيسة الأب شمعون  والأخ عمانوئيل زيا صليوة /مختار القرية كونهم خارج المنطقة واليكم جانب من الصور

بعدها غادر الوفد جديدك متوجها إلى قرية (كأني ماسي )والتي يطلق عليها تسمية (ديري شكي) والتي كان يسكن فيها المربي الفاضل بشير بهنام شاباال دكة  وأبنائه وتم الاتصال  بالأخ واثق بشير أبو متي أكد بأنهم حاليا في دهوك لغرض اجراءالفحوصات  للأستاذ بشير متمنين له الصحة الدائمة وتعذر علينا ايضا اللقاء معهم وكذلك مع المختار يلدا والأب كاهن القرية   ,وعلى هامش الزيارة قمنا بزيارة إلى دور كل من السيد جمال سعيد نوري (أبو خالد ) من أهالي ميركي والسيد أثير كمال أوراها من قرية تللسقف وأكدوا للوفد الزائر على الرعاية والعناية التي تقدم لهم من قبل الكنيسة ومختار القرية واليكم جانب من الصور 

وبعدها مر الوفد بطريقه إلى قرى(دهي ,غليبش ,شرتي ,داؤدية ,مانكيش)

 حيث كانت المحطة الأخيرة للزيارة وتم التوجه إلى دار السيد رياض سعيد توفيق عضو الهيئة الإدارية  لإيصال رواتب ومستحقات بعض الموظفين والمعلمين المتواجدين هناك ومكث الوفد هناك زهاء الساعة غادر بعدها متوجها إلى اربيل واليكم جانب من الصور:


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2014)

الجمعية الآشورية الخيرية توزع هدايا اعياد الميلاد على الاطفال المهجرين في عنكاوا









   بمناسبة حلول اعياد الميلاد المجيد ورأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة 2015 وبدعم من الجمعية الاشورية الخيرية / امريكا ومجلس اغاثة مسيحيي العراق، قامت الجمعية الآشورية الخيرية / العراق وبالتنسيق مع اتحاد النساء الآشوري ،يوم الاربعاء 24 كانون الاول 2014 بتوزيع هدايا اعياد الميلاد على اطفال العوائل المهجرة من ابناء شعبنا من سهل نينوى والموصل والمتواجدين في مول عنكاوا.

وشمل التوزيع مايقارب 250 طفلا من اعمار 1 سنة لغاية 6 سنوات وحضر التوزيع كل من الاب عمانوئيل عادل المسؤول عن مركز الايواء والسيد عماد دديزا والسيدة رومي يوسف اعضاء الجمعية ، وكل من وردية تمرز وزهيرة كسبر وسوزان يوخنا عضوات فرع اربيل لاتحاد النساء الآشوري .

في البداية القى الاب عمانوئيل كلمة هنأ الاطفال بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد المجيد وشكر اعضاء الجمعية على هذه المبادرة الجميلة التي ادخلت الفرحة في قلوب الاطفال ، بعدها هنأت السيدة رومي الحضور من الاهالي و الاطفال بمناسبة العيد متمنية من الله ان يعود عليهم بالصحة والسلام والعودة لديارهم سالمين وان يكون العام الجديد عام الامن والسلام للجميع.



أربيل / سوزان يوخنا



















































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2014)

مسرحية لفرقة مسرح الطفل الكرمليسية





 



عرضت يوم الأحد 21 كانون الأول فرقة مسرح الطفل الكرمليسية مسرحية الحلم تأليف طلال حسن وإخراج قصي مصلوب
المسرحية تتحدث عن حلم سنجاب صغير يرغب بتغير الغابة بحيث تسود الألفة والمحبة بين حيوانات الغابة
هذا وقدمت المسرحية برعاية منظمة صولت الهولندية حيث تم توزيع الهداية علي 120 طفل
فرقة مسرح الطفل الكرمليسية أنشط فرقة من فرق شعبنا فقد عرضت عشرات العروض ومنها عرض في وزارة الثقافة العراقية بغداد 2012 في مهرجان دار ثقافة الاطفال ومهرجان الطفل العراقي في كربلاء آذار المنصرم مع 12 فرقة تمثل محافظات العراق
جدير ذكره أن الفرقة ليست مدعومة من أي مؤسسة ثقافية وهي تواصل عروضها بعد النزوح حيث قدمت اوبريت العرس الكرمليسي قديما ومهرجان الأغنية التراثية الكرمليسية






























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2014)

حفل توقيع كتاب (العمق التاريخي للمسيحية في مدينة الموصل) لمؤلفه سامر سعيد*

استضاف اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان يوم الاثنين المصادف 22/12/2014، في المركز الاكاديمي الاجتماعي في عنكاوا، الصحفي والكاتب سامر الياس سعيد، في حفل لتوقيع مؤلفه الجديد المعنون (العمق التاريخي للمسيحية في مدينة الموصل) الصادر عن  ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية  في بغداد، حيث يوجز الكتاب بـ(100) صفحة من القطع المتوسط ابرز الملامح التي شهدتها المسيحية في مدينة الموصل حيث يستهل المؤلف  كتابه بالاشارة الى ما تمثله مدينة الموصل من حضور تاريخي  ودورها الحيوي والرئيسي من خلال موقعها وما انعكس ذلك على  حركة التجارة  وازدهار الصناعة، ويتوسع الكتاب عبر مقالات كتبت باسلوب صحفي سلس و مشوق في ابرز الملامح الاولى لانتشار المسيحية في العراق  ومن ثم يسلط الضوء على  الحضور المسيحي  في العهد العباسي  والاضطهادات الاولى  للمسيحيين  في العراق، كما يشير الى اقدم الحواضر الدينية للمسيحيين  في المدينة وما انعكس من خلالها  على ازدهار الوجود المسيحي  وانتعاش الحواضر الديارات المسيحية، ودور مسيحيو الموصل وريادتهم الفكرية والمهنية عبر ذكر ابرز الاسماء التي قدمت بصماتها في المجتمع العراقي ومن خلال مجالات متنوعة. وبعد تقديم السيرة الذاتية للموْلف من قبل  مدير الجلسة جبرائيل ماموكا، تم عرض الكتاب و تسليط الضوء على محتويات وفصول الكتاب من قبل مؤلفه، موضحا تأليفه للكتاب جاء كرد فعل للتهجير القسري التي تعرض له للمسيحيين ومنهم مؤلف الكتاب من مدينتهم التاريخية موصل واخلائها منهم. وشهد اللقاء الكثير من المداخلات الهامة اغنت الموضوع واثرته، بعدها قام المؤلف باهداء مؤلفه الى الحضور..حيث تم جمع ريع  الكتاب على شكل تبرعات نقدية لدعم المهجرين من ابناء شعبنا المسيحي. وتقديرا لجهوده قدّم اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان هدية تقديرية للمؤلف  قدمها له المؤرخ بهنام سليم حبابة، وعلى هامش الحفل قدم روند بولص رئيس اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان هدايا تقديرية وشارة الاتحاد الى عدد من التشكيلين السريان وهم (ثابت ميخائيل، فهد ججي، وسيم يوسف وهاني كامل) تثمينا لجهودهم في اقامة معرض للبوستر يجسد معاناة المهجرين وبما فيهم المسيحيين.   

____________________________________________________

*سامر الياس سعيد

مواليد الموصل 1974دبلوم ميكانيك صحفي وكاتب

معلم لغة سريانية في مدارس ام المعونة –شمعون الصفا-مارتوما –التهذيب –الغسانيةبمدينة الموصل

عضو نقابة الصحفيين العراقيين المركز العام

مراسل موقع عنكاوا كوم

وجريدة الزمان الطبعة الدولية

رئيس تحرير مجلة موصل سبورت

كتب في العديد من المجلات والصحف العراقية

كتاب العمق التاريخي للمسيحية يعتبر المطبوع الثالث للكاتب اضافة  الى كتابين  اولهما صدر بمناسبة استشهاد الاب بولس اسكندر في مدينة الموصل عام 2006 وحمل عنوان قمة العطاء  اما الثاني فقد صدر في الموصل عن دار صحارى للنشر عام 2012 وحمل عنوان عندما توقف الزمن وهو عبارة عن حوارات مع فناني وادباء من محافظة نينوى


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2014)

بابل "ترد الجميل" لمسيحيي العراق وتقيم كرنفال "ميلاد السلام"

كرنفال " ميلاد السلام" الذي اقيم بمناسبة اعياد المسيح في بابل






أقامت مؤسسة حلم الشباب التنموية في محافظة بابل، اليوم الجمعة احتفالا بمناسبة عيد ميلاد المسيح، وفيما بينت إن الغرض من كرنفال "ميلاد السلام"، هو "رد الجميل" للمسيحيين في العراق الذي اجلوا احتفالاتهم السنوية "احتراما" لطقوس وشعائر المسلمين، أكد معاون بطريركية بغداد  للكلدان  المطران، إن الاحتفال كان "كبيرا بشكل لم يتوقعه".

وقال الأمين العام  لمؤسسة حلم الشباب التنمويه حيدر البدري، في حديث إلى (المدى برس)،  على هامش الكرنفال الذي اقيم بمناسبة اعيد الميلاد على حدائق مدينة العاب بابل وتحت عنوان، "ميلاد السلام"،   إن "الغرض من اقامة هذا الحفل هو  رد الجميل لإخواننا المسيحين الذين اجلوا احتفالاتهم السنوية لمدة سبعة سنوات، احتراما لطقوسنا وشعائرنا واحتفالاتنا"، مبينا "أنها رسالة نوجهها للعالم، نقول من خلالها، إننا عراقيون يحب احدنا الأخر ولا احد يستطيع أن يفرقنا".

 وأضاف البدري، "لقد تجمع اليوم المئات من الشباب والعوائل و من إخواننا المسيحيين والمسؤولين،  ليحتفلوا جميعا  بميلاد رمز الإنسانية  يسوع السلام"، مبينا  إن "الشباب يؤكدون على  أنهم صناع  حياة وسلام ومحبة وفرح ضد صناع الموت  والدمار والتهجير".

في السياق ذاته، قال معاون بطريركية بغداد  للكلدان  المطران،  شليمون وردوني، في حديث إلى (المدى برس)،   إن الاحتفال في بابل الحضارة بميلاد يسوع السلام والمحبة، كان  احتفالا كبيرا لم أكن أتوقعه، وأنا أرى  الآلاف  من العوائل والشباب الذين جاءوا اليوم للاحتفال في هذا المكان  الجميل"، لافتا إلى "إنني سوف انقل هذا الاحتفال والكرنفال  إلى المطارنة في بغداد".

وأشار ورودني، إلى "إننا  ومن خلال هذا الكرنفال دعونا رب السماء إن ينعم على العراق بالخير والسلام والمحبة والإخاء، وان يتم طرد التكفيريين من العراق وعودة جميع العوائل المسيحية والمسلمة إلى أراضيها".

من جانبه قال الناشط في المجتمع المدني سلطان المعموري، في حديث إلى (المدى برس)، "لأول مرة في تاريخ محافظة بابل يقام احتفال جماهيري كبير بمناسبة ميلاد السيد المسيح"، مشيرا إلى إن "الكرنفال يفوق الوصف في ظل ذلك الحضور الكبير للمنظمات والجمعيات الشبابية، فضلا عن الفعاليات المختلفة التي قدمت من خلال المهرجان".

في سياق متصل، قال محافظ بابل صادق مدلول السلطاني، في حديث إلى (المدى برس)، "إننا اليوم نحتفل بعيد ميلاد السيد المسيح وشعبنا في بابل والعراق يعيشون انتصارات قواتنا المسلحة، والحشد الشعبي على العصابات الإرهابية وطردها من ناحية جرف النصر".

وأضاف السلطاني، إن "المسيحيين والنازحين منهم  في المحافظة، يعيشون مع إخوانهم المسلمين كأهل وأخوة  بمحبة وسلام وتأخي ونحن نوفر لهم كل ما يحتاجونه".

من جانب أخر، قالت  الفنانة رانيا يوسف، في حديث إلى (المدى برس)، "لقد أقمت اليوم  معرضا كبيرا لفن الرسم على الزجاج ضم أكثر من مائة قطعه وعشرة صور فوتعرافية كبيرة"، مشيرة إلى إن "  مشيرة إلى إن  "معرضي هذا هو مساهمة بسيطة مني بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد".

ويذكر إن كنيسة مريم العذراء في مدينة الحلة أقامت اليوم قداسا كبيرا  بمناسبة  ميلاد المسيح، وان العديد من المنظمات الشبابية ستقيم  احتفالات كبيرة في رأس السنة الميلادية 2015،  احدهما في المسرح البابلي في مدينة بابل الأثرية وأخر وسط مدينة الحلة، وسيتم إيقاد شجرة الميلاد ولأول مرة في المحافظة.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2014)

بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في امريكا توزع هدايا للأطفال النازحين في اربيل




 


بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد وراس السنة الجديدة قامت الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية فرع أقليم كوردستان العراق بتوزيع الهدايا على الاطفال النازحين في مركز بمنطقة الاسكان، ومركز مدرسة عنكاوا الابتدائية، ومقر فرع الجمعية في مدينة اربيل ولمدة يومين.

وقد قدم السيد حميد مراد رئيس الجمعية للأطفال وأسرهم احر التهاني والتبريكات بهذه المناسبة المجيدة، سائلا الرب القدير ان يمن على النازحين بالرأفة والعودة سريعا الى ديارهم وارضهم بعد القضاء على الارهابيين وفلولهم عاجلا، وان يرحم الشهداء الابرار ويمن على الجرحى والمصابين والمرضى بالشفاء العاجل.



الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان

 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية



























​


----------



## grges monir (27 ديسمبر 2014)

شىء رائع رسم البسمة على وجوة الاطفال فى مثل هذة الظروف
متابع بشدة معاك الاخبار اول باول


----------



## paul iraqe (28 ديسمبر 2014)

grges monir قال:


> شىء رائع رسم البسمة على وجوة الاطفال فى مثل هذة الظروف
> متابع بشدة معاك الاخبار اول باول







ممنون من حضرتك لمتابعتك اخبار اهلك في العراق

ان دل على شئ فانما يدل على حبك واحساسك الاخوي تجاه اهلك

دمت في رعاية ومحبة السيد المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## paul iraqe (28 ديسمبر 2014)

قداس العيد في كنيسة ام النور بعنكاوا







شهدت كنيسة ام النور للسريان الارثوذكس في عنكاوا اقامة عدد من القداديس بمناسبة عيد ميلاد السيد المسيح له المجد فقد اقيم قداس ليلة العيد كما اقيمت قداديس اخرى فجر العيد وصباحه ترأسها نيافة المطرانين مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف رئيس طائفة السريان الارثوذكس في الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان ومار طيماثاوس موسى الشماني رئيس ابرشية دير مار متى وتوابعها للسريان الارثوذكس وبحضور نيافة المطران مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي وبمشاركة عدد من الاباء الكهنة والشمامسة وبحضور سعادة السفير العراقي لدى اسبانيا د. وديع بتي وعقيلته وجمع حاشد من المؤمنين، وجرت خلال القداس مراسيم تطواف وزياح الصليب المقدس مع وقع الطقوس والتراتيل الدينية بمناسبة الميلاد كما  قلد اصحاب النيافة المطارنة الاب زكريا عيواص الصليب المقدس تثمينا للجهود الكبيرة التي قدمها الاب زكريا في خدمة الرعية والكنيسة هذا واستغرق  وقت القداس اكثر من ثلاث ساعات.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 ديسمبر 2014)

مركز الطلبة والشباب الكلداني السرياني الاشوري / تللسقف يقدم مساعدات على الاطفال النازحين في قضاء عقرة .





قدم مركز الطلبة والشباب الكلداني السرياني الاشوري فرع تللسقف في يوم الأربعاء الموافق 24/12/2014 مساعدات على عدد من الاطفال النازحين الساكنين في الهياكل من ابناء شعبنا في قضاء عقرة لتخفيف من حدة المعانات التي يعيشونها في هذه الضروف الصعبة.


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (28 ديسمبر 2014)

شكرا اخي الغالي 
paul iraqe 
على التغطية الاعلامية المصوّرة
التي تقوم بها
لتنقل الينا كل جديد، لكل ما يجري
من احداث ونشاطات وفعاليات 
في كنيسة العراق الاصيلة الصامدة.

بركة الرب معكم دائماً​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 ديسمبر 2014)

الفصول الاربعة قال:


> شكرا اخي الغالي
> paul iraqe
> على التغطية الاعلامية المصوّرة
> التي تقوم بها
> ...




لا شكر على واجب اخي الحبيب

مع جزيل الشكر والتقدير لمرورك وردك الكريم

دمت في محبة السيد المسيح والقديسة مريم البتول


----------



## paul iraqe (28 ديسمبر 2014)

ترشيح الطفلة (كرستين) من قره قوش نجمة للاختطاف والمظلومية لعام 2014







رشح مواطنون عراقيون الطفالة (كرستين خضر عزو عبادة)  نجمة للاختطاف و المظلومية لعام 2014 جاء ذلك في استطلاع نظمته شبكة نركال الإخبارية و طرحت فيه سؤالا عن اخطر مظلومية تعرض لها الأطفال العراقيين خلال هذا العام، فجاءت النتيجة إن 90% من أصوات المستطلعين رشحت الطفلة كرستين لهذا الموقع يشار إلى إن الطفلة كرستين قد تم اختطافها من حضن أمها في قرقوش على يد احد الإرهابيين حيث انتزعها من أمها و هددها بالقتل إذا لم تتركها له، و كانت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان قد فضحت هذه الجريمة النكراء و وجهت الكثير من الرسائل و البيانات التي تطالب بالتدخل لإنقاذ الطفلة و عودتها إلى حضن أمها، كما أجرى مندوب شبكة نركال الإخبارية لقاءا صحفيا مع أمها المتواجدة ألان ضمن النازحين في اربيل، و التقى مندوب الوكالة عمها و زوجة عمها النازحين إلى بغداد من سهل نينوى الذين رووا بالتفاصيل عن كيفية انتزاعها من حضن أمها و في خطوة لاحقة استطاعت حمورابي أن تحصل على رقم الهاتف النقال للخاطف و هو من أهالي الموصل و يدعى فاضل و اتصلت به فأكد وجود الطفلة لديه لكنه رفض أن تتحدث أمها معها بذريعة إنها كانت نائمة يذكر إن هذا الإرهابي اختطف الطفلة يوم 22/8/2014  عندما كانت عائلتها تهم بمغادرة قرقوش و هي تبلغ 3 سنوات من العمر.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 ديسمبر 2014)

رئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى يزور مكتب أنور هداية عضو المجلس عن كوتا المسيحيين في اربيل







زار السيد بشار الكيكي رئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى مكتب السيد أنور هداية ممثل كوتا المسيحيين في عنكاوا وكان في استقباله السيد هداية ومدير ناحية برطلة ورئيس وأعضاء مجلس برطلة ، وتحدث السيد الكيكي حول لقاء مجلس محافظة نينوى مع السيد حيدر العبادي والتحضيرات الجارية من اجل تحرير باقي مناطق محافظة نينوى التي هي بقبضة داعش لحد ألان ومحاسبة كافة المتورطين في سقوطها ، وبيّن ان النهج الحكومي الايجابي للسيد رئيس الوزراء العراقي من شأنه ان يقوي العلاقات بين مكونات الشعب العراقي كافة بشكل فعال .
كما أكد الكيكي إن جهد التحالف الدولي في الحرب ضد داعش يمثل دعماً كبيراً للجيش العراقي وقوات البيشمركة كونه يحقق التواصل بين الجبهات العسكرية كافة ، فالتركيز حالياً يتمحور حول صد داعش واخراج المنطقة من حالة القلق التي تعانيه باستمرار وافضل وسيلة لذلك هي الاسراع في تشكيل الحرس الوطني وإصداره بقرار من البرلمان العراق ليضم كافة مكونات الشعب العراقي دون تمييز .
وعن تحرير مناطق سهل نينوى اكد الكيكي ان الموضوع مرهون بمدى تقدم العمليات العسكرية في مدينة الموصل كون تلك المناطق ستبقى تحت التهديد كمنطقة صراع عسكري بسبب قربها من مدينة الموصل ، وقال إن المطلوب بعد التحرير هو بناء المؤسسات الإدارية والمدنية والاجتماعية والدينية للسيطرة على مجريات الامور في المنطقة .


وبيّن إن موضوع النازحين موضوع أنساني لأبعد الحدود نظراً لما تعانيه العوائل منذ تهجيرها ولحد ألان ، وهو يحتاج إلى مبادرات ومتابعة كافة الجهات وأولها اللجنة العليا لإغاثة النازحين بعد تسلمها المسؤولية عنهم ، وفشلها الواضح في هذا الملف ، مع ضرورة تفعيل الجانب الرقابي لمجلس المحافظة تجاه هكذا حالات لتحقيق نتائج ايجابية كون الملف يأخذ مساحة كبيرة من عمل مجلس محافظة نينوى الذي يمثل كل أبنائها ويترتب عليه متابعة شؤونهم الإدارية.


وفي محور أخر انتقل السيد بشار الكيكي للحديث حول امكانية افتتاح مكتب لمجلس محافظة نينوى في اربيل إيماناً منه بضرورة التواصل مع ابناء المحافظة لتمشية أمورهم الإدارية وخاصة ما يتعلق بملف النازحين كون افتتاح المكتب سيكون فرصة للتواصل ما بين مجلس محافظة نينوى ومجالس الاقضية والنواحي لدعم العمل المشترك بحكم الارتباط الوثيق بين المؤسستين الحكوميتين.



ومن جانبه شكر السيد هداية ضيفه رئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى ومجلس ناحية برطلة على زيارتهم المثمرة كونها تمحورت حول جملة من الامور المهمة في الوقت الحالي مؤكداً حرصه الشديد على دعم كافة الجهود الداعية الى خدمة المواطنين وتسهيل اموره اليومية ، كما اشاد السيد هداية بدور مجلس محافظة نينوى في الفترة الحالية لمتابعته شؤون أبناء المحافظة مع الحكومة الاتحاية وحكومة الاقليم حرصاً منه على تفعيل دوره الهام في الازمات التي توالت على المحافظة منذ مدة طويلة.  


وفي ختام زيارته شكر السيد بشار الكيكي الجميع على حرصهم لتقديم الافضل مؤكداً استعداده لدعم تلك الجهود والمباشرة بتنفيذها بحسب الامكانيات المتاحة.  



هذا وقد حضر اللقاء اعضاء الهيئة التنفيذية لحركة تجمع السريان وعدد من شخصيات ومثقفي سهل نينوى .


----------



## paul iraqe (29 ديسمبر 2014)

النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية يهنىء المسيحيين بذكرى ميلاد السيد المسيح (ع)










تقدم النائب الاول لرئيس الجمهورية السيد نوري كامل المالكي، الاربعاء، بخالص التهاني والتبريكات الى المسيحيين في العراق والعالم بذكرى ميلاد السيد المسيح وقرب حلول راس السنة الميلادية .

وأكد سيادته ان هذه المناسبة العزيزة فرصة لتعزيز الأخوة والمحبة والوحدة بين جميع ابناء الشعب وإشاعة الأمن والسلام ، موضحا ان الأحداث الأمنية التي يواجهها العراق القت بظلالها على الجميع بما فيهم الإخوة المسيحيين .

 ودعا السيد نائب رئيس الجمهورية الى المزيد من الوحدة والتآلف والتعاون لبناء العراق وحمايته من الذين يريدون تمزيق وحدته والاساءة لتنوعه الديني والفكري والحضاري .


----------



## paul iraqe (29 ديسمبر 2014)

تهنئة مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق بمناسبة الاعياد


----------



## paul iraqe (29 ديسمبر 2014)

مركز طلبة وشباب بعشيقة وبحزاني يقوم بتوزيع هدايا بابا نوئيل على الاطفال النازحين







" المجد لله في العلى وعلى الأرض السلام وفي الناس المسرة "
بـرعاية المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري . وبمناسبة اعياد الميلاد المجيد ورأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة . قـام مركز طلبة وشبـاب بعشيقـة وبحـزاني بتاريخ 23 / 12 / 2014 ، بتوزيع هدايا بابا نوئيل على الاطفال النازحين من ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري المتواجدين في ( محافظة دهوك وناحية سرسنك وقريتي بابلو وبادرش ) وقد تم توزيع الهدايا على ( 100 ) طفل وطفلة وسط اجواء بهيجة ومفرحة ، في ظل الظروف الصعبة التي يعاني منها ابناء شعبنا الاصيل بسبب النزوح .
وخلال زيارتنا للمواقع اعلاه تفقدنا احوال العوائل واطلعنا على المعاناة والصعوبات والتقينا بعدد من العوائل الذين يسكنون في الكرفانات والقاعات التي لا تصلح للسكن الدائمي ، حيث تنقصها ابسط الاحتياجات الأساسية منها الكهرباء والتدفئة والحمامات والماء الساخن والكاز الابيض ، لذا نطالب جميع الجهات المعنية والرسمية بالتدخل السريع لحل الازمة وضرورة إيجاد حلول سريعة لعوائلنا النازحين وايصال المساعدات الانسانية . سألين مولود بيت لحمٍ القدوس ان يعود أبناء شعبنا الى مناطقهم ويعم الامن والسلام في ربوع عراقنا الحبيب .. ومن الله التوفيق .
عيد سعيد .. وكل عام وانتم بألف خير


سنان عزت السبتي
رئيس مركز طلبة وشباب بعشيقة وبحزاني


----------



## paul iraqe (29 ديسمبر 2014)

بعد 7 سنوات... لوحة (هبة الفردوس) لمهدي سلمان تصل الفاتيكان








أخيرا ً وبعد 7 سنوات معانات  تسليم لوحة هبة الفردوس الى الفاتيكان بأسم جمهورية العراق من فنان عراقي تسلمت حاضرة الفاتيكان لوحة ( هبة الفردوس ) بأسم جمهورية العراق وبأسم رسالة التسامح والنقاء واحترام الايدان الاخرى والطوائف وهي بريشة الفنان العراقي الشاب ( مهدي سلمان حمود الرسام ) الذي اعتمد فيها اسلوب مزج الحضارة والدين والسلام .

اللوحة قدمت في مهرجان السفارة العراقية الرابع من اجل السلام في باحة الكرسي الرسولي المهرجان الفني السنوي الرابع من أجل السلام والحوار بين الشعوب والأديان حيث شارك فيه 216 فنان يمثلون 36 دولة وبحضور 800 شخصية دبلوماسية وحكومية وهيئات ونقابات تعنى بالأدب والفن والثقافة الاوربية وقد تميزت بالدقة والوضوح وبرعاية سعادة السفير حبيب الصدر سفير العراق لدى الفاتيكان ليذلل صعاب الفنان ويوصلها الى الكرسي الرسولي بعد ان كان حلم الفنان تقديمها شخصياً بأسم العراق الى قداسة الحبر الاعظم.

 لكن للأسف حال دون ذلك امور اخرى ؟؟؟ النظرِ لما يمر به بلدنا الحبيب من هجمة طائفية هدفها تمزيق وحدة الصف والكلمة وضرب الأديان السماوية وانتهاك حرمات المذاهب والتهجير والقتل باسم الإسلام والدين ومن موقعي كفنان خرجت بلوحة تعبر عن محبة وسلام الإسلام أسميتها ( هبة الفردوس ) تم حصولي على كتاب تسهيل مهمة من قبل السفير العراقي لدى الفاتيكان .

نتمنى من الحكومة العراقية ووزارة الثقافة دعم الطاقات الشابة في العراق ودعم الفن التشكيلي حتى يأخذ دوره كرسالة سمحاء هدفها نقل صورة العراق وحضارته واحتضان وانتشال الفنانين الذي يعانون الصعاب والاهمال ومتابعة شؤونهم الحياتية والعملية من اجل عراق موحد وثقافة وحضارة تحترم الاخرين وتمثل الشعوب . وخصوصا ان الفنان يعيش وسط المآسي والعوز والظلم ويعتبر واجهة الامم وهويتها .




مهدي سلمان حمود الرسام

فنان لوحة هبة الفردوس


----------



## paul iraqe (29 ديسمبر 2014)

أبناء النهرين: رثاء الفقيد المناضل القومي سعيد قرياقوس (ورحل الراهب في صومعة الأمة)




 
​

بعد صراع طويل وعنيد مع المرض رحل مؤخرا جسديا عن دنيانا الابن البار لأمة آشور.. المناضل القومي الكبير (سعيد قرياقوس) في مدينة شيكاغو في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية.

لقرابة خمسة عشر عاما انتزع المرض اللعين من معلمنا الراحل القدرة على السير ولكنه وقف عاجزا عن النيل من عزيمته ومكابرته والمس ولو بجزء يسير من إيمانه الراسخ بقضية شعبه وحتمية انتصارها مهما دارت الأيام، فقد كان يذهل الجالسين بحضرته وحتى في أيامه الأخيرة بتيقنه من قناعاته هذه.. ويأخذهم في أحاديثه للاستغراق معه في الحلم الجميل بالعيش من جديد بحرية وكرامة على ثرى بيت نهرين مرة أخرى.

الكثير منا يعتصره الألم هذه الأيام وهو يرى أغلب أبناء هذه الأمة مغتربين عن ذاتهم وانتمائهم القومي، والكثيرين غارقين في مستنقع التقسيمات ومهزلة صراع التسميات.. فكيف بسعيد ونخبة واعية ومناضلة من الشباب تخوض في الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي تحدي الإبحار في المشروع القومي والتصدي للانقسام والتشرذم في ظل ما كان سائدا وطاغيا في تلك الأيام من الانغلاق والتزمت والتخندق الطائفي والعشائري والمناطقي، ولكن سعيد ابن سنجار ورفاقه الغيارى من أبناء الجزيرة وخابور لم تلن عزيمتهم وتثنى شوكتهم وواصلوا مسيرة النضال إيمانا بقضية شعبهم وحقيقة وحدته.

لقد عُرف الراحل الكبير سواء ممن عمل معه من الرفاق في المنظمة الآثورية الديمقراطية وحركة تحرير آشور اللتان ساهم في تأسيسهما.. أو بقية العاملين والناشطين في ساحة العمل القومي، عُرف عنه الثبات والإيمان والصفاء والنقاء، وخبر فيه مبدأيته ومقته الشديد للكذب والكذابين، فآثر العزوبية ونذر نفسه راهبا ناسكا لخدمة الأمة.. وآثر لنفسه العوز والانزواء وهو الذي كان بمقدوره وبيسر أن يمتطي صهوة المصالح الشخصية وبناء الأمجاد الزائفة والتي غالبا ما تكون كما علمتنا الأيام على حساب المصلحة العليا للشعب والأمة.

 في رحيلك لن تف الكلمات بحقك أيها المعلم والإنسان والمناضل العنيد، فارحل بسلام وطمأنينة، فحلمك أمانة في أعناق كل الشرفاء من أبناء هذه الأمة. ونقول إن حلمك ليس نسيج من الخيال.. وحركة الحياة ستقول كلمتها حتما، وفي الأخير سوف لن يصح إلا الصحيح لأنه مهما كانت سطوة ما نعيشه من كوارث وانكسارات ونعانيه من علل وعوامل الضعف.. فعوامل الانبعاث والقوة أكبر بكثير من كل ذلك.

وختاما نعزي أنفسنا في كيان أبناء النهرين ونعزي كل رفاقه وأبناء شعبنا في رحيل هذا المناضل الكبير.. سائلين الله ان يتقبله برحمته الواسعة في ملكوته السماوي.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 ديسمبر 2014)

صحة دهوك : 1000 طفل في جبل سنجار بحاجة إلى "لقاحات" الحصبة وشلل الأطفال

اهالي من قضاء سنجار لجأوا لجبل سنجار هربا من عناصر تنظيم (داعش)






أعلنت دائرة صحة دهوك العامة، اليوم الاثنين، عن وجود ما يقرب من 1000 طفل في جبل سنجار (120 كم عن محافظة دهوك)، بحاجة إلى التلقيح ضد أمراض الحصبة وشلل الأطفال، وفيما بيّنت أنها ستقوم بتشكيل فرق طبية للقيام بحملة تلقيح في الجبل بأسرع وقت ممكن، أكدت إنزال فريق طبي على الجبل لإسعاف البيشمركة والنازحين.

قال مدير إعلام دائرة صحة محافظة دهوك حمزة رزكي خلال مؤتمر صحفي في دهوك وحضرته (المدى برس)، إن "ما يقرب من 1000 طفل موجود على جبل سنجار حالياً وهم بحاجة إلى تلقيح ضد أمراض الحصبة وشلل الأطفال لضمان سلامتهم وعدم إصابتهم بهذه الأمراض"، مشيراً إلى أن "صحة دهوك ستقوم بتشكيل فرق طبية للقيام بحملة تلقيح في الجبل بأسرع وقت ممكن.

وأضاف رزكي، أن "دائرة صحة دهوك استطاعت أن ترسل فريق طبي إلى جبل سنجار"، لافتاً الى أن "الفريق تم إنزاله على الجبل عن طريق الطائرات المروحية".

وتابع رزكي، "لقد تم وضع اثنين من الكرفانات تحوي لوازم صحية وطبية وأدوية لتكون كمركز صحي مؤقت على الجبل"، مبيناً أن "أحد الكرفانات الطبية ستكون لمساعدة ودعم البيشمركة والآخر لدعم النازحين في الجبل، حيث تم تزويد الفريق الطبي بسيارة إسعاف نوع امبولاس".

وكان مسلحو تنظيم داعش قد سيطروا مطلع شهر آب الماضي على قضاء سنجار ذي الأغلبية الايزيدية، ما تسبب بنزوح نحو 400 ألف مدني إلى محافظة دهوك ، فيما تمت محاصرة آلاف الإيزيديين في جبل سنجار وسط أوضاع معيشية غاية في الصعوبة.

وتعد سنجار من المدن التاريخية الكردية القديمة وتبعد سنجار عن محافظة نينوى مسافة (126 كم إلى شمال غرب الموصل)، وتلحق بها من الناحية الإدارية ناحيتان هما ناحية الشمال ومركزها (سنون) وناحية القيروان ومركزها (بليج) يتكون سكانها من أغلبية ايزيدية وبعض العرب والتركمان.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 ديسمبر 2014)

لكل نهاية بداية
-------------------

سهى بطرس قوجا






في نهاية كل عام وقبل أن نودعه لنستقبل الجديد ( 2015 )، لنا وقفة قصيرة مع قراء هذه السطور المتواضعة الكرام، نذكرهم بأن الأعوام تمضي وهي مثقلة ومحملة بكل ما مرّ عليها من أشخاص كانوا فيها ورحلوا عنها قبل أن تنتهي وأستقبلت آخرين سيعطون للحياة رونقها بأسلوبهم الخاص، وأحداث برزت وتركت بصمتها وفعلتها باختلافها! هي حياة ماضية وهي أعوام تتسابق لكي ترحل بما أخذت وأعطت بنسب متفاوتة، تاركة الإنسان في الدنيا يستقي من كل شيءٍ وليس لهُ غير أن يتقبل ويقبل بما كتب له وقُسم.

كل الأشياء في الحياة بصورة عامة تبتدئ وتنتهي وهي تاركة فيما بينها فسحة كبيرة شاهدة على كل ما مرّ عليها وبقي فيها! ومثلما لكل حياة بداية ونهاية، ولكل زهرة ظهور وذبول، فأن لكل قصة إنسان يكون بطلها، يؤدي أدوارها ويمارس أحداثها ويخرج بنتيجة منها. لذا يطيب لنا في كل عام وقبل أن تقترب نهايته، أن تكون لنا وقفة على إطلاله، فيها من التأمل الكثير والكثير بما تحتويه. لنا وقفة على عتبات نهاية عام لكي نودعه ونتذكر معه كل ما كان فيه ومن كان، لأخذ العبرة والعظة للقادم ولتقويم ما يحتاج إلى إصلاح.

كثير من الناس يعملون حساب لكل ما في الحياة وهذا الصائب ولكن ليس المبالغة فيه! كثيرون يخافون مما ليس له أساس في الواقع أو بالأحرى الغير موجود! يصنعون أسبابه ويعيشون نتائجه ... أنهم يستهلكون أنفسهم ويميتون أرواحهم في سبيل إرضاء ما يخطر على المخيلة والقادم من تخمينات موجودة فقط في جعبة من يريد أن تكون حياته مجرد صورة باهتة. الحياة نعم لا تخلو ولكن لا يجوز أن نتعامل معها بأسلوب أن لم نغلبها غلبتنا وأدمتنا! لا يجوز عيش التباين الموجود بين مختلف فئات البشر ولكن بالمستطاع عيش التقارب إلى أقصى حدّ ممكن من أجل حياة بسيطة وفيها معنى أجمل.

الحياة ليست بتلك القوة والقساوة ولكن الإنسان حينما يقسى على نفسه يجعلها قاسية وصعبة المزاج والمراس، ومن ثم يراها وكأنها طوفان وأصابه! يعاملها بمزاجية متقلبة ويعاندها ويخاصمها ويعيش التحرر الأعمى منها، بمعنى يريد منها ما ليس منها، بل ما هو صانع فيها حينما يعيش الرغبات والتقلبات!

ونعلم بأن الحياة فيها الكثير وهذا بدوره يحمل الأكثر والذي بنفس الوقت يحمل السلبي والإيجابي من الإنسان ذاته، لكن هي لم تخلق بصورة مشوهة وقبيحة ولكن فعل الإنسان بأختلافه هو من يجعل الحياة تبدو كذلك في عين كل قاطنها. هو من يخلق المشكلة وهو من بيده من يجعلها لا تكون، حينما يقلص من حجمها ولا يجعلها تأخذ مداها في حياته وتؤثر على من يحيطه. الحياة باقية وتنتظر من الإنسان الكثير لكي يبقيها بنفس درجة نقائها وجمالها التي خلقت منه، عليه أن يحافظ على روحيتها لكي تبقى نابضة ويشعر هو بطعمها وبقيمتها وبقيمته ودوره المكمل لها.

كل شيء في هذا الكون له حقه وبعده ويجب أن نحافظ عليه. هنالك شيءٍ اسمه تكامل وتجديد لابد من تطبيقهما وليس فقط ترديدهما! تجديد للحياة من خلال تجديد الذات ومحاولة صقلها قدر المستطاع بدون انقسام وإزدواجية وفرض وتفضيل. كما للإنسان روحًا كذلك للحياة روحًا لا تحيا بدونه، وهذه هي رسالتنا نحن البشر في الحياة، أن نحافظ على روح الحياة ونتجاوز كل ما يبقي ذواتنا تحتار في زحمتها. حينما نعطي لكل شيء بساطته حتى وإن كان فيه صعوبة، فإننا بهذا نعطيه الفرصة في النصر عليه وجعله يكون في قبضة اليد فينفعنا ويفيدنا. ففي الإنسان قوة جبارة في تخطي كل ما يعترضه ولكن غالبا لا يعرف كيف يستغلها أو كيف يخرجها من أعماقه. 

دائما أقول أن للحياة لحنًا رقيقًا ليس كل أذنًا تعرف أن تميزه ... أليس كذلك؟! أحيانا كثيرة يدرك الإنسان كم هو بحاجة إلى أن يستمع لصوت الحياة ويعيش لحظات مع ذاته ويستمع لها بعيدًا عن ضجيجها وعن كل ما هو شارد فيها. وجميعنا مطلوب منا أن نفهم أنفسنا لكي نحبها ونفهم الحياة ونحبها في كل وقتًا.

أكتب لحياتك قصة جميلة فيها لحنًا فريد خارجًا من أعماقها وله صداه. أجعل نفسك لا تُصارع أي رغبات أو أفكار شريرة بل حاول دوما أن تعيش الاشتياق لها لكي تكون أقرب منها وتحاول أن تكون فيها. حاول أن تتواصل معها لتذوق السلام الداخلي وتعيش الأمان. وكن على يقين بأن كل يوم لهُ تدبيره وكل ساعة لها دقائقها ولحظاتها. أشعر بروعة الحياة وفكر بعمق ذاتك، فهي من تجعلك إنسانًا يعرف ويحس بقدره. 

.... كل عام وأنتم بخير وسلام وسنة مباركة للجميع ....


----------



## paul iraqe (29 ديسمبر 2014)

تعاليم المسيح كفيلة بأرساء الأمن والأستقرار في العالم


قيصر السناطي






لقد كان مجيء المسيح له كل المجد نقطة تحول في تأريخ البشرية نحو السلام والتأخي بين الشعوب ،فرسالة  السلام  والمحبة التي اتى بها المسيح (ع) غيرت المفاهيم السابقة التي كانت تقول العين بالعين والسن بالسن ، ان المعجزات التي قام بها يسوع المسيح امام جموع من الناس وبشهادة التلاميذ كانت اعمال الاهية لايستطيع القيام بها سوى الله . ان يسوع المسيح  اقام الأموات وشفى المرضى وأوقف العاصفة ، ومع كل هذه القدرات الألهية ، لم يستخدم القوة  ولم يجبر احدا على تطبيق تلك  المباديء السامية ، بل اعطى للبشرية حرية الأختيار بين الخير والشر وكان يعلم ويكرز بمحبة ويتحنن على طالبين الغفران والرحمة من الله ،ومن وصياه العظيمة  هي ان تحبو بعضكم بعضا وان تكونوا كاملين كما هو ابوكم السماوي  كامل . ومع هذه العظمة الألهية قدم المسيح (ع) نفسه فداء للبشر وصلب على يد الرومان من اجل مغفرة خطايا البشر  ليتم ما جاء في الكتب من قبل انبياء العهد القديم، ولكي يتم مشروع الله على الأرض وبرهن على قدرته في التغلب على الموت ،بقيامته من بين الأموات . ومنذ مجيء المسيح له كل المجد ولحد الأن البشرية تتخبط في صراعات ومشاكل وحروب لا حصر لها لأنها لا تطبق مباديء  الخير والمحبة والسلام التي جاء بها المسيح (ع) لذلك فأن كل الحروب والصراعات التي شهدتها البشرية هي من صنع الأنسان ،ولن يستقر العالم وتتم العدالة الا اذا عدنا الى تلك المباديء السامية التي تأسس لعلاقة انسانية عادلة بين جميع البشر دون تمييز بسبب اللون او الجنس او لأي اسباب اخرى. لقد كانت جميع الصراعات خلال التأريخ هي اما صراعات عرقية  اوقومية اودينية او دكتاتورية او صراعات حضارات استغلالية  ، لذلك سقطت جميع تلك  القوى لأنها سلكت طرق غير عادلة مع الأخرين وتلك الطرق لم ولن تنجح فلا يعود السلام والخير والعدل والأستقرار في العالم الا بالعودة الى وصايا وتعاليم ربنا يسوع المسيح  له كل المجد. وفي هذه الأيام المباركة من الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية نسأل الله ان يتدخل لأيقاف هذا الشر المتزايد من قبل الأشرارالذين يريدون فرض ارادة الشرعلى الأخرين. المجد لله في العلى والرجاء الصالح لبني البشر وعلى الأرض السلام والمسرة لبني البشر . وكل عام والجميع بألف خير.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 ديسمبر 2014)

السرياني العالمي والقومي الكلداني طالبا بالاسراع في تحرير سهل نينوى من داعش








استقبل رئيس حزب الاتحاد السرياني العالمي ابراهيم مراد في مقر عام الحزب في بيروت السكرتير العام لـ”المجلس القومي الكلداني” في العراق السيد سمير عزّو داوود حيث قدم الأخير لمراد التهاني بعيد الميلاد المجيد.

كما جرى البحث في آخر التطورات السياسية والامنية في العراق لاسيما وضع الشعب المسيحي ووضع النازحين داخل العراق والى لبنان وضرورة انهاء معاناتهم المأساوية.

واكد الطرفان ان الحل الامثل هو الاسراع في تحرير الموصل وسهل نينوى من داعش وعودة اللاجئين الى قراهم وبيوتهم في أسرع وقت.

  أمانة الاعلام


----------



## paul iraqe (30 ديسمبر 2014)

دعوة الى فعالية نوعية... نشطاء حقوق الانسان يستقبلون 2015 حفاة الاقدام







ايام وساعات قلائل تنتظر توديع العالم باسره لسنة 2014 سنة المأسي سنة الاجرام والبربرية سنة راح ضحيتها اطفال ونساء ورجال من مكونات اصيلة في العراق سنة التهجير القسري لمكونات تاريخها متلاحم مع تاريخ العراق فلنستقبل سنة 2015 معا ومع عوائل الضحايا  والمهجرين ونوقد شموع الأمل من اجل عودة النازحين والمهجرين  حيث سيستقبل العالم عامهٍ الجديد، في الثواني الأخيرة من سنة 2014 ، ستوقد الشموع، وتعلو الالعاب النارية، لتزيّن السماء وتعلن عن قدوم عامٍ 2015 مبشرة بسنة مليئة التمنيات  بدحر الارهاب وانتصار الانسان وحقوقه ونشر الامان والسلام في ربوع الوطن ، ستوزع باقات الورود، ويتوارد الأحبة بطاقات التهنئة.
ولكن لاتنتهي السنة على الجميع بنفس الصورة ، فهناك أطفال وضحايا فقدوا الأعزّة وكل ما يملكون، سيكونون وحيدين مع أحزانهم، وذكريات مرّة، مؤلمة، فقط تبقى صور أبائهم، امهاتهم، عالقة في اذهانهم، يمدّون أيديهم لبابا نؤيل علّه يعطيهم من عطاياه، علّه يأتي بأحد من أحبتهم.

من اجل ذلك اتفقت مجموعة من الناشطين والصحفيين قادمة من دول مختلفة في عالمنا الواسع تاركين عوائلهم و  جاءوا من الجيك، ألمانيا، هولندا، كندا، بريطانيا، و من داخل الوطن وخاصة من دهوك  ، فكروا معا  بقضاء اللحظات الاخيرة من عام 2014  وتوديعه  واستقبال عام 2015  مع هؤلاء الاطفال المنكوبين، ومشاركتهم احلامهم، أمنياتهم، ومنحهم شعوراً ان الانسانية لن تموت بايدي مجرمي داعش جاؤا ليكونوا جزء منهم، ولا يتركونهم لوحدهم

 جاؤا ليكونوا بابا نوئيل الواقع وليس الخيال اتفقوا ان يضمدوا الجروح ويعلنوا للعالم عبر برنامج بسيط لاستقبال السنة الجديدة والتفاؤل بها ولكي  ينسيهم ما مر بهم من مأسي  ولو للحظات، وفي الساعه 11والنصف سيكون المشاركون في الفعالية حفاة الأقدام يمشون على الارض، لحين دخول السنة الجديدة.
سنستقبل السنة مع 104 طفلا يتيماً، و50  طفلا معوقا  سيتم توزيع الهدايا عليهم في مراكز تجمع النازحين 
سنعمل من اجل ان ان نصنع الابتسامة على شفاه اطفالنا ونعطيهم الأمل بالعودة الى بيوتهم ومدنِهم وقراهم، متمنيين ان يستقبلوا الأعياد القادمة بين أهليهم واحضان أحبتهم في رأس السنة
في الختام ستكون للمجموعة مناشدة انسانية من خلال كونفرانس اعلامي لجميع وسائل الاعلام وبهذا ندعوا جميع المؤسسات الاعلامية والفضائيات الكوردستانية والعراقية والعربية الى كمب باعذرى للنازحين في يوم الاربعاء 31-12-2014  الساعة العاشرة مساءً


----------



## paul iraqe (30 ديسمبر 2014)

اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان يشارك في فعاليات مهرجان الجواهري في بغداد








شارك وعلى مدى ثلاثة ايام وللفترة 25-27/12/2014 في بغداد ، وفد اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان وضم كل من الباحث والاديب اشور ملحم، الاديب يوسف زرا،  الشاعر كريم اينا، الشاعر صلاح سركيس ، الشاعر الشاب جميل صلاح الدين ، في فعاليات مهرجان الجواهري الحادي عشر  في بغداد.. دورة  السياب في ذكرى الخمسين لرحيله، اذ  إستهلّ إفتتاح المهرجان بالسلام الجمهوري، بعدها الوقوف دقيقة حداد على أرواح شهداء العراق، ثمّ كلمة وزير الثقافة فرياد راوندوزي، تلتها كلمة رئيس الإتحاد العام للأدباء والكتاب في العراق فاضل ثامر، تلتها قراءة قصيدة للجواهري، وقراءات شعرية اخرى، بعدها  تم عزف سمفونية بعنوان "جواهري" بقيادة المايسترو كريم كنعان وصفي، وقد شارك عدد كبير من شعراء محافظات العراق بأطيافهم المتنوعة العرب ، الكورد،  السريان ، التركمان ، الأيزيدية الصابئة،  وتخلّل المهرجان فقرات موسيقية  وترفيهية وخاصة في شارع المتنبي على ضفاف نهر دجلة، اذ كلّ شاعر إحتفل من منبره الخاص وركب اليخوت وابحر في نهر دجلة  الخير، في اجواء ملؤها المحبة والوئام والالفة والبهجة،  ثمّ المشاركة  ايضا في منبر الشعر لثلاثة أيام متتالية  تخللتها سماع معزوفات موسيقية واغاني تراثية لفرقة الجالغ البغدادي واقيمت فعاليات المهرجان في عدّة أمكنة كقاعة المركز الثقافي البغدادي وقاعة نادي العلوي وجمعية الثقافة في منطقة كرادة داخل حيث كانت مشاركة الأدباء هذه السنة مليئة بالحماسة والإبداع ممّا ألهبت أحاسيس النقاد والقراء والمتلقّي، وكان هناك استماع واستذواق و تفاعل  من قبل الحضور لما يلقيه الشعراء وخاصة الشاعر  السرياني لكونه يمثل مركز الحدث من حيث التهجير و عمق جذوره الحضاري في بلاد الرافدين بعد ترجمة نصوصه الى العربية، وشهد المهرجان العديد من الجلسات النقدية للنقاد الذين إختصوا بشعر السياب وعن طفولته وقصائده، من الجدير بالاشارة انه فقط تم قراءة برقية ( كلمة ) إتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان من قبل ادارة المهرجان لأهميتها و عمق مدلولاتها وتم استنساخها وتوزيعها على الشعراء والحضور.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 ديسمبر 2014)

قداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني يقيم قداس الميلاد في كاتدرائية مريم العذراء ببغداد








أقام قداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني رئيس الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في العراق والعالم صباح الخميس 25 كانون الأول 2014 قداس عيد الميلاد المجيد في كاتدرائية مريم العذراء ببغداد، يعاونه الأب عوديشو يوسف الكاهن في الكاتدرائية ومجموعة الشمامسة وجوقة الإنشاد، وبحضور الأب الخوري إيزريا وردا بنيامين كاهن الكاتدرائية وجمع من المؤمنين من أبناء الكنيسة.

وألقى قداسته خلال القداس كرازة هنأ فيها المؤمنين بالعيد المجيد، وتحدث فيها عن معاني ودلالات الميلاد المجيد وأهمية تجسيدها في الحياة اليومية للمؤمنين.

كما أشار قداسته إلى معاناة أبناء شعبنا في الوطن العراق والمهجرين من مدنهم ومناطقهم بسبب الأحداث الأمنية الأخيرة، وضرورة مواصلة مساعدتهم ودعمهم بكل السبل الممكنة من أجل إنهاء معاناتهم وتخطي هذه الظروف الصعبة.

وعقب انتهاء القداس استقبل قداسته في قاعة الاستقبال في الكاتدرائية السادة المهنئين بهذه المناسبة المباركة من أصحاب السيادة المطارنة الأجلاء والكهنة الأفاضل من عدد من الكنائس في بغداد، والسيد يونادم كنا السكرتير العام للحركة الديمقراطية الآشورية عضو مجلس النواب العراقي، والسيد رعد جليل كجه جي رئيس ديوان أوقاف الديانات المسيحية والإيزيدية والصابئة المندائية، وممثلي عدد من تنظيمات ومؤسسات شعبنا وعدد آخر من السادة المسؤولين الإداريين والأمنيين ورجال الدين وشيوخ العشائر والوجهاء.. بالإضافة إلى أبناء الرعية.


بطريركية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة/ مكتب الإعلام













































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (31 ديسمبر 2014)

غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، يستقبل كل من قنصل جمهورية العراق في سيدني والقائم بالاعمال في سفارة العراق في كوبنهاغن







بتاريخ 27/12/2014، ولمناسبة اعياد الميلاد المجيدة ورأس السنة الميلادية، استقبل غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريكي لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية لابرشيات، استراليا ونيوزيلندا ولبنان، الدكتور وليم اشعيا، القائم بالاعمال المؤقت في سفارة جمهورية العراق في كوبنهاغن. 

وبحثَ الجَّانبان خلال اللقاء أوضاعَ شعبنا وقضاياه وحقوقه والتأثير الذي تخلفه المتغيرات الاقليمية والدولية على مستقبله، وخطوات دعم الكنيسة المعنوي لصيانة حقوق شعبنا، بالاخص في هذه المرحلة الخطيرة التي تشهد تحول الاماكن الحضارية للمسيحيين في الشرق الاوسط، الى بيئة طاردة لهم، والتأكيد على الحاجة الى خطاب موحد  غير ضبابي قائم على أسس للاحترام المتبادل بين مكونات شعبنا لاستكمال نيل حقوقهم، وضرورة عدم الانفصال عن الواقع المعاش على الارض، والابتعاد عن خلق فجوة بين المطالب المشروعة والاستجابة لها. 

كذلكَ نوقشتْ في اللقاء، سبلُ صيانة الخصوصيات في الوطن والمهجر، وتأثيرُ التشظي في المواقف على التآكل الوحدوي والذي من شأنه تعميق التوترات ومفاقمة طمس معالم حقوق الاقليات وهدر مصيرها وحقوقها البديهية الثابتة، وضرورة العمل على تلبية متطلبات الاستقرار لشعبنا في هذه المرحلة الحرجة لتفضي بمحصلتها النهائية الى اسس عادلة تخدم قضاياه المستقبلية.

وظهراً، استقبل غبطته ايضاً السيد باسم داود، القنصل العام لجمهورية العراق في سيدني، حيث قدم التهاني لمناسبة اعياد الميلاد وراس السنة الميلادية الجديدة.

وتشاطر الجانبان خلال اللقاء ايضاً، توحيد الموقف والكلمة لجميع العراقيين تحت خيمة واحدة لمحاربة الارهاب، والآراء حول نتائج الارهاب الاعمى الذي يضرب أطنابه في العراق، ومحاولاته مسخ الجانب الانساني بين أبنائه، من اجل زراعة التطرف بين شعب عرف على مر الزمن بتآخيه وريادته في المنطقة، وضرورة محاربة الارهاب، اولاً، من منابعه لغرض تجفيف جذوره ومسبباته الرئيسية التي تخلخلت بين المؤسسات التعليمية والدينية والاجتماعية التي وفرت له ارضاً خصبة لترعرعه، وعلى أهمية تسلح العراقي بالوعي الوطني المخلص لضمان عدم الانحراف نحو المناخات السلبية المحدقة بالوطن.

واشاد غبطته بدور السلك الدبلوماسي لحكومة العراق  بين افراد الجالية في استراليا، لزيادة التواصل وبناء علاقة متينة بين المغتربين ووطنهم الام، الامر الذي يعكس خطوات وثابة تسهم في نمو الحس الترابطي للافراد، متمنياً التوفيق والسداد للسيد القنصل في المهام الملقاة على عاتق ممثلية حكومة العراق في استراليا.


مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في سيدني


----------



## paul iraqe (31 ديسمبر 2014)

كتاب للمؤلف المحامي شمس الدين كوركيس زيا

 


*ا *




 
​

*ا *




 
​

(حقوق الكلدان السريان الاشوريين في المعاهدات والقوانين الدولية والدساتير العراقية) كتاب للمؤلف شمس الدين كوركيس زيا، والكتاب في الاصل رسالة ماجستير للمؤلف، والتي قدمت الى رئاسة جامعة سانت كليمنتس الدولية/ مكتب العراق في بغداد، وقد نوقشت الرسالة بتأريخ 22-11-2012 ونالت تقديرا بدرجة الامتياز.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 ديسمبر 2014)

HHRO مستمرة في نشاطاتها








1- توجه فريق اغاثي تابع لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان مؤلف من الدكتور محمد كاظم و السيدان مخلص يوسف و نزار الجنابي أعضاء المنظمة قاصدين عوائل نازحة في الغزالية و حي الجامعة و العامرية كانت قد نزحت من جرف الصخر و الرمادي و حديثة و غيرها من مناطق الانبار حيث تم توزيع مدافيء و افرشة ارضية و بطانيات استفادت منها أكثر من 40 عائلة نازحة.


2- كان يوم 23 من كانون الاول 2014 حافلا بالنشاطات الاغاثية التي تتولى تنفبذها منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان فقد قام الفريق الاغاثي التابع لها عصر ذلك اليوم بالتوجه الى قرية كولان سيتي في عينكاوة و قام بتوزيع 200 سلة غذائية لنازحين كانوا قد قدموا من سهل نينوى و الموصل و سنجار من المكون المسيحي و باقي المكونات.  و بعد ان استكمل هذا البرنامج توجه مساء نفس اليوم الى قرية كزنزان في اربيل و وزع هناك 42 سلة غذائية الى ان هذا البرنامج الاغاثي الذي تنفذه حمورابي يتم بالتنسيق و التعاون و الدعم بينها و بين منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية.


3- حملة اغاثة يوم الاربعاء 24122014 شملت عدد من النازحين المتبقين في مخيم كنيسة مارت شموني وقد رافق الفريق في هذه الحملة الاب نهاد القس موسى و المربي متي عبوش عيسوا و بعدها توجه الفريق الى عدد من الاحياء في عينكاوة(محلة 108 و قرية جوتيار)  و رافق الفريق في هذه المهمة الانسانية الاب يوحنا اينا من كنيسة السريان الكاثوليك و المهندس سولاق بولس يوسف حيث قام بتوزيع 35 سلة غذائية على العوائل المتعففة في ناحية عينكاوة لمناسبة اعياد الميلاد.


4- قام الفريق بالتنسيق مع منظمة راقي لتطوير الطاقة البشرية صباح يوم الثلاثاء 23122014 بتوزيع 85 سلة غذائية في حي الاسكان في اربيل للعوائل العربية النازحة من صلاح الدين و ديالى و الرمادي و الموصل و قد ضم الفريق الاغاثي السادة لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس المنظمة و يوحنا يوسف توايا و شاربل اسحاق و رابي رويل و فادي يوحنا و اوهان لويس الذي تولى التغطية الاعلامية لهذا النشاط بالتصوير الفوتوغرافي و كان الفريق الاغاثس قد وزع 98 سلة غذائية في منطقتي كزنا و بحركة حيث استفاد من تلك الاغاثة 43 عائلة من المكون الشبكي في قرية بحركة و 45 عائلة مسيحية في قرية. 


5- انتقل الفريق الاغاثي التابع لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان من ساحة تواجده في البلدات و القرى ضمن محافظة دهوك و التي تضم نازحين نهار يوم 23/12/2014 قاصدا اربيل حيث وزع هناك سلل غذائية شملت عشرات العوائل النازحة من سهل نينوى و الموصل و صلاح الدين و ديالى و الرمادي، إذ باشر بتوزيع 98 سلة غذائية في منطقة كزنا و بحركة حيث استفاد من ذلك 43 عائلة من المكون الشبكي في قرية بحركة و 55 عائلة مسيحية في حي كزنا هذا و ضم فريق حمورابي السادة لويس مرقوس أيوب نائب رئيس المنظمة و يوحنا يوسف توايا و رابي رويل و عدد من النشطاء المتطوعين.






























​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يناير 2015)

رغم الأزمة، المسيحيون العراقيون يحافظون على إيمانهم








مهددين بالتحول القسري عن دينهم أو الموت على يد الدولة الإسلامية، أُجبر العديد من المسيحيين في العراق على الفرار من منازلهم. على الرغم من هذا، أعلنت أسرة التجأت إلى كنيسة في الأردن عن ثباتها في الإيمان.

الدكتور عماد إبراهيم داوود البالغ من العمر 47 عاماً، وهو أب لأربعة أطفال، قال متحدثاً إلى CNA: "نذهب إلى الكنيسة كل يوم تقريباً. نحن نصلي و مستمرون في إيماننا، فقدنا أشياء كثيرة، لكن لا يزال لدينا إيماننا. لا يزال هناك أمل". و أضاف ابنه يوسف البالغ من العمر 13 عاماً: "نحن نثق بالله".

اعتادت عائلة داوود العيش في بلدة برطلة المسيحية، على بعد عشرة أميال تقريباً من مدينة الموصل في العراق. و قالت فالنتين ابنته المراهقة: "إننا نعيش في منازل كبيرة جداً" واصفة إياها بأنها "قصور". أما الآن فهم يعيشون في مأوى للاجئين، في قاعة الكنيسة.

عائلات مؤلفة من خمس أو ست أشخاص تعيش في غرفة بحجم غرفة مكتب تقريباً، أوراق ملونة مثبتة على ألواح خشبية رقيقة لتوفر بعض الخصوصية، و القليل من الزينة معلقة على طول الجدران في محاولة للتخفيف عنهم، أسرّة بسيطة لكن مرتبة.

يتشارك حوالي 80 شخص في حمام واحد مشترك. و تقول ساجدة، زوجة داوود: "إنها ليست كافية لغسل أطفالي"، و لا يمكنهم الاستحمام إلا مرة واحدة أو مرتين في الأسبوع. أضاف داوود: "إننا نعيش في حالة سيئة للغاية و نخاف من الأمراض. كما نعاني بعض الصعوبات في إمداداتنا الغذائية. فكل يوم تصبح أقل. خصوصاً وجبة العشاء. فغالباً ليس لدينا وجبة عشاء".

خارج قاعة الكنيسة نجد الرجال الكبار في السن يلعبون الطاولة لتمرير الوقت. و أحدهم يخرج طقم أسنانه و يعرضه للترفيه عن الأطفال.

ساعد بعض الشبان بطلاء الكنيسة ومن بينهم ماريو الذي فقد والده في انفجار طال كنيسة في بغداد. يقول ماريو أن والده كان شرطياً في كاتدرائية سيدة الخلاص للسريان الكاثوليك في حي الكرادة في بغداد و كانت الكاتدرائية موقعاً للعديد من الهجمات المميتة منذ عام 2004. و يعتقد ماريو أن والده توفي في سبيل إيمانه و يصلي له دائماً و أضاف:"إننا نصلي لجعل الوضع أكثر هدوءاً". غادر الشاب و أمه العراق بفضل الدعم المالي من كاريتاس الأردن. قال: "ساعدتنا كاريتاس على شراء الطعام و المياه. الحمد لله".

منذ أواخر شهر تشرين الأول، ساعدت مؤسسة كاريتاس الأردن حوالي 2000 مسيحي عراقي ممن أتوا جواً من إربيل في كردستان العراق. كما قدمت المساعدة إلى 2000 آخرين ممن قدموا من العراق بوسائل أخرى. و ساعدتهم كاريتاس لإيجاد المأوى في الكنائس أو في بيوت مستأجرة في حال توفرها.

قدمت خدمات الإغاثة الكاثوليكية، ومقرها في الولايات المتحدة، حوالي 350,000 دولار لإعداد عدة كنائس في الأردن لاستقبال العراقيين. كما زودتهم الوكالة أيضاً بالبطانيات و الفرش و أثاث متواضع. كما قام الأردنيون، من مسلمين و مسيحيين، بمساعدة العراقيين. كما زار الأمير حسن بعض الملاجئ في الكنائس.

أعرب داوود عن امتنانه للمساعدة لكن لا يزال قلقاً فهي غير كافية. ومع ذلك، فإن الملاجئ أقل خطورة من المنزل. "نحن لا نشعر بالأمان هناك كنا نخشى أن نقتل. بيوتنا نُهِبَت. و هُدِّدنا إما بالقتل أو أن نصبح مسلمين". قال هذا قاصداً الدولة الإسلامية و المعروفة باسم "داعش"، و التي امتد عنفها في أنحاء سوريا و العراق و أسفر عن مقتل الآلاف و نزوح الملايين، و على من لا يعتنق الإسلام السني أن يدفع جزية أو يهرب للنجاة بحياته.

و أضاف داوود: "لقد ساء الوضع أكثر، خاصة بالنسبة للمسيحيين". في أعقاب الغزو الأمريكي للعراق عام 2003، فر العديد من المسيحيين إلى بلداتهم بسبب عدم الاستقرار. وكان داوود وعائلته قد غادروا منزلهم عدة مرات خوفاً من العنف. لكن المرة الأخيرة كانت مختلفة. "لقد كان الغزو مفاجئاً و لم يقف أحد في وجههم"، قال داوود هذا مشككاً في عدم تحرك الحكومة العراقية و قوات الدفاع المتحالفة معها، التي وعدت بالدفاع عن برطلة."أعتقد أنهم يريدوننا أن نُقتَل". كان بعض الناس في برطلة يطالبون بحمل السلاح للدفاع عن أنفسهم إلا أن القوات المسلحة ردت:"لا، نحن مستعدون للدفاع عنكم و لن نترككم"، بحسب ما ذكر داوود،"لكن ما حدث كان العكس تماماً. لقد تركونا. و لو لم نغادر خلال ساعات، شيئاً فظيعاً كان ليحدث لنا".

كانت رحلة داوود و أولاده من المنزل مروّعة. وقامت الدولة الإسلامية بقطع الإمدادات إلى البلدة لمدة شهرين قبل الغزو. لم يكن لديهم أكثر من بضع ساعات. فقد كانت قوات الدولة الإسلامية في طريقها. لقد بقي المرضى و المعاقين و المسنين في البلدة، تُرِكوا في الليل مع مئات الأشخاص الآخرين الذين عرقلوا طرق السيارات.


"لقد قضينا خمس ساعات حتى قطعنا مسافة 60 كيلومتر. كنا نخشى من أن تصلنا قنبلة أو أن تصل داعش. كنا في معركة مع الزمن حتى نبتعد عنهم". و أضاف:"عليك أن تبقى و تطيع الأوامر و لا تقول شيئاً. و إلا لن تكون مقبولاً. هؤلاء الناس لا يقبلون الآخر. هذه هي المشكلة. في أي بلد نجد أنواع مختلفة من الناس و الأديان و يعيشون معاً. لكن هؤلاء لا يريدون إلا من يوافقهم ويكون مثلهم". و تابع أن العراق كانت مختلفة قبل غزو الولايات المتحدة:"كان لدينا العديد من الأصدقاء المسلمين. كنا نتحدث معهم و لم تكن هناك مشكلة. إلا أن الوضع تغيّر بعد الحرب". وقال أن بعض المسلمين بدأ باتهام المسيحيين بعدم الإيمان بالله و أنهم بحاجة لتغيير دينهم. "أنت لا تستطيع أن تدافع عن نفسك، فلا يوجد أحد لحمايتك. يمكن لأيٍّ كان أن يقتلك و يؤذيك و لا أحد سيهتم".

لن يعود داوود إلى بلده حتى و إن عاد السلام من جديد. "بعد بضعة أشهر سيتغير كل شيء من جديد. و ستستمر الأزمة، و مرة تلو الأخرى. إنه لوضع صعب خاصة على الأطفال".

يأمل اثنين من أبنائه أن يكونوا أطباء مثله. و يطلب داوود المساعدة من الأمريكيين:"إن استطاعوا مساعدتنا لبدء حياة جديدة في بلد جديد ..." و قالت فالنتين مقاطعة:"مستقبل جديد". ليتابع والدها بحزن:"لا يوجد مستقبل هنا و لا في العراق. نريد الذهاب إلى بلد آمن لنبدأ حياة جديدة".

يستضيف الأردن الآلاف من اللاجئين العراقيين بالإضافة إلى 1,4 مليون لاجئ سوري. و ينتشر المزيد من اللاجئين في جميع أنحاء الشرق الأوسط، في حين تبقى الدول الغربية مترددة بشأن قبول طالبي اللجوء


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يناير 2015)

بطريرك الأرمن: يعلن في 2015 جميع ضحايا الإبادة الأرمنية قديسين، ويوم 24 نيسان ذكرى جميع "الشهداء القديسين للإبادة الجماعية








 أصدر البطريرك كاريكين الثاني بطريرك الأرمن الأرثوذكس منشوراً رسمياً بمناسبة فاعليات التذكير بالإبادة الجماعية للأرمن، والتي ذهب ضحيتها 1,5 مليون أرمني في سنوات أفول الإمبراطورية العثمانية، في عهد السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني في البداية، ثم في ظل حكومة "تركيا الفتاة"، وأخيراً تحت حكم جمال أتاتورك، والد الجمهورية التركية الحديثة.

استهدفت الدولة العثمانية الأرمن لأنهم كانوا مسيحيين ومتعلمين ومن الطبقة الوسطى. في عام 1915 تم إجبارهم على إغلاق مدارسهم وكنائسهم ومنظماتهم. وفي ذلك العام كانوا يُلاحَقون ويُقتَلون ويُغتصَبون ويُجبَرون على تحمل كل أنواع العنف والإذلال. وأعقب ذلك عمليات الترحيل إلى الصحراء والدفن الجماعي وإشعال النيران في القطارات التي تحمل اللاجئين الفارين. تمكن بعض الناجين من الوصول إلى أرمينيا وسوريا ولبنان.

اعترف مؤتمر باريس عام 1920 بالإبادة الأرمنية. ومنذ ذلك الحين اعترفت حوالي 20 دولة بالإبادة، باستثناء تركيا، التي لا تزال تدَّعي أن المجازر كانت نتيجة لمكافحة الجماعات المؤيدة للاستقلال.

كما قامت تركيا بمحاكمة الكتاب والمؤرخين الذين نشروا الكتب عن الإبادة الجماعية. وفقط في العام الماضي، أعرب رئيس الوزراء رجب طيب أردوغان تعازيه للمجزرة لأحفاد الأرمن.

في منشوره، أعلن غبطة البطريرك كاريكين الثاني أنه سيقود القداس في 23 نيسان 2015 لإعلان جميع ضحايا الإبادة كقديسين، فقد قُتِلوا "في سبيل الإيمان والوطن". وسيجعل من يوم 24 نيسان يوماً لإحياء ذكرى جميع "الشهداء القديسين للإبادة الجماعية".

ووفقاً لتقارير غير مؤكدة، سيحيي البابا فرنسيس قداساً في ساحة القديس بطرس في 12 نيسان في ذكرى الإبادة الجماعية للأرمن.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يناير 2015)

السيد أنور هداية يتفقد النازحين في مدرسة عنكاوا الأساس








قام السيد أنور متي هداية عضو مجلس محافظة نينوى عن كوتا المسيحيين بتفقد العوائل النازحة من أبناء شعبنا المسيحي في مدرسة ( عنكاوا الأساس ) في ناحية عنكاوا ، وفي بداية زيارته التقى بالمنظمة الطبية الأمريكية ( la cima world missions) التي تقدم خدماتها للنازحين مجاناً كجزء من مهامها الإنسانية في إغاثة النازحين واطلع على جدول أعمالهم والذي تضمن زيارات متعددة إلى كافة المجمعات والمدارس التي اتخذها النازحين مأوى لهم ، وأكد المسؤول عن اللجنة الدكتور ( David sperow) استعداد منظمته على مواصلة نشاطها الإنساني لخدمة اكبر شريحة ممكنة من العوائل في الجانب الطبي واستكمال زياراتهم إلى المجمعات السكنية الأخرى في القريب العاجل بالتنسيق مع عضو مجلس محافظة نينوى عن كوتا المسيحيين .

 ثم التقى السيد هداية بالأستاذ جورج المسؤول عن أمور النازحين في المدرسة واطلع على أهم النشاطات التي تم تحقيقها من قبل مجموعة من منظمات المجتمع المدني خدمة لأبناء شعبنا المهجرين ، ثم اطلع السيد هداية على السجلات  الخاصة بالنازحين لمعرفة مدى وصول المساعدات الإنسانية إليهم ،وناقش مع مسؤول المجمع مجريات الأمور وأحوال النازحين المعاشية .

ثم تفقد السيد هداية جميع العوائل وأكد لهم حرصه الشديد على المساهمة في تقليل معاناتهم قدر الإمكان فضلاً عن متابعته لحقوقهم المشروعة في الوزارات المعنية كوزارة الهجرة والمهجرين لتسهيل الإجراءات الروتينية للحصول على تلك الحقوق، ومطالبة الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومة إقليم كردستان واللجنة العليا لإغاثة النازحين المسيحيين بتكثيف جهودهم في مجال الإغاثة نظراً للوضع المأساوي الذي تعيشه العوائل النازحة . كما أكد على استعداده بالمساهمة في توفير بعض المستلزمات اللوجستية والغذائية والطبية التي قد تخفف من معاناة أبناء شعبنا كما في زياراته السابقة.

هذا وقد رافقه السيد نجيب ناصر والدكتور نشأت مبارك عضوا الهيئة التنفيذية لحركة تجمع السريان والأستاذ عبد الله سلمان .























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2015)

قداسة البطريرك أفرام يتفقد العوائل المهجرة في الكرفانات ببلدة عنكاوا








خلال اليوم الأخير من أيام عام 2014 ولليوم الثاني من زيارة قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني إلى إقليم كوردستان قام قداسته بجولة تفقد خلالها العوائل المهجرة قسراً من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى والساكنة في الكرفانات ضمن مقاطعة 128 في بلدة عنكاوا، وفي بداية الجولة التقى قداسته بمجموعة من الاطفال المهجرين ثم توجه إلى ملعب الخيمة الرياضي الخاص بالاطفال وشاركهم لعبة صيد الحمام التي تشبه لعبة الركبي، بعدها تجول في الكرفانات المخصصة لهذه العوائل المهجرة فصلى قداسته على طفلة إحدى العوائل التي ولدت أخيراً في الكرفان الساكنين فيه وعمرها الآن خمسة عشر يوماً وتدعى جينيفر، وبالرغم من الظروف الصعبة التي تمر بهذه العوائل حيث إنهم يعيشون أيام العيد وهم خارج ديارهم وبلداتهم إلا أن هذه الظروف لم تغب عن بال قداسة البطريرك أفرام فتراه يسمع إلى معاناتهم ومآسيهم ويتفقد مرضاهم ويصلي من أجل العودة إلى بيوتهم وديارهم التي هجروا منها قسراً، كما إن قداسته شارك إحدى العوائل احتفالها بليلة رأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة سنة 2015 فقطع كعكة العيد أمام باب الكرفان التالع لهذه العوائل قائلاً لها نطلب من سيدنا يسوع المسيح "له المجد" أن تحمل السنة الجديدة بشائر السلام لكم وللمعمورة كلها وأن ينعم سيدنا المسيح على الجميع بالطمأنينة والصحة والتوفيق.

بعد ذلك زار قداسته المركز الصحي الجديد الخاص بالعوائل المهجرة واستمع قداسته من منسق المركز إلى شرح عن أقسام المركز وما يحتويه من عيادات ومستلزمات طبية وما يقدمه من خدمات لهذه العوائل.















































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2015)

أبناء النهرين: رثاء الفقيد المناضل القومي سعيد قرياقوس (ورحل الراهب في صومعة الأمة)






بعد صراع طويل وعنيد مع المرض رحل مؤخرا جسديا عن دنيانا الابن البار لأمة آشور.. المناضل القومي الكبير (سعيد قرياقوس) في مدينة شيكاغو في الولايات المتحدة الأميركية.

لقرابة خمسة عشر عاما انتزع المرض اللعين من معلمنا الراحل القدرة على السير ولكنه وقف عاجزا عن النيل من عزيمته ومكابرته والمس ولو بجزء يسير من إيمانه الراسخ بقضية شعبه وحتمية انتصارها مهما دارت الأيام، فقد كان يذهل الجالسين بحضرته وحتى في أيامه الأخيرة بتيقنه من قناعاته هذه.. ويأخذهم في أحاديثه للاستغراق معه في الحلم الجميل بالعيش من جديد بحرية وكرامة على ثرى بيت نهرين مرة أخرى.

الكثير منا يعتصره الألم هذه الأيام وهو يرى أغلب أبناء هذه الأمة مغتربين عن ذاتهم وانتمائهم القومي، والكثيرين غارقين في مستنقع التقسيمات ومهزلة صراع التسميات.. فكيف بسعيد ونخبة واعية ومناضلة من الشباب تخوض في الخمسينيات من القرن الماضي تحدي الإبحار في المشروع القومي والتصدي للانقسام والتشرذم في ظل ما كان سائدا وطاغيا في تلك الأيام من الانغلاق والتزمت والتخندق الطائفي والعشائري والمناطقي، ولكن سعيد ابن سنجار ورفاقه الغيارى من أبناء الجزيرة وخابور لم تلن عزيمتهم وتثنى شوكتهم وواصلوا مسيرة النضال إيمانا بقضية شعبهم وحقيقة وحدته.

لقد عُرف الراحل الكبير سواء ممن عمل معه من الرفاق في المنظمة الآثورية الديمقراطية وحركة تحرير آشور اللتان ساهم في تأسيسهما.. أو بقية العاملين والناشطين في ساحة العمل القومي، عُرف عنه الثبات والإيمان والصفاء والنقاء، وخبر فيه مبدأيته ومقته الشديد للكذب والكذابين، فآثر العزوبية ونذر نفسه راهبا ناسكا لخدمة الأمة.. وآثر لنفسه العوز والانزواء وهو الذي كان بمقدوره وبيسر أن يمتطي صهوة المصالح الشخصية وبناء الأمجاد الزائفة والتي غالبا ما تكون كما علمتنا الأيام على حساب المصلحة العليا للشعب والأمة.

 في رحيلك لن تف الكلمات بحقك أيها المعلم والإنسان والمناضل العنيد، فارحل بسلام وطمأنينة، فحلمك أمانة في أعناق كل الشرفاء من أبناء هذه الأمة. ونقول إن حلمك ليس نسيج من الخيال.. وحركة الحياة ستقول كلمتها حتما، وفي الأخير سوف لن يصح إلا الصحيح لأنه مهما كانت سطوة ما نعيشه من كوارث وانكسارات ونعانيه من علل وعوامل الضعف.. فعوامل الانبعاث والقوة أكبر بكثير من كل ذلك.

وختاما نعزي أنفسنا في كيان أبناء النهرين ونعزي كل رفاقه وأبناء شعبنا في رحيل هذا المناضل الكبير.. سائلين الله ان يتقبله برحمته الواسعة في ملكوته السماوي.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2015)

سفير العراق في الاردن يقدم الهدايا لابناء النازحين








بمناسبة  اعياد الميلاد واعياد راس السنة الميلادية الجديدة 2015  وبالتعاون بين وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين ومجلس الطائفة العراقية المسيحية  في المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية  قام  سفير جمهورية العراق الدكتور جواد هادي عباس سفير جمهورية العراق  في عمان الاردن بتاريخ 30-12-2014 بزيارة احدى قاعات الكنائس التي يتواجد فيها النازحين العراقيين المسيحيين اللذين نزحوا من ارضهم ومدنهم وقراهم ولجاؤا الى الاردن عمان بمكرمة ملكية من جلالة الملك عبد الله بن الحسين  الذي امر باستقبال عدد من النازحين العراقيين المسيحيين حيث وصل الى الاردن بحدود سبعة الاف مواطن عراقي مسيحي هربا من بطش المتشددين من داعش اللذين  هجروا  ابناء العراق الاصلاء من ارضهم ومدنهم  واستقبلتهم الاردن وتم اسكان المئات منهم  في قاعات الكنائس  كما تم اسكان البعض في شقق بسيطة تجمع  كل شقة عدد من العوائل  من نساء واطفال وشيوخ وشباب وشابات  ...وفي هذه الزيارة لسفير جمهورية العراق الى كنيسة مسيح في ام السماق والتي زارها لتقديم التهاني  وهدايا العيد لاطفال النازحين ,,  تم استقبال السفير من قبل الاب ابراهيم والدكتور غازي رحو والدكتور خالد المختار وممثل وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين في سفارة العراق في الاردن السيد صفاء وكذلك ممثل الكاريتاس السيد فارس فرنسسيس  وبحضور عدد من العوائل النازحة واطفالهم  حيث قدمت السفارة الهداية للاطفال النازحين بمناسبة الاعياد بعد تم تحديد عددا من الهدايا بحدود 250 هدية للاطفال  والقى السيد السفير كلمة بحضور العوائل  رحب  بالحضور واطفالهم  ودعاهم الى الصبر لحين عودتهم الى منازلهم وقراهم  التي يقاتل من اجل اعادتها من داعش رجال العراق من الجيش العراقي  والبيشمركة لطرد هؤلاء المجرمين اللذين جاؤا من خارج البلاد  خارج الحدود العراقية  والايام القريبة القادمة سوف تشهد هذا الحدث باذن الله  ثم قام السيد السفير بتوزيع الهدايا على ابناء النازحين وحضرت القنوات التلفزيونية  لتسجيل هذه المبادرة اللطيفة من سفارة العراق  في الاردن  علما ان السيد سفير جمهورية العراق كان في الايام الماضية قد قام بعدد من الزيارات  للنازحين وقدم لهم الهدايا بهذه المناسبة ودعاهم الى التشبث بارضهم ووطنهم وعدم التوجه للهجرة من هذه الارض لانها ارض اجداداهم وابائهم وهم اصلاء الارض .......





















​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2015)

وزير العمل الكندي "جيسون كيني" وأعضاء البرلمان الكندي يحضرون أحتفالية كادر التعليم المسيحي في فانكوفر

أقام كادر التعليم المسيحي في خورنة "كنيسة الرسولين بطرس و بولص الكلدانية" في مدينة فانكوفر الكندية، بإحتفالية خاصة لطلاب التعليم المسيحي بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة المجيدة وذلك في تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء يوم السبت المصادف 27 كانون الأول 2014 في قاعة كنيسة القديس ماثيو. بحضور راعي الخورنة حضرة الآب الفاضل "سرمد يوسف باليوس" المحترم، وكافة معلمي ومعلمات التعليم المسيحي مع أكثر من 280 طالب وطالبة وبمصاحبة أهاليهم.

   وكانت مفاجأة الأحتفال هو حضور السيد جيسون كيني وزير العمل والتنمية الأجتماعية ووزير الثقافات المتعددة في الحكومة الكندية، وعدد من أعضاء البرلمان الكندي. بدأ الأحتفال بصلاة الربانية وباللغة السريانية (الكلدانية)، ثم ألقى حضرة الآب سرمد باليوس كلمة ترحيبية بهذه المناسبة، تلتها كلمة السيد الوزير. وقد تخلل الحفل فعاليات وتراتيل متعددة، لكل مرحلة على حدة وبلغات السريانية والعربية والإنكليزية. وبعدها شارك السيد الوزير وأعضاء البرلمان والحضور الكرام، المحتفلون بالرقصة الفولكلورية لأبناء شعبنا المسيحي (الخكا) في جو يسوده الوئام والسرور. وبعدها تناول الحضور وجبة عشاء مشتركة، حيث ساهم الوزير جيسون بنفسه وأعضاء البرلمان بإعداد وتحضير وتوزيع وجبات العشاء إلى جميع الحضور الكرام. وفي الختام أطل بابا نوئيل على طلبة التعليم المسيحي، ليوزع عليهم الهدايا فردًا فردًا، فعمَّ الفرح والأندهاش على وجوههم وملأت ضحكاتهم قاعة الأحتفال. ثم قام حضرة الآب الفاضل سرمد باليوس بتوزيع هدايا تذكارية للكادر التعليمي.

   وبهذه المناسبة تتقدم خورنة كنيسة الرسولين بطرس و بولص الكلدانية وكل العاملين فيها بالتهاني القلبية لغبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس الأول روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى بالتهاني والتبريكات بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة المجيدة، داعين من طفل المغارة أن يمنح بلدنا العراق الأمن والأمان وليعمّ الخير والسلام، ولشعبنا المسيحي المهجر قسراً الأستقرار والعودة سالمين إلى ديارهم.








































































































































































​


----------



## grges monir (2 يناير 2015)

انا مش شايف ان دى حلول
دى مسكنات لا اكثر
الحل ان يرجع هولاء المشردين  لبيوتهم امنين  وياتى الحل بدحر داعش ومن يواليها نهائيا
او ايجاد سكن مكان جديد امن وانسانى لهم بدلا من هذا الوضع الغير انسانى


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> انا مش شايف ان دى حلول
> دى مسكنات لا اكثر
> الحل ان يرجع هولاء المشردين  لبيوتهم امنين  وياتى الحل بدحر داعش ومن يواليها نهائيا
> او ايجاد سكن مكان جديد امن وانسانى لهم بدلا من هذا الوضع الغير انسانى




لا يوجد اثنين في العراق يختلفون على ما تفضلت به اخي الحبيب

1- بالنسبة الى العوائل المسيحية المهجرة من موصل ...
قسم منهم يفضلون الهجرة من العراق كليا
والقسم الاخر يريد ان يرجع الى محافظته الاصلية وهي الموصل
والقسم الثالث يريد ان يسكن في بغداد او في اقليم كردستان 

2- بالنسبة للارهاب الداعشي ...
القوات العسكرية من الجيش العراقي والحشد الشعبي كلهم يقاتلون ليل نهار لتحرير الارض من داعش- لكن العملية تستغرق بعض الوقت لان داعش ليست جيش نظامي هم عصابات متناثرة هنا وهناك وهذا يتطلب تمشيط الارض متر بمتر
الحرب مع داعش ليست حرب جبهوية وانما حرب عصابات

شكرا جزيلا لتعاطفك ومحبتك واهتمامك باهلك المسيحيين العراقيين
ربي يحفظك ويخليك
تحياتي وتقديري يا طيب


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2015)

موقع عمكاباد ومؤسسة شلاما الخيرية يوزعان هدايا للاطفال النازحين بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد وراس السنة الجديدة






قام موقع عمكاباد ومؤسسة شلاما الخيرية بتوزيع هدايا الاطفال بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد وراس السنة الجديدة لعدد من الاطفال النازحين من منطقة سهل نينوى والمتواجدين في مجمع عنكاوا مول ومجمع الكرمليسيين وذلك في مساء هذا اليوم الثلاثاء 30/12/2014 وقد بلغ عدد الهدايا 500 هدية.

يذكر ان مؤسسة شلاما الخيرية ساهمت في اغاثة عدد كبير من العوائل النازحة منذ بداية النزوح ولحد الان والمتواجدين في محافظتي اربيل ودهوك.













































​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2015)

قداسة البطريرك افرام يحضر امسية الميلاد في كنيسة ام النور في عنكاوا








في المساء حضر قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني أمسية ميلادية لجوقات أم النور وبرطلة للكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية التي اقيمت في كنيسة أم النور في عنكاوا ولدى وصول ودخول قداسته إلى الكنيسة صلى مع الحضور الصلاة الربانية ثم قدم عريفا الحفل كلمة رحبا خلالها بقداسة البطريرك بعدها ألقى نيافة المطران مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف كلمة تحدث خلالها عن هذه المناسبة التي اخذت طابعاً مختلفاً جداً عن كل مرة إذ تميزت بوجود الأب الاقدس مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني بيننا وهو يحتضن ابنائه ويمد ذراعيه ويمسك بكل واحد منهم، ثم قدم أطفال روضة مار متى ترتيلتين باللغة السراينة بعدها قدم أطفال كنيسة الموصل تراتيل باللغة السريانية، وخلال الأمسية رتلت جوقة كنائس برطلة تراتيل الميلاد باللغتين السريانية والعربية كما قدمت تراتيل اخرى مستوحاه من الطقس السرياني، تلاها جوقة أم النور التي قدمت اوبريت الميلاد وتراتيل بالمتاسبة.

بعدها ألقى قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني كلمة معبرة قال فيها من هذا المكان المبارك نهديكم اطيب التمنيات ونحن نستقبل هذا العام الميلادي الجديد لنكون مع ابنائنا الروحانيين الذين هجروا قسراً من مدنهم وبلداتهم، واضاف قداسته نودع عاماً مليئاً بالمآسي، نودع عاماً غير مأسوف عليه لابناء المسيح لابناء المشرق فنصلي ونطلب من الرب الاله لتكون سنة 2015 سنة تحقيق الاماني باحلال الامن والسلام في ربوع منطقتنا ويعود المهجرين إلى بيوتهم وبلداتهم، واكد قداسة البطريرك أفرام  خلال كلمته على عدم ترك أرض الاباء والاجداد ومن الخطيئة ان نتركها ونضيع تراثاً روحياً عمره عمر التأريخ، بعدها قدم التهاني إلى الإخوة المسلمين في العام الميلادي الجديد وصلى من أجل ابناء العراق وسوريا ولبنان وكل منطقة الشرق الأوسط









































































































​


----------



## grges monir (4 يناير 2015)

ربنا ينزع الالم والتعب من الشعب المسيحى العراقى والسورى خاصة  فى هذة الايام المباركة وكل  العالم يارب


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2015)

grges monir قال:


> ربنا ينزع الالم والتعب من الشعب المسيحى العراقى والسورى خاصة  فى هذة الايام المباركة وكل  العالم يارب



من بئك لباب السما

شكرا جزيلا يا غالي على احساسك الاخوي تجاه اهلك في العراق وسوريا

ربي يحفظك ويخليك


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يناير 2015)

قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يزور محافظ اربيل








قام قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس بزيارة مبنى محافظة اربيل وكان باستقبال قداسته محافظ اربيل نوزاد هادي وضم الوفد المرافق لقداسته السادة المطارنة مارغريغوريوس صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي ومارطيماثاوس موسى الشماني رئيس ابرشية ديرمارمتى ومارنيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف رئيس طائفة السريان الارثوذكس في الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان ومارتيماثاوس متي الخوري المعاون البطريركي، وجرى خلال اللقاء حديث تناول الاوضاع العامة في العراق واقليم كوردستان والمنطقة كما تناول موضوع زيارة قداسته الى الاقليم وتفقده اوضاع المهجرين الساكنين في كل من اربيل ودهوك، وقدم قداسة البطريرك افرام شكره وتقديره الى رئاسة وحكومة اقليم كوردستان على استقبالها ورعايتها للمهجرين قسرا من الموصل وسهل نينوى ، من جانبه ثمن محافظ اربيل جهود قداسة البطريرك افرام وقيامه بزيارة الاقليم والمهجرين وللمرة الرابعة، هذا وحضر اللقاء عضو مجلس محافظة اربيل صباح بويا ومدير ناحية عنكاوا جلال حبيب عزيز ومسؤول لجنة محلية عنكاوا للحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني انو جوهر وعدد من المسؤولين في المحافظة.





















​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يناير 2015)

امسية تضامنية مع ابناء شعبنا المهجرين- مشيكان








في 24-11-2014 اقيمت في ولاية مشيكان الأمريكية امسية تضامنية مع ابناء شعبنا المهجرين من مدنهم وقراهم ,  ومن ضمن الفعاليات العديدة  قدم الزميل شوقي قونجا  من اذاعة صوت الكلدان في ولاية مشيكان الأمريكية قصيدة بعنوان  

طفله ( طفل )

صاحب الأخ شوقي قونجا اثناء القاء قصيدته الفنان البير فرنسيس بالعزف على الة الكمان وشاركه الفنان خيري بوداغ بغناء القصيدة

رابط القصيدة ...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ES2Q8WeYqVE

ولمشاهدة كافة الفعاليات يرجى الذهاب الى موقع الأذاعة

الرابط

https://www.youtube.com/results?search_query=chaldean+voice

or www.youtube.com then Chaldean voice





اذاعة صوت الكلدان

الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية – مشيكان

- See more at: http://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,58149.html#sthash.tAp6IsBy.dpuf


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يناير 2015)

وفد من اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني يزور سيادة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام كريم الثاني





قام وفد من اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني برئاسة السيد يوسف يعقوب متي رئيس الاتحاد بزيارة سيادة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني كريم بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق الرئيس الاعلى للكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية في العالم اجمع وبحضور نيافة المطران مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف مطران ابرشية الموصل وكركوك وكردستان للسريان الارثوذوكس وسيادة المطران متي الخوري النائب البطريركي في دمشق .

وجرى خلال اللقاء حوار حول مختلف القضايا التي تهم ابناء شعبنا في هذه المرحلة وما يتعرض له بعد استيلاء داعش على محافظة نينوى ومعظم مناطق سهل نينوى .

واكد سيادة البطريرك على ضرورة التمسك بالمباديء المصيرية التي تخص شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري وضرورة توحيد جهود كافة احزاب شعبنا في هذه المرحلة وما يلي مرحلة التحرير والثبات على مطاليب شعبنا وحقوقه في كافة المحافل وضرورة التفاوض والتحاور مع من يمثل القوميات الاخرى في سهل نينوى .

وفي الجانب السياسي عرض السيد يوسف يعقوب متي واعضاء الوفد مجمل الزيارات والحوارات واللقاءات التي قامت بها قيادة الحزب مع الجهات الداخلية والدولية والدبلوماسية خلال هذه المرحلة مع الاستنتاجات والاتفاقات .

وفي الجانب العسكري وضح رئيس الوفد مضمون وكيفية انشاء قوة عسكرية من ابناء شعبنا للمشاركة في تحرير سهل نينوى وبالاتفاق مع وزارة البيشمركة وموافقة حكومة اقليم كوردستان , وبالاتفاق الكامل مع حزب بيت نهرين الديموقراطي .

وفي الجانب الانساني وضحت السيدة حنان متي توما رئيسة منظمة بيث نهرين للمراة مجمل نشاطات المنظمة وحجم المساعدات الانسانية التي تم تقديمها للمهجرين من كافة المكونات عن طريق هذه المنظمة .

وفي نهاية اللقاء شكر سيادة البطريرك جهود كل العاملين من السياسيين وغيرهم من ابناء شعبنا وكل الجهات التي تساهم في التخفيف عن معاناة المهجرين من ابناء شعبنا والمكونات الاخرى .



































​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يناير 2015)

دعوة من الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية 












​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يناير 2015)

"على العالم ان يُدرك مأساة المسيحيين اللاجئين في أربيل"






يتحدث غايتان بوشرارلا  دي شازوت، الأمين العام للأعمال البابوية الإرسالية في فرنسا عن لقائه بالمسيحيين اللاجئين في اربيل عندما حج الى المنطقة الى جانب الكاردينال فيليب بارباران.

لماذا شاركت منظمة الأعمال البابوية الإرسالية في احتفالات عيد الأنوار في اربيل؟
غايتان بوشرارلا  دي شازوت: بدأت قصة المنظمة مع مسيحيي العراق هذا الصيف. فبعد أن كتب الكاردينال بارباران مقالاً يُناصر فيه مسيحيي العراق في صحيفة لو فيغارو في 26 يونيو 2014، أطلقنا حملة تبرعات وجمعنا 650 ألف يورو بفضل 800 متبرع. وأوكلنا هذا لمبلغ الى السفير البابوي في بغداد وهي تهدف الى تأمين المساعدات الأولية للاجئين. ونوجه مساعدتنا الآن نحو الأطفال من أجل بناء المدارس فهناك عدد كبير جداً من الأطفال في مخيمات اللاجئين. 

ما هي الصور التي طبعت ذاكرتك خلال لقاء اللاجئين في العراق؟
غايتان بوشرارلا  دي شازوت:  إن الصور التي لا تزال في بالي قوية جداً كصورة صبي كان يحاول أن يضع في جيبه أكبر قدر ممكن من الشموع التي كنا نخصصها للمسيرات. فهمت بعدها انه حين ينقطع التيار الكهربائي، على المرء بالإنارة بطريقة أو بأخرى خاصةً إن كان يعيش في غرفة واحدة تفتقد الى النوافذ! ولا زلت أتذكر هذه الفتاة التي كانت تغلق الباب ولا تتجرأ على الخروج من فسحتها فكانت تطل برأسها فقط لتلتقط بعض الأغراض التي كنت أعطيها اياها. 

بدت لي في بعض الأحيان مبادراتي من غير جدوى نظراً الى مدى المأساة. ذهبت الى اربيل متردداً فما الذي عسانا نفعله في بلدٍ يعيش الحرب؟ إن الوضع معقد جداً: فقد اصبح المسيحيون المضطهدون من قبل داعش لاجئين في فضاءٍ مسلم. وتجدر الإشارة الى ان الأكراد مسلمين وهم كانوا خلال التاريخ طغاةً إلا انهم اليوم يعتنقون الاعتدال فقلة من النساء فقط محجبات. 

ما هو وضع لاجئي عنكاوا؟
غايتان بوشرارلا  دي شازوت:  لاحظنا ألماً شديداً في صفوف اللاجئين. كانوا يعيشون حياةً طبيعية قبل وصول داعش. فكانوا يمتلكون المنازل والقطيع وكانوا صيادلة ومقاولين وأساتذة ووجدوا فجأةً نفسهم خاليي الوفاض، لا شيء لديهم، غير قادرين على العودة أو التفكير في المستقبل. أدركتُ انه من المهم جداً ان نكون الى جانبهم وان نلتقي بهم ونصلي معهم. فمن الواجب ان يعرفوا اننا لا نتخلى عنهم واننا نشهد ونخبر السلطات عن مدى معاناتهم لكي تأخذ السلطات الدولية القرار بمساعدتهم. 

ما الذي باستطاعتنا القيام به هنا في فرنسا على المستوى الملموس؟
غايتان بوشرارلا  دي شازوت: إنهم بحاجة الى صلواتنا والى معرفة اننا لا نتركهم وحدهم يواجهون مصيرهم. عشنا هناك لحظات أمل وهذا جميل جداً. فقدمنا لهم المسبحة وتمثال سيدة فورفيار على أمل ان تمكث في يومٍ ما في كنيسة الموصل... كلّها علامات رجاء وهو رجاء نحمله من خلال صلواتنا لمريم لكي يعود المسيحيون الى الموصل. إن انتقال هذه المجموعات الى أوروبا ليس بالحل إذ ان ثقافتهم مختلفة كل الاختلاف عن الثقافة الأوروبية ومن الممكن ان يختبروا في أوروبا اجتثاثاً حقيقياً عن الجذور. 

إن الانتقال لحلٌ متطرف وقد يكون هفوة ثقافية وجغرافية سياسية.  تواجد المسيحيون على هذه الأرض منذ زمنٍ بعيد وهم يمثلون نخبة مجتمعهم وهو عنصرٌ أساسي من بلد ما بين النهرين. تعرف السلطات الكردية ذلك وهناك رغبة مشتركة بين البطريرك ساكو والسلطات الكردية لكي يبقى المسيحيون. 

التقينا بحاكم كردستان الذي اعرب عن رغبته بأن يعرف العالم المأساة التي تعيشها أربيل وصعوبة الوضع ودقته. فأي مدينة باستطاعتها ان تستقبل بين ليلةٍ وضحاها 50 ألف لاجئ وتأمين كل ما يلزم لهم؟ نحن نعرف ان للأكراد خارطتهم الجيوسياسية وطموحاتهم فهم يريدون دولة وهم بحاجةٍ الينا لكي نطلق هذه الرسالة الى العالم ومفادها: "نواجه نحن الأكراد وحدنا هذا الوضع المأساوي. نبذل الكثير من الجهود إلا اننا وحدنا لا نجد سبيلاً فنحن بحاجة الى دعم المجتمع الدولي."


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يناير 2015)

قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يتفقد المهجرين في محافظة دهوك








المحطة الثانية لجولة قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني في اقليم كوردستان كانت مدينة دهوك حيث زار قداسته ابناء الرعية من المهجرين قسرا من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى ولدى وصول قداسته كنيسة مريم العذراء التابعة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في دهوك كان باستقباله جمع حاشد من المؤمنين حيث ترأس قداسته قداسا خاصا برأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة بحضور السادة المطارنة والخوارنة والاباء الكهنة من الكنائس الشقيقة وبعد ان تلا قداسة البطريرك افرام فصلا من الانجيل المقدس القى قداسته موعظة تحدث خلالها عن المعاناة والمشاكل والمآسي التي مرت بالمؤمنين من ابناء شعبنا الذين هجروا قسرا من ديارهم وبلداتهم متمنيا ان يكون العام الجديد عام سلام وامان وعام عودة المهجرين الى ديارهم وفي ختام القداس قدم قداسة البطريرك شكره لرئاسة وحكومة اقليم كوردستان على استقبالهم واحتضانهم ابناء شعبنا المهجرين قسرا من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى كما قدم شكره الى محافظ دهوك فرهاد الاتروشي لحضوره القداس وعلى جهوده الكبيرة التي بذلها وتبذلها المحافظة من اجل تقديم ماهو افضل للعوائل المهجرة الساكنة في محافظة دهوك.
























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يناير 2015)

مراسيم توديع قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني في مطار اربيل الدولي

 

 

غادر قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس والوفد المرافق له اقليم كوردستان مساء السبت متوجها الى بيروت بعد زيارة للاقليم استمرت اربعة ايام تفقد خلالها اوضاع المهجرين قسرا من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى، وكان في توديعه بمطار اربيل الدولي السادة المطارنة مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي ومار طيماثاوس موسى الشماني رئيس ابرشية ديرمارمتى وتوابعها للسريان الارثوذكس ومار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف رئيس طائفة السريان الارثوذكس في الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان وخلال فترة الاستراحة بصالة الشرف في المطار تبادل قداسته مع السادة المطارنة الاحاديث حول هذه الزيارة للاقليم التي كانت الزيارة الرابعة حيث تفقد خلالها اوضاع المهجرين في كل من اربيل ودهوك يذكر ان الوفد المرافق لقداسته ضم كلا من نيافة المطرانين مارسلوانس بطرس النعمة مطران حمص وحماة وطرطوس ومار تيماثاوس متي الخوري المعاون البطريركي، هذا واجرى الزميل شمعون متي لقاء مع قداسة البطريرك افرام وسأله عن انطباعه لهذه الزيارة الى اقليم كوردستان ، كما اجرى لقاء اخر مع نيافة المطران مارنيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف الذي تحدث عن تقييمه لنتائج زيارة قداسة البطريرك افرام الى اقليم كوردستان

















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يناير 2015)

البيشمركة تشكل افواجا خاصة بالمسيحيين والايزيديين والشبك ضمن تشكيلاتها








تواصل وزارة البيشمركة في حكومة إقليم كردستان، إجراءاتها من أجل تشكيل قوات خاصة بالأقليات الدينية في سهل نينوى ضمن تشكيلات قوات البيشمركة لتتولى فيما بعد حماية مناطقها.

وقال الفريق الركن جمال محمد رئيس أركان قوات البيشمركة، في تصريح لصحيفة «الشرق الأوسط»: "بأمر من رئيس إقليم كردستان والقائد العام لقوات البيشمركة مسعود بارزاني، قررت وزارة البيشمركة تشكيل أفواج لكل الأقليات ضمن تشكيلات البيشمركة وسيتم تدريب المتطوعين من أبناء هذه الأقليات لتتولى فيما بعد حماية منطقها".

وتابع محمد إنه "في هذا الإطار أنهى فوج من الإيزيديين تدريباته وهذا الفوج يضم 600 مقاتل، وهم الآن ينفذون الواجب المنوط بهم في ناحية سنونى والمجمعات التابعة لقضاء شنكال، وهناك فوج آخر من الإيزيديين بدأ التدريب ويضم أيضا 600 مقاتل، وسيتم توزيعهم في مناطقهم بعد إنهاء تدريباتهم"، مشيرا إلى أن عدد هذه القوات يعتمد على حاجة المنطقة والظروف وميلاكات الوزارة والميزانية، مبينا في الوقت ذاته أن الوزارة تواصل استعداداتها لتشكيل قوات خاصة من المسيحيين والإيزيديين والكاكائيين والشبك.

بدوره، أعلن محما خليل، أحد قادة المتطوعين في شنكال، لـ«الشرق الأوسط» أن "هناك أمر من رئيس الإقليم مسعود بارزاني بتشكيل قوة من الإيزيديين ضمن تشكيلات وزارة البيشمركة قوامها 3000 مقاتل تتراوح أعمارهم ما بين 18 - 40 عاما لحماية سنجار"، مضيفا أنه عندما زار رئيس حكومة الإقليم نيجيرفان بارزاني جبل شنكال أول من أمس "طلبنا منه زيادة عديد هذه القوة إلى 10 آلاف مقاتل، لأن المساحة الجغرافية لشنكال واسعة وتحتاج إلى قوات كبيرة لحمايتها وحماية جبل شنكال".

في السياق نفسه، افتتح المسيحيون أمس في مدينة تلسقف مقر قوات سهل نينوى التي شكلها حزب بيت النهرين الديمقراطي واتحاد بيت النهرين الوطني المسيحي. وقال روميو هكاري، سكرتير حزب بيت النهرين، لـ «الشرق الأوسط» إن قوة من هذا المقر قوامها 500 مقاتل ستتوجه اليوم إلى مركز تدريب سوران التابع لمحافظة أربيل "لبدء تدريباتهم العسكرية على استخدام الأسلحة، وبعد انتهاء التدريب هناك اتفاق مع وزارة البيشمركة على عودة هذه القوات إلى مقر تلسقف في سهل نينوى"، مبينا أن "وزارة البيشمركة ستتحمل كل استحقاقات هذه القوات المادية والمعنوية والتسليح بعد انتهاء التدريب، لأنهم سيكونون على ملاك وزارة البيشمركة لكن بخصوصية كلدانية سريانية آشورية".

وأشار هكاري إلى أنهم سيرسلون في المرحلة الثانية أكثر من 500 متطوع مسيحي آخر للتدريب، بعد أن تنهي الدفعة الأولى تدريباتها، مضيفا أن "هذه القوة ستشارك مع قوات البيشمركة الموجودة في مناطق سهل نينوى في الهجوم على (داعش) وتحرير كل هذه المناطق، وستحمي القرى والبلدات المسيحية في سهل نينوى في مرحلة ما بعد (داعش)".

المكون الشبكي أيضا بدأ بتسجيل أسماء متطوعيه لتشكيل أول فوج لهم ضمن صفوف البيشمركة ينتظر أن يبدأ تدريباته خلال الأيام القليلة المقبلة. وقال غزوان حامد، ممثل المكون الشبكي في مجلس محافظة نينوى، لـ«الشرق الأوسط» إن "قوام هذا الفوج سيصل إلى 655 مقاتلا".

وعن آخر تطورات عملية تحرير الموصل قال حامد: "ستصل إلى القوات الخاصة بتحرير الموصل خلال الأيام المقبلة 150 عجلة مدرعة وكذلك تم فتح باب التطوع لقوات الحشد الوطني في محافظة نينوى، وهذه القوات ستتولى مساندة قوات البيشمركة والجيش العراقي في عملية تحرير الموصل، وسيكون التطوع عن طريق رؤساء العشائر في محافظة نينوى وفي مكتب المحافظة في مدينة أربيل".


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يناير 2015)

الإعلان رسمياً عن تشكيل "قوات سهل نينوى"





 

أعلن حزبا، اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني، وحزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي، عن تشكيل قوّات سهل نينوى، خلال الإحتفال الذي أقيم يوم الثلاثاء 6 كانون الثاني 2015، في بلدة تلسقف، وبحضور عدد من المسؤولين المحليّن وقيادة الحزبين.

بدأ الإحتفال بالوقوف دقيقة صمت على أرواح شهداء شعبنا (الكلداني السرياني الآشوري) وشهداء كوردستان والعراق، وثمّ ألقى السيد روميو هكاري، رئيس حزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي، كلمة باسم الحزبين باللغتين السريانية والكردية، دعا فيها جميع أحزاب شعبا ومؤسساته لدعم ومساندة هذه القوّات، مشيراً إلى أهمية هذه القوّات التي ستكون شريكةً في تحرير مناطق شعبنا في سهل نينوى والمساهمة في حمايتها بعد التحرير.

ثمّ ألقى السيد يوسف يعقوب متي رئيس اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني، البيان الرسمي الصادر عن الحزبين، حول تأسيس هذه القوّات، كما ألقى السيد عصمت رجب مسؤول الفرع الرابع عشر للحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني، كلمة بهذه المناسبة، تبعته كلمة الدكتور دريد حكمت زوما مسؤول فرع تلكيف للحركة الديمقراطية الآشورية، وأخيراً قصيدة للشاعر جميل فرنسيس.

وفيما يلي نصّ البيان المشترك الصادر عن قيادتي حزبي اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني وحزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي.



بيان:

 على مدى السنوات التي تلت التغيير الذي حدث في العراق بعد 9 نيسان 2003 تعرض شعبنا (الكلداني السرياني الآشوري) في مختلف مدنه إلى حملات إرهابية متواصلة إستهدفت وجوده وهويته القومية والدينية، وأدّت الى إستشهاد الآلاف من أبنائه خلال عمليات خطف وقتل وتهجير وتدمير ممتلكاته، بحيث لم تنجُ منها حتى دور العبادة , مما تسبّب بموجات نزوح مستمرة لمعظم أبناءه، من وسط وجنوب العراق الى مناطق اكثر امناً, وهاجرت أعداد كبيرة منهم  إلى خارج الوطن.

وبعد سقوط مدينة الموصل في 10حزيران 2014، على يد تنظيم داعش الارهابي ومناطق سهل نينوى صبيحة السابع من آب، تعرّض شعبنا والمكونات الأخرى في هذه المناطق الى عمليات تطهير عرقي وإبادة جماعية, أدّت إلى هجرة جماعية قسرية، وأُفرغت معظم هذه المناطق من سكانها الاصليين، الذين توجهوا إلى إقليم كوردستان، في مشهد ماساوي نادر من نوعه .

يا أبناء شعبنا الغيارى:

بناءً على تقدّم، وايمانا منا نحن قيادة الحزبين (اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني وحزب بيث نهرين الديمقراطي) بالمبادئ القومية والوطنية، والحراك السياسي المشترك, ونظراً لمتطلبات المرحلة المصيرية الراهنة، وبالاعتماد على قوانا الذاتية, وبهمة وعزيمة شبابنا ومساندة جماهير شعبنا، وبالتنسيق مع الجهات الرسمية ذات العلاقة في حكومة الإقليم. نعلن لكم وللعالم عن تشكيل قوة عسكرية ذات خصوصية قومية باسم (قوات سهل نينوى)، مهامها المشاركة في تحرير مناطق سهل نينوى، ومسك الأرض، وحماية شعبنا وممتلكاته بعد تحريرها، وقد باشرت فوراً نخبة من شبابنا المهيئين بأخذ مواقعها على الأرض في مناطق سهل نينوى يوم الاثنين 29 كانون الاول 2014، وهي متواجدة حالياً في ساحة القتال. بينما تستعد اعداد اخرى للانخراط في معسكرات التدريب المخصصة لها خلال الايام القليلة القادمة.

لقد أُنجز هذا العمل الجبار بعد عمليات تنسيق وبذل جهود خلال الأشهر الماضية، وقد أشرنا إلى ذلك في عدّة مناسبات، وصدرت لنا نحن قيادتا الحزبين عدّة تصريحات وبياناً بهذا الخصوص.

لذلك نهيب بجميع مؤسسات شعبنا القومية بمختلف توجهاتها إلى التعاون معنا، ودعم وإسناد هذه القوة من أجل تحقيق هذا الواجب القومي والوطني المقدّس، كما أن الدعوة موجّهة إلى ابناء شعبنا للانخراط في صفوف هذه القوة العسكرية لنيل شرف المشاركة في تحرير مناطقنا، جنباً إلى جنب مع قوات البيشمركة والقوات العراقية الأخرى، والدفاع عنها بعد التحرير, وعليه ندعوا كافة أحزاب شعبنا ثانيةً، والتي شكّلت قوات عسكرية للتنسيق معاً، لتشكيل قوة نظامية مشتركة خاصة بشعبنا، وأداء الواجب المقدس الملقى على عاتقنا بأمانة واخلاص.




اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني                                             حزب بيث نهرين الديمقراطي

6 كانون الثاني 2015


----------



## الفصول الاربعة (21 يناير 2015)

في العراق 
وتحديداً في بلدتي القوش وعنكاوا ظهرت ليلة أمس الأربعاء امنا الطوباوية مريم العذراء على شكل ضوء احمر في السماء وقد شاهده الآلاف من الناس ..
يا ملكة السلام امنحينا السلام واحمي بلدنا الجريح وكل البلدان التي تعاني الآلام ..













​


----------



## كلدانية (21 يناير 2015)

يامريم احفظي العراق وارفعي المعانات والالم 
​


----------



## كلدانية (3 فبراير 2015)

افادت مصادر عنكاوا كوم في مدينة الموصل ان عناصر تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية /داعش اعتقلت مواطنا واقتادته الى جهة مجهولة بعد ضبطه وبحوزته مجموعة من المخطوطات السريانية التاريخية ..واشارت المصادر الى ان عناصر داعش قاموا بجمع عدد من المخطوطات التي يعود تاريخها للقرن الثاني عشر والمصادرة من كنائس تقع في سوق الشعارين بالجانب الايمن من المدينة من اجل حرقها فيما قام احد المواطنين بانقاذ مجموعة من تلك المخطوطات الا ان العناصر قاموا باعتقاله واقتياده لجهة مجهولة  واحراق المجموعة المضبوطة من المخطوطات..




​


----------



## كلدانية (4 فبراير 2015)

قال مصرفي موصلي ان تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية  قام بالاستيلاء على الاموال المودعة في مصرف مدينة الموصل الحكومية والاهلية  والخاصة بالمواطنين المسيحيين ..واضاف المصرفي(رافضا الكشف عن اسمه لدواعي امنية )في تصريح لمراسل الموقع ان عناصر التنظيم ابلغت موظفي المصارف الحكومية والاهلية بفتح المصارف ومن ثم الاطلاع على قوائم المودعين من اجل الاستيلاء على الاموال الخاصة بالمودعين المسيحيين في تلك المصارف مشيرا بان فروع المصارف في مدينة الموصل قامت بابلاغ المراكز الرئيسية لمصارف الرافدين والرشيد وغيرها من المصارف الاهلية بضرورة ايقاف التعامل مع الارصدة الخاصة بالمسيحيين من اجل معرفة موقف الحكومة العراقية وكيفية تعاملها وفق  الاجراءات المتخذة بهذا الموضوع ..


​


----------



## كلدانية (17 أبريل 2015)

تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية في مدينة الموصل 
يقوم بتدمير جميع القبور الخاصة بالمسيحيين ..
حتى الاموات ماخلصت منهم


----------



## كلدانية (19 يونيو 2015)

*نشوب حريق في مخيم للنازحين في زاخو *

أفاد مصدر من موقع الحادث ..عن نشوب حريق كبير في مخيم "جم مشكو" للنازحين في قضاء زاخو – دهوك .
حيث ذكر المصدر بان حريق كبير نتج عن تماس كهربائي في إحدى الخيم في مخيم "جم مشكو في زاخو" أسفر عن امتداد الحريق إلى خيمتين اخريتين أتت عليها النار بالكامل،بما فيها من أثاث ومؤن ،إلى جانب احتراق سيارة كانت مركونة قرب موقع الحادث.
ولم يسفر الحادث عن خسائر بشرية عدا إصابة احد النازحين بحروق طفيفة...إلى ذلك فقد هرعت سيارات الإطفاء لاحتواء الحريق.







​


----------



## كلدانية (8 يوليو 2015)

*مجهولون يحطمون تماثيل احدى كنائس تلسقف*
*عنكاوا كوم / خاص*

ذكر شهود عيان لموقعنا ان مجهولون قاموا مؤخرا بتحطيم تماثيل كنيسة تلسقف، واضاف الشهود الذين ارسلوا لنا صورا توضح المشهد انهم وقبل ٤ ايام كانوا قد زاروا الكنيسة ولم تكن قد تعرضت لأي سوء واليوم الاربعاء ٨/٧٢٠١٥ تفاجأنا بقيام مجهولين بخلع ابواب الكنيسة وتكسير التماثيل ومحاولة فتح "القاصة" الخاصة بالكنيسة وتدمير احدى القبور،

وقال احد الشهود ان بلدة تللسقف تتعرض للسرقه بشكل بومي، واضاف احد ابناء القوش انه قبل ايام وبينما كان هو وصديقه التلسقفي يتفقدون منزله في تللسقف، تفاجؤا بوجود احد عناصر البيشمركة في داخل المنزل، وعندما استفسروا منه عن سبب تواجده في المنزل اجابهم (ماذا تفعلون انتم هنا) وعندما اخبروه انه منزلهم تحجج باشتمامه رائحة نتنه من البيت

اخرون قالو لموقعنا انهم اندهشوا اليوم عندما ذهبوا الى كنيسة مارت شموني ووجدا مكيفات الهواء الخاصه بالكنيسة تم تفكيكها وتجهيزها للسرقه من قبل مجهولين.

جدير بالذكر ان قرية تلسقف تقع تحت سيطرة البيشمركة منذ شهر آب من العام الماضي وتكررت الاتهامات لقوات البيشمركة رغم نفي القيادات الكردية لهذه الاتهامات


----------



## كلدانية (10 يوليو 2015)

الافاعي والعقارب والقوارض تهدد حياة المهجرين في محال سكناهم 
باتت الافاعي والعقارب والقوارض والحشرات من ابرز المشاكل التي يعاني منها المهجرين في محال سكناهم ، سواء كان ذلك في المخيمات ، تلك التي تعاني من نقص في الخدمات او في الدور القديمة في القرى والارياف . حيث اتخذ الكثير من المهجرين من هذه البيوت مسكنا لهم بعد ان تم فتحها من قبل اهالي القرى لايوائهم فيها .  وذلك بسبب ما تشكله هذه من خطورة على حياتهم اما بسبب اللدغ او كونها نواقل للامراض والاوبئة . 

ففي بلدة ( ديانا ) التابعة لمحافظة اربيل والتي استقبلت العشرات من العوائل المهجرة من سهل نينوى . استطاع احد المهجرين من قتل افعى بطول ما يقارب المترين في الدار القديمة التي يسكنها في البلدة . 

حيث ذكر هيثم اسحق شابا ان أفعى كبيرة شاهدها وهي تروم الدخول الى داخل الدار ، فما كان منه الا ان يتناول عصا كبيرة ثم هام بها بالضرب على راس الافعى حتى قضى عليها . ويؤكد ايضا بان هناك افعى اخرى شاهدها ايضا في نفس المكان . 

ويقول هيثم اسحق ان المشهد خلق نوعا من الذعر والخوف لدى اطفاله وافراد عائلته مما اصبح من المحال العيش في هذا البيت . لذا يتوجه الى المسؤولين في الكنيسة بشموله باحد الكرفانات . كما يتوجب على الفرق الصحية في المناطق التي يتواجد فيها النازحين بالقيام بحملات معالجة مثل توزيع طعوم سمية للافاعي والقوارض ورش المبيدات للحشرات للوقاية من اللدغات والامراض .

يذكر ان حالة وفاة بلدغة أفعى لنازحة ايزيدية سجلت في مخيم ( كبرتو ) للنازحين في دهوك .   









​

​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 سبتمبر 2015)

زيارة معسكر فيشخابور( مركز تدريب قوات حراسات سهل نينوى )
...........................................................................................


يوم الاربعاء الموافق 13 / 5 / 2015 زار وفد مشترك ضم الآباء الكهنة الافاضل لكنيسة برطلي . الاب الخوري داؤد سليمان دوشا والاب بهنام للو والسيد روني شمعون شعانا النائب الاول لمجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي وعدد من السادة اعضاء الهيئة الادارية للمجلس المعسكر التدريبي لقوة حراسات سهل نينوى في فيشخابور واستقبل الوفد من قبل السيد اللواء ابو بكر عبدالله آمر المعسكر والسيد المعاون العميد عبد اللطيف محمد والنقيب شوان رمزي يوسف آمر الدورة , هذا وتزامنت الزيارة مع زيارة الآباء الافاضل ,الخوري رزق الله والاب دريد بربر والاب اسطيفان حنا الكاتب . حيث التقى الوفد بأبنائنا المتدربين والقى كل من الاباء الخوري داود سليمان والخوري رزق الله والسيد روني شمعون كلمة بالمتدربين كانت قد سبقتها كلمة ترحيبية بالوفد من قبل السيد آمر الدورة

هذا واستغرقت الزيارة زهاء الساعة حيث ودع الوفد من قبل السيد آمر المعسكر والسادة الضباط وابنائنا المتدربين بكل حفاوة .


----------



## paul iraqe (20 سبتمبر 2015)

انتخاب غبطة المطران مار كيوركيس صليوا بطريركا جديدا لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العالم


عشتار تيفي كوم/

أصدر سينودس اساقفة كنيسة المشرق الاشورية المنعقد في كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان في اربيل عنكاوا البيان الختامي للمجمع المقدس  وتلى البيان غبطة المطران مارميليس زيا الوكيل البطريركي العام لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في استراليا ونيوزلند ولبنان واعلن في البيان الختامي انتخاب غبطة المطران ماركيوركيس صليوا الوكيل البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العراق والاردن وروسيا بطريركا جديدا للكنيسة واطلق عليه الاسم الكنسي مار كيوركيس صليوا الثالث ثم عقد مؤتمر صحفي لاساقفة كنيسة المشرق الاشورية برئاسة غبطة المطران مار ميليس زيا بعده القى البطريرك الجديد مار كيوركيس صليوا الثالث كلمة اكد خلالها انه سيبذل كال مابوسعه من اجل السير على خطى البطريرك الراحل مار دنخا الرابع كما اكد  انه سيخطو خطوات جديدة من اجل قيادة دفة الكنيسة الى الامام وقدم البطريرك الجديد شكره وتقديره الى جميع اساقفة كنيسة المشرق الاشورية والاكليروس ولكل الذين ساهموا في اعداد الترتيبات والتحضيرات لانتخاب البطريرك الجديد للكنيسة .. مبارك لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية البطريرك الجديد وليقوه الرب لخدمة كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العالم أجمع .










































































































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 سبتمبر 2015)

البابا فرنسيس يحمل معه صليب كاهن عراقي مات شنقاً








يحمل البابا فرنسيس معه رمز ألمٍ إنما أيضاً رمز إيمان كله رجاء باللّه وهو صليب كاهن مات شنقاً. يحملها البابا منذ بضعة أيام حسب ما اشار هذا الصباح خلال لقاءٍ في قاعة بولس السادس مع المشاركين في المؤتمر العالمي من أجل الشباب المكرسين الذي تم تنظيمه في روما من 15 الى 19 سبتمبر. وأجاب الحبر الأعظم خلال اللقاء على أسئلة ثلاثة شبان كما وأشار الى أنه يخجل من خطاياه والى ان الأشخاص غير المرنين في الحياة لا يحلمون.

وقال البابا لدى توجيه التحية لشباب سوريا والعراق مستذكراً “شهداء” هذَين البلدَين “شهدائنا اليوم:” أود ان اخبركم شيئاً. اقترب مني، منذ بضعة أيام، كاهن عراقي، واعطاني صليباً صغيراً وهو الصليب الذي حمله بين يدَيه كاهن تعرض لقطع الرأس لرفضه التخلي عن يسوع المسيح. وأنا أحمل هذا الصليب معي.”

وعاد فرنسيس الى كلمات الإنجيل التي ترجمت موقف يسوع من الفريسيين فقال: “كان يسوع صارماً في موقفه من الفريسيين الذين كان يعتبرهم مفتفرجي حقبته.” وفسر قائلاً: “كلنا خطأة لا على المستوى النظري انما العملي. فأنا أتذكر خطاياي وأخجل إلا ان الرب لم يتركني يوماً وحدي ولا حتى في أكثر اللحظات سواداً وتجارب الخطيئة.”

ويتحدث فرنسيس أيضاً عن “وسائل الراحة في الحياة المكرسة”: “علينا القيام بذلك…. البقاء هادئين… اتأمل بكل الوصايا الواجب علينا تنفيذها والقواعد… أنا مراقب…” إلا ان القديسة تيريزا كانت تعتبر ان المراقبة الجامدة والهيكلية هي المراقبة التي تجردنا من الحرية وهي كانت امرأة حرة، حرة لدرجة انه توجب عليها المثول أمام محكمة التفتيش.” يدعونا الرب جميعاً ويدعو “الحرية النبوية فينا” أي الحرية المرتبطة بالشهداة والأمانة: أم تربي أولادها بصرامة (عليك، عليك، عليك…”) لا تسمح للأطفال بالحلم فيصاب الأطفال بالعقم. كما باستطاعة الحياة المكرسة أيضاً ان تصبح عقيمة خاصةً عندما لا تكون نبيوية ولا تسمح بالحلم.”

ويتذكر البابا قائلاً: “كانت القديسة تيريزا الطفل يسوع محتجزة في دير مع أم رئيسة ليست بالسهلة – فضحك الموجودون – يعتبر البعض ان الأم الرئيسة كانت تقوم بهذه الأمور للمضايقة إلا ان هذه الراهبة في سنواتها الـ 16 و17 و18 و21 كانت تحلم ولم تخسر يوماً القدرة على الحلم كما لم تخسر الأفق وهي اليوم شفيعة المرسلات وأفق الكنيسة.” وقال البابا حول موضوع التبشير: “لسنا بنادي كرة قدم نبحث عن شركاء فالتبشير لا يعني فقط الاقناع بل الشهادة بأن يسوع المسيح حيّ وتُقدم هذه الشهادة بالجسد والحياة.”

وأضاف لتفسير أفكاره أكثر: “اتحدث معكم بصراحة: من الخطايا التي غالباً ما نلقاها في الحياة المكرسة هي عدم القدرة على المسامحة. فمن يريد الانتقام من الآخر ويوجه اليه النميمة يغذي قنبلة قد تدمر الآخر الذي لا يستطيع الدفاع عن نفسه. وهكذا، قد يتحول الكاهن الذي كرس نفسه الى اللّه الى ارهابي لأنه يزرع في محيطه قنبلة قابلة للتدمير.”

وطلب البابا المغفرة قائلاً مازحاً: “اعذروني ان كنت نسائي بعض الشيء إلا انه عليّ ان اشكر النساء المكرسات على شهاداتهن. لكن ليس جميعها. فالبعص منها هستيري إلا أنني أود شكرهن على شهادتهن لأن لهن الرغبة في التواجد في الصفوف الأمامية ولأنهن أمهات وهذه الأمومة هي التي تجعل الكنيسة قريبة منهن.”

“نبوءة، قرب وذاكرة” “لا للنرجسية وثقافة المؤقت”. هذه هي النقاط التي عرضها البابا فرنسيس أمام المكرسين والمكرسات في نهاية الحوار الذي دام تقريباً 40 دقيقة. وقال في الختام متحدثاً عن الذاكرة ولقاءه بالرب: “عندما تتذكر الروائع، ترسم شفاهك ابتسامة تمتد من الأذن الى الأذن فتكون ابتسامةً رائعة لأن اللّه وفيٌ.”


----------



## paul iraqe (20 سبتمبر 2015)

أنور هداية لعضو مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي كيري بيتر: ( نطلب دعمكم لمطاليب شعبنا المشروعة )








  في ختام زيارته إلى العاصمة واشنطن لحضور مؤتمر المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط ولقاء عدد من أعضاء الكونغرس الأمريكي لغرض دعم وثيقة مطاليب أبناء شعبنا كونها تمثّل مصير هذا المكون ، التقى السيد هداية بعضو مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي ( كيري بيتر ) والذي زار العاصمة بغداد مؤخراً واطلع على ما يجري في العراق على المستوى السياسي والعسكري .

وجرى أثناء اللقاء الحديث بشكل مفصل حول ما تضمنته الوثيقة التي قدمها السيد أنور هداية في المؤتمر والتي قد تحدد مستقبل الوجود المسيحي في المنطقة مع التركيز على ملف النازحين ومعاناتهم في ظل التهجير القسري الذي طالهم منذ سيطرة تنظيم داعش الإرهابي على مناطقهم ، كما تضمن اللقاء حديثاً مطولاً حول المواضيع التالية :

ما تضمنته الوثيقة سواء ما يخص الإسراع في تحرير بلدات سهل نينوى ومدينة الموصل أو الاتجاه نحو العمل الجاد في تحقيق الهجرة المنظمة لأبناء شعبنا.

الملف الإنساني ودعم المهجرين المسيحيين وتوفير السكن الملائم لهم لحين تحقيق إحدى المطاليب السابقة الذكر كون فترة النزوح قد طالت ولا يمكن أن يبقى الحال كما هو .

إقامة مؤتمر دولي لإغاثة النازحين في العراق بعد أن عجزت الحكومة العراقية من القيام بواجباتها تجاه ملف النازحين ، وقد رحب عضو الكونغرس كيري بيتر بالفكرة وأكد استعداده على تحقيق ذلك .

كما تم الحديث عن مشروع قرار الإبادة الجماعية الذي من المؤمل أن يستلمه مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي ليتم مناقشته والتصويت عليه ، وقد أبدى عضو مجلس الشيوخ كيري بيتر استعداده الكامل لدعم القرار وعن قناعة تامة بعد أن استمع إلى شرح مفصل من قبل السيد أنور هداية عن ما حل بالمسيحيين منذ 2003 وأخرها إخراجه من بلداته وتركه لممتلكاته في سبيل الحفاظ على الدين والعرض والأرواح .

هذا وقد حضر اللقاء السيد جوزيف كساب رئيس معهد دعم وإسناد المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط .


----------



## paul iraqe (21 سبتمبر 2015)

المجلس الشعبي في المانيا : ضرورة ان يحذو البرلمان الاوربي حذو الكونغرس الامريكي للأعتراف بالابادة الجماعية لأنصاف شعبنا والأقليات في العراق









بعث مكتب المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في المانيا مشروع قرار الكونغرس الامريكي بخصوص الاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية لرئيس البرلمان الاوربي وللعديد من اللجان في البرلمان الاوربي ( حقوق الانسان ، لجنة العراق، الخارجية ، اضافة الى ذلك لجميع الكتل النيابية في البرلمان ) حيث يؤكد مشروع القرار الصادر في 9 ايلول /2015 بأعتبار ما تعرضت له الاقليات الدينية والعرقية جريمة إبادة جماعية  وضرورة الحماية الدولية لأبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والايزيديين والأقليات في العراق وسوريا ، كما تناولت الرسالة ان وفدا رفيع المستوى من رئاسة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وكتلته النيابية في مجلس النواب العراقي واقليم كوردستان العراق قد شارك في اعمال مؤتمر الدفاع عن المسيحيين في الشرق الاوسط  الذي عقد في العاصمة الامريكية واشنطن ، والجدير بالذكر شارك في اعمال المؤتمر عدد من النواب الأميركيين ومجلس الشيوخ الأميركي ووفود من العراق وسوريا والأردن 

واليكم نص المشروع

مشروع  القرار المرقم (75) الصادر من الكونغرس الأمريكي حول اعتبار ما تعرضت له الأقليات الدينية والعرقية جريمة إبادة جماعية

تعبيرا عن فهم الكونغرس الذي يقوم على ان من يرتكب ويدعم جرائم بشعة بحق المسيحيين والأقليات الإثنية والدينية الأخرى ، بما في ذلك الايزيديون والتركمان والصابئة المندائيين والكاكائيين والكورد ، والذين يقومون بإستهدافهم على نحو خاص لأسباب عرقية أو دينية، يقترفون ، ويُعتبرون بموجب هذه الوثيقة مقترفين لـ " جرائم حرب"، و " جرائم ضد الإنسانية" و " الابادة الجماعية".

وحيث أن من يقترفون ويدعمون القيام بجرائم شنيعة ضد المسيحيين والأقليات العرقية والدينية الأخرى، بما في ذلك الايزيديين والتوركمان والصابئة المندائيين والكاكائيين والكورد، والذين يستهدفونهم على نحو خاص لأسباب عرقية أو دينية، يقصدون إلى تهجير كل من لا يشاركونهم وجهات نظرهم حول الدين وإخضاعهم بالقوة ؛ 

ولما كان المسيحيون والأقليات العرقية الدينية الأخرى يشكلون جزء لا يتجزأ من النسيج الثقافي للشرق الأوسط لآلاف السنين؛

ولما كان المسيحيون والأقليات العرقية الدينية الأخرى قد تعرضوا الى القتل والقهر وأجبروا على الهجرة وعانوا من الأذى الجسدي والنفسي، بما في ذلك الأستعباد الجنسي والأنتهاك، الذي مورس وفق نهج متعمد ومحسوب فيما يشكل خرقا لقوانين دولهم ، وقوانين الحرب والقوانين والمعاهدات التي تحضر الجرائم ضد الإنسانية ومواثيق الأمم المتحدة حول منع جريمة الإبادة الجماعية والمعاقبة عليها، التي جرى التوقيع عليها في باريس في 9 كانون الأول 1948 (والتي يُشار إليها بـ المواثيق )؛

ولما كانت هذه الجرائم الشنيعة تقترف بقصد إحداث محو وتهجير مجتمعاتهم المحلية وتدمير ارثهم الثقافي  بما يشكل خرقا للقوانين المحلية وقوانين الحرب والقوانين والمعاهدات والمواثيق التي تعاقب الجرائم ضد الإنسانية ؛

ولما كانت القوانين المحلية والوطنية والدولية والمعاهدات التي تحرم " جرائم الحرب" ، " و" الجرائم ضد الإنسانية " والمواثيق، تدين القتل، والمذابح والتهجير القسري والعقاب خارج  نطاق الإجراءات القضائية، الخطف والإستعباد والمتاجرة بالبشر والتعذيب والإغتصاب وإضطهاد الأفراد بسبب دينهم، وسوف تنال سواء أن اقترفت من قبل الحكام والموظفين العامين والأفراد المسؤولين دستوريا" كما تنص عليها القوانين المحلية والقوانين الدولية والمواثيق؛

ولما كانت الفقرة 1 من الميثاق والقوانين الوطنية والدولية تؤكد على ان الإبادة الجماعية والجرائم ضد الإنسانية ، سواء أقترفت في زمن السلم اوالحرب ، هي جرائم تلتزم السلطات الحكومية بمنعها والمعاقبة عليها؛

ولما كانت الفقرة 2 من المواثيق تنص على " إن الإبادة الجماعية في هذا الميثاق تعني أيا من الأفعال التالية التي تقترف بسبق الآصرار لاجل تدمير ، جزءً أو كلاً، مجموعة قومية او عرقية أو عنصرية او دينية، كالآتي : (أ) قتل أعضاء من الجماعة؛ (ب) التسبب في الأذى الجسدي والعقلي لاعضاء الجماعة؛ (ت) فرض ظروف من الحياة على الجماعة التي تسبب في تدميرها الجسدي جزءً او كلاً؛ (ث) فرض اجراءات القصد منها منع الولادات ضمن الجماعة؛ (ج) النقل القسري لأطفال الجماعة الى جماعة أخرى" ؛

وحيث ان الفقرة 3 من المواثيق تؤكد على " أن الأفعال التالية عرضة للعقاب: (أ) الإبادة الجماعية؛ (ب) التآمر لإقتراف الإبادة الجماعية؛ (ت) الحث المباشر والعلني لإقتراف الإبادة الجماعية؛ (ث) محاولة إقتراف الإبادة الجماعية؛ (ج) والتواطؤ في الإبادة الجماعية."؛

وحيث ان البابا فرنسيس، الحبر الإعظم لكنيسة روما الكاثوليكية أعلن في 10 تموز بأن المسحيين في الشرق الأوسط يواجهون الإبادة الجماعية وهي حقيقة يجب "ادانتها" و أننا ، في الحرب العالمية الثالثة هذه التي يجري شنها على مراحل، تمر بشكل من أشكال الإبادة الجماعية – وأؤكد على كلمة الإبادة الجماعية- ، ويجب وضع حداً لها."؛

وحيث أن تقرير لجنة الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان الذي أُعد بناء على طلب الحكومة العراقية ينص على : " تشمل الجماعات العرقية والدينية المستهدفة من قبل داعش، الايزيديين والمسيحيين والتوركمان والصابئة  المندائيين والكورد والشيعة" وبأنه " من المعقول الوصول الى النتيجة بأن بعضا من الأحداث في العراق في سنة 2014-2015... قد تشكل إبادة جماعية." ؛ و

لما كانت الهجمات على اليزيديين تتضمن القتل الجماعي للرجال والأطفال، وإستعباد والنقل القسري للنساء والأطفال: لذا نقترح ،

وبعد موافقة مجلس النواب ومجلس الشيوخ، إقرار ما يلي: 

نعلن بهذا بأن الأعمال البشعة التي اقترفت ضد المسيحيين  والأقليات العرقية والدينية الأخرى التي استهدفت بشكل خاص لأسباب دينية، هي " جرائم ضد الإنسانية"، " و"إبادة جماعية"؛

تذكير جميع الأطراف الموقعة على ميثاق الأمم المتحدة حول منع ومعاقبة جريمة الإبادة الجماعية، الذي جرى التوقيع عليه في باريس في 9 كانون الأول، والإتفاقيات الدولية الأخرى التي تحضر جرائم الحرب والجرائم ضد الإنسانية، لا سيما حكومات البلدان ومواطنيهم الذين يدعمون بأي أسلوب تلك الجرائم، بإلتزاماتهم القانونية بموجب المواثيق  وهذه الإتفاقات الدولية ؛

على كل حكومة وهيئة متعددة الجنسيات أن تسمي الأعمال الشنيعة التي يجري اقترافها باسم الدين بأسمائها الصحيحة ألا وهي " جرائم ضد الإنسانية" ، " جرائم حرب"، و " إبادة جماعية"؛

إن الأمم المتحدة والأمين العام للأمم المتحدة مدعوان الى التأكيد على الريادة في تسمية الأعمال الشنيعة التي يجري اقترافها في تلك المناطق بمسمياتها الصحيحة: " جرائم حرب" ، و " جرائم ضد الإنسانية"، و " إبادة جماعية"؛

على الدول الأعضاء في الأمم المتحدة، مع إلتماس عاجل الى الدول العربية التي ترغب في صيانة الحرية الدينية والتسامح والعدالة :

المشاركة في هذا القرار؛

التعاون في الإجراءات المتخذة لمنع المزيد من جرائم الحرب والجرائم ضد الإنسانية والإبادة الجماعية؛ و

التعاون في إنشاء محاكم جنائية محلية وإقليمية ودولية لمعاقبة المسؤولين عن الجرائم المستمرة؛

الإثناء على حكومة إقليم كوردستان والمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وجمهورية لبنان والدول الأخرى لقيامها بإيواء وحماية اولئك الذين يفرون من عنف داعش والمتشددين الآخرين لحين تمكنهم من العودة بسلام الى بيوتهم في العراق وسوريا؛ و

تعقب جميع من يفرضون هجرة الجماعات الدينية من ارض اجدادهم، حيث قد عاشوا ومارسوا أيمانهم بأمان وإستقرار لمئات السنين- بما في ذلك على نحو خاص منطقة  سهل نينوى مركز المسيحية في العراق، وجبل سنجار الموطن التاريخي للإيزيديين، ومعاقبتهم وإعتقالهم وتقديمهم الى القضاء ومعاقبتهم وفق قوانين المكان الذي أقترفت فيه جرائمهم وفق الأعراف والقوانين الجنائية الدولية القابلة للتطبيق . 






​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 سبتمبر 2015)

وفد كبير من الكنيسة الكلدانية برئاسة غبطة البطريرك ساكو يزور البطريرك المنتخب مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا




 


قام وفد كبير من مطارنة واساقفة الكنيسة الكلدانية برئاسة غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الاول ساكو بطريرك بابل على الكلدان في العراق والعالم بزيارة البطريرك المنتخب لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العالم مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا في مقره بكنيسة مار يوخنا المعمدان في عنكاوا وضم الوفد كلا من السادة المطارنة شليمون وردوني المعاون البطريركي و مار باسليوس يلدو المعاون البطريركي ومار جاك اسحق رئيس تحرير مجلة نجم المشرق وابراهيم ابراهيم المطران المتقاعد ومار بشار متي وردة رئيس اساقفة ابرشية اربيل الكلدانية ومار توماس ميرم مطران أورمية في ايران ومار يوسف قلابات مطران ابرشية مار توما الرسول في ولاية ميشيغان الأمريكية وجرى خلال اللقاء حديث تناول أوضاع المسيحيين في العراق وإقليم كوردستان بشكل خاص والمنطقة بشكل عام والتعاون المشترك بين الكنيستين من اجل خدمة المسيحيين في العراق والعالم أجمع وهنأ غبطة البطريرك ساكو كنيسة المشرق الآشورية بانتخاب البطريرك الجديد مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا كما أهدى غبطته للبطريرك المنتخب عصا الرعاية،  هذا وحضر اللقاء اساقفة كنيسة المشرق الآشورية كافة وعدد من الاباء الكهنة، وفي ختام الزيارة عقد غبطة البطريرك ساكو والبطريرك المنتخب مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا مؤتمرا صحفيا تحدثا خلاله عن نتائج هذه الزيارة والاجتماعات المتواصلة التي تعقد بين الكنيستين الشقيقتين.














































































































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 سبتمبر 2015)

بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للسلام.. تجمع جماهيري أمام كنيسة مارت شموني للمطالبة بتحرير سهل نينوى - عنكاوا








عشتار تيفي كوم/

بمشاركة جماهيرية واسعة من أبناء شعبنا سورايا أقامت منظمة سورايا للثقافة والاعلام تجمعا دعت فيه الى تحرير سهل نينوى ، أمام كنيسة مارت شموني في بلدة عنكاوا وتليت كلمات للمدنيين وأهالي بلداتنا المحتلة والقى عماد الكرخي كلمة باسم ابناء سهل نينوى والمغتربين دعى فيها الى مساندة مطاليب شعبنا في تحرير مناطق سهل نينوى مع ضمانات دولية وتعويض المتضررين واعمار المدن والبلدات بعد تحريرها ثم القى نوزاد بولص حنا رئيس منظمة سورايا للثقافة والاعلام الراعية للتجمع نص المذكرى المقدمة الى القنصلية العامة للولايات المتحدة الامريكية بأسم المنظمة تلتها كلمة نيسان كرومي رزوقي قائم مقام قضاء قرقوش ( بخديدا )  وأكد على مساندة مطاليب التجمع الذي أقيم يوم الثلاثاء 22 9 بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للسلام  . واليكم نص المذكرى   : 

   الى القنصلية العامة للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في أربيل

نحن جماهير سهل نينوى المحتشدة اليوم بمناسبة يوم السلام العالمي تعلن عن حقها في السلم العالمي والحياة الحرة الكريمة وأن تستمتع بحقوقها في العيش الرغيد ، حيث تعاني منذ أكثر من عام بعد التهجير القسري من مناطقنا التاريخية من الظلم والقتل والتشريد ونهب الممتلكات بعد إحتلالها من قبل داعش ، واليوم  يمرالعراق بظروف قاسية وخطرة على المهجرين قسراً وخاصة المكونات الصغيرة ومنها شعبنا سورايا من خطورة البقاء في هذه المحنة التي أدت الى هجرة الآلاف من شعبنا إلى الخارج .

 نطالب بالتدخل السريع من قبل المجتمع الدولي وقوات التحالف بقيادة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لإنقاذ الشعوب المضطهدة الأصلية لهذه البلاد كي تتمتع بحقوقها السياسية والثقافية والدينية التي فقدت محتواها في العراق بعد سقوط النظام البائد : ويطالب التجمّع بما يلي:

  أولاً: الإسراع بتحرير مناطقنا في سهل نينوى ومناطق أخرى في العراق .

  ثانياً : تأمين الحماية الدولية لمناطق المكونات الأصلية في البلاد .

  ثالثاً : ضمان العيش الرغيد للمهجرين قسراً وتعويضهم عن خسائرهم المادية والمعنوية .

  رابعاً: العودة السريعة وإعادة إعمار المدن والبلدات بعد تحريرها .

  خامساً: تأمين السكن الملائم والعيش الكريم لجميع المهجرين .

  وأخيراً لايسعنا إلّا أن نقول نعم للسلام والأمان والإستقرار للعراق وتعزيز السلم لجميع الشعوب للتمتع بكامل حقوق الإنسان كما يعيش الآخرين .

                        وشكراً لكل مَن يقدم الدعم لبقاء الشعوب في أوطانها كي تعيش بسلام



  منظمة سورايا للثقافة والإعلام  

22 9 2015


----------



## paul iraqe (23 سبتمبر 2015)

البطريرك ساكو وبعض الاساقفة الكلدان يزورون رئيس برلمان كوردستان





 



عشتار تيفي كوم - البطريركية الكلدانية/

زار غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الاول ساكو برفقة الاساقفة الكلدان: مار ابراهيم ابراهيم، مار توما ميرم، مار شليمون وردوني، مار فرنسيس قلابات ومار باسيليوس يلدو، ومعهم الاب افرام كليانا والسيد خالد جمال البير، صباح يوم الثلاثاء 22 ايلول 2015، الدكتور يوسف محمد صادق، رئيس برلمان اقليم كوردستان ومعه النواب المسيحيون.

بالبداية شكره غبطة البطريرك على استقباله، ثم تطرق الى اهمية الحفاظ على ما حققه الاقليم من امان واستقرار وازدهار بحيث صار ملجاْ للكثيرين. امام ما يعيشه العراق والمنطقة من عدم استقرار واحتلال داعش لمناطق عديدة على الاكراد حل بعض اختلاف في وجهات النظر عبر"توافق سياسي" حضاري .. الوضع لا يسمح بتغييرات كبيرة، انها ستأتي، لكن الحكمة والمصلحة العامة تتطلبان الحفاظ على ما هو موجود والاستمرار فيه بانسيابية. كما اشار الى اهمية كتابة دستور يرسم حقوق وواجبات مواطني كوردستان بغض النظر عن انتماءتهم الدينية والقومية.. كذلك الى حقوق المسيحيين والفرقة التي تنشرها بعض البرامج الدينية والاعتداءات هنا وهناك مما يجعل المسيحي المواطن الكوردستاني يشعر بالغبن وسردَ بعض امثلة.

من جانبه ابدى رئيس البرلمان تفهمه للنقاط التي طرحه غبطة البطريرك وشكره على الرسالة التي كان قد وجهها اليه بخصوص الدستور ورئاسة الاقليم كما أكد على ان سياسة الاقليم هي حماية كل المواطنين على حد سواء وعلى تغيير برامج التعليم وان يكون الدستور مدنيا... وفي الختام تبادلا الهدايا.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 سبتمبر 2015)

التناول الاول لكنائس الكرخ في بغداد










عشتار تيفي كوم - البطريركية الكلدانية/

احتفل سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، وبمشاركة الاباء الكهنة صباح يوم الجمعة 24 تموز 2015، بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة انتقال مريم العذراء في المنصور، لمنح المناولة الاولى الى 28 طالب وطالبة من كنائس الكرخ (مار يوحنا المعمذان في الدورة، حافظة الزروع في البياع، الرسولين مار بطرس وبولس في حي الميكانيك وانتقال مريم العذراء في المنصور)، وكانت هذه الوجبة الثانية للتناول الاول في كنائس بغداد.

وقد اكد سيادته في الموعظة على اهمية التناول الاول في حياة المؤمن المسيحي وقال هناك ثلاث مناسبات لا يمكن نسيانها وهي العماذ والتناول الاول والزواج، كما طلب من الاولاد التمسك بالأيمان واعطاء المثال الصالح من خلال حياتهم اليومية، وكذلك المواظبة على حضور الكنيسة لاكمال دروس التعليم المسيحي فيما بعد التناول. كما شكر سيادته الاباء الكهنة ومعلمي التعليم المسيحي الذين قاموا بتحضير الاولاد لهذه المناسبة والاخوات الراهبات والاباء والامهات وكل من تعب معهم.

في الختام طلب سيادته الصلاة لاجل هؤلاء الاطفال ولأجل السلام والامان في العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 سبتمبر 2015)

التناول الاول لكنائس الرصافة في بغداد










عشتار تيفي كوم - البطريركية الكلدانية/

احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الاول ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، وبمشاركة الاباء الكهنة صباح يوم الجمعة 17 تموز 2015، بالقداس الالهي في كاتدرائية مار يوسف في الكرادة – خربنده، لمنح المناولة الاولى الى 147 طالب وطالبة من مختلف كنائس الرصافة في بغداد كوجبة اولى، فبالإضافة الى 135  متناول في كنيسة مار يوسف، كان هناك 12 متناول في كنيسة العذراء مريم في شارع فلسطين قبل اسبوع، وسيكون هناك الوجبة الثانية من المتناولين لكنائس الكرخ يوم الجمعة 24 تموز 2015.

وفيما يلي مقتطفات من موعظة غبطة البطريرك:

اهنئكم على احتفال اقتبالكم للمرة الاولى القربان المقدس. انه يوم لا ينبغي نسيانه، عليه ان يطبع حياتكم. يسوع جسد في حياته ما أراده الله الاب منه. هذا ينقله لنا الانجيل، وهو يطلب منكم اليوم انتم الذين تناولتم جسده ان تفعلوا نفس الشيء لتكونوا تلاميذه. يطلب منكم التزاماً شخصيا بإيمانكم واخلاقكم في البيت والمدرسة وفي كل مكان... لذا تحتاجون الى الاصغاء والانتباه والتشجيع والصلاة وقراءة كلمة الله وتناول جسد يسوع. هذا ما نسميه التنشئة المسيحية.

نصلي بهذه المناسبة من اجل بلدنا ومواطنينا وان يكون تناولكم واحتفال اخوتنا المسلمين بعيد الفطر بعد شهر صيام وتوبة فرصة مصالحة حقيقية وعودة لسلام دائم.

وفي الختام شكر غبطته الاباء الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات ومعلمي التعليم المسيحي الذين قاموا بتحضير الاولاد لهذه الحدث المهم في حياتهم وهو استقبالهم يسوع في قوبهم. كما شكر اعضاء الجوق وجماعة الخدمة والتشريفات. والاب البير هشام، راعي كنيسة مار يوسف على ترتيب الكنيسة وكافة التحضيرات.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 سبتمبر 2015)

منظمة عالمية : مخاطبة أكثر من 1000 كنيسة ‏في أمريكا لضم اللاجئين المضطهدين









ابتدأت منظمة عالمية إيمانية برنامجًا لإيواء العائلات والذي تم فيه مخاطبة أكثر من 1000 كنيسة ‏في أمريكا حتى يضمّوا اللاجئين المضطهدين بسبب الأزمة القائمة، وقد صرّح القس كيفن جيسب، ‏الرئيس الحالي للاتحاد الاستراتيجي العالمي قائلاً “إن المسيحيين يتعرّضون لعملية إبادة عرقية من ‏منطقة الشرق الأوسط، وفي الوقت نفسه يتم رفض طلباتهم للحصول على تأشيرات دخول للولايات ‏المتحدة. وإنّه لوقت حاسم لبقية الجسد المسيحي حتى يستيقظ للمساعدة.”

وقد أكمل حديثه قائلا: “إنه من غير اللائق للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أن تفرّق ضدّ أقلية دينية بحاجة ‏ماسة للجوء. إن هؤلاء اللاجئين لم يهربوا فقط، تاركين كل شيء ورائهم بل ها هم الآن في العديد من ‏الحالات يواجهون تهديدات طارئة أهمها المجاعة. ولا شك أن أغلب هؤلاء المسيحيين اللاجئين ‏يفتقدون المصادر الأساسية من دخل وغيره لتوفير الطعام لأنفسهم.‏ هذا وقد صرّحت غريس نوت، نائبة رئيس الاتحاد الاستراتيجي العالمي: ” فيما يختص بإخوتنا ‏وأخواتنا المسيحيين، فإن أغلبهم بلا شك على حافة الموت الوشيك.”

‏ ويهدف هذا البرنامج إلى ضم ما لا يقل على ألف كنيسة أمريكية حتى تحتضن هؤلاء اللاجئين والذين ‏تشردّوا جراء الحرب والإرهاب في سوريا والمناطق المحيطة إذ بلغوا الملايين  وأضاف جيسب قائلا: “أعتقد أنه على الكنيسة أن تستيقظ، وعلينا أن ننعش ما قد قرب من الموت، ‏حيث أن الكنيسة العريقة، جسد المسيح تتعرض لعملية إبادة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، في مهد ‏المسيحية الأول، إذ يتم محوها من الخارطة.”‏ وقد اقتبس من سفر الرؤيا 3: 2 “كن ساهرًا وشدد ما بقي، الذي هو عتيد أن يموت، لأني لم أجد ‏أعمالك كاملة أمام الله.”‏ العديد من هؤلاء اللاجئين قد شقوا طريقهم إلى بلاد أوروبا الغربية، مخاطرين في عبور الحدود ‏والحواجز الدولية. وقد أنشئت هذه المنظمة لمساعدة حماية الكنائس المضطهدة وتوفير الملاجئ ‏الآمنة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.‏


----------



## grges monir (25 سبتمبر 2015)

paul iraqe قال:


> البابا فرنسيس يحمل معه صليب كاهن عراقي مات شنقاً
> 
> 
> 
> ...


على قناى بى بى سى العربية هناك شريط اخبار يقول
ان البابا يقول انة ليس شرط ان تدخل الجنة ان تؤمن باللة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟


----------



## paul iraqe (25 سبتمبر 2015)

grges monir قال:


> على قناى بى بى سى العربية هناك شريط اخبار يقول
> ان البابا يقول انة ليس شرط ان تدخل الجنة ان تؤمن باللة ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟





بصراحة يا صديقي العزيز 

هناك الكثير من (القيل والقال ) في هذه القنوات

العربية واكثرها ان لم اقل جميعها مفبركة ومسيسة 

لاجل تشويه السمعة او للضد من الكنيسة

فلا تصدق كل ما يقال من هنا وهناك

تحياتي


----------



## paul iraqe (25 سبتمبر 2015)

المرصد الآشوري : داعش يدنس الكنائس المسيحية في مدينة الموصل العراقية ويحولها إلى مسالخ لذبح أضاحي العيد











أفادت مصادر للمرصد الآشوري لحقوق الانسان بقيام عناصر " تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية " الإرهابي المعروف باسم داعش  بتحويل عدد من الكنائس المسيحية إلى مسالخ لذبح اضاحي العيد، وذلك في مدينة الموصل العراقية، وتاتي هذه الحادثة كحلقة جديدة في  مسلسل انتهاكات تنظيم داعش الإرهابي بحقّ الكنائس والمعابد الدينية في مدينة الموصل التي يسيطر عليها منذ العاشر من حزيران / يونيو 2014، بالإضافة لقيامهم بطرد كل السكان المسيحيين من المدينة بعد الاستيلاء على منازلهم وعقاراتهم.

وأضفت المصادر بأن عناصر التنظيم الإرهابي حولوا كل كنائس المدينة إلى جوامع، عدا تلك التي قاموا بتفجيرها، وقد أمتلأت باحات وأروقة الكنائس بالاغنام والابقار لغرض ذبحها حسب الشريعة الاسلامية وذلك بمناسبة حلول عيد الاضحى.

إننا في المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان ندين هذه الأعمال الإرهابية التي تطال كل مظاهر الحضارة والارث التاريخي والديني لشعوب المنطقة، وفي الوقت ذاته نناشد الأمم المتحدة، ومجلس الأمن وقوات التحالف الدولي ضد هذا التنظيم الإرهابي، وجميع الجهات التي تدعو إلى السلام العادل، إلى التدخل لوضع حد لجميع الهجمات الإرهابية التي تستهدف الشعب العراقي، بغض النظر عن انتمائهم الديني، وتدنيس الأماكن المقدسة المسيحية والإسلامية.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 سبتمبر 2015)

البابا فرنسيس: المسيحيون ومجموعات عرقية أخرى بالشرق الأوسط أجبروا على أن يشهدوا تدمير إرثهم الثقافي والديني








عشتارتيفي كوم- إم سي إن/

نيويورك في 25 سبتمبر


قال البابا فرنسيس "إن مهمّة الأمم المتحدة، وبدءًا من الديباجة والمواد الأولى لميثاقها التأسيسي، يمكن رؤيتها كتطوّر وتعزيز لتفوّق القانون، علمًا بأن العدالة هي مستلزم ضروري لتحقيق مثال الأخوّة الشاملة. في هذا الإطار، من المناسب التذكير بأن الحد من السلطة هو فكرة مُستترة في مبدأ القانون. أن نعطي كل فرد ما هو له، بحسب التعريف التقليدي للعدالة، يعني بأنه ما من فرد أو مجموعة بشريّة يمكن اعتبارها قديرة ويُسمح لها أن تدوس كرامة وحقوق الأشخاص الآخرين أو المجموعات الاجتماعيّة". وأضاف "أن الحرب هي إنكار جميع الحقوق واعتداء مأساوي على البيئة. فإذا أردنا تنمية بشرية حقيقية متكاملة للجميع، لا بد من المضي قدمًا بدون كلل، في الالتزام لتحاشي الحرب بين الأمم وبين الشعوب".

وأشار قداسته في كلمته أمام الجمعية العامة للمنظمة الأممية إلى "التجارب الخطيرة للتبعات السلبية المترتبة على التدخلات السياسية والعسكرية غير المنسقة بين أعضاء الجماعة الدولية. لذا، ومع أني أرغب بألا تكون هناك حاجة لذلك، لا يسعني ألا أجدد نداءاتي المتكررة فيما يتعلق بالوضع المؤلم في منطقة الشرق الأوسط بأسرها وأفريقيا الشمالية وبلدان أفريقية أخرى حيث المسيحيون، مع مجموعات ثقافية وعرقية أخرى وأيضًا مع هذا الجزء من أتباع ديانة الأكثرية الذي لا يريد الاستسلام للعنف والجنون، أجبروا على أن يصيروا شهودا لتدمير دور العبادة الخاصة بهم وإرثهم الثقافي والديني، وبيوتهم وأملاكهم ووُضعوا أمام الاختيار بين الهروب أو دفع حياتهم ثمنا للتمتع بالخير والسلام أو الاستبعاد".

وشدد على "أنه لا بد أن تشكل هذه الوقائع دعوة جادة لفحص الضمير لمن تلقى على عاتقهم مسؤولية إدارة الشؤون الدولية. لا في حالات الاضطهاد الديني والثقافي وحسب، بل في كل حالات الصراعات، كما هي الحال في أوكرانيا، سورية، العراق، ليبيا، جنوب السودان ومنطقة البحيرات الكبرى، وقبل المصالح الأحادية الجانب ـ مع أنها مشروعة ـ ثمة وجوه واقعية. ثمة أشخاص في الحروب والصراعات، إخوتنا وأخواتنا، رجال ونساء، شبان ومسنون، أطفال يبكون، يتألمون ويموتون. كائنات بشرية تتحول إلى مواد يتم إقصاؤها في وقت تقتصر فيه الأمور على تعداد المشاكل والإستراتيجيات والنقاشات".

وتابع "أن هذه هي المرة الخامسة التي يزور فيها بابا الأمم المتحدة. لقد زاروها أسلافي بولس السادس عام 1965، يوحنا بولس الثاني عام 1979 وعام 1995 وسلفي الأخير، البابا الفخري بندكتس السادس عشر عام 2008. جميع هؤلاء لم يوفروا عبارات الامتنان للمنظمة، معتبرينها الجواب القانوني والسياسي المناسب للمرحلة التاريخية، المتّسمة بتخطّي المسافات والحدود بفضل التكنولوجيا وكما هو بديهيّ لأي حدود طبيعيّة للتأكيد على السلطة. جواب لا يمكن الاستغناء عنه، بما أن السلطة التكنولوجية، عندما تقع بأيدي إيديولوجيات قوميّة أو كونيّة زائفة، تكون قادرة على التسبب بفظائع رهيبة. لا يمكنني إلا أن أضم صوتي إلى امتنان أسلافي، لأعيد التأكيد على الأهميّة التي تعترف بها الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لهذه المؤسسة والرجاء الذي تضعه في نشاطاتها".

وقال "إن تاريخ الجماعة المنظمة من الدول والمُمثلة بالأمم المتحدة التي تحتفل في هذه الأيام بعيدها السبعين، هو تاريخ نجاحات مشتركة مهمة في مرحلة تسارع أحداث غير اعتيادي. لن أدّعي بأن أشمل كل شيء، لكن يمكن ذكر سَنِّ وتطوّر القانون الدولي، وضع الشرعة الدولية لحقوق الإنسان، والارتقاء بالقانون الإنساني نحو الكمال، حل العديد من الصراعات وعمليات السلام والمصالحة، والعديد من الإنجازات الأخرى في جميع قطاعات الانعكاسات الدوليّة للنشاطات البشريّة. جميع هذه الإنجازات هي أنوار تواجه ظلمة الفوضى التي تسببها الطموحات الخارجة عن السيطرة والأنانية الجماعية. من المؤكّد أنّه، بالرغم من أن هناك مشاكل خطيرة غير محلولة لكن من الواضح أنه إن غاب كل ذاك النشاط الدولي، لكان من الممكن ألا تنجو البشرية من الاستعمال غير المراقب لإمكانياتها. يمثل كل من هذه التطورات السياسية والقانونية والتقنية مسيرة تطبيق مُثُل الأخوة البشرية ووسيلة لتحقيقها بشكل أكبر".

وقال "لذلك أُشيد بجميع الرجال والنساء الذين خدموا بإخلاص وتضحية البشرية بأسرها خلال هذه السنوات السبعين. بشكل خاص، أريد أن أذكر اليوم جميع الذين بذلوا حياتهم من أجل السلام والمصالحة بين الشعوب، انطلاقًا من داغ هامارسكيولد وصولاً إلى العديد من الموظفين من مختلف المراتب الذين قُتلوا في المهمات الإنسانية للسلام والمصالحة".

وأضاف "أن خبرة هذه السنوات السبعين، بغض النظر عن كل ما تمَّ إنجازه، تُظهر أن الإصلاح والتأقلم مع الأوقات هما ضروريان على الدوام، وفي التقدُّم نحو الهدف النهائي لمنح جميع البلدان، بدون استثناء، مشاركة وتأثيرًا حقيقيًّا وعادلاً في القرارات. هذه الضرورة لمساواة أكبر، تصلح بشكل خاص للهيئات ذوي القدرات التنفيذيّة الفعالة، كمجلس الأمن والمنظمات المالية والمجموعات أو الآليات التي أُنشأت خصّيصًا لمواجهة الأزمات الاقتصادية. هذا الأمر سيساعد على الحد من جميع أشكال الاستغلال أو الربا لاسيما تجاه البلدان النامية. ينبغي على المنظمات المالية الدوليّة أن تسهر على التنمية المستدامة للبلدان لتجنيبها من الاستعباد لأنظمة القروض، بدلاً من أن تعزّز التطور، تستعبد الشعوب لآليات فقر وتهميش وتبعيّة أكبر".

وأكد "أنه ينبغي التأكيد أولاً على وجود "حق واقعي للبيئة" لسبب مزدوج. أولاً لأننا وككائنات بشريّة نشكِّل جزءًا من البيئة. نعيش في شركة معها، لأن البيئة بحد ذاتها تشمل حدودًا أخلاقية ينبغي على العمل البشري أن يعترف بها ويحترمها. ثانيًا لأن كل خليقة، ولاسيما الكائنات الحيّة، تحمل قيمة في ذاتها، قيمة وجود وحياة وجمال واعتماد متبادل مع الخلائق الأخرى".

وشدد على "أن سوء استعمال البيئة وتدميرها مرتبطان في عمليّة تهميش لا يمكن إيقافها. في الواقع، إن الرغبة الأنانية والتي لا تعرف الحدود للسلطة والرفاهية المادية، تقود إلى سوء استعمال للوسائل المادية المتوفّرة كما إلى إقصاء الضعفاء وحاملي الإعاقات لكونهم يملكون قدرات مختلفة (المعوّقين)، إما لأنهم لا يملكون المعرفة والأدوات التقنيّة المُناسِبة أو لأنهم يملكون قدرة غير كافية لاتخاذ القرارات السياسيّة".

وقال "إن الإقصاء الاقتصادي والاجتماعي هو رفض كامل للأخوّة البشريّة وتعدٍّ على حقوق الإنسان والبيئة. فالأشد فقرًا هم الذين يتألمون أكثر بسب هذه الاعتداءات لسبب ثلاثيٍّ خطير: يتمُّ إقصاؤهم من قبل المجتمع، هم في الوقت عينه مجبرون على العيش على ما يفضل عن الآخرين وعليهم أن يعانوا ظُلمًا تبعات سوء استعمال البيئة. هذه الظواهر تُشكل اليوم "ثقافة الإقصاء" المُنتشرة والمُتجذّرة بلا وعي".

وأضاف "أن العالم يطلب بقوة من جميع الحكام إرادة فعليّة، عمليّة، ثابتة، مكوّنة من خطوات ملموسة وإجراءات فورية للحفاظ على البيئة الطبيعية وتحسينها وللتغلّب بأسرع وقت ممكن على ظاهرة الإقصاء الاجتماعي والاقتصادي، مع تبعاتها الأليمة، الاتجار بالكائنات البشرية، الاتجار بالأعضاء والأنسجة البشرية، الاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال، العمل الاستعبادي بما في ذلك الدعارة، الاتجار بالمخدرات والأسلحة، الإرهاب والجريمة الدولية المنظمة. ونظرا للحجم الكبير لهذه الأوضاع وعدد الأرواح البريئة، ينبغي تحاشي كل تجربة وقوع في اسميّة خطابية مع تأثير مهدئ على الضمائر. علينا التنبّه لأن تكون مؤسساتنا فعّالة حقًا في مكافحة جميع هذه الآفات".

وأشار إلى "أن التنمية البشرية المتكاملة والممارسة الكاملة للكرامة البشرية لا يمكن فرضهما. ينبغي أن يتم بناؤهما وتحقيقهما من قبل كل واحد، كل عائلة، باتحاد مع باقي الكائنات البشرية وفي علاقة صحيحة مع كل البيئات التي ينمو فيها النشاط الاجتماعي الإنساني ـ أصدقاء، جماعات، قرى وبلديات، مدارس، شركات ونقابات، أقاليم، أمم، إلخ. إن ذلك يفترض ويقتضي الحق في التعليم وأيضًا للطفلات (المستبعَدات في بعض الأماكن). الحق في التعليم الذي يُضمن بالدرجة الأولى من خلال احترام وتعزيز الحق الأولي للعائلات في التربية وحق الكنائس وباقي الهيئات الاجتماعية في أن تدعم وتتعاون مع العائلات في تربية بناتها وأبنائها. إن التربية المفهومة على هذا النحو، هي القاعدة لتحقيق أجندة 2030 ولإصلاح البيئة".

وتابع "في الوقت نفسه، ينبغي على الحكام أن يفعلوا كل ما يمكن كي يتمكّن الجميع من الحصول على الحد الأدنى المادي والروحي لجعل كرامتهم فعلية ولتكوين وإعالة عائلة، والتي هي الخلية الأولى لأيّ نمو اجتماعي، وهذا الحد الأدنى المطلق، له ثلاثة أسماء على المستوى المادي: مسكن، عمل وأرض؛ وله اسم على المستوى الروحي: حرية الروح والتي تتضمن الحرية الدينية، الحق في التعليم وباقي الحقوق المدنية".

وأكد "أنه بدون الاعتراف ببعض الحدود الأخلاقية الطبيعية التي لا يمكن تخطّيها وبدون التطبيق الفوري لركائز التنمية البشرية المتكاملة هذه، فإن مثال "أن ننقذ الأجيال المقبلة من ويلات الحرب" (ميثاق الأمم المتحدة، الديباجة) و"أن ندفع بالرقي الاجتماعي قدمًا، ونرفع مستوى الحياة في جوّ من الحرية أفسح" (المرجع نفسه)، معرَّض لخطر أن يصبح سرابًا لا يمكن بلوغه، أو أسوأ أيضًا، كلمات فارغة تُستخدم كحجّة لأي استغلال وفساد، أو لتعزيز استعمار إيديولوجي من خلال فرض نماذج وأنماط حياة غريبة عن هوية الشعوب، وفي نهاية المطاف، غير مسؤولة".

وأوضح "أنه لهذا، ينبغي ضمان سيادة القانون غير القابلة للنقاش واللجوء بلا كلل إلى التفاوض، والمساعي الحميدة والتحكيم"، لافتًا إلى "أن خبرة السنوات السبعين لوجود الأمم المتحدة، بشكل عام، ولا سيما خبرة السنوات الخمس عشرة الأولى من الألفية الثالثة، تُظهران فعالية التطبيق الكامل للقواعد الدولية كما وعدم فعالية غياب الامتثال لها. فإذا تم احترام وتطبيق ميثاق الأمم المتحدة بشفافية وصدق، بدون غايات أخرى، كمرجع إلزامي للعدالة وليس كأداة لإخفاء نوايا غامضة، يتم تحقيق نتائج سلام. وبالعكس، عندما تُعتبر القاعدة مجرّد أداة للاستخدام عندما تكون ملائمة، والتملّص منها عندما لا تكون كذلك، يُفتح صندوق باندورا لقوى خارجة عن السيطرة، تسيء على نحو خطير إلى السكان العزّل، البيئة الثقافية والبيئة البيولوجية أيضًا".



وأضاف "كما طلبتُ من الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة في رسالتي في التاسع من أغسطس 2014 "إن الفهم البديهي للكرامة البشرية (يُلزم) الجماعة الدولية، لاسيما من خلال قواعد وآليات القانون الدولي، بفعل كل ما هو ممكن من أجل وقف العنف المنهجي ضد الأقليات العرقية والدينية والوقاية منه" ومن أجل حماية السكان الأبرياء".

وأضاف "أن البنية القضائية الدولية الحميدة لمنظمة الأمم المتحدة وكل أشكال تطبيقها، والتي يمكن تحسينها كأي عمل بشري آخر وفي الوقت نفسه ضرورية، يمكن أن تشكل تعهدًا لمستقبل آمن وسعيد لأجيال الغد. وهذا سيتحقق إذا ما تمكن ممثلو الدول من تحييد المصالح القطاعية والأيديولوجيات والبحث بصدق عن خدمة الخير العام. أسأل الله الكلي القدرة أن يتحقق ذلك، وأؤكد لكم دعمي وصلاتي ودعم وصلوات جميع مؤمني الكنيسة الكاثوليكية كي تتمكن هذه المؤسسة وكافة الدول الأعضاء وكل واحد من موظفيها من تقديم خدمة فاعلة للبشرية وخدمة تحترم التنوع وتعرف كيف تفعّل ما هو الأفضل لدى كل شخص وكل مواطن من أجل الخير العام".


----------



## paul iraqe (26 سبتمبر 2015)

الموصل بلا مسيحيين للمرة الأولى منذ ألفي سنة

المسيحيون في العراق.. شركاء في الحياة والموت










كيف تمكّن تنظيم دخيل من أن يتسبّب في إفراغ مدينة مثل الموصل من مسيحييها، الضاربة جذورهم في عمق ثاني أكبر مدن العراق. معقول أن تتسبب أعمال العنف ودموية تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في تهجير عدد كبير من السكّان، لكن هل يمكن أن يتسبب في جعل الموصل بلا مسحيين لأول مرّة منذ ألفي سنة؟ لا يمكن لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية أن يتسبّب في تشتت أحد المكوّنات الرئيسية للمجتمع العراقي، لو لم تنهر دولة العراق نتيجة التواطؤ والفساد والانقسامات. وهو ما يكشف عنه ملف خاص بالمسيحيين العراقيين أعدّه موقع “نقاش”، المعني باستقصاء الوضع الداخلي العراقي، وكشف فيه عن مجموعة من الحقائق التي تقدّم إجابة عن سؤال كيف تمكّن داعش من جعل الموصل بلا مسيحيين.


عشتارتيفي كوم- العرب/

جريدة العرب، نُشر في 26/09/2015، العدد: 10048، ص(7)



الموصل (العراق)- لا يجد سامر الشيخ، معلم اللغة السريانية، بُدّا من التمسّك ببارقة أمل وإن كانت ضئيلة في العودة مجددا إلى منزله، الذي تركه قسرا في مدينة الموصل، بينما يمضي حياته مستسلما لتفاصيل عمليات النزوح اليومية التي أجبر عليها هو والآلاف من المسحيين منذ أن دخل تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية مدينته.

ظنّ سامر، في بداية الأمر، أن ما يجري وما حصل له وللموصل، مجرد انفلاتة أمنية عابرة، سرعان ما ستعود قوات الأمن العراقية لشطبها من شوارع المدينة ليتمكن من العودة إلى مدرسته وطلابه في منطقة الدواسة، تماما مثلما كان يحدث باستمرار منذ انهيار النظام العراقي في 2003، لكن الحال اختلفت هذه المرة، والانفلاتة الأمنية طالت، بل وتحوّلت إلى سيطرة ذلك التنظيم الدخيل على المدينة، مما أدّى إلى تهجير أهلها واستئصال جذورها وشواهد تاريخ جزئها المسيحي وحاضره؛ بينما تحوّلت كنائسها إلى حطام أو إلى محاكم شرعية أو سجون لمعارضي داعش بعد أن انتزعت منها الصلبان والرسوم والنقوش.

يسترجع سامر بحزن ذكرى سيطرة داعش على مدينته في العاشر من يونيو 2014، وكيف اشترط التنظيم على المسيحيين إما “اعتناق الإسلام” وإما “عهد الذمة”، أي دفع الجزية، و”إن أبوا ذلك فليس لهم إلا السيف” أو “ترك المدينة وما يملكونه”. وازداد الوضع سوءا بعد ذلك، حين عاد داعش في شهر يوليو وأمهل المسيحيين بضع ساعات لمغادرة مدينتهم وإلا سيكون مصيرهم القتل، ما أجبر معظمهم على الفرار إلى كردستان العراق.

يقول سامر، متحدّثا بلهجة موصلية نقية، عن مأساته، التي هي مأساة آلاف العراقيين من مختلف الديانات والطوائف “لم يكد يمر أسبوع على تركي للمنزل حتى أقدم عناصر من داعش على رسم حرف النون باللون الأحمر على جداره وباعوا أثاثنا وباقي مستلزمات المنزل في سوق الغنائم”. وحدث هذا مع جميع منازل المسيحيين.

هكذا، أصبحت نينوى، وللمرة الأولى منذ ألفي سنة خالية تماما من المسيحيين، ولم تعد تقرع فيها نواقيس الكنائس. وهو ما ذكره صراحة بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم لويس ساكو بقوله “لأول مرة في تاريخ العراق الموصل فارغة الآن من المسيحيين”.



مخطط قديم

لكن، كيف تمكّن تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في عام واحد، من إفراغ الموصل من مكوّنها الرئيسي، المتجذّر فيها منذ ألفي عام؟ يجيب سامر على هذا التساؤل مؤكّدا أن عمر الاعتداءات على المسيحيين وأملاكهم، يمتدّ إلى ما قبل 10 يونيو 2014، إذ كان لتنظيم داعش ومنذ تشكيله في أكتوبر 2006 أذرع عبثت بالعقارات في نينوى ولاسيما التي تعود ملكيتها إلى مسيحيين مغتربين.

يؤكد ذلك أحمد فتحي، محامي العقارات المتخصص، الذي بيّن أن نقل ملكية العقارات كان يتم بواسطة محكمة بداءة الموصل بسبب توقف نقل الملكية في دائرة التسجيل العقاري في الجانب الأيسر لمدينة الموصل حيث تقطن أغلبية الأقليات، وبينها المسيحيون. وهذا بعد أن قتل التنظيم مديرين متتالين لهـذه الدائرة مـع ثلاثة موظفين وهـدد بالقتـل البـاقين فـي حـال روجوا معـاملات نقـل الملكية.

ولخص دعوى التمليك واصفا إياها بالصورية من خلال توجيه المشتري المفترض إنذارا إلى البائع على أساس أنه مجهول محل الإقامة ويتم نشر تبليغ بذلك بواسطة جريدة محلية، ومن ثم تنظر المحكمة في الدعوى بوجود طرف واحد فقط، ويصدر القرار غيابيا بحق الطرف الآخر، وهو غالبا ما يكون من عناصر تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية.

وفي عام 2013 عاد التنظيم ليمنع بيع وشراء أي عقار تعود ملكيته إلى مسيحيين باعتباره من ضمن أملاك الدولة الإسلامية، وكانت تلك رسالة لم تفك الجهات الأمنية شفرتها بأن داعش كان يستعد للسيطرة على الموصل ومحيطها.

وبعد احتلاله الموصل في العاشر من يونيو 2014 ألحق التنظيم عقارات المسيحيين بما يسمى “بيت المال” ووضع إشارة حرف “نون” على جدرانها، وهو الحرف الأول من كلمة “نصراني”.

كما أن أراضي تعود ملكيتها منذ القدم إلى عائلات مسيحية في منطقة حاوي كنيسة، على الضفة اليمنى لنهر دجلة في الموصل، تحوّلت خلال سنة واحدة من عمر خلافة داعش إلى مساكن عشوائية.




" تنظيم داعش منع عام 2013 بيع وشراء أي عقار تعود ملكيته إلى مسيحيين باعتباره من ضمن أملاك الدولة الإسلامية"




عدد المسيحيين المهجرين يتصاعد

منذ الغزو الأميركي للعراق أخذ عدد مسيحيي العراق يتناقص يوما بعد يوم، وبينما قدّر عددهم بحوالي 1.4 مليون عام 1987، لم يبق منهم اليوم سوى 400 ألف مسيحي منتشرين في بعض المحافظات، وأغلبهم نازحون من الموصل التي فقدت كل مكوّنها المسيحي.

ويقدّر أنور متي هداية، رئيس الهيئة التنفيذية لحركة تجمع السريان وعضو مجلس محافظة نينوى، عدد المسيحيين الذين فرّوا من نينوى، في الفترة الأخيرة، بـ120 ألف مسيحي عراقي، تركوا كل شيء خلفهم ورحلوا إلى أماكن نزوح تؤويهـم داخل العراق وخارجه، بعد دخول داعش إلى مناطقهم.

وبيّن هداية أن الكثير من المسيحيين اضطروا إلى النزوح مرتّين، النزوح الأول حدث في العاشر من يونيو 2014 إلى بلدات قرقوش وكرمليس وبرطلة وتلكيف بعد سيطرة داعش على مدينة الموصل، والنزوح الثاني حدث مع سكان تلك البلدات بعد اجتياحها من قبل داعش في السادس من أغسطس 2014 وقصدوا محافظات إقليم كردستان؛ أربيل والسليمانية ودهوك، وبعضهم سلك طريقه إلى خارج العراق.

وحتى تستعيد الموصل مسيحييها، اشترط ممثل كوتا المسيحيين في مجلس محافظة نينوى توفير منطقة آمنة بضمانات دولية، والأهم من ذلك إصلاح القضاء العراقي وتخليص العملية السياسية من النفس والمحاصصة الطائفيتين.

ولفت هداية إلى نقطة مهمة، وهي نتيجة ما يجري، التي لن تعود سلبا على المسيحيين فقط، بل على كلّ سكان الموصل، بمختلف طوائفهم وانتماءاتهم، وذلك لأن المسيحيين حضورهم كبير وفاعل في مختلف مجالات الحياة الثقافية والعلمية والاقتصادية والسياسية.



أمل في العودة

سامر مثل أفراد 1154 عائلة مسيحية نزحت من الموصل في يونيو 2014 لا يستطيع أن يصدق أبدا أنه فقد مدينته وأن عليه أن يفكر جديا في التأسيس في مكان آخر، فهؤلاء جميعا رفضوا لسنوات طويلة الالتحاق بقافلة الهجرة المسيحية الطويلة من الموصل بدءا من عام 2003، وقرروا التمسك بجذورهم الممتدة لألفي سنة وجاء داعش ليضع بالسيف حدا لذلك.

يدرك سامر جيدا أن طريق عودته إلى الموصل ليست سالكة وأن صفحة الوجود المسيحي في هذه المدينة التي كانت لهم بالكامل ذات يوم تكاد تطوى إلى الأبد خصوصا بعد تراخي حكومة بغداد عن استعادتها واقتصار التدخل الدولي على قصف غير فعال وامتداد خط الهجرة للمسيحيين اليائسين ليبلغ منافي نهائية في أوروبا وأميركا وأستراليا. لكنه يبقي على خيط الأمل الرفيع بإدمان ملاحقة الأخبار وإشعال شموع كنسية وهو يدعو من صميم قلبه أن تقبض أسماعه مرة أخرى على دقات نواقيس موصلية وكل كنائس الموصل كما كان يحدث منذ ألفي سنة.


----------



## كلدانية (28 سبتمبر 2015)

*إستشهاد أحد أبناء بغديدا في بغداد *​قامت عصابة إجرامية مجهولة، بإغتيال أحد أبناء بغديدا، وهو سعد صليوة نعمت، مساء أمس االأحد 27 أيلول الجاري، أثناء خروجه من مكان عمله في بغداد.​عمل بعد إحتلال تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي لمحافظة نينوى، ومنها بغديدا في عنكاوا، ثمَّ فضَّل السفر إلى بغدادا لاعمل هناك​والشهيد من مواليد 1967- بغديدا، متزوج وله عدد من الأولاد.


​
​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 سبتمبر 2015)

المفوضية العليا لشؤون اللاجئين: 50 ألف لاجئ مسيحي عراقي يعيشون أوضاعًا اقتصادية صعبة بالأردن








قال ممثل المفوضية العليا لشؤون اللاجئين التابعة للأمم المتحدة، آندرو هابر "إن اللاجئين المسيحيين العراقيين الذين يتجاوز عددهم 50 ألفًا لا يعتمدون في معيشتهم سوى على مساعدات المفوضية الشهرية الضعيفة، بسبب ضعف التمويل، إضافة إلى مساعدات الكنيسة الضئيلة". وأضاف في تصريحات صحفية له "أن ما يضاعف من معاناتهم أنهم لا يجدون عملاً، بسبب البطالة التي يعاني منها شباب الأردن بالأساس، ومنع القوانين الأردنية اللاجئين من العمل بسبب ذلك". وتابع "أن اللاجئين المسيحيين العراقيين ليس أمامهم سوى الانتظار في عمان التي توفر لهم الأمان، الذي افتقدوه في بلادهم، في الوقت الذي تغلق أمامهم أبواب الهجرة الشرعية إلى أوروبا". ويقول لاجئ خمسيني يُدعى "صباح"، "إنه لا يقوى الهجرة وعائلته التي تضم طفلين لم يتجاوزا بعد 4 أعوام إلى أوروبا بشكل غير شرعي، خوفًا على طفليه اللذين لا يستطيعان تحمل ظروف الهجرة غير الشرعية". ويشير إلى "أنه فكر كثيرًا بالهجرة غير الشرعية عن طريق البحر من خلال تركيا، غير أنه لا يملك المال الكافي لتمويل الرحلة الخطيرة، كما أن الخوف على طفليه جعله يتراجع عن هذه الفكرة التي تتردد في ذهنه منذ عام تقريبًا".

فيما يقول اللاجئ الستيني "إلياس"، "إن عدم معرفته بالسباحة تدفعه دائمًا للعدول عن فكرة الهجرة غير الشرعية، خوفًا من الغرق". ويؤكد "أن الحياة في عمان جميلة غير أن ما ينغصها قلة المال، الذي تركه وراءه في الموصل"، مشيراً إلى "أنه لجأ إلى الأردن بملابسه فقط، لأنه كان يظن بأن العالم سيتعاطف مع قضيتهم ولن يتركهم، خاصة العالم الغربي". أما "سركيس" الذي فقد كل ما يملك من سيارات وعقارات استولى عليها تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي بعد لجوئه من الموصل، فيؤكد "بأنه يشعر بالخذلان من الموقف الأوروبي تجاههم، خاصة وأن دوله لم تفتح باب اللجوء لهم، رغم مرور أكثر من عام على لجوئهم من الموصل". ويضيف "أن عائلته تقاسم السكن في شقه بالعاصمة عمان يبلغ إيجارها الشهري حوالي 600 دولار في الوقت الذي لا يتلقون فيه مساعدات تزيد عن هذا المبلغ". مشيرًا إلى "أنه ما زال ينتظر دوره لدى المفوضيه لتسجيل اسمه وعائلته كلاجئين".


----------



## paul iraqe (29 سبتمبر 2015)

نازحو الموصل يطالبون الحكومة العراقية فتح باب التطوع للمشاركة في العمليات العسكرية





 



ابدى نازحو مدينة الموصل في اقليم كوردستان استيائهم لاهمال الحكومة العراقية عدم قبول طلباتهم للتطوع والمشاركة في العمليات العسكرية .

ومن المؤمل ان تشن القوات العراقية عمليات عسكرية واسعة بهدف استعادة السيطرة على مدينة الموصل ( 400 كلم شمال بغداد).

وتحدث احد النازحين "نحن لدينا الرغبة للمشاركة في العمليات العسكرية في حال سنحت لنا الفرصة من قبل الحكومة العراقية".

وطالب نازح اخر من الموصل يقطن حاليا في مدينة اربيل الحكومة العراقية لقبول طلبات التطوع بهدف الانخراط ضمن صفوف المقاتلين قائلا: "الموصل مدينتنا ونحن اولى بالمشاركة في العمليات العسكرية لذا على الحكومة العراقية فتح باب التطوع لاهالي الموصل" .

وسيطر تنظيم "الدولة الاسلامية" داعش على مدينة الموصل في العاشر من حزيران 2014 عقب تهاوي وانسحاب كبير لقوات الامن والجيش العراقي .


----------



## paul iraqe (29 سبتمبر 2015)

سيرة حياة قداسة مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا الجاثيليق البطريرك لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية




 
​

ولد قداسة البطريرك "وردا دانيال صليوا" ، في مدينة الحبانية، العراق عام 1941، والديه هما المرحومين دانيال صليوا ومريم صليوا.

حصل على شهادة البكلوريوس من كلية التربية، من جامعة بغداد عام 1964.  

عين مدرساً للغة الانكليزية ومارس التدريس في عدة مدن عراقية، ولمدة 13 عاماً. 

 وبينما كان في زيارة الى الولايات المتحدة دعاه قداسة البطريرك الراحل مثلث الرحمات مار دنخا الرابع، لخدمة الكنيسة وتقبل الرسامة الكهنوتية.

وبعد دراسته لطقوس ولاهوت الكنيسة تمت رسامته شماساً في 13 نيسان 1980 ورسم كاهناً باسم القس پولس في 8 حزيران عام 1980، وبعد خدمته المقتدرة ككاهن واستمراره في تعليمه الكنسي، تم ترشيح القس پولس من قبل البطريرك الراحل وآباء الكنيسة لتقبل الرتبة المترافوليطية الرفيعة على بغداد وكل العراق وذلك لشغور كرسي عيلام، برحيل مثلث الرحمات قداسة الميترافوليط مار يوسف خنانيشوع، الطيب الذكر.

رُسم القس پولس في عيد العنصرة( الفنطيقوسطي)  يوم الأحد السابع من حزيران 1981،  بوضع يد قداسة البطريرك الراحل مار دنخا الرابع في كاتدرائية القديس مار كيوركيس في مدينة شيكاغو الامريكية. وتكنّى الميترافوليط الجديد باسم مار كيوركيس. 

وبعد نياحة البطريرك الراحل مار دنخا الرابع في 26 آذار2015  التأم سينودس مجلس الآباء في كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان في عنكاوا، أربيل، اقليم كردستان العراق في الفترة بين 16 - 18 أيلول 2015.

وفي يوم الجمعة 18 أيلول انتخب اعضاء المجمع المقدس غبطة الميترافوليط مار كيوركيس صليوا ليكون الجاثيليق البطريرك الواحد والعشرون بعد المئة على كرسي ساليق وقطيسفون. وتمت رسامته وتتويجه في كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان يوم الأحد 27 أيلول 2015 بوضع اليد من قبل اصحاب الغبطة الميترافوليطين مار اپريم موكن ومار ميلس زيا وبشراكة يمين كافة اباء كنيسة المشرق الآشورية.  

 وخلال خدمته الرعوية في الكنيسة كمترافوليط، فقد تمكن من تأسيس مدرسة كهنوتية صغيرة في بغداد والتي تخرج منها كهنة وشمامسة عدة، خدموا الكنيسة في العراق والعالم. وتم ارسال بعض التلاميذ الى اوروپا لغرض اكمال دراساتهم اللاهوتية العليا والحصول على شهادة الدكتوراه، حيث كان متوقعاً أن يعودوا للعراق ويشاركوا في تأسيس مدرسة كهنوتية تابعة لكنيسة المشرق. 

 وأسس قداسته حينما كان ميترافوليطاً أيضاً، مكتبة في مقر المطرانية في بغداد والتي تضم المئات من المخطوطات القديمة.

كما أسس قداسته  مطبعة  متكاملة للمطرانية والتي طبع فيها العديد من الكتب الطقسية وغيرها من كتب التعليم المسيحي لخدمة مؤمني الكنيسة في كافة أنحاء العالم.

وفي عام 1994 وبعد سقوط الاتحاد السوفيتي السابق، استلم قداسته خدمة الاشوريين هناك حيث أسس عدداً من الأبرشيات وعين كاهن متمكن لأبرشية موسكو، وافتتاح كنيسة جديدة هناك، رسمها  قداسته بأسم القديسو مريم العذراء. ومن هنا زاد عدد الكهنة والشمامسة الذين خدموا الرعية المتنامية لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في روسيا. 

 ادار قداسته الكنيسة والرعية في العراق أثناء خدمته الميترافوليطية وكرس جهدا كبيرا من اجل خدمة المؤمنين.

 سافر الى الصين عام 1998 وأسس علاقات مع الكنائس المسيحية هناك. وقام بزيارة اجلال واحترام لمواقع الكنيسة الاشورية والتي يعود تاريخها الى اوائل القرون المسيحية في مدينة زيان في الصين، اضافة الى الكنائس في مناطق هكاري وماردين في تركيا. 



كان قداسته فعالاً في المحافل المسكونية وفي العلاقات الاخوية بين كنيسة المشرق الآشورية وبقية الكنائس والمنظمات الكنسية الأخرى وبالأخص في مجمع كنائس الشرق الأوسط ومجمع رؤساء الكنائس في بغداد. 

 وفي عام 2009، أسس قداسته مدرسة أورهاي (أديسا) الابتدائية في بغداد.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 سبتمبر 2015)

بالصور... قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني يترأس قداسا في كنيسة أم النور بعنكاوا


----------



## paul iraqe (30 سبتمبر 2015)

لقاء مسيحيي المشرق عرض اوضاع المسيحيين مع رؤساء الكنائس في العراق





 



قرر "لقاء مسيحيي المشرق" ورؤساء الكنائس في العراق تشكيل "لجنة رباعية لتنسيق الجهود في سبيل معالجة الأوضاع المأساوية التي يعيشها مسيحيو العراق".
وبمناسبة الاحتفال بتنصيب غبطة البطريرك الجديد لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية مار كيوركيس صليوا الثالث، وخلال اجتماع وفد من "لقاء مسيحيي المشرق" بزيارة أربيل العراقية مع رؤساء الكنائس في العراق، دعا اللقاء "كل رؤساء الأحزاب المسيحية والقوى الاجتماعية إلى لقاء مشترك"، وعرض معهم أوضاع المسيحيين الصعبة وما يمكن تحقيقه من أجل عودة المهجرين ودعمهم في العراق من جميع النواحي.
والتقى "لقاء مسيحيي المشرق" وفداً من مجلس الكنائس العالمي، وعرضوا معهم "كيفية مساعدة النازحين واللاجئين في العراق ولبنان، لاسيما المسيحيين منهم، بعد أن تجاوزت أوضاعهم مسألة الطعام والشراب وصارت معقدة من الناحية الاجتماعية والسياسية الأمر الذي أوصل العديد منهم إلى اليأس ودفعهم إلى الهجرة النهائية من المنطقة".


----------



## paul iraqe (30 سبتمبر 2015)

افتتاح العام الدراسي الاكاديمي 2015 - 2016 لكلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت في عنكاوا
...................................................................

أُقيم في قاعة مار افرام بمبنى كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت في عنكاوا صباح الاربعاء الثلاثين من ايلول حفل افتتاح العام الدراسي الاكاديمي 2015-2016 لطلبة كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت ومعهد التثقيف المسيحي وابتدأ الحفل بترتيلة الافتتاح قدمتها الراهبة نرجس ثم صلى الحاضرون صلاة سنة الرحمة وهو عنوان ارتأت الكلية أن تطلقه على العام الاكاديمي 2015 - 2016 تزامنا مع يوبيل الرحمة الذي سيفتتحه البابا فرنسيس في الثامن من كانون الاول من عام 2015 .

بعدها تلا أحد الكهنة فصلا من انجيل متى المقدس والقى ممثل غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الاول ساكو سيادة المطران د. يوسف توما رئيس أساقفة كركوك والسليمانية للكلدان كلمة الافتتاح قال فيها انني عاصرت هذه الكلية منذ تأسيسها قبل ربع قرن ولا يسعني الا ان ارفع صلاتي من اجل جيل عمل وأسهم في قيام هذا الصرح العزيز على كنيستنا واضاف المطران توما اتمنى ان يتم الاعتراف بهذه الكلية من قبل الدولة العراقية كي يتسنى لنا دفع عجلة التثقيف في مؤسساتنا وتزويد المدارس والمؤسسات بخريجينا واشار المطران توما الى مرور اكثر من سنة على النكبة التي حلت بالمسيحيين وبقية المكونات الاخرى عندما هجروا قسرا من الموصل وبلداتهم في سهل نينوى قائلا اعرف أن من بينكم من تعرض للتهجير والارهاب في السنة الماضية لكن وجودكم بيننا اليوم هو تحد فآفاق الفكر والادب واللاهوت خير مقاومة لقوى الشر والارهاب وخلال حفل الافتتاح قدم عميد الكلية وكالة الاب د. سامر الراهب ايجازا عن مسيرة الكلية وما قامت به من نشاطات ومؤتمرات بعد ذلك أعلن المطران د. يوسف توما بدء العام الدراسي الاكاديمي الجديد وفي ختام الحفل كرم سيادة المطران مار جاك اسحق العميد الاسبق للكلية الاخت الراهبة ماركريت شمعون لخدمتها الطويلة في ادارة كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت كما تم تكريم الاب دكلس البازي للخدمة التي قدمها في ادارة معهد التثقيف المسيحي طيلة السنة الماضية هذا وحضر الحفل رئيس بلدية عنكاوا المهندس سولاف هرمز سبو وسيادة المطران جاك اسحاق عميد الكلية الاسبق والاب جوزيف رئيس الرهبة الانطونية الهرمزدية في القوش والاباء الكهنة وأساتذة وطلبة الكلية .




































































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أكتوبر 2015)

منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان تواصل مشروعها الاغاثي الصحي لحماية النازحين والمهجرين قسرا




 



شهد يوم الأربعاء 30/9/2015 نشاطا اغاثيا واسعا لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان تضمن توزيع أكثر 300 من العوائل النازحة والقاطنة في مجمعات ( جهان) في اربيل ومدرسة عشتار في عنكاوا. المشروع يتضمن توزيع سلال صحية على (750) عائلة منتشرة في مراكز الإيواء بمدنية اربيل.

الفريق كان برئاسة السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة المنظمة والسادة لويس مرقوس نائب رئيس المنظمة والمدير التنفيذي لبرنامج السلة الصحية وأعضاء حمورابي ( الدكتور حمت فرج ويوحنا يوسف وجورج يعقوب وأمير مال الله ويوسف اسحق وإحسان حنا وفارس

جرجيس وفرحان يوسف)، كما ساهم في التوزيع الناشط الكلدواشوري فراس جتو القادم من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية و كل من الإباء بشار كذيا وجلال ياكو والراهب باسم الوكيل وأعضاء اللجان الخاصة بالمخيمين.

وكان فريق منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان قد وزع صباح يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 29 أيلول 2015 أكثر من 450 سلة للمواد الصحية والمنظفات في كل من مجمع مركز شباب عنكاوا ومجمع أشتي قرب كنيسة أم النور هذا وقد جاء البرنامج الاغاثي بدعم منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية وهدفه حماية النازحين والمهجرين قسرا من الإصابة بالإمراض الجلدية والوبائية والانتقالية التي بدأت تظهر وتنتشر في

تلك المخيمات ضمن نشاطها الاغاثي الحالي للعوائل النازحة من سهل نينوى وسنجار والموصل والانبار.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أكتوبر 2015)

السينودس الكلداني يعقد من 24-29 تشرين الأول في روما





 


وجه غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو دعوة الى كافة أساقفة الكنيسة الكلدانية الاجلاء (21 أسقفًا) لحضور سينودس الكنيسة الكلدانية الذي كان قد تمّ تأجيله شهرا واحدا لأسباب كنسية. السينودس يعقد بروما من 24-29 تشرين الأول لتواجد غبطته فيها لمشاركته في سينودس من اجل العائلة ولتسهيل سفر الأساقفة، وليس لأسباب أخرى.

اباء السينودس سوف يعملون جهدهم لدعم الوحدة والشركة بين الابرشيات داخل القطر وخارجه، واحترام القوانين الكنسية وقرارات السينودس الكلداني وتحقيق العدالة بين رجال الاكليروس بحرص وانفتاح على حلول سليمة وحاسمة. كما سيعملون كل ما في وسعهم من اجل بناء البيت الكلداني من جميع جوانبه لمواجهة التحديات الكبيرة التي يواجهها في البلد الام وفي الشتات. ان شاء الله قرارات السينودس سترسم ملامح الحقبة القادمة لكنيستنا.

 ندعو جميع ابرشياتنا في العالم الى الصلاة من اجل نجاح السينودس القادم.

 المواضيع الرئيسية المطروحة على جدول الاعمال:

1. الوضع العام في العراق والمنطقة. وضع المهجرين وكيفية مساعدتهم.

2. تقييم مسيرة البطريركية خلال السنتين والنصف: النجاحات والاخفاقات.

3. متابعة تنشئة الكهنة والرهبان والراهبات المستدامة، واعتماد نظام نقلهم من خورنتهم كل 6 سنوات وتحديد راتب ثابت يضمن لهم حياة كريمة.

4. وضع الكهنة والرهبان الذي تركوا ابرشياتهم والتحقوا بخلاف القانون بأبرشيات أخرى أو بكنائس أخرى. هذه المواقف مرشحة ان تتكرر لذا يجب وضع حدّ لها.

5. مراجعة تطبيق القداس الجديد في الابرشيات والخورنات.

6. تشكيل لجنة بطريركية لدراسة المشاريع المقدمة الى الجمعيات الخيرية. أهمية تنظيم الحسابات: الشفافية والنزاهة.

7. تشكيل محكمة بطريركية للقضايا المتعلقة بالاكليروس..

8. مشاركة أكثر فعالة للعلمانيين في شؤون الكنيسة: تشكيل مجلس ابرشي، مجلس خورني ولجان.

9. دعم الرابطة الكلدانية.


هذا فضلاً عن أمور تنظيمية وإدارية وطقسية.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أكتوبر 2015)

مجلس أعيان بغديدا يعقد إجتماعاً للهيئة الإدارية ويناقش عدد من القضايا التي تخص شعبنا


عقد مجلس أعيان قره قوش "بغديدا"، إجتماعاً دورياً للهيئة الإدارية مساء يوم الأربعاء 30 أيلول الجاري، وفي مقر المجلس البديل في عنكاوا.

ترأس الإجتماع السيد اسطيفو جميل حبش رئيس المجلس، وبحضور السيد يوسف طانيوس القس إسحق نائب الرئيس وأعضاء الهيئة الإدارية.

في بداية الإجتماع، قدَّم رئيس المجلس، نبذة مختصرة بالنشاطات التي قام بها المجلس، لخدمة أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري بشكل عام وأبناء بغديدا بشكل خاص، وزيارات المجلس إلى مجلس محافظة نينوى، ومجلس قضاء الحمدانية، في موقعهما البديل في عنكاوا، كما تمَّ التباحث في النشاطات القادمة.

ناقش المجتمعون أوضاع أبناء شعبنا، والظروف التي يواجهونها وصعوبة الحصول على فرص العمل، فضلاً جملة معوِّقات أخرى بسبب إطالة أمد التهجير دون إكتراث الحكومة العراقية لمعاناة أبناء شعبنا، بعد تهجيرهم القسري من مناطقهم التاريخية في محافظة نينوى، وهذا ما يزيد نزيف هجرة أبناء شعبنا إلى خارج الوطن.

وتوقَّف المجتمعون إلى مؤتمر واشنطن، الذي حضره سيادة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان وعدد من السادة المطارنة الأجلاء وعدد من ممثلي أبناء شعبنا في مجلس النواب العراقي ومجلس النواب في حكومة إقليم كردستان وممثل "كوتا" المسيحيين في محافظة نينوى، فيما يخص إعتبار ما حصل لشعبنا "إبادة جماعية"، والمطالبة بالإسراع في تحرير مناطق سهل نينوى.

وقدَّم المجتمعون تهانيهم الحارة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية، بمناسبة تنصيب سيادة البطريرك ماركيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريركاً للكنيسة، متمنين له الموفقية في قيادة الكنيسة وخدمة الرب.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أكتوبر 2015)

بطريرك الكلدان ساكو: الوضع العراقي المزري لا يحتمل اي تلكؤ بالاصلاحات











قال بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم لويس ساكو إن "الوضع في العراق لم يعد يحتمل أي تلكؤ في تنفيذ الإصلاحات المطلوبة في جميع المجالات" واصفا الوضع الذي يعيشه البلد بـ"المزري".

ودعا في بيان صادر عن بطريركية الكلدان، اليوم الجمعة، الى ما وصفها بوقفة جماعية لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه، مشددا على ضرورة إجراء مصالحة حقيقية تقدم فيها جميع الكتل السياسية تنازلات ملموسة.

وشدد البطريرك ساكو على "ضرورة أن يشعر جميع العراقيين بالمساواة في الحقوق والواجبات وأن لا تكون هناك درجات للمواطنية من أولى وثانية وثالثة".

وقال، بحسب البيان، أن "هناك شعورا عميقا اليوم لدى المجتمع الدولي بضرورة إيجاد حلول جذرية وسريعة للإرهاب والتيارات التكفيرية في المنطقة".

وحول ازدياد أعداد اللاجئين في أوروبا، قال ساكو إن "على المجتمع الدولي أن يبحث عن حلول دائمة للمشاكل التي تدفع إلى الهجرة ، بدلا عن قبول اللاجئين في الدول الغربية".


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أكتوبر 2015)

اختتام الرياضة الروحية لكهنة بغداد









اختتمت مساء يوم الاربعاء 30 ايلول 2015 الرياضة الروحية السنوية لكهنة بغداد، بالاحتفال بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة مار يوسف – خربنده، ترأسه غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الاول ساكو ورافقه السادة الاساقفة الاجلاء مار شليمون وردوني ومار حبيب النوفلي ومار باسيليوس يلدو وبمشاركة الاباء الكهنة الافاضل وحضور بعض المؤمنين.

في الموعظة أكد غبطة البطريرك على العائلة ودورها الكبير في التنشئة والرحمة وقال هذه الرياضة كانت مخصصة عن موضوع الرحمة التي نحن بحاجة اليها جميعاً وهي فرصة للتجدد الروحي والاداري من اجل عمل رسولي اكثر جماعية وفاعلية تجاوباً مع دعوة قداسة البابا فرنسيس "ان يشمل الغفران اليوبيلي جميع المؤمنين كخبرة أصيلة لرحمة الله الذي يقبل الخاطئ ويغفر له وينسى خطاياه". اننا نود اطلاق فرصة الرحمة هذه للجميع الذين يودون العودة بصدق وامانة الى الحضيرة من خلال توبة عميقة وطلب مغفرة مما يتيح لهم الانخراط مجدداً في حياة الكنيسة.















































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أكتوبر 2015)

كلمة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا التي القاها في يوم مراسم تنصيبه 









“أَنَا أَشْكُرُ الْمَسِيحَ يَسُوعَ رَبَّنَا الَّذِي قَوَّانِي، أَنَّهُ حَسِبَنِي أَمِينًا، إِذْ جَعَلَنِي لِلْخِدْمَةِ” (1 تيموثاوس 1: 12)

معالي الوزير حسين الشهرستاني ممثل الحكومة العراقية الاتحادية الجزيل الاحترام
دولة الاستاذ نجيرفان بارزاني الجزيل الاحترام رئيس حكومة اقليم كوردستان العراق

صاحب القداسة مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني بطريرك الكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية الشقيقة
صاحب الغبطة مار لويس روفائيل الاول ساكو بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية الكاثوليكية الشقيقة
اصحاب الغبطة والنيافة المطارنة والاساقفة الاجلاء ممثلي بطاركة الكنائس الشقيقة

اصحاب المعالي والسعادة الوزراء والنواب وممثلي السلك الدبلوماسي

احبتي واخوتي الاكليروس والمؤمنين

تحية في الرب وسلام معه وفيه اليكم جميعا، واتوجه اليه في هذا اليوم المبارك بالشكر والامتنان على تجديد نعمته مع كنيسته المقدسة وشخصي الضعيف باختياره وتاهيله لي لنيل الدرجة البطريركية خادما امينا ومؤتمنا على الايمان الرسولي لكنيسة المشرق الرسولية الاشورية الجامعة والمقدسة، وخلفا لابائي في الايمان ممن تعاقبوا على خدمة كرسي ساليق طيسفون.
اتوجه بالصلاة على روح ابينا الراحل المثلث الرحمات مار دنخا الرابع الذي كان للكنيسة واكليروسها ومؤمنيها اجمعين ابا ومرشدا وكان لي بوجه خاص ابا واخا ومعلما.
اشكر الرب من اجل اخوتي المطارنة والاساقفة اعضاء المجمع السنهاديقي المقدس الذين وبهداية الروح القدس اختاروني لاتقدمهم في الخدمة، وادعوهم للصلاة من اجلي لنتحمل بروح الاخوة والشراكة والمحبة المسؤولية التي لا يمكن تحملها دون نعمة الرب وبركاته التي ليس لنا نيلها الا بالصلاة والشكر كما يرشدنا بولس الرسول حين دعانا لنكون: “شَاكِرِينَ الآبَ الَّذِي أَهَّلَنَا لِشَرِكَةِ مِيرَاثِ الْقِدِّيسِينَ فِي النُّورِ” (كولوسي 1: 12)

الكرسي البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق وبعد عقود من النفي القسري يعود اليوم مجددا الى حيث يجب ان يكون في المشرق، يعود تحديدا الى اربيل عاصمة اقليم كوردستان العراق، هذه المدينة التاريخية المباركة التي كانت في فترة تاريخية مقرا للكرسي البطريركي المشرقي. انها عودة تختلف وتخالف ما هو قائم اليوم من تهجير وهجرة في قوارب الموت ورحلات البراري والطرق نحو الغربة والاغتراب.
انها عودة تتجاوز حدود الانتقال المكاني او الجغرافي فحسب.. انها رسالة تقول الكنيسة من خلالها انها باقية ومتجذرة في ارضها حيث سار الرسل الاوائل مار توما ومار ادي ومار ماري، وحيث تربى ووهب ملافنتها الكبار مار افرام ومار نرساي ومار كيوركيس الاربيلي، وحيث استشهد شهداءها مار شمعون برصباعي ومار قرداغ ومار يعقوب المقطع، وحيث عاش ودبر اساقفتها الاوائل وبطاركتها العظام مار بقيذا الاربيلي ومار اوا ومار طيماثاوس الكبير رائد الحوار المسيحي الاسلامي، وحيث انا اليوم ومن سيخلفني غدا..

ان حماية هذا الوجود وتجذره واستمراريته ليس مسؤولية الكنيسة فحسب، بل هو مسؤولية وطنية ودولية ايضا، مثلما خسارة هذا الوجود ليس خسارة كنسية ومسيحية فحسب بل خسارة وطنية وانسانية ايضا.
قبل عام تعرض شعبنا واخوتنا الايزيدية والكثير من الاخوة المسلمين الى حملة ارهابية اقتلعت الكثيرين من جذورهم، ودمرت ممتلكاتهم ومعابدهم واثارهم وتبددت كل جهودهم في العيش حياة حرة كريمة لائقة بالانسان.
لقد كانت ضربة مؤلمة لنا كعراقيين ومسيحيين، وزرعت شروخا كثيرة وعميقة، نحن بحاجة الى العمل الجماعي وبيد واحدة لمعالجتها واعادة الامل الى النفوس واعادة الثقة بالمستقبل.
نشكر رئيس اقليم كوردستان فخامة الرئيس مسعود بارزاني وحكومة وشعب اقليم كوردستان العراق الذي ورغم محدودية مصادره وموارده فانه قدم الرعاية الكريمة وبقدر المستطاع  لاكثر من مليون ونصف نازح ولاجئ وندعو المجتمع الدولي والمنظمات الانسانية الى دعم الاقليم في توفير مستلزمات المعيشة لهم خاصة من سكن ورعاية صحية ومدارس وغيرها مثلما ندعو الحكومة المركزية وحكومة الاقليم الى المزيد من الدعم لتسهيل معيشة النازحين وتطبيع اوضاعهم.

ليس الارهاب وحده ما يدفع المكونات الصغيرة والاصيلة الى الهجرة من بلدان الشرق بل التشريعات والممارسات والتهميش وانسداد الافق ايضا.
ان توحيد الجهود السياسية والعسكرية لمحاربة الارهاب بكل مسمياته هو امر وضرورة واجبة، ولكنها تبقى محدودة او انية التاثير ما لم تترافق مع مراجعة شاملة لجذور الارهاب وبخاصة في الخطاب الديني والتعليمي والاعلامي والتشريعي القائم على الغاء الاخر او الانتقاص منه.
نترحم على الشهداء الذين سقطوا من الجيش العراقي والبيشمركة وجميع المقاتلين في تصديهم للتنظيمات الارهابية. وندعو الى تقديم الدعم العسكري والمادي والسياسي والمعنوي لهم من كل ابناء العراق والمجتمع الدولي لتحقيق المزيد وبخاصة لتحرير سهل نينوى وسنجار وتمكين ابناءنا واخوتنا المسيحيين والايزيدية وكل النازحين والمهجرين للعودة الكريمة الى اراضيهم ومدنهم وقراهم.

اننا ندعو الحكومات ومرجعياتها ومؤسساتها التنفيذية الى اجراء مراجعة مسؤولة وشاملة تعالج مواضع الخلل القائمة في التشريعات والمناهج التعليمية والاداء الاعلامي وغيرها بما يحقق دولة المواطنة التي لا تفرق بين ابناءها على اساس الدين والطائفة والقومية واللغة.
المسيحية المشرقية غنى للمشرق وشعوبه.. ودورها الحضاري مشهود له عبر الفي سنة من هذا الوجود.
من حق المسيحية المشرقية على الحكومات والمؤسسات الوطنية ان تلقى ما يليق بها من احترام وتقدير ينعكس ليس في التشريعات فحسب بل وفي مناهج التربية والتعليم وكتب التاريخ، مثلما في صيانة وحماية الاديرة والمواقع الاثرية والدينية المسيحية.
اننا ندعو الحكومات الوطنية المشرقية الى التعامل مع المسيحية كارث ووجود حضاري ووطني اصيل واعتماده والتعبير عنه كجزء ومكون من الهوية الوطنية الجامعة.
ومن واجب الدولة ومؤسساتها ومرجعياتها من دستور وتشريعات ان تعكس وتلتزم هذا الوجود وحمايته وديمومته على مبادئ الكرامة والعدالة والمساواة دون تمييز وتمايز على اساس الهوية الدينية او القومية.
مسيحيتنا كما اشوريتنا ليسا طارئين او حديثين في المشرق عموما وعراق بيت نهرين خصوصا.
شعبنا وأبناء كنيستنا، هم ورثة حضارة بيت نهرين واستمرارية لها.
اننا كمسيحيين نعيش في وطن ننتمي اليه وينتمي الينا، مثلما يعيش وينتمي اليه اخوتنا في الانسانية والمواطنة والتاريخ والمستقبل بمختلف انتماءاتهم القومية من العرب والكورد والتركمان او الدينية من مسلمين وصابئة وايزيدية.
ومن هنا فاننا ندعو الى شراكة حقيقية بين الجميع ومع الجميع ومن اجل الجميع.
اننا نتطلع للمشاركة في إدارة وبناء هذه الأرض وتقدم هذا الشعب.
ونحن لا نعلن سرا بالقول ان تحويل بلداننا الى بلدان تسير بموجب قوانين تشرعن التمييز الديني قد يكون من اكبر العوائق التي تحد من تقدمه، وتحد من حريات الانسان فيه، ونحن نعيش في عصر يكاد يكون احترام حريات الانسان فيه، مقياسا لريادة الأمم وتقدمها، ومكانتها بين الدول.
ومن منطلق الشراكة فاننا ندعم جهود مؤسساتنا السياسية في المشاركة في القرار الوطني على مستوى العراق وإقليم كوردستان وأي بلد اخر في المنطقة يعيش فيه شعبنا. ان مشاركتنا في القرار هو تعبير حقيقي لوطنيتنا التي نفتخر بها. وسنعمل بجد لوحدة قرار مؤسساتنا وعملها المشترك. اننا كاشوريين او كلدان او سريان، شعب واحد تاريخا وثقافة وحاضرا وطموحا، وان تعددت تسمياته، فهي كلها لنا ومن تاريخنا ونحن بها فخورون.
?
اخوتي بطاركة واباء الكنائس المشرقية واكليروس وممثلي الكنائس المسيحية

اذ اتوجه اليكم باسم كنيسة المشرق الاشورية بالشكر على مشاركتكم ايانا هذا اليوم المبارك فاننا ومع بداية خدمتنا البطريركية نتوجه وبوحي والتزام انجيلي صادق وعلى خطى سلفنا البطريرك الراحل مار دنخا الرابع بالدعوة للعمل المثابر والجاد من اجل وحدة كنيسة الرب.
ان كنيسة المشرق الاشورية تؤمن ان التنوع هو هبة ربانية وهبها رب الكنيسة لكنيسته ليغنيها، وانه نتاج طبيعي لالفي عام من ايمان متجدد وكنيسة حية تعيش وتتفاعل مع ابناءها في حياتهم اليومية الفردية والجمعية.. فالكنيسة لم ولن تكون يوما متحفا او قالبا جامدا من العقائد والتشريعات والطقوس، بل هي تفاعل دائم وتعبير متجدد وخبرات تتراكم.. الكنيسة لا تشيخ ابدا، بل انها كانت وستبقى كل يوم وفي كل حين عروس الرب.
اننا نسعى لاطلاق مديات اكبر واوسع للحوارات المسكونية خاصة مع التحديات التي يفرضها العصر على كنيسة الرب ورسالتها. ان التطور المادي والتقدم التكنولوجي وعصر المعلوماتية انتجت تراجعا وخريفا روحيا يفرض على كنائسنا مجتمعة احياء وتفعيل حضورها قيما ايمانية من الرجاء والامل وكرامة الانسان الذي هو صورة الله على الارض.
العمل المسكوني ومشاركة الخبرات والمدارك والعطاء بين الكنائس يقود الى عولمة القيم السامية التي من دونها سيبقى عالمنا ورغم تقدمه التقني والمادي عالما مشوها حيث ليس بالخبز وحده يحيا الانسان.

لقد اثمر التزام كنيسة المشرق بالحوار المسكوني وثيقة غاية في الاهمية بينها وبين الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الشقيقة، الا وهي وثيقة الاعلان المسيحاني المشترك الذي تم التوقيع عليه عام 1994 من قبل صاحبي القداسة الراحلين البابا يوحنا بولص الثاني والبطريرك مار دنخا الرابع. اننا نسعى لان يكون ذلك مدخلا للمزيد من ثمار العمل المسكوني القائم على الاعتراف والاحترام المتبادل للخصوصيات اللاهوتية والقانونية والطقسية والثقافية للكنائس، فالوحدة الكنسية ليست الغاء او احتواء للخصوصيات الكنسية بل هي وحدة في التنوع.
مثلما نصلي ونعمل ان يكون تجربة قابلة للتكرار مع شقيقاتنا الكنائس الارثوذكسية لطي صفحة الخلافات اللاهوتية التاريخية والانطلاق بروح الانجيل.
نجدد التزامنا بالانتماء وتعزيز اليات ومؤسسات العمل المسكوني سواء على المستوى الوطني او الاقليمي او العالمي.. وننتهز الفرصة هنا لتوكيد دعوتنا للانتماء والعضوية الفاعلة في مجلس كنائس الشرق الاوسط وبقية اطر العمل المسكوني، مثلما نحن مشاركون فاعلون في لقاء مسيحيي المشرق.

الا اننا وبوجه خاص نجدد التزامنا بالعمل المسكوني المثمر والهادف الى وحدة الكنائس المشرقية التي تشترك بخصوصية الهوية والانتماء والارث القومي والثقافي واللغوي حيث ما يجمعنا هو اكبر وامتن واكثر تجذرا وجوهرية مما يفرقنا من اختلافات وفوارق لاهوتية او تسموية او لهجوية او مناطقية.
ما يجمعنا هو اننا جميعا كنيسة الم وامل.. كنيسة شهيدة وشاهدة في هذا المشرق..
هكذا كنا وهكذا نحن وهكذا سنبقى متالمين ولكن متاملين.. شهداء ولكن شهود.. مؤمنين ومؤتمنين على ايمان وهوية وجذور اردناها وسنبقيها مشرقية اصيلة رغم كل الرياح التي تسعى الى تغريبنا وتشتيتنا.
نجدد التزام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية تجاه شقيقاتها الكنيسة الكلدانية والسريانية بالعمل من اجل التقارب او الوحدة وتوحيد الجهد اليوم وغدا اكثر من أي وقت لنكون بمستوى ما يواجهه شعبنا من تحديات وجودية.
انني وباسم كنيسة المشرق الاشورية ادعو اخوتي بطاركة الكنائس المشرقية، وبخاصة السريانية والكلدانية، الى التزام الية عمل مشتركة بل وبلغة اليوم اقول غرفة عمليات مشتركة.

?
اخوتي اعضاء المجمع المقدس وابنائي اكليروس وعموم مؤمني كنيسة المشرق الاشورية
 “أَشْكُرُ إِلهِي بِيَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ مِنْ جِهَةِ جَمِيعِكُمْ، أَنَّ إِيمَانَكُمْ يُنَادَى بِهِ فِي كُلِّ الْعَالَمِ” (رومية 1:
ادعوكم للصلاة من اجلي لاكون مؤهلا لحفظ الامانة الرسولية التي اوليتموني اياها.
انها مسؤولية لا يمكن لي القيام بها دون ارشاد الروح القدس الذي نستلهمه ونساله ان يكون مرشدنا كما كان دوما مع كنيسته، ودون مشاركتكم اياي في تحمل هذه المسؤولية.
اننا سنبقى ملتزمين ما جدده وارساه سلفنا الراحل مار دنخا الرابع من تنظيم والتئام دوري للمجامع السنهاديقية لاباء الكنيسة من اجل مناقشة مختلف المواضيع العقائدية والادارية والطقسية والقانونية وغيرها التي تعيشها الكنيسة وابناءها وتتطلب ارشادا او قرارا كنسيا.
وفي هذا السياق فاننا ندعو اخوتنا المطارنة والاساقفة الى تنظيم اللقاءات والاجتماعات الدورية للاكليروس على مستوى الابرشيات.
كنيستنا اليوم وبسبب ما تعيشه في الوطن والشتات تتطلب العمل المؤسساتي المنتظم والذي ينطلق من تنظيم وادارة كل رعية في اية قرية او مدينة كانت مرورا بتنظيم الابرشيات وصولا الى الكنيسة ككل.
ان مأسسة عمل الكنيسة لا يتوقف اطاره عند رسامة وتاهيل الدرجات الاكليروسية الكنسية في كل رعية وابرشية فحسب، بل يشمل تاسيس وتفعيل الموجود من هيئات تعليمية ولجان ادارية وشبابية ونسوية على مستوى الرعيات والابرشيات.
ان زرع وتنمية روح العمل الجماعي بين الاكليروس، وبينهم وبين العلمانيين القائمين على تدبير الهيئات والمؤسسات الكنسية هو شرط اساسي وضمانة لا بد منها اذا ما اردنا لكرمة الرب وكنيسته المقدسة ان تعطي ثمارا لتمجيد اسمه القدوس ولصالح كنيسته وشعبه المتالم.
ان الدرجات الاكليروسية وفي المقدمة منها الدرجة البطريركية هي درجات خدمة لا سلطة.. وحتى الصلاحيات المخولة لها انما هي لتنظيم الخدمة وليس لممارسة السلطة.
اننا ندعو ابناء الكنيسة من العلمانيين الى المشاركة في هذه الخدمة وبما منحهم الرب من عطايا ومواهب في مجال اختصاصاتهم الاكاديمية والثقافية والادبية والاجتماعية، وبما باركهم الرب من امكانات مادية او قدرات اقتصادية وغيرها.. فكنيسة الرب هي بيت الجميع ومن الجميع ومع الجميع ومن اجل الجميع..
انها دعوة مفتوحة للجميع، الا انها دعوة موجهة بشكل خاص الى شبيبة الكنيسة واجيالها اليافعة ليتقدموا ويخدموا ويستثمروا طاقاتهم وابداعاتهم في رسالة الكنيسة ومؤسساتها القائمة او التي سنسهر ونلتزم على اطلاقها من مؤسسات وهيئات اختصاصية في مجالات التعليم والنشر والاعلام والتواصل وغيرها.

اننا ندعو ونحث ابرشيات المهجر ورعياتها وهيئاتها وكادرها من الاكليروس والعلمانيين للمحافظة على الهوية والخصوصية الطقسية واللغوية لكنيستنا، وكذلك المحافظة على الهوية القومية والثقافية لشعبنا وتطويرها وتقديمها ايجابيا للمجتمعات والدول التي هاجرنا اليها.
وتحقيق ذلك لا يتم ببرامج تقتصر على المهجر فحسب بل ببرامج تعمق وتعزز الاتصال والترابط بين الوطن والمهجر.. برامج دعم مادي ومؤسساتي وتعليمي للوطن.. وبرامج زيارات دورية ومنتظمة للاجيال الناشئة في المهجر الى الوطن الأم.. فالمهجر هو ذات معنى بوجود الوطن، ومن دون الوطن ليس هناك قيمة للمهجر.
كنيسة المشرق كنيسة بشارة وعطاء.. كنيسة امل ورجاء.. كنيسة ارادة واصرار على البقاء..
انها كنيستنا الام واكليل رؤوسنا.. فلنرفع رؤوسنا عاليا ونفتخر اننا ابناءها..
ولنجدد امام الرب عهدنا للبقاء اوفياء لها ومعها فهي هويتنا وجذورنا وتاريخنا وحاضرنا ومستقبلنا.
ثلاثة مقدسات كنا وسنبقى ملتزمين بها:

مسيحيتنا واشوريتنا ومشرقيتنا

صحيح انها كنيسة متالمة وتعاني.. ولكن هل هذا هو جديد او طارئ عليها؟. انها، وكما يسميها مؤرخو التاريخ الكنسي وكما دعاها البابا يوحنا بولص الثاني، كنيسة الشهداء التي لم تندمل جروحها يوما ولكن لم تنطفئ شمعتها لحظة..
انها كنيسة تعاني ويعاني ابناءها في الوطن والشتات..
تعاني ويعاني ابناءها في الوطن من الارهاب والعنف الممنهج والتهجير المبرمج والتهميش والتمييز..
وتعاني ويعاني ابناءها في الشتات من الانصهار وضياع الهوية والخصوصية الفردية والجماعية.
الشتات لا يمكن ان يكون وطنا بديلا..
اننا ورغم كل العوامل الطاردة لنا في اوطاننا ورغم كل العوامل الجاذبة لنا في شتاتنا، ندعو ونلتزم الانتماء والتشبث بالوطن حيث الجذور والهوية.
كما ندعو التنظيمات والمؤسسات والمرجعيات السياسية القومية لشعبنا الواحد بمختلف تسمياته وبمختلف توجهاتهم السياسية الى توحيد الموقف والجهد ليكونوا بمستوى المسؤولية التي يفرضها الوضع الراهن.

اخواتي واخوتي الحضور
اتوجه بالشكر والامتنان الى شعب وحكومة العراق متوجها الى الرب بالصلاة ليتعافى من جراحه ويستعيد دوره ومكانته مهدا للحضارات، ويحافظ على تنوعه القومي والثقافي والديني.. فالعراق جميل بتنوعه الذي نحن جميعا مطالبين بالحفاظ عليه من ما يواجهه من تحديات تمس وتشوه هئا التنوع الغني.

نصلي من اجل سوريا انسانا وشعبا ووطنا ليتجاوز معاناته ويسترجع الامن والامان والسلام وينطلق نحو غد ومستقبل يضمن الكرامة الانسانية لابناءه واجياله القادمة التي عانت وما زالت تعاني الامرين من الحرب والاقتتال والتشرد والفقر والعنف والارهاب. ونصلي من اجل العودة السالمة للمطرانين المخطوفين مار يوحنا ابراهيم ومار بولص اليازجي وبقية الاكليروس المفقود.. ونصلي من اجل اطلاق سراح المخطوفين من ابناء شعبنا في الخابور.

نصلي من اجل لبنان الارز والحضارة ليتجاوز ازمته وتستعيد مؤسساته الوطنية دورها بدءا بانتخاب رئيس للجمهورية اللبنانية.

اتوجه بالشكر والامتنان العميقين الى فخامة رئيس اقليم كوردستان الرئيس مسعود بارزاني لرعايته المستمرة لشعبنا وكنيستنا وحرصه على حماية وجودها وديمومتها في الاقليم والوطن، انه بذلك يعبر تعبيرا وفيا وامينا عن التزامه للتعايش السلمي والايجابي المثمر والبناء بين ابناء الاقليم بموزائيكه القومي والديني والثقافي.

كما نتوجه بالشكر والامتنان الى حكومة اقليم كوردستان لرعايتها الكريمة والتسهيلات الكبيرة التي قدمتها لانعقاد السينودس والرسامة البطريركية في اربيل، والتي هي استمرارية لما قدمته عبر العقد المنصرم من برامج اعادة اعمار للقرى والكنائس والمدارس في الاقليم عموما ولابناء شعبنا وجه خاص. مثلما نتطلع الى ديمومة هذا الالتزام وانجاز بناية الصرح البطريركي الذي هو قيد الانشاء في اربيل.

ولاخوتي البطاركة والمطارنة والاساقفة والاكليروس من مختلف الكنائس الشقيقة الذين تجشموا عناء السفر للمشاركة في رسامتنا فاني وكنيسة المشرق الاشورية من اباء واكليروس ومؤمنين اذ نشكر لهم ذلك فاننا نرى فيه تجسيدا للطوبى الانجيلية التي يهبها الرب للاخوة عندما يكونون مع بعض ويجتمعون باسمه القدوس  ليتوسطهم ويحضر بينهم.

اشكر اخوتي اعضاء المجمع المقدس لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية للجهود والمشاركات الكبيرة التي قدموها في انجاز اعمال السينودس ومراسيم الرسامة البطريركية.
اشكر شكرا قلبيا واخويا نيافة الاسقف الجليل مار اسحق راعي ابرشية دهوك واربيل لتحمله عناء الترتيبات الادارية للسينودس والرسامة. مثلما اشكر اكليروس كنيسة المشرق الذين قدموا من مختلف الرعيات داخل الوطن وخارجه للمشاركة في احتفالية تنصيبنا.
 اشكر مديرية الاوقاف والشؤون الدينية في وزارة الاوقاف في حكومة اقليم كوردستان على تحملهم جهودا كبيرة في ترتيبات استقبال واستضافة الضيوف المشاركين.
اشكر قناة عشتار وتيلي ليمير وبقية القنوات على مواكبتها وتغطيتها الاعلامية.
اشكر الرب من اجلكم جميعا.

نِعْمَةُ رَبِّنَا يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ، وَمَحَبَّةُ اللهِ، وَشَرِكَةُ الرُّوحِ الْقُدُسِ مَعَ جَمِيعِكُمْ. آمِينَ.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أكتوبر 2015)

قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا يصل الى بغداد




 



وصل الى مطار بغداد الدولي ظهر السبت 3 تشرين الاول 2015 قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية مع ستة من اساقفة السينودس المقدس بعد تنصيبه بطريركا يوم الاحد 27/9/2015 في كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان في اربيل العراق وكان باستقباله رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية السيد رعد جليل كجةجي والنائب القاضي رائد اسحق والنائب يونادم كنا وعدد من الاباء الكهنة الافاضل .

وسيتراس قداسته اول قداس له بعد تنصيبه صباح الاحد 4 تشرين الاول في كنيسة مريم العذراء في النعيرية .

كما سيلتقي قداسته واساقفة السينودس المقدس مع الرئاسات الثلاثة في الحكومة الاتحادية.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أكتوبر 2015)

اللورد كاري يؤكد، "الوقت ينفد لإنقاذ المسيحيين" في الشرق الأوسط





 



حث رئيس أساقفة كانتربري السابق رئيس الوزراء ديفيد كاميرون لبذل المزيد من الجهد لمساعدة المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط قائلا "الوقت ينفد".

وقال اللورد كاري أنه كان لا بد من القيام بالمزيد لدعم أتباع المسيح الذين يواجهون الاضطهاد أو الموت على يد التطرف الاسلامي.



"الوقت ينفد بالنسبة للمسيحيين في المنطقة".

وقتل مئات الآلاف من المسيحيين أو أجبروا على الفرار من منازلهم كما سلف وسيطرت الدولة الإسلامية على أجزاء من العراق وسوريا.
هؤلاء الذين لا يتم قتلم يجبرون على اعتناق الإسلام أو دفع الجزية لكونهم مسيحيين.

يتحدث اللورد كاري لصنداي اكسبرس مضيفا: "إنهم يواجهون الآن تهديدا وجوديا لبقائهم وقد فشلت الحكومات البريطانية المتعاقبة لتفعل ما فيه الكفاية لدعم الأقليات في الشرق الأوسط والآن و للأسف، العديد من المسيحيين ليس لديهم مستقبل في المنطقة التي عاشوا فيها منذ ما يقارب من ألفي سنة. "إنني أحث ديفيد كاميرون، للنظر في مطالب الطوائف المسيحية للجوء وسلوك كلتا الوسيلتين الدبلوماسية والعسكرية لوضع حد لتهديد عنف الجماعات الاسلامية المتطرفة ضد الأقليات".


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أكتوبر 2015)

المجلس الشعبي يستقبل الباحثة كريستين شالو

استقبل شمس الدين كوركيس رئيس المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري الكاتبة كريستين شالو الباحثة والمختصة بتاريخ الكنيسة الارثذوكسية في جنيف/ سويسرا وحضر اللقاء السيد عوديشو داود رئيس منظمة اسيرو الخيرية في كنيسة المشرق الاشورية, وتناول الطرفان تاريخ واصالة كنيسة المشرق ومدى تأثيرها الايجابي في انتشار العلوم والحضارة والمدنية في بلدان الشرق الاوسط ونشرها في الدول الغربية التي وصلت اليها الان الى هذا المستوى المتقدم, ثم تم توديع الوفد بنفس الحفاوة التي رحب بها.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أكتوبر 2015)

الجبوري: المسيحيون مكون أصيل من الشعب العراقي










رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي د. سليم الجبوري


وصف رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي د. سليم الجبوري المسيحيين بأنهم "مكون أصيل من مكونات الشعب العراقي"، وقال: ان جرائم الإرهاب في العراق تستهدف الشعب بكل المكونات بمن فيهم الأخوة المسيحيين.
وأكد الجبوري- خلال لقائه في بغداد مساء يوم/الأحد/ بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية المطران مار كوركيس صليوا والوفد المرافق له - ضرورة توحيد الصف واستحضار العوامل التي تعزز الاخوة والتعاون وتعطي الصورة الحقيقية لإخوة وتلاحم أبناء العراق.
وتم خلال اللقاء استعراض الأوضاع الأمنية والسياسية في العراق، وما يشهده من أزمات، والتأكيد على أهمية تفعيل التعاون بين كافة الاطياف والمكونات العراقية وبذل الجهود من أجل تحقيق الأمن والاستقرار.
من جانبه، لفت البطريرك إلى أن العراق بحاجة إلى تكاتف وعمل جدي لتجاوز هذه الازمات، وأن البرلمان العراقي ممثلا برئيسه لعب دورا مهما في الدفاع عن حقوق الشعب ومنه المكون المسيحي.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أكتوبر 2015)

لبحث أوضاع شعبنا: البرلماني د. سرود سليم يستقبل برلمانيا هولنديا





 


 ستقبل الدكتور سرود سليم عضو برلمان إقليم كوردستان العراق صباح الأحد 4 تشرين الأول 2015 في مبنى البرلمان بأربيل السيد ميخيل سيرفياس عضو البرلمان الهولندي عن الحزب الاشتراكي الديمقراطي الهولندي، يرافقه مستشار البرلمان الهولندي السيد باس بيجيلسما.

 وتم خلال اللقاء بحث أحوال أبناء شعبنا بشكل عام وأوضاع المهجرين والمرحلين منهم ومن باقي المكونات، ومعاناتهم وسبل دعمهم، ومستقبل مناطقهم، والمعالجات الكفيلة بعودتهم إلى مناطقهم بأسرع وقت وبالحفاظ على تواجدهم فيها بعد تحريرها، لا سيما أن لتأخير التحرير أثر كبير في تفاقم نزيف الهجرة.

 كما جرى خلال اللقاء بحث عملية إعادة الإعمار وتأهيل هذه المناطق والدور الهولندي من خلال الاتحاد الأوروبي والمجتمع الدولي في هذا الشأن، والشكل الإداري الأنسب الذي يحافظ على المكونات في المنطقة من خلال إخراجها من دائرة الصراع بين المركز والإقليم.

 وفي محور آخر من اللقاء جرى مناقشة العملية السياسية في الإقليم ومسودة دستور الإقليم والمعوقات التي ترافق إعداد هذا الدستور ولا سيما حول حقوق المكونات، حيث يتم التعاطي مع تلك الحقوق وفق مبدأ الأغلبية والأقلية العددية، وما قد يترك ذلك من آثار سلبية على شعبنا في الإقليم.

وفي ختام اللقاء ثمن الدكتور سرود سليم دور هولندا في دعم المهجرين والمرحلين قسرا.. ودعاها لبذل جهد أكبر في هذا الصدد.



 





















​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2015)

وقائع الندوة التخصصية التي اقامتها الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية في اربيل









اقامت الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية فرع أقليم كوردستان العراق ندوة عامة متخصصة في الشأن العراقي يوم امس المصادف 6/ اكتوبر/2015على قاعة المركز الاكاديمي الاجتماعي في مدينة عنكاوا بمحافظة اربيل.

 حضر الندوة جمهور كبير ضم عددا ًمن الشخصيات الدينية والسياسية والبرلمانية، وممثلين عن الاحزاب والتنظيمات السياسية، ومندوبين عن منظمات المجتمع المدني واكاديميين واعلاميين، ونخبة من المهتمين.

في البداية رحب رئيس الجمعية حميد مراد بالحضور ودعا الجميع للوقوف دقيقة حداد على ارواح شهداء الشعب العراقي شهداء الحرية، ثم قدم المتحدثين ..

 - في المحور الاول: استهل الدكتور كاظم حبيب الحديث عن " اللاجئون والنازحون .. المعاناة والظروف القاسية " التي تعرض لها المواطنون في العراق، والاسباب التي دعت الى مغادرة البلاد الى دول المهجر، مشيرا ً الى ضرورة ايجاد الحلول العملية للكوارث التي حلت في البلاد وتشريع القوانين التي تخص اللاجئين والنازحين، ومحاسبة من تسبب بكل ذلك.

 - في المحور الثاني: تناول السيد عبد الخالق زنكنة منسق المنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الانسان الانتهاكات والتجاوزات والمضايقات التي يتعرض لها المتظاهرون في العراق من المجاميع المتضررة من الاصلاحات والسلطات الامنية ومحاسبة الفاسدين، على الرغم من ان الدستور العراقي ضمن في المادة (38) حق التظاهر والتعبير عنها بكل حرية مع ضمان حمايتهم، واكد على ضرورة تأييد استمرار التظاهرات ودعم المطالب التي تقدم بها المتظاهرين.

 - اما في المحور الثالث: فقد تحدث عضو مجلس النواب العراقي النائب جوزيف صليوا عن المكونات الاصيلة ودورها في الحياة العامة في تاريخ العراق، ومستقبلها في ظل التحديات الراهنة والمخاطر التي تهددها، داعيا ً الدولة العراقية بمختلف مؤسساتها الى حمايتها.

 - وفي المحور الرابع والاخير: استعرض الناشط اوميد الجاف رؤية عراقيي المهجر حول الاصلاحات الجارية في الوطن، وتطرق الى دور الجالية في امريكا لدعم تطلعات وطموحات الشعب العراقي من خلال التواصل مع مختلف المؤسسات الامريكية.

 وفي الختام شهدت الندوة عدد من المداخلات والمناقشات والتعليقات والاسئلة من قبل الحضور، نوقشت من خلالها أمور وقضايا عديدة متعلقة بالشأن العراقي.

 وقدمت ادارة الجمعية العراقية الشكر والتقدير لكافة  الهيئات والمؤسسات الاعلامية التي قامت بتغطية الندوة حيث حضرت كل من القنوات التالية: " عشتار الفضائية - اورينت الفضائية - التغيير الفضائية - البابلية الفضائية - فضائية كوردستان 24 - سامراء الفضائية - الفلوجة الفضائية - TRT الفضائية - اخبار الان - وكالة انباء مسيحيي الشرق الاوسط - والمركز العراقي للإعلام.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2015)

المطران مار اميل نونا والرابطة الكلدانية في ضيافة حكومة اقليم كوردستان في سيدني





 




زار سيادة المطران اميل نونا (السامي الاحترام ) مطران استراليا ونيوزلندة لكنيسة الكلدان والاثوريين الكاثوليك ووفد مرافق له ضم السيد سمير يوسف عضو الهيئة التأسيسية للرابطة الكلدانية في العالم ومسؤول فرع نيو ساوث ويلز والسيد غانم نعمو عضو الهيئة التأسيسية للرابطة والسيد صلاح كينا عضو الهيئة للرابطة في نيو ساوث ويلز مقر حكومة اقليم كوردستان في سيدني لغرض تقديم التهاني بمناسبة عيد الاضحى المبارك وكان في استقبالهم السيد هافال سيان ممثل حكومة اقليم كوردستان وطاقم الممثلية في سيدني حيث رحب السيد هافال بالوفد الزائر في البداية بعدها قدم سيادة المطران أميل نونا (السامي الاحترام) تهانيه لكوردستان بمناسبة العيد وشكر كوردستان حكومتا وشعبا لفتح قلوبهم قبل ابوابهم لشعبنا المسيحي بصورة عامة والكلداني بصورة خاصة والتسهيلات التي قدمتها لهم وذلك من خلال التنسيق مع الكنيسة والمؤسسات الكلدانية في كوردستان وأكد على أن سياسة التعايش الذي تسير عليه حكومة إقليم كوردستان تجعلنا مطمئنين وتؤكد لنا باننا لسنا مهمّشين ونحن جزء مهم من المجتمع الكوردستاني.

بعدها شكر السيد هافال الوفد على هذه الزيارة وأكد على أن ما قدمته كوردستان لابناء شعبنا دعم ومساندة ما هو الا واجب يقع على عاتق حكومة إقليم كوردستان، وأكد على استمرار الحكومة على هذا النهج من اجل احلال الاستقرار والسلام، وترسيخ نظام العيش المشترك في كوردستان. واكد سيادته على ضرورة توحيد الخطاب السياسي الكوردستاني بمختلف مكوناته في استراليا تحت خيمة واحدة التي هي كوردستان للجميع.
وختاما ودع سيادة المطران والوفد المرافق له بنفس الحفاوة والتكريم الذي استقبل به.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2015)

ثقافة شعبنا وأصالته يجسدهما الحرف السرياني في معرض للخط










إفتتح الأب الدكتور سامر صوريشو الراهب عميد كلية بابل الحبرية للفلسفة واللاهوت والأستاذ نزار حنا مدير عام التعليم السرياني والأستاذ جلال حبيب مدير ناحية عنكاوا المعرض التشكيلي لفن الخط السرياني الحديث لمجموعة منتخبة من فناني شعبنا، الذي أقامته مديرية الثقافة والفنون السريانية/أربيل صباح الثلاثاء 6/10/2015 على قاعة مديرية التراث والمتحف السرياني بعنكاوا، بحضور عدد من المسؤولين الاداريين والحكوميين والحزبيين وأعضاء البرلمان السابقين والحاليين، فضلا عن حضور متميز لجمهور من الفنانين والأكاديميين والأدباء والمثقفين وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني ومحبي الفن التشكيلي و عدد من وسائل الإعلام والقنوات الفضائية.

ضم المعرض مجموعة أعمال تشكيلية لفن الخط السرياني للفنانين: (ألن زيا، ثابت ميخائيل و لمياء محسن) جسدت أساليب فنية حديثة في التعامل مع الحرف السرياني و استخدامه مادة أولية للإبداع الخـلاق، واستلهام روعة الخط السرياني عبر مقولات مأثورة وحكم وآيات من الكتاب المقدس. حازت الأعمال اهتماما كبيرا من الحضور الذين عبروا عن إعجابهم بها وبالأسلوب الفني المستخدم لاسيما ما تحمله اللوحات في ثناياها من أصالة يجسدها الحرف السرياني ذي التاريخ العريق الموغل في القدم بكل ما يمثله من تراث وما يشير اليه من ثقافة سريانية وحضارة عمرها آلاف السنين مازال عبقها يفوح رغم مرور السنوات. يشار أن معرض  الخط السرياني يستمر ليومين.

































































































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2015)

وزارة العدل العراقية توجه بتطبيق إجراءات احترازية لحفظ حقوق المسيحيين في ممتلكاتهم










وجه وزير العدل حيدر الزاملي دائرة التسجيل العقاري باتخاذ التدابير الاحترازية اللازمة ؛ لحفظ حقوق المسيحيين في ممتلكاتهم ، من خلال تشديد الاجراءات المتعلقة بالتصرفات العقارية من بيع وشراء .

وقال بيان للوزارة ان " هجرة اعداد كبيرة من المسيحيين العراقيين الى الخارج بسبب الاوضاع الامنية التي يمر بها البلد ، وحفاظا على الاملاك العائدة لهم من التلاعب والتزوير ، وجه الوزير باتخاذ اجراءات مشددة في المعاملة التصرفية الخاصة بأملاك المسيحيين ، واعمامها على جميع دوائر التسجيل العقاري ؛ لاتخاذ اللازم بشأنها " .
واكد انه " في حالة تقديم معاملة بيع على العقارات التابعة للمسيحيين يستوجب حضور البائع بالذات او وكيل من الدرجة الاولى {الزوج، الزوجة، الاولاد} او الدرجة الثانية كـ{الاخوة والاخوات} ، اضافة الى اجراء الكشف الموقعي على العقار للتأكد من صحة العائدية " .
واضاف ان " اجراءات المعاملات التصرفية تستوجب توفير طلب صحة الصدور لجميع المستمسكات ، والوكالة على ان ترد بالبريد السري ، وعن طريق المديرية العامة ، اضافة الى طلب شهود تعريف من الدرجة الاولى والثانية للبائع ، مع أخذ تعهد خطي من المشتري بمعرفته بالبائع ووكيله " .
يذكر ان الكثير من ابناء الديانة المسيحية تعرضوا للتهجير على ايدي عصابات داعش الارهابية في نينوى ، كما هاجر عدد آخر من بعض المحافظات الى الخارج .


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2015)

الرئيس فؤاد معصوم خلال لقائه البطريرك ماركيوركيس الثالث صليوا: هجرة المسيحيين تمثل خسارة للعراق










أكد رئيس الجمهورية فؤاد معصوم، أن المسيحيين مكون أصيل في البلاد، وفيما اعتبر هجرتهم خسارة للعراق، أعرب عن أمله بعودة الذين اضطروا للهجرة إلى الخارج بسبب تهديدات تنظيم "داعش".

وقالت رئاسة الجمهورية في بيان إن "رئيس الجمهورية فؤاد معصوم استقبل، اليوم، وفداً من كنيسة المشرق الآشورية برئاسة البطريرك كوركيس الثالث برفقة عدد من المطارنة في العراق وأمريكا والهند وايران"

وأضاف البيان، أن "معصوم هنأ البطريرك كوركيس الثالث بمناسبة تنصيبه بطريركا لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية، ورحب بعودة الكنيسة إلى العراق".

وأكد معصوم، بحسب البيان، أن "المسيحيين مكون أصيل كان له الدور الكبير في بناء حضارة العراق"، مجددا ادانته لـ"استهداف المسيحيين والاقليات الأخرى من قبل تنظيم داعش".

وتابع، أن "هجرة المسيحيين تمثل خسارة للعراق"، معربا عن أمله بـ"عودة الذين اضطروا للهجرة إلى الخارج بسبب تهديدات تنظيم داعش الارهابي".

وكان رئيس الجمهورية فؤاد معصوم أكد، في (8 شباط 2015)، سعيه لحصول المسيحيين على كافة حقوقهم المشروعة، فيما أشار إلى أن الحكومة تسعى لتركيز الاهتمام على أحوال المهجرين والتقليل من معاناتهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2015)

الادباء السريان ...... شهر يضج بالنشاطات









 اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان يعتبر من انشط المؤسسات  الثقافية في ساحة اربيل , وشهريا في منهاجه اربع محاضرات على اقل تقدير , وقد يكون بينها واضافة اليها لقاءات او محاضرات وحسب الضيف التي يكون تواجده محدد بفترة زمنية قصيرة ومحدودة , وتشمل هذه النشاطات مواضيع متعددة في الثقافة والفنون والصحافة والسيير , او ندوات مفتوحة وحوارات لا عنوان محدد لها ولكنها بشكل اكيد تصب في النهج العام للاتحاد ومتطلبات شعبنا في ثقافة ملتزمة ورصينة  تلبي ما نطمح اليه .

فقد اختتم الاتحاد فعالياته لشهر ايلول الماضي  بتنظم جلسة لقاء لنخبة من الادباء والكتاب والاعلاميين والمثقفين السريان مع الكاتب والمفكر القومي أبرم شبيرا على هامش زيارته لارض الوطن حين استقبله مساء يوم الاثنين 28 / 9 / 2015 في جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في عنكاوا .

 وفي مستهل اللقاء رحب روند بولص رئيس اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان بالكاتب الضيف مشيرا الى جهوده الكبيرة في المجالين الثقافي والقومي . بدأ بعدها الكاتب شبيرا حديثه بومضة بسيطة الى سيرته الذاتية . جرت بعدها مناقشة مستفيضة ما بين الكاتب والحضور ، تمحورت حول واقع شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في ظل الظروف الصعبة التي يمر بها والدور الذي يمكن ان يلعبه المثقف في مثل هذه الظروف ، على ضوء ما تم طرحه من قبل الكاتب ابرم شبيرا في حديثه . الذي اكد فيه على ان الواقع الذي نعيشه الان هو واقع صعب ومعقد جدا جدا ربما ينتهي بعاصفة قوية ( بحسب قوله ) تقتلع الاشجار الضعيفة . وشعبنا هو اضعف شجرة وأضعف حلقة في المنطقة ، لذا فتأثيرها علينا سيكون قويا جدا .

كما تعرض الكاتب ابرم شبيرا الى موضوع الهجرة وذكر بان جميع الظروف التي مرت بها المنطقة من حروب وانتهاكات وظروف اقتصادية صعبة وتغيير ديموغرافي وتضييق للحريات وخطف وقتل وتهجير كلها كانت عوامل مشجعة للهجرة . وقد أخذ هذا الموضوع حيزا كبيرا من المناقشات .

وفي  يوم الجمعة 25 ايلول 2015نظم  لقاء بين الادباء السريان والسيد يوناثن بيث كوليا عضو البرلمان الايراني وممثل شعبنا في البرلمان , في المركز الاكاديمي في عنكاوا .

في بداية اللقاء رحب الاديب والكاتب روند بولص رئيس الاتحاد بالضيف باسم الادباء متمنيا له طيب الاقامة مستعرضا بعض نشاطات الاتحاد واحتضانه للنشاطات في مختلف المجالات الثقافية والفنية وخاصة للادباء المهجرين من سهل نينوى , ودور الاتحاد في المحافظة على اللغة السريانية وتراثها .

عضو مجلس النواب الايراني ( يوناثن بيث كوليا ) اعرب عن سعادته البالغة في لقاء نخبة خيرة من ادباء وشعراء ومثقفي شعبنا , رغم الايام الحرجة التي يمر بها , وهو متابع باستمرار للوضع الصعب الذي يمر به اهلنا من قتل وتهجير ,ومنذ التهجير الاول كان على تواصل مع منظمات انسانية ايرانية اضافة الى الهلال الاحمر الايراني ,وفعلا الوجبة الاولى من المساعدت كانت قد وصلت الى بغديدا قبل دخول داعش بيومين تم توزيع القسم منها وبقيت الكمية الاكبر بدون توزيع . وتحدث بيث كوليا عن وضع مسيحيي ايران الذي اصابه نصيب من الهجرة ايضا ليبصح عدده بحدود ( 15000 ) نسمة , والسبب الرئيس للهجرة كانت الحرب العراقية الايرانية حيث كان الشباب يغادرون الى تركيا ومنها الى دول الغرب , وقد بلغ عدد الشهداء من المسيحيين لهذه الحرب ( 27 شهيدا )

هذا وقد اجاب بيث كوليا على الاسئلة التي طرحت من قبل الحضور .ومن الجدير بالاشارة اليه ان زيارته هذه للعراق للمشاركة في احتفالية مراسم تنصيب قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريركاً على كنيسة المشرق الاشورية .

 وبخصوص نادي بابل الكلداني والذي فتح ملفه الكاتب والاديب سعيد شامايا الذي استضافه اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان وعلى قاعة جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية مساء يوم الثلاثاء 22 ايلول 2015 وحملت المحاضرة عنوان (( تجربة نادي بابل الكلداني 1973 – 1982 ) .

قدم المحاضر الشاعر والاعلامي نمرود قاشا بمقدمة عن نشاطات الاتحاد الاسبوعية والتي تتوزع بين الثقافة والفنون والصحافة والتاريخ والمسرح , وقد اخذت محاضرات مجزرة سيفو المساحة الاكبر بمناسبة مرور قرن عليها .

الباحث شامايا تحدث عن الظروف التي ادت الى تأسيس هذه النوادي في العاصمة بغداد حيث اصبحث ملاذا للكثير من ابناء مدننا والذين قطعت سبل توفير لقمة عيش لعوائلهم اضافة الى ان ابناء المناطق الشمالية بشكل خاص هجروا او نزحوا من مناطقهم نتيجة للعمليات العسكرية فيما سميت ب ( حركات الشمال ) حيث نزل المئات من ابناء شعبنا الى بغداد للبحث عن مصدر عيش , وهذه الكثافة السكانية ساعدت كثير في فتح وديمومة هذه المراكز الثقافية ومنها نادي بابل الكلداني موضوع البحث .

المحاضر تحدث باسهاب مستعينا بما تحملة ذاكرتة وبالاسماء والتواريخ احيانا عن الفترة التاسيسة للنادي ( 1968 – 1969 )

 وفي يوم  الخميس 17 أيلول 2015 ، عقدَ إتحاد الأدباء والكُتّاب السريان في العراق، جلسة حوارية وترحيبية بين هيئته الإدارية وعدد من الأدباء السريان القادمين من أستراليا وهما كلاً من الأديب أديب كوكا والأديب إلياس منصور.

 وأستهلت الجلسة بنبذة تعريفية بالأديبين قدمها الأديب أكد مراد بعدها رحب رئيس الإتحاد روند بولس بالضيفان اللذان كانا من أبرز أدباء شعبنا في حقبة الثمانينات والتسعينات من القرن الماضي.

 وبعد التعريف بالأديبين القادمين من المهجر والترحيب بهما تحدث الأديب إلياس منصور عن أحوال شعبنا في مدينة ملبورن الأسترالية وقال "نحن كُنا من مؤسسي إتحاد الأدباء السريان في بغداد مع عدد من أدباء شعبنا ورغم تغربنا لكن نحن نتواصل مع المشهد الثقافي لشعبنا في الوطن".

 وأضاف "في أستراليا وتحديداً في مدينة ملبورن لنا مؤسسات رياضية وأجتماعية وجمعيات أدبية وأنا كنتُ من مؤسسي ملتقى سورايا الثقافي ولدينا حالياً 56 عضواً".

 وفيما يخص النشاطات هناك ذكرَ منصور، أن "في مصيبة سيدة النجاة تلك المجزرة البشعة، خرجنا آلاف المسيحيين الكلدان الآشوريين وحدتنا قضية شعبنا لم نفكر أن الكنيسة كانت للسريان وحالياً أسسنا جماعة مشرقية من أقباط وموارنة وسريان وكلدان وأرمن لنجعل المجتمع الأسترالي يسمع كلمة شعبنا المضطهد".

 الأديب أديب كوكا والذي كانت نبرة الحزن تفصح عن همومه في المهجر، قال "أنا في مدينة سدني واشعر أني جندي هارب من المعركة لا أتواجد بينكم في محنتكم".

 وفي يوم الجمعة 11 ايلول 2015 استقبل الاتحاد اسكندر بولص بيقاشا , هذا الزاخولي الذي يحمل هموم ستة عقود , غادرها الى عاصمة الجمال ( كانت ) وهو يحمل رغبة عارمة لكي ينهل من جامعاتها العلم , فكانت كلية العلوم , جامعة بغداد هي من احتضنته ومنحته شهادة العلوم ...وعندما صار متنفس ثقافي للناطقين بالسريانية , اصبح عضو هيئة تحرير مجلة ( قالا سريايا ) الصوت السرياني 1972 .

وعندما اصبحت الثقافة عبئا على الكتاب وقد حوصروا , فقد اختار الجبل صعودا مع المقاومة المسلحة 1983 وبعدها بعقد وجد نفسه في السويد طالبا , مهندسا , ناشطا واعلاميا .

اسكندر بيقاشا حمل بحثه الموسوم ( واقع الخطاب الاعلامي والثقافي لشعبنا والتحديات ) ليطرحة امام مجموعة من مثقفي شعبنا في امسية جميلة وهادئة ومثمرة حال كل اماسي الاتحاد , الاتحاد العام للادباء والكتاب السريان الذي استضافه على قاعة المركز الاكاديمي في عنكاوا , يوم الجمعة 11 ايلول 2015 .

قدم الضيف الكاتب روند بولص رئيس الاتحاد العام للادباء والكتاب السريان بكلمة قصيرة شكر فيها بيقاشا لحضورة وضيوف الاتحاد وهم يتواصلون مع اماسيه .

الناشط اسكندر بيقاشا بدأ محاضرته بمقدمة لا علاقة بها بالعنوان تحدث فيها عن الصراعات الازلية في المجتمعات العربية والاسلامية من صراع اديان ومذاهب وطوائف وقوميات وتاثير هذه الصراعات على الساحة السياسية لمجتمعنا , ومستقبل هذه الصراعات ... على كل حال هذا الدخول في هذا الموضوع كان مقحما على العنوان .

تحدث بعد ذلك الى عنوان المحاضرة ( واقع الخطاب الاعلامي والثقافي لشعبنا والتحديات ) عن واقع الاعلام وتاثيراته , وواقع الاعلام الخاص بشعبنا , بكافة تخصصاته ( مقروء , مسموع , مرئي ) ونوعية هذا الاعلام ان كان موجها للداخل او للخارج , وبين بان هناك تقصير من جانب الكثير من القنوات الاعلامية والمحسوبة لشعبنا في طرح قضية هذا الشعي امام الرأي العام العالمي , وقسم منها يعاني من ازمة تميل مما تنعكس سلبا على ادائه .


































​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2015)

اتحاد النساء الآشوري يحضر المهرجان الشعري لمنظمة دايك ئه لف للتعايش السلمي





 



اقامت منظمة دايك ئه لف للتعايش السلمي ، يوم السبت 3 تشرين الاول  2015 مهرجان شعري لشاعرات المكون العراقي بجميع اطيافه وعلى قاعة المركز الاكاديمي في عنكاوا.

وحضر المهرجان معالي القنصل العام الفلسطيني في كردستان الاستاذ نظمي حزوري وممثل وزارة الثقافة في الاقليم الاستاذ آزاد، وعدد من مسؤولي وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني بضمنهم وفد اتحاد النساء الآشوري والذي ضم السيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة فرع أربيل وكل من السيدات سوزان يوخنا وكرستينا شمشون عضوات الهيئة الادارية ودنيا زيا عضوة فرع أربيل للاتحاد.

وتضمن المهرجان الترحيب بالحضور وكلمة للسيدة احلام سعيد رئيسة المنظمة والقاء قصائد بعدة لفات من قبل الشاعرات المشاركات في المهرجات باللغات (العربية والارمنية والسريانية والكوردية والتركية والفارسية والمندائية) نالت استحسان الحضور، وتخلل المهرجان ايضا تقديم مقطوعات موسيقية .

وفي الختام تم توزيع شهادات تقديرية من قبل المنظمة لجميع الشاعرات المشاركات في المهرجان.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2015)

رياضة روحية للجوقات والشمامسة وكوادر التعليم المسيحي في ايبارشية كركوك الكلدانية




 



نظمت ابرشية كركوك رياضة روحية لجميع الجوقات والشمامسة وكوادر التعليم المسيحي في الكنائس الاربعة التابعة للأبرشية.
 حيث تضمنت الرياضة الروحية صلاة الصباح ومن ثم القى سيادة راعي الابرشية المطران يوسف توما محاضرة بعنوان الذاكرة والعمل والمستقبل وبعدها شارك الجميع بمناقشة القصة التي رواها سيادة المطران عن (لا اريد شيئا) تحكي القصة عن صداقة الملك وشخص فقير وبعد مناقشة الكروبات ختمت الرياضة الروحية بالسجود للقربان المقدس في الكنيسة ومن ثم مشاركة الجميع بغداء المحبة.
























































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أكتوبر 2015)

تظاهرة سلمية حاشدة لأهالي ناحية عنكاوا









انطلقت عصر اليوم الجمعة 9 / 10 / 2015 تظاهرة سلمية حاشدة لأهالي ناحية عنكاوا من أمام كنيسة مار يوسف وحتى تمثال مريم العذراء في بلدة عنكاوا وطالب المشاركون في التظاهرة رئاسة مجلس الورزاء في اقليم كوردستان بدراسة مطاليبهم وحل مشاكل بلدة عنكاوا وجاءت هذه المطاليب ضمن أهداف وشعارات التظاهرة وكما يأتي:  

1. إغلاق جميع البارات والملاهي وأماكن شرب الخمر القريبة من الكنائس والاماكن المقدسة والمناطق السكنية وخاصة تلك الموجودة في الفنادق بأسرع وقت وإصدار قرارات خاصة من أجل تنفيذ مطاليب أهل عنكاوا.

2. تطبيق النظام الاصلاحي في إدارة عنكاوا وخاصة إدارة الناحية ووضع شخص شجاع وكفؤ ومخلص في هذا المنصب وتنفيذ هذا التغيير بأسرع وقت.

3. توفير مشاريع سكنية لشباب عنكاوا في داخل عنكاوا.

4. رفع التجاوزات على اراضي عنكاوا وتعويض جميع أهالي عنكاوا الذين أخذت أراضيهم وإرجاع الاراضي الموجودة داخل الناحية والتي تم الاستيلاء عليها من قبل بعض الاشخاص المتنفذين واستغلالها لخدمة شباب المنطقة.

5. تعيين مجموعة من شباب عنكاوا في السلك الامني من الشرطة والامن وشرطة المرور وأن يكون مكان عملهم داخل عنكاوا فهم أولى بحمايتها.

6. تعويض الفلاحين الذين أخذت أراضيهم لانشاء مطار اربيل الدولي.

7. تقديم المسؤولين الفاسدين الذين كان لهم يد في التغيير الديمغرافي والمتاجرة بعقارات عنكاوا.

8. معاملة عنكاوا كبقية النواحي في أربيل فيما يتعلق بأخذ الضريبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أكتوبر 2015)




----------



## paul iraqe (10 أكتوبر 2015)

وفد من مجلس أعيان قره قوش يزور نيافة المطران مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف





 ​

قام وفد من مجلس أعيان قره قوش ( بغديدا ) بزيارة إلى نيافة المطران مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف مطران الموصل وكركوك وأقليم كردستان للسريان الأرثذوكس في مقره البديل في عنكاوا.

وترأس الوفد السيد اسطيفو جميل حبش رئيس المجلس وعدد من أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية للمجلس.

حيث تم التطرق إلى عدة مواضيع أهمها معاناة أبناء شعبنا المهجر قسراً من الموصل وسهل نينوى والسبل الكفيلة لرعايته في أماكن نزوحه في الاقليم ، بالإضافة إلى مناقشة موضوع التحركات الأخيرة من قبل الكنيسة لإيصال صوت المهجرين للقيادات السياسية والمجتمع الدولي لوضع حل سريع لتحرير مناطقنا.

وشكر الوفد الجهود الكبيرة التي تبذلها الكنيسة بكل طوائفها من أجل تخفيف المعاناة من خلال مشاركتها الفعلية في تنظيم ومساعدة المحتاجين بصوة خاصة وبقية أبناء شعبنا بصورة عامة وطالب الوفد بضرورة تشكيل لجان متخصصة في رعاية شؤون النازحين وترتيب أمورهم بشكل أفضل.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أكتوبر 2015)

السرياني العالمي: لتحميل المجتمَعَين العربي الإسلامي والغربي دماء شعبنا ومسؤولية اقتلاعه من جذوره









حمّل رئيس حزب الاتحاد السرياني العالمي إبراهيم مراد خلال اجتماع للمكتب السياسي للحزب المجتَمَعين العربي الإسلامي والغربي، تبعَة ما يحدث من قتل وتهجير للمسيحيين عامةً والآشوريين الكلدان السريان خاصةً في كلًّ من العراق وسوريا، وآخرها إعدام ثلاثة آشوريين من المختطفين سابقًا من قرى الخابور الآشورية في الحسكة السورية، رميًا بالرصاص على أيدي تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية الإرهابي (داعش). مؤكدًا أن التخاذل المستمر من قبل المجتَمَعَين العربي الإسلامي والغربي في شجب ومحاربة هذا التنظيم الإرهابي والقضاء عليه يعتبر شراكة حقيقية متكاملة في رعاية ومباركة هذا التنظيم في نشر إرهابه الفكريّ والجسديّ واقتلاع الوجود التاريخي للمسيحيين من أرضهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أكتوبر 2015)

البطريرك ساكو: على الكنيسة أن تكون أُماً بدلاً من نشر العقيدة فقط









حاوره: فرنسيسكو بوليسو ، ترجمة: منير بيوك

إن سينودس العائلة الذي يجري عقده حالياً هو مناقشة مفتوحة يستطيع كل شخص خلاله أن يتحدث ويعبّر عما يجول في فكره بحرية. شكل سينودس العام الماضي نقطة إنطلاق جيدة، ويحرز حالياً تقدماً. لكن تتجه المناقشات الآن إلى الأمام. فالشيء المهم هو أن تكون الكنيسة قريبة من الناس من خلال تقديم التشجيع للناس ونشر القليل من الفرح، فالموضوع بمجمله ليس حول إصدار التشريعيات. "نحن رعاة ونحن على اتصال دائم مع الناس". قدّم أحد آباء السينودس وبطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية الكاثوليكية على بابل، لويس ساكو، أفكاره متحدثاً عن الظروف الصعبة التي تواجهها الكنيسة في العراق:

البطريرك ساكو، كيف يتم حالياً السير بالسينودس؟ هل هناك مناقشة فعّالة، وهل تم عرض موقف مختلفة؟

"من المهم جداً بالنسبة لي أن أذكر أنه يجري هناك نقاش حر. لم يكن هناك أي صدام لحد الآن، لذلك، لدينا مطلق الحرية في التعبير عما يجول في فكرنا. وقبل كل شيء، ونحن بحاجة لتذكير أنفسنا بأننا رعاة، نحن رعاة، نحن على اتصال مع الناس، ونحن نرى الناس، ونحن نشعر بمعاناتهم. لذلك، كرعاة نحتاج إلى أن يتم أخذ إيماننا ورحمتنا بعين الاعتبار سوياً كما يفعل الرب يسوع. يتوقع الناس كلمات الأمل والتشجيع منا. نحن نحاول تقديم حوافز، كما أننا ننتظر ما سيقوم به البابا".

منذ بدء حبريته، تحدث البابا فرنسيس دائماً عن الرحمة على اعتبارها مفتاحاً لتفسير دور الكنيسة وعلاقتها مع العالم الذي يخضع لتحول عميق بحسب رأيه. ماذا يعني هذا؟

"لقد قلت أننا بحاجة لإعطاء الناس دفعة. الرحمة تعني أيضاً تثقيف الآخرين، فهي ليست غاية في حد ذاتها. فالكنيسة هي أيضاً أم. نحن ننشر الشيء الكثير عن العقيدة، كما أن التشريع يستغرق الكثير من المساحة في حياة الكنيسة. إلا أن ما نحتاجه اليوم هو المزيد من الإحساس والتشجيع. نحن بحاجة لرفع روح الناس المعنوية. كما أن الناس بحاجة اليوم إلى كلمات التشجيع، والكثير من الفرح، والتضامن. إنهم بحاجة الى أن يشعروا بوجود الكنيسة، ويجب ألا ننفصل عنهم كما هو الحال في التسلسل الهرمي. نحن عائلة واحدة، كما كنا نتكلم على الدوام كعائلة واحدة".

هل تعتقد أن هناك آخرين في السينودس يشاركونك الرأي في النظر إلى الأمور؟

"نعم، نعم، فمعظمنا قد تحدث عن هذا في  إطار مجموعات النقاش التي تعتمد نفس اللغة، إضافة إلى الأمور المتعلقة بالعدالة الاقتصادية، والشرعية، واستغلال النساء والفقراء. إن مهمتنا هي الدفاع عن هؤلاء الأفراد المظلومين. ففي السينودس هناك توجه قوي للغاية لإحداث التغيير".

وفقاً لما تستطيع قوله بخصوص نقاش السينودس، هل كان هناك تركيز أكبر على المشاكل التي تواجهها العائلات الأوروبية والغربية؟ أو هل برزت مظاهر أخرى، ومشاكل أخرى تتعلق بعائلات من مناطق أخرى من العالم كما هو الحال بالشرق الأوسط؟

"سنتحدث أيضاً عن التحديات التي نواجهنا. بعد كل هذا، عندما نتحدث عن التحديات فإننا نتحدث عن التحديات التي لها علاقة بالإيمان. كمسيحيين لا يوجد شيء آخر. ونحن (في العراق والشرق الأوسط) تفتقر إلى الاستقرار. هناك اضطهاد وهجرة، مما يعني أن الأسرة منقسمة. وبطبيعة الحال، فمن الواجب أن يؤخذ السياق الذي نعيشه بعين الاعتبار. فالثقافة الإسلامية تنظر إلى الأمور الجنسية والأسرة بطريقة مختلفة. هناك، من بين الأمور الأخرى، تعدد الزوجات، وهذه أيضاً مشكلة بالنسبة لنا".

البطريرك ساكو، ما هو الوضع في العراق اليوم وفي هذه اللحظة التي تتميز بالدرامية العالية؟

"العراق هو موطن لكنيسة ديناميكية تعمل بجد. لقد كنا الأوائل الذين قدمنا المساعدة للأسر التي جرى تهجيرها. نحن منفتحون على الحوار أيضاً، وهذا محل تقدير كبير. وبحسب اعتقادي، من المحزن أنه كان بإمكان الكنيسة الجامعة أن تفعل المزيد لمساعدة كنيستنا التي تمر بأوقات عصيبة، بدلاً من تركها لوحدها".

سؤال أخير: ما هو رأيك بالعمليات العسكرية التي تجري ضد تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية؟ لقد أشارت إليها بطريركية موسكو على أنها حرب مقدسة؟

"إنها ليست حرباً مقدسة، وهذا خطأ. لا يمكننا أن نسمح لأنفسنا بالوقوع في فخ بعض الاسلاميين الذين يتحدثون عن الجهاد. لا يوجد حرب مقدسة. ولكن من وجهة نظري، من واجبنا إنقاذ حياة كل هؤلاء الناس الأبرياء. لدي الحق في الدفاع عن نفسي. تستطيع الدولة أن تدافع عني وتحميني. لا أعتقد أن هذه الضربات الجوية تحقق شيئاً ما. أعتقد أن ما نحتاجه هو هجوم بري. نحن بحاجة إلى قوات للتخلص من تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية الذي يشكل خطراً، لأنهم يريدون تدمير الثقافة، والتاريخ، والحياة. لقد قتلوا الآلاف من الناس. لدينا ثلاثة ملايين لاجئ في العراق. لذلك على المجتمع الدولي واجب أخلاقي لإنجاز شيء ملموس، بالسعي لإيجاد حلول سياسية دائمة على أرض الواقع، لتمكين الناس من أن يعيشوا حياتهم بسلام دون الحاجة للهرب".


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أكتوبر 2015)

مدير المرصد الآشوري لتيلي لوميار: مصابنا كبير.. والسكوت الدولي والاقليمي والمحلي هو الجريمة الأكبر




 



أدان مدير المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الانسان جميل دياربكرلي اعدام ثلاثة آشوريين مسيحيين على يد تنظيم داعش قائلا:" ان اصابتنا هي صدمة شديدة لا سيما بعد مشاهدة الفيديو الذي بثه تنظيم داعش الارهابي ويقوم فيه بإعدام ثلاثة آشوريين سوريين كانوا مختطفين لديه مع اكثر من 185 شخص بينهم العديد من النساء والاطفال، وهذه هي المرة الاولى التي يمارس فيها داعش هذا النوع من الاجرام بحق المسيحيين في سوريا والعراق".

وتابع" الجميع يسأل اليوم عن سبب هذه العملية الاجرامية ولكن كما تعرفون داعش لايحتاج لاسباب ليمارس إجرامه بحق الناس مسلمين ومسيحيين ، ولكن أعتقد ان هذه العملية الإرهابية مرتبطة بالمتغيرات السياسية والعسكرية في سوريا، متمنيا" ان تكون هذه الاعدامات هي الاخيرة من نوعها بحق المختطفين المسيحيين لدى داعش في سوريا والذين يتجاوز عددهم الـ 400 شخص مابين الخابور في الحسكة والقريتين في حمص، وان تتظافر الجهود الخيرة لإنهاء ملف المخطوفين بأقل الخسائر الممكنة".

كما أدان دياربكرلي واستنكر "الجريمة الاكبر التي تتمثل بالسكوت الدولي والإقليمي والمحلي على حادثة اختطاف المسيحيين في سوريا وعلى رأسهم المطرانين ابراهيم ويازجي والاباء الكهنة داليليو، كيال، معوض، ومراد وعدم قيامهم بشيء من شأنه تحرير هؤلاء المختطفين".


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أكتوبر 2015)

البابا يوجّه نداء من أجل السلام في الشرق الأوسط





 



قبيل افتتاح أعمال الجمعية العامة لسينودس الأساقفة، يوم الجمعة، عبّر البابا فرنسيس عن تضامنه مع أساقفة الكنائس الموجودة في مناطق النزاع، كمت وجّه نداءً للجماعة الدولية "لكي تجد السبيل لتساعد بشكل فعّال الأطراف المعنية في توسيع آفاقها أبعد من مصالحها الفورية، ولاستعمال أدوات القانون الدولي والدبلوماسية لحل النزاعات القائمة".

وقال: "نحن متأثرون ونتابع بقلق عميق ما يجري في سوريا والعراق والقدس والضفة الغربية، حيث نشهد على تصاعد في أعمال العنف التي تطال أيضاً السكان المدنيين الأبرياء، وتغذي أزمة إنسانية كبيرة"، وأكد بقوله "إن الحرب تحمل الدمار وتزيد من آلام السكان، أما الرجاء والتقدم فهما من خيارات السلام فقط"، داعياً آباء السينودس المجتمعين إلى تكريس صلاة الساعة الثالثة على نيّة المصالحة والسلام في الشرق الأوسط".

وأشار البابا فرنسيس إلى أن "جغرافية السينودس تعكس حقيقة الكنيسة الجامعة"، طالباً "من خلال الصلاة معانقة الذين يرأسون الجماعات المحلية الموجودة في مناطق النزاعات والإرهاب"، وتابع "لنتحد في صلاة حارة وواثقة إلى الرب، صلاة تكون في الوقت عينه قرباً من البطاركة والأساقفة الحاضرين هنا والقادمين من تلك المناطق، ومن كهنتهم ومؤمنيهم وجميع المقيمين فيها".


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أكتوبر 2015)

وفد مشترك يلتقي قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا في بغداد








بتأريخ 10/10/2015 ، استقبل قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم، وفداً مشتركاً ضم كل من، الدكتور وليم اشعيا، معاون رئيس الدائرة الاعلانية في وزارة خارجية العراق، والمهندس هاني ابراهيم كوريال والسيد سركون مالك نمرود، عضو المكتب السياسي مسؤول مكتب العلاقات الوطنية المركزي في الحزب الوطني الآشوري، والسيد فكتور مالك نمرود مسؤول فرع الحزب وعضو اللجنة المركزية، والسيد منير هيدو وكيل مسؤول الفرع، والسيد رومانوس عوديشو عضو الفرع، والسيدة فريال ايليشا عضوة الفرع والآنسة ريتا فكتور من اعلام الفرع في بغداد، لغرض تقديم التهاني الى قداسته بمناسبة انتخابه بطريرك جديد لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية وعودة مقر الكرسي الرسولي لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية  الى ارض الوطن بيث نهرين.

وخلال اللقاء، أستعرض قداسته مراحل انتقال الكرسي الرسولي لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية بسبب الحروب والمظالم والاهمية التاريخية لهذه العودة كعامل استقرار لابناء الكنيسة، والتحدث عن وضع شعبنا الآشوري في الوطن والشتات.

وفي هذا الصدد تم مناقشة الاثار الايجابية لعودة الكرسي الرسولي الى ارض الوطن على شعبنا للبقاء في الوطن والمطالبة بالحقوق وإعادة الاراضي انطلاقاً من حقيقة كون الشعب الآشوري هم السكان الأصليين في العراق  ليعقبها مرحلة بدء العودة الى الوطن بعد سيادة الأمن والاستقرار والخيارات المتاحة للمطالبة بالحماية الدولية.

وفي نفس السياق وحسب القانون الدولي، فقد  تم التوضيح المقصود بالحقوق الموجودة في ظل الاعتراف بحالة معينة لـلسكان الأصليين، والتي لا تقتصر على حقوق الإنسان الأساسية من حق الحياة وحق السلامة، بل تشمل المحافظة على أراضيهم واللغة والدين والعوامل الأخرى في التراث الثقافي التي هي جزء من وجودهم كشعب، حيث يمكن استخدام الحقوق الأصلية لتشكيل جزء من القانون الوطني في إقامة العلاقة بين الحكومة وحق تقرير المصير بين السكان الأصليين الذين يعيشون داخل حدود الدولة، أو في القانون الدولي لتكون حماية ضد الانتهاك الذي قد تمارسه الحكومات أو جماعات المصالح الخاصة.

وفي هذا الصدد فقد تم  أساساً تمثيل السكان الأصليين ومصالحهم في الأمم المتحدة من خلال آليات مجموعة عمل السكان الأصليين حيث تبنت لجنة الأمم المتحدة لحقوق الإنسان في شهر نيسان من عام 2000 قراراً لإنشاء منتدى الأمم المتحدة الدائم المعني بقضايا السكان الأصليين كجهاز استشاري للمجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي لمراجعة مشاكل السكان الأصليين حول العالم.

وفي نهاية شهر كانون الأول عام 2004 أعلنت الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة أن العقد من 2005 إلى 2014 سيكون العقد الدولي الثاني للسكان الأصليين في العالم والهدف الأساسي من العقد الجديد هو تعزيز التعاون الدولي حول حل المشاكل التي تواجه السكان الأصليين مثل الثقافة والتعليم والصحة وحقوق الإنسان والتنمية الاجتماعية والاقتصادية.

ويذكر انه وفي أيلول عام 2007، تبنت الجمعية العامة إعلان حقوق السكان الأصليين. ويتضمن الإعلان الغير ملزم، الحقوق الفردية والجماعية للسكان الأصليين، وكذلك حقوق الهوية والثقافة واللغة والعمل والصحة والتعليم ومسائل أخرى، حيث صوتت أربع دول لديها عدد كبير من السكان الأصليين ضد هذا الإعلان وهي الولايات المتحدة وكندا ونيوزيلندا وأستراليا. بينما صوتت 143 دولة لصالح الإعلان ومن ضمنها العراق.

وتناول اللقاء ايضاً مسيرة استقرار أماكن انتقال الكرسي الرسولي لكنيسة المشرق، فقد أنتقل مقر الكرسي في ساليق قطيسفون (سلمان باك في جنوب شرق بغداد) الى بغداد أيام الخليفة المنصور، وتغرب لأول مرة إثر رسامة مار يوالاها المغولي جاثيليقاً على كنيسة المشرق عام 1281م ،وبعد وفاته عام 1317م تم رسامة مار طيماثيوس عام 1318 جاثيليقاً على كنيسة المشرق ليعود الكرسي الى مدينة أربيل، وبعدها أنتقل الكرسي من نينوى الى ألقوش، وبعد قدوم الارساليات التبشيرية التابعة للكنيسة الرومانية عام 1838 وتحول ابناء شعبنا في سهل نينوى الى الكثلكة، استقر كرسي الجاثليق مار شمعون في قرية قوجانس في هكاري جنوب شرق تركيا وتمتع خلال تواجده في جبال هكاري بأستقلالية كاملة دون وصاية.
ولغاية اندلاع الحرب العالمية الأولى، حيث تعرض الاشوريون الى المذابح على يد القوات العثمانية، وبعد النزوح وتدمير القرى الآشورية للاعوام 1915-1918 وما تخللها من أعمال التطهير العرقي والإبادة الجماعية على أساس الهوية القومية والدينية، وتعرض الآشوريون الى مذبحة سميل في آب 1933، تم نفي بطريرك كنيسة المشرق خارج العراق لينتقل الكرسي البطريركي الى  قبرص ومنها الى انكلترا وليستقر في نهاية المطاف في الولايات المتحدة.

















​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أكتوبر 2015)

اتحاد النساء الآشوري يقدم التهنئة لقداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا








قام وفد من اتحاد النساء الآشوري ،صباح يوم السبت 10 تشرين الاول 2015 بزيارة لقداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا في مقر المطرانية في بغداد.

 وضم الوفد السيدة منال حبيب مسؤولة فرع بغداد وكل من السيدات فيدى اسحاق ويوليجن موشي عضوات الهيئة الادارية وعدد من عضوات فرع بغداد للاتحاد .

حيث قدم الوفد تهانيه لقدااسته بمناسبة تنصيبه بطريركا لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم ، متمنيا له دوام الموفقية في خدمته الرعوية ومهامه الجديدة لاعلاء شأن الكنيسة وأن يمنحه الرب الحكمة و الصحة والتوفيق والعمر المديد .


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أكتوبر 2015)

رسامة السفير البابوي الجديد في العراق المطران البيرتو اورتيكا مارتين








تمت مساء يوم السبت 10 تشرين الاول 2015 رسامة سعادة السفير الفاتيكاني الجديد لدى العراق والاردن المطران البيرتو اورتيكا مارتين وذلك في بازيليك مار بطرس بروما.

ترأس قداس الرسامة نيافة الكردينال بيترو بارولين يعاونه رئيس اساقفة مدريد اسبانيا، لان السفير الجديد من مدريد والمطران كاريكر المسؤول عن السلك الدبلوماسي ولفيف من الكرادلة والاساقفة والكهنة واهل المحتفى به. كما حضر الرسامة غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو وغبطة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس الثالث يونان والمطران رمزي كرمو والمطران جورجو لينكوا السفير الفاتيكاني السابق في العراق.

وبعد الرسامة كان الاستقبال في كلية انتشار الايمان.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أكتوبر 2015)

إزاحة الستار عن مجسم قرية عنكاوا الطيني المقام في متحف التراث السرياني في عنكاوا


جرت مساء الاثنين الموافق 12/10/2015 مراسيم إزاحة الستار عن مشروع مجسم قرية عنكاوا الطيني الذي أقيم  في متحف التراث السرياني في عنكاوا وأزاح الستار عن المشروع  سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة رئيس أساقفة أبرشية أربيل الكلدانية وبحضور عدد من السادة المسؤولين الاداريين والحكوميين في محافظة أربيل وناحية عنكاوا ورجال الدين والبرلمانيين والأكاديميين والأدباء والمثقفين والمهتمين بالتراث الشعبي وجمع من أبناء عنكاوا.

وبعد ازاحة الستار اطلع الحاضرون على المجسم حيث قدّم مدير متحف التراث السرياني في عنكاوا صاحب المشروع فاروق حنا عتو قدّم شرحاً وافياً عن تفاصيل هذا المجسم الطيني لقرية عنكاوا من فترة العشرينات وحتى الخمسينات من القرن العشرين. ثم توجه الحضور إلى قاعة المتحف حيث قدم الكاتب والاديب كوثر نجيب فقرات الحفل الذي تضمن عرض فيلم وثائقي عن مراحل انجاز هذا العمل ثم قدم نجيب صاحب المشروع فاروق حنا عتو الذي قال (لقد بذلت قصارى جهدي من أجل أن يعكس هذا العمل واقع عنكاوا من حيث طوبوغرافيتها وأزقتها وبيوتها وكنائسها ) وأضاف أن هذا العمل مهدى إلى أرواح والديه وآباء  واجداد عنكاوا وإلى جميع أطفالها واهلها الطيبين .

وأشار عتو الى أنّ وقت العمل لانجاز هذا المشروع استمر أكثر من سبعة أشهر معتمداً على خزين معلوماته وما جمعه من أفكار وملاحظات من أبناء بلدة عنكاوا من كبار السن المعاصرين لتلك الحقبة  وذكر عتو أنّ هذا المشروع هو المرحلة الأولى من المشروع الكلي الذي ينوي تنفيذه وهو بانوراما عنكاوا بمرحلته الثانية  التي  لا تزال على شكل مسودة تمثل عوائل وأنساب أهل عنكاوا. هذا وأبدى عدد من الحاضرين ملاحظاتهم لتطوير هذا المشروع من خلال المداخلات التي أدلوا بها. وفي ختام الحفل قدم منتسبو المتحف باقة ورد هدية إلى السيد فاروق حنا عتو للجهود التي بذلها في انجاز هذا المشروع. وكان مراسلنا قد أجرى عدداً من اللقاءات مع كل من سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة رئيس اساقفة أبرشية أربيل الكلدانية ومدير ناحية عنكاوا جلال حبيب عزيز والدكتور عماد عبد السلام استاذ التأريخ في كلية الآداب في جامعة صلاح الدين ومدير متحف التراث السرياني في عنكاوا فاروق حنا عتو تحدثوا خلالها عن أهمية هذا المشروع الذي هو نموذج مهم ينبغي أن يُحتذى به لمشاريع مقبلة يمكن أن تعيد الصلة بين الانسان وماضيه.























































































































































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أكتوبر 2015)

رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي يطلع على أوضاع المهجرين العراقيين المسيحيين في رعية ماركا - الاردن








دعا رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي، مانويل فالس، خلال زيارته لكنيسة اللاتين في ماركا، المجتمع الدولي، زيادة الدعم المقدم للأردن لمواجهة الأعباء الاقتصادية التي خلفتها موجات اللجوء في المنطقة، واستطاعته الوفاء بالتزاماتهم حيالهم.

ووجه فالس نداءً للمجتمع الدولي خلال زيارة اطلع خلالها على أوضاع المهجرين العراقيين الذين ترعاهم الكنيسة، عبر جمعية الكاريتاس الخيرية الاردنية، بالتعاون مع الاصدقاء والمؤسسات الوطنية والصديقة والكنسية، لعدم ترك الأردن وحيداً في تحمل أعباء اللاجئين، حيث "إن الموارد المحدودة في الأردن لا تكفي لتحمل كل هذا العدد من اللاجئين والمهجرين".

والتقى رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي بحضور السفير الأردني في فرنسا مكرم مصطفى القيسي، والنائب البطريركي للاتين في الأردن المطران مارون لحّام، ووزير السياحة والآثار نايف الفايز، والمستشار في السفارة البابوية المونسنيور روبرتو كونا، وكاهن الرعية الاب خليل جعّار الذي ألقى كلمة ترحيبية، ومدير الكاريتاس الأردنية وائل سليمان، عدداً من العائلات العراقية المسيحية المهجرة التي تتخذ من الكنيسة مأوى لها.

وجال فالس في أرجاء الغرف التي تأوي العائلات المهجرة، حيث اطلع على أوضاعها المعيشية، وظروفها النفسية والاجتماعية، وقال: "إن هنالك أكثر من 8000  مهجر من المسيحيين، ولقائي اليوم بهذه العائلات المهجرة جاء كسلسلة من اللقاءات التي تهدف للاطلاع على أوضاع اللاجئين في الأردن، وإني أرى في هذه العائلات الأمل للمستقبل الأفضل". وتحدث عن وضع المسيحيين في المنطقة والشرق الأوسط، مؤكداً أنهم جزء أساسي منها، ولا يجب أن يغادروها تحت أي ظرف "فهذه المنطقة مباركة وهي منبع الأديان".

ورنم الأطفال العراقيون ترنيمة "أبانا الذي في السماوات" باللغة الآرامية، لغة السيد المسيح، وألقى المطران لحّام في داخل الكنيسة، كلمة ترحيبية، شكر فيها باسم الكنائس الأردنية ما تقوم به جمهورية فرنسا، من مساعدات إنسانية تجاه المهجرين واللاجئين.

ولفتت العائلات العراقية خلال جولة فالس، إلى صعوبة العودة للعراق في ظل الظروف الحالية، متمنية زيادة الدعم الموجه للأردن ليستطيع توفير الدعم اللازم لتأمينهم بمنازل وشقق مستقلة للعيش فيها.

وقال المدير العام للمركز الكاثوليكي للدراسات والإعلام، الأب رفعت بدر، إن الأردن وعلى مدار السنوات الماضية العديد استقبل من الاخوة المهجرين، ويحتاج لزيادة الدعم الموجه له، مطالباً بضرورة تكاتف الدول العربية والغربية معه جيداً لدعم احتياجات اللاجئين والمهجرين فيه. وأضاف: اللاجئون يتطلعون بأمل لزيارة رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي، لتوفير سبل الحياة الكريمة التي ستحول دون هجرتهم من المنطقة العربية إلى دول أخرى.

وتسلم رئيس الوزراء الفرنسي، لوحة فنية تحمل اسم "لوحة التهجير" التي رسمها أحد الفنانين العراقيين، وتمثل الخروج من الموصل، إضافة لدرع السلام مكتوب عليه كلمة "السلام" بكل لغات العالم.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أكتوبر 2015)

البطريرك يونان يطلب من الفاتيكان عقد مؤتمر عالمي من أجل مسيحي الشرق ليفهم العالم بأن المسيحيين في الشرق معرضون لخطر الإبادة والزوال









احتفل بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك مارإغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بالقداس الإلهي في مقر البطريركية السريانية الكاثوليكية في روما، بحضور عدد من المصلين.
حدثنا البطريرك يونان عن أعمال سينودس الأساقفة حول العائلة، وعن حضور مشاكل العائلات في المشرق وتطلعاته، واخر التطورات في المنطقة.

 – حبذا لو تخبرنا إن حول حضور الشرق الأوسط في سينودس العائلة وما أبرز التحديات التي تواجه العائلات في الشرق؟

كما تعلم فموضوع السينودس لهذا العام هو العائلة: دعوتها ورسالتها. وعندما نتكلم عن العائلة فإننا نعني العائلة المسيحية في العالم كله، و لذلك فمن الطبيعي أن نأتي على ذكر المشاكل و المخاطر التي تحيط بعائلاتنا المسيحية في الشرق الأوسط لاسيما في البلدان التي لا يزال الصراع دائراً فيها وما سببه من أذى و ضياع و تشتت للعائلات. لقد عرضنا هذه الأوضاع في السينودس. وقد طلب البابا فرنسيس من آباء الكنيسة أن يصلوا من أجل المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط خاصة في العراق وسوريا، من أجل العائلات التي تواجه الكثير من أخطار التشتت والضياع والانقسام.

 إننا نعاني كثيراً من عمليات الخطف البربرية، إننا نتألم ونتساءل كيف لم تتمكن الدول الكبرى من القضاء على هذه العصابات التي تستغل ضعف الأبرياء وتقوم باختطافهم لمصالحها الشخصية، إما لكسب مادي أو اضطهاداً للأقليات الدينية بما فيها المسيحية.
تتألم الكنيسة لهذا لكنها، وللأسف، غير قادرة حتى الآن على التأثير على القوى الكبرى لاسيما الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وأوروبا. لا أدري كم أن هؤلاء القادة السياسيين مرتاحين لاستخدامهم السياسة المكيافيلية و المراءاة، فيتكلمون عن دفاعهم عن حقوق الإنسان خاصة الأقليات في الشرق الأوسط لكن دون أن يقدموا أي شيء على أرض الواقع، بل و نرى أن تهجمهم على بعض الأنظمة في الشرق يغذي الحقد في نفوس بعض العصابات الإرهابية و يعطيها المبرر لتستمر في اعتدائها على الأبرياء.

لذلك فقد طلبت من أمين سر الفاتيكان أن يسعى لعقد مؤتمر عالمي من أجل مسيحي الشرق الأوسط يدعى إليه مسؤولون من الولايات المتحدة و أوروبا و الصين و روسيا ليقول لهم أن ما يحدث اليوم لا يجب أن يحدث و أن الوجود المسيحي في الشرق الأوسط مهدد، فالمسيحية قد ولدت هنا. إن هذه الأرض هي مهد الديانات السماوية الثلاثة اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام، لكن الوجود المسيحي معرض للخطر من هذه القوى الظالمة والمظلمة التي تتمادى في أعمالها المشينة. فالدول صاحبة القرار لا تفعل شيئاً سوى الادعاء بأنها ستحاربهم، لكن هذا يبقى كلاماً غير مقترن بأفعال. فطلبنا من الكرسي الرسولي أن يدعو إلى هذا الاجتماع ليفهم العالم بأن المسيحيين في الشرق معرضون لخطر الإبادة والزوال.

– حصل التباس حول تصريح الكنيسة الروسية بالنسبة للتدخل الروسي في سوريا فقد اعتبروه حرباً مقدسة، فكيف ترون سيادتكم هذا التدخل وما هي آمالكم؟

يريد الغرب أن يشعر المسيحيين بالذنب من ما جرى في الماضي و لا يريد أن يسمع شيئاً حول ما يسمى الحرب المقدسة. الحرب المقدسة تعني بأن على العالم أجمعه أن يقتنع بأنها حرب مصيرية لأن الجهاديين يخطفون و يقتلون. لكني بحسب ما قرأت بأنه لا يقصد أن هذه الحرب هي حرب المسيحيين ضد الإسلام، بل قصد بأن هذه الحرب يجب أن تكون حرباً جدية باسم الحق والعدالة ضد هؤلاء الذين يعيثون بالأرض فساداً. وأقول بأن روسيا اليوم و بحسب فهمها للقيم المسيحية لا تخاف من أن تعلن وقوفها إلى جانب المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط. فالمسيحيون مظلومون، فنحن لا نسعى وراء السلطة و لا نسعى للانتقام من أحد و لم نجند ميليشيات للقتال، لكن يحق لنا أن ندافع عن أنفسنا، فإن لم تدافع عنا الدول الكبرى فنحن معرضون للزوال.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أكتوبر 2015)

اتحاد النساء الآشوري يكرم المتفوقات الاوائل في ثانوية أور السريانية في عنكاوا




 



دعما للتعليم السرياني وايماناً منه باهمية اللغة الام باعتبارها هويتنا القومية ، قام فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء الآشوري بتكريم الطالبات المتفوقات الاوائل على الصف السادس الاعدادي من ثانوية أور السريانية في عنكاوا.

 حيث تم تكريم كل من الطالبة لبنى خليل ابراهيم  المتفوقة الأولى بمعدل 100% والطالبة المتفوقة الثانية بنيتا شمائيل ننو بمعدل 99 %  من الفرع العلمي ، اما من الفرع الأدبي فكانت المتفوقة الأولى الطالبة اربلينا امير 97%.

وحضر التكريم السيد اكرم ججي مدير الثانوية واعضاء الهيئة التدريسية ، والسيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة فرع أربيل وكل من السيدات سوزان يوخنا وكرستينا شمشون عضوات الهيئة الادارية وعدد من عضوات فرع أربيل للاتحاد والطالبات المتفوقات ، الى جانب طلاب المدرسة.

في البداية رحب السيد اكرم بوفد الاتحاد شاكرا اياهم على هذه المبادرة القيمة التي عودهم بها الاتحاد كل عام ، بعدها القت السيدة مارلين كلمة هنأت فيها الطالبات على التفوق متمنية لهم الموفقية الدائمة ودعت الطلبة الحاضرين بأن يتخذوهم قدوة لهم، وتطرقت في كلمتها ايضا الى أهمية التعليم بلغة الام بأعتبارها هويتنا كشعب كلداني سرياني آشوري وعلينا المحافظة عليها وتعلمها وتعليمها للاجيال القادمة.

بعدها تم تكريم الطالبات بتقديم هدايا رمزية تقديراً من الاتحاد للجهود التي بذلوها لتفوقهم في دراستهم سواء كان على مستوى ثانويتهم أو على مستوى عنكاوا


 
















































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أكتوبر 2015)

الذكرى التاسعة لاستشهاد الاب بولس اسكندر









استذكر ابناء شعبنا في العراق والمهجر الذكرى التاسعة لاستشهاد الاب بولس اسكندر الذي خطفته وذبحته مجموعة إرهابية مسلحة في الثاني عشر من تشرين الاول اكتوبر عام الفين وستة في مدينة الموصل, لقد كان الاب الشهيد بولس اسكندر راعي كنيسة مار افرام للسريان الارثوذكس في الموصل في طليعة الشهداء الابرار الذين قدمتهم كنيسة الموصل ومن أهم المحطات في سيرة حياته انه كان يساعد المحتاجين ويخدم الكنيسة فكان رجل الله بالحق فاستحق أن ينال إكليل الشهادة، هذا وكان رئيس أبرشية الموصل وكركوك وإقليم كوردستان للسريان الارثوذكس نيافة المطران مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف قد ترأس قداس الاحد في كنيسة أم النور والقى خلاله موعظة تحدث خلالها عن أهم المحطات في سيرة حيات الاب الشهيد بولس اسكندر.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أكتوبر 2015)

أبناء النهرين يدين العملية الإرهابية بحق ثلاثة من ابناء خابور ويحمل المجتمع الدولي مسؤولية ما يجري بحق شعبنا










أقدمت (داعش) مؤخرا على إعدام ثلاثة شباب من أبناء شعبنا الأسرى تم اختيارهم بدقة على ما يبدوا من ضمن قرابة الـ 200 شخص من الأبرياء الذين تحتجزهم (داعش) منذ اجتياحها لقرى أبناء شعبنا الواقعة على ضفاف نهر الخابور في محافظة الحسكة السورية في العام الماضي.

لقد باتت كل المعطيات تؤشر أن هذه العملية الإجرامية تأتي أيضا مؤطرة ضمن سياقين، أحدهما التقصد باستهداف منظم لشعبنا وعبر وسائل مختلفة لاقتلاعه من جذوره في أراضيه التاريخية، والآخر.. عدم وضع أي اعتبار لشعبنا الكلدوآشوري السرياني وحقوقه ووجوده وهو الذي قدم للبشرية عطاءات حضارية عظيمة وعلى مختلف الأصعدة.. ليصبح بالتالي وقودا يُحرق ضمن المخططات القذرة التي تجري في المنطقة في خضم صراع المصالح الدولية والإقليمية.

إننا في كيان أبناء النهرين.. إذ ندين هذه العملية الإرهابية البشعة، نحمل المجتمع الدولي مسؤولية ما يجري بحق شعبنا.. وعلى رأسه الولايات المتحدة الأميركية والدول الغربية والأوروبية.. ونطالبها، إذا كانت صادقة في ادعاءاتها بضرورة الحفاظ على مسيحيي الشرق والذين يمثلون روح المسيحية، القيام بالخطوات العملية المطلوبة والسريعة والتنسيق مع الجهد الروسي لتحقيق الاستقرار في المنطقة، وتحرير أسرانا وأراضينا المغتصبة.. ودعم عودة شعبنا إلى أراضيه ماديا ومعنويا.. وفي مقدمة ذلك توفير الحماية الدولية له بعد فشل الحكومات المحلية في القيام بدورها إزاء معاناته.

كما نطالب كل الفعاليات السياسية والدينية والثقافية والاجتماعية في الداخل والخارج بالكف عن إضاعة المزيد من الوقت، ونبذ الخلافات الثانوية ورص الصفوف والتنسيق حول آليات منظمة ضمن السياق الذي أوردناه في ظل المأساة التي نعيشها ولم يشهدها التاريخ من قبل، وإلا.. فإن التاريخ لن يرحم أحدا منا.



المجد والخلود للشهداء عبد المسيح عزاريا نويا، آشور إبراهام وبسام عيسى ميشائيل.. وكل شهداء شعبنا.

تباً للإرهاب.. وكل الساعين لقلع ورثة حضارة بابل وآشور من جذورهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أكتوبر 2015)

الكلدانيون يطالبون العالم بوقف "المجازر" ضد المسيحيين









عدَّت الرابطة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم أن قيام تنظيم "داعش" بذبح ثلاثة آشوريين في مدينة الحسكة السورية، "جريمة" مضافة تدلل على مدى "بربرية" ذلك التنظيم. وطالبت المجتمع الدولي بضرورة "تحمل مسؤوليته" التاريخية والأخلاقية لإطلاق سراح المختطفين لدى (داعش)، ووضع حد لـ"المجازر والانتهاكات" التي يتعرض لها المسيحيون في العراق وسوريا.

وقال رئيس الرابطة صفاء صباح هندي، في حديث إلى (المدى برس)، إن "الرابطة تستنكر الأعمال الوحشية التي تقوم بها عصابات داعش الإرهابية بحق المسيحيين في العراق وسوريا، لاسيما العملية البربرية الأخيرة التي تمثلت بذبح ثلاثة مواطنين آشوريين أبرياء عزل في مدينة الحسكة السورية".
وأضاف هندي أن "الرابطة الكلدانية تدين بشدة هذا العمل الوحشي غير الإنساني الذي قامت به الجماعات التكفيرية للنيل من عزيمة شعبنا وتاريخه وحضارته على أرضه وأمام أنظار العالم وصمته"، مطالباً المجتمع الدولي بضرورة "تحمل مسؤوليته التاريخية والأخلاقية لوضع حد للمجازر والانتهاكات على المسيحيين".
وأكد رئيس الرابطة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم، على ضرورة "إطلاق سراح المخطوفين الأبرياء لدى تلك العصابات التي تقوم يومياً بالمزيد من الأعمال الإجرامية التي يندى لها جبين الإنسانية".
وكان المرصد السوري لحقوق الإنسان، كشف الخميس الماضي،(الثامن منتشرين الاول 2015 الحالي)، عن قيام (داعش) بإعدام ثلاثة مسيحيين آشوريين كانوا ضمن قرابة 200 مسيحي خطفهم التنظيم في وقت سابق من سنة 2015 الحالي، شمال شرقي سوريا. يذكر أن الرابطة الكلدانية أُسست قبل أشهر في أربيل، ومقرها كركوك، ولديها فروع في الأردن ودول أوروبا والولايات المتحدة، وتحظى بدعم واسناد بطريركية الكلدان في العراق والعالم .


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أكتوبر 2015)

ستجابة لطلب النائب جوزيف صليوا.. مجلس الوزراء يلزم الوزارات بتنسيب الموظفين المسيحيين و اطلاق رواتب النازحين منهم الى خارج العراق








قيدت الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء (الوزارات والجهات غير المرتبطة بوزارة) بتنفيذ مضمون قرار مجلس الوزراء العراقي المرقم (57) لسنة 2015 والمتضمن الموافقة على استمرار العمل بقرار مجلس الوزراء بشأن تمديد تنسيب الموظفين من منسوبي الدوائر التابعة لوزارات الحكومة الاتحادية من المسيحيين العاملين في دوائر الاقليم.

وطالب النائب جوزيف صليوا الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء بتطبيق القرار المذكور اعلاه كون اغلب الوزارات لم تلتزم بتطبيق هذا القرار مما اجبر الكثير من الموظفين المسيحيين الانفكاك من دوائرهم.

يذكر ان رئيس كتلة الوركاء الديمقراطية النائب جوزيف صليوا يتابع موضوع تنسيب الموظفين من المكون المسيحي الى دوائر حكومة اقليم كوردستان واصدر كتاباً بتاريخ 10/1/2015 والحقه بكتاب آخر بتاريخ 4/3/2015 بغية تنفيذ القرار المذكور آنفاً.

كما وجه مجلس النواب العراقي كتاباً الى مكتب رئيس مجلس الوزراء يطلب فيه اتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة بخصوص اطلاق رواتب النازحين من المكون المسيحي في الدول المجاورة، وجاء في الكتاب الصادر من الدائرة البرلمانية لمجلس النواب العراقي بتاريخ 5/10/2015، "طياً طلب من السيدات والسادة اعضاء مجلس النواب لغرض اطلاق رواتب العراقيين الى الدول المجاورة للاسباب الواردة في طلبهم، لأتخاذ الاجراء اللازم واعلامنا".

وكان النائب جوزيف صليوا قد جمع خمسين توقيعاً "لمطالبة هيئة رئاسة مجلس النواب العراقي بتاريخ 15/9/2015 بألزام الحكومة العراقية بأطلاق رواتب النازحين المسيحيين العراقيين الى الدول المجاورة".

وجاء في كتاب رئيس كتلة الوركاء الديمقراطية "ان ابناء المكون المسيحي والايزيدي لا ينتمون الى جماعات ارهابية بل هجروا قسراً من بيوتهم فأختاروا هذه الدول المجاورة لحين استعادة المناطق المغتصبة وهم بأمس الحاجة الى رواتبهم من أجل الاستمرار في الحياة والمعيشة".




















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أكتوبر 2015)

انتخاب أمانة عامّة جديدة للفريق الرسولي في ايبارشية اربيل الكلدانية




 



بحضور سيادة المطران مار بشّار متي وردة رئيس أساقفة إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية، انتخب أعضاء الفريق الرسولي كادر الأمانة العامّة الجديدة للسنوات الثلاثة القادمة في لقاء عقده أعضاء الفريق الرسولي في كنيسة مار يوسف في عنكاوا.
أفتتح الدكتور سافين جوهر اللقاء بالترحيب بالحاضرين وبأهمية هذا الحدث، ثم شرح آلية الانتخابات حسبما هو موضح في النظام الداخلي للفريق داعياً الجميع للمُشاركة الفاعلة في هذه المسيرة.
بعدها حيّا سيادة المطران الحاضرين وشكرهم على التزامهم وأمانتهم لروحية الفريق وأنشطتهِ، وشكر بشكل خاص أعضاء الأمانة العامة لحرصهم ومتابعتهم مسيرة الفريق في سنواته الأولى.
ثم عيّن سيادته الدكتور سافين جوهر أمينا عاماً للفريق (حسب النظام الداخلي)، والأخت جيرمين داود من أخوات بنات مريم الكلدانيات المرشدة الروحية للفريق الرسولي. بعدها جرت الانتخابات لأعضاء الأمانة العامة ووكلاء الأنشطة الروحية والثقافية والاجتماعية، ثم تقاسم الحاضرون عشاء المحبّة معاً، متمنين للجميع الموفقية.


الدكتور سافين جوهر أمينا عاماً

السيد نوار دنخا نائب الأمين العام

الأنسة سانا سليم أمينة السر

السيد يوسف دلير أمين الصندوق

الأنسة نداء فريد

السيد سرمد فارس

السيد دانا سالم

السيد آليوت أندراوس

السيد متي حكمت

الأنسة فانا أوغسطين


 














​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أكتوبر 2015)

رعد كججي رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية في العراق يزور قناة عشتار الفضائية








قام رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية في العراق رعد كججي بزيارة قناة عشتار الفضائية وكان باستقباله المدير العام للقناة رازميك مراديان وعدد من مدراء الاقسام فيها وجرى خلال اللقاء حديث تناول النشاطات التي يقوم بها الديوان لجميع الطوائف والاديان في العراق وإقليم كوردستان والمشاريع التي يقوم بها الديوان من بناء الكنائس والاديرة والمزارات كما تناول دور قناة عشتار الفضائية في تغطية نشاطات الديوان سواء في بغداد أو في إقليم كوردستان، وفي ختام الزيارة اجرى الزميل شمعون متي حواراً موسعاً مع السيد رعد كججي تناول محاور عدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أكتوبر 2015)

كلمة البطريرك ساكو في المداخلات الحرّة في سينودس العائلة









هذه الأيام في الجلسات العامة، والحلقات الصغيرة، استمعنا الى حالات مأسوية عبر عنها آباء السينودس ان كانت تخص بعض اقراد عائلاتهم (أهلهم) او بعض مؤمني أبرشياتهم. هذه حالات راعوية وليست عقائدية. وهذا يتطلب منّا في هذا السينودس من اجل العائلة ان نصب اهتمامنا على الجانب الراعوية، أي كيف نعالج هذه الحالات؟ كيف نعيش الانجيل ونمارس الرحمة وفي اليونانية تعني (المسح بالزيت الشافي كما فسرها أحد الإباء) كما فعل يسوع المسيح. اعتقد نحن بحاجة الى عمل راعوي يناسب زماننا بكل تعقيداته كما نحتاج الى تشريع جديد (الحق القانوني).
الكنيسة هي من اجل الناس، لمساعدتهم وخلاصهم وليس للحكم على الضعفاء – الخطأة منهم وارسالهم الى جهنم.
نحتاج الى نضوج روحي وراعوي عميق، ولا يمكن ان نتوقف على الجانب الاجتماعي وحده.
كما أود ان اشير الى نقطة أخرى مهمة هي الإجهاض والولادات. علينا ككنيسة ان ندافع عن الحياة وعلى تشجيع الولادات. الإجهاض الممارس في بلدانكم وقلة الولادات يجعلها تشيخ وتضطر الى قبول موجات المهاجرين من دون تمييز. قبول اللاجئين بسخاء شيء محبذ، لكن قد تغير هذه الموجات إذا استمرت ديمغرافية بلدانكم. فينبغي الانتباه والحذر. عوض ذلك لتحاول حكوماتكم إيجاد حلول سلمية دائمة في بلدان المهاجرين حتى يستمر مواطنوها حياتهم الطبيعية المستقرة.



*كل المداخلات تستغرق 3 دقائق لان عدد اباء السينودس 270 ما عدا الخبراء والمراقبين والعائلات المستضافة.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أكتوبر 2015)

البابا: يجب علينا ألا نستسلم لهجرة المسيحيين من الشرق الأوسط








عشتارتيفي كوم- أبونا/ الفاتيكان


قال البابا فرنسيس "لا يمكننا الاستسلام إلى حقيقة؛ أن المجتمعات المسيحية في الشرق الأوسط تجبّر على ترك منازلها وأرضها وأعمالها". وأكد قداسته في مقابلة له مع كارولين بيغوزي، كبيرة المحررين في المجلة الفرنسية الأسبوعية "باريس ماتش"، أن "المسيحيين مواطنون كاملون في هذه البلدان، لأن حضورهم يعود إلى ألفي سنة مضت".

ومتحدثاً عن الحالة المأساوية التي تنطوي على اللاجئين والمهاجرين، قال البابا "ما نشاهده، هي مأساة إنسانية تدعونا لإتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة. بالنسبة لنا كمسيحيين، فإن كلمات يسوع الجليّة تدعونا للنظر إلى وجهه من خلال الفقراء والغرباء المحتاجين. هذا أمر أساسي. هو (يسوع) يقول إن كل لفتة تضامن نظهرها نحوهم، هي لفتة تظهر تجاهه هو". لكن "لا يمكن أن نسلم ذواتنا إلى حقيقة أن هذه المجتمعات، وهي حالياً أقلية في الشرق الأوسط، تجبّر على ترك منازلها وأرضها وأعمالها. المسيحيون هم مواطنون كاملون في بلدان هذه المنطقة، فحضورهم، كأتباعٍ ليسوع، يعود إلى ألفي سنة مضت".

وأضاف البابا فرنسيس "هم مندمجون بشكل كامل في الأطر الثقافية، وفي تاريخ شعوبهم. ولدينا واجب إنساني ومسيحي لإتخاذ إجراءات حيال هذا الوضع الطارىء. ومع ذلك، لا يمكننا أن ننسى الأسباب التي أدت إلى هذه الحالة الطارئة، كما لا يمكننا أن ندّعي بأن لا وجود لها. نحن بحاجة إلى أن نسأل أنفسنا: لماذا تفر كل هذه الأعداد الكبيرة من الناس؟ ما أسباب كل هذه الحروب والعنف؟. دعونا لا ننسى أولئك الذين يثيرون الكراهية والعنف، وأولئك الذين يستفيدون من تولّد الحروب، تجّار الأسلحة على سبيل المثال. دعونا لا ننسى نفاق تلك القوى العالمية، التي تتحدث عن السلام، ولكنها تبيع الأسلحة من تحت الطاولة".


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أكتوبر 2015)

قداس وصلاة الجناز بمناسبة مرور أربعين يوما لرحيل الخوراسقف لويس قصاب





 





اقيم صباح اليوم بكنيسة سلطانه السلام في بلدة عنكاوا قداس ذكرى الاربعين للرحيل الخوراسقف لويس قصاب رئيس هيئة شؤون المسيحيين في بغديدا قره قوش تراس القداس سيادة المطران ماريوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك والابوي نعيم شوشندي ومجيد عطالله بمشارك سيادة المطران متي شابا متوكا رئيس اساقفة بغداد سابقا والاباء الكهنة الافاضل والاخوات الراهبات الدومنيكيات وجوق الكنيسة والشمامسة , وبحضور عائلة الخوراسقف لويس قصاب و عضو مجلس النواب العراقي السابق خالص ايشوع  وعدد من اعضاء حركة تجمع السريان وهيئة حراسات بغديدا و هيئة شؤون المسيحيين و نادي قره قوش الرياضي وفرقة مسرح قره قوش وجمع من المؤمنين.

 والقى  سيادة المطران موشي عظة القداس والتي تناول فيها محطات مضيئة من سيرة الخوراسقف لويس قصاب الراحل، ودوره في بلدة بغديدا واعلاء شأنها رغم كل المصاعب التي واجهتها الا انه كان خير راعي صالح لقيادة قطيع الرب ، والبصمات التي تركها في تأريخ كنيسة السريانية وبالاخص في السنوات الاخيرة قبل سقوط سهل نينوى بيد داعش .

ونهاية القداس أقام سيادته رتبة الجناز راحةً لنفس للخوراسقف لويس قصاب، يشاركه الاباء الكهنة، ثم منح البركة الختامية ليتقبّل سيادته وأفراد العائلة التعازي من المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أكتوبر 2015)

مجلس أعيان بغديدا يعقد إجتماعا للهيئة الإدارية







عقد مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا، إجتماعاً للهيئة الإدارية، مساء يوم الخميس 15 تشرين الأول الجاري، وفي مقر المجلس البديل في مدينة عنكاوا.

في بداية الإجتماع، قدَّم نائب رئيس المجلس، نبذة مختصرة بالنشاطات التي قام بها المجلس، لخدمة أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري بشكل عام وأبناء بغديدا بشكل خاص، وتمَّ التباحث في النشاطات القادمة.

ناقش المجتمعون، أوضاع أبناء شعبنا المهجَّرين قسراً من مناطقهم التاريخية في محافظة نينوى، والأوضاع العصيبة التي يعيشونها حالياً في المجمَّعات.

وتوقَّف المجتمعون، عند الأوضاع التي يمرّ بها العراق، في ظلّ التقدّم الموجود من القوات العسكرية العراقية وقوات البيشمركة والحشد الشعبي في تحرير عدد من المناطق من سيطرة تنظيم "داعش".

وأكَّد المجتمعون على ضرورة حلِّ مسألة المهجّرين العراقيين بشكل عام، وأبناء شعبنا، من خلال الإسراع بتحرير مناطقهم التاريخية بالسرعة الممكنة، وإقامة المنطقة الآمنة لهم بحماية دولية، وتأمين عودة المهجّرين وتعويضهم، لما لحق بهم من أضرار مادية ومعنوية جسيمة، والإسراع في إعمار مناطقهم.

ترأس الإجتماع السيد يوسف طانيوس القس إسحق رئيس المجلس وكالةً والسيد بهنام ججو القصاب سكرتير المجلس وبحضور أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية.



 




















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أكتوبر 2015)

ابرشية الموصل كركوك وكوردستان تقيم امسية روحية بمناسبة اربعينية الخوراسقف لويس قصاب





 
​

بحضور سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك أُقيمت في كنيسة سلطانة السلام في بلدة عنكاوا أُمسية روحية بمناسبة أربعينية الراحل الخورأسقف لويس قصاب. وحضر الأمسية لفيف من الآباء الكهنة وأهل الفقيد وحراسات بغديدا وجمع من أبناء بغديدا

بدأت الأمسية بالوقوف للصلاة على روح المرحوم الطاهرة ثم أٌلقيت كلمات عدة بعدها قرأ أحد الشمامسة رسالة من الكتاب المقدس ثم قُدِمتْ طلبات وتأملات بالمناسبة  . بعد ذلك أوقد الحاضرون الشموع وتوجهوا نحو قبر المرحوم الخور أسقف لويس قصاب في باحة الكنيسة حيث وضعوا الشموع عند القبر طالبين من الرب أن يعطيه الراحة الأبدية ويشرق على روحه الطاهرة نورَه الدائم.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أكتوبر 2015)

باسكال وردا: 2500 طالبة و طالب من العوائل النازحة و المهجرة قسرا من الموصل و سهل نينوى و سنجار تركوا الدراسة









قالت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان وزيرة الهجرة والمهجرين الأسبق عضو شبكة النساء العراقيات إن ما ورد في تقرير منظمة اليونسيف عن تسرب ملايين التلاميذ والطلبة من الدراسة في الشرق الأوسط بسبب النزاعات و أعمال العنف يعكس الصورة الماساوية لواقع هذه الفئات العمرية التي لحقها ظلم كبير نتيجة الإرهاب و الأعمال العنيفة عموما و أضافت السيدة باسكال في حديث لمندوب شبكة نركال الإخبارية إن عشرات الآلاف من الأطفال في العراق اضطرتهم الظروف لترك الدراسة نتيجة جرائم المجاميع الإرهابية الداعشية .

و إن هناك أكثر من 2500 طفل و فتى و فتاة لم يستطيعوا الانتظام في الدراسة بعد عمليات التهجير و الترحيل القسري التي مارستها داعش اثر احتلالها للموصل و سهل نينوى و سنجار و لجوء أكثر من مليوني مواطن إلى اربيل و دهوك مؤكدة إن أبناء العوائل المسيحية و الايزيدية هم الأكثر مظلومية في هذا الشأن و إن المعلومات التي جمعتها خلال جولاتها في مخيمات النازحين هناك إن هذا النزيف الدراسي يتواصل بصورة محزنة يضاف إليهم الآلاف الذين تركوا الدراسة في محافظات صلاح الدين و ديالى و الانبار و مناطق أخرى من العراق نتيجة الجرائم الإرهابية ما فرض من واقع مرير يشار إلى إن منظمة اليونسيف التابعة للأمم المتحدة قد أصدرت خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية تقريرا أشار إلى إن أكثر من 14 مليون طال و طالبة تركوا الدراسة نتيجة العنف و الاضطرابات السياسية و الأمنية و بسبب موجات الهجرة داخل بلدانهم والى خارجها و إن المئات من الطلبة قضوا خلال عمليات الهجرة هذه.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أكتوبر 2015)

البطريرك ساكو بمناسبة مرور خمسين سنة على تأسيس " سينودس الأساقفة": نحتاج الى الدعم حتى لا نشعر اننا منعزلون ومهمشون










احتفل الكرسي الرسولي صباح اليوم السبت 17/10 في قاعة بولس السادس، بذكرى مرور خمسين سنة على تأسيس " سينودس الأساقفة" بروما من قبل البابا بولس السادس 17/10/1965. حضر الاحتفال قداسة البابا فرنسيس ورؤساء الدوائر الرومانية وأعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي المعتمد لدى الفاتيكان والأساقفة المشتركون في السينودس من اجل العائلة وجمهور من المدعوين.
تكلم أولا الكردينال بالديسيري، امين عام السينودس ثم الكردينال شينبورن، رئيس أساقفة فيينا، بعده الكردينال فنسنت جيرارد نيكولاس، رئيس أساقفة ويسمينستر- إنكلترا عن أوروبا، والمطران فرانسيس كوميو رئيس أساقفة موبوتو – موزامبيق عن افريقيا، والكردينال ايززاتي اندريللو، رئيس أساقفة سانديكو- تشيلي عن الأمريكيتين وغبطة ابينا البطريرك عن اسيا، والكريدنال بيني مافي عن الباسيفيك. وختم اللقاء البابا فرنسيس بكلمة مؤثرة. تخلل الاحتفال تراتيل ادتها جوقة للصغار.

كلمة البطريرك ساكو
 أيها الاب الاقدس،
كلمتي ليست خطابا طويلا مثل من سبقني، انما شهادة مقتضبة لراعٍ من المشرق.
تأسيس" سينودس عام أساقفة" عام 1965 مبادرة فذة وانجيلية من قبل راعٍ تمتع بموهبة خاصة (كاريسما) نبوية هو البابا بولس السادس.
السينودي تبنى صيغة جماعية لتوحيد الكنيسة في كل البلدان من خلال دراسة موضوع ما. هذا الامر كان غير مألوف من قبلُ. لقد اعطانا هذا النظام غنى استثنائيا خصوصا عندما جعلنا نشعر اننا عائلة واحدة قوية في قلبنا وخدمتنا الراعوية. ان نتحاور معًا المعية collegiality) ) كان بلسما روحيا ونبويا للكنيسة..

شكرا أيضا لخلفاء بولس السادس الذين استمروا في تحقيق فكرته وعقدوا أيضا سينودسات خارقة العادة.
ان نعمل معا من اجل تحقيق مشروع ما مع كل العناصر الروحية والكنسية ليس بالأمر السهل، لكن بقيادة الروح القدس وانواره اعطيت هذه السينودسات ثمارا طيبة.
كثيرة هي اسهامات السينودسات خلال خمسين عاما. احساسي هو اننا نقدر ان نعمل معا ليس لخير للكنيسة فحسب، بل للمجتمع البشري كله.
تناولت السينودسات مواضيع متعلقة بحياة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية اللاهوتية والروحية والراعوية والتبشيرية والتشريعية.
ان أهمية هذه السينودسات تكمن في" التأوين – aggiornamento) سعيا لاعطاء معنى لحياة الناس واملا. هذا ما يحتاجونه.
نحن الشرقيين، معتادون على نظام " الجماعية sinodalità ) ، لكن ينبغي ان نحققها بفاعلية وقوة، كذلك بالنسبة الى المجالس الأسقفية المحلية.

هذه السينودسات خلال خمسين سنة، ببساطة وحرّية وانتباه جعلتنا نشعر بنسيم الروح الذي يهب على الكنيسة. هذا الروح موجود أيضا اليوم على ارضنا وفي قلوبنا وفكرنا.
كمدرس ومدير في المعهد الكهنوتي البطريركي ثم كاسقف كنت اعود دوما الى وثائق هذه السينودسات باحثا عن " البلاغ" الذي فيها لأرافق طلابي ومؤمني.
كشرقيين، لربما لم نستفد كثيرا من هذه السينودسات بسبب عددنا الصغير والمشاكل والصراعات وعدم استقرار مناطقنا. كذلك لان مجتمعنا المسلم يعد الديانة امرا مقدسا لا يمكن مسها مما لم يساعدنا كثيرا على التغيير والتجديد. كان اباؤنا في السابق أكثر شجاعة منا، لكننا استفدنا اقله من سينودسين: السينودس من اجل لبنان والسينودس من اجل الشرق. نحن كنائس صغيرة نفتقر الى اشخاص متخصصين.. والى منهجية. نحتاج الى الدعم حتى لا نشعر اننا منعزلون ومهمشون.
 من دون تجديد لا يوجد حماسة.. التجديد ضروري لان بلاغ الانجيل هو دائم جديد وهو لكل شخص ولكل ثقافة.. التجديد مطلب والتزام. فالسينودس يعزز الشركة ويقوي الوحدة في الكنيسة ويعبر عن جامعيتها. ينبغي العمل معا بشجاعة لتنشئة كهنتنا ورهباننا وراهباتنا ومؤمنينا لنحقق معا " العائلة الواحدة – البيت الواحدة" حيث كل المسيحيين يندمجون فيه ويشعرون انهم محببون.

اني ادعو الكنيسة الى مراجعة وضع مؤسساتها الحالية وتجديدها لكي تكون قادرة على تلبية حاجات المسيحيين وتعالج ظروفهم حتى يحافظوا على حوية ايمانهم و يشهدو بحماس اكبر للانجيل.
اعتقد ان هناك بعض أشياء أصبحت قديمة، لا تتماشى مع زماننا ولا مع حقيقتنا. لذلك بحاجة الى نظم جديدة تتجاوب مع التحديات التي نواجهها.

أتمنى ان يعطي السينودس الحالي من اجل العائلة روحا جديدا لعملنا الراعوي كما أتمنى ان يكون مفهوم " الجماعية" حاضرا في روحانية الكنيسة مع الحفاظ الدائم على التأوين والتجديد. كما اتمنى ان تكون هناك آلية فاعلة بعد كل سينودس لتفعيل مقرراته في بنى الكنيسة حتى لا تبقى على الورق.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أكتوبر 2015)

غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، ، يستقبل وفد من كيان ابناء النهرين برئاسة السيدة كاليتا شابا




 



بتاريخ 17/10/2015، استقبل غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية لابرشيات استراليا ونيوزيلاند ولبنان، وفد من كيان أبناء النهرين، ضم كم من، السيدة كاليتا شابا، رئيسة الكيان، والسيد عصام يوخنا، عضو الكيان، السي جوني يونادم، مسؤول المكتب في سيدني، والسادة، عدنان وردة وجان القس زيا دوباتو، كلكامش داود والسيدة شميران دوباتو، من اعضاء الكيان في سيدني، اضافة الى السيد أويا أوراها.

 وتم خلال اللقاء، مناقشة الأوضاع الراهنة في العراق وسوريا ولبنان وتوابع التطورات السياسية الحالية وسبل توحيد الجهود الرامية الى خدمة ابناء شعبنا بمختلف انتماءاته، اتجاهاته وتسمياته، وأهمية مراجعة الاداء والمشهد العام، على ضوء التطورات الاخيرة في الساحة، لمعرفة مكامن الخلل والضعف في الاداء، من أجل خلق فرص تقارب موحدة للخطاب العام، للاحتماء من الانقسام في هذه المرحلة، لصيانة مشتركاتنا الدينية والتاريخية والالتفات الى المصلحة العليا للحيلولة دون تصدع طموح أبناء شعبنا امام ثقل المرحلة الاستثنائية التي تلم به.

 وشدد غبطته خلال اللقاء، على ضرورة انجاح المساعي الرامية لتشكيل جبهة انقاذ وعمل مشتركة لغرض وضع خارطة طريق تفعِّـل وتثبت الحقوق بطريقة فاعلة، وتعمل بالضد مع الانتكاسات التي يتعرض لها شعبنا في أدق مراحله التأريخية التي يمر بها.



 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في سيدني

 






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أكتوبر 2015)

سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي يكرم مدير عام أوقاف المسيحين في الاقليم خالد البير









كرم سيادة المطران بطرس موشي صباح اليوم الاثنين 19/10/2015 السيد خالد جمال البير مدير عام أوقاف المسيحين في وزارة اوقاف اقليم كوردستان تقديراً لجهود التي بذلت من قبل سيادته منذ نزوح أبناء شعبنا المسيحي من الموصل وقُرى سهل نينوى  . شاكراً له الجهود ومتمنياً له وللعاملين معه، ولحكومة الإقليم كل الخير والتقدم.

وفي الوقت نفسه أكد السيد خالد البير على مضاعفة الجهود لخدمة ابناء شعبنا .


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أكتوبر 2015)

بدعوة من منظمة اسيرو الخيرية منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان تشارك في افتتاح مخيم للنازحين في قرية شيوز









عشتار تيفي كوم - HHRO/

شاركت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان بافتتاح مخيم للنازحين في قرية شيوز التابعة لقضاء سميل المخيم، يسع ل52 عائلة، و ضم وفد حمورابي السيدان لويس مرقوس أيوب نائب رئيس المنظمة أكد يوحنا عضو مجلس الإدارة ، هذا وقد بني المخيم من خيم ذات مواصفات جودة عالية ومكيفة ومجهزة بالمستلزمات الضرورية للسكن، مع حمامات داخل كرافنات مستوفية للشروط الصحية، كما يحتوى المخيم على مطابخ عامة عدد/2 مجهزة بالمستلزمات الضرورية للطبخ من طباخات وبرادات وثلاجات لحفظ الأطعمة، كما يحتوي المخيم على كرفان خاص بالغسيل مجهز بأحدث الغسالات الأوتوماتيكية، و يتوفر في المخيم مخزن للمواد الغذائية ومتطلبات الإدارة.

هذا وقد أفتتح المخيم السيد إسماعيل محمد ممثل محافظ دهوك وبحضور قائمقام سميل وعدد من الإباء الكهنة و عدد من ممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني ومنظمات خيرية، ومختار قرية شيوز وجمع خفير من العوائل النازحة.

وعلى هامش الافتتاح ألقيت كلمات في مقدمتها كلمة منظمة اسيرو الخيرية الراعية للاحتفال ألقاها السيد عوديش داود مرحبا بالحضور ومعرفاً الجهة الداعمة للمشروع ، ثم ألقيت كلمة كنيسة المشرق الأشورية التي ألقاها الخوراسقف فيليبوس راعي كنيسة مار نرساي، ومن ثم الكلمة الختامية للسيد ممثل محافظ دهوك يذكر أن منظمة اسيرو قد انشات المخيم بدعم من الدكتور باتريك البريطاني وعدد أخر من المانحين.
















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أكتوبر 2015)

فرع كركوك لاتحاد النساء الآشوري يستضيف ورشة تثقيفية لمؤسسة عمار الخيرية










كركوك/ سوزان يوخنا


   استضاف فرع كركوك لاتحاد النساء الآشوري في مقره، مساء يوم السبت 17 تشرين الاول 2015 ورشة تثقيفية لمؤسسة عمار الخيرية حول "مشروع توثيق انتهاكات حقوق الانسان في العراق" .

 حضرها عدد كبير من النساء ومسؤولة اتحاد الطلبة والشبيبة الكلدوآشوري في كركوك و عدد من عضوات اتحاد الطلبة، في بداية الورشة شكرت مقيمة الورشة السيدة ليلى هموندي الانسة امل جورج مسؤولة فرع كركوك للاتحاد لتعاونها ومساعدتها لاقامة الورشة.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أكتوبر 2015)

برلمانيون من ابناء شعبنا في مجلس النواب العراقي يطالبون بحذف الفقرة التي تنص (يتبع الاولاد القاصرون في الدين من اعتنق الدين الاسلامي من الابوين) من مشروع قانون البطاقة الوطنية









 طالب برلمانيون من ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في مجلس النواب العراقي من رئاسة المجلس حذف الفقرة ثانيا من المادة (26) من مشروع قانون البطاقة الوطنية والتي اعتمدت على نص الفقرة (3) من المادة (21) من قانون الاحوال المدنية رقم (65) لسنة 1972 والتي تنص ( يتبع الاولاد القاصرين في الدين من اعتنق الدين الاسلامي من الابوين ) او تعديلها بحيث يبقى الاولاد القاصرين على دينهم ولحين اكمال الثامنة عشرة من العمر .

جاء ذلك في الطلب المقدم الى رئاسة مجلس النواب العراقي واللجان ذات العلاقة فيه والموقع من قبل النواب القاضي رائد اسحق متي والدكتور لويس كارو عن كتلة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري ويونادم كنا وعماد يوخنا عن كتلة الرافدين .

وذكر النواب في طلبهم ان هذا النص قد سبَّبَ الكثير من المعاناة لكثير من الاشخاص وعوائلهم من المكونات ( المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية ) .

وجاء في الطلب ايضا ان هذا النص يتناقض مع مباديء الدين الاسلامي ( لا اكراه في الدين ) ومباديء الديمقراطية ويتعارض مع ما جاء في الدستور العراقي لسنة 2005 فيما يخص الحقوق والحريات الاساسية والحقوق الدينية .

وكان مشروع قانون البطاقة الوطنية قد قُدِم للقراءة الاولى والثانية في مجلس النواب العراقي بتاريخ 28 تموز  و 13 ايلول / 2015 .

ويأتي مشروع البطاقة الوطنية من اجل بناء شبكة متكاملة للمعلومات وتوحيد نموذج شهادة الجنسية العراقية ونموذج البطاقة الشخصية ونموذج بطاقة السكن في وثيقة واحدة وضمن شبكة معلومات واحدة .

وكان النائب رائد اسحق قد التقى المطارنة موسى الشماني ويوحنا بطرس موشي وداود متي شرف في اجتماع مشترك عُقِد في عنكاوا بتاريخ  8 آب 2015 لمناقشة نفس الموضوع.
















​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أكتوبر 2015)

بطريرك الشرق : يجب إنهاء مآساة المسيحيين قريباً و تشكيل حلف دولي ضد الإرهاب





 
​

أكد بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك، غريغوريوس الثالث لحّام أن هناك حاجة لإقامة تحالف دولي ضد "الإرهاب" ، و ذلك للتخلص من المآساة التي يتعرض لها المسحيون في السرق الأوسط .

وقال ، في روما خلال بعنوان "الإبادة الجماعية للمسيحيين، الجهاد من الشرق إلى بيتنا"، "لقد عشنا مع الإسلام لما يقرب من 1500سنة"، معترفا "نعم، لقد عانت الطوائف المسيحية دائما، لكنها لم تصل إلى الاستشهاد"، وأردف "حالما بدأت الأزمة السورية، اهتزت مجتمعاتنا في سورية والعراق بسبب هجمات عنيفة، شردت عائلات بأكملها، وأرغمت نحو 450 ألف مسيحي على الفرار"، مشددا "يجب أن تنتهي هذه المأساة قريبا".

وأكد "بصفتنا رجال دين، لدينا مسؤولية خطيرة ينبغي تسليمها إلى التاريخ"، ومع "الحكومات علينا اتخاذ قرارات مصيرية إزاء الخطر الوشيك الذي يهدد مصير أرض في الشرق الأوسط والمجتمعات المسيحية فيها"، وإختتم بالقول "لا يمكن هزم تنظيم الدولة بالقنابل"، بل "من خلال الحوار بين الأمم"، كما أن "من الضروري تشكيل تحالف دولي يمكن هزيمة الارهاب بشكل نهائي".


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أكتوبر 2015)

الأمم المتحدة تقترح ارسال قوات حفظ السلام لحماية المواقع الاثرية المهددة في العراق وسوريا





 



تعهدت منظمة اليونسكو وبعد تدمير مواقع للتراث العالمي في العراق وسوريا بما فيها مدينة تدمر الاثرية على يد عصابات داعش الارهابية باتخاذ اجراءات حاسمة للحفاظ على المواقع الأثرية، وقد وافقت المنظمة التابعة للأمم المتحدة على مقترح ايطاليا بإرسال قوات حفظ السلام التابعة للأمم المتحدة للدفاع عن المواقع المهددة ضد الهجمات الارهابية.    
وبحسب ما نقلت وكالة الصحافة الفرنسية وترجمته وكالة / المعلومة / قال وزير التراث الثقافي الايطالي داريو فرانسيشيني إن "53 دولة من اعضاء الامم المتحدة صوتت لصالح المقترح فيما اكد تقرير الوكالة أن قوات حفظ السلام أو ما يعرف باسم الخوذات الزرقاء سيتم ارسالهم الى المواقع الهامة في العراق وسوريا  لحمايتها من الهجمات الارهابية  والدفاع عنها قبل ان يتم تدميرها".
الامم المتحدة من جانبها لم تعد بعد الخطوط العريضة لقوات الحماية لكن فرانسيشيني قال انه "بالإمكان تعليم قوات حفظ السلام من قبل شرطة الاثار الايطالية الذين يقومون بمهام تدريبية في كافة انحاء العالم".
وكانت منظمة اليونسكو التابعة للأمم المتحدة قد ادانت في وقت سابق هجمات داعش الارهابية على المواقع الاثرية والتراثية لمسجد النبي يونس ومتحف الموصل ومدينة تدمر الاثرية السورية .


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أكتوبر 2015)

المجلس الشعبي في أمسية للديوان الشرقي الغربي: حل مشاكل الأقليات يكمن بالدولة المدنية الديمقراطية والحكم الذاتي وأستحداث محافظة للأقليات في سهل نينوى












استضاف الديوان الشرقي الغربي في مدينة كولون الالمانية الاستاذ كامل زومايا مسؤول مكتب المانيا للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري ، للتحدث حول ما تتعرض له الأقليات في عموم العراق و سهل نينوى بشكل خاص.

  بداية رحب المهندس هيثم هاشم الطعان مدير الديوان بالضيف والمشاركين في الأمسية بعدها تم تقديم الضيف من قبل الاستاذ ماجد فيادي مستعرضا بشكل موجز اهداف الديوان في تواصله مع الوطن ومكوناته وخاصة ما تتعرض له الأقليات من مستقبل مجهول في ظل الأوضاع الراهنة التي يعيشها العراق ، بعدها قدم بشكل مؤجز السيرة الذاتية للضيف المحاضر.

 أستهل كامل زومايا في بداية حديثه شكره الجزيل للأستضافة من قبل إدارة الديوان الشرقي والغربي والمشاركين في الندوة ، وثمن الدور الذي يلعبه الديوان في التواصل بين قضايا الوطن والمواطن والمهجر في المانيا ، ومن ثم تحدث زومايا عن أوضاع الأقليات والتي لايمكن فصل معاناة اي أقلية عن الاخرى لانهم جميعها يشتركون في نفس المعاناة ، اضافة للعنف الذي يطالهم لأنهم يختلفون عن الآخر ، وأستعرض المحاضر الأبادات الجماعية التي تعرض لها الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والايزيديين والصابئة المندائيين والشبك والعراقيين السود واليهود مستذكرا الأبادة الجماعية التي تعرض لها الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في 1915 (سيفو) في تركيا ومذبحة سميل 1933 وصورية 1969 ومطالبتهم المشروعة بالحكم الذاتي للحفاظ على خصوصيتهم الثقافية ، كما وضح الضيف المحاضر  بقوله .. ان شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري يعتز ويفتخر بمعتقده المسيحي ، الا انه في ذات الوقت يفتخر ايضا بعمق تاريخه الحضاري وعراقته قبل مجيئ المسيحية بأربعة الاف سنة .

 ثم أشار للجرائم التي اقترفت بحقه في ظل النظام الديكتاتوري في هدم مئات القرى والاديرة والكنائس في عمليات الأنفال السيئة الصيت في ثمانينيات القرن الماضي، اضافة الى عمليات التغيير الديموغرافي لمناطقهم ومناطق الشبك في سهل نينوى ، وبعدها تحدث عن الصدمة الكبيرة لما تعرضت لها الأقليات بعد انهيار النظام الديكتاتوري في 2003 من النظام الجديد ، حيث ازدادت عمليات التغيير الديمغرافي لمناطقهم وسوء الخدمات والتهميش والاستحواذ والاستيلاء على مناطقهم بشتى الطرق الملتوية  وعبر المال السياسي،  كلها عوامل أدت الى ازدياد نزيف الهجرة بين ابنائهم كما اصابوا بخيبة أمل جميع الأقليات وخاصة في سهل نينوى بسقوط الموصل وسنجار وسهل نينوى في 10 حزيران 2014.

  وبعدها تحدث المحاضر عن الواقع المزري الذي كانت تعيشه الأقليات في سهل نينوى والتغييرات الديموغرافية التي طالت مناطق الايزيديين والشبك وقد أكد زومايا في محاضرته، إن الحل الأمثل لمشاكل العراق وبشكل خاص لأبناء الأقليات هو قيام دولة مدنية ديمقراطية والأعتماد على المواطنة الحقة في بناء الدولة ، وأكد ايضا إن أستحداث محافظة في سهل نينوى للأقليات الايزيديين والشبك والشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري على أساس جغرافي أداري كفيل بحل مشاكلهم في نواحي عدة  في تطوير وتنمية مناطقهم وترسيخ قيم التعايش السلمي وتطوير ثقافتهم والمحافظة على خصوصيتهم وتقاليدهم التي هي اثراء للحضارة العراقية .

 كما تطرق زومايا لمطلب الحكم الذاتي بأنه مطلب مشروع يكلفه النظام الفدرالي في العراق ويحافظ على خصوصية الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والاقليات الاخرى في المنطقة .

بعدها أجاب الضيف على أسئلة الحضور ومداخلاتهم و أتفق الجميع على أن الحل يكمن في دولة ديمقراطية يحكمها الدستور و يكون للقانون الكلمة الفصل في إيجاد الحلول لخلافتها ومشاكلها وبناء مؤسسات دولة على أسس سليمة بعيدة عن نظام المحاصصة والمصالح الذاتية ، كما أعلن الحضور عن تضامنهم مع أبناء الشعب  العراقي في تظاهراته في ساحات التحرير في بغداد والمحافظات كافة من اجل المطالبة  بدولة  مدنية تضمن حق وحقوق أبناء الشعب العراقي بكل أطيافه وفسيفساءه الجميل .


هيثم الطعان

مدير الديوان الشرقي والغربي في كولون


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أكتوبر 2015)

حبيب افرام: مسيحيو الشرق ينتظرون افعالاً توقف الابادة وتعيدهم الى ديارهم مع أمن وسلام وحرية








أكدّ رئيس الرابطة السريانية حبيب افرام أنّ المطلوب أن نعرف كيف نواجه الارهاب الذي يقتلع كل المكونات ويعيد الشرق الى عصور الظلام والحقد والى تفتيت دول وتغيب أنظمة ومحو مكونات  وقال في أثناء مشاركته في مؤتمر دعت اليه وزارة الخارجية اليونانية في فندق انتركونتيننتال في أثينا أننا نرحّب باليونان بكل ما ترمز اليه تلعب دوراَ في تثبيت قيم ومبادىء، تحاول المساعدة في فهم أعمق لمشاكل الشرق وفي اطلاق حوار قد يساعد في وقف جنون العنف، ونؤيد بشكل تام اقامة مرصد حول الانتهاكات في حقوق الفرد والجماعات القومية والدينية والمذهبية في الشرق المتنوع.



واضاف لكن المطلوب ليس فقط أن نعرف أكثر ما يحصل بلْ لماذا يحصل هذا؟ وكيف نواجه؟



-1-  لماذا؟ لأننا نخاف أن نتكلم عن أمراضنا. لدينا نكران. نهرب من الحقيقة الى اختراع تاريخ باهر، والى التعلق بنصوص، هي بحاجة الى مواكبة العصر. هل يمكن أن تبقى ثقافة الحقد والقتل والذبح والتكفير والجهاد ملائمة لهذه الايام؟ هل يمكن أن نكفّر الآخر،  في القومية كالاكراد في الدين كالمسيحيين في المذهب كالشيعة. هلْ يمكن أن نتكلم عن عقد أهل ذمة كما في القريتين في السبي كاليزيديين عن شريعة فوق الأوطان والدساتير، عن فتاوى الجهل؟ كل هذا التكفير السياسي خطر على كل الاوطان والبشرية. ان اصلاحاً عميقاً في وعي الكتلة الاسلامية السنية صار ضرورة.



-2- كيف نواجه؟ لا يمكن أن يكون عندنا انفصام في النظرة الى الارهاب. ندعمه ونموله ونرعاه اذا كان ضدّ خصم لنا. ثم نريد محاربته في داخل أوطاننا اذا ضربنا. انها علاقة حب وكراهية بنفس الوقت. كأنه  إبن غير شرعي. ننكره لكنه من دمنا. ولا يمكن للعالم أن يستغبي شعوبنا. يعرف الاميركيون أين المياه في المريخ ولا يعرفون أين قيادات داعش. الحل بالقوة يحتاج الى حلف حقيقي عربي اسلامي غربي روسي لكنه غير كاف دون نهضة ثقافية فكرية تقتلع العنف من العقول في البيت والجامع والمدرسة والاعلام. كما فعلت الامارات في مؤسسة هداية والسعودية في مركز حوار الاديان.

أما نحن مسيحيي الشرق، فنحن الضحايا. اننا نحتفل خاصة الارمن والسريان بذكرى مئة عام على مجازر العثمانيين، ولا يعترفون. ونحن نباد من جديد في العراق وسوريا ينتهي دورنا وتراثنا. ولم يعد لدينا ترف انتظار حلول.

أيها الاخوة أسرعوا في حلول عملية، في استنهاض يقتلع الارهاب ويجلب السلام ويؤكد في الدساتير المساواة والعدالة، واحترام كل انسان.

ونحن مازلنا نظن أن لبنان نموذج - رغم مشاكله- لحياة مشتركة واحدة مناصفة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين، بين 12 طائفة مسيحية و4 طوائف اسلامية، ونضع امكاناتنا بتصرف هذا المرصد المرتقب للمتابعة واختراع حلول وآمال. لكن ماذا سيفعل المرصد؟ كيف يحضر سياسات جديدة أوروبية وعالمية لحماية التنوع والتعدد في الشرق؟

وكان لرئيس الرابطة لقاءات جانبية مع عدد من المشاركين ومنهم السفير الاردني فواز العيطان والمستشار الخاص للاقليات الدينية في وزارة الخارجية الاميركية فوكس تايمز، ومديرة المركز الملكي الاردني لدراسات الديانات الدكتور ماجدة عمر، وعضو مجلس النواب السويدي روبير خلف، وعضو مجلس النواب العراقي يونادم كنا.

ولبى افرام مع الوفود المشاركة دعوة وزير الخارجية اليوناني نيكولاس كوتسياس الى حفل عشاء في المتحف الوطني بحضور رئيس الوزراء الكسيس تسيبراس الذي أكد في كلمة له ضرورة مساعدة العالم والدول المضيفة للنازحين.
















​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أكتوبر 2015)

سيادة المطران ماريوحنا بطرس موشي يفتتح كنيسة خيمة التجلي للنازحين في مجمع اشتي 1









افتتح سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان كنيسة خيمة التجلي للنازحين في مجمع آشتي (1) ببلدة عنكاوا وبحضور عضو مجلس محافظة نينوى عن المكون المسيحي انور هداية وعضو مجلس النواب العراقي السابق خالص ايشوع ومسؤول حراسات بغديدا فؤاد صليوا والقنصل الايطالي في اربيل كارميلو فيكارا والقنصل التشيكي في اربيل ياروسلاف رايف ثم القى الاب جلال ياكو مسؤول المجمع كلمة قدم خلالها الشكر الى المسؤولين والحراسات والكهنة والراهبات والاصدقاء من ايطاليا وفرنسا الذين تعاونوا معنا في انشاء هذه الكنيسة واضاف ياكو لقد استطعنا بالتعاون مع الكنائس في كل من بغديدا وبرطلة والمنظمات من ايطاليا وفرنسا الحصول على المساعدات من اجل انجاز العمل في هذه الكنيسة، كما القى سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي كلمة اشاد خلالها بالجهود التي بذلها الاب جلال ياكو والكهنة وجميع المنظمات الانسانية من ايطاليا وفرنسا التي ساندتنا لانجاز العمل وافتتاح مبنى هذه الكنيسة لتكون جاهزة لممارسة الطقوس الدينية واقامة الصلوات والانشطة الكنسية لرعية النازحين الساكنين في مجمع آشتي 1 ببلدة عنكاوا


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أكتوبر 2015)

المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية تجتمع مع لجنة التعيينات في المديرية و مع معلمي ومدرسي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية في بغداد








بغداد - اعلام المديرية

اقامت لجنة التعيينات للمديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية اجتماعا ، وذلك لغرض بحث ومناقشة مسألة تعيين المتقدمين للعمل بصفة معلم ومدرس لغة سريانية في مدارس بغداد.

حضر الاجتماع السيد عماد سالم ججو مدير عام الدراسة السريانية والدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير العام رئيسة لجنة التعيينات وبقية اعضاء اللجنة، دار النقاش خلال الاجتماع حول مسألة التعيين وفق الضوابط التي اعدتها المديرية بخصوص التقديم للعمل بصفة معلم ومدرس لغة سريانية في مدارس بغداد المشمولة بتعليم اللغة السريانية ، والتي ستحدد خيار الافضلية في التعيين اعتمادا على عدة معايير منها الدرجة التي ينالها المتقدم في الاختبارين الشفهي والتحريري مضافة اليها نتيجة المقابلة.

واوضحت الدكتورة نضال رئيسة اللجنة في حديث خاص لاعلام المديرية قائلة : (ناقشنا مسألة تعييين المتقدمين للعمل بصفة معلم او مدرس لغة سريانية وواجهتنا بعض المعوقات فيما يخص عدد المتقدمين من الذكور الذي جاء اكثر من الاناث مقابل عدد المدراس المشمولة بتعليم اللغة السريانية والتي اغلبها مخصصة للبنات).

واضافت رئيسة اللجنة: (حضر المدير العام السيد عماد سالم الاجتماع وابدى تفهمه للمسألة واكد استعداد المديرية للعمل على تذليل المعوقات من خلال طرحها امام سيادة معالي وزير التربية لغرض استحصال استثناء لشمل عدد اكبر من الذكور لغرض التعيين بصفة معلم ومدرس لغة سريانية وما يلبي من احتياجات المدارس المشمولة بتعليم السريانية).

كما عقد وفد الاشراف التربوي اجتماعا في مدرسة ابن خلدون الابتدائية مع مدرسي ومعلمي مدارس بغداد المشمولة بالتعليم السرياني والتربية الدينية المسيحية.

حضر الاجتماع وفد الاشراف التربوي برئاسة السيد عماد داود مسؤول شعبة الاشراف والتدريب للمديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية كما ضم الوفد السيدة منى الياس مدير قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية الرصافة الثانية والسيدة ازهار شمعون المشرف التربوي.

ناقش المجتمعون اعتماد المناهج الجديدة للتربية الدينية المسيحية للسنة الدراسية 2015 – 2016 وعن الية توزيعها والتي ستتم عن طريق قسم الدراسة السريانية.

كذلك جرى الحديث في الاجتماع عن كيفية توضيح طبيعة مناهج التربية الدينية المسيحية الجديدة في لقاء مرتقب للجنة تاليف المناهج مع مدرسي ومعلمي التربية الدينية المسيحية لمدارس بغداد لكافة صفوف المرحلة الابتدائية وخصوصا الصف السادس الابتدائي كونه سيدخل ضمن الاختبارات النهائية في امتحانات البكلوريا .

وعلى هامش اللقاء ناقش اطراف الاجتماع قرار وزارة التربية حول تنوع التعليم ونظام المحاولات .




















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أكتوبر 2015)

السفير البابوي في الأردن والعراق المونسنيور أورتيغا : مهمتي هي تذكير العالم بمسيحيي العراق










يقول المونسنيور أورتيغا وهو يتسلم مهامه الجديدة: “تكمن مهمتي في نقل عناق البابا وجعله حاضراً. وصلتني رسائل عديدة والناس تنتظرني بمحبة وها انني ألقى فيهم إجابةً قيمة.”

وحضر رسامة المونسنيور بطريرك الكلدان، المونسنيور لويس ساكو، وبطريرك السريان الكاثوليك. ويقول الممثل البابوي الجديد للأردن والعراق: “أود ان تربطني بهما صداقة متينة إذ ان هذه مهمة من مهام ممثل البابا.”

وفسر السفير الجديد الوضع في الأردن: “في الاردن الوضع اسهل فهو البلد الوحيد الذي يشهد استقراراً أكيداً وحيث ان القصر الملكي يُثمن قيم المسيحيين ويعترف بها وحيث يولى الاهتمام اللازم للعلاقة القائمة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين وحيث تسود صورة رائعة ومعتدلة للإسلام.”

أما الأصعب فهو وضع مقصده الثاني، العراق. فيقول عن المسيحيين الذيم كانوا يوماً يعيشون هناك: “خسروا كل شيء للحفاظ على إيمانهم وعلى علاقتهم بيسوع المسيح ويمكننا ان نتعلم الكثير منهم ومن شهادتهم.” هم يعيشون حالة معقدة جداً: “يحتاجون الى المساعدة وأود مساعدتهم على المستوى التعليمي ولكي يتمكنوا يوماً ما من العودة الى منازلهم.”

ويقول بشأن المسيحيين الذين لم يتركوا العراق انهم “يحبون الكنيسة حباً كبيراً يوازي حبهم لبلدهم” وطلب من الجميع الوقوف الى جانبهم: “كانت العلاقة طيبة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين الى حين ظهور هؤلاء المتطرفين الذين يعاملون المسيحيين معاملة سيئة.”

ويوجه السفير البابوي الجديد في الأردن والعراق رسالة الى جميع المسيحيين: “الأهم هو عدم نسيان هؤلاء المسيحيين. نكون موجودين عند حلول الفاجعة ومن ثم تخف حماستنا. فلنرافقهم في صلواتنا ولنتعلم من شهادتهم ولنهتم بإيماننا، بهذا الكنز الكبير الموجود بين أيدينا.”


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أكتوبر 2015)

فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء الآشوري يقيم محاضرة تثقيفية، وتوعوية حول (سرطان الثدي) للنساء في مجمع كرمليس للمهجرين في عنكاوا










تزامنا مع الشهر العالمي للتوعية حول سرطان الثدي (تشرين الاول / اكتوبر) ، اقام فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء الآشوري، محاضرة تثقيفية، وتوعوية القتها الدكتورة نهرين جون عزيز حول (سرطان الثدي) للنساء في مجمع كرمليس للمهجرين في عنكاوا.

حضرها كل من السيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة الفرع والسيدة سوزان يوخنا مسؤولة مكتب الاعلام وعدد كبير من النساء من ابناء شعبنا المهجرين من المجمع ، الى جانب عدد من عضوات فرع أربيل للاتحاد .

في البداية رحبت السيدة مارلين بالحضور ، مع تقديم نبذة عن الشهر العالمي للتوعية حول سرطان الثدي أو الزهري لأكتوبر (Pink for October) وهي مبادرة عالمية بدأ العمل بها على المستوى الدولي في أكتوبر 2006، ونبذة عن السيرة الذاتية للدكتورة نهرين والتي القت محاضرتها بعد أن رحبت بالحاضرات واعربت عن سعادتها بالمشاركة بهذا النشاط المهم للتوعية عن هذا المرض الذي يعتبر اكثر اعداء المرأة شراسة .

في البداية اعطت فكرة عن الشريط الوردي الرمز الدولي للتوعية بسرطان الثدي والسبب من ارتدائه للدعم المعنوي للنساء المصابات بسرطان الثدي ومن أين جاءت فكرته التي تعني التكاتف أو التضامن مع المصابات والناجيات منه ،بعدها تطرقت الدكتورة في محاضرتها الى التعريف عن المرض والمراحل التي يمر بها وابرز اسبابه وطرق الوقاية منه  وأعراضه، وطرق الفحص المبكر مع شرح لطريقة الفحص الذاتي، و التأكيد على اهمية اجراء الفحص الدوري لجميع النساء والفحص المبكر لسرطان الثدي للوقاية من هذا المرض.

 وتخللت المحاضرة بعض الاسئلة والاستفسارات من قبل الحاضرات التي اجابت عليها الدكتورة بكل رحابة صدر ، وفي الختام شكرت السيدة مارلين الحاضرات وكل من ساهم في اقامة هذه المحاضرة في مجمع المهجرين .


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أكتوبر 2015)

استمرار نزوح المسيحيين في أربيل و تحسن أوضاع من بقي









بعد أكثر من عام على طردهم من أرضهم بسبب الدولة الإسلامية لم يعد المسيحيون ممن وجدوا ملجأ في كردستان على أمل بالقدرة على العودة إلى الموصل و سهل نينوى في وقت قريب.

و قد أكد المطران الكلداني في أربيل بشار متي وردة هذه الحقيقة القاسية. و قال لعون الكنيسة المتألمة:”إن الناس يخدعون أنفسهم بالظن أن المناطق المحتلة ستتحرر بسرعة. في هذه الأثناء تحاول الكنيسة أن تجعل من الممكن لهم أن يبقوا في العراق. فعندما يرى الشعب أن الكنيسة تبذل جهدها بالنيابة عنهم فسيفكرون مرتين قبل المغادرة”.

و مع ذلك تختار الكثير من العائلات الهجرة إلى الغرب و بلدان أخرى. و أكد الأسقف أنه “كان لدينا العام الماضي 13500 عائلة مسيحية لاجئة مسجلة في المطرانية. لا يوجد الآن سوى حوالي 10000. و هذا يعني أنه لم يبقى سوى 3000 عائلة في العراق. إن أخبار تدفق اللاجئين من منطقة الشرق الأوسط إلى أوروبا تثير أيضاً المجتمعات المسيحية في العراق و كردستان.

و قال المطران:”إننا نشعر بآثار هذا التطور في أوروبا. و بالطبع فقد علم الناس بهذا و يعتقدون أن بوابة العبور إلى أوروبا مفتوحة على مصراعيها”. و أضاف أنه لاحظ زيادة في نسبة الهجرة من العراق بسبب الأحداث في أوروبا. “و مع ذلك (فالتطورات في أوروبا) لا تسهّل من عملنا في إقناع الناس في البقاء”.

على الأقل فظروف اللاجئين المعيشية في كردستان قد تحسنت بشكل كبير و تمت تلبية معظم احتياجاتهم الإنسانية الملحّة. “لم يعد أحد مجبر على الإقامة في الخيام كما حدث العام الماضي. فأغلبهم يقيم الآن في كرفانات أو في شقق قمنا باستئجارها”. و أشار المطران وردة إلى أنهم تمكنوا من “بناء 8 مدارس و تشغيلها بحيث لم يتبقى أطفال دون مدارس. و أخيراً فإن الشبكة التي تورّد لنا الأغذية تعمل بسلاسة. و تتلقى كل عائلة سلة غذائية كل شهر”.

إلى جانب المساعدات الإنسانية تأتي الرعاية الراعوية لتلعب دوراً حاسماً كذلك:”في الآونة الأخيرة أقمنا مهرجان الإيمان بمشاركة 1200 شخص. ما أثارني بشدة هو قصص الناس. تحدث الكثير من الشباب عن الأوقات المظلمة التي أجبروا على المرور بها. بعد كل شيء عندما هربوا خسروا الأمل و الفرح و الثقة و الأحلام لا منازلهم فقط”.

“ومع ذلك فعندما رأوا أن الكنيسة معهم، و الكهنة و الراهبات يقفون إلى جانبهم، فقد تشجعوا مرة أخرى. عاد إيمانهم. قد يكونوا قد خسروا منازلهم لكن على الأقل إيمانهم حي”.

ومع ذلك يرى المطران وردة أن عدد المسيحيين في العراق مستمر بالانخفاض:”إن الوضع خطير. إننا ككنيسة نفعل ما في وسعنا. على المدى الطويل، مما لا شك فيه فأولئك الذين بقوا لديهم رسالة. مسيحيو العراق ينتمون إلى هذه الأرض. من واجبنا أن نبني الجسور و نعيش القيم المسيحية. و إن حلمي أن نصلي الصلاة الربانية جنباً إلى جنب مع غير المسيحيين. فرسالة الصلاة الربانية هي أن الله يحب كل شعبه”.
قدمت عون الكنيسة المتألمة الدعم للمسيحيين في العراق لسنوات عديدة. و كثفت التزامها و جهودها منذ بداية أزمة اللاجئين المسيحيين. في عام 2014 و خريف 2015 أنفقت أكثر من 11 مليون دولار أمريكي لاستئجار أماكن المعيشة و بناء المدارس و توفير الغذاء.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أكتوبر 2015)

الرابطة الكلدانية تشجب قرار مجلس النواب حول قانون البطاقة الوطنية








تشجب الرابطة الكلدانية قرار مجلس النواب العراقي حول تمرير قانون البطاقة الوطنيّة وخاصة المادة 26/ثانيا من القانون، المتضمن (يتبع الأولاد القاصرين الدين من أعتنق الدين الاسلامي من الأبويين).
والذي يعتبر قرار مجحف بحق المسيحيين في العراق وبدوره يمزق وحدة الصف العراقي بجميع مكوناته، ومخالف للديمقراطية وحقوق الانسان التي نصت عليها كل الاعراف الدولية ويتناقض مع ماجاء في الدستور
 العراقي بأن المواطنين متساوون أمام القانون بغض النظر عن الدين والعرق والقومية وكذلك حرية الفكر والعقيدة، وعلى الدولة حماية الافراد من الاكراه الديني.

ونحن بدورنا في الرابطة الكلدانية ندعو جميع رؤساء الكنائس في العراق وأصحاب الضمائر النيرة من أبنائه بالوقوف صفا واحدا لإلغاء هذه المادة.
علما بأنه قد طلب سابقا غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الاول ساكو بضرورة تعديل المادة على أن تصبح (أن يبقى الاطفال القاصرين على دينهم لغاية أكمالهم سن الثامنة عشر عندها لهم حق الاختيار) وهذا ما أكده ممثلي الكوتا المسيحية في مجلس النواب ولم يحظى تأييد العدد الكافي.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أكتوبر 2015)

ماذا تبقى من كنيسة السريان في عامودا؟

كنيسة السريان في عامودا- آرا نيوز









لم تقرع أجراس الكنائس في عامودا شمال شرقي سوريا منذ سبعينيات القرن الماضي، حين بدأت هجرة المسيحيين منها، وأغلقت الكنائس والمدارس الملحقة بها، وخفت صخب الفرقة النحاسية التي كانت تملأ الشارع العام في المدينة بأصوات آلاتها وتناغم حركة عازفيها، ولتهجرها الأقداس والأناجيل.

معالم الحي المسيحي بدأت تتغير، ففقد خصوصيته وطابعه الخاص رويداً رويداً، حتى الكنائس اتخذ منها رجال الأمن القادمون من محافظات أخرى بيوتاً لهم، وبقيت صلبان بقايا الكنائس تعلو سماء المدينة، تذكر من صلى في كنفها ذات يوم أنها لاتزال شاهدة على ذكرياتهم التي تناثرت مع رحيلهم.


تاريخ الكنيسة

لعل ما يوحي بوجود الكنيسة هو صليب قديم يعلو في سماء عامودا، أما البناء فقد أصبح قديماً، خاصة بعد سنوات من الإهمال.

مارتين آحو، الرجل الذي تم تعيينه ليحرس ويحافظ على الكنيسة مؤخراً تحدث لـ ARA News «تم بناء الكنيسة منذ عام 1934 وكانت وقتذاك مجرد ثلاث غرف طينية، وفي عام 1965 وبجهود الكاهن جبرائيل تم تطوير الكنيسة إلى بناء اسمنتي مؤلف من طابقين، وبعد هجرة المسيحيين من المدينة أغلقت في السبعينيات، وسيطر عليها رجل أمن سوري وبقي فيها مع عائلته حتى عام 2012».


أجراس الكنيسة تقرع مجدداً

رغم الهجرة الكبيرة للمسيحيين من عامودا في السبعينيات، والتي أدت لأن تخلو من الوجود المسيحي الآن أو تكاد، إلا أن الكنيسة فتحت مجدداً.

أضاف آحو «بعد مغادرة رجل الأمن للكنيسة في عام 2012 وبجهود من بعض كنائس مدينة القامشلي (قامشلو) تم تنظيف الكنيسة وفتحها في 10/11/2013، وأقيم فيها قداس لأول مرة منذ إغلاقها، حين تم نقل محتويات الكنيسة من أناجيل وكتب ومقاعد وأجراس إلى كنيستي مار قرياقس في القامشلي وكنيسة السيدة العذراء في الحسكة، وهي فارغة الآن أعيش فيها مع أسرتي»


مدرسة الكنيسة

لعل الكنيسة لم تكتف بكونها مركز ديني يقصده المسيحيون لتلاوة الصلوات والترانيم، بل خصص قسم منها ليكون مدرسة خاصة، ومنها ذهب العديد من أطفال عامودا ليكملوا دراستهم في الجامعات السورية.

«كانت الكنيسة مقسمة إلى ثلاثة غرف، اتخذت غرفة للصلاة وغرفة للاجتماعات، أما الأخيرة فقد كانت مدرسة، حيث تم تسميتها مدرسة الوفاء الخاصة، لم تستقبل المدرسة المسيحيين فقط بل استقبلت مختلف مكونات المدينة، ومعظم طلابها أكملوا دراستهم في الطب والهندسة».


هجرة المسيحيين

«عدد المسيحيين كان قرابة 500 عائلة، لم يبق منهم سوى ثلاث أو خمس عائلات، منهم من هاجر بحثاً عن لقمة العيش وإيجاد سبل لحياة أفضل، ومنهم هرباً من الاضطهاد السياسي» حسب ما ذهب آحو.


مهن احترفها المسيحيون

الخياطة والحدادة والصياغة بالإضافة إلى صناعة العجلات الخشبية هي مهن اشتهر بها المسيحيون واتقنوها في منتصف القرن المنصرم وقبله بعقد من الزمن.

أحد المسنين من المدينة، وهو صديق كرو – في الثمانين من العمر –، تحدث لـ ARA News «أغلب العائلات المسيحية كانت تتقنُ عدّة مهنٍ هامّة وببراعة كالخياطة، الحِدادة، الميكانيك والتسوية، الخراطة، الصياغة، تجارة الأقمشة، صناعة العجلات الخشبية، الحياكة، واللباد، من هؤلاء وانيس نقاشيان في صناعة الأحذية، وجميل ربان، وشكري الخياط في الخياطة، وعائلة نيشان في صناعة العجلات الخشبية، وكان ديكران بدروس بدروسيان صاحب أول مكتبة في عامودا، وفهمي حشيش أوّل مؤسّس للسينما في عامودا».


الكنيسة لاتزال تمتلك عقارات مختلفة و13محلات تجارياً، وأرض المقبرة بالاشتراك مع كنائس الأرمن الأرثوذكس والإنجيلين وقطعة أرض أخرى بجانب مقبرة المسلمين تم تأجيرها لبلدية عامودا لتكون كراج انطلاق للباصات.










كنيسة السريان في عامودا- آرا نيوز












ما تبقى من الكنيسة- آرا نيوز


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أكتوبر 2015)

رسالة من المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري لرئيس وزراء كندا المنتخب










ماجد عزيزة – كندا


بعث السيد مظلوم مروكي ممثل المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في كندا برسالة شديدة اللهجة إلى رئيس الوزراء الكندي المنتخب السيد جاستن ترودو بعد قراره سحب القوات الجوية الكندية العاملة في العراق من مناطق العمليات ضد تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية (داعش) جاء فيها :

.. يبدو انكم لستم على دراية تامة بانكم وضعتم المسيحيين والأقليات الاخرى في خطر ! حيث لا يوجد بينهم وبين المناطق التي تحتلها ( داعش) سوى 20 كيلومترا فقط ، هؤلاء تتم حمايتهم من قبل قوات البيشمركة فقط ، وهذه القوات لا تمتلك اسلحة حديثة يمكن لها الدفاع عن نفسها ، ويوجد اكثر من 200000 مسيحي يعيشون في كوردستان وتحت حمايتها و أكثر من 900000 من المكونات الأخرى بضمنهم 250000 لاجىء سوري ولا يوجد لديهم اسلحة حتى لحماية انفسهم ..)

وطالب السيد مروكي في رسالته للسيد ترودو دراسة موضوع سحب القوات الكندية من العراق وسوريا بتأني .. وكان السيد جاستن ترودو قد تحدث هاتفيا مع الرئيس الأمريكي باراك اوباما بعد فوز الأول بالانتخابات النيابية الكندية واخبره بأنه مزمع سحب القوات الجوية الكندية العاملة في العراق وسوريا .


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أكتوبر 2015)

في الذكرى الخامسة لمجزرة كنيسة سيدة النجاة "أم الشهداء"، أمل في البقاء على أرض أجدادنا 










- مجزرة  كنيسة سيدة النجاة:

هي هجوم قامت به منظمة دولة العراق الاسلامية التابعة لتنظيم القاعدة في بلاد الرافدين في عصر 31 تشرين الأول 2010، عندما اقتحم مسلحون كنيسة سيدة النجاة بالكرادة للسريان الكاثوليك في بغداد أثناء أداء مراسيم القداس.  واسفر الحادث عن استشهاد وإصابة ما لا يقل عن 125 شخصاً بينهم الاب ثائر عبدال والاب وسيم القس بطرس والطفل ادم.



- بيان الإدانة الذي أصدره زعماء وقادة مسيحيون ومسلمون وباحثون يشاركون في الحلقة الاستشارية العالمية التي تعقد في مقر مجلس الكنائس العالمي في جنيف ـ سويسرا 2010 : 
إن المسلمين والمسيحيين المجتمعين في مقر مجلس الكنائس العالمي في جنيف ـ سويسرا، في الفترة الواقعة بين 1-4 تشرين الأول2010، في إطار الحلقة الاستشارية العالمية  بشأن " تغيير المجتمعات : المسيحيون والمسلمون يبنون مستقبلاً مشتركاً "، يعبرون عن استنكارهم لجميع أعمال العنف التي تستهدف دور العبادة والأماكن المقدسة الأخرى، أو أي تهديد لأمن وسلامة  روادها المصلين.

وفي سياق هذه الروح، صدم المشاركون في المؤتمر بنبأ الهجوم الإرهابي الذي قامت به عصابات مسلحة مجهولة الهوية على كنيسة سيدة النجاة، التي تقع في حي الكرادة في بغداد، يوم الأحد الماضي في31 تشرين الأول 2010. هذا العمل الإجرامي أدى إلى سقوط وجرح عدد كبير من المصلين، من بينهم ثلاثة كهنة هناك.

وأدان المشاركون في المؤتمر هذا العمل غير الإنساني، الذي يتعارض مع كل التعاليم الدينية، وثقافة الشرق الأوسط، الذي مكّن الناس من العيش معا بسلام  لقرون عديدة. ويدين المشاركون كذلك أي عمل إجرامي آخر يخالف حق العيش بكرامة وحرية العبادة والدين.
وناشد المشاركون المسيحيون والمسلمون في الحلقة الاستشارية العالمية , الأمم المتحدة، ومجلس الأمن، وجميع الجهات التي تدعو إلى السلام العادل، وبخاصة المسؤولين في العراق، إلى التدخل لوضع حد لجميع الهجمات الإرهابية التي تستهدف الشعب العراقي المهان، بغض النظر عن انتمائهم الديني، وتدنس الأماكن المقدسة المسيحية والإسلامية.

ووجه المشاركون أيضاً تعازيهم القلبية لأسر الضحايا في العراق، مؤكدين أنهم يصلون من أجلهم.

ندعو الله القدير أن يساعد السلطات العراقية والأمم المتحدة على العمل بجدية لنشر الأمن، والعدالة، والسلام في العراق، الذين يستحق شعبه أن يتمتع بالعيش في تنوع ديني وعرقي.

جنيف في 3 تشرين الثاني



- رئاسة الجمهورية تصادق على أحكام الإعدام بحق المدانين بحادثة كنيسة سيدة النجاة:

أعلن مجلس القضاء الأعلى، في (2 آب 2011)، عن إصدار أحكام بالإعدام شنقا حتى الموت على ثلاثة مدانين بتفجير كنيسة سيدة النجاة، فيما تم الحكم بالمؤبد على رابع.

يذكر أن والي بغداد في تنظيم القاعدة المدعو أبو حذيفة البطاوي الذي يعتبر العقل المدبر لتنفيذ عملية اقتحام كنيسة النجاة والذي كان محتجزا في مبنى مكافحة الإرهاب في وزارة الداخلية منذ اعتقاله العام 2010، قد قتل مع ثمانية من عناصر القاعدة، خلال مواجهة مسلحة اندلعت بعد سيطرة مجموعة مسلحة على المبنى في (8 أيار 2011).



- ترميم الكنيسة وافتتاحها وتكريسها:  

برعاية غبطة البطريرك ماراغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان، افتتحت كنيسة سيدة النجاة  يوم الجمعة 14/12/2012 بعد عامين على ترميمها.

وحضر حفل الافتتاح الكاردينال ساندري رئيس مجمع الكنائس الشرقية والبطريرك يوسف الثالث يونان والمثلث الرحمات مارعمانوئيل الثالث دلي والبطريرك ادي الثاني و السفير البابوي السابق في العراق والأردن جورجيو لينغوا. ولفيف من المطارنة والكهنة، إلى جانب عدد من رجال الدين المسلمين والمسؤولين الحكوميين واحزاب شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري.

و جرت يوم السبت 15/12/2012 مراسيم  تكريس كنيسة سيدة النجاة ( ام الشهداء )  بقداس احتفالي وحضور جماهيري كبير ومع الهلاهل وزغاريد النسوة وطبول الكشافة.

حيث دخل الموكب الكنيسة مع انغام ترنيمة سريانية "توبو شلوم"، وتم دهن مذبح الكنيسة من قبل غبطة البطريرك يونان والسادة الاساقفة، وفرش المذبح بالاغطية وسط تصفيق حار وزغاريد لم تنقطع.

والقى الكاردينال ساندري كلمة جاء فيها "نطلب من الرب لكي تعمل الدموع التي سُكِبت في هذا المكان المقدس على تنمية بذور الشّركة والشهادة الطيبة وأن تؤتي ثمارا وفيرة"، ثم القى راعي الابرشية المطران عبا عظة قال فيها "لذا نسّر ونحن نحتفل بتكريس كنيسة سيدة النجاة مستذكرين بفخر واعتزاز شهداءنا وشهيداتنا الذين امتزجت دماؤهم بذبيحة الحمل السماوي في هذه الكنيسة فأضحوا قربان حب وسلام للعراق الحبيب"، وبعدها القى غبطة البطريرك يونان كلمة حيث قال "في بلدنا العراق العزيز والشرق الأوسط سنظل نعيش الشهادة لانجيل المحبة والسلام لان الله الذي نؤمن به هو المحبة وهو ملك السلام ".



 



هجوم دامي طال كل زوايا الكنيسة 



















































الكنيسة من الخارج بعد ازالة آثار الهجوم  








الكنيسة من الداخل بعد ازالة آثار الهجوم  









صور للشهداء









الاب الشهيد ثائر العبدال













الاب الشهيد وسيم 



























ابناء شعبنا في بغديدا يشيعون شهداء بلدتهم الذين لقوا حتفهم في مذبحة كنيسة سيدة النجاة 











































مراسيم تكريس كنيسة سيدة النجاة


----------



## paul iraqe (5 نوفمبر 2015)

مذكرة أحتجاج المكونات الغير المسلمة ضد المادة 26 الفقرة 2





 



مذكرة إحتجاج

إلى /

السيد رئيس جمهورية العراق المحترم

السيد رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي المحترم

السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء العراقي المحتر

السادة رؤساء الكتل النيابية والقوى السياسية العراقية كافة

السادة المراجع الدينية المحترمون

بعثة الأمم المتحدة لمساعدة العراق يونامي

المفوضيات والهيئات الوطنية المستقلة لحقوق الإنسان في العراق

مجلس حقوق الإنسان التابع للأمم  المتحدة

منظمة العفو الدولية

كافة المنظمات والمؤسسات الدولية المعنية بحقوق الإنسان

البرلمان الأوربي

المفوضية الأوربية

هيومان رايتس ووج

السفارات والبعثات الدبلوماسية العاملة في العراق



( الدين لله والوطن للجميع )

مرة أخرى تُنتهك مفاهيم الديمقراطية في العراق من خلال أحد رموزها ، مجلس النواب العراقي،  بإقراره لمشروع قانون البطاقة الوطنية، المادة 26 / الفقرة ثانية،المتضمنة إلحاق الأولاد القاصرين من أبناء المكونات غير المسلمة غصبا وإكراها باحد الوالدين ممن اشهر أسلامه، والذي يعد إجحافا صارخا للمبادىء الديمقراطية والعيش المشترك ومبدأ المواطنة والمساواة في بلد يدعي إنتهاج اليمقراطية.

إن إقرار هذا القانون لهو مصادرة لحرية العقيدة والضمير وله تداعيات خطيرة على مستقبل المكونات الدينية غير المسلمة في العراق

إن ما يقره مجلس النواب اليوم إبادة معلنة لهذه المكونات وإنتهاك واضح لنص المادة( 2)الفقرة (ثانيا) من دستور جمهورية العراق ونص المادة (18) من الشرعة الدولية لحقوق الإنسان.

نحن المشاركون في هذه الوقفة الإحتجاجية أمام مقر ممثلية الأمم المتحدة في اربيل نستنكر ونشجب بشدة قرار مجلس النواب العراقي الجائر مطالبين رئاسة الجمهورية عدم المصادقة عليه ونقضه .

كما نناشد المجتمع الدولي ومنظمات حقوق الإنسان بالتدخل السريع والجاد لضمان حقوق وحريات المكونات العراقية غير المسلمة.

كما ونطالب القوى الديقمراطية والمدنية والمجتمع العراقي اجمع بالوقوف ضد هذا القانون الذي يقوض مبادىء التعايش المشترك والسلم الإجتماعي.



نسخة منه إلى

رئاسة إقليم كوردستان- عراق

رئاسة برلمان إقليم كوردستان - عراق

رئاسة مجلس وزراء إقليم كوردستان - عراق


----------



## paul iraqe (5 نوفمبر 2015)

غبطة البطريرك يونان يزور رعية مار يوسف في المنصور – بغداد ويتراس قداس بمناسبة عيد تقديس البيعة









بحفاوة كبير استقبل أبناء رعية مار يوسف للسريان الكاثوليك في المنصور - بغداد، بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان والوفد الكنسي المرافق لغبطته. سار البطريرك يونان في مسيرة شعبية سيرا على الأقدام محاطا بالمطارنة والكهنة والمؤمنين والأطفال وصولا الى الكنيسة.

فدخل على وقع ترتيلة توبة شلوم ، ثم ترأس قداس أحد تقديس البيعة بمشاركة كل من رئيس اساقفة بغداد للسريان الكاثوليك مار افرام يوسف عبا، ورئيس أساقفة الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي، الاباء كهنة والشمامسة وجوق الكنيسة .

وبعد تلاوة فصل من الانجيل المقدس، ألقى المطران عبا كلمة رحب فيها بالبطريرك يونان في بيته وكنيسته وبين أبنائه وفي الرعية التي يحبها ويعتز بها، موضحا، أن زيارة البطريرك يونان هي زيارة تفقدية لأبناء كنيسته ليبلسم جراحاتهم وليشجعهم على الصمود في أرض الآباء والأجداد . وبدوره أكد البطريرك يونان في عظته أننا أبناء وبنات المسيح ومدعوون اليوم للقداسة أكثر من أي وقت مضى، لنكمل مشوار الحياة ولنكون شهودا للرب بالرغم من التحديات وأوضح غبطته أن الكنيسة وجدت للخدمة والمناصب الكنيسة لم توجد الا للخدمة، مشيرا الى أننا لسنا أقليات في الشرق انما مكون رئيس وفاعل يعمل من أجل تحقيق شرعة السلام التي اعطانا اياها الرب.

وفي ختام القداس بركة البطريرك يونان الأبوية.






















































































































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 نوفمبر 2015)

حملة مطالبة الرئيس والمحكمة الاتحادية برد قانون البطاقة الوطنية الموحدة للتعديل بما يتفق والطابع المدني التعددي للمجتمع العراقي وعلى وفق الدستور









مطلق الحملة: تيسير عبدالجبار الآلوسي

موجهة ل:  فخامة رئيس الجمهورية العراقية والمحكمة الاتحادية

التاريخ: 01-11-2015



حملة مطالبة الرئيس والمحكمة الاتحادية برد قانون البطاقة الوطنية الموحدة للتعديل بما يتفق والطابع المدني التعددي للمجتمع العراقي وعلى وفق الدستور

أقر مجلس النواب قانون البطاقة الوطنية الموحدة. وقد جاء في الفقرة ثانيا من المادة 26 من القانون نص مجحف يفرض تغيير ديانة الأطفال القصّر نحو الإسلام إذا ما غيّر أحد والديهم ديانته. وهذا أمر يتضمن جملة من الخروقات القانونية الحقوقية.
1. إذ أنّ نص الفقرة ثانيا من المادة 26 من القانون يتعارض مع روح الدستور ومع مراد خمسٍ من مواده وفقراتها، هي المادة ثانيا بفقرتيها (ب و ج) والمواد (3 و 39 و 40)، تلك التي تحمي حقوق المواطنين وتمنع محاولة فرض الدين أو الفكر أو العقيدة بالإكراه..
2. كما يأتي ذاك النص تجسيداً للاتجاه نحو النظام الديني لا المدني بالمخالفة مع الخيار الشعبي المثبت دستورياً.
3. والنص يُفرض بمنطق استبداد الأغلبية والاعتداء السافر على حقوق أتباع الديانات والمذاهب المكفولة دستورياً.
4. كما يتناقض وما أقرته الإعلانات الحقوقية والاتفاقات الضامنة لحقوق الأطفال القاصرين دولياً أممياً.
5. ويُشيع القانون الجديد هيمنة تيار سياسي على المجتمع ويُغرِق في منحه صلاحيات تستعلي على القوانين وعلى الدستور نفسه.
6. كما يُلغي النص كل شكل للمساواة ويتراجع بالقوانين وما اتخذته من نصوص بهذا المجال.
7. فضلا عن إضفائه الطابع القانوني على أشكال التمييز بين أتباع الديانات.
8. وتوكيده التهميش والإقصاء والإلغاء ويساهم في تذويب المكونات بفرض اعتقاد ديني سياسي عليهم.
9. والقانون يتعارض مع طابع المجتمع العراقي التعددي غني التنوع بأطيافه ومكوناته ويرتكب جريمة تصفوية بحق المكونات.
10. وإجرائياً، فإنّ الفقرة المشار إليها تتذرع بنص مقتطع من بيئته وسياقه وتتعمد إغفال السياق الدستوري الذي وردت فيه.

إننا نحن الموقعين في أدناه نتقدم منكم بهذه المذكرة باسم المجتمع المدني التعددي العراقي وباسم الحركة الحقوقية، مؤكدين على واجباتكم الدستورية المنصوص عليها، من أجل حماية حقوق العراقيات والعراقيين كافة، وأولهم أتباع الديانات من المسيحيين والأيزيديين والمندائيين والكاكائيين والبهائيين وغيرهم. والقضية هنا لا تتعلق فقط بالمكونات المهمشة بحجمها العددي الذي يتعرض للتناقص بسبب جرائم تصفوية خطيرة وبسبب محاولات توفير الغطاء القانوني لإذابة تلك المكونات الدينية بل يتعلق الأمر بالمجتمع العراقي وأغلبيته التي ترفض أن تكون ثقافتها ثقافة أحادية استبدادية لأن ذلك يلغي إنسانيتها من جهة ويلغي الروح الوطني والتزامه بمبادئ الإخاء والمساواة وهو قانون مجحف يسمح بتعميد نظام استبدادي يقوم على الكره والقمع والانتقام بالمخالفة مع قيم التسامح والتعايش بروح السلم الأهلي التي طبعت الهوية العراقية لآلاف السنين.. إن القانون بالنص المشار إليه يتعارض وخيارنا النظام المدني الديموقراطي التعددي، الذي نتبنى مهام الدفاع عنه دفاعا عن وجودنا وحقوقنا وحرياتنا.

لمجمل هذه الأسباب، نطالب السيد رئيس الجمهورية بوصفه الراعي للدستور وقيمه، أن يرد القانون للجهة التي شرّعته لتعديله بما يلتزم بالدستور..
ونطالب كذلك المحكمة الاتحادية بأن تكون على تمام النباهة والاستعداد تجاه أية فرصة لتمرير القانون برده في حال اعتماده بمرحلته الجديدة.

الموقعون
المنظمات الموقعة:

* هيئة الدفاع عن أتباع الديانات والمذاهب في العراق
* البيت العراقي لاهاي هولندا
* منظمة حقوق الإنسان العراقية في ألمانيا أومريك
* منظمه أصدقاء برطله لمناهضه التغيير الديمغرافي لمناطق المسيحيين في العراق
* المرصد السومري لحقوق الإنسان
* التجمع العربي لنصرة القضية الكردية.
* البرلمان الثقافي العراقي في المهجر.
* رابطة الكتّاب والفنانين الديموقراطيين العراقيين في هولندا.
* الاتحاد الآشوري في هولندا
* الجمعية الوطنية للدفاع عن حقوق الانسان

الشخصيات

* البروفيسور الدكتور كاظم حبيب اقتصادي وكاتب ألمانيا
* الدكتور تيسير عبدالجبار الآلوسي أكاديمي عراقي هولندا
* الأستاذ نهاد القاضي مهندس استشاري وكاتب هولندا
* الدكتور غالب العاني كاتب وناشط حقوقي ألمانيا
* الدكتور حميد البصري كاتب وناشط مدني هولندا
* الدكتورة كاترين ميخائيل كاتبة وناشطة مدنية أمريكا
* الأستاذ عبدالرزاق الحكيم كاتب صحفي وناشط مدني هولندا
* فنانة الشعب شوقية العطار ناشطة مدنية هولندا
* الأديب الأستاذ جاسم المطير كاتب وناشط مدني هولندا
* الأستاذة راهبة الخميسي ناشطة حقوقية كاتبة السويد
* الدكتور ذياب الطائي أكاديمي وصحفي هولندا
* الأستاذ كامل زومايا ناشط في مجال حقوق الإنسان والأقليات في ألمانيا
* الأستاذ مازن لطيف كاتب وإعلامي- بغداد
* الأستاذة باسمة بغدادي صحفية وناشطة نسوية هولندا
* الأستاذ شليمون حداد ناشط مدني هولندا
* السيدة إيفا ميخائيل ناشطة نسوية هولندا
* السيدة ابتسام هادي كاتبة قصة هولندا
* السيدة سامية كرابيت ناشطة نسوية هولندا
* السيدة بيدر البصري فنانة وناشطة مدنية هولندا
* السيد سامر حميد فنان و ناشط مدني هولندا
* الأستاذ محمد حسن السلامي ناشط حقوقي بغداد
* السيد أور خلف فنان وناشط مدني هولندا


----------



## paul iraqe (6 نوفمبر 2015)

إثر لقائه السفير التركي الجديد حبيب افرام: لن نمل من دعوة تركيا الى الاعتراف بسيفو ونناشدها بالمساعدة على استعادة المطرانين المخطوفين


حبيب أفرام










     زار رئيس الرابطة السريانية حبيب افرام  السفير التركي تشاتغاي أرجيس في مقره في الرابية. وجرى عرض لأوضاع المنطقة  واثر اللقاء قال افرام:

هنأت السفير التركي الجديد على موقعه في لبنان وعلى العيد الوطني التركي وعلى الانتخابات النيابية التي اظهرت أن الديمقراطية قادرة دائماً ان توجد حلولا.

      وتركّز حوارنا على قضية مركزية في تاريخنا، ونحن نتذكّر هذا العام مجازر طالت شعوبنا المسيحية السريانية الارمنية الآشورية الكلدانية منذ مئة عام أحييناها في كل عواصم العالم طالبين اعترافاً صريحاً واضحاً من وريثة العثمانيين الدولة التركية من أجل الحقيقة  والمصالحة والحقوق.

      وناقشنا في ملف يأكل من خبزنا اليومي لما له من رمزية للحضور المسيحي المشرقي وهو خطف المطرانين الارثوذكسيين يوحنا ابراهيم وبولس اليازجي، وأكدت للسفير أننا ننتظر دوراً ايجابياً لتركيا، لأننا واثقون أنها قادرة عبر كل علاقاتها مع المعارضات السورية أن تعرف مصير المطرانين، ومن يحتجزهما، ولماذا، ونطالب ونتمنى أن تمارس كل وسائل الضغط لايجاد حل ايجابي واطلاقهما.

      وكان بحث أيضاَ في أوضاع جحيم المنطقة وتصاعد الاصوليات والارهاب وركزت على ضرورة قيام أوسع تحالف عربي اسلامي ودولي لضرب كل التنظيمات التكفيرية وايجاد حلول سلمية سياسية للحروب.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 نوفمبر 2015)

كنائس الشرق الاوسط تستعرض أوضاع المسيحيين وتطالب بالحفاظ على التعددية الدينية







اختتمت اللجنة التنفيذية لمجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط أعمالها في القاهرة، وكانت اللجنة بدأت أعمالها الاثنين الماضي لمناقشة بعض قضايا مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط، وأصدر المجلس في ختام أعماله بيانه التالي: 

عقدت اللجنة التنفيذية لمجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط اجتماعها، بدعوة من الأمانة العامة لمجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط، في حضور رؤساء المجلس كاثوليكوس الأرمن الأرثوذكس في لبنان آرام الأول، بطريرك القدس للروم الأرثوذكس ثيوفيلس الثالث، بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي إغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان، رئيس الكنيسة اللوثرية في الأراضي المقدسة المطران منيب يونان، أعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية والعاملين في الدوائر واللجان والأقسام والبرامج في المجلس بضيافة الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية برئاسة البابا تواضروس الثاني، وذلك في مركز مار مرقس بالقاهرة

درس المجتمعون جدول الأعمال المتضمن: تقرير الأمين العام، تقارير الدوائر واللجان والبرامج وأعمال ونشاطات المجلس وأوضاع اللاجئين والمهجرين؛ بسبب الظروف الصعبة التي تمر بها منطقة الشرق الأوسط، إضافة إلى واقع الكنائس والأبرشيات في سوريا والعراق؛ خصوصًا حيثما فرغت بعض المدن والبلدات والقرى من المسيحيين بسبب ما يعاني منه المسيحيون في هذه الأيام الصعبة".

وأوضح البيان الختامي أن "المجتمعين ركزوا على أهمية الوحدة المسيحية بالدعوة إلى توحيد تاريخ الاحتفال بعيد القيامة، وكذلك العمل على تعزيز دوائر المجلس وبرامجه وتسهيل وصولها إلى العالم، ولا سيما إلى المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط.

وتطرق المجتمعون إلى علاقة كنائس الشرق الأوسط بالكنائس المسيحية في الغرب لا سيما منها المنظمات المسيحية التي تشاركنا الهواجس والشعور والمحبة المسيحية. كذلك تمت دراسة موضوع الحوار المسيحي الإسلامي الذي هو ركيزة أساسية في علاقتنا مع شركائنا في الأوطان والمصير".

وناقشت اللجنة التنفيذية للمجلس "الحضور المسيحي في الشرق وما يتعرض له المسيحيون في بعض البلدان "ليبيا وسوريا والعراق "من أعمال تهجير وخطف واضطهاد".

 وطالب المجتمعون "رؤساء الدول وصانعي القرار من سياسيين وروحيين، عرباً ومسلمين، إلى العمل للحفاظ على التعددية الدينية؛ لأنها أثمن كنز في الشرق والتي ميزت الحضارة المسيحية والإسلامية"، داعين إلى "مواجهة قوى الظلام والهدم والتطرف".

ولفت البيان إلى أن "رؤساء المجلس وأعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية وجهوا شكرهم وتقديرهم إلى الدول الشرق أوسطية التي أخذت على عاتقها استقبال العائلات المهجرة قسراً، وتأمين الحاجات الضرورية لهم، ومن أهمها تأمين ذهاب الطلاب إلى مدارسهم".

ودعا المجتمعون إلى "ضرورة انتخاب رئيس للجمهورية اللبنانية لأهمية هذا الموقع في حياة لبنان، خاصة وأنه المركز الوحيد في البر الآسيوي للمسيحيين"، شاكرين "قداسة البابا فرنسيس لاهتمامه بالشأن المسيحي في المنطقة، وقداسة البابا تواضروس الثاني لاستضافته هذا الاجتماع، داعين "لقداسته وللكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية الشقيقة، ويصلون من أجل أمن وسلام جمهورية مصر العربية رئيساً وحكومةً وجيشاً وشعباً".

وأشار البيان إلى أن "أصحاب القداسة والغبطة ورؤساء المجلس مع أعضاء اللجنة التنفيذية رفعوا الصلاة إلى السيد المسيح لتقف الحرب في سوريا والعراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 نوفمبر 2015)

ابرشية بغداد للسريان الكاثوليك تكرم قناة عشتار الفضائية بدرع تذكاري لشهداء كنيسة سيدة النجاة






 
​

جبران الطوني  

بمناسبة الذكرى الخامسة للمذبحة كنيسة سيدة النجاة كرمت ابرشية بغداد للسريان الكاثوليك بدرع تذكاري لشهداء مذبحة كنيسة سيدة النجاة تثمينا للجهود المتميزة التي بذلتها القناة والمساهمة الفعالة في تغطية القداديس والانشطة التي اقامتها الأبرشية في هذه السنة والسنوات الماضية  وكانت قناة عشتار الفضائية بثت التغطية الخاصة ومباشرة قداس الذكرى الخامسة للمذبحة الذي تميز هذا العام فتح دعوة تطويب الابوين ثائر عبدال ووسيم القس بطرس وشهداء الكنيسة.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 نوفمبر 2015)

سيادة المطران جان سليمان يستقبل رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات






اعلام مكتب رئيس الديوان



      زار رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية السيد رعد جليل كجةجي سيادة المطران جان سليمان رئيس اساقفة اللاتين في بغداد، الاربعاء4تشرين الثاني2015 بحضور مديرة دار العناية الالهية السيدة (نهى أنيس جرجيس)ودار الحديث خلال اللقاء عن المشاريع المنفذة من قبل الى الطائفة ومن ضمنها اعمال تاهيل دار العناية الالهية لرعاية المسنين والتي تنفذ وفق العقد المرقم 2 في 22/3/2015 وبكلفة (97,305,000) دينار والتي تضمنت انجاز صيانة الغرفة التابعة للدار بالاضافة الى الحمامات ونصب أجهزة التكييف التي جهزها الديوان بعدد (55 جهاز) ومولدة واحدة سعة (500KVA) كانت قد جهزت في وقت سابق.

 رافق رئيس الديوان خلال زيارته للمشاريع مدير قسم تنفيذ مشاريع المسيحيين ر.المهندسين وميض ناجي جرجيس.


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 نوفمبر 2015)

البطريرك ساكو يثير إشكالية "البطاقة الموحدة" مع الرئيس العراقي








استقبل رئيس الجمهورية العراقية فؤاد معصوم، اليوم الخميس، في قصر السلام ببغداد، وفداً كنسياً برئاسة البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو، بطريرك بابل للكلدان، بمرافقة الأساقفة شليمون وردوني ورمزي كرمو، والأب سكفان متي. وتم خلال اللقاء التباحث حول مجمل الأوضاع السياسية وأهمية الدور التاريخي للمسيحيين في خدمة البلاد.

وخلال اللقاء، تم التطرق إلى المادة 26 من قانون من البطاقة الوطنية الذي صوّت عليه مجلس النواب العراقي مؤخراً، والذي يُعد إجحافاً صريحاً بحق المسيحيين والأقليات غير المسلمة. وبحسب موقع البطريركية الكلدانية الإلكتروني فإن "الموضوع مرتبط بحرية الأشخاص، وقيمة الإنسان في اختيارهِ بحرية المعتقد الذي يناسبه، والإسلام يشدد على "لا إكراه في الدين"، فليترك هؤلاء القاصرون على دينهم إلى أن يبلغوا السن القانونية وليقرروا الدين الذي يريدون اتباعه".

وقد جدد رئيس الجمهورية العراقية تأكيده على تفهمه للموضوع، مؤكداً بذل جهوده لإيجاد معالجة واقعية لحل هذه الإشكالية، خصوصاً في هذه الظروف الصعبة، فإثارة مشاكل من هذا النوع لا تخدم أحداً، وكل ذلك من أجل تعزيز التلاحم الوطني والعيش الحضاري بين جميع المكونات على التراب العراقي.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 نوفمبر 2015)

البطريرك ساكو: البطاقة الوطنية الموحدة تُقسِّم العراقيين بدل ان توحدهم







 ان تصويت مجلس النواب العراقي على قانون البطاقة الوطنية الموحدةّ في 27/10/2015 سبَّب قلقاً وجدانيًّا عند المسيحيين والأقليات الأخرى غير المسلمة لإكراه الأولاد القاصرين (دون 18 سنة) على اعتناق الدين الإسلامي عند اشهار أحد الوالدين اسلامه (المادة 26 / 2). ان إخلال أحدهما بعهده، ليس مقبولا أن يحرم الآخر من الإيفاء بعهده والبقاء على دينه. ولقد سبق وأن أجبنا بنحو فقهي وعلمي، على أحد البرلمانيين، ممن أدلوا برأيهم ضد طلبنا، بنحو لم نجده موفقا إن لم يكن خاليا من الكياسة. هكذا اجراء عنصريّ بامتياز، ولم يبال بقيمة العراق الحضارية، وبمن يعدّون من أوائل مواطنيه، ويسيء الى الوحدة الوطنية والتوازن المجتمعي، والتعددية الدينية، ومبدأ قبول الآخر المختلف وخصوصيته والعيش المشترك.

 تصويت النواب على مثل هذا القانون يتناقض مع القرآن الكريم الذي يعلن في أكثر من آية " لا أكراه في الدين “، كذلك مع اراء فقهاء مسلمين كبار، نذكر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر رأي البروفسور الدكتور مصطفى الزلمي في كتابه (القرآن وقاعدة الولد يتبع خير الابوين دينًا، ط2 أربيل 2011). كما يعدّ امتهانا للعديد من أحكام الدستور العراقي كالمادة 3 التي تعتبر: " العراق بلد متعدد القوميات والأديان والمذاهب "، والمادة 37 / ثانياً " تكفل الدولة حماية الفرد من الإكراه الفكري والسياسي والديني "، والمادة 42 “لكل فرد حرية الفكر والضمير والعقيدة ". ولأننا جزء من الأسرة الدولية، فإن هذا القانون يتنافى مع شرعة حقوق الانسان والمواثيق الدولية.
اننا اذ نحيي اخوتنا المسلمين ومنظمات المجتمع المدني، ومفوضية حقوق الانسان في العراق، الذين وقفوا معنا، وقفة احتجاج على هذا القرار الجائر، نجدد موقفنا الرافض لقانون البطاقة الموحدة، ونطالب ببقاء الأولاد القاصرين على دينهم، وترك الحرية لهم في اختيار الدين الذي يرونه مناسبا لقناعاتهم عند بلوغهم السن القانونية، فالدين علاقة شخصية بين الانسان وربه، لا اكراه فيه. ليهتم النواب بان يكون المرء مواطنا صالحا.

كما نناشد فخامة رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور فؤاد معصوم، بإعادة القانون إلى مجلس النواب بهدف تعديله، وندعو السادة النواب أن يتحملوا مسؤوليتهم في تحقيق العدالة والمواطنة المتساوية لجميع العراقيين، وفي الوقت عينه نؤكد اننا في حالة تطبيقه، سوف نسمع صوتنا على الصعيد العالمي ونقدم دعوى قضائية الى المحكمة الدولية ضد مجلس النواب.


    د. لويس روفائيل ساكو

 بطريرك الكلدان في العالم


----------



## paul iraqe (9 نوفمبر 2015)

البطريرك يونان: لنداء مسيحي جامع يضع العالم أمام مسؤولياته








"نكون أو لا نكون"، بالتعبير البطريركي. "القضية مصيرية"، يلح بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكي اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان... حياة او موت. انه الحمل الثقيل الرابض على قلبه، في قيامه وقعوده، في ذهابه وإيابه. في الحديث عن الوجود المسيحي في الشرق، "المسيحيون معرضون اليوم كسائر المكونات الصغيرة في المنطقة، للتلاشي والانقراض والاندثار. وعندما نقول انهم اندثروا خارج أرضهم، فهذا يعني انهم توزعوا في بلاد العالم، وان رسالتنا ككنائس شرقية وتراثنا المتعدد ولغاتنا الطقسية وتقاليدنا القديمة ستضيع كلها"، يقول يونان في حديث الى "النهار".

قبل ساعات قليلة فقط، كان في مصر، يتشارك في هموم المسيحيين مع عدد من الأتراب البطاركة، في إطار اجتماعات اللجنة التنفيذية لمجلس كنائس الشرق الاوسط التي انعقدت بضيافة الكنيسة القبطية، برئاسة البابا تواضروس الثاني، في مركز مار مرقس في مدينة نصر - القاهرة. 3 ايام من الاجتماعات التي طاولت مختلف المسائل. وكان "الموضوع الأهم"، على قول يونان، "ان نبذل جهدنا، بإزاء الخضات المخيفة التي يتعرض لها المسيحيون في الشرق الاوسط، خصوصا في سوريا والعراق، فنعقد لقاء لرؤساء كل الكنائس في الشرق ليصدروا نوعا من نداء، يكون صوتاً للمسيحيين الذين يواجهون أصعب مرحلة في تاريخهم منذ ميلاد المسيحية".

النداء سيكون موجها الى المجتمع الدولي، "لنضعه أمام مسؤولياته"، يؤكد يونان. "نطلقه باسم كل رؤساء الكنائس والطوائف المسيحية في الشرق الأوسط، على تنوعها. وفي ظل التغطية الاعلامية له، نأمل في ان يحرك العائلة الدولية التي، للأسف، تستفيد من هذه الأزمات والخضات والفوضى في المنطقة او تحرض عليها لمصالحها، ناكرة الشعارات والقيم التي قامت على اساسها دولها او وضعتها لها".

كانون الاول 2015 هو الموعد الذي تم التوافق عليه لعقد لقاء مبدئيا. "الاقتراح الذي نال الموافقة هو اقامة اللقاء قبل عيد الميلاد، اي في النصف الثاني من كانون الاول، ربما نحو 21 او 22 منه"، يفيد. المكان لم يُحسم ايضا، غير ان "الغالبية تفكر في لبنان". ويتدارك البطريرك: "اذا كان لبنان اقترح أولا، فلتمتعه أكثر بحرية الرأي، ولما يقدمه من مجال لجذب، ليس للاعلام المحلي والاقليمي فحسب، إنما ايضاً الدولي. وبما أن الموضوع هو الوجود المسيحي وما يتعرض له من خضات وأزمات مخيفة، لاسيما في سوريا والعراق، قلت بانه يمكن تشجيع اللاجئين المسيحيين السوريين والعراقيين على المشاركة خارج مكان اللقاء، لنبين للعالم وضعنا. القضية ليست استجداء امتيازات، بل نريد حقوقنا كمواطنين في أرضنا. يسلخ المسيحيون من أرضهم ويقتلعون منها، ولا ذنب لهم اطلاقا في ذلك".

يعرف جيدا البطريرك مخاوف المسيحيين. طعمها في فمه. قبل نحو اسبوع، كان في بغداد ليحيي مع رعاياه الذكرى الخامسة لمجزرة كاتدرائية سيدة النجاة (31/10/2010)، والتي سقط فيها 47 شهيدا، منهم الكاهنان الشابان ثائر ووسيم. "منذ تلك المذبحة، لم يعد المسيحيون يشعرون بأي اطمئنان"، يقول. اخبار الارهابيين وافعالهم المدمرة تقض المضاجع كل ساعة. "من يقومون بتلك الاعمال الارهابية عقولهم مغسولة، وضمائرهم معمية"، يضيف.

الوضع "المصيري" يلزم مواجهة على الخطوط الامامية، "بذلا كبيرا للجهود"، وفي الوقت نفسه يبيّن عجزا امام واقع مستحيل. على سبيل المثال، من الطروح التي تداولها البطريرك مع اترابه البطاركة من اكثر من عامين، تشكيل وفد منهم يعقد لقاءات في عواصم دول القرار، بغية تحريك الامور. "ولكن كما تعرفين، ليس لدينا العدد الذي يشكل ضغطا على المجتمع الدولي، ولا البترول او المال الذي يمكننا من التأثير، حتى على الاعلام، او القدرة على إخافة أحد. فايماننا المسيحي يقول بانه يجب ان نكون من فاعلي السلام، ولا عصابات إرهابية مخيفة لدينا. واقعيا، ليس لدينا تلك العناصر الثلاثة التي للاسف تهم العالم اليوم. ولو كانت لدينا، لربما كانوا اخذونا اكثر في الاعتبار".

أياً يكن، فالبطريرك يتحيّن الظروف الصغيرة والكبيرة ليبقي قضية الوجود المسيحي في الشرق من الاولويات. عندما كان في الفاتيكان أخيراً للمشاركة في "سينودس العائلة"، عرض على الكرسي الرسولي "اقتراحا يقضي بان يدعو الفاتيكان الى مؤتمر ليوم واحد، للنظر في قضية الوجود المسيحي في الشرق الاوسط. وقد اصغى اليّ امين سر دولة الفاتيكان المونسنيور بييترو بارولين. وهو لا يستطيع ان يعطي جوابا، قبل ان يراجع البابا"، يقول يونان.

في تلك الساعة، قال "انه يتوجب على الفاتيكان، بما أنه السلطة المعنوية الاقوى في العالم، ان يدعو من لديهم القرار بمصير الشعوب الضعيفة، كبلادنا، الى البحث في الموضوع. وقد يكون من المدعوين وزراء خارجية الولايات المتحدة، روسيا، الاتحاد الاوروبي، الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة وغيرهم، مع عدد من البطاركة المعنيين مباشرة، وذلك كي نقول لهؤلاء المسؤولين باننا نعيش وضعا مصيريا، اي "اما نكون او لا نكون".

إنه الموضوع الأهم، الوجود المسيحي في الشرق، الذي يدخل به الى اجتماعات مجلس البطاركة والاساقفة الكاثوليك في بكركي اليوم. "وجود المسيحيين في ارض اجدادهم. هذا ما يجب ان نفكر فيه. وضعنا في العراق وسوريا مخيف... وتتحقق تلك الظاهرة التي كنا نفكر فيها وهي انحسار الوجود المسيحي في الشرق برمته". هذا ما يود أن يعرضه مع سائر البطاركة، "بحيث ندرج الموضوع في البيان الختامي للمجلس، مع دعوة رؤساء الكنائس الى عقد اللقاء في كانون الاول 2015، وتجديد طلبنا للكرسي الرسولي تفعيل مطالبته للدول بما يخص الوجود المسيحي في الشرق. وبالتالي لا نكتفي بالأقوال ولا بالصلوات. علينا أن نكون اليوم حكماء، ونستخدم للاسف وسائل العالم، في مطالبتنا بحقوق الضعفاء المقتلعين من بيوتهم، والذين بدأوا يفقدون الامل".


----------



## paul iraqe (9 نوفمبر 2015)

البابا فرنسيس: كفى تمييزاً بحق المسيحيين واضطهاداً لهم









كرر البابا فرنسيس التعبير عن قربه الروحي من “إخوتنا وأخواتنا من مختلف التقاليد المسيحية الذين يعانون من جراء إيمانهم بيسوع المسيح ربنا ومخلصنا” من خلال رسالة بعث بها الخميس 5 نوفمبر إلى المنتدى المسيحي العالمي الذي أقيم في تيرانا (ألبانيا) من 2 ولغاية 4 نوفمبر.

وعقد اللقاء تحت شعار “التمييز والاضطهاد والاستشهاد: اتباع المسيح معاً”.

في الرسالة الموجهة إلى الكاردينال كورت كوخ، رئيس المجلس الحبري للوحدة بين المسيحيين، عبّر البابا عن حزنه على “تزايد التمييز والاضطهاد بحق المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط وإفريقيا وآسيا وأنحاء أخرى من العالم”.

مسكونية الدم

قال أسقف روما أن الشهادة للمسيح تتوصل في عدة أنحاء من العالم “إلى حد سفك الدماء”. وتتحول إلى “تجربة مشتركة للكاثوليك والأرثوذكس والأنغليكان والبروتستانت والإنجيليين والخمسينيين تكون أعمق وأقوى من الاختلافات التي لا تزال تفرق كنائسنا وجماعاتنا الكنسية”.

هكذا، ذكّر بأن “شركة الشهداء هي أوضح علامة على دربنا المشتركة”.

لذلك، شجع على “إعطاء صوت لضحايا هذا الظلم والعنف”، و”البحث عن الدرب من أجل إرشاد العائلة البشرية بعيداً عن هذا الوضع المأساوي”.

كذلك، جدّد أسقف روما قربه الروحي وتوقه إلى أن “يتمكن شهداء اليوم المنتمون إلى عدة تقاليد مسيحية من مساعدتنا لكي نفهم أننا نحن المعمَّدون جميعاً أعضاء في جسد المسيح عينه أي كنيسته (كور 12: 12، 30)”.

ختاماً، دعا إلى “اعتبار هذه الحقيقة العميقة كدعوة إلى المثابرة على دربنا المسكونية نحو الشركة التامة والمرئية، والنمو أكثر فأكثر في الحب والتفاهم المتبادل”.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 نوفمبر 2015)

لجنة التعليم المسيحي المركزية في إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية تحتفل بقداس الإرسالية





 



احتفلت لجنة التعليم المسيحي المركزية في إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية بقداس الإرسالية ترأسه سيادة المطران مار بشار متّي وردة
بمناسبة بدء نشاط التعليم المسيحي للسنة 2015- 2016.
بدأ القداس في الساعة الخامسة والنصف من مساء يوم السبت الموافق 7 تشرين أول 2016، في كنيسة مار كوركيس الكلدانية (عنكاوا)، بحضور الآباء كهنة الرعايا ومعلمي التعليم المسيحي.
وأكدت سيادتهُ في عظتهِ على أهمية الرسالة الموكلة إلى المعلمين ونعمة الخدمة التي دعاهم الله إليها، لاسيما وأن الكنيسة تستعد للإحتفال بسنة الرحمة. 
وقال سيادته: أنتم دُعيتُم لتحملوا لأحبته "البُشرى السارة، ربنا يسوع المسيح إنجيل الله"، وهو فعلُ رحمةٍ بامتياز إن عرفنا كيف نُصغي إلى حاجات الآخر، وسعينا جاهدين لنُقدِم كل ما في وسعنا له بمحبة مجانية. مُهمتكُم تكليفٌ عليكم أن تلتزموه بمسؤولية تامّة فتُعطون بمحبة في خدمة مجانيّة لمَن سلمّهم الله لعنياتِكم. لذا، فأنتم مدعوون من أجل التقّرب من تلامذتكم من لتُصغوون إليهم عن قُربٍ، فلا تكون دروس التعليم واجباتٍ بل مسؤوليات فتُعطون من قلوبكم لا من عقولكم. تُعطون بمحبةٍ مليئة بالحنان والشفقة والصبر، فيختبِر تلامذتكُم معنى: أن الله رحيم إلى الأبد.
وأضاف:
التبشير والتعليم فعلٌ رحمةٍ يجعلنا نتمثلُ أكثر بربنا يسوع المسيح من خلال ممارسة عملية لفضيلة المحبّةِ التي ينتظرها الله منّا. هذه المحبة التي صارت منظورة بيسوع المسيح فأنتصر على الخطيئة والشر من خلال نظرة الرحمة التي حرّكت قلبهُ ليكون قريبا من المساكين والحزانى والفقراء والمُضطّهدين، مٌعلماً وشافياً فوهبَ لهم السلام والفرح. هذه المحبة المنظورة والرحمة المُعاشة ليست مُغلَقَة ومُغلِقَة، بل مُعدية وإرسالية، فكلُ مَن اختبرَ المحبة والرحمة لن يكون بمقدوره أن يحتفِظَ بها، بل يتقاسم البُشرى السارة: أنا محبوب الله، أنا مدعو لأكون إبناَ له، وأنتَ، وأنتم أيضاً.
وختمَ العظة قائلا:
دُعيتم أحبتي لتنقلوا البُشرى السارة، وإعلانها يتطلّب عيشها أولاً. أنتم لستُم ناقلي معلوماتٍ، بل مُبشريِن بيسوع المسيح، بل أن تُعطوا ربّنا يسوع إلى تلامذتِكم. ليكن شعار سنة الرحمة، حيث يحمل الآبن الإنسان الضآل، مثلما حملَ الراعي الخروف الضال على كتفيه بفرحٍ، حافزاً لنا لنحمل تلامذتنا للمسيح. لتكن دروسنا مُعدة بمحبّةٍ، ومواظبتنا على الأنشطة والفعاليات التعليمية مُفرحة. لتكن هذه السنة سنة رحمةٍ من خلال الغفران التي نعيُشها بصدقٍ. والمُسالمَة التي نسعى ليها بشجاعةٍ. والفرح الذي سنزرعهُ في حياة كل مَن يضعهم الله تحت رعايتنا، فلا يُمكننا أن ننقل بُشرى يسوع المسيح من دون أن يراها تلامذتنا فينا. علينا أن نكون تعليماً حياً لهم.

















































































































































































































































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 نوفمبر 2015)

غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، يحي تذكار القديس مار كيوركيس، والاسبوع الاول من تقديس الكنيسة









تجمع أبناء كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني، بين ابناء رعية القديس مار كيوركيس الشهيد في المدينة، لإحياء تذكار القديس السنوي، والتي اقيمت يوم الاحد المصادف 1/11/2015، في الاسبوع الاول من تقديس الكنيسة، في قاعة مدرسة ماترفيل في مدينة سيدني.



واقام غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية لابرشيات استراليا ونيوزيلاند ولبنان، قداس هذه المناسبة، بحضور القس يونان داود، راعي الأبرشية، والاب يوسف جزراوي، إضافة الى رعيات كنيسة القديسة مريم العذراء ورعية القديس ربان هرمزد، ورعية مار بطرس وبولس، لغرب سيدني.

في عظة القداس، تحدث غبطته عن بدء اسبوع تقديس الكنيسة بالاعتماد على قراءتين، الاولى من العهد القديم، والثانية من العهد الجديد من قراءة الرسالة الاولى لمار بولس الرسول  لاهل كورنثوس، والانجيلي متى.



وبين غبطته خلال العظة على أهمية تقديس العلاقة بين المؤمن في الكنيسة، وبين من أسسها، يسوع المسيح، الحجر الزاوية الذي كما هو اساس لكل البنايات، هكذا الاعتراف به مخلصاً، يعتبر اساساً وحجر زاوية للايمان المسيحي.

ومن خلال قراءة رسالة بولس الاولى لاهل كورنثوس، أوضح غبطته سبب اختيار آباء الكنيسة لهذين الاصحاحين، الثاني عشر والثالث عشر، كتسبحة محبة لمدخل لاسبوع تقديس الكنيسة، وكيف ان المحبة تهيئ فينا القداسة من خلال تقبل الروح القدس.

ومن انجيل متى، أوضح غبطته كيف ان يسوع المسيح يقوم بتوجيه تلاميذه نحو الحقيقة الروحية التي جاء من أجلها، عندما سألهم " من أنا بنظر الناس" وكيف تعددت الاجابات عن معرفته والطريقة التي شهد بها بطرس الرسول، من ان المسيح هو أبن الله الحي، والذي وضعه يسوع المسيح كحجر زاوية كأساس لكنيسته، لابعاد أي شك عن رسالته الخلاصية التي جاء من أجلها.

وبين غبطته ان هذا الاعتراف، الذي أثنى عليه يسوع المسيح، والذي لم يكشف لبطرس من خلال اللحم والدم بل بقوة الروح القدس، كان ينطق به الرسول بلسان اخوته التلاميذ وكل من يؤمن به من بعده، من ضمن العائلة المسيحية التي هي الكنيسة، حتى للذين يأتون من بعده ولم يرونه، وان اعمال الفضيلة الخالية من هذه الشهادة، تعتبر باطلة.

وعن اعتراف بطرس بلاهوت المسيح وبيان تطويبه من مخلصنا، أكد غبطته ان مقاليد الملكوت التي اعطيت لبطرس الرسول، وللرسل من بعده، من حل وربط، تمارس كسلطان تأديب كنسي للذين يعيشون في الطاعة للكنيسة من عدمها.



وخلص غبطته للقول، ان اسبوع تقديس الكنيسة هي مناسبة عظيمة للمؤمنين لبناء علاقة محبة متينة مع من أسس الكنيسة لان هذا الايمان مبني على الصخر، "وعلى هذا الصخر أبني كنيستي"، هو بناء لا يتزعزع.



وعن تذكار القديس مار كيوركيس الشهيد بين غبطته كيف ان محبة هذا القديس ليسوع المسيح قد أهلته الى هذا التسامي في الكنيسة من خلال صموده وثباته الى لحظة استشهاده، داعياً المؤمنين الى طلب شفاعته لدى يسوع المسيح لكي ينعموا بها من الله في حياتهم.


والرب يبارك الجميع
مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية – سيدني







































































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 نوفمبر 2015)

خالد البير مدير عام اوقاف المسيحيين في حكومة الاقليم يستقبل المطران مار طيمثاوس موسى الشماني








استقبل السيد خالد جمال البير مدير عام اوقاف المسيحيين في حكومة اقليم كوردستان يوم الاثنين 9/11/2015 صاحب النيافة مار طيمثاوس موسى الشماني مطران ابرشية دير مار متى برفقة كهنة الابرشية وخلال هذه الزيارة قدم نيافته كل الشكر والامتنان الى السيد خالد جمال للخدمة التي يقوم بها اتجاه المسيحيين في الاقليم كما قدم هدية بسيطة تقديراً لجهوده ِ المبذولة ، ومن جانبه شكر ألاستاذ خالد المطران مار طيماثاوس وأكد له ببذل جهود اكثر لخدمة أبناء شعبنا في كوردستان . 



 














​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 نوفمبر 2015)

قداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني يستقبل سيادة المطران مار رمزي كرمو








بطريركية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة/ مكتب الإعلام

استقبل قداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني رئيس الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في العراق والعالم في مقره البطريركي ببغداد سيادة المطران مار رمزي كرمو رئيس أساقفة طهران للكنيسة الكلدانية.. خلال زيارته الأخيرة للعراق.

وجرى خلال اللقاء تبادل الحديث ووجهات النظر حول أوضاع شعبنا في بلدان المنطقة في ظل الظروف الحالية والمرحلة الصعبة التي تمر بها، ودور الكنيسة ومؤسساتها في تقديم الدعم والإسناد لهم.

ورافق سيادة المطران مار رمزي كرمو في الزيارة.. الأب سكفان متي، وحضر اللقاء الأب الخوري إيزريا وردا بنيامين راعي كاتدرائية مريم العذراء ببغداد.


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 نوفمبر 2015)

البطريرك ساكو يدعو لوقفة احتجاجية في بغداد ضد قانون البطاقة الموحدة









دعا بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم مار لويس رفائيل الأول ساكو، اليوم الثلاثاء، الشخصيات المسلمة ومنظمات المجتمع المدني ومفوضية حقوق الإنسان في العراق، إلى المشاركة في وقفة احتجاجية ضد قانون البطاقة الوطني الموحدة، منتصف الاسبوع المقبل، وفيما طالب رئيس الجمهورية بإعادته إلى البرلمان لتعديله، هدد مرة أخرى بإمكانية اللجوء إلى المحكمة الدولية لإقامة دعوى قضائية ضد مجلس النواب إذا لم يعدل القانون.

وقال البطريرك ساكو في بيان تسلمت (المدى برس)، نسخة منه، إن "المسيحيين سينظمون وقفة احتجاجية، الثلاثاء المقبل، الموافق (الـ17 من تشرين الثاني 2015 الحالي)، في كنيسة مار كوركيس الكلدانية بالعاصمة بغداد، ضد قانون البطاقة الوطنية واجحافه بحق المكونات الدينية غير المسلمة"، داعياً "الشخصيات المسلمة ومنظمات المجتمع المدني ومفوضية حقوق الإنسان في العراق إلى المشاركة في الوقفة".

وجدد البطريرك ساكو، "رفض المكون المسيحي لقانون البطاقة الوطنية لاسيما في مادته 26 ثانياً"، مطالباً بضرورة "ترك الحرية للأولاد القاصرين في اختيار الدين الذي يرونه مناسباً لقناعاتهم عند بلوغهم السن القانونية".

وناشد بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم، رئيس الجمهورية، فؤاد معصوم، مرة أخرى، على "إعادة قانون البطاقة الموحدة إلى مجلس النواب لتعديله"، حاثاً أعضاء مجلس النواب على "تحمل مسؤوليتهم في تحقيق العدالة والمواطنة المتساوية للعراقيين جميعاً".

وحذر ساكو مجدداً، من إمكانية "لجوء المسيحيين إلى تقديم دعوى ضد مجلس النواب العراقي لدى المحكمة الدولية إذا لم يتم تعديل القانون".

يذكر أن بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم، مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو، عد أمس الاثنين،(التاسع من تشرين الثاني 2015 الحالي)، أن قانون البطاقة الوطنية يشكل إجراءً "عنصريّاً بامتياز" كما أنه "يتناقض" مع الدستور العراقي ومبادئ الإسلام وحقوق الإنسان والمواثيق الدولية، مناشداً رئيس الجمهورية إعادته للبرلمان لإعادة صياغته، وإلا اضطرت البطريركية الى مقاضاة البرلمان لدى المحكمة الدولية في حال تطبيقه، في حين "استنكرت" بعثة الأمم المتحدة في العراق، المادة 26 من ذلك القانون كونها تشكل "تجاوزاً واضحاً" على حقوق المسيحيين وباقي الأقليات، داعية لإعادة صياغتها بنحو "يتناغم" مع تلك المكونات.

وكان مجلس النواب، أقر في (الـ27 من تشرين الأول 2015)، مشروع قانون البطاقة الوطنية الموحدة، في حين علق نواب الأقليات في (الـ31 من الشهر المنصرم)، حضورهم جلسات البرلمان احتجاجا على تشريع القانون، خاصة ما يتعلق بتسجيل الولد القاصر بديانة الوالدين، عادين أن ذلك يشكل "تمييزا وإجباراً على العقيدة".

وكان رئيس مجلس النواب، سليم الجبوري، أكد أمس الاثنين أيضاً، على ضرورة ضمان حقوق الأقليات الدينية في البلاد بقانون البطاقة الموحدة.

وكانت منظمة ايزيدية اتهمت، في (الـ29 من تشرين الأول 2015) ، كتلاً برلمانية بـ"الإصرار" على إقرار قانون البطاقة الموحدة برغم "مساوئه" والاحتجاجات عليه، وفي حين دعت لإعادة النظر بالفقرات المتعلقة باعتناق الأطفال القاصرين الدين الإسلامي، ناشدت رئيس الجمهورية، فؤاد معصوم، عدم تمرير القانون بشكله الحالي استناداً لما جاء بالقرآن الكريم من أنه "لا إكراه في الدين".

وكان رئيس كتلة الرافدين المسيحية، يونادم كنا، أكد خلال مؤتمر صحافي عقده بمبنى البرلمان في،(الـ27 من تشرين الأول 2015)، على وجود مادة في قانون البطاقة الموحدة "تكره" القاصرين على إتباع ديانة المسلم من الأبوين، وعد أن ذلك يشكل مخالفة للدستور لتقاطعه مع أربع من مواده، مهدداً بأنه سيلجأ إلى المحكمة الاتحادية لتعديل تلك المادة أو إلغائها.

يذكر أن لجنة الأوقاف والشؤون الدينية النيابية، قررت أمس الاثنين، الاجتماع مع ممثلي الأقليات ورجال الدين، غداً الأربعاء، لبحث قانون البطاقة الوطنية الموحدة، والخروج بصيغة مرضية بشأن المادة 26 منه، الخاصة بديانة الأقليات.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 نوفمبر 2015)

لجنة الـ (CESCR) في الأمم المتحدة توصي بوضع حد لمصادرة أراضي الكلدوآشوريين السريان في إقليم كوردستان- العراق









صدرت عن لجنة الحقوق الاقتصادية، الاجتماعية والثقافية  ((CESCR التابعة للمجلس الاقتصادي والاجتماعي في الأمم المتحدة بتاريخ 27 تشرين الأول 2015، الملاحظات الختامية على التقرير الدوري الرابع الخاص بالعراق، والتي تبنتها اللجنة المذكورة في جلستها (65) المنعقدة للفترة من (21 أيلول ولغاية 9 تشرين الأول 2015) ، وقد تضمنت الملاحظات (63) فقرة، بينها جملة توصيات دعت فيها اللجنة المعنية، الدولة الطرف (العراق) للاهتمام بها ومعالجتها.

ومن بين الكثير من التوصيات المهمة المتعلقة بتداعيات الأوضاع الصعبة التي يعيشها المواطن العراقي وتأثيرها على الكثير من حقوقه الاقتصادية والاجتماعية الأساسية كالسكن والصحة والتعليم والخدمات والأمن، وخصوصا ما يتعلق بأوضاع المهجرين داخليا والتمييز ضد الأقليات وغيرها.

 فإن التقرير قد تضمن فقرة خاصة (الفقرة 13) عن "النزاعات على الأراضي في إقليم كوردستان"، وأبدت اللجنة "قلقها من استمرار هذه النزاعات بين الآشوريين وحكومة إقليم كوردستان" التي قالت بأن أراضيهم قد تم مصادرتها في الكثير من الأحيان بحجة الاستثمار، وأضافت إن العديد من القرارات القضائية الصادرة والداعية لإعادة هذه الأراضي لأصحابها لم يتم تنفيذها نظاميا ومنهجيا.

وألحقت اللجنة المعنية ملاحظتها بتوصية واضحة (الفقرة 14) داعية الطرف المعني "إقليم كوردستان" اتخاذ التدابير اللازمة لمعالجة الخلافات بين حكومة الإقليم والكلدان السريان الآشوريين، ووضع حد للمصادرة غير المشروعة لأراضيهم، ومن دون التعويض وتوفير البديل، كما ودعت لضمان تنفيذ القرارات الصادرة عن المحاكم والقاضية بإعادة الأراضي لأصحابها، ملفتة انتباه الدولة الطرف الى تعليقها العام رقم 7 لسنة 1997 والخاص "بحالات الإخلاء بالإكراه".

كما وتضمنت ملاحظات اللجنة قلقها تجاه الجهود المبذولة من الدولة في مواجهة العقبات الخطيرة التي تواجه المهجرين داخليا، والجهود المحدودة المبذولة لتسهيل عودتهم الآمنة والطوعية الى اماكن سكنهم الاصلية، بالإضافة الى القلق من استمرار التمييز ضد الاقليات وفشل الدولة في سن القانون الخاص بتنفيذ المادة (125) من الدستور العراقي والتوصية للإسراع بتشريعه وتشريع القوانين المتعلقة بحماية حقوق الأقليات الإثنية والدينية.

إننا في كيان أبناء النهرين، إذ نثمن جهود الفعاليات والمنظمات المهتمة العاملة بين أبناء شعبنا وغيرها وجهود الشخصيات التي عملت وتعمل بجد لإيصال هذه المطالب والملفات الى المحافل الوطنية والدولية معا لإيجاد حل لهذه القضايا المهمة، فإننا ندعو الجهات المعنية والمختصة في الحكومة المركزية وإقليم كوردستان – العراق للنظر بجدية في هذه التوصيات واتخاذ ما يلزم لمعالجتها، وخصوصا فيما يتعلق بالتغيير الديموغرافي الحاصل في أراضي شعبنا في جميع مناطقه التاريخية وتشريع القوانين التي تضمن الحقوق السياسية والادارية والتعليمية والثقافية التي ينص عليها الدستور، والقوانين الخاصة بحظر التمييز وتطبيق غيرها مما يضمن لشعبنا حقوقه الاساسية باعتباره من الشعوب الأصلية وحقوق كل الأقليات ويمنحهم الشعور والثقة باعتبارهم مواطنين من الدرجة الاولى.

وفي ذات الوقت فإننا في الكيان سنسعى لمواصلة الجهود في ذات المنحى وأن نستمر في طرح هذه الملفات وعدم السكوت عن تقديمها للمحافل الوطنية والدولية المهتمة لحين يتم معالجتها بالطرق المنهجية والمناسبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 نوفمبر 2015)

البطريرك ساكو: الاستشهاد هو موهبة الكنيسة في العراق









قال البطريرك لويس ساكو، بطريرك بابل للكلدان، إن "الاستشهاد هو موهبة الكنيسة في العراق"، وكجماعة قليلة العدد فإن "عيش المبادئ المسيحية والشهادة لها بأمانة والصمود أمام التحديات التي تواجهنا من كل صوب، يتطلب منا تضحيات جمة قد تقود الى الاستشهاد كما فعل شهداؤنا الأوائل والحاليون".

وقال البطريرك ساكو في رسالته الراعوية بمناسبة يوبيل سنة الرحمة: إن "اللاهوت المشرقي يستند إلى النعمة، وهي أعظم من الخطيئة. أليست المسيحية بشرى نعمة وبركة؟ أما الألم والصليب والمعاناة فهي نتيجة الأمانة للمسيح. والإنجيل مليء بكلمات الحُبّ، والرحمة، والمغفرة، والفرح، والإعجاب"، لافتاً إلى أن "الرحمة كالحبّ لا تعرف حدوداً. والحب لا يخطئ أبداً. والله المحبة والرحمة يحنّ علينا وينحني ويمشي معنا".

وأكد أن "الرحمة تتطلب التزاماً مستمراً ونمواً وارتقاءً في حياة تلميذ المسيح الذي يجد فيها قوةً وتعزيةً"، مشيراً إلى أن "رسالة الكنيسة تكمن في احتضان المجروحين الخطأة من أولادها على مثال الله الأب، وتعزيتهم وتشجيعهم دون ملل، وعدم تركهم وحدهم يسقطون أو إرسالهم إلى جهنم"، فهي "أم ومعلمة كما أرادها يسوع، وبقدر ما تكون أمّا تكون معلمةً. الرحمة تربي وتبني ولا تفسد".

وتابع البطريرك الكلداني "لا نريد ترك بيوتنا وبلداتنا وبلدنا وإفراغه من الوجود المسيحي التاريخـي"، وذلك لأن العراق "هويّتنا، ودعوتنا فيه أن نشهد لفرح الإنجيل مهما كلفنا الأمر. هذه رسالتنا، وطابعها الزاميّ ومطلق. وفي الظروف الصعبة التي يمرّ بها بلدنا والمنطقة، علينا أن ننتبه أكثر إلى أخوتنا المتألمين والمهجّرين والمهاجرين، والفقير واليتيم والأرملة، وأن نلتزمهم، ونقف بقوة إلى جانبهم ومرافقتهم ومساعدتهم بكلّ ما عندنا من طاقة ومال، وملء قلوبهم بعلامات الأمل والرجاء".

وختم البطريرك ساكو بالإشارة إلى أن افتتاح الباب المقدس لكاتدرائية أم الأحزان في بغداد سيكون مساء السبت 19/12/2015، حيث سيقام فيها قداس نهاية كلّ شهر مع اعترافات. أما الكنائس الأربع فهي كنيسة مار يوسف، كنيسة الانتقال، كنيسة الصعود، ومار كوركيس.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 نوفمبر 2015)

منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان تثمن الخطوة الإجرائية في إيقاف العمل ببيع عقارات المسيحيين العراقيين من خلال الوكالات




 



حصلت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان على نسخة من الكتاب الرسمي الموقع من معاون مدير التسجيل العقاري العام للشؤون القانونية السيد حسين جليل جاسم والموجه الى دوائر التسجيل العقاري كافة/هيئات التدقيق اللامركزية والذي يمنع العمل بالوكالات في بيع أملاك المسيحيين و محاسبة المخالف مع بيان الرأي حول التجاوزات التي تم رصدها بهذا الصدد والكتاب صدر بتاريخ 11/10/2015 يشار الى أن منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان رفعت مذكره في نيسان 2014 الى مجلس قضاء الأعلى أشارت فيها الى حصول عمليات استحواذ و سيطرة على دور وعقارات عائده لمواطنين عراقيين مسيحيين والتصرف بها خلافا للقانون وبدون أي وجه حق.

أن منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان إذ تثمن هذه الخطوة الإجرائية القانونية، تناشد مجلس القضاء الأعلى الإسراع في تفعيل المذكرة التي رفعتها الى مقامه الموقر.

 نص كتاب المديرية العامة للتسجيل العقاري:-

نرفق طيا كتاب وزارة العدل /مكتب الوزير

المرقم س/2405 في 21/9/2015، و مرفقه كتاب الأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء/دائرة شؤون المواطنين والعلاقات العامة المرقم ش م/6/ش/1/42/2622. في16/9/2015، والذي نسب بموجبة السيد وزير العدل ( بإيقاف العمل بالوكالات في بيع أملاك المسيحيين و محاسبة المخالف مع بيان الرأي حول التجاوزات التي تم رصدها بهذا الصدد) وإعلامنا لاتخاذ اللازم بموجبه.



حسين جليل جاسم

م/ مدير عام التسجيل العقاري للشؤون القانونية


----------



## paul iraqe (21 نوفمبر 2015)

المرصد الآشوري : تنظيم داعش الإرهابي يقصف بلدة تلسقف المسيحية في شمال العراق







علم مراقبو المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان في شمال العراق بقيام تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية الارهابي داعش بإطلاق تسعة صواريخ على بلدة تلسقف الكلدوآشورية في شمال العراق، حيث طال القصف عدد من الاماكن في البلدة منها مقرّ حزب بيث نهرين الديمقراطي، دون وقوع إصابات بشرية، وذلك منتصف اليوم الجمعة المصادف في 20 تشرين الثاني / نوفمبر 2015.

هذا وكانت بلدة تللسقف قد حررت بعد عشرة ايام من احتلالها من قبل تنظيم داعش أوائل آب/ اغسطس 2014، الا انها بقيت خالية من سكانها باستثناء المجموعات المدافعة عن البلدة،  كونها اصبحت على خط التماس بين قوات البشمركة الكردية وبعض المليشيات الآشورية في تصديهم لعناصر التنظيم الارهابي الذي يبعد عن البلدة ما يقارب 3 كليومتر.



20 تشرين الثاني / نوفمبر


----------



## paul iraqe (21 نوفمبر 2015)

معصوم: العلاقات مع الفاتيكان محل اهتمام العراق والمسيحيون مهمون في البلد









اكد رئيس الجمهورية فؤاد معصوم، الخميس، ان العلاقات مع الفاتيكان محل اهتمام العراق، فيما اعتبر ان وجود المكون المسيحي في البلاد امر مهم.

وقال معصوم في بيان على هامش تسلمه اوراق اعتماد السفير البابوي الجديد لدى العراق البيرتو اورتيغا مارتين، واطلعت عليه، السومرية نيوز، إن "تدعيم العلاقات مع الفاتيكان محل اهتمام العراق"، مؤكدا على "اهمية وجود المسيحيين في البلاد ودورهم الايجابي في بناء العراق والحفاظ على تنوعه الديني والمذهبي".

وثمن معصوم "مواقف قداسة البابا الداعمة للعراقيين في حربهم ضد تنظيم داعش الارهابي الذي لا يفرق في جرائمه بين المسلم والمسيحي".

من جانبه، اكد السفير البابوي ان "الفاتيكان يتابع باهتمام اوضاع العراق وترسيخ السلام والتآخي بين مكوناته، ناقلا تقدير قداسة البابا للجهود التي يبذلها الرئيس معصوم من اجل الخير للعراق وتعميق الوحدة والوئام بين اطيافه كافة وبضمنها المسيحيون الذين قدموا تضحيات عظيمة لهذا البلد".

وكان رئيس الجمهورية فؤاد معصوم دعا، في وقت سابق، خلال استقباله وزير الفاتيكان، رئيس مجمع الكنائس الشرقية الكاردينال ليوناردو ساندري، إلى عودة المدارس المسيحية كافة بما فيها تلك المخصصة لتدريس العلوم الدينية لممارسة نشاطاتها المعتادة، فيما أكد أن العراق يحرص أشد الحرص على ممارسة المسيحيين العراقيين لشعائرهم بحرية تامة.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 نوفمبر 2015)

مجلس محافظة نينوى يؤكد سعيه لفتح مكتب لإصدار الجنسية العراقية في اربيل











عقد مجلس محافظة نينوى – مكتب اربيل اجتماعاً موسعاً مع السادة مدير وضباط جنسية وأحوال مدنية نينوى حيث دار النقاش حول ما يعانيه المواطنين النازحين من نينوى إلى اربيل أثر فقدانهم المستمسكات الرسمية ( الجنسية العراقية وهوية الأحوال المدنية ) أثناء نزوحهم القسري من مناطقهم بعد سيطرة تنظيم داعش الإرهابي عليها .

وبعد نقاشات مستفيضة تم الاتفاق على فتح مكتب في اربيل لإصدار الجنسية العراقية وهوية الأحوال المدنية في اربيل بعد استحصال الموافقات الرسمية من الجهات الأمنية والإدارية علما إن المكتب سيقدم خدماته للمواطنين بشكل يومي لحين استكمال عملية الحصول على المستمسكات كاملة.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 نوفمبر 2015)

نتاج جديد للاب ازاد صبري بعنوان "سير الاباء الكلدان"









صدر مؤخرا للأب ازاد صبري الطبعة الثانية لكتابه المعنون: "سير الاباء الكلدان الذين رسموا كهنة للفترة 1900-2015" والذي يعدا مصدرا مهما عن الكهنة الكلدان على مدى اكثر من قرن. والطبعة الجديدة، مزيدة ومنقّحة وأنيقة في 200 صفحة، واضيفت سير الكهنة الجدد  حتى عام 2015. صمم الكتاب وأخرجه فنيا، فان كاكا. 
وطبع الكتاب على نفقة الكاتب في ، حدياب للطباعة/ اربيل 2015. وقد اختار الكاتب اسلوبا مختلفا هذه المرة في ترتيب الأسماء معتمدا على الأحرف الأبجدية عِوَض التقسيم حسب الأبرشيات في الطبعة الاول، بغية تسهيل امر البحث عن الاسم او الشخص المطلوب. هذا وكانت الطبعة الاولى قد صدرت عام 2006 في اربيل.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 ديسمبر 2015)

البطريرك ساكو: العام 2015 هو الأسوأ للمسيحيين في العراق









اعتبر بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم لويس روفائيل الاول ساكو، اليوم الجمعة، العام 2015 الذي شارف على النهاية بأنه "الأسوأ"، عازيا السبب الى الفكر المتشدد الممنهج ضد المسيحيين، والإكراه في قانون البطاقة الوطنية، فضلا عن محاولات فرض الحجاب على المسيحيات.

وقال ساكو في بيان، اطلعت عليه شبكة رووداو الاعلامية، "ادعوكم لنصلي اليوم من اجل الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى وكل مدن العراق لكي تتحرر ويعود أهلها الى بيوتهم، ونحن على قناعة تامة من أن تحرير هذه المدن آت، ونحن عائدون وفيها ندفن معاناتنا ومخاوفنا وسينتهي التكفيريون والمتشددون والإرهابيون لا محالة، لأنه لا مستقبل لهم".

وأضاف ساكو، أن"العام 2015 هو الأسوأ بالنسبة للمسيحيين، إذ عانوا من الفكر المتشدد الممنهج ضدهم، خاصة الإكراه في قانون البطاقة الوطنية الموحدة، ومحاولات فرض الحجاب على المسيحيات، واستيلاء بعض الميليشيات على دور المسيحيين، وقيام مجهولين بانتهاك مقابر مسيحية في كركوك".

وتابع ساكو، "اليوم نعيش في العراق والمنطقة، ظروفا صعبة حيث ترتفع وتيرة العنف والنزاعات، وتتفاقم مأساة الفقر والظلم والتهجير، ويتصاعد عدد القتلى والجرحى والمهجرين والمهاجرين"، موضحا أن "الصلاة والعيد يدفعنا الى جعل آلامنا المشتركة قوة دافعة للتغيير، ويجعلنا نتشبث بالحياة وبأرضنا وبالبقاء فيها نحن منها، وينعش رغبتنا في العمل والتعاون مع إخوتنا المواطنين الآخرين الطيبين".

يذكر أن البطريرك ساكو أعلن في 18 كانون الأول 2015، عن اقتصار العيد على الصلاة والصمت والدموع ورفض استقبال مهنئين بالعيد، مبينا ان مسيحيي العراق قرروا هذا العام عدم الاحتفال بالعيد بسبب استمرار أزمة النازحين وعدم تحرير مناطقهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2015)

زيارة نيجيرفان بارزاني الى رؤساء الكنائس في اقليم كوردستان







قام رئيس حكومة اقليم كوردستان  نيجيرفان البارزاني الجمعة الموافق 25 / 12 / 2015  بالمشاركة في مراسيم ذكرى مولد السيد المسيح في كنيسة مار يوخنا  في عينكاوا
وقال رئيس الوزراء في اقليم كوردستان خلال كلمة القاها في هذه المراسيم لقد فرحت كثيرا وانا ادخل الى الكنيسة فقد شاهدت لوحة جميلة تعكس الحالة في اقليم كوردستان حيث رأيت علماء الدين الاسلامي وهم متواجدون لتهنئة اخوانهم المسيحيين بمناسبة مولد السيد المسيح  فأنا فرح جدا بهذه اللوحة ولا استطيع ان اعبر عن سعادتي بمشاهدتها

وأضاف نيجيرفان البارزاني ان هذه اللوحة وهذا التعايش في اقليم كوردستان ولد لدينا دافعا لكي نضع يدا بيد للاستمرار بالمحافظة على التعايش السلمي الديني والقومي في كوردستان وان نعتبر هذا الوطن وطننا جميعا فنحن نعيش في اقليم كوردستان بكل تآخ ووئام، وعندما تعرضت كوردستان الى المآسي والخراب، لم يقل احد إن هذه قرية او هذا الدار او الممتلكات هي لمسلم او لمسيحي بل تعرضت قرى المسيحيين الى الخراب والدمار شأنها شأن قرى المسلمين ناهيك عن كنائس المسيحيين وجوامع المسلمين

  وأكد رئيس حكومة الإقليم الى اننا "لا ننظر الى المسيحيين على انهم أقلية، بل نؤكد بأن لهم جذور عميقة في هذا الوطن". وأوضح،" لقد تعرض المسيحيون العام الماضي وخصوصا عند قدوم داعش الى مآس كبيرة، وللأسف بسبب الأزمة المالية التي يمر بها الإقليم، لم نتمكن في حكومة كوردستان من تقديم المساعدة اللازمة لهم كما يجب، لكننا نتمنى ان يتم التخلص من داعش في اسرع وقت، لكي يعود اخواننا المسيحيون الى بيوتهم وآراضيهم .









































​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2016)

سعادة السفير البابوي لدى العراق والاردن يزور عددا من المؤسسات الكنسية ومجمعات المهجرين في أربيل - عنكاوا



















في اليوم الثاني من زيارة سعادة السفير البابوي لدى العراق والاردن سيادة المطران ألبيرتو أورتيغا مارتن الى اقليم كوردستان قادما من بغداد قام سعادته بزيارة طلاب التعليم المسيحي لابرشية أربيل الكلدانية في مدرسة مريمانة الكائنة بجانب مدرسة مار قرداخ في عنكاوا.


وفي بداية اللقاء صلى الطلبة والحاضرون الصلاة الربية وصلاة السلام الملائكي. ورحبت الراهبة المشرفة بسعادة السفير البابوي المطران ألبيرتو أورتيغا مارتن وسيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي وسيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة ثم قدم الطلبة عددا من الفعاليات وفي ختام الزيارة بارك سعادة السفير البابوي الطلبة مثنيا على جهود الراهبة والمعلمين الذين يقومون بتدريس هؤلاء الطلبة دروس التعليم المسيحي.

ثم زار سعادة السفير البابوي المطران ألبيرتو أورتيغا مارتن برفقة سيادتي المطرانين مار يوحنا بطرس موشي ومار بشار متي وردة الجامعة الكاثوليكية في أربيل- عنكاوا والتقى سعادة السفير البابوي بطلاب الدورة اللاهوتية المقامة في الجامعة وفي بداية اللقاء القى سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة كلمة قال فيها

ان الحياة لم تتوقف مع محاولة الآخرين ايقافها وأضاف أنا الاحظ أنه هناك مواظبة ومتابعة لهذه الد ورة اللاهوتية فباسمي وباسم سيدنا مار يوحنا بطرس موشي وباسم جميعنا نشكر سعادة السفير البابوي على هذه الزيارة.

ثم القى سعادة السفير البابوي كلمة قال فيها أنا سعيد جدا بهذا اللقاء بكم فأنتم تأتون كل اسبوع وتبحثون عن الحقيقة وانتم تحاولون معرفة أكثر ما هو المهم والاهم في حياتنا وأضاف بما انكم من المهجرين فاحب أن اقول لكم شكرا لكم لأنكن تعطون شهادة للحياة .. فبين ليلة وضحاها تركتم كل شيء وخسرتم كل شيء لكن بقيتم محافظين على الايمان فهذه الشهادة هي غنى لكم وللكنيسة، وأشار سعادة السفير البابوي في كلمته الى انه في مثل هذه الظروف يوجد من يصلي من اجلكم فبالتأكيد الرب هو معكم كما أود أن اقول لكم هناك الكثير في الكنيسة معكم وويحبونكم وخلال أحاديثنا الشخصية مع قداسة البابا وخاصة بعد تعييني كسفير قداسته يقدر الوجود المسيحي في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.

وفي ختام الزيارة قال سعادة السفير البابوي لطلاب الدورة اللاهوتية إنكم الآن تشكلون الجماعة وهذه الجماعة هي كنز للكنيسة لأن الكنيسة هي حياة المسيح فأنا اشجعكم أن تكملوا هذا الطريق برفقة يسوع المسيح. بعد ذلك تجول سعادة السفير البابوي في أقسام وأروقة الجامعة والتقى سعادته بعدد من الاساتذة المتواجدين في الجامعة.

كما زار سعادة السفير البابوي المطران ألبيرتو أورتيغا مارتن وحدة مارت شموني الطبية الخيرية لاغاثة النازحين التابعة لأبرشية الموصل للسريان الكاثوليك والتقى سعادته العاملين في الوحدة الطبية واستمع الى ما يقدمونه من خدمات طبية وعلاجية للمرضى من المهجرين حيث كان الاب بهنام بينوكا يترجم حديث السفير البابوي لدى وصوله الى بناية الوحدة الطبية.

وزار سعادة السفير البابوي برفقة سيادتي المطرانين مار يوحنا بطرس موشي ومار بشار متي وردة مدرسة البشارة الابتدائية الاهلية المختلطة للطلبة النازحين في عنكاوا وفي البداية اصطف الطلبة في باحة المدرسة للقاء سعادة السفير البابوي وقدموا عددا من الفعاليات الدينية والاجتماعية والقى سعادته كلمة قال فيها انا سعيد بلقائي بكم مع وجود سيدنا مار بطرس موشي وسيدنا مار بشار متي وردة والاخوات الراهبات فنحن سنعطيكم رسالة جميلة وهي أن تحضروا انفسكم وتتعلمون تعاليم المسيح له المجد لأن المسيح هو كنز لنا جميعا وأضاف سعادته ان التناول يوحدنا مع يسوع ويوحدنا ايضا مع بعضنا البعض لأن يسوع حاضر بيننا. وأثنى سعادته على الفعاليات التي قدمها الطلبة قائلا لهم ان سيدنا البابا يحبكم كثيرا.

وواصل سعادة السفير البابوي زياراته فقام سعادته بزيارة عيادة مار يوسف الخيرية التابعة لأبرشية أربيل الكلدانية والتقى بالعاملين في العيادة وتحدث مع الاطباء والممرضات والممرضين المتواجدين في العيادة واستمع الى ملاحظاتهم وعملهم فيها.

ثم انتقل سعادة السفير البابوي المطران ألبيرتو أورتيغا مارتن برفقة سيادة المطرانين بطرس موشي وبشار متي وردة الى مجمع أوزال ستي الخاص بالنازحين في مدينة أربيل وكان باستقبال سعادته ابناء شعبنا الساكنين في بيوت هذا المجمع حيث استقبلوه بالصلوات والادعية. ثم بدأ سيادة المطران بطرس موشي بتقديم شرح واف عن العوائل المهجرة الساكنة في هذا المجمع كما القى الاب بهنام جبو المشرف على المجمع كلمة رحب خلالها بسعادة السفير البابوي وبالسادة المطارنة على هذه الزيارة موضحا أن في هذا المجمع توجد 890 عائلة تقريبا موزعة على البيوت السكنية في المجمع ثم استمع سعادة السفير البابوي الى الادعية والصلوات التي قدمها الشمامسة والساكنون في المجمع .

وزار سعادة السفير البابوي مجمع آشتي 1 للنازحين في بلدة عنكاوا وكان في استقباله الاب جلال ياكو المشرف على المجمع ورئيس هيأة شؤون المسيحيين في اقليم كوردستان خالد ألبير والتقى سعادته بالعوائل الساكنة في هذا المجمع في الوقت الذي القى سعادته كلمة قال فيها انكم فقدتم كل شيء في النزوح وكان هذا جزءا من ايمانكم بالصليب فلنكمل مسيرة الصليب ونشكر الرب، واضاف سعادته ان مسيرة الصليب التي نؤمن بها تقودنا نحو الحياة الجديدة لأن محبة المسيح هي اقوى من الآلام. وبعد ذلك شارك سعادة السفير البابوي مع ابناء شعبنا في هذا المجمع رتبة درب الصليب في طقوس خاصة بذلك.

وزار سعادة السفير البابوي المطران البيرتو اورتيغا مارتن برفقة السادة المطارنة والسيد خالد البير مجمع آشتي2 للنازحين في عنكاوا والتقى بالعوائل المهجرة قسرا حيث كان الأب مجيد عطالله قد قدم شرحا وافيا عن هذا المجمع في الوقت الذي قدم جوق كنيسة البشارة تراتيل دينية بالمناسبة.

واختتم سعادة السفير البابوي زياراته لليوم الثاني بزيارة كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت في عنكاوا وكان باستقبال سعادته عميد الكلية الأب الدكتورسامر صوريشو الذي قدم شرحا وافيا عن طبيعة واهداف كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت. والتقى سعادته بطلبة الكلية والقى كلمة قال فيها انني سعيد جدا بلقائي بكم اليوم وأنا افتخر بهذا الصرح الديني والثقافي والاجتماعي الكبير الذي يتخرج منه عدد كبير من الطلبة وفي اختصاصات عدة وهم يؤدون واجباتهم بنجاح تفخر به الكلية. ثم تجول سعادة السفير البابوي برفقة السادة المطارنة وعميد الكلية في أقسام الكلية


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مارس 2016)

كنائس ابرشية دير مار متى تقيم احتفالية كبرى بمناسبة عيد الام


برعاية نيافة المطران موسى الشماني راعي ابرشية دير مار متى اقامت كنائس الابرشية احتفالية كبرى بمناسبة عيد الام . وحضر الاحتفالية التي اقيمت مساء الجمعة 18 آذار 2016 في قاعة أور في جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في عنكاوا نيافة المطران صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي لكنيسة السريان الارثوذكس والاباء الكهنة الافاضل رعاة كنائس الابرشية والنائب رائد اسحق متي عضو مجلس النواب العراقي وجمهور كبير من ابناء الابرشية غصت بهم قاعة الاحتفال .

بدأت الاحتفالية بالصلاة الربية ثم القى المطران موسى الشماني كلمة بالمناسبة تكلم فيها عن الامومة وحنان الام . ثم توالت فقرات الاحتفالية بمقاطع شعرية بالسريانية والعربية للشاعر أمير بولص حملت عنوان ( نصوص مفتوحة لأمي ) ، والشاعر ناجي عكولة بمقطعين بالسريانية حمل الاول عنوان ( ترتيلة الى امنا مريم العذراء ) والثاني ( الى امي في شيخوختها ) .

ثم ألقت الست خالدة شابا مديرة اعدادية العذراء للنازحين كلمة تحدثت فيها عن الام المهجرة والضغوطات الكبيرة التي تواجهها بسبب التشرد وهجرة الابناء .

وكان لأطفال روضة مار متى لكنيسة برطلة ، واطفال روضة مار كوركيس لكنيسة بعشيقة مشاركة بفعاليات ولوحات تغنت بالام .

كما وتضمنت الاحتفالية مشاهد مسرحية الاول لفرقة شلومو السريانية للثقافة والفنون بعنوان ( الام ) والثاني لفرقة مسرح كنيسة بعشيقة بعنوان ( بالكيل الذي تكيلون يكال لكم ) .

وتخللت الاحتفالية ايضا ترانيم لجوقة كنيسة برطلة منها ترنيمة من تأليف الشاعر امير بولص بعنوان ( اسم أمي ايقونتي ) والحان الشماس متي مجيد ، وترنيمة انفرادية للمرنمة جوليانا صباح من تأليف الشاعر ناجي عكولة بعنوان ( الى امنا مريم العذراء ) .

بينما كانت كلمة الختام للاب بولس كاهن كنيسة بعشيقة شكر فيها المشاركين في ادارة وتنظيم الاحتفالية والمشاركين في فقراتها ، كما قدم شكره الخاص الى  ادارة جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية بتقديمهم قاعة الجمعية مجانا ، وقدم شكره ايضا الى القنوات الفضائية المشاركة في تغطية فقرات الاحتفالية قناة عشتار وقناة سوريويو سات . ومسك الختام كان بتكريم المشاركين في اداء فعالياتها بهدايا رمزية . كما قُدمت هدايا لجميع النسوة الحاضرات في الاحتفالية .


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مارس 2016)

البطريرك ساكو يحذر المسيحيين في ختام الصوم الاربعيني من "استغلال" دول لمعاناتهم





 
 

عشتار تيفي كوم - السومرية نيوز/

حذر بطريرك الكلدان في العالم المسيحيين لويس روفائيل ساكو، الأحد، المسيحيين من "استغلال" بعض الدول والجمعيات لمعاناتهم لتحقيق مصالحها، داعيا الى ضرورة القيام بخطوات عملية للخروج من "الوضع القاسي" الذي تعيشه البلاد.

وقال ساكو في رسالة وجهها الى المسيحيين في ختام الصوم الاربعيني وبدء الاسبوع المقدس للاحتفال بعيد الفصح القيامة وتلقت السومرية نيوز، إن "الاجواء مشحونة، وبلدنا مُجزأ، وبعضُه لايزال داعش يحتله، والمؤسف ايضًا ان كل تحالف منقسم على نفسه بسبب صراع المصالح وطموح الزعامة، فغاب الوطن فوق الجميع وكرامة الانسان في المقدمة".

وأكد ساكو الحاجة الى "خطوات عملية للخروج من هذا الوضع القاسي ومنع من ان تؤدي هذه الصراعات الى مزيد من الفرقة والاقتتال والموت والتهجير والخراب والضغوطات النفسية والقلق والخوف"، داعيا جميع المكونات الى "الاستفادة من المأساة الحالية في جعلها فرصة خصبة وقوة دافعة لاستعادة الثقة والتسامح والتلاقي عبر الحوار الجاد والمصارحة من اجل تحقيق المصالحة الوطنيّة والوحدة والشراكة والسلام، وتفويتِ الفرصةِ أمام من يَسعون لاستثمار مشاكلنا لمصالحه".

وحذر ساكو المسيحيين من "التخبط وفسح المجال امام أشخاص وجمعيات ودول ليستغلوا معاناتنا لمصالحهم ويشتتوننا في اقطار المعمورة"، حاثا اياهم على ضرورة أن يكونوا "قامة إنسانية ومسيحية ووطنية كما يريد المسيح، ونموذجاً معتدلاً ومحباً، حاضراً وفاعلاً".

وكان رئيس الجمهورية فؤاد معصوم أكد في (2 اذار 2016) حاجة العراقيين للوحدة والمصالحة المجتمعية، وفيما اعتبر المسيحيين مكوناً اصيلاً، دعا الى تلبية مطالبهم المشروعة.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2016)

*اربعة مسيحيين ضمن قائمة مرشحي لجنة الصدر للحقائب الوزارية*
















​ 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - القانون برس/


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2016)

في احتفال بعيد الام الرابطة السريانية: نحن مع كل نازح وكل فقير انها قضيتنا







 عشتار تيفي كوم/

أقامت لجنة المرأة في الرابطة السريانية حفل غداء بمناسبة عيد الام في مطعم لوريس في الجميزة حضره نيافة المطران ميخائيل شمعون ممثلا بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس افرام كريم، مطران جبل لبنان وطرابلس جورج صليبا، وحشد من ممثلي المؤسسات والجمعيات.

وألقت رئيسة اللجنة السيدة سهام الزوقي كلمة أكدت فيها أن المسيحية بجوهرها هي عطاء وبذل الذات ومساعدة الفقراء والأيتام والنازحين وهذا بالتمام عقيدة عملنا في مؤسسة وهبت نفسها لشعبها ولمسيحيي الشرق. وبشّرت بأن مستوصف مار افرام سينتقل الى مركز أكبر الشهر المقبل ما سيمكنه من مساعدة عدد أكبر من الناس وأن أكثر من 30 ألف شخص قد استفادوا من خدماته في غضون سنتين.  

وختمت الزوقي رغم الآلام والمصاعب والتهجير، ولأننا أم، ولأن الكنيسة أم، ولأن الرابطة أم، سنبقى معاً في خندق الناس، وسيستمر حضورنا رغم فقدان الأمل عند كثيرين.

وكرّمت اللجنة الدكتورة نور سلمان على عطاءاتها من أجل الطفولة في لبنان وأهدتها درعاً تكريمية قدمها لها المطران شمعون.

وألقت سلمان كلمة أشادت فيها بالشعب السرياني وتاريخه وأمجاده.

ثم كُرمت السيّدة فيمي حمامجي لاهتمامها الخاص بدار العجزة في العطشانة وبوصفها أما مثالية ربت 5 بنات تخرجن كلهن بماجستيرات من الجامعة اليسوعية وقدم لها المطران صليبا درع الرابطة.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مارس 2016)

*معصوم يهنئ المسيحيين بعيد القيامة ويأمل عودة من هُجّر ونزح وتشرد

*


 
*

هنّأ رئيس الجمهورية فؤاد معصوم يوم الجمعة أبناء الديانة المسيحية بمناسبة حلول عيد القيامة.

وذكر معصوم في بيان رئاسة انه "مع احتفال المسيحيين في العراق والعالم بعيد القيامة نتقدم بأحر التهاني إلى المحتفلين بالعيد حيثما كانوا، متمنياً للجميع عيداً مجيداً وأياماً ملؤها الخير والمحبة والسلام".

واعرب عن "الثقة الأكيدة بحتمية دحر الإرهابيين الذين عاثوا فساداً وخراباً، وبانتصار إرادة الشعب الحر في بناء دولته الديمقراطية الحرة الاتحادية، دولة جميع العراقيين المتآخين بتنوع أديانهم وقومياتهم وطوائفهم".

وعبّر معصوم عن أمله أن "تكون أيام العيد أياماً لتمتين عرى المحبة والوئام بين جميع العراقيين ومناسبةً لتجديد العزم على تهيئة الظروف المناسبة لعودة من اضطرتهم الظروف إلى الهجرة والنزوح والتشرد من قراهم ومدنهم وبلد آبائهم وأجدادهم تحت تهديد عصابات الارهاب والعنف وجرائمها المخزية".

*


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مارس 2016)

*"المسيح سلامنا".. رسالة البطريرك اغناطيوس الثالث يونان لعيد القيامة


*


 
*

عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/

1ـ مقدّمة: القيامة تزرع السلام

يطيب لنا في بداية رسالتنا هذه بمناسبة عيد قيامة الرب يسوع من بين الأموات، أن نقدّم أخلص التهاني لكم جميعاً أيّها الإخوة والأبناء الأعزّاء في لبنان وفي بلدان الشرق الأوسط وعالم الإنتشار، بهذا العيد المجيد، عيد انتصار الخير على الشر، والنور على الظلمة، والموت على الحياة. لقد ارتضى الرب يسوع الموت على الصليب تكفيراً عن خطايانا وخطايا البشر، وقام من بين الأموات ليهبَنا الحياة الجديدة ويقدّسَنا. وبهذين الحدثَين زرع السلام في القلوب، وانتزعَ منها الخوف، وافتتح على الأرض زمناً جديداً مرضيّاً لله، هو زمنُ المحبّة والأخوّة والمصالحة والسلام. "فالمسيح سلامنا" (أف 2: 14)، وقد حيّا تلاميذه تكراراً بعد قيامته بتحية السلام "السلام لكم" (يو 20: 19).

2ـ الصليب درب القيامة والسلام

في العهد القديم كان الله "يبارك شعبه بالسلام" (مز 29: 11)، ويوصي المؤمن أن "يطلب السلام ويسعى وراءه" (مز 34: 14). أمّا في العهد الجديد، فقد هدم الرب يسوع جدار العداوة بين الناس بصليبه، وصالحهم مع الله، وجعل من الجميع جسداً واحداً في شخصه (أف 2: 13 ـ 16). فسلامه يزرع الفرح في القلوب (راجع يو 16: 21 ـ 22)، ويعطي الشجاعة والثقة به في مواجهة صعوبات الحياة ومضايقها (يو 16: 33). هذا السلام هو الروح القدس الذي يهبنا إيّاه المسيح الفادي ليحقّق فينا ثمار الفداء. في الواقع، في ظهوره الأوّل بعد قيامته، "نفخ يسوع في تلاميذه وقال لهم: خذوا الروح القدس" (يو 20: 22)، روح القيامة من خطاياكم ومن قديم حياتكم ومسلككم.

في يوم الجمعة، تمّم يسوع ابن الله فداء الجنس البشري غاسلاً خطايا البشر بدمه المراق على الصليب، فكان يومُ التحوّل الأكبر في تاريخ الكون والإنسان. وفي يوم الأحد، حقَّق المسيح تقديس جميع الناس، وجمعهم إلى واحد، القريبين والبعيدين، ونقض كلَّ جدران الإنقسامات بين الناس، وزرع الطمأنينة والسلام في النفوس والقلوب. إنّه السلام الفصحي، السلام الذي يَعبُر بالإنسان والمجتمعات من حالة اضطرابٍ واهتزازٍ ونزاعٍ وفاقةٍ وحربٍ، إلى حالة طمأنينةٍ واستقرارٍ ومصالحةٍ واكتفاءٍ وأمان.

المصلوب يوم الجمعة هو القائم فجر الأحد. الجسد الذي صُلب هو إيّاه قام ممجَّداً. مات يسوع التاريخي على الصليب، وقام حقّاً من القبر، ليقوم يسوع السرّي، أي الكنيسة. وقد سبق وشبّه هذا السرّ "بحبّة الحنطة" التي، إذا ماتت في الأرض، أعطت ثمراً كثيراً (راجع يو 12: 24).

3ـ القيامة توطّد السلام

بقيامته، زرع يسوع المخلّص السلام والرجاء في القلوب، ونشره في العالم بواسطة الكنيسة وكلّ ذوي الإرادات الصالحة. وسلَّمنا إيّاه عطيةً من السماء لكي نوطّده في الأرض وبين الشعوب.

إنّنا نلتمس لنا ولكم جميعاً سلام المسيح، لكي يكون أوّلاً سلاماً مع الله بالعودة إليه وإلى كلامه المحيي ونعمته الشافية، سلاماً مع ذواتنا وفي داخلنا، سلاماً منسجماً مع هويّتنا ومتجاوباً مع رسالتنا، لكي نستطيع أن نصنعه في عائلتنا ومجتمعنا وكنيستنا ووطننا. وعلينا أن نتذكّر دائماً أنّه لا وجود للسلام حيث تُنكَر الحقيقة وتُنتهَك العدالة وتنتفي المحبّة، وحيث تُقيَّد الحرّية لدى الأفراد والمجتمعات.

بعد أن كنّا قد امتنعنا عن تبادل السلام في احتفالاتنا الكنسية طوال أسبوع الآلام، تدعونا ليتورجيتنا السريانية لنعود فنتبادل السلام النابع من المسيح القائم من الموت، في رتبةٍ احتفاليةٍ، يوم أحد القيامة، فيها نرفع الصليب من القبر، حيث دُفن يوم الجمعة العظيمة في رتبة السجدة للصليب. نحمله وعليه شارةٌ بيضاء، علامةً للنصر على الألم والخطيئة والموت. ونطوف به وسط الجماعة ليكرّمه المؤمنون والمؤمنات، ويتبرّكوا به. ونختم الزيّاح بالبركة بالصليب نحو الجهات الأربع، معلنين سلام المسيح في أربع جهات الأرض، فيسوع الفادي هو ينبوع الأمان ومَعين السلام. وننشد: "السلام العظيم والنصر المُبين، وُهِب اليوم بالقيامة المجيدة".

4ـ السلام والرحمة ثمار القيامة

إنّ النسوة اللواتي قبلْنَ بشرى القيامة، لشدّة الإنذهال من الحدث وصدمة الصلب وعدم الفهم، "خرجْنَ من القبر ولم يقلْنَ لأحدٍ شيئاً" (مر 16: 8). لقد وقف كثيرٌ من الناس منذهلين، عبر الأجيال، أمام حدث موت الربّ وقيامته. فما استطاعوا تقبُّل فكرة صلب المسيح وموته، ولا استطاعوا إدراك سرّ قيامته، فحرموا نفوسهم من ثمار هذا السرّ الخلاصي. وربّما نحن مثلهم، فإن تَقَبَّلْنا الحدثَين، من باب الإيمان، ربّما لا نتقبّلُ الإلتزام بمقتضياتهما، فلا نسعى إلى نيل ثمار موت المسيح وقيامته الخلاصية.

لكي يكون الإيمان حقيقياً وكاملاً، لا يكفي أن يكون معرفةً على مستوى العقل، بل ينبغي أن يظهر في الأفعال على مستوى الإرادة، وأن يكتمل في القلب حُبّاً للمسيح وسعياً إلى لقاءٍ شخصي وجداني معه. هذا اللقاء يغيّر الإنسانَ ويبدّله ويقدّسه. المؤمنون الحقيقيون قادرون أن يبنوا مستقبلاً أفضل يتوق إليه الجميع، وأن يتكلّموا لغةً جديدةً تجمع وتُطَمْئِن، هي لغة المحبّة والسلام، وأن يجدوا الحلول العادلة للأزمات.

في الرسالة بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للسلام لهذا العام 2016، بعنوان: "إنتصِر على اللامبالاة واكسب السلام"، دعا قداسة البابا فرنسيس إلى "تعزيز ثقافة التضامن والرحمة من أجل الإنتصار على اللامبالاة واكتساب السلام. وهذا من واجب العائلات بحكم رسالتها كمكانٍ أوّل لنقل الإيمان وقيم المحبّة والأخوّة والإعتناء بالآخر، ومن واجب المربّين والمنشّئين في المراكز المعنيّة بتربية الأولاد والشبّان، والعاملين في وسائل الإتصال الإجتماعي والتقنيات الحديثة المدعوّة لتخدم الحقيقة وتكوّن الرأي العام السليم (الفقرة 6). ويخلص قداسته إلى القول: "إنّ السلام هو ثمرة ثقافة التضامن والرحمة والشفقة" (الفقرة 7).

هلمّوا نسعى جاهدين إلى إحلال السلام وعيشه وتفعيله، سيّما في هذه السنة المباركة المكرَّسة سنةً يوبيليةً للرحمة الإلهية، مستفيدين من النعم والبركات التي يغدقها علينا الرب، فيملك سلام الرب وأمانه العالم كلّه. ولنهتف مع مار شمعون الفخّاري في أحد ابتهالات عيد القيامة: "ألا فليملك أمانك في المسكونة يا ابن الله، وليفِض سلامك في كنيستك يا مخلّص العالم".  

5ـ القيامة رجاء السلام للشرق والعالم

في عيد قيامة المسيح المخلّص، عيد عبوره بالبشرية إلى حياةٍ جديدةٍ، نعيش هذه السنة، في بلدان الشرق الأوسط، سيّما في لبنان وسوريا والعراق، أزمنةً قاتمةً من العنف والحروب والإرهاب، وما ينتج عنها من جوعٍ وخوفٍ وتهجيرٍ وقلقٍ على المصير. لكنّ نور المحبّة والسلام المشعّ من قبر المسيح الفارغ، وقد دُحرِج عنه الحجرُ الكبير، والإيمان الوطيد بقيامة الفادي، إنّما يدفع بنا جميعاً إلى صخرة الرجاء بيسوع المسيح الذي أصبح سيّد العالم بموته وقيامته، وبه نُوطّد حضورنا ورسالتنا. بالرغم من إغراء المال وبطش السلاح وجبروت التسلّط، تبقى للمسيح الرب الكلمةُ الأخيرة، كلمة الحقيقة بوجه الكذب والتضليل، وكلمة المحبّة بوجه البغض والقتل، وكلمة السلام بوجه العنف والحرب.

مِن المسيح الذي "هو سلامنا" (أف 2: 14)، وقد حطّم جدران الإنقسامات والتفرقة، وحقّق الأخوّة بين الناس، جاعلاً من الجميع أبناءً وبناتٍ لله ببنوّته الأزلية، نلتمس السلام للعالم ولأوطاننا، وبخاصّةٍ لبلداننا في الشرق الأوسط، من أجل العيش بكرامةٍ وبروح المواطنة الحقيقية، والتمتُّع بالحرّيات الإنسانية والدينية، في أنظمةٍ ديمقراطيةٍ تحترم كرامة كلّ إنسانٍ وكلّ مجموعةٍ بشريةٍ قيل عنها إنّها أكثرية أو أقلّية. سلامنا أن يُعزَّز التنوّع في الوحدة، ويشارك الجميع في مسؤولية الحياة العامّة، وتنتفي الأحادية والفئوية وفرض الإرادة والتحكّم بمصير المواطنين، ويتمكّن كلّ مواطنٍ، من أيّ دينٍ أو ثقافةٍ أو عرقٍ أو انتماءٍ كان، وكلّ مجموعةٍ، مهما كان نوعها، من العيش بالكرامة والمساواة مع الآخرين.

في لبنان الحبيب، حيث نحن السريان مكوِّنٌ صغيرٌ نسبياً، ولكنّنا جزءٌ لا يتجزّأ من المجتمع، ولنا رجالاتٌ كبارُ ساهموا في تحقيق الإستقلال. نقولها بأسىً إنّنا لا نزال نُعتبَر مجرّد أقلّياتٍ علينا أن نكتفي بالفُتات كما يقال.

من هنا جاءت مطالبتنا مع قداسة أخينا مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني بطريرك الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية الشقيقة، لتعديل قانون الإنتخابات النيابية وزيادة مقعدين نيابيين، أحدهما للسريان الكاثوليك والآخر للسريان الأرثوذكس، دون أن نتطاول على حقوق المكوّنات الأخرى. وكلّنا ثقةٌ بحكمة القيّمين على الوطن والمسؤولين فيه لتحقيق هذا المطلب المحقّ في هذه اللحظة التاريخية المفصلية، ضمانةً لبقاء المسيحيين في الشرق.

ومع جميع الرعاة الروحيين، نصلّي من أجل انتخاب رئيسٍ للجمهورية اللبنانية، فيكتمل جسد الدولة برأسها المسيحي الوحيد في العالم العربي، لِما لهذا الإنتخاب من أثرٍ إيجابي في تثبيت الإستقرار السياسي والأمني ودعم الإقتصاد، وتفعيل المؤسّسات الدستورية والسياسية، وعلى رأسها رئاسة الجمهورية.

وفي السياق عينه، نصلّي من أجل استتباب الأمن والإستقرار، فتجري الإنتخابات البلدية والإختيارية في مواعيدها، لِما لهذا الإستحقاق من مؤشّراتٍ على رقيّ الشعب اللبناني، ودلالاتٍ على قرار أبنائه التمسّك بقيم الديمقراطية والحرّية والعدالة التي نشأ لبنان عليها منارةً للعالم العربي. كما نتمنّى أن تستمرّ مسيرة حلّ أزمة النفايات، فتصل إلى خواتيمها السعيدة رحمةً بالبلاد والعباد.

أمّا في سوريا الغالية، وقد عدنا للتوّ من زيارةٍ تفقّديةٍ لأبنائنا وبناتنا في أبرشية حمص وحماة والنبك وفي محافظة طرطوس، حيث لمسنا إيماناً حيّاً وتعلّقاً بهويّتنا المسيحية والوطنية، بالرغم من العاصفة الهمجية التي حلّت بوطنهم الغالي طوال سنواتٍ خمس. ومع تلك الرعايا العزيزة، ناشدنا الجميع أن يبقوا متجذّرين في أرض سوريا الطيّبة، وتضرّعنا إليه تعالى كي تتكلّل بالنجاح المساعي التي تبذلها الدول الصديقة والمجتمع الدولي لإنهاء الإقتتال، وإرساء قواعد السلام والأمان، والكفّ عن هذا التدمير الممنهَج للأرض والمؤسّسات. إنّنا نبتهل إلى ربّ السلام كي تتوقّف آلة الحرب، وتبدأ عمليات البناء للحجر والرجوع للبشر. عندئذٍ يعود الشعب الذي اضطُرَّ إلى النزوح والهجرة، فيساهم في إعادة إعمار سوريا، وتوطيد أواصر التواصل بين مكوّنات الشعب السوري الطيّب الذي حاولت يد الإجرام تفتيته وتقسيمه.  

أمّا العراق العزيز، والذي ننوي زيارته في الشهر المقبل لتفقُّد أبنائنا وبناتنا النازحين، فإنّ قلبنا يتألّم لما حلّ بشعبنا السرياني بشكلٍ خاص، وقد قاربت نكبة اقتلاعه من أرضه في مدينة الموصل وقرى وبلدات سهل نينوى واحتلالها من الإرهابيين التكفيريين عامَها الثاني، فيما أبناؤنا وبناتنا نازحون ومهجَّرون داخل العراق وخارجه. فمن غير المقبول أن يستمرّ المجتمع الدولي على صمته وتخاذله، مطلقاً فقط حتّى الآن الشعارات والتمنّيات في تحرير الموصل وسهل نينوى. إنّ هذا التقاعس يشكّل تواطؤاً مع الإرهابيين الذين لم يكتفوا بطرد الشعب الساكن هناك، بل دمّروا الكنائس والأديرة والمعالم الدينية والآثار الحضارية التي تشهد على عمق تجذُّر شعبنا في أرض العراق وتاريخه منذ آلاف السنين.

في خضمّ هذا كلّه، تقف الكنيسة مع شعبها، لا تتركه ولا تتنازل عن حقوقه. إنّنا نسأل الرب يسوع، القائم منتصراً على الموت، أن يعزّز إيمان المسؤولين في شرقنا بأرضهم وأوطانهم، وينير طريقهم ليكونوا قدوةً لهذا الشعب، بالأمانة للتراث التاريخي والحضاري الذي تمثّله أرضنا وتاريخها في لبنان وسوريا والعراق.

وإن ننسَ لا ننسى المخطوفين من رجال دينٍ وعلمانيين، ونذكر خاصةً مطراني حلب مار غريغوريوس يوحنّا ابراهيم، وبولس اليازجي، والكهنة باولو داللوليو، واسحق محفوض، وميشال كيّال، مطالبين بعودتهم إلى الحرية في أسرع وقت. كما نضرع إلى الرب يسوع، القيامة والحياة، أن يتغمّد جميع الشهداء برحمته الواسعة، ويمنّ على الجرحى بالشفاء العاجل، ويعزّي كلّ مفجوعٍ بفقد عزيز.

في هذا العيد، نتوجّه بالقلب والصلاة إلى أبنائنا الذين يكابدون آلام النزوح والهجرة والإقتلاع، من العراق وسوريا، إلى لبنان والأردن وتركيا، وإلى ما وراء البحار والمحيطات، مؤكّدين لهم تضامننا الأبوي واستعدادنا الدائم لتأمين حاجاتهم ومساعدتهم بكلّ الإمكانات المتاحة.

كما نتوجّه بشكلٍ خاص إلى العائلات التي تعاني الحزن لفقدان أحد أفرادها، وجميع الذين لا يستطيعون أن يعيشوا فرح العيد، من فقراء ومعوَزين ومهمَّشين ومستضعَفين، سائلين لهم فيض النعم والبركات والتعزيات السماوية.

ويطيب لنا أن نتقدّم بالتهاني الأبوية بمناسبة عيد قيامة الرب يسوع من بين الأموات إلى جميع إخوتنا وأبنائنا وبناتنا السريان في لبنان وسوريا والعراق والأراضي المقدّسة والأردن ومصر وتركيا وأوروبا وأميركا وأستراليا. ونحثّهم جميعاً على التمسّك بالإيمان بالرب يسوع، والتعلّق بكنيستهم وأوطانهم والإخلاص لها، فيحيوا على الدوام شهوداً ليسوع "حتى أقاصي المسكونة" (رو 10: 18).

6ـ خاتمة: القيامة: "ثقوا، إنّي قد غلبتُ العالم" (يو 16: 33)

أيّها الربّ يسوع، بموتك وقيامتك أعطيتَ الحياة الجديدة للإنسان والعالم، وولدتَ البشرية الجديدة المتمثّلة بالكنيسة، مانحاً الجميع السلام والأمان. اجعلنا أن نبدأ، بنعمتك وبهدي إلهامات روحك القدّوس، حياةً جديدةً في أعمالها ورؤيتها. أعطنا أن نستنير دائماً بكلام إنجيلك وتعليم كنيستك، فنصبح شهوداً لك في عائلاتنا ومجتمعاتنا، في مؤسّساتنا وأوطاننا، ناشرين أمنك وسلامك أينما دعوتَنا.

وفي الختام، نمنحكم أيّها الإخوة والأبناء والبنات الروحيون الأعزّاء، بركتنا الرسولية عربون محبّتنا الأبوية. ولتشملكم جميعاً نعمة الثالوث الأقدس وبركته: الآب والإبن والروح القدس، الإله الواحد، آمين.

كلّ عام وأنتم بألف خير.

المسيح قام من بين الأموات... حقّاً قام

*


----------



## paul iraqe (31 مارس 2016)

*قداس للبطريرك ساكو والكاردينال كريستوف بالقيامة المجيدة


ترأس غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم والكاردينال كريستوف شونبورن رئيس اساقفة فيينا قداسا في كنيسة ام المعونة الدائمة في عنكاوا بمناسبة القيامة المجيدة قيامة السيد المسيح له المجد وعاونهما خلال القداس سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة رئيس اساقفة ابرشية اربيل الكلدانية وحضره السادة المطارنة والاساقفة مار يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك ومار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف رئيس طائفة السريان الارثوذكس في الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان ومار يوسف توما رئيس اساقفة ابرشية كركوك والسليمانية للكلدان وعدد من الاباء الكهنة وجمع غفير من المؤمنين ، الجدير بالذكر ان الكاردينال كريستوف شونبورن كان قد وصل الى اربيل عنكاوا يوم الاثنين الموافق 28 اذار 2016 في زيارة تضامنية مع المسيحيين المهجرين الساكنين في اقليم كوردستان.

*


----------



## paul iraqe (31 مارس 2016)

*البطريرك ساكو والكردينال شونبورن يزوران مجمعات المهجرين في عينكاوا


*
*





عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/

قام صباح يوم الثلاثاء 29/3/2016 غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو والكردينال كريستوف شونبورن رئيس أساقفة فيينا – النمسا بزيارة مخيمات المهجرين من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى يرافقهما المطران يوحنا بطرس موشي والأب افرام كليانا ومدير ناحية عينكاوا جلال حبيب ومدير شؤون المسيحيين في وزارة اوقاف إقليم كوردستان السيد خالد البير.
 كانت الزيارة الأولى لمجمع "الامل" 160 عائلة من بينها 20 عائلة يزيدية من منطقة بعشيقة وبحزاني ويشرف على المجمع الاب نجيب الدومنيكي، ثم المجمع الرياضي حيث تعيش 218 عائلة في كرفانات يشرف عليه الاب بشار كذيا ومجمع اشتي2 حيث تقيم 1200 عائلة في كرفانات ويشرف عليه الاب عمانوئيل فتوحي ومجمع اشتي 1 حيث تسكن 260 عائلة في كرفانات يشرف عليه الاب جلال الروكاسيونيستي وأخيرا مجمع كرمليس حيث تقيم 138 عائلة في بيوت أجرتها لهم الكنيسة ويشرف عليه الاب ثابت بولس.. واثناء اللقاء شجعهم البطريرك والكردينال على الصمود والصبر والتمسك بالأمل وان شاء الله ستتحرر بلداتهم ويتمكنون من العودة اليها. انها فعلا مأساة بشرية. وفي المساء احتفل البطريرك والكردينال بالقداس في كنيسة ام المعونة الدائمة في عنكاوا.
*


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (31 مارس 2016)

نشكرك يا رب على حالنا و على الى احنا فيه--- و ربنا يقوى و يشدد و يصبر العائلات دى...


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2016)

حبو اعدائكم قال:


> نشكرك يا رب على حالنا و على الى احنا فيه--- و ربنا يقوى و يشدد و يصبر العائلات دى...




امين يا رب


وانا اشكركم اختي الفاضلة على مشاعركم النبيلة تجاه اهلكم المسيحيين في العراق

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم

تحياتي وتقديري لكم


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2016)

*بالصور... ابناء شعبنا يحيون ذكرى مار بينا قديشا في أرموطة/ كويسنجق*


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2016)

*مندداَ بقتل مسيحيي باكستان حبيب افرام: 
*

*كفى شرباً من دمائنا. أوقفوا هذا الجنون*







 




ندَد رئيس الرابطة السريانية حبيب افرام  باعتداء " طالبان" و"حركة جماعة الأحرار" على احتفال بعيد الفصح في منتزه  في لاهور باكستان أدى الى استشهاد 72 شخصاَ وجرح 300، وحمّل الدولة  الباكستانية كامل المسؤولية عن مصير شعبها وأبنائها ومليوني مسيحي يعيشون  فيها.
 وسأل افرام ألا يكفي هذا الذبح والقتل  والتفجير والالغاء والتهجير ضدّ المسيحيين، من قبل فكر أصولي حاقد جاهل  ارهابي يضرب أينما كان؟ ماذا ينتظر العالم العربي الاسلامي للتصدي المباشر  الحقيقي لهذا التشويه لصورة الانسان والاديان؟ من يوقف هذا الجنون؟ الى متى  التقاعس عن مواجهة الشياطين في عقول ما؟ والى متى سنبقى نحن ضحايا نعدّ  قتلانا وشهداءنا؟
 وأضاف افرام: حين يتوعد ناطق باسم هذه  الجماعة بشن هجمات مماثلة في المستقبل ضدّ المسيحيين فماذا يفعل هؤلاء؟  وكيف تحارب الدولة هذا الخطر؟ وهل يقبل العالم أن يصير العيش الواحد  مستحيلاً؟
 إن ما يجري هو جرائم ابادة متنقلة وتصفية عرقية كاملة.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أبريل 2016)

*في العراق، كيف أصبحت الأقليات تخاف المسلمين المتطرفين؟


*
*





عشتار تيفي كوم - ارفع صوتك/

بغداد - بقلم ملاك أحمد:

أصدر مكتب حقوق الإنسان التابع للأمم المتحدة في العام 2015 تقريراً ذكر فيه أن تنظيم داعش ارتكب انتهاكات جسيمة لحقوق الإنسان على أساس طائفي تمثلت بجرائم إبادة جماعية وانتهاكات شملت القتل والتعذيب والاغتصاب والعبودية الجنسية والإجبار على تغيير عقيدة أبناء عرقيات وديانات أخرى في العراق.

ممارسات رسخت مفهوم الإسلاموفوبيا

لكن استهداف أبناء الأقليات من المسيحيين والصابئة المندائيين والأيزيديين والكاكائيين وغيرهم في البلاد لم تكن بدايته عندما سيطر تنظيم داعش على المدن العراقية، فهو يعود لخمسينيات القرن الماضي. وقد اتسع حتى يومنا هذا ليشمل التهديد والخطف والقتل وتفجير أماكن عباداتهم وشعائرهم الدينية وحرقها.

يقول الدكتور كريم الخفاجي، وهو خبير في علم النفس الاجتماعي، في حديث لموقع (إرفع صوتك) “في جولة واحدة في أحياء متفرقة من العاصمة بغداد، سنشاهد كيف تم إغلاق الكثير من الأماكن المقدسة للأديان الأخرى، بحجج مختلفة، تارة في أنها ممتلكات عائدة للدولة وتارة لغرض ترميمها وتارة أخرى بسبب تهديد القائمين عليها من قبل جماعات متشددة”.

ويشير إلى أنّ “صمت الحكومة وعجزها عن وضع حد لتجاوزات جهات مجهولة باسم الدين الإسلامي والتي كان من بينها تدمير وحرق ما تبقى من معابد لليهود – الكنيس – وكذا الحال مع المكونات المسيحية والصابئة وغيرها، دفع هذه الجماعات بالتمادي أكثر في اعتداءاتها المتكررة عليهم”.

هذه الممارسات بنظر الخفاجي أدت إلى جعل تلك الأقليات الدينية أكثر انعزالاً ودفعتهم للهجرة الكبيرة من البلاد نحو الدول الأوروبية، كما ساهمت في ترسيخ مفهوم الإسلاموفوبيا عند الغرب بسبب القصص التي قد يتناولها المهاجرون واللاجئون من الأقليات.

الأحزاب الإسلامية المشاركة بالحكم

“لم يسبق للحكومة العراقية التي أعلنت منذ تشكيلها بعد العام 2003 أن وفرت للأقليات الحماية الكافية”، بحسب وليم وردا، وهو مدير علاقات منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان.

في حديث لموقع (إرفع صوتك)، يعطي وردا مثالاً على القرارات الحكومية والسياسات “العنصرية” التي تحاول فرض تغيير عقيدة الأديان الاخرى إلى الإسلامية. فضمن القوانين التي أثارت حفيظة الأقليات وجدلاً واسعاُ في العراق، المادة 26 من قانون البطاقة الوطنية الموحدة الذي أقره مجلس النواب العراقي أواخر تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2015. وتنصّ المادة على أنّه “يجوز لغير المسلم تبديل دينه وفقاً للقانون. ويتبع الأولاد القاصرون في الدين من اعتنق الدين الإسلامي من الأبوين”. وهذا ما اعتبر المعارضون للقانون أنّه يمسّ بحرية المعتقد.

كما لا يستبعد الناشط الحقوقي أنّ تكون للخلفيات السياسية دور رئيسي فيما يحدث  ويفسر ذلك بأنّ “الأحزاب الإسلامية المشاركة في الحكم هي السبب وراء تصعيد عمليات استهداف الأقليات الدينية الأخرى في البلاد”.

خشية من الإسلاميين

فيما مضى كانت الكنائس في بغداد تزدحم بزوارها من مختلف الديانات الأخرى غير المسيحية وخاصة من المسلمين، وها هي اليوم تتحول إلى أبنية فارغة لا يتواجد فيها غير القس وحارس الكنيسة اللذين باتا يرفضان استقبال غير المسيحيين خوفاً من التصفية البدنية، هذا ما يشير إليه عيسى سامان وهو رجل طاعن في السن ويعمل في إدارة احدى كنائس العاصمة بغداد.

ويضيف في حديث لموقع (إرفع صوتك) “الكثير من أبناء المكون المسيحي تعرضوا لهجمات مروعة منها التهديد بالقتل، الأمر الذي دفعهم للهجرة”.

“أدت الهجمات على الكنائس إلى مقتل المئات من المسيحيين، لذا صرنا نخشى زيارة أبناء الأديان الأخرى إلى ما تبقى من كنائسنا”.

قتل وسطو باسم الدين الإسلامي

ويروي وعد السيفي، وهو من الصابئة المندائيين ويعمل في صياغة الحلي والمجوهرات الذهبية، كيف تم إجبار أقرانه من أبناء طائفته على الفرار للنجاة بحياتهم، من خلال استهداف محلات صياغة الذهب التابعة لهم على أيدي إسلاميين متشددين.

يقول السيفي في حديث لموقع (إرفع صوتك) “البداية كانت بوضع منشورات في محلاتنا أو منازلنا تطالبنا بتغيير ديننا للإسلام أو القتل”.

ويضيف “إنّها جماعات مسلحة خارجة عن القانون تقوم بعمليات قتل وسطو وسرقة محلات الصياغة باسم الدين الإسلامي، لكنّها تخيفنا نعم وقد رسخت الخوف من الإسلام المتشدد”.

*


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أبريل 2016)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث يفتتح مكتبة في كنيسة مار يوخنا

*
*





عشتار تيفي كوم/

ببركة الرب افتتح قداسة ابينا البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العراق، افتتح مكتبة الكنيسة وذلك مساء الجمعة 1 نيسان 2016 والتي تأتي متزامنة مع بداية رأس السنة الاشورية 6766، وتم تسمية هذه المكتبة بإسم (قداسة مار كيوركيس الثالث).
وتتضمن هذه المكتبة مجموعة تزيد على الـ (1500) عنوان كتاب في مجالات مختلفة، وجاء افتتاحها بعد عمليات الترميم التي أقيمت عليها منذ تموز العام الماضي، الان العمل توقف بها بسبب انشغال الكنيسة بأعمال سينودس انتخاب البطريرك الجديد، حيث انتهى العمل بها واصبحت جاهزة للافتتاح. وتضمنت اعمال الصيانة ترميم الجدران والصبغ وتبديل الانارة اضافة الى صيانة المكتبات والاثاث الخاص بها علاوة على ذلك تم اضافة عناوين كتب جديدة كثيرة.
وبعد افتتاح المكتبة تجول قداسته بين اروقة المكتبة ليطلع على الكتب الموجودة فيها ورافقه الاب شموئيل راعي الكنيسة حيث كان يعلمه عن كيفية سير العمل مجيباً عن كل الاستفسارات التي طرحها قداسته وبعد توجه جميع الحضور الى قاعة الكنيسة حيث استقبله الشماس دومارا كانون بكلمة قيمة تحدث فيها عن دور الثقافة في تمييز كل حضارة عن اخرى من خلال ما تركته من ارث حضاري سواء كاثار او مكتبات وتعد مكتبة اشور بانيبال من الشواخص التي تبرهن عظمة شعبنا ومسيرته في رفد الحضارة الانسانية بكل ما يقود الى التطور.
وتلت بعدها كلمة الاب شموئيل رحب بها ايضا بقداسته متحدثا عن مسيرة العمل في المكتبة، وايضا قدم خلال كلمته الشكر والتقدير لكل من:
1 . اللجنة الادارية في الكنيسة لتشجيعها الدائم لكل الانشطة الثقافية والاجتماعية في الكنيسة
2 . الاب اسحق ادونيا لمساهمته مع الاب شموئيل في تصنيف الكتب.
3 . الاخوة الشمامسة مارتن نبيل ونينب رمزي والاخ يوخنا يوشيا في عملية متابعة تصفيف الكتب ووضع اللواصق الرقمية بالاضافة الى عمل ترتيبات اخرى للمكتبة.
4 . الاخ اشور جورج لاشرافه على عملية الصيانة والترميم.
وبعدها جاءت كلمة قداسة ابينا البطريرك ليمنح من خلالها بركته الابوية لكل الانشطة المميزة التي تقام في الكنيسة، متمنياً ان تكون هذه المكتبة منارا ثقافيا وكذلك وسيلة ليتقرب ابناء الرعية الى الكنيسة والى المطالعة. مشجعا لتقديم المزيد من العطاء لابناء الكنيسة بما يهدف لزرع بذرة الايمان والثقافة في قلوب الجميع.
هذا وقد غطت كل من قناة عشتار الفضائية واذاعة اشور هذا الحدث، لهم من الكنيسة كل الشكر والتقدير والى المزيد من العطاء في المجال الاعلامي خدمة لمسيرة شعبنا.

اعلام كنيسة مار يوخنا المعمدان في عينكاوة


*


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أبريل 2016)

*البابا فرنسيس يقدم مساعدات مادية للمسيحيين في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/


 قرر البابا فرنسيس إرسال أثواب ليتورجية  وتبرع من ماله الشخصي إلى المسيحيين المهجرين في أربيل، بواسطة أسقف مدينة  كابري الإيطالية المطران فرانشيسكو كافينا، الذي انضم إلى مشروع رحلة  المؤسسة الخيرية الكاثوليكية "عون الكنيسة المتألمة"، إلى أربيل، عاصمة  كوردستان العراق، من 1 إلى 4 نيسان الحالي.
 وقال البابا فرنسيس في الرسالة التي وجهها  إلى المطران كافينا، إن "الرحمة تدعونا إلى الإنحناء أمام هؤلاء الإخوة  لكي نجفف دموعهم، ونضمد جروحهم المعنوية والمادية، ونعزي قلوبهم المنكوبة،  وربما تلك التي فقدوها. وللقيام بذلك، فإن مؤسستكم لا يجب عليها أن تقدم  الصدقة المناسبة فقط، وذلك كون جميع المسيحيين، هم واحد في المسيح، بحكم  العمودية المشتركة بينهم".
 من جانبه أشار المطران كافينا إلى أنه  حالما سمع البابا عن زيارة الوفد أعرب عن رغبته "إرسال هدية للإخوة  بالإيمان في العراق"، تشمل أثواب ليتورجية وتبرع من ماله الشخصي تقدّم إلى  الكنيسة المحلية. يذكر أن مؤسسة "عون الكنيسة المتألمة" قدّمت منذ عام 2014  أكثر من 17.2 مليون دولار أمريكي لدعم اللاجئين المسيحين والمهجرين في  العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أبريل 2016)

*سانت إيجيديو تنظم أمسية صلاة على نية الشهداء المسيحيين الجدد*






​ 


 عشتارتيفي كوم- اذاعة الفاتيكان/

 تنظم جماعة سانت إيجيديو الكاثوليكية  أمسية صلاة في تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف من مساء اليوم الثلاثاء في  بازيليك القديسة مريم في حي تراستيفيريه بروما على نية الشهداء المسيحيين  الجدد الذين قدموا حياتهم من أجل الإنجيل خلال السنوات الماضية وفي أنحاء  العالم كافة. وأكدت الجماعة أن الصلاة ستكون مسكونية وسيترأس الاحتفال  الديني الكاردينال بنيامينو ستيلا رئيس مجمع الإكليروس.
 وقد أصبح هذا الاحتفال موعدا سنويا تنظمه  سانت إيجيديو خلال أسبوع الآلام لا تحيي من خلاله ذكرى الشهداء المسيحيين  وحسب بل أيضا العديد من المؤمنين المسيحيين المضطهدين حول العالم ومن  يتعرضون لشتى أنواع التمييز والمحرومين من حريتهم الدينية. وأوضحت الجماعة  في بيان أصدرته للمناسبة أنها تود أيضا أن تذكّر بكلمات البابا فرنسيس الذي  قال إن كنيسة القرن الحادي والعشرين هي كنيسة الشهداء! ويشير البيان إلى  أن هذا القول يصح بنوع خاص في بلدان يتعرض فيها المسيحيون للاضطهادات شأن  اليمن وباكستان ونيجيريا والشرق الأوسط ومناطق أخرى.
 وتذكّر سانت إيجيديو بأن المسيحيين  يُقتلون في تلك البلدان لمجرد ترددهم إلى الكنيسة كما تُحرق الكنائس  والمدارس المسيحية، لافتة إلى أن شهود الإيمان في القرن الحادي والعشرين هم  رجال ونساء يُظهرون لنا قوة مقاومة الشر وصولا إلى حد التضحية بالذات،  إنهم مسيحيون يكررون خبرة الرسل وبالتالي لا يسعنا السكوت إزاء ما يجري.  وتشير الجماعة الكاثوليكية إلى أنها تحيي ذكرى هؤلاء الأشخاص من خلال صلوات  مسكونية يشارك فيها ممثلون عن باقي الطوائف والحركات المسيحية.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2016)

*مجلس وزراء حكومة اقليم كوردستان يوافق على  تجديد تنسيب الموظفين المسيحيين على ملاك وزارات و مؤسسات الإقليم من  ١/١/٢٠١٦ ولغاية  ٣١/١٢/٢٠١٦*


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2016)

*ألقمة الروحية في بكركي تشبّه ما يجري اليوم بالإبادة على غرار ما حصل منذ مئة عام في الأمبراطورية العثمانية*




 


 اجتمع في بكركي، وبدعوة من البطريرك  الماروني الكاردينال مار بشارة بطرس الراعي، بطاركة الكنائس الشرقية:  كاثوليكوس الأرمن لبيت كيليكيا ارام الأول، بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق  للسريان الارثوذكس مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني، بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق  والاسكندرية واورشليم للروم الملكيين الكاثولي غريغوريوس الثالث لحامك،  بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكي مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان،  كاثوليكوس كيليكيا للأرمن الكاثوليك مار غريغوار بطرس العشرين غبرويان،  السفير البابوي المطران Gabriele Caccia، رئيس المجمع الأعلى للطائفة  الإنجيلية في لبنان وسوريا القس سليم صهيوني، المطارنة: رئيس الطائفة  الكلدانية في لبنان ميشال قصارجي، النائب الرسولي للاتين بولس دحدح،  الارشمندريت رويس الاورشليمي ممثلا الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية والخورسقف  يترون كوليانا ممثلا الكنيسة الاشورية، وقد اعتذر عن الحضور لأسباب قاهرة  بطريرك انطاكيا وسائر المشرق للروم الأرثوذكس يوحنا العاشر اليازجي.
 واستهل الراعي القمة بكلمة ترحيبية اعتبر  فيها ان “مجتمعنا يقضي علينا اللقاء لان شعبنا يتطلع وينتظر من الكنيسة  كلمة وفاء، فالاستحقاقات والتحديات تزيد على مستوى المنطقة، والحروب لا  تلاقي طريقها الى الحل، والشعب يهاجر خصوصا المسيحيون والشرق يفرغ من  حضورهم، وعلى المستوى اللبناني ازمة الفراغ الرئاسي، وهذا ما يقتضي منا ان  نقول كلمتنا للكنيسة، ويقتضي منا كراعاة للكنيسة ان نلتقي معا ونفكر معا  ليس فقط لخدمة كنائسنا انما لخدمة شعوب المنطقة. نحن نصر على ان نواصل  العيش معا، مع اخواننا المسلمين والمسيحيين، فبيننا ثقافة، ثقافة الاعتدال،  ومن يقومون بالحروب لا نعرف من اين اتوا وكل هذه المواضيع سنطرحها”.
 وختم: “اشكركم جميعا على حضوركم لانكم اعطيتم عيد البشارة رونقا، ونأمل ان يكون عيدا لقيامة شعبنا”.
 وبعدما تباحث المجتمعون بشؤون كنسية ووطنية، أصدروا البيان الاتي:
  1 – يعبر الآباء عن فرحهم في هذا اليوم  بالاحتفال بالعيد الوطني عيد بشارة العذراء مريم، العيد الوطني الذي يجمع  المسيحيين والمسلمين، ويعلنون تمسكهم بالقيم الدينية الروحية والأخلاقية،  التي تدعو الى محبة الله وقبول الآخر في الإنسانية دون تمييز، وبتعزيز  الوحدة الوطنية بالمواطنة الحقة، إذ من دونهما لا يمكن مواجهة المعضلات  التي يعاني منها لبنان.
 2 -يؤكد المجتمعون على ضرورة إعطاء أولوية قصوى  لانتخاب رئيس جديد للجمهورية، بموجب الدستور، بعد شغور هذا المنصب منذ  اثنين وعشرين شهرا، وما نتج عنه من تبعات خطيرة على كل مؤسسات الدولة  اللبنانية، وعلى أمنها بالذات.
 3 – يناشد الآباء المسؤولين في لبنان  إيلاء سلامة البيئة، بكل مكوناتها،أهمية كبرى، إذ يشكل إهمالها خطرا داهما  على صحة جميع المواطنين.
 4. يطالب المجتمعون جميع المعنيين بالشأن  العام أن يعملوا بجد ونزاهة على مجابهة الأزمة الاقتصادية والاجتماعية  المتفاقمة، والتي تطول بسلبياتها معظم المواطنين، ولا سيما الشباب منهم  الذين لا يجدون سبيلا الى العيش الكريم سوى الهجرة. كما يصرون على ضرورة  تحقيق الشراكة الحقيقية في إدارة شؤون الدولة والتي توحي بالاطمئنان لجميع  المواطنين.
 5- يذكر المجتمعون بضرورة العمل على الخروج من الإرباك  الحاصل، على مستوى علاقات لبنان بعدد من الدول العربية، وتأثير ذلك على  شريحة كبيرة من المواطنين في لقمة عيشهم.
 6- يعرب المجتمعون عن رفضهم  للحروب التي فرضت على عدة بلدان في المنطقة منذ سنوات، ويستنكرون التدخل  الإقليمي والدولي في هذه الحروب، ولاسيما في سوريا والعراق، وذلك بتغذية  الجماعات الإرهابية بالمال والسلاح والتغطية السياسية والإعلامية. وهم  يخشون ارتدادات هذه الصراعات المخيفة على سائر بلدان المنطقة، بما فيها  لبنان، ويرفضون الكلام عن إعادة ترسيم الحدود في بعض هذه البلدان. كما  يستهجن الآباء استخدام الخطاب الديني المتطرف لإذكاء الصراعات وتبرير القتل  وتكفير المواطنين، إلى أي دين انتموا، وفي أي بلد وقع ذلك، في الشرق أو  الغرب.
 7- يناشد الآباء جميع المسؤولين العمل الجدي على درء موجات  التطرف والإرهاب، وعلى دعم الجيش الوطني في لبنان والبلدان المعنية، للتصدي  لها ومعالجتها بكل الوسائل المتاحة. وهم ينددون بشدة بجريمة اقتلاع  المسيحيين وغيرهم من المكونات المستضعفة من أرضهم في العراق وسوريا، وبما  سبق ولحق ذلك من قتل وتهجير وتشريد لهؤلاء الأبرياء، مما يرقى إلى درجة  “الإبادة” للشعوب والحضارات العريقة في الشرق الأوسط، على غرار ما حصل منذ  مئة عام في الأمبراطورية العثمانية.
 8- يدعو الآباء المجتمع الدولي إلى  العمل جديا على حل القضية الفلسطينية، بإقرار وتنفيذ مبدأ الدولتين وعودة  اللاجئين الفلسطينيين إلى أراضيهم؛ وعلى إيجاد حل سلمي للحروب الدائرة في  المنطقة، ولاسيما في سوريا والعراق، والتي تسببت بنزوح أكثر من مليون ونصف  مليون سوري إلى لبنان، بالإضافة إلى النازحين العراقيين، واللاجئين  الفلسطينيين الموجودين فيه منذ سنة 1948. وهذا ما يزيد الأزمة اللبنانية  خطورة، إذ لا يملك لبنان القدرة على توفير الملجأ والعيش الكريم للنازحين.  ويشدد الآباء على أن الحل السياسي للصراعات القائمة في المنطقة هو الوحيد  المتوخى، كي يعود جميع النازحين إلى ديارهم. وبانتظار ذلك يحتاج لبنان إلى  الدعم القوي من قبل الدول والمنظمات الدولية، كي يتمكن من مواجهة هذه  المعضلة المصيرية.
 9- يذكر المجتمعون بأن الكنيسة ستبقى أما روحية  أمينة لدعوتها، فتبذل كل جهدها، مع ذوي الإرادات الحسنة، من أجل المحافظة  على العيش معا، مسيحيين ومسلمين، بالاحترام المتبادل لحقوق جميع المواطنين  وواجباتهم، والتعاون في إعادة بناء الوطن الواحد، وإغناء الحضارة التي  كونوها معا، بالرغم من الصعوبات التي تنشأ من وقت إلى آخر. كما يدعون  أبناءهم وبناتهم الروحيين الى تفعيل الحضور المسيحي ودوره في بلدان الشرق  الأوسط، بحكم المواطنة والتاريخ، من أجل مواصلة الإسهام الفاعل في تقدم  بلدانهم.
 وإذ يشكر الآباء المجتمعون أخيهم البطريرك الكردينال مار  بشارة بطرس الراعي على ضيافته، يودون أن يعبروا له عن تهانيهم بالذكرى  الخامسة لاعتلائه الكرسي البطريركي، داعين له وللكنيسة الانطاكية السريانية  المارونية بفيض النعم والبركات، يغدقها الرب المنبعث ممجدا من الموت،  بشفاعة أمنا السماوية مريم العذراء سيدة البشارة. المسيح قام، حقا قام”.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أبريل 2016)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا يزور المجمع الاداري في ناحية عنكاوا*




 


 قام قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العالم بزيارة الى المجمع الاداري  لناحية عنكاوا بصحبة الاب شموئيل اثنيئيل راعي كنيسة ماريوخنا المعمدان في  عنكاوا وعدد من اعضاء لجنة الكنيسة استهلها بزيارة مدير ناحية عنكاوا جلال  حبيب عزيز الذي استقبل الوفد بكل حفاوة واحترام معبرا عن فائق شكره لهذه  الزيارة المباركة وجرى حديث عن اوضاع الناحية واوضاع النازحين قسرا اليها  حيث استعرض مدير الناحية الخدمات التي تقدم لسكنة البلدة فيما ابدى مدير  الناحية شكره وتقديره للكنيسة ولحكومة اقليم كوردستان على رعايتها  واهتمامها بالمواطنين بشكل عام ولناحية عنكاوا بشكل خاص.
  ثم اصطحب مدير ناحية عنكاوا قداسة  البطريرك صليوا في جولة لدوائر المجمع حيث تمت زيارة مديرية التسجيل  العقاري في عنكاوا وكان باستقبالهم مدير التسجيل العقاري دلير فتح الله  شفيق الذي رحب بهذه الزيارة شاكرا قداسته على هذه الالتفاتة الكريمة فيما  أبدى مدير الناحية خالص تقديره لمدير التسجيل العقاري لعمله الدؤوب في خدمة  المواطنين بشفافية.
 واستكمل قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس  الثالث صليوا والوفد المرافق لقداسته جولته في المجمع الاداري بصحبة مدير  الناحية ومدير التسجيل العقاري ومدير مكتب بطاقة المعلومات في الناحية  النقيب باز غازي مراد حيث زاروا رئاسة بلدية عنكاوا وكان باستقبالهم رئيس  بلدية عنكاوا المهندس سولاف هرمز سبو الذي استقبل الوفد بالترحاب مستمعا  الى ملاحظات قداسة البطريرك صليوا التي ابتداها بالشكر لما تقدمه البلدية  من خدمات كبيرة للبلدة موصيا ببذل المزيد من الجهد لمتابعة احتياجات البلدة  في هذه الظروف الصعبة وبدوره اكد رئيس البلدية بانه لن يألوا جهدا لتقديم  جل مايمكن لخدمة المواطنين.
 وفي ختام الزيارة التقطت الصور التذكارية حيث ودع قداسة البطريرك صليوا والوفد المرافق له بكل حفاوة وتكريم.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أبريل 2016)

*بيان صادر عن الأمانة العامة للمجمع المقدّس لكنيسة أنطاكية السريانية الأرثوذكسية*







 

  برئاسة قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس  أفرام الثاني الكلي الطوبى، عقدت الأمانة العامة للمجمع المقدّس اجتماعها  الدوري خلال يومي 4 و5 نيسان 2016 في المقرّ البطريركي في دير مار يعقوب  البرادعي في العطشانة لبنان. وبعد الصلاة، بحث قداسته وأصحاب النيافة أعضاء  الأمانة العامة في المواضيع المدرجة على جدول الأعمال.
 استعرض قداسة البطريرك المستجدّات في قضية  تغييب المطرانين يوحنا إبراهيم وبولس يازجي، وأكّد الآباء على ضرورة  متابعة كلّ الجهود من أجل إطلاق سراحهما وأملوا من أبناء الكنيسة في جميع  أنحاء العالم الاستمرار بالصلاة من أجلهما.
 استعرض الآباء آخر المستجدّات الخاصة  بتوقيف نيافة الحبر الجليل المطران مار سويريوس ملكي مراد، النائب  البطريركي في القدس والأردن وسائر الديار المقدّسة، واستنكروا الطريقة  التعسّفية التي تمّ فيها توقيف نيافته واعتبروها إهانة لكلّ أبناء الكنيسة  السريانية في العالم. كما أثنوا على الجهود التي تقوم بها البطريركية  الجليلة منذ اللحظات الأولى لسماعها النبأ من خلال تواصلها مع السلطة  الفلسطينية، والفصائل الفلسطينية في سورية، وسفارة دولة فلسطين في دمشق  مستنكرةً طريقة توقيف نيافته ومطالبة إخلاء سبيله على الفور. وقد اثمرت هذه  الجهود عن إطلاق سراح نيافته.
 وإذ تعلن الأمانة العامة وقوف الكنيسة إلى  جانب نيافة المطران مار سويريوس ملكي مراد في هذه المحنة، تؤكّد في الوقت  نفسه حرصها على تطبيق القانون واحقاق الحق.
 كما بحث الآباء في الآليات المقترحة لعمل  الأمانة العامة واللجان المجمعية والمجلس البطريركي الاستشاري حيث تدارسوها  وناقشوها واطّلعوا على المقترحات الواردة. وستتابع الأمانة العامة دراستها  في اجتماعها المقبل.
 استعرض الآباء واقع الكنيسة في الشرق  الأوسط خاصة موضوع الهجرة الذي أفقد الشرق الكثير من أبنائه. وأمِلوا من  أبناء الكنيسة التشبّث والبقاء في أرض الآباء والأجداد، وأثنوا على ما تقوم  به البطريركية الجليلة والأبرشيات السريانية في العالم أجمع من جهود  لمساعدة إخوتهم في الشرق الأوسط.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أبريل 2016)

*البيان الصادر عن اجتماع الأساقفة الكلدان في العراق*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/




 عقد أساقفة الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق  إجتماعاً برئاسة غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، صباح الثلاثاء  5/4/2016 في مقر البطريركية الصيفي ببلدة عنكاوا/أربيل. وبحثوا مستجدات  الأوضاع في العراق والمنطقة، لاسيما واقع المسيحيين العراقيين في الوطن  ودول الجوار، وصدر عن الاجتماع البيان الاتي:


 يعرب بطريرك الكنيسة  الكلدانية وأساقفتها في العراق، عن اعتزازهم بما حققه الجيش العراقي  والبيشمركه وقوات الحشد الشعبي وأبناء العشائر، من تقدم وانتصارات في الحرب  ضد ما يُعرف بتنظيم داعش الارهابي وتحريرهم لمدن وقرى وبلدات عديدة، ونسأل  الله أن يُتوجَ هذه الانتصارات بتحرير الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى وكامل  التراب العراقي، ويمنح الرحمة للشهداء والشفاء العاجل للجرحى. ونعلن دعمنا  وتضامننا مع ملايين النازحين والمهجرين قسرا، آملين أن تنتهي معاناتهم في  أسرع وقت ممكن، ليعودوا إلى مناطقهم ويعيشوا فيها بحرية وكرامة وسلام.


  1. إن إستشراء الفساد المالي والتدهور الاقتصادي الحاد فرضا تداعيات خطيرة  على الحالة المعيشية لشريحة واسعة من المواطنين، لاسيما محدودي الدخل من  موظفي الدولة وسواهم، فضلا عن أعداد غير يسيرة ممن يعيشون عند مستوى خط  الفقر أو دونه، وما يمكن أن يخلفه ذلك من تبعات على الوضع في العراق، وأمنه  على وجه الخصوص. كلها أمور تثير لدينا قلقا بالغا، لذا نضم صوتنا إلى  أصوات المرجعيات الإسلامية الرشيدة في الدعوة إلى العمل على توطيد الأمن  وتوفير الخدمات الأساسية وضمان العدالة الاجتماعية واحترام حقوق الإنسان،  والتخلي عن الامتيازات والمكاسب الشخصية والفئوية والحزبية، مؤكدين دعمنا  لمطالبة المواطنين العراقيين بالإصلاح الذي غدا أمرا ملحا لا يمكن فصله عن  الإسراع في تحقيق مصالحة وطنية صادقة وشاملة وإقامة شراكة سياسية حقيقية  بعيدا عن المحاصصة الطائفية والمحسوبية بكل أشكالها.


 2.العراق أحوج ما  يكون، في الوقت الراهن، إلى إدارة سياسية تتسم بالحكمة والفطنة والحرص على  مصلحة الوطن والمواطن، فتقدم نموذجا رصينا لدولة المواطنة الكاملة، حيث  تتحقق العدالة الاجتماعية، والمساواة. بلدنا يقف اليوم عند مفترق طرق خطير  ويعيش منعطفا تاريخيا مفصليا لا بد من التعاطي معه بحكمة، فالفرصة القائمة  تفرض على الجميع مسؤولية تاريخية في عدم إهدارها. قد يبشر التغيير الوزاري  المزمع بالخير، كبداية للإصلاح، مع قناعتنا الوطيدة بأن الإصلاح الحقيقي  يبدأ بتغيير القلب وتحرير الفكر وانعتاق الروح، مطالبين، في الوقت عينه،  رئيس الوزراء الذي أكد في خطابه أمام مجلس النواب يوم 31/3/2016 على إشراك  المكونات كافة في التشكيلة الوزارية الجديدة، بإشراك المسيحيين فيها.


  3.فيما يخص أوضاع أبنائنا المسيحيين ومعاناتهم متعددة الأوجه، نؤكد وقوفنا  معهم في هذه الظروف العصيبة التي يعيشون فيها جلجلتهم اليومية على رجاء  القيامة. وندعوهم الى الصبر والصمود وعدم الانجرار وراء الهجرة العشوائية  والداعين اليها!
 ونجدد دعوتنا على ضرورة مساندتهم ودعمهم والدفاع عن  حقوقهم كمواطنين متساوين مع الآخرين من أبناء الوطن. ونؤكد على ضرورة إعادة  النظر في قانون البطاقة الموحدة خصوصا الجزئية المتعلقة بالقاصرين  والتبعية الدينية، مؤكدين على أهمية تغييرها. ونشدد مرة أخرى على ضرورة  حماية بيوت المسيحيين وممتلكاتهم ووقف الاستحواذ عليها دون وجه حق، واتخاذ  ما يلزم لإعادتها إلى أصحابها الشرعيين عبر الإجراءات القانونية الأصولية  الحازمة.


 4. وهنا ندعو السياسيين المسيحيين من نواب ومسؤولي الأحزاب  والتنظيمات السياسية الى رصّ الصفوف وتوحيد الخطاب والموقف والعمل كفريق  سياسي واحد، متعاونين متفاعلين مع إخوتهم السياسيين والمسؤولين الآخرين، من  أجل الخروج برؤية واضحة، حكيمة، وتبني خطوات فاعلة لتعزيز العيش المشترك  والحفاظ على تماسك النسيج الاجتماعي والسلم الأهلي وتحقيق الإصلاحات  المنشودة. فلا مخرج من الأزمات دون مواجهة مشكلاتنا المزمنة بكل شجاعة وقوة  وحزم.
 في الختام نسأل الله تعالى أن يحمي العراق والعراقيين من كل مكروه، لينعم الجميع فيه بالسلام والاستقرار.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أبريل 2016)

*حوار خاص مع الاخت الراهبة سمر كامل ميخا (سمر قلب يسوع)*




 


 اجرت قناة عشتار الفضائية حوارا خاصا مع  الاخت الراهبة سمر كامل ميخا (سمر قلب يسوع) امينة سر كلية بابل للفلسفة  واللاهوت مديرة معهد التثقيف المسيحي في عنكاوا وتضمن الحوار الذي اجراه  الاعلامي شمعون متي محاور عدة حول اهم المحطات في حياة الراهبة سمر ودورها  في كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت ومعهد التثقيف المسيحي في عنكاوا وسيعرض  الحوار في الساعة الثامنة والنصف من مساء الخميس 7/4/2016 ويعاد صباح  الجمعة 8/4/2016 في الوقت نفسه وحسب توقيت العراق


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أبريل 2016)

*مسيحيو الشرق: الأسلمة تخيفنا*







خوف من المستقبل​ 


 لندن – تصاعدت مخاوف مسيحيي الشرق بخصوص  مستقبلهم في المنطقة، خاصة بعد صعود جماعات وتيارات الإسلام السياسي التي  تتبنى القصاص الطائفي من خصومها بدل التعايش.
 وأجمع رجال دين وممثلون عن الكنائس في تصريحات لـ"العرب" على خشيتهم من أن تخلو منطقة الشرق الأوسط من المسيحيين.
 وعزا هاري هاكوبيان، مستشار الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية في بريطانيا لشؤون الشرق الأوسط، هذه المخاوف إلى كون جماعات  الإسلام السياسي “ترفض الاعتراف بالهوية والتاريخ والقيم الإيمانية  للمسيحيين ومؤسساتهم، وتتعامل معهم بصفتهم مواطنين من الدرجة الثانية”،  مشيرا إلى أن “هذا ما يشعر به المسيحيون، سواء كان ذلك صحيحا أم لا، وهو  أمر لا يقبله معظم المسيحيين”.
 ورغم التفاؤل الذي أبداه المسيحيون تجاه  الشعارات التي رفعت في احتجاجات 2011 في دول مثل تونس ومصر وسوريا حول  الحريات والتعايش السلمي، لكن سيطرة الجماعات المرتبطة بالإخوان المسلمين  متحالفة مع مجموعات سلفية تحولت في ما بعد إلى حركة عنف مسلح مثل داعش  أطاحت بهذا التفاؤل.
 وقال الأب نديم نصار، مدير مؤسسة وعي، إنه  “فجأة بدأت الشعارات تتغير من شعارات وطنية علمانية تحترم النسيج  الاجتماعي الخاص لكل بلد في الشرق، إلى شعارات متطرّفة إقصائية إلغائية،  ليس فقط للمسيحيين أو الأقليات، بل لكل من يخالفها الرأي”.
 واتهم الأب نصار للإسلام السياسي بأنه “لم  يفرز فكرا مستنيرا يرسل رسائل الاطمئنان والاحترام والمحبة للأقليات  الكثيرة الموجودة في الشرق، وما أرسله كان ينتمي إلى خطاب الإقصاء والتهديد  والوعيد”.
 ويقفز الإسلاميون على التاريخ الطويل من  التعايش مع المسيحيين، ويخططون لإلغاء التنوع الديني، بل وفرض الأسلمة حتى  على المسلمين ممن يحملون أفكارا مختلفة مع تأويلهم المتشدد.
 وأشار المطران داؤد، مطران السريان في  المملكة المتحدة إلى الخشية والحذر “من تسييس الدين أو من يسيسون الدين  ويستعملونه لغايات خاصة ويستغلونه لتمرير أفكارهم وتطلّعاتهم”.
 وأضاف “بصراحة الإسلاميون زجوا بالدين في  موقف صعب واستخدموا بعض الآيات التي قيلت في حينها والتي ليس من الممكن  تطبيقها على عالم اليوم”.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أبريل 2016)

*النائبة وحيدة ياقو ولجنة الزراعة في برلمان اقليم كوردستان يزورون قائمقامية قضاء زاخو لبحث التجاوزات على اراضي قرى ابناء شعبنا*




 


 شاركت النائبة وحيدة ياقو هرمز مع لجنة  الزراعة في برلمان اقليم كوردستان في زيارة لقائمقام قضاء زاخو وبحضور  مدراء ناحية باطوفا ودركار ورزكاري في بناية القائمقامية .
  بحث الاجتماع التجاوزات على الاراضي  الزراعية العائدة لقرى ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في القضاء  وتقرر تشكيل لجنة للمتابعة ووضع الحلول لهذه المشاكل ، ومن ثم قاموا بزيارة  الاكاديمية العسكرية في زاخو والتقوا بالفريق الركن شهاب احمد رئيس  الاكاديمية ومن ثم قاموا بعقد اجتماع مع مجموعة من اختيارية قرى شعبنا في  القضاء ونوقشت معهم جميع المشاكل المتعلقة بالتجاوزات لوضع الحلول  المناسبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2016)

*التشيك توقف برنامجا لاستضافة مسيحيين عراقيين*




 



 اعلن وزير الداخلية التشيكي ميلان  خوفانيتس، إن حكومة بلاده أوقفت برنامجا لاستقبال 153 لاجئا مسيحيا من  العراق بعد أن حاول بعض من وصلوا إلى التشيك الانتقال إلى ألمانيا وعاد  البعض الآخر للعراق.

 ووافقت التشيك في كانون الأول على قبول 37 أسرة من المسيحيين العراقيين طوعا في إطار برنامج خاص، ووصل إليها حتى الآن 89 شخصا.
 لكن البرنامج تعرض لضربة عندما استقل 25  منهم حافلة إلى ألمانيا يوم السبت الماضي حيث تم إيقافهم فورا عقب عبورهم  الحدود وتم إعادتهم لجمهورية التشيك، كما قررت أسرة العودة للعراق.
 وقال خوفانيتس على حسابه على تويتر "من المستحيل مساندة مشروع لا يحقق أهدافه".
 ولم تشهد التشيك إلا وصول عدد قليل من  المهاجرين من الذين يتدفقون على أوروبا من الشرق الأوسط ومناطق أخرى خلال  العام الماضي. وعارضت الحكومة والرأي العام بشدة استقبال أعداد كبيرة منهم.
 وعارضت التشيك العام الماضي خططا لتوزيع  160 ألف لاجئ بين الدول الأعضاء في الاتحاد الأوروبي، ورفضت أيضا امس  الأربعاء وضع أي نظام لتوزيع المهاجرين بموجب حصص بين دول الاتحاد.

 وتظهر بيانات وزارة الداخلية أن التشيك  التي يقطنها 10.5 مليون نسمة سجلت 1525 طلب لجوء العام الماضي، ومنحت أيضا  الحماية لواحد وسبعين شخصا.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2016)

*مُخرَجات لقاء كولن للاقليات العراقية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 اجتمع في كولن يوم 27 اذار / مارس 2016  مجموعة من المنظمات الانسانية والنشطاء العاملين في مجال الاقليات وحقوق  الانسان في العراق واوربا، على هامش الندوة الفكرية بشأن حقوق الانسان في  العراق .
 وعقدت الجلسة التشاورية بشأن ملف الابادة  وكيفية تنشيط العمل الجماعي والمشترك في الدفع بملف الاعتراف بالابادة  الجماعية للاقليات في العراق سواء على مستوى الداخل والخارج.

 وتوصل المجتمعون الى :




 :1تفعيل الادوار من اجل خلق قاعدة بيانات كاملة من عمليات التوثيق للانتهاكات والضحايا.


 : 2توحيد الخطاب في توصيف وتكييف الجريمة على انها جريمة ابادة جماعية اولا واخيرا.


 : 3جمع القرارات الدولية والتقارير  الصادرة والتي اكدت على ان ما حصل ابادة جماعية والاعتماد على كيفية  تسبيبها للقرارات في الاعتراف.


 :4العمل على استثمار التعاطف الدولي في الاعتراف بالابادة الجماعية .


 :5ضرورة الاستفادة من التجارب الاخرى في تنسيق العلاقة بين جميع الاطراف سواء في الداخل او الخارج.


 :6البحث في كيفية الضغط على المؤسسات  العراقية الرسمية من اجل الاعتراف بالابادة في الداخل ووضع آليات للتواصل  بين الداخل والخارج ودعم الملف في الداخل.


 :7التهيئة والبحث في تنسيقية تجمع كل الاطراف والمناصرين لقضية الاعتراف بالابادة الجماعية.


 :8التحرك على الحكومة في بغداد للقبول في اختصاص المحكمة الجنائية الدولية اختصاصي المكان والزمان.


 :9العمل على خلق مجموعة ضاغطة دولية ( لوبي ) للضغط على الدول الاعضاء في مجلس الامن لتحريك ملف الابادة الجماعية.


 :10بناء قدرات الناشطين العاملين في مجال القوانين والاتفاقيات الدولية في مجال الابادة الجماعية والاليات الدولية.


 :11مطالبة مؤسسات الدولة العراقية التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية بتشكيل محكمة جنائية للنظر في جرائم داعش. 







 كما حيا المجتمعون في نهاية الجلسة :


 اولا: الحراك المدني في بغداد والتركيز على اظهار قضية الابادة الجماعية التي تعرض لها الاقليات ضمن الحراك المدني الجاري.


 ثانيا: كذلك حيا المجتمعون قرار الكونغرس الامريكي والخارجية الامريكية في الاعتراف بالابادة والبحث في خارطة طريق لتنفيذ القرار.




 المشاركون في الاجتماع هم:-


 -1 منظمة شلومو للتوثيق – كامل زومايا
 -2 المؤسسة الايزيدية في هولندا – حسو هورمي
 -3المنظمة الايزيدية للتوثيق – حسام عبدالله
 -4 المنتدى الديمقراطي لمنظمات حقوق الانسان – عبدالخالق زنكنة
 -5 هيئة الدفاع عن اتباع الديانات والمذاهب في العراق – راهبة الخميسي
 -6 تجمع الشبك الديمقراطي – يوسف محرم
 -7 منظمة راستي لحقوق الانسان – عبدالزهرة الاغا
 -8 رابطة مثقفي الشبك – ابراهيم الشبكي
 -9 رابطة نساء الشبك – سورية القدو
 -10 المركز الثقافي العراقي الاجتماعي في اولدنبورك – ميسر علي
 -11 النائب جوزيف صليوا - رئيس كتلة الوركاء الديمفراطية في مجلس النواب العراقي 
 -12 ماجدة حسين البابلي – ناشطة نسوية
 -13 هادي جردو علي – ناشط مدني وصحفي
 -14 حسن اسماعيل الزردشتي – ناشط مدني 
 -15 ازاد كريم كاكائي – ناشط مدني
 -16 سناء طباني – كاتبة وناشطة نسوية
 -17 وليد رابن – ناشط صناعي في المانيا


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2016)

*البيان الصادر عن اجتماع القمّة الروحية المسيحية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- syr-cath.org/

 ننشر فيما يلي النص الكامل للبيان الصادر  عن اجتماع القمّة الروحية المسيحية التي عُقِدت في الصرح البطريركي  الماروني في بكركي، ظهر يوم الإثنين 4 نيسان 2016:




 بيان القمّة الروحيّة المسيحية


 (بكركي – الاثنين 4/نيسان/2016)


     بدعوة من صاحب الغبطة والنيافة  الكردينال مار بشاره بطرس الراعي بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق  للموارنة،اجتمع في الكرسي البطريركي في بكركي، يوم الاثنين، في الرابع من  شهر نيسان 2016، أصحاب القداسة والغبطة بطاركة الكنائس الشرقية:  ارام  الأول كاثوليكوس الأرمن لبيت كيليكيا، ومار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني بطريرك  انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس، وغريغوريوس الثالث لحام، بطريرك  انطاكية وسائر المشرق والاسكندرية واورشليم للروم الملكيّين الكاثوليك،  وماراغناطيوسيوسف الثالث يونان، بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكي، ومار  غريغوار بطرس العشرين غبرويانبطريرك كاثوليكوس كيليكيا للأرمن الكاثوليك،  والسفير البابوي المطران Gabriele Cacciaوالقس سليم صهيوني رئيس المجمع  الأعلى للطائفة الإنجيلية في لبنان وسوريا، والمطارنة ميشال قصارجي رئيس  الطائفة الكلدانية في لبنان، وبولس دحدح النائب الرسولي  للاتين،والارشمندريت رويس الاورشليمي ممثلا الكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية،  والخورسقف يترون كوليانا ممثلاً الكنيسة الاشورية،وتباحثوا في شؤون كنسية  ووطنية. وقد اعتذر بالأمس عن عدم الحضور غبطة البطريرك يوحنا العاشر  اليازجي، بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق للروم الأرثوذكس لأسباب قاهرة. 



وفي  ختام الاجتماع أصدروا البيان التالي:


 1 – يعبّر الآباء عن فرحهم في هذا اليوم  بالاحتفال بالعيد الوطني عيد بشارة العذراء مريم، العيد الوطني الذي يجمع  المسيحيين والمسلمين، ويعلنون تمسّكهم بالقيم الدينية الروحية والأخلاقية،  التي تدعو الى محبة الله وقبول الآخر في الإنسانية دون تمييز، وبتعزيز  الوحدة الوطنية بالمواطنة الحقّة، إذ من دونهما لا يمكن مواجهة المعضلات  التي يعاني منها لبنان.


 2 – يؤكّد المجتمعون على ضرورة إعطاء  أولوية قصوى لانتخاب رئيسٍ جديد للجمهورية، بموجب الدستور، بعد شغور هذا  المنصب منذ اثنَين وعشرين شهرًا، وما نتج عنه من تبعات خطيرة على كلّ  مؤسّسات الدولة اللبنانية، وعلى أمنها بالذات.


 3 - يناشد الآباء المسؤولين في لبنان  إيلاءَ سلامة البيئة، بكلّ مكوّناتها، أهمية كبرى، إذ يشكّل إهمالها خطرًا  داهمًا على صحة جميع المواطنين.
  5- يذكّر المجتمعون بضرورة العمل على  الخروج من الإرباك الحاصل، على مستوى علاقات لبنان بعدد من الدول العربية،  وتأثير ذلك على شريحة كبيرة من المواطنين في لقمة عيشهم.


 6- يعرب المجتمعون عن رفضهم للحروب التي  فُرضت على عدّة بلدان في المنطقة منذ سنوات، ويستنكرون التدخّل الإقليمي  والدولي في هذه الحروب، ولاسيّما في سوريا والعراق، وذلك بتغذية الجماعات  الإرهابية بالمال والسلاح والتغطية السياسية والإعلامية. وهم يخشون  ارتدادات هذه الصراعات المخيفة على سائر بلدان المنطقة، بما فيها لبنان،  ويرفضون الكلام عن إعادة ترسيم الحدود في بعض هذه البلدان. كما يستهجن  الآباء استخدام الخطاب الديني المتطرّف لإذكاء الصراعات وتبرير القتل  وتكفير المواطنين، إلى أيّ دينٍ انتموا، وفي أيّ بلدٍ وقع ذلك، في الشّرق  أو الغرب.


 7- يناشد الآباء جميع المسؤولين العمل  الجدّي على درء موجات التطرّف والإرهاب، وعلى دعم الجيش الوطني في لبنان  والبلدان المعنيّة، للتصدّي لها ومعالجتها بكلّ الوسائل المتاحة. وهم  يندّدون بشدة بجريمة اقتلاع المسيحيّين وغيرهم من المكوِّنات المستضعَفة من  أرضهم في العراق وسوريا، وبما سبق ولحق ذلك من قتل وتهجير وتشريد لهؤلاء  الأبرياء، ممّا يرقى إلى درجة "الإبادة" للشعوب والحضارات العريقة في  الشّرق الأوسط، على غرار ما حصل منذ مئة عام في الأمبراطورية العثمانية.


 8 – يدعو الآباء المجتمع الدولي إلى العمل  جدِّيًا على حلّ القضية الفلسطينية، بإقرار وتنفيذ مبدأ الدولتَين وعودة  اللاجئين الفلسطينيين إلى أراضيهم؛ وعلى إيجاد حلٍّ سلميٍّ للحروب الدائرة  في المنطقة، ولاسيّما في سوريا والعراق، والتي تسبّبت بنزوح أكثر من مليون  ونصف مليون سوري إلى لبنان، بالإضافة إلى النازحين العراقيّين، واللاجئين  الفلسطينيّين الموجودين فيه منذ سنة 1948. وهذا ما يزيد الأزمة اللبنانية  خطورة، إذ لا يملك لبنان القدرة على توفير الملجأ والعيش الكريم للنازحين.  ويشدّد الآباء على أنّ الحلّ السياسيّ للصراعات القائمة في المنطقة هو  الوحيد المتوخّى، كي يعود جميع النازحين إلى ديارهم. وبانتظار ذلك يحتاج  لبنان إلى الدعم القويّ من قِبل الدول والمنظّمات الدولية، كي يتمكّن من  مواجهة هذه المعضلة المصيرية.


 9- يذكّر المجتمعون بأنّ الكنيسة ستبقى  أمًّا روحية أمينةً لدعوتها، فتبذل كل جهدها، مع ذوي الإرادات الحسنة، من  أجل المحافظة على العيش معًا، مسيحيين ومسلمين، بالاحترام المتبادل لحقوق  جميع المواطنين وواجباتهم، والتعاون في إعادة بناء الوطن الواحد، وإغناء  الحضارة التي كوّنوها معًا، بالرغم من الصعوبات التي تنشأ من وقت إلى آخر.  كما يدعون أبناءهم وبناتهم الروحيّين الى تفعيل الحضور المسيحي ودوره في  بلدان الشّرق الأوسط، بحكم المواطنة والتاريخ، من أجل مواصلة الإسهام  الفاعل في تقدّم بلدانهم.
     وإذ يشكر الآباء المجتمعون أخاهم  البطريرك الكردينال مار بشاره بطرس الراعي على ضيافته، يودّون أن يعبّروا  له عن تهانيهم بالذكرى الخامسة لاعتلائه الكرسي البطريركي، داعين له  وللكنيسة الانطاكية السريانية المارونية بفيض النعم والبركات، يغدقها الربّ  المنبعث ممجَّداً من الموت، بشفاعة أمّنا السماوية مريم العذراء سيدة  البشارة. المسيح قام، حقاَ قام!


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2016)

*أطباء مختصون يحذرون من احتمال تفشي بعض الأوبئة والأمراض في صفوف العراقيين النازحين والمهجرين قسرا*




 


حذر أطباء مختصون في الأمراض المستوطنة  رفضوا الكشف عن أسمائهم من احتمال تفشي بعض الأمراض الجلدية أو التي تصيب  الجهاز الهضمي بين العوائل النازحين والمهجرين قسرا خصوصا مع الارتفاع  الواضح في درجات الحرارة واحتمال أن ترتفع إلى معدلات عالية جدا بسبب  المتغيرات المناخية والاقتراب من فصل الصيف .


 وأضافوا في تصريحات لمندوب شبكة نركال  الإخبارية أن هذه الاحتمالات المرضية واردة جدا مع تردي الخدمات البلدية في  أكثر من 36 مخيم لهؤلاء النازحين تنتشر في كل من اربيل ، دهوك ، بغداد ،  ديالى وكركوك ، مشيرين إلى أن الاهتمام الصحي بالنازحين والمهجرين قسرا ما  زال دون المستوى المطلوب، إضافة إلى تقاعس نقابة الأطباء العراقية في تسيير  عيادات متنقلة إلى تلك المخيمات.
 يشار إلى أن منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان  قد تحسبت لهذا الاحتمال نتيجة زيارات ميدانية قام بها فريقها الاغاثي إلى  عدد من مخيمات النازحين ، كما بادرت المنظمة أيضا بتوزيع مئات الحصص الصحية  على العوائل في المخيمات تشمل منظفات ومعقمات إضافة إلى بعض الأدوية  العلاجية بدعم من منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية ، وكانت هذه الإجراءات  الوقائية محطة تقدير وامتنان سكان تلك المخيمات.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2016)

*خلال لقاءهم برئيس البرلمان: نواب مسيحيون يطالبون بتمثيل مسيحي في التشكيلة الوزارية الجديدة*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق

 التقى يوم السبت الفائت 2 نيسان في بغداد  وفد نيابي مسيحي برئيس البرلمان العراقي الدكتور سليم الجبوري ، طالب الوفد  خلال اللقاء الذي جرى في دار الضيافة الخاص برئيس مجلس النواب بان يكون  للمكون المسيحي حضور في التشكيلة الوزارية الجديدة لحكومة الاصلاح التي دعى  اليها رئيس مجلس الوزراء الدكتور حيدر العبادي ، وشدد الوفد على ضرورة منح  احدى الوزارات الى المكون المسيحي وهو حق يكفله مبدأ مشاركة جميع المكونات  في ادارة البلاد واستنادا الى ما طرحه رئيس مجلس الوزراء في كلمته امام  مجلس النواب في 31 آذار حرصه على ان يكون للمكونات تمثيل في التشكيلة  الوزارية الجديدة  . 
 من جانبه أكد الجبوري دعمه ايضا لان يكون للمكون المسيحي تمثيل في حكومة التكنوقراط المقبلة .
 هذا وضم الوفد كل من النواب الدكتور لويس كارو والقاضي رائد اسحق عن كتلة المجلس الشعبي ويونادم كنا وعماد يوخنا عن كتلة الرافدين .


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2016)

*منضمة شلومو ومنظمة الرسل الصغار في مسار واحد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/  

     قام فريق من منظمة الرسل الصغار  بزيارة لمنظمة شلومو للتوثيق وتم التباحث في أمور عديدة حول التعاون في  تقديم الخدمات لأبناء شعبنا المهجرين ومنها عملية  ملء الاستمارة الخاصة  بالتوثيق والإبادة.


     وبالرغم من جهودهم الكبيرة في توزيع  المواد الغذائية  لأبناء شعبنا فقد أبدى الفريق استعداده للقيام بالتعاون  مع المنظمة من متطوعين وإداريين في البدء بعملية ملء الاستمارة في مقر  الرسل الصغار لأبناء شعبنا القاطنين في الدور المؤجرة وعند استلامهم لحصصهم  من المواد التموينية... داعين من الرب أن يكون في عون كل من يقدم الخدمة  لأبناء شعبنا الصابر.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2016)

*الوفد الاعلامي لقناة عشتار الفضائية يزور منظمة الدفاع عن المسيحيين العالمية / واشنطن DC*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 بعد وصول الوفد الاعلامي لقناة عشتار  الفضائية الى واشنطن عاصمة  الولايات المتحدة الاميركية برئاسة المدير  العام للقناة رازميك مراديان ، التقى بمديرة الاعلام والعلاقات العامة في  منظمة الدفاع عن المسيحيين العالمية نينار كيروز وبحضور مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في الولايات المتحدة  الاميركية لؤي ميخائيل ، وجرى خلال اللقاء الذي عقد في مقر المنظمة بواشنطن  الحديث عن اوضاع المسيحيين والاقليات الدينية الاخرى في العراق واقليم  كوردستان ومنطقة الشرق الاوسط وتحدثت مديرة الاعلام والعلاقات العامة في  المنظمة عن دور واهداف المنظمة في التحرك من اجل تفعيل القرار 75 الخاص  بالابادة الجماعية للمسيحيين وبقية المكونات الاخرى في العراق وسوريا  وكيفية خلق مجموعة فاعلة دولية (لوبي) للضغط على مجلس الامن والمجتمع  الدولي من اجل استحداث منطقة امنة للمسيحيين في سهل نينوى .
 من جانبه تحدث المدير العام للقناة رازميك  مراديان عن دور القناة في نقل وتغطية النشاطات والاحداث التي تخص ابناء  شعبنا المسيحي في العراق والمهجر قائلا ان هذا الصرح الاعلامي الكبير سيبقى  سندا وداعما لجميع قضايا شعبنا وان عشتار ستبقى  مستمرة في العمل بفضل دعم  وجهود الاستاذ سركيس اغاجان.
 وفي ختام اللقاء اجرى مدير الاخبار في  القناة شمعون متي حوارا خاصا مع مديرة الاعلام والعلاقات العامة في المنظمة  نينار كيروز وتضمن محاور عدة حول المنظمة واهدافها والاعمال والنشاطات  التي قامت بها خدمة لحقوق الاقليات في منطقة الشرق الاوسط.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2016)

*رأي البطريركيّة الكلدانيّة في موضوع تسفير(تهجير) المسيحيين*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/


 الكنيسة بكل مُسميَّاتها عملت على مساعدة  العائلات المُهجرة قسراً من بيوتها في الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى، وسعت  لإيجاد حلول لتخفيف هذه المعاناة، كذلك عملت التنظيمات السياسية وعدد من  النواب المسيحيين.
  وهنا نود ان نوضح بان الامر ليس بيد  الكنيسة او الأحزاب ولا الدولة العراقية منفردة، بل يتطلب الامر في الدرجة  الأولى تكاثفًا دوليّاً واقليميًّا وعراقيًّا من اجل تحرير كامل الأراضي  العراقية وتمكين العائلات من العودة الى ديارها.
 في لقاء الأساقفة الكلدان الأخير المنعقد  في بلدة عنكاوا 5 نيسان 2016 تمَّ مناقشة الموضوع، والتأكيد على أهمية الا  تقحم كنيستنا وكهنتنا أنفسهم في تنظيم هجرة مجاميع من المسيحيين الى  الخارج. من يقوم بهذا العمل يتحمل تبعاته غير المحسوبة. وهنا نذكر باحتمال  وجود اشخاص وجهات غير كنسية تستغل هذا الوضع المأسوي من اجل مصالح اقتصادية  وإعلامية وسياسة.
 تتمنى البطريركية الا يدفع بالمسيحيين الى  حال أسوأ بمواجهة مخاطر عصابات او طرق وبحار! نحن ككنيسة نحترم قرار  الأشخاص واختياراتهم الواعية والمسؤولة في الهجرة وبالسبل القانونية  المدنية التي تحافظ على حياتهم.
 نسأل الله ان يقصر مأساة كل العراقيين ويتم تحرير أراضيهم عاجلا ويعود المهجرون الى بيوتهم بعز وكرامة.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2016)

*رئيس اساقفة نيويورك الكاردينال تيموتي دولان  لتيلي لوميار ونورسات" ما يجري اليوم في الشرق هو" ابادة" وعلينا ان نبحث  عن الحلول السريعة ليبقى ابناؤنا في ديارهم".*






 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/




 (ليا معماري، نورسات، أربيل) سلسلة مواقف  رصدتها تيلي لوميار ونورسات من اربيل عاصمة اقليم كوردستان العراق في حديث  حصري مع رئيس اساقفة نيويورك ورئيس مجلس امناء مؤسسة CNEWA الكاردينال  تيموتي دولان.  استهل الكاردينال حديثه عن اهداف زيارته الى اربيل مؤكدا ان  زيارته هي زيارة تفقدية تضامنية من اجل بلسمة جراحات المهجرين والوقوف الى  جانبهم ومساعدتهم بكل ما يلزم وبالتالي فان الزيارة هي ليست زيارة سياسية  انما زيارة رجائية.  
 وعن سؤال تيلي لوميار عن مصير المسيحيين  في ظل التهجير المستمر وما يسمى بتسونامي الهجرة قال الكاردينال دولان:" ما  من شك ان ما يجري اليوم في المنطقة هو بمثابة ازمة كبيرة وليس لدينا اجوبة  عليها، ونحن لا نستطيع ان نمنع اي انسان من الهجرة لان هذه الاخيرة هي  قرار اختياري انما علينا ان نبحث عن الحلول التي تساعد ابناءنا على البقاء  في ارضهم وتمنعهم من الهجرة من جهة، وتأمين حياة كريمة لهم تليق بالانسان  وكرامته من جهة ثانية.    
 وعن ما اذا كانت الاعمال الارهابية التي  ترتكبها اليوم الجماعات المسلحة بحق المسيحيين تسمى" ابادة"، اجاب  الكاردينال دولان وبوضوح نعم انها ابادة بكل ما للكلمة من معنى وسبق ان اكد  على هذا الموضوع البابا فرنسيس والرئيس اوباما والكونغرس الاميركي كذلك  صوت على موضوع الابادة. وحول ما اذا كانت اميركا تستقبل المهجرين على ارضها  اوضح الكاردينال دولان ان اميركا لطالما استقبلت الكثير من الفيتناميين  على ارضها لتحميهم من ابواب الانتقام وكذلك استقبلت العديد من البوسنيين  أثناء حرب البوسنة ولديهم احياء خاصة في اميركا وهذا دليل على انها كانت  ولا تزال تستقبل المهجرين وتسعى الى مساعدتهم .
 وأضاف الكاردينال دولان، اذا كان الشعب  يعتبر اميركا بأنها المحرك الاساس للمشاكل الدائرة في المنطقة فاننا نريدها  ان تكون اليوم جزءا من الحل السياسي السلمي في المنطقة. وختم حديثه، نحن  مع قضايا الشرق والكنيسة العالمية الكاثوليكية تحمل في قلبها هموم الكنائس  المشرقية وتعمل كل ما باستطاعتها من اجل دعمها ومساندتها ولا بد في نهاية  المطاف ان تشرق شمس القيامة الا وهي قيامة الشرق.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2016)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يلتقي شبيبة بغداد*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 التقى غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو ظهر يوم الجمعة 8 نيسان 2016 في قاعة نادي الهندية بشبيبة  بغداد، في حفل بمناسبة عيد القيامة حيث قامت اللجنة المشرفة على الحفل  (سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو والاب امير كمو والاب ميسر المخلصي والاب  ماجد الدومنيكي والاخت غفران واعضاء اللجنة) بالتحضير لهذا الحفل منذ فترة  الذي ركز على الجانب الروحي والثقافي للشبيبة من ناحية، حيثُ تخلله محاضرة  لغبطة البطريرك وبعده اسئلة من قبل بعض الشباب والتي اجاب عنها غبطته بكل  رحابة صدر ووضوح. ومن ناحية اخرى على الجانب الترفيهي للشبيبة من خلال بعض  الفعاليات والمسابقات والاستمتاع بفرقة الجالغي البغدادي.

  هذا  وحضر اللقاء سعادة السفير البابوي في العراق سيادة المطران البرتو اورتيغا  مارتن وسيادة المطران مار شليمون وردوني، المعاون البطريركي وسكرتير  السفارة البابوية مونسنيور جورج ومجموعة من الاباء الكهنة والاخوات  الراهبات وجمع غفير من الشباب يقدر بحوالي 350 شاب وشابة من مختلف خورنات  بغداد.

 وفي ختام اللقاء قدم سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس هدية  تقديرية للسيد واثق هندو رئيس الهيئة الادارية لنادي الهندية للتعبير عن  شكر اللجنة وتقديرها على محبته وفتح ابواب النادي لهم في مختلف المناسبات.

 وفيما يلي بعض ما جاء في كلمة غبطته:
 شكرا لسيدنا باسيليوس رئيس لجنة الشبيبة وأعضاء اللجنة على اهتمامهم بكم وتنظيم هكذا لقاءات.
 اود ان أوكد لكم اننا نحبكم وأننا نعمل على خدمتكم من كل قلبنا. أنتم بناتنا وابناؤنا وكآباء نحن حريصون على تنشئتكم.

 أعزائي الشباب،
 أنتم مستقبل الكنيسة والمجتمع. عليكم الاهتمام ببناء ذاتكم بناءً سليماً  ومتيناً لتتحملوا فيما بعد مسؤوليتكم وتلعبوا دوركم في الكنيسة والمجتمع  بشكل فعال ومناسب.
  أذكركم بخبرات من سبقكم: الشبيبة الطالبة المسيحية  والعاملة المسيحية والاخوية المريمية في بغداد والموصل ومدن أخرى في  السبعينيات وانجازاتهم؟
  نتكلم دائما عن المستقبل؟ المستقبل مشروع  نبنيه معاً رويداً رويداً حتى لو كانت الظروف قاسية، بإيمان ورجاء وعزم  وصمود وتعاون. هذا يحتاج الى ان نعد ذاتنا والمحيط الذي نعمل فيه. بناء  شخصية واعيّة وقوية ينبغي ان يستند الى الحقيقة والحبّ. ان النضوج يتم  عندما نمضغ الأشياء من خلال تحليل واستشارة حتى تتحول الينا. الشخصية  القوية تتميّز بفكرها وعطائها ونبلها وتجردها واستقلاليتها (دون تبعية).  وتتطلب التنشئة المستدامة. لا أحد يختم العلم؟ العلم يعلم التواضع!

 1. علينا ان نعرف ذاتنا وحدودنا وامكانياتنا، دون تعظيم نفسنا فنسقط في  داء العظمة. على قدر بساطك مد رجليك (القناعة والعيش بفرح وسلام)؟ والسعي  ليتطابق الباطني مع الخارجي، لا انفصام، بل تناغم وتكامل سليم.

  2. تنميّة المهارات التي تساعد على التواصل مع الآخرين، والتعلم من الخبرة  العمليّة حتى من حالات الفشل. ليس هناك نهاية محتومة وباب مسدود.

 3. ان نثقف ذاتنا بثقافة عامة منفتحة وليس القشور عدم الاهتمام بقال  والقيل الأقوال (ثقافة الاشاعات)، بل انفتاح بصدق، وانتماء واندماج في  المجتمع.

 4. تحديد هدف كبير يسعى الشخص لتحقيقه، فالكثير من النّاس لا يملكون هدفا معينا في حياتهم، فيعيشون بالتالي حالة ضياع وتردد؟

 5. اتخاذ القرار عن رؤية واضحة وبثقة وحكمة من خلال التفكير والتحليل والاستشارة.

 6. القدرة على التعامل مع الاخرين والظروف بثقة واستيعاب (ان ندور الزوايا  والاختلافات من دون خلافات) وبشيء معقول من المرح والدعابة.

   على الصعيد المسيحي: ان نعيش أيماننا في الواقع اليومي القاسي وان نسعى ان  ننمو وننضج إنسانيا وروحيا وانسانيا من خلال التشبع بكلمة الله التي فيها  نجد معنى ورجاء لحياتنا، والصلاة، والاشتراك في نشاطات الكنيسة، الخدمة  (أنتم في شركة معها) هذه الشركة ينبغي ان تنعكس ثمارها على المجتمع، أي على  المجتمع الإسلامي الذي نعيش فيه فنشهد بشجاعة لقيم ايماننا.
 كما أتمنى  ان تفكروا بالتكريس الكامل لله من خلال الكهنوت والرهبانية لخدمة اخواتهم  واخوتهم. كنيستكم المتألمة في العراق تحتاج اليكم.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2016)

*هيئة الدعم الآشوري تُطلق برنامج جديد لتوفير  الرعاية الصحية الذهنية والنفسية بالشراكة مع جمعية “إدراك”وبتمويل من  فرنسا المتمثلة بسفارتها في بيروت*








​ 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 بيروت – هيئة الدعم الاشوري


  سلسلة من البرامج المتعددة تعمل على  توفيرها هيئة الدعم الآشوري لأبناء كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في لبنان من  نازحين ومقيمين. وفي الآونة الآخيرة كان العمل جاري من قبل الهيئة  وبالشراكة مع جمعية “إدراك” للحصول على تمويل من السفارة الفرنسية في بيروت  من اجل دعم برنامج يوفّر الرعاية الصحية الذهنية والنفسية لمختلف الفئات  العمرية لأبناء الشعب الآشوري في لبنان.
  بعد عدة اجتماعات بين ممثلين عن جمعية  “إدراك” وممثلين عن هيئة الدعم الآشوري وبحضور اباء الكنيسة في بيروت، تم  التوصّل الى اعداد خطة عمل كاملة للبرنامج من ناحية الاهداف، الوسائل،  المشاكل الموجودة والحلول المطروحة. وبعد تقديم البرنامج على المعنيين في  السفارة الفرنسية تم قبول تمويل هذا المشروع لما له من مردود ايجابي  كبير  على المجتمع الاشوري في لبنان الذي بات يضمن عددا كبيرا من النازحين من  سوريا والعراق الذين عانوا العديد من المواقف الخطيرة والمؤثرة سلبا على  حالتهم النفسية لا سيما الاطفال والاولاد.
  بداية شهر نيسان زار وفد من مركز الأزمات  في وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية والسفارة الفرنسية في بيروت كنيسة المشرق  الأشورية في سد البوشرية، وقد ضمّ الوفد الفرنسي:
 السيد دومينيك ماس والسيد كامي دو روجي  (مركز الأزمات في وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية).
 والسيد لوكا فينتربير (السفارة الفرنسية).
 كما حضر الإجتماع الخور اسقف ياترون  كوليانا والأب سركون زومايا، وممثلين من جمعية “ادراك” و “هيئة الدعم  الآشوري” بالاضافة الى عدد من المتطوعين في هذا البرنامج والمعلمات  العاملين ضمن البرنامج الى جانب عدد من تلامذة مدرسة مار كيوركيس.
 استهل الاجتماع بعرض صوري بياني لأهم  النقاط التي يستهدفها البرنامج والاهداف المرجو تحقيقها مع نهايته، ومن ثم  كانت كلمة للسيد دومينيك ماس شرح فيها الاستراتيجية التي وضعتها الوزارة  الخارجية الفرنسية من اجل دعم ابناء القوميات والعرقية التي تعاني من  الاضطهاد والتهجير والظلم في بلدان الشرق الاوسط، كما اوضح ان الوزارة قد  خصّصت ما يقارب المليار و200 مليون يورو من اجل دعم برامج خاصة بهذه  الاثنيات. كما شدد على اهمية هذا البرنامج الذي يعنى بالحالة الصحية  الذهنية للفرد الذي يعيش صراعات ويشهد اعمال ارهابية تؤثر عميقا في تفكيره  ونفسيته ما ينعكس سلبا على تصرفاته واعماله وحياته، واعطى مثالا عن عدة  صراعات في العالم منها كمبوديا التي انتهت فيها الحرب ولكنهم ما زالوا  يعانون من الاثار النفسية التي بقيت حتى بعد 30 سنة من انتهاء الحرب راسخة  كابرز المشكلات التي تعاني منها المجتمعات التي شهدت صراعات دموية.
 بعد الكلمة كان للوفد جولة على مختلف الاقسام التي يشملها البرناج المدعوم ماليا من قبل الدولة الفرنسية.
  مشروع الرعاية الصحية الذهنية والنفسية
 اهمية مشروع الرعاية الصحية الذهنية  والنفسية تتأتى من خلال التأثيرات الكبيرة والمباشرة والعميقة التي يعيشها  الطفل او الولد خلال مشاهدته او معايشته لصراعات حربية دموية واعمال  ارهابية بشعة. كما ان للنزوح والتهجير والانسلاخ عن البيئة التي تربينا  فيها وسعينا للتأقلم مع بيئة مختلفة في بلد مغاير مع اصدقاء وافراد جدد لا  نعرفهم تطلب منا كـ” هيئة الدعم الآشوري” المختصة في توفير كل وسائل وانواع  الدعم لشعبنا الاشوري في لبنان، تطلّب منا ان نفكر جدّياً في طرح حلول  علمية وطبية فيما يخص الحالة النفسية للاولاد خاصة والمجتمع عامة. كان  البحث مع جمعية “ادراك” الوسيلة والطريق التي اوصلتنا الى بناء مشروع يلبي  هذه الاحتياجات ويوفّر هذه الحلول.
  يأتي مشروع الرعاية الصحية للاهتمام بعدة مسارات وهي:
 الحالة النفسية والذهنية عند الاطفال: في  هذا المسار كان العمل بالتنسيق مع مدرسة مار كيوركيس الآشورية التي انتدبت  مجموعة من المعلمات للعمل على برنامج الدعم النفسي للتلاميذ، وكان على مدار  يومين تم اعطاء الحصص التدريبية والتأهيلية للمعلمات من قبل اطباء نفسيين  مختصين محاضرين، ويشما هذا المسار العمل مع حوالي 8 معلمات وخمس صفوف  عمرية، ما يوازي المئة طالب.
 الحالة النفسية والتأهيل الذهني عند  الامهات: هذا المسار يهتم في ترشيد وتاهيل الام على كيفية التعامل مع  اولادها ا سيما ممن يعانون من اضطرابات او تصرفات عدوانية او غير اعتيادية.
 الحالة النفسية والصحية الطبية للكبار في  السن ما فوق ال 64 سنة، وهذا المسار يهتم في تخصيص ملف طبي خاص لكل فرد من  المجتمع الاشوري ما فوق ال 64 عاما يتم تشخيص حالته الطبية والنفسية ووضع  المعلومات في ملف طبي خاص بالفرد ليستطيع من بعدها الاستفادة منه عند  الاطباء والمستشفيات.
  تجدر الاشارة الى أن اطباء جمعية “ادراك”  سيكونون في تواصل دائم مع كافة الافراد المستفدين من المسارات كافة، كما  ان لكل مسار مجموعة من المتطوعين من ضمن المجتمع الاشوري سيعملون على  التواصل وترشيد من يستفيد من هذه المسارات، وسيتم تدريبهم على يد  اختصاصيين. وهنا يطمح البرنامج الذي سيستمر على مدار السنة والنصف الى  تمكين وخلق مهارات عند المتطوعين الذين يمكنهم بدورهم ان ينقلوا هذه  المهارات لغيرهم من افراد يهتمون بالعمل ضمن البرنامج، او حتى بعد انتهاء  مهلة البرنامج.
  من ضمن الاجتماعات تم طرح من قبل هيئة  الدعم الآشوري فكرة امكانية الاستفادة من خدمات المستوصف والعيادة الطبية  في مستشفى القديس جيوارجيوس في بيروت، بعد التشاورات تم الاتفاق على صيغة  تضمن لكل فرد اشوري باشتراك سنوي رمزي جدا لا يتعدى ال 10 $ سنوي باستشارة  طبيب صحة عامة متى يشاء من شمن العيادة والمستوصف، بالاضافة الى خصم 35%  على اسعار الادوية، كما انه يمكن لكل مشترك ان يطلب استشارة طبيب اختصاصي  فقط بزيادة 3$ للزيارة وهو مبلغ رمزي جدا وهذه الخدمة لن يستفيد منها الا  ابناء الكنيسة المشرق الآشورية.
  رؤية هيئة الدعم الآشوري
 يُعتبر هذا البرنامج بالنسبة لهيئة الدعم الآشوري من البرامج المهمة من حيث المضمون والنتائج وكذلك من حيث جهة التمويل له.
 ان تمويل البرنامج من قبل جهة دولية رسمية  حكومية، ليست مسألة مادية فحسب بل تتعداها لتصل الى دعم معنوي لقضية شعبنا  المضطهد في هذا الشرق، كما انه يفتح الابواب امام الهيئة للعمل مع جهات  دولية اخرى لان نجاح العمل مع جهة رسمية يشجع الجهات الاخرى لا سيما  الغربية في بناء برامج ومشاريع مشتركة مع الهيئة استنادا الى نجاحها في  برامج شراكة مع جهات رسمية اخرى.
  ان هيئة الدعم الآشوري دائما ما تطمح الى  تأمين الأفضل على الصعيد الاجتماعي والتربوي والتعليمي والصحي والقانوني  لابناء شعبنا الاشوري في لبنان، لا شك في ان البرامج المعنية بالنازحين  تشكل النسبة الاكبر من ضمن برامج الهيئة الا ان الهيئة تعرف جيدا ما يعانيه  المجتمع الاشوري “المضيف” في لبنان لذلك فهي على دراية كاملة بالوضع وتقوم  بخطوات استباقية لاستدراك الوضع قبل الوقوع في مشاكل اكبر، لذلك فإن  الهيئة استطاعت ايضا استدراج برامج دعم من قبل جهات لبنانية مختلفة تشمل  الآشوري النازح والمقيم في لبنان.
  تصب هيئة الدعم الآشوري جهودها في اتجاه  استجلاب واستدراج برامج دعم ممولة من خارج المجتمع الاشوري في الغرب  والخارج. لأن هذا النوع من التمويل يعتبر ربح مزدوج للمجتمع الآشوري اكان  ماديا من خلال تقديم اموال من جهات غير اشورية لدعم قضايا الشعب الآشوري،  واكان معنويا او وجودياً بحيث ان المموّل بطريقة او بأخرى يعترف بمعاناة  هذا الشعب ويعلن من خلال التمويل ووقوفه الى جانبنا والى جانب قضيتنا والى  جانب مطالبنا وحقوقنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2016)

*البابا في الإرشاد الجديد: اضطهاد المسيحيين من تحديات عائلة اليوم*










عائلة عراقية مهجّرة (تصوير: ستيفان شاني - أبونا)​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أبونا/

 في الفصل الثاني من الإرشاد الرسولي "فرح  الحب"، ذكّر البابا فرنسيس ببعض التحديات الخاصة التي ينبغي على العائلة  المعاصرة أن تواجهها، ومن بينها مسألة اضطهاد المسيحيين والأقليات الإثنية  والدينية.
 وقال البابا في إرشاده الرسولي الذي نشر  اليوم الجمعة، 8 نيسان: "إن اضطهاد المسيحيين والأقليات الإثنية والدينية  في أجزاء كثيرة من العالم، وبشكل خاص في الشرق الأوسط، لهو اختبار كبير،  ليس فقط للكنيسة، وإنما للمجتمع الدولي بأكمله".
 وأضاف البابا فرنسيس في البند 46 من  إرشاده: "ينبغي تشجيع كل جهد ممكن، حتى بوسائل عملية، لمساعدة العائلات  والمجتمعات المسيحية على البقاء في بلدانهم الأصلية".
 وقد أتى هذا الإرشاد بعد عقد سينودسين له:  الأول خاص في عام 2014 والثاني عام جاء استكمالاً له في 2015. وقد ناقش  أساقفة العالم على مدار العامين بحضور البابا نفسه التحديات التي تواجه  العائلة اليوم، وقدم البابا بالارشاد تعاليم راعوية لحماية العائلة ووحدتها  المقدسة.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2016)

* بالصور... التذكار السنوي لدير مار موشي في قرية جلك*


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أبريل 2016)

*البابا فرنسيس يزور أرمينيا وجورجيا وأذربيجان في حزيران المقبل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 أعلن الفاتيكان يوم السبت أن البابا فرنسيس سيزور أرمينيا في حزيران المقبل، وجورجيا وأذربيجان خلال فصل الخريف.
 وقال البيان الصادر عن دار الصحافة  التابعة للكرسي الرسولي "أنه وتلبية لدعوات من البطريرك كاريكين الثاني  كاثوليكوس عموم الأرمن، والسلطات المدنية، والكنيسة الكاثوليكية، سيزور  قداسة البابا فرنسيس أرمينيا من الرابع والعشرين وحتى السادس والعشرين من  شهر حزيران 2016".
 وتابع "وتلبية لدعوات من البطريرك إيليا  الثاني كاثوليكوس عموم جورجيا، والسلطات المدنية والدينية في جورجيا  وأذربيجان، سيكمل قداسة البابا فرنسيس زيارته الرسولية في القوقاز، زائراً  هذين البلدين، من الثلاثين من أيلول وحتى الثاني من تشرين الأول عام 2016".


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2016)

*السفير الامريكي في بغداد يزور البطريركية الكلدانية *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  ساكو، في مقر البطريركية الكلدانية، سعادة السفير الامريكي في بغداد السيد  ستيوارت جونز صباح يوم الثلاثاء 12 نيسان 2016.
 وعبر السفير الزائر عن تشرفه بزيارة  غبطته، في معرض سعيه للوقوف على الآراء الوجيهة بشأن الوضع الحالي للعراق،  وبالتحديد مع التطلع لاندحار داعش في غضون مرحلة زمنية قريبة قادمة وعودة  المهجرين الى بيوتهم.
 وعبر غبطة البطريرك عن استقباله لهذه المبادرة  لكل ما من شأنه الخروج بالبلد الى وضع أفضل، مؤكدا على ضرورة ان تقوم في  البلاد حكومة بعيدة عن المحاصصة الطائفية، وأن يفصل الدين عن الدولة، وان  يشترك المواطنون سواسية بالحقوق والواجبات.
 وفيما أشار السفير الزائر، أنه إذا كان  الهدف المباشر القائم حاليا وهو دحر داعش، فإن ما بعد هذه المرحلة يرتقي  الى مثل هذه الاهمية بما في ذلك إعادة البناء والمصالحة الوطنية والاستقرار  السياسي.
 وقد أكد غبطته في هذا الصدد، ان توفير  الأمن كفيل بعودة عدد كبير من العائلات المهجرة قسرا الى بيوتها، بقدر ما  تشعر بالاطمئنان إلى ذلك، واورد مثل بلدة تلسقف التي انسحب منها داعش بدون  أي تطور لاحق لعودة الحياة إليها.
 كما نوّه في الوقت عينه، ألا يوضع  المسيحيون في نوع من الغيتو الذي يعزلهم عن مواطنيهم، وان الحكم المستقر  يجعل من مختلف مواطني البلاد مندمجين في النسيج الوطني العام، سواء في  المركز او في إقليم كردستان، بحيث لا يكون المسيحيون على مفترق ما بين مركز  البلاد ومناطقها الاخر، مشيرا الى اقليم كردستان، وان تتاح لهم حرية  ممارسة حياتهم بحرية وكرامة أسوة ببقية المواطنين.
 وأشار الى ان واقع الحال وصل بالعراق الى  نشدان الحل في الفيدرالية، على ان يكون ذلك وفق السياقات الوطنية والدولية  السليمة. وهذا لن يتم إلا بتفكيك هذا الفكر التكفيري- الاقصائي الذي يضرّ  الجميع.
 هذا وحضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو والاب نوئيل فرمان الزائر من كندا، والاب سكفان متي عن  الديوان البطريركي والدكتورة اخلاص مقدسي أمينة سر البطريركية.





















































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2016)

*البطريرك يونان مترئسا القداس الالهي في كنيسة  البشارة _مخيم آشتي_أربيل ويؤكد من هناك" ان المسيحيين باقون في ديارهم  مهما كثرت المغريات".*







 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/



 (ليا معماري، نورسات، أربيل) عرس مسكوني  طبع القداس الالهي الذي ترأسه بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي مار  اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان في كنيسة البشارة في مخيم آشتي_اربيل وذلك في  اطار زيارته الراعوية التي يقوم بها ويتفقد خلالها ابناءه النازحين من  الموصل وقرى وبلدات سهل نينوى الى اقليم كوردستان العراق. 
 شارك البطريرك يونان في الخدمة كل من رئيس  اساقفة الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك المطران مار يوحنا بطرس  موشي، المعاون البطريركي والزائر الرسولي على اوروبا مار باسيليوس جرجس  القس موسى، رئيس اساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على البصرة والخليج العربي  افرام يوسف عبا، وامين سر البطريركية الاب حبيب مراد وذلك بحضور رئيس  اساقفة نيويورك ورئيس مجلس أمناء مؤسسة CNEWA الكاردينال تيموتي دولان  وبطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا والسفير البابوي  في العراق والاردن المونسنيور مارتن اورتيكا الى مطارنة واساقفة وكهنة  وشمامسة من مختلف الكنائس في اربيل وراهبات ومؤمنين غصت بهم أروقة  الكنيسة.  
 استهل القداس بكلمة ترحيب القاها المطران  موشي استعرض فيها الواقع المعيشي في مخيم آشتي والمراحل التي مر بها. وبعد  تلاوة الانجيل المقدس، ألقى البطريرك يونان عظة أكد فيها ان" نحن لا نستطيع  ان نعمل المعجزات ولا نملك حلولا سحرية وليست الايام الصعبة التي نمر بها  سوى ايام معدودة وسيعود كل مهجر الى ارضه ارض الآباء والأجداد. وأضاف،  علينا ان نعيش الرجاء ونبقى على ايماننا ولن نغادر هذه الديار مهما كثرت  المغريات" .  
 كما كانت كلمة الكاردينال دولان أكد فيها  بأن الجميع يشعر بألم وجرح المهجرين والكل مدين لهم على صبرهم وتمسكهم  بايمانهم المسيحي وهم يمثلون القيامة الحقيقية.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، يزور مطرانية السريان الارثذوكس في عينكاوة*




 


 قام قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا، بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العالم، مساء الاربعاء 13 من نيسان  2016، بزيارة الى مطرانية السريان الارثذوكس في عينكاوة، يرافقه كل من  الاب ايشا داود والاب شموئيل الشماس اثنييل.
 وكان في استقبال قداسته سيادة المطران مار  نيقاديموس داود متي شرف، رئيس اساقفة ابرشية الموصل وتوابعها واقليم  كردستان للسريان الارثذوكس بالاضافة الى الأب الراهب يعقوب باباوي.
 وخلال اللقاء، دار حديث بين الجانبين عن  ابرز الامور التي تخص مسيحيي المنطقة وخصوصا الاخوة المهجرين وعن ضرورة  تكثيف الجهود وتوحيد الخطاب من اجل الوصول الى حلول ترتقي بمكانة ابناء  شعبنا وكنيستنا.
 كما تطرق اللقاء الى الاسباب التي تهدد  وجودنا المسيحي في المنطقة الامر الذي يدفع بالكثير من ابناء شعبنا للجوء  الى الهجرة كحل للواقع المرير الذي يعيشونه.
 في ختام اللقاء وُدِع قداسته بالحفاوة التي استقبل بها.

 الاعلام البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العراق والعالم


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

*داعش يجرف بوابة ‹أدد› الآشورية في‫ الموصل*







   بوابة أدد الآشورية في نينوى بالعراق​ 



 أفادت مصادر إعلامية من محافظة نينوى  شمالي العراق، أن عناصر مسلحة من تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية، دمروا وجرفوا،  أمس الخميس، بوابة ‹أدد› الاشورية وأجزاء من سور مدينة نينوى التاريخية.
 مدير ‹شبكة إعلاميو نينوى› رأفت الزراري  قال لـ ARA News، «إن عناصر التنظيم استقدموا آليات هندسية وشاحنات إلى  منطقة البوابة المذكورة وقاموا بجرفها بشكل كامل ومسحها عن الأرض»، مشيراً  إلى أنه «من المحتمل أن يدمر التنظيم ما تبقى من البوابات لمدينة نينوى  الأثرية لكونها جاءت بعد أربعة أيام فقط من جرف بوابة ‹ماشكي›/المسقى في  الجزء الغربي من المدينة».
 تحيـط بقايا مدينة نينوى بأحجار ضخمة  وطابوق طيني والذي يؤلف جدار نينوى الذي يعود إلى 700 ق.م على طول 12 كم،  نظام الجدار مكون من جدار مبني من حجر منحوت يبلغ طوله 6 م، يتبعه بجدار  مبني من طابوق طيني طوله 10 م وسمكه 15 م، يحتوي الجدار الحجري الساند على  أبراج حجرية يفرق بين البرج والآخر 18 م.
 كما تـحتوي نينوى 15 باب للدخول والخروج  من وإلى المدينة، وكانت نقاط تفتيش للسيـطرة على الداخلين إلى المدينة،  وكانت الأبواب محصنة بشكل جيد وقد اكتشف العلماء خمس أبواب هي بوابـة  ماشـكي، بوابة نركال، بوابة أدد، بوابة شمش وبوابة هلسي/خلسي.
 سبق وأن أقدم ‹داعش› على تفجير وتخريب العديد من البنى الأثرية والتماثيل وتحطيم المتاحف في مناطق سيطرته المختلفة.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2016)

*وفد اميركي من منظمة الدفاع عن المسيحيين يلتقي بعدد من رجال الدين و مؤسسات شعبنا في عنكاوا*




 




 قام وفد امريكي من منظمة الدفاع عن  المسيحيين قادما من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بزيارة الى عدد من مؤسسات  ومنظمات ابناء شعبنا وضم الوفد كلا من توفيق بعقليني رئيس المنظمة وكريستين  ايفان المدير التنفيذي للمنظمة وكريستينا اولني مدير العلاقات التواصلية  الحكومية استهلها بزيارة منظمة شلومو للتوثيق واستقبل من قبل رئيس المنظمة  خالص ايشوع وعدد من اعضائها واطلع على نشاط المنظمة مبديا اعجابه بجهدها في  توثيق ماتعرض له المهجرون من نكبات وفقدان لممتلكاتهم واراضيهم، بعدها  اتجه الوفد الى مجمع ايواء النازحين آشتي 2 والتقى بالعوائل الساكنة فيه  واستمع الى معاناتهم التي تكللت بالاصرار على عودتهم الى الديار فور تحرير  الارض ومسكها ، توجه الوفد بعدها الى مجمع آشتي 1 وتكرر الحديث وكانت مشاعر  النازحين تصب في رغبتهم بالعودة السريعة الى اراضيهم مرفوعي الرأس بعد طرد  الارهاب والقضاء على عصابات داعش المجرمة ، ثم زار الوفد سيادة المطران  مار بشار متي وردة رئيس اساقفة ابرشية اربيل وتوابعها للكلدان في مقره  بكاتدرائية مار يوسف واستمع من سيادته الى شرح مفصل عن الاهوال التي حلت  بالمسيحيين في العراق بسبب اغتصاب عصابات داعش لاراضيهم وممتلكاتهم وطردهم  من ديارهم كما تطرق الى دور الكنيسة في احتواء النازحين وتقديم جل ما يمكن  للتخفيف عن ماساتهم انتظارا لعودتهم الى ديارهم.
 ثم توجه الوفد بعدها الى المقر البديل  لحراسات سهل نينوى في عنكاوا وتأكد من اصرار ابناء شعبنا على العودة  المظفرة الى الديار مرفوعي الرأس وان افواج المتطوعين تبذل قصارى جهدها في  التدريب على استخدام السلاح بانتظار معركة تحرير الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى  ليكون لشعبنا حضور ومشاركة فعالة في القضاء على عصابات داعش الارهابية ،  بعدها توجه الوفد الى مقر إقامة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا  بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العالم واستمع الى ملاحظات سيادته السديدة  في اتباع افضل الوسائل للتخفيف من اعباء العوائل النازحة قسرا من ديارها  مؤكدا ان عصابات الارهاب لم ولن تنال من الايمان الراسخ في ضمائر ابناء  شعبنا وان العودة قريبة بالاتكال على الرب  ، ثم زار الوفد الامريكي نيافة  المطران مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك وسهل نينوى  للسريان الارثوذكس وتبادل الطرفان الحديث عن واقع المسيحيين بعد اغتصاب  ممتلكاتهم وتهديم كنائسهم واخراجهم من ديارهم وسرقة مقتنياتهم التي افنوا  اعمارهم في جمعها كما تطرق نيافته الى دور الكنيسة في احتواء الالاف من  العوائل النازحة من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى ومتابعة حياتهم اليومية لتقديم  مايمكن تقديمه  لهم من امور مادية وارشادية.
 كما زار الوفد قناة عشتار الفضائية  واستقبل من قبل مدراء الاقسام والمنتسبين بالحفاوة والاحترام واستمع الى  شرح عن دور القناة في توثيق ماجرى للمسيحيين ومنذ اللحظات الاولى للنزوح  ولديها ارشيف زاخر بهذه الاحداث حيث ما زالت القناة في تواصل مع اهلنا  النازحين قسرا في مختلف اماكن تواجدهم التي يقع بعضها قرب الاماكن الحدودية  مع دول الجوار ، واختتم الوفد جولته بزيارة مكتب المجلس الشعبي الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري في اربيل حيث استقبل من قبل رئيس المجلس شمس الدين  كيوركيس وعدد من اعضاء المجلس ونواب برلمان كوردستان ، وشكر رئيس المجلس  الجهود الاستثنائية التي قام بها اعضاء المنظمة في اعداد تقرير مفصل من  (300) صفحة اوردت الجرائم التي ارتكبت على يد داعش بحق شعبنا في سوريا  والعراق، وكان لهذا التقرير الاثر البالغ في اعلان وزير خارجية اميركا كيري  في 17 اذار 2016 ان ماحل بالمسيحيين والاقليات الاخرى ابادة جماعية تقوم  بها داعش ، ثم ابدى رئيس المنظمة استعداده الكامل في اكمال ماقاموا به،  والعمل وصولاً الى المرحلة الثانية وهي كيفية تطبيق الحماية الدولية وانشاء  منطقة امنة لشعبنا من اجل بناء البنية التحتية وبناء المؤسسات واعادة  اعمار المنطقة والعيش بسلام بعد التحرير ، ثم ودع الوفد بنفس الحفاوة التي  استقبل بها في جميع زياراته.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أبريل 2016)

*الشعراء السريان يطلقون كلماتهم للحب والوطن الجريح واكيتو*






 




 بمناسبة اكيتو نيسان و راس السنة البابلية  الاشورية وبدعم واشراف من الاتحاد العام للادباء والكتاب في العراق اقام  مكتب الثقافة السرياني واتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان مهرجان الثقافة  السريانية وذلك على قاعة فندق كلاسي " اربيل – عنكاوة للفترة من 9- 10  نيسان 2016 . وقد حضر المهرجان وفدا من المكتب التنفيذي لاتحاد الادباء  والمجلس المركزي .
 وقد افتتح المهرجان بالوقوف دقيقة صمت حدادا على ارواح شهداء شعبنا والوطن وشهداء الحرية والكلمة .
 بعدها القى الاديب اشور ملحم ممثل السريان كلمة مكتب الثقافة السريانية ثم  كلمة الاتحاد العام للادباء والكتاب في العراق القاها الشاعر ابراهيم  الخياط ثم كلمة اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان القاها الاديب روند بولص  رئيس الاتحاد .
 بعدها عقدت الجلسة الشعرية الاولى حيث  القيت مجموعة من القصائد باللغات السريانية والعربية والكوردية غنت بالوطن  الجميل رغم ماسيه وما يتعرض له شعبنا من تهجير قسري وتهميش , غنوا لنيسان  الربيع والحب والوفاء . غنو لاكيتو وراس السنة الاشورية . 
 وقد القى في  هذه الجلسة كل من : كوركيس نباتي , زهير بردى , سهام جَبُوري , دلال صليوة  عيسى , امير بولص عكو , باسل شامايا , بنيامين حداد , يوسف زرا , الاب  قرياقوس البرطلي , يوخنا دانيال , جميل الجميل , قصي مصلب , ونوئيل الجميل .  
 القيت بعد ذلك كلمة دار المشرق الثقافية في دهوك القاها الاب شليمون  ايشو رئيس الدار ثم كلمة جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية القاها السيد صباح شامايا  وكلمة النادي الثقافي الاشوري في كركوك القاها السيد يوبرت يوئيل ,  واختتمت الجلسة بفلم وثائقي عن المهجرين من انتاج قناة عشتار الفضائية .
 قدم البرنامج الصباحي الاعلاميين شليمون داؤد وبروين شمعون .
 الجلسة المسائية ادارها الكاتب بطرس نباتي وقد تضمن محاضرات وعلى النحو التالي :
 1 . الموت والبعث .. دراسة مقارنة بين الشعر العراقي القديم والشعر السرياني في العصر الذهبي للاديب نزار حنا الديراني .
 2 . الحداثة في القصيدة الاشورية – السريانية للاديب الدكتور روبن بيث شموئيل .
 3 . الروائيون السريان ... والريادة , والمجاورة في الريادة للقاص والروائي هيثم بردى .
 4 . رموز من تاريخنا النهريني القديم للباحث اشور ملحم .
 الجلسة الشعرية الثانية التي اقيمت صباح  اليوم التالي شارك فيها الشعراء : جبرائيل ماموكا , نوئيل حنونا , يوسف كبو  , بسمة الساعور , شراره يوسف , منال ابونا , كريم اينا , اثير نوح , نمرود  قاشا , , ناجي عكولا , كوثر نجيب , وغزوان صباح , ثم كلمة المؤسسات  الثقافية في القوش القاها الشاعر يوسف زرا 
 الفنان والشاعر عصام شابا فلفل قدم فاصل غنائي باللغتين السريانة والعربية وشاركه في الفاصل مطرب عنكاوة الفنان فواد .
 وقبل اختتام جلسات المهرجان وقد تلاه  بالسريانية الشاعر نؤئيل الجميل وبالعربية الشاعرة فيرجين حنا وقد جاء في  مقدمته : " حيث وقف المهرجان مليا امام محنة الادباء المهجرين قسرا من  دورهم المغتصبة من قبل قوى الشر والظلام . 
 وقد اوصى المهرجان ب : ,  تفعيل هيئة اللغة السريانية في المجمع العلمي العراقي , استحداث مديرية  عامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية في وزارة الثقافة الاتحادية , استحداث قسم  اللغة السريانية في احدى جامعات اقليم كوردستان , تجديد المطالبة بفتح  اكاديمية علمية سريانية في اقليم كوردستان اسوة بالاكاديمية العلمية  الكوردية , دعم المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية في الاقليم  وضرورة اكمال بناية قاعة ومسرح المديرية , ودعم نتاجات الادباء والكتاب  السريان من خلال طبعها من قبل وزارتي الثقافة الاتحادية والاقليم .
  واقر المهرجان في ختام اعماله تثبيت موعد عقد سنويا خلال الفترة من ( 1 –  12 نيسان ) تزامنا مع اعياد اكيتو , على ان يعقد المهرجان المقبل في كركوك  كبادرة خير واوصى لعقد المهرجان اللاحق في بغديدا المحررة .


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أبريل 2016)

*أبناء النهرين يستقبل في أربيل وفدا من منظمة شلومو لتوثيق الإبادة الجماعية*




 


 لجنة الثقافة والإعلام


 استقبل كيان أبناء النهرين في مكتب أربيل  للكيان وفدا من منظمة شلومو لتوثيق الإبادة الجماعية.. ضم كل من السادة  خالص إيشو رئيس الأمانة العامة للمنظمة وفارس ججو نائب الرئيس ونوزاد بولص  سكرتير المنظمة.. وكامل زومايا، ورفيقة إيليا ساكا وريميل صومو أعضاء  المنظمة.
 وكان في استقبال الوفد السيدة كاليتا شابا رئيس الكيان والسيدان سامي سبنيا وأدد يوسف عضوا الهيئة القيادية.
 وقدم وفد المنظمة خلال اللقاء عرضا لأهداف ونشاطات المنظمة وما تم تحقيقه بهذا الشأن حتى الآن، وما تسعى المنظمة لتحقيقه مستقبلا.
 بدورها ثمنت قيادة الكيان الجهود التي  تبذلها المنظمة لا سيما في محور مهم يتعلق بتوثيق ما تعرض له شعبنا من  جرائم، مع إبداء الاستعداد التام للتعاون بهذا الشأن.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أبريل 2016)

*إعلان مشترك للبابا فرنسيس والبطريرك برثلماوس الأول وهيرونيموس الثاني*




 


 في ختام زيارته لمخيّم اللاجئين في موريا  وقّع قداسة البابا فرنسيس والبطريرك المسكوني برتلماوس الأول وهيرونيموس  الثاني رئيس أساقفة أثينا وسائر اليونان إعلانًا مشتركًا جاء فيه: نحن  البابا فرنسيس والبطريرك المسكونيّ برتلماوس وهيرونيموس رئيس أساقفة أثينا  وسائر اليونان قد التقينا في اليونان على جزيرة لسبوس لنُظهر اهتمامنا  العميق بالوضع المأساويّ للعديد من اللاجئين والمهاجرين وطالبي حقّ اللجوء  الذين قَدِموا إلى أوروبا هربًا من أوضاع نزاعٍ وفي حالات عديدة من تهديدات  يوميّة لحياتهم. لا يمكن للرأي العالميّ أن يتجاهل الأزمة الإنسانيّة  الهائلة التي سبّبها انتشار العنف والنزاع المُسلّح، الإضطهاد والنزوح  للأقليات الدينيّة والإثنيّة وانتزاع العائلات من بيوتها مُنتهكة كرامتها  البشريّة وحقوقها الإنسانية الأساسيّة وحرّياتها.
 إنّ مأساة الهجرة القسريّة والنزوح تطال  الملايين وهي في جوهرها أزمة إنسانيّة تتطلّب جواب تضامن ورأفة وسخاء  وتجنيد عمليّ وفوريّ للموارد. ومن لسبوس نناشد المجتمع الدولي للردِّ  بشجاعة في مواجهة هذه الأزمة الإنسانيّة الجسيمة والأسباب الكامنة وراءها،  بواسطة مبادرات دبلوماسيّة وسياسيّة وخيريّة ومن خلال الجهود التعاونيّة في  الشّرق الأوسط وأوروبا.
 وكقادة لكنائسنا، نتّحد في رغبتنا بالسلام  وفي استعدادنا لتعزيز حلّ للنزاعات من خلال الحوار والمصالحة. وإذ نعترف  بالجهود التي تمّ بذلها لتقديم المساعدة والعناية للاجئين والمهاجرين  وطالبي حقّ اللجوء، فإنّنا ندعو جميع القادة السياسيّين لاستعمال جميع  الوسائل لضمان بقاء الأفراد والجماعات، بما فيها المسيحيّين، في أوطانهم  والتمتُّع بالحقّ الأساسيّ بالعيش بسلام وأمان. هناك حاجة ماسة لإجماع  دوليّ واسع وبرنامج مساعدة لدعم سيادة القانون والدّفاع عن حقوق الإنسان  الأساسيّة في هذا الوضع الذي لا يُطاق، لحماية الأقليّات ومكافحة الإتّجار  بالبشر والتهريب، لإزالة الطرق غير الآمنة كتلك عبر بحر إيجيه والبحر  الأبيض المتوسِّط، وتطوير إجراءات آمنة لإعادة الاستيطان. بهذه الطريقة  سنتمكّن من مساعدة تلك البلدان الملتزمة بشكل مباشر في تلبية احتياجات  العديد من إخوتنا وأخواتنا المتألّمين. كما ونعبّر بشكل خاصّ عن تضامننا مع  شعب اليونان الذي أجاب بسخاء على هذه الأزمة بالرّغم من صعوباته  الإقتصاديّة.
 معًا نطالب رسميًّا بوقف الحرب والعنف في  الشّرق الأوسط، وبسلام عادل ودائم وعودة كريمة للذين أُجبروا على ترك  منازلهم. ونسأل الجماعات الدينيّة أن تزيد جهودها في استقبال ومساعدة  وحماية اللاجئين من جميع الأديان، وأن تعمل هيئات الإغاثة الدينيّة  والمدنيّة على تنسيق مبادراتها. ولطالما هناك حاجة، نحثُّ جميع البلدان أن  تسمح باللجوء المؤقّت وتَمنح صفة اللجوء للذين يستوفون شروطها وتوسّع  جهودها في الإغاثة وتعمل مع جميع الرجال والنساء ذويّ الإرادة الصالحة من  أجل وقف سريع للنزاع القائم.
 تُواجه أوروبا اليوم إحدى أزماتها  الإنسانيّة الأكثر خطورة منذ نهاية الحرب العالميّة الثانية. ولمواجهة هذا  التحدّي الخطير نناشد جميع أتباع المسيح ليأخذوا بعين الإعتبار كلمات الربّ  التي سنُحاسَبُ على أساسها يومًا ما: "لأَنِّي جُعتُ فأَطعَمتُموني،  وعَطِشتُ فسَقَيتُموني، وكُنتُ غَريباً فآويتُموني، وعُرياناً  فَكسَوتُموني، ومَريضاً فعُدتُموني، وسَجيناً فجِئتُم إِلَيَّ... الحَقَّ  أَقولُ لَكم: كُلَّما صَنعتُم شَيئاً مِن ذلك لِواحِدٍ مِن إِخوتي هؤُلاءِ  الصِّغار، فلي قد صَنَعتُموه" (متى ۲٥، ۳٥- ۳٦، ٤۰).
 من جهتنا، وطاعة لوصيّة ربّنا يسوع  المسيح، نحن مصمّمون بحزم وصدق على تكثيف جهودنا لتعزيز وحدة المسيحيّين  الكاملة. ونؤكِّد قناعتنا مجدّدًا بأنّ "المصالحة (بين المسيحيّين) تتضمّن  تعزيز العدالة الإجتماعيّة في المجتمع وما بين جميع الشعوب... معًا سنقوم  بواجبنا إزاء تقديم استقبال إنسانيّ في أوروبا للمهاجرين واللاجئين وطالبي  حقّ اللجوء" (الشرعة المسكونيّة،۲۰۰۱). بدفاعنا عن حقوق الإنسان الأساسيّة  للاجئين وطالبي حقّ اللجوء والمهاجرين والعديد من الأشخاص المُهمّشين في  مجتمعاتنا، نريد أن نُحقِّق رسالة الكنائس في خدمة العالم.
 يهدف لقاؤنا اليوم للمساعدة على حمل  الشجاعة والرجاء لأولئك الذين يبحثون عن ملجأ ولجميع الذين يستقبلونهم  ويساعدونهم. ونحثُّ المجتمع الدوليّ على جعل حماية الحياة البشريّة أولويّة  وعلى جميع المستويات من أجل دعم سياسات شاملة تطال الجماعات الدينيّة  بأسرها. إن الوضع الرهيب لجميع المُتضررين من هذه الأزمة الإنسانيّة  الحاليّة، بما فيهم العديد من إخوتنا وأخواتنا المسيحيّين، يتطلّب منّا  صلاة مستمرّة.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أبريل 2016)

*طبيبة من أصل عراقي في قائمة مجلة التايم الامريكية لأكثر الشخصيات العالمية نفوذا*




 


 نبيل رومايا – مشيكان




 تم اختيار الدكتورة العراقية الامريكية مونا حنا عتيشا في استطلاع مجلة التايم الامريكية لأكثر الشخصيات العالمية نفوذا.

 وجاء تسلسل الدكتورة مونا حنا عتيشا في المرتبة العشرين من مجموع مائة في  قائمة مجلة التايم الامريكية لأكثر الشخصيات العالمية نفوذا في عام 2016.
 وكانت مجلة التايم قد استطلعت القراء في الاشهر الماضية لأخذ آرائهم عن اهم الشخصيات العالمية التي لها تأثير ونفوذ في العالم.
 وكانت الدكتورة مونا حنا عتيشا، قد لاحظت  زيادة مادة الرصاص في مياه شرب مدينة فلنت الامريكية عند علاجها لمرضاها  الأطفال منذ شهر شباط 2015، ونبهت المؤسسات المعنية في الولاية ولكنه لم  يعيروا في البداية اهتماما لتحذيراتها.
 ولكن دكتورة مونا أصرت واستمرت بالتحذير  الى ان جرى الانتباه الى خطورة المياه على أطفال وسكان مدينة فلنت، وعندها  تفجرت فضيحة مياه فلنت وجرى اتهام محافظ ولاية مشيكان بالتسبب في الازمة  وعدم معالجتها في الوقت المناسب.
 والدكتورة مونا تعمل كمديرة برنامج  الإقامة للأطفال في المركز الطبي هيرلي في مدينة فلنت الواقعة في ولاية  مشيكان الامريكية، وكذلك تشغل منصب أستاذة مساعدة في طب الأطفال والتنمية  البشرية في جامعة ولاية ميشيغان.
 والدكتورة مونا حنا عتيشا هي ابنة زملاء اتحادنا الديمقراطي العراقي في مشيكان الأعزاء الدكتور موفق حنا وطليعة حنا.
 وقد جاء المرشح الديمقراطي للرئاسة  الامريكية بيرني ساندرز بالمرتبة الاولى في استطلاع القراء وجاء متقدما عن  منافسته هيلاري كلينتون بأربعة وعشرون نقطة.
 وجاء في المراكز العشرة الاولى بعد بيرني  ساندرز كل من فرقة بوي من جنوب كوريا، وزعيم بورما، والرئيس باراك أوباما،  والناشطة الباكستانية ملالا، والمغنية ليدي غاغا، وفرقة سويفت، وميشيل  اوباما، والبابا فرانسيس، والممثل ليوناردو دي كابريو.
 وجاء بعد تسلسل الدكتورة مونا العشرين  شخصيات مهمة مثل السناتور إليزابيث وارن، واصحاب البرامج التلفزيونية ستيفن  كولبير وجون أوليفر، والمستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل.
 ولم يحصل أي من المرشحين الجمهوريين على مراكز متقدمة في الاستطلاع.
 وتطرح مجلة التايم الامريكية الواسعة  الانتشار قائمتها السنوية المشهورة والتي تحتوي على أسماء أكثر الأشخاص  نفوذا في العالم. وتحتوي القائمة اسماء قادة العالم، واصحاب الكفاءات  الكبيرة في مجالات العلوم والتكنولوجيا والفنون، وشخصيات بارزة قدموا عطاء  كبير في اختصاصاتهم من اجل الانسانية.





 للاطلاع على القائمة الكاملة لاستطلاع مجلة التايم
http://time.com/4264934/2016-time-100-poll-results/


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أبريل 2016)

*كركوك: أرفع وفد كنائسي فرنسي يزور المحافظة للتضامن مع المسيحيين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الزمان/

 دعا محافظ كركوك نجم الدين كريم فرنسا الى  دعم المحافظة لمواجهة التحديات التي تمر بها ، مؤكداً الحاجة الى تدريب  قوات الشرطة وإغاثة النازحين. ونقل بيان تلقته (الزمان) امس عن كريم قوله  لدى استقباله امس وفدا كنائسياً فرنسياً رفيع المستوى برئاسة رئيس مجلس  أساقفة فرنسا مطران مرسيليا جورج مونتييه الذي يزور العراق للمرة الأولى ان  (هذه الزيارة تمثل رسالة تطمين للنازحين المسيحيين وخاصة ان كركوك تضيف  اكثر من 400  طالب مسيحي من جامعات الموصل ونينوى للدراسة فيها )، موضحاً  ان(اهمية الزيارة تكمن في انها تثبت ان كركوك آمنة وممكن البقاء فيها،  فضلاً عن تلقي المساعدات ودفع النازحين المسيحيين الى عدم الهجرة وهي فرصة  مهمة لكي يرى الوفد التعايش في المحافظة)، مضيفاً ان(المسيحيين هم من  السكان الاصليين في العراق وخاصة في كركوك  لذا نحن نسعى لبقائهم وعدم  هجرتهم  ونعمل ما بوسعنا لعدم مغادرتهم عبر توفير الاجواء الآمنة لهم  وتلبية ما نستطيع توفيره لهم)، لافتاً الى ان (نزوح المسيحيين وهجرتهم من  كركوك هو الاقل بين المحافظات الاخرى).
 وتابع(لدينا تحديات  صعبة في الجانب  الاقتصادي  بعد انخفاض اسعار النفط وعدم مساعدة الحكومة الاتحادية لنا  والمشاكل السياسية في بغداد)، داعياً فرنسا الى (الاهتمام بكركوك عن طريق  تدريب الشرطة وتقديم مساعدات للنازحين )، مشيراً الى ان (كركوك استقبلت  اكثر من 600  الف نازح وهناك 70  الف طالب نازح بمدارس المحافظة و20  الف  طالب بالجامعات البديلة لذا فإن كركوك بحاجة للدعم والاسناد ولاسيما ان  90   بالمئة من النازحين هم في مركز المدينة ما يشكل ثقلاً كبيراً ونحن  بحاجة للدعم والمساعدة).
 من جهته، عبر المطران مونتييه عن سعادته  لزيارة كركوك ولقاء محافظها والطلبه المسيحيين ، مؤكدا ان زيارته (ليست  سياسية بل جاءت لدعم كركوك والنازحين)، مضيفاً(لمسنا خلال زيارتنا ولقائنا  بالطلبة النازحين ان هنالك تفاؤلاً ومواجهة للتحديات بشجاعة والرغبة في  الاسهام ببناء المستقبل).
 وضم الوفد ايضا المطران ستانسيلاس لالان  مطران بونتواز والمطران باسكال غولنيش مدير منظمة عمل الشرق والنائب عن  الكنائس الشرقية في فرنسا واوليفييه ريبادو مونسنيور الناطق بأسم مجلس  أساقفة فرنسا وعدداً من الصحفيين الفرنسيين ورئيس الرابطة الكلدانية  العالمية صفاء صباح هندي.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أبريل 2016)

*المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية تقيم معرضا للفن التجريدي  بعنوان (معاناة المهجرين)*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 برعاية مديرها العام/ وكالة السيد الدكتور  امجد حويزي، أقامت المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية معرضاً  للفنان متي الكنون حمل عنوان ((معاناة المهجرين)) صباح الثلاثاء 18 نيسان  2016 على قاعة مديرية التراث والمتحف السرياني بعنكاوا.
 افتتح المعرض السيد د. أمجد ارشد الحويزي،  بحضور السادة مدير ناحية عنكاوا، ومدير عام الثقافة التركمانية، ومجموعة  من المستشارين وأعضاء البرلمان السابقين وعدد من الفنانين والأكاديميين  والأدباء والمثقفين وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني ومحبي الرسم التجريدي  فضلا عن عدد من وسائل الإعلام والقنوات الفضائية وحشد من المهتمين  والمتابعين للحركة الفنية.
 جسدت لوحات الفنان أساليب فنية حديثة  متنوعة تعبر عن واقع الحياة المفعم بالأمل رغم الصعوبات ومعاناة التهجير،  حيث ضم المعرض مجموعة منتخبة من أعمال الفنان ذو أسلوب يتميز بالرسوم  والتخطيطات الحديثة التجريدية المتطورة وخاصة التخطيط والكولاج والرسم  الأكاديمي، حيث بدأ الفنان متي الكنون برسم هذا الأسلوب من الفن منذ سنة  1975 بأسلوب متميز أشاد به الفنانين العراقيين.  
 يذكر أن لدى الفنان متي الكنون أربعة مشاركات فنية ضمن معارض المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية.
 حازت الأعمال اهتماما كبيرا من الحضور  الذين عبروا عن إعجابهم البالغ بنتاجات الفنان، مدونين كلمات الإعجاب  والتقدير في سجل الزيارات.
 يشار إلى إن المعرض يستمر لمدة ثلاثة أيام.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أبريل 2016)

*وفد البرلمان الفرنسي يلتقي سيادة المطران بشّار وردة والمطران نيقوديموس متّي شرف*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار وفد البرلمان الفرنسي مساء يوم الأحد  17 نيسان 2019 سيادة المطران بشّار وردة رئيس أساقفة إيبارشية أربيل  الكلدانية وسيادة المطران مار نيقوديموس متّي شرف رئيس أساقفة الموصل  وكوردستان للسريان الارثوذكس في دار مطرانية أربيل في عنكاوا، يرافقهم  السيد جعفر ئيمينكي نائب رئيس برلمان أقليم كوردستان.
 إستعرض الجانبان واقع وأزمات شعبنا  المٌهجر والصعوبات التي يواجهها، وضرورة حثّ المعنيين بالإسراع في تحرير  القُرى المُغتصبة في الموصل وسهل نينوى وسبل إعادة بناءها لضمان العودة  والإستقرار آمنين في قراهم التاريخية، ووقف نزيف الهجرة.


 الدائرة الإعلامية
 مطرانية أربيل الكلدانية


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أبريل 2016)

*منظمة حمورابي: ندوة كولون الفكرية تضع آليات وبرامج عمل حقوقية بشان اللاجئين والنازحين والمرأة وحرية التعبير*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم-NNN/HHRO


من توصيات الندوة : الدعوة إلى إنشاء مؤسسات مدربة وفعالة لمعالجة الكوارث والماسي التي تعرض لها العراقيون
الدعوة إلى مراجعة المناهج الاجتماعية والتربوية بما يخدم احترام التنوع وحماية التعددية الثقافية والدينية
تعزيز دور منظمات المجتمع المدني وتطوير أسس الشراكة بينها والإفادة من التجارب الدولية في هذا الشأن
اعتماد مبدأ المواطنة بوضعه المعيار الوحيد للحقوق المتساوية
    أصدر المشاركون في الندوة الفكرية  الحقوقية التي عقدت في مدينة كولون الألمانية رسالة وتوصيات ورش العمل التي  عقدت ضمن سياقات الندوة ، ولأهمية ما جاء فيها يهم منظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الإنسان أن تنشرها مع العلم أن المنظمة هي إحدى الجهات التي شاركت بفعالية  بأعمال الندوة من خلال السيد وليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات العامة في حمورابي .
 الندوة الفكرية الحقوقية في كولن بألمانيا المنعقدة
  بتاريخ 26-27 آذار 2016
  رسالة الندوة وتوصيات ورش العمل
   انعقدت ورشات عمل الندوة الفكرية  الحقوقية بمدينة كولن الألمانية، على مدى يومين هما يومي السبت 26 والأحد  27 آذار مارس 2016، وقد تداولت كل ورشة مقترحاً تأسيسياً استند إلى الورقة  المعدة بالخصوص، وعلى وفق البرنامج المعلن. وبعد حوارات مكثفة تضمنت ربط  الأسس الفكرية لمبادئ حقوق الإنسان مع المؤمل من حركة حقوق الإنسان  العراقية إجرائياً؛ توصل المشاركون إلى جملة من التوصيات الموجهة بالأساس  إلى منظمات حقوق الإنسان والمجتمع المدني كما نحيلها إلى الجهات المعنية  بقضايا حقوق الإنسان في الاتحاد الأوروبي والمنظمة الدولية وفي المنظمات  الإقليمية الفاعلة وإلى الحكومتين العراقية الاتحادية والكوردستانية، وكل  على وفق طابع المسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقه سواء بالعمل المباشر أم بتقديم  الدعم المباشر واللوجستي لحشد الطاقات وتوحيدها في إطار الحل الأمثل إنساني  الجوهر، بخاصة هنا ما يتعلق بالنازحين وطالبي اللجوء بكل فئاتهم وبالتحديد  منهم الفئات الهشة كالنساء والأطفال والمرضى. ولقد تجسدت التوصيات في  قسمين؛ منها توصيات تتطلع للإجراءات العاجلة التي لا تحتمل تأجيلا نظراً  للظروف الإنسانية الطارئة التي تتضمنها، وتوصيات أخرى تشكل مهمة التفاعل  بشأنها استراتيجية متوسطة أو بعيدة المدى. ونُجمل هنا تلك التوصيات على وفق  محور كل ورشة عمل وكالآتي:


توصيات ورشة العمل عن اللاجئات واللاجئين العراقيين في دول الشتات، الأوضاع وسبل المساعدة والحلول
 

يعاني مئات من طالبي اللجوء(منهم حوالي 1700 مواطن عراقي)  من مخاطر  وتهديدات لحيواتهم؛ إذ مازالوا عالقين على الحدود المقدونية.. ويتطلب هذا  سرعة التدخل سواء في تزويدهم بتسهيلات السكن المؤقت أم بشأن الغذاء والدواء  والحماية الأمنية في ظروف العنف الممارس بخاصة على الفئات الهشة من نساء  وأطفال وظروف المتاعب التي عانوا منها على امتداد طريق تكبدوا فيه خسائر  نفسية وبدنية وتضحيات جسيمة.
وفي إطار القرارات الأوروبية وعلى وفق رغبة عدد من طالبي اللجوء  بالعودة، فإن المشاركات والمشاركين يحثون الحكومة العراقية لتسهيل إصدار  الوثائق العراقية المطلوبة للاجئين لاستكمال الإجراءات الخاصة بهم سواء في  الإقامة أم بالعودة وضمان حقوقهم بجميع الأحوال.
وطالبوا أيضاً، بالتوجه الفعلي الجاد للبحث عن المفقودين وضحايا  التهريب وزيادة اهتمام الحكومة العراقية بذلك وتنسيقها مع الجهات الأممية  بهذا الشأن.
مضاعفة الانتباه على الضحايا الصامتة من الأطفال بين النازحين  والمهجرين وحماية حقوقهم وكفالتها بإيجاد الوسائل المناسبة والاستراتيجيات  التي تحقق ذلك وتلبي متطلباته.
فضح ظاهرة المتاجرة بالطفولة من قبل بعض دوائر اللجوء عبر الإعلام.
ودعوا للاهتمام بقضايا الأطفال الموجودين في دول المهجر من دون آبائهم  وأمهاتهم والعمل على عقد الصلات مع الجهات المعنية لمراقبة أوضاعهم بما  يمنع عنهم حالات الابتزاز والوقوع بمشكلات صحية وأو نفسية أو اجتماعية.
المطالبة بتأمين قدر أكبر من الحماية للنازحين والمهجرين قسراً بعد  استفحال ظواهر الاعتداءات عليهم وظواهر الابتزاز والاستغلال بأعمال تتنافى  والقيم الإنسانية السليمة.
العمل على تحشيد الرأي العام الوطني والأممي من أجل إدانة أشكال  استغلال اللاجئين بكل حالاته وأبرزها الظاهرة الجديدة في استغلالهم دينياً.
إيجاد آلية للعمل مع المؤسسات المختصة، بالاستناد إلى الأسس الفكرية  للعمل الحقوقي، من أجل التصدي للنفَس العنصري الموجه ضد اللاجئين، وما  يُرتكب بحقهم من اعتداءات متفاقمة بعدد من البلدان الأوروبية.
إدانة جرائم تعرضت فيها لاجئات للاعتداء والابتزاز وأخريات تعرضنَّ  للاغتصاب في مراكز النزوح واللجوء وبهذا الشأن تمَّ انتقاد عدم توافر  الحماية الكافية، وعدم تدخل الشرطة لوقف الاعتداء في ظروف عديدة كان يمكن  فيها التصدي للجريمة.
دان الحضور ظاهرة إجبار الفتيات الصغيرات النازحات على الزواج بالإكراه  واستغلال أوضاعهن المادية والاجتماعية بغية ارتكاب جريمة التزويج باستغلال  تلك الظروف.
وفي إطار الفهم الموضوعي لظاهرة الهجرة وتفعيل الجوانب الإيجابية فيها،  دعا الحضور في يالندوة المهاجرين العراقيين إلى ضرورة الاندماج وتعلم لغة  دولة الإقامة والعمل على الانخراط في العمل المجتمعي.
وفي ضوء افتضاح ظاهرة التسلل للعناصر الإرهابية ولتلك التي ارتكبت  جرائم قبل رحيلها، تمت توكيد التأييد التام لدول المهجر فيما تقوم به من  جهود التدقيق بطلبات اللجوء للكشف عن الخلايا النائمنة للإرهابيين  والمجرمين ممن يحاول تبييض صفحته والتخفي أو تبييض أموال منهوبة.
وطالب المجتمعون في الندوة دول المهجر لإعادة النظر ببعض قوانينها التي  تعيق محاكمة الإرهابيين من المتسللين مع طالبي االلجوء إلى أراضي تلك  البلدان الأوروبية.
وتقدم المشاركون بندوة كولن بالشكر والثناء لموقف سلطات مدينة  شتوتكاردت لتقديمها المساعدات والإشراف الطبي للنساء الناجيات من أسْر داعش  ممن تعرضن للاغتصاب والاعتداءات الوحشية.
وقد أوصى المشاركون بالندوة بضرورة تواصل منظمات حقوق الإنسان وتنسيقها  على خلفية وحدة جهودها فكريا حقوقياً، من أجل تعزيز المساهمة في تحقيق  المزيد من النجاح وضمان تلبية أفضل لحقوق الإنسان...
وكشفت المداولات الفكرية الحقوقية عن ارتباط تدهور الحالة الحقوقية  بسلطة الطائفية السياسية وصراعاتها التي تسببت جوهرياً في تفاقم حالات  النزوح واللجوء.
ودرست المشاركات والمشاركون الخلفية الفلسفية والأخلاقية المرضية التي  تسببت في أشكال الاستغلال السياسي لمعاناة بنات وأبناء الديانة الأيزيدية،  ودانوها ورصدوا حال تفاقمها وأوصوا باتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لمواجهتها  بحراك شعبي وحنلات جماهيرية واسعة.
وفي إطار وحدة الفكر الإنساني مع غنى التنوع أشار المجتمعون إلى ضرورة  استثمار التواجد العراقي في دول الإقامة والاستفادة من طاقات الجاليات  بجعلها مركز قوة ونشاط فاعل ومؤثر يمكنه أن يعزز التضامن مع البلاد ومع فرص  التنمية ووضع الحلول المناسبة للمشكلات والعقبات التي تجابه الوطن.
 


توصيات ورشة العمل الخاصة بـ أوضاع النازحين العراقيين، الأوضاع وسبل المساعدة والحلول
  واصلت المشاركات والمشاركون جهودهم في  القراءة الفكرية الحقوقية المعمقة للقضايا المطروحة بأبعادها النظرية  وخلفياتها الفكرية الفلسفية وما ينعكس من عبر ذلك من توصيات مؤثرة في  الشؤون الإجرائية دفاعاً عن حقوق الإنسان ونضالا من أجل تلبية تلك الحقوق  وحمايتها وكفالة عدم التجاوز ومنع الاعتداء عليها بخاصة في الظروف الأمنية  غير المستقرة وما تعيث به قوى الفساد وبظواهر الانفلات الأمني في المناطق  المستباحة من القوى الإرهابية وما ترتكبه من جرائم بشعة. ولقد ربط  المجتمعون دائما بين السس الفكرية القيمية المبدئية وبين المتطلبات  الإجرائية في محاولة لتعزيز التنوير والتثقيف بالقضايا الحقوقية ومبادئها  واسس حمايتها على أوسع نطاق حركي وجماهيري شعبي. وبدراسة ورشة العمل  المتخصصة بقضية النازحين والمهجرين قسراً في داخل الوطن، خرجت الورشة  بالتوصيات الآتية:


في ضوء تضخم ظاهرة النزوج واللجوء القسري وشمولها ملايين العراقيات  والعراقيين، باتت بحاجة ملحة لأوسع الجهود التشريعية التي يمكنها أنْ تسنّ  القوانين اللازمة لمعالجة قضايا النزوح والتهجير القسري بكفاية توفر  الحماية للجميع وتطلق طاقات البناء الإيجابية بدل التعطيل والوقوع في حبائل  المشكلات المتفاقمة .
بالنظر لعمق الأزمة وحجمها النوعي الكبير فهي أشبه بظواهر الكوارث  الطبيعية الطارئة، ما يقتضي إنشاء مؤسسات طوارئ فعالة ومدربة لمعالجة  الكوارث التي حلت بالمجتمع والدولة.
واستراتيجياً ينبغي إعادة النظر بالمناهج الدراسية والتربوية بما يخدم  ثقافة احترام التنوع وتوفير أسس حماية التعددية الثقافية والدينية  للمجتمعات المتنوعة في النسيج المجتمعي العراقي، مع تبني برامج متخصصة في  الشؤون التربوية النفسية للنازحين في ضوء فداحة المشكلات التي تجابههم.
وإجرائياً لابد من العمل الجدي المسؤول على توثيق الانتهاكات الحقوقية  في المخيمات بالاشارة بشكل خاص إلى ما يرتكب بحق النساء والأطفال من جرائم  ابتزاز وتشغيل بالسخرة، ولابد أيضا من تقديم ذاك الرصد للانتهاكات للجهات  المختصة كي لا يتم الاكتفاء بالإدانة اللفظية لاستغلال النازحين والاتجار  بهم بل للتوجه إلى تفعيل قوانين العقوبات تجاه كل جريمة.
وأوصت الورشة بوضع استراتيجية عمل يمكنها التعجيل بإجراءات تنظيم عودة  النازحين والمهجرين إلى مناطقهم المحررة من سيطرة داعش وأن يكون من محاور  تلك الاستراتيجية إيجاد الوسائل الكفيلة بتوفير الخدمات وإعادة تأهيل  المؤسسات والبنى التحتية لتلك المناطق، ومن ذلك أيضاً تشغيل المؤسسات  الحكومية بما فيها المصارف الأهلية والحكومية وإلزامها بتقديم الخدمات  الأساس الضرورية، وحث النوادي والمؤسسات الرياضية والشبابية للعودة إلى  نشاطاتها المجتمعية التنويرية بمنحها الميزانيات الداعمة.
 


وبالاستناد إلى حالات التهجير القسري الجارية ببعض الأحياء والضواحي  والمدن والمؤسسة على الفصل الطائفي، فقد طالب المجتمعون بفرض هيبة القضاء  وسلطة القانون وعدم التهاون في تنفيذ قرارات المحاكم وإجراءاتها التي تحدد  المتسببين في ظواهر النزوح وتفرض المحاسبة والقرارات العقابية المناسبة.
على وفق مبادئ العدالة الانتقالية ضرورة اعتبار ما جرى للمسيحيين  والأيزيديين منذ جريمة سميل على الآثوريين عام 1933، جريمة إبادة جماعية،  وتثبيت ذلك بقرارات وقوانين تفرض التعويضات والمعالجات المتناسبة وحجم  الجريمة.
ومن أجل مباشرة كل الإجراءات المؤملة لابد من إنجاز إحصاءات دقيقة  للنازحين والمهجرين بشكل عام وبتفاصيل تكشف طبيعة المعاناة وتفاصيلها بقصد  تحديد طابع المعالجة لكل مفردة وحجمها وهويتها.
إن قراءتنا الفكرية الحقوقية ببعديها النظري والإجرائي ترى ضرورة العمل  على توفير بناء مؤسسي مستقل لمعالجة أوضاع النازحين بالمستويين الحكومي  والشعبي، ومن ضمن ذلك تأسيس مراكز بحثية وجسور تضامنية تستقطب الجهود  الدولية المتخصصة واقرار تشريعات مناسبة بالخصوص.
إنّ مهمة عدّ كثير من المحافظات والمناطق العراقية، مناطق منكوبة تظل  ضرورة قصوى من أجل إعادة بنائها في إطار استراتيجية مناسبة. ولكن فضلا عن  بناء المدن المتضررة، ينبغي أيضاً تقديم تعويضات مادية للنازحين بمختلف  المراحل وأن تقر تلك الإجراءات بقانون وبلوائح وآليات تنفيذية مدروسة.
وفي ضوء القراءة الفكرية الحقوقية يجد المجتمعون أن عالمنا المعاصر قد  تجاوز مرحلة اجترار مفاهيم من زمن العبودية وفلسفة الكهوف وظلاميتها، مما  تمارسه قوى الإرهاب؛ الأمر الذي يتطلب واجباً وطنياً وإنسانياً بأولوية  قصوى في اتخاذ قرار مخصوص بحق جريمة المختطفات والناجيات ومتابعة كل  الاجراءات اللازمة بشأن معالجة هذه القضية بكل محاورها وتفاصيلها.
إنّ المهام الوطنية في قضايا النزوح ومعالجتها، لا تنحصر بحدود إجرائية  تخص الأمن والـاهيل العمراني المادي بل تتطلب معركة فكرية ثقافية شاملة  تستدعي إطلاق برامج إعلامية تستند إلى معالجات منظمات المجتمع المدني  والمنظمات الحقوقية بما يؤكد استقلالية المعالجة وموضوعيتها، وإبعادها عن  الاستغلال الحزبي والطائفي وعن المرجعيات وأساليب الأدلجة وأي شكل للمتاجرة  بالقضية .
ومن أجل توفير فرص الالتزام الفكري الحقوقي أرضية جوهرية لاحترام  التعددية وغنى التنوع وسلامته لابد من الاحتفاظ بوثائق التغيير الديموغرافي  من أجل تطبيع الأوضاع وإعادتها إلى ما كانت عليه قبل جرائم التغيير وتوكيد  التمسك بالمبادئ والدلالات الأنضج إنسانياً بالخصوص.
وترسيخاً لمبادئ الإنسانية وتثبيت أثر التجاريب في حيوات الأجيال أوصت  الندوة بالحرص على تحديد يوم حداد وطني بشأن ما ارتكب من جرائم إبادة بحق  المسيحيين والأيزيديين والشبك بين الثالث والسابع من آب أغسطس من كل عام.
وفي ضوء فلسفة الدستور العراقي ومبادئ الديموقراطية وأنسنة وجودنا  واحترام الحقوق تمّ التوصية بضرورة إعادة النظر بالقوانين والتشريعات التي  تمس حقوق المكونات العراقية غير المسلمة، خاصة قوانين الأحوال المدنية، وما  تبعها في قانون البطاقة الوطنية الموحدة بالإشارة إلى المادة 26.
وتبنت الندوة توصية خاصة بالعمل على إعادة الثقة بين المكونات  المجتمعية ومؤسسات الدولة، والحرص على توفير أجواء المصالحة ونشر ثقافة  التسامح والوئام من أجل خلق السلم الأهلي وعودة النازحين إلى مناطقهم  الأصلية.
 


ضرورة قيام مؤسسات الدولة بتوفير أجواء إعادة المتضررين من أعمال العنف  والإرهاب في مختلف المحافظات العراقية إلى مناطقهم الأصلية وتامين  سلامتهم، حماية للتنوع المجتمعي والتعددي في العراق؛ وتجنيبهم مشروعات  التوطين بصيغ الغيتوات والمنعزلات المرفوضة في المبادئ الحقوقية وأسسها  الفكرية.
ومن أجل دراسات ومعالجات موضوعية تتناسب والوقائع، أوصى المجتمعون بجمع  النتائج التي توصلت إليها منظمات المجتمع المدني معاً وسوياً، لخلق تراكم  معرفي حول ظاهرة النزوح وتسهيل فرص المعالجة برؤية أكثر شمولاً ونضجاً  ووضوحاً في القراءة الواقعية.
ولاحظت الندوة بما توافر بين يديها من معلومات أهمية منح وثائق عراقية  للمقيمين في مخيمي بختباري في خانقين وكاني كابازا في كلار بوصفهم مواطنين  عراقيين، ويستدعي الأمر مزيد تدقيق رسمي يحترم حقوق هذه الكوكبة وما  يشابهها من حالات.
وأوصى المجتمعون بإعداد ملخص شامل لمنجز ورشات العمل وترجمته إلى عدد  من اللغات الأوروبية الحية وإيصالها إلى المنظمات الدولية المعنية ونشرها  في وسائل الإعلام المختلفة وهو ما تتضمنه هذه الرسالة الموجهة لمختلف  الأطراف المعنية.
 

توصيات عن ورشة حالة حقوق الإنسان في العراق وسبل تطوير منظمات حقوق  الإنسان  العراقية في الداخل والخارج تنضيجاً للحركة الحقوقية وفعاليتها  وتأثير جهودها
 التأمت هذه الورشة يوم السادس والعشرين من  آذار مارس وأديرت فعالياتها على مدى عدد من الجسات طوال يوم السبت 263..  ورتبت توصياتها الإجرائية على الأسس الفكرية الحقوقية متجهة لتفعيل توصيات  إجرائية تتحول إلى سلسلة من الأنشطة المنتظرة إجرائياً لمجمل منظمات ونشطاء  الحركة الحقوقية في داخل الوطن وفي خارجه

 وقد تبنت التوصيات الآتية:
 أولا :. محور عمل الحركة الحقوقية بشأن الاضطهاد السياسي والديني وجرائم الإبادة الجماعية:


     ضرورة التطوير النوعي لجهود الحركة الحقوقية بسعيها  ومنظمات  المجتمع المدني كافة ومن خلال شراكات مع نقابات واتحادات حقوقية، ويُستفاد  من تجاريب دولية مخصوصة، لإعداد مشاريع قوانين وأو تعديل قوانين نافذة  تمهيداً لإحالتها إلى الجهات المختصة...
أن تعتني الحركة الحقوقية ومنظماتها بمهمة الدفع نحو تفعيل دور الادعاء العام في التحقيق بالانتهاكات والجرائم المرتكبة...
إيجاد محور مخصوص يركز على حث الجهات الرسمية في العراق وأو التعاون مع  المنظمات الدولية ذات العلاقة للعمل المشترك باتجاه النظر في جرائم  الإبادة الجماعية أمام المحاكم الدولية المختصة ومن أجل ذلك لابد من العمل  المثابر المتصل للدفع باتجاه انضمام العراق لاتفاقية روما...
وبالاتفاق مع توصيات أكثر من ورشة تمّ التوكيد على مطالبة الجهات  التشريعية في العراق باعتماد قوانين لحماية النازحين وضحايا الإبادة  الجماعية ورعايتهم وتعويضهم وجعل هذه المهمة أحد محاور العمل الحقوقي  الأساس لمنظماتنا.
تكريس مهمة النضال من أجل دفع الجهات المعنية لتحمل مسؤولياتها في  إعادة إعمار المناطق المحررة من الإرهاب وتزويدها بالخدمات وتشييد بنيتها  التحتية من جديد وضمان عودة سكانها بما يمنع محاولات التغيير السكاني  القسري.. وهذا ما يتطلب وضع استراتيجيات اتصال بين منظمات حقوق الإنسان في  داخل الوطن وفي المهجر، لأداء الواجب المخصوص.
 


حث منظمات المجتمع المدني العراقية على زيادة التنسيق فيما بينها في  الداخل والخارج فيما يخص حماية ضحايا الإبادة الجماعية ودعوتها للتنسيق  عملها مع المجتمع الدولي عبر قاعدة معلومات خاصة لهذه المنظمات وباللغات  العالمية المعتمدة. وللمنظمات العراقية في المهجر أن تؤدي دورا فاعلا  ومميزا بهذا الشأن عبر قدرتها على الاتصال والتاثير على المؤسسات الدولية  والحكومات.
أن  يتضمن خطاب الحركة الحقوقية دعم سلطة القانون ومؤسسات الدولة ومنها  مؤازرة قوات ضبط النظام بتشكيلاتها الرسمية منها والشعبية  بقصد التصدي  للجماعات الإرهابية ومحاولاتها النيل من الاستقرار والأمن ولعل جزءاً مهما  من هذه المهمة يتمثل في الإشادة بالانتصارات المتوالية في استعادة سلطة  الدولة في المدن والمحافظات العراقية من سيطرة تلك القوى الإجرامية  الظلامية.
أن تتبنى الحركة الحقوقية في خطابها محور مطالبة الجهات الحكومية  والمجتمع الدولي لدعم مهمة تحرير المختطفات والمختطفين من الأيزيديين  ومعالجة قضاياهم بالترافق مع إنهاء سطوة القوى الإرهابية الظلامية  وبلطجتها.
        إطلاق خطاب حقوقي لتحشيد الرأي العام الأممي من أجل أوشع إدانة  لجرائم الإبادة الجماعية وضد الإنسانية وجرائم الحرب التي ارتكبت ضد أتباع  الديانات والمذاهب منذ تأسيس الدولة العراقية وحتى اليوم. ترسيخاً لفكر  إنساني حقوقي جديد ومنعاً لأية فرصة لتكرار الجريمة.
مطالبة الجهات التشريعية بتفعيل الجهد القضائي في جرائم الإبادة  الجماعية وجرائم ضد الإنسانية وجرائم الحرب التي ارتكبتها الجماعات  الارهابية بالإشاشرة إلى ما تمَّ ارتكابه ضد الأيزيديين والمسيحيين والشبك  والكاكائيين والتركمان الشيعة وغيرهم من مكونات الشعب العراقي ومحاسبة كل  الأطراف من الجماعات والأشخاص الذين تسببوا بها وأو تواطئوا مع حدوثها ما  أدى إلى استباحة مناطق شاسعة من قبل الإرهابيين(الدواعش) وأو أية مجاميع  إرهابية أخرى...
 ثانيا:. محور عمل الحركة الحقوقية بشأن مكافحة الفساد بأنواعه:
             إنَّ عمق القراءة الفكرية  الحقوقية يؤكد أنّ حقوق الإنسان تظل بحالة انتهاك وتهديد فيي ظل نظام  الفساد. ومن أجل ذلك أفرد توصية من أجل المطالبة بتفعيل دور المؤسسات  المسؤولة عن مكافحة الفساد في أجهزة القضاء والادعاء العام ومفوضية النزاهة  وبقية الأجهزة التنفيذية المعنية.
             وفي ذات الاتجاه أوصى بالعمل  على تعزيز خطاب يدعو إلى تفعيل دور منظمات المجتمع المدني عبر إطلاق حملات  تتبنى آليات المراقبة والرصد والتوثيق بالتنسيق مع الجهات التشريعية  المحلية والمؤسسات الدولية المتخصصة بأساليب مكافحة الفساد.
             وتوجهت الندوة في ورشتها هذه  بنداء من أجل دعم الحراك الاحتجاجي المدني السلمي ومساندة المطالب الشعبية  المطالبة بالإصلاح والتغيير الجذري بما يشمل البنية السياسية للدولة ويحقق  مبدأ المواطنة ومكافحة الفساد وتوفير الخدمات وتعزيز مواجهة الإرهاب وترسيخ  مبادئ العدل الاجتماعي...  
 ثالثا :. محور عمل الحركة الحقوقية بشأن  التعليم والثقافة والإعلام؛ وقد وضعت المشاركات والشاركون جملة من التصورات  المبدئية التي تنتظر من الحركة الحقوقية ومنظماتها جذب الجهود باتجاهها  وكالآتي:


المطالبة بإصلاح المؤسسات التعليمية بكل مراحلها ومناهجها بما يضمن  تخليصها من أفكار وآليات إنتاج التطرف الديني والحزبي وضرورة تحقيق  استقلاليتها وموضوعيتها العلمية والمعلوماتية ومنع إقامة الشعائر الدينية  فيها...
 


إلغاء دروس التربية الدينية في المؤسسات التعليمية الرسمية واستبدالها  بدروس في تاريخ الأديان وحاضرها في العراق بعيدا عن التعصب وأو الترويج  لدين أو مذهب بعينه.
إصلاح البنية التحتية للمكتبة الوطنية والمكتبات العامة وتعزيز دورها  الثقافي والتربوي في نشر قيم المواطنة والتسامح وبناء ذاكرة تاريخية وطنية  موحدة..
إدخال درس ثقافة حقوق الإنسان في المناهج الدراسية لمختلف المراحل   لتنشئة الأجيال على قيم التسامح وقبول الآخر وتغليب المصلحة العامة وتشجيع  التعايش بين الأديان والثقافات.
نشر توعية بخصوص ظاهرة اقتناء ألعاب الأطفال التي تشجع على العنف  والعدوانية وتنمي القسوة لدى الأطفال مع المطالبة بتشريع قوانين تمنع  استيراد هذه الألعاب.
دعوة وسائل الإعلام لممارسة دور إيجابي في تطوير الجوانب التعليمية  والتثقيفية فيما يخص ثقافة حقوق الإنسان والتسامح والامتناع عن ممارسة خطاب  ينتهك الحقوق والحريات الشخصية والعامة. والمطالبة بنشر خطاب حقوقي يدين  كافة أنواع الانتهاكات والمضايقات التي يتعرض لها الإعلاميون في أثناء  ممارستهم لعملهم الاستقصائي والتنويري.
السعي للتأثير على الجهات الرسمية بالدولة ودفعها لجذب القدرات الدولية  ذات العلاقة للمساهمة في إعادة إعمار الأماكن الآثارية والتاريخية وكافة  الرموز الثقافية التي جرى هدمها وتخريبها وأو الإساءة لها على يد العصابات  الإجرامية والإرهابية.
 رابعا :. محور عمل الحركة الحقوقية بشأن حقوق المرأة


إلغاء أو تعديل كل التشريعات القانونية التي تنتهك إنسانية المرأة أو  تعاملها ككائن أدنى من الرجل أو تلك التي تخرق مبدأ المساواة بين الرجل  والمرأة وجعلها متوافقة مع التشريعات والمواثيق الدولية
حماية المرأة من جرائم الشرف وإخضاع هذه الجرائم لأقصى العقوبات
تجريم العنف ضد المرأة بكل أنواعه ضمن منظومة كاملة تشمل تشريع قانون العنف الأسري
إدانة كل أنواع الزيجات خارج المحكمة المدنية بما فيها تزويج القاصرات  قسرا ودعوة الجهات القضائية والتشريعية والتنفيذية لمنع هذه الظاهرة
إصدار التشريعات بمنع ختان النساء
إنشاء مراكز حماية النساء المعنفات والهاربات من جرائم الشرف أو التزويج القسري (بالإكراه).
الدعوة لإلغاء كافة المواد القانونية التي تشرعن أسلمة القاصرين  والقاصرات وبضمنها تعديل أو إلغاء المادة 26 من قانون البطاقة الوطنية
 خامسا:. محور عمل الحركة الحقوقية بشأن حرية التعبير ومبدأ المواطنة


اعتماد مبدأ المواطنة بوصفه المعيار الوحيد في توزيع الحقوق والواجبات  بالدولة والمجتمع عبر مبدأ فصل الدين عن الدولة ورفض السياسة الطائفية  والاثنية.
سن قانون لحماية التنوع الديني والقومي والثقافي وتجريم التمييز والتكفير
إقرار مبدأ الحرية الدينية في الاعتناق أو عدمه لكل الأديان والمذاهب  بدون استثناء ورفض أي محاولة قسرية تمارس لإرغام أتباع الديانات على تغيير  ديانتهم
 


اعتبار حرية التعبير بكل أشكاله الفكرية والسلوكية للفرد والجماعات حقا  أساساً من حقوق الإنسان، ويتم صيانة هذا الحق عبر تشريع قانون يتطابق مع  القوانين الدولية
إيقاف عمليات الاعتقال العشوائي من دون أوامر قضائية وإطلاق سراح كافة الموقوفين ممن لا توجد أدلة أو مسوغات قانونية لاعتقالهم فورا
إعادة النظر بالجرائم التي يعاقب عليها بالإعدام ومطالبة السلطات  التشريعية بحصر تلك العقوبة بالجرائم الجسيمة، مدخلا لإلغاء عقوبة الإعدام  ورفعها من القوانين.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أبريل 2016)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي وفد الاساقفة الفرنسيين في بلدة عينكاوة – اربيل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 التقى غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو مساء الاربعاء 20 نيسان وصباح الخميس 21 نيسان بوفد الاساقفة  الفرنسيين الذي يزور اقليم كوردستان للتضامن مع العائلات المهجرة وكنيسة  العراق. ويضم الوفد رئيس مجلس اساقفة فرنسا المطران جورج بونتيه والمطران  لالان مطران بونتواز – سرسيل حيث للكلدان رعيتان والمونسينيور بسكال كولنيش  مسؤول جمعية "العمل من اجل الشرق" والمونسينيور ريبادو دوماس سكرتير مجلس  اساقفة فرنسا والناطق الرسمي باسمه.
 وتناول الحديث موضوع تنظيم المساعدات  للعائلات المهجرة وللطلاب في عموم المدن وكيفية دعم المسيحيين في هذه  الظروف القاسية مع امل تحرير مناطقهم وعودتهم الى بيوتهم بعد داعش. من  جانبه شكرهم غبطة البطريرك ساكو على اهتمام فرنسا حكومة وكنيسة بالوضع في  العراق ودعم الاقليات من خلال زياراتهم المتكررة ودعمهم الدائم. ودعا الوفد  الى عشاء المحبة حضره ايضا السادة المطارنة: جان سليمان ويوسف توما وبشار  متي وردة وسعادة القنصل الفرنسي العام في اقليم كوردستان وقرينته ومدير  المعهد الكهنوتي والرئيس الاقليمي لرهبان الكلمة المتجسد.
 كما التقى غبطته في صباح الخميس بمجموعة من الصحفيين الذين رافقوا الوفد.
 وسيعود غبطته مساء اليوم الى بغداد بعد عودة الوفد الزائر الى فرنسا.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أبريل 2016)

*فيان دخيل تشيد بخطوة "العموم البريطاني" و تحث بغداد على الانضمام لـ "روما" من اجل انصاف الايزيديين والمكونات العراقية جميعا*








​ 

عشتارتيفي كوم/


  تشيد النائب في مجلس النواب العراقي،  فيان دخيل، بالخطوة الشجاعة التي اقدم عليها 278 نائبا  من اصل 650 نائبا  من مجلس العموم البريطاني، والتي تضمنت رفع مذكرة تدعو الحكومة البريطانية  إلى اعتبار ان جرائم عصابات داعش الارهابية بحق الايزيديين والمسيحيين و  ومكونات اخرى جريمة "ابادة".
 وترى دخيل انه يوما بعد يوم تتسع وتزداد  المطالبات من العالم المتحضر لاجل انصاف المكونات العراقية جراء ما اصابهم  من كوارث حقيقية على ايدي العصابات التكفيرية، بينما الحكومة العراقية لا  تولي الاهتمام اللازم لهذا الموضوع الذي سيعود بالفائدة على مختلف شرائح  الشعب العراقي بعد اعتبار ان ما اصاب الايزيديين والمسيحيين ومكونات اخرى  هو جريمة ابادة جماعية.
 واعتبرت دخيل ان المواقف الدولية والاممية  ازاء جرائم الابادة الجماعية ضد المكونات العراقية تبقى هواء في شبك للاسف  الشديد، ما لم تبادر وتسارع الحكومة العراقية الى التوقيع على معاهدة روما  او (نظام روما)  و الانضمام الى المحكمة الجنائية  الدولية  في لاهاي، وان  الجهود الاممية بهذا الجانب ستذهب هباءا، ولن يكون لها اية قيمة ما لم يكن  العراق موقعا على  نظام روما والتي من خلالها سيتيح للمحكمة الجنائية  الدولية  المباشرة بعملها على هذه القضية .
 ونوهت الى ان محكمة لاهاي قد تشكل فريقا  للتقصي حول جرائم داعش ضد المكونات العراقية، وعلى الحكومة العراقية ان  تسمح لها بذلك وتقدم لها الدعم اللازم لانصاف شريحة مهمة من العراقيين، لكن  هذا الموقف لا يكفي، بل نكرر ضرورة التوقيع على معاهدة روما الانفة الذكر.
 كما تدعو دخيل، حكومة اقليم كوردستان،  التي تقود حملة لاعتبار ما اصاب الايزيديين على ايدي عصابات داعش بمثابة  جريمة جينوسايد، الى مضاعفة جهودها للضغط على بغداد، واستثمار علاقاتها  الاقليمية والدولية، لاجل تحقيق هذا الهدف، مع التوظيف السليم لمواقف دول  مهمة وذات ثقل سياسي دولي لا يمكن تغافله والتي ترى ان ما اصاب الايزيديين  والمسيحيين ومكونات اخرى هو جريمة جينوسايد كاملة.
 وكانت النائبة فيان دخيل قد قادت في وقت  سابق حملة لجمع التواقيع في مجلس النواب العراقي للتصويت على قرار يلزم  الدولة العراقية للتوقيع على معاهدة روما.
  وقد تم اعتماد "نظام روما الأساسي  للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية" يوم 17 يوليو/تموز 1998 بالعاصمة الإيطالية  روما، ليتوج جهودا استمرت طويلا بهدف إقامة كيان دولي مستمر يتولى مهمة  المحاسبة على ما تشهده الحروب والنزاعات المختلفة من انتهاكات واضحة للحقوق  الأساسية التي كفلها القانون الدولي للإنسان.
  وإذ تؤكد معاهدة روما او (نظام روما)  أن  أخطر الجرائم التي تثير قلق المجتمع الدولي بأسره يجب ألا تمر دون عقاب  وأنه يجب ضمان مقاضاة مرتكبيها على نحو فعال من خلال تدابير تتخذ على  الصعيد الوطني وكذلك من خلال تعزيز التعاون الدولي.
 وقد عقدت العزم على وضع حد لإفلات مرتكبي هذه الجرائم من العقاب وعلى الإسهام بالتالي في منع هذه الجرائم.
 اما   الجرائم التي تدخل في اختصاص المحكمة: 
 1-  يقتصر اختصاص المحكمة على أشد الجرائم  خطورة موضع اهتمام المجتمع الدولي بأسره, وللمحكمة بموجب هذا النظام  الأساسي اختصاص النظر في الجرائم التالية :-
 أ) جريمة الإبادة الجماعية.
 ب) الجرائم ضد الإنسانية.
 ج) جرائم الحرب.
 د) جريمة العدوان.

 المكتب الاعلامي
 للنائب فيان دخيل


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أبريل 2016)

*النائب رائد اسحق لجريدة الصباح:  استمرار الوضع في البرلمان على ما هو عليه سيعطل تشريع الكثير من القوانين المهمة*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/  
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق

 قال النائب رائد اسحق متي عضو مجلس النواب  العراقي عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي ، انه لا يصح ان نطلق تسمية انقسام على ما  يحصل في مجلس النواب بل نقول ان هناك اعضاء لديهم وجهة نظر ازاء التداعيات  الاخيرة في المجلس وفي المقابل هناك اعضاء ابدو تحفظهم على ما حصل في حين  اتخذ الباقون موقف الحياد .
 واضاف متي في تصريح خص به جريدة " الصباح"  الصادرة عن شبكة الاعلام العراقي في سؤال طرحته الجريدة حول ما يمكن ان  تسببه توقف جلسات البرلمان في تأخير التشريعات القانونية فقال . ان استمرار  الوضع على ما هو عليه يمكن ان يعطل القوانين المهمة التي تحقق فائدة  المواطنين بشكل ايجابي ، متفائلا بحل هذه المشكلة خلال الايام القليلة  المقبلة . بعد التحركات التي قامت الرئاسات الثلاث والكتل السياسية  والمرجعية والسيد مقتدى الصدر بكل ما من شأنه ان يحافظ على مؤسسات الدولة  ويدفع العملية السياسية الى الامام .


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أبريل 2016)

*فريق العاب الدمى ... تقديم عروض مباشرة في التربية الدينية المسيحية لتلاميذ الصف الاول*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بغداد – اعلام المديرية

 ضمن نشاطات المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية وحسب الخطة السنوية لعام 2016 ،قدم فريق (العاب الدمى) درسين  تعليميين في مادة التربية الدينية المسيحية للصف الاول الابتدائي للمناهج  المؤلفة حديثا، في قاعة روضة شانا في بغداد 20 نيسان 2016.


 العرض قدم لطلاب الصف الاول لمدرسة  المستنصر الابتدائية وطلاب روضة شانا، حضره السيد عماد داود مسؤول شعبة  الاشراف والتدريب والتاهيل في المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية والسيدة  سعاد موسى مديرة روضة شانا والسيدة منى جرجيس معلمة التربية الدينية  المسيحية.


 يشار الى ان فريق (العاب الدمى) ضم موظفي  الدراسة السريانية (السيد عدي زهير مسؤول شعبة التربية الدينية المسيحية  والسيد جان غازي والسيدة ميلاد مهنى مسؤولة شعبة البيانات الاحصائية)، وسجل  الفريق مؤخرا مشهدا توضيحيا (تمثيل بواسطة الدمى) عن مشروع تنوع التعليم  الاعدادي للفرع العلمي في فضائية العراق التربوية في 1 اذار 2016.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أبريل 2016)

*لجنة كنيسة عنكاوا الرسولية تقدم مساعدات لابناء شعبنا في قضاء عقره*




 




 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 قامت لجنة كنيسة عنكاوا الرسولية بزيارة الى قضاء عقره لتوزيع المواد الغذائية الضرورية لابناء شعبنا والمهجرين الساكنين فيها .
 ولدى وصول اللجنة الى قضاء عقرة باشرت  بتوزيع المساعدات لاهالي القضاء والمهجرين الساكنين فيه وشملت اكثر من 400  حصة بواقع 15 مادة غذائية ومنزلية وثمن اهالي القضاء جهود كنيسة عنكاوا  الرسولية واللجنة التابعة لها على ماتقدمه من خدمات ومساعدات معربين عن  شكرهم وتقديرهم لها.






































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أبريل 2016)

*البطريرك ساكو: يسوع المسيح القائم، حجر الزاوية، هو خلاصنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم /


 البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو


 ترجمة الاب البير هشام


  * موعظة القاها غبطته في 19نيسان 2016 خلال رتبة صلاة الصبح قبل بدء اعمال اللجنة الاستشارية المنبثقة عن سينودس العائلة
   راجع أعمال الرسل 4/ 11-12

 "هذا هو الحَجَرُ الَّذي رَذَلتُموه أَنتُمُ البَنَّائين فصارَ رَأسَ  الزَّاوِيَة (مزمور 117/ 22) فلا خَلاصَ بأَحَدٍ غَيرِه، لأَنَّه ما مِنِ  اسمٍ آخَرَ تَحتَ السَّماءِ أُطلِقَ على أَحَدِ النَّاسِ نَنالُ بِه  الخَلاص"

 1. يبيّن لنا هذا المقطع من سفر اعمال الرسل أن الإيمان  لا يعني الاعتقاد بحقيقةٍ ما، بقدر ما هو الانتماء لشخص المسيح. فيصبح  الإيمان، الذي يولد من خبرة هشاشتنا التي خلّصها المسيح، إعلانًا لخلاص كل  إنسان يثق بمحبة الله.


 2. هذا المقطع اعترافٌ عميق بالإيمان، أعلنه  بطرس في سياقٍ رسمي أي أمام المجلس الذي حكم على يسوع، ووجّهه لرجال  متغطرسين من أسياد الشعب.


 3. كان اعترافُ الإيمان بيسوع علنيًا، ولم  يكن تفكيرًا عقلانيا منطقيًا يدافع به بطرس عن نفسه، بل قناعة راسخة، غنية،  منفتحة وحيوية نابعة من أعماق قلبه وقلب جماعته. فهو يتكلم عمّا يعيشه  يوميًا ويجد فيه قوة وتعزية وفرحًا ورجاء، وينقل خبرته للآخرين ليساعدهم  على التفكير بمسيرة الاهتداء.


 4. واتسأل، كيف نعبّر اليوم عن إيماننا  للمسيحيين ولغير المسيحيين؟ بأيّة لغة ووضوح وقناعة وحماسة؟ هناك حاجة  لإصلاح لاهوتي وراعوي. لا يجب أن نخاف من التجديد، بل علينا أن نشجّع قداسة  البابا فرنسيس ونسنده على الاستمرار في مسيرة الإصلاح. من دون التجديد  نخسر مؤمنينا الذي يبحثون عن معنى ورجاء لحياتهم. اننا نلقي أحيانًا خطبًا  معقدة لا تمسّ قلب المؤمنين، ماذا يعلّم التعليم المسيحي وكيف تُقدّم  العقيدة، فنكتشف أن هناك فراغًا؛ فاللغة المستخدمة أحيانًا قديمة تعود إلى  ما قبل المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني.


 5. مركز إيماننا هو يسوع القائم وحجز  زاوية خلاصنا. قيامته هو الحدث الأساسي وقلب الإنجيل. اسمه يعني الله  يخلّص، وهو الحجر المرذول، الأساس المتين لحياتنا وللتعايش السلمي مع  الآخرين. والشهود الأوائل اختبروا هذه النعمة شخصيًا وأصبحت بالنسبة لهم  قضيّة ورسالة. ما يريده المسيج هو رعاة وليس موظفين!
 6. لابدّ أن يكون  هذا الإيمان إيماننا، ودعامة حياتنا ومستقبلنا على الرغم من الواقع اليومي  الصعب الذي نعيشه مع ذلك بثقةٍ وفرح كبيرين.


 7. يسألني المهجّرون  المسيحيون دومًا: أي مستقبل سيكون لنا؟ أجيبهم أن المستقبل ليس بيديّ بل في  يدي الله، وهو وحده الضمان لحياتنا. إن المسيحيين في العراق وسوريا وفي  أماكن أخرى، مضطهدون لأنهم مسيحيون، ولكنهم قاوموا بقوّة إيمانهم وصلاتهم  التجارب القاسية عندما هُجّروا قسرًا دون أن يأخذوا معهم شيئًا.


 8. الله وحده يقيّم ما خسره البشر، بل يصنع منه حجرًا للزاوية وأساس بناءٍ متين. نرجو أن يكون لمعاناتنا معنى وصدى!


  9. هكذا علينا نحن الأساقفة والكهنة والمكرسين خصوصًا أن نتعلّم أن نكون  شهودًا فعّالين لهذه البشرى السارة في مجتمعنا اليوم. لابدّ لهذا الإيمان /  الحبّ أن يملأ قلبنا.


 10. هذه رسالة الكنيسة وكلّ واحد منا. المسيح قام، حقًا قام!


----------



## كلدانية (22 أبريل 2016)

شكرااا لك باول 
لنقل الاخبار عن شعبنا في الوطن
رب المجد يكون معكم​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أبريل 2016)

كلدانية قال:


> شكرااا لك باول
> لنقل الاخبار عن شعبنا في الوطن
> رب المجد يكون معكم​





*لا شكر على واجب

انا في خدمة كل الطيبين

تحياتي وتقديري لكم

الرب يبارك لكم تعب محبتكم
*


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أبريل 2016)

*أحزاب وكيانات سياسية كلدانية سريانية اشورية تلتقي في اجتماع موسع مع عضو البرلمان الاوربي*





 


 مساء يوم 23 / 4 / 2016 وفي مقر اتحاد بيث  نهرين الوطني , حضر احد عشر حزبا وكيانا سياسيا للقاء السيد لارس ادكتسون  عضو البرلمان الاوربي رئيس لجنة حقوق الانسان في البرلمان الاوربي والوفد  المرافق له والمتكون من خمسة شخصيات اخرى .
 وادار جلسة الحوار السيد يوسف يعقوب متي  رئيس اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني , واستغرق الحوار لأكثر من ساعة ووضح رؤساء  الاحزاب الحاضرين وممثلي الاحزاب والكيانات السياسية لشعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري جميع المظالم والاعتداءات التي جرت بحق شعبنا المسالم  واخرها التهجير القسري وهدم كياناته الاقتصادية والامنية والسياسية  والدينية والثقافية والتعليمية والتربوية والقتل وتدمير حضارته التي شكلت  جميعها تطهرا عرقيا له والتي استمرت هذه الحالة لاكثر من مائة عام مضت .
 وقدمت الاحزاب والكيانات السياسية مذكرة  تفصيلية بكافة حقوق شعبنا والتي اتفق عليها الجميع بتاريخ 20 / 12 / 2015  قدمت في حينها الى مجلس الامن الدولي والبرلمان الاوربي والفاتيكان وجامعة  الدول العربية والى مؤسسات دولية اخرى موقعة من قبل جميع الاحزاب والكيانات  السياسية .
 وفي تعليقه على هذه المذكرة قال لارس  ادكتسون انه عمل سياسي موحد ناجح واباركه واقول لكم باننا عملنا منذ اكثر  من عامين على قضية شعبكم في البرلمان الاوربي واستطاع البرلمانيون ان يصدرو  قرارا باعتبار ما جرى لشعبكم هو تطهيرا عرقيا وكذلك اتخذت الادارة  الاميركية نفس القرار وهذه خطوة ممتازة , واعلمكم بانه بعد اسبوع من هذا  التاريخ سوف يكون لقاء بين البرلمان الاوربي والادارة الاميركية وسوف نذهب  الى الامم المتحدة وندرس مع مجلس الامن الدولي ونوضح لهم بان جميع الاحزاب  اتفقت على مبداْ واحد .
 واكد السيد جارلي نيميرس ان تحرير سهل  نينوى هو شرط اساسي لعودة الشعب الى بلداته وقراه واول شيء في السياسية  الدولية كان يجب ان نثيت بان ما اصاب شعبكم هو تطهير عرقي Geno sid ونجحنا  بذلك .
 واضاف السيد لارس ادكتسون عليكم الان  توحيد قواتكم العسكرية لتثبتون للعالم بانكم قيادة موحده واذا اردنا ان  نقنع الاخرين بمساعدتكم بالمال والسلاح يجب ان يروا بانكم موحدين عسكريا .
 ونحن نريد ان نساعدكم ونطور عملكم وانتم  تعلمون بانه لدينا اعمال كثيرة في البرلمان الاوربي ولكن عملنا جاهدين  لقضيتكم وتهيئة المنطقة الأمنه .
 وجدير بالذكر ان نعلن عناوين الاحزاب والكيانات السياسية التي عملت بجهود مضنية لإصدار المذكرة والاتفاق عليها .
 اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني .
 الحركة الديمقراطية الاشورية .
 حزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي .
 المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري .
 الحزب الوطني الاشوري .
 المجلس القومي الكلداني .
 المنبر الديمقراطي الكلداني .
 حركة تجمع السريان .
 منظمة كلدو اشور .
 كيان ابناء النهرين .
 كيان الوركاء .


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أبريل 2016)

*قداسة البطريرك مار افرام الثاني كريم يحتفل بقداس عيد الشعانين المبارك*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - syrian-orthodox/
 بمناسبة أحد الشعانين، احتفل قداسة سيدنا  البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني بقداس إلهي مهيب في كاتدرائية مار جرجس  البطريركية في باب توما بدمشق معاوناً إياه في القداس نيافة المطران مار  تيموثاوس متى الخوري، النائب البطريركي في الأبرشية البطريركية في دمشق  وذلك في الرابع والعشرين من شهر نيسان للعام 2016.
 في موعظته، تحدّث  قداسته عن التفكير الدنيوي للشعب اليهودي القديم الذي كان ينظر للمسيح على  أنّه ملك جبّار، يقتل أعداءهم ويدمّر المملكات الأخرى، ولكن الربّ يسوع  علّمهم التواضع وبشّر بالسلام والرحمة والمحبة. 
 كما توجّه قداسته في  كلمته إلى الأطفال الذين اجتمعوا في الكنيسة حاملين الشموع وأغصان الزيتون  لاستقبال الربّ يسوع والاحتفال بدخوله إلى أورشليم، فحدّثهم على وجوب محبّة  الربّ من كلّ قلوبهم وحفظ وصاياه وتعاليمه. 
 وفي نهاية القدّاس الإلهي، عزفت الفرقة النحاسية لفوج مار أفرام البطريركي الكشفي أجمل الأغاني والترانيم


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أبريل 2016)

*وفد من البرلمان الاوربي يزور قاطع عمليات تللسقف*




 


 توجه صباح يوم السبت  2016/4/23 وفد من  البرلمان الاوربي برئاسة السيد لارس اداكتسوم عضو البرلمان الاوربي رئيس  لجنة حقوق الانسان في البرلمان الاوربي يرافقه مدير اعماله شارلي نيميرس  والمستشار السياسي مارتين كالستراند والمستشار الصحفي داك الفيستريم ومسؤول  الاتحاد السرياني الاوربي في السويد متتين رهاوي ورافق الوفد نائب رئيس  اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني ابلحد حنا ساكا وعضو المكتب السياسي حسام سالم  متي..
 توجه الوفد الى مركز ناحية القوش، حيث زار  الوفد نيافة المطران ميخائيل مقدسي مطران القوش وتوابعها للكلدان .وكان في  استقبال الوفد ايضا عدد من الاباء الكهنة ومدير ناحية القوش وعدد من وجهاء  وشخصيات اهالي القوش.
 في بداية اللقاء رحب سيادة المطران بالوفد  الضيف والحضور قائلا ،نحن سعداء بهذه الزيارة والاهتمام من قبل البرلمان  الاوربي، واضاف ان تعداد نفوس القوش في تناقص مستمر بسبب تردي الوضع الامني  والاقتصادي في البلد والهجرة القسرية المفروضة على شعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري وطرده من مناطقه التاريخية والجغرافية من قبل عصابات داعش  الارهابية. حيث ان جميع مدن وقرى ابناء شعبنا قد خلت من سكانها . كما اكد  نيافته ان الوضع الامني في القوش جيد بفضل وجود قوات البيشمركة .
 وعن سؤال عضو البرلمان الاوربي عن  احتياجات شعبنا وطريقة وكيفية مساعدته. اجاب نيافته اولا عدم تشجيع الهجرة  واقامة مشاريع اقتصادية استثمارية في العراق عامة ومناطق شعبنا خاصة ليتسنى  لنا تشجيع الشباب على العمل والاستقرار. وشكر سيادته المنظمات والمؤسسات  الاوربية على المساعدات التي يتلقاها شعبنا بكافة اشكالها .
 بعدها تحدث الاب سالار كاهن كنيسة القوش عن حاجة شعبنا الى رفع معنوياته بالمستقبل الجديد المنشود..
 بعد ذلك تحدث السيد مدير ناحية القوش فائز  عبد جهوري وهو احد ابناء شعبنا قائلا على المجتمع الدولي عامة واوربا خاصة  ان تسعى لتحقيق الامن والاستقرار في العراق عامة ولشعبنا الراقي المثقف  الحضاري خاصة لايقاف نزيف الهجرة وخاصة هجرة العقول العلمية في صفوف شعبنا  ،واستعادت الاراضي والدور والممتلكات المغتصبة من ابناء شعبنا
  ونيل حقوقه القومية المسلوبة.والاعتراف رسميا بحقوق شعبنا كشعب اصيل وباني الحضارات.
 وتساءل السيد مدير الناحية يزورنا الكثير من المسؤولين ولم نلق اي نتيحة؟
 فاجاب عضو البرلمان الاوربي قائلا لقد  استطعنا تقديم مشروع اعتبار ماحدث لشعبكم ابادة جماعية(جنوسايت) الى  البرلمان الاوربي واتخذ البرلمان قرار بذلك قبل اكثر من شهر . كما استطعنا  التأثير على اصحاب القرار في امريكاايضا للاعتراف بأن ماحصل لشعبكم هو  ابادة جماعية،ونحن مازلنا نعمل بشكل جدي وفاعل وحثيث لتمرير هذا القرار في  الامم المتحدة ،بالتعاون مع منظمات ومؤسسات انسانية عالمية، وعما قريب  سأذهب الى نيويورك ونشكل كونفرانس ليصل القرار الى اروقة الامم المتحدة  لاتخاذ قرار بالابادة الجماعية بحق شعبكم، هذا من جهة ومن جهة اخرى نحن  ملتزمون بقضيتكم وهناك مشروع عملنا فيه لجعل مناطقكم مناطق امنة وبحماية  دولية بقوانين صادرة من الامم المتحدة ..
 وفي مداخلة لمدير اعماله شارلي نيميرس قال  عندما طرحنا مشروع او فكرة منطقة امنة بحماية دولية كان انقسام في صفوف  شعبكم منكم من قبل الفكرة والمشروع ومنكم من رفض وكذلك بالنسبة للقوات  العسكرية الخاصة بشعبكم،عليكم ان تكونوا موحدين بمطاليبكم واهدافكم وقواتكم  العسكرية ليتسنى لنا العمل عليها..
 وتحدث مسؤول الاتحاد السرياني الاوربي في  السويد السيد متتين رهاوي انا مسيحي سرياني انا سورايا وهناك في اوربا من  يهتمون بقضيتنا علينا ترك جانبا الخلافات والاتفاق على الثوابت والاساسيات  لان فيها منفعة مشتركة،لقد بقي شعبنا في الشرق وصمد امام كل التحديات  والمصاعب وحافظ شعبنا بل ثبت على الايمان المسيحي واللغة السريانية وتراث  شعبكم وتاريخه على شعبنا البقاء والصمود على ارض ابائه واجداده ...
 في ختام اللقاء تحدث المطران ميخائيل  قائلا نحن نؤيد توحيد تسمية شعبنا سورايا ونقبل بالتعايش السلمي مع بقية  شعوب المنطقة ،وهناك بعض الدول تشجع الهجرة بوجهة نظرنا خاطئة لان هجرتنا  تعني ضياعنا فنخسر ديننا ورسالتنا في الشرق ونخسر تقاليدنا ولغتنا وتتفكك   عوائلنا،على اصحاب القراران يشجعوننا على البقاء وان يقدموا مشاريع  استثمارية ليعملوا شبابنا ،وكذلك عليهم التأثير على الحكومة لنيل حقوقنا  وممتلكاتنا. وودع الوفد بمثل مااستقبل بكل حفاوة وتقدير...
 بعدها تجول الوفد الضيف في شوارع بلدة القوش حيث زار الوفد متحف التراث الشعبي لابناء القوش ،وبعدهازار قبر نبي الله ناحوم ...
 وقبل منتصف النهار توجه عضو البرلمان  الاوربي والوفد المرافق له الى قاطع عمليات تللسقف حيث كان في استقبال  الوفد عدد من ضباط البيشمركة في مقر الاسايش، وتم الترحيب بالوفد الضيف ثم  جرى حديث عن حجم العدو وتحركاته وفعالياته واسلحته ..
 بعدها توجه الوفد الى مقر قيادة قوات سهل  نينوىNPF حيث كان في استقبال الوفد صفاء ججو مسؤول القوات وعدد من افراد  القوة،وتم استقبال الوفد بمراسيم عسكرية. وجرى خلال اللقاء حوار عن  احتياجات القوات والمعوقات التي تواجهها وعن حجم القوات وتسليحها وتجهيزها ،  واوضح واجاب مسؤول القوات صفاء ججو عن كل ما هو مطلوب..
 توجه الوفد بعد ذلك لزيارة مقر قائد قوات  فرمندا حيث كان في استقبال الوفد اللواء طارق سليمان هرني قائد قوات فرمندا  سبيلك وعدد من الضباط وجرى خلال اللقاء حوار عن طبيعة العدو واسلحته  واسلوب هجومه وتأثيره الناري على قطعاتنا،وعن قدرة قطعاتنا العسكرية  لمواجهة العدو وتدميره..وبعد تناول وجبة الغداء في مقر القيادة توجه الوفد  الى الخطوط الامامية لجبهة القتال واطلع الوفد على جبهة القتال وتعرف على  طول المحور وطبيعة العدو وقدرات قواتنا للصمود بوجه عصابات داعش  الارهابية...
 بعدها تجول الوفد في بلدة تللسقف المحررة  حيث زار كنيستي مار كوركيس و مار يعقوب وشاهد الوفد الزائر حجم الكارثة  والاضرار التي اصابت البلدة..
 وشاهد الوفد بعد ذلك فعالية عسكرية.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أبريل 2016)

*مؤمنو بغداد يزورون أور في أكبر حجّ تشهده المدينة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/


 الأب ألبير هشام




 في زيارةٍ وُصفت بأكبر حجّ شهدته المدينة  خلال السنوات الأخيرة، شارك أكثر من 170 مؤمنًا من كنائس بغداد الكلدانية  في رحلة حجّ إلى مدينة أور الأثرية، موطن النبي ابراهيم أبي المؤمنين،  بمناسبة يوبيل الرحمة، وذلك يومي الجمعة والسبت 22 و23 نيسان 2016، برعاية  اللجنة الاجتماعية التابعة للمجلس الراعوي لأبرشية بغداد الكلدانية.
  وذكر المطران باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي المشارك في الحجّ من بغداد  مع سبعة آباء كهنة، هدف هذا الحجّ قائلاً: "جئنا نحتفل بيوييل الرحمة،  نبدأه من موطن أبينا ابراهيم، أبي المؤمنين، لتكون حافزًا لنا جميعًا لعمل  الرحمة". وأضاف: "نأمل أن يكون هناك حجًا أكبر من هذا العدد، بالآلاف،  عندما يأتي قداسة البابا فرنسيس إلى هذه المدينة، إن شاء الله". وجاءت  كلمته في القدّاس الذي ترأسه سيادته يوم السبت مع المطران حبيب النوفلي،  رئيس أساقفة البصرة والجنوب، باللغة الكلدانية في خيمة نُصبت على مقربة من  زقورة أور، تذكّر بخيمة النبي ابراهيم، وصلّوا فيه من أجل أن يحلّ السلام  في العراق وأن ينصر مدينة الناصرية وأهلها.
 وكان في استقبال المشاركين  في مدينة أور وفدٌ من مجلس محافظة ذي قار يرافقهم السيد علي ايليا  الكلداني، رئيس التجمعات الكلدانية في الناصرية، بلافتات ترحيب تحمل شعار  سنة الرحمة باللغة الآرامية، وكلمات وأشعار قدّمها طلاب معهد الفندقة  والسياحة في المحافظة، انطلقت من النشيد الوطني، وتغنّي بحبّ البلاد  وبالتنوع الذي يغنيه الحضور المسيحي اليوم. كما افتتح المطرانان يلدو  والنوفلي معرضًا للصور الفوتوغرافية تنقل فعّاليات أبناء المدينة من كلدان  الناصرية.
 وشملت الزيارة يوم الجمعة محافظة البصرة، وكانت مطرانية  الكلدان المحطة الأولى فيها، حيث استقبل راعي الأبرشية المطران حبيب  النوفلي المشاركين في الحجّ، وقدّم شرحًا عن وضع أبرشيته في المدينة  والشهادة المسيحية المؤثرة التي تقدّمها الكنيسة يوميًا من خلال حضور مسيحي  بسيط لا يتجاوز 250 عائلة كلدانية. وتجوّل المؤمنون في أرجاء المطرانية  وزاروا المتحف الذي يضمّ موادًا تنقل تاريخ أبرشية البصرة. وطلب سيادته من  المؤمنين أن يحملوا خبرة هذا الحجّ إلى مؤمني بغداد الآخرين وفي الأبرشيات  الأخرى عبر وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي.
 ونقلت وسائل الإعلام هذا الحدث  الذي وسم تاريخ المدينة وترك أثرًا كبيرًا في نفوس المشاركين، لما حمله من  معنى روحي كبير ليوبيل الرحمة الذي سيستمر إلى عيد يسوع الملك الذي تحتفل  به الكنيسة في العشرين من شهر تشرين الثاني من هذا العام.
 وجاء هذا  الحجّ تجاوبًا مع نداء البابا فرنسيس الذي أطلقه بمناسبة يوبيل الرحمة، بأن  يقوم المؤمنون في الأبرشيات برحلات حجّ إلى الأماكن المقدسة التي تذكّرهم  بجذور إيمانهم.
 وشهدت مدينة أور في السنوات الأخيرة رحلات حجّ من كنائس  بغداد، وكانت هذه الأخيرة الأكبر في حجمها وتأثيرها، حسب ما ذكر السيد  عامر عبد الرزاق، الخبير في الآثار، في كلمته. وعدّ السيد عبد الرزاق هذا  الحجّ بذرة تأسيس لمواسم عديدة لإقامة الحجّ المسيحي، خاصّةً وأنه جاء في  توقيت مميّز؛ ففي شهر تموز القادم ستشهد مدينة أور عملية تصويت على إدراجها  مع منطقة الأهوار ضمن لائحة التراث العالمي لمنظمة اليونسكو التابعة للأمم  المتحدة. ولا زالت مدينة مكانًا خاضعًا للتنقيبات الأثرية والدراسات، إذ  يتوقع اكتشاف مواد ومواقع أثرية في المساحات المحيطة بالزقورة، الأمر الذي  يتمناه ويسعى إليه خبراء الآثار في المنطقة بمساعدة بعثات أجنبية يُتوقع أن  تبدأ عملها قريبًا.
 ولمناسبة هذا الحجّ، كتب المطران حبيب النوفلي  جزءًا من تاريخ هذه المدينة ومعالمها الأثرية، ومن ضمن ما كتب: "بدأت  الحضارة السومرية تشرق بقوّة في أور حوالي عام 2850 قبل الميلاد. تقع آثار  اور في منطقة مرتفعة قليلاً تسمّى تل المقير، يعتقد أنها كانت قد بنيت على  ضفاف الخليج قرب مدينة اريدو وحاليًا بجانب الناصرية على بعد حوالي 200 كلم  من البصرة و375 كلم من بغداد في منطقة صحراوية قرب نهر الفرات".
 وعن  الزقورة، ذكر سيادته: "تشتهر أور بزقورة للإحتفال بعبادة اله القمر وبناية  المحكمة، وتحتوي على قصر ابن الملك اورنمو والعديد من المقابر الملكية  المشيدة من لبنات الطين الجاف خصوصًا مقبرة شبعاد او ((يو أبي اي) حكمة  ابي)… بنى اورنمو الزقورة بارتفاع 30 متر وبثلاث مستويات بمساحة حوالي  2700متر مربع من طين وقصب. بنيت قاعدة للزقورة لتلافي خطر الفيضانات  ولتعلية المعبد. في الزقورة يتم الصعود الى المعبد من خلال ثلاثة سلالم.  وفي المعبد مخبز وقصابة ومطبخ ومغسل ومحرقة ومبخرة والمعبد قسمين خارجي  وداخلي وفيه تسجيلات وبجانب الزقورة معبد خاص للملك او الملكة".


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أبريل 2016)

*منظمة حمورابي تشمل بالإغاثة ( 220 ) عائلة نازحة بعد شمولها ( 256 ) عائلة بهذه الإغاثة خلال يوم واحد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم- 



NNN/HHRO




الفريق الاغاثي التابع لحمورابي يتجول في المخيم مسجلا انطباعاته من اجل تقديم مزيد من الدعم للعوائل النازحة والمهجرة قسرا شملت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان ( 220 )  عائلة نازحة من سهل نينوى والموصل والتي يأويها الآن حي دروازة في اربيل  بـ (220) سلة صحية مساء يوم الخميس 21 نيسان 2016 ، وتأتي هذه الخطوة  الاغاثية ضمن البرنامج الذي اعتمدته حمورابي خلال عام 2016 لدعم العوائل  النازحة والمهجرة قسرا حماية لها من الإمراض والأوبئة خاصة وان جميع مخيمات  النازحين والإحياء التي سكنوا فيه تفتقر للخدمات الأساسية ، وجاءت هذه  الخطوة بعد خطوة اغاثية حققتها المنظمة في نهار اليوم نفسه، حيث شملت  بالاغاثة ( 256 ) عائلة وتم التوزيع في كنيسة أم النور في عنكاوة ، وبذلك  تكون منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان قد شملت بهذه السلال الصحية ( 476 )  عائلة خلال يوم واحد .
 هذا وضم الفريق الاغاثي التابع لمنظمة  حمورابي السادة لويس مرقوس أيوب نائب رئيس المنظمة ووليم وردا مسؤول  العلاقات العامة فيها وجنان يونان شابا ويوحنا يوسف توايا وأمير سعيد مال  الله وفارس جرجيس وفرحان يوسف والناشطة الحقوقية نادية بطي.
 وقد تجول الفريق الاغاثي في المخيم ملتقيا  عددا من العوائل بمصاحبة لجنة الخدمات هناك ، وقد سجل بعض الانطباعات  للإفادة منها في دعم العوائل النازحة.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2016)

*تنسيقية مسيحيي الشرق في خطر: للحد من معاناة وانهاء القتل والتهجير وإبقاء الوجود المسيحي في الشرق ومنع اضطهادهم*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- وطنية/

 اضطهاد المسيحيين يعود إلى العصور  المسيحية المبكرة، حيث عانى المسيحيون من الاضطهاد الديني، في عصور مختلفة  تاريخيا وحاليا على حد سواء، وتم اضطهاد المسيحيين في وقت مبكر لإيمانهم،  على أيدي اليهود، والذين منهم نشأت المسيحية كديانة، ومن قبل الإمبراطورية  الرومانية التي كانت المسيطرة على معظم الأراضي التي انتشرت فيها المسيحية،  استمر هذا الاضطهاد من القرن الأول حتى القرن الرابع، عندما أنهى مرسوم  الإمبراطور قسطنطين المسمى في التاريخ باسم مرسوم ميلانو عام 313 مرحلة  الاضطهادات وشكل اعتناقه للمسيحية نقطة تحول مهمة في التاريخ.

 وفي بداية القرن الماضي، تعد المجازر  الحميدية سلسلة من المجازر التي نفذها السلطان العثماني عبد الحميد الثاني  في حق المسيحيين القاطنين شرق الأناضول من الأرمن والاشوريين بين عامي 1894  - 1896، وراح ضحيتها ما بين 80,000 - 300,000، كما خلفت المجازر ما يقرب  من 50,000 يتيم. حدثت أهم المذابح المجازر في المرتفعات الأرمنية شرقي  الأناضول وتعتبر من أسوأ المجازر التي لحقت بالأرمن في الفترة ما قبل الحرب  العالمية الثانية، كما طالت كذلك السريان وخاصة في مدينة آمد في مجازر  ولاية ديار بكر.

 وفي أيامنا الحالية، اتى إضطهاد المسيحيين  على يد ما يسمى تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية (داعش) وجبهة "النصرة" ويمارسانه  ضد الأقليات المسيحية في المنطقة الخاضعة لسيطرتها في العراق وسوريا  وليبيا، وبلغ اضطهاد الأقليات المسيحية ذروته عقب سيطرة داعش على أجزاء من  شمال العراق في حزيران 2014.

*تنسيقية مسيحيي الشرق في خطر*
 ولهذه الاسباب أسس الفرنسي اللبناني الأصل  باتريك كرم في 27 ايلول 2013 مع رجال الكنيسة المشرقية ومع مسيحيين  علمانيين سياسيين من بلدان مختلفة في الشرق، "تنسيقية مسيحيي الشرق في  خطر"، وساهم وفريقه في توعية الرأي العام على المخاطر المحدقة بكل  المتنورين في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، ودعا إلى التضامن الفعلي مع ضحايا  الراديكالية والتعصب ولا سيما الفكر الظلامي، وحض الحكومة الفرنسية على  تغيير مواقفها واستراتيجيتها من قضايا المنطقة. وهدفهم تجذر وإبقاء الوجود  المسيحي في الشرق.

*الشرق للجميع*
 "الوكالة الوطنية للاعلام" التقت نائب  رئيس التجمع ايلي حداد الذي شرح عن الزيارة التي قام بها برلمانيون  اوروبيون الى العراق وسوريا ولبنان الاسبوع الماضي واطلع من المسيحيين  الذين يعانون من بطش "داعش" و"النصرة"، وقال: " هذا التجمع هو كناية عن  جمعيات للمسيحيين المشرقيين الذين في خطر في لبنان وسوريا والعراق، ويمثل  كل المجتمعات المشرقيين، وتأسست عام 2013 عندما بدأت الأزمة والتهجير  والذبح في المشرق العربي، وعندها كان المجتمع الأوروبي بعيدا كل البعد عن  ما يحصل في الشرق، وأقمنا جمعية والتقينا مع التجمع الأوروبي، ونحن أكبر  تجمع في الشرق، لذلك حركنا الوضع ووضعنا الرأي العام في أجواء ما يحصل  للمسيحيين في الشرق، كما أقمنا لقاءات مع المسلمين في فرنسا ووقعنا ورقة  وتم التأكيد ان الشرق للجميع".

*خراب ودمار في قرى وكنائس*
 اضاف: "عندنا شكاوى ضد "داعش" و"النصر"  وغيرهما للوقوف ضد الإرهاب، وجئنا الى هنا مع 10 نواب فرنسيين وذهبنا الى  الشام وآربيل وبيروت، والتقينا في اربيل مسؤولين، اما في سوريا فكان هناك  لقاءات دينية وشعبية فذهبنا الى معلولا وشاهدنا الدير والتقينا الأب  المسؤول عنه، كما التقينا بالسيدة انطوانيت الذي توفى شقيقها أمامها  والتقينا بوالدهما الضرير الذي قتل ابنه أمامه وبقي على الأرض الى ان صفى  دمه، وانطوانيت كانت مصابة أيضا، إضافة الى ذلك شاهدنا الدمار والخراب في  القرى والكنائس، ثم التقينا بالبطريرك السرياني وبطريرك الروم الكاثوليك  والنائب البطريركي والمفتي السوري".

 وتابع: "أما في بيروت فكان لنا يوم  ماراتوني، فالتقينا البطريرك الراعي في بكركي ووضعناه في أجواء لقاءاتنا  وتناقلاتنا، والتقينا عددا من العائلات المصابة من همجية "النصرة" و"داعش".  كما التقينا الجنرال عون والبطريرك لحام وكيشيشيان، ولبينا دعوة رئيس  الرابطة المارونية للانتشار نعمة افرام. ثم التقينا الوزير باسيل ولم تسنح  لنا مقابلة الدكتور جعجع لارتباطه بمواعيد، واتفقنا على إنشاء تجمع مشترك،  لجنة مشتركة مع برلمانيين لبنانيين، ثم التقينا مع رئيس حزب الكتائب سامي  الجميل".

*نعمل للحد من معاناة المسيحيين*
 وقال: "ويتعرض المسيحيون في الشرق الى  الاضطهاد ليس حسب بلده بل حسب طائفته. والتقينا عددا من المسيحيين في سوريا  الذين يعانون من دون تسليط الضوء إذا كان مع النظام أو ضده، بل حسب ما  تعرض له، ولدينا مهمة محددة هي الحد من معاناة المسيحيين في المشرق ومن  الإرهاب".

 وختم : "اهتماماتنا تصب للدرس وللنظر بوضع  المسيحيين في الشرق وخطر إنهائهم عن الوجود في المنطقة، وهم متجذرون في  الأرض منذ أكثر من آلاف السنين، مع 30 عضوا من البرلمانيين الأوروبيين  ورجال دين، اضافة الى تسليط الضوء على العالمية لوضع المسيحيين في هذه  البلاد، والتقينا بأهم السياسيين ورجال الدين واللاجئين السوريين  والعراقيين ولن يتحدثوا في السياسة في سوريا".


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2016)

*أكبر مشروع علمي عن الإبادة الأرمنية في العالم*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك/
 عطا درغام

 أقدم مجلس إدارة جمعية القاهرة الخيرية  الأرمنية في عام 2001 على تبني مشروع عنوانه “أرمينيا والأرمن في الصحافة  العربية 1876- 1923 ” .
 ويهدف المشروع إلى تدوين حقبة مهمة في  التاريخ الحديث والمعاصر للشعب الأرمني استناداً إلى ما ورد في دوريات  الصحافة المصرية والعربية بدار الكتب المصرية.
 وقد أسندت الجمعية تنفيذ هذه المهمة إلي  فريق بحثي برئاسة الدكتور محمد رفعت الإمام أستاذ التاريخ الحديث والمعاصر  وعميد كلية الآداب جامعة دمنهور ويعاونه كل من الدكتورة سحر حسن والباحثان  علي ثابت صبري وعطا درغام.
 قام فريق البحث خلال عشر سنوات بتمشيط ومسح  مجموعات الدوريات المنشورة باللغة العربية والمحفوظة في دار الكتب المصرية،  وقد بلغ عدد الدورات التي تم تصويرها والاستفادة من محتواها 383 دورية  فيما يخص الحقبة الزمنية سالفة الذكر.
 وأسفرت نتيجة البحث عن تصوير 36 ألف نص  يتحدث عن أرمينيا والأرمن ، وقد اُستخدم في المجلدات الخاصة بهذا الإصدار ”  القضية الأرمنية في الصحافة العربية 1876-192 ” المادة المستقاة من 253  دورية عربية . أما المتبقية فإنها ستُستخدم في مجموعات أخري من الإصدارات  التي ستغطي نشاط أعلام الأرمن في مصر لبيان الدور المهم الذي لعبه الأرمن  المصريون في التاريخ المصري الحديث.
 وقد تم تقسيم الفترة التاريخية الخاصة بالقضية الأرمنية في الصحافة العربية 1876-1923 ” إلى المراحل التالية :
 1- 1876-1893 التدويل والإصلاحات
 2- 1894-1896المذابح الحميدية
 3- 1897- 1908 الأرمن وتركيا الفتاة
 4- 1909 مذابح أضنة
 5- 1910-1914 مشروع الإصلاحات
 6- 1915-1916 الإبادة الكبرى
 7- 1918-1923 الاتفاقيات والمعاهدات
 وسيتم تقديم كل مرحلة في مجلد أو اثنين  حسب حجم المادة المنشورة، ومما سيؤكد أهمية هذه المجلدات تعلل تركيا  المعاصرة بأكاذيب تحاول الترويج لها ، ومن هذه الأكاذيب أن المعلومات  القائمة في أرشيفات الدول التي اشتركت في الحرب العالمية الأولي سواء من  حلفاء الدولة العثمانية أو أعدائها رصدها ودونها مراسلو صحف وقناصل وساسة  من (المسيحيين) المتحاملين ضد الإسلام، وذلك في محاولة فاشلة لإعطاء صبغة  دينية لمشكلة مزمنة قوامها التطهير العرقي ثم الإبادة سعياً للاستيلاء علي  الأراضي التاريخية الأرمنية.
 وقد فنّد كثير من الباحثين والمؤرخين  المتخصصين الادعاءات التركية الكاذبة. وتتجاهل تركيا القرار الذي أصدره  أعضاء الاتحاد الدولي لعلماء الإبادة بالإجماع بأن ما تعرض له الأرمن خلال  الحرب العالمية الأولي يُعد إبادة حسب المعايير الواردة في “اتفاقية الأمم  المتحدة لمنع إبادة الجنس والمعاقبة عليها” الصادرة في 9 ديسمبر 1948.
  وتقدم هذه المجلدات إلى القارئ العربي الحقيقة المجردة من واقع ما تركه  الكتّاب والمحللون والمراسلون العرب (المسلمون) الذين عاصروا الأحداث  ودوّنوا بصدق وأمانة حقيقة ما حدث للأرمن من خلال الحرب العالمية الأولي  والأربعة عقود السابقة عليها علي يد الدولة التركية.
 والأمل أن يقتنع المجتمع التركي المعاصر بصفة عامة وقياداته السياسية بصفة خاصة، بالحقيقة المُستقاة من المصادر المصرية والعربية .
 يستعرض هذا الجزء النصوص التي نشرتها  الصحافة العربية عن نشأة ” القضية الأرمنية” وملابساتها وتطوراتها  وتداعياتها في الدولة العثمانية خلال الفترة الممتدة منذ عام 1876- وحتي  عام 1893 ؛ أي منذ اعتلاء السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني ( 1842- 1918 ) سدة  الحكم في 31 أغسطس 1876 وحتي نهاية عام 1893 الذي شهد اختمار تأزيم المشهد  الأرمني- العثماني ووقوفه علي أعتاب المذابح المباشرة والعلانية والجماعية.
 ورغم قلة عدد الدوريات الصادرة باللغة  العربية وقتذاك ، فإن النصوص الواردة فيها قد مسّت القضية الأرمنية من وجوه  شتي منذ اعتلاء السلطان عبد الحميد الثاني الحكم ( 1876) وحتى عشية  المذابح الحميدية (1894-1896).
 ففي عام (1876) أسس رزق الله حسون  الأرمني الحلبي جريدة “مرآة الأحوال في السياسة والأخلاق” الأسبوعية  بلندن.وتُعد أول جريدة باللغة العربية تصدر في أوريا، وركزّت سياستها  التحريرية علي معارضة النظام الحميدي الحاكم وممالأة المصالح البريطانية.
 وفي عام 1877 ، أسس چون لويس صابونجي مجلة  ” النحلة” نصف الشهرية بلندن. وعكست المصالح البريطانية في الدولة  العثمانية ومواجهة الطموحات الروسية.
 وفي الإسكندرية، أسس الأخوان سليم وبشارة  تقلا جريدة ( الأهرام) الأسبوعية (1877-1880) ثم اليومية بالإسكندرية (1880  -1899 ). وقد صبّت سياستها التحريرية في خدمة الدولة العثمانية وفرنسا،  وأوردت أخباراً ومقالات مؤازرة نسبياً للشأن الأرمني .وفي الثغر السكندري  أيضا،أسس سليم نقاش جريدة ” العصر الجديد” الأسبوعية في عام 1880، وقد  اتسمت نسبياً بنزعة انتقاديه للنظام العثماني. وفي القاهرة، أسس كل من جندي  إبراهيم ميخائيل عبد السيد جريدة ” الوطن ” اليومية عام 1877 ، واهتمت  أساساً بالأقباط وعموم الطوائف المسيحية. وفي عام 1886 ، أسس محمد فهمي  جريدة ” القاهرة ” اليومية بالقاهرة، وثبت توجهاتها بالأساس لخدمة النظام  العثماني والدفاع عنه باستماتة.
 وقد شهد عام 1889 ميلاد جريدة ” المقطم”  اليومية بالقاهرة علي أيدي يعقوب صروف وشبلي شميل وفارس نمر ، وكذا، جريدة ”  المؤيد” القاهرية علي يدي علي يوسف.ولكن ، بينما سارت ” المقطم ” في ركاب  بريطانيا وممالأة النظام العثماني نسبيا، صبّت ” المؤيد” جل اهتمامها علي  تأييد السياسة العثمانية والدفاع عن الجامعة الإسلامية.
 وثمة دوريات جد  مهمة ظهرت آنذاك من قبيل ” الصادق” اليومية بالقاهرة التي أصدرها أمين  ناصف في عام 1886، وانحازت بشدة للنظام العثماني. وكذلك ، “ثمرات الفنون”  الأسبوعية البيروتية التي أسسها عبد القادر قباني وأحمد حسن طبارة في عام  1875، وروّجت بشدة للسياسات العثمانية.
 هذا، وقد تعاطت الدوريات العربية “القضية  الأرمنية” وتطوراتها وملابساتها وتداعياتها انطلاقاً من توجهاتها السياسية،  ومن المُلاحظ أن النصوص الواردة في هذا الكتاب لم تُنكر في معظمها وقائع  القضية الأرمنية 1876-1893، ولكنها اجتهدت في تبرئة السلطان وإلقاء الملامة  تارةً علي الأرمن وتارات علي العدو اللدود روسيا، وقد عكست جميع النصوص  هذه الأُطر سواء كانت أخباراً أو آراء.
 وقد أُعيدت كتابة النصوص طبقا للأصول دون  أي تدخل باستثناء إضافة علامات الترقيم والتشكيل، وإيضاح بعض المعاني  الملتبسة والغامضة في هوامش محدودة للغاية.وبذا ، تُمثل هذه النصوص مادة  خام من مصادرها الأصلية ترصد القضية الأرمنية انطلاقاً من زوايا شتي  ومتنوعة غالباً ، ومتناقضة أحياناً.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2016)

*البطريرك ساكو يشجب تفجير كنيسة الآباء الدومنيكان من قبل تنظيم داعش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 ناشد البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو المجتمع  الدولي بالعمل لإنهاء الصراع في العراق والمنطقة، بعيد تفجير تنظيم داعش  كنيسة الآباء الدومنيكان، المعروفة باسم كنيسة الساعة، التي يعود تاريخ  بنائها لمئات السنين، بالعبوات الناسفة، وسط مدينة الموصل.
 وقال بطريرك الكلدان في بيانه «بذهول وحزن  وألم تلقينا خبر قيام عناصر تنظيم داعش بتفجير كنيسة الساعة الأثرية، وسط  الموصل، بعد تفخيخها من جميع الجوانب، وبعد اخلاء الدور القريبة منها».  وأضاف «إنه لشيء مذهل أن يحدث هذا في العراق!».
 وأعرب عن حزنه الشديد لتفجير الكنيسة  بالقول «نشجب بقوة هذا الاستهداف لكنيسة مسيحية كما نشجب استهداف المساجد  وسائر دور العبادة»، مشيراً إلى أن هذه الأفعال تعدّ «خطيئة جسيمة ضد الله  والانسان وتسعى لمسح ذاكرة المسيحيين ولتفريغ العراق من مكوّنه الأصيل  لصالح دولة من الأغراب الإرهابيين باسم الإسلام».
 وتابع البطريرك الكلداني «رجاؤنا هو أن  يسارع السياسيون العراقيون إلى تحقيق المصالحة الوطنية الصادقة، ورصّ  الصفوف لدحر الإرهاب بكافة مسميّاته، وإنجاز شيء ملموس باتجاه الإصلاح  وقيام دولة القانون والمؤسسات المدنية. إنها أمنية جميع العراقيين».
 وخلص البطريرك ساكو إلى القول «نهيب  بالمجتمع الدولي والمرجعيات الدينية إلى تحمل مسؤولياتها لحماية البلاد  والمواطنين الأبرياء باتخاذ خطوات جادّة لإنهاء الحروب والصراعات وتهيئة  الظروف الكفيلة بإرساء أسس السلام العادل والشامل في العراق والمنطقة عبر  التوعية بأهمية احترام التنوع والتعددية وروح المواطنة وتعزيز العيش  المشترك بالحوار الشجاع وإعداد برامج متخصصة لذلك».


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2016)

*المجلس القومي الكلداني يدين ويستنكر بشدة العمل الإجرامي بتفجير كنيسة الساعة في الموصل*






 لم يكتفي بما يسمى تنظيم داعش الإرهابي بتدنيس ارض الموصل وأستهدافه  تأريخ وحضارة هذه المدينة العريقة وتهجير اهلها الأصلاء من المسيحيين  وخلوها منهم، بل تمادى في محو كل أثر للمسيحية فيها. فها هو وبتأريخ 24  نيسان 2016 يقدم على فعل أرعن وجبان آخر لا يمت للأنسانية والتعاليم  والشرائع والأديان السماوية بصلة بتفجيره كنيسة الآباء الدومنيكان  والمعروفة بكنيسة الساعة بالعبوات الناسفة وسط مدينة الموصل، والتي تعتبر  من أهم المعالم الأثرية المسيحية والشهيرة بساعتها المقدمة كهدية من زوجة  الامبراطور الفرنسي نابليون الثالث ويعود بنائها لمئات السنين.
 ان قيادة واعضاء ومؤازري المجلس القومي الكلداني تدين وتستنكر بشدة هذا  العمل الإجرامي والذي يعتبر انتهاكاً واضحاً لكل الأعراف والمواثيق الدولية  الخاصة بحماية الآثار والرموز الحضارية والدينية. ونؤكد على الجهات ذات  العلاقة الإسراع بتحرير الموصل وكل المناطق المغتصبة من قبل تنظيم داعش  الإرهابي المتطرف للحفاظ على ما تبقى من تأريخ وحضارة شعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري وعودة أهلنا المهجرين وإرساء أسس السلام والأمان. كما  ندعو المجتمع الدولي لتحمل مسؤولياته تجاه الأنتهاكات والجرائم التي ترتكب  بحق المكونات العرقية والدينية في العراق من تدمير لأسس ومرتكزات تأريخه  وحضارته ومستقبله.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2016)

*بغداد تفقد وجهها الحضاري بغياب مسيحييها .. والاستيلاء على أملاكهم ناقوس كارثة ديموغرافية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- عين العراق نيوز/

 بغداد/...كنتُ مصدومة ولا افهم ما يعنون  حين نزلت من غرفتي في الطابق الثاني للمنزل؛ فسمعتهم وأنا على السلم  يتباحثون في "ترتيب أوراق الهجرة"، تلك التي لم أعرف حينها ما تعنيه هذه  المفردة "هجرة"، وتلك الترتيبات التي بعثرت لي ذكريات طفولتي وبداية مشواري  الذي كنت آمل أن ينتهي بي وأنا أرتدي الصدرية البيضاء. كنت في السابعة عشر  من عمري آنذاك، حين انتهى كل شي في العراق بالنسبة إلي!!.. هكذا بدأت  الحديث (نايري جوزيف) عن هجرتها القسرية الى فرنسا، بعد مجزرة كنيسة سيدة  النجاة، في العاصمة العراقية بغداد، حين اقتحمت مجموعة ارهابية تابعة  لتنظيم "القاعدة" عصر 31 تشرين الأول، 2010، أثناء أداء مراسيم القداس.  وانتهت الحادثة بتفجير المسلحين لأنفسهم وقتل وجرح 125 مسيحيا ممن كانوا  بداخل الكنيسة.

 لكن ما يؤلم نايري – التي كانت تسكن مدينة  الكرادة/ شارع الصناعة/ وسط بغداد- اكثر هو "عدم حفظ ذكرانا في وطن أحفظه  حتى الآن في قلبي وأبعثر دموعي على وسادتي شوقا له كل ليلة منذ ستة أعوام" ،  بحسب تعبيرها،  فوجئت وعائلتها بـ"رسالة وصلت الينا من قبل جارنا (م. ح.)  بان منزلنا أصبح مكتباً لاحدى الشركات التي تحيي فيه جلسات ليلية لبعض  المتنفذين في بغداد".

 نايري ، التي تحدثت معنا عبر موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي (فيس بوك) من السويد، ارتأت الا يذكر اسمها الصريح خشية على  اقرباء لها يسكنون وسط بغداد، بينت انها لن تترك ارثها الذي لم يجف دمعها  شوقا إليه أبداً، مؤكدة "سأعود حتماً واسترد ارضي والتحف جدران غرفتي  الوردية، وأعيد تلصيق صور (سبونج بوب) عليها".

 وتعود هجرة مسيحيي العراق إلى بداية القرن  العشرين على أثر مجزرة (سميل  - محافظة دهوك حاليا 1933) ضد الاشوريين   التي ساهمت في نزوح  عشرات الآلاف الى سوريا، وبعد استقرار لأكثر من نصف  قرن عادت ظاهرة الهجرة متأثرة بعوامل اقتصادية واجتماعية خصوصًا بعد حصار  العراق وحرب الخليج الثانية، إلا أن وتيرتها تسارعت بشكل كبير في أعقاب غزو  العراق عام 2003 وما رافقه من انتشار لمنظمات متطرفة تحارب الاخرين باسم  الدين.

 مع بدأ مسلسل استهداف المسيحيين في بغداد  مع بدايات عام 2004، بعد انتشار البيانات التي ((اتهتمهم بالعمالة للمحتل –  اذ منذ دخول القوات الامريكية والمتحالفة معها الى العراق بدأ العديد من  المسيحيين شأنهم شأن بقية العراقيين في العمل معهم في مختلف المؤسسات))  ولكن ارتفعت نسبة الاستهداف مع بداية صوم العذراء في 1 أغسطس/آب 2004 حيث  تعرضت خمس كنائس للتفجير سويّة منها ((كنيسة مريم العذراء في منطقة  الكرادة، كنيسة ماري كوركيس في حي الغدير جنوب شرق العاصمة، كنيسة مار  يوحنا في الدورة جنوبي بغداد، فضلا عن كنيسة العذراء في حي المعلمين بمنطقة  الدورة ذاتها، بالاضافة الى كنيسة مار يوسف شفيع العمال في حي الحمراء قرب  منطقة نفق الشرطة غربي بغداد)).

  مسلسل تفجير الكنائس لم يتوقف بل استمر  وتطور بحيث شمل محلات بيع المشروبات الكحولية والموسيقى والأزياء وصالونات  التجميل، وذلك بهدف إغلاق أمثال هذه المحلات، كذلك تعرضت النساء المسيحيات  إلى التهديد إذا لم يقمن بتغطية رؤوسهن، وحدثت عمليات اغتيالٍ لعدد من  المسيحيين بشكل عشوائي في مناطق مختلفة في بغداد وخاصة التي يتواجد فيها  كثافة سكانية كثيرة بهدف زرع الرعب والخوف في نفوسهم وفقا لما اشارت اليه  الكثير من المتابعات التي نشرها نشطاء مسيحييون في وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي  وعدد من المواقع الالكترونية.

 لكن الأمر الأكثر تأثيراً هو أن المسيحيين  في بغداد، وبعد 2003، باتوا في مرمى أطماع مافيا العقارات ، فأضحت هناك  سوق سوداء متخصصة بعقارات المسيحيين المهاجرين، ولتلك المافيا أذرع إحداها  تعمل على تعجيل هجرة من بقي منهم، والضغط عليهم من اجل بيع عقاراتهم بأثمان  بخسة مرة، ومرة أخرى يتم تزوير وكالات وبيع العقارات من دون علم أصحابها،  وذلك كله يشكل خطورة كبيرة على الخارطة الديموغرافية لبغداد، ويهدد أرواح  أبناء أحدى أهم مكونات المجتمع العراقي والبغدادي على وجه التحديد بالموت  والزوال ... وفقا لما اشار اليه متابعين مختصين لملف الاستيلاء على عقارات  المسيحيين في بغداد ساهموا في تزويد المعلومات لهذا التقرير .




*الدستور يؤكد صون ممتلكات الناس ولكن !!*
 الدستور العراقي لعام 2005، اكد صون  الممتلكات للعراقيين من دون استثناء، حيث نص في مادته الـ(23 / اولاً ) ان  "الملكية الخاصة مصونة .." و الـ(23/ ثانياً) ان "لا يجوز نزع الملكية إلا  لأغراض المنفعة العامة مقابل تعويض عادل، وينظم ذلك بقانون".. كذلك اكد  الاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان في مادته الـ(17 / ثانيا) بان "لا يجوز  تجريد أحد من ملكه تعسفاً". وهو ما لم يحدث بخصوص مشكلة الاستيلاء على  ممتلكات المسيحيين في بغداد بعد انتشار ظاهرة الاستيلاء عليها مؤخرا ، أي  ان الحكومة لم تتحرك وفقا لما موجود في الدستور .

 مصادر أمنية رفيعة المستوى، رفضت نشر  اسمها لحساسية الملف و "خطورته" كما وصفت، كشفت عن عمليات "منظمة" تقوم بها  جهات "معلومة خفية" استولت من خلالها على اكثر من (500) عقار في بغداد  خلال السنوات الـ(10) الاخيرة، تركز اغلبها في منطقتي (الكرادة والنضال)  بالاضافة الى منطقة بغداد الجديدة جنوبي شرق العاصمة، فضلا عن مناطق  (الدورة، الغدير، البلديات، كمب سارة، شارع الصناعة، زيونة والمنصور) وهي  المناطق التي كانت تشتهر بوجود المسيحيين فيها.

 المصادر اضافت ان اصحاب تلك العقارات من  المسيحيين ، هاجر بعضهم برغبة منهم من دون اي عنف او تهديد مباشر تجاههم،  الا ان الاغلبية كانت بسبب التهديد المباشر وفي بعض الاحيان يصل الى مرحلة  الاستهداف وتنفيذ عمليات اغتيالهم من قبل مجاميع ارهابية، فقد تعرضوا الى  عدد ليس بالقليل من حالات الخطف والقتل، في مناطق سكناهم او عملهم، وكان  اكثر المستهدفين بتلك العمليات والتهجير القسري في منطقة الدورة جنوبي  بغداد، مبينا ان الاستهداف المباشر بدأ يتضح جلياً في عام 2004.

 وتشير هذه المصادر، التي ما زالت تشرف على  عدد من التحقيقات بهذا الشأن الا انها تحفظت على نسخ من التحقيقات التي  اكتملت "خوفاً من المتورطين بها"، الى ان عمليات الاستيلاء قد نفذت  بطريقتين؛ الاولى تتمثل بتهديد صاحب الملك ان كان داخل العراق وابتزازه حتى  يتم شراء العقار منه بثمن بخس لا يصل في احسن حالاته الى 20% من سعر  العقار في السوق. اما الطريقة الثانية فتتم عبر تزوير وكالات ومستمسكات  صاحب العقار ليتم بيعه الى شخص اخر.

 ولفتت المصادر الى وجود جهات لها نفوذ في  السلطة متورطة بهذا الملف، كما توجد عصابات مسلحة استغلت الفوضى التي يمر  بها العراق لوضع أيديها على عدد من تلك العقارات.

 اما الخبير القانوني د. قيس كمونة، فقد  حذر من خطورة المخطط الخفي بعد العمليات المنظمة للاستيلاء على املاك  المسيحيين، مشيرا الى وجود مشروع تغيير ديموغرافي تتعرض له بغداد، تتمثل  خطوته الاولى بتهجير المسيحيين والاستيلاء على املاكهم ليسهل فيما بعد  تقاسم بغداد.

 ويحظر الدستور العراقي هذه الحالات، في  مادته الـ( 23/ ثالثاً/ ب) التي نصت على انه " يحظر التملّك لأغراض التغيير  السكاني". التي تشمل جانب اخر من مشاكل المسيحيين في العراق وخاصة ما حدث  في منطقة برطلة شرق الموصل قبل استيلا داعش عليها في شهر آب 2014 حيث تعرضت  المنطقة الى تغيير ديموغرافي ممنهج بهدف اجبار المسيحيين على ترك المنطقة  وفق لدراسات وتقارير نشرت من قبل مؤسسات مختلفة كان ابرزه مؤتمر اصدقاء  برطلة الذي عقد في مطلع 2014 .

 ويضيف كمونة ان عمليات الاستيلاء على  أملاك المسيحيين شهدت انتعاشا بعد الإطاحة بنظام صدام حسين، لما شهده البلد  من فوضى وتغييب للقانون، أنتج ظهور مجاميع مسلحة متعددة المرجعيات، الا  انها تتشارك في سطوتها على الشارع العراقي، حتى تطورت لتصبح دويلات نافذة  ضمن الدولة العراقية.

 ويوضح كمونة ان تلك الدويلات ومن خلال  سطوة المافيات التابعة لها، استولت على عدد كبير من العقارات التي هاجر او  هُجِّر مالكيها، ولما تتمتع به عقارات المسيحيين من مواقع مميزة، يسيل لها  لعاب أولئك الذين لم يكتفوا بتلك العقارات، وامتدت ايديهم الى تلك التي لم  يزل مالكها ساكناً فيها، فقد ارسلوا له تهديدات متعددة الاشكال، حتى  استولوا على املاكه.

 ويشرح كمونة ان تلك المافيات تعتمد اسلوب  الـ"إطار" او (cover) ، وهنا يتم تزوير توكيل يخول شخص اخر ببيع أملاكه،  ليكمل إجراءات نقل الملكية للاخر، مستدركاً "ان هذه العمليات تتم غالباً  بتواطؤ من احد موظفي دائرة التسجيل العقاري في وزارة العدل".

 ويبين كمونة ان هذه العمليات تندرج  قانونيا ضمن تهم تزوير وثائق رسمية وتدويل الوثائق، لذا فان العقوبة  المترتبة على اولئك المحتالين هي السجن لمدة لا تقل عن سنتين وفق المادة  291 من قانون العقوبات العراقي رقم (111) لسنة 1969 المعدل.




*ما مصير الوجه المدني لبغداد ؟*
 نائب محافظ بغداد السابق وعضو مجلس النواب  الحالي عن بغداد د. محمد الشمري استبعد ان تكون هناك "جهات سياسية تقف خلف  هذه العمليات"؛ موجهاً الاتهام لجهات لم يسميها: "هناك عصابات تتحين الفرص  وتستغل الفوضى وتوتر الشارع من اجل تحقيق مآربها".

 ويشير الشمري الى ان تلك العصابات نمت في ظروف الفوضى وهي عادة ما تستهدف "الشرائح الأضعف".

 ويتابع الشمري ان حالات الاستيلاء هذه كان  بعضها بصفة "رسمية" حيث يتنازل المالك عن ملكه مقابل سعر زهيد جداً نتيجة  الخوف والرعب الذي تزرعه في قلبه مجموعة مسلحة مهمتها تقتصر على التهديد  فقط، فيما تكمل مجموعة اخرى المهمة من خلال تقديم عرض الشراء هذا، وكأنهما  غير مرتبطين ببعضهما، وهو الامر الذي يكشف لنا عن ان من يقوم بهذه العمليات  مافيا متخصصة ومتكاملة.

 ويتحدث الشمري عن مسيحيي بغداد متحسراً:  "المسيحيون هم احدى أجمل مكونات الشعب العراقي؛ والمجتمع البغدادي على وجه  الخصوص، إذ انهم كانوا يضيفون لها بصمة مدنية، ويشيعون فيها الكثير من  القيم الحضرية.. المناطق التي يسكنها المسيحيون كانت مناطق تمتاز بالهدوء  والسلام وتطغى عليها مسحة الجمال والنظافة"؛ ويتوقف مكرراً؛ "المسيحيون هم  الوجه الحضاري والمدني لبغداد".

 عضو مجلس محافظة بغداد محمد الربيعي،  بدوره، اكد إن جهات متنفذة استولت على ما يقارب الـ (70%) من بيوت  المسيحيين المهاجرين من بغداد، ولعل أكثر المناطق التي سرقت بها أملاك  المسيحيين هي محلات (906) و (904) و (902) في منطقة شارع الصناعة وسط  العاصمة، لما لها من موقع اقتصادي مميز.

 وعلى الرغم من ان النائب المسيحي عماد  يوخنا اكد ان "مسيحيين في بغداد تعرضوا إلى تهديدات لإجبارهم على ترك  منازلهم واللجوء إلى كردستان و خارج العراق، ثم يتفاجؤون بأن منازلهم سكنت  من أشخاص آخرين"، الا ان الاب مخلص قاشا راعي كنيسة سيدة النجاة في بغداد،  امتنع عن الحديث بشأن هذه "الشائعة"، كما وصفها.

 بيد انه كشف عن تناقص كبير باعداد المسيحيين في بغداد، مبينا ان "العراق وبعد خمس سنوات من الان سيكون خالياً من المسيحيين".

 كذلك شدد الاب مخلص قاشا على ان المسيحيين  بشكل عام باتوا يشعرون بـ"اللامبالاة في الوطن"، ولو سنحت لهم الفرصة  للهجرة الجماعية لكان الامر لا يحتاج الى نقاش او تفكير، لكنه استدرك ، وهو  يبدو متحسراً، ان "الظروف الدولية لا تسمح بتلك الهجرة التي ننشد، فالوضع  الاقتصادي والامني وحتى السياسي الدولي تحول دون تحقيق ذلك".

 وينوه قاشا الى ان المسيحيين المهاجرين،  وبعد ما تعرضوا له هنا، بات لا يشغلهم هاجس العودة الى العراق، بل وحتى ان  استتب الوضع الامني فأنهم سيعودون من اجل شيء واحد فقط، الا وهو بيع  املاكهم والهجرة مرة اخرى.

 وفي ذات الوقت، أشار قاشا الى  تشكيل غرفة  عمليات في كنيسة (القلب الاقدس) وسط بغداد، مهمتها التواصل مع المسيحيين  في الخارج ممن يرغبون ببيع أملاكهم للتأكد من صحة التوكيلات التي يأتي بها  من يدعون بأنهم وكلاء هذا العقار او ذاك؛ ليتم منحهم كتاب مصادقة لتوكيلهم  من اجل إكمال إجراءات بيع العقار التابع للمسيحي المهاجر خارج العراق.

 اما الوقف المسيحيي فقد تحفظ هو الاخر على معلوماته حول هذا الموضوع واكتفى بالتعليق عليه بـ"لا توجد لدينا أية إحصائيات" !!.

 بينما، كشف عضو مجلس النواب العراقي عن  المسيحيين جوزيف صليوة أن 5 عوائل مسيحية تهاجر العراق يومياً بسبب اعمال  العنف التي تشهدها البلاد، مبينا " أن عدد المهاجرين من المسيحيين منذ عام  2003 ولغاية نهاية 2015 بلغ 2 مليون ونصف مليون شخص –  وفقا لرأي جوزيف  الذي لم نستطيع تأكيد هذا الرقم من جهة محايدة"، مضيفاً ان “هؤلاء يذهبون  من دول الجوار الى اماكن يستقرون فيها باحدى الدول الاوربية او الولايات  المتحدة الاميركية”.

 واوضح صليوة أن “عدد المتواجدين حالياً من  هذا المكون لا يتجاوز المليون و250 الف مسيحي بالعراق”، عازياً هجرة  المسيحين لخارج العراق الى اسباب كثيرة ومنها الصراعات واعمال العنف التي  تشهدها البلاد.

 في حين، كشف المفتش العام لوزارة العدل  جمال الاسدي، ان عمليات الاستيلاء على املاك المسيحيين تعود الى عام 1992،  اثناء هجرتهم بعد حرب الخليج آنذاك، فقد شهدت تلك الفترة العديد من حالات  "منتحلي الصفة" التي انتجت سرقة لعقارات المسيحيين، الا ان تلك الحالات  تزايدت بعد عام 2003 بشكل كبير.




*الاستيلاء على 300 عقار دون إجراءات رادعة*
 ويبين الاسدي انه وخلال فترة (2003 –  2007) كانت تلك العمليات  تسير بسهولة من دون اي رادع يذكر، الا انها بدأت  بالتناقص تدريجيا حتى عام (2010) اذ اصبحت بعدها العملية تحتاج الى تواطؤ  داخل المؤسسة المعنية ، دائرة التسجيل العقاري.

 ويؤكد الاسدي ان تلك العمليات ما زالت  تجرى حتى الآن، رغم كل الإجراءات الاحترازية، التي وضعت من قبل الحكومة  العراقية متمثلة بوزارة العدل، مشيرا الى عدم وجود احصائية دقيقة حتى اليوم  الا ان العدد التقريبي للعقارات التي تم الاستيلاء عليها في بغداد تصل الى  اكثر (300) عقار.

 ويضيف ان عمليات تزوير المستمسكات  والوكالات لم يوجد لها معالجات قانونية منذ 1992، لكننا في وزارة العدل،  وبموجب توجيهات صدرت من الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء بشان املاك  المسيحيين، أصدرنا بتاريخ (9 - 11 - 2015) توجيهاً الى دوائر التسجيل  العقاري وهيئات التدقيق اللامركزية بإيقاف العمل بالوكالات في بيع املاك  المسيحيين، وطالبناهم بمحاسبة المخالف مع بيان الرأي حول التجاوزات التي  تمَّ رصدها بهذا الصدد.

 وكان مدير عام دائرة التسجيل العقاري مهدي  طالب قد اكد، في وقت سابق، ان وزير العدل حيدر الزاملي، وجه باتخاذ  الإجراءات القانونية التي تحد من التعرض الى املاك المسيحيين، خصوصا  المهاجرين خارج البلاد.وقال طالب، في بيان صحفي، ان "دائرة التسجيل العقاري  وبمتابعة من الوزير قد باشرت باعتماد إجراءات احترازية تمنع التلاعُبَ  بعقارات المسيحيين بناءً على ما تمَّ طرحُه من بعض اعضاء مجلس النواب  وخصوصاً في بغداد". واضاف انه "تمَّ اتخاذُ إجراءات احترازية تمنع التزوير  في عقارات المسيحيين وتتضمن هذه الخطوات حضور البائع بشخصه أو وكيله من  الدرجة الأولى أو الثانية وإجراء الكشف الموقعي وطلب مستمسكات البائع  والتأكد من صحة صدوره، مؤكداً إضافة اجراءات جديدة منها الكشف الموقعي  والاستفسار من المجاورين للبائع يبين هويته، مبينا انه "عند اخذ الاقرار من  البائع لا بُدَّ من حضور معرفين للبائع من خلاله او الوكيل ولا بد أنْ  يكونَ من الدرجة الاولى او الثانية. وأشار المدير العام بحسب البيان الى  وجود محاولاتٍ للتلاعبِ بالعقارات التابعة للمسيحيينَ من خلال الوكالاتِ  القادمة من خارج العراق لأشخاص هم ليسوا وكلاء للشخص الاصيل، مبيناً أنَّ  "التلاعُبَ يَتِمُ من السفارات والقنصليات لتلك البلدان وقد تمَّ تقديمُ  الشكاوي من قبل المسيحيين عن هذا التجاوزات".

 وكانت الوزارة قد اعلنت، في 14 آذار/ مارس  2016، إن "وزير العدل حيدر الزاملي استقبل بمكتبه الرسمي في مقر الوزارة،  وفدا عن الطوائف المسيحية في العراق كل من الجاثليق البطريرك لكنيسة المشرق  الآشورية كيوركيس الثالث ورئيس طائفة السريان الارثوذكس المطران سويريوس  حاوا ورئيس طائفة الأرمن الارثوذكس في العراق المطران آفاك آسادوريان  والوكيل العام لمطرانية الروم الارثوذكس في العراق الاب يونان الفريد، لبحث  سبل الحفاظ على أملاك المواطنين المسيحيين المهاجرين من ارض العراق".

 واوضح الزاملي، بحسب البيان أن "عددا من  حالات التزوير التي تم اكتشافها لم تحسم قضائيا بسب عدم وجود المطالب بالحق  الشخصي إزاء هجرتهم"، مبيناً أنه "تم الاتفاق على آلية معالجة حالة  الوكالة لغير الأقارب بالدرجة الاولى او الثانية لضمان حقوق المواطن  المسيحي من خلال المصادقة على الوكالة من قبل زعماء الطوائف المسيحية،  المسجلة حسب القانون، أو احد النواب المسيحيين، للحيلولة دون استحواذ ضعاف  النفوس على هذه الأملاك". واكد أن "المسيحيين مكون أساس من مكونات المجتمع  العراقي وان أي شكوى منه تمثل مطلبا أساسيا لكل العراقيين".

 والمسيحية هي ثاني أكبر الديانات في  العراق من حيث عدد الأتباع بعد الإسلام، وهي ديانة مُعترَف بها حسب الدستور  العراقي؛ حيث أنه يعترف بأربعة عشر طائفة مسيحية تتوزع على عدة كنائس .  يتوزع أبناؤها على عدة طوائف ويتحدث نسبة منهم اللغة العربية لغةً أمًّا في  حين أن نسبةً منهم تتحدث اللغة السريانية بلهجاتها العديدة واللغة  الأرمنية. وأكبر كنيسة في الشرق الأوسط تقع في العراق في مدينة بغداد وهي  كنيسة الطاهرة الكبرى.

 وعن العلاج الانجع للقضاء على هذه  الظاهرة، يرى الخبير القانوني د. قيس كمونة عن ضرورة ان تقوم وزارة العدل  بجرد الكتروني لجميع عقارات المسيحيين المهاجرين منهم وغير المهاجرين،  بالاضافة الى اعتماد وكالة الاقرباء من الدرجة الاولى او الثانية حصرا او  مصادقة الوكالة من قبل الكنيسة التي ينتمي اليها صاحب العقار.

 فيما، بين مفتش وزارة العدل جمال الاسدي  ان اعداد هذا الجرد يحتاج بالدرجة الاساس الى تعاون مباشر من قبل اصحاب  العقارات المهاجرين، بان يقوموا بالقدوم الى السفارات العراقية ويتقدمون  بطلب تسجيل رقم العقار التابع لهم في الداخل، مع تقديم المستمسكات الثبوتية  على صح ذلك الامر، لتقوم بعد ذلك السفارة العراقية بمخاطبة وزارة العدل-  دائرة التسجيل العقاري من اجل توثيق الرقم وأرشفة العقار الذي أتم مالكه  هذه العملية.

 ليس الاستيلاء على العقارات وحده هي هموم  ومشاكل المسيحيين اذ تتحدث تقارير عن تعرض ما يقرب 70 كنيسة بين عامي 2003 –  2012 الى الاستهداف  ذكرت اسمائها في مقدمة التقرير اعلاه، ما اضطر الالاف  من المسيحيين الى الهجرة خارج العراق، خاصة وان التسهيلات التي مُنحت لهم  من اميركا و واوربا ساهمت في ارتفاع عدد المهاجرين من المسيحيين الى تلك  البلدان.




*بغداد مظلمة دون مسيحييها*
 بينما، يؤكد الباحث الاجتماعي احمد جاسم  ان وجود المسيحيين في منطقة معينة من بغداد، كان يضفي عليها طابع المدنية  والأجواء الحضارية، حيث يوصفهم الجميع بانهم "نكهة المنطقة"، وان ما  يتعرضون له من تهجير قسري ينبئ بـ"بغداد مظلمة".

 اما حسين محمد، (30 عاما) طالب دراسات  عليا، فلم يزل حتى هذا اليوم رافضا لفكرة ان صديقه (ستيفن صليوا) لن يعود  ليسكن في المنزل المقابل له، ويعودان لـ"القراءة معاً، والتخطيط لشركتنا  المتخصصة بالهندسة المعمارية في المستقبل"، ويقول ان "ستيفن رفيق صباي  ودراستي، ومشاريعي المستقبلية. هاجرت عائلته حينما كنا في المرحلة الثالثة  من كلية الهندسة عام 2011".


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2016)

*الرسالة الرعوية لقداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني لمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيدة*




 




 بطريركية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة/ مكتب الإعلام

 أدناه الرسالة الرعوية لقداسة البطريرك  مار أدى الثاني رئيس الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في العراق والعالم، لمناسبة  عيد القيامة المجيدة حسب التقويم الشرقي (القديم)، النص الأصلي باللغة  السريانية، ويليه الترجمة العربية المعنوية:

 أخوتنا في الخدمة الروحية: الرعاة  الأجلاء.. الكهنة المختارون.. الشمامسة الموقرون.. أبناء الكنيسة الكرام في  الوطن العراق الحبيب وفي مختلف بلدان الاغتراب.

   تقبلوا سلامنا ومحبتنا في الرب.. مع صلاتنا الدائمة أن تكونوا بخير وسرور، محفوظين بنعمة الرب المقدسة.
 ها نحن نحتفل اليوم مجددا بالقيامة  المجيدة للرب يسوع المسيح من بين الأموات منتصرا على الخطيئة والموت، هذه  القيامة التي كانت تتويجا للتدبير الإلهي لخلاص البشر، وقد تنبأ بها  الأنبياء في العهد القديم.. وجسدها الرب يسوع المسيح المولود من العذراء  مريم بنعمة الروح القدس.. وكان قد تنبأ بها بنفسه له المجد خلال رسالته  الخلاصية على مدى ثلاث سنوات من كرازته بملكوت السماوات، فكان العهد  الجديد.. عهد الخلاص من الموت في الخطيئة إلى الحياة في النعمة، وقد صارت  هذه القيامة المباركة أساس إيماننا المسيحي القويم، والذي تأسست عليه  الكنيسة المقدسة.. وحملت رسالة الخلاص إلى بني البشر.
 وإذ كنا نحتفي اليوم بهذا العيد المبارك  كعيد طقسي سنوي محدد وفق التقويم، ونقول لكم: عيدكم مبارك وكل عام وأنتم  بخير، لا بد لنا أن نؤكد مجددا إن القيامة ليست مجرد حدث تاريخي وقع في  مكان وزمان معينين.. إنما هي في معانيها ودلالاتها فعل إيماني متجدد يوميا  في حياة كل مؤمن يعيش حياته الأرضية هذه وفق وصايا الرب وتعاليمه المقدسة  القائمة على المحبة وما لها من ثمار كثيرة.. هذه الوصايا والتعاليم التي  بذل الرب يسوع المسيح دمه الزكي وجسده القدوس من أجل نشرها بين الناس لكي  ينالوا الخلاص طالما آمنوا بها وبهذا الفداء العظيم.

 وحيث أن القيامة جاءت بعد معاناة: تكذيبه  من قبل قساة القلوب، تقديمه إلى المحاكمة، تعذيبه ومن ثم صلبه على الخشبة،  يكون من الممكن أن يلقى المؤمنون باسمه القدوس والسائرين على وفق تعاليمه  السامية.. شيئا من المعاناة في حياتهم اليومية وبطرق مختلفة، ومن ذلك ما  نشهده اليوم ومنذ نحو سنتين مضت لقسم من أبناء شعبنا المؤمنين في بلدنا  الحبيب العراق وفي سورية العزيزة.. وقد تعرضوا إلى جانب أبناء مكونات أخرى  قومية ودينية إلى ضيقات كبيرة أسفرت عن شهداء ومخطوفين، وتدمير منازلهم  ودور العبادة، وتهجير أعداد كبيرة منهم تحت مختلف أشكال التهديدات..  ونزوحهم من مناطقهم وقراهم ومدنهم إلى مناطق أخرى آمنة، وكل ذلك بسبب  الهجمات التي تعرضت لها مناطقهم هذه من قبل الجماعات الإرهابية المسلحة،  والتداعيات المختلفة لهذا الواقع المؤلم عليهم، وما تطلبه ذلك من تقديم  الدعم والمساعدات لهم، وإعانتهم على تجاوز هذه الأزمة مستلهمين كلمة الرب  له المجد، من يصبر إلى الآخر.. فهو يخلُص "متى 10 : 22". 

 وعليه لا بد لنا جميعا في هذا اليوم  المبارك أن نتذكر أخوتنا المعانون هؤلاء.. بصلواتنا وابتهالاتنا إلى الرب  القائم من بين الأموات أن يؤازرهم بنعمته المقدسة ويفيض عليهم برحمته  وحنانه.. فيتحقق لهم الأمن والسلام.. وينالوا الخلاص في هذه الدنيا..  نموذجا أرضيا وجسديا للخلاص النهائي الروحي.
 ولا بد لنا أيضا أن نتقدم بالشكر  والامتنان لمختلف الجهات من حكومات ومؤسسات ممن قدموا لهؤلاء الأحباء العون  والمساعدة، مثلما نجدد طلبنا من جميع الجهات ذات العلاقة محليا وإقليميا  ودوليا.. لتحمل مسؤولياتهم والتصدي معا للإرهاب.. وتحرير المدن والمناطق  الواقعة تحت سيطرته، وإعادة المهجرين إلى ديارهم، وإعادة إعمارها وتوفير  الأمن والسلام والعيش الكريم لهم. وهذا هو أهم ما نطلب ونسأل الرب ونطرق  بابه من أجل تحقيقه.. إلى جانب طلباتنا الأخرى، وهو القائل له المجد:  إسألوا تُعطوا.. إطلبوا تجدوا، إقرعوا يُفتح لكم.

 أحباؤنا في الرب:
 تبقى قيامة الرب كالشمس التي أشرقت لتزيل  ظلمة الخطيئة والموت، وهي رجاؤنا الأكبر لنيل الحياة الأبدية التي لكي نحصل  عليها.. لا بد لنا أن نسير على درب من منحها لنا.. فنسلك كما هي مشيئته،  فهو الطريق والحق والحياة.. هو القيامة والحياة.
 قام الرب حقا قام.. قيامة وحياة وتجدد لكم جميعا.. وكل عام وأنتم بخير وسلام.. آمين.


 كتب في قلايتنا البطريركية ببغداد
 إيار 2016
 أدى الثاني
 بالنعمة: جاثليق بطريرك
 الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في العراق والعالم


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2016)

*حوار حول المكون المسيحي الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري في العراق اجرته الناشطة تيريزا ايشو مع المفكر العراقي د.علاء  الجوادي سفير العراق في الدانمارك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتبت السيدة تيريزا أيشو رسالة جاء فيها:  سعادة ألسفير ألعراقي في ألدانمارك ألاستاذ د. علاء حسين موسى الجوادي...  تحية عراقية طيبة، بأسمي وبأسم (موتوا دانمارك) والجالية العراقية،  والدانماركيين من أصول كلدانية سريانية أشورية عراقية. نتقدم بطلبنا  للقائكم وذلك يوم الجمعة المصادف 22/4/2016 في ساعة تحددوها أنتم في وقت  العمل للسفارة بين 9-16. حيث اننا نريد أن نعبر عن قلقنا في ما يمر به  الوطن من احداث ونزاعات ان كانت على صعيد الارهاب وداعش وتحرير المناطق  ألمحتلة، أم في سلب حقوقنا ان كان في مناطق ضمن ألاقليم، ام خارج الاقليم  في بغداد، من سطو وتجاوز على بيوت وأراضي المكون ألمسيحي. لذا نرجو ان  تخصصوا وقت لنا للاستماع الى قلقنا ورفع شكوتنا واحتجاجنا الى السلطات  العراقية. ونحن بأنتظار جوابكم. وتقبلوا تحايات مسؤولة المكتب... تيريزا  أيشو... وهي احدى مرشحات الكوتا المسيحية في تشكيلة وزرارة التكنوقراط التي  أنتخبت بمبادرة من اللجنة المستقلة التي شكلت من قبل السيد مقتدى الصدر.
 وقد رحب السيد السفير بهذا الطلب واستضاف  الوفد واستمع لارائهم، ورفعها للجهات الحكومية التي ارادوا ان تصل اليهم...  ومن جهة اخرى فقد اجرت الناشطة الاشورية تيريزا ايشو والسيدتين كفاح جميل  روفائيل وألهام رحيم الوفد المرافق لها من لجنة موتوا دنمارك للكلدان  السريان الاشوريين حوارا مفصلا مع المفكر العراقي الوطني البروفيسور  الدكتور السيد الجوادي وذلك بتاريخ 22- 04- 2016، وقد اعدت السيدة تريزا  تقريرا جاء فيه:

 تقول تيريزا ايشو: كان لقاؤنا وحوارنا مع  سيادته أيجابياً وتناول هموم الوطن المشتركة التي لم يختلف عليها أي من  الحاضرين من الطرفين. وأن أختلفت وتقاطعت وجهات النظر في بعض الاحيان، حول  ألحلول والتنظيم والوحدة في العمل. وبعدما طرح موتوا دنمارك مذكرة مطاليبه  التي تشكل مطاليب أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في الدانمارك  والتي عبر عنها في تظاهراته في أورهس، ولقاءاته في البورك وأورهس  وكوبنهاغن، كما رفعنا مذكرة بمطاليبنا الى السلطات العراقية عبر السفارة  العراقية وسعادة السفير الاستاذ د. علاء الجوادي.
 وتضيف تريزا: بعد ذلك، تحول اللقاء الى  حوار علمي وتاريخي وثقافي مع الاستاذ العالم والمطلع الدكتور الجوادي ليس  بصفته سفيرا انما بصفته مفكر عراقي وطني. لقد فاجأنا هذا الرجل المتبسم  الوجه والمتواضع والمؤدب بالخزين الوارف من الاطلاع والمعرفة والتحليل  والرؤية والعودة للاصول الذي كان محط استحساننا للسفير العراقي د. علاء  الجوادي، في ما يخص تاريخنا، وتاريخ كنائسنا المشرقية، وتاريخ أرض العراق  واصالته التي لايختلف عليها أثنان، حيث هي أرضنا نحن أبناء النهرين الاصلاء  من ألاشوريين ألكلدان السريان. فقيمناه –للحقيقة- تقيما عالياً، وخرجنا من  محضره ممتنين ومرتاحين ومستفيدين من فكره النير.

 - تيريزا ايشو: في البدأ طلبنا من سيادته  بصفته باحث ومنفتح على الفكر الاخر والفكر الديني العراقي والعالمي عن  نظرنه للمكون المسيحي في العراق؟

 - الدكتور الجوادي: الوجود التاريخي  الحضاري للعراق يرقى الى اكثر من ستة الاف من السنين وقد علّم هذا البلد  العالم والبشرية اسس العلوم الانسانية وبنى اول حضارة بشرية وتكاثر السكان  في هذا البلد وهاجروا منه الى كل بقاع الارض. العراق مركز العالم ومبتدأه.  نقول ذلك لا لاننا عراقيون بل لأن البحوث العلمية الحديثة اثبتت ان للعراق  السبق بالكثير من اسس الحضارة.
 ألم يذكر التوراة في سفر تكوين الاصحاح   11 الايات 4- 6، ان بابل كانت مركز كل البشرية بعد انتهاء الطوفان، إذ  تجمّع البشر كلهم في أرض شنعار اي العراق (وقالوا هلم نبني لأنفسنا مدينة  وبرجاً رأسه بالسماء ونصنع لأنفسنا إسماً... فنزل الله لينظر المدينة  والبرج اللذين كان بنو أدم يبنوهما. وقال الله: هوذا شعب واحد ولسان واحد  لجميعهم، وهذا ابتداؤهم بالعمل، والآن لا يمتنع عليهم ما ينوون أن يعملوه،  هلم ننزل و نبلبل ألسنتهم...). وما افهمه من القصة أنهم خافوا من الهلاك  بطوفان اّخر، فرأوا أن يصنعوا مدينة ذات أسوار، وبرج عالٍ يصل إلى السماء،  ليكونا حماية لهم ضد الطوفان، ويلجأوا إليهما إذا حدث طوفان، ومن بعد ذلك  حسب رواية التوراة تفرقوا في الارض لكل لغته ولا يفهم بعضهم البعض. وهكذا  تفرق أبناء نسل نوح فعلاً في البلاد والجزر، وبقي في العراق مجموعة من  ابناء نوح ليستمروا بحمل مشعل الحضارة ولتكن سومر واور واكد وبابل واشور  حواضر لهم وليظهر بينهم بعد اجيال ابو الاباء ابراهيم الارامي العبراني  الذي سيكون من نسله اباء الاديان اليهودية والمسيحية والاسلام. ومع كل  المتغيرات وتعاقب الدول الا ان ابناء العراق الاصلاء من سومريين واكديين  وكلدانيين واشوريين استمروا يتكاثرون ويتناسلون في ارض العراق من شماله  لجنوبه ومن شرقه لغربه وعندما جاء العرب المسلمون الى العراق وجدوا امرين  مهمين اولهما وجدوا شعبا مؤمنا بالله وبشرائعه واديانه، ووجدوا ثانيا شعبا  لغته وجنسه قريبان من لغتهم وجنسهم. فكان التعايش بين سكان العراق القدماء  من مسيحيين ويهود وصابئة وبين القادمين الجدد للعراق من عرب مسلمين. وبرز  الكثير من ابناء هذه المجاميع العراقية في الدول الاسلامية لما تحولت  الكوفة عاصمة للامبراطورية الجديدة والكوفة والنجف كلاهما الامتداد الحضاري  للحيرة المركز الاكبر للكنيسة المشرقية يومها. هكذا نظرتي الى المسيحيين  في العراق وبقية اخوتهم من ابناء الديانات الاخرى. فهم همزة الوصل بين  حضارات العراق القديمة والحضارة العربية الاسلامية من جهة وهم ناقلي حضارة  الرومان واليونان والفرس الى الدولة الجديدة. من الطبيعي لو اردنا ان نغطي  هذه المساحة لاحتجنا الى مجلدات كبيرة.
 ومن الاثباتات ان الكثير من الاسماء  الحالية للمدن العراقية ما زالت تزهو بالفاظها العراقية القديمة فلو ننظر  في تطورت التسميات عبر التاريخ ولو أعدناها الى أصولها سنجد الاسماء  الاشورية النهرينية ما زالت حاضرة حتى اليوم. وكان العرب يطلقون على هذا  الخليط العراقي المتماسك الكلداني الاشوري السرياني اسم النبط. ويذكر  التاريخ ان خالد بن الوليد عندما عسكر بين الحيرة والنهر وتحصن منه اهل  الحيرة في القصر الأبيض وقصر ابن بقيلة. فبعث إلى اهل تلك المنطقة ابعثوا  إلي رجلا من عقلائكم أسأله ويخبرني عنكم فبعثوا إليه عبد المسيح الغساني  وكان رجلا كبير السن وشهد الكثير من الاحداث وكان مسيحيا، فأقبل يمشي إلى  خالد فلما دنا من خالد، قال أخبرني ما أنتم؟ قال: عرب استنطبنا ونبط  استعربنا. وقوله عرب استنبطنا، ونبط استعربنا، معناه أنهم عرب ونبط خالط  بعضنا بعضاً وجاوره، فأخذ كل فريق منا من خلائق صاحبه وسيرته" ويقال ان  النَّبَطُ والنَّبِيطُ: جيلٌ مَعْرُوف كانوا يَنْزِلونه بالبَطائِح بَيْن  العِرَاقين. وحديث ابن عباس وهو ابن عم النبي محمد والامام علي: "نحْن  مَعاشِرَ قريشٍ من النَّبط مِن أهل كُوثَى" قيل: لأنّ إبراهيم الخليل عليه  السلام وُلِدَ بها، وكان النَّبَط سُكَّانَها. ويوصي بهم الامام علي فيقول:  أوصيكم بالأنباط خير فأن لنا بهم رحم ماسة. وكوثي هي الكوفة الكبرى.
 وكان لمسيحيي العراق دور كبير في نشر ونقل  العلم لنأخذ مثلا مدرسة جنديسابور في جنوب الامبراطورية الفارسية في منطقة  سوسة التي كان يديرها العلماء السريان وكان قسم منهم من القساوسة ألسريان،  ولا أحد ينكر دور اللغة السريانية في ترجمة موروث الحضارات العراقية  القديمة مثل الاشورية والسريانية وكذلك اليونانية الى العربية.

 - تيريزا ايشو: هل يمكن لسيادتكم ان تحدثونا باختصار عن مدرسة جنديسابور التي اشرت اليها في حديثك؟
 الدكتور الجوادي: نعم ان مدرسة  جُنْدَيْسَابُور' هي مدرسة قديمة للطب والحكمة في بلاد فارس المجاورة  للعراق، أنشئت قبل الإسلام زمن حكم سابور بن ادشير واستمرت حتى العصر العباسي. بعد وفاة سابور الأول بما يقرب من اثنين وأربعين عاماً وكانت المدينة قد أصابها الخراب فجدد بناءها سابور الثاني او سابور ذو الأكتاف وأراد هذا الحاكم أن تكون جنديسابور مركزا للنشاط العقلي فاعتنى بجمع كتب الفلسفة اليونانية  وأمر بترجمتها إلى الفارسية ، واستقدم للمدينة من ذاعت شهرته من العلماء والحكماء، واستدعى عدداً كبيراً ممن نبغوا في الطب وكانت لهم مؤلفات طبية، وكان منهم الطبيب الشهير تيودورس. وموقع المدرسة في مدينة سوسة وهي قريبة من جنوب العراق. وفى سنة 489 م، أغلق الإمبراطور زينون مدرسة الرها - في شمال العراق لاعتناق أساتذتها المذهب النسطوري،  المخالف لمذهب الإمبراطور البيزنطي، وقد فر عدد كبير من هؤلاء الأساتذة  إلى جنديسابور، فرحب بهم أكاسرة بني ساسان، ووفروا لهم الحياة الكريمة،  فاتخذها النسطوريون وطنا لهم وأنشأوا بها مستشفاً كبيراً، ورتبوا بها  المحاضرات والدروس لتعليم الطب. وكانت اللغة السريانية هي لغة الدراسة في الطب والعلوم الطبيعية في مدرسة جنديسابور، ثم اتسعت دائرة العلم بها في عهدخسرو الاول(531-579 م) الذي كان شديد الإعجاب بالثقافة الإغريقية ورغب في أن يجلب علم الاغريق إلى مملكته، لذلك رحب بالفلاسفة الذين طردوا حين أغلق جستنيان مدارس اثينا، فترجموا كتب المنطق  والطب إلى الفارسية. أن العلوم اليونانية والسريانية والهندية والفارسية  كانت جميعها تدرس في مدرسة جنديسابور. وقد اتصل العرب بأكاديمية جنديسابور  قبل الإسلام، وأتيحت الفرصة لبعض الطلاب أن يواصلوا دراستهم هناك، ولعل  أشهرهم الحارث بن كلدة الثقفي، كان من الطائف ، وسافر إلى اليمن   وفارس، وتعلم الطب في جنديسابور. وكانت مدرسة جنديسابور أحد الروافد التي  تلقى منها العرب العلوم اليونانية والسريانية، وكان أطباؤها -بصفة خاصة-  يعتزون بعلمهم وبشخصيتهم العلمية المتميزة.مع وجود التحديات للمكون المسيحي  ما هو في رأيكم منهج العمل؟

 - تريزا ايشو: ولكن يبقى هذا ليس مبررا،  لعدم اتحاد الاطراف المسيحية فالمكون المسيحي محدود العدد والامكانيات  ويتعرض لمشاكل حقيقية قد تؤدي الى زعزعة كيانه التاريخي في العراق، لذا  ينبغي ان تكون عند ممثلي ومسؤولي هذا المكون رؤية ستراتيجية وتكتيكية واضحة  لابناء المكون ولعموم العراقيين.
 تيريزا ايشو: ما هو رأيكم بمنهج العمل الذي ينبغي اتخاذه، امام التحديات الخطيرة التي تواجه المكون المسيحي؟

 -الدكتور علاء الجوادي: المكون  ألمسيحي-الكلداني السرياني الاشوري مكون صغير ومستهدف. وفي نفس الوقت هناك  العشرات من ألاحزاب التي تمثله، وهي غير متفقة مع بعضها وليس لها مطاليب  موحدة، ولا تعمل بأتحاد في البرلمان ككتلة.
 - تريزا ايشو ترد فتقول: أن هذه هي ليست  فقط مشكلتنا وأنما هي مشكلة كافة الاحزاب السياسية العراقية، فهي متشظية  وليست متحدة حول اهداف وطنية يتفق عليها الجميع او ابناء كل مكون للوصول  لتحقيق الحاضر والمستقبل المشرق للعراق ومكوناته كافة. فمثلا لا الاحزاب  الشيعية متحدة، ولا الاحزاب السنية، ولا حتى الاحزاب الكردية متفقة. فكافة  هذه الاحزاب تتضارب مصالحها مع بعضها. ومع ذلك فمن الايجابيات ان أحزاب  المكون المسيحي لا تختلف على بعض الاهداف العامة التي تطالب بها لتحقيقها،  وهي الاقرار والاعتراف بالمسيحيين كشريك ومكون اساسي أصيل في الوطن، وعدم  قتلهم وابادتهم، وتهجيرهم، وسلب دورهم واراضيهم. وقتل قساوستنا ورجال  ديننا، وأغتصاب نسائنا وسلب أموالنا، وتهميشنا في الحكومة وأدارة الدولة.

 - الدكتور الجوادي: هذا جيد جدا واضيف ان  ألانسان المسيحي أنسان متحضر مسالم منظم، ولكنه يدفع ثمن ذلك، يعتدى عليه  ويهمش داخل وطنه. فالعراق الغني بكل شئ، حتى بأديانه التي كان يعج بها  كاليهود، الصابئة المندائيين، المسيحيين، ألايزيديين وغيرها. تم الغاء  الوجود اليهودي من العراق بمؤامرة معقدة ساهم به الاستعمار البريطاني  والحركة الصهيونية والنظام الحاكم يومها في العراق وقد اقتنع بعض اليهود  بالدعايات الصهيونية بارض الميعاد في فلسطين -الوطن القومي لليهود حسب  الصهاينة- وهاجر القسم الاكبر بتأثير من الخوف. وساعد الصهاينة في هذه  النقطة مسلمون جهلاء متطرفون ووفرت الحكومة قوانين تسهل وتدفع اليهود لترك  وطن استوطنوه قبل اكثر من الفين وخمسمائة سنة ليذهبوا للمجهول!!! والنتيجة  هي طرد 120 الف من اليهود بصورة او اخرى. بعد ان تم في احداث الفرهود  المعروفة سرقتهم، والاعتداء عليهم وأغتصاب بناتهم. واخشى اننا سنخسر الى  الابد الصابئة المندائيين والايزيديين والمسيحيين من العراق، أذا أستمرت  الامور على ماهي عليه الان.
 ما زالت العدوانية تسري في دماء البعض  فمثلا حتى اليوم يعلق معارضون للحكومة في ساحة التحرير المشانق من دون  تحديد من سيشنق عليها. فهل هذا هو حال الديمقراطية؟! وهذا ما شهدته احدى  مظاهرات سنة 2016 واخذ يهدد احدهم بالقضاء على الفساد مازالت الحبال  موجودة. وذكرني هذا الصوت النشاز بهتافات بعيد ثورة تموز الخالدة "ماكو  مؤامرة اتصير والحبال موجودة"!!!
 وعن عمق وتشابك العلاقات في العراق، ذكر  السفير على سبيل المثال أربعة من بطاركة سلوقيا وطاق كسرى كانت وصيتهم أن  يدفنوا في النجف مما يكشف الصلات العميقة في تاريخ ابناء المنطقة فالنجف  بناءً على هذه الروايات التاريخية كانت مقدسة عند أولئك البطاركة رحمهم  الله، وممكن قراءة ذلك في مؤلفات أسحاق بن متي في كتابه المعروف "كرسي  بطاركة ألمشرق". ومن يذهب الى النجف اليوم سيرى تلة منحدراتها بأتجاه بحر  النجف، وتسمى الطارات، وفيها محاريب عبادة محفورة على التلال الطينة وتسمى  القلايات ومفردها قلاية. وهناك مئات القلايات ألتي كانت صوامع للرهبان، ذلك  ان تلك الاراضي كانت تعتبر ارض مقدسة. وأسم النجف القديم السرياني أربا  نقيا، اي الاربعين نعجة ذلك لان ابونا ابراهيم الخليل اشتراها من اهلها بـ  40 نعجة. وهكذا يفسر علميا مصدر اسم اربيل بطريقتين وهي اولا:اربا ايلو اي  الألهة الاربعة، وثانيا: قرب الله بقلب القاف الى الألف فتكون أربا أيلو اي  القريبة من الأله،  وهكذا كربلاء المكونة من كرّب ايلو والقاف تلفظ كافا  في بعض اللغات السامية فتكون قرب أيلو اي القريبة من الأله. لان الكاف  مشتقة او محورة من القاف.

 - تيريزا ايشو: ما هي في تصوركم اسباب اضطهاد الاقليات الدينية في العراق؟

 - الدكتور الجوادي: اود ان اثبت ان  الاقليات الدينية عاشت متحابة ومتأخية في العراق بمعظم تاريخها ولكن حصلت  في فترات رجّات وهزّات في العراق ادت الى اختلال النظام فيه او وصول قوى  غاشمة ودكتاتورية حصلت فيها اضطهادات لعموم المجتمع وبعض الاحيان خص الحاكم  ظلمه بطائفة او مجموعة معينة مثلا كان المتوكل العباسي من اشد المضطهدين  للمخالفين لعقيدته الدينية من مسلمين مثل الشيعة ومن غير المسلمين مثل  المسيحيين واليهود، وهو من الاباء الروحيين والفكريين للتنظيمات الارهابية  مثل داعش. أما الخط العام في العراق هو التعايش السلمي الانساني بين  مكوناته المتعددة والمتنوعة. وحول ما نراه من اضطهاد وعدم قبول الاخر،  فهناك عدة اسباب قد يكون منها:
 1- دول لا تريد الاستقرار للعراق
 أن من يقف وراء حملة التهجير المبرمجة من  مختلف مناطق العراق، لا يريد الديمقراطية وألتعايش السلمي للعراق، هم أعداء  يقبعون في دول مجاورة للعراق او دول اخرى في العالم، وهم الذين يحوكون  المؤامرات عليه، لان استقرار نظام ديمقراطي فدرالي انساني في العراق يجعلهم  خائفين على عروشهم من مطالبات شعوبهم بنظام ديمقراطي انساني فدرالي مثل  العراق، فيما اذا لو نجحت تجربة العراق، لذلك فقد سعت معظم الدول في  المنطقة لاسقاط النظام العراقي الجديد. ولو نقوم ببحث علمي سياسي ونجمع  العوامل، سنرى أنه صراع أقليمي دولي. فالبعض لا يريد أن يكون العراق  ديمقراطي فدرالي تعددي مسالم يعيش به الكل ويحكمونه، وينعمون وبأكلون فيه  سوية من هذه المائدة العراقية الكريمة المعطاء. اقامة وترسيخ الحياة  الكريمة في العراق سيؤدي الى ان تتفكك انظمة وكيانات وسينتشر سلميا نظاما  جديدا في الشرق الاوسط.
 ولكن هذه الاطراف الخارجية ما كان لها ان  تكون قادرة على تحقيق مساعيها التخريبية، لو لم يوجد من يتعاون معها في  داخل العراق. التدخل الخارجي فتنة يعتمد عليها اعداؤنا من خلال التأليب  البعض على البعض الاخر. وأذا سمحنا له بذلك نحن العراقيين انفسنا فانه  سينجح في فتنته. فمثلاً ليس هناك خلاف عقائدي كبير بين السنة والشيعة. ولكن  البعض نجح وما زال يسعى في دفع الشقيقين الى ان يقاتل بعضهم البعض بتأليب  من عوامل خارجية.
 2- موقف تاريخي من مسيحي العراق
 هناك موقف متحسس من الاشوريين والكلدانيين  العراقيين في اذهان البعض وذلك لان الشعبين العراقيين الساميين في التاريخ  القديم كان لهما الدور في هدم دولة اسرائيل القديمة على يد الاشوريين  واستجلاب الالاف من بني اسرائيل لشمال العراق وبالذات في منطقة حدياب  اولا-حدياب كانت مملكة قديمة شمال بلاد الرافدين كانت عاصمتها في مدينة  أربائيلو والتي هي أربيل حاليا-، ثم القضاء على دولة يهوذا واسر الالاف  كذلك من اليهود وجلبهم لبابل، وهذا الاحساس قد يولد عقدة تاريخية عند البعض  ضد بقايا مكوني الامبراطوريتين العراقيتين الكلداني والأشوري. جاء في  متبنيات الفكر العدواني على العراقيين القول: ...إِسْرَائِيلُ غَنَمٌ  مُتَبَدِّدَةٌ. قَدْ طَرَدَتْهُ السِّبَاعُ. أَوَّلاً أَكَلَهُ مَلِكُ  أَشُّورَ، ثُمَّ هذَا الأَخِيرُ، نَبُوخَذْرَاصَّرُ مَلِكُ بَابِلَ هَرَسَ  عِظَامَهُ... لِذلِكَ هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ إِلهُ إِسْرَائِيلَ:  هأَنَذَا أُعَاقِبُ مَلِكَ بَابِلَ وَأَرْضَهُ كَمَا عَاقَبْتُ مَلِكَ  أَشُّورَ... اُدْعُوا إِلَى بَابِلَ أَصْحَابَ الْقِسِيِّ. لِيَنْزِلْ  عَلَيْهَا كُلُّ مَنْ يَنْزِعُ فِي الْقَوْسِ حَوَالَيْهَا. لاَ يَكُنْ  نَاجٍ... لِذلِكَ يَسْقُطُ شُبَّانُهَا فِي الشَّوَارِعِ، وَكُلُّ رِجَالِ  حَرْبِهَا يَهْلِكُونَ فِي ذلِكَ الْيَوْمِ... هكَذَا قَالَ رَبُّ  الْجُنُودِ: إِنَّ بَنِي إِسْرَائِيلَ وَبَنِي يَهُوذَا مَعًا  مَظْلُومُونَ، وَكُلُّ الَّذِينَ سَبَوْهُمْ أَمْسَكُوهُمْ. أَبَوْا أَنْ  يُطْلِقُوهُمْ... وَلِيُّهُمْ قَوِيٌّ، رَبُّ الْجُنُودِ اسْمُهُ. يُقِيمُ  دَعْوَاهُمْ لِكَيْ يُرِيحَ الأَرْضَ وَيُزْعِجَ سُكَّانَ بَابِلَ...  سَيْفٌ عَلَى الْكَلْدَانِيِّينَ، يَقُولُ الرَّبُّ، وَعَلَى سُكَّانِ  بَابِلَ، وَعَلَى رُؤَسَائِهَا، وَعَلَى حُكَمَائِهَا.
 هذا كلام منسوب للنبي ارمياء عليه السلام  ولو صح فان له تفسيرا ايجابيا بعيدا عن الرؤية الصهيونية العدوانية، فارميا  تحدث كذلك عن دمار بني اسرائيل ومعابدهم، لكنه عند البعض يفسر بما يؤدي  الى العداء المستحكم لابناء وذراري اشور وبابل... ولكن لنسأل هل ان هذا  الكلام نزل للواقع عبر تنظيمات ارهابية على رأسها داعش التي تسعى لتدمير  البقية المتبقية من حضارت العراق العريقة؟؟؟ للاسف الجواب: نعم!!!
 ان هناك ثمة حساسية من ظهور عراق قوي في العالم على اساس احتمالية قيام العراق مرة اخرى بتكرار ما حدث في الماضي مرة ثالثة!!!
 3- التفسير الخاطئ للقران والاحاديث النبوية
 وحينما يتم الاستشهاد بالايات القرأنية من  قبل البعض، التي ماعادت تناسب عصرنا، وأبراز الفروقات، فيقوم أعداء الوطن  بأستغلال هؤلاء المسلمين الجهلة لتنفيذ مؤامراتهم وجرائمهم. فتتعمق الفكرة  في رؤوسهم، من أن ألاشوريين الكلدان السريان أعداءهم، وتستغل بعض الدول  هؤلاء الجهلاء المتعصبين على حافة المجتمع لتحريضهم على الاخر والاستيلاء  على ممتلكاتهم بل ازهاق ارواحهم ووصلت عند داعش الى انتهاك اعراض  الايزيديات وبيعهن كسبايا بعدما مارسوا بالاكراه جهاد النكاح مع عراقيات من  نفس مذهبهم.
 4- اضطهاد الحكومات الدكتاتورية للاسلاميين المعتدلين
 احد اهم الاسباب التي ادت الى تولد نزعة  التكفير عند الحركات الاسلامية السنية هو الحكومات الدكتاتورية فقد خرج من  السجون المصرية في الفترة الناصرية وغيرها من السجون مجاميع من البشر او  اشلاء البشر ممن عذبوا تعذيبا رهيبا ادى بهم الى التطرف واعتبار الجميع  -عدا افرادهم- كفارا ومهدوري الدماء، وقد تعكزوا على فكر ابن تيمية وابن  عبد الوهاب في تكفير الاخرين.

 - تيريزا ايشو: انت تتعاطف مع غير المسلمين ما خلفية ذلك؟

 - فوضح الدكتور الجوادي: أن طفولتي كانت  في منطقة قنبرعلي. وكان يعيش فيها الكل متألفين، ألمسيحي والصابئي  والمندائي، والتركماني، والعربي والازيدي. كما ان تربيتي العائلية كانت  باتجاه محبة الاخرين، وامي مع كونها امرأة مسلمة شيعية الا انها تنذر  للسيدة العذراء وتوقد شموعا في الكنيسة وتعشق السيدة العذراء وابنها السيد  المسيح عليهما السلام، وعندها الكثير من الصديقات المسيحيات، وكانت تحدثنا  كذلك عن صديقاتها اليهوديات، قبل ترك اليهود للعراق وتذكر نظافتهن وعفتهن  وجمالهن، كما كانت لها صديقات صابئيات، كما انها كانت تحب كثيرا الشيخ عبد  القادر الكيلاني الفقيه المتصوف السني وكانت كثيرة الزيارة لضريحه المبارك،  كما كانت تعتقد كثيرا بالسيد احمد الرفاعي المتصوف السني كذلك.
 وابي كان متسامحا مع كل الناس وله اصدقاء  من كل الطوائف والمذاهب والقوميات والاديان وكان يؤكد دائما على انسانية  الانسان ويردد دائما: ان اكرمكم عند الله اتقاكم" ويفسر اتقاكم من يكون  صادقا مع الله ومحسنا مع الناس ويكف عن الناس شره...
 كما اني بنيت منظومتي العقائدية بدراسة  وقراءة الالاف من الكتب حول الانسان والمجتمع والقيم الاخلاقية والاديان  وقرأت عشرات المرات الكتب المقدسة للاديان السماوية الابراهيمية وغيرها من  الاديان فتوصلت عن قناعة الى احترام الجميع كما منحني الله قابلية البحث عن  المشتركات بيني وبين الاخرين...
 وانا اتعاطف مع مظلومية كل مظلوم وقد  قضينا شطرا من عمرنا ونضالنا في الدفاع عن اشقائنا من ابناء الشعب الكردي  المناضل في مظلوميتهم وما حل بهم من محاولات تعريب دموية غادرة وكذلك  دافعنا وندافع عن اشقائنا التركمان الذين تعرضوا كذلك لحملات ابادة وتهجير  وتعريب منظمة وما زلنا ندافع عنهم في حربهم ضد الارهاب وفي محاولات الغائهم  القومي والاجتماعي وكنا وما زلنا ندافع عن كل الاقليات الدينية المظلومة  في العراق والتي لا تمتلك القوة في الاحتفاظ بكيانها مما يجعل مسؤوليتنا  تجاههم مضاعفة.
 الانسان هو انسان قبل ان يكون اي شيء اخر  وتأتـي الانتماءات الاخرى في مرحلة ثانية فمن حق كل مكون او انتماء ان يعتز  بانتمائه ويحافظ على مكتسبات جماعته بشرط عدم الاعتداء على الاخرين فهذا  هو الخط الاحمر، فاذا كنا ندافع لعقود عن حقوق المضطهدين من ابناء العراق  الشيعة، فيجب ان نكون في مشروع دفاع جاد ومتحرك للدفاع عن سنة العراق لو  نالهم اي مكروه على يد مكون اخر او عدوان مصدّر للعراق من الخارج.

 - تيريزا ايشو: ما هو موقف الاسلاميين من المسيحيين والمسيحية؟

 - الدكتور الجوادي: الاسلام يحترم اهل  الكتاب والمسيحيين احد اهم فصائل اهل الكتاب والمسيحية دين سماوي كريم في  التصور الاسلامي وفي القرأن دعوة صريحة للتعايش السلمي مع المسيحيين ونصوص  الفقه الاسلامي ونصوص القران والحديث النبوي الشريف واحاديث ائمة اهل البيت  الكثير من النصوص التي ترفض ظلم المسيحيين او اليهود او ابناء الديانات  السماوية الاخرى بل عموم الانسان. ولكن هناك تصورات لا تمت الى الاسلام  الحقيقي بصلة ولم تتمكن من فهم المبادئ الاسلامية او انها تستغل ظروف  الفوضى العارمة التي تعصف بالبلاد فتقدم اطروحات عدوانية على غير المسلمين  وتنسبها للاسلام والاسلام بريء منها لانه دين الرحمة والمحبة. لذا انا ادعو  المنتمين للتيارات الدينية ألاسلامية بمراجعة تصوراتها في التعامل مع  الاخر وبجرأة وشجاعة وان تقوم بحركة نقد ذاتي لعموم مواقفها واقصد  بالاسلامية شقيها ألشيعية وألسنية، ليبلوروا منهجاً أنسانياً في التعامل مع  ألمسيحيين والاديان الاخرى بل في التعامل الداخلي فيما بينهم.
 فمثلاً الامام علي بن أبي طالب كان يدعو  دائما للتعامل بالحسنى مع الناس وبالذات اهل الكتاب فالناس عنده نظير لك في  الخلقة او اخ لك في الدين. ولكن ما تقوم به بعض التيارات الاسلامية هو  البحث عن مساحات الاختلافات وأيجاد الفوارق وتأويلها لصالح العنف والعدوان،  ولاعطاء مبررات لقتل المسيحي وغيرهم.
 ولكن جهل بعض المتحدثين باسم الاسلام  وألمسلمين وعدم أمكانية بعض اطراف الحركة الاسلامية أن تقدم رؤية أنسانية  لآستيعاب ألاخر في العراق والعالم.

 - تضيف تيريزا ايشو:  فمثلاُ موقف الاستاذ  د. علاء الجوادي من أنه مدافع عن اليهود المظلومين في كل انحاء العالم  وبشكل خاص اليهود العراقيين ولكنه ضد الصهيونية كحركة استعمارية استيطانية  تطرد الاخرين من بلادهم وهو يتعاطف مع اليهود الذين اضطهدتهم النازية لكنه  يرفض الصهاينة الذين احتلوا ارضا عربية ليطردوا سكانها من مسلمين ومسيحيين.
 تقول تيريزا ايشو: ويعتقد المفكر السيد  الجوادي، من اجل توسيع دائرة المؤمنين الموحدين، ان الله اعطى لكافة البشر  شريعة ابتداءً من ادم ونوح ابوي البشرية جمعاء ثم انزل اديانا للناس لتنظيم  حياتهم وهدايتهم ولهم انبياء وهؤلاء الانبياء حتى اذا لم يذكرهم التوراة  والانجيل والقرأن فانهم أنبياء لشعوبهم. وهكذا للمجوسية، البوذية،  والكنفوشية، وديانات اخرى لا نعرفها او لم نسمع بها وهناك انبياء  للاوربيين، فسقراط اعتبره نبيا لروما، وأثينا اللتين كانتا مركز ألاشعاع  الانساني، هذا ما قاله السيد الجوادي.

 - ويضيف الجوادي: بل اميل بعض الاحيان  للمقارنة بين لقمان المذكور بالقرأن وسقراط للتشابه الكبير في حياتيهما  وفكرهما. فكيف لايبعث الله لهم بأنبياء وهو العادل مع جميع عبادة وما  الداعي لن يترك من خلقهم من البشر من دون هداة ويركز فقط على منطقتنا  العربية ويحصر النبوة ببني اسرائيل وببني اسماعيل انا لا اقتنع ان الله خلق  سكان امريكا (الهنود الحمر) ولم يرسل لهم انبياء يهدونهم وكذلك للبشر في  افريقيا او استراليا او سهول شمال اسيا ومن سكانها المغول وغيرها من اطراف  الارض. انا افكر بنوع من التوسع في فهم رحمة الله لعباده وانها لهم جميعا  وجاءهم الخطاب الرباني بلسانهم وعلى يد رجال صالحين منهم!!! وذلك ان  ألانسانية هي محور الوجود والانسان كل الانسان هو خليفة الله في الارض. فهل  من المعقول ان يكون الله منح الشرق الاوسط بين بلاد الشام والعراق  والجزيرة العربية فقط أنبياء ولم يكن مع غيرهم عادلا فيعاملهم مثل ما عامل  به انسان الشرق الاوسط!!! فسقراط وفيثاغورس والكثير من عباقرة روما  واليونان هم بحق أنبياء ويمكن التعرف على ذلك من خلال فكرهم وممارساتهم  واخلاقيتهم.
 وفي اعتقادي ان الله عز وجل بعث انبياء لشعوب الدول الاوروبية وتحركوا في مجتمعاتهم كأنبياء ومفكرين وفلاسفة.
 من طرف اخر ان هناك العديد من المدارس  الانسانية التي ظهرت في اوربا وروادها مسيحيون وهي تنتقد استغلال الدين  المسيحي في استعباد الانسان، وهناك أحزاب ديمقراطية تؤمن بالمبادئ  الانسانية في الغرب المسيحي، وهناك اتجاهات مهمة بينهم تمدح الاسلام وتنتقد  حتى الحروب ألصليبية.
 ويتابع السيد الجوادي حول انبثاق فكر  الحركة الاسلامية الحديثة فيقول: ففكر الحركة الاسلامية العالمية والعراقية  المعاصر فكر تنبع نسبة منه من مرحلة ألصراع بين الدول الاوروبية المحتلة  وهي مسيحية وكانوا يخوضون حربا دامية مع الدولتين الاسلاميتين العثمانية  التركية والقاجارية الفارسية ومع المسلمين في الهند ومع بقية الدول  الاسلامية. وقد اثر ذلك كثيرا على فكر الاسلاميين، فمثلاً حسن البنا أسس  حركته الاخوان المسلمين في عام 1928 وكان ذلك في قمة ألصراع مع الدول  الاوروبية ومصر تحت الاستعمار البريطاني والبعثات لتبشيرية تقوم بدور ساند  للاستعمار وفي الجزائر قتل الاستعمار الفرنسي اكثر من مليون جزائري ثم حصلت  مأساة فلسطين وظاهر المعادلة هو تحالف مسيحي يهودي ضد المسلمين. كل ذلك  ادى الى تولد خزين من سوء الظن والاحقاد وهي ستجد الوقت المناسب للانفجار.
 سبب اخر ادى الى ابتعاد بعض اوساط الحركة  ألاسلامية المعاصرة او الحديثة عن العقلانية والتأني في اتخاذ المواقف وهو  إنسياق البعض وراء الفوضى والعدوانية الفوضوية بتأثير من جهلاء الناس ورضخت  القيادات لضغوطات المتطرفين وهنا لعبت المزايدات دورها فالكل يريد ان يثبت  تمسكه الاكبر بالاسلام من خلال شعارات متطرفة وهنا اصبح وكأن الاكثر صراخا  والاشد في طرح الشعارات الحادة هو الاكثر التزاما بالاسلام والدين، وساهمت  هذه الاجواء في نشوء اجواء غير ناضجة ولم يساعد على ان تبلور بعض تلك  الحركات فكراً أنسانياً. وتغلبت على الممارسات اليومية طبائعهم البدوية  القاسية وكان من نتائجها اراء وممارسات حادة ضد غير المسلمين او ضد مسلمين  لا يتقبلون مناهج متطرفة معينة.
 واخذ البعض يسرق بيوت المسيحيين، وهذا  يذكرنا بفرهود اليهود في الاربعينيات!! ولكن جميع ألكتب الدينية الاسلامية  واقوال النبي والعلماء تحرم الصلاة في الاماكن المغتصبة، ومنها بيوت  المسيحيين المغتصبة، ولا تحلل لهم استملاك اراضي وبيوت ناس اخرين غصبا.
 ويوصي السيد الجوادي: بضرورة أن تكون احدى  أهم ممارساتنا في نضالنا اليومي أيضاً هو ألكشف عن حقيقة ديننا التاريخية  الرائعة الغنية الاصيلة في كل شئ ومنها رعاية وحماية غير المسلمين ضمن  المجتمع الاسلامي.

 - تقول تيريزا ايشو: وأظهر الدكتور علاء  الجوادي محبة جمة للطائفة النسطورية ولتعاليم نسطورس التي أبيدت كما انه  يَكِنّ لها كل الاحترام والوقار والمحبة. فالطائفة النسطورية حسب تصوراته  طائفة عراقية اصيلة لكنها مظلومة بصفتها جزء من مظلومية المسيحيين كما انها  مظلومة من قبل المسيحيين انفسهم وكانت ضحية للارساليات التبشيرية، ولانها  الاضعف فهي ليس لها أعلام، ولا تملك نقوداً أخذ امتدادها التاريخي بالتقلص،  وهم الاصلاء العراقيون.

 - يقول الجوادي: وفلسفة نسطورس ويوحنا فم  الذهب من الفلسفات التي اكِن لها عميق الاحترام. وكان ممكن ان يكون نسطورس  هو البابا ولكن التأمر والمصالح ودور كنيسة الاسكندرية كل ذلك ادى الى حرم  وطرد نسطوروس ويقال انه تم اغتياله لاحقا. ويذكر الجوادي: من أقوال القديس  مار نسطورس (ان هدفي في الحياة هو، ان يُمجدوا جميع من على الأرض اسم الله  كما هو في السماء، وأما بالنسبة لنسطورس فليكن محروماً)، ما اعظم هذه  الكلمة وما اعظم نسطورس. ومع انه كتبت آلاف المقالات ومئات الكتب، عن  القديس مار نسطورس، ولكنهم ومع كل الآسف لا يدركون أو يتجاهلون فهم تلك  التعاليم الفكرية والأخلاقية السامية لهذا القديس الذي لم يخرج عن تعاليم  الكتب المقدسة والآباء القديسين، فان كل من يدرس تعاليم وأقوال هذا القديس  ويقارنها بتعاليم الكتب المقدسة وتفاسير الآباء، سيلاحظ عظمة فكره، هذا  القديس مار نسطورس فُهمَ خطأً وان تعاليمه لم تكن مخالفة لتعاليم الكتب  المقدسة لأنه إستمد تعاليمه من الآباء الرسل.

 - تيريزا ايشو: لقد سمحت لنفسها المليشيات  وعصابات السطو المسلح التابعة لها والاغوات المتنفذة المدعومة، بالاستحواذ  على اي بيت وقصر جميل ان كان في المسبح او العرصات او على ابو نؤاس في  بغداد، او في منطقة نهلة في كردستان، بدون ان نستطيع ايقافهم، لاننا عزل  وهم يملكون السلاح والسلطة، التي يتم استغلالها.

 - الدكتور الجوادي: حول المجاميع التي  تستهدف وتسطو على بيوت وممتلكات واراضي المسيحيين والاقليات من قبل الكتل  الكبيرة، اولا وقبل كل شيء ان ذلك لن يدوم طويلاً. وأنهم بذلك يحفرون  قبورهم، حينما سيثور الشعب عليهم ويهدمون بأناملهم كل طابوقة وضعت باطلاً  ليس في مكانها الصحيح. وهذا فساد وظلم. وثانيا ان هذه المواقف العدوانية لا  يمكن تحميلها دائما على القيادات السياسية والاجتماعية للمكونات حيث اننا  نسمع ونقرأ للقيادات العربية السنية والشيعية والقيادات الكردية كل الشجب  والنقد لحالات الاعتداء على المسيحيين مما يدعونا الى التأكد عند اطلاق  التصريحات لئلا نقع بالظلم الذي نشكو من افاته واضراره... ينبغي ان نكون  دقيقين في حديثنا فهناك جرائم تقوم بها الحركات الارهابية التكفيرية وهناك  انفلات من بعض القوى الاخرى يؤدي الى وقوع ظلم على المسيحيين وغيرهم، لكن  الثانية مدانة من قبل القيادات الشاخصة في المجتمع اما اذا ثبت ضلوع  القيادات بالدليل بالجرائم ضد المسيحيين فهذا امر لا يمكن السكوت علية  وينبغي فضحة بالادلة وبالاساليب القانونية والحضارية وادانته على كل  الاصعدة فلا يوجد شخص اكبر من ان يحاسب او يفضح اذا كان مجرما او مساهما  ومشجعا على جريمة كائنا من كان...

 واضيف: ولكن بسبب الاحتلال وموازين القوى  في المنطقة وتهالك الكثير من البنى الحضارية في العراق وغياب القيم الرشيدة  في اوساط واسعة من المجتمع ظهرت مشكلة عراق اليوم من خلال وجود مجاميع ذات  هويات قومية ومذهبية ودينية مسلحة وتتعامل مع الاخر بقوة السلاح، وتفرض  وجودها السياسي بالقوة والتهديد وتبني مملكتها المالية بواسطة ابتزاز  الاخرين ولا تمارس هذه القوى عدوانيتها ضد المسيحيين خاصة بل حتى مع المكون  الذي تنتمي اليه!!! وللاسف يتم كل ذلك ضمن نظام يؤكد على هويته الانسانية  والمدنية والديمقراطية والفدرالية!!! لنكن صريحين أذ ان ألشيعة مسلحون،  السنة مسلحون، الاكراد مسلحون، وألدواعش مسلحون. ولكن هناك سنة وشيعة  واكراد غير مسلحين لذا فان اي قرار لهم سيلغى لصالح المسلحين ممن يشتركون  معهم بالهوية، وهو ما عبرت عنه الحكومة بالسلاح غير المنضبط وطالبت بحصر  السلاح بالحكومة ووصف بعض السياسيين هذه المجاميع بوصف المليشيات الوقحة  الخ من الاوصاف!! ومن هنا تبدأ المشكلة لتنتقل بعد ذلك اتوماتيكيا الى  الاقليات وهم غير مسلحين وبضمنهم  المسيحيين من الكلدان ألسريان الاشوريين.

 - تريزا مقاطعة: ولذلك أستطاع الجميع  تنفيذ اضطهادهم علينا، وليس لنا خيار الا ان نقاتل مع الحشد الشعبي او مع  البيشمركة للدفاع عن انفسنا.

 - ويستمر الجوادي بالحديث فيقول: من  المعيب ان يُظلم الانسان لانه ضعيف، يروي عبد الله بن عباس عن نبينا محمد  صلى الله عليه واله وسلم قوله:  كيف تقدس أمة لا يؤخذ لضعيفها من قويها؟  وَالْمُرَادُ بالحديث: أَنَّهَا لا تُطَهَّرُ أُمَّةٌ مِن الذُّنُوبِ لا  يُنْتَصَفُ لِضَعِيفِهَا مِنْ قَوِيِّهَا فِيمَا يَلْزَمُ مِن الْحَقِّ  لَهُ؛ فَإِنَّهُ يَجِبُ نَصْرُ الضَّعِيفِ حَتَّى يَأْخُذَ حَقَّهُ مِن  الْقَوِيّ "وهنا ليس فرق بين مسلم ومسيحي او يهودي او صابئي الضعيف هو  الضعيف واذا لا يخذ له حقة فالامة لا تقدس اي لا تطهر وتبقى ملوثة باثامها.

 - وتتداخل السيدة تريزا فتقول: بسبب تسلط  القوي على الضعيف، لذا نشاهد الكثير من امثلة ظلم الضعيف مثلا: الشيعي  مضغوط في الموصل لان السنة هم الاكثرية. وألسني مضغوط في بغداد او البصرة  لان الشيعة أصبحوا هم الاكثرية. والمسيحيين والشبك والايزيديين والمندائيين  والتركمان مضغوطين لانهم هم الاقلية وعزل ووقعوا تحت يد داعش الارهابي  وغيرهم من الاقوياء!!!

 - الجوادي يواصل: سيدتي اقولها بكل صراحة  ما زال هناك انسان مظلوم لاي سبب من الاسباب ولا يؤخذ حقه من ظالمة فالامة  بمجموعها مسؤولة عن الظلم ألم يثر ويغضب علي بن ابي طالب عندما هجم جيش  ارهابي من الشام من اسلاف الدواعش التاريخيين، على عراقيات مسلمات ومسيحيات  في الانبار واعتدوا عليهن؟ وفي خطبة له عليه السلام وقد قالها يستنهض بها  الناس حين ورد خبر غزو الأنبار بجيش معاوية فلم ينهضوا، فيقول: وَلَقَدْ  بَلَغَنِي أَنَّ الرَّجُلَ مِنْهُمْ كَانَ يَدْخُلُ عَلَى الْمَرْأَةِ  الْمُسْلِمَةِ وَالْأُخْرَى الْمُعَاهِدَةِ فَيَنْتَزِعُ حِجْلَهَا  وَقُلُبَهَا وَقَلَائِدَهَا وَرُعُثَهَا مَا تَمْتَنِعُ مِنْهُ إِلَّا  بِالِاسْتِرْجَاعِ وَالِاسْتِرْحَامِ ثُمَّ انْصَرَفُوا وَافِرِينَ مَا  نَالَ رَجُلًا مِنْهُمْ كَلْمٌ وَلَا أُرِيقَ لَهُمْ دَمٌ فَلَوْ أَنَّ  امْرَأً مُسْلِماً مَاتَ مِنْ بَعْدِ هَذَا أَسَفاً مَا كَانَ بِهِ  مَلُوماً بَلْ كَانَ بِهِ عِنْدِي جَدِيراً. بموجب كلام علي بن ابي طالب ان  عدم الدفاع عن المظلوم وبضمنهم المسيحيين جريمة كبرى لا يمكن السكوت عنها  من قبل المجتمع والدولة والحكومة.
 وينبغي الا ننسى ان الكثير من روحية  الاجرام قد تفشت في مجتمعنا بعد حكم الدكتاتورية البعثية لعقود من الزمان  فهي من مخلفات 40 عاماً من تربية حزب البعث ألعدواني.
 واما ما تقوم به بعض الاحزاب التسلطية وان  تظاهرت بالاسلامية بادعاء انها تقوم بتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية وأسلمة  المجتمع فان عملها هذا يجانب الحقيقة فالاسلام دين رحمة ونظام وقوانين،  ولماذ لا يبرز هؤلاء المتأسلمون الجانب الايجابي الاسلامي. فهم لايأخذون  الجانب الجيد فيها وهو أن يعطوا للفقراء ويهتموا بالضعفاء، ولكن فقط يطبقون  أجزاءً من الشريعة في غير محلها وعلى يد اشخاص ليسوا اصلا يصلحون للحكم  والقضاء فيقتلون مثلا نساء بتهمة الزانية، يذبحون وينهبون.
 المجتمع العراقي يحتاج الى ان تكتمل عنده  دورة النمو الحضاري لمرحلة بعد الدكتاتورية الصدامية، لا سيما وقد مر  بمراحل تأزم وحروب وحصار عبر 40 سنة لحكم نظام دكتاتوري بعثي، نظام يختزل  الاغلبية العراقية بشخص دكتاتور واحد... ثم انتقل المجتمع الى ديمقراطية  غير واضحة المعالم تفشت بها المحاصصة والفساد والطائفية والانفلات. وما زال  تأثير البعث الشوفيني يتحرك تحت السطح فالكثير من المتنفذين في الحكم من  اصول بعثية لكنهم ركبوا الموجة الجديدة وتصدروا المشهد السياسي وتمركزوا  بالاماكن المؤثرة. فبدل من وضع اليد على الفساد الحقيقي ومعاقبة المفسدين  نراهم يطرحوا محاور غير حقيقية وتنسجم كثيرا مع منطلقات البعثيين في قمعها  للمعارضة الوطنية.

 - تريزا: هل من تصورات عملية للحفاظ على المسيحيين؟

 أولا أنا أقر بتهميش المسيحيين والاقليات،  وأضطهادهم. واعتقد ان قوانيننا التي سنها البرلمان العراقي بعد سنة 2003  حتى الان لم تصل لمستو الطموح الذي كنا نبشر به ونريد ان نراه واقعا ملموسا  في مجتمع ديمقراطي ايام نضالنا في ايام المعارضة...
 وأُثبّت كذلك انه برزت امامنا بعد سنة  2003 الكثير من الممارسات البعيدة عن قيم الانسانية والوطنية والاسلام  والعروبة، بسبب الجهل او مصالح الاطراف السياسية المادية والشخصية والدعم  من قوى الاعداء. وانا ادعو معكم من هذا المنبر للحفاظ على جزءٍ غالٍ من  مكونات العراق الاصيلة واقول بألغائهم يصبح العراق الذي عرفناه من الماضي.  ونحن لسنا بأختيارنا أصبحنا عراقيين، وانما بالولادة والفطرة جئنا الى  العراق فوجدنا مجتمعا مزيجا من كل المكونات وتعايشنا بعضنا مع البعض كاخوة  ومواطنين وجيران هذه صورة العراق الذي نعرفه واي تغير سيشوه صورة العراق  الاصيلة.

 -تريزا متساءلة: وماذا اذا رفعنا مظلوميتنا الى العالم؟

 - يجيبها الدكتور الجوادي: ان من يُضطهد  له الحق في ان يدافع عن نفسه وبكل الوسائل المشروعة ومن حقه ان يوصل صوته  لكل العالم ويتبع اساليب الحكمة والتدرج ويسلك السبل القانونية في عمله.  ويجب ان اقول ان البعض يرفع عصا الارهاب امام المظلومين عندما ينقلوا  معاناتهم لمجالات دولية، فيجلدوهم بانهم يلجؤون للعامل الدولي! الانسانية  تقول لهؤلاء يجب ان لا نتعكز على هذه الحجة. وكلنا عندما كنا في المعارضة  هربنا حينها من وطننا بسبب احكام الاعدام الجائرة التي اصدرها صدم بحقنا،  وهربنا حقناً لدماءنا، ورفعنا اصواتنا بمظلوميتنا، ولكن كان كل ذلك مع  الحفاظ على انتماءاتنا وقناعاتنا الوطنية. ولانه من الخطر بمكان ان يتحول  المظلوم الى جزءٍ من مفردات ألصراع ألسياسي الدولي والاقليمي على العراق.
 ايدت تريزا الدكتور الجوادي فقالت: ورغم  أنهم يعتدون علينا وعلى اعراضنا وبيوتنا فعلينا ان نبقى على عراقيتنا  وندافع عن أنفسنا ونطالب بحقوقنا ونحن ابناء العراق الذين لا يتخلون عنه  ابدا.

 - تيريزا ايشو: هل تحدثونا سيادتكم عن الصراع السني-الشيعي واثره على المسيحيين؟

 - الدكتور الجوادي: وحول صراع التيارين  الاسلاميين الكبيرين في العراق والعالم، السني والشيعي، اقول: انه أصبحت  التيارات الشيعية والسنية متداخلة كثيراً في مواقفها اليوم. صحيح هناك  حركات سنية أرهابية تكفر المسيحيين، وحركات شيعية وسنية غير منضبطة  أخلاقياً قد تعتدي على المسيحيين ولكنها لا تكفر المسيحي.
 إما ما يتعلق بالشيعة في اماكن سكنى  المسيحيين فانهم لا يؤمنون بالغاء المسيحيين بل ان مشلكة الطرف الشيعي هي  انه توجد مجاميع وعناصر ليس لهم تنظيم وتوجيه منضبط بل هم عصابات من  الحرامية تسرق وتخرب كلما تصل له ايديهم لا فرق عندهم بين مسيحي او مسلم  شيعي فهم لصوص ومسلحون والمسيحيون ضعفاء ولا يستطيعون الدفاع عن انفسهم  فيسقطون لقمة سائغة بأيديهم وتمضغها اسنانهم الملطخة بالدماء ولتتحول الى  سحت ونار وسموم في اجوافهم. والشيعة كجماهير وكقيادات وكمرجعية لا يفكرون  بالغاء هوية المسيحيين او اليزيديين او الصابئة بل يدافعون عن هذه المجاميع  وفتاوى المرجعيات وعلى رأسها المرجعية العليا ممثلة بالسيد السيستاني تحرم  بشكل قاطع اي مساس بابناء الاديان الاخرى وتدعو للدفاع عنهم، لذلك اصبح من  الواجب علينا تحديد البوصلة فهناك فرق جوهري بين مجاميع لصوص منفلتة وبين  مجاميع تكفير والغاء هوية منظمة.
 الشيعة والسنة العاديين لا يكفرون اخوانهم  المسيحيين فسنة المدن المتحضرة مثل بغداد والبصرة والموصل وغيرها ليست لهم  مشكلة مع المسيحيين بل تعايشوا معهم وعلى الاغلب ان من اضطهد المسيحيين هم  تكفيريون وافدون للعراق باجندات تكفيرية للمسلمين من سنة وشيعة ومن  الطبيعي ان تكفيرهم سيشمل المسيحيين، اضافة للمخربين الوافدين هناك من  التحق بهم من العراقيين الطائفيين التكفيريين. ومع هؤلاء التكفيريين  العراقيين ينبغي ان تبذل المؤسسات الدينية كل جهدها في اثبات انحراف  تفكيرهم وعقيدتهم عن الاسلام المحمدي الاصيل.
 والمشكلة الاكبر التي تعانيها الاقليات  الدينية هي طردهم من اراضيهم ومناطقهم والغاء هويتهم التي حافظوا عليها في  مدنهم وقراهم منذ الاف او مئات السنين، لذا ينبغي لنا جميعا ان نحافظ على  الهوية المتميزة  للصابئي والازيدي، وألشبكي والاشوري والكلداني والسرياني  والتركماني، كما نحافظ وندافع عن هوية الكردي والعربي. العراق بلد متنوع  القوميات والمذاهب والاديان وكل محاولة لفرض دين او مذهب او قومية على  الاخر ستبوء بالفشل اولا وستدمر العراق ثانيا. لقد عانى العراق كثيرا من  محاولات الشوفينيين العرب في تعريب الاكراد والتركمان وفشلوا فشلا ذريعا  ولكن كان الثمن خسارتنا للملاين من الدماء العراقية في حروب مجنونة مدمرة  وزرع ارضية لعدم الثقة بين المكونات. فلا يحق للاقوى الغاء الاضعف وتحويل  هويته الى هوية اخرى.

 -تيريزا ايشو: المسيحيون في شمال الوطن في  الاقليم الكردستاني يعيشون في اراضي ابائهم واجدادهم، وهناك تهديد لهويتهم  من قبل بعض الاكراد  مثل الاستيلاء على اراضيهم وتكريدها ، فما رأيكم؟

 - الدكتور الجوادي: انا اثبت لكم بكل  اطمئنان ان المسيحيين يعيشون باراضي ابائهم واجدادهم في شمال العراق في  كردستان وخارج كردستان وهم يعيشون باراضيهم في بغداد وكركوك وكل مدن العراق  وانه حق انساني ووطني علينا عربا واكرادا ان نحافظ على وجودهم وتراثهم  وتاريخهم وينبغي عدم المساس باماكن وجودهم وسكناهم وكنائسهم وتراثهم. وفي  الحقيقة فانا اتابع الموضوع عبر كتابات لمسيحين وايزيديين وشبك وارى ان  هناك ثمة اختلافات بين كتاب ومثقفي هذه المكونات فمنهم من يعتبرون انفسهم  جزءً من الاكراد او كردستان وقسم اخر لا يتقبل ذلك ويؤكد على انتمائهم  القومي والديني الخاص المتميز عن العرب والاكراد والتركمان. كما اني قرأت  لبعض الكتاب المسيحيين عن وجود تهديد لهويتهم من قبل الاكراد مثل الاستيلاء  على اراضيهم وتكريدهم. على اي حال فوجود ألمسيحيين-الكلدان السريان  الاشوريين والاقليات الاخرى قضية مهمة جدا في المنظور الفكري والسياسي  للطرفين فالمسيحيون في شمال العراق يشكلون كيانا عريقا اقدم في وجوده في  العراق من كلا القوميتين العربية والكردية وهم في الوقت نفسه معتزون جدا في  فهم تاريخهم واصولهم اللغوية والعرقية والدينية ولا يرضون باي ثمن الغاء  هويتهم القومية او اللغوية او الدينية وهم يعيشون باراضيهم التاريخية منذ  الاف السنين، لذلك ينبغي على الجميع حساب كل العوامل بدقة بالغة لحساسية  الموضوع... ويردد المسيحيون دائما انهم من حيث التصنيف اللغوي والعرقي  والثقافي اقرب الى اشقائهم العرب الساميين وان اختلفوا معهم بالدين لكنهم  يركزون على خصائصهم حتى مع ابناء عمومتهم العرب الساميين مثلهم ولا يقبلون  الغائها بتعريبهم كما حصل مثلا مع طارق عزيز الذي عُرِب وأُسلم قسرا ولكنه  عندما مات اكتشفنا انه مسيحي وطلب بدفنه في مقابر المسيحيين!!! وقد ولد في  بلدة تلكيف شمالي الموصل لأسرة كلدانية كاثوليكية، وقد ولد باسم ميخائيل  يوحنا الذي غيره لاحقاً إلى طارق عزيز.
 كما ان ارض شمال العراق مليئة بالرموز  والاثار الاشورية التي ترقى الى اقوى امبراطورية في التاريخ الانساني اعني  امبراطورية الاشوريين، واثارهم ظاهرة في كل مكان ومنها لوحة النصر  للاشوريين على اعدائهم في جبال شمال العراق الشماء، والتي اقتبس الزعيم  الخالد عبد الكريم قاسم تصميم شعار الجمهورية العراقية منها وهو النجمة  التي تنبثق منها اشعة الشمس هذا في ظاهر الارض ولو نقشط الطبقة الخارجية  لهذه الارض لظهرت تحتها الاراضي والاثار الاشورية التي تثبت اشورية هذه  المنطقة، فأربيل أشورية ومعناها أربا أيلو. وكركوك أشورية ومعناها كرخ  سلوخ، والمصادر التاريخية تشير الى ان ”سردنا بال“ ملك الاشوريين هو الذي  انشأها. ولو تم تحليل جينات العراقيين في الجنوب والوسط وعموم العراق  فستظهر اصالتها وانتماؤها الى نفس الجين الاشوري الكلداني العراقي الاصيل.

 - تيريزا ايشو: ما رأيكم في مطالبتنا بأقليم أداري مسيحي كلداني سرياني أشوري، نضمن به حقوقنا القومية والادارية والدينية؟

 - الدكتور الجوادي: اقر الدستور العراقي  النظام الفدرالي لكل العراق وحسب اليات دستورية محددة، ولكن يجب طرح  المطالب دون تحدي الاطراف الاخرى وطرح شعارات غير مناسبة ومثيرة لحساسية  الاخرين من اجل الحفاظ على الدم العراقي من اي طرف كان. لقد ظلم المكون  المسيحي منذ فترة مبكرة في تاريخ الدولة العراقية الحديثة لذا ينبغي ان  نناضل من اجل منع قيام مذابح ضدهم كما حصل في مذبحة سميل التي كانت مذبحة  قامت بها الحكومة العراقية بحق أبناء الطائفة الاشورية في شمال العراق في  عمليات تصفية منظمة بعهد حكومة رشيد عالي الكيلاني ازدادت حدتها بين 8-11  آب سنة 1933، ووقعت المذبحة في بلدة سميل بالإضافة إلى حوالي 63 قرية  آشورية في لواء الموصل آنذاك (محافظتي دهوك ونينوى حاليا)، والتي أدت إلى  موت المئات او الالاف من الآشوريين وكان الشعب الأشوري قد خرج لتوه من إحدى  أسوأ مراحل تاريخه عندما أبيد أكثر من نصفهم خلال المجازر التي اقترفت  بحقهم من قبل الدولة العثمانية أبان الحرب العالمية الاولى. وصورت هذه  المجازر على أنها أول انتصار عسكري للجيش العراقي!!
 اقول بكل وضوح ان الغاية من تأسيس  الفدراليات في العراق هو التعايش السلمي مع بقية العراقيين وليس لجعلها  وسيلة تدمير ضد ابناء الوطن الواحد.
 وقد وقفنا بقوة مع اخوتنا الاكراد في  مطالبتهم باقامة اقليمهم الفدرالي بعدما اتفقوا على ان ذلك هو الضمان لهم  في حفظ حقوقهم القومية والثقافية والانسانية... ونحن نرى ان الصراع لن يحل  في العراق الا بالاقرار بحقوق الجميع واذا كان السبيل لذلك هو اقامة  الأقاليم لكل مكون فما المانع في ذلك أسوة بالاقليم الكردي. على اي حال  فبعد ما مر به المسيحيون-الكلدان السريان الاشوريين، والايزيديون، والشيعة  في شمال العراق من التركمان وألشبك، اقول من حق هؤلاء الناس ان يفكروا  بالاسلوب الذي يضمن استمرار وجودهم وحياتهم ومكونهم بشرط ان يتم وفق اساليب  ديمقراطية ودستورية وقانونية وبالتوافق مع الاخرين. والمسيحيون بصوتهم  الموحد هم الاقدر على تحديد ما يناسبهم.
 أن نظام الاقاليم جيد لحماية خصوصية  ألاقليات. فالعرب يشكلون النسبة الكبرى من سكان العراق، ولكن يجب ضمان حقوق  المتبقين من سكان العراق أيضا.

 - تيريزا ايشو: كمفكر عراقي ما هو رأيكم بأسلمة القاصرين؟

 - الدكتور الجوادي: موضوع أسلمة القاصرين  يرتبط الى حد كبير بالصراعات السياسية واثبات الوجود اكثر من هدفها تطبيق  حكم شرعي اسلامي!!! وقد طرحت في الوقت غير المناسب واظهرت بعض الفصائل  المحسوبة على الشيعة وكأنهم المكمل الفكري لحركة داعش في اسلمة غير  المسلمين في مناطق نفوذها، وكان ينبغي لمن طرحها ان يفكر بشكل اعمق ويفكر  بالوضع السياسي والامني المضطرب وان يفكر بالظلم المحدق بالاقليات غير  الاسلامية. كان على الجميع ترك هذه المسألة كما هي كانت مسكوت عنها في كل  القوانين التي اصدرتها الدولة العراقية منذ تأسيسها وكما هو حال قوانين كل  الدول الاسلامية والعربية. وكونها متروكة في القوانين العراقية لم تترتب  عليه مشاكل يشار اليها بالاهمية لذا ارى انه من الاجدر عدم الخوض بها،  وعندما يكبر الاطفال القاصرون فهم يختارون دينهم. ويعتمد الامر على مهارة  وثقافة الوالدين أثناء تنشئتهم للابناء لمعرفة دينهم لكي يختار الطفل عندما  يكبر فيما بعد اي دين يقتنع به ومن دون اكراه، فالقاصرين يعتبرون غير  مكلفين الى حد بلوغهم الشرعي، فيقرروا فيما بعد خيارهم. والعقيدة في  الاسلام هي قناعة الانسان، وهي مسألة تتبع من اجتهاد الشخص وبحثه وليست  مسألة تقليد اعمى... على اي حال باثارة هذه القضية، حصلت ضجة  في العراق بعد إضافة مادة في قانون هوية الاحوال المدنية تتعلق بالهوية  الدينية للقاصرين من ابوين احدهما مسلم واعتبرتها الاقليات الدينية غير  الاسلامية تستهدف الأقليات الدينية. وقد زارني عدد من ممثلي الاقليات  الدينية مثل المسيحيين والصابئة لانقل صوتهم المعترض الى قيادة الدولة  مطالبين حفظ حقوق الأقليات الدينية في العراق بسبب ما أثارته المادة 26 من  قانون البطاقة الوطنية الموحدة من إشكالات قانونية واجتماعية تهدد وجود من  تبقى من أبناء هذه الأقليات، وقد اعتبر ممثلو هذه الأقليات في البرلمان  العراقي أن هذه المادة التي تجبر الأبناء القاصرين من أتباع هذه الديانات  على تغيير دينهم إلى الإسلام دون إرادتهم لا يختلف عما يقوم به تنظيم داعش  من أساليب تجبر الناس بالسيف على تغيير دياناتهم. وتحرك وفد من ممثلي هذه  الأقليات (المسيحية والصابئية المندائية والإيزيدية) ضمن البرلمان العراقي  بهدف إيجاد حل مرضٍ لهم. على اي حال الرأي الغالب عند المسؤولين العراقيين  إن حقوق الأقليات الدينية وحمايتها في العراق واجب تشريعي يفرض على الجميع  الشروع في وضع لوائح قانونية تستند إلى الدستور... لتقريب وجهات النظر بين  كل الأطراف السياسية، خاصة في ما يتعلق بقانون البطاقة الموحدة بما يضمن  حقوق الجميع... وأهمية عدم التمييز بين المواطنين على أساس الدين أو المذهب  أو الطائفة. وتحركت كذلك رئاسة الجمهورية واعدت صيغة معدلة بهدف إعادة  التصويت على المادة 26 من قانون البطاقة الموحدة التي أثارت الأقليات  الدينية في العراق. والتي تجيز في فقرتها الأولى لغير المسلمين في حال أبدل  أحد الوالدين دينه نحو الإسلام أن يتحول الابن القاصر إلى الإسلام تلقائيا  دون إرادته. ويذهب المعترضون عليه الى انه هذا هو منطق في غاية الغرابة  ولا داعي له لأن البطاقة الموحدة هي بديل لقانون الأحوال الشخصية وبالتالي  تعد صيغة جامعة لكل العراقيين على أساس المواطنة دون التدخل في عقائدهم...  وقد اثيرت ضد هذه المادة التي صوت عليها البرلمان انتقادات قوية فبينت أن  المادة 26 من قانون البطاقة الموحدة تخرق نحو خمس مواد في الدستور العراقي  وهي المواد 2 و14 و37 و41 و42 والتي تؤكد على حماية الحريات العامة من حيث  العقيدة وحقوق الإنسان وفي مختلف الجوانب المتعلقة بالدين والمعتقد، الأمر  الذي أدى إلى حصول مخاوف حقيقية من قبل أبناء الأقليات غير المسلمة في  العراق لجهة التعسف في تغيير أديانها نحو الإسلام بشكل خارج عن إرادتها.  وتحرك الناشطون من هذه المجاميع الدينية وناشدوا المرجعيات الدينية الشيعية  والسنية ورئاسة الجمهورية لكون رئيس الجمهورية هو حامي الدستور، وكذلك  رئيس البرلمان. وأسفرت هذه التحركات للناشطين عن اتفاق يتمثل بصياغة قرار  يؤدي إلى معالجة الخلل في تلك المادة محل الجدل والنقاش.
 ويذهب صديقنا النائب يونادم كنا الى ان  "المطلوب من التشريعات أن تحقق مبدأ المساواة بين العراقيين لا أن تنتهك  هذه المساواة التي هي في الواقع انتهاك لمبدأ المواطنة... وأن مشكلتنا هي  مع الفقهاء الذين كانت فتاواهم بمثابة النار التي تأكل المزيد من الحطب  بسبب الاختلافات الفقهية، بينما هناك رجال دين كبار شأن الإمام الخوئي  الراحل لديهم رؤى منفتحة على هذا الصعيد... وأن وضع هذه المادة في هذا  الظرف الصعب الذي يعيشه العراق والذي يمثل بيئة طاردة للأقليات كأنما يراد  بها القول للأقليات غير المسلمة إنه لم يعد لديكم وجود في هذا البلد.
 وكانت الكلمة الفصل للامام السيد  السيستاني المرجع الديني الاعلى اذ اصدر ردا على سؤال وجه له من قبل مجلس  النواب العراقي حول المادة ٢٦ من قانون البطاقة المدنية الموحدة والتي تنص  على ان القاصر يتبع بديانته أبويه فإذا اسلم أحدهما أُلحق بالمسلم.
 وكان المقترح البديل الذي قدمته لجنة  الاوقاف والشؤون الدينية مع ممثلي الاقليات، عن المادة التي تم التصويت  عليها، ينص على انه (بعد بلوغ الانسان السن القانوني اي 18 سنة، وكان احد  ابويه قد اعتنق الاسلام سواء كان الابوين منفصلين او مستمرين بعلاقتهما،  يكون مخير امام القاضي على اختيار الدين المسيحي او الاسلامي)". وقد وافقت  جميع الاطراف على المقترح المرسل للمرجعية. وجاء رد السيستاني بالموافقة  على المقترح وضرورة العمل به. ورأي سماحة الامام السيستاني نابع من دراسته  لكل الظروف الاجتماعية والسياسية والانسانية المحيطة بالقضية وهي فتوى لدفع  مفسدة كبيرة قد تمزق المجتمع وكسب منفعة اكبر في تطمين ابناء العراق في  ضمان مستقبلهم في بلدهم العراق.

 - تيريزا ايشو: هناك تهميش للمسيحيين في  اجهزة الدولة مثلما حدث مرة اخرى مجدداً في ورقة حكومة العبادي البديلة  الاولى التي قدمها بدون مرشح مسيحي ولا من المكونات، وهكذا في التشكيلة  ألثانية، تم أختيار كادر غير معروف لجماهيرنا، ولايكفي ان يكون المرشح  كادرا أكاديميا، أذا لم يكن على الاحتكاك مع الجماهير ويعرف معاناتهم، وليس  له خبرة وارضية جماهيرية، ولا أختبر وتعرف على العمل الجماهيري عن كثب. ما  تقولون وانتم الانساني المثقف المنفتح عن تهميش المسيحيين في التمثيل  الوزاري الاخير؟؟

 - الدكتور الجوادي: وحول تهميش المسيحيين  ومحاولة الاستيلاء على المقعد اليتيم لتمثيلهم الوزاري... اقول: ان ألدستور  العراقي ضمن حقوقهم، والدستور لم يقر المحاصصة لكنه اهتم بالمكونات  وتمثيلها. والحقيقة المكون المسيحي لم يكن مهمش منذ تأسيس الدولة العراقية  في 1921 ولحد 2015. فالمكونات كانت موجودة وممثلة بالمسيحيين، أليهود،  والمندائيين والازيديين والاكراد الى جانب العرب. واستمروا في كل الحكومات  ليس كمحاصصة وانما كمكون أساسي في الدولة.
 يقول السفير د. علاء الجوادي: أن العبادي  صديق قديم لي واظنه يثق بأفكاري لذا أدعوه الى اشراك عادل للمسيحيين في اي  وزارة على أساس الكفاءة والنزاهة والتمثيل.

 تيريزا ايشو: في ختام اللقاء والحوار
 شكرنا الاستاذ د. علاء الجوادي على اللقاء  الغني والثري بمعلومات يحس المرء في حاضرته أنه واحد منا وليس بعيد عنا  وعالماً وضليعاً بتاريخنا وثقافنا وتراثنا ويحمل همومنا معه. ويقر ويعترف  بمطاليبنا العادلة في حقوقنا غير المنقوصة في وطننا الام.
 والى لقاءات اخرى مثمرة على ارض الواقع

 صورة تذكارية في نهاية اللقاء الحواري
 وحضر اللقاء الاخوة كادر السفارة السيدين ألاخ احمد والاخ نجم ومن طرف موتوا الدنمارك السيدتين كفاح جميل روفائيل وألهام رحيم.
 تيريزا أيشو وموتوا دانمارك للكلدان السريان الاشوريين-كوبنهاغن- بتاريخ 22/ 04/ 2016


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2016)

*لقاء خاص للصلاة تخليداً للشهداء في كنيسة سلطانة الوردية ببغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/


 تضامناً مع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في العالم  وتجاوباً مع دعوة منظمة "غوث الكنيسة المتألمة" التي أعدّت لقاء مسكونيا  في فونتانا دي تريفيFontana di Trevi بروما مساء الجمعة 29 نيسان 2016  لاحياء ذكرى الشهداء المسيحيين في السنوات الأخيرة، دعت البطريركية  الكلدانية الى لقاء صلاة بهذه المناسبة تضمنت مزامير ومداريش وقراءات من  الكتاب المقدس وطلبات من أجل إحلال السلام والاستقرار في العراق والمنطقة،  فضلاً عن تراتيل خاصة تخلد بطولة الشهداء في التضحية بحياتهم أمانة  لإيمانهم، و لقد وضعت صور للمطران بولس فرج رحو والكهنة الشهداء وتقدم بعض  المؤمنين لوضع ورود وشموع امام صورهم.
  وفي كلمة بالمناسبة قال غبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو: "هذا المساء هو الجمعة العظيمة للكنائس  الشرقية، انها تمثل جلجلة طويلة لمآسينا، لذا ننضم بحرارة وخشوع الى  الكنيسة في العالم للصلاة من أجل السلام والاستقرار في العراق والمنطقة من  خلال احتفاليتنا بتخليد الشهداء الذين أهرقوا دماءهم أمانة لإيمانهم  بالمسيح في السنوات الاخيرة.. هذه الصلاة تعبر عن وحدتنا وشركتنا مع العالم  المسيحي بأسره.
 من المؤسف أن يغدو إضطهاد المسيحيين ظاهرة  واسعة الانتشار ليس في العراق وسوريا فحسب، بل في أجزاء كثيرة من العالم،  وحتى في الغرب حيث يتم تمييز الناس بحسب ايمانهم. إن لشهادة الدم قيمة عظمى  فهي التعبير الأقوى والاكمل للحب. نحن المسيحيين العراقيين نشعر بألم لما  يحدث في بلدنا بسبب اعمال التطرف والعنف، لكننا في الوقت نفسه نجد قوة  وتعزية في إستشهادهم، ونؤمن بأن دماءهم قادرة على تغيير الوضع الراهن ونأمل  أن تعقب الجمعة العظيمة هذه القيامة المجيدة، كما حدث ليسوع المسيح الذي  هو الطريق والحق والحياة".
 شارك في الصلاة سيادة المطران شليمون  وردوني، والمونسينيور جورج بانامثونديل، القائم بأعمال السفارة البابوية،  لتواجد السفير في الأردن ولفيف من الكهنة والراهبات وجمع من المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 مايو 2016)

*مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا يلتقي الوفد البرلماني الهولندي*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 إلتقى مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا، الوفد  البرلماني الهولندي برئاسة عضو البرلمان الهولندي "كيس فان ديرستايا"، الذي  له دور جيد في التأثير على البرلمان الأوربي، وحضر اللقاء السيد "يونسكما"  رئيس حزب الإصلاح المسيحي الهولندي، الذي له حضور جيد في البرلمان  الهولندي وتأثير جيد على القرارات التي يتَّخذها البرلمان.
 وبعد نقاش مستفيض مع الوفد ، تطرَّق  الجانبان عن كلِّ الأمور المتعلِّقة بالمآسي التي حلَّت بأبناء شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، وما جرى من ويلات عبر تاريخه الطويل من هجمات  متعاقبة وأكثرها قسوةً ما جرى له بعد 6 آب 2014، حيث هجوم عصابات "داعش"  الإرهابي، وما فقده أبناء شعبنا من العديد من من الرجال والنساء والأطفال  والشيوخ الذين إختطفتهم عناصر التنظيم الإرهابي، وما تعرضن له النساء  السبايا من العنف وكل أنواع التعذيب والقتل، بالإضافة إلى سلب ونهب دورنا  وثرواتنا وتدنيس حرمات كنائسنا وأديرتنا ومحو تاريخنا الطويل من خلال إزالة  كافة الآثار.
 كما تمَّ التطرَّق حول ما سيتضمَّن جدول  أعمال المؤتمر المزمع عقده في أوربا وتحديداً في هولندا وبلجيكا خلال  الأشهر القليلة الماضية.
 وطالب وفد الأعيان أن يكون المؤتمر مخصصاً لمأساة أبناء شعبنا وما تعرَّض له.
 وقدَّم مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا، للوفد  الهولندي، وثيقة رسمية فيها العديد من المطاليب، ومن أهمها سرعة تحرير  مناطق شعبنا والحماية الدولية والمشاركة من قبل الدول المانحة لإعمار منطقة  سهل نينوى بالإضافة إلى مطاليب أخرى تهمُّ أبناء شعبنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 مايو 2016)

*بيان بمناسبة الذكرى 24 لتأسيس اتحاد النساء الآشوري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تطل علينا اليوم الذكرى 24 لتأسيس اتحادنا  ( اتحاد النساء الآشوري) الذي تأسس في 3 من ايار عام 1992 ليكون من اوائل  المنظمات النسوية ذات الخصوصية القومية التي تأسست في العراق وبمثابة  المظلة التي تجمع تحتها جهود المرأة (الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية)  وانطلاقتها الاولى نحو العمل الجاد والمتواصل لتنظيم صفوفها ولتفعيل دورها  في المجتمع والتي تصب في النهاية في كل ما يكفل خدمة المرأة في مختلف  المجالات ، والعمل الى جانب مؤسسات شعبنا في الوطن من اجل ترسيخ استقراره  والمحافظة على تراثه و لغته والاقرار بوجوده وهويته وضمان حقوقه المشروعة.
   عمل اتحادنا ومنذ تأسيسه ومن خلال  نشاطاته على تطوير قدرات المرأة و مهاراتها ، و رفع مستواها الفكري و  الثقافي والعلمي ، لكي تساهم في عملية بناء المجتمع و تنميته جنبا الى جنب  الرجل ،وعلى إبراز دورها وأهمية استقلالها اقتصاديا في الممارسات الإيجابية  والتحديات لتطوير ودعم احتياجات المرأة لبناء ركيزة قوية تنطلق منها في  الدفاع عن حقوقها العائلية والمجتمعية ،ونشر ثقافة تكافؤ الفرص،والمطالبة  بتضمين المفاهيم الإيجابية عن صورة المرأة وأدوارها الاجتماعية والاقتصادية  والسياسية وتقليص الفجوة بين المرأة والرجل وتغيير الصورة النمطية للمرأة  في الخيارات المتاحة لدى تطوير المناهج الدراسية ، و إبراز صورة المرأة في  اطار التوازن المجتمعي القائم على مبدأ المساواة والتأكيد على رفض التمييز  بين الجنسين بكافة أشكاله ،وفي اطار العمل الجماعي عمل اتحادنا مع باقي  المنظمات النسوية وذات العلاقة بحقوق الانسان والمرأة بالمطالبة بتعديل  النصوص التي تمثل اجحافا بحق المرأة ، و تحديدا تلك التي وقع عليها العراق .
   واليوم ومع استمرار حرب داعش و الواقع  الصعب والمرير الذي واجه ابناء شعبنا في سهل نينوى والموصل وتهجيره القسري  من اماكن تواجده من قبل تنظيم داعش الارهابي وتأثيراته على ابناء شعبنا  عامة والمرأة خاصة كشريحة مهمة في المجتمع ، اضافة الى الواقع الامني  والخدمي  والاقتصادي المتردي ،كانت النساء هن المتضرر الاكبر منها ، وبما  أن قرار مجلس الأمن رقم 1325: المرأة والأمن والسلام يعد تطورا وإنجازا  مهما لكل امرأة في العالم، فقد كان أول قرار لمجلس الأمن يعترف بأن آثار  الحرب مختلفة على كل من النساء والرجال وأن السلام يرتبط ارتباطا وثيقا  بالمساواة ويؤكد على مشاركة المرأة الكاملة في جميع الجهود من أجل السلام  والأمن.
  قام اتحادنا مع المنظمات المنضوية ضمن  المبادرة العراقية لتنفيذ الخطة الوطنية للقرار 1325 بتنظيم والمشاركة في  العديد من الأنشطة التي تستهدف مكافحة الارهاب والتطرف وبناء السلام،  وتسليط الضوء على الاعتداءات والتحديات التي تواجه النساء نتيجة لامتداد  الفكر المتطرف واستمرار النزاعات المسلحة، مما يهدد الحقوق والمكتسبات التي  حصلت عليها النساء طوال عقود من النضال.
 ولايسعنا  في هذه المناسبة الا أن نهنئ  أنفسنا وعضوات الاتحاد و مؤازري اتحادنا ونعاهدهم في السير قدما في سبيل  تحقيق تطلعاتنا وأهدافنا المشروعة.



 الهيئة الادارية لاتحاد النساء الآشوري

   3 ايار 2016


----------



## paul iraqe (3 مايو 2016)

*أور عاصمة السومريين تستعد لدخول التراث العالمي*







  الزقورة من أقدم المعابد في العراق​ 


*المدينة  العراقية الأثرية العائد تاريخها إلى 4500 عام قبل الميلاد والمشهورة  بزقورتها ومعابدها سيجري التصويت لإدراجها ضمن محميات اليونسكو.*


 عشتارتيفي كوم- ميدل ايست أونلاين/



 بغداد - تعد أور الأثرية عاصمة  الامبراطورية السومرية العائد تاريخها إلى 4500 عام قبل الميلاد، زقورتها  الشامخة قبل أهرامات مصر والمايا والأنكا في بيرو والمكسيك، ومعابدها  المزخرفة باللغة المسمارية، لاستضافة وفود دولية كبيرة تحضيرا ً لإدراجها  ضمن محميات التراث العالمي، قريباً.
 رسالة دعوة إلى بابا الفاتيكان فرانسيس،  لزيارة أقدم إمبراطوريات التاريخ، وجهت له من حج مسيحي لأول مرة يُحوم في  أور بجنوب العراق، تحديا ً للأذى الذي خلفه تنظيم "داعش" بتاريخ الآشوريين  والكلدان في الموصل، ومناطق سهل نينوى الأثرية.
 وكشف مستشار رئيس مجلس محافظة ذي قار  لشؤون السياحة والآثار، منقب الآثار العراقي ، عامر عبد الرزاق الزبيدي،  لموقع سبوتنيك، عن وصول وفد دولي كبير إلى أور الأثرية قريبا ً، تحضيرا ً  لإدراجها على لائحة التراث العالمي ضمن محميات منظمة اليونسكو.
 وأوضح الزبيدي، أن موعد التصويت على إدراج  مدينة أور الواقعة في تل المقير بمحافظة ذي قار جنوب العراق، والتي يرجع  بها التاريخ إلى 4500 عام قبل الميلاد، على لائحة التراث العالمي، سيكون في  يوليو/تموز المقبل، في تركيا.
 وعد الزبيدي، الحج المسيحي ويضم أكثر من  250 مسيحياً، الذي زار أور الأثرية لأول مرة لإجراء طقوس الحج المسيحي في  المدينة كونها للنبي إبراهيم الخليل حيث ولد فيها، هو الأول من نوعه في  البلاد تزامناً مع وقت مهم جداً للتصويت على إدراج أور ضمن التراث العالمي.
 ولخص الزبيدي، مطالب الحجاج المسيحيين،  الذين حضر معهم القداس ممثل بابا الفاتيكان في العراق، بأن تكون هذه بداية  للحج وزيارة أور، وموافقة وتصويت اليونسكو على إدراج أور ضمن لائحة التراث  العالمي، والاهتمام بهذه المدينة العظيمة.
 وتابع قائلا إن الوفد المسيحي طالب أيضا  ً، بابا الفاتيكان فرنسيس، لزيارة أور الأثرية التي أسس بها الملك أور نمو،  سلالة أور الثالثة في بلاد الرافدين، وأول شريعة قانونية في التاريخ سبقت  شريعة الملك البابلي حمورابي بثلاثة قرون، وأقدم إمبراطورية عرفها التاريخ  عام 2012 قبل الميلاد سيطر على بلاد الرافدين بالكامل وبلاد الشام والخليج  العربي حتى مصر وبلاد عيلام (إيران).
 والتصويت لا يشمل فقط إدراج أور التي فيها  أقدم محكمة "دار عدالة" عرفها التاريخ في معبد "دب لال ماخ"، وأقدم قوس في  العالم في معبد كيك بار كو، بل الأهوار أيضا ً يشملها التصويت، والتي  طالما كانت تمنح السومريين والقدماء نباتي القصب والبردي، لرسم الحروف  المسمارية وتدوين التاريخ الإنساني لبلاد الرافدين.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 مايو 2016)

*نداء من البطريرك ساكو الى السياسيين العراقيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 اننا نتوجه إليكم، وقلبُنا يعتصر ألماً وحزناً لما آلت اليه الأوضاع في العراق من عنفٍ وفقرٍ وبؤسٍ!
 جميعُكم تُدركون خللّ المؤسسات، وتعطلّ  القانون، وتأخر الحلول، والإصلاحات التي يطالب بها الشعب، بسبب انقسام  المشهد السياسي وفشل المصالحة الوطنية الحقيقية وصراع الطموحات والمصالح،  وقد تجلى ذلك واضحاً في الأسابيع الأخيرة.
  اننا من منطلق شعورنا الإنساني والوطني  والأخلاقي، نوجه نداءً مُلحاً الى جميع الكتل السياسية في اعتماد الحكمة  والتهدئة، وبذل كل الجهود الممكنة من اجل المصالحة الحقيقية، ووضع حدّ لهذا  التدهور الأمني والاقتصادي والمؤسساتي، ورصِّ الصفوف برؤية واضحة وخطة  مشتركة ومنسقة لتحرير كامل الأراضي العراقية، والعمل من اجل عودةٍ السلامٍ  والاستقرار الى البلاد، وتمكين المهجرين من العودة الى بيوتهم.
 كفى، كفى، كفى انقسامًا وتشتتا. ضعوا نصب  اعينكم مستقبل بلدكم. ومستقبل مواطنيكم، اخوتكم وملايين منهم يفتك بهم  البؤس والمرض، فالعراقيون يستحقون كل خير.
 د. لويس روفائيل ساكو
 بطريرك الكلدان في العالم


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2016)

*في توزيع ثياب رياضية جديدة للنازحين الرابطة السريانية : سنبقى صوتاً صارخاً في برية الشرق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أقامت الرابطة السريانية بالتعاون مع  جمعية A Demand for Action   حفل توزيع ثياب رياضية صيفية جديدة لمئات من  النازحين السوريين والعراقيين، وذلك بمناسبة عيد الفصح،  في قاعة مار يعقوب  السبتية.
 وحضر الحفل رئيس الرابطة حبيب أفرام ونائب  الرئيس منصور قرنبي وعضوا القيادة سهام الزوقي وجبران كلي، والصحافي  السرياني السويدي نوري كينو والسيد فهمي أفرام وبطرس أتالاي وأداد زوزو من  ألمانيا. وقدّم الساحر السرياني داني البابا بضعة ألعاب ترفيهية للأطفال.
 وأكدت الرابطة أمام عائلات النازحين أنها  ستبقى صوتاً صارخاً في برّية الشرق من أجل حقوق كل إنسان وكل جماعة. وأن ما  أصاب مسيحيي الشرق هو كارثة بحجم إبادة. ورغم تخلّي العالم كله عن شعبنا  سندافع عنه جزءاً من نسيج المنطقة، وسنحاول ولو بامكانات بسيطة ولكن بكل  تفانٍ أن نقول لأهلنا هنا أنتم بين أهلكم، سنساعدكم على الصمود قدر  المستطاع حتى يعودوا إلى سوريا والعراق في أقرب فرصة ولو أنّ ثقتهم  بأوطانهم مهزوزة، ولو أن الغرب يقتنصهم بعد أن فقدوا الرجاء.
 وختمت الرابطة نأمل أن نعود ونزوركم في حلب رغم حريقها، وفي سهل نينوى وفي كل قرية، لأن فيها تاريخنا وعظام أجدادنا.
 وشكرت الرابطة كل من يدعم نشاطاتها الخيرية من المستوصف، إلى النادي، إلى لجنة المرأة، إلى صندوق التعاضد، وخصّت بالشكر اغترابنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2016)

*خبيرة الآثار الفرنسية يانيك لنتز تعرب عن حزنها العميق على ما تعرضت له الآثار الأشورية في محافظة نينوى على يد المجاميع الإرهابية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - HHRO/


مسؤولة الآثار لنتز : اللوفر قام بحماية الآثار الذي يحتفظ بها الآن
 · منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان تضمن تقريرها لعام 2015 معلومات عن الجرائم  التي ارتكبتها داعش في تدمير العديد من آثار الأقليات العراقية
 أعربت  البروفيسورة الفرنسية يانيك لنتز عن حزنها العميق على ما تعرضت له الآثار  الأشورية في العراق بعمل إجرامي ممنهج ارتكبته المجاميع الارهابية بعد  سيطرتها على محافظة نينوى ، وقد جاء حديثها خلال محاضرة لها في المركز  الثقافي الفرنسي يوم الاثنين 2/5/2016 في اربيل حضرها عدد من المهتمين  بالتراث العراقي وناشطون حقوقيون بينهم السيدين لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان والمحامي يوحنا يوسف توايا المستشار القانوني  في المنظمة ، هذا وقد أشارت خبيرة الآثار الفرنسية الى ما قام به متحف  اللوفر الفرنسي في حفظ بعض آثار الشرق الأوسط ، مشيرة الى اول عملية نقل  للآثار العراقية في القرن التاسع عشر من خرسابات الى متحف اللوفر ، كما  تناولت في محاضرتها ايضا آثار تدمر والجامع الأموي في دمشق وآثار مدينة  سامراء ، وردا على سؤال لأحد الحاضرين جاء فيه ان العراقي عندما يزور آثاره  في اللوفر الفرنسي يشعر بالخجل اذ ينبغي ان تكون هذه الآثار في بلاده ،  فردت خبيرة الآثار الفرنسية يانيك لنتز ان بالامكان استنساخ هذه الآثار  وعرضها في العراق كما يحصل لآثار أخرى تم نقلها إلى اللوفر لحمايتها، هذا  وقد جرت مناقشات تطرقت إلى دور منظمة اليونسكو في حماية آثار الشرق الأوسط .
 يشار الى ان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان كانت قد تناولت في تقريرها لعام  2015 الانتهاكات التي ارتكبتها المجاميع الداعشية ضد آثار عريقة هي من تراث  الأقليات العراقية مسيحيين وايزيديين وشبك وكاكائيين وغيرهم .


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2016)

*تقرير عن الندوة التي عقدتها الرابطة الكلدانية/ فرع فيكتوريا - ملبورن مع غبطة البطريرك مار لويس ساكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اقامت الرابطة الكلدانية/فرع فيكتوريا -  ملبورن ندوة مفتوحة وعبر الاثير مع غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس ساكو  بطريرك بابل على الكلدان عبر السكايب يوم الاثنين 2 أيار 2016.
 في  البداية رحب السيد يوحنا بيداويد رئيس فرع الرابطة في ملبورن بغبطة ابينا  البطريرك ثم طلب من الجميع الوقوف دقيقة صمت على أرواح شهدائنا في مذابح  سيبا (سفر برلك) ومن سقط قبلها اوبعدها ولحد يومنا هذا بسبب ايمانهم  المسيحي.
 ثم طلب من غبطته ان يوجه كلمة قصيرة في بداية الندوة على  الحضور.  فتطرق غبطته على اهم المواضيع التي يود شرحها او ايصالها  للمشاهدين في القاعة والى كل الكلدان والمسيحيين في جميع انحاء العالم.

 بعدها تم توجيه بعض الأسئلة لغبطته من قبل السيد يوحنا بيداويد والدكتور  عامرملوكا وبالتناوب والتي اجاب عليها غبطته بكل رحابة صدر، وبعدها تم فتح  المجال للأخوة الحاضرين لتوجيه اسئلتهم بصورة مباشرة لغبطته.
 أجاب  غبطته على كل الأسئلة باسهاب وشفافية التي التمس الحاضرون فيها روح الابوة  والحكمة والحرص على الكلدان والمسيحية والوطن العراق. ونترك للقراء  المشاهدة والاستماع مباشرة لهذه الأجوبة على الروابط الملحقة ادناه.
 في  الختام شكر الدكتور عامر ملوكا غبطته على استعداده للمشاركة في الندوة  واجابته كل الأسئلة وطلب منه توجيه كلمة أخيرة للحاضرين والمشاهدين.

 تشكر الهيئة الإدارية للرابطة الكلدانية فرع فكتوريا -ملبورن جميع أعضاء  الرابطة وأعضاء الاتحاد الكلداني الأسترالي في فكتوريا وكل المؤسسات  والجمعيات والنوادي الكلدانية الذين حضروا وشجعوا ودعموا اقامة هذه الندوة.
 كما نشكر الأخ بشار اوشانا صاحب   Oshana Video وطاقم التصوير والتقنية معه على دعمهم وتغطيتهم الندوة بنجاح.
 ونشكر صفحة الأخوية الكلدانية في الفيسبوك ، بشخص الاخ سيزار ميخا ، التي قامت بنقل مباشر للندوة لأعضائها ولجميع انحاء العالم.
 ونشكر الاخ سمير الصفار مصمم البوستر للإعلان ولقيامه بسحب الصور اثناء الندوة. 
 كما ونشكر الأخ مانويل توما من قناة المخلص الكلدانية في كندا التي قامت بالبث المباشر للندوة.
 ولا ننسى ان نشكر الأخ شموئيل ارميا مدير إدارة قاعة عشتار على الدعم والمساعدة بأجور رمزية.
 وهذه مجموعة صور للمناسبة.

 لمن يريد الاستماع والمشاهدة يمكنه على الرابط التالي:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=k0ixCbzGvw8
 او
http://saint-adday.com/?p=12642

 لجنة الاعلام والنشر 

 الرابطة الكلدانية/ فرع فيكتوريا
 3 أيار 2016


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2016)

*سهرة صلاة بمناسبة بدء الشهر المريمي *





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 بمناسبة بدء الشهر المريمي وبرعاية سيادة  المطران مار بشار متي وردة السامي الإحترام، واشراف الأب لويس قاقوز راعي  الخورنة، أقامت خورنة أم المعونة الدائمة لأيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية، سهرة  مريمية في الساعة 8:30 من مساء يوم الأربعاء الموافق 4/ أيار/ 2016. تضمنت  السهرة صلاة الوردية في باحة الكنيسة، واقيم تطواف حول الكنيسة مع الشموع  التي أضاءت سماء عنكاوا رافعين الصلوات والأناشيد إكراماً لأمنا مريم  العذراء. وفي ختام الصلاة منح الأب لويس البركة للحاضرين مع زيارة المؤمنين  تمثال العذراء مريم ترافقها ترانيم مريمية لجوق الرجاء لخورنة أم  المعونة. بلغ عدد المشاركين في الصلاة 300 شخص من جميع الأعمار، الذين  رفعوا الصلاة على نية السلام في بلدنا العراق.
 ستقام السهرة المريمية كل أربعاء من هذا  الشهر المبارك (شهر المريمي)، في الساعة 8:30 مساءاً، والدعوة عامة  للجميع. حضوركم ومشاركتكم تُقدَّم كباقة ورد لأمنا مريم التي تبارك بيوتكم  وتحفظكم.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 مايو 2016)

*افتتاح مكتبة الثقافة السريانية التابعة لمديرية الثقافة والفنون السريانية/ أربيل*




 


 المكتبة السريانية تشرع نافذة نور بوجه الظلام والظلاميين


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 إفتتح الأستاذ جلال حبيب مدير ناحية  عنكاوا والدكتور أمجد أرشد المدير العام للثقافة والفنون السريانية/وكالة  يرافقهما الأب الدكتور سامر صوريشو الراهب عميد كلية بابل للفلسفة  واللاهوت، مكتبة الثقافة السريانية التابعة لمديرية الثقافة والفنون  السريانية/أربيل، صباح الاثنين 9/5/2016 وسط حضور متميز لجمهرة من المثقفين  والأدباء والباحثين والأكاديميين من أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري فضلا عن عدد من المسؤولين الحزبيين والحكوميين ووسائل الاعلام  والفضائيات.


 حيث أشرعت مكتبة الثقافة السريانية  أبوابها أمام المثقفين والباحثين والدارسين والأدباء والأكاديميين واضعة في  خدمتهم آلاف المصادر والمراجع من أمهات الكتب فضلا عن المجلات والدوريات  وكل ما يمت بصلة لثقافة وتراث وحضارة وتاريخ شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري ذي الجذور الموغلة في أديم أرض النهرين، أرض آبائه وأجداده، لتكون  خير رد حضاري ولبنة مهمة في حائط الصد بوجه الظلاميين والارهابيين وأعداء  الإنسانية.


 استهل الافتتاح بكلمة موجزة للسيدة  جاندارك هوزايا مديرة الثقافة والفنون السريانية/أربيل، تناولت فيها نشأة  المكتبة السريانية والدور البارز للراحل الدكتور سعدي المالح المدير العام  السابق للثقافة والفنون السريانية في رفدها بامهات الكتب، مشيدة بجهود كل  من عمل من أجل أن تكون للثقافة السريانية مكتبة متخصصة موضحة ضرورة ان يكون  للمكتبة بناية خاصة.  ثم جال الضيوف في أروقة المكتبة و اطلعوا ما تضمه  رفوفها من كتب تهتم بالثقافة السريانية وسواها من المجالات المعرفية فضلا  عن المخطوطات النادرة والكتب القديمة والمعاجم والقواميس المتخصصة باللغة  السريانية، وقدمت السيدة هوزايا شرحا مفصلا عن نظام تصنيف الكتب وترقيمها  باعتماد نظام ديوي العشري وخزنها الكترونيا وفق برنامج خاص.


 أخيرا سجل الضيوف آراءهم بما تضمه المكتبة  من مصادر ودوريات وكتب نفيسة في سجل الزيارات، مثنين على جهود العاملين  فيها وتفانيهم  لإظهارها  بأبهى صورة ممكنة لتكون في خدمة الباحثين  والمثقفين والأكاديميين وكل الراغبين في الاطلاع والمعرفة، رغم الصعوبات  والمعوقات لاسيما الأزمة المالية التي يعانيها الإقليم.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 مايو 2016)

*اليأس من الاوضاع في العراق يدفع باللاجئين المسيحيين بتركيا الى عدم التفكير بالعودة*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - باسنيوز/


 بعد ان رحل المئات من المسيحيين العراقيين  إلى تركيا كلاجئين يأملون في الاستقرار مستقبلاً باحدى دول الغرب، ظهر ان  الأمر لم يكن بهذه السهولة اذ يضطرون للانتظار سنوات وسط ظروف معيشية اقل  مايقال عنها انها صعبة للغاية بانتظار الحصول على حق اللجوء في احدى الدول  الاوربية، وعلى الرغم من ذلك فأن اليأس من الاوضاع في العراق دفع بالكثيرين  منهم على عدم التفكير بالعودة الى الوطن نهائيا .


 يقول نبيل القادم من بلدة القوش  لمراسلة(باسنيوز) بتركيا: "لن أعود إلى العراق مرة أخرى حتى إذا انتهى داعش  . لن أعود .فنحن خائفون للغاية ولم يعد لنا مكان بعد الآن هناك".


 ورغم ما تعرض له المسيحيون في العراق، إلا أنهم يعدّون أفضل حالاً من الكورد اليزيديين.


 بينما يقول ابو فادي، وهو معلم يبلغ من  العمر 45 عاما لاجىء من الموصل من احدى قراها الصغيرة، " كانت هناك مئة  أسرة في قريتي، والآن لم يبق حتى شخص واحد".


 وكان سهل نينوى بشمال العراق يحتضن فيما  مضى مجموعة متنوعة من الأعراق والأديان من بينها بعضٌ من أقدم الطوائف  المسيحية، لكن سنوات الحرب قضت على معظمهم، ومنذ سقوط نظام صدام حسين في  2003، تعرضت المنطقة إلى صراع عرقي عنيف، مما اضطر عديداً من الأقليات إلى  الفرار.


 ويقول فؤاد وهو رجل طاعن بالسن " أصبحت  الأديرة الخاصة بالرهبان والراهبات والكنائس مهجورة، وبعضها قام تنظيم   داعش بتفجيره في سعيه لتطهير الأراضي التي غزاها "متسائلا بالقول"نعود الى  اين".


 ويقول اغلب اللاجئين المسيحيين في تركيا  إن الحياة باتت صعبة لأنه لا يُسمَح لهم قانوناً بالعمل رغم أن الحكومة  التركية تعهدت بعدم إعادتهم قسراً إلى العراق.


 وينتظر هؤلاء تحديد موعد للمقابلة مع  مسؤولي الأمم المتحدة لدراسة حالة كلٍ منهم على أمل أن يتم توطينهم في  أوروبا أو أمريكا الشمالية أو أستراليا، وهم يدركون أن سنوات المصاعب التي  فرضت على الأقليات في الشرق الأوسط تعني أن لديهم غالباً أقارب يعيشون في  الخارج وعلى استعداد لاستضافتهم.


 من جهتها تقول الأمم المتحدة لمعظم  اللاجئين إنه سيتعين عليهم الانتظار حتى عام 2021 بل وربما بعد ذلك التاريخ  قبل أن يتم تحديد موعد لهم للمقابلة ما يعني أنهم سيصبحون في طي النسيان  لمدة 6 سنوات على الأقل.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 مايو 2016)

*زيارة السفير البابوي إلى أبرشية كركوك والسليمانية الكلدانية*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/


 تلبية لدعوة المطران يوسف توما، رئيس  أساقفة كركوك والسليمانية للكلدان، وصل إلى الأبرشية يوم 6 أيار 2016  المطران ألبيرتو أورتيغا مارتن، سفير الفاتيكان لدى العراق والأردن، هي  الأولى له منذ أن عيّنه البابا فرنسيس في هذا المنصب في آب 2015.


 وبدأت الزيارة بالسليمانية، حيث استقبل  رسمياً في مطار السليمانية الدولي من قبل المطران يوسف توما ومحافظ  السليمانية د. آسو فريدون ووفد من أعيان المدينة ورجال الدين، وقام السفير  الفاتيكاني برد الزيارة في اليوم التالي إلى مقر المحافظة، حيث تم تبادل  الهدايا التذكارية.


 وظهر يوم الخميس 5 أيار 2016، قام سعادته  بزيارة الرئيس جلال طالباني حيث قدم تحيات البابا فرنسيس ومتمنياً له دوام  الصحة، مشيداً بالدور الكبير الذي قام به في توثيق أواصر الأخوة والمحبة  والعيش المشترك بين المكونات العراقية، مؤكداً أن البابا يذكر الشعب  العراقي دائماً بصلواته، كما وتم التباحث حول الأوضاع في العراق ومشكلة  المهجرين المسيحين وكيفية مساعدتهم. وأشاد بدور أقليم كردستان في احتضان  المسيحين ورعايتهم وممارسة شعائرهم الدينية بكل حرية. وفي المساء شارك في  قداس عيد الصعود، وألقى عظة أمام حشد كبير من أبناء الأبرشية والعائلات  المهجرة.


 في اليوم التالي الجمعة 6 أيار قام  المطران أورتيغا مع راعي الأبرشية بزيارات لعدة مواقع تقيم فيها العائلات  المهجرة التي لجأت إلى السليمانية: في كنيسة مريم العذراء التي احتضنت 40  عائلة في كرفانات وبيوت مؤجرة, وفي كنيسة الأقباط حيث تقيم عشر عائلات،  وهناك تفاجأ الوفد باستقباله من قبل مجموعة من الشباب والشابات الإثيوبيين  من العاملين في السليمانية، وقد رتلوا على إيقاع الطبول أناشيد فصحية  جميلة.


 أما في كركوك فقد كان هناك استقبال حافل  للسفير البابوي لدى وصوله إلى دار مطرانية الكلدان من قبل الآباء الكهنة من  مختلف الكنائس، والأخوات الراهبات، ومعاون محافظ كركوك، وأعضاء مجلس  المدينة من المكوّن المسيحي، وجمع من أبناء الأبرشية. وصباح يوم السبت، قام  سعادته بزيارة عدد من الكنائس الرسولية الشقيقة والعائلات المهجرة. وأقامت  الرابطة الكلداني غداء على شرفه في الكاتدرائية دعي إليها رؤساء الكنائس  وأعضاء المجلس الأبرشي والكهنة والراهبات. أما مساء السبت، فقد تفقد مساكن  الطلاب الجامعيين اللاجئين في كركوك، الذين يبلغ عددهم 400، وتعتني بهم  المطرانية الكلدانية وتؤمن احتياجاتهم منذ صيف 2014.
 وفي صباح يوم الأحد قام سيادته بزيارة  مدرسة مريمانة والعيادة الخيرية وعيادة طب الأسنان الجديدة. وعقد العديد من  اللقاءات مع شخصيات حكومية وعامة ودينية من مختلف الطوائف. ومساءً، شارك  مع راعي الأبرشية بالقداس، وألقى فيه عظة أمام جمع غفير من المؤمنين، شدد  فيها على أهمية الوجود المسيحي في هذه المنطقة، وضرورة وجودهم ليس للكنيسة  فحسب بل العراق والمنطقة بأسرهما.


 ويوم الإثنين غادر سعادته الأبرشية متوجهاً إلى عمّان.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 مايو 2016)

*تعيين سيادة المطران مار شليمون وردوني مدبراً رسولياً لأبرشية مار بطرس الرسول في سان دييكو / الولايات المتحدة الامريكية*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/


 كان قداسةُ البابا فرنسيس ووفقا للقانون  الكنسي 210 البند1، قد قبل استقالة سيادة المطران مار سرهد يوسف جمو، مطران  أبرشية مار بطرس الكلدانية في سان دييكو لبلوغه السن القانونية، وعين  سيادة المطران مار شليمون عوديش وردوني مدبراً رسولياً لهذه الأبرشية الى  حين انتخاب أسقف جديد لها. وبهذه المناسبة نود ان نشكر سيادة المطران مار  سرهد جمو على خدمته الطويلة للكنيسة، متمنين له عمرًا مديداً كما نتمنى  للمدبر الرسولي سيادة المطران مار شليمون وردوني خدمةً موفقة ومثمرة لهذه  الأبرشية العزيزة. كان غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو قد رشح  ثلاثة أسماء لهذه المهمة باتفاق آباء السينودس الدائم وقام قداسة الحبر  الأعظم باختيار سيادة المطران مار شليمون وردوني.




 وبهذه المناسبة ننشر نبذة عن حياة الحبرين الجليلين.


 نبذة عن حياة المطران مار سرهد يوسف جمو


       ولد سيادة المطران مار سرهد يوسف  جمو في بغداد 14 اذار 1941. وانهى دراسته الابتدائيّة في مدرسة القديس يوسف  في بغداد. دخل المعهد البطريركي في الموصل عام 1952، حيثُ اكمل الدراسة  المتوسطة والاعدادية. بعده ارسل إلى روما لإكمال دراسته العليا في 14 اب  1958، حيث درس ما بين 1958 و 1964 في الجامعة الاوربانية الحبرية، ونال  فيها شهادة الماجستير في اللاهوت، ثم واصل دراسته في المعهد البابوي  للدّراسات الشّرقيّة حيث حصل على شهادة الدكتوراه عام 1968 عن رسالته  الموسومة: تركيبة القداس الكلداني. ارتسم كاهنا في 19 كانون الاول 1964.


        بعد إكمال دراسته في روما، عاد إلى  بغداد سنة 1968 حيث عُيِّنَ راعيًا لكنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان في الدورة  من1969 إلى 1974 وخلالها اهتم ببناء الكنيسة وبيت الكاهن. وفي عام 1974  اصبح مديراً للمعهد االكهنوتي البطريركي والّذي خدم فيه الى عام 1977، بعد  ذلك سافر إلى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية وعُيِّنَ كاهنًا مساعدًا لكنيسة  ام االله في سوثفيلد – ولاية مشيكن مع المونسينيور (المطران) المثلث  الرحمات مار كوركيس كرمو وفي ذلك الوقت تم بناء الكنيسة الجديدة.


      في ايلول 1980 تم تعيينه خوريًا  لكنيسة ام الله في مدينة ساوثفيلد، وبعد خدمته هناك مدة ثلاث سنوات، انتقل  إلى مدينة تروي، مشيكن ليصبح راعي خورنة مار يوسف حيث خدم فيها ما يقارب  عشرين سنة، بنى فيها كنيستها وملحقاتها. في عام 1991 عيِّن وكيلاً اسقفياً  عاماً لأبرشية مار توما الرسول في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.


      وفي 21 آيار 2002 وافق قداسة البابا  يوحنا بولس الثاني على انتخابه اسقفاً لأبرشية مار بطرس الرسول في  كاليفورنيا. في 18 تموز 2002 تمت رسامته الاسقفية في كنيسة مار يوسف في  مدينة تروي بوضع يد المثلث الرحمات البطريرك مار روفائيل بيداويد وبحضور  البطريرك مار دنخا الرابع. وتم تنصيبه على كرسي كاتدرائية مار بطرس الرسول  في سان دييكو 25 آيار 2002.
 في 14 آذار 2016 قدم استقالته لبلوغه السن القانونية للتقاعد، وقد قبلها قداسة البابا فرنسيس. نتمنى له عمراً مديداً وعطاء مثمرا.


  المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو

 نبذة عن حياة المطران مار شليمون عوديش وردوني


 أبصر النور في 24 تموز 1943 في قرية  بطنايا محافظة الموصل، في عائلة تقية من عوديش اسخريا وردوني ونجمة گورگيس  حنا. أنهى دراسته الابتدائية في مسقط رأسه، أما المتوسطة والاعدادية  فأكملهما في معهد شمعون الصفا الكهنوتي البطريركي في الموصل 1954 – 1959.  وبعده أُرسل إلى روما، ايطاليا سنة 1961 لتفوقهِ في الدروس وهناك أكمل  دروسه الفلسفية واللاهوتية الى سنة 1968 في الجامعة الاوربانية حيث حصل على  شهادة الليسانس (ماجستير) في الفلسفة واللاهوت.


 رُسم كاهناً في روما يوم 29 حزيران  1968، واستمر على الدراسة من سنة 1969 الى 1971 وحصل في هذه السنة على  شهادة الدكتوراة في الفلسفة اختصاص تربية في الجامعة الأنطونية، وفي عين  الوقت حصل على شهادة الماجستير في تاريخ الكنيسة الشرقية في المعهد الشرقي  في روما. وعلى دبلوم في المريميات والتعليم الديني والعلوم الاجتماعية  وإلالحاد المعاصر. بعد اكمال دراسة الدكتوراه، عاد الى مسقط رأسه وعمل هناك  لمدة 7 سنوات ثم دعاه البطريرك الراحل المثلث الرحمات مار بولس الثاني  شيخو ليُصبح مديراً للمعهد الكهنوتي في الدورة ومنه تخرج على يده اكثر من  60 كاهناً، واستمرت رئاسته هذهِ لمدة 19 سنة (1978- 1997) درَّس في هذا  المعهد مواد كثيرة فلسفية كثيرة منها: علم الوجود، المنطق، اللاهوت  الطبيعي، علم الاجتماع، وعلم الاخلاق، والتربية. وكذلك المواد اللاهوتية  منها: لاهوت الكنيسة، الاله الواحد، المسيحانية، الاسرار والعائلة. اللغة  الارامية والسريانية، كما انهُ درَّس في كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت منذ  تأسيسها سنة 1990 وحتى 2007 وهو واحدٌ من المؤسسين. عمل في محكمة الاستئناف  الكنسية الثانية منذ 1992- 1998 ثم رئيساً لمحكمة البداءة الكنسية الموحدة  1998-2001 ثم كرئيس محكمة الاستئناف الكنيسة، وكان عضواً في المجلس الحبري  للحوار بين الاديان منذ 1981 – 1997 . سنة 1997 ترك المعهد الكهنوتي وذهب  الى شارع فلسطين كراعي كنيسة مريم العذراء سيدتنا للقلب الاقدس هناك.


أُنتخب مطراناً كمعاون لبطريرك  الكلدان يوم 16 شباط 2001 وعُين كمرشد عام لجماعة المحبة والفرح بعد وفاة  المثلث الرحمة المطران بولس فرج رحو وأنتخب رئيساً لأخوية المحبة  (الكارتارس) وأميناً عام لمجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في بغداد، ثم الأمين  العام لمجلس الأساقفة الكاثوليك.


من الجانب الفكري ترجم بعض الكتب  الدينية، وكتب مقالات في مجلة الفكر المسيحي ونجم المشرق والزنبقة  وربّنوثا. حصل على جائزة "السلام والمحبة والحرية" من جمعية القديسة (بونا)  من بيزا/ايطاليا في 30 آيار 2005. وعلى جائزة السلام لسنة 2010 من اقليم  لومبارديا/ شمال ايطاليا سلمها لهُ السيد روبيرتو فورميگوني رئيس الاقليم.  وسنة 2014 حصل على جائزة الحوار بين الاديان.

قام بالسعي والعمل لانجاز وتشييد  عدد من المشاريع المهمة التي تخدم المسيحيين في العراق تجاوزت الـ (20)  مشروع كان من اهمها: بيت الكهنة في قرية باطنايا، قاعات للشباب وكنيسة  الرسولين في حي الميكانيك – الدورة /بغداد وفي كنيسة مار يعقوب، مجمع سكني  في دير مار اوراها (باطنايا)، دار المسنين في بغداد، مجمع للطلاب والشباب  مع قاعة مناسبات ودار للمطران وسويتات للكهنة في كنيسة مريم العذراء / شارع  فلسطين، خمس بيوت كرياض للاطفال في خمسة كنائس .


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2016)

*اللاجئون المسيحيون في روما: " أقوى وأعز ما لدينا هو الإيمان"*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/


  وجبة طعام للاجئين، واللاجئون هم الطهاة!  يملؤون الصحون من الأرز والدجاج واللحوم والصلطة والحمص والخبز العربي…  إضافة الى لمسة إيطالية!!! “الباستا”.
 البعض من الطهاة يرتدون الحجاب، وصلوا الى  روما في منتصف أبريل، جاؤوا مع البابا!!! واليوم ها هم يخدمون ويقدمون  الطعام للقادمين الجدد من سوريا، والذين وصلوا للتو الى إيطاليا وهم الآن  ضيوف في مركز سان ايجيديو، حيث نزل أيضا لاجئو اليونان. “العائلات التي  كانت هنا قبلنا حضروا لنا الطعام واهتموا بنا، ونحن نقوم بالمثل” تقول  وفاء… موسيقى وتصفيق في استقبال القادمين ومعظمهم من المسيحيين.
  بلغ عدد القادمين الى سان ايجيديو 30 شخصاً  من بين 101 وصلوا الى إيطاليا والبعض توجهوا الى أماكن أخرى لاستقبالهم.
  تراهم بلباسهم وكأنهم ذاهبين الى وليمة، هؤلاء ليسوا بفقراء… ولكن الحرب لا ترحم، كانوا يعيشون حياة كريمة، وها هم لاجئون!!!
 من بينهم رجل ، هو الأكبر سنا في  المجموعة، يرتدي اللباس الكامل البنطال والجاكيت والكرافات. وصل مع زوجته،  وابنه وابنته وزوج ابنته… كان مكانه على رأس الطاولة خلال الوليمة!
  أغلبية القادمين من المسيحيين، وهم  يعبّرون عن فخرهم بكونهم مسيحيين. سيدة تحمل المسبحة حول عنقها، المسبحة  تحت قميصها ولكنها تريد أن يراها الجميع فتخرجها ليعرف من يراها أنها  مسيحية. وعندما تحمل المسبحة في يدها تظهر على شفتيها ابتسامة وتلمع  عيناها… وتقول بفرح:  “أقوى وأعز ما لدينا هو الإيمان”!!!
  علامات الألم بالطبع بادية، ولكن من تألم  حمل هذه العلامات بكرامة. مستقبل مجهول ولكن لا تزال الكرامة صامدة… ابن  يقف الى جانب والده الذي بترت ساقاه، والزوجة فقدت واحدة من يديها ولكن  الابتسامة على وجهها لا تفارقها…
  مياس، عمره 32 سنة وهو طاه، وهرب الى  لبنان عام 2014. بعد بضعة أشهر تبعه شقيقه ومن ثم والداه مباشرة قبل إقفال  الحدود. أتوا من الحسكة… ومن الصعب عليهم التفكير بالعودة بعد ما فعله داعش  فيها. يلبس في يده خاتما، إنه مخطوب… خطيبته كانت تدرس في السويد، ولكن مع  الحرب لم تستطع العودة ولم يرها منذ فترة طويلة ويأمل أن يعودا معا.
 لاجىء آخر يخبر ما حدث معهم في حلب!!!  أشهر من دون كهرباء وماء، ومن دون تدفئة… تضاعف سعر الخبز 20 مرة. الجميع  رحل, تهدم منزلهم، “ولم يبق حجر على حجر”. هل يعودون يوما؟ هنا السؤال!
 تنهار الدموع وهو يرينا على هاتفه صورا  عما حصل… أصعب ما يريد فعله هو طلب المساعدة: “نحن نثق بالرب، ونشع أنفسنا  بين يديه ونشكره على نجاتنا وعلى سلامتنا. أنا لا أؤمن بالحظ، أنا أؤمن  بالله”!
  معلومة مهمة للبعض: سانت ايجيدو هي الجمعية التي تعمل مع البابا والفاتيكان لمساعدة اللاجئين.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2016)

*بيان "قلب واحد" بشأن تمويل مشروع لصالح اللاجئين العراقيين في الأردن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 أعلن المجلس البابوي قلب واحد أنه بطلب من  البابا فرنسيس ستُخصص الأموال التي جُمعت في جناح الكرسي الرسولي بمعرض  ميلانو الدولي 2015 من أجل تمويل مشروع يحمل عنوان "تعزيز فرص العمل  للاجئين العراقيين في الأردن"، والذي ستنفذه كاريتاس الأردن.
 وأكد المجلس أن حجم المبلغ الذي تم جمعه  وصل إلى مائة وخمسين ألف دولار أمريكي وهو عبارة عن تبرعات قدمها زوار جناح  الكرسي الرسولي. ويرمي المشروع إلى تلبية رغبة البابا فرنسيس في مد يد  العون إلى اللاجئين في الأردن والذين عانوا الأمرين بسبب الحرب في سورية  والعراق. ويُعتبر الأردن في طليعة الدول الإقليمية التي تستقبل اللاجئين  العراقيين الذين وصل عددهم إلى مائة وثلاثين ألف لاجئ، هذا فضلاً عن أكثر  من مليون وثلاثمائة ألف مواطن سوري.
 ولفت البيان إلى أن المشروع يهدف إلى  توفير الوظائف لخمسة عشر لاجئاً عراقياً سيعملون في الحقل الزراعي. وهذا  الأمر سيسمح لخمس عشرة أسرة بأن تستقل اقتصادياً، كما أن البرنامج يشمل  أيضاً دورة لتدريب حوالي مائتي عراقي على القيام بأشغال في المجال الزراعي  والصناعي والمبلغ المتوفر حالياً سيسمح بتغطية تكاليف هذا المشروع خلال  الأشهر الستة الأولى من انطلاقته.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2016)

*لاجئون مسيحيون مضطهدون ـ حتى في ألمانيا؟*




 


 حذرت مؤسسة "الأبواب المفتوحة" من التقليل  من شأن الاضطهاد الذي يعاني منه مسيحيون في بعض مآوى اللجوء في ألمانيا.  وطالبت المؤسسة المسيحية السياسيين في ألمانيا بعدم السماح بالتعرض للحرية  الدينية للاجئين.
 حتّى هنا في ألمانيا، لدى اللاجئ الإيراني  رامين شعور بالاضطهاد. رامين اعتنق المسيحية في إيران، قبل فراره إلى  ألمانيا. وهو يعيش حالياً في مأوى للاجئين بولاية براندنبورغ، الواقعة في  الشمال الشرقي من ألمانيا. يشاركه العيش في المأوى 120 لاجئاً آخر، ثمانية  منهم مسيحيون أيضا.
 "حالما تناهى إلى مسامع الآخرين أنني مسيحي، بدوا  بافتعال المشاكل لي"، يقول رامين. ويذكر رامين أن لاجئين مسلمين يتحاشون  الجلوس إلى جانبه في دورة تعليم اللغة الألمانية، حيث يعتبرونه "غير طاهر"،  حسب قوله. كما سُرقت أغراض شخصية ومواد غذائية له. "حاول بعضهم تحريض  البعض الآخر على الدخول معي في شجار، وحال الضوضاء دون نومي". ويذهب رامين  للقول إن التهديدات وجو الخوف سببت له مشاكل نفسية ساهمت في تساقط شعره.
 حالات فردية معزولة؟
 "يتوجب علينا قول الحقيقة"، هذا ما طالب  به في برلين ماركوس رودي، مدير مؤسسة Open Doorsالخيرية "الأبواب  المفتوحة"، وهي مؤسسة مسيحية مقربة من "التحالف البروتستانتي الألماني  "DEAالمحافظ. وينتقد رودي الساسة والكنيستين الرئيسيتين في ألمانيا  بالتقليل من شأن الهجمات، التي يتعرض لها مسيحيون في مآوي اللجوء في  ألمانيا.
 كما قامت المؤسسة بإجراء دراسة حول العنف ضد المسيحيين في  مخيمات اللجوء، شاركت فيها أيضا مؤسسة "مد يد العون للكنائس المحتاجة"  الكاثوليكية Kirche in Not، وجمعية "المسيحيين المضطهدين والمحتاجين" AVC،  و"المجلس المركزي للمسيحيين الشرقيين في ألمانيا". ويضيف رودي أن العديد من  المتطوعين شاركوا أيضا في انجاز الدراسة".

 وقامت شبكة خاصة بالبحث عن لاجئين  مسيحيين، تعرضوا للاضطهاد في مآوى لجوء، في كل أنحاء ألمانيا. وقد تجاوب مع  الدراسة 231 لاجئاً، خصوصا من سوريا والعراق وأفغانستان، وأغلبهم ممن  اعتنقوا المسيحية حديثا. وحسب الدراسة، فقد تحدث هؤلاء عن عنف جسدي ونفسي،  وعن تعرضهم للإهانة، وحتّى للتهديد بالموت. واشتكى نصف عدد من شملتهم  الدراسة من تعرضهم للاضطهاد من طرف حراس مآوي اللجوء. وانتقد القس غوتفريد  مارتنز، رئيس الكنيسة الحرة في برلين ذلك قائلاً: "إنها ليست حالات فردية  معزولة. في محيطي بولايتي برلين وبراندنبورغ، فقط، هناك المئات من الحالات.  يجب الانتهاء من اعتبار هذا الأمر على أنه حالات فردية".
  مشاكل مع الحرّاس
 وانتقد مارتنز طريقة اختيار حراس مآوي  اللجوء، والتي تتم حسب معايير "اللغة والقوة البدنية"، على حد تعبيره. كما  تحدث عن عشرات الحوادث التي تدخل فيها حراس مسلمون لصالح المعتدين. كما حكى  مارتنز عن تمزيق نسخة إنجيل من طرف أحد اللاجئين الأفغان ورفض مدير أحد  المآوى تقديم فراش النوم لأحد اللاجئين المسيحيين. وذكر رودي أن ما دفع  بهؤلاء المسيحيين أساسا لمغادرة بلدانهم هي أوضاع الاضطهاد وسلبهم من حقوق  ممارسة عقيدتهم بكل حرية.
 مآوى خاصة باللاجئين المسيحيين فقط؟
 وعبر رئيس مؤسسة "الأبواب المفتوحة" عن  اعتقاده أن الحالات الـ231 المسجلة بهذا الشأن تشكل الجزء الذي يطفو على  الواجهة فقط . وقد نشرت التقارير الأولى بهذا الشأن في وسائل الإعلام  الألمانية في نوفمبر/تشرين ثاني الماضي. وذكر فولكر باومن، المكلف بشؤون  اللاجئين في "جمعية المسيحيين المضطهدين والمحتاجين" أنه تم تقديم التماس  للسكرتير العام لحزب الاتحاد المسيحي الديمقراطي، بيتر تاوبر، الذي "شجعنا  على إجراء الدراسة الموثقة للقضية".
 وأوصت المؤسسات المشاركة في الدراسة  بضرورة الرفع من حصة المسيحيين العاملين في مأوي اللجوء بشكل منظم. كما  اقترح القس مارتنز تخصيص مآوي للاجئين مسيحيين وأخرى للاجئين مسلمين.
 وفي رد فعل سياسي صرح ، فرانز جوزف يونغ،  المكلف بملف الكنائس والجماعات الدينية في كتلة حزبي "الاتحاد الديمقراطي  المسيحي" وحزب "الاتحاد المسيحي الديمقراطي" بالبرلمان الألماني أنه يجب  "أخذ نتائج الدراسة على محمل الجد"، مشيرا أن التغيرات بخصوص اختيار حراس  المآوي بدأ تنفيذه. كما أشار عضو البرلمان عن حزب "الاتحاد الديمقراطي  المسيحي"، هيربيرت هيرتي، إلى وجود مجموعات أخرى من اللاجئين تتعرض هي  الأخرى لأعمال مرفوضة كما هو الشأن بالنسبة للعلويين، والمثليين، أوالنساء  اللاجئات، رافضا في نفس الوقت إقامة مآوى حسب الأديان والمعتقدات، وملاحظا  أن ما يجب فعله حقا، هو تعريف جميع الوافدين الجدد بأهمية مبدأ الحرية  الدينية في ألمانيا.









فعالية لمؤسسة / Open Doors (الأبواب المفتوحة) بمشاركة مؤسسات مسيحية أخرى في برلين


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2016)

*مكتب وندزور للرابطة الكلدانية يزور الكنيسة الشرقية الآشورية في المدينة*




 


 في مستهل نشاطاته المزمع أقامتها قام وفد  من اعضاء الرابطة الكلدانية مكتب وندزور / كندا بزيارة رسمية الى كنيسة  مريم العذراء الشرقية الآشورية في مدينة وندزور ، وكان في مقدمة المستقبلين  الاب الفاضل نينوس مشو وعدد من الشمامسة وبعض من اعضاء المجلس الخورني  ومسؤولي اللجان في الكنيسة ، وقام مدير مكتب وندزور الدكتور جورج منصور  بتوضيح الغاية والاسباب والكيفية التي أدت الى تأسيس الرابطة الكلدانية  وكان جميع الحضور فخورا بكون الرابطة الكلدانية تم تسجيلها بشكل رسمي في  دولة كندا وتم الاعتراف بنشاطاتها . كما قام بعض اعضاء الوفد بتوضيح  النشاطات التي أقيمت او المزمع أقامتها في المستقبل القريب كما تم دعوة  الكنيسة الشرقية الآشورية بشخص راعيها الفاضل للمشاركة في جميع نشاطات  الرابطة الكلدانية / مكتب وندزور .
 وفي ختام اللقاء تبادل المجتمعين التحايا  والسلام والتبريكات متمنين للرابطة الكلدانية الموفقية والازدهار ، هذا وقد  ضم وفد الرابطة بالاضافة الى مدير مكتب وندزور مجموعة من اعضاء المكتب وهم  كل من السيد غسان ساكا عضو لجنة العلاقات والسيدة نضال اسمرو رئيسة لجنة  المرأة والطفل والانسة فادية بولا عضوة اللجنة الشبابية والسيد موفق هرمز  رئيس اللجنة الثقافية والفنية في الرابطة .
 اعلام الرابطة الكلدانية


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2016)

*الدراسة السريانية تزور المجمع العلمي العراقي في بغداد*




 

 بغداد – اعلام المديرية

 التقى وفد من المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية ترأسه السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام، الدكتور احمد مطلوب  الناصري رئيس المجمع العلمي العراقي في مقر المجمع في بغداد خلال زيارة  اجراها الوفد صباح يوم الثلاثاء المصادف 10 ايار 2016.
 الزيارة تعد الثانية من قبل وفد المديرية  للمجمع وجاءت تنفيذا لتوصيات ومقترحات المؤتمر التربوي الثاني لمناهج اللغة  السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية الذي عقدته المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية في تشرين الثاني من العام الماضي 2015 ، حول تفعيل دور هيئة  اللغة السريانية في المجمع العلمي العراقي وذلك لاهمية ما يقدمه من مهام  تخدم اللغات باعتباره المرجع الرسمي الذي يبحث في تطوير اللغة.
 جرى الحديث والنقاش في اللقاء حول سبل  التواصل والعمل المشترك بين المديرية والمجمع وكذلك حول تفعيل عضوية خبراء  اللغة السريانية في المجمع العلمي العراقي وذلك بترشيح خبيران في اللغة  السريانية يكون احدهم عضو ارتباط ومنسق بين المجمع العملي العراقي  والمديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية، كما اكد الدكتور الناصري في اللقاء عن  دعمه لمشاريع قانون اللغات القومية العراقية وتفعليه ومن ضمنها اللغة  السريانية باعتبارها ارثا مهما لها دور كبير في تاريخ الحضارت العراقية.
 هذا واجرى الوفد الذي ضم السيدة فلورنس  بهنام مدير قسم الاشراف والتدريب والسيد رمزي كمليل مسؤول شعبة الاعلام  والسيد عماد داود مسؤول شعبة الاشراف والتدريب، جولة في المجمع حيث التقى  فيها السيد فارس يحيى السامرائي مدير الدائرة الادارية في المجمع.
 كذلك التقى الوفد خلال جولته السيد محمد  خضير عباس مدير مكتبة المجمع حيث اطلع الوفد على قسم اللغات الشرقية وقسم  اللغة السريانية وزار ايضا شعبة الوثائق والمخطوطات التاريخية التقى فيها  الباحث التاريخي مسؤول الشعبة الدكتور احمد محبس الحصناوي الذي عرض للوفد  مخطوطات سريانية قديمة ونفيسة تعود الى القرن السابع عشر. ورافق الوفد خلال  جولته داخل المجمع العلمي العراقي السيد احمد كريم رضا مسؤول شعبة الاعلام  في المجمع.
 يذكر ان المجمع العلمي العراقي تاسس سنة  1947 اهتم في بدايته بدراسة اللغة العربية ثم تاسس المجمع العلمي السرياني  والمجمع العلمي الكردي سنة 1963 بعدها في عام 1987 تم انضمام المجامع  الثلاثة بالمجمع العلمي العراقي، شملت اهدافه كافة التخصصات العلمية  والتقنية باللغات العربية والسريانية والكردية وامتدت لتشمل تخصصات العلوم  التطبيقية والهندسية والزراعية والفلسفية والقانونية والاقتصادية  والمعلومات وشتى المعارف المختلفة بهدف إثراء المعرفة الإنسانية وتوظيف هذه  المعارف لخدمة التنمية في العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2016)

*رئيس اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني يزور غبطة البطريرك ساكو*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/

 زار رئيس اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني السيد  صباح ميخائيل برخو، غبطة البطريرك مار لويس الأول روفائيل الأول ساكو  بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم ومقرها في العاصمة العراقية  "بغداد"، يوم الأربعاء 11 أيار الجاري.
 وناقش الطرفان العديد من القضايا التي  تخصُّ أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري "المسيحي"، والوضع المتردِّي  لأبناء شعبنا والتحدِّيات التي تواجهه في مختلف الجوانب الحياتية.
 وإتِّفق الطرفان أن أسباب ترِّدي هذه  الأوضاع تعود إلى جملة أسباب وأهمها "المحاصصة الطائفية وضعف أداء مسؤولي  أبناء شعبنا خلال أكثر من عقد من الزمن، فضلاً عن عوامل تؤدِّي إلى هجرة  ونزوح أبناء شعبنا بسبب التلكؤ الحاصل في تحرير آخر ما تبقَّى من مناطقهم  التاريخية في "منطقة سهل نينوى"، وأن تنظر الحكومة المركزية وكذلك حكومة  حكومة الإقليم إلى شعبنا، بكونه شعبًا أصيلاً وحضارته تمتدُّ إلى آلاف  السنين وله دورًا رياديًا لشدِّ الآصرة الوطنية..
 وطالب الجانبان من الحكومة المركزية وحكومة إقليم كوردستان بالإسراع بتحرير منطقة سهل نينوى، وضمان عودة المهجَّرين قسرًا إليها.
 ودعا الجانبان إلى ضرورة تأسيس جبهة حقيقية لتمثيل أبناء شعبنا والدفاع عنه.
 وفي ذات السياق أشاد السيد برخو، بالدور  الريادي يطَّلع به سيادة البطريرك منذ تسنُّمه رئاسة البطريركية لخدمة  أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري "المسيحي".


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2016)

*النائب جوزيف صليوا يزور بلدة تللسقف ويلتقي بالمقاتلين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

*الوركاء في سهل نينوى*

 انطلقت السيارة صباحاٌ من أربيل متجهة نحو  سهل نينوى،على امتداد الطريق كانت الحقول زاخرة ببقايا النباتات الذابلة  والاشواك البرية التي احترقت بوهج الشمس القاسي، فامتزجت شراسة الطبيعة مع  ظلم الانسان.
 انبسط السهل امامنا ولاحت من بعيد بيوت  بلدة تلسقف التي تجمعت على جهة واحدة من الطريق، كانها بذلك تلمس الاتحاد  والقوة، هذه البلدة هي واحدة من بلدات سهل نينوى التي تركها اهلها منذ  حزيران عام 2014 ، بعدغزو ما يسمى بدولة الخلافة الاسلامية (داعش) تلك  القرى والبلدات التي عبثوا بممتلكاتها وارضها وهجروا سكانها الاصليين للمرة  الاولى في تاريخ هذه الارض، راسمين على دورهم بالدم حرف النون.
 لقد وصل النائب جوزيف صليوا سبي رئيس كتلة  الوركاء النيابية مع وفد من الكتلة متكون من السيد فارس ججو الوزير  السابق، والنصيرالملازم ابو ميسون والدكتورة جمان القروي بالاضافة الى عدد  من شباب الوركاء، كما رافقهم اعضاء ومقاتلو الحزب الشيوعي في منظمة القوش  برئاسة النصير سمير توما توماس الى تلسقف يوم امس الاربعاء 11/5/2016،  بجولة استطلاع وتفقد لقوات البيشمركة وكذلك قوات سهل نينوى، حيث التقى  الوفد باللواء طارق سليمان هرني وكذلك بقائد قوات سهل نينوى السيد صفاء  الياس ججو.
 بعد نحو 23 شهرا وبالتحديد في الثالث من  شهر ايار الجاري تقدمت مدرعات واليات وسيارات مفخخة، مصحوبة بالقصف الكثيف  بالاضافة الى  اعداد كبيرة  من الافراد المدججين بالاحزمة الناسفة  للهجوم  على بلدة تلسقف، ألا ان قوات البيشمركة بقيادة اللواء طارق وبمشاركة قوات  سهل نينوى بقيادة السيد صفاء التفت حولهم فاوقعتهم في الفخ الذي نصبته لهم،  حيث قتل عدد كبير منهم قدر بــــ 101 داعشي واسر ثلاثة اخرين. فقد استبسل  الجميع في القتال وابدوا شجاعة متناهية لإفشال هذا الهجوم الذي تم سحقه  خلال ساعات قليلة بمساعدة قوات التحالف التي حسمت المعركة. اوضح اللواء  طارق في حديثه للنائب جوزيف صليوا ان حرب تلسقف ضد داعش تعتبر من اكبر  المعارك التي خاضتها قوات البيشمركة التي تميزت بانها مواجهة شرسة استهدفت  القضاء على داعش تماماً. كما تفقد وفدي الوركاء والحزب الشيوعي العراقي في  القوش قوات سهل نينوى والتقوا بالسيد صفاء الياس والمقاتلين المتواجدين  لتصدي والمجابهة .
 حينما كانت السيارة تقطع الطريق باتجاه خط  التماس مع داعش والذي لايبعد سوى 3.5 كلم، كنا نشاهد الموت مركون على  الطرقات،البيوت الخالية التي مزقتها طلقات الرصاص والحفر التي خلفتها  القذائف التي كانت تقصف البلدة، لكن رغم ذلك كانت وجوه المقاتلين جميعا تنم  بالاصرار والتحدي، والذود عن كرامتهم بالحفاظ على ارض الاباء والاجداد  وتخليصها من دنس هؤلاء المتوحشين. كما زارالسيد جوزيف صليوا والوفد المرافق  له مقر قيادة الحركة الديمقراطية الاشورية في قرية (شرفية)، والتقى هناك  بالمقاتلين الذين كانوا يتحدثون بفخر واعتزازعن المعارك التي خاضوها ضد  داعش.
 في نهاية الجولة زارالسيد جوزيف صليوا  ووفد الوركاء مقرالحزب الشيوعي في القوش، مقدما لهم جزيل الشكر والامتنان  لمساهمتهم الفعالة في حماية القوش ودعمهم الكامل للقوات سهل نينوى.


 --
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب جوزيف صليوا سبي
 كتلة الوركاء الديمقراطية


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2016)

*إنطلاق أعمال الورشة التدريبية الثانية للرصد والتوثيق وكتابة التقارير التي تقيمها منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان*




 
 HHRO
 12/5/2016



*الورشة تعقد بالتعاون مع مجموعة حقوق الأقليات الدولية وبدعم من الاتحاد الاوربي.*
*24 مشاركاً في الورشة لمدة ثلاثة أيام وهناك تطبيقات تحريرية يقومون بها خلال أيام الورشة.*



 إنطلقت صباح يوم الخميس 12/5/2016 في  أربيل أعمال الورشة التدريبية الخاصة بالرصد والتوثيق وكيفية كتابة  التقارير بشأن انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان التي تشرف عليها منظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الإنسان بالتعاون مع مجموعة حقوق الأقليات وبدعم الاتحاد الاوربي
 يشارك في الورشة التدريبية 24 ناشطة وناشط  حقوقية يمثلون مختلف المكونات العراقية إضافة الى ناشطين من مكونات أخرى ،  ويحاضر في الورشة الخبير المدرب خضر الدوملي ، وقد افتتحت الورشة بكلمة  للسيد وليم وردا مدير المشروع أشار فيها الى أهمية إعتماد أليات الرصد  والتوثيق لأنها المفتاح الأساسي لإنصاف المظلومين والمضطهدين والمهمشين،  ومشيراً الى أن فكرة المشروع تقوم على رصد الانتهاكات التي تتعرض لها  الاقليات العراقية بخصوصية لابد منها نظراً لحجم المظلومية التي لحقت بهذه  المكونات الأصيلة، ونبه السيد وليم وردا الى نقطة على درجة من الاهمية  تتعلق بضرورة الحرص على توثيق هذه الانتهاكات لان إهمال الرصد والتوثيق  والفضح يعني التمادي في هذا النوع من الجرائم وبالتالي ضياع الحقيقة ، ثم  بدأ الخبير خضر الدوملي محاضرته بالتأكيد على عناوين لعمليات الرصد  وبالدرجة الاولى الهدف منها وتحرير ما تم رصده ضمن قواعد بيانية تحرص على  رواية الحقيقة كما حصلت، كما أشار أيضاً الى أهمية ألا يكون الرصد قائماً  على نزعة المواجهة لأن ذلك يؤدي الى خسارة الذين يستمد الراصد المعلومات  منهم ، كما دعا في محاضرته الى ضرورة تجرد الراصد من انتماءاته وأن يستطيع  ان يصل الى أدق المعلومات وبالتالي فإن ذلك من شأنه أن يجعله في صميم حقيقة  ما يجري .
 يشار إلى أن هذه الورشة هي الثانية التي  تتولى منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تنفيذها، إذ سبق أن أقامت ورشة مماثلة  في بغداد خلال شهر أيار من العام الماضي 2015 ، وقد شارك فيها 18 ثمانية  عشر حقوقياً تلقوا فيها تدريبات على طريق إعداد التقرير وتمخض عن الورشة  قيام حمورابي بإصدار إعداد من التقارير ذات الاهمية الميدانية إستناداً الى  ما دونه المشاركون في تلك الورشة .
 إلى ذلك تلقت إدارة الورشة رسالة تهنئة  بإنعقادها من السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، كما  تلقت أيضاً رسالة تقدير وإهتمام من مجموعة حقوق الاقليات بالمناسبة .


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مايو 2016)

*البابا فرنسيس يزور نصب ضحايا الإبادة في أرمينيا الشهر المقبل*






 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/


 أعلن الفاتيكان، يوم الجمعة، أن البابا  فرنسيس سيزور خلال زيارته أرمينيا أواخر حزيران المقبل، نصب ضحايا الإبادة  التي ارتكبتها الإمبراطورية العثمانية ضد الآرمن قبل قرن من الزمن.
 وسيصل البابا فرنسيس إلى أرمينيا الجمعة  24 حزيران، ويغادرها الأحد بعد يومين، على أن يزور في وقت مبكر من صباح  السبت متحف-ضريح تستسيرناغابرت، أبرز نصب تذكاري للضحايا الآرمن بحسب  برنامج الرحلة الذي وزعه الجهاز الإعلامي للكرسي الرسولي.
 وسيلتقي الحبر الأعظم كاثوليكوس عموم الآرمن كاريكين الثاني.
 ومن المتوقع أن تؤدي هذه الزيارة إلى  تأجيج التوتر مع تركيا التي أكدت رفضها استخدام البابا في الإطار الرسمي  جداً لاحتفال في كاتدرائية القديس بطرس، تعبير «الإبادة»، للحديث عن مجزرة  الآرمن.
 وقد أدى ذلك إلى تدهور العلاقات الدبلوماسية مع تركيا التي زارها الحبر الأعظم مع ذلك أواخر تشرين الثاني 2014.
 وبعد خمسة عشر عاماً على زيارة البابا  يوحنا بولس الثاني في 2001، إلى أرمينيا، يقوم البابا فرنسيس أيضاً بزيارة  إلى هذا البلد حيث يشكل الكاثوليك أقلية ضئيلة جداً، على تخوم أوروبا، بعد  البانيا والبوسنة.
 وكانت أرمينيا أول بلد اعتنق المسيحية  ديناً للدولة في العام 301، ولا تزال كنيسة أرمينيا الأرثوذوكسية تمثل  الغالبية العظمى من الآرمن.
 وبعد هذه الزيارة، سيتوجه البابا في تموز،  إلى بولندا بمناسبة «الأيام العالمية للشبيبة» في كراكوف، ثم إلى جورجيا  وأذربيجان أواخر أيلول، مطلع تشرين الأول، وإلى السويد في 31 تشرين الأول،  للمشاركة إلى جانب البروتستانت في احتفالات الذكرى 500 للإصلاح الديني  بقيادة لوثر.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مايو 2016)

*مجلس أعيان كرمليس يعقد إجتماعاً لهيئته الإدارية ويناقش أوضاع شعبنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقد مجلس أعيان كرمليس، إجتماعاً لهيئته الإدارية، مساء يوم الجمعة 13 ايار 2016، وفي مقره البديل في عنكاوا.
 في بداية الإجتماع قدَّم رئيس المجلس نبذة  عن نشاطات المجلس خلال الفترة السابقة، والنشاطات التي ينوي المجلس القيام  بها خلال الفترة القادمة.
 ناقش المجتمعون أوضاع أبناء شعبنا بعد  تهجيرهم من مناطقهم التاريخية من قبل تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، والظروف  الصعبة التي يعيشونها، والإقتراحات والحلول التي تمكِّنهم من تجاوز هذه  الأزمة التي طالت منذ ما يقارب السنتين .
 كما ناقش المجتمعون الأزمة التي تعصف  بالعراق، والسلبيات التي ترافق تشكيل حكومة قوية قادرة بإخراج العراق من  مشاكله السياسية والإقتصادية.
 وناشد المجتمعون المجتمع الدولي وقوَّات  التحالف والحكومة العراقية وحكومة إقليم كوردستان، الإسراع بتحرير سهل  نينوى وإعادة المهجَّرين من أبناء شعبنا والمكوِّنات الأخرى إلى مناطقهم،  مطالبين المجتمع الدولي بإقامة منطقة آمنة وبحماية دولية.
 كما توصَّل المجتمعون إلى إتِّخاذ عدد من القرارات المهمَّة التي تخصُّ أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وقضاياهم.
 ترأس الإجتماع نشات يوشوع العبدلي رئيس المجلس ونائبه ثامر يشوع عبو، وبحضور أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية.












​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مايو 2016)

*قداس احتفالي في مزار مريمانة بعنكاوا بمناسبة الشهر المريمي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 أحتفالا بشهر أيار الذي خصصته الكنيسة   لاكرام امنا العذراء مريم تقيم أيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية زيارة حج الى  مزار مريمانه كل جمعة من الشهر لخورنات الايبارشية في عنكاوا في الجمعة  الاولى أقامت خورنة ماريوسف رتبة صلاة مع قداس أحتفالي ترأسه سيادة المطران  مار بشار متي وردة راعي الايبارشية بمعية الخور أسقف سليم برادوستي راعي  خورنة ماريوسف وشمامستها مع جوق الخورنة والمؤمنين شاكرين أمنا العذراء  مريم على نعمها وحنانها طالبين منها حماية بلدتنا وبلدنا وفي نهاية الحج تم  مقاسمة عشاء المحبة بين مؤمنين الخونة في المزار.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مايو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (14 مايو 2016)

*“حوار ما قبل اللقاء” من أجل إثراء لقاء الكهنة الكلدان في العراق، بلدة عينكاوة/ أربيل 20-21 حزيران 2016*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو

طموح اللقاء


 هذا اللقاءُ الذي يَتوافَقُ مع سَنةِ  الرَحمةِ يَطمحُ الى أنْ يَقودَ الى يَقظةٍ مفصليّةٍ في حياتِنا ككهنةٍ –  رعاةٍ، وفي حياة كنيستِنا الكلدانيّة وبلدِنا، يَقظة إنسانيّة وروحيّة  ووطنيّة، من شأنها أن تضع كنيستَنا على المسار الصحيح في الجديد (البشرى)  الذي يُريده الله لنا (الآن وهنا)، والذي يُملي علينا مواقفَ إنجيليَّةً  جذريَّةً واضحةً امام التحديَّات، والمخاطر والاغراءات. اننا نحتاج الى  يَقظةِ اهتداءٍ ومراجعةٍ وتقيّيمٍ شُجاعٍ لما نحن عليه، نحن بشر مثلنا مثل  غيرنا، لذلك مراجعة جادة ستَدعُمُ إيمانَنا وتُوَطِّد رجاءَنا، وتُجَهِّزنا  لِتَحَمُّل مسؤولياتِنا إزاء ما يحدث اليوم في العراق والمنطقة من قتل  ونهب ودمار وتهجير وهجرة، ناهيك عن شتى أشكال البؤس والفقر والعنف!


 ان التحولات السياسيّة والاجتماعيّة  المُتسارعة التي حدثت في السنوات التي تلت سقوط النظام السابق في العراق،  قد طالت كلَّ مرافقِ الحياة، ومنها حياة الكاهن بكونه جزءًا من المجتمع.  وهذا الواقع المعقد يطرح عدة أسئلة جوهريَّة حول هُويَّتِنا الكهنوتيَّةِ  ومدى جدوى رسالتِنا الانجيليّة اليوم. اَما يحتاج مجتمعنا الى رعاة  يُمَيِّزون علاماتِ الأزمنةsigns of time كالأنبياءِ ويَكتشفون معانيَها  لحياتِهم الشخصيّة ولرسالتِهم الراعويَّة؟


 أما حان الوقت لنقوم كما فعل الرسل بعد  موت يسوع وقيامته، بقراءة مُعمقة ومؤوَنة لتعليمه لكي نفهم بشكل أفضل بلاغ  الانجيل، بلاغ الفرح والرجاء في ظروف عدم الاستقرار والقلق التي نعيشها حتى  يُصلح ما نقوله في التأثير علينا وعلى مؤمنينا.


 إن مستقبل كنيستنا الكلدانية يقوم في جانب  كبير على نوعيّة إكليروسنا! وعلى قيادات الكنيسة الكلدانيّة إيجاد أسلوب  جديد للإدارة والتعليم يتناسب مع واقعها في البلد الام وفي بلدان الانتشار!

أسئلة


  هناك اسئلةٌ أساسيَّةٌ ينبغي التوقف  عندها، والتأمل بها بتمعُّن، وإيجاد أجوبةٍ مناسبةٍ لها تكون شبه خريطة  طريق للسنين القادمة. وهذه بعضها أضعها بين يديّ اساقفتنا وكهنتِنا  ومؤمنينا للتفكير والتحليل بُغيَةَ إثراءِ اللقاء القادم في 20-21 حزيران.


 كيف يمكن أن يَعيش الكاهن رسالتَه ودعوتَه  في ظلِّ المتغيرات الحالية؟ كيف يمكن أن يعيشَ الانجيل ويشهد له باندهاش  ورجاء وفرح وأمانة؟ هل يصلح خطابه في التأثير إيجابيّاً على أبناء رعيته في  ظروفهم الحياتية القاسية فكرًا وقلبًا؟ لماذا يتسرب أبناء الرعيّة الى  الجماعات الانجيلية، هل السبب يعود فقط الى سلّة أغذية، ام السبب أعمق، هو  فحوى الكرازة وأسلوب التعامل واللامبالاة؟
  هل من سُبل جديدة امام الكاهن لعيش  رسالتِه وتجسيدها في ثقافة الناس المتنوعة؟ هل يمكن أن يكون ذاته من دون ان  يهب المسيح: المحبة والغفران والنعمة والسلام للمسيحيين ولغير المسيحيين؟
  كيف يمكنه القيام بذلك من دون تخصيص وقت  للصلاة الشخصيّة خارج أوقات الصلاة الجماعية؟ وهل يشعر أن الاحتفال  بالأسرار وبخاصة القداس يُغذّيهِ، أم أنه يردد كلمات الطقس وحركاته بشكل  آلي ووظيفي، مما يُفقدُها معناها وحيويتها؟

علاقات الكاهن


 ما هي طبيعة علاقة الكاهن بالآخر  الإنساني؟ كيف يمكن أن يعيش علاقة سليمة ومثمرة مع الأسقف، الطاعة – كموضوع  النقل الى خورنة أخرى، أما يتمسك بمكانه وكأنها مملكته؟


 كيف يمكن أن يعيش الكاهن علاقة منفتحة على  الجنس الآخر وأن يبقى أمينا لتكريسه للمسيح؟ كيف يمكن أن يعيش علاقة  متوازنة مع المادة والمال "لا يستطيع أحد أن يخدم سيدين الله والمال" (متى  6:24)
.
 كيف يفهم السلطة التي في الانجيل هي ان  يحب ويخدم ويرعى اخوته (طالع حوار يسوع مع بطرس في انجيل يوحنا 21: 15-18)،  خصوصًا الأكثر ضُعفاً بحيث يغدو لهم علامةَ رجاءٍ مضيئة؟ اَما يستعمل  سلطته أحيانا لاستخدام الاخرين من اجل ذاته بدل استعمال عبارات اللياقة كـ  شكرا ومن فضلك…؟


 هل يعي ان هذه الدعوة الى الكهنوت ليست  نتيجة إستحقاق شخصي ّمعيّن، إنما هي فعل حبٍّ مجانيٍّ نُسميّه: النعمة؟ هل  يُدرك أن هذه الدعوة تتطلب حالة مستمرة من التواضع وإخلاء الذات؟ كيف يمكنه  تجنب عقدة الاعتقاد بانه الأفهم والأعلى والأفضل؟ وان آراءَه صحيحة دائما،  وعندما يطرحها، يَعِدُّها قرارات وليس كوجهة نظر؟


  هل يمكن أن يساعده العيش مع كهنة آخرين في مكان واحد على الحفاظ على روحانيته وانفتاحه؟


 وبخصوص مجانية الخدمة هل فعلا يّطبقها ويكتفي براتبه الرسمي لتدبير شؤونه الماديّة؟


 هذه الخدمة تتطلب إعدادًا دقيقاً ثقافيّاً  ونفسيّاً وتربويّاً واجتماعيّاً، بشكل مستدام حتى يتمكن الكاهن من أن يشهد  للمسيح، ويجمع شعبه، وينشئ قلبَه ليس بكلامه فحسب، بل بمثالِه! ما هي  باعتقادك السبل الناجعة لتنشئة مستدامة؟


 هل يؤمن بالعمل الجماعي والبرمجة أم انه  يشعر بالوحدة والفراغ والخجل والانطواء، ولا مرح في علاقاته ولا دعابة  فيهرب الناس منه بانتهاء الصلاة؟
 هل يُدرك الكاهن انه ليس كلّ شيء في  الكنيسة، لان فيها مواهب مختلفة بحسب النعمة المعطاة لكل واحد ليعيش دعوته  ويمارسها بعمق وعليه العمل على اكتشفاها واستثمارها لبناء الرعيّة: "وهو  أعطى البعض ان يكونوا رسلاً والبعض أنبياء والبعض مبشرين والبعض رعاة  ومعلمين لأجل تكميل القديسين لعمل الخدمة لبنيان جسد المسيح إلى أن ننتهي  جميعنا إلى وحدانية الإيمان ومعرفة ابن الله إلى إنسان كامل إلى قياس قامة  ملء المسيح" (أفسس 4: 11).

روحانيته


  على الكاهن ان يُركِّزّ على الأساس:  روحانيّة مبنيَّة على الإنجذاب نحو المسيح والإنبهار والعشق – التصوف، حتى  لو مرَّ في أوقات حالكة. إقتداء باطنيٌّ وفصحيّ: "الحياة لي هي المسيح"  (فيليبي 1:21). وقبول بسخاء وفرح ان يُعدّ: "كل شيء نفاية من أجل المسيح"  (فيليبي 3:7-15). الكاهن كرس حياته للمسيح فكرا وقلبا وجسدًا وروحاً.  وهويته هي رسالته – حياته ليكون المسيح حيّا في قلب أبناء رعيته كما هو  حيٌّ في قلبه.
 الاتباع حركة مستمرة واعية في الارتقاء لئلا يترك المجال للسقوط في تجربة بناء عشٍّ دافئ، ويرتاح على تعويضات وبدائل لتكريسه!



في مقابلة مع أحد الكهنة، اجراها مراسل  الغارديان البريطانيةThe Guardian جيلز فريزر Giles Fraser حول وضع  المسيحيين في العراق "الهجرة أم البقاء"، إنتقد هذا الكاهن السياسة الغربية  بكلمات قاسية ناعتا إياها بداعش بسبب استقبالها المهاجرين المسيحيين. وما  كان من المراسل ان استنتج ان هذا الكاهن لا يطبق ما صرّح به لأنه ترك بلده  وهاجر مع عائلته الى أوروبا ويعيش فيها منذ سنوات، فلماذا له حلال وللأخرين  حرام!


  أذكّر بما قاله البابا فرنسيس بتاريخ 22  كانون الأول 2014: "إن الجهاز الاداري للكنيسة الكاثوليكية يعاني من مرض  الزهايمر الروحي، والبعض مصاب بالوصولية – البيروقراطية ومنشغل بالجشع"!


  يسوع نفسه قد أنّب تلاميذه عدّة مرات  وحتى بطرس وإبنيّ زبدى بكلام قاسٍ. أؤمن ان الاعتراف بالخطأ صحة وقابل  للمعالجة، والكتمان مرض قابل على التفاقم. المثاليات شيء والواقع شيءُ آخر!

 أدعو الجميع الى التفكير الجاد من اجل  إعداد هذا اللقاء الذي نأمل ان يعطي قوة وعزاء لبقائنا امناء لدعوتنا  وانقياء للمسيح، آنذاك لن يقدر أحد على الارض ان يكسرنا.

ملاحظة
 نقترح على السادة الأساقفة طرح هذه  الأفكار أو غيرها في لقاءات الكهنة الدورية في ابرشياتهم استعدادا للقاء  العام وأيضا التفكير برياضة روحية جماعية لكافة أبرشياتنا داخل العراق في  نهاية شهر آب أو أوائل شهر أيلول.

*نرجو ارسال الاقتراحات الى سيادة المطران بشار متي وردة : 
*

*Bishopwarda@gmail.com*


*أو موقع البطريركية :*

* babelpatriarchate@gmail.com*


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مايو 2016)

*البرلمان الألماني يعتزم تصنيف مذبحة الأرمن بأنها إبادة جماعية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - DW /


 يعتزم البرلمان الألماني "بوندستاغ" تصنيف  مذبحة مئات الآلاف من الأرمن وتشريدهم في عهد الإمبراطورية العثمانية على  أنها "إبادة جماعية" على الرغم من المعارضة التركية لذلك.
 وجاء في الموقع الإلكتروني للبرلمان أنه  سيتم التشاور في الثاني من شهر حزيران/يونيو القادم بشأن المذكرة التي  قدمها الاتحاد المسيحي بزعامة المستشارة الألمانية أنغيلا ميركل والحزب  الاشتراكي الديمقراطي وحزب الخضر بعنوان "تذكر وإحياء ذكرى الإبادة  الجماعية للأرمن وغيرهم من الأقليات المسيحية قبل 101 عام".
 وقال رئيس حزب الخضر الألماني جيم  أوزدمير، ذو الأصول التركية، في تصريحات لصحيفة "بيلد أم زونتاغ" الألمانية  الأسبوعية في عددها الصادر اليوم الأحد (15 مايو/أيار 2016): "من الممكن  أن يكون هناك غضب قادم من أنقرة، ولكن لا يمكن ابتزاز البوندستاغ من خلال  طاغية مثل السيد أردوغان". وقال رئيس الكتلة البرلمانية للحزب الاشتراكي  الديمقراطي توماس أوبرمان: "إن ألمانيا تتحمل مسؤولية تاريخية خاصة بصفتها  حليف سابق للإمبراطورية العثمانية"، وأكد أن ذلك يسري بغض النظر عن النقاش  السياسي اليومي بشأن سياسة اللجوء.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مايو 2016)

*اختتام أعمال الورشة التدريبية الثانية التي  أشرفت عليها منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان بالتعاون مع مجموعة حقوق الأقليات  وبدعم الاتحاد الأوربي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - HHRO/


اليوم الثالث للورشة تركز فيه التدريب على الآليات التي ينبغي للراصد اتباعها في تدوين المعلومات وفن إجراء المقابلات
السيد وليم وردا في مداخلة له يتناول التوصيف العام المطلوب في مضمون  الرصد ويوضح الطرق التي ينبغي للراصد اتباعها في إيصال المعلومات عبر وسائل  الانترنيت والمواقع التي يمكن له أن يستفيد منها في ذلك
مدير المشروع يثمن جهود السيد المحاضر خضر الدوملي والمشاركين في  الورشة والسادة المتطوع لويس مرقوس أيوب و المتطوع المحامي يوحنا يوسف  توايا ومنسق المشروع عادل سعد
 اختتمت بعد ظهر يوم 14/5/2016 في أربيل  أعمال الورشة التدريبية الثانية للرصد والتوثيق وكيفية كتابة التقارير عن  إنتهاكات حقوق الإنسان ، وقد تركز البحث التدريبي في موضوع رصد القضايا على  أهمية أن لا يقتصر الانشغال بالأحداث المفاجئة التي يمكن للراصد ان يتعرف  عليها ، بل عليه أيضاً تدارس عدد من القضايا التي تمثل انتهاكات ضمن أحداث  جارية وحالات نستطيع رصدها في المدارس أو مواقع الوظيفة وفي الشارع وكذلك  من خلال الاستماع للخطب الدينية والتعاملات اليومية في الأسواق وشؤون  الحياة الأخرى.
 ان هذه القضايا اليومية تشكل حالة  أنتهاكات إذا كان هناك خروج على التقاليد الحياتية الصحيحة في التعامل،  وهكذا اذا لم يتم رصدها وتوثيقها وفضح القائمين بها فانها تمثل تراكما  للانتهاكات وقد تصبح جزءا من الواقع لذلك لا بد من رصدها وكتابة التقارير  عنها.
 كما تناول المشاركون في الورشة معلومات من  خلال حديث الاستاذ وليم وردا مدير المشروع الذي ركز على العمل التوصيفي  للحادث وتطرق أيضاً الى التعريف بموقع منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان  الالكتروني ، وموقع مجموعة حقوق الأقليات مضيفا أن بإمكان الراصدين وضع  معلوماتهم المرصودة من قبلهم على هذين الموقعين ، مؤكداً أن هناك شراكة بين  حمورابي ومجموعة حقوق الأقليات في رصد ومتابعة أوضاع حقوق الانسان في  العراق ، ثم عاد المحاضر الحقوقي السيد خضر الدوملي ألى استكمال محاضرته  مركزاً على أهمية توثيق الحدث من خلال الموقع وتاريخ الحادث ونوع الانتهاك  والشهود والتطورات الحاصلة فيه مع الحفاظ على سرية المعلومات حتى إكتمالها ،  مشيراً الى أنه يجب ان يتمتع الراصد بما نصطلح عليه (فن إجراء المقابلات)،  وأن تكون لديه قائمة بالاسئلة المناسبة بما يؤدي الى كسب ود الشخص المعني  بالحصول على المعلومات منه وليس إستفزازه، لأن من شأن ذلك أن يمد جسور  العلاقة معه، وبالتالي يسهل على الراصد اخذ المعلومات اللازمة .
 هذا واختتمت الورشة بكلمة شكر وتقدير من  المحاضر الخبير الحقوقي خضر الدوملي ، كما وجه السيد وليم وردا الشكر  والتقدير للسيد الدوملي والمشاركين في الورشة والمتطوع السيد لويس مرقوس  ايوب نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان على جهوده الادارية التي  احتاجتها الورشة وكذلك للمتطوع المحامي يوحنا يوسف توايا عضو الهيئة العامة  لمنظمة حمورابي على جهوده اليومية في تقديم كل ما من شانه ان يؤدي الى  نجاح هذا النشاط وثمن أيضا العمل الإعلامي والتنسيقي للسيد عادل سعد .


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مايو 2016)

*احتفالات ارادن بتذكار القديسة سلطان مهادوخت*




 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 منتصف ايار وزهو الربيع ولؤلؤة صبنا أرادن  الحبيبة وتذكار القديسة سلطان مهادوخت وكما في كل عام تجمع أبناء ارادن  والوافدون اليها من مختلف بلداتنا في ساحة القرية الامامية للمشاركة بهذه  المناسبة المباركة حيث انطلق الزياح في مسيرة راجلة باتجاه مزار القديسة  سلطان مهادوخت يتقدمها حامل المبخرة ثم حامل الصليب ثم صورة القديسة  مهادوخت فجوق الكنيسة والشمامسة والاخوات الراهبات يعقبهم موكب السادة  المطارنة الاجلاء والاباء الكهنة الافاضل ثم جموع المؤمنين وفي حديقة  المزار توزع المؤمنون في صفوف جميلة واتخذ سيادة المطران ربان القس راعي  ابرشية دهوك والعمادية للكلدان موقعه لترؤس القداس الاحتفالي الذي عاونه  فيه عدد من الاباء الكهنة فيما رددت حناجر جوق الكنيسة أعذب الترانيم في جو  روحاني بهيج وطقس ربيعي جميل ، وانتشرت العوائل حول المزار واوقدت الشموع  وقدمت النذور بشفاعة القديسة سلطان مهادوخت ، هذا وستعرض قناة عشتار  الفضائية تسجيلا كاملا لهذه المراسيم ضمن برامجها اليومية.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 مايو 2016)

*سيادة المطران مار سيوريوس حاوا يزور ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام الديوان/
 زار سيادة المطران مار سيوريوس جميل حاوا  رئيس أبرشية بغداد والبصرة للسريان الارثوذكس يوم الثلاثاء17 أيار 2016  ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية وكان  باستقباله السيد رعد جليل كجةجي رئيس الديوان.
 وتم خلال اللقاء التطرق الى العديد من  القضايا في مقدمتها المشاريع التي ينفذها الديوان الى الابرشية وكذلك موضوع  الهجرة الذي اثر بشكل كبير على الوجود المسيحي ومسيرة الكنيسة في العراق.
 وقد اثنى سيادة المطران حاوا على الجهود  المبذولة من قبل الديوان خلال السنوات السابقة  في انجاز المشاريع و تقديم  الخدمات للطوائف المسيحية في العراق وابدى استعداده لتقديم المساعدة  ومساندة كادر الديوان في حل المعوقات والمشاكل التي تعترض اعمالهم .
 ويذكر ان الديوان نفذ عدة مشاريع وخدمات  لطائفة السريان الارثوذكس في عموم العراق ، وكان من ضمن الاعمال المنفذة (  لابرشية بغداد والبصرة ) : مشروع انشاء مدرسة المسرة الابتدائية للبنين قرب  كنيسة مار متى في الغدير وتأهيل عدد من الكنائس والابنية ومنها: كاتدرائية  الرسولين مار بطرس ومار وبولس وقاعة مار افرام في بغداد / حي الوحدة،  مشروع تأهيل مركز الرعيه / الغدير ، مشروع تأهيل كنيسة مار بهنام و الشيخ  متي / الدورة التي تعرضت لاعمال تفجير ارهابية، مشروع تأهيل دير مار يعقوب  البرادعي / زيونة، ومشروع تأهيل كنيسة وقاعة مار متى / الغدير، وكنيسة مار  توما / المنصور، ومشروع تأهيل روضة النور / منطقة 52، مشروع تاهيل مقبرة  السريان الارثوذكس / خان بني سعد ، كنيسة السريان الارثوذكس / البصرة، هذا  فضلا على تجهيز مولدات واجهزة واثاث واعمال صيانة وخدمات متنوعة .
 وقد بلغت كلف الاعمال المنفذة لابرشية  بغداد والبصرة هي (5,282,265,705) خمسة مليار ومئتان واثنان وثمانون مليون  ومئتان وخمس وستون الف وسبعمائة وخمسة دينار عراقي.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 مايو 2016)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقى وفداً رفيع المستوى من الإتحاد الأوروبي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 بدعوة من بعثة الاتحاد الاوروبي ببغداد،  اشترك غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو مساء الإثنين 16 آيار2016   مع نخبة من ناشطي المجتمع المدني العراقي في فندق الرشيد على مائدة  العشاء. ودار الحديث عن الوضع القائم والمعقد وامكانية استعادة العراق  لعافيته. كما عبّر كلّ من الحاضرين عن رؤيته لهذا الواقع القاسي وعن  اقتراحاته.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2016)

*مليون و800 ألف مسيحي في العراق 80% منهم  غادروا ! بعد 2003 أصبحت الكنائس المسيحية أحد أهم الأهداف التي طالها  العنف المدمر مما هدد الوجود المسيحي في العراق


* 




​ 


 عشتارتيفي كوم- المشرق/


 أ.د. سيّار الجَميل

 قال المسؤول عن الشؤون الدينية للمسيحيين  في وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الدينية بـإقليم شمال العراق، “خالد ألبرت” إنظ¨ظ ظھ  من مسيحيي العراق غادروه، منذ عام ظ¢ظ ظ ظ£، بسبب الصراعات المذهبية، والأعمال  الإرهابية. وأضاف ألبرت في تصريحات لوكالة الأناضول التركية، أن حوالي  مليون وظ¨ظ ظ  ألف مسيحي، كانوا يعيشون في العراق في فترة حكم الرئيس العراقي  الأسبق صدام حسين، ولم يكونوا يعانون من مشاكل، إلا أن التغيرات التي  شهدتها البلاد بعد الاحتلال الأمريكي عام ظ¢ظ ظ ظ£، وخاصة الصراعات المذهبية،  واستهداف الكنائس من قبل الإرهابيين، أدت إلى هجرة حوالي مليون وظ¥ظ ظ  ألف  مسيحي عراقي إلى دول مختلفة من العالم وخاصة إلى الدول الأوروبية، ولم يتبق  في العراق حاليا سوى ظ£ظ ظ  ألف مسيحي، يعيش أغلبهم في إقليم شمال العراق،  وفقا لألبرت..

*المسيحيون العراقيون اليوم مع معاناتهم*
   قُدّر عدد المسيحيّين العراقيّين العام  1975 بحوالي نصف مليون نسمة، غالبيّتهم من الكلدان الكاثوليك. يأتي بعدهم  الآثوريّين (= النساطرة)، ثمّ السريان والأرمن والروم الأرثوذكس واللاتين  والبروتستانت والروم الكاثوليك. غير أنّ إحصاء رسميًّا جرى عام 1977 عدّهم  بما هو أقلّ بكثير، وأقلّ بكثير أيضًا من التصوّرات الحاليّة التي قدّرتهم  بثلاثة أرباع المليون. إذ عدّهم الإحصاء المذكور بحوالي 250 ألف نسمة.  طبعًا، لا نستطيع الجزم بعدد المسيحيّين في العراق حاليًّا لأسباب عديدة  منها الهجرة وغياب إحصاءات دقيقة. ويتركز معظم المسيحيين في العراق في  بغداد وكذلك في المدن الشمالية مثل كركوك واربيل والموصل التي كانت يوما ما  مركزا تجاريا مهما ورد ذكره في الكتاب المقدس باسم نينوى..
 فضلا عن الأدوار السياسية للعديد من  المسيحيين، فقد كان هناك منهم أعدادا متميزة من المثقفين والصحفيين  والإعلاميين والكتّاب وبعض الفنانين وكل قطاعات المهن كالمحامين والمعلمين  والأطباء والمهندسين.. الخ نعم، هناك عدة ادوار ثقافية واجتماعية وإدارية  مؤثرة وإثراء كل من الصحافة العراقية واللغة العربية والآثار وتاريخ  الموجودات والموسيقى والفن والأدب والطب والعلوم والتدريس والقانون.. إضافة  إلى الحذاقة الرائعة في المهن والخدمات كالبناء والمعمار والنجارة  والحدادة والفندقة والسياحة.. الخ وكل ذلك في النصف الأول من القرن  العشرين،.وبالرغم من أن الحكومات التي تعاقبت على العراق كانت تدعي  العلمانية ألا أنها عجزت أن تتبنى نظرية واضحة تجاه المجتمع العراقي. وأضحت  الكيانات الطائفية والدينية والمكونات الاجتماعية تلعب دورا سياسيا مهما،  لذلك فبعد سقوط نظام صدام حسين في العام 2003 وقيام النظام الجديد الذي  يسعى إلى إقامة حكومة ودستور قائم على أسس ديموقراطية، ولكن مع وجود أحزاب  دينية في السلطة، ونواقص دستورية اثبت وألزم الدستور نفسه إصلاحها، تحول ما  يعرف بالإرهاب أو التشدد السلفي إلى ممارسة العنف المباشر ضد دور العبادة  والسكان الآمنين وأصبحت الكنائس المسيحية أحد أهم الأهداف التي طالها هذا  العنف المدمر وهي سابقة مهمة تهدد الوجود المسيحي على ارض العراق.الهجمات  المنتظمة على المسيحيين العراقيين على عهد الاحتلال:
 أحصت إحدى الوكالات الإعلامية الحوادث  الرئيسية التي حصلت للمسيحيين بعد مجزرة كنيسة سيدة النجاة ببغداد قبل أيام  من عام 2010، وأشارت إلى أن المسيحيين تعرضوا بانتظام لأعمال عنف وقتل  وخطف منذ العام 2004 ومن بين المسيحيين الذين كان عددهم يتجاوز المليون  وربع المليون قبل الغزو الأميركي، بقي منهم الآن ما يقارب  550 ألفا، حيث  هاجر البقية إلى خارج العراق وسط عجز حكومي عن حمايتهم. إن من ابرز الهجمات  المنتظمة على المسيحيين ودور عبادتهم، ندون ما يلي:
 1/ في آب / أغسطس عام 2004 أربعة اعتداءات  استهدفت أماكن عبادة مسيحية في بغداد واعتداءان آخران في الموصل أوقعت  عشرة قتلى وخمسين جريحا على الأقل.
 2/ في يوم 16 تشرين أول /أكتوبر، تعرضت خمس كنائس في بغداد لهجمات متزامنة.
 3/ في يوم 17 كانون الثاني / يناير 2005، خطف المطران جورج كاتسموسي في الموصل.
 4/ في يوم 15 آب / اغسطس و 19 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر 2006، خطف كاهنان من الكنيسة الكلدانية في بغداد سعد سيروب ودوغلاس البازي.
 5/ في يوم 3 حزيران/ يونيو 2006، مقتل الكاهن رغيد غني وثلاثة من مساعديه أمام كنيسة في الموصل.
 6/ في يوم 6 حزيران/ يونيو 2006 خطف الكاهن هاني عبد الأحد.
 7/ في يوم 13 تشرين الأول/ أكتوبر 2007، خطف كاهنين من السريان الكاثوليك في الموصل على أيدي مجموعة مجهولة.
 8/ في يوم 6 كانون الثاني/ يناير 2008، جرت اعتداءات بسيارات مفخخة استهدفت كنيسة القديس بولس الكلدانية وكنيسة في كركوك.
 9/ في يوم 29 شباط / فبراير 2008، خطف  رئيس أساقفة الكلدان في الموصل المطران فرج رحو مع حراسه الشخصيين، وعثر  على المطران مقتولا في 13 آذار / مارس قرب الموصل.
 10/ في يوم 5 نيسان/ ابريل 2008، جرى اغتيال الكاهن يوسف عادل من كنيسة السريان الارثودكس في بغداد.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2016)

*في كلام ناري للمطران شرف: من يصدق أن داعش خلقت نفسها بنفسها؟ تعبنا من الوعود القائلة بأن القضاء على داعش قريب*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/


 يعبر المطران مار نيقوديموس داود متى شرف  رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكردستان للسريان الارثوذكس، عن غضبه إزاء الغرب الغير  آبه لمصير الأقليات.وهو يستهل حالياً سلسلة من المؤتمرات في فرنسا ليشهد  على حال كنيسته.


 العائلة المسيحية: ما هي حال السريان الأرثوذكس الذين هجروا من الموصل في أغسطس 2014؟


 سيادة المطران: عندما وصلت داعش الى  الموصل، هربت كل الجماعة نحو كردستان العراق قبل ان يهاجر بعض أفرادها من  هناك الى تركيا ولبنان والأردن. يضم كردستان العراق اليوم ما يقارب الـ6500  عائلة سريانية أرثوذكسية تتواجد بشكلٍ خاص في اربيل وكركوك. يعيش نصف هذه  العائلات في شقق مشتركة حيث لكل عائلة غرفة واحدة. وتعيش ألف عائلة تقريباً  في بيوت متنقلة في حين تستأجر الاخرى الشقق. وتبقى الحياة في كردستان  العراق صعبة على الرغم من استتباب الأمن وذلك لغياب فرص العمل وارتفاع  الأسعار.


 هل لمست تحسناً منذ وصولك الى اربيل؟


 لم تتغير الأمور ونطلب من اللّه أن تتحسن  حالنا. لقد تعبنا من الوعود التي يقطعها الكثيرون والقائلة بأنه سيتم  القضاء على داعش قريباً. فها قد مرت سنتان منذ ان استحوذوا على الموصل!


 هل ان البقاء في كردستان العراق فرضية ممكنة؟


 إن كردستان أرضنا أيضاً. فنحن سكان العراق  الأصليين. لا مشكلة في البقاء في كردستان إلا أن العيش حسب الظروف الحالية  غير مقبول. كم من عائلة تعيش في الخيم أو في غرفة واحدة؟ نحن بحاجة الى  الأموال لمساعدتهم على إيجاد منازل. كما ونطلب المساعدة من أجل بناء  المنازل وتطوير الخدمات الطبية.


 هل من أمل بالعودة الى الموصل في يوم من الأيام؟


 تبدو العودة الى الموصل في ظل الظروف  الحالية أمراً مستحيلاً فحتى ولو خرجت داعش لا يعني ذلك أننا سنعود نحن.  نحن بحاجة الى ضمانات والى أمن قوي ومستدام لأنه سبق لنا أن خسرنا كل شيء  ولا نريد خسارة المزيد. لا نملك كمسيحيين القدرات ولا السلاح من أجل الكفاح  كالآخرين. نحن أقلية وعلينا كسائر الأقليات الوثوق بقوانين البلد الذي  نعيش فيه إلا ان القوانين اليوم لا تضمن شيء.


 ما رأيك بسياسة الغرب في الشرق الأوسط؟


 نشعر عند الغربيين بجشع شيطاني  فلطالما  بذلوا كل الجهود على مستوى السياسة الدولية من أجل خدمة مصالحهم الخاصة.  تفتخر الولايات المتحدة كما أوروبا بتكنولوجياتها المتقدمة وبقدرتها على  قراءة ما هو مكتوب على بطاقة تعريف سروالك فكيف نصدق أنهم لم يتمكنوا من  رصد تقدم داعش وسطوته على الموصل! ومن يصدق أن داعش خلقت نفسها بنفسها؟  دائما ما يسعى الغربيون الى الاستفادة من الوضع وهنا النفط هو ما يحرك  قواعد اللعبة.


 ومن جهةٍ أخرى، لا يمكن عدم ملامة النخبة  العراقية التي تتصرف في بعض الأحيان من دون حكمة وتفتقد الى الفطنة  وبالتالي، فعندما يلتقي الجشع الغربي بجنون الشرقيين، تكون الأقليات أول من  يعاني.


 هل تعزز هذه المأساة التي تطال مسيحيي العراق أواصر الارتباط بين الكنائس الأرثوذكسية والكاثوليكية؟


 إن المأساة التي تلحق بنا تجمعنا. لم  يميّز الإرهابيون بين مسيحي وآخر في الموصل وبالتالي لما نقيم نحن هذا  التمييز؟ نجح العدو في توحيدنا! أعمل مع سائر القيادات المسيحية في اربيل  وأشعر بأن المؤمنين مسرورون بهذه الوحدة الناتجة عن الألم. فحتى ولو سلب  منا رجال داعش كل شيء إلا أنهم لم يسلبوا ايماننا فنحن في العراق اليوم  نعمل وكأننا كنيسة واحدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2016)

* (اسرائيل القوشايا والترجمة الاولى للانجيل المقدس الى السوريث سنة 1766م) محاضرة للدكتور روبين بيث شموئيل في القوش*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 بدعم من منظمة كابني وبالتعاون مع دار  المشرق الثقافية في دهوك، نظمت جمعية القوش الثقافية محاضرة بعنوان  (اسرائيل القوشايا والترجمة الاولى للانجيل المقدس الى السوريث سنة 1766م)  القاها الدكتور روبين بيث شموئيل وذلك يوم الجمعة الموافق 20/5/2016 على  حدائق الجمعية .


 بحضور مدير ناحية القوش فائز عبد جهوري  وباسم بلو قائمقام تلكيف والدكتور بادر عمانوئيل بلو مدير المركز الصحي في  القوش وعدد من مسؤولي وممثلي المنظمات والاحزاب الحكومية والمدنية والاباء  الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات وجمع من ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري .


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2016)

*البطريرك ساكو ..قراءة متأنية في قرار الكونكرس الأمريكي في تسليح المسيحيين!*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو


 أتمنى من كل مسؤول وكاتب أن يقوم بتحليل  الأمور بموضوعية وحيادية وأن يزنها قبل أن يتسرع في الإنتقاد سلباً أو  إيجاباً. هناك من ينتقد رغبةً في الإنتقاد والظهور، ويقصف من ليس على رأيه.  وهناك من يقرأ العنوان فقط من دون الإطلاع على المحتوى، ويكتب بأسماء  مستعارة وبكلام عارٍ عن الصحة وجارح, وهذا لا يجدي نفعاً.
 كبطريرك لا أحتاج الى الظهور، وليس لي  طموح سياسي أو دنيوي، ولا أعداء ولا إنتقامات كما يتخيّل البعض. هذا لا  يليق بمكانتي ولا بتنشئتي العائلية والإنسانية والدينية ولا بروحانيتي كأبٍ  وراعٍ، لكن مسؤوليتي تحتِّم عليّ أن أوجه وأحاسِب وأُحقق العدالة. عموما  اُفكّر وأستشير وأصلي امام الله قبل أي تصريح أو قرار.
  في مقابلاتٍ مع بعض وسائل الإعلام حول  تسليح فصائل مسيحية من قبل الولايات الامريكية قلتُ: إني لا اُبارك عملية  تشكيل ميليشيا مسيحية منعزلة وتسليحها خشيةً على حياة الناس. أقول هذا  بكوني أبا وليس سياسيّاً. فعقّبَ أحدهم أنى اضعتُ الفرصة أمام المسيحيين في  تحرير سهل نينوى. لا أفهم كيف يقدر بضعُ مئاتٍ من المسيحيين تحرير سهل  نينوى في حين أن التحالف الدولي والحكومة العراقية وحكومة إقليم كوردستان  لم تقدر حتى اليوم على ذلك!
 لا أفهم ماذا يريد نصف مليون مسيحي في هذه  الظروف الصعبة والمعقدة؟ عليهم أن يتعلموا الدرس من تجارب التأريخ. صراحةً  وأقولها على الملأ: لا مستقبل لنا إلاّ بالتعايش مع إخوتنا المواطنين  الاخرين وتعزيز التعاون معهم، إن كان في الحكومة الإتحادية أو حكومة إقليم  كوردستان، لإنهاء كافة أشكال العنف والصراعات وبناء نظام مدني متحضر يقف  على مسافة واحدة من الجميع ويحقق العدالة القانونية والمساواة لكافة  المواطنين.
 أنصح المسيحيين بدافع حرصي الشديد على  حياتهم وصدقيّتهم تجنب أيّةِ محاولةٍ لتصنيفهم أنّهم مع طرف ضدّ آخر في  الصراعات الدائرة. أشجعهم على الانخراط في الجيش الرسمي وقوات البيشمركة  بالنسبة لمن هم في الإقليم، كما احثهم على الإنضمام الى الأحزاب السياسية  ليلعبوا دورهم المطلوب في العملية السياسية وبوطنية عالية وإخلاص.

  إن ما يعرضه الكونكرس الأمريكي ليس لصالحنا. أوَ ليس جانب من مشكلة  العراق هو تعدد الميليشيات والفصائل المنفصلة والمحاصصة بدل بناء جيش وطني  ومهني؟
 أما بخصوص إقامة مناطق آمنة للأقليات فهذا  يتم بالحوار والتوافق السلمي وبحسب الدستور العراقي وليس بالتمنيات  والشعارات. الأولوية اليوم هي لتحرير المدن وعودة الاهالي اليها وإعادة  إعمارها.
 أدعوكم إخوتي الى قراءة متأنية لقرار الكونكرس الامريكي.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2016)

*صور تشييع شهداء شعبنا السرياني في القامشلي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2016)

*وليم وردا يسلط الضوء على الأوضاع المأساوية للعراقيين النازحين والمهجرين قسرا بسبب الإرهاب والعنف المسلح*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - HHRO/


حديث السيد وردا جاء ضمن ورشة أقامتها الجامعة الأمريكية في السليمانية بدعم وتعاون المعهد الملكي للشؤون الدولية
الورشة تناولت بالتفصيل مقياس أزمة النزوح والتأثيرات الاجتماعية  والاقتصادية والسياسية ومديات النجاح والفشل بالاستجابة والتحديات والدروس  المكتسبة
 وصف السيد وليم وردا رئيس مجلس شبكة تحالف  الأقليات العراقية أوضاع النازحين العراقيين بسبب العنف المسلح وسيطرة  المجاميع الارهابية على مناطق واسعة من العراق ، بأنها أوضاع مأساوية بكل  ما يحمل هذا التوصيف من معنى دقيق .
  وأضاف في ورشة أقامتها الجامعة الامريكية  في السليمانية يومي 16-17/5/2016 بدعم وتعاون المعهد الملكي للشؤون  الدولية مؤكدا على اربعة حقائق اساسية الاولى منها تتعلق باوضاع النازحين  الاقتصادية مؤكدا على الواقع المزري المتمثل بالبطالة التي تخيم على اغلب  النازحين بعد ان فقدوا اعمالهم في مدنهم وبلداتهم ويعيشون حاليا تحت وطأة  الاختلاط الجبري والمشاركة في الخدمات على قلتها والضعف الذي يسودها وغياب  استقلالية حقيقية للحياة الزوجية والعائلية وكذلك التذبذب في موضوع استلام  الرواتب الشهرية وعدم استلامها بشكل منتظم ، الى جانب عدم قدرة النازحين في  تحريك حساباتهم المصرفية بعد ان سيطر داعش على المصارف في مناطقهم .
 والحقيقة الثانية تتعلق بالوضع الخدمي  للنازحين مؤكدا انه لا يوجد مخيم واحد من مخيمات النازحين تتوفر فيه  الخدمات الكاملة لا من حيث مياه الشرب ولا الاستخدام المنزلي أو الصحي ،  الى جانب انقطاعات التيار الكهربائي المتكررة ولساعات طويلة قد تصل احيانا  الى اكثر من 12 ساعة .
 اما الحقيقة الثالثة فهي بشان الوضع الصحي  العام والواقع النفسي للنازحين حيث اكد السيد وردا انه لا يخلو مخيم من  مخيمات النازحين من اصابات مرضية جسدية بعضها يتعلق بالامراض الجلدية  كالجرب وحبة بغداد واخرى بامراض باطنية وقلبية وغيرها نتيجة سوء التغذية  واختلافات البيئة والنظافة وغيرها ، كما اكد ان تفاقم الحالات المرضية لانه  ليست هناك عيادات طبية ثابتة بالمخيمات وان وجدت فهي تفتقر للاطباء  الاختصاص وللادوية الجيدة، كما ان الواقع الاقتصادي المزري يحول امام  النازحين دون مراجعة عيادات الاطباء الاختصاص حيث اجور الفحص والكشف  السريري غالية جدا وان اكثر الامراض تنتشر بين الاطفال والنساء ، كما أضاف  السيد وردا مؤكدا على الجانب النفسي للنازحين الذين يشكون من حالات نفسية  قاسية نتيجة البطالة والاحباط والانكسار حيث انتشرت بين صفوفهم امراض نفسية  مثل امراض الذهان والاكتئاب وحالات قلق وانسحاق يوميا تتكرر مشاهدها بشكل  عادي بالمخيمات يضاف الى ذلك معاناة النازحين واغلبهم من النساء والاطفال  حيث يعانون من صدمات واضحة خصوصا بين الفتيات والنساء اللواتي تعرضن للبيع  والاغتصاب.
 اما الحقيقة الرابعة فتتعلق بالواقع  التعليمي حيث هناك قلق كبير يعانيه النازحون على المصير الدراسي لأولادهم  وبناتهم خاصة ان هناك نسبة كبيرة تقدر باكثر من 30% من الابناء تركوا  الدراسة بسبب تغيير البيئة الدراسية حيث مدارسهم من الخيم والكرافانات  والبيوت الصغيرة ووجود اكثر من مدرسة في مبنى واحد مع قلة الخدمات بالاضافة  الى نوعية ما يقدم لهم من امكانيات ودراسات .
   وعلى الصعيد السياسي اكد السيد وردا في  مداخلاته على انسداد الأفق الحالي باحتمال عودتهم في ظل التأخير في تطهير  مناطقهم واحتمالية ان تخضع عودتهم الى المساومات السياسية  والابتزاز بضغط  الكتل السياسية الكبيرة ، وكذلك نتيجة تذبذب الموقف الدولي العام إزاء هذا  الملف والشد السياسي والأمني المستمر بين حكومتي الاقليم والمركز في بغداد .
 وتناول السيد وليم وردا في مداخلته ضعف  الرؤية والإرادة الوطنية المشتركة  وعدم التوافق على آلية موحدة لتحرير  المناطق التي تسيطر عليها داعش وخصوصا مناطق سنجار وسهل نينوى .
 وتطرق السيد رئيس مجلس ادارة شبكة تحالف  الاقليات الى موضوع احصائي يتعلق بعدد النازحين في ضمن مخيمات ومناطق اقليم  كوردستان ومناطق اخرى ، حيث اشار الى وجود اكثر من 350000 الف يزيدي ،  300000 الف تركماني ، 120000 الف مسيحي ، 200000 الف شبكي ، 10000 الف  كاكائي  ومن الارقام الملفتة التي اشار اليها السيد وليم وردا وجود 150000  الف معوق نتيجة الحروب واعمال العنف ، كما اكد وجود اكثر من 45% من  النازحين هم دون سن الثامنة عشر .
 وتوقف السيد وليم وردا عند موضوع اجتماعي  يتعلق بحالات الزواج والانجاب وتربية الاطفال ، حيث انخفضت معدلات هذه  التوجهات الاجتماعية لعدم وجود استقلالية العائلة وعزوف الازواج عن التوالد  بسبب الظروف الحياتية الصعبة التي يعيشونها ، كما اضاف السيد وليم وردا ان  الواقع الاقتصادي السيئ يشجع على ابتزاز النازحين واستغلالهم جنسيا .
 كما توقف السيد وردا ايضا عند افاق اخرى  خلفه النزوح من تغيير ديموغرافي وتركز النازحين في مناطق ذات طابع مشابه  مذهبيا ودينيا ولربما عشائريا  وارتفاع اسعار الدور السكنية في مناطق  النزوح وزيادة السكن العشوائي وزيادة تجاوز على املاك الدولة ، الى جانب  ارتفاع نسبة العاطلين في مدن استقبال النازحين ووقوع العبء الاكبر من متاعب  النزوح على المراة وغيرها من الاثار التي سبق الاشارة اليها.
  يشار الى ان الورشة عقدت عدة جلسات  وتقسمت الى مجاميع فيما بعد بحثت فيها حجم الازمة ومقياس الاستجابة الوطنية  والدولية واثارها على النازحين من المجتمعات المختلفة ، كما بحثت تلك  الجلسات ايضا كيفية تاثير عمليات النزوح على العلاقات الاجتماعية  وتاثيراتها الاقتصادية على الواقع في الاقليم وفي العراق على العموم ، كما  تم مناقشة التحديات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والسياسية وتحديد علامات النجاح  والفشل على صعيد الاستجابة والخطوات المطلوبة لتجاوز الازمة وتحسين الوضع .
 كما بحثت الورشة الواقع السياسي وانعكاساته على اوضاع النازحين والدروس والخيارات المطلوبة لخلق حالة افضل.
 هذا وقد شارك بالورشة أكثر من 30 شخصية  وناشطة حقوقية بينهم عدد من الاكادميين والمسؤولين في معاهد وهيئات حقوقية  وإنسانية دولية كالسيد نيل كواليام من المعهد الملكي للشؤون الدولية  وكريستيان فان دين تورن من الجامعة الامريكية في العراق  وبربارة ريجكس من  منظمة الهجرة الدولية والسيد مروان علي من ( يونامي ) وان ويمن وريشيل  نيوتن وزينب كايا من مدرسة لندن للاقتصاد وروز ماري ولي  من برنامج الامم  المتحدة للتنمية وباتريسيا فاجين من جامعة جورج تاون ، وكذلك السيد ايريك  شوارتز مساعد وزير الخارجية الأمريكية لشؤون السكان واللاجئين والهجرة الذي  شارك عبر السكايب .


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مايو 2016)

*أخطر ما في فكر داعش، على المسيحيين التنبّه وإلّا!!!*


​عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/


 شكّلت داعش صدمة مع بداية انتشارها في  العراق، وأصبحت حديث وسائل الإعلام كافّة وذهل العالم من فظاعة أعمالها  الوحشية كقطع الرؤوس، وإعدام الأعداء، وتدمير الكنائس والجوامع…
 أمّا اليوم، تعتمد داعش استراتيجية ذكية  للغاية…هي ما زالت تقوم بالأفعال نفسها، فهاجر الملايين من سوريا والعراق،  دمّرت مئات الكنائس والجوامع، قتل الملايين…لكن باجرامها اليومي، اصبح  الإعلام والرأي العام العالمي غير مبال لما تقوم به، فأصبح الخبر روتينياً  لا يجلب المعلنين…وهذا ما تريده داعش.
 كم مرّة ركّز قداسة البابا فرنسيس في حديثه على “اللامبالاة” التي يعيشها المجتمع؟ وكيف أصبحنا غير مكترثين لما يدور من حولنا.
 أصبح قتل بريء، وتهجير ملايين، وتدمير كنيسة، أمر عادي، يمر عليه المشاهدون مرور الكرام وحتى الإعلام لم يعد يكترث لهذه الأمور.
 لا!!!
 لا يمكن أن نغرق في بحر اللامبالاة وكأنّ شيئاً لم يحصل
 لا يمكننا أن نسكت عن هذا الاجرام بحق شعوبنا
 لا يمكن أن نمرّ على قصة لاجىء وكأنّ شيئاً لم يكن…
 نجح داعش في خطته وربح الحرب علينا إعلامياً…
 أمّا بالنسبة الى مسيحيي الشرق، فعليهم استنهاض القوى وعدم السكوت عما  يحدث، والأخطر، أنّ كثيرين منهم أصبحوا غير مبالين لما تقوم به داعش، وكثير  من المسيحيين الذي هاجروا الى الخارج، اصبحوا ضحية داعش مرتين…مرة عندما  هاجروا، ومرة ثانية عندما يمرون على الخبر مرور الكرام


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مايو 2016)

*بالصور... السهرة المريمية في عنكاوا*


​    عشتارتيفي كوم/
 ستيفان شاني

 تلألأت في سماء عنكاوا الشموع مرة ثالثة  في صلاة (السهرة المريمية) المقامة في خورنة أم المعونة الدائمة، برعاية  سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة، واشراف الأب لويس قاقوز راعي الخورنة،  يوم الأربعاء الموافق 18/ أيار/ 2016. بمشاركة حشد كبير من المؤمنين طالبين  شفاعة الأم الحنون من أجل إحلال السلام في العراق، وشفاء جميع المرضى.  وشارك في الصلاة تلميذين من المعهد الكهنوتي في ديترويت تضامناً مع كنيسة  العراق المتألمة، والوحدة في المسيح. كما أقيم تطواف لتمثال العذراء مريم  ماراً بجميع البيوت مباركاً العوائل من صغار وكبار.
 فلترافقكم شفاعة أمنا العذراء مريم أم  المعونة ولنتحد بالصلاة لليوم الأخير، الأربعاء القادم الموافق 25/ أيار/  2016، الساعة 8:30 مساءاً، في كنيسة أم المعونة الدائمة. انشروا هذه  العبادة التي أكدّت عليها العذراء في جميع ظهوراتها في العالم.







































































































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مايو 2016)

*الدراسة السريانية تستقبل وفدا من الدراسة الكردية والتركمانية*




 

 عشتار تيفي كوم/

 بغداد - اعلام المديرية

 استقبل السيد عماد سالم ججو مدير عام  الدراسة السريانية السيدة سناء كرميان مدير عام الدراسة الكردية والسيد  جتين عبد الكريم مدير عام الدراسة التركمانية صباح يوم الثلاثاء 24 ايار  2016 في مقر المديرية في بغداد.
  جاءت الزيارة ضمن نشاطات السيدة كرميان  بمناسبة تسلمها مهام المدير الجديد للدراسة الكردية خلفا للسيد حسين الجاف،  وجرى النقاش والتباحث في اللقاء حول التعاون المشترك وتبادل الخبرات بين  المديريات الثلاث، كذلك جرى في اللقاء الاتفاق على اقامة مؤتمر للمديريات  الثلاث (السريانية والكردية والتركمانية).
 هذا وحضر اللقاء السيد سالم اسطيفان مدير  قسم المناهج والتقنيات والسيدة فلورنس بهنام مدير قسم الاشراف والتدريب  والسيدة شرارة يوسف والسيد عماد داود من المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية.











































​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

*بوضع اليمين المباركة لنيافة الاسقف مار عمانوئيل، رسامة القس ايشو يوخنا اشعيا، كاهناً لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في تورنتو*




 

 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 "لا يأخذ أحد هذه الوظيفة بنفسه، بل المدعو من الله، كما هارون أيضاً"
 (عب 4:5)

 بنعمة من الرب القدير، وبوضع اليمين  المباركة لنيافة الاسقف مار عمانوئيل، أسقف كنيسة المشرق الاشورية لابرشية  كندا، إقتبل سر الكهنوت المقدس الشماس ايشو يوخنا اشعيا في  عيد العنصرة  المجيد، يوم الاحد المصادف 15 من شهر آيار عام 2016 في كاتدرائية القديسة  مريم العذراء في تورنتو.
  في البدء قرأ الشماس ايشو نص ايمان كنيسة  المشرق امام جمع الحضور، قاطعاً العهد في الخدمة والإخلاص لكنيسة المشرق  الآشورية، وطاعة رعاتها وخدمة رعيتها، لتبتدئ بعدها وتنساب وبخشوع مراسيم  الرسامة الكهنوتية البهية.
 في الجزء المنظور من الرسامة، وضع نيافة  الاسقف مار عمانوئيل، يده على المرتسم الجديد مصلياً في جو مفعم بالرموز  والصلوات الطقسية لحلول الروح القدس على الكاهن الجديد، في يوم عيد العنصرة  المجيد، ليباشر بها رسالته القادمة التي نذر نفسه لخدمتها بثياب المجد  والبهاء.
 وتعاظمت فرحة المؤمنين الحضور مع فرحة تكريس الشماس لذاته وتلبية الدعوة الالهية للعمل في الحقل الرباني.
 تمت مراسيم الرسامة بحضور الكهنة الافاضل،  الأركذياقون أوديشو أوديشو، القس يوسف سرمد، القس يونان مروان، القس  كيوركيس طلو القس، القس هرمز خوشابا، القس نينوس ميشو اضافة الى القس  خوشابا من رعية أميركا لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية.
 بعد الانتهاء من مراسيم الرسامة وارتداء  الحلة الكهنوتية المقدسة، قدّم نيافة الاسقف مار عمانوئيل القس ايشو   للمؤمنين مثنياً على كل من زرع حب الكهنوت وخدمة كنيسته في قلب المرتسم  الجديد، ليسرد بعدها سيرة حياة الكاهن ومؤهلاته، ومتحدثاً عن عمل الروح  القدس بين البشر ولحد هذه اللحظة، الدرجات الكهنوتية وترتيبها من رتبة  البطريرك الى القارئ، ملامح الكهنوت المقدس المقبول أمام الله وعلامات  المحبة والتواضع والصبر في الخدمة، ليختم بها نيافته كلمته بتعيين القس  الجديد، كاهناً لكاتدرائية القديسة مريم العذراء في تورنتو بمعية  الاركذياقون أوديشو أوديشو.


 سيرته:

 القس ايشو  اشعيا من مواليد بغداد عام 1971
 متزوج ولديع أربعة أولاد
 خريج اعدادية الصناعات الميكانيكية لعام 1990
 رسم شماساً عام 1993 في كنيسة مريم  العذراء  في بغداد، النعيرية والكيارة على يد قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس  الثالث صليوا، حين كان مطرافوليطا والوكيل البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق  الاشورية لابرشيات، العراق وروسيا، في زمن مثلث الرحمات قداسة مار دنخا  الرابع.
 تلقي العلوم والدروس اللاهوتية في الدير  الكهنوتي لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العراق في بناية كنيسة مار عوديشو في  الصناعة، كراج أمانة، لعدة سنوات والذي كان يضم عدداً من الطلاب من مختلف  المحافظات، وكانوا يتلقون دروساً في الكتاب المقدس، اللغة، تاريخ الكنيسة،  ترجمة الكتب الليتورجية الخاصة بالسنة الطقسية وألحان الخاصة بطقسنا  المشرقي.
 تتلمذ على يد عدد من الآباء الكهنة الذين  كانوا يواظبون على التدريس في الدير الكهنوتي، ومنهم، الأب ايشو القس  عوديشو والأب شليمون بولص والأب ياقو وأستاذ مادة تاريخ الكنيسة الأستاذ  زيا نمرود كانون.
 وبعد انتقال الدير الى منطقة الصالحية، باشر القس ايشو بالدخول الى كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت ودرس فيها لمدة ثلاث سنوات.
 غادر العراق عام 1999
 هاجر الى كندا عام 2015
 عمل بغيرة ومثابرة في كنيسته خلال الفترة الماضية وبالاخص في العراق ولبنان مكملا كل احتياجات الكنيسة الضرورية.

 في قاعة الكاتدرائية، وبعد الانتهاء من  مراسيم الرسماة الكهنوتية، تقاسم المؤمنون الفرحة مع الكاهن الجديد  ليشتركوا معه في وجبة عشاء أعدتها الكنيسة لهذا العرس الروحي، حيث ألقى  فيها الكاهن الجديد كلمة شكر فيها الجميع ابتداءاً من نيافة الاسقف مار  عمانوئيل والكهنة على الرسامة، ليتحدث بعدها عن التواضع والخدمة بتفان، على  ضوء انجيل متى الاصحاح العشرون، ومفهوم حمل الصليب والصلب والتحمل الروحي  والتواضع من اجل السخاء في الحياة المسيحية، لينهي القس ايشو كلمته بشكر  لجميع من حضر رسامته وبالاخص الذين قدموا من اميركا.
 تهنئة للقس ايشو يوخنا، من موقع أخبار  كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العالم على حرصه على العمل في حقل الرب والذي  سيكرس له جل جهده والسهر الطويل من اجل بنائه ليبلغ منتهى كماله في ملكوت  ابينا السماوي.
 تهنئة للقس الذي لم تزده الغربة، الا غربة  عن العالم وملذاتها ليختار مفاعيل النعم الربانية التي تكمن خلف الباب  الضيق لحظيرة الراعي الصالح.
 لعائلته التي غرست حب الكهنوت في قلوب  أبناءها اليانعة منذ نعومة اضفارهم، كل الشكر والتقدير فابنكم مثار فخر لنا  ولكنيسته ولكل اشوري العالم.
 نتمنى له سنين خدمة مباركة، وازمنة مباركة توازن عظمة كنيسة المشرق الاشورية المقدسة.
 ليكن إسم الرب مباركاً ويرسل لكرمه فعلة على الدوام.



 والرب يبارك الجميع
 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في سيدني


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

*المستشار القانوني لمنظمة حمورابي يكشف برؤية تحليلية واقعية ما تعرض له المسيحيون العراقيون من انتهاكات لحقوقهم الوطنية والإنسانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - HHRO/

 السيد توايا : من الأسباب الضاغطة لهجرة المسيحيين ومغادرة بلدهم العراق التأخر في تحرير مدنهم وبلداتهم وقراهم من قبضة داعش.
 توايا : منظمة حمورابي تواصل جهودها الحقوقية والاغاثية لتخفيف معاناة النازحين والمهجرين قسرا.
 كشف السيد يوحنا يوسف توايا المستشار  القانوني لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان عن إن داعش لم تكن وليدة أحداث  حزيران عام 2014، وإنما كانت حلقة جديدة أخرى في إستهداف المسيحيين  العراقيين والاقليات الاخرى، حيث تعرضوا للقتل والتهجير القسري في البصرة  وبغداد ومدن عراقية اخرى منذ عام 2003، وفي حزيران 2014 كانت المرحلة  الخطيرة الاكبر في محاولة اقتلاع جذورهم ومحو تاريخهم وتراثهم الحضاري  والديني .
 واضاف السيد توايا في مقابلة اجرتها معه القناة الارامية  التي تبث برامجها من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية الى استراليا وكندا  وامريكا الجنوبية يوم الاثنين 23/5/2016 ان النازحين قسراً منهم هم اليوم  يعيشون ظروفاً صعبة جداً في المخيمات بعد أن كانوا يسكنون البيوت أمنين في  مدنهم وقراهم وبلداتهم في سهل نينوى والموصل ، مضيفا ان الحكومة العراقية  لم تقم بدورها الوطني والانساني والاخلاقي تجاههم بأي شيء يذكر لليوم ، حيث  لم يتمكنوا من سحب مدخراتهم المالية من البنوك والمصارف، إضافة إلى  التأخير الحاصل والمفتعل للرواتب مع سرقتها، إضافة إلى عدم الايفاء الحكومي  بالتزاماتها تجاههم .
 كما أن تقصير المسؤولين الحكوميين كان ومازال  واضحاً في عدم ايلاء أي إهتمام بهم والمسيحيين منهم بصورة خاصة ، حيث  المعاناة والنقص الحاد في الخدمات الصحية والتربوية والتعليمية وفي كل  مستلزمات الحياة ، إضافة الى البطالة المتفشية في صفوف النازحين.
 وردا  على سؤال اخر للفضائية أجاب السيد يوحنا : إن من الاسباب الضاغطة لتفريغ  الوطن وهجرة المسيحيين هو التأخير في تحرير مدنهم وبلداتهم من قبضة داعش  على يد القوات المسلحة العراقية، ولولا لجوء المسيحيين من النازحين قسراً  من الموصل وسهل نينوى الى المدن والقرى المسيحية المنتشرة في اقليم  كوردستان العراق في اربيل ودهوك، والتي قامت بإحتضانهم وبالتنسيق مع  الكنائس المسيحية والمنظمات الوطنية والدولية، لكانوا اليوم عرضة للعوز  والفقر والفاقة.
 لقد عملت وما زالت الكنائس المسيحية الوطنية بالتنسيق  مع المنظمات الكنسية الدولية والوطنية لإغاثة المسيحيين في مناطق نزوحهم،  ولم يكن هناك دور ذا أهمية للحكومات العراقية تجاههم بشيء، حيث ما زالت  المستحقات المالية والمنح التي خصصت لهم ولباقي النازحين من مكونات  الاقليات والمحافظات التي تعرضت للسقوط تحت سطوة داعش تعاني من عدم وصول  تلك المنح والتي كانت بمثابة منحة شهرية بقيمة 400 اربعمائة الف دينار لكل  عائلة شهريا، والتي استبدلت بمبلغ 250 مئتين وخمسين الف دينار، إذ ماصرف من  هذه المنح هو مبلغ مليون واحد فقط طيلة عام 2015 مما خصص لهم وهو 4800000  اربعة ملايين وثمنمائة الف دينار .
 وعن النشاطات الحقوقية والاغاثية  لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان في دعم النازحين والتخفيف عن كاهلهم وما  قدمته ساعية في ايصال قضيتهم الى المجتمع الدولي .
 أجاب السيد يوحنا :  ان لمنظمة حمورابي دورا بارزا وما زال في متابعة اوضاع النازحين المسيحيين  والايزيديين وباقي المكونات في رفدهم بالمستلزمات الحياتية من المأكل  والملبس والمواد الصحية والمدافيء والدعم المستمر للمراكز الصحية الخيرية  في اربيل ودهوك بالادوية والمستلزمات المختبرية هذا وما زالت تمارس نشاطها  الحقوقي الصلب من خلال تقاريرها الحقوقية اليومية والشهرية والنصف سنوية  والسنوية في رصد وتوثيق الانتهاكات التي تستهدف ابناء المكون المسيحي وباقي  مكونات الاقليات العراقية ، كما ان لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان شراكات  وطنية ودولية مع العديد من الهيئات والمؤسسات والمنظمات العاملة في مجال  حقوق الانسان والابادة الجماعية، وقد حصلت عام 2012 على جائزة المدافعة عن  حقوق الانسان من وزارة الخارجية الامريكية إعترافاً بدورها الريادي في  المدافعة عن حقوق الانسان بدون خوف وبلا كلل ولانجازاتها الملموسة في  الدفاع وحماية النساء المعتقلات ودعواتها الهامة من اجل اصلاح المناهج  الدراسية وتعزيز الحريات الدينية، كما كان للمنظمة الدور الكبير والهام  بإعتبار ماحصل للأقليات من المسيحيين والايزيديين هو إبادة جماعية من خلال  ما قدمته من معلومات موثقة عن الانتهاكات الى صانع القرار الامريكي خاصة  وان تلك المعلومات كانت ميدانية ودقيقة وموثقة وعلى قدر كبير من المصداقية .


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

*منظمة سورايا تحتفي باليوم العالمي للتنوع الثقافي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  تحت شعار (من أجل تعزيزالتنوع الثقافي في كوردستان)
 وبحضورجمهور غفير وفي مقدمتهم وكيل وزارة  الثقافة والشباب وممثل وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الدينية والأباء الكهنة  وممثلي الأحزاب والمؤسسات ومنظمات المجتمع المدني وممثلي المكونات العرقية  والأثنية في كوردستان وشخصيات سياسية وثقافية وقومية واسعة وكبيرة وحضر  الجلسة من مصر د.  محمود زايد الكاتب والباحث في الشؤون الكوردية من جامعة  الأزهر في القاهرة أحيت منظمة سورايا للثقافة والإعلام اليوم العامي للتنوع  الثقافي في مزار مارت شموني التي أحتضنته الكنيسة السريانية الكاثولكية في  عنكاوا .
 بدء الاحتفال بالوقوف دقيقة صمت على أرواح  الشهداء بعدها قدمت الإعلامية فيان جلال كلمة ترحيب بالضيوف وأهمية عقد  هذه الورشة او الجلسة الحوارية مابين مختلف المكونات، تلتها كلمة ل(نوزاد  بولص الحكيم ) رئيس منظمة سورايا للثقافة والإعلام، تحدث فيها عن تجربة  كوردستان في التعامل مع المكونات المختلفة وأهمية تعزيز التنوع الثقافي من  خلال الحوار والقبول بالأخر والتعايش السلمي في بناء المجتمعات والمساهمة  في في تنمية القدرات البشرية الوطنية ، وبالغات الثلاثة السريانية  والكوردية والعربية ، ثم قدمت كلمة وزارة الثقافة والشباب القاها  د(سالارعثمان ) وكيل الوزارة ،أشار فيها الى نشاط منظمة سورايا بهذا المجال  وأكد على دورها في بناء العلاقات المتينة بين أبناء المكونات ، وشكر بأسم  الوزارة منظمة سورايا لإهتماها وإقامتها مثل هذه الفعاليات التي تساهم في  بناء السلام والحواربين مختلف الثقافات ،من جانبه قال الأب يونان حنوفي  كلمته بأسم كنيسة مارت شموني للسريان الكاثوليك أن المهجرين يعانون  الكثيربعد طردهم من بيوتهم ومناطقهم التاريخية في سهل نينوى ،ولكن أحتضان  أقليم كوردستان لهم خفف الألم والمعانات ،وتطرق في كلمته الى دور وتاريخ  أبناء شعبنا سورايا في بناء الحضارات والثقافات منذ نشوء التاريخ من حضارة  بابل وأكدواشور والى يومنا هذا ، وشكر منظمة سورايا لإختيار كنيستهم لإقامة  مثل هذا النشاط ، ورحب بجميع الضيوف من مختلف المكونات التي حضرت الندوة  في هذا المكان المقدس التي أحتظنت جميع الثقافات .
 بعد القاء الكلمات قدمث بحوث وأراء حول التنوع الثقافي بمشاركة جميع المكونات وهم :
 د.مهدي جابر مهدي استاذ العلوم السياسية في جامعة صلاح الدين وشخصية سياسية بارزة من الأخوة العرب في كوردستان .
 سرمد كي خسرو تحدث بأسم المكون البهائي في كوردستان .
 رجب عاصي عن المكون الكاكائي .
 د. محمود نشأت المستشار في برلمان أقليم كوردستان عن المكون التركماني .
 عيدو بابة شيخ المستشار الأسبق لرئيس الجمهورية عن المكون الإيزدي.
 جليل عباسي عن المكون الزرادشتي.
 د. فراح غالي عن الجمعية الثقافية للصابئة المندائين .
 وأدار الجلسات نوزاد بولص رئيس منظمة سورايا ود. أدم بيدارمن الأخوة الكورد استاذ جامعي وإعلامي معروف.
 وفي الختام أغنيت الندوة  بأراء ومداخلات  حول الموضوع لتعزيز التنوع الثقافي والتواصل المشترك، وقدمت مقتراحات  لتفعيل دور المكونات في كوردستان ومنها تعزيز دور شبكة مكونات كوردستان  وخلق أجواء مناسبة للدفاع عن حرية الأديان والقوميات في الاقليم ، من خلال  تفعيل قانون المكونات الذي يعتبر من الإنجازات المهمة في حماية حقوق  المكونات والحفاظ على ثقافتها وتراثها، وأكد الجميع على التعايش السلمي  والحوار والتنمية لبناء مستقبل أفضل تعيش فيه شعوب أقليم كوردستان بالسلام  والاستقرار والأمان، بعيدا عن مصادرة الحريات والإرهاب الفكري واستغلال  الأقليات الدينية  وبناء تجربة ديموقراطية سليمة بالسلم الاجتماعي والقبول  بالأخر وفق مباديء حقوق الانسان والمواثيق الدولية الخاصة بحماية الأقليات.
 والجدير بالذكر أن  منظمة سورايا للثقافة  والإعلام  وللعام الثاني على التوالي تحيي هذه المناسبة بحضور ممثلي  المكونات إيمانا منها بأهمية التنوع الثقافي في كوردستان.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

*صلاة من اجل السلام في العراق وسوريا والمنطقة  *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 نرجو من كل يتوق الى السلام أن يتلو هذه الصلاة من أجل السلام في العراق وسوريا والمنطقة.

 يا ربْ كفانا حروبا وصراعات ودماراً، لقد روَّعتنا وبشَّعتنا وشوهت عالمنا  ، وهذا القتل لا معنى له، انه خروج عن تصميمك الإلهي ان يعيش الانسان، كل  انسان سعيداً!
  نتضرع اليك من أجلِ أن تنير عقول البشر  وخصوصا المسؤولين السياسيين، وتُجدِّد قلوبَهم / فيتركوا نزاعاتُهم  ومصالِحِهم / ويتمسّكوا بالخيرِ والمحبةِ / ويسعوا إلى تحقيق نداءَ السلام  الذي كلنا بحاجةٍ خصوصا في العراق وسوريا والمنطقة ونعيش كأخوة واخوات في  غاية الفرح والسعادة، بحيث لا يبقى ظلمٌ / ولا حربٌ ولا شهداء / ولا  مُهجَّرون ومهاجِرون / ولا مشرَّدون ولا جائعون.
 اُمنا مريم إنشري السلام فينا والمحبة في قلب جميعنا. أمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2016)

*اجتماع سيادة المطران شليمون وردوني مع رؤساء الجمعيات الكلدانية في سان دياكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم /
 أعلام جمعية تللسقف الكلدانيه الخيريه / سان دياكو.
 تقريراجتماع تشاوري.

 استقبل سيادة المدبر الرسولي المطران  شليمون وردوني مساء يوم الاثنين 5-23-2016في مقر مطرانية أبرشية مار بطرس  الرسول / سان دياكو وفدا من الجمعيات التالية:
 1-جمعية تللسقف الكلدانية الخيرية / ساندياكو.
 2-جمعية مار كوركيس الكلدانية.
 3-جمعية مار اوراها الكلدانية.
 4- جمعية مار ميخا الكلدانية.
 5- الرابطة الكلدانية مكتب ساندياكو.
 وفي بداية اللقاء رحب سيادة المطران شليمون وردوني بالحاضرين متذرعا للرب ان يكون عملنا منصبا لخدمة الأبرشية والرعية الكلدانية.
 المواضيع التي نوقشت في الاجتماع.
 1-وكان الموضوع الجوهري الذي نوقش هو حاجة الرعية لتطوير كنيسة مار ميخا  وتوسيعها او بناء كنيسه ثالثه وان كل الجمعيات مستعدة للتعاون والمساهمة في  بناء الكنيسة وخاصة عدد الكلدان في ساندياكو يبلغ 50000 شخص حاليا.
 2-تخصيص مكان خاص للاطفال في الكنيسة برعاية نسائية.
 3- فتح صفوف لتعليم اللغه الإنكليزية للجالية في الكنائس والجمعيات.
 4-السيد زهير يدكو/جمعية تللسقف الخيرية… ان جمعيتنا لديها مشروع شراء ارض  كبيره وبناء مقبره وبارك للاحتفالات والشيرا يتسع لالف سيارة (بارك) تساهم  به كل الجمعيات الكلدانية العاملة في ساندياكو ويكون مشروع استثماري وتكون  الواردات المالية من بيع اراضي للقبور لصندوق الأبرشية.
 5- وقام السيد طلال / جمعية مار اوراها بتأييد فكرة الاخ زهير حول شراء الارض وكمشروع استثماري يخدم الجالية.
 وهنا بادرسيادة المطران بتأييد الفكرة بشكل مبدئي.
 6- السيد عدنان كندو / اعلام جمعية تللسقف الخيرية. اقترح عمل صندوق  للتبرع يسمى صندوق (تبرع بدولار لنبني كنيسه) تساهم به كافة الجمعيات.
  7-السيد مازن من الرابطة طرح موضوع تعاون الرابطة مع سيادته وطلب بقيام  ندوه تعريفية للرابطة وان يتم تخصيص غرفه لمقر الرابطة في المطرانية.
  8- السيد سالم عم مرقس /جمعية ماركوركيس طرح بوجود مقبره للكاثوليك في  الكاهون وموضوع القداس الكبير وموعده الثانية عشره ظهرا وامكانية تغير  موعده.
 9- السيد حكمت عم بولص /جمعية مار كوركيس طرح موضوع التبرع  لبناء الكنيسة ولها الأولوية بالنسبة للجالية الكلدانية وحول تعين مطران  جديد للأبرشية…
 وهنا رد سيادة المطران هذا تابع لقرار السينهودس وليس قراري. وأننا نرحب باي مطران يعين.
 10- السيد نسيم حنا حيدو / جمعية مار ميخا الكلدانية نحن نرحب بك سيادة  المطران وأننا نصلي لاجل وطننا الجريح وشعبنا الكلداني المهجر ويجب ان تلعب  الكنيسة دورا بارزا من خلال موعظة القساوسة بزرع ثقافة البلد الذي نعيش به  وان هذا البلد هو بلدنا ونعمل من اجله واقترح ان تتوحد كل الجمعيات بجمعية  واحده تمثل كل الكلدان في سان دياكو واقامة فعاليات وبرامج للشباب  والشابات وزيارة المطارنة والقساوسة للعوائل في سان دياكو.
 ووعد سيادته بعمل زيارات كلما سمح الوقت.
 11- السيد شوكت قنو/جمعية مار ميخا كل الآراء المطروحة ايجابية.
 12- فؤاد بوداغ/ الرابطة الكلدانية. نطلب من الجمعيات التعاون مع اللجنة  التحضيرية لإنجاح تشكيل مكتب للرابطة في ساندياكو والتعاون في المهرجانات  والفعاليات الاخرى واقترح تشكيل لجنه لادأرة قاعة الكنيسة وجلب ايرادات  ضخمه تساهم في كنيسه جديدة.
 13-السيد حكمت كورو / جمعية تللسقف الخيرية  طرح ان الاعلام الداخلي والخارجي ضعيف فيجب تشكيل لجنه تنسيقية من اعضاء  الجمعيات كحلقة وصل بين الجمعيات والمطرانية والجالية.
 وفي ختام اللقاء  وعد سيادة المطران بانه سوف يدرس كل الاراء والمقترحات والافكار المطروحة  وقال اننا لا نستطيع ان نعمل الا اذا كنا متحابين فيما بيننا وتسود بيننا  روح الفريق الواحد وقال سيادته ان لقاءاتنا سوف تستمر بعون الرب وتم سحب  صوره تذكاريه مع الحاضرين.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2016)

*يوسف توما رئيس أساقفة كركوك: على الكنيسة العراقية الالتزام “بالولادة الجديدة” للعراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/
 على الكنيسة في العراق “أن تبقى متيقظة”.  كالتلاميذ الذين غطّوا في النوم بينما مرّ يسوع بأوقات صعبة، فالكهنة الآن  “يزيحون عن الواقع” و يمكن أن يشكل هذا خطراً. إن المسألة ليست مسألة  “أخلاق”، بل “وجود و مساعدة و يقظة”. هذا ما قاله المونسنيور يوسف توما  ميركيس.
 في غضون شهر واحد سيعقد اجتماع لرجال الدين دعا اليه البطريرك  الكلداني رفائيل لويس ساكو لإحياء العمل الرعوي و رسالة الكنيسة في البلاد و  بين مجتمعات الشتات. و يضيف الأسقف:”آمل في الوقت نفسه أن يرسم هذا  الاجتماع مساراً جديداً لكنيستنا التي تواجه تغييرات هامة و تحديات كبيرة، و  لا يمكننا الوقوف مكتوفي الأيدي في انتظار أن يتحسن الوضع”.
 من المقرر  عقد اجتماع الكنيسة الكلدانية في 20-21 حزيران في أربيل، كردستان العراق،  حيث وجد مئات الآلاف من المسيحيين المأوى بعد فرارهم من الموصل و سهل نينوى  مع صعود الدولة الإسلامية في صيف عام 2014. و سيكون هذا الاجتماع فرصة  لإعادة النظر في التبشير و دور الكاهن في المجتمع.
 و يرى المونسنيور  يوسف الذي بقي على رأس الأبرشية لمدة عامين أن الكنيسة في العراق “مدعوة  للنظر في مرآة رحمة المسيح” و أن تسأل نفسها عمّا كان ليفعله يسوع اليوم،  إن عاد إلى العالم. هذا عنصر “أساسي” في “هذا الاجتماع” في أربيل، و يأمل  “أن يكون من الممكن مناقشته بطريقة صريحة و شجاعة”. فالرحمة “مصدر  أعمالنا”، ليست مجرد “شعور، بل شيء أعمق من هذا بكثير” يوحدنا بالمسيح.
 و بالنسبة للأسقف فإن موضوع الرحمة يمس المسلمين بعمق أيضاً، و خاصة أولئك  الذين يقولون إن الله هو “الرحمن الرحيم” ثم “يثيرون العنف و يفجرون  أنفسهم و يقتلون”. و يرى “أزمة حقيقة” في الإسلام لا على مستوى “الهوية”  الداخلية، بل من حيث الصعوبات و الشكوك في العلاقة مع الآخرين من غير  المسلمين. و لهذا فإن إعادة التفكير في الإيمان أكثر ضرورة بين أتباع  الاسلام، و إحداث تغيير جذري مماثل لذلك الذي حدث “في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية  أثناء مجمع الفاتيكان الثاني”.
 جنباً إلى جنب مع المجتمع المسلم، على  الكنيسة العراقية الالتزام “بالولادة الجديدة” للعراق. و أصر رئيس الأساقفة  قبل كل شيء على حقيقة أن “الحرب لا يمكن أن تستمر إلى ما لا نهاية”. و  أضاف أن “المواطنة” هي العنصر المشترك للتنمية، لا الخصائص الأخرى كالدين و  العرق.
 و أضاف:”إن العلمانية الإيجابية ستكون نصف العلاج” لعلل  البلاد، و فصل “الدين عن السياسة. فكل الأزمات هي مصدر انقسام، وخاصة أزمة  الهوية”. و في هذا المجال يمكن أن يلعب الكاثوليك دوراً أساسياً في “قطاعات  التعليم و الصحة”، و خاصة في المدارس حيث يمكن للكنيسة المساعدة على  “تحسين البرامج” و لعب “دور” بناة الجسور بين الحقائق المختلفة، و بين  الطلاب من مختلف الأديان و الأعراق و الخلفيات الاجتماعية.
 و في تحليل  دور رجال الدين، و هو أحد الموضوعات الرئيسية في اجتماع حزيران، أكد  المونسنيور يوسف أنه “أمر ضروري لا للمسيحيين فقط، بل لغير المسيحيين  أيضاً، ممن يحتاجون لمحاورين قادرين على الاستماع إليهم و فهمهم”. إن  الكهنة عموماً “أكثر ثقافة من الزعماء الدينيين المسلمين” و بإمكانهم أن  يكونوا “جسوراً” نحو الحداثة، و خاصة حيث يواجه الإسلام الصعوبات و سوء  الفهم. “علينا أن نساعدهم لمعالجة المحرمات … كما فعل الآباء الدومينيكان  عندما أحضروا أول مطبعة إلى العراق عام 1869، حيث كان العثمانيون قد منعوا  الصحافة لمدة ثلاثة قرون خوفاً من أن تزعج الناس. و هذه المشكلة لا تزال  قائمة حتى اليوم، و نراها في الخوف من الحضارة”.
 و جاء رئيس أساقفة كركوك على ذكر شهادة  المسيحيين في الموصل و سهل نينوى، الذين لم يتوقفوا “عن حمل شهادتهم و  إيمانهم” على الرغم من الحروب و المعاناة، و إظهار كيفية غرس “جذور”  الكنيسة في عمق الأراضي العراقية. و يقول أنه “ما من مسيحي” في المنطقة  تخلى عن إيمانه “لإنقاذ منزله و ممتلكاته” حتى أثناء مواجهة عنف الدولة  الإسلامية. “لقد فضلوا أن يخسروا كل شيء على أن يستسلموا للعنف أو  الانتقام”.
 و في الختام أشاد بالجهود التي بذلتها  الأبرشيات لاستيعاب 400 طالب و طالبة من الأسر اللاجئة. “إنني معجب  بشجاعتهم لأنهم طلاب مجدّون و مستعدون، و قد تمكنوا العام الماضي من اجتياز  جميع امتحاناتهم. (هؤلاء الشباب) هم من يبشرون بالربيع الحقيقي لمستقبل  العراق”.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2016)

*البطريرك الراعي : ما يُقلق حقاً المسيحيين هو تلك السهولة الدائمة في استباحة حياتهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رصد/
 لفت البطريرك مار بشارة بطرس الراعي، خلال  رعايته مؤتمر مئوية المجاعة الكبرى في جبل لبنان في جامعة الحكمة، إلى أنه  "منذ مئة عام، كان أجدادُنا في الجبل اللبناني، ضحيةَ دولةٍ طال احتلالها  لبلادنا، ودولٍ تُصارعُها وتتصارع في ما بينها من أجل مصالحها، على هذه  الضفّة من المتوسط فبلغ الأمر إلى أن أُطبق الحصار على أهل الجبل، بَرًّا  وبحرًا، فجاعوا، وأكلوا مؤونتهم وحيوانهم، ثمّ ما ترك لهم الجراد من بذار  أرضهم، وبعضَ ما يعطيه الغاب والحقل، ثمّ باعوا الأغلى من المقتنيات  والأرزاق وأخيرًا ماتوا على الطرقات وفي المنازل والحقول، من دون أيّ كرامة  إنسانية".
 وأوضح الراعي أنه "يُقام هذا المؤتمر  لنحيي أوّلًا ذكرى أهالي هذا الجبل المسيحيّين، رجالًا ونساءً، شيوخًا  وأطفالًا، مرضى وعجَّزًا، ولنحيي ثانيًا ذكرى مَن وقف إلى جانبهم مع  كنيستهم من أبناء الوطن ولاسيّما من مسلميه ومن جمعيّات البرّ والحكومات  الأجنبية"، متسائلاً "كيف يمكن لمأساة كهذه أن تُرتكب مثل مثيلاتها الأدهى  منها التي طالت الأرمن، والسريان، والأشوريّين، في تركيا وأقليّات مسيحية  أخرى في شرقنا، والدول لا تجرؤ أن تسمّيها "إبادة"، ولا أن تفرض المتوجّب  من عقوبات وتعويضات قانونية. ولهذا السبب، نقول انّها تُرتكب تكرارًا، حتى  بلغت ذروتها في فلسطين، وسوريا، والعراق وسواها، من دون أن يبادر المجتمع  الدولي إلى الاحتياط في وجهها بأجهزة وآليات وإجراءات قانونية تحول دون  ارتكابها؟".
 ورأى الراعي أن "ما يقلق حقًّا المسيحيّين  وغير المسيحيّين، من اقليات وأكثريات شرق اوسطية مسالمة، عريقة في  التاريخ، هو تلك السهولة الدائمة في استباحة حياتهم، والاستهانة بكرامتهم،  والتلاعب بمصيرهم، والتمادي في الإضرار بهم، فيما ينبغي أن يكونوا هم صانعي  يومهم وغدهم، ومشارِكين في صناعة يوم العالم وغده".
 وتمنى الراعي أن  "يشكّل انطلاقةَ المؤتمر عملٍ جدِّي دؤوب وفاعل، تتبنّاها الدولة اللبنانية  لترجمة خلاصاته ولجعلها دعوة الجماعة السياسية عندنا للالتزام بواجب إخراج  اللبانيين من حالة الفقر والجوع والحرمان، من خلال تكوين سلطة الدولة،  وفقًا للدستور، وتحرير مؤسّساتها الدستورية من رهنها بخيارات الأفرقاء  السياسيِّين، والنهوض الاقتصادي بكلّ قطاعاته المنتجة".
 وكان الراعي قد استقبل الوزير السابق جهاد  أزعور، الذي أوضح "انني بحثت مع الراعي في مواضيع تتعلّق بتفعيل المؤسّسات  المسيحيّة وبخاصّة المارونية، وأهميّة دورها في هذه الظّروف الإجتماعية  والإقتصادية الصّعبة التي تسببت بارتفاع نسبة الهجرة المسيحية، لذلك يجب  البحث في تفعيل هذه المؤسسات وآلية العمل فيها."
 والتقى الراعي وفدا من جمعية التجارة  العادلة يرافقه المطران غي بولس نجيم، وكان عرض لأبرز نشاط الجمعية التي  تؤمن فرص عمل للبنانيين في قراهم عن طريق دعمهم وتقديم المساعدة لهم لتوضيب  منتجاتهم وتصديرها الى الخارج.
 ثم استقبل الراعي المحامي ايلي اسود  يرافقه وفد طلابي من مختلف الجامعات والكليات في زيارة تم فيها تبادل  الأفكار حول مواضيع متنوعة ولا سيما المحلية منها والتي تهم الشباب  اللبناني كفرص العمل وضرورة انتخاب رئيس للبلاد لتفعيل عمل المؤسسات  وانتظام عمل الدولة.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2016)

*البطريرك ساكو يرسم شماسات وشمامسة في كنيسة الانتقال في المنصور، بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 إحتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل الأول ساكو برسامة كوكبة من الشماسات والشمامسة كقارئين ورسائليين  مساء الجمعة 27/5/2016 في كنيسة سيدة الانتقال في المنصور.
 حضره لفيف من الكهنة والراهبات وجمع من المؤمنين.
 وفي كلمته، شكر غبطته الأب روبرت سعيد  جرجيس على نشاطه وهمّته وهنأ الشماسات والشمامسة على رسامتهم، واعتبرها  شاهداً حياً على حيوية الكنيسة الكلدانية بالرغم من الظروف القاسية.
  "الكنيسة فيها طاقات وخبرات متنوعة تغني الكل وتساهم في بنائها وتقدمها.  وتأتي الشمّاسية للرجل والمرأة في هذا السياق: " من له موهبة الخدمة  فليخدم" ( روم 12:5).
 وأكد في عظَتِه أن هذه الخدمة تمتد جذورها في  العهد الجديد وفي تقليد الكنيسة الأولى. وأن تكونوا اليوم شماسات وشمامسة  يعني أن تكونوا للمسيح، خداما له من خلال خدمتكم لإخوتكم وللكنيسة. هذه  الرسامة تمنحكم دفعة جديدة حياتية عائلية وكنسية وإنجيلية في التعليم  والتنشئة والإعداد للاحتفالات والمرافقة والترتيل والإرشاد. كما شدد غبطته  على أهمية الصلاة الجماعية والشخصية بحيث تغدو الخدمة ليتورجيا.
 بعده تقاسم مع المُحتفى بهم وأهاليهم وجمع المؤمنين عشاء المحبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2016)

*اجتماع لكهنة ابرشية بغداد*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 اجتمع غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو بكهنة أبرشية بغداد وذلك صباح  يوم السبت 28 ايار 2016، في مركز العائلة / كنيسة سلطانة الوردية – بغداد.
 في بداية اللقاء شكر غبطته الكهنة على  خدمتهم والتزامهم وأكد غبطته على الأهمية التي تعلقها الكنيسة على لقاء  الكهنة القادم في 20 – 21 حزيران في أربيل. وشدد غبطته على الكاهن ان يدرك  انه مكرس للمسيح عبر خدمته في الكنيسة ومع الكنيسة في مشروع متواصل للتخلي  عن الذات. تكريسه هو للمسيح وليس للبطريرك الفلاني أو الاسقف الفلاني.  وأشار الى حالة "الفلتان" عند بعض الكهنة، هؤلاء لا خيار آخر لهم الا  العودة الى أبرشياتهم. غير مقبول ان يترك كاهن ما ابرشيته أو ديره من دون  اذن اسقفه أو رئيسه ويذهب الى حيث يقرر هو، كما غير مقبول ان يرفض كاهن ما  طقس القداس المعتمد من السينودس والمصادق عليه من الكرسي الرسولي بحجة انه  غير مقتنع به. غدا سيرفض الطاعة لأسقفه الجديد لأنه غير مقتنع به! كل  الكهنة ملزمون باحترام القوانين والتعليمات الصادرة من البطريركية أو من  اساقفتهم، وان وجدت بعض اقتراحات، فتعرض على الرؤساء ضمن السياق القانوني  والا نكون في فوضى.

  وبعدها تم مناقشة النقاط المدرجة في جدول  الاجتماع: الاهتمام بزيارة العوائل والتركيز على اسلوب التعامل السلس مع  المؤمنين والاصغاء الى مشاكلهم: الكاهن اب واخ وراع، كما تم تناول موضوع  تنظيم لقاء صلاة خاصة بالشباب والأطفال. وايضاً ناقش الكهنة لقاء الصلاة  المشتركة من اجل السلام مساء الاثنين 30 ايار واعدادها لتاتي بثمارها  المرجوة.

 في الختام استمع غبطته الى مقترحات الكهنة وختم اللقاء بغذاء الاخوة.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2016)

*البطريرك ساكو: مستقبل العراق مجهول، والطبقة السياسية فاشلة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 فيما يلي النص الكامل للمقابلة التي أجراها البطريرك الكلداني لويس روفائيل ساكو مع موقع "العربي الجديد":
 رفضتم مشروع الكونغرس الأميركي القاضي بتسليح المسيحيين بالعراق للدفاع عن أنفسهم، ما هو سبب رفضكم؟
 رفضنا وما زلنا نرفض ذلك، لأننا نحرص على  وحدة بلدنا وانتمائنا لأرض العراق. نحن المسيحيين ولاؤنا دوماً للوطن  والدولة، بينما يؤدي استيلاد المليشيات إلى نوع من الفوضى والخراب. فهل  تقبل الولايات المتحدة نفسها بأن تصنع مليشيات داخل أراضيها؟ أعتقد بأنه  هناك جيش نظامي ورسمي، يجب دعمه وتأهيله. ومن يريد أن ينخرط به فأهلاً به.  وهو الطريق الصحيح ونحن بحاجة لهذا الجيش. وأعتقد أن الموضوع متعلق بالحملة  الرئاسية الانتخابية في الولايات المتحدة، فهناك 300 ألف مسيحي في  الولايات المتحدة من أصول عراقية، يريدون كسب ودهم لا أكثر.
 كيف ترون هجرة المسيحيين من البلاد؟
 هناك نزيف للمسيحيين من العراق. وكل مسيحي  في العراق تعرّض إلى الكثير لجعله يهاجر. منذ سنتين هجر المسيحيون منازلهم  والآن قسم منهم باتوا في المخيمات، وآخرون في بيوت استأجرتها لهم الكنيسة.  ونحن وهم نسأل متى سيعودون لديارهم؟ ومن سيعيدهم؟ ومن يحميهم؟ وقد بات لكل  مسيحي بالعراق أقرباء أو أصدقاء له بالخارج، يغرونه بالهجرة وهو أكثر ما  يقلقنا.
 كيف تقيّم الكنيسة ما يجري اليوم؟
 دور الأميركيين في المنطقة، لا في العراق  فقط سلبي، فواشنطن تأتي بشعارات الديمقراطية والحرية والازدهار الاقتصادي.  الأميركيون فككوا الدولة العراقية وسرّحوا الجيش ودمّروا البنى التحتية في  البلاد وخلقوا المحاصصة والطائفية والفوضى بالعراق، كما أنها مسؤولة عما  يجري الآن، فـ"داعش" (تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية) و"القاعدة" نتاج طبيعي لما  فعلته بالعراق.
 تتحدث تقارير محلية وغربية عن عمليات سرقة واستيلاء لأملاك المسيحيين بالعراق كيف ترون ذلك؟
 نعم مع الأسف هناك جهات نافذة وأقول لهم  إن السرقات حرام، غير أنه هناك ثقافة منتشرة وهي أن أموال وممتلكات غير  المسلمين حلال. وهذا جهل وتجنٍّ وأقول لمن استولى عليها، إن البركة مرفوعة  من الأموال الحرام.
  ما رأيكم بدعوات تحويل العراق إلى أقاليم؟
 توقيت طرح الأقاليم اليوم خطأ كبير، مع  أنه مضمون بالدستور الذي كُتب بعد الاحتلال الأميركي للعراق (2003). إن خلق  الأقاليم غير واقعي وغير طبيعي. ونحن كعراقيين لم نعش في أماكن مغلقة أو  منعزلة، بل عشنا مع بعضنا على مرّ القرون الطويلة وهذا ما يجب أن يستمرّ.
 كيف تنظرون إلى موضوع استقلال كردستان؟
 من حق أي شعب أن يفكر بتقرير مصيره.  الأكراد عانوا كثيراً وأتمنى أن يعتمدوا العقلانية والحوار مع الحكومة  العراقية لإيجاد حل يناسبهم بعيداً عن الاقتتال.
 رأيكم بالعملية السياسية في البلاد؟
 الطبقة السياسية فاشلة ولم تحقق خدمات ولا  أمناً ولا عملاً والكل فاشل ونحتاج إلى تغيير وجيل جديد أيضاً، على أن  يكون مؤمناً بالوطن والمواطنة قبل كل شيء.
 كيف ترون مشروع الحوار والمصالحة؟
 دور المرجعيات مهم وأساسي، وعليها التحريض  على السلام والعيش المشترك. ونحن بحاجة إلى تغيير الحال والثقافة، فلا  يوجد بلد يعيش بدينٍ واحد، بل هناك تنّوع ديني. وعلى الكنائس والجوامع  الانسحاب من العملية السياسية وترك السياسة، فالدولة الدينية غير قابلة  للحياة.
 كم عدد المسيحيين قبل وبعد عام 2003 بالعراق؟
 كان عددهم بالملايين قبل عام 2003، واليوم لا يبلغ عددهم النصف مليون. والهجرة مستمرة لأن الناس تعبت ولا توجد في الأفق حلول ثابتة.
 ماذا عن الحديث عن مناطق آمنة تُشكّل إقليماً خاصاً للمسيحيين في سهل نينوى. هل هو الحل الأمثل لمسيحيي العراق؟
 بالنسبة للمناطق الآمنة، أقترح بحكم  الواقع أن يتبنّى العراق النظام الفيدرالي بطريقة حضارية وعلى أساس إداري  تنظيمي لا أكثر، بعيداً عن التحزّب والتكتل الطائفي والديني. وذلك حتى  يحافظ على وحدته ويكون المسيحيون مع الآخرين، وربما تكون هناك إدارة ذاتية  في سهل نينوى، لكننا نشدد على عدم رغبتنا في العيش في غيتوات.
 هجرة المسيحيين مستمرة والدول الأوروبية، كفرنسا والسويد تُسهّل قبولهم فيها، فهل سيكون الشرق الأوسط خالياً من المسيحيين؟
 الغرب له يد في تشجيع الهجرة، ربما بسبب  قدرة المسيحيين على الاندماج في المجتمعات الغربية بسبب انفتاحهم وثقافتهم.  وإن على المسلمين في الشرق الأوسط احتضان المسيحيين الشرقيين وحمايتهم،  لأنهم عامل حضارة وانفتاح، لأن خلو الشرق الأوسط من المسيحيين خسارة  للمسلمين بالدرجة الأولى.
 كانت لكم مواقف صريحة تتهمون فيها مليشيات ومتنفذين في الأحزاب، بالاستيلاء على منازل المسيحيين وكنائسهم في بغداد والبصرة؟
 هذا موجود في بغداد والبصرة وحتى في بعض  بلدات الشمال، وفي السنوات الأخيرة انتشرت فكرة أن أموال غير المسلمين  حلال، فراحت بعض المليشيات أو المافيات والأفراد يستولون على بيوت  المسيحيين وأملاكهم علناً في ظلّ التهديد والترويع والحكومة تتفرّج. ما  استولد رعباً لدى المسيحيين.
 "داعش" دمّر الكنائس ومواقع أثرية في نينوى؟
 "داعش" دمّر الحياة والحجر، أي كل ما لا يتماشى مع فكره. هو كالسرطان وهو يخطئ ضد الله والدين ويجرم بحق الإنسان والحضارة.
 كيف ترون واقع العراق بعد تحرير المناطق من "داعش"؟
 مستقبل العراق مجهول، بعد "داعش" ستظهر  مشاكل معقّدة والعراق في حاجة إلى حكومة قوية للتعامل مع المستجدات  بواقعية، ورؤية واضحة وتخطيط وحسم.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2016)

*سكرتيرة وعضوات الهيئة الادارية لاتحاد النساء الآشوري في زيارة لمتحف التراث السرياني في عنكاوا*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 أربيل / سوزان يوخنا


 زار وفد الهيئة الادارية لاتحاد النساء  الآشوري صباح الخميس 26 ايار 2016 ، متحف التراث السرياني في عنكاوا التابع  لمديرية التراث والفنون الشعبية السريانية التابعة للمديرية العامة  للثقافة والفنون السريانية بوزارة الثقافة والشباب في اقليم كوردستان  العراق،واستقبل الوفد من قبل السيد فاروق حنا عتو مدير المتحف.
   وضم وفد الاتحاد كل من السيدة بهيجة  داود سكرتيرة الاتحاد والسيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة فرع أربيل وعدد من عضوات  الهيئة الادارية للاتحاد.
 وبعد أن رحب السيد فاروق بوفد الاتحاد  اعطى بنذة عن المتحف وتأسيسه وابرز الاقسام والشعب التي يحويها وطبيعة عمل  كل قسم ، اطلع الوفد على مجسم قرية عنكاوا الطيني من فترة العشرينات وحتى  الخمسينات من القرن العشرين حيث قدم السيد فاروق حنا شرحاً وافياً عن  تفاصيل هذا المجسم الطيني ، بعدها اصطحب الوفد في جولة في المتحف والذي يضم  مختلف المقتنيات التراثية لشعبنا كالازياء الشعبية والتراثية السريانية من  جميع المناطق والقرى التي كان يقطنها ابناء شعبنا فضلا عن الادوات  المنزلية والزراعية وقسم للادوات والعدد الحجرية وقسم للمفروشات والمنسوجات  وقسم للفخاريات والخزفيات والادوات المعدنية والصناعات الشعبية واهم  مقتنيات رواد الفكر والثقافة والفنون السريانية و الكتب وصور مشاهير النهضة  الفكرية العراقية في الادب والفنون والصحافة  والرياضة والموسيقى والعلوم.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2016)

*الامم المتحدة ومجلس تحالف الاقليات يتدارسان في اجتماع مشترك أفضل السبل لحماية حقوق الاقليات تشريعيا وتطبيقيا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 HHRO
 31/5/2016



 الاستئناس بعدد من الآراء والتصورات في كيفية ضمان حقوق هذه المكونات العراقية بعيدا عن اية مساومات.
 · تحالف الاقليات العراقية يؤكد اهمية ان تستجيب القوانين والتشريعات  العراقية لحقوق الاقليات بموجب الدستور والصكوك والمعاهدات الدولية.
 
 تدارس مشاركون في اجتماع ضم مسؤولين  من الامم المتحدة ومجلس ادارة تحالف الاقليات عددا من القضايا التي يمكن ان  تكون بخدمة الاقليات العراقية بما يصون حقوقها في التمثيل السياسي  والاداري والخصوصيات والمناطق ، وضم الاجتماع السيدة نونو دايهيمو المسؤول  السياسي في بعثة ( يونامي ) في العراق والسيدة رويدة الحاج مديرة مكتب  اليونامي في أربيل ووليم سبنسر مدير معهد القانون الدولي وحقوق الانسان  الذي مقره واشنطن ، بينما ضم وفد تحالف الاقليات السادة وليم وردا رئيس  مجلس ادارة التحالف واعضاء المجلس حسين زينل وهوكر جتو وباسم عجيب وحسام  عبد الله وليزا فلك الدين وكذلك عددا من الناشطين الحقوقيين ، ومن بين  القضايا التي طرحت في الاجتماع ما هي المستلزمات التشريعية المطلوبة لحماية  حقوق الاقليات ، حيث تم الاستئناس بعدد من الآراء على ان تكون هذه  التشريعات بخصوصية تحدد حقوق الاقليات العراقية بشكل واضح ، وان تكون  النصوص التشريعية بشروط عدم التمييز اصلا بين المكونات العراقية ، وان  تتضمن آليات تنفيذية تضمن تطبيقها .
 وفي هذا الأطار اكد وفد مجلس ادارة تحالف  الاقليات ان تكون النصوص القانونية بمضمون يستجيب لإعلان المبادئ والتوصيات  التي تمخضت عن اجتماع اذار 2014 بين بعثة الامم المتحدة في العراق و ستين  ناشطا حقوقيا يمثلون الاقليات العراقية ( الايزيديون ، المسيحيون ، الشبك ،  الكاكائيون ، التركمان ، الصابئة المندائيون ، الارمن ، البهائيون ، الكرد  الفيليون وذوي البشرة السمراء ) وان تستجيب هذه النصوص على مبادئ وروح  الدستور العراقي والنصوص الدولية ( الاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان والعهد  الدولي الخاص بحماية الحقوق السياسية والعهد الدولي الخاص بحماية حقوق  الاقليات والعهد الدولي بحماية الحقوق الاقتصادية والاجتماعية ) وأكد وفد  تحالف الاقليات ان الانتهاكات الاخيرة التي تعرضت لها هذه المكونات تتطلب  المزيد من المصداقية والمثابرة والتسلح بالإرادة القوية لتثبيت حقوق كل  المكونات العراقية بدون تمييز او مفاضلة وبعيدا عن التأثيرات السياسية  والمواقف الحصصية .
 وقد شارك في الاجتماع ايضا السيد نجم  الخفاجي ممثل معهد القانون الدولي وحقوق الانسان في العراق ، والسيد جمال  الجواهري من منظمة الأمل ، والسيد فلاح الآلوسي من منظمة سلام الرافدين ،  والسيد رعد جبار الخميسي عضو مجلس محافظة بغداد عضو تحالف الاقليات، والسيد  صائب خدر من مركز حوار الاديان والمذاهب ، كما شارك في الاجتماع السيد  لويس مرقوس مستشارا لشؤون الاقليات في معهد القانون الدولي وعذراء دخيل عضو  المعهد


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2016)

*المجلس الشعبي يشارك في جلسة حوارية حول الحرية الدينية وأوضاع المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط بمبنى الكونغرس في واشنطن*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 شارك السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في جلسة حوارية حول  الحرية الدينية وأوضاع المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط في مبنى الكونغرس  الأمريكي في واشنطن، وأقيمت هذه الجلسة من قبل المفوضية الدولية لحرية  الدين في الولايات المتحدة، وشارك في الحوار مسؤولين من وزارة الخارجية  الأمريكية، ومنظمات أمريكية ودولية وكما حضر أيضا الجلسة عضو الكونغرس  الامريكي كريس سميث.
 وناقش الحاضرون عدة مواضيع تخص الحرية  الدينية والأوضاع الراهنة التي تشهدها منطقة الشرق الأوسط وخاصة في العراق  وسوريا، وبعدها تم عرض التقرير السنوي الذي تصدره المفوضية والرسائل  المقدمة إلى وزارة الخارجية والبيت الأريض والكونغرس تطالب فيها إنهاء  الاضطهاد الذي يحدث في العديد من الدول من قبل جماعات إرهابية متشدد، وعرض  أيضا أمام الحاضرين عدد من قرارات التي تخص الحرية الدينية وكذلك الإبادة  الجماعية والتي تم التصويت عليها من قبل الكونغرس وبعضها التي مازالت على  قيد الدراسة من قبل الكونغرس.


 وبعدها تحدث عضو الكونغرس سميث، حول  المرحلة القادمة بعد الاعتراف مجلس النواب الأمريكي والإدارة الأمريكية  بالإبادة الجماعية وقال مازال مجلس الشيوخ يدرس مشروع قرار 340 الذي يدين  أعمال داعش الإرهابية ويصنف هذه الجرائم بالإبادة الجماعية وأضاف نحن  متفائلين جداً بأن مجلس الشيوخ سوف يصوت على القرار بالإجماع قريباً. موكدا  في الوقت ذاته على الإدارة الأمريكية ان تكون ملزمة أخلاقيا في حماية  الأقليات العرقية والدينية في العراق وسوريا وأن تمد يد العون لهم لكي  يستمروا العيش في وطنهم الأم.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2016)

*المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية تقيم حفلا فنياً ترفيهياً للأطفال بمناسبة يوم الطفل العالمي*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 أقامت المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون  السريانية حفلا فنياً للأطفال بمناسبة يوم الطفل العالمي الموافق 1 حزيران  2016 على قاعة نادي شباب عنكاوا الاجتماعي. بحضور جمهور غفير من الأطفال  يربو على الـ(200) طفل فضلا عن عدد من الضيوف ووسائل الإعلام والفضائيات.


 بعد الترحيب بالضيوف، ألقى السيد الدكتور  أمجد حويزي المدیر العام للثقافة والفنون السريانية/وكالة، كلمة هنأ فيها  الأطفال بيومهم العالمي وتمنى لهم مستقبلا مشرقا واثقا بان ((القادم سيكون  أفضل لأطفال كوردستان وان الظروف الضيقة الحالية سوف تزول قريبا وسوف تشرق  شمس السعادة والقضاء على الإرهاب والعنف بتحرير سهل نينوى على يد قوات  بيشمركة الأبطال وسيعود الأسر النازحة الى ديارها غانمة مرفوعة الرأس)).


 ثم ألقت بعد ذلك السيدة جنينة حبيب مسؤولة  شعبة ثقافة الطفل بالمديرية العامة كلمة الشعبة، هنأت فيها أطفال كوردستان  والعراق والعالم بيومهم العالمي متمنية لهم مستقبلا زاهرا.


 بدأت فعاليات الحفل مع فرقة (أنت محبوب)  في مشه
د كوميدي مسلي للاطفال الحاضرين ادخلوا البهجة والسرور في قلوب  الصغار. أعقبتها فقرة من مسابقات الأطفال حظيت بمشاركة واسعة من الأطفال  وأدخلت إلى قلوبهم البهجة والحبور. وفي ختام الحفل تم توزيع الهدايا على  جميع الأطفال الحاضرين.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2016)

*رهبانية بنات مريم الكلدانيات تحتفل بتذكار مريم العذراء ملكة الكون*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/

 برعاية سيادة الحبر الجليل مار بشار  متي وردة السامي الوقار، احتفلت رهبانية بنات مريم الكلدانيات بتذكار مريم  العذراء ملكة الكون، حيث استهل الاحتفال بصلاة المسبحة وتأمل الشهر  المريمي، واحتفل سيادته بالقداس الالهي بمعية الأب ريان عطو راعي خورنة  الرسولين مار بطرس وبولس والأب افرام كليانا بمشاركة تلاميذ معهد شمعون صفا  الكهنوتي وجمع غفير من مؤمنين الايبارشية وختم الاحتفال برتبة تتويج  العذراء مريم وزياح حول مبنى الدير...


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2016)

*يتبع ..........


*


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2016)

*البطريرك ساكو عراقيًّا: لا حلّ للخروج من الازمة إلاَّ باعتماد النظام المدني*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو


 وقد قرأها  نيابة عن غبطته الاب د. سامر سوريشو، عميد كلية بابل الحبرية وكالة، في  الجلسة الصباحية للملتقى الحواري الخامس الذي عُقد في فندق روتانا، أربيل –  العراق للفترة من 2 – 4 حزيران 2016.

 في البداية أود ان أتقدم بالشكر  الجزيل لمنظمي هذا الملتقي: معهد السلام (PRIO) في أوسلو –النرويج، ومركز  الحكمة للحوار والتعاون (HCDC) في النجف الاشرف، ومركز الدراسات الإسلامية  والشرق الأوسط (CSIMI) في واشطنن، الولايات المتحدة الامريكية، على  اهتمامهم بتفعيل الحوار بين جماعات عراقية مختلفة القوميات والثقافات  واللغات والديانات لإرساء السلام وتعزيز العيش المشترك السلمي المتناغم.
 ان تفكيك بنى الدولة العراقيّة وتسريح  آلاف العسكريين والمسؤولين ذويّ حرفيّة عالية، واجتثاث الاف الأشخاص من دون  تمييز، واعتقال آخرين عديدين، أفقد البوصلة وزعزع أسس الدولة وأوجد فوضى،  وحالة امنية متدهورة، مما وفّرَ لداعش وغيرها فضاءً ملائمًا للقيام  بجرائمها وتفجيراتها التي حصدت ولا تزال تحصد أرواح آلاف العراقيين على  اختلاف أعمارهم وأجناسهم ودياناتهم ومذاهبهم وقوميّاتهم؟ كما سنحت هذه  الفوضى غير الخلاقة للفساد ان يستشري في جميع مفاصل الدولة كالسرطان، وفتحت  الباب واسعا امام الطموحات والمصالح تحت عباءة الدين أو المذهب أو الحزب  أو المحاصصة الطائفية!
 ان الأنظمة الشموليّة والدينيّة –  الثيوقراطيّة قد أدخلت العراق وبلدان المنطقة في دوامة العنف، وزادت من  تفاقم تردي أوضاع الناس، وحرمتهم من الخدمات الأساسية، وبشَّعَت الحياة،    والإسلام السياسي لم يحقق شيئا. بينما أظهرت الأنظمة المدنيّة في بلدان عدة  كفاءَتها في تنظيم العلاقات بين كافة المواطنين، بتماسك مجتمعي بديع،  رافضة التمييز على أساس الدين والعرق، ومعتمدة التعامل مع الكل كشركاء  متساوين في الحقوق والواجبات، والهموم والتطلعات كما يشهد العالم الغربي،  فالحرية والكرامة هما للجميع.
  بلداننا بحاجة الى إرادة سياسية ورؤية  واضحة في الإصلاح وإيجاد آلية فاعلة للمعالجة. إننا نرى ان النظام المدني  هو مخرج سليم لأزماتنا. فهو نظام حضاري يهدف الى خير الإنسان وسعادته،  ويؤسس على مفهوم الديمقراطية والمواطن، ويدعم الفرد في سعيه للنجاح،  وخصوصًا يُكرس الهويّة الوطنيّة، ويجعل المواطنين فريقاً واحداً في شراكة  فاعلة، للنهوض بالمشروع الوطني الحضاري، الذي يفضي الى إشاعة قيم التسامح  والمحبة والإحترام بين أفراد المجتمع، وتساوي الناس رجالاً ونساءً تساوياً  كاملا في دستور مدني، يقف على مسافة واحدة من الجميع ولا يحظر منصبًا على  أي مواطن، ويحترم التعدّدية ويوطد قيم العيش المشترك ويوفر المأكل والملبس  والرعاية الصحية وبقية الخدمات بشكل ممتاز للجميع من دون النظر الى لونه  وجنسه ولغته ودينه ومذهبه.  نحن بحاجة إلى "تغيير في العقلية"
 حاليا: حظوظ التغيير في العراق قليلة ـ  ولا توجد أفعال جادة في هذا الاتجاه، فمبادرة المصالحة والسلام متعثرة،  والحكومة أخفقت في تحقيق الإصلاحات ومكافحة الفساد والقضاء على الإرهاب  وداعش، واهتزت هيبة الدولة المركزية في تعزيز سيادة القانون واحترام الحقوق  وضبط الأمن في جميع الأراضي العراقية بسبب المحاصصة الطائفية والحزبية  والتدخلات الإقليمية والدولية، وصراح المصالح. لقد آن الأوان لكي نبني معاً  بلدنا على قواعد أساسية وطنية إنسانية صلدة، واقتصادية قويّة للحفاظ على  السلام العادل والشامل والدائم، وتوفير الخدمات العامة، وخلق فرص عمل من  خلال استثمار الجهود الدولية لتهيئة مصادر أخرى للدخل غير النفط، كتنشيط  قطاعات الزراعة والصناعة والسياحة. 

 هذا الوضع المأسوي يضع  السياسيين أمام مسؤولياتهم الوطنية والتاريخية، لخلق مناخات سياسية ملائمة  لتحقيق المصالحة الوطنية الحقيقية، وإيجاد آلية لبناء دولة قوية، دولة  القانون والمؤسسات، وتحرير الأراضي التي يحتلها تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية  ومسكها امنيا، ومعالجة موضوع النازحين بعد داعش.
 كما يضعنا نحن رجال الدين "معاً أمام  الله" وأمام مسؤولياتنا الإنسانية والدينية للتحرك سريعًا وبثقة عاليّة من  أجل توحيد الجهود لنشر ثقافة التسامح والمحبة والسلام والصداقة، وتعميق قيم  الانتماء الوطني والروحي، والابتعاد عن التطرف بكافة اشكاله، وخُصوصاً أن  الشرائع السماوية كلها تدعو الى التسامح وارساء العدل بين الناس في كافة  المجالات وتحرِّم الظلم بكل انواعه. هذا التعاون يشكل قوة في مواجهة جذور  الجماعات التكفيرية التي تستند الى بعض النصوص الأكثر صرامة لتوفر لها  الغطاء الشرعي الذي يُسوِّغ لها القيام بأعمال وحشية تجاه كل من يخالفها  المعتقد أو الرأي.
  إن التطرف الإرهابي ظاهرة عالميّة مشوهة  ومسيئة للدين، وليس مجرد تنظيما هنا وهناك، لذا ينبغي اجتثاث الفكر المتشدد  الإرهابي الذي ينطلق من مبدأ إلغاء الآخر، وتعطيل الجمعيات التي تموله،  والسيطرة على العديد من القنوات الفضائيات واسعة الانتشار في بلداننا التي  تحرض على التمييز والكراهية والإقصاء، كما ينبغي مراجعة مناهج التعليم  مراجعة شاملة، وإجراء إصلاحات بمنهجية علمية وموضوعية لأنها تحتوي على  أفكار متشددة بدل الاعتدال. هل يعقل ألاّ تذكر مناهج التربية الوطنية  المكون المسيحي وعطاءه الثقافي والوطني على مرّ العصور. ينبغي إدخال  معلومات صحيحة عن الأديان والمذاهب خصوصا العلاقة مع المسيحيين، تحترم  ثقافتهم وحياتهم وشعائرهم الخاصّة. هذه الثقافة المنفتحة الرافضة للتطرف  والتشظّي وآلة القتل الجهنمية انتصار لرسالة الديانات وانتصار للبشرية  كلها! 
 يقول الكردينال اللاهوتي الألماني كارل  ليمان: "يُخطئ الدين هدفه الأساسي إذا عمد إلى تبرير العنف ووقف ضد حرية  الإنسان. فكل خطاب يدّعي الحديث باسم الدين، ويدعو إلى العنف، ويفرض قيوداً  على الناس، ويعطِّل حريتهم، هو خطاب لا يمتّ بأي شكل من الأشكال إلى  الدين".
 إن قيم التسامح والرحمة والصداقة  والاحترام وحقّ الجميع بأن تصان كرامتهم الإنسانية هي التي يجب ان نعيشها  ونُعلّمها ونَعِظ بها في كل مكان، من أجل السلام وإحتراما لرسالة الديانات!  نحن المسيحيين نؤمن بأن:


 رسالة المسيح هي رسالة السلام والمحبة والاخُوّة "المجد لله في العلى وعلى الأرض السلام والمسرة لبني البشر"(لوقا 2/14). 
 2.    نؤمن بالتسامح الديني الضروري للعيش المشترك السلمي بين المواطنين.  ونرفض بشدة كل أنواع التطرف والتعصب والتحريض على الكراهية والعنف الذي  يُدمّر العيش المشترك ويخرِّب العلاقات. 
 3.    نؤمن بالحوار والعمل  معًا على تعزيز العلاقات الأخوية بيننا كبشر، وتكريس الهوية الوطنية بعيداً  عن لغة الأكثرية أو الأقلية، لأننا شعب عراقي واحد يتوق الى السلام  والحرية والكرامة والحياة السعيدة.
 إنّني أدرك أن الروابط بيننا كثيرة  وأن الاختلافات طبيعية ينبغي احترامها، ولا ينبغي أن تؤدي الى الصراعات.  كما أُدرك أن عدد المسيحيين يتناقص في العراق والمنطقة يوماً بعد يوم بسبب  الشعور بالإقصاء وعدم الأمان وسوء الأوضاع السياسية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية  وهذا أمر خطير وخسارة للكل. لذا أُناشدهم ألاّ يسمحوا للخوف أن يستولي  عليهم، وأن يتحلوا بالإيمان والصبر والرجاء، وأن يتعاونوا مع إخوتهم  المسلمين واليزيديين والصابئة للسير الى الأمام نحو السلام والأمان  والمساواة. 

  وفي الختام نسأل الله أن يُبارك كل مشروع مشترك ينقذ العراق وحياة أبنائه أمنياّ وسياسيّا واقتصاديا وثقافيّا.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2016)

*كاتدرائية مار يوسف في عنكاوا تشهد مراسيم التناول الاول لـ38 تلميذ وتلميذة*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 اقيمت، صباح الجمعة 3/6/2016  في  كاتدرائية مار يوسف الكلدانية في  عنكاوا، مراسيم حفل التناول الاول –  الوجبة الاولى لخورنة مايوسف. وبلغ عدد المتناولين في الدورة 38 تلميذ  وتلميذة .
 اشرف على تعليم الوجبة الاولى وتحضيرهم الخور أسقف سليم برادوستي والأخوات روزة وهبة  والعازف الشماس نائل حنا 
 ترأس سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة  راعي أبرشية أربيل الكلدانية، القداس الأحتفالي للمتناولين، بحضورالأباء  الكهنة الأفاضل والشمامسة والأخوات الراهبات والأباء والأمهات وأقرباء  المتناولين .


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2016)

*يتبع .....

*


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2016)

*الرابطة الكلدانية تسجل رسميا في منظمة الامم المتحدة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تم تسجيل الرابطة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم كمؤسسة مدنية عالمية في  منظمة الامم المتحدة وبذلك تستطيع المشاركة في الفعاليات والأحداث الدولية  والعالمية التي تنظمها المنظمات الدولية التابعة للأمم المتحدة. وأذا أننا  بهذا الإنجاز قد عززنا البيت الكلداني من خلال حشد وأستثمار كل طاقات  وامكانيات وخبرات الشعب الكلداني في العراق والعالم من أجل الحفاظ على  الحقوق الاجتماعية والثقافية والسياسية والدفاع عنها، والارتقاء بهم الى  المحافل الدولية والتي تصب جميعها لما هو خير لأبناء شعبنا الكلداني خاصة  والمسيحي عموما. وبهذه المناسبة نقدم شكرنا الى الدكتور جيرالد بيداويد عضو  الهيئة التأسيسية للرابطة الكلدانية ممثلنا في المنظمات الدولية والبرلمان  الاوروبي لجهوده في تسجيل الرابطة في منظمة الامم المتحدة، وكذلك بهذه  المناسبة أيضا نتوجه بشكرنا لكل أعضاء الهيئة العليا للرابطة لجهودها في  أعلاء شأن الرابطة عالميا.

 اعلام الرابطة الكلدانية


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2016)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بعيد قلب يسوع في بغداد*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو مساء الجمعة 3 حزيران 2016، برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو  ومشاركة الاباء الكهنة بالقداس الالهي في خورنة قلب يسوع في بغداد بعيد  شفيعها بحضور الاخوات الراهبات وجمع غفير من المؤمنين واخويات قلب يسوع من  مختلف خورنات بغداد.
 وقد شكر غبطته مشاركة الاخويات وهنئ عائلة  القلب الاقدس بهذا العيد المبارك وخصوصا خورنة قلب يسوع والعاملين فيها  وكل اخويات قلب يسوع من مختلف الكنائس وكذلك راهبات قلب يسوع الاقدس الذي  يصادف عيدهم اليوم.
 كما طلب غبطته الصلاة لاجل الاب الشهيد  رغيد كني ورفاقه الشمامسة التي تصادف ذكرى استشهادهم التاسعة مع هذا العيد.  بعدها قام غبطة البطريرك ومعاونه بتكريس اعضاء جدد لاخوية قلب يسوع وطلب  من الجميع التمسك بالايمان واعطاء الشهادة الحقيقية ليسوع المسيح والتشبه  بقلبه الطاهر النقي.
 كذلك شجع غبطة البطريرك المؤمنين على  الانخراط في الرابطة الكلدانية وخصوصا بهذه الوقت الذي يتطلب منا الوحدة  والحفاظ على تراثنا وهويتنا.
 في ختام القداس شكر الاب ثائر عبد المسيح  خوري الكنيسة غبطة البطريرك ومعاونه والاباء الكهنة والاخويات على الحضور  والمشاركة بهذه المناسبة المباركة ثم دعا الجميع الى عشاء المحبة في قاعة  الكنيسة.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2016)

*مراسيم وصول قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني الى مطار اربيل الدولي*




 



عشتارتيفي كوم/



 وصل الى مطار اربيل الدولي عصرالسبت  4/6/2016 قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني بطريرك إنطاكية وسائر  المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس برفقة سيادة المطرانين مار يوسطينوس بولس سفر  مطران زحلة والبقاع في لبنان ومار تيموثاوس متي الخوري النائب البطريركي  لأبرشية دمشق البطريركية والاب الربان جوزيف بالي السكرتير البطريركي مدير  الاعلام.
 وكان باستقبال قداسته في الصالة الرئاسية  بالمطار وزير الداخلية في حكومة اقليم كوردستان كريم سنجاري ومحافظ اربيل  نوزاد هادي والسادة المطارنة مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي  ومار طيماثاوس موسى الشماني رئيس ابرشية دير مار متى للسريان الارثوذكس  ومار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان  للسريان الارثوذكس ومار يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم  كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك ومار بشار متي وردة رئيس اساقفة ابرشية اربيل  الكلدانية والاب الربان يعقوب باباوي وعضو مجلس النواب العراقي عن كتلة  المجلس الشعبي رائد اسحق وخالد البير مدير عام هيئة شؤون المسيحيين في  الاقليم ومدير ناحية عنكاوا جلال حبيب عزيز وآنو جوهر مسؤول لجنة محلية  عنكاوا للحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني.
 وبعد استراحة قصيرة في الصالة الرئاسية  ادلى قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني بتصريح لوسائل الاعلام حيث  وجه مدير الاخبار في قناة عشتار الفضائية شمعون متي سؤالين الى قداسته حول  الهدف من هذه الزيارة الى الاقليم والخطط الجديدة ضمن برنامج قداسته لدعم  النازحين والمهجرين قسرا من مدنهم وبلداتهم في كل من العراق وسوريا فأجاب  قداسته قائلا نحن سعيدون جدا بأن نكون في هذا الاقليم المبارك في هذه الارض  التي هي جزء من ارض ابائنا واجدادنا ونحن جميعا عشنا إخوة متحابين من  اكراد وعرب وسريان ومسيحيين ومسلمين نأتي الى هذا الاقليم بناء على دعوة  كريمة من اخينا نيافة المطران مار نيقوديموس داؤد شرف مطران الموصل  وكوردستان لنجتمع هنا كأمانة عامة للمجمع الأنطاكي المقدس وهو حدث يحدث  عادة لتهيئة المجمع المقدس ولمتابعة قراراته ونجتمع عادة في مقر البطريركية  ولكن هذه المرة اردنا ان نجتمع في اقليم كوردستان أولا لكي نلبي الدعوة  وثانيا لكي نزور ابنائنا النازحين من الموصل وقرى وبلدات سهل نينوى لكي  نشجعهم على الثبات والصبر وعدم فقدان الأمل وان شاء الله الأمل بالعودة  القريبة الى بيوتهم ونحن نتشجع بالاخبار التي نسمعها بالتقدم الذي يحدث في  الميدان من ناحية دحر الجماعات الارهابية التي احتلت هذه القرى والبلدات  فنقدر عاليا ونثمن التضحيات التي يضحيها ابناء هذا الاقليم خاصة من القوات  المسلحة وقوات البيشمركة الذين يطهرون ويحررون هذه القرى ونتمنى أن يتم  تحرير كل هذه القرى والبلدات ومدينة الموصل بأسرع ما يكون كي يعود هؤلاء  النازحون والمهجرون الى بيوتهم ولا يفكرون بالهجرة إذن بالتالي زيارتنا هي  للوقوف مع هؤلاء ولتشجيعهم على البقاء في هذه الارض الطيبة والصالحة.
 وبعد الانتهاء من مراسيم استقبال قداسة  البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني في مطار اربيل الدولي توجه موكب قداسته  والوفد المرافق والسادة المطارنة الى فندق ديفان في اربيل حيث اصطف الاباء  الخوارنة والكهنة واعضاء المجلس الكنسي ووجهاء الكنيسة السريانية  الارثوذكسية في اربيل عنكاوا لاستقبال قداسته وجرى خلال مراسيم الاستقبال  حديث بين قداسة البطريرك والسادة المطارنة تناول أوضاع النازحين والمهجرين  قسرا من مدنهم وبلداتهم المتواجدين حاليا في اقليم كوردستان.
 وفي ختام المراسيم التقطت الصور التذكارية بالمناسبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2016)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يهنئ بحلول شهر رمضان المبارك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 خواتي، اخوتي
  اننا ككنيسة، نهنئكم  بحلول شهر رمضان الفضيل، ونقرن أمنياتنا بأمنياتكم، معبرين لكم عن تضامننا  معكم بكل مشاعرنا واحترامنا وصلواتنا ليرعى الله العراق ويحمي ابناءه من كل  سوء،
  هذا الشهر الفضيل، وقت مناسب للصيام والصلاة الى الله والتوبة  التي تتطلب تغييرا في التفكر والنهج من اجل العيش بسلام مع الذات ومع الناس  وممارسة الرحمة والإحسان.  ان المؤمن لا يمكن ان يكون مؤمنا الا عندما  يكون مستقيماً ومُسالماً وخَدوماً!
 امام الظروف القاسية والمقلقة التي  ارهقت البلد وخلّفت الاف القتلى والجرحى وملايين المهجرين ودمارا هائلا،  ينبغي ان تسعوا ليكون هذا الرمضان استثنائيا لنبذ الاصطفاف الطائفي  والتطرف، وبناء ثقافة الحوار والمصالحة وإشاعة القيم المشتركة كالتسامح  وحسن الجوار والصداقة وتعزيز التعايش السلمي والاحترام المتبادل بحيث  تعيّدون الفطر عيدَين: العيد الديني وعيد المصالحة والسلام وتحرير كافة  الأراضي العراقية من داعش، وبهذه المناسبة نبارك قواتنا المسلحة على  انتصاراتهم.
 كل هذا الشهر سوف نرافقكم بصلاتنا من جل ان يغرس النور  المنبعث من الصيام والصلاة الأمل في نفوس العراقيين بولادة عراق جديد،  يساوي ما بين الجميع ويصون كرامتهم الإنسانية ويحقق لهم الامن والاستقرار.

 د. لويس روفائيل ساكو
 بطريرك الكلدان في العالم


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2016)

*قداسة البطريرك ماراغناطيوس افرام الثاني يتفقد العوائل النازحة في مجمع أشتي 2 بعنكاوا*






 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/




 لليوم الثاني من زيارة قداسة البطريرك  ماراغناطيوس افرام الثاني الى اقليم كوردستان قام قداسته بجولة تفقد خلالها  العوائل النازحة والمهجرة قسرا من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى والساكنة في  مجمع أشتي 2 في بلدة عنكاوا وفي بداية الجولة توجه قداسته برفقة السادة  المطارنة الى كنيسة سيدة البشارة في المجمع وكان بأستقبال قداسته سيادة  المطران ماريوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس أبرشية الموصل وكركوك وأقليم كوردستان  للسريان الكاثوليك ومدير عام شؤون المسيحين في الاقليم خالد البير وادى  قداسته والسادة المطارنة والحضور صلاة التشمشت ثم القى سيادة المطران موشي  كلمة رحب خلالها بقداسته والوفد المرافق له كما قدم شرحا وافيا عن كيفية  بناء هذه الكنيسة حيث يؤدي النازحون والمهجرون صلواتهم فيها اضافة الى  تقديم الخدمات الروحية والنشاطات الدينية المختلفة كما القى قداسة البطريرك  ماراغناطيوس افرام الثاني كلمة بارك خلالها أحدى العوائل التي كانت  متواجدتا داخل الكنيسة لتعميد احد ابنائها الذي دعي بأسم أندراوس , وطالب  قداسته من الرب أن يزيل هذه الغمة السوداء موضحا أن أبائنا واجدادنا مروا  عبر التاريخ بنكبات ومآسي واليوم وانتم تعيشون ايضا هذه المآسي ولكنكم  صامدون ومحافظون عل ايمانكم
 وفي الختام قدم قداسته وباسم الوفد  المرافق كل الشكرالى السادة المطارنة ماريوحنا بطرس موشي ومارنيقوديموس  داؤد متي شرف ومارطيمثاوس موسى الشماني وماربشار متي وردة والاباء الكهنة  واللجان التي تشكلت منذ لحظة النزوح والتي قدمت خدماتها للنازحين .
 بعد ذلك قام قداسته بزيارة العوائل  الساكنة في الكرفانات وصلى على المرضى وكبار السن واستمع الى معاناتهم  ومآسيهم والتقط عددا من الصور مع أطفال هذه العوائل قائلا لهم : نطلب من  سيدنا يسوع المسيح له المجد ونصلي من أجل العودة القريبة الى بيوتكم  ودياركم وكنائسكم ومحلاتكم ، ثم زار قداسته العيادة الطبية الخاصة في مجمع  أشتي 2 للنازحين وأستمع من العاملين  الى شرح عن العمل والخدمات الطبية  التي تقدمها العيادة للنازحين.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2016)

*قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني يترأس قداسا في كنيسة ام النور بعنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 ترأس قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام  الثاني بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس قداسا في كنيسة ام  النور في عنكاوا وعاونه خلال القداس نيافة المطران بولس سفر مطران زحلة  والبقاع في لبنان ونيافة المطران موسى الشماني رئيس ابرشية دير مارمتى  وحضره السادة المطارنة صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي ومار نيقوديموس داود  شرف رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك وإقليم كوردستان ومتي الخوري النائب  البطريكي  لابرشية دمشق والاب الربان جوزيف بالي السكرتير البطريركي  والآباء الخوارنة والكهنة من جميع الابرشيات وجمع غفير من المؤمنين.
 وبعد ان تلا قداسته فصلا من الانجيل  المقدس ألقى موعظة مستوحاة من الانجيل كما اشار قداسته الى اوضاع النازحين  الذين هم في جل اهتماماته كما شكر قداسته رئاسة وحكومة إقليم كوردستان على  رعايتها للنازحين من كل المكونات.
 وفي الختام طلب قداسته من الرب ان يأتي  اليوم الموعود وهو فرحة العودة عودة النازحين الى ديارهم و كنائسهم  ومدارسهم مثمنا جهود اللجان التي تهتم بالنازحين والمهاجرين وبارك الجميع  في هذا القداس المبارك.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2016)

*فرع دهوك لاتحاد النساء الآشوري يقيم حفلا ترفيهيا للاطفال بمناسبة يوم الطفل العالمي في قرية باختمي*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 دهوك / سوزان يوخنا


 بمناسبة يوم الطفل العالمي ، اقام فرع  دهوك لاتحاد النساء الآشوري وبدعم من منظمة سولت الهولندية يوم الجمعة 3  حزيران 2016  حفلا ترفيهيا للاطفال في قرية باختمي .
 حضر الحفل كل من السيدة يوليجن موشي  مسؤولة فرع دهوك والسيد الماص يعقوب مسؤولة علاقات الاقليم للاتحاد ، وعدد  من عضوات فرع دهوك ، الى جانب عوائل الاطفال المشاركين في الحفل .
 ابتدأ الحفل بكلمة مسؤولة الفرع السيدة  يوليجن موشي هنأت فيها الاطفال بهذه المناسبة متمنية لهم حياة مليئة  بالافراح والسلام ،  وتضمن الحفل ايضا تقديم اغاني واناشيد وطنية ودينية من  قبل ألأطفال وتوزيع الهدايا مع قطع الكعكة بالمناسبة ، حيث تم توزيع  الهدايا على أطفال العوائل المهجرة من ابناء شعبنا واطفال الطائفة  ألأيزيدية واطفال القرية ادخلت الفرحة في قلوبهم الصغيرة.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2016)

*اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان : حصاده الثقافي لشهر أيار 2016 *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا
 اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان , هذه  المؤسسة الثقافية العريقة والنشيطة والتي تعمل بهمة غير اعتيادية ومنذ أكثر  من نصف قرن  في نشر ثقافة شعبنا بكل جوانبها الإبداعية واحتضان الطاقات  التي تدعو إلى نشر وإبراز تراثنا الثقافي السرياني .
 هذا هو حصاده خلال شهر أيار 2016 .
 1 . حوار مفتوح بين الأدباء السريان والبروفيسور باسيل عاكوله
 استضاف الاتحاد العام للأدباء والكتاب  السريان في أمسية حوارية يوم الأربعاء 11 أيار 2016 وعلى قاعة النادي  الأكاديمي الاجتماعي في عينكاوة  العلامة والبروفيسور باسيل عاكولا القادم  من لبنان و ضم مجموعة من مثقفي وإعلامي شعبنا , استهلها الأديب روند بولص  رئيس الاتحاد بكلمة أثنى فيها على الدور الكبير الذي يلعبه البروفيسور  عكولا في خدمة لغة وتاريخ وحضارة شعبنا وخاصة وهو يمتلك ثقافة موسوعية في  تاريخ المنطقة بشكل عام وتاريخنا بشكل خاص .
 البروفسور باسيل عكولا تحدث للحضور بالقول  بأن نصف القرن الذي قضاه بالبحث والعمل من أجل المجموعات المتفرقة التي  تعيش في سهل نينوى الذي أطلق عليه بالمثلث الاشوري والبحث في ما يجمعها بعد  ان تعرضت الى انقسامات مذهبية أدخلتهم في فترة من الضياع .
 وأضاف إن هذا الشعب جاء من رحم الآرامية  وهو من ابتكر اللغة السريانية كلغة مقدسة مقابل العبرانية في الكتاب المقدس  والعربية في القرآن لاحقا . والتي قام ببنائها يعقوب النصيبيني ومار افرام  السرياني كلغة كاملة بطقسها ونحوها . لغة مقدسة .
 وختم حديثه : . من دون اتحادنا لا نستطيع  أن نسير خطوة واحدة . لنترك خلافاتنا الفكرية والمذهبية واللاهوتية جانبا  ونبحث عن روابطنا المشتركة . كونوا انتم أدوات السلام ويجب ان يعرف من هم  حولنا ان فاعل السلام يحتاج الى المحبة والاحترام والحقوق المتساوية.
 وأشار عكولا إلى الوضع الراهن الذي يمر  بشعبنا وأن الذي حدث هو أشدُّ ما آلمه في حياته وكأن شخصا يريد به أن يمحي  التاريخ . قائلا إن الشعوب الحية كالأشجار التي لم يعد لها غذاء في تربتها ،  فتنقل إلى مكان آخر لتستعيد بعد فترة قوتها وحيويتها .
 واختتم الحوار بمجموعة من الأسئلة والاستفسارات طرحها الحضور وأجاب عليها عكولة
 2 . توقيع كتاب " من أغاني غجري لا يجيد الرقص "
 مساء الخميس 12 أيار 2016 أقام اتحاد  الأدباء والكتاب السريان حفل توقيع كتاب الناقد والكاتب شوقي يوسف بهنام  والذي حمل عنوان (من أغاني غجري لا يجيد الرقص) ..
 بدأت الأمسية التي أدارها الشاعر نوئيل  جميل بحديث للدكتور يوسف قوزي وعلاقته بالبروفسور عكولة منذ نشأتهم في  بلدتهم برطلة وفي ايام الدراسة في المعهد الكهنوتي في الموصل حتى افترقا  لمواصلة الدراسة هو الى القاهرة وبلجيكا وزميله باسيل إلى لبنان وفرنسا
 بعدها تحدث  عكولة عن الظروف التي رافقت  كتابته للقصائد التي تضمنها كتابه (يوميات غجري لا يجيد الرقص) منتقدا  تعودنا على قراءة الكتب قراءة سطحية وهو أحد أمراضنا القاتلة بحسب قوله ،  فالقارئ يجب أن يضع نفسه في ذات الظروف التي كُتِبت فيها القصيدة حتى يتمكن  من فهمها . لان الشاعر هو ابن لحظته.
 وقال عكولة: "إنني وضعت لبنة واحدة أساسية  في الأدب العربي المعاصر وإن الشعر في كتاب غجري لا يجيد الرقص صار من  التراث العربي العام ولم يعد ملكي" .
 وختم الشاعر باسيل عكولة حديثه بقوله :  "إنني أقدم شكري بان أعرف إنسانا من قريتي يأخذ قصائد إبن قريته ويضعها في  دراسة نفسية ليطلع عليها الجميع فهذا هو عمل طيب" .
 أما الكاتب والناقد شوقي يوسف بهنام فذكر  ان كتابه من أغاني غجري لا يجيد الرقص سيكون محطة من محطات أخرى يكمل فيها  الكتابة عن هذا المنجز ، لان هذه كانت دراسة أولى في ما جاء في كتاب باسيل  عكولة من شعر منثور ، وأضاف بان سيكون له دراسة أخرى في ما ورد في الكتاب  من يوميات
 بعدها شارك عدد من الحضور بمداخلات أبدوا فيها إعجابهم بشخصية وشعر وفكر البروفسور باسيل عكولة .
 3 . الأدباء السريان يكرمون عكولة بدرع الاتحاد .
 كرّم اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان عالم  اللغات السامية ألآثاري والباحث والشاعر البروفسور باسيل عكولة بدرع  الاتحاد . جاء ذلك على هامش إحدى الفعاليات التي أقامها الاتحاد في قاعة  المركز الاكاديمي الاجتماعي في عنكاوا مساء الثلاثاء 17 أيار  2016 بحضور  جمهور من الأدباء والكتاب والمثقفين . وجاء التكريم بعد ان تم اختيار  الاتحاد للبروفسور باسيل عكولة ليكون نجم اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان  لسنة 2016 .
 وجاء في فحوى كلمة التكريم التي ألقاها  رئيس الاتحاد روند بولص . مناسبة عزيزة علينا ان يكون بيننا احد العلماء من  أبناء شعبنا من بلدة برطلة القادم من لبنان الذي قضى حياته في الدراسة حتى  حصل على أعلى الشهادات ، والتعليم في أشهر الجامعات العالمية ، وفي البحث  والتقصي عن المعلومة في المكتبات والمتاحف العالمية من اجل فك رموز وحلّ  عقد الكثير من القضايا التاريخية واللغوية التي تخص شعبنا ونشرها في كتب  ومؤلفات زينت المكتبات العالمية . 
 من جانبه ذكر البروفسور عكولة في كلمة  مقتضبة خلال التكريم قائلا بان العظمة لله وحده وما نحن الا عبيد بطالون ،  لقد عملت في الكثير من الجامعات العالمية في لبنان والأردن وفرنسا وألمانيا  وحصلت على الكثير من التكريم ولكن تكريم اليوم هو وسام سأعلقه على صدري  وسأحمله معي ، ومعه انتم الحاضرين في هذه القاعة وكل الذين التقيتهم أن  كانوا فرقا أو أفراد حيث غمرتموني بمحبتكم الواسعة .
 4 . توقيع كتاب عامر فندقلي " التراث الموصلي الموروث "
 عامر جميل فندقلي , هو موصولي ترك مدينته  التي أحبها بعشق غير اعتيادي حاله حال المئات الذين تركوها وتركوا معها كل  تاريخهم و ذكرياتهم , ولكي يرد للمدينة التي أحبها بعض الدين جمع ذكرياته  عنها في كتاب اسماه ( التراث الموصلي الموروث ) من سبعة عشر فصلا يتناول  فيه تاريخ المدينة وتراثها وتقاليدها خلال نصف قرن ( 1900 - 1950 ) .
 الاتحاد العام للأدباء والكتاب السريان  وكما هو ديدنه دائما في احتضان مبدعي شعبنا في الأدب والفن والتاريخ , رعى  هذه الأمسية يوم الثلاثاء 17 أيار 2016 وعلى قاعة النادي الأكاديمي  الاجتماعي في عنكاوة .
 بعدها بدأ الفنان وميض متي قليموس بإدارة  الجلسة الخاصة بتوقيع كتاب الباحث بكلمة شاكرا الاتحاد على إدامة زخم هذه  الفعاليات وتقديم نبذه موجزة عن المحتفى به .
 بعدها بدأ الباحث عامر فندقلي بالحديث عن  ما جاء بكتابه عن مدينته الأسيرة والجريحة الموصل والإرث الكبير التي تركه  هناك نتيجة دخول داعش إليها وما جرى من تهجير وتدمير للكثير من الموز  التاريخية .
 بعد ذلك تحدث عن فصول الكتاب الستة عشر حسب تسلسلها الوارد في الكتاب
 وبعد اختتام الجلسة فتح باب النقاش حيث أجاب المؤلف على الأسئلة والاستفسارات المطروحة .
 5 . حفل توقيع كتاب القاصة اميرة شموئيل
 على قاعة المركز الأكاديمي الاجتماعي في  عنكاوا أقام اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان مساء الثلاثاء 24 أيار حفل  توقيع المجموعة القصصية الموسومة ( من قتل أيماما )  للكاتبة أميرة توما  هرمز ( أميرة شموئيل ) المقيمة في كندا ، بحضور عدد من الأدباء والكتاب  وجمهور من محبي الثقافة والأدب .
 أُستُهِل حفل التوقيع بكلمة لمدير الجلسة  القاص هيثم بهنام بردى الذي تحدث فيها عن دور المرأة في القصة العراقية  وعرج في كلمته إلى ذكر عدد من القاصات العراقيات حيث وضع القاصة أميرة توما  هرمز (أميرة البارزاني) الى جانب مجموعة من القاصات من هذا الجيل اللاتي  يشتغلن على القصة القصيرة بلا كلل مثل دنى غالي ، حوراء القاضي ، جورجينا  بهنام ، جمانة القروي ، ليلى القصراني وغيرهن . ثم تحدث عن مجموعة أميرة  القصصية ( من قتل أيماما )  وقال انها ستنال نصيبها من الدراسة اذا ما وجدت  طريقها الى النشر داخل العراق .
 الكاتب بطرس نباتي تحدث عن المجموعة وقال  أنها تضم 32 قصة قصيرة امتزت بالأسلوب السهل الممتع الذي يجعل القارئ أن  يعيش أحداث القصص واستشهد ببعضها وتوقف عند قصة الملاك الضحية. وختم الكاتب  بطرس نباتي دراسته عن المجموعة القصصية بقوله ان مجمل قصص أميرة البارزاني  تجد ان الضحية دائما هي المرأة وتجد أيضا ان هناك تشاؤما حادا في مصير  الأنثى لدى القاصة .
 وآخر المتحدثين كانت القاصة أميرة توما  هرمز التي تكلمت عن سبب نشرها لنتاجاتها بأكثر من اسم أدبي ، كما تكلمت عن  اسلونها في الكتابة وعن مواضيع قصصها التي تدور حول المرأة العراقية سواء  كانت في داخل العراق أو في بلاد الغربة والمشاكل التي تعاني منها بسبب  الاضطهاد الأسري والمجتمعي لها . ولهذا تقول أميرة ان قصصها جاءت مؤلمة  وحزينة بالإضافة الى الظروف الصعبة التي عاشتها قبل هجرتها إلى خارج العراق  نتيجة الملاحقة السياسية . وأضافت بان قصصها هي تجارب شخصية لنساء كانت  تتلقاها منهن أثناء عملها في جريدة ايماما التي أصدرتها في كندا ، وكانت  تصدر بأربع لغات عربية انكليزية فارسية سريانية .
 بعدها شارك عدد من الحضور بمداخلات واستفسارات أجابت عليها الكاتبة والمشاركين في الجلسة باسهاب .
 وأختتم حفل التوقيع بإهداء الكاتبة لمجموعتها القصصية الى الحضور بعد إمضائها لها .
 6 . الشاعرة دنيا ميخائيل في ضيافة الأدباء السريان
  دنيا ميخائيل .. تنسج قصائدها من الثقافة  العربية والغربية. ترسم بساطة هذه القصائد وعفويتها والتصاقها بالواقع  منحى جديداً في الشعر ولكنها تبقى في أبعادها مرتبطة بمعاناة الإنسان الفرد  والمجتمع. ، إنها قصائد، ، فريدة  , طفولة الشعر في قصائد دنيا تحيلها إلى  الانسياب العفوي الذي امتازت به القصائد.
 الشاعرة التي هربت من وطنها , ليستقر بها  المطاف في الولايات المتحدة  , جاءت إلى وطنها بعد عشرون عاما من الغربة  لتزور أهلها ولكن ليس في بيوتهم , بل في كرفانات التهجير وخيم المعاناة  وبيوت خسارة الأرض , استضافها اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان في أمسية  جميلة , كان الشعر فيها هو سيد الأمسية  على قاعة المركز الأكاديمي في  عنكاوا يوم الاثنين 30 أيار 2016 .
 الإعلامية سناء ماسيوس أدارت هذه الجلسة  الاحتفائية بمقدمة ترحيب جميلة أعقبتها بالسيرة الذاتية للمحتفى بها ,  بعدها سلمت المفتاح لشاعرتنا المغتربة  لتفتح بها خزائن الشعر وكان  اختيارها الأول لقصيدة " نون " وهي ترسم خارطة مأساوية لوطن لا يزال يئن  تحت جراحاته , إنها تعيش في قلب العراق والعراق يعيش في قلبها حيث كل شعرها  يعكس في قلب العراق وكأنها تعرف المعاناة الطويلة لهذا الشعب المغلوب على  امره لسنين طويلة.
 قراءات دنيا صائد من مجاميعها الشعرية واغلب ما قرأته لا يخرج من دائرة الألم , الم الطفولة المعذبة , الم الوطن , الم الغربة  .
 مجموعة من القصائد التي تجمع بين متناقضين  “الحب” ذلك البعيد الذي تحلم الشاعرة بأن تعيشه و”الحرب”، ذلك الواقع  المرعب والمربك الذي يسيطر على الوجود والعالم الذي تعيشه الآن، لتقف  الشاعرة في النهاية في مفترق الطرق حائرة بين النقيضين.
 عليها مجموعة من التساؤلات أجابت عليها ,  فيما أهدى القسم الآخر نتاجا تهم او المطبوعات التي صدرت وهي تضم بعثا مما  كتبت فيها أو كتب عنها .
 الإعلامية "  ماسيوس  " شكرت في ختام  الأمسية شاعرتنا المبدعة دنيا ميخائيل ومن خلالها شكرت الحضور لما أبدوه من  تفاعل جميل مما دار في الأمسية .
 7 . ايفان جاني و ..... : المثقف السرياني ووعد سايكس بيكو 
 من منا لم يقرأ شيئا عن معاهدة  سايكس -  بيكو ونحن على مقاعد الدراسة الابتدائية , هي اتفاقية او معاهدة سرية بين  بريطانيا , ومثلها فيها ( العقيد مارك سايكس ) وفرنسا ووقع عليها السياسي  والدبلوماسي الفرنسي  ( فراسوا جورج بيكو ) بمباركة روسيا القيصرية . على  اقتسام منطقة الهلال الخصيب بعد تهاوي الدولة العثمانية ( الرجل المريض )  المسيطر على هذه المنطقة في الحرب العالمية الاولى 1916 .
 اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان وبمناسبة  مرور قرن على هذه الاتفاقية استضاف الباحث  ايفان جاني في محاضرة بعنوان "  المثقف السرياني و ... وعد سايكس بيكو " وذلك مساء الاثنين 31 أيار 2016  وعلى قاعة المركز الأكاديمي في عنكاوة .
 أدار المحاضرة الإعلامي نمرود قاشا وقد  افتتحها بمقدمة بسيطة عن هذه الاتفاقية ومن ثم السيرة الذاتية للمحاضر  مختتما بمجموعة أسئلة عن مصير هذه الاتفاقية ومصير الحدود التي رسمتها وهل  ستقبل شعوب المنطقة بها ؟ .
 الباحث ايفان جاني تحدث بشكل تفصيلي  الظروف التي وقعت فيها هذه الاتفاقية والموقف الدولي آنذاك  معززا ذلك  بالخرائط التي ثبتت حدودها الاتفاقية  والصور الخاصة بالشخصيات المؤثرة في  تلك الفترة .
 وتحدث جاني عن  الإحراج الذي أصيب به  الفرنسيون والبريطانيون بعد كشف هذه الاتفاقية ووعد بلفور، صدر كتاب تشرشل  الأبيض سنة 1922 ليوضح بلهجة مخففة أغراض السيطرة البريطانية على فلسطين.  إلا أن محتوى اتفاقية سايكس-بيكو تم التأكيد عليه مجدداً في مؤتمر سان ريمو  عام 1920. بعدها، أقر مجلس عصبة الأمم وثائق الانتداب على المناطق المعنية  في 24 حزيران 1922.
 وتابع المحاضر حديثه بان هذه الاتفاقية  كانت السبب في عقد معاهدات أخرى مثل مؤتمر الصلح . السلام في فرساي 1919 ،  مؤتمر سيفر 1920 مؤتمر سان ريمو 1920 ، مؤتمر لوزان 1920 . وبعدها مؤتمر  القسطنطينية 1923
 وفي ختام المحاضرة أجاب الباحث على الأسئلة والاستفسارات المطلوبة


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يونيو 2016)

*قداسة البطريرك ماراغناطيوس افرام الثاني يزور دير مارمتى*






 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 زار قداسة البطريرك ماراغناطيوس افرام  الثاني بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس والوفد المرافق  لقداسته دير مارمتى الكائن في جبل مقلوب شمال شرقي الموصل, ولدى وصول موكب  قداسته الى البوابة الرئيسية للدير كان بأستقباله السادة المطارنة  مارطيمثاوس موسى الشماني رئيس أبرشية دير مارمتى وتوابعها ومارغريغوريوس  صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي ومارنيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف رئيس أبرشية  الموصل وكركوك وأقليم كوردستان والاكليروس والاباء الخوارنة والكهنة وعدد  من المسؤولين في محور بعشيقة وابناء الرعية والنازحون الساكنون في الدير  وابناء القرى المجاورة للدير , حيث قدم الجوق صلاة ( توبشلوم ) باللغة  السريانية وفي زياح خاص بدأ من البوابة الرئيسية للدير وحتى الكنيسة في  الوقت الذي دق ناقوس كنيسة الدير أيذانا بمقدم قداسته ووصول بسلام وأمان  الى الدير, وفي كنيسة الدير صلى قداسة البطريرك مع السادة المطارنة  والاكليروس والمؤمنين صلاة ( التشمشت ) ثم بارك قداسته جموع المؤمنين  الحاضرين بعدها القى كلمة قال فيها :نشكر الله الذي جمعنا اليوم في هذا  المكان المقدس في دير مارمتى الناسك هذا المكان الذي تخر منه رائحة القداسة  .
 بعد ذلك القى رئيس أبرشية دير مارمتى  نيافة المطران مارطيمثاوس موسى الشماني كلمة رحب خلالها بقداسة البطريرك  قائلا : في هذه الظروف الحرجة لنا شرف كبير أن تأتي ياقداسة البطريرك الى  دير مارمتى فأنت الراعي الصالح الذي يضحي بنفسه من أجل الخراف .
 ثم توجه قداسة البطريرك بصحبة السادة  المطارنة والاكليروس نحو أضرحة القديسين فصلوا جميعا صلاة التشمشت كما صلوا  الصلاة ذاتها على اضرحة المطارنة الراحلين الذين خدموا دير مارمتى في  فترات متعاقدة .
 وفي ختام الزياة أحاط أبناء القرى  المجاورة للدير وجوق الكنيسة بقداسة البطريرك ماراغناطيوس افرام الثاني  لالتقاط الصور التذكارية ونيل بركة قداسته بالمناسبة , وهذا وقد ضم الوفد  المرافق لقداسته السادة المطارنة ماريوستينوس بولس سفر النائب البطريركي في  زحلة والبقاع في لبنان ومارفليكسينوس ماتياس نايش النائب البطريركي في  المانيا ومار تيموثاوس متى الخوري النائب البطريركي لأبرشية دمشق  البطريركية والاب الربان جوزيف بالي السكرتير البطريركي مدير دائرة الاعلام  .


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يونيو 2016)

*فتيات عراقيات لاجئات في الأردن يهدين البابا فرنسيس ثوب قداس*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 أهدت مجموعة من الفتيات العراقيات  اللاجئات في الأردن ثوباً كهنوتياً للبابا فرنسيس، "عربون شكر لشهادته  وكلمته"، متمنيات من قداسته أن يلبسه خلال احتفاله بالذبيحة الإلهية.
 وتنخرط الفتيات في مشروع "رافدين"  للخياطة، الذي أسسه الأب ماريو كورنيللي، بالتعاون مع السفارة البابوية في  المملكة والرعية الكلدانية، بمساعدة بعض المتطوعات الإيطاليات اللواتي  يعملن في التصميم والخياطة. وتهدف هذه المبادرة إلى تمكين حياتهنّ بعد  التهجير من خلال صناعة الملابس في معمل صغير لدى الراهبات السالزيانيات في  عمّان.
 وقالت اللاجئات العراقيات في رسالة وجهنها  إلى البابا فرنسيس، مع ثوب القداس: "لقد صنعنا هذا الرداء من بقايا  الأقمشة المرمية. فهي تشبهنا نحن المرمين خارج أرضنا وبلدنا من قبل أناس  متوحشين. فما هو مرفوض ومرذول، يمكن استخراج ما هو مفيد وجميل لتمجيد  الرب".
 وفيما يلي نص الرسالة:
 "نحن فتيات عراقيات لاجئات في الأردن. لقد  غادرنا مع عائلاتنا، بلدنا العراق، قسراً وهروباً من الإرهاب والأوضاع  الأمنية السيئة. بالأخص ما تعرضنا له من العصابات المسمية نفسها بالدولة  الإسلامية. أجبرنا على ترك بلدنا دون المعرفة ما هو المستقبل وماذا  ينتظرنا، لأن حياتنا كانت معرضة للخطر. نجونا بأرواحنا بالهروب منهم، لأن  هذا الحل الأمثل الذي كان باستطاعتنا أن نفعله.
 واجهنا الكثير من الصعاب خلال هروبنا  منهم، وترك كل ما نملك لننجو بحياتنا وإيماننا بالرب إلهنا يسوع المسيح.  اخترنا أن نتبع مسيحنا الذي نؤمن به، والذي لم يغفل عنا أبداً، أنقذنا من  ظلمهم، وأعطانا القوة لتحمّل الصعاب إلى أن وصلنا إلى الأردن.
 الحياة هنا آمنة، لكننا لا نملك حقوق  كوننا لاجئين ولا نملك تصريحات للعمل، ولا يمكننا إكمال دراستنا كوننا لا  نملك أوراقنا الرسمية الخاصة بالدراسة، وأيضاً أن الدراسة الجامعية مكلفة  مادياً. لكن رحمة الرب عظيمة، حيث استطعنا العمل في مشروع الرافدين، الذي  أسسه الأب ماريو كورنيللي، بالتعاون مع السفارة البابوية في الأردن، ومع  الكنيسة الكلدانية العراقية برعاية الأب زيد حبابة والسيد نمير أنكون  وراهبات السالزيان في عمّان، وبمساعدة بعض المتطوعات الإيطاليات".
 أخذنا دورة تدريبية وتعليمية عن كيفية  خياطة الملابس، وقد أنجزنا بعض القطع الجميلة، بأقمشة شرقية من صنع أيدينا.  فرحتنا كبيرة بهذه المبادرة الجميلة منه، لأنها أعطتنا فائدة معنوية  ومادية، فبوقفتهم معنا أحسسنا أننا مفيدات لأنفسنا وللمجتمع كوننا تعلمنا  الخياطة، شيء جديد في حياتنا وممتع بالنسبة لنا. حيث أننا لم نمارس هذه  المهنة سابقاً ولم يكن لدينا أدنى فكرة عنها، ولكن بمساعدتهم تعلمنا ولا  زلنا نتعلم ونأمل في المشغل أن نتطور أكثر في هذه المهنة. حلمنا هو أن  نستقر في دولة آمنة تمنحنا الحقوق الإنسانية والعيش والعمل بسلام وطمأنينية  وإمكانية متابعة دراستنا.
 نطلب منك أيها الأب الأقدس، أن تذكرنا في  صلاتك وأن تذكر بلدنا العراق لينعم الرب عليه بالسلام وعلى جميع الدول التي  هم بحاجة إلى السلام وعلى جميع الدول التي هي بحاجة إلى السلام وينجي كل  إنسان من الظلم والشر الموجدين في العالم ويهدي الخطأة المتسببين بهذه  الأعمال الشريرة، ليلمس الرب قلبهم بالمحبة والرحمة.
 لذلك نرغب بتقدمة رداء الكاهن هذا، مع  الأمل أنك ستلبسه يوم للاحتفال بالذبيحة الإلهية، وتصلي لأجلنا. فهو رمز  لمحبتنا لك وعربون شكر لشهادتك وكلمتك. لقد صنعنا هذا الرداء من بقايا  الأقمشة المرمية. فهني تشبهنا نحن المرمين خارج أرضنا وبلدنا من قبل أناس  متوحشين. فما هو مرفوض ومرذول، يمكن استخراج ما هو مفيد وجميل لتمجيد الرب.
 فرصتنا لا توصف لأنك قرأت كلماتنا  المتواضعة وتشعر بمعاناتنا وتصلي من أجلنا جميعاً. نتمنى أن نستطيع لقياك  في كراكوفيا في اليوم العالمي للشبيبة وأخذ بركتك. لكن يوجد بعض الأمور  التي تعيق هذا الشيء بالوقت الحالي كوننا لاجئات في الأردن. لأننا في حال  خرجنا من الأردن يتعذر علينا العودة من جديد. أنت فقط قادر على مساعدتنا!.  نحن نحبك كثيراً. أدامك الرب وحماك بشفاعة أمنا مريم العذراء وجميع  القديسين".


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يونيو 2016)

*بطريرك انطاكيا لسريان الشرق والعالم يطلب من الرئيس بارزاني تحرير مناطق المسيحيين من الإرهابيين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- KDP/

*خلال لقاء  له مع الرئيس بارزاني قدم بطريرك انطاكيا لسريان الشرق والعالم، الشكر  للرئيس بارزاني لمساعيه الدائمة لحماية المسيحيين، واعلن عن تمنياته  بمستقبل اكثر إشراقاً وضمان حقوق واستقرار المسيحيين، وانهم لا يحثون  المسيحيين بأي شكل من الأشكال على الهجرة وترك وطنهم.*


 استقبل الرئيس مسعود بارزاني رئيس إقليم  كوردستان في صلاح الدين اليوم الثلاثاء 762016 بطريرك انطاكيا لسريان الشرق  والعالم، قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني كريم والوفد المرافق  له.

  في اللقاء قدم قداسة البطريرك الشكر  للرئيس بارزاني لمساعيه الدائمة لحماية المسيحيين، واعرب عن امتنانه للرئيس  بارزاني لحثه الدائم للمسيحيين على البقاء في وطنهم وعدم التفكير في  الهجرة وترك الوطن. واكد في كلمة له على التعايش السلمي بين مكونات المنطقة  وكوردستان، كما اعرب عن تمنياته بمستقبل أكثر إشراقاً للمنطقة وضمان حقوق  المسيحيين واستقرارهم، وأنه لن يحث المسيحيين على الهجرة و ترك الديار  والوطن. وطالب الرئيس بارزاني بتحرير المناطق المسيحية المتبقية من  الإرهابيين وتمنى الخير والسعادة والرفاه والسلام لشعب كوردستان.

 في المقابل رحب الرئيس بارزاني بالوفد  الضيف، وفي كلمة له تحدث سيادته عن بدايات ظهور إرهابيي داعش وتهديداتهم  على امن المنطقة والإنسانية برمتها واعلن ان الإرهابيين ليسوا ضد مكون  بعينه، بل هم ضد كل الديانات والقيم الإنسانية. كما اوضح ان الكورد  والمسيحيين وكل مكونات كوردستان يرتبطون بمصير مشترك واحد وعليهم البقاء مع  بعض وعدم التفكير بالهجرة وترك مواطن الآباء والأجداد. كما اكد الرئيس  بارزاني على ضرورة تحرير كافة المناطق المحتلة وإنهاء داعش والقضاء عليه  وتحرير مدينة الموصل، واشار الى ضرورة الوقوف على واجبات وحقوق كل طرف قبل  تحرير المدينة والتوصل الى اتفاق بشأن مرحلة مابعد داعش بشكل بحيث يتم ضمان  حياة ومستقبل جميع مكونات محافظة نينوى.

 في جانب آخر من اللقاء شكر الوفد الضيف  جماهير وحكومة إقليم كوردستان لإستقبالهم وإيوائهم ومساعدتهم النازحين  المسيحيين وسعيهم من اجل تعميق روح التعايش والأخوة.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يونيو 2016)

*بمناسبة يوم الطفل العالمي..التقرير الخاص للجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حول الطفولة في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في  الولايات المتحدة الامريكية تصدر تقريرا ً خاصا ً حول الطفولة في العراق  بمناسبة يوم الطفل العالمي الذي أقرته الامم المتحدة في الاول من حزيران من  كل عام، تعبيرا ً عن أهمية حقوق الانسان للطفل الذي يشكل أهمية كبيرة في  البنية الاجتماعية لجميع الأمم.
  وفي الوقت الذي يحتفل فيه العالم بهذا  اليوم، يعاني أطفال العراق ومنذ سنوات عديدة من اعمال عنف ادت الى سوء  الاوضاع الامنية والاقتصادية والصحية والتعليمية حيث اضطر اكثر من مليون  طفل الى ترك مقاعدهم الدراسية، وكل هذه الاسباب ادت الى هدم كل ما يساهم في  حفظ حقوق الطفل العراقي.
  ان ظروف الحرب السيئة التي مر بها العراق  كانت لها أثرا ً سيئاً على الاوضاع الصحية للأطفال وما سببته من سوء  التغذية وما ينتج عنها من أعراض صحية كأمراض الدم، والامراض السرطانية،  والتشوهات الخلقية بسبب سوء التغذية والتلوث الحاصل نتيجة استخدام الاسلحة،  والانبعاثات السامة، وتلوث الاغذية، وسوء نوعيتها المستوردة من قبل  التجار، وعدم وجود سياسات صحية تستهدف صحة الطفل في كافة مراحله العمرية،  الى جانب النقص الشديد في مستوى الوعي الصحي للأطفال من قبل العائلة  والمؤسسات المختصة ذات العلاقة.
  وكان للنزوح القسري وفقدان منازلهم  واللجوء الى المخيمات، والعشوائيات اثراً لانقطاعهم عن التعليم، وهم يعيشون  في ظروف صعبة تأتي في مقدمتها الناحية الصحية نتيجة نقص الخدمات الاساسية  في مناطق المخيمات المنتشرة في العديد من المحافظات، لا سيما الصرف الصحي  الذي يسبب الامراض وانتقال الاوبئة، إضافة الى معاناة الاطفال من سوء  التغذية ونقصها التي تشكل أهمية كبيرة للنمو السليم للطفل، فضلا عن سهولة  تعرضهم للاستغلال، والاعتداء، والتحرش بسبب الظروف المعيشية السيئة التي  يعيشونها في هذه المخيمات، مما استوجب العمل لمساعدة اهاليهم فعملوا في جمع  العلب الفارغة من النفايات، والتسول، والعمل بالقرب من الاشارات المرورية،  والاماكن العامة لبيع المناديل وغيرها من الاشياء، فكثير منهم تعرض الى  مخاطر الانحراف، وارتكاب الجرائم.

 ولم يكن للأطفال نصيباً أفضل في المؤسسة  التعليمية، فقد ساهمت ظروف عديدة مجتمعة في سوء أوضاع التربية والتعليم  للأطفال في العراق، منها ما تعرض لها أعداد كبيرة من أطفال النازحين من  ظروف أجبرتهم على ترك التعليم أو الانقطاع عنه لأسباب مختلفة، أضافة الى  سوء ظروف المؤسسة التربوية والتعليمة بسبب النقص الشديد في الميزانية وعدم  وجود تخصيصات مالية كافية لقطاع التعليم من الميزانية العامة للدولة، وسوء  البنية التحتية، وقِدم بنايات المدارس، وهدمها بعد استهدافها بسبب ظروف  الحرب، وقِدم المناهج الدراسية والاساليب التربوية والتعليمية وعدم  مواكبتها للتطور الحاصل في مجال التعليم في العالم وعدم أهلية أعداد كبيرة  من المعلمين والمدرسين للقيام بهذه الوظيفة الانسانية.
  الى جانب وجود أعداد كبيرة من الاطفال  المعاقين بسبب الحرب أو لأسباب خلقية يعيشون في ظروف سيئة لا يتمتعون  بتعليم خاص وعناية خاصة، وان وجدت لا تكون بالمستوى الذي يحافظ على كرامتهم  الانسانية، ويعيش هؤلاء الاطفال في ظروف لا تقدم لهم ضمانات اجتماعية،  واقتصادية، وصحية ويصبحون ضمن الفئات الاكثر تعرضاً للانتهاك دون وجود  ضمانات من قبل مؤسسات الدّولة والجهات المعنية، وبالرغم من وجود العديد من  المنظمات الدولية والمحلية العاملة في مجال حقوق الطفل، الا أن الطفل  العراقي ظل يعاني من أسوأ أنواع المعاناة والظروف السيئة التي تمس إنسانيته  حيث هناك نسب عالية منهم ينامون في الحدائق العامة وهياكل البنايات،  والعشوائيات، والاماكن المهجورة في مناطق متعددة تفتقر الى ابسط الخدمات  الاساسية، وكذلك كانت لهذه الظروف الأثر الكبير في بروز العديد من الظواهر  الخطيرة على الاطفال من الإناث كالختان، وتزايد ظاهرة الزواج المبكر للتخلص  من العبء الاقتصادي والاجتماعي لتربيتهن، وخصوصاً لدى العوائل الفقيرة  المتعففة والنازحة.
  ان بروز العنف والارهاب والصعوبات  الاقتصادية والاجتماعية ادت الى ازدياد اعداد اليتامى من الذين فقدو ذويهم،  ومنهم من فقد المعيل الوحيد للعائلة، وظهور حالات جديدة في المجتمع مثل  التخلي عن الاطفال وبيعهم .. وكذلك وجود معاناة في دور اغلب رعاية الايتام  المنتشرة في المدن العراقية. 
  كما يتعرض الاطفال داخل مراكز التوقيف،  والاصلاحيات الى معاملة قاسية، والإهانة والحط من كرامتهم اثناء التحقيق،  وخلال فترة الاحتجاز، ومدة الحكم فضلاً عن بقائهم في ظروف عيش سيئة داخل  الاصلاحيات بسبب رداءة نوعية الاغذية، وعدم توفر الالبسة ووسائل التدفئة  والتبريد، وسوء المراكز الصحية في المؤسسات الاصلاحية وافتقارها الى  البرامج المتطورة التي تساهم في تأهيل نزلائها من الاحداث، حيث تشكل هذه  المؤسسة عاملاً خطيراً لاحتراف عدد من الاحداث لجرائم مختلفة بعد انتهاء  محكوميتهم.
  وكانت اخطر ما تعرضت لها الطفولة في  العراق في العصر الحديث عند دخول تنظيم داعش الارهابي الى المدن العراقية  حيث قام هذا التنظيم المدمر باختطاف وحجز الاطفال من الذكور الذين لا  يتجاوز اعمارهم (15) عام، وادخالهم في دورات بمعسكراتهم لتدريبهم على العنف  والكراهية والحقد والعمليات الحربية، ومشاركتهم في عمليات الاعدام والقتل  والذبح، وهذا مخالف لاتفاقية حقوق الطفل، والبروتوكول الاختياري بشأن  اشتراك الاطفال في النزاعات المسلحة الملحق بها، الى جانب اعداد كبيرة من  الفتيات القاصرات المحتجزات لدى هذا التنظيم الذي يقوم بعمليات بيعهن في  سوق النخاسة، وتزويج القاصرات لعناصرهم، ومعاملتهن كجاريات، وفرض الحجاب  على الفتيات الصغيرات في المناطق التي يتواجدون فيها حتى لاتباع الديانات  الاخرى غير المسلمة، وتنفيذ اقسى العقوبات بحق من لم ترتديه .. وخلال هذه  الايام هناك اكثر من (20) الف طفل محتجز ومحاصر من قبل تنظيم داعش الارهابي  مع عوائلهم في مدينة الفلوجة متخذين منهم دروعا ً بشرية لمنع تقدم القطعات  العسكرية العراقية لتحرير هذه المدن المحتلة، ما يعرضهم الى الخوف والرعب  الى جانب القصف الجوي والمدفعي المستمر.
  وتناشد الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان  الحكومة المركزية، وحكومة أقليم كوردستان لإيلاء اهمية خاصة والتركيز على  قضايا الطفل واعطاءها الاولوية، من خلال تطوير المناهج الدراسية، وبناء  القدرات ليساهم في خلق جيل جديد يكون مرتكزا ً للخطط التنموية في البلاد  للمستقبل، وتفعيل القوانين الخاصة بحقوق الطفل، ووضع عقوبات رادعة وتنفيذها  ضد كل من يمارس العنف ضدهم، سواءاً في المؤسسات التعليمية او من قبل  الاسرة والمجتمع وتحسين اوضاع الاطفال، واهمية زيادة النسب المالية المخصصة  للزوجية والاطفال في رواتب الموظفين كضمان اجتماعي للأطفال، وعلى منظمات  المجتمع المدني العاملة في مجال حقوق الطفل تفعيل نشاطاتهم ومطالباتهم  للنهوض بواقع الطفولة في العراق، وخاصة تحسين اوضاع الاطفال في مخيمات  النزوح .. كما ندعو المجتمع الدولي الى مساعدة العراق بتحرير اراضيه من  الارهاب، وابعاد الأطفال عن خطر النزاعات المسلحة، ومعالجة النواقص في ما  يخص ملف الطفولة في العراق من خلال المساهمات المختلفة من الدول المتقدمة  للنهوض بالأجيال القادمة وفق افضل الطرق التعليمية والتربوية والصحية.

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 7/حزيران/2016


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يونيو 2016)

*الأمانة العامة المؤقتة للمجمع المقدّس الانطاكي تعقد اجتماعها في أربيل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/  

 ترأس قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام  الثاني بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس  اجتماع الأمانة  العامة المؤقتة للمجمع المقدّس الانطاكي للكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية في  عاصمة أقليم كوردستان أربيل
 وشارك في الاجتماع أصحاب النيافة المطارنة  الأجلاء أعضاء الأمانة العامة المؤقتة مار يوستينوس بولس سفر النائب  البطريركي في زحلة والبقاع في لبنان  ومار فيلوكسينوس متياس نايش النائب  البطريركي في ألمانيا ومار نيقوديموس داود شرف مطران الموصل وكركوك واٌقليم  كوردستان ومار تيموثاوس متى الخوري النائب البطريركي في أبرشية دمشق  البطريركية.
  وقد حضر صاحبا النيافة مار غريغوريوس  صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي ومار تيموثاوس موسى الشماني مطران أبرشية  دير مار متى الاجتماع بدعوة من قداسة البطريرك.
  هذا وافتتح قداسته الاجتماع بالصلاة مستلهماً الروح القدس، ثمّ ناقش المجتمعون القضايا الكنسية بحسب جدول الاعمال .


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2016)

*بيان من البطريرك ساكو بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية على احتلال الموصل من قبل داعش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 بحزن وألم وقلق نستذكر الذكرى الثانية  للمأساة التي حصلت لأهالي الموصل، باحتلالها من قبل تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية  (داعش) في 10/6/2014، وتهجير سكانها وخصوصا المسيحيين منهم، ثم تهجير  أهالي بلدات سهل نينوى بعدهم بشهرين، والعمل على اجتثاث حضارتهم وتاريخهم  وذاكرتهم.
 امام هذا الواقع القاسي والمخيف، اننا لا  نزال نؤمن بان الحلّ يجب ان يأتي من "الداخل"، أي من العراقيين أنفسهم،  بترك نزاعاتهم وتغيير تفكيرهم ونهجهم وإيجاد إرادة سياسية صادقة للمصالحة  ورؤية واضحة وخطة ممنهجة للإصلاح ومعالجة المشاكل.
 هذه الحرب ليست إسلامية – مسيحية، انما هي  صراعات باسم الدين من اجل السلطة والمال. فالروابط بين المسيحيين  والمسلمين والديانات الأخرى كثيرة وتاريخية كما أن الاختلافات طبيعية "الله  خلقنا مختلفين". لذا نناشد الجميع في هذا الشهر الفضيل للمسلمين وسنة  الرحمة للمسيحيين ألاّ يسمحوا للفتنة الطائفية ان تمزقهم، ولا للخوف أن  يستولي عليهم، بل أن يتحلوا بالإيمان والصبر والرجاء، وأن يرصوا الصفوف  ويتعاونوا لتحرير بلداتهم وتحقيق السلام والأمان والمساواة للجميع.
 وهنا نتوجه الى المسيحيين الموجعين بشكل  خاص وندعوهم الى التضامن مع شعبهم ويثبتوا في ارضهم ويواصلوا تاريخهم  المجيد ورسالتهم بشجاعة، ويعززوا التعاون والعيش المشترك مع مواطنيهم.
   وفي الختام نسأل الله أن يرعى العراق ويحمي اهله.

 د. لويس روفائيل ساكو
 بطريرك الكلدان في العالم


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2016)

*موصليون يحلمون: أنتظر اليوم الذي أعود فيه إلى منزلي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ارفع صوتك/
 بقلم متين أمين:
 رغم ظروف النزوح الصعبة التي يعيشونها منذ نحو عامين، إلا أن العوائل النازحة من الموصل  والمناطق الأخرى التي سيطر عليها تنظيم داعش في صيف 2014، ما زالوا  ينتظرون العودة إلى منازلهم واستعادة ممتلكاتهم التي استحوذ عليها التنظيم  بالقوة.
 تركت المواطنة المسيحية جمانة منزلها وكل  ما تملك من ممتلكات، وهربت مع عائلتها من الموصل مع آلاف العوائل الأخرى  عند سماعها بدخول التنظيم إلى المدينة، في 10 حزيران/يونيو عام 2014.
 تتحدث جمانة لموقع (إرفع صوتك) عن مصير  منزلها بعد خروجها من المدينة، قائلة “أنا كنت أسكن في الحي العربي،  منازلنا كانت من أولى المنازل التي كتب عليها التنظيم حرف الـ(ن)”.
 اتصل بجمانة سكان الحي آنذاك وأبلغوها بما  حدث وأخبروها أن كتابة حرف (ن) من قبل داعش على بيوت المسيحيين تعني  مصادرتها واعتبارها عقارات تابعة للتنظيم.
 تهجير المسيحيين
 بعد سيطرته على الموصل،  أبلغ التنظيم المسيحيين في المدينة أنّهم أمام ثلاثة خيارات وأعطوهم ثلاثة  أيّام للاختيار منها. وكانت الخيارات إما اعتناق الإسلام أو دفع الجزية أو  القتل، وجرى التبليغ من خلال مساجد المدينة.
 لذا بدأ عدد من المسيحيين الخروج من  المدينة خلال المدة المحددة لهم، لكنهم وجدوا مسلحي داعش يقفون على الطريق  الوحيد للخروج من موصل، وأوقفوا العوائل المسيحية ونهبوها وجردوها من كل ما  تملك، حتى وثائقهم الثبوتية لم تسلم من داعش. وخرجوا من المدينة بملابسهم،  مشياً على الأقدام لأن التنظيم منع خروجهم بالسيارات من المدينة.
 وتردف جمانة “خسرنا منازلنا الحديثة  البناء، التي كانت في مناطق راقية من الموصل، وخسرنا أراضينا وأرصدتنا في  البنوك ومجوهراتنا وأثاثنا وكل ما نمتلك، وكانت هذه الممتلكات نتاج سنوات  طوال من العمل، خسرنا كل شيء. حتى كنائسنا وآثارنا هي الأخرى لم تسلم  وتعرضت للنهب والتدمير من قبل داعش. لكنني سأظل أنتظر اليوم الذي أعود فيه  إلى منزلي ومدينتي بعد تطهيرها من الدواعش”.
 وتطالب جمانة المجتمع الدولي بتوفير حماية دولية للمسيحيين ولمناطقهم لكي يستطيعوا العودة إليها بعد تحريرها من داعش.
 “كان لي منزل جميل”
 وتشارك المواطنة أم رفل، وهي مسيحية كذلك،  جمانة في معاناتها وحزنها، فهي الأخرى استولى تنظيم داعش على منزلها وسرق  كل ما فيه من مقتنيات وممتلكات. وتقول لموقع (إرفع صوتك) “كان لي منزل جميل  جداً وضخم في الموصل، مليء بالتحف والأثاث الثمينة، قضيت أروع أيام حياتي  فيه”.
 تقول أم رفل إنّ التنظيم استولى على  المنزل وقطعة أرض كانت تملكها وزوجها وكذلك محل زوجها التجاري في سوق لبيع  الأجهزة الكهربائية “وسرق مسلحو داعش كل ما في المحل من بضاعة وسرقوا ما في  المنزل من مجوهرات و أموال”.
 قادة تنظيم داعش استولوا على كافة منازل  المسيحيين والموطنين الذين هربوا من المدينة بعد سيطرة التنظيم عليها.  وبحسب مصادر مطلعة من داخل الموصل، يسكن قادة التنظيم في منازل المسيحيين، و  بدأوا خلال الأشهر الماضية بعرض ممتلكات وعقارات المسيحيين للبيع في  المزاد العلني، بينما أجّروا المنازل الأخرى بأسعار زهيدة جداً ووزعوا ما  تبقى منها على مسلحيهم.
 وتُشير أم رفل إلى تلقيها اتصالات من  زميلاتها الموظفات المتواجدات في الموصل، طالبنها بالعودة. وتقول “زميلاتي  الموظفات وجيراني أبلغنني في اتصال هاتفي أن داعش يعرض منزلي للإيجار بسعر  بخس، وطالبنني بالعودة لاسترجاع منزلي مقابل دفع الفدية، لكنني أبيت أن  أتخلى عن ديني وأخضع لسلطة عصابات وإرهابيين. وها أنا الآن أبدأ من الصفر  من جديد وأعيش كنازحة مجهولة المصير”.
 قصف داعش العشوائي
 قصة جميل اللهيبي تختلف عن قصة جمانة وأم رفل، فمنزله دُمر بقصف لتنظيم داعش على قريته الواقعة جنوب شرق الموصل.
 ويقول جميل لموقع (إرفع صوتك) إنّه كان  يسكن مع سبع عوائل أخرى في منزل كبير في قرية المهانة، التي تتكون تقريباً  من 120 بيتاً. وبعد دخول داعش القرية قل عدد العوائل فيها حتى وصل إلى 80  عائلة.
 تعرض منزله للقصف من قبل التنظيم أثناء  عملية تحرير القرية من قبل قوات الجيش العراقي. “داعش قصف القرية بشكل  عشوائي، أصابت قذائفه منزلنا، بعد أن تمكنا من الهروب من القرية، لكن لا  نعلم ما حدث للمنزل وما نسبة الدمار الذي لحق به وكذلك فقدنا ممتلكاتنا  وأغنامنا التي تركناها كلها”.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2016)

*الدراسة السريانية تقدم التهاني لعميد كلية اللغات في جامعة بغداد*





 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 بغداد – اعلام المديرية



 اجرى وفد من المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية ترأسه السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام وضم عدد من مدراء  الاقسام ومسؤولي الشعب في المديرية، زيارة تواصل اليوم 8 حزيران 2016  لعمادة كلية اللغات بجامعة بغداد قدم خلالها الوفد التهنئة للدكتورة مي  اسطيفان بمناسبة تسنمها منصبها الجديد كعميد لكلية اللغات.
 رافق الوفد خلال زيارته لعمادة الكلية،  الاستاذ ليث حسن محمد رئيس قسم اللغة السريانية في كلية اللغات والاستاذ  عمار عبد الرزاق مقرر القسم والدكتور فوزي الهنداوي مدير وحدة الاعلام في  كلية اللغات.
 تطرق النقاش خلال اللقاء حول تعريف  المتقدمين للدراسة في قسم اللغة السريانية عن هذه اللغة وماهيتها وكذلك عن  اعداد برنامج ناطق تعليمي لنطق الحروف والحركات لمساعدة الدارسين للغة  السريانية، كما اكدت الدكتورة مي اسطيفان اهمية التعاون المشترك بين  المديرية والكلية في تعيين الطلبة خريجي قسم اللغة السريانية في المديرية  بصفة مدرس ومعلم لغة سريانية.
 من جانبه اكد السيد ججو في اللقاء عن حرص  المديرية في الاختيار عند تعيين مدرسين ومعلمين لغة سريانية في منح  الاولوية للخريجيين الاكاديميين، كذلك تحدث السيد ججو عن انجاز المديرية  لبرنامج تعليمي ناطق باللغة السريانية وباللهجة الشرقية، مستعرضا انجازات  المديرية في فتح مراكز محو الامية باللغة السريانية لاول مرة في العراق  لتعليم الكبار وتقديم الدروس التعليمية في فضائية العراق التربوية  باللهجتين الشرقية والغربية وتقديم الدروس بطريقة عرض الدمى للتربية  الدينية المسيحية.
 فيما اعلن الاستاذ عمار خلال اللقاء ان  قسم اللغة السريانية في كلية اللغات سوف يفتتح الدراسة المسائية من العام  الدراسي القادم بشرط معدل 60% فما فوق مع استثناء لشرط العمر ومن خريجي  المرحلة الاعدادية للفرع العلمي والادبي.
 هذا وتمنى الوفد الزائر في ختام زيارته  الموفقية والنجاح لعميد كلية اللغات في مهامها الجديدة، فيما اعربت  الدكتورة مي عن خالص شكرها وتثمينها للوفد الزائر.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2016)

*المجمع الأرثوذكسي الكبير هو حدث تاريخي، ولا يجب لأحد أن يتغيب*




 

 عشتارتيفي كوم- أبونا/
 بقلم: أندريا تورنيللي ، ترجمة: منير بيوك
 2016/06/09

 فليضئ الروح القدس عقول كبار الأساقفة.  إنه لحدث تاريخي، ولا يجب لأحد من الكنائس الأرثوذكسية أن يتغيب عن هذا  المجمع الأرثوذكسي الكبير. نحن بحاجة إلى العبور إلى تصور يؤدي إلى  الوحدة..." يعمل خريسوستوموس سافاتوس (55 عاماً)، متروبوليت منطقة ميسينيا،  بإقليم بيلوبونيز اليوناني، أستاذاً في العقيدة في جامعة أثينا، وهو عضو  في مجلس الحوار والوحدة المسيحية. وسيمثل شخصياً الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية  اليونانية في المجمع الكبير الذي سيبدأ أعماله في 19 حزيران في كريت. وكما  هو معلوم، فإن هذا الحدث شابه العديد من العوامل في الأسابيع الأخيرة، كان  آخرها الطلب الذي تقدمت به الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية البلغارية طالبة تأجيل  المجمع بسبب خلافات حول النصوص التحضيرية.
 نشرت بطريركية القسطنطينية المسكونية، في  السادس من حزيران الحالي، بياناً ذكّرت فيه جميع الأطراف المعارضة بأن جميع  القرارات المتعلقة بالموعد، والإجراءات، والنصوص التي سيتم مناقشتها في  المجمع الأرثوذكسي الكبير -وهو الأول الذي يتم في قرون- قد تمّ بناءً على  موافقة متبادلة بين جميع الرئاسات الكنسية. لذلك، فمن الممكن عرض أية  اختلافات أو تعديلات أو اقتراحات خلال منقاشات المجمع.

 أيها المتروبوليت خريسوستوموس، ما الذي سيحصل في النهاية؟ هل ستشارك جميع الكنائس الأرثوذكسية في هذا المجمع؟
 "نحن ننتظر عمل الروح القدس. نحن نمر  بمرحلة صعبة لكن من الممكن لكل طرف التوصل إلى اتفاق. لقد تم اتخاذ  الموافقة على كل شيء خلال اجتماع كبار الأساقفة في كانون الثاني الماضي،  وصوت الجميع لصالح المجمع الأرثوذكسي الكبير الذي سيعقد في كريت بدءاً من  19 حزيران. إنني متأكد أن الروح القدس سيضيء عقولهم كما أنني لا أستطيع فهم  لماذا حصل هذا التغيير. إنها لحظة تاريخية ولا يجب على الكنائس  الأرثوذكسية أن تتغيب من المجمع الأرثوذكسي الكبير. نريد أن نصل إلى شكل من  أشكال الوحدة...".
 في الأسابيع الأخيرة اقترح بعض أساقفة  الكنسية الأرثوذكسية اليونانية بعض تعديلات ترمي إلى التخلي عن كلمة  "كنيسة" في إشارة إلى الإيمان الكاثوليكي. ماذا يعني هذا؟
 "اقترح بعض الأساقفة هذه التغييرات في  النص المتعلق حول العلاقات بين الأرثوذكسية وباقي العالم المسيحي. تم قبول  التعديل وسيتم وضعه على جدول النقاش".

 لكن لحد الآن هل  يعتبر الأرثوذكس الكاثوليكيين كنيسة حقيقية ؟
 "بالطبع إن الأمر كذلك. لقد تم اعتبار  الكنيسة الكاثوليكية على الدوام على أنها كنيسة. وما نشير إليه هو اقتراح  قدمه بعض المحافظين الذين لا يريدون أن يضعوا الكنائس على نفس المستوى.  لكنني أعتقد أنه من غير المرجح أن يمرر هذا الاقتراح. وهناك العديد من  الذين لا يتفقون مع هذا التعديل".

 ما هي النقاط الرئيسية للمجمع الأرثوذكسي الكبير؟
 "أولاً وقبل كل شيء مشهد وحدة جميع  الكنائس الأرثوذكسية، بحضور كبار الأساقفة، يحتفلون بالليتورجيا الإلهية  سوية. ثانياً رسالة إلى عالم اليوم وشعوبه بخصوص مشاكل اجتماعية وأخلاقية  بصورة خاصة، والدفاع عن الحياة والعائلة، والأذى الذي يسببه الطلاق  للعائلة، والسلام والحروب العديدة التي يتم خوضها حالياً، والدفاع عن  الخليقة، والمشاكل التي تواجه البيئة. وكما أن هناك نقطة أخرى مهمة تتعلق  بإمكانية نجاح الكنائس الأرثوذكسية في الوصول إلى حلّ لبعض المشاكل القائمة  بينهم".

 ذكرت موضوع الطلاق. تسمح الكنائس الأرثوذكسية بالزواج الثاني. كيف يتم التوافق بين هذه الجوانب؟
 "لن يتم التساؤل حول المبدأ اللاهوتي  المتعلق بالاقتصاد، الذي يسمح بذلك، كما أقره بالفعل المجلس المسكوني. لكن  ذلك لا يمنعنا من التأمل في حقيقة أن الطلاق يؤذي العائلة".
 لقد تبنت الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية مواقف مختلفة جداً حول الحوار مع المسيحيين الآخرين في المسار المسكوني نحو الوحدة...
 "سنناقش محتويات وحدود هذا الحوار. من  الصحيح القول أن لدى بعض الكنائس الأرثوذكسية معارضة لهذه العملية. إنها  صفة من صفات الكنائس فلكل شخص الحرية في أن يقول ما يشاء. لكن ذلك لا يعني  أنه إذا ما فكر شخص ما في طريقة ما فسيكون له الكلمة الفاصلة".


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يونيو 2016)

*بيان من بطريركيتي أنطاكية للسريان الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس: عامان على اقتلاع شعبنا من الموصل وسهل نينوى وجرح التهجير القسري ينزف*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 لقد مرّ عامان على اقتلاع أبناء شعبنا  السرياني من أرض الآباء والأجداد في الموصل وسهل نينوى، بعمل إجرامي شنيع  يبلغ درجة الإبادة العرقية والدينية، ارتكبته داعش ومثيلاتها من المنظمات  الإرهابية التي تكفّر الإنسان الذي لا يدين بما تدين ولا يسلّم بما تسلّم  به.
 إنّه العاشر من حزيران عام 2014، يوم  تشتُّت أبنائنا هائمين على وجوههم، تاركين الموصل الحدباء، ثمّ تبعه ليل  6-7 آب من العام عينه حيث استمرّت عملية الاقتلاع لأبنائنا في قرى وبلدات  سهل نينوى، في قره قوش وبرطلة وبحزاني وبعشيقة وتللسقف والقوش وكرمليس  وسواها، متخبّطين خبط عشواء في الليلة الظلماء. فغدوا نازحين مشرّدين في  كردستان العراق وفي البلدان المجاورة في لبنان والأردن وتركيا.
 أمّا اليوم، وبعد سنتين من هذه النكبة  التي حلّت بأبناء شعبنا، فإنّنا نلمس تقاعس الدول صاحبة القرار وخنوع  المجتمع الدولي الذي يبقى صامتاً أمام هذا مشهد إبادة شعب عريق وأصيل لا بل  مؤسّس لحضارة بلاده المشرقية.
 إنّنا أبناء الشهداء الذين دافعوا عن  إيمانهم وأرضهم وعرضهم، وذادوا عن حياض أوطانهم، شاهدين لإيمانهم ومبادئهم  حتى بذل الدم. فيما نرحّب بتوصيف بعض الدول ما تقوم به المنظّمات الإرهابية  على أنّه إبادة للمسيحيين والأقليات العرقية والدينية الأخرى، نستنكر أشدّ  الاستنكار عدم قيام أي تحرّك جدّي من المجتمع الدولي ومن الحكومة العراقية  في سبيل تسريع الخطى لتحرير الموصل وقرى سهل نينوى من هذه الجماعات  الإرهابية التي عاثت وتعيث فيها فساداً. فقد هدمت كنائسنا وأديرتنا،  وبالأخصّ دير مار بهنام وأخته سارة حيث تمّ تفجير ضريح القديس، وسلبت أملاك  أبناء شعبنا ومقتنياتهم، ناشرة ظلامة الموت والدمار والانحطاط الخلقي.
 لقد انفطر قلبانا الأبويّان مراراً حين  قمنا بزيارات عديدة معاً وكذلك كلّاً منّا بمفرده، فتفقّدنا أبناءنا  النازحين إلى مدن وبلدات كردستان العراق، وتلمّسنا معاناتهم المريرة  وافتقادهم لأبسط مقوّمات العيش البشري اللائق من مسكن يأويهم وعمل كريم  يعتاشون منه، فضلاً عن الطبابة والتعليم لأولادهم. وهنا، لا بدّ لنا أن  نشكر حكومة إقليم كردستان لكلّ الجهود المضنية التي تبذلها في سبيل تقديم  ما يمكن من خدمات أساسية لتوفير المعيشة اللائقة لهم في ظلّ هذه الظروف  العصيبة. لكنّنا نؤكّد على مطالبتنا الملحّة للإسراع في التحرير وعودة  أبنائنا وبناتنا إلى أرضهم وبيوتهم، على أن يحظوا بعيش آمن مستقرّ وبظروف  حياتية لائقة تحفظ كرامتهم وتُعيد إليهم ثقتهم بوطنهم وأملهم بمستقبل  يرجونه زاهراً فيه.
 ومن هنا، نقول لأبنائنا وبناتنا المقتلَعين من بيوتهم ومجتمعاتهم:
 إنّنا معكم في كلّ لحظة، نشدّ على أياديكم  ونحثّكم على أن تُبقوا جذوة الرجاء متّقدةً بأنّه لا بدّ لليل المحنة أن  ينجلي، ليبزغ فجر العودة عمّا قريب. فنحن نثق ملء الثقة بوعد الربّ بأن  يبقى في وسط كنيسته فلا تتزعزع أبداً.
 لا تفقدوا إيمانكم، بل تشجّعوا وتشدّدوا ثابتين في الربّ يسوع القائل: لا تخافوا... "ثقوا إنّي غلبت العالم" (يو 16: 33).



 10 حزيران 2016









     اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان
 بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي
   اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني
 بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يونيو 2016)

*صلاة استغاثة في مجمع عيون أربيل للنازحين (كرملش) بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية لسقوط نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية لسقوط نينوى  أُقيمت صلاة استغاثة في مجمع عيون أربيل (كرملش) وذلك يوم الجمعة الموافق  10 حزيران 2016. وبسبب أن نتائج سقوط نينوى لا تزال تؤلم وتفتك بالنازحين  كل يوم.
 طالب المصلون من الله أن يلهم المسؤولين  لتعجّلوا بتحرير الأراضي المسلوبة وفي مقدّمتها نينوى، حيث المعاناة لا  زالت قائمة والوضع يزداد سوءاً. 
 من خلال هذه الصلاة رفع المصلّون قلوبهم  وأياديهم إذ حملوا أغصان الزيتون التي تُشير إلى السلام، تُرفرف منها شرائط  سوداء وبيضاء تُشير إلى المأساة والمطالبة بالتحرير. كما أوقدوا شموعهم  طالبين أن تتحقّق أمالهم.
 أراد المصلّون أن يبلغوا رسالة بطريقة  روحية إلى كل المسؤولين والمجتمع الدولي وإن تغيّبَت قنوات الإعلام.. فهو  وائقون بأن رسالتهم ستصل عبر الخيرين والمتضامنين معهم لكي يكون هناك تحرك  لأجل إنهاء هذه المعاناة وتحرير الارض وإنقاذ ما تبقّى إنقاذه من بشر  وحضارة وتاريخ..


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يونيو 2016)

*المجلس الشعبي في المانيا : عامان على التهجير القسري.. مئة عام على الابادة الجماعية والمستقبل مجهول*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في هذه الأيام تمر الذكرى الثانية للأعلان  الرسمي ببدء الإبادة الجماعية لشعبنا المنكوب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  المسيحي على ايدي تنظيم داعش الارهابي والتي ابتدأت فصولها بعد نيسان /2003  امام انظار المجتمع الدولي والمحلي الحكومي والشعبي  .
 ان ما يتعرض له شعبنا والاقليات في العراق  في سلسلة من عمليات الابادة الجماعية بشكل ممنهج من ترويع وقتل وتهجير  قسري اضافة لعمليات التغييرات الديموغرافي لمناطق تواجده التي رافقت مسيرته  التاريخية في تاريخه القديم والحديث ، الا ان ما تعرض له منذ نيسان /2003  في عموم العراق ( البصرة العمارة الناصرية ديالي بغداد الانبار صلاح الدين  كركوك والموصل ) كانت سمته اكثر دموية وعنصرية واكثر بلاءا في قلع جذوره من  موطنه الاصلي بين النهرين ، وجراء ذلك قدم شعبنا قرابين من الشهداء بسبب  تشبثه بأرضه والدفاع عن حقوقه ومطالبه المشروعة ، حيث قدم الاف الشهداء وتم  تهديم وتجريف عشرات الاديرة والكنائس والآثار التاريخية لشعبنا في نينوى  التاريخية الى جانب التهجير القسري في سهل نينوى حصنه الاخير في الوطن ، لم  تكن تحصل تلك الجرائم المروعة لولا وجود حواضن اجتماعية فكرية دينية قومية  ضيقة وعنصرية مقيته وسلوك عدواني ودوني باتجاه الآخر كرستها العقلية  الاستعلائية للبعض الى جانب العملية السياسية العرجاء التي جاءت ضد رغبات  المواطن العراقي البسيط الذي كان يحلم بالعيش الكريم بعد سقوط الديكتاتورية  في العراق .
 نحن نستذكر الذكرى الثانية لسقوط الموصل  بيد داعش الارهابي نتطلع من الجميع اخواننا في في عراقنا العزيز وخاصة قواه  المدنية للعمل من اجل ترسيخ قيم التعايش السلمي لبناء عراق ديمقراطي يحتضن  جميع ابنائه واحترام خصوصياتهم الدينية والثقافية ويعد ذلك اساس الشراكة  الحقيقة في الوطن دون شعارات ترفع هنا وهناك عند الحاجة.
 ان ما تعرض له شعبنا من احتلال لمناطقه  التاريخية ومناطق تواجده في عموم العراق يشعر بخيبة امل بمن حوله لما تعرض  له من مآسي حيث كانت ومازالت مناطقه عرضة للزوال حتى وان حدث تحرير مناطقه  فما ينتظره هو اكثر كارثة بحق هذا الشعب الاعزل ، فمخططات التغيير  الديموغرافي من الان وقبل التحرير تعمل بشكل حثيث في تغيير ديموغرافية  المنطقة كل هذا يحدث قبل تحرير مناطق شعبنا في سهل نينوى انها الكارثة  الاكبر في حياة شعبنا مما يجعل نزيف الهجرة تتوسع دائرته يوم بعد يوم ويعد  هذا التهجير الممنهج خارج عن ارادة ابناء شعبنا الاعزل اكبر معضلة تواجه  مصير ومستقبل شعبنا .
 ان شعبنا وبالرغم من الصورة القاتمة  الحقيقية التي تحيق به من مخططات واجندات داخلية وخارجية ، الا يبقى الامل  واصرار ابناء شعبنا في الدفاع والتشبث بآخر شبر في ارض الاباء والاجداد هو  مصيرنا المحتوم والمطلوب من جميع ابناء شعبنا متطلعين جميعا في اعمار  مناطقه بعد تحريرها من براثن داعش الارهابية.
 المجد والخلود لشهداءنا الابرار وشهداء كوردستان والعراق
 تحية احترام وتقدير للمخطوفات والمخطوفين
 تحية حب واحترام لجميع الناجيات والناجين
 تحية احترام وتقدير لشعبنا الصامد الصابر

 كامل زومايا


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يونيو 2016)

الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية تقيم محاضرة بمناسبة مرور عامين على احتلال مدينة الموصل





 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


  بمناسبة مرور عامين على احتلال مدينة  الموصل استضافت الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة  الامريكية فرع أقليم كوردستان المحامي المستشار هفال وهاب رشيد المتخصص في  جرائم الجينو سايد في محاضرة ً تحت عنوان " جرائم داعش والقانون الدولي "  في قاعة المركز الاكاديمي في مدينة عنكاوا بمحافظة اربيل.


  في البداية رحب الاعلامي المخضرم موفق  حداد بالسادة الحضور، يتقدمهم اعضاء من مجلس النواب العراقي، وبرلمان  كوردستان، ورؤساء الاحزاب وممثليهم .. والسادة المسؤولين والعاملين في  الحكومة .. ومندوبي منظمات المجتمع المدني .. والعاملين في وسائل الاعلام  المختلفة .. ثم دعا الجميع للوقوف دقيقة صمت حدادا ً على ارواح شهداء  الحرية والديمقراطية، شهداء العراق.


  بعدها القيت كلمة المنتدى العراقي  لمنظمات حقوق الانسان التي ركزت على ايقاف الانتهاكات الجسيمة لحقوق  الانسان في العراق .. واهمية محاسبة الذين تسببوا  بهذه الكارثة التاريخية  للبلد من خلال محاكمات قضائية عادلة للسياسيين والعسكريين .. والاهتمام  بقضايا النازحين وتقديم المساعدات الفورية لهم .. ومطالبة المجتمع الدولي،  ومنظمات الاغاثة الدولية بتحمل مسؤوليتهم الانسانية والقانونية والاخلاقية  لإعادة اعمار المدن والمناطق المتضررة .


  بعدها تحدث رئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق  الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حميد مراد عن هذه الذكرى الحزينة  والمؤلمة، مستذكرا ً الجرائم التي ارتكبها تنظيم داعش الارهابي ضد ابناء  الشعب العراقي .. ثم قدم نبذه عن المحامي المستشار هفال وهاب رشيد .. الذي  تطرق في محاضرته الى السلوكيات المشينة لهذا التنظيم الذي نفذ ابشع الجرائم  بحق الابرياء من ابناء المكونات في المدن التي احتلها وفرض ما يحلو له  بالقوة، حيث زرع الرعب والخوف، وسبى النساء، وادخل الاطفال في معسكرات  لتدريبهم على الحقد والكراهية واشراكهم في تنفيذ العمليات الارهابية، الى  جانب قيامهم بعمليات قتل فردية وجماعية، كل هذه الجرائم ترتقي الى جرائم  الابادة الجماعية وجرائم ضد الانسانية التي يعاقب عليها القانون الدولي ..  وكذلك عرج على المعاهدات الدولية، ومحكمة لاهاي، والنصوص الدستورية  العراقية.


 بعدها تم فتح باب المداخلات والأسئلة،  ونوقشت خلالها أمور وقضايا عديدة متعلقة بالشأن العراقي .. وتوافقت الآراء  على اهمية العمل المشترك لإنهاء داعش من الاراضي العراقية، وعودة النازحين  والحياة الطبيعية الى المدن التي كانت تحت سيطرتهم.
  هذا وقت وزعت الجمعية العراقية لحقوق  الانسان على الحضور الكريم تقريرا ً عن الجرائم التي ارتكبها تنظيم داعش  بحق المواطنين العراقيين منذ دخوله الى مدينة الموصل ولغاية الان، والذي  تألف من (55) صفحة.



  الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
http://www.ihrsusa.net/


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يونيو 2016)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يدعو لمشاركة المسيحيين بـ"حل عراقي وطني"*






 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - المدى برس/


 دعا  بطريرك الكلدان في العراق العالم،  مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو، يوم السبت، إلى تأسيس تيار وطني مدني في  العراق يضم الجميع تحت خيمة المواطنه، مؤكداً على أهمية مشاركة المسيحيين  في التوصل لـ"حل عراقي وطني" بديل بعد "فشل الطرح الطائفي"، في حين عزا  رئيس المبادرة الوطنية، غسان العطية، "الخلل" الحالي في المجتمع العراقي  لغياب الطبقة الوسطى كونها هي التي "تعمِّر وتبني".


 جاء ذلك خلال  لقاء  البطريرك ساكو،  في  ديوان البطريركية بالعاصمة بغداد، برئيس المبادرة الوطنية (موطني)، غسان  العطية، والنائب  السابق عمر الجبوري، وعضو تنسيقية بغداد، خالد الطائي،  بحسب بيان للبطريركية.


 وأوردت البطريركية، أن "اللقاء ركز عن  أهمية مشاركة المسيحيين في التوصل لحل عراقي وطني ذي رؤيا سياسية بديلة بعد  فشل الطرح الطائفي، وأن يسهموا بدور أكثر فاعلية في إنقاذ العراق برغم  تناقص عددهم"، عادة أن "العدد ليس مهماً في مثل هذه الحالات بقدر أهمية  النوعية والكفاءة والتوجه الصحيح لتضافر الجهود من أجل مستقبل زاهر للبلد".


 وقال البطريرك ساكو، خلال اللقاء، إن  "الانغلاق يعني الموت بينما الانفتاح يعني التكامل"، داعياً إلى "تِأسيس  تيار مدني وطني يُدمج الجميع تحت خيمة المواطنة الواحدة".


 من جانبه قال العطية، إن "غياب الطبقة  الوسطى في المجتمع العراقي الحالي أحدث خللاً في البلاد"، عازياً ذلك إلى  أن "الطبقة المتوسطة هي التي تعمِّر وتبني".


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يونيو 2016)

*الكنيسة الأرمنية تحتفل اليوم بعيد إكتشاف ذخائر القديس كريكور (غريغوريوس) المنوّر*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك/

 تحتفل الكنيسة الأرمنية اليوم السبت 11  حزيران 2016 بعيد إكتشاف ذخائر القديس كريكور (غريغوريوس) المنوِّر، رسول  أرمينيا وشفيعها واول اسقف وبطريرك عليها ، ومعروف بشفيع الأمراض الخبيثة .
 من هو القديس كريكور؟
 عندما كان ملك الأرمن تريدات (درطاد)  الثالث عائداً من روما، مرّ بقيصريّة ( تركيا الوسطى ) حيث كان يعيش فيها  عدد كبير من الأرمن الهاربين من السيطرة الفارسية، فاستعان بهم وكان من  بينهم كريكور بن اناك، وكان مسيحياً .
 أُعجب الملك بكريكور دون أن يعلم انه ابن  الذي قتله أبوه ، وطلب منه أن يصطحبه إلى أرمينيا، فلبى طلبه وعاد كريكور  إلى أرمينيا ليخدم البلاط الملكي .
 كان كريكور من أنشط حاشية الملك لدرجة أن  تريدات الثالث طلب منه يوماً أن يُقدّم إلى الالهة اناهيد البخور وأغصان  الغار تمجيداً لإسمها، فرفض كريكور هذا الطلب معلناً أنه مسيحي، لا يعبد  الأصنام ولا يُقدّم لهم القرابين . فحزن الملك، واشتدّ غضبه لما علِم أن  والد كريكور قتل أباه الملك خوسروف. فأمر بتعذيبه، ثمّ بسجنه وأخيراً رماه  في بئر عميق ليتخلّص منه .
 وكان القديس كريكور يتحمّل كل هذ المشقات  متذكراً كلام القديس بولس: “وهاءَنذا ً اليوم ماضٍ إلى اورشليم أسيرَ  الرُّوح، لا أدري ماذا يَحدُثُ لي فيها. على أنَّ الرُّوحَ القُدُسَ  يُؤَكِّدُ لي في كُلِّ مدينةٍ بأن السّلاسِلَ والشَّدائِدَ تنتظِرُني.  ولكِنِّي لا أُبالي بحياتي ولا أرى لها قيمةً عندي ، فحسبي أن أُتِمَّ شوطي  وأُتِمَّ الخِدمةَ التي تلَقَّيتُها من الربِّ يسوع ، أي أن أشهَدَ  لِبِشارةِ نِعمَةِ الله ” ( أعمال الرسل ٢٠ : ٢٢ – ٢٤ ) لكن العناية  الإلهية خططت مصير الشعب الأرمني من هذا البئر .
 عاش كريكور خمسة عشر عاماً بين الثعابين  والحشرات دون أن يمسه أذى ، وكان يأكل رغيفاً واحداً من الخبز بفضل إمرأة  كانت ترميه له من خلال ثقب وجدته محفوراً في إحدى جوانب البئر، إلى أن  أنقذه الله وكان خروجه من البئر نصراً جديداً .
 مرض الملك تريدات :في هذه الأثناء أعلن  ترايانوس امبرطور روما القضاء على المسيحيين بإضطهادهم وقتلهم ورميهم أمام  الأسود المفترسة، فهرب من روما ثلاثون فتاة مع القديسة هربسيمه اللواتي  التجأنا إلى أرمينيا.
 علِم الملك تريدات الثالث بوجودهن فأمر  بحضور هربسيمه إلى القصر .كانت نية الملك إمتلاك هذه الفتاة الجميلة ،  لكنها رفضت جميع مغرياته وعروضه . ولمّا حاول السيطرة عليها بالقوة، دفعته  إلى الوراء وخرجت من القصر هاربة . فأمر بقطع رؤوس الفتيات بعد أن خرجت  هربسيمه وجرحت كرامة الملك . فعاقبه الله لهذه الجريمة ، فأصيب بداء غريب ،  فترك القصر وذهب إلى الغابات بعد أن أصبح منظره كالحيوان .
 الأعجوبة الكبيرة :لكن العناية الإلهية ،  مهدّت الطريق إلى معرفة النور من خلال ظلام البئر . فألهمت أخت الملك أن  شفاء أخيها لم يأتِ إلاّ على يد كريكور الذي اضطهده .
 لكن من يؤمن بمثل هذا الخبر ؟ فتكررت  الرؤيا إلى أن اضطرت الأميرة بالذهاب إلى بئر ” خورفيراب ” لتبحث عن  كريكور، فكان إعجابها كبيراً لمّا رأته في البئر وهو على قيد الحياة فطلبت  منه شفاء أخيها من مرضه الخبيث . ففعل كريكور وشفاه من علله وأمراضه  الخبيثة .
 أرمينيا دولة مسيحية :في سنة ٣٠١ ، وبعد  الأعجوبة الكبيرة ، اعتنق الملك تربدات الثالث وإمرأته وحاشيته والوزراء  والعاملين في البلاط، الدين المسيحي، ثمّ أصدر مرسوماً ملكياً بإلغاء عبادة  الأصنام وبهدم هياكلها ، ثم طلب من كريكور أن يذهب إلى قيصرية كبادوكيا  لينال الرسامة الكهنوتية والأسقفية . فذهب إلى هناك ومنحه الأسقف الرسامة.
 عاد كريكور من هناك وعمّد الملك والوزراء  وأهل البلاط الملكي وكل الشعب في أرجاء المملكة ، وحارب الشرّ والظلمة ونشر  الإيمان وعلّم الثالوث الأقدس وأسس التعليم المسيحي ، وأقام الكهنة قائلاً  لهم : ” تنبّوا لأنفُسِكُم ولجميع القَطيع الذي جَعَلَكُكُ الرُّوح  القُدُسُ حُرّاساً له لِتَسهَروا على كنيسةِ الله اللهِ التي اكتسَبَها  بدمِهِ ” ( اعمال الرسل ٢٠ : ٢٨ ) . ولكن هذا العمل الثابر لغى كثير من  العقبات . فكانت هناك مواجهة عنيفة من طرف عُبّاد الأصتام ، غير أن الملك  تغلب عليهم وأعطى أرزاقهم للكنيسة الجديدة .
 وفاة كريكور :توفي القديس كريكور ، بعد أن  بشّر بالإنجيل وتنسّكَ في مغارة على سفح جبل ، ولسان حاله يقول: “والآنَ  أستودِعُكُمُ الله وكلمة نعمَتِهِ وهو القادر على أن يَشيدَ البُنيان  ويجعلَ لكمُ الميراث مع جميع المُقَدَّسين” (اعمال الرسل ٢٠ : ٣٢ ) . رآه  الرعاة في جوف شجرة وقد أسلم الروح .كما توفي الملك تريدات الثالث برائحة  القداسة .
 المطران كريكور اوغسطينوس كوسا 
 اسقف الإسكندرية واورشليم والاردن للأرمن الكاثوليك


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يونيو 2016)

*قداس وصلاة على روح المرحومة تيلمى سورين اسادوريان في كنيسة دير القديس كرابيت في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بحضورسيادة المطران الدكتورأفاك أساودريان  رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق أقام القس ماربريه هاماياكيان قداس  يوم الجمعة الماضي في كنيسة دير القديس كرابيت في بغداد وتضمن القداس  مراسيم الصلاة على ارواح الموتى ومن بينهم  المغفور لها السيدة ( تيلمى  سورين أسادوريان ) زوجة السيد فاهي أسادوريان أخ المطران الدكتورآفاك  آسادوريان التي توفيت في مدينة هيوستن بولاية تكساس الاميركية اثر مرض عضال  الم بها , وتواصلت مراسيم القداس الذي شارك فيه الاباء الكهنة والشمامسة  وحضره ذوو وأقرباء الفقيدة الراحلة وجمع من أبناء الطائفة , في الوقت الذي  صلى سيادة المطران آفاك آسادوريان على الجناز الخاص لروح الفقيدة الراحلة (  تيلمى ) مباركا الجمع الحاضرمن المؤمنين وشاكرا أياهم , وفي ختام القداس  والصلاة تقبل سيادة المطران د. آفاك آسادوريان التعازي من رجال الدين ورجال  الدولة والمؤمنين من أبناء شعبنا والوجهاء من ابناء طائفة الارمن وذلك في  قاعة دار العجزة لطائفة الارمن الارثوذكس الكائنة في بغداد كمب سارة ,  الراحة الابدية اعطها يارب  ونورك الدائم  فليشرق عليها.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يونيو 2016)

*تقريرعن الوقفة الاستذكارية التي قام بها المنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الانسان بمناسبة مرور سنتين على اجتياح داعش لمدينة الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - HHRO/
 اقامت لجنة تنسيق الداخل لمنظمات حقوق  الانسان العراقية ، وقفة احتجاجية لمرور سنتين لاجتياح تنظيم داعش الارهابي  في 10/6/2014 لمدينة الموصل ومناطق اخرى من محافظات صلاح الدين وديالى  والانبار ومن جنوب محافظة كركوك في الساعة العاشرة من يوم الجمعة المصادف  10/6/2016 في شارع المتنبي مقابل بوابة القشلة نظراً لاغلاق حديقة القشلة  والمركز الثقافي العراقي بدواعي امنية .
 بدأت الفعالية بحضور تجمع واسع من منتسبي  منتدى منظمات حقوق الانسان العراقية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني ، واللافت في  هذه الوقفة مشاركة العنصر النسوي والشباب وتغطية واسعة من وسائل الاعلام .
 وقد رفعت يافطات تحمل شعارات تندد وتستنكر  الاعمال الارهابية لتنظيم داعش وما اقترفه من جرائم جسيمة بحق اهالي  المناطق المغتصبة من قتل وخطف وسبي واغتصاب وتهجير وتفجير لدور العبادة  وتهديم المعالم الحضارية والاثرية الانسانية ، مما ادى الى نزوح وتهجير  قسري شمل مئات الالاف من المكونات والاطياف عرباً وكرداً ومسيحيين  وايزيديين وشبك وتركمان وكاكائيين وغيرهم .
 القى الاستاذ عبد الخالق زنكنة المنسق  العام لمنتدى منظمات حقوق الانسان العراقية كلمة افتتاحية بالمناسبة تضمنت  سرداً تاريخياً للجرائم المرتكبة خلال العامين الماضيين على هذه المناطق ،  بدأً بجريمة سبايكر وسجن بادوش وسبي اكثر من الفين من الفتيات والنساء  الايزيديات وغيرهن وحيى انتصارات القوات المسلحة من الجيش والقوات الامنية  والحشد والبيشمركة والمتطوعين في الفلوجة والمناطق الاخرى ، كما اكد على  ضرورة حماية الاهالي من المدنيين وفقاً لقيم ومبادئ حقوق الانسان ، وطالب  المجتمع الدولي للاسراع بتقديم العون والمساعدة واعادة اعمار مناطقهم  المتضررة .
 كما القى السيد محمد السلامي رئيس جمعية  المواطنة لحقوق الانسان كلمة ادان فيها جرائم داعش الارهابية وحمل الحكومات  السابقة والمفسدين مسؤولية ما جرى وضرورة حماية المواطنين بعد عودتهم الى  مناطقهم المحررة ، واحترام حقوق الانسان في التعامل مع السجناء والمعتقلين .
 ثم القى السيد وليم وردا عن منظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان كلمة شرح فيها جرائم داعش الوحشية وما اقترفوه بحق اتباع  الاديان والمذاهب والمكونات الاخرى في مناطق نزوحهم داخل مدينة الموصل وسهل  نينوى وهدمهم الكنائس ودور العبادة ، وطالب المجتمع الدولي بتقديم الخدمات  لهم خاصة في مخيمات النزوح ، واصدار قرار باعتبار جرائم تنظيم داعش جرائم  ابادة جماعية وقرأ ، نص بيان المنتدى بهذه المناسبة .
 وكما القى السيد عبد الزهرة الاغا الشبكي  عن منظمة راستي لحقوق الانسان شرح فيها الكارثة الانسانية التي طالت  المكونات الاصيلة في نينوى بمن فيهم الشبك وتعرضهم للقتل على اساس طائفي  وتدمير قراهم ومزاراتهم على ايدي الارهابيين الدواعش ، وناشد منظمات  الاغاثة الدولية بمد يد العون والمساعدة للمكونات .
 وفي الختام شكر السيد حاتم السعدي رئيس  الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان / بغداد الحاضرين والاعلاميين على حضورهم  في هذه المناسبة رغم الحر الشديد في فصل الصيف وحلول شهر رمضان المبارك  متمنياً تحرير المناطق المغتصبة من قبل تنظيم داعش الارهابي بأقرب وقت .


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يونيو 2016)

*البيان الختامي للكونفرانس السنوي الثامن لمجلس بيث نهرين القومي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  عقد مجلس بيث نهرين القومي الكونفرانس  السنوي الثامن وذلك في الفترة مابين 25/27 ايار 2016 تحت شعار (قيادة مجلس  بيث نهرين القومي تجسيد الإرادة المنظمة لشعبنا بروح الوحدة القومية  الشاملة)
 إستمع الحاضرون لتقارير ومحاضر الأحزاب  والمؤسسات المنضوية في المجلس من العراق، سوريا، لبنان، تركيا، أوربا،  واميركا والتي تناولت التحليل السياسي واستعرضت عملها وانجازاتها خلال سنة  وقدمت مقترحات. نوقِشت كل التقارير كلٌ على انفراد من قبل الحاضرين، ثم تم  مناقشة التطورات السياسية والتحديات الحاصلة في العالم بشكل عام والشرق  الأوسط بشكل خاص، وتم تقييم المرحلة بدقة للإنطلاق بالعمل النضالي في  المرحلة المقبلة بشكل أمثل، وإتخذت قرارات بعد مناقشات مكثفة من قِبل قيادة  المجلس، وقد عاهد الحاضرون على أن يكونوا بمستوى المسؤولية الكاملة وبروح  قومية عالية لخدمة شعبنا، إيماناً منهم بأن المجلس هو الأمل والضوء لهذا  الشعب في هذه المرحلة الكبيرة والخطيرة التي يمر بها وجسامة التحديّات  المستقبلية التي يواجهها.
  المجتمعون في هذا الكونفرانس يرون إن  الوقت قد حان لجميع مكونات شعبنا بكافة أسمائِهم وطوائِفهم (السريانية  الكلدانية الآشورية الآرامية) أن يكونوا قوة منظّمة سياسياً وعسكرياً  وفكرياً، ويشاركوا في تقرير مصير شعبنا في ظل وحدة وطنية مع الشعوب الآخرى  التي تتعايش معنا، ولا يمكن الحِفاظ على وجودنا ومقومات استمرارنا كشعب في  بلاد ما بين النهرين والشرق الأوسط دون أن يكون لنا قوة منظَمة قادرة على  تمثيل هذا الشعب.
 من المعروف إننا كشعب عريق مررنا بمراحل  تاريخية كثيرة كنا في بدايتها الأولى أسياداً لإنفسِنا أقِمنا دولٌ  وحضارات، ثم تناقلتنا أيدي المستعمرين بعد سقوط دولنا وأعتناقنا المسيحية  بشكل عام. ونتيجة للإضطهادات القومية والدينية والتغييرات الجغرافية  والتاريخية الكبرى في المنطقة طفا على السطح نتيجة هذا أسماء متعددة   لشعبنا  وظهرت المذهبية والطائفية لكن شعبنا بجوهره بقيّ شعباً واحداً.

 قبل قرن من هذا الزمن تم تقسيم الشرق  الأوسط  بين فرنسا وبريطانيا بموجب إتفاقية سايكس بيكو السرية في عام 1916،  الآن بعد مرور قرن على الإتفاقية يُعاد فتح النقاش حول هذا الاتفاق، وتقوم  إستعدادات  لتقسيم جديد أو تعديلات جديدة، في هذه الفترة الحرجة من  التاريخ يجب علينا نحن الشعب السرياني الكلداني الآشوري الآرامي أن نكون  على إستعداد لما سيحدث من تغييرات وتجديد آلية الحفاظ على قيمنا الثقافية  والتمسك بهويتنا ووجودنا  القومي وإستعادة ما فقدناه.
 نرى إن الصراعات والتناقضات الجديدة في  الشرق الأوسط وبلاد ما بين النهرين قد تؤدي الى حرب عالمية ثالثة، وفي  الوقت نفسه فإن وضع الولايات المتحدة والتحالف الروسي وفرض هذا الوضع على  المنطقة مع ضعف التواجد لإوربا وخاصةً الغربية منها خلق فرص لتشكيلات  سياسية جديدة، ونتيجة ظهور الفكر الإرهابي والتنظيمات الإرهابية، وجسّد  داعش أقوى وأعمق أشكاله، وما أرتكبوا من فضائح بحق شعوب المنطقة يندى لها  جبين الإنسانية، ونتيجة لذلك  فإن الدول والحركات والمنظمات الديمقراطية  التي تمثل شعوب العالم تعاطفت وقدمت الدعم بقوّة مع الشعوب التي وقع عليها  ظُلم وإضطهاد ودموّية داعش وأخواتها، هذا التعاطف والدعم من قِبل إنسانية  حرة كان واضحاً  في كوباني (عين العرب) وقرى الخابور وبلدة سنجار والقرى  المحيطة بها ومدينة الموصل ومدن وقرى سهل نينوى.
 إن الحرب بين القوة السوداء الرجعية  الإرهابية وقوى التحرر والتقدم في الشرق الأوسط وبلاد ما بين النهرين يُنظر  اليها على إنها المعركة الأخيرة للقرن ال 21، إن العديد من البلدان  كالعراق وسوريا ظهر فيها هذه القوى المدمرة للإنسانية والمناهضة للقيم  الديمقراطية والتقدم قد قامت في هجوم واسع النطاق وبدأت بحرق وتدمير المدن  والمنشآت وأحدثت مجازر وحشية وإبادة جماعية بشكل يومي إزاء الإثنيات  الدينية والمكونات العرقية والقومية لتدمير النسيج الإجتماعي، إننا نرى أن  يكونوا هؤلاء المظلومين والمُظطهدين وضحايا الإرهاب في المقدمة لقتال هذه  الموجة الإرهابية السوداء، وأن يعملوا مع أصحاب الفكر الإنساني الحر لبناء  مجتمع ديمقراطي تسوده العدالة والتحرر من خلال مشاريع تحررية، وكنموذج لذلك  الادارة الذاتية في الكانتونات الثلاث التي تأسست في شمال سوريا على أساس  المساواة بين الشعوب والديمقراطية بين الأفراد.
  إن حكومة حزب العدالة والتنمية في تركيا  تدعم كل الجماعات العنصرية والتكفيرية والجهادية والفاشيّة، وحولت تركيا  الى بؤرة يتجمع بها أصحاب هذه الأفكار لتأهيلهم وإرسالهم الى الدول  المجاورة ليستخدموا كل الأساليب الوحشية بالقتل والإبادة، بعملها هذا تحاول  أن تُعيد ( المجد العثماني التركي) الدموّي الغير مشرف  والمُدان من قِبل  الإنسانية في إبادة الشعوب التي كانت تقطُن تركيا.
 من أجل تحقيق حكومة بآيدولوجية  فاشيّة  تركيّة وبتوليفة إسلامية إخوانية تستخدم أساليب وحشية حيناً مع بعض  المعارضين والشعوب وأساليب غير ديمقراطية مع معارضين آخرين وعلى سبيل  المثال في المجموعة الثانية رفع الحصانة عن نواب من حزب الشعوب الديمقراطية  ، وأعتمدت على الإنقلابات العسكرية المختلفة وعلى العسكر للسيطرة بدل  الطريق السياسي الديمقراطي للشعب في تركيا لكن الشعب المظلوم سيناضل وينتصر  حتماً في نهاية المطاف ضد الطغاة الفاشيين .
 جَذب نضال مجلس بيث نهرين القومي قطاعات  واسعة من جماهير شعبنا السرياني الكلداني الآشوري الآرامي لتؤمن بمبادئ  وقيّم المجلس وتنظم تحت رايته، ذلك المجلس الذي يخطو على مسرح التاريخ  بخُطى نضالية سديدة وما المنجزات السياسية والعسكرية والثقافية إلا ترجمة  لهذه السياسية الرشيدة للمجلس، وسنبقى مَدينون لشعبنا بدعمه المعنوي  والمادي والنضالي دوماً.
 إن عقد الإجتماع الثامن لمجلس بيث نهرين  القومي أكد على أهمية التنظيم القومي والتأكيد على المحافظة على النُظم  والتقاليد العريقة للعمل  ووضع خطط العمل المستقبلية من أجل مواجهة  التحديّات والمتغيّرات التي تنشأ في منطقتنا، وفي هذا السياق فإن رئاسة  مجلس بيث نهرين القومي واللجنة التنفيذية واللجنة المركزية وكل القيادات في  مختلف الساحات الجغرافية  لديهم مسؤولية كبيرة تاريخية ووجدانية لتنفيذ  القرارات المتَخذة.

 القرارات السياسية:
  نؤيد تطوير نظام ديمقراطي فيدرالي في  سوريا حيث تكون فيها حقوق الشعوب وحرياتهم مضمونة بموجب دستور تعددي،  بالإضافة الى ذلك نحن نعارض ونُدين مجموعة الرياض حيثُ إنها تُمثل   بالوكالة وتعمل لصالح تركيا والسعودية وقطر.وكما نُدين الممارسات القمعية  لنظام البعثفي سوريا، و ندعم التحالف الدولي الذي تقوده الولايات المتحدة  ضد داعش الوحشية والنهج الإيجابي تجاه القوى الديمقراطية السورية، سنعمل من  أجل الإتحاد الديمقراطي شمال سوريا لتكون نموذجاً لجميع سوريا ومعترف بها  على المستوى الدولي.
 الإستعدادات  لتحرير الموصل وسهل نينوى من  إحتلال داعش لها أهمية حيوية لشعبنا سياسياً وعسكرياً ونحن بحاجة أيضاً  الى إيجاد موقع لنا سياسياً ونشارك في تقرير مصيرنا في الموصل وسهل  نينوى
 جاء شعبنا في لبنان تحت تهديد ديموغرافي  جديد خلال الهجرة من سوريا، يجب إتخاذ تدابير وقائية جنباً الى جنب مع  الأحزاب السياسية لشعبنا في لبنان ولفت إنتباه المجتمع الدولي الى هذه  المسألة
  ندين كلياً السياسة الحكومية التركية من  إجمالي التخويف والإبادة الجماعية السياسية ضد حركة التحرر الكردية العرقية  والدينية والجماعات الطائفية، وعلى كل الناس والمثقفين  والعمال والصحفيين  والديمقراطي إدانة تركيا، كما ندعو الإتحاد الأوربي والأمم المتحدة  والولايات المتحدة على إتخاذ تدابير ضد تركيا
 نحن مجلس بيث نهرين القومي نرحب بنضال  الشعب من أجل الديمقراطية والمقاومة ومن أجل حياة جديدة من الحرية في الشرق  الأوسط، وينبغي أيضاً أن نضع في عين الإعتبار إتخاذ بعض الخطوات السياسية  والعسكرية لشعبنا ليلعب دوره التاريخي.
 ومرة آخرى، ندعو جميع المؤسسات السياسية  والدينية والثقافية والإجتماعية للشعب السرياني، الكلداني، الآشوري،  الآرامي للوحدة الوطنية نحو تحقيق هذه الوحدة والتواصل العلاقات  الإجتماعية، اللقاءات وكذلك ينبغي متابعة المؤتمرات أيضاً.

 المجلس القومي لبيث نهرين
 المجلس التنفيذي 28-5-2016


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يونيو 2016)

*باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الانسان تثني على ما جاء في نداء قداسة البابا فرنسيس الداعي الى تحرير  الاطفال من عبودية العمل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - HHRO/
 . السيدة وردا : الانتهاكات التي تطال اطفال العراق مركبة ومعقدة وابشعها ما يرتكبه الارهاب ضدهم


السيدة وردا : هناك جهات عراقية لا تعنيهم حقوق الطفل التي ضمنتها اتفاقية الامم المتحدة لحماية الطفولة
 اثنت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان وزيرة الهجرة والمهجرين الاسبق عضو شبكة النساء  العراقيات على النداء الذي اطلقه قداسة البابا فرنسيس مطلع هذا الاسبوع  وناشد فيه العالم وضع حد لما اسماه العبودية الحديثة التي تتمثل بتشغيل  الاطفال والتعرض للكثير من الاذى الجسدي والنفسي ، واضافت السيدة وردا في  متابعتها لنداء قداسة البابا ان ما نعانيه في العراق بالنسبة للانتهاكات  التي تطال الاطفال هي انتهاكات مركبة في كل الاحوال فبالاضافة الى ما  تعانيه الاسرة العراقية من اوضاع مزرية ضربت العديد من العراقيين نتيجة  الصراعات السياسية والتراجع التنموي ، فان الطفولة العراقية تعرضت الى  انتهاكات ابشع واشد ضراوة نتيجة لما ارتكبته وترتكبه المجاميع الارهابية  وكل اشكال العنف المسلح ، حيث فقد الكثير من الاطفال اباءهم وامهاتهم نتيجة  تلك الجرائم ، فضلا عن ظاهرة التسرب من المدارس والعوز الاقتصادي وتبعات  الفاقة اليومية .
 السيدة وردا قالت ايضا في تثمينها لنداء  قداسة البابا ان الاطفال في العراق وضمن الاغلبية العظمى يعيشوا اوضاعا  تتمثل فيها الكثير من الانتهاكات وان العبودية الحديثة التي يتعرض لها  الاطفال تجد نصيبها الاكبر في العراق من حيث الاشغال الشاقة اليومية التي  يقوم بها اطفال لا حول لهم ولا قوة الا العمل المضني فضلا عن ظاهرة التشرد  مع عدم وجود برامج حكومية راسخة لمواجهة هذه الظواهر ، يضاف الى ذلك الكثير  من الجهات العراقية لا تعنيها ما جاء في اتفاقية حقوق الطفل التي صادقت  عليها اغلب بلدان العالم.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يونيو 2016)

*وضع حجر الأساس لمركز مسيحي لرعاية الشباب والنازحين في كركوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - صوت العراق/

 وضع في كركوك، الأحد، حجر الأساس  لمركز مسيحي لرعاية الشباب والنازحين المسيحيين شمالي المحافظة، وفيما عد  رئيس أساقفة كركوك والسليمانية المطران يوسف توما أن العراق اليوم بأمس  الحاجة إلى "السلام والتآخي"، أكد محافظ كركوك نجم الدين كريم أن محافظته  سجلت أقل النسب في هجرة المسيحيين.

 وقال رئيس أساقفة كركوك  والسليمانية المطران يوسف توما خلال وضع حجر مركز (الرحمة الالهي) بمنطقة  سيكانيان، شمال مدينة كركوك، وبحضور المحافظ نجم الدين كريم، وعدد من  المسؤولين إن "وضع حجر الأساس لمشروع المركز كان حلماً لنا منذ تولينا  مهامهنا في كانون الثاني العام 2014".

 وأضاف توما، أن "وضع حجر  أساس المشروع في منطقة سيكانيان التي تضم أكثر من200  عائلة مسيحية، جاء  بجهد وقرار ودعم من رئيس الجمهورية السابق مام جلال الطالباني، الذي خصص  الأرض، حيث تم بناء كنيسة ودور سكنية فيها منذ العام 2010، والعمل جاري  لإنشاء مركز جديد ومدرسة"، مقدما شكره "للحكومة المحلية لما تقدمه من  مساندة وتوفير لأجواء التعايش بين القوميات والطوائف والأديان في  المحافظة".

 وعد توما، أن "العراق اليوم بأمس الحاجة للرحمة، من  خلال مساعدة النازحين والطلبة الجامعين"، مشيراً إلى "تزامن وضع حجر أساس  المركز مع أيام شهر رمضان الكريم ومع الذكرى الثانية لسيطرة عصابات (داعش)  الإرهابية على سهل نينوى".

 وكشف توما، أن "المسيحيين سيصومون في  17 من حزيران تضامنا مع إخوانهم المسلمين، ليعم السلام والتآخي في العراق"،  مؤكدا السعي "لتشكيل هيئة رسمية، للقيام بجمع المعونات وتقديم الدعم  النازحين".

 من جانبه قال راعي كنيسة مار بولص بسيكانيان الأب أياد  توما إن "من المهم إنشاء المركز في هذه المنطقة لأنه يحمل رسالة تضامن مع  أهالي كركوك، ويعطي مؤشراً على أن المحافظة تمثل نموذجا إنسانيا رائع في  التعايش السلمي"، لافتاً إلى أن "المركز يعطي الأمل ويعزز الثقة لبناء عراق  السلام".

 وأضاف توما، أن "الاستقرار الذي تنعم به كركوك وهو أحد  العوامل المهمة التي تتمتع به كركوك، حيث سجلت المحافظة أقل النسب في هجرة  المسيحيين، إلى جانب الإعمار والبناء والتنوع، مما يجعلها جاذبة من بين  جميع المدن".

 بدوره قال محافظ كركوك نجم الدين كريم، إن "رئيس  الجمهورية السابق مام جلال الطالباني، خصص في وقت سابق منطقة سيكانيان شمال  كركوك، للأسر المسيحية ورعايتها وحمايتها"، عادا أن "تسجيل المحافظة النسب  الأقل في هجرة المسيحيين على مستوى المدن العراقية، هو دليل على التعايش  المشترك الذي تتمتع به المحافظة".

​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يونيو 2016)

*تخرج كوكبة جديدة من طلاب معهد التثقيف المسيحي في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 احتفلت كلية بابل الحبرية للفلسفة  واللاهوت بتخرج كوكبة جديدة من طلاب معهد التثقيف المسيحي – فرع بغداد  والذي يضم ما يقارب 85 طالباً وطالبة وذلك مساء يوم الثلاثاء 14 حزيران  2016، بحضور غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو ومعاونه سيادة  المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو والاب سامر صوريشو عميد كلية بابل والاب ثائر  الشيخ مدير المعهد ولفيف من الاباء الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات وعوائل  المتخرجين.
 بعد دخول موكب الطلبة الخريجين وهم يحملون  شعار دورتهم لعام 2015 – 2016 (دورة سنة الرحمة)، تلى الجميع صلاة البابا  فرنسيس بمناسبة يوبيل الرحمة مع شرح مفصل للشعار.
 بعده كانت رتبة القراءات من العهد القديم  واعمال الرسل والانجيل المقدس، ثم كلمة غبطة البطريرك الذي شجع الطلبة على  المواصلة في الدراسة وخدمة الانجيل وقال هذا العدد من الطلبة في المعهد هو  دليل على حيوية الكنيسة في بغداد رغم الصعوبات.
 ثم بعد ذلك كانت كلمة عميد الكلية وتوزيع شهادات التخرج مع توزيع الهدايا للمتفوقين وقطع الكيك.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يونيو 2016)

*(كابني) تدعم احتفالية تكريم عشرات التلاميذ المتفوقين بمادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية المسيحية بمدارس النازحين في دهوك*






​ 


 عشتارتيفي كوم/


 منظمة (كابني )-الاعلام



 بدعم من منظمة (كابني) وبرعاية قسم  الدراسة السريانية في ممثلية تربية نينوى بمقرها البديل في محافظة (دهوك)  اقيم يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 14 حزيران الجاري  احتفالية تكريم التلاميذ  المتفوقين بمادتي التربية المسيحية واللغة السريانية في مدارس النازحين في  مركز المحافظة وذلك على قاعة المركز الثقافي الاشوري .. استهل الاحتفال  بكلمة مدير القسم سمير يوخنا اشار فيها الى جهود مديرية الدراسات السريانية  من اجل نشر اللغة واسهامها الجاد باعادة الق اللغة بين صفوف ابناء شعبنا  من خلال تدريسها في المدارس وتابع يوخنا ان طموح قسم الدراسة السريانية  يصبو نحو شمول كل مدارس النازحين في مدينة دهوك بتعليم اللغة السريانية  فضلا عن مادتي التربية المسيحية وذلك في العام الدراسي القادم ..
 بعدها تحدث الاب الخوري فائز وديع الشماني  كاهن كنيسة سيدة السريان في مدينة دهوك عن اهمية اللغة السريانية ووجوب  تعلمها من قبل الاهالي لغرض نقلها لابنائهم مؤكدا بانها اللغة التي نقلت  اشعاع المعارف الى مختلف اصقاع العالم ..
 بعدها بوشر بتقديم دروع التكريم للكوادر  التربوية المتميزة في دعم تعليم اللغة السريانية والتربية المسيحية حيث تم  تكريم الست هيام وعد الله ايليا مديرة مدرسة الشهيد عمر الصيدلي الثانية  لجهودها في تعليم المادتين من خلال التنسيق واعداد صف كرفاني من اجل هذا  الامر في مدرستها التي هي عبارة عن بيت مستاجر..
 فضلا عن تكريم المشرفين التربويين  للمادتين وهما الاستاذ جلال اسطيفو مشرف التربية المسيحية والاستاذ جاك  جرجيس مشرف اللغة السريانيةو نخبة من المعلمين المتميزين بالاضافة لتكريم  العشرات من التلاميذ بهدايا تكريما لتفوقهم للعام الدراسي المنصرم ..


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2016)

*ممثل المفوضية السامية للأمم المتحدة لشؤون اللاجئين يزور البطريركية الكلدانية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 إستقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك، مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو صباح الأربعاء 15 حزيران 2016 في مقر البطريركية السيد برونو  جيدو ممثل المفوضية في العراق.
 وتطرق السيد الضيف الى أسباب النزاعات في العراق والمنطقة والى الوضع الحالي للمهجرين.

 من جانبه شكر غبطته السيد جيدو على الزيارة وأوضح بأن الأسباب تكمن في  السياسة الخاطئة للغرب وعدم سعي المجتمع الدولي لإيجاد حلول سلمية دائمية. 
 أما عن حالة المهجرين فأكد غبطته بانها مأساوية خصوصاً لأن مدتها طالت وتداعياتها كبيرة.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2016)

*أسقف عراقي للحكومة الإيطالية: ساعدونا للاعتراف بالإبادة الجماعية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 متابعة: شليمون أوراهم

 عن: شفق نيوز:

  دعا أسقف عراقي الحكومة الايطالية المساعدة الاعتراف الرسمي بالإبادة الجماعية للاقليات على يد داعش.

 وقال رئيس أساقفة الموصل للسريان  الكاثوليك، المطران بطرس موشي "أطلب شخصيا من الحكومة الايطالية أن تساعدنا  من خلال الاعتراف الرسمي بالإبادة الجماعية، ولكي نعود إلى ديارنا ونواصل  العيش في بلادنا".
 أيد موشي حملة جمعية عون الكنيسة المتألمة  البابوية التي تطالب المؤسسات الإيطالية بالاعتراف بأن ما ارتكبه تنظيم  (داعش) ضد الأقليات الدينية في العراق وسورية يُعدّ إبادة جماعية.

 وقد حظي نداء الجمعية الذي رُفع في الايام  الاخيرة الى البرلمان الإيطالي، من خلال طلبين قدِّما لمجلسي النواب  والشيوخ بتوقيع حوالي مائة نائب. فضلا عن أن الحملة لقيت دعم رئيس المجلس  البابوي للحوار بين الأديان، الكاردينال جان لوي توران أيضا.

 وبهذا الصدد، أضاف المطران موشي "أشكر  الله أن الكثير من الناس وبعض المؤسسات بدأت أخيرا بالاعتراف بأن ما حدث  لمجتمعنا هو إبادة جماعية حقيقية". وتابع "لقد تخلينا عن كل شيء في سبيل  إيماننا، بيوتنا وممتلكاتنا". لقد "دمر الجهاديون موروثنا التاريخي والديني  والثقافي، ومنعوا أطفالنا من الذهاب إلى المدرسة، وحظروا علينا إقامة  القداس في العديد من المناطق المسيحية تاريخيا"، مؤكدا أن "هذه إبادة  جماعية كبيرة بالنسبة لنا".

 ونوه الأسقف الكاثوليكي بأن "الاعتراف  الرسمي بالإبادة الجماعية من قبل العديد من البلدان، يمكن أن يشكل ضغطا على  الحكومة العراقية لبذل المزيد من الجهود لحماية الأقليات ودعم آلاف  اللاجئين الذين فروا من تنظيم (داعش)"، فـ"لولا الكنيسة المحلية ومن ساعدنا  من الجهات، كعون الكنيسة المتألمة ومجلس الأساقفة الإيطاليين، لما وجد  هؤلاء الناس ما يمكّنهم من العيش".

 ووفقا للأسقف العراقي، فإن "تعريف ويلات  الجهاديين بأنها إبادة جماعية، من شأنه أن يسهل ويزيد ويسرِّع من ناحية  أخرى، تحرير الأراضي من سيطرة تنظيم (داعش)"، وبهذه الطريقة "ستلتزم  الحكومة العراقية بمزيد من الجهود لمساعدتنا للعودة إلى قُرانا، وإعادة  بناء منازلنا المدمرة وضمان أمننا".

 وخلص المطران موشي الى القول، إن  "الاعتراف يمثل خطوة هامة للآلاف من أفراد الأقليات الدينية الذين عانوا من  عنف رجال (أبو بكر) البغدادي"، كما أن "إدراكنا أن العالم يفكر بنا ويدين  ما حدث لنا، يملاءنا فرحاً". لهذا السبب "أطلب من الحكومة الايطالية  مساعدتنا".


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2016)

*وليم وردا : لا يمكن بناء دولة مدنية عندما لا يكون هناك عقد اجتماعي يحمي ويصون مفهوم المواطنة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - HHRO/


السيد وردا : هناك شرطان اساسيان للدولة المدنية المشاركة الفاعلة للشعب والفهم المستنير للديمقراطية
السيد وردا : التمييز ما زال مستشريا في العراق والصعوبات الكبيرة تحكم التداول للسلطة
للتاثيرات الخارجية الاقليمية تاثيرها الواضح في تعطيل بناء الدولة المدنية
 قال السيد وليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات  العامة في منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان رئيس شبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية :  حقيقة ان بناء الدولة، عندما تكون دولة طبيعية ينبغي ان يكون هناك عقد  اجتماعي بين اطرافها والحال ان الحكومة مسؤولة عن حماية هذا العقد الذي  ينبغي ان ينطلق من مفهوم المساواة والعدل وتحقيق تكافؤ الفرص ، واعتماد  مبدا المواطنة اساسا في الانطلاق بالمشروع السياسي المدني.
 وأضاف في تشخيصات له ضمن برنامج "حدث  وحديث" من على قناة anb في الساعة العاشرة من مساء يوم الاثنين 13/6/2016 ،  ان هذا المنهج لا يمكن ان يتقاطع مع حقوق الأقليات ، وعندما نتكلم عن حقوق  أقليات فهذا لا يعني أيضا التعارض مع حقوق المواطنة إن هذا المفهوم مهم  جدا، وعندما يكون ابن الأقليات هو مواطن ينبغي ان يضمن حقه وفق القوانين.
 وأضاف العقد الاجتماعي عندنا في دولة  العراق لم يبن على التراضي ، هناك مجموعات مسيطرة تفرض هذا العقد بالعنف  والقوة حتى وان كان الشعب غير راض ، هذا الموضوع هو المهم والأساسي الذي  يجب ان نعمل عليه ، اي ان يكون هناك تراضي ، اذا هذا العقد تم الاخلال به  في العراق ، ولذلك يجب ان تحصل تغييرات سياسية والواقع أن وما يجري في  العراق هو تغيير وجوه وليس تغيير سياسات الذي ينبغي أن يعتمد على تداول  السلطة والفصل بين السلطات.
 ان تحقيق الديمقراطية ينبغي ان يتم بشروط  واليات ، من خلال الانتخابات والمشكلة لدينا في العراق ان هذه المحطة  الديمقراطية أي الانتخابات يحكمها الفساد والمحسوبيات مع الاسف ، واستطيع  ان أضيف ان المواطن العراقي الآن ليس لديه الحرية الكافية لان إرادته  مصادرة دينيا او تحت طائلة الخوف.
 وتناول السيد وردا موضوع الموروث الثقافي مشيرا الى ان الثقافة السياسية السائدة في البلد فيها تراكمات عشائرية وتسلطية.
 ان الوصول الى واقع الدولة المدنية ينبغي  ان تسبقه إجراءات العدالة الانتقالية التي يجب ان تكون مقومات المصالحة  الشاملة والشفافية، وارى ان هناك اخلالا واضحا بمبدأ المواطنة وهكذا فان  تصنيف المواطنة في العراق انها على درجات أولى وثانية وثالثة ، وهذا لا  يستقيم مع مفهوم المواطنة وبالتالي متطلبات الدولة المدنية.
 وبشان الموضوع الديمقراطي في السؤال الذي  طرحته مقدمة البرنامج ، قال السيد وليم ورد هذا السؤال مهم جدا ، ان علينا  تغيير الواقع ولكن مع الاسف لم يحصل ذلك ، ان الشرطين الأساسيين  للديمقراطية هما المشاركة الفاعلة من قبل الشعب والفهم المستنير  للديمقراطية ، هذان المفهومان لحد الان ليس موجودان في العراق ، وما تحصل  من مشاركة فهي تحصل على اساس ديني ومناطقي واثني وليس على اساس وطني ، كما  انه ليس هناك فهم مستديم للديمقراطية كما ان التداول السلمي للسلطة لا يجري  بشكل انسيابي ، ومن خلال متابعة ما يجري يمكن التشخيص انه بشق الأنفس يجري  استبدال رئيس الوزراء وبشق الانفس تشكيل الحكومة ، لذلك لم تكن سهلة عملية  الانتقال الحكومي من السيد رئيس الوزراء السابق نوري المالكي الى الدكتور  حيدر العبادي والاسبق من ذلك الدكتور اياد علاوي الى الجعفري وارى ان  الانتخابات لم تخرج من دائرة المسارات الطائفية ، فالشيعي يصوت للشيعة  والسني يصوت للسنة والمسيحي يصوت للمسيحيين وهكذا الاطراف الاخرى، كما لا  يوجد نقد حر للكتل السياسية ورموزها عموما لان من يلجا الى ذلك ربما يواجه  مخاطر كبيرة لذلك نجد ان هناك قصورا وان هناك اخلالا أيضا.
 ولي هنا ان اشيد بما اشار اليه ضيفك في  الاستوديو الدكتور بدر الذي قال لو كان هناك احترام حقيقي لمفهوم المواطنة  فانه ليس هناك تفضيل مسيحي او كردي او عربي على اخر، واستطيع ان اؤكد ان  موضوع التمييز ما زال مستشريا .
 المشكلة السائدة ان هناك عدم مصالحة  وانعدام ثقة بين المكونات، ولهذا فنحن امام مشكلة بشان الكيفية المطلوبة  لبناء الثقة بين هذه المكونات ، وهكذا فانه في كل المفاصل، الوزير والمدير  العام وكل الموظفين ينبغي ان يكونوا بخدمة هذا المفهوم، ومن هنا ايضا فان  الاصوات التي انطلقت في ساحة التحرير تطالب بدولة مدنية، اذ لا يمكن ان  يدار العراق المتنوع بايدلوجية قومية او دينية سواء كانت مسيحية او اسلامية  او غيرها وانما من خلال المنظور السياسي المدني القائم على مبدا المواطنة  والقيم الوطنية وحماية حقوق الجميع بلا استثناء.
 وبشان قرأته للمشهد العراقي بالأطر  الطائفية والحصصية السائدة ، أكد السيد وليم وردا : ان الحل هو في اقامة  الدولة المدنية الديمقراطية التي تصون التنوع العراقي ولكن في الادارة  الحالية للتنوع يشوبه الخلل، وهناك نقطة يجب ان نتوقف عندها مليا هو  التاثيرات الخارجية ولذلك فعندما يسمح المجال للعراقيين ليقرروا بانفسهم  بعيدا عن التدخلات ، فانا على يقين انهم يستطعون ان يديروا شؤون بلادهم  بجدارة ، التدخلات الخارجية سبب قائم لعدم تحقيق المصالحة الصحيحة واركان  الدولة المدنية والتاثير السلبي على ادارة التنوع.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2016)

*نيافة الاسقف مار عمانوئيل، يرعى حفل تخرج طلبة الكنيسة في تورنتو*






 


 عشتار تيفي كوم- اعلام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/


 رعى نيافة الاسقف مار عمانوئيل، أسقف كنيسة المشرق الآشورية لابرشية كندا، حفل تخرج طلبة كاتدرائية القديسة مريم العذراء في تورنتو.


  فبتأريخ 12/6/2016 وفي حفل حضره  الاركذياقون أوديشو اوديشو وشمامسة ومعلمي دورة تعليم لغة وايمان كنيسة  المشرق الاشورية، أضافة الى أهالي الطلبة والاصدقاء، جرى حفل تخرج الطلبة  والذي فيه قدمت أنشطة مختلفة لمناسبة انتهاء الموسم الدراسي.


  في ختام الحفل، تم توزيع الشهادات  التقديرية على الطلبة، أعقبته كلمة لنيافة الأسقف مار عمانوئيل، هنأ فيها  الطلبة على جهودهم خلال عام، ومثمناً حرصهم وغيرتهم على التعلم.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2016)

*لماذا شهر حزيران لعبادة قلب يسوع ؟*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/
 ابتدأت عبادة قلب يسوع الأقدس في سنة 1833  على يد فتاة تدعى (أنجله) كانت هذه الفتاة في أول أمرها متوسطة الأخلاق  والسلوك في مدرستها ،لكن على اثر اعتكاف دام أربعة أيام غيرت سلوكها تغيرا  كبيرا، فدخلت أخوية بنات مريم وطلبت إلى العذراء القديسة أن تمنحها عبادة  شديدة لقلب يسوع ابنها الإلهي .فاستجابت العذراء طلبتها وألهمتها أن تسعى  لتخصيص شهر حزيران بتكريم قلب يسوع على منوال شهر أيار المخصص بها وكان ذلك  سنة 1833. وقد استطاعت أنجله أن تقنع مسؤولتها بفكرتها وكذلك فعلت مع رئيس  أساقفة باريس فجاءت موافقته لأجل رجوع الخطاة وخلاص فرنسا.
 في 23 من شهر آب سنة 1856 أصدر مجمع  الطقوس مرسوما بان الأب الأقدس البابا بيوس التاسع يلزم الكنيسة كلها بان  تحتفل بعيد قلب يسوع الأقدس وتقيم صلاته الفرضية ويرى الآباء المرسلون  مؤلفو كتاب تأملات شهر قلب يسوع أن عبادة قلب يسوع مبدأها مع ابتداء  الكنيسة المقدسة عينها نشأت عند أسفل الصليب لان هي أول من سجد لهذا القلب  المطعون لأجلنا ثم أن الرب يسوع المسيح من بعد قيامته أرى جرح جنبه تلاميذه  المجتمعين، وأمر توما بان يضع فيه إصبعه ومن ثم رأينا أعظم قديسي العصور  الأولى وما بعدها قد تعمقوا في بحر هذه العبادة. 
 أما العبادة الجهورية فقد حفظت لأهالي  القرن السابع عشر وعلى وجه الخصوص مملكة فرنسا التي نشأت حين قال الرب يسوع  في أحدى ظهوراته انه لا يلاقي من البشر الذين أحبهم سوى الكفران والاحتقار  والإهانات والنفاق والبرودة نحو سر محبته وهذا ما يصدر من أناس خصصوا  ذاتهم به فطلب أن يعيد في اليوم الذي يلي متمن عيد سر الجسد وهو يوم جمعة  إكراما لقلبه يتناول فيه المؤمنون جسده تعويضا عن خطاياهم وهنا يعد يسوع أن  قلبه سيمنح نعما كثيرة وبركات غزيرة لأولئك الذين يكرمونه.
 وقد ترددت الراهبة، التي ظهر يسوع وأعطاها  هذه الرسالة، لعظم ما أعطاها، لكنه أجابها بأنه يختار الضعفاء ليخزي  الأقوياء. حينذاك طلبت منه القوة لتقوم بهذا العمل العظيم، وقد ساعدت  الكنيسة في انتشار هذه العبادة بعد مقاومات ومحاربات كثيرة ثم نمت واتسعت  بعد أن ثبتها الأحبار الأعظمون
 تاريخ عيد قلب يسوع:
 انتشرت عبادة قلب يسوع في القرن السابع  عشر والرائدة هي القديسة مارغريت ماري ألاَكوك التي ظهر لها يسوع وطلب منها  التعبّد لقلبه. وهذه القديسة فرنسيّة الأصل ولدت سنة 1647 من عائلة تقيّة  ترهّبت بدير راهبات الزيارة في عمر 43 تعيّد لها الكنيسة في 17 تشرين  الأوّل، ويوم أبرزت نذورها الرهبانيّة كتبت بواسطة دمها: ” كلّ شيء من الله  ولا شيء منّي كلّ شيء لله ولا شيء لي كل شيء من أجل الله ولا شيء من  أجلي”. وكتبت في موضع آخر: “كلّ ما تقدّمت أرى أن الحياة الخالية من حبّ  يسوع هي أشقى الشقاء”. ظهورات المسيح لهذه القديسة كثيرة وتذكر منها  الكنيسة أربع ظهروات، كان يسوع من خلالها يشير إلى قلبه النافر من صدره  معبّراً عن أسفه الشديد لنكران الناس له. هو السيّد نفسه حدّد للقديسة  مارغريت ماري الإحتفال بعيد قلبه الأقدس يوم الجمعة الواقع بعد عيد القربان  بأسبوع وبناءً على ذلك بدأت راهبات الزيارة الإحتفال بهذا العيد اعتباراً  1685
 الوعود التي وعد بها السيد المسيح للمتعبدين لقلبه الأقدس للقديسة مرغريتا مريم الأكواك .
 ان عبادة قلب يسوع تعني حبه اللامتناهية  لنا. وتقوم بتخصيص أول جمعة من كل شهر بالقلب الأقدس، بتناول القربان و  ممارسة أعمال التقوى. أما ثمرة هذه العبادة فقد لخصها المخلص نفسه في  مواعيده للقديسة مرغريتا مريم الأكواك: 


سوف أمنحهم جميع النعم اللازمة لحالتهم. 
 2. القي السلام في بيوتهم. 
 3. أعزيهم في جميع أحزانهم. 
 4. أكون ملجأهم الأمين في حياتهم و خاصة في مماتهم. 
 5. أسكب بركات وافرة على جميع مشروعاتهم. 
 6. يجد الخطأة في قلبي ينبوع الرحمة الغزيرة. 
 7. تحصل الأنفس الفاترة على الحرارة. 
 8. ترتقي الأنفس الحارة سريعاً الى قمة الكمال. 
 9. أبارك البيوت التي تضع فيها صورة قلبي للتكريم. 
 10. امنح الاكليروس موهبة يلينون بها القلوب الأشد صلابة
 11. من يعمل بهمة على نشر هذه العبادة فسيكون اسمه مكتوباً في قلبي و لن يمحى منه أبداً. 
 12. الوعد الكبير “إني أعدك في فرط رحمة قلبي، بأن حبي القادر على كل شيئ  سيعطي جميع الذين يتناولون أول جمعة من الشهر  مدة تسعة أشهر متوالية نعمة  الثبات الأخير. فإنهم لن يموتوا في نقمتي، بل سيقبلون الأسرار المقدسة، و  يكون قلبي ملجأ اميناً في تلك الساعة الاخيرة“.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يونيو 2016)

ستيفان شاني

 أقتبل تسعة وثمانون تلميذا وتلميذة  المناولة الأولى في خورنة أم المعونة الدائمة التابعة لايبارشية أربيل  الكلدانية في قداس احتفالي ترأسه راعي الايبارشية المطران مار بشار متي  وردة ، صباح الجمعة 17/6/2016، بعد فترة إعداد أستمرت لعدة أشهر بأشراف  الأب لويس قاقوز راعي الخورنة، وتعليم الأخوات أزهار للقلب الأقدس ونرجس  للقلب الأقدس وبمساعدة شبيبة الخورنة من الجوقة وحضور أهالي وأقارب  المتناولين.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يونيو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 يونيو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 يونيو 2016)

*المجلس الشعبي لرئيس مجلس حقوق الانسان للامم المتحدة: نطالبكم بالتدخل في انصاف ما تعرضت له الاقليات في العراق*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 سعادة السفير تشوي كيونغ ليم رئيس مجلس حقوق الانسان للامم المتحدة المحترم
 تحية احترام وتقدير
 اطلعنا على التقرير الصادرحزيران / 2016  للجنة المشكلة في التحقيق بجرائم وانتهاكات حقوق الانسان في الجمهورية  العربية السورية ، وقد شمل التقرير ايضا قضاء سنجار العراقي للايزيديين دون  شمول بقية اوضاع الاقليات في العراق وخاصة الايزيديين والمسيحيين والشبك  والكاكائيين في الموصل وسهل نينوى بعد احتلالهما من قبل تنظم دولة الخلافة  الاسلامية في الشام والعراق (داعش) بعد 9 حزيران 2014 ،  ونود ان نتقدم لكم  ببعض ملاحظاتنا على التقرير ونتطلع ان تلقى اهتمامكم واهتمام اللجنة  المشكلة في التحقيق في الانتهاكات التي تعرض لها الانسان الاعزل من جميع  الاقليات في المنطقة قبل تقديمها للامم المتحدة ..
 بالوقت الذي نشيد ما ذهب اليه تقرير  الصادر من لجنة التحقيق للانتهاكات التي تعرض لها الايزيديين في مدينة  سنجار الايزيدية  وانصافهم ،  الا ان التحقيق قد جزأ الايزيديين ،  فلم يتم  توثيق الانتهاكات التي تعرض لها الايزيديين في مناطق تواجدهم في العراق  وخاصة في سهل نينوى  حيث تعد تلك الانتهاكات وفق المقاييس الدولية ابادة  جماعية لهذا الشعب الاصيل  .
 رغم ان التقرير يتحدث عن الانتهاكات لحقوق  الانسان في الجمهورية العربية السورية وكان مصيبا عندما جرى التحقيق  والتداخل بين سوريا وسنجار (العراق) ، الا انه للأسف لم يشمل جميع المناطق  التي احتلها وما يزال يحتلها تنظيم دولة الخلافة الاسلامية في الشام  والعراق ( داعش ) ، لذا نطالبكم سعادة السفير بأن التداخل لا يكون على  منطقة واحدة جزئية في مناطق التي انتهكت بل ان تشمل ايضا الموصل وسهل نينوى  مناطق تواجد وسكن الشعوب الاصيلة من المسيحيين    ( الكلدان السريان  الاشوريين ) والايزيديين والشبك والكاكائيين
 نرفق لكم تقريرا موثقا والصادر من منظمة  شلومو للتوثيق نيسان /2014 التي تعنى بتوثيق جميع الانتهاكات التي تعرض لها  المسيحيين من (الكلدان السريان الاشوريين ) من عمليات اغتصاب وخطف وقتل  وناجيات يتحدثن عن ما تعرضوا له من تحرش واستعباد جنسي لهن قبل هروبن من  ايدي تنظيم داعش الارهابي ، ولايزال قسم كبير من المختطفات والمختطفين من  الرجال والنساء والاطفال مصيرهم مجهول .
 لقد اعترف الاتحاد الاوربي والولايات  المتحدة الامريكية وبريطانيا واستراليا والكثير من دول العالم المتحضر بما  تعرضوا له الاقليات في سوريا العراق اعترفوا بالابادة الجماعية للاقليات ،  وكان التداخل لاوضاع الاقليات في تقاريرهم وبياناتهم صائبا،  ولكن في تقرير  لجنتكم الموقرة كان مجتزئا للاسف الشديد حيث اقتصر على سوريا ومدينة سنجار  العراقية  فقط .
 لذلك نطالبكم سعادة السفير التدخل في  انصاف ما تعرض له الاقليات في العراق وتضمين التداخل ليشمل بقية مناطق التي  احتلها تنظيم داعش الارهابي مع خالص الاحترام والتقدير


 كامل زومايا
 المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السريان الآشوري في المانيا


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2016)

*بالصور... اختتام السنة الأولى من "دورة الرحمة للتثقيف اللاهوتي" في الجامعة الكاثوليكية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 ستيفان شاني

 أقامت دورة الرحمة للتثقيف اللاهوتي يوم  الخميس المصادف  16/ 6/ 2016 حفل اختتام السنة الأولى لطلبتها، وذلك في  مبنى الجامعة الكاثوليكية في أربيل.
 ابتدأ الإحتفال بترتيل نشيد يوبيل سنة  الرحمة. وبعدها ألقى الشماس مارتن بني سكرتير الدورة كلمة أوضح فيها اهداف  الدورة  ولماذا سُمِّيت بهذا الإسم. وقام فريق مار فرنسيس باداء تراتيل  ومعزوفات متنوعة في الاحتفال، كما تم توزيع الهدايا للطلبة الاوائل لهذه  السنة واختيار الطالب المثالي. وفي الختام ألُقيت كلمة شكر لكل من قدم  الدعم للدورة. واختُتم الحفل بألتقاط صورة جماعية ومقاسمة عشاء المحبة.
 وحضر الإحتفال السادة الأساقفة: مار جاك  إسحق العميد الأسبق لكلية بابل، ومار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون، ومار  نيقوديموس داؤود شرف رئيس أساقفة الموصل للسريان الأرثوذكس، والآباء الكهنة  والرهبان.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2016)

*حكومة نينوى المحلية توزع السلال الغذائية على النازحين في القوش ووانة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 في اكبر حملة لتوزيع المواد الغذائية  للنازحين في المناطق المحررة بنينوى وباقي عموم العراق قامت حكومة نينوى  المحلية اليوم السبت المصادف 18/6/2016 بتوزيع السلال الغذائية على 1900  الف وتسعمائة عائلة نازحة في القوش و4455 اربعة الاف واربعمائة وخمسة  وخمسون عائلة نازحة في ناحية وانة ، وبهذا الخصوص زار بشار الكيكي رئيس  مجلس محافظة نينوى ونوفل حمادي السلطان محافظ نينوى وعدد من اعضاء المجلس  ناحيتي القوش ووانة واشرفوا بشكل مباشر على عملية التوزيع للعوائل المستحقة  وحسب البطاقة التموينية للعائلة او عقد الزواج، حيث استقبل المطران  ميخائيل مقدسي راعي ابرشية القوش والشيخان وفد الحكومة المحلية في مطرانية  القوش بحضور الاب د. غزوان يوسف بحو خوري كنيسة القوش والاب د. سالار  سليمان بوداخ مسؤول النازحين في الابرشية والاب ستيفن عصام ياقو راعي كنيسة  مارقرياقوس في باطنايا وعدد من المطارنة.
 بعدها زار الوفد مديرية ناحية القوش  واجتمعوا بمدير الناحية فائز عبد ميخا وعدد من الاداريين وبحضور عدد من  مدراء الدوائر الامنية والخدمية حيث تمت مناقشة الاوضاع الخدمية والادارية  في الناحية بعدها تمت زيارة مجلس ناحية القوش وكان في استقبالهم سليمان رشو  وعدد من اعضاء المجلس ثم وزع السيدان بشار الكيكي ونوفل السلطان المساعدات  على النازحين، ثم زار الوفد ناحية وانة وكان في استقبالهم علي محمد صالح  الكرو مدير ناحية وانة وجميع الاداريين والحزبيين والقادة الامنيين في وانة  وبعد مناقشة الامور الخدمية ووضع الناحية والمناطق التابعة لها تم توزيع  السلال الغذائية على النازحين.
 يذكر ان هذه الحملة ستشمل جميع االنازحين  في محافظة نينوى وعموم مناطق العراق بواقع 320000 ثلاثمائة وعشرون الف  عائلة نازحة، ومن المؤمل توزيع المساعدات غداً على النازحين في مناطق اخرى،  وحسب الجدول المعد مسبقاً لتشمل جميع النازحين في المناطق المحررة  والمخيمات في نينوى وفي اقليم كوردستان ووسط وجنوب العراق .

 المكتب الاعلامي لرئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2016)

*لجنة كنيسة عنكاوا الرسولية توزع مساعدات للمهجرين في قرى ابناء شعبنا*




 


 عشتارتيفي كوم/



 قامت لجنة كنيسة عنكاوا الرسولية بزيارة  عدد من القرى لابناء شعبنا والمهجرين الساكنين فيها واشتملت قرى (هزار جوت  وملا بروان وتلة وازخ وهرماشي وبيبوزي) التابعة لمحافظة دهوك ولدى وصول  اللجنة الى هذه القرى برفقة المدير العام لقناة عشتار الفضائية رازميك  مراديان باشرت اللجنة بتوزيع المساعدات لاهالي هذه القرى والمهجرين  الساكنين فيها وشملت اكثر من 300 حصة بواقع 15 مادة غذائية ومنزلية واعرب  اهالي هذه القرى والمهجرون الساكنون فيها عن عميق شكرهم وامتنانهم لما تقوم  به لجنة كنيسة عنكاوا الرسولية بمثل هذه المبادرات، كما ثمن القس ماري  بولص خوري رعية قرى تلة وازخ وهرماشي وبيبوزي جهود كنيسة عنكاوا الرسولية  واللجنة التابعة لها على ماتقدمه من خدمات ومساعدات لاهالي هذه القرى  والمهجرين فيها.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يونيو 2016)

*البطريرك ساكو: لقاء الكهنة في 20 / 21 حزيران 2016 “خطوطُ القوة بمثابة خارطة الطريق”*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو
 لقاؤنا كأساقفةٍ وكهنةٍ كلدان في العراق،  في رحابِ المعهدِ الكهنوتيّ البطريركيّ في بلدة عينكاوة / أربيل 20-21  حزيران 2016، وفي مقرِّ البطريركيّة الصَيفيّ، عودةٌ واعيّةٌ الى ينابيعِ  إيمانِنا، وجذورِ كنيستِنا الأصيلة، لتجديدِ تعلقِنا بالمسيح، والتزامِنا  بخدمةِ المحبة، وسطَ ظروفِنا الراهنة، والإستثنائيّة الصعبة، حيثُ تملَّك  الخوفُ والقلقُ على مسيحيينا ومواطنينا.
  لقاؤنا هذا نَضَعُهُ تحت أنظارِ اُمِّنا  مريم العذراء، بصلاةٍ خاشعةٍ، وتأملٍ عميقٍ في إيمانِها ومحبتِها،  وانفتاحِها وخدمتِها ورجائها، للاقتداءِ بها.
  هذا اللقاء فرصةٌ متميزةٌ لنقرأ معاً  بنور الروح القدس واقعَنا، ونُقَيِّم على ضوئه رسالتَنا وأداءَنا، وننفتح  على احتمالاتٍ جديدة، لإعطاء شعبنا المسيحي المتألم، دفعةَ رجاء وثقة،  نابعة من الإنجيل المنغرس في أرضنا التي ضمَّختها دماءُ شهدائنا. انه دربٌ  روحيٌّ طويلٌ وراءَ يسوع.
  مؤمنونا طيّبون ينتظرون مِنَّا تغييرات:  روحيّة، وراعويّة تتلاءَم مع ظروفِهم، لتنعكس عليهم حتى يصمدوا، ويواصلوا  تاريخَهم ورسالتَهم بشجاعة، ويمدوا الجسورَ مع مواطنيهم بدل الانطواءٍ  والانكفاء، ويعززوا التعاون والعيش المشترك. هذا الهمّ علينا ان نحمله في  ضميرِنا وقلبِنا بحزمٍ وعزمٍ، لكي نؤسّس لمرحلةٍ مُهِمَّة من التجديد  والانتعاش، والوحدة فيُعطي كنيستَنا في العراق دفعةً إنجيليّة وراعويّة في  التعليم والتنشئة والخدمة والمرافقة والإرشاد والاحتفال بالأسرار والصلاة  بحيث تغدو كنيسةً حاضرةً: مؤثرةً ومتأثرةً، أي قادرة على توجيهِ هذا الواقع  الى الله، إله الحياة والقيامة والتجدد "قيمةا وحي،ـ،،ا وحودةا" كما هو  شعار ها.
  ولله الحمد، ثمّة نخبةٌ متحسسةٌ للوجع،  ومتحمسةٌ للخدمة، والقيام بشيء جميل! من هذا المنطلق أدعو الجميع للارتقاء  إلى مستوى المسؤولية والاحداث، ويسرني ان أقدِّمَ بعض خطوط القوةّ التي  أراها أساسيَّة في تجديدِ تعهدِنا والتزامِنا.
  أولا: تجديد تكريسنا للمسيح. يجب ان  يحتلّ المسيح الصدارة في قلبِنا وتَوَجُّهِنا وخدمتنِا، هذا التعهد يحتِّم  علينا ان نجسده على أرض الواقع، وبحسب ظروف العراق الحاليّة. هذا التعلق  يتطلب منَّا جديّة ومتابعة وتأوينا مستمراً، اميناً وشَفَّافاً، نُغَذِّيه،  ونُغنيهِ بصلاتنا الجماعيّة والشخصية: "ليس على الأرضِ ما هو أعزّ على  الله من راهبٍ جاثٍ على الارضِ يُصلي دائمًا"1، هذه هي باختصار روحانيّة  الكاهن. حذار من "فراغ القلب".
 ثانيا: رسالتُنا المسيحية هي قضيّتُنا،  وخدمتُنا انجيليّة غير مشروطة، خدمةٌ طوعيّةٌ وليست وظيفيّة، خدمةٌ ينبغي  ان تكونَ صادقةً وممتلئةً من نورِ الله حتى تمسَّ قلوبَ مؤمنينا ومواطنينا  في محنة التهجير والقلق بين العودة أو الهجرة. فالهجرة تجعل بلدنا مجرد  خبر، وتُذَوِّب تقاليدَنا وقيمَنا وتراثَنا شيئاً فشيئا!
 ثالثا: الوقوف الى جانبِ شعبِنا في  معاناته، والتضامن معه، وتقديم العون له في مختلف حاجاتِه، لابدَّ ان يبقى  بابُنا مفتوحًا امام الكلّ بصبرٍ جميلٍ واصغاءٍ أبوي ووجهٍ مبتسم، لاسيما  مع المتألمين والمعوزين؛ لا يمكننا ان ننفصل عن الجماعة، فنحن منهم ولهم.  يقول البابا فرنسيس: "ليكون [الكاهن] قريبًا من الناس الذين أوكلهم الله  إليه بواسطة الكنيسة. لا يستثني أحدًا من قلبه وصلاته وابتسامته. بنظرة  مُحبّة وقلب أب يقبل ويدمج ويؤدّب. هو خادم للشركة التي يحتفل بها ويعيشها،  بصبر يُصغي إلى المشاكل ويرافق خطوات الأشخاص ويمنح المغفرة الإلهيّة  بشفقة وسخاء"2.
 رابعاً: لا نستغنيَنَ عن المؤمنين  “الكنيسة"، أي الجماعة المسيحية الملتفة حول يسوع والتي تمتع بـِ “كهنوت  ملوكيّ"3 لذا لا يمكن حصرُ رسالة الانجيل والخدمة بشخص البطريرك أو الاسقف  أو الكاهن. كلنا شركاء ومسؤولون عن سير الكنيسة وتقدمها. لذا يتوجب علينا  ان نُدمج العلمانيين من كلا الجنسيين في رسالة الكنيسة وتعليمها وخدمتها،  وبحسب النعمة المعطاة لكل واحد منهم، والتآزر معاً من خلال المجالس  واللّجان، والنشاطات الثقافيّة والتربويّة والخيريّة والاجتماعيّة لنشر  الانجيل وبناء الملكوت.
  خامساً: لا ننسى مجانيّة الاسرار.  الاسرار لا تُباع ولا تُشترى، هي عطايا الله للجميع. على الكاهن ان ينفح  صلواتِها بمسحةٍ روحيّةٍ عميقةٍ وجذّابةٍ. وان يتحرر من الأمور الماديَّة،  ويعيش زاهداً ومتفرغاً لخدمة رسالتِه التي هي هوِيتُه! فيدخل بالتالي في  حركةِ السرّ الفصحيّ، و "التاريخ المقدس".
 سادساً: رسالة الكنيسة معاصرة دوما.  الكنيسة جماعةٌ حيّة تدركُ ان لها رسالة، تحمل في طيّاتها نفحة التجديد،  فبشرى الانجيل هي لكل انسان في كل زمان ومكان. إني لا اقصد تجديداً سطحياّ،  انما أقصد التجديدَ الرصين والأصيل كما رسمه بقوّة المجمع المسكوني  الفاتيكاني الثاني (وثيقة سرّ الكنيسة).  طقوسُنا فيها اصالة، لكنها بسبب  تقادم الزمن عليها (معظمها يعود الى القرنين السابع والثامن الميلادي)  بحاجة الى التجديد، والتأوين حتى يفهمها مسيحيو اليوم وينجذبوا اليها،  وتساعدهم على عيش معانيها. يجب ألاّ نخاف من التجديد فهو سنَّةُ الحياة.  يقول البابا فرنسيس: "الجديد" يُخيفنا، وكذلك أيضاً الجديد الذي يقدمه الله  لنا، الجديد الذي يطلبه منا. أننا نخاف من مفاجآت الله. دعونا ألا نُغلق  أنفسنا أمام الجديد الذي يريد الله تقديمه في حياتنا"4. هناك من يفكر ويكتب  بان النص الطقسي لا يمكن ان مسّه. هذه عقلية متعصبة لا تتماشى مع الانجيل  الذي يشدد على ان: "السبت من اجل الانسان"5. فلا يمكن ان تكون صلاتُنا  أسيرةَ نص واحدٍ معيّن!
 سابعاً: الارتقاء فوق الخلافات، اننا نمر بمرحلة صعبة، فهي من باب أولى تتطلب الوحدة.
 لذلك ينبغي ترك خلافاتِنا، وتنقية فكرنا  ونهجنا وتعلم العِبر من اخطائنا لنعيش مع بعضنا البعض بروح جماعيّة -وليس  جنباً الى جنب -وبمحبة. فالمحبة انفتاحٌ يحرر من الكبرياء والانانيَّة ومن  المتراكَم في داخلنا. هذا الانفتاح الواعي اهتداءٌ يساعد كلَّ واحدٍ منا  على فهمِ قابلياته وضعفه وعطبه، ويثبته في التواضع ومعرفة الجميل، حينها  سيغدو تكاملاً خصباً، لذلك يلزم ان نشتغل على ذاتنا، وننشئ قلبَنا تنشئة  مستدامة، وبثقافة متجددة، ونهذّب طبعنا حتى نعيش بسلام مع ذواتنا ومع من  نخدمهم ونغدو لهم مثالا يُحتذى به!
  أحيانا اسمع يُقال عني أنى قاسٍ، لكن أما  نحتاج الى السلطة (وليس التسلّط / الاستعلاء/الاستحواذ) حتى يأتي التوازن  -النضوج؟ خصوصًا في مجتمعٍ كمجتمعنا يميل الى الحرية – الفوضى / الطبع  المستقل، العاطفة (حتى الرحمة) وحدها لا تربّي ولا تبني!
  مطلوب منّا بصفتنا اباء ورعاة ان نمارس  كلماتِ اللياقة والتشجيع والاعجاب مع من نعمل معهم او نلتقي بهم مثل: شكرا،  من فضلك، أحسنت "برافو".
 ثامناً: مراجعة الذات بشأن الفوقية. من  المؤسف انه يوجد اليوم كما في السابق اشخاص في الكنيسة يعتقدون انهم فوق  الكل، وينتقدون كلّ شيء، ويعدّون كلمتَهم فاصلة، هؤلاء الأشخاص أسرى  ذواتهم، يُتعبون أنفسهم ويعرقلون العمل! ندعوهم الى مراجعة الذات وتحريرها  من "الأنا"! لان الكبرياء انغلاق – موت، بينما التخلِّي عن الذات انفتاح  على نِعم الله واملاءٌ منه! يقول يسوع: "من رفع نفسه وضع، ومن وضع نفسه  رفع6. لنتأمل في تحذيرات البابا فرنسيس من الانسياق وراء السلطة (الكراسي)  والمال والتباهي والكبرياء7.
 تاسعًا: الكهنة وأسقفهم، أوتار وقيثارة.  ان حالات مغادرة بعضِ الكهنة لأبرشياتهم ولجوئهم الى الغرب أمر محزن جدّاً،  نأمل الاّ يتكرر. إني أتقدم بالشكر الجزيل الى غالبية كهنتنا الشَهمين  الذين بَقوا صامدين مع أساقفتهم ومؤمنيهم بأمانة، بالرغم من الظروف  المؤلمة. وأدعوه الى الالتفاف حول اسقفهم في أداء رسالتهم وخدمتهم وتنسيق  النشاطات معه كما يوصي اغناطيوس الانطاكي: "عليكم ان تكونوا برأي واحد مع  أسقفكم في كلّ ما تفعلونه. وارتباطكم به كارتباط الاوتار بالقيثارة"8 لأن  الاسقف هو ضامن الوحدة والساهر على الأبرشية. ادعوهم الى تعزيز العلاقة  الابوية والبنوية المبنية على الثقة والطاعة والحب من خلال التقاسم والخدمة  والتعاون.
 في الوقت عينه يكون الأساقفة مدعوين سواء  في الرقعة البطريركية أو في بلدان الإنتشار، الى تعميق الوحدة مع البطريرك،  ليجدوا فيه كلٌ من زاويته "الأب والرأس"، فيلتفوا حوله، ويحملوا معه همّ  الكنيسة، وتطلعاتِها في التثقيف والتنشئة الروحية، والتنظيم والعمل  المؤسساتي، من خلال المشاركة المسؤولة في السينودس الذي يُقوي المجمعيّة،  ويوطِّد روابط الشركة والوحدة
 ختاماً: لنتعلم من خبرة البابا فرنسيس  الذي يخاطب الكلّ ببساطته، وتواضعه ودفء محبته، كاشفًا وجهَ مسيح الانجيل،  بصوته وحياته، لنقتدي به في خدمة المسيح بفكر ونهج جديدين، وبحثٍ مستمر عن  اشياء جديدة نخدم بها اخوتنا، ونقدم لهم العون، في ظلّ ما يعيشونه من تعب  وفقر وقلق حتى تبقى كنيستنا شاهدة إلى الأبد على محبة المسيح ورحمته  وقيامته.
 ____
 1  إبراهيم النثفري، لويس ساكو، اباؤنا السريان، ، دار المشرق، بيروت 2012، ص253.
 2  الخطاب الى الكهنة السبت 4/6 بمناسبة اشتراكهم بيوبيل الرحمة.
 3  ابط 2/9.
 4   عظة عشية عيد ال قيامة 31/3/2013،
 5  مر 2/26.
 6  مت 23/12.
 7  الخطاب 17/5 في مصلى بيت القديسة مرتا،
 8  اعناطيوس الشهيد عام 107 أفسس 4/1

​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يونيو 2016)

* العيادة الطبية المتنقلة التابعة لمنظمة (كابني) تواصل جولاتها الطبية في قرى شعبنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني)-الاعلام
 واصلت العيادة الطبية المتنقلة الخاصة  بمنظمة (كابني) جولاتها بين قرى شعبنا لتقديم الخدمات الطبية وتوفير  الادوية للمرضى في تلك المناطق ..وقال الدكتور ادد يوخنا اسحق المشرف  المسؤول على البرامج الطبية في المنظمة ان جولات العيادة المتنقلة  للاسبوع  الماضي شملت عدد من قرى شعبنا ومنها منطقة (نهلة) والقرى المجاورة لها  كقرية (خليلاني) و(كشكاوا) و(بيبادي)..
  كما زارت العيادة المتنقلة قرى (دشقوتان )  و(كرماوا) و(بيرزاوا ) و(كرنجوك) فضلا عن قرى (صوركا) و(اينشكي) و(ارادن)  وقدمت العيادة المتنقلة من خلال كادرها الطبي تقديم الخدمات الطبية للمرضى  والمصابين في تلك القرى بالاضافة لتقديم الادوية وادوية الامراض المزمنة  للمصابين بها ..
 وتابع الدكتور اسحق بان المنظمة قامت  بتوفير مستلزمات طبية لعدد من المرضى حيث قامت بتوفير اسرة طبية وكراسي  خاصة بالمعاقين بالاضافة لتبرع المنظمة بتوفير عشر كراسي للمعاقين لصالح  مستشفى الشيخان العام ..واختتم المشرف المسؤول على البرامج الطبية في منظمة  (كابني) حديثه بالاشارة لزيارة ميدانية قام بها بالاضافة لطاقم المنظمة  لمستشفى سنوني في قضاء سنجار من اجل الوقوف على الاحتياجات الخاصة  بالمستشفى وتوفيرها لصالح المشروع الطبي المدعوم من قبل المنظمة ..


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يونيو 2016)

*المرصد الآشوري في اليوم العالمي للاجئين يستذكر معاناة ومأساة مئات الآلاف من اللاجئين والمهجرين المسيحيين المشرقيين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
  20حزيران / يونيو 2016

 يحتفل العالم في 20 حزيران / يونيو من كل  عام، باليوم العالمي للاجئين حيث يخصص هذا اليوم لاستعراض هموم وقضايا  ومشاكل اللاجئين والأشخاص الذين تتعرض حياتهم في أوطانهم للتهديد، وتسليط  الضوء علي معاناة هؤلاء وبحث سبل تقديم المزيد من العون لهم وذلك برعاية من  المفوضية العليا لشؤون اللاجئين التابعة للأمم المتحدة.
 ونحن في المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان  نستذكر في هذه المناسبة اكثر من 150.000 مسيحي من أبناء شعبنا في العراق  الذين يعيشون لاكثر من عامين خارج مدنهم وقراهم وبلداتهم المحتلة من قبل  تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية "داعش". حيث يعيش هؤلاء ظروف حياتية صعبة، بالإضافة  إلى القلق والخوف من المستقبل المجهول الذي ينتظرهم وينتظر أطفالهم. ناهيك  عن مئات الآلاف من اللاجئين والمهجرين المسيحيين المنتشرين في دول الجوار  وما يقاسيه هؤلاء من عذابات واضطهادات يومية.
 إننا في إدارة المرصد الآشوري نناشد كل  اصحاب القرار في العالم، لكيما ينظروا إلى معاناة اللاجئين والمهجرين  المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط، ويبذلوا الجهود من اجل انهاء معاناتهم من خلال  تحرير قراهم وبلداتهم وتأمين العودة الامنة لهم، أو تسهيل إنتقالهم إلى  الغرب ليبدأوا حياة جديدة لهم ولاطفالهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يونيو 2016)

*البابا فرنسيس يقدم تبرعاً مالياً لصالح مستشفى القديس يوسف في إربيل*








السفير البابوي في العراق المطران أورتيغا مارتين يطلع على أوضاع المهجرين في أربيل (تصوير: ستيفان شاني)​ 


 عشتارتيفي كوم- أبونا/



 ليكون البابا فرنسيس الذي عودنا على  الأمور المفاجئة التي يقوم بها قدوة حسنة للآخرين، يكون السباق دائماً  بالقيام بالمبادرات الإيجابية لصالح كل من هو بحاجة من مشردين وفقراء  ولاجئين ومرضى. ما هي اليوم المبادرة الجديدة التي أبرزت اسم البابا  فرنسيس، هذا البابا المعروف بمساعداته وتوضعه؟ إليكم ما فعله البابا في هذه  الخطوة واللفتة الرائعة منه.
 كان البابا فرنسيس المتبرع الأول في حملة  أتت تحت شعار "كن رحمة الله" وأطلقتها يوم الجمعة مؤسسة عون الكنيسة  المتألمة. أما تبرع البابا فستستفيد منه مستشفى القديس يوسف في إربيل في  كردستان العراق التي هي اليوم مسكناً لمئات الآلاف من اللاجئين المسيحيين  الذين اضطروا الى الفرار من منازلهم بسبب ممارسات الدولة الإسلامية عليهم.
 هذا الامر هو مثال حي آخر لكون البابا  قدوة خيّرة للجميع فقد تبرع بـ110000 دولار لتأمين الطبابة للاجئين  العراقيين الذين يعانون من أمراض مزمنة. هذه اللفتة أتت ضمن الحملة لإلهام  كل أبرشية أو كنيسة كي تقوم بأعمال مماثلة من الرحمة خلال هذه السنة  المقدسة. ستستمر هذه الحملة لمدة أربعة أشهر وستستفيد منها أيضاُ رعوية  السجون ومراكز إعادة التأهيل لمدمني المخدرات وجماعات دعم النساء المعنفات  الى جانب الجماعات التي تؤمن المساعدات للاجئين.
 من ناحيته، يهتم مستشفى القديس يوسف وفق  ما ذكره موقع كروكس بما يقارب الـ2800 مريض ومع المساعدة المالية التي  قدمها البابا للحملة، أعرب عن دعمه للمبادرة من خلال رسالة فيديو عرضت في  مؤتمر صحافي في روما. خلال الرسالة قال البابا أن الرجال والنساء بحاجة الى  رحمة الله ولكن أيضاً الى رحمة البشر، وعلينا أن نمسك بأيدي بعضنا بدلاً  من شن العديد من الحروب. دعا فرنسيس كل رجل وامرأة من ذوي الإرادة الطيبة  الى المساهمة في خلق أعمال رحمة ملموسة من شأنها أن تساعد في تلبية  الاحتياجات الكثيرة الموجودة في العالم اليوم. تملك الجمعيات الخيرية  البابوية مكاتب منتشرة في 22 بلداً ودور الجمعيات وفق ما ذكره الكاردينال  بياتشينزا هو المساعدة في تحريك الكنائس المحلية لمساعدة الكنيسة الجامعة.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2016)

*السيدة باسكال وردا تسلط الضوء على الكثير من الحقائق و الوقائع التي تتعرض لها المكونات العراقية الاصيلة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 HHRO
 23/6/2016



 *وردا تتناول بعرض دقيق الإبادات الجماعية التي استهدفت الاشوريين والأرمن والمسيحيين والايزيديين وغيرهم*
 *طروحات السيدة وردا تحظى بالكثير من الاهتمام لموضوعيتها ودقة التشخيص فيها*
 
 أفضت الحقائق التاريخية والوقائع عن  انتهاكات حقوق الانسان في العراق التي ادلت بها السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان وزيرة الهجرة والمهجرين الاسبق عضو شبكة  النساء العراقيات الى الكثير من الاهتمام ، جاء ذلك خلال مشاركة السيدة  وردا في مؤتمر عقد بجنيف يوم 20/6/2016 باشراف منظمة ( MRG) مجموعة حقوق  الاقليات والتي يرأسها مارك لايتمور ومقرها لندن ، فقد سلطت رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي الضوء على الكثير من هذه الانتهاكات تناولت فيه ما مر على  العراقيين من ويلات وماسي اخذت طابع الابادة الجماعية ، حيث توقفت عند  جرائم محاولات محو الارمن والكلدانيين الاشوريين السريان عام 1915 على ايدي  العثمانيين ومذبحة عام 1933 في بلدة سميل التابعة الى محافظة دهوك ، حيث  ارتكبت انذاك جريمة يند لها جبين الانسانية مستهدفة الاشوريين وصولا الى  الجرائم الحالية التي ترتكب على ايدي داعش الارهابي وما يخلف العنف المسلح  الاعمى .
 وأضافت السيدة وردا في حديثها امام  المشاركين في المؤتمر ان ما جرى وما يجري من مذابح ضد الاقليات العراقية  وبالدرجة الاولى المسيحيين والايزيديين والشبك والكاكائيين والصابئة  المندائيين وغيرهم من المكونات العراقية يكشف بما لا يقبل الشك عن منهج  دموي متواصل وبجذور تاريخية للقضاء على التنوع الديمغرافي في العراق ، كما  ركزت السيدة وردا في مداخلة لها مع السيدة كيت جلمور نائب المفوض السامي  لحقوق الانسان متطرقة الى الوضع المأساوي الذي يمثله انعدام الامن وسوء  الاوضاع الاقتصادية وتدني الخدمات وتدهور الكثير من البنى التحتية مؤكدة ان  ذلك لا يمكن اصلاحه الا بتغيير جوهري لمفهوم السلطة في العراق .
 هذا وقد شهد المؤتمر تواصلا واضحا لانجاحه من السيد مارك لاتيمور ومع الناشطة ميس الجبوري في اطار الوسائل التنظيمية لهذا النشاط.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2016)

*لجنة كنيسة عنكاوا الرسولية توزع مساعدات لأهالي عدد من قرى ابناء شعبنا والمهجرين الساكنين فيها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تواصل لجنة كنيسة عنكاوا الرسولية زيارتها  لعدد من القرى التابعة لابناء شعبنا والمهجرين الساكنين فيها ، فقد زارت  اللجنة قرى (ميركي - المغارة - الفاف - البركة) التابعة لدير مار متى في  سهل نينوى .
 ولدى وصول اللجنة الى هذه القرى باشرت  بتوزيع المساعدات لأهالي هذه القرى والمهجرين الساكنين فيها وشملت اكثر من  135 حصة بواقع 15 مادة غذائية ومنزلية واعرب أهالي هذه القرى والمهجرين  الساكنين فيها عن شكرهم وامتنانهم لما تقوم به لجنة كنيسة عنكاوا الرسولية  خدمة للاجئين والمهجرين قسرا من مدنهم وبلداتهم في الموصل وسهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2016)

*مشاركة فاعلة لـمنظمة (كابني ) في ملتقيات لحماية الطفل  ومناهضة العنف ضد المراة*







 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني)-الاعلام

 شاركت مسؤولة  برامج حماية المراة والطفل  في منظمة (كابني) روبينا  اشعيا بالعديد من الملتقيات  والاجتماعات التي  عقدت خلال الاسبوع الماضي في مدينة دهوك والتي تمحورت حول  حقوق الطفل فضلا  عن ملتقيات تركزت حول مناهضة العنف ضد المراة ..
 وذكرت  اشعيا انهامثلت منظمة (كابني )  وبمعية عدد من العاملين في المساحات الصديقة للطفل  في ورشة عمل  اقيمت  برعاية منظمة (dorcas) وتركزت حول حماية الطفل وتطوره وناقشت الورشة على  مدى (5) ايام احتياجات الطفل والمخاطر التي تواجهه فضلا عن حمايته من  الاساءات التي يتعرض لها  بالاضافة للمعوقات التي تحول ضد تطوره كما تم  مناقشة دراسات روحية حول استخدام الايات الانجيلية  في تنمية احتياجات  الاطفال ..
 وتابعت مسؤولة  برامج حماية المراة والطفل  في منظمة (كابني ) بانها شاركت ايضا  في الاجتماع الدوري المعروف بـ(sgbv  cluster meeting) والذي شاركت فيه  مؤسسة للعنف ضد المراة  والمنظمات  التابعة لـ(un)وممثلي الحكومة المحلية في محافظة دهوك وممثلي المنظمات  المهتمة  بمناهضة العنف على اساس الجنس والنوع ..واشارت اشعيا بان   الاجتماع الدوري تطرق لقضايا الزواج المبكر وشؤون الناجيات من اسر تنظيم  داعش وتلبية الاحتياجات الخاصة بالدعم النفسي للمتضررين جراء العنف ..
 على صعيد اخر  اكدت روبينا اشعيا تجهيز  الاحتياجات الصيفية للمساحات الصديقة للطفل والمدعومة من قبل منظمة (كابني)  في  عدد من القرى والمناطق  وشملت تلك الاحتياجات المبردات وبرادات الماء  والخزانات الكبيرة الخاصة بالماء.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2016)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يبدأ زيارته الرعوية لايبارشية اربيل الكلدانية*





 
  عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 بعد اختتام لقاء الكهنة الكلدان العام في  العراق بالقداس الالهي في المجمع البطريركي في عنكاوا صباح يوم الاربعاء 22  حزيران 2016، بدأ غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار  باسيليوس يلدو وسيادة المطران مار حبيب النوفلي، الزيارة الرعوية لايبارشية  اربيل مساء الاربعاء بحضور لقاء الفعاليات الشبابية في الايبارشية  (الاخويات والجوقات) في كاتدرائية كنيسة مار يوسف في عنكاوا ضمن البرنامج  المعد للزيارة الرعوية من الفترة 22 – 27 حزيران 2016.
 افتتح اللقاء بصلاة يوبيل الرحمة ومن ثم  كلمة لراعي الايبارشية سيادة المطران بشار وردة الذي رحب بغبطة البطريرك  والسادة الاساقفة والاباء الكهنة والراهبات مع شرح لنشاطات الايبارشية وقدم  الشباب نبذة مختصرة عن تأسيس الاخويات مع بعض التراتيل للجوقات المختلفة.
 بعدها كانت كلمة لغبطة البطريرك شجع فيها الشباب على التشبث بالارض والتمسك بالهوية والارث المسيحي، لان الشباب هم مستقبل الكنيسة.
 وبعده وجه الشباب اسئلة لغبطة البطريرك  والسادة الاساقفة، عن التحديات التي تواجه الشباب ومنها الهجرة وقد اجاب  غبطته والاساقفة بان الشباب هم امل الكنيسة في العراق وعليهم البقاء  والصمود. واختتم اللقاء بعشاء المحبة في باحة كنيسة مار يوسف.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2016)

البطريرك ساكو يترأس قداسا احتفاليا في كاتدرائية مار يوسف بعنكاوا




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 ترأس غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو  بطريرك بابل على الكلدان في العراق والعالم قداسا احتفاليا في كاتدرائية  مار يوسف في عنكاوا بمناسبة اختتام الاجتماع الاول للكهنة الكلدان في  العراق وكوردستان وبمشاركة المطارنة والاساقفة بحضور عدد من المسؤولين وجمع  غفير من المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2016)

*البيان الختامي للقاء الكهنة الكلدان في العراق، عنكاوا / اربيل 20 – 21 حزيران 2016*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية /
 تحت شعار: "رحماء كالآب"، وبرعاية غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو وبحضور أساقفة العراق الكلدان، عُقد  في دير مار أدّي ومار ماري البطريركي الكلداني في عنكاوا، اللقاء الأول  لكهنة العراق الكلدان من 20 – 21 حزيران 2016.
 إتسم اللقاء بأجواء روحية وأخوية مريحة  ومناقشات معمّقة لرسالة الكاهن، حامل الرحمة الالهية، لا سيّما في الظروف  التي يعيشها العراق والمنطقة وتطرق المشاركون الى أبرز التحديات الروحية  والراعوية والثقافية والاجتماعية التي تواجههم خلال خدمتهِم الكهنوتية.
 افتتح غبطته اللقاء بكلمة عن: "خطوط  القّوة بمثابة خارطة الطريق"، مؤكداً على أهمية الحياة الروحية للكاهن  والتعلّق بشخص المسيح يسوع، والوقوف إلى جانب مؤمنينا ومواطنينا في  معاناتهم، وأهمية مُشاركة العلمانيين في رسالة الكنيسة. أعقبها لقاء عن  "الكاهن في ضوء كتابات وأحاديث البابا فرنسيس"، قدّمه سيادة المطران مار  يوسف توما، وأدارَ سيادة المطران مار بشّار متّي وردة مجاميع النقاش حول:  الكهنوت، تطلّعات وهموم في استمارة ضمّت عدة أسئلة وفي الختام تم الاتفاق  على القرارات الاتية كخطوة أولى:
 1-     الالتزام بعقد لقاءات دورية للكهنة والأساقفة ضمن أنشطة التنشئة المستدامة والاستعانة بكهنة متخصصين في هذا المجال.
 2-     إقامة رياضة روحية سنوية تجمع كافة  الاكليروس الكلداني في العراق، وهذا العام يكون 19-22 أيلول في موضوع  الكاهن حامل الرحمة الإلهية.
 3-     تشكيل لجنة من الكهنة لمتابعة شؤونهم خصوصًا التنشئة المستدامة بكل جوانبها الانسانية والروحية واللاهوتية والراعوية.
 4-     التأكيد على مجّانية الخدمة  الكهنوتية لاسيما خدمة الأسرار التي لا تباع ولا تشترى كما هو متبعٌ في  جميع أيبارشيات العراق الكلدانية، والابرشية هي التي تدفع رواتب كهنتها:  للأعزب مليون دينار عراقي، وللمتزوج ميلون ومائتي ألف دينار يضمن له عيشا  لائقا.
 5-     أهمية تفعيل قرارات السنودس  البطريركي في "إنتقال الكهنة للخدمة في رعايا الإيبارشية الواحدة كل ست  سنوات". ولا يسمح لاي كاهن الانتقال من ابرشيته الى ابرشية أخرى إلا  بموافقة أُسقفه والاسقف الذي يستقبله وبحسب القوانين المرعية.
 6-    التأكيد على إشتراك المؤمنين  العلمانيين من كلا الجنسين في المجالس الابرشية والخورنية كما توصي  القوانين. فالمؤمنون شركاء في الرسالة، ومعاونون للاكليروس وكل بحسب النعمة  المعطاة له، ولهم الحق في التعبير عن رأيهم.
 7-    تشكيل لجنة مالية تحت إشراف، تعمل بكل أمانة وشفافية.
 8-     ينبغي تنسيق كل النشاطات مع أسقف الأبرشية، وعليه عقد لقاءات دورية  لكهنته تعزز العلاقة الابوية والبنوية بينهم، لان الاسقف هو ضامن الوحدة  والساهر على الابرشية، كما يعود الى الاسقف الادلاء بتصريحات رسمية وليس  الكهنة.
 9-     عبر الجميع عن وقوفهم الى جانب  مؤمنيهم ومواطنيهم بكل محبة وسخاء وتقديم العون لهم خصوصا للأشخاص  والعائلات المهجرة ورفع معنوياتهم ليتمسكوا بأرضهم وهويتهم.
 وختم اللقاء بقداس إلهي في كاتدرائية مار  يوسف بعينكاوة، جددوا خلاله تكريسهم الكامل للمسيح واستعدادهم لخدمة المحبة  كما يوصي الانجيل.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2016)

*المجلس الشعبي يلتقي رئيس لجنة  تقصي الحقائق في سوريا ويناشده في انصاف شعبنا لما تعرض له من ابادة جماعية*





​ 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 جنيف / مجلس حقوق الانسان الامم المتحدة
 في 21 حزيران 2016 التقى كامل زومايا  مسؤول مكتب المانيا للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري السيد باولو  بينيرو رئيس اللجنة المستقلة لتقصي الحقائق للامم المتحدة واعضاء اللجنة كل  من السيدة كارلا ديل بونتي والسيد انيس من فلسطين، بداية قدم زومايا رسالة  متضمنة بعض الملاحظات وملفا خاصا بما يتعرض له الشعب الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري المسيحي وقد تضمن اللقاء بعض الاستفسارات حول الية توثيق  الانتهاكات من قبل اللجنة اضافة سبب غياب التقرير اي ذكر لما تعرض له  المسيحيين ، من جانبه أكد السيد بينيرو وعضوة اللجنة بونتي ، بأن هناك  التباسا قد حصل ، فان التقرير قد كتب للانتهاكات التي تعرض لها الضحايا  حصرا على تراب الاراضي السورية ولم يكن هناك حق للجنة التحقق في قضية  الاقليات في العراق ، وأكد ان ما ذكر في التقرير بخصوص الايزيديين لم يكن  هناك تداخل لعمل اللجنة في جمع سوريا وسنجار ، بل ان توثيق اللجنة رصد  الانتهاكات للايزيدات الموجدات على الاراضي السورية اللواتي تعرضن  للانتهاكات المستمرة حتى على الاراضي السورية وليس له التقرير علاقة بتقييم  اوضاع الاقليات في العراق ومنهم المسيحيين . وأكدت اللجنة انها على علم  بما تعرض له المسيحيين من انتهاكات خطيرة في العراق وسوريا ترقى الى ابادة  جماعية .   
 ويذكر ان السيد  باولو بينيرو قدم تقريره  الشفوي للدورة الثانية والثلاثين لمجلس حقوق الانسان للامم المتحدة ، وتحدث  التقرير عن حجم الانتهاكات لحقوق الانسان والاقليات في سوريا ، وقد تحدث  مجموعة من ممثلي البعثات الدولية في المجلس من مؤيد ومعترض ، فقد اشاد بما  جاء بالتقرير كالاتحاد الاوربي ، فيما اعترض على التقرير ممثل جمهورية  بولونيا حيث اكد في كلمته بان التقرير ناقصا ولا يعكس طبيعة وحجم مآسي التي  تعرض لها المسيحيون ، ومن جانب آخر طالب ممثل جمهورية المانيا الاتحادية  المزيد من التوضيح حول مصير الاقليات الاخرى التي لم تذكر اشارة للمسيحيين .


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2016)

* غبطة البطريريك ساكو يحتفل بالقداس الالهي في خورنة اربيل*



 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 ضمن الزيارة الراعوية لغبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الى ابرشية اربيل، احتفلَ غبطته مساء يوم  الجمعة 25 حزيران 2016، بالقداس الالهي في خورنة مار قرداغ في اربيل برفقة  صاحب السيادة مار بشار وردة، راعي الابرشية والسادة الاساقفة الاجلاء مار  حبيب النوفلي ومار باسيليوس يلدو وبعض الاباء الكهنة وبحضور جمع من  المؤمنين والاخوات الراهبات وفريق الموعوظين.

 في بداية القداس  رحبَ الاب طارق جميل، راعي الخورنة بغبطة البطريرك والسادة الاساقفة  والاباء الكهنة وقدم نبذة تاريخية عن تأسيس خورنة اربيل والكهنة الذين  خدموا فيها وبعد قراءة الانجيل، شكر غبطته راعي الابرشية والاباء الكهنة  على خدمتهم لهذه الرعية وشكر ايضاً اهالي اربيل على محبتهم واستقبالهم  للمهجرين من قرى سهل نينوى والمناطق الاخرى، والتخفيف من معاناتهم من خلال  الترحيب بهم وخدمتهم، كما طلب من المؤمنين التمسك بأيمانهم وهويتهم  المسيحية وكذلك بأرض اباءهم واجدادهم.

 وفي ختام القداس منح غبطته والاساقفة البركة الختامية للمؤمنين ثم توجه الجميع للعشاء في حدائق الكنيسة.



















































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2016)

*المركز الاوربي للقانون والعدالة يخاطب الامم  المتحدة : نؤكد ان المسيحيين هم ضحايا الابادة الجماعية التي ارتكبها داعش  ولا يمكننا ان نكون سلبيين وصامتين*




 




عشتار تيفي كوم/


 جنيف / الامم المتحدة


 في 21/حزيران /2016 أكد السيد كريكور  بوبنك رئيس المركز الاوربي للقانون والعدالة ، ان ما ارتكبه تنظيم الدولة  الاسلامية (داعش) بحق المسيحيين هو ابادة جماعية , ولايمكننا ان نكون  سلبيين وصامتين.
 جاء ذلك في كلمة السيد بونك امام لجنة  تقصي الحقائق لحقوق الانسان في سوريا في الدورة الثانية والثلاثين لمجلس  حقوق الانسان للامم المتحدة في جنيف .
 وخاطب رئيس المركز الاوربي للقانون  والعدالة مجلس الامم المتحدة الوقوف الى جميع المناشدات والمطالبات من  القادة المسيحيين والمنظمات غير الحكومية, فأننا نؤكد ان المسيحيين هم  ضحايا الابادة الجماعية التي ارتكبها تنظيم الدولة داعش ، حيث أكد ان نية  التنظيم واضحة بأتجاه المسيحيين له كأقلية دينية وارغامهم بدفع الجزية او  الموت والتنظيم يسير في طريق تدمير هذه الاقلية الدينية على حد قوله .
 من جانب آخر ذكر مجلس حقوق الانسان ، ان  جرائم التنظيم التي ارتكبها والمستمرة هي دليل واضح لنشر تقاليده المتطرفة  من شر واضطهاد ضد الاقليات، مستذكرا ما حصل من ابادة جماعية التي حصلت في  1915 ضد الارمن وألاشوريين واليونانيين. وعلينا جميعا ان نعترف بتلك  الابادة الجماعية وادانة الفكر الملهم لهم.
 كما طالب باسم  المركز الاوربي للقانون  والعدالة  في احالة ملف الابادة الجماعية لمجلس الامن الدولي والعمل بموجب  الفصل السابع, وضرورة اتخاذ اجراءات ضد تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية  والعقوبات  ضد الدول والكيانات الداعمة والمؤيدة له.
 واكد بضرورة ان تمارس المحكمة الجنائية  الدولية العدالة القضائية على الدول الموقعة لاتفاقية روما, والمواطنين  الذين انضموا لتنظيم الدولة الاسلامية.
 كما دعى السيد بوبنكن الى انشاء منطقة آمنة وتحت الحماية الدولية .
 من جانب آخر شكر كامل زومايا رئيس مركز  القانون والعدالة الاوربي للكلمة المعبرة والمواقف الواضحة بخصوص حقوق  الاقليات وخاصة في انصاف ومستقبل الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في  العراق وسوريا ، كما اتفقا للعمل سوية مستقبلا .


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2016)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يلتقي بصاحب السيادة مار بشار وردة والاباء الكهنة في عنكاوا*




 


 عشتارتيفي كوم/


 ستيفان شاني



 التقى غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو صباح يوم الخميس 23 حزيران 2016، بصاحب السيادة مار بشار  وردة، راعي ابرشية اربيل والاباء الكهنة ضمن زيارته الراعوية للابرشية.
 في بداية اللقاء رحبَ راعي الابرشية بغبطة  البطريرك والسادة الاساقفة المرافقين له مار حبيب النوفلي ومار باسيليوس  يلدو، وتمنى لهم طيب الاقامة والموفقية بهذه الزيارة الراعوية، ثم قدم شرح  وافي عن الابرشية والكنائس واللجان.
 بعده تحدث غبطة البطريرك عن دور الكاهن في  مواجهة التحديات وعن الشركة مع الاسقف والتأكيد على الروحية والتواضع  اثناء الخدمة والعطاء والمجانية، كما اكد على استقلالية الكنيسة وعدم  السماح لاي جهة سياسية او حكومية بالوصاية عليها. كما أكد غبطته على دور  الرابطة الكلدانية في ترتيب البيت الكلداني والمحافظة على الهوية.
 بعد ذلك استمع غبطته والسادة الاساقفة الى كهنة الابرشية ومقترحاتهم. واختتم اللقاء بغداء الاخوة في المطرانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2016)

*بالصور... حفل تخرج كلية بابل ومعهد التثقيف المسيحي في عنكاوا، الدورة العشرون دورة "الرحمة الالهية"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  ستيفان شاني

 اذ ابتدأ الاحتفال بترتيلة "رحماء كالآب"  بلغتنا الام "الارامية"، وبعدها تضمن الاحتفال كلمة سيادة المطران بشار متي  وردة جزيل الاحترام راعي ايبارشية اربيل الكلدانية وممثل غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس ساكو كلي الطوبى. تلاها كلمة الاب د. سامر صوريشو يوحنّا  الراهب عميد كلّيّة بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت وكالةً. ومن ثم وزعت شهادات  الجامعة الاوربانيانيّة لمتخرجي كلّيّة بابل للعام الاكاديمي 2014 – 2015.
 وببالغ الغبطة وزعت شهادات الطلبة  المتخرجين من كلّيّة بابل لهذا العام الاكاديمي 2015 – 2016 والبالغ عددهم  تسعة طلاب، والمتخرجين من معهد التثقيف المسيحي والبالغ عددهم خمسون طالب  وطالبة.
 حصلت الاخت ساندرا دنخه يوسف درع التميّز  الاولى على دورة الرحمة الالهية في كليّة بابل، وحصل الطالب يوسف نزيه على  درع التميز في دورة الرحمة الالهية في معهد التثقيف المسيحي. وحصل الطالب  هاني خميس جرجس درع الطالب المثالي للعام الاكاديمي 2015 – 2016.
 وقدّم السيد صفاء هندي رئيس الرابطة  الكلدانية لكل من الاب د. سامر صوريشو عميد الكلّيّة وكالة والاب افرام  كليانا مدير المعهد الكهنوتي درع الخدمة والعطاء لكل ما قدموه من خدمات  خلال هذه السنة المنصرمة.
 اختتم الحفل بكلمات ممثل طلبة كلّيّة بابل، الطالب بهنام عزت وممثل معهد التثقيف المسيحي الطالبة سحر عبد الجبار سلمان.
 أحيا فريق الترنيم لمزار مار ايليا أجواء الاحتفال بتراتيل روحية غمرتنا فرحاً ورجاء.

 نشكر الرب على نعمه الوافره التي اغدُقت  علينا خلال العام المنصرم وشكر كبير لكل العاملين في كلّيّة بابل عمادة،  وأمانة سر، وكل الموظفين لتحملهم اعباء العام الاكاديمي والاحتفال الختامي.
 شكرا لكل طلابنا الاعزاء الذين تميزوا بجهودهم لكي يعطوا ثماراً لائقة لتمجيد اسم ربنا و ليكونوا مستقبل الكنيسة الزاهر.
 بركة ربنا ترافقنا جميعا وملتقانا في العام الاكاديمي الجديد.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (29 يونيو 2016)

*الرابطة الكلدانية تكرم أبناء مدينة عنكاوا بدرع الوفاء والخدمة*






 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 كرمت رئاسة الرابطة الكلدانية في العراق  والعالم أبناء مدينة عنكاوا بدرع الوفاء والخدمة ، وجاء ذلك خلال الاحتفال  بتكريس كنيسة أم المعونة الدائمة في عنكاوا والذي أقيم مساء يوم الاثنين  المصادف ٢٧ حزيران ٢٠١٦ ، وجاء هذا التكريم تقديرا وتثميننا لوفاء وخدمة  أبناء مدينة عنكاوا العزيزة لأخوانهم المسيحين النازحين واحتضانهم لهم ،  وتوفير الأمن والأمان ، وهي بحق تعتبر القلب النابض للوجود المسيحي في  العراق .  
 وقد قدم رئيس الرابطة الكلدانية في العراق  والعالم السيد صفاء هندي درع التكريم هذا الى صاحب السيادة المطران مار  بشار  وردة  رئيس أيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية لرعايته المتميزة وعطائه الدائم   في خدمة هذه الأبرشية .
  وقد جرت مراسيم التكريس برعاية غبطة  البطريرك مارلويس روفائيل الاول ساكو الكلى الطوبى وبمشاركة سعادة السفير  ألبرتو أورتيغا مارتن سفير الفاتيكان لدى العراق والأردن وأصحاب السيادة  المطران مار بشار وردة رئيس أيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية والمطران مار جاك  أسحاق والمطران مار حبيب النوفلي رئيس أساقفة البصرة الكلدانية والمطران  مار باسيليوس يلدا المعاون البطريركي وبحضور المطارنة الأجلاء من الطوائف  الاخرى والأباء الكهنة والشمامسة والراهبات  والبعثات الدبلوماسية في أقليم  كردستان والسادة نواب البرلمان في العراق وأقليم كردستان ورئيس الرابطة  الكلدانية ومسؤولي فرع كركوك واربيل للرابطة والمسؤولين الإداريين والحزبين  لمدينة عنكاوا وجمع غفير من المؤمنين.

 اعلام الرابطة الكلدانية


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يونيو 2016)

*المطران بشار متي وردة : زيارة البابا للعراق ضرورية للحفاظ على وجود المكون المسيحي*





 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - الجورنال نيوز/


 قال رئيس أساقفة الكلدان في أربيل بشار  وردة، إن زيارة البابا لكردستان العراق أمر ضروري، مؤكدا ان البابا فرنسيس  ابدى رغبته في القدوم الى العراق.
 وفي تصريحات لجمعية عون الكنيسة المتألمة،  أضاف المطران وردة، “لقد قال لي البابا خلال زيارتي لروما في تشرين الثاني  الماضي، إن معاونيه لا يسمحون له بمثل هذه الرحلة لأسباب أمنية واضحة”،  لكن “أعتقد أن من الممكن ترتيب زيارة ما، ولا يلزمنا سوى بعض الوقت”.
 وذكر المطران وردة أن “عشرات آلاف  المسيحيين الذين فروا من عنف تنظيم داعش وجدوا ملجأ في أبرشيتنا”، متحدثاً  عن “التقدم الكبير الذي أحرز في مجال توفير المساعدات الإنسانية”، الأمر  الذي “تحقق أساساً بفضل عون الكنيسة المتألمة، شريكنا الرئيسي في هذه  الأزمة المأساوية”.
 وتابع الأسقف الكلداني “ان كانت هناك  علامات لإعادة تحرير الجيش للمناطق المحتلة من قبل تنظيم داعش الارهابي،  فسيتشجع المسيحيون على البقاء في العراق”، ومع ذلك فـ”حتى لو تم تحرير  الموصل وسهل نينوى، فعلى أبناء جماعتنا الانتظار أشهر قبل أن يتمكنوا من  العودة إلى ديارهم”.
 وشكك المطران وردة بـ”إمكانية توفير حماية  دولية للمناطق ذات الأغلبية المسيحية في جميع أنحاء الموصل”، فـ”نظرا  للوضع المحفوف بمخاطر كبيرة، فالعديد من الدول لا تريد إرسال قواتها”، الى  المنطقة، “وقبل أي تدخل ينبغي بدء عملية مصالحة، بحيث لا ترى البلدان  الإسلامية المجاورة في القوات الدولية وجوداً معادياً”.
 كما رأى رئيس أساقفة عاصمة كردستان  العراق، أن “من الضروري أيضاً بذل جهود أكبر من أجل السلام داخل البلاد”،  وخلص أسقف الكلدان منوها بأن “للوجود المسيحي دور حاسم في تحقيق التوازن  المستقبلي داخل العراق”، فمن “خلال مدارسنا ووجودنا نحن نعزز ثقافة الحوار  والمصالحة والسلام”، و”العراق لن يكون هو نفسه من دون المسيحيين”.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يونيو 2016)

*اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان يحتفي ب " مولود في اكيتو "*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 كتابة : نمرود قاشا


 سامر الياس سعيد , صحفي وكاتب , عاش في  الموصل , المدينة التي أحبها بعشق غير اعتيادي , وحاول لان يكون جزءا من  المشهد الثقافي فيها من خلال قلمه , ولكن اجتياحها من قبل عصابات داعش اجبر  على مغادرتها قسرا , ليدون يوميات مدينته في كتاب اسماه " حكايات لبدتها  الغيوم " .
 هذه المرة عاد إلى فضاد مدينته من جديد  ليسرد مأساتها من خلال عمل روائي اسماه " مولود في اكيتو " وهو أول دخول له  في بوابة الرواية لينقل لنا صفحة من الصراع المأساوي بين هذه المدينة بكل  ما تحمله من ارث ثقافي وحضاري ضد إرادة مجنونة لا تعرف غير القتل والتدمير  وزرع الموت في ازقتها وساحاتها .
 اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان , هذه  الخيمة الثقافية الجميلة , والتي تحتضن كل فعاليات شعبنا الإبداعية , رعت  هذه المرة حفل توقيع كتاب الصحفي والإعلامي سامر سعيد الياس رواية " مولود  في اكيتو " وذلك مساء يوم الثلاثاء 28 حزيران 2016 وعلى قاعة المركز  الأكاديمي الاجتماعي - عنكاوة .
 أدار الجلسة والمداخلة الرئيسية الإعلامي  والصحفي مال الله فرج وقد تحدث عن الرواية بالقول : ندلف إلى حيثيات بيئة  أدبية تزدحم فيها الصور والوقائع والإيحاءات والأفكار إلى حد الفوضى أحيانا  , لتنقل لنا جوانب من صراع مأساوي من اجل الحياة والأمن والسلام  والاستقرار تنبض معظم مشاهده بحيوية واقع عشناه جميعا .
 وعن الرواية قال مال الله : جرت وقائعها  في مدينة الموصل خلال السنوات التي أعقبت بالنظام السابق 2003 - 2014 في ظل  اخطر الانفلاتات  الأمنية وأشدها مأساوية وقد ألقت بظلالها الكارثة على  المكون المسيحي بشكل خاص مستهدفة كنائسه ورموزه بأبشع الطرق , ولدت قصة حب  منذ النظرة الأولى بين الحداد ( سلام ) خريج إعدادية الصناعة وبين المدرسة (  سالي ) خريجة كلية التربية , خلال مشاركتهما باحتفالات اكيتو متوجان حبهما  بالزواج وإطلاق اسم ( اكيتو ) على طفلهم .
 سامر الياس سعيد تحدث فيما بعد عن سبب  اختياره هذا الجنس الأدبي تحديدا وموجها رسالة إلى حملة الأقلام والمؤسسات  الثقافية مؤكدا: بان التاريخ سيكتب لوما شديدا عليهم لتقصيرها من الالتزام  في إبراز الدافع الإنساني والثقافي لمواجه الحقب المليء بالمأساة ,  والرواية تمثل نوعا من الذاكرة الجمعية المميزة لكل جغرافية بشرية .
 وأضاف سعيد : وهذا ما عنيت به في سياق  الرواية حيث وثقت بشكل عام قبل 2003 وبعده بمثابة خزانة الحكايات , إضافة  إلى كون الرواية معلم حضاري وثقافي تنهض بالعقول الراقية إلى مختلف  الاشتغالات المعرفية .
 بعدها فتح باب الحوار حيث تحدث العديد من  الحضور عن وجهة  نظرهم بما طرحة الكاتب من خلال روايته هذه , وقد أجاب  المؤلف على الأسئلة والاستفسارات المطروحة .
 جرت لعد ذلك احتفالية التوقيع على الكتاب , وقد حضر الأمسية جمهور من النخب المثقفة .





























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يونيو 2016)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يعود الى بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/

 عاد غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو مساء الثلاثاء 28 حزيران 2016، الى بغداد بعد إختتام زيارته  الراعوية الى أبرشية أربيل والتي استغرقت 6 أيام للفترة 22 – 27 حزيران  2016.

 ورافق غبطته في طريق العودة الى بغداد سعادة السفير  البابوي في العراق والاردن سيادة المطران البرتو اورتيغا مارتن والمعاون  البطريركي مار باسيليوس يلدو.

 وفي صالة الشرف في مطار اربيل  الدولي التقى غبطته بالدكتور برهم صالح، نائب رئيس الوزراء العراقي الأسبق  ورئيس حكومة إقليم كردستان لمرتين والقيادي في الاتحاد الوطني الكردستاني  وتناولا الوضع العام في العراق ووضع المسيحيين بشكل خاص. وثمَّن الدكتور  صالح وجود المسيحيين كمكوَّن منفتح ومتعاون وشجعهم على البقاء والتواصل بدل  الهجرة.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يوليو 2016)

*
تحت شعار نحن بنو الآب الرحيم، وبرعاية سيادة  المطران مار بشار متي وردة أحتفالية أختتام التعليم المسيحي لابرشية اربيل  الكلدانية للعام 2015-2016*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/


 تحت شعار نحن بنو الآب الرحيم، وبرعاية  سيادة الحبر الجليل مار بشار متي وردة السامي الوقار، نظم كادر التعليم  المسيحي للمرحلة الابتدائية، حفلاً ختامياً للتعليم المسيحي للعام ٢٠١٥ -  ٢٠١٦، مساء يوم الاثنين، ٤/ تموز، في ساحة شركة بابيلون، تضمن الحفل مشاهد  تمثيلية رائعة وفعاليات تنشيطية وتراتيل وأشعار، والتي قام بها طلاب  المرحلة الابتدائية، كما واشترك طلاب اخوية الرحمة واخوية كنيسة مار يوسف  وطلاب من المتوسطة بإحياء ثلاث فقرات من الحفل، حضر الحفل سيادة الحبر  الجليل مار بشار متي وردة، والخورأسقف الاب الفاضل سليم البرادوستي، والأب  الفاضل افرام گليانا مدير المعهد الكهنوتي. وبعض من الضيوف الكرام كما حضر  الحفل أهالي الطلاب الاعزاء، واشترك في التنظيم شباب عمل الفريق الرسولي  المباركين... ساد الحفل اجواء البهجة والفرح والابداع...
 بارك ربنا بالجميع وزاد عطاءهم ثلاثين وستين ومائة...


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يوليو 2016)

*سمير عزو والمطران صليبا يؤكدان: وحدة الكنيسة والكلمة والتسمية القومية هي المرتكز للوجود المسيحي في الشرق في ظل التحديات الراهنة*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 التقى سمير عزو داود السكرتير العام  للمجلس القومي الكلداني يوم 4 تموز 2016 سيادة المطران جورج صليبا مطران  ابرشية جبل لبنان للسريان الارثوذكس بمقر اقامته في بيروت، يرافقه سهيل  أنطون ممثل المجلس القومي الكلداني في لبنان منسق لجنة المهجرين وأعضاء  اللجنة كل من مازن عبدالله الياس وفرج صادق عجمان و نذير يلدا وسلاسل  صاموئيل وبهنام ميخو.
 وجرى خلال اللقاء التباحث بعدد من القضايا  الراهنة التي تخص واقع ومستقبل شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في ظل  الظروف السياسية والعسكرية التي تحيق بالشرق عموماً. وأشار الطرفان على  اهمية الوجود المسيحي في الشرق وخاصة في العراق وسوريا ولبنان مؤكدين على  ان وحدة الكنيسة والكلمة والتسمية القومية هي المرتكز للوجود المسيحي في  الشرق في ظل التحديات الراهنة وهي السند الحقيقي لإثبات الوجود ومستقبل  شعبنا.
 هذا وتم التطرق لأوضاع شعبنا في العراق  حيث أكدا على ضرورة أستحداث محافظة سهل نينوى للمكونات المتعايشة فيه  وأهمية تسليح قواتنا بما يتطلب وضرورة المرحلة، وأكد صليبا في معرض حديثه  متابعته الدائمة لأوضاع المهجرين في لبنان من ابناء شعبنا وخاصة في مجال  الأغاثة وتوفير فرص العمل وتذليل العقبات مع الجهات الأمنية.
 وفي ختام الزيارة شكر سمير عزو والوفد  المرافق سيادة المطران صليبا على حسن الاستقبال والتعاون البناء وتم تكريمه  بدرع المجلس اعتزازاً وتثميناً لجهوده المتميزة في خدمة الكنيسة والمؤمنين  ومتابعة أمور اللاجئين في لبنان وأحتضانه لهم في كل الأوقات وفي كافة  المجالات.


 المكتب الإعلامي
 للمجلس القومي الكلداني















​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يوليو 2016)

افتتاح نصب يخلد الابادة الجماعية التي طالت شعبنا المسيحي من قبل تنظيم داعش في مزار مار ايليا / عنكاوا






 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/


 افتتح مساء يوم الاحد ٣ تموز ٢٠١٦ النصب الرسمي للابادة الجماعية التي طالت شعبنا بحق شعبنا المسيحي من قبل تنظم الدولة الاسلامية . 



 افتتح صاحب السيادة مار بشار وردة رئيس  اساقفة اربيل الكلدانية الجزيل الاحترام وبحضور مدير عام شؤون  المسيحيين السيد خالد البير والاباء الكهنة الافاضل والاخوات الراهبات  المحترمات وجمع غفير من المؤمنين . 



 حيث القى الاب دوكلاس البازي كلمة شرح بها  ضرورة حث المجتمع الدولي على اتخاذ خطوات فعلية وعملية  في انقاذ الوجود  الشعب المسيحي . وتم تقديم الصلوات الطقسية الخاصة برقاد الشهداء بحناجر  جوقة الاطفال التي تدعى جوق ١٠٠ عام .


 ومن بعض معاني النصب : 



 الحجارة من الموصل . والمفاتيح تدل على  فقدان قرانا وكنائسنا ومساكننا . الاسلاك الشائكة هي التنظيم الداعشي الي  يلف حول الحجر والجرس بمعنى يخنق الحضارة والدين . ويتوسط الجدار باب عليه  حرف نون يتوسط الصليب الشرقي . واسفل الجدار شاشة الكترونية تظهر على  التوالي اسماء الشهداء  وصورهم اضافة الى صور الشهداء والكنائس من مصر  وسوريا ولبنان .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يوليو 2016)

*البطريركية الكلدانية تهنئ الكلدان في العالم بعيد رسولهم توما*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/


 يتقدم غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو وأباء السينودس الكلداني، بخالص التهاني وأطيّب  التمنيّات والتبريكات للكلدان في العالم بمناسبة عيد مؤسس كنيستهم الرسول  توما في 3 تموز .
  وبهذه المناسبة يدعو غبطتُه كل كلداني أن  يغدو الأخ التوأم لمار توما الرسول في إعلانه يسوع المسيح رباً والهاً  وعزمه في السير معه  الى النهاية مهما كانت المخاطر. 
 كما  يدعو الجميع  الى التعاطي بمسؤولية  عالية وببصر وبصيرة مع الأوضاع الكنسية والعامة، بغية الإصلاح عبر نقد  بنّاء، وليس عبر انتقادات سلبية هدامة تنتقص من الأشخاص خصوصاً الذين  يعيشون في الداخل ظروفاً إستثنائية غير مسبوقة.
 هذه الظروف تتطلب حالة متقدمة من الوعي والانفتاح والشفافية لخير الكنيسة ومستقبل المسيحيين والبلد.
  البطريركية لن تقبل "الفلَتان" ولا تقدر  ان تلبي طموحات هذا أو ذاك! من يشعر بالغبن من الاكليروس امامه مؤسسات  رسمية كالمحكمة البطريركية، والسينودس الكلداني والمحكمة العليا في روما  للنظر في دعواه وليس عبر وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي.  
 البطريركية تبقى صمام أمان للوحدة والتماسك واحترام القوانين الكنسية يقيناً منها انه لن يصح الا الصحيح!
 كل عيد وأنتم بسلام وخير وبركة.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يوليو 2016)

برعاية سيادة المطران مار بشار متي ورده وضع حجر أساس دار الرحمة للمسنين في بلدة عنكاوا





​ 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/


 أستجابة لدعوة الاب الاقدس البابا فرنسيس  في الثالث من شهر أيار الماضي في عيد الرحمة الالهية الذي دعى جميع  الايبارشيات الكاثوليكية في العالم على تأسيس مؤسسات رحمة،  أحتفلت جمعية  الرحمة الكلدانية في أيبارشية أربيل بوضع حجر الاساس لدار الرحمة للمسنين  في بلدة عنكاوا  برعاية سيادة المطران مار بشار متي ورده رئيس اساقفة  ايبارشية اربيل الكلدانية وحضورسيادة المطران ماريوحنا بطرس موشي والاباء  الكهنة وعدد من نواب شعبنا في برلمان اقليم كوردستان والسيد جلال حبيب مدير  ناحية عنكاوا ورؤساء الدوائر الحكومية وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني في  عنكاوا فضلا عن رئيس واعضاء الهيئة الادارية للجمعية، قامت جمعية الرحمة في  عنكاوا مساء يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 5/7/2016  بوضع حجر الاساس لمشروع بناء  دار الرحمة للمسنين .
 قدم الاحتفالية الشماس فريق صليوا امين سر  الجمعية بالترحيب بالضيوف الكرام ثم ترتيلة من قبل جوق كنيسة ماركوركيس  بعدها القى رئيس الجمعية الشماس حكمت صليوا كلمة الجمعية رحب فيها بالحضور  ثم تناول على نحو موجز فكرة انشاء هذه الدار وموقف الكنيسة بخصوص احترام  وخدمة المسنين ، بعد ذلك قدم السيد فهمي صليوا نائب رئيس الجمعية شرحا  موجزا لتفاصيل المشروع ، عقب ذلك القى سيادة المطران ماربشار متي ورده كلمة  بهذه المناسبة حيث تطرق بأن قداسة البابا فرنسيس طلب من جميع الاساقفة بان  يقوموا بتأسيس جمعيات الرحمة وبناء دور للعجزة والمسنين في ابرشياتهم  وشكرسيادته رئيس واعضاء الهيئة الادارية للجمعية لتلبية نداء قداسة البابا  لقيام الجمعية بأخذ هذا المشروع على عاتقها والنشاطات الاخرى التي قامت بها  الجمعية وبعدها قام سيادته مع الحضور بوضع حجر الاساس، ثم ختم الحفل  بتقديم كلمة الشكر للحاضرين ولقناة عشتار الفضائية وللمواقع الالكترونية  لتغطية نشاطات الجمعية باستمرار كما تم تقديم الشكر لشركة بابيلون لتهيئة  مكان الاحتفال وبعد ذلك دعي الجميع لتناول الحلويات بهذه المناسبة  السعيدة .


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يوليو 2016)

*مجلس أعيان قره قوش / بغديدا يعقد إجتماعه الدوري*




 


  عشتار تيفي كوم/


 عقد  مجلس أعيان قره قوش / بغديدا إجتماعه الدوري في مقره البديل في عنكاوا.
 ترأس الاجتماع إسطيفو جميل حبش رئيس المجلس وبحضور نائبه يوسف طانيوس القس اسحق وأغلبية أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية.
 ناقش المجتمعون أوضاع أبناء شعبنا المهجّر  قسرًا من مناطقه التاريخية، والمعاناة التي أصبحت ملازمة لحياتهم طوال  فترة التهجير والتذمُّر الحاصل لديهم وكثرة نزيف الهجرة إلى الخارج،  مطالبين من الحكومة المركزية وحكومة إقليم كوردستان ودول التحالف الدولي  بالإسراع بتحرير مناطق شعبنا من تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام  "داعش" الإرهابي.
 وتوقَّف المجتمعون عند الطروحات النشاز  الصادرة من بعض الجهات التي لا تعنيها منطقة سهل نينوى حول مستقبل هذه  المنطقة، معلنين بأنه لا علاقة لأية جهة بالتصريح والإعلان وإبداء  الملاحظات حول ذلك، لأن أهل المنطقة هم الوحيدون الذين سيقرِّرون مصيرها  بعد العودة والإستقرار.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يوليو 2016)

طالب الطب المُهجّر دانيال عامر .. يتفوق فينال تكريم رئاسة الجامعة ببعثة الى واشنطن






 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - برطلي نت/


 سُئِل دانيال عامر الطالب في الصف الاول  الابتدائي من معلمه عن ماذا يتمنى ان يكون في المستقبل ؟  فاجاب بسرعة  وببراءة الاطفال ( طبيب ) . لم يُثر ذلك المعلم ، فهو جواب متوقع من جميع  الطلبة ممن هم في هذا العمر وان اختلفت الامنيات ، وتنحصر جميعها ما بين  طبيب ومهندس وطيار أو ضابط . هكذا بُنيت شخصية الطفل العراقي . كما ان  المعلم لم يُعط لجواب دانيال ولباقي زملائه اهمية وهو العارف ان السنوات  والظروف تلعب دورا في رسم وتحديد مستقبل الانسان خصوصا في بلدنا العراق حيث  اثبت تاريخه انه لم يعش ابدا ظروفا مستقرة لفترة تساوي حتى عمر جيل واحد  فقط ، فكيف لدانيال وغيره ان يحقق حلمه .   

 حمل دانيال امنيته  معه طيلة اثنتي عشر عاما وهي عدد سنوات الدراسة التي يتطلبها الطالب في  العراق كي يحقق او يصل الى امنيته . وكاد دانيال ان يفقدها بعد ان تعرض  وعائلته وجميع سكان بلدته برطلة مع عشرات الالاف من سكان القرى وبلدات سهل  نينوى للتهجير القسري في صيف 2014 حيث كان دانيال يتابع دروسه في العطلة  الصيفية تهيئة للسنة الدراسية القادمة التي انتظرها اثنتي عشر عاما والتي  تحدد مصيره . ترك دانيال حلمه ومدرسته وبلدته وكل ذكرياته وامانيه وطموحاته  ولم يعد يفكر حينها غير الهروب للحفاظ على حياته .  

 في التهجير  لم يفكر دانيال في حمل أي شيء معه سوى حقيبة كتبه الدراسية متوجها الى  مدينة دهوك حيث استقر ، وواصل متابعة دروسه رغم ظروف التهجير الصعبة وما  بين ضياع الحلم والاصرار على تحقيقه . 

 تأخرت السنة الدراسية عن  موعدها عدة اشهر بسبب ظروف التهجير ودخل دانيال امتحانات البكالوريا للسنة  الدراسية 2014 ـ 2015 وحصل على معدل (97,5) مما أهله لدخول الطب وتحقيق  حلمه .  

 لم ينته مشوار دانيال في التفوق عند هذا الحد بل واصل  اجتهاده وتفوقه في كليته ايضا حتى تفوق على زملائه في الدراسة المرحلة  الاولى في كلية طب نينوى فنال تكريم رئاسة الجامعة بايفاده الى واشنطن في  دورة تدريبية لمدة شهر . 

 شعوره بالاضطهاد والحزن بسبب التهجير  وبسبب ما تركه من ذكريات جميلة في برطلة وبُعده عن كنائسها وهو المواظب  عليها واشتياقه لها ولمقتنياته الخاصة ، لم يُثنه على تجاوز كل هذه الظروف  وتسطير صورة هي من بين عشرات صور التهجير التي تعبر عن حيوية هذا الشعب . 

 دانيال ينظر الى الحياة نظرة تفاؤل رغم ما يمر به من ظروف صعبة يحب الحياة  ويحب العشرة والعيش المتواضع وعدم الادمان بالعمل واعطاء كل شيء حقه .  يعيش يومه ما بين الكتب والرياضة والموسيقى والانترنيت والاسترخاء ، فهو  عازف على آلة الاورغون ويمارس رياضة الحديد ويحب المطالعة وكتابة الشعر  وحاز على المركز الاول في مسابقة شعرية للشعر السرياني اقيمت في كركوك في  2010 ونال فيها على مكافأة مالية قدرها (300) ألف دينار عراقي . 

  يشارك في الانشطة الشبابية في التمثيل على المسرح في المناسبات الدينية وهو  عازف في جوقة كنيسة مريم العذراء في برطلة واحد شمامستها وعضو في كشافة  مار متى وعضو في فرق نادي برطلي الرياضي للالعاب ( كرة الطائرة ، الشطرنج ،  كرة المنضدة ) .

 ينظر دانيال الى اقرانه من الشباب نظرة جميلة  ففيهم الصديق وفيهم المسلّي والمميز والوفي ويتمنى ان يعيشوا حياتهم  بالحكمة والتفكير في المستقبل ويتمنى لهم كل خير وفوق كل هذه يتمنى عودة  سريعة الى الديار .


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يوليو 2016)

*براعم أمل في العراق المتألّم والممزّق! شهادات رائعة صنعت المعجزات*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/
 في الوقت الذي تكثر فيه أسباب الحزن  والألم والبكاء، وجد الأمل في العراق فسحة صغيرة يتغلغل من خلالها ليصل إلى  قلوب الكثيرين. بريتون باكنير شابة أمريكية في العقد الثّالث من العمر  تخبرنا عن قصص واقعية تظهر كيف ينتصر الأمل على الألم والتّشتت والفقر….  الشّابة التي وصلت من ألباما منذ سنين تترأس برامج جمعية خدمات الإغاثة  الكاثوليكية في العراق ما يجعلها على مقربة من وجع النّاس وهمومهم. ورغم ما  تقدّم تقول بريتون إنّ قصص الأمل تتغلّب دائمًا في وقعها على نفوس  المشرّدين ما يجعل من الغد يومًا أفضل.
 راهبات قرقوش يهربن من الموت ليزرعن الحياة
 فيما كانت مجموعة من الرّاهبات  الدومينيكانيات في العراق يقدّمن العلم والرّعاية للأيتام وذوي الإحتياجات  الخاصة في منطقة قرقوش هزّ تهديد الدّولة الإسلامية في العراق والشّام  مضاجع أهل المنطقة ما اضطرهم إلى الفرار من الأرض التي حضنتهم لسنوات  وسنوات. الرّاهبات اللّواتي مكثن في المنطقة حتّى آخر لحظة قرّرنا ذات ليلة  من الصّيف الفرار من قراقوش.
 كان الطّقس حارًا آنذاك وكانت المكيفات لا  تعمل بشكل جيّد داخل السّيارات ما زاد من شقاء الرّحلة التي استغرقت نحو  تسع ساعات بدلًا من تسعين دقيقة بسبب كثافة عدد النّازحين الهاربين من  المنطقة.
 عندما وصلت الرّاهبات إلى شمالي عاصمة  إربيل بدأن مباشرةً بتقديم الحليب والحفاضات للأطفال. هذا وأسست الرّاهبات  مدرسة للعائلات النازحة تميّزت بمستواها العلمي حيث تم تصنيفها من قبل  وزراة التّعليم والتّربية في العراق كأفضل مدرسة شمالي البلاد.
 “على الرّغم من المأساة التي فطرت قلوب  الكثيرين ودفعت بهم إلى العيش بظروف جدّ قاسية تراهم يفتحون أبوابهم لبعضهم  البعض مقدّمين ما لديهم للآخرين.” تقول باكنير.
 عمّال المحبّة يزرعون الدفء في القلوب
 مثال آخر عن التّضامن والمثابرة قدّمه فريق العمل الذي ترأسه باكنير والذي يتألف بمعظمهم من نازحين.
 يحتوي فريق عمل جمعية خدمات الإغاثة على  مهندسين وصلوا من الموصل على سبيل المثال وأمضوا ليالي طويلة في جبال سنجار  مع عائلاتهم هربًا من داعش. ولكن ما لبث أن وصل المهندسون إلى دهوك حتّى  باشروا في الحال بالعمل على مدار السّاعة.
 حيث كانت الجمعية تبني ملاجئ ومنازل  للنّازحين الذين كانوا يعانون من البرد القارص. قد لا يعلم البعض أن البرد  في العراق قد يصل إلى ذروته ما يشكّل تهديدًا على حياة النّازحين وغيرهم من  الفقراء الباحثين عن مأوى وسط تساقط الثّلوج.
 “كنت أطلب من العمّال أخذ استراحة  والذّهاب إلى منازلهم للإحتفال بعيد الميلاد المجيد إلّا أنّهم أبوا  التّوقف عن العمل طالما هناك عائلات لا تزال دون مأوى وسط الصّقيع  والثّلوج.” قالت بركنير.
 الشّابة الأمريكية ذُهلت بالرّغبة في  المساعدة التي لمستها لدى العائلات والأفراد الذين خاضوا الكثير من  الصّعوبات والمآسي والذين لا يعيشون حياة مريحة وتصلهم المستجدات المؤسفة  والمقلقة من ذويهم القابعين في مناطق تخضع لسيطرة داعش.
 “هذا المستوى من التّضامن ملفت وملهم جدًا”. أضافت بريتون باكنير.
 عمل جمعية خدمات الإغاثة الكاثوليكية:
 يتركّز عمل الجمعية على مأساة النّازحين  (نحو 3 ملايين) الذين أجبروا على ترك منازلهم وأرضهم بسبب تهديد داعش. فرار  هؤلاء الأشخاص المفاجئ من منازلهم يدفعهم في البداية إلى العيش مع أصدقاء  لهم أو أقاربهم.
 “معظم النّازحين هم من الطّبقة المتوسطة –  مهندسين، أطباء، معلّمين – ومع مرور الوقت يفقدون مدّخراتهم ما يدفعهم إلى  العيش في ملاجئ مؤقتة عاجزين عن سدّ احتياجاتهم الأولية.” أوضحت باكنير.
 بالإضافة إلى الملاجئ وخدمات الصّرف الصّحي تقدّم الجمعية الطّعام والماء والمال إن توفروا للعائلات.
 نصف النّازحين في العراق هم من الأطفال  لذلك وبالإضافة إلى سدّ احتياجاتهم الجسدية والنّفسية الملّحة تعمل جمعية  خدمات الإغاثة الكاثوليكية مع وزارة التّربية والتّعليم العراقية على خلق  المزيد من الصّفوف وتفعيل دور المعلّمين والمعلّمات.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يوليو 2016)

*رسالة المجمع الشرقي الى غبطة البطريرك ساكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 الفاتيكان 27 حزيران 2016
 رقم: 27/2013
 تعريب المطران باسيليوس يلدو
 صاحب الغبطة،
 وانا اتابع لقاءكم الاخير مع الاكليروس  الكلداني في عنكاوا 20-21 حزيران 2016، أؤكد لكم بان مجمع الكنائس الشرقية  يحملكم في قلبه ويتحد معكم في صلواته.
 أود أن اقدم امتناني العميق لخطابكم مع  الكهنة الذي بعثتموه لنا وقد قرأناه بتمعن، واُهنئكم على الجو الأخوي في  اللقاء بين الرئاسة الكنسية والآباء الكهنة لخير الجماعة المسيحية في هذا  البلد. 
 ليكافئكم الرب بالسلام الوافر ونعمة الايمان الوافر المشهود له .
  لاحظنا في خطابكم الى الكهنة استشهادكم  الإيجابي بتعليم قداسة البابا فرنسيس بخصوص خدمة الكاهن بالتواضع والبساطة  والاخلاص، وكل خادم ضمن مسؤولياته.
 إذا اخذنا بنظر الاعتبار وضع المسيحيين في  الشرق الأوسط بشكل عام والعراق بشكل خاص، نرى أن تجسيد ما رسمتموه كـ  (خارطة الطريق) على ارض الواقع مفيدا جداً لحماية الجماعة (المؤمنين)،  خصوصا التنشئة المستدامة للكاهن وعلاقته مع المؤمنين وتعزيز دورهم في حياة  الرعية، كذلك في تطرقكم الى علاقة الكاهن مع الرب، إذ يجب  ألا ينسى تكريسه  للمسيح وأن يقوم بخدمته بفرح ويراجع نفسه من خلال فحص الضمير والشركة مع  الكنيسة ومن خلال رئاسته الدينية.
 في الختام اؤكد لكم صلاتي الحارة من أجل السلام مع مشاعر الاحترام .

 + الكردينال ليوناردو ساندري،
 رئيس المجمع

 + رئيس الاساقفة سيريل فاسيل،
 سكرتير المجمع


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يوليو 2016)

*البطريرك أفرام الثاني يلتقي رئيس دولة ألمانيا: "يجب ألّا يُفرَّغ الشرق من مسيحييه: نأمل بالمزيد من الدعم والمساعدة من ألمانيا"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بيان صادر عن بطريركية أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس
 برلين - ٧ تموز ٢٠١٦

 استقبل فخامة رئيس دولة ألمانيا يواكيم  غاوك قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني في مقرّ الرئاسة في قصر  بيلفيو في برلين وذلك بعد ظهر يوم الخميس ٧ تموز ٢٠١٦.
 بحث قداسته مع الرئيس غاوك وضع المسيحيين  في الشرق الأوسط في ظلّ ما يعانون من تهجير قسري واقتلاع من أرض الآباء  والأجداد ووضع اللاجئين في ألمانيا.
 أعرب قداسته عن ترحيبه بقرار البرلمان  الألماني بالاعتراف بالإبادة التي جرت بحقّ المسيحيين السريان وسواهم منذ  مئة وعام، كما ثمّن الجهود التي تصبّ في الاعتراف بالكنيسة السريانية  الأرثوذكسية ككنيسة رسمية في ألمانيا.
 وبشكل خاص، عبّر قداسته عن خطورة وضع  المسيحيين في العراق وسورية. وفي هذا الصدد، قال قداسته: "يجب ألّا يُفرَّغ  الشرق من مسيحييه، فهم أهل الأرض ونأمل بأن تلعب ألمانيا دوراً أكبر في  إحلال الأمن والسلام في المنطقة".
 بحث قداسته مع الرئيس الألماني قضية  مطراني حلب المخطوفين مار غريغوريوس يوحنا ابراهيم وبولس يازجي وطلب منه  بذل كلّ الجهود الممكنة من أجل عودتهما.
 وقد أشار قداسته إلى ضرورة المحافظة على  العلاقات التي تجمع بين الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية والكنائس في ألمانيا  وتقويتها لخدمة أفضل للسريان والألمان معاً، مشدداً على اندماج السريان في  المجتمع الألماني مع الحفاظ على هويتهم وتراثهم ولغتهم.









​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يوليو 2016)

*اخر كاهن يخرج من مدينة الموصل يزور قناة عشتار الفضائية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار الاب حنا ججيكا مع وفد خاص قناة عشتار  الفضائية والتقى السيد المدير العام رازميك مراديان وناقش الطرفان عمل  القناة خدمة لابناء شعبنا ووضع المهجرين العام ، واكد مراديان بان الدعم  اللامحدود للاستاذ سركيس اغاجان اعطى بعدا ايجابيا لنا والاستمرارية للقناة  ، كما تجول الضيف في اقسام القناة وتعرف على العاملين فيها واكد على ان  جهود العاملين اليوم هي امانة مهمة تعمل على زيادة الوعي وايصال الخبر  الحقيقي لابنائنا المهجرين.
 ومن الجدير بالذكر ان الاب ججيكا كان يشرف  على اكثر من خمس كنائس في الموصل قبل الهجرة القسرية لابناء شعبنا واخر  كاهن يخرج مع الرعية الى خارج المدينة.
 هذا واجرى الزميل توفيق سعيد لقاءا معه ضمن برنامج عراقيون الذي تقدمه قناة عشتار الفضائية.















​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يوليو 2016)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بقداس التناول الأول في كاتدرائية مار يوسف ببغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 ترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى صباح الجمعة 8 تموز 2016 القداس الإحتفالي  للتناول الأول لمجموعة من الأطفال في كنيسة مار يوسف / الكرادة وبضمنهم  أطفال الكنائس المجاورة: القلب الاقدس والعائلة المقدسة وسلطانة الوردية،  عاونه فيه الإباء: ألبير هشام نعوم، ثائر عبد المسيح الشيخ، نشأت توزا  وفواز فضيل. كما حضر الاحتفال سعادة السفير الكرواتي، السيد إيفان يورتش  ومعاونوه.
 تضمنت موعظة غبطته خلال القداس حوارا مع  الأطفال المحتفلين عن معنى التناول الأول وأبعاده في حياتنا اليومية. مؤكدا  على ما ورد في رسالة بولس الرسول الأولى الى أهل قورنثية (10 / 15-17، 11 /  23-30) "تسلمت من الرب ما سلمته اليكم" وأشار غبطته الى نفسه حين أكد "انا  أيضاً اُسلِّمُ بأمانة اليكم والى عائلاتكم ما تسلمته من الرسل والاباء  بالتواتر" وتابع مخاطباً المتناولين "ما اُسلِّمه اليكم هو الانجيل، أي  تعليم يسوع حتى يتجسد في تفاصيل حياتكم، وسر القربان المقدس حتى تندمجوا في  يسوع وتصيروا قرباناً حياً بايمانكم والتزامكم ومحبتكم وخدمتكم".
 وحثّ غبطته الأهل على الالتزام بدورهم في  متابعة تنشئة أولادهم تنشئة صحيحة وعميقة. كما شكر الأباء الكهنة والاخوات  ومنشطي التعليم المسيحي الذين أعدوا طلاب المناولة الأولى هذه.
 وفي كنيسة مار توما الرسول احتفل سيادة  المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي بقداس التناول الأول لاطفال  الرعية ، بمعية الاب فريد بطرس، راعي الخورنة.
 بلغ العدد الكلي للمتقدمين لتناولهم الأول  في الكنيستين 58 طفلاً … ألف مبروك لأحبائنا المتناولين وليستقر يسوع في  قلوبهم الجميلة الى الأبد.






​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يوليو 2016)

وفد من مجلس اعيان قره قوش يزور سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي






 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار وفد من الهيئة الإدارية لمجلس أعيان  قره قوش/ بغديدا، برئاسة إسطيفو جميل حبش رئيس المجلس وبحضور نائبه يوسف  طانيوس القس إسحق وعدد من أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية سيادة المطران مار يوحنا  بطرس موشي راعي أبرشية الموصل وتوابعها وكركوك وإقليم كوردستان للسريان  الكاثوليك.
 ونقل الوفد تمنيات أعضاء المجلس إلى سيادته لسلامة عودته من جولته الأوربية.
 وتباحث الجانبان أهم القضايا والأمور التي  طرحها سيادة المطران على المسؤولين الآوربيين، وزياراته إلى أبناء شعبنا  الذين هاجروا إلى أوربا، فضلًا عن مناقشة أوضاع شعبنا المهجَّر قسرًا من  منطقه، والمتواجدين في أرض الوطن والدول المجاورة، والمعاناة التي يعانيها  الكثير منهم، وبالأخص في الإيجارات العالية ومساعدة المرضى منهم الذين  يحتاجون إلى عمليات إرهابية، وأمور أخرى تتعلَّق بمآسي المهجَّرين  ومعاناتهم.
 كما تباحث الجانبان موضوع الهجرة المتفشية بين أبناء شعبنا والتي أصبحت تنخر في جسده.
 وتوقَّف الجانبان عند موضوع تحرير مناطق  أبناء شعبن المحتلة من تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام "داعش"  الإرهابي، ووجود شعبنا في أرض الوطن ومستقبله ما بعد التحرير.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يوليو 2016)

*قداس تذكار مار يوسف خنانيشوع الطوباوي في كنيسة مار كيوركيس الشهيد بمحلة شورش اربيل*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 تقرير: يوخنا دانيال


 تقام قداديس خاصة في الاحد الثاني من شهر  تموز من كل عام في الكنائس الشرقية الاشورية في الوطن والمهجر ، وذلك  بمناسبة تذكار الطوباوي المطران مار يوسف خنانيشوع.
 وبهذه المناسبة اقيم قداس مهيب صباح يوم  الاحد العاشر من هذا الشهر في كنيسة مار كيوركيس الشهيد بمحلة شورش اربيل  التابعة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية من قبل الاب الفاضل شموئيل بهرام وردا وعدد  من الشمامسة ، وبحضور جمهور غفير من ابناء الرعية.
 وقرأ الاب شموئيل بهرام فصلا من الكتاب  المقدس حسب البشير لوقا ، حيث يذكر فيه البشير عن جولات السيد المسيح في  مدينة اورشليم والقرى التابعة لها ، لأجل تعليمهم مبادئ الخلاص ، ويبشر  المؤمنين الصالحين بملكوت الله وينذر الاشرار بالضياع الابدي.
 وبعد ذلك قدم الاب شموئيل بهرام موعظة ذكر  فيها السيرة الذاتية للطوباوي المطران يوسف خنانيشوع وقال " ان المطران  ولد عام 1893 في قرية ماريشوع شمزدين - تركيا ، وألف عددا من الاناشيد  الكنسية البليغة باللغة السريانية الفصيحة ، حيث تتلى حتى اليوم في مناسبات  الاعياد الكنسية . وكان المرحوم محبوبا ومحترما من قبل ابناء كنيسته  والاخرين وذلك لدماثة اخلاقة وطيب اعماله وحكمته ، وانه انتقل الى الاخدار  السماوية في اليوم الثالث من تموز عام 1977 في بغداد وفي يوم تذكار مار  توما الرسول ".
 وفي احدى اجتماعات المجمع المقدس لكنيسة  المشرق الاشورية اعتبر المطران مار يوسف خنانيشوع طوباويا ، ويحيا تذكاره  في الاحد الثاني من شهر تموز في كل عام.

















































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2016)

*الدراسة السريانية تزور مؤسسات تربوية لبحث التعاون المشترك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد – اعلام المديرية

 زار وفد من المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية يوم الاثنين 11 تموز 2016 فضائية العراق التربوية في بغداد التقى  فيها السيدة هديل العامري مدير الفضائية.
 وضم الوفد الذي ترأسه السيد عماد سالم ججو مدير عام الدراسة السريانية عدد من موظفي ملاكات المديرية .
 جرى الحديث في اللقاء حول نشاطات المديرية  المتميزة في تسجيل الدروس التعليمية وتقديم واعداد المسرحيات والافلام  الوثائقية والتقارير الاخبارية في المؤتمرات والمهرجانات، وتطرق الحديث الى  البحث في امكانية تقديم برامج للاطفال من قبل فريق عروض الدمى المستخدمة  في تسجيل دروس التربية الدينية للتلاميذ الصغار.
 كما اجرى الوفد في اليوم ذاته زيارة لمقر  الجهاز التنفيذي لمحو الامية في بغداد، التقى فيها الدكتور كريم الوائلي  مدير عام الشؤون الادارية والمالية والسيد عبد بيضون مدير عام الشؤون  الفنية، بحث الوفد خلال زيارته سبل التعاون المشترك بين المديرية والجهاز  التنفيذي.
 وعلى الصعيد نفسه توجه الوفد لزيارة  المديرية العامة للدراسة التركمانية التقى فيها السيد نور الدين احمد  المعاون الاداري للمدير العام والسيد عاصم حسن احمد مدير قسم المناهج. 
 هذا وقدم الوفد اثناء زياراته التهاني بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك متمنيا ان يعم الخير والامان والسلام على جميع العراقيين.


































​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2016)

*اتحاد النساء الآشوري يقدم التهنئة للمركز الثقافي الآشوري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 دهوك / سوزان يوخنا
   بغية تقديم التهنئة للهيئة الادارية  الجديدة للمركز الثقافي الآشوري ، زار وفد اتحاد النساء الآشوري، مساء يوم  الاحد 10 تموز 2016 مقر المركز في دهوك.
  وضم وفد الاتحاد السيدة بهيجة داود  سكرتيرة الاتحاد والسيدة شميران دنخا مسؤولة مكتب الادارة والتنظيم وعدد من  عضوات فرع دهوك للاتحاد، وكان في استقبالهم السيد سنور دانيال رئيس المركز  وكل من السادة روني حكمت و البرت عوديشو وسورو نيسان ويونس يونان اعضاء  الهيئة الادارية الجديدة .
   هذا وقدم وفد الاتحاد تهنئته للهيئة  الادارية الجديدة متمنيا لهم دوام الموفقية والنجاح في عملهم خدمة للثقافة  عامة والمساهمة في تطوير ثقافة شعبنا خاصة.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2016)

*الدراسة السريانية تواصل في تسجيل الدروس لمادة اللغة السريانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد - اعلام المديرية
 واصلت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  في تسجيل الدروس التعليمية من قبل قسم الاشراف بدرسين جديدين لمادة اللغة  السريانية بالخط الشرقي، الدرس السادس والثامن من كتاب القراءة لمرحلة الصف  الخامس الابتدائي بعنوان (مضار الخداع) و(الوطن) ، كان في التقديم السيد  عماد داود مسؤول شعبة الاشراف والتدريب في المديرية، وفي الاشراف السيد  سالم اسطيفان مدير قسم المناهج والتقنيات ومن اخراج وتصوير كوادر فضائية  العراق التربوية وذلك في يوم الاثنين المصادف 11 تموز 2016.
 يشار الى ان المديرية وبتوجيه من السيد  عماد سالم ججو المدير العام، باشرت بتسجيل الدروس التعليمية للغة السريانية  للمرحلة الابتدائية (الصف الخامس) في فضائية العراق التربوية، وذلك منذ  شهر شباط الماضي.
 يذكر ان المديرية كانت قد اختتمت تسجيل  الدروس التعليمية لطلاب المراحل الابتدائية من (الصف الاول الى الصف الرابع  الابتدائي) في تشرين الاول للعام الماضي 2015، حيث سجلت اكثر من خمسين  درسا لتعليم السريانية بالخط الشرقي والغربي وعلى مدى سنتين ، وتبث الدروس  من على صفحات المديرية على اليوتيوب والفيسبوك.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2016)

*مسيحيو الموصل: لن نعود بعد تحرير المدينة إلا بعد تأمين حياتنا وسلامتنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 عبر بعض النازحين المسيحيين من الموصل عن  آرائهم لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية، وقالوا إنهم "لن يعودوا إلى مدينة الموصل  إذا تحررت، إلا بعد تأمين حياتهم وسلامتهم".

 وقال بعض النازحين إن  "أهالي مدينة الموصل منذ أكثر من سنتين يعيشون تحت سيطرة تنظيم (الدولة  الإسلامية) داعش، وتغيرت أطباعهم وتقاليدهم الاجتماعية، لهذا ربما تظهر  جماعات مسلحة بعد خروج داعش من الموصل، ولن يقبلوا بوجود المسيحيين في هذه  المدينة."

 فيما أوضح البعض الآخر بالقول: "نحن كمسيحيين لا نستطيع  أن نعيش مع أهالي مدينة الموصل، حيث أن داعش غير أفكارهم، وخاصة الأطفال،  لأن من السهل تغيير أفكارهم، لهذا لا نستطيع أن ندمج أطفالنا مع أطفالهم" .

 كما طالب بعضهم من الحكومة ومنظمات المجتمع المدني والدولي، أن "يحضروا  أنفسهم لما بعد تحرير الموصل، وتكون أولوياتهم توعية أهالي الموصل، وغسل  أفكارهم الداعشية وفتح دورات التعليم على الأفكار السلمية" .

 يذكر  أن مدينة الموصل سقطت تحت سيطرة تنظيم داعش في 10 من حزيران 2014، وحتى  الآن لا تزال الحكومة العراقية عاجزة عن تحرير مدينة الموصل من يد التنظيم .


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2016)

*الطالب ريفين فؤاد المقدسي أحد ابناء شعبنا المتفوق الاول على محافظة أربيل والثاني على اقليم كوردستان للعام الدراسي 2015 - 2016*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أعلنت وزارة التربية في حكومة اقليم  كوردستان نتائج الامتحانات الوزارية للصفوف المنتهية للعام الدراسي  2015-2016 وقال مدير عام تربية أطراف اربيل فهمي صليوا بابكة إن الطالب  ريفين فؤاد شكر يوسف المقدسي احد ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري  حصل على المرتبة الاولى على محافظة اربيل والمرتبة الثانية على اقليم  كوردستان واضاف بابكة أن الطالب ريفين هو في ثانوية عنكاوا النموذجية حيث  إنه حصل على درجة 100% في جميع المواد ماعدا مادتي اللغة الكوردية  والكيمياء حصل فيهما على درجة 98% وبذلك يصبح معدلة 99,6 بدون اضافات وبعد  الاضافات  يصبح 102,6 .
 وخلال لقاء قناة عشتار الفضائية مع الطالب  المتفوق ريفين قال إن حلمي هو ان احصل على هذا التفوق واشكر وزارة التربية  واساتذتي وزملائي في مدرسة ثانوية عنكاوا النموذجية ، كما اشكر اهلي الذين  شجعوني على الدراسة وهيأوا كل الظروف من اجل ان احقق هذا النجاح .
 و قال والد الطالب ريفين لقناتنا إن ريفين  حصل على هذا التفوق نتيجة مواظبته على الدراسة واهتمام البيت به اضافة الى  دور مدرسته في العملية التعليمية والتربوية حيث نعلم ان العملية التربوية  تنجح بجهات ثلاث هي الطالب والمدرسة والبيت .. قناة عشتار الفضائية تهنئ  الطالب ريفين على هذا التفوق وتتمنى للطلبة من أبناء شعبنا التفوق والنجاح  الدائم خلال مسيرتهم الدراسية .


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2016)

*قداس تذكار مار يوسف خنانيشوع الطوباوي في كنيسة مار كيوركيس الشهيد بمحلة شورش اربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تقرير: يوخنا دانيال
 تقام قداديس خاصة في الاحد الثاني من شهر  تموز من كل عام في الكنائس الشرقية الاشورية في الوطن والمهجر ، وذلك  بمناسبة تذكار الطوباوي المطران مار يوسف خنانيشوع.
 وبهذه المناسبة اقيم قداس مهيب صباح يوم  الاحد العاشر من هذا الشهر في كنيسة مار كيوركيس الشهيد بمحلة شورش اربيل  التابعة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية من قبل الاب الفاضل شموئيل بهرام وردا وعدد  من الشمامسة ، وبحضور جمهور غفير من ابناء الرعية.
 وقرأ الاب شموئيل بهرام فصلا من الكتاب  المقدس حسب البشير لوقا ، حيث يذكر فيه البشير عن جولات السيد المسيح في  مدينة اورشليم والقرى التابعة لها ، لأجل تعليمهم مبادئ الخلاص ، ويبشر  المؤمنين الصالحين بملكوت الله وينذر الاشرار بالضياع الابدي.
 وبعد ذلك قدم الاب شموئيل بهرام موعظة ذكر  فيها السيرة الذاتية للطوباوي المطران يوسف خنانيشوع وقال " ان المطران  ولد عام 1893 في قرية ماريشوع شمزدين - تركيا ، وألف عددا من الاناشيد  الكنسية البليغة باللغة السريانية الفصيحة ، حيث تتلى حتى اليوم في مناسبات  الاعياد الكنسية . وكان المرحوم محبوبا ومحترما من قبل ابناء كنيسته  والاخرين وذلك لدماثة اخلاقة وطيب اعماله وحكمته ، وانه انتقل الى الاخدار  السماوية في اليوم الثالث من تموز عام 1977 في بغداد وفي يوم تذكار مار  توما الرسول ".
 وفي احدى اجتماعات المجمع المقدس لكنيسة  المشرق الاشورية اعتبر المطران مار يوسف خنانيشوع طوباويا ، ويحيا تذكاره  في الاحد الثاني من شهر تموز في كل عام.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يوليو 2016)

*في  رسالة تضامن الى السفير الفرنسي حبيب افرام: كلنا نيس، كما كلنا القاع وبغداد وحلب*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

      وجّه رئيس الرابطة السريانية حبيب افرام رسالة تضامن الى السفير الفرنسي ايمانويل بون استنكارا لاعتداءات نيس.
 جاء فيها: من علامات الأزمنة أن تُستهدف فرنسا مرة جديدة بكل ما ترمز اليه وفي يوم عيدها الوطني
 من ارهاب حاقد مجرم لا يفهم الا لغة القوة والالغاء والدم.
      نقف معكم، كلنا نيس كما كنا كلنا  باريس، كما كلنا اسطمبول، وبغداد وحلب والقاع. في أي مكان فيه ارهاب على  العالم أن يتوحد ويواجه ويجابه في استراتيجية متكاملة في العسكر والأمن   والثقافة والفكر والتربية والاعلام.
 إما يربح العالم المتمدن أو نغرق في حروب لن تنتهي.
 الرحمة لشهدائكم والعزاء لأهلهم ولفرنسا شعبا وحكومة وقيادة.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يوليو 2016)

*البطريرك ساكو يشارك بالعيد الوطني الفرنسي في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 شاركَ غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو مساء يوم  الخميس 14 تموز 2016 في احتفالية السفارة الفرنسية في بغداد بمناسبة العيد  الوطني الفرنسي، حيث اقيم الاحتفال في فندق بابل وحضره عدد من سفراء الدول  بالعراق وممثلي عن الحكومة العراقية.
 وعند لقاء غبطته بسعادة السفير الفرنسي داخل قاعة الفندق، عبر الاخير عن سعادته بتلبية الدعوة وحضور هذه المناسبة الوطنية.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يوليو 2016)

*حفل ساهر لمنتدى عنكاوا للفنون والمركز الأكاديمي الإجتماعي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كريم إينا
 بتاريخ 7/13/ 2016 الموافق يوم الثلاثاء  أحيا منتدى عنكاوا للفنون والمركز الأكاديمي الإجتماعي حفلاً ساهراً  لمجموعة من المطربين لفرقة (سوناتا الموسيقية) الفنان ليث الرافدين والفنان  يوبرت هرمز, تخلّل الحفل أغاني عراقية تراثية وأغاني باللغة الكوردية  والسريانية ممّا تفاعل الحاضرين معها وسط خضار العشب ونسائم عذبة المنبعثة  من نافورات حدائق الأكاديمي. هذا وقد جدّد رفيق حنا رئيس منتدى عنكاوا  للفنون ومعد برنامج سايكولوجي لقناة عشتار الفضائية نشاطات المنتدى بعد  غياب لفترة قصيرة.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يوليو 2016)

*مداخلة مراقب الكرسي الرسولي الدائم لدى منظمة الأمم المتحدة حول الوضع في الشرق الأوسط*







   مداخلة مراقب الكرسي الرسولي الدائم لدى منظمة الأمم المتحدة حول الوضع في الشرق الأوسط - RV​ 

 عشتارتيفي كوم- اذاعة الفاتيكان/

 ألقى مراقب الكرسي الرسولي الدائم لدى  منظمة الأمم المتحدة رئيس الأساقفة برنارديتو أوزا مداخلة خلال جلسة نقاش  عقدها مجلس الأمن الدولي يوم أمس الثلاثاء حول الأوضاع الراهنة في منطقة  الشرق الأوسط مع إيلاء اهتمام خاص بالقضية الفلسطينية. وأثنى المسؤول  الفاتيكاني على مبادرة اليابان الرئيس الدوري للمجلس لأنه شاء أن تُعقد  جلسة النقاش هذه في ضوء التقرير الأخير حول الوضع في الشرق الأوسط الذي صدر  عن اللجنة الرباعية في الأول من الشهر الجاري، وإزاء استمرار العنف في  سورية والتوترات الطائفية في العراق في وقت ما تزال فيه مفاوضات السلام  الإسرائيلية الفلسطينية تراوح مكانها.
 وأكد المطران أوزا أن القضية الفلسطينية  لم تصل إلى حل يرضي الطرفين المعنيين، أي الإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين كما أن  القرار رقم 181 الذي تبنته الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة لتسع وستين سنة  خلت لم يُنفذ بالكامل حتى اليوم. وقد فشلت عقود من المفاوضات في بلوغ هدف  إنشاء الدولة الفلسطينية. وعاد الدبلوماسي الفاتيكاني ليذكّر بمواقف الكرسي  الرسولي المطالب بحل الدولتين معتبرا أن هذا الحل يصب في صالح الشعبين  الإسرائيلي والفلسطيني اللذين يطمحان إلى السلام والأمن. وقال: لقد آن  الأوان أن يتم العمل بموجب التوصيات الصادرة في التقرير الأخير للجنة  الرباعية للشرق الأوسط من أجل إحلال الأمن والسلام في المنطقة.
 بعدها تطرق مراقب الكرسي الرسولي إلى  الأوضاع الراهنة في سورية، لافتا إلى أن الوضع في البلد العربي ما يزال  يتسبب بمعاناة كبيرة بالنسبة للشعب السوري الذي يُقتل ويُرغم على العيش تحت  وابل القنابل أو النزوح إلى مناطق تنعم بالاستقرار النسبي. وشاء المطران  أوزا في هذا السياق أن يلفت انتباه البلدان الأعضاء في مجلس الأمن الدولي  إلى استمرار الاضطهادات التي يتعرض لها المسيحيون والأيزيديون وأتباع باقي  الأقليات الدينية والعرقية من قبل أطراف غير حكومية في أنحاء من سورية  والعراق.
 وذكّر المسؤول الفاتيكاني بالنداءات  والمواقف التي عبّر عنها البابا فرنسيس في أكثر من مناسبة مدينا من يقتلون  المدنيين الأبرياء لأية جهة انتموا، كما شجب البابا الأطراف التي تمد  المقاتلين بالمال والسلاح كي يقتلوا المدنيين ويُلحقوا الدمار بالمؤسسات  والبنى التحتية. وأكد أوزا في هذا السياق أن الكرسي الرسولي يحث الجماعة  الدولية على وضع حد لمد المنظمات بالأسلحة بصورة غير شرعية، خصوصا تلك  المسؤولة عن جرائم ضد الإنسانية ومجازر جماعية وانتهاكات خطيرة لحقوق  الإنسان.
 هذا ثم اعتبر مراقب الكرسي الرسولي أن  منطقة الشرق الأوسط التي شكلت مهدا للحضارات والديانات التوحيدية الثلاث،  تتمتع بالموارد الثقافية والفكرية والدينية اللازمة كي تشكل أرضا خصبة  لتعزيز قيم التلاقي والقبول المتبادل وكي يصبح سكانها قادرين على صنع  السلام في المنطقة. وذكّر في الختام بأن مؤمني مختلف الديانات مدعوون إلى  التخلي عن الحقد المتبادل الذي يمكن أن يُفضي إلى صراع الحضارات. كما أن  واجب القادة الدينيين يتطلب أن يلتزموا في جهود التغلب على العنف الساعي  إلى "اختطاف" الدين لغايات تتعارض مع طبيعة الدين نفسه.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يوليو 2016)

*عراقيون مشارِكون في أيام الشبيبة العالمية في كراكوف سيتلون صلاة الأبانا بالآرامية بحضور البابا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اليتيا/

 سيشارك مئتا شاب مسيحي عراقي من كافة  أبرشيات البلاد في يوم الشبيبة العالمي المقبل الذي سيقام في كراكوف. وفي  هذا السياق، أثناء درب الصليب، سيحظون بفرصة تلاوة صلاة الأبانا بالآرامية،  لغة يسوع، أمام البابا. “ستكون لحظات مهمة لنا جميعاً لكي نثبت في الإيمان  والشركة مع كنيسة المسيح جمعاء”، بحسب ما أعلن لوكالة فيدس سيادة  المونسنيور باسل سليم يلدو، الأسقف الكلداني الذي سيرافق الشباب العراقيين  في رحلتهم إلى بولندا، بصحبة رئيس أساقفة إربيل للكلدان، سيادة المونسنيور  بشار وردة، وعشرة كهنة شباب وسبع راهبات.
 يتحدر معظم الشباب العراقيين الذين  يستعدون للمشاركة في يوم الشبيبة العالمي في كراكوف من أبرشيات بغداد  وكركوك وإربيل. ومن بينهم شباب متواجدون في إقليم كردستان العراق بعد أن  أُجبروا على الرحيل مع عائلاتهم عن قرى سهل نينوى. وقد استعدّ الشباب  العراقيون ليوم الشبيبة العالمي في كراكوف من خلال لقاءات جماعية. كذلك، في  19 يوليو، وقبل التوجه إلى بولندا، سيعيشون معاً يوم صلاة وأناشيد  واحتفالات أسرارية قائماً على يوبيل الرحمة.
 وفي كراكوف، خلال الاحتفال بدرب الصليب،  سيتلو بعضهم صلاة الأبانا بالآرامية. “من خلال هذه الممارسة التي تحيي  الكنيسة من خلالها آلام المسيح، سنتأمل أيضاً بآلام بلادنا على ضوء آلام  يسوع. خلال هذه الأيام، سنتبادل الحديث عن خبراتنا مع شباب قادمين من كافة  أصقاع العالم، ولدى عودتنا، سوف ندعو إلى لقاء وطني سيقوم خلاله الشباب  الذين ذهبوا إلى كراكوف بإخبار الجميع عن تجربتهم. هكذا، سنلمس جميعاً لمس  اليد إمكانية عيش الرجاء المسيحي والشركة الفرحة مع الكنيسة جمعاء، حتى في  الأوضاع الصعبة التي نتواجد في ظلها حالياً. بالتالي، سنكتشف أنه ليس من  الضروري الهرب والهجرة وأنه من الجميل عيش هبة الفرح الميسحي في الأماكن  التي ولدنا فيها والتقينا فيها بيسوع من خلال الإصغاء إلى بشرى الإنجيل”،  على حد تعبير سيادة المونسنيور باسل يلدو.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يوليو 2016)

*اللقاء التحضيري الأخير لشبيبة أبرشية أربيل الكلدانية المشاركة في الأيام العالمية للشبيبة في مدينة كراكوف*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
  ستيفان شاني
 أقيم لقاء تحضيري أخير لشبيبة أبرشية  أربيل الكلدانية في إقليم كوردستان العراق، المشاركة في الأيام العالمية  للشبيبة في مدينة كراكوف البولندية. وخلال اللقاء حاضر راعي الأبرشية  المطران بشار متي وردة، وقدّم الأب ريان عطو، منسق الوفد، بعض الإرشادات.  وسيكون للوفد مشاركات مختلفة في برنامج الأيام العالمية، من أبرزها تقديم  الصلاة الربانية باللغة الآرامية أمام البابا فرنسيس والمشاركين من مختلف  شبيبات العالم، وذلك خلال صلاة درب الصليب التي ستقام ضمن البرنامج المعدّ.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يوليو 2016)

*كلمة غبطة البطريرك ساكو في مؤتمر تحديات العائلة المسيحية في العراق*







 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 ضمن فعاليات اسبوع مار يوسف (11 – 17 تموز  2016) في كنيسة مار يوسف الكلدانية، خربندة ببغداد وبمناسبة مرور 60 عاماً  على إفتتاحها إنعقد مؤتمر تحديات العائلة المسيحية في العراق ليومي 15 و16  تموز. شارك خلاله غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بكلمة، ننشر  أدناه النص الكامل.
 كما تضمن المؤتمر العديد من المداخلات والمحاضرات لأساقفة وكهنة كنيستنا، وكالاتي:


 – محاضرة "معنى الحب في الزواج المسيحي" لسيادة المطران باسيليوس يلدو.
 – محاضرة "الجانب الراعوي في التهيئة لسر الزواج" لسيادة المطران حبيب النوفلي
 – محاضرة "الزواج كسرّ" للاب امير ميخائيل.
 – تحليل للاحصائيات عن عدد الدعاوى التي رفعت للمحكمة الكنسية للاب سالم ساكا قدمها عنه الاب يوسف خالد.
 – محاضرة "الجانب النفسي والاجتماعي للعزوف عن الزواج – نحو ايجاد حلول" للسيدة هناء عمانوئيل
 – محاضرة "دور العائلة والكنيسة في ترسيخ اسس الزواج المسيحي" للاب روبرت سعيد.
 – محاضرة "تعليمات بخصوص تغيير طريقة المحاكم" للاب ثائر عبدالمسيح.

 كلمة غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو
 ضمن فعاليات اسبوع مار يوسف (11 – 17 تموز)
 وبمناسبة مرور 60 عاماً على إفتتاح كنيسة مار يوسف الكلدانية (1956 – 2016)

 في البدء اُحيي منظّمي هذا المؤتمر  عن تحديات العائلة وهو حاجة مُلِحَّة لخلق الثقافة والوعي عند المسيحيين  بدعوتهم ورسالتهم كعائلة.
 الزواج مشروع انساني – طبيعي، وبالنسبة  الينا كمسيحيين سرٌ مقدس، هدفه تكوين عائلة : بناء بيت – بيثا. عش دافئ،  والمرأة فيه بانية- بنيثا. والبيت موسوم بعلاقات عائلية واجتماعية  واقتصادية وجغرافية ودينية ومهنية. لذلك فالفردية والانانية، هما عكس  الطبيعة، وضد تصميم الله في الخلق.


 سابقاً: العائلة المسيحية كانت عائلة  أبوية مُحِبّة ومُتماسكة، مُضحّية ومُلتزمة. كانت تدرك تماماً انها الخلية  الأساسية للكنيسة وللمجتمع، والمكان الذي فيه نستلم الايمان ونتعلمه  ونختبره ونعمقه. كنا نصبر ونصمد ونقوم بتنازلات وتضحيات لنحافظ على الوحدة  والشركة.
 اليوم: الوضع اختلف كثيرا، فالعائلة تتعرض  لضغوطات داخلية وعالمية قويّة: نفسية ودينية وثقافية وسياسية (فقدان الامن  / الهجرة / البقاء) وإعلامية (وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي) واجتماعية (التمزق  العائلي / لم الشمل) واقتصادية (بطالة وتردي الوضع المالي) وصحية (تلوث  البيئة)، مما يفرغ الجانب الانساني والروحي.
 فالعقلية اختلفت عن  السابق. كذلك السلوكيّات الحاليّة هي غير سلوكيّات المجتمع القديم في قضايا  الزواج والجنس والعلاقات الاسرية والتربوية. هذا فضلا عن الحروب والصراعات  وظاهرة التشدد الديني والتيارات التكفيرية التي دفعت العديد من الاسر الى  التشتت والهجرة بحثا عن الاستقرار والحريّة.
 تأثرت عائلاتنا بهذه المتغيرات التي أضحت بمثابة تحديات مقلقة.
 أما في الغرب فالتحديات هي من نوع اخر!




 عمليا أقترح:


 –    تشكيل لجنة راعوية لحل النزاعات العائلية كالعنف الاسري!!!
 –    تشكيل مركز راعوي لمرافقة الكنسية – روحية للعائلة: الزوجين، الأولاد..
 –    الإعداد الجيد للزواج من كل الجوانب: الروحية والاجتماعية والنفسية والصحية والاقتصادية… والتربوية.


 الختام


 بقاؤنا هو فعل ايمان، وهو  يشكِّل معنى لدعوتنا ورسالتنا في العراق. هذا الإصرار على البقاء ليس  قبولاً فكرياً، بل ارتباطٌ وجدانيُّ ينبغي ان نعيشه في الواقع اليومي.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يوليو 2016)

*التناول الاول لخورنة كويسنجق و أرموطة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/

 احتفلت خورنة كويسنجق وأرموطة  بالوجبة الرابعة والثانية للتناول الاول لـ 24 طالب وطالبة من ابنائها يوم  الجمعة المصادف 15/7/2016، وقد ترأس القداس الاحتفالي راعي الايبارشية  المطران مار بشار متي وردة ورافقه الاب زيا راعي خورنة كويسنجق وأرموطة  وبحضور أهالي وأقارب المتناولين ، اشرف على تعليم الوجبة الثانية وتحضيرهم  الاب زيا والاخوات ساندرا ومريم من رهبنة قلب يسوع الاقدس وبمساعدة شبيبة  الخورنة .




















































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يوليو 2016)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يختتم أسبوع مار يوسف بقداس إلهي في الكاتدرائية، خربندة ببغداد*






 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 كان مسكُ الختام لفعاليات كنيسة مار يوسف  بمناسبة مرور 60 عاماً على إفتتاحها قداس إحتفالي ترأسه غبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو وبمعاونة الأب ألبير هشام عصر الأحد 17  تموز 2016. إضافة الى نص الموعظة أدناه وعد غبطته الرعية بمتابعته الشخصية  لعملية ترميم الكاتدرائية وتوسيعها من أجل خدمة المؤمنين.
   الموعظة:
 عشتم هذه الأيام خبرة جميلة بمناسبة مرور  ستين سنة على إفتتاح كنيستكم مار يوسف، تضمنت لقاءات صلاة وتأمل ومراجعة،  وكان لكم أيضا لقاء عائلي ترفيهي، وعقدتم مؤتمرا حول التحديات التي تواجهها  العائلة المسيحية اليوم. هذه النشاطات أتاحت لكم فرصة للإستذكار وإستلهام  الدروس والنظر الى المستقبل في هذه الظروف الدقيقة للغاية.
 هذا الأحد يروي البشير يوحنا (فصل 9) شفاء  المولود اعمى ، والذي يرمز الى من لا معرفة له بالنور، وخصوصا نور  الايمان. لذا يذكِّرنا هذا الانجيل بأننا أبناء النور، لأننا نأخذ من نور  المسيح، نور الايمان، نور الحياة الذي يساعدنا على فهم دعوتنا ورسالتنا.  حَدَثْ شفاء الاعمى يشير الى أن يسوع لا يُفوِّت فرصة حتى يوم السبت إلاّ  ويستخدمها من أجل خير الناس، كذلك نحن تلامذته علينا ألا نُفوِّت على  أنفسنا فرص فعل الخير حيثما كنا. علينا أن نملأ وقتنا بأعمال الخير  والإحسان. هذا الخير هو وحده سيبقى.
 – يسوع يرفض ما كان شائعاً في ذلك  الزمان عن أن الإعاقة الجسدية ليست إلاّ عقابا إلهياً للشخص المُعاق أو  ذويه. ويحول العَوقْ الى فرصة نعمة وبركة. فالشفاء يعني انتقاله من عالم  الظلمة الى عالم النور – الايمان.
 – استعمال يسوع للطين في شفائه  الاعمى يعيده الى الخلقة الأولى، وكأنه يخلقه من جديد بفتح عينيه. والماء  الجاري الذي اغتسل فيه إشارة الى الولادة الجديدة، نور المعمودية. في  الكنيسة الأولى كانت المعمودية تسمى "استنارة"، من هنا جاءت تسمية سبت  النور عشية عيد القيامة، حيث كان يعمَّد المؤمنون الجدد.
 اما شك الناس  حول هوية الاعمى. فها هو يجيب بنفسه: "إنى أنا هو". هذه دعوة للذين ينالون  نعمة وخلاصا ليتحلوا بالشجاعة نفسها للاعتراف بنعم الله.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يوليو 2016)

*كنيسة مار ايليا الحيري في بغداد تحتفل بالتناول الاول لأبنائها*






 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 احتفلت كنيسة مار ايليا الحيري الكلدانية  في بغداد يوم الجمعة المصادف 15 تموز 2016 بالتناول الاول ل 20 ولداً  وبنتاً من ابناء الرعية، وقد ترأس القداس الاحتفالي سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو المعاون البطريركي وعاونه خوري الرعية الأب أمير كمو، والاب  افرام كليانا، مدير المعهد الكهنوتي.
 واثناء الموعظة شدد سيادة المطران يلدو  على اهمية التعليم المسيحي للاطفال ودور العائلة في التنشئة الروحية وكذلك  الالتزام والحضور من قبل الابناء.
 كما وشكر سيادته، راعي الخورنة الاب امير  والاخت فرح من راهبات قلب يسوع والمعلمات على خدمتهم واشرافهم على التناول  الاول وخصوصاً الترتيب والتنظيم والاعداد الروحي الجيد للمتناولين.
 هذا وحضر احتفال التناول الاول الخوري  نوزت بطرس، راعي كنيسة الصعود والشماس الانجيلي فادي جورج والاخوات  الراهبات واهالي المتناولين وجمع من المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يوليو 2016)

*وزير التنمية الفرنسي يزور البطريركية الكلدانية في بغداد*






 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 إستقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو في مقر البطريركية مساء الثلاثاء 19 تموز 2016 وفداً فرنسياً  ترأسه السيد أندريه فاليني، وزير التنمية والفرنكوفونية والسيد مارك  باريتي، سفير فرنسا في بغداد والوفد المرافق لهما.
  استهل غبطة البطريرك اللقاء بالتعبير عن  تضامن الكنيسة الكلدانية مع الشعب الفرنسي في احداث نيس المروعة وعن إدانته  لها والتي تتعارص مع طبيعة الدين والانسانية. وذكر ايضا فاجعة الكرادة  بالنسبة للعراقيين، وتهجير المسيحيين والاقليات الاخرى من الموصل وبلدات  سهل نينوى.
 من جانبه عبَّرَ معالي الوزير عن سعادته  بهذه الزيار ة مثمناً مواقف البطريرك الداعية الى الحوار والمصالحة وتعزيز  قيم المواطنة وقواعد الديمقراطية. وأشار الى اهمية متابعة توصيات مؤتمر  باريس للعام الماضي والذي شارك به غبطته مع عدد من القياديين العراقيين.  كما تطرق معاليه الى ظاهرة الارهاب وما بعد داعش.
 أجاب غبطته ان تحرير الاراضي العراقية من  عناصر داعش عسكرياً سوف يتم لا محالة، لكن الأهم من ذلك، هو تفكيك هذا  الفكر الارهابي الذي يستهدف الجميع ، فالارهابي الحقيقي ليس من ينفِّذ بل  من ينظِّر ويحرِّض ويموِّل. وأكد غبطته على ضرورة تحمُّل المرجعيات  السياسية والدينية مسؤولياتها كاملة من أجل إشاعة ثقافة قبول الآخر  واحترامه. وهذا يتطلب اعتماد الاعتدال والوسطية وقراءة واقعية وجديدة  للدين.

 كذلك طلب غبطته من فرنسا دعم الديمقراطية والنظم المدنية  ليعيش الجميع في جو من السلام والامان والتعاون والفرح. كما طرح فكرة عقد  مؤتمر للمرجعيات الدينية في الشرق الاوسط لمواجهة التحديات الحالية وتجنيب  المنطقة ويلات جديدة.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران شليمون وردوني والأب توماس بهنام ود. إخلاص مقدسي أمينة سر البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يوليو 2016)

* (كابني) توزع مستلزمات تربية النحل للفلاحين من ابناء قرى سهل نينوى وتقيم دورة حول كتابة طلبات المشاريع وتقارير التقييم والمراقبة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة(كابني )-الاعلام
 بغية ايلاء الاهتمام بالجانب الزراعي  وتنمية قدرات فلاحي منطقة سهل نينوى وتوسيع مجال استثماراتهم الزراعية  للاستفادة من المنتوجات المتولدة في هذا الجانب ،قامت منظمة (كابني ) وبدعم  من منظمة (zoa) الهولندية بتوزيع مناحل لتشجيع ابناء قرى سهل نينوى على  تربية النحل والاستفادة من انتاج العسل في هذه المناطق.
  وذكر جنان خمو المركهي مدير البرامج في  منظمة (كابني ) ان الاخيرة قامت بتوزيع(296) منحل لـ(74) شخصا من اهالي قرى  سهل نينوى ..واضاف المركهي ان التوزيع تم في قرية (بيبان )حيث اشتمل  التوزيع  استلام 4صناديق لخلايا النحل  مع توفير  مستلزمات النحل من بدلة  عمل وكفوف ومنفاخ وعتلة وفرشاة .
  وتابع مدير البرامج في منظمة (كابني ) ان  توزيع هذه المستلزمات تم بعد تنظيم دورة  في اليوم السابق للتوزيع تضمنت  المباديء الاولية لتربية النحل  بجانبين نظري وعملي اشترك فيها المستفيدين  من هذا البرنامج حيث تلقوا المحاضرات من محاضر  متخصص في تربية النحل ..
 وللفترة من 9ولغاية 14 تموز الحالي جرت في  مقر منظمة (كابني ) دورة حول كتابة طلبات المشاريع والتقارير والتقييم  والمراقبة حيث قدم محاضرات في هذا الشان المحاضر سرمد مجيد ممثل مؤسسة  (mselect academy) لطواقم منظمة (كابني ) من مسؤولي الاقسام واعضاء المنظمة  .. وقالت داليتا يونادم احدى المشاركات في الدورة ان الايام الاولى منها  اشتلمت على تقديم محاضرات تخصصت بكيفية  كتابة الطلبات ، بينما اشتمل  برنامج اليوم الرابع  على اختبارات عملية بهذا الخصوص ،فيما اشتمل برنامج  اليومين الاخيرين من الدورة حول اعداد تقارير التقييم والمراقبة ..


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يوليو 2016)

وفد من اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني يزور اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان




 


  عشتار تيفي كوم/


 زار وفد من اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني برئاسة  رئيس الاتحاد صباح ميخائيل برخو يرافقه مسؤول مكتب الثقافة والإعلام في  الاتحاد ومسؤول الإعلام في اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان رمزي هرمز ياكو  اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان، مساء يوم الأحد 17 تموز الحالي، وفي مقر  الاتحاد في المركز الأكاديمي الاجتماعي، وكان في إستقبال الوفد رئيس اتحاد  الأدباء والكتاب السريان روند بولص ونائب الرئيس أكد مراد ومسؤول العلاقات  الدكتور يوسف قوزي وعدد من الأدباء والكتاب من أعضاء الاتحاد.
 ناقش الطرفان القضايا القومية التي تهم أبناء شعبنا في هذه المرحلة التي يعيشها بعد تهجيره من مناطقه التاريخية.
 كما ناقش الطرفان الواقع الأدبي للأدباء  السريان، مؤكِّدين على أهمية إهتمام الأدباء والكتاب السريان بالقضايا  القومية والمصيرية لأبناء شعبنا والمشاكل والتحدَّيات التي تواجههم.
 وإتِّفق الجانبان على أهمية الحفاظ على  اللغة السريانية وتوسيع دائرة الكتابة بها من الأدباء والكتاب وإصدار  إنتاجاتهم بهذه اللغة الأم، وأهمية فتح قسم خاص في الجامعات العراقية في  المحافظات التي يتواجد فيها أبناء شعبنا.
 وأثنى الطرفان على العلاقات الأخوية التي تربطهما وأهمية ديمومتها وترسيخها لخدمة أبناء شعبنا.
 حضر اللقاء رئيس التجمع السرياني العالمي الحر جورج غرزاني



















​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يوليو 2016)

*النائب وحيدة ياقو تشارك في زيارة الكلية العسكرية في زاخو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 شاركت النائب وحيدة ياقو مع وفد برلماني  من اقليم كوردستان بزيارة الكلية العسكرية في زاخو وذلك لتقديم التهنئة  للواء نذير عصام كوران لتسنمه منصب عميد الكلية،  ومن خلال هذا اللقاء اطلع  الوفد الزائر على برنامج عمل الكلية متمنين الموفقية والنجاح للسيد اللواء  في مهامه وفي ختام الزيارة ودع الوفد بنفس الحفاوة التي استقبل بها حيث  عبر الوفد الزائر عن امله بالموفقية والنجاح.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يوليو 2016)

*لويس مرقوس نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي : لابد من  النهوض بمناطق تواجد الاقليات إقتصادياً وإدارياً وأمنياً بعد التحرير  وإعطاء دور لأبنائها في إدارتها وحمايتها في ظل وجود ضامن دولي اممي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - HHRO/



 السيد لويس مرقوس نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي : وجوب محاسبة المقصرين  من العسكريين والسياسيين المتسببن بسقوط الموصل لتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية  وبث روح الثقة في صفوف الاهالي
 اجرى راديو السلام في اربيل لقاءا خاصا مع  السيد لويس مرقوس نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي يوم الثلاثاء 19 تموز 2016 ،  تناول الحديث عن منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، بداياتها ، تأسيسها،  اهدافها، رؤيتها ، عملها الميداني، ودورها في رصد الانتهاكات وكتابة  التقارير الحقوقية ، نشاطاتها وانجازاتها وشراكاتها مع العديد من المؤسسات  الوطنية والدولية من اجل تعزيز واقع حقوق الانسان في العراق والدفاع عن  أوضاع وحقوق الأقليات.

 وبعد ان استعرض السيد لويس بدايات  المنظمة وتأسيسها ونشاطاتها وشراكاتها ، تناول تسليط الضوء على أوضاع  ومعانات النازحين بعد مرور عامان على وجودهم خارج مناطقهم الاصلية وسط عدم  الاهتمام الحكومي من خلال تواجد المنظمة بين صفوف النازحين ميدانياً وتشخيص  الاخطار المحدقة بالنازحين في الجوانب التربوية والصحية والنفسية  والاجتماعية، كما تضمن اللقاء الحديث عن الدور الاساسي والكبير لمنظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان في إيصال مظلومية الاقليات التي تعرضت الى أبشع هجمة  بربرية في العصر الحديث والتي تسببت بنزوحها القسري وهجرتها وقتل افرادها  شيوخاً ورجالاً وأطفالاً وسبيت الاف النساء وأستعبدت وبيعت بأسواق النخاسة  من قبل تنظيم داعش الارهابي وصولاً الى الضغط على صانع القرار االدولي من  خلال التقارير المعدة للزيارات والتحقيقات الميدانية التي حققتها منظمة  حمورابي مع العشرات من الناجيات من السبي الداعشي من الايزيديات والمسيحيات  وباقي المكونات الاخرى، والتي أوصلت صناع القرار في المؤسسات والمنظمات  الدولية وكذلك المؤسسات الامريكية الى إعتبار ما حصل للأيزيديين والمسيحيين  وباقي المكونات هو عملية إبادة جماعية وتطهير عرقي بإمتياز.
 كما تضمن الحديث عن نشاطات المنظمة  الاغاثية التي وصلت الى الاف العوائل النازحة من الايزيديين والمسيحيين  وباقي المكونات الاخرى النازحة من الموصل وسنجار وسهل نينوى الى محافظات  دهوك واربيل، بغية تعزيز مقومات وجودها في أرض الوطن .
 كما السيد مرقوس  رؤية منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان في معالجات الاوضاع العامة لما بعد  التحرير وكيفية التعامل مع الاهالي وخصوصاً في مناطق الاقليات التي تتميز  بالكثير من الخصوصيات والتي تأثرت أكثر من جراء ماحصل لها قبل وبعد سقوط  الموصل وسنجار وسهل نينوى بيد داعش . وقد أكد السيد مرقوس في حديثه، على  وجوب وجود محاكم خاصة وطنية ودولية لمحاسبة المقصرين من العسكريين  والسياسيين المتسببن بسقوط الموصل لتحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية وبث روح الثقة  في صفوف الاهالي، كما تم التأكيد على النهوض بمناطق تواجد الاقليات  إقتصادياً وإدارياً وأمنياً من خلال إيلاء الاهتمام الخاص بها وإعطاء دور  لأبنائها في إدارتها وحمايتها بالشكل الذي يحقق لهم الامن والامان ويعزز  الشعور بالاطمئنان بوجود غطاء دولي أممي يستمر لعشر سنوات، إلى حين التمكن  من بناء المؤسسات ألأمنية وإلإدارية التي تعزز بقائهم ووجودهم وتؤسس للعيش  المشترك مع الاخر بشراكة حقيقية بعيدة عن سياسات الصهر القومي والسياسي  والديني وعمليات التغيير الديموغرافي المنظمة والممنهجة بطرق ناعمة لتحقيق  أجندة إقتلاع جذور هذه المكونات وتهجيرها وفق مخططات معدة مسبقاً ،  وبالتالي الاجهاز على مناطقهم الجغرافية .


​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يوليو 2016)

*وليم وردا : العبرة ليست بإصدار تقارير دولية  وتوصيات ايجابية بملف الإبادة الجماعية للايزيديين والمسحيين بل في تطبيقها  على ارض الواقع*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 HHRO
 20/7/2016

 عبر السيد وليم وردا رئيس مجلس ادارة  تحالف الاقليات العراقية عن تفائله بالتطورات الدولية حول ملف الابادة  الجماعية للايزيديين والمسيحيين ، الا انه أكد ان العبرة ليست باصدار  تقارير دولية تعترف بما جرى للايزيديين والمسيحيين وبقية الاقليات الاخرى  من قبل داعش جريمة ابادة جماعية ، وصدور توصيات ايجابية لهذا الشان وانما  العبرة الحقيقية تكمن في تطبيق تلك التوصيات.
 واضاف قائلا للاسف ان بعض اللجان  التحقيقية الدولية اجرت تحقيقات مهنية واصدرت تقارير ايجابية لكن للاسف لم  يتم الالتزام بتوصياتها واعتقد ان هناك اعتبارات سياسية دولية تعمل فعلها  في التلكؤ في التقدم في ملف الابادة الجماعية للايزيديين والمسيحيين  والاقليات الاخرى وليست اسباب اقتصادية وتلكؤ الدول في التزاماتها.
 وقد جاءت تصريحات السيد وردا في الجلسة  الحوارية الخاصة بالتطورات الدولية بملف الابادة الجماعية للايزيديين التي  اجتمعت في اربيل يوم 17 تموز 2016 والتي دعتها المنظمة الايزيدية للتوثيق.
 والتي نوقشت فيها ثلاث محاور رئيسية تضمنت  مجريات الاحداث على المستوى الدولي بخصوص ملف الجينوسايد للايزيديين وما  هو البعد الدولي لتدويل القضية الذي قدمه الباحث امانج عثمان ، ثم مناقشة  البعد القانوني لتقرير اللجنة المستقلة للتحقيق في الانتهاكات في سوريا  والولاية القانونية للتقرير قدمه القاضي عبد الرحيم العكيلي ، فيما قدم  السيد حسو هورمي ورقة عمل تضمنت قراءة سريعة لبعض القرارات الدولية فيما  يخص جرائم داعش
​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يوليو 2016)

*مركز السريان للثقافة والفنون*




 لماذا مركز السريان؟

       نتيجة للفراغ الثقافي الذي كانت تعاني منه قره قوش (بغديدا) ولغرض تشجيع الطاقات بمختلف إبداعاتها والنهوض بها اتفقت مجموعة من مثقفي البلدة على تأسيس مركز ثقافي يكون له دور في إحتضان وتنمية هذه المواهب. وبعد لقاءات استغرقت أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر تم تشكيل هيئة تحضيرية تتولى عقد مؤتمر تأسيسي وقد تكلّلت هذه الجهود إلى عقد المؤتمر في شباط 2004 في دار مار بولس للخدمات الكنسية لينبثق من هذا المؤتمر انتخاب هيئة إدارية مكونة من (13) عضو. عقدت إجتماعها الأول بتاريخ 22/ شباط/ 2004 لتضع هذه الهيئة الخطوط العريضة لعمل المركز. ومنذ بداية تأسيسه كانت اليد المنون للاستاذ سركيس آغاجان لاتنقطع عن دعمه ماديا ومعنويا وحتى يومنا هذا.

 تشكيل الهيئة الإدارية

       بعد المؤتمر انتخابي تم تشكيل هيئة إدارية برئاسة السيد (سامي لالو جحولا) وقد إنبثقت من الهيئة لجان أخذت على عاتقها العمل على تنشيط فعاليات ونشاطات المركز المختلفة ومن هذه اللجان: إحياء التراث، العلمية، الفنية، الثقافية، الرياضية، الكشفية والمالية.

       الهيئة الإدارية لمركز السريان للثقافة والفنون / بغديدا – قره قوش

       1. وعدالله ايليا                                          رئيس الهيئة الادارية
       2. نمرود قاشا                                          سكرتير الهيئة
       3. شمة يلدا كرومي                                    الامين المالي/ عضو
       4. صباح مرزينا زومايا                  مسؤول لجنة التراث/ عضو
       5. حازم عازر كجو                                   مسؤول لجنة العلاقات العامة/ عضو
       6. نشوان القس الياس                                  مسؤول اللجنة العلمية/ عضو
       7. مؤيد حبيب زكو                                    مسؤول اللجنة الكشفية/ عضو
       8. سمير صليوه ميخو                                 مسؤول اللجنة الرياضية/ عضو
       9. خليل عبدال جندو                                   مسؤول لجنة المتابعة/ عضو
       10. متي ايشوع كذيا                                   مسؤول الفرقة الشعبية/ عضو




       اصدر مركز السريان للثقافة والفنون مجلة (المثقف السرياني) وهي مجلة فصلية ثقافية تراثية عامة، صدر منها (4) أعداد.

       صاحب الامتياز: الاب لويس قصاب
       رئيس التحرير: وعدالله ايليا
       نائب رئيس التحرير: بشار الباغديدي
       سكرتير التحرير: نمرود قاشا
       التصميم والاخراج الفني: نادر عولو
       التصوير: متي كذيا
​ 












































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يوليو 2016)

*سيادة المطران د. افاك اسادوريان يتفقد كنيسة الارمن الارثوذكس الجديدة في كركوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تفقد سيادة المطران د. افاك آسادوريان  رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق بصحبة الاب آرتون خالاتيان ولجنة  سهل نينوى للارمن الارثوذكس تفقدوا كنيسة الارمن الارثوذكس الجديدة في  محافظة كركوك وخلال تفقد سيادته للكنيسة أبدى بعض الملاحظات بشأن المراحل  النهائية لانجاز مشروع بناء الكنيسة تمهيدا لتكريسها وفي الوقت نفسه التقى  سيادة المطران آفاك باللجنة الادارية لطائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في كركوك  والتي تتألف من السادة المدرجة اسماؤهم في ادناه
 1/ ماسيس سركسيان
 2/ فارتكيس ميناسيان
 3/ نوراير ميندوليان
 4/ اني ساهاكيان
 وخلال اللقاء أبدى سيادة المطران آفاك  توجيهاته للجنة بشأن التحضيرات والاستعدادات النهائية لتكريس الكنيسة ،  الجدير بالذكر ان للكنيسة الجديدة مرافق وملحقات خدمية من بينها مقر اللجنة  الادارية لطائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في كركوك وقاعة للمناسبات الثقافية  والاجتماعية وساحة لمزاولة النشاطات الرياضية.


----------



## كلدانية (22 يوليو 2016)

الرب يوفقهم وينجحهم ويبارك نشاطاتهم​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يوليو 2016)

كلدانية قال:


> الرب يوفقهم وينجحهم ويبارك نشاطاتهم​




امين يا رب


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يوليو 2016)

*سيادة المطران د. افاك آسادوريان رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق يتفقد مشروع بناء كنيسة الارمن في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 خلال اليوم الثالث من زيارة سيادة المطران  د. افاك آسادوريان رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق الى اقليم  كوردستان تفقد سيادته بصحبة الاباء الكهنة ماسيس شاهنيان راعي كنيسة مار  نيرسيس المنور للارمن الارثوذكس في دهوك وارتون خالاتيان راعي كنيسة الارمن  الارثوذكس في عنكاوا  وديران سركسيان كاهن كنيسة الارمن الارثوذكس في  هاورسك ولجنة سهل نينوى للارمن الارثوذكس تفقدوا مراحل انجاز مشروع كنيسة  الارمن الارثوذكس في عنكاوا والتقى سيادة المطران افاك بمسؤول شركة نركال  للمقاولات الانشائية والديكورات الهندسية آشور جورج الذي قال إن مكتب  الاستاذ سركيس اغاجان يبذل جهوداً كبيرة من أجل تذليل كل العقبات الادارية  للمشروع
 وخلال الزيارة التفقدية للمشروع اشاد  سيادة المطران افاك آسادوريان بجهود الاستاذ سركيس اغاجان الذي بذل جهوداً  كبيرة من اجل بناء الكنائس لجميع الطوائف المسيحية في العراق واقليم  كوردستان وقال المطران افاك إن هذه الكنيسة ستكون من الكنائس المتميزة في  عنكاوا واقليم كوردستان مباركاً جهود العاملين في المشروع
 ثم تحدث المهندس  المقيم في المشروع لقناة  عشتار الفضائية عن مراحل انجاز مشروع بناء كنيسة الارمن الارثوذكس في  عنكاوا منذ بدء المباشرة بالعمل وحتى الان موضحاً ان المديرية العامة لهيئة  شؤون المسيحين في وزارة الاوقاف والشؤون الدينية بإقليم كوردستان هي التي  تقوم بتمويل هذا المشروع


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يوليو 2016)

*غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، يقدم تهاني رأس السنة المندائية (دهـّوا ربـّا) الى رئيس الطائفة المندائية ومجلسها الروحي في استراليا*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بتاريخ 20/7/2016، زار غبطة المطران مار  ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية لأبرشيات، استراليا،  ونيوزلندا ولبنان، المجمع المندائي في مدينة ليفربول، سيدني، لتقديم تهاني  حلول الرأس السنة المندائية ( دهـّوا ربـّا ) الى أبناء الطائفة، حيث كان  في استقبال غبطته، كل من الريش أمة صلاح الكحيلي، رئيس الطائفة المندائية  في استراليا، والكنزبرا وليد عبد الرزاق، الترميذا سليم كاطع، الترميذا  بيام جيزان، وبعض من رجال الدين من المجلس الروحاني الأعلى في استراليا،  اضافة الى السادة، مجبل شراد والسيد ضياء خماس، ومرشد نعيم عامر ممثلا عن  المجلس المندائي في استراليا، وياسمين يحيى رئيسة جمعية الصابئة المندائيين  في استراليا، والسيد سامر سليم السبتي عضو الهيئة الإدارية في جمعية  الصابئة المندائيين، والسيدة ماجدة السبتي ممثلة عن لجنة المرأة والطفل  لجمعية الصابئة المندائيين في استراليا.
 وبعد تقديم تهاني العيد، تناول الحضور  أوضاع أبناء الديانتين في بلاد المهجر والشرق الاوسط، وتأثير الافرازات  السياسية على الاوضاع العامة، والجهود الرامية الى تقديم المساعدة الى  المهجرين واللاجئين في دول جوار العراق. 
 ثم اصطحب الريش أمة صلاح الكحيلي غبطة  المطران لزيارة، مندي الكنزبرا دخيل، حيث قدم شرحاً عن المعبد وبعض الطقوس  المتبعة من قبل الطائفة.
  رافق غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا في هذه الزيارة، الاب يوسف جزراوي والشماس سامي القس شمعون.
 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يوليو 2016)

*البطريرك لويس ساكو: تهنئة بمناسبة ضمّ الاهوار ومناطق أثرية عراقية الى لائحة التراث العالمي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 يسعدني بهذه المناسبة، أن أتقدم بأطيب  التهاني وأصدق التمنيات الى الشعب العراقي بضم الاهوار ومواقع أور  الكلدانيين وأريدو واوروك الى لائحة التراث العالمي من قبل منظمة يونيسكو.  هذا انجاز كبير، لأن هذه المواقع الاثرية تُعد ثروة سياحية تفوق ثروة  النفط، لذا اناشد الحكومة العراقية والمواطنين في الحفاظ عليها، وعلى  الاثار والمواقع الأخرى المنتشرة في طول البلاد وعرضها، والإبقاء على  أسمائها التاريخية وعدم تغييرها.
  اننا نسأله تعالى ان يشمل العراق وابناءه برعايته الابوية، ويعزز دوره الحضاري بين الأمم، ويمده بالسلام والاستقرار.

 د. لويس روفائيل ساكو
 بطريرك بابل على الكلدان


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يوليو 2016)

*اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان: برقية بمناسبة ضم الاهوار العراقية و مناطق أثرية اخرى الى لائحة التراث العالمي*




 عشتارتيفي كوم


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يوليو 2016)

*افتتاح المرحلة الثانية للشقق السكنية في مجمع الصخرة / نيشتمان- اربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 برعاية سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي  رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك اقيم في  مجمع الصخرة حفل افتتاح المرحلة الثانية من الشقق السكنية التي تم تسليمها  الى العوائل النازحة الساكنة في هذا المجمع الكائن في مجمع نيشتمان بمدينة  اربيل ويبلغ عدد الشقق ستا وثلاثين شقة سكنية وحضر حفل الافتتاح محافظ  اربيل نوزاد هادي ووزير التنمية الدولية الفرنسي اندريه فاليني وسيادة  القنصل الفرنسي العام في اربيل الان كبيرات ورئيس منظمة شلومو للتوثيق خالص  ايشوع والاباء الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات والمشرف العام على شركة نصري نزار  حنا ومدير الشركة د. نمير حنا وممثل منظمة صوت الشرق الفرنسية فنسنت جيلوط  ومسؤول اسايش المنطقة رائد خوشناو وجمع من العوائل المسيحية المهجرة.
 المرحلة الثانية من الشقق السكنية للعوائل  المهجرة في مجمع الصخرة تم انجازها بدعم من منظمة لافرودوريان الفرنسية  وتنفيذ واشراف ومساهمة فريق احباء يسوع الصخرة والتي وزعت على العوائل  المسيحية المهجرة قسرا والمؤجرين حصرا بين ازقة اربيل وللحالات الخاصة  والمرضى منهم، وبعد افتتاح المرحلة الثانية من المجمع تجول الحاضرون في  اروقة المجمع مطلعين على الشقق السكنية المنجزة، هذا وكان مراسلنا قد اجرى  لقاء مع رئيس منظمة شلومو للتوثيق خالص ايشوع تحدث خلاله عن وقائع هذا  الحفل مبارك لمنظمة صوت الشرق الفرنسية هذا العمل ومبارك لشركة نصري كروب  هذا الانجاز ومبارك للكنيسة في العراق على مساعدة المهجرين وتحية للشعب  الفرنسي على هذه الهدية التي قدمها للمهجرين العراقيين.









































​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يوليو 2016)

*انطلاق دورات التقوية لطلاب الصف السادس العلمي بدعم من منظمة (كابني)*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني) –الاعلام
 انطلقت في ناحية سرسنك بمدينة دهوك دورات  التقوية التي اقامتها منظمة (كابني) للطلبة النازحين من الناجحين للصف  السادس العلمي وفق المنهاج الخاص لوزارة التربية للحكومة المركزية وشارك في  الدورة التي يحاضر فيها اساتذة اكفاء (30) طالب من ابناء شعبنا النازحين  في هذه المنطقة كما انطلقت في سرسنك دورات تعليم اللغة الكردية التي تدعمها  المنظمة من اجل استفادة النازحين بتعلم اللغة لغرض استثمارها بممارسة  اعمالهم حيث بلغ عدد المشاركين في هذه الدورة (100) مشارك .
 من جهته اعلن مدير التوزيعات مشتاق جليل  استمرار التسجيل في  كنائس مركز مدينة دهوك لغرض اقامة دورة تقوية لطلبة  الصف السادس في هذه المنطقة ..


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2016)

*المركز العالمي للدبلوماسية والسياسة يقيم ورشة عمل لأحزاب شعبنا*





 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أقام المركز العالمي للدبلوماسية والسياسة  والدين ورشة عمل لكافة رؤساء الأحزاب السياسية لأبناء شعبنا والكيانات  السياسية لأبناء شعبنا وممثليهم حول مستقبل سهل نينوى بعد زوال "داعش"،   وكذلك موضوع المصالحة المبنية على الايمان لأجل وضع الرؤية التامة لمستقبل  سهل نينوى وشعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، للفترة من 19-21 تموز 2016.
 وتركَّزت المواضيع المطروحة على الإصلاح  والعدالة السياسية والتعايش السلمي وأساسياته ومفهوم حقوق الشعب الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري، وطريقة صنع السلام والإعتراف بسيادة الله ومناقشة القول  "المجتمع لا يكبر إلا بنضج قادته"، وطريقة الوصول إلى عقد الاجتماع الكامل  مع فهم عميق لموضوع التعددية وطرق بناء الجسور بين القوميات في مفهوم ثقافة  المحبة التي سوف تشاع في المجتمع العراقي، وكيف يتم القضاء على الكراهية  الموروثة والمشاكل والتحدِّيات وطرق حلها، وبناء الاقتصاد الذاتي والأمن  الذاتي في المنطقة.
 حضر الورشة عدد من أحزاب أبناء شعبنا وهي  "اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني، حزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي، المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، حركة تجمع السريان، المجلس القومي الكلداني،  المنبر الديمقراطي الكلداني، الحزب الوطني الآشوري، منظمة كلدوآشور للحزب  الشيوعي الكوردستاني، كيان الوركاء، حركة المسيحيين الديمقراطية المستقلة"
 الجدير بالذكر أن نفس المركز سوف يقيم دورة أخرى لعدَّة أيام لمجموعة تتكوَّن من "60" شخصاً من أبناء سهل نينوى وسيعلن عنها قريباً.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2016)

*اليوم الثاني والثالث للوفد العراقي المشارك في يوم الشبيبة العالمي في بولندا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم /
 ريتا البازي
 يوسف شابو
 ستيفان شاني
 لليوم الثاني على التوالي يواصل وفد  الشبيبة العراقي إلى مدينة فورسلاف البولندية منهاجه في زياراته الميدانية  إلى معالم المدينة للتعرف على ثقافاتهم والانخراط مع شبيبة العالم، حيث زار  وفد الشبيبة يوم السبت بتاريخ 23/7/2016 كاتدرائية موريسيو التابعة للآباء  المخلصين بمشاركة سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة راعي ابرشية أربيل  للكلدان وسيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو المعاون البطريركي للكلدان وعدد  من الإباء الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات ووفد الشبيبة العراقي المؤلف من مائتي  شاب وشابة.
 حيث ابتدأ القداس بكلمة شكر من قبل راعي  الكاتدرائية، وشاركت جوقة الوفد العراقي بترتيلة الابانا باللغة الآرامية،  وبعدها القى راعي الكاتدرائية كلمة خاطب فيها الجموع المشاركة في القداس  وقال انتم اليوم في بلدكم الثاني، وخلال كلمته أيضا حيا الوفد العراقي  وشعبه وقال نحن معكم ومع شعبكم في هذه الظروف الصعبة نحن نصلي من اجل  العراق وكل الشرق الاوسط ليحل الامن والسلام على المنطقة، بعدها نالت  الجموع المشاركة البركات ، كما قام الوفد بزيارة ملعب فورسلاف البولندي حيث  شاركت شبيبة العالم في احتفالية تخللتها تراتيل وصلوات تأملية قدمتها  الأخت كريستينيا الفائزة على لقب (the voice) بالنسخة الإيطالية وجوقات  وفرق أخرى.
 وفي اليوم الثالث ، استمر الوفد العراقي  المشارك في أيام الشبيبة العالمي المقام في بولندا بنشاطاته، فمنذ الصباح  الباكر اقام سيادة المطران مار باسليوس يلدو وسيادة المطران مار بشار وردا  والاب ميسر القداس الألهي وحسب الطقس الكلداني في كنيسة الإباء المخلصين،  وبعد انتهاء القداس وقبل تناول وجبة الإفطار شارك الوفد بالتمارين  الصباحية.
 وبعدها قاد المطران باسليوس والمطران بشار  الوفد للتوجه الى كاتدرائية القديس يوحنا المعمذان عبر غابات كثيفة  وجميلة، ليعبروا نهر اودرا عن طريق السفن، مرورا بجسر تومسكي الذي يقوم به  المحبين بربط اقفال عليه ورمي مفاتيحها في النهر تعبيرا عن بقاء حبهما  للأبد، ليصلوا الى هذه الكاتدرائية التي شيدت قبل حوالي 8 قرون، وتعتبر هذه  الكاتدرائية مركزا للكنيسة الكاثوليكية في فورسلاف واحد اجمل كنائسها.  عندما وصلها الوفد كان هناك قداس حسب الطقس اللاتيني، شارك فيه ثم تجول في  مركز المدينة قبل ان يعود الى ساحة العروض القريبة من محل الإقامة.
 وفي المساء شارك الوفد في برنامج للازياء  الشعبية، فقد دخل الوفد بمجموعة متنوعة من أزياء شعبنا بالإضافة الى أزياء  متنوعة من العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2016)




----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2016)

*رابطة الكتاب والادباء الاشوريين تثمن دور منظمة (كابني ) في دعم الانشطة الثقافية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني )-الاعلام
 ثمنت رابطة الكتاب والادباء الاشوريين  الدور الهام الذي تضطلع به منظمة (كابني ) في دعم ورعاية الانشطة الثقافية  لابناء شعبنا ..وقالت سوزان يوسف القصراني نائب رئيس الرابطة رئيس تحرير  مجلة (معلثا) ان التعاون والتنسيق مع المنظمة اثمر عن دعم طبع العديد من  المنشورات التي اصدرتها الرابطة خلال الاشهر السابقة مستعرضة العناوين التي  صدرت وهي كتابين للدكتور عوديشو ملكو هما ( محطات المجد في كنيسة المشرق)  و(قيود واجنحة) و(اقصى الشمال) للشاعر يونادم بينامين و(الاشوريين(اثورايي)  في وثائق الصحافة العراقية) للمؤرخ معن ال زكريا  فضلا عن اصدار  ثلاثة  اعداد من مجلة الرابطة (معلثا)..وتابعت القصراني ان دعم ورعاية المنظمة لم  يقتصر على طبع الكتب فحسب بل شمل ايضا دعم الانشطة الثقافية التي اقامتها  الرابطة ومنها المحاضرة المشتركة لمجموعة من الباحثين والكتاب حول  نكبة(سميل) حيث اقيمت يمناسبة يوم الشهيد الاشوري خلال العام الماضي   بالاضافة لاقامة حفل توقيع كتاب للدكتور عوديشو ملكو وقراءات شعرية لعدد من  شعراء شعبنا بالاضافة لافتتاح معرض للاشغال اليدوية للدكتورة نجيبة ايشو  كما اقامت الرابطة في منتصف شهر نيسان(ابريل ) الماضي محاضرة حول فك الرموز  المسمارية القاها الدكتور عوديشو ملكو .


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2016)

*الدراسة السريانية تشارك في المؤتمر النوعي الاول لمنجزات وزارة التربية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد – اعلام المديرية

 اختتمت وزارة التربية في بغداد مساء السبت  23 تموز 2016 اعمال مؤتمرها النوعي الأول لمنجزات الوزارة للعامين 2015 –  2016، شارك بحضور فعاليات المؤتمر السيد حيدر العبادي رئيس الوزراء والسيد  محمد اقبال الصيدلي وزير التربية فضلا عن مدراء عامين لمديريات التربية  اضافة لوفد من المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية تراسه السيد عماد سالم  ججو المدير العام والدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير العام والسيدة منى الياس  مدير قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية الرصافة الثانية.
 شهدت فعاليات المؤتمر إلقاء عدة كلمات  بالمناسبة حيث القى رئيس الوزراء حيدر العبادي كلمة ذكر فيها " ان الاصلاح  التربوي يمثل لبنة اساسية في الاصلاح الشامل وتأهيل الكوادر التعليمية  وبناء جيل متعلم يمثل ثروة للبلد". وفي كلمته اكد وزير التربية محمد إقبال  "أنَّ العملية التربوية والتعليمية هي المسؤول الأول عن تحقيق النهوض  بالأمم والارتقاء بها.... فهي المسؤول عن كل شيء، لأنَّ رؤية الانسان  وسلوكه محكومان بتنشئته وثقافته، وميادين إعداده وتدريبه واكتسابه للمهارات  واختياره للمواقف والأدوات التي تساعده في التعامل مع القضايا وتقويمها  والحكم عليها، وهذا ما ينبغي أن نضعه في رؤيتنا المستقبلية للتربية في  العراق".
 من جانبه شارك وفد المديرية بتقديم مقترح  تم ادراجه في البيان الختامي حول تحسين واستمرار دعم الدراسة السريانية  لضمان انجاز افضل في تقديم الخدمات التربوية واشراك الدراسة السريانية ومن  ضمن الدراسات القومية في الدورات والمؤتمرات التي تخص وزارة التربية  وبرامجها سواء في داخل العراق او خارجه.
 هذا وعرض في المؤتمر ابرز ما حققته  المديريات المختلفة والتابعة لوزارة التربية خلال العامين الماضيين، بعدها  اختتم المؤتمر بتلاوة التوصيات.
 يذكر أن مؤتمر الانجازات التربوية يعد الأول في تاريخ الوزارة ، وتخصص كل سنتين لعرض وبيان وإبراز منجزات الوزارة بكافة مفاصلها.























​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يوليو 2016)

*النائب رائد اسحق يحضر قداس التناول الاحتفالي لابرشية الموصل للسريان الارثوذكس*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق

 شارك النائب رائد اسحق متي عضو مجلس  النواب العراقي عصر يوم الاحد 24 / 7 / 2016 ابرشية الموصل للسريان  الارثوذكس احتفالها بمناولة كوكبة من اطفالها القربان المقدس . جاء ذلك في  القداس الالهي الذي اقيم في كنيسة ام النور في عنكاوا وترأسه نيافة المطران  مار نيقوديموس داود متي شرف مطران ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان  للسريان الارثوذكس وبحضور نيافة المطران مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون  المستشار البطريركي والاباء الكهنة والرهبان الافاضل والشمامسة وجمع غفير  من المؤمنين وعوائل المتناولين . وفي نهاية القداس ناول نيافة المطران داود  شرف والمطران صليبا شمعون الاطفال الذين بلغ عددهم 100 طفل وطفلة القربان  المقدس .
 كما شارك النائب رائد اسحق جموع المحتفلين  بقطع الكعكة الخاصة بالمناسبة ، ثم قدم تهانيه لراعي الابرشية وللمتناولين  وعوائلهم متنميا لهم حياة مسيحية مقدسة .


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يوليو 2016)

*وفد من مكتب دهوك للمفوضية العليا المستقلة للانتخابات يزور المجلس الشعبي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 زار وفد من مكتب دهوك للمفوضية العليا  المستقلة للانتخابات مقر المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في دهوك ,  حيث ترأس الوفد السيد يوسف سلمان البرواري مدير عام المكتب يرافقه السيد  ملكو خوشابا مسؤول شؤون المرشحين والسيد سكفان حسن مسؤول الاعلام والعلاقات  العامة, وكان في استقبالهم السيد شمس الدين كوركيس رئيس المجلس وكل من  السيدين عدنان عوديشو وغزوان القس يونان عضوا المجلس الشعبي.
 وجاءت هذه الزيارة لضرورة التكاتف بين  الكتل السياسية والمفوضية وكذلك اعطاء صورة كاملة عن عمل المفوضية و  التحضيرات الجارية للاستحقاقات الانتخابية القادمة وعن اهمية المشاركة في  النشاطات والندوات التي تقيمها المفوضية لغرض معرفة اخر المستجدات  والتعليمات الخاصة بالعملية الانتخابية والناخبين واكد الطرفان على ضرورة  التواصل بما يخدم المواطن والعملية الديمقراطية برمتها حيث الانتخابات تعد  احد اركانها.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يوليو 2016)

*في قداس لذكرى الشهداء السريان، المطران صليبا: من يعبر للمنتهى يخلص*




 
*الرابطة السريانية: حاضرون لمقاومة الارهاب وراء جيشنا*

*عشتارتيفي كوم/ 
*


أقامت الرابطة السريانية قداساً  احتفالياً بمناسبة الذكرى الاربعينية للشهداء السريان في لبنان ، حضره  اعضاء الرابطة الامين العام جورج اسيو ممثلاً رئيس الرابطة حبيب أفرام .  امين السر جورج شاهين ، مسؤول الشباب جبران كلي . رئيسة لجنة المرأة سهام  الزوقي . 


رئيس صندوق التعاضد حكمت اسيو، ورئيس نادي نشرو جورج قس حنا . ومن  المناضلين القدماء في الرابطة السيدان ميشال توما و كابي ملكي من السويد .  ومسؤول المجلس الملي في حلب السيد مروان شنكو . ترأس القداس سيادة المطران  جورج صليبا عاونه الاب جورج سفر.


والقى المطران عظة عن التواضع  ومما قاله : في لقاء التلاميذ مع السيّد كانو يتباحثون فيما بينهم من هو  الأعظم بينهم ( طبعاً فكر بشري صرف كان يراود افكار التلاميذ من هو الأعظم  بينهم ) ؟؟ لم يتعجب يسوع من موقفهم وآرائهم فقال لهم :رؤساء الأمم  يدينونهم ويحكمون عليهم ، اما انتم فلا يكن فيكم هذا الفكر من اراد ان يكون  فيكم عظيماً فليكون خادماً . ومن اراد ان يكون اولاً فليكن الأخر . هذه هي  تعاليمي لكم وهذه الطريق التي انا أريكم إياها لكي تسلكوا فيها . وتابع من  وضع نفسه ارتفع ، ومن رفع نفسه اتضع ، المتواضع هو الذي ينال اكثر من  المتكبر . 


ان ابن الإنسان جاء ليخدم لا ليُخدم ويبذل نفسه من اجل الآخرين .  هذه هي المسيحية ومغبوط  الانسان الذي يتمتع بهذه الصفات التواضع والخدمة  ووهب الذات . 



طوبى للمتواضعين لانهم ودعاء هذه هي الانسانية وهذه الشهادات  تؤكدلنا ان المسيحية رسالة شهادة لربنا يسوع المسيح الذي قال من أنكرني  امام الناس انكره امام ابي الذي في السماء ومن يعترف بي أمام الناس اعترف  به امام ابي ..




ومن وحي الشهادة اليوم تمر بنا  ذكرى اربعين عاماً عام ١٩٧٦  على ما كانت تسمى" بحرب السنتين" التي كانت  على اشدها بين العشرين والثلاثين من تموز سقط لنا شهداء كثر في معركة تل  الزعتر خسرنا احدعشر شاباً من شبابنا الابطال واعتمدنا في ذلك الحين الخامس  والعشرين من تموز ذكرى شهداء السريان في لبنان  والرابطة السريانية التي  كان لها الدور وما يزال في خدمة الكنيسة  والسريان و لبنان أجرت التقليد ان نحتفل بهذة الذكرى العزيزة ويقول السيد  المسيح من يصبر للمنتهى يخلص ونحن صبرنا وجاهدنا وانتصرنا بفضل هؤلاء  الشهداء وحتى لا ننسى الذين تعبوا وجاهدوا من مؤسسي الرابطة الذين سقطوا  وجرحوا وتألموا نسأل الرحمة والنياح لشهدائنا الأبرار ونحن اليوم اذ نهنئ  الرابطة السريانية بقيادتها ورئيسها الملفونو  حبيب افرام وكل العاملين  فيها ونهنئ كل الفروع والمؤسسات التابعة لها  ونقول اننا على العهد وعلى  الرسالة التي تسلمناها وسنسلمها كاملة ومباركة للأجيال التي بعدنا ....... 

وبعد انتهاء القداس وضع سيادة المطران جورج صليبا مع قيادة الرابطة اكليلا  من الورد على ضريح الشهداء امام كنيسة مار يعقوب ثم انتقل وفد وضع  اكليلاً  آخر على ضريح شهداء سيفو أمام كنيسة السيدة العذراء.

وأكد أمين عام الرابطة جورج اسيو  أننا حاضرون دائما للمقاومة دفاعاً عن الوطن والمسيحية الحرة ونحن جاهزون  لنكون مع جيشنا في دحر الارهاب ساعة ينادينا الواجب.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يوليو 2016)

*المركز العالمي للدبلوماسية والسياسة يقيم ورشة عمل لأحزاب شعبنا*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أقام المركز العالمي للدبلوماسية والسياسة  والدين ورشة عمل لكافة رؤساء الأحزاب السياسية لأبناء شعبنا والكيانات  السياسية لأبناء شعبنا وممثليهم حول مستقبل سهل نينوى بعد زوال "داعش"،   وكذلك موضوع المصالحة المبنية على الايمان لأجل وضع الرؤية التامة لمستقبل  سهل نينوى وشعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، للفترة من 19-21 تموز 2016.
 وتركَّزت المواضيع المطروحة على الإصلاح  والعدالة السياسية والتعايش السلمي وأساسياته ومفهوم حقوق الشعب الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري، وطريقة صنع السلام والإعتراف بسيادة الله ومناقشة القول  "المجتمع لا يكبر إلا بنضج قادته"، وطريقة الوصول إلى عقد الاجتماع الكامل  مع فهم عميق لموضوع التعددية وطرق بناء الجسور بين القوميات في مفهوم ثقافة  المحبة التي سوف تشاع في المجتمع العراقي، وكيف يتم القضاء على الكراهية  الموروثة والمشاكل والتحدِّيات وطرق حلها، وبناء الاقتصاد الذاتي والأمن  الذاتي في المنطقة.
 حضر الورشة عدد من أحزاب أبناء شعبنا وهي  "اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني، حزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي، المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، حركة تجمع السريان، المجلس القومي الكلداني،  المنبر الديمقراطي الكلداني، الحزب الوطني الآشوري، منظمة كلدوآشور للحزب  الشيوعي الكوردستاني، كيان الوركاء، حركة المسيحيين الديمقراطية المستقلة"
 الجدير بالذكر أن نفس المركز سوف يقيم دورة أخرى لعدَّة أيام لمجموعة تتكوَّن من "60" شخصاً من أبناء سهل نينوى وسيعلن عنها قريباً.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يوليو 2016)

*محافظ أربيل: لن نجبر النازحين على مغادرة إقليم كوردستان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 قال محافظ أربيل عاصمة إقليم كوردستان،  نوزاد هادي، لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية، إن "النازحين هم الذين اختاروا إقليم  كوردستان، وليس هناك أي قرار بأن يتم إجبارهم على مغادرة الإقليم".

 وأضاف هادي أن "معظم النازحين جاؤوا من المناطق الغربية، ونحن نتفهم أن الأوضاع في محافظة الأنبار غير مستقرة إلى الآن".

 وتابع محافظ أربيل: "النازحون، والحكومة المحلية في الأنبار، هم الذين  يقررون موعد عودة النازحين إلى مناطقهم، وسنتعاون معهم على الدوام".

 يشار إلى أن إقليم كوردستان يستوعب أكثر من 3 ملايين نازح من مختلف مناطق العراق، بحسب إحصائيات الأمم المتحدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يوليو 2016)

*كلمة “أبانا” … إليكم أهميتها!*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تلا البابا فرنسيس كعادته ظهر الأحد صلاة  التبشير الملائكي مع وفود الحجاج والمؤمنين في ساحة القديس بطرس  بالفاتيكان. تطرق البابا في كلمته إلى إنجيل هذا الأحد الذي يُخبرنا عن  يسوع عندما صلى على انفراد وعلم تلاميذه كيف يصلون. ولفت البابا إلى أن  كلمة “أبانا” تشكل في الواقع كلمة السر في صلاة الرب يسوع، وهي المفتاح  الذي يسمح لنا بالدخول في علاقة حوار مع الآب الذي رافقه في حياته الأرضية.  وقال الرب “ليتقدّس اسمك، ليأت ملكوتك”، وتابع البابا لافتا إلى أن هذه  الصلاة ـ في إنجيل القديس لوقا ـ تتطرق إلى ثلاثة من الاحتياجات الرئيسة  للإنسان: الخبز، الغفران والمساعدة في التجربة. وأكد أن الرب يعلمنا أن  نطلب ما يكفينا من الخبز، لا ما يمكن أن يفيض عن حاجتنا، أما المغفرة فهي  بالدرجة الأولى المغفرة التي ننالها من الله وهذا الإدراك يجعلنا قادرين  على أن نخطو خطوات ملموسة من المصالحة الأخوية.
 هذا ثم قال البابا إن الرب أرفق كلامه هذا  بمثلين (راجع لوقا 11: 5-12) يعلماننا أن نضع ثقتنا التامة بالله الذي هو  أيضا أب ويعرف ما نحتاج إليه أكثر منا لكنه يريد منا أن نطلب منه ذلك بعزم  ومثابرة. وأكد البابا فرنسيس أن الصلاة هي أداة عمل بين يدينا لافتا إلى أن  الإصرار مع الله يساعدنا على النمو في الإيمان والصبر. وتطرق البابا  فرنسيس بعدها إلى الروح القدس الذي يساعدنا على العيش بحكمة ومحبة صانعين  مشيئة الله. وحث المؤمنين على أن يطلبوا من الآب أن يهبهم الروح القدس.
 بعد تلاوة التبشير الملائكي أشار البابا  إلى أعمال العنف والإرهاب التي نشهدها اليوم والتي سببت الموت والألم. وقال  إنه يفكر بالأحداث المأساوية في ميونخ بألمانيا وفي كابل بأفغانستان التي  أوقعت العديد من الضحايا. وعبر البابا عن قربه من ذوي القتلى ومن الجرحى  ودعا المؤمنين إلى الاتحاد معه بالصلاة كيما يشكل الرب مصدر وحي لكل  مبادرات الخير والأخوة، مشددا في هذا السياق على ضرورة المثابرة على الصلاة  خصوصا عندما يبدو لنا أنه من الصعب أن نتخطى المشاكل وأن آفاق الأمن  والسلام باتت قاتمة.
 بعدها ذكّر البابا بأن العديد من الشبان  في مختلف أنحاء العالم باشروا اليوم مسيرتهم باتجاه كراكوفيا للمشاركة في  اليوم العالمي الـ31 للشباب، لافتا إلى أنه سيتوجه بدوره إلى بولندا يوم  الأربعاء المقبل للمشاركة في هذا الحدث وللاحتفال مع هؤلاء الشبان والشابات  بيوبيل الرحمة. وتوجه بالشكر إلى منظمي هذا الحدث وخص بالذكر أيضا العديد  من الشبان والشابات الذين سيتابعونه من خلال وسائل الإعلام.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2016)

*المرنم يزن بابا اللوس: طموحي الاكبر ان يسمع العالم اصوات المرنمين العراقيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - سامر الياس سعيد/
 في خضم المعاناة التي عاشها ابناء شعبنا  في ظل تهجيرهم من مناطقهم فلم تكن لمثل هذه الكارثة معطيات سلبية بل اسهمت  في المقابل بالكشف عن قدرات ومواهب مهمة اسهمت بتخفيف تلك المعاناة ومن هذا  الواقع برزت جهود المرنمين ومنهم المرنم يزن بابا اللوس في ابراز صوته  وتوظيفه لابراز ما مر به ابناء جلدته ممن  اضطرتهم الظروف لترك مدنهم بعد  سيطرة الاغراب عليها ..عنكاوا كوم استضافت بابا اللوس في حوار هذه تفاصيله  ..
 *بداية ،مالذي جذبك الى عالم الترنيم ،وهل هنالك معايير محددة  تفرض نفسها لدى المرنم الجيد؟
 - بالحقيقة منذ نعومة االاظافر ونحن  من  خلال خدمة مذبح الرب كأطفال غير مكرسين وبعد التكريس  ( شماس )  وكما يقول  المرنم داؤد (مز 69: 9): لأَنَّ غَيْرَةَ بَيْتِكَ أَكَلَتْنِي  ) كانت هذه  هي الانطلاقة والنواة  للخدمة ومن خلال الطقس السرياني الارثوذكسي  الانطاكي  الذي  هو غزيرٌ بالالحان والترانيم الشجية جعلني ان اخذ في هذا  المجال الذي هو جزءٌ لايتجزء من الصلاة مثل ماقال القديس اغسطينوس ( من رنم  فقد صلى مرتين )  يضاف الى ذلك الخدمة في مذبح الرب كشماس , أما المعايير  أو المقومات  للمرنم  تكون الموهبة اي ( الصوت ) , وانا من خلال خبرتي  ورأيي المتواضع  لنجاح الترنيمة فيتوجب الالتزام بعدة مرتكزات منها بناء  الكلام الصحيح والروحي المستند من الكتاب المقدس  والعيش مع كلمات الترنيمة  بالحياة الشخصية واليومية للمرنم وعكسها مع الاخر اي الانسان لان الكلمة  تبني وتحيي تليها اللحن والتوزيع والموسيقى والاداء لكي تكون ترنيمة  متكاملة .
 *هل تعتبر امسيات الترنيم التي تقيمها الكنائس بوصفها فرص لابراز المرنم ام هنالك فرص اخرى تصقل مهارات المرنم؟
 - امسيات الترانيم هي احدى الوسائل التي  تقوم بتقديم المرنم  وبالطبع تبرز لك مواهب عدة  ولكن ليست العامل الوحيد  لأن اليوم وكما نعرف وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي والملتي ميديا تلعب الدور  الكبير في حياتنا في انتشار المرنم والترانيم بسرعة البرق بلحظة زمن  أما  الفرص لصقل موهبة المرنم فانا تطرقت ببداية حوارنا  حول  ما تشكله الموهبة  والحس الروحي من اسس للبداية وتبقى على الشخص وقابليته في تطوير نفسه من  خلال تعلم المقامات  او عزف الة معينة كالعود والكمان والاورغن تجعل منه  مرنم جيد  وتزيده خبرة وصقل .
 *امسيات الترنيم مازالت محلية ،هل هنالك افكار للتلاقح وتبادل الخبرات مع فرق الترنيم في دول اخرى كلبنان او الاردن؟
 - الامسيات لابد ان تكون محلية  اولا من  خلال المحيط الذي  تعيش  انت فيه لكي نظهر للعيان مانحن عليه ( ماذا ينفع   لو كان لديك جوهرة وتخبئها في جيبك ) ويوميا تخرجها وتدخلها في جيبك  وانت  الذي تراها فقط   فلا بد من أن تنطلق من بيتنا اولا ( الكنيسة المحلية )  بعدها العمل اي الترانيم هي التي سوف تفرض نفسها على المتلقي وانا من خلال  مشاركتي  كعضو  للجوق الموحد لكنائس الموصل الذي تأسس في عام 1998 وافتنا  الفرصة بدعوة الفريق لاقامة أمسيات ترانيم في حلب  بواقع ( امسيتين ) وفي  دمشق امسية وفي لبنان في كنيسة الفنار مع فريق (  agape  ) المعروف .. على  غرار صدور البوم لفريق الجوق الموحد عام 2005 وكانت للامسيات  أنطباعات  واصداء جميلة  . واذكر ان تلك المشاركة وفرت لنا كفريق تبادل الخبرات  واثمرت عن  الكثير من  أصدقائنا المرنمين  والكتاب والملحين المحليين  والعرب وبين الحين والاخر تبادل الخبرات وفي الـ( cd)الاخير لدي تعاون مع  الكاتبة اللبنانية كلود ابو حيدر بترنيمة (ماوعدتني) .
 *من هو الصوت الذي تحرص على الانصات له من مجموع المرنمين المعروفين؟
 - بصراحة انا اسمع للترانيم التي تؤثر بي داخليا واي صوت ينبع من القلب مع الحس الروحي..
 *طموحك كمرنم وامنياتك في اي فلك تدور؟
 - بصراحة طموحي هي ان تصل كلمة الرب  لا  مني أنا الضعيف  لكن من خلال صوتي  وترانيمي الى ابعد بقعة في العالم  ليتمجد أسم ربنا القدير .. أما طموحي الكبير هو ان يكون لنا بصمة  نحن  المرنمين العراقيين من خلال كلماتنا والحاننا وموسيقانا التي كانت للعالم  في الازمنة  والحضارات الاولى  قد غزت العالم بجميع روافده  لان بصراحة  لدينا اصوات رائعة وكتاب وملحنين وموسيقيين مبدعين لكن الفرصة لم تتاح لهم   و من خلال موقعكم الموقر نوجه اصواتنا للمعنيين في هذا المجال للاستقطاب  ومد يد التعاون والدعم  لابراز هذه المواهب.
 *هل لك ان تحدثنا عن الـ(cd) الذي اصدرته مؤخرا وعن اجواء  اصداره ومن ساهم بترجمته لارض الواقع ؟
 -بالنسبة  لصدور البوم امسية الترانيم  فكانت في خضم المعانات التي عاشها ويعشها شعبنا المسيحي المهجر قسرا من  الموصل وسهل نينوى كانت فكرة اقامة امسية وفي ظروف التهجير فشمر الشباب  عن  سواعدهم فكان  الكلام واللحن معد سلفا   ولكن ينقصه التنفيذ ولكن بمشيئة  الرب تظافرت الهمم وبدأت ابحث عن منفذ  وشاءت العناية الالهية ان العازفين  هم من اهلنا واصدقائنا المهجرين من الموصل وسهل نينوى وبدأت التمارين بواقع  ثلاث  تمارين اسبوعيا وكانت التمارين تستغرق احيانا لحد الساعة الواحدة  ليلا  ولكن كانت بفرح ومحبة والعمل جميعه من كلام وتلحين وتوزيع وموسيقى  بجهود عراقية خالصة ودون الاستعانة بجهود خارجية  باستثناء ترنيمة لامنا  العذراء مريم مقتبسة  من ترنيمةلبنانية  ولدي  ترنيمتين من الحاني  عن امنا  العذراء مريم ( مريم يااجمل ترنيمة ) وترنيمة ( الرب وشاول ) عن الرسول  بولص لذي لم يعطيه احد حقه بالترانيم وكان هذا العمل بدعم مباشر من قبل  نيافة الحبر الجليل مارنيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف  رئيس اساقفة  الموصل  للسريان الذي كان دائما المشجع والمحفز لنا وكانت للامسية اصداء كبيرة بما  مثلته من بلسم على الجراح  في خضم الظروف التي يعيشها اهلنا فالناس التي  اتت الى الامسية جاءت تصلي وكانت ردود افعالهم واضحة من خلال تفاعلهم مع  الترانيم  من ذرف الدموع  والتصفيق  والتهليل ولابد من هنا ان اقدم شكري  الى كل شخص لذلك برزت فكرة اتاحة الـ(cd)مدعوما من قبل الكنيسة ولايسعني  الا ان اقدم شكري لموقعي عنكاوا دوت كوم وعشتار لتوفيره هذه الفرصة في  اتمام هذا الحوار..

 للاطلاع على برومو الامسية الخاصة بالترانيم

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QdM73HSH-c8


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2016)

*مقص الحلاق (غيد) يعود للعمل بعد عامين من البطالة وتجربة النزوح القاسية*







محل الحلاقة​ 

عشتارتيفي كوم/

 منظمة (كابني ) –الاعلام

 بعد تركه قسرا لبلدته (بغديدا) اثر  اجتياحها من قبل عناصر تنظيم داعش في مطلع اب (اغسطس ) من العام 2014 لم  يكن يدور في بال (غيد وعد الله ناصر ) اي فكرة حول بقائه رهين البطالة ،بعد  ان ترك محله الذي كان يعتاش عليه ويروح عن نفسه  من خلاله، كونه يعاني من   الصم والبكم منذ الولادة ..ومر عامين على تلك الحادثة  التي جعلته يشعر  بانه ودع عالم الحلاقة نهائيا  ،بعد ان استطاع تعلم حرفة(الحلاقة ) في تلك  البلدة ويدير محله بنفسه، متجاوزا  ذلك المرض مستقطبا في ذلك المحل   العشرات من  اهالي البلدة الذين كانوا يشعرون بالسعادة وهم يرضخون لمقصه  وتسريحاته المنوعة ..
 وفي خضم ذلك اليأس الذي كان يقيده، شعر  ببصيص الامل الذي ومض  مجددا  بالعودة لهذا العالم ، والعمل الذي ودعه بسبب  الظروف لتعمل منظمة (كابني ) وبالدعم المقدم من الكنيسة اللوثرية في فيرتن  بيرك  الالمانية على توفير فرصة العمل باعادة (غيد ) لاجواء عالم الحلاقة  من خلال تاجيره لكرسي الحلاقة في محل (جيا) بمنطقة كري باسي بمركز مدينة  دهوك ليستطيع من خلال عمله استقبال زبائنه وزبائن جدد في المنطقة التي  استقر فيها ،من اجل عودة روح الامل  لـ (غيد) وابطال كل مشاعر اليأس التي  اجتاحته بعد كان رهين البطالة منذ ان ترك بلدته (بغديدا ).. لذلك فهو مازال  باشاراته بعد ان عجز عن الكلام من ان يقدم شكره وتقديره لكل القائمين  على  توفير فرصة العمل الممنوحة له ..






غيد وعدالله


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2016)

*تصريح من كيان أبناء النهرين حول هدم وإزالة الدار التي بُنيت تجاوزا على أراضي أبناء شعبنا في منطقة نهلة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تم عصر يوم الثلاثاء 26 تموز 2016 هدم  وإزالة الدار التي بُنيت تجاوزا على أراضي أبناء شعبنا في منطقة نهلة  (نالا)، وبهذه المناسبة نقول:
 هكذا هي إرادة الشعوب عندما تتصدى من أجل قضاياها المصيرية ومنها الأرض. هكذا هي الإرادة الحرة التي تؤمن أن الحقوق تؤخذ ولا تُمنح.
 فتحية لكل من تظاهر في الوطن وفي بلدان المهجر، ولكل من ساند وآزر في سبيل رفع الغبن عن شعبنا وبضمنها بعض المؤسسات الدولية.
  إن هذا الحدث لهو بادرة إيجابية طيبة من  قبل الجهات الرسمية في الإقليم، على أمل أن تكون بداية نحو إزالة كل  التجاوزات الواقعة على أراضي شعبنا، وهو الأمر الذي سنواظب عليه ككيان  أبناء النهرين من خلال متابعة هذا الملف المصيري، لإيقاف الاستيلاء ومعالجة  كل الحالات في كل منطقة.
 وفي ذات الوقت.. فإننا نود أن ننوه إلى  أنه وبعد اتخاذ هذا الإجراء بإزالة التجاوز.. حصلت بعض ردود الفعل السلبية  (التهديد والوعيد) من قبل المتجاوزين.. تجاه أهالي نهلة عموما، مع محاولة  منعهم من المرور في بعض الطرق والمناطق المجاورة. ولذلك ندعو الجهات  الحكومية أن تؤدي دورها في تطويق هذه الممارسات منعا لتطورها إلى أحداث قد  لا يُحمد عقباها.

 اللجنة الإعلامية لكيان أبناء النهرين
 26 تموز 2016

​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2016)

*هولاند للبابا فرنسيس: سنتخذ ما يلزم لحماية دور العبادة في فرنسا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 أعلن قصر الإليزيه أن الرئيس الفرنسي  فرانسوا هولاند أجرى اتصالًا هاتفيًا بالبابا فرنسيس، أكد خلاله أن فرنسا  ستتخذ ما يلزم من تدابير لتأمين الكنائس ودور العبادة على أراضيها، وذلك  بعد الهجوم الإرهابي ضد كنيسة بلدة سانت اتيان دو روفري، شمال غرب فرنسا،
 ونقل بيان الرئاسة الفرنسية عن هولاند  قوله: أنه "حين يتعرض كاهنًا لهجوم.. ففرنسا كلها هي التي جرحت وسيتم فعل  كل شيء لحماية الكنائس ودور العبادة". كما ذكر خلال الاتصال بدور فرنسا في  الدفاع عن مسيحيي الشرق، معربًا عن أمله، في هذه الظروف المؤلمة والشاقة،  أن تتغلب روح الانسجام على الكراهية.
 وقتل خلال الاعتداء الإرهابي كاهن الرعية  الأب جاك هاميل (84 عامًا) ذبحًا، وأصيب رهينة آخر بجروح خطيرة في هجوم  صباح يوم الثلاثاء على كنيسة في شمال غرب فرنسا، نفذه مهاجمان على صلة  بتنظيم "داعش" الإجرامي.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2016)

*أبرشية أوروبا لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية تستنكر الأعمال الأجرامية في المدن الفرنسية والالمانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أبدى نيافة الأسقف مار عبديشوع أورهام  أسقف كنيسة المشرق الآشورية أبرشية اوروبا أستنكاره للعمل الأجرامي الذي  طال في الأونة الأخيرة مدينة نيس الفرنسية والذي راح ضحيته الكثيرين مؤكدا  ان هذا العمل الذي تم بيد شخص تخلو روحه من الانسانية وتتملكها روح الشيطان  لهو عمل ينافي الاخلاق الانسانية ويخلو من روح المحبة.
 كذلك أبدى نيافة الأسقف مار عبديشوع  أورهام أستنكاره للعمل الأجرامي الذي حدث يوم الثلاثاء 27 تموز 2016، حيث  قاما به مسلحان مدججان بالسكاكين واحتجزا رهائن داخل كنيسة ببلدة في منطقة  نورماندي بشمال فرنسا، والذي ادى في الأخير الى ذبح كاهن تلك الرعية الأب  جاك هامل والبالغ من العمر 86 سنة. كما وأبدى نيافته أستنكاره للاعمال  الأجرامية التي وقعت مؤخرا في المدن  الألمانية والتي راح ضحيتها اناس  ابرياء.
 قال الكتاب المقدس، لأَنَّهُ هكَذَا  أَحَبَّ اللهُ الْعَالَمَ حَتَّى بَذَلَ ابْنَهُ الْوَحِيدَ، لِكَيْ لاَ  يَهْلِكَ كُلُّ مَنْ يُؤْمِنُ بِهِ، بَلْ تَكُونُ لَهُ الْحَيَاةُ  الأَبَدِيَّةُ (يوحنا 16:3). من هذه الكلمات يرى الأنسان العقلاني كم هي  محبة الله الخالق أبو ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، إذ عوضا عن دينونتنا  وإبادتنا فهو يبذل إبنه، عوضا عن هلاكنا فهو يخلص، عوضا عن تعليمنا ذبح  الأخرين، فهو يذبح على الصليب من اجلنا كفارة للعالم كله. 
 فالأنسان  الذي تتملكه روح محبة المسيح الفادي وتغدق عليه الروح القدس مواهبها  وعطايها، لابد ان يكون أنسانا يهتم بالاخرين ويرعى الاخرين وتلك هي ثمار أن  يمس الرب قلب الأنسان فيكون أنسانا محبا مضحيا لا يضمر الشر والأذى  للاخرين. 
 أخيرا، نتضرع للرب أن يرحم أرواح الضحايا في هذا العمل  اللانساني وأن يمنح للجرحى الشفاء العاجل ليعودوا لعوائلهم وذويهم. إن هذا  العمل الاجرامي والذي هو واحد من عدة أعمال مماثلة تعرضت لها القارة  الاوربية لهو رسالة للدول الاوربية لتستعيد صحوتها وتعود إلى القيم  المسيحية والايمان المسيحي الذي بات مفقودا. نتضرع إلى الرب أن يعم السلام  والامان القارة الاوربية، والعالم بأجمعه.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2016)

*وفد الشباب العراقي يصل الى مدينة كراكوفيا البولندية للقاء البابا فرنسيس*






 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/




 انطلق الوفد العراقي صباح اليوم الاثنين  25/7/2016 من مدينة فورسلاف، التي قضى فيها أيام تخللتها نشاطات روحية  وأخرى متنوعة، متوجها الى مدينة كراكوفيا التي تتحضر لاستقبال البابا  فرنسيس.
 وصل الوفد العراقي الى المدينة بعد الظهر وكان في استقبالهم  مجموعة من المتطوعين بالإضافة الى اباء المخلصية الذين استضافوا الوفد  العراقي.
 وأقيم قداس احتفالي كبير في كنيسة ام المعونة الدائمة، والذي  ترأسه الرئيس العام للاباء المخلصين كما ورحب بالوفد العراقي واثنى على  جهوده وثباته في الايمان في ظل الظروف التي يعيشها. واثناء القداس تلت جوق  الوفد العراقي صلاة الابانا باللغة الارامية ورتلت ترانيم بالكلدانية  والعربية.
 ان كنيسة ام المعونة الدائمة كان يترددها البابا يوحنا بولس  الثاني قبل ان يبدأ رحلته الكهنوتية، وفي هذه الكنيسة سمع صوت الرب يناديه  لخدمة كنيسته.
 والجدير بالذكر ان الوفود بدأت تصل الى كراكوفيا من 149 دولة ومن جميع انحاء العالم.

















































































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يوليو 2016)

*البابا فرنسيس يصل إلى بولندا للاحتفال باليوم العالمي للشباب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 وصل البابا فرنسيس، بعد ظهر الأربعاء إلى  مدينة كراكوفيا البولندية، لمناسبة الاحتفال باليوم العالمي الحادي  والثلاثين للشباب، حول موضوع "طوبى للرحماء، فإنهم يرحمون"، والذي من  المتوقع أن يجتذب أكثر من مليون شخص.
 وفيما يلي برنامج زيارة البابا إلى بولندا (من 27 إلى 31 تموز):
 يوم الأربعاء 27 تموز: يصل البابا إلى  مطار "القديس يوحنا بولس الثاني"، كراكوفيا. وبعد مراسم الاستقبال، ينتقل  إلى قصر فافل، حيث سيعقد لقاء مع السلطات والمجتمع المدني والسلك  الدبلوماسي، وسيقوم بعدها بزيارة إلى رئيس الجمهورية. وعند السادسة والنصف  مساءً، سيلتقي أساقفة بولندا في كاتدرائية كراكوفيا.
 يوم الخميس 28 تموز: ينتقل البابا  بالطائرة المروحية إلى تشيستوكوفا، ويزور دير ياسنا غورا، حيث سيصلي أمام  أيقونة "العذراء السوداء". ويترأس عند الساعة العاشرة والنصف القداس الإلهي  في مزار تشيستوكوفا لمناسبة الذكرى الـ1050 لمعمودية بولندا. ومن ثم يعود  إلى مدينة كراكوفيا حيث سيلتقي الشباب في حديقة يوردان.
 يوم الجمعة 29 تموز: يزور البابا فرنسيس  مخيم أوشفيتز وبيركيناو، ومن ثم يعود إلى كراكوفيا حيث سيزور مستشفى  للأطفال. ومساءً سيترأس احتفال رتبة درب الصليب مع الشباب في حديقة يوردان  في كراكوفيا.
 يوم السبت 30 تموز: يزور مزار الرحمة  الإلهية في كراكوفيا، ويترأس عند العاشرة والنصف القداس الإلهي بمشاركة  الكهنة والرهبان والراهبات والأشخاص المكرسين والإكليريكيين في مزار القديس  يوحنا بولس الثاني في كراكوفيا. ومساءً ستقام أمسية صلاة مع الشباب في  "ميدان الرحمة".
 يوم الأحد 31 تموز: عند الساعة العاشرة  صباحًا يترأس البابا القداس الإلهي في "ميدان الرحمة" احتفالًا باليوم  العالمي للشباب، ويلتقي من ثم المتطوعين واللجنة المنظمة والمحسنين. وعند  الساعة السادسة والنصف مساءً يغادر البابا كراكوفيا عائدًا إلى روما.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يوليو 2016)

*البطريركية الكلدانية تدين الإعتداء على كنيسة سانت إتيان دو روفري شمال غرب فرنسا *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية /
 البطريركية الكلدانية تُدين بشدة الهجوم  الإرهابي على كنيسة سانت إتيان دو روفري شمال غرب فرنسا صباح الثلاثاء 26  تموز 2016، حيث تم ذبح الأب جاك هاميل (84 سنة) وهو يُصلِّي، وجُرِح شخص  آخر جروحاً بليغة مما بث الرعب بين المصلين. إنه عمل بربري جديد أذهلنا  وصدَمنا وآلمنا جداً. كما نشجب كلَّ الاعتداءات التي تستهدف الأبرياء  الآمنين في كل مكان … هذه الأفعال الشنيعة تتعارض مع كل القيم الانسانية.
  علماً ان الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في نفس البلدة كانت قد تبرعت بالارض التي بني عليها مسجدٌ للمسلمين، والذي افتتح عام 2000. 
 لذا ندعو المرجعيات السياسية والدينية الى  رفع غطاءِ الشرعيّة عمن يبثّ هذا الفكر الملوَّث ويسلك هذا المنحى  التخريبي والتبرؤ منه… البشرية جمعاء بحاجة الى يقظة فكرية وروحية واعية  والى الوقوف وقفة جادة لمنع حصول كذا كوارث مُروِّعة. 
 فالكنيسة تعدّ الأب هاميل شهيداً إمتزج دمه بذبيحة المسيح، ونحن نعرب عن تضامننا واتحادنا مع كنيسة فرنسا بالصلاة والرجاء.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يوليو 2016)

*اتحاد النساء الآشوري يستقبل وفد من منظمة كيشرو ويزور الأب انطوان لاجين كاهن رعية مار يوحنان في شيكاغو*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أربيل / سوزان يوخنا
 أستقبل اتحاد النساء الآشوري يوم الثلاثاء  26 تموز 2016، في مقره بأربيل وفد من منظمة كيشرو الشبابية من دول المهجر  يرافقه وفد من اتحاد الطلبة والشبيبة الكلدوآشوري ضم كل من السيد اوكن زيا  مسؤول فرع أربيل للاتحاد والآنسة سافينا روفائيل عضو مكتب العلاقات  الخارجية والسيد سيمون مارتن عضو اللجنة التنفيذية للاتحاد وعدد من اعضاء  اتحاد الطلبة والشبيبة الكلدوآشوري.
  وكان في استقبالهم كل من السيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة فرع أربيل والسيدة سوزان يوخنا مسؤولة مكتب الاعلام وعدد من عضوات الفرع.
   فبعد الترحيب والتعارف اعطت الآنسة  سافينا داود احد الاعضاء الهيئة التنفيذية لكيشرو نبذة عن هذا التجمع  الشبابي والذي يهدف الى مد جسور التواصل بين الشباب من ابناء شعبنا  ومؤسساتنا في الوطن والمهجر، بعدها تحدثت الآنسة اورشينا احدى عضوات كيشرو  والقادمة من القامشلي معربة عن سعادتها وزملائها بهذه الزيارة وحسن  الاستقبال واعطت فكرة عن أبرز النشاطات التي تقوم بها المؤسسات الشبابية  ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني التابعة لابناء شعبنا في القامشلي. 
   وبدورها رحبت السيدة مارلين يوسف بالوفد  الزائر واعطت نبذة عن الاتحاد  وأهم نشاطاته وعمل الحضانات ، وعن ابرز  اهداف الاتحاد والتي تصب في خدمة المرأة والطفل خاصة والمجتمع بشكل عام .
 كما  زار وفد من فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء  الآشوري، يوم الثلاثاء 26 تموز 2016 الأب انطوان لاجين كاهن رعية مار  يوحنان في شيكاغو ، والذي يزور الوطن حاليا.
 وضم وفد الاتحاد كل من السيدة مارلين يوسف  مسؤولة فرع أربيل والسيدة سوزان يوخنا مسؤولة مكتب اعلام الاتحاد وعدد من  عضوات فرع أربيل للاتحاد.
  وفي اللقاء رحب الاب انطوان بوفد الاتحاد  وشكرهم على الزيارة ،و تم التطرق الى اوضاع ابناء شعبنا في الوطن وكل  مايمر به من اوضاع مأساوية بعد احداث داعش ، وتأثيراتها والتي ادت الى هجرة  اعداد كبيرة الى المجهول ودور مؤسسات شعبنا والكنيسة في الحد منها ،  وبدوره رحب وفد الاتحاد بالاب انطوان في الوطن  داعياً له بالعمر المديد  والصحة والسلامة والموفقية في مجال عمله خدمة لأبناء أمتنا والكنيسة.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يوليو 2016)

*(كابني) توزع مستحقات الشباب العاملين في الحقول والمزارع التابعة لقرى ناحية القوش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني ) –الاعلام
 بدعم من منظمة (zoa) قامت منظمة (كابني )  بتوزيع المستحقات المالية للشباب العاملين ضمن مشروع فرص العمل الخاصة  بالمزارع والحقول التابعة  لناحية القوش ..وتاتي المبادرة بغية توفير فرص  عمل للشباب خصوصا من النازحين في تلك المناطق لتمكينهم من العمل في الحقول  والمزارع وجني المحاصيل الزراعية حيث استمر المشروع لمدة (13 ) يوما وفي  ختامه قام وفد من منظمة (كابني )  في مركز الناحية بتوزيع المستحقات  المالية من الشباب العاملين ضمن المشروع المذكور ..


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يوليو 2016)

*وفد من لواء حراسات سهل نينوى NPGF يزور مقر المجلس الشعبي في دهوك*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بتأريخ 2016/7/27 زار مقر المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الأشوري في دهوك وفد من لواء حراسات سهل نينوى NPGF ،  وتمثل الوفد كلاً من العميد عامر شمعون آمر اللواء و المقدم بسام منذر ضابط  عمليات اللواء و النقيب كمال جبرائيل آمر سرية في اللواء و النقيب خالد  يوسف آمر سرية في اللواء و النقيب انور حنا ضابط متابعة في اللواء ، و حضر  اللقاء السيد امجد عبدالاحد احد وجهاء ناحية مانكيش ، وكان في إستقبالهم  رئيس المجلس الشعبي شمزدين كوركيس زيا و صباح رفو عضو الهيئة العامة.
 هذا وقد جرى نقاش خلال هذا اللقاء حول  التنسيق فيما بين المجلس الشعبي و اللواء بما يخدم مصلحة شعبنا و خصوصاً أن  تحرير الموصل و سهل نينوى على الابواب ، مما يستوجب ضرورة العمل على كيفية  مسك الارض و بسط الامن و ثقافة التعايش فيما بين جميع مكونات سهل نينوى و  التأكيد على خصوصية هذه المحافظة المزمع أستحداثها بموجب قرار مجلس الوزراء  العراقي المنعقدة بتاريخ 2014/1/21  ، بما يوحي الى قدم عيش شعبنا في تلك  الاراضي التاريخية الممتدة على مدى (7000) سنة ، ثم ودع الوفد بنفس الحفاوة  التي رحب بها .


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يوليو 2016)

*النائب وحيدة ياقو تشارك في اجتماع بخصوص التجاوزات في قضاء زاخو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شاركت النائب وحيدة ياقو رئيسة كتلة  التجمع الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في برلمان كوردستان في اجتماع بخصوص  التجاوزات على اراضي ابناء شعبنا ضمن الحدود الأدارية لقضاء زاخو ، وقد  أدار الاجتماع السيد بوتان محسن قائمقام قضاء زاخو وبحضور مدراء النواحي  (رزكاري - باطوفا - دركار) .
 واتفق المجتمعون على وضع الحلول المناسبة  لهذه المعضلة واعطاء كل صاحب حق حقه وتسوية هذه المشكلة نهائيا وكذلك  القيام بالاجراءات اللازمة للحد من اي تجاوز يحدث في المستقبل.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يوليو 2016)

*بمناسبة سنة الرحمة الالهية وتضامنا مع تجمع  الشباب العالمي شبيبة اعلان السلام للسريان الكاثوليك يخيمون في كنيسة مار  يوسف في السليمانية*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/

 بمناسبة سنة الرحمة الالهية وتضامنا مع  تجمع الشباب العالمي في بولندا/كاركوفا اكثر من تسعين شابا وشابة من شبيبة  اعلان السلام للسريان الكاثوليك المهجرين من بلدات سهل نينوى يخيمون في  كنيسة مار يوسف في السليمانية باشراف الاب نوار زكريا ومجموعة من المتطوعين  ولمدة اربعة ايام اعتبارا من 27/7/2016.



































​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يوليو 2016)

*وفد علماء دين من النجف وقُم يزور البطريركية الكلدانية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/


 إستقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك  مار لويس روفائيل ساكو صباح الاثنين 25 تموز 2016 وفد من شيوخ وعلماء الدين  المسلمين القادمين من النجف وقُم في دار البطريركية الكلدانية في المنصور.
  ضمَّ الوفد كل من أصحاب السماحة الشيخ  علاء الدين الجزائري معاون الأمين العام لحركة النُجباء والشيخ جاسم  المندلاوي مسؤول العلاقات الدينية لحركة أهل الحق ( النجف) والشيخ حميد رضا  غريب رضا مدير مؤسسة الحوار الديني للوحدة. والشيخ حميد البابائي رئيس  مركز الدراسات الاجتماعية والحضارية في قُم (ايران).
 هذا واقترح الوفد الزائر خلق علاقة بين  قُم والكنيسة في العراق على غرار العلاقة بين قٌم والفاتيكان، لفتح آفاقا  واسعة للحوار والتفاهم بين الاخوة. وتناول الحديث، أثناء الزيارة، سُبُل  البحث عن المشتركات ونشر السلام ونبذ العنف والسعي الدؤوب لإيجاد حلول  للحالة المتأزمة في الشرق وعموم العالم.
 شكرغبطته الوفد على هذه الزيارة واكد على  ضرورة تحديث الخطاب الديني والتركيز على احترام حقوق الانسان وترسيخ قيم  المساواة والعدالة الاجتماعية. ورحب بفكرة تشكيل لجنة حوار مسيحية –  إسلامية في العراق. 
 حضر اللقاء الأب سكفان متي يونان.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يوليو 2016)

*راهب عراقي: مسيحيونا ضحوا بكل شيء لأجل إيمانهم*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- آكي/

 الفاتيكان ـ قال راهب عراقي إن "مسيحيي  العراق ضحوا بكل شيء لكي لا يتخلوا عن دينهم"، وأنهم "يستحقون أن يُذكروا  في الصلاة ولفتات التضامن الملموسة"، كـ"الحج الذي نظمته كنيسة الروم  الملكيين"، في روما.
 وفي تصريحات لجمعية عون الكنيسة المتألمة  البابوية التي أيدت المبادرة، أضاف الأب ريبوار باسه من رهبنة مار هرمز  الكلدانية، "أتوجه بخالص الشكر للمنظمين، ولجميع الذين انضموا إلى  المبادرة".
 وأردف "ما أزال لا أستطيع تصديق حقيقة ما  يحدث"، وهو أن "الإرهابيين يمتلكون دولة إسلامية تمكنت من الصمود لأكثر من  عامين"، وهي "لم ترتكب إبادة جماعية ضد الأقليات المسيحية والإيزيدية  وحسب"، بل "زرعت الكراهية والعنف والإرهاب والموت في جميع أنحاء العالم".
 وأشار الأب باسه الى أنه "في مثل هذه  الذكرى الحزينة لمسيحيي العراق، يكتسب قرب إخوانهم الغربيين في الدين منهم،  أهمية أكبر"، وفي "الوقت نفسه، لا يمكن للغرب الذي يتأثر أكثر وأكثر  بالأصولية، أن يستمر بإغماض عينيه". لذا "فإن العالم كله ينبغي أن يسهم  بشكل أكبر ويوحد قواه لإنهاء أيديولوجية الكراهية والإرهاب هذه، والقضاء  على التطرف الذي يصيب البشرية جمعاء كالسرطان".
 وذكّر الراهب الكلداني بأن "جمعية عون  الكنيسة المتألمة، قد ساعدت مسيحيي العراق المضطهدين كثيرا"، والتي "قدمت  لهم منازل جاهزة للبقاء على قيد الحياة، وكنائس لمواصلة الصلاة من أجل توبة  مضطهِديهم أيضا"، وكذلك "مدارس لكي لا يصبح الجيل الجديد ضحية لأيديولوجية  الكراهية"، بل "ليسهم ببناء عالم أفضل، حافل بالإنسانية والإخاء والمحبة  والتسامح والعدل والسلام".


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يوليو 2016)

*بيان توضيحي من أمانة سرّ بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- موقع البطريركية/

 ننشر فيما يلي نص البيان الإعلامي التوضيحي الصادر عن أمانة سرّ بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكية:

 الرقم: 66/أس/2016
 التاريخ: 29/7/2016
 بيان إعلامي
 صادر عن أمانة سرّ بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكية
 بعد أن تناقل عددٌ من وسائل الإعلام  ومواقع التواصل الإجتماعي فقراتٍ مجتزأةً من حديثٍ أدلى به صاحب الغبطة مار  اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، في  مقابلةٍ لغبطته إلى موقع Crux، يهمّ أمانة سرّ بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكية أن تنشر البيان التوضيحي التالي:
 اعتبر غبطة البطريرك يونان في حديثه أنّه  "بعد مضيّ سنتين من احتلال داعش للموصل وسهل نينوى واقتلاع أبناء شعبنا  المسيحي من تلك الأراضي وهم سكّانها الأصليون، بدأت معنويات أبناء شعبنا  تتناقص، وهم يتساءلون لماذا هذا التأخير والتباطؤ بتحرير أراضينا، لكنّنا  نبقى أبناء الرجاء، ونتشبّث بالعودة إلى أرضنا في الموصل وسهل نينوى، طبعاً  بعد تحريرها وتأمين حياةٍ سالمةٍ آمنةٍ لأبناء شعبنا، بالحرية والمساواة  مع إخوتهم في الوطن، وبالكرامة وروح المواطنة الحقّة".
 أمّا عن موضوع تعاطُف الكنائس الكاثوليكية  الأوروبية مع معاناة شعبنا النازح إلى هناك، فقد ذكر غبطته أنّ "على  الكنيسة الغربية أن تتفهّم كيان هويتنا المشرقية التي يعترف بها كرسي روما  الرسولي، وأنّ لكنائسنا المشرقية الحق برعاية أبنائنا وبناتنا في بلاد  الإغتراب". 

     أمانة سرّ بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكية


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يوليو 2016)

*المجلس الشعبي في لتوانيا لمناقشة أوضاع الأقليات التي تعرضت للابادة الجماعية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 المجلس الشعبي يشارك بأعمال المؤتمر العالمي في لتوانيا لمناقشة أوضاع الأقليات التي تعرضت للابادة الجماعية.
 ويشارك في المؤتمر التي دعت اليه الأقلية  اليونانية أكثر من 30 باحثا من لتوانيا، اوكرانيا، روسيا، سلوفاكيا،  قرغيزيا، أرمينيا، صربيا، مولدافيا و العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يوليو 2016)

*الوفد العراقي يشارك في المراسيم الرسمية لحفل استقبال البابا فرنسيس*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 لليوم الثاني على التوالي اشترك الوفد  العراقي المتواجد في بولندا 28/7/2016 بمحاضرات التعليم المسيحي، ثم القداس  الالهي والتي القاءها وترأسها سيادة المطران جورج.
 وفي المساء اشترك الوفد مع جميع الوفود  المشاركة من مختلف دول العالم والبالغ عددها 188 دولة، بالحفل الرسمي  لاستقبال البابا فرنسيس، وخلالها رفعت اعلام جميع الدول المشاركة، وبعدها  ختم البابا الحفل بكلمة قيمة اثنى بها على الشباب للايمان الذي يقدمونه  للعالم، وأيضا شكر الحضور على الترحيب الحار الذي قدموه له.

 وننقل مقتبسات من كلمة البابا نقلا عن موقع ابونا:
 قال البابا فرنسيس: "أشكركم على هذا  الاستقبال الحار، وفي أرض مولده أريد أن أشكر بشكل خاص القديس يوحنا بولس  الثاني الذي حلم بهذه اللقاءات وأعطاها دفعًا، ومن السماء يرافقنا في رؤية  العديد الشباب المنتمين للشعوب وثقافات ولغات مختلفة يجمعهم هدف واحد:  الاحتفال بيسوع الحي في وسطنا. فما من مناسبة أفضل لتجديد الصداقة مع يسوع  إلا من خلال تعزيز الصداقة فيما بينكم. وما من طريقة أفضل لتعزيز صداقتنا  مع يسوع إلا من خلال مقاسمتها مع الآخرين! وما من طريقة أفضل لاختبار فرح  الإنجيل إلا من خلال نقل البشارة السارة إلى العديد من الأوضاع الأليمة  والصعبة".
 تابع: "يسوع هو الذي دعانا إلى هذا اليوم  العالمي الحادي والثلاثين للشباب؛ ويسوع هو الذي يقول لنا: "طوبى للرحماء،  فإنهم يرحمون". طوبى للذين يعرفون كيف يغفرون ويتحلّون بقلب شفوق ويعرفون  أن يعطوا أفضل ما عندهم للآخرين. أعزائي الشباب، خلال هذه الأيام سترتدي  بولندا حلّة العيد؛ وفي هذه الأيام تريد بولندا أن تكون وجه الرحمة الفتي  على الدوام. من هذه الأرض معكم وبالاتحاد مع العديد من الشباب الذين لا  يمكنهم أن يكونوا حاضرين هنا ولكنّهم يرافقوننا عبر وسائل الاتصالات  العديدة، سنجعل معًا من هذا اليوم عيدًا يوبيليًا حقيقيًا".
 أضاف: "لقد تعلّمت خلال سنوات الأسقفيّة  التي عشتها أنّه ما من شيء أجمل من التأمّل بالرغبات والالتزام والشغف  والطاقة التي من خلالها يعيش الشباب حياتهم. عندما يلمس يسوع قلب شاب أو  شابة يصبحان قادرَين على القيام بأعمال عظيمة. إنها لعطيّة من السماء أن  نرى العديد منكم يسعون كي تكون الأمور مختلفة. إنه لأمر جميل ويريح قلبي أن  أراكم تفيضون بهذا الفرح. إن الكنيسة تنظر اليوم إليكم وتريد أن تتعلّم  منكم لتُجدّد ثقتها برحمة الآب وهي لا تتوقّف أبدًا عن دعوتكم للمشاركة في  ملكوته. وإذ أعرف الشغف الذي من خلاله تقومون برسالتكم، أتجرأ على تكرار:  الرحمة تتحلى بوجه فتيٍّ على الدوام، لأن القلب الرحوم يتحلّى بالشجاعة  لترك الرفاهيّة؛ القلب الرحوم يعرف كيف يذهب للقاء الآخرين ويستطيع أن  يعانق الجميع. القلب الرحوم يعرف كيف يكون ملجأ لمن لا بيت له ويعرف كيف  يخلق إطارًا البيت والعائلة لمن اضطر للهجرة. القلب الرحوم يعرف كيف يتقاسم  الخبز مع الجائع، القلب الرحوم ينفتح ليستقبل اللاجئ والمهاجر. وأن أقول  رحمة معكم يعني أن نقول فرصة وغد والتزام وثقة وانفتاح واستقبال وشفقة  وأحلام".
 تابع البابا فرنسيس: "أريد أن أعترف لكم  بشيء آخر تعلّمته خلال هذه السنوات. يؤلمني أن ألتقي شبابًا يبدون متقاعدين  قبل وقتهم. يقلقني أن أرى شبابًا فقدوا عزيمتهم قبل أن تبدأ المباراة،  واستسلموا قبل أن يبدؤوا باللعب. يسيرون بأوجه تعيسة كما ولو أن حياتهم لا  قيمة لها. إنهم شباب ضجرون ومملون. ورؤيتك لهؤلاء الشباب تجعلك تفكِّر أنهم  يخسرون أجمل سنوات حياتهم وطاقاتهم بالجري وراء أوهام زائفة تسلبكم أفضل  ما لديكم. لذلك أيها الأصدقاء الأعزاء: لا نريد أن نُسلب أفضل ما لدينا،  ولا نريد أن نسمح بأن يسلبوننا طاقاتنا وفرحنا وأحلامنا بواسطة أوهام  زائفة. أسألكم؛ هل تريدون لحياتكم ذاك الاضطراب الذي يقصيكم ويبعدكم أم  أنكم تريدون أن تشعروا بالقوة التي تجعلكم أحياء؟ هناك جواب واحد كي تشعروا  بهذه القوة المُجدّدة: إنه شخص وهو حي ويُدعى يسوع المسيح. يسوع المسيح هو  الذي يعطي شغفًا حقيقيًّا للحياة، يسوع المسيح هو الذي يُسائلنا ويدعونا  ويساعدنا لننهض في كل مرّة نشعر فيها بالاستسلام".

 أضاف: "خلال الأيام العالمية يريد يسوع أن  يدخل بيتنا؛ سيرى اهتماماتنا وانشغالاتنا كما حصل مع مرتا، ولكنّه سينتظر  كي نصغي إليه على مثال مريم: فلنتحلّى بشجاعة الاستسلام له وسط جميع  انشغالاتنا؛ ولتكن أيام ليسوع، مكرّسة لنصغي إلى بعضنا البعض ونقبله في  الأشخاص الذين نتقاسم معهم البيت والطريق والمجموعة والمدرسة. هو يطلب منا  إن كنا نريد أن نعيش الحياة بملئها: أتريد أن تعيش الحياة بملئها؟ اسمح  لنفسك إذًا بأن تتأثّر! لكي تنبت السعادة وتزهر الرحمة: هذا هو جوابه وهذه  هي دعوته وهذا هو التحدي والمغامرة اللذين يقدّمهما: الرحمة! الرحمة تملك  على الدوام وجهًا فتيًا".
 تابع: "لنطلب جميعنا من الرب: أطلقنا في  مغامرة الرحمة؛ أطلقنا في مغامرة بناء الجسور وتحطيم الجدران؛ أطلقنا في  مغامرة مساعدة الفقير والوحيد والمتروك والذي لا يجد معنى لحياته. إدفعنا  على مثال مريم في بيت عنيا لنصغي إلى الذين لا نفهمهم والقادمين من ثقافات  وشعوب أخرى، حتى تلك التي نخاف منها لأننا نعتقد أنهم بإمكانهم أن يؤذوننا.  واجعلنا نوجّه أنظارنا، على مثال مريم مع أليصابات، نحو مُسنّينا لنتعلّم  من حكمتهم".


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2016)

*خلال لقاء مع رئيس أساقفة إيبارشية أربيل  الكلدانية المطران بشّار متّي وردة : نتابع الوضع، ونسعى للمحافظة على  الجماعة بقدر المستطاع*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 التقاه الأب نويل فرمان السناطي في عنكاوا


 نظرة استرجاعية


  كان ذلك في نهاية التسعينيات، في مكتب  الأب الراحل يوسف حبي...في لقاء إعلامي للاعداد لحدث كنسي، وقد حضرته آنذاك  الاخت (الأم) فيليب قرما، قادمة من موقع خدمتها في الخليج. وكان بين  الجلوس شاب هادئ، يصغي باهتمام وصمت مشوب بخجل محبب، قدّمه الأب حبي على  انه التلميذ الاكليريكي بشار، وقدم شابة دارسة في الاعلام، وكانت اخته  جاكلين. بعد ذلك قُدّر لي أن احضر رسامته الكهنوتية في الدورة. ثم طلب مني  (الأب المخلصي بشار) لمناسبة نذوره المؤبدة لدى المخلصيين، أن أرتل طلبة  (نقوم شبير) بعد الانجيل، كان ذلك في كاتدرائية مار يوسف- خربندة. ثم توالت  اللقاءات على مستويات شتى، حتى كانت رسامته الاسقفية. فكان أول لقاء لي  معه بعد اسقفيته، لدى زيارة الى ديترويت لحضور رسامة المطران فرنسيس  قلابات. فلم تسعني الفرحة بلقائه فذهبت اليه محييا ومتأبطا ذاكرتي  المتواضعة.
 وكنت لمست ان انتخاء التواضع، لم يكن  التفاتة محببة من لدن سيادته تجاهي فحسب بل تجاه من زامله ايضا، في عبرة  جميلة بقيت منذئذ تخاطب كهنوتي بشأن عدد لا يحصى من الذين عاشرتهم، لأحييهم  من هذا الموقع منحنيا لتواضعهم. أما اذا قورن الاسقف بالكاهن فقد لا  يتعدّى الكاهن مسلكيا رتبة (ر.ع.و.) ولكل منهما لبوسه، وحسب النية بصفائها  وحسب المرء ان يعمل فيتمجد في أعماله الآب السماوي. واكثر من ذلك، والحق  يقال، وبعد الذي لمسناه من انجازات في إيبارشية أربيل، وكثافة في الخدمة،  ومثابرة متصلة بسنواتها، والتعامل بكل ممكن مع أوضاع المهجرين، وبعيدا عن  التعميم، ربما هناك بعض المسؤولين، إذا كانوا لا يمتلكون غير المجاملة  والاستقبالات والزيارات، فقد لا تجد لديهم انجازا يذكر.
 هكذا لم نطمع من المطران بشار إلى غير  الاستئذان بأن نحلّ ككاهن زائر في رحاب ابرشيته، في نيسان الماضي وقد  ساعدنا احد مساعديه الشباب، على تنظيم وقت معه في مقر المطرانية. وكسبا  للوقت ايضا، سبقناه الى الموعد، ودخلنا المطرانية على رؤوس الأصابع، مع  زميل التلمذة العزيز صليوا رسام، لزيارة معلم الاجيال الأب البير ابونا،  فوجدناه والحمد لله، يحظى بمكانة طيبة ورعاية كريمة من لدن الإيبارشية  وراعيها. ولكن ما أن مرّت دقائق على زيارة الأب ألبير، إذا بالمطران بشار  يأتينا متسربلا عنفوانه الاسقفي وألوانه الحبرية. وهكذا فإن اللقاء الموعود  في غضون وقت لاحق قصير، اندرج بذات الزيارة التي قمنا بها الى الأب البير.  ولكن بين زيارة الاب ألبير ثم الأب فرنسيس شير، تيسر لنا ان نلملم 20  دقيقة مسجلة، كحديث مع المطران، إذ تفضل بالاجابة عن عدة أسئلة، ليكون  الحوار مادة رأيناها استحقت هذا المقال. خلال اللقاء، لمست أن مار بشار بقي  على تلقائية نيته الطيبة، واذا وقفنا على ما يقع على كاهله، وما يمضي في  انجازه، عندئذ وبكل موضوعية ورحمة، يمكن أن نطالع أسقفيته بتفهم وتقييم  طيبين.
  التبنّي في ظل هيمنة الشريعة
  جاء مدخل الحوار استئنافا لتداول  بالمراسلة كنت طرفا فيه بين كل من المطران بشار والأب دوكلاص البازي، وبين  احد الاصدقاء، في مقاطعتنا البرتا، حول استعداد جهات في كندا لتبنى عدد من  الايتام، ولما كان موضوع التبني حالة تطورت بنحو متقدم في الدول الغربية،  مع مراعاة جملة من القوانين الدقيقة بالالتزام بلائحة حقوق الانسان، فإن  الأمر غير ذلك في بلادنا الممتحنة والتي تحكمها قوانين مشرعة ورازحة تحت  هيمنة الشريعة الاسلامية، لخلفيات تاريخية معروفة، فاجاب مار بشار:
 - التبنّي غير وارد ضمن القانون العراقي ،  بل تكون تربية الطفل ورعايته ضمن أي نطاق لاسرته بمجملها. الشيء الثاني  هناك مجال للمساعدة في الكلف التشغيلية لبيوت ايواء الايتام، ويمكن الاسهام  فيها بالقدر المتوفر. خصوصا إذا قارنا بين مشروع قائم، وفتح مشروع جديد،  وما ينتج عنه من كلف مكررة. وأضاف: إن مسيحيينا قلما يرسلون الايتام في  اسرهم الى بيوت يديرها علمانيون، بل يفضلون ميتما تحت ادارة رهبان. كما ان  الكثيرين ممن لهم ابن اخ او ابن اخت، لهم الاستعداد ان يربوهم لديهم في  البيت بدلا ان يرسلوهم الى الميتم، ولدينا أمثلة كثيرة عن ذلك.
 * وانتقلنا الى موضوع آخر، حين هنأنا مار بشار على الجامعة الكاثوليكية الجديدة المفتتحة في أربيل، وسألناه عن تطلعاته بشأنها قال:
 - لقد حصلنا الان على الاجازة لسبع كليات  في هذه الجامعة منها: المحاسبة، الاقتصاد، اللغات، دراسات شرقية، علاقات  عامة، وغيرها. علما بأن الجانب الديني في هذه الجامعة تتضمنه الدراسات  الشرقية.
 * الأب نويل: هل ثمة علاقة لقيام الجامعة مع قدوم المهجرين؟
 - رئيس الاساقفة: كلا ليس مباشرة، فقد  وضعت حجر الاساس لمشروع الجامعة من سنة 2012، ولكن جاءت الآن الحاجة متطلبة  اكثر. خصوصا وان أبناء المهجرين قلما يجدون لهم مكانا في الجامعات  العراقية. وقد فتحنا لهم خصيصا دورتين لتعليم اللغة الانكليزية تضمن 60  طالبة.
 *وعن كلف الدارسة يقول مار بشار:
 -الدراسة في الجامعة هي لمدة 5 سنين وليس  اربع، فالسنة الأولى هي للدراسة الاساسية والمسائل المنهجية للدراسة  الجامعية، تليها اربع سنوات اكاديمية، هذه الدراسة تكلف 15 ألف دولار  للطالب الواحد. وهي عموما على حساب الطالب وذويه، إذ ليس هناك قرض في هذا  المجال، لكننا بدأنا بمحاولة الحصول على زمالات دراسية من الجهات الداعمة  لتغطية نفقات دراسة المهجرين.
 البلاد عموما تفتقد الى صاحب القرار السياسي الصائب
  *عن استقرائه للوضع العام في البلاد قال المطران بشار:
 -الانطباع غير مفرح. لا يوجد في البلاد،  من هو حقيقة صاحب القرار السياسي، الفوضى تعم في كل مكان، وترى ذلك في ما  يحصل في بغداد. وحتى المتحالفين في الحكومة هم في اختلاف غريب، منهم تراهم  مع المعتصمين، بين المتوقع منهم ان يكونوا خارجا عنهم،  فكيف يكون ذلك،  وكيف يكون البحث عن الحل، إذا كان من هو جزء من المشكلة، مع المعتصمين. نحن  نتابع الوضع، ونسعى للمحافظة على الجماعة بقدر المستطاع.
 *سؤال: تقومون بذلك في منطقة كوردستان، ومنها ايضا يتوجه الكثيرون الى الخارج.
 -مار بشار: نعم الهجرة مستمرة، وبشكل أقوى اذا فتحت الدول ابوابها مثل كندا واستراليا
 *سؤال: كيف يحدث هذا من منطقة كوردستان ويعرف عنها انها منطقة مستقرة. هل لديهم هواجس من المستقبل؟
 -مار بشار: عندما تكون في المنطقة مساحة  مشتركة مع داعش تمتد الى ما مجموعه 1070 كم، فهذه منطقة غير مستقرة... وضع  السنة والشيعة، تأثيرات وتركيا والسعودية، حوالي العراق، هذه كلها تطرح  علامات استفهام.. وتبقى المشكلة ايضا، عدم وضوح الصورة لمستقبل العراق، هل  سينقسم إلى فيديراليات.. أقاليم.. مما يجعل الرؤية غير واضحة.
 *سؤال يطرح نفسه: في الواقع الذي تعيشه  المنطقة، ما هو الذي تنتظرونه من الغرب، من المناطق التي تعيش فيها  الجاليات الكلدانية؟ الى اي نوع من التعاون تتطلعون مع الكنائس هناك؟
 -مار بشار: في مقدمة كل شيء، نحتاج الى  استنهاض روح اليقظة والانتباه، تجاه الواقع الذي نعيشه، وازاء عدد من  العناصر: المعاناة والتحديات ما زالت موجودة، الحاجات المادية لم تزل  قائمة: أجل نحن نسعى لنغطى مسألة الغذاء، نسعى لتأمينه لحوالي عشرة الاف  عائلة. كما نغطي ايجارات لأكثر من عشرة آلاف عائلة، سواء بالايجار الكامل  او بنسبة من الايجار، بنينا 12 مدرسة، من حيث المبدأ ليس لنا طالب، خارج  المدارس. ما يخص العيادات، حاليا عندنا عيادتان. وأضاف:
 -مثلا تقولون ان نريد ان نخصص صندون  للمساعدة في مجال العيادات، فكل ذوي الامراض المزمنة هم على عاتقنا: لدينا  2800 مريض مزمن ياخذ حصته من الدواء من عندنا مجانا، ونأمل ان يخرج هذا  للاعلام، كما بالامكان ان نتراسل بشأن المستجدات وما لديكم من اسئلة... مع  احالة ذلك للقسم الاعلام لدينا لكيما يزودونكم بما تحتاجونه اعلاميا. يوجد  لدينا لجان تقوم بهذه الفعاليات
 فيما يخص الجامعة، المقترح الذي يمكن ان  نطرحه، او يرسل لنا احد المحسنين فيقول: أنا أريد أن اتبنى دراسة طالب  واحد، أعطوني اسمه، ضعوني على صلة وجدانية معه.
 كما يوجد امكانية استقبال مدرسين يقضون  لدينا مدتهم التطبيقية. وهنا يمكن  ان نتدخل لجعلهم بتواصل مع رئيس  الجامعة، من خلال مكتب العلاقات الدولية في الجامعة، الشؤون العامة. يعمل  في هذا المجال استاذ امريكي فتحنا بواسطته مكتبا لجامعة اربيل الكاثوليكية  في واشنطن، له حساب وبحسب ضوابط الضرائب.
 س: ما هي طبيعة تعاملكم مع أخوية فرسان  كولومبس، حيث ذكروا لنا ذلك في تقاريرهم الاخبارية؟ مار بشار: نعم تواصلنا  معهم، وجاءوا مرتين، بناء على دعوتنا، من منطلق عبارة الانجيل: تعال وانظر.  قلنا لهم: تعالوا ونحن نوفر لكم الجانب اللوجستي، ومجالات التعرف  والزيارات الميداينة، ثم أنتم قرروا،  فجاءوا ورأوا الحاجات، ووصلوا الى  قناعات جعلتهم يقولون: نعم نحن مستعدون لمساعدة العوائل على البقاء.
 خلاصة القول، نحن بحاجة الى التحركات  الاعلامية، كمفتاح لبوابتنا الى العالم الخارجي، أما التواصل على هذا  المستوى، فيكون بالتنسيق لكل حالة ما تحتاجه وبحسب الظروف، مرة اذهب انا،  واخرى ارسل شخصا آخر.
 *في ابرشية عنكاوا، وعن المراكز الدينية  في الكنيسة، اعطى فكرة تعكس حجم التوسع الذي شهدته مدينة عنكاوا، استفسرنا  من المطران بشار، لعكس فكرة عن حجم التواجد الكنسية المتسع، عن توقيتات  القداديس في اليوم الاحد التالي، قال:
 -في كنيسة مار يوسف، هنا، لدينا اول قداس  في الساعة السادسة صباحا، يليه قداس في الساعة الثامنة الا ربع، وفي مركز  مار ايليا، قداس في الساعة الثامنة، وآخر في موقع 108 لدى راهبات الكلدان.  وكذلك في المساء، قداس في كنيسة مار ايليا وأخر في كنيسة مار كوركيس، وآخر  في كنيسة أم المعونية.
 *وعن الانجازات العمرانية في الإيبارشية  تحدث مار بشار:
 -لدينا بناية المعهد الكهنوتي (السمنير)  ارض حصلنا عليها في 2007، وفي حينها، أبدى الاخوة الاساقفة عدم تشجيعهم  للفكرة، خشية ان تؤثر على مكانة المعهد الكهنوتي في بغداد. فقدمت لهم  المشروع ان يكون حاليا مقرا صيفيا، للتلاميذ، وكان اذاك 32 من التلاميذ  يعيشون في الكرافانات. الان يحتوى المبنى على 36 غرفة مع مقر صيفي  للبطريركية ودار ضيافة  وعندما جاء الاساقفة سنة 2009 فرحوا في نهاية الامر  بما شاهدوا وهو ذخر للكنيسة. وأردف بالقول:
 -لقد اعتمدت في فكرة هذه المباني، ما  استقيته من خبرة سابقة في الخارج، حيث كنت ارى ظروف بيع الكنائس، او اعادة  توظيفها لما يدعم اقتصاد الكنيسة ايضا. فكانت فكرة السويت أو الشقق، ما  يتضمن صالة استقبال ومكتب وغرفة نوم. كل هذا جاء ضمن مبدأ أن المبنى إذا لم  تحتجه الكنيسة لهذا الوظيفة، يمكن بيعه او استثماره على شكل غرف فندقية  وشقق سياحية. إلى جانب ما يمكن ان يتضمنه المبنى من امكانات اخرى كمسبح  وغيرها، لمساحة معتبرة تمتد الى عشرين الف متر مربع. وضمن هذه التوجه، نخطط  لأن يقوم خلف هذه المباني المنجزة، بناء لدار رعاية الرواد والمسنين. ولأن  المكان هو مستمر في مجال الدراسات الزراعية للمدينة فهو سيحافظ على وظيفته  بأن يكون واحة للهدوء والسكينة.
 *ختاما شكرنا مار بشار متي ورده، على هذه الإجابات الوافية، مع تمنياتنا للإيبارشية ورئيس أساقفتها كل الازدهار والنعمة.


 تم اللقاء في 16 نيسان 2016


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أغسطس 2016)

*المخيم النسوي الاول لمنظمة بيث نهرين للمرأة في سرسنك*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تحت شعار (نلتقي لنرتقي بفكر المرأة)  اقامت منظمة بيث نهرين للمرأة مخيمها الاول لمدة اربعة ايام وللفترة من 22 /  7 ولغاية 25 / 7 / 2016 ضم ثلاثين امرأة من نساء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري.
 كانت فكرة المخيم والمحاضرات التي القيت  لإعطاء خصوصية للمرأة بعيدا عن اجواء العائلة وضغوطاتها ولتتعلم كيفية  التنظيم الذي هو اساس نجاح اي عمل تقوم به ولتتعلم من الدروس التي القيت  والتي تخص واقع شعبنا وواقعها هي كمرأة، وابرز المحاضرات التي القتها  نيرمان اوزكون رئيسة اتحاد نساء بيث نهرين العام بالغة السريانية وترجمتها  ريما سعيد.
 المحاضرة الاولى عن تاريخ شعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري عبر التاريخ قبل الميلاد، ومكانته والحضارة التي صنعها  عبر عصور طويلة مرت بتسمياتها السومرية البابلية الاكدية الاشورية وغيرها  من الحضارات العريقة لوادي ما بين النهرين، والمحاضرة الثانية بعنوان واقع  المرأة عبر التاريخ والمكانة التي كانت تتميز بها وما وصلت اليه والحرب  الخاصة التي مورست عليها وعلى شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري ومحاضرة  ثالثة عن تاريخ مجلس بيث نهرين القومي ومؤسساته في كافة الساحات ونضاله منذ  تأسيسه لغاية اليوم من اجل نيل حقوق شعبنا في ارض بيث نهرين أما المحاضرة  الرابعة فكانت عن اتحاد نساء بيث نهرين العام ومؤسساتها الموجودة في العراق  وسوريا وتركيا واوربا ونشاطاتها المتميزة منذ تأسيسها ونشاطات منظمة بيث  نهرين للمرأة في العراق والمتميزة في خدمة المرأة والمجتمع، تخللت ايام  المخيم المناقشات والحوارات بين النساء.
 وتم خلال المخيَّم عرض فلم عن مجازر سيفو بحق شعبنا عام 1915، وفلم اخر عن نشاطات اتحاد النساء السرياني في سوريا واوربا .
 وقد زار المخيم الاب الفاضل دانيال بهنام  راعي كنيسة مارت شموني في بعشيقة، وايضا النائب جوزيف صليوا عضو البرلمان  العراقي ورافقه وفد من اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني برئاسة يوسف يعقوب رئيس  الاتحاد، واختتم المخيم باحتفالية ووزعت على المشاركات شهادة مشاركة في  المخيم بعدها نظمت سفرة ترفيهية الى مصيف اشاور في سرسنك.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أغسطس 2016)

*بيان المنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الإنسان "سنتان على جريمة الابادة الجماعية بحق اهلنا في سنجار وسهل نينوى"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
     نستذكر في الثالث والسادس من اب 2016   ذكرى مرور سنتين على أشرس جريمة ابادة جماعية بحق المكونات العراقية من   الإيزيديين والمسيحيين والتركمان والشبك والكاكئيين وغيرهم  في اطراف  الموصل ، حيث تعرضوا الى كوارث وجرائم يندا لها الجبين .
    سنتان وما زال جرح تلك المكونات  ينزف  دماً ،  ، و ما زال الكثيرين بعيدين عن بيوتهم ولم يعودوا اليها رغم تحرير  سنجار  ،  ومرتكبوا الجرائم طلقاء لحد الان ، وما زلنا ننتظر محاكمة  الهاربين ممن تركوا ارض المعركة من دون أن ينبهوا الساكنين من الابرياء  العزل للخطر ، فما زالت الحكومة العراقية وحكومة اقليم كوردستان والمجتمع  الدولي يحاولون جهد امكاناتهم لإعادة العوائل المهجرة واعادة بناء المناطق  المحررة  .
     سنتان استبيحت فيها كل مكونات محافظة  نينوى ، والجميع يعلم أن الامم المتحدة والاتحاد الاوروبي وكثير من الدول  الاوروبية واميركا اعترفوا واقروا بالإبادة الجماعية للإيزيديين والمسيحيين  ، ولكن تبقى واجبات كثيرة أخرى لمحو الكارثة واثارها ، لعل أولها توثيق  المواقف والوقائع وتسليمها إلى المحكمة الدولية في لاهاي لاتخاذ الإجراءات  في ضوء إقرار ما جرى كونه من جرائم الابادة الجماعية التي اُرتُكبت بحق  المكونات العراقية... وإذا كان ذلك يتطلب وقتا وجهدا فإن الجراحات الفاغرة  لا يمكن أن تبقى في انتظار روتين المكاتب البيروقراطية والقرارات ، بل يجب  بذل ما ينبغي لحسم الموقف ومعالجة الجراحات قبل أن نجابه بمزيد من  التداعيات لها .
    من كل هذا وفي ضوئه ، نطالب نحن أعضاء  المنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الانسان الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومة اقليم  كوردستان ونناشد الجهات الدولية والاقليمية والمنظمات العالمية العاملة في  حقل الاغاثة والدفاع عن حقوق الانسان بالمطالب التالية : -


تكثيف الجهود لحسم قضية انقاذ النساء الإيزيديات والمسيحيات وغيرهن  المختطفات المتواجدات تحت سياط العبودية للجلادين الدواعش ، وإحالة  المتهمين بجريمة استرقاق النساء وانتهاك كرامتهن إلى إجراءات محاسبة لداعش  الإرهابية وإيقاع أقصى العقوبات التي وضعت لجرائم ضد الانسانية .
استكمال أوجه رعاية النازحين بمواصلة العمل من أجل حل ازماتهم  المأساوية ومعالجة مشكلاتهم في مخيماتهم وتوفير الشروط والمستلزمات  والخدمات الانسانية والصحية والتعليمية الضرورية لهم ، ولابد كذلك من  المباشرة في إعادتهم الى ديارهم وتعويضهم بشكل عادل عن الخسائر المادية  والمعنوية ، والاستمرار في الحملات الوطنية والدولية من أجل توفير تلك  الحماية اللازمة لمناطقهم  حتى زوال الخطر تماما ، مع ضمان إعادة تأهيل تلك  المناطق في بناها التحتية وبكل ما يوفر سلامة إعادتهم الطوعية إليها .
ينبغي تعزيز الجهود في توفير الرعاية النفسية والصحية الخاصة  بالمختطفات اللاتي تم انقاذهن وعودتهن الى احضان عوائلهن من خلال برامج  نفسية خاصة ومراكز تأهيلية متخصصة بذلك او التنسيق مع المراكز التأهيلية  النفسية في اوروبا وغيرها لعلاجهم ، إضافة إلى معالجة الأطفال الذين تعرضوا  للصدمات النفسية والعصبية .
نطالب الجهات المختصة في الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومة إقليم كوردستان حسم  موضوع الجاهزية لتحرير محافظة نينوى واتخاذ قرار السقف الزمني الأنجع  لاستعادة المناطق المحتلة من الارهابيين الدواعش بالكامل ، فاستمرار  الاستباحة يعني استمرار الاستغلال الهمجي ومنطق الاستعباد والإذلال وإعادة  إنتاج عناصر الجريمة وترسيخ تهديداتها ومخاطرها .
نطالب بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية للجريمة ، كل الجهات المحلية والدولية  باتخاذ الإجراءات الكفيلة بمحو آثار تلك الجريمة التي نؤكد على طابعها  كونها من جرائم الإبادة الجماعية والتطهير العرقي والتغيير الديمغرافي الذي  وقع زوراً بحق المكونات باسم الإسلام ، مؤكدين المطالبة أيضا بتحريك هذه  القضية في داخل اروقة المحكمة الدولية في لاهاي .
نطالب الجهات المختصة بمحاكمة عادلة لكل من ترك ارض المعركة أو أصدر  أمرا بانسحاب القوات الاتحادية وغيرها وكان سببا في وقوع الكارثة وبتفعيل  تقرير لجنة التحقيق بهذا الخصوص .
الاسراع في انضمام العراق الى المحكمة الجنائية الدولية لمحاكمة مرتكبي  جرائم الإبادة الجماعية و الإنسانية في العراق ، لتحريك الدعوى ضد مرتكبي  هذه الجرائم .
      إننا في المنتدى العراقي لحقوق  الانسان نواصل عملنا الحثيث ومثابرتنا من أجل معالجة وتلافي تلك التداعيات   الخطيرة ، وسنواصل جهدنا حتى يتحقق للانسان العراقي كافة حقوقه وحاجاته  ومطالب وجوده الحر الكريم ، في وطن يصون كرامته ويرتقي بالاستجابة لمعاني  إنسانيته ، ونحث اليوم بهذه المناسبة الاليمة كافة المنظمات والجمعيات  الحقوقية والمدنية لتوحيد جهودها من أجل هذه الغاية السامية .

 المنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الانسان
                                                                                                     1/8 /2016
 الموقعون  :

 1- هيئة الدفاع عن اتباع الديانات والمذاهب في العراق – هولندا – اربيل
 2- المرصد السومري لحقوق الانسان – هولندا
 3- الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان – امريكا
 4-منظمة الدفاع عن حقوق الانسان في المانيا - اومريك
 5- الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان / بغداد
 6- جمعية المواطنة لحقوق الانسان / العراق
 7- منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان / العراق
 8- منظمة راستي لحقوق الانسان / العراق
 9- جمعية الرافدين لحقوق الانسان في العراق
 10- الجمعية العراقية للمتقاعدين – العراق
 11- رابطة مدربي حقوق الانسان / العراق


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أغسطس 2016)

*الوفد العراقي يرتل الابانا بالآرامية ويشارك مراسيم درب الصليب بحضور البابا فرنسيس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 رتلت جوق الوفد العراقي المشارك في أيام  الشبيبة العالمية صلاة الابانا باللغة الارامية يوم الخميس 29/7/2016 امام  الحشود الكبيرة القادمة من اكثر من 188 دولة للمشاركة في اكبر تجمع شبابي  في العالم والذي تنظمه الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، منذ عام 1985، وأيضا رتلت  مجموعة من التراتيل باللغة الكلدانية.
 واشترك الوفد برياضة درب الصليب  في متنزه بلونيا بمدينة كراكوفيا البولندية بحضور البابا فرنسيس، ورفعت  الصلوات ليحل السلام في بلدنا العراق وجميع البلدان الأخرى، وان تمر هذه  الحرب التي تضرب منطقة الشرق الأوسط والتي راح ضحيتها مئات الالاف من  الأبرياء بالإضافة الى ملايين المهجرين. والخاسر الأكبر كان شعبنا المسيحي  الذي دفع الثمن غاليا بدماء وارواح أبنائه وأيضا بممتلكاته وارضه  التاريخية.
 وفي ختام رياضة درب الصليب، استهل البابا  فرنسيس كلمته بالاسئلة: أين هو الله إن كان الشر في العالم وهناك أناس جياع  وعطاش ومشرّدين ولاجئين ومهجّرين؟ أين هو الله عندما يموت الأبرياء بسبب  العنف والإرهاب والحروب؟ أين هو الله عندما تُفكّك الأمراض روابط الحياة  والعواطف؟ أو عندما يتم استغلال الأطفال وإهانتهم؟". ثم أشار الى ان هناك  بعض الأسئلة ليس لها جواب بشري، يمكننا فقط ان ننظر الى يسوع ونسأله، وجواب  يسوع هو، ’الله في هؤلاء الأشخاص‘، يسوع فيهم ويتألّم فيهم، هو يتحد بهم  ليكوّن معهم جسدًا واحدًا". فيسوع اختار السير نحو الجلجثة حاملا صليبا  ثقيلا ليموت عليه مصلوبا ليعيش أولا كل الالام والمعاناة التي قد يعيشها أي  بشر على هذه الأرض.
 "بتذكرنا درب الصليب اكتشفنا مجددًا أهمية  التشبّه به، من خلال أعمال الرحمة الأربعة عشرة. فهي تساعدنا على الانفتاح  على رحمة الله وطلب نعمة أن نفهم أنّه بدون الرحمة لا يمكن للإنسان أن  يفعل شيئًا. لننظر أولاً إلى أعمال الرحمة الجسديّة السبعة: نطعم الجائع،  نسقي العطشان، نُلبس العاري، نستقبل الغريب، نعتني بالمريض، نزور المسجون  وندفن الميت. مجانًا نلنا ومجانًا نعطي. نحن مدعوون لنخدم يسوع المصلوب في  كل شخص مهمّش ونلمس جسده المبارك في الجائع والعطشان والعريان والمسجون  والمريض والعاطل عن العمل والمُضطهد واللاجئ والمهاجر. هناك نجد إلهنا  ونلمس الرب. هذا ما قاله لنا يسوع نفسه عندما شرع لنا المعيار الذي على  أساسه سنُحاكم ونُدان: كلما صنعنا شيئاً من ذلك لواحد من إخوتنا الصّغار،  فله قد صنعناه".
 أضاف: "بعد أعمال الرحمة الجسديّة تأتي أعمال الرحمة  الروحية: ننصح الشاكّ، نعلّم الجاهل، نحذّر الخاطئ، نعزي المحزون، نغفر  الإساءة، نتحمّل الشخص المزعج بصبر، ونصلي إلى الله من أجل الأحياء  والأموات. في قبول المُهمّش المجروح في جسده وفي قبول الخاطئ المجروح في  نفسه تقوم مصداقيتنا كمسيحيين. فالبشريّة تحتاج اليوم إلى رجال ونساء،  ولاسيما لشباب مثلكم، مستعدّون لبذل حياتهم في الخدمة المجانيّة للإخوة  الأكثر فقرًا وضعفًا متشبّهين بالمسيح الذي بذل ذاته من أجل خلاصنا.  فالردُّ الوحيد الممكن لتلميذ يسوع إزاء الشر والألم والخطيئة هو بذل الذات  تشبّهًا بالمسيح؛ إنه موقف الخدمة".
 وخاطب البابا فرنسيس الشباب قائلاً: "في  هذا المساء يجدّد الرب لكم الدعوة لتصبحوا روادًا في الخدمة، يريد أن يجعل  منكم ردًا ملموسًا على حاجات وآلام البشريّة؛ يريدكم أن تكونوا علامة  لمحبّته الرحيمة لزمننا! وللقيام بهذه المهمّة، يدلكم على درب الالتزام  الشخصي والتضحية بأنفسكم: إنها درب الصليب. درب الصليب هي درب السعادة  بإتباع يسوع حتى في الأوضاع المأساويّة للحياة اليوميّة؛ إنها الدرب التي  لا تخشى الفشل والتهميش والوحدة، لأنها تملأ قلب الإنسان من ملء يسوع، درب  الصليب هي درب حياة وأسلوب الله. درب الصليب هي الدرب الوحيدة التي تقهر  الخطيئة والشرّ والموت لأنها تقود إلى النور البهي لقيامة يسوع وتفتح  الآفاق على حياة جديدة وكاملة. إنها درب الرجاء والمستقبل، والذي يسيرها  بسخاء وإيمان يعطي رجاء ومستقبلاً للبشرية".
 بعض الفقرات مقتبسة من عضة البابا فرنسيس عن موقع ابونا.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أغسطس 2016)

*نشاطات رعية مار عوديشو التابعة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في ويلنكتون – نيوزيلندا، لشهر تموز 2016*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/
 الاحد:
 المصادف 3 / 7 / 2016 اقامة القداس الالهي وذلك بمناسبة الاحد الاول من زمن
 الصيف وعيد نوسرديل وتذكار الاثني عشر تلميذا وتذكار مار توما الرسول،
 والقى الاب توما ككا كاهن الرعية موعظة شارحا فيها الصفات التي تميز بها
 الرسل في نشر رسالة الانجيل في العالم وبالاخص في شرقنا.
 الاحد:
 المصادف 3 / 7 / 2016 مساء، لقاء مع الشبيبة لدراسة اللغة الاشورية وتفسير
 الكتاب المقدس.
 الاثنين:
 المصادف 4 / 7 / 2016 القاء درسان في اللاهوت، الدرس الاول عن لاهوت كنيسة
 المشرق من كتاب (الجوهرة)، والدرس الثاني عن اللاهوت الليتورجي (تفسير
 القداس الالهي).
 الثلاثاء:
 المصادف 5 / 7 / 2016 القاء محاضرة لابناء الرعية من قبل الاب توما ككا بعنوان
 (المؤمن بين صراع الخير والشر؟).
 الخميس:
 المصادف 7 / 7 / 2016 جلسة تحضيرية من قبل الجالية العراقية في العاصمة
 النوزيلندية ويلنكتون من اجل تنظيم وقفة احتجاجية من اجل شهداء الكرادة .
 الاحد:
 المصادف 10 / 7 / 2016 اقامة القداس الالهي الاحد الثاني من زمن الصيف.
 الاحد:
 المصادف 10 / 7 / 2016 مشاركة الرعية بوقفة صلاة وتضامن مع شهداء كرادة
 والوقفة نظمت من قبل الجالية العراقية في العاصمة النوزيلندية ويلنكتون. وذلك
 في الساعة الثالثة بعد الظهر في قاعة سانت باترك.
 الاثنين:
 المصادف 11 / 7 / 2016 القاء درسان في اللاهوت، الدرس الاول عن لاهوت
 كنيسة المشرق من كتاب (الجوهرة)، والدرس الثاني عن اللاهوت الليتورجي
 (تفسير القداس الالهي).
 الاحد:
 المصادف 17 / 7 / 2016 اقامة القداس الالهي الاحد الثالث من زمن الصيف.
 الاحد:
 المصادف 17 / 7 / 2016 مساء، لقاء مع الشبيبة لدراسة اللغة الاشورية وتفسير
 الكتاب المقدس.
 الاثنين:
 المصادف 18 / 7 / 2016 القاء درسان في اللاهوت، الدرس الاول عن لاهوت
 كنيسة المشرق من كتاب )الجوهرة(، والدرس الثاني عن اللاهوت الليتورجي
 (تفسير القداس الالهي).
 الثلاثاء:
 المصادف 19 / 7 / 2016 القاء محاضرة لأبناء الرعية من قبل الاب توما ككا بعنوان
 )دور المرأة في الكتاب المقدس والكنيسة؟).
 الاحد:
 المصادف 24 / 7 / 2016 اقامة القداس الالهي الاحد الرابع من زمن الصيف.
 الاحد:
 المصادف 24 / 7 / 2016 مساء، لقاء مع الشبيبة لدراسة اللغة الاشورية وتفسير
 الكتاب المقدس.
 الاثنين:
 المصادف 18/7/2016 القاء درسان في اللاهوت، الدرس الاول عن لاهوت
 كنيسة المشرق من كتاب (الجوهرة)، والدرس الثاني عن اللاهوت الليتورجي
 (تفسير القداس الالهي).
 الاحد:
 المصادف 31 / 7 / 2016 اقامة القداس الالهي الاحد الخامس من زمن الصيف.
 الاحد:
 المصادف 31 / 7 / 2016 مساء، لقاء مع الشبيبة لدراسة اللغة الاشورية وتفسير
 الكتاب المقدس.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أغسطس 2016)

*النائب جوزيف صليوا يطالب بصرف رواتب المهجرين المتقاعدين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 طالب رئيس كتلة الوركاء النيابية جوزيف  صليوا سبي بترويج معاملات التقاعد للمهجرين النازحين الذين تمت احالتهم على  التقاعد وايجاد الحلول السريعة لهذه الشريحة.
 ووجه النائب في 20/7/2016 كتاباً الى هيئة  التقاعد الوطنية يطالب فيه متابعة تنفيذ قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم 30 لسنة  2016 الخاص بتسهيل استحصال الحقوق التقاعدية للنازحين ممن بلغت اعمارهم  السن القانونية.
 وذكر النائب جوزيف صليوا انه يتوجب على  جميع النازحين المحالين على التقاعد التوجه الى الدوائر المعنية والمطالبة  بتفعيل هذا القرار وانه سيتابع شخصياً طلبات المواطنين المتقاعدين النازحين  الذين يجدون صعوبة في تنفيذ القرار.
 مبنياً اهمية جلب كل مواطن القرار اعلاه والمطالبة بتنفيذه.
 وجاء في كتاب مكتب النائب المرسل الى رئيس  الوزراء الدكتور حيدر العبادي في 1/6/2016  بضرور الايعاز الى الدوائر  المعنية في الاسراع بانجاز معاملات التقاعد استناداً الى الراتب الأسمي او  الاستمرار في صرف الرواتب لحين تحرير مدينة الموصل.
 في شأن متصل يذكر ان مجلس الوزراء قرر في  جلسته الاعتيادية قراراً بالرقم 30 لسنة 2016  بتوجيه هيئة التقاعد الوطنية  والوزارات والجهات غير المرتبطة بوزارة بتقديم جميع التسهيلات والمساعدات  اللازمة للموظفين النازحين الذين بلغت اعمارهم السن القانونية للأحالة على  التقاعد.

 --

 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب جوزيف صليوا سبي
      كتلة الوركاء الديمقراطية


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أغسطس 2016)

*لويس مرقوس نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي يتدارس مع  عدد من الخبراء والناشطين الحقوقيين التعديلات المطلوبة على قانون ( 5 )  الخاص بحقوق الاقليات في اقليم كوردستان*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 2/8/2016
   بدعوة من منظمة هارتلاند الاينس  الدولية، تدارس السيد لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الإنسان يوم 30/7/2016 في اربيل مع عدد من الخبراء القانونيين في القانون  الدولي والجنائي وقضاة واكادميين ونشطاء حقوقيين التعديل لقانون رقم ( 5 )  2016 المتعلق بحقوق المكونات في إقليم كردستان العراق الصادر من برلمان  الاقليم والمصادق علية من قبل رئاسة الاقليم عام 2015 .
  يذكر أن منظمة هارتلاند ألاينس الدولية  كانت قد عقدت سلسة ورشات عمل في المدافعة القانونية  لوضع مسودة تعديل لهذا  القانون الذي كان وما زال يفتقر الى الاحكام الجزائية والمضامين الاخرى  لتعزيز حرية ووجود المكونات ( الاقليات ) كجماعات وأفراد ، وقد شاركت منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان في عدد من هذه الورشات الى جانب منظمات  حقوقية وشخصيات اكاديمية ناشطة في المدافعة عن حقوق الأقليات واستمرت لمدة  عام من اجل اقتراح توصيات هامة لعزيز القانون وتضمينه الاحكام الجزائية  المطلوبة ترسيخا للحريات العامة ومنع التغيير الديموغرافي في مناطق  الاقليات ( المكونات).
  وبعد التوقيع على المسودة المقترحة  الجديدة والتي تم إغنائها من خلال التوصيات المقدمة من قبل هذه المنظمات  والتي ساهمت منظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان فيها بالشكل المتميز كونها مهتمة  بشأن المكونات ( الاقليات ) وداعمة لحقوق الانسان والحريات العامة .
 ومن المنتظر طرح المسودة على رجال دين  من  ابناء الاقليات للإطلاع عليها وبيان آراءهم بما جاء فيها من احكام  ومضامين، ثم سيعاد تقديمها الى برلمان حكومة اقليم كردستان العراق بإسم  المنظمات الحقوقية والشخصيات الدينية والناشطين الحقوقيين والقضاة  والاكادميين الموقعين عليها تمهيدا لمناقشتها مجددا والتصويت عليها بدل  النسخة المقررة الحالية حماية للتنوع الذي يتميز به العراق عموما .
 يشار الى أن منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان  هي إحدى منظمات تحالف الاقليات العراقية الذي عمل جاهداً مع أكثر من منظمة  دولية ووطنية لتعميم  وتعزيز القانون  ليكون ضامنا من اجل  تحقيق العدالة  الاجتماعية والحفاظ على حقوق المكونات ( الاقليات )  ونشر مبادئ السلم  الاهلي .


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أغسطس 2016)

*كتلة الوركاء : للمكون المسيحي حصة في رئاسة اللجان النيابية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 طالب رئيس كتلة الوركاء الديمقراطية  النيابية جوزيف صليوا سبي هيئة رئاسة مجلس النواب العراقي العمل على تنفيذ  قرارات اجتماع اللجنة التوافقية في 29/10/2014 بخصوص انتخاب رؤساء اللجان  النيابية الدائمة واستبدال رئاستها كل سنتين.
 وشدد  النائب جوزيف صليوا على ضرورة  انتخاب احد اعضاء المكون الكلداني السرياني الاشوري والأرمني لرئاسة لجنة  حقوق الانسان النيابية حصراً ، حسب الاتفاق السياسي في انتخاب رؤساء اللجان  النيابية.
 وذكر صليوا ان اناطة رئاسة هذه اللجنة  المهمة الى المكون سيرجع بالفائدة اليهم كونها معنية برصد الانتهاكات  وتقديمها الى الجهات المعنية والتواصل مع الجهات الدولية المعنية بحقوق  الانسان. وبالتالي فأن معاناة ابناء المكون الكلداني السرياني الاشوري  والارمني " المسيحي" من يجب ان تصل الى جميع المنظمات المعنية بحقوق  الانسان والعمل على تقليل الانتهاكات بحقهم.
 واعتبر النائب جوزيف صليوا أن التخلي عن  رئاسة هذه اللجنة وأناطة رئاسة اي لجنة أخرى الى المكون من أجل مصالح شخصية  تعتبر خيانة بحق هذا المكون المغبون.
    يذكر ان رئاسة الجنة المذكورة اي "لجنة حقوق الأنسان" انيطت الى المكون التركماني خلال السنتين الماضيتين.


 --
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب جوزيف صليوا سبي
 كتلة الوركاء الديمقراطية


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أغسطس 2016)

*فرع كركوك لاتحاد النساء الآشوري يحضر محاضرة "المرأة ودورها في الكنيسة"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كركوك / سوزان يوخنا
  حضر وفد من فرع كركوك لاتحاد النساء  الآشوري ،المحاضرة التي ألقتها السيدة بشرى القس موسى إحدى عضوات الاتحاد،  يوم الجمعة 29 تموز 2016 وعلى قاعة كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمذان في كركوك.
 وركزت المحاضرة حول دور المرأة في المجتمع  المسيحي والكنيسة ، والى بعض الامثلة من "النساء المسيحيات" خلال التاريخ  القديم والجديد ، والمرأة اليوم ودورها في الكنيسة وتقوية الايمان في  الاسرة المسيحية وتثقيفها ، حيث لايقتصر دورها في الاعمال المنزلية وتربية  الاطفال فقط.
   هذا وحضر المحاضرة الاب كوركيس يوسف  راعي كنيسة مار كوركيس الشهيد لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية وجمع كبير من ابناء  شعبنا بضمنهم وفد الاتحاد والذي ضم كل من السيدات شوشن برجم واستر يلدا  وشميران اوشانا عضوات فرع كركوك .


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أغسطس 2016)

*فيديو... المطران يوسف توما: هجرة المسيحيين من الشرق الأوسط ليست حلا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- فرانس24/

 ضيف حلقة "حوار" على شاشة فرانس24 المطران  يوسف توما، رئيس أساقفة كركوك والسليمانية في العراق، للحديث عن وضع  المسيحيين في الشرق والآفاق المفتوحة أمامهم.




https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CuNyis3gaOI


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أغسطس 2016)

*(كابني) تغيث عوائل ايزيدية افتقدت الرعاية طيلة فترة نزوحها من قريتها في سنجار*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني )-الاعلام
 طيلة عامين هي الفترة التي قضتها (50)  عائلة من المكون الايزيدي وهي بعيدة عن كل مقومات العيش ومستلزمات الحياة   بعد ان اضطرتها الظروف الصعبة للنزوح عن منطقتها الاصلية في قرية تل قصب  بقضاء سنجار واضطرارها للاستقرار بملاذها في قرية نائية تدعى قرية (خراب  ديم ).
 ومنطقة (خراب ديم)  التي تقع بالقرب من  الطريق الرئيسي المؤدي لقضاء (زاخو) التابع لمحافظة (دهوك) تفتقر للخدمات  الضرورية  خصوصا بغياب الماء الصالح للشرب وعدم توفر الكهرباء فضلا عن عدم  التفات المنظمات الانسانية وزيارتها لتلك العوائل التي استقرت بتلك المنطقة  بعد ما عاشته من ظروف النزوح المريرة  لتعمل في الزراعة مستفيدة من قرب  النهر الذي سكنت بمحاذاته ، لكنها لم توظف هذا الامر بسبب تكاليف النقل  الباهظة التي تتكبدها بتسويق الخضروات التي تقوم بزراعتها ..
 ومؤخرا التفتت منظمة (كابني ) لتلك  العوائل  التي سكنت في اكواخ طينية مدعمة بنبات القصب لتمد المنظمة يد  العون لهذه العوائل حيث قدمت لها ملابس واغذية مركزة خاصة بالاطفال ممن  عانوا من امراض الجفاف والاسهال بسبب تناولهم للماء غير الصالح للشرب اسوة  بعائلاتهم كما زارتهم العيادة المتنقلة الخاصة بالمنظمة لتباشر بتقديم  خدماتها الطبية لهم  فضلا عن توفير الادوية للمرضى منهم ..


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أغسطس 2016)

*الوفد العراقي المشارك في أيام الشبيبة العالمية يعود الى الوطن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 عاد الى ارض الوطن الوفد العراقي المشارك  في أيام الشبيبة العالمية في بولندا والمؤلف من حوالي 200 شاب وشابة يوم  الثلاثاء المصادف 2/8/2016. بعد ان شارك في مختلف الفعاليات الدينية  والثقافية التي تضمنتها أيام الشبيبة، ابتداء من عيش خبرة في أحد أبرشيات  مدينة فورسلاف برفقة الإباء المخلصين، الى المشاركة في استقبال البابا  فرنسيس والقداس الختامي الكبير الذي أقيم في ميدان الرحمة في مدينة  كراكوفيا.
 شارك الوفد العراقي في هذا الحدث العالمي للصلاة من اجل ان  يحل السلام في بلدنا العراق وان تنتهي الحروب في الشرق الأوسط، وان تنتهي  معاناة العوائل التي هجرت منازلتها بعد سيطرة تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية على  مدينة الموصل وسهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أغسطس 2016)

*مداخلة السيدة باسكال وردا في مؤتمر بواشنطن عن التهديدات التي تتعرض لها الأقليات الدينية تنال الكثير من الاهتمام*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم- HHRO/
 2/8/2016


أصداء ايجابية كبيرة لدقة المعلومات والتحليلات التي أدلت بها رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان
 نالت التشخيصات التي ادلت بها السيدة  باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان وزيرة الهجرة والمهجرين  الاسبق عضو شبكة النساء العراقيات خلال المؤتمر الذي عقد يومي 28-29  تموز2016 في جامعة جورج تاون في واشنطن ، الكثير من الاهتمام وحظيت بأصداء  ايجابية على درجة من الوضوح نظرا للمصداقية التي تحدثت بها السيدة وردا وما  قدمت من معلومات موثقة عن الانتهاكات التي تتعرض لها الأقليات وهدف  الإرهابيين الذين يريدون افراغ البلاد من المسيحيين والايزيديين وغيرهم من  اصحاب الديانات غير المسلمة .
 كما أشارت بالتفصيل الى الجرائم التي  ارتكبتها داعش من قتل وسبي وإجبار على تغيير القناعات الدينية وتدمير  المعالم التراثية والحضارية الخاصة بالعراقيين الاصلاء واجراءات ترحيل  وتهجير قسري .
 وأشار مراقبون الى اهمية ما أكدته السيدة  باسكال وردا على ضرورة ان تكون هناك مساعدات لوجستية دولية لتدريب الأجهزة  الأمنية واستعادة ثقتهم بسلطاتهم وتامين عودة امنة للمهجرين والنازحين بعد  تطهير مناطقهم من سيطرة داعش عليها وتأكيدها ان تحقيق عدالة انتقالية تتطلب  تعويض مجزي ومشروع للضحايا واعادة اعمار المناطق المنكوبة وترميم العلاقات  بين المواطنين بما يصون وحدة المجتمع العراقي ويحفظ جميع الهويات.
 كما توقف المشاركون في المؤتمر بمزيد من  الاهتمام للتشخيص الذي أطلقته السيدة وردا باعتماد ورش تدريبية للعديد من  السياسيين العراقيين من اجل تأهيلهم بعيدا عن سطوة الفساد والنزعات  الطائفية والمناطقية .
 يشار الى ان المؤتمر انعقد تحت عناوين (  التهديدات التي تتعرض لها الاقليات الدينية والاثنية ) واشرف على انعقاده  القائمون على مشروع الحرية الدينية التابع الى جامعة جورج تاون بالتعاون مع  وزارة الخارجية الامريكية وجامعة بايلور ( معهد دراسات الدين ) وحضره عدد  من الشخصيات الثقافية والفكرية والدبلوماسية وبرلمانيون ونشطاء مجتمع مدني.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أغسطس 2016)

*المجلس الشعبي في اليوم الاول للمؤتمر العالمي  : رغم الوعود الكثيرة من المجتمع الدولي لأبناء شعبنا الأ إن معاناتنا  ونزيف الهجرة في تصاعد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 فيلنيوس / لتوانيا
 باشر المؤتمر العالمي لمناقشة أوضاع  الأقليات المسيحية في المنطقة التي تعرضت للإبادة الجماعية أعماله صباح يوم  ٢٩ تموز٢٠١٦ في العاصمة فيلنيوس/ جمهوريه لتوانيا،  وقد تحدث في اليوم  الأول للمؤتمر ٢٣ باحثا ومختصا في قضايا الإبادة الجماعية والجرائم الدولية  التي ترتكب ضد الاقليات خلال القرن الماضي والوقت الحاضر ، كما أشارت بعض  البحوث الى ان مستقبل الأقليات المسيحية مجهولا ومأساويا في ظل تصاعد  العمليات الارهابية من قبل القوى التكفيرية والأسلاميين المتطرفين ضد  المسيحيين والأقليات غير المسلمة في الشرق الأوسط وخاصة في سوريا والعراق  وأمام صمت كبير من قبل المجتمع الدولي ، كما تقدم عدد من الباحثين تقديم  دراسات للحقب التأريخية لأضطهاد المسيحيين وخاصة في ظل الدولة العثمانية ،   كما أكد الباحثين إن غياب الدور الروسي وعدم التفاعل الجدي والعملي  بمعاناة  ومستقبل المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط وخاصة في سوريا والعراق  أدى  الى تنامي تلك المجموعات الارهابية وعلى رأسها ما يعرف بتنظيم دوله الخلافه  الاسلاميه في سوريا والعراق( داعش) ، كما أشار بعض المختصين ، إن مسيحيي  الشرق أصبحوا ضحية الصراعات السياسية والمصالح الدولية .
 هذا وقد قدم أبناء شعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري ثلاث ورقات للمؤتمر من روسيا البرفيسور يوسف زيا أستاذ في  جامعة موسكو/  قسم علم الاجتماع والسياسة  ومن أرمينيا الأستاذة ارينا  غاسباريان / كلية الهندسة /جامعة يريفان ورئيسة اتحاد المنظمات الآشورية  وكامل زومايا مسؤول مكتب المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  في  المانيا ، حيث أكدوا  أبناء شعبنا في كلماتهم على ان ما يجري اليوم من  إبادة جماعية للشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في سوريا والعراق هو نتاج ما  تعرض له شعبنا من إبادات جماعية متتالية من القرن العشرين في التاريخ  الحديث ابتداءا من مذابح سيفو عام ١٩١٥ على يد الدولة العثمانية ومرورا بما  أقترفه الجيش العراقي من مذابح في بلدة سميل عام ١٩٣٣ وصوريا عام ١٩٦٩ ،  واليوم لما يتعرض له شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري الى إبادة جماعية بعد  سقوط النظام الديكتاتوري في نيسان/  ٢٠٠٣  وما تلاها من احتلال مروع في  سقوط آخر قلاع مناطق سكننا التاريخية في الموصل وسهل نينوى بشكل خاص ،   أضافة الى مايتعرض له جميع  الأقليات في عموم العراق ، كما تم عرض الفلم  الوثائقي (صامدون رغم الإبادات)  من انتاج قناة عشتار الذي يوثق جانب كبير  من معاناه شعبنا وما تعرض له من إبادات جماعية خلال القرن الماضي وحتى  احتلال سهل نينوى من قبل تنظيم داعش الإرهابي في حزيران ٢٠١٤
 من جانب آخر أجاب زومايا على اسئلة  المشاركين التي كانت تتمحور عن موقف الحكومة العراقية والمجتمع الدولي  بأتجاه حماية المسيحيين في العراق ، وكذلك عن مطاليب شعبنا بخصوص الحماية  الدولية والسبل في إيقاف نزيف الهجرة واقامة منطقة  الحكم الذاتي في مناطق  سكنه الحاليّة ، كما أشار الى غياب الدور الروسي السياسي في الاعتراف بما  تعرض له المسيحيين والأقليات كونها إبادة جماعية وضرورة تقديم الملف  للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية بمساعدة ودعم المجتمع الدولي .
  الجدير بالذكر  ان الباحثين  والمختصين  في شؤون التأريخ والعلوم السياسية والذين شاركوا في اليوم الاول للمؤتمر  قدموا من دول مختلفة من روسيا الأتحادية ولاتفيا ووروسيا البيضاء وبولونيا  وقرقيزيا وأرمينيا واوكرانيا وصربيا وألمانيا وهنغاريا وسلوفاكيا واليونان  أضافه الى الدوله المضيفة لتوانيا.



































​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أغسطس 2016)

* وفد من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان يتفقد المخيمات الجديدة قرب مخمور لاستقبال النازحين من مناطق القيارة جنوب الموصل *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - HHRO/



 الوفد الذي ضم السيدين وليم وردا ويوحنا يوسف توايا يلتقي عددا من  النازحين ويدون مشاهدات عن الماساة التي عانى منها هؤلاء النازحون قبل  فرارهم من داعش
السيدان وردا وتوايا يؤكدان اهمية تقديم مساعدات عاجلة لهؤلاء النازحين
 .وفد حمورابي يشارك في توزيع مواد الاغاثة التي تولت تقديمها مؤسسة فوكسيف الايطالية الانسانية

 تفقد وفد من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الانسان يوم الاثنين 1/8/2016 ،مخيمات جديدة لنازحين اقيمت قرب مخمور في  منطقة ديبكة لاستقبال المواطنين الذين غادروا مناطق القيارة جنوبي الموصل  خلال عمليات تحريرها على يد القوات العراقية من ارهابي داعش ، والتقوا بعدد  من هؤلاء النازحين وقد ضم وفد حمورابي السيدين وليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات  العامة في المنظمة والمحامي يوحنا يوسف توايا مسؤول فرع المنظمة في اربيل ،  واجرى الوفد عددا من اللقاءات مع نازحين مستفسرا عن اوضاعهم وما تعرضوا له  خلال سيطرة داعش على قراهم وبلداتهم ، حيث تحدثوا عن الماساة التي عاشوها  والجرائم التي ارتكبتها داعش ضدهم مشيرين الى ان خلاصهم الحقيقي يكمن  بتحرير مناطقهم وعودتهم الى منازلهم ، واثناء تجوال وفد حمورابي تبين له  النقص الشديد في الخدمات العامة و كذلك قلة الحاجات المتوفرة هناك حيث  انعكست المعاناة بصورة واسعة على الاطفال والنساء .
 كما رافق وفد منظمة  حمورابي مؤسسة فوكسيف الايطالية المعنية بالاغاثة وتلبية المساعدات من  خلال تجهيز النازحين بالمواد المفقودة " غير المتوفرة "، حيث تم توزيع  كميات من حليب الاطفال وعبوات المياه وحفاضات للتخفيف من معاناة هؤلاء  الاطفال .
 الى ذلك صرح السيد وليم وردا الى مندوب شبكة نركال الاخبارية  بعد اتمام جولته في تلك المخيمات ان ما شاهده هناك يتطلب الكثير من  الرعاية والاهتمام الاغاثي.
 كما صرح السيد يوحنا يوسف توايا لمندوب  شبكة نركال الاخبارية ان ما شاهده وفد حمورابي في جولته التفقدية يحتاج الى  سرعة قياسية الى تقديم الخدمات اللازمة للنازحين .


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أغسطس 2016)

*مشاركة مكثفة من الطلاب الناجحين للصف السادس العلمي بدورات التقوية المدعومة من(كابني)*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني )-الاعلام
 شهدت دورات التقوية  الخاصة بالطلبة  الناجحين للصف السادس العلمي مشاركة كثيفة من هذه الشريحة في الدورات التي  دعمت اقامتها منظمة (كابني ) من اجل مساعدة الطلاب وتقوية استيعابهم تحضيرا  للعام الدراسي الجديد الذي سينطلق قريبا ..وشهد المركز المفتتح للطلبة  القاطنين في مركز مدينة (دهوك) والمقام في قاعة كنيسة الرسولين ماربطرس  ومار بولس مشاركة ايجابية من قبل الطلاب الذي سجلوا على عدد من المناهج  العلمية ، ليتلقوا فيها محاضرات من اساتذة اكفاء ومتخصصين ،فضلا عن مشاركة  اخرى ايجابية للطلبة القاطنين في ناحية (سرسنك) حيث باشروا  دورات التقوية  التي افتتحت في وقت سابق في هذه المنطقة وبلغت اعداد الطلاب في هذا المركز  (25) طالبا وطالبة ..كما في السياق ذاته شهدت دورة تعليم اللغة الكردية  المدعومة من قبل منظمة (كابني ) والتي تيسرت اقامتها لشرائح النازحين حيث  انطلقت مؤخرا  في ناحية (سرسنك) حضورا لافتا حيث اشترك بالدورة المذكورة  (65) مشاركا من مختلف المكونات ومن كلا الجنسين ليتسنى لهم تعلم اللغة التي  ستوفر لهم فرص عمل في منطقة نزوحهم الحالية ..


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أغسطس 2016)

*مكتبة الثقافة السريانية تهدي كتبا لمحبي الثقافة الورقية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أقامت مكتبة الثقافة السريانية التابعة  للمديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية، معرضها الأول للكتاب المجاني  على قاعة متحف التراث السرياني صباح الثلاثاء 2/8/2016 وسط حضور متميز  لنخبة من المثقفين والأدباء والفنانين والأكاديميين ومحبي القراءة والاطلاع  فضلا عن عدد من ممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني و وسائل الإعلام والقنوات  الفضائية.
 إفتتح المعرض الكاتب والمؤرخ والتربوي  الأستاذ بهنام حبابه بمشاركة الأستاذ كريستوف يلدا القيادي في الحزب  الديمقراطي الكوردستاني والأستاذ د.أمجد حويزي المدير العام للثقافة  والفنون السريانية/وكالة.
 بداية رحبت السيدة جاندارك هوزايا مديرة  مكتبة الثقافة السريانية، بالحضور قائلة (نرحب بكم في المعرض الاول للكتاب  المجاني و نحن نتنسم عطر و رائحة الورق المحبر و تجمعنا الثقافة الورقية و  حب الكلمة الصادقة المعبرة...) كما أشارت الى أهمية إقامة هذا المعرض  الرائد والفريد من نوعه من حيث كونه يهدي الكتاب لمحبيه مجانا، بالتزامن مع  الذكرى الثانية لتهجير أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري من الموصل  وقرى سهل نينوى قسرا، ليؤكد أن شعبا سيفه القلم وترسه الكتاب، قدم للبشرية  انجازات خالدة هو شعب حي لا يموت و ينهض من جديد. كما أشارت الى دور مكتبة  الثقافة السريانية في توفير المصادر والمراجع المهمة للباحثين وطلبة  الدراسات لما تحفل به رفوفها من كتب ودوريات.
 كما تزين هذا المعرض بحفل توقيع كتب من  إصدارات المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية، لأربعة من الأدباء  والكتاب هم: زهير بردى ومجموعته الشعرية (المكان إلى الابد)، شاكر سيفو  ومجموعته الشعرية (طوبى لنجوم ألوهيتكم)، هيثم بردى وكتابه (سركون بولص  عنقاء الشعر العراقي الحديث) ومحمد أحمد إسماعيل الذي ترجم كتاب (قصاصون  عراقيون سريان في مسيرة القصة العراقية) الى اللغة الكوردية.
 أعرب الحضور عن إعجابهم الشديد بفكرة  المعرض الذي يعد الاول من نوعه من حيث تقديمه كنزا من الكتب كهدية لمحبي  القراءة والباحثين والدارسين، ودونوا في سجل الزيارات عبارات التقدير  والتشجيع والاعجاب. وواصل المعرض نجاحه في يومه الثاني.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2016)

*الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان تزور جمعية حدياب للكفاءات*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار رئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان  في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حميد مراد مقر جمعية حدياب للكفاءات في  مدينة عنكاوا بمحافظة اربيل، وكان في استقباله رئيس الجمعية الدكتور حبيب  حنا منصور والسادة اعضاء الادارة كل من السيد عزيز عمانوئيل والدكتور رمزي  روفائيل ابراهيم والدكتور رغد زهير يوسف.
 وجرى خلال اللقاء تبادل الآراء حول جملة  من المواضيع التي تخص الشأن الوطني والقومي الخاص بأبناء شعبنا .. واعرب  الجانبان عن اهمية التركيز على القضايا المستقبلية للنازحين وما يعترض  عودتهم من عقبات وكيفية تذليلها .. ثم قدم رئيس جمعية حدياب نبذه عن  الدراسة الاكاديمية المزمع تقديمها قريبا ً حول مستقبل الاقليات بعد تحرير  اراضيهم من تنظيم داعش الارهابي.
  وفي نهاية اللقاء اكد الطرفان على تعزيز  التعاون المشترك في المجالات كافة، وفتح افاق جديدة بما يخدم عمل المنظمات  المدنية في تقوية اواصر مرتكزات المجتمع.

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 4 / آب / 2016
www.ihrsusa.net


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2016)

*رسالة البطريرك ساكو بمناسبة مرور سنتين على مأساة تَهجير ِأهالي الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 نحن المسيحيين مدعوون للسير على خطى السيد  المسيح له المجد، لنكونَ دعاةَ سلامٍ ٍ وسعاةً في إثر المحبةِ لخيرِ  الإنسانيةِ جَمعاء. وكما زرع آباؤنا وأجدادُنا في هذه الأرض المباركة مع  حباتِ الحنطة أديرةً، ومع أشجارِ النخيل كنائس ومدارس ومستشفيات، وروَوها  بدمائهم، فكانوا شهداءَ لإيمانهم وشهوداً له، هكذا علينا نحن أولادهم  واحفادهم ان نقتفيَ أثارَهم، ونحافظ على ما ورثناه عبر آلاف السنين: أرضاً  وتاريخاً ولغةً وقيماً وروحانيةً، انها أمانةٌ في أعناقِنا، ورسالةٌ تملأنا  ثقةً بأن نورَ الله سيُبدِّد الظلامَ، وسيُشرق بنوره وسلامِه علينا.
 في الذكرى الثانية لمأساةِ أهالي الموصل  (10-17حزيران 2014) وسكانِ بلدات سهل نينوى (ليلة 6/7 آب 2014)، يعودُ إلى  الأذهان حرفُ النون (ن) الذي وَسَم به المُضطـَهـِدون بيوت المسيحيين في  الموصل وغيرها ليكون رمزاً يُشير إلى هويّتهم الدينية، وإذا ما تأملنا في  النون (نونا السريانية) السمكة،  وكيف استخدم المسيحيون المُضطـَهَدون كلمة  (ichthus اليونانية–  السمكة) ايام الكنيسة الأولى في دياميس روما،  للدلالة على بعضهم البعض لان الحروف الاُوَل تعبر عن شهادة إيمانِهم  بالمسيح، وكيف انعكست الآية اليوم، قد نجد في عودة النون بهذه القُوّة بعد  ألفي عامٍ تقريباً، مقاربةً ليست من قبيل الصدفة البحتة، بل علامةً من  علاماتِ الأزمنة،  ودرساً جديراً بالاْهتمام والتأمل!
 تمرّ علينا اليوم هذه الذكرى الأليمة  والمحزنة، والإرهاب بتنظيماته المختلفة، لم يُدحر بعد، والصراعات لم تنتهِ،  وانتهاكاتُ حقوقِ الإنسان لا تزال تَتعاظم على أكثر من صعيد، ومحاولات  المصالحة الوطنية تُراوح مكانَها، والوعود بالإصلاح والقضاء على الفساد  وبناء الدولة المدنيّة، ومكافحة البطالة والفقر، والجهل والمرض، لم تتجاوز  كونَها وعوداً، رغم ذلك لا يزال العراقيون، بكلِّ أطيافِهم يتطلعون نحو غدٍ  أفضل، لاسيما أن الانتصارات بدأت تتحقق، وتُقهقر داعش.  وهنا لا بدّ ان  نؤكد على أهمية الاسراع في عملية تحرير الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى وتمكين  الأهالي من العودة الى بيوتهم بعد توفير الحماية اللازمة لهم. وبما أن  تحرير كامل التراب العراقي آتٍ لا محالة نود اقتراح بعضِ الأفكار العملية  لمرحلة ما بعد داعش:


 دعوة العراقيين الى التفكير الموضوعي والتعاطي بعقلانيّة بعيدة عن  الثأريّة، ومراجعة حقيقية للواقع المقلق لمنع الانجرار إلى مزيد من الدماء  والخراب. وحدتهم خلاصهم.

 2.    الوقوف بوجه كلِّ من يسعى  لـِ"اختطاف" الوطن والدين وتجييرهما لحسابه الخاص، مدعيّا الوصاية عليهما،  وداعياً باسمهما إلى قتل المدنيين وتدمير المؤسسات والبنى التحتية، بعيداً  كل البعد عن طبيعة التعايش والتآخي، وعن طبيعة الدين. وعليه ندعو  المرجعيّات السياسيّة والدينيّة إلى رفعِ غطاءِ الشرعيّة عمن يسلك هذا  المنحى التخريبي والتبرؤ منه.
 مطالبة كلِّ من يدعم التنظيمات التخريبية ويمدها بالمال والسلاح  بالكفِّ عن ارتكاب هذه الكبائر. فالإرهابي ليس الذي يُنفِّذ فحسب، بل هو  كلُّ من يصنع هذا الفكر التخريبي ويبثه ويموِّله. نحن أمام تلوث فكري خطير  يهدد التوازن الديني والمذهبي والعرقي في المنطقة والذي ظلَّ صامداً كلَّ  هذه القرون.
 رفض حالة الإحباط المسيطرة على كثيرين، ولا يدّعي أحدٌ أنه شعور غيرُ  مبرر، فنحن جميعا ًمشتركون في الألم ونعيشُ المعاناة نفسِها، لكن الاستسلام  لليأس قد يَقتل الروح، ويطفئ الرجاء بغدٍ أفضل.
 الفكر المتطرف لا ينتهي الا بفكر منفتح وسليم، ولا بد من تعبئة شاملة  لتفكيك هذه الأيديولوجية ببناء ثقافة جديدة ورؤية واضحة قائمة على قيم  التلاقي والقبول المتبادل واحترام إنسانية الانسان، وتثبيت المشترَكات  كالسلام والاستقرار والعدالة والمساواة، وإعادة إعمار البشر قبل الحجر،  فإفلاسُ دولةٍ ما لا يعني خلوَّ خزائنها وحسب، بل خلوها من أبنائها ذوي  الخبرات والكفاءات والمؤمنين بوطنهم.

  العمل على صياغة نظامٍ سياسيّ مدنيٍ يكون بمثابة عقدٍ اجتماعيٍ  (دستور) جديدٍ يُعالجُ أسباب الأزمة بعيداً عن المنطلقات الطائفية والقومية  والدينية والحزبية، ويحترم هواجسَ الجميع في التمثيل والمشاركة، فيغدو  العراقيون أبناء الاسرة العراقية الكبيرة، بتنوعهم وأطيافهم علامةً مضيئة.
 اليوم عندما يدعونا بعض ُالمسيحيين إلى  العمل من اجل تيسير هجرتِهم، ودعم سعيِهم لأجل اللجوء إلى هذه الدولة أو  تلك أملاً في أن يكون مستقبلُهم أكثر أمناً وضماناً، إننا نتفهم وجعَهم  وقلقهم حول المستقبل بسبب التطرف الديني، وعمليات الترحيل القَسري،  والتغيير الديموغرافي، والاستيلاء على البيوت والأراضي، والقوانين المجحِفة  بحقهم، وتجاهل حضورهم وعدم مشاركتهم في القرار ، نقول لهم:  لا تخافوا   فان الله الذي وضعتم رجاءَكم فيه، وخرجتم من بيوتكم صفرَ اليدين لتُحافظوا  على ايمانِكم، سيُعيدُكم إلى بيوتِكم سالمين، وتنتهي معاناتُكم في تيهِ  التهجير.
  ونحن ككنيسة نعبَّر عن عميق الألم والحزن  على ضحايا الاعتداءات الإرهابية كلِّها، ونُدين بشدة الأحداث المروِّعة  التي قضى الكثير من الابرياء فيها، أو تعرضوا لتهجيرٍ قسري مُمَنهَج، ونجدد  تأكيدَنا على تضامنِ الكنيسة الكامل مع كلِّ الأطرافِ المنكوبة، ونُصلِّي  من أجل الشهداء والجرحى والمفقودين والمهجَّرين. فالصلاة والوحدة سلاحُنا  في مواجهة الظلم. نحن لا نحمل سلاحاً (حماية المواطنين واجب الدولة)، بل  صليباً يَدعونا الى ايمانٍ حقيقي، إيمانٍ نُعبِّر عنه بالصلاةِ وخدمة  المحبة والرحمة والصبرِ والصمودِ، وان نُسهم بقسطنا في تحقيق السلام  والتفاهم. لنضع رجاءَنا في الله، ونتكل عليه، ولنتمسك برسالتِنا مهما غلـَت  التضحيات.

           + لويس روفائيل ساكو
 بطريرك بابل على الكلدان في العراق والعالم


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2016)

*(كابني ) توزع مستلزمات الاغاثة الصيفية للنازحين في منطقة سرسنك وبردرش*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني ) –الاعلام

 واصلت منظمة (كابني ) تنفيذها لبرنامج  الاغاثة الصيفية المدعوم من قبل الكنيسة اللوثرية في وسط المانيا اضافة  للكنيسة اللوثرية البافارية ..وقال مشتاق جليل مدير التوزيعات في المنظمة  ان الاخيرة قامت بتوزيع مستلزمات الاغاثة الصيفية من مراوح ومبردات هواء  اضافة للثلاجات على 180 عائلة من النازحين من ابناء شعبنا في منطقتي سرسنك  وبردرش في محافظة دهوك ..تجدر الاشارة الى ان منظمة (كابني ) كانت قد اطلقت  مشروعها الاغاثي الخاص بفصل الصيف نهاية شهر تموز (يوليو ) الماضي  من  خلال توزيعها للمستلزمات الصيفية للنازحين في مركز مدينة دهوك والقرى  التابعة لها حيث شمل التوزيع ما يقارب 1500 عائلة ..


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2016)

*جان هيسبورغ مسؤول في مكتب المفوضية السامية  لحقوق الانسان في جنيف يلتقي السادة لويس مرقوس ايوب ووليم وردا ويوحنا  يوسف توايا في اربيل*






 


 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 HHRO
 4/8/2016

      -  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تضع المسؤول الدولي في صورة تحديات حقوق  الانسان بعد تحرير المناطق العراقية من سيطرة المجاميع الارهابية الداعشية
     -  منظمة حمورابي تدعو الامم المتحدة الى الحرص على رصد وفضح الانتهاكات التي  تتعرض لها الاقليات العراقية بعيدا عن اية محاباة او مجاملات

     التقى السيد جان هيسبورغ احد   المسؤولين في مكتب المفوضية السامية لحقوق الانسان  التابع للامم المتحدة  في جنيف مسؤولين في منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان وجرى اللقاء في اربيل نهار  يوم 3/8/2016، حيث ضم وفد المنظمة السادة لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس  المنظمة ووليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات فيها و يوحنا يوسف رئيس فرع المنظمة في  اربيل، وياتي اللقاء في اطار مهمة استطلاعية للمسؤول الدولي لمعرفة مدى  تأثير التقارير التي تعدها المنظمة الدولية عن انتهاكات حقوق الانسان في  العراق، هذا وجرى البحث خلال اللقاء في الواقع الانساني والاجتماعي والنفسي  للمكونات العراقية ( الاقليات) بصورة خاصة  والواقع الانساني والاجتماعي  في العراق بصورة عامة .
 وتطرق  الطرفان  الى اهمية  تكثيف وتعزيز  دور الامم المتحدة الرقابي والحقوقي في منطقة سهل نينوى بعد تحريرها من  المجاميع الارهابية الداعشية حيث جددت  منظمة حمورابي تاكيدها على اهمية   وجود  مكاتب للامم المتحدة  في المناطق المحررة من اجل حماية السلم الاهلي  ومنع التجاوزات ووضع حد لاية انتهاكات تتمثل بتغييرات ديموغرافية او ضغط  على السكان هناك بعد عودتهم .
 كما وضعت منظمة حمورابي امام الضيف  المسؤول المعايير المطلوبة للمصالحة المجتمعية والابتعاد عن كل انواع  المساومة والاقصاء والتسلط مع تطبيق العدالة الجنائية ، ونوهت بضرورة  احترام المكونات السياسية الكبيرة لحقوق الاقليات الديموقراطية خلال  الانتخابات في الترشح والاقتراع واكدت حمورابي ايضا على ضرورة ان تحرص  الامم المتحدة على تدوين وكشف الانتهاكات التي تتعرض لها الاقليات العراقية  ولا تكتفي فقط بالاشارة الى ذلك في بعض التقارير وقدمت مثلا في هذا  الاتجاه ما حصل في تعامل الامم المتحدة في موضوع الحريات الدينية للاقليات  وكيف ان المنظمة الدولية لم تدون في تقريرها الانتهاك المتمثل بالمادة 26  ثانيا من البطاقة الوطنية الموحدة بوصفه انتهاكا صارخا لحقوق العراقيين غير  المسلمين .
 وتمنت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان على  الامم المتحدة ان تكون حريصة وعادلة في رصد واعداد التقارير والابتعاد عن  المحاباة والمجاملات للحكومات أو لأية اطراف سياسية او شخصيات حاكمة ، كما  تمنت حمورابي على الامم المتحدة ايضا ان تكون لها مساهماتها في تطوير  القدرات الحقوقية لمنظمات المجتمع المدني العراقي بما يمكنها من رصد وكتابة  التقارير الحقوقية وفق شفافية عالية .
 من جانبه اكد السيد جان هيسبورغ على اهمية  ما طرحته منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان مدونا ما تحدث به السادة لويس مرقوس  ايوب ووليم وردا ويوحنا يوسف توايا ، وكان المسؤول الدولي قد زار بغداد  قبل اربيل، وقد التقته منظمة حمورابي من بين مجموعة من منظمات المجتمع  المدني اختارتهم بعثة الامم المتحدة ( يونامي ) للاجتماع به حيث التقاه  المستشار الاعلامي لمنظمة حمورابي عادل سعد مع عدد من النشطاء الحقوقيين ،  وتحدث ممثل حمورابي في اللقاء ملخصا التحديات التي تواجه رصد وكتابة  التقارير الحقوقية .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2016)

*البطريرك لحام يدعو إلى الصوم والصلاة من أجل إحلال السلام*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أبونا/

 على أثر سلسلة الاعتداءات الإرهابية التي  وقعت في ألمانيا وفرنسا أصدر بطريرك الروم الملكيين غريغوريوس الثالث لحام  نداء قال فيه: "الإرهاب المتصاعد يلفّ العالم. إرهاب متنقّل يهدد بلدانًا  كثيرة، وينشر الذعر في كلّ مكان. أثناء إقامتي في أوروبا، ضرب الإرهاب  ألمانيا على مدى ثلاثة أيام متتالية، في ميونيخ ومدينتين أخريين، ومن ثم في  فرنسا حيث قتل إرهابي كاهنًا أثناء إقامة القداس الإلهي وهو الأب جاك  هامل، وقطع رأسه في الكنيسة".
 أضاف: "هذا ما اختبرناه ونختبره مجدّدًا  في بلدنا الحبيب سورية، واختبرته بلدة القاع اللبنانية الحبيبة، ونذكر  بخاصة ضحايا حلب وشهدائها، وتفجير القامشلي، وقبل شهر تقريبًا محاولة  إرهابية كادت تطال أخانا صاحب الغبطة والقداسة البطريرك أفرام الثاني".
 تابع البطريرك: "إنني أشعر بالألم الكبير  أمام هذه الأعمال الإجرامية، لاسيما في أوروبا حيث الأعداد الكبيرة من  النازحين السوريين وسواهم. هذه الأعمال التي يقوم بها النازحون تثير مشاعر  البغض والكراهية تجاه هؤلاء النازحين. كما أنها تؤثّر على ظروف حياتهم  الصعبة. وقد اختبرنا ذلك في لقاءاتنا مع النازحين من أبناء رعايانا في  ألمانيا".
 وقال: "إننا على أبواب شهر آب المريمي،  وإننا أمام هذه الأوضاع المأسوية، نوجه نداء إلى أبناء رعايانا في أبرشيتنا  البطريركية في دمشق وعلى مستوى أبرشياتنا في سورية وخارجها، داعين من جديد  إلى الصوم والصلاة استعدادًا لعيد انتقال أمنا مريم العذراء، إلى هذا  يدعونا يسوع وكأنه يقول لنا: هذا الإرهاب هذا الإجرام هذا العنف، لا يحارب  إلا بالصوم والصلاة".


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أغسطس 2016)

*منظمة شلومو للتوثيق تقيم معرضا فنيا للصور الفوتوغرافية*


​    عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بحضور سيادة المطران بطرس موشي والاباء  الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات والسيد جوزيف صليوه عضو البرلمان العراقي والسيد  نيسان كرومي قائممقام قضاء الحمدانية وعدد من احزاب ابناء شعبنا ومنظمات  المجتمع المدني وجمع غفير من ابناء شعبنا 
 وبمناسبة الذكرى الثانية  للتهجير ودخولنا السنة الثالثة والذي تعرض له ابناء شعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري والارمني في سهل نينوى والموصل اقامت منظمة شلومو للتوثيق  معرضا فنيا للصور الفوتوغرافية التي توثق عملية الهجرة والانتهاكات  والجرائم يوم الخميس المصادف 4/8/2016 في مجمع عنكاوا 2 وفي قاعة البشارة  والمعرض مستمر ليومين 
 و بدا الاحتفال بوقفة دقيقة للصلاة على ارواح  شهداء العراق وكوردستان من البيشمركة الابطال وبعد ذلك قدم باختصار المسؤول  الاعلامي في منظمة شلومو السيدطاهر سعيد عن كيفية جمع الصور ومدى تعاون  ابناء شعبنا بالمشاركة وارسال نتاجاتهم للمنظمة والغاية الاساسية بالمشاركة  واكد ان جميع الصور المشاركة بالمعرض تم اعتبارها ارشيفا في المنظمة وباسم  المشترك لخدمة ابناء شعبنا الجريح 
 وايضا قدم السيد خالص ايشوع رئيس  منظمة شلومو بيان خاص بالمنظمة حيث قدم الاحصائيات والاعداد المهولة التي  عصفت ابناء شعبنا ونشاطات المنظمة منذ تاسيسها ولحد الان 
 وقبل افتتاح  المعرض تم تقديم شهادات تقديرية للمشاركين بالمعرض وكان عدد المشاركين 29  مشاركا في كامراتهم الخاصة ان كان موبايل او كامرا
 نكرر شكرنا الى كل  من ساهم في المعرض من مصورين واعضاء الهيئة الادارية في منظمة شلومو  والاعضاء المتطوعين ولجنة قاعة البشارة ويتراسها الاب عمانوئيل والاستاذ  كندي والشباب جميعا  وكان عدد المشاركين في المعرض من محترفين وهواة 29   مصور  من عدة بلداتنا


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أغسطس 2016)

*بيان رئاسة أبرشية استراليا ونيوزيلندا للكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في ذكرى يوم الشهيد الآشوري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بطريركية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة/ مكتب الإعلام
 شليمون أوراهم
  أدناه بيان رئاسة أبشرية استراليا  ونيوزيلندا للكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في ذكرى يوم الشهيد الآشوري، النص  الأصلي بالسريانية ويليه الترجمة العربية من قبل مكتب الإعلام:
   بيان يوم الشهداء الآشوريين
 من مطرانية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة
 سدني ـ استراليا
   في السابع من آب من كل عام يحتفي الشعب  الآشوري في العالم بيوم الشهيد الآشوري، للتذكير بكل الاضطهادات والويلات  التي وقعت خلال المسيرة الدامية للآشوريين في هكاري وطور عابدين وآزخ  وأورهاي وسميلي وصوريا.. وأخيرا في سهل نينوى وقرى الخابور. هذه الجرائم  التي بلغت حد الإبادة الجماعية أمام أعين كل أمم العالم. هذه الجرائم التي  لم تستطع يوما من الأيام قتل الإرادة في الوجود واستمرارية البقاء في أرض  الآباء.
 إن ذكرى هذا اليوم ليست بهدف زيادة  الكراهية والحقد، بل بالأحرى لتمتين معاني التضحية بالأرواح والأنفس، ونشر  المحبة والأخوة بين مختلف الشعوب، وقلع التطرف الأعمى.. ورسم صورة حقيقية  لما وقع على أبناء شعبنا الآشوري.
  اليوم.. تمر ذكرى يوم الشهيد الآشوري  ونحن نرتدي السواد في كل وقت على أبناء أمتنا الذين فقدوا وجودهم تحت غطاء  الديمقراطية وحماية حقوق الإنسان.
 إننا في الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة نؤمن أن  المحبة والتحاور هما الطريق لإخراج البشرية من حالة الحرب إلى حالة السلام،  ونؤمن أن ذاك الدم الزكي لشهدائنا الأبرار سيكون الخلاص لحياة شعبنا في  المستقبل.
 ولتجسيد هذا التذكار وإجلالا لأرواح ودماء  شهدائنا الآشوريين، قررنا أن يكون هذا اليوم يوما مميزا ورسميا في تقويم  أبرشية كنيستنا هنا في استراليا ونيوزيلندا.
  في الختام:
 نطالب كل الأحزاب القومية، والمؤسسات  الكنسية والسياسية والثقافية، أن يمدوا يد الأخوة والمحبة لبعضهم البعض،  ويجسدوا معنى الشهادة، ويعملوا بقلب وروح واحد لما فيه منفعة أبناء شعبنا.

 المجد والوقار لأرواح شهدائنا


 مطرانية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة
 أبرشية استراليا ونيوزيلندا


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أغسطس 2016)

*البطريرك يونان: من دون الحرية الدينية لا ضمانة لمستقبل دول الشرق الأوسط*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 "قفوا للدفاع بشجاعة عن شرعة حقوق الإنسان  وعن حرياتنا الدينية". هذا النداء أطلقه البطريرك اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان، بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، في مدينة تورونتو الكندية،  ملبيًا دعوة كارل اندرسون، رئيس منظمة فرسان كولومبوس، والتي تعّد أكبر  المنظمات العلمانية الكاثوليكية.
 وألقى البطريرك يونان الكلمة الإفتتاحية  للمؤتمر بمشاركة قرابة الألفين من المندوبين من الولايات المتحدة وكندا  وأوروبا وأميركا اللاتينية وكوريا. وتناول في كلمته موضوعين أساسيين،  الأول: شرعة حقوق الإنسان كما أعلنتها وثيقة الأمم المتحدة عام 1948، فشدد  على "ضرورة العمل الجدي لتطبيق الوثيقة في جميع البلاد المنتسبة لمنظمة  الأمم المتحدة دون استثناء، دون التعلل بأسباب دينية أو اجتماعية أو  ثقافية".
 وفي الموضوع الثاني، عالج غبطته مسألة  "الحرية الدينية التي تجابه الكثير من التحدّيات في العالم، وبشكلٍ خاص في  بلدان الشرق الأوسط، حيث تستأثر ديانة الأكثرية بحق الوجود رسمياً وتحظى  بالإمتيازات على حساب المكوّنات الصغيرة، ما عدا لبنان الذي وحده يفصل  الدين عن الدولة ويحترم حرية الضمير ويسعى لتطبيق صيغة التوافق بين  طوائفه".
 ونوّه إلى "خطورة الأحداث الجارية في  منطقة الشرق"، وتأسّف "للجهل والتجاهل من قبل الدول العظمى لعذابات  الأبرياء، لا بل لتواطؤ بعض السياسيين الغربيين في إذكاء نار الفتن في أكثر  من مكان، ولا سيّما في سوريا والعراق، حتى اليوم. وهذه السياسة  الماكيافيلية تخدم وللأسف برامج العصابات التكفيرية أمثال داعش وغيرها،  ممّا سيؤول إلى الكثير من الدمار والمآسي، ومن تفريغ المكوّن المسيحي من  بلاد المنشأ في الشرق".
 أمّا بخصوص الجواب حول ما يفعله الغرب،  فجدّد البطريرك يونان شكره "للكنائس والمنظّمات المسيحية التي مدّت ولا  تزال تمدّ يد العون الإنساني للتخفيف من آلام مئات الآلاف من المسيحيين  وغيرهم من المكونات الصغيرة الذين اقُتلعوا من أرضهم وساحوا تائهين في بلاد  العالم". وذكّر المشاركين بأن "مسؤوليتهم الأولى هي الوقوف معًا للتمسك  بالحقيقة والدفاع الصريح والشجاع عن الحقوق المدنية لجميع المواطنين"،  مؤكدًا بأن "على الحرية الدينية أن تشمل فعلاً حرية العبادة وحرية الضمير،  وهما الأساس الذي تُبنى عليه الحقوق المدنية لجميع المواطنين، ومن دونهما  لا ضمانة لمستقبل بلدان الشرق الأوسط".


​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2016)

*اطفالونا النازحون يترجمون محنة النزوح في اوسع مرسم حر برعاية منظمة (كابني )*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني )-الاعلام
 بمناسبة حلول الذكرى السنوية الثانية  لتهجير ابناء شعبنا من مناطقهم في مدينة الموصل وسهل نينوى على اثر سيطرة  تنظيم داعش عليها اقامت منظمة (كابني ) على قاعة كنيسة الرسولين مار بطرس  ومار بولس بمدينة دهوك مرسما حرا للاطفال النازحين من المستقرين في القرى  والمناطق التابعة للمدينة فضلا عن افتتاح معرض للاشغال اليدوية بفن  (الكروشيه )..
 وقام الاب شليمون ايشو رئيس مجلس ادارة  المنظمة بافتتاح المعرض الخاص بالسيدة التربوية شكيبة هادي والذي تضمن  مشغولات يدوية من الصوف لالبسة الاطفال وحاجيات منزلية اتسمت بالدقة  والتميز ..
 وقام  الاب شليمون بمنح درع المنظمة  للسيدة شكيبة بالمناسبة ، كما تجول رئيس مجلس ادارة المنظمة  في اروقة  المرسم الحر الذي شارك فيه ما يقارب الـ(100) طفل وطفلة وفدوا من مناطق  استقرارهم في ناحية( القوش )وقرى (شيوز) و(باختمي )فضلا عن  مركز مدينة  (دهوك) ليترجموا ما عانوه من محنة ابتعادهم عن منازلهم وكنائسهم في مدنهم  الاصلية في الموصل وبغديدا وبرطلة وبعشيقة وباقي مناطق سهل نينوى طيلة  عامين ليجسدوها برسوماتهم  التي وثقت ما تعرض له ابناء شعبنا من محنة  التهجير القسري ..


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2016)

*كنيسة مار يوسف للسريان الكاثوليك في بغداد –  المنصور تنظم عددا من الفعاليات الروحية والثقافية والفنية ضمن شعار (  انظارنا نحو ديارنا )*






 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 HHRO

 · معرض ثقافي ومحاضرة عن قيم الرحمة وكلمات واناشيد وتراتيل تجسد الاصرار على مواجهة التحدي الارهابي

 بشعار ( انظارنا نحو ديارنا ) الذي  يجسد امل النازحين والمهجرين قسرا وثقتهم وإصرارهم على العودة الى المناطق  التي تهجروا منها بسبب جرائم داعش ، وضمن برنامج منوع على مدى ثلاثة ايام  4-5-6/8/2016، نظمت رعية مار يوسف للسريان الكاثوليك في بغداد – المنصور  عدد من البرامج والفعاليات الروحية والثقافية والفنية ، حيث تضمن اليوم  الاول من المهرجان تلاوة صلاة وفرض اصدقاء القربان والقداس الإلهي وبركة  القربان المقدس ثم افتتاح معرض الكتاب الديني والانتاجات الفنية واختتمت  فعاليات اليوم الاول بمحاضرة للاب غدير الكرملي جاءت تحت عنوان نحن وسنة  الرحمة اشار فيها الى قدسية الرحمة بوصفها انجاز رباني وقيمة انسانية عليا  وما تمثل من مساحات واسعة للاخلاق المتنورة وارتباطها بالرحم وما يمثل من  وعاء للولادة والمثول الروحي .


 وفي اليوم الثاني لهذا البرنامج احتضنت  الكنيسة طلاب وطالبات التعليم المسيحي الذين يمثلون عددا من الكنائس  الشقيقة حيث تليت صلاة الابانا والاستماع الى انجيل التطويبات ثم عدد من  الفعاليات المقدمة من الكنائس المشاركة ، واختتم البرنامج بترتيله (حنانك  يا رب الأكوان ) ، وقد بلغ عدد المشاركين في اليوم الثاني 550 طالب وطالبة ،  كما قدمت منظمة داري ومنظمة ابل هدايا وفعاليات بالمناسبة .


 وكانت  المحطة الثالثة للمناسبة مهرجانا ثقافيا وفنيا برعاية الدكتور مهدي محسن  العلاق الامين العام لمجلس الوزراء وبحضور شخصيات دبلوماسية وسياسية  وحقوقية ودينية في مقدمتهم السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الانسان وزيرة الهجرة والمهجرين الاسبق عضو شبكة النساء العراقيات والسادة  جورجي بوستن نائب رئيس بعثة الامم المتحدة في العراق والسيد وليم وردا رئيس  تحالف الاقليات العراقية ومحمود الفلاحي رئيس قسم العلاقات العامة في  الوقف السني ومدير مكتب سماحة السيد حسين الصدر.


 هذا وقد تحدث خلال هذا  المهرجان الدكتور مهدي محسن العلاق مشيرا الى وجود ارادة وطنية راسخة  بتحرير كامل الاراضي العراقية من سيطرة الارهاب الداعشي ، كما تطرق في  حديثه الى قيم الاخوة والتضامن والنخوة المشتركة والصفاء الاجتماعي الذي  يجمع العراقيين .
 والقى الاب المونسينيور بيوس قاشا راعي كنيسة مار  يوسف للسريان الكاثوليك في بغداد المنصور كلمة توقف فيها عند محطات مهمة من  المواقف السياسية والامنية والروحية المطلوبة لتعزيز ارادة الصمود بوجه  الارهاب والاصولية المقيتة التي لا دين لها ، مؤكدا انه يجب ان تضمن جميع  القوانين والتشريعات العراقية حقوق جميع المكونات الوطنية بدون تمايز او  تهميش او اقصاء او عزل مشيرا الى قضية ينبغي اعتمادها وهي ان ( الحقيقة  علامة وليست بضاعة ).


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2016)

*وفد كنسي فرنسي يطلع على واقع المسيحيين في ميسان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - المستقلة/
 زار محافظة ميسان وفد يمثل الكنيسة الكلدانية في فرنسا والمهتمة بالاطلاع على واقع الأديان في العالم
 وبحث الوفد مع محافظ ميسان علي دواي واقع التعايش السلمي بين الأديان في محافظة ميسان
 وقال بيان عن مكتب المحافظ ان الوفد استمع  لشرح مفصل عن واقع المسيحين في ميسان باعتبارهم جزء مهم من ابناء البلد ،  مبينا ان دواي اثنى  على الدور الانساني الذي يقوم بة الوفد الضيف من اجل  تعزيز اواصر الاخوة الانسانية
 من جانبهم قدم الوفد شكره وتقديرة  لدور المحافظ في خلق أجواء الإخوة والتعايش والسلام بين أبناء المحافظة والأديان الأخرى .


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أغسطس 2016)

*المجلس الشعبي يزور مكتبي دهوك و نينوى للمفوضية العليا المستقلة للانتخابات*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغية الاطلاع عن كثب على اخر المستجدات في  الاستحقاقات الانتخابية و نشاطات المفوضية وكيفية سير العمل , زار وفد من  المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري مكتبي دهوك ونينوى للمفوضية  العليا المستقلة للانتخابات متمثلا بالسيد شمس الدين كوركيس رئيس المجلس و  رافقه كل من السادة يلدا خوشابا وعدنان عوديشو و غزوان القس يونان اعضاء  المجلس الشعبي  , واستهلت الزيارة الى مكتب دهوك وكان في استقبال الوفد  الزائر السيد يوسف سلمان البرواري مدير المكتب و عددا من الاعضاء وبعدها  زار الوفد مكتب نينوى وكان في استقبالهم السيد محمد هاني البدراني وعددا من  اعضاء المكتب , وخلال الزيارتين اكد الطرفان على ضرورة توطيد العلاقة بما  يخدم الناخب (المواطن) والعملية الانتخابية بمجملها , حيث اكد رئيس المجلس  الشعبي بأن على الكيانات السياسية ان يكون لها دورا ايجابيا في توعية وحث  جماهيرها  والناخبين بشكل عام بضرورة مراجعة المفوضية لمعرفة اخر التعليمات  والمستجدات التي تصدر من المفوضية, ومن جانبهما اشاد مديري مكتبي دهوك  ونينوى بحرص المجلس الشعبي على هذا التواصل شاكرين الوفد على زيارته.





























​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أغسطس 2016)

*فيديو.. كلمة غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا خلال القداس الخاص بيوم الشهيد الآشوري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أقام غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، قداساً  خاصاً لمناسبة يوم الشهيد الآشوري في كاتدرائية القديس ربان هرمزد في  سيدني، بحضور ممثلي أحزاب وجمعيات والمؤسسات العاملة في سيدني.

 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ximTk_136NA


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أغسطس 2016)

*تدمير التراث الثقافي الأرمني في أرمينيا الغربية*





 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - ازتاك/


 مازالت أخبار الوضع المهمل للكنائس  الأرمنية في أرمينيا الغربية وعمليات تدميرها الممنهج والبطيء تتوارد،  مؤكدة استمرار سياسة تركيا الهدامة والمخططة تجاه كل شيء وكل أثر أرمني،  لبناء الصروح التركية وطمس الحقيقة.


 إليكم مثالاً على تلك السياسة: حي “كافور” لم يعد له وجود بالكامل.
 ذكر موقع “أغونك” الأرمني أن الدراسات حول  كنيسة القديس كيراكوس في حي “صور” أكدت أن الجزء الداخلي تعرض للضرر، ولا  أحد يمكنه رؤية الكنيسة منذ 6 أشهر بسبب الاشتباكات في المنطقة.


 وقام معنيون بحقوق الانسان بزيارة الكنيسة، وأكدوا أن جدران الكنيسة وسقفها والجرسية تضررت بشكل كبير.


 بالإضافة الى أن زجاج النوافذ تكسر، وتم استخدام الكنيسة كمقر عسكري، حيث حرقت المقاعد وتحول الجزء الداخلي من الكنيسة الى مكب.


 أما الكنيسة الصغيرة في باحة كنيسة القديس  كيراكوس تعرضت للنهب، من كتب ومكتب حيث تم بيعها، وتم فتح ممر بينها وبين  الكنيسة الكلدانية بجوارها.


 وقال المعنيون بحقوق الانسان أن الشارع  حيث تقع كنيسة كيراكوس للأرمن تعرض للهدم، وأنه تم هدم البيوت والمحلات في  الحي، وهو فارغ الآن، وشددوا على أن المحلات الـ25 التابعة لكنيسة القديس  كيراكوس سويت بالأرض.


 وصرح المعنيون بحقوق الانسان أن شارع  “مكرديج ماركوسيان” هو مكان مسطح، وحي “كافور” فارغ، والأحجار تم جمعها، في  حين بيوت شارع “يوغورتابازار” مازالت في مكانها، (فلم يكن يوجد أحد في  شارع “كافور”، أما الآن لم يعد للحي وجود بأكمله).


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أغسطس 2016)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يزور دير الرهبان الدومنيكان في بغداد بمناسبة عيد مؤسسهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 زارَ مساء يوم الاثنين 8 اب 2016 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو، والاب صلاح هادي، دير الرهبان الدومنيكان في بغداد بمناسبة  عيد مؤسس الرهبنة مار عبد الاحد الدومنيكي، والتقى مع الرهبان والراهبات  وقدم التهاني لهم، طالباً شفاعة القديس مار عبد الاحد لهذه الرهبنة التي  خدمت وتخدم في العراق منذ سنين عديدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2016)

*صلاة وتجمع لنازحي مجمع كرملش بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية للنزوح*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 ستيفان شاني


 في الذكرى الثانية لنزوحهم إحتشد نازحو  قرية كرملش في مجمعهم للصلاة بمناسبة مرور سنتين على نزوحهم، وطلبوا خلال  صلاتهم يفرج الله عن محنتهم وتتحرر مديتنهم بأسرع وقت، وذلك يوم الأحد  الموافق 7/ 8/ 2016.رفع المصلون صلاتهم إلى ربهم من خلال المزامير  والقراءات، أشارت صلواتهم إلى أنهم واثقون أن إيمانهم يحررهم من كل شيء.  وتخلل الصلاة قراءة من إنجيل متى عن هدوء العاصفة.. أعقبها كلمة للأب ثابت  بولس حبيب تحدث فيها عن :" التحدي العميق الذي تواجهه الهوية ، فالخسارة  ليست في المال، ولكن الخسارة ستكون متى ما نتشتت وتنحل اواصرنا الاجتماعية  التي شكلت هويتنا الشخصية والجماعية. ان النصر الحقيقي للمغتصب والإرهابي  هو في هدم هويتنا الخاصة، وهذا ما دعينا الى مواجهته من خلال صبرنا  واتحادنا وإصرارنا على العودة لإعادة وتفعيل هويتنا في ارضنا. لقد دعى  الجميع الى الثبات موعدا بمواصلة المطالبة في حق الوجود الخاص.
 وتخللت الصلاة أيضاً نداءات ومطالب، منها:  "حرروا الموصل، حرروا كل سهل نينوى، نريد أن نعود..- كما قدم شباب المجمع  فعالية الصليب، حيث شكلوا لوقفتهم صليبا يرمز الى الوجود المسيحي في مناطق  الموصل وسهل نينوى، وبعد ان قرأت كلمات مار بولس بخصوص التمسك بالمسيح ،  تحرك الشباب مشيرين الى النزوح، اذ شكلوا دائرة وأياديهم متشابكة دلالة على  التضامن في الشدة، عادوا ليشكلوا الصليب من جديد دلالة العودة والامل بقوة  الصليب في تحقيقها.- في الختام رفعت الطلبات ورتلت ترتيلة تسليم الذات  السورث ( ماران مراحم الان). رفعت الصلوات والصرخات المطالبة بالتحرير.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2016)

*وفد مشترك من الأحزاب السريانية يزور مقر منظمة سورايا*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 زار وفد من حزب الاتحاد السرياني السوري  واتحاد بيث النهرين الوطني والاتحاد السرياني الديمقراطي. مقرمنظمة سورايا  للثقافة والاعلام ، وأستقبل الوفد من قبل رئيس المنظمة نوزاد بولص وأعضاء  الهيئة الادارية ،وضم  الوفد الزائر السيد ايشوع كوريا رئيس حزب الاتحاد  السرياني السوري والسيد صباح ميخائيل برخو  رئيس حزب اتحاد بيث النهرين  الوطني ,و السيد (سلوان صباح موميكا ) السكرتير العام للاتحاد السرياني  الديمقراطي والسيدة يسرى مبارك كجو عضو المكتب السياسي  للاتحاد .
  وجرى في اللقاء بحث الوضع السياسي في  المنطقة وتوحيد كافة الجهود والخطاب السياسي لشعبنا ووضع ألية عمل مشتركة  في المجال القومي بما يصب لصالح المصلحة العليا لشعبنا سورايا ، وأتفق في  اللقاء على تعزيز التعاون المشترك وتبادل الزيارات بين أطراف ومؤسسات  وتنظميات شعبنا القومية من أجل تثبيت حقوق شعبنا المشروعة في العراق وسوريا  واقليم كوردستان بما تضمنه الدساتير المحلية ، والمطالبة بالأسرع في تحرير  مناطقنا المحتلة من قبل داعش وخاصة في سهل نينوى .
  كما أكد في الأجتماع على تقديم الدعم  السياسي والمعنوي من اجل القضية القومية (السريانية) في توحيد التسمية بين  جميع أبناء شعبنا تحت اسم (سورايا) لخلق قاعدة مشتركة وأهداف واحدة من اجل  خدمة شعبنا بكافة تسمياته .








​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2016)

*مجالس سهل نينوى تستذكر التهجير القسري بأحتفائية*






 




 عشتارتيفي كوم/



 تحت شعار (عائدون - باقون) استذكرت مجالس  سهل نينوى (قره قوش -  برطلي - كرمليس) بأمسية إحتفائية يوم الأثنين  الموافق 8 من آب 2016 الذكرى الثانية للتهجير القسري الذي طال بلداتهم في  الموصل وسهل نينوى حيث تعرض الشعب الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في مثل هذه  الأيام الى أعتى هجمة صفراء بربرية اقتطعته من جذوره من أرض آبائه وأجداده.
 وحضر الأحتفائية قداسة البطريرك مار  كيوركيس صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العراق والعالم وسيادة  المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي مطران السريان الكاثوليك في الموصل وكركوك  وكوردستان، وعدد من رؤساء الأحزاب والمؤسسات والمنظمات ورجال الدين ومستشار  رئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى وقائممقام قضاء الحمدانية ورئيس مجلس القضاء وعدد  من الأعضاء ومدير ناحية برطلة وعدد من الأعضاء وعدد من أساتذة الجامعة  والمثقفين وآمر لواء حراسات نينوى وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني وجمع غفير  من المواطنين، والقيت كلمات بهذه المناسبة المؤلمة.
 فقد ألقى سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس  موشي كلمة عبر فيها عن استيائه من طول فترة التهجير وعدم التزام المعنيين  بالتحرير بوعودهم التي يطلقوها بين الحين والآخر وكثرة نزيف الهجرة، وأشاد  بمواقف حكومة اقليم كوردستان لما ابدته من روح التعاون مع المهجرين  ورعايتهم، وانتقد المجتمع الدولي لللامبالاة من أمرنا رغم طول فترة  التهجير، حيث كانت الكلمة مؤثرة في نفوس الحاضرين.
 وبعدها القى السيد اسطيفو جميل حبش رئيس  مجلس أعيان قره قوش كلمة المجالس والقيت بعدها عدة قصائد للشعراء (رمزي  هرمز وفريال سالم ود.بهنام عطالله وبهنام قصاب وناجي عكونه). بعدها القيت  كلمة آمر لواء حراسات سهل نينوى العميد عامر شمعون شيتو، بعدها تم عرض مشهد  مسرحي بعوان (يوميات مهجر).
 وبعدها تم عرض فيلم وثائقي لقناة عشتار الفضائية عن التهجير القسري والمشاهد المؤلمة التي رافقته.
 وتمت قراءة وثيقة مطالب شعبنا من قبل السيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني لمجلس عشائر السريان/ برطلي.
 وختاما تم افتتاح معرض للصور الفوتوغرافية  التي تم التقاطها بعدسة الشاعر رمزي هرمز ياكو، واختتمت الأمسية بالشكر  والامتنان للحاضرين وللأعلاميين.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أغسطس 2016)

*اجتماع لكهنة ابرشية بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /

 اجتمع غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو بكهنة أبرشية بغداد وذلك صباح  يوم الاربعاء 10 اب 2016 في مقر البطريركية بالمنصور.

 في بداية اللقاء شكر غبطته الكهنة  على حضورهم والتزامهم وخدمتهم في هذه الظروف الصعبة ثم قدم بعض التوجيهات  حول خدمتهم الراعوية مشددا على اهمية التعامل الطيب مع المؤمنين واستقبالهم  والاصغاء اليهم بمحبة وتواضع. لا ننسى اننا خدام لهم. كذلك تدارس الاباء  النشاطات الصيفية وفعاليات الكنائس والمهرجانات وتنظيم عطل الكهنة  والاستماع لمقترحاتهم.
 وفي ختام الاجتماع وصل المونسنيور جورج  سكرتير السفارة البابوية في بغداد الى البطريركية للمشاركة في غذاء المحبة  والذي قدمه غبطته بمناسبة انتهاء خدمته ونقله الى النمسا واثنى على جهوده  ومحبته لكنيسة العراق وقدم له هدية تذكارية بالمناسبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أغسطس 2016)

*الرئيسة العامة الجديدة لراهبات الكلدان تزور البطريركية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 زارت الرئيسة العامة الجديدة  لراهبات الكلدان الاخت مريم يلدا مع المدبرات الجدد صباح يوم الثلاثاء 9 اب  2016 البطريركية الكلدانية لتقديم الشكر الى غبطة البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو على دعمه المتواصل للرهبانية وحضوره جلسة الانتخابات  والاحتفال بعيد الدير وتشجيعه المتواصل للأخوات.

 من جهته شكر  غبطة البطريرك، الاخوات الراهبات على خدمتهن وتفانيهن، وطلب منهن الاهتمام  بالتنشئة الروحية والدعوات الرهبانية، كما تمنى للاخت مريم وفريقها النجاح  في رسم المسار للسنوات القادمة.

 هذا وحضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أغسطس 2016)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يزور دير الرهبان الدومنيكان في بغداد بمناسبة عيد مؤسسهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 زارَ مساء يوم الاثنين 8 اب 2016 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو، والاب صلاح هادي، دير الرهبان الدومنيكان في بغداد بمناسبة  عيد مؤسس الرهبنة مار عبد الاحد الدومنيكي، والتقى مع الرهبان والراهبات  وقدم التهاني لهم، طالباً شفاعة القديس مار عبد الاحد لهذه الرهبنة التي  خدمت وتخدم في العراق منذ سنين عديدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 أغسطس 2016)

*الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان أقامت جلسة حوارية لمناسبة الذكرى الثانية لمأساة سنجار وسهل نينوى*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية لمأساة احتلال  تنظيم داعش الارهابي لمدن سنجار وسهل نينوى نظمت الجمعية العراقية لحقوق  الانسان فرع اقليم كوردستان جلسة حوارية لمناقشة مرحلة ما بعد داعش .. على  قاعة المركز الاكاديمي الاجتماعي في مدينة عنكاوا بمحافظة اربيل.
  في البدء رحب رئيس الجمعية العراقية  لحقوق الانسان حميد مراد بالحضور المتنوع من مندوبي التنظيمات السياسية  والمدنية، ونخبة من الشخصيات الاكاديمية .. ثم دعا للوقوف دقيقة صمت حدادا ً  على ارواح شهداء الشعب العراقي شهداء الحرية.
  - المحور الاول : استهل القاضي رحيم  العكيلي في محاضرته عن الجانب القانوني وابعاده لمرحلة ما بعد داعش .. وعن  تكوينات محافظة نينوى والجرائم التي ارتكبت بحقهم .. ورغبة اكثر من طرف  بتكوين اكثر من محافظة او انشاء اقليم خاص .. واوضح عن وجود قضايا سياسية  وليست قانونية في موضوع المناطق المتنازع عليها .. وهناك اطراف تبحث عن  مكاسب بعد انهاء وجود داعش .. كما عرج عن سبب عدم انضمام العراق الى محكمة  الجنايات الدولية .. وركز على العمل لمنع ارتكاب جرائم اخرى ضد الابرياء من  ابناء الشعب العراقي من خلال تحقيق العدالة في المرحلة المقبلة.
  - وفي المحور الثاني: قدم الدكتور حبيب  حنا منصور رئيس جمعية حدياب للكفاءات ورقته حول كيفية سبل عودة النازحين ..  قائلا ً اهمية وجود ورقة تفاهم بين جميع الاطياف المتعايشة في محافظة  نينوى وبين حكومتي المركز واقليم كوردستان ورسم مستقبل المنطقة، واعطاء  ضمانات من الحكومة والمجتمع الدولي لعدم حدوث انتهاكات جديدة بسبب فقدان  المواطن الثقة بجميع الاطراف، من خلال الحصول على ملاذ آمن .. كما طالب بأن  تسلم الادارات المحلية الى شخصيات من الكفاءات .. مع توفير فرص العمل ..  والدعوة لإنشاء صندوق للتبرعات على المستوى المحلي، مع السعي الى للحصول  على منح نقدية من الدول المانحة لإعادة اعمار المدن المدمرة.   
  - اما المحور الثالث: فقد تحدث وزير  العلوم والتكنولوجيا السابق فارس ججو حول الخدمات الاساسية والتعويضات بعد  التحرير قائلا ً : يجب رصد ومعرفة الخسائر التي تكبدها المواطنون من جراء  دخول داعش لمناطقهم، ومن ثم العمل على تشكيل خلية عمل من الوزارات العراقية  كافة كلا ً حسب اختصاصه للمباشرة بإعادة تأهيل المدن المدمرة من جديد،  وركز على اهمية الحلول الوطنية.
  ثم فتح باب الحوار والمداخلات للحضور :  وقد تم طرح عدد من النقاط التي تدعو كافة الاطراف المحلية والدولية لإيجاد  المشتركات للتعزيز العلاقات بين جميع الاطراف المتأخية .. والتحديات التي  تواجه أبناء الاقليات في العراق .. واهمية تبني اجراءات سريعة لتعويض  المتضررين .. وانصاف الضحايا .. وتحديث الخطاب الديني .. وتفعيل القانون  وان يطبق على الجميع .. كما تركزت الاقتراحات الاخرى على ما يلي:
 - ان تكون هناك محكمة وطنية تنظر بالجرائم  المرتكبة في المدن التي تم احتلالها من قبل داعش وتقديم المتهمين الى  العدالة .. لعدم تنفيذ عقوبات او تصفيات بحق الافراد في المناطق المحررة.
 - يجب تكثيف الاجراءات للاعتماد على جهد الدولة اولا ً ومن ثم المجتمع الدولي.
 - اهمية تركيز الحكومة على الجانب الامني والقضائي والخدمات الاساسية بعد تحرير المدن.
 - ايقاف الفساد في جميع مفاصل الدولة.
 - عدم السماح بافتعال الازمات في البلاد، وحل المشاكل المتراكمة.
 - المطالبة بحماية دولية لمناطق الاقليات مع منح خصوصية لهم.
 - سن قانون من مجلس النواب العراقي لإعادة اعمار المدن التي دمرها الارهاب.
 - توحيد الجهود الوطنية لحسم القضايا المهمة والمصيرية.
  وتتقدم الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان  بالشكر والتقدير الى كافة السيدات والسادة الذين شاركوا في هذه الجلسة ..  والى العاملين في قناة عشتار الفضائية، وقناة العراقية الفضائية.

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 11 / آب / 2016


----------



## paul iraqe (12 أغسطس 2016)

*النائب د. لويس كارو يلتقي سفيري الصين وكوريا الجنوبية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 التقى عضو لجنة العلاقات الخارجية في مجلس  النواب العراقي النائب د. لويس كارو عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي بسفير الصين  في العراق السيد تشن ويتشينغ وسفير كوريا سونغ وونغ-يوب كلا على حدا , و  خلال اللقائين تم التأكيد على ضرورة توطيد العلاقات بما يخدم المصالح  المشتركة وضرورة الاستفادة من الخبرات الصينية والكورية في مجال الطاقة  والبنى التحتية واهمية مشاركة شركات البلدين في الاستثمار والمساهمة باعادة  اعمار المناطق المحررة وكذلك التي سوف يتم تحريرها من سيطرة داعش. وهذا  يذكر ان النائب لويس كارو يترأس لجنة الصداقة العراقية البرلمانية مع الصين  وكوريا واليابان.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2016)

*المقاتل في قوات حراسات سهل نينوى الشهيد شاكر قرياقوس بولص ال شعانا في ذمة الخلود*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - جبران الطوني/

 ببالغ الحزن والاسى تنعى قوات حراسات سهل  نينوى قاطع برطلة الشهيد ( شكر قرياقوس بولص ال شعانا ) واقيمت مراسيم  التشييع والدفن للشهيد صباح يوم السبت الموافق 2016/8/13 في بلدة عنكاوا  وتقبل التعازي في قاعة كنيسة مارت شموني اليوم .
 الشهيد شكر قرياقوس بولص هو من مواليد 1961 ومن بلدة برطلة متزوج وله ثلاث ابناء
 وقناة عشتار الفضائية وموقعها الالكتروني  يقدمان خالص العزاء والمواساة الى قوات حراسات سهل نينوى واهالي الشهيد  بهذا المصاب الاليم طالبين من الرب ان يعطه الراحة الابدية ويشرق نوره  الدائم عليه.

























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2016)

*(كابني ) توزع هدايا لاطفال المساحات الصديقة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني ) –الاعلام

 قامت منظمة (كابني ) بتوزيع هدايا تتضمن  العابا للاطفال من المنضوين في المساحات الصديقة للطفل والتي تدعمها وتشرف  عليها المنظمة في عدد من المناطق ومنها مركز ناحية القوش وقرى باختمي وشيوز  وبادرش اضافة للشيخان ..وجاءت هذه المبادرة للتخفيف من الاعباء النفسية   التي يتعرض لها الاطفال النازحين وادخال البهجة على قلوبهم حيث تسلم  (560)طفل وطفلة هداياهم المقدمة من المنظمة كما تم ارسال(70) هدية من لعب  الاطفال من قبل منظمة (كابني) ليجري توزيعها باشراف جمعية نساء بغداد في  مخيمات النازحين في ناحية عنكاوا بمدينة اربيل ..


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أغسطس 2016)

*الرئيس بارزاني: ظلم داعش للإيزيديين والمسيحيين لا يمكن تجاهله أبداً*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - K24/
 ابلغ رئيس اقليم كوردستان مسعود بارزاني  وفدا امريكيا عراقيا مشتركا بان الظلم الذي لحق بالمسيحيين والايزيديين في  نينوى لا يمكن تجاهله على الاطلاق وجدد مطالبته بابرام اتفاق بين القوى  المحلية لنينوى قبل انطلاق معركة الموصل.

 وتعرض الايزيديون الى  واحدة من اسوأ المجازر في التاريخ الحديث بعدما اجتاح تنظيم داعش سنجار قبل  عامين وقتل واختطف آلالاف كما سبى النساء وقبل ذلك استولى على مناطق سهل  نينوى التي يقطنها المسيحيون وخيرهم ما بين اعتناق الاسلام او دفع الجزية.

 وقال بارزاني خلال اجتماعه مع مستشار الأمن الوطني العراقي فالح الفياض  وممثل الرئيس أوباما في التحالف الدولي ضد داعش بريت ماكغورك إن "الظلم  الذي وقع على الإيزيديين والمسيحيين من قبل إرهابيي داعش لا يمكن تجاهله  وتناسيه أبداً".

 تعليقات بارزاني نقلها بيان اصدرته رئاسة اقليم  كوردستان على موقعها الالكتروني يوم امس وشدد فيها "على ضرورة وجود إتفاق  مسبق وواضح حول المرحلة التي ستلي دحر إرهابيي داعش".

 واضاف انه  يتعين أن "يتم هذا الإتفاق بمشاركة الجميع لضمان عدم تكرار المآسي والكوارث  التي تعرضت لها جميع المكونات وبالأخص المسيحيين والإيزيديين".

  وكان رئيس اقليم كوردستان مسعود بارزاني قد قال في الآونة الاخيرة إن  مستقبل المسيحيين في محافظة نينوى مرتبط بالاتفاق السياسي الذي دعا مرارا  الى ابرامه بين مختلف القوى السياسية قبل البدء بعملية استعادة الموصل من  قبضة داعش.

 من جانبه قال ماكغورك الذي ترأس وفدا ضم مسؤولين  امريكيين كبارا إن "داعش في إنكسار مستمر في ظل التضحيات التي تقدمها قوات  البيشمركة والقوات العراقية" وشدد على ضرورة التركيز على الجانب الإنساني  والسياسي في عملية تحرير الموصل.

 وكانت مدينة الموصل في فترة من  الفترات من بين أكثر مدن البلاد مزجا للاديان وأدت موجات من الهجمات على  المسيحيين منذ عام 2003 الى تقلص سكانها من المسيحيين وخاصة من الاشوريين  والكلدانيين. وفر كثيرون صوب اقليم كوردستان.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أغسطس 2016)

*"دليل الصحفيين للكتابة عن قضايا الاقليات " كتاب جديد للكاتب والاعلامي والباحث خضر الدوملي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أربيل / سوزان يوخنا
     صدر حديثا للكاتب والاعلامي والباحث  في مجال الاعلام وحل النزاعات وبناء السلام والاقليات والمجتمع المدني ،  الاستاذ خضر الدوملي كتاب تحت عنوان " دليل الصحفيين للكتابة عن قضايا  الاقليات " مقومات عملية ـ أسس مهنية ، يأتي هذا الكتاب الذي تم طبعه بدعم  من الاتحاد الاوربي ضمن مشروع منظمة باكس PAX في العراق، ويقع في (160)  صفحة من الحجم المتوسط وباللغة العربية والكردية ، ترجم الى اللغة الكردية  من قبل السيد عبد الحميد الزيباري وصمم محتوى الكتاب من قبل السيد محمد عبد  الحميد توفيق وتصميم الغلاف من قبل السيد هكار فندي ، وطبع في مطبعة  ماردين ـ أربيل 2016 .
    استهل الكتاب بمدخل تعريفي لمكونات  وأقليات العراق الدينية والقومية والاثنية (المسيحييون ، الايزيديون ،  الصابئة المندائيون ، الكاكائيةـ يارسان ،اليهود ، الزرادشتية ،البهائية ،  التركمان ، الكورد الفيليين ، الشبك ، ذوي البشرة السمراء ، الغجر ) تحدث  فيه بايجاز عن هذه المكونات والاقليات، من ثم مدخل للصحافة التخصصية ،  وابرز مقومات عمل صحافة الاقليات ومصادر الكتابة عن قضايا الاقليات (  المصادر الرسمية للاقليات ، المصادر الدولية، المصادر الرسمية الوطنية ،  المصادر المعرفية التي تخص الاقليات ـ الثانبة) ،وكيفية اعداد وانتاج  المواد الاعلامية ومايجب الاهتمام به عند الكتابة ومايجب تجنبه عند الكتابة  عن  قضايا الاقليات ، وابرز المحاور التي يجب اخذها في نظر الاعتبار في  المقابلات التخصصية في شؤون الاقليات ،والاخلاقيات والمسؤولية الاجتماعية  في صحافة الاقليات ، ورؤية دولية لصحافة الاقليات " نحو تعزيز التنوع" ،  ومهام صحافة الاقليات ، اختتمها بنص اعلان الامم المتحدة بشأن حقوق الأشخاص  المنتمين الى اقليات قومية أو اثنية والى اقليات دينية ولغوية اعتمدته  الجمعية العامة في قرارها 47/135 المؤرخ 18 كانون الاول /ديسمبر 1992.
       ويقول المؤلف : " لابد من القول أن صحافة الاقليات عالم واسع له منافذ عديدة لابد أن يعرف الصحفي من أيهما يدخل وبماذا يخرج ".
   ولابد لي من كلمة بحق الاستاذ العزيز  خضر الدوملي ... من خلال تعاملنا معك وحضور تدريبات معك " انت حقا علمتنا  معنى احترام وقبول الآخر وكيف نكون اخوة واصدقاء وزملاء رغم اختلاف ادياننا  وقومياتنا ولايهمنا ان كنا نسمى مكونات أم اقليات كلنا من وطن واحد العراق  ... مع كل التقدير" .


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أغسطس 2016)

*الأب بيوس قاشا: الذين سبقونا للهزيمة من داعش لم يعلمونا حماية مدننا وقرانا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 HHRO
 13/8/2016
 · داعش دفنت في الحقد الاسود الذي تمارسه الكلمة الطيبة التي هي صدقة


ألا تخجل الارهابيون الاصوليون ان يقولوا انهم مسلمون ، بينما الاسلام براء منهم
لا يجوز وليس من المقبول قطعا ان نكون أرقاما هزيلة ولاجئين في بلدنا
لقد طالت مصيبتنا وصودر صبرنا ولا قوة لنا إلا برب السماء والارض
 
 في أجواء شعار " انظارنا نحو ديارنا "  الذي اطلقته رعية كنيسة مار يوسف للسريان الكاثوليك في بغداد – المنصور  وفي اطار الانشطة التي نظمتها الكنيسة على مدى ثلاثة ايام 4-5-6 /8/2016 في  النزوح الثاني .
 ألقى الأب المونسنيور بيوس قاشا كلمة بالمناسبة في  اليوم الثالث تميزت بالمزيد من التشخيص الدقيق والجراة الروحية والقراءة  المستقبلية الزاخرة بثقة العودة الى الديار ، ولاهمية ما جاء في الكلمة  نعيد نشرها على موقع حمورابي لحقوق الانسان وموقع شبكة نركال الاخبارية  وهذا نصها :
 لقد مرّ عامان على إقتلاعِ شعبنا من أرض آبائه وأجداده في  قرى ومدن سهل نينوى في السادس من آب (أغسطس) عام 2014 بعملٍ إجرامي شنيع  بلغ درجةَ الإبادة العرقية والدينية إرتكبته زمرُ داعش الإرهابية الإجرامية  ومثيلاتُه من المنظمات الإرهابية التي تكفّر الإنسان وكلَّ كائن لا يدين  بما تدين ولا يسلم بما تسلم به.
 نعم، ونعم وصحيح، حلّ ما حلّ فينا بسبب  داعش والإرهاب، ومن عامِنا هذا حيث الذكرى الثانية للنزوح البائس وبدايةُ  الكارثةِ بحق وحقيقة، بمآسيها وتبعاتها، ولا زالت تجرّ أذيالِ اليأس  والقنوط حتى الساعة، كما ملكَ القدرُ الأسود على مسيرةِ الحياة مما جعلني  أعيدُ ذكرياتي إلى ما حلّ بكنيسة سيدة النجاة وكأنَّ الكارثةَ آنذاك كانت  جرسَ إنذارٍ وناقوسَ ميعادٍ لِمَا سيحلّ بالمسيحيين وبالمسكونة (متى26:21)  وأصبحنا أداةً لصنّاع السياسة ولمخططي خارطات الطرق الاستعمارية.
 نعم  هوذا الإجتياح الداعشي يدخل عامه الثالث في سهل نينوى، وفي الوقت نفسه  يواصل فيه الإرهابُ المزيدَ من جرائمه البشعة ومحاولاتِه المتوحشة. نعم،  طردونا من منازلنا، وقتلونا أمامَ أنظارهم، وأبعدونا عن قُرانا قسراً  وكرهاً وحقداً، وعن مدننا كفراً وتكفيراً، وعن أحبائنا عنوةً، وعن جيراننا  غدراً، والسبب يعود إليهم وإلينا، فهم سبقونا في الهزيمة ونحن لم نكن  مستعدين لها، بل بالأحرى لم يعلّمونا حمايةَ مدننا وقُرانا وأملاكِنا، فضاع  كل شيء وأصبحنا تائهين في العراء ليلاً ونهاراً، وفي شوارع المدينة  وساحاتِها وأرصفتِها وحدائقِها وساحاتِ دور العبادة والتترُ لبس حُلّةَ  الإرهاب بداعشه وسواد الدواعش بإرهابه، وشرّعوا سيوفَهم تخويفاً وتنكيلاً،  وعقيدتَهم جبراً أو جزيةً، وكأن الكلمةَ الطيبة لم تُمسِ صدقةً بل دُفنت،  وأنشودةَ الحياة قد غاب صوتُها ولم يبقَ للإنسانية وجودٌ ولا للحقيقةٍ  إعلان، بل أصبحت غابةَ أدغالٍ، وما حصل وما يحصل أعادنا إلى القرون الغابرة  وإلى ما كُتب عن أجدادنا وهروبِهم وهزيمتِهم أمام السيف الذي شُرع عليهم  غدراً وقسوةً وكرهاً لأبناء المسيح الحي في الماضي القريب والحاضر الجديد  من الجيرة والديرة. فكانوا ضحيةَ عنفٍ وإرهابٍ ومصالحَ لم يكن لهم فيها لا  ناقة ولا جمل بل حساباتٌ سياسية ومصالحُ دنيوية لتسوية الحساباتِ وإعادةِ  ترتيبِ المنطقة بالمنطق الذي يشاؤه كبارُ الدنيا ومؤامراتُ المخططين،  وأصبحوا بعد ليلة الهزيمة أمام مستقبل مجهول ولم ترافقهم إلا الآهات  والدموعُ وضربُ الخدود، فبعد أن كانوا شعباً آمناً _ وإنْ بلا حقوق _ أمسوا  شعباً تائهاً في صحراء الدنيا وغاباته.
 نقول: إن شرقنا يشهد احتلالاً  من الأصوليين ومن الإرهاب، كما إن المسيحيين في الشرق يواجهون ما هو أخطر  من التحديات، إنهم يواجهون أزمة وجود وحضور وضياع، فهل سيصبحون آثاراً أو  بقايا أو ذكريات؟... هل تصبح كنائسهم خرباً وتُهدَم بمعول داعش  والإرهاب؟... هل سيرحمنا التاريخ حينما يقولون كانوا هنا، لقد مرّوا من  هنا؟... فقد أصبحنا أقلية وبات الخطر مضاعَفاً علينا من خلال تهجير مبرمج  وعبر فرض الشريعة والتعاليم الأصولية نعيش أهل الذمّة.
 ألا يخجل  الأصوليون عندما يقولون إنهم مسلمون والإسلام مصدر شريعتهم، والإسلام منهم  براء... عن أية شريعة يتكلمون أمام جرائم داعش؟... أو أية شريعة يطبّقون  وأبناء الوطن مشرَّدون ومهجَّرون ونازحون؟... إرحموا العراق الجريح وشعبه،  فسبحانه وتعالى منح لنا شريعة لتجمعنا وليس حقيقة لتفرقنا... هل أرادنا  سيوفاً وحراباً ثم خراباً ودماراً أم أرادنا غصناً وزيتوناً؟... ألم نعلم  أن هذه الآلات ماهي إلا لقائين (تك4) ولهيرودس (متى 17:2-18)، وللمحاربين  الفاشلين الذين لا يدركون سموّ الحوار، الذين يقتلون الأبرياء من أجل  كبريائهم وغزواتهم.
 من حقي أن أسأل: حتى ما نكون أرقاماً هزيلة؟... أفي  بلدي أكون نازحاً، لاجئاً مهجَّراً أنا المسيحي ابن هذه الأرض الطيبة التي  رويتُها بدمائي وعرقي، وعملتُ فيها بسواعدي وفكري، وسرتُ فيها شامخاً  متكبّراً بألوان رايتها؟... أليس ذلك من حقي وحق حريتي أن أكون رايةً  وحقيقةً، شاهداً ومؤمناً؟... أليس من حقي أن أدافع عن وجودي وإلا عبثاً أنا  هنا؟... فأنا لستُ عبداً لكلماتِ دستورٍ ينكر وجودي، ولستُ خانعاً وخاضعاً  لإراداتٍ تسلب حريتي وأموالي وأطفالي، وأنا لستُ إلا أصلاً وأصالةً، عمقاً  وقلباً، فكراً ورسالةً، حضارةً وتراثاً، فمهما باعوا الحقيقة من أجل كراسي  الزمن ومتاعب الدنيا. فالحقيقة علامة وليست بضاعة وإنْ كانت تباع اليوم في  سوق النخاسة ويشتريها مَن يملك مالاً وعبيداً وجاريات ومن الحَسَب والنسب  والقربى، وفي ذلك يصنعون إرادتهم ويتبعون أنانيتهم ويرفعون علامة كبريائهم  من أجل تدمير الآخر المختلف عنهم فكراً وعقيدةً وحواراً، فهم في عملهم  يحقدون، وفي فكرهم يقتلون، وفي حوارهم يفرضون ليس إلا!، وكأن السماء قد  سُبيت إليهم كما بيع يوسف (تك37) في الأزمنة الغابرة، وما تلك إلا جريمة  إبادة بمعناها الإجتماعي والإنساني، أما أنا سأبقى أنشد هويتي واعتزازي  ببلدي وبأرضه رسالة وجودي وعراقيتي... فالرافدان شاهدان، وحمورابي وشريعته  قاضٍ يعلن حكم الحقيقة، وسأبقى أحضن ترابي ووطني وأحمل مشعل إيماني، وما  ذلك إلا رسالة الحقيقة، وهذه رايتي ليس إلا.
 يا رؤساء الدنيا والزمن، يا سادة يا أجلاء
 هل تعلمون ما حلّ بنا بسبب حروبكم ودواعشكم، قُتل أبرياؤنا، هُدمت  أوطاننا، هُجِّر أبناؤنا، ماتوا من الخوف والفزع والإرهاب، أصيبوا بأمراض  مميتة، طُردت عقولنا من أوطاننا، بيع شعبنا بصفقات بائسة، فاسمعوا صراخنا  فلا تتهاونوا في ما يحصل لنا فالأصولية غايتها غزو العالم، وتدمير الشعوب،  وأنتم أدرى بذلك منّا، يا من حملتم وبلدانكم راية حقوق الإنسان وشعار  الدفاع عن الشعوب المضطهدة، أنتم تعرفون في بلادكم الحرية بأصنافها، وقبول  الآخر وحماية الطفولة وحقوق المرأة، فنحن ننتظركم وننشد همتكم وإنسانيتكم  لتحرير أراضينا ونعود إليها وندخلها آمنين... فقد طالت مصيبتنا وصودر صبرنا  ولا قوة لنا إلا برب السماء وبحقيقتكم ليس إلا فانشدوا معنا كي نعود إلى  أرضنا فأنظارنا نحو ديارنا... نعم وآمين.

 المونسنيور بيوس قاشا
 النائب العام على ابرشية بغداد للسريان الكاثوليك


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أغسطس 2016)

*"هجرة الاقليات بين التحديات والواقع ـ  الايزيدية والمسيحية في اقليم كوردستان" محاضرة  للباحث والكاتب في شؤون  الاقليات والاعلام وبناء السلام " خضر الدوملي"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أربيل / سوزان يوخنا
    استضافت منظمة كلدوآشور للحزب الشيوعي  الكوردستاني ، مساء يوم الخميس 11 آب 2016 الباحث والكاتب في شؤون الاقليات  والاعلام وبناء السلام " خضر الدوملي" في محاضرة تحت عنوان "هجرة الاقليات  بين التحديات والواقع ـ الايزيدية والمسيحية في اقليم كوردستان، الحفاظ  على الهوية وحماية التراث " .
     في البداية رحب الاعلامي بهنام شابا  شمني بالحضور واعطى نبذة عن السيرة الذاتية للمحاضر الاستاذ خضر الدوملي  والذي القى بعد ذلك محاضرته تطرق فيها الى عدة محاور : بداية من النزوح  داخل الوطن الى الهروب،من مرحلة استهداف الايزيديين والمسيحيين وحملات  الانفال والاستهداف المنظم التي ادت الى زيادة الرغبة في الهجرة والحملة  الايمانية في 1996 التي ادت الى قرار العشرات من المسيحيين للهجرة،وتطرق  ايضا الى وضع الاقليات في الاقليم بعد الانتفاضة عام 1991 ، وبداية التشجيع  على الهجرة وارتفاعها بعد الاقتتال الداخلي واشتداد الحصار الاقتصادي (  1994ـ 1995) ، وتحدث في محور اخر حول بدء الهجرة المنظمة بعد احداث نزوح  المسيحيين والايزيديين من وسط وجنوب العراق ، ومرحلة الهجرة الطوعية ،  وصولا الى احداث 2014 وسيطرة تنظيم داعش على مناطق تواجد الايزيديين  والمسيحيين وعمليات القتل والخطف والسبي والتهجير القسري والمقابر الجماعية  التي طالت هذه المكونات دفع الالاف منهم للتفكير بالهجرة خاصة بعد التشجيع  الاعلامي المغرض والدعاية القادمة من اوربا ، الى جانب اطالة فترة النزوح  وفقدان الامل بالعودة شجعت على هجرة هذين المكونين ، ولكن ماذا سيحل  بالهوية ومن سيصون التراث؟ لاننا نعرف وكل الراغبين بالهجرة يعرفون ان  موضوع ارتباط الايزيديين والمسيحيين بالارض هو جزء من الحفاظ وتنمية الهوية  الثقافية ـ الدينية ـ القومية ـ والاجتماعية  والهجرة تسلب منهم هذا الامر  شاؤا أم أبوا ، اختتمها بسؤال هل البقاء افضل أو المسايرة والهجرة دونما  رجعة؟ من الصعب الاجابة عليه الا بأسئلة اخرى عن مطالب و ضمانات لهذه  المكونات للعيش في الوطن كافراد اصلاء وليس مواطنين من الدرجة الثالثة .
    من ثم جاءت الاسئلة والمداخلات من قبل  الحضور والذي تضمن نخبة من الشخصيات الاكاديميية و النشطاء المنديين  والاعلاميين وممثلي الاحزاب ومنظمات المجتمع المدني بضمنهم وفد اتحاد  النساء الآشوري ضم السيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة فرع أربيل والسيدة سوزان  يوخنا مسؤولة مكتب اعلام الاتحاد.























​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أغسطس 2016)

*تجمع خاص لاطفال الكنائس المشرقية في الاردن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم /
 “دعوا الاطفال يأتون الي ولا تمنعوهم لأن لمثل هؤلاء ملكوت السموات”
 من أجل ادخال الفرحة في قلوب اطفالنا  الاعزاء ورسم البهجة في وجوههم، وبرعاية منظمة (Iraqi Christian Relief  Council) وكذلك فريق مشروع (Philos)، تم تنظيم تجمع خاص لعدد من اطفال  ابناء الكنائس المشرقية (المشرق الاشورية والشرقية القديمة والكلدانية  والسريانية الكاثوليكية والارثذوكسية) والذي بلغ عددهم 200 طفل وطفلة، هذا  وشارك شباب كنيسة المشرق في عملية تنظيم هذا التجمع الخاص بالاطفال من خلال  تنظيم القاعة والمستلزمات التي تم تنفيذ الفعاليات المختلفة بها. أقيمت  هذه الاحتفالية في قاعة كنيسة الروم الارثذوكس في منطقة الماركا الشمالية  في عمان/ الاردن. نتقدم بشكرنا وتقديرنا لهاتين المنظمتين على هذه  الالتفاتة الرائعة وخصوصا الانسة جوليانا تيمورازي لكل ما تقدمه لأخوتنا  وأبناءنا من العون والسند لتكن بركة الرب مع الجميع.

 شكرا للاخ اوميد شمعون الذي التقط هذه الصور الجميلة

 اعلام ارسالية كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في الاردن


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أغسطس 2016)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي في دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم /
  الشماس يوسف شابو
 احتفل غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو مساء يوم الاحد 14 اب 2016 وعشية عيد انتقال مريم العذراء  بالجسد والنفس الى السماء في كاتدرائية مار ايث الاها في دهوك، بمشاركة  المعاون البطريركي سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو والاباء الكهنة (الاب  يوسف والأب سامي والأب ادي)، وبحضور جمع غفير من مؤمني المنطقة بالإضافة  الى شمامسة وجوق الكنيسة.
   وفي موعظته، ركز غبطة البطريرك على  الرحمة وانعكاساتها على حياتنا اليومية وخاصة في ظل الظروف التي تعيشها  اغلب العوائل التي تركت منازلها اثر سيطرة داعش على مناطق سهل نينوى ومدينة  الموصل، ودور الكنيسة الكلدانية في احتضان تلك العوائل والتقليل من  معاناتها، وأيضا شدد على أهمية دور الكهنة والعلمانيون في عملية تفعيل  وتنشيط الكنيسة من كل النواحي.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أغسطس 2016)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يزور القنصل الفرنسي العام في اربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 زار مساء يوم الثلاثاء 16 اب 2016 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة سيادة المطران مار بشار وردة  رئيس أساقفة أربيل وسيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو المعاون البطريركي،  سعادة القنصل الفرنسي (الن كيبرات  Alain Guepratte) لتقديم الشكر له على  وقوفه الى جانب العائلات المهجرة قسرا من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى وعلى  مواقفه المشرفة  لدعم وجود الأقليات وحضورهم التاريخي.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أغسطس 2016)

* القناة الفرنسية الثانية تعد وثائقيا عن محنة النزوح التي عاشها مسيحيو نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني ) –الاعلام
 يعمل الصحفي الفرنسي (لويك) على اعداد  وثائقي يستعرض من خلاله ما عاشه مسيحيو نينوى اثر مرورهم بتجربة النزوح عن  مناطقهم في مدينة الموصل وسهل  نينوى بعد سيطرة تنظيم (داعش ) عليها ..
 وسيعرض الوثائقي بعد اكماله في القناة  الفرنسية الثانية ضمن سلسلة البرامج المعدة عن مسيحيي الشرق التي عادة ما  تعرض على شاشة تلك القناة في ايام الاحاد ..وفيما يعد هذا العمل بالنسبة  للصحفي (لويك) الثاني بعد ان اكمل في شتاء العام الماضي وثائقيا سلط من  خلاله الضوء على اعمال تحرير قضاء سنجار والجهود التي بذلت لتطهير ذلك  المكان من دنس التنظيم بينما سعى ان يكون منطلق هذا الفلم الجديد من مدينة  دهوك حيث زار العديد من القرى التابعة للمدينة والتقى بالعشرات ممن عاشوا  محنة النزوح ووقف على حجم المعاناة  جراء ابتعادهم عن ديارهم وكنائسهم..ومن  ضمن ما رصدته عدسة الصحفي الفرنسي (لويك) كان نشاطات منظمة (كابني)  الانسانية لاسيما مواكبته لجولات العيادة المتنقلة التابعة  للمنظمة وزياراتها للعديد من القرى في سبيل توفير الادوية الخاصة بالامراض  المزمنة وفحص المصابين  وصرف العلاج اللازم لهم ..
 ويقول الصحفي (لويك) ان دافعه في الاعداد  لهذا الوثائقي يتم من خلال عرض الحقائق للجمهور الفرنسي بغية تقديم  المساعدة الممكنة لهذه المكونات ممن اصبحت بين ليلة وضحاها تفتقد الماوى  وتعيش التهجير القسري ..


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أغسطس 2016)

*أثناء زيارته لبطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية رئيس اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني يؤكَّد على أن أحزابنا هي وسائل من أجل الغاية الأسمى*





 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار رئيس اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني السيد  يوسف يعقوب متي يرافقه مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية السيد قصي صليوا دانيال،  قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس صليوا الثالث بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية،  صباح يوم الأحد 14 آب 2016.
 في بداية اللقاء رحَّب قداسته برئيس  الاتحاد والوفد المرافق له، بترحيب حمل معاني سمو الأخلاق والرفقة وبهدوء  إيماني، بعدها شكر رئيس الاتحاد قداسة البطريرك على هذا الإستقبال.
 وأوضح رئيس الاتحاد التاريخ النضالي  للاتحاد خلال العشرين السنة الماضية، وأشاد بنضال أحزاب شعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري جميعًا من أجل القضية القومية والوطنية الخاصة بشعبنا،  وخاصة في توحيد الخطاب السياسي القومي والوطني الذي أقرته جميع الأحزاب  البالغ عددها "12" حزبًا، والذي تمَّ تسليمه إلى مجلس الأمن الدولي في 20 /  12 / 2015، وإلى الإدارة الأمريكية والأمم المتحدة والفاتيكان والاتحاد  الآوربي في 23 / 4 / 2016، مما أدى هذا الخطاب إلى تغيير الرؤيا السياسية   للمجتمع الدولي تجاه وحدة قضية شعبنا.
 وأضاف رئيس الاتحاد أن الدول الكبرى بدأت  تسعى من أجل أن ينال شعبنا كافة حقوقه كما هو وارد في الخطاب أعلاه، فضلاً  عن ذلك فقد أشارت بعض الجهات الدولية إلى وضع خارطة طريق لسهل نينوى.
 ومن جانب الحكومة المركزية وحكومة إقليم  كوردستان فأشار رئيس الاتحاد قناعة الطرفين بحقوق القوميات المضطهدة وفي  مقدِّمتها حقوق شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري.
 وأكَّد رئيس الاتحاد على أن جميع الأحزاب  والمؤسسات الخاصة بشعبنا، ما هي إلا وسائل وطرق من أجل القضية السامية  "القضية القومية لشعبنا" ومن الخطأ المهلك أن تكون هذه الأحزاب والمؤسسات  غايات بحد ذاتها.
 وبيَّن رئيس الاتحاد جهود مجلس بيث نهرين  القومي "MUB" النضالية في أوربا وأمريكا وأستراليا وروسيا من أجل قضية  شعبنا في "الوطن- بيث نهرين"، وكذلك عمل المجلس على الساحات في العراق  وسوريا ولبنان.
 من جانبة شدَّد قداسة البطريرك مار  كيوركيس صليوا الثالث على وحدة الصف القومي والنضالي بما تحمله المرحلة  السياسية  تاريخيًا على أحزابنا كافة من مسؤولية قومية ووطنية، مؤكِّدًا  على أن قيادة الكنيسة تبارك هذه الوحدة وهذه الجهود.
 وفي نهاية اللقاء الذي دام أكثر من ساعة  وربع الساعة، شكر رئيس الاتحاد قداسة البطريرك على إستقباله للوفد وإكرامه  له وحسن ضيافته وتقديره العالي وحسن إصغائه الهائل إلى الشرح المفصَّل الذي  قدَّمه رئيس الاتحاد ومباركته الايمانية الجليلة.
 وودَّع قداسته الوفد بكل حفاوة وتقدير.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أغسطس 2016)

*البارزاني لسفير ألمانيا: لابد من اتفاق سياسي قبل تحرير الموصل يضمن حقوق الأيزيديين والمسيحيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - صوت الامة/
 دعا رئيس إقليم كوردستان مسعود البارزاني  إلى التوصل إلى اتفاق سياسي قبل تحرير الموصل، مركز محافظة نينوي، من قبضة  تنظيم(داعش) الإرهابي.
 وقال البارزاني - خلال لقاء عقد في أربيل الأربعاء، مع سفير ألمانيا الجديد لدى العراق فرانتس جوزيف كريمب - إنه "لابد من ضمان مستقبل وحقوق جميع المكونات في نينوي لاسيما الكورد الأيزيديين والمسيحيين في المحافظة".
 وأشار السفير الألماني إلى أن بلاده على معرفة بالتحديات الأمنية  والسياسية والاقتصادية التي توجه كوردستان، وأن البارزاني شكر حكومة وشعب ألمانيا على دعم قوات "البيشمركة" الكوردية وتقديم المساعدات العسكرية الألمانية التي أثرت بشكل إيجابي في الحرب ضد داعش.
 كما اجتمع رئيس حكومة كردستان نيجيرفان بارزاني مع السفير الألماني وبحثا  التحضيرات لمعركة تحرير الموصل والوضع الإقتصادي في المنطقة، وأكدا على  أهمية استمرار المساعدات الألمانية الإنسانية والعسكرية للإقليم.
 وقال  السفير الألماني - خلال لقائه مع رئيس الحكومة - إن البيشمركة استطاعت أن  تحافظ على أمن حكومة الإقليم ومواجهة الإرهاب، واستقبال عدد كبير من  النازحين وتأمين احتياجاتهم.
 من جهته، أعرب رئيس حكومة كردستان عن الشكر للمجتمع الدولي وقوات التحالف الدولي المناهض لداعش، وبخاصة ألمانيا، على تقديم المساعدات العسكرية والإنسانية الداعمة لكوردستان.
 وكان السفير الألماني التقي سعدي أحمد بيره، عضو المكتب السياسي مسؤول  العلاقات العامة للاتحاد الوطني الكوردستاني، وبحث الجانبان مسألة التعايش  السلمي ما بين القوميات المختلفة في الموصل وضرورة إنهاء الخلافات في إطار  مؤتمر سلمي، من أجل تحقيق الأمن والسلام والاستقرار السياسي وترسيخ  الديمقراطية.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أغسطس 2016)

*منظمة بيث نهرين للمرأة تستذكر الذكرى الثانية لتهجير شعبنا بأمسية خاصة*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/ 
 تحت شعار "لن ننسى سهل نينوى" استذكرت  منظمة بيث نهرين للمراة بالتعاون مع منظمة كلدوآشور للحزب الشيوعي  الكوردستاني الذكرى الثانية لتهجير شعبنا ابناء شعبنا من سهل نينوى والموصل  من خلال امسية اقامتها مساء يوم السبت 13 اب 2016، وفي حدائق المنطمة
 حضر الامسية قائممقام قضاء الحمدانية  نيسان كرومي ووزير العلوم التكنلوجيا السابق فارس ججو ورئيسا اتحاد بيث  نهرين الوطني صباح ميخائيل برخو ويوسف يعقوب متي  وعدد من ممثلي الأحزاب  السياسية والمؤسسات الحكومية ورؤساء وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني وحشد  كبير من نساء وابناء شعبنا المهجر من سهل نينوى والموصل
 بدات الامسية بالوقوف دقيقة صمت على ارواح  الشهداء ثم كلمة رئيسة المنظمة حنان متي توما اشارت فيها الى ان "شعبنا  فقد اغلى شئ الكرامة التي اهينت والتي لاتعوض، كل ذلك تحت انظار العالم  وصمت دولي رهيب بحق الانسانية"
 واضاقت رئيسة المنطمة ان "اجتياح داعش ترك  اثارا سلبية أولها على المرأة التي زاد عليها الضغوط والقيود ليُفرض عليها  غبن اكثر من السابق وتعيش في دوامة البحث عن الامان والاستقرار وترحل  بابنائها الى القدر المجهول"
 وكان للمنظمة عدد من المطاليب وهي  "الاسراع في تحرير محافظة الموصل وسهل نينوى وضمان عودة ابناء شعبنا  النازحين الى مدنهم وقراهم وممتلكاتهم بعد التحرير وضمان حقهم بالعيش  الكريم وسلامة امنهم، مع ضمان تعويضهم ماديا ومعنويا ومنح الحكم الذاتي  لأبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في منطقة سهل نينوى بموجب المادة  125 من دستور الحكومة المركزية الذي يضمن حكم ذاتي لكل القوميات الاخرى  ودعم الحكم الذاتي بقرارات سياسية دولية لحماية منطقة سهل نينوى لتكون  منطقة امنة. وعلى ضوء الاعتراف بحكم ذاتي لشعبنا في سهل نينوي ولان العراق  هو فيدرالي فهذا يعني تحقيق للاقتصاد الذاتي من الثروات الوطنية التي توزع  على الاقاليم والشعوب. زكذلك دعم الدفاع الذاتي عسكريا وتوحيد القوات  العسكرية ما بين صفوف شعبنا. والاعتراف باللغة السريانية على انها لغة  رسمية بجانب اللغات الاخرى المعترف بها في الدولة ، وكذلك في اقليم كردستان  ان تكون اللغة السريانية لغة معترف بها رسميا. وذكر الديانة المسيحية في  الدستور العراقي على انها الديانة الثانية. واستحداث محكمة الاحوال الشخصية  خاصة بأبناء شعبنا".ِ
 بعد ذلك القى رئيس اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني  صباح ميخائل برخو كلمة اشار فيها الى "معاناة أبناء شعبنا وقطعهم من  جذورهم وأزمنتهم وإغتيال الذاكرة الجمعية لديهم وقطع التواصل التاريخي مع  مئات الأجيال من أجداداهم الذين أقاموا في هذه الأرض ونشروا الحضارة"
 وأوضح رئيس الاتحاد "أن عراقًا بلا  مكوِّنات دينية صغيرة لم يعد عراق" مطالبًا "الدول الكبرى والإقليمية  والمكوِّنات الكبيرة في العراق أن يعتبروا قضية عودة الشعب الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري إلى سهل نينوى وطنية وإنسانية وأخلاقية"
 كما طالب رئيس الاتحاد "بالاسراع بتحرير  المناطق المغتصبة للمكونات الدينية والعرقية في العراق وضمان حقوقها وفق  قرارات محلية ودولية كما دعا هذه المكونات المظلومة والتي عانت الماسي  والويلات الى الوحدة من اجل نيل حقوقها".
 ثم قصيدة للشاعرة بروين شمعون بعنوان عمن  مبربزلي- شغبنا تبعثر باللغة السريانية تبعتها قصيدة للشاعرة ضمياء الفيلي  بعنوان الهجرة الى الجحيم تبعتها مسرحية عن الهجرة "كروب فرنسيس" ثم قصيدة  للسيدة هناء قاشا "غذا ماثا من مثواثن- واحدة من مدننا" وقصيدة للشاعر أمير  بولص وترتيلة للأطفال لمجمع الكرمة بعنوان "عائدون" وكلمة عن منطمة المراة  السريانية القتها الانسة بديعة هرمز رئيسة المنطمة تحدثت فيها عن "معاناة  التهجير وطالبت بالسراع بتحرير سهل نينوى" ثم عرض فيلم وثائقي خاص عن  التهجير بعنوان نون من اخراج المخرجة العراقية "عائدة تشليبفر" وافتتاح  المعرض الفوتوغرافي الثاني للأديب والإعلامي رمزي هرمز ياكو الذي ضمَّ أكثر  من أربعين صورة فوتوغرافية عن التهجير القسري لأبناء شعبنا ومعاناته،  واختتمت الامسية بتقديم الشكر الى منظمة كلدواشور للحزب الديمقراطي  الكردستاني والقنوات الفضائية سورويو وعشتار وعدد من وسائل الإعلام.














































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أغسطس 2016)

*مدير عام الدراسة السريانية يزور قسم الدراسة السريانية لممثلية تربية نينوى في دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد - اعلام المديرية

 زار السيد عماد سالم ججو مدير عام الدراسة  السريانية يوم الاثنين 15 اب الجاري قسم الدراسة السريانية في ممثلية  تربية نينوى في دهوك، والتقى خلال زيارته السيد سمير يوخنا مدير القسم وعدد  من كوادر القسم.
 دار الحديث في اللقاء عن نشاطات القسم  وكوادره وعن وضع الية لاحصاء الملاكات وتسويتها وكذلك تطرق الحديث الى  مناقشة المقترحات التي تصب في نشر وتعليم اللغة السريانية فيما يخص المدراس  المشمولة ومراكز محو الامية باللغة السريانية.
 كما  توجه السيد ججو يرافقه السيد يوخنا  لزيارة ممثلية تربية نينوى التقى خلالها مدير قسم الاشراف الاختصاصي السيد  تحسين علي حسين وكيل المدير العام والسيد صلاح الياس مدير النشاط الرياضي.
 جرى الحديث في اللقاء حول مقترح لوضع نسبة  لمعلمي ومدرسي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية في خطة الوزارة  للتعينات ضمن مديرية تربية نينوى وكذلك وضع الية لشمول المكون المسيحي  للدرجات التعويضية في الاختصاصات الاخرى.
 يشار الى ان السيد عماد ججو توجه الى  محافظة دهوك بعد جولة اجراها في محافظة اربيل زار خلالها مؤسسات تربوية  ودينية،   جاءت للوقوف على نشاطات اقسام الدراسة السريانية في سير العملية  التعليمية لمدارس اللغة السريانية والمدارس المشمولة بتعليم مادة اللغة  السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2016)

*العبادي يهنئ المسيحيين وسعيد "بتمسكهم بأرضهم والدفاع عن الوطن"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - موازين نيوز/
 هنأ رئيس الوزراء حيدر العبادي، السبت، الشعب العراقي والمسيحيين بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد.
 وقال العبادي في بيان نقله مكتبه الإعلامي  تلقت /موازين نيوز/ نسخة منه، "أتقدم بأحر التهاني واطيب الامنيات الى  ابناء شعبنا الكريم وبالأخص منهم الاخوة المسيحيين وللبشرية كافة بمناسبة  ذكرى حلول مولد السيد المسيح عليه السلام وقرب رأس السنة الميلادية".
 وأضاف، "نسأل الله العلي القدير ان يمن  على جميع ابناء شعبنا بالسلام والوئام ليقطفوا معا ثمار صبرهم ونصرهم على  الارهاب بتحرير كامل الاراضي العراقية والموصل العزيزة، وليعود كل مواطن  مهجر او نازح الى بيته ووطنه".
 وأكد العبادي، "اعتزازه بالتنوع الديني  الذي عرفت به ارض الرافدين والذي حاول الارهابيون يائسين القضاء عليه"،  مردفا "كما نعبر عن سعادتنا بتمسك الاخوة المسيحيين بأرضهم ومشاركتهم  اخوتهم في بناء وطنهم والدفاع عنه بمعارك التحرير".


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2016)

*أعياد الميلاد تعود إلى سهل نينوى في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عارف يوسف - أحمد قاسم/ الأناضول
 بشغف، ينتظر مسيحيون من أبناء محافظة  نينوى، شمالي العراق، الأيام العشر الأخيرة من ديسمبر/ كانون أول الجاري،  للاحتفال من جديد بأعياد الميلاد (الكريسماس) على أرضهم في مناطق سهل  نينوى، شرق مدينة الموصل، مركز المحافظة، بعد فراق عنها دام عامين ونصف  العام.

 ففي صيف 2014، وقع سهل نينوى تحت سيطرة تنظيم داعش  الإرهابي، الذي خير المسيحيين بين اعتناق الإسلام أو دفع الجزية أو الخروج  من أرضهم أو قتلهم إن رفضوا كل تلك الخيارات؛ ما اضطرهم إلى النزوح إلى مدن  الإقليم الكوردي (شمال) والعاصمة بغداد، وإلى بعض الدول الأوروبية.

 بينما يقف قرب باب منزله، الذي لحقت به أضرار الحرب بين القوات العراقية  ومسلحي داعش، وشوهت أجزاء واسعة منه، قال إلياس خليل، وهو أحد سكان قضاء  الحمدانية شرق الموصل، إن "الاحتفال هذا العام سيكون مختلفا تماما عن  الأعوام السابقة، فشعور العودة إلى الأرض الأم له طعم آخر لا يمكن وصفه".

 خليل، وفي حديث لوكالة الأناضول، اعتبر أن "الاحتفال سيكون تحديا لداعش  ولجميع الجهات العدوانية، التي أرادت إخراج المسيحيين من أرضهم، وإحداث  تغيير ديمغرافي في المنطقة".

 وعن الاستعداد لأعياد ميلاد السيد  المسيح، قال المواطن العراقي: "بدأت مع مجموعة من أصدقائي تحضير شجرة عيد  ميلاد ضخمة، يبلغ ارتفاعها مترين وعرضها متر ونصف المتر، ووضعنا فيها أضواء  وألعاب إلكترونية وزينات ورقية عاكسة للضوء، تمهيدا لنصبها قرب مدخل  القضاء".

 الاحتفال هذا العام في سهل نينوى، بحسب خليل، "يحمل  رسالة مفادها أن المجتمع المسيحي محب للحياة، ويرغب في التعايش السلمي مع  بقية مكونات المجتمع العراقي، وهو مجتمع ينبذ لغة القتل والدم".

 احتفال على الأنقاض
 خلال أعياد الميلاد، يحتفي المسيحيون بعيد رأس السنة، الذي يصادف ليلة 31  ديسمبر/ كانون الأول من كل عام، حيث يحتفلون بانتهاء عام وبدء آخر، ومن  أبرز مظاهر احتفالهم: تقديم الهدايا، وتنظيم مواكب واحتفالات ضحمة ترافقها  موسيقى أعياد الميلاد والزينة والأضواء وألعاب نارية تستمر ساعات.

 في بلدة بغديدا – قرقوش، مركز قضاء الحمدانية، وقف راعي الأبرشية، مار  يوحنا بطرس موشي، مطران الموصل، وسط كنيسة "الطاهرة الكبرى"، وهو يشير  بإصبعه آثار حرق داعش للكنيسة وتدمير رموزها الدينية.

 المطران قال  للأناضول إن "الكنيسة كانت كبيرة جدا.. جميع الأبواب والنوافذ مدمرة،  والجدران شاهد على أعمال الحرق والسلب والنهب، ولا يوجد أي شيء صالح  للاستعمال".

 ورغم كل ذلك الدمار، تابع المطران، "فقد تقرر  الاحتفال بأعياد الميلاد المجيد وسط الكنيسة على الأنقاض؛ لتأكيد وجودنا،  وإرسال رسالة إلى العالم بأنه لا يمكن لمجتمع محب للخير أن يندثر أو يموت  أمام هجمات إرهابية ظلامية".

 وختم بأن "الاحتفال بالقدّاس الإلهّي  وأعياد الميلاد المجيد هذا العام في كنيسة الطاهرة الكبرى، وعلى أضواء  الشموع، سيكون واسعا ويشارك به لساعات أبناء الديانة المسيحية، بحضور وفد  من البرلمان الأوروبي وشخصيات سياسية وعسكرية محلية وإقليمية ودولية إضافة  إلى وسائل إعلام".

 وكنيسة "الطاهرة كبرى" هي كبرى كنائس بغديدا -  قرقوش السبعة، وسميت بالكبرى ليس فقط لضخامتها، ولكن للتمييز أيضا عن كنيسة  الطاهرة القديمة المجاورة لها، وهي تعتبر أكبر كنائس العراق ومنطقة الشرق  الأوسط، وفيها تقام الاحتفالات والتجمعات الكبرى، ويعتبرها أهالي المدينة  وملايين العراقيين فخر كنائس العالم.

 عودة النازحين المسيحيين
 بعد معارك مع داعش دامت شهورا، تمكنت القوات العراقية من تحرير مناطق سهل  نينوى بالكامل، في 27 أكتوبر/ تشرين أول الماضي، وتعد هذه المناطق الموطن  التاريخي لمسيحيي العراق؛ ما جعل صدى تحريرها مؤثر في نفوس الكثيرين.

 عن عودة النازحين المسيحيين إلى سهل نينوى، قال مستشار شؤون الأقليات في  مجلس المحافظة، "أمونيوس الدائم"، إن "هذه خطوة مبكرة بعض الشيء؛ فنسب  الدمار التي لحقت بالبنى التحتية مرتفعة، وبحاجة إلى جهود واسعة من الحكومة  والمجتمع الدولي والمنظمات الإنسانية لإعادة الحياة إلى المناطق المدمرة".

 وخلال وجوده في مدينة أربيل (مركز الإقليم الكوردي)، أضاف "الدائم"، في  تصريح للأناضول، أن "إعادة مسيحيين إلى مناطقهم ستكون بمثابة ضربة موجعة  لداعش، وتعزيز لجهود عمليات التحرير، التي تواصل القوات العراقية تنفيذها  على محاور عدة، ضمن حملة استعادة الموصل"، التي انطلقت في 17 أكتوبر/ تشرين  أول الماضي.

 مستشار شؤون الأقليات اعتبر أن "الاحتفال بأعياد  الميلاد المجيد هذا العام على أرض نينوى مهم جدا، فهو ثمرة التحرير  والتضحيات التي قدمتها القوات العراقية المشتركة في سبيل تحرير هذه الأرض  من داعش".

 وتابع بقوله إن "العالم يسلط عيونه على هذا الحدث  المهم، ويشيد به؛ فليس من السهل تنظيم مذل هذا الاحتفال في مكان دمره داعش  بالكامل، إلا أن الإرادة تهدم العوائق، وتصنع المستحيل".

 وبلدة  بغديدا- قرقوش، ذات أغلبية مسيحية، وكان يقطنها أكثر من 50 ألف نسمة، وشهد  آخر قداس يوم 6 أغسطس/ آب 2014، وبعدها سيطر داعش على الموصل وسهل نينوى،  وتسبب في نزوح عدد كبير من المسيحيين، فيما هاجر آخرون خارج العراق.

 استعدادات أمنية
 على مقربة من كنيسة "الطاهرة الكبرى"، وقف أحمد إبراهيم مرتيدا ملابسه  العسكرية، وحاملا سلاحه الرشاش، لتأدية واجبه الأمني، ضمن صفوف القوات  المشتركة المنوطة بها حماية المناطق التي جرى تحريريها.

 إبراهيم  قال للأناضول إنه "لا فرق بين مسلم ومسيحي، فالإنسان واحد، ونحن هنا لا  نفكر ما هي الطائفة أو القومية أو الديانة التي نحميها، إنما نفكر بأنه  إنسان، وعلينا أن ندافع عن الممتلكات الخاصة والعامة، ونحمي حياة المواطن  وندافع عنها، ولو كلفنا ذلك التضحية بحياتنا".

 وبشأن تأمين  الاحتفالات المرتقبة، أوضح العسكري العراقي أن "الاستعدادات الأمنية لإنجاح  احتفال المسيحيين بأعياد الميلاد المجيد في مناطق سهل نينوى انطلقت  بالفعل، فالجميع عازم على إبراز هذا الحدث وإزالة العوائق التي قد تواجهه"،  معربا عن أمله في أن "يعود الاستقرار إلى جميع أنحاء العراق في القريب  العاجل، وتعم الاحتفالات ربوع البلد". -


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يناير 2017)

*مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق يعقد اجتماعا في مطرانية الروم الارثوذكس في بغداد ويصدر بيانا*






 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 عقد مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في  العراق الثلاثاء الموافق 3/1/2017 اجتماعا في مطرانية الروم الارثوذكس في  بغداد وشارك فيه كل من صاحبي القداسة ماراداي الثاني بطريرك الكنيسة  الشرقية القديمة في العراق والعالم وماركيوركيس الثالث صليوا بطريرك كنيسة  المشرق الاشورية في العراق والعالم وجميع مطارنة واساقفة ورؤساء الطوائف  والكنائس في بغداد ومطارنة واساقفة من اقليم كوردستان العراق ممثلين  أبرشياتهم أو مخولين من قبل زملائهم مطارنة الابرشيات الاخرى وفيما يأتي نص  البيان...


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يناير 2017)

*خالد البير مدير عام شؤون المسيحيين خلال لقائه وفد مجلس الكنائس العالمي: مصيرنا مع اقليم كوردستان وشعبه*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - انباء زاكروس/
 طالب مدير عام شؤون المسيحيين بوزارة  الاوقاف والشؤون الدينية في حكومة اقليم كوردستان، بأن يكون مصير المسيحيين  ومناطقهم في سهل نينوى مع اقليم كوردستان ،مطالباً بدعم المجتمع الدولي  لاقليم كوردستان ومطلبهم هذا " .
  وقد جاء طلب،خالد البير،هذا خلال اجتماع  لممثلي الاديان الثمانية باقليم كوردستان مع وفد مجلس الكنائس العالمي،يوم  الاثنين، والذي عقد بوزارة الاقاف والشؤون الدينية بأربيل .
  مدير العلاقات والتعايش بالوزارة مريوان  نقشبندي،الذي حضر الاجتماع ، نقل عن مديرعام شؤون المسيحيين بالوزارة  ووممثل المكون المسيحي في الاجتماع خالد البير ،مطالبته خلال الاجتماع بربط  مصير مناطق المسيحيين في سهل نينوى ومستقبلهم كمكون مسيحي في هذه المناطق  بالشعب الكوردي وبأقليم كوردستان ".
  مضيفا بالقول " ممثل المسيحيين في  الاجتماع اكد على ان المسيحيين في مناطق سهل نينوى وبعد احداث العاشر من  يونيو/حزيران وماتلاه(سيطرة داعش على الموصل وسهل نينوى) فقدوا الثقة  بالمكون العربي في مناطقهم".مستدركاً بالقول " اكد على ان حكومة اقليم  كوردستان وحدها من تستطيع ضمان عودتهم ومستقبلهم في تلك المناطق داعياً  المجتمع الدولي لدعم اقليم كوردستان في ذلك".
  وكان المسيحيون في سهل نينوى والموصل قد  تعرضوا خلال الاعوام الماضية،والعامين الاخيرين بعد مجىء داعش،الى عمليات  تهجير وخطف وقتل لاسباب طائفية واصبحوا هدفاً للجماعات الارهابية وقد ترك  الكثيرون منهم العراق واختاروا طريق الهجرة،فيما من بقي منهم نزح الى مدن  اقليم كوردستان .


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يناير 2017)

*اللقاء الثقافي لكهنة العراق الكلدان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 بحضور غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو، والسادة الاساقفة الكلدان في العراق، وما يقارب سبعين كاهناً  من كل ابرشيات العراق الكلدانية، بدأ اللقاء الثقافي صباح يوم الاثنين 23  كانون الثاني 2017 في المجمع البطريركي – عنكاوا.
 بعد أن التئم الحضور في كابيلا المعهد  الكهنوتي لصلاة الرمش بحسب الطقس الكلداني، انتقل الاباء الكهنة الى قاعة  الشماس روفائيل المازجي حيث رحب سيادة المطران بشار وردة بالحضور وقدم غبطة  البطريرك الذي اكد على اهمية هذا اللقاء وشحن الهمة وخصوصاً في خضم الظروف  المحلية، كما نوه غبطته إلى الدور الواجب ان تلعبه الكنيسة والكاهن في  خدمة كل الجماعة بدون تمييز واشار الى النقاط التي كانت قد نشرها في الموقع  البطريركي بهذه المناسبة "الكنيسة بيت الكل وللكل". بعده قدَّم الاب افرام  محاضرته الاولى عن: لماذا ننعزل عن أنفسنا؟ حيث قام بمسح وتشخيص الوضع  الراهن وبعده تطرق الى العوامل العقلية (الاحكام والتصنيفات، الاحكام  المسبقة، النظام الثنائي واللغة والاسلوب)، ثم تطرق الى المشاعر ومن ثم  الحاجات الضرورية مثل الانتماء والاستقلالية والحب والجنس …. واخيرا الطلب  عندما يقبل الاخر حاجتنا ويقبل تلبيتها. واختتم المحاضرة بالاسئلة والاجوبة  مع التعليقات.
 والجدير بالذكر ان هذه اللقاءات ستستمر لغاية يوم الاربعاء القادم.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يناير 2017)

*الرئيس العراقي فؤاد معصوم يؤكد حرصه على بقاء المسيحيين وعودة المهاجرين إلى بلدهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 أكد رئيس الجمهورية العراقية فؤاد معصوم  أن العراق الذي يحقق بعزم مقاتليه وشعبه الانتصار الناجز على داعش سيجعل  إعادة الاعمار والبناء وعودة النازحين والمهجرين، وخصوصًا أبناء الديانات،  إلى مدنهم وقراهم في مقدمة الأولويات التي تتطلب عملاً وطنيًا حثيثًا  ودعمًا دوليًا لتأمين متطلبات ذلك.
 وخلال استقباله وفد مجلس الكنائس العالمي،  تحدث الرئيس عن الدور التاريخي لمسيحيي العراق في البناء الثقافي والعلمي  والاقتصادي على مدار العصور وإسهامهم في صنع الحضارة والثقافة في البلاد،  مشيرًا إلى أن المجتمع العراقي بمختلف أطيافه حريص على بقاء المسيحيين في  بلدهم العراق وعودة المهاجرين والمهجرين منهم إلى البلد بعد القضاء على  داعش وبما يؤمن حياةً حرة وكريمة لجميع المواطنين باختلاف دياناتهم  وعقائدهم.
 وبهذا الصدد أشار رئيس الجمهورية العراقية  إلى أن الإرهاب الداعشي لا يمثل أي مكوّن ولا أي معتقد ديني، وإنما هو  تفكير إجرامي كان الجميع ضحيةً له، وهو ما ساعد في أن تتوحد كلمة وإرادة  العراقيين جميعًا من أجل أمنهم وسلامهم وحرية بلدهم.
 من جانبه، تحدث وفد مجلس الكنائس العالمي  عن تقديرهم وامتنانهم للدور المهم الذي قامت به رئاسة الجمهورية لصالح  أبناء الديانات في العراق وخصوصًا منهم المسيحيون. كما قدّم شرحًا مفصلاً  عن مسعى المجلس من أجل المساعدة في تهيئة الظروف الأفضل لبقاء المواطنين  المسيحيين في العراق والمنطقة والمساعدة على عودة المهاجرين إلى مناطق  سكناهم في ظروف سلام وعدل وحسن تعايش بين الجميع.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يناير 2017)

*رئيس حكومة الاقليم نيجيرفان بارزاني يحل مشكلة الطلبة المسيحيين والإيزيديين والكورد السوريين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إيزيدي جورنال
 افاد ديوان رئاسة مجلس الوزراء بإقليم  كردستان، يوم الأحد (22.01.2017) بأن “رئيس الحكومة نيچيرفان بارزاني، حل  مشكلة الطلبة المسيحيين والايزيديين النازحين من محافظة نينوى”، وذلك من  خلال كتاب رسمي “يأمر باستبدال حالتهم الدراسية من الاستضافة الى النقل  للتعليم في جامعات الاقليم مجاناً”.
 ويشمل هذا القرار الصادر من ديوان مجلس وزراء الاقليم الطلبة الايزيديين والمسيحيين وكرد سوريا”.
 وأكد الكتاب الذي اطلع عليه إيزيدي  جورنال، أن موافقة رئيس الحكومة جاءت بعد رفع كتاب رسمي في ديسمبر الماضي  إلى رئاسة الوزراء للنظر في أوضاع الطلبة النازحين الذين توجهوا الى جامعات  الاقليم، بسبب الاوضاع غير المستقرة التي تواجهها مناطقهم.
 وأشار الكتاب المذيل بتوقيع رئيس ديوان  رئاسة الحكومة نيجيرفان أحمد، إلى أن القرار سيحل مشكلة الطلبة النازحين  عبر استبدال حالتهم من “الإستضافة” إلى “النقل”، لكيلا لا يواجهوا مشكلة  “الإعتراف” بشهاداتهم في جامعات الإقليم مستقبلاً.
 وبحسب إحصائيات وزارة التعليم العالي في  إقليم كردستان، أن ما بين 10 إلى 15 ألف طالب سنوياً، لا يقبلون في جامعات  الإقليم، بسبب عدم وجود مقاعد كافية لهم، ولأن عدد الخريجين من الإعدادية  أكثر من القدرة الاستعابية للجامعات”.






​


----------



## كلدانية (24 يناير 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *اللقاء الثقافي لكهنة العراق الكلدان*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الله يحفظهم ويبارك خدمتهم لمصلحة الرعية​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يناير 2017)

كلدانية قال:


> الله يحفظهم ويبارك خدمتهم لمصلحة الرعية
> [/CENTER]




*امين يا رب

شكرا جزيلا لمشاعركم الطيبة

تحياتي وتقديري لكم
*


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يناير 2017)

*السفير الفرنسي في العراق يزور مقر البطريركية الصيفي في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 زارَ صباح يوم الثلاثاء 24 كانون الثاني  2017 سعادة السفير الفرنسي في العراق مارك باريتي مع القنصل العام في اربيل  مقر البطريركية الصيفي في عنكاوا واستقبلهم غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو، ودار الحديث حول اخر المستجدات في الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى.  توفير الامن والحماية، الجانب السياسي ما بعد داعش وعملية اعمار البلدات  والقرى التي هدمها تنظيم داعش وموضوع المصالحة والتسوية.
 وحضر اللقاء السادة الاساقفة: مار ميخا مقدسي ومار حبيب النوفلي ومار باسيليوس يلدو.

 كما استقبل غبطته ظهر نفس اليوم سيادة المطران جان بيير كاتنوJean Pierre Cattenoz رئيس اساقفة افنيون Avignon في فرنسا ومرافقيه.
 كذلك كان قد استقبل ايضاً المونسنيور  باسكال كولنيش، رئيس منظمة من اجل الشرق L’Oeuvre d’Orient والعميد بهنام  عبوش، قائد حراسات بلدات سهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2017)

*فيديو.. جولة جديدة لكاميرات قناة عشتار في بلدة تلكيف 24-1-2017*



https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Ucs4D_26dBI


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يزور بلدات ( تلكيف - باطنايا - مار اوراها - باقوفا)*



 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/




























































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2017)

*عاجل / مجلس النواب يصوت على إعتبار سهل نينوى "منطقة منكوبة"*





 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق 



 صرح النائب رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب  العراقي أن مجلس النواب وافق في جلسته المنعقدة اليوم على إعتبار منطقة سهل  نينوى "منطقة منكوبة".
 وجاءت موافقة مجلس النواب هذه بعد أن صوت  أعضاؤه على مشروع قرار يعتبر سهل نينوى منطقة منكوبة في جلسته المنعقدة  بتاريخ اليوم الخميس 26 ك 2017.
 وجاء في نص مشروع القرار الذي قُدم من قبل اللجنة القانونية النيابية الى مجلس النواب للتصويت عليه ما يلي:
 (بالنظر لما تعرضت له مناطق في محافظة  نينوى للدمار الكامل في البنى التحتية والممتلكات العامة والخاصة بسبب  استيلاء عصابات داعش الاجرامية عليها حيث دفع الثمن كل مكونات محافظة  نينوى، وان الجرائم التي حصلت في سهل نينوى كانت من أبشع الجرائم لذلك نطلب  إصدار قرار من مجلس النواب العراقي في اعتبار هذه المنطقة منكوبة وعلى  الجهات التنفيذية تعويض الاهالي عن الاضرار التي لحقت بهم).  البرلمان  العراقي يصوت على اعتبار سهل نينوى مناطق منكوبة


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2017)

*البدء بإعادة إعمار البلدات الكلدانية: تللسقف، باقوفا، باطنايا، تلكيف، كرمليس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 منذ سنتين ونصف هَجَّر تنظيمُ الدولة الإسلاميّة مسيحيي الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى التي كانوا يعيشون فيها منذ آلاف السنين.
 واليوم، بفضل القوات المسلحة على مختلف صنوفها تم تحريرها، لكن العديد من  هذه البيوت دمرت أو أحرقت أو نهبت، وكذلك الكنائس والمؤسسات الخدمية والبنى  التحتية.

 هؤلاء المسيحيون المهجرون، بحاجة إلى إعانتهم على إصلاح بيوتهم وتأثيثها قدر الإمكان، وإعادة الماء والكهرباء اليها.

 وفي لقاء غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بأساقفة الكلدان في  العراق 23/1/2017 تقرر البدء بعملية الاعمار والتبرع لها. وقد تشكلت لجنتان  كنسيتان مع الرابطة الكلدانية وشباب البلدات: اللجنة الأولى لخط تلكيف  القوش باشراف الاب سالار بوداغ والثانية لكرمليس باشراف الاب ثابت حبيب.
  واللجنتان تنسقان مع مسؤول الرابطة د. آمانج فرنسيس.

 ولإسراع عملية الاعمار وتمكين الراغبين من العودة تم جمع المبالغ الاتية:

 البطريركية الكلدانية: ثلاثمائة مليون دينار عراقي
 ابرشية أربيل: مائة مليون دينار عراقي
 ابرشية الموصل: خمسون مليون عراقي
 ابرشية كركوك: خمسة وعشرون مليون دينار عراقي
 ابرشية البصرة: عشرون مليون دينار عراقي

  ولمواجهة هذا التحدي الكبير في الحفاظ على مناطقنا التاريخية، ندعو  أبرشياتنا ومسيحيينا في الداخل والخارج لدعم إصلاح بيوت اخوتهم وتسهيل  عودتهم. كما ندعو المجتمع الدولي خصوصا الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ودول  الاتحاد الأوروبي وحكومة العراق للمساعدة في عملية الإعمار هذه وتطوير هذه  البلدات، وخلق استثمارات لإتاحة فرص عمل لسكانها وتأمين رزقهم، وزرع الأمل  في قلوبهم للبقاء في وطنهم والحفاظ على هويتهم وتاريخهم!

 تم  استفتاء 1667 عائلة مهجرة من تللسقف وباقوفا وبطنايا حول الرغبة في العودة  فكان الجواب ان 1300 تود العودة سريعا وبدء الحياة الطبيعية والقيام بزراعة  أراضيها. إن هذا سوف يشجع الاخرين على العودة أيضا.


 وقد تبين من خلال الكشف الأولي ان نسبة الأضرار هي كالآتي:

 تللسقف: 15%
 باقوفا: فقط نهب واضرار في بعض البيوت
 باطنايا: 80% انها بلدة منكوبة
 تلكيف: 5% !
 كرمليس: 30%

 من اجل ان تكون العملية أكثر تنظيما وضعت اللجنتان آلية للعمل تتضمن تسجيل  أسماء الراغبين في العودة وتوثيق اضرار بيوتها، وسوف تشرفان مباشرة على  العمل ولن تعطى النقود الى العائلات، لكن من يرغب ان يعمل سوف تدفع له أجور  العمل.

  إن أهالي هذه البلدات بحاجة الى رفع الألغام من حقولهم  ليتمكنوا من زراعتها منذ هذا الموسم، كما يحتاجون الى مشاريع خيرية كمستوصف  خيري ومولدات كهرباء للمساعدة على البقاء.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يناير 2017)

*وزارة الهجرة تمنح كل عائلة تعود الى بيتها في بلدات سهل نينوى مبلغ مليون ونصف دينار عراقي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 التقى غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو مساء السبت ٢٨ كانون الثاني  ٢٠١٧ بالسيد جاسم العطية وكيل وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين والذي صرح بان  الوزارة ستمنح مليون ونصف دينار عراقي لكل عائلة تعود الى بيتها في بلدات  سهل نينوى. وقد شكره غبطة البطريرك ووعد بالتنسيق مع الوزارة لتشجيع  العودة.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يناير 2017)

*مجالس أعيان سهل نينوى توجَّه رسالة إلى الحكومة الأمريكية حول سهل نينوى*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/


 إستكمالًا للإجتماعات السابقة، عقدت مجالس  أعيان سهل نينوى، وهم مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا، ومجلس عشائر السريان في  برطلة ومجلس أعيان كرمليس، إجتماعًا مساء يوم السبت 28 كانون الثاني  الجاري، وفي مقر أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا البديل في عنكاوا.
 تدارس المجتمعون الوضع القائم في مناطق  سهل نينوى، بعد تحريرها من تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام  المتمثل بعصابات "داعش" الإرهابية، ما جرى فيها من تدمير للبنى التحتية  وحرق للدور والمؤسسات الدينية والحكومية ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني.
 وإستعرض رئيس مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا،  السيد اسطيفو جميل حبش نتائج زيارته للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ولقاءاته  مع المسؤولين، وخاصة من لهم حضور في الإدارة الأمريكية الجديدة، وكذلك  لقاءاته مع عدد من المسؤولين عن شركات الإعمار هناك، حيث تمَّ الإتِّفاق  على زيارة وفد أمريكي لمنطقة سهل نينوى للوقوف على الدمار الشامل الذي حلَّ  بالمنطقة، لغرض إعادة الإعمار فيها وبالسرعة الممكنة، من أجل ثبات أبناء  شعبنا المتبقين في إقليم كوردستان وقسم من دول الجوار وعودتهم إلى مناطقهم،  وللحفاظ على أرض الآباء والأجداد، وعدم الضياع في أصقاع الأرض.
 وإتَّفقت المجالس على إرسال رسالة للرئيس  الأمريكي الجديد السيد رونالد ترامب، لغرض شرح الظروف التي مرَّ بها أبناء  شعبنا، والأوضاع البائسة التي حلَّت بهم من تشتُّت وضياع، وتدمير دورهم  وممتلكاتهم من قبل تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، ومناشدته لغرض التدخُّل لإعادة  إعمار المنطقة التي دمرها أعداء الانسانية، وبالسرعة الممكنة مع إدراج  المطالب الوطنية والقومية لشعبنا.
 وأكَّد المجتمعون على ضرورة مساعدة الأمريكان لشعبنا والدول الأوربية والمانحة للإسراع في إعمار المنطقة.
 وقرّر المجتمعون في المجالس الثلاث مواصل الإتصالات مع كافة أصحاب صناعة القرار في العالم.


























​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يناير 2017)

*المسيحيون في الموصل وسهلها وبحسب انتمائهم القومي لعام 2005*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم -  إعلام البطريركية/




 البلدات المحررة:
 قره قوش، كرمليس، برطلة، تلكيف حررتها القوات العراقية.
 بعشيقة، بحزاني، تللسقف، باقوفا، باطنايا، مار اوراها حررتها قوات البيشمركة الكوردية.
 هذه البلدات لا تزال خالية من السكان المسيحيين.
 وفقا لتعداد عام 1987، كان المسيحيون في  العراق 1264000، اما اليوم فهم أقل من نصف مليون بسبب نزيف الهجرة. وفي  الموصل وسهلها كانوا نحو 130000 ألف نسمة قبل داعش، وحاليا هم نحو تسعين  ألفا، وأربعون ألفاً غادروا بسبب التهجير والاضطهاد.
 الموصل: كلدان، سريان، أرمن وأشوريون، أكراد وتركمان وشبك شيعة والغالبية العظمى مسلمون عرب سنة.
 قره قوش: سريان (ولهم دير مار بهنام في ناحية النمرود) واقلية مسلمة (شبك وعرب)
 كرمليس: كلدان
 برطلة: سريان واقلية مسلمة (شبك وعرب)
 بعشيقة: سريان وايزيديون واقلية مسلمة (شبك وعرب)
 بحزاني: سريان وايزيديون واقلية مسلمة (شبك وعرب)
 مركي: سريان
 تلكيف: كلدان ومهجرون اشوريون وعرب السنة
 باطنايا: كلدان
 مار اوراها: كلدان
 باقوفا: كلدان
 تلسقف: كلدان
 شرفية: اشوريون وكلدان
 القوش: كلدان
 بندوايا: كلدان
 عين سفني: كلدان وأشوريون وايزيديون وسنة
 قرية اغاجانيان: شيدت 2007 حوالي 20 بيت من ارمن مهجر الموصل
 الاحتياجات الضرورية: فحص مخلفات الدمار  من اجل بيان تأثيرها على الصحة العامة على الأمد البعيد ورفع الأنقاض  والألغام وإصلاح الكهرباء والماء والطرق والمستشفيات والمدارس ودور  العبادة.
 ترميم البيوت: كل بيت بحاجة إلى ثلاثة الأف دولار (فضلا عما  قدمته الكنيسة الكلدانية وهو نحو 500خمسمائة مليون دينار عراقي، وما ستقدمه  الدولة العراقية) لترميم البيوت: الأبواب والنوافذ والصبغ والكهربائيات  والأثاث.
 اما الذين تهدمت بيوتهم بالكامل فهم بحاجة إلى بناء جديد  (قرية عصرية مع بنى تحتية قوية ومدرسة ومستوصف ومركز تبضّع ومركز  اجتماعي..)
 هذا العمل تقوم به لجنة متخصصة في كل بلدة (بالنسبة للكلدان  بالتعاون مع الرابطة الكلدانية) ومع العودة إلى الكنائس التي تنتمي اليها  هذه القرى لما يقتضي من تأييد ومعلومات.
 هذه الإعانة سوف تنهي الإيجارات والمساعدات الغذائية الى حد كبير وتشجع الناس على العودة.
 الأهالي يطالبون بتعويضهم بالأضرار كهدم بيوتهم بالكامل، وسرقة اثاثهم.
 80% من كلدان سهل نينوى راغبون في العودة.
 الجانب الأمني: بقاء قسم من القوات  المحررة تساعدها الحراسات المسيحية مع ضرورة وجود مراقبين دوليين كمكتب  للأمم المتحدة والاتحاد الأوروبي كما هم موجودون في بغداد وأربيل.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يناير 2017)

*مجلس الكنائس العالمي يبحث مستقبل المسيحيين في شمال العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - arabic.relation-presse/
 أفادت مصادر رسمية في إقليم كردستان العراق بأن وفداً يمثل مجلس الكنائس  العالمي الذي مقره الولايات المتحدة الأميركية وصل إلى العراق، وأجرى  محادثات مع حكومة إقليم كردستان ومع ممثلية المسيحيين في وزارة الأوقاف،  قبل الانتقال إلى بغداد للقاء المسؤولين الحكوميين وبحث مستقبل المناطق التي يقطنها المسيحيون في شمال مدينة الموصل، والتي يطلق عليها “سهل نينوى”.
 وأوضح ممثل المسيحيين في وزارة الأوقاف في  إقليم كردستان العراق، خالد البير، أن “وفداً من مجلس الكنائس العالمي  يزور العراق لبحث مصير المناطق التي يقطنها المسيحيون في سهل نينوى (شمال  العراق) مع رئيس الوزراء العراقي ومع مسؤولي إقليم كردستان، وأجرى محادثات  مع نائب رئيس الوزراء في الإقليم، والتقى ممثلية المسيحيين في وزارة  الأوقاف في إطار برنامج لقاءات مع ممثلي الأديان في العراق”.
 ونقل بيان حكومة الإقليم يوم الأحد، عن  نائب رئيس الوزراء، قباد طالباني، قوله لوفد مجلس الكنائس العالمي، إن  إقليم كردستان “يتفهم جيداً معاناة جميع النازحين وبالأخص المسيحيين الذين  لم يسلموا من بطش الإرهابيين،  لكن المرحلة القادمة تتطلب جهداً أكبر من الجميع وبالأخص فيما يتعلق  بإعادة الثقة والتعايش المشترك للمجتمع، ونشر ثقافة التعايش المشترك،  ومحاربة التطرف في المناطق التي كانت محتلة من قبل الإرهابيين”.
 كما نقل عن وفد المجلس العالمي للكنائس قوله إن “من واجبه أن يعاون إقليم كردستان في بناء شكل جديد للتعايش المشترك وحماية المكونات القومية المختلفة في كردستان والعراق، ليكون نموذجاً يحتذى به على مستوى العالم”.
 وقال البير في تصريح صحافي: “أعد مجلس  الكنائس العالمي تقريراً قبل عام استقصى فيه رأي أربعة آلاف من العوائل  المسيحية التي نزحت من مناطقها في سهل نينوى، لمعرفة رأيها إن كانت تريد  البقاء ضمن سلطة الحكومة العراقية أو لا، وطالبنا بعدم إعادة ربط مناطق  المسيحيين ببغداد والارتباط بحكومة إقليم كردستان وقدمنا طلباً بذلك  للإقليم”.
 وأشار البير إلى التعليم الديني  الخاص بالمسيحيين في المدارس، قائلاً “اجتمع وفد مجلس الكنائس العالمي مع  وزارة التربية في إقليم كردستان، ودعا الوزارة لتأمين تعليم مادة الدين  المسيحي في مدارس النازحين بالإقليم، لأن الحكومة العراقية لا تمنح  التلاميذ المسيحيين فرصة دراسة مادة الدين”.
 وكان موضوع توفير الدعم وإقناع مانحين  دوليين بتقديم المساعدات المادية لإعادة إعمار مناطق المسيحيين الواقعة  شمال مدينة الموصل وشرقها، ومساعدة أهاليها النازحين للعودة إليها أحد  محاور المحادثات بين مسؤولي الإقليم وممثلية المسيحيين ووفد مجلس الكنائس  العالمي.
 وكان هجوم “داعش” على المناطق الواقعة إلى  الشمال والشرق وغرب مدينة الموصل في 2014 وبينها العديد من البلدات والقرى  التي يقطنها المسيحيون أدى الى هجرة أكثر من 70 ألفاً منهم نحو محافظتي  أربيل ودهوك، والانتقال للعيش في المخيمات أو داخل المدن.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يناير 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يزور ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/
 زار صباح يوم الاحد 29 كانون الثاني 2017  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو، ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة  المندائية، وكان في استقباله رئيس الديوان السيد رعد جليل كجه جي ومعاونوه.  وقد شكرهم غبطته على خدماتهم لكافة الكنائس وتباحث معهم موضوع اعمار بلدات  سهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يناير 2017)

*الرابطة الكلدانية تزور مفوضية الخارجية الأوربية وتبحث مرحلة مابعد داعش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 قام وفد الرابطة الكلدانية فرع بلجيكا يوم  الأربعاء المصادف 25 كانون الثاني بزيارة لمكتب العراق في مفوضية الخارجية  الأوربية التابعة للإتحاد الأوربي في بروكسل. حيث عقد لقاء أولي وتشاوري  برعاية السيد گي هاريسون ممثل العراق.
 تناول اللقاء بحث آخر التطورات  التي جرت على الساحة العراقية في سهل نينوى والموصل من نجاح قواتنا  العراقية والتحالف الدولي بتحرير قرانا الكلدانية والسريانية وكذلك أجزاء  كبيرة من الموصل والتي هي في طريق إكمال تحريرها.
 على طاولة المحادثات طرح ممثلو الرابطة الكلدانية الخطوات المتخذة حاليا في سبيل إعادة إعمار المناطق المنكوبة في سهل نينوى.
  وكما تم طرح الفكرة الرئيسيّة وهي عقد مؤتمر دولي للمانحين من الدول  ومنظمات المجتمع المدني والكنائس المختلفة وذلك بمساعدة مكتب العراق لدى  مفوضية الخارجية الأوربية لوجستياً.
 طرح وفد الرابطة كذلك ماقامت به  الكنيسة الكلدانية التي يتبع لها اكثر عدد من القرى في سهل نينوى من حشد  للأموال وتنسيق مع المسؤولين وأيضاً بالتنسيق مع الرابطة الكلدانية من أجل  إنشاء مكاتب إعمار خاصة بكل قاطع بالتنسيق مع أعضاء الرابطة والكهنة.
  وستستمر المحادثات مع أعضاء الإتحاد الأوروبي من ذوي الإختصاص من أجل  الوصول لجمع المساعدات لإعادة إعمار قرانا الكلدانية والمسيحية الأخرى.
 حضر اللقاء من جانب مكتب بلجيكا للرابطة الكلدانية السيد شينول ياراميس  مسوؤل الفرع والسيد كريستوف ناز سكرتير الفرع والسيد مؤيد خوشابا والسيدة  جاني ناز والأب بولس ساتي.
 وإتفق الطرفان على الإستمرار في المحادثات  وتبادل المعلومات في سبيل إنهاء معانات الكلدان والمسيحيين خصوصاً في هذه  السنة المفصلية 2017.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يناير 2017)

*البطريرك الراعي يبحث ووفداً فرنسياً إيطالياً الوضع المسيحي في الشرق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - البناء/
 استقبل البطريرك الماروني الكاردينال مار  بشارة بطرس الراعي في الصرح البطريركي في بكركي، وفداً فرنسياً – إيطالياً  ضم الأمير شارل هنري دو بوبكوفيتس، الأمير سيرج دو يوغوسلافي وعقيلته  اليونور، لوك كارتل وشفيق أبي اللمع في زيارة للاطلاع على كيفية مساعدة  مسيحيي الشرق ولبنان في ظل الأوضاع الراهنة.

 وأكد بوبكوفيتس أهمية  «زيارة البطريرك الراعي، رأس الكنيسة في الشرق، للوقوف عند آرائه في عدد  من المواضيع وأبرزها الوضع المسيحي في الشرق».

 ولمس بوبكوفيتس قلق  البطريرك الراعي من «نتائج هذه الحرب المدمرة القاتلة التي عصفت بالمنطقة،  وسكوت الدول الكبيرة عنها لمصالح اقتصادية سياسية مادية لا تقيم للكائن  البشري وكرامته على اختلاف تنوعه أي حساب».

 وأعرب الأمير دو  يوغوسلافي بدوره عن «توافق تام مع قراءة البطريرك الراعي لما يحصل في  المنطقة ولما آلت اليه هذه الحرب وانعكاساتها الخطيرة ليس فقط على  المسيحيين، وإنما أيضاً على المسلمين المعتدلين الذين بنوا مع المسيحيين  حضارة عمرها 1400 سنة واعتادوا على العيش معاً»، مشدداً على «أن الحل  الوحيد هو وقف آلة الدمار فوراً والعمل لتأمين عودة أبناء هذه المنطقة إلى  أرضهم وبيوتهم التي اقتلعوا منها رغماً عنهم».


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يناير 2017)

*البطريرك يونان يجدّد المطالبة بإنشاء مناطق آمنة في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - تيلي لوميار/
 جدّد البطريرك مار أغناطيوس يوسف الثّالث  يونان بطريرك السّريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكيّ، المُطالبة مع جميع الرّعاة  الكنسيّين، رافعين الصّوت من أجل إنشاء مناطق آمنة في سهل نينوى ليعيش فيها  أبناء الشّعب المسيحيّ بعد العودة، بالحرّية والكرامة الإنسانيّة. جاء ذلك  خلال لقائه جمعاً كبيراً من المؤمنين يمثّلون أعضاء الجالية السّريانيّة  الكاثوليكيّة من النّازحين العراقيّين في لبنان، وذلك في كنيسة العائلة  المقدّسة حيث مقرّ إرساليّتهم، في سدّ البوشريّة– المتن– لبنان.

  حضر اللّقاء الأب يوسف سقط كاهن الإرساليّة، ومعاونه الأب يعقوب حسّو،  والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، بحضور ومشاركة جمع كبير من المؤمنين  من أعضاء الإرساليّة. واستهلّ البطريرك يونان اللّقاء بالصّلاة الرّبّانيّة  والسّلام الملائكيّ، مع التّضرّع إلى الله كي يبارك أعضاء الإرساليّة من  أبناء الجالية السّريانيّة الكاثوليكيّة من النّازحين العراقيّين في لبنان.

 ثمّ توجّه إلى الحضور بحديث أبويّ أثنى فيه على إيمان أعضاء الجالية  والتزامهم بكنيستهم الأمّ، شاكراً الكاهنين اللّذين يخدمانهم بنشاطٍ وغيرةٍ  وتفانٍ. واستعرض معهم الصّعوبات الّتي يواجهونها منذ النّزوح والاقتلاع من  أرضهم في سهل نينوى والموصل منذ سنتين ونصف، مؤكّداً لهم وقوف الكنيسة إلى  جانبهم في هذه الأيّام الصّعبة والعصيبة، وتقديم كلّ ما يمكن لتأمين  الحياة اللّائقة لهم بكلّ الإمكانات المُتاحة.

 كما بحث مع الحضور  رغبة الكثيرين منهم أن يهاجروا كي يلتقوا مع ذويهم الّذين سبقوهم إلى بلاد  الغرب، وبخاصّة أستراليا وكندا والولايات المتّحدة الأميركيّة. وأكدّ أنّ  الكنيسة تترك للمؤمنين حرّية الاختيار في البقاء أو الهجرة، معرباً عن أمله  ورجائه أن يعود الجميع ويرجعوا إلى أرض الآباء والأجداد.

 وفي الختام، استمع إلى بعض المداخلات من الحضور، شارحين فيها أوضاعهم وعارضين هواجسهم وتطلّعاتهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2017)

*تعيين الاب فادي نضير في كنيسة الصعود – بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/
 احتفل مساء يوم الاحد 29 كانون الثاني  2017 سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي بالقداس الالهي  في كنيسة الصعود في بغداد بمناسبة تعيين الاب فادي نضير معاوناً للخوراسقف  نوزت بطرس.

 بعد الموعظة طلب سيادته الصلاة من اجل الكاهن الجديد  متمنياً له الموفقية في رسالته وخدمته، كما قدم له ولأبناء الرعية التهاني  باسم غبطة أبينا البطريرك.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي سليم الجبوري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم -اعلام البطريركية/

 زار صباح يوم الثلاثاء 31/1/2017  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو، دولة رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي الدكتور سليم الجبوري في  مقرّه بالمنطقة الخضراء.

 في البداية هنأ غبطته مجلس النواب  باختيار الوزيرين الجديدين للدفاع والداخلية، وبالانتصارات على تنظيم داعش  في الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى، ثم طلب من دولته بذل الجهود لإلغاء او تعديل  المادة 26 المتعلقة بالبطاقة الموحدة وبالأولاد القاصرين عند اعتناق احد  الوالدين الديانة الإسلامية مشدداً على ان الدين لا يفرض بالقوة، فالدين  قناعة بين الانسان وخالقه ولا احد له الحق في اكراه أحد على تغيير ايمانه،  كذلك طلب معالجة الانتهاكات الأخرى بحق المسيحيين والمكونات الدينية الأخرى  مؤكداً ان المواطنين ينبغي ان يعاملوا بالتساوي.
 كذلك طرح غبطته موضوع المساعدة في عملية اعمار البلدات المحررة والسماح لآهلها بالعودة ومنع التغيير الديمغرافي.

 من جانبه، رحب دولة رئيس مجلس النواب بغبطة البطريرك ومرافقيه ووعد ببذل جهوده وجهود المجلس لحل هذه الإشكاليات.

 حضر اللقاء النائب عماد يوخنا عن كتلة الرافدين ومقرر البرلمان والنائبة زيتون الدليمي عن تحالف القوى العراقية.

​


----------



## كلدانية (1 فبراير 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


> *تعيين الاب فادي نضير في كنيسة الصعود – بغداد*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



مبروووووك والرب يوفقه في خدمته





​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 فبراير 2017)

كلدانية قال:


> مبروووووك والرب يوفقه في خدمته
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*شكرا جزيلا لمشاعركم الطيبة

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم
*


----------



## paul iraqe (3 فبراير 2017)

*بيان الرابطة الكلدانية حول بناء البلدات الكلدانية في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تلبية لدعوة غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى، والتزاماً بالمبادئ واهداف الرابطة الكلدانية  واستناداً الى توصيات البيان الختامي للمؤتمر الاول للرابطة الكلدانية  25-27/ايلول/2016 وبعد اندحار قوى الظلام وتحرير بلداتنا من ايادي القتلة  المجرمين من تنظيم داعش.

 قررت الهيئة العليا للرابطة الكلدانية ان  تسخر كل ما تمتلك من الامكانيات المادية والمعنوية واللوجستية وتتحمل  المسؤولية مع الكنيسة الكلدانية في اعادة اعمار البلدات الكلدانية في سهل  نينوى وتقديم المساعدات الممكنة لأهالينا النازحين والمهجرين.

 فأن  رئاسة الرابطة في المركز العام قد شكلت منذ اليوم الاول للتحرير لجان عمل  في مناطق سهل نينوى احدهما شمالي بأشراف الاب سالار والاخر جنوبي بأشراف  الاب ثابت وكل فريق تم تزويده بالاحتياجات اللوجستية لإدارة اعمال الاغاثة،  ولغرض الاسراع في عملية اعادة الاعمار وتمكين الراغبين من العودة فقد شكلت  البطريركية لجنة خاصة بذلك وبالتعاون مع الرابطة الكلدانية، لهذا ندعو  جميع الاخوة اعضاء الهيئة العليا ومسؤولين الفروع والمكاتب للرابطة في كل  فروعنا في العراق والعالم لغرض التنسيق مع بعضهم البعض ومع مسؤول هيئة  الاغاثة المركزية في رئاسة الرابطة الدكتور امانج فرنسيس لتوفير المساعدات  الممكنة في عملية اعادة الاعمار، وقد باشرت فروع الرابطة بتوزيع استمارات  للنازحين والمهجرين من العوائل الكلدانية لتقييم الاضرار وتخمين التكلفة  لتكوين قاعدة معلومات كاملة لبلداتنا لتقديم المساعدات الممكنة وكذلك  المباشرة بفتح صندوق لجمع التبرعات لدعم ابناء شعبنا المهجرين ومساعدتهم  للعودة الى بلداتهم بالتنسيق مع ابائنا الاساقفة في كل ابرشية ليتم فتح  مجال اوسع امام اكبر عدد ممكن من ابناء شعبنا للمشاركة في هذه التبرعات  وكذلك العمل والضغط على المجتمع الدولي خصوصاً في الولايات المتحدة  الامريكية والاتحاد الاوربي لتقديم المساعدات الممكنة لإعادة الاعمار وجذب  استثمارات في هذه المناطق لإتاحة فرص عمل لسكانها وتأمين رزقهم وكذلك تقديم  تقارير مفصلة وموثقة بالصور عن حال بلداتنا بعد تحريرها، وعلى الحكومة  العراقية وحكومة اقليم كوردستان المساهمة والمساعدة في اعادة الاعمار وبناء  البنى التحتية.

 ان الرابطة الكلدانية ستسعى بهذا الاتجاه وسوف  تعمل بأقصى جهد ممكن لزرع الامل في قلوب ابناء شعبنا من النازحين والمهجرين  للبقاء في وطنهم والحفاظ على هويتهم القومية والتاريخية.

 أعلام الرابطة الكلدانية

​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 فبراير 2017)

*الأنوار تضئ كنائس نينوى من جديد بعد التحرير من "داعش"*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - DW /


 الكاتبة: زينب الخفاجي


 بعد تحرير مناطق في محافظة نينوى العراقية  من أيادي تنظيم "داعش" بدأ المسيحيون العراقيون يتدفقون إلى مناطقهم  المحررة. ورغم تدمير كنائسهم من قبل التنظيم الإرهابي، إلا أنهم عادوا  للصلاة، حاملين معهم شموع الأمل.








  1- عراقية مسيحية تحمل شمعة وسط مسيحيين ومسيحيات احتفلوا بقداس عيد  الميلاد مع نهاية عام 2016 في كنيسة في برطلة، إحدى البلدات التي تقع في  سهل نينوى، بمحافظة نينوى. من جديد يعود الزوار وتعود الكنائس للحياة في  البلدة، التي خضعت لأكثر من عامين لتنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي.







  2- صورة للمسيح، هذا ماتبقى من كنيسة في قضاء الحمدانية في نينوى،  بقيت شاهدة على ماحل بها من دمار. فبعد احتلال داعش لنينوى تعرضت كنائس  للحريق والدمار كما أسكت التنظيم أصوات أجراس الكنائس، واضطهد المسيحيين،  واتباع المعتقدات الآخرى.







  3- مظاهر دمار لحقت بكنيسة في بعشيقة قرب الموصل، هذا ماخلفه تنظيم  "داعش" الإرهابي، الذي طرد من بعشيقة في أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 2016، بعدما  دمر أبرز المعالم المسيحية في المدينة. أغلبية سكان بعشيقة هم من المسيحيين  والإيزيديين كما أن بها أقلية من العرب. وتعد بعشيقة إحدى أكبر المدن التي  يسكنها أغلبية مسيحية في العراق.







  4- رجل مسيحي يقف مصدوما أمام الخراب الذي ألحقته ميلشيا داعش بكنيسة  في بغديدا، بسهل نينوى. وبغديدا أو بخديدا هي بلدة تقطنها أغلبية من  المسيحيين الآشوريين. وقد توقفت الصلوات في كنائسها منذ سيطرة داعش على  مناطق سهل نينوى في صيف 2014، حيث نزح عشرات آلاف المسيحيين إلى مناطق  مجاورة كما هاجر كثيرون خارج العراق.







  5- كنيسة مار شموني في وسط بلدة برطلة عادت لتشهد صلوات من جديد بعدما  تحررت برطلة من أيدي داعش. وفي الصورة نرى تواجدا أمنيا يصاحب المشاركين  في قداس عيد الميلاد في ديسمبر/ كانون الأول 2016. برطلة تقع شرق الموصل  وأكثر سكانها من المسيحيين الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك.







  6- كنيسة مار شموني في برطلة تابعة للسريان الأرثوذكس، هنا اجتمع ما  يقارب من 300 عراقي مسيحي للصلاة في قداس عيد الميلاد لأول مرة بعدما هربوا  قبل عامين خوفا من بطش "داعش". وقد تم تحرير برطلة في أكتوبر/ تشرين  الأول.







  7- بعد غياب أكثر من عامين عادت القوات العراقية إلى مناطق سهل نينوى  وأحياء في الموصل، بعدما طردت منها داعش في الحملة الكبيرة التي مازالت  قائمة لتحرير الموصل. وقد تواجدت قوات الأمن بكثافة خلال قداس عيد الميلاد  هنا في برطلة، ونرى في الصورة رجل دين سرياني يرحب بفرد الأمن.







  8- كان تنظيم داعش يخير المسيحيين بين اعتناق الإسلام أو دفع الجزية  أو القتال ومن ثم الرحيل ولذلك أصبحت مناطق كثيرة في نينوى خالية من  سكانها. لكنهم عادوا الآن بعد تحرير تلك المناطق، وأسرعوا بالرجوع إلى  كنائسهم حاملين معهم الأمل ببداية حياة جديدة، بعد معاناة لم يسبق لها  مثيل.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 فبراير 2017)

*مسيحيو العراق.. شواهد الوطن المتعدد المهددون بالإبعاد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - العرب/
 آلاف المسيحيين لجأوا للفرار الجماعي من  العراق إلى أوروبا وأستراليا والولايات المتحدة وكندا، مفضلين منفاهم  الاختياري على البقاء في وطنهم.
 نينوى (العراق) – تحولت مدينة بغديدا التي  كانت في الماضي حاضرة للمسيحيين في العراق، إلى مدينة أشباح، دمرت مبانيها  جراء المعارك، ونهبت منازلها على يد عناصر داعش، وشوارعها باتت مهجورة،  إلا من شعارات داعش المنقوشة على جدران الكنائس، لم يعد هناك أثر للخمسين  ألف شخص الذين كانوا يعيشون في المدينة الواقعة على مسافة 15 كيلومترا من  مدينة الموصل، كما لو أنهم تبخروا.
 يؤكد مازن نيسان، وهو عنصر من الميليشيات  المسيحية التي تحرس شوارع المدينة أن كل من كان يحيا في هذه المدينة هرب،  وسيطول بهم الترحال لسنوات قبل أن يرجعوا إلى منازلهم مرة أخرى، لأن الدمار  طال كل شيء. ويوضح العنصر المسلح “ولدت في بغديدا، وأفخر بمشاركتي في طرد  عناصر داعش من مدينتي، لكن الآن نحتاج إلى دعم المجتمع الدولي لكي لا يتكرر  ذلك مرة أخرى”.
 ويقول الشاب المسيحي إيفان ميخو، الذي فتح  كشكا لبيع المواد الغذائية بجوار معسكر الميليشيات المسيحية “يسيطر على  القلة المدنية التي تمكنت من العودة إلى منازلها هنا شعور بالهجران  والتخلي، بعد عامين لكي يستعيدوا النزر القليل المتبقي من متعلقاتهم التي  لم يطلها الخراب”. مضيفا بحسرة “أين كانت الأمم المتحدة والدول المسيحية  منذ عامين؟ لقد سمحت بارتكاب مذابح في العراق. لا مستقبل لنا هنا طالما أنه  لا ضمان لأمننا”. ويضيف “فتحت هذا المكان، بعد أيام قلائل من تحرير  المدينة. هذه أرضي. أنا مسيحي عراقي وأريد البقاء هنا. ولكن أحتاج إلى  الشعور بالأمان”.
 عام 2003، عندما غزت الولايات المتحدة  وحلفاؤها العراق، كان تعداد المسيحيين يناهز مليوني نسمة، بعد أكثر من عقد،  ومع وقوع أهوال تعرض لها الشعب العراقي بعد الغزو وصولا إلى سيطرة داعش  على مناطق واسعة من العراق، تراجع تعدادهم إلى نصف مليون فقط في جميع أنحاء  البلاد، بحسب تقديرات الزعيم الروحي للمسيحيين في بغديدا.
 “الذين اقتحموا بيوتنا لسرقتنا واغتصاب  بناتنا، وضربنا وقتلنا، لم يكونوا عناصر من تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في  العراق والشام (داعش)، بل كانوا جيراننا، لهذا كانوا يهجمون وهم يغطون  وجوههم، حتى لا نتمكن من التعرف عليهم”، يؤكد العراقي ماجد وهو ينظر متوجسا  من طرف خفي إلى ابنتيه، في سن الثماني والخمس سنوات.
  “كانت ابنتاي صغيرتين جدا، ولهذا لم  يخطفوهما، لكن الكثير من صديقاتهما لم يحالفهن الحظ، ذات ليلة اقتحم أحد  الجيران منزلنا وقال لي: الآن قد حان وقتنا. أبناء هذا الشخص كانوا يلعبون  مع أبنائي، ولكنه استولى على منزلي. لن أثق في العرب مرة أخرى ما حييت”،  أضاف بنبرة صارمة غاضبة، بينما أبرز بطاقة هوية جاره، قائلا “هذا الشخص  أقام في منزلي لمدة عامين، بينما اضطررت للهرب أنا وعائلتي”.
 اضطر ماجد للفرار إلى بخديدا، أو بغديدا،  بمحافظة نينوى، مسقط رأسه في 14 أغسطس، عندما استولت جحافل داعش على  المدينة. “كنا من قبل نعيش في سلام: مسيحيون، ومسلمون، وإيزيديون، أما الآن  فمحكوم علينا بالنفي”، معربا عن أسفه لاضطرار أشقائه للهجرة إلى كندا،  قائلا “لا مستقبل للمسيحيين في العراق. أنا أيضا سأرحل في نهاية المطاف”.
 كان المسيحيون العراقيون ومعهم الإيزيديون  بصفة خاصة الفئات الأكثر تعرضا للاضطهاد من قبل داعش، اغتالوا منهم أعدادا  كبيرة، قطعوا رؤوسهم وصلبوهم وعرضوهم للعقاب العلني، وسرقوهم، بالإضافة  إلى الاغتصاب. كانت هذه هي الخيارات المتاحة أمام المسيحيين الذين قرروا  البقاء في مدنهم التي سيطر عليها التنظيم، رافضين اعتناق الإسلام. لم يسمح  داعش بديانة غير الإسلام في دولة الخلافة التي أسسها أبوبكر البغدادي.
 ويقول القس العراقي جلال جاكو المقيم  حاليا في إربيل، عاصمة إقليم كردستان العراق، مع الآلاف من الرعايا  المسيحيين “ما هو المصير الذي ينتظر المسيحيين في العراق؟ محكوم عليهم  بالنفي فقط. دمرت المدن، قامت عناصر داعش بتفخيخ أطلال المنازل بالمتفجرات،  لم تعد هناك خدمات أساسية، لا يوجد شيء على الإطلاق. الخيار الوحيد المتاح  لأبناء الجالية المسيحية هو مواصلة العيش في مخيمات، أو الفرار…".
 ويضيف جاكو “يقول يسوع من ضربك على خدك  الأيمن فأدر له خدك الآخر، ويقول أيضا: أحبوا أعداءكم، ولكنه لم يختبر  ميليشيات داعش. هؤلاء لا سبيل للحوار معهم أو التفاهم. أنا لا أبغضهم.  ولكنهم من الشيطان، ومعهم لا يوجد سوى مبدأ واحد: العين بالعين …".
 ويقدر بالآلاف عدد المسيحيين الذين لجأوا  إلى الفرار الجماعي من العراق نحو أوروبا وأستراليا والولايات المتحدة  وكندا، مفضلين منفاهم الاختياري على البقاء في وطنهم. يقول الأب باسم  الوكيل راعي كنيسة بعشيقة موضحا أن “دعم كنائس أخرى كان حاسما للبقاء  صامدين طوال هذه السنوات، ليس لأنهم منحونا حق اللجوء، ولكن لأنهم أرسلوا  إلينا الغذاء والملابس والأغطية”.
 كما يخيم الحزن الشامل على قرى البرطلة،  تلكيف وكرمليس، وغيرها من القرى المسيحية المحررة مؤخرا مثلها في ذلك مثل  بغديدا وبعشيقة، بعد أن حولتها ميليشيات أبوبكر البغدادي إلى كومة تراب،  كما نهبت كنائسها وتم تدمير أيقوناتها، فضلا عن تدنيس مقدساتها.
 بدوره أكد شيفا مارزجنج، وهو جندي مسيحي،  يقاتل مع قوات الجيش العراقي “سلبونا كل شيء. ولكن مازال لدينا أمل في ألا  يدير لنا العالم ظهره مرة أخرى، نأمل أن يكون قد وعى الدرس. هذا لا يمكن أن  يتكرر مرة أخرى”، مضيفا على سبيل التحذير “بعد فقدان شقيقي، قررت حمل  السلاح، ولن أتخلى عنه مطلقا، لأني أدرك أنه في غضون بضعة أعوام، سيتكرر  الأمر مرة ثانية”.
 ويسيطر على المسيحيين القلائل الذين لا  يزالون يقاومون الشعور ذاته: الخوف من المستقبل. ولكنهم مع ذلك يصرون على  البقاء في وطنهم العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 فبراير 2017)

*قداس في كنيسة مار كوركيس ببلدة بحزاني المحررة*


​    عشتارتيفي كوم/

 ترأس نيافة المطران مار طيماثاوس موسى  الشماني رئيس ابرشية دير مار متى وتوابعها للسريان الارثوذكس قداساً في  كنيسة مار كوركيس ببلدة بحزاني المحررة وعاونه خلال القداس الخوري أفرام  الخوري بنيامين كاهن كنيسة مار كوركيس في البلدة والاب الربان توما متي  وعدد من الشمامسة وحضره جمع غفير من المؤمنين، وبعد أن تلا نيافة المطران  موسى الشماني فصلاً من انجيل لوقا المقدس القى نيافته موعظة تحدث خلالها عن  المعاني العظيمة لعيد شمعون الشيخ الذي هو عيد دخول السيد المسيح له المجد  إلى الهيكل، واضاف المطران الشماني قائلاً إن الكنيسة السريانية  الارثوذكسية تتميز بتقديم اطفالها إلى الهيكل لنيل بركة الفادي والمخلص  يسوع المسيح له المجد.
 وفي ختام الموعظة هنأ نيافة المطران  الشماني كل فرد يقترن اسمه بهذا العيد، وفي ختام القداس قال الخوري أفرام  خلال تصريح لقناة عشتار الفضائية إن كنيسة مار كوركيس في بحزاني هي أول  كنيسة في سهل نينوى تمت إعادة اعمارها وتأهيلها بعد تحريرها من قبضة تنظيم  دولة العراق الاسلامية داعش الإرهابي، واضاف الخوري أفرام لقد بذل ابناء  الكنيسة والشبيبة من المتطوعين جهوداً كبيرة في تنظيم وتنظيف هذه الكنيسة  وتزويدها بجميع الخدمات من الكهرباء والماء اضافة إلى تجهيزها بمولد  كهربائي خاص.
 واشار الخوري أفرام إلى أن القداس الأول  اقيم في هذه الكنيسة بمناسبة عيد ميلاد السيد المسيح له المجد في الخامس  والعشرين من كانون الاول / ديسمبر من عام الفين وستة عشر والان وفي عيد  شمعون الشيخ يقام القداس الثاني فيها، وفي ختام التصريح قدم الخوري أفرام  الشكر لقناة عشتار الفضائية لقيامها بتغطية هذا القداس بهذه المناسبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 فبراير 2017)

*تجمع التنظيمات الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية يؤكد على ثوابته القومية والوطنية ووحدة شعبنا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

     عقد تجمع التنظيمات السياسية  الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية اجتماعه الدوري بضيافة المجلس القومي  الكلداني يوم الخميس الموافق 2/2/2017 وتم خلال الاجتماع بحث آخر المستجدات  على الساحة السياسية وتحرير بلدات سهل نينوى من دنس ما يسمى بتنظيم داعش  الإرهابي  والدمار الذي لحق بها ، وهنأ المجتمعون كافة القوات المشاركة في  عمليات التحرير .
     وأكد التجمع على ثوابته القومية  والوطنية الساعية الى عودة أبناء شعبنا المهجر الى بلداته وقراه بعد أعادة  أعمارها واستتباب الأمن فيها ومسك الأرض من قبل أبنائها ، هذا وقد أعدّ  التجمع خارطة طريق سيتم إعلانها قريباً تتضمن المطالب الأساسية التي تضمن  مستقبل شعبنا ووجوده في مناطقه التاريخية والتي ستعزز الثقة وتعيد الأمل  والبسمة له من أجل غد أفضل في ظل عراق ديمقراطي تعددي فدرالي  ،منها تفعيل  قرار مجلس الوزراء المرقم (16)  في جلسته الثالثة بتأريخ 21/1/2014 الذي  أقر فيه الموافقة المبدئية على استحداث محافظة سهل نينوى ، كذلك مطالبة  الأمم المتحدة ومجلس الأمن الدولي بإقامة المنطقة الآمنة لشعبنا في سهل  نينوى وبرعاية دولية بعيدة عن الصراعات السياسية والتجاذبات الطائفية  والتدخلات الإقليمية .
      وتم التأكيد أيضا على تثبيت المادة  (35) من مسودة دستور إقليم كوردستان في حالة إقرار الدستور الدائم للإقليم  بإقرار الحكم الذاتي لشعبنا في مناطق تواجده ، وإنهاء مشكلة التجاوزات التي  طالت مناطق تواجد شعبنا في الإقليم واتخاذ الإجراءات والحلول الجذرية  لحلها .
     وقد قرر الاجتماع توجيه دعوة لكافة  أحزاب شعبنا لعقد اجتماع عاجل لتوحيد المواقف في كافة المجالات والأمور  التي تخص مصير ومستقبل شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري .

 تجمع التنظيمات السياسية الكلدانية السريانية الآشوريـــــة
 2  شباط  2017


----------



## paul iraqe (3 فبراير 2017)

*عودة أول أسرة مسيحية إلى سهل نينوى منذ سقوطها بيد داعش عام 2014*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أبونا/

 ردًا على النداءات العديدة التي أطلقها  بطريرك بابل للكلدان لويس روفائيل ساكو بشأن ضرورة عودة المسيحيين  العراقيين إلى سهل نينوى بعد تحريره من قبضة داعش، احتفلت الجماعة المسيحية  المحلية بعودة أول عائلة مسيحية إلى المنطقة.
 ووصفت وكالة آسيا نيوز الكاثوليكية  للأنباء هذا الحدث بالتاريخي لأنه يطبع عودة أول أسرة مسيحية إلى هذه  المنطقة الهامة التي سقطت بأيدي داعش في صيف العام 2014، وسرعان ما بدأت  مرحلة قاتمة طُبعت بالقتل وتدمير الكنائس والبيوت وتهجير مئات آلاف  المؤمنين المسيحيين الذين خُيروا بين الارتداد إلى الإسلام أو دفع الجزية.
 للمناسبة أجرت وكالة آسيا نيوز مقابلة مع  البطريرك ساكو الذي عبّر عن فرحته وسروره بهذا الحدث متمنيًا أن تكون هذه  في طليعة العائلات التي ستعود إلى سهل نينوى وتترك مخيمات المهجرين  واللاجئين في إربيل ومنطقة كردستان العراق. وأوضح أن هذه العائلة التي  تتألف من ستة أشخاص عادت إلى بلدة تلسقف التي شكلت مسرحًا لهجوم من قبل  المجاهدين بعد تحرير المنطقة من داعش. وقال البطريرك ساكو إن هؤلاء الأشخاص  عادوا إلى ديارهم بعد أن أمضوا سنتين ونصف السنة كمهجرين في مخيم في دهوك.  وكان في استقبال العائلة كاهن الرعية والمسؤول عن لجنة إعادة الإعمار،  وهذا الأمر يشكل علامة رجاء لكثير من الأشخاص.
 وأوضحت الوكالة أن الحياة بدأت تعود إلى  طبيعتها في المنطقة بعد أكثر من سنتين من سيطرة التنظيم الإرهابي، وخصوصًا  على أثر المعارك والهجمات التي شهدتها –خلال الأسابيع القليلة الماضية–  منطقة الموصل وقرى سهل نينوى. لذا لا بد من العمل على إعادة إعمار المنازل  المهدمة والمتضررة إفساحًا للمجال أمام عودة اللاجئين، هذا فضلاً عن نزع  الألغام التي زرعها المجاهدون قبل فرارهم من المنطقة. وقد توالت مؤخرًا  النداءات من قبل السلطات الكنسية المحلية والجماعة الدولية من أجل التعجيل  في عملية إعادة الإعمار كي تستعيد المنطقة ميزتها الخاصة المطبوعة بتعدد  الأديان والأعراق، على أمل أن تصير منطقتا الموصل ونينوى نموذجًا حقيقيًا  في المستقبل للعيش المشترك والحرية الدينية.
 تجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن البطريركية  الكلدانية قامت مؤخرًا بإعداد قائمة ببلدات سهل نينوى التي تم تحريرها من  قبل الجيش النظامي العراقي وقوات البشمركة الكردية. كما تشير المعلومات إلى  تراجع عدد المسيحيين في العراق من مليون ومائتين وأربعة وستين ألفًا بحسب  إحصاء العام 1987 إلى نصف مليون شخص بالأكثر. وفي الموصل تراجع هذا العدد  من مائة وثلاثين ألف مسيحي قبل وصول داعش عام 2014 إلى تسعين ألفًا اليوم.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 فبراير 2017)

*عدسات قناة عشتار تغطي فعاليات مهرجان جامعة عشق*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اقامت جامعة عشق مهرجانها السنوي بحضور  الاستاذ كريم سنجاري وزير داخلية اقليم كوردستان والدكتور برهان محمد مدير  عام ديوان وزارة التربية ومجموعة كبيرة من المختصين وممثلي جامعات الاقليم ،  وسيستمر هذا المهرجان ليوم كامل لتقييم مؤسسات هذه الجامعة من مدارس  مختلفة للحصول على جوائز ذهبية وفضية وبرونزية.









































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 فبراير 2017)

*اقامة تذكار القديس مار اسطيفانوس الشهيد في بغداد بحضور قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/
 ببركة ابينا البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا أقيم اليوم الجمعة الرابعة من زمن الدنح والذي يصادف تذكار مار  اسطيفانوس الشهيد قداساً الهياً في كنيسة مار عوديشو حيث اقام الذبيحة  الألهية القس اوكين هرمز راعي كنيستي مار ماري الرسول ومار گورگيس والأب  الدكتور أپرم فيليبوس راعي كنيستي مار عوديشو ومار قرداغ وبحضور الاب بهنام  اسحق راعي كنيستي مريم العذراء وما زيا الطوباوي وبمشاركة شمامستنا  الاجلاء حيث اقيم من بعدها احتفالاً لشمامستنا تكريما لخدمتهم الكنيسة التي  قدموها خلال هذه السنوات وشارك في الحفل هذا جمعاً من المؤمنين وجوقات  كنائسنا من ابرشية بغداد رافعين صلواتهم الى رب المجد ان يُنير درب  شمامستنا الاعزاء وان يمن عليهم بالبركات ليكملوا مسيرتهم لتمجيد اسم الرب.
 وقد اقيم هذا الاحتفال من قبل لجنة التثقيف لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية وبدعم من اللجنة الخيرية لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية (ACERO).


----------



## paul iraqe (4 فبراير 2017)

*موعظة الأحد الخامس من الدنح: مع يسوع ولدت إنسانية جديدة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 البطريرك لويس ساكو
 القراءات
 الأولى من سفر تثنية الاشتراع (8: 9 – 22) تحذر من مغبة السقوط في الشر.
 والثانية من الرسالة إلى العبرانيين (6: 9 – 13) تظهر صدق الله في وعوده.
 والثالثة من إنجيل يوحنا (3: 1 – 21) تنقل حوار يسوع مع نيقوديموس حول الولادة الجديدة.
 نيقوديموس، فقيه، أي متخصص في علوم الدين. وعضو في السنهدريم.. وينتمي إلى فريق الفريسيين المتشددين،
 يشير الإنجيلي يوحنا إلى أن نيقوديمس أتى إلى يسوع " ليلا"، وعلى الأرجح  خشيةً من اليهود وحفاظاً على مكانته ومنصبه! وهذه تعدّ نقطة سلبية له، فمن  يؤمن بيسوع لا ينبغي أن يخاف، بل عليه أن يجاهر بإيمانه كما فعل المولود  اعمى " أنا هو، انه شفاني (يوحنا 9/10) ويعود يتكرر المشهد في دفن جثمان  يسوع (يوحنا 19/37-39).
 يسوع يستقبل نيقوديمس، وينفتح عليه كما فعل مع  جميع المقبلين إليه. نيقوديموس يخاطبه: "يا معلم، نعلم أنك أتيت من الله  معلما.. وليس بمقدور أحد أن يعمل الآيات التي أنت تعملها إن لم يكن من  الله.."(2-3) نيقوديموس يشعر بمكانة يسوع الفريدة، ويعبر عن إعجابه، لكنه  يخاف أن يخطو خطوة شجاعة في إعلان تلمذته، حفاظا على مكانته تماما كما فعل  الشاب الغني الذي ذهب حزينا (لوقا 18/18-13). من يؤمن لا يخاف من السير إلى  العمق والحياة سلسة خسارات وربح!!
 يسوع يسير مع نيقوديمس نحو شرح  خطوات “الولادة جديدة"، أما هو فبقي يفكر بالمعنى الجسدي للولادة مثلما  فكرت المرأة السامرية بالماء الطبيعي (يوحنا فصل 4)، بينما يسوع يتطرق إلى  المعنى الروحي: قبول العهد الجديد والدخول في منطقه" " المولود من الجسد هو  جسدي والمولود من الروح هو روحي" لذا لابد من الولادة من فوق" من الماء  والروح".. لابد من التطابق الحقيقي! مع يسوع ولدت إنسانية جديدة.
 صعب  أن يخرج الإنسان من المفاهيم الموروثة وأحكامها لان التجديد متطلب ومتعب!  والتجديد عبور متواصل. بينما التقليد الموروث تكرار دائم. ولا يحتاج إلى  جهد، تكرار لنفس الكلمات والحركات!
 يسوع يؤنب نيقوديمس: أنت معلم إسرائيل لا تفهم" لان الذي يعمل بالحق يقبل إلى النور" (3/21).
 يسوع يذكرنا بأشياء جوهرية في حياتنا. انه يذكرنا بأن الإيمان ثورة حبّ  تتخطى كل شيء وتضحي بكل شيء، لذا لا تكفي ممارسة طقوس وشعائر من دون الدخول  إلى جوهرها ليساعدنا على الحضور الحق والتأثير على واقعنا الخاص.
 ثمة  فرق كبير بين الشكليات والعمق، وبين الممارسات السطحية والحب، يسوع ثائر  قلب المفاهيم وهزّ مستغلي الدين ومستلبي قيمه فدفع ثمن ذلك بموته، لكن الله  رفعه وأقامه ومجده". وحسب التلميذ أن يكون مثل معلمه " (متى 10/25)،  الرجاء يعني أن نعيش في الانتظار!


----------



## paul iraqe (5 فبراير 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي معالي وزير داخلية إقليم كوردستان*






 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 زار صباح اليوم الاحد 5/2/2017 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة صاحبي السيادة مار بشار متي وردة  ومار ميخائيل مقدسي والسيد خالد البير مسؤول شؤون المسيحيين في وزارة اوقاف  الإقليم، معالي وزير داخلية إقليم كوردستان السيد كريم سنجاري في مقر  الوزارة.


  في البداية هنأ غبطته قوات البيشمركه والقوات العراقية  المتنوعة على انتصاراتها على تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية. ثم طلب مساعدة حكومة  الإقليم في عملية رفع الألغام من بلدات سهل نينوى المحررة ورفع الأنقاض  وإعادة الماء والكهرباء اليها لتتمكن العائلات المهجرة الراغبة في العودة  الى بيوتها وزراعة أراضيها.


 وقد ابدى معالي الوزير عن تعاطفه مع أهالي هذه البلدات ورغبة حكومة الإقليم في مساعدتها في عودتهم وسلامتهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 فبراير 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو واساقفة الكلدان في شمال العراق يلتقون بوفد “عون الكنيسة المتألمة”*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية /
 التقى صباح يوم السبت 4/2/2017 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بوفد " عون الكنيسة المتألمة – المركز  الرئيس المانيا"  في مقر البطريركية الصيفي في بلدة عنكاوا/ أربيل.
 ضم الجانب الكلداني السادة الأساقفة: بشار  وردة، ميخائيل مقدسي، يوسف توما ومسؤولي لجنتي  الاعمار الابوين سالار  بوداغ وثابت حبيب  ورئيس الرابطة صفاء هندي ومساعده الدكتور امنج فرنسيس.
 ومن جانب" عون الكنيسة المتألمة:
 Johannes Heeremann (CAN Executive Presiden)
  Fr. Andrew Halemba ( head of Asia-Africa department)
 Mr. Almery de Verac
 Mrs. Marcela Szymanski ( public Affaires )
   رحب بهم غبطة البطريرك ساكو شاكرا لهم  وقوفهم الى جانب العائلات المهجرة  قسرا وتقديم العون لها طوال هذه الفترة   ثم تركز النقاش حول الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى: الجانب الأمني وبناء الثقة  مع الجيران/ المستقبل السياسي لهذه البلدات / عملية الاعمار والعودة.
 طلب غبطة البطريرك ساكو الحصول على صورة  من قمر صناعي لهذه البلدات قبل احتلال داعش لها وبعدها للمطالبة بالتعويض  عن الاضرار damage assessment  وأيضا للأرشفة.
  وأكد على أهمية الاسهام في عملية الاعمار  وتشجيع الناس على العودة مع توفير حماية لهذه البلدات بالتنسيق مع الحكومة  المركزية وحكومة إقليم كوردستان وأبناء هذه البلدات.
 بعده عبر كل أسقف عن الحاجات الأساسية:  رفع الألغام والانقاض من القرى ومن الحقول ليتمكن المزارعون   من بذر  حقولهم في هذا الموسم، إعادة الكهرباء والماء وإصلاح المدارس  والمستوصفات…الى جانب اصلاح البيوت المتضررة وبناء حي عصري مع مركز  تبضُّع وثقافي ومركز اجتماعي.
 وتمنى غبطته ان يصار الى تعاون بين جميع الأطراف للحفاظ على بلداتنا وحقوقنا وهويتنا واقترح ان يتشكل فريق مسكوني لهذا العمل.
 من طرفه أكد الوفد على أهمية الرؤية ووضع الية للعمل والتحرك (لوبي) لتوفير المال.
 في الختام دعاهم غبطته الى الغذاء.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2017)

*رئيسا ابرشيتي الموصل ودير مار متى للسريان الارثوذكس والنائب رائد اسحق يتفقدون كنائس الموصل المحررة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/  
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق

 قام وفد ضم نيافة الحبرين الجليلين مار  نيقوديموس داود متي شرف مطران ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان ومار  طيمثاوس موسى الشماني مطران ابرشية دير مار متى للسريان الارثوذكس والنائب  رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب العراقي والاب الربان يعقوب باباوي بجولة تفقدية  لعدد من كنائس الموصل في الجانب الايسر من المدينة المحرر حديثا.
 وأثارت مشاهد التدمير الذي لحق بالكنائس  مشاعر أعضاء الوفد حتى أجهش المطران داود شرف بالبكاء حال دخوله كنيسة مار  أفرام مقر اسقفيته لهول المنظر المروع الذي شاهده وحجم الدمار الذي حلّ  بالكنيسة وبمقر المطرانية.
 كما زار الوفد كنيسة مار بولص للكلدان  وكنيسة البشارة للسريان الكاثوليك، ورفعوا الصلوات في هذه الكنائس وشكروا  الله على نعمه وتضرعوا اليه ليعينهم على تجاوز هذه المحنة ويعيد السلام الى  المدينة بعد اكتمال تحريرها. كما تفقد الوفد بعضا من أحياء المدينة  المحررة ووقفوا على حجم الدمار الذي لحقها.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2017)

*جوزيف صليوا: مبالغ ضخمة تبرعت بها دول للنازحين لم تصل إليهم*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- جريدة طريق الشعب/

 كشف النائب عن كتلة الوركاء الديمقراطية،  وعضو لجنة حقوق الإنسان البرلمانية، النائب جوزيف صليوا، عن مبالغ "ضخمة"  تبرعت بها عدد من الدول للنازحين العراقيين، مشيرا إلى أن هذه الأموال "لم  تصل إليهم"، فيما توقع قيام بعض السياسيين بتقديم جزء من هذه الأموال  للنازحين لكسب أصوات انتخابية قبيل موعد الانتخابات.
 وقال صليوا في حديث لفقرة "في العمق" التي  تبثها السومرية خلال نشرتها المسائية، "لدينا معلومات تفيد بوجود ملايين  الدولارات رصدت من قبل الاتحاد الأوروبي والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وبعض  الدول العربية للنازحين العراقيين، إلا أنها لم تصل إليهم أبدا".
 وأضاف صليوا، أن "الأيام الأخيرة ما قبل  الانتخابات ستشهد قيام بعض السياسيين بتقديم مبالغ مالية وأغذية ومستلزمات  أخرى من هذه الأموال، على أساس أنها من أموالهم الخاصة لغرض كسب الأصوات  الانتخابية".
 وصوت مجلس الوزراء، الخميس الماضي، على  بناء مخيمات للنازحين بأسلوب "التنفيذ أمانة"، فيما وجه بإلزام الوزارات مع  إحدى شركات وزارة الصناعة لنصب منظومات توليد طاقة شمسية تعمل في النهار.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2017)

*حكم الموت صدر على المسيحيين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الديار/

 صدرت عدة تقارير في شهر نوفمبر تحمل  معلومات عن حياة المسيحيين في ظل حكم الدولة الإسلامية. معظم المسيحيون  يأتون من المناطق المسيحية القريبة من الموصل مثل باطنايا وبغديدا التي  سيطر عليها داعش في أغسطس 2014 وتم تحريرها في أواخر أكتوبر 2016.
 يخبر رجل مسيحي من بغديدا يدعى "عصام" ما  فعله داعش بعد أن رفض زوج أخته إعتناق الدين الإسلامي. "علّق على الصليب  وعذب أمام زوجته وأبنائه الذين أجبروا على المشاهدة. فقد أخبره أفراد داعش  أنه إذا أحبّ المسيح فعليه أن يموت بالطريقة عينها". دام التعذيب خمس  ساعات، قطعوا معدته وفتحوها قبل أن يتركوه معلقًا على الصليب. كما إختطفوا  ثنائي من عائلة عصام وفصلوهما ولا يزال الرجل لا يعلم مكان زوجته لكنه يعلم  أنها أصبحت جارية لا بل عبدة للجنس.
 يخبر " كارلوس" المسيحي البالغ من العمر  29 عامًا كيف إقتحم رجال داعش منزل والده الكبير في السن وراحوا يدمرون  الصلبان ويمزقون صور المسيح. وعندما حاول كارلوس إيقافهم إختطفوه وعذبوه.  فقد علقوه وربطوا حبلًا حول قدمه اليسرى في السجن حيث كان معتقلًا. في حين  أن الدماء كانت تسيل من رجله، أخذوا يضربونه ويركلونه ويفركون الملح على  جروحه. كما إعتدت عليه ثلاث نساء يرتدين الحجاب. ثم قيل له أنهم سيقتلونه  ومن ثم أطلق سراحه.
 كما يخبر البعض الآخر من المسيحيين أنهم  تلقوا التهديدات وأجبروا على إعتناق الدين الإسلامي لكنهم نجوا بأعجوبة بعد  مرور عامين على حكم الدولة الإسلامية.
 إسماعيل، شاب مسيحي آخر من بغديدا يخبر أنه أجبرعلى إعتناق الدين الإسلامي تحت تهديد السلاح عندما كان في الرابعة عشر من عمره.
 قبل ان ينقل المسيحيون من هذه المناطق  المحيطة بالموصل، زرع داعش العبوات الناسفة داخل دمى الدببة والألعاب التي  ستفجر فور حصول الأولاد عليها.
 وإتهم المسيحيون الذين نجوا من داعش  الرئيس الأمريكي السابق باراك اوباما باللامبالاة لدى سيطرة تنظيم الدولة  الإسلامية على بغديدا قبل عامين عندما كان عدد سكانها حوالي 50000. لذلك  يتأمل المسيحيون بترامب.

 هجمات داعش على الكنائس
 إندونيسيا: أطلق رجل يرتدي قميصًا كتب  عليها "جهاد" الرصاص على كنيسة في "ساماريدا". أثناء القداس، أطلق قنابل  "المولوتوف" الحارقة على المبنى الذي سرعان ما إحترق وأودى بحياة طفلة  متأثرة بحروقها كما جرح ثلاث آخرون.
 الفيليبين: إنفجرت قنبلة يدوية عن بعد  خارج كنيسة كاثوليكية في "مينداناو"عندما كان المصلون يغادرون قداس نهار  الأحد. على الرغم من تصميم هذه القنبلة لتتسبب بأضرار جمة إلا ان سيارة  ركنت بين القنبلة ومدخل الكنيسة ما أضعف وطأة الإنفجار. أصيب شخصان وإعتبرت  هذه الحادثة "تهجمًا على الحرية الدينية وحرية العبادة".
 مصر: بعد أن تناقلت إشاعات حول محاولة  مسيحيي مدينة سوهاج لبناء كنيسة ، وزعت المنشورات التي تطلب من المسلمين  المحليين الهجوم على "الكفار". وفقًا لأقوال "سمير ناشد" المواطن المسيحي  توجه بعد يومين، "عدد من الشبان المسلمين يحمل بعضهم قنابل من غاز وحجارة  بينما حمل البعض الآخر البنادق الآلية والمناجل والسكاكين وهجموا على  الأقباط وعلى منازلهم". فحرقوا ونهبوا 11 منزلًا وقطعوا المياه والكهرباء  في المدينة كما قطعوا الطرقات لكي لا تمر سيارات الإطفاء بهدف القضاء على  ممتلكات المسيحيين بالكامل.

 مذبحة المسيحيين
 نيجيريا: ذبح رعاة الماشية المسلمون 45  مسيحيًا في هجمات منسقة تستهدف 5 قرى ذات الأغلبية المسيحية. أفادت  التقارير أن معظم الضحايا كانوا من النساء والأطفال والمسنين لأنهم لم  يتمكنوا من الهرب ودمروا ثماني كنائس.
 كما قتل كاهن مسيحي وثمانية آخرون في هجوم  إنتحاري إستهدف ملجأ. كما أرسل تنظيم بوكو حرام نساء إنتحاريات قد يكنّ من  النساء اللواتي إختطفن وإغتصبن وخدعن ليصدقن أن الإنتحار هو الوسيلة  الوحيدة للخلاص.

 فرنسا: اقتحم رجل مقنع يحمل سكينًا  وسلاحًا دارًا للمسنين المبشرين في مونبيلييه تأوي 60 مبشرًا وعددًا من  الممرضات وطعن إمرأة فرنسية مسنة حتى توفيت. وأظهرت التقارير إرتباط هذا  الهجوم بمقتل الكاهن "جاك هامل" الذي طعن في كنيسته في شهر يوليو الماضي.  كما وصف تقرير سابق هذه المنطقة "بمركز لتجنيد الجهاديين".

 هجمات المسلمين على حريات المسيحيين
 ليبيريا: إضطهدت العائلات المسلمة أبنائها  الذين إعتنقوا المسيحية. وأوفدت التقارير أن الأهل "هددوا أبنائهم وضربوهم  ومنعوهم من الذهاب إلى الكنيسة والإستماع إلى التراتيل المسيحية كما هرب  العديد إلى المناطق المجاورة بحثًا عن الأمان".
 أوغندا: بعد أن إعتنق شابان في الـ16  الـ17 من العمر الدين المسيحي، أعلنت عائلاتهما أنهما من المرتدين الذين  يستحقون الموت. وبعد هربهما من الموت، أحرق المسلمون منزل الرجل المسيحي  الذي خبأهما. كما إنتشرت المناشير التي تنذر بالعديد من الهجمات في  المستقبل "توقعوا المزيد، الهجمات الأسوء آتية".

 أفغانستان: وضحّ تقرير صدر في نوفمبر المخاطر التي يواجهها الأفغان الذين إعتنقوا الدين المسيحي يوميًا:
 يشكل الأفغان المسيحيون أقلية ما يعني  أنهم مضطهدون. بمأن الأغلبية مسلمة في هذه الدولة، فإن المسيحيين الجدد لم  يقرروا فقط إتباع المسيح بل تخلوا عن إيمانهم القديم والأمان الذي يقدمه  لهم. إذ إن %3 فقط من السكان هم من المسيحيين الإنجيليين.

 إحتقار المسيحيين والإعتداء عليهم
 الجزائر: عندما رغبت عائلة مسيحية أن تدفن  والدها البالغ من العمر 70عامًا، هدد الشيخ والمسلمون و"منعوهم من البقاء  في المنطقة إن لم يعودوا عن قرارهم .كما دفعوا باقي السكان للضغط عليهم.

 تركيا: أورد تقرير يسلط الضوء على إضطهاد المسيحيين في تركيا أن هذه الإضطهادات "قوية جدًا ولا يمكن حتى للموتى الهرب منها".
 من المؤكد ان فئة محددة من المسلمين تقوم  بهذه الأعمال والفئة الثانية لا علاقة لها. لكن من الواضح أن إضطهاد  المسلمون للمسيحيين يرتفع. كما اوضح التقرير أن هذه الهجمات ليست عشوائية  بل منهجية وتحدث بغض النظر عن اللغة والعرق والمكان.


 ترجمة وإعداد كريستال الدويهي- الديار
 المصدر: Gatestone Institute


----------



## paul iraqe (8 فبراير 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور بلدة تللسقف ويبارك العائدين اليها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 زار ظهر الاثنين 6/2/2017 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بلدة تللسقف المحررة من تنظيم داعش  الإرهابي بمعية الإباء سالار بوداغ المسؤول عنها والأب افرام كليانا مدير  المعهد الكهنوتي البطريركي والأب غزوان شهارا النائب الاسقفي لأبرشية  القوش. وزار غبطته 12 عائلة عائدة اليها هذا الأسبوع وهنأها على الرجوع  وقدم مبلغا من المال كمساعدة أولية.
 كما التقى بالعديد من العائلات التي كانت  تنظف بيوتها استعدادا للعودة.  الشوارع في تللسقف تم تنظيفها، ورفع معظم  الأنقاض واخذت البلدية على عاتقها زرع الأشجار على الأرصفة والحدائق كما ان  بعض الاحياء اعيد اليها التيار الكهربائي والماء. ووعد المسؤولون بتوفير  الخدمات خلال أسبوع. وهناك 500 عائلة على أهبة العودة وقد التقى غبطته  ببعضها في القوش بعد نهاية القداس الذي احتفل به في كنيسة مار قرداغ واستمع  الى طلباتهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 فبراير 2017)

*البطريركية اللاتينية تبدأ حملة جديدة من أجل إغاثة المهجرين العراقيين في الاردن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 منذ قدومهم إلى الأردن في آب ٢٠١٤ سكن  المهجرون العراقيون المسيحيون داخل أماكن وقاعات وكرفانات أعدّتها من أجلهم  الكنيسة. وقد بادرت البطريركية اللاتينية إلى مساعدتهم بدون شروط عن طريق  تغطية تكاليف إقامتهم ومعيشتهم.
 وتمثلّت هذه الإغاثة على الصعيد التعليمي  في تغطية الأقساط الدراسية لمنفعة ١١٠٠ طالب وطالبة بالإضافة إلى تكاليف  المواصلات وشراء كتب والزي المدرسي وبرنامج تدريب مهارات. كما أمّنت  البطريركية اللاتينية مساعدات إنسانية لنحو ١١٢٣٥ عائلة عراقية مهجرة.
 والتزمت البطريركية اللاتينية، بمساعدة  متبرعين من فرسان القبر المقدّس من ألمانيا، بتوفير الإغاثة لصالح العائلات  اللاجئة، تحت مبادرة عنوانها "الرب رؤوف ورحيم". وتمثلت هذه المبادرة  بتأمين كوبونات غذاء لأجل كل أسرة لتغطية الاحتياجات الأساسية آخذين بعين  الاعتبار أولوياتهم الفردية. حيث تتسلم كل عائلة كوبون بقيمة ٥٠ دينارًا  بدلاً من صندوق مواد معدة مسبقًا. وقد تم تسجيل ١٣٦عائلة ضمن هذا البرنامج  بكلفة إجمالية تقدر بـ٦٨٠٠ دينارًا.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 فبراير 2017)

*البطريرك لحام: لضرورة تشكيل حلف عالمي شامل لدحر تنظيم داعش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - وكالات/
 أشار بطريرك الروم الملكيين الكاثوليك  غريغوريوس الثالث لحام إلى "الخبرة المميزة للعيش المشترك في سورية وهي  خبرة مميزة ولكنها صعبة، وذلك بسبب طول الأزمة السورية والخطر من اختراق  قيم هذا العيش المشترك ولذلك لا بد من قيام حلف عالمي شامل بالتعاون مع  سائر الدول ومع سورية، الذي يمكنه أن يدحر داعش وفكره الهمجي".
 وأوضح في تصريح له بعد لقائه وفدًا من  مجلس الدوما الروسي الديني القادم من روسيا، في وزارة الأوقاف السورية  بدمشق، أن "عدم الافصاح عن القيم الدينية في الغرب يمكن أن يشكل خطرًا على  النازحين من مسيحيين ومسلمين، لاسيما في ما يتعلق بالقيم المسيحية"،  متوجهاً بالشكر لـ"الدولة الروسية على دعمها للمسيرة السلمية في سورية".
 وأكد أن "العيش المشترك في سورية ليس  عيشًا فكريًا وحسب بل هو عيش خبرة يومية، وهو نموذج كما قال الأب الأقدس  البابا فرنسيس: إن نموذج العيش المشترك بين المسيحيين والمسلمين في الشرق  هو نموذج للعالم بأسره".


----------



## paul iraqe (8 فبراير 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي مطران وكهنة ابرشية الموصل للسريان الكاثوليك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 التقى مساء 7/2/2017 غبطة ابينا البطريرك  مار لويس روفائيل ساكو رئيس أساقفة الموصل للسريان الكاثوليك وكهنته في مقر  المطرانية ببلدة عنكاوة/ أربيل.
 وفي جوّ أخوي شرح لهم غبطته الوضع  العام وخصوصا ما يتعلق بالموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى وابدى كل استعداده للتعاون  من اجل الحفاظ على بلداتنا من الناحية الأمنية والسياسية وأيضا في عملية  إعادة اعمارها. وأكد ان الكنيسة الكلدانية مؤمنة بالعمل المسكوني، لكن ان  يكون موحدا ومنسقا مؤكدا على اننا كنيسة واحدة للمسيح بالرغم من تنوعنا  الطبيعي وخصوصياتنا التي يجب ان تحترم. ثم استمع الى اراء الكهنة واجاب على  اسئلتهم. وختم اللقاء بطلب إعطاء الأولوية للوحدة داخل الأبرشية الواحدة  والكنيسة الواحدة والكنائس المختلفة، في الوحدة قوتنا لحمل الرجاء الى  مؤمنينا وخدمتهم وبذل كل الجهود لعودتهم الى بيوتهم وانهاء مأساتهم..
  وكان غبطته قد التقى في الصباح بوفد من اعيان قره قوش برئاسة الأستاذ  اسطيفو حبش واستمع الى طروحاتهم وابدى كل الاستعداد للتعاون معهم من اجل  ضمان العودة الى بلداتهم وصيانة حقوقهم.
 حضر اللقاءين الاب افرام كليانا مدير المعهد الكهنوتي البطريركي.

 ومساءا احتقل بالقداس في كنيسة ام المعونة بعينكاوا وهو اليوم الثاني للباعوثا.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 فبراير 2017)

*وفد من مجلس أعيان قرقوش/ بغديدا يزور البطريرك لويس ساكو*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار وفد من مجلس أعيان قرقوش/ بغديدا  برئاسة رئيس المجلس السيد إسطيفوا جميل حبش، وسكرتير المجلس بهنام القصاب  وعضو الهيئة الإدارية ابراهيم يوسف حنو، مار روفائيل الأول لويس ساكو  بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم في مقر إقامته في عنكاوا.
 ناقش الطرفان مجمل الأمور المتعلقة بأبناء  شعبنا المهجَّر من تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام المتمثل  بعصابات "داعش" الإرهابية بعد إحتلالها لآخر ما تبقى لمناطقه التاريخية في  سهل نينوى، وحجم المعاناة التب تحمَّلها أبناء شعبنا لمدَّة تزيد على  العامين ونصف العام.
 وتباحث الطرفان أوضاع المنطقة ومعاناة  شعبها بعد تحريرها بسبب الإهمال الذي تعيشه ما بعد التحرير وعدم إكتراث  الحكومة لها بإعادة الإعمار وتهيئة البنى التحتية فيها لغرض عودة أبنائها،  رغم مرور أربعة أشهر على تحريرها، مما أدى إلى زيادة الهجرة لعدم ثقة أبناء  شعبنا بعودتهم القريبة لمناطقهم.
 كما تباحث الطرفان الحلول المناسبة لإحلال  الأمن والأمان في المنطقة من خلال مسك الأرض من قبل أبنائها لإعادة الثقة  لسكان المنطقة بالتشبث بأرض آبائهم وأجدادهم، وضرورة العمل الجاد مع  المنظمات الحكومية والدولية لإعادة الحياة إلى طبيعيتها في المنطقة.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 فبراير 2017)

*المادة "26" من البطاقة الوطنية وادراج السريان فيها في مباحثات النائب رائد اسحق مع نائب رئيس مجلس النواب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق

 التقى النائب رائد اسحق يوم امس  الثلاثاء في مبنى البرلمان في بغداد بالنائب الثاني  لرئيس مجلس النواب  آرام الشيخ محمد. وكانت المادة "26" من البطاقة الوطنية محور الحديث في  اللقاء والضغط في إتجاه إدخالها ضمن جدول الاعمال في جلسات مجلس النواب  المقبلة لمناقشتها في أقرب فرصة, كما تم التطرق ايضا الى موضوع ادراج اسم  السريان في البطاقة الوطنية التي تم إرجاء التصويت على صيغة قرار يدعو الى  إدراجها في وقت سابق من كانون الاول 2016.
 وكان موضوع المادة "26" في قانون البطاقة  الوطنية مثارا للجدل في اوساط المسيحيين وباقي الديانات الغير المسلمة بعد  أن أقر من قبل مجلس النواب في 27 تشرين الاول 2015 والذي تنص الفقرة ثانيا  منها على) يتبع الاولاد القاصرون في الدين من اعتنق الدين الاسلامي من  الابوين ) .
 كما خلت استمارة المعلومات الخاصة  بالبطاقة الوطنية من اسم القومية السريانية وهذا ما اعتبره السريان اجحافا  بحقهم كمكون أصيل من مكونات الشعب العراقي .


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي بوفد من برلمان الاتحاد الأوروبي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 التقى صباح الأربعاء 7/2/2017 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو في مقر البطريركية الصيفي ببلدة عنكاوا/  أربيل وفداً من برلمان الاتحاد الأوروبي برئاسة السيد يان فيجيل Jàn Figel’  المسؤول عن الحريات الدينية.
 دار الحديث حول إمكانية تحقيق المصالحة،  واحترام حقوق الانسان وعودة المهجرين والافق الممكنة ما بعد داعش. من جانبه  شدد غبطة البطريرك ساكو على أهمية دور الاتحاد الأوروبي في خلق بيئة  ثقافية للتغيير وضرورة اعتماد مشروع المواطنة الكاملة للجميع وتطبيق  القانون بالتساوي.
 حضر اللقاء الاب افرام كليانا مدير المعهد الكهنوتي البطريركي.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق يؤكد على ضرورة ان لا تخلو عملية الاعمار من تعويضات مادية للمتضررين من داعش*




 


  عشتار تيفي كوم/


 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق


  أكد النائب رائد اسحق خلال حضوره  الاربعاء 8 / 2 / 2017 المؤتمر الاول لإعادة إعمار محافظة نينوى، على ضرورة  ان لا تخلو عملية الاعمار من تعويضات مادية للمتضررين من تنظيم داعش  الارهابي وما خلفه من هدم وتخريب وحرق وسلب ونهب لدور المواطنين.


 وكان النائب رائد اسحق قد ألقى كلمة في  المؤتمر الذي أقيم تحت شعار (قادمون يا نينوى للبناء والاعمار) وعقد برعاية  رئيس مجلس النواب الدكتور سليم الجبوري وبحضور اعضاء مجلس النواب عن  المحافظة، واعضاء حكومتها المحلية، بالإضافة الى الوزراء المختصين ورؤساء  اللجان النيابية ذات الصلة. وذكر فيها أن الغاية من هذا المؤتمر هو إعادة  الحياة الى نينوى ولكن يجب ان لا ننسى اننا بحاجة ماسة الى بناء النفوس  والقلوب واعادة الثقة الى ابناء نينوى ليتمكنوا من العودة الى مدنهم  وبلداتهم وقراهم والعيش فيها حياة حرة كريمة.


 كما طالب بعمليات رفع للالغام والعبوات  الناسفة ومعالجة الانفاق التي يجب ان تسبق عمليات إعمار البنية التحتية  واعادة الخدمات الى المدينة كالماء والكهرباء والصحة والخدمات البلدية  وبناء واعمار المؤسسات التعليمية.


 وتطرق النائب رائد اسحق في كلمته أيضا الى  ضرورة  إخلاء الدور التي تشغلها القطعات العسكرية في المناطق المحررة لكي  يتمكن سكانها من العودة اليها.   



 وختم النائب اسحق كلمته بمطالبته أن يكون  التعويض المادي للمتضررين مجزيا وليس بالمبلغ الذي ذكره وكيل وزارة الهجرة  والمهجرين في لقائه بغبطة البطريرك لويس ساكو الذي هو مليون وخمسمائة الف  لكل عائلة.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2017)

*بالصور... جولة كاميرات قناة عشتار الفضائية في الجانب الأيسر المحرر من مدينة الموصل (ج2)/ الاربعاء 8-2-2017*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (10 فبراير 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يلقي محاضرة حول حوار الأديان في منتدى الكلمة الثقافي في كنيسة مار كوركيس*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أعلام البطريركية/

 القى غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو مساء الخميس 9 شباط 2017 في منتدى الكلمة الثقافي في كنيسة  مار كوركيس في بغداد الجديدة محاضرة حول (حوار الأديان) حضرها نحو مائة  وخمسين شخصاً من علماء الدين وأدباء وأساتذة جامعة وسياسيين واعضاء من  رابطة المجالس الثقافية البغدادية ونشطاء المجتمع المدني ومن كلا الجنسين.  وفي نهايتها أجاب غبطته على الأسئلة المتعددة التي وجهت إليه.


 هذه الندوات مفيدة لان فيها نفحة من حرية  الرأي وتخلق نخبة منفتحة تعمل على إشاعة التسامح والمحبة وترسيخ العيش  المشترك. أدار الندوة حضرة الأب ميسر بهنام المخلصي، راعي كنيسة مار  كوركيس.


 وحضرها أيضا سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو المعاون البطريركي.

 واليكم ملخص المحاضرة: حوار الاديان


 الحوار في اللغات الأجنبية هو الكلام بين  محاورَين dia logos، من أجل التعرف على وجهة نظر كل منهما بغية الوصول  لمعرفة اعمق وأصدق ومن مصادرها بعيداً عن الشائعات والأحكام المسبقة  والتصنيفات، فيغدو الحوار ثقافة، لا نخاف منها ولا من النقد لان علينا أن  نفهم ونقبل بادراك وحرية ونستهضم المفاهيم حتى تكون شخصية وليس قبولا اعمى  أو آلي. قد تكون كلمة "حوار" آتية من السريانية حوار، حواريون، حور، التي  تعني شديد البياض، أي استجلاء الحقيقة ومعرفة كم يوجد من الحقيقة لدى كل  طرف! والحقيقة بالنسبة لانسان نسبية، الله وحده الحقيقة المطلقة.


 شروط الحوار: نضوج فكريّ وإنسانيّ وروحيّ،  فكر منفتح ونيّر وصادق. والمحاور الناجح يتميّز بثقافة شاملة ومعرفة  بالمفاهيم الدينية التي نحن بصددها والا يغدو حوار "الطرشان"، أو سجالا غير  مجدٍ.


 بالحوار كلّ الأحكام المسبقة والتصنيف الذي نميل إليه نحن الشرقيين يسقط: الحياة ليست اسود وأبيض!


 الحوار: يساوي بين المحاورين: الحوار  يتفهم الأخر ويعترف به ويقبله من دون أن يُكرهه على شيء. هناك فرق بين  الحوار- تفهم أعمق لدين المحاور والدعوة- النشاط التبشيري.


 الدين يتعارض مع التطرف والعنصرية التي  تفرق الأديان والناس والمجتمع، بينما الحوار يقرّب. وما يسمى اليوم بصراع  الديانات او الحضارات، صراحة غير صحيح، فالصراع هو صراع مصالح – صراع على  الاقتصاد تحت غطاء الدين الذي يسيس لأغراض غير دينية!


 الدين: هناك فرق بين الإيمان والدين.  الإيمان هبة من الله وعلاقة وجدانية – علاقة حبّ (أقرب من الوريد، وعندنا  نحن المسيحيين التجسد، كلمة الله يصيرا إنسانا). الله يخاطب الإنسان عبر  مسيرته ليجعل منه إنسانا سويًّا يعلو على كل شيء. الإيمان يرفع الإنسان إلى  الله من دون خوف حتى يكون هيكلا له. كل شيء من اجل الإنسان.


 الدين: تعبير عن الإيمان لما يضّم من شرائع ونظم وطقوس وأخلاق.
 الدين قناعة شخصية… الدين يعرض عبر  الموعظة الحسنة، ولا يفرض بالقوة:"من شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر" (سورة  الكهف 29). كل الديانات تحترم قناعة الأشخاص بتغيير دينها ما عدا  الإسلام!!!


 وثمة علاقة أساسيّة بين الدين وحقوق  الإنسان وحرية الضمير والتنوع والتعددية، خصوصا أمام ظواهر العنف القائم  على أساس الدين والكراهية في منطقتنا.


 رجل الدين هو في خدمة الدين والإنسان،  وعليه أن يكتشف في النصوص والممارسات عن المعنى والأمل لأناس وسط أزماتهم  وتساؤلاتهم وحيرتهم، يبحث ولا يكتفي باجترار السلف، ولا تكرار طقوس جامدة،  ولا يروج تدينا زائفا. الدين معاملة وأخوة ومحبة، وغفران وتسامح. الدين  يُعطي الطمأنينة والأمان. الدين في جوهره حوار: بين الإنسان والله،  والإنسان والمجتمع والكون…


 نحن بحاجة إلى تحديث الفكر الديني  "الأصالة والمعاصرة"، أي تخطي عقلية الكلمات – الحرف إلى المعاني – الروح،  لمساعدة المؤمنين أن يعبدوا الله “بالروح والحق"، كما يقول السيد المسيح  (إنجيل يوحنا 4/13)، وهذا يتم بالتواصل مع الينابيع الأصيلة الممتازة  ليزداد الناس معرفة وتنويراً وحقاً، خصوصا أمام الذين يتلاعبون بمفاهيم  الدين ويستخدمونه لإكراه البشر وقتلهم وخراب بيوتهم.























​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 فبراير 2017)

*الجمعية العراقية تنظم ورشة عمل في اربيل حول تعزيز وحماية حقوق الانسان في العراق*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

  نظمت الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في  الولايات المتحدة الامريكية فرع اقليم كوردستان ( (IHRSUSAبالتعاون مع مكتب  الامم المتحدة  ( UNOPS ) والاتحاد الاوربي ورشة عمل حول تعزيز وحماية  حقوق الانسان في العراق في قاعة فندق كارلو في فاري بمدينة عنكاوا في  محافظة اربيل.

 في البدء رحب رئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق  الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حميد مراد بالسيدات والسادة الحضور  وبمندوبي " اعضاء مجلس النواب العراقي، والمجلس الشعبي، اتحاد بيث نهرين  الوطني، ومجلس عشائر برطلة، ومجلس محافظة اربيل، ودائرة المنظمات غير  الحكومية في أقليم كوردستان، والفريق المحلي لمحافظة نينوى لحقوق الانسان،  ورؤساء واعضاء من منظمات المجتمع المدني، والعاملين في الصحافة والاعلام،  والشخصيات المستقلة والناشطة في المجال الحقوقي والشأن العام يمثلون جميع  اطياف الشعب العراقي .. كما قدم نبذة عن الفريق الوطني والفرق المحلية  ودورها في تعزيز ملف حقوق الانسان في العراق.

 بعدها قدم حميد مراد برنامج المحاضرة تناول فيها المواضيع التالية:
 " مفهوم حقوق الانسان - التعريف بحقوق  الانسان - الأمم المتحدة وخصائص حقوق الإنسان - نظرة تاريخية عن حقوق  الانسان - اسباب ظهور الاصوات التي تنادي بحقوق الانسان بسبب كثرة  الانتهاكات التي يتعرض لها الانسان في الاوضاع الطبيعية وفي حالات الطوارئ -  فئات واجيال حقوق الانسان - الجهات العاملة في تعزيز وحماية حقوق الانسان  في مؤسسات الدولية والوطنية - المنظومة او الهيئات الدولية المختصة بحماية  حقوق الإنسان - المواثيق والمعاهدات الدولية (الاطار القانوني والمؤسساتي) -  المنظمات غير الحكومية الدولية والمحلية ودورها في الدفاع عن حقوق الانسان  - كما تطرق عن الوسائل والاليات الوطنية لحماية وتعزيز حقوق الانسان في  العراق - وكيف يمكن للقوانين الدولية والمحلية من حماية واحترام حقوق  الإنسان - وعرض من خلال سياق المحاضرة مرحلة التوعية للهيئات والمؤسسات  الاعلامية لنشر مفاهيم حقوق الانسان - وكذلك استعرض مفهوم القانون الدولي  والقانون الانساني.

 ثم جرى تقسيم المشاركين على مجاميع من اجل  الخروج برؤى وافكار جديدة تضاف الى ما تم طرحه من قبل المحاضر، وقدمت  المقترحات ليتم دراستها وتقديمها الى الجهات المنظمة لهذه الورشة، حيث  طالبوا بان تكون هناك حملة دولية للدفاع عن حقوق الانسان، اهمية رصد وتوثيق  الانتهاكات التي يتعرض لها المواطنون في العراق، والسعي من اجل تطبيق  القانون على الجميع بشكل عادل  وإيقاف الاصوات التي تدعو الى نشر ثقافة  العنف والتطرف ... هذا وقد شارك في اعمال الورشة (55) شخصاً .. وفي الختام  جرى توزيع الشهادات التقديرية على المشاركين.


 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 10/شباط/2017
www.ihrsusa.net


----------



## paul iraqe (11 فبراير 2017)

*اتحاد النساء الآشوري يحضر مهرجان (مار نرساي) في دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 دهوك / سوزان يوخنا
 حضر وفد من اتحاد النساء الآشوري ضم  السيدة بهيجة داود سكرتيرة الاتحاد والسيدة يوليجن موشي مسؤولة فرع دهوك  للاتحاد وعدد من عضوات الفرع ،المهرجان ألذي اقامته لجنة كنيسة مار نرساي  في دهوك يوم الخميس ٩ شباط ٢٠١٧  بمناسبة تذكار مار نرسي.
  ابتدا المهرجان بتقديم تراتيل دينية شارك  فيها عدد من جوقات كنائسنا في دهوك ، وبعدها ألقى الخوري فيليبوس داود  راعي الكنيسة كلمة بالمناسبة ذكر فيها باختصار سيرة حياة الملفان مار نرسي،  من ثم دعى الحضور للمشاركة في السوق الخيري الذي خصص ريعه للنازحين من  أبناء شعبنا .
   وفي الختام تم افتتاح السوق الخيري  بحضور عدد من الآباء الكهنة الافاضل وممثلين عن أحزاب ومؤسسات شعبنا ، وجمع  كبير من أبناء الرعية .





























​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 فبراير 2017)

*البطريرك يونان يؤكّد تضامنه ومحبّته للبطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/
 أعرب صاحب الغبطة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس  يوسف الثالث يونان، بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، عن تضامنه الكلّي  ومحبّته الأخوية لقداسة أخيه البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني، الرئيس  الأعلى للكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية الشقيقة، إثر ما تعرّض له قداسته من  حملة تجنٍّ وافتراء من خلال بيان صادر عن بعض المطارنة الذين حادوا عن  جادّة الصواب، متّهمين قداسته بنكران الإيمان وسواها من التهم الباطلة.
     وفي اتصال هاتفي مع قداسته، جدّد  غبطته محبّته وتأييده المطلق ودعمه الكامل لقداسته وما يقوم به من أعمال  جليلة، وبخاصة في الوقوف إلى جانب أبنائه وبناته الذين يعانون آلام الحروب  والنزاعات والإضطهاد والنزوح والهجرة والإقتلاع في سوريا والعراق، فضلاً عن  مواقف قداسته الجريئة الداعمة للحضور المسيحي والشهادة للرب يسوع المسيح  في أرض الآباء والأجداد. كما أبدى غبطته استعداده لتقديم كلّ مساعدة ممكنة.
     وإنّ غبطته، إذ يؤكّد وقوفه إلى جانب  قداسته والكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية الشقيقة، ويؤيّد ما جاء في البيان  الصادر عن آباء مجمعها المقدس بتاريخ يوم 10/2/2017، يدعو الجميع، إلى  الإلتفاف حول الرئاسة الكنسية المتمثّلة بشخص قداسة البطريرك، بروح المحبة  والوحدة والشركة.
     وتضرّغ غبطته إلى الرب يسوع، راعي  الرعاة، أن يلهم قداستَه وآباءَ المجمع الأسقفي، إلى ما يؤول لخير الكنيسة  الشقيقة في هذه الأيّام العصيبة، وأن يحمي الكنيسة من كلّ سوء.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 فبراير 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يحضر لقاء للشبيبة في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 حضرَ ظهر يوم الجمعة 10 شباط 2017 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو،  لقاء للشبيبة في كنيسة مار كوركيس في بغداد الجديدة، بمناسبة عيد الحب، حيث  تحدث غبطته للشبيبة عن دورهم في تعزيز وعيش مفهوم الحب الحقيقي، من خلال  مثالهم في اظهار هذه المحبة للاخرين، مستشهدا بكلمات مار بولس الرسول الى  اهل قورنثية "المحبة لا تسقط ابدا". بعده شكر سيادة المطران يلدو اعضاء  لجنة الشبيبة الكاثوليكية على كل نشاطات اللجنة المختلفة سواء كانت روحية  او اجتماعية او ترفيهية، مؤكداً دعم البطريركية لهم.
 وكان اللقاء من ثلاثة محاور (العزوبية،  الخطوبة والزواج) من خلال محاضرة للاب ميسر بهنام المخلصي مع خبرات وشهادات  حية من قبل بعض الشباب.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 فبراير 2017)

*بيان للمطارنة السريان يعلنون فيه وقوفهم الى جانب البطريرك أفرام الثاني ويثمنون دوره في الوقوف مع الشعب في الأوقات الحرجة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس/
 صدر بيانٌ عن ستة من مطارنة كنيستنا  السريانية الأرثوذكسية الأنطاكية (أربعة منهم أعضاء في المجمع المقدّس  واثنان منهم من خارجه) يتهجّمون فيه على قداسة سيدنا البطريرك الذي هو  "الرئيس الأعلى لكنيسة أنطاكية السريانية الأرثوذكسية وحامي إيمانها  وعقائدها المقدسة وتقاليدها الرسولية والأبوية، ورمز وحدتها وممثلها  والناطق بإسمها بكل الأوساط، والمدبّر العام لسائر شؤونها والمشرف على  أبرشياتها كافة، والأب العام لجميع السريان في العالم" (المادة 7 من دستور  الكنيسة)، ويشكّكون بشكل خاص بإيمان قداسته وتمسّكه بالعقيدة المسيحية  الأرثوذكسية القويمة. ويسمحون لأنفسهم بالتحدّث باسم المجمع المقدس معلنين  تمرّدهم على الرئاسة وعلى دستور الكنيسة واعتبار قداسته غريباً عن رتبة  البطريركية.
 ببياننا هذا الذي نذيّله بأسمائنا، نؤكّد على ما يلي:


استنكارنا الشديد ورفضنا القاطع لكلّ ما جاء في البيان المذكور من  اتهامات باطلة لقداسة سيدنا البطريرك ومواقف معادية للرئاسة الكنسية وما  تؤول إليه هذه المواقف من زرع الفتن وبذور الشقاق بين أبناء الكنيسة.
إعلاننا الصريح بأنّ هؤلاء المطارنة الستة لا يمثلون مجمعنا المقدس بكلّيته بأي شكل من الأشكال كما لا يمثّلون أيّاً منّا منفرداً.
اعتبارنا باطلا وغير قانوني كلّ ما يقوم به هؤلاء المطارنة من رسامات  وخدمات أسقفية بخلاف الدستور ودون احترام الأصول التي تشترط موافقة قداسة  البطريرك (المادة 50 الفقرة (ح): "يخضع (المطران) في جميع أعماله ونشاطاته  لإشراف قداسة البطريرك" والمادة 56: "يدقق المطران النظر في حسن اختيار  الكهنة الذين يرسمهم وفقاً لأنظمة الكنيسة وتقاليدها بعد موافقة قداسة  البطريرك"). وبعملهم هذا، يفصلون أنفسهم عن الكنيسة.
توجيهنا الدعوة الصريحة لهؤلاء المطارنة الستّة لسلوك طريق التوبة  والعودة عن ضلالهم تحت طائلة المساءلة القانونية بحسب مواد دستور كنيستنا  السريانية الأرثوذكسية الأنطاكية.
 يؤكّد آباء المجمع وقوفهم إلى جانب خليفة  مار بطرس الشرعي قداسة سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني الذي  اختاره الروح القدس بانتخابه من المجمع المقدّس في هذه الظروف الصعبة التي  نشهدها، مثمّنين دوره الأبوي الواضح في تواجده الدائم مع الشعب وخاصة في  الأوقات الحرجة، داعين أبناء الكنيسة من إكليروس وعلمانيين إلى الصلاة  بحرارة لأجل الكنيسة المقدسة ورعاتها والالتفاف حول رئاستهم الروحية.
 إننا نسأل الربّ الإله أن يحمي كنيسته من  كلّ سوء وأن يبارك أبناءها في العالم أجمع، بصلوات القديسة العذراء مريم  ومار بطرس هامة الرسل وجميع القديسين والشهداء.
 أسماء أصحاب النيافة والسيادة المطارنة والأساقفة الذين يؤيدون هذا البيان:
 مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون، المستشار البطريركي،
 مار سويريوس حاوا، مطران بغداد والبصرة،
 مار ثاوفيلوس جورج صليبا، مطران جبل لبنان وطرابلس،
 مار طيموثاوس صموئيل أقطاش، مطران طورعبدين ورئيس دير مار كبرئيل،
 مار فيلوكسينوس يوسف جتين، النائب البطريركي في إسطنبول وأنقرة وإزمير،
 مار يوليوس عبد الأحد شابو، مطران السويد والدول الاسكندنافية،
 مار ديوسقوروس بنيامين أطاش، النائب البطريركي في السويد،
 مار ديونيسيوس عيسى كوربوز، النائب البطريركي في سويسرا والنمسا،
 مار سلوانس بطرس النعمة، مطران حمص وحماة وتوابعهما،
 مار أثناسيوس إيليا باهي، النائب البطريركي في كندا،
 مار فيلوكسينوس صليبا أوزمان، مطران ماردين ودياربكر،
 مار تيطس يلدو، مطران أبرشية ملنكارا في شمالي أميركا،
 مار نيقولاوس متى عبد الأحد، النائب البطريركي في إسبانيا،
 مار يوستينوس بولس سفر، النائب البطريركي في زحلة والبقاع،
 مار طيموثاوس موسى الشماني، مطران أبرشية دير مار متى،
 مار أثناسيوس توما دقّما، النائب البطريركي في المملكة المتحدة،
 مار غريغوريوس ملكي أورك، النائب البطريركي في أديمان وجوارها،
 مار فيلوكسينوس متياس نايش، النائب البطريركي في ألمانيا،
 مار يوليوس حنا أيدين، مدير العلاقات الخارجية في ألمانيا،
 مار إقليميس دانيال كورية، مطران بيروت،
 مار بوليكاربوس أوكين أيدين، النائب البطريركي في هولندا،
 مار ديونيسيوس جان قواق، النائب البطريركي في أبرشية شرقي الولايات المتحدة الأميركية،
 مار خريسوستوموس ميخائيل شمعون، النائب البطريركي ومدير المؤسسات البطريركية الخيرية في العطشانة،
 مار نيقوديموس داود شرف، مطران الموصل وكوردستان وتوابعهما،
 مار تيطس بولس توزا، القاصد الرسولي لكنائس الكرازة التبشيرية السريانية في البرازيل،
 مار طيموثاوس متى الخوري، النائب البطريركي في أبرشية دمشق البطريركية،
 مار كريسوستوموس يوحنا غسالي، النائب البطريركي في الأرجنتين،
 مار يعقوب إدواردو، النائب البطريركي في أميركا الوسطى.
 كما يؤيّد هذا البيان كلّ من:
 - صاحب النيافة مار جرجس كورية، النائب البطريركي في بلجيكا وفرنسا واللوكسمبورغ،
 - صاحب السيادة الأسقف مار موريس عمسيح، المعتمد البطريركي لأبرشية الجزيرة والفرات.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 فبراير 2017)

*العيادة الطبية المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي تقدم خدماتها في قرية موسريكى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 بتاريخ 9/2/2017 ، قامت العيادة الطبية  المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري بزيارة قرية  موسريكى وقاموا بفحص 79 من المرضى من العوائل النازحة من الموصل وتم  إعطائهم العلاج اللازم.




























​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 فبراير 2017)

*اقليات العراق في سهل نينوى .. المصير والمستقبل الغامض*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - البوابة نيوز/
 المسيحيين، الايزيديين، التركمان وغيرهم  من الاقليات العراقية التى احتملت الكثير من داعش يعيشون الان حول هاجس  واحد هو مستقبلهم فحين هاجم تنظيم داعش على شمال العراق واستولى على الموصل  في صيف العام 2014، خاض حملة إبادة موازية ضد الأقليات في سهل نينوى.  وبالنسبة للعديد من أفراد المجموعات هذه،

 بمن فيهم المسيحيين  والايزيديين، كانت تلك أسوأ موجة من لائحة عمليات إبادة طويلة يعود تاريخها  إلى أكثر من ألف عام. غير أنه نتيجة لهذه العمليات، تجددّت وتنامت الدعوات  المطالبة بمزيد من الحكم الذاتي. وقد عبّر المزيد من القادة المسيحيين،  الايزيديين، التركمان والعراقيين الآخرين عن دعمهم لإقامة إقليم يضمّ حصرًا  أقليات شمالي العراق مؤلف من ثلاث محافظات. وقد يكون هذا المسار مناسبًا  لحماية هذه المجتمعات المهدّدة وقد يساعد على تسهيل تخصيص التعويضات مقابل  خسارة الأراضي والثروات والممتلكات. وفي هذا التقرير يرصد الباحث يوسف  قليان مستقبل الاقليات في سهل نينوى فكتب:
 عندما تحدث عن المسيحيين في العراق خلال  صعود تنظيم داعش، قال مطران الموصل للسريان الأرثوذكس نيقوديموس داود شرف  إن المسيحي لا يمكنه العيش حيث لا سيادة للقانون. يمكننا العيش فقط في مكان  يحكمه القانون. حتى في ظل العدد المستقر نسبيًا من المسيحيين الذين يعيشون  في مراكز آمنة في كركوك وإربيل في إقليم كردستان، تراجع عدد المسيحيين من  الذي كان مقدرًا عند 1.5 مليون في 2003 إلى نحو 200 ألف في الوقت الراهن.  وبالتالي، فإن إعطاء هذه الجماعات فرصة بناء استقرارها الخاص قد يكون الحل  للحفاظ على وجودها في العراق.

 إن الحل للمسيحيين، الايزيديين  وغيرهما من الأقليات في وجه الاضطهاد لا يمكن أن يتمثّل بهجرتهم إلى الغرب  ولا حتى بالبقاء في بلدهم الحالي ومعاناة الأمرين. وبغية المساهمة في  الحفاظ على وجود دائم ومستمر للمسيحيين والايزيديين المستهدفين بشكل خاص،  قد تحول إقامة محافظة في سهل نينوى للمسيحيين ومحافظة ايزيدية في سنجار  (قضاء الشيخان في سهل نينوى) دون مغادرتهم العراق بأعداد هائلة. وسيكون  تغيير وجه أقضية تلكيف، الحمدانية، عين سفني والشيخان في محافظة سهل نينوى،

 وتخصيص قضاء تلعفر ليكون محافظة للتركمان، وقضاء سنجار محافظة ايزيدية، من  أفضل الوسائل لتمكين المجتمعات المحلية. ويتماشى ذلك مع مساعٍ أخرى ترمي  إلى إلغاء مركزية السلطة في العراق لبناء السلام بعد تحرير الموصل، حتى أن  رئيس الوزراء العراقي حيدر العبادي أعلن في نيسان/أبريل 2015 أنه إن لم  نسعَ إلى اللامركزية، ستتفكك البلاد. بالنسبة لي، ما من حدود لللامركزية.

 وتتألف الأقليات العراقية، شأنها شأن المجتمع العراقي، من أشخاص ذوي آراء  ووجهات نظر متنوعة وأساليب مختلفة للتعبير عن هوياتهم من خلال عوامل وطنية،  محلية، عرقية ولغوية. وفي محافظة تكون ملاذًا آمنًا للأقليات، ستحظى هذه  الاختلافات بالتقدير.

 هل ستكون المحافظات جزءًا من كردستان؟
 قدّم الكثيرون نماذج فدرالية ولامركزية عن  الحوكمة باعتبارها حلولًا ممكنة لإعادة الإعمار ما بعد النزاع، كما حصل في  ليبيا، اليمن، سوريا والعراق. يُذكر أنه خلال الاحتلال الأمريكي للعراق،  شجعت الولايات المتحدة القبائل في محافظة الأنبار على اللجوء إلى الحكم  الذاتي والدفاع الذاتي من أجل تشكيل مجالس الصحوة لمحاربة تنظيم القاعدة،  علمًا بأن الحكم الذاتي يكون بمثابة حماية من بسط طائفة واحدة سلطتها.

 أعلنت قوات البيشمركة مؤخرًا أنها لن تنسحب من سهل نينوى بعد تحرير  الموصل، لذا من المرجّح أن يخضع مستقبل أي محافظة تتمتع بحكم شبه ذاتي في  سهل نينوى لسيطرة حكومة إقليم كردستان. وفي حين تشكّل كردستان مثالًا حيًا  على أن اللامركزية تولّد الازدهار والاستقرار النسبي، من الممكن أن يدعم  الأكراد المؤيدون عمومًا للامركزية إقامة محافظة مسيحية-يزيدية طالما تكون  تحت سيطرة حكومة الإقليم. وبالطبع، ستستفيد حكومة الإقليم على الأرجح من  ضمّ سهل نينوى وحصد الإيرادات النفطية.

 لقد كانت هناك العديد من  الشكاوى السابقة من قبل المسيحيين بشأن استيلاء حكومة إقليم كردستان على  أراضيهم والمضايقات التي يتعرضون لها، واستياء الايزيديين من وضعهم تحت  خانة الأكراد لأسباب سياسية. إلا أن المعاملة الحسنة والإيجابية للايزيديين  والمسيحيين من قبل حكومة إقليم كردستان ساهمت في تقبلهم للحكومة. ومع ذلك،  فإن مشاكل المسيحيين والايزيديين مع حكومة إقليم كردستان تبدو تافهة لدى  مقارنتها مع تلك التي يواجهونها مع قوى أخرى في المنطقة، حيث أن العديد  منهم ممتنون للاستقرار الذي قدمته لهم حكومة الإقليم.

 دولة الوطنية والتنوّع والوحدة
 في ظل انتشار الوطنية والنفوذ الأجنبي في  أرجاء الإمبراطورية العثمانية، أصبح المسيحيون أهدافًا سهلة إذ اعتُبروا  دخلاء. فقد ارتكبت القوات التركية والكردية بحقهم مجازر أودت بحياة مئات  الآلاف من المسيحيين، ما دفعهم إلى مغادرة أراضيهم والتشتت واللجوء إلى  أماكن آمنة، على غرار سهل نينوى.

 وردًا على هذه المجازر، اتخذت  كنيسة المشرق شكل دولة أشورية حديثة تطالب بالسيادة والاستقلال. أما  المسيحيون من الكلدان الكاثوليك، السريان الكاثوليك، والسريان الأرثوذكس،  كلاً منهم يتمسك بدرجة معينة من الاعتزاز بطائفته. وعلى سبيل المثال، برزت  في أوساط السريان الكاثوليك والأرثوذكس حركة آرامية/سريانية مركزها أوروبا  وإسرائيل لها علمها الخاص وتركّز على تعليم اللغة السريانية.

  الجدير ذكره أن العديد من المسيحيين لا يتبعون أي من هذه الحركات ويعتبرون  أنفسهم مسيحيين عراقيين في الدرجة الأولى. ورغم كل هذه الفوارق المميزة،  كانت وحدة المسيحيين ملحوظة منذ هجوم داعش. وللمرة الأولى منذ أجيال، اجتمع  العديد من البطاركة وممثلو كنائس مختلفة للصلاة ومناقشة وضع مجتمعهم  الراهن، كما حصل عندما سهلت جمعية الدفاع عن المسيحيين غير الربحية اللقاء  بين البطاركة والرئيس أوباما، أو عندما عقدت مجموعة متنوعة من المسيحيين في  تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر اجتماعًا في مقر البطريركية الكلدانية في إربيل  لمناقشة الوحدة والمهمة الشاقة المتمثلة بالعودة إلى منازلهم المدمرة بعد  تحرير الموصل.

 قوات أمن الأقليات
 هناك ميليشيات مدربة ومجهزة بشكل مناسب  بإمكانها أن تكون نواة شرطة وقوات أمن في محافظة سهل نينوى. فالسهل يضمّ  أربع وحدات رئيسية لقوات الأمن المسيحية، لدى كل منها ميول سياسة مختلفة  وتحالفات مع أحزاب: وحدات حماية سهل نينوى، قوات سهل نينوى، دويخ نوشا،  ألوية بابل (التي تقاتل تحت قيادة الحشد الشعبي). ويقاتل الايزيديون عمومًا  مع تحالف سنجار الذي يتألف بشكل عام من وحدات مقاومة سنجار التي تأسست عام  2007.

 وكان بطريرك الكلدان لويس روفائيل ساكو أعرب عن شكوكه حيال  الميليشيات المسيحية، وحضّ المسيحيين الذين يريدون أن يقاتلوا أن يفعلوا  ذلك تحت لواء قوات مؤسسية نظامية على غرار الجيش العراقي أو البيشمركة.  وبالمثل، يعتقد الكثير من المسيحيين العراقيين أنه من الأفضل لهم أن يبقوا  منارة للعلم والمجتمع المدني ويواصلوا العمل على تحقيق رفاه المجتمع  العراقي ككل - كما فعلوا تاريخيًا. على سبيل المثال، خلال عهد الإمبراطورية  العباسية، قام المسيحيون بترجمة نصوص يونانية لقادتهم المسلمين، وعملوا  كأطباء خاصين لأبناء الخلفاء العباسيين، وشغلوا مناصب حكومية رغم تعرضهم  للمضايقات والإذلال.

 ومن شأن غياب الأرقام الدقيقة أو الاستطلاعات  الخاصة بالمسيحيين أو العراقيين عمومًا لهذه الغاية أن يعقّد محاولة إحصاء  أعداد مؤيدي بناء محافظة ومعارضيها. غير أنه من الواضح أن الكثير من  المسيحيين العراقيين، بغض النظر عن خلفيتهم، يدركون الحاجة إلى التحرك من  أجل الحفاظ على شعبهم وإرثهم وأن إقامة محافظة سهل نينوى قد يشكّل الطريقة  الأفضل للقيام بذلك.
 إعادة الإعمار
 حاليًا، وضع القانوني العراقي أسس توحيد  المحافظات لتشكيل إقليم (أي كردستان) لكنه لم يأتِ على ذكر سبيل قانوني  لتحويل الأقضية إلى محافظات. وبهدف إنشاء المحافظات، لا بد من تقسيم محافظة  نينوى إلى أقضية أصغر قبل التمكن من إنشاء إقليم. ومهما كان مستقبل سهل  نينوى، يجب أن يقرره الشعب الذي عاش فيه منذ آلاف السنين.

 ويتمثّل  أحد مصادر الخوف في أن يزيد إنشاء محافظة استهداف الأقليات وأن تهاجم  الشعوب جيرانها في المستقبل كما حصل سابقًا. فالحقيقة أن الهدف قائم  أساسًا، وأن الوضع لا يمكن أن يسوء أكثر مما هو عليه. وقد تساهم إقامة  محافظة على نحو أفضل بتسريع عملية المساعدات بما يمكّن الجمعيات الكنسية أو  منظمات المجتمع الايزيدي من مساعدة الناس مباشرة. وفي وقت دُمرت فيه أكثر  من 70 في المائة من قرى سهل نينوى، يُعتبر هذا النوع من المساعدة المباشرة  مهمًا. فالجاليات قد تعود لتأسيس أعمال أو الاستثمار في المحافظة إن كان  الأمن مستتبًا، مع الإشارة إلى أن هذا النوع من الحركة الاقتصادية ضروري  لعودة الناس إلى قراهم.

 ولا بدّ من دعوة المنظمات في الولايات  المتحدة، من أمثال معهد الولايات المتحدة للسلام، إلى تولي زمام الأمور  خلال عملية المصالحة. وإلى أن يصبح العراق مستقرًا سياسيًا واقتصاديًا، قد  تكون اللامركزية السبيل الوحيد لإنقاذ البلاد الذي لا يزال جديدًا على هذه  الخطوة ومجتمعاته المتعثرة. وعندما يسود الاستقرار من جديد، سيعود بدوره  المزيج المتنوع من الأقليات والأفكار التي يضمها العراق حتمًا. لكن إلى حين  تحقّق ذلك، يتمثّل الطريق الوحيد لاستمرار المسيحيين والايزيديين في تقرير  المصير والحكم الذاتي.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 فبراير 2017)

*د. روبين بيت شموئيل المدير العام للثقافة والفنون السريانية يزور الجامعة الكاثوليكية في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار المدير العام للثقافة والفنون السريانية د. روبين بيت شموئيل يوم الخميس 9-2-2017، الجامعة الكاثوليكية في اربيل- عنكاوا.
   وكان باستقباله الدكتور صلاح الدين كاكو  رئيس الجامعة الكاثوليكية والأستاذ عزيز عقراوي، وجرى خلال الزيارة تبادل  وجهات النظر حول الواقع الثقافي والاكاديمي، والمعوقات التي تواجه  مؤسساتنا، خاصة في ظل الظروف الاستثنائية التي يعيشها شعبنا، كما تم بحث  سبل التعاون وآليات تنسيق الجهود بين الطرفين لإقامة نشاطات مشتركة تخدم  ثقافتنا ووجودنا.
  وتحدث الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل عن  الرسالة التي تهدف المديرية العامة الى تحقيقها ألا وهي الثقافة واللغة  السريانية وتمنى ان تكون الجامعة الكاثوليكية مرجعاً لجميع الباحثين  والاكاديميين المهتمين بهذه اللغة العريقة".
  ومن جانبه رحب الدكتور صلاح الدين كاكو  بالزيارة مبديا استعداده للتعاون المشترك خدمة لثقافة وتراث شعبنا طالبا  بالمحافظة على اللغة السريانية في هذا البلد وذلك بالتعاون المشترك بين  الجامعة والمديرية العامة وتراثنا الثر من خلال عقد بعقد جلسات تعريفية  وندوات وزيارات للمدارس للتعريف على لغة شعبنا العريقة.
  بعدها ودع الوفد الضيف بنفس الحفاوة التي استقبل بها.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 فبراير 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بالقداس في كنيسة القلب الاقدس – بغداد*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /


 احتفل مساء الاحد 12 شباط 2017 غبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو والاب  ثائر عبد المسيح بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة قلب يسوع الاقدس – بغداد، بحضور  الاخوات الراهبات وجمع من المؤمنين.


 وفي عظته أكد غبطة البطريرك بان يسوع كان  يتنقل من مكان إلى مكان ليبلغ الناس رسالته، هكذا كان يوحنا أيضا وهكذا يجب  أن يكون تلميذ المسيح، الرسول جوال! وبعد لقاء يسوع بنيقوديمس، انتقل من  القدس إلى ارض اليهودية مع تلاميذه ومكث معهم، وهذا المكوث معا هو للتلمذة،  للنضوج والتعمق. مهمّة خادم المسيح (الأسقف والكاهن) الأمين والمخلص هي  إعلان كلمة الله وعيش المحبة عبر غسل الأرجل وخدمة الفقراء "جعلت من نفسي  قدوة لتصنعوا ما صنعت إليكم" (يوحنا13/15)، وألا يأخذ مكان المسيح أو يقف  أمامه، بل أن يعمل حتى يغدو المسيح " كلا في الكل" (1 قورنثية 18/28).


----------



## paul iraqe (14 فبراير 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحضر احتفالية عيد الحب برعايته في بغداد*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /


 حضرَ مساء يوم الاثنين 13 شباط 2017 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو  احتفالية فنية وثقافية بمناسبة عيد الحب اقامتها كنيسة مار يوسف البتول  وسلطانة الوردية في بغداد برعاية غبطة البطريرك في قاعة نادي الهندية بحضور  السيد فوزي الاتروشي، وكيل وزارة الثقافة وعدد من الاباء الكهنة والاخوات  الراهبات وجمع كبير من الشبيبة مع مجموعة من الفنانين العراقيين  والاعلاميين.


 وتضمن الاحتفال كلمات الترحيب وقصائد  شعرية مع عرض لمدرسة الموسيقى والباليه وترتيلة للاخت كلارا من راهبات بنات  مريم الكلدانيات وبعض الاغاني الفلكلورية لفرقة الفنون الجميلة وللمطرب  العراقي اسماعيل الفروجي مع عرض ازياء تراثية وفقرات اخرى منوعة. هذا فضلاً  عن تقديم باقة ورد من وكيل وزير الثقافة الى غبطة البطريرك.


 وفي كلمة لغبطته شكر المنظمين لهذه  الاحتفالية الاب سكفان متي والاب مارتن بني ورئيس النادي السيد واثق هندو،  وكل الفنانين والاعلاميين والفرق الذين شاركوا بالاحتفال وتمنى لجميع  العراقيين ان تكون كل ايامها فرح ومحبة لانه في النهاية لا يبقى سوى الحب.





















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 فبراير 2017)

*الدراسة السريانية تلبي النداء في حملة (ما نعطش ) لاغاثة اهلنا في نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - ابراهيم اسحق
 تلبية لنداء معالي وزير التربية الدكتور  محمد اقبال عمر الصيدلي في حملة (ما نعطش) لمساعدة اطفال نينوى، وباشراف  السيد عماد سالم ججو مدير عام الدراسة السريانية في دعم الحملة ، لبت  الدراسة السريانية النداء عبر تشكيل لجنة من كوادر المديرية لحشد التبرعات  الطوعية في المديرية وتوفير كمية من المياه الصالحة الشرب، تم تسليمها يوم  الاثنين 13 شباط 2016 الى مخزن استلام التبرعات الذي هيئته الوزارة لاستلام  المياه النقية في بغداد.
 يشار الى ان الحملة اطلقها معالي وزير  التربية في الخامس من شهر شباط الجاري لاغاثة اهلنا في نينوى في المناطق  المحررة من سيطرة داعش الارهابي.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 فبراير 2017)

*مسيحيو العراق في لبنان يطالبون بالهجرة ويرفضون العودة لبلادهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الأناضول /
 نظم العشرات من مسيحيي العراق المقيمين في  لبنان، يوم الإثنين، وقفة احتجاجية أمام مبنى الأمم المتحدة وسط بيروت؛  لإعلان رفضهم المطلق العودة الى بلادهم ومطالبتهم الحثيثة بتأمين هجرة تليق  بحياة جيدة يتطلعون إليها.
 وبحسب مراسل الأناضول، رفع المتظاهرون  شعارات تندد بتجاهل قضيتهم ومطالباتهم المتكررة بالهجرة، مطالبين بتسريع  أوراقهم المعلقة في السفارات الأجنبية المختلفة.

 وفي حديثٍ  للأناضول، على هامش الاحتجاج، عبّر الشاب إيهاب شروان (29 عاماً - سهل  نينوى) عن بالغ استيائه مما يتعرضون من معاملة سيئة داخل البلاد (سوريا) أو  خارجه".
 وأضاف مطالباً :" يجب على الدول الغربية تسريع ملفات الهجرة  التي قدمناها، فما زلنا نسأل منذ أعوام عن الرد ولا نتلقى أي اعتبار من  أحد. ذلك على الرغم من أن العالم برمته عاين ما تعرضت له مناطقنا المسيحية  من ظلم واضهاد."

 وتابع "الحياة في لبنان مكلفة جداً والدخل دون  الحد المطلوب وقد ضاق بنا الحال للحد الذي لا يُحتمل فلبنان لا يحتمل  الللاجئين هو يضق بساكنيه أصلاً."

 أما فيما يتعلق باختيار مقر  الأمم المتحدة للإعتصام قال شروان :" قد اخترنا الاعتصام هنا لأننا كلما  عاودناهم بالسؤال قالوا إنه لا هجرة للعراقيين والدول لا تبغي (تريد)  استقبالنا، لكن السؤال الحقيقي هو لماذا هذا الموقف."

 من جانبها،  قالت أمينة شابه فلفل ( 48 عاماً – نينوى) رفضت أي اقتراح بالعودة إلى  العراق مضيفة: "لماذا علينا أن نفكر في العودة إلى العراق بعد التدمير الذي  تعرضت له مناطقنا وبيتوتنا وزد عليها اللا أمان الذي يعبث بحياتنا كأقليه  في تلك البلاد ونحن ما عدنا نأمن على أنفسنا من أحد أصلاً."

 رأت  فلفل أن الهجرة التي تتطلع إليها لا تعنيها شخصياً بل تتوسم أن يلقى  أولادها حياة أفضل من تلك التي عاشتها في العراق وفي بلاد النزوح التي لجأت  إليها.

 السبعيني جلال متّي حمّل مسؤولية ما آل إليه الواقع  العراقي، للحكومة قائلاً: "الواقع في العراق بات طائفياً ونحن الفئة التي  يتعدى عليها الجميع، ولم يعد العراق يتسع لكل أبناء شعبه ببركة السياسيين  الذين يقبضون على عنق البلاد كلها لأجل الحفاظ على مناصبهم ومواقعهم."
  من جانبها اشتكت العراقية نجاد شاكو (45 عاماً- نينوى)، من غلاء المعيشة في  لبنان لكنها على مرارة أضافت "لكن مع هذا لا يمكننا أن نعود إلى العراق  لنبني كل ما هُدّم من الصفر وحين ينهض حالنا من جديد، تأتينا هجمة أخرى ممن  نعلمه وممن لا نعلمه كما يجري في كل مرة."

 واستطردت بالقول  "قدّمنا طلباً للهجرة منذ سنة ونصف السنة وفي كل مرة نُستدعى إلى مقابلة  لكنها لا تتلقى إثر ذلك رداً بالرفض ولا بالقبول. وإذا ما راجعت الجهات  المختصة قيل إن العراقيين لا يمكنهم الهجرة في هذا الوقت عليهم متابعة هذا  في وقت لاحق."

 فاروق هرمش (39 – نينوى) المقيم في لبنان منذ 7  سنوات أكد مل قيل :" لقد أنجزت كل الملفات المطلوبة للهجرة إلى كندا منذ  العام 2014 لكنّي لم ألقى أياً من الأجوبة.

 تجدر الإشارة أن  الهجرة الأخيرة المسيحية بلغت ذروتها أواخر العام 2013 مع دخول مسلحي تنظيم  "داعش" الإرهابي إلى الموصل (مركز محافظة نينوى)
 ووصل عدد المسيحيين  العراقيين القادمين من الموصل إلى أكثر من 8000 شخصاً منذ بداية الأزمة،  بحسب ما ذكره رئيس طائفة الكلدان في لبنان المطران ميشال قصارجي.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 فبراير 2017)

* مقبرة جماعية لمسيحيين من ضحايا داعش داخل مدرسة بأيمن الموصل*



 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - باسنيوز/
 كشف مسؤول مؤسسة مدنية مسيحية , عن وجود  مقبرة جماعية لمسيحيين كان تنظيم داعش قد أعدمهم بعد اختطافهم في وقت سابق  داخل إحدى مدارس الجانب الأيمن من مدينة الموصل , الذي لا يزال خاضعاً  لسيطرة التنظيم , في الوقت الذي لا يزال فيه مصير أكثر من 100 مسيحي  مجهولاً .
   هذا فيما قال مدير شؤون المسيحيين في  مديرية أوقاف محافظة دهوك بإقليم كوردستان , معن شليمون أنه :" من أصل 13  مسيحياً تم تحريرهم من قبضة تنظيم داعش , كان التنظيم قد نقل 9 منهم من  الموصل إلى سوريا " . مشيراً إلى أن :" جميع هؤلاء المختطفين تم تحريرهم  ووصلوا إلى ذويهم في محافظة دهوك ".
  وكان 4 مواطنين مسيحيين من أهالي منطقة  باطنايا التابعة لقضاء تلكيف , قد تم تحريرهم في إطار عملية تحرير الموصل ,  حيث كانوا مختطفين لدى التنظيم منذ اكثر من 3 سنوات .  
  وأكد شليمون أن :" نحو 4 آلاف مسيحي نازح  يقيمون حالياً في محافظة دهوك , بعضهم يقيم حالياً في المخيمات , والبعض  الأخر في القرى والمجمعات السكنية ونواحي المحافظة , فيما توجه أخرون إلى  العاصمة أربيل ".
   بدوره أكد رئيس مؤسسة (شلومو) لتوثيق  الضحايا المسيحيين , خالص إيشوع , لـ(باسنيوز) أن :" أرهابيي داعش كانوا قد  أختطفو 150 مسيحياً من أهالي منطقة باطنايا , وقرقوش , وقضاء تلكيف  "مشيراً إلى أن :" ذوي 76 شخصاً فقط توجهوا إلينا لتوثيق أسماء مخطوفيهم "،  معلناً : " العثور على شخصين فقط من المسيحيين المخطوفين , مقتولين في  منطقة قرقوش , وهم أمرأة وشاب , حيث قتلوا من قبل مسلحي داعش رمياً بالرصاص  خلال الفترة الماضية ".
  وأضاف أيشوع أنه :" إلى الآن تم تحرير 13  مسيحياً من قبضة تنظيم داعش , من ضمنهم 10 نساء و3 شبان "مشيراً إلى أن "  المحررين وصلوا سالمين إلى ذويهم ".
  لافتاً ، إلى أنهم :" يقومون بالتنسيق مع  الكورد الأيزيديين بهدف توثيق أحداث شنكال وسهل نينوى وقاموا بتقديمها  لهيئة التحقيق , للتعريف بها كإبادة جماعية "منوهاً إلى أن :" الحكومة  العراقية غير متعاونة في هذا الخصوص , وهناك عراقيل ".
   وكشف ايشوع عن :" أعدام تنظيم داعش لعدد  من المسيحيين داخل مدرسة بغداد في الجانب الأيمن من الموصل"مشيراً إلى :"  وجود مقبرة جماعية داخل المدرسة , ونحن بأنتظار تحرير هذا الجانب من الموصل  بهدف توثيق تلك المقبرة".
  وأكد أن : " مكتب شؤون المختطفين في دهوك  يقدم الكثير من المساعدة لنا لتحرير المسيحيين المختطفين , وهناك تنسيق  جيد فيما بيننا للكشف عن مصير كل المختطفين وتحريرهم دون تمييز ".
  وأكد أيشوع على أن :" تنظيم داعش الحق  أيضاً أضراراً مادية كبيرة بالمسيحيين في باطنايا وقرقوش وتلكيف وبقية  المناطق المسيحية في سهل نينوى "داعياً إلى :" أنشاء متحف بهدف حماية كافة  الوثائق كي تتطلع الأجيال القادمة على المآسي التي تعرض لها المسيحيون  والإيزيديون والشبك والكاكائيين وبقية مكونات نينوى ".


----------



## paul iraqe (15 فبراير 2017)

*المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية تنظم جلسة نقاشية للمثقفين من أبناء شعبنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقدت المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون  السريانية جلسة حوارية لمناقشة النشاطات الثقافية والفنية التي تنوي  المديرية العامة إقامتها خلال العام الحالي، وذلك مساء الاثنين 13/2/2016  على قاعة مديرية التراث والمتحف السرياني بعنكاوا، بحضور عدد من مثقفي  وفناني وأكاديميي أبناء شعبنا فضلا عن عدد من الضيوف من أربيل.
 بعد الترحيب بالحضور قدم الدكتور روبين  بيت شموئيل شرحا مقتضبا عن الواقع الثقافي لشعبنا وفي الإقليم موضحا أن  المثقف هو المرتبط بهموم شعبه والباحث عن الحرية و الحقيقة ويرى بعين  الفنان ما لا يراه الآخرون، وأضاف أن اللغة هي هوية الشعوب، فمن ينطق  بالكورية هو كوردي والناطق بالتركية تركي هو، فلماذا لا يكون الناطق  بالسورث سورايا؟ فرغم الظروف الصعبة والمعانيات القاسية التي مر بها شعبنا  عبر التاريخ وما تعرض له من غزوات وحملات إبادة استهدفت ثقافته وتراثه  وحضارته، لكنه صمد بوجهها وحافظ على لغته الأم.
 ثم استعرض جانبا من النشاطات التي تسعى  المديرية العامة لإقامتها خلال العام الحالي ضمن الإمكانيات المتاحة،  ومنها: إقامة دورة لصيانة الآثار والمخطوطات بالتعاون مع منظمة ايطالية،  دورة إعلامية مكثفة بالتعاون مع أكاديميين من جامعة صلاح الدين وكوادر قناة  عشتار، حلقة دراسية تعريفية بالدكتور الآشوري بولس شكوانا، دعوة الفنان  أورم أوراها لإقامة معرض تشكيلي ومحاضرات عن تجربته الفنية، حلقة دراسية  خاصة بأدب النزوح أو الأدب المهجّر في حزيران وأمسية شعرية شبابية لشعراء  السورث بمناسبة يوم الشهيد الآشوري.
 أفسح بعد ذلك المجال أمام مداخلات الحضور  وأسئلتهم واستفساراتهم ومقترحاتهم لتطوير عمل المديرية وتنشيطه التي تجاوب  معها الدكتور بيت شموئيل بسعة صدر.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 فبراير 2017)

*اجتماع موسع للفريق الوطني والفرق المحلية للمحافظات العراقية للتنسيق بين الجهات المعنية بحقوق الانسان*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - متابعة تنفيذ الخطة الوطنية عبر الفرق المحلية.
 - حماية حقوق الانسان في العراق مسؤولية مجتمعية الى جانب عمل المؤسسات الوطنية والمدنية.
 - الارتقاء بالتواصل والتنسيق بين الفريق الوطني والفرق المحلية.
  عُقد الاجتماع الموسع للفريق الوطني  والفرق المحلية للمحافظات العراقية للتنسيق بين الجهات المعنية بحقوق  الانسان والذي نظم تحت رعاية مكتب الامم المتحدة  (UNOPS) وبدعم من الاتحاد  الاوربي للفترة ( 13 - 14 / شباط / 2017 ) في محافظة اربيل.
  وافتتح المستشار عماد الامامي خطة واليات عمل هذا الاجتماع الذي تخلل تسعة جلسات على مدار يومين نوقشت خلالها:
 متابعة تنفيذ الخطة الوطنية عبر الفرق  المحلية - تقديم الية التنسيق الى الفريق المحلي - تعريف وانجازات الفرق  المحلية - التحديات والمعوقات - معالجة التحديات - الارتقاء بالتواصل  والتنسيق بين الفريق الوطني والفرق المحلية - كيفية ضمان تنفيذ الخطة  الوطنية - توزيع المسؤوليات والتنسيق والمتابعة - الوضع الحالي لحقوق  الانسان ومستجداته.
  وقدم رئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق  الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حميد مراد ورقته عن الوضع الحالي  لحقوق الانسان ومستجداته قائلا ً:
 ان حماية حقوق الانسان في العراق مسؤولية  مجتمعية الى جانب عمل المؤسسات الوطنية والمدنية. ثم تحدث عن ملفات  النازحين والظروف القاهرة التي يمرون بها .. وضحايا العنف والارهاب ..  والتظاهرات .. وتحديات الاقليات التي تواجههم في البلاد .. وعن العشوائيات  .. والفساد الذي دمر مرتكزات الدولة .. كما تناول في ورقته التقارير  السنوية للجهات الوطنية والمدنية المهتمة التي تصدرها في مجال حقوق  الانسان.

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
www.ihrsusa.net
 16/شباط/2017


----------



## paul iraqe (16 فبراير 2017)

*(كابني) تباشر بدعم عدد من البرامج الرعوية للعديد من الكنائس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة(كابني ) – الاعلام
 باشرت منظمة (كابني ) ،باستقبال البرامج  المؤمل تنفيذها ،من قبل الكنائس فيما يخص الجانب الرعوي، لغرض تقديم الدعم  المطلوب ،لتجسيدها على ارض الواقع ..اعلن ذلك مشتاق جليل مسؤول البرامج  الرعوية في المنظمة ،مشيرا بان الطبات المقدمة من قبل الكنائس تتخصص في  النشاطات الروحية ، التي تتنوع ما بين اقامة دورات التعليم المسيحي الصيفية  والشتوية ،ورعاية  الدورات الاعدادية لتلاميذ التناول الاحتفالي ..
  واضاف مسؤول البرامج الرعوية ان آلية  استقبال الطلبات من خلال كهنة الكنائس ، ليصار لعقد اجتماعات ، بغية  التداول بتحديد مواعيد اقامة تلك الانشطة وتنفيذها بالشكل المطلوب ..
 وتدعم منظمة (كابني ) الانشطة الرعوية  الخاصة بالعديد من الكنائس سواء في مدينة دهوك اضافة لمدينتي (كركوك)  و(بغداد) حيث باشرت بدعم تلك الانشطة منذ عشرة اعوام ،حيث كانت تدعم  الانشطة الرعوية لعدد من  كنائس سهل نينوى بالاضافة للمدن المذكورة ..


----------



## paul iraqe (16 فبراير 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي وزير الخارجية العراقي ابراهيم الجعفري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 التقى صباح يوم الاربعاء 15 شباط 2017  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو  بمعالي وزير الخارجية العراقي الدكتور ابراهيم الجعفري، في مكتبه بوزارة  الخارجية في بغداد.
 أعرب معالي الوزير عن اعتزازه بالمسيحيين،  ودورهم الريادي في البلد وعن تضامنه مع غبطة البطريرك في خطاباته الوطنية  التي تؤكد على العيش المشترك وكرامة الانسان. ثم دار حوار سلس وعميق حول  الايمان والدين ونقاط التقارب بين المسيحية والاسلام.
  من جانبه طلب غبطته الاهتمام بعودة  المهجرين المسيحيين الى بلداتهم التي تم تحريرها من قبضة مقاتلي "تنظيم  داعش" والحفاظ على هويتها وعدم تغييرها ديمغرافيا خصوصا البلدات المرتبطة  بقضاء الحمدانية كقره قوش وكرمليس وبرطلة وعدم دفع اهاليها الى الهجرة فهذه  خسارة كبيرة للبلد. فوعد معاليه الاهتمام بهذا الموضوع وحق الاهالي في  العودة الى بيوتها.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 فبراير 2017)

*كاميرات قناة عشتار الفضائية برفقة مقاتلي  الفوج الثالث السرية 4 للواء حراسات سهل نينوى في كل من بلدتي بعشيقة  وبحزاني المحررتين 16 / 2 / 2017*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 تواصل كاميرات قناة عشتار الفضائية  تجوالها في بلدات سهل نينوى المحررة وهذه المرة قام الفريق الاعلامي للقناة  برئاسة المدير العام رازميك مراديان بجولة جديدة في بلدة بعشيقة بصحبة  المقاتلين من الفوج الثالث السرية الرابعة للواء حراسات سهل نينوى الذين  يؤدون واجبهم بمسك الأرض المحررة وبحماية الكنائس في بلدة بعشيقة.
 ونشاهد هذه اللقطات لكنائس بعشيقة، كنيسة  السريان الكاثوليك التي شيدت عام الف وثمانمئة وستة وخمسين للميلاد وكنيسة  السريان الارثوذكس التي شيدت عام الف وثمانمئة وتسعين للميلاد.
 بعد ذلك انتقل الفريق الاعلامي لقناة  عشتار الفضائية الى بلدة بحزاني المحررة وبصحبة المقاتلين من الفوج الثالث  السرية الرابعة للواء حراسات سهل نينوى الذين يقومون بمسك الأرض في بلدة  بحزاني وحماية الكنائس فيها وسجلت كاميرات عشتار هذه اللقطات لكنيسة مار  كوركيس للسريان الارثوذكس في بحزاني.
 هذا وكان مراسلنا فابيان نؤيل قد أجرى  عددا من اللقاءات مع المقاتلين من الفوج الثالث السرية الرابعة للواء  حراسات سهل نينوى في كل من بعشيقة وبحزاني.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 فبراير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 فبراير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 فبراير 2017)

*أمسية تراتيل بمناسبة ختام السنة اليوبيلية المئوية الآولى لوفاة مؤسس رهبانية بنات قلب يسوع الاقدس/ عنكاوا*



 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 ستيفان شاني

 بحضور ممثل غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار بشار  متي وردة راعي ايبارشية اربيل الكلدانية، ومجموعة من الكهنة والرهبانيات  والمؤمنين، أبتدأت يوم أمس 15من شباط 2017 أولى فعاليات ختام السنة  اليوبيلية المئوية الآولى لوفاة مؤسس رهبانية بنات قلب يسوع الاقدس (الاب  عبد الاحد ريّس) بأمسية تراتيل من تأليف والحان الاب المؤسس عبد الاحد  ريّس.
 أحيوا راهبات القلب الاقدس مع مجموعة من  الشباب والشابات المرنمين الامسية بالتراتيل والتأملات وختمت الامسية بكلمة  الام الرئيسة العامة لرهبانية بنات قلب يسوع الاقدس الاخت سناء قلب يسوع.  بعدها وقَّع سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة الالبوم الجديد واعطى بركته  الابوية في نشر الالبوم لخير النفوس
 الالبوم الجديد هو من تأليف والحان الاب  عبد الاحد ريّس والتوزيع الموسيقي للاستاذ رائد جورج، علما أن لغة الالبوم  هي لغة الام (السورث).




















































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 فبراير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2017)

*بوضع اليمين المباركة لقداسة البطريرك صليوا.. تنصيب القس أوكين هرمز داود خورأسقفاً على مدينتي بغداد وكركوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم- اعلام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/
 أقيمت يوم الجمعة ١٧/٢/٢٠١٧ في كنيسة مريم  العذراء وبوضع يد قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا مراسيم تنصيب  القس أوكين هرمز داود خورأسقفا على مدينتي بغداد وكركوك وبمشاركة عدد من  كهنة وشمامسة كنيستنا وحضور سيادة المطران مار أفرام يوسف عبا وعدد من  الكهنة والرهبان والراهبات والسيد رعد جليل كجه جي رئيس ديوان أوقاف  الديانات المسيحية والآيزيدية والصابئة المندائيين وعدد من المدراء العامين  واعضاء مجلس المحافظة وبحضور جمع غفير من المؤمنين.
 الخورأسقف المرسوم من مواليد ١٩٧٥ حاصل  على شهادتي بكالوريوس في الهندسة المدنية والفلسفة واللاهوت رسم كاهنا عام  ٢٠٠١ وعين راعيا لكنيسة مار ماري الرسول ومازال يخدم فيها بالأضافة الى  كنيسة مار كيوركيس الشهيد.
 تمنياتنا للخورأسقف أوكين بالموفقية في مهامه الجديدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2017)

*(كابني) توزع الهدايا على اطفال المساحة الصديقة للطفل في بادرش بعيد الحب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني )-الاعلام
 لابراز دلالات المحبة بين الاطفال،  وادراكا لعظمة عطيتها ،فقد بادرت منظمة (كابني) وبمناسبة عيد الحب  (الفالنتاين)، بإقامة احتفالية جرى خلالها توزيع الهدايا على اطفال المساحة  الصديقة للطفل في قرية (بادرش) التابعة لناحية (سرسنك) بمحافظة (دهوك) ..
 واقيمت خلال الاحتفالية عدد من الفعاليات  المبهجة ،التي زرعت الابتسامة في صفوف الاطفال، ليكون هذا اليوم غير مقتصر  على تعزيز المحبة بقلوب الصغار فحسب، بل كان فرصة للاستمتاع والتعلم مثلما  هو هدف المساحة الصديقة للطفل والذي عملت على  ابرازها منظمة(كابني) ،من  خلال تبنيها ورعايتها لتلك المساحات المنتشرة في عدد من القرى والمناطق ..



























​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2017)

*عودة 50 عائلة نازحة إلى بلدة تللسقف المسيحية شمال الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الشرق الاوسط/
 لم يمنع انعدام الخدمات الرئيسية في بلدة  تللسقف المسيحية في سهل نينوى سكانها من العودة إليها بعد مرور أكثر من  عامين ونصف على نزوحهم منها بسبب تنظيم داعش.  لكن وبحسب السكان العائدين الذين بلغ عددهم نحو خمسين عائلة، تَحول مشكلة  الخدمات وغياب دور الحكومة العراقية في عملية إعادة الحياة إليها من عودة  ما تبقى من سكانها النازحين المتواجدين في مدن إقليم كردستان.
 ناطق قرياقوس، أحد وجهاء البلدة كان أول  العائدين، لكنه واجه الكثير من العقبات الخدمية، ويضيف لـ«الشرق الأوسط»:  «رغم التحديات التي تواجهنا قررنا العودة إلى بلدتنا. عدت من دهوك إلى  تللسقف مع عائلتي وعائلات إخواني وأخواتي، لكن البلدة تفتقر إلى أبسط  مقومات الحياة خاصة الخدمات الرئيسية من ماء وكهرباء وخدمات صحية وبلدية».
 ويشير قرياقوس إلى أن حجم الضرر الذي تعرض  إليه بيته قليل جدا مقارنة بالأضرار التي لحقت ببيت أخته الذي تعرض إلى  قصف بقذائف الهاون شنه مسلحو التنظيم على البلدة أثناء المعارك. ويدعو هذا  المواطن المجتمع الدولي إلى الضغط على الحكومة الاتحادية في بغداد لتقديم الخدمات لتلسقف من أجل عودة من تبقى من سكانها إليها.
 واحتل مسلحو تنظيم داعش في 6 أغسطس (آب) 2014 مدينة تلسقف خلال هجوم موسع شنوه على مدن وبلدات سهل نينوى، لكن قوات البيشمركة  تمكنت من تحرير البلدة ومناطق أخرى كثيرة من سهل نينوى في 17 من الشهر  ذاته، لكن لم يعد إليها سكانها لأنها كانت تبعد عن خط التماس مع مسلحي «داعش»  نحو أربعة كيلومترات فقط، وكانت تستهدف من قبل التنظيم بالمدفعية  والصواريخ وقذائف الهاون بشكل مستمر. وفي 3 مايو (أيار) 2015 سيطر عليها  التنظيم مرة أخرى، لكن قوات البيشمركة  تمكنت من استعادة السيطرة عليها في اليوم ذاته. وبحسب إحصائيات غير رسمية  كانت تسكن المدينة قبل احتلالها من قبل التنظيم عام 2014 نحو 1300 عائلة  هاجرت نصفها إلى خارج العراق وبقي منها أكثر من 600 عائلة ما زالت غالبيتها نازحة في مدن إقليم كردستان.
 ويبلغ عدد بيوت البلدة أكثر من 1700 بيت، تعرض نحو 20 بيتا منها إلى التدمير الكامل من قبل مسلحي «داعش» الذين لم يقفوا عند هذا بل وأحرقوا أكثر من خمسين بيتا آخر.
 من جهته، يجزم مختار تللسقف، منهل رافائي  داود، على أن البلدة أصبحت مؤمنة بالكامل، ويوضح لـ«الشرق الأوسط»: «لم تعد  لدينا أي مخاوف أمنية في تللسقف، لأن المناطق المجاورة لنا حُررت  بالكامل». ويؤكد داود أن بغداد  لم تلعب حتى الآن أي دور في إعادة تأهيل المناطق المحررة، ويردف بالقول:  «دعم الحكومة العراقية منعدم لمناطقنا، فهي لم تقدم لنا حتى الآن أي نوع من  الخدمات الرئيسية ولم تمد اليد لإعمار ما دمره التنظيم من بنية تحتية  رئيسية في سهل نينوى بشكل عام».
 ويطالب الناشط المدني المسيحي غزوان إلياس  بدور دولي لإعمار هذه المناطق، ويقول: «عودة سكان تللسقف إليها تعتبر نقلة  نوعية، فهي أول بلدة في سهل نينوى يعود إليها سكانها رغم صعوبة العيش إلا  أنهم يَتحَدون كل المصاعب ويريدون العيش، وهناك إصرار من قبل سكانها للعودة  لذا نطالب المنظمات الدولية المانحة والمجتمع الدولي إلى مد يد العون  لإعمارها وإعادة الخدمات إليها».


----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2017)

*باسكال وردا تؤكد ان السلام والحرية لا يمكن أن يتحقق في العراق ما لم يتم ضمان حقوق المسيحيين العراقيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 .السيدة وردا تشير الى أثنا عشر إجراء مطلوب من اجل تحقيق التمييز الايجابي لضمان حقوق الأقليات
 .التعويض المادي والمعنوي واستعادة  الأراضي والدورالمغتصبة وإيجاد تشريعات لحماية الأقليات غير المسلمة  واستصدار قرار أممي لحماية مسيحي الشرق وإشراك الأقليات في عملية بناء  الدولة وتغيير المناهج التربوية وتعزيز التمثيل الرسمي للمسيحيين ، إجراءات  لا بد منها لتحقيق العدالة
 أكدت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ، وزيرة الهجرة والمهجرين الاسبق، عضو شبكة النساء  العراقيات أن تحقيق الحرية والسلام في العراق لا يمكن ان يأخذ طريقه الى  التنفيذ ما لم تعتمد في هذا الشان المزيد من الاعتبارات التي تضمن حقوق  المسيحيين العراقيين في اطار ضمان حقوق كل الاقليات العراقية ، جاء تاكيد  السيدة وردا في مداخلة لها خلال المؤتمر الرابع لمركزية مسيحي المشرق الذي  انعقد في العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت للايام من 9-11 شباط 2017 وكان حديثها  ضمن جلسة العمل الاولى للمشاركين فيه وضمن عنوان " مسيحيو المشرق ما بعد  التكفير، حضور ودور في دول المشرق العربي " .
 السيدة وردا قدمت عرضا دقيقا مدعوما  بالوثائق والاحصاءات للانتهاكات التي تعرض ويتعرض لها المسيحيون العراقيون  وخلصت الى ان مواجهة هذا التحدي الخطير لا يمكن ان يلبي امال وتطلعات  المسيحيين العراقيين الا اذا تم اعتماد عدد من اليات التي لخصتها باحدى عشر  نقطة :
 1- الاستقرار للمواطن العراقي مع رعاية خاصة لا بل "تمييز  ايجابي" نحو من أطلق عليهم اسم الاقليات، كالمسيحيين والآيزيديين  والمندائيين وغيرهم من الاقليات الدينية غير المسلمة والمستضعفة.
 2- ضمان الأمن بكل الوسائل الممكنة بما  فيه الدعم الدولي بغية استعادة ثقة النازحين والمهجرين  فلا يمكن الوثوق  بأية عصا سحرية جراء الخطابات المبسطة للظروف المأساوية التي تتجرأ وتصف  الوضع بالوردي كما تفعله احيانا القوات الأمنية لتبشير المواطن بانجازات  التحرير.
 3- السعي لإيجاد تشريعات جديدة خاصة  بحماية المسيحيين والاقليات غير المسلمة، وإجراء تعديلات على بعض بنود  القوانين التي تمس الأقليات غير المسلمة.
 4- تعويض مادي ومعنوي لدعم وتحفيز العودة من داخل وخارج العراق من المسيحيين وباقي النازحين .
 5-  استثناء المسيحيين من الآليات  والتعليمات الرادعة لهم بسبب اختلافهم الديني اوبسبب غيابهم جراء الهجرة  والاستهداف الارهابي في بغداد ومن قبل عصابات الاجرام الداعشي في الموصل  والمناطق الاخرى من سهل نينوى كما في مناطق اقليم كوردستان..
 6- استعادة الاراضي والدور التي تم  التجاوز عليها من قبل غيرهم من المواطنين والغاء جميع القرارات السابقة  والحالية الخاصة بتوزيع الاراضي المسيحية الى غيرهم من المستفيدين مساهمة  من السلطات والتقليل من مخاوفهم ولان حاليا لا يشعر المسيحيين بالامان  والاستقرار في اية منطقة في العراق.
 7- الاهتمام بالشباب وفسح المجال لمن  يتوفر فيهم الشروط المطلوبة الانخراط في سلك الجيش والشرطة وباقي الاجهزة  الامنية لحماية مناطقهم دون شرط وقيد.
 8- تغيير المناهج التربوية ورفدها بمواضيع تعلم عن وجود ودور المسيحيين والاقليات الاخرى في بناء المجتمع.
 9- تعزيز التمثيل الرسمي للمسيحيين، كما  ونوعا، بغية خلق ديناميكية لا تقودها المبادئ الطائفية لمختلف الطوائف  المسيحية بل نحو خلق نهج الحوكمة الرشيدة وشهادة في الاخلاص ومحبة الوطن..  والاصرار على تجاوز عقلية الحماية الذمية.
 10-اشراك المنظمات غير  الحكومية الفاعلة والمؤسسات الأخرى التابعة للاقليات في عملية البناء  والتطوير لمناطقهم تشكيل لجان مختلطة حكومية وغير حكومية للنظر في مددى  تطبيق قوانين الحماية والمساواة.
 11- العمل معا لاستصدار قرار اممي لحماية  مسيحيي الشرق، يحتوي على فقرات فيها دعم نوع من الحكم الذاتي على شكل  كانتونات حيث انطلاقا من الامكانية الدستورية لفدرلة العراق،يساهم في تنظيم  ادارتهم الذاتية في حيز جغرافي فيه يمكنهم التعبير عن ذاتهم وخصوصياتهم  بكل حرية على مثال النظام الفدرالي السويسري وفي مختلف المناطق بما فيه في  اقليم كوردستان .
 12- علاجا واحدا يمكنه ان يساهم وبقوة في  تحقيق هذا المطلب واعادة الامل والقوة الذاتية لا بل العودة الى الديار  طوعا هو وحدة كنسية ستراتيجية وذلك يكمن في وحدة الرؤى والمواقف والخطاب في  المطالب والقرارات المصيرية موحدة بين جميع رؤساء الكنائس والطوائف  المسيحية والحراك المدني المسيحي المدني في العراق والشرق لتعضيد هذا  الوجود واعادة الشعور بتنظيم وجود مسؤول باهتمام القيادات الكنسية وإناطة  الجانب المدني بالمسؤوليات السياسية المدنية في تفاعل وتبادل للآراء. أما  تفاقم التباعد وتغذية الخلافات بين مختلف الطوائف لا يخدم الا مشاريع  المزيد من التشتيت للمسيحيين بدلا من تثبيتهم في ارض أجدادهم لمواجهة  التحديات بقوة الله وبنعمة المسيح وإرشاد الروح القدس آمين.
  هذا وقد استقبل حديث السيدة وردا بالكثير  من الاهتمام والتقدير ، وعبر مشاركون في المؤتمر عن اهمية الحلول التي  اقترحتها من اجل تطبيق قانوني وأخلاقي لمفهوم الحماية الإنسانية اللازمة .


----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2017)

*جولة كاميرات قناة عشتار الفضائية في بلدة تللسقف بعد عودة اهاليها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تجولت كاميرات قناة عشتار الفضائية من  جديد في بلدة تللسقف والتقى الفريق الاعلامي للقناة برئاسة المدير العام  رازميك مراديان بمقاتلي الفوج الثالث للواء حراسات سهل نينوى الذي يقوم  بمسك الارض في بلدة تللسقف وحماية الكنائس فيها وفي بلدات سهل نينوى  بأجمعها وبحضور عضو المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري غزوان القس  يونان وكان لمراسلتنا ايفا حبيب لقاء مع مسؤول الفوج الثالث للواء حراسات  سهل نينوى نجيب جبران الذي تحدث عن مهام هذا الفوج الذي هو تشكيل من لواء  حراسات سهل نينوى وكيف بدأت هذه القوة منذ لحظة تأسيسها عام 2004 من قبل  الاستاذ سركيس آغاجان .
 ثم التقت مراسلتنا بالعديد من العوائل  التي عادت الى بلدة تللسقف وهى تعبر عن فرحتها بهذه العودة الى بيوتها  وديارها وارضها وكنائسها نعم لقد حل اليوم الموعود وولى الاشرار بلارجعة  لقد تحمل شعبنا واهلنا في سهل نينوى رحلة التشتت والضياع وهاهم يعيشون فرحة  العودة الى بلدتهم تللسقف وهكذا سيعود ابناء بلداتنا الاخرى الى ديارهم  وكنائسهم ومدارسهم واعمالهم، هذا ورافقت كاميرات قناة عشتار الفضائية جولة  غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو في بلدة تللسقف حيث اقام غبطته قداسا  في كنيسة مار كوركيس في البلدة وهو أول قداس يقام بعد عودة اهالي تللسقف  الى بيوتهم وعاونه خلال القداس سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل مقدسي رئيس  ابرشية القوش للكلدان وسيادة الاسقف مانفريد شتوير اسقف لينز في النمسا  والاباء الكهنة والشمامسة وحضره جمع حاشد من المؤمنين وبعد ان تلا الاب  فريد كينا فصلا من انجيل متى المقدس القى غبطة البطريرك ساكو موعظة قيمة  قال فيها ان هذا القداس يعد البريق الاول لنور الصباح الذي اشرق على جميع  بلدات سهل نينوى بعد ظلمة داعش التي دامت قرابة سنتين ونصف انه انتعاش  الامل لبدء الحياة وعودة اهالي هذه البلدات ليسطروا صفحة جديدة من كتاب  تأريخ المسيحية المشرقية.
 كما القى سيادة الاسقف مانفريد شتوير اسقف  لينز في النمسا كلمة عبر خلالها عن الفرحة الكبيرة بعودة اهالي بلدة  تللسقف الى ديارهم، واجرت مراسلتنا عددا من اللقاءات مع ابناء بلدة تللسقف  الذين أعربوا خلالها عن جزيل شكرهم لقناة عشتار الفضائية على هذه التغطية  قائلين اننا نعيش اليوم عرسا كبيرا بعودتنا الى بلدتنا تللسقف، وفي ختام  القداس توجه غبطة البطريرك ساكو مع الحاضرين الى التلة التي نصب عليها اطول  صليب مشرقي ليعلن للعالم بأسره ان هذا شعارنا وهذه ارضنا ولدنا فيها  وسنموت فيها وسوف نبقى نحافظ عليها بكل قوتنا كي تفتخر بنا الاجيال  القادمة، بعد ذلك اجرت مراسلتنا لقاء مع غبطة البطريرك ساكو تحدث خلاله عن  عودة اهالي بلدة تللسقف الى ديارهم قائلا انها دعوة صادقة وكبيرة للعودة  والاعمار والتمسك بالارض فمستقبلنا في ارض ابائنا واجدادنا وبهذا نستطيع ان  نحصل على جميع حقوقنا بتكاتفنا وتماسكنا، وقبل القداس كان غبطة البطريرك  ساكو قد توجه مع الوفد المرافق له الى بلدة باطناية لمعاينة الاضرار ونقل  الصورة الى العديد من الجهات الدولية لغرض حشد الدعم اللازم لاعادة  الاعمار.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 فبراير 2017)

*تكريم المهندس "صباح عبدالاحد توما" بدرع الابداع كأفضل مدير مشاريع في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بهنام شابا شمني
 كرّمت صحيفة اخبار اليوم العراقية رئيس  المهندسين الاقدم ومدير مشاريع البصرة "صباح عبدالاحد توما" بـ (درع  الابداع) كأفضل مدير مشاريع على مستوى العراق. وجاء التكريم بعد أن حصل  المهندس صباح عبدالاحد توما على ثقة المواطنين في الاستطلاع  الجماهيري  الذي اجرته  صحيفة اخبار اليوم العراقية وصحيفة الديار  لعام 2016 لعدد من  الشخصيات المهمة في الدولة ومن جميع الاختصاصات، السياسية والامنية  والادارية والفنية والادبية والرياضية والاعلامية وغيرها.     
  ونص كتاب التكريم: تواصلا مع نشاطات  مؤسستنا الاعلامية في إبراز الوجه المشرق للمبدعين في تخصصهم وما يقدمونه  من خدمات كبيرة لبلدهم وشعبهم وضمن النهج الاعلامي المستقل فقد قامت صحيفة  اخبار اليوم العراقية وصحيفة الديار بالاستطلاع العام لسنة 2016 والذي شمل  جميع شرائح المجتمع لاختيار الافضل في العطاء والابداع وضمن فقرات  الاستطلاع فقد فاز الاستاذ رئيس المهندسين الاقدم (صباح عبدالاحد توما)  مدير مشاريع شركة الرافدين في محافظة البصرة التابعة الى وزارة الموارد  المائية كأفضل مدير مشاريع ميداني في العراق.
 والمهندس صباح عبدالاحد توما من مواليد  برطلة ويدير المشاريع التالية : مشروع قناة شط العرب، السدة الاحترازية،  مشروع محطة الضخ الرئيسية شمال البصرة.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 فبراير 2017)

* العيادة المتنقلة لـ(كابني) تزور عدد من القرى التابعة لقضاء العمادية بمدينة دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني)-الاعلام
 بغية تقديم الخدمات الطبية ،لاهالي القرى  التي تفتقر  للمؤسسات الصحية ، وتوفير الادوية الخاصة للامراض المزمنة  ،واصلت العيادة المتنقلة الخاصة بمنظمة (كابني) جولاتها الشهرية الى عدد من  القرى التابعة لقضاء العمادية التابعة لمدينة دهوك ..وقال الدكتور ادد  يوحنا اسحق مسؤول البرامج الطبية في المنظمة ، ان العيادة زارت مؤخرا قرى  (سردراف )و(رومتا) و(بابلو ) و(باكيرات ) ،لغرض معالجة المرضى في تلك القرى  ،وفحصهم بواسطة جهاز السونار وتشخيص الامراض بغية تقديم الدواء المطلوب ،  واجراء تخطيط للقلب للمحتاجين لهذا الفحص،  فضلا عن توفير  حصة الادوية   الشهرية للمرضى المصابين بالامراض المزمنة ..


----------



## paul iraqe (20 فبراير 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك افرام الثاني يشارك في طاولة نقاش حول "الهجرة واللاجئين" ضمن مؤتمر ميونيخ العالمي حول الأمان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس/
 بتاريخ 18 شباط 2017، شارك قداسة سيدنا  البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني في طاولة نقاش حول "الهجرة واللاجئين"  ضمن مؤتمر ميونيخ العالمي حول الأمان. 
 تحدّث قداسته حول مخاطر الهجرة  وانعكاسها السلبي على وضع المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط، كما تحدّث على  المشاكل التي يواجهها اللاجئون في أوروبا، وطلب قداسته دعم شعبنا ليبقى في  أرض الآباء والأجداد.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 فبراير 2017)

*لجهوده في الحوار والمصالحة، البطريرك ساكو يستلم جائزة الكاردينال كوينك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 استلم البطريرك الكلداني لويس روفائيل  ساكو جائزة الكاردينال كوينك، رئيس أساقفة النمسا الراحل، تقديرًا لجهوده  في دعم الحوار بين الأديان والمصالحة بين الفرقاء في العراق، ومساعيه  للحفاظ على الوجود المسيحي في العراق والحفاظ على حقوقهم.
 وفي قداس اختتام السنة اليوبيلية المئوية  الأولى لوفاة الأب عبدالأحد ريّس، مؤسس رهبانية بنات قلب يسوع الأقدس، يوم  الأحد، تسلم البطريرك ساكو الجائزة من قبل المطران مانفريد شتوير، أسقف  لينز بنمسا، وقدرها عشرة آلاف يورو. وقد تبرّع البطريرك بها إلى المعهد  الكهنوتي.
 شكر غبطته مؤسسة الكاردينال كونيك  والعاملين فيها ولكل من يسعى إلى الحوار والسلام، مذكرًا أن الجائزة هي  رسالة لأن الكاردينال كان أول من بادر إلى فتح مؤسسة برو اورينتي (من أجل  الشرق) من أجل الحوار بين الكنائس.
 كما جدد البطريرك ساكو عزمه على مواصلة  هذا التوجه المسكوني رغم التعثرات والصعوبات، وبذل جهوده من أجل الحوار مع  الجميع: مع المسيحيين والمسلمين والآخرين، مؤكدًا أن الحوار ثقافة إنسانية  وإيمانية أصيلة.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 فبراير 2017)

*رئيس مهرجان اوسكار ايجيبت يفتتح المعرض  الفوتوغرافي للمخرج طاهر سعيد ويؤكد صدمنا من هول الفاجعة لما يتعرض له  المسيحييون في العراق على يد داعش  الارهابي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 القاهرة

 افتتح اليوم 15 شباط 2017 رئيس مهرجان  اوسكار ايجيبت الرابع الفنان عادل عمار يرافقه رئيس اللجنة التحكيمية  الممثل والمخرج القدير مصطفى الدمرداش والاعلامية لوزان فياض رئيسة اللجنة  الاعلامية للمهرجان  موازيا للمهرجان المعرض الفوتوغرافي للمخرج طاهر سعيد  متي تحت شعار "صورة  لما يحدث لشعب أصيل في بلاد ما بين النهرين " وقد عبر  الفنان عمار عن اعجابه بالصورة الحية التي نقلها المصور الى جانب الصدمة  والفاجعة الكبيرة والمعبرة عن حقيقة ومعاناة المسيحيين في العراق على ايدي  داعش الارهابي ، وأكد اننا شعب واحد وحضارة واحدة مصر والعراق وتربطنا  علاقة اخوية وانسانية.
 ومن جانب آخر حيا رئيس المهرجان الجهود  الكبيرة التي بذلها المخرج طاهر سعيد متي في نقل الصورة المعبرة والناطقة  لما يجري للاقليات وخاصة المسيحيين في العراق ، كما اكد في كلمته الفنان  والمخرج القدير مصطفى الدمرداش اعجابه ودهشته للصورة التي تم التقاطها في  ظل الاحداث الجارية في العراق في مناطق الحدث وعبر في كلمته ان الحب لابد  ان ينتصر على الكراهية ولابد لنا ان نحب الجميع وان نحبهم كما هم ، وحيا  المصور  لجهوده المتميزة في عرض معرضه الفوتوغرافي تزامنا مع افتتاح مهرجان  اوسكار ايجيبت الرابع ، وقد أطلع المشاركين والمساهيمن في مهرجان اوسكار  الرابع على المعرض والتعرف عن كثب لمعرض الصور التي زينت قاعة المهرجان  باكثر من ستين صورة تحاكي الم ومعاناة الاقليات وخاصة المسيحيين في العراق  من قتل ودمار ومحاولة انهاء وجودهم من خلال كامرة المخرج والمصور سعيد متي.
 كما زار عشرات الفنانات والفنانيين  والصحفيين والاعلاميين والادباء المشاركين في المهرجان المعرض خلال فترة  العرض للفترة 15-17 شباط 2017 الى جانب الكثير من اللقاءات مع قناة عشتار  الفضائية تحدثوا عن انطباعاتهم ومشاعرهم وتضامنهم مع ما يتعرض له  المسيحييين والاقليات في العراق .
 وقدم المصور والمخرج طاهر سعيد متي شكره  الجزيل للفنان عادل عمار رئيس المهرجان ومن خلاله لجميع القائمين في أدارة  مهرجان اوسكار ايجيبت الرابع لما لمسه من احترام كبير والتضامن اللامحدود  لما يجري في العراق الى جانب كرم الضيافة وحفاوة الاستقبال التي غمروهم به  طيلة انعقاد ايام المهرجان





































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 فبراير 2017)

*فيديو.. جولة كاميرات قناة عشتار الفضائية في بلدة تللسقف بعد عودة اهاليها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qVMoXMy_A7E


----------



## paul iraqe (21 فبراير 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو: لنكرّس صيام وصلوات الصوم الكبير لهذا العام من اجل السلام*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو

  على ضوء السنة المخصصة للسلام التي  أعلنتها في مطلع العام 2017، أدعو جميع بنات وأبناء الكنيسة الكلدانية في  العالم إلى تخصيص الصوم الكبير لهذا العام (26 شباط – 16 نيسان 2017)  للصلاة من أجل السلام في العراق، سلام عادل ودائم للعراقيين.
 كما أدعو إخوتي الكهنة إلى التنسيق مع  أساقفتهم الأجلاء لإقامة صلوات مشتركة، ورتب درب صليب خاصة، وتنظيم حوارات،  وورشات عمل، ونشاطات متنوعة من اجل إشاعة ثقافة السلام وترسيخ قيم العيش  المشترك في قلوبنا، لنتمكن من نشرها بين البشر.
 ما دامت جميع الشعوب تتوق إلى السلام،  فالسلام قضية كلِّ واحد منا، وله الأولوية في رسالة رجل الدين. لذا يتوجب  علينا وعلى المسؤولين السياسيين تحقيقه بمبادرات شجاعة، وقرارات مسؤولة.
 حالياً، نحن اشبه ما نكون في نفق ضيق،  وعلينا ان نواظب على العمل والصلاة “من غير ملل” ليحلّ السلام في بلدنا  والمنطقة، ولكي يعود المهجرون قسرا إلى أرضهم وبيوتهم بعد تجربة المخيمات  المريرة. الحل الوحيد هو البقاء معا والانضمام إلى بعضنا البعض واللقاء  والالتحام والتعاون لبناء بلداتنا روحيا وإنسانيا وفكريا واجتماعيا وماديا  لنعيش معا باحترام وحرية وكرامة وفرح. ولنسعَ باستمرار لتحقيق المواطنة  الحقة والتساوي الكامل.

 صوم مبارك ومقبول


----------



## paul iraqe (21 فبراير 2017)

*الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء توجه الوزارات والجهات المعنية بتنفيذ توصيات لجنة احتياجات المسيحيين*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام الديوان
 اصدرت الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء  الكتاب ذي العدد 004410 بتاريخ 12/2/2017  والذي تم بموجبه الايعاز الى  الوزارات والجهات المعنية الاخرى لتنفيذ توصيات لجنة احتياجات المسيحيين  والتي تتضمن قيام خلية ادارة الازمات المدنية بمتابعة اعمال الصيانة  للمدارس والمراكز الصحية واعادة تاهيل محطات الماء والابار والكهرباء،  والايعاز الى وزارتي الدفاع والداخلية لازالة العبوات والقنابل غير  المنفلقة بشكل كامل، (لمناطق قرة قوش وكرمليس وبرطلة وباطنايا وبعشيقة  وبحزاني وتللسقف وباقوفة).
 وكذلك تعيين شرطة بدلاء في وزارة الداخلية  بدلا من المستقيلين وبالتنسيق مع ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية  والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية، وتتولى اللجنة المركزية تعويض المتضررين  جراء العمليات الارهابية والاخطاء العسكرية والعمليات الارهابية بالتنسيق  مع الديوان بشان اجراءات تعويض المتضررين  وضمان حقوقهم،  والتنسيق مع  صندوق اعمار المناطق المتضررة من العمليات الارهابية و بموجبه تم الاتفاق  من قبل لجنة احتياجات المسيحيين ورئيس صندوق الاعمار بتقديم كشوفات تخمينية  لغرض احالة وتنفيذ اعمال خدمية لمناطق سهل نينوى وسنجار،  كما تضمن كتاب  الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء التاكيد على وزارتي المالية والكهرباء بخصوص  اعفاء الكنائس من اجور الكهرباء وقضايا اخرى.
 علما ان لجنة احتياجات المسيحيين برئاسة  رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية وعضوية  مراقب من  مجلس النواب ، و اعضاء من مكتب رئيس الوزراء / رئاسة الجمهورية /  وزارة الخارجية ومفوضية حقوق الانسان قد عقدت لقاءات مع الدكتور مهدي  العلاق الامين العام لمجلس الوزراء والدكتور مصطفى الهيتي رئيس صندوق إعمار  المناطق المتضررة من العمليات الارهابية لغرض تنفيذ توصياتها بشكل سريع  وفعال.
http://www.cese.iq/akhbar/CESE-arch-2017/akh-arch-135-13022017.htm
http://www.cese.iq/akhbar/CESE-arch-2017/akh-arch-151-19022017.htm


----------



## paul iraqe (22 فبراير 2017)

*أحتفالية جمعية الرحمة بمناسبة عيد الام*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 بحضور سيادة المطران مار(بشار متى وردة )  رئيس اساقفة ايبارشية اربيل الكلدانية والاباء الكهنة الافاضل ورئيس وأعضاء  الهيئة الادارية للجمعية. اقامت جمعية الرحمة الكلدانية / عنكاوا امسية  ترفيهية خاصة للامهات بمناسبة عيد الام مساء الجمعة المصادف 17/2/2017 في  قاعة مدرسة مارقرداخ ، بدأ الاحتفال بالترحيب بالضيوف ثم تلاوة الصلاة  الربية أعقبتها كلمة القاها الأب د . سالم ساكا المرشد الروحي للجمعية كلمة  حول دورالام الاساسي في العائلة والمجتمع وتضحياتها في سبيل ابنائها  وتلتها كلمة لسيادة المطران ماربشار متى وردة راعي الايبارشية بهذه  المناسبة شكر فيها رئيس واعضاء الهيئة الادارية للجمعية لاقامة هذه  الامسية. وتخللت الامسية برامج ترفيهية ومسابقات ومفاجئات والعاب واحتفال  بقطع الكيك من قبل اكبرواصغر الامهات سناً . وفي نهاية الحفل تم توزيع  الهدايا للفائزين ثم تقاسم الجميع وجبة عشاء التى اعدتها الجمعية.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 فبراير 2017)

*مقعد جديد مخصص للارمن ضمن مسودة قانون انتخاب مجلس النواب العراقي الجديد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - موقع رئاسة جمهورية العراق/
 أرسلت رئاسة الجمهورية العراقية الاثنين  20/2 مشروع قانون أنتخاب مجلس النواب الجديد الى البرلمان ونص مشروع  القانون على ان يتألف مجلس النواب من ( 328) مقعداً، منها (318) للمحافظات،  وفقا لحدودها الإدارية فيما تذهب المقاعد ( 10 ) العشر المتبقية بوصفها  (كوتا) للمكونات. ستة منها للمكون المسيحي بمعدل مقعد واحد لمحافظات نينوى  واربيل ودهوك وكركوك ومقعدين لبغداد احدهما للارمن ، ومقعد واحد لكل من  المكونين الايزيدي والشبكي في نينوى، وواحد للمكون الصابئي  المندائي في  بغداد وواحد للكورد الفيليين في بغداد.
 وبالنسبة لتوزيع المقاعد على الكيانات  المتنافسة يقترح مشروع القانون اعتماد النظام المختلط حيث نص على ان تُوزع  نصف المقاعد في  الدائرة الانتخابية وفق آلية  يُعاد فيها ترتيب تسلسل  المرشحين جميعهم في  القوائم  كلها، تأسيساً على عدد الأصوات التي حصل  عليها كل منهم، ويكون الفائز الأول مَنْ حصل على أعلى الأصوات في جميع  القوائم في المحافظة ضمن الدائرة الانتخابية الواحدة  بصرف النظر عن  القائمة، وهذا ينطبق على بقية المرشحين.
 أما نصف المقاعد المتبقية، فتوزع على  القوائم حسب المجموع الكلي للاصوات التي حصلت عليها كل  قائمة, في الدائرة  الانتخابية الواحدة وفقا لنظام ( سانت ليكو المعدل 1,5 – 3 – 5 – 7 – 9 -   الخ )، وذلك باعادة ترتيب تسلسل مرشحيها استنادا على عدد الاصوات التي حصل  عليها كل منهم، ويكون الفائز الاول من يحصل على اعلى الاصوات، وهكذا  بالنسبة لبقية المرشحين.
 وينص مشروع القانون على ان لا يقل عدد  النساء عن (25% ) من مجموع المرشحين في القائمة، كما يفرض مراعاة ضمان حصول  المرأة على (25%) في الأقل من عدد المقاعد بموجب نفس الآليات المذكورة  اعلاه.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 فبراير 2017)

*مركز يونان هوزايا للدراسات المستقبلية يقيم حلقته الدراسية الأولى في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا , بهنام شمني
 شهدت صالة فندق " عنكاوا بالاس " في اربيل   -  عنكاوا فعاليات الحلقة الدراسية الأولى التي أقامها مركز يونان هوزايا  للدراسات المستقبلية وذك يوم 22 شباط 2017 والتي حضرها حوالي مائة شخصية  ثقافية وأدبية .
 وقد افتتحت الحلقة الدراسية بكلمة ترحيبة  ألقاها بطرس نباتي عضو اللجنة التنسيقية للمركز رحب بها بالحضور وأوضح  الغاية من تأسيس المركز ونقل تحيات الهيئة الإدارية له وهي تقوم بأول نشاط  رسمي له منذ تأسيسه ليكون هنا في مدينة عنكاوا, المدينة التي أحبها الملفان  الراحل يونان هوزايا لمدة قاربت العشرين عاما وخدم فيها العراق وأبناء  أمته في المجالات السياسية والإعلامية والأدبية والتعليمية .
 وتلا نباتي رسالة المركز التي أوضحت بان  المركز : يضع ارض آبائنا وأجدادنا في مركز تفكيره ونشاطه وتواجد شعبنا على  هذه الأرض هو محور دراساته وأبحاثه ( وأضاف ) وهذه الحلقة عن الملفان يونان  هوزايا ستتناول الجوانب المهمة  في نشاطه الأدبي والإعلامي والتي يقدمها  نخبة مختارة من الأدباء والمثقفين والمختصين الذين عاصروا هوزايا في حياته  الأدبية واللغوية والسياسية والإعلامية  .
 بعدها عقدت الجلسة الصباحية الأولى والتي أدارتها د. منى ياقو وتضمنت البحثين :
 1 . يونان  هوزايا شاعرا,   للباحث بنيامين حداد قدمه نيابة عنه بهنام دانيال .
 2 . يونان هوزايا بين عشق الأصدقاء ونزيف الفراق في إصداره " الأصدقاء " للباحث بطرس هرمز نباتي .
 الجلسة الصباحية الثانية والتي أدارها بنخس خوشابا وتضمنت البحوث .
 1 . ثلاثة أشجار وثلاثة ضيوف ( بالكردية ) للباحث فريدون سامان .
 2 . يونان هوزايا .. قاص , القصة السريانية المعاصرة للقاص هيثم بهنان بردى قدمها  د . خليل شكري هياس
 بعدها فتح باب المناقشة والمداخلات أجاب فيها الباحثون على الأسئلة المطروحة .
 الجلسة المسائية الثانية والتي أدارها د . روبن بيث شموئيل وتضمنت البحوث :
 1 . تطوير السريانية بين الأصالة والتحديث للباحث ميخائيل بنيامين .
 2 . يونان هوزايا ودوره في التعليم للباحث أكد مراد .
 3 . الخطاب القومي في مقالات يونان هوزايا للباحث ايفان جاني
 بعدها فتح باب الحوار للأسئلة والمناقشات المطروحة , فقد أجاب الباحثون على الأسئلة والمداخلات المطروحة .
 اختتمت الحلقة الدراسية بكلمة عضو اللجنة  التنسيقية للمركز بطرس هرمز  نباتي شكر فيها الباحثون والحضور وأعلن عن  استعداد المركز لقبول كل الدراسات التي تقدم له والتي تتعلق بما يخص شعبنا  في سهل نينوى والمناطق الأخرى وبشكل خاص الميدانية منها .
 ومن الجدير بالإشارة إليه إلى أن المركز  تأسس في استراليا بتاريخ 17 أيلول 2016 والهادف لمواكبة تطلعاته  ويهدف  لخدمة أهداف شعبنا الآنية والمستقبلية، والسعي ووضع خطط مستقبلية   وإستراتيجية من خلال البحوث والدراسات المنهجية الرصينة، ومواكبة متطلبات  المراحل الراهنة والمستقبلية التي يمر بها شعبنا في الوطن الأم والمهجر،  ومحاولة تأطير الخيارات الممكنة والحلول المتاحة حين تدعو الحاجة اليها،  والمبنية على أسس علمية أكاديمية متمثلة ببحوث ودراسات من ذوي الاختصاص  والاهتمام.
 كما يهدف المركز، من خلال الدراسات  والبحوث والاستطلاعات، لأن يكون مدخلاً مهماً، ومرجعاً معتمداً ، يعمل مع  جميع مؤسسات شعبنا في صناعة القرارات المستقبلية وإيجاد السبل والحلول لما  قد يتعرض له هذا الشعب من تحديات وأزمات .
 ---------
 نبذة عن الملفان يونان هوزايا
    تولد زاخو 1956 -
   - خريج كلية الهندسة- جامعة الموصل
    عمل وزيرا للصناعة والطاقة- حكومة أربيل- بين 2000- 2005-
   - نشر 14 كتيبا في: الشعر السرياني  والقصة القصيرة السريانية، أعد مع أندريوس يوخنا قاموس بهرا (العربي-  السرياني)، ومع بنيامين  حداد وعوديشو ملكو قاموسا (سريانيا- عربيا)، (برعم  اللغة)، وكتابين في اللغة السريانية، وكتاب في النقد الأدبي، وكتاب مقالات  وأبحاث بالعربية..
    ترأس الجمعية الثقافية السريانية لعدة سنوات -
    - شارك في الأعداد والتحضير لمؤتمر بغداد القومي (الكلداني السرياني الاشوري)، عام 2003
    شارك في عملية ترجمة وأعداد المناهج للدراسة السريانية في التسعينيات-
    ألقى عشرات المحاضرات في مستقبل الأمة واللغة والأدب السرياني -
     له مقالات كثيرة في الصحف والمجلات والدوريات السريانية-
 - توفي في 30 كانون الأول 2015 في عنكاوا


----------



## paul iraqe (23 فبراير 2017)

*سيادة المطران شليمون وردوني في لقاء مهم مع نخبة من ابناء ابرشية مار بطرس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - قيصر السناطي/
      في يوم الخميس 16 شباط 2017 وعلى  قاعة مار بطرس للأحتفالات بحضور الأب بولص خمي التقى سيادة المطران شليمون  وردوني المدبر الرسولي لأبرشية مار بطرس جزيل الأحترام مع رئيس وأعضاء  الهيئة الأدارية للرابطة الكلدانية في كاليفورنيا ومع السادة رؤساء  الجمعيات الكلدانية  في سان دييغو  ومع الأخوة اعضاء مجالس الخورنات في  كنيسة مار بطرس وكنيسة مار ميخا ، بالأضافة الى جمهور غفير من المؤمنين من  ابناء ابرشية مار بطرس .في البداية رحب المدبر الرسولي بالحضور ، وتحدث  بمحبة حول شؤون الأبرشية منذ تسلمه المسؤولية قبل تسعة اشهر وكذلك حول حملة  التبرعات التي تنظمها الكنيسة بالتعاون مع الرابطة الكلدانية ومع الجمعيات  الكلدانية في كاليفورنيا من اجل اعمار بلدات  وقرى سهل نينوى الكلدانية   والتي قرر تمديدها الى نهاية شهر شباط لأعطاء مزيد من الوقت لجمع مبالغ  اخرى.
  وكذلك دعى سيادته الى الوحدة وعدم  الأنجرار وراء الأشاعات المغرضة التي يبثها البعض لغايات مريضة والتي هدفها  تمزيق وحدة الكنيسة ووحدة الكلدان وتطرق سيادته أيضاً لحاجة الأبرشية  لبناء كنيسة أخرى هنا في سان دييغو لإستيعاب أعداد المؤمنين الكبيرة. وأشار  ايضاً الى المشاكل التي واجهتها وتواجهها الأبرشية وتحدث عنها بكل صراحة  وشفافية وتفصيل، وذكر أنه شخصياً يفرح كثيراً لسماع آراء الآخرين ولهذا  يكرر دائماً أن باب مكتبي مفتوح للجميع في أي وقت كان. وأبدى أستغرابه  للحالات السلبية التي لاحظها هنا بين بعض الأهالي، كنقل الأخبار غير  الصحيحة من دون التأكد من مصادرها، والنقد غير البناء الذي غايته الهدم  وليس شئ آخر، وكذلك الى كثرة المشاكل بين العوائل وحالات الطلاق التي تكون  لأسباب غير منطقية   .تلقي بظلالها على الأطفال وتربيتهم وفي القسم الثاني  اجاب على اسئلة الحضور الكرام  بكل صراحة .كما صادف ذلك اليوم الذكرى  الخامسة عشرة لرسامته مطرانا في الكنيسة الكلدانية ومرور 9 اشهر على وجوده  في ابرشية مار بطرس .  وهذه بعض الصور التذكارية التي التقطت بهذه  المناسبة  .


----------



## paul iraqe (24 فبراير 2017)

*المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية تستلم منهاج التربية الدينية المسيحية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
  بغداد – اعلام المديرية

 استلمت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  منهاج التربية الدينية المسيحية لمرحلة الابتدائي من مطبعة الديوان في مقر  المديرية الكائن في الاعظمية الاربعاء 2222017 من اجل الادخال المخزني في  المديرية ومن ثم توزيعها للعام الدراسي القادم 2017-2018 .
 يذكر ان منهاج التربية الدينية المسيحية  قام بتأليفه لجنة مختصة من كل الطوائف المسيحية في العراق التي يرأسها  سيادة المطران جاك سليمان رئيس طائفة اللاتين في العراق .


----------



## paul iraqe (24 فبراير 2017)

*بالصور... قداس الهي بمناسبة تذكار جمعة الموتى / قرية بناصور*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بمناسبة تذكار جمعة الموتى اقام الاب فريد كينا قداسا الهيا في مقبرة قرية بناصور بمشاركة الشمامسة والجوقة وجمع غفير من المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 فبراير 2017)

*كنيسة برطلي تقيم الموسم الثقافي الرابع بعد التهجير في كنيسة ام النور /عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 برعاية نيافة المطران مار طيماثاوس موسى  الشماني رئيس ابرشية دير مار متى وتوابعها للسريان الارثوذكس اقامت كنيسة  برطلي موسمها الثقافي الرابع بعد التهجير في قاعة كنيسة ام النور بعنكاوا  وبحضور صاحبي النيافة مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي ومار  نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان والاباء  الخوارنة والكهنة وجمع حاشد من ابناء الكنيسة وقدمت عريفة الحفل الهام  يعقوب فقرات الموسم التي بدأت بالصلاة الربانية ثم القى نيافة المطران  الشماني كلمة تحدث خلالها عن اهمية اقامة مثل هذه المواسم الروحية  والثقافية لابناء الكنيسة موضحا ان هذا الموسم ستكون جلساته الحوارية  بعنوان (كمسيحي ماهو هدف حياتك) بعدها قدم جوق الكنيسة ترتيلة بعنوان ( اين  قوري نوش) ثم اعتلى الى المنصة المشاركون في الجلسة الحوارية التي ادارها  الاعلامي شمعون متي حيث قدم نبذة موجزة عن المتحاورين وهم كل من الاب  الربان برنابا الشماني والشماس الدكتور عماد يعقوب والاعلامي الكاتب بهنام  شمني وخلال الجلسة الحوارية تم عرض ريبورتاج تضمن لقاءات مع عامة الناس له  علاقة بموضوع الجلسة ثم جرت مداخلات ومناقشات اغنت الموسم الثقافي بجميع  جوانبه الروحية والاجتماعية في اطار تعبئة الذات وبما يصون قدرتها على  الصمود والتحلي بصبر الايمان والتطلع الى المستقبل لمواجهة التحديات ورسم  هدف حياتي وتحقيقه بالاطار الصحيح والخط المستقيم ونقاء التصرف،  كما قدم  الجوق ترتيلة بعنوان ( قابيل برحميك ) وفي ختام الموسم الذي استغرق بجلسته  الحوارية حوالي الساعتين تم توزيع الهدايا التقديرية على المشاركين ثم  اختتم بالسلام الملائكي.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 فبراير 2017)

*بتعاون المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون  السريانية وبإشراف منظمة (جسر الى).. إنعقاد مؤتمر "حماية وتعزيز التراث  الثقافي العراقي المعرض للخطر في نينوى "*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 احتضنت مديرية التراث والمتحف السرياني في  عنكاوا صباح الاثنين 20/2/2017 أعمال مؤتمر "حماية وتعزيز التراث الثقافي  العراقي المعرض للخطر في نينوى" الذي عقدته منظمة  (Un Ponte Per) ... جسر  الى) الايطالية بالتعاون مع المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية  بحضور الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل مدير عام مديرية الثقافة والفنون السريانية  والاستاذ علي عمر خضر معاون محافظ نينوى / ممثل الايزيدية، والاستاذ حسن  شبيب عضو مجلس محافظة نينوى، رئيس لجنة الاوقاف في المجلس، والاستاذ حسن  عبيد مدير ناحية النمرود, وعدد من الاباء الكهنة، وممثلي منظمات المجتمع  المدني، والاكاديميين المتخصصين بشؤون الاثار والارث الثقافي، وعدد من  وسائل الاعلام.
 استهل المؤتمر بكلمة ارتجلها الدكتور  روبين بيت شموئيل مدير عام الثقافة والفنون السريانية باللغة الأم، مرحبا  بالحضور مثنيا على جهود المنظمة في مجال حفظ وصيانة التراث العراقي سيما  اننا الشعب الاثرى بالمخطوطات السريانية مؤكدا ان هكذا فعاليات ترفع من  مستوى كادرنا وتهيئ مزيد من الفرص للتعاون والتفاعل مع المنظمات الدولية  والهيئات المهتمة بصيانة التراث واعادة احيائه، أعقبه الاستاذ رائد ميخائيل  المسؤول القطري لمنظمة Un Ponte Per في العراق الذي استعرض في كلمته  نشاطات منظمته في مجال الحفاظ على التراث الثقافي العراقي وهو من الاهداف  الرئيسة للمنظمة حيث بادرت في عام 2004 الى دعم المكتبة الوطنية في بغداد  من خلال مشروع (بيت الكتب في بغداد) للحفاظ على التراث الثقافي والمكتبي  العراقي الذي تضرر بشدة جراء القصف وعمليات النهب والتخريب التي رافقت  احداث نيسان 2003 بالتعاون مع المكتبة المركزية الوطنية في فلورنسا فضلا عن  مشاريع اخرى كثيرة في مناطق سهل نينوى وكوردستان ومنها مشروع (كتب  للمصالحة) ومشروع (خارج الحصار) لاحياء وحماية الموروث الثقافي للمكونات  الاصيلة من الاقليات واضاف :"يوم امس اعلن رئيس الوزراء العبادي بداية  العمليات العسكرية في الساحل الايمن من مدينة الموصل، وهي واحدة من اقدم  مدن العراق التي تحتضن اكثر المواقع الاثرية والكنوز التي لا تقدر بثمن لذا  علينا ان نضع في اعتبارنا ان هذا التراث الثقافي معرض للخطر واضرار جانبية  اخرى اضافة الى النهب والتدمير المتعمد" وهو ما سيحاول  هذا المؤتمر تسليط  الضوء عليه وتوجيه انظار المجتمع الدولي الى جرائم داعش تدمير الارث  التاريخي والثقافي وبالتالي النيل من حضارة شعوب عاشت على هذه الارض لآلاف  السنين.
 ثم بدأت اعمال المؤتمر في جلسته الصباحية  تحت عنوان (التراث الثقافي العراقي كجزء من هوية الدولة والفرد) التي  استهلت بمداخلة الاب نجيب الدومنيكي مسؤول مركز التوثيق الرقمي للمخطوطات  الشرقية لحماية وصيانة التراث، الذي قال:" إنها لفرصة رائعة أن نستطيع  تقديم مساهمة بخصوص الإرث الشرقي والوادي الرافديني المعروف للعالم أجمع،  لاسيما أن أعين العالم متجهة نحو هذا البلد مهد الحضارات الذي اصبح مع  الاسف مهدا للعنف وسفك الدماء وتدمير الحضارات، ونحن في مركزنا نحاول أن  نحافظ على الإنسان العراقي الأصيل من خلال المحافظة على تراثه، خصوصا  التراث المكتوب، وماعملنا على إنقاذ ما أمكن إنقاذه من المخطوطات، إلا  محاولة للحفاظ على تراث الاباء والأجداد والمحافظة على هذا الإرث الثمين  ليبقى في متناول الجميع".  
 وأضاف، اليوم استطعنا أن نرمم ونصور أكثر  من (8000) مخطوطة، مابين أرمنية مسيحية وايزدية ومندائية وإسلامية، ونرقمن  أكثر من 100 مخطوطة، فالتراث هو لغة عالمية كلغة الفن ويجب الحفاظ عليه من  الفكر الظلامي، كما اكد على استعداد المركز لتقديم المساعدة المجانية في  تصوير وترميم وحفظ المخطوطات، وتخلل المداخلة عرض للصور التي توضح سير  العمل في مركز الرقمي لتوثيق المخطوطات الشرقية والطرق العلمية المتبعة في  ذلك.
 وبعد استراحة قصيرة، عاودت جلسات المؤتمر  إنعقادها، حيث قدمت الآنسة ليلى صالح من هيئة الآثار/ نينوى، مداخلتها  المعنونة (التراث العراقي ما قبل داعش)، شاكرة في مستهل حديثها المنظمة  والمديرية العامة على تنظيم المؤتمر وسعيهما الحثيث للحفاظ على التراث  العراقي المتنوع، وأشارت الى أن محافظة نينوى التي تضم ثمانية أقضية،  فيها  أكثر من (1000) مبنى تراثي، تعرض قسم كبير منها الى التخريب للأسباب عديدة  منها: نقص التمويل والوضع الأمني المتردي بعد أحداث 2003، والملكية الخاصة  بعض هذه المواقع وعوامل التعرية الطبيعية، ورافق المداخلة عرض لصور بعض  المواقع التراثية في نينوى وما طالها بسبب الإهمال.
 أفسح بعد ذلك المجال أمام مداخلات الحضور واسفساراتهم وأسئلتهم.
 وبعد استراحة الغداء جرت خلال الجلسة  المسائية تلاوة مسودة البيان الختامي على الحضور وعرضه على المشاركين بغية  الاستئناس بمقترحاتهم وتعديلاتهم، حيث تحدثت الآنسة جوليا كابيلاتسي من  منظمة (جسر الى.. ) عن جهود المجتمع الدولي لحشد الطاقات لاستيعاب المعاناة  الإنسانية المصاحبة لعمليات تحرير الموصل، وأكدت أنهم كمنظمة (Un Ponte  Per) يسعون لتقديم ما في وسعهم من مساعدة، ولعل من أبرز أسباب عقد هذا  المؤتمر في هذا التوقيت هو إعلان رئيس الوزراء العراقي عن بدء عمليات تحرير  الجانب الايمن من مدينة الموصل وهي منطقة غنية بالكنوز والآثار، ونظرا  للمخاطر المصاحبة لهذه العمليات، علينا أن نناقش أثرها السلبي والتوعية  بمدى خطورة هذا الموضوع.  وأشارت الى أن مسودة البيان الختامي معدة من قبل  المنظمة، بالاستناد على مجموعة من البروتوكولات والمعاهدات الدولية التي  تحمي الآثار والتراث الإنساني خلال أوقات الحروب.
 تلى ذلك تقديم الآنسة ليلى صالح الجزء  الثاني من مداخلتها التي جاءت بعنوان ( التراث العراقي ما بعد داعش)،  استعرضت خلالها أنواع التدمير الذي طال الآثار والمباني التراثية، مؤكدة أن  محافظة نينوى قد شهدت النسبة الأعلى من التدمير والتخريب المتعمد الذي بدا  وكأنه ممنهج الذي طال كثيرا منها على أيدي عصابات داعش مقارنة بمحافظات  أخرى. 
 ثم قدم الدكتور فيصل جبار/ مركز كلكامش،  مداخلته بعنوان ( سبل المضي قدما في المحافظة على التراث العراقي وتعزيزه)،  أشار في بدايتها الى ان تأسيس مركز كلكامش للآثار والتراث جاء في اعقاب  تدمير داعش الإرهابي لآثار النمرود عام 2014.
 منوها بأن دول العالم الثالث تنظر الى  الحفاظ على التراث والآثار كعبء ذي كلفة مالية عالية، دون الأخذ بنظر  الاعتبار أن الحفاظ على هذا التراث هو استثمار حضاري وتراثي فضلا عن  الاستثمار السياحي الذي يوفر مردودا ماليا عاليا لاحقا. واضاف: "أن الحفاظ  على التراث يحتاج الى رؤية مجتمعية ووعي بأهميته كجزء من الهوية الوطنية  والتراث الإنساني، عليه فإن هذه العملية تعتمد على وجود النخبة المثقفة  والتمويل الحكومي أو الدولي والمستفيدين من الحفاظ على التراث.   
 وعرض تسجيلا للأنفاق المتداخلة المحفورة  تحت موقع النبي يونس مسجلا ملاحظاته كآثاري وجيولوجي حول وضعها الراهن،  فإثر التخريب وحفر الأنفاق تحت موقع النبي يونس، تم اكتشاف ثورين مجنحين من  من مادة حجر الرخام الموصلي حيث يبدو أن عصابات داعش لم تستطع نقلها نظرا  لصعوبة الأمر، وأشار ايضا الى كون التل الواقع تحت الموقع مهدد بالانهيار  التام في اي لحظة نظرا تخلخل أساساته جراء الحفر فضلا عن كونه تلا ركاميا،  تكون من تتالي الحضارات المتعاقبة حيث يضم قصر أسرحدون وموقع معبد زرادشتي  ومن ثم دير، يونان الشهير كمقر نسطوري، ولاحقا تم بناء جامع فوقه والذي  أعيد ترميمه مع إضافة مساحات جديدة عليه. منوها بأن نوع التدمير لا يعد  العائق الوحيد أمام إعادة الإعمار بل هناك بعض الدوافع السياسية أيضا.
 ناقش بعدها المؤتمرون فقرات البيان الختامي أجروا التعديلات اللازمة عليها حيث خرج المؤتمر بالبيان التالي: 
 بالتنسيق المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون  السريانية عقد مؤتمر حماية وتعزيز التراث الثقافي العراقي المعرض للخطر  على قاعة مديرية التراث والمتحف السرياني بعنكاوا بتارخ 20/2/2017 بإشراف  منظمة (Un Ponte Per) الايطالية
 وخرج المؤتمرون بالبيان الختامي التالي:
 نحن الموقعون أدناه
 نعرب عن قلقنا الشديد بشأن مسألة حماية  التراث الثقافي العراقي في الموصل ومحافظة نينوى. ونحن هنا لنؤكد الدور  الاساس للثقافة في الحفاظ على الهوية التاريخية والاستمرارية الثقافية  لجميع المكونات العرقية والدينية العراقية في بناء التماسك الاجتماعي  والمساهمة في المصالحة والسلام.
 نشير في هذا الصدد إلى بروتوكولات  ومعاهدات دولية مختلفة تمت صياغتها واعتمادها دوليا، بما في ذلك المواد 27  و56 من معاهدة لاهاي لسنة 1907 المتعلقة بقوانين وأعراف الحرب البرية،  واتفاقية لاهاي لحماية الممتلكات الثقافية في حالات النزاع المسلح مع  اللائحة التنفيذية من الاتفاقيات والبروتوكولات الملحقة بها (البروتوكول  الأول 1954، والبروتوكول الثاني 1999)، والنظام الأساس للمحكمة الجنائية  الدولية، التي عرفت التدمير المتعمد للمباني التاريخية كجريمة حرب، ومجموعة  شاملة من المواثيق الدولية لحماية التراث الثقافي الخاصة باليونسكو، بما  في ذلك الاتفاقية بشأن التدابير الواجب اتخاذها لحظر ومنع استيراد وتصدير  ونقل ملكية الممتلكات الثقافية (1970) واتفاقية التراث العالمي (1972)؛  والقرار الاخير لمجلس الأمن التابع للأمم المتحدة 2199 (2015)، الذي يدين  بالإجماع تدمير التراث الثقافي في العراق واعتماد تدابير ملزمة قانونا  لمكافحة الاتجار غير المشروع بالآثار والممتلكات الثقافية من البلد؛
 وإذ نعتبر أن "التدمير المتعمد" الذي يعني  اي عمل يهدف إلى التدمير الكلي أو الجزئي للتراث الثقافي، وبالتالي النيل  من حضارة هذه الشعوب، يعد انتهاكا للقانون الدولي أو جريمة غير مبررة ضد  المبادئ الإنسانية؛  ندعو المؤسسات المحلية والدولية والمجتمع الدولي إلى  اتخاذ جميع تدابير الحماية اللازمة للحفاظ على التراث الثقافي العراقي  المعرض للخطر في نينوى، ولا سيما عن طريق:


ضمان جميع التدابير الممكنة المعتمدة على الصعيد الدولي وتنفيذها من  أجل حماية التنوع العراقي والتراث الثقافي في نينوى، بما في ذلك التراث غير  المادي.
اتخاذ جميع التدابير اللازمة لمنع وقوع هجمات ضد المباني التاريخية والمعالم الأثرية الدينية أو الفنية أو العلمية.
ضمان التكامل بين حماية الموروث الثقافي والانساني في عملية الإنعاش وإعادة الإعمار.
ضمان التكامل بين حماية الموروث الثقافي كأداة في عمليات بناء السلام  والمصالحة، من خلال تسليط الضوء على انتهاك التراث الثقافي والتنوع وتأثيره  على الاستقرار والانتعاش والتنمية.
تبني اجراءات ونهج قائم على مواثيق حقوق الإنسان عندما يتم استهداف التراث الثقافي المهدد / أو المعرض للخطر.
ضمان تجريم الانتهاكات الجسيمة لحقوق الإنسان والقانون الإنساني  الدولي، على وجه الخصوص، عندما يتعرض التراث الثقافي لأعضاء جماعة عرقية أو  دينية، للتدمير المتعمد أو يجري استخدامه كأداة للاضطهاد.
التأكيد على حظر الاتجار غير المشروع بالقطع الاثرية والتراثية التي تمت سرقتها.
ضمان تمكين المؤسسات والمنظمات الدولية والوطنية من الوصول إلى المناطق  المتضررة من أجل اجراء التقييم السريع والإبلاغ عن حماية المواقع.
رصد وتوثيق الانتهاكات التي حدثت لكل جزء من التراث الثقافي والملاحقة  القانونية الدولية والمحلية لمرتكبي الهجمات ضد التراث الثقافي.
اتخاذ جميع الخطوات المناسبة لتسهيل العودة الآمنة لممتلكات المؤسسات  الثقافية العراقية (بما في ذلك الكنوز الأثرية والتاريخية والثقافية  والعلمية النادرة، وذات الاهمية الدينية) التي تم نقلها بشكل غير شرعي من  محافظة نينوى منذ اجتياح داعش لتلك المناطق منذ حزيران 2014.
في حالة تحرير كامل اراضي محافظة نينوى وامكانية الوصول اليها، يجب  دعوة السلطات المحلية للالتزام في حماية وإعادة تأهيل المواقع الثقافية  والتاريخية، بما ينسجم مع اهميتها.
 وسنبذل كل الجهود الممكنة لنشر هذه البيان والمساهمة في احترام هذه المبادئ.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 فبراير 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بقداس جمعة الموتى في مقبرة بعقوبة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/

 احتفلَ صباح يوم الجمعة 24 شباط  2017 غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة  المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو والاباء الكهنة (مونسنيور مشتاق زنبقة، روبرت  جرجيس، امير كمو ومارتن بني) بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة المقبرة – طريق  بعقوبة بمناسبة جمعة الموتى.

 وفي موعظته ذكر غبطة البطريرك ان  الحياة لا تتوقف عند الموت، الحياة الابدية تبدأ في هذه الحياة من خلال  الاندماج في المسيح القائم حتى تكون لنا القيامة. نذكر في هذا القداس جميع  موتانا الذين سبقونا، وبشكل خاص المثلث الرحمات بولص فرج رحو والاباء  الكهنة: رغيد كني، بولس اسكندر، يوسف عبودي، وسيم صبيح، ثائر سعدالله،  والشمامسة الذين استشهدوا في هذه السنين العجاف.

 وحضر القداس  رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية السيد  رعد جليل كجه جي، وجمع كبير من مؤمني كنائس بغداد. وفي ختام الاحتفال اقيمت  رتبة صلاة الجناز لجميع الموتى.

 الراحة الابدية اعطيهم يارب، ونورك الدائم يشرق عليهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 فبراير 2017)

*منظمة حمورابي تجري لقاءات مع عدد من الناجيات والناجين السوريين والعراقيين من قبضة الارهاب/ لبنان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  .اللقاءات جرت على هامش مشاركة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان في أعمال المؤتمر الرابع لمركزية مسيحي المشرق الذي عقد في بيروت
 . السيدة والسيد وردا يؤكدان اهتمام منظمة حمورابي بقضايا الناجين والناجيات والتعريف بالماسي التي تتعرضوا لها ومناصرة مطالبهم
 أجرت السيدة باسكال وردا والسيد وليم وردا  لقاءات مع عدد من الناجيات والناجين السوريين من قبضة داعش الذين يتخذون  من لبنان مأوى لهم ، وجرت اللقاءات على هامش مشاركة السيدة والسيد وردا في  أعمال المؤتمر الرابع لمركزية مسيحي المشرق في ربوة للأيام 99 و 10 و 11  شباط 2017 في العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت ، وجاء انعقاده بعنوان المسيحية  المشرقية ما بعد التكفير حضور ودور .
  هذا وقد روى المواطنون  والمواطنات للسيدة باسكال وردا والسيد وليم وردا ما مر عليهم من أهوال  رهيبة عندما وقعوا أسرى بيد داعش وكيف ان هذا التنظيم الإرهابي مارس عليهم  شتى صنوف التعذيب والتهديد والمس المؤلم بكراماتهم ، مؤكدين ان الإرهابيين  أفرجوا عنهم مقابل فديات وبعد معاناة رهيبة استطاعوا الإفلات من قبضة  الإرهاب .
  من جانبهما ، اكد كل من السيدة والسيد وردا ان منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان أولت موضوع الناجين والناجيات اهتماما خاصا وهي  تتابع هذا الموضوع بالمزيد من الرعاية وعبرا عن استعداد حمورابي لتنفيذ كل  ما من شانه ان يخدم قضايا هؤلاء المواطنين بحسب الإمكانيات المتاحة لهذا  الغرض.
  يشار الى ان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان اعطت اولوية في  تقاريرها الدورية والسنوية لهذا الموضوع ، كما وضعت آليات من اجل اعادة دمج  الناجين والناجيات والتعريف بالماسي التي تعرضوا لها في ضوء تحقيقات  ميدانية أجرتها المنظمة مع العديد من هؤلاء الناجين والناجيات وقدمت لهم  دعما ماديا ومعنويا وهي ما زالت تقود حملة واسعة للتعرف بقضاياهم وكيفية  مساعدتهم ومناصرة حقوقهم .


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2017)

*ترقية كاهنين ورسامة كاهنين آخرين جديدين لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بنعمة من الرب القدير، ستتم ترقية كاهنين الى رتبة كنسية أعلى، ورسامة كاهنين جديدين لأبرشية كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني.
  حيث سيتم أولا ترقية القس نينوس إيليا، كاهن رعية مار بطرس وبولس الى درجة الاركذياقون.
 القس نينوس إيليا، تم انتخابه أسقفاً على  مدينة ملبورن ونيوزلندا، من قبل المجمع المقدس للكنيسة، الذي انعقد للفترة  من 7 – 12 تشرين الثاني من عام 2016، تحت رئاسة قداسة أبينا البطريرك مار  كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العراق والعالم.
  وستتم أيضاً وفي اليوم ذاته، ترقية القس  نرساي يوخانس الى درجة الخور أسقف، حيث اختاره المجمع المقدس للكنيسة،  ايضاً، كاهناً مسؤولاً على شباب كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم.
 كما ستجرى أيضاً رسامة الشماسين، نيل مكو،  كاهناً على رعية مار بطرس وبولس ومشرفاً روحياً على مدرسة القديس ربان  هرمزد الابتدائية الآشورية، والشماس سامي القس شمعون، كاهناً مشرفاً على  كلية مار نرساي الآشورية المسيحية في سيدني ومسؤولاً على التعليم المسيحي  في الأبرشية.
  وسيجري غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا،  الوكيل البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية لابرشيات، استراليا ونيوزلندا  ولبنان، مراسيم الرسامات أعلاه، عند الساعة الثامنة صباحاً من يوم الاحد  المصادف 2/4/2017، في كاتدرائية القديس ربان هرمزد في سيدني.

 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في سيدني


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2017)

*بطريركية الكلدان: يا كلدان العالم إلى الأمام*




 

 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية

 تدعو البطريركية كل الكلدان في العالم  للسير إلى الأمام في توحيد البيت الكلداني وتنظيمه، فلقد حان الوقت للخروج  من نمط الاتكالية وانتظار الأمور الجاهزة، والكفّ عن الانتقادات "الباهتة"!

  المطلوب الأن من الكلدان التحرك الجاد: 


للإسهام في إعمار البلدات الكلدانية في سهل نينوى وتطويرها، وقد باشرت  الكنيسة الكلدانية عملية ترميم البيوت قبل أكثر من أسبوعين في تللسقف التي  عاد إليها 70 عائلة، ومن المؤمل أن  يرجع المزيد من العوائل خصوصا بعد عودة  الماء والكهرباء والرعاية الصحية وعودة الراهبات قريبا.
  هذه العملية تتطلب من كلدان العالم مد يد  العون إلى إخوتهم في إكمال ترميم بيوتهم. ولو بادرت كل عائلة إلى تقديم  مائة دولار لتمكنت لجان الاعمار الكلدانية  من استكمال الترميم وشراء  الحاجات الضرورية لإتاحة عودة العائلات المهجرة الراغبة في ذلك قبيل بدء  السنة الدراسية القادمة. لقد كان الكلدان خصوصاً في بلدان الانتشار سباقين  في مساعدة المهجرين في بدايات الازمة، واليوم ندعوهم إلى المساعدة على  العودة. 
 إننا سنطالب بوجود مراقبين دوليين في  مناطقنا لرصد الانتهاكات عبر التنسيق التام بين الحكومة المركزية وحكومة  إقليم كوردستان مما سيعزز ثقتهم بالعودة  ويشجع المغتربين من العراقيين   على  الاستثمار في مجال الزراعة  والصناعات الغذائية والسياحة…. الخ.



دعم الرابطة الكلدانية … لابد من دعم الرابطة الكلدانية من خلال انخراط  أشخاص مقتدرين فيها، ممن لهم خلفيات ثقافية واجتماعية وسياسية، أشخاص لهم  مبادى ثابتة ولا يحملون مشاريع وصولية ومصلحية.  كما أن الرابطة بحاجة إلى  دعم مالي  لتتمكن من خدمة الكلدان والاستعداد للمرحلة القادمة (ما بعد  داعش). ثمة معطيات إيجابية كثيرة ولكن أيضا سلبية يمكن معالجتها من خلال  توحيد الصف والتحليل السليم وعقد تحالفات والحفاظ على الشراكة مع المكونات  الأخرى.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2017)

*البطريرك لحام في رسالة الصوم: نأمل بعيد موحد لجميع المسيحيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم- المرده/
 تمنى بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق  والإسكندرية وأورشليم للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك غريغوريوس الثالث لحام ان  يتوحد عيد الفصح بين جميع المسيحيين وان ينعكس ذلك عليهم فرحاً وسروراً.  جاء ذلك في رسالة الصوم 2017 التي ركز فيها على التمسك بما حمله الانجيل من  معان انسانية الى ابنائه وقال: أتمنى لكم صوما مباركا يقودنا إلى أفراح  عيد القيامة المجيدة التي نفرح هذا العام بنوع خاص بها لأننا سنعيدها معا،  جميع المسيحيين شرقا وغربا. ونأمل أن يكون فصح هذا العام مقدمة لعيد مشترك  واحد موحد لجميع المسيحيين.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 فبراير 2017)

*لقاء صلاة وتامل روحي في الاردن بمناسبة بدء الصوم الكبير*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بمناسبة بدء الصوم الكبير نظمت ارسالية  كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في الاردن مساء السبت 25/ 2/ 2017، لقاء صلاة وتامل  روحي وذلك في دير اللاتين في الماركا الشمالية، حيث ابتدأ اللقاء بالصلاة  الطقسية الخاصة بالصوم الكبير وبعدها تم تقديم تامل روحي على تجارب المسيح  قدمها الاب شموئيل راعي الارسالية، فيما قدمت جوقة ارسالية الكنيسة ترتيلة  (هذا الصوم المقدس) ختاما تم تقديم فقرة الاسئلة من قبل الشماس نينب وكان  هناك جوائز للمشاركين الفائزين، وبعد الانتهاء من اللقاء تشارك الجميع  بتناول المعجنات والعصائر. هذا وقد حضر اللقاء جمع من ابناء الارسالية.
 اعلام ارسالية كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في الاردن


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2017)

*محاضرة للاب هنري بولاد في مطرانية الكلدان في القاهرة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 تفقد غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس ساكو  يرافقه معاونه صاحب السيادة المطران باسيليوس يلدو وحضرة المونسنيور فيليب  نجم، المدبر البطريركي للكلدان في مصر مساء يوم الثلاثاء ٢٨ شباط ٢٠١٧  النشاطات الروحية في المطرانية الكلدانية بالقاهرة والتقى بالأب العلامة  هنري بولاد اليسوعي وهو يلقي محاضرة لشباب الأخوية في مطرانية الكلدان في  القاهرة بعنوان فضائل النفس وبكلمة قصيرة شجع الحضور بان يكونوا أبناء  للرجاء بشهادة حية للمسيح.
 حضر الزيارة صاحب السيادة المطران كريكور كوسا أسقف الاسكندرية للأرمن الكاثوليك.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 مارس 2017)

*مدير عام الدراسة السريانية يحضر اجتماعاً في وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية /// رمزي كمليل

 شارك السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية ممثل وزارة التربية في الاجتماع المنعقد في وزارة العمل  والشؤون الاجتماعية ترأسه السيد محمد شياع السوداني وزير العمل والشؤون  الاجتماعية في مكتبه يوم الأربعاء الموافق الاول من اذار 2017 .
 نوقش في الاجتماع جدول اعمال صندوق هيئة  الحماية الاجتماعية العديد من المواضيع منها قانون الحماية الاجتماعية رقم  (11) لسنة 2014 , وكذلك النظام الداخلي لدائرة صندوق هيئة الحماية  الاجتماعية الذي تترأسه السيدة جاكلين صليوا إيليا المدير العام , إضافة  الى مواضيع مالية من قبل الست طيف السعيدي ممثل عن وزارة المالية .
 ومن مهام هيئة الحماية الاجتماعية بما يخص  وزارة التربية تخص العديد من الحالات التي تهتم بالطلاب المشمولين  بالحماية الاجتماعية وبحث الحالات التي تساعدهم من خلال تزويد المدارس  بالارشادات التي تساعدهم .
 يذكر ان المادة الثامنة عشر من قانون  الحماية الاجتماعية الفقرة (و) مفادها ان يكون ممثل بدرجة مدير عام عن  الوزارات والجهات أعضاء في الهيئة الادارية للحماية الاجتماعية من وزارة  المالية ووزارة التربية والصحة والتخطيط والعدل ووزارة الداخلية الذين  حضروا الاجتماع .






​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 مارس 2017)

*نـدوة ثقـافيـة بدعوة مـن الاتحـاد الآشـوري العـالمـي - المكتب الثقافـي فـي طهـران*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بدعوة مـن الاتحـاد الآشـوري العـالمـي - المكتب الثقافـي فـي طهـران،  أُقيمت نـدوة ثقـافيـة دامت طيلـة نهـار الخميـس (٢ آذار ٢٠١٧) وبمشـاركـة  رجـال ديـن وأخصـائيـين فـي المجـال اللغـوي.
 تمحورت المحادثات كلها حول مكانة اللغة الام وكيفية حمايتها و المحافظة  عليها من خلال  اهتمام العائلة  أولاً حين تأخذ على عاتقها مهمة تداولها  بين افراد الأسرة الواحدة ومن ثم يتبع ذلك اهتمام المعنيين ووضعها في مناهج  التدريس العلمية والأدبية ابتداءً من المراحل التعليمية الاولى.
 أبرز المتكلمـين:
 - السـيـد يوناثان بـت كـوليـا السـكرتـير العـام فـي الاتحـاد الآشـوري العـالمـي وممثل شـعبنـا فـي البرلمان الإيراني.
 - الأسـقف مـار نرسـاي بنيامـين
 - الأب رمزي كومو
 - الپروفسـور الرفـاعـي
 - الأب نيـنوس موقرسـنيـا
 - المعلـم رونالد توماس زاده
 - والپروفسور شـابو تالّـي القـادم مـن ألمـانيـا


----------



## paul iraqe (4 مارس 2017)

*زيارة وفد من منظمة حرية المرأة في العراق لمنظمة شلومو للتوثيق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قامت السيدة ينار محمد رئيسة منظمة حرية  المرأة في العراق على رأس وفد ضمّ جنات العزي مسؤولة المكتب وعمر جبار  مسؤول مكتب دهوك بزيارة إلى منظمة شلومو للتوثيق، وكان في استقبال الوفد  رئيس المنظمة خالص ايشوع وعدد من أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية للمنظمة وقد رحَّب  رئيس المنظمة بالوفد الزائر موضحاً عمل المنظمة والنتائج التي حصلت عليها  المنظمة من خلال الرصد والتوثيق واللقاءات مع المهجرين قسراً والناجين من  بطش داعش كما قدَمت السيدة ينار شرحاً وافياً عن تأسيس المنظمة ونشاطاتها  في مجالات الدفاع عن المرأة وحقوقها وحماية وتمكين المرأة والاتصال المباشر  مع النساء المستضعفات والمهددات وأكدت على التنسيق الفعال والمباشر مع  منظمة شلومو للتوثيق وصولاً بالمرأة والمهجرين إلى تخفيف المعاناة عنهم  وودع الوفد بمثل ما أستقبل.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 مارس 2017)

*المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية تعقد لقاء تربوي في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية / رمزي كمليل 
 تصوير /  سمير اسعد
 عقدت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  لقاءً تربويا لمدرسي ومعلمي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية  للمدراس المشمولة بتدريس هاتين المادتين في تربية الرصافة الثانية في مدرسة  الفرح الاهلية يوم الخميس الموافق الثاني من اذار 2017 في بغداد .
 حضر  في اللقاء  السيد عماد داود مسؤول الاشراف والتدريب ممثلا عن السيد عماد  سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية اضافة الى السيدة منى الياس بولص  مديرة قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية الرصافة الثانية والسيدة ازهار شمعون  مشرفة مادة التربية الدينية المسيحية , اضافة الى مدرسي ومعلمي اللغة  السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية وموظفي قسم الدراسة السريانية في  تربية الرصافة الثانية .
  ابتدا اللقاء بكلمة ترحيب السيد عماد داود  اضافة الى تعليمات الواجب اتباعها من قبل المعلمين والمدرسين في اداء عملهم  ولتطوير امكانياتهم في التعليم للغة السريانية اضافة الى تعليمات ادارية  وفنية الواجب التقيد بها 
  بعدها كانت كلمة مدير القسم منى الياس حول  التحضيرات لاقامة معرض للرسم والخط والزخرفة وحث المدرسين على تقديم  الاعمال والرسوم والزخارف , بالاضافة الى ضرورة تقديم ثلاث فعالية على  الاقل من تراتيل او فعالية من تراثنا السرياني , ورحبت السيدة ازهار شمعون  بالحضور وابلغت المدرسين الى انه سيقدم درس تعليمي عن مادة التربية الدينية  المسيحية في مدرسة مريم البتول الكائنة في الغدير تقدمها مدرسة الدين  المسيحي يسرى يونس بتاريخ 632017 .
  يذكر ان اللقاء التربوي تقيمه  المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية هو ضمن الخطة السنوية للمديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية للعام 2017 .


----------



## paul iraqe (4 مارس 2017)

*النائبة لينا عزريا .. كوتا شعبنا تواجه التحديات*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 مساء يوم الخميس المصادف 2/3/2017 وفي  المركز الاكاديمي الاجتماعي في عنكاوا استضاف اتحاد الادباء والكتاب  السريان النائبة لينا عزريا بهرام عضو برلمان كوردستان،  في جلسة حوارية  عنوانها ( كوتا شعبنا الى أين ؟ )، التي أدارها الشاعر قصي مصلوب. بعد  الترحيب و قراءة السيرة الذاتية للنائبة لينا عزريا، فسح مدير الجلسة  المجال لضيفة لاتحاد بالقاء مداخلتها.. التي اوضحت فيها ان الكوتا هو نوع  من التمييز الإيجابي يمنح للمكونات او الاقليات او جماعات صغيرة لتمارس  دورها في الحياة العامة في المجتمع والدولة وسلطاتها الثلاثة بشكل منصف  بعيداً عن مبدأ الاقلية والاكثرية، وان كوتا  المكون الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري والأرمني في السلطة التشريعية ( البرلمان الكوردستاني ) امتثملة  بستة مقاعد، ويتم التنافس عليها بين المرشحين المكون في الانتخابات العامة،  وفي السياق ذاته قالت في هذه الجلسة سأجلب انتباهكم الى مسألة هامة تمس  كوتا شعبنا سلباً وتقلصها الى 3 مقاعد بدلاً عن 6 مقاعد، مؤكدة انه تم رفع  الى رئاسة برلمان ألاقليم من قبل كتلة التغيير (مسودة قانون التعديل الثامن  لقانون انتخابات برلمان كوردستان النافذ )، الا أن هذا التعديل    لم يتم  له القراءة الاولى بسبب وضع البرلمان، واليوم يتم الترويج  لمسودة هذا  القانون خارج قبة البرلمان من خلال منظمات المجتمع المدني تحديدا من قبل  MERI (مؤسسة الشرق الأوسط للبحوث)  لمناقشة هذا القانون على مستوى الخبراء و  رؤساء الكتل البرلمانية و الشخصيات الاكاديمية الحزبية ،  موضحة ان  (المادة سادساً فقرة 1 و 2)  تخص كوتا المكونات في الاقليم  وتنص على أن  مرشح  الكوتا كي يحصل على مقعد عليه أن يحقق على الاقل ربع المعدل  الانتخابي ( العتبة الانتخابية ) ، بموجب ارتفاع المعدل الانتخابي و القلة  العددية والمنافسة بين عدد من القوائم لكوتا المكون  يكون شبه مستحيل تحقيق  هذا المعدل والفوز ب 6 مقاعد للمكون (الكلداني السرياني الاشوري والأرمني)  في حالة تعذر ذلك تنص المادة اعلاه ان تمنح للكوتا 3 مقاعد فقط على ان  يخصص مقعد واحد للمرأة.
 كذلك القت الضوء على المعوقات والتحديات  التي تواجه عمل و تحركات نواب شعبنا في البرلمان بشكل عام، وتحركها  بخصوص  خلف تفاهمات مع كتل الاخرى بما فيها الكتل الصغيرة لضمان مناصرتها ودعمها  لها لأيقاف هذا القانون مستقبلا،  الا انها ناشدت احزاب شعبنا و منظماته  المدنية و النخبة المثقفة ان  يعمل كل حسب موقعه والياته المتاحة وبشكل  منسق خارج قبة البرلمان على التصدي لمسودة هذا القانون الجائر بحق كوتا  المكونات لأن المهمة ستكون صعبة جدا اذا تمت القراءة الاولي لهذا التعديل  في البرلمان.
 اذ تفاعل الحضور بشكل ملفت للنظر مع موضوع  الجلسة، و كان لهم مداخلات هامة و استفسارات جاوبت عليها النائبة لينا بكل  وضوح وشفافية،  واتفق الحضور على ضرورة انعاش الحوار والمناقشات وتوسيع  دائرتها بين كل مؤسسات شعبنا الحزبية والمدنية و الثقافية من أجل العمل  بشكل مشترك وموضوعي  ومنسق لأيقاف هذا القانون والحد من الترويج له في  الوسط الجماهيري أو تعديله بما يتناسب ومصلحة الكوتا والمجتمع معاً، و أيضا  العمل على تعديل قانون الانتخاب النافذ بما يضمن صيانة كوتا شعبنا وحصرها  بتصويت أبناء المكون فقط.   
 من الجدير بالذكر حضر هذه الجلسة الحوارية  عدد من نواب شعبنا و وقيادي وممثلي تنظيمات شعبنا و الاحزاب الكوردستانية و  رؤساء و ممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني و مجموعة من المثقفين والشخصيات  العامة والمهتمين بقضايا شعبنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 مارس 2017)

*(كابني ) ترعى ورشة عمل حول العنف القائم على الجنس والنوع*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني ) –الاعلام
 بدعم من منظمة (tear fund) ،اقامت منظمة  (كابني ) ورشة عمل  حول  العنف القائم  على الجنس والنوع  الاجتماعي ،وذلك  على  قاعة فندق دلشاد ..وقالت روبينا اشعيا مسؤولة برنامج حماية المراة  والطفل في المنظمة ،ان  الورشة  اقيمت بمشاركة 20 من كلا الجنسين من بينهم  كوادر طبية تعمل في مستشفى سنوني  فضلا عن ناشطين عاملين بمنظمات المجتمع  المدني ، وتابعت اشعيا بان محاضرات الورشة ، التي قامت بالقائها  المدربة(  جيهان حاجي )، تناولت مفهوم  العنف  وسبل الحد منه  بما يتعلق بالجنس  والنوع الاجتماعي ..


----------



## paul iraqe (4 مارس 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل برتبة درب الصليب يوم الجمعة الأول من الصوم الكبير*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/
  في تمام الساعة الخامسة من مساء يوم  الجمعة 3 آذار 2017، وهو الجمعة الأول من الصوم الكبير، احتفل غبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، برتبة درب الصليب، وذلك في كنيسة مار اغناطيوس الأنطاكي في  الكرسي البطريركي – المتحف – بيروت.
     شارك في الرتبة صاحبا السيادة  المطرانان مار أثناسيوس متّي متّوكة، ومار ربولا أنطوان بيلوني، والأب حبيب  مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والراهبات الأفراميات، وجمع من المؤمنين.
     خلال الرتبة، تلا غبطته تأمّلات  المراحل الأربع عشرة لدرب الصليب، تتخلّلها الترانيم المناسبة بلحن الآلام.  ثمّ منح غبطته المؤمنين البركة بالصليب المقدس.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مارس 2017)

*المؤتمر العام حول سهل نينوى بين حصيلة الأضرار وإصرار الإعمار/ أربيل - عنكاوا *


​    عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بحضوررسمي ديني وشعبي أقامت أبرشيات  الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان ودير مار متى للسريان صباح السبت 4 / 3 /  2017  في قاعة مؤسسة بابيلون الاعلامية بعنكاوا مؤتمرها العام تحت عنوان (  سهل نينوى بين حصيلة الأضرار وإصرار الإعمار) واستهل المؤتمر بالوقوف دقيقة  صمت إجلالا وإكراما لارواح شهدائنا الابرار ثم عرض فيديو قصير حول الاضرار  التي طالت بلدات شعبنا في كل من بغديدا وبرطلة وبعشيقة وبحزاني.
 بعدها قدم الاب جورج جحولا  تقريرا مفصلا  وموثقا بالصور والخرائط عن الاضرار والتدمير الكلي والجزئي وآثار الحرق  والسلب والنهب التي لحقت بالبلدات والقرى والكنائس والمنازل والدوائر  ومؤسسات الدولة هناك بعد ذلك فسح المجال لطرح المداخلات والافكاروالمقترحات  والاسئلة للحاضرين في المؤتمرهذا وشارك العديد من القنوات الفضائية  والمواقع الالكترونية  العاملة في اقليم كوردستان بتغطية فعاليات المؤتمر  ومن بينها قناة عشتار الفضائية وموقعها الالكتروني.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مارس 2017)

*الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان: اهمية تفعيل  دور المؤسسات الوطنية في الوقت الراهن لنشر ثقافة التسامح‎ والتصدي للأفكار  العنصرية والطائفية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 دعا رئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان  في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حميد مراد ورئيس المركز العراقي للتعايش  السلمي ماجد الجاف الى التركيز على بناء الثقة بين ابناء المجتمع العراقي  من خلال حكمة رجال الدين وخطابهم المعتدل لتكون ضمانة للتعايش وقبول الاخر  .. جاء ذلك خلال اللقاء الذي عقد بينهما في مدينة اربيل.
 كما اكد الطرفان على اهمية تفعيل دور  المؤسسات الوطنية في الوقت الراهن لنشر ثقافة التسامح، والتصدي للأفكار  العنصرية والطائفية والتمييز الشائع، وانهائها من مفاصل الدولة والمجتمع.

 الجمعية العراقية تعقد اجتماعها الدّوري
 عقدت الهيئة الادارية للجمعية العراقية  لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية اجتماعها الدوري في مقر  الجمعية بمدينة ساوث فيلد في ولاية مشيغان الامريكية بحضور السادة " محمود  الطائي وهشام الاسدي وسميرة كوري ووميض العيداني والدكتورة سندس عمارة،  وبمشاركة رئيس الجمعية عبر شبكة الانترنيت " سكايب ".
 تناول الاجتماع جدول اعماله والتي كانت كما يلي:
 - نشاطات الجمعية للمرحلة المقبلة.
 - تقييم حالة حقوق الانسان في العراق.
 - سبل عودة النازحين الى مناطقهم المحررة. 

 الجمعية العراقية تشارك في امسية تكريمية
 شاركت الجمعية العراقية الى جانب العديد  من منظمات المجتمع المدني في الامسية التكريمية التي اقامها قسم اللغة  السريانية في كلية التربية بجامعة صلاح الدين / اربيل على شرف الشخصيات  والجهات المانحة لدعم القسم في قاعة المركز الاكاديمي الاجتماعي في مدينة  عنكاوا.

 ‎ الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 5/آذار/2017


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مارس 2017)

*البطريرك افرام يتحدث في نيويورك عن معاناة مسيحيي الشرق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الوطن/
 نظمت مطرانية الأرمن الأرثوذكس في نيويورك بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، حفل غداء لمار أغناطيوس أفرام الثاني كريم، بطريرك الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية.
 وألقى بطريرك السريان الأرثوذكس، خلال الحفل، كلمة عن المسيحيين في الشرق وما يعانونه، وسط حضور قيادات الكنائس الشرقية الأرثوذكسية.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مارس 2017)

*مسيحيو نينوى يأملون بالعودة إلى مناطقهم وإقامة طقوسهم في كنائسهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 يعيشان في منزل من غرفة واحدة نزحا من  بلدة باطنايا إلى ناحية ألقوش منذ أكثر من عامين ونصف، هربوا كما آلاف  المسيحيين تحت وطأة هجمات مسلحي داعش في ذلك الوقت.

 ويقولان لموفد شبكة رووداو الإعلامية الذي زارهم: "هذا العام يعيشون أيام الصوم الكبير للمرة الثالثة كنازحين". 

 57 عاماً عاشاها سوية، ويقولان، إن "داعش دمر منزلهم في بلدة باطنايا"، لافتين إلى أن "المنزل الذي صرفوا كل تعب السنين لبنائه".

 يوجد في المدرسة ست عائلات نازحة أملهم في الصوم الكبير إقامة مراسمهم  وطقوسهم الدينية في قراهم، مؤكدين أن "القداس والصلاة لا تفرق بين نازح  وصاحب مكان كلهم مسيحيون ودعائهم واحد".

 وتحدث الأب في دير السيدة  بألقوش عن معاني الصوم الكبيرة، موضحاً أن "الصوم ليس فقط أربعين يوماً  يمتنع فيها المسيحي عن الطعام ذو المنشأ الحيواني، بل دعاء وصلاة والتقرب  من الله".

 يسكن في مركز ناحية القوش قرابة 500 عائلة نازحة أغلبهم من باطنايا وتللسقف بسهل نينوى.

http://www.rudaw.net/mobile/arabic/kurdistan/0403201714


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مارس 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل برتبة درب الصليب يوم الجمعة الأول من الصوم الكبير*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/
  في تمام الساعة الخامسة من مساء يوم  الجمعة 3 آذار 2017، وهو الجمعة الأول من الصوم الكبير، احتفل غبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، برتبة درب الصليب، وذلك في كنيسة مار اغناطيوس الأنطاكي في  الكرسي البطريركي – المتحف – بيروت.
     شارك في الرتبة صاحبا السيادة  المطرانان مار أثناسيوس متّي متّوكة، ومار ربولا أنطوان بيلوني، والأب حبيب  مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والراهبات الأفراميات، وجمع من المؤمنين.
     خلال الرتبة، تلا غبطته تأمّلات  المراحل الأربع عشرة لدرب الصليب، تتخلّلها الترانيم المناسبة بلحن الآلام.  ثمّ منح غبطته المؤمنين البركة بالصليب المقدس.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مارس 2017)

*معرض الرسم بالحرق على الخشب للفنان "ممتاز نوح فَرّو" في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بهنام شابا شمني

 على قاعة جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في  عنكاوا أفتتح مساء الخميس 2 آذار 2017 المعرض الشخصي الاول للرسم بالحرق  على الخشب للفنان "ممتاز فرّو" المقام برعاية منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون  السريانية بالتعاون مع جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في عنكاوا. حضر حفل  الافتتاح الآباء يعقوب سعدي وداود دوشا وبهنام للو رعاة كنائس برطلي  والنائب رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب العراقي وداود بابا عضو مجلس محافظة  نينوى ونيسان كرومي قائممقام قضاء الحمدانية ورؤساء واعضاء مجالس عشائر  سريان برطلي وأعيان قرة قوش/ بغديدا وأعيان كرمليس وعدد من مسؤولي  الفعاليات الثقافية والمدنية العاملة في عنكاوا وسهل نينوى فضلا عن عدد من  الشخصيات الثقافية والادبية وجمهور من متذوقي الفن والرسم كما حظي المعرض  بتغطية اعلامية من قنوات شعبنا الفضائية والمحلية ايضا.
 وعن المعرض تحدث الفنان "ممتاز فَرّو"  قائلا أن المعرض هو أول بداية لي بالرغم من اني كنت امتلك موهبة الرسم  والتعامل مع الخشب، ولكن هذه الموهبة انصقلت وظهرت خلال سنوات النزوح بعد  ما وجدت ان لي وقت فراغ كبير قاتل يمكن ان استغله في هذا الفن وبتشجيع من  الاهل والاصدقاء والاقارب استمريت في العمل حتى انتجت هذه المجموعة من  اللوحات الفنية. بالرغم من ان هذا النوع من الرسم يختلف عن الرسم بالالوان  المائية  او الزيتية لانه يحتاج الى الدقة ، فاللوحة لا تتحمل اي خطأ، لان  الخطأ لا يمكن تصحيحه ولهذا فالعامل فيه يجب ان يحمل موهبة الرسم والنحت  والخط معا، وما يميز هذا النوع من الرسم انك تستخدم اللون الواحد الذي  تتحكم فيه من خلال استخدام تدرجات هذا اللون لرسم اللوحة.
 وعن ماذا يريد ان يقول الفنان "ممتاز نوح  فرو" المهجر الذي سكن الخيم والكرفانات حتى استقر به الامر ليجلس ويرسم  ويبدع في لوحاته هذه؟ أجاب اريد ان اقول ومن وحي شعار المعرض ان لا زال  فينا قوة ما زالت فينا قدرة على الانتاج والابداع كل في المجال الذي يهتم  به وان الحياة لا بد من ان تستمر. وأضاف كان هذا اليوم هو اسعد يوم في  حياتي لان وجدت اني استطعت ان اقدم شيء جعلت من العالم ان يتذوقه وهي فرحة  وظهر هذا جليا من اهتمامهم ومناقشتهم لي في اللوحات.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يتحدث لإذاعة الفاتيكان عن معاناة العراقيين النازحين ويحث الجميع على الارتداد إلى السلام*







     البطريرك ساكو يتحدث لإذاعة الفاتيكان عن معاناة العراقيين النازحين ويحث الجميع على الارتداد إلى السلام - RV​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اذاعة الفاتيكان/

 في وقت تستمر فيه العمليات العسكرية بهدف  تحرير الموصل من قبضة داعش أجرى القسم الإيطالي في راديو الفاتيكان مقابلة  مع بطريرك بابل للكلدان لويس ساكو الذي شاء أن يسلط الضوء على معاناة  المهجرين والمشردين خصوصا بعد أن تحدثت الأنباء الواردة من المدينة  العراقية عن نزوح أكثر من سبعة عشر ألف شخص يوم الثامن والعشرين من شباط  فبراير الماضي وثلاثة عشر ألفا آخرين يوم الجمعة الفائت.
 وصف البطريرك ساكو الوضع بالمأساوي، لافتا  إلى أن هؤلاء الرجال والنساء والأطفال المشردين يقيمون في الخيام،  ويفتقرون إلى التيار الكهربائي والمياه والطعام وكل ما يوفّر لهم الحياة  الكريمة. وأكد أن هؤلاء ينتظرون مساعدة الآخرين، خصوصا وأنهم يعانون من  البرد في الصحراء، لاسيما خلال ساعات الليل، وأشار غبطته إلى أن هؤلاء  المشردين يخافون من التعرض لأعمال الانتقام والأخذ بالثأر وهم لا يدركون  متى ستنتهي هذه الحرب. كما أن بعض هؤلاء النازحين وجدوا ملجأ لهم في  الأحياء الشرقية من مدينة الموصل التي حررتها مؤخرا القوات النظامية  العراقية.
 وأوضح ساكو في حديثه لإذاعة الفاتيكان أن  البلاد تحتاج اليوم إلى ارتداد الجميع، الارتداد إلى السلام والمغفرة  والتخلي عن الانتقام وإعادة إعمار البلاد والتفكير بالخير العام. وذكّر بأن  المستقبل لا يأتي بعصا سحرية إذ لا بد من صنعه معا. هذا وتحدث غبطته عن  وجود بعض المؤشرات التي تحمل على الأمل في بغداد، لافتا على سبيل المثال  إلى مجيء بعض الشبان الشيعة من النجف للمشاركة في رتبة درب الصليب يوم  الجمعة الفائت. هذا وعبّر ساكو في الختام عن أمله بأن تتبع تحريرَ الموصل  المصالحةُ والوحدة المرتكزة إلى الوطن. وأكد أن جميع العراقيين هم أعضاء  العائلة البشرية الواحدة وأن الدين هو شأن شخصي وبالتالي ينبغي ألا يشكل  حاجزا بين الأشخاص.
 على صعيد آخر، أطلقت بطريركية بابل  للكلدان خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية نداء من أجل تقديم الدعم المالي  لإعادة إعمار القرى المهدمة في سهل نينوى حيث يقيم المسيحيون الذين نزحوا  أمام الزحف الداعشي. وقد وُجه هذا النداء إلى مختلف الرعايا والأبرشيات  والجماعات الكلدانية المنتشرة حول العالم والتي تتألف من مهاجرين عراقيين  وحثّت البطريركية في هذا النداء كل الجماعات الكلدانية في العالم على  مواصلة دعمها السخي لمشاريع إعادة الإعمار. في سياق آخر، عبّرت البطريركية  الكلدانية عن تأييدها لتعيين مراقبين دوليين مهمتهم مراقبة انتهاكات محتملة  من قبل القوات المسلحة التي تقاتل ضد تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية، هذا فضلا عن  السعي إلى الحيلولة دون وقوع صدام محتمل بين الحكومة المركزية والحكومة  المستقلة في كردستان العراق بشأن إدارة المناطق المحررة.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2017)

*المطرانان موسى الشماني وداود شرف والنائب رائد اسحق يزورون مقر قيادة القوات البرية في بغديدا/ قرة قوش*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق

 زار وفد ضم المطران مار طيمثاوس موسى  الشماني مطران ابرشية دير مار متى والمطران مار نيقوديموس داود شرف مطران  الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان والنائب رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب العراقي  والاب يعقوب سعدي  والاب بولس متي، مقر قيادة القوات البرية المتقدم في  بغديدا / قرة قوش. وكان في استقبالهم الفريق الركن رياض جلال توفيق قائد  القوات البرية والعميد الركن قيس مقورتيا يعقوب الضابط في مقر القيادة.  وقدم الوفد خلال الزيارة تهانيه بمناسبة الانتصارات التي حققتها وتحققها  القوات العسكرية بمختلف تشكيلاتها وصنوفها في معركتها التي تستهدف تحرير  الموصل من ايدي تنظيم داعش الارهابي، كما ثمن الوفد دور القوات العسكرية في  تحرير سهل نينوى وفي حمايته وحماية ممتلكات المواطنين، وفي هذا السياق  استفسر الوفد عن بعض الخروقات والتجاوزات التي حدثت في المنطقة في الاونة  الاخيرة، من جانبه وعد الفريق الركن قائد القوات البرية الوفد بمتابعة  الموضوع ومحاسبة المقصرين مؤكدا عدم حدوث مثل هذه الخروقات منذ تسلمه  لمهامه في القاطع. هذا وقام الوفد برفقة الفريق الركن رياض جلال توفيق  بجولة تفقدية في دير مار يوحنا الديلمي الواقع على أطراف بلدة بغديدا ليودع  بعدها بنفس الحفاوة التي استقبل بها.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يشارك في ملتقى السليمانية الخامس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
  شارك صباح يوم الاربعاء 8 شباط 2017 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو في ملتقى السليمانية الخامس بدعوة  من الدكتور برهم صالح راعي المؤتمر الذي نظمته الجامعة الامريكية في  السليمانية وحضره رئيس الوزراء العراقي ورئيس مجلس النواب ووزراء ونواب  وسياسيون من حكومة المركز وحكومة الاقليم وشخصيات من الدول العربية والغرب  وعدد كبير من المفكرين.

 وفي الحلقة الذي اشترك فيها غبطة  البطريرك ساكو حول المشهد السياسي العراقي: خرائط التسوية وتسوية الخريطة  قال غبطته: انا مواطن عراقي ورجل دين ولست سياسياً. اقول صراحة ان المشهد  العراقي موجع وهناك احباط عند عموم الناس من المؤتمرات والخطابات، فالناس  تنتظر افعالا. ثمة حاجة ملحة إلى رؤية متماسكة وموحدة لإعادة بناء الدولة  والمجتمع بقراءة وتحليل الوضع الحالي وإعداد مستقبل أفضل، وقد عرضها بشكل  ايجابي السيد رئيس الوزراء د. حيدر العبادي هذا الصباح. انه لن يقدر ان  يفعل معجزة من دون توحيد الطبقة السياسية وتعاون الجميع من اجل العراق  وتغليب المصلحة العامة على المصلحة الخاصة.

 – الواجب يحتم علينا  ان نبني دولة وطنية دستورية ديمقراطية، حديثة، دولة المواطنة، لا أقلية  فيها ولا دولة اغلبية. دولة تقوم على التنوع والتعدد وليس على التمايز  والإقصاء والإلغاء، دولة مدنية ديمقراطية حيادية تضمن المواطنة الكاملة لكل  شخص والتساوي. و"الدولة المدنية" تختلف عن "الدولة العلمانية" التي تتعارض  مع الدين، أما الدولة المدنية فهي لا تعزل الدين عن الحياة العامة، إنما  تحترم قيمه، لتطوير مجتمع سليم وشامل، فقد اختبرنا كيف، في غياب الدولة صبت  الطائفية والمحاصصة والفساد على العراق نار جهنم. يجب فصل الدين عن الدولة  ولا مستقبل لنا غير ذلك، لنتعلم من خبرة فصل الكنيسة عن الدولة في الغرب.  الدولة المدنية ترسخ اللحمة الوطنية والنسيج الواحد، إنها دولة تطبق  القانون والعدالة والمساواة على الجميع، دولة تحمي الكل وتدافع عن الكل  وتمنع حصول أي تعديات على أحد.

 – تعزيز ثقافة السلام والتعاون بين المواطنين تحت خيمة المواطنة الواحدة وتنمية روح الانتماء عبر وسائل الإعلام والتواصل الاجتماعي.

 – إعادة صياغة الدستور والقوانين بعقول وقلوب منفتحة على الجميع واحترام  كرامة المواطن وحرية التعبير والمعتقد خصوصا كرامة المرأة ودور الشباب… مع  احترام تطلعاتهم وخياراتهم الحياتية.

 – تجديد الخطاب الديني  فكريا وعمليا من اجل التصدي للإرهاب ونبذ العنف وتحريف المفاهيم، وأن تقود  تجديد هذا الخطاب، المرجعيات الإسلامية والمسيحية، فالإرهاب ليس ضد  المسيحيين فحسب، إنما يطال العراقيين كافة.

 – إعادة صياغة المناهج التعليمية لترسيخ مفاهيم الوحدة الوطنية.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2017)

*الرابطة الكلدانية تبحث كيفية الحفاظ على  الوجود المسيحي في المنطقة وإعادة إعمار سهل نينوى مع قيادات في الحزب  الديمقراطي الكردستاني *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار يوم الاثنين الموافق ٦ أذار ٢٠١٦  السيد صفاء صباح هندي رئيس الرابطة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم والدكتور  امانج فرنسيس مسؤول فرع اربيل للرابطة عدد من قيادات الحزب الديمقراطي  الكردستاني في أربيل بمناسبة تسلمهم مهام عملهم الجديد، حيث زارو كل من  السيد أحمد كاني مسؤول الفرع الثاني والسيد علي حسين مسؤول العلاقات  الداخلية والسيد هوشيار سويلي مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية للحزب الديمقراطي  الكردستاني ،

 وقدم وفد الرابطة التهاني للسادة المسؤولين بمناسبة  تسلمهم مهام مناصبهم الجديدة متمنيا لهم التوفيق والنجاح لخدمة شعب اقليم  كردستان ، وقد جرى الحديث عن الوضع العام في العراق عموما وإقليم كردستان  خاصة وكيفية الحفاظ على الوجود المسيحي في المنطقة وإعادة الإعمار لبلدات  سهل نينوى ومرحلة مابعد داعش ، وقد قدم السادة المسؤولين شكرهم لهذه  الزيارة مؤكدين على متانة العلاقات بين الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني  والمكون المسيحي بما يخدم المصلحة العامة ، وقد حضر هذه اللقاءات السيد أنو  عبدوكا مسؤول محلية عنكاوا للحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني.

    أعلام الرابطة الكلدانية
http://www.chaldeanleague.org
https://www.facebook.com/الرابطة-الكلدانية-


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2017)

*بيان من اتحاد النساء الاشوري بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للمرأة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2017)

*اهالي قرية هاوريسك يثمنون دعم منظمة (كابني ) وبرامجها الانسانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني )-الاعلام
 ثمن اهالي قرية هاوريسك ، دور منظمة  (كابني ) من خلال تنفيذ انشطتها الانسانية التي اسهمت ،بتقديم العديد من  الخدمات للقرية ،جاء ذلك خلال زيارة  كاهن كنيسة الارمن الارثوذكس في  القرية الاب  ديران سركيسيان، للمنظمة ،حيث كان باستقباله الاب شليمون ايشو  رئيس مجلس ادارة المنظمة  والمدير التنفيذي الارشمندريت عمانوئيل يوخنا ..
 وقدم الاب سركيسيان ،بالنيابة عن الرعية  وابناء القرية ،الشكر الى المنظمة ،لمساعدتها المستمرة الى القرية منذ  بداية رجوع العوائل اليها عام 2006 والى اليوم ،مشيرا لاستمرار الدعم عبر  العديد من البرامج الانسانية  التي شملت  بناء الكنيسة وتوفير العديد من  فرص العمل ونقل الطلبة والعيادة المتنقلة وغيرها ،حيث قدم  الاب  هدية باسم  القرية الى منظمة (كابني) هي لوحة تعبر عن عشاء الرب الاخير مع تلاميذه .
  من جهته اشار المدير التنفيذي لمنظمة (كابني ) ،بان قرية هاوريسك واهلها  هم مثالا للاقتداء حيث عكسوا ارادة الحياة والاصرار على تحقيق الامال رغم  الصعاب ،واضاف الارشمندريت عمانوئيل يوخنا  بان القرية المذكورة قرية حية  عامرة تبشر بالخير، مختتما بان منظمة (كابني )لم ولن تتاخر في تقديم ما  يمكن لها تقديمه من برامج دعم وتنمية تحقيقا لشعارها: ليبقى الامل حيا.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يشارك في اعمال مؤتمر السلام العالمي في مانيلا / فلبين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 مانيلا/فلبين
 وصل بتأريخ 27/2/2017 وفد من المجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري متمثلاً برئيس المجلس شمس الدين كوركيس و  هالان هرمز عضو المجلس الشعبي و سكرتير مجلس محافظه اربيل للمشاركة في  أعمال المؤتمر العالمي للسلام لعام 2017 والذي ينعقد تحت عنوان (الاخلاق و  إلابداع سمة القادة ) والذي حضره ما يقارب من 1500 شخص و يضمون رؤوساء دول و  مسؤولين حكوميين و رجال أعمال و رجال دين و ممثلين منظمات المجتمع المدني و  الذي يعمل من أجل ترسيخ السلام في العالم ومن المنظومة الاخلاقيه الساميه و  التسامح الديني و العيش المشترك و قبول الاخر والاهتمام بنشر الثقافة  العامة تحت مبادئ الانسانية عائلة واحدة تحت لواء الله . وقد شارك الوفد في  فعاليات اليوم الاول و الثاني و الثالث و الرابع بالاشتراك مع ديفيد ميخو و  جلال تومي من مؤسسه السلام العالمي كوردستان العراق .
 وقد التقى وفد المجلس بالسيد جيم فلن  الرئيس الدولي للمؤسسه والسيد جان ديكسون مسؤول شؤون العلاقات للمنظمة مع  الرئيس فنيسيا سوريزو رئيس بارغواي السابق ، و رئيس تجمع رؤوساء امريكا  اللاتينية ، ومع عدد أخر من المسؤولين و المشاركين .


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2017)

*محافظ أربيل يفتتح المعرض الفلكلوري السياحي في قاعة فندق كلاسي بعنكاوا*




 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بمناسبة الاحتفال بأعياد آذار ونوروز ووسط  حضور رسمي وجماهيري أفتتح محافظ أربيل نوزاد هادي صباح الاربعاء 2017 / 3 /  8 المعرض الفلكلوري السياحي الذي اقامته شركة أجنحة كوردستان وبالتعاون مع  فندق كلاسي في عنكاوا وحضر فعاليات أفتتاح المعرض رئيس هيئة السياحة في  إقليم كوردستان مولوي جبار ومدير ناحية عنكاوا جلال حبيب عزيز وعدد من  اعضاء برلمان كوردستان ورؤساء وممثلي الاحزاب السياسية ومنظمات المجتمع  المدني العاملة في الإقليم ورؤساء ومسؤولي الدوائر الخدمية والامنية في  عنكاوا.
 ثم تجول محافظ أربيل والحضور في أجنحة  المعرض حيث قال المشرف على المعرض ازاد يلدا مرقس من شركة أجنحة كوردستان  مسؤول المجاميع السياحية في الشركة قال إن الاستعدادت والتحضيرات لاقامة  هذا المعرض هذه السنة استغرقت مدة ثلاثة اشهر وان مايحتويه هذا المعرض من  أجنحة مختلفة تمثل الطبيعة الخلابة لكوردستان والتأريخ العريق بآثاره  ومتاحفه من المنحوتات والقلاع والكهوف اضافة إلى المراكز الترفيهية  والضيافة الممتازة في مطاعم ومقاهي وفنادق كوردستان، وأضاف مرقس أن هذا  المعرض يعبر عن الواقع السياحي في كوردستان العراق كما يعبر عن الطموح الذي  لا يتوقف من أجل تحسين القطاع السياحي وجعله صناعة من الجمال والرفاهية،  هذا وغطت قناة عشتار الفضائية وموقعها الالكتروني فعاليات أفتتاح هذا  المعرض الذي اُقيم على قاعة فندق كلاسي في عنكاوا.
 وفي الختام تحدث محافظ أربيل نوزاد هادي  لقناة عشتار الفضائية عن اهمية اقامة مثل هذه المعارض والنشاطات السياحية  التي تعبر عن الواقع الحقيقي لإقليم كوردستان وللتعايش السلمي بين جميع  المكونات المختلفة التي تعيش في الإقليم رغم التغييرات التي حصلت في  المنطقة ورغم تحديات حرب داعش والمشاكل السياسية والاقتصادية، وأضاف محافظ  أربيل أن جهود القطاع الخاص في كوردستان هي مكان اعتزاز وتقدير لدى  المسؤولين في الإقليم من أجل تطوير الجانب السياحي الثقافي المهم.









































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2017)

*في حفل غداء صيامي للنازحين الفقراء الرّابطة السّريانية: همّ المسيحية المشرقية والنازحين في صميم نضالنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أكّدت الرابطة السريانية أنّ قضية مسيحيي  الشرق تجاوزت في خطورتها حتى الابادة البطيئة، لان شعوبنا تقتلع وتهجر من  أرضها، ولم يبقَ لها أملٌ ولا رجاء في قيامة أوطان تحترم التنوع والتعدد.  وشددت على أن كل ما نفعله من أجل صمود أهلنا في ديارهم ، وحسن اقامتهم في  لبنان هو قليل واعدة بأنها ستبقى الصوت الصارخ المدافع عنهم والقلب المفتوح  لكل قضاياهم.
  جاء ذلك في كلمة للرابطة ألقاها رئيس  لجنة الشباب السيًد جبران كلّي في حفل غداء صيامي لأكثر من مئة عائلة في  نادي نشرو في البوشرية حضره مطران جبل لبنان جورج صليبا والمغترب الدكتور  الياس دنحو مدير تلفزيون سوريويو سات أمين عام الرابطة جورج اسيو، العميد  المتقاعد جان شمعون، رئيس نادي النسر جورج شاهين مدير مستوصف مار افرام د.  جيمي سعدو رئيس صندوق التعاضد السرياني حكمت اسيو رئيسة لجنة المراة سهام  الزوقي مدير الفريق الرياضي جوزف جزراوي.
  و قال كلي باسم الرابطة في هذا الزمن  الصيامي نصلي حتى يتوقف الدمار وهدم الكنائس، وحتى يستيقظ العالم على هول  القضية. إننا نشكر كل من يقف معنا لنساعد الناس والفقراء والنازحين وخاصة  السيد كابي كولان من السويد الذي  رعى وقدّم كل فعاليات هذا الحفل.
 وقدمت الرابطة مئة حصة غذائية للعائلات.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2017)

*تصريح صحفي صادر عن رؤساء وممثلي الاحزاب الكلدانية السريانية الاشورية (المسيحية)*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 عقد رؤساء وممثلو الاحزاب الكلدانية  السريانية الاشورية (المسيحية) صباح يوم الثلاثاء المصادف 7 آذار 2017  بقاعة المركز الاكاديمي الاجتماعي بعنكاوا، مؤتمرا صحفيا حول مذكرة المطالب  القومية الموقعة من قبل أحزاب شعبنا والتي ستُبعث الى الرئاسات الثلاث.
 جاء هذا المؤتمر للتأكيد على وحدة الخطاب  السياسي والمطالب لأبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري على مستوى العراق  والاقليم من خلال ممثليه بعد ما آلت اليه الأوضاع في الوطن وتعرضه  لاستهدافات مستمرة وهجمات منظمة آخرها احتلال داعش لمناطقنا في الموصل وسهل  نينوى التي أدت الى كارثة حقيقية هددت وجوده على أرضه التأريخية وانطلاقا  من الشعور بالمسؤولية ازاء شعبنا وكل المخاطر التي تواجهه من خلال هذه  المذكرة نطالب الرئاسات الاتحادية الثلاث ورئاسات اقليم كوردستان العراق  بتحقيق مطالبنا التي تعزز الثقة وتعيد الأمل والبسمة من أجل غد أفضل وترسيخ  الشراكة وتعميق روح التآخي في الوطن وأكد المؤتمر على تفعيل القرار رقم  (16) لمجلس الوزراء بجلسته المرقمة (3) بتأريخ 21/1/2014 والذ أقر الموافقة  المبدئية على استحداث محافظة نينوى واستكمال الاجراءات التشريعية  والادارية المطلوبة لتنفيذ القرار.
  ومن جهة أخرى طالب المؤتمر مجلس الأمن  الدولي بإصدار قرار من أجل حماية المكونات في سهل نينوى وأن يكون لبعثة  الأمم المتحدة في العراق (يونامي) حق مراقبة الأوضاع الأمنية والتنموية  والحد من سياسات سلب الإرادة وفرض الهيمنة في عموم سهل نينوى من خلال انشاء  مكاتب لهذا الغرض وتنسيب مراقبين للقيام بالازم.
 وأضاف المؤتمر: لكون المنطقة (سهل نينوى)  شهدت صراعات سياسية بين اقليم كوردستان والحكومة الاتحادية وكذلك الصراعات  الطائفية بين مختلف المكونات الشعب العراقي وتغييب رأي اهلها قسرا في رسم  مستقبل المنطقة، لذا نطالب بإبعاد سهل نينوى عن الصراعات السياسية واعطاء  أهلها كامل الحق في رسم مستقبل منطقتهم بعيدا عن الضغوط من أي طرف كان وأن  يكون لأبناء المنطقة (سهل نينوى) حقهم الدستوري بإدارة منطقتهم وحمايتها.
 وأما على مستوى الاقليم فأكد المؤتمر على  ضرورة انهاء مشكلة التجاوزات التي طالت مناطقنا بأسرع وقت ممكن وبإتخاذ  الاجراءات والحلول الجذرية لها بالاضافة الى اقرار الحكم الذاتي لشعبنا في  مناطق تواجده ضمن الاقليم في دستوره الدائم.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2017)

*ورقة المطاليب المقدمة من تجمع التنظيمات الكلدانية السريانية الاشورية الى حكومة الاقليم والحكومة المركزية والجهات الدولية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/

































​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2017)

*مجلس كركوك يعلن تشكيل أول مجلس للطوائف المسيحية في المحافظة*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - السومرية نيوز/
 أعلن مجلس محافظة كركوك، الاثنين، عن  تشكيل أول مجلس للطوائف المسيحية في المحافظة، مشيرا الى أن المجلس يهدف  الى مناقشة أوضاع المكون ودعم التعايش السلمي له، فيما دعا المؤسسات التي  تمثل المسيحيين الى الانضمام لهذا المجلس.

 وقال رئيس المجلس  ريبوار الطالباني في حديث لـ السومرية نيوز، إنه "تم تشكيل أول مجلس  للطوائف المسيحية في المحافظة، ليكون له دور مهم في مناقشة أوضاع المسيحيين  في كركوك، فضلا عن دعم التعايش السلمي وجعل موقف المسيحيين موحدا".

 وأضاف الطالباني، أن "لدينا عددا من النقاط طرحناها في ورقة أُعدت من مجلس  المحافظة للتعامل مع جميع ممثلي المسيحيين في هذا المجلس"، مبينا أن "هناك  وثيقة موحدة سيتم توجيهها لجميع المكونات المسيحية في كركوك، وأن أية  مؤسسة مسيحية تكون ممثلة للمسيحيين فنحن نرحب بها لتكون ضمن المجلس المعلن  عنه اليوم".

 من جهته، قال راعي كنيسة مريم العذراء القس صليوا  توما في حديث لـ السومرية نيوز، إن "مجلس المحافظة يعمل على توحيد الكلمة  والصف للمسيحيين وجمعهم تحت قبة مجلس الطوائف المسيحية والغاية هو لتوحيد  الموقف والكلمة وترسيخ العيش المشترك ونيل حقوق المكون المسيحي، وكركوك هي  المحافظة الوحيدة في العراق التي تدعم بقاء المسيحيين وتحمي حقوقهم".

 من جانبه قال راعي الكنيسة الإنجيلية القس هيثم الجزراوي في حديث لـ  السومرية نيوز، إن "مجلس كركوك يعمل على توحيد كلمة المسيحيين في وحدة  الموقف والخطوة ومجلس الطوائف المسيحية هو الاول من نوعه في العراق ونحن  ندعو الجميع لان يشاركونا في هذا المجلس ليكون مرجعية موحدة للمسيحيين".

 ودعا الجزراوي جميع رعاة الكنائس والأبرشيات في العالم الى "عدم تشجيع  الهجرة وضرورة عودة المهاجرين الى مسكانهم"، مشيرا الى أن "المسيحيين عامل  دعم في المجتمع العراقي".

 وتابع أن "عودة النازحين في نينوى الى  منازلهم واعمارها يتطلب الدعم من اقاربهم، فالمسيحيون هم مكون اصيل وجزء من  حضارات بلاد الرافدين وعشنا أبا عن جد في هذه الارض".

 يذكر أن  مجهولين قاموا، في وقت سابق، بتدمير مقبرة مسيحية مساحتها 20 دونما قرب  منطقة العمل الشعبي (10 كم شمال غربي كركوك)، تعود لمطلع خمسينيات القرن  الماضي، وحطموا 30 قبرا فيها، وهي المرة الثانية التي يحدث فيها مثل هذا  العمل، إذ سبق وأن تعرضت المقبرة لمحاولة تخريب مماثلة قبل هذه الحادثة.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بالقداس الالهي في السليمانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 احتفل مساء يوم الاربعاء 8 اذار 2017 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة مار يوسف  الكلدانية في السليمانية وقد رافقه بالاحتفال راعي الابرشية سيادة المطران  مار يوسف توما والمعاون البطريركي مار باسيليوس يلدو والاب ايمن عزيز، خوري  الرعية.
 وفي موعظته تحدث غبطة البطريرك عن الايمان  بالرب يسوع والمثال الذي اعطاه شعبنا المسيحي بالعراق من التمسك  بإيمانه وارضه وتراثه بوجه داعش، لذا نحتاج بهذه المرحلة تقوية الاواصر  وترتيب بيتنا والالتفاف حول الكنيسة والرابطة الكلدانية والمشاركة في جميع  الفعاليات، كما طلب الصلاة من اجل المرأة في عيدها العالمي الذي يصادف هذا  اليوم، حيث انها الام والاخت والزوجة والمربية.
 وفي ختام القداس، تجمع المؤمنين لاخذ بركة غبطة البطريرك والسادة الاساقفة.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 مارس 2017)

*فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء الآشوري والنادي الثقافي الآشوري يقيمان حفل شاي بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للمرأة في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 أربيل- سوزان يوخنا

     بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للمرأة اقام  فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء الآشوري والنادي الثقافي الآشوري يوم الاربعاء 8  آذار 2017، حفل شاي للنساء وعلى قاعة النادي .
   حضر الحفل كل من السيدة لينا عزريا  والسيدة وحيدة ياقو عضوات برلمان الاقليم والسيدة باسمة يوسف الوزيرة وعضوة  برلمان السابقة والسيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة فرع أربيل للاتحاد وعدد من  عضوات الهيئة الادارية وعضوات فرع أربيل للاتحاد ، الى جانب كل من السيدة  جاكلين نابليون ومريم يوليوس عضوات الهيئة الادارية للنادي الثقافي الآشوري  وعضوات لجنة سيدات كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان في عنكاوا وجمع كبير من نساء  شعبنا.
    تضمن الحفل القاء كلمات بالمناسبة  ،كلمة السيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة فرع أربيل للاتحاد هنأت فيها الحاضرات  جميعا والمرأة العراقية ونساء العالم عامة والمرأة الكلدانية السريانية  الآشورية خاصة بيومها العالمي وتطرقت الى تاريخ هذا اليوم ، وكلمة النادي  الثقافي الآشوري القتها الآنسة سافينا رفائيل عضوة الهيئة الادارية للنادي  قدمت التهنئة للحاضرات بالمناسبة وتطرقت الى دور المرأة الآشورية ومكانتها  عبر التاريخ، وقراءة البيان الذي اصدره الاتحاد بالمناسبة من قبل السيدة  سوزان يوخنا مسؤولة مكتب الاعلام في الاتحاد،وتخلل الحفل ايضا فعاليات  ومسابقات متنوعة، وعرض لثلاثة رموز تمثل المرأة "العلم الآشوري،الملكة  شميرام، وعشتار"مع نبذة لكل من هذه الازياء ومالذي تمثله،وبمشاركة الفنانة  سعاد الياس التي اطربت الحضور بباقة من اغانيها الجميلة تواصلت فقرات  الحفل، والذي تخلله ايضا توزيع هدايا قدمت من قبل السيد اداي ايوان للنساء  اللواتي عمرهن 63 عاما فما فوق من المتقاعدات وربات البيوت تقديرا لما قدمن  من تضحيات خلال مسيرة حياتهن .


----------



## paul iraqe (10 مارس 2017)

*الرابطة الكلدانية تبحث كيفية الحفاظ على  الوجود المسيحي في المنطقة وإعادة إعمار سهل نينوى مع قيادات في الحزب  الديمقراطي الكردستاني *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار يوم الاثنين الموافق ٦ أذار ٢٠١٦  السيد صفاء صباح هندي رئيس الرابطة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم والدكتور  امانج فرنسيس مسؤول فرع اربيل للرابطة عدد من قيادات الحزب الديمقراطي  الكردستاني في أربيل بمناسبة تسلمهم مهام عملهم الجديد، حيث زارو كل من  السيد أحمد كاني مسؤول الفرع الثاني والسيد علي حسين مسؤول العلاقات  الداخلية والسيد هوشيار سويلي مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية للحزب الديمقراطي  الكردستاني ،

 وقدم وفد الرابطة التهاني للسادة المسؤولين بمناسبة  تسلمهم مهام مناصبهم الجديدة متمنيا لهم التوفيق والنجاح لخدمة شعب اقليم  كردستان ، وقد جرى الحديث عن الوضع العام في العراق عموما وإقليم كردستان  خاصة وكيفية الحفاظ على الوجود المسيحي في المنطقة وإعادة الإعمار لبلدات  سهل نينوى ومرحلة مابعد داعش ، وقد قدم السادة المسؤولين شكرهم لهذه  الزيارة مؤكدين على متانة العلاقات بين الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني  والمكون المسيحي بما يخدم المصلحة العامة ، وقد حضر هذه اللقاءات السيد أنو  عبدوكا مسؤول محلية عنكاوا للحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني.

    أعلام الرابطة الكلدانية
http://www.chaldeanleague.org
https://www.facebook.com/الرابطة-الكلدانية-


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2017)

*  قداسة البطريرك مار كوركيس الثالث صليوا يستقبل وفد قادة أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري السياسية*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار وفد من قيادة أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري السياسية يوم السبت الموافق 11 / 3 / 2017 قداسة  البطريرك مار كوركيس الثالث صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في مقر  أقامته في أربيل ، وتم خلال اللقاء تسليم قداسته نسخة من ورقة المطالب التي  تم التوقيع عليها من قبل رؤساء أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا السياسية في 6 / 3 /  2017 والتي تؤكد على وحدة الخطاب السياسي والمطالب المركزية لشعبنا  على  مستوى العراق وأقليم كوردستان ، من أجل رسم مستقبله كشريك حقيقي في الوطن .
  علما أن ورقة المطالب تتضمن تفعيل وتنفيذ  القرار رقم 16 لمجلس الوزراء العراقي بجلسته الثالثة بتأريخ 21 /1 / 2014  والذي أقر الموافقة المبدئية على أستحداث محافظة سهل نينوى لجميع المكونات  المتعايشة فيه ، ومطالبة مجلس الأمن الدولي بأصدار قرار من أجل حماية  المكونات في سهل نينوى ، كذلك المطالبة بأبعاد وأخراج سهل نينوى عن دائرة  الصراعات السياسية والعسكرية ، وأعتبارها شريطا أخضرا ( تحييدها سياسيا  وعسكريا ) وأعطاء أهلها كل الحق في رسم مستقبل منطقتهم بعدا عن كل الضغوط ،  كما أكدت المطالب على الحكومة العراقية الأخذ بألتزاماتها الدستورية  والأسراع بأعمار وتأهيل بلداتنا في البنية التحتية والمساكن المدمرة في سهل  نينوى وضمان عودة آمنة للأهالي وتعويضهم تعويضا عادلا ، كذلك رفض كل  الممارسات التي تهدف الى فرض سياسة ( أمر واقع ) على مناطق الأقليات بعدا  عن رؤاهم وتطلعاتهم المستقبلية ورفض كل طبخة سياسية لتقسيم مناطق الأقليات .
  أما بالنسبة لمطالبنا في أقليم كوردستان  أكدت الورقة على أدراج وتثبيت المادة ( 35 ) من مسودة دستور أقليم كوردستان  في الدستور الدائم بأقرار الحكم الذاتي لشعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري (  المسيحي ) في منطق تواجده ، وتطبيق المادة ( 3 ) بالفقرتين رابعا وخامسا  من القانون رقم ( 5 ) لسنة 2015 الخاص بحماية المكونات في كوردستان -  العراق ، وأنهاء مشكلة التجاوزات التي طالت مناطق تواجد شعبنا في الأقليم  بأسرع وقت ممكم بأتخاذ الأجراءات والحلول الجذرية لحلها .
 هذا وقد أبدى قداسة البطريرك مار كوركيس  الثالث صليوا دعمه وتأييده لما جاء في الورقة من مطالب دستورية مشروعة تضمن  بقاء ووجود أبناء شعبنا في مناطقه التأريخية ، كما أكد قداسته ضرورة  التحرك على المستوى المحلي والدولي للمساهمة في سرعة أعادة أعمار قرانا  ومددنا التي دمرت أثناء أحتلالها من قبل ما يسمى ب( داعش ) والأضرار  الكبيرة التي لحقت بها أثناء تحريرها ، وذلك لضمان عودة أبناء شعبنا  النازحين والمهجرين الى مدنهم وقراهم وتعويضهم تعويضا عادلا .

 أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا السياسية
   12  مارس  2017

















​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2017)

*بيان صادر عن أمانة سرّ بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكية اجتماع المجلس الإستشاري الأعلى للطائفة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 -اجتماع المجلس الإستشاري الأعلى لطائفة السريان الكاثوليك يوجّه صرخةً للأطراف السياسية المسيحية واللبنانية .
 -مطالباً بعدم تجاهُل مطلبهم المحق بمقعدين نيابيين: واحد للسريان الكاثوليك، وواحد للسريان الأرثوذكس .
 -يطالب المجلس بتمثيل السريان في وظائف الفئتين الأولى والثانية في التعيينات الإدارية في الدولة اللبنانية .
      عقد المجلس الإستشاري الأعلى لطائفة  السريان الكاثوليك اجتماعه الدوري برئاسة صاحب الغبطة البطريرك مار  اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، وتدارس فيه  شؤون الطائفة والوطن. وفي نهايته، أصدر بياناً هنّأ فيه القيادات العسكرية  اللبنانية الجديدة المعيَّنة في مواقع المسؤولية، متمنّياً للقادة  العسكريين الجدد النجاح في أداء المهمّات الملقاة على عاتقهم في ظلّ هذه  الظروف الإستثنائية التي يمرّ فيها الوطن والمنطقة.
     وجدّد المجلس المطالبة والتذكير لجميع  القيادات السياسية اللبنانية، وتحديداً المسيحية منها، بوجوب رفع الإهمال  والإقصاء والتهميش الذي يصيب أبناء الطائفة السريانية الكاثوليكية في  الوظائف العامّة والإدارات الرسمية، مطالباً بتعيين "سريان" في وظائف  الفئتين الأولى والثانية خلال التعيينات الإدارية التي ستصدر تباعاً،  منبّهاً إلى أنّ حرمان السريان من حقوقهم هذه له ارتداداته السلبية في هذا  الزمن الصعب، حيث يُضطهَد أبناء الشعب السرياني في بلادهم في العراق وسوريا  ويهجَّرون إلى بلاد الإنتشار، والوطن لبنان واحد من هذه الدول التي تستقبل  النازحين من العراق وسوريا حيث يعاني السريان مختلف أنواع الصعاب  والمشقّات التي تتطلّب أكبر مساعدة ممكنة من الدولة اللبنانية وجمعيات  المجتمع المدني والدولي.
     كما شدّد المجلس على المطالب الواردة  ضمن نص الوثيقة المشتركة الموقَّعة بين بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك مار  اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان وبطريرك السريان الأرثوذكس مار اغناطيوس أفرام  الثاني، بتاريخ 9/5/2016، والتي تهدف إلى إعادة الحق إلى المكوّن السرياني  في المجتمع اللبناني، وفيها طالب البطريركان بإخراج طائفتيهما من تسمية  "الأقلّيات"، وتعديل قانون الإنتخاب لجهة زيادة عدد النواب واستحداث مقعدين  نيابيين في مجلس النواب اللبناني: واحد للسريان الأرثوذكس، وواحد للسريان  الكاثوليك، وتسمية وزير سرياني في كلّ حكومة يتمّ تشكيلها، وتمثيل السريان  في وظائف الفئة الأولى والوظائف العامّة في مختلف مرافق الدولة، وفي كلٍّ  من الأسلاك القضائية والعسكرية والأمنية والديبلوماسية.
     وفي هذا الإطار، أعرب المجتمعون عن  أسفهم لعدم تجاوُب الأطراف السياسية كافةً مع هذه المطالب المحقّة الواردة  في نص هذه الوثيقة المشتركة، بحيث يغيّبونها ويتجاهلونها لدى طرحهم بحث  موضوع قانون الإنتخابات العتيد، وهذا ما سيؤدّي إلى خيبة أمل كبيرة للمكوّن  السرياني، ويؤّثر على مشاركته في الإنتخابات النيابية المقبلة.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يستقبل الامين العام للمؤتمر الوطني العراقي والدكتور هشام الصميدعي في مقر البطريركية ببغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية
 استقبل مساء يوم السبت 11 اذار 2017 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو في مقر البطريركية الكلدانية في  بغداد السيد اراس حبيب، الامين العام للمؤتمر الوطني العراقي الذي كان  يرأسه المرحوم الدكتور أحمد الجلبي والوفد المرافق له، وبحث معه اوضاع  البلد وما يمكن تقديمه في المرحلة الحالية للنهوض بالعراق من خلال التأكيد  على الدولة المدنية والمواطنة.
 كما زارَ مساء نفس اليوم الدكتور الشيخ  هشام الصميدعي مقر البطريركية الكلدانية في المنصور واستقبله غبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو.
 في البداية شكر الدكتور الصميدعي غبطته  على استقباله مع شيوخ العشائر في كنيسة انتقال العذراء قبل اسبوع وثمن  مواقف غبطة البطريرك الوطنية واقترح مشاركة البطريرك ساكو في بعض اللقاءات  التي تعزز دور الكنيسة ومساندتها لتبني مشروع المصالحة الوطنية والاصلاح  وتعزيز مفهوم المواطنة وترسيخ العيش المشترك.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي.






​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2017)

*اتحاد النساء الآشوري يحضر كونفرانس اليوم العالمي للمرأة في أربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أربيل / سوزان يوخنا
   تحت عنوان " دور ونضال المرأة بين اليوم  والامس " اقامت منظمة " ريباز فاونديشن" وبالتنسيق مع اتحاد نساء كردستان  صباح يوم السبت 11 آذار 2017 والذي يصادف "ذكرى انتفاضة مدينة أربيل " ،  كونفرانس اليوم العالمي للمرأة وعلى قاعة فندق ديدمان في أربيل.
   حضره السيد نوزاد هادي محافظ أربيل  والسيد درباز كوسرت رسول رئيس المنظمة ، الى جانب عدد من اعضاء وعضوات  برلمان الاقليم الحالي والسابق والسيد هلمت هموندي المنسق العام لريباز  فاونديشن، ومسؤولي وممثلي المؤسسات النسوية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني بضمنهم  السيدة سوزان يوخنا مسؤولة مكتب الاعلام لاتحاد النساء الآشوري.
   بعد الترحيب بالحضور من قبل السيدة لافا  فاروق مديرة المنظمة،ابتدأ الكونفرانس بالوقوف دقيقة صمت اجلالا لارواح   جميع شهيدات الاقليم والعالم المناضلات من اجل حقوق المرأة ، بعدها جاءت  كلمة السيد نوزاد هادي محافظ أربيل هنأ فيها جميع المشاركات في الكونفرانس  باليوم العالمي للمرأة والذي يتزامن مع الذكرى السنوية لانتفاضة مدينة  أربيل ، وتطرق ايضا الى أهمية هذا اليوم التاريخي 11 آذار 1991 باعتباره  صفحة جديدة لمدينة أربيل فقبل 26 عاما فيه انتفضت جميع القوى ضد النظام  الدكتاتوري.
   بعدها تم تكريم عدد من النساء الناشطات  من قبل ريباز فاونديشن واتحاد نساء كردستان تثمينا لما قدمن من تضحيات خلال  مسيرة حياتهن، بعدها جاء عرض مختصر حول " دور نساء أربيل في الحياة  السياسية للفترة من 1945 ـ 1991" من قبل د. احمد حمد امين وتضمن جدول  برنامج الكونفرانس ايضا جلسة حوارية بعنوان " طرق دعم قدرات المرأة " جاءت  بثلاث محاور ، المحور الاول تحدثت فيه أ. تارا اسعدي حول "دور التعليم في  وصول المراة لمراكز القرار" والمحور الثاني تحدث فيه الكاتب جمال حسين "  الدين و دور المرأة في القيادة " وفي المحور الثالث تحدثت د.ريواس فايق حول  " المرأة القيادية والقانون والسياسة "وادارت الجلسة السيدة بريز عمر  مسؤولة فرع أربيل لاتحاد نساء كردستان ،وشهدت الجلسة اسئلة ومداخلات من قبل  الحضور اجاب عليها المحاضرين في ختام الجلسة.
   اختتم الكونفرانس بكلمة السيدة بريز عمر ، تلتها تقديم معزوفات على آلة الكمنجة والبيانو.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يقدم ورقة مطاليب تجمع التنظيمات الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية للمفوض السامي لحقوق الانسان للامم المتحدة في جنيف*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 جنيف/
 في 8/آذار /2017 قدم كامل زومايا مسؤول  مكتب المانيا للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري ورقة مطاليب تجمع  التنظيمات الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية للمقر الرئيسي للمفوضية السامية  لحقوق الانسان للامم المتحدة في قصر ويلسون في جنيف ، جاء ذلك على هامش  مشاركة المجلس الشعبي في الدورة الرابعة والثلاثون لمجلس حقوق الانسان  للامم المتحدة المنعقد في جنيف ، ويذكر ان مطاليب تجمع تنظيمات الكلدانية  السريانية الآشورية التي اعلنت في عنكاوا كان لها الاثر الايجابي الكبير  للمشاركين في الجلسة الحوارية التي ناقشت راهن الاقليات في العراق وقد  تضمنت كلمة المجلس الشعبي معظم النقاط الواردة في ورقة مطاليب تجمع  التنظيمات الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية .
 في الوقت الذي يثمن المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في المانيا هذه الخطوة الجبارة والتي تحتاج  الكثير من العمل والجهود المكثفة لترجمة تلك المطاليب الى ورقة نضال يومي  على المستويين الشعبي والسياسي وعلى الصعيدين المحلي والدولي ، يشكر الاخوة  والاساتذة الذين اشتركوا في التنسيق والاتصال لأيصال الرسالة للمجلس  الشعبي المتواجد في جنيف لأيصالها للجهات المعنية وأخص بالذكر الأستاذ  روميو هكاري / السكرتير العام لحزب بيث نهرين الديمقراطي والأستاذ سمير عزو  السكرتير العام للمجلس القومي الكلداني والأستاذ شمزدين كوركيس رئيس  المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري .
 وقد رافق كامل زومايا كل من الخوري نوئيل  القس توما راعي كنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية في هولندا وسمير بطرس جودا  ممثل المجلس الشعبي في بلجيكا  .






​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2017)

*صلبان محطمة وكنائس مدنسة.. هذا ما تبقى من المسيحيين في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 بقلم: جوردانو ستابيلي ، ترجمة: سامح مدانات
 يوجد على مدخل دير كنيسة مار قرياقوس في  باطنايا، تمثال للسيدة مريم العذراء قُطع رأسه. تركه هناك مقاتلو داعش  الذين كانو يسيطرون على المنطقة لمدة سنتين ونصف، تركوه أمام الباب المكسر  ربما كتحذير. وفي الداخل امتلأت الجدران بكتابات باللغة العربية بآيات  قرآنية، وبعضها باللغة الألمانية، قد يكون تركها بعض المقاتلين الأوروبيين  الأجانب حيث تقول: "يا عباد الصليب القذرين، سوف نقتلكم جميعًا. هذه أرض  الإسلام، ولا يوجد لكم مكان هنا". لقد هرب كل السكان المسيحيين الكلدانيين  وعددهم خمسة آلاف. لقد أصبحت باطنايا مدينة أشباح، ولا يوجد في شوارعها حتى  كلب ضال. وينظر الأب سالار الى الكتابات ويهز رأسه: "كان الجميع هنا  مسيحيون، ولا أعرف كم واحد منهم سيعودون ومتى؟. الكثير من العائلات هربوا  خارج البلاد. وعلينا أن نعيد البناء من الصفر".
 من بين مدن سهول نينوى المسيحية، عانت  باطنايا من الدمار الأكبر. فقد تم تدمير 95% من المنازل، أو ألحقت بها  أضرار جسيمة. وتظهر هنا ضراوة أعمال الارهابيين في التطهير العرقي ضد  المسيحيين في أفظع صوره. وتعاني المركبات أثناء سيرها بين أكوام الانقاض،  وبقايا السيارات الملغومة والاثاث الملقى في الشوارع.
 وبقيت الكنيسة قائمة لأنها سلمت من  التفجيرات. وما لم يتم تدميره بالقنابل والمتفجرات، تم سلبه وحرقه من قبل  المقاتلين الإسلاميين قبل مغادرتهم. لقد كان هنا الخط الأمامي المواجهة،  على بعد 20 كيلومترًا شمال الموصل، ولم يصبح آمنًا إلا بعد نهاية شهر كانون  الثاني. كان الجنود الأكراد البشمركة هم الوحيدون الذين يجوبون شوارع  المدينة. وكانت القنابل تتساقط على المدينة على مدى سنتين ونصف، أما الآن  فقد أصبح خط المواجهة الحامي في الجنوب، في الجهة المقابلة لعاصمة داعش  العراقية. وبدأت قوات الجيش بالتقدم منذ التاسع عشر من شهر شباط، وقاموا  يوم أمس بتحرير جسرًا آخرًا، وهم على وشك أن يشنوا هجومًا على المباني  الحكومية في المنطقة، وهي معقل قوي لداعش.
 التطهير العرقي
 "رابي" هكذا ينادي الكاهن، أحد أبناء  الرعية الذي يرافق الأب سالار، باللغة الآرامية، وليس بقرينتها باللغة  العربية: "أبونا". ثم يشير إلى الجدار الكائن خلف الهيكل والذي أصيب بوابل  من الطلقات: لقد كان الإرهابيون يستعملونه كهدف للتمرين على الرماية. لقد  كانت سهول نينوى هي المنطقة الوحيدة في العراق ذات الأغلبية المسيحية،  وكانت تأوي ما يقارب 150 ألف شخص. وسكان هذه المنطقة الواقعة بين باطنايا  والقوش ما زالوا يتكلمون اللغة الآرامية، اللغة السائدة أيام المسيح، لأنه  هنا ازدهرت المسيحية، وهنا قام نبوخذنصر بطرد اليهود بعد تدمير الهيكل  الأول عام 586م. يدرس الأطفال اللغة العربية في المدارس، والآن كذلك اللغة  الكردية. وقد دافعت القوات البشمركة عن شمال وشرق الموصل منذ عام 2014  ودفعوا لذلك ثمنًا باهظًا، فقد قتل أكثر من 1800 منهم. وما كان يومًا جزءًا  من محافظة نينوى أصبح الآن مرتبط بإقليم كوردستان العراق، وهو إقليم يتمتع  بالحكم الذاتي ويتجه نحو الاستقلال. وقد كانت كوردستان الجنة الوحيدة  للمسيحيين بعد أن سيطر داعش على الموصل. وبدأ الأمر منذ عام 2003، حين أطيح  بصدام حسين، وأطلق العنان للحرب الطائفية بين السنة والشيعة، ومن ثم  الجميع ضد المسيحيين.
 يؤكد أسقف أربيل الكلداني بشار وردة أن  عدد المسيحيين في العراق قبل 15 عامًا كان مليون ونصف مسيحي. أما اليوم  فأصبحوا 300 ألف شخص، وثلثاهم يعيشون في كوردستان. كان داعش الضربة  القاضية، لكن النزوح بدأ من قبل. في البداية هربت الأسر إلى الاردن، ولبنان  وتركيا. ثم بدأوا بالبحث عن حياة جديدة في الغرب، خصوصًا  استراليا التي  أظهرت الترحيب الأكبر بالعراقيين، بالتأكيد أكثر ترحيبًا من أمريكا ترامب.  وكان الحظر الأول يشمل العراق، مما اضطر الأسقف إلى تأجيل رحلته إلى  نيويورك إلى شهر شباط. والآن تم تصحيح الحظر، ولم يعد المواطنون العراقيون  على القائمة، لكن المرارة بقيت. بدون مساعدة أمريكا وأوروبا فإن مسيحيي  الشرق سيختفون، وما حدث في العراق يمثل تطهيرًا عرقيًا منظمًا.
 كما يؤكد الأسقف أنه أصبح من الصعب العيش  في بغداد على نحو متزايد. فقد اضطر هو نفسه للانتقال إلى أربيل، ليلحق  بغالبية جماعته من المؤمنين، وكذلك لأسباب أمنية. يعاني المسيحيون من  تهديدات وخطابات تحتوي على متفجرات وهدم المحلات، والأهم من هذا كله عمليات  الخطف. تدفع الأسرة مبلغ 10000 دولار ثم يهربون إلى الخارج. والآن إلى  جانب عنف الإسلاميين السنيين فهناك العداء المتزايد من المليشيات الشيعية.  وبينما يزداد عدد المسيحيين في إقليم كردستان، فقد وصل 125 ألف شخص من سهول  نينوى. الكنيسة الكلدانية مستقلة، ولها بطريركها الخاص وهو البطريرك  روفائيل ساكو، إلا لأنها مرتبطة مع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في روما، وتستفيد  من دعم دولي قوي. وقد أنشأت أبرشية أربيل 1400 منزلاً لإسكان المهجرين،  وتنفق ما يقرب من المليون دولار شهريًا قيمة أجارات منازل، وما يزيد عن 700  ألف دولار للطعام. يقول الأسقف، لقد أردنا أن ننشىء جماعات صغيرة، لنتفادى  الانتشار والزوال. فقمنا ببناء 14 كنيسة جديدة.
 العودة
 بُذل جهد كبير لتفادي الإبادة. تبعد أربيل  مسافة ساعة بالسيارة عن مدن سهول نينوى، والأمل أن نعيد على الأقل بعضًا  من أفراد العائلة. ويشرح الأب سالار قائلاً: "أنا أعرف شعبي. هم يريدون  الكرامة أولاً. لن يقبلوا بأن يعيشوا في مخيمات. نحتاج إلى الماء  والكهرباء، وعلينا أن نبني بيوتًا، وإلا فإنهم لن يعودوا". منذ عام 2003  وما بعده، كانت داعش تجسيدًا للشيطان. ويستطرد قائلاً: "لم نكن نعيش بسلام.  أيام صدام كنا فقراء وكانت تنقصنا الخدمات، ولكننا لم نكن مجبرين على  الهرب، وكانت الحياة الجماعية قوية"، ومع ذلك فإن الجهود التي تُبذل في  تلسقف، والتي تبعد عشر كيلومترات شمال باطنايا، بدأت تعطي ثمارها. فقد عادت  مئتا أسرة، وقمنا بفتح عيادة صغيرة في منزل أحد الأثرياء الذي هرب هو  أيضًا إلى استراليا.
 لقد كان هناك القليل من الخيارات أمام  داعش: التحول إلى الإسلام، الهروب أو الموت. وفي نفس الشارع يوجد منزل من  طابقين يعود لأبي نعتاق. ويوجد أمام الباب ثلاجة جديدة تم شرائها بمساعدة  من الكنيسة. وكان ابنا وبنتا نعتاق آخر أشخاص هربوا إلى دهوك، التي تبعد 70  كم إلى الشمال الغربي. ويستذكر أبو نعتاق وهو جالس في غرفة المعيشة التي  تم إعادة ترميمها مؤتزرًا بقلابيته الرمادية اللون تحت صورة القديس يوسف  قائلاً: "كانت الساعة تشير إلى العاشرة، يوم 6 آب عام 2014، وكنت أول من  عاد، أشكر الله، لأن أحدًا منا لم يُقتل أو يصاب". وبالقرب من هنا كانت  أسرة يزيدية مكونة من 8 أشخاص، قتلوهم جميعًا. يبلغ أبو نعتاق 65 عامًا من  العمر ويتوجب عليه البدء من الصفر، ولكنه لن يغادر العراق لأنه على حد  قوله: "إن الأرض التي دفن فيها أحباؤك هي أغلى من كل شيء". حتى المقبرة  دمرتها داعش، لكن قبور أفراد عائلة نعتاق ما زالت قائمة. وسيقوم اليوم  بإحضار باقة من ورود الجاردينيا البيضاء رمزًا للربيع والولادة الجديدة.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2017)

*وزير العدل العراقي للبطريرك ساكو: أملاك المسيحيين لا يمكن لأي جهة أن تتجاوز عليها لأن أصولها موثقة لدى الوزارة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - السومرية نيوز/
 أكد وزير العدل حيدر الزاملي، الأحد، أن  تطبيق القوانين ومتابعة "المفسدين" حد من التلاعب بأملاك العراقيين بشكل  عام، والمسيحيين بشكل خاص، فيما لفت إلى أن تحرير الموصل بالكامل سيشهد  عودة سريعة لدوائر الوزارة بهدف إعادة الحياة للمدينة.
 وقالت الوزارة في بيان تلقت السومرية نيوز  نسخة منه إن "وزير العدل حيدر الزاملي التقى صباح يوم الاحد، ببطريرك  الكلدان الكاثوليك لويس ساكو لبحث أوضاع المسيحيين وأملاكهم وعقاراتهم في  البلاد".
 ونقل البيان عن الزاملي قوله، إن "استكمال  تحرير الموصل سيشهد عودة مباشرة للدوائر العدلية بهدف إعانة النازحين  وإعادة الحياة إلى هذه المناطق"، مؤكداً أن "تطبيق القوانين ومتابعة  المتلاعبين والمفسدين ساهم في الحد من التلاعب بأملاك العراقيين بشكل عام،  والمسيحيين بشكل خاص".
 وأكد، أن "أملاك المسيحيين لا يمكن لأي  جهة أن تتجاوز عليها لأن أصولها موثقة لدى الوزارة، وقد تم إيقاف البيوعات  عليها منذ اللحظة الأولى التي دخل فيها التنظيم الإرهابي إلى الموصل"،  مبيناً أن "الوزارة والجهد القضائي للمحاكم العراقية قادر على إعادة الحقوق  لأصحابها الشرعيين ومن مختلف الطوائف والأديان في العراق، وأن مشروع  الحكومة الإلكترونية سيجعل نهاية لكل أنواع التلاعبات في العقارات".
 من جانبه، أثنى لويس ساكو، على "المواقف  الكبيرة والتعاون البناء الذي قدمه وزير العدل لأبناء الطائفة المسيحية في  العراق"، مشيراً إلى أن "تلك المواقف ساهمت بالحفاظ على ممتلكات المسيح  وأعطاهم الأمل بمستقبل أفضل".
 وتابع أن "تحرير البلاد ستكتب بداية الوحدة الوطنية الحقيقية، لأن الأديان هي رسالة محبة وسلام لجميع العراقيين".
 وكان وزير العدل حيدر الزاملي وجه،  الاثنين (5 تشرين الأول 2015)، دائرة التسجيل العقاري باتخاذ التدابير  الاحترازية اللازمة لحفظ حقوق المسيحيين في ممتلكاتهم، مؤكدا على ضرورة  تشديد الإجراءات المتعلقة بالتصرفات العقارية من بيع وشراء.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2017)

*الخوري نوئيل القس توما في الجلسة الحوارية  للامم المتحدة : شعبنا متخوف من العودة بعد السلب والنهب وحرق البيوت وهذه  علامة مريبة وتهديد لنا كمسيحيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 جنيف
 أقامت مؤسسة الحكيم الدولية بالتنسيق مع  المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والمؤسسة الايزيدية في هولندا  الجلسة الحوارية الثانية في 8/آذار 2017 بعنوان  " داعش والتراث الثقافي  للاقليات في العراق " وذلك بالتوازي مع انعقاد الجلسة 34 لمجلس حقوق  الانسان في الامم المتحدة ، حيث تحدث الخوري نوئيل القس توما راعي كنيسة  السريانية الكاثوليكية في هولندا  في الجلسة الحوارية عن الدمار الكبير  الذي لحق في الاديرة والكنائس والامكان التاريخية والتي كانت صدمة كبيرة  لشعبنا وللانسانية جمعاء على حد قوله وقال القس توما ان ما  دمرته داعش  الارهابي من تراث ثقافي للاقليات هي بمثابة رسالة للعالم على تدمير كل شيء  حضاري وكل شيء له بثقافة الآخر من الشعوب الاصيلة ، وذكر الخوري القس توما  احصائيات ضمن جداول تضمنت اعداد الكنائس والاديرة والمزارات التي تم   تهديمها او تحويلها الى ساحات التدريب والرماية بعيدا عن احترام حرمة  الامكان المقدسة ، وتسآئل الخوري القس توما في كلمته هل يوجد حقوق الانسان  وان وجدت من يطبقها أكيد مكتوبة وهي في الرفوف محفوضة ، من جانب آخر حيى  الانتصارات العسكرية للجيش العراقي والبشميركة والحشد الشعبي بتحرير مناطق  سهل نينوى قائلا :طرد داعش ولكن كفكر موجود ومتاصل في عقول سكان المنطقة  هذا ما يدل على وضع غير مستقر على حد قوله ،الى جانب ذلك ناشد جمعية حقوق  الانسان بتشكيل لجنة تقصي الحقائق من ابنائنا المهجرية والمتشتتين في  اوروبا والعالم ومن اجل الحد من نزيف الهجرة والعيش الكريم في وطننا العراق  ولكي نشعر باننا شركاء بالوطن بالعديد من المطالبات منها اعتبار ما تعرض  له الشعب المسيحي والاقليات ابادة جماعية الى جانب ضرورة عودة كريمة لابناء  سهل نينوى بعد اعادة اعمارها وتعويض الاهالي الى جانب العمل ان تكون سهل  نينوى تحت الحماية الدولية وحث الحكومة العراقية في تغيير المناهج  التعليمية وسن تشريعات وقوانين تحمي الاقليات واحترام حقوق الانسان  والاقليات في العراق .وفي نهاية الجلسة فتح رئيس الجلسة الاستاذ حسو هورمي  للمشاركين في الجلسة للاسئلة والاستفسارات،  وقد تداخل الاب جورج جحولا  القادم من العراق والمشرف على توثيق ما تعرضت له بلدة بخديدة من عمليات  تخريب ودمار شامل في ابنيتها في ظل احتلال داعش الارهابي لمناطق المسيحيين.
 واليكم نص كلمة الخوري نوئيل القس توما راعي كنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية في هولندا في الجلسة الحوارية

 اسعدتم نهارا ، سيدي الرئيس
 جئنا نطرق بابكم طالبين لتوصيل ما يعانيه  الاقليات الاصلية المحرومين من ابسط متطلبات العيش كانسان له كرامة لمن له  القدرة والسلطة لتفعيل قوانين حقوق الانسان .
 نزج وهجر المسيحيون من بلداتهم وقراهم في  شهر اغسطس عام 2014 ,وتركوا بيوتهم وكل ما يملكون حفاظا على  ايمانهم  واخلاقهم وحياتهم وقد نزح في ذلك اليوم اكثر من 120 مسيحي في نهار واحد .
 تم تحرير مناطق سهل نينوى على ايدي الجيش  العراقي والبشميركة والحشد الشعبي نحييهم على ذلك التحرير لمناطقنا  ، طرد  داعش ولكن كفكر موجود ومتأصل في عقول سكان المنطقة هذا ما يدل على وضع غير  مستقر .
 الحكومة تتكلم عن المصالحة الوطنية  والتقسيم الى ثلاث اقاليم " سني ,شيعي,كردي" ولكن دون ذكر للمسيحيين ,نحن  كشعب مسيحي مسالمون وليس لنا اطماع في السلطة. وشعبنا متخوف من العودة لان  دمرت بيوتهم وكنائسهم  بعد السلب والنهب " وهذا يحسبونه من الغنائم " بل  احرقت وهذا حصل في المناطق المسيحية وهذه علامة مريبة وتهديد لنا كمسيحيين.  فاذا تم تدمير داعش عسكريا يبقى الفكر الداعشي باقيا في العقول لان سكان  المنطقة المسلمون يمثلون الفكر الاسلامي المتطرف ، وتبقى مخاوفنا من  التغيير الديموغرافي التي طالت مناطقنا قبل احتلال داعش لسهل نينوى ولنكون  صريحيي فالشبك السياسي الذين لهم اجندة سياسية لهم اطماع على اراضي  المسيحيين وهم مدعومين من السنة والشيعة ، فكيف يعود شعبنا الى المناطق  المحررة وماهو الضمان ؟
 ان الحماية والامان  لكل مكون  هذا يتطلب  دعم الحكومة العراقية واتساءل هل في العراق حكومة وطنية ؟ نحن مهددون دينيا  وثقافة وحضارة.,، واين هي حقوق الانسان  فما جرى للمسيحيين والايزيديين  والشبك والكاكائيين لايتصوره العقل وانتم مطلعون على مجريات الامور التي  حصلت لهم.وهنا اتساءل هل يوجد حقوق الانسان ، وإن وجدت من يطبقها أكيد  مكتوبة وهي في الرفوف محفوضة.
 اناشد جمعية حقوق الانسان بتشكيل لجنة تقصي الحقائق من ابنائنا المهجرية والمتشتتين في اوروبا والعالم .
 السيدات والسادة ،
 لقد عانى شعبنا والاقليات الامرين  فقد  سلب كل ما يملكون  هجروا اغتصبوا  اصبحوا دون ماوى ولا مسكن ولا كرامة الى  جانب تشريعات وقوانين تسيء لحقوقنا ولثقافتنا ولأيماننا المسيحي ، لهذا  نطالب بأسم حقوق الانسان والانسانية  والمجتمع الدولي  ومن اجل الحد من  نزيف الهجرة والعيش الكريم في وطننا العراق ولكي نشعر باننا شركاء بالوطن  بمايلي :-
  أولا:حث المجتمع الدولي للاعتراف بأن ما  ارتكبه وما يرتكبه اليوم داعش الارهابي ضد شعبنا المسيحي من الكلدان  السريان الاشوريين والأرمن والايزيديين والشبك الشيعة  إبادة جماعية
 ثانيا: العمل على  تفعيل قرار الاتحاد  الاوربي الصادر في آذار ٢٠١٥ والخاص في ضروره الحمايه الدوليه لسهل نينوى  وسنجار والعمل على إصدار قرار دولي ملزم بحماية الاقليات  في سهل نينوى  وسنجار ، الضمان الوحيد لإيقاف نزيف الهجره وبقاء أبناء شعبنا والاقليات في  سهل نينوى مستقبلا بعد تحريرها وعودتهم الى مناطقهم التاريخية .
 ثالثا: حث الحكومة العراقية بتطبيق  التزامها في استحداث محافظة في سهل نينوى الذي اقره مجلس الوزراء العراقي   بتاريخ 23/2/2014 وفق إحصائية عام 1957 على أساس اداري وجغرافي ، لحماية  الخصوصية الثقافية والدينية لمنطقه سهل نينوى ولجميع الاقليات ومن اجل  ترسيخ الشراكه الحقيقيه والتمثيل المحلي لابناء المنطقه من الاقليات لما  لحق بسكانها من اضرار نتيجة العنف والتهميش  .
 رابعا: تحييد منطقة سهل نينوى المأهولة  تاريخيا من قبل سكانها الأصليين من دائرة الصراع  بين حكومتي اقليم  كوردستان والحكومه العراقيه لخصوصيتها القومية والدينية  .
 خامسا: التعجيل في إعادة اعمار المناطق  المحررة في سهل نينوى وتأهيل البنيه التحتية لها الى جانب التعجيل الى عقد  مؤتمر دولي لدعم النازحين وتعويضهم لما لحق بهم من خسائر مادية وخراب في  ممتلكاتهم ونهب مقتنياتهم .
 سادسا: وقف سياسة التغير الديمغرافي على  مدن وقرى شعبنا والتي من اجندتها تهجير شعبنا من مناطقه الاصلية في سهل  نينوى ويحدث ذلك بمسميات عديدة التي تهدف الى المزيد من الاستيلاء على  ممتلكاتنا في بلدات وقرى شعبنا في سهل نينوى بشكل خاص وعموم العراق بشكل  عام ، وما يترتب على ذلك من نزيف الهجره بعد فقدان شعبنا لممتلكاته جراء  غياب تنفيذ القانون وعدم وجود تشريع وقانون منفذ في حماية حقوق الاقليات.
 سابعا: حث الحكومه العراقيه في سن تشريعات  وقوانين تحترم حقوق الانسان وتصون كرامته ، والكف على أسلمة المجتمع في  حجج شتى التي تنتقص من حقوق أبناء الاقليات غير المسلمة كما جاء في البطاقة  الوطينه التي أقرها مجلس النواب العراقي في مسألة أسلمة القاصرين في تغيير  دينهم قسرا .
 ثامنا: دعم وحث الحكومة العراقية في إعادة  النظر بمناهج التربية والتعليم المدرسية في عموم العراق وتضمينها التعريف  بثقافات وهويات والاقليات  والشعوب الاصيلة العراقية انسجاما مع حقوق  المواطنه وقبول الآخر الشريك بالوطن.
 شكرا لحسن لأصغائكم  
 المونسنيور نوئيل كرومي  القس توما


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يشارك في حوار حول أقليات العراق بمعهد حرية الدين في واشنطن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تلبية للدعوة الموجهة له من قبل معهد حرية  الدين في واشنطن لمناقشة أوضاع الأقليات في العراق شارك السيد لؤي ميخائيل  مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في حوار  مفتوح حول أوضاع أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الأشوري والأخوة  الايزيديين والتركمان والشبك في المرحلة الراهنة وكيف ستكون المرحلة ما بعد  داعش.
 وكما شارك في الحوارالسيدة بيان سامي عبد الرحمن مسؤولة ممثلية  حكومة الإقليم في واشنطن والسيد سكوت لويد ممثل مؤسسة نايتس أوف كولبموس  والسيد كينت هيل المدير التنفيذي للمعهد والسيد كريك ميشيل المنسق في  الكونغرس الأمريكي.
 في البداية شكر السيد هيل الحاضرين لتلبيتهم الدعوة  لمناقشة عدة قضايا عن الأقليات في المرحة الراهنة وقال يجب أن يتم ضمان  مستقبل الأقليات بعد التحرير وأن يُمنحوا حق تقرير المصير وأن يعودوا للعيش  معاً كما كانوا قبل داعش وعلينا نحن في الولايات المتحدة ان ندعم ذلك.
 وخلال مشاركتة أكد السيد ميخائيل إن تهجير  وطرد شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الأشوري المسيحي قسراً من مناطقه التاريخية  عمل شنيع يندى له الجبين ولازال شعبنا مهجراً ونازحاً ويعيش في مخيمات  وكرافانات، و المؤسف بعد كل هذه المصائب والإبادة الجماعية وجرائم ضد  الإنسانة ليس هناك في العراق والولايات المتحدة والأمم المتحدة الامريكية  والمجتمع الدولي من يداوي جروح المكونات الأصلية ويمنحهم حق تقرير المصير  وكما أن هناك مخاوف من الضبابية التي تشوب مستقبل العراق وعدم الشفافية كيف  ستكون مرحلة ما بعد داعش الكل يرغب بالصراع في المناطق التي يسكنها  الأقليات الدينية والعرقية، لذلك نطالب ونناشد القوى السياسية في العراق  وبدعم من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية والتحالف الدولي إبعاد أي صراع محتمل  من منطقة سهل نينوى والمناطق الأخرى لكي يتم إعادة بناء البنية التحية  وتوفير الخدمات للعوائل التي ترغب العودة إلى مناطقها التاريخية.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2017)

*بالصور... الدمار الشامل الذي ألحقه تنظيم داعش بكنيسة مار أفرام للسريان الأرثوذكس في حي الشرطة / الموصل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2017)

*وصول نيافة الدكتور الانبا انطونيوس رئيس اساقفة الكرسي الاورشليمي والشرق الادنى للكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية الى عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 جرت في كنيسة ام النور للسريان الارثوذكس  في عنكاوا مراسيم استقبال مهيبة لصاحب النيافة الدكتور الانبا انطونيوس  رئيس اساقفة الكرسي الاورشليمي والشرق الادنى للكنيسة القبطية الارثوذكسية  ولدى وصول نيافته الى الباب الرئيسي للكنيسة قدمت شماسات وشمامسة اثيوبيون  مزامير خاصة ترحيبا بمقدم نيافته، ولدى دخول نيافته الى الكنيسة ادى  الشمامسة ترتيلة باللغة السريانية بعنوان (هلم بالسلام ايها الراعي الحقيقي  والمدبر الحكيم - توبشلم رعيو شارير ممدبرونو حاكيمو) ثم ترأس نيافة  الانبا انطونيوس الصلاة الطقسية التي حضرها سيادة المطران مار بشار متي  وردة رئيس اساقفة ابرشية اربيل الكلدانية ورؤساء وممثلي الكنائس والطوائف  المسيحية في اقليم كوردستان ومدير ناحية عنكاوا جلال حبيب عزيز والقنصل  المصري العام في اربيل عمر فهمي وجمع غفير من المؤمنين.
 والقى القنصل المصري العام في اربيل عمر  فهمي كلمة رحب خلالها بنيافة الدكتور الانبا انطونيوس مشيدا بجهود رئاسة  وحكومة اقليم كوردستان في احتضانها لابناء الجالية المصرية في الاقليم ،  كما القى نيافة الدكتور الانبا انطونيوس كلمة شكر خلالها اصحاب النيافة  والسيادة المطارنة والاساقفة في الاقليم، كما شكر جميع السادة المستقبلين  وجميع الاباء الكهنة القائمين على الخدمة وجميع المؤمنين، وفي ختام  المراسيم القى القس شنودة حكيم شنودة سفير قداسة البابا تواضروس كلمة رحب  خلالها بكل المستقبلين لنيافة الانبا انطونيوس الذي ادخل الفرحة في قلوبنا  بهذه الزيارة المباركة لاقليم كوردستان كما تم تقديم هدايا تقديرية  للمشاركين في مراسيم الاستقبال الذي تخللته أداء التراتيل الدينية من قبل  جوق الكنيسة والمؤمنين الحاضرين في هذه المراسيم، الجدير بالذكر ان الوفد  المرافق لنيافته يضم كلا من القس شنودة حكيم شنودة سفير قداسة البابا  تواضروس والراهب القمص مينا الاورشليمي رئيس طائفة الاقباط الارثوذكس في  جمهورية العراق والقمص انطونيوس صبحي حنا رئيس طائفة الاقباط الارثوذكس في  المملكة الاردنية الهاشمية ومايكل بهيج سامي وميشيل ميلاد كبريال من قناة  مار مرقس القبطية.






































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2017)

*المحكمة تحسم موضوع أراضي قرى نهلة لصالح أبناء شعبنا *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تصريح للسيد ميخائيل بنيامين القيادي في كيان أبناء النهرين حول قرار المحكمة الاخير بخصوص أراضي نالا
  بلغنا بان الدعوى المتعلقة بموضوع  الاراضي المتنازع عليها بين المواطنين الاشوريين من أهالي نالا (نهلة) في  القرى (شولي وخليلاني وهيزاني السفلى والعليا ) قد تم حسمها وبشكل قطعي  ونهائي لصالح ابناء شعبنا، وقد جاء القرار النهائي بعد محاولات كثيرة قام  بها خلال الاشهر الماضية المتجاوزين من أكراد القرى المجاورة، منتقلين بين  محاكم دهوك واربيل بمختلف مستوياتها، ومحاولين بمختلف السبل لكسب القضية،  لكن القرار النهائي جاء لصالح اصحاب الارض الاصليين.
  بهذه المناسبة  نتوجه بالتهنئة الحارة لكل أهالينا في (نالا) وخارجها، باعتباره مكسب لم  يكن ليتحقق، وحق لن يعود لو لا مواقفهم الواضحة والصريحة، بعدم التنازل عن  حقهم ورفضهم للظلم بكل الطرق. 
  ونعود ونذكر بان قضية الاراضي في هذه  القرى، ليست الا جزء صغير من قضية عامة تتعلق بمسألة التغيير الديموغرافي  في كل اراضي شعبنا، ولكنها حقا تصلح لتكون نموذجا رائعا عن الطريقة المفترض  ان يتم التعامل بها بخصوص هذا الملف المهم والحساس. فلو لا مواقف  المواطنين في جميع قرى (نالا- نحلا) الثمانية الذين تعاضدوا معا، ومساندة  ودعم ابناء شعبنا في كل دول العالم، سواء الذين خرجوا في مظاهرات منددين  بهذه التجاوزات، او كل الذين عملوا بكل الطرق لكشف وفضح ما يجري من اجحاف  بحق هؤلاء السكان الاصليين. لم يكن للحق القانوني والشرعي ليعود لأصحابه من  غير التعاطي بطريقة جماهيرية وسياسية مختلفة.
  تحية لأهالي نالا فردا  فردا داخلها وخارجها، تحية لكل ابناء شعبنا الداعمين في كل مكان، تحية  لممثلين حقيقيين وتنظيمات ومؤسسات اعلنت وتعلن موقفا واضحا من هكذا قضايا،  تحية لمواقف الشخصية المعروفة من ابناء نالا السيد بول مالك خوشابا حيث  كانت مواقفه سندا قويا لهذه النتيجة.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2017)

*وصول الكردينال الفرنسي جان بيير ريكارد الى بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/

 وصل مساء الاثنين 13 اذار 2017  نيافة الكردينال الفرنسي جان بيير ريكارد Jean-Pierre Ricard رئيس أساقفة  بوردو Bordeaux الى مطار بغداد الدولي حيث كان في استقباله سيادة المطران  مار باسيليوس يلدو وحضرة المونسينيور بيوس قاشا راعي كنيسة مار يوسف  للسريان الكاثوليك في المنصور ودائرة المراسيم، ونزل ضيفا على البطريركية  الكلدانية مع نائبه العام الاب جان روييه Jean Rouet

 جاءت زيارة  نيافة الكردينال للتعبير عن التضامن مع الشعب العراقي والمسيحي خاصة في هذه  الظروف الصعبة التي يمر بها البلد في حربه ضد الإرهاب. وسيزور نيافته  مخيماً للمهجرين ومستشفيين، ويلتقي ببعض المسؤولين ورجال الكنيسة وعلماء  الدين المسلمين.


 الكردينال ريكارد من مواليد 25 أيلول 1944
 •    رسم كاهنا في 5 تشرين الأول 1968
 •    رسم اسقفا مساعدا لابرشية كرونوبل Grenoble
 •    في 6 حزيران من العام نفسه وحتى العام 1996
 •    تعين مطرانا لابرشية مونبلييه Montpellier 1996-2001
 •    نقل الى ابرشية بوردو Bordeaux 2001
 •    اعلنه البابا بندكتس السادس عشر كردينالا في 24 اذا 2006
 •    رئيس مجلس أساقفة فرنسا من 2001-2007
 اهلا وسهلا به.


----------



## كلدانية (14 مارس 2017)

paul iraqe قال:


>


ما اعرف شعلق دمار × دمار​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2017)

كلدانية قال:


> ما اعرف شعلق دمار × دمار​




*بالتأكيد

هذا هو الارهاب الداعشي - ولا اتوقع غير الدمار والتخريب والقتل وسفك الدماء البريئة
*


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2017)

*الكردينال ريكارد يلتقي برؤساء ديوان الوقف الشيعي والسني والمسيحي في مقر البطريركية*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/

 التقى صباح الاربعاء 15 اذار 2017  نيافة الكردينال الفرنسي جان بيير ريكارد رئيس أساقفة بوردو بحضور غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو ومعاونه سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس  يلدو برئيس ديوان الوقف الشيعي سماحة السيد علاء الموسوي، والشيخ قتيبة  عماش ممثل الشيخ عبد اللطيف الهميم، رئيس ديوان الوقف السني، والسيد رعد  جليل كجه جي، رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة  المندائية.

 اكد الجميع على أهمية اعتماد الحوار من اجل حلّ  المشاكل عوض الاقتتال الذي لا يخلف سوى الموت والخراب والتشريد وأشادوا  بدور الفاتيكان في دعم الحوار. ثم أشاروا الى ان العلاقات الطيبة بين  المرجعيات الدينية تنعكس إيجابا على الساحة السياسية وأيضا السلم  الاجتماعي. كما أشار رئيس ديوان الوقف الشيعي وممثل ديوان الوقف السني على  أهمية بقاء المكون المسيحي في العراق والمنطقة ولعب دورهم الحضاري وطلبا من  الفاتيكان دعم ذلك.

 فما كان من غبطة البطريرك ساكو الا ان يشدد  على ان الدعم الحقيقي يجب ان يأتي من المسلمين أبناء الوطن والكف عن الخطاب  التحريضي والتكفيري والالغائي. وان الحوار ينبغي ان يؤدي الى أفعال على  الارض.
  اما نيافة الكردينال ريكارد فشكرهم على هذه الزيارة وأشاد بدور  المرجعيات الدينية الثلاث في العراق على التقارب وتبني الخطاب الوسطي  المعتدل وذكر بخبرة مسيحيي ومسلمي فرنسا في الحوار واستقبال المهاجرين من  العراق وسوريا وشمال افريقيا وإسكانهم وادماجهم في المحيط الجديد.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2017)

*مجلس أعيان بغديدا يعقد إجتماعاً دوريًا لهيئته الإدارية ويؤكد على عدد من المطاليب*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقد مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا، إجتماعاً  دوريًا لهيئته الإدارية، مساء يوم الأربعاء 15 آذار الجاري، وفي مقره  البديل في عنكاوا بمحافظة أربيل.
 ترأس الإجتماع رئيس المجلس السيد اسطيفو جميل حبش وبحضور نائبه السيد يوسف طانيوس القس اسحاق وأغلبية من أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية.
 ناقش المجتمعون أوضاع أبناء شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري بعد تحرير مناطقهم التاريخية المحتلة من قبل  تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام "داعش" الإرهابي والدمار الذي  أصابها والظروف الصعبة التي يعيشونها، والإقتراحات والحلول التي تمكِّنهم  من تجاوز هذه الأزمة التي تجاوزت السنتين ونصف السنة..
 وأصدر المجلس بيانًا بهذا الخصوص، وفيما يلي نصُّ البيان:
  بيان
 بعد تحرير منطقة سهل نينوى، تأخَّر  الأعمار والبناء للبنى التحتية والدور المهدَّمة والمحروقة عمدًا من قبل  تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام المتمثِّل بعناصر "داعش  الإرهابية"، وتأخير معالجة الأضرار الأخرى الناجمة من إحتلال "داعش"  للمنطقة، والعامل النفسي المتردِّي الذي أثَّر سلبًا في نفوس سكان المنطقة  ما بعد التحرير، جراء الإهمال المتعمَّد من قبل الحكومة العراقية في إعادة  البنى التحتية إلى المنطقة وخاصة الماء والكهرباء والأمن لإعطاء الأمل  لسكان المنطقة في العودة إليها، وكذلك الخروقات الكثيرة التي حدثت في المدن  ما بعد التحرير من السلب والنهب والتدمير والحرق، مما يؤشِّر ذلك إلى  خطورة كبيرة على الوضع القائم في المنطقة، وبقائها مع رحمة المتصيٍّدين في  الماء العكر والخلط بين الدين والسياسة، ولما لهذه العملية من عواقب وخيمة  على أبناء شعبنا،  وعدم وضوح الرؤية الحقيقية لدى هؤلاء، وكثرة الدعايات  التي تثار بين الحين والآخر حول الأموال المخصًّصة للإعمار والمنظمات التي  ستقوم بهذا العمل، ونتيجة لما يطلقه المقرًّبون من اللجان المشكًّلة  للإعمار، وإناطة مهمة الإعمار بأيادي متلكِّئة وغير قادرة على رسم خارطة  الطريق للعودة إلى المنطقة بعد إعمارها، حيث مضى على تحرير المنطقة "5"  أشهر، ولم نرَ أية بصمات واضحة على الأرض وكأن هذه اللجان تبحث في أطروحات  أكاديمية لا تزيد ولا تغني، ونتيجة للتجاذبات والصراعات المحلية بين  المؤسسات الدينية والسياسية والإدارية وإختلاط الأوراق حول المسؤوليات عن  مصير هذا الشعب "حيث إختلط الحابل بالنابل"، وما كان مشاعًا بين أبناء  شعبنا في الشارع في وجود أموال مالية مخصًّصة لعملية الإعمار بعد التحرير  وعدم معرفة مصيرها إن كانت موجودة، لكن لم نرَ أي بصيص في الأفق لبداية  عملية الإعمار، حيث أدى ذلك إلى فقدان الثقة بين أبناء شعبنا، مما زاد في  نزيف الهجرة وبأعداد كبيرة إلى خارج العراق، ليأس هؤلاء وفقدان ثقتهم بهذه  الوعود التي كانوا قد وِعدوا بها، فضلأ عن المفارقات والتصريحات التي يطلقه  البعض عن اللجان التي أخذت على عاتقها عملية الإعمار، وأصبح الأمر يأخذ  أسلوب "الضحك على الذقون" بغية إستمرار المستفادين من تأخير عودة أبناء  شعبنا إلى مناطقهم، لإستفادتهم هم وأقربائهم من المنظمات العاملة في مواقع  تواجد أبناء شعبنا المهجًّرين حاليًا، وتسلُّق هؤلاء على أكتاف أبناء شعبنا  من خلال تسييس اللجان ايضًا لمصالح شخصية تأتي بالنفع المادي لهؤلاء فضلًا  أن الموضوع كله قد يبدوا بأنه دعاية إنتخابية لقسم منهم، دون الإكتراث إلى  المأساة التي حلًّت وما زال شعبنا يعاني منها، وبسبب ما أفرزته معاناة  شعبنا وتأكيدًا وإستكمالًا للإجتماع الذي عقدته مجالس أعيان سهل نينوى، وهم  مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا، ومجلس عشائر السريان في برطلة ومجلس أعيان  كرمليس، إجتماعًا يوم السبت 28 كانون الثاني الجاري، وفي مقر مجلسنا، فإن  مجلسنا يطالب من الحكومة العراقية وحكومة إقليم كوردستان والمجتمع الدولي  بما فيه الولايات المتًّحدة الأمريكية والاتحاد الأوربي ومجلس الأمن الدولي  والأمم المتحدة بضرورة القيام بما يلي:
 المطاليب:
 1-   العمل على إقرار الحماية الدولية  للمناطق التي يسكنها ابناء شعبنا، وخاصة منطقة سهل نينوى، وفي ظلٍّ الظروف  التي أدًّت إلى قتل وتدمير وتهجير وحرق وإختطاف، وفي ظلِّ غياب القانون،  نرى أن أبناء شعبنا أصبح لديهم القناعة المطلقة بعدم العيش دون وجود حماية  دولية أو منطقة آمنة، ولو لحين إستقرار الوضع في العراق، مع التأكيد على  تواجد القوًّات الأمنية من أبناء شعبنا جميًعا وبمختلف تسمياتها وتشكيلاتها  "دون إستثناء" في حماية المنطقة.
 2-   البدء الفوري بإعادة إعمار الدور  والأديرة والكنائس والمؤسسات الحكومية والمدنية والبنى التحتية، وبالأخص من  الدول المانحة كالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والاتحاد الأوربي، للحفاظ على  الجزء المتبقًّى من أبناء شعبنا المتواجدين حاليًا في إقليم كوردستان ودول  الجوار وعودتهم إلى ديارهم.
 3-   التأكيد على القرار الذي إتَّخذه  البرلمان العراقي بإعتبار منطقة سهل نينوى "منطقة منكوبة" بتاريخ 26 كانون  الثاني 2017 وقرار البرلمان العراقي على أن شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري تعرَّض إلى إبادة جماعية، وضرورة العمل على تطبيق ما يترتَّب على  ذلك من التعويض المجزي للمتضرِّرين من جراء إحتلال تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي  للمنطقة.
 4-   عدم الإستمرار بالتقسيم الحاصل في  منطقة سهل نينوى بين الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومة إقليم كوردستان، إلى سهل  نينوى شمالي وجنوبي، وعدم جعله ساحة للصراعات السياسية ولتفادي الإستحواذ  على مقدًّرات سكانه.
 5-   منح المنطقة حكمًا ذاتيا كإستحقاق  قومي، وجعل المنطقة محافظة مستقلة كإستحقاق وطني وحسب قرار مجلس الوزراء  العراقي في كانون الثاني 2014، على أن تدار من قبل أبناء المنطقة ودون  تدخِّل أية جهة في أمورها وإعطائها خصوصيتها القومية والدينية بالإعتماد  على التعداد السكاني لعام 1957.
 6-   العمل على إيجاد فرص إستثمار للشركات  العالمية، من خلال التنقيب على النفط وإستثمارها، وإقامة مشاريع صناعية  وزراعية لتشغيل الأيادي العاملة وديمومة الحياة في المنطقة.
 7-   الضغط على الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومة  إقليم كوردستان والحكومات الإقليمية في منطقة الشرق الأوسط والدول المجاورة  للعراق، في إبعاد الصراعات السياسية والمصالح الفئوية عن منطقة سهل نينوى،  ليتمكَّن شعبها من العيش بأمن وسلام.
 8-   العمل على إعتماد تعداد شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في العراق قبل ما حلَّ به من ويلات من الحكومة  العراقية السابقة وبعد عام 2003، حيث كان تعداد شعبنا يفوق مليون وستمائة  ألف نسمة، وإعتماد هذه النسبة في جميع الممارسات الديمقراطية كالإنتخابات  البرلمانية ومجالس المحافظات وغيرها، والتمثيل في كافة مفاصل الدولة  ومؤسساته الرسمية وشيه الرسمية.

 مجلس أعيان قره قوش "بغديدا
   15 آذار 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2017)

*وقفة استذكارية بالذكرى 29 للابادة الجماعية في حلبجة / عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 نظم أهالي عنكاوا أمام كنيسة ماريوسف وقفة  استذكارية بالذكرى ( 29 ) للابادة الجماعية في حلبجة شارك فيها عدد من  الاباء الخوارنة والكهنة ومدير ناحية عنكاوا جلال حبيب عزيز وعدد من نواب  برلمان اقليم كوردستان السابقين والحاليين ورؤساء الدوائر الرسمية ومنظمات  المجتمع المدني والاحزاب الوطنية وجمهور من أبناء البلدة حيث ترافقت الوقفة  مع قرع نواقيس كنيسة مار يوسف ، هذا وتشهد معظم مدن وبلدات الاقليم  فعاليات استذكارية بهذه الذكرى الاليمة  .










































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2017)

*متحف الموصل.. منارة الحضارة العراقية التي أطفأها داعش*




 


 عشتارتيفي كوم- إرم نيوز/

 كان يا ما كان في قديم الأزمان، ثورٌ مجنح يحمي أبواب عاصمة الآشوريين، نينوى، شمالي العراق، بات اليوم في متحف الموصل، حطاماً وأثراً بعد عين على أيدي “داعش”.
 فالمتحف الشامخ بوجه الزمن وتعاقب السنين،  وتلك الحكاية التي أبقت إثارة السلف في القرون الغابرة، والمحرر من براثن  “داعش” قبل يومين، أصيب بالوهن بعد سطوة الجهل وغزوة التطرّف الذي لا يعترف  بالعلم والمعرفة، فتبدلت جدرانه من حاضنة لحضارة بلد إلى أطلال وركام.
 سطوة جهل أتت على حضارة العراق التي تعود  لعصور عمرها آلاف السنين، فطالت ثيران الآشوريين المجنحة رمز القوة والحكمة  والشجاعة والسمو.
 وقد اشتهرت الحضارة الآشورية بتماثيل  الثيران المجنحة، ولاسيما مملكة آشور وقصور ملوكها في مدينتي نينوى وآشور  في شمال بلاد ما بين النهرين.
 وبالنظر إلى صوره على الإنترنت، يتكون  الثور المجنح من رأس إنسان وأجنحة نسر وجسم ضخم لثور. ويصل طول تمثال الثور  إلى نحو 4.5 متر، ووزنه 30 طناً.
 ويعتبر متحف الموصل الذي تأسس عام 1952،  أحد أهم المتاحف في هذا البلد، ويعد في المرتبة الثانية من حيث الأهمية بعد  المتحف العراقي في بغداد.
 وفي عام 1972 تم إنشاء المبنى الجديد لمتحف الموصل والموجود في يومنا هذا.
 وبالعودة إلى الكتابات التي خصّت متحف  الموصل الحضاري، نجد أن دوره لم يقتصر بعد تأسيسه في خمسينيات القرن الماضي  على عرض الآثار والموجودات القديمة من آشورية وحضرية وعربية إسلامية، بل  شهدت قاعاته ومكتبته الغنية عشرات النشاطات الثقافية والفنية.
 وفي العام 2003 وبعد الغزو الأمريكي  للعراق، أغلق المتحف أبوابه التي لم تُفتح حتى عام 2012 ليستقبل الزوار  خاصة من طلبة المدارس والكليات.
 ولم تكن هذه المرة الأولى التي يعتدي بها  “داعش” على آثار المتحف، ففي عام 2015، ظهر مسلحو “داعش” وهم يهدمون تماثيل  ضخمة باستخدام المطارق وأدوات الحفر، من بينها تماثيل لآلهة تعود إلى  حضارات بلاد الرافدين، وأخرى لثيران مجنحة.
 وإبان الغزو الأمريكي، تعرض المكان للسطو  والنهب. وتعود أصول الآشوريين إلى القبائل السامية التي استقرت شمال نهر  دجلة في الألف الرابعة قبل الميلاد.
 وأنشأت تلك القبائل مدينة آشور، واستطاع  سكانها أن يطوروا بعض الصناعات، وارتبطوا بالتجارة الخارجية مع المناطق  المجاورة، إضافة إلى تمرسهم في الزراعة والري.
 ويعد أهم ملوكهم سرجون الثاني (727 – 705  ق.م.) الذي شيّد عاصمة جديدة قرب نينوى (الموصل كبرى مدنها ومركزها في  الوقت الحاضر) أطلق عليها اسم “دور شروكين”.
 ومن أهم ملوكها أيضاً، آشوربانيبال  (668-626 ق.م.) الذي عُرف عنه غرامه بالأدب والمعرفة فجمع الكتب من أنحاء  البلاد وخزنها في دار كتب خاصة شيدها في عاصمته نينوى.








وإلى جانب التماثيل الآشورية الشهيرة للثيران المجنحة، كان متحف  الموصل يضم آثار السومريين والأكديين (نسبة للامبراطورية الأكدية)، وقطعا  أثرية من الحقبة الهيلينية التي سبقت المسيحية بثلاثة قرون. فضلاً عن قطع  صغيرة متنوعة عُثر عليها في القصور الملكية بمدينة نمرود الأثرية (جنوب  شرقي الموصل والتي دمرها داعش عام 2015) تعود إلى القرن التاسع قبل  الميلاد.







فالصور التي تتناقلها الفضائيات من كل حدب وصوب، من داخل المتحف بعد  تحريره من “داعش“، لا تسر عدوا ولا حبيبا، فبقايا الأرجل والأجنحة والقطع  الأثرية المحطمة تسبح في ظلام دامس، وغبار عارم، بعد أن حطموا ما صعب حمله،  وسرقوا ما خفّ وزنه وغلا ثمنه.












منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلم والثقافة (اليونسكو) التي وصفت  اعتداء 2015 على المتحف بـ”المأساة الثقافية”، رحبت اليوم بتحريره من تنظيم  “داعش”.  وقالت مديرة المنظمة إيرينا بوكوفا “لقد تكبّد المتحف أضراراً  كبيرة وقد شهد العالم بأسره، بالصور، الدمار الذي طال المجموعات الفنيّة في  المتحف عام 2015. وإنّ العواطف التي تحرّكت لهذه المناظر حينها يجب أن  تتحوّل اليوم إلى دعم ملموس من المجتمع الدولي بأسره”.







ولفتت إلى أن اليونسكو بدورها، ستذهب قريباً إلى الموقع “وكلها عزم  للعمل يداً بيد مع الحكومة العراقيّة وجميع شركاء المنظمة من أجل حشد جميع  الجهود اللازمة لحماية هذا التراث وضمان نقله من جيل إلى آخر. إذ يعدّ هذا  مصدراً رئيساً للتماسك والمقاومة والسلام في العراق”.  واستولى “داعش” على  مواقع في المدينة القديمة للموصل، خلال الهجوم الواسع الذي سيطرالتنظيم  خلاله على مساحات كبيرة في العراق وسوريا في يونيو/حزيران 2014.  وبعد  إعلانه إقامة دولة “الخلافة” صيف 2014، دمر “داعش” عددا كبيرا من المواقع  الأثرية في كلا البلدين، أبرزها مدينة النمرود في العراق، وتدمر في سوريا.  واليوم تبقى أطلال آثار متحف الموصل شاهدة على الخسائر التي لا تقدر بثمن.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2017)

*ريستال في كنيسة الانتقال في بغداد بحضور شخصيات دينية وسياسية ومدنية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/

 برعاية غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو أقامت ابرشية بغداد الكلدانية نشاطها الاول بمناسبة سنة  السلام الذي أعلنها غبطته هذا العام من اجل العراق "ريستال" امسية تراتيل  وصلوات، قدمه جوق فريق كنيسة كوخي بقيادة الاب امير كمو مساء يوم الاربعاء  15 اذار 2017 في كنيسة انتقال العذراء مريم في المنصور بحضور شخصيات دينية  وسياسية ومدنية مسيحية ومسلمة وفي مقدمتهم نيافة الكردينال الفرنسي ريكارد.

 وفي كلمته الترحيبية قال غبطة البطريرك ساكو:
 – الحياة قصيرة حرام ان نمضيها في المشاكل والصراعات والمرارة، بدل ان نعيشها بمحبة وسلام وفرح.


  – لو تكن لنا احسن القوانين والنظم لن نتمكن من تحقيق السلام والاستقرار  من دون ان يسعى الانسان الى السلام والاحترام، أي تغيير فكره وقلبه بقبول  الاخرين والعيش معه باحترام ومساواة.



– الحوار الحضاري الهادئ هو السبيل الوحيد اللائق بالبشر وبالمؤمنين بالله لحل المشاكل.



– السلام هبة عظمى من الله يجب ان نقبلها ونعيشها بفرح وسعادة فننال  الطوبى التي أعطاها المسيح للساعين الى السلام الذين يدعون أبناء الله.
 وفي الختام شكر الحضور ومنظمي الأمسية.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مارس 2017)

*اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان ينظم جلسة حوارية عن المسرح السرياني بعد النزوح*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للمسرحي نظم اتحاد  الأدباء والكتاب السريان جلسة حوارية بعنوان ( المسرح السرياني بعد النزوح  ..التحديات والآفاق ) للمهتمين بالمسرح على قاعة المركز الأكاديمي  الاجتماعي في عنكاوا يوم الثلاثاء 15 آذار 2017 , افتتحت الجلسة بكلمة  الأديب روند بولص رئيس الاتحاد موضحاً أنه يحتفل المسرحيون في جميع دول  العالم في 27 اذار بالـيـوم العالمي للـمـسـرح، هذا اليوم له معاني  ومدلولات الذي اتفق على ان يكون تقليدا سنويا منذ عام 1962،  يتمثل بأن  تكتب إحدى الشخصيات المسرحية البارزة في العالم، بتكليف من المعهد الدولي  للمسرح، رسالةً دوليةً تترجم إلى أكثر من 20 لغة، وتعمم إلى جميع مسارح  العالم، حيث تقرأ خلال الاحتفالات المقامة في هذه المناسبة، وتنشر في وسائل  الإعلام المسموعة والمرئية . وأضاف بولص : وكان الكاتب الفرنسي جان كوكتو  أول شخصية اختيرت لهذا الغرض في احتفال العام الأول بباريس. وتوالى على  كتابتها، منذ ذلك العام ثلاثة وأربعون شخصية مسرحية من مختلف دول العالم،  منها: أرثر ميلر، لورنس أوليفيه، بيتر بروك، بابلو نيرودا، موريس بيجارت،  يوجين يونسكو، أدوارد ألبي، ميشيل ترمبلي، جان لوي بارو، فاتسلاف هافل، سعد  الله ونوس، فيديس فنبوجاتير، فتحية العسال، أريان منوشكين .
 بعد ذلك ألقى الإعلامي ودير الجلسة اكد  مراد نائب رئيس الاتحاد كلمة عن الدور الذي يلعبه المثقف السرياني في هذا  الظرف بالذات وبشكل خاص المسرحيون , وقال مراد : نحن امة حية رغم ما عانته  من قتل وتشريد , واليوم تتطلب منا المرحلة جهدا استثنائيا لكي نثبت ذلك ,  ولكي لا يتصور البعض بأننا امة زائلة، وما يمثله هذا الفن من أهمية كبيرة  في حياة المجتمع , كيف لا وهو أبو الفنون، على الجميع أن يضعوا صوب أعينهم  ما تقدِّمُه الفنون والمسرح تحديدا من دور في حماية وصيانة طابعنا الحضاري  وبعدنا الثقافي الوطني الذّي يعد من أهم مقومات الهوية بمفهومها ألقيمي  والإنساني. (أعطيني مسرحا أعطيك شعبا عظيما)
 الفنان الدكتور نشأت مبارك تحدث في ورقته  عن مقومات المسرح السرياني , وكيف يمكننا العمل للنهوض به ابتداء من النص ,  والأسلوب المتبع في العرض المسرحي , مع خلق بيانات مسرحية من غير أن ننسى  النقد والتنظير .
 وتساءل مبارك عن الثقافة المقبولة في  واقعنا , وكيف يمكن للفنان أن يخلق من هذا الواقع منطلقا للنهوض بواقع  المسرح السرياني والبحث عن الحلقات الضائعة لتأسيس مسرح سرياني , وقد أشار  في ختام ورقته على العروض التي قدمتها فرقة مسرح قره قوش ( بغديدي ) خلال  فترة التهجير ألقسري . كذلك القى الضوء على التحديات التي تواجه المسرح  السرياني من شحة النصوص السريانية و قلة الامكانيات المادية و انعدام الدعم  المالي ، مشيرا الا الطاقات المسرحية و الفنية لأبناء شعبنا والمواهب  الفتية التي تسخر بها بلدات سهل نينوى .  
 فتح بعد ذلك باب المناقشة والحوار الفعال  والموضوعي وكان للمداخلات أهمية كبيرة في إغناء الموضوع و أتفق المشاركون  بالجلسة على المقترحات التالية:
 - ضرورة تطوير النص السرياني المحلي و ليس الاعتماد فقط على النصوص العالمية او العربية المترجمة الى السريانية.
 - ناشد الحضور الجهات الرسمية المعنية و  المنظمات الدولية المانحة بما فيها الكنائس ان تخصص حصة من الدعم الى إعادة  تأهيل و تطور المؤسسات الثقافية  و الفنية والمسرحية  في بلدات سهل نينوى  المحررة حديثا.
 - رفع المشاركين شعار ( ليس بالخبز وحده  يحيى الانسان ) بدلا عن الشعار ( الخبز أولا ) خاصة بعد تحرير سهل نينوى  وتعرض شواهدنا الحضارية و موروثنا الثقافي والروحي الى العبث و التدمير على  يد اعداء الحضارة والانسان. كوننا شعب الحضارة و المعرفة و العطاء  والابداع.
 - أمكانية تأسيس اتحاد مسرحييو السريان .. كتشكيل مهني فني مستقل
 - تقديم عروض مسرحية تكون تجسد وتكون  بمستوى الحدث والكارثة التي تعرض له شعبنا في الموصل وسهل نينوى منذ عام  2014، تم اقتراح تقديم أوبريت مسرحي غنائي سرياني في احدى بلدات سهل نينوى.
 ومن الجدير بالاشارة اليه ان المسرح  السرياني وهو يحتفل بمرور أكثر من 100 سنة على تأسيس المسرح السرياني الذي  ولد في الموصل , وتعود نشأة المسرح السرياني وفق معظم المؤرخين، إلى العام  1880 حين قدم القس حنا حبش أول عمل مسرحي باللغة العربية بعنوان «آدم  وحواء» في دير الآباء الكهنة السريان في الموصل. لكن أول عرض لمسرحية  سريانية كان في مدينة ألقوش عن طريق القس استيفان كجو في 1912، وقد تناولت  قصة الملكة إستر المقتبسة من الكتاب المقدس (العهد القديم).





































​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مارس 2017)

*وفد من الكنيسة اللوثرية  يزور منظمة (كابني)*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني ) – الاعلام

 ضمن الزيارات الدورية التي يقوم بها شركاء  منظمة (كابني) للاطلاع على اوضاع شعبنا والبرامج الاغاثية والتنموية  والثقافية وغيرها التي تضطلع بتنفيذها المنظمة، استقبلت (كابني) ، وفدا من  الكنيسة اللوثرية في فرتمبرغ – المانيا ضم الاب كلاوس ريث عضو مجلس الكنيسة  والسيدة كورنيليا وولف مسؤولة البرامج، والاب هانز مارتن غلويل عضو مجلس  الكنيسة اللوثرية في بافاريا.
 التقى الوفد مجلس ادارة المنظمة وكادرها  الوظيفي ثم قام بعدها بسلسلة زيارات ميدانية الى مواقع البرامج  التي  تنفذها (كابني)من نقل الطلبة وفرص العمل وغيرها في القوش وباختمي، كما اطلع  الوفد على قطعة الارض المخصصة لانشاء مقر جديد للمنظمة في مدينة دهوك.
 كما زار الوفد بالاضافة لوفد اخر من   الكنيسة السويدية مدينتي تللسقف وباطنايا و اطلعوا على عودة الحياة لمدينة  (تللسقف)والتقوا عددا من العوائل العائدة، كما اطلعوا على حجم الدمار الذي  خلفته داعش في مدينة (باطنايا)كما التقوا فيها قوات سهل نينوى (NPF) ودورهم  في تامين الحماية  للمناطق التي يتم تحريرها.كما تضمن البرنامج زيارة عدد  من المواقع الدينية والاثرية كدير الربان هرمز ومرقد النبي ناحوم وكلي  لالش.
 وقبل مغادرة الوفد لالمانيا ، تم عقد  اجتماعا مثمرا مع ادارة (كابني) حيث تم التاكيد فيه من قبل الوفد الزائر  الثقة بادارة وعمل (كابني) وادوا الالتزام باستمرارية دعم برامجها. كما كان  الاجتماع فرصة مهمة لكابني لتقديم تصوراتها وخطة عملها البعيدة المدى.














​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مارس 2017)

*الرابطة السريانية: حقنا بالمقاعد النيابية الثلاث تؤكده الدراسات*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

     رحبت الرابطة السريانية بالدراسة التي  أعدها الباحث يوسف شهيد الدويهي الذي جاء في ملاحظاته الاساسية أن عدد  ناخبي الاقليات المسيحية بلغ 52 ألف ناخباً علماً أن مقعداً نيابياً واحداً  فقط مخصص للاقليات، فيما بلغ عدد الناخبين الارمن الارثوذكس خمسة مقاعد  ل  87.611 وعدد الناخبين العلويين مقعدان ل 30 ألف.
     وأكّدت الرابطة على حق الطوائف المسيحية الست بتمثيل نيابي أكبر، وإلاّ تكون هي وحدها المهمّشة والمهملة.
     وختمت الرابطة أكثر من 20  ألف ناخب   في بيروت، أكثر من عشرة آلاف ناخب في المتن، أكثر من ثمانية آلاف ناخب في  زحلة، وآلاف غيرهم في كسروان  وبعبدا وجبيل، فهلْ سيستمر النظام في  تجاهلهم؟
 وهلْ يدعونا النظام الى الكفر به؟


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي في ندوة كولون : الانتصارات العسكرية لا تكفي وعودة شعبنا دون ضمانات كارثة حقيقية في المستقبل القريب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كولون
 في 18 /آذار 2017 افتتح المهندس هيثم  الطعان مدير ديوان الشرقي الغربي في كولون الالمانية الأمسية الثقافية  للديوان مرحبا بالضيف كامل زومايا مسؤول مكتب المانيا للمجلس الشعبي  السرياني الآشوري ليتحدث عن "تحديات الأقليات في سهل نينوى بعد داعش  والتشريعات الدستورية" ، بداية شكر زومايا ادارة الديوان المتمثلة بالاستاذ  هيثم الطعان وجميع المشاركين في الأمسية ، حيث تحدث زومايا إن الانتصارات  العسكرية على تنظيم دولة الخلافة الاسلامية في الشام والعراق (داعش ) لا  تكفي لعودة الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والايزيديين والشبك الشيعة الى  مناطقهم التي احتلها داعش الارهابي في آب /2014 دون ضمانات حقيقية من  حكومتي اربيل وبغداد وبرعاية دولية ، وتسآئل زومايا عن التغيير الذي طرأ  بعد داعش في احوال النازحين من سهل نينوى على مستوى الامان والحقوق  والمطالب المشروعة للاقليات ان كان ذلك في سهل نينوى او في عموم العراق ؟؟   فعمليات التغيير الديموغرافي والاستحواذ على مناطقه كانت السمة السائدة  لمناطق المسيحيين في سهل نينوى الى جانب الاهمال المتعمد للبنى التحتية  وعدم تنمية وتطوير سهل نينوى منذ 2003 ولحد الان،  إضافة الى ذلك النظرة  الدونية والخطب الدينية الممزوجة بالكراهية لغير المسلمين مازلت تدعوا  للانتقاص منهم هي السائدة في المجتمع ، والانكى من ذلك وبالتوازي مع هذا  الخطاب  محاولة سن تشريعات في اسلمة القاصر وتقويض المساحة  الضيقة للحرية  الشخصية المتاحة للانسان في العراق  وبشكل خاص حقوق الاقليات  كما أكد  زومايا ان عدم تحقيق مطالب الشعب الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في حماية  خصوصيته الثقافية والدينية وعدم وجود برامج اعمار وصندوق حكومي ودولي  لتعويض النازحين تعد رسالة سلبية تزيد من نزيف الهجرة وخيبة امل من الجميع ،  وهذا ان دل على شيء عدم اهتمام الحكومة العراقية بوجود الاقليات ومستقبلهم  في العراق!! .
 وفي معرض قراءة المستقبل بعد داعش طرح  زومايا أهم المشاريع المتداولة على الساحة السياسية العراقية ، وأكد ان  الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وجميع الاحزاب والمؤسسات السياسية التي  تعمل تحت خيمة تجمع التنظيمات السياسية الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية وحتى  التي خارج التجمع جميعها متفقة على نقاط اساسية لعودة شعبنا والعيش بكرامة  من خلال تحقيق النقاط التي تضمنتها ورقة المطالب التي تم الاعلان عنها في  عنكاوا اربيل  في 7 آذار 2017  وأشار زومايا ان معظم النقاط التي وردت في  ورقة المطالب هي ليست وليدة اليوم بعد داعش ، ولكنها مطالب اساسية طالب بها  منذ 2007  في المؤتمر التأسيسي الذي من خلاله انبثق  المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وهذا ناتج بسبب ما تعرض له وما يتعرض  له شعبنا  من سياسة الاقصاء والتهميش وعدم الاهتمام بمناطقه وغياب الامن في مناطقه  التاريخية في سهل نينوى والعراق ولحد الان ، وفي معرض الاجابة عن اسئلة  الحاضرين أكد زومايا بان المطالبة بالحقوق ليست تقسيم العراق كما يدعي  البعض ، وأن من يحب ويؤمن بوحدة العراق لابد ان يراعي ويدافع عن حقوق  مواطنيه الى جانب ذلك أشار إن استحداث محافظات جديدة ومنها محافظة سهل  نينوى هي ضرورة تمليها زيادة عدد السكان والنظم الادارية الحديثة  واللامركزية في الحكم وهي من الاسس التي خطت الكثير من الدول النجاحات في  احترام حقوق الانسان والاقليات وهي تستند اساسا على اساس اداري وجغرافي  وليس كما يروج لها البعض الذي لا يحترم خصوصية الشريك له في الوطن من  الاقليات ، كما أشار ان الكورد لهم الحق في تقرير مصيرهم وهذه ليست منة من  احد حيث كفلتها جميع الشرائع والقوانين الدولية في تقرير مصيرهم في البقاء  ضمن العراق او الاستقلال .
 كما شارك الشيخ الوزير ابراهيم في الندوة  بمداخلة قيمة تحدث عن واقع المرير للايزيدية في العراق ومطاليبهم بالعيش  الكريم الى جانب ضرورة حماية خصوصيتهم الثقافية والدينية ، والجدير بالذكر  تم عرض المعرض الشخصي للمخرج طاهر سعيد متي في قاعة الديوان بعنوان " صورة  من بلاد مابين النهرين "  تتحدث الصور التي تم التقاطها من قبل المخرج سعيد  متي  بعد تحرير سهل نينوى للدمارالذي لحق بقرى والبلدات المسيحية وحرق  البيوت والكنائس وتحويلها الى ساحات تدريب للارهابين ، كما اعتذرت ادارة  الديوان الشرقي الغربي للخلل الفني الذي حال عدم عرض فلم صامدون وباقون  للمخرج طاهر سعيد متي الحائز على جائزة اوسكار ايجيب الرابع في شباط /2017  في القاهرة العاصمة، كما شارك في الندوة الفنان جمال التاية العزف على آلة  العود بعنوان وتريات من بلاد بين النهرين .


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2017)

*لبطريرك ساكو يبحث مع رئيس محكمة استئناف بغداد/ الرصافة الاتحادية ظاهرة استحواذ بعض الجماعات على بيوت واملاك المسيحيين*



 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 التقى صباح يوم الاحد 19 اذار 2017 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو بسيادة القاضي ماجد الاعرجي، رئيس محكمة استئناف بغداد/  الرصافة الاتحادية في قصر القضاء، وبحث معه السبل الكفيلة لمعالجة ظاهرة  استحواذ بعض الجماعات على بيوت واملاك المسيحيين ومنها يعود الى الكنيسة.
 وقد ابدى سيادة القاضي استعداده الكامل للتعاون مع الكنيسة والعمل على اعادة ممتلكاتها وفرض سيطرة القانون.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2017)

*اجتماع ممثلي الكنائس المسيحية في كركوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بدعوة من سيادة المطران د. يوسف توما،  رئيس أساقفة كركوك والسليمانية للكلدان، عقد ممثلو الكنائس المسيحية  ومراجعهم المدنية في كركوك اجتماعا موسعا صباح السبت 18 آذار 2017 في دار  مطرانية الكلدان، وحضر الاجتماع كهنة الأبرشية الخوري اسطيفان ربان والآباء  صليوا عزيز وقيس ممتاز وأياد توما، وممثلو الكنائس المسيحية: القس هيثم  الجزراوي (الكنيسة المشيخية الانجيلية) الخورأسقف فارس تمس (السريان  الكاثوليك) الأب حنا بهنام (السريان الأرثوذكس) الأب كوركيس يوسف (كنيسة  المشرق الآثورية) الأب داني جوزيف وعزريا أوشانا (الكنيسة الجاثاليقية  القديمة) وماسيس سركيسيان (الأرمن الأرثوذكس). ومن بين ممثلي المسيحيين في  مختلف المؤسسات العراقية والمحلية: عماد يوخنا عضو البرلمان العراقي، رائد  جمال معاون محافظ كركوك، عبد العزيز حنا مدير الوقف المسيحي، صفاء هندي  وأيوب ميخائيل عضوا مجلس مدينة كركوك، السيدة سويتلن اسطيفان عضو مجلس  محافظة كركوك وعماد متي مسؤول متابعة شؤون الطلبة الجامعيين من قبل أبرشية  كركوك الكلدانية.
             تداول الحاضرون في أهمية  التشاور باستمرار لتوحيد الكلمة وتعزيز مكانة المسيحيين ومحاولة وقف نزيف  الهجرة، وعدم الاستسلام والاسهام في بناء جسور المحبة بين جميع المكوّنات  في هذه المدينة العزيزة، وأشادوا بما قام ويقوم به الجميع في مساعدة  المهجرين والطلاب الجامعيين والمشاريع الصحية والتعليمية والخدمات  بأنواعها. وتقرّر عقد اجتماعات دورية. وعهدوا إلى السيد عبد العزيز حنا  مدير دائرة أوقاف المسيحيين أن يتابع اللقاءات المقبلة.














​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2017)

*صحيفة "إكسبريس" البريطانية : المسيحيون قد لا يستطيعون العودة إلى الموصل مرة أخرى بسبب داعش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بوابة الفجر/
 ترجمة- هديل هاشم
   ذكرت صحيفة "إكسبريس" البريطانية أن المسيحيين الذين أجبروا على مغادرة مدينة الموصل العراقية عندما غزت منظمة "داعش" الإرهابية المدينة عام 2014، قد لا يستطيعون العودة إلى بلدتهم مرة أخرى. 
 وقالت الصحيفة إن السبب هو بناء داعش لجيل جديد من الارهابيين، وحذرت مئات العائلات المسيحية الذين تركوا منازلهم من أنهم لازالوا في خطر كبير. 
 وصرح القس دانيال، والذي تقع كنيسته في  أربيل ويهتم بالعائلات المسيحية الفارة من منطقة الصراع، أن الإرهاب انتشر  بالفعل للجيل الثاني مما يثير مخاوف من مواصلة داعش لحملاتهم ضد المسيحيين  في الشرق الأوسط. 
 وأضاف: "يمكننا أن نعود إنما هي مسألة  سلامة، نحن نتعامل مع جيل جديد تربى على يد داعش، لديهم وجهة نظر ضد  المسيحيين، لذا سيكون من الصعب أن نعود".


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مارس 2017)

*محاضرة سهل نينوى بعد التحرير .. الى اين؟*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تسونامي دمر شعبنا ومناطقه في ساعات.. فأي مستقبل له؟

 ثلاث قراءات مختلفة قدمها اساتذة في  ملتقى سيدني الثقافي ( تفقتا) بالتعاون مع مركز يونان هوزايا للدراسات  المستقبلية ، مساء الخميس 16 آذار 2017 في قاعة لانتانا.
 وقدم الرؤى  المعمقة الاستاذ اسكندر بيقاشا في محوره الذي عنونه الصراع على سهل نينوى   مبينا ان صعود قوى طائفية وتغير مستوى القوة لدى جهة واخرى شجع العمل على  التغيير الديموغرافي وفرض واقع السيطرة على الارض. وقراءة لما حدث في  السنوات الماضية فقد قامت قوى بتجيير اصوات الناخبين وسرقتها علنا وخفت  اصوات اهل الارض والاقليات وبخاصة السريان الكلدان الاشوريين.
 واستناد بعض تلك القوى المتحكمة في  المنطقة الى المادة 140 من الدستور صارت ركيزة للتغيير الديموغرافي ثم  تحولت المادة نفسها الى مشكلة. وتصارع العرب والكورد على ادارة الموصل صار  كارثة للأقليات والمسيحيين بخاصة ، مما فرض واقعا جغرافيا جديدا.. برغم  توازيه مع صراعات طائفية تعمل كل جهة على استبعاد من لا قوة له للسيطرة  بسهولة وايهام الاخر بقوته. تضارب المصالح والصراع الاقتصادي وتوسيع رقع  الاراضي على حساب الاقليات صار سمة العصر الحالي لان الفرصة مؤاتية للتأثير  ديموغرافيا والتأثير على القرارات.
 فما مطلب الحكم الذاتي واستحداث محافظة  الا جزء من المخطط للسيطرة على الاراضي. وقال الاستاذ الاعلامي اسكندر ان  مستقبل الصراع في سهل نينوى سيكون اشد واسوأ ما بعد داعش لأن القوى  المسيطرة قد وزعت وقسمت المنطقة وفرضتها واقعا منذ اليوم. فالكورد والشيعة  يلعبان لعبا قوية لملأ الفراغ السكاني في المنطقة. ولا علاج لشعبنا سوى  التوحد والمطالبة بحماية دولية لتخلق الثقة ليعود شعبنا الى مناطقه.
 والرؤية الاخرى قدمها الاستاذ علاء مهدي   بعنوان نظرة استشرافية لسهل نينوى بعد التحرير قال فيها لا استسيغ اطلاق  التسميات هنا وهناك في نفس طائفي.. الشيء الذي أسس له منذ ان عمل الانكليز  في تأسيس الدولة العراقية. فمنذ ذلك الحين اكدوا ان السياسة للسنة والتجارة  للشيعة ولم يمنحوا للاقليات والتسميات الاخرى شيئا فلماذا؟ لذا فان الاساس  وضعه الانكليز وعليه تعمقت مفاهيم الطائفية والعشائرية والقومية وغيرها  المدمرة للشعوب.
 ويلاحظ اليوم كما في الامس ان العالم  المتمدن والمتحضر سكت عن الابادات الجماعية التي حدثت تحت انظاره، واليوم  يعيد التاريخ نفسه بظهور مطامح ومطامع من قوى صغيرة وكبيرة من قبل دول مثل  تركيا وايران ودول اخرى. 
 اما بشأن المستقبل فلا يعتقد الاستاذ علاء ان  الاقليات بقادرة على اقامة حكم ذاتي  او غيره من المسميات لان قوى خارجية  تعبث وترسم وتخطط بما هو في صالحها. والسؤال هو من بامكانه بناء المنطقة ؟  واول شيء ينبغي عمله هو المحافظة وبناء البشر الذي منه من هاجر ومنه من نزح  الى مستقبل مبهم ومنه من ضاع في دول اوربا  فكيف العمل على جمعهم  واعادتهم.  هذه مسؤولية حكومات ودول واحزاب مؤثرة. واذا تم اعادة البناء  والاعمار فمن يعيد بناء الاثار المدمرة ومن يعيد جمالية العراق في تلك  المنطقة. واكد ان الجانب النفسي ايضا كيف يتهيأ شعب اضطهد ودمرت نفسيته.كل  شيء تدمر وينبغي تعويض البشر ماديا ومعنويا وتعويض شرائح المجتمع التي  اضاعت اعمارها مثل الطلبة وغيرهم. ثم قال الحقيقة الاخرى التي يجب ان تطرح  اي ضمان يعطى لتحقيق هدف العودة والحكم الذاتي او المحافظة ؟ ليس هناك سوى  ان يقوم عراق حر ديمقراطي يستند على الدستور وحقوق الانسان  وبعيدا عن  الهويات الجانبية واعتماد المواطنة بشكل رئيس واساسي. 
 اما القراءة الثالثة فقدمها الدكتور يوسف  للو والتي كانت بعنوان قراءة تاريخية نفسية اجتماعية لسهل نينوى وقال فيها  لقراءة هذا الحدث او الاحداث التي مرت فيجب قراءة التاريخ ولا نتجاهل  الواقع.  ونظرة الى التاريخ نجد انحسار المسيحية من الجنوب ومن الشمال على  مر التاريخ ثم الهجرات المتكررة التي تدل على عدم الاستقرار. 
 واكد ان  الواقع اليوم يقوم على تفجير البيوت بعد اخراج اهلها منها. واستهداف رجال  الدين  واغتيال الشباب من ابناء شعبنا واخيرا غزوة الموصل التي اتت على كل  شئ حتى تجريد المهجرين من اوراق هوياتهم والعمل على تمزيق النسيج الاجتماعي  الذي كان. 
 واكد ان ما يحدث اليوم والموصل على ابواب التحرير او ما  يدعونه تحرير  له اساس في عهود ماضية فما اقتطاع الاراضي الزراعية من  اهاليها واطفاءها ثم القيام بتوزيعها الى جماعات مختارة لم يكن الا للتغيير  الديموغرافي ينفذ بطرق خبيثة. القيام بدفع الشبك من قبل ايران لاغراء  الناس بالبيع او الاستيلاء على املاكهم بشتى الطرق ورشوة الموظفين لتزييف  المعاملات وغيرها  دليل على صراعات اقليمية تنفذ اجنداتها  بواسطة  وكلاءها. 
 وقال الدكتور يوسف ان ما يحصل في سنجار يضع اليزيديين وقودا  للصراع هناك. ونحن ايضا وقود للصراعات في المنطقة. لقد مررنا بتسونامي دمر  شعبنا ومناطقه في ساعات. والى اليوم الدليل قائم في النازحين الذين يعيشون  مأساتهم بصمت وصراع نفسي عميق.
 نستنتج من كل هذا ان غزوة الموصل خلقت  نظاما فكريا غريبا في ارضية مهيئة في نينوى اشد فتكا من السلاح. وبينت  الاحداث انه كان هناك تواطؤ بين الحكومة وداعش والقوى الاخرى في المنطقة.  ونتساءل اليوم من يعيد بناء نفسية الانسان المنكسر ومن يعيد فسيفساء العيش  المشترك حين انقلب الجار على جاره فجيران الخبز والملح ينهب املاك جاره. 
 واشار الدكتور ان هناك علامات واضحة على ما تم رسمه للمنطقة على سبيل  المثال لم يعد الناس الى برطلة بعد فقد تم فتح مكتب لبيع وشراء العقارات  وهناك من يبني مجمعا سكنيا ضخما جدا  والسؤال من سيسكن فيه؟ والاهم ان  القوى التي تحرر المنطقة تكمل التخريب والتدمير  فهل هناك مستقبل سؤال تركه  الدكتور للجمهور للاجابة عليه.
 هذا وحضر جمهور كبير هذه الندوة التي ادارها الاستاذ مدحت البازي واعطى اخيرا الفرصة للجمهور بالمشاركة بارائهم او طرح تساؤلاتهم. 

 عادل دنو 
 اعلام تفقتا  
 عدسات عشتار كانت حاضرة وسجلت المحاضرة بالفديو والفوتو .
                    المخرج 
           غازي ميخائيل هرمز 
         مدير مكتب فضائية عشتار 
              سيدني - استراليا


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2017)

*الرابطة السريانية: في احتفال بعيد الأم*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

     أقامت   لجنة  المرأة في الرابطة  السريانية حفل غداء بمناسبة عيد الام في مطعم النخيل – ضبيه حضره نائب رئيس  مجلس النواب السابق ايلي الفرزلي، النائب العراقي خالص ايشوع، ، مطران جبل  لبنان وطرابلس جورج صليبا،  السيد جورج عبود المرشح عن المقعد الكاثوليكي  في المتن، الآباء ميخائيل شمعون و شمعون كنا، عبير نعمة، ميشال بو سليمان  رئيس الرابطة حبيب افرام ونائبه منصور قرنبي والأمين العام جورج اسيو، رئيس  لجنة الشباب جبران كلي، مدير مستوصف مار افرام د. جيمي سعدو وحشد من ممثلي  المؤسسات والجمعيات السريانية.
    وألقت السيدة سهام الزوقي رئيسة اللجنة  كلمة قالت فيها: إن نضالا طويلا ينتظر المرأة فنحن ندعوها للغوص المباشر  في دورها لمساندة عائلتها والى صياغة حضورها من جديد لأن وصولها لمراكز  مهمة رهن بقرارها وكفاءتها . إننا بجانبك سيدتي لأي دعم فهي توجهّت بما  يقارب الاربعون عاماً لخدمة شؤون المجتمع حيث ساندت المحتاجين وسلّطت الضوء  على المشاكل الاجتماعية واستطاعت ان تساهم في حلول المشاكل بما فيها  الصحية والمادية خاصة لأهلنا النازحين فالرابطة تحضن هؤلاء وتدعم أكثر من 3  آلاف عائلة نازحة  عراقية وسورية ولأكثر من ثلاثين ألف حالة  مراجعة  ومساعدة في مستوصف مار افرام التابع للرابطة مع  توزيع ثياب وحصص غذائية  وحفلات ترفيهية للاطفال والمسنين وكل هذا بدعمكم ومساندتكم وهذا اليوم هو  أكبر دليل لاستجابتكم دعوتنا ومساندتكم.
     وكرّمت اللجنة السيدة ماري شاكر شابو   على عطاءاتها الاجتماعية وهي ام شهيد للجيش اللبناني لتبقى الارزة شامخة  بخلودها وليبقى علم لبنان يرفرف بعزة وكرامة قدّم لها درع الرابطة السيد  خالص ايشوع عضو البرلمان العراقي السابق.
     كما كرّمت عبير نعمة  الفنانة  والباحثة في العلوم الموسيقية، ذائعة الصيت في العالمين العربي والغربي  بمواهبها الصوتية الإستثنائية والفريدة في أداء مختلف الأساليب والأنماط   الغنائية العربية والغربية.
     قدم لها درع الرابطة دولة الرئيس ايلي  الفرزلي والقى وأشاد فيها  بالرابطة وبعملها الدؤوب  وبنضالها  من أجل  حقوق المسيحيين والطوائف الصغيرة من نينوى الى بيروت.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2017)

*البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو يقدم التهاني بمناسبة عيد نوروز*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2017)

*الأدباء السريان يلتقون البطريرك مار كوركيس صليوا الثالث*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا
 نظم اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان مساء  الاثنين 20 آذار 2017 لقاء بين مجموعة من الأدباء والكتاب السريان وسيادة  البطريرك مار كوركيس صليوا الثالث بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الأشورية في العراق  والعالم وعلى قاعة المركز الأكاديمي الاجتماعي في عنكاوا .
 في بداية اللقاء رحب الأديب روند بولص  رئيس الاتحاد بسيادة البطريرك باسم الأدباء والكتاب السريان , وقدم إيضاحا  حول نشاطات الاتحاد الأسبوعية وما هذا اللقاء إلا جزء من فعاليات الاتحاد  المختلفة  , البطريرك صليوا شكر الاتحاد على هذه المبادرة وأكد على ضرورة  التواصل بين المثقفين السريان والكنيسة بما يخدم تطلعات شعبنا .
 بعدها تحدث الحضور إلى سيادته حول  مستقبل  شعبنا وخاصة في مرحلة ما بعد داعش والصورة الغير واضحة أمامهم لمستقبل  المسيحية في العراق , وقد أجاب سيادته على بعض الأسئلة .
 وفي الختام كرر رئيس الاتحاد شكره لقداسته  لتلبية دعوة الاتحاد, وقدم له  درع الاتحاد , فيما قدم سيادته مجموعة من    المطبوعات  لرئيس اللاتحاد , وحضر اللقاء الدكتور روبن بيث شموئيل مدير  عام الثقافة والفنون السريانية .


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2017)

*تهنئة المجلس القومي الكلداني بمناسبة أعياد نوروز ورأس السنة الكوردية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 مع تباشير الربيع وامتداد الخضرة على ارض  وجبال كوردستان في الحادي والعشرين من آذار تحل اعياد نوروز والتي تعتبر  رمزاً خالداً لشعب كوردستان متجذراً في ثقافته وتأريخه بأنتصاره على الطغاة  والدكتاتورية وبداية لعام جديد.
  يأتي احتفال نوروزهذا العام وشعبنا يخوض  اشرس المعارك بهمة أبطال الجيش العراقي وقوات البيشمركة وقوات شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وبقية القوات لتحرير الموصل وكل البلاد من دنس  داعش الأرهابي مقدماً الشهداء والتضحيات الجسام من أجل كرامة وعزة ابناء  العراق، والسير في دروب البناء والتقدم والحياة الحرة الكريمة.
 وبهذه المناسبة العطرة يسرنا ويسعدنا أن  نتقدم بأسم قيادة وأعضاء ومؤازري المجلس القومي الكلداني بأجمل التهاني  وأرق التحايا لحكومة وشعب كوردستان ولكل العراقيين، آملين ان يكون نوروز  هذا العام رمزاً للتكاتف واللحمة بين الكتل والأحزاب الكوردستانية للوصول  الى صيغ فاعلة ومؤثرة لمستقبل العملية السياسية في اقليم كوردستان،  وان  يكون عيداً للتآخي بين جميع مكونات الشعب العراقي بمختلف أطيافه ودحر  الأرهاب وأعوانه، وكل عام والجميع بألف خير.


                                                                    المكتب السياسي
                                                                للمجلس القومي الكلداني
                                                                    21 آذار 2017

​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2017)

*امسية موسيقية لعيد الام، ومحاضرة شهرية في كنيسة مار عوديشو في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/
 قامت اخوية المرأة امسية موسيقة بمشاركة  عازفين من ابناء كنيستنا كل من الشماس جوني ويوبرت ولسن وكوركيس يوخنا،  الامسية هي ضمن النشاطات اللقاء العائلي الاسبوعي المقام في كنيسة مار  عوديشو، بحضور عدد غفير من ابناء كنائسنا.
 جاءت الامسية تقديراً للأم وجهدها ودورها في حياة كل فرد وفي المجتمع.
 تقدمت ضمن الأمسية هداية تقديرية وورود حمراء مقدمة من اخوية المرأة في  رعيتي مار عوديشو ومار قرداغ قدموها شباب وشابات الى للامهات المشاركات في  الامسية تقديرا وحبا ً لها ولدورها في الكنيسة وفي العائلة.
 عيد سعيد نتمناه لكل أم والرب يبارك امهاتنا وكل الامهات.
  المحاضرة الشهرية ضمن اللقاء العائلي
 القت اليوم السيدة هناء عمانوئيل القس محاضرة قيمة بعنوان “علاقة أفراد  الأسرة في عصر التكنولوجيا” ضمن نشاطات اللقاء العائلي الاسبوعي في كنيسة  مار عوديشو، بحضور راعي الكنيسة الاب د. ابريم الخوري وجمع غفير من ابناء  كنائسنا.
 تعد هذا المحاضرة اول محاضرة ضمن سلسلة المحاضرات التي سيتم  القائها مرة في الشهر في المواضيع التي تخص العائلة ضمن نشاطات اللقاء  العائلي الاسبوعي.
 نقدم شكرنا وتقديرنا لسيدة هناء القس على محاضرة القيمة التي تمس حياة كل فرد وسلوكياته وتصرفاته وعلاقاته اليومية،
 كما نقدم شكرنا لجميع الحاضرين، لانه كان فعلا يوما مميزة بعدد الحضور،  الرب يبارك جميع المظمين ويزيد عدد الحاضرين في النشاطات القادمة.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي في ندوة كولون : الانتصارات العسكرية لا تكفي وعودة شعبنا دون ضمانات كارثة حقيقية في المستقبل القريب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كولون
 في 18 /آذار 2017 افتتح المهندس هيثم  الطعان مدير ديوان الشرقي الغربي في كولون الالمانية الأمسية الثقافية  للديوان مرحبا بالضيف كامل زومايا مسؤول مكتب المانيا للمجلس الشعبي  السرياني الآشوري ليتحدث عن "تحديات الأقليات في سهل نينوى بعد داعش  والتشريعات الدستورية" ، بداية شكر زومايا ادارة الديوان المتمثلة بالاستاذ  هيثم الطعان وجميع المشاركين في الأمسية ، حيث تحدث زومايا إن الانتصارات  العسكرية على تنظيم دولة الخلافة الاسلامية في الشام والعراق (داعش ) لا  تكفي لعودة الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والايزيديين والشبك الشيعة الى  مناطقهم التي احتلها داعش الارهابي في آب /2014 دون ضمانات حقيقية من  حكومتي اربيل وبغداد وبرعاية دولية ، وتسآئل زومايا عن التغيير الذي طرأ  بعد داعش في احوال النازحين من سهل نينوى على مستوى الامان والحقوق  والمطالب المشروعة للاقليات ان كان ذلك في سهل نينوى او في عموم العراق ؟؟   فعمليات التغيير الديموغرافي والاستحواذ على مناطقه كانت السمة السائدة  لمناطق المسيحيين في سهل نينوى الى جانب الاهمال المتعمد للبنى التحتية  وعدم تنمية وتطوير سهل نينوى منذ 2003 ولحد الان،  إضافة الى ذلك النظرة  الدونية والخطب الدينية الممزوجة بالكراهية لغير المسلمين مازلت تدعوا  للانتقاص منهم هي السائدة في المجتمع ، والانكى من ذلك وبالتوازي مع هذا  الخطاب  محاولة سن تشريعات في اسلمة القاصر وتقويض المساحة  الضيقة للحرية  الشخصية المتاحة للانسان في العراق  وبشكل خاص حقوق الاقليات  كما أكد  زومايا ان عدم تحقيق مطالب الشعب الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في حماية  خصوصيته الثقافية والدينية وعدم وجود برامج اعمار وصندوق حكومي ودولي  لتعويض النازحين تعد رسالة سلبية تزيد من نزيف الهجرة وخيبة امل من الجميع ،  وهذا ان دل على شيء عدم اهتمام الحكومة العراقية بوجود الاقليات ومستقبلهم  في العراق!! .
 وفي معرض قراءة المستقبل بعد داعش طرح  زومايا أهم المشاريع المتداولة على الساحة السياسية العراقية ، وأكد ان  الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وجميع الاحزاب والمؤسسات السياسية التي  تعمل تحت خيمة تجمع التنظيمات السياسية الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية وحتى  التي خارج التجمع جميعها متفقة على نقاط اساسية لعودة شعبنا والعيش بكرامة  من خلال تحقيق النقاط التي تضمنتها ورقة المطالب التي تم الاعلان عنها في  عنكاوا اربيل  في 7 آذار 2017  وأشار زومايا ان معظم النقاط التي وردت في  ورقة المطالب هي ليست وليدة اليوم بعد داعش ، ولكنها مطالب اساسية طالب بها  منذ 2007  في المؤتمر التأسيسي الذي من خلاله انبثق  المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وهذا ناتج بسبب ما تعرض له وما يتعرض  له شعبنا  من سياسة الاقصاء والتهميش وعدم الاهتمام بمناطقه وغياب الامن في مناطقه  التاريخية في سهل نينوى والعراق ولحد الان ، وفي معرض الاجابة عن اسئلة  الحاضرين أكد زومايا بان المطالبة بالحقوق ليست تقسيم العراق كما يدعي  البعض ، وأن من يحب ويؤمن بوحدة العراق لابد ان يراعي ويدافع عن حقوق  مواطنيه الى جانب ذلك أشار إن استحداث محافظات جديدة ومنها محافظة سهل  نينوى هي ضرورة تمليها زيادة عدد السكان والنظم الادارية الحديثة  واللامركزية في الحكم وهي من الاسس التي خطت الكثير من الدول النجاحات في  احترام حقوق الانسان والاقليات وهي تستند اساسا على اساس اداري وجغرافي  وليس كما يروج لها البعض الذي لا يحترم خصوصية الشريك له في الوطن من  الاقليات ، كما أشار ان الكورد لهم الحق في تقرير مصيرهم وهذه ليست منة من  احد حيث كفلتها جميع الشرائع والقوانين الدولية في تقرير مصيرهم في البقاء  ضمن العراق او الاستقلال .
 كما شارك الشيخ الوزير ابراهيم في الندوة  بمداخلة قيمة تحدث عن واقع المرير للايزيدية في العراق ومطاليبهم بالعيش  الكريم الى جانب ضرورة حماية خصوصيتهم الثقافية والدينية ، والجدير بالذكر  تم عرض المعرض الشخصي للمخرج طاهر سعيد متي في قاعة الديوان بعنوان " صورة  من بلاد مابين النهرين "  تتحدث الصور التي تم التقاطها من قبل المخرج سعيد  متي  بعد تحرير سهل نينوى للدمارالذي لحق بقرى والبلدات المسيحية وحرق  البيوت والكنائس وتحويلها الى ساحات تدريب للارهابين ، كما اعتذرت ادارة  الديوان الشرقي الغربي للخلل الفني الذي حال عدم عرض فلم صامدون وباقون  للمخرج طاهر سعيد متي الحائز على جائزة اوسكار ايجيب الرابع في شباط /2017  في القاهرة العاصمة، كما شارك في الندوة الفنان جمال التاية العزف على آلة  العود بعنوان وتريات من بلاد بين النهرين .

















​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2017)

*كاتدرائية مار يوسف الكلدانية في بغداد تحتفل بعيد شفيعها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/

  احتفلت رعية مار يوسف الكلدانية  مساء يوم الاحد 19 اذار 2017 بعيد شفيعها في كاتدرائيتها في الكرادة والتي  تحمل اسم مار يوسف البتول، وذلك خلال القداس الإلهي الذي ترأسه غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو وبمشاركة سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو  المعاون البطريركي وخوري الرعية الاب سكفان متي يونان.

 وقال  غبطته في عظته: "إننا ننشأ جميعاً في بيئة مشحونة بالخير والشر. وهكذا مار  يوسف الإنسان مثلنا، لكنه لم يتأثر بالشر ولا بالمجتمع والقال والقيل … بل  تنفس الخير بطلاقة واخذ ينمو بالعمر والحكمة، فاصبح قديساً عظيماً بايمانه  وحكمته وصبره وقبوله أن يكون الحارس والحامي لمريم ويسوع وقد هيئه الله  للقيام برسالته… مار يوسف يعلمنا اليوم كيف نتصرف كمؤمنين امام صعوبات  الحياة ومشاكلها بثقة وصلاة وصبر ورجاء".
 وفي الختام تمنى غبطته فيض النعم والبركات لكل من يحمل اسم يوسف. وكان الاب سكفان قد رحب بغبطة البطريرك ومعاونه وبالحضور.

 بعد ختام القداس توجه الحضور إلى القاعة لتناول عشاء المحبة الذي أعدته عائلات الرعية.

 الف مبروك.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مارس 2017)

*اتحاد النساء الاشوري يزور عددا من الامهات في مجمع " عنكاوا 2 ئاشتي" الكرفاني بمناسبة عيد الأم*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 أربيل / سوزان يوخنا
   بمناسبة عيد الأم وتكريما للامهات  والأمومة ورابطة الأم بابنائها وتأثير الامهات على المجتمع، قام وفد من فرع  أربيل لاتحاد النساء الآشوري يوم الثلاثاء 21 آذار 2017، بزيارة لعدد من  الامهات من مجمع عنكاوا 2 ئاشتي الكرفاني ممن انجبن اطفالا خلال العام  الحالي 2017.
   حيث قام الوفد والذي ضم كل من السيدة  مارلين يوسف مسؤولة فرع أربيل والسيدة سوزان يوخنا مسؤولة مكتب الاعلام  للاتحاد وعدد من عضوات فرع أربيل للاتحاد يرافقهم السيد كندي حميد مجيد من  اللجنة المشرفة على المجمع ،بزيارة الامهات وتقديم الهدايا والورود لهن  بهذه المناسبة متمنين لهن عيد ام سعيد والصحة والعمر الطويل ، وبدورهن ثمنت  الامهات والاسر هذه الالتفاتة الجميلة من لدن الاتحاد.
   وفي ختام الزيارة التقى الوفد بالأب  عمانوئيل عادل كلو المسؤول على المجمع والذي بدوره شكر وفد الاتحاد على  اهتمامهن بتكريم الامهات.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مارس 2017)

*زيارة مدير تربية الحمدانية لموظف الخدمات من ابناء شعبنا العائد من قبضة داعش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كريم إينا
 زار مساء يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 21/3/2017  السيد باسم حبيب ميخو مدير تربية الحمدانية موظف الخدمات المحرر والعائد من  قبضة داعش وليد بولص داود إينا، ومن خلال اللقاء وعد مدير تربية الحمدانية  بإكمال معاملة مباشرته في إحدى المدارس التابعة للتربية كذلك أكّد دور  الحسابات لإسترجاع كافة رواتبه التي قطعت عنه ومستحقاته التي لم يستلمها  منذ سنتين ونصف منذ خطفه.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مارس 2017)

*(كابني ) ترعى لقاءا شبابيا مع ممثلي البعثة البابوية ومجلس كنائس الشرق الاوسط في دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني )-الاعلام
 رعت منظمة (كابني )، لقاءا لشبيبة الكنائس  العاملة في مدينة (دهوك )، مع ممثل البعثة البابوية  (ميشيل ابو جودة)   و(سامر لحام) ممثل مجلس كنائس الشرق الاوسط ، حيث ادار اللقاء المدير  التنفيذي للمنظمة ( الارشمندريت عمانوئيل يوخنا)، بحضور عدد من الاباء  الكهنة ، وذلك في كنيسة القديس بطرس للسريان الكاثوليك ..وتطرق  اللقاء   حول استعراض الاوضاع الحالية  التي يعيشها الشباب ، وما تعكسه تلك الاوضاع  على انشطتهم ،فضلا عن البحث عن  منافذ، لمساعدة هذه الشريحة ،بخصوص ابراز  قدراتهم و قابلياتهم ،بما يضمن الكشف عن تلك المواهب التي تتمتع به هذه  الشريحة ..


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مارس 2017)

*اللجنة العليا للتثقيف المسيحي تقيم رياضة درب الصليب في كاتدرائية سيدة الزهور للارمن الكاثوليك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم /
 برعاية غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى، وبأشراف سيادة المطران مار افرام يوسف عبا،  رئيس اللجنة العليا للتثقيف المسيحي في العراق، وبمساعدة سيادة المونسينور  جوزيف نرسيس زباريان المدبر البطريركي لطائفة الأرمن الكاثوليك، اقامت  اللجنة العليا للتثقيف المسيحي – لجنة بغداد، رياضة درب الصليب في  كاتدرائية سيدة الزهور للارمن الكاثوليك – على قاعة ابليكان وذلك للمرحلتين  المتوسطة والاعدادية، وقد حضر الاحتفالية الاب فواز فضيل وبمشاركة (18)  كنيسة، وهم كل من: كاتدرائية مار يوسف (خربندة)، كاتدرائية سيدة النجاة،  كاتدرائية القديس يوسف والقديسة تريزا، كنيسة سلطانة الوردية، كنيسة  الصعود، كنيسة مار بثيون، كنيسة مار توما، كنيسة تهنئة العذراء مريم، كنيسة  القلب الاقدس، كنيسة انتقال مريم العذراء، كنيسة مار جيورجس للروم  الملكيين، كنيسة مار يوحنا، كنيسة مريم العذراء حافظة الزروع، كنيسة مار  إيليا، كنيسة مريم العذراء سيدتنا للقلب الاقدس، كنيسة مار بولس، كنيسة  العائلة المقدسة اضافة الى الكنيسة المستضيفة، كاتدرائية سيدة الزهور  للأرمن الكاثوليك، وذلك يوم الجمعة 17/3/2017، وقد تجاوز عدد حضور الطلاب  (275) طالب وطالبة للمرحلتين وبمشاركة (57) معلمة ومعلم تعليم مسيحي،  بالإضافة إلى عدد من اهالي الطلاب، حيث ابتداء اللقاء بصلاة، تبعها صلوات  درب الصليب التي قدمها طلاب الكنائس باسلوب يحاكي واقعنا الذي نعيشه اليوم  من تهجير وتفجير، وبإداء ابهر الجميع، وقد اختتمت المراحل بمرحلة القيامة  التي تبث الامل لكل متألم، مُتكل على الله، ورافعين اياديهم لرب السلام  كيما يمنح ارض العراق نعمة السلام، وشاكرين الرب على فرح اللقاء.

 اللجنة العليا للتثقيف المسيحي – لجنة بغداد


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2017)

*الجمعية العراقية تستقبل الفريق المحلي لحقوق الانسان في محافظة نينوى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 استقبل رئيس الجمعية حميد مراد وفد من  اعضاء الفريق المحلي لحقوق الانسان في محافظة نينوى برئاسة السيد فيصل محمد  في مقر الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان فرع أقليم كوردستان بمدينة اربيل.
 وتناول اللقاء عدد من القضايا الحقوقية،  وكانت في مقدمتها تفعيل النشاطات والفعاليات، وعمليات الرصد والتوثيق  لتعزيز حالة حقوق الانسان في العراق.


 ومن جانب آخر من نشاطات الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان الولايات المتحدة الامريكية

 - شارك وفد من الجمعية العراقية لحقوق  الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية الى جانب العديد من ممثلي الاحزاب  والكيانات السياسية، ومندوبي منظمات المجتمع المدني في احتفالات اعياد  نوروز التي اقيمت في محافظة اربيل .. وفي مدينة ديترويت بولاية مشيغان  الامريكية.

 - حضر رئيس الجمعية العراقية وعضو الفريق  الوطني لحقوق الانسان حميد مراد اعمال الورشة التدريبية الخاصة لبناء قدرات  الفريق المحلي لمحافظة نينوى لحقوق الانسان والتي اقيمت في محافظة اربيل،  وحاضر فيها المدرب حسام عبد الله .. وقد شملت محاضرات في مجال " مفهوم حقوق  الانسان - والاطار القانوني للمفهوم - الاطار الدولي لحماية حقوق الانسان -  الرصد وصفات الراصد - مفهوم التوثيق والياته ".

  - نظمت في قاعة جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية  امسية ثقافية لتوقيع كتاب " محطات في حياتي " للمناضل وردا البيلاتي ..  يتحدث في تفاصيله عن تجربته الحياتية والنضالية في جبال وسهول كوردستان  أبان النظام الدكتاتوري البائد.


 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 24/آذار/2017
www.ihrsusa.net


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2017)

*افتتاح معرض للوسائل التعليمية لمادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية في دهوك*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بغداد - اعلام المديرية

  برعاية وزير التربية الدكتور محمد اقبال  عمر الصيدلي وبتوجيه من السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة  السريانية افتتح قسم الدراسة السريانية في ممثلية تربية نينوى بمحافظة دهوك  وتحت شعار (بريشة ابداعنا ..نكسر محنة نزوحنا )، معرضا للوسائل التعليمية  الخاصة بمادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية في مدرسة الشهيد  عمر الصيدلي للنازحين الثانية, الاثنين الموافق 20 اذار 2017 .
 الوسائل التعليمية كانت من اعداد معلم  مادة اللغة السريانية  الاستاذ سامر الياس سعيد ،حيث احتوى المعرض على  العديد من الوسائل الخاصة بمناهج اللغة السريانية فضلا عن صور تشرح عددا من  ايات الانجيل ضمن منهاج التربية الدينية المسيحية للصفوف الاولية  ،ومحاكاتها لمخيلة التلميذ ،وايصال المادة المنهجية لاستيعابها من قبل  الطالب .
 وقد اشاد مدير قسم الدراسة السريانية في  ممثلية تربية نينوى السيد سمير يوخنا ،بجهود ادارة مدرسة الشهيد عمر  الصيدلي الثانية، في انشاء صف كرفاني لاحتضان دروس اللغة السريانية  والتربية الدينية المسيحية بعد تعذر ايجاد صف لهذه الدروس بسبب ضيق موقع  المدرسة كونها بيت مستاجر.
 فيما افادت مديرة المدرسة هيام وعد الله  ايليا في كلمة لها ، المراحل التي مرت بها في تاسيس المدرسة لمواكبة سبل  تطور التعليم من اجل رعاية التلاميذ النازحين ، واعدادهم بالمستوى العلمي  المطلوب .
 يذكر ان تلاميذ المدرسة قدموا فعاليات واناشيد باللغة السريانية تغنت بحب الوطن والعلم .


















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مارس 2017)

*(كابني) تحتفي بالامهات في احتفالية بقرية باختمي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني ) –الاعلام
 احتفلت منظمة (كابني) بعيد الام ، من خلال  اقامتها لاحتفالية جرت  في مركز المساحة الصديقة للطفل بقرية (باختمي)،  التابعة لمدينة دهوك ..وجرى الاحتفال بحضور رئيس مجلس ادارة المنظمة الاب   شليمون ايشو، والاب كوركيس ياقو راعي كنيسة (باختمي) ومسؤولة برنامج حماية  المراة والطفل في المنظمة روبينا اشعيا ،حيث  قدم اطفال المساحة الصديقة  للطفل باشراف كادرهم التعليمي ،فعاليات من اناشيد وعروض فنية ،ابرزت  تقديرهم وامتنانهم لامهاتهم ،كما بادروا لتقديم الزهور للامهات المشاركين  بالاحتفالية، بالاضافة لتناول الحلويات والمرطبات التي اعدت بالمناسبة ..


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مارس 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحي درب الصليب في كنيسة الانتقال بالمنصور*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/
  أحيا غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو رتبة درب الصليب في كنيسة الانتقال بالمنصور. وقام بتأمل  تلقائي لكل مرحلة من مراحل درب الصليب رابطا إياها بواقعنا الحالي: فدرب  الصليب هو درب الرجاء، ومهما كانت الشدائد قاسية تبقى الحياة مقدسة، ولا  يليق بنا كمؤمنين ان نستسلم لها. وطلب من المؤمنين أن يصلوا لينقذ الله  بلادنا وبلدان المنطقة من الفاشيين المولعين بقتل الحياة، وأن يهبها الأمن  والوئام والمحبة والسلام.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مارس 2017)

*شعراء سريان يشاركون بالملتقى الشعري العربي العراقي في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تلبية لدعوة الاتحاد العام للادباء  والكتاب في العراق، شارك الشاعرين زهير بهنام بردى و روند بولص كوركيس في  فعاليات ملتقى الشعري العربي العراقي الذي أقيم في بغداد للفترة 21-22 آذار  2017  بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للشعر تحت (شعار سيعشب العراقُ بالمطر )،  بحضور شعراء من العراق و البلدان العربية، مراسيم الافتتاح كانت بالمسرح  الوطني الذي احتشد بالحضور وتضمن كلمات بالمناسبة و فعاليات فنية و موسيقية  تضمنت المقام العراقي ومعزوفات موسيقية على آلة العود وعقبتها قراءات  شعرية.
 فعاليات اليوم الثاني للملتقى احتضنتها  قاعة الجواهرى و حدائق مبنى الاتحاد، تضمنت قراءات شعرية في جلستين  الصباحية والمسائية، مسك الختام كان احتفال فني وغنائي أقيم على حدائق  الاتحاد.
  من الجدير بالاشارة ان الشاعر روند بولص  كان له قراءة شعرية في الجلسة الصباحية في قاعة الجواهري تمثلت بقصيدة  سريانية بعنوان ( شلاما لأثري ..سلام على وطني ) وعقبها بنصوص شعرية قصيرة  باللغة العربية، كذلك وعلى هامش الملتقى قام الشاعر زهير بردى بتوزيع  وأهداء اصداره الشعري الجديد ( العاشرة نساء ) الى العديد من الشعراء  والمهتمين بالشأن الثقافي و نفذت كافة النسخ التي كانت بحوزته، علما هذا  الاصدار الشعري حظي بأهتمام النخب و كُتب عنه  العديد من الدراسات النقدية  الهامة. كذلك تم منح شهادات تقديرية للمشاركين بالملتقى.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مارس 2017)

*زيارة وفد من منظمة بيث نهرين للمرأة الى منظمة شلومو*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 السبت 25/3/2017

 زار وفد من منظمة بيث نهرين للمرأة برئاسة  السيدة حنان متي توما مسؤولة منظمة بيث نهرين للمرأة ومنيرة شمعون اسحق  مسؤولة اتحاد برطلة عضو المنظمة وكفاء قرياقوس سليمان عضو المنظمة منظمة  شلومو، وكان في استقبالهم السيد خالص ايشوع رئيس منظمة شلومو للتوثيق وفارس  ججو نائب الرئيس وعدد من أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية الذي رحب بالوفد وقدم  شرحاً عن عمل المنظمة ودورها في رفد المنظمات الدولية والمحلية بالمعلومات  الدقيقة والإحصاءات ليتسنى لهذه المنظمات المشاركة في إعمار مناطق سهل  نينوى وتسهيل عودة النازحين إليها.
 كما تحدثت السيدة حنان عن مشروع وحدة  المنظمات في العمل واعمار البلدات والمشاركة الفعلية في انجاز القرارات  التي من شأنها رفع الحيف وتأهيل المدن والقصبات والإنسان الذي عانى ما  عاناه من الهجرة القسرية والضغط النفسي وتأهيله لكي يكون من المشاركين  والمتمسكين بأرضه وعدم الأفراط فيها مستقبلاً.
 كما أكد الجانبان وطالبا أصحاب القرار في  الحكومة المركزية وحكومة الإقليم المساهمة السريعة في الإعمار وتحقيق الأمن  لمناطق سهل نينوى لتسهيل عودة المواطنين والحد من نزيف الهجرة.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مارس 2017)

*الطالبة "هدير سعد دانيال شمعون" الاولى على الكليات الطبية في جامعة الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بهنام شابا شمني

 حصلت الطالبة "هدير سعد دانيال  شمعون" المرتبة الاولى على دفعتها في كلية الطب ( طب نينوى) للعام الدراسي  2015 ـ  2016 وبتقدير جيد جدا، لتكون الاولى ايضا على الكليات الطبية في  جامعة الموصل ( طب الموصل وطب نينوى)، وعلى أثر ذلك نالت تكريم وزير  التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الدكتور عبدالرزاق العيسى ضمن مجموعة الطلبة  الاوائل على الكليات بالجامعات العراقية في الاحتفال الذي اقيم بتاريخ  الاحد 19 / 3 / 2017 في قاعة احمد بن فضلان بوزارة التعليم العالي في  بغداد.


 والطالبة "هدير سعد دانيال" من برطلة،  عانت من ظروف التهجير الصعبة اسوة بباقي ابناء بلدتها وخصوصا في السنتين  الاخيرتين من دراستها  التي تفوقت فيهما ايضا كما كانت في السنوات الاخرى  من دراستها بل كانت الاولى دائما على زملائها بالكلية في جميع المراحل  الدراسية الست.


 يذكر ان الطالبة "هدير سعد دانيال" كانت  قد دخلت كلية الطب بعد حصولها على المرتبة على العراق في المرحلة  الاعدادية/ الفرع العلمي للعام الدراسي 2009 ـ 2010 وبمجموع 599 من اصل 600  درجة اي بمعدل 99,83 وحصلت على اثرها ايضا تكريم محافظ نينوى بدرع  المحافظة.



















​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مارس 2017)

*أحتفالية منتصف الصوم الكبير وعيد الام في الاردن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 برعاية المنظمة الخيرية لكنيسة المشرق  الاشورية (أسيرو) نظمت إرسالية مارت شموني لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في  الاردن احتفالية بمناسبة منتصف الصوم الكبير وعيد الام وذلك عصر يوم الخميس  الموافق 23/ 3/ 2017، على قاعة دير اللاتين في الماركا الشمالية. وتضمن  الاحتفال إقامة التقليد الخاص بمناسبة منتصف الصوم (البلو) اضافة الى فقرات  متنوعة بعيد الام من قصائد وتراتيل وكلمات موجهة للأم. والقى الاب شموئيل  راعي الارسالية كلمة رحب بها بالحاضرين وتحدث عن مفهوم الصوم والتقليد  الشعبي (بلو) اضافة الى كلامه عن الام وعن محبتها وتضحيتها وعطائها، وتحدث  عن العذراء مريم البتول التي هي رمز العطاء والتضحية لانها الصوت الحقيقي  لجواب البشر لله..
 وقد وجه في كلمته الشكر والتقدير الى الاب خليل جعار  راعي كنيسة اللاتين في الماركا لموافقه الاخوية لابناء الارسالية وكذلك قد  الشكر والتقدير للمنظمة الخيرية لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية (اسيرو) لدعمها  المتواصل لابناء الارسالية ونشاطاتهم الثقافية والاجتماعية والدينية.
 وبعد تكريم الامهات وكذلك المشاركين في تقديم فقرات الاحتفال والعاملين جميعا كان هناك جوائز مميزة كانت كالتالي:
 1 . السيد داود سلمان فاز بجائزة (البلو).
 2 . السيدة برة زيا شيبا فازت بجائزة اكبر أم.
 3 . السيدة ليّة اوديشو فازت بجائزة الام التي انجبت اكثر عددا من الابناء.
 4 . السيدة نسرية حنا فازت بالجائزة الاولى لسحبة اليانصيب.
 5 . السيدة انوار سليمان فازت بالجائزة الثانية لسحبة اليانصيب.
 6 . السيد سركون نمرود فاز بالجائزة الثالثة لسحبة اليانصيب.
 وبعد الانتهاء من فقرات الاحتفال تم توزيع المعجنات والمناقيش مع العصائر لجميع الحاضرين..
 اعلام ارسالية مارت شموني لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في الاردن


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2017)

*  قيادة أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا السياسية تسلم  الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية  الورقة الخاصة بالمطالب الموحدة لشعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري ( المسيحي)*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 زار وفد يمثل قيادة أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري السياسية يوم الأحد الموافق 26 / 3 / 2017    سيادة المطران ماريوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة الموصل وكركوك واقليم  كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك في مقر المطرانية في عنكاوا/ أربيل ، وتم خلال  اللقاء تسليم سيادته نسخة من ورقة المطالب الموحدة التي تم التوقيع عليها  من قبل رؤساء أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا السياسية في 6 / 3 / 2017 والتي تؤكد  على وحدة الخطاب القومي والسياسي والمطالب المركزية لشعبنا على مستوى  العراق وأقليم كوردستان وذلك من أجل رسم مستقبله كشريك أساسي وحقيقي في  الوطن .
 وقد تضمنت ورقة المطالب الموحدة تفعيل  القرار رقم (16) لمجلس الوزراء العراقي بجلسته المرقمة (3) بتأريخ 21 / 1 /  2014 والتي أقر فيها الموافقة المبدئية على أستحداث محافظة سهل نينوى ،  لذا عليه أستكمال كافة الأجراءات التشريعية والأدارية المطلوبة لتنفيذ هذا  القرار .
 وتضمنت الورقة أيضا مطالبة مجلس الأمن  الدولي بأصدار قرار يضمن حماية المكونات في سهل نينوى ، وأن تكون لبعثة  الأمم المتحدة في العراق ( يونامي ) حق مراقبة الأوضاع الأمنية والتنموية  والحد من سياسات سلب الأرادة وفرض الهيمنة على عموم سهل نينوى، من خلال  أنشاء مكاتب لهذا الغرض .
 كما أكدت ورقة المطالب الموحدة أبعاد سهل  نينوى عن دائرة الصراعات السياسية والعسكرية وأعتبارها سهل أخضر ، وأعطاء  أهلها الحق في رسم مستقبل منطقتهم بعيدا عن الضغوط من أي طرف كان ، وأن  يكون لأبناء سهل نينوى حقهم الدستوري بأدارة مناطقهم .
 وتضمنت كذلك ضرورة الأسراع والشروع بتأهيل  وأعادة أعمار بلداتنا من قبل الحكومة العراقية والوفاء بألتزاماتها  الدستورية والقانونية لضمان عودة الأهالي وتعويضهم تعويضا عادلا .
 وطالبت أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا السياسية  أيضا ضرورة معالجة البرامج التربوية والتشريعات المجحفة بحق أبناء شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري ( المسيحي ) ، بضمنها التعديل في المناهج  التربوية وتعديل القوانين ذات طابع التمييز العنصري والديني كقانون البطاقة  الوطنية وتحديدا ( المادة 26 منه ) والتي تفرض أسلمة القاصرين ، والقوانين  الأخرى التي تقيد الحريات الشخصية .
 أما على مستوى أقليم كوردستان فقد أكدت  مطالبنا الموحدة على أدراج وتثبيت ما جاء في المادة ( 35 ) من مسودة دستور  أقليم كوردستان في الدستور الدائم بأقرار الحكم الذاتي لشعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري في مناطق تواجده . وضرورة أنهاء مشكلة التجاوزات التي  طالت أراضي ومناطق تواجد شعبنا في الأقليم بأسرع وقت ممكن بأتخاذ كافة  الأجراءات والحلول الجذرية لها ، وتطبيق المادة ( 3 ) بالفقرتين رابعا  وخامسا من القانون رقم ( 5 ) لسنة 2015 الخاص بحماية المكونات في أقليم  كوردستان – العراق .
 هذا وقد أبدى نيافة المطران مار بطرس موشي  دعمه وتأييدة الكامل لما جاء في ورقة المطالب والتي تعتبر مطالب دستورية  ومشروعة بما كفله الدستور العراقي ودستور أقليم كوردستان ومباديء حقوق  الأنسان ، والتي تضمن بقاء ووجود شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري (  المسيحي ) في مناطق تواجده التأريخية ، والتحرك على المجتمع الدولي لعقد  مؤتمر للمانحين للمساهمة في سرعة أعادة أعمار مدننا لعودة أبناء شعبنا  النازحين والمهجرين قسرا اليها معززين مكرمين .
         أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا السياسية
           27  مارس  2017  


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2017)

*تحت شعار "وحدة الخطاب ومواصلة النضال لمواجهة  اثار الإبادة الجماعية والتغيير الديموغرافي، من اجل تعزيز وجودنا القومي"  الحركة تنهي اعمال مؤتمرها الثامن بنجاح*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - زوعا اورغ/
 تحت شعار "وحدة الخطاب ومواصلة النضال  لمواجهة اثار الإبادة الجماعية والتغيير الديموغرافي، من اجل تعزيز وجودنا  القومي"، عقدت الحركة الديمقراطية الاشورية مؤتمرها الثامن في دهوك للفترة  من 23 – 25 اذار 2017، بمشاركة اكثر من 300 عضو من جميع افرع الحركة في  الوطن، ومشاركة غفيرة من أعضاء الحركة القادمين من جميع قواطعها في  المهاجر.
 بعد الحفل الافتتاحي ابتدأت الجلسة الأولى  للمؤتمر تم فيها مناقشة التقرير السياسي والتصويت على اغلب فقراته وفي  الجلسة الثانية اكمل المؤتمرين التصويت والمصادقة عليه ثم نوقش النظام  الداخلي وصوت عليه في اليوم الثاني والثالث كما تم المصادقة على العديد من  القرارات والتوصيات التي رفعت الى اللجنة المركزية المقبلة من تقارير  اللجان التي شكلها المؤتمر.
 وفي اليوم الثالث تم انتخاب السيد يونادم  كنا سكرتيرا عاما للحركة من قبل جميع الحاضرين الذين اتفقوا بالاجماع على  منح السيد كنا ثقتهم لتولي مهام السكرتير العام للحركة الديمقراطية  الاشورية لثلاث سنوات قادمة، بعدها تم فتح باب الترشيح للجنة المركزية  وللجنة الرقابة والتدقيق، واستمر فرز الاصوات الى ساعة متاخرة من الليل  واعلنت هيئة رئاسة المؤتمر النتائج النهائية لانتخابات اللجنة المركزية  الجديدة المتكونة من 16 عضو اصلي و3 أعضاء احتياط، كما أعلنت هيئة الرئاسة  النتائج النهائية لانتخابات ولجنة الرقابة والتدقيق المتكونة من 3 أعضاء .
 بعد ذلك ادت اللجنة المركزية المنتخبة  القسم امام السيد نينوس بثيو السكرتير العام الاسبق للحركة الديمقراطية  الاشورية والاعضاء الحاضرين.
 أسماء أعضاء اللجنة المركزية الفائزين والاحتياط
 - يعقوب كيوركيس
 -  مرقس ايرميا
 - نينب يوسف
  -عماد يوخنا
 -  جيفارا زيا
  -حنان اويشا
  - اشور سركون
  - شميرام دنخا
 - دريد حكمت زوما
 -  كلدو رمزي
 -  فريد يعقوب
 - يوسف خوبيار
 - يوسف ايشو
 - داؤد باباوي
 - اشور ابرم
 -  طليا شليمون
 -  ادريس ميرزا (احتياط)
  - توني جونسن  (احتياط)
 - فؤاد مسعود (احتياط)
  أسماء أعضاء لجنة الراقبة والتدقيق :
 كيوركيس لاجين
 رافي نزار
 ازاد يونادم


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مارس 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بقداس الأحد في كنيسة شارع فلسطين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 احتفل مساء الاحد 26/3/2017 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بالقداس في كنيسة مريم العذراء في شارع  فلسطين وعاونه الاب سلوان ميخائيل.
 وفي موعظته ركز غبطته على إنجيل  الأحد "خطاب يسوع عن الماء الحي" والماء الحي هو كلمة الله التي ينبغي ان  نجسدها في ظروف حياتنا الحالية مع شدائدها لتكون لنا الحياة الأبدية. وطلب  غبطته من المؤمنين أن يصلوا من اجل راعيهم سيادة المطران شليمون وردوني  الغائب عنهم كل هذه الفترة الطويلة وخصوصا في أسبوع أعياد الفصح والقيامة  بسبب وجوده في ساندييكو/ أمريكا كمدبر رسولي لأبرشية مار بطرس الرسول الى  حين اعلان اسم الاسقف الجديد، وأن شاء الله يتم ذلك سريعا حتى يتمكن  المطران شليمون من العودة الى العراق، وطلب من المؤمنين التعاون مع الاب  سلوان وجماعة الخدمة في هذه الفترة.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مارس 2017)

*رياضة روحية لمعلمي التعليم المسيحي في شقلاوة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 تواصلاً مع البرنامج السنوي اجتمع معلمو  التعليم المسيحي في شقلاوة، يوم الجمعة الموافق ٢٤/ آذار/ ٢٠١٧، لقضاء يوم  للرياضة الروحية...
 افتتح النهار بصلاة الصباح في كابيلة دير  سيدة الانتقال لراهبات بنات مريم الكلدانيات/ شقلاوة، عقب الصلاة إرشاد  للأب سمير صليوا بعنوان "الهي الهي لماذا تركتني" حيث توقف الاب سمير عند  المزمور ٢٢...
 بعد الارشاد توجه المعلمون الى مركز  التعليم المسيحي في شقلاوة حيث توزع المشتركون إلى سبعة مجاميع لمناقشة  الأسئلة التي أعدت حول المزمور ٢٢ وبعد مناقشة الأسئلة على صعيد المجموعات  أعطت كل مجموعة نتائج مناقشتها أمام الجميع، وعقب ذلك فقرة استراحة وتنشيط  من خلال التراتيل، ومن ثم وجبة الغداء.
 عقب الغداء وقفة، من خلال مشاهدة فيلم  "الصمت". بعد الفلم الذي دام ثلاث ساعات كان هناك استراحة واستعداد للتوجه  الى مزار الربان بويا لاحياء رتبة صلاة درب الصليب..
 عبّر المعلمون عن فرحتهم  بهذا النهار  للفرصة الثمينة التي أُتيحت لهم لعيش وقت جماعي مبارك من خلال برنامج  الرياضة الروحية في شقلاوا...
 الشكر الجزيل للأب أنيس سولا لتعاونه في  إقامة الرياضة في شقلاوة، وكل الشكر للأخوات الراهبات بنات مريم الكلدانيات  ومعلمي التعليم المسيحي في شقلاوا للاعداد والتحضير لهذه الرياضة...
 نتمنى لمعلمينا حياة قداسة والمزيد من العطاء في قلب الكنيسة أمنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2017)

* غازي رحو: 450 ألف مسيحي بقي في العراق فقط!*







   غازي رحو​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- إيلاف/

 قدم رئيس مجلس الطائفة المسيحية العراقية  في الاردن غازي رحو صورة مؤلمة عما يعاني منه المسيحيون بعد احتلال الموصل،  وقال في حديث لـ"إيلاف" إن المسيحيين "سيعودون للموصل، ولكنهم سيعودون  لبيع أملاكهم وعدم البقاء!" قبل أن يستدرك فيقول: "يحدث عكس ذلك إذا  استطاعت الدولة أن تحمي المكونات قليلة العدد في محافظة نينوى".
 وكشف عن أن الأحزاب والكتل المسيحية  اجتمعت مؤخرا في أربيل واتفقت على وجوب إقامة إدارة ذاتية لسهل نينوى تتمتع  بحماية لازمة، تختلف التوجهات بين ان تكون وطنية أو دولية بيد أنه نبه إلى  أن الكنيسة في العراق ملتزمة بالدولة المركزية.
 وأكد رحو أن بطريرك الكلدان في العراق  والعالم لويس ساكو يشدد على أن المسيحيين ليسوا مع تكوين ميليشيات ولا  تكوين حشود أو فصائل مسلحة.

 ما مستقبل المسيحيين في عراق ما بعد داعش ؟
 انه سؤال مثل سيف ذي حدين يواجهه  المسيحيون في العراق، اليوم في قرى بسهل نينوى ونتيجة ما قامت به الكنسية  وغبطة البطريريك لويس ساكو عاد إليها نحو 252 أسرة مسيحية وبالذات في تلسقف  وقرقوش، ولكني أعتقد أن مستقبل المسيحيين في الموصل كمدينة سيكون مستقبلا  قلقاً ؛ بعد نحو ثلاث سنوات من احتلال داعش للموصل فان الأفكار التي زرعوها  في المدينة وخاصة في عقول صغار السن من أبناء الموصل ستكون مصدر قلق  للمسيحيين ومؤذي حين عودتهم وعودة كل المكونات قليلة العدد .
 انا اعتقد ان المسيحيين سيعودون للموصل،  ولكنهم سيعودون لبيع أملاكهم وعدم البقاء في الموصل، إلا إذا استطاعت  الدولة ان تحمي المكونات قليلة العدد في محافظة نينوى وتعاون أهل الموصل  الكرام مع تلك المكونات فسيكون هناك آمان. بلا هذا الأمان لن أتمكن من  العيش في الموصل ولا العودة الى الموصل، وهذه هي النقطة المفصلية لمستقبل  المسيحيين في مرحلة ما بعد داعش في الموصل.

 سهل نينوى
 هل هذا الامر يمكن ان يمتد الى قرى سهل نينوى ؟
 لا، اعتقد ان العديد من الأسر المسيحية  إلى قرى سهل نينوى، الأحزاب المسيحية والكتل المسيحية ، اجتمعت مؤخرا في  أربيل واتفقت على وجوب إقامة إدارة ذاتية لسهل نينوى تتمتع بحماية لازمة،  حيث طالبت بعض الجهات الدينية المسيحية بحماية دولية.
 هل يمكن ان يتحول سهل نينوى الى إقليم ؟
 هناك مطالبات لإقامة إقليم في سهل نينوى  يضم الأقليات والمسيحيين ، كما ان هناك مطالبات لان تكون منطقة سهل نينوى  محافظة مستقلة، تتمتع بإدارة ذاتية، والسؤال الذي يطرح نفسه اذا تحول سهل  نينوى إلى إقليم بإدارة ذاتية، الا تعتقد ان هناك تأثيرات سيتعرض لها بان  ينضم الى تلك الجهة واقصد هنا كردستان وإقليم كردستان.
 هل سيكون سهل نينوى اقرب الى الاندماج بإقليم كردستان من الارتباط بشكل وثيق ببغداد ؟
 انا اعتقد ان الأقليات تبحث عن الارتباط  بسلطة المركز لأننا نعتقد ان سلطة المركز هي سلطة القانون، ولذا أعتقد ان  الخوف من هذا الضغط قد يحدث ضغطا على جهة معينة من إقليم كردستان، لان ينضم  سهل نينوى الى الإقليم او ان يحدث ضغطا باتجاه علاقة وثيقة مع بغداد، وانا  مع ان يكون المسيحيون مع الحكومة المركزية.
 انت قريب من البطريريك لويس ساكو ومن الكنيسة في العراق .. التوجه بشكل عام الى اين في هذا المفصل؟
 انا اعتقد ان الكنيسة في العراق نحو  المركز وهي ملتزمة بالدولة المركزية ولهذا تجد ان غبطة البطريرك حتى عندما  تحدث عن الحشد الشعبي في إشارة الى كتائب بابليون قال : أتمنى على شبابنا  التطوع الى الجيش العراقي الرسمي والقوات الأمنية الرسمية وما كان يتمنى  تشكيل فصائل مسلحة او حشود مسيحية.
 هل ان كتائب بابليون تمثلكم كمسيحيين؟
 لنكن واقعيين ان كتائب بابليون هي كتائب  مقاتلة، والاخ ريان الكلداني مقاتل ضمن الحشد الشعبي ويخضع لقانون الحشد  الشعبي له ما للحشد الشعبي وعليه ما على الحشد من ضوابط وهو يقاتل من اجل  العراق كمقاتل مرتبط بقانون اسمه قانون الحشد الشعبي ، اما انه يمثل  المسيحيين او لا يمثلهم فهو يمثل الحشد الشعبي، المسيحيون ليسوا مع تكوين  ميليشيات ولا تكوين حشود أو فصائل مسلحة ، انهم مع الدولة المركزية  ومؤسساتها الرسمية التقليدية، ولهذا جاءت دعوة البطريريك لويس ساكو .
 ما حجم الدمار الذي تعرضت له الكنائس والاديرة في الموصل وما ابرز ما نهب منها سواء وبخاصة المخطوطات الضاربة في القدم؟
 لم تبق كنيسة في الموصل الا وهدمت ودمرت،  وكذلك الأديرة دمرت عن بكرة ابيها ، وما نهب منها من وثائق وموجودات لا  تقدر بقيمة مطلقا ، فهناك مخطوطات نادرة تعود الى مئات السنين سرقت وهربت  ونهبت، لم يبق سوى دير واحد وهو دير مار متى لانه على جبل جدا مرتفع وفي  منطقة لم يستطع تنظيم داعش في الموصل.
 ومؤخرا، فوجئنا انه وبعد تحرير مناطق في  سهل نينوى ان هناك تدمير لدور المسيحيين من قبل جهات غير معروفة، الجيش  يحرر المنطقة ويتقدم، السؤال من دخل هذه المناطق ودمر هذه البيوت.

 الشتات المسيحي العراقي
 انت امين عام الاحصائيين العرب .. هل لك  ان تعطينا ارقام عن اعداد المسيحيين الذين لا يزالون في العراق وكم من  المسيحيين في الأردن او في لبنان او في تركيا؟
 كان عدد المسيحيين في العراق قبل الاحتلال  بفترة قريبة بحدود مليون و420 الف مسيحي ، اليوم في العراق لا يتجاوز عدد  المسيحيين في العراق أكثر من 450 الف مسيحي فقط، أي انه وبجملة إحصائية فان  نحو مليون مسيحي عراقي غادروا من المحافظات التي كانوا يسكنون فيها، قسم  منهم يتواجد في إقليم كردستان وقسم منهم في بغداد وقسم قليل في كركوك، لكن  القسم الأكبر غادروا الى الأردن ولبنان وتركيا، المسيحي لا يترك وطنه، بل  يترك مكانه بحثا عن الأمان ولهذا فانه وبعد احتلال داعش للموصل لجأ بمكرمة  ملكية من العاهل الأردني إلى الأردن 8226 مسيحي عراقي وكانوا متواجدين في  نحو 14 قاعة من قاعات الكنائس وهنا الفت الى رعاية المملكة الأردنية لهم  وجمعية الكريتاس الأردنية وأيضا دور قداسة البابا في رعايتهم، حيث انتقلوا  الى شقق مدفوعة الايجار من قداسة البابا، نزيف النزوح مستمر ، رغم ان هؤلاء  اعيد توطينهم في بلد ثالث، حيث يتواجد الان في الأردن نحو 14620 انسان  مسيحي عراقي هم اجمالي من نزحوا قبل احداث الموصل وما بعدها.
 ما هي اعداد المسيحيين في لبنان وتركيا؟
 في لبنان هناك نحو 17 ألف مسيحي عراقي  حاليا واعداهم قبل عام كانت تفوق هذا العدد قبل توطينهم في بلد ثالث، فيما  يوجد في إسطنبول نحو 19 الف مسيحي عراقي.
 كيف تتعاطى سفارات الدول الأوروبية والولايات المتحدة وأستراليا وكندا مع أزمة اللاجئين المسيحيين وهل ثمة اهتمام يجري بقضيتهم ؟
 كما تعرف ان هناك مسلمين لاجئين عراقيين  أعدادهم اكبر بكثير من أعداد المسيحيين هنا في الأردن وسفارات هذه الدول لا  تفكر بدين اللاجئ ، انها تتعامل معه بوصفه انسان لاجئ، ولكني أستطيع ان  أقول لك ان الأزمة السورية أثرت على أوضاع اللاجئيين العراقيين في الأردن  حيث تعرضوا الى اهمال، بل انها جمدت أوضاع اللاجئيين العراقيين مسيحيين  ومسلمين، وهنا انا اناشد الأمم المتحدة بوجوب الالتفات الى أوضاع اللاجئيين  المسيحيين العراقيين وعدم تركهم بهذه الحالة.
 ما هو عدد ضحايا المسيحيين من اعمال العنف في العراق منذ عام 2003 وحتى اليوم ؟
 بحدود 1456 شهيد مسيحي عراقي، وهذه وفق  إحصاءات رسمية معززة بالاسماء وبالوظائف، بينهم رجال دين وبينهم أطباء  ومهندسين وأكاديميين ومدرسين وقسم اخر سقطوا من جراء التفجيرات الإرهابية.

 استهداف الوجود
 هل يعني استهداف رجل الدين المسيحي هو  استهداف للوجود المسيحي في العراق ، وهنا اسوق اغتيال المطران بولص فرج رحو  واستهداف كنيسة سيدة النجاة؟
 لدي سر اعلنه لأول مرة ولـ"إيلاف" حصراً،  في 29 فبراير عام 2008 ، اختطف المطران فرج رحو واغتيل على اثر ذلك مع  مرافقيه، وبعد نحو 13 يوما اتصل بنا القتلة وابلغونا انهم قتلوه وعثرنا  جثمانه في حي النور بالموصل وأقيمت مراسم دفنه. وبعد فترة وبالذات في  سبتمبر من العام 2008 تم الاتصال بنا كعائلة للمطران وابلغونا ان هناك شخصا  سيتم إعدامه في مدينة حديثة بالانبار بعد ان اعترف بقتل المطران فرج رحو،  وطلبوا منا حضور الإعدام، فرفضت حضور تنفيذ الإعدام، لاني أؤمن بالسلام  والمحبة وانتهى الامر عند ذاك ، لكني تفاجأت في أكتوبر عام 2016 برسالة من  المحكمة تقول : يرجى حضور احد أعضاء العائلة لأننا القينا القبض على مجرم  يدعى عبد الخالق سلمان اعترف بقيامه بقتل المطران فرج رحو ! . وهنا اسأل :  من هو الشخص الذي تم إعدامه عام 2008 ؟ بل من قتل المطران ، الا يجعلنا  نسأل ان أحدهما برئ، او ربما يكونوا ضمن مجموعة وعصابة واحدة ارتكبت قتل  المطران سوية.
 الم تحقق الحكومة بجرائم اغتيال رجال  الدين المسيحيين وبالذات حادثة اغتيال المطران فرج رحو بناء على اعترافات  الرجل الذي اعدم عام 2008 .. اين نتائج التحقيق طوال الفترة بين 2008 وحتى  2016؟
 نعم شكلت لجنة وبأمر ديواني ابان حكومة  رئيس الوزراء نوري المالكي ولدي كل الأوراق الثبوتية تتألف من 28 ورقة  شكلها السيد نوري المالكي رئيس الوزراء السابق من قبل 11 من قادة الجيش  العراقي بينهم الفريق الركن علي غيدان وضباط اخرين لزيارة الموصل والاطلاع  على مسببات قتل الشهيد فرج رحو وتهجير المسيحيين من الموصل، هذه اللجنة  أكملت التحقيق ووضعت الأسباب والمسببات، لكن نتائج اللجنة التحقيقية  وتقريرها وضعت في درج واغلق باحكام غير اني حصلت على نسخة منها. وساكشف  عنها قريبا.
 الى اين تمضي الحريات في العراق ؟
 لو عدنا الى الهوية الوطنية لوجدت مثالا  واضحا على الانتقاص من حريات المسيحيين في العراق، لو توقفنا امام الفقرة  26 من الهوية الوطنية التي وضعها البرلمان العراقي وصادق عليها وفيها وضع  ان الطفل العراقي بعمر يوم واحد يصبح مسلما في حال كان احد والديه مسلما او  اعلن اسلامه ، وكما تعرف ثمة من يختار الإسلام لاجل الانفصال والطلاق ، ما  يعني ان ابناءه سيصبحون مسلمين دون ارادتهم، فاقترحنا على الحكومة  العراقية ومجلس النواب ان يترك للطفل حق اختيار الدين الذي يرغب ان يؤمن به  حين بلوغه سن 18 سنة ، لكن هذه الفقرة لم تتغير رغم المناشدات ولا تزال  قائمة ومعمول بها ، رغم انها حشرت في القراءة الثالثة داخل مجلس النواب ولم  تناقش بدقة.
 كيف اثرت مسالة منع الكحول قبل ان يتم تعطيلها في قانون البلديات على أوضاع المسيحيين؟
 كما تعرف ان في العراق معظم العاملين في  قطاع النوادي هم من المسيحيين والايزيديين، وعندما صدر هذا القرار ، الم  يفكر المشرعون، كم عائلة عراقية ستغادر البلاد لأنه يمثل بالنسبة لهم قطع  الارزاق ومحاربة في العمل والمهن، يجب أن يكون الحاكم في العراق هو الحكم  المدني وليس الدولة الدينية ما يحدث اليوم ان الأحزاب الدينية في العراق  فشلت فشلت ذريعا في إدارة الدولة العراقية .
 مع أي شكل من أشكال الدولة يطمح غازي رحو والمسيحيون في العراق؟
 نحن مع الدولة العلمانية على ان لا يفهم  ذلك بأننا ضد الدين، نحن مع دولة مدنية ليبرالية علمانية تحترم فيها  الأديان كما تحترم حقوق الأفراد والحريات، التنوع الثقافي والديني هو علامة  تطور البلد وإذا اختزل العراق بلون واحد فإنه سيكون عراقاً مؤلماً.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2017)

*مجموعة هاوس اوف ون الالمانية تزور المديرية العامة للتعليم السرياني في اربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 استقبل الاستاذ نزار حنا بطرس المدير  العام للتعليم السرياني في وزارة التربية – اقليم كوردستان في مكتبه  بالوزارة وفد مجموعة هاوس اوف ون الالمانية Hous of one  ثلاثة اديان وبيت  واحد ( بيت الصلاة والتعلم ) وتقع في قلب برلين  وتهدف الى تعزيز التعايش  السلمي بين اليهودية والمسيحية والاسلام وكان في الاستقبال الاستاذ سليم  منصور الخبير اللغوي و صباح انطوان مدير التعليم الاساسي وبهنام شابا مدير  التعليم السرياني في المديرية العامة لتربية اربيل ونادر موشي مراد مشرف  التعليم السرياني في اربيل .
  في بداية اللقاء رحب المدير العام بالوفد  الزائر وقدم شرحا قصيرا عن المديرية العامة ودورها في التعليم والمدارس  السريانية في اربيل ودهوك ، بعدها استمع الحضور الى اعضاء المنظمة عن  اهدافها و النشاطات التي تقوم بها وطالبت التعاون لاقامة برامج مشتركة بما  يخدم التسامح وقبول الاخر و العلاقات بين المجموعات المختلفة .. هذا  واستغرق اللقاء زهاء ساعة ونصف ...













​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2017)

*منظمة شلاما وبالتعاونِ مع منظمة شقلاوة للتنمية والشباب تقيم حفلا ترفيهياً بمناسبة عيِد الأم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أقامت منظمة شلاما وبالتعاونِ مع منظمة  شقلاوة للتنمية والشباب حفلا ترفيهياً بمناسبة عيِد الأم والذي يصادفُ في  الحادي والعشرين من شهر اذار مارس من ُكلِ عام وعلى قاعة عشتار في شقلاوة  وبحضور عدد من الاباءِ الكهنة وجمع غفير من المشاركين في الحفل، في بداية  الاحتفالية تم تقديم عدد من القصائد الشعرية والكلمات من قبل الاب انيس  والاب فرنسيس شير والاب الخوري قرياقوس طراجي عبرت عن المعاني السامية للام  فالأمومة أجملُ الرموزِ الإنسانية المعبرة عن العطاء والحب ولو تأملنا  معنى الأمومة لوجدنا أنها نسيجُ الحياة , وتخللت الامسية فقرات متنوعة  ترفيهية منها تقديم مقطع غنائي لاغنية امي قدمها ميلاد مراد ومسرحية الام  وفعالية للاطفال مع الحركات على اغنية ست الحبايب تخللتها دبكات متنوعة  شارك بها الجميع.
 وقبل الختام تم تقديم درع منظمة شلاما  للاب انيس وهدايا تقديرية للاباء الكهنة والمشاركين في الحفل, بعدها تم قطع  كيك الحفل من قبل الامهات المحتفى بهم مع توزيع هدايا تقديرية لجميعِ  الامهات المشاركات في الحفل.





















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2017)

*وصول غبطة البطريرك ساكو ومعاونه الى باريس لحضور عشاء خيري من اجل اعمار بلدات سهل نينوى وتشجيع عودة العائلات الراغبة الى بيوتها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 وصل ظهر يوم الثلاثاء 28 اذار 2017 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو الى مطار شارل ديغول في العاصمة الفرنسية باريس وكان في  استقبالهم الاباء الكهنة: صبري انار، بطرس يالاب، ميخائيل دمان، فادي ليون  وبعض اعضاء المجالس الخورنية والرابطة الكلدانية.
 وفي المساء حضر غبطته برفقة معاونه  والاباء الكهنة ندوة للرابطة الكلدانية اقيمت في قاعة كنيسة مار توما في  سرسيل قدمها السيد سلام مرقس بحضور اكثر من 120 عضو، وبعد كلمة غبطة  البطريرك اعطى المجال للحوار والاسئلة والمناقشة.
 وسبب زيارة غبطته الى باريس هو لحضور عشاء  خيري من اجل اعمار بلدات سهل نينوى وتشجيع عودة العائلات الراغبة الى  بيوتها. وسوف يشارك في هذا العشاء الخيري العديد من الشخصيات الحكومية  ورجال الدين وعدد من ابناء الكنيسة الكلدانية في باريس حيث لها ثلاث  خورنات، ونحو 15 الف شخص.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2017)

*في مؤتمر أرثوذكسي عالمي في برلين حبيب افرام:حتى لا نصبح كلنا نازحين*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/


                أكد رئيس الرابطة  السريانية أمين عام اللقاء المسيحي المشرقي حبيب افرام أن الهوية  الارثوذكسية قد تكون عاملاً مساعداً من أجل حضور القيم في صناعة القرارات  الدولية وأن وحدة الجهود في الحرب على الإرهاب بكل فروعه صار واجباً.
                   جاء ذلك في كلمة القاها  في مؤتمر 23 "للمؤسسة العالمية لوحدة الدول الارثوذكسية المسيحية"  بعنوان:" القيم والمصالح في عالم  متغيّر من منظار مسيحي " .
                     ثم وقال في كلمته  ليست هيّنة هوية أرثوذكسية  مستقيمة الرأي  تتجاوز القوميات والاثنيات  والاوطان، في عالم يفتش عن نفسه مضطرب ضائع تتسارع فيه الاحداث والتقنيات  والجنون والارهاب  والعلوم والجهل بنفس الوقت.
               فمن نحن ؟ وماذا نريد؟
               أنا الآتي اليكم، من عمق  تراث وانتماء ارثوذكسي سرياني آرامي محافظاً على لغة السيد المسيح، آتٍ من  لبنان وطن مختبر يومي  رسالة  الحياة المشتركة والتعدد والتنوع، آتٍ من  تاريخ مجبول بالاضطهاد والمجازر، ليس آخرها ما نسمّيه نحن سيفو أي مجازر  السلطنة العثمانية ضد شعبنا والأرمن في طور عابدين  منذ نيف ومئة عام، بلْ   ما نشاهده اليوم من ابادة بطيئة لمسيحيي  الشرق  وجرائم ضد كل الانسانية   من قوى ظلامية تستعمل الدين واعلامه  وتفسيرها  المشوّه  له في رفض والغاء  لكل آخر .
              آت ٍ اليكم، بدعوة "من  المؤسسة الدولية لوحدة الشعوب الارثوذكسية" في برلين التي قسمتها السياسة  ووحدّها الشعب  لنؤكد معاً أن الانسان هو قيمتنا وجوهر نضالنا،  وأن حرياته  بكل أبعادها هي هدف أي حراك وأي

 سياسة وان السلام والعدالة وكرامة كل انسان وكل جماعة  واجب على كل من يحمل همّ المشاركة في عمل الله في اعماقه.
           آتٍ اليكم، بشهادة محبة، وبرجاء  رغم كل شيء، فنحن قياميون. سنبقى نشهد في الشرق، لن نتركه، لن نقبل أن  يحتله الحقد. هذه مسؤولية عالمية. ادعوكم الى أن يكون مصير مسيحيي  الشرق  وكيفية صمودهم ودعمهم  بنداً أولاً في نقاش مؤتمرنا.
          إن لكم دوراً رائداً لاعادة  الثقة، وما التدخل الروسي في الشرق الا واحد من عناوين قد تكون مساعدا على  بث الروح في الحضور المسيحي. لكن، حتى الآن ما انجز ليس كافيا. لا في سهل  نينوى، ولا في سوريا، ولا في حقوق متساوية في مصر، ولا في ثبات مسيحييي  الأراضي المقدسة،  ولا في حلّ للقضية الفلسطينية  ولا في  بقاء أورشليم  القدس عاصمة الاديان.
            آتٍ، لنتضامن ضد الارهاب، من  أجل مشاركة فاعلة في محاربة كل داعش لوقف هذا الجنون، ليس فقط في الميدان  بل في العقل والأعلام والجامع والمدرسة والايديولوجيا  ولوقف المال والسلاح  عن مجانين آخر الزمان.
            آتٍ لنساهم في حث المسلمين على نهضة جديدة ولنشاركهم في تنقية مجتمعاتهم .
            آتٍ، حتى لا نصبح كلنا لاجئين   لتكون القيم رائدتنا لأنه دونها تكون السياسة لعبة أمم ومعها ربما توق الى  الكمال في بهاء اللّه.   
           افرام مع رئيس المؤسسة الدكتور غاليري الكسيف وممثل السلطة الفلسطينية الدكتور غازي حنانيا.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2017)

*شهادة تقديرية للمطران صليبا شمعون البرطلّي من منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون السريانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 بهنام شابا شمني


 زار وفد من منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون  السريانية الثلاثاء 28 آذار 2017 نيافة المطران مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون  البرطلي المستشار البطريركي للكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية في مقر اقامته  في عنكاوا. وقدم الوفد لنيافته شهادة تقديرية باسم إدارة المنتدى تثمينا  لجهوده في حفظ الارث الثقافي السرياني ولرفده الثقافة السريانية بالعديد من  المؤلفات وبمناسبة تقليده وسام آرام للغة والثقافة السريانية الارامية.  كما كانت الزيارة فرصة للتعرف على آخر نتاجات نيافته في حقل التأليف  والترجمة حيث هو منكبٌ الان على ترجمة كتاب لمار اسحق النينوي من السريانية  الى العربية ليضاف بذلك الى أكثر من عشرين كتابا آخر وضعها في حقل التأليف  والترجمة. وأكد نيافته على ضرورة مواصلة المثقف لنشاطه حتى في الظروف  الصعبة فالحياة لا يمكن ان تتوقف ومن الصعوبة تعويض ما فاته. 
 وتوسع الحديث ليشمل الجوانب الاخرى من  حياة المطران صليبا والاسلوب الذي اتبعه في ادارة ابرشية الموصل والحكمة  التي استخدمها في التعامل مع الاوضاع سواء كان قبل 2003 وما بعدها. وأطلَع  الوفد نيافة المطران صليبا على بدايات تأسيس منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون  السريانية والانشطة التي قام بها سابقا وما بعد التهجير. من جانبه ثمّن  المطران صليبا دور المنتدى في قيادة المشهد الثقافي في برطلي مستشهدا ببعض  الانشطة التي اقامها المنتدى وحضرها نيافته خلال فترة التهجير.    


















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2017)

*إجراءات جديدة لحماية عقارات المسيحيين في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خلك/
 شدد مجلس القضاء الأعلى في العراق علي  المحاكم في كافة أنحاء البلاد ببذل العناية البالغة بخصوص دعاوى تمليك  العقارات للمواطنين المسيحيين.
 وقال المتحدث باسم مجلس القضاء عبد  الستار بيرقدار في تصريح صحفي، يوم الأربعاء، "إن المجلس وجه تعميمًا إلى  المحاكم كافة بإيلاء العناية بخصوص دعاوى تمليك العقارات، لاسيما التي تعود  إلى المسيحيين".
 وأضاف بيرقدار "أن التعميم يتضمن عدم إصدار قرار  التمليك الغيابي إلا بعد إجراء المضاهاة التي تثبت على وجه اليقين صحة عقد  البيع من بائعه، لافتا إلي أن المجلس شدد أيضا على التأكد من صحة ادعاء  المدعي بسفر المالك خارج العراق أو عدم معرفة محل اقامته، وأنه لا يكتفي  التحقق من ذلك بالنشر في الصحف المحلية وضرورة التقيد بقواعد الاختصاص  المكاني في هذه الدعاوى على وجه الخصوص".
 وأشار بيرقدار إلى أن هذه  الإجراء جاء في ضوء مقررات مجلس القضاء الأعلى في جلسته السابعة المنعقدة  في بغداد في 20 من شهر مارس الحالي.
 وكان وزير العدل العراقي حيدر  الزاملي قد أكد اهتمامه بمتابعة أملاك العراقيين المسيحيين لمنع الاعتداء  عليها، وقال "إن أملاك العراقيين موثقة لدي الوزارة وتعمل على إيقاف  محاولات التلاعب بشأنها، لاسيما بعد دخول تنظيم داعش الإرهابي إلى الموصل  مركز محافظة نينوي، مؤكدا أن الوزارة والقضاء العراقي قادران على إعادة  الحقوق لأصحابها الشرعيين من مختلف الطوائف والأديان في العراق، وأن مشروع  الحكومة الإلكترونية سيضع حدا لكل أنواع التلاعب والفساد التى تخص  العقارات".


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2017)

*اتحاد النساء الآشوري: تهنئة بمناسبة اعياد رأس السنة البابلية الآشورية الجديدة  (اكيتو 6767)*




 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بطاقة تهنئة
 بمناسبة اعياد رأس السنة البابلية الآشورية الجديدة  (اكيتو 6767)
 يسر الهيئة الادارية لاتحاد النساء  الآشوري أن تتقدم بأجمل التهاني واحر التبريكات مع باقات ورد عطرة الى كافة  ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في الوطن والمهجر متمنين ان تكون  السنة الجديدة سنة خير وسلام للجميع ،وان نحتفل معا مستقبلا والعراق وكافة  مكوناته يرفلون باوآصر متينة على أساس الاحترام المتبادل والمحبة وقبول  الآخر.
 وكل عام وانتم بالف خير


         الهيئة الادارية
    لاتحاد النساء الآشوري
 اكيتو 6767 /نيسان 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2017)

*فيديو.. حملة اعمار وترميم لكنيسة مار أدي الرسول في بلدة كرمليس*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s3HVevKCim0


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2017)

*أهالي قرية دهي بمحافظة دهوك يحتفلون بأعياد "أكيتو"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 احتفل اهالي قرية دهي بمحافظة دهوك بأعياد  أكيتو رأس السنة البابلية الآشورية 6767، وتضمن الاحتفال اقامة كرنفال  شعبي شاركت فيه مجموعة من أبناء القرية من فتيات وفتيان مرتدين الزي  التراثي البابلي الآشوري رافعين الأعلام القومية وهم يؤدون الرقصات  والدبكات متجولين في الشارع الرئيسي للقرية على شكل فرقة غنائية وشعبية  ومتوجهين الى القاعة المخصصة لاقامة الاحتفال حيث تزامن الاحتفال بعيد  أكيتو مع الطبيعة المتجددة وهم على موعد مع احتفالات الاسلاف العظام التي  انطلقت من هذه الارض أرض الرافدين وملاحمها القديمة وأبرزها ملحمة الخلق  وكلكامش وتموز وعشتار.
 وبدأ الاحتفال الذي تم تنظيمه من قبل  أهالي قرية دهي بالوقوف دقيقة صمت اجلالا واكبارا على ارواح شهدائنا  الابرار ثم القيت قصائد شعرية جسدت الدلالات القومية والتأريخية والانسانية  لعيد أكيتو.
 ثم ألقى مختار قرية دهي عبدالاحد نيسان  كلمة رحب خلالها بالحضور من مسؤولين رسميين وحكوميين قدم خلالها التهنئة  لأبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري بعيد أكيتو، كما القى عضو المجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري يلدا خوشابا كلمة باللغة السريانية أوضح  خلالها بأن لعيد أكيتو مكانة خاصة لدى أبناء شعبنا مؤكدا عمق ارتباط  الانسان بالطبيعة والارض وقدرته على التجدد والانبعاث.
 وفي ختام الحفل تم تقديم الهدايا الى  المشاركين في هذا الاحتفال الذي استغرق حوالي الساعتين حيث قدمت فرقة قرية  دهي رقصات مستوحات من معاني هذا العيد كما قدمت دبكات مع الاغاني القومية  والشعبية.
 كما وحضر هذا الاحتفال عدد من المسؤولين الرسميين والكنسيين.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (2 أبريل 2017)

*6767 عاماً من شرنقات الامبراطوريات والحضارات البابلية ألاشورية                                    *

تيريزا أيشو






assyrian flag 1 world war

​ 
 6767 عاماً من شرنقات الاعمار، التمدن، الهبوط والانتكاسات للامبراطوريات والحضارات البابلية الاشورية.
 ومازالت قياداتنا، سياسيينا، وكنائسنا على  الدرب سائرين، في فرض ولاياتهم، مدنهم، ألهتهم، أصحيتهم، فروقاتهم،  شرعيتهم على شعوبنا التي هُرست جيداً بين اضراسهم، وأصبحوا لقمة ذائبة،  علكت جيداً سهلة البلع والهضم والامتصاص، بعد ان كانت عنيدة، وكالشوك في  البلعوم يغص بها أعداءنا، وخصوصاً في الحرب العالمية الاولى، التي حالف  الحظ أعداءنا في النهاية ان يكسروا ماتبقى من عزة، كبرياء، قوة وجبروت ذرية  اجداد شعوب وملوك وقادة وعباقرة وعظماء وباني اقدم ألامبراطوريات في  العالم، تلكم هي ولايات الامبراطوريات البابلية الاشورية القديمة. فهُرست  فرقنا العسكرية الميدانية وماتبقى من جيوشها في الحرب العالمية الاولى،  وقُضي على قاداتها العظام بالتفرقة والدسائس، هؤلاء اللذين لم يثقوا ببعضهم  البعض، ولم يستمعوا جيداً لنصائح الطرف الاخر. وكانوا بعيدين عن التنسيق  والاقرار بالاخر. وكان الصراع على قدمه بين من يمثل الشرعية لقيادة هذه  الامة.
 لسنا بصدد الدخول في مأسينا في هذا اليوم  المبارك، ولكن فقط للتذكير فلو كان بطريركنا الشهيد مار بنيامين شمعون  أستمع الى نصيحة اغا بطرس القائد العسكري الميداني اللذي كان يقود فصائل من  قواتنا العسكرية المشاركة في الحرب العالمية الاولى، المحنك العالم بخطط  وغدر الاعداء، بعدم الذهاب للقاء سمكو، لكانت تغيرت مجرى الامور بأتجاه  أخر، ولما كان قضي على بطريركنا وأكثر من 100 من رجاله الاشاوس. فلو كان  هناك أتحاد وتنسيق مشترك بين قوات مار بنيامين وقوات أغا بطرس، ممكن ان  نتخيل النتائج الايجابية التي كانت ستكون عليها مشاركتنا في الحرب العالمية  الاولى لصالح شعبنا. فهل ستعي اليوم كنائسنا، أحزابنا، سياسيينا، رجال  ديننا وشعبنا انه بات اليوم اكثر ملحاً أن نكون متحدين، وليس انفراديين،  لاجل ان نحقق مانصبو اليه، ولكن للاسف بتنا اليوم اكثر مقسمين ونحاول طول  الوقت ان نسحق وندمر ونشوه الاطراف الاخرى التي تختلف معنا في الرؤية،  التفسير، الاسلوب، واللهجات، الليتورجيا، وحتى الالفاظ.
 التاريخ يكرر نفسه، ونعيش الاحداث نفسها،  التهجير، التدمير، السلب ونهب الاراضي، بعد ان قراءنا عنها وشاهدنا صورها  عبر كتب التاريخ وارشيف الحروب والمعاهدات لاكثر من 100 عام خلت.
 فهل سيكون عام 6767ـ 2017 عام تطهير،  ولادة، معموذية جديدة لنا، نكون فيها منفتحين ومتقبلين لاحدنا الاخر في  طريق نفض، صهر وأذابة ماعلق بنا من رواسب وفروقات مفروضة علينا عبر اكثر من  600 عام. هل ساهم أعتناقنا للمسيحية في ان نكون منفتحين ومتقبلين لاحدنا  الاخر. أذ انني أرى اننا مازلنا نخوض حرب الولايات الاشورية مع بعضنا البعض  حتى يومنا هذا. هل سيكون عام 6767 عام حقيقي للوحدة والعمل المشترك بين  فصائلنا، كنائسنا، أحزابنا، عام الاقرار، والاتفاق على ألهدف، والعمل  الجماعي بأتجاهه اينما كان شعبنا في العالم، لان يتبنى نفس الهدف.
 لذا أننا نوصي كافة أحزابنا، مؤسساتنا،  كنائسنا، سياسيينا وشعبنا بتبني علمنا من الحرب العالمية الاولى، حتى تحقيق  الاهداف. علمنا اعلاه ألذي هو معروف على الصعيد العالمي، وصعيد كافة الدول  المشاركة في حرب الامس العالمية الاولى، وحرب اليوم. ويكون شعارنا في  مطالبتنا لدول الحلفاء الامس واليوم لتنفيذ وعودهم واتفاقياتهم معنا من  الحرب العالمية الاولى، واصلاح الوضع، ورد أعتبارنا، وتعويض مالحقنا من  اضرار جدية اليوم بسبب حروبهم الجديدة في المنطقة التي توجت شراستها بداعش،  المدعوم مه عدة دول في الشرق والغرب. وتخصيص ميزانية من الدولة العراقية  وميزانيات الغرب وحلفائهم الشرقيين لاعادة أعمار بلداتنا وقرانا، ودعم  النهضة والحضارة وألتأهيل البشري فيها، ودعم الهجرة المعاكسة بمشاريع طويلة  الامد، لادارة مناطقنا بأنفسنا مرة أخرى، وهكذا دعم بقية القوميات  والاثنيات التي هرست في خضم هذا الصراع الجديد في العراق وسوريا على تقسيم  الاراضي والخيرات بين العرب والاكراد، بين أمريكا الغرب وروسيا، بين أيران  وتركيا. فكنا الاسماك الصغيرة، التي لم تكن ذات أهمية لمربي ومروضي الاسماك  الكبيرة الشرسة.

 كل عام وأكيتو وشعوبه بالف خير
 موتوا دانمارك 6767 ، 01- 04- 2017





assyrian flag before 1 world war





























































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أبريل 2017)

*الكونغرس الأمريكي يقدم مشروع قرار ملزم H.R. 379 لمساعدة ودعم المسيحيين والايزيديين للعودة إلى مناطقهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 صرح السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري أن الكونغرس الأمريكي  قدم مشروع قرار ملزم H.R. 379 لمساعدة ودعم المسيحيين والايزيديين للعودة  إلى مناطقهم بعد أن ارتكبت الإبادة الجماعية بحقهم وتم تهجيرهم قسراً من  قبل التنظيم الإرهابي داعش.
 وكما يحتوي القرارعلى عدة فقرات ومنها: -
 إنشاء فئة جديدة من اللاجئين المعنيين  بالشؤون الإنسانية الخاصة، وتصنيف الأقليات الدينية العراقية والسورية  الذين ينتمون إلى أقلية في بلدهم الأصلي كأولوية في تلقي المساعدات  الإنسانية والحماية وتأهيلهم من جديد لاستعادة حياتهم في مناطقهم التاريخية  التي احتلتها داعش.
 يقوم وزير الدفاع الأمريكي بتقديم تقرير  يحتوي على برتوكول بخصوص إنقاذ ورعاية ومعاملة الايزيدين والمسيحيين والشبك  والتركمان الذين تم إنقاذهم من قبضة الدولة الإسلامية (داعش). ويجب تقديم  هذا التقرير في موعد أقصاه 60 يوماً من تاريخ سن هذا القانون ومن ثم يقدم  هذا التقرير إلى الكونغرس الأمريكي.
 وضع برامج للأقليات الدينية والعرقية  لتمكينهم لاستمرار حياتهم ومنع الأزمات في المستقبل. كبرامج الرعاية الصحية  والدعم النفسي والاجتماعي. ويقوم وزير الخارجية الأمريكي، بالتشاور مع  مدير وكالة التنمية الدولية التابعة للولايات المتحدة، لوضح برنامج لتوفير  الرعاية الصحية والدعم النفسي والاجتماعي لأفراد الطوائف الأيزيدية  والمسيحية والشبك والتركمانية الذين شردتهم الدولة الإسلامية. ويوفر هذا  البرنامج الصحة النفسية والدعم النفسي والاجتماعي للأطفال من هذه الأقليات،  مع التركيز بشكل خاص على توفير الخدمات للناجيات من الاسترقاق الجنسي في  ظل تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية. يجب تقديم تقرير في موعد أقصاه 60 يوماً من  تاريخ سن هذا القانون ويتم تقديمه إلى الكونغرس الأمريكي.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أبريل 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يستقبل السفير العراقي ويحتفل بالقداس في باريس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية
 استقبل صباح يوم السبت 1 نيسان 2017 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو في باريس سعادة السفير العراقي لدى  فرنسا الدكتور اسماعيل شفيق محسن، وأكد السفير على حرصه ودعمه للجالية  العراقية المسيحية في فرنسا لحضورهم المتميز ومحبتهم لبلدهم، كما اشاد بدور  الكنيسة الكلدانية وغبطة البطريرك ساكو في دعم الحوار والمصالحة.

 وبعد ذلك احتفل غبطته بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة سيدة الكلدان في باريس،  بمشاركة سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو والاباء الكهنة فادي ليون، صبري  انار، بولس بشي، وشجع غبطته المؤمنين على التمسك بتعاليم الرب يسوع، الراعي  الصالح لنا جميعاً.

 ومن ثم توجه غبطة البطريرك برفقة معاونه الى مطار شارل ديغول للعودة الى اربيل.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أبريل 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك ماراغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان  يعيّن المطران مار باسيليوس جرجس القس موسى زائراً بطريركياً للسريان  الكاثوليك في أستراليا ونيوزيلندا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ الأول من شهر نيسان من العام 2017،  عيّن غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان، بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، سيادةَ المطران مار باسيليوس جرجس القس موسى، المعاون  البطريركي، زائراً بطريركياً للسريان الكاثوليك في أستراليا ونيوزيلندا،  لمدّة ثلاث سنوات.
 وكان المطران جرجس القس موسى قد قدّم إلى  الكرسي الرسولي طلب الإستعفاء من مهمّة الزائر الرسولي في أوروبا، والآن  يُرتقَب أن يعيّنه قداسة البابا فرنسيس زائراً رسولياً على أستراليا  ونيوزيلندا في المدى القريب.
 نتمنّى لسيادة المطران جرجس القس موسى  النجاح في خدمته الجديدة، وللرعايا والإرساليات السريانية الكاثوليكية في  أستراليا ونيوزيلندا، خوارنةً وكهنةً وإكليروساً ومؤمنين، التوفيق لما فيه  خير كنيستنا في القارّة الأوقيانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أبريل 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يترأس قداس في كاتدرائية مار يوسف – عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 ترأس مساء يوم الاحد 2 نيسان 2017 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو القداس الالهي في كاتدرائية مار يوسف  في عنكاوا بمشاركة السادة الاساقفة مار بشار وردة، راعي الابرشية ومار  توماس ميرم، راعي ابرشية اورميا ومار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي  والخوري سليم البرادوستي والاب بولس الساتي القادم من بلجيكا.

  وفي موعظته ركز غبطة البطريرك على صفات الراعي الصالح: الادارة والقيادة،  الخدمة والمحبة، والتضحية والسهر على القطيع … وقال مثالنا هو يسوع المسيح  ونحن يجب ان نتشبه به ونعمل كل ما بوسعنا للمحافظة على رعايانا اينما  كانوا.

 بعد القداس افتتح غبطته والسادة الاساقفة السوق الخيري  الذي اقامته مدرسة مار قرداغ في عنكاوا وذلك في قاعة الكاتدرائية والذي شمل  كتب وتقويات وملابس وماكولات.





























​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أبريل 2017)

*آلاف المسيحيين يحتفلون بدهوك بعيد أكيتو وسط دعوات بإستحداث محافظة في سهل نينوى*








السومرية نيوز/ دهوك

  شارك آلاف المسيحيين من مختلف إقليم كردستان والعراق في مسيرة حاشدة بدهوك، السبت، إحتفاء بحلول رأس السنة الآشورية الكلدانية "أكيتو"، وسط دعوات بإستحداث محافظة في سهل نينوى تحت حماية دولية وترسيخ التعايش والشراكة الحقيقية في صنع القرار.


 وقال عضو اللجنة المشرفة على الإحتفالية فريد يعقوب لـ السومرية نيوز، إن  "مسيرة حاشدة انطلقت صباح اليوم، لأبناء الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  إحتفاء بحلول عيد أكيتو"، مبينا أن "الآف من ابناء شعبنا من مختلف مناطق  إقليم كردستان والعراق والخارج شاركو في المسيرة".
 وأضاف يعقوب أن "المشاركين في المسيرة رفعوا شعارات تطالب بإستحداث محافظة  في سهل نينوى تحت حماية دولية ودعوات بترسيخ مبدأ التعايش والتسامح  والشراكة الحقيقية في صنع القرار"، مشيرا إلى أنه "بدون حماية دولية لمنطقة  سهل نينوى من الصعب جدا بقاء المسيحيين في أماكنهم كونهم فقدوا الثقة  بعدما تعرضوا لمآسي كبيرة على أيدي تنظيم داعش".


 وتابع يعقوب أن "البنية التحتية في منطقة سهل نينوى مدمرة حاليا كما أن  الخدمات مفقودة مما تسببت في عدم عودة النازحين لأماكنهم بعد تحرير مناطقهم  منذ أشهر".


 يذكر أن "أكيتو" هو عيد رأس السنة لدى الأكديين والبابليين والآشوريين من  بعدهم ويبدأ في اليوم الأول من شهر نيسان ويستمر لمدة اثنا عشر يوما، ويعود  هذا الاحتفال إلى السلالة البابلية الأولى، أي إلى مطلع الألف الثاني قبل  الميلاد، إذ تم على عهد هذه السلالة ترتيب حلقات الحياة بشكلها شبه النهائي  في حياة سكان بلاد ما بين النهرين سواء من الناحية الدينية أو الاقتصادية أو الاجتماعية.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أبريل 2017)

*الكنيسة الكلدانية: 1300 أسرة مسيحية ترغب بالعودة إلى مساكنها في نينوى*








*السومرية نيوز/ نينوى

 أعلنت الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق  والعالم، السبت، أن 1300 أسرة مسيحية مهجرة أبدت رغبتها في العودة إلى  منازلها في محافظة نينوى، فيما دعت الابرشيات والمسحيين في الخارج إلى دعم  مسيحيي العراق لإعادة اعمار مناطقهم.


 وقالت الكنيسة في بيان تلقت السومرية  نيوز، نسخة منه، إنها أجرت "استفتاء لألف و667 عائلة مهجرة من تللسقف  وباقوفا وبطنايا في محافظة نينوى حول الرغبة في العودة"، مشيرا إلى أن  "1300 أسرة أبدت رغبتها بالعودة سريعا إلى منازلها وبدء الحياة الطبيعية  والقيام بزراعة أراضيها".
وأضافت أنه "منذ سنتين ونصف هَجَّر تنظيم (داعش) مسيحيي الموصل  وبلدات سهل نينوى التي كانوا يعيشون فيها منذ آلاف السنين، واليوم بفضل  القوات المسلحة على مختلف صنوفها تم تحريرها، لكن العديد من هذه البيوت  دمرت أو أحرقت أو نهبت، وكذلك الكنائس والمؤسسات الخدمية والبنى التحتية،  وهؤلاء المسيحيون المهجرون بحاجة إلى إعانتهم على إصلاح بيوتهم وتأثيثها  قدر الإمكان، وإعادة الماء والكهرباء إليها".


 وأوضحت الكنيسة أن "على الأبرشيات والمسيحيين في الداخل والخارج دعم إصلاح بيوت اخوتهم وتسهيل عودتهم والمجتمع الدولي خصوصا الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية  ودول الاتحاد الأوروبي وحكومة العراق للمساعدة في عملية الإعمار هذه  وتطوير هذه البلدات، وخلق استثمارات لإتاحة فرص عمل لسكانها وتأمين رزقهم،  وزرع الأمل في قلوبهم للبقاء في وطنهم والحفاظ على هويتهم وتاريخهم".


 وتابعت أن "نتائج الكشف الأولي الذي  قامت به الكنيسة تشير إلى أن نسبة الأضرار في الأقضية والنواحي المسيحية هي  أضرار تللسقف كانت التي بلغت 15% وباقوفا التي شملت نهبا وأضرارا في بعض  البيوت، وباطنايا التي بلغت 80% أنها بلدة منكوبة، وتلكيف 5% وكرمليس 30%".


 وأشارت إلى أن "أهالي هذه البلدات بحاجة  لرفع الألغام من حقولهم ليتمكنوا من زراعتها منذ هذا الموسم، كما يحتاجون  إلى مشاريع خيرية كمستوصف خيري ومولدات كهرباء للمساعدة على البقاء".


 من جهته، قال رئيس الكنيسة الكلدانية في  العراق والعالم البطريرك لويس ساكو إن "الكنيسة الكلدانية سوف تباشر عملية  إصلاح البيوت اعتبارا من الأسبوع المقبل للراغبين بالعودة".


 وكان رئيس الوزراء حيدر العبادي أعلن،  الثلاثاء (24 كانون الثاني 2017)، عن تحرير الجانب الأيسر لمدينة الموصل من  سيطرة تنظيم "داعش" بشكل كامل، فيما دعا القوات الأمنية المشتركة إلى  التحرك بسرعة لتحرير الجانب الأيمن للمدينة *


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أبريل 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يتفقد النازحين من الموصل وكنيستي مار أدي الرسول والطاهرة الكبرى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 ضمن برنامج بطريركية الكلدان في العراق  واهتمامها بملف النازحين قام غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بطريرك  بابل على الكلدان في العراق والعالم بزيارة مخيمات النازحين في كل من حسن  شامي وحمام العليل كما قام غبطته بزيارة كنيسة مار أدي الرسول في بلدة  كرمليس وكنيسة الطاهرة الكبرى في مدينة بغديدا قره قوش وكان بمعية غبطته  سيادتا المطرانين مار باسيليوس يلدو ومار توماس ميرم ووزير الدفاع العراقي  السابق خالد العبيدي.
 ولدى وصول غبطته والوفد المرافق معه  مخيمات النازحين كان بإستقبالهم المشرف على الفريق المشترك لإيواء وإغاثة  النازحين الفريق الركن باسم الطائي.
 وتوج غبطته زيارته هذه بتقديم مساعدات  غذائية وانسانية الى النازحين من مدينة الموصل الذين عبروا عن عميق  امتنانهم لهذه الالتفاتة الانسانية التي تعبر عن التآخي بين مختلف القوميات  والأديان لدى الشعب العراقي.
 هذا وكانت قناة عشتار الفضائية برئاسة مديرها العام رازميك مراديان برفقة جولة غبطة البطريرك ساكو.















































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أبريل 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2017)

*مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق يعقد اجتماعه في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقد مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في  العراق صباح اليوم 5-4-2017 اجتماعه الاعتيادي في مطرانية السريان  الكاثوليك في عنكاوا ، وابتدأ الاجتماع بالصلاة الربية ثم القى قداسة  البطريرك مار أدي الثاني بطريرك الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة كلمة رحب خلالها  بأصحاب القداسة والغبطة البطاركة والسادة المطارنة والاساقفة واعضاء المجلس  وممثليهم ، ثم القى سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي كلمة رحب خلالها  بالمجتمعين في مقر مطرانية السريان الكاثوليك ، بعدها أذن الامين العام  لمجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق المطران د.آفاك اسادوريان لرئيس  الجلسة المطران مار افرام يوسف عبا بقراءة جدول اعمال الاجتماع.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحضر أمسية تراتيل لابرشية اربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 حضر مساء يوم الاثنين 3 نيسان 2017 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة السادة الاساقفة: مار بشار  وردة، راعي الابرشية ومار توماس ميرم ومار يوحنا بطرس موشي ومار نيقوديموس  داؤد متي شرف ومار باسيليوس يلدو ومجموعة  من الاباء الكهنة والاخوات  الراهبات وطلاب المعهد الكهنوتي ومسؤولي ادارة ناحية عنكاوا، أمسية تراتيل  باللغة الكلدانية من تلحين وتنويط الاب نشوان يونان، واشترك بهذه الامسية  جوق الشمامسة الصغار والشمامسة الكبار والجوق الموحد لكنائس ابرشية اربيل،  وقد اكتظت كنيسة ام المعونة الدائمة بالحضور.
 في كلمتة شكر سيادة المطران مار بشار وردة  الجوقات على ادائهم المميز وتمنى ان ترتقي طقوسنا الى هذا الاداء الذي يشد  الحضور ويسمو بهم، ثم دعا غبطة البطريرك لالقاء كلمة بالمناسبة فقال  غبطته: هل حقاً نحن في عنكاوا ام في احدى الكاتدرائيات الكبرى في الغرب،  واضاف هذه النشاطات تعكس حيوية كنيستنا وحضورها القوي بالرغم من انها عدت  "القطيع الصغير". ودعا الاساقفة الحضور من الكنائس الشقيقة الى الوحدة  وتشكيل مجلس كنائس العراق وليس الطوائف، وان الكنيسة الكلدانية تمد يدها  الى الجميع لتوحيد الصف والموقف والخطاب.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أبريل 2017)

*بارزاني يرفض ما أقدم عليه بعض المسيحيين ويخيرهم بين أمرين*







   بارزاني خلال لقائه رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في كوردستان والعراق​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- k24/

 جدد رئيس إقليم كوردستان مسعود بارزاني  رفضه لما أقدم عليه بعض المسيحيين حينما حزموا حقائبهم وقرروا الهجرة من  ديارهم صوب أمريكا وأوروبا، وحثهم على البقاء في البلاد كما خيرهم بين  أمرين بالقول: "إما أن نعيش معا أو نموت سوية".
 وأصبح إقليم كوردستان ملاذا آمنا  للمسيحيين الهاربين من جحيم العنف الذي اجتاح مناطقهم في مدن عديدة من  العراق خصوصا في الموصل وما حولها.
 وكان تعداد المسيحيين في العراق يوما ما  يصل إلى 1.5 مليون نسمة ويعتقد أنه وصل ألان إلى اقل من النصف رغم دعوات  متكررة للتشبث بأرضهم بعد موجات من العنف طالتهم في أعقاب سقوط النظام  السابق من جانب جماعات إسلامية شيعية وسنية وآخرها تنظيم داعش.
 وقال بارزاني خلال لقائه وفدا من رؤساء  الطوائف المسيحية في العراق وكوردستان إنه "لم يؤيد قرار بعض الأخوات  والإخوة المسيحيين بترك بلدهم والهجرة إلى الخارج".
 ونقل بيان رئاسي صدر أمس عن بارزاني قوله إنه طلب من المسيحيين بأن "يستمروا في العيش في إقليم كوردستان بكل حرية".
 وخيّر زعيم الإقليم، المسيحيين في  كوردستان، بين أمرين بالقول "نحن شركاء في هذا البلد وإما أن نعيش معاً  وبسلام وآمان أو أن نموت سوية".
 وأضاف بارزاني أن "الإقليم مستعد لدعم  المسيحيين في جميع الظروف لضمان مستقبلهم وليعودوا بكل اطمئنان إلى  مناطقهم، مشددا على ضرورة أن "يقرر المواطنون في المناطق المحررة مستقبلهم  ومصيرهم بأنفسهم، وأن يساهموا في حماية مناطقهم وإدارتها".
 وشهد العراق في الأعوام الممتدة من 2006  وحتى 2008 اقتتالا طائفيا بين السنة والشيعة، وألقى بظلاله لاحقا على باقي  الأقليات الدينية في البلاد.
 غير أن إقليم كوردستان ظل بعيدا عن الصراع  الداخلي في العراق واحة امان يحتذى بها، حيث يستضيف آلاف النازحين  المسيحيين والايزيديين والشبك وغيرهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أبريل 2017)

*بالصور.. احتفالية خاصة بمناسبة عيد راس السنة الاشورية لعام 6767 في ميشغان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كارولين هرمز - ميشغان
  عدسة - رياض منصور 

 اقام الاتحاد الاشوري العالمي وبالتعاون  مع النادي الاشوري الامريكي  حفلا ساهرا متميزاً بمناسبة عيد راس السنة  الاشورية للعام 6767  وعلى قاعة رويالتي هاوس في ولاية ميشغان الامريكية .
  حيث دخلت في بداية الحفلة كراديسا من  الجيش الاشوري  والعربة  الرمزية التي كانت تحمل  الملك والملكة الاشورية  مع مجموعة من الاطفال وهم يحملون الاعلام والشعارات القومية والوطنية  الاشورية.
 و بدأ الاحتفال بعزف النشيد القومي  الاشوري والنشيد القومي الامريكي بصوت سركون ايشو، ثم القى السيد يوئيل  ايشو احد اعضاء الاتحاد وعريف الحفل  كلمة مرحبا بالحاضرين.
 وقد احيا الحفل الفنانين المتالقين لندا  جورج وسركون كبريال و سركون يوخنا، حيث ابدعوا في تلك الليلة بغنائهم على  المسرح، وكان عدد الحضور ما يقارب الف شخص من ابناء شعبنا اللذين استمتعوا  بهذة الأمسية، وشاركوا على مسرح الرقص في جميع الدبكات الفلكلورية الى ساعة  متأخرة من الوقت معبرين عن فرحتهم بعيد رأس السنة الاشورية.

































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أبريل 2017)

*أبرشية كركوك الكلدانية تشارك في المؤتمر الاول لحرية الدين ممثلة العراق*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 أقامت منظمة (MISSIO) المؤتمر الأول لحرية  الدين والمقامة في بافوس القبرصية وللفترة من 5 ولغاية 8 آذار2017،  وبمشاركة اكثر من 20  شخصية من الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا اضافة إلى منظمي  المؤتمر ، تلبية للدعوة المقدمة من قبل اللجنة المنظمة للمؤتمر والموجهة  إلى الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق ، وبترشيح من قبل سيادة المطران يوسف توما  مرقس رئيس أساقفة كركوك والسليمانية. ضم الوفد العراقي كلا من الشماس  الإنجيلي شاد شامل نعوم والآنسة رونيا مرزينا ، وتضمن منهاج المؤتمر  برنامجا مكثفا تم فيها تقديم ومناقشة ظروف المسيحيين القاطنين ضمن  المجتمعات الإسلامية وبلدان الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا ، ونتائج معاناتهم  بسبب التطرف الديني والمذهبي التي تسود تلك البلدان .
 المشاركة العراقية كان لها تاثير واضح من  خلال المشاركة في اعمال المؤتمر والمناقشات التي جرت في اروقة الاجتماع بين  المشاركين . وفي الكلمة التي ألقاها الشماس الإنجيلي شاد في الجلسة  الثانية للمؤتمر في 8 آذار تطرق فيها الى الحق في الحرية الدينية والتي  تعتبر من المواضيع الدينية التي لها صلة وثيقة بحقوق الإنسان وبناء قيم  الديمقراطية .تلك الحقوق التي صار احترامها معيارا لاحترام الدستور  والقانون ومقياسا للرقي الحضاري الذي تتسابق إليه الأمم والشعوب من أجل  تحقيق الاستقرار والسلام .
 كما واضاف بأن حجب هذه الحرية أو تقييدها  أو الإفراط في التطرف وارتكاب جرائم ضد أتباع الديانات والمعتقدات ، تولد  أجيالا تؤمن بالتعصب والكراهية ، وتنبذ التسامح والحوار، وتتبنى التسلط وهو  ما يزعزع الاستقرار ويعرقل تطور المجتمع ويدمر السلام في بلد مثل العراق  الذي يحوي في مكوناته على تعددية دينية وفكرية وقومية ومذهبية . كما وتطرق  في كلمته ايضا بشأن اطلاق تسمية الاقليات للمسيحيين والصابئة المندائيين  والايزيديين التي أصبحت كلمة متداولة بعد أحداث (2003) في العراق ، كما  واشار في كلمته الى ضرورة تشييع ثقافة الحوار والتسامح ، وتأسيس التربية  الحديثة التي تبنى على النضوج الفكري والأخلاقي والعلمي وحتى الديني ولكن  بصورة معتدلة . فيما أشارت الآنسة رونيا مرزينا في كلمتها إلى وضع الطلبة  النازحين من جامعة الموصل ومعاناتهم خلال تلك الفترة وقبلها ، والجهود  المبذولة من قبل أبرشية كركوك لديمومة إكمال دراستهم في كركوك.
 من جانب اخر فقد استحوذت المشاركة  العراقية على اهتمام الحضور من خلال تصفيقهم الحار لهم بعد إلقاء الكلمات،  مشيدين بدور المسيحيين في العراق واسهاماتهم في بناء مؤسسات الدولة  العراقية الحديثة .
                 يذكر انه كان من بين  المشاركين في المؤتمر أيضا كل من : المطران يوسف سويف / قبرص ، المطران  كاميلو بالين / المنطقة العربية الشمالية (بحرين ، كويت، قطر ، السعودية)  ،المطران مارون لحام / الأردن ، المطران جون بول فيسكو / الجزائر، الأب  رفيق جريش / مصر ، الأب مايكل جالاخ / لبنان ، الأب همام قزوز / الأردن ،  الأب سوليفان / المنطقة العربية الجنوبية ( سلطنة عمان ، اليمن ، الأمارات  العربية المتحدة) ، الأب نورس سمور / سوريا ، الأب روفائيل زغيب / لبنان .  وعن منظمة (MISSIO):البروفيسور د. هارالد سورمان ، البروفيسور د. كلاوس  فيلكوث ، د.متياس فوكت ، الآنسة كاتيا نيكلس ، السيدة ليديا كلينكينبيرغ.














​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أبريل 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يدعم مسيرة للسلام في الأسبوع المقدس في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 يدعم بطريرك الكلدان، لويس روفائيل ساكو،  مسيرة تمتد لأكثر من 80 ميلا في الأسبوع المقدس، وذلك للحث على إنهاء العنف  في وطنه والشرق الأوسط.
 وكانت الكنيسة الكلدانية قد كرست عام 2017  كسنة السلام. وبالنسبة للبطريرك فإن أسبوع السلام، الذي يبدأ مع احتفالات  عيد الفصح، يوفر أملا جديدًا لتنفس حياة جديدة من خلال الصلاة والتفكير  والمصالحة والحوار. وقال البطريرك ساكو "السلام يجب أن يتحقق من خلالنا نحن  (القادة الدينيون) والسياسيون وذلك من خلال اتخاذ مبادرات وقرارات  مسؤولة".
 وكان البطريرك ساكو قد دعا مرارًا  وتكرارًا إلى الدخول في حوارات جدية وإلى الانفتاح والصراحة من أجل تحقيق  المصالحة الوطنية والوحدة بين الفسيفساء الواسعة من الشعوب الدينية  والعرقية في البلاد التي ضربتها سنين من العنف الطائفي.
 وعبر اتصال هاتفي مع "خدمة الأنباء  الكاثوليكية"، قال البطريرك ساكو أنه من المتوقع مشاركة حوالي 100 شخص من  العراقيين والأجانب في المسيرة التي ستبدأ يوم أحد الشعانين مع قداس في  أربيل. وأضاف "سيسيرون من أربيل إلى القوش في سهل نينوى، لذا سيتطلب الأمر  أسبوعًا أو ربما أكثر من ذلك لأن الرحلة طويلة جدًا حيث تبلغ حوالي 140 كم  أو 87 ميل. وسأنضم إليهم في إحدى القرى القريبة من القوش في يوم خميس الفصح  والذي يصادف 134.
 وأكد البطريرك ساكو أن المسيرة تمثل  "مناسبة كبيرة للوحدة" وجبهة مشتركة ضد العنف وسفك الدماء الذين جعلا  العراق والمنطقة ينزفان كثيرًا، مبينًا أن مجموعة أخرى من مدينة ليون  الفرنسية سيساعدون في تنظيم صلاة درب الصليب بين بلدتي تللسقف وباقوفة وهي  مسيرة تستغرق حوالي ساعتين أو ثلاث ساعات.
 وتهدف مبادرة السلام هذه إلى اظهار  العلاقة بين المجتمعات العراقية والكنائس في مختلف أنحاء العالم خلال سنوات  المعاناة والاضطهاد وقد شكلت هذه المدن المسيحية، التي كانت مزدهرة، شكلت  حجر الأساس لقرون من التاريخ المسيحي، وتحررت مؤخرًا من السيطرة الوحشية  لما يسمى مسلحي الدولة الإسلامية.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أبريل 2017)

*افتتاح سوق الرجاء الشعبي في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 ستيفان شاني
 افتتح سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة  رئيس أساقفة ايبارشية أربيل الكلدانية والدكتور محمد عتيق الفلاحي الأمين  العام لهيئة الهلال الأحمر الإماراتي القنصل الإماراتي السيد راشد المنصوري  وبحضور السيد جلال حبيب مدير ناحية عنكاوا و الاستاذ فهمي صليوا مدير  تربية أطراف اربيل والسيد سولاف هرمز مدير بلدية عنكاوا سوق الرجاء الشعبي  وذلك ظهيرة يوم الأربعاء ظ¥ نيسان ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ في بلدة عنكاوا - أربيل.
 يضم السوق ظ©ظ  محل تسوقي شيدت الايبارشية  ظ¦ظ  محلا ومنظمة الهلال الأحمر ظ£ظ  محلا وستخصص للشباب النازح من الموصل وسهل  نينوى لتوفير فرص عمل لهم.










































​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أبريل 2017)

*وفد من منظمة باكس كريستي فرنسا يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/

 زار مساء يوم الأربعاء 5 نيسان 2017  وفد من منظمة باكس كريستي Pax Christi فرنسا برئاسة سيادة المطران مارك  ستانجي Marc Stenger رئيس أساقفة تروا – Troyes والوفد المرافق له ومعهم  الاب أمير ججي الدومنيكي والتقوا مع غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل  ساكو ومعاونه سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو.
 الوفد قدم من النجف والكربلاء حيث كانت  لهم لقاءات ومحاضرات في جامعة الكوفة وحوارات مع مركز حوار الأديان الذي  يرأسه السيد صالح الحكيم.
 ودار الحديث حول العلاقات المسيحية  الإسلامية وافق المصالحة ومستقبل العيش المشترك وقد شرح لهم غبطته الآمال  والمخاوف. كما حضر اللقاء سعادة السفير البابوي في العراق المطران البرتو  اورتيغا مارتن وسكرتيره المونسنيور خوسيه ناحوم والأب سكفان متي. وفي  الختام دعاهم غبطته الى عشاء المحبة.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أبريل 2017)

*الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان تزور معرض اربيل الدولي للكتاب*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/ 

 زار رئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان  في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حميد مراد معرض اربيل الدولي للكتاب في  دورته (12) والذي تنظمه مؤسسة المدى للإعلام والثقافة والفنون في كل عام في  مدينة اربيل ولمدة عشرة ايام، بمشاركة اكثر من (300 ) مؤسسة ودار للطباعة  والنشر محلية وعربية وعالمية من (18) دولة من دول العالم.، وعرض اكثر من (  700 ) الف كتاب.
 ويتضمن جدول اعمال المعرض العديد من  الفعاليات الفكرية والتعليمية والاقتصادية ومعرض للرسم، وقراءات شعرية،  وفقرات غنائية، وامسيات ثقافية، الى جانب البيع المباشر للكتب .. مع تسليط  الضوء على الوضع الراهن في العراق واقليم كوردستان من خلال اقامة الندوات  طيلة ايام فترة المعرض.
 ويهدف المعرض الى تشجيع الناشرين  والمؤسسات الثقافية على توسيع حركة النشر والترجمة .. وإعادة الاعتبار  للثقافة بصفتها حركة توعية .. وتحويل معارض الكتاب إلى مناسبة تستعيد من  خلالها المرجعيات الثقافية دورها وتأثيرها .. وتحقيق أكثر أشكال التعاون  بين الناشرين والمعنيين بالثقافة والكتاب لإيجاد الموارد وتحديد المتطلبات  بإيجاد أكبر عدد من المنافذ .. تأمين الفرصة للتفاعل والتواصل بين مبدعي  النتاج الثقافي والفكري والعلمي والإبداعي .. وتعزيز الثقة والتواصل بين  مؤسسات النشر المختلفة والمنظمات والمؤسسات كافة، الثقافية والتربوية  والعلمية وغيرها. 
 الجمعية العراقية .. تقدم التهاني الى الحزب الشيوعي العراقي لمناسبة تأسيسه
 قدم رئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان  حميد مراد التهاني الى الحزب الشيوعي العراقي لمناسبة الذكرى ( 83 )  لتأسيسه .. جاء ذلك خلال زيارته الى منظمة الحزب في مدينة عنكاوا بمحافظة  اربيل .. ومن جانب آخر حضر رئيس الجمعية امسية ً ثقافية بمناسبة اعياد  اكيتو راس السنة البابلية الاشورية المقامة في اربيل.


 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 7/نيسان/2017
www.ihrsusa.net










​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2017)

*افتتاح مزار مار ايليا في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الن ككوني/
 افتتح مساء يوم الجمعة 7/4/2017 مزار مار  ايليا في عنكاوا حيث تراس القداس المطران بشار وردة رئيس اساقفة اربيل  الكلدانية وبحضور عدد من الكهنة والرهبان وراهبات وجمع غفير ممن المؤمنين  .


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2017)

*ممثل المرجع السيستاني لوفد من مسيحيي الموصل: عليكم التمسك بهذه الارض التي انتم عليها حتى ترجح كفة اهل الخير*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - وكالة نون الخبرية/
 دعا ممثل المرجع السيستاني في كربلاء،  الجمعة، المسيحيين العراقيين الى البقاء في مناطقهم وعدم الهجرة الى الخارج  والاستمرار مع باقي اخوانهم العراقيين من اجل كبح التحديات، وعدم السماح  بالتغيير الديمغرافي الذي يسعى اليه البعض.

 وقال الشيخ عبد المهدي  الكربلائي، خلال لقاءه وفداً مسيحياً من منطقة سهل نينوى، ان "مدينة  كربلاء وباقي مناطق الوسط والجنوب، مرّت بنفس الظرف عام 1991، وتعرضت الى  عمليات تدمير، الا ان ابناء تلك المناطق صبروا وثبتوا في مناطقهم، واعادوا  اعمارها".

 وبين الشيخ الكربلائي، ان "التدمير المادي سببه التدمير  الفكري، وهذه الجماعات المتطرفة، الارهابية، مدمره فكرياً لذلك عرّضت كل  تلك المناطق التي سيطرت عليها الى التدمير"، داعياً، "المسيحيين وباقي  الاقليات في العراق، الى التواصل الدائم فيما بينهم، من اجل ان اعطاء وعي  لمن غسل فكره مع داعش وخاصة في تلك المناطق".

 واشار الشيخ  الكربلائي، ان "الفكر المتطرف هو الذي اوصل هؤلاء الحقد وتمدير الحياة،  ونحن اليوم وبعد تحرير مناطقنا، بحاجة الى تصفية القلوب"، موضحاً، ان "اغلب  العراقيين هم اصحاب افكار معتدلة اما البعض من الذين تلوثت افكاره من قبل  المتطرفين فيحتاج الى تنقية من اجل اعادته الى الصف الوطني".

  واضاف ممثل المرجع السيستاني، مخاطباً الوفد المسيحي، "عليكم التمسك بهذه  الارض التي انتم عليها، حتى ترجح كفة اهل الخير، وانتم من اهل الخير، لأنكم  عراقيون وابناء رسالة سماوية، والذي يحمل رسالة سماوية، لابد ان يكون قدوة  للآخرين، كما يجب عليكم، ان تحافظوا على التركيبة السكانية في مناطقكم  والعيش في حياتهم المعتادين عليها".

 ودعا الشيخ الكربلائي،  المسيحيين العراقيين الى "عدم التحدث مع بعضهم البعض بالهجرة الى الخارج  وتغيير خطاب الهجرة الى خطاب الصبر، في مناطقهم من اجل اعادة الانسان  العراقي في تلك المناطق، لذلك عليكم ان تحثوا ابناءكم بالصبر والتحمل مع  الضغط المستمر على الحكومة لإعادة الخدمات الى تلك المناطق"، مشيراً، ان  "عصابات داعش الاجرامية قد كشف اجرامهم امام جميع العالم، وان الموصل سوف  تحرر عن قريب، وتعود الى ابناءها وسنلتقي مرة اخرى والموصل بيد ابناءها".


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2017)

*بمناسبة يوم اليتيم العالمي فريق السامري الصالح في أبرشية كركوك الكلدانية ينظم سوقا خيريا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
       بمناسبة يوم اليتيم العالمي نظم  فريق السامري الصالح في أبرشية كركوك الكلدانية سوقا خيريا على قاعة المركز  الثقافي والاجتماعي في كاتدرائية قلب يسوع الاقدس ، افتتح السوق سيادة  راعي الابرشية المطران مار يوسف توما و بحضورالاباء الكهنة وراعي كنيسة مار  افرام للسريان الارثوذكس الاب حنا بهنام و السيد صفاء هندي رئيس الرابطة  الكلدانية في العالم ومدير مكتب كركوك السيد أيوب ميخائيل والاخوات  الراهبات وجمع غفير من ابناء شعبنا ، تضمن السوق الخيري العديد من المواد  المنزلية ، الكهربائية  ، مستلزمات عيد الفصح ،الاكسسوارات ، القرطاسية ،  المواد الغذائية ونباتات الزينة .
     يذكران ريع السوق مخصص لدار رعاية الايتام ويفتح السوق  ابوابه اعتبارا من 7 ولغاية 9 نيسان 2017.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2017)

*تأمل البطريرك الراعي حول الشعانين: يسوع المسيح ملك المحبة والسلام*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 بعد مسيرة ستّة أسابيع من الأصوام  والإماتات وأفعال التّوبة والمحبّة، نصل مع المسيح إلى دخول "أورشليم  الجديدة" الكنيسة الّتي أسّسها، وتتمّ ولادتها السّريّة من سرّه الفصحي،  سرّ موته فدى عن خطايا الجنس البشري، وسرّ قيامته لبثّ الحياة الجديدة فينا  بالرّوح القدس. المناسبة صعوده الأخير إلى أورشليم للمشاركة في عيد الفصح  اليهودي الّذي كان يبدأ بمثل هذا اليوم ويدوم ثمانية أيّام مع الاحتفال  بعشاء الفصح العائلي على وليمة حمل، وفقًا لشريعة موسى المفصّلة في سفر  الخروج، أعلنه الشّعب بشكل عفوي ونبوي ملكًا آتيًا باسم الرّب.
 أولاً، شرح نصّ الانجيل
 من إنجيل القديس يوحنا 12: 12-22
 لَمَّا سَمِعَ الـجَمْعُ الكَثِير، الَّذي  أَتَى إِلى العِيد، أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ إِلى أُورَشَليم، حَمَلُوا سَعَفَ  النَّخْلِ، وخَرَجُوا إِلى مُلاقَاتِهِ وهُمْ يَصْرُخُون: "هُوشَعْنَا!  مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبّ، مَلِكُ إِسرائِيل". ووَجَدَ يَسُوعُ  جَحْشًا فَرَكِبَ عَلَيْه، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوب: "لا تَخَافِي، يَا ابْنَةَ  صِهْيُون، هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي رَاكِبًا عَلى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَان".  ومَا فَهِمَ تَلامِيذُهُ ذـلِكَ، أَوَّلَ الأَمْر، ولـكِنَّهُم  تَذَكَّرُوا، حِينَ مُجِّدَ يَسُوع، أَنَّ ذـلِكَ كُتِبَ عَنْهُ، وأَنَّهُم  صَنَعُوهُ لَهُ. والـجَمْعُ الَّذي كَانَ مَعَ يَسُوع، حِينَ دَعَا  لَعَازَرَ مِنَ القَبْرِ وأَقَامَهُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَمْوَات، كَانَ  يَشْهَدُ لَهُ. مِنْ أَجْلِ هـذَا أَيْضًا لاقَاهُ الـجَمْع، لأَنَّهُم  سَمِعُوا أَنَّهُ صَنَعَ تِلْكَ الآيَة. فَقَالَ الفَرِّيسِيُّونَ  بَعْضُهُم لِبَعْض: "أُنْظُرُوا: إِنَّكُم لا تَنْفَعُونَ شَيْئًا! هَا  هُوَ العَالَمُ قَدْ ذَهَبَ ورَاءَهُ!". وكَانَ بَينَ الصَّاعِدِينَ  لِيَسْجُدُوا في العِيد، بَعْضُ اليُونَانِيِّين. فَدَنَا هـؤُلاءِ مِنْ  فِيلِبُّسَ الَّذي مِنْ بَيْتَ صَيْدَا الـجَلِيل، وسَأَلُوهُ  قَائِلين:"يَا سَيِّد، نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى يَسُوع". َجَاءَ فِيلِبُّسُ  وقَالَ لأَنْدرَاوُس، وأَنْدرَاوُسُ وفِيلِبُّسُ قَالا لِيَسُوع.


نحن في عيد الفصح اليهودي أكبر الأعياد لديهم. تدوم احتفالاته ثمانية  أيّام. يحجّون خلاله من كل أنحاء البلاد، ومن بلاد الشتات، من مصر وتركيا  واليونان وروما وغيرها. يتجمّع الأهلون والأقرباء في هذه الأيّام ليحتفلوا  سويًّا. يمكننا تصوّر الجوّ العارم بالحماسة والمشاعر العائليّة والدينيّة.  في جوّ كهذا، خضّ وصول يسوع المدينة بأسرها. ومعه بدأ العيد الحقيقيّ  والاحتفالات غير المسبوقة. يسوع هو العيد.
 هذه دعوة لنا، في فترة الأعياد هذه، أن  نسأل أنفسنا وأن نفحص ضميرنا: ما هو سبب فرحنا؟ بماذا نحتفل؟ هل نغرق في  الأمور الماديّة ونتناسى ربّ العيد؟ هل يسوع ما يزال مصدر فرح عامر في  حياتنا؟ فرح قادر على إزالة كلّ همّ وكلّ كُربة، وعلى تذليل كلّ الصعاب.


بشكلٍ عفوي، حمل الشّعب سعف النّخل والزّيتون، وراحوا يهتفون: "هوشعنا  لابن داود مبارك الآتي باسم الرّب، ملك اسرائيل" (يو 12: 13؛ متى 21: 8-9).
 سعف النخل ترمز إلى الانتصار، وأغصان  الزّيتون إلى السّلام بها يُستقبل الملوك. كان النّاس يرون في يسوع شخص  المسيح الأرضيّ والمحرّر السياسيّ. للحظة، تجعلنا صيحة "هوشعنا" نعتقد أنّ  هذا الجمع قد ملأه الإيمان. فكلمة هوشعنا الواردة في مز ظ،ظ،ظ¨: ظ¢ظ¥، تُترجم  "خلّصنا يا ربّ، " إنّنا نرجوك. ففي المزمور، يضع الشعب كلّ رجائه على  الربّ المخلّص الوحيد. وفي العهد الجديد، تحوّلت هذه الصيحة من مجرّد "طلب  واستغاثة" إلى إعلان فرح بأنّ الخلاص المنتظر منذ قرون هو حاضر الآن بيننا،  بشخص يسوع الآتي باسم الربّ الموعود من الأنبياء.


صحّح الرّب يسوع نظرة الشّعب إليه كملك أرضي، إذ "أتى راكبًا جحشًا ابن  أتان" نافيًا من القلوب كل خوف (راجع الآية 14). إنّ ركوبه الجحش علامة  للتواضع، وإعلان للسّلام، ورفض للحرب. إنّه سيجابه شرّ اليهود بالسّلام  والاتّكال الكامل على الله، تتميمًا لمشيئته. ولذا سيسلّم نفسه طوعًا للصلب  فداءً عن البشريّة جمعاء. لا ينغشّ يسوع ببهرجة الاستقبال الشّعبي، ولا  تغريه الملوكيّة الأرضيّة. في الواقع عندما جاء بعض اليونانيين يسألون  فيلبّس ان يروا يسوع، خاطبهم الرّب عن سرّ موته وقيامته المقبلين من خلال  صورة حبّة الحنطة، إذ قال: "حبّة الحنطة، إذا وقعت في الأرض وماتت، أعطت  ثمرًا كثيرًا" (يو 12: 24). وبهذه الصّورة كان يرمز إلى ولادة البشريّة  الجديدة المتمثّلة في الكنيسة. وجعلها نهجًا لكلّ مؤمن به ومؤمنة (راجع يو  12: 25-26). من ناحية أخرى، الشّعب عينه سيصرخ بعد أربعة أيّام: "اصلبه!  اصلبه! ملكنا واحد هو القيصر" (يو 19: 15).
 نحن مدعوّون لنسير وراء يسوع، مسيرة  السلام، رافضين النّزاعات والحروب. ليس فقط الحروب بين الدول، بل بين الأهل  والأقارب، في القرية والرعية، في البيت بين الرجل وزوجته، وبينهما وبين  أولادهما. ليس بالعنف تُكتسب الحقوق، بل بالسلام والعدل والقانون. العنف  دمّر لبنان. وليس شيء غير القانون يمكنه أن يُنهضه. العنف بين الزوجين  يؤدّي إلى الانفصالل البغيض. العنف مع الأولاد يؤدّي بهم إلى رفض والديهم.  السلام هو دومًا السلاح الأقوى.
 حقيقة ملوكيّة يسوع لم يفهمها التّلاميذ إلاّ "بعد أن مُجِّد" (الآية 16)،أي بعد موته وقيامته، وقد أصبح ملك الملوك وسيّد السّادة.


من ناحية أخرى بدأ الفرّيسيّون يتآمرون على قتله لأن "العالم ذاهب  وراءه" (الآية 19)، بسبب تعليمه المميّز، والآيات العجيبة الّتي كان  يصنعها، وكان آخرها انّه "نادى لعازر من القبر وأقامه من بين الأموات"  (الآيتان 17-18).
 وكان رؤساء الكهنة والفرّيسيّون وأعضاء  المجلس قد قرّروا قتل يسوع، قائلين: "ماذا نحن فاعلون! فالرّجل يجري الآيات  الكثيرة. فإن تركناه وشأنه آمن به الجميع، فيأتي الرّومانيّون ويدمّرون  هيكلنا وأمتّنا. فقال لهم قيافا الّذي كان رئيس كهنة في تلك السّنة: إنّه  خير لكم أن يموت رجل واحد عن الشّعب، ولا تهلك الأمّة بأجمعها" (يو 11:  47-50).
 نستطيع القول أن قتل يسوع قرار سياسي.  لكنّه في تدبير الله الخلاصي يعني، كما كتب يوحنا في إنجيله، ان يسوع لم  يمت عن الأمّة كلّها فقط، بل أيضًا ليجمع في الوحدة أبناء الله المشتّتين  (الآية 52)، أي في الكنيسة الّتي تولد من سرّ موته وقيامته، مثل السّنبلة  الّتي تولد من حبّة الحنطة بعد موتها في الأرض.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2017)

*تأمل البطريرك الراعي حول الشعانين: يسوع المسيح ملك المحبة والسلام*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 بعد مسيرة ستّة أسابيع من الأصوام  والإماتات وأفعال التّوبة والمحبّة، نصل مع المسيح إلى دخول "أورشليم  الجديدة" الكنيسة الّتي أسّسها، وتتمّ ولادتها السّريّة من سرّه الفصحي،  سرّ موته فدى عن خطايا الجنس البشري، وسرّ قيامته لبثّ الحياة الجديدة فينا  بالرّوح القدس. المناسبة صعوده الأخير إلى أورشليم للمشاركة في عيد الفصح  اليهودي الّذي كان يبدأ بمثل هذا اليوم ويدوم ثمانية أيّام مع الاحتفال  بعشاء الفصح العائلي على وليمة حمل، وفقًا لشريعة موسى المفصّلة في سفر  الخروج، أعلنه الشّعب بشكل عفوي ونبوي ملكًا آتيًا باسم الرّب.
 أولاً، شرح نصّ الانجيل
 من إنجيل القديس يوحنا 12: 12-22
 لَمَّا سَمِعَ الـجَمْعُ الكَثِير، الَّذي  أَتَى إِلى العِيد، أَنَّ يَسُوعَ آتٍ إِلى أُورَشَليم، حَمَلُوا سَعَفَ  النَّخْلِ، وخَرَجُوا إِلى مُلاقَاتِهِ وهُمْ يَصْرُخُون: "هُوشَعْنَا!  مُبَارَكٌ الآتِي بِاسْمِ الرَّبّ، مَلِكُ إِسرائِيل". ووَجَدَ يَسُوعُ  جَحْشًا فَرَكِبَ عَلَيْه، كَمَا هُوَ مَكْتُوب: "لا تَخَافِي، يَا ابْنَةَ  صِهْيُون، هُوَذَا مَلِكُكِ يَأْتِي رَاكِبًا عَلى جَحْشٍ ابْنِ أَتَان".  ومَا فَهِمَ تَلامِيذُهُ ذـلِكَ، أَوَّلَ الأَمْر، ولـكِنَّهُم  تَذَكَّرُوا، حِينَ مُجِّدَ يَسُوع، أَنَّ ذـلِكَ كُتِبَ عَنْهُ، وأَنَّهُم  صَنَعُوهُ لَهُ. والـجَمْعُ الَّذي كَانَ مَعَ يَسُوع، حِينَ دَعَا  لَعَازَرَ مِنَ القَبْرِ وأَقَامَهُ مِنْ بَيْنِ الأَمْوَات، كَانَ  يَشْهَدُ لَهُ. مِنْ أَجْلِ هـذَا أَيْضًا لاقَاهُ الـجَمْع، لأَنَّهُم  سَمِعُوا أَنَّهُ صَنَعَ تِلْكَ الآيَة. فَقَالَ الفَرِّيسِيُّونَ  بَعْضُهُم لِبَعْض: "أُنْظُرُوا: إِنَّكُم لا تَنْفَعُونَ شَيْئًا! هَا  هُوَ العَالَمُ قَدْ ذَهَبَ ورَاءَهُ!". وكَانَ بَينَ الصَّاعِدِينَ  لِيَسْجُدُوا في العِيد، بَعْضُ اليُونَانِيِّين. فَدَنَا هـؤُلاءِ مِنْ  فِيلِبُّسَ الَّذي مِنْ بَيْتَ صَيْدَا الـجَلِيل، وسَأَلُوهُ  قَائِلين:"يَا سَيِّد، نُرِيدُ أَنْ نَرَى يَسُوع". َجَاءَ فِيلِبُّسُ  وقَالَ لأَنْدرَاوُس، وأَنْدرَاوُسُ وفِيلِبُّسُ قَالا لِيَسُوع.


نحن في عيد الفصح اليهودي أكبر الأعياد لديهم. تدوم احتفالاته ثمانية  أيّام. يحجّون خلاله من كل أنحاء البلاد، ومن بلاد الشتات، من مصر وتركيا  واليونان وروما وغيرها. يتجمّع الأهلون والأقرباء في هذه الأيّام ليحتفلوا  سويًّا. يمكننا تصوّر الجوّ العارم بالحماسة والمشاعر العائليّة والدينيّة.  في جوّ كهذا، خضّ وصول يسوع المدينة بأسرها. ومعه بدأ العيد الحقيقيّ  والاحتفالات غير المسبوقة. يسوع هو العيد.
 هذه دعوة لنا، في فترة الأعياد هذه، أن  نسأل أنفسنا وأن نفحص ضميرنا: ما هو سبب فرحنا؟ بماذا نحتفل؟ هل نغرق في  الأمور الماديّة ونتناسى ربّ العيد؟ هل يسوع ما يزال مصدر فرح عامر في  حياتنا؟ فرح قادر على إزالة كلّ همّ وكلّ كُربة، وعلى تذليل كلّ الصعاب.


بشكلٍ عفوي، حمل الشّعب سعف النّخل والزّيتون، وراحوا يهتفون: "هوشعنا  لابن داود مبارك الآتي باسم الرّب، ملك اسرائيل" (يو 12: 13؛ متى 21: 8-9).
 سعف النخل ترمز إلى الانتصار، وأغصان  الزّيتون إلى السّلام بها يُستقبل الملوك. كان النّاس يرون في يسوع شخص  المسيح الأرضيّ والمحرّر السياسيّ. للحظة، تجعلنا صيحة "هوشعنا" نعتقد أنّ  هذا الجمع قد ملأه الإيمان. فكلمة هوشعنا الواردة في مز ١١٨: ٢٥، تُترجم  "خلّصنا يا ربّ، " إنّنا نرجوك. ففي المزمور، يضع الشعب كلّ رجائه على  الربّ المخلّص الوحيد. وفي العهد الجديد، تحوّلت هذه الصيحة من مجرّد "طلب  واستغاثة" إلى إعلان فرح بأنّ الخلاص المنتظر منذ قرون هو حاضر الآن بيننا،  بشخص يسوع الآتي باسم الربّ الموعود من الأنبياء.


صحّح الرّب يسوع نظرة الشّعب إليه كملك أرضي، إذ "أتى راكبًا جحشًا ابن  أتان" نافيًا من القلوب كل خوف (راجع الآية 14). إنّ ركوبه الجحش علامة  للتواضع، وإعلان للسّلام، ورفض للحرب. إنّه سيجابه شرّ اليهود بالسّلام  والاتّكال الكامل على الله، تتميمًا لمشيئته. ولذا سيسلّم نفسه طوعًا للصلب  فداءً عن البشريّة جمعاء. لا ينغشّ يسوع ببهرجة الاستقبال الشّعبي، ولا  تغريه الملوكيّة الأرضيّة. في الواقع عندما جاء بعض اليونانيين يسألون  فيلبّس ان يروا يسوع، خاطبهم الرّب عن سرّ موته وقيامته المقبلين من خلال  صورة حبّة الحنطة، إذ قال: "حبّة الحنطة، إذا وقعت في الأرض وماتت، أعطت  ثمرًا كثيرًا" (يو 12: 24). وبهذه الصّورة كان يرمز إلى ولادة البشريّة  الجديدة المتمثّلة في الكنيسة. وجعلها نهجًا لكلّ مؤمن به ومؤمنة (راجع يو  12: 25-26). من ناحية أخرى، الشّعب عينه سيصرخ بعد أربعة أيّام: "اصلبه!  اصلبه! ملكنا واحد هو القيصر" (يو 19: 15).
 نحن مدعوّون لنسير وراء يسوع، مسيرة  السلام، رافضين النّزاعات والحروب. ليس فقط الحروب بين الدول، بل بين الأهل  والأقارب، في القرية والرعية، في البيت بين الرجل وزوجته، وبينهما وبين  أولادهما. ليس بالعنف تُكتسب الحقوق، بل بالسلام والعدل والقانون. العنف  دمّر لبنان. وليس شيء غير القانون يمكنه أن يُنهضه. العنف بين الزوجين  يؤدّي إلى الانفصالل البغيض. العنف مع الأولاد يؤدّي بهم إلى رفض والديهم.  السلام هو دومًا السلاح الأقوى.
 حقيقة ملوكيّة يسوع لم يفهمها التّلاميذ إلاّ "بعد أن مُجِّد" (الآية 16)،أي بعد موته وقيامته، وقد أصبح ملك الملوك وسيّد السّادة.


من ناحية أخرى بدأ الفرّيسيّون يتآمرون على قتله لأن "العالم ذاهب  وراءه" (الآية 19)، بسبب تعليمه المميّز، والآيات العجيبة الّتي كان  يصنعها، وكان آخرها انّه "نادى لعازر من القبر وأقامه من بين الأموات"  (الآيتان 17-18).
 وكان رؤساء الكهنة والفرّيسيّون وأعضاء  المجلس قد قرّروا قتل يسوع، قائلين: "ماذا نحن فاعلون! فالرّجل يجري الآيات  الكثيرة. فإن تركناه وشأنه آمن به الجميع، فيأتي الرّومانيّون ويدمّرون  هيكلنا وأمتّنا. فقال لهم قيافا الّذي كان رئيس كهنة في تلك السّنة: إنّه  خير لكم أن يموت رجل واحد عن الشّعب، ولا تهلك الأمّة بأجمعها" (يو 11:  47-50).
 نستطيع القول أن قتل يسوع قرار سياسي.  لكنّه في تدبير الله الخلاصي يعني، كما كتب يوحنا في إنجيله، ان يسوع لم  يمت عن الأمّة كلّها فقط، بل أيضًا ليجمع في الوحدة أبناء الله المشتّتين  (الآية 52)، أي في الكنيسة الّتي تولد من سرّ موته وقيامته، مثل السّنبلة  الّتي تولد من حبّة الحنطة بعد موتها في الأرض.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2017)

*تجمع التنظيمات السياسية الكلدانية السريانية  الاشورية يعقد اجتماعا في عنكاوا ويؤكد على الشراكة الحقيقية ورسم مستقبل  شعبنا في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  عقد تجمع التنظيمات السياسية الكلدانية  السريانية الاشورية أجتماعه الدوري يوم السبت 8 نيسان 2017 في مقر الحركة  الديمقراطية الآشورية بعنكاوا اربيل وتم خلال الاجتماع بحث المستجدات  السياسية الأخيرة على الساحة السياسية العراقية وموقف أحزاب شعبنا منها كما  تم إقرار التحرك خلال الفترة المقبلة وضرورة مواكبة الأحداث بما يخدم  مصالح شعبنا القومية والوطنية والتأكيد على الشراكة الحقيقية لشعبنا ورسم  مستقبله في العراق الجديد وتم أيضا خلال الاجتماع مناقشة قانون الانتخابات  في الإقليم والمركز واتفق الاجتماع لتقديم موقف مشترك تجاه آلية انتخابات  الكوتا إضافة إلى قوانين الأعياد الوطنية والعطلات الرسمية .
  هذا وتم في الأجتماع أستضافة داود بابا  يعقوب عضو مجلس محافظة نينوى عن المكون المسيحي قدم خلال الأستضافة أهم  الأمور التي تتعلق بدور المجلس في الخطة المرسومة والجهود الكفيلة لأعادة  البنية التحتية للمناطق المحررة في سهل نينوى وتقديم أفضل الخدمات من أجل  سرعة عودة المهجرين الى مناطقهم .


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2017)

*قداس احد السعانين في كنيسة ماريوحنا المعمدان الاشورية في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أقام الاب تياري جونسون كاهن كنيسة  ماريوحنا المعمدان الاشورية في عنكاوا صباح يوم الاحد الموافق التاسع من  شهر نيسان الحالي , قداسا مهيباً في الكنيسة بمناسبة احد السعانين ( شعانين  ) والذي هو الاحد السابع من الصوم الكبير , وكلمة اوشعنا تعني بالارامية  المجد كما يطلق جمعاً اوشعني ( على اغصان الزيتون والنخيل والصفصاف  المباركة في الكنيسة ) , وقد حضر القداس القس شموئيل بهرام وردة وعدد من  الشمامسة وجوق ترانيم الكنيسة وجمهور غفير من المؤمنين والمؤمنات .
 وقرأ الاب تياري جونسون فصلاً من الانجيل  المقدس حسب البشير متى حيث يذكر فيه بأن المسيح له المجد بعد نزوله مع  تلاميذه من جبل الزيتون شفى اعميين وتوجه صوب مدينة اورشليم وهو راكب دابة  وضيعة ليعلمنا التواضع والبساطة , ودخل المدينة حيث كان الاطفال والرجال  والنساء قد قطعوا اغصانا من اشجار الزيتون وفرشوها في طريقه , كما كانوا  يهتفون ( المجد في العلى المجد لابن داؤد مبارك الاتي بأسم الرب ) وقد  رفعوا بايديهم اغصان الزيتون , ولدى دخول المسيح هيكل اورشليم قلب موائد  الصرافيين والباعة وقال لهم : ان بيت ابي بيت صلاة وليس للصيرفة والبيع  والشراء , ولدى خروجه من اورشليم وهو جائع لعن شجرة التين الخالية من  الثمار وجفت في الحال . ثم قدم الاب تياري جونسون موعظة قيمة اكد فيها بأن  الصوم ليس معناه الانقطاع عن الاكل والشرب وانما الابتعاد عن كل الاعمال  والافكار التي تحرف سلوك الانسان وتشغله عن محبة الله , وعلينا ان نحب الله  اولا ثم الاخرين , وان نكون مثمرين لانفسنا والشعب والوطن , وان السيد  المسيح له المجد يعلمنا المحبة والبساطة والتواضع ومحبة الخير العام .
 وفي نهاية القداس بعد تناول المؤمنين  القربان المقدس اخذ كل واحد منهم بعضاً من اغصان الزيتون ( اوشعني ) الى  بيوتهم تيمناً بهذا اليوم المبارك احد السعانين دخول السيد المسيح الى  مدينة اورشليم .


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أبريل 2017)

*اجتماع لكهنة ابرشية بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/

 اجتمع صباح يوم السبت 8 نيسان 2017  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو  بكهنة أبرشية بغداد في مقر البطريركية بالمنصور.

 بدأ اللقاء  بتأمل لسيادة المطران يلدو عن الاسبوع المقدس، ثم رحبَ غبطته بالآباء  الكهنة وتحدث عن الوضع العام بالكنيسة وعن زيارته الاخيرة التي قام بها مع  معاونه لمساعدة النازحين من الموصل ثم ناقش جدول الاعمال والذي تضمن:  التحضيرات للاحتفال بالأسبوع المقدس وعيد القيامة، تحديد موعد ومكان  الرياضة الروحية للكهنة استعداداً للعيد والتأكيد على مساعدة العائلات  الفقيرة واقامة النشاطات الاجتماعية بمناسبة العيد وكذلك تشجيع الدعوات  الكهنوتية والاهتمام بها.

 في ختام اللقاء دعا غبطته الاباء الكهنة الى غداء المحبة في البطريركية.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أبريل 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بعيد السعانين في كنيسة العذراء في شارع فلسطين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/

 مساء احد السعانين 9/4/2017 احتفل غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بالقداس في كنيسة مريم العذراء في شارع فلسطين.
 وفي موعظته: طلب الصلاة من اجل ضحايا الإرهاب الذي طال الكنيستين  القبطيتين في مصر. وذكر ان ديانتنا المسيحية هي طريق المحبة والرحمة  والسلام، وليس السيف والانتقام والإرهاب، وما دخول يسوع الى الهيكل راكبا  على جحش وهو حيوان صبور للخدمة ولحمل الأثقال وليس للمعارك، انما ليحمل  الينا قيم المحبة والاخوة والسلام انه دخول الى قلبنا وبيوتنا وبلداتنا  ومدننا حتى يعلمنا ان نعيش في السلام والوئام والفرح وليس في النزاعات  والحروب والحزن.
 علينا نحن المسيحين ان نخرج من نظرتنا السلبية ونتمسك  بقيمنا وأرضنا ونلعب دورنا الريادي لتحقيق المصالحة والسلام في بلدنا  والعمل على نهضته.
 وفي الختام ذكر انه تكلم مع سيادة المطران شليمون وردوني راعيهم الذي هو حاليا في كاليفورنيا ونقل اليهم تحياته.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أبريل 2017)

*رتبة غسل الارجل وقداس الفصح في أبرشية كركوك الكلدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

        احتفلت الكنائس الشرقية والغربية  يوم الخميس 13 نيسان 2017 برتبة غسل الارجل و احياء العشاء السري الذي جمع  السيد المسيح تلاميذه حيث قال لهم: «اشتهيت ان اتناول عشاء الفصح معكم قبل  ان اتألم». ففي أبرشية كركوك والسليمانية الكلدانية اقيمت مراسيم هذه  الرتبة في جميع كنائس الابرشية  وقد تراس سيادة راعي الابرشية المطران مار  يوسف توما القداس الاحتفالي في كاتدرائية قلب يسوع الاقدس بمشاركة الاباء  كهنة كركوك والاب مارون عطا الله ضمن الوفد اللبناني الذي يشارك مسيحي  العراق في مراسيم الاسبوع المقدس  وبحضور الاخوات الراهبات وجمع من ابناء  شعبنا.
       وبهذه المناسبة فقد دعت رئاسة  الابرشية اثنا عشرة طالبا من من طلاب سهل نينوى الذن يواصلون دراستهم في  الموقع البديل لجامعة الموصل في كركوك لرتبة غسل ارجل التلاميذ , ومن جانب  اخر فقد جدد الاباء الكهنة المحتفلين بمراسيم قداس الفصح مع سيادة المطران  بتجديد مواعيد الكهنوت , فيما تطرق سيادته في عظته عن المعاني التي  نستلهمها من هذا العيد ودعا الحضور الى الصلاة من اجل الشباب الذين تم غسل  ارجلهم اليوم ونصلي من اجل مستقبلهم ومستقبل بلدنا وكنيستنا ايضا و نصلي من  اجل ان يبعث الله بدعوات وكهنة لكي يترجمون سر التجسد الى واقع الناس ،  نطلب من يسوع ان يرسل رعاة وحصادين.
      كهنوت كهنتكم مبارك وعيدكم مبارك والرب يحفظكم.
































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أبريل 2017)

*قداس ورتبة غسل أقدام التلاميذ في كنيسة مار ساوا بقرية ملابروان في قضاء عقرة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 ترأس غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو  بطريرك الكلدان قداس ورتبة غسل أقدام التلاميذ في كنيسة مار ساوا بقرية  ملابروان في قضاء عقرة يوم الخميس يوم الخميس 2017 / 4 / 13 وعاونه خلال  طقوس القداس والرتبة عدد من الاباء الكهنة والشمامسة وجوق الكنيسة وحضرها  جمع غفير من المؤمنين، وألقى غبطته موعظة قيمة تحدث خلالها عن سعادته بهذا  الاحتفال في كنيسة مار ساوا بقرية ملابروان وقدم الشكر والتقدير إلى مساعد  الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة وفريق من كل الاطياف والأديان الذين حضروا هذه  الطقوس.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أبريل 2017)

*رتبة غسل أقدام التلاميذ في كنيسة أم النور في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 ترأس نيافة المطران مار نيقوديموس داؤد  متي شرف رئيس أبرشية الموصل وكركوك وإقليم كوردستان للسريان الارثوذكس رتبة  غسل أقدام التلاميذ في كنيسة أم النور بعنكاوا يوم الخميس 2017 / 4 / 13  وعاونه خلال الرتبة المستشار البطريركي مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون وعدد من  الاباء الكهنة وجوق الكنيسة وجمع من الشمامسة والشماسات وحضرها مدير عام  شؤون المسيحيين في وزارة الاوقاف بإقليم كوردستان خالد البير وجمع حاشد من  المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو في رتبة الجمعة الحزينة: لكي نحقق السلام ينبغي ان نرفع الالغام من قلوبنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
  حضر غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو رتبة الجمعة الحزينة في كاتدرائية مار يوسف/ الكرادة مع حضور  كثيف للمؤمنين الذين أتوا لأحياء ذكرى صلب المسيح.
 وفي عظته عن الرجاء الذي يقدمه المسيح قال غبطته:
 "نحن نستذكر هذا المساء الجمعة الحزينة، جمعة صلب المسيح.. لكننا نحن  اليوم في الجمعة الحزينة. ان ما يحصل في بلدنا وفي سوريا واليمن وليبيا  وقبل أيام في كنائس مصر من قتل وتشريد نحن في جمعة عظيمة. المسيح صلب لان  رفض المتطرفون تعليمه الإلهي وقتلوه.. تعليمه كان من اجل إشاعة قيم الأخوة  وقبول الأخر والمحبة والعدالة والأمانة والمغفرة واحترام كرامة الإنسان، أي  كل يؤنسن الانسان الذي هو بعد ألهى. الله خلقه ليتحلى بأخلاق الله ويعيش  سعيدا.
 ما فعله المتشددون اليهود بالمسيح يفعله  المتشددون الارهابيون في أماكن عديدة من عالمنا فيدنسون الدين… لن يتحقق  السلام الا اذا رفع البشر الألغام من قلوبهم، الغام التطرف الاعمى والاجرام  والموت وزرع الرعب والبحث اللاأخلاقي عن المصالح..
 يسوع يدعونا نحن  العراقيين بعد كل ما عنيناه الى ان نحمل رسالة المحبة والاخوة ونتحدى  الصراعات والحرب لنحقق المصالحة والسلام.. آنذاك تكون لنا القيامة والحياة  كما كانت للمسيح.. لنصل من اجل ذلك في هذه الجمعة العظيمة. نريد ان نعيش  بسلام وفرح كأخوة واخوات لان الحياة مقدسة ونعمة من الله.. هذا رجاؤنا.













​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2017)

*برقية تهنئة من المديرية العامة للشؤون المسيحيين بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيدة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الن ككوني/
 بمناسبة  حلول عيد القيامة سيدنا المسيح   تتقدم  المديرية العامة لشؤون المسيحيين في حكومة اقليم كوردستان اليكم  بأسمى أيات التهاني والتبريكات بهذه المناسبة العزيزة متمنين لكم دوام  الصحة والموفقية وتحقيق  جميع أمانيكم أنتم وعوائلكم .. رافعين دعواتنا الى  الله أن يكون هذا العيد  عيد خير وأمان وسلام وأطمئنان على شعبنا العراقي  بكل اطيافه الدينية والقومية وأن يعم الامان والحب والسلام بكافة أرجاء  المعمورة وان يكون هذا العيد  عيد السلام والامان والافراح والمسرات،وتحقيق  الامنيات .
 وبهذه المناسبة أؤكد على أهمية التعايش  الأخوي والتسامح الديني في بلدنا العزيز كوردستان، وأن نضع خدمة المسيحيين  ضمن أولويات مهامها .

 وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير


 المديرية العامة لشؤون المسيحيين في حكومة اقليم كوردستان


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أبريل 2017)

*بالصور... قداس بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيدة في كنيسة مار ايث الاها/ دهوك*






​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيدة ترأس سيادة  المطران ربان القس قداسا بهذه المناسبة العظيمة في كنيسة مار ايث الاها-  دهوك،  وقد عاونه في القداس القس عماد راعي الكنيسة، وحضر القداس جمع من  المؤمنين من كافة ابناء شعبنا.
 وقد قامت قناة عشتار الفضائية بتغطية هذا الحدث.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أبريل 2017)

*العبادي يهنئ المسيحيين بحلول "عيد الفصح"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- السومرية/

 قدم رئيس الوزراء حيدر العبادي، السبت،  تهانيه للمسيحيين في العراق والعالم بمناسبة حلول "عيد الفصح"، مشيرا إلى  أن هذا العيد يتزامن مع "الانتصارات الكبيرة" التي تحققها القوات العراقية  على تنظيم "داعش".
 وقال العبادي في بيان تلقت السومرية نيوز،  نسخة منه، "أتقدم بأسمى التهاني والتبريكات إلى الأخوة المسيحيين في  العراق والعالم بمناسبة احتفالاتهم بعيد الفصح (القيامة)، متمنيا لهم دوام  السعادة والعيش الكريم في عراق موحد ينعم أبناؤه بجميع ألوانهم ومسمياتهم  ببلد آمن يسع الجميع".
 وأضاف العبادي أن هذا العيد "يتزامن مع الانتصارات الكبيرة التي تحققها قواتنا البطلة على عصابات داعش الإرهابية".

 يذكر أن عيد الفصح يعرف بأسماء عديدة  أخرى، أشهرها عيد القيامة والبصخة، وهو أعظم الأعياد المسيحية وأكبرها،  يستذكر فيه قيامة المسيح (ع) من بين الأموات بعد ثلاثة أيام من صلبه وموته  كما هو مسطور في العهد الجديد، وفيه ينتهي الصوم الكبير الذي يستمر عادة 40  يومًا، كما ينتهي أسبوع الآلام، ويبدأ زمن القيامة المستمر في السنة  الطقسية أربعين يومًا حتى عيد العنصرة.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أبريل 2017)

*رئيس إقليم كوردستان يهنىء المسيحيين بمناسبة عيد قيامة السيد المسيح*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- رئاسة اقليم كوردستان/



 ‏بمناسبة  حلول عيد قيامة السيد المسيح (عليه السلام) أتقدم بأحر التهاني لجميع  الأخوات والإخوة المسيحيين في كوردستان والعراق والعالم، وأتمنى أن يحيي  الجميع أعيادهم بسعادة وفرح وإستقرار.

 ‏إن إحياء الأعياد  والمناسبات الدينية للمكونات الدينية في كوردستان ماهو إلا تأكيد على رسالة  السلام والمحبة والتعايش والأخوة. ولمن دواعي الفخر أن ثقافة التعايش  السلمي والحرية لهما جذور قديمة في كوردستان ‏وأن كوردستان أصبحت نموذجاً  يحتذى به على مستوى العالم ‏وأؤكد أن ‏على الجميع أن يعمل على حماية هذه  الثقافة وتطويرها أكثر.

 ‏ونشكر الله تعالى أن الإرهابيين قد تم  القضاء عليهم على يد قوات البيشمركة الأبطال ولم يستطع الإرهاب أن يزعزع  روح ‏الأخوة ووحدة الصف بين المكونات، ‏أتمنى أن يعود أخواتنا وإخوتنا  المسيحيين ‏النازحين ‏إلى بيوتهم ومناطقهم التي تركوها مرفوعي الرأس  ويبدأوا حياة جديدة ومستقرة .

 ‏وبهذه المناسبة المباركة أؤكد  للإخوات والأخوة المسيحيين أننا نعيش في بلد واحد ‏ولنا مصير واحد مشترك  وأنتم جزء عزيز من شعب كوردستان وستشاركون في تقرير المصير ‏وممارسة الحقوق  العادلة لشعب كوردستان.

 دمتم بكل خير وأتمنى السلام والإستقرار للجميع.

 مسعود بارزاني
 2017/4/15


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أبريل 2017)

* معصوم يهنئ المسيحيين ويؤكد حتمية انتصار إرادة الشعب في بناء الدولة *









هنأ  رئيس الجمهورية فؤاد معصوم المسيحيين في العراق والعالم بمناسبة حلول عيد  القيامة، مؤكداً ثقته الأكيدة بحتمية انتصار إرادة الشعب الحر في بناء  دولته. وذكر في برقية التهنئة اليوم ” “نهنئ كافة المسيحيين في العراق والعالم  بمناسبة حلول عيد القيامة مع أحر التمنيات إلى المحتفلين بإمضاء عيد مجيد  وأيام ملؤها الخير والمحبة والسلام”. واضاف ” وبهذه المناسبة السعيدة، ومع توالي انتصار قواتنا المسلحة على فلول  العصابات الإرهابية وقرب إكمال تحرير الموصل، فإننا نعرب عن الثقة الأكيدة  بحتمية انتصار إرادة الشعب الحر في بناء دولته الديمقراطية الحرة  الاتحادية، دولة جميع العراقيين المتآخين بتنوع أديانهم وقومياتهم  وطوائفهم”. وتابع معصوم ” كما نأمل أن تكون أيام العيد أياماً لتمتين عرى المحبة  والوئام بين جميع العراقيين ومناسبةً لتجديد العزم على تهيئة الظروف  المناسبة لعودة من اضطرتهم الظروف إلى الهجرة والنزوح والتشرد من قراهم  ومدنهم وبلد آبائهم وأجدادهم تحت تهديد عصابات الإرهاب والعنف وجرائمها  المخزية”.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2017)

*جامعة اربيل الدولية تنظم مؤتمرا ً دوليا ً حول الابادة الجماعية وبناء السلام*




 

 عشتارتيفي كوم/  

  نظمت جامعة اربيل الدولية مؤتمرا ً دوليا  ً حول الابادة الجماعية واثرها على مستقبل بناء السلام على المجالات  الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية والنفسية في القاعة الكبرى للجامعة في  مدينة اربيل .. بحضور اعضاء من مجلس النواب العراقي، وبرلمان أقليم  كوردستان، وعدد من رؤساء ومندوبي الجامعات في بغداد واربيل، وممثلين من  الهيئات المستقلة، وكوادر من المؤسسات الاعلامية والادبية، ورؤساء المنظمات  الثقافية والانسانية والحقوقية، ورئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في  الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حميد مراد. 
 في البدء القى الدكتور محمد احسان رئيس  الجامعة كلمة ً رحب فيها بالحضور، وقدم شرحا ً عن الاسباب الموجبة لانعقاد  هذا المؤتمر للخروج بنتائج متميزة تساهم في بناء المجتمع. 
 ثم انطلقت اعمال المؤتمر من خلال أربعة  محاور فكان المحور الاول تحت عنوان: "  العدالة الانتقالية في العراق  والمنطقة الكوردية " .. تحدث فيه النائب السابق عبد الخالق زنكنة ..  والقاضي رزكار حمه امين .. وعضوة مجلس النواب العراقي النائبة اشواق الجاف  .. وعضو برلمان أقليم كوردستان سالار محمود. 
 وفي المحور الثاني كان حول " بناء السلام  في المنطقة الكردية " قدم الباحث فرهاد كاكه ئي ورقته عن الاقليات وبناء  السلام، المجتمع الكاكائي نموذجا ً .. ثم قدمت الكاتبة عدالت عمر بحثا ً عن  الابادة الجماعية، الانفال، التعويضات .. بعدها حاضر الدكتور عبد الرحمن  كريم حول " ايديولوجية القتل الجماعي المرتكبة ضد أقليم كوردستان " .. ثم  قدم خضر دوملي عرضا ً عن " توثيق ذكرى الضحايا نحو العدالة والمساواة.
 اما المحور الثالث فكان عن " الدروس  المكتسبة من المنظور الدولي " تناول الدكتور محمد احسان مقارنة عن العدالة  الانتقالية في العراق وجنوب افريقيا .. ثم سلط الدكتور انطونيو باريوس من  جامعة كوستاريكا الضوء على عملية السلام الكولومبية " الرؤية الجغرافية  والسياسية " .. وقدمت الدكتورة ماريا ريتا كورتيسلي مديرة مركز دراسات  الابادة الجماعية محاضرةً حول عملية السلام في امريكا الوسطى " التحديات  والانجازات .. ثم تطرق سركوت جليل عن " التدخل الانساني لمشروع الأمن  الوطني.
 والمحور الرابع والاخير كان تحت عنوان "  بناء السلام في العراق التحديات والآمال " فقد تحدث الدكتور ليث الزبيدي من  جامعة النهرين عن " الوعي السياسي والسلام " .. وكذلك الدكتور احمد غالب  تناول في محاضرته " قضايا وراء الهوية الوطنية " .. ثم القى الدكتور قاسم  حسين صالح بحثا ً عن " ذاكرة الحروب في الشخصية العراقية والطريق لبناء  السلام " .. والدكتور صالح ليث قدم ورقة عن تعزيز الهوية الوطنية. 
 وجرت نقاشات مستفيضة من قبل المشاركين  والمحاضرين بعد كل محور .. ومن جانب آخر اقامت ادارة المؤتمر معرضا ً خاصا ً  عن ضحايا المقابر الجماعية في العراق.



 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 17/نيسان/2017


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2017)

* ساكو يدعو الى تشكيل مجلس كنائس العراق *



 دعا  بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم مار لويس روفائيل ساكو ، الطوائف  المسيحية الاى تبني تسمية (مجلس كنائس العراق) كما هو الحال في الدول  المجاورة.
وشدد على ” اهمية وجود رؤية واضحة وموقف رسمي بعيداً عن  الطائفية ، والحاجة الى توحيد الخطاب والمواقف لممارسة الضغط من اجل تحقيق  مطالبنا “.
جاء ذلك خلال زيارة وفد من مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية  ضمّ مار آداي الثاني بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الأشورية القديمة ، والمطران يوسف  عبّا ، رئيس أساقفة بغداد السريان الكاثوليك ، والمطران افاك اسادوريان ،  رئيس أساقفة بغداد للأرمن الأرثوذكس ، والمطران جان سليمان ، رئيس أساقفة  بغداد للاتين ، البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو ، حيث قدم الوفد التهاني  بعيد القيامة /الفصح/ وطلب عودة الكنيسة الكلدانية إلى المجلس نظرا لثقلها  وامكانياتها.
وبخصوص عودة الكنيسة الكلدانية ، قال ساكو ” ان الكنيسة  الكلدانية بكل إمكانياتها هي في خدمة المكون المسيحي وخدمة الوطن ، ولكن  ينبغي اعتماد هيكلية جديدة بمنهجية واضحة تتماشى مع التحديات الكبرى التي  نواجهها كمسيحيين وعراقيين “.
واشار الى انه ينبغي تبني تسمية (مجلس  كنائس العراق) كما هو الحال في الدول المجاورة وان نخرج برؤية واضحة وموقف  رسمي بعيداً عن الطائفية ، وقال :” اننا نحتاج الى توحيد خطابنا ومواقفنا  وإيجاد الوسائل الكفيلة لممارسة الضغط من اجل تحقيق مطالبنا “.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2017)

*الاحتفال بتذكار القديس ربان بويا في شقلاوا*


​    عشتار تيفي كوم/

 ترأس سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة  رئيس اساقفة ابرشية اربيل الكلدانية قداسا احتفاليا بمناسبة تذكار القديس  ربان بويا في كنيسة الشهداء بشقلاوا عاونه فيه الاب انيس راعي كنيسة  الشهداء وجمع من الشمامسة وجوق الترانيم.
 وحضر القداس جمع غفير من ابناء البلدة  والبلدات المسيحية المجاورة حيث تصادف هذه الذكرى اليوم الثالث لعيد  القيامة المجيدة هذه وقامت قناة عشتار الفضائية بتغطية مراسيم القداس وسيتم  عرضة هذا اليوم.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2017)

*وفد من مجلس “رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية” في العراق يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/

 زار مساء يوم الاثنين 17 نيسان 2017  وفد من مجلس "رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية" ضمّ قداسة مار آداي الثاني بطريرك  كنيسة المشرق الأشورية القديمة، والمطران يوسف عبّا، رئيس أساقفة بغداد  السريان الكاثوليك، والمطران افاك اسادوريان، رئيس أساقفة بغداد للأرمن  الأرثوذكس، والمطران جان سليمان، رئيس أساقفة بغداد للاتين، وقد استقبلهم  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو ورحب بهم مع معاونه المطران  باسيليوس يلدو.

 قدم الوفد التهاني بعيد القيامة المجيدة وطلب عودة الكنيسة الكلدانية إلى المجلس نظرا لثقلها وامكانياتها.

 من جانبه، شكرهم غبطة البطريرك ساكو على زيارتهم وتهاني العيد، وعبر لهم عن تمنياته بدوام النعمة والصحة، وكامل التوفيق.
 وبخصوص عودة الكنيسة الكلدانية قال غبطته: ان الكنيسة الكلدانية بكل  إمكانياتها هي في خدمة "المكون المسيحي" وخدمة الوطن، لكن ينبغي اعتماد  هيكلية جديدة بمنهجية واضحة تتماشى مع التحديات الكبرى التي نواجهها  كمسيحيين وعراقيين.
 ينبغي تبني تسمية (مجلس كنائس العراق) كما الحال في  الدول المجاورة وان نخرج برؤية واضحة وموقف رسمي بعيداً عن الطائفية،  نحتاج الى توحيد خطابنا ومواقفنا وإيجاد الوسائل الكفيلة لممارسة الضغط من  اجل تحقيق مطالبنا.

 وكان هناك تجاوب وتفاهم مع طرح غبطته  واعتمدوا ان توجه دعوة الى جميع الأساقفة لعقد لقاء شامل من اجل دراسة  المقترحات التي كان غبطته قد طرحها للدراسة والبلورة والخروج بهيكلية جديدة  وورقة موحدة.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2017)

*أمانة سرّ بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكية تصدر بياناً إعلامياً حول رسالة القيامة التي وجّهها غبطة البطريرك يونان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
   ننشر فيما يلي نص البيان الإعلامي الذي  أصدرته أمانة سرّ بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكية، حول رسالة القيامة  لهذا العام 2017 التي وجّهها غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بعنوان "أُمكُث معنا...  يا ربّ":
  الرقم: 23/أس/2017
 التاريخ: 13/4/2017
 بيان إعلامي صادر عن أمانة سرّ بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاطية
 البطريرك يونان يوجّه رسالة عيد القيامة لعام 2017
      وجّه صاحب الغبطة مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، رسالة عيد القيامة  لعام2017، بعنوان "أُمكُث معنا... يا رب"، تناول فيها الأوضاع العامّة في  لبنان وبلاد الشرق الأوسط.
      "في عيد قيامة الرب يسوع، نسأله  تعالى أن يشعّ النور المنبعث من القبر الفارغ، في العالم كلّه، وبخاصة في  بلدان مشرقنا المعذَّبة، حيث العنف والحروب والإرهاب، وما ينتج عنها من  جوعٍ وخوفٍ وتهجيرٍ واقتلاعٍ وقلقٍ على المصير. فينعم الجميع بالسلام الذي  منحه المخلّص بقيامته، زارعاً بذور الأمل والرجاء بمستقبلٍ باهر.
      نحتفل بعيد القيامة ولبناننا الحبيب  الذي أنقذه الربّ الفادي من أتون النار التي تعصف بالدول المجاورة، لا يزال  صامداً رغم كلّ الصعوبات التي تواجهه. فهو لم يتقاعس عن استقبال أكثر من  مليون ونصف مليون نازح، مع كلّ ما يعنيه هذا النزوح من أعباء اجتماعية  وثقافية واقتصادية، يرزح تحت وطأتها البلد والشعب. والعالم كله يثمّن  للبنان انفتاحه على جميع اللاجئين والنازحين إذ أضحى مأوى وملجأً لمن شُرّد  وطُرد قديماً وحديثاً. علينا أن نضرع إليه تعالى أن يعود النازحون  واللاجئون جميعهم إلى أوطانهم، لكي ينكبّ لبنان على تحقيق مسيرة الإنتعاش  والنموّ، ولكي يحافظ على وأمنه واستقراره.
     ومع استمرار المسؤولين في البحث عن  قانون انتخابي عصري ومتطّور وعادل، لا يسعنا إلاّ أن نكرّر مطلبنا الراسخ  والمستمرّ بعدم القبول بتهميش المكوّن السرياني في الحياة السياسية  اللبنانية، خاصةً أنّ وطننا لبنان بات قُبْلَة أنظار مسيحيي الشرق.  ولهذا  نصرّ متشبّثين بمضمون الوثيقة المشتركة التي وقّعناها مع قداسة أخينا  البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني، لتعديل قانون الإنتخابات وزيادة  مقعدين نيابيين مسيحيين، أحدهما للسريان الكاثوليك وآخر للسريان الأرثوذكس.  وكلّنا ثقةٌ بحكمة القيّمين على الوطن والمسؤولين فيه لتحقيق هذا المطلب  المحقّ في هذه اللحظة التاريخية المفصلية من بقاء المسيحيين في الشرق،  متمنّين في الوقت عينه إقرار قانون انتخابي جديد عصري وعادل تُجرى على  أساسه الإنتخابات النيابية في مواقيتها، فلاّ يضطرّ النواب إلى التمديد  لأنفسهم مرّةً ثالثة.
      وإلى أهلنا في العراق الصامد، الذين  طالت معاناتهم وتعاظمت آلامهم، رغم تحرير سهل نينوى من سطوة تنظيم داعش  الإرهابي، تاركاً وراءه الخراب والدمار والحرق، ونحن نتطلّع إلى تحرير  الموصل بأكملها. إنّنا نتوجّه إليهم ومعهم جميع مكوّنات العراق، ونحثّهم  على توحيد جهودهم في سبيل زرع بذور السلام الدائم في بلدهم. فمتى خَلُصَت  النيّات، وقُطِعَت الطريق على أهل الفتن وزارعي الشقاق والدمار والموت،  يستعيد العراقيون ثقتهم بذاتهم وبوطنهم، ويتعاونون مع المخلصين من  المسؤولين عن الحياة العامّة، في خدمة شعبهم ونهضة بلدهم، لما فيه خيرهم  المشترك، ومستقبل أجيالهم الطالعة.
     كما نجدّد صلاتنا الحارّة، كما فعلنا  من داخل كنيسة العذراء الطاهرة في بغديدا (قره قوش) بعد تحريرها من  الإرهابيين، من أجل جميعأبنائنا وبناتنا في أبرشياتنا ورعايانا السريانية  في بغداد والموصل وسهل نينوى وإقليم كوردستان والبصرة، معربين لهم عن  تضامننا الدائم ودعائنا إلى الرب القائم من الموت كي تزول المحنة عن  بلادهم، فيشرق فيها نور القيامة الذي طال انتظاره.
      إننا نتضرّع إلى الله كي تتوقّف  الحرب في سوريا الجريحة وقد دخلت عامها السابع مدمّرةً مقوّمات البلاد  ومقدّراتها، إذ أضحت مختبراً لكلّ أنواع الأسلحة، ومركزاً لتبادُل الرسائل  السياسية بين القوى العظمى، وكلّ هذا على حساب الشعب السوري وأرضه ووطنه  ومؤسّساته واقتصاده.
     لذا نجدّد مطالبتنا المجتمع الدولي كي  يأخذ قراراً شجاعاً، عادلاً، إنسانياً، بعيداً عن المصالح الخاصة  والحسابات الضيّقة، لمصلحة شعبٍ بات مهجَّراً في كلّ أقطار العالم، وهذا ما  سيهدّد السلم العالمي، ما لم يتنبّه المسؤولون عن هذه السياسات إلى مخاطر  ما يحلّ بسوريا من تدمير وتهجير.
     ولا بدّ لنا من أن نتوجّه إلى أبنائنا  وبناتنا في أبرشياتنا الأربع في سوريا، من دمشق وحمص، إلى حلب  والجزيرة،وقد عدنا للتوّ من زيارتين راعويتين إلى أبرشيتي حمص وحلب، فنؤكّد  لهم بأننا نفخر بصمودهم في أرضهم، ونثني على إيمانهم وصلابتهم، سائلينه  تعالى أن يمنّ على سوريا الحبيبة بالسلام والأمان، وأن يرحم شهداء الوطن من  عسكريين ومدنيين أبرياء.
     ولا ننسى المطالبة بالإفراج عن جميع  المخطوفين، ضحايا الحروب العبثية في سوريا والمنطقة، من رجال دين ومدنيين  وعسكريين، وبخاصة عن مطراني حلب مار غريغوريوس يوحنّا ابراهيم وبولس  اليازجي، والكهنة باولو داللوليو، واسحق محفوض، وميشال كيّال، والعسكريين  اللبنانيين المخطوفين.
      إنّنا نستنكر بأشدّ العبارات كلّ  أعمال الإرهاب من قتل وتفجير وترويع للناس وبثّ الفوضى والفتن في أماكن  وبلدان عديدة، شرقاً وغرباً، وبخاصة التفجيرين الأخيرين اللذين استهدفا  كنيستين في طنطا والإسكندرية بمصر، متوجّهين بالقلب والصلاة من أجل جميع  الذين يكابدون آلام الإقتلاع من أرض الآباء والأجداد في العراق وسوريا،  وأُرغِموا على النزوح والهجرة إلى لبنان والأردن وتركيا، وإلى ما وراء  البحار والمحيطات، مؤكّدين لهم تضامننا الأبوي واستعدادنا الدائم لتأمين  حاجاتهم ومساعدتهم بكلّ الإمكانات المتاحة".
      وفي كلمته الروحية، تحدّث غبطته عن  ظهور يسوع لتلميذي عمّاوس كعلامة على قيامته، وكظهور إفخارستي قرباني،  منوّهاً إلى أنّ يسوع القائم حاضر مع المؤمن ويمنحه القوّة والفرح، وبأنّ  قيامته تمنح العالم السلام والرجاء.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2017)

*مسيحيو العراق يحتفلون بعيد القيامة ويحلمون بالعودة لمنازلهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 احتشد مئات المسيحيين العراقيين، يوم  الأحد، في كنيسة لحقت بها أضرار على يد تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية شمالي  الموصل للاحتفال بعيد القيامة للمرة الأولى منذ 2014.
 قال كرياكوس إشو (75 عامًا) الذي جاء  بصحبة أبنائه وأحفاده وعددهم 12 إلى كنيسة مار جرجس الكاثوليكية الكلدانية  في تل أسقف "إن شاء الله عيد قيامة المسيح ستكون مناسبة لعودة المسيحيين  وقيامتهم في العراق".
 ولم تشهد تل أسقف نفس قدر الدمار الذي  شهدته مدن مسيحية أخرى اجتاحتها الدولة الإسلامية قبل ثلاث سنوات في سهول  نينوى. وطردت قوات البشمركة متشددي التنظيم من تل أسقف بعد أسبوع واحد من  سقوطها في يد الدولة الإسلامية في أغسطس آب 2014. ويوم الأحد وقفت قواتهم  لحراسة الكنيسة.
 ومرت نسمة عليلة على مبنى الكنيسة الأبيض  فيما أنشد الكورال ترانيم بالكلدانية وهي لغة قريبة من الآرامية التي تحدث  بها السيد المسيح. وانتهى القداس بتوزيع جماعة "إنقاذ مسيحيي الشرق"، وهي  جماعة فرنسية خيرية، مشروبات وبيض ملون في الساحة الداخلية للكنيسة.
 واستهدفت الدولة الإسلامية كل من هم ليسوا  مسلمين سنة الذين عاشوا تحت حكمها وفرضت عقوبات قاسية على السنة الذين  رفضوا الالتزام بتفسيرها المتشدد للشريعة الإسلامية. وحددت الدولة  الإسلامية ثلاثة خيارات لمسيحيي المنطقة وهي دفع الجزية أو التحول للإسلام  أو القتل بالسيف ففر أغلبهم لكردستان العراق عبر نهر الزاب إلى الشرق.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2017)

*البطريرك الراعي يوجه تحية فصحية إلى ضحايا الحروب والاضطهاد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 في رسالته الراعوية السابعة لمناسبة عيد  القيامة، وجّه البطريرك الماروني بشارة بطرس الراعي تحية فصحية إلى ضحايا  الحروب في كل من سورية والعراق وفلسطين واليمن وليبيا وسواها، واصفًا إياهم  بأنهم "ضحايا بريئة لحروب الكبار".
 وقال: "أنتم الضحايا البريئة لحروب الكبار  الذين يفرضونها عليكم من أجل مكاسبهم الإقتصادية والإستراتيجية والسياسية،  ومن أجل التجارة بأسلحتهم، جاعلين من مدنكم الزاهرة ومكتسباتكم الحضارية  وأوطانكم المحبوبة وشعبكم الأبي حقول تجارب لقدرات أسلحتهم الهدامة  والمتطورة، تحت شعارات كاذبة واتهامات افترائية، ووعود براقة تتبخر في سراب  الحروب المتجددة فصولًا وأنواعًا وأمكنة، مخالفين القوانين الدولية،  ومنتهكين شريعة الله الناهية عن القتل وعن استباحة حياة الإنسان والتعدي  عليها في الجسد والروح والحقوق الأساسية، وخانقين صوت الضمير، وهو صوت الله  في داخلهم، وجاعلين قلوبهم من حجر".
 كما وجه البطريرك الماروني كذلك التحية  والعزاء إلى الأقباط في جمهورية مصر العربية، قائلاً: "لكم عزاء المسيح  القائم من الموت، أيها الإخوة الأقباط، ضحايا الاعتداءين الوحشيين  والجبانين عليكم وأنتم تصلون في أحد الشعانين بحضرة الله، في كنيسة مار  جرجس بطنطا، وفي الكنيسة المرقسية بالإسكندرية. ونشكر الله معكم على نجاة  رأس كنيستكم وأبيها قداسة البابا تواضروس".
 وأضاف: "إننا روحيًا بقربكم يا مسيحيي مصر  وبقرب أهالي شهداء الإيمان الذين سقطوا من بينكم، متضامنين في ألمكم  وصمودكم، ومصلين، كي يقبل الله قرابينهم مع قربان ذبيحة ابنه الخلاصية،  التي أحييناها بالأمس، فتكون لفداء مصر العزيزة وشعبها، ولارتداد الأشرار  ومستعمليهم الكبار الأجرم منهم"، مطالبًا في هذا السياق "المسلمين والدول  الإسلامية لاتخاذ مواقف جامعة ومبادرات فعلية لردع هذا الاضطهاد، وحفظ صورة  الإسلام الإيجابية".
 وبعد أن لفت إلى الوجود المسيحي في مصر  والبلدان العربية منذ ألفي سنة، وهم "مواطنون مخلصون لأوطانهم وشركائهم  فيها، أرسوا أسس حضاراتها قبل مجيء الإسلام بستماية سنة"، طالب البطريرك  الراعي من الأسرة الدولية "بكف يد الدول التي تغطي الحركات التكفيرية  والمنظمات الإرهابية وتمدها بالمال والسلاح، وتوظف الإرهاب لمصالحها  الرخيصة والمجرمة"، مؤكدًا أن المسيحيين "ليسوا مكسر عصا لأحد، وأنهم خميرة  حضارة وقيم في مجتمعاتهم، وضرورة لها لا غنى عنها من أجل ترقيها على جميع  المستويات".


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أبريل 2017)

*محافظ بغداد الجديد يزور البطريركية الكلدانية لتقديم التهاني الى غبطة البطريرك ساكو بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 زارَ صباح يوم الثلاثاء 18 نيسان 2017  محافظ بغداد الجديد السيد عطوان العطواني برفقة السيدين رعد جبار صالح  وبرهان اسحق عضوي مجلس المحافظة، مقر البطريركية الكلدانية لتقديم التهاني  الى غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بمناسبة عيد القيامة  المجيد.

  وقدم سيادة المحافظ التهاني لغبطة البطريرك وللمكون  المسيحي وابدى استعداده لتطوير مدينة بغداد وتوفير الخدمات وتم التداول في  سبل تعاون الجميع من اجل مدينتهم حتى تعود مدينة جميلة لائقة بحضارة  العراق.

 من جانبه بحث غبطة البطريرك ساكو مع سيادته موضوع توظيف  الشباب المسيحيين العاطلين عن العمل لتشجيعهم على البقاء، وكذلك موضوع "  نادي المشرق" الذي حولته الهيئة الادارية المنتهية صلاحيتها الى مكان للشرب  والنركيلة والقمار في حين هو نادي عائلي للكلدان واعطته بخلاف القانون  كمساطحه لشخص غريب!

 هذا وحضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أبريل 2017)

*مارايكا فن دام عضو منظمة مساعدة المسيحيين  المضطهدين والدكتورة جنار سعد عبدالله عضو برلمان إقليم كوردستان تزوران  منظمة شلومو للتوثيق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار وفد ضم السادة د. بهنام جحولاً مدير  مركز التطوير والتدريب والبحث الأوربي والآنسة مارايكا فن دام عضو منظمة  مساعدة المسيحيين المضطهدين وكان في استقبال الوفد الزائر رئيس المنظمة  خالص ايشوع وفارس ججو نائب الرئيس وعدد من أعضاء لهيئة الإدارية للمنظمة  حيث رحّب رئيس المنظمة بالوفد الزائر موضحاً لهم بالإحصائيات والأرقام حجم  الإنتهاكات والجرائم التي تعرّض لها شعبنا في العراق وسهل نينوى والموصل  خاصة، بعدها أبدى الوفد الزائر تفهمه للواقع الذي عاشه أبناء شعبنا  المُهجّر في المجمعات والخيم بعد عملية التهجير القسري من أراضيه  والاستيلاء على ممتلكاته كما ناقش الطرفان كيفية تفعيل دور المنظمات  الإنسانية الهولندية في عملية إعادة البناء والتطوير في سهل نينوى والتمهيد  لعودة المهجرين الى مدنهم وقراهم في الموصل وسهل نينوى.
  كما زارت منظمة شلومو للوثيق الدكتورة  جنار سعد عبدالله عضو برلمان إقليم كوردستان وزيرة الشهداء والمؤنفلين  السابق عضوة اللجنة المركزية للحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني مسؤولة مركز  الدراسات الأكاديمية في الحزب الديمقراطي برفقة المحامي اياد كاكائي نقيب  صحفي كوردستان وكان في استقبالهم في المنظمة خالص ايشوع رئيس المنظمة وفارس  ججو نائب الرئيس وعدد من أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية للمنظمة. استهل رئيس  المنظمة الحديث بالترحيب بالزائرين والذي قدم شرحاً عن تأسيس المنظمة  والأشواط والمراحل التي قطعتها المنظمة في توثيق الجرائم والإنتهاكات التي  أرتكبها تنظيم داعش ضد أبناء المكون المسيحي في الموصل وسهل نينوى  والمعلومات والإحصاءات التي توصلت إليها المنظمة بغية توصيل هذه المعلومات  الى المنظمات والجهات الدولية تمهيداً لفتح ملف الإبادة الجماعية أمام  المحاكم الجنائية الدولية بعدها قدمت الدكتورة شرحاً عن البحوث التي قدمتها  الى مركز الدراسات بخصوص الإبادة الجماعية وقدمت مقترحاً بتأسيس مركز وطني  لجرائم الإبادة الجماعية بالاشتراك مع كافة الجهود والخبرات التي تعمل في  هذا المجال كذلك تنظيم ملف خاص في الأكاديمية بجرائم الإبادة يشمل جميع  المكونات وعمل خطة استراتيجية في كافة المجالات القانونية لعدم تكرار ما  حصل لهذه المكونات من قتل وتهجير قسري وتعرضهم لإبادة ثانية كذلك محاولة  جعل المواطنين يعيشون بكرامة وأمان دائم كما دعت الدكتورة منظمة شلومو  لزيارة مركز الدراسات الأكاديمية في الحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني للاطلاع  على عمل المركز ومنجزاته بخصوص الإبادة الجماعية للمكونات الأساسية في  المجتمع العراقي.

























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أبريل 2017)

*وفد الدراسة السريانية يزور سيادة المطران مار سوريوس حاوا في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد // اعلام المديرية //
 بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد قام وفد من  المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية ترأسه السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  وكل من د.نضال متي بطرس معاون المدير العام والسيد عماد داؤد نعيم مسؤول  شعبة الاشراف والتدريب والسيدة شرارة يوسف زرا مسؤولة شعبة الترجمة بزيارة  الى كاتدرائية الرسولين مار بطرس ومار بولص في بغداد للسريان الارثوذوكس.
 واللقاء بسيادة المطران مار سوريوس حاوا رئيس ابرشية بغداد والبصرة لتقديم التهاني والتبريكات بمناسة عيد القيامة المجيد 
 يوم الاربعاء الموافق 19 نيسان  2017.
 وقدم السيد المدير العام درع المديرية  وعدد من قواميس اللغة السريانية الى سيادة المطران وتحدث الوفد عن انجازات  المديرية في كافة الجوانب وعن عملية التعليم السرياني واثنى سيادة المطران  على ذلك مثمنا جهود المديرية واعجابه بالخطوات التي قامت بها المديرية  لخدمة ونشر اللغة السريانية وشاكرا الزيارة لهم في الوقت ذاته.
 بعدها قام الوفد بزيارة الى كنيسة مار  كوركيس الكلدانية في حي الغدير واللقاء بالاب ميسر بهنام المخلصي وتقديم  التهاني والتبريكات له بهذه المناسبة وكان الحديث حول تطوير معلمي ومدرسي  التربية المسيحية من خلال الدورات التي تقيمها المديرية ومتابعتهم للنشاطات  التي تقيمها الكنائس من ندوات ومحاضرات للافادة منها وتطوير الذات من اجل  تقديم ماهو افضل لابنائنا التلاميذ وشكر الاب ميسر وفد المديرية على  الزيارة.
 وزار الوفد ايضا مدرسة البتول الاهلية  المختلطة الاهلية ولقائهم بالسيد سعدالله عبد حسيب مدير المدرسة وعدد من  معلمي المدرسة وتقديم التهاني لهم ايضا.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أبريل 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور وزير الداخلية العراقي قاسم الاعرجي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 زار صباح يوم الأربعاء 19 نيسان 2017 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس  يلدو المعاون البطريركي معالي وزير الداخلية العراقي السيد قاسم الاعرجي في  مقر الوزارة.

 وقد قدم غبطته التهاني لمعاليه بمناسبة تسنمه مهام  الوزارة في هذا الزمن الصعب وبحث معه موضوع عودة المهجرين من قره قوش  وكرمليس وبرطلة مؤكداً ان داعش طرد المسيحيين من بيوتنا وبلداتنا واليوم  بعد تحريرها لا يمكن لأية جهة ان تحرمهم من العودة اليها وتغير ديمغرافيت  مناطقهم او مصادرتها، وذكر دور أبناء هذه البلدات في حراساتها. كما بحث معه  ملف توظيف الشباب المسيحي وكان قد تقدم اكثر من سبعين شاب وشابة طلباتهم  الى الوزارة بغية توظيفهم.

 من جانبه شكر معاليه هذه الزيارة وقدم  التهاني بعيد القيامة وتعهد بدراسة موضوع سهل نينوى وتسهيل امر العودة  وكذلك الاهتمام المباشر بموضوع طلبات التوظيف مشدداً على حقوق كل المكونات  في العودة الى بيوتهم وحمايتهم ومشاركتهم في الشأن العام.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أبريل 2017)

*زيارة وفد ضمن برنامج العدالة والدفاع عن حقوق الإنسان في أمريكا إلى منظمة شلومو للتوثيق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار منظمة شلومو للتوثيق وفد ضم السادة  علي رمضان مسؤول برنامج العدالة والدفاع عن حقوق الإنسان ومنسق الشرق  الأوسط وشمال افريقيا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية (واشنطن) وميس عادل من  مفوضية حقوق الإنسان في العراق ووليد علي مدير منظمة آسودا مكتب دهوك وكان  في استقبال الوفد خالص ايشوع رئيس منظمة شلومو وعدد من أعضاء الهيئة  الإدارية للمنظمة.
 في بداية اللقاء رحب السيد خالص بالوفد  الزائر وقدم لهم شرحاً عن المنظمة وما توصلت إليه من معلومات واحصائيات عن  حجم الانتهاكات التي تعرض لها أبناء شعبنا بعدها تحدث السيد علي رمضان عن  زيارته للمنظمة وتقديمه الدعم القانوني من خلال ارسال ممثلين من الرابطة  الدولية لمحامي اميركا لتنظيم ملفات ورفع تقارير الى الأمم المتحدة والضغط  على الحكومة العراقية لاتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية بحق المسببين والفاعلين  بعدها تحدث السيد وليد علي عن الدعم الذي تقدمه منظمة آسودا للناجيات من  ظلم داعش والذين تعرّضوا الى اعتداءات من قبل التنظيم الأسود.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أبريل 2017)

*قداس عيد القيامة في محافظة بابل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 احتفل صباح يوم الاحد 16 نيسان 2017 الاب  صلاح هادي بالقداس الاحتفالي لعيد القيامة في كنيسة مريم العذراء في محافظة  بابل وقد حضر السيد نائب المحافظ الحقوقي حسن منديل السيرياوي وممثل كتائب  جند الامام ومسوؤل منظمة بدر السيد ابو صادق الحلي وجمع غفير من الاصدقاء  في المحافظة بالإضافة الى الجماعة المسيحية وبعد القداس قدم الجميع التهاني  والتقاط الصور بالمناسبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 أبريل 2017)

*لجنة لتلقي الشكاوي بالتجاوزات على بيوت المسيحيين في الاحياء المحررة من مدينة الموصل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام مستشار محافظ نينوى لشؤون المكونات
       قامت محافظة نينوى بتشكيل لجنة  لتلقي الشكاوي الخاصة بالتجاوزات من قبل بعض النازحين  من اهالي مدينة  الموصل على بيوت المسيحيين في مركز المدينة وفي جانبيها الايمن والايسر بعد  تحرير مناطق الجانبين المذكورين ..وجاء  تشكيل اللجنة المذكورة وفق الكتاب  الرسمي الصادر من مكتب المحافظ بالرقم 1321 والمؤرخ في 2 نيسان(ابريل )  الجاري.
       حيث تضمن الكتاب تشكيل لجنة  قوامها برئاسة الدكتور دريد حكمت زوما وعضوية كلا من ممثل قيادة عمليات  نينوى وممثل شرطة المحافظة وممثل امن واستخبارات نينوى وممثل عقارات الدولة  و الاب رائد عائد فتوحي وابرز كتاب المحافظة بان مهمة اللجنة استقبال  الشكاوي المتعلقة بالتجاوزات الحاصلة على بيوت المسيحيين من مركز مدينة  الموصل /الجانب الايمن والايسر  واتخاذ الاجراءات اللازمة والقانونية للحد  من التجاوزات واعادة الدور لاصحابها الشرعيين وفق الاصول ..
      وللتواصل مع رئيس اللجنة الدكتور  دريد حكمت زوما  ورفع الشكاوي الخاصة بالتجاوزات  يرجى  متابعة البريد  الالكتروني  والهواتف الخاصة بالدكتور زوماوهو
 duraid_tobiya******.com
 او عن طريق الهواتف المدرجة ادناه
 كورك/07507589011
 اسيا سيل /07701635053


----------



## paul iraqe (21 أبريل 2017)

*قناة عشتار الفضائية تحصل على أكبر عدد من الدروع والشهادات في تغطية معارك الموصل و محور سهل نينوى الشمالي والجنوبي   *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 نظمت وزارة البيشمركة في حكومة إقليم  كوردستان العراق مع نقابة صحفيي كوردستان حفلا خاصا لتكريم نخبة من  الإعلاميين المسيحيين الذين كان لهم حضور متميز في تغطية معارك تحرير سهل  نينوى والموصل وذلك في احدى قاعات بلدة تللسقف وحضر الحفل الأمين العام  لوزارة البيشمركة بابكر زيباري ونقيب صحفيي كوردستان آزاد حمه أمين ومسؤول  الفرع الرابع عشر للحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني عصمت رجب والمتحدث باسم  وزارة البيشمركة العميد هلكورت والسكرتير العام لحزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي  روميو هكاري وعدد من المسؤولين ووجهاء المنطقة حيث شمل التكريم إعلاميي  أربيل ودهوك.
 بعد الترحيب بالحضور باللغتين السريانية  والكوردية وقف الحضور دقيقة صمت احتراما لارواح شهداء البيشمركة وشهداء  عمليات تحرير سهل نينوى والشهداء اجمع بينما كانت الفرقة الموسيقة تعزف  مقدمة النشيد الوطني الكوردستاني قدم بعدها الفنان د. بشار كاظم عزفا على  الناي.
 والقيت خلال حفل التكريم مقاطع شعرية عن  بلداتنا العريقة ونخوة أهلنا وشجاعتهم ثم القى العميد هلكورت المتحدث باسم  وزارة البيشمركة كلمة باسم الوزارة عبر خلالها عن بالغ تقديره للحضور  الإعلامي المسيحي اثناء عمليات التحرير أعقبه نقيب صحفيي كوردستان ازاد حمه  امين بكلمة اشار فيها إلى اصالة الإعلام والصحافة بين ابناء المكون  المسيحي مستذكرا صدور جريدة زهريرا بهرا باللغة السريانية حيث ان هذه  الجريدة تعتبر من اوائل الصحف المكتوبة والمطبوعة في العراق والشرق الاوسط  مشيرا إلى ان مشاركة النقابة في هذا الحفل هي جزء من الاحتفال بالذكرى 119  للصحافة الكوردستانية مهنئا الصحفيين الكورد بهذه الذكرى.
 كما القى  السكرتير العام لحزب بيت نهرين  الديمقراطي روميو هكاري كلمة بالمناسبة وباللغة السريانية اكد فيها على  تمسك شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري بوجوده العريق واستعداده للدفاع عن  هذا الوجود مهما غلا الثمن وقدم الفنان ستيفن البازي اغنية قومية نالت  استحسان الحضور، كما تم عرض فلم قصير من انتاج قناة عشتار الفضائية يحكي  جانباً من عمليات التحرير والقى التربوي الرائد عصام شابا قصيدة عن بلدته  تللسقف واصفا اياها باجمل الاوصاف.
 بعدها ابتدأت عملية توزيع الدروع  والشهادات للمشمولين بهذا التكريم حيث حصلت قناة عشتار الفضائية على أكبر  عدد منها وهذه دلالة على الحضور المتواصل للقناة في سوح معارك التحرير  والحضور المتواصل وتعدد فرق ومجاميع التصوير التي بلغت في بعض الحالات ثلاث  فرق لتغطية المعارك في نفس الوقت ما بين قاطع سهل نينوى الشمالي والجنوبي  وما بين القاطعين.
 وتخللت الاحتفالية كلمات لعدد من الحضور  تمحورت حول الدور البارز للإعلام في توثيق الاحداث بأمانة وشفافية، هذا  وتناوب عدد من المسؤولين والوجهاء على توزيع الدروع والشهادات وسط جو من  الفرحة والابتهاج .


----------



## paul iraqe (21 أبريل 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (21 أبريل 2017)

*وزير خارجية ألمانيا في ضيافة رعية مار يوسف للسريان الكاثوليك/ بغداد*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- رعية مار يوسف/

     صباح يوم الأربعاء،19 نيسان الجاري،  وبمناسبة زيارته للعراق قام السيد زيغمار جابريل وزير خارجية المانيا  الاتحادية بزيارة رعية مار يوسف للسريان الكاثوليك في المنصور وكان في  استقباله المونسنيور بيوس قاشا خوري الرعية وعدد من أعضاء المجلس الرعوي،  حيث تجول سعادته في أروقة الكنيسة وتبادل الحديث مع المونسنيور قاشا حول  الوضع العام في العراق.
     ومن جانبه دعا قاشا سعادة الوزير إلى  العمل من أجل إعادة بناء قرى سهل نينوى ومساعدة العراق على دحر الإرهاب.  كما تبادل الطرفان الأحاديث الأخوية وما تحمله هذه الزيارة من معانٍ كبيرة  وقيّمة وتؤكد موقف جمهورية المانيا الاتحادية المشرّف تجاه العراق.
      وقد قدّم المونسنيور قاشا سعادة  الوزير السيد جابريل لوحة أثرية تحكي تاريخ العراق وتراثه الأصيل كما قلّده  علم العراق الغالي... وقد وُدّع الضيف مع الوفد المرافق له بحفاوة كبيرة  بعد زيارة استغرقت حوالي ساعة كاملة.






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2017)

*افتتاح مقر للجنة الاعمار الكنسية في برطلة المحررة خطوة اولى نحو الاعمار*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بهنام شابا شَمَنّـي
 باشرت كنيسة برطلة وبتوجيه من نيافة  المطران مار طيمثاوس موسى الشماني مطران ابرشية دير مار متى للسريان  الارثوذكس حيث تعتبر برطلة ضمن دائرة سلطته الكنسية بأول خطوة لها نحو  الاعمار، وذلك بتهيئة مقرٍ للجنة الاعمار الكنسية المشكلة سابقا في البلدة  المحررة.
 هذا ما جاء في المنشور الذي نشرته الكنيسة  على صفحتها في موقع التواصل الاجتماعي الفيسبوك. وزاد المنشور أن الكنيسة  قامت بتأهيل وإعمار بناية (روضة مار أفرام) التابعة للكنيسة لتكون مقر  للجان الهندسية والادارية واللجان الاخرى للانطلاق بعملية الاعمار في برطلة  أُطلِق عليه (مقر ومركز تشجيع العودة).
 الاب "يعقوب سعدي" المشرف على لجنة  الاعمار الكنسية في برطلة ذكر أن بعد عمليات التحرير تم الشروع بتشكيل لجان  إعمار خاصة، قامت بحصر الاضرار في الدور وكلٌ بحسب منطقته، من بعدها تم  تشكيل لجان هندسية وادارية ومالية ولم يبقى الا البدء بعملية الاعمار التي  تتطلب تواجد في مواقع العمل في البلدات المحررة. وأكد الاب يعقوب، أن عملية  الاعمار على الابواب وخلال فترة قصيرة جدا سيتم المباشرة بها. واضاف أن  التنفيذ سيكون مباشر من قبل لجنة الاعمار الكنسية ولن يتم تسليم أي مبلغ  الى صاحب الدار. وتابع.. تم تصنيف الدور المتضررة الى ثلاثة فئات (A,B,C)  المهدم كليا، والمتعرض للحرق، والمتضرر جزئيا. وختم بالقول أن اللجنة  الهندسية هي من تقرر ما يحتاجه كل بيت وما هي تكلفته.   
 المهندس "خالد اسحق شمني" عضو اللجنة  الهندسية أوضح تفاصيل أكثر في عمل لجنته وقال.. كنا قد سلمنا الجهات  الممولة كشف تخميني عام بعدد الدور والاضرار التي تعرضت لها وبثلاثة أقسام.
 القسم (A) الدور المدمرة بالكامل.
 القسم (B) الدور المتضررة نتيجة الحرق والهدم الجزئي (هدم جزء من الدار).
 القسم (C) الدور التي فيها أضرار بسيطة  (كسر في الزجاج، كسر في الابواب، السقوف الثانوية، فتحات جانبية في  الجدران، اصابات بالاطلاقات، تلف في التأسيسات الكهربائية وما شابه). أما  الانفاق فادرجت ضمن حالات خاصة ثم اضيفت الى الفقرة (B).
 واستطرد المهندس "خالد شمني" في كلامه الى  تفاصيل الكشف الموقعي الذي سيتضمن كشف خاص لكل بيت مهما كانت الاضرار،  وصاحب الدار المقرر بالعودة ستكون له الاولوية في ذلك. مشيرا الى ان الكشف  مقسم الى ثلاثة أقسام:
 قسم (A) متعلق بالاضرار الانشائية أو  الاعمال المدنية ويتضمن الزجاج الابواب السيراميك الشبابيك الارضيات السقوف  الثانوية الصبغ اللبخ.
 قسم (B) متعلق بالاعمال الكهربائية ويتضمن التأسيسات، السويجات، الانارة، الكيبلات وما الى ذلك.
 قسم (C) متعلق باعمال الصحيات وتتضمن  خزانات الماء، السخانات، المجاري، المغاسل وكل ما يتعلق يالاعمال الصحية.  ونوه على أن المواد المستخدمة في الاعمار ستكون من النوعيات الجيدة بل أفضل  من القديمة الموجودة في الدار. 
 ثم تحدث عضو اللجنة الهندسية الى عدد  أعضاء لجنته فذكر انها مكونة من (8) مهندسين وهي بحاجة الى زيادة في العدد  للسرعة في العمل ويفضل من ذوي الخبرة في العمل. بالاضافة الى فريق عمل  متكامل من أصحاب المهن والحرف، لهذا سيكون لدينا يضيف المهندس "خالد" عدة  فرق عمل أي يعني سيتم إعمار عدة بيوت في وقت واحد. مؤكدا على أن الاعمار  سيشمل ما تم اتلافه أو تدميره فقط دون اضافة اي شيء جديد، أي بمعنى إعادة  الدار الى وضعها كما كانت قبل داعش بحسب قوله. لافتا الى أن العمل سيبدأ  برفع الانقاض والاوساخ من قبل العمال وسينتهي برفع أنقاض العمل وتنظيف  الدار بعد الانتهاء من العمل.
 وعن الفترة الزمنية المحددة للاعمار، ذكر  "خالد شمني" انهم ليسوا مرتبطين بفترة زمنية محددة لكن العمل يفضل أن يكون  باسرع وقت وبدون توقف، لذلك بدأنا بتحضير مقر عمليات الذي يشمل على مكتب  هندسي ومحاسب وكل الاعمال الادارية الاخرى وغرف نوم للعمال ومطبخ. وكل هذا  يقول المهندس خالد لاستغلال الوقت وعدم ضياعه في الذهاب والاياب من برطلة  الى أربيل.
 يذكر أن حجم الاضرار التي لحقت في الدور  في برطلة بحسب ما أعلنته لجان التوثيق والاعمار الكنسية في وقت سابق من  آذار الفائت بلغ (94) دار مهدمة،  (347) دار تعرضت للحرق، و (1372) دار  متضررة جزئيا. في حين كان مطارنة يمثلون ثلاثة كنائس هم (مار طيمثاوس موسى  الشماني مطران ابرشية دير مار متى للسريان الارثوذكس ومار يوحنا بطرس موشي  مطران الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك ومار نيقوديموس  داود شرف مطران الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك ومار  ميخائيل بولس مقدسي مطران ابرشية ألقوش للكلدان الكاثوليك) قد شكلوا لجنة  اعمار سهل نينوى (NRC) للاشراف على عملية اعمار البلدات المسيحية في سهل  نينوى التي ستكلف بحسب مسؤولين في الجهات الممولة للاعمار ما يعادل 200  مليون دولار امريكي.






































​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، يرقي الأب الدكتور تياري جونسن إلى رتبة الأركذياقون*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم /
 ترأس قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا، جاثليق كنيسة المشرق الآشوريّة، القدّاس الإلهي بمناسبة (الأحد  الجديد)، يوم الأحد 23 نيسان 2017 في كنيسة مار يوخنّا المعمدان – عينكاوة.  كما قام بترقية الأب د. تياري جونسن أويشالم، كاهن الرعيّة، إلى رتبة  الأركذياقون تمهيداً لرسامته الأسقفيّة المُقرّرة يوم الأحد 7 أيار 2017.  بإسم رعيّتنا، وكافة أبناء ابرشيّة اربيل لكنيسة المشرق الآشوريّة، نقّدم  تهانيّنا وتبريكاتنا للأب الأركذياقون د. تياري جونسن، طالبين ومتضرّعين  إلى الرب يسوع المسيح القائم من بين الأموات أن يُغدق عليه بركاته ونعمه،  وأن يمسك بيمينه ويقوّيه في مسيرته الكهنوتيّة والراعويّة.
  الف مبروك لنا ولكنيسة المسيح.

 إعلام كنيسة مار يوخنّا المعمدان في عينكاوة.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2017)

*مصممّة الأزياء الشابة بولين عبد الأحد تتألق في معرض بابيلون*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 رفيق حنا / عنكاوا
 ضمن معرض شبيه بمهرجان الخاص بمستلزمات  الحفلات المتنوعة كالأعراس والتناول وغيرها من ثياب وآثاث إضافة إلى الجهود  المبذولة من قبل شركة بابيلون لتقديم المستلزمات... والذي أقامته بطريقة  حضارية وراقية لعدد كبير من المحلات المعنية بتجهيز كل ما يحتاجه الفرد من  حاجيات خاصة عند إقامته حفلات كالخطوبة والزواج.. إلخ وصالونات النساء..  حيث شاركت مصمّمة الأزياء المعروفة صاحبة أزياء بإربي ( فاشين ) بولين عبد  الأحد من عنكاوا.. بصورة فعالة حيث تم عرض فساتين العرس في المعرض والتي  صممتها على صالة بابيلون بحضور جمع غفير... وعشاق الموديلات وجنبا إلى جنب  تم الكشف عن عروض مختلفة تخدم محلات معروفة في إقليم كوردستان.
 العروض كان شيقة ورائعة...
 كذلك تميّز بها عرض أزياء باربي فاشين  بصورة تبشر بذوق راقي وصيحة المستقبل في الإنتقاء والتصميم واللون...  نتمنّى لها مزيداً من الإبداع والموفقية للجميع... ومزيدا من التألّق  للشابة بولين عبد الأحد مع أطيب التمنيات لشركة بابيلون.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أبريل 2017)

*منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الأنسان تشمل بالأغاثة 65 طفلاً من العوائل النازحة في مجمع أوزال ستي ( كزنزان )*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 .السيد لويس مرقوس أيوب :- الحل الأساسي لمعضلة النزوح يكمن بعودة النازحين إلى ديارهم .
 .هذا البرنامج الإغاثي جاء بدعم من منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية.

 توجه فريق من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الأنسان يوم 22/ 4/ 2017 الى مجمع أوزال ستي ( كزنزان ) ووزع هناك ملابس  على (65) طفلاً من العوائل النازحة وتأتي هذه الأغاثة بدعم من منظمة  التضامن المسيحي الدولية وضم فريق حمورابي الناشطين لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب  رئيس المنظمة ونادية يونس بطي عضو مجلس إدارة المنظمة والمحامي يوحنا يوسف  توايا رئيس فرع اربيل للمنظمة وخلف بري ومنتظر حميد ومخلص يوسف وخالد  البياتي أعضاء الهيئة العامة وأياد كليمان مدير ادارة المنظمة , هذا وتفقد  حمورابي المخيم في جولة التقى خلالها عداً من النازحين الذين عبروا عن  شكرهم وتقديرهم لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الأنسان على أهتمامها بالنازحين  والمهجرين قسراً .
 إلى ذلك صرح السيد لويس مرقوس أيوب المنسق  العام للبرنامج الأغاثي للمنظمة عن حرص (حمورابي) على تفقد كل المخيمات  مؤكداً أن الحل الأساسي لمعضلة النزوح والتهجير هي بعودة النازحين  والمهجرين قسراً إلى ديارهم .
  يشار الى أن جميع العوائل النازحة في مجمع أوزال ستي هم من المكون الأيزيدي الذين أضطرتهم جرائم داعش للنزوح من منطقة سنجار .


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2017)

*وليم وردا في حديث لقناة الفلوجة: حماية  المدنيين اثناء العمليات العسكرية تقتضي الدقة والحذر واستخدام اسلحة تمتلك  تقنيات عالية الدقة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  .السيد وردا: ما دامت داعش تستخدم المدنيين دروعا بشرية فان المخاطر على حياة هؤلاء المواطنين تبقى قائمة
  تقارير حمورابي واتصالاتها المباشرة مع المسؤولين العسكرين والسياسيين والتصريحات وسائلنا للحد من الكارثة بين المدنيين.
 أكد السيد وليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات  العامة في منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، ما علينا الا ان نجدد مطالبتنا  للقوات المسلحة العراقية بتوخي الدقة والحذر في عملياتها العسكرية لملاحقة  العصابات الإرهابية في الموصل وغير الموصل.
 وأضاف في تصريحات الى قناة  الفلوجة مساء يوم 23/4/20177 على هامش نشرة الاخبار المسائية، ان مناشدتنا  في هذا الشأن تأتي عن طريق التقارير الدورية التي تصدرها المنظمة أو من  خلال التصريحات والتقارير الإخبارية، وكذلك من الاتصالات التي نجريها مع  مسؤولين عسكريين أو سياسيين أصحاب قرار.
 وبشأن الوسائل الكفيلة بمنع تكرار ما يحصل  في الموصل من وقوع ضحايا، قال السيد وردا ان على القوات المسلحة اجراء  تغييرات في أنماط وتكتيك المعارك، او استخدام أسلحة محددة تمتلك دقة عالية  في اصابة الاهداف، وهكذا فان الامر يحتاج الى مراجعة ما دامت داعش تستخدم  السكان المدنيين دروعا بشرية للحد من تقدم القوات العراقية وهذا الخطر يبقى  قائما.
  وتوقف السيد وليم وردا عند موضوع مخيمات اللاجئين والمهجرين  قسرا، مؤكدا ان الأوضاع في تلك المخيمات مخزية جدا، فهي تفتقر الى ابسط  الخدمات البلدية والكهربائية والصحية، إضافة الى المعاناة اليومية النفسية  في ابتعادهم عن بيوتهم وبلداتهم ومدنهم التي اغتصبها داعش.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2017)

*سيادة المطران متي متوكا ومجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يقدمون التهاني لقداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار سيادة المطران متي متوكا البرطلي  يرافقه وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي غبطة البطريرك مار كيوركيس  الثالث صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العراق والعالم في مقر  اقامته في اربيل مساء يوم الاثنين الموافق 24 ابريل 2017 لتقديم التهاني  لغبطته بمناسبة عيد الشهيد مار كوركيس .
 ضم وفد المجلس روني شمعون شعانا النائب  الأول وبشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني وعدد من أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية  للمجلس .وكان في استقبال الوفد الاب تياري وتوجه الوفد الى مكتب غبطته حيث  استقبل قداسة البطريرك الوفد بحفاوة وتقدير كعادته .. وتطرق الطرفان الى  أوضاع شعبنا المهجر وبعض الأمور الأخرى التي تخص شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري بعدها ودع الوفد بنفس الحفاوة والتكريم .. وبهذه المناسبة نقول  لغبطته كل عام وانتم بالف خير تقودون سفينتكم ايها الراعي الجليل بامن  وامان ..وفقكم الرب وحماكم.






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أبريل 2017)

*(4717) عائلة نازحة التي تلقت مواد اغاثية من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان للفترة بين 10/4/2015 والى 31/12/2015*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


(7082 )عائلة نازحة تلقت اغاثات من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان خلال عام 2016
من 1/1/2017 والى 21/4/2017 منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان تشمل بالإغاثة 100 طفل من 26 عائلة نازحة
المنظمة قدمت مبالغ نقدية بلغت (4000) دولار دعما لعوائل نازحة
 ألقى السيد لويس مرقوس ايوب خلال المؤتمر  الانتخابي الخامس للهيئة العامة لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان الذي انعقد  في اربيل 21/4/2017 التقرير الاغاثي الذي تضمن الانجازات الاغاثية للمنظمة  ما بين المؤتمر الانتخابي الرابع في 10/4/2015 والمؤتمر الانتخابي الخامس  في 21/4/2017 ، وفيما يلي نص التقرير.
 السادة المؤتمرين الأعزاء
 ضيوفنا الكرام ... أسعدتم صباحاً
 إن مهام منظمتنا الإساسية هي الدفاع عن  حقوق الانسان في مختلف الميادين والمستويات في كل مايرافق ذلك من رصد  ومراقبة لأوضاع حقوق الإنسان و التشريعات الماسة بهذه الحقوق حقوق  والإنتهاكات التـي تحدث بسبب الممارسات الخاطئة، ومن ثم إحاطتها السلطات  الحكومية من مجلس الرئاسة – مجلس النواب – الحكومة والاجهزة الامنية بتلك  الخروقات من خلال تقاريرها النوعية من أجل تفادي حدوث الانتهاكات أو بالحد  الأدنى تقليلها، ولمحاسبة المقصرين من مرتكبي تلك الانتهاكات والجرائم، وهي  تعمل مع العديد من الشركاء الوطنيين والدوليين المهتمين بحقوق الإنسان  انطلاقاً من كونها حقوقاً جامعة ( كونية ) وإنسانية . وإلى جانب هدفها  الاساسي هذا، ترى منظمتنا أن الجانب الإنساني الاغاثي هو الأخر لايقل شأناً  عن مهامها الحقوقية ، لا بل رأت أن هذا العامل له صلة مباشرة بحقوق  الإنسان في العيش الكريم وحفظ الكرامة ، ويمثل واجبا في الأوضاع الطارئة.
 سادتي المؤتمرين...
 وإنطلاقاً من المادة ( 15/ثانياً د) من  النظام الداخلي ، فقد ألفنا وحدة اغاثية بعد أحداث سقوط محافظة نينوى في  9/6/2014 بالغزو الداعشي ، وباقي المحافظات الأخرى ( صلاح الدين، الرمادي،  ديالى) من أجل إنقاذ ضحايا النزوح القسري وتوفير بعض الحاجيات الاساسية  الانسانية الضرورية لإدامة حياة ألاف العوائل، ومن أجل تعزيز فرص بقائهم في  الوطن وتقليل نسبة الهجرة التي بدأت تنذر بخطر إختفاء العديد من المكونات  الاصيلة من البلد . وهكذا بدأنا عملنا من خلال المتابعة الميدانية لأماكن  تواجد النازحين في الهياكل والقرى والمخيمات غير الرسمية والدور المشتركة  التي لم يكن من مهتم بها من المنظمات الدولية والسلطات العراقية والتي ما  زالت لليوم بعيدة عن الاهتمام الإنساني المطلوب من الحكومة العراقية .
 وسأقرأ على حضراتكم بشكل مبسط ومختصر ما  تم تقديمه من مساعدات إنسانية منذ انتهاء مؤتمر المنظمة الرابع في  10/4/2015 والى يوم انعقاد هذا المؤتمر.


النشاطات الاغاثية من 10/4/2015 الى 31/12/2015 :
 بالتعاون مع عدد من شركائنا أمثال منظمة  التضامن المسيحي الدولية ( CSI ) ومنظمة سويسرا طرق السلام ( نيويورك)، بلغ  مجموع النشاطات الاغاثية 58 نشاطاً ، توزعت هذه النشاطات على المحافظات  الثلاث وهي ( دهوك، أربيل، بغداد ) وكانت حصة كل محافظة من النشاطات وعدد  العوائل المستفيدة على الوجه الآتي :
 ت المحافظة عدد النشاطات عدد العوائل المستفادة
 01 دهوك 31 1926
 02 أربيل 19 2456
 03 بغداد 8 335
 المجموع 58 4417
 نوع المساعدات الإنسانية :


بطانيات ،سلات غذائية، سلات منظفات ومعقمات، ملابس شتوية، أدوية  للأطفال، أجهزة ومستلزمات مختبرية ، مدافيء كهربائية، إعانات مالية،  مستلزمات دراسية تعليمية لمدارس النازحين) .
 المنظمات الداعمة لنشاطات منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان لعام 2015 :


منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية .
الناشط المدني العراقي المغترب ( فراس جتو ) .
مقاطعة باكا الفرنسية .
الناشطة العراقية المغتربة ( ندى الوكيل ) .
منظمة WUCWO ( تجمع المنظمات النسوية الكاثوليكية الجامعي) روما.
الاتحاد الاوربي من خلال منظمة MRG ( مجموعة حقوق الاقليات ) ومركزها لندن.
منظمة طريق السلام ( Peace Path) ومركزها نيويورك ويرأسها السفير البابوي في الأمم المتحدة.
الإعلام الالكتروني والمرئي ( الفضائيات ) من خلال المقابلات واللقاءات  مع رئيسة المنظمة ونائب الرئيس ورئيس فرع اربيل ومسؤول العلاقات العامة  ومسؤول المشاريع فيها.....
النشاطات الاغاثية من 1/1/2016 الى 31/12/2016 :
 بلغ مجموع النشاطات 48 نشاطاً ، توزعت هذه  النشاطات على المحافظات الثلاث ( دهوك، أربيل، نينوى، بغداد ) وكانت حصة  كل محافظة من النشاطات وعدد العوائل المستفيدة على الوجه الآتي :
 ت المحافظة عدد النشاطات عدد العوائل المستفادة
 01 دهوك 22 916
 02 أربيل 14 5182
 03 نينوى 10 815
 04 بغداد 2 169
 المجموع 48 7082
 نوع المساعدات الإنسانية :


بطانيات ،سلات غذائية، سلات منظفات ومعقمات، ملابس شتوية، أدوية مزمنة  وإختصاصية، مدافيء كهربائية، إعانات مالية للناجين والناجيات من داعش  وللطلبة في القرى النائية في محافظتي دهوك واربيل وكما في كركوك) .
 المنظمات الداعمة لنشاطات منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان لعام 2016 :


منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية .
مقاطعة باكا الفرنسية .
منظمة مسيحي الشرق الفرنسية ( SOS )
مجموعة علي الوردي .
النشاطات الاغاثية من 1/1/2017 الى 21/4/2017 :
بلغ مجموع النشاطات الاغاثية ( 2) نشاط ، توزعت في هياكل غير مكتملة  لعوائل نازحة من سنجار في كل من عينكاوا وأربيل، وقد إستفاد 100 طفل أيزيدي  لـ (26 عائلة ) .
قامت منظمة حمورابي بالتعاون مع عدد من المنظمات المحلية الفرنسية في  مقاطعة باكا جنوب فرنسا بتنظيم حملة جمع تبرعات على هامش مؤتمر ألقت فيه  السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة المنظمة محاضرة عن الأوضاع الانسانية في العراق،  وبالتعاون بين منظمة العمل الشرقي الفرنسية وباقي المنظمات المشاركة في  النشاط سوف يتم تسليم ريع المؤتمر والحملة الى منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  والذي كان خلال المؤتمر يزيد عن ( 4000 ) يورو .
وفي لبنان وباقي دول الجوار أرسلت منظمة حمورابي أكثر من وفد مختص  للقاء باللاجئين العراقيين وتوثيق احتياجاتهم ، حيث وقفت منظمة حمورابي على  الواقع الصحي والتربوي للاجئين العراقيين في بيروت وتعاونت مع مدرسة  ملائكة السلام بإدارة الأب يوسف سقط، وطالبت وزارة التربية في بغداد بتنظيم  شؤون التربية للمدارس العراقية هناك، خاصة والتي تنتج عن مبادرات عراقية  مهتمة بمستقبل الأطفال اللاجئين المهجرين قسرا، أما بخصوص الواقع الصحي فقد  قامت المنظمة بالتعاون مع صيادلة فرنسيين الذين زودوا رئيسة المنظمة بشحنة  من مختلف أنواع الأدوية والتي جلبتها وسلمتها الى لجنة متطوعي حمورابي  بإشراف السيد أمير حمودة في بيروت والذي هو احد أعضاء اللجنة المشرفة على  اغاثة المهجرين واللاجئين العراقيين في بيروت ، حيث لهم صيدلية خاصة  بالعراقيين بعناية الاب فادي.
 سادتي المؤتمرين الاعزاء :
 وبهذا نخلص إلى ان عدد العوائل النازحة  المستفادة من مشاريع منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان الاغاثية قد بلغ  (11825عائلة) ، من عدا تلك العوائل التي إستفادت من برامج المراكز الخيرية  التي قمنا بتجهيزها بالادوية المنقذة لحياة الاطفال وبكميات تكفي لفترة  الشتاء، إلى جانب المرضى من العوائل النازحة التي أجريت لهم فحوصات مختبرية  مجاناً من خلال المختبر الذي قمنا بتجهيزه لمركز الصحي في دهوك لإجراء  الفحوصات المختبرية مجاناً . وقد شمل العمل الإنساني جميع المكونات  العراقية من الايزيديين والمسيحيين والعرب والشبك والتركمان والكرد .
 وهذا يعتبر إنجازاً حقوقياً وإنسانياً،  شهد ويشهد له الكثير من المسؤولين الحكوميين والدوليين والاعلام، لما وصلت  إليه منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان من نجاحات تنسجم ومنهجها في العمل. لذلك  أوجه شكري وتقديري وإمتناني إلى رئيسة المنظمة السيدة باسكال وردا، وكذلك  لزملائي جميعاً في مجلس الإدارة وإلى إخواني من أعضاء الهيئة العامة  جميعاً، لأن هذه النجاحات تعني العمل بروح الفريق، وعلى الجميع أن لا يأل  جهداً في الحفاظ على هذه الروح البناءة، من أجل دوام وإستمراية وتطور عمل  المنظمة.
 تحية شكر وتقدير الى كل من ساهم من أعضاء  المنظمة والهيئة العامة في هذا الانجاز الكبير والجهد الخير والمعطاء  لتخفيف وطأة المأساة عن العوائل المشمولة بالإغاثة في تواجدهم الميداني  والمباشر بين العوائل النازحة لتقييم الاوضاع وتشخيص مواطن الخلل ومن ثم  التوجه في إسعاف أصحاب الحاجة منهم لتخفيف الألم والضيق والفاقة.
 الشكر أيضاً موصول للكادر الإعلامي  والإداري في مكتب المنظمة في بغداد وفرع المنظمة في اربيل لدورهم المساهم  في هذا النجاح وهو يتابع ويوثق ويدون وينشر ويوزع على المواقع والصحف كل  نشاطات المنظمة.
 دمتم ودامت منظمتنا وهي تخطو خطوات  المنتصر الواثق من خطواته في تحقيق أهدافها التطوعية من أجل وطن يتسع رحابه  لجميع مكوناته .www.hhro.org
 أخوكم
 لويس مرقوس أيوب
 منسق المشاريع الاغاثية لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان
 أربيل- عينكاوا / 21- نيسان - 2017.














​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أبريل 2017)

*المونسنيور بيوس قاشا يلتقي وزير الصناعة والمعادن العراقي ويبحث معه الأوضاع الراهنة في البلاد ودعم العوائل النازحة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  استقبل وزير الصناعة والمعادن المهندس  محمد شياع السوداني بمكتبه في مقر الوزارة النائب العام على أبرشية بغداد  للسريان الكاثوليك المونسنيور بيوس قاشا للتباحث حول عدد من المواضيع التي  تتعلق بالأوضاع الراهنة في البلاد ودعم العوائل النازحة. وأكد السيد الوزير  خلال اللقاء حرص الحكومة على مد يد العون والمساعدة لجميع النازحين  والمهجرين ووقوفها إلى جانب المسيحيين الذين تعرضوا إلى جريمة التهجير على  يد تنظيم داعش الإرهابي في مدينة الموصل، مشيراً إلى أن المكونات العراقية  تعرضت جميعها إلى هجمة شرسة ولابدّ من الوقوف جنباً إلى جنب ويداً بيد  لمواجهة هذه الهجمة وتحقيق النصر الناجز على أعداء الإنسانية.
       من جانبه أعرب المونسنيور بيوس قاشا  عن شكره وتقديره وامتنانه للسيد الوزير لجهوده ودعمه المتواصل لأبطال  القوات المسلحة بكل صنوفها والعوائل النازحة ومبادراته الدائمة في كل  الميادين، مؤكداً على أن المسيحيين متآخين مع كل طوائف الشعب العراقي.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أبريل 2017)

*وفد من قناة عشتار الفضائية يزور دير مار متى وبلدتي بعشيقة وبحزاني المحررتين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قام وفد كبير من قناة عشتار الفضائية  برئاسة المدير العام للقناة رازميك مراديان بتلبية الدعوة الكريمة التي  قدمها نيافة المطران مار طيماثاوس موسى الشماني رئيس أبرشية دير مار متى  وتوابعها للسريان الارثوذكس لزيارة الدير العامر ولدى وصول الوفد كان  نيافته بصحبة عدد من الأباء الكهنة والرهبان والقائمين على الدير باستقبال  الوفد استقبالا حافلا، وفي صالة الاستقبال الرئيسية جرت نقاشات ودية شملت  العديد من الامور الروحية والاجتماعية والثقافية والإعلامية حيث أبدى نيافة  المطران الشماني تقديره العالي لجهود قناة عشتار في متابعة ونقل الفعاليات  الروحية بصورة متميزة، بالمقابل رد المدير العام قائلا إن ما يبذله منتسبو  القناة هو واجب والتزام مهني واخلاقي وهو الهدف الاساس للقناة وأن تواصل  القناة واستمراريتها في العمل يأتي بتوجيه من الاستاذ سركيس آغاجان.
 هذا وكانت للوفد جولة في اقسام الدير  استهلت بزيارة الكنيسة وأضرحة الأباء القديسين واداء الصلاة وايقاد الشموع  وتقديم النذور، بعد تناول الغداء على مائدة عامرة مباركة توجه الوفد بصحبة  نيافة المطران الشماني إلى منطقة كهف الناقوط، وفي الختام غادر الوفد مودعا  بحفاوة بالغة وبدعوة صادقة من لدن نيافة المطران الشماني لتكرار مثل هذه  الزيارة والتقطت مئات الصور لهذه الزيارة المباركة، ثم توجه الوفد إلى  ناحية بعشيقة لزيارة كنائسها للاطلاع على ماتم انجازه من اعادة اعمار  وتأهيل بهمة الاباء الكهنة الغيارى وجهود المؤمنين من أبناء الناحية وجهود  منتسبي لواء قوات حراسات سهل نينوى في إشارة بالاصرار على العودة إلى  الديار للبقاء فيها واعادة الحياة اليها بمحبة وسلام، كذلك زار الوفد بلدة  بحزاني واطلع على الكنائس فيها، يذكر أن قناة عشتار الفضائية وثقت حجم  الدمار والخراب الذي الحقه الإرهاب بالكنائس والمنازل والممتلكات في كل من  مدينة الموصل وسهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أبريل 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (29 أبريل 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (29 أبريل 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (29 أبريل 2017)

*المجلس القومي الكلداني يحتفي بالذكرى الخامسة عشرة لتأسيسه ويصدر بياناً بالمناسبة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بيان
 خمسة عشرة عاماً مرت، حملت في ثناياها من  التحديات والمآسي والصعاب والمسرات ما جعلنا نوثق تفاصيلها لنؤكد من خلالها  ثباتنا على المباديء القومية الكلدانية الأصيلة ونهجنا السياسي. ففي  التاسع والعشرون من نيسان عام 2002 كانت النواة والأنطلاقة بتأسيس المجلس  القومي الكلداني ليجسد حتمية المرحلة في ترسيخ الرؤى والأسس القومية  للكلدان كشعب أصيل يمتد تأريخه الى 7317 عام من الآن، متخذاً من أرث اجداده  العظام نهجاً لآفاق جديدة تحمل العزة لهذا الشعب بالدفاع عن حقوقه  المشروعة والمسلوبة من جراء سياسات الظلم والتهميش والإقصاء في ظل الحكومات  الدكتاتورية والشوفينية المتعاقبة على حكم العراق.
 أن حقوق شعبنا الكلداني لا تزال مهمشة بعد  طول معاناة، بعد ان شكل سقوط النظام البائد عام 2003 منعطفاً خطيراً على  وجوده التاريخي بسلسة من أجندات العنف والقتل والتهجير والتوترات الأمنية  والسياسية والمحاصصة الطائفية. وكان أشدها وقعا وتأثيرا ما فعله تنظيم داعش  الإرهابي عندما استولى على الموصل وسهل نينوى في حزيران من عام 2014 بخوضه  حملة إبادة موازية ضد الأقليات العرقية فيها، وعند الحديث عن ملف الأقليات  في العراق نجده ملف مليء بالانتهاكات الحقوقية والدستورية والقانونية  أنعكست بشكل او بآخر على هذه الأقليات من المسيحيين والايزيديين والصائبة  وطيف اخر منهم بتهديد وجودهم وضبابية مستقبلهم.           
 العراق اليوم يقف على اعتاب مرحلة حاسمة  في القضاء على التنظيمات الأرهابية وتطهير الأراضي المحتلة من قبضته، ورغم  مرور ما يزيد عن ستة أشهر على بدء العمليات العسكرية وتحرير قرى وبلدات  شعبنا في سهل نينوى من قبل قوات البيشمركة والقوات العسكرية العراقية وقوات  شعبنا والقوات الأخرى، فإن الدمار الذي خلفه مسلحو تنظيم داعش الارهابي  والعمليات العسكرية ضده وانعدام الدعم الحكومي لإعمارها والمخاوف من عودة  الإرهاب إلى هذه المناطق ناهيك عن الصراعات السياسية بين المركز والاقليم  والتدخلات الاقليمية، باتت تشكل إعاقة واضحة لعودة النازحين والمهجرين من  أهلها إليها، وقد يمثل هذا الوضع تهجيراً جديداً من نوع آخر وأزدياد هجرتهم  خارج الوطن. 
 أننا في قيادة المجلس القومي الكلداني  أكدنا في بياناتنا مراراً وتكراراً وبأكثر من مناسبة، ومع احزاب شعبنا  الأخرى على ضرورة ضمان حقوقه المشروعة وكانت آخرها وثيقة المطالب الموقعة  من أحزاب شعبنا بتأريخ 6 آذار 2017 والمقدمة الى الرئاسات الثلاث في  الحكومتين المركزية واقليم كوردستان، ولكنها على ما يبدو أضحت بلا ملامح  حقيقية لتحقيقها او تفعيلها بعد كل المآسي التي حلت بشعبنا. وعليه نؤكد  مجدداً على الجهات المعنية في الحكومة المركزية وحكومة اقليم كوردستان  أتخاذ الخطوات الجادة وتطبيع الثقة المتبادلة في معالجة النصوص الدستورية  والقوانين والنظم التي لحقت وتلحق الحيف والظلم بشعبنا، وأن يكون له دوراً  تمثيلياً أكبر في السلطات التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية.
 ونؤكد على الحكومة العراقية بإيلاء  الأهمية في إعادة إعمار المناطق المحررة في سهل نينوى وضمان العودة السريعة  للمهجرين قسراً منها وتوفير الخدمات الأساسية وتأهيل البنى التحتية  والتعويض العادل لأهلها. ونجدد مطلبنا بتفعيل القرار رقم (16) لجلسة مجلس  الوزراء العراقي (3) والمنعقدة بتأريخ 21 كانون الثاني 2014 بالموافقة من  حيث المبدأ على إستحداث محافظة سهل نينوى للمكونات المتعايشة فيها، وإحقاق  حقوق شعبنا المشروعة والمكفولة دستورياً. 
 كما ونجدد مطالبنا لحكومة اقليم كوردستان  بتطبيق المادة (3) بالفقرتين رابعاً وخامساً من القانون رقم (5) لسنة 2015  الخاص بحماية المكونات في كوردستان ـ العراق، وحسم ملف التجاوزات لمناطق  تواجد شعبنا في الأقليم، وإبقاء المادة (35) من مسودة دستور اقليم كوردستان  عند إقراره لاحقاً والمثبتة عام 2009 والخاصة بالحكم الذاتي لشعبنا. 
 نتوجه ونؤكد على مطلبنا للأمم المتحدة  ومجلس الامن الدولي بإيجاد الارضية الملائمة لصياغة الواقع السياسي والأمني  لمناطق سهل نينوى وبما يتوافق وخصوصيتها التأريخية والعرقية والدينية  بعيداً عن الصراعات السياسية والتجاذبات الطائفية والتدخلات الأقليمية، وأن  يكون للمجتمع الدولي والهيئات والمنظمات الدولية دور فاعل في إعادة تأهيل  وأعمار مناطق سهل نينوى المحررة والتأكيد على عقد مؤتمر دولي للدول  المانحة.                                       
 وبمناسبة ذكرى التأسيس فأن قيادة وأعضاء  ومؤازري المجلس القومي الكلداني عاقدين العزم على مواصلة النضال والمسيرة  والنهج الثابت والمواقف المبدئية لبلورة كل الأمكانات والطاقات من اجل  تحقيق اهداف ومطالب وتطلعات شعبنا الكلداني المشروعة والمصيرية، ومعبرين في  الوقت ذاته عن تقديرنا وتثميننا الكبيرين لكل من كان لهم دور في إرساء  اللبنات الأولى لأنطلاقة المجلس من المؤسسين والكوادر سواءاً الموجودين  حالياً أو الذين يعملون بذات المجال في  التنظيمات السياسية والقومية  الأخرى. كما أن ابواب المجلس مشرعة لكل المواقف الجادة والفعالة لتوحيد رؤى  وبرامج القوى والأطراف الكلدانية عبر صيغ واقعية ومنطقية وبما يخدم شعبنا  وأمتنا الكلدانية في العراق والمهجرعلى حد سواء، واننا مع حق تقرير المصير  لشعب كوردستان انطلاقاً من مباديء الديمقراطية وحقوق الانسان والمواثيق  الدولية، ولسنا بالضد من أي توجه يحمي الحقوق المشروعة والمصيرية لشعبنا.  آمنياتنا ان تكون الأيام القادمة مبعث خير للعودة السريعة لأهلنا الى  ديارهم سالمين والعيش الآمن والأستقرار على أرضنا المعطاء.                

                                                                      المكتب السياسي
                                                                  للمجلس القومي الكلداني
                                                                     29 نيسان 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أبريل 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو لـ "الشرق الاوسط": تعزيز قيم السلام يدحض التفسيرات المتطرفة لجماعات العنف*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم /
 وليد عبد الرحمن
 قال بطريرك الكلدان الكاثوليك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو: إن تعزيز قيم التسامح والسلام وقبول الآخر يدحض التفسيرات  المتطرفة التي تتبناها جماعات الإرهاب، ويسهم في ترسيخ المواطنة والمساواة  بين الجميع.

 مضيفا في تصريحات لـ«الشرق الأوسط» على هامش مؤتمر  «السلام العالمي» بالقاهرة ، إن رجال الدين كافة عليهم دور كبير في مكافحة  الفكر المتطرف، فضلا عن ترسيخ مبادئ الوسطية والاعتدال ونشر الوعي بالقيم  السمحة للأديان. موضحا «جئنا إلى القاهرة لإرسال رسالة سلام للعالم بنشر  المحبة في ربوع العالم».

 في السياق ذاته، أكد عمرو موسى، الأمين  العام الأسبق لجامعة الدول العربية، أهمية انعقاد مؤتمر السلام، ودوره في  الفترة الراهنة التي تشهد الكثير من التوترات على مختلف الأصعدة، معتبرا أن  موضوع السلام موضوع معقد وليس بسيطا، ومن الأهمية بمكان طرحه في مثل هذا  المؤتمر.

 مشيرا في كلمته خلال الجلسة الأولى إلى أن «داعش» ومن  على شاكلته من الجماعات الإرهابية التي توغلت منذ أكثر من سنتين في أماكن  متفرقة في البحر المتوسط تجعلنا نطرح الكثير من التساؤلات حول أسباب التوغل  والانتشار، ومن يقف وراءهم وكيفية التعامل معهم، والقضايا التي يثيرونها  والتي تشكل محورا لانعدام العدالة وسوء الإدارة والفكر لديهم.
 بينما  قال الدكتور فيليب بوردين، رئيس الجامعة الكاثوليكية بباريس، في كلمته التي  ألقاها بالجلسة الأولى للمؤتمر تحت عنوان «معوقات السلام في العالم  المعاصر.. المخاطر والتحديات»: إن التعليم الأخلاقي قادر على احتواء فكر  الشباب حتى لا يصبح أداة سهلة للجماعات الإرهابية، وهو ما يتطلب منا إعداد  جيل من المعلمين قادرين على احتواء الشباب، مضيفا أنه «يجب أن يكون هناك  حوار جماعي يجعلنا مسؤولين أمام أنفسنا وضمائرنا وكرامتنا؛ حتى نستطيع أن  نفرق بين الخير والشر، وإن الضمير الإنساني هو منحة من الله، وهذه المنحة  الإلهية تتعرض لمحاولات من البعض للتشويه والتضليل، وإن الرسائل البسيطة  المخلصة للسلام هي التي توصل الدعم للضمير الإنساني في ظل هذا التعدد الذي  يشهده العالم».

 ودعا فيليب إلى إعمال العقل، فالكل لديه عقل، لكن  هناك افتراضا للاستخدام الأمثل له، وذلك على جميع الصعد، وكذلك احترام  المعتقدات وعدم التسرع في إصدار أحكام مسبقة على الآخرين، ومن ثم قبول  الآخر.

 واختتم كلمته بأن هناك طاقات هائلة لدى الشباب يجب أن  يستغلها المسؤولون ابتداء من المراحل التعليمية الأساسية حتى نستطيع بناء  شباب غير قابل للانحراف ورافض للفكر الذي يدعو إلى العنف.

 في غضون  ذلك، قال الدكتور عبد العزيز التويجري، مدير عام المنظمة الإسلامية  للتربية والعلوم والثقافة «إيسيسكو»: إن آيات القرآن الكريم تدل على أن  الأصل في التعامل مع غير المسلمين هو السلام والتفاهم، لا الحرب والتخاصم،  وقد وردت كلمة السلام بمشتقاتها في القرآن الكريم مائة وأربعين مرة، بينما  وردت كلمة الحرب بمشتقاتها ست مرات فقط.
 وأوضح التويجري أن «ثقافة  السلام هي القاعدة العريضة لثقافة الحوار على مختلف الصعد، النابعة من  الأديان السماوية، وأن السلام هو الغاية المبتغاة من جميع البشر لا فرق بين  المسلمين وبين غيرهم من أتباع الأديان الأخرى، فكلهم سواسية في الجنوح  للسلم، وشركاء في بناء أسسه والحفاظ عليه، والدفع بالعوارض التي تعوقه،  وإزالة الموانع التي تحول دونه»، منوها إلى أن السلام هو المظلة التي يجتمع  تحتها الناس لتقيهم شر النزاعات، وتجنبهم زمهرير التوترات التي تفضي بهم  إلى نشوب الحروب والصراعات.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أبريل 2017)

* زيارة تهنئة الى المطران مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء يوم  الاربعاء الموافق 26 / 4 / 2017 قام الحبر الجليل مار اثناسيوس متي متوكا  البرطلي يرافقه وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي بزيارة نيافة الحبر  الجليل مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي للسريان الارثوذكس في  مقر اقامته الكائنة في مجمع نوبل لتقديم التهاني لنيافته بمناسبة عيد  القيامة المجيد .. واستقبل الوفد بكل حفاوة .. وكانت الزيارة رائعة لما دار  بها من احاديث جميلة مع صديقه سيدنا متي متوكا وودع الوفد بمثل ما استقبل  به من تقدير .


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أبريل 2017)

*أضواء على المؤتمر الانتخابي الخامس للهيئة العامة لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 في الساعة التاسعة و النصف من صباح يوم  21/4/ 2017 انطلقت في اربيل أعمال المؤتمر الانتخابي الخامس للهيئة العامة  لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان بحضور (46 ) عضوا من الهيئة و بذلك كان  النصاب متوفرا اذ تولى السيد وليم وردا رئيس اللجنة التحضيرية للمؤتمر  افتتاحه مؤكدا ان هذا المؤتمر يمثل محطة لابد منها انسجاما مع النظام  الداخلي للمنظمة ، معلنا بذلك حل مجلس الادارة و انتخاب هيئة لرئاسة  المؤتمر ، وقد تم التصويت على انتخاب المحامي مارد عبدالحسن الحسون رئيسا  للمؤتمر و عضوية الدكتور شوان نافع و السيدة هبة نصير عبدالرزاق مقررة  للهيئة . و قد اشار رئيس المؤتمر المحامي الحسون الى ضرورة التقيد بالضوابط  الديمقراطية و اهمية ان تكون هناك فرصة واسعة للتداول بشان القضايا التي  تعزز عمل المنظمة الحقوقي و الاغاثي.
  ثم القت السيدة باسكال وردا كلمة  الافتتاح عبرت فيها عن امتنانها و تقديرها لكل الشخصيات الادارية الحكومية  والناشطين المدنيين الحقوقيين اللذين حضروا المؤتمر ورحبت اشد ترحيب باعضاء  الهيئة العامة المشاركين فيه كما تطرقت ايضا للجهود الاستثنائية التي تعمل  بها حمورابي في ظل الظروف التي تشهدها البلاد والعنف المسلح و الغزو  الارهابي الداعشي ، مشيرة الى ان المنظمة حرصت ان يكون عملها ميدانيا مع  الوصول الى ابعد نقطة عراقية نائية من اجل نصرة المواطنين العراقيين اللذين  تتعرض حقوقهم للانتهاك و التهميش و الاقصاء .
  ثم بدات بعد ذلك فترة استعراض التقارير  التي اعدت بإشراف رئيس اللجنة التحضيرية للمؤتمر فقد قرا الدكتور محمد كاظم  التقرير الانجازي ، وقرأ السيد لويس مرقوس ايوب التقرير الاغاثي بينما قرأ  السيد اكد يوحنا التقرير الحقوقي،بينما قرأ السيد بشار سعدون تقرير  العلاقات العامة و قرأ السيد وليم وردا التقرير المالي و كان آخر التقارير  تقرير فرع اربيل للمنظمة الذي قراءه يوحنا يوسف توايا رئيس الفرع .
  بعد ذلك تم اعطاء فترة الاستراحة لنصف  ساعة ثم عاد المشاركون للاجتماع مجددا لمناقشة ما جاء في التقارير و  التداول بشانها و من بين اللذين تحدثوا بهذا الشان الاستاذ محمد التميمي  مدير عام دائرة المنظمات الغير حكومية في ديوان مجلس الوزراء الذي اشاد  باليات المؤتمر و ما جاء من استنتاجات و توصيات في التقارير مؤكدا انه  يتمنى ان يرقى العمل الحكومي الى هذا المستوى من التنظيم.
  الى ذلك جرى خلال المؤتمر قراءة عدد من  رسائل التهنئة التي وردت الى رئاسة المؤتمر و السيدة باسكال وردا التي عبرت  عن خالص تمنياتها للجهود التي كان وراء انعقاد المؤتمر .
  ثم أعلن رئيس هيئة المؤتمر اعطاء فترة  لتناول الغداء و العودة مجددا و بالفعل فقد عاد المشاركون بالمؤتمر بعد هذه  الفترة و كانت أمامهم نقطتان أساسيتان الأولى تتعلق بالنظام الداخلي  والتعديلات المقترحة، اما النقطة الثانية فقد كانت إجراءات الترشيح  والانتخاب مجلس ادارة جديد للمنظمة و بالفعل فقد راجعت رئاسة المؤتمر  التعديلات المقترحة و تم اقرار بعضها بالتصويت عليها بأغلبية الأصوات في  حين لم تنل تعديلات أخرى موافقة الأغلبية .
  وبالانتقال إلى إجراء آليات الترشح و  الانتخاب فقد تمت تلك الآليات بموجب النظام الداخلي للمنظمة ووفق الأصول  القانونية وقد انتخب المشاركون بالمؤتمر(7) أعضاء يمثلون مجلس الإدارة و(3)  أعضاء احتياط .
 هذا وقد عبر المشاركون بالمؤتمر عن سعادتهم للانجازات المتحققة


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2017)

*النائبة وحيدة ياقو تزور مدير ناحية زاويتة ومدير بلدية قرية باكيرا التابعة لمحافظة دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 قامت رئيسة كتلة التجمع الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري في برلمان اقليم كوردستان وحيدة ياقو يوم الاحد 20-4-2017 بزيارة  لمدير ناحية زاويتة ومدير بلدية قرية باكيرا التابعة لمحافظة دهوك.
 وخلال اللقاء جرى الحديث بين الجانبين حول  عدد من المواضيع التي تخص شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري بحضور مختار  ووجهاء القرية من المسيحيين والاخوة المسلمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2017)

*احتفالية كلية بابل الحبرية باليوبيل الفضي لتأسيسها / عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 انطلقت في عنكاوا احتفالية اليوبيل الفضي  لتأسيس كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت وابتدأت الاحتفالية بنشيد اليوبيل الفضي  ثم قدم عريف الحفل الاب البير هشام الجلسة اï»»فتتاحية وتلتها كلمة عمادة  كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت القاها اï»»ب الدكتور غزوان بحو عميد الكلية، كما  القى سيادة المطران يوسف توما كلمة غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو،  ثم القيت كلمات الجامعة اï»»وربانية في روما وجامعة الروح القدس الكسليك في  لبنان، وجامعة فريبورغ في سويسرا، وابتدأت الجلسة اï»»ولى بأدارة اï»»ب الدكتور  غزوان بحو وناقش فيها نشأة كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت، اما في الجلسة  الثانية والتي ترأسها سيادة المطران بشار متي وردة رئيس اساقفة ابرشية  أربيل الكلدانية طرح فيها اï»»ب الدكتور منصور المخلصي تطور الدراسات  اللاهوتية المشرقية في كلية بابل كما طرح الدكتور فيصل مجهول من بغداد  موضوع الفلسفة الحرة في كلية بابل، وخلال الجلسة الثانية تم توقيع كتابين  احدهما كتاب المجموعة الكاملة للاثار العربية للاب د. يوسف حبي والثاني  كتاب النور اللامتشكل للاب روبير بيوï»»ي الكرملي بعدها تم افتتاح معرض  الكتاب الصادر من كلية بابل والمعهد الكهنوتي ورئاسة ابرشية اربيل  الكلدانية.
 وفي اليوم الثاني من الاحتفالية التي بدأت  بنشيد اليوبيل الفضي لكلية بابل دعا عريف الحفل الاب البير هشام الانبا  سامر صوريشو الراهب العميد السابق وكالة دعاه لادارة الجلسه التي كانت جلسة  حوارية تحدثت عن (نقل الفكر الغربي الى فكرنا ومجتمعنا الشرقي) وتمت  استضافة كل من الاب د. غزوان بحو عميد الكلية والاب كابي هاشم ممثل عميد  كلية اللاهوت في جامعة الروح القدس الكسليك القادم من لبنان والاب افرام  كليانا مدير المعهد الكهنوتي البطريركي في عنكاوا بعدها جرت مداخلات  ومناقشات كما تم طرح العديد من الاسئلة من اغلب الحاضرين وفي المساء عرضت  التوصيات الختامية للمشاركين ثم القى الاب د. غزوان بحو عميد كلية بابل  للفلسفة واللاهوت البيان الختامي، وفي الختام قدمت الراهبة سمر كامل مدير  ادارة كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت كلمة الشكر باسم عمادة الكلية إلى كل من  ساهم في تحضير وتهيئة البرنامج لهذه الاحتفالية.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2017)

* بالصور.. قداس بتذكار الربان هرمزد في القوش*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2017)

*قسم الدراسة السريانية في نينوى يقيم معرضا للخط والرسم والزخرفة باللغة السريانية في دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد // اعلام المديرية //
 ضمن الخطة السنوية للمديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية لعام 2017 أقام قسم الدراسة السريانية في ممثلية تربية  نينوى في محافظة دهوك معرضاً للخط السرياني في المركز الثقافي الاشوري في  دهوك الخميس والجمعة 27 – 28 نيسان 2017 .
 اعد اللوحات السيد بشار هادي الباغديدي  الخطاط والمشرف الاختصاص باللغة السريانية اضافة الى مشاركة معلمي ومدرسي  اللغة السريانية والتربية المسيحية بتقديم نتاجاتهم وليومين متتاليين .
 وتجسد لوحات الباغديدي في المعرض السابع  بالابداع والاصالة والعمق التاريخي للغة السريانية وبحرفية عالية ودقة  مميزة تعبر عن محبة الشعب النهريني للغته الام التي تعد هويته ووجوده على  الارض ،
 افتتح المعرض السيد سمير يوخنا مدير القسم  السرياني وشاركه كل من الاب شليمون ايشو مدير مركز المشرق الثقافي والسيد  عمانوئيل داؤد مدير قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية دهوك والسيد فريد ياقو  مشرف عام على المدارس السريانية في دهوك والسيد عبد السلام احمد مدير  الشؤون الفنية في تربية نينوى بالإضافة الى موظفي القسم السرياني ومشرفي  النشاط الرياضي والفني في تربية نينوى
 يشار الى ان المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية واقسامها في المحافظات بغداد ونينوى وكركوك والبصرة ومنذ عام  2012 وضمن خطتها السنوية تقيم معارض للخط والرسم والزخرفة باللغة السريانية  من نتاجات المعلمين والمدرسين باللغة السريانية والتربية المسيحية وكذلك  من نتاجات التلاميذ تجسد اصالة اللغة السريانية العريقة في هذا المجال .


----------



## كلدانية (1 مايو 2017)

​


paul iraqe قال:


> ​​* بالصور.. قداس بتذكار الربان هرمزد في القوش*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الله قابل صلوثي ومحاميلي 
بركاثد ربن هرمز اوي من كلن
بسما كيانخ والله ناطيرخ​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مايو 2017)

كلدانية قال:


> الله قابل صلوثي ومحاميلي
> بركاثد ربن هرمز اوي من كلن
> بسما كيانخ والله ناطيرخ​



بشينا بطواثا كلدانيثا

الاها شاوقلاخ وناطيراخ ات وكل نشواثاخ

بشاتوخون بشلاما


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مايو 2017)

*ابناء مدينة بغديدا قره قوش يحتفلون بافتتاح اكبر صليب في مدخل المدينة وانطلاق حملة الاعمار لبلدات شعبنا في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 وسط حضور رسمي ديني وشعبي احتفل ابناء   مدينة بغديدا قره قوش بأفتتاح اكبر صليب في مدخل المدينة وبداية انطلاق  حملة الاعمار لبلدات شعبنا في سهل نينوى واستهل حفل الافتتاح بالقاء سيادة  المطران ماريوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان  للسريان الكاثوليك كلمة قال فيها :  على بركة الله نقف اليوم تحت هذا  الصليب كي نطلق رسميا حملة اعمار بلداتنا في سهل نينوى لكي يتسنى لابناءنا  العودة اليها في الوقت الذي نحن بانتظار تحرير المنطقة برمتها من كل فكر  متطرف.
 ثم القى مسؤول منظمة SOS  كلمة شكر خلالها  كل الحاضرين كما شكر القوات المشتركة التي حررت المدينة قائلا: سنبذل  قصارى جهدنا لعودة بغديدا كما كانت سابقا , وخلال الاحتفال قدم الخو اسقف  شربل عيسو صلوات بالمناسبة والقى الاب جورج جحولا كلمة لجنة الاعمارقال  فيها : انه لمن دواعي الفرح ان تنطلق اليوم عمليات اعادة اعمار مناطقنا بعد  انتظار طويل كان من الصعب تحقيق هذا الامر لولا مساعدة المنظمات الانسانية  والمحسنين.
 وقدمت الراهبة الدومينكية منتهى قراءة من  القديس يوحنا ذهبي الفم الذي تغنى بالصليب وبمآثره على الانسان حيث ان  الصليب ازال العداوة بين الله والانسان وجاء بالمصالحة وجعل الارض سماء  وجمع الناس مع الملائكة , ثم شارك كل من الخور اسقف شربل عيسو والاب جورج  جحولا في تقديم صلاة مشتركة بدأت بالهتاف لله وتمجد اسمه وكل الارض تسجد له  وتعزف له , وبعد الصلاة المشتركة قرأ الشماس طلال وديع رسالة القديس بولس  الى كنيسة غلاطية ثم تلا المطران ماريوحنا بطرس موشي فصلا من انجيل لوقا  المقدس , بعده قدم بعض اعضاء اللجنة المشرفة على الاحتفال طلبات وادعية  بالمناسبة.
 وخلال الاحتفال القى الاب يونان يوحانان  كلمة غبطة البطريرك ماراغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الانطاكي استهلها بالاية المباركة ( الله في وسطها فلن تتزعزع )  ومفسرا اياها بالقول ان الله يمنحنا الرجاء فوق كل رجاء فنحن ابناء كنيسته  وبناتها للانطلاق في حياة جديدة ثابتة لاتتزعزع نعم ان الله في وسط  الكنيسة.
 كما القى الاب الربان يعقوب باباوي كلمة  ابتداها برسالة القديس بولس الرسول الى اهل كورنثوس الاصحاح الاول قائلا:  ان كلمة الصليب عند الهالكين جهالة واما عندنا نحن المخلصين  فهي قوة الله ,  واختتم الاحتفال الاب يونان يوحانان بكلمة عنوانها صرخة أمل وفي ختام  الاحتفالية انطلق المحتفلون في مسيرة راجلة مع انغام انشودة الاعمار حيث  انطلقت المسيرة من امام موقع الاحتفال بافتتاح الصليب المقدس متجهة نحو  منطقة حي الشهداء القريب من دار ماربولس للخدمات الكنسية حيث رسم المحتفلون  علامات الفرح والابتهاج على جباههم وهم يعلنون بهذه الوقفة التأريخية في  الثاني من ايار من عام 2017 بدء حملة الاعمار وانتصار الخير على الشر  واندحار الظلم والارهاب.





























































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مايو 2017)

* في لقاءات مشرقية في اقليم كوردستان، حبيب افرام: أخطر تحد أمام شعبنا، أو يعود الى قراه أو يندثر!*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

             أكدّ رئيس الرابطة السريانية  أمين عام اللقاء المسيحي المشرقي حبيب افرام أن الحضور الكلداني الآشوري  السرياني في بلاد الرافدين أمام أكبر تحدّ في تاريخه، اما يعود شعبنا الى  قراه في سهل نينوى ويثبت حقنا في الأرض وفي الحضور وفي المواطنة والحرية  والمساواة، أو نباد وننثر هباء في أقاصي الارض ونبقى ذاكرة في الكتب  والمتاحف واغانٍ تراثية وحنين الى حضارة ودور.
      وقال افرام أن شعبنا هناك مسؤول عن  قدره ومصيره، إن توحيد الرؤية بين كل أحزابنا ومؤسساتنا والمذكرة التي صدرت  وتتضمن مطالبنا بمباركة الكنائس هي المبتدأ، والمطلوب الآن حالة طوارىء  سياسية اقتصادية اجتماعية ودعم من الحكومة المركزية في بغداد ومن حكومة  الاقليم ومن الدول الغربية لاعادة اعمار القرى المدمرة وخلق فرص عمل و  ضمانات أمنية حتى يشعر المهجَّر أنه قادر على الحياة الكريمة. وأنا أدعو  الى مؤتمر عالمي لاعادة اعمار سهل نينوى . الا يستحق مسيحيو العراق هذا  الجهد؟
        جاء ذلك في زيارة قام بها افرام  الى أربيل، ضمن وفد لبناني ضم وزير السياحة افاديس كيدانيان، ووزير  الداخلية السابق مروان شربل والوزيرين السابقين نقولا نحاس وفريج  صابونجيان، مع ضمة من رجال اقتصاد وسياسة، بدعوة من القنصل جاك صراف  للمشاركة في افتتاح فندق له جديد في أربيل.
       والتقى الوفد رئيس الوزراء في اقليم  كردستان نجرفان البرازاني بحضور ممثل عن وزير الخارجية اللبناني جبران  باسيل ووزيرة السياحة نوروز أحمد في مقرها.
           وكان وفد من الأحزاب المسيحية  العشرة قد زار افرام من مقر اقامته في فندق روتانا، وشارك في لقاء موسع مع  وزراء الوفد اللبناني كيدانيان، شربل ونحاس، عرض فيه  لأوضاع المسيحيين في  العراق عامة، وفي الاقليم وسهل نينوى خاصة. ضم الوفد سمير عزو داود رئيس  المجلس القومي الكلداني، صنان بويا عضو المجلس الساسي بالمجلس القومي  الكلداني، نشأت قوج سكرتير منظمة كلدو وآشور للحزب الشيوعي الكردستاني،  يوسف يعقوب متي رئيس اتحاد بيت نهرين الوطني، ابلحد حنا ساكا نائب رئيس  اتحاد بيت نهرين الوطني، قصي صليوه دانيال عضو المكتب السياسي لاتحاد بيت  نهرين. عامر حزيران نائب السكرتير لحزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي، جرجيس يونان  عضو المكتب السياسي لحزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي، سعيد شامايا الامين العام  للمنبر الديمقراطي الكلداني، كلدو رمزي هرمز عضو المكتب السياسي للحركة  الديمقراطية الآشورية، داود بابا يعقوب عضو مجلس محافظة نينوى عن كوتا  المسيحيين، زيا رشو زيا عن الحركة الديمقراطية الآشورية، جلال ايشوع شابا  عن الحركة الديمقراطية الآشورية.
          وزار وزير السياحة افاديس  كيدانيان مع صابونجيان والقنصل جاك صراف وافرام مقر الكنيسة الكلدانية في  عنكاوا حيث التقو ا المطران بشار وردا وخالد جمال البير مدير عام شؤون  المسيحيين في وزارة الاوقاف وجلال عزيز مدير ناحية عنكاوا. واستمع الوفد  الى معاناة النازحين والنزيف الحاصل بالهجرة ثم جال على أعمال إنشاء  كاتدرائية كلدانية وكنيسة أرمنية مع الاب أرتون خلاتيان في عنكاوا.
         وأخيرا، نوَّه افرام بالعلاقات  الكردستانية – اللبنانية ، وبفتح ابواب اربيل والسليمانية أمام الكفاءات  والاستثمارات اللبنانية ، متمنياً أن تتكلل بفتح قنصلية عامة للبنان في  أربيل، بعد أن صار للدول الاعضاء الخمس ، ول 7 دول عربية، و35 دولة قنصليات  . وأشاد افرام بالدور الرائد لجاك صراف الذي هو سفير فوق العادة للبنان،  وجسر تواصل بين لبنان وكردستان وصورة لمّاعة للصناعي والاقتصادي والمستثمر  اللبناني.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مايو 2017)

*بالصور... تذكار مارت شموني في قرية بيبوزي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بتاريخ 5/2/2017 وفي قرية بيبوزي العامرة  ترأس سيادة المطران ربان القس قداسا بمناسبة تذكار مارت شموني وبحضور سيادة  المطران ميخائيل المقدسي وعاونه القس ماري راعي الكنيسة في قرى هرماشي و  ازخ و بيبوزي كما حظر جمع من ابناء شعبنا الى الكنيسة والقرية لاحياء  التذكار.
 وقناة عشتار الفضائية خطت الحدث


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مايو 2017)

*سهرة صلاة مريمية بمناسبة بدء الشهر المريمي في أيبارشية أربيل ألكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 بمناسبة بدء الشهر المريمي وبرعاية سيادة  المطران مار بشار متي وردة السامي الإحترام، واشراف الأب لويس قاقوز راعي  الخورنة، أقامت خورنة أم المعونة الدائمة ، سهرة مريمية في الساعة الثامنة  من مساء يوم الاثنين الموافق 1/ أيار/ 2017. تضمنت السهرة صلاة الوردية في  باحة الكنيسة، واقيم تطواف حول الكنيسة مع الشموع رافعين الصلوات والأناشيد  إكراماً لأمنا مريم العذراء. وفي ختام الصلاة قدم سيادة المطران مار بشار  كلمة بمناسبة بدء شهر أكرام العذراء مريم ومنح سيادته البركة للحاضرين مع  زيارة المؤمنين تمثال العذراء مريم ترافقها ترانيم مريمية لجوق الرجاء  لخورنة أم المعونة..
 ستقام السهرة المريمية كل ثلاثاء من هذا الشهر المبارك (شهر المريمي)، في الساعة 8:00 مساءاً .


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مايو 2017)

*المنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الأنسان يعقد مؤتمره الثاني في محافظة اربيل*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تحت شعار ( كل الجهود والطاقات من أجل  حماية وتعزيز حقوق الأنسان ) عقد المنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الأنسان  مؤتمره الثاني للفترة (29 - 30 / نيسان / 2017 ) في قاعة فندق عنكاوا بالاس  في مدينة عنكاوا بمحافظة اربيل، بمشاركة أعضاء المنتدى من امريكا وهولندا  والمانيا والسويد وبريطانيا ومن المحافظات العراقية، بالإضافة الى عدد من  الناشطين المدافعين عن حقوق الانسان.
  افتتح المؤتمر اعماله بحضور عدد من  الضيوف من اعضاء برلمان أقليم كوردستان وممثلي الاحزاب والمنظمات المدنية،  بالوقوف دقيقة صمت حدادا ً على ارواح شهداء العراق، شهداء الحرية والكرامة  وحقوق الانسان.
 ثم القى رئيس اللجنة التحضيرية للمؤتمر  السيد عبد الخالق زنكنة كلمة ً استعرض فيها مسيرة المنتدى منذ تأسيسه  ولغاية الان، مناشدا ً الجميع الى المزيد من تكاتف الجهود من اجل تحسين  حالة حقوق الانسان .. كما اشاد زنكنة بالانتصارات الباهرة التي تحققها  القوات المسلحة العراقية الباسلة في الحرب على الارهاب، وحرصها الشديد على  حماية المدنيين.
  بعد ذلك تناوب الضيوف على القاء كلماتهم وهم كلا من:
 محافظ أربيل السيد نوزاد هادي، والمفوضية  العليا المستقلة لحقوق الانسان في العراق السيد وسام الربيعي، ورئيس الهيئة  المستقلة لحقوق الأنسان في كوردستان العراق السيد ضياء بطرس، ومن مجلس  السلم العالمي السيد محسن شريدة، وممثل عن بعثة الامم المتحدة في العراق  (يونامي).
  ثم تم اختيار رئاسة المؤتمر والتي تألفت  من السادة (الدكتور كاظم حبيب والاستاذ حاتم السعدي والاستاذ حميد مراد)  لتبدأ اعمال ورش العمل كلاً في مجال اختصاصها قدمت من قبل مندوبي المنظمات  والتي اغناها المشاركون بالمداخلات والملاحظات والمقترحات التي صيغت بكل  ورشة على شكل توصيات ذات الصلة .
 وقد ناقشت ورش العمل الملفات الاربعة التالية:
 - وضع حقوق الانسان في العراق.
 - أوضاع النازحين والمهجرين في العراق.
 - واقع المكونات (الأقليات) العراقية.
 - أوضاع حقوق الأنسان للاجئين والمهاجرين في الخارج وموقف دول الاتحاد الأوربي من المهاجرين وطالبي اللجوء فيها .
  أما في الجلسة الصباحية لليوم الثاني من  المؤتمر، فقد عقد مندوبو الهيئة العامة للمنتدى والتي تم فيها قراءة تقرير (  سبل تطوير وتنشيط منظمات حقوق الإنسان في الداخل والخارج) .. وتقرير  (لائحة آلية العمل للمنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الإنسان) .. والتقرير  المالي .
  وفي الجلسة المسائية عقد المندوبون  إجتماعهم لإنتخاب الهيئة الإدارية الجديدة للمنتدى بالإقتراع السري  المباشر، والتي تشكلت من (9) منظمات هي كالتالي حسب التسلسل بأغلبية  الاصوات:
  - الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.
 - منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان.
 - هيئة الدفاع عن اتباع الديانات والمذاهب في العراق.
 - الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان - بغداد.
 - منظمة الدفاع عن حقوق الانسان - المانيا (اومرك).
 - جمعية المواطنة لحقوق الانسان.
 - جمعية الرافدين لحقوق الانسان في العراق.
 - المرصد السومري لحقوق الانسان - هولندا.
 - الجمعية العراقية للمتقاعدين.
 - لجنة الدفاع عن حقوق الانسان - استراليا.
 - رابطة المدربين لحقوق الانسان - العراق.
 - جمعية راستي لحقوق الانسان.
  وفي أول إجتماع للهيئة الإدارية الجديدة المنتخبة تم إنتخاب الاستاذ عبد الخالق زنكنة منسقا عاما للمنتدى.
  وكان المؤتمر قد تلقى عدداً من برقيات  ورسائل الدعم والتأييد من قبل عدد من المنظمات المدنية والشخصيات أشادوا  فيها بنشاط المنتدى على مدار العام معربين عن أمانيهم القلبية للمؤتمر  بالنجاح وللمنتدى بالتقدم خدمةً لحالة حقوق الإنسان في العراق . 
 وعلى هامش المؤتمر اقام المصور الصحفي  ياسر الحمداني معرضه المصور الخاص والذي وثق من خلاله جانبا ً من معاناة  النازحين بسبب الارهاب والعلاقة الحميمة بينهم وبين القوات المسلحة الباسلة  بشتى صنوفها.
  وكانت عدة وسائل اعلامية وقنوات فضائية  قد غطت اعمال المؤتمر والتي التقت بالسيد رئيس الجمعية الذي ادلى لها بعدة  تصريحات اعلامية عن سير عمل المؤتمر ونتائجه.

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 2/أيار/2017
www.ihrsusa.net






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 مايو 2017)

*المؤتمر الثاني لهيئة الدفاع عن اتباع الديانات والمذاهب في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 حضر وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي  وقائع جلسات اليوم الاول للمؤتمر الثاني لهيئة الدفاع عن اتباع الديانات  والمذاهب في العراق وذلك في تمام الساعة العاشرة من صباح يوم الاثنين  الموافق 1 / 5 / 2017 وعلى قاعة الجامعة الكاثوليكية في اربيل .
 ضم الوفد روني شمعون شعانا النائب الاول  وبشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني ومتي توما ابراهيم , خيري نوري , يحيى شابا  ابراهيم و صليوة كوركيس يونان .
 وتضمن منهاج المؤتمر فقرات عديدة منها  القاء الكلمات وطرح التقارير وتقديم بحث خاص بالمؤتمر وطرح العديد من  الاسئلة والاستفسارات على اعضاء البرلمان العراقي واقليم كردستان  والمسؤولين من قبل الحاضرين .
 وفي اليوم الثاني تمت زيارة قرية باطنايا  المحررة من تنظيم داعش الارهابي من قبل السادة المؤتمرين واطلعوا على  الاضرار الكبيرة والمخلفات التي تركها التنظيم الارهابي في البلدة ثم  توجهوا الى قاعة عشتار في قرية تللسقف لعقد اليوم الثاني من المؤتمر والذي  تضمن اجراء انتخابات لهيئة الدفاع عن اتباع الديانات والمذاهب في العراق ..
 وبعد الانتهاء من العملية الانتخابية فاز كل من :
 1- نهاد القاضي 36 صوت
 2- فارس الياس 32 صوت
 3- سوزان خديدا 31 صوت
 4- راهبة الخميسي 30 صوت
 5- كاترين ميخائيل 29 صوت
 6- سليمان العدوي 28 صوت
 7- بشير شمعون 26 صوت
 8- فوزي بريسم 19 صوت
 9- عارف العاصي 19 صوت
 10- وعند اجراء القرعة على المرشحين الاربعة الذين نالوا نفس الاصوات فاز بالعضوية خيري نوري الياس ب 14 صوت
 11- مازن لطيف 14 صوت
 والاحتياط كل من
 1- عقيل كاظم
 2- فاتن عبد الله

 وبعدها اجتمعت الهيئة لانتخاب رئيس الهيئة عن طريق الانتخاب الحر المباشر وفاز بالاغلبية المطلقة السيد نهاد القاضي .
 وتم تقديم الشكر والتقدير من قبل الدكتور  كاظم حبيب واللجنة المشرفة على الانتخابات للسادة اعضاء الهيئة السابقين  لجهودهم التي بذلوها والاعضاء الفائزين الجدد لتكملة عمل الهيئة .




















































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 مايو 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يتفقد مشروع بناء البطريركية الكلدانية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 تفقد صباح يوم الثلاثاء 2 ايار 2017 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونيه مار شليمون وردوني  ومار باسيليوس يلدو والاب رويال حنوش مشروع بناء البطريركية الكلدانية في  بغداد، والتقوا مع مدير المشروع والعاملين معه وبحثوا معهم سبل الاسراع  بإنجاز المشروع بأسرع وقت ممكن، علماَ بان 70 % من البناء اكتمل. بعد ذلك  تجولوا في البنايات الثلاث A B C التي تشمل المصلى والسكن وقاعات الاجتماع  والدوائر البطريركية والمكتبة العامة.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 مايو 2017)

*قسم الدراسة السريانية في ممثلية نينوى في اربيل يقيم درس تدريبي باللغة السريانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  بغداد  اعلام المديرية
  ضمن الخطة السنوية للمديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية اقام قسم الدراسة السريانية في ممثلية نينوى في اربيل  درس تدريبي للغة السريانية في كنيسة القديسة حنة ومارت شموني في عنكاوا  وذلك يوم الخميس المصادف 27من نيسان 2017 .
  حضر اللقاء السيد عصام ميخا مشرف اللغة  السريانية في تربية نينوى والسيد نادر موشي مشرف اللغة السريانية في وزارة  التربية في اقليم كردستان والسيد باسم حبيب مدير تربية الحمدانية والسيد  احمد علي الحانوتي مدير الاشراف الاختصاصي وكل من السادة وليد اسكندر  وابراهيم المنصوري وناصر حميد واحمد سعدالله ومازن يحيى المشرفين في ممثلية  تربية نينوى اضافة الى مدرسي ومعلمي اللغة السريانية.
  قدم الدرس السيد صلاح سركيس باكوس مدرس  اللغة السريانية في المدرسة مع طالبات الصف الرابع الاعدادي والذي هيأته  السيدة جاندارك ايشوع مديرة ثانوية الرافدين , وقد كان هناك مداخلات  ومناقشات من قبل الحاضرين اغنت الدرس بالمعلومات والاستفادة من المشرفين  الاختصاصيين بهذه المادة .
 وقد شكر السيد عصام ميخا الاباء يونان حنو  والاب روني موميكا لتهيأتهم قاعة المكتبة وعلى اتاحة الفرصة لتقديم الدرس  التدريبي والذي يعود بالفائدة للطلبة والدارسين للغة الام .


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2017)

*وصول ثلاثة اساقفة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية الى مطار اربيل الدولي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

  وصل الى مطار اربيل الدولي عصر امس  الجمعة 5-5-2017 ثلاثة اساقفة لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية وهم كل من نيافة  الاسقف مار عمانوئيل يوسف اسقف ابرشية كندا ونيافة الاسقف مار عوديشو  أوراهم اسقف ابرشية اوروبا ونيافة مار ابرم خاميس اسقف ابرشية غرب اميريكا.
 وكان باستقبالهم في صالة الشرف بالمطار  مدير عام شؤون المسيحيين في اقليم كوردستان خالد البير و مدير عام المديرية  العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية د. روبين بيت شموئيل والاركذياقون تياري  جونسن راعي كنيسة مار يوخنا المعمدان في عنكاوا وعدد من اعضاء لجنة  الكنيسة.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2017)

*المطران موسى الشماني والنائب رائد اسحق يتفقدان لجان الاعمار في برطلة وبغديدا/ قرة قوش*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي النائب رائد اسحق

 زار المطران مار طيمثاوس موسى  الشماني مطران ابرشية دير مار متى والنائب رائد اسحق والاب الخوري داود  دوشا يوم امس الخميس برطلة، وتفقد الوفد خلال الزيارة سير العمل الجاري في  بناية روضة "مار افرام" وتأهيلها لتكون مهيأة لاستقبال لجنة الاعمار  الكنسية بعد أن أختيرت لتكون مقراً للجنة. والتقى الوفد خلال الزيارة  بأعضاء اللجنة وعدد من العاملين في الموقع، كما وقفوا على مراحل الانجاز  التي وصل اليها العمل في الروضة وخطوات العمل للمرحلة المقبلة. وفي تلك  الاثناء زار الموقع أيضا مدير ناحية برطلة علي محمد فتحي ورئيس مجلس  الناحية منذر شابا وعضو المجلس جلال بطرس. ثم تفقد الوفدين معا دار  المطرانية ووقفوا على حجم التخريب الذي أصابه. بعدها توجه المطران موسى  الشماني والنائب رائد اسحق والاب الخوري داود دوشا يرافقهم خالد اسحق وسعدي  شابا عضوا المجلس الكنسي مديرية بلدية برطلة حيث مقر مجلس الناحية ومديرية  الناحية وكان في استقبالهم مدير ناحية برطلة ورئيس مجلس الناحية وعدد من  أعضاء المجلس ومدير بلدية برطلة وعدد من موظفيها. وجرى خلال اللقاء التأكيد  على الاسراع في تهيئة الخدمات البلدية والصحية والتعليمية في الناحية  لتكون جاهزة لاستقبال عودة النازحين الى المدينة، كما تم التعرف على معوقات  ذلك والمشاكل التي تحول دون اكمالها والوقوف على احتياجاتهم لرفعها الى  الجهات المختصة لتذليلها ليودع بعدها الوفد بمثل ما استقبل به من حفاوة.
 بعدها توجه النائب رائد اسحق الى بغديدا/  قره قوش والتقى خلال الزيارة بعدد من المهندسين العاملين في لجنة الاعمار  التطوعية التابعة للكنيسة وهم يقومون بعملية كشف الاضرار وتقدير الكلف داخل  أحد الدور في المدينة، وقدم المهندسون شرحا موجزا عن عملهم مثمنين زيارة  النائب لهم في موقع العمل وتفقده لمراحل الاعمار في بغديدا.
 يذكر أن لجان الاعمار الكنسية كانت قد  أعلنت قبل أيام عن بدء مرحلة الاعمار في مدن سهل نينوى من خلال تهيئة مقرات  اللجان المشرفة على الاعمار وحصر مجموعة من الدور للشروع باعمارها.
















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2017)

*منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تنال درع التميز من هيئة الدفاع عن اتباع الديانات والمذاهب في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 .تكريم منظمة حمورابي جاء خلال انعقاد المؤتمر الثاني للهيئة في اربيل.
 .السيد وليم وردا يتسلم درع التكريم نيابة عن السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة المنظمة.

 منحت هيئة الدفاع عن أتباع الديانات  والمذاهب في العراق درع التميز الى منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، جاء ذلك  خلال انعقاد المؤتمر الثاني للهيئة في اربيل يوم 1/5/2017 على إحدى قاعات  الجامعة الكاثوليكية، ويأتي تكريم منظمة حمورابي في صدارة عدد من التكريمات  التي نالتها منظمات مدنية وناشطين حقوقيين في ميدان الدفاع عن حقوق  الانسان العراقي، هذا وقد جاء في حيثيات التكريم ان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الانسان جسدت العديد من عناوين العمل الميداني الحقوقي في الوقوف للدفاع عن  حق المواطنين العراقيين في الحياة الآمنة، وفي السلام الحقيقي القائم على  العدالة والمساواة والشراكة، كما تم الإشادة خلال التكريم ان منظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان عملت وتعمل بكل جدارة في اغاثة ودعم المظلومين والمهمشين،  وأكدت حضورها المدني من اجل جميع العراقيين، هذا وقد تسلم درع التكريم  السيد وليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات العامة في منظمة حمورابي نيابة عن السيدة  باسكال وردا رئيسة المنظمة التي هي الآن في جولة عمل خارج العراق.
   يشار الى ان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان وهي تزين مسيرتها بهذا الدرع ،  قد تلقت العشرات من التكريمات وصدر كتاب عن محتوى تلك التكريمات ورسائل  الشكر والامتنان تحت عنوان " شكرا حمورابي" عام 2016 .  






​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2017)

*بيان صادر من شبكة ومحكمة حقوق الانسان في الشرق الاوسط بخصوص متابعة دور المسيحيين المتجاوزين عليها في الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تابعنا باهتمام بالغ عمل لجنة متابعة دور  المسيحيين المتجاوزين عليها في مدينة الموصل، حيث بدأت أعمالها صباح يوم  الخميس المصادف ٠٤/٠٥/٢٠١٧برئاسة الدكتور دريد حكمت زوما (تفاصيل العمل  أدناه)
 إن كلمة شكر وتقدير قليلة بحق رئيس اللجنة  واعضائها الكرام لما هي مهمة صعبة في ظروف أصعب على اللجنة المذكورة في  وضع امني مستقر! فكيف إن كنا نعيش في وضع أمني لا يحسد عليه؟ نقول إنه وضع  مأساوي بامتياز
 لذا قررت رئاسة ICRM & CHROME التالي
 1- منح رئيس اللجنة وسام خاص بالسلام  العالمي واخر كسفير للنوايا الحسنة مع شكر وتقدير يقدم له في مؤتمرنا العام  القادم في 14/09/2017
 2- منح جميع أعضاء اللجنة الكرام باج خاص بالسلام العالمي وحقوق الانسان
 3- نطلب تخصيص مخصصات خاصة لجميع أعضاء اللجنة، ويعتبر هذا طلب ورجاء لمن يهمه الأمر
 4- نقترح تشكيل لجان مماثلة في بغداد والمحافظات التي تم التجاوز فيها على دور ومحلات وأملاك المسيحيين
 5- تشكيل لجنة عليا على مستوى العراق  تتضمن في عضويتها رؤساء لجان المحافظات على أن تشمل جميع المكونات الاخرى  ايضا! في حالة نجاح تام للجنة متابعة دور وأملاك المسيحيين في الموصل  وشموله بلداتنا وقرانا في سهل نينوى ايضا نعتبر ذلك ليس انتصارا لما تم  طرحه سابقا لحقوق الانسان وخاصة حقوق المكونات الاصيلة والاصلية فقط وإنما  هو انتصار للحق والخير ومن تزاوجهم يولد الأمان.

 رئاسة
 CHROME&ICRIM
 06/05/2017
 ملاحظة: نهيب بجميع المتضررين والذين تم  الاستيلاء على دورهم وأراضيهم وممتلكاتهم في كافة انحاء العراق تقديم  طلباتهم اليوم قبل الغد الى رئيس لجنة "الموصل" وبدوره سيتم فرزها حسب  العائدية! شكرا للجميع
 بدأت صباح يوم الخميس المصادف 4/ 5 / 2017  لجنة متابعة دور المسيحيين المتجاوز عليها في مدينة الموصل أعمالها بعقد  اجتماع برئاسته (الدكتور دريد حكمت زوما)  وحضور أعضاء اللجنة كل من الأب  رائد عادل فتوحي والعميد فارس عبد الاحد ممثل قيادة شرطة نينوى والعقيد  محمد جازان محمد ممثل قيادة عمليات نينوى والرائد عمر تركي الشمري ممثل أمن  واستخبارات نينوى واللجنة قد تشكلت بموجب الامر الاداري المرقم 1321  والصادر من محافظة نينوى
 حيث تم عقد أول اجتماع للجنة في مقر  عمليات نينوى في حي الملايين في الموصل وتم في الاجتماع وضع الضوابط والخطط  التي ستنفذ بحق المتجاوزين على الدور حيث تم استقبال العشرات من الشكاوى  بهذا الخصوص ثم بعدها بدأت اللجنة بعملها الميداني بزيارة ثلاثة أحياء وهي  الأندلس والمجموعة والمهندسين وتم زيارة عدد من الدور المتجاوز عليها وتم  أخذ تعهد خطي من المتجاوزين وإعطائهم فرصة لمدة عشرة أيام لتسوية وضعهم مع  أصحاب الدور الأصليين أو المغادرة بعد هذه الفترة وسيتم اعادة جميع الدور  لأصحابها الشرعيين بالنسبة للذين لا يرغبون أن يسكن أي شخص في دورهم  وستستمر اللجنة بمهامها واستقبال الشكاوي على الإيميل أدناه والاتصال على  هاتفي وكذلك مراجعة الأب رائد عادل فتوحي في مجمع اشتي 2 للنازحين في  عينكاوا لعرض الشكوى
 هاتف د. دريد حكمت زوما 07701635053
 هاتف ابونا رائد عادل 07503544955
 والايميل هو
 duraid_tobiya******.com


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2017)

*البدء باعمار بلدة كرمليس*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- saint-adday.com/

 بعد تحرير بلدات سهل نينوى، وتاكيد الرغبة  بالعودة الى ارض الاباء والاجداد، وبعد مرحلة توثيق الدمار والخراب الذي  حل بالبلدة، من قبل مكتب اعادة اعمار كرمليس والرابطة الكلدانية، تم وضع  خطة اعادة الاعمار لغرض العودة القريبة، باشر مكتبنا وخورنة مار ادي الرسول  بالخطوات العملية والمعنوية لاعادة الاعمار كالأتي:
 1- 23/4/2017  الاحتفال بقداس الهي في كنيسة مار كيوركيس التاريخية- كرمليس، يوم الاحد  الجديد بعد القيامة وعيد مار كيوركيس، والاعلان عن بدء الاعمار والصلاة  لأجل هذه النية. حضر القداس الالهي السفير الهولندي لدى العراق الذي تزامنت  زيارته مع المناسبة، ووفد من بعض الزائرين الراغبين في المساعدة. كما كانت  البلدة قد احتفلت بالسعانين، بتاريخ 9/ 4/ 2017، بتطواف مهيب مر في  شوارعها التي خربتها ايادي داعش، وبقداس احتفالي على مذبح كنيسة مار ادي  الرسول.
 2- 29/4/2017 اجتمعت خورنة مار ادي الرسول ومكتب اعادة اعمار  البلدة بأهلها، للاتفاق على بعض الاجراءات العملية والالتزامات والتشجيع  على العودة والدعوة للتعاون وتنظيف البيوت المشمولة بالتنظيف.
 3-  1/5/2017 باشرت العوائل الراغبة بالعودة القريبة، بتنظيف بيوتها ورمي  النفايات التي تركها داعش وما دمره، وذلك لتكون البيوت مهيئة للتصليح  المرتقب.
 4- باشر مكتب اعادة اعمار كرمليس بتهيئة الابار السطحية المحفورة سابقا من قبل الكنيسة، لتخدم متطلبات المرحلة الحالية.
 5- كما ان باشرت مديرية الماء والمجاري بتصليح خط الماء الناقل الى كرمليس، حيث تعرض الى كسورات واضرار.
 6- باشرت مديرية كهرباء الحمدانية بتصليح شبكة الكهرباء – الضغط الواطي من اجل تجهيز البلدة بالطاقة الكهربائية.
 7- ستحتفل العوائل التي سجلت للعودة القريبة، مع احدى الجهات المانحة،  برتبة صلاة ومباركة اشجار الزيتون، التي ستوزع لتشتل كعلامة السلام وعودة  الحياة.
 8- اخيرا: ندعو الجميع ضامين صوتنا الى نداء غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، والرابطة الكلدانية، بضرورة مد يد العون  والتبرع بما تجود به يد كل اخوتنا في العالم "عبر البطريركية " مثمنين  دعمهم مهما كان حجمه ونوعه، مذكرين بالمسؤولية التاريخية التي تقع على  الجميع من اجل اعادة الاعمار. سوف نعلن قريبا عن اسماء المتبرعين ورقم  الحساب الخاص بمكتبنا لمن يرغب بالتبرع.

 الاب بولس ثابت حبيب يوسف
 مسؤول مكتب اعادة اعمار بلدة كرمليس


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2017)

*المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يزور مقر البطريركية الكلدانية في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بغداد // اعلام المديرية //
 زار وفد من المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية ترأسه السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام بطريركية بابل للكلدان  في المنصور ببغداد وكان في استقبالهم سيادة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل  الاول ساكو بطريارك كنيسة بابل للكلدان في العراق والعالم الجزيل الاحترام  يوم الخميس الرابع من نيسان 2017 
  ضم الوفد السيد عماد داؤد نعيم  مسؤول شعبة الاشراف والتدريب والسيدة آن اندراوس مديرة مكتب المدير العام  والسيد رمزي كمليل مسؤول شعبة الاعلام والانترنت في المديرية .
 تم خلال الزيارة تقديم التهاني بمناسبة عيد القيامة الى سيادة البطريرك 
  واستمع سيادته الى العديد من المطاليب التي قدمها السيد المدير العام وابدى سيادته استعداده لتلبيتها .
 كما شرح موجزاً عن المنجزات والاعمال التي  قامت بها المديرية خلال هذا العام 2017 من تأليف للمناهج للمراحل الدراسية  الابتدائية باللغة السريانية وضرورة تزويد المعلمين بالحقائب التعليمية  لمادة التربية الدينية المسيحية للمناهج المؤلفة حديثا بالتعاون مع مجلس  رؤساء الكنائس في العراق وتم التطرق على وضع لوحات دلالة للمدارس المشمولة  بتدريس اللغة السريانية والبالغ عددها 34 مدرسة في بغداد بلوحات مكتوبة  باللغة السريانية عن اسماء المدارس وتعتبر هذه الخطوة الاولى من نوعها ,  وتم الحديث حول امورعديدة تخدم المديرية وتخدم ابنائنا التلاميذ والطلبة في  مجال تعليمهم للغتهم الام اللغة السريانية .
 وقدم الوفد الزائر درع المديرية الى سيادة البطريرك بهذه المناسبة 
 ومن جانبه اثنى سيادة البطريرك الجهود التي تقدمها المديرية  وخصوصا في  هذه الظروف المتزامنة بالتهجير وتحرير المناطق ومرحلة العودة وبناء المناطق  المحررة.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2017)

*اهالي بلدة مانكيش والبلدات المجاورة يحتفلون بتذكار القديسة الشهيدة مارت شموني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 احتفل اهالي بلدة مانكيش والبلدات  المجاورة بتذكار القديسة الشهيدة مارت شموني بقداس احتفالي ترأسه سيادة  المطران مار ربان القس راعي ابرشية دهوك والعمادية بمعاونة الاب يوشيا صنا  راعي كنيسة مار كوركيس في مانكيش والاخوات الراهبات والشمامسة وجوق الترنيم  حيث ابتدأت الاحتفالية بزياح على أنغام الترانيم انطلق من الكنيسة باتجاه  مقبرة مارت شموني التي اقيم فيها القداس الالهي في الهواء الطلق ، وضمن  الطقوس الاعتيادية للاحتفالية ألقى سيادة المطران ربان كلمة ترحيبية  بالحضور باللغات الفرنسية والكوردية والعربية والسريانية رحب فيها  بالمحتفلين بهذه المناسبة المباركة خاصا بالتحية والتقدير القنصل الفرنسي  في اقليم كوردستان.
 ثم القى سيادة المطران ربان موعظة قيّمة  تطرق فيها الى مناشدة الحكومة العراقية وحكومة الاقليم إلى تعديل العديد من  القوانين التي تضر باللحمة الوطنية وتتنافى مع حقوق الانسان مهما تنوع  دينه وجنسه ومعتقده وقوميته ، كما تحدث القنصل الفرنسي عن الوجود المسيحي  في العراق ودوره في اداء رسالة السلام التي يحملها ويؤمن بها شاكرا قوات  الجيش العراقي والبيشمركة والجهات الساندة في تحرير بلداتنا المغتصبة مؤكدا  وقوف فرنسا ودعمها للنازحين والعمل على اعادتهم الى ديارهم بكرامة ، هذا  وحضرت عشرات العوائل من ابناء بلداتنا وبلدان الاغتراب للمشاركة في هذه  الاحتفالية حيث انتشرت في ارجاء المزار لقضاء اوقات سعيدة تسودها المحبة  والالفة.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2017)

*فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء الآشوري يحتفل ويستقبل المهنئين بمناسبة الذكرى (25) اليوبيل الفضي لتاسيس الاتحاد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أربيل / سوزان يوخنا
    بمناسبة الذكرى (25) اليوبيل الفضي  لتأسيس اتحاد النساء الآشوري ، اقام فرع أربيل للاتحاد مساء يوم الاربعاء 3  ايار 2017 احتفالية ومراسيم استقبال المهنئين بالمناسبة وعلى قاعة دمئيل  في مقره بعنكاوا.
   وحضر الاحتفالية السيد كلدو اوغنا عضو  قيادة الحركة الديمقراطية الآشورية والسيد توني جونسن مسؤول فرع أربيل  للحركة والسيد داود باباوي عضو مجلس محافظة نينوى مسؤول فرع بغديدا للحركة  وعدد من اعضاء وكوادر الفرع، ومن جانب الاتحاد السيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة  الفرع وكل من السيدات سوزان يوخنا وكرستينا شمشون عضوات الهيئة الادارية  وعدد من عضوات الفرع ، وبحضور الفنانة المتألقة ابنة عنكاوا سعاد الياس  وعدد من ممثلي وممثلات الاحزاب والمنظمات النسوية ومنظمات المجتمع  المدني،وتضمنت الاحتفالية القاء كلمات منها كلمة مسؤولة الفرع السيدة  مارلين يوسف رحبت فيها بالحضور وهنأت عضوات الاتحاد بالمناسبة متمنية لهن  المزيد من النجاحات، وتطرقت الى أبرز محطات الاتحاد منذ تأسيسه واهدافه  التي عمل من اجل تحقيها بنشاطاته وتواصله في العمل لكل مايخدم المرأة،وكلمة  السيد كلدو اوغنا ، وكلمة لكل من السيد جميل زيتو مسؤول مكتب أربيل للمجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وكلمة للسيد معتز الراوي رئيس المركز  العالمي للسلام في الاقليم ، وكلمة السيدة شهرزاد العبدلي قدموا من خلالها  التهنئة للاتحاد وجميع عضواته بهذه المناسبة العطرة متمنين لهن النجاح  والمزيد من التقدم مثمنين دورهن وكل مايقدمنه من نشاطات وحضورهن المتميز في  جميع النشاطات والفعاليات، ثم تم اشعال الشموع وقص كعكة التأسيس بمشاركة  الحضور اختتمت الاحتفالية بباقة من اغاني الفنانة سعاد الياس مقدمة التهئنة  للاتحاد وعضواته متمنية لهم النجاح والموفقية الدائمة .
 هذا وتضمنت وفود  المهنئين كالآتي :
 وفد فرع أربيل للحركة الديمقراطية الآشورية
 وفد المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري
 وفد المركز العالمي للسلام في اقليم كردستان
 وفد شبكة المنظمات النسوية في الاقليم
 وفد لجنة سيدات كنيسة مار يوخنا المعمدان في عنكاوا
 وفد من اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان
 وفد جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية
 وفد جمعية حدياب للثقافة والعلوم
 وفد مركز كلكامش للثقافة والفنون.
 وفد المؤسسة العراقية للتنمية  IID
 وفد اتحاد الطلبة والشبيبة الكلدوآشوري
 وفد منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون السريانية
 وفد جمعية البشارة الخيرية
 وفد منظمة غصن الزيتون الايزيدية
 وفد مركز مار يعقوب السروجي
 وفد جمعية مار عودا الزراعية
 وفد الجمعية الثقافية المندائية في أربيل
 وفد لجنة محلية عنكاوا للحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني
 وفد اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني
 الاب ايشا داود راعي كنيسة مار كيوركيس /أربيل
 السيدة شهرزاد العبدلي من منظمة تمكين المرأة
 السيد نزار حنا مدير عام التعليم السرياني في الاقليم
 السيد ادريس ميرزا عضو قيادة الحركة السابق
 السيد جلال حبيب مدير ناحية عنكاوا
 السيد  سولاف هرمز رئيس بلدية عنكاوا.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2017)

*رسامة الارخدياقون تياري جونسن اسقفا لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية / عنكاوا*





 
 برعاية قداسة البطريرك ماركوركيس الثالث  صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العراق والعالم أبتدأت صباح يوم  الاحد السابع من الشهر الحالي وعلى اصوات الاناشيد والتراتيل الكنسية مسيرة  مهيبة , أبتدأت من فناء كنيسة ماريوحنا المعمدان الاشورية في عنكاوا والى  داخلها , حيث شملت الجوقة الكنسية من البنين والبنات والشمامسة في المقدمة  والبطريرك والمطارنة والاساقفة والقساوسة في المؤخرة .
 ثم بدأت مراسيم رسامة الارخدياقون تياري  جونسن الى رتبة الاسقف , حيث بدأ الارخدياقون باداء القسم الايماني بمبادئ  كنيسة المشرق الاشورية وبرئاسة الكنيسة والعمل والتفاني في خدمة مؤمني  ابرشية اربيل وتوابعها ثم تلا الجميع الصلاة الربانية وقرأت مزامير وتراتيل  خاصة بالمناسبة من قبل المطران مارميلس زيا وبعض الخوارنة , وقرأ قداسة  البطريرك فصلا من الانجيل المقدس حسب البشير متى وقدم كلمة قصيرة ذكر فيها  بأن الارخدياقون تياري جونسن قد رقي الى رتبة الاسقف على ابرشية اربيل  وتوابعها ومعاون للبطريرك باسم ابرس , ثم البس الخاتم الاسقفي وقدمت له  العكاز والبس القلنسوة الخاصة بالاساقفة , وشكر قداسة ماركوركيس الحاضرين  من المسؤولين ورؤساء الكنائس الشقيقة باللغة العربية ومن ثم بالسريانية شكر  فيها المطارنة والاساقفة والخوارنة لتجشمهم عناء السفر للمشاركة في هذا  الحدث الكنسي الهام , وفي نهاية المراسيم بارك المسؤولون الرتبة الاسقفية  الجديدة  .
    ثم اقام الاسقف الجديد مار ابرس قداسا  مهيبا وقرا فصلا من الانجيل المقدس حسب البشير يوحنا , وقدم موعظة شرح فيها  معنى كلمة ابرس وكيف انها تعني (بالسريانية الاب الرئيس او بالفارسية  التعاون ) ,  وان هذا الاسم كان لاحد بطاركة كنيسة المشرق , كما شكر فيها  جميع المشاركين في مراسيم رسامته من المسؤولين ورؤساء الكنائس الشقيقة  وابناء الرعية وطلب منهم ان يصلوا الى الرب كي يعينه على اكمال واجباته  ومسؤوليته الجديدة , ومن اجل خلق التقدم والتجدد والنجاح في ابرشيته في كل  المجالات والخدمات الكنسية والروحية .
 وفي ختام القداس تناول الجميع القربان  وباركوا للاسقف الجديد مارابرس رتبته الجديدة وتضرعوا الى الله ان يعيطه  الصحة والعمر المديد كي يكمل واجباته ومسؤولياته بصورة ناجزة وكاملة .

























































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2017)

*تراثيات وأزياء للفنان صليوا عبّا من بغديدا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - كريم إينا /
 لم يسلم شيء من جرائم داعش حتى المتاحف  الخاصة وأنّ هذه الأزياء التي نعرض صورها لكم الآن ما هي إلاّ جزء من  محتويات المتحف التراثي الخاص العائد للفنان صليوا عبّا في قره قوش، حيث  عبث داعش بمحتوياته كما عبث في المتحف التراثي الموصلي، نهبَ التحف النادرة  والثمينة وحطّم المجسمات التي تمثل حرف سهل نينوى القديمة رجالاً ونساءً  ولم يسلم من عبثه إلا القليل التي لا يستفاد منها أمّا الأعمال التراثية  الأخرى التي تمثل حياة سكان الموصل وسهل نينوى فحطمت كلياً وقطعت رؤوس  شخصياتها. إنّ الموهبة والقابلية لا تقف. حيث قام بعمل نفس الحرف والشخصيات  والمواضيع التراثية. في موقع نزوحنا كما ترون في هذه الصور المعروضة  أمامكم زوّد متحف القلعة في أربيل بعدد كبير من  المواضيع التراثية. كما  وشارك بعدد من المعارض في أربيل ونالت إعجاب المشاهدين وبالأخص السيد وزير  التربية في إقليم كوردستان حيث قال أمام الحاضرين هذه حرف موصلية أصيلة كما  أجريت معه مقابلات عديدة وزيارات في موقع عمله من قبل وسائل الإعلام  والقنوات الفضائية العديدة وكذلك إعلاميين من سهل نينوى وبغداد والإقليم.
  أمّا الملابس المنشورة يتجاوز عمر القسم  منها (120) عاماً والقسم الآخر(100) عام بدليل أصحابها وبعضها أكثر من (90)  عام وبالأخص القميص النيلي المطرّز بالشمع. هذه الأزياء القديمة هي  جزء  ممّا إستطاع جمعها من متحفه الشخصي بعد عبث داعش المجرم به حيث سلمت من يده  لعدم درايته بقيمتها ولا يستفاد من بيعها تشمل  بقايا ملابس تراثية  نادرة  بعد التأكد من أحفاد أصحابها الأصليين. كالقميص والشال واليلك والزبون  الأسود المطرّز بالحرير الأصلي (البريسم). ولكن التحدي كان شعاره فعاد إلى  العمل في موقع الهجرة وكان بعض إنتاجه المواضيع المنشورة في الموقع ما زال  يعمل بنفس الروحية والأهم هو لإحياء تاريخ وتراث أبائنا وأجدادنا ونعتز  بإرثنا ونحنُ ما زلنا أحفادهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مايو 2017)

*شيوخ من الانبار يزورون البطريركية الكلدانية ويعربون عن اعتزازهم بالمسيحيين وتضامنهم معهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/

 زار مساء الاثنين 8/5/2017 وفد من  شيوخ الانبار برئاسة الشيخ عبدالله جبار الدليمي مقر البطريركية بالمنصور،  وقد استقبلهم غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو.
 واعرب الشيخ  الدليمي ووفده عن اعتزازهم بالمسيحيين وتضامنهم معهم في ضيمهم وتمنوا  بقاءهم على أرض الوطن وتواصلهم مع مواطنيهم وان أهالي الانبار مستعدون  لمساعدتهم.
  من ناحيته شكرهم غبطة ابينا البطريرك وأشار الى ان الخطاب  الديني المتطرف هو من يقصي المسيحيين والصابئة والايزيديين ويدفعهم الى  الهجرة. يجب تجديد الخطاب الديني كما يجب ان تتم المصالحة المجتمعية والتي  تضمن المواطنة الكاملة للجميع على حد سواء حتى يبقى المسيحيون والصابئة  والايزيدية في ارضهم.
 حضرة اللقاء سيادة المطران شليمون وردوني المعاون البطريركي والأب روبير جرجيس.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مايو 2017)

*قسم الدراسة السريانية في كركوك يجري لقاءً تربويا مع الكوادر التدريسية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد – اعلام المديرية
  ضمن الخطة السنوية للمديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية لعام 20177 اقام قسم الدراسة السريانية لقاءً تربويا مع  الكوادرالتدريسية في المدارس المشمولة بالدراسة السريانية الخميس المصادف 5  من نيسان 2017 في كركوك.
 دار اللقاء الذي تراسته السيدة ندى عبد  الاحد منصور مديرة قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية محافظة كركوك وموظفي  القسم في المدارس الاربعة المشمولة بتدريس اللغة السريانية والتربية  الدينية المسيحية كل مدرسة على حدة وهي ثانوية عشتار للبنات وثانوية مار  افرام للبنين ومدرسة بهرا الابتدائية ومدرسة انستاس الكرملي الابتدائية.
 حيث استمعت السيدة ندى الى احتياجات  ومتطلبات كل مدرسة من قبل مدراء المدارس والمعلمين والمدرسين والعمل قدر  الامكان على تلبية هذه الاحتياجات خدمة للعملية التعليمية والتربوية ,  اضافة الى تبليغ المدارس بالتعليمات والضوابط الادارية وضرورة الالتزام بها  .
  كما ابلغت المدارس على تهيئة مختبرات صوتية للغة السريانية في  المدارس المشمولة بتدريس اللغة السريانية وذلك بالتنسيق مع قسم الابنية  المدرسية في تربية محافظة كركوك.





















​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مايو 2017)

*مجلس عشائر السريان/ برطلي يحضر مراسيم افتتاح حملة التأهيل لدور سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 8 / 5 / 2017 الموافق ليوم الأثنين  وبحضور السادة المطارنة الأجلاء ( مار طيماثاوس موسى الشماني رئيس ابرشية  دير مار متى وتوابعها للسريان الأرثوذكس ومار يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة  الموصل وكركوك واقليم كردستان للسريان الكاثوليك ومار نيقوديموس داؤد متي  شرف رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كردستان للسريان الأرثوذكس  ) وحضور  الأب الخوري داؤد سليمان دوشا والأب الخوري قرياقوس حنا متوكا وعدد من  الآباء الكهنة والرهبان حضر وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي برئاسة  السيد روني شمعون شعانا النائب الأول ومتي توما ابراهيم , وديع رفو بهنام ,  صليوة كوركيس يونان , اسماعيل عازر حنا اعضاء الهيئة الأدارية مراسيم  افتتاح حملة تأهيل الدور المتضررة لمناطق سهل نينوى , برطلة , قرة قوش ,  كرمليس , بعشيقة , بحزاني كوجبة اولى في كنيسة مارت شموني في برطلة ومار  ادى في كرمليس وكنيسة الطاهرة في قرة قوش هذا وحضر المراسيم السيد رائد  اسحق متي عضو البرلمان العراقي والسيدين منذر شابا الياس وجلال بطرس اسحق  رئيس وعضو مجلس ناحية برطلة والسادة اعضاء المجالس الكنسية واصحاب الدور  المتضررة والمراد تأهيلها وفي نهاية الأحتفال تم توزيع شتلات الزيتون على  اصحاب الدور المذكورة من قبل السادة المطارنة الأجلاء ومنظمة A.C.N الموقرة


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مايو 2017)

*ملتقى الشباب الثالث يدعو كافة الاطراف المحلية والدولية لدعم شباب العراق*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 دعا المشاركون في  الملتقى الشبابي الثالث  الذي نظمه حزب الوفاق الوطني العراقي في اقليم كوردستان العراق الاطراف  المحلية والاقليمية والدولية الى دعم شباب العراق في المرحلة المقبلة  للمساهمة والمشاركة في بناء البلاد بعد الانتهاء من مرحلة داعش .. واقيمت  جلسات الملتقى تحت شعار:
  " تعزيز دور الشباب بعد التحرير "
  وذلك في قاعة فندق كلاسي بمدينة عنكاوا  في محافظة اربيل .. بحضور عدد من البرلمانيين وممثلين عن الاحزاب ومنظمات  المجتمع المدني، ونخبة من الشباب .. وفي البدء وقف الحضور دقيقة صمت حدادا ً  على ارواح شهداء العراق .. ثم القى ممثل حزب الوفاق في الاقليم السيد سنان  سالم كلمة الافتتاح.
  وفي المحور الاول:
 تحدث مدير الجلسة السيد حميد مراد رئيس  الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان عن اهمية توعية الشباب في هذه المرحلة،  وعدم انجرارهم الى الافكار الهدامة التي تحاول زرع الفتنة بين اطياف العراق  .. ثم قدم الدكتور علاء مكي عضو مجلس النواب العراقي السابق محاضرة ً  متميزة حول " التعليم في العراق .. الواقع والطموح " .. بعدها استعرض  المحامي هوشيار مالو اثر التطرف على الشباب.
  وفي المحور الثاني:
 اشار الدكتور طه النعمة في ورقته البحثية  عن الدعم النفسي والاجتماعي للشباب النازح قبل العودة .. وبعدها القى السيد  عمر الحيدري محاضرته عن وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي واثره على الشباب والتفكك  العائلي .. وادارة الجلسة السيدة هالة نافع.
  وفي الختام كرم الملتقى الشبابي الثالث  لحزب الوفاق الوطني العراقي في إقليم كوردستان الجمعية العراقية لحقوق  الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية لمساهمتها في اعمال المؤتمر.

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
  9 / أيار /2017
www.ihrsusa.net










​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2017)

*سهرة مريمية في خورنة أم المعونة الدائمة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 تحت ظل حماية مريم العذراء أم المعونة  أقامت خورنة أم المعونة الدائمة بحضور سيادة المطران مار بشار متى وردة  راعي الايبارشية والاب لويس قاقوز راعي الخورنة، اقيمت سهرة مريمية للإسبوع  الثاني على التوالي، في يوم الثلاثاء 9-5- 2017  تضمنت السهرة تلاوة صلاة  مسبحة الوردية المقدسة وموعظة لراعينا الجليل مع تطواف لتمثال العذراء ،  واختتمت السهرة بوضع تمثال العذراء مريم في باحة الكنيسة، ثم تعالت اصوات  الترانيم من جوق الرجاء إكراماً لهذه الأم الحنونة
 ستقام السهرة المريمية كل ثلاثاء من هذا الشهر المبارك (شهر المريمي)، في الساعة 8:00 مساءا لنكرِّم أكراماً لامنا العذراء مريم ..


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2017)

*أمسية موسيقية للدكتور ألبرت عيسى " العزف على آلة العود " في المتحف السرغŒاني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
    أقامت المديريــة العامـة للثقافـة  والفنــون السريانيــة مساء يوم الثلاثــاء 9 أيار 2017،أمسية موسيقية عزف  خلالها الدبلوماسي السابق والعازف الدكتور ألبرت عيسى " على آلة العود "  وعلـى قـاعـــة متـحـــف التراث  الســريـانــي ـ عـنـكــاوا.
   حضرها الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل مدير  عام الثقافة والفنون السريانية، والسيد فاروق حنا مدير المتحف السرياني،  إلى جانب عدد من مسؤولي وممثلي المؤسسات الثقافية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني  والمهتمين بالموسيقى.
    استهلت الأمسية بالترحيب بالحضور من  قبل الفنان دلاور مرقس، بعدها جاءت كلمة الدكتور روبين بيث شموئيل شكر فيها  الحضور لتلبيتهم دعوة المديرية لحضور هذا النشاط المتميز.
  من ثم القى الدكتور ألبرت عيسى كلمة تحدث  فيها عن أهمية الموسيقى للإنسان لتأثيرها على تهذيب النفس وتحسين التكوين  السايكولوجي للإنسان، وأهمية تعليم الأطفال على الموسيقى، وتطرق أيضا إلى  الجوانب الثلاثة للموسيقى " الجانب التعبيري " و "الجانب الاحساسي"  و"الجانب التكنيكي " .
 للدكتور البرت عيسى والذي شغل منصب مساعد  برفسور للعلوم السياسية والدبلوماسية في الجامعة الفرنسية اللبنانية، ومنصب  سفير العراق السابق لدى الدنمارك والذي اعتلى المسرح ليقدم خمسة من  مقطوعاته الموسيقية وهي ( ضوء القمر) و ( هدية للأحباء) و( مقام الراست)  ومقطوعة (أغنية أرمنية قديمة) ومقطوعة من الفلكلور الكردي (أغنية هي مريمي  مريمي) نالت استحسان الحضور.

















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2017)

*جانب من نشاطات المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد // اعلام المديرية //
 قام السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية بزيارة الى الاستاذ علي حميد الدليمي مدير عام التعليم  العام والاهلي والاجنبي في الباب المعظم يوم الاثنين الموافق 8. أيار.  2017.
 وحضر اللقاء السيد سالم اسطيفان ابونا مدير قسم المناهج والتقنيات في المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية
 جرى الحديث حول سبل التعاون بين  المديريتين من خلال تدريس مادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية  والتطرق الى المواضيع التي تعمل على تطوير التعليم في المدارس وموكبة  التطورات الحديثة في مجال التعليم في العالم وامكانية تطبيق البعض من  التجارب التي تخدم ابنائنا التلاميذ والطلبة
 حيث قدم السيد ججو نسخة من القاموس  باللغات الثلاثة الانكليزية والسريانية والعربية ودرع المديرية الى السيد  علي حميد المدير العام للتعليم العام
 يذكر ان تعليم اللغة السريانية في المدارس  العراقية الاهلية والحكومية يأتي انطلاقا من مهام الفوضية العليا لحقوق  الانسان في العراق في حماية وتعزيز حقوق الانسان على وفق احكام قانون  المفوضية رقم 53 لسنة 2008 ولضمان تمتع جميع مكونات المجتمع العراقي  بحقوقهم التي كفلها الدستور العراقي في المادة اربعة الفقرة رابعا واستنادا  الى قانون اللغات القومية رقم 7 لسنة 2014 وكلها تكفل حق التعليم باللغة  الام في المدارس .
 كما زار وفد من المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية ترأسة السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام يوم الثلاثاء 9 أيار  2017 المديرية العامة للتعليم المهني في الاعظمية لتقديم التهاني  والتبريكات الى السيد سعد ابراهيم عبد الرحيم المدير العام بمناسبة تسنمه  مدير عام للتعليم المهني
 وكان ضمن وفد المديرية د. نضال متي بطرس  المعاون الاداري والسيدة فلورنس بهنام عبد الاحد مدير قسم الاشراف والتدريب  وحضر ايضا السادة محمود عبد الحسن المالكي و د. سعد عباس معاوني المدير  العام وعدد من موظفي التعليم المهني
 وتمنى الوفد الزائر الموفقية والنجاح  للسيد سعد ابراهيم في مهامه الجديد الذي بدوره شكر وفد المديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية للزيارة وتقديم التهاني له وان يكون تعاون بين  المديريتين من اجل خدمة العملية التربوية وابنائنا الطلبة
 يذكر ان السيد سعد ابراهيم عبد الرحيم كان يشغل منصب مدير عام التخطيط التربوي في وزارة التربية .
 من جهة اخرى عقد السيد عماد سالم ججو  المدير العام للدراسة السريانية اجتماعا في مقر المديرية حضره معاوني  المدير العام الاداري والفني والسيد سالم اسطيفان مدير قسم المناهج  والتقنيات والسيدة فلورنس بهنام مدير قسم الاشراف والتدريب.
 وجاء الاجتماع للنقاش حول تقديم مذكرة  لمعالي وزير التربية للحصول على الموافقة على استثناء المتقدمين للاشراف  التربوي والاختصاصي من شرط الخدمة المطلوبة واحتساب بدلها 7 سنوات فما دون .
 كذلك ناقش الاجتماع الاعداد للمهرجان  الفني الذي تعتزم المديرية اقامته اواخر ايار الجاري حيث تم تشكيل اللجان  التحضرية واعداد المنهاج وشعار المهرجان.
 كما تطرق الاجتماع الى مناقشة مقترح تقديم  طلب للكلية المفتوحة التابعة لوزارة التربية وذلك لفتح قسم اللغة  السريانية فيها ليتسنى لمعلمي اللغة السريانية الذين ليس لديهم اختصاص في  اللغة السريانية، من دراسة اللغة اكاديميا.
 وناقش المجتمعون ايضا مسألة الزام المدارس  الاهلية بتعليم اللغة السريانية ضمن المدارس المشمولة بتعليم مواد الدراسة  السريانية في المدراس التابعة لتربية بغداد الرصافة الثانية.






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2017)

*جلسة تركيزية تعقدها منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان للتداول بشان ما يتعرض له المكون المسيحي العراقي والوضع الاداري في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 .السيد وليم وردا يتناول في حديثه ما يترتب على تحالف الاقليات العراقية من نشاطات.
 .السيدان مسرور اسود ولويس مرقوس ايوب يتوليان شؤون الندوة.
  عقدت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان جلسة  تركيزية بالتعاون والشراكة مع منظمة سند لبناء السلام وبالتنسيق مع شبكة  الميسرين، خصصت للتداول بشان ما يتعرض له المكون المسيحي من تحديات وفي  مقدمتها موضوع الوحدات الإدارية في سهل نينوى.
 جاء انعقاد الجلسة في مقر فرع منظمة  حمورابي في اربيل يوم الاثنين 8/5/20177 ، وجرى تناول دور منظمة سند  للتواصل مع ابناء المكون المسيحي العراقي، وشارك في الجلسة مجموعة من  الناشطين الحقوقيين وإداريين وإعلاميين، وأدار الحوار السيد مسرور اسود عضو  شبكة الميسرين وكان من الذين تحدثوا في الجلسة السيد وليم وردا رئيس تحالف  الاقليات العراقية متناولا مهام التحالف ودوره في تعزيز حقوق المكونات  العراقية من الاقليات في العراق وخصوصاً في سهل نينوى بعد تحرير هذه  المناطق من داعش، مشيرا الى وجود عدد من البرامج للتحالف مع مجموعة من  الشركاء من المنظمات الدولية تصب في هذا الشأن ومنها هذه الجلسة التركيزية  التي تأتي بدعم من معهد الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للسلام وبالتعاون مع  منظمة سند لبناء السلام .
 هذا وقد ساهم السيد لويس مرقوس ايوب المنسق  لهذه الجلسة  الى جانب السيد مسرور أسود في تيسير الجلسة إضافة الى مهامه  في إعداد التقرير والتوصيات النهائية.






























​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مايو 2017)

*مسيرة السلام في بغداد برعاية غبطة البطريرك ساكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 برعاية غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو، وتحت شعار "يا رب السلام امنح عراقنا السلام" إنطلقت مسيرة  السلام من كنيسة مار يوسف – خربندة باتجاه كنيسة مريم العذراء سلطانة  الوردية في الخامسة من مساء الجمعة 5 أيار 2017، وهي تصدح بصلاة الوردية  وتترنم بتراتيل السلام وكلمات تمجد امنا مريم العذراء.
 حمل المؤمنون والمشاركون بالمسيرة أغصان  الزيتون، إشارة وتعبيرا واضحا عن السلام ودعوات الكنيسة المستمرة وكل  صلواتها من أجل ذلك، حتى إستقرت المسيرة بعد أن شاهدها الشارع العراقي  وشارك متفاعلا معها، عند مدخل كنيسة سلطانة الوردية التي تحتفي بأنشطة  مختلفة هذه الفترة بالشهر المريمي.
 وفي ختام المسيرة القى البطريرك كلمة جاء  فيها: "اننا من حقنا ان نعبر عن ايماننا في بلدنا وان لا نخاف ابدا، وان  هذه المبادرة دعوة للسلام في اوضاع صعبة.. والكنيسة ستبقى اداة للسلام"..  ثم منح غبطته بركته الابوية، واطلق حمامات السلام في ساحة الكنيسة.
 وشارك في المسيرة سيادة المطران شليمون ورودوني والآباء الكهنة، والاخوات الراهبات، وجمع غفير من المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مايو 2017)

*بدءُ الاحتفالات المئوية لظهورات عذراء فاطمة في إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 تزامنا مع إحتفالات الكنيسة بمئوية ظهورات  عذراء فاطمة والتي تبدأ يوم الثالث عشر من شهر آيار 2017، أقامت رعيّة مار  يوسف الكلدانية في عنكاوا إحتفالاً روحيا في مزار مريمانا في عنكاوا يوم  الجمعة الموافق 12 آيار 2017.
 إفتتح الخورأسقف سليم البرادوستي  الإحتفالية بكلمة حثّ فيها المؤمنين للمُشاركة بالصلاة إلى أمنا مريم  لتُبارِك حياتنا بصلاتها إلى إبنها ربنا يسوع المسيح، بعدها صلّى الحاضرون  صلاة مسبحة الوردية، ثم باركَ إحتفل سيادة المطران مار بشار مـتي وردة  تمثال عذراء فاطمة الذي تم تقديمه للإيبارشية من قبل رعيّة مار يوسف في  لشبونة في البرتغال، بعدها إحتفل سيادته بالقداس الإلهي، بمشاركة جوق  الشمامسة وجوق الرعيّة وجمهور المؤمنون.
 وفي موعظتهِ شرحّ الأبعاد اللاهويتة  والروحية لظهورات العذراء، والتي حصلت للوسيـا وفرانشيسكو وجيسانتـا،  الأطفال الرعاة في أيار 1916، إذ ظهرت لهم العذراء مريم وطلبت منهم أن  يُقدموا لله أنفسَهم ويُصلّوا من أجل توبة الخاطئين وإهتدائهم، مؤكدة لهم  أن نعمةَ الله ستقويهم في هذه المسيرة. كما وطلبت من لوسيّا بشكل  خاص  الصلاة وتكريس قلبها لقلب مريم النقي، وكشفت لهم عن حزنها لمصير  الخطأة في جهنم، وطلبت منهم الصلاة لأجلهم لأن الله يُحبهُم، لينجوا ويعمَّ  السلام على الأرض، وإلاّ سيشهدُ العالم حروباً مُدمرة. ظهوراتٌ صادقَت  عليها المحكمة البابوبة في تشرين ألاول 1930.
 واشارَ أيضاً إلى أننا اليوم، ونحن  نُكرِم تمثال عذراء فاطيما، ونسير معاً في تطوافٍ جماعي، لنُعّبر بذلك عن  فعل إيمان بأن الطريق الذي سارتهُ أمنا مريم طريقٌ باركهُ الله فقدّس  حياتها وأنعمَ عليها بأن تكون أماً للكنيسة، أماً لنا، ونبدي إستعدادنا  للسير خلفَ مريم أمنا فنُعلِن البشارة التي أنعمّ الله بها علينا برّبنا  يسوع المسيح، وتكون حياتنا مزاراً مريمياً لسُكنى الله.
 وفي ختام الإحتفالية بدءَ تطواف في مزار مريمانا بمرافقة جوق الرعيّة.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مايو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (15 مايو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور الدكتور مهدي محسن العلاق الأمين العام لمجلس الوزراء*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
  زار ظهر الخميس 11/5/2017 غبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بصحبة معاونه سيادة المطران مار شليمون  وردوني، الدكتور مهدي محسن العلاق الأمين العام لمجلس الوزراء، ورئيس خلية  إدارة اللازمات المدنية، وهي خلية تقدم المساعدات والخدمات العاجلة  للنازحين وفي المناطق المحررة.
 وقد بحث غبطته مع الدكتور العلاق، السبل  الكفيلة لتسهيل امر عودة العائلات المهجرة من بلدات سهل نينوى الى بيوتها،  وضرورة استعادة الكهرباء والماء والمدارس وإصلاح الشوارع وتوفير الخدمات  وترميم البيوت، وخصوصا بناء الثقة بينهم وبين جيرانهم. وقد ابدى الأمين  العام لمجلس الوزراء الرغبة والاستعداد لعمل كل ما يمكن عمله لتمكين  العائلات من العودة الى بيوتها والعيش بكرامة، مؤكدا ان الوجود المسيحي لا  يمكن التفريط به، لدوره التاريخي والحضاري والثقافي والاجتماعي في بناء  العراق. كما أكد انه سيصدر قريبا قرار يخص عودة الموظفين ودوامهم في  بلداتهم.
 وتوصل الجانبان الى قرار بعقد اجتماع موسع مع أبناء هذه البلدات في مطلع الصيف لسماع طلباتهم وتلبية حاجاتهم لتشجيعهم على العودة.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مايو 2017)

*نداء لأبناء شعبنا ... منظمة شلومو تستضيف الهيئة القضائية للإبادة الجماعية التابعة لمجلس القضاء الأعلى في اقليم كوردستان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

         تستضيف منظمة شلومو للتوثيق  اعتباراً من يوم الأحد المصادف 14/ 5/2017 والايام التالية ضباط تحقيق من  الهيئة القضائية للإبادة الجماعية تابعة لمجلس القضاء الأعلى في اقليم  كوردستان لأجراء التحقيق وتثبيت الافادات بالجرائم التي ارتكبت بحق شعبنا  من قتل وخطف وسبي واغتصاب وإجبار على تغيير الدين والمفقودين والذين ادلو  بشهاداتهم لدي المنظمة ندعوكم جميعا مراجعة مقر المنظمة في عنكاوة لتوثيق  افاداتهم قانونيا من قبل الهيئة الخاصة..
 للمزيد من المعلومات بإمكانكم الاتصال بنا عبر الهاتف:
*075012353817*
 منظمة شلومو للتوثيق


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مايو 2017)

*بيان صادر عن رؤساء الكنائس في الموصل وسهل نينوى بخصوص استمرار الوجود المسيحي في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 ننشر فيما يلي البيان الصادر عن رؤساء الكنائس في الموصل وسهل نينوى، بخصوص استمرار الوجود المسيحي في العراق:
     يؤكد التاريخ أن المسيحيين هم سكان  العراق الأصليين، ساهموا في بناء حضارته، وفي الدفاع عن حياضه كلما اشتدّت  الأزمات به، جنبا الى جنب مع باقي مكونات الشعب العراقي الأخرى دون أن يشكك  أحد في وطنيتهم وفي انتمائهم الى هذا الوطن. ومن هذا المنطلق فهم حريصون  على مواصلة الحياة فيه والمشاركة في بنائه والنهوض به ثانية ليعود سالما  معافى يساهم في بناء الحضارة الانسانية. لكن الارقام المخيفة التي وصل  اليها اعداد شعبنا بسبب هجرة أفراده الى خارج البلاد والتي كان سببها  التهجير القسري الذي حصل لنا بعد إحتلال داعش لمناطقه التاريخية في سهل  نينوى والموصل وارتكابه لابشع الجرائم بحقنا ترقى الى جرائم الابادة  الجماعية، وما سبق ذلك من السياسات الخاطئة التي ارتكبتها الحكومات السابقة  والحالية بحق المسيحيين وخصوصا في المناطق التي يشكلون الأكثرية فيها، مما  يزيد من مخاوفنا في العودة ثانية الى مدننا وبلداتنا في سهل نينوى التي  مضى على تحريرها أكثر من أربعة أشهر. مما يجعلنا كرؤساء كنائس الموصل وسهل  نينوى ومن مسؤوليتنا الدينية والتاريخية والوطنية أمام خيارين اثنين لا  ثالث لهما. إما العودة والعيش بكرامة وأمان في مدننا وبلداتنا، أو استمرار  نزيف الهجرة فينا حتى نصل الى اليوم الذي يفرغ فيه العراق من مكونه الأصلي  "المسيحيين" مما يشكل خسارة عظيمة لهذا البلد ومسؤولية تاريخية يتحملها  الجميع، لذلك نطلب:
 1-   ضمان الأمان والحماية لبلداتنا  المسيحية في سهل نينوى (منطقة آمنة) وبمراقبة دولية (الأمم المتحدة)  وتحييدها وإبعادها عن دائرة الصراعات والنزاعات.
 2-   إعطاء حق المكون المسيحي في مناطق  تواجده التاريخية (سهل نينوى) باختيار الشكل الاداري (حكم ذاتي أو محافظة)  مع المكونات الأخرى ووفق الدستور والقانون وعلى أساس التعداد السكاني العام  لسنة 1957 باعتباره الأدق والمعتمد في سجلات الدولة العراقية وخصوصأً أن  هذه المناطق كانت خالية من كافة أشكال التغيير الديمغرافي والتهجير القسري  آنذاك مع ضمان وحدة أراضي سهل نينوى بعدم تجزئتها.
 3-   تشريع قانون (حقوق الشعوب الأصلية)  يضمن حقوق الشعوب الأصلية ويحافظ على وجودها في العراق ومنها شعبنا  الكلداني الآشوري السرياني باعتباره شعب أصيل في هذا البلد وإستناداً الى  الدستور والمواثيق الدولية.
 4-   إناطة المسؤوليات الادارية والامنية في بلداتنا المسيحية في سهل نينوى بابنائها من المكون المسيحي.
 5-   إعادة إعمار وتأهيل البنى التحتية من  الخدمات الأساسية وإزالة كافة الألغام والمواد المتفجرة من المنطقة بغية  الاسراع في عودة المهجرين اليها.
 6-   التعويض المادي المجزي لابناء شعبنا  عن الاضرار الجسيمة التي لحقت بهم جراء سيطرة تنظيم داعش على مناطقهم ومن  جراء العمليات العسكرية التي أدت الى تحريرها.
 7-   الحفاظ على خصوصية المناطق المسيحية وإزالة كل أشكال التغيير الديمغرافي والتجاوزات التي حصلت قبل عام 2003 وما بعده.
 8-  تشريع القوانين التي تضمن حقوق وحريات  كافة ابناء الشعب العراقي ومنهم المكون المسيحي وفقا للدستور والغاء  الفقرة ثانياً من المادة 26 من قانون البطاقة الوطنية لمخالفتها للدستور.
     إنّ مطالبنا هذه ما هي الا حقوق  أساسية قد كفلها الدستور العراقي والمواثيق والمعاهدات والأعراف الدولية  وفي حالة تحقيقها سوف يتوقف نزيف الهجرة ويشجع من هاجر من ابناء شعبنا الى  العودة، نضعها امام اصحاب القرار في الحكومة المركزية وحكومة اقليم  كوردستان والمجتمع الدولي بغية تحقيقها.
 المطران يوحنا بطرس موشي
 رئيس طائفة السريان الكاثوليك في الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان
 المطران طيمثاوس موسى الشماني
 رئيس أبرشية دير مار متى للسريان الارثوذكس
 المطران نيقوديموس داؤد شرف
 رئيس طائفة السريان الارثوذكس في الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان وتوابعهم


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مايو 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يشارك في القمة العالمية للدفاع عن المسيحيين المضطهدين في واشنطن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 بتاريخ 11 أيار 2017، شارك قداسة سيدنا  البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني في القمة العالمية للدفاع عن المسيحيين  المضطهدين، وذلك في العاصمة الأميركية واشنطن.
 تحدّث العديد من القادة  الروحيين عبر العالم عن الاضطهادات التي يعاني منها المسيحيون في مختلف  دول العالم وطرق دعم المسيحيين المضطهدين والمساعدة في نشر الحرية الدينية.
 وقد رافق قداسته نيافة المطران مار ديونيسيوس جان قواق، النائب البطريركي  في أبرشية شرقي الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، والأب الربان جوزف بالي،  السكرتير البطريركي ومدير دائرة الإعلام.

















​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مايو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يصل القاهرة للاحتفال بعيد العذراء سيدة فاتيما*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 وصل غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل  ساكو ظهر السبت 13 أيار مطار القاهرة للاحتفال بعيد العذراء سيدة فاتيما  شفيعة الكنيسة الكلدانية في القاهرة، وكان في استقباله المونسنيور فيليب  نجم المدبر البطريركي، وفِي صالة الشرف التقي غبطته وزير العدل العراقي د.  حامد الزاملي والسيد مدحت المحمود وسفير العراق لدي مصر السيد حبيب الصدر.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2017)

*البابا فرنسيس يصلي للأبرياء من المسيحيين والمسلمين والإيزيديين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - DW /
 مع اقتراب معركة الموصل من نهايتها، صلى  بابا الفاتيكان من أجل الأبرياء من المسيحيين والمسلمين وكل الأقليات  ذاكراً الإيزيديين بالاسم. ودعا إلى الحوار والصداقة لبناء مستقبل يعمه  الاحترام والأمن والسلام.
 وجه البابا فرنسيس يوم الأحد (14  أيار/مايو 2017) الأنظار إلى محنة أشخاص يعانون جراء الحرب والصراع في  الشرق الأوسط فيما تتقدم القوات العراقية المدعومة من الولايات المتحدة صوب  معقل تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" في الموصل.
 وقال البابا بعد عظته الأسبوعية في  الفاتيكان "الكثير من الأبرياء يتعرضون لمحنة شديدة سواء كانوا مسيحيين أو  مسلمين أو من أقليات مثل الإيزيديين الذين يعانون من العنف والتمييز بصورة  مأساوية". وأضاف "أدعو الجماعات المختلفة إلى أن تنتهج طريق الحوار  والصداقة لبناء مستقبل يعمه الاحترام والأمن والسلام بعيداً عن أي شكل من  أشكال الحرب".
 جدير بالذكر أن الإيزيديين عانوا في  الموصل من الاضطهاد والاحتجاز على يد تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" الذي  يعتبرهم من عبدة الشيطان. وتقترب معركة السيطرة على الموصل من نهايتها بعد  سبعة أشهر من القتال الشاق.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2017)

*البطريركية الكلدانية تنظم مؤتمرًا مجتمعيًا بعنوان ’النزاهة جوهر الأديان‘*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 نظمت البطريركية الكلدانية في العراق،  ودائرة العلاقات مع المنظمات غير الحكومية في هيئة النزاهة، مؤتمرًا تحت  شعار ’النزاهة جوهر الأديان والمنبر الديني‘، بحضور ممثلين عن رئاسة  الجمهورية، والبرلمان ونواب ورجال دين مسيحيين ومسلمين، وعدد كبير من  الحضور.
 افتتح المؤتمر بالنشيد الوطني العراقي  الذي أدته جوقة كنيستي مار يوسف وسلطانة الوردية، بعده كانت كلمة راعي  المؤتمر البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو، وتلاه كلمة لرئيس هيئة النزاهة  الدكتور حسن الياسري، ثم عقبته كلمة رئيس ديوان الوقف السني، ووكيل رئيس  ديوان الوقف الشيعي، وقدمت المتكلمين الإعلامية البارعة آن خالد.
 وقال البطريرك ساكو في كلمته: "في ظل حالة  الصراعات والتطرف والإرهاب وتردي القيم وانتشار الفساد واختلاس المال  العام، الذي وصل إليه العراق، أجد أن للمرجعيات الدينية دورًا فريدًا لا  يمكن تعويضه في الحفاظ على الثوابت الوطنية والأخلاقية والكرامة الإنسانية  وإعلاء القيم الأساسية والدينية والوطنية وإشاعة ثقافة السلام والتسامح،  وتعزيز قوة القانون والنزاهة واحترام المال العام، لترسيخ التعايش المتناغم  والإسهام في بناء مجتمع أكثر عدالة وإنسانية وتعاونًا".
 وشدد على ضرورة مبادرة الجهات المختصة  لإدخال إصلاحات شاملة إلى المنظومات التربوية والخطاب الديني والمؤسسات  الإعلامية لتوعية الناس وتنشئة ضمائرهم على الحس السليم والحسن والقبح،  واحترام القانون وقدسية المال العام وعدم اختلاسه وهدره. وقال: "ينبغي بناء  النسيج الاجتماعي والإنساني والاقتصادي على أساس المصالحة، وطي الخلافات  وفتح صفحة جديدة والسعي للقضاء على الفساد والبطالة والجهل والأمية والتمكن  من إدارة الاتفاق المجتمعي وتلبية متطلبات حياة المواطنين الذين نجدهم في  حالة إحباط ويأس من مستقبل البلد"، مشددًا على أهمية التربية الدينية  والوطنية والتعليم والإعلام في توعية الناس بمصيرهم ومستقبلهم.
 وتابع: "يجب النظر بشكل استثنائي إلى هذه  التحديات العظمى في كافة الأوجه، ليس تشريعيًا فقط، وإنما ممارسةً للمصلحة  العامة وليس للمنافع الذاتية والفئوية، فنتغلب على الشر والفساد ونهزم داعش  وكل الأغراب الذين ينشدون الموت ويمجدونه ويقاومون الحياة. إنها مسؤولية  كبيرة وفرصة رائعة لتعلم العبر وتصحيح الأخطاء. لا ننسَ أن لنا أهم حضارة  وتراث. ثقتُنا كبيرة بوعي شعبنا، بكافة أطيافه للعمل يدًا بيد وكعائلة  واحدة من أجل أن نعيش المواطنة الواحدة بسلام وفرح، ونعزز العلاقات الأخوية  الطيبة، أما العلاقة مع الخالق فهي شخصية؛ فالدين لله والوطن للجميع،  وعلينا أن نخدم بضمير إيماني وإنساني ووطني صالح. فنعيش مثلما الله يريد  ومثلما كلنا يتمنى".
 ثم كانت الجلسة الرسمية التي ترأستها  السيدة هناء عمانوئيل القس، وتكلم فيها حول المحاور الثلاثة: تعزيز العيش  المشترك، والمواطنة الصالحة، ومفهوم المال العام في الخطاب الديني: كل من  المطران جان سليمان والمطران شليمون وردوني والأب ألبير هشام، وثلاثة أشخاص  من ديوان الوقف الشيعي والوقف السني، ثم فتح الباب أمام الأسئلة. وبين  الجلسات رتلت الجوقة: يا إله الخير، وترتيلة للسلام. وختم اللقاء بقراءة  التوصيات.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2017)

*القضاء يصدق اعترافات متهمين بالاستيلاء على عقارات المسيحيين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- النور نيوز/

 صدقت محكمة تحقيق الكرادة، اعترافات اثنين  من المتهمين بتزوير عقارات أبناء المكوّن المسيحي في بغداد، فيما تم  العثور بحوزة احدهما على 160 ختماً مزيفاً ومستندات غير حقيقية.
 وقال قاضي المحكمة كريم باشط في تصريح،  تلقى “النور نيوز” نسخة منه، اليوم، ان “جهودا قضائية أسفرت عن التوصل  لشخصين متهمين بالاستيلاء على العقارات وبيعها إلى أشخاص آخرين”، مشيرا الى  ان “هذه العقارات تعود إلى ابناء المكون المسيحي في الكرادة، اذ يقوم  المتهمون بتزوير المستمسكات الرسمية لأصحاب العقارات”.
 وأضاف، ان “أحد المتهمين وهي إمرأة تقوم  ببيع العقار بهذه المستمسكات المزورة، على أنها تعود إليها وتستغل أن  أصحابها الأصليين من المهاجرين خارج العراق”.
 وأوضح القاضي، أن “شخصاً اكتشف في وقت  لاحق بأن العقار الذي اشتراه لا يعود إلى بائعه إنما لآخر وقام بتقديم شكوى  إلى المحكمة التي اتخذت اجراءاتها بحق المتهمين وتم التوصل إلى اثنين  منهم”.
 وتابع، ان “المتهمة تعمل مشرفة تربوية،  أما شريكها المتهم فهو متخصص في مجال القانون وقد ضبط في عجلته اكثر من 160  ختماً ومستندات وثائق شخصية كهويات احوال مدنية وبطاقات وطنية جميعها  مزورة”.
 وأكد قاضي تحقيق الكرادة، ان “المحكمة  صدقت أقوال المتهمين الذين جرى القبض عليهم قضائياً بالاعتراف وبصدد  استكمال الإجراءات تمهيداً لإحالتهم على محكمة الموضوع”.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2017)

*لبطريرك ساكو يغادر إلى باريس ولورد وواشنطن*



 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/

 غادر صباح الأربعاء 17/5/2017 غبطة  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الى باريس ثم الى لورد حيث يترأس قداسا  خاصا بالمرشدين الروحيين للجيوش الأوروبية ، ويلقي محاضرة حول وضع  المسيحيين، ومنها سيغادر الى واشنطن العاصمة الأمريكية لينضم إلى  البطريركين الجليلين : قداسة مار افرام الثاني بطريرك انطاكية والرئيس  الأعلى للسريان الأرثوذكس في العالم وغبطة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك انطاكية للسريان الكاثوليك كما سيلتحق بغبطة البطريرك  ساكو سيادة المطران فرنسيس قلابات مطران ابرشية مار توما الرسول للكلدان في  ديترويت.
 وبهذه المناسبة يوضح إعلام البطريركية  للمنتقدين مواقف البطريرك ساكو ان من مهام البطريرك الدفاع عن أبنائه وعن  العراقيين وان البطريرك ساكو لا ينتمي الى حزب سياسي معين أو كتلة برلمانية  ولا يشتغل في السياسة، وليس عميلا لاحد ولا يستلم مالا من أحد، إنما  رسالته وغيرته تتطلبان منه إن يدافع عن المظلومين وعن بلاده وتحقيق العدالة  والمساواة، كما فعل أسلافه ويفعل اليوم بطاركة الشرق جميعا، في هذا السياق  ينبغي فهم تحركاته وأسفاره وتصريحاته وليس تأويلها وإخراجها من إطارها  لأغراض غير نبيلة.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2017)

*الكاثوليكوس آرام الأول: “الأرمن في البلاد العربية يحافظون على دينهم وثقافتهم، ويخلصون لمبادئ تلك الدول ومصالحها”*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - أزتاك العربي/
 في لقاءات صحفية وتلفزيونية كويتية ومصرية  أجريت مؤخراً مع كاثوليكوس الأرمن الأرثوذكس لبيت كيليكيا آرام الأول  كشيشيان، جرى الحديث عن الحوار المسيحي الإسلامي، والحضور المسيحي في الشرق  الأوسط، والمجتمعات الأرمنية وابادة الأرمن.
 واستعرض الكاثوليكوس عن تاريخ الأرمن  والظروف الحالية، وتطرق الى قضية الاعتراف بالابادة الأرمنية والتعويض.  ولفت الى أنه على المؤمنين الاستمرار بالعيش المشترك وتذليل الصعوبات.
 وحول تواجد الأرمن في البلاد العربية، شكر  الكاثوليكوس البلاد العربية التي استقبلت الشعب الأرمني بعد الإبادة. وأكد  أن التاريخ أثبت بأن الأرمن المتواجدين في البلاد العربية كانوا مواطنين  مخلصين وأسهموا بجهودهم في ازدهار تلك الدول.
 وشدد على أن الأرمن في البلاد العربية يحافظون على دينهم وثقافتهم وهويتهم، وفي الوقت ذاته يخلصون لمبادئ تلك الدول ومصالحها.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2017)

*حركة تجمع السريان والمجلس القومي الكلداني يؤكدان على ضرورة توحيد الرؤى بين تنظيمات شعبنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
    استقبل السيد نجيب بنيامين رئيس حركة  تجمع السريان في مقر الحركة ببلدة عنكاوا في أربيل وفد المجلس القومي  الكلداني برئاسة السيد سمير عزو سكرتير المجلس القومي الكلداني والسادة  جنان جبار وطلال نفسو أعضاء المكتب السياسي .
     وتم خلال اللقاء مناقشة واقع أبناء  شعبنا بعد مضي أكثر من سبعة أشهر على تحرير بلداته وبطئ عملية إعادة البنى  التحتية والخدمات  لهذه البلدات من قبل الحكومة العراقية وكذلك ضرورة توحيد  الرؤى بين جميع أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري لضمان  حقوقه في الوطن وحسب الدستور ، وكذلك تفعيل ورقة المطالب الموحدة الموقعة  من قبل أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا السياسية ومطالبة الأمم المتحدة والمجتمع  الدولي لمساعدة شعبنا وضمان عودته الى بلداته بعد إعادة إعمارها وتأهيل  البنى التحتية لها ، وضرورة مسك الأرض من قبل قوات أبناء شعبنا وإناطة  الملف الأمني بها بالتنسيق مع باقي القوات الأمنية . هذا وقد حضر اللقاء  عدد من أعضاء الهيئة التنفيذية للحركة   .


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2017)

*اجتماع جماهيري موسع حول اعمار بلدات سهل نينوى / عنكاوا *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - برطلي نت/
 بهنام شابا شَمَنّـي
 عقدت لجنة الاعمار الكنيسة، لكنيسة بغديدا  اجتماعا عاما موسعا كانت قد دعت اليه, مساء الاثنين 15 أيار الجاري. في  كنيسة مارت شموني والقديسة حنة في عنكاوا وحضره أعضاء لجنة الاعمار وعدد من  كهنة الابرشية وجمع غفير من أبناء بغديدا وبرطلة. 

 وجاء الاجتماع  بحسب ما ذكر الاب يونان حنو في كلمة بدأ بها الاجتماع ردا على الاقاويل  التي اخذت تروج على صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي عن الاعمار وتوضيحا للكثير من  الامور ليبقى المواطنين على بينة منها بالاضافة الى فسح المجال امام الحضور  لتقديم مقترحاتهم وآرائهم والاجابة على استفساراتهم. 

 تحدث بعدها  الاب جورج جحولا رئيس لجنة الاعمار في بغديدا عن خطة لجنته التي ذكر انها  جرى الاتفاق عليها ما بين المنظمات المشاركة في عملية الاعمار ولجان  الاعمار الكنسية في مناطق برطلة وكرمليس وبغديدا. واشار الى أن بغديدا تشمل  على 60% من مجموع الوحدات السكنية في هذه البلدات لذلك تم تقسيم بغديدا  الى قواطع وسيبدأ العمل في القواطع التي تشهد كثافة سكانية وحركة أكبر،  وبيّن أن هناك منظمتان تعملان في الساحة هما منظمة (SOS) ومنظمة (salt).  وذكر ان المنظمات وفي دعمها الاولي لعملية الاعمار سيتوجه لمساعدة أكبر عدد  من العوائل للعودة الى مساكنها لذلك ركزت على الدور القليلة الاضرار، أما  الدور المهدمة والمحروقة فمن المؤمل أن يشملها الاعمار في المراحل المقبلة  بعد أن تقوم المنظمات برصد المبالغ الكافية لاعمارها. 

 وأضاف أما الهياكل الغير المكتملة والتي كانت في مراحلها الاخيرة قبل التهجير ليست مشمولة في هذه الخطة حتى اشعار آخر.

 وأوضح أيضا هناك من العوائل من عادت فعلا وبدأت باعمار دورها بنفسها وليست  هي ضمن قواطع العمل الان، فسيتم إجراء كشف موقعي عليها من قبل اللجان  الهندسية لتثبيت أضرارها ومعرفة تكاليف إعمارها ليتم تعويض صاحب الدار  بالمبالغ المصروفة من قبله عند وصول الاعمار الى تلك القواطع. وأكد أن هذا  الاجراء بحسب اجتهادات لجنة بغديدا فقط. 

 أما الدور المحروقة  فسيشملها نفس الاجراءات الادارية ولكن اللجنة غير ملزمة بتعويض صاحب الدار  في حالة عدم وصول الاموال المخصصة لها أو عدم موافقة المنظمة على تعويضه. 

 أما المواطن الذي يملك أكثر من دار أو شقة فذكر الاب جحّولا أن اللجنة  ملزمة باعمار وحدة سكنية واحدة وبحسب اختياره ضمن القاطع المشمول بالاعمار،  بينما سترمم الوحدات الاخرى في مراحل لاحقة. 

 ولفت أيضا الى ان  الشخص الذي يملك أكثر من وحدة سكنية أو من الذين قد سافروا ويرغبون في  إسكان عوائل قد تضررت دورها بالكامل فيها وقتيا فمن الممكن إجراء كشف عليها  وشمولها بخطة الاعمار. 

 وتطرق الاب جحّولا أيضا الى العوائل التي  كانت تسكن في الايجار قبل التهجير ولا يمكنها العودة الى نفس الدار إما  لتضرره بالكامل أو لسفر صاحب الدار أو لعدم قبول صاحبه بتأجيره ثانية.  عليهم مراجعة لجنة الاسكان التي ستشكل قريبا وسيتم التنسيق بين اللجنتين  لتوفير دور أو شقق لمثل هذه العوائل. 

 ونوّه الى أن هناك إقرار  سيوقعه صاحب الدار المشمولة بالاعمار مع المنظمة القائمة باعماره وبحسب  طلبها يتضمن بنودا عدة أهمها استعداده للعودة والسكن في داره مع أفراد  عائلته بصورة دائمة وعدم تركه الا لظروف قاهرة. والالتزام بالسكن في الدار  بعد ترميمه مباشرة. والالتزام بعدم بيع وايجار الدار لان الغاية من الترميم  لغرض السكن وليس لاغراض تجارية. وفي حالة الاخلال في احد هذه البنود يلتزم  الشخص باعادة جميع المبالغ المصروفة الى اللجنة دون الحاجة الى إنذار. 

 وطالب رئيس لجنة الاعمار الاب جورج جحّولا من أصحاب المهن والمحلات  التجارية بعدم استغلال المواطن والابتعاد عن الجشع خلال فترة الاعمار علما  أن اللجنة الهندسية قد وضعت اسعار تخمينية للمواد ولفقرات العمل وفقا لما  هو سائد في السوق.

 وفي الختام فتح المجال أمام الحضور لطرح  اسئلتهم واستفساراتهم على اللجنة ومن اهمها موضوع الأمن فذكر أن ذلك هو من  اختصاص السياسيين والسادة الاساقفة هذا بالاضافة الى أن العديد من العوائل  ترغب بالعودة أو عادت فعلا وفي هذه الظروف وعلينا مساعدتها. 

 كما  طالب ألاب سمير عطاالله الكشف عن مصير المبالغ التي وصلت الى الابرشية   والى اللجنة. فاجاب الاب جورج جحّولا ان فيما يخص اللجنة سيتم الاعلان عن  كافة المبالغ التي تصل الى لجنته بالاضافة الى نشر جميع الكشوفات الخاصة  بالاعمار وعدد الدور التي تم اعمارها والمبالغ المصروفة وجميع أنشطة اللجنة  المالية ليتمكن الجميع من الاطلاع عليها.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مايو 2017)

*رعية ماركوركيس تواصل الاحتفالات بمئوية ظهورات العذراء فاطمة في الايبارشية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 تواصلا مع إحتفالات الكنيسة بمئوية ظهورات  العذراء فاطمة في الايبارشية والتي أنطلقت يوم الثاني عشر من شهر آيار  2017، أقامت رعيّة مار كوركيس الكلدانية في عنكاوا إحتفالاً خاصا في مزار  مريمانا عصر يوم الجمعة الموافق 19 آيار 2017.
 في البداية شرح الاب د.سالم ساكا راعي  الخورنة عن أهمية مثل هذه الظهورات وحث المؤمنين على المواصلة بالصلاة وطلب  معونة العذراء مريم من ثم صلى المؤمنون صلاة مسبحة الوردية، أعقبتها صلاة  الرمش وقراءة اليوم التاسع عشر من تأملات الشهر المريمي وفي ختام  الإحتفالية بدءَ تطواف في مزار مريمانا بمرافقة جوق والشمامسة وجمهور  المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مايو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (20 مايو 2017)

*بيان مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 أصدر مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في  العراق بياناً تضمن مناقشة المجلس للكتب الواردة من رئاسة الجمهورية ومكتب  رئاسة الوزراء والمعنونة إلى الامانة العامة لمجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية  في العراق بخصوص تقريب وجهات النظر المختلفة لتفعيل ارادة الشعب لانجاز  مشروع مجتمعي ضامن لحقوق جميع مكونات الشعب دون استثناء وتوحيد موقف المكون  المسيحي للخروج برؤية مشتركة للوصول إلى التعايش السلمي كما تطرق بيان  المجلس حول التوضيح المرسل من ديوان الوقف الشيعي إلى ديوان الاوقاف  المسيحية والديانات الاخرى يتضمن شرحاً عن مقطع الفيديو للدرس الفقهي لرئيس  ديوان الوقف الشيعي حيث اعتبر الديانة المسيحية واتباع الديانتين الموسوية  والصابئة من الكفرة.
 وفيما يأتي نص البيان:


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مايو 2017)

*إقامة أول قداس مسيحي في كنيسة الأقيصر في كربلاء*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الصباح/
 كربلاء- علي لفته

 ردا على محاولات المشككين بالاخوة الوطنية  بين ابناء البلد ومحاولات بث الفرقة بين ابنائه، اقام وفد مسيحي زار  محافظة كربلاء اول قداس في كنيسة الاقيصر التي تعد من اقدم الكنائس في  منطقة الشرق الاوسط.
 وقال راعي كنيسة مريم العذراء في بغداد  مارتن متي لـ"الصباح" اثناء زيارة الوفد للعتبة الحسينية: ان هذه الزيارة  لا تعتبر كردة فعل ولا تأتي في إطار الاعتبارات الاعلامية، بل جئنا لتأكيد  الوحدة بين اطياف البلد الواحد. 
 واضاف ان هذه الزيارة تعد بمثابة رسالة  محبة وسلام واخوة، ولا تهمنا التصريحات التي تريد بث الفرقة، لأننا نعيش في  وطن واحد، لذا يجب ان تسود روح المحبة بعيدا عن المعتقد والدين والطائفة  لان ما يجمعنا هو العراق.
 واشار الى ان هذه الزيارة تمثل رسالة ايضا  لكل المسيحيين للبقاء في العراق لانه ارض الجميع، لافتا الى ان الوفد اثنى  على جهود المرجعية الدينية والعتبات المقدسة والاهالي لما قدموه  للنازحين. 
 وذكر ان الوفد اقام يوم الاربعاء  17-5-2015 اول قداس في اقدم كنيسة في الشرق الاوسط وهي الاقيصر التي ظلت  شاخصة منذ القرن الخامس الميلادي، اذ نسعى ان يكون هناك اهتمام بهذه  الكنيسة من خلال اعادة ترميمها لاقامة قداس شهري فيها.
 من جهته، قال رئيس قسم الاعلام في العتبة  الحسينية المقدسة جمال الدين الشهرستاني لـ "الصباح": ان هذه الزيارة  طبيعية بين الاخوة المتحابين الذين يعيشون على ارض واحدة اسمها العراق.
 واضاف ان مسؤولي وممثلي العتبة لم ينقطعوا  عن زيارة الكنائس والاديرة والطوائف، ولدينا مهرجانات تنظم لدعم الاخوة  المسيحيين وكل الديانات الاخرى، مبينا ان الزيارة جاءت في وقت تحاول فيه  بعض الجهات احداث الفرقة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين وتصوير وجود اختلاف فيما  بينهم، الا ان هذه المحاولات باءت بالفشل كسابقاتها.
 وبين ان توقيت الزيارة قد يبدو صحيحا،  ولكنه ليس ردا على ما اشيع مؤخرا من اخبار محرفة بثتها وسائل التواصل  الاجتماعي، لاننا لا نبني العلاقات على ردة فعل، بل نسعى بشكل جاهد  لتمتينها.
 جدير بالذكر ان المرجع الديني الأعلى  السيد علي السيستاني، قد انتقد بشدة في بيان اصدره مكتبه، محاولات الإساءة  للمسيحيين وبقية الطوائف من غير المسلمين، واكد انهم اخوان في الانسانية  وشركاء في الوطن.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مايو 2017)

*الامير جارلس يستقبل سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 ستيفان شاني

 استقبل الامير جارلس أمير ويلز سيادة  المطران مار بشار متي وردة يوم الأربعاء الموافق ظ،ظ§ أيار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ وجرى خلال  اللقاء بحث واقع المسيحيين المهجرين من الموصل وسهل نينوى والذين استقبلهم  اقليم كوردستان منذ حزيران - اب ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¤ على الرغم من الظروف الاقتصادية  الصعبة التي يمر بها الإقليم واوضح سيادته حجم التحديات الصعبة التي  يواجهونها للعودة الى مناطقهم المحررة.
 وشكر سيادته الامير على مواقفه الداعمة  للمسيحيين المضطهدين مبديا تفهما كبيرا ازاء الأوضاع الصعبة التي يعانونها  مثنيا على الجهود الكبيرة التي بذلتها الكنيسة  للتخفيف عن معاناتهم في ظل  غياب الدعم الحكومي.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مايو 2017)

*بالصور... قداس احتفالي في كنيسة مار افرام للسريان الأرثوذكس في كركوك*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مايو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2017)

*البطريرك يونان يطالب أصحاب القرار والرأي العام العالمي بالسعي لإنهاء الحروب وإحلال السلام والأمان في الشرق الاوسط*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 قبل ظهر يوم السبت ٢٠ أيّار ٢٠١٧، أجرى  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، حديثاً أمام وسائل الإعلام المحلّية المرئية والمكتوبة  والمسموعة والمقروءة في مدينة كوردوبا (قُرطُبة) – إسبانيا.
  حضر هذا الحديث صاحب السيادة ديمتريو  مطران الأبرشية الكاثوليكية في كوردوبا، والأب أنطونيو رئيس إكليريكيتها،  والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.
 تحدّث غبطته عن فرحه وسروره بزيارة مدينة  كوردوبا للمرّة الأولى حيث لمس تعلّق شعبها الطيّب بإيمانهم بالرب يسوع  المسيح، شاكراً سيادة المطران ديمتريو لضيافته ومحبّته الأخوية، ومعه  الآباء الكهنة ورئيس الإكليريكية وطلابها.
  وأسهب غبطته في الحديث عن الأوضاع  العامّة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، والحضور المسيحي فيها، وما يعانيه  المسيحيون من اضطهادات وحروب ونزاعات وتهجير قسري واقتلاع من أرض الآباء  والأجداد، في جوّ من التعصّب والتطرّف الديني الأعمى، مطالباً أصحاب القرار  والرأي العام العالمي وجميع ذوي النيّات الحسنة بالسعي الحثيث لإنهاء  الحروب وإحلال السلام والأمان في الشرق، كي يطمئّن أبناء شعبنا المسيحي  ويتابعوا أداء الشهادة للرب يسوع ولإنجيل المحبّة والفرح والسلام في هذه  البقعة من الأرض التي باركها الرب يسوع بميلاده وموته وقيامته.
     وشكر غبطته وسائل الإعلام، داعياً إيّاها كي تنقل دائماً صوت الحق بحرّية وعدالة وأمانة.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مايو 2017)

*الاعلان عن تأسيس مجلس شبكة اعمار سهل نينوى لمنظمات المجتمع المدني في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلن اليوم في عينكاوه عن تاسيس مجلس شبكة  اعمار سهل نينوى من منظمات المجتمع المدني والمجلس متكون من 17 سبعة عشر  منظمة مجتمع مدني تسعى للعمل على التنسيق مع المنظمات الدولية والدول  المانحة للاسراع في اعمار بلدات سهل نينوى لابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري التي احتلها داعش الارهابي وقام بتدمير كل وسائل الحياة فيها من  الدور والمؤسسات والبنى التحتية .
 ومن الجدير بالذكر ان هذه المنظمات قد  اجتمعت وعقدت عدة لقاءات تشاورية ووضع النظام الداخلي وكيفية عمل المنظمات  وطريقة الادارة والعمل الميداني من اجل اعادة الحياة الى بلداتنا المدمرة  باسرع وقت ممكن ليتسنى لابناء شعبنا المهجر العودة السريعة الى ارض الاباء  والاجداد ومن منطلق يعمر الاخيار ما دمره الاشرار فقد قامت المنظمات انفة  الذكر بعقد مؤتمرها الانتخابي بتاريخ 21/5/2017  في عينكاوه ، مقر منظمة  بيت نهرين للمراة وبحضور جميع المنظمات وحضور المحامي القانوني رائد سالم  ميخا جرت الانتخابات بكل شفافية وبروح اخوية وتفاهم قائم على مبدأ التعاون  في انجاز المهمات التي تقع على عاتق هذه المنظمات وصولاً الى الهدف المنشود  الا وهو اعادة اهلنا الى مدنهم في سهل نينوى معززين مكرمين.
 وقد اشترك في هذا المجلس كل من المنظمات التالية :




 وتم انتخاب احد عشر عضوا للهيئة الادارية وهم :




 وبعدها اجتمعت الهيئة الادارية للترشيح وانتخاب هيئة الرئاسة وقد فاز كل من السادة المدرجة اسمائهم ادناه بالمناصب التالية:
 نجاح جميل سمعان    رئيس المجلس
 حنان متي توما        نائب رئيس المجلس
 نجيب مارزينا داود    السكرتير الاول
 فاستن جلال حنا       السكرتير الثاني
 الياس متي شابا        المقرر

 وسيتم تشكيل اللجان المتفق عليها في النظام الداخلي لاحقاً .






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2017)

*المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يعقد اجتماعا مع القسم السرياني لتربية الرصافة الثانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد – اعلام المديرية
 عقد السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية اجتماعا في مقر المديرية حضره السيدة منى الياس مديرة  القسم السرياني في تربية الرصافة الثانية وعدد من كوادر القسم وذلك يوم  الاثنين 22 ايار 2017.
 ياتي الاجتماع ضمن خطة المديرية العامة في  عقد لقاء شهري مع القسم السرياني لتربية الرصافة الثانية وذلك لمتابعة سير  اعمال القسم والاطلاع على اهم النشاطات المنجزة والوقوف على المشاكل  والعراقيل التي تواجه القسم وكوادره في انجاز وتنفيذ النشاطات. وتناول  الاجتماع عرض لاهم نشاطات القسم السرياني التي انجزها في الاشهر الماضية،  كذلك جرى خلال الاجتماع تقييم العمل للنشاطات والمنجزات المنفذة.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يستقبل وفدأ مشترك من جمعية مارايث الاها ونادي نوهدرا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 23/5/2017 استقبل السيد شمس الدين  كوركيس رئيس المجلس الشعبي والسيد فهمي يوسف عضو هئية الرئاسة في المجلس  والسيد غزوان قس يونان مسؤول أعلام المجلس وفدأ مشتركأ من نادي نوهدرا  الثقافي والاجتماعي برئاسة السيد رائد جرجيس اوراها وجمعية مارايث الاها  الخيرية برئاسة السيد افرام فضيل البهرو وعددأ من اعضاء المؤسستين وخلال  هذا اللقاء تم التباحث في اوضاع شعبنا وضرورة تكثيف كافة الجهود لتذليل  المشاكل والمعوقات التي تواجه ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري وقد  اشاد الوفد الزائر بعمل المجلس الشعبي وعلى كافة الاصعد لخدمة اهداف  وتطلعات ابناء شعبنا وقد ودع الوفد بنفس التقدير والاحترام التي استقبل بها  .


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يمنح الأب جوزف عبد الجليل شمعي إنعام لبس الصليب والخاتم ويعلن ترقيته إلى الدرجة الخوراسقفية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 يطيب لنا أن ننشر فيما يلي نص المرسوم  البطريركي الذي أصدره غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان  بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، وفيه يمنح غبطته الأب جوزف عبد الجليل  شمعي، كاهن رعية مار أنطونيوس الكبير في جونيه وسائر كسروان وجبيل – لبنان  والقيّم الأبرشي، إنعام لبس الصليب المقدس والخاتم، ويعلن ترقيته إلى  الدرجة الخوراسقفية. ألف مبروك.
  الرقم: 127/2017
 التاريخ: 15/5/2017
 مرســــوم بطـــريركـــي
 نحن اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك  السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، نعلن بسلطاننا البطريركي الرسولي عن منحِنا  الأب جوزف عبد الجليل شمعي كاهن رعية مار أنطونيوس الكبير في جونيه وسائر  كسروان وجبيل – لبنان والقيّم الأبرشي، إنعام لبس الصليب المقدس والخاتم،  وسوف تتمّ ترقيته إلى درجة الخوراسقفية يوم الأحد 18 حزيران 2017.
  نهنّئ الأب جوزف شمعي، ونتمنّى له المزيد من العطاء في خدمة كنيسته وأبرشية لبنان البطريركية.
  صدر عن كرسينا البطريركي في بيروت في اليوم الخامس عشر من شهر أيّار عام 2017، وهي السنة التاسعة لبطريركيتنا.

     اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان
     بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2017)

*سينودس لانتخاب بطريرك لكنيسة الروم الكاثوليك... حزيران المقبل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 أعلنت بطريركية الروم الملكيين الكاثوليك،  في بيان يوم الجمعة، عن انعقاد سينودس خاص لانتخاب بطريرك جديد للكنيسة  بعد أن قدم البطريرك غريغوريوس الثالث لحّام استقالته إلى الكرسي الرسولي  مستعفيًا، أوائل أيار الحالي.
 وحدد المدبر لشؤون البطريركية المطران  يوحنا جنبرت، بعد التشاور والاتفاق مع أعضاء المجمع الدائم وعدد من  الأساقفة، موعدًا لانعقاد السينودس الانتخابي من 19 إلى 23 حزيران المقبل  في المقر البطريركي الصيفي في عين تراز.
 وختم بيان بالقول: ’ونحن إذ نشكر صاحب  الغبطة البطريرك غريغوريوس الثالث لحام على عطاءاته الكثيرة للكنيسة  العزيزة وإنجازاته الرائدة، ندعو له بالصحة وطول العمر ونرفع معه الصلاة  طالبين إلى الرب الإله أن يلهم آباء السينودس المقدس إلى ما فيه ازدهار  الكنيسة وخير الشعب‘.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا يزور ديوان أوقاف الديانات المسيحية والآيزيدية والصابئة المندائيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 زار قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا وبرفقته الخورأسقف أوكين هرمز داود صباح يوم الأثنين الموافق 22/5  ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والآيزيدية والصابئة المندائيين في بغداد.
 وكان في استقبال قداسته، السيد رعد جليل  كجه جي وعدد من المدراء العامون ومدراء الأقسام وجاءت هذه الزيارة ردا على  زيارة سابقة قام بها رئيس الديوان مع وفد مرافق إلى مقر قداسته في بغداد.


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2017)

*منظمة سورايا للثقافة والاعلام وجمعية الثقافة  المندائية وبمشاركة نساء المكونات يحتفلون باليوم العالمي للتنوع الثقافي  في بلدة عنكاوا*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقدت يوم الاثنين 22/5/2017 جلسة حوارية  اقامتها منظمة سورايا للثقافة والاعلام وجمعية الثقافة المندائية بمناسبة  اليوم العالمي للتنوع الثقافي تحت عنوان (دور المرأة في الحفاظ على التنوع  الثقافي) وبمشاركة نخب من النشطاء في مجال التنوع وحقوق المكونات على  جلستين قدمت خلالها مشاركات من الشخصيات النسوية .
  بدأت الجلسة بكلمة  نوزاد بولص رئيس منظمة سورايا للثقافة والاعلام بعدها بدـأت الجلسة الاولى  أدراها الناشط خضر دومللي والاعلامية فيان جلال وقدمت سوزان عارف رئيسة  منظمة تمكين المرأة كلمتها حول دور المرأة في المجتمع وقدمت طروحات وأراء  أغنت مسيرة المرأة في المجتمع الكوردستاني كما قدمت ورقة أخرى من قبل أوات  حسام الدين ممثلة الزرادشتية في وزارة الاوقاف .
  وفي الجلسة الثانية  التي أدراتها الناشطة المندائية فائزة ذياب قدمت ورقة من قبل د. سحر الأمير  حول أهمية علم النفس والتنشئة الاجتماعية للحفاظ على التنوع وورقة أخرى  للشابة حنين علاء من المكون البهائي حول مفهوم ودور المرأة في قيادة  المجتمعات 
  وانتهت الجلسة الحوارية بتقديم الافكار والاراء التي قدمت  من خلال الجلسة والتوصيات التي خرجت بها الجلسة الحوارية قدمها الناشط خضر  دومللي .
  ومن المؤمل ان تشكل لجنة خاصة بنساء المكونات بعد دراسة  التوصيات التي قدمت لتفعيل دور المرأة في المجتمع الكوردستاني وتقيم دورها  في حماية التنوع .






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مايو 2017)

*روضة مار متى تحتفل بتخرج دفعة جديدة من طلابها خلال التهجير*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بهنام شابا شمني
 أقامت روضة مار متى التابعة لكنيسة برطلة  مساء الاحد 21 أيار 2017 احتفالية على قاعة حدياب في عنكاوا بمناسبة تخرج  دفعة جديدة من أطفال الروضة.
 حضر الاحتفالية التي اقيمت برعاية نيافة  المطران موسى الشماني رئيس ابرشية دير مار متى المطران صليبا شمعون  المستشار البطريركي لكنيسة السريان الارثوذكس والمطران داود شرف رئيس  ابرشية الموصل والنائب رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب العراقي والشيخ راشد محمد  المنصوري القنصل العام لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة وبارك يونغ قنصل  جمهورية كوريا الجنوبية في اقليم كوردستان والاباء الكهنة واعضاء المجالس  الكنسية في الابرشية ورئيس واعضاء مجلس ناحية برطلة ومجلس عشائر السريان في  برطلة ومسؤولي وممثلي عدد من الفعاليات الثقافية والامنية والاجتماعية في  برطلة واولياء امور اطفال الروضة.
 وابتدأت الاحتفالية بدخول موكب الاطفال  المتخرجين مع تلاوة الصلاة الربية (آبونو دبشمايو) ايذانا ببدء الاحتفال،  اعقبها إنشاد الاطفال للنشيد الوطني العراقي ونشيد (حْنَنْ سوريويي ـ نحن  الرسيان) بالسريانية والعربية.
 وتخللت الاحتفالية كلمات لادارة الروضة  القتها "ماركريت أفريم" مديرة الروضة ولراعي الاحتفال المطران موسى الشماني  وللمشرف على الروضة الاب يعقوب سعدي.
 وقدم أطفال الروضة فعاليات وقصائد واناشيد  ومشاهد مسرحية تنوعت مواضيعها ما بين دينية ووطنية وتاريخية وتراثية وتغنت  بحب الوطن والانتماء للارض والشوق للعودة الى الديار والسلام ومنح الطفولة  مجالها الحقيقي.
 وشهدت الاحتفالية أيضا مراسيم تقديم  القنصل الكوري سيارة (ميني باص) هدية الى روضة مار متى، مقدمة من منظمتي  المجتمع المدني (هان كوريا و كوميونيتي جيست أوف كوريا (CCK وشركة هيونداي  موتورز الكورية.
 وفي نهاية الاحتفال تم توزيع شهادات  التخرج على الاطفال المتخرجين شارك في تقديمها عدد من الضيوف أنشد بعدها  الاطفال المتخرجين نشيد عائدون ثم الختام بالسلام الملائكي.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مايو 2017)

*سيادة المطران مار بشار وردة يلتقي الكاردينال بارولين أمين سر دولة الفاتيكان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 التقى سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة  رئيس أساقفة ايبارشية أربيل صباح يوم الخميس الموافق ظ¢ظ¥ أيار نيافة  الكاردينال  بيترو بارولين أمين سر دولة الفاتيكان حضر اللقاء الأبوان  ريبوار باسا والأب سلار بوداغ شرح سيادته لنيافته حالة النازحين المسيحيين  من الموصل وسهل نينوى في اقليم كوردستان وحجم المعاناة التي واجهوها بعد  هجمات داعش الإرهابية وجهود حكومة الإقليم والكنيسة والجمعيات الكاثوليكية  الداعمة لبرامج الاغاثة اضافة الى التحديات التي يواجهونها في العودة الى  قرارهم المحررة واشاد نيافته بالجهود المبذولة مؤكدا دعم الفاتيكان لاسيما  قداسته البابا فرنسيس الذي يصلي ويناشد الجميع للعمل على تخفيف معاناة  المهجرين.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مايو 2017)

*السفير العراقي يزور البطريرك ساكو في واشنطن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
  زار بعد ظهر الاثنين ظ¢ظ£ أيار سعادة  السفير العراقي الدكتور فريد ياسين مع وكيله السيد محمد القريشي غبطة  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو في مقر إقامته في السفارة البابوية بواشنطن  وبحضور صاحبا السيادة المطرانين فرنسيس قلابات ويوسف حبش ودار الحديث حول  الوضع العام في العراق وانتصارات القوات المسلحة على الاٍرهاب في سهل نينوي  والموصل وكذلك اللقاءات التي اجراها البطاركة الثلاثة: قداسة مار افرام  الثاني وغبطة مار لويس ساكو وغبطة مار يوسف يونان.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مايو 2017)

*اتحاد النساء الآشوري يقدم التهنئة لنيافة الاسقف مار ابرس يوخنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أربيل / سوزان يوخنا
    بغية تقديم التهنئة لنيافة مار ابرس  يوخنا بمناسبة رسامته أسقفا لأبرشية أربيل وتوابعها ومعاون الكرسي  البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية ، زار وفد من فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء  الآشوري يوم الثلاثاء 23 ايار 2017  نيافنه في مقر اقامته بكنيسة مار يوخنا  المعمدان في عنكاوا .
   وضم وفد الاتحاد السيدة مارلين يوسف  مسؤولة فرع أربيل وكل من السيدات سوزان يوخنا وكرستينا شمشمون عضوات الهيئة  الادارية وعدد من عضوات فرع أربيل للاتحاد .
    وبعد ان رحب نيافته بوفد الاتحاد ،قدمت  السيدة مارلين التهنئة له بأسمها وبالنيابة عن وفد الاتحاد بمناسبة رسامته  اسقفا لأبرشية أربيل وتوابعها ومعاون الكرسي البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق  الآشورية متمنية له دوام الموفقية في خدمته الرعوية ومهامه الجديدة لاعلاء  شأن الكنيسة وأن يمنحه الرب الحكمة والصحة والتوفيق والعمر المديد لقيادة  الكنيسة ، وبدوره شكر نيافة الاسقف ابرس يوخنا الوفد على زيارتهم وتهنئتهم  ،وتم التطرق الى أهمية عمل مؤسسات المجتمع المدني ودورها والتقارب بين  الكنيسة وابناء رعيتها  من جهة والتواصل فيما بينهم من جهة اخرى خاصة في  الظروف الصعبة التي يمر بها الوطن عامة وابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري خاصة.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مايو 2017)

*نيابة عن غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الاول سيادة المطران مار يوسف توما يشارك في المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/

      شارك سيادة المطران مار يوسف توما  وبدعوة من اللجنة المنظمة لمنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي الذي انعقد في منطقة  البحر الميت / الاردن  للفترة ظ،ظ© - ظ¢ظ، ايار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ .  وذلك نيابة عن غبطة  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الاول ساكو . المنتدى الاقتصادي العالمي    (world economic forum , www.weforum.org)  هي منظمة دولية مستقلة تسعى لتحسين حالة العالم من خلال التحفيز ومشاركة  جميع قادة العالم . اسسه ولا يزال يديره الالماني كلاوس شواب منذ عام ظ،ظ©ظ§ظ،  يقع مقر المنظمة في جنيف سويسرا ولا يخضع لاي ضغوطات سياسة وليست لديها اية  غاية نفعية. 
 دعوة المنتدى في هذا العام  كانت تجمع  قادة العالم حول المستقبل الاقتصادي للشرق الاوسط والحروب المستمرة وسبل  اعادة الاعمار من جميع النواحي بعد انتهائها. وكذلك دورالدين والايمان من  اجل استقرار والامان المنطقة ، وكيفية خلق مفاهيم جديدة وحماية اللاجئين  والتعامل مع التطرف بفاعلية ، تجاوز عدد المشاركين في المنتدى الالف التي  ضمت  العديد من الشخصيات حكومية المهمة وشخصيات اخرى من والمجتمع المدني  وعدد من رجال رجال الاعمال والذين قدموا من اكثر من ظ¥ظ  دولة ، جرت اعمال  المنتدى تحت رعاية جلالة  الملك عبد الله الثاني ملك الاردن كما حضر الملك  فيليب السادس ملك اسبانيا والرئيس العراقي فواد معصوم الذي أشار بان القوات  العراقية حققت إنتصاراً كبيراً على الارهاب وعلى عصابات داعش في الموصل.
 وبيّن خلال كلمته بان الارهاب سيتكلل  بالهزيمة القريبة، ومن ثم سيتم العمل على إعادة الاعمار. وأشار إلى أن  أبواب بلاده مفتوحة لكل المستثمرين لتحقيق التنمية المستدامة وضمان بيئة  ديمقراطية تتحقق فيها سبل العيش الكريم للعراقيين كافة. وقال معصوم إن شعار  المنتدى العالمي هذا العام يعكس الحاجة الماسة لأبناء العراق في دعم  الشباب وتمكينهم، إلى جانب ضمان مواكبة حيوية ودؤوبة للثورة التكنولوجية  والمعلوماتية.
      ويذكر بان المنتدى في هذا العام، شدد  بالاخص على تحفيز الريادة والإبداع عبر التقنية الحديثة، وبناء اقتصادات  تضمن مشاركة الجميع بين القطاعين العام والخاص وجهود الإغاثة والدبلوماسية  الضرورية لمواجهة التحديات في المنطقة. وفي هذا السياق ناقش المشاركون  كيفية تسخير التكنولوجيا لتوليد فرص عمل جديدة وتشجيع ريادة الأعمال،  وتحفيز النمو الشامل لكل فئات المجتمعات، خصوصاً في هذه المنطقة التي تتمتع  بكثافة سكانية شابة.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مايو 2017)

*كجةجي: تخصيص 225 مليون دينار لترميم الكنائس والمزارات ودور العبادة*







   Sergey Ponomarev for The New York Times ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بالرغم من موازنة ديوان اوقاف الديانات  المحدودة تم تخصيص مبلغ (225 ) مائتان وخمس وعشرون مليون دينار وذلك لغرض  ترميم الكنائس والمزارات ودور العبادة للمسيحين والايزيديين والصابئة  المندائيين في عموم محافظات العراق وضمن تخصيصات موازنة الديوان التشغيلية  حيث تم اعداد كشوفات من قبل لجان مشكلة في الديوان وهي حاليا في مرحلة  المباشرة بالتنفيذ ، ويبين الجدول ادناه توزيع المبالغ على المواقع.
 هذا فضلا على قيام كوادر الديوان الهندسية  والفنية بأعداد الكشوفات التخمينية للاعمال الخدمية والبنية التحتية  لمناطق سهل نينوى وسنجار وبالتنسيق مع الجهات الادارية المسؤولة في محافظة  نينوى في هذه المناطق ، ويتم تقديمها الى صندوق اعمار المناطق المتضررة من  العمليات الارهابية لغرض التنفيذ وسيتم تقديم تقرير بها لاحقا ، مع قيام  قسم شؤون المواطنين في الديوان بمتابعة موضوع تعويضات المواطنين المتضررة  دورهم في هذه المناطق من خلال تشكيل مكتب في الديوان لمتابعة المعاملات.





​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مايو 2017)

*وفد التعليم السرياني في وزارة التربية يقدم التهاني للاب د. غزوان بحو العميد الجديد لكلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 زار وفد التعليم السرياني في وزارة  التربية برئاسة الاستاذ نزار حنا المدير العام للتعليم السرياني في الوزارة  صباح يوم الثلاثاء 23/ 5/ 2017 زار كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت ومقرها في  عنكاوا لتقديم التهاني للاب د. غزوان بحو العميد الجديد للكلية رافق الوفد  كل من الاساتذة سليم منصور الخبير اللغوي في الوزارة وصباح انطوان مدير  التعليم الاساسي في ديوان الوزارة وبهنام شابا مدير التعليم السرياني في  المديرية العامة لتربية اربل ونادر موشي مشرف التعليم السرياني  وهاني جميل  مسوول مخزن التعليم السرياني.
 في بداية اللقاء قدم الاستاذ نزار حنا  التهاني والتبريكات للاستاذ غزوان لمنصبه الجديد وتمنى لعمله النجاح  والتطور .. حيث اصبحت كلية بابل مركزا مهما لتخريج  الاباء الكهنة ومن  مختلف الكنائس وهذا ما يسعدنا .. واملنا ان يتعمق هذا العمل الوحدوي في  الايمان لتوحيد الكلمة المسيحية في بلاد النهرين والمنطقة  خاصة ونحن نعيش  اوضاع صعبة في المنطقة.
 بعدها تحدث الاب د. غزوان شاكرا  الوفدالزائر وقدم شرحا قصيرا لبرامج الكلية وجهدها في مسيرة ايماننا الواحد  .. وحاجات المؤمن اليوم للبقاء والاستمرار والعطاء على ارضه التاريخية ..  كما ناقش الحضور البرامج المشتركة للتعليم السرياني في الوزارة والموءسسات  العلمية ومنها كلية بابل كمنبر مهم لخدمة للغتنا السريانية حيث   تدرس  اليوم في اكثر من (60) مدرسة ابتدائية وثانوية في اقليم كوردستان والتي  خرجت المئات من المتعلمين بهذه اللغة العريقة .. وكذلك برامج التربية  المسيحية وحاجتها المستمرة للبرامج الجديدة من خلال دورات مشتركة للكوادر  التعليمية والتدريسية لمدارسنا .. هذا واستغرق اللقاء زهاء ساعة .

​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مايو 2017)

*الدراسة السريانية تشارك في ندوة الاتحاد العربي للمرأة / قطاع التعليم في مجلس محافظة بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد - اعلام المديرية
 شارك السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية و د. نضال متي بطرس معاون المدير العام الندوة التربوية  التي اقامها الاتحاد العربي للمرأة المتخصصة / قطاع التعليم وبالتعاون مع  لجنة التربية والتعليم في مجلس محافظة بغداد تحت شعار
 ( بالعلم نتقدم وبالقضاء على الامية نرتقي ) يوم الاربعاء الموافق 24 أيار 2017.
 وحضر الندوة ايضا السيد جتين عبدالكريم مدير عام الدراسة التركمانية وعدد من المختصين في الشأن التربوي والتعليمي والخبراء التربويين
 افتتحت الندوة بكلمة السيد رعد جبار نائب مجلس محافظة بغداد تلتها كلمة السيدة فاتنة بابان رئيسة الجلسة 
  وتضمنت الندوة ثلاثة بحوث الاول بعنوان قراءة في سوق الشيوخ تجربة تعليم  القراءة لمدة عشرة ايام فقط للاستاذ الدكتور عبدالسلام لفتة والبحث الثاني  بعنوان التوجه نحو حياة لدى المستفيدات من مشروع محو الامية للدكتورة  ابتسام سعدون النوري والبحث الثالث بعنوان دور مجالس محو الامية في تنفيذ  المشروع من وجهة نظر المشرفين للدكتورة مثال العزاوي 
  وكانت هناك  مداخلات من قبل السيد عماد سالم المدير العام حول دور المديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية واقسامها في المحافظات في تجربة مشروع محو الامية باللغة  السريانية وفتح مراكز لتعليم اللغة السريانية لغة الام في بغداد وكركوك  واربيل ودهوك وسرسنك والبصرة وشرح نبذة مختصرة عن اللغة السريانية وعدد من  الاسئة للباحثين 
  وشاركت ايضا الدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير العام  بعدد من الاسئلة للباحثين وكذلك شارك السيد جتين عبدالكريم المدير العام  للدراسة التركمانية بمداخلة والشكر للقائمين على هذه الندوة 
  وفي ختام الندوة تم توزيع شهادات شكر و تقدير للمشاركين من قبل السيدة فاتنة بابان رئيسة الاتحاد العربي فرع العراق
 كما وشارك الحضور قبل الندوة بافتتاح معرض التراث الشعبي والمهن العراقية وازياء التراث العراقي الاصيل برعاية مجلس محافظة بغداد .






































​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2017)

*فرع كركوك لاتحاد النساء الآشوري يقيم  احتفالية بمناسبة عيد الصعود (كالو سولاقا) بالتعاون مع لجنة المرأة في  كنيسة مار كوركيس في كركوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كركوك / سوزان يوخنا
   اقام فرع كركوك لاتحاد النساء الآشوري  وبالتعاون مع لجنة المرأة في كنيسة مار كوركيس الشهيد للمشرق الآشورية في  كركوك، يوم الخميس 25 ايار 2017 احتفالية بمناسبة عيد الصعود (كالو سولاقا)  وعلى قاعة الكنيسة.
 حضرالاحتفالية الاب كوركيس يوسف راعي  الكنيسة و الآنسة امل جورج مسؤولة فرع كركوك وعدد من عضوات الفرع الى جانب  عضوات لجنة المرأة في الكنيسة ، وجمع غفير من ابناء شعبنا.
   استهلت الاحتفالية بكلمة الآب كوركيس  يوسف بهذه المناسبة ،وبعدها ادخلت العرائس اللواتي بلغ عددهن مايقارب ٥٠  عروسة ، من ثم القت الآنسة امل جورج كلمة رحبت فيها بالحضور وتطرقت الى هذه  المناسبة والتي اعتاد فرع كركوك للاتحاد القيام بنشاط خاص بها حفاظا على  هذا المورث الخاص بشعبنا .
   وتخلل الاحتفالية اغاني وفعاليات مختلفة  من قبل العرائس الصغيرات المشاركات ، وقطع كعكة المناسبة بمشاركة الحضور  والاطفال ، وفي الختام تم توزيع الهدايا على جميع الاطفال المشاركين في  الاحتفالية.


















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2017)

*جمعية القوش الثقافية تحتفل بالذكرى الرابعة عشر لتأسيسها - القوش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  بحضور مدير ناحية القوش وتغطية اعلامية  من قناة عشتار الفضائية وجمع غفير من عوائل الاعضاء والاصدقاء والمؤازرين  وعلى انغام فرقة جمعية القوش الثقافية مع الحناجر الذهبية للفنانين  المتالقين داني اسمرو ريوان كجوجا وديلون بلو احتفلت جمعيتنا بالذكرى  الرابعة عشر لتأسيسها مساء يوم الخميس الموافق ‎25-5-2017 و على حدائق  الجمعية.
  بدأ الحفل بكلمة ترحيبية بالحضور الكرام  ألقاها عريف الحفل عضو الهيئة الإدارية السيد جان كله ثم كلمة الهيئة  الادارية القاها السيد شوكت حبيب كله رئيس الجمعية ,بعدها كلمة اللجنة  القاها السيد لويس جما مسؤول اللجنة الثقافية.
  ثم تفضل رئيس وأعضاء الهيئة الإدارية لقص  كعكة حفل التأسيس ثم بدأ منهاج الحفل بمسابقات وبرامج ترفيهية ..  تخلل  الحفل فاصل غنائي للفنان المبدع يوسف فارس زلا القادم من كندا و مسرحية  هادفة للمبدعين سيفير سهيل ككا ولورانس شبو ولورانس وليم اسمرو ومجموعة من  الشباب والشابات اعضاء اللجنة الفنية ,ثم فواصل غنائية ممتعة ادخلت البهجة  لقلوب الحضور, بعدها تفضل السيد اترا البازي مدير مكتب فضائية عشتار في  دهوك  ليقدم هدية قيمة للجمعية بالمناسبة عبارة عن خريطة سهل نينوى مقدمة  من فضائية عشتار لهم كل الشكر والتقدير..  ثم قدم السيد داني اسمرو مسؤول  اللجنة الفنية لعبة المزاد الأمريكي ولعبة الدنبلة للعوائل.
  ختاما نقدم خالص شكرنا وتقديرنا لجميع  الحاضرين والمساهمين في أحياء الحفل الفني الساهر ونخص الذكر منهم مسؤول  واعضاء اللجنة الفنية للجمعية لما بذلوه وقدموه من جهود قيمة بكل تفان  ونكران الذات.





















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2017)

*الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان تشارك في مؤتمر لليونامي ببغداد حول مستقبل العراق في المرحلة المقبلة*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقدت بعثة الامم المتحدة لمساعدة العراق (   ( UNAMIالمؤتمر الوطني الختامي " حول مستقبل العراق في المرحلة المقبلة "  وذلك في قاعة فندق الرشيد ببغداد بحضور ممثلين من  البرلمان العراقي  ورئاسة مجلس الوزراء وعدد من اعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي ومندوبين من (13)  محافظة عراقية واعضاء من مجالس المحافظات ومن المنظمات المدنية والكوادر  الاكاديمية والعلمية والعشائر العراقية.
  في البدء استهل المفوض مسرور اسود  الافتتاح بالترحيب بالمشاركين في هذا المؤتمر واوضح ان التوصيات التي سيخرج  بها المندوبون سترفع الى الحكومة العراقية وصناع القرار .. بعدها عُزف  السلام الجمهوري العراقي، ثم دعا المفوض الحضور للوقوف دقيقة حداد على  ارواح شهداء الشعب العراقي.
  والقيت عدد من الكلمات في المؤتمر كانت في مقدمتها:
 - كلمة السيد مانوج ماثيو / مدير المكتب السياسي في اليونامي.
 - الدكتور وليد الحلي مستشار رئيس الوزراء العراقي.
 - الدكتور احمد رشدي مستشار البرلمان العراقي لشؤون المنظمات الدولية.
 - الدكتور فعال المالكي ممثل لجنة المصالحة الوطنية في مكتب رئيس الوزراء العراقي.
  وجرى النقاش حول اللقاءات الستة التي  عقدت في مدن " بغداد - اربيل - البصرة - فلوجة - كركوك - كربلاء " وبمساهمة  ( 112 ) مشارك .. بعدها جرى تقسيم المشاركين الى اربع مجاميع تناولوا فيها  المواضيع التالية:
 - الاستقرار السياسي والحكم اللامركزي.
 - التعايش المجتمعي وحقوق الاقليات.
 - الدور الاقليمي والدولي.
 - التنمية الاقتصادية. 
 وفي المجموعة الثانية قدم رئيس الجمعية  العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حميد مراد ورقة  المقترحات والافكار ووجهات النظر الخاصة بهذه المجموعة من اجل مناقشتها من  قبل المشاركين لتضاف من ثم الى التوصيات .. كما جرى نقاش عام حول هذه  التوصيات. 

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 29/أيار/2017
www.ihrsusa.net










​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2017)

*مبعوثا البطريركية الكلدانية يشاركان في مؤتمر دولي في مدريد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 نيابة عن البطريرك مار لويس ساكو، شارك كل  من المطرانين يوسف توما رئيس اساقفة كركوك والسليمانية وحبيب النوفلي رئيس  أساقفة البصرة والجنوب في "المؤتمر الدولي حول ضحايا العنف العرقي والديني  في الشرق الأوسط"، المنعقد في العاصمة الاسبانية مدريد، يوم ٢٤ ايار ٢٠١٧.  بحضور ممثلين عن 56 دولة مختلفة في العالم و15 منظمة دولية وإدارة  اقليمية، تناقشوا حول سبل مساعدة الجماعات التي آذتها عصابات داعش  الارهابية لأسباب عرقية ودينية خصوصا في العراق الذي شارك بوفد تمثل بوزير  خارجيته إبراهيم الجعفري ويونادم كنا عضو البرلمان العراقي وناديا مراد  سفيرة النوايا الحسنة للأمم المتحدة - وهي إحدى ضحايا داعش - والفنان نصير  شمة. وقد استقبل الملك فيليب بعض المؤتمرين مساء يوم 23 في قصر لاثارثويلا  الملكي. 
 يذكر بان مؤتمر مدريد هو استمرار للجهود  مجلس الامن منذ ٢٧ آذار ٢٠١٥ ومؤتمر باريس في ٨ أيلول 2015، إذ أتاح تبني  خطة عمل لدعم السكان المضطهدين لأسباب عرقية ودينية لا سيما الاشخاص  المنتمين للأقليات المختلفة. كما يشار الى تبني الاردن هذه المؤتمرات لرسم  خارطة طريق وجمع شمل العالم لعدم التخلي عن المضطهدين لأسباب عرقية ودينية.
 وقد برز من مؤتمر مدريد ثلاث اولويات:
 من الناحية الانسانية الاسراع بتلبية حاجات من هم في خطر والاعداد لتسهيل عودة النازحين والمهجرين بصورة آمنة.
 من الناحية السياسية دعم الحلول السياسية  خصوصا التي تشتمل احترام حقوق الجميع بلا تمييز حول الاصول الدينية  والعرقية والحفاظ على التنوع الثقافي في الشرق الاوسط.
 من الناحية القضائية وضع حد لعدم افلات  الأشخاص الذين تلوثت أيديهم بالجرائم التي يرقى بعضها إلى جرائم حرب ضد  الإنسانية أو حتى إبادة جماعية ضد الشعوب الأصلية بسبب انتمائهم العرقي أو  أصلهم الديني. 
 كان هدف المؤتمر دعوة المجتمع الدولي إلى  التضامن والتكاتف في مواجهة الإرهاب وإظهار مزيد من التضامن مع ضحايا أعمال  العنف، واتخاذ المواقف الحاسمة والتدابير اللازمة ضدّ التطرف والإرهابيين  الذين ينشرون العنف. واتفق الحاضرون على ضرورة العمل مع ضحايا الإرهاب،  والسعي لإعادة اللاجئين إلى بلدانهم وتوفير البنى التحتية التي تؤمّن لهم  العيش الآمن، إضافة إلى بذل الجهود للحفاظ على التراث الثقافي في الشرق  الأوسط، وملاحقة الجهات التي تقف وراء أعمال العنف. وجاء في كلمة المطران  يوسف بأن هذه الظاهرة ما هي سوى امتداد للبدع الخطيرة القادرة على غسل  أدمغة الشباب خصوصا، والتي تشل الجماعات الدينية بادعاء الإمساك بتلابيب  الدين. وأن خطورتها تكمن بغلق باب المستقبل أمام الجميع فلا يعود أمامهم  سوى الموت والدمار، وما يحدث في العراق والمنطقة شاهد على فشل مثل هذه  الأيديولوجيات، وعلى الأغلبيات ألا تبقى صامتة مشلولة بل أن تسعى لغسل آثار  هذه العصابات خصوصا على النشء الذي عاش 3 سنوات تحت حكمها.

 + المطران يوسف توما


----------



## paul iraqe (29 مايو 2017)

*مجلس الوزراء العراقي يقرر تأجيل مباشرة الموظفين المسيحيين في دوائرهم الاصلية في محافظة نينوى*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  قرر مجلس الوزراء في جلسته المنعقدة  بتاريخ 16 / 5 / 2017 تأجيل مباشرة الموظفين المسيحيين في دوائرهم الاصلية  بمحافظة نينوى في حالة عدم تمكنهم من الدوام الرسمي فيها لاسباب أمنية  لغاية شهر أيلول المقبل.
 وكان مجلس الوزراء قد قرر في نفس الجلسة  أيضا تمديد تنسيب الموظفين المسيحيين من منتسبي الدوائر التابعة الى وزارات  الحكومة الاتحادية والمنسوبين الى دوائر اقليم كوردستان لغاية أيلول  المقبل أيضا.
 واشترط القرار استمرار الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء، بتدقيق اسماء الموظفين المشمولين بقرار تمديد التنسيب.
 يذكر أن النائب رائد اسحق كان قد سلم  الدكتور مهدي العلاق الامين العام لمجلس الوزراء في لقائه معه في 12 نيسان  الفائت رسالتين من رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية الى رئيس الوزراء الدكتور حيدر  العبادي بخصوص الموضوعين أعلاه.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مايو 2017)

*العيادة الطبية المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي تقدم خدماتها الطبية في قرية افزروك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 28/5/2017 ، قامت العيادة الطبية  المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري بزيارة قرية  افزروك وقاموا بفحص 55 من المرضى من العوائل النازحة من الموصل وتم إعطائهم  العلاج اللازم.






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مايو 2017)

*وفد من المجلس الشعبي يزور نيافة المطران مار ابرس يوخنا في اربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتأريخ 28/5/2017 قام وفد من المجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري بزيارة الى نيافة المطران  مار ابرس  يوخنا في اربيل , وتمثل الوفد كلا من شمس الدين كوركيس وسالم  يونو واسطيفو  حبش وهالان هرمز وجميل زيتو وتيريزا ايشو , قدم الوفد الزائر تهانيه  وتبريكاته بمناسبة رسامته الى درجة المطران , وتمنى الوفد لنيافته الموفقية  والنجاح في عمله الروحي والكنسي , ثم تناقش الطرفان حول ضرورة العمل  والتنسيق فيما بين العلمانيين والروحانيين خدمة لابناء شعبنا لاسيما  والظروف الصعبة التي يمر بها .





























​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مايو 2017)

*وفد من المجلس الشعبي يزور العميد عامر شمعون في مقر الحراسات في اربيل   *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتأريخ 28/5/2017 قام وفد من المجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري بزيارة الى العميد عامر شمعون أمر لواء  حراسات سهل نينوى NPGF والضباط المرافقين له , وتمثل الوفد كلأ من شمس  الدين كوركيس وسالم يونو وإسطيفو حبش وهالان هرمز وجميل زيتو وتيريزا إيشو ,  تناقش الطرفان حول ضرورة توخي الحيطة والحذر في مرحلة مابعد داعش لاسيما  وانها تلفظ انفاسها الاخيرة كما اكدوا على مراقبة المتربصين في الماء العكر  الذين يبغون خلق البلبلة والفتنة في سهل نينوى .





































​


----------



## paul iraqe (31 مايو 2017)

*رئيس الوزراء الهنغاري يستقبل البطريرك ساكو والوفد المرافق له*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني /
 استقبل رئيس الوزراء الهنغاري السيد  فيكتور اوربان صباح يوم الثلاثاء الموافق ٣٠ أيار ٢٠١٧ غبطة البطريرك مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو بمعيّة سيادة المطران مار بشار وردة والأب سلار بوداغ في  مكتبه بحضور نائب رئيس الوزراء ووزير الموارد البشرية وعدد من المسؤولين  في الحكومة الهنغارية.
 بحث الجانبان الوضع العام في المنطقة  ومستقبل المسيحيين خاصة. وجرى خلال اللقاء مراسيم توقيع وثيقة منحة مليوني  يورو لاعمار البلدات الكلدانية والتي اقرتها الحكومة الهنغارية. بعدها  تبادل الطرفان الهدايا التذكارية وأقام سيادة رئيس الوزراء مأدبة غداء على  شرف الوفد الكلداني. ثم أعدت زيارة ميدانية لمبنى البرلمان التاريخي عقبها  جلسة حوارية مع نخبة من البرلمانيين الهنغاريين الذين أبدوا تضامنهم الكامل  مع مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط بشكل عام وفِي العراق بشكل خاص، واشادوا بدور  الكنيسة في مواجهة أزمة العوائل المهجرة قسرا بسبب داعش في الموصل وسهل  نينوى وأبدوا استعدادهم لدعمها في الخروج من هذه الأزمة.
 وشكر غبطته رئيس الوزراء الهنغاري  والبرلمانيين على تحملهم المسؤولية الاخلاقية والإنسانية ازاء ما حصل  للمسيحيين من خلال تضامنهم والتزامهم حكومة وشعبا بقضية مسيحيي الشرق  الأوسط والعراق. وختم اللقاءات بمؤتمر صحفي في مبنى وزراة الموارد البشرية.










































​


----------



## paul iraqe (31 مايو 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي للبرلمان الاوربي : دون ضمانات وحماية دولية لا وجود للأقليات وخاصة للشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بروكسل / البرلمان الاوربي
 أستقبل يوم الثلاثاء 30/ آيار / 2017   السيد ميشيل كالر منسق الامن والدفاع لحزب الشعب الاوربي أكبر كتلة  برلمانية في البرلمان الاوربي أستقبل كامل زومايا مسؤول مكتب المانيا  للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في مكتبه الرسمي في البرلمان  الاوربي في بروكسل ، وجرى الحديث عن آخر المستجدات لأوضاع الأقليات بشكل  عام وخاصة أوضاع الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري المسيحي في ظل الاوضاع  المزرية التي يعيشونها بسبب النزوح والتهجير، كما اطلع زومايا ما تقوم به  منظمة شلومو للتوثيق في رصد وتوثيق الانتهاكات التي جرت بحق المسيحيين من  الكلدان السريان الآشوريين والارمن وتم تقديم التقرير الصادر من منظمة  شلومو للتوثيق الصادر مؤخرا ، كما تحدث زومايا عن أوضاع المسيحيين  والايزيديين بعد داعش ومستقبلهم ومصيرهم في ظل الاوضاع الراهنة ، وأكد  زومايا استحالة العودة دون ضمانات و حماية دولية لاسيما وان اوضاع الاقليات  في سهل نينوى لم تتغير قبل وبعد احتلال داعش الارهابي لمناطقهم ،من جانب  آخر أشاد زومايا بمواقف البرلمان الاوربي الاخيرة وخاصة كتلة الشعب التي  تلعب دورا مهما وكبيرا في صياغة مطالب الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في  حقه في منطقة الحكم الذاتي في أقليم كوردستان واستحداث محافظة في سهل نينوى  لجميع الاقليات، كما أشاد زومايا بالدور الكبير التي تتطلع به مجموعة  أصدقاء الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في البرلمان الاوربي  ، كما تحدثا  عن المؤتمر المزمع عقده خلال الفترة القادمة تزامنا مع الذكرى الثالثة  لأحتلال الموصل وسهل نينوى من قبل داعش الارهابي .
 والجدير بالذكر ان زومايا قدم في الاجتماع  رسالتين للسيد كالر الاولى ورقة المطالب للاحزاب الكلدانية السريانية  الآشورية والثانية  رسالة تتضمن رؤية الشعبي ودعم مطالبته من اجل الدفاع عن  مناطقه التاريخية ، كما قدم المجلس الشعبي في المانيا هدية رمزية لحضارة  بلاد مابين النهرين للسيد كالر اعتزازا لمواقفه الانسانية الكبيرة  والمدافعة لحقوق الانسان والاقليات وخاصة للشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  وقد قبلها بأعتزار كبير ، من جانبه أكد السيد كالر بأنه سوف يدعم جميع ما  تضمنته الرسالتين من مطالب للأحزاب الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية والمجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري .


----------



## paul iraqe (31 مايو 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يناقش جملة من الأمور مع عدد من أعضاء الكونغرس الأمريكي في واشنطن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
    تلبية للدعوة الموجهة له من قبل مركز  لندن للأبحاث السياسية والدينية شارك السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري لمناقشة جملة من الأمور  التي تخص الشرق الأوسط وخاصة العراق ومرحلة ما بعد داعش، وأقيم هذا الحوار  في مركز لندن وبحضور عدد من أعضاء الكونغرس الأمريكي وأبرزهم تراند فرانكس  العضو في لجنة التسليح وبمشاركة بعض ممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني ومراكز  البحوث وعدد من الجنرالات الذين خدموا في العراق لعدة سنوات.
 وقال عضو الكونغرس تراند فرانكس يجب أن  يستمر دعمنا لمسيحي الشرق الأوسط وعلينا أيضا عن طريق التعليم نشر (الحرية  الدينية) ونحن نتعاطف جدا مع مسيحيي العراق وسوريا الأكثر تضرراً من هذه  الهجمة الشرسة التي هبت في الشرق الأوسط ويجب أيضا إيقاف إراقة دماء مسيحيي  مصر حيث بات مشهد استهدافهم يتكرر من بدون رادع. وبعدها تحدث السيد لؤي عن  معاناة شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وقال يجب أن يكون هناك آلية  وإستراتيجية واضحة تجاه شعبنا وخاصة في مرحلة ما بعد داعش وعليكم مراعاة  مطالبنا المشروعة ودعمها و أبرزها في المرحلة الراهنة الحماية الدولية  واستحداث محافظة في سهل نينوى والحكم الذاتي وتمكين قواتنا لحماية المنطقة  ومسك الأرض التي هي (قوات حراسات سهل نينوى) الأكثر عدداً وتجهيزاً  وتدريباً ولا يجوز تهميش سهل نينوى وسكانه وعليكم تخصيص مبالغ معينة لبناء  ما تم تدميره وتطوير المنطقة لكي تستطيع العائلات العودة إلى مناطقها  والعيش بسلام والكرامة.








​


----------



## paul iraqe (31 مايو 2017)

*وفد من وجهاء قرية شكفدلى يزور مقر المجلس الشعبي في دهوك*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتأريخ 30/5/2017 زار مقر المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في دهوك وفد من وجهاء قرية شكفدلى , تمثل بكلأ  من أبرو شاهين داود مختار القرية والسادة جبرايل دانيال وعوديشو عبد الأحد  وزهير بولص , وكان في إستقبال الوافد الزائر رئيس المجلس الشعبي شمس الدين  كوركيس وتيريزا إيشو مسؤولة مكتب دانمارك للمجلس الشعبي , قدم الوفد تهانيه  للمجلس الشعبي بمناسبة الذكرى العاشرة لتأسيسه , ثم تناقشوا حول ظروف  حياتهم المعيشية في القرية وكيفية معالجتها .















​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يونيو 2017)

*المهجرون يحتفلون بتخرج الدورة الثالثة عشرة من دورات مار أفرام لتعلم اللغة السريانية في عنكاوا*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بهنام شَمَـنّي
 إن اللغة السريانية تبقى لغة حية، رغم ما  أصابها من نكبات وما عانى منه شعبها من اضطهادات عبر الازمان والعصور. ولنا  فخر واعتزاز بها فهي التي تجمعنا وتوحدنا.
 بهذه الكلمات بدأت الطالبة "زريفة رفو"  كلمتها التي القتها بالنيابة عن زملائها الطلبة المتخرجين من دورة مار  أفرام الثالثة عشرة لتعلم اللغة السريانية خلال حفل تخرج الدورة الذي أقيم  مساء الاثنين 29 أيار الجاري تحت شعار (لغتنا السريانية أصالة وتجدد) في  كنيسة البشارة بمجمع آشتي/2 للمهجرين المسيحيين من ابناء سهل نينوى والموصل  في عنكاوا بأربيل.
 وأضافت بالرغم من تهجيرنا القسري الظالم  الذي لا زلنا نعيش أيامه الصعبة، وبالرغم من كل ما نمر به من ظروف مأساوية  ونحن بعيدين عن مدننا وقرانا، الا أنه كان هناك الكثير من الذين قاموا بفتح  الطريق ثانية لاعادة الحياة الى مسارها الطبيعي، ومنهم الاستاذ "عصام  ياكو" معلم الدورة، الذي استمر بنهجه كما كان قبل التهجير بفتح دورات تعلم  اللغة السريانية للمهجرين من ابناء شعبنا.
 هذه المرأة الستينية التي عادت الى مقاعد  الدراسة ثانية مع باقي أقرانها لتتعلم لغتها السريانية كي تتمكن من أن تكتب  وتقرأ بها فيحافظون بذلك على وجودهم وكيانهم كقول الملفونو "نعوم فائق"  (الامة التي تهمل لغتها تفقد مجدها ويضيع كيانها).
 بدأ الاحتفال بدخول موكب الطلبة المتخرجين  وهم يرتدون الازياء الفلكلورية يتقدمهم الاستاذ عصام ميخا ياكو معلم  الدورة، ليؤذن بعدها بدء الاحتفال بالنشيد الوطني العراقي منشدا باللغة  السريانية (موطني ـ أثرو ديل) رحب بعدها معلم الدورة بالحضور تبعتها قراءة  لرسالة بولس الرسول باللغة السريانية من قبل الطالب (يعقوب يوسف) ثم قراءة  مباركة من الانجيل المقدس باللغة السريانية للخورأسقف (شربل عيسو).  وألقى  الاب عمانوئيل كلو المشرف على الدورة كلمة دعا فيها جمهور الحاضرين الى  ضرورة التعلم بصورة عامة ووصفه بانه النور، وأضاف ان التعلم يجعلنا أحياء ،  كما دعا الى تعلم اللغة السريانية التي هي لغة السيد المسيح. تبع ذلك كلمة  الطلبة المتخرجين القتها الطالبة (زريفة رفو)، كما ألقت الشاعرة (بروين  شمعون) أحدى خريجات الدورات السابقة قصيدة باللغة السريانية بعنوان (دشتا  دننوي). اعقبها عرض ريبورتاج يوثق لانشطة الدورة منذ انطلاقها. بعدها تم  توزيع شهادات التخرج والهدايا على الطلبة المتخرجين ليختتم الحفل بتلاوة  بالسلام الملائكي باللغة السريانية.
 هذا وحضر حفل التخرج الخوراسقف شربل عيسو،  والاب سالم عطاالله، والمشرف على الدورة الاب عمانوئيل كلّو المشرف، وداود  بابا يعقوب عضو مجلس محافظة نينوى وباسم حبيب مدير تربية الحمدانية وعدد  من مسؤولي وممثلي الفعاليات السياسية والثقافية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني  وجمهور من ذوي الطلبة المتخرجين وسكنة المجمع.
 يذكر ان هذه هي الدورة الرابعة من دورات  تعلم اللغة السريانية بعد التهجير وتاتي الثالثة عشرة في ترتيب دورات مار  افرام لتعلم اللغة السريانية منذ انطلاقها قبل التهجير. شارك فيها 33 ثلاثة  وثلاثون طالبا، استمرت لمدة شهر من الزمان تلقوا فيها محاضرات في قراءة  وكتابة اللغة السريانية وفي قواعدها وبواقع خمسون ساعة دراسية.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يونيو 2017)

*وفد من وجهاء قرية شكفدلى يزور مقر المجلس الشعبي في دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتأريخ 30/5/2017 زار مقر المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في دهوك وفد من وجهاء قرية شكفدلى , تمثل بكلأ  من أبرو شاهين داود مختار القرية والسادة جبرايل دانيال وعوديشو عبد الأحد  وزهير بولص , وكان في إستقبال الوافد الزائر رئيس المجلس الشعبي شمس الدين  كوركيس وتيريزا إيشو مسؤولة مكتب دانمارك للمجلس الشعبي , قدم الوفد تهانيه  للمجلس الشعبي بمناسبة الذكرى العاشرة لتأسيسه , ثم تناقشوا حول ظروف  حياتهم المعيشية في القرية وكيفية معالجتها .















​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2017)

*نشاطات منظمة حمورابي في الفترة الاخيرة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بيان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تدين فيه الجريمة النكراء التي طالت مسيحيين مدنيين اقباط
 بيان:
 .منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تدين فيه الجريمة النكراء التي طالت مسيحيين مدنيين اقباط.
 تابعت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان بقلق  وحزن عميقين وقائع الجريمة النكراء المتمثلة بالاعتداء السافر على ركاب  حافلة تحمل مواطنين مدنيين اقباط في محافظة المنيا يوم الخميس 25/5/2017  والذي راح ضحيته 29 مواطنا.
  ان هذا العمل الوحشي والجبان يؤكد بما لا  يقبل الشك مدى الظلامية والوحشية والاستهانة بالحياة البشرية، مثلما يمثل  الخسة بكل ما تعني من وضاعة وحيوانية وسقوط أخلاقي لا مثيل له، وهو ما  عانيناه ونعانيه في العراق بالجرائم التي ارتكبتها المجاميع الإرهابية في  محافظة نينوى وفي غيرها من مناطق العراق من قتل واغتصاب وتهجير وسبي  ومصادرة أملاك والإجبار على تغيير الانتماءات الدينية للمسيحيين  والايزيديين والصابئة المندائيين.
  ان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان اذ تؤكد  إدانتها لكل ما حصل ، فانها ترى وكما اكدت مرارا ان مواجهة الارهاب بكل  اشكاله وانواعه وفي مقدمته الارهاب الذي تمارسه داعش، انما يتطلب حملة  دولية منظمة تستهدف معسكراته ومموليه ورعاته والمتسترين على جرائمه، وهذه  الحملة تتطلب بالضرورة الأساسية مساهمة رجال الدين في تنوير الرأي العام  العالمي ضده والكف عن التبريرات الواهية والمخادعة التي تحاول التغطية عليه  . ان الاقباط وهم المصريين الاصلاء اصحاب ارض النيل وهذا ما تعنيه كلمة  القبطي اي المصري، فلا يمكن لخطط المجرمين الدواعش النيل من ارادتهم  واصرارهم لابل استعدادهم لتقديم المزيد من التضحيات هو تحدي في عيون  الجبناء والى ان يتادب آخر المجرمين فاشلا في زعزعة الإيمان والإرادة  القوية بممارسة الجرائم القتل والاستهداف المتواصل والترهيب فلا يمكن ان  يتنازل هذا المواطن عن حقوقه لصالح المتطرفين العميان مهما لطخوا اياديهم  وتاريخهم في دماء الأبرياء.  
 =======================

 وفد من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ضم  السيدة باسكال وردا والسيد وليم وردا بمشاركة السيد دخيل الايزيدي يتفقد  مخيم الداودية للنازحين والمهجرين قسرا
 .المخيم يضم 707 عائلة من مختلف الأطياف العراقية يعيشون بشكل متواصل وبانسجام.
 .السيدة كلارا ايليا مديرة المخيم ومعاونوها يستقبلون الوفد ويقومون بجولة تفقدية.
 تفقد وفد من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  ضم السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة المنظمة والسيد وليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات  العامة فيها مخيم الداودية للنازحين والمهجرين قسرا في محافظة دهوك يوم  26/5/2017 ، وشارك في الزيارة السيد دخيل قاسم الايزيدي وزير المجتمع  المدني السابق، وكان في الاستقبال السيدة كلارا ايليا مديرة المخيم وعدد من  معاونيها وتجول الزائرون بين انحاء المخيم مستفسرين عن الأوضاع هناك، فقد  تبين ان المخيم يضم ( 707 ) عائلة من الأطياف العراقية من ايزيديين من  سنجار ومسيحيين ومسلمين وتركمان وشبك نزحوا من مدينة الموصل وضواحيها بعد  غزو داعش لها، كما تبين وجود نقص واضح في المواد الغذائية مع ملاحظة ان بعض  المواد الغذائية هي خارج مدة الصلاحية ومنها العدس والأرز، وتأكد للوفد  الزائر ان العديد من العوائل التي تتخذ من المخيم مأوى لها ان مصادر العيش  لديها قليلة وهي بحاجة الى مساعدات مالية، وتأكد ايضا ان أجهزة الاطفائيات  للسلامة من الحرائق عاطلة عن العمل، كما تبين ان عدد من المعلمين الذين  يدرسون هناك يمارسون نشاطاتهم الدراسية مجانا . وبخصوص القرطاسية فقيل انها  موجودة بكثرة كما المستلزمات الدراسية الأخرى.
  أما بشان الأوضاع  الصحية فالمخيم عموما يعاني من نقص واضح في الخدمات الطبية اللازمة وخاصة  الامراض المزمنة مما ادى الى انخفاض مستوى الوقاية من الأمراض وانتشار  بعضها بين الحين والآخر.
  هذا وضيف الشاعر خلف قاسم الايزيدي الوفد حيث تناولوا وجبة طعام أعدتها أسرته. 
 ====================

 منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تشارك في مؤتمر وورشة عقدتا في دبي
 . الناشطة ومصممة الازياء سفيرة السلام التي اعتمدتها حمورابي هديل العابد تمثل المنظمة في فعاليات المؤتمر والورشة.
 . العابد تنقل تحيات السيدة باسكال وردا  للمشاركين في هذا النشاط وتقدم عرضا للجهود التي تبذلها حمورابي في  الجانبين الحقوقي والاغاثي.
 شاركت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان في  المؤتمر الخاص بحق الأطفال في الوصول الى العدالة والورشة الإقليمية اللذان  بدءا أعمالهما في دبي يوم 22/5/2017 ، وتمخض عنهما عدد من المقترحات  واتفاقيتين الاولى هي بمثابة مذكرة تفاهم لإيقاف التطرف العنصري والديني  ونبذ الكراهية، والاتفاقية الثانية هي عبارة عن مذكرة تفاهم ايضا بين جمعية  الامارات لحقوق الانسان والمنظمة الدولية للاصلاح الجنائي، وجاءت مشاركة  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان في هذين النشاطين من خلال الناشطة الحقوقية  ومصممة الازياء سفيرة السلام التي اعتمدتها حمورابي هديل العابد، التي نقلت  للمشاركين في المؤتمر والورشة تحيات السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة المنظمة،  كما قدمت شرحا للجهود التي تبذلها حمورابي في المجالين الحقوقي والاغاثي  وما أسست من معالم لهذه النشاطات من اجل وقف الانتهاكات والتأسيس لتقاليد  عمل قائمة على احترام حقوق الانسان والتصدي لكل اشكال العزل والتهميش  والإقصاء، هذا وقد رست المناقشات والمداولات التي جرت على تأكيد المساواة  في الكرامة والحقوق وان لكل انسان الحق في حرية الدين والمعتقد وحرية اظهار  دينه أو معتقده عن طريق العبادة واقامة الشعائر والممارسة والتعليم، سواء  بمفرده أو مع جماعة، وعلى انه لا يجوز إخضاع حرية المرء في اظهار دينه او  معتقداته الا لما قد يفرضه القانون من حدود تكون ضرورية لحماية الامن العام  أو النظام العام أو الصحة العامة أو الأخلاق العامة أو حقوق الاخرين  وحرياتهم الاساسية.
  وان لكل انسان الحق في حرية الفكر والرأي  والتعبير عنه قولا وكتابة وبغير ذلك من الوسائل، والالتزام باحترام حقوق  الغير وحرياتهم، وكذلك لا يجوز تعريض أي شخص أو فئة من قبل الدولة أو  مؤسساتها وأجهزتها للتمييز على اساس الدين أو المعتقد أو العرق أو اللون أو  النوع الاجتماعي أو أي شكل من اشكال التمييز.
  وكذلك حظر كل اشكال  الدعوات الى الكراهية القومية أو العنصرية أو الدينية أو المذهبية أو  التحريض على التمييز أو التطرف أو العداوة أو العنف ضد أي جماعة، كما تحظر  أي دعوة لتبرير أو تكريس أي شكل من اشكال الكراهية العنصرية والتمييز  العنصري لاي سبب كان بين المواطنين وغيرهم من الفئات المتواجدة على اقليم  الدولة، أو بينهم وبين غيرهم من الشعوب والجماعات.
  الى ذلك أعلنت جمعية الإمارات لحقوق  الإنسان ، عن تأسيس المجلس التنفيذي لـ «ائتلاف المجتمع المدني لمكافحة  التطرف والتعصب والكراهية في المنطقة العربية»، برئاسة محمد سالم الكعبي  رئيس مجلس إدارة الجمعية، بهدف توفير وتطوير قدرات جمعيات المجتمع المدني  في مجال التخطيط، وتنفيذ برامج واستراتيجيات نبذ ومكافحة التطرف والتعصب  والكراهية، ووضع إستراتيجية موحدة لعمل الجمعيات المنطوية تحت مظلته.
  كما يسعى الائتلاف إلى التعاون والشراكة  مع الجهات الرسمية في المنطقة العربية، في وضع برامج ومقترحات وسياسات  لمكافحة التطرف والتعصب، والتنسيق مع المنظمات الدولية والإقليمية المختصة  وذات الاهتمام في ذات المجال، إلى جانب التأثير بالسياسات والتشريعات  المحلية في مجال مكافحة الكراهية التعصب والتطرف. جاء ذلك على هامش فعاليات  المؤتمر الإقليمي وبالتعاون مع الشبكة الدولية لمعلومات حقوق الطفل  (كرين)، تحت عنوان «حق الأطفال في الوصول إلى العدالة»، بمشاركة 14 دولة  عربية، و200 منظمة عربية ودولية
  وكان اليوم الأول من فعاليات مؤتمر "حق  الأطفال في الوصول إلى العدالة" استعراض العديد من النماذج العربية في هذا  الشأن، وصول الأطفال إلى العدالة، منها سلطنة عمان والكويت واليمن  والإمارات العربية وتونس ومصر والسودان والجزائر وموريتانيا، ولبنان  وفلسطين والأردن، فضلاً عن مجموعة من المنظمات الدولية المعنية بالمنطقة  العربية، كالمنظمة الدولية للإصلاح الجنائي، والحركة العالمية للدفاع عن  الأطفال، والمنظمة الدولية "مساواة الآن"، والمنظمة الدولية السويسرية "أرض  الإنسان".  
 =================

 السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تلتقي السيد فهيم عبدلله رئيس مجلس محافظة دهوك في مقر المجلس
 .التداول في شؤون حقوقية واهمية التواصل من اجل دعم قضايا حقوق الانسان.
 زارت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وزيرة الهجرة والمهجرين الاسبق، مستشارة رئيس  الجمهورية مقر مجلس محافظة دهوك يوم الأربعاء 24/5/2017 ، وكان في  استقبالها هناك السيد فهيم رئيس مجلس المحافظة وكل من اعضاء المجلس السيدة  بيريفان خلف ممثلة الايزيديين والسيد نينوس ريكاني عن الآشوريين وجرى  التشاور خلال اللقاء بشان عدد من القضايا الحقوقية وأهمية التواصل بين  المسؤولين الحكوميين ومنظمات المجتمع المدني، بما يخدم حقوق الانسان، وفي  هذا السياق تحدثت السيدة باسكال وردا عن النشاطات الحقوقية والاغاثية التي  تقوم بها منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ، مؤكدة اهمية التواصل بين الجانبين  من اجل ارساء المزيد من دعائم التعاون المثمر لغرض احترام الحقوق  الانسانية، وبالأخص حقوق المهجرين والنازحين الذين تعرضوا الى الكثير من  الماسي نتيجة الجرائم الإرهابية وما تسببت به من ظاهرة التهجير والنزوح  بسبب الويلات وجرائم داعش واشباهه  .
 ==================

 السيدة باسكال وردا والسيد وليم وردا يزوران بلدة مانكيش ويلتقيان عدد من نساء البلدة وشخصيات بارزة
 .التداول في مواضيع تتعلق بالتنمية وإيجاد فرص عمل لتعزيز الانتماء للوطن.

 تفقدت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وزيرة الهجرة والمهجرين الأسبق، مستشارة رئيس  الجمهورية بلدة مانكيش في محافظة دهوك وشاركها في الزيارة التفقدية السيد  وليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات العامة في منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ، والتقى  وفد المنظمة عدد من نساء البلدة وشخصيات اخرى من المهتمين بالشؤون الحقوقية  والتنموية ، وجرى البحث خلال اللقاء في الجوانب المتعلقة لتطوير المستوى  الاقتصادي والحركة التنموية في المنطقة بهدف التقليل من هجرة العقول  وبالأخص في صفوف الشباب.. كما أصغت السيدة رئيسة منظمة حمورابي الى مطالب  تخص النساء بشان الملل الذي يصيبهن من تفشي ظاهرة البطالة بشكل يفقد الأمل  لدى الشابات والأمهات اللواتي بعمر العمل والنشاط. فدعت رئيسة حمورابي  النساء الى اخذ المبادرات فيما يثمر إبداعاتهن من اجل خلق سوق عمل والقضاء  على البطالة والهجرة  .


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق يرافقه آمر لواء حراسات سهل نينوى يزور قاطع عمليات الفوج الثالث من اللواء في سهل نينوى الشمالي*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/

 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
 قام النائب رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب  العراقي عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي يرافقه العميد عامر شمعون آمر لواء حراسات  سهل نينوى والعقيد وسيم كوركيس معاون آمر اللواء وعدد من ضباط اللواء  بزيارة ميدانية الى قاطع عمليات الفوج الثالث في سهل نينوى الشمالي.
 وشملت الزيارة مناطق بعشيقة وبحزاني  وتللسقف وباقوبا، تفقدوا خلالها مقرات القيادة الفرعية في هذه المناطق ومقر  الفوج الثالث في بلدة تللسقف. استمع فيها الوفد الى ايجاز قدمه آمر الفوج  وألضباط آمري السرايا عن حدود قواطع عملياتهم وانتشار قواتهم فيها.   
 ووقف الوفد خلال الزيارة على درجة  الاستعداد العسكري لدى الضباط والمقاتلين في هذا القاطع وادائهم لواجباتهم  المكلفون بها في حماية أمن هذه البلدات والصعوبات والمشاكل التي يواجهونها  خلال ادائهم لمهمتهم الامنية.
 وأثنى النائب رائد اسحق وأعضاء الوفد على  الانضباط العالي لدى منتسبي الفوج والتزامهم بالاوامر الصادرة من قياداتهم  العسكرية وحرصهم العالي على  تنفيذ مهامهم على أكمل وجه.
 كما زار النائب القاضي رائد اسحق والوفد  المرافق له محكمة بعشيقة وكان في استقبالهم القاضي رائد حميد المصلح الذي  أطلعهم على سير العمل في المحكمة. 










































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2017)

*زيارة تفقدية لموقع مشروع بناء كنيسة أم النور في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 قام مدير عام شؤون المسيحيين في اقليم  كوردستان خالد البير برفقة نيافة المطران مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف رئيس  ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان للسريان الارثوذكس بزيارة تفقدية  لموقع مشروع بناء كنيسة ام النور في عنكاوا، واطلع مدير عام شؤون المسيحيين  ونيافة المطران نيقوديموس على مراحل سير عمل بناء المشروع الذي تبلغ مساحة  الارض المخصصة للكنيسة الفين ومئتين وثلاثين مترا مربعا اما مساحة الطابق  الارضي فتبلغ تسعمئة واثنين وستين مترا مربعا وقال مدير عام شؤون المسيحيين  في الاقليم خالد البير إن هذه الكنيسة هي من ضمن الكنائس الثلاث التي تشيد  في عنكاوا حيث ان الاراضي التي تشيد عليها هذه الكنائس كانت الطوائف  المسيحية قد حصلت عليها بفضل جهود الاستاذ سركيس اغا جان اضافة الى المنح  والسلف المالية التي تقدم للكنائس من أجل استكمال مراحل البناء واضاف البير  قائلا إن وزارة الاوقاف والشؤون الدينية في الاقليم خصصت مبلغ مليارين  ونصف المليار دينار عراقي لبناء كنيسة ام النوركمرحلة اولى وهذا يأتي ضمن  دعم واهتمام وزارة الاوقاف بالكنائس ودور العبادة في الاقليم
 وقال مهندس المشروع زيد النسر إن هذه  الكنيسة تتسع لألف شخص وتتكون من فضاء الكنيسة الوسطي وغرف الشمامسة عدد 2  ومنطقة المعمودية وفضاء خاص معزول للاطفال، وأضاف النسر قائلا هناك ناقوس  خاص بالكنيسة يبلغ ارتفاعه اثنين وعشرين مترا اما ارتفاع القبة مع الصليب  فيبلغ اثنين وعشرين مترا فاصلة وسبعمئة سنتمتر وصمم الاساس الكونكريتي بشكل  يعطي حرية التقطيع في داخل الكنيسة حيث كان لشكل الكنيسة المميز ولضرورة  عدم وضع اعمدة وسطية تخترق مجال الرؤية في الفضاء الوسطي الرئيس قد دفع  المصمم الى استعمال هيكل مركب من أعمدة وجسور حديدية مع جدران كونكريتية  واشار النسر الى مراعاة الجانب الروحي في الكنيسة فهي وفق معايير تصميم  الكنائس الارثوذكسية مع معالجات رخامية حديثة تعكس روح الحداثة كما إن  للكنيسة ثلاثة مداخل تتلائم مع المباني المكونة للمجمع هذا وكان تصميم  الكنيسة قد تم اختياره من قبل لجنة حكم هندسية من بين خمسة تصاميم قدمها  مهندسون مختلفون في مسابقة معمارية أعدت لهذا الغرض .

































​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يونيو 2017)

*منظمة شلومو للتوثيق تلتقي مع مسؤول الديانات والمذاهب المضطهدة في الاتحاد الاوربي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بروكسل / بلجيكا
 أجتمع يوم الجمعة 2حزيران2017 في العاصمة  بروكسل السيد سمير بطرس جودا عضو لجنة العلاقات الخارجية لمنظمة شلومو  للتوثيق مع السيد جان فيغل مسؤول لجنة الديانات والمذاهب المضطهدة في  الاتحاد الاوربي ، وقد استمع السيد فيغل بحزن والم شديد القصص المروعة  للنازحين والناجيات والناجين من المسيحيين من ابناء الشعب الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري والارمن ، كما قدم جودا في الاجتماع التقرير الصادر  لمنظمة شلومو حول الانتهاكات التي تعرض لها المسيحيين الى جانب مخاوف  النازحين من العودة الى مناطقهم دون ضمانات وحماية دولية ، وعدم الاهتمام  من قبل الحكومة العراقية بأوضاع الاقليات الى جانب التصريحات غير المسؤولة  لرئيس الوقف الشيعي بتكفير المسيحيين .
 من جانبه تعهد فيغل انه سوف يتم مناقشة  الحماية الدولية لسهل نينوى وابدى حرصه بضرورة العمل على حماية الاقليات  في  الموصل وسهل نينوى .


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يونيو 2017)

*احتفالية تخرج روضة يسوع الطفل في أربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعداد / توفيق سعيد
 تحت شعار ( دعوا الاطفال يأتون الي  ولاتمنعوهم ) أقامت روضة يسوع الطفل في اوزال ستي منطقة كزنزان بأربيل  احتفالية تخرج حضرها الاباء الكهنة والراهبات وجمع كبير من اهالي  المتخرجين.
 ابتدأت الاحتفالية بكلمة ترحيبية من عريف  الحفل والنشيد الوطني العراقي, ثم القت مديرة روضة يسوع الطفل الراهبة  ابتهاج كلمة شكرت فيها جميع من عمل وتعاون في تسيير الامور العامة لهم  واكدت مسؤوليتها عن اعداد الاطفال لمستقبل افضل .
 مدير منظمة AVSI (افسي) سيمون وهي منظمة  المتطوعين للخدمة الدولية خلال كلمته اكد على سعادته بهذا الحفل وشكر  الراهبات والمعلمات لآداء واجبهم بشكل رائع وشكر الشعب الايطالي لتبرعه في  مساعدة المهجرين قسرا من اراضيهم وابدى استعداد منظمته لدعم الطفولة بعد  عودتهم إلى بلداتهم في سهل نينوى .
 بدأت الاحتفالية باوبريت ( في البدء كانت  الارض خاوية ) ثم فعالية بعنوان ( احبك يا أمي باللغة الانكليزية ) وتناوبت  الفعاليات .. الفصول الاربعة .. بناء الوطن .. أوبريت ليبشر له المزامير  .. طيري طيري .. اجمل الكلمات .. رقصة الفأرة .. نشيد يا أم الله .
 بعدها تم توزيع الشهادات على الاطفال  جميعا، ثم اختتمت الاحفالية بأنشودة مشتركة ( يابوخا بسيما ) ، ليبارك الرب  شعبنا ولنرتقي به دوما في كل الجوانب وخصوصا الطفل لنتطلع إلى مستقبل  افضل.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يونيو 2017)

*مجلس أعيان بغديدا يعقد إجتماعاً لهيئته الإدارية ويناقش أوضاع شعبنا*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقد مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا، إجتماعاً لهيئته الإدارية، مساء يوم الجمعة 2 حزيران 2017، وفي مقره البديل في عنكاوا.
 في بداية الإجتماع قدَّم رئيس المجلس نبذة  عن نشاطات المجلس خلال الفترة السابقة، والنشاطات التي ينوي المجلس القيام  بها خلال الفترة القادمة.
 ناقش المجتمعون أوضاع أبناء شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري بعد تحرير آخر ما تبقى من مناطقهم التاريخية من  قبل تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام المتمثِّل بتنظيم "داعش"  الإرهابي، والإقتراحات والحلول التي تمكِّنهم من تجاوز هذه الأزمة التي  قاربت ثلاث سنوات.
 وناقش المجتمعون ضرورة وجود حماية كافية  لمنطقة سهل نينوى والتعويض المجزي لما لحق بأملاكهم من أضرار وأهمية دخول  جميع القوَّات العسكرية التابعة لتنظيمات شعبنا وبالأخص لواء حراسات سهل  نينوى لدورها السابق في حماية المنطقة منذ عام 2004 ولحد 6 آب 2014 لثقلها  العددي والعسكري في حماية المنطقة.
 وشدَّد المجتمعون على أهمية إعمار منطقة  سهل نينوى المنكوبة والتي تعرَّضت إلى الهدم والحرق المتعمِّد والسرقة من  قبل عناصر "داعش" الإرهابية، مطالبين من الحكومة العراقية بإيلاء هذا  الموضوع الأهمية القصوى من خلال إعمار البنى التحتية والمؤسسات الحكومية  والدين، مع تعويض المتضرِّرين، سيما وأن التأخير بهذا الموضوع قد يسبِّب  بزيادة نزيف الهجرة المتفشِّي بين أبناء المنطقة بعد فقدانهم لدورهم  ومحالهم، حيث أن أكثر من 50%ناقش المجتمعون أوضاع أبناء شعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري بعد تحرير آخر ما تبقى من مناطقهم التاريخية من قبل تنظيم  الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام المتمثِّل بتنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي.
 وأكَّد المجتمعون على أهمية إعادة جميع  الدوائر والمؤسسات الحكومية التي نقلت من الموصل إلى مواقع بديلة في  المنطقة، لأن المنطقة أصبحت تعجُّ بالغرباء مما أشاع فوضى كبيرة فيها، وهذا  سيؤخِّر عودة أبناء المنطقة إليها.
 كما توصَّل المجتمعون إلى إتِّخاذ عدد من القرارات المهمَّة التي تخصُّ أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وقضاياهم.
 ترأس الإجتماع السيد اسطيفو جميل حبش رئيس المجلس، وبحضور والسيد يوسف طانيوس القس اسحق نائب الرئيس وأعضاء الهيئة الإدارية.














​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يونيو 2017)

*أحتفالية رهبانية بنات مريم الكلدانيات بأختتام الشهر المريمي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم- ستيفان شاني/
 احتفلت رهبانية بنات مريم الكلدانيات يوم  الأربعاء الموافق 31/ آيار/ 2017، بتذكار تكليل مريم العذراء ملكة الكون،  حيث أستهل الإحتفال بصلاة مسبحة الوردية وتأمل الشهر المريمي ومن ثم طلبة  العذراء مريم، ومن ثم ترأس الأب الفاضل سالم ساكا القداس الإلهي واشترك معه  الأباء الكهنة الأفاضل: الأب افرام كليانا والأب رويال القادم من إيبارشية  مار بطرس الكلدانية/ سان دييغو، كما واشترك الأب جنان شامل؛ الأب سمير  صليوا؛ الأب دنخا جولا والأب نجيب الدومنيكي بمشاركة تلاميذ معهد شمعون  الصفا الكهنوتي وتلاميذ المعهد الكهنوتي القادمين من إيبارشية مار توما  الكلدانية/ ميشيغن؛ والرئيسة العامة لرهبانية بنات مريم الكلدانيات وراهبات  من مختلف الرهبانيات وجمع غفير من مؤمني الإيبارشية. ختم الإحتفال برتبة  تتويج العذراء مريم وزياح بتمثال العذراء فاتيما حول مبنى الدير...  
 فيما يلي عظة الأب سالم ساكا بهذه المناسبة:
 أنَّه لشيء رائع أن نصلّي ونطلب شفاعة  أمنا مريم، ونُخصِّص لها أعياد ومناسبات خاصّة، نشيد فيها بفضائلها وخاصّة  في إيمانها ومحبتها الخالصة لنا نحن أبناؤها. وهاهوذا اليوم، ونحن مجتمعين  في باحة هذا الدير المبارك، نحتفل بعيد أمنا مريم العذراء، وفيه أيضاً نختم  الشهر المكرَّس لإكرامها. لكن الشيء الأروع من كلّ ذلك، هو أن نترك المجال  لمريم أمنا لكي تكلّمنا وتحدِّثنا عن حياتها الإيمانية وكيف جسدته في  حياتها.
 لقد كان إيمان مريم، ثقة كاملة وإستسلام  كلي لمشيئة الربّ "ها أنا أمة الربّ، فليكن لي حسب قولك". لا خوف فيه وبدون  جدال "الروح القدس يحلّ عليك...".
 جسَّدت مريم إيمانها من خلال إستعدادها  لخدمة القريب وخاصّة المحتاجين. فما أن سمعت بحبل نسيبتها اليصابات حتى  أسرعت الى خدمتها. كما جسدته من خلال تواضعها "لقد نظر الى تواضع أمته".  والمتواضع من جهة هو الذي يعرف أنه بحاجة مستمرة لنعمة الله "بدوني لا  تستطيعون أن تعملوا شيئاً". ومن جهةٍ أخرى، أنَّه ومهما كانت إمكانياته،  لكنَّه يبقى بحاجة للآخر. المتواضع إذن هو الذي يرضى بفرح على تدخل الله  المستمر في حياته لكي يحمل خطيئته، وبنفس الوقت أن يتدخّل في حياة الآخرين  ليمنحهم الفرح والسعادة وأن يساعدهم في حمل أثقالهم وهفواتهم.  
 لا ننسى بأن احتفالنا في هذا اليوم وبهذه  المناسبة، له طابع خاصّ. حيث كرَّست الكنيسة هذه السنة 2017 للاحتفال  بالذكرى المئوية على ظهورات العذراء مريم في فاطمة- البرتغال لثلاثة أطفال:  فرانسوا، أياسانت ولوسيا.
 كان العالم يعيش أجواء الحرب العالمية  الأولى. لذا كان بحاجة الى الأمن والسلام. لذلك طلبت أمنا مريم ومن خلال  الأطفال الثلاثة، من جميع الناس ليصلّوا من أجل السلام، لأن البشرية مقبلة  الى جهنم. ألسنا نحن أيضاً، في أيامنا هذه نعيش ذات الأجواء، أجواء الحرب  والصراعات، أجواء القتل والسلب، أجواء الاضطهاد والتهجير. فكم علينا نحن  أيضاً أن نصلّي من أجل السلام. لكن لا ننسى بأن السلام لا يأتي من هنا أو  هناك، لأن السلام يُصنع. ونحن الذين يجب أن يصنعوه "طوبى لفاعلي  السلام...". ولا نتوقع السلام على مستوى العالمي، بينما الإنسان على مستوى  فرد يعيش حالة صراع داخلي وحالة الطياشة. وعلى مستوى جماعة، كالعائلة مثلاً  وهي تعيش حالة التفكك والانقسام وعدم الاستقرار. إذن، لكي نحصل ونصل الى  السلام الدولي أو العالمي، علينا أن نصنعه أولاً في ذواتنا، عائلاتنا،  مجتمعنا.
 كما دعت مريم في ظهوراتها للأطفال الثلاثة  الى التوبة الحقيقية. لقد حاول الانسان، ولا زال في أن يصنع تاريخه دون  الله. لقد نسى الانسان الله وتركه، متوقعاً حياة أفضل بدونه. لكن حيث لا  يوجد الله هناك الدمار والهلاك. لذلك دعت مريم البشرية إلى أن يعودوا  ويتوبوا الى الله. كم عالمنا اليوم بحاجة الى هذه التوبة الحقيقية والعودة  الى الله الذي به فقط الحياة الحقيقية.
 سنقوم بعد نهاية القداس بتطواف حول بناية  الدير. سيكون تمثال العذراء فاطمة أمامنا ونحن خلفه. هذا التطواف لا يعني  مسيرة مكانية فقط تدوم 15-20 دقيقية وبعد ذلك ينتهي كلّ شيء. لكن معنى  التطواف هو حجّنا، مسيرتنا خلف أمنا مريم طيلة أيام حياتنا لأنَّها مثالنا،  وقدوتنا ونموذجاً لنا في حياتنا الأرضية. لذلك ستشير الى كلّ واحد منا  قائلة "أفعلوا ما يقوله لكم".


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يونيو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (3 يونيو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2017)

*منظمة شلومو للتوثيق تستضيف هيئة التحقيق وجمع الأدلة والمعالجة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
      استضافت منظمة شلومو للتوثيق فريق من  هيئة التحقيق وجمع الادلة والمعالجة المشكلة من رئاسة الوزراء في إقليم  كوردستان اللجنة العليا للتعريف بجرائم الإبادة الجماعية يوم السبت الموافق  13/ 5/ 2017 في مقرها الكائن في مجمع كرمليس للنازحين والتي بدأت أعمالها  التحقيقية يوم الاحد 14 /5 2017 في مقر المنظمة حيث قامت باستقبال اعداد من  أبناء شعبنا الناجين من براثن داعش والذين تعرّضوا الى الانتهاكات  والجرائم وبلغ عدد القضايا التي دونت إفادات المشتكين فيها 72 قضية حيث  تعامل المحققين برئاسة الرائد سالار عابد محمد بكل شفافية مع المشتكين  لاستحصال الحقائق عن الجرائم التي مورست ضدهم ودام عمل لجان التحقيق مدة  عشرة أيام وبالتنسيق المباشر مع منظمة شلومو التي زودت هيئة التحقيق وجمع  الأدلة والمعالجة بالمعلومات الدقيقة حول هذه الجرائم. كما قام القاضي ايمن  مصطفى محمد خالد رئيس هيئة التحقيق وجمع الأدلة والمعالجة بزيارة الى مقر  المنظمة حيث التقى برئيس المنظمة خالص ايشوع وعدد من أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية  للمنظمة حيث اطلع القاضي ايمن على عمل المنظمة في رصد وتوثيق الجرائم  والانتهاكات التي مورست بحق أبناء شعبنا كما اطلع على أرشيف المنظمة وطريقة  تنظيم الاستمارات الخاصة بالتوثيق والاضابير والذي بدوره أشاد بهذا العمل  الكبير التي نذرت منظمة شلومو نفسها من خلال هيئتها الإدارية والمتطوعين  الميدانيين نقل الحقيقة الى اصقاع العالم لكي يعرف الأساليب التي مورست ضد  المسيحيين من قتل واستعباد وتغير دين.
 وفي يوم الأربعاء 23 /5/2017 زار رئيس  الهيئة القاضي ايمن بصحبة رئيس المنظمة خالص ايشوع وعضو الهيئة الإدارية  للمنظمة صباح رفو ورئيس لجنة التحقيق الرائد سالار عابد محمد نيافة المطران  مار نيقوديموس متي داود شرف الذي رحب برئيس الهيئة والضيوف مبادراً تثمينه  لعمل هيئة التحقيق والنتائج التي تتوصل اليها لتكون مستمسكاً قانونياً على  حجم الجرائم والانتهاكات التي مارسها داعش ضد المسيحيين في الموصل وسهل  نينوى، كذلك إمكانية إيصال هذه الملفات الى أصحاب القرار الدولي والمحاكم  الخاصة المحلية ومحكمة الجنايات الدولية.
 وستواصل هيئة التحقيق وجمع الأدلة  والمعالجة عملها التحقيقي وتدوين إفادات المشتكين بعد عيد الفطر المبارك في  مقر منظمة شلومو للتوثيق.

































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2017)

*البدء بصيانة كاتدرائية مار يوسف في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/
 زار صباح يوم السبت ٣ حزيران ٢٠١٧ غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة صاحبي السيادة مار رمزي كرمو  ومار باسيليوس يلدو كاتدرائية مار يوسف الكلدانية في الكرادة – خربنده،  واطلع غبطته على عملية صيانة الكنيسة بشكل يحافظ على ريازتها وطابعها  الطقسي.













​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2017)

*باسكال وردا تصف رسالة قداسة البابا فرنسيس بمناسبة شهر رمضان بأنها وثيقة أمل من اجل أقامة السلام على الأرض*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  وصفت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وزيرة الهجرة والمهجرين الأسبق، الرسالة التي وجهها  قداسة البابا فرنسيس يوم الجمعة 2/6/2017 بمناسبة شهر رمضان بأنها تمثل  وثيقة أمل من اجل إقامة السلام على الأرض وحماية كوكبنا من كل أشكال  الاستئثار والنزعات الانغلاقية.
  وأضافت السيدة وردا في تصريح لمندوب  شبكة نركال الاخبارية ان هذه الرسالة بالمعاني الروحية بمثابة رسم لخارطة  طريق تنقذ البشرية من ويلات الإرهاب والتسلط ونزعات الحقد.
  وكان قداسة البابا قد وجه تلك الرسالة  التي دعا فيها المسيحيين والمسلمين الى الدفاع عن البيئة وكوكب الأرض "  منزلنا المشترك " مؤكدا انه "لا يستطيع اى شخص أو أمة أو شعب، ان يفرض  مفهومه الحصرى لكوكب الأرض".
  ويؤكد الفاتيكان فى هذه الرسالة "تضامن"  العالم الكاثوليكي مع المسلمين خلال شهر رمضان، كما يدعو اتباع الديانتين  المسيحية والإسلامية والبشرية جمعاء إلى البدء بـ"حوار جديد حول طريقة بناء  مستقبل الأرض"، ووقع الرسالة الكاردينال جان-لوى توران رئيس المجلس  البابوى للحوار بين الأديان.
  وجاء في الرسالة ان "الازمة البيئية دعوة  إلى تحول داخلى عميق"، مشيرا إلى البابا فرنسيس ورسالته حول حماية البيئة،  ويوجه الفاتيكان كل سنة منذ 1967 رسالة صداقة وتضامن مع الإسلام خلال شهر  رمضان المبارك  .


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2017)

*فيديو.. ميسان.. كنائس المسيحيين تمثل مقصداً لأصحاب الحاجات والنذور*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- NRT/

 يمثل مسيحيو محافظة ميسان مكوناً أساسيا  من مكونات المحافظة ، فيما تشكل كنائسهم مقصداً للراغبين بتقديم النذور  والدعاء بالرزق لجميع طوائف المدينة. التفاصيل في سياق التقرير التالي: 



[YOUTUBE]s5Nx0Nu3m28[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يونيو 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يتفقد كنيستي مار بولس ومار كوركيس في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 تفقدَ غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو مساء يوم الاثنين 5 حزيران  2017 كنيسة مار بولس الرسول في الزعفرانية، والتقى بالمونسنيور مشتاق زنبقة  راعي الكنيسة، وبعد الاطمئنان على صحته، طلب منه التقاعد لأسباب العمر  والصحة، كما شكره على خدمته الطويلة في الكنيسة.
 بعد ذلك توجه غبطته ومعاونه الى كنيسة مار  كوركيس في بغداد الجديدة واطلع غبطة البطريرك على الدورة التأهيلية لمعلمي  التعليم المسيحي في بغداد وشجعهم على التنشئة المستدامة، كما شكر الاب  ميسر بهنام، راعي الكنيسة على جهوده وخدمته لأبناء الكنيسة مع معاونه الاب  ريان باكوس. والتقى قبل مغادرته في ملعب الكنيسة بشباب فريق كنيسة الصعود  ومار كوركيس اثناء المباراة بينهما بكرة القدم.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يونيو 2017)

*الكونغرس الأمريكي يقدم مشروع قرار ملزم H.R. 379 لمساعدة ودعم المسيحيين والايزيدين للعودة إلى مناطقهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 صرح السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري أن الكونغرس الأمريكي  قدم مشروع قرار ملزم H.R. 379 لمساعدة ودعم المسيحيين والايزيدين للعودة  إلى مناطقهم بعد أن ارتكبت الإبادة الجماعية بحقهم وتم تهجيرهم قسراً من  قبل التنظيم الإرهابي داعش.
 وكما يحتوي القرارعلى عدة فقرات ومنها: -
 إنشاء فئة جديدة من اللاجئين المعنيين  بالشؤون الإنسانية الخاصة، وتصنيف الأقليات الدينية العراقية والسورية  الذين ينتمون إلى أقلية في بلدهم الأصلي كأولوية في تلقي المساعدات  الإنسانية والحماية وتأهيلهم من جديد لاستعادة حياتهم في مناطقهم التاريخية  التي احتلتها داعش.
 يقوم وزير الدفاع الأمريكي بتقديم تقرير  يحتوي على برتوكول بخصوص إنقاذ ورعاية ومعاملة الايزيدين والمسيحيين والشبك  والتركمان الذين تم إنقاذهم من قبضة الدولة الإسلامية (داعش). ويجب تقديم  هذا التقرير في موعد أقصاه 60 يوماً من تاريخ سن هذا القانون ومن ثم يقدم  هذا التقرير إلى الكونغرس الأمريكي.
 وضع برامج للأقليات الدينية والعرقية  لتمكينهم لاستمرار حياتهم ومنع الأزمات في المستقبل. كبرامج الرعاية الصحية  والدعم النفسي والاجتماعي. ويقوم وزير الخارجية الأمريكي، بالتشاور مع  مدير وكالة التنمية الدولية التابعة للولايات المتحدة، لوضع برنامج لتوفير  الرعاية الصحية والدعم النفسي والاجتماعي لأفراد الطوائف الأيزيدية  والمسيحية والشبك والتركمانية الذين شردتهم الدولة الإسلامية. ويوفر هذا  البرنامج الصحة النفسية والدعم النفسي والاجتماعي للأطفال من هذه الأقليات،  مع التركيز بشكل خاص على توفير الخدمات للناجيات من الاسترقاق الجنسي في  ظل تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية. يجب تقديم تقرير في موعد أقصاه 60 يوماً من  تاريخ سن هذا القانون ويتم تقديمه إلى الكونغرس الأمريكي.






​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يونيو 2017)

*سهرة صلاة للرهبانيات النسائية عشية عيد حلول الروح القدس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 ماسير رافة
 أقيم مساء يوم السبت المصادف ٣/٦/٢٠١٧  سهرة صلاة لنيل مواهب الروح القدس في كنيسة الدير الام لراهبات بنات مريم  الكلدانيات في المسبح/ بغداد. اشتركت فيه اخواتنا الراهبات الدومنيكات  للقديسة كاترينا، الراهبات الدومنيكات لتقدمة العذراء القديسة، راهبات  القلب الاقدس، اخوات يسوع الصغيرات، ومكرسات بيت عنيا. بعد ذلك، كان عشاء  المحبة في جو اخوي.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يونيو 2017)

*بالصور.. كادر قناة عشتار يرافق غبطة البطريرك مار لويس ساكو خلال زيارته للموصل *




 عشتارتيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يونيو 2017)

*الأساقفة الكلدان: المسيحيون المجروحون من الأحداث يحتاجون للوحدة والتضامن*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/


 فيما يلي التوصيات التي انبثقت في ختام  اجتماع الأساقفة الكلدان في العراق، برئاسة البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو،  خلال اجتماعهم في مقر البطريركية الصيفي في بلدة عنكاوا، أربيل، يوم السابع  من حزيران 2017:
 1- الكنيسة الكلدانية بكل مؤسساتها  وإمكانياتها، تقف إلى جانب العائلات المهجرة والمتعففة إلى النهاية، وسوف  تبذل كل جهدها لمساعدتهم على العودة إلى بلداتهم وبيوتهم من خلال إصلاح ما  تهدم منها، والمطالبة بتوفير الأمان والسلام الدائمين والدفاع عن حقوقهم.  لذلك ندعوهم إلى الصبر والتمسك بالإيمان والرجاء بأن الظلم مهما كان ثقيلاً  سيعبر، ونشجعهم على العودة بثقة إلى بيوتهم ومسك أرضهم. وبهذه المناسبة لا  يسعنا سوى تقديم الشكر لإقليم كوردستان الذي استقبلهم، وكذلك لقرانا  الكلدانية وكنائسنا التي احتضنتهم، وللجمعيات الخيرية الكنسية ومنظمات  المجتمع المدني التي لا تزال تغيثهم.
 2- لمواجهة تحديات الهجرة التي تنخر  وجودنا في العراق والمنطقة وتداعياتها والتشتت القائم بين صفوف المسيحيين،  يضم الاباء الأساقفة صوتهم الى صوت غبطة البطريرك ساكو والرابطة الكلدانية  في دعوتهما المسيحيين الى تبني تسمية "المكون المسيحي" في هذه المرحلة  الراهنة والحفاظ على التسميات القومية الخاصة. أما في موضوع العمل المسكوني  والوحدة يبقى إيمان الكنيسة الكلدانية ثابتًا ورجاؤها وطيدًا بتوصل  الكنائس إلى تأسيس "مجلس كنائس العراق" على قاعدة فكرية وروحية مسيحية  وتنظيمية منهجية واضحة. فالمسيحيون المجروحون بمرارة من الظروف التي  يعيشونها يحتاجون أن يشعروا بالوحدة ومضامينها، ومد جسور اللقاء والتضامن.
 3- الكنيسة الكلدانية تضم صوتها إلى صوت  العديد من العراقيين من أجل إقامة دولة وطنية حديثة تطبق العدالة والمساواة  والقوانين على الجميع، دولة المواطنة ترسخ الوحدة وتستثمر ثروات البلد من  أجل مستقبل مشرق للعراقيين الذين يعانون منذ سنوات طوال من حروب وصراعات.  لا سلام من دون مصالحة حقيقية. كما يمد الآباء الأساقفة يدهم الى المرجعيات  الإسلامية الرشيدة للحوار الصادق، والتعاون لمواجهة التحديات الكبيرة التي  نمر بها، والسعي معًا للإسهام في بناء مجتمعاتنا بشكل سليم من خلال تفعيل  مبادرات الصداقة والسلام، ونبذ العنف وتفكيك التطرف الظلامي بجميع أنواعه،  الذي ينشر الكراهية والحقد خصوصًا ضد المسيحيين والمكونات الأخرى، وينتهك  قدسية الدين وحرمة حياة الناس ويهدد وحدة الوطن وأمنه.
 4- إزاء التحديات الكبيرة التي نواجهها في  الداخل ولجوء البعض إلى النقد غير المسؤول في المواقع الإلكترونية ووسائل  التواصل الاجتماعي، يدعو الآباء الأساقفة الكتاب هؤلاء إلى الالتزام  بالمهنية العالية والموضوعية الدقيقة في الكتابة وبأسلوب لائق وحضاري يخدم  ولا يهدم. فالكتابة والإعلام مسؤولية كبيرة لها قواعدها، وليست عبثًا  "كيفيًا" لقلب الحقيقة وخلط الأمور وخلق بلبلة. الكتابة تتطلب ثقافة رصينة،  ومعرفة واسعة واعتماد المعلومات من مصادرها، وخصوصًا أن ثمة قضايا لها  حساسية تؤثر سلبًا على وجودنا، نتمنى أن يكون الهدف من الإعلام خدمة الخير  العام، فالكلمة النبيلة تصان كالشرف.
 5- الكنيسة الكلدانية باتت متواجدة في  العديد من بلدان العالم، وبسبب قلة عدد الكهنة، يدعو الآباء الأساقفة  رعاياها في عموم الدول إلى إعطاء موضوع الدعوات الكهنوتية والرهبانية أهمية  كبيرة. ونغتنم هذه الفرصة ونحن لا نزال في أجواء عيد حلول الروح القدس  لتوجيه تحية شكر وتقدير للآباء الكهنة على صمودهم وبقائهم أمناء تجاه خدمة  رعاياهم بالرغم من الظروف القاسية بروحانية عالية.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يونيو 2017)

*تجمع الجمعيات الخيرية المسيحية: هجرة 50- 80 ٪ من السكان المسيحيين في العراق وسوريا*







(AP Photo/Cengiz Yar) ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- بغداد اليوم/

 تقرير جديد يقدّر أن 50-80٪ من السكان  المسيحيين في العراق وسوريا، قد هاجروا منذ بداية الحرب الأهلية السورية في  عام 2011. ياتي هذا التقرير بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات من بدء سيطرة تنظيم داعش  على مدينة الموصل العراقية.
 وقال التقرير الذي أصدره تجمع الجمعيات  الخيرية المسيحية الذي يدعى" الابواب المفتوحة في الشرق الاوسط" إن "وصول  تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" لم يكن سوى نقطة تحول في بنية الشرائح المسيحية  في سوريا والعراق، حيث شهد المسيحيون "خسارة شاملة للأمل في مستقبل كريم  وآمن" في بلادهم".
 ويشير التقرير أيضا إلى أن بالنسبة  للمسيحيين الذين استقروا في أماكن أخرى، لديهم "حافز ضئيل" للعودة، حيث قال  العديد من الذين أجريت معهم مقابلات إن "الشرق الأوسط لم يعد موطنا  للمسيحيين".
 وفي ورقة دعا فيها القائمون على التجمع،  ان على الاتحاد الأوروبي انشاء "آلية مساءلة" تتعامل مع حوادث الاضطهاد  والتمييز الديني والعرقي في العراق وسوريا.
 حيث تضمنت الدعوة إن "إنشاء آلية مساءلة  وطنية للمظالم هو حل طويل الأجل يهدف إلى إعادة الإيمان بنظام يضمن لجميع  الطوائف الدينية والعرقية ترسيخٌ لمبدأ المواطنة، وان الاقليات مواطنون  متساوون بأستحقاقهم للحماية، وفي الوقت نفسه، يجب على الحكومات ردع الجهات  المتوحشة التي تضر بهذه المكونات".
 وحثَّ التجمع، الاتحاد الأوروبي على  "الدعوة إلى إنشاء الآلية من خلال اتصالاتها مع الحكومتين العراقية  والسورية" وتوفير التمويل والدعم التقني والرصد، وينبغي أن تكون الآلية،  التي تضيفها الجمعيات الخيرية، شفافة وشاملة، بما يكفل تمثيل جميع أصحاب  المصلحة الرئيسية على جميع المستويات (الحكومة وقادة المجتمعات المحلية  والمجتمع المدني والجمهور).
 يقر التقرير ان هناك" صعوبة إنتاج أرقام  محددة للمسيحين المهاجرين والنازحين من سوريا والعراق، حيث يقدر أن عدد  المسيحيين في العراق قد انخفض من 300،000 في عام 2014 إلى 200،000-250،000  اليوم - والكثير منهم الآن مشردون داخليا
 في سوريا، تقدر الجمعيات الخيرية أن عدد المسيحيين البالغ عددهم 2 مليون نسمة في عام 2011 قد "انخفض إلى النصف تقريبا".
 ويعتقد أن عددا أكبر من المسيحيين قد  غادروا سوريا، ولكن فقط لأن العدد الأولي للسكان كان أعلى، وفقا للتقرير،  الذي يضيف أن نسبة أكبر من مسيحيين العراق قد غادروا البلاد.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يسلم ورقة مطالب ورسالة للبرلمان الاوربي تؤكدان على مطالب شعبنا  في سهل نينوى  *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بروكسل

المجلس  الشعبي يسلم ورقة مطالب الأحزاب والتنظيمات الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية  ورسالة المجلس الشعبي للبرلمان الاوربي تؤكدان على مطالب شعبنا في الحماية  الدولية والحكم الذاتي واستحداث محافظة في سهل نينوى  

 سلم كامل زومايا مسؤول المانيا للمجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري رسالتين للبرلمان الاوربي خلال  مشاركة  المجلس الشعبي لأعمال مؤتمر " نينوى ما بعد داعش" الذي انعقد في بروكسل 6  حزيران 2017 برعاية أكبر كتلتين في البرلمان الاوربي  وهما كتلة حزب الشعب  الاوربي والتحالف الديمقراطي للاشتراكيين، وقد تضمنت الرسالتين الموجهتين  للمؤتمر من قبل الاحزاب والتنظيمات الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية والمجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في المانيا مجموعة مطالب شعبية في  الاعتراف بما تعرضت له الاقليات في سهل نينوى وسنجار كابادة جماعية وضرورة  تقديم ضمانات وحماية دولية لمناطق الاقليات الى جانب الحكم الذاتي واستحداث  محافظة في سهل نينوى وتسريع إعادة الاعمار بهدف عودة النازحين وتعويضهم.
 من جانبه أكد السيد ايلمار بروك رئيس  المؤتمر ورئيس لجنة العلاقات الخارجية للبرلمان الاوربي على المضي والسعي  في تحقيق مطالب الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وجميع الأقليات في سهل  نينوى كما أكدت السيدة انا كومش نائب الرئيس على العمل من اجل دعم حقوق  الأقليات ومطالبهم في سهل نينوى وسنجار.
 هذا وقد جاءت جميع التوصيات التي رفعها  المؤتمر للبرلمان الاوربي مطابقة ومنسجمة مع ما تطالب به المؤسسات الدينية  والسياسية للشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والايزيديين.
  من جانب آخر التقى زومايا بالعديد من  الشخصيات التي شاركت في المؤتمر وتم التباحث عن اوضاع ومستقبل الأقليات في  العراق وخاصة المسيحيين من الشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وقد سلم لهم  نسخة من ورقة المطالب للاحزاب والتنظيمات الكلدانية السريانية الاشورية الى  جانب التقرير الصادر لمنظمة شلومو للتوثيق الذي يعكس الانتهاكات الفظيعة  التي تعرض له المسيحيين خلال فترة احتلال داعش للموصل وسهل نينوى وسنجار،  فقد التقى مع الاستاذ يونادم كنا عضو مجلس النواب العراقي السكرتير العام  للحركة الديمقرطية الآشورية والسيد حجي كندور ممثل الايزيديين في مجلس  النواب العراقي والسيد وليم سبنسر رئيس المعهد القانون الدولي وحقوق  الانسان ، والسيد نيكولا جيوفاني المنسق العام في اوربا لمنظمة لا سلام  بدون عدالة  والسيد مهدي العلاق الامين العام لمجلس الوزراء العراقي والسيد  لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان والسيدة عطية كمري  عضو برلمان سابق في هولندا.
 ويذكر ان عدة مؤسسات قد شاركت في تنظيم  المؤتمر وهي معهد القانون الدولي لحقوق الانسان ومؤسسة كونراد اديناور  ومنظمة لا سلام من غير عدالة ومنظمة الامم والشعوب غير الممثلة والمجموعة  الدولية لحقوق الاقليات.
 كما شاركت في المؤتمر العديد من المؤسسات  والمنظمات  لشعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري منها الحركة الديمقراطية  الآشورية والمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والمنظمة الآثورية  الديمقراطية ومنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ومنظمة شلومو للتوثيق.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2017)

*المركز العالمي للسلام بأقليم كوردستان يكرم عضوات الهيئة الادارية لاتحاد النساء الآشوري*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 أربيل - سوزان يوخنا
 تصوير : آتا سامي

   برعاية المركز العالمي للسلام بأقليم  كوردستان ، اقيم مساء يوم الثلاثاء 6 حزيران 2017 ،حفل تكريم عضوات الهيئة  الادارية لاتحاد النساء الآشوري والناشطات في مجال حقوق الانسان والمرأة  وسفيرات السلام العالمي كل من السيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة فرع اربيل للاتحاد  والسيدة سوزان يوخنا مسؤولة مكتب الاعلام وعلى قاعة دمئيل في عنكاوا .
   حضر الحفل كل من السيد معتز الرواي رئيس  المركز العالمي للسلام باقليم كوردستان والسيد محمد عبد الله المستشار  الاعلامي للمركز ، والاب ايشا داود راعي كنيسة مار كوركيس في أربيل والسيد  توني جونسن مسؤول فرع أربيل للحركة الديمقراطية الآشورية وعدد من اعضاء  هيئة الفرع،والسيد فيان حسين رئيسة شبكة المنظمات النسوية في الاقليم  والسيد سيمون مارتين مسؤول فرع أربيل لاتحاد الطلبة والشبيبة الكلدوآشوري  ويوسف يونادم عضو اللجنة التنفيذية واعضاء من هيئة فرع أربيل الى جانب عدد  من ممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني وعدد من عضوات فرع أربيل للاتحاد .
   استهل الحفل بالترحيب بالحضور من قبل  السيد محمد عبد الله بعدها جاءت كلمة السيد معتز الرواي تحدث فيها عن  المركز العالمي للسلام واهدافه والمؤتمر العالمي للسلام واهميته على نطاق  دول العالم و شعوبه بأسرها حيث تم إختيار أفضل شخصيات عن كل دولة من دول  العالم من طرف رئيس المؤتمر العالمي للسلام السيد مراد الخميري يسند لهم  شرف تمثيل دولهم و العالم في إطار عملية التحسيس بأهمية المؤتمر العالمي  للسلام المذكور بصفتهم " سفراء العالم للسلام" و مستشارين لرئيسه وبضمنهم  العراق واقليم كردستان من أجل عالم جديد يسوده الامن والتسامح والسلم  والسلام والمحبة بين الجميع وتحقيق الديمقراطية والعدل والرخاء لصالح  الانسانية جمعاء والعالم بأسرها تحت شعار "كلنا شركاء كلنا أثرياء" من أجل  القضاء على الفقر والمجاعة والبطالة والارهاب في العالم اجمع دون أي  استثناء وكان بضمنهم اختيار السيدتين مارلين يوسف وسوزان يوخنا.
   من ثم تم تكريم كل من السيدة مارلين  يوسف والسيدة سوزان يوخنا  بدرع المركز العالمي للسلام ودرع التميز  والابداع مع تسليم التكليف الرسمي بمهامهن كسفيرات للسلام العالمي من قبل  السيد مراد الخميري رئيس المؤتمر العالمي للسلام ، بعدها قدمن كل منهن كلمة  بالمناسبة شكرن فيها السيد الخميري لمنحهن هذه الثقة ،ومركز السلام  العالمي على تكريمهن آملين ان يكونن قادرات على اكمالها على اتم وجه .






























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2017)

*السيد لويس مرقوس ايوب يشارك في مؤتمر الاستجابة الأوربية في بروكسل بشان نينوى ما بعد داعش*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

- نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان: القتل والنزوح والتهجير والترهيب بكل اشكاله أصاب جميع سكان الموصل وسهل نينوى
- هناك نقص كبير في عمليات دعم حقوق المسيحيين العراقيين

 شارك السيد لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، عضو المجلس البلدي لقضاء الحمدانية " بغديدا "  في مؤتمر الاستجابة الاوربية بشان نينوى ما بعد داعش الذي عقد في مقر  البرلمان الاوربي في العاصمة البلجيكية – بروكسل يوم السادس من حزيران 2017  ، وقد ضم المؤتمر العديد من الشخصيات السياسية من الحكومة الاتحادية في  بغداد وحكومة اقليم كوردستان – العراق، وقد شارك السيد نائب رئيس منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان خلال المؤتمر في اكثر من مداخلة واحدة جاء فيها:
 شكراً للجميع وشكراً للدعوة الكريمة لهذا المؤتمر.
 الحقيقة أن الاقليات في نينوى لم تكن  بأوفر حظ من باقي المناطق قبل عام 2003، إذ عانت من التهميش والصهر  والتغيير الديموغرافي الممنهج وسبب ذلك بهجرة الآلاف من ابنائها بعد الحروب  الدموية والطاحنة مع ايران والكويت، والتي تسببت بفقدان المسيحيين لأكثر  من 50 ألف مواطن بين مفقود وقتيل وأسير، وكان (التكريم ) الممنوح للمكون  المسيحي هو استقطاع ألاف الدونمات من أراضيه في سهل نينوى لتوزع على ضحايا  تلك الحروب الغبية وإحداث تغييرات ديموغرافية كبيرة وخطيرة.
 وبعد عام 2003 كانت الاقليات ومنها المكون  المسيحي تتطلع وترى في ذلك التغيير متنفساً لتحقيق العدالة المجتمعية  والشراكة الوطنية. وكانت تأمل إيقاف العمل بجميع القوانين والقرارات التي  مورست بحقها سابقاً بهدف التغيير الديموغرافي لمناطقها، لا بل كانت تتطلع  إلى إصلاحات قانونية وإدارية لإعادة حقوقها المسلوبة ومساواتها مع باقي  مكونات المجتمع. لكن الامور جرت بخلاف كل ذلك، إذ بسسب الشكل الإداري  الحالي أصبحت المناطق الادارية ذات الغالبية المسيحية في أقضية الحمدانية (  قرقوش) وتلكيف وناحية برطلة أقلية حاكمة في حكوماتها المحلية وهكذا بدأت  إعادة ممارسة التغيير الديموغرافي مرة أخرى في مناطقها. ومثل على ذلك مجلس  قضاء الحمدانية يتكون من 20 مقعداُ ذهبت 12 منها الى مكونات مسلمة من العرب  والشبك والتركمان والكاكائية و8 منها فقط أعطيت للمكون المسيحي وبذلك فقد  المكون المسيحي القدرة على حماية نفسه وفي مناطقه الاصيلة من التغيير  الديمرغرافي.
 وهكذا جاءت التشريعات القانونية هي الاخرى  لتصطف الى جانب الإرهاب ضد الاقليات في عدة قوانين مثل قانون البطاقة  الوطنية رقم 3 لسنة 2016 في المادة 26 التي تجيز اسلمة المسيحيين وتحكم على  القصر ممن أسلم احد أبويه بالاسلام... ولا تجيز للمسلم تغيير دينه.
 لذلك فإن داعش ليس الوحيد الذي قام  بانتهاكات وجرائم ترتقي الى الابادة الجماعية والتطهير العرقي وإنما  السياسات التي مورست ضده والتي لازالت تمارس عليه بأشكال مختلفة لليوم .
 نحن نتطلع في لقائنا معكم وبحضور ممثلي  الحكومة العراقية من أجل إيقاف نزيف الهجرة للأقليات والذي أصبح ينذر  باختفاء التنوع في سهل نينوى والعراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2017)

*عاجل... بالصور.. الطفلة "كريستينا" المحررة من قبضة داعش تعود الى احضان اهلها*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- بغديدا لكل غديداي + عروس بغديدا+ الن ككوني/


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يونيو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو: دمار كنائس الموصل لن يعيق عودة المسيحيين اليها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - كتابات/
 وصف البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو  بطريرك الكلدان الكاثوليك في العراق والعالم الدمار الذي الحقه تنظيم داعش  بكنائس الموصل بالعظيم مؤكدا انه يجسد مدى عدوانية التنظيم ووحشيته.
 جاء ذلك خلال تفقد البطريك ساكو عددا من  الكنائس في شرق الموصل حيث وقف على آثار الدمار التي لحق بها في ظل سيطرة  تنظيم داعش على المنطقة قبل تحريرها. واطلع البطريرك على مالحق من دمار  بكنيسة الروح القدس الكلدانية ودير مار كوركيس ودير النصر وكنيسة مار افرام  للسريان الأرثوذكس، وكنيسة البشارة للسريان الكاثوليك وكنيسة مار بولس  للكلدان ومطرنية الكلدان وكنيسة الشهداء للكنيسة الشرقية القديمة وبيت  الراهبات بنات مريم في حي التأميم.
 ووصف البطريرك و حجم الخراب في الكنائس  بالعظيم ويعبر عن “عدوانية تنظيم داعش وكراهيته وحقده ضد الكنائس ووحشيته  لتدمير آثارهم وإزالتها”.
 والتقى البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو  خلال الزيارة اللواء نجم الديم الجبوري قائد عمليات نينوى الذي أشاد بجهد  الكنيسة، وتمنى عودة سريعة للمسيحيين، بحسب البيان. وهنأ البطريرك من جانبه  القوات المسلحة العراقية بجميع فصائلها على “الانتصار الكبير على  الإرهاب”، وأشاد بشجاعاتهم وتضحياتهم.
 وزار البطريرك أيضا واثق محمد الحمداني، قائد شرطة نينوى الذي شدد على ضرورة عودة المسيحيين إلى مدينتهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يونيو 2017)

*اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان يقيم مهرجان العودة في تللسقف*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 لؤي عزيز


 بمناسبة عودة الاهالي الى تللسقف اقام  اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان مهرجانا شعريا فنيا بحضور سيادة المطران مار  ميخائيل مقدسي راعي ابرشية القوش والاب سالار بوداغ والأستاذ فائز عبد  جهوري مدير ناحية القوش والاستاذ عصمت رجب مسؤول فرع 14 للحزب الديمقراطي  الكردستاني واللواء خدر حسين سورجي فرمند اسبيلك وممثلين عن دوائر الدولة  ومنظمات المجتمع المدني، حيث وقف الحاضرون دقيقة حداد على ارواح شهداء  الوطن.
 وتضمنت فقرات المهرجان عدد من الكلمات حيث القى سيادة المطران  كلمة قال فيها "بما انه مهرجان ثقافي نرى ان مار افرام يقول لقد اعطى الله  العلم للذين يحبون العلم، فالعلم كنز لايفنى وخزينة لا تنضب، بدون العلم لا  نستطيع التقدم والتطور، ولكن هذا التطور علينا ان نوجهه للافضل دائما."
 واضاف "اهنىء كل من تعب في تهيئة هذا  المهرجان واطلب منهم ان يتعبوا في سبيل المصلحة العامة وليس الخاصة مهما  كنا مسؤولين واولهم انا، علينا ان ننظر دائما نحو الافضل وامامنا وليكن لنا  نظرة بعيدة وليس فقط انية، اننا من هنا وسنبقى هنا ونعمر ما لنا بالرغم من  كل الصعوبات والظروف فيستحسن ان نتمسك بما ورثناه من ابائنا واجدادنا  ونعطيهم القيم المفروضة علينا، اطلب ان نكون يدا واحدة للاعمار، يدا واحدة  للتشجيع للرجوع، ويدا واحدة للتقدم والتطور نحو الافضل، ولا نكون سدا مانعا  بالتطور والتقدم من جميع النواحي، والذي يصبح سدا مانعا لامكان له هنا  لامكان له في جميع النواحي، الذي يعطي الاكثر هو الافضل والذي يعمل اكثر هو  الاحسن."
 ثم تلتها كلمة مدير ناحية القوش ورئيس اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان راوند بولص وكلمة مختار تلسقف
 ثم توالت القراءات الشعرية للشاعرات والشعراء الذين قدموا من القوش  وعينكاوا وتللسقف حيث بلغ عددهم حوالي عشرين شاعرا وشاعرة كما تضمن  المهرجان فواصل غنائية، واستمرت فقرات المهرجان، وختاما تم توزيع شهادات  تقديرية بأسم الاتحاد بين المشاركين.





































​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يونيو 2017)

*اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان يقيم مهرجان العودة في تللسقف*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 لؤي عزيز


 بمناسبة عودة الاهالي الى تللسقف اقام  اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان مهرجانا شعريا فنيا بحضور سيادة المطران مار  ميخائيل مقدسي راعي ابرشية القوش والاب سالار بوداغ والأستاذ فائز عبد  جهوري مدير ناحية القوش والاستاذ عصمت رجب مسؤول فرع 14 للحزب الديمقراطي  الكردستاني واللواء خدر حسين سورجي فرمند اسبيلك وممثلين عن دوائر الدولة  ومنظمات المجتمع المدني، حيث وقف الحاضرون دقيقة حداد على ارواح شهداء  الوطن.
 وتضمنت فقرات المهرجان عدد من الكلمات حيث القى سيادة المطران  كلمة قال فيها "بما انه مهرجان ثقافي نرى ان مار افرام يقول لقد اعطى الله  العلم للذين يحبون العلم، فالعلم كنز لايفنى وخزينة لا تنضب، بدون العلم لا  نستطيع التقدم والتطور، ولكن هذا التطور علينا ان نوجهه للافضل دائما."
 واضاف "اهنىء كل من تعب في تهيئة هذا  المهرجان واطلب منهم ان يتعبوا في سبيل المصلحة العامة وليس الخاصة مهما  كنا مسؤولين واولهم انا، علينا ان ننظر دائما نحو الافضل وامامنا وليكن لنا  نظرة بعيدة وليس فقط انية، اننا من هنا وسنبقى هنا ونعمر ما لنا بالرغم من  كل الصعوبات والظروف فيستحسن ان نتمسك بما ورثناه من ابائنا واجدادنا  ونعطيهم القيم المفروضة علينا، اطلب ان نكون يدا واحدة للاعمار، يدا واحدة  للتشجيع للرجوع، ويدا واحدة للتقدم والتطور نحو الافضل، ولا نكون سدا مانعا  بالتطور والتقدم من جميع النواحي، والذي يصبح سدا مانعا لامكان له هنا  لامكان له في جميع النواحي، الذي يعطي الاكثر هو الافضل والذي يعمل اكثر هو  الاحسن."
 ثم تلتها كلمة مدير ناحية القوش ورئيس اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان راوند بولص وكلمة مختار تلسقف
 ثم توالت القراءات الشعرية للشاعرات والشعراء الذين قدموا من القوش  وعينكاوا وتللسقف حيث بلغ عددهم حوالي عشرين شاعرا وشاعرة كما تضمن  المهرجان فواصل غنائية، واستمرت فقرات المهرجان، وختاما تم توزيع شهادات  تقديرية بأسم الاتحاد بين المشاركين.





































​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يونيو 2017)

*مدرسة الرها الابتدائية الاهلية المختلطة، من ضمن العشر المدارس الاوائل على العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بعد صدور نتائج إمتحانات المرحلة  الإبتدائية للصفوف المنتهية، أعلنت وزارة التربية أسماء المدارس العشر  الأوائل للعام الدراسي 2016-2017، حيث حصلت مدرسة الرها الإبتدائية الأهلية  المختلطة، على مكانتها من ضمن المدارس العشر الأوائل على العراق.

 وبلغت نسبة النجاح في المدرسة،  100%  وبدرجات عالية جداً، علما ان مدرسة  الرها من المؤسسات التابعة لمطرانية كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في بغداد وهي  تحت إشراف ومتابعة مباشرة من قبل قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا،  بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم، وتديرها حالياً السيدة وردية وهي  مدرسة متقاعدة إلتزمت بإدارة المدرسة منذ تأسيسها، حيث تعتبر هذه المدرسة،  من المدارس المتميزة في الإنضباط والمستوى الأكاديمي العالي وذلك بجهود  كوادرها المتفانين في عملهم.

 أبرشية بغداد تتقدم بالتهاني والتبريكات لطلبة المدرسة ولكادرها الإداري والتدريسي، والمزيد من التقدم والعطاء.
























​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يونيو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور كلية بابل للفسلفة واللاهوت*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 زار صباح يوم الجمعة 9 حزيران 2017 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة السادة الاساقفة مار رمزي كرمو  ومار باسيليوس يلدو كلية بابل للفسلفة واللاهوت في عنكاوا واطلع على سير  امور الكلية وامتحانات الطلاب.
 بعده زار مطرانية الكلدان وتفقد الاب البير ابونا.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يونيو 2017)

*حفل تخرج اطفال روضة ام النور للسريان الارثوذكس / عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 برعاية نيافة المطران مار نيقوديموس داؤد  متي شرف رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك وإقليم كوردستان للسريان الارثوذكس  اقامت روضة أم النور حفل تخرج كوكبة جديدة من اطفال الروضة للعام الدراسي  2016-2017 واطلق عليها اسم دورة (ملح الارض) والتي اقيمت في قاعة كنيسة أم  النور في عنكاوا وبحضور نيافتي مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون المستشار  البطريركي ومار طيمثاوس موسى الشماني رئيس ابرشية دير مارمتى وعدد من  الاباء الكهنة وجمع غفير من عوائل المتخرجين، ابتدأت الاحتفالية بالترحيب  بالحضور من قبل الست فيفيان شعو والصلاة الربانية باللغة السريانية (ابون  دبشمايو) وترنيمة الله الذي لنا, وقدمت مديرة روضة أم النورالست أميرة  عقراوي كلمة تحدث من خلالها عن دورة ملح الارض وماتعنيه هذه الاية من  المعاني السامية وقدمت من خلالها كل الشكر لراعي الابرشية مار نيقوديموس  شرف على الدعم الروحي والمعنوي والمادي كما قدمت ايضا الشكر للكادر  التعليمي الذي بذل ويبذل كل الجهود المبذولة رغم الظروف القاسية التي عاشها  ويعيشها شعبنا المسيحي من التهجير القسري من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى.
 تخللت حفل التخرج فعاليات متنوعة وجميلة  عكست براءة الطفولة وباللغات السريانية والعربية والانكليزية من كلمات  وقصائد شعرية وعزف على الالات الموسيقية ودبكات مختلفة ومشاهد تمثيلية حملت  عناوين (حلم طفلة والمواهب والزهرات والطفولة) ,
 ثم قدم راعي الابرشية مار نيقوديموس داؤد  متي شرف كلمة تحدث خلالها عن اسم الدورة ملح الارض جاء فيه: جئنا اليوم  احبائي لنحتفل بهذا الحفل البهيج لتخرج كوكبة من ابنائنا الاطفال والتي  اطلقنا اسم الدورة انت ملح الارض نعم أَنْتُمْ مِلْحُ الأَرْضِ، وَلكِنْ  إِنْ فَسَدَ الْمِلْحُ فَبِمَاذَا يُمَلَّحُ وهل توجد نكهة تعطي للطعام  نكهته الا الملح فالملح هو ضرورة ليس للطعام بل هو لصحة الانسان ايضاً ومن  اجل هذه الضرورة قال على المؤمنين بأسمه (انتم ملح الارض).
 صورة وصوت مارنيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف
 قبل ختام حفل التخرج قدمت مديرة روضة أم  النورالست أميرة عقراوي  هدية تذكارية لراعي الابرشية مار نيقوديموس شرف  كما قدمت منظمة sos الهولندية هدية لخدمات روضة أم النور عبارة عن (باص)  كوستر، وفي الختام تلي قسم التخرج من قبل الاطفال المتخرجين وباللغة  السريانية مع توزيع الشهادات والهدايا على المتخرجين مع قص كيكة التخرج  والتقاط الصور التذكارية, فمبارك لهذه الباقة من الزهور التي بدأت تشق طريق  النجاح  في التربية والتعليم الصحيحين وصولا الى النجاح الباهر.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يونيو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (10 يونيو 2017)

*بلاغ رسمي لمشروع دعم النساء والفتيات النازحات*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  نفذت جمعية نساء بغداد - مكتب اربيل ضمن  مشروع دعم النساء والفتيات النازحات في اربيل بدعم من منظمة كابني بتاريخ  من 1/1 الى 31/5 /2017  العديد من النشاطات والبرامج التي تهدف الى مساعدة   النساء و الفتيات النازحات من سهل نينوى.
 و من النشاطات التي تم تنفيذها:
 (الدعم النفسي والاجتماعي للنساء )
  الهدف من هذا النشاط هو توفير بيئة امنة  وسليمة للنساء التي تعاني من الصدمات النفسية خلال فترة النزوح وذلك من  خلال الزيارات الميدانية من قبل الباحثة الاجتماعية رينه يعقوب حيث رصدت  وتابعت اكثر من 95 حالة، فتتم مقابلة النساء الراغبات في التحدث عن العنف  والاضطهاد الذي تعرضن له اثناء النزوح وبعد النزوح وايضا عن المشاكل التي  يواجهونها داخل المخيم والمجمعات السكنية وعن ضغوطات المسلطة عليهن في  العيش المشترك مع العوائل التي تعيش معهن في نفس المكان  من خلال تقديم   الدعم النفسي الاجتماعي من خلال الدورات التي تقام في عنكاوا/ مركز التطوير  والتدريب والبحث الاوربي.
 ان النشاط الاخر ضمن هذا المشروع تضمن:  ورش التوعية حول العنف المبني على النوع الاجتماعي وورش بناء السلام ) حيث  تم تنفيذ 12 ورشة  في مجمع عيون اربيل ومركز التدريب والتطوير والبحث  الاوربي اضافة الى مجمع نشتيمان للنازحين، بهدف التوعية على انواع العنف  القائم ضد المرأة واسبابه وأثاره وكيفية بناء السلام، فقد قدمت هذه  الورش  من قبل الاستاذة (وفاء سموعي) الى 180 امرأة وفتاة من الفئة النازحة، فلاقت  هذه الورش استجابة جيدة من قبل الفئة المستهدفة وذلك عن طريق الاستبيان  البعدي الذي تم تنفيذه من قبل منسقة المشروع السيدة نينوى نادر.
  اما النشاط الاخير في المشروع تضمن (  التمكين الاقتصادي للنساء والفتيات النازحات من خلال تدريبهن المهارات  الحياتية )وذلك تم عمل ورشتين منها :
 ورشة الخياطة التي تم تنفيذها في مركز  التدريب والتطوير والبحث الاوربي، حيث بدأت الورشة بتاريخ 21 شباط الى9  أذار، واستهدفت 21 امرأة من النازحات، وكان الهدف منها تقديم الدعم  للنازحات ، والحد من الضغوطاتالتي تمر بها النساء في يومنا هذا، اضافة الى  ذلك اكتسبت النساء مهارة فن الخياطة واغلبهن استطعن ان يتقن هذه المهنة من  خلال التفصيل وخياطة الاقمشة بأنفسهن وقد قدم هذا التدريب من قبل المدربة  تيريز متي صليوا .
  تم تنفيذ ورشة الحلاقة التي اقيمت في  مركز التدريب والتطوير والبحث الاوربي، حيث بدأت الورشة الاولى بتاريخ 26  اذار 2017 الى 21 ايار، حيث استهدفت الورشة 31 امرأة وفتاة نازحة، وقد قدم  التدريب من قبل الزميلة برناديت اسطيفان شعيا ضمن كادر جمعية نساء بغداد –  مكتب اربيل .
 حيث لاقت هذه الورش استحسانا كبيرا من قبل  الفئة المستهدفة وذلك من خلال طلب تكرار هذه الورش من قبل المشاركات. حيث  تضمنت هذه الورش مواضيع تهم الصحة البدنية للنساء وكيفية الاعتناء بالنفس  فضلا عن كيفية تطويرالمهارات الذاتية بحيث تكون النساء  قادرة على كسب فرص  عمل اضافة الى زيادة ثقتها بنفسها في المجتمع والأسرة.
 و في ختام المشروع قامت جمعية نساء بغداد –  فرع اربيل بأقامة أمسية ختامية في فندق فيوري – عينكاوا بتاريخ 28- أيار-  2017 حيث بدأت الاحتفالية بكلمة ترحيب للحضور وامتنانها لمنظمة كابني  الداعمة لهذا المشروع, فقد قدمت رئيسة الجمعية السيدة ليزا نيسان حيدو نبذة  مختصرة عن خلفية جمعية نساء بغداد وتاريخ تاسيسها واهدافها ورؤيتها  المستقبلية, وابدت شكرها لكل من ساهم  في تنفيذ ونجاح المشروع. فقدمت منسقة  المشروع نينوى نادر عرضا لصور ومشاهد ملخصة عن الأعمال والنشاطات التي  نفذت من قبل الجمعية خلال الستة اشهر الماضية، تخلل العرض شرح مبسط عن  النشاطات التي قدمت من قبل المدربات واضافة الى ذلك قامت بعض المشتركات في  الورش بأبداء ارائهن للنشاطات التي تم تقديمها لهن، وقامت الباحثة  الاجتماعية رينه يعقوب بالتحدث عن خبرتها مع النساء اثناء تقديمها الدعم  النفسي الاجتماعي حيث سلطت الضوء على المعاناة التي تعيشها النازحة في  المجمعات السكنية، وفي ختام الامسية قام كادر جمعية نساء بغداد بتوزيع  الشهادات والهدايا للمشاركات.









​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يونيو 2017)

*لقاء الرهبانيات والجماعات المكرسة في ايبارشية أربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 أحيت الرهبانيات والجماعات المكرسة  العاملة في إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية لقاء صلاة يوم الجمعة الموافق ظ©  حزيران ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ في كابلة دار المطرانية في عنكاوا.
 ابتدأ اللقاء برتبة صلاة جماعية أعقبها  تأمل لسيادة المطران مار بشار وردة.ومن ثم قدم الحاضرون جملة مقترحات  لتعزيز نشاطهم الروحي والراعوي في الايبارشية. 
 في ختام اللقاء تقاسم الحاضرون عشا المحبة.

 لقاء الرهبانيات
 كنيسة مار يوسف (الجمعة 9 حزيران 2017)
 "وكان جميع الذين آمنوا جماعة واحدة،  يجعلون كل شيء مشتركا بينهم، بيعون أملاكهم وأموالهم، ويتقاسمون الثمن على  قدر احتياج كل منهم، يلازمون الهيكل كل يوم بقلب واحد، ويكسرون الخبز في  البيوت، ويتناولون الطعام بابتهاج وسلامة قلب، يسبحون الله وينالون حظوة  عند الشعب كله. وكان الرب كل يوم يضم إلى الجماعة أولئك الذين ينالون  الخلاص" (أع 2: 44- 47).
 ونحن نحتفل بزمن العنصرة، نُريد الإنطلاق  من الكتاب المُقدس لنتأمل في واقعنا الرهباني اليوم على ضوء كلمة الله،  فنجاح المسيرة يعتمِد بالدرجة الأولى على "البدء" والذي يجب أن يتجاوَب  والرسالة التي كُلّفنا بها من قبل الله في الكنيسة، والكنيسة الأولى؛ جماعة  الرُسل، تبقى هي المعيار الذي على ضوئهِ نُقيّم أصالة مسيحانية أي جماعة  ومُستقبلِها.
 احتفل شعبُ إسرائيل بعيد العنصرة  مُستذكراً حدث إقامة العهد في سيناء حيث أعطى الله الشريعة: الكلمات العشر،  لتنظّم شكل العلاقة التي تربط الله بشعبه وما بين الإنسان وأخيه الإنسان.  فإحتفال العنصرة هو إحتفال العهد، وولادة شعبِ الله الذي يحمِل إلى العالم  أحلام الله.
 ولكن ما الذي حصل؟ 
 إستلم الشعب هبة الشريعة وإنغلقَ على  نفسهِ متوهماً إنه الأفضل بسبب اختيار الله له ومكتفيا بالشريعة. فعوض أن  تكون عطيّة الله دافعاً نحو إنطلاقة خدمةِ الآخرين حاملين لهم رسالة  الخلاص: "أخترتُكم لتكونوا نوراً للأمم"، أضحت، وبسبب أنانية الإنسان فرصة  للتفاخر، بل حافزاً للصعود وإزاحة الله والإستيلاء على مكانتهِ مثلما حصل  مع جماعة برج بابل (تك 11: 1-9)، وإزاحةُ القريب الذي يجب حراستهُ وحمايته  العناية به.
 جاءت بشارةُ ربّنا يسوع لتُحقق حُلمَ  الله: "روح الرب علي لأنه مسحني لأبشر الفقراء وأرسلني لأعلن للمأسورين  تخلية سبيلهم وللعميان عودة البصر إليهم وأفرج عن الـمظلومين وأعلن سنة رضا  عند الرب" (لو 4: 18- 19). هكذا نالَ المُهَمَش والفقير والمظلوم المكانة  المتميّزة في ملكوت الله، وحياةُ ربّنا يسوع تشهدُ له. وهذا هو الأمرُ  الأهم الذي سيقوم به الروح القُدس بتذكيرهِ للُرسل: "عملُ ربّنا يسوع"  والذي كان عمل محبّة تجاه جيمع البشر لاسيما الفقراء منهم، وعلى الرُسل أن  يتعلّموا أولاً محبّة بعضهم البعض مثلما هو أحبهم، محبّة حتّى بذلِ الذات.  وهذه المحبّة ستجعلهم يفهمون بعضهم بعضاً حتّى لو إختلفوا في الطباع والجنس  والأعراق واللغة، فالجميع فَهِمَ ما وعظَ به بطرس. هذه المحبّة تمنو في  أرضِ التواضع، وتنتعِش من خلال الحضور معاً، والصلاة معاً بعيداً عن روح  التنافس التي تخلق الإنقسامات داخل الجماعة، وتُميتُ فرص الحياة فيها. 
 إلهنا وملكنا، ولأنه محبّة، قرر النزول  إلى الإنسان ليرفعهُ إليه بيسوع المسيح، الذي إنحدرَ حتى إنحنى أمام رُسلهِ  يغسِل لهم أقدامهم في أفخارستيا الخدمة. لذا، فالشريعة الجديدة التي  يطلُبها الله من شعبهِ هي: شريعة المحبّة: "إن كُنتُم تُحبوني"، فمحبّة  الله تسبُق الوصية وتفترضها، إذ لا يُمكن أن يكون لنا محبّة الأبناء لأبيهم  ما لم تتأسس على "المحبّة"، هذه المحبّة التي نتقاسمها مع الأخوة والأخوات  من خلال "الكون معاً في الصلاة ومُقاسمة الخيرات فلا يكون بينُنا مُحتاج"،  وهذا ما طلبهُ ربّنا يسوع من رسُلهِ: "كانوا يواظبون جميعا على الصلاة  بقلب واحد، مع بعض النسوة ومريم أم يسوع ومع إخوته" (أع 1: 14). فالصلاة  معاً هي أولى الأنشطة التي طلبها ربّنا يسوع من تلاميذه مؤكداً على أهمية  نقطة الإنطلاق: من الله. فالكنيسة ليست مشروع التلاميذ، بل مشروع الله الذي  استلمها الرُسل مسؤولية وإلتزام، في مواجهة صريحة لأنانية الإنسان وتكبره  الذي يعتقد أنه صاحبُ المشروع ومالكهُ، وهذا يدفعهُ إلى تدمير الآخرين  وتدمير نفسهِ بسبب مشاعر الحسد والمنافسة التي تجعله شخصاً غضوبا يُحفّز في  الآخرين مشاعر الخوف والمُضاددة ويخلق الإنقسام لأنه يُريد السيطرة على  مجريات الأحداث والتحكم بحياة الآحرين. 
 في العنصرة يبعث الله روحهُ، محبتهُ  لتُرشِدَ التلاميذ والكنيسة فيجمَع ما كان مُشتتا ويُقرِّب البعيدين ويخلق  جوا من التفاهم ما بين المتمايزين (المُختلفين)، لأن محبة الله تمجّع وتجعل  الإنسان يشعُّ، لذا، فألسنةُ النار التي تنزل على التلاميذ لم تفنيهم  رماداً، بل جعلتهم أكثر تشبُهاً بالله، أكثر محبّة. فتُحرِق فيهم كل ما  يعيق توهج المحبّة: الأنانية والكذب والخداع والرياء والفساد ورغبة التسلط  والتملُك التي تجعل الإنسان ينغلق على ذاتهِ فيُعادي نفسه والآخرين. نارٌ  تُحرِق أشكال الخطيئة وتُبطِل الخوف الذي يمنعُ الإنسان من أن يكون صادقاً  في إستجابتهِ لدعوة الله له، وهكذا تتطهّر علاقة الإنسان مع الله الآب ومع  أخيه الإنسان، غير خائفٍ أو متردد من إلتزامات هذه العلاقة، والتي تتطلّب  تخلّيات عديدة، وإستعدادات إستثنائية لمواجهة رفض العالم لمثل هذا الروح:  "سيفصلونكم من المجامع بل تأتي ساعة يظن فيها كل من يقتلكم أنه يؤدي لله  عبادة." (يو 16: 2). 
 هذه هي متطلّبات الإنتماء إلى شعبّ الله  الجديد: الكنيسة، التعليم، والتباعة والصلاة معاً ومُقاسمة الخيرات، فيكون  فينا فكرُ المسيح الذي تقاسَم معنا ذاتهُ. أن نعمَل تحت إرشاد الروح  لنجعلهُ حاضرا ًفي حياة العالم: "ولكن المؤيد، الروح القدس الذي يرسله الآب  باسمي هو يعلمكم جميع الأشياء ويذكركم جميع ما قلته لكم". ربنا يسوع  المسيح اختار الكنيسة والروح القدس ثبّتها، فالروح القدس لن يأتي بما هو  جديد، لأن الله قالَ كل ما كان يريد أن يقول بيسوع المسيح، بل يُذكِر  التلاميذ (الكنيسة) بما قالهُ ربّنا يسوع وعملهُ من أجل أن يتمجّد إسمُ  ربّنا يسوع: "فمتى جاء هو، أي روح الحق، أرشدكم إلى الحق كله لأنه لن يتكلم  من عنده بل يتكلم بما يسمع ويخبركم بما سيحدث، سيمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي  ويخبركم به". وعلينا أن لا نتوقّع قبولاً من العالم لنا، لأننا سنقًدِم لهم  ربّنا يسوع المسيح، وليس أنفسنا أو أفكارنا ومُخططاتنا. فـ "عندما نضع  يسوع وسط شعبه، يجد الشعب الفرح. نعم! إن ذلك وحده قادر على أن يعيد لنا  الفرح والرجاء. وحده ذلك سيجعل حياتنا خصبة وسيحافظ على قلبنا حيًّا على  الدوام. علينا أن نضع يسوع حيث يجب أن يكون: وسط شعبه،" على حدّ تعبير  البابا فرنسيس.
 نحن مدعوون اليوم إلى الصعود نحو العُلية،  العُليّة التي وهبَ فيها ربّنا يسوع المسيح جسده ودمه للتلاميذ، وفيها  نالوا هبّة الروح القُدس. نحن مدعوون لأن نقبلَ ربّنا يسوع في أفخارستيّتهِ  ونسمحَ للنار التي أرادَ أن يُلقيها على الأرض أن تضطرم فينا (لو 12: 49)،  وتُحرِق فينا كل مشاعر التنافس والمُخالفة التي تُبعدنا عن الآخرين. نارٌ  تجمعنا في الصلاة معاً وتخلُق فينا مساحة لقبول الاخرين في تفهمُمٍ  ومسامحةٍ وغفران، مؤسس على المحبة التي تنظر إليه وتُصغي إلى حاجاتهم وتسعى  للتخفيف عن ألمهم.
 علينا أن نُوقِفَ رغبة "أن نخلقُ الآخرين  على صورتنا ومثالنا"، ونسمح لروح الله ان تجعل صورة الله المحبّة تشعُّ  فينا وأن يكون لإرادة الله الكلمة الأولى والحاسمة في حياتنا فتعطينا قلبا  جديدة ولسانا ولغةً تُقربّنا من الآخر. فمحبة الله تجعلنا أكثر قُربا منه  وأكثر تضامنا مع الإنسان: الأخ والقريب. محبة الله ستجعلنا نُحدِث الناس عن  يسوع المسيح، وهذا لن يُخيفهم مثلما يحصل عندما نُحدِثهم عن أنفسنا  وأفكارنا ورؤيتنا.  
 اليوم، ونحن نعيش في حضارة "تُؤلِه الأنا  وتُعظمُ الذات، وتتبنّى روحاً تنافسية رافضين القريب والجماعة معاً"، نرفعُ  الصلاة إلى الله الآب قائلين:
 "أرسل روحَك القُدوس، ليُجدد الأرض،  ليُجدد قلوبنا فتكون على مثال قلب إبنكَ يسوع المسيح، قلبٌ مفعمٌ بالمحبة،  قلبٌ يُرحِبُ بالجميع، قلبٌ يُهيأ للجميع مكاناً آمناً للسُكنى. قلبٌ يُقوي  ضعفَ الإيمان، ويسند هشاشة المسيرة وتذبذبها. قلبٌ يرفضُ مُضاددة الآخرين  أو الحطِّ من كرامتهم وشرفَ إسمهم. قلبٌ يحتضنُ الجميع ببساطة ومودّة، فلا  يستهلِك قوانا بصرعات جانبية تُجفف منابع الفرح فينا، وتخفت شرارة الحماس".


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يونيو 2017)

*لقاء الرهبانيات والجماعات المكرسة في ايبارشية أربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 أحيت الرهبانيات والجماعات المكرسة  العاملة في إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية لقاء صلاة يوم الجمعة الموافق ٩  حزيران ٢٠١٧ في كابلة دار المطرانية في عنكاوا.
 ابتدأ اللقاء برتبة صلاة جماعية أعقبها  تأمل لسيادة المطران مار بشار وردة.ومن ثم قدم الحاضرون جملة مقترحات  لتعزيز نشاطهم الروحي والراعوي في الايبارشية. 
 في ختام اللقاء تقاسم الحاضرون عشا المحبة.

 لقاء الرهبانيات
 كنيسة مار يوسف (الجمعة 9 حزيران 2017)
 "وكان جميع الذين آمنوا جماعة واحدة،  يجعلون كل شيء مشتركا بينهم، بيعون أملاكهم وأموالهم، ويتقاسمون الثمن على  قدر احتياج كل منهم، يلازمون الهيكل كل يوم بقلب واحد، ويكسرون الخبز في  البيوت، ويتناولون الطعام بابتهاج وسلامة قلب، يسبحون الله وينالون حظوة  عند الشعب كله. وكان الرب كل يوم يضم إلى الجماعة أولئك الذين ينالون  الخلاص" (أع 2: 44- 47).
 ونحن نحتفل بزمن العنصرة، نُريد الإنطلاق  من الكتاب المُقدس لنتأمل في واقعنا الرهباني اليوم على ضوء كلمة الله،  فنجاح المسيرة يعتمِد بالدرجة الأولى على "البدء" والذي يجب أن يتجاوَب  والرسالة التي كُلّفنا بها من قبل الله في الكنيسة، والكنيسة الأولى؛ جماعة  الرُسل، تبقى هي المعيار الذي على ضوئهِ نُقيّم أصالة مسيحانية أي جماعة  ومُستقبلِها.
 احتفل شعبُ إسرائيل بعيد العنصرة  مُستذكراً حدث إقامة العهد في سيناء حيث أعطى الله الشريعة: الكلمات العشر،  لتنظّم شكل العلاقة التي تربط الله بشعبه وما بين الإنسان وأخيه الإنسان.  فإحتفال العنصرة هو إحتفال العهد، وولادة شعبِ الله الذي يحمِل إلى العالم  أحلام الله.
 ولكن ما الذي حصل؟ 
 إستلم الشعب هبة الشريعة وإنغلقَ على  نفسهِ متوهماً إنه الأفضل بسبب اختيار الله له ومكتفيا بالشريعة. فعوض أن  تكون عطيّة الله دافعاً نحو إنطلاقة خدمةِ الآخرين حاملين لهم رسالة  الخلاص: "أخترتُكم لتكونوا نوراً للأمم"، أضحت، وبسبب أنانية الإنسان فرصة  للتفاخر، بل حافزاً للصعود وإزاحة الله والإستيلاء على مكانتهِ مثلما حصل  مع جماعة برج بابل (تك 11: 1-9)، وإزاحةُ القريب الذي يجب حراستهُ وحمايته  العناية به.
 جاءت بشارةُ ربّنا يسوع لتُحقق حُلمَ  الله: "روح الرب علي لأنه مسحني لأبشر الفقراء وأرسلني لأعلن للمأسورين  تخلية سبيلهم وللعميان عودة البصر إليهم وأفرج عن الـمظلومين وأعلن سنة رضا  عند الرب" (لو 4: 18- 19). هكذا نالَ المُهَمَش والفقير والمظلوم المكانة  المتميّزة في ملكوت الله، وحياةُ ربّنا يسوع تشهدُ له. وهذا هو الأمرُ  الأهم الذي سيقوم به الروح القُدس بتذكيرهِ للُرسل: "عملُ ربّنا يسوع"  والذي كان عمل محبّة تجاه جيمع البشر لاسيما الفقراء منهم، وعلى الرُسل أن  يتعلّموا أولاً محبّة بعضهم البعض مثلما هو أحبهم، محبّة حتّى بذلِ الذات.  وهذه المحبّة ستجعلهم يفهمون بعضهم بعضاً حتّى لو إختلفوا في الطباع والجنس  والأعراق واللغة، فالجميع فَهِمَ ما وعظَ به بطرس. هذه المحبّة تمنو في  أرضِ التواضع، وتنتعِش من خلال الحضور معاً، والصلاة معاً بعيداً عن روح  التنافس التي تخلق الإنقسامات داخل الجماعة، وتُميتُ فرص الحياة فيها. 
 إلهنا وملكنا، ولأنه محبّة، قرر النزول  إلى الإنسان ليرفعهُ إليه بيسوع المسيح، الذي إنحدرَ حتى إنحنى أمام رُسلهِ  يغسِل لهم أقدامهم في أفخارستيا الخدمة. لذا، فالشريعة الجديدة التي  يطلُبها الله من شعبهِ هي: شريعة المحبّة: "إن كُنتُم تُحبوني"، فمحبّة  الله تسبُق الوصية وتفترضها، إذ لا يُمكن أن يكون لنا محبّة الأبناء لأبيهم  ما لم تتأسس على "المحبّة"، هذه المحبّة التي نتقاسمها مع الأخوة والأخوات  من خلال "الكون معاً في الصلاة ومُقاسمة الخيرات فلا يكون بينُنا مُحتاج"،  وهذا ما طلبهُ ربّنا يسوع من رسُلهِ: "كانوا يواظبون جميعا على الصلاة  بقلب واحد، مع بعض النسوة ومريم أم يسوع ومع إخوته" (أع 1: 14). فالصلاة  معاً هي أولى الأنشطة التي طلبها ربّنا يسوع من تلاميذه مؤكداً على أهمية  نقطة الإنطلاق: من الله. فالكنيسة ليست مشروع التلاميذ، بل مشروع الله الذي  استلمها الرُسل مسؤولية وإلتزام، في مواجهة صريحة لأنانية الإنسان وتكبره  الذي يعتقد أنه صاحبُ المشروع ومالكهُ، وهذا يدفعهُ إلى تدمير الآخرين  وتدمير نفسهِ بسبب مشاعر الحسد والمنافسة التي تجعله شخصاً غضوبا يُحفّز في  الآخرين مشاعر الخوف والمُضاددة ويخلق الإنقسام لأنه يُريد السيطرة على  مجريات الأحداث والتحكم بحياة الآحرين. 
 في العنصرة يبعث الله روحهُ، محبتهُ  لتُرشِدَ التلاميذ والكنيسة فيجمَع ما كان مُشتتا ويُقرِّب البعيدين ويخلق  جوا من التفاهم ما بين المتمايزين (المُختلفين)، لأن محبة الله تمجّع وتجعل  الإنسان يشعُّ، لذا، فألسنةُ النار التي تنزل على التلاميذ لم تفنيهم  رماداً، بل جعلتهم أكثر تشبُهاً بالله، أكثر محبّة. فتُحرِق فيهم كل ما  يعيق توهج المحبّة: الأنانية والكذب والخداع والرياء والفساد ورغبة التسلط  والتملُك التي تجعل الإنسان ينغلق على ذاتهِ فيُعادي نفسه والآخرين. نارٌ  تُحرِق أشكال الخطيئة وتُبطِل الخوف الذي يمنعُ الإنسان من أن يكون صادقاً  في إستجابتهِ لدعوة الله له، وهكذا تتطهّر علاقة الإنسان مع الله الآب ومع  أخيه الإنسان، غير خائفٍ أو متردد من إلتزامات هذه العلاقة، والتي تتطلّب  تخلّيات عديدة، وإستعدادات إستثنائية لمواجهة رفض العالم لمثل هذا الروح:  "سيفصلونكم من المجامع بل تأتي ساعة يظن فيها كل من يقتلكم أنه يؤدي لله  عبادة." (يو 16: 2). 
 هذه هي متطلّبات الإنتماء إلى شعبّ الله  الجديد: الكنيسة، التعليم، والتباعة والصلاة معاً ومُقاسمة الخيرات، فيكون  فينا فكرُ المسيح الذي تقاسَم معنا ذاتهُ. أن نعمَل تحت إرشاد الروح  لنجعلهُ حاضرا ًفي حياة العالم: "ولكن المؤيد، الروح القدس الذي يرسله الآب  باسمي هو يعلمكم جميع الأشياء ويذكركم جميع ما قلته لكم". ربنا يسوع  المسيح اختار الكنيسة والروح القدس ثبّتها، فالروح القدس لن يأتي بما هو  جديد، لأن الله قالَ كل ما كان يريد أن يقول بيسوع المسيح، بل يُذكِر  التلاميذ (الكنيسة) بما قالهُ ربّنا يسوع وعملهُ من أجل أن يتمجّد إسمُ  ربّنا يسوع: "فمتى جاء هو، أي روح الحق، أرشدكم إلى الحق كله لأنه لن يتكلم  من عنده بل يتكلم بما يسمع ويخبركم بما سيحدث، سيمجدني لأنه يأخذ مما لي  ويخبركم به". وعلينا أن لا نتوقّع قبولاً من العالم لنا، لأننا سنقًدِم لهم  ربّنا يسوع المسيح، وليس أنفسنا أو أفكارنا ومُخططاتنا. فـ "عندما نضع  يسوع وسط شعبه، يجد الشعب الفرح. نعم! إن ذلك وحده قادر على أن يعيد لنا  الفرح والرجاء. وحده ذلك سيجعل حياتنا خصبة وسيحافظ على قلبنا حيًّا على  الدوام. علينا أن نضع يسوع حيث يجب أن يكون: وسط شعبه،" على حدّ تعبير  البابا فرنسيس.
 نحن مدعوون اليوم إلى الصعود نحو العُلية،  العُليّة التي وهبَ فيها ربّنا يسوع المسيح جسده ودمه للتلاميذ، وفيها  نالوا هبّة الروح القُدس. نحن مدعوون لأن نقبلَ ربّنا يسوع في أفخارستيّتهِ  ونسمحَ للنار التي أرادَ أن يُلقيها على الأرض أن تضطرم فينا (لو 12: 49)،  وتُحرِق فينا كل مشاعر التنافس والمُخالفة التي تُبعدنا عن الآخرين. نارٌ  تجمعنا في الصلاة معاً وتخلُق فينا مساحة لقبول الاخرين في تفهمُمٍ  ومسامحةٍ وغفران، مؤسس على المحبة التي تنظر إليه وتُصغي إلى حاجاتهم وتسعى  للتخفيف عن ألمهم.
 علينا أن نُوقِفَ رغبة "أن نخلقُ الآخرين  على صورتنا ومثالنا"، ونسمح لروح الله ان تجعل صورة الله المحبّة تشعُّ  فينا وأن يكون لإرادة الله الكلمة الأولى والحاسمة في حياتنا فتعطينا قلبا  جديدة ولسانا ولغةً تُقربّنا من الآخر. فمحبة الله تجعلنا أكثر قُربا منه  وأكثر تضامنا مع الإنسان: الأخ والقريب. محبة الله ستجعلنا نُحدِث الناس عن  يسوع المسيح، وهذا لن يُخيفهم مثلما يحصل عندما نُحدِثهم عن أنفسنا  وأفكارنا ورؤيتنا.  
 اليوم، ونحن نعيش في حضارة "تُؤلِه الأنا  وتُعظمُ الذات، وتتبنّى روحاً تنافسية رافضين القريب والجماعة معاً"، نرفعُ  الصلاة إلى الله الآب قائلين:
 "أرسل روحَك القُدوس، ليُجدد الأرض،  ليُجدد قلوبنا فتكون على مثال قلب إبنكَ يسوع المسيح، قلبٌ مفعمٌ بالمحبة،  قلبٌ يُرحِبُ بالجميع، قلبٌ يُهيأ للجميع مكاناً آمناً للسُكنى. قلبٌ يُقوي  ضعفَ الإيمان، ويسند هشاشة المسيرة وتذبذبها. قلبٌ يرفضُ مُضاددة الآخرين  أو الحطِّ من كرامتهم وشرفَ إسمهم. قلبٌ يحتضنُ الجميع ببساطة ومودّة، فلا  يستهلِك قوانا بصرعات جانبية تُجفف منابع الفرح فينا، وتخفت شرارة الحماس".


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يونيو 2017)

*بيان البطريركية الكلدانية بمناسبة مرور ثلاثة أعوام على مأساة تهجير مسيحيي الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 بألم وحزن ودموع نستذكر مرور ثلاثة أعوام  على مأساة تهجير مسيحيي الموصل من بيوتهم ونهب ممتلكاتهم ووثائقهم الثبوتية  ومسح تاريخهم بحرق كنائسهم واديرتهم ومخطوطاتها، حرام أن يتحول السكان  المسالمون إلى حطب المحرقة في صراعات الكبار. انها مأساة بمثابة إبادة  جماعية.
 اليوم وبعد مرور ثلاث سنوات على النكبة،  نشكر الله ان ايسر الموصل، وبلدات سهل نينوى قد تحررت بسواعد القوات  العراقية من الجيش والشرطة الاتحادية والبيشمركة والحشد الشعبي. اننا نثمن  جهودهم وتضحياتهم ونتمنى ان يتم سريعا تحرير كامل الأراضي العراقية من هذا  الفكر الخبيث.
 المسيحيون لا يزالون مهجرين في الداخل وفي  دول الجوار، وبيوتهم اما مهدمة او محروقة او منهوبة وكنائسهم شبه مدمرة،  وكذلك البنى التحتية، لكنهم يتطلعون الى ان تقوم الحكومة العراقية والمجتمع  الدولي والجمعيات الخيرية بترميم البيوت وإعمار المهدم منها وإصلاح البنى  التحتية وتوفير فرص العمل ليعودوا الى بيوتهم ويعيشوا بسلام وأمان واستقرار  واحترام مع مواطنيهم الاخرين.
 خوفهم من إطالة العودة ان تهدد وجودهم  وبقاءهم، وان تتجدد الصراعات وتظهر حركات إرهابية بغطاء جديد، لذا يناشدون  حكومة المركز وحكومة إقليم كوردستان والمجتمع الدولي الإسراع في حل المشاكل  القائمة عن طريق الحوار الشجاع والمسؤول، ورفع المخاوف وتحقيق العدالة  والمساواة بروح الوحدة الوطنية وخدمة الخير العام بحسب مقتضيات الدستور.  انها قضايا حيوية تهم حياة المواطنين وحقهم بالعيش بكرامة في دولة يؤدون  فيها واجباتهم وينتظرون كامل حقوقهم.
 اننا ندعو المسؤولين الإداريين كالمحافظ  والقائمقاميين ومدراء النواحي الى العودة الى البلدات المحررة والدوام فيها  لمتابعة معاملات الناس وتطمينهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يونيو 2017)

*تصريح اعلامي للامانة العامة لهيئة الدفاع عن اتباع الديانات والمذاهب في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  توفير الحماية والأمن لأتباع الديانات والمذاهب التي تعرضت للمذابح والسبي بمحافظة نينوى وسنجار
 اختتم المؤتمر الدولي في البرلمان الاوربي  المنعقد في بروكسل في 6 حزيران 2017 تحت شعار (نينوى بعد داعش) الذي عقد  بعد مرور ثلاث سنوات على اجتياح إرهابي داعش للموصل وسنجار وسهل نينوى.  وحضر المؤتمر السيد مهدي العلاق الأمين العام لمجلس الوزراء والسفير  العراقي السيد جواد الشليحاوي ومشاركة مجموعة من المنظمات الدولية  والعراقية الحقوقية.
 تطرق المؤتمر إلى محاور مهمة في ثلاث  جلسات مختلفة نوقش في الأولى موضوع اعادة الاعمار، ودعم النازحين وتعويضهم؛  وفي الجلسة الثانية نوقش موضوع ملاحقة مرتكبي الجرائم وتنفيذ العقاب بهم  وتحقيق العدالة؛ أما الجلسة الثالثة فبحث في كيفية تحقيق التعايش السلمي  والعدالة الاجتماعية والحفاظ على التعددية القومية والمذهبية والدينية في  محافظة نينوى.
 في ضوء كل ذلك أصدر المؤتمر عدة توصيات  مهمة. قدم الوفد العراقي اعتراض الحكومة العراقية بشأن توصيتين، الاولى  تقترح توفير الحماية الدولية للأقليات المسيحية والإيزيدية والشبك في سهل  نينوى، ولثانية تبحث في مستقبل الحشد الشعبي بعد دحر داعش الارهابي
 إن الامانة العامة لهيئة الدفاع عن اتباع  الديانات والمذاهب في العراق ترى بأن اعتراض الحكومة ينطلق من موضوع  السيادة العراقية وأن مهمة الدولة توفير الحماية للجميع. هذا المنطق سليم  لو لم تكن الحكومة العراقية ذاتها هي التي فرطت بدورها وهي التي سمحت حتى  قبل اجتياح داعش ملاحقة الأقليات الدينية وفرض الهجرة عليهم بمختلف السبل  وزاد الأمر سوءاً باجتياح داعش. لهذا فأن الأمانة العامة ترى ضرورة قيام  الدولة العراقية وسلطتها التنفيذية بتقديم ضمانات دولية بتأمين الحماية  للأقليات الدينية، وإنها تعرض نفسها للعقوبات الدولية في حالة تعرض  الأقليات لكوارث جديدة.
  لقد كان انسحاب القوات العسكرية  الانهزامي بمختلف صنوفها، بقرار من أعلى سلطة في القوات المسلحة، من الموصل  وعموم سهل نينوى قد قاد إلى الوضع المأساوي وارتكاب جرائم الإبادة بحق هذه  الأقليات. كما أن الأمانة العامة للهيئة ترى بأن الحشد الشعبي إما أن يحل  في أعقاب تحرير الموصل أو يصبح جزءاً من القوات المسلحة ولا يحق لأفراده  وقياداته الراهنة التدخل في السياسة، كما يستوجب نزع السلاح من كل الأفراد  خارج إطار المؤسسة العسكرية الرسمية.
 إننا ومن المنطلق الحرص على أتباع  الديانات الأخرى وتأمين الحماية الكاملة لهم نطالب الحكومة العراقية بتقديم  الضمانات الملزمة للهيئات الدولية بتوفير الحماية والأمن والاستقرار وعودة  جميع من يرغب العودة من أتباع الديانات الأخرى إلى مدنهم وقراهم في الموصل  وسهل نينوى والعمل على إعادة بناء مناطقهم وتعويضهم للخسائر الفادحة التي  لحقت بهم.

 الامانة العامة لهيئة الدفاع عن اتباع الديانات والمذاهب في العراق                    11-06-2017


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يونيو 2017)

*وفد من الجمعيات المدنية والامم المتحدة للأنماء يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 زار صباح يوم السبت 10 حزيران 2017 السيد محمد التميمي، رئيس الجمعيات المدنية والسيد احمد الياسري البطريركية الكلدانية.
 وبحث الوفد مع غبطة البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو حول امكانية عقد مؤتمر في سهل نينوى لدراسة وضع المكونات هناك  وتمكين العائلات المهجرة من العودة وتوفير الامان واعادة الاعمار  والتعويض.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يونيو 2017)

*واقع الموصل في الذكرى الثالثة لسيطرة داعش عليها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/


 مضت 3 أعوام على سيطرة تنظيم "الدولة  الإسلامية" داعش، على مدينة الموصل مركز محافظة نينوى والتي تعد ثاني أكبر  مدن العراق وأهمها من حيث التنوع الديني والمذهبي والقومي.

 اقتحم  التنظيم في 6 يونيو/حزيران 2014 المدينة من جانبها الغربي، ليتمكن التنظيم  من فرض سيطرته على أحياء تموز والإصلاح الزراعي وصناعة وداي عكاب والعريبي  والحاوي ومشيرفة والنجار وشيخ فتحي والصحة، وواصل التنظيم التقدم نحو مركز  المدينة، وتمكن في غضون ساعات قليلة من السيطرة على جميع الأحياء الجنوبية  والغربية التي كانت تحت سيطرة قوات الشرطة الاتحادية، وبعد انهيار القطعات  العسكرية في الجانب الشرقي أصبحت المدينة بأكملها تحت سيطرة التنظيم.

 وفي غضون ذلك شهدت مدينة الموصل أكبر موجة نزوح جماعي، فقد اضطرت آلاف  العائلات للفرار من المعارك والقصف المدفعي العشوائي والتوجه نحو مناطق  البلاد المختلفة.

 دخول التنظيم للمدينة رافقه انهيار الواقع  الخدمي، فالمدينة عانت من انقطاع خدمة التيار الكهربائي والمياه الصالحة  للشرب والوقود والخدمات الأساسية اليومية الأمر الذي تسبب بإيقاف عجلة  الحياة ودفع المدنيين على مواصلة النزوح، وهم في صدمة من أمرهم على ما حدث  للمدينة بين ليلة وضحاها.

 عانت الموصل أيضًا في 10 يونيو/حزيران  قبل 3 أعوام من أزمة غذائية حادة فجميع المحال التجارية أغلقت أبوابها ما  دفع السكان لدفع مبالغ كبيرة من أجل الحصول على ما يسد جزءً بسيطًا من  احتياجاتهم اليومية.

 وتفرغ التنظيم للسيطرة على الدوائر والمؤسسات  الحكومية ومنع الاقتراب منها وبالأخص المصارف الاهلية والحكومية، كذلك  الاستيلاء على المعدات القتالية التي خلفتها القوات الأمنية وراءها، وسارع  "داعش" لتدمير معالم المحافظة الدينية ولعل أبرزها جوامع النبي يونس والنبي  شيت والنبي جرجيس "عليهم السلام"، فضلا عن تدمير عشرات المزارات الدينية  التي تعود لمسلمين ومسيحيين وديانات أخرى، واستولى على محتوياتها ونقلها  الى أماكن مجهولة.

 لم يقف التنظيم عند تدمير معالم نينوى الدينية  بل قام بتدمير صروحها المعمارية والحضارية متمثلة بمتحف الموصل الحضاري  ومدينة النمرود ومدينة الحضر وبوابة نركال وقصر سنحاريب وآثار منطقة  خورسباد، كما قام بتهريب عشرات القطع الأثرية النفيسة التي لا تقدر بثمن  الى الخارج وبيعها في المزادات العالمية لتمويل جانب من نفقاته دون  الاكتراث الى قيمتها التاريخية عند سكان المحافظة والعراق والإنسانية  جمعاء.

 وضع الموصل الاقتصادي في ظل سيطرة "داعش" وبحسب تقارير  خبراء سجل تدهورا كبيرا إثر الحصار الذي كان مفروضا على المدينة وكذلك توقف  أغلب المهن عن العمل بسبب الانقطاع المستمر للتيار الكهربائي وقلة الوقود  ومضايقات التنظيم ما دفع بأصحاب المصانع لتسريح العمال وإغلاقها وهو ما أدى  الى ارتفاع نسب البطالة في صفوف الشباب وتسبب بزيادة نسبة الفقر حتى وصلت  الى 30% خلال الأشهر الثلاثة الأخيرة من العام الجاري، بعد ان كانت 19% في  عام 2014 حسب الإحصائية الأخيرة الرسمية الصادرة عن وزارة التخطيط  العراقية.

 مشافي نينوى ومراكزها الصحية تعرضت هي أيضاً لأضرار  بالغة، فهي ولغاية اليوم تعاني من نقص حاد في الأدوية والمستلزمات الطبية  الضرورية لعلاج المرضى بعد ان بدأ التنظيم باستغلالها لعلاج جرحاه، ما دعا  وزارة الصحة العراقية ومنظمات طبية الى القلق على الوضع الصحي وإطلاق  تحذيرات من وقوع كارثة صحية.

 الواقع الاجتماعي في الموصل لم يسلم  من الآثار السلبية التي أوجدها "داعش" في المدينة، فقد حظر التنظيم استخدام  الهواتف النقالة وأوقف عمل أبراج الاتصالات الأمر الذي جعل التغطية ضعيفة  للغاية لمن كان يحتفظ سرا بالهواتف المحمولة، كما فرض "داعش" رقابة شديدة  على الانترنت الذي كان يتوفر فقط في مقاهي الانترنت ذات الخدمة الرديئة  أيضا لتدخل المدينة عمليا في عزلة شبه تامة، كما تلاشت الى حد كبير  العلاقات الاجتماعية كالزيارات والاحتفال بالمناسبات داخل المحافظة لصعوبة  التواصل بين الأهالي. 

 ويعتبر واقع نينوى التعليمي من أكبر  القطاعات المتضررة من "داعش" إذ خسر الطلاب 3 سنوات دراسية، ووزارة التربية  أكدت وفي أكثر من مناسبة عدم اعترافها بالنتائج الدراسية في ظل سيطرة  التنظيم، بينما عانى الطلبة النازحون، من عدم توفر مدارس تحتضنهم.

 كل هذه السياسات والممارسات التي انتهجها "داعش" في الأعوام الثلاثة  الماضية دفعت بنخب المجتمع الموصلي وكفاءاته العلمية والأدبية والاختصاصات  الأخرى إضافة إلى صحفيين ومحاميين وركائز مجتمع هامة للهجرة والفرار.

 النازحون من الموصل بمختلف طوائفهم وقومياتهم وأديانهم ليس أفضل حالا ممن  بقي داخل المدينة إذ يعاني الآلاف من الموصليين المتواجدين في المحافظات  العراقية من تدهور أحوالهم في ظل انعدام الدعم الحكومي المقدم لهم، فعشرات  الأطفال توفوا وأصيب آخرون بأمراض البرد والصدر والأمراض الجلدية الخطرة،  كذلك هو حال النازحين من كبار السن.

 وبين اليوم والأمس يبقى أهالي  الموصل هم الأكثر تضررا من الأحداث التي رافقت الأعوام الماضية، سواء من  نزح منهم أم من بقي داخل المحافظة، فالجميع بانتظار تحرير المدينة بالكامل  وإنهاء المظاهر المسلحة والبدء بالمصالحة والإعمار لكي تعود الأمور لسابق  عهدها.

 وتمكنت القوات العراقية خلال حملة عسكرية بدأت في  أكتوبر/تشرين الأول الماضي، من استعادة النصف الشرقي الموصل، ومن ثم بدأت  في 19 شباط/فبراير الماضي معارك الجانب الغربي، وتمكنت من تحرير أغلب أحياء  الجانب الأيمن.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يونيو 2017)

*جميل زيتو يوقع " مذكراتي " في عنكاوا *





 
 سناط والتجربة التربوية وأشياء أخرى في ذاكرة المربي الجليل جميل زيتو
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا
 سناط , هذه القرية التي تغفو بين سلاسل  جبلية شاهقة , وتغتسل من بحيرة صغيرة يرويها شلال رائع متدفق من وديان كهف (  بي واري ) الخرافي , اي بلا ارث , ومنها يتحلزن نهر القرية  في الوديان  والبساتين ليصب في نهر الهيزل .
 سناط , هذا النعيم الأرضي التي نحرته أياد  سوداء من ستينات القرن الماضي  حتى تلاشت تماما في أواخر الثمانينات ,  وهجرها ما تبقى من سكانها .
 ابن سناط , المربي الفاضل جميل زيتو ,  استذكر تاريخ هذه المدينة المنسية  - الجنة المفقودة - وأشياء أخرى من خلال  كتابه " مذكراتي " , فقد رعى اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان حفلة توقيع  الكتاب في احتفالية نظمها على قاعة شركة بابليون  - عنكاوا ( اربيل ) يوم  الأربعاء 7 حزيران 2017 , فقد بدأت الأمسية بكلمة ترحيبية  للإعلامي أكد  مراد نائب رئيس اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان  ومدير الجلسة أشاد فيها  بالجهد المبذول للمؤلف في إخراج الكتاب الذي يتضمن مذكراته عن قريته  وبعضا  مما بقي في ذاكرته من حياته الوظيفية .
 الأديب روند بولص رئيس اتحاد الأدباء  والكتاب السريان ألقى كلمة افتتح فيها الأمسية داعيا كل أبناء شعبنا ممن  عملوا في مجال التربية والتعليم والصحة أن يكتبوا مذكراتهم لكي تبقى في  ذاكرة الأجيال إضافة إلى أنها تعزز هويتنا وحقوقنا القومية في قرانا .
 بعد ذلك قدم فيلم عن سناط من إنتاج شركة  بابليون
 بعدها اعتلى المنصة كل من : الإعلامي مال  الله فرج , الكاتب نوري بطرس عطو , ليتحدثوا عن وجهة نظرهم فيما ما جاء  بالكتاب , ليختتم مؤلف الكتاب  جميل زيتو عن محطات توقف عندها في مؤلفه .
 وقد تضمن الكتاب أربعة فصول تضمن الفصل  الأول  منه , المذكرات التربوية والتعليمية  والاجتماعية  , والفصل الثاني ,  بعض ما يتعلق بالأشراف التربوي , ذكريات عن بعض النوادر والحوادث عن سناط   , والقسم الأخير الفلكلور وعادات وتقاليد سناطية
 ثم فتح باب الحوار , ليجيب فيها الحضور عن الأسئلة والمداخلات المطروحة .
 حضر حفل توقيع الكتاب هذا العديد من  الوفود والشخصيات القادمة من زاخو وهم من اصول سناطية و من خارج الوطن  اضافة الى شخصيات برلمانية وادارية و سياسية وجمع من المثقفين والمهتمين  بالشأن الثقافي والتربوي والقومي من ابناء شعبنا.
 الكتاب من تصميم غازي عزيز التلاني
 في جو بهيج اختتمت الأمسية باحتفالية التوقيع على الكتاب من قبل مؤلفه جميل زيتو .        

















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يونيو 2017)

*جاندارك هوزايا مديرة مكتبة الثقافة السريانية تزور مركز توثيق المخطوطات الرقمي للآباء الدومنيكان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زارت السيدة جاندارك هوزايا مديرة مكتبة  الثقافة السريانية التابعة للمديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية  بحكومة إقليم كوردستان، مركز توثيق المخطوطات الرقمي للآباء الدومنيكان  (C.N.M.O). وجالت السيدة هوزايا وعدد من موظفي المكتبة، في أروقة المركز،  حيث قدم الأب نجيب موسى الدومنيكي، المدير المؤسس للمركز، شرحا وافيا عن  عمليات الترميم والتوثيق والتصوير التي تمر بها المخطوطات والكتب القديمة  بمراحلها المختلفة، ورفعها تاليا على الانترنت لتكون في متناول الباحثين  والدارسين والمهتمين بدراسة التاريخ والمخطوطات الشرقية.
  كما جرى خلال الزيارة بحث سبل التنسيق  والتعاون بين مكتبة الثقافة السريانية ومركز التوثيق وإمكانية تدريب موظفي  المكتبة على الطرق الحديثة المتبعة في التوثيق عبر تقنيات التصوير الحديثة  في استوديوهات خاصة بالتصوير عالي الدقة وترميم المخطوطات القديمة وأعمال  التوثيق الأخرى.
 يشار إلى أن المركز تأسس في الموصل عام  1990 وقدم خلال هذه السنوات خدمات جليلة لتوثيق وتصوير وحفظ عدد كبير من  الوثائق والمخطوطات والكتب القديمة التي يعود بعضها إلى القرن السادس عشر،  باللغات: السريانية بشقيها الشرقي والغربي، العربية، الأرمنية، وسواها في  أكثر من 25 موضوعاً مختلفاً ولثقافات متننوعة كالسريانية والأيزيدية و  الشبكية وغيرها.











































​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يونيو 2017)

*افتتاح مركز مار بولس للخدمات الرعوية للكنيسة الكلدانية في حي سيكانيان /كركوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
                بغية تقديم الخدمة الرعوية  والروحية لابناء شعبنا في منطقة سيكانيان بكركوك، افتتح سيادة المطران مار  يوسف توما مرقس رئيس اساقفة كركوك والسليمانية للكلدان، يوم السبت المصادف  10/6/2017 وحضور الاب أياد توما راعي كنيسة مار بولس في سيكانيان والاخوات  الراهبات وجمع غفير من أبناء شعبنا، وفي كلمة قصيرة لسيادة راعي الابرشية  بالمناسبة ذكر أن هذا المركز هو دعم للوجود المسيحي في هذه المنطقة، وأن  الابرشية تسعى بشكل دائم الى تطوير هذه المنطقة عبر مشاريعها. ولعلّ أبرزها  هو المباشرة بانشاء المركز الرعوي وملحقاته والذي هو في قيد البناء. وقد  افتتحنا اليوم هذا المركز مؤقتا لخدمة ابناء شعبنا. من جانبه أكد الاب اياد  توما أن هذا المركز هو من اجل تقديم الخدمات الرعوية والروحية لجميع  اخوتنا المسيحيين القاطنين في سيكانيان بدون استثناء وابوابه مفتوحة  للجميع، ودعى الجميع الى المشاركة في النشاطات والفعاليات التي ستقام في  المركزمقدما شكره الجزيل لراعي الابرشية وكل من أسهم في إنشاء هذا المركز.
     يذكر ان مركز مار بولس للخدمات  الرعوية في بنايته المؤقتة يتكون من قاعتين للمحاضرات تتسع (40) شخصا مزود  بكافة الوسائل والملحقات اللازمة، اضافة الى مكتب الاب راعي كنيسة مار  بولس، مخزن ومطبخ ودورات للمياه.     





































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يونيو 2017)

*حبيب افرام رئيس الرابطة السريانية: ليست قضية مقاعد نيابية للاقليات بلْ كرامتنا!*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
                   يبدو في غمرة اللقاءات  لانجاز قانون جديد للانتخابات النيابية إن حقوق الطوائف المسيحية الست  الصغيرة وهي نصف الطوائف المسيحية ، والمسماة زوراً في النظام السياسي  اللبناني، " أقليات مسيحية"، وهي السريان الارثوذكس السريان الكاثوليك  الاتين الكلدان الآشوريين والاقباط، بكل ما تمثله، بعددها 63 ألف ناخب،  بتاريخها وعطائها وشهدائها وتفانيها وتجذرها ومشرقيتها وحرمانها الفادح،  ليست على بال من يهندس القانون.
              لقد بحّ صوتنا وصراخنا، ويظهر أننا وحدنا سنبقى المحرومين. كأننا لسنا مواطنين. بلْ حتى كأننا ذميون من أهلنا وبيئتنا.
           في ظلّْ ما نتعرض له في الشرق،  من قتل وذبح وتشريد واقتلاع، كنا نظن أن لبنان، سيصر على رسالة صارخة، إنه  مازال الواحة والملجأ والجنة وأنه أكثر من أي وقت مضى، يؤكد على احترامه  للتنوع والتعدد، وعلى صيانة حقوق كل أبنائه.
           لقد حلمنا وناضلنا. لكن هذا  النظام العنصري لا يريد أن ينصفنا، فكيف يمر قانون يذبحنا سياسياً ويلغينا  وكأنه يقول لابنائنا اذهبوا فتشوا عن وطن آخر. لا خبز لكم هنا. لا إنصاف لا  مساواة لا حقوق.
          إنه نداء للنظام وصرخة ضد  النظام. حقّنا بمقاعد نيابية ثلاث معترف به من كل قيادات الوطن ووعدنا  بدعمنا من الكل. فلماذا يفكرنا البعض قبل صياح الديك ، لماذا يغسل البعض  أيديهم من دمنا؟ ومن أين تطلع الارانب ضدنا؟
         إن القضية ليس كرسياً أكثر أو  أقل، ولا أين نضعه، ولا من يمثلنا، ولا لمن نعطيه، ولا هو تناتش بين مذاهب  صغيرة، أو اختلاف حول سريانية المقاعد أو أقليتها، - وكلنا واحد-  ولا  أفضلية بين مناطق – وكلها بيتنا- بل القضية كرامتنا وهويتنا ومكانتنا في  الوطن. فنحن لسنا عدداً زائداً ولا كمية مهملة ولا شعباً نوضع على الرف.
         والقضية هو لبنان. إما وطنُ يتعملق بكل أبنائه أو يُقمع الحق وينتهي روح الوطن.

 حبيب افرام


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يونيو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يفتتح الرياضة السنوية لراهبات بنات مريم الكلدانيات*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/

 افتتح مساء الأحد 11/6/2017 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الرياضة الروحية السنوية لراهبات  بنات مريم الكلدانيات في الدير الأم في المسبح ببغداد.
 وفي عظته للأخوات الراهبات، قال غبطته:
 الرياضة الروحية وبخاصة الرياضة السنوية  للمكرسين والمكرسات، اختبار روحي متميز عبر "وقفات" غير معتادة، للخروج من  التزامات الحياة اليومية العادية، لمواجهة الذات وتقييم المسيرة ومراجعة  عيش مبادئ تكريسهم وأسسها والممارسات الروحية كالصلاة، والتأمل وقراءة كلمة  الله وتجسيدها في واقع الحياة اليومية، والتوبة والتصحيح.
 الرياضة  ليست وقتا للراحة واللقاءات الجانبية والسوالف. بل ينبغي التزام "الخلوة –  السكينة والصمت، وترك وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي – التلفون!" للدخول إلى  أعماق كياننا لمعرفة المسافة التي نقفها مع أنفسنا ومع الله ومع الأخرين –  العلاقات، ونقر بضعفنا من دون أقنعه وتبريرات ونحدد وضعنا!!
 الرياضة الروحية فرصة لتحرير ذاتنا من كل  ما يعوق تقدمها في مسيرتنا الروحية والجماعية كتأثيرات طبعنا ومشاعرنا  وغرائزنا (دوافعنا) ومجتمعنا ليعود إلينا النور والسلام وبركة الله لنتمكن  من اتباع نمط حياة المسيح خطوة خطوة فنندمج فيه.
 أتمنى أن تبقوا راسخين  في الإيمان بالرغم من الظروف القاسية التي نعيشها، ومنفتحين على المحبة،  وأسخياء في أعمال الرحمة التي ينتظرها إخوتنا المحتاجون – المهجرون!!  ومواظبين على الصلاة، كما تقول الرسالة إلى رومية: "اعملوا لِلرَّبِّ  بِهِمَّةٍ لا تَفتر ورُوحٍ مُتَّقد. كُونوا في الرَّجاءِ فَرِحين وفي  الشِّدَّةِ صابِرين وعلى الصَّلاةِ مُواظِبين. كُونوا لِلقِدِّيسينَ في  حاجاتِهِم مُشارِكين وإلى ضِيافةِ الغُرَباءِ مُبادِرين (رومية 12:  12-13)".
 أدعوكن إلى القيام بفحص ضمير جديّ وشامل  في هذه الأيام المباركة وان تفكروا ما هي إرادة الله فيكن وماذا ينتظر منكن  من قبل الكنيسة وإخوتكن وأخواتكن.
 أدعوكن الى قراءة هذا النص لإبراهيم النثفري من القرن السادس، أحد روحانييّ كنيستنا المشرقيّة:
 "ليس على الأرض ما هو اعز عند الله من  راهب جاث على الأرض يصلي دائما، فالصلاة مرساة التوبة، حيث تهدأ كل أنواع  الأفكار مهما كانت كثيره، والندامة التي ترافقها الدموع هي كنز الرحمة،  وغسل القلب، وسبيل التطهير، وطريق التجليات، وسلم العقل.
 الصلاة  الدائمة تجعل من العقل صورة الله، وتؤمن له موهبة إدراك الأمور الصغيرة.  وبوقت قليل تكفر عن ديون الإهمال الطويل، هذه الصلاة تحوي كل أنواع الزهد  وأنماطه"
 "اباؤنا السريان" ص 253 .


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يونيو 2017)

*البطريركية الكلدانية: كلدان العراق، أرقام مقلقة!*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 يشكل المسيحيون الكلدان جزءاً أساسياً  أصيلاً من الواقع المتنوع في العراق. ولقد ساهموا بوضوح في تقدم بلدهم من  خلال مدارسهم العديدة ومؤسساتهم وثقافتهم ومهاراتهم، وعملوا مع المسيحيين  الأخرين والمسلمين من اجل ترسيخ قيم التسامح والمواطنة والعيش المشترك  وأدامتها.
 لكن من المؤسف ان موجات الهجرة المتتالية  خفضت عددهم: الحرب العراقية – الإيرانية، سنوات الحصار- العجاف وسقوط  النظام واستهداف المسيحيين بشكل ملحوظ خصوصاً من قبل المافيات المنفلتة،  وعصابات داعش التي هجرتهم (شلع قلع) من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى عام 2014  كذلك قيام مكاتب خارجية بتشجيعهم على الهجرة وتسهيل أمورهم.
 جغرافياً: يحتل كلدان العراق مساحة كبيرة.  فهم متواجدون في البصرة، الناصرية، واسط، العمارة، الحلة، بغداد، بعقوبة،  كركوك، السليمانية، كويسنجق، عرموطة، شقلاوة، أربيل، عنكاوا، كرمليس،  الموصل، تلكيف، بطنايا، باقوفا، تللسقف، شرفية، القوش، عين سفني، جمبور،  بندوايا، دهوك، زاخو وعقرة وفيها 40 قرية كلدانية بالكامل.
 لم يستثمر  الكلدان جغرافيتهم ولا عددهم لأطماع سياسية بسبب ولائهم للوطن والمحافظة  عليه وعلى وحدته منذ تشكيل الدولة العراقية عام 1920، ولم تكن لهم طموحات  في تأسيس تنظيمات سياسية أو حزبية ماعدا انهم في الثمانينيات قاموا بفتح  نوادي اجتماعية.

 عدداً: عمليا لا يمكن معرفة أعدادهم، والإحصائيات غير مؤكدة وغير دقيقة.
  ثمة إحصائية حكومية تعود إلى عام 1987، تقول أن عدد المسيحيين هو  1.262.000 نسمة ونسبتهم 4%، وبحسب هذه الإحصائية نقدر عدد الكلدان بمليون  نسمة والكنائس الأخرى بـ 300.000 الف نسمة.
 يذكر الباحث وليم خمو وردا  في أطروحته للماجستير حول "الحماية الدولية للاقليات العراقية" نقلا عن  وزارة التخطيط ان التعداد العام لسكان العراق لعام 1997 تشير الى ان عدد  المسيحيين يبلغ مليون واربعمئة الف نسمة وان التقديرات الأمريكية تؤكد ان  عددهم حاليا انخفض الى خمسمائة الف (1).
 بينما نشر الدليل البابوي في نفس السنة  1997 إحصائية عن المسيحيين الكاثوليك في العالم، وبالنسبة للعراق اعتمد على  تقارير الأساقفة الذين يفتقرون الى الية علمية للإحصاء ويبدو انهم يكررون  نفس الأرقام حتى اليوم (العماذات دقيقة، لأنها مسجلة في الكنائس). لذا نرى  ان الإحصاء الحكومي أكثر دقة! ونذكر على سبيل المثال عدد الكلدان والسريان  الكاثوليك في بغداد والموصل بحسب الدليل البابوي لعام 1997:
 الكلدان في بغداد: 150.500 نسمة، العماذات (الولادات): 2082.
 يمكن إضافة 2000 نسمة كانوا يسكنون آنذاك في الحلة والحبانيّة وبعقوبة.
 في الموصل: الكلدان 18.920 العماذات: 345
 الأبرشية تضم الموصل وتلكيف وكرمليس.
 اما السريان الكاثوليك وهم ثاني أكبر تجمع مسيحي، لهم أبرشيتان: بغداد والموصل
 بغداد: 23.900 نسمة، العماذات 290
 الموصل: 27.800 نسمة، العماذات 692
 وتضم مدينة الموصل وقره قوش وبرطلة وبعشيقة وزاخو وكركوك.
 اليوم لا توجد إحصائية دقيقة ولا يمكن  التأكد مما يطرح. عموما يقال ان نسبة المسيحيين هي 2%. هناك من يقول يوجد  نصف مليون، لكن من دون إعطاء مراجع معتمدة. الحكومة العراقية وحدها تقدر ان  تعرف الاعداد.
 للكلدان حاليا تسع أبرشيات: البصرة،  بغداد، كركوك، أربيل، الموصل (مهجرة)، عقرة (شاغرة)، القوش، دهوك (دمجت  فيها أبرشيتا زاخو والعمادية).

 اليوم انخفض عدد المسيحيين بسبب  الهجرة، ومن بينهم الكلدان، إذ تكاد لا تخلو أسرة مسيحية من أفراد هاجروا  للغرب، بينما ينتظر باقي أعضاء الأسرة اللحاق بهم! انها مأساة حقيقية حيث  تشتت العائلة الواحدة إلى عدة بلدان.
  كنائسنا في بغداد:
 هناك 8 كنائس تم  غلقها بعد السقوط وكانت مكتظة قبل ذلك بسبب التردي الأمني واستهداف  المسيحيين في معظم المدن العراقية. والهجرة اتجهت الى إقليم كوردستان وأيضا  الى الخارج.
 الكنائس المغلقة هي: مار يعقوب – حي أسيا، مار يوسف  العامل- نفق الشرطة، مار افرام- الشالجية، ام الاحزان – الشورجة، مريم  العذراء – كمب الكيلاني، ام المعونة – السعدون، الثالوث الاقدس – الحبيبية،  الحكمة الإلهية – الصليخ وهي ملك لليسوعيين. كذلك كنائس الحلة وبعقوبة  والحبانية عموما مغلقة.
 الكنائس المفتوحة حاليا هي 17 كنيسة، ومعظمها  في الرصافة وهي: الصعود، مار إيليا، مار توما، مار كوركيس، مار بولس-  الزعفرانية، تهنئة العذراء، مار بثيون، مريم العذراء، مار ماري، القلب  الأقدس، مار يوسف، سلطانة الوردية، العائلة المقدسة، الانتقال، الرسولين  بطرس وبولس، مار يوحنا المعمذان، حافظة الزروع.
 كان للكلدان في بغداد 25 رعية ما عدا  كنائس الأديرة بينما كان للطوائف الأخرى كنيسة أو كنيستان أو ثلاث كنائس.  صيانة هذه الكنائس يشكل عبءً كبيراً على البطريركية وخلال السنوات الأربع  الماضية صرف عليها أكثر من مليار دينار!
 القلق من المستقبل
 نحن قلقونا على  المستقبل. لذا على من هم في الخارج أن يشاركونا قلقنا لا ان يزيدوا همنا  ونشكر كل من وقف الى جانبنا معنوياً ومادياً وروحياً. وبهذه المناسبة ندعو  كل مسيحي راشد أن يفكر ويهتم بمستقبل هذا المكون الأصيل ويعمل على تقوية  وجوده وإدامة حضوره من خلال المطالبة بتحقيق السلام الدائم والاستقرار  وتوفير فرص العمل، واحترام حقوقه وكرامته وتأمين حياته وتراثه ومناطقه  ولغته وعقيدته، وتقاليده. وعلى الدولة العراقية تحويل هذه المفاهيم إلى  واقع الدولة القوية والحافظة للقانون وتحقيق المساواة والعدالة الاجتماعية  من خلال إقامة دولة مدنية ديمقراطية حديثة تقف على مسافة واحدة من جميع  أبنائها بغض النظر عن الدين والعرق، مما يطمئن المسيحيين من البقاء  والإسهام بكل طاقاتهم وقدراتهم لبناء مجتمعهم في المركز وفي الإقليم من دون  خوف ولا تقوقع، بل بوجود فعّال، وقد يتشجع بعض المهاجرين على العودة  والاستثمار لتطوير بلداتهم عمرانياً واقتصادياً واجتماعياً!
 دعوتنا الى جميع المسيحيين هي للوحدة والعمل معا وسط هذه التحديات الكبيرة.
 ______
 (1) وليم خمو وردا، الحماية الدولية للأقليات، دراسة حالة الحماية الدولية للمسيحيين العراقية، رسالة ماجستير – سنة 2013 ، ص 221


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يونيو 2017)

*نشاطات المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد-اعلام المديرية
 اجتمع السيد عماد سالم ججو مدير عام  الدراسة السريانية ممثل وزارة التربية وعضو الهيئة الادارية في مجلس ادارة  هيئة رعاية ذوي الاعاقة والاحتياجات الخاصة مع اعضاء الهيئة وممثلي  الوزارات الاخرى الجلسة (19) في المركز العراقي الكوري في وزارة العمل  والشؤون الاجتماعية صباح يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 2017/6/13 
  وتم مناقشة  مواضيع الجلسة برئاسة القاضي اصغر عبدالرزاق الموسوي رئيس الهيئة الموضوع  الاول حول تشكيل لجنة لتعديل القانون 38 لسنة 2013 وتقديم المقترحات لتعديل  القانون اما الموضوع الثاني حول الاعلام وقضية الاعاقة والاحتياجات الخاصة  (قصار القامة ) وتم طرح الموضوع من قبل السيد محمد عيدان عضو الهيئة 
 ناقشت موضوع الاعلام في تناول قضية الاعاقة والتاثير الايجابي والسلبي عليها...
  وتم اقتراح العديد من المقترحات حول بث البرامج الهادفة والتجارب الناجحة  من خلال النشاطات التي تقوم بها بعض الجمعيات والمؤسسات التي تدعم ذوي  الاعاقة ومطالبة هيئة الاعلام والاتصالات ان تصدر اعماما واضحا بهذا  الخصوص 
  وتم التطرق في الموضوع الثالث حول ضوابط السكن الجامعي قدمته  الدكتورة عبير مهدي الجلبي النائب الاول لمجلس الادارة مدير عام دائرة  الاعاقة وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في وزارة العمل 
  يذكر ان هيئة رعاية  ذوي الاعاقة والاحتياجات الخاصة في وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية تجتمع  مرة في الشهر واعضائها من جميع الوزارات بدرجة مدير عام اضافة الى اعضاء من  ذوي الاعاقة والاحتياجات الخاصة وخبراء وقانونيين واطباء .
 من جهة اخرى اكمل قسم الدراسة السريانية  في ممثلية تربية نينوى في محافظة دهوك اجراء الامتحانات النهائية لمحو  الامية باللغة السريانية لمرحلتي الاساس والتكميل للعام الدراسي (٢٠١٦-  ٢٠١٧).
 وأجرت المراكز الخمسة "النمرود، كوركيس،  نصيبين ،اورهي، ميركي" الامتحانات الشفهية والتحريرية النهائية للدارسين  للغة السريانية في محافظة دهوك.































​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يونيو 2017)

*الاجتماع الدوري لكهنة ابرشية بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 اجتمع صباح يوم الاثنين 12 حزيران 2017  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو  بكهنة أبرشية بغداد في كنيسة مار يوسف البتول في الكرادة.

 بدأ  الاجتماع بالصلاة، ثم رحب غبطة البطريرك بالكهنة وشكرهم على خدمتهم ومن ثم  ناقشوا جدول الاعمال عن الوضع العام وزيارات غبطته الاخيرة ونتائجها وكذلك  اجتماع غبطة البطريرك مع الاساقفة الكلدان في اربيل وتفقد الجانب الايسر من  الموصل.

 ايضاً تطرق الاباء الكهنة الى النشاطات الصيفية في  الخورنات وتشجيع الدعوات الكهنوتية والرهبانية والتحضير الى لقاء الكهنة  العام في العراق والرياضة الروحية. وكذلك دعم وتشجيع الرابطة الكلدانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2017)

*خطّة لإعادة إعمار 13000 منزل لأبناء شعبنا في سهل نينوى *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- زينيت/

 أطلقت “عون الكنيسة المتألّمة” خطّة  لإعادة إعمار 13000 منزل مسيحي في سهل نينوى في العراق، بقيمة تُقدّر  بحوالى 230 مليون يورو، بحسب بيان صدر عنها يوم الخميس 15 حزيران، بناء على  ما ورد في مقال أعدّته مارينا دروجينينا من القسم الفرنسي في زينيت.
 وقد قدّمت “عون الكنيسة المتألّمة” خطّة  العمل تلك للسفراء الأوروبيين المعتمدين لدى الكرسي الرسولي، على لسان  مديرها في الفرع الإيطالي أليساندرو مونتيدورو الذي قال إنّ هذه الخطّة  ستعيد سهل نينوى للمسيحيين. “نحن ننوي إدخال الحكومات في مشاريعنا،  والمساهمة في إعادة الحياة التي سلبتها داعش من العائلات المسيحية… وبما  أنّ الجهاديين يؤثّرون أكثر فأكثر على غربنا، فإنّ دعم المسيحيين المضطهدين  يمثّل اللقاح الأوّل والأكثر فعالية ضدّ التطرّف”.
 تجدر الإشارة إلى أنّ أحد المنازل التي  سيُعاد إعمارها هو منزل خضر عزو في قرقوش، وهو والد كريستينا الصغيرة التي  خُطفت على يد داعش في 22 آب 2014، وأُعيدت إلى عائلتها في 10 حزيران 2017.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2017)

*حملة من اجل ايقاف نزيف ترحيل المسيحيين العراقيين/ مشيغان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كارولين هرمز – مشيغان

 استضافت مؤسسة الجالية الكلدانية في  مشيغان، السناتور المتقاعد كارل ليفن وعدد من المؤسسات والجمعيات الكلدانية   والقانونيين والمسؤولين من الحكومة الامريكية، وذلك يوم الثلاثاء 13  حزيران 2017.
 وقد ععقد اجتماع طاريء من اجل إيجاد حل  للمعتقلين الذين شملهم قرار الترحيل الذي اثار ضجة كبيرة بين اوساط  الجالية  الكلدانية لما له من وقع مأساوي على المعتقلين وعوائلهم .
  رحب السيد مارتن منّا بالسناتور المتقاعد  وبالحضور الكرام، وبعدها عرّف الحضور بانفسهم وبعنوان وظائفهم، وفتح  الاجتماع السناتور ليفن متحدثا عن سبب هذا اللقاء، وهو للعمل معا لحل مشكلة  المواطنين العراقيين الذين القي القبض عليهم لغرض الترحيل، ذاكرا بأن  علينا جميعاً ان نشارك بعضنا في العمل في حل هذه المشكلة وبالشكل الصحيح،  لان قضايا الاغلبية من هؤلاء المعتقليين مضى عليها عقدين وثلاثة او أكثر،  وهم ينعمون بأستقرار نسبي في الأراضي الأميريكية، ولهم عملهم ويعيشون مع  عوائلهم حياة طبيعية، ولا يجوز ترحيلهم الى مكان خطير ينعدم فيه الامان مثل  العراق ..
  قرار ترحيلهم هذا يؤدي الى موتهم حتماً،  لذا يجب ايجاد حل لهذه القضية الصعبة فورا، لان المعتقلين الان في معتقل   بولاية  اوهايو وسيبقون هناك مدة 90 يوما ، وهذه المدة غير كافية لايجاد  الحل.
  قبل كل شي علينا تمديد مدة التسعين  يوماً،  ليس لنا الوقت الكافي لجمع كافة الوثائق المطلوبة عن طريق المحامين  الذين يمثلونهم، لان القضايا تختلف من شخص الى اخر، ومن ثم تجمع هذه  االوثائق وتقدم باسم منظمة واحدة، لان تعدد المنظمات ستؤثر سلباً على  المعتقلين، ويجب ان يكون الخطاب واحداً، وبالسرعة القصوى .
 وقد طلب السناتور لفين المشاركين جميعاً،  تقديم رسالة احتجاج وارسالها الى اكبر عدد من اعضاء مجلس النواب، والأشارة  إلى ان قرار الترحيل هذا مصيبة بالفعل إن  لم يوقف، هذا الموضوع يجب ان  يعالج انسانياً وسياسياً وقانونيا .ً
 كما قام كل من السناتور كييؤي بييتر  والسناتور دبي ستابينو بالاتصال بدائرة الهجرة والكمارك في ولاية اوهايو،  المركز الذي يوجد فيه المعتقلين، وقد اعلم السيد مايك بنس نائب الرئيس  الامريكي بالموضوع أيضا.
 ومنذ ساعة الأعتقال والجميع يعمل في هذه  القضية طالبين من الله حل هذه المشكلة الكارثية الكبيرة على امل ان يشملهم  جميعاً رغم صعوبة هذا الامر لان القضايا وقسم منها معقدة جدا  .
 هذا وقد اعرب السيد مارتن منّا عن شكره وتقديره لجميع اعضاء الكونغرس الذين قدموا الدعم لأولئك المعترضين لخطر الترحيل .
  وقد نشر  السيد منا رسالة عبر الشبكة  الالكترونية وضع فيها عضو الكونغرس لفين اسمه اولاً، وارسلت الى وزير الامن  الداخلى كيلى، لغرض الأهتمام بجدية في إيجاد حل للأزمة، ويجري صياغة رسالة  إضافية من قبل عضو الكونغرس تروت، ولا يزال العديد من الأعضاء ومنهم   لورانس وبيترز وستابينو ودينغيل وفورتنبيري وإيشو وغيرهم، يثيرون المسألة  مع إدارة الشؤون الإنسانية .


 دعوات وصلوات الجميع لابناء شعبنا المسيحي الجريح


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2017)

*السيدة باسكال وردا تشارك في اجتماع تشاوري من اجل التصدي لمشروع تعديل قانون الأحوال الشخصية رقم 188 لسنة 1959*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 - المشاركون في الاجتماع يؤكدون ان التعديل المقترح يضرب في الصميم مبدأ المساواة ويشرعن للطائفية ويهدد وحدة واستقلال القضاء.
 - السيدة وردا تدعو الى تنظيم حملة واسعة وعاجلة من النشاطات لقطع الطريق على إجراء التعديل المقترح في مجلس النواب.

 شاركت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وزيرة الهجرة والمهجرين الأسبق في الاجتماع  ألتشاوري الذي دعت اليه منظمة أمل في مقرها في بغداد يوم 10/6/2017 ، وحضره  عدد من ممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني وحقوقيون وناشطون في الدفاع عن حقوق  المرأة وعدم المس بالمكتسبات التي حصلت عليها من قوانين سابقة، ومنها ما  يجري في مجلس النواب من محاولات جائرة لإجراء تعديل يفرض المزيد من  الطائفية، والعمل بالمادة 41 الخلافية من الدستور والمجمدة كونها خلافية  على قانون الأحوال الشخصية رقم 188 لسنة 1959.
 المشاركات والمشاركون في الاجتماع اجمعوا  على ان التعديل المقترح على القانون المشار اليه يضرب في الصميم مبدأ  المساواة بين المواطنين الذي نصت عليه المادة ( 14 ) من الدستور ويشرعن  للطائفية الممزقة للنسيج الاجتماعي القائم على علاقات المصاهرة الأسرية  المختلطة ويهدد وحدة القضاء التي نصت عليها المواد 19، 87، 88 من الدستور  من خلال ربط محكمة الاحوال الشخصية بالمجلسين الإفتائيين السني والشيعي.
 يضاف الى ذلك ان التعديل المقترح يتعارض  مع المبادئ الديمقراطية التي نصت عليها المادة ( 2 ) البند ( ب ) من  الدستور ويتناقض ايضا مع التزامات العراق الدولية بالمواثيق والمعاهدات  الخاصة بحقوق الانسان في المناهضة للتمييز.
 هذا وقد تحدثت السيدة باسكال وردا خلال  الاجتماع في مداخلة توضيحية دعت فيها الى القيام بحملة واسعة وعاجلة  لنشاطات متعددة لقطع الطريق على التعديل المطروح الان في مجلس النواب،  والذي بدأ في جلسته الثالثة والستين يوم 23/5/2017 متذرعا بالمادة ( 41 )  من الدستور وهي مادة معطلة اصلا.
 السيدة وردا أشارت الى ضرورة هذه الحملة  وأهميتها فهي تعطي انعكاسا ايجابيا على ان منظمات المجتمع المدني لا تقبل  بأي تحريف أو تجاوز على الحقوق المدنية ، كذلك تمت مناقشة مشروع قانون منع  العنف الاسري الذي هو في مراحل متقدمة من وصوله الى طاولة التشريع


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2017)

* الناشط الفرنسي بشؤون الاقليات  يزور الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 زار الناشط الفرنسي بيير ديل المهتم بشؤون  الاقليات مقر الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في مدينة اربيل، وكان في  استقباله رئيس الجمعية حميد مراد. 
 بعد الترحيب سلط مراد الضوء على اوضاع  المكونات " الاقليات " وباقي الهويّات الموجودة في العراق والتحديات التي  واجهتم في ظل العنف والارهاب المنظم الموجه ضدهم من قبل الخارجين عن  القانون وعصابات تنظيم داعش الارهابي .. واضاف؛ ان استهدافهم غايته انهاء  وجودهم وتاريخهم واخراجهم من العراق. 
 من جانبه اكد ديل على ان منظمات المجتمع  المدني المحلية والدولية عملها مهم  لمساعدة الشعب العراقي في المرحلة  المقبلة، واثنى على المنظمات الفرنسية العاملة في العراق التي تقدم العديد  من المشاريع الاغاثية والانسانية والخدمية.
 وفي ختام اللقاء قدم رئيس الجمعية نسختين  من كتاب ضحايا الارهاب للشعب الكلداني السرياني الاشوري الذي يؤَرشف اسماء  الاشخاص الذين استشهدوا من عام 2003 ولغاية منتصف عام 2014، وعدد الكنائس  والمزارات التي تعرضت الى الاعتداءات التخريبية والارهابية.

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 16/حزيران/2017


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2017)

*افتتاح البناية الادارية ومركز مار ماري الرسول التابع الى كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام الديوان

 افتتح السيد رعد كجةجي البناية الادارية  ومركز مار ماري الرسول لتطوير المهارات التابع لكنيسة مار ماري الرسول  لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في بغداد وبحضور عدد من الاباء الكهنة والراهبات من  مختلف كنائس بغداد والكادر الهندسي المنفذ للمشروع، مساء الاربعاء13  حزيران2017.
 وقد تم تنفيذ المشروع من قبل ديوان اوقاف  الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية وبكلفة مقدارها (648)  ستمائة وثمانية واربعون مليون دينار عراقي وتتكون البناية من ثلاث طوابق  تشمل الادارة والمكتبة وغرفة خاصة بتقديم الخدمات الانسانية للعوائل  المتعففة والمرضى وبالتعاون مع احدى المنظمات الكنسية التابعة لكنيسة  المشرق الاشورية ومركز القديس مار ماري الرسول لتطوير المهارات.
 وفي كلمته خلال افتتاح البناية قال الخور  اسقف الاب اوكين هرمز مدير المشروع وراعي كنيسة مار ماري  " ياتي افتتاح  المركز  لدعم الكهنة من مختلف الطوائف والابرشيات لتطوير مهارات الشباب  التي تعتمد عليها الكنيسة بدأ من مهاراتهم القيادية اولا وصولا الى تحقيق  مهارة التبشير الرسولي بشكل فاعل لمساعدة كاهن الكنيسة في عمله الراعوي" .
 اختتم الاحتفال بمحاضرة القاها الاب الراهب فيليب هرمز الدومنيكي بعنوان " نجاح العمل الرسولي" .
 وقد سبق وان قام الديوان باعمال الصيانة  والترميم لمبنى كنيسة مار ماري الرسول وبكلفة مقدارها(129) مائة وتسعة  وعشرون مليون دينار عراقي.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يونيو 2017)

*العراق..خطة لإعمار المناطق المحررة بدعم دولي تنتهي في 2027*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- عشتارتيفي كوم- خندان/

 اعلنت وزارة التخطيط في الحكومة العراقية،  عن خطة ستقر قريباً لاعادة اعمار المناطق المحررة، وفيما لفتت إلى أن  تنفيذها سيستمر حتى العام 2027، قدرت حجم الاضرار التي خلفاها تنظيم "داعش"  الارهابي بنحو 100 مليار دولار، مؤكدة أن الخطة تعتمد في تأمين المبالغ  على الموازنات العامة، إضافة إلى الدعم الدولي ممثلاً باجتماعات ثلاثة  ستعقد قريباً في الولايات المتحدة الاميركية وتركيا والكويت.

 وقال  المتحدث باسم الوزارة عبد الزهرة الهنداوي في حديث مع صحيفة "الصباح  الجديد"، إن “العراق ينتظر الان تحرير كامل اراضيه لأجل البدء باعادة  اعماره، فلدينا اليوم نحو ست محافظات اصابها الضرر من العمليات العسكرية”.

 وأضاف الهنداوي أن “الوزارة اعدت خطة تمتد على عشر سنوات من أجل اعادة  اعمار المحافظات المتضررة من الارهاب خلال السنوات الثلاث الماضية”.

 وأشار إلى أن “الخطة تمضي على ثلاثة مسارات، الأول بتحقيق تنمية بشرية،  والثاني تمنية اقتصادية، والثالث ترميم البنى التحتية واعادتها إلى سابق  عهدها”.

 ولفت الهنداوي إلى أن ” الوصول إلى تلك الاهداف يحتاج إلى  مشاريع خدمية وبناء واصلاح الهدم الذي لحق بالعديد من المباني وهذا لن  يحصل من دون أموال طائلة ينبغي توفيرها”.

 وأوضح أن “الخطة سوف يتم  تنفيذها على مدى عشر سنوات تبدأ من العام المقبل، وتنتهي في 2018 من خلال  توفير جميع امكانيات الدولة وبالتنسيق مع الجهات ذات العلاقة”.

  واستطرد المتحدث باسم وزارة التخطيط أن “تقديراتنا لما تتطلبه عملية  الاعمار وصلت بحدود 100 مليار دولار يتم انفاقها على مدى تنفيذ الخطة”.

 وشدد على أن “الوضع الاقتصادي المتردي نتيجة تراجع اسعار النفط لا يساعد  على تأمين المبالغ بالكامل وبالتالي يجب البحث عن حلول من خلال الموازنات  العامة للبلاد اضافة إلى الدعم الدولي سواء على صعيد المنح أو القروض  الميسّرة”.

 وأورد الهنداوي أن “تحركاً دولياً سوف يحصل خلال المدة  المقبلة دعماً لاعادة اعمار المناطق المحررة”، وتحدث عن “اجتماع في واشنطن  من المؤمل عقده في الشهر المقبل للدول المانحة، يليه اجتماع اخر في  اسطنبول يحضره مقاولون ومستثمرون من تركيا والعراق”.

 وأكد أن  “اجتماعاً ثالثاً سوف يعقد في الكويت أما نهاية العام الحالي أو خلال الربع  الاول من 2018 لتحقيق الغرض نفسه وهو الحصول على الدعم المالي لاعادة  اعمار المناطق المحرّرة”.

 وأكمل الهنداوي إلى أن “الوزارة حالياً  بصدد هيكلة الخطة وتوزيع الادارات ووضع اللمسات الاخيرة بغية التصويت عليها  من مجلس الوزراء وتنفيذها بعد استكمال تحرير جميع المناطق المسيطرة عليها  من قبل تنظيم داعش الإرهابي”.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يونيو 2017)

*وفد الدراسة السريانية يزور بطريركية الكلدان في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بغداد - اعلام المديرية

 زار وفد من المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية ضم السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام والدكتورة نضال متي بطرس  معاون المدير العام والسيد عماد داؤد نعيم مسؤول شعبة الاشراف والتدريب  وكان باستقبالهم سيادة البطريرك مار روفائيل الاول ساكو بطريرك بابل على  الكلدان في العراق والعالم وسيادة المطران مار باسليوس يلدو المعاون  الباطريركي مساء يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 2016/6/13 في مقر البطريركية في  المنصور
 جرى اللقاء حول استحداث قسم اللغة  السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية في الكلية التربوية المفتوحة التابعة  الى وزارة التربية والذي جاء بعد موافقة السيد وزير التربية الدكتور محمد  اقبال على مقترح سبق وان قدمه السيد عماد سالم المدير العام الى عمادة  الكلية بعد مناقشته من قبل مجلس ادارة الكلية وجاء هذا الانجاز بعد العديد  من اللقاءات والاجتماعات لاكثر من سنة في المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية بين السيد المدير العام والدكتورة نضال متي مع مدراء الاقسام في  المديرية وكذلك العديد من اللقاءات مع الدكتور محمد جعفر عميد الكلية  التربوية المفتوحة
 حيث يكون بامكان المعلمين من المكون  المسيحي من الاختصاصات الاخرى التقديم للدراسة في كلية التربية المفتوحة  لنيل شهادة البكالوريوس في اختصاصي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية  المسيحية ويعد هذا المشروع الاول من نوعة في العراق حيث تم الاتفاق مبدئيا  مع سيادة البطريرك ما روفائيل ساكو التعاون في توفير الملاكات التدريسية من  الكفاءات بدرجة الماجستير والدكتوراء في التربية الدينية المسيحية واللغة  السريانية في الاقسام المزمع فتحها كتجربة اولى في العاصمة بغداد وسهل  نينوى وهذا المشروع سوف يوفر ملاكات من اختصاص التربية الدينية المسيحية  واللغة السريانية لكي يقوموا بتدريس هاتين المادتين في المدارس المشمولة  بتدريسها وسوف يعلن في حينها الية التقديم والضوابط كذلك واعداد المناهج  بالتعاون مع كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت وعدد من المؤسسات الدينية والكنسية  التي تعنى بذلك ويكون لقاء اخر بين الدراسة السريانية وعمادة الكلية لوضع  الاسس الرصينة لهذا المشروع وعمل الية لوضع المناهج وتوفير بناية للاقسام  في بغداد وسهل نينوى .
  يذكر ان مشروع استحداث قسم اللغة  السريانية والتربية المسيحية يستفيد منه المعلمين من هم بشهادة الدبلوم  لتعديل شهادتهم الى البكالوريوس وايضا سيوفر كادر تدريسي في الاختصاصات  اعلاه .










​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يونيو 2017)

*أحتفالية تخرج الدورة الحادية والعشرين لكلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الصور: اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية

 بحضور غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل  ساكو بطريرك الكلدان احتفلت كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت في عنكاوا بتخرج  الدورة الحادية والعشرين دورة اليوبيل الفضي ومعهد التثقيف المسيحي فرع  عنكاوا وختام العام الاكاديمي 2016-2017 ، وبدأ برنامج الحفل الذي قدمته  الراهبة حياة القس موسى بدخول موكب الخريجين الى قاعة الحفل مع اداء جوقة  الرجاء لكنيسة ام المعونة نشيد اليوبيل الفضي حيث حمل الخريجون شعار العام  الاكاديمي، ثم اعتلت الى المنصة الاخت الراهبة ساندرا قلب يسوع لقراءة فصل  من سفر اشعيا كما اعتلى الى المنصة الاب دنخا لتلاوة فصل من انجيل لوقا  المقدس بعدها القى غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو كلمة قال فيها ان  هذه المناسبة هى مناسبة متميزة وان هذا التخرج في هذه الظروف القاسية التي  نعيشها يمثل علامة رجاء ويعبر عن حيوية الكنيسة وتماسكها فنحن مسرورون بهذه  الكوكبة الملونة من الخريجين، واضاف غبطته نحن نعتز بهذه الدورة وبكلية  بابل والمعهد التثقيفي فهذه المعرفة والقناعة والخبرة التي تحملونها  للآخرين انما تحملون انتم رسالة محبة واخوة وايمان والتزام ووفاء.
 وفي ختام كلمته قدم غبطة البطريرك ساكو  شكره وتقديره الى بلدة عنكاوا التي احتضنت هذه الكلية كما شكر سيادة  المطران مار بشار متي وردة لدوره الكبير في نقل هذه الكلية من بغداد الى  اربيل عنكاوا وشكر ايضا كل الاساقفة واساتذة الكلية وعميدها الاب د. غزوان  يوسف بحو والاخت سمر وفريق عمل الكلية وهنأ غبطته الخريجين والخريجات ورئيس  المعهد الكهنوتي مشيرا غبطته الى ان وزارة التربية في الحكومة الاتحادية  فتحت كلية التربية السريانية فبأمكان كل العاملين في التعليم المسيحي ان  يعادلوا شهاداتهم ويتوظفون ان كان ذلك في بغداد او في كل مكان.
 كما القى الاب د. غزوان يوسف بحو عميد  كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت كلمة رحب خلالها بجميع الحاضرين في حفل تخرج  الدورة الحادية والعشرين للكلية قائلا نشكر الرب على هذه النعمة لكي نحتفل  بتخرج ستة من طلاب اللاهوت يمثلون ثلاث كنائس اضافة الى تخرج اثنين وعشرين  طالبا وطالبة من معهد التثقيف المسيحي بروح مسكونية وفي ختام كلمته شكر  الاب د. غزوان غبطة البطريرك ساكو لحضوره هذا الحفل كما شكر السادة  الاساقفة وبلدة عنكاوا التي احتضنت هذه الكلية وشكر ايضا كل المساهمين في  انجاح هذا الحفل كما شكر كل الاساتذة والعلمانيين الذين قدموا خدماتهم لهذه  الكلية وخص بالشكر لقناة عشتار الفضائية على تغطيتها هذا الحدث.
 وخلال الحفل القت الخريجة الاولى على  الكلية الطالبة مروة جورج ميخا كلمة قالت فيها نحن في زمن العنصرة زمن نعلن  الرجاء فيه من جديد لعالم يعيش اليأس والحزن والاحباط الى عالم يشرق فيه  الامل بالعودة الى ديارنا وقرانا وبلداتنا المحررة ومدننا المتروكة، انه  زمن الوحدة وحدة الرسل والشركة فدورة اليوبيل الفضي هى دورة متميزة اذ عشنا  فيها روح الاخوة والمسكونية فيما بيننا طلبة من مختلف الكنائس والفئات  الكلدانية والسريانية والاشورية كاهنا وراهبة مكرسة وعلمانية متزوجة فتنوعت  مواهبنا وزادت اخوتنا وعرفنا معنى الشركة والشهادة للمسيح الواحد، والقى  الطالب كروان عبدالجبار كلمة طلبة معهد التثقيف المسيحي بعد ذلك تم توزيع  شهادات البكالوريوس من الجامعة الاوربانية لخريجي العام الاكاديمي 2015-  2016 وشهادات التخرج للعام الاكاديمي 2016-2017 واختتم الحفل بالتقاط الصور  التذكارية بالمناسبة.













































​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يونيو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور بلدات: تللسقف وباقوفا وباطنايا ويلتقي بلجنتي تللسقف وتلكيف*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 زار صباح السبت 17/6/2017 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل مقدسي  والأب سالار بلدة تللسقف والتقى بلجنة الاعمار المشتركة للبلدات الثلاث:  تللسقف وباقوفا وباطنايا برئاسة الاب سالار بوداغ ودرس مع اللجنة خطة  للاعمار للمرحلة الجديدة على ضوء مساعدة دولة هنغاريا مشكورة.
 تللسقف: الاستمرار في ترميم البيوت وتنظيف  البلدة من الاحراش والانقاض، واعمار بيوت والمحلات التي على الشارع العام  لاهميتها لزوار البلدة.
 حاليا عادت 636 عائلة الى البلدة وكذلك فتحت الراهبات الدومنيكيات اليوم ديرهن، الف مبروك.
 كما أوصى غبطته بتطعيم اللجنة بعناصر أخرى من البلدات الثلاث.
 باقوفا: وقد زارها غبطته مع الوفد.  الاضرار فيها قليلة وكان غبطته قد اشترى للبلدة مولدة كهرباء 300 KV، وطلب  من اللجنة الإسراع ببناء كنيسة للبلدة من المواد الجاهزة في موقع يعود الى  الكنيسة وافق عليه راعي الابرشية حتى تتم فيها الخدم الكنسية وبعده يمكن  بناء كنيسة جديدة وترميم الكنيسة القديمة لتصبح مزارا للقرية كونها تحكي  تاريخها.
 باطنايا: زارها غبطته مع الوفد والتقى  باللجنة المتطوعة لرصد الاضرار في البلدة. وتقرر ان يبدأ في هذه المرحلة  بإصلاح 60 – 100 بيت متضرر، ورفع الأنقاض. كما طلب أهالي القرية من غبطته  التوسط لدى السلطات المعنية لاستعادة الكهرباء اليها وكذلك الحراسات من اهل  البلدة. فاتصل غبطته بالمسؤولين ووعدوا بتنفيذ هذه المطالب في اقرب وقت  حتى تبدأ العائلات البطناوية بالعودة على غرار بلدتي تللسقف وباقوفا.
  تلكيف: التقى غبطته بأعيان تلكيف، ودرس  معهم جميع الجوانب المرتبطة بالعودة الامنة الى بيوتهم. وقد تشكلت لجنة  منهم للمتابعة. وتعيين الشماس سفيان عدنان اسوفي منسقا لحاجات أبناء البلدة  الرعوية ووافق غبطته على تأجير بيت في تللسقف وفتح مكتب لرصد أوضاع اهل  تلكيف وحاجاتهم.
 وفي الختام التقى غبطته بفريق من الشباب  والشابات الفرنسيين SOS الذين يساعدون طوعا في الاعمار والتنظيف والمرافقة  الروحية والإنسانية للسكان. بارك الله كل سامري – مسيحي حنون.









































​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يونيو 2017)

*المناولة الأولى الإحتفالية لأطفال من إرسالية العائلة المقدسة للنازحين العراقيين في لبنان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 بتكليف من غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار  اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، أقام سيادة  المطران مار يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية،  الذبيحة الإلهية على مذبح كاتدرائية سيّدة البشارة – المتحف – بيروت،  وخلالها منح سيادته المناولة الأولى الإحتفالية لمجموعة من أطفال إرسالية  العائلة المقدسة للنازحين العراقيين في لبنان، وذلك في تمام الساعة العاشرة  والنصف من صباح يوم السبت 17 حزيران 2017.
     أشرف على تدريب الأطفال وإعدادهم لهذه  المناسبة، الأب يوسف سقط والأب يعقوب حسّو، كاهنا الإرسالية، والراهبة  الأفرامية الأخت وفاء ششا.
     وقد ألقى سيادته موعظة روحية تحدّث  فيها عن أهمّية القربان المقدس، سرّ جسد الرب يسوع المسيح ودمه، في حياة  المؤمنين، وضرورة اقتباله للثبات في الرب يسوع.
     وتقدّم الأطفال إلى المناولة في جوّ من الفرح الروحي شاكرين الرب على نعمه وبركاته ومعهم أهلهم وذووهم


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يونيو 2017)

*البرلماني الدكتور سرود سليم المقدسي: الادعاء  العام يوعز الدوائر العدلية للعمل بالقانون رقم 5 لسنة 2015 في فقرته  المتعلقة بالتمليك والتملك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 لجنة الثقافة والإعلام
  أكد الدكتور سرود سليم المقدسي عضو  برلمان إقليم كوردستان العراق عن قائمة أبناء النهرين أنه وبعد متابعته مع  رئاسة الادعاء العام لإشكالية تقاطع تنفيذ القوانين النافذة في الإقليم،  وتحديدا التقاطع الذي حصل بين قانون التنفيذ المعدل رقم (45) لسنة 1980  والقانون رقم (5) قانون حماية حقوق المكونات لسنة 2015. فقد أكدت رئاسة  الادعاء العام/ هيئة الحق العام في كتابها المرقم ( 6 ـ د ـ 340 ) والمؤرخ  في 6 / 6 / 2017 والمعنون إلى المديرية العامة للدوائر العدلية، إنه ولغرض  تطبيق القانون رقم (5) لسنة 2015 وفي فقرته الرابعة من المادة الثالثة،  وخلال عملية بيع الأملاك بطريقة (الدائن والمديون) من خلال المزايدة التي  تجري استناداً على  المادة
 ( 92 ـ 106 ) من قانون التنفيذ رقم (45)  المعدل لسنة 1980، فإن على دوائر التنفيذ الأخذ والعمل بالمادة المشار  إليها في القانون رقم (5) لسنة 2015.
  وأكد الدكتور المقدسي أنه كان قد رفع  مذكرتين بهذا الخصوص، الأولى إلى اللجنة القانونية في برلمان الإقليم والتي  بدورها أكدت على أنه في حالة التقاطع في تنفيذ هذين القانونين، فعلى الجهة  المعنية العمل بالقانون رقم (5) لسنة 2015 مع توضيح الأسباب.
  والثانية إلى رئاسة الادعاء العام بالرقم  ( 4 / 3 / 825 ) بتاريخ 3 / 5 / 2017 لإبداء رأيها الحاسم بهذا الموضوع  وتحديدا ما يخص تطبيق الفقرة أعلاه والخاصة بالتمليك والتملك.
  وتنص الفقرة الرابعة من المادة الثالثة  من قانون رقم 5 لسنة 2015 على ((منع التصرف أو السياسات السلبية التي من  شأنها تغيير الأوضاع الأصلية للمناطق التي يسكنها مكون معين، ومنع كل تملك  يهدف أو يؤدي إلى التغيير الديموغرافي للطابع التاريخي والحضاري لمنطقة  معينة لأي سبب كان وتحت أية ذريعة كانت)).
  وختم الدكتور سرود المقدسي تصريحه  بالقول: نحن كنا نعاني من هذه الحالة والتي تزايدت في الآونة الأخيرة  لتتحول إلى ظاهرة، لكننا وبعد تدخل الادعاء العام سنتمكن من إيقاف هذه  الظاهرة.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، يتفقد قضاء تلكيف والجانب الايسر من الموصل*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قام قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا، بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم، يرافقه نيافة الاسقف  الجليل مار ابرس يوخنا، أسقف أبرشية أربيل ومعاون الكرسي البطريركي، والقس  ايشا داود، راعي كنيسة مار كيوركيس في اربيل، بزيارة الى قضاء تلكيف  والجانب الايسر من مدينة الموصل.
 ورافق قداسته كل من، الدكتور دريد حكمت  زوما مستشار محافظ نينوى لشؤون المسيحيين، والعميد فارس عبد الاحد يعقوب  منسق المحافظة مع الأبرشيات.
 حيث اطلع قداسته، وعن كثب، على أحوال  الكنائس فيها، وطبيعة الحياة العامة في تلك المناطق، حيث زار اولاً، كنيسة  القديسة مارت شموني التابعة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية وكنيسة القلب الاقدس  التابعة للكنيسة الكلدانية في قضاء تلكيف وأدى الوفد فيهما الصلاة.
 وخلال التجوال في القضاء، مشياً على  الاقدام، التقى قداسته ببعض العوائل الساكنة في القضاء حيث أبدوا عن  سعادتهم لهذه الزيارة وشوقهم وحنينهم لعودة العوائل المسيحية الى القضاء،  مرة أخرى.

 ثم تابع الوفد جولته في الجانب  الايسر من الموصل حيث زار كنيسة مريم العذراء التابعة للكنيسة الشرقية  القديمة واطلع على نسبة الدمار الجسيمة التي لحقت بها.
 في ختام هذه الزيارة، قدم قداسته عميق  امتنانه وشكره الجزيل الى الدكتور دريد حكمت زوما والعميد فارس عبد الاحد  يعقوب، لجهودهما في التنسيق وتامين هذه الزيارة.

 يود اعلام البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق  الآشورية ان ينوه الى عدم مسؤوليته عن الاخبار التي تصدر في المواقع  الاخرى، من خارج مكتبها الاعلامي.

 اعلام بطريركية كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العراق











































​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2017)

*ئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى يزور مقر البطريركية الكلدانية الصيفي ببلدة عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 زار صباح الجمعة 16/6/2017 السيد بشار  الكيكي رئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى مقر البطريركية الصيفي ببلدة عنكاوا/ أربيل  والتقى بغبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو. دار الحديث خلال  اللقاء عن وضع الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى وعودة أبناء المكون المسيحي الى  بيوتهم بعد ترميمها وتوفير الحماية والتعويض عن الاضرار التي لحقتهم، وأيضا  العمل على انهاض المحافظة ثقافيا واجتماعيا واقتصاديا بعد دحر عصابات  تنظيم داعش.
 وحضر اللقاء السيد داود باباوي عضو المجلس والسيد مروان بطرس ججي المستشار الحقوقي.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2017)

*فيديو... مع عودة الحياة والاستقرار اليه قضاء الحمدانية يحتضن ابناؤه من المسيحيين وباقي الاطياف من جديد*




 

عشتارتيفي كوم- الموصلية/


[YOUTUBE]GCXzyui-riI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2017)

*المجلس الكنسي لكنيسة برطلة يعقد اول اجتماع له بعد تحرير بلدة برطلة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 برعاية نيافة المطران مار طيماثاوس موسى  الشماني رئيس ابرشية دير مار متى وتوابعها للسريان الارثوذكس عقد المجلس  الكنسي لكنيسة برطلة اول اجتماع له بعد تحرير بلدة برطلة السريانية وبحضور  لجنة اعمار برطلة التي يشرف عليها الاب يعقوب سعدي كاهن كنيسة برطلة وتضم  اللجنة عددا من المهندسين والاداريين والمتابعين وناقش المجتمعون الآلية  المتبعة لاعمار برطلة والخطط والكشوفات التي وضعتها اللجنة وقوائم اسماء  اصحاب الدور والمنازل المتضررة التي صنفتها اللجنة بفئات A , B,C  حسب نسبة  الدمار فيها، وبعد الانتهاء من الاجتماع قام نيافة المطران الشماني برفقة  الاب يعقوب سعدي واعضاء اللجنة بزيارة عدد من المنازل المتضررة في حي  السلام ببرطلة واطلع على سير عملية اعمار هذه المنازل حيث تفقد نيافته  البعض منها، وعبر اصحاب هذه المنازل التي ستعمر من خلال لقاءات مع مراسل  قناة عشتار الفضائية عن شكرهم لنيافة المطران الشماني والاب يعقوب سعدي  واعضاء لجنة الاعمار على الجهود الكبيرة التي يبذلونها لاعمار برطلة قائلين  بقوة الرب ستكون برطلة محمية وبقوة رجالها الشرفاء وآبائها الكهنة ستعود  كما كانت وسنحمي ارض ابائنا واجدادنا متحدين قوى الشر الظالمة والمتكالبين  عليها.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2017)

*في مسرحية عن واقع التهجير واللجوء الوزير كيدانيان: إنها صرخة وجع مسيحية مشرقية حبيب افرام: إننا نقاوم بالادب والثقافة ولن نموت*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/




أقامت اللجنة الثقافية  في الرابطة السريانية حفلاً لمسرحية عراقية بعنوان "صرخة الصدى " عن معاناة  مسيحيي العراق في ظل التهجير والارهاب على مسرح مدرسة الحكمة الجديدة، من  تأليف واخراج سرجون ربّن وهي من أداء شباب عراقيين لاجئين برعاية وحضور  وزير السياحة افاديس كيدانيان ورئيس الرابطة حبيب افرام وناشطين سياسيين  منهم جان أبو جودة وابراهيم  ملاّح، ومن المانيا ابراهيم بحدي سيفن، أمين  سرها جورج شاهين وأعضاء قيادتها سهام الزوقي وجبران كلي وأكثر من 500  عراقي.

والقى الوزير كيدانيان كلمة  قال فيها إن معاناة مسيحيي الشرق لا تنتهي، مجازر وحروب دفعنا كلنا ثمنها  غالياً.أنا أتفهم جيداً قلقكم ومشاكلكم، ونحن أخوة متضامنون لنعيد الى  الشرق تنوعه وحرياته. أسمع صرختكم وآمل أن تتغير أوضاع المنطقة لننتهي من  داعش ومن كل فكر الغائي. ونوّه بالعلاقات التاريخية بين الارمن والسريان  والآشوريين والكلدان وبالعلاقات الخاصة بين حزب الطاشناق والرابطة  السريانية.

وقال افرام في كلمة له: إن المسرح  هو فعل مقاومة،فنحن باقون مستمرون صامدون في اللغة والادب والشعر والفن،  نحن  وإن خسرنا معركة، لن نبكي ولن نندب، ونحن لسنا شعباً يستجدي مساعدات  ولا اعاشات ولا حتى سمات دخول.

إني أشكر الوزير رفيق النضال وقد  كنا معاً في لقاء مع ممثلي الاحزاب المسيحية في أربيل وأطلع بدقة على  أوضاعهم، وهو رفيق أيضا في النضال من أجل لبنان حرّ ديمقراطي نحيا فيه كلنا  بأمن وسلام، وفي السعي لمرسوم جنسية عام 1994 أعطى الارمن والسريان  والأقليات المسيحية حقها في الجنسية – رغم أخطاء قاتلة في المرسوم – ونحن  معاً في وحدة الدم منذ الإبادة الارمنية وما نسميه نحن "سيفو " حيث تشاركنا  في أن نكون ضحايا الحقد والتهجير والقتل.

ووجه افرام تحية الى تلفزيون السومرية ورئيس مجلس ادارته شفيق تابت لاهتمامه المباشر وتصويره ودعمه هذا العمل الفني.


 وقال للعراقيين نحن معكم، تبقى  أبواب الرابطة مشرّعة لكم في كل أموركم وقضاياكم، وكل مؤسساتنا من مستوصف  مار افرام الى نادي نشرو، لنجعل أقامتكم مقبولة في انتظار العودة.


 وحذّر افرام اذا خسرنا نينوى ودهوك  وبغداد وعنكاوا وأور وألقوش وبغديدا نخسر كل تاريخنا في بلاد الرافدين،  وكل قوميتنا وكل ما نملك.


نحن نحلم بعراق، كما بشرق، يحترم التنوع وكل القوميات وكل الاثنيات كل الاديان.

ثم قدَّم المخرج درع وفاء لرئيس  الرابطة جاء فيه: صرخة الصدى شكر وتقدير واحترام يتقدم سرجون ربن وشباب  مسرحية صرخة الصدى بجزيل الشكر والعرفان لرئيس الرابطة السريانية – لبنان  الاستاذ حبيب افرام لما يقدمه من جهود طيبة ومميزة ورائعة لشباب العراق  والشعب المسيحي العراقي النازح.












​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2017)

*معرض للكتاب في كاتدرائية الراعي الصالح للكلدان بكندا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 ماجد عزيزة -كندا/
 نظمت كاتدرائية الراعي الصالح الكلدانية  يومي السبت والأحد الماضيين معرض الكتاب الثاني بمشاركة عدد من دور النشر  والمكتبات ، وضم المعرض الذي افتتحه سيادة مار عمانؤيل شليطا راعي أبرشية  مار أدي الكلدانية في كندا العديد من العناوين من بينها الدينية واللاهوتية  والتاريخية وغيرها ، كما ضم المعرض عروضا لبعض الأيقونات والتحف والهدايا  .. وحضر المعرض عدد من المتابعين والدارسين لاقتناء ما هم بحاجة له من كتب  عرضتها دور النشر والمكتبات المشاركة ..


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2017)

*فيديو.. عراقيون واعضاء كونغرس يتظاهرون في ديترويت احتجاجا على قرار ترحيل نحو 1500 عراقي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
https://youtu.be/x9ntuD-A5Fw


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2017)

*عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يزور الكلية التربوية المفتوحة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد - اعلام المديرية
 زار السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية الكلية المفتوحة رافقه الدكتورة نضال متي بطرس معاون  المدير العام وكان باستقبالهم الدكتور محمد جعفر عميد الكلية والمعاونين د.  فاطمة هاشم والدكتور مؤيد ناجي وذلك يوم الخميس الموافق الخميس 15 حزيران  2017 .
 تضمنت الزيارة مناقشة الية وضع المناهج  المقررة للقسم السرياني المزمع فتحه في الكلية المفتوحة ، اضافة الى ضرورة  زيارة كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت من أجل اختيار مناهج التربية الدينية  المسيحية والكوادر التدريسية. وزيارة كلية اللغات قسم اللغة السريانية من  اجل اختيار مناهج اللغة السريانية.
 كما اكد السيد ججو على ضرورة توفير  المناهج في القسم الجديد في الكلية المفتوحة والتي تتضمن مناهج اللغة  السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية إضافة إلى المناهج الأساسية التي تدرس  في الكلية المفتوحة ، حيث تم الاتفاق على آلية الدوام في الكلية ليومي  الجمعة والسبت إضافة إلى يوم آخر من الأسبوع بحيث لا يتعارض مع دوام  المعلمين في مدارسهم.
 وقد تم الاتفاق على أن تكون التجربة  الأولى في سهل نينوى وتحديدا في مدينة بغديدا بقضاء الحمدانية وان يكون  هناك قسم اخر في سهل نينوى الشمالي وتحديدا في قضاء تلكيف في حال نجاح  المشروع في السنة الأولى .
 وعلى صعيد متصل اجتمع السيد ججو بنفس  اليوم مع معاون المدير العام ومدراء الاقسام في مبنى المديرية في الاعظمية  لتحديد مواعيد الزيارات الميدانية وتشكيل اللجان بهذا الخصوص .
 يذكر أن هذة الزيارة قد سبقتها زيارة أخرى  قام بها السيد المدير العام للكلية المفتوحة في شهر أيار من أجل اقتراح  فتح قسم للدراسة السريانية للحصول على شهادة البكالوريوس لمعلمي الدراسة  السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية من الاختصاصات الاخرى بعد استحصال  الموافقة الرسمية من قبل معالي وزير التربية .


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي بين أبنائه في عنكاوا*



 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 الإكليريكي وائل الشابي
 اِحتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو بالقداس الإلهي في كنيسة أم المعونة الدائمة ببلدة  عنكاوا/أربيل، مساء الأحد ١٨ حزيران2017، ساعده الأب لويس قاقوز راعي  الخورنة وعدد من الشمامسة، بحضور جمهور غفير من المؤمنين.
 في موعظته  التي تناولت إنجيل الأحد الثالث من الرسل عن مَثَـل السامري الصالح، تحدث  غبطته عن القريب، مشيراً إلى أنه ليس مجرد فكرة نظرية، بل هو شخص واقعي  يعيش في محيطنا ومجتمعنا. يسوع من خلال هذا المثل يريد أن يعلمنا أننا إخوة  في الإنسانية رغم اختلافنا في اللون أو الجنس أو العرق أو الدين، نرتبط  بعلاقة واحدة وهي علاقة الإنسان بالله. فالسامري إنسان ذو حس روحي عميق  يظهر جلياً في عمله وتحمله المسؤولية تجاه الإنسان الجريح رغم كونه عدوه،  مجسدا قول يسوع: "أحبوا أعداءكم".
 وأضاف إن: "التضامن مع إنسان محتاج  هو تعبير عن حب ناضج، لأن الرحمة هي اُسلوب حياة وليست مجرد كلمة، لكنها لا  تعرف معناها التام إلا عبر ديناميكية تمزج بين الرحمة والمحبة والعدالة.  فنحن المسيحيين اليوم مدعوون إلى الذهاب أبعد في محبتنا، فالمحبة ليس لها  حدود".
 وفِي نهاية القداس شكر الأب لويس قاقوز غبطة أبينا البطريرك على  حضوره الدائم ووجوده إلى جانب أبنائه وقربه منهم، لاسيما المهجرين منهم،  خصوصا في الظروف الصعبة التي تعيشها كنسية العراق.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2017)

*

“ايدي بايدك” من اجل بلداتنا المحررة*

البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو


 على ضوء زياراتي المتعددة لبلدات سهل  نينوى، أدعو أبناءنا وبناتنا في بلدات سهل نينوى الى الخروج من العقلية  الاتكالية والحياد وانتظار أن يجهز كل شيء من قبل الكنيسة والدولة  والمنظمات الخيرية حتى يتحركوا.

 ادعوهم إلى أن يتعلموا من الفرق  المتطوعة القادمة من الخارج والتي تعمل في مجال التنظيف والترميم والمرافقة  الإنسانية والروحية كالشباب والشابات الفرنسيين SOS وFraternité Iraq  الذين شاهدتهم في معظم بلدات سهل نينوى يعملون بجد بالرغم من قساوة المناخ،  بينما جماعتنا تعاني من الفراغ والإحباط وتلجأ إلى التشكي والتذمر  والانتقاد وإلصاق التهم، وحتى لا يعرفون أن يشكروا من يساعدهم. هذه عادات  ومفاهيم مغلوطة ينبغي نبذها. كما عليهم أن يتعلموا من خبرات عراقية شبابية  كخبرة (الحان وانوار) اللتان فتحتا بيتا للمتروكات (بيت عنيا) وتعتمدان على  تبرعات المحسنين، كذلك مشروع عماد حسيب في الموصل جماعة (محبة وفرح) لذوي  الاحتياجات الخاصة ومن (شمرايتا وخالدة) الشقيقتين في عنكاوا في مشروع (بيت  الرجاء) لايواء المعزولين والمعزولات! هؤلاء علامات مضيئة.

 على  شبابنا وشاباتنا ان يتحملوا مسؤوليتهم ويستثمروا قابلياتهم ويتحدوا الظروف  وان يبادروا طوعاً لتنظيم فرق واعدادها للإسهام في تأهيل بلداتهم واحيائها  كرفع الأعشاب والاحراش والانقاض والنفايات وصبغ البيوت المتضررة وزرع  الاشجار بحيث تتسرع وتيرة العودة وتغدو مناطقهم افضل واجمل مما كانت…  المساعدات وحدها لا تكفي، بل ينبغي ان يكون هناك جهد شخصي من أبناء البلدة  ومن المدن الأخرى المتضامنة للبناء من الداخل، بناء الأنسان ثم العمران  بواقعية وحكمة وشجاعة من دون تردد ولا خوف وكسب مهارات… مجتمعين يدا بيد،  تقدرون أن تعملوا الكثير وتؤثروا إيجابياً في عودة العائلات المهجرة  وتنشروا ثقافة السلام والوحدة وتغيروا الواقع.

 ادعو الاباء  الأساقفة والاخوة الكهنة الى تشجيع هذه المبادرات وخصوصاً أن معظم الجامعات  والمدارس هم حالياً في العطلة الصيفية، ويمكن ان تتحمل الكنيسة استقبالهم  وإطعامهم وتوفير أدوات العمل لهم … هذه الفرق تخلق الوعي وتعزز المسؤولية  وتنمي القدرات الفكرية والعملية والاجتماعية، وتعلم الصبر والإصرار، وتخلق  علاقات طيبة إنسانية وروحية وبالتالي تبني الشخصية.
 نعمة الله وسلامه معكم دائما وابدا.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2017)

*بمناسبة الذكرى الثالثة لاحتلال أراضي سهل نينوى*



المونسنيور بيوس قاشا


​ 
 نداء عاجل ..أين رمزنا ، "صليبو دحايي"!؟


             نعم، أربعة عشر قرناً ومسيحيو  الشرق يعانون من الإرهاب والإضطهاد، فقد قدّمــــــــوا ملايين  الضحايــــا لأجل الحفــــاظ على عقيدتهــــم الدينيــــة وكيــــــانهم  المسيحي وبنـــــــاء
 أوطانهم بروح التضحية والإخلاص، ومع هذا  فإن حملات اضطهاد المسيحيين أخذت منذ القِدَم مسلكاً واحداً هو القضاء  عليهم بمختلف الوسائل، بدءاً بأجدادنا وأسلافنا _ ونحن اليوم أولادهم  وأحفادهم _ الذين كانوا يعيشون في الوسط الأصولي الداعشي الإرهابي وبمختلف  مسمّياته في أراضي سهل نينوى وفي ظلّ رحمتهم المزيَّفة، مدّاً وجزراً وفي  أغلب الأماكن كانوا وكنّا ولا زلنا، وفي كل الأزمنة نشعر بالمذلّة والخوف  والرعب والسيف المسلَّط دائماً وأبداً على رقابنا، وإشعارنا بأنّ حياتنا لا  قيمة لديهم.


             والحديث عن ما حلّ بنا لا  يوصَف بإنشائه ولا يُحكى بمسيرته الشيطانية المجرمة ولا يُقاس بميزان  السرقات المتعددة والمختلفة، ولا يمكن للأسطر أن تحكي قصتنا البائسة، فقد  كان طوفاناً إرهابياً أصولياً حمل معه مالاً وتاريخاً وحضارةً وتعايشاً،  ولم يترك للتاريخ سوى حكايات يندى لها الجبين في قصص مرعبة، ويتأوّه أمامها  السامعون وتصمت الألسن ولا يبقى للحديث مجالاً لأن كل شيء قد أصبح في خبر  كان.


             نعم، فليكن ذلك مقبولاً  بالرغم منا، ولكن أنْ تُسرَق رموزنا وتُهان سبل إيماننا وتُدَنَّس بأيادي  وارجل الدواعشيين، فتلك جريمة لا تغفرها آيات أُنزلت مهما طالت أو مهما  قصُرت، وما على الجهات الحكومية وقوات الإقليم أن تكون أمام الحدث سيفاً  لإعادة مقدّساتنا ورموز إيماننا، وكنوزنا الأثرية والحضارية من مخطوطات  وكتب دينية ووثائق وسجلات كنسية، وهنا الحديث يكثر عن أن أُخبر عن أمر كل  كنيسة في باخديدا المطرودة، حيث كان لكل كنيسة "صليب الاحتفالات" وهو  الصليب الحي "صليوا دحايي" " صليب الحياة "  علامةً ورمزاً تحتفل به في  مناسبات أعيادنا وأزمنة عقيدتنا السماوية الإلهية. ففي كنائسنا الخمسة  (الطاهرة الكبرى، مار يوحنا، مار بهنام وسارة، مار يعقوب، مار زينا) صلبان  من فضة ومطلية بذهب خالص تحمل أيقونة مقدسة من خشب صليب المسيح الحي أو  ذخيرة قديسين، هذه كلها سُرقت، ولا زالت حتى الساعة في مجال الضياع  والفقدان، وهي أثمن من كل ممتلكاتنا وحضارتنا، إنها رموزنا وقدسياتنا، ولكن  الوحشية التي لبسها الداعش الأصولي قد دنّست كل شيء، والذي ابتُلينا به في  عراقنا خاصة وفي شرقنا عامة.


             أمام ما حصل، أناشد حكومتي  الموقَّرة وقوات البيشمركة والحشد الشعبي في ربوع شمالنا العزيز أن تعمل  جاهدة على العثور عليها، وأن تدخل بيتاً بيتاً من بيوت الأعراب الذين  أحاطوا حوالينا في سهل نينوى، وعبر إمكانياتهم الأمنية ومقدراتهم  الإستخبارية أن تعمل جاهدة ومخلصة من أجل العثور عليها، وإلا ماذا تعني  نداءات العودة والعيش المشترك وإعادة بناء ما دمّره داعش إذا كانت رموزنا  قد سُرقت ودُنّست من أناس يحملون أصولية بائسة وإرهاباً مجرماً، وفي هذه  الدعوة أناشد جميع رؤسائنا الدينيين وشعبنا الأبيّ _ الذين ذاقوا الأمرَّين  في هذا العراق العظيم من شماله إلى جنوبه ومن شرقه إلى غربه _ على التضامن  والمطالبة بحقنا الإيماني والسماوي المشروع، ولا نقف مكتوفي الأيدي فنحني  رؤوسنا لكل عابر سبيل يريد منا أن نكون ذبيحةً وقرباناً كإسحق ابن إبراهيم،  وكفانا خضوعاً وخنوعاً وهروباً وحمل الحقائب من أجل ملء البطون والنوم  الهانئ، فالقلوب أدرى بربّها وبقوة إيمانها وبحقيقة عقيدتها، وكفانا  تقاعساً وصياحاً وصراخاً وإصدار بيانات ليسمعنا العالم، فبئس ذلك إنْ كنا  لا نسمع أولاً صياحنا وصراخنا وندرك تقاعسنا قبل غيرنا.


             كما أناشد رجال الكوتا  المحترمين والأحزاب السياسية والمنظمات المسيحية والإسلامية الإنسانية وشعب  سهل نينوى وجميع ذوي الإرادة الطيبة وبالخصوص أبناء بخديدا الكرام،  أناشدهم أن يوحّدوا كلمتهم أمام النهر الجارف لمسيرة إيماننا والخطر الآتي  إلينا. فلنعلن مطالبنا، ولنناشد كبار الزمن ومسؤولي الدنيا والضمائر الحية،  أن تعمل الجهات الرسمية على اكتشاف مَن هو الداعشي السارق ومَن إشترك  وشارك في هذه الجريمة في سرقة صلباننا _ صلبان المسيح الحي _ وإلا ما  الفائدة أن نعود إلى ديارنا ولا زال الحرامية واللصوص والسرّاق يجولون  ويمرحون وينتظرون فرصة أخرى سانحة ليقتلوا ويميتوا ويذلّوا ويذبحوا البقية  الباقية لشعبنا.


             هذا نداء أوجّهه لجميع ابناء  شعبنا وذوي الإرادة الصالحة في عراقنا العزيز أن نقف موقفاً واحداً  موحَّداً، ولنشارك مخلصين في كشف مَن سرق رموزنا وحرق كنائسنا وهدم مذابحنا  وكسّر صلباننا، وإلا عبثاً نحاول أن نحافظ على شعبنا ببقاء كراسينا وصوت  بياناتنا وعدم وحدتنا، وما ذلك إلا حقيقة مزيَّفة. إنه مطلب وسؤال من صميم  حياتي كتبتُه، وفي مسيرة عقيدتي أرسله إليكم، فأنتم شهود على ذلك، أليس  كذلك!؟. وشكراً لكل مَن ساهم ويساهم في لمّ شملنا سياسياً ودينياً وشعباً  وأحزاباً، فقد قال الرب المسيح الحي:"مَن ليس معكم فهو عليكم" (لوقا 50:9)،  و"مَن ينكرني قدّام الناس أنكره أنا أيضاً قدّام أبي الذي في السموات"  (متى33:10)... نعم وآمين ودمتم.
​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 يونيو 2017)

*اعلان.. جامعات صلاح الدين وكامبردج وهايدلبرغ تنظم مؤتمرا عن اللغة السريانية والسورث*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/

​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يونيو 2017)

*لقاء غبطة البطريرك ساكو مع راهبات الكلدان في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 التقى مساء يوم الثلاثاء 13 حزيران 2017  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو  براهبات الكلدان في الدير العام بمنطقة المسبح – بغداد، وتحدث غبطته عن  ابعاد الدعوة الرهبانية – الحب الكبير- كيف نجسده في واقع حياتنا اليومية.
 وفي نهاية اللقاء قدم غبطته التهاني الى الاخوات الراهبات بمناسبة انتهاء الرياضة الروحية السنوية.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يونيو 2017)

*روضة مار ادي الرسول الكائنة في مجمع عيون اربيل بعنكاوا تحتفل بتخرج كوكبة جديدة من اطفالها للعام الدراسي 2016-2017*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 إحتفلت روضة ماراداي الرسول الكائنة في  مجمع عيون اربيل بعنكاوا بتخرج كوكبة جديدة من اطفالها للعام الدراسي  2016-2017 وبحضور الخور اسقف يوسف شمعون القهوجي والاب ثابت حبيب والشماس  الاكليريكي وائل ابلحد والمشرف على الروضة اكرم يوسيبا واهالي اطفال الروضة  .
 وفي بداية الاحتفال إستعرض اطفال الروضة  وهم يرتدون ازياء ملونة وتراثية خاصة ببلداتنا في سهل نينوى , ثم قدم اطفال  الروضة المتخرجون فعاليات تضمنت اداء عدد من الاناشيد بالمناسبة , و بعدها  القى الاب ثابت حبيب المشرف على مجمع عيون اربيل للنازحين كلمة اشاد  خلالها باطفال الروضة ومعلماتها في تنشئة وتعليم هؤلاء الاطفال بالرغم من  الظروف الصعبة التي مروا بها. واضاف الاب حبيب نحن سعداء بهؤلاء الاطفال  الذين تخرجوا وتعلموا امورا كثيرة تساعدهم على مواصلة الدراسة في المرحلة  الابتدائية كما شكر (منظمة صولت) التي قدمت مساعدات كثيرة لهذه الروضة  وللكنيسة وللمهجرين الساكنين في مجمع عيون اربيل بعنكاوا .
 وفي ختام الحفل تم توزيع الشهادات على  الاطفال الخريجين وسط اجواء الفرحة لاهاليهم الذين تحدوا التهجير القسري  وهم يتطلعون الى العودة للديار ومع مرحلة إعمار بلدات سهل نينوى .


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يونيو 2017)

*عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يزور كلية اللغات في جامعة بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد – اعلام المديرية
 زار السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية كلية اللغات في باب المعظم رافقه الدكتورة نضال متى بطرس  معاون المدير العام الثلاثاء 20 حزيران 2017 , وكان في استقباله الدكتورة  مي اسطيفان عميد كلية اللغات اضافة الى اساتذة قسم اللغة السريانية.
 الزيارة جاءت من اجل الاطلاع على مناهج  الدراسة الاولية في قسم اللغة السريانية لاعتمادها في التدريس لقسم الدراسة  السريانية المزمع فتحه في كلية التربية المفتوحة , وقد ابدى عميد كلية  اللغات استعدادها للتعاون بهذا الخصوص اضافة الى اساتذة قسم اللغة  السريانية وتقديم دعمهم الكامل لهذا العمل المهم .
 كما تم مناقشة تشكيل لجان مشتركة بين كلية  اللغات واللجنة العلمية في كلية التربية المفتوحة ولجنة من المديرية  العامة للدراسة السريانية لدراسة اعتماد المواد التي سوف تدرس .
 يذكر ان هذه الزيارة جاءت ضمن النقاط التي  نوقشت في الزيارة السابقة للسيد ججو لكلية التربية المفتوحة وستكون هناك  زيارة اخرى لكلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت في اربيل لمناقشة تدريس مادة  التربية الدينية المسيحية والمناهج الخاصة بها لاعتمادها في قسم الدراسة  السريانية بكلية التربية المفتوحة .


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يونيو 2017)

*زيارة النائب رائد اسحق والاب يعقوب سعدي الى محكمة الحمدانية بعنكاوا*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  زار النائب رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب  العراقي والاب يعقوب سعدي كاهن كنيسة مارت شموني في برطلة الاحد 18 حزيران  الجاري محكمة الحمدانية في موقعها البديل بعنكاوا ـ أربيل.
 وكان في استقبالهما القاضي تحسين الجبوري والقاضي عبدالعزيز احمد عزيز نائب المدعي العام في المحكمة.
 واطلع النائب اسحق والاب يعقوب على سير  العمل في المحكمة وخصوصا ما يتعلق بتسيير الدعاوي الجزائية المقدمة من قبل  المواطنين حول الاضرار التي لحقت بدورهم جراء سيطرة داعش عليها.
 وقد عبر النائب اسحق والاب يعقوب سعدي عن  شكرهما لقاضي المحكمة والعاملين فيها لما يبذلونه من جهود استثنائية في  انجاز هذه الدعاوي وغيرها من قضايا المواطنين الاخرى المتعلقة بعمل  المحكمة.
 من جهة أخرى ذكر النائب القاضي رائد اسحق  أنه بامكان الاشخاص من المتواجدين خارج البلاد أو من يتعذر عليه الحضور  تحريك الدعوى الجزائية في موضوع الاضرار عن طريق "الوكالة"، استنادا الى  المادة (1) من قانون أصول المحاكمات الجزائية العراقي رقم 23 لسنة 1971،  والتي تنص (تحرك الدعوى الجزائية بشكوى شفوية او تحريرية تقدم الى قاضي  التحقيق او المحقق او اي مسؤول في مركز الشرطة او اي من اعضاء الضبط  القضائي من المتضرر من الجريمة او من يقوم مقامه قانونا او اي شخص علم  بوقوعها او باخبار يقدم الى اي منهم من الادعاء العام ما لم ينص القانون  على خلاف ذلك. ويجوز تقديم الشكوى في حالة الجرم المشهود الى من يكون حاضرا  من ضباط الشرطة ومفوضيها).
 وتأتي هذه الزيارة امتدادا لزيارات النائب  رائد اسحق الى الدوائر والمؤسسات الحكومية التي تعني بشؤون المواطنين بغية  متابعة سير العمل فيها والوقوف على المشاكل التي تواجهها.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يونيو 2017)

*يـوناثن بـت كـوليـا السـكرتـير العـام فـي الاتحـاد الآشـوري العـالمـي يلتقـي رئيـس الـوزراء العـراقـي حيدر العبادي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 التقـى اليـوم السـيـد يـوناثن بـت  كـوليـا السـكرتـير العـام فـي الاتحـاد الآشـوري العـالمـي (وممثـل  شـعبنـا فـي البرلمـان الإيـرانـي) بـالسـيد حيـدر العبـادي رئيـس الـوزراء  العـراقـي وذلـك فـي طهـران.
 بالإشـارة إلـى أن السـيـد بـت كـوليـا  قـدّم للسـيد العبـادي رسـالـة باسـم الاتحـاد الآشـوري العـالمـي يطلـب  فيهـا مـوعـداً معـه فـي العـراق، بالإضـافـة إلـى أمـورٍ أُخـرى تهم  شـعبنـا.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2017)

*الكنيسة الكلدانية تدين تفجير الجامع الكبير ومنارة الحدباء في الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/


 بذهول وحزن تلقينا بالأمس نبأ تفجير  الجامع الكبير (جامع النوري) ومنارته الحدباء في ايمن الموصل التي وسمت  باسمها، كما يقلقنا موت عدد كبير من المدنيين يوميا تحت الأنقاض أو بسبب  القصف والجوع والعطش وفقدان الدواء.
 إن الكنيسة الكلدانية إذ تدين بشدة هذه  الجريمة الوحشية تناشد المجتمع الدولي لمساعدة العراق في حربه ضد الإرهاب،  والإسهام في عملية الإعمار والتنمية الاقتصادية. كما تتمنى ان يتعلم  العراقيون من هذه المحنة درساً بليغا فيسرعوا نحو تحقيق المصالحة المنشودة  منذ سنوات وتوحيد صفهم للقضاء نهائيا على كل خلايا "داعش" والإرهاب والسعي  الجاد والحثيث لبناء السلام والاستقرار الازدهار للبلاد.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2017)

*اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان يستضيف الشاعر شاكر سيفو في أمسية أدبية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا

 قبل أن تبتلعنا كل تلك السنين السود ’    كنا نستند إلى أكتاف آبائنا
 حينها انكسرت عصا الزمان , اتكأ الأبناء على أكتافنا
 فانكسرت عصا أيامنا ..
    شاكر مجيد سيفو، ترنيمة حزن مرمية في  طريق شحّ عدد سالكيه، فصار موحشاً يكتنفه ظلام لن يتبدد , يحمل صليبه  ليلامس خاصرات الوطن ويطرز " شاله " بحروف سريانية يختصر فيها هذا الهم  الكبير , إنسان يتسكع في الوجع العراقي , ليقول للجميع بأننا ملح هذه الأرض  وعطر ترابه , ويحلم بوطن ابيض , وفي تجلياته الشعرية ثمة ثلج يشبه شيبة  رأسه الموغلة بالبياض.
 في أمسية أدبية جميلة كما هي نصوصه ,  استضاف اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان في العراق الشاعر شاكر مجيد سيفو  وعلى قاعة المركز الأكاديمي في عنكاوا - اربيل يوم الخميس 22 حزيران 2017 .
 وقد ابتدأت الأمسية بكلمة لمدير الجلسة  الشاعر نوئيل الجميل استذكر فيها بعض من محطات الشاعر في بلدته ( بخديدا )  وثانوية قره قوش انطلاقا إلى مساحة الوطن , بعدها قدم الأديب بنيامين حداد  دراسته عن الشاعر بعنوان " الشعر واللغة , شاكر سيفو انموذجا  " جاء في  مقدمتها : شاكر سيفو , شاعر مرهف الإحساس , رقيق المشاعر , رقة وريقات  الزهور البرية , اخف النسيمات الهاربة تهز كيانه من الأعماق , وعن المفردات  التي يستعملها في قصائده قال حداد " يعيد لتلك المفردات الهرمة الشائخة  طراوتها ورواء طفولتها ويعيد إليها عنصر الانبهار .
 واختتم ورقته بالقول : شاكر سيفو شاعر (  سرياني - عربي ) معا , وبامتياز في كل ما كتبه من الشعر مهما كانت أداة  التوصيل سريانية او عربية .
 بعدها قدمت ورقة الأديب نزار حنا الديراني  والتي جاءت تحت عنوان " الصورة الدرامية في قصائد الشاعر السرياني شاكر  سيفو " قدمت  بالنيابة عنه جاء فيها : اتجه الشاعر شاكر سيفو إلى التراث  بأنواعه لانتقاء العناصر الدرامية المهمة ليوظفها في نصه الشعري , بل يتوقف  عندها طويلا يتأملها وينتقيها ويشحنها بروح معاصرة .
 وأضاف الديراني : إلا أن أساس البناء عند  شاكر سيفو ليس الدعامة ولا الإيقاع الموسيقي بل الصورة الشعرية الناتجة من  سلسلة الصور الجزئية المتعاقبة أو المتداخلة حيث يقوم الشاعر بنسخ قصيدته  من هذه الصور بشكل يقترب من الزخرفة .
 بعد ذلك تحدث الشاعر المحتفى به عن تجربته الشعرية وطريقة اختياره للنص والموضوع وقرأ بعضا من قصائده السريانية .
 واختتمت الأمسية بمجموعة من الأسئلة والمداخلات للحضور .
 وحضر الأمسية الأديب روند بولص رئيس اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان ونائبه الإعلامي أكد مراد وجمع من الحضور .
 شاكر مجيد سيفو ...ماذا تقول للسنوات التي  ثقبت بها ذاكرتك , هل تؤرخ لها " هلوسات في زمن القهر " او " ذاكرة خارج  الخدمة " اوووووو ماذا ؟ هل ستضيف رقما آخر إلى : بندا بغديدي , سأقف في  هوائه النظيف , قلائد افروديت , اليوم الثامن لأدم , اسمي السعيد بنقاطه ,  اطراس البنفسج , إصحاحات الإله نرام سين , نصوص عيني الثالثة .... ام ستبقى  مجنونا بجغرافيتك السعيدة , وأنت تقف في هواءا (  كان)   نظيفا .


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2017)

*فريق اغاثي مشترك من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الانسان ومنظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية يتوجه الى تللسقف وباقوفا ويوزع  هناك " 227" منظومة منزلية لتصفية وتحلية المياه*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

- السيدة باسكال وردا والدكتور جون ابنر يتقدمان الفريق الاغاثي ويجريان لقاء بالمواطنين العائدين الى البلدة المحررة ( تللسقف)
- الفريق الاغاثي ضم " 11 " مسؤول من منظمة حمورابي و " 3 " من منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية CSI
 توجه فريق اغاثي مشترك من منظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان ومنظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية الى بلدة تللسقف في قضاء  تلكيف التابع الى محافظة نينوى يوم 20/6/2017 ، ووزع هناك ( 227 ) من أجهزة  المنظومات المنزلية لتصفية وتحلية المياه ، وضم الفريق المشترك السيدة  باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان والدكتور جون ابنر المدير  التنفيذي لمنظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية، كما ضم الفريق السادة لويس مرقوس  ايوب نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي ووليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات العامة فيها واكد  يوحنا ونادية يونس بطي عضوي مجلس الادارة فيها ويوحنا أسحق وفرحان يوسف  الخزيمي عضوي الهيئة العامة وعادل سعد المستشار الاعلامي والناشط الحقوقي  بطرس بهنام والمترجمة الناشطة ريتا ، كما ضم الفريق السيد ادريان هارتمان  وهيلين راي عضوا منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية.
 وجاءت هذه الخطوة الاغاثية بعد زيارة  ميدانية للبلدة والتعرف على احتياجات العائدين وفي اطار المعلومات  الميدانية التي وفرها السيد خليل اوراها عضو منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  احد العائدين الى تللسقف.
 وشهدت حملة الاغاثة هذه لقاءات بالعائدين والاستفسار عن أحوالهم من خلال لقاءات جرت في بيوت العديد من المواطنين.
 يشار الى ان بلدة تللسقف هي من البلدات  التي تم غزوها على ايدي الجماعات الارهابية المسلحة الداعشية ، وهي تعاني  الآن من نقص شديد في الخدمات، كما ان العديد من المباني قد طالتها عمليات  التدمير والنسف والتخريب المبرمج التي ارتكبها داعش، كما توجه عدد من  الفريق الاغاثي الى باقوفا شاملا عددا من العوائل هناك بالمنظومات المنزلية  لتصفية وتحلية المياه.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2017)

*شبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية تنظم اجتماعين في اربيل من اجل رسم اطر ميدانية للمصالحة والتوجه الاداري الصحيح*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 - معهد السلام الامريكي ومنظمة سند وشبكة  الميسرين تشارك في وضع الافكار والتوصيات المطلوبة من اجل انصاف الايزيديين  والمسيحيين والشبك والكاكائيين.
 - السيد وليم وردا يؤكد ان التحديات التي تواجه الاقليات العراقية كبيرة ولذلك لا بد من منهج ميداني يضمن حقوقها.

 شهدت مدينة اربيل يوم 13/6/2017 اجتماعا  شارك فيه ناشطون من المكونات الاربعة، الايزيديون والمسيحيون والشبك  والكاكائيون، وجاء الاجتماع بمشاركة معهد السلام الامريكي وشبكة الميسرين  ومنظمة سند وشبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية، وتركز البحث فيه على مناقشة  النتائج التحليلية التي توصلت اليه مجموعات التركيز بشان المصالحات المحلية  وموضوع الوحدات الادارية واهمية ان يكون هناك اجراءات جديدة تلبي حاجة تلك  المكونات الاربعة في ارساء نظم ادارية تستجيب لحقوقها وتمنع نزعات الهيمنة  والتسلط والاحتواء التي تستهدفها، وكذلك السعي الى معالجة كل مخلفات الغزو  الداعشي من خلال تحقيق اليات لعدالة انتقالية تأخذ بنظر الاعتبار حقوق  الضحايا وانصافهم بالتعويضات والتمثيل الاداري الذي يصون كل الحقوق ويفتح  المجال امام عهد جديد من التوجهات القائمة على الشراكة والتضامن والتكاتف،  وقد تحدث في الاجتماع السيد وليم وردا رئيس شبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية  مشيرا الى خطورة المرحلة نتيجة تحديات واسعة تعصف بها، ودعا الى اقامة  وحدات ادارية في اطار منهج جديد من العمل الذي يقوم على معاونة أممية  للعراق في هذا الشان.
 وفي يوم 14/6/2017 كانت هناك جلسة مائدة  مستديرة شهدتها اربيل بالعنوان نفسه ولكن للتخطيط والعمل على الرؤى التي تم  التوصل اليها في اجتماع يوم 13/6 بغية تطبيق أسس عمل ميداني لهذا الغرض مع  المساعدة على ايجاد مرتكز معرفة في اوساط الرأي العام العراقي لدعم  النشاطات التي تصب بهذا الاتجاه.
 يشار الى ان شبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية  كانت قد اخذت على عاتقها الاضطلاع بهذه المسؤولية التعبوية بمساعدة المعهد  الامريكي للسلام وبمشاركة منظمة سند، وعقد من اجل ذلك العديد من اللقاءات  التشاورية استخلاصا لقائمة من التصورات التي من شانها المساعدة على تحقيق  الاهداف المرسومة في دعم الاستقرار في سهل نينوى وتحقيق السلم الاهلي بين  المكونات العراقية المختلفة.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2017)

*المطران موسى الشماني والنائب رائد اسحق يحضران افتتاح مشاريع في برطلة ويتفقدان الدوائر الخدمية فيها*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/  
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق

 حضر نيافة المطران موسى الشماني رئيس  ابرشية دير مار متى والنائب رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب العراقي الاربعاء 21  حزيران 2017 افتتاح عدد من المشاريع في ناحية برطلة. وتضمنت المشاريع  المنجزة بعد التحرير (البوابة الرئيسية في مدخل البلدة بالاضافة الى الشارع  الرئيسي الممتد منها الى وسط المدينة وسوق للخضراوات).
 شارك في مراسيم الافتتاح نوفل حمادي  السلطان محافظ نينوى، والابوان يعقوب سعدي وبهنام للو واعضاء من مجلس  محافظة نينوى ومدير البلديات في المحافظة وقائممقام قضاء الحمدانية ومدير  ناحية برطلة ورئيس واعضاء مجلس الناحية والهيئة الادارية لمجلس عشائر  السريان بالاضافة الى عدد آخر من الضيوف وموظفي الدوائر الحكومية في  الناحية.
 وكان المطران موسى الشماني والنائب رائد  اسحق مع وفد ضم ايضا الاب يعقوب سعدي والاب بهنام للو ونيسان كرومي  قائممقام قضاء الحمدانية والهيئة الادارية لمجلس عشائر السريان والعميد  فارس زاكي منسق الكنائس في محافظة نينوى، قد قاموا بزيارة الى مديرية ناحية  برطلة. وكان في استقبالهم علي محمد فتحي مدير الناحية ومنذر شابا رئيس  مجلس الناحية وعدد من اعضاء المجلس. واستمع الوفد خلال الزيارة الى شرح  موجز عن المشاريع المنجزة في الناحية وخطة الناحية في تأهيل المشاريع  الخدمية ومعوقات العمل. بعدها تفقد المطران موسى الشماني والنائب رائد اسحق  مع الوفد المرافق مشروع ماء برطلة ومحطة كهرباء برطلة ووقفوا على الاضرار  التي كانت قد لحقت في مرافقها الفنية والخدمية وما تم اصلاحه واعادته الى  العمل.
 من جانبه أكد النائب رائد اسحق على الوقوف  الى جانب العاملين في الناحية والدوائر الخدمية فيها من أجل تذليل  الصعوبات التي تعيق العمل وطرحها امام الجهات المعنية في الوزارات لتوجه  دعما اكبر للمناطق المحررة في سهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2017)

*بالصور.. مراسيم الرسامة الكهنوتيّة للشمّاس مارتن نبيل في كنيسة مار يوخنّا المعمدان/ عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بعدسة  الوثائقي
 الن ككوني

 تحت شعار (كن امينا حتى الموت فساعطيك  اكليل الحياة) ارتسم صباح اليوم الشماس مارتن نبيل نيقولا بوضع يد قداسة  البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في كنيسة  مار يوخنا المعمدان في عنكاوا.
 وحضر هذا العرس الكهنوتي المطران مار  ابريس والمطران صليبا وعدد من الاباء الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات وبحضور  السيد خالد البير مدير عام شؤون المسيحيين والسيد روميو هكاري  وعدد غفير  من المؤمنين .


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (23 يونيو 2017)

*البابا يعين المطران جرجس القس موسى زائراً رسولياً للسريان الكاثوليك في أستراليا ونيوزيلندا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - طيباين/
 .قداسة البابا فرنسيس يعيّن المطران جرجس القس موسى زائراً رسولياً للسريان الكاثوليك في أستراليا ونيوزيلندا
  والأب رامي القبلان زائراً رسوليا للسريان الكاثوليك في أوروبا .
 ظهر يوم الأربعاء 21 حزيران 2017، أعلن  راديو الفاتيكان أنّ قداسة البابا فرنسيس قَبِلَ استقالة سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس جرجس القس موسى من مهمّته كزائر رسولي للسريان الكاثوليك في  أوروبا، وعيّنه زائراً رسولياً للسريان الكاثوليك في أستراليا ونيوزيلندا.  كما عيّن قداسته الأب رامي القبلان زائراً رسولياً للسريان الكاثوليك في  أوروبا.
 هذا وقد هنّأ غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار  اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي الكلّي  الطوبى، سيادةَ المطران جرجس القس موسى والأب رامي القبلان بهذا التعيين،  ووجّه غبطته الإكليروس والمؤمنين في أستراليا ونيوزيلندا وفي أوروبا إلى  التعاون مع الزائر الرسولي لما فيه خير الكنيسة وأبنائها.
 ألف مبروك  لسيادة المطران جرجس القس موسى والأب رامي القبلان، مع الدعاء لهما بخدمة  صالحة ورسالة مثمرة لما فيه خير الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية في أوروربا  وأستراليا ونيوزيلندا.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يونيو 2017)

*بالصور.. المناولة الاولى لخورنة شقلاوة 2362017*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تصوير : ستيفان شاني


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يونيو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (24 يونيو 2017)

*طاركة الشرق يهنئون بانتخاب أخيهم البطريرك يوسف الأول العبسي*



 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 زار البطريرك الماروني الكاردينال بشارة  بطرس الراعي على رأس وفد من الأساقفة، بطريرك الروم الملكيين الكاثوليك  الجديد يوسف الأول عبسي في المقر البطريركي في الربوة، حاملاً اليه باسم  الكنيسة المارونية التهاني بانتخابه بطريركًا. وتمنى الراعي للبطريرك  الجديد التوفيق في خدمته من أجل خير الكنيسة والمؤمنين.
 كما بعث البطريرك الكلداني لويس روفائيل  ساكو رسالة تهنئة إلى البطريرك يوسف العبسي، عبّر فيها عن تهانيه باسمه  وباسم السينودس الكلداني، متمنيًا لغبطته دوام الصحة والنجاح في رسالته  الجديدة. وأمل أن يعملا معًا كفريق واحد لدعم وجود المسيحيين الذين يعيشون  ظروفًا قاسية في شرقنا المضطرب.
 وجاء في رسالة التهنئة التي بعثها البابا  تواضروس الثاني، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية: ’بالأصالة عن  نفسي وباسم الكنيسة القبطية الأرثوذكسية ومجمعها المقدس نتقدم بخالص  التهاني لشخصكم العزيز، ولكنيسة الروم الكاثوليك ولمجمعها المقدس، وسائر  الإكليروس وللشعب، بمناسبة انتخاب غبطتكم بطريركًا لكنيسة الروم الملكيين  الكاثوليك، راجيًا أن تكون فترة حبريتكم ازدهار ونهضة وبركة، وتقوية أواصر  المحبة بين كنيستينا‘.
 كما تقبل بطريرك الروم الملكيين الكاثوليك  الجديد يوسف العبسي، التهاني في المقر البطريركي في الربوة وقد حضر مهنئًا  كل من بطريرك السريان الأرثوذكس إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني، وبطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي يوسف الثالث يونان، وبطريرك الأرمن الكاثوليك غريغوريوس  بطرس العشرين، إضافة إلى العديد من الوفود الدينية والسياسية والدبلوماسية  والاجتماعية، حيث تمنوا لغبطته البركة والتوفيق في رسالته الجديدة لخدمة  الكنيسة الملكية خاصة ومسيحيي الشرق عامة.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يونيو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بعيد قلب يسوع الاقدس في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 احتفل مساء الجمعة 23 حزيران 2017 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة قلب يسوع  الاقدس في بغداد بمناسبة عيد الخورنة ورافقه بالقداس سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي والاب ثائر الشيخ، راعي الخورنة وبمشاركة  الاباء الكهنة وحضور الاخوات الراهبات وجمع غفير من المؤمنين.
 في موعظته قدم غبطة البطريرك التهاني  لاخوات قلب يسوع الاقدس بمناسبة عيدهن وكذلك لابناء الخورنة والاب ثائر ومن  ثم طلب من المؤمنين ان يأخذوا دورهم بالكنيسة وان يكون قلب يسوع مثال لهم  في الخدمة والتواضع والوداعة.
 وبعد ختام القداس قام غبطة البطريرك  بمباركة الاعضاء الجدد من مختلف كنائس بغداد للانتماء الى اخوية قلب يسوع  من خلال ابراز تعهدهم بالالتزام بقوانين الاخوية والمواظبة على الحضور  والصلاة.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يونيو 2017)

*رئيس مجلس الكلدانيين العراقيين في الأردن: المكون المسيحي في سهل نينوى مع الطرف الذي سيحميه*






​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- رووداو/

 أوضح رئيس مجلس الكلدانيين العراقيين في  الأردن، غازي إبراهيم رحو، أن المسيحيين في سهل نينوى سيقفون إلى جانب كل  من يمنحهم حقوقهم بشكل حقيقي، لافتاً إلى أن "الاستفتاء حق طبيعي للشعب  الكوردي، إلا أن الوقت غير مناسب".

 وقال رحو، في تصريح أدلى به  لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية، إن العراق بحاجة إلى معالجة أزمات عديدة مع وجود  التشكيلات العسكرية المسيحية التي تدافع عن مناطقها".

 وأشار إلى  "ضرورة وجود خطة منظمة بعد تحرير سهل نينوى والموصل من داعش من قبل قوات  البيشمركة البطلة والجيش العراقي لمساعدة النازحين وفتح المجال أمامهم  ليعودوا إلى مناطقهم، وإحلال الأمن في تلك المناطق".

 وأضاف أن  "هناك قرار أصدر من قبل مجلس الوزراء العراقي قبل ثلاث سنوات لتشكيل محافظة  في سهل نينوى، لذلك تشكيل هذه المحافظة نحتاج إلى توافق اجتماعي وسياسي في  المنطقة".

 كما أوضح رئيس مجلس الكلدانيين العراقيين أن "المسيحيين في سهل نينوى سيقفون إلى جانب كل من يمنحهم حقوقهم بشكل حقيقي بدون تهميش".

 ولفت إلى أن "إقليم كوردستان استقبل المسيحيين بعد العمليات الإرهابية  التي نفذها داعش في الموصل وسهل نينوى ونشكر قيادة الإقليم على مساعدتهم  المسيحيين في محنتهم".

  وبشأن موقفه من الاستفتاء إقليم كوردستان،  قال رحو، إن "الاستفتاء حق طبيعي للشعب الكوردي العزيز، إلا أن الوقت غير  مناسب كان من المفروض أن يجرى هذا الاستفتاء بعد تحرير جميع المناطق من  داعش".


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يونيو 2017)

*حركة تجمع السريان تُصدر بيانها الختامي للمؤتمر الثاني المنعقد في اربيل / عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - موقع حركة تجمع السريان/


 بعد مصادقة دائرة شؤون الاحزاب والتنظيمات  السياسية على نتائج المؤتمر العام, حركة تجمع السريان تُصدر بيانها  الختامي للمؤتمر الثاني المنعقد في اربيل / عنكاوه يوم الجمعة الموافق  26/5/2017
 عقدت حركة تجمع السريان مؤتمرها الثاني في  السادس والعشرين من أيار عام 2017 وتحت شعار ( وحدة الخطاب السياسي  والإيمان بالعمل المشترك هو الضمان لنيل حقوقنا الوطنية والقومية ) وبحضور  (224) مندوب من تنظيمات الحركة وممثلين من دائرة شؤون الأحزاب والتنظيمات  السياسية.
 استهل المؤتمر بعزف نشيد السلام الجمهوري العراقي والوقوف  دقيقة صمت ترحماً وإجلالاً وإكباراً لشهداء الوطن وشهداء شعبنا, وقد استذكر  الحضور روح الشهيد ( يشوع مجيد هداية ) مؤسس حركة تجمع السريان ، والفقيد (  أنور متي هداية ) رئيس حركة تجمع السريان.
 وأنطلق منهاج المؤتمر بكلمة  اللجنة التحضيرية للمؤتمر بعدها ألقيت كلمة حركة تجمع السريان وعدداً من  الفعاليات والقصائد الشعرية، تلتها قراءة ومناقشة البرنامج السياسي والنظام  الداخلي للحركة وإقراره واعتماده من قبل المؤتمرون والمصادقة عليه وفق  قانون أحكام الأحزاب السياسية رقم 36 لسنة 2015 .
 وقد أشرفت دائرة شؤون  الأحزاب والتنظيمات السياسية على سير الانتخابات وعلى مرحلتين، الأولى تم  انتخاب أعضاء الهيئة التنفيذية عن طريق الاقتراع السري والفرز العلني ، وفي  المرحلة الثانية تم انتخاب رئيس الحركة حيث تم انتخاب السيد جون أنور متي  هداية رئيساً للحركة بالاجماع.
 وأكد المؤتمرون ان انعقاد المؤتمر تزامن  مع العديد من الأحداث والوقائع والتحديات وتتميز بمرحلة ما بعد داعش أي ما  بعد التحرير بتبعات وتركات هي بحاجة الى تخصص لها الكثير من الموارد  والطاقات والعقول والإمكانيات لغرض إعادتها الى سابق عهدها وخاصة ان داعش  ترك آثار لا يمكن حذفها من الذاكرة ولا يمكن معالجتها بين ليلة وضحاها على  اقل تقدير وعلى كافة المستويات الاجتماعية والثقافية والأمنية والسياسية  والاقتصادية وإعادة الأعمار وأكد المؤتمر أن التخطيط والتحضير لما بعد داعش  دليل على الانتماء الحقيقي وإيمان أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  كافة وخاصة المهجرين والمتضررين منهم بوطنهم وولائهم وطموحاتهم وقدراتهم  على استعادة حياتهم الطبيعية ورفض كافة الدعوات الخاصة بالتطرف والجهل وعدم  التمدن الحضاري .
 وأكد المؤتمرون على المستوى الوطني ضرورة  السعي من أجل تجسيد الديمقراطية كأساس للنظام السياسي في الوطن بكل ما  تتضمنه من مبادئ وأسس تكفل المواطنة المتساوية والتعددية الحزبية والتداول  السلمي للسلطة والحوار الديمقراطي القائم على العدالة والتسامح وقبول الأخر  ونبذ جميع أشكال التطرف والظلم والتفرقة والمحافظة على الثروة الوطنية  وتنميتها وتوزيعها بشكل عادل بين المواطنين مع رفض استخدام العنف والإرهاب  في حسم جميع الأمور وإيجاد قضاء عادل ونزيه ورفض سياسات التهميش والإقصاء  للمكونات كافة.
 أما على الصعيد القومي فقد أكد المؤتمرون  على ما جاء في ورقة المطاليب التي وقعت من قبل عشرة أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري الى الرئاسات الثلاث في الحكومة الاتحادية  وحكومة إقليم كوردستان والجهات ذات العلاقة والاختصاص بشأن ما آلت إليه  أوضاع شعبنا في الوطن بعد عام 2003 نتيجة لضعف سلطة القانون والفلتان  الأمني أحيانا والاستهدافات المستمرة والهجمات المنظمة والمعاناة في ظل  التهجير القسري وآخرها احتلال تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية الإرهابي ( داعش )  مناطق سهل نينوى في آب 2014 .
 كما جدد المؤتمرون الوقوف مع أبناء شعبنا  العراقي عامة وشعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري خاصة في هذه الظروف العصيبة  وندعوهم الى الصبر والصمود والثبات وعدم الانجرار الى الهجرة العشوائية  والى مساندتهم ودعمهم والدفاع عن حقوقهم كمواطنين متساوين مع الآخرين ضمن  الوطن الواحد .
 وأخيراً أكد المؤتمرون على مواصلتهم العمل من أجل تحقيق  أهداف شعبنا وطموحاته المشروعة لبناء عراق ديمقراطي مستقر وإنشاء مؤسسات  حقيقية تخدم الشعب العراقي بكافة أطيافه وبجميع مكوناته دون تمييز.
 المؤتمر الثاني
 لحركة تجمع السريان
 23 6 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2017)

*العائلات العراقية المسيحية في القليعة اللبنانية: لم يكن عندنا “قوات” لتدافع عنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم /
 كتبت أغنس الحلو زعرور في “المسيرة” – العدد 1616:
 «كل ما أريده هو السفر إلى أي بلد يؤمِّن  لي ولعائلتي حياة كريمة. حياتنا في العراق كانت صعبة ولكن في لبنان أصعب.  تركنا الوطن لنحافظ على حياتنا فحافظنا على صفة نازح من الدرجة الثانية».  إنه لسان حال سلام، النازح العراقي في بلدة القليعة جنوب لبنان. ومثله سعاد  الواقفة على أبواب السفارات تبكي لأنها تريد السفر إلى الولايات المتحدة  لتكون الى جانب إبنها المريض. معاناتهم تُظهر كم كلّفهم رفع راية الصليب.  كلفة تخطت الماديات، تخطت الأرض والجذور، تخطت الشرف، تخطت الطفولة ووصلت  إلى حدود البقاء فقط في أي أرض وتحت أي حكم وفي ظل أي ظرف من الظروف.
 عراقيون في القليعة. في البداية فكرنا  أنها مجرد خبرية أو شائعة، لكن الخبر كان يقيناً. فهناك في تلك البلدة  الصامدة على تخوم الحدود تعيش 65 عائلة من مسيحيي العراق. استأجروا منازلهم  من أهلها، وهم يعيشون بينهم ويعملون معهم ويصلّون في كنيسة القرية الوحيدة  كنيسة مار جرجس. لكل منهم روايته وواقعه المرير وماضيه الأمرّ. أكملوا  مسيرة المسيحيين الأوائل بالإضطهاد. نزحوا من جبل قراقوش، جبل المسيحيين في  العراق أو من تبقى منهم. ومنهم من هرب من الموصل إلى قراقوش وبعدها إلى  إقليم كردستان ليستقبلهم لبنان. رحلتهم كانت هربا من مصير أسود رأوه في  العراق. يخبرون عن صبيّة في مقتبل العمر قيّدها عناصر «داعش» على سطح  منزلها واغتصبوها وتركوها هناك حتى أسلمت الروح. يكملون حكايات من زمن  الوجع الأسود والاضطهاد. شاب في الـ24 ربيعا ذبحوه ودفنوه في حديقته.  يخبرون عن طفلة عمرها سنتان أخذها الداعشيون من حضن أمها. كل هذه المشاهد  دفعتهم للهرب من العراق إلى لبنان. وهذا ما يبعدهم عن التفكير بالعودة إلى  العراق في يوم من الأيام، فالعراق بالنسبة إليهم بات يوازي جهنم. وعلى رغم  أنهم يعلمون أن رحيلهم يساهم في إفراغ العراق من مسيحييه إلا أنهم بين  أمرين أحلاهما مر، اختاروا الأقل مرارة.
 لا يعتبرون أنهم هنا للإقامة الدائمة أو  سعيا وراء التوطين. إنهم هنا في محطة لقطارهم بين «جهنمهم» وبين دول أجنبية  مثل كندا، أستراليا، الولايات المتحدة، ودول أوروبا. يرضون بمرّ العيش في  لبنان وعدم مزاولة مهنهم التي أفنوا عمرهم لاكتسابها على أمل أن يبزغ فجر  الأمل قريبا بورقة بيضاء من أي سفارة ويحصلون على تأشيرة للسفر. ورقة صغيرة  تحمل بحبر أحرفها معاني بغد أفضل، بحياة لأبنائهم يستطيعون فيها أن  يعرّفوا عن أنفسهم وبالصوت العالي أنهم مسيحيون. ولكن ماذا في جعبتهم لليوم  وغدا؟

 بين الهوية الدينية والهوية الجغرافية هوّة:
 «شلامي دمشيحا ومنخو هاوي» سلام باللغة  الآرامية. ولكن ليس أي سلام بل «سلام المسيح ليكن معكم». يتكلمون اللغة  الآرامية وهي لغة السيد المسيح ويعتدّون بذلك. فعلى الرغم من كل ما حصل  معهم لا يعلمون أن «ملكوتهم ليس في هذا العالم».
 يرفضون الإفصاح عن أسمائهم في الإعلام  لأنهم ينتظرون الأمل الآتي من جواز الهجرة الى إحدى الدول الأجنبية. وأي  موقف أو كلام ينطقون به يُحسب عليهم. كأنهم يدفعون الضريبة حتى قبل السفر.  لذلك كان لا بد من استخدام أسماء مستعارة. سلام مهندس كهرباء في العراق.  كان يملك بدل المنزل إثنين ومكتبا في منطقة راقية في قراقوش.  بعد أن احتل  «داعش» قريته غادر مع عائلته في آب 2014 من قراقوش إلى إقليم كردستان وثم  إلى مطار أربيل وبعدها إلى لبنان. ويقول: «أسكن في هذا المنزل مع زوجتي  وأولادي ووالدي ووالدتي وعمتي. في العراق الحياة صعبة ولكن في لبنان أصعب  من الناحية المادية. فأنا أعمل هنا في التصليح، مدة يومين أو ثلاثة شهريا  وهذا ليس عملا كافيًا ليعيل عائلة. لذلك نصرف من مالنا الذي ادخرناه في  العراق والمال الذي حصلنا عليه بعد بيع مجوهرات زوجتي. والآن بدأت المدخرات  تنفذ. ولكننا نعلم أن الله موجود وهو يتكفّل بنا».
 ويتابع: «أبي وعمتي مريضان وأعالجهم على  نفقتي الخاصة. المفوضية العليا لشؤون اللاجئين حيث نحن مسجلين كنازحين،  تساعدنا فقط في 10 في المئة من الحالات.  دخل أبي إلى المستشفى 6 مرات  ولكنهم ساعدوني مرتين فقط وبنسبة 75 في المئة من التكلفة. وتكفلت بدفع  حوالى 600 دولار. لكن المرة الأخيرة التي دخل فيها أبي المستشفى كلفتني  2200 دولار ولم يساعدني أحد. الفرق كبير في المعاملة بين النازحين السوريين  والنازحين العراقيين. فالهيئة العليا لشؤون اللاجئين توافق مباشرة على  مساعدة النازح السوري مهما كان مرضه. ولكن العراقي لا تعامله بالمثل.»
 وماذا عن المرجعيات التي لا تساعدهم كما  يجب؟ يجيب سلام بكل إيمان: «من اتكل على ذراع بشر خاب. نتكل على الله فقط.  وضع العراق اليوم على الشكل التالي: للكردي جماعته وللسنّي جماعته ولكن  الأقليات المسيحية لا يوجد من يحميها. وهذا ما يدفعنا الى مغادرة الأرض  والهرب الى أي مكان إلا العراق الذي بات بمثابة جهنم لمسيحييه». وأكد سلام  أنه لم يكن باستطاعته أن يرتدي صليبه في العراق. وختم بأن المسيحيين لم  يعودوا إلى أي مكان هجّروا منه في العراق. «فالنزوح بدأ من وسط العراق إلى  أن وصلوا إلى سهل نينوى وخرجوا في ليلة ظلماء منه. وأنا أقول هذا الكلام  ولا يهمني تملّق أحد فعلى ماذا أخاف؟ مستقبلي ذهب وأنا لا أفكر حتى بالعودة  إلى العراق. وبالنتيجة نحن كمسيحيين لا ننتمي إلى هذه الأرض. بل في السماء  مع المسيح».
 مسيحيو العراق يتوزعون في بيروت والقليعة  وديرميماس ورميش وعين داره وزغرتا. ووضعهم المعيشي في القرى أفضل نسبيا من  وضعهم في المدن. هم ينتظرون تأشيرات للسفر إلى أي بلد يؤمِّن لهم الأمان  والإستقرار. وعند سؤالهم لماذا لم يتمسكوا بأرضهم حتى الموت يجيبون بحسرة  «نحن لا يوجد لدينا «قوات عراقية» على غرار «القوات اللبنانية» تحافظ على  الأرض والوجود». بين الهوية الدينية والهوية الجغرافية مساحات شاسعة.  وعندما لم تستطع الهوية الجغرافية حماية مسيحيي العراق في أرضهم لعبت  الهوية الدينية دورها ولكن بعد أن خرجوا من العراق.
 سلام لا يعترف بهوية جغرافية. ولكن هذه  ليست حال مسيحيي العراق في لبنان ككل. فسعاد أم لأربعة أولاد، تعيش مع  إثنين منهم فقط. وعند سؤالها عن أولادها الباقين تغرورق عيناها بالدموع  وتقول بصوت متقطّع: «ابني الكبير يعاني خللاً في تنظيم الهورمونات، حاولت  معالجته في العراق لمدة سنتين لكن حاله لم تتحسّن، على العكس بدأت تسوء  فخفت أن أخسره. حتى أنهم استخرجوا السائل من نخاعه الشوكي مرتين من دون أية  نتيجة.  فسافرت معه أنا والعائلة إلى الولايات المتحدة حيث تعيش أختي  وعائلتها، وهناك شخّص الطبيب المشكلة وبدأ العلاج. عندها عدت إلى العراق  ورزقت بطفل لكنه ولد بنفس المشكلة، فأرسلته إلى أختي ريثما ننهي أوراقنا  ونلحق به ونهاجر كلنا الى الولايات المتحدة. في هذه الأثناء حصل الهجوم  الداعشي على قراقوش. فقتل بجانبنا طفلان وصبيّة نتيجة انفجار قذيفة مدفع  هاون، فتغلب الخوف على أولادنا على أي شعور آخر. فكان القرار بالنزوح إلى  لبنان. حاولنا بكل الوسائل السفر إلى الولايات المتحدة للمّ شمل العائلة  ولكن لسبب غير معروف لم نستطع على مدى 3 أعوام الحصول على الموافقة. والآن  توقف علاج إبني الصغير لأنه بحاجة إلى توقيع أهله على ورقة لإكمال علاجه  ولا نستطيع إتمام هذه المعاملات من لبنان. الآن حصلنا على موافقة للسفر إلى  أستراليا. ولكن القلب على أميركا».
 أما زينة فقد أصبحت أسرتها مبعثرة بين  أستراليا ولبنان، أو بالأحرى ما بقي من أسرتها. فوالدها توفي في 6 حزيران  من السنة الحالية، وتروي: «لا زالت جثة والدي في المستشفى لأننا لا نملك  المال لإتمام مراسم الدفن». وكانت أمها ووالدها وأخواها قد سافروا منذ عام  إلى أستراليا على أمل أن تلحق بهم زينة وباقي العائلة. ولكن حتى الساعة لا  موافقة من السفارة ولا أمل.
 يتحسّرون كثيرا على تعبهم الذي ذهب هباء  في العراق. صور منازلهم التي تهدمت وأحرقت وقصفت بال C4 في العراق تشهد على  ذلك. فبعد انتهاء الهجوم على قراقوش استطاعت بعض العائلات العودة من  كردستان إلى قراقوش وصوروا المنازل وأرسلوا الصور الى أصحابها.

 كيف بدأ توافد العراقيين الى القليعة؟ ولماذا القليعة تحديدًا؟
 معاون خادم رعية مار جرجس المارونية في  القليعة الخوري بيار الراعي يجيب قائلا: «في صيف العام 2014 بدأ الهجوم  الداعشي على قراقوش المسيحية في العراق. فبدأ مسيحيو العراق بالتوافد إلى  لبنان في شهر آب. على الفور نظمنا في الرعية حملات لجمع مساعدات عينية من  مواد غذائية وألسبة وكل ما يتوافر. وقمنا بحملتين في القليعة، الأولى لصالح  مطرانية الكلدان والثانية لصالح بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك. وعندها  تواصلنا مع الأب الموكّل من قبل بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك لشؤون النازحين.  وبدأت المبادرة الفردية من قبل شباب القرية والكهنة لاستقبال هؤلاء  النازحين المسيحيين في القليعة. أما السبب الرئيسي لتوجه العراقيين إلى  جنوب لبنان،  فيكمن بانتشار النزعة الإنتهازية في بيروت. فالبيت الذي كان  إيجاره بـ200 دولار قفز إلى ما فوق 400 دولار».
 ويتابع الخوري الراعي: «بادئ ذي بدء  استقبلنا ثلاث عائلات. استأجرنا لهم 3 منازل. وفرشنا هذه البيوت بما فاض عن  العائلات الميسورة من مفروشات. ثم تلتها 3 عائلات أخرى حتى وصلنا اليوم  إلى 65 عائلة موزعة على قريتين: القليعة وتضم نحو 53 عائلة، وديرميماس 12  عائلة (أي 260 شخص). واليوم تعمل غالبية العائلات مما يمكّنها من دفع  إيجارات منازلهم ونحن نؤمن لهم مساعدات وفرص عمل قدر المستطاع. كما أشير  إلى أنني أقمت 4 مراسم زفاف بين شباب لبنانيين وفتيات عراقيات. وبعد أن  قامت القليعة بهذه المبادرة بحوالى السنة بمبادرة فردية، بدأت رعية زغرتا  باستقبال عائلات أيضا.
 وردا على سؤال حول التنسيق بين كنيسة  الرعية وبين الهيئة العليا لشؤون اللاجئين، أكد الراعي أن «التنسيق موجود  فالنازحون العراقيون يجب أن يتسجلوا في الأمم المتحدة على أساس «نازح».  ولكن على ما يبدو، هناك نازح إبن جارية ونازح إبن وزير. ونتمنى أن يتم  التعامل مع النازحين على قدم المساواة. فالنازح السوري يعيش في خيمة ويعمل  وتؤمن الأمم المتحدة له المنامة والطعام والملبس وعلاوة على ذلك تعطي معاشا  شهريا لكل فرد. ولكن في الوقت عينه النازح العراقي يدفع إيجار منزله وهو  يتكفل بطعامه وملبسه وكل متطلبات حياته وهو لا يحصل على معاش من الأمم  المتحدة.
 أما بالنسبة لقانونية سكنهم في لبنان، فلا  يوجد عقود إيجار قانونية بين النازحين وأصحاب المنازل في القرية. فكل  العقود تتم وفق اتفاق شفهي. ولكن تبقى هناك معضلتا المدارس والطبابة. عند  وصول العراقيين إلى لبنان كان هناك قرار من وزارة التربية والتعليم العالي  أن المدرسة الرسمية يمكنها أن تستقبل نازحين بنفس عدد التلامذة اللبنانيين.  وبالتالي وقعنا في أزمة أن عدد الطلاب النازحين أكبر من الطلاب اللبنانيين  بكثير. فطلبنا من وزير التربية آنذاك الياس بو صعب (قبل إنشاء مدارس  النازحين بعد الظهر) باستيعاب عدد مفتوح من النازحين وأصدر قرارا في هذا  الشأن.
 أما في ما يتعلق بالطبابة، فتغطي الأمم  المتحدة 75 في المئة من كلفة الطبابة والفرق يدفعه النازح. لكن بعض  المستشفيات يعمد الى رفع الفاتورة للحصول على أكبر حصة ممكنة من الأمم  المتحدة، ويبقى النازح الحلقة الأضعف في هذه المعادلة، لأنه ملزم بدفع نسبة  25 في المئة من تكلفة المستشفى. ولا يمكن إغفال مساعدات بعض الجمعيات في  الحالات الطبية والمعيشية  من بينها جمعية AVSI و World Vision والصليب  الأحمر اللبناني».  وأكد الراعي أن 90 في المئة من العراقيين لا يريدون  العودة إلى العراق. كما أن لبنان ليس الملاذ النهائي لهم، بل هو نقطة عبور  للنازحين العراقيين إلى دول أجنبية أخرى مثل كندا وأستراليا وحتى أوروبا.
 وبالنسبة الى الأوراق الكنسية المطلوبة  لمراسم الزفاف بين لبناني وعراقية (فحتى الساعة لم يتزوج أي عراقي من  لبنانية بل تزوج لبنانييون من عراقيات)، فيتم الحصول عليها من مطرانية  السريان الكاثوليك في لبنان أو مطرانية الكلدان. ثم يأتي دور الإجراءات  الروتينية مع الأمن العام. أما المهن التي يستطيع أن يزاولها اللاجئون  فتتوزع بين من لديهم مستوى تعليمي مرتفع كمثل أحد النازحين في القليعة  مهندس ميكانيك وأخرى مهندسة إنشاءات وثالث هو طبيب لكنهم لا يستطيعون العمل  بشكل قانوني في لبنان، ومنهم من هو غير متعلّم ويعمل في قطاعي البناء أو  الزراعة… وهم يستطيعون أن يعملوا. أما المشكلة في العمل فهي مثل مشكلتنا  نحن اللبنانيين، يستطيع أرباب العمل الحصول على إنتاجية أفضل من العامل  السوري وبنفس السعر وعندها لا يوظفون العراقي».
 وختم الراعي «لبنان الكبير هو دولة مؤسسة  من قبل الكنيسة المارونية، فآباؤنا وأجددنا والرهبان الموارنة عانوا من  إضطهادات كثيرة ولكنهم لم يستسلموا. حوّلوا الصخر إلى أراضٍ زراعية. ونحن  اليوم على خطاهم لم ولن نستسلم في هذا الشرق».

 نازحون «بسمنة» ونازحون «بزيت»
 في اللقاءات مع معظم الناحين، كان هناك  جملة واحدة تتكرّر «ليت المفوضية العليا لشؤون اللاجئين تتعامل مع النازحين  العراقيين كما تتعامل مع النازحين السوريين». ولكن لماذا التمييز في  المعاملة بينهم وما هو رد المفوضية على هذا الموضوع؟ فلنبدأ من البداية.
 عند ولوج موقع المفوضية على الإنترنت يمكن  الحصول بسهولة على أرقام ومقالات عن اللاجئين السوريين في لبنان ولكن لا  يوجد أي أرقام عن أعداد النازحين العراقيين في لبنان.
 وفي إتصال هاتفي مع الأب يوسف سقط، مسؤول  المهجّرين العراقيين السريان الكاثوليك في لبنان، سمعنا صرخة من القلب عن  وضع النازحين العراقيين في لبنان وعن معاملة المفوضية العليا لشؤون  اللاجئين معهم. قال: «إنهم يكذبون علينا كثيرا. لا إنسانية في منظمة تعمل  بهدف الإنسانية. يخاطبون النازحين العراقيين بكلام بذيء حتى وصل بهم الحال  إلى طردنا. ونحن هنا نسألهم لماذا هذه التفرقة بالمعاملة بين نازح عراقي  ونازح سوري؟ فنحن مهمشون ومنسيون من الأمم المتحدة. أما بالنسبة الى السفر  إلى دول أجنبية فهناك أنواع من الكفالات منها الكفالة الكنسية التي تطلبها  بعض الدول (مثل كندا) وكلفتها 18 ألف دولار. والكفالة الخماسية أي قريب من  الدرجة الأولى (أب-أم- أخ- أخت- ابن- ابنة) وكلفتها 10 آلاف دولار. والدولة  الوحيدة التي لا تحتاج إلى كفالة هي الأردن».
 وردا على سؤال حول المساعدات التي تقدّمها  المطرانية للعراقيين في لبنان أجاب سقط: «قمنا بتأمين التعليم المدرسي  للأولاد. ففي مدرسة في النبعة ندرّس حوالى 500 طالب عراقي، وهناك  كادر  تعليمي متخصص يعلّمهم المنهج العراقي. وهذه المدرسة هي مدرسة بعد الظهر.  ولكن المشكلة الكبرى هي مشكلة الاستشفاء. لا أحد يدعمنا».
 سلام، سعاد، زينة وغيرهم كثيرون طردوا من  العراق لأنهم «مسيحيون». ومهما كانت مصاعب حياتهم فإن عزيمتهم وإيمانهم  أقوى. ولكن هل «إفراغ العراق من مسيحييه» وثم إثقال كاهلهم بهموم «نازح من  الدرجة الثانية» هو المستقبل الأمثل والأمل بغد واعد؟ سؤال برسم من يملك  إجابات له… هل ما حصل في القليعة وفي غيرها هو حل دائم لهم أم أنهم سيظلون  في مرحلة انتظار بين هجرتين؟
 تم تسجيل 18622 نازحًا عراقيًا حتى كانون الثاني من عام 2016، بحسب الإحصاءات  الصادرة عن المفوضية العليا لشؤون اللاجئين في لبنان.
 وبين العامين 2007 ونهاية 2015 غادر أكثر  من 12300 نازح عراقي لبنان إلى دول ثالثة ليتمركزوا ويستقروا. أما الدول  التي استقبلت أكبر عدد من النازحين العراقيين فهي أستراليا وكندا والولايات  المتحدة الأميركية.
 عدد النازحين العراقيين
 تراوح عدد النازحين العراقيين في لبنان  بحسب تقديرات السلطات اللبنانية بين أربعين وخمسين ألفا، بينما تقول الأمم  المتحدة إن أعداد العراقيين المسجلين لديها بلغ 18 ألفا.
 وبحسب الأب يوسف سقط، هناك 1050 عائلة في  لبنان من السريان الكاثوليك، أي 4300 شخص، يتوزعون في كافة المناطق  اللبنانية خصوصا في الجديدة، سد البوشرية، نيو روضة، الدكوانة والدورة.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يتفقد أعمال صيانة كاتدرائية مار يوسف في الكرادة ببغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 زار مساء يوم الاحد 25/6/2017 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس ساكو كاتدرائية مار يوسف في الكرادة. واطلع غبطته على  سير عملية الصيانة التي تجرى عليها وأوصى بالحفاظ على معالم الكنيسة التي  يعود تاريخ افتتاحها الى عام 1958 بحضور الزعيم عبد الكريم قاسم، رئيس  جمهورية العراق آنذاك، وكرسها مثلث الرحمات البطريرك مار بولس الثاني شيخو.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2017)

*وفد مشترك من منظمة حمورابي ومنظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية يتوجه الى الجانب الأيمن من مدينة الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 .مشاهدات من داخل حي الموصل الجديدة في الجديدة في الجانب الأيمن من مدينة الموصل.
 .حجم التدمير والنسف الكامل طال الدير المسيحي الكبير ومنازل مواطنين مسيحيين ومسلمين.
 .الحياة تعود تدريجيا والنقص الشديد في الخدمات البلدية والبطالة تسيطر على الحياة اليومية في الحي.
 رافق مندوب شبكة نركال الإخبارية الفريق  الاغاثي المشترك لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ومنظمة التضامن المسيحي  الدولية الذي توجه الى الجانب الأيمن من مدينة الموصل، وقام بجولة  استطلاعية شملت حي الموصل الجديدة هناك، كما التقى عددا من سكان الحي وخلص  الى التقرير الاتي:
 لا يختلف حي الموصل الجديدة عن احياء  الجانب الأيمن من المدينة من حيث حجم التدمير الذي طال معالم عديدة ومنازل  مواطنين، اغلب سكان الحي الذين غادروه اثناء عمليات تحريره عادوا اليه  وبدأت حياتهم من جديد وسط انقاض المباني العديدة المهدمة، وكذلك وسط حالة  الفرح والحزن المتداخلتين، فرح بتطهير هذا الحي الموصلي من سيطرة  الإرهابيين وحزن على ما فقدوه من انفس راحوا ضحايا الإرهاب الداعشي،  الأسواق بدأت تنهض من جديد، حركة المرور اعتيادية مع زحام واضح في سوق  الخضروات والمواد الغذائية، الملاحظ ان هناك شكوى واسعة من نقص المياه ونقص  نظافتها، وكذلك من البطالة التي تضرب عميقا في بيئة سكان الحي لانعدام فرص  العمل بنسبة تصل الى 30 بالمئة في صفوف القدرات الشبابية، أما بالنسبة  للمرأة فتصل معدلات البطالة فيها الى اكثر من 90 بالمئة.
 سكان الحي يشكون أيضا من ندرة وصول التيار  الكهربائي الى منازلهم، وبالعموم يعتمدون على المولدات الكهربائية  الاهلية، أما الخدمات البلدية العامة فهي معدومة أصلا لكن عدد من المواطنين  وفي إطار مبادرات مدنية قاموا بجمع الأنقاض والنفايات والعمل على تنظيف  الشوارع.
 المركز الصحي في الحي عاد الى العمل ولكن  بدون ان يوفر الخدمات الطبية اليومية للمواطنين، بعض أطباء الحي عادوا الى  فتح عياداتهم وخاصة أطباء الاسنان، أما بالنسبة للوضع الاقتصادي العام  فأسعار الفواكه والخضروات هي في معدلاتها الطبيعية.
 من المعالم العمرانية التي تعرضت للتدمير  الكامل " دير الام للراهبات الدومنيكيات للقديسة كاترينة السيانية " الشاخص  هناك والذي يحتل مساحة أكثر من الفي متر مربع فقد تعرض للقصف بعد ان اتخذه  قادة الإرهاب مقرا لهم، وتم ازالته من الوجود تماما اذ لا تنفع اية عمليات  ترميم له، كما تعرضت كل دور المواطنين المسيحيين هناك الى النهب والتدمير  الممنهج.
 سأل مندوب شبكة نركال الإخبارية عددا من المواطنين عن  احتمالات وجود إرهابيين دواعش في الحي، اغلبهم لم يستبعد ذلك مؤكدين ان  عودة السلطة الإدارية والأمنية للحي من شانها ان تعيد الاستقرار الكامل  لهذا الحي وتنظفه من الخلايا النائمة التي قد تكون قد غيرت اساليبها  الارهابية.






























​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يتهم مافيات وميليشيات غير منضبطة بالاستيلاء على ممتلكات المسيحيين ويؤكد ان نسبتهم في العراق انخفضت إلى 2 بالمائة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بغداد بوست/
 كشف رئيس الطائفة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم، البطريرك لويس ساكو، عن أن نسبة المسيحيين في العراق انخفضت إلى 2%.
 وقال ساكو في بيان: "لا توجد إحصائية  دقيقة لعدد المسيحيين في العراق، وبتقديري، فإن نسبة المسيحيين في البلد  كانت 4% وأصبحت الآن 2%، بينما كانت نسبة المسيحيين في المنطقة 20% والآن  أصبحت 8%".
 وأضاف أن أكثر من 100 بيت مسيحي تم  الاستيلاء عليها في بغداد من قِبل مافيات وميليشيات غير منضبطة، مبينًا أن  عدد المسيحيين في بغداد 200 ألف مسيحي الآن، في حين كان عددهم مليونًا.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2017)

*فريق أغاثي مشترك من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الانسان ومنظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية ( CSI ) يتوجه الى الجانب الأيمن  من الموصل ويوزع ( 300 ) حصة غذائية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  .الفريق الاغاثي ضم الدكتور جون ابنر ولويس مرقوس ايوب ووليم وردا ويوحنا يوسف توايا وعدد من متطوعي منظمة حمورابي.
 .فريق شبابي من أهالي مدينة الموصل يشارك في التوزيع وكذلك في تنظيم آليات هذه الخطوة الاغاثية.
 .دورية من شرطة قضاء الحمدانية ترافق الفريق الاغاثي الى قلب مدينة الموصل.
 توجه فريق اغاثي تابع لمنظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان الى الجانب الأيمن من مدينة الموصل دعما لسكان المدينة، وهي  المرة الثانية التي تصل فيه منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان الى هناك، ولكن  هذه المرة في اطار فريق مشترك مع منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية وكان  الموعد يوم الأربعاء 21/6/2017 لتوزيع ( 300 ) حصة غذائية في حي الموصل  الجديدة، وقد ضم الفريق المشترك الدكتور جون ابنر المدير التنفيذي لمنظمة  التضامن المسيحي ومن منظمة حمورابي ضم الفريق الاغاثي السادة لويس مرقوس  ايوب نائب رئيس المنظمة ووليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات العامة فيها والمحامي  يوحنا يوسف توايا رئيس فرع المنظمة في اربيل وعادل سعد المستشار الإعلامي  وفرحان يوسف وألن لويس مرقوس عضوي الهيئة العامة للمنظمة والمترجمة ريتا  البازي، وكذلك انضم الى الفريق الاغاثي المشترك مجموعة شبابية من الموصل  التي ساهمت مساهمة واضحة في تامين التوزيع العادل والمنظم لهذه الحصص  الغذائية.
 كما أجرى الفريق الاغاثي لقاءات مع  المواطنين من حي الموصل الجديدة، وكان كل ذلك يجري على مسافة لا تتعدى  الكيلومترين من خط التماس للعمليات العسكرية في حي الموصل القديمة، وكان  نشاط منظمة حمورابي يتواصل وسط سماع أصوات الانفجارات ودوي القنابل.
 يشار الى أن منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  كانت قد وزعت كميات كبيرة من المياه المعقمة الصالحة للشرب على سكان الحي  نفسه وقد حظيت خطوتها في هذا الشأن بالترحيب والتقدير العاليين.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يونيو 2017)

*ايضاح من حزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي: نعلن مشاركتنا في مؤتمر بروكسل *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 ايضاح
 منذ احتلال داعش الارهابي لمناطقنا  التاريخية اوائل أب 2014 في سهل نينوى، دأبت أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا القومية  بالتنسيق والعمل المتواصل مع المسؤولين الاوروبيين والامريكيين لايجاد  الدعم وانقاذ شعبنا من محنته الكبيرة من اجل تحرير مناطقه واعادة اعمارها  والعودة الكريمة وضمان حقوقه في ادارة مناطقه بالصيغة التي يراها ضامنة  ببناء مستقبله وعدم تكرار ما لحق به من التهجير القسري والابادة الجماعية.
 بعد جهود حثيثة ومتواصلة لتنظيماتنا مع  اصدقاء شعبنا في البرلمان الاوربي وخاصة مع لارس اداكتسون تكللت الجهود  بعقد مؤتمر في بروكسل تحت شعار "مستقبل سهل نينوى بعد داعش وطن السريان  الكلدان الاشوريين" ومن اجل انجاح هذا المؤتمر تم ارسال مدير مكتبه مرات  عديدة للتنسيق والاتفاق على اليات برنامج المؤتمر ووضع اللمسات الاخيرة على  جدول اعماله والاتفاق على ورقة عمل بمطالب شعبنا التي وقعت عليها احزاب  شعبنا بتاريخ 20/6/2017. عقد الاجتماع الاخير وحضره جميع الاحزاب عدا  الحركة الديمقراطية الاشورية بحجج واهية لم يذكرها ولم يناقشها في  الاجتماعات السابقة، ولكن الحجة كانت عدم حضور المؤتمر اذا حضره الاحزاب  التي لم توقع على مذكرة المطالب الموحدة في 7/3/2017 والتي قدمت الى  الرئاسات الثلاثة في المركز والاقليم، ثم تفاجئنا ببيانات وتوضيحات من جهات  حزبية وكنسية اخرى تحمل نفس الحجج ومن نفس المنطلق الاتهامي لاحزابنا  القومية التي تشارك المؤتمر، حيث قاموا بحملة هوجاء وغير منصفة ضد المؤتمر  والمشاركين فيه، وبأسم ابناء سهل نينوى ناسين او متناسين ان كل مؤسسات سهل  نينوى القومية والاجتماعية والرسمية تشارك في هذا المؤتمر بغية ايصال مطالب  اهالي نينوى الى مصادر القرار الاوربي ودول العالم اجمع.
 اننا في حزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي، نعلن  مشاركتنا في مؤتمر بروكسل ايماناً منا بضرورة مبدأ طرق جميع الابواب من اجل  ايصال صوت شعبنا للمطالبة بحقوقه وتحقيق حلمه التاريخي في الحكم الذاتي اي  ادارة نفسه ومناطقه بنفسه، وعدم المساومة على قضيته القومية على حساب  مصالح حزبية ضيقة، وهؤلاء كانوا السبب في اضاعة العديد من الفرص السانحة  بسبب تعنتهم واصرارهم بالانفراد بالقرار السياسي لشعبنا واوصلوا شعبنا الى  هذه الحالة التي يرثى لها.
 إذ نقول لكل من يتهمنا بالمشاركة في  المؤتمر، ان اخفاء الحقائق التي لا تتماشي مع مصالحهم الحزبية والذي يتاجر  بقضيته من اجل مصالحه الشخصية والحزبية ويحاول افشال مؤتمر بروكسل الذي هو  بمثابة الفرصة الذهبية، يعني فقدان الدعم الدولي لشعبنا ومستقبله، يذكرنا  بالماسي التي لحقت بشعبنا قبل وابان مجزرة سميلي بسبب تعنت البعض واصرارهم  لتفويت الفرص السانحة انذاك.
 لذلك ومن هذا المنطلق نؤكد بان التاريخ لا يرحم احداً وعلى الشعب محاسبة من كان سبباً في تفويت الفرص الكفيلة بمساعدة شعبنا.
 حزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي
 26 حزيران 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يونيو 2017)

*الرئيس العام للرهبنة الدومنيكية يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 زارَ صباح يوم الاثنين 26 حزيران 2017  الاب برونو كادوريه، الرئيس العام للرهبنة الدومنيكية مع مساعده الاب  فيفيان بولاند المسؤول على منطقة الشرق الاوسط واوروبا برفقة الاب رامي  شاؤل مقر البطريركية الكلدانية والتقوا بغبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو ومعاونه سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو.
 دار الحديث حول الوضع العام في البلد  والكنيسة وايضا العلاقات مع المسلمين واهمية الحوار ودور الرهبان في مجال  التعليم والتثقيف ونشر ثقافة الانفتاح على الاخر.
 بعد ذلك دعاهم غبطة البطريرك الى تناول الغداء في البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يونيو 2017)

*بيان حزب الاتحاد السرياني الديمقراطي وكتلة الوركاء الديمقراطية وحركة المسيحيين الديمقراطية المستقلة  حول مؤتمر بروكسل*




 
*حزب  الاتحاد السرياني الديمقراطي وكتلة الوركاء الديمقراطية وحركة المسيحيين  الديمقراطية المستقلة تصدر بيانا مشتركا حول مؤتمر بروكسل الذي سيحدد مصير  شعبنا وارضنا في سهل نينوى ..*
 عشتارتيفي كوم/






​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يونيو 2017)

*يان تأييد منظمات المجتمع المدني المشاركة في مؤتمر بروكسل*



 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/









​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يونيو 2017)

*سيادة المطران افاك اسادوريان يزور قناة عشتار الفضائية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 قام نيافة المطران الدكتور افاك اسادوريان  رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق والوفد المرافق له بزيارة قناة  عشتار الفضائية وكان باستقبالهم المدير العام للقناة رازميك مراديان وعدد  من مدراء الاقسام فيها وضم الوفد المرافق لنيافته كلاُ من الاب ارتون  خالاتيان راعي كنيسة الارمن في عنكاوا ورئيس لجنة سهل نينوى للارمن شانت  مراديان وعضو اللجنة الادارية لطائفة الارمن في بغداد كيورك كادويان وشقيق  المطران افاك القادم من اميركا فاهي اسادوريان وسكرتير نيافته فاهيك  اواديسيان وخلال اللقاء اشاد نيافة المطران افاك بالجهود الكبيرة التي  تبذلها عشتار في تغطية اخبار واحداث شعبنا سواء داخل العراق وخارجه وقال  نيافته:
 إن زيارتنا لقناة عشتار واقليم كوردستان  ستتواصل لاننا بحاجة الى استكمال مشاريع كنيسة الارمن في الاقليم والاطلاع  كذلك على احوال الرعية واضاف نيافته انا سعيد جداً  لكون شقيقي فاهي القادم  من اميركا معنا في هذه الزيارة وسنصلي حتى يتم اكمال بناء كنيسة الارمن في  عنكاوا والتي هي قيد الانشاء وحتى يعود أهلنا النازحون والمهجرون الى  ديارهم بفضل الخيرين من رئاسة وحكومة اقليم كوردستان وأبناء شعبنا، من  جانبه رحب المدير العام للقناة بزيارة نيافته لها قائلا إن قناة عشتار هي  قناة الجميع وتغطي الاحداث والمناسبات لكل الاطياف والمكونات وان قناة  عشتار لاتزال مستمرة في عملها بفضل دعم الاستاذ سركيس اغاجان.
 الجدير بالذكر أن نيافة المطران أفاك  آسادوريان سيترأس قداسا لابناء الرعية في كنيسة أم النور بعنكاوا وذلك في  تمام الساعة الحادية عشرة من صباح الثلاثاء وسيقوم ايضا بجولة يزور خلالها  قرى وبلدات شعبنا المحررة  في سهل نينوى ومن بينها قرية اغاجانيان الارمنية  كما يزور أبناء الرعية في  محافطة دهوك.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

*اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني يعلن تأييده لأي قرار يصدر من مؤتمر بروكسل يخدم حقوقنا وقضيتنا القومية والوطنية*





 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أعلن اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني تأييده لأي  قرار يصدر من مؤتمر بروكسل المنعقد للفترة من  28 ولغاية 30 حزيران 2017،  يخدم حقوقنا وقضيتنا القومية والوطنية.
 جاء ذلك خلال إيضاح أصدره الاتحاد في 27  حزيران الجاري، وقال فيه "لقد عانى أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  في العراق ولأكثر من مائة عام، من إضطهاد كبير من الأقصاء والتمييز وتجاهل  وعدم مشاركتهم الكاملة في الحياة السياسية والثقافية العامة وأصبحوا أقليات  مضطهدة ومهمشة في أوطانهم بسبب اختلافهم الديني والعرقي رغم أنهم شعوب  ومكوِّنات أصلية وأصيلة، وكذلك التغيير الديمغرافي الذي طال مناطقهم، وخير  دليل ما حصل في مدينة تلكيف وكذلك ما كان قد بدأ يحصل مؤخرًا في مدينة  برطلة".
 وأضاف الاتحاد أن "شعبنا عانى من  الاستهداف المنظم من قبل المجاميع الإرهابية المتمثل بعصابات "داعش"  الإجرامية، وآخرها إحتلال آخر ما تبقى له من مناطق تاريخية في منطقة سهل  نينوى" مشدِّدًا إلى "تعرضه الى عنف كبير وإنتهاك لحقوق الانسان فضلًا عن  عمليات القتل والخطف وهدم وإحراق المنازل في المنطقة".
 وبيَّن الاتحاد "بسبب هذه المعاناة فلا  بدَّ لأبناء شعبنا الغيارى مواصلة النضال من أجل إنتزاع كامل حقوقهم،  والتأكيد على المجتمع الدولي بمساعدة أبناء شعبنا الذي أثمر عن إنعقاد  مؤتمر بروكسل، لتحقيق مشروع طرحه أحزاب شعبنا مجتمعة لتلبية مطاليب أبناء  شعبنا وفي مقدِّمتها الحكم الذاتي وبقرارات سياسية".
 وأكَّد الاتحاد على "مشاركته في هذا  المؤتمر وإيصال كافة مطاليب شعبنا إليه، وعدم القبول بأية أجندة أجنبية كما  يدَّعي البعض وتأييده لأي قرار يصدر من المؤتمر، يخدم حقوقنا وقضيتنا  القومية والوطنية".
 وفيما يلي نصُّ الإيضاح:


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو: ستنتهي مشاكل الجميع إذا اتجهنا نحو دولة المواطنة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 قال البطريرك الكلداني لويس ساكو بما يخص  مشروع التسوية الوطنية أن المشروع مهم لأن البلد بحاجة إلى تسوية، مشيرًا  للحاجة إلى لقاء مفتوح لمصالحة القلوب، ومن ثم التسوية على أساس تنازل الكل  من أجل الوطن. كما أشار إلى أن هناك بنود إيجابية في التسوية وبعضها يحتاج  إلى بلورة، وقال: لقد شكلنا لجنة من المكون المسيحي تدرس وتقدم ورقة بهذا  الخصوص، وعمومًا فإنه دون مصالحة وتسوية ستبقى البلد في صراع، كما ستنتهي  مشاكل الجميع إذا اتجهنا نحو دولة المواطنة.
 ولفت البطريرك ساكو إلى أن سبب ظهور  عصابات داعش الارهابية هو الفراغ السياسي في البلد، مشددًا بأنه إن لم تكن  هناك تسوية ومصالحة لربما يظهر إرهاب أشرس من عصابات داعش الإرهابية. وأشار  في هذا الشأن إلى خطورة التدخلات الخارجية إذا لم يكن هناك توحد للطبقة  السياسية، وأن يكون الولاء للبلد والاتجاه نحو المصالحة مع دول الجوار.
 وأشار غبطته إلى أنه بعد ثلاثة أعوام على  تهجير المسيحيين من الموصل سررت بعودة الحياة للمدينة حينما قمت بزيارة  لسبعة احياء منها، وتألمت بذات الوقت من رؤية سبع كنائس مدمرة. وأكد أن  الموصل فسيفساء والمسيحيين جزء من النسيج الموصلي.
 ولفت إلى أن هناك الكثير من المناطق  الخالية من السكان ونشعر بأن هناك أطماع ونزعة ترمي إلى التغيير الديمغرافي  في مناطق قرقوش وبرطلة وغيرها من قبل مكونات أخرى. وختم حديثه مؤكدًا  قوله: نحن جزء من النسيج العراقي، ونرى أنه من المهم عودة المسيحيين إلى  مناطقهم، دون أحلام أو مطالب تعجيزية، رغم الحاجة إلى نوع من الطمأنة.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يقوم بزيارة صلاة إلى كاتدرائية يسوع الطيّب ومزار مريم العذراء في مدينة براغا – البرتغال*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 بعد ظهر يوم الإثنين 26 حزيران 2017، زار  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، كاتدرائية يسوع الطيّب، ثمّ مزار مريم العذراء، في  مدينة براغا – البرتغال.
     رافق غبطتَه الإكليروس والمؤمنون  القادمون من لبنان الذين شاركوا في احتفالات تجديد تكريس لبنان والشرق لقلب  مريم الطاهر في مدينة فاتيما بالبرتغال.
     صلّى غبطته من أجل إحلال السلام  والأمان في لبنان وسوريا والعراق ومصر والأراضي المقدسة والأردن وتركيا  وبلاد الإنتشار، سائلاً الرب يسوع، بشفاعة أمّه مريم العذراء، أن تعود  الطمأنينة إلى القلوب وينعم الجميع بحياة كريمة بالمساواة التامّة والحرّية  الكاملة.
     وتضرّع غبطته إليه تعالى كي يحفظ  البرتغال وشعبه الطيّب المؤمن بالرب يسوع، فيثبتوا بالإيمان رغم كلّ ما قد  يواجهونه من مغريات ومخاطر.






​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، يهنىء غبطة البطريرك يوسف الاول عبسي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - مكتب اعلام بطريركية كنيسة المشرق الآشورية/
 بعث قداسة مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا  بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية رسالة تهنئة الى غبطة البطريرك يوسف الاول  عبسي لمناسبة انتخابه بطريركاً لكنيسة الروم الملكيين الكاثوليك. ادناه نص  الرسالة:






​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يونيو 2017)

*اليوم الثاني لمهرجان كنيسة ام المعونة الدائمة في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الن ككوني/


 تواصل نشاطات اليوم الثاني من مهرجان  كنيسة أم المعونة الدائمة الثامن بصلاة جماعية لامنا مريم ام المعونة  وتلاها محاضرة لسيادة المطران بشار وردة الجزيل الاحترام عن (صنع بي  العظائم القدوس إسمه : مريم معلمة الايمان).
 وتلى المحاضرة مشاهد مسرحية لطلاب التعليم  المسيحي لكنيسة ام المعونة الدائمة التي وضحت مساوئ التدخين بالنسبة  للشبيبة وعن كيفية العمل بجهد لتحقيق النجاح وعدم الاستسلام عند الوقوع في  المصائب،وافتتحت دوريات الشطرنج والمنضدة والطاولي مع الالعاب الفردية  للاطفال، وختام المنهاج كان مسابقة العقبات (كون كدها) التي تضمنت مسابقات  متعدده فكاهية ممتعة بمشاركة الجمهور، كما واستمر السوق الخيري لليوم  الثاني مع بيع بطاقات يانصيب المهرجان..



































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يونيو 2017)

*اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان يحتفي بالأب أنطوان زيا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كتابة: نمرود قاشا

 اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان , هذه  المؤسسة الثقافية المدنية المستقلة , ومنذ تأسيسها عام 1972 أخذت على  عاتقها نشر التراث الثقافي والأدبي السرياني وإبراز دوره في الحضارة  الإنسانية .
 واستنادا لهذه الثوابت , لم يؤل الاتحاد  جهدا في  متابعة كل الشخصيات الثقافية والدينية والأكاديمية التي تفد إلى  اربيل في زيارة ليرتب  معها لقاء مع مثقفي أبناء شعبنا لكي يتم من خلاله  الاطلاع على مجمل أوضاع شعبنا في دول الشتات .
 الأب أنطوان زيا لاجين السكرتير الخاص  لقداسة البطريرك مار دنخا الرابع بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية سابقا ،  وكاهن رعية مار يوخنا في مدينة شيكاغو بولاية إلينوي الأمريكية.
 أبونا زيا احد المهتمين بالثقافة واللغة  السريانية استضافه الاتحاد في أمسية جميلة على قاعة المركز الثقافي  الاجتماعي في عنكاوا - اربيل مساء الأربعاء 28 حزيران 2017 .
 الإعلامي أكد مراد نائب رئيس اتحاد  الأدباء والكتاب السريان افتتح الأمسية بكلمة ترحيبية قصيرة بالمحتفى به  وبالحضور , معطيا الحديث لرئيس الاتحاد لافتتاح الأمسية .
 الأديب روند بولص , شكر الضيف على تلبية  دعوة الاتحاد واللقاء مع هذه النخبة الطيبة من المثقفين والأكاديميين لكي  يطلعوا من خلال حديثه على أوضاع شعبنا في المهجر بكافة نواحيه الاجتماعية  والثقافية والمعيشية , خاصة وقد عملتم ( أبونا زيا ) راعيا ومعلما وكاهنا   في اغلب الدول الأوربية ولعقود عديدة .
 بعدها تحدث بولص عن نبذه عن اتحاد الأدباء  والكتاب السريان والذي يمارس دوره الثقافي منذ حوالي خمسة عقود فاتحا  ذراعيه لكل المواهب والفعاليات التي تصب في خدمة لغتنا وتراثنا , موضحا  الفعاليات والنشاطات المزمع الاتحاد القيام بها في المرحلة الأيام القليلة  القادمة .
 الأب أنطوان زيا , شكر الاتحاد والقائمين  على هذه المؤسسة الثقافية الرصينة وهذا الحضور الطيب على دعوته هذه ليعيش  عن قرب تجربة هذا الشعب المتألم وهو احد منه غادر الوطن ولكن الوطن لن  يغادره , وهو ضيف عليه وخاصة بعد التغيير الذي حصل في 2003 , يعيش تفاصيل  حياته رغم بعده جغرافيا .
 وأضاف الأب زيا : أنا من مواليد الموصل  1961 , عشت طفولتي في بغداد , وأنهيت فيها دراستي الابتدائية والمتوسطة  والإعدادية , وعملت من خلال شماسا  كنيسة مار كوركيس في بغداد على إقامة  دورات في اللغة السريانية , ومساهمته في بغداد بالكثير من النشاطات  الثقافية والفنية والاجتماعية , وكان المسرح يتقدم كل النشاطات كونه الأكثر  تأثيرا في الحضور , رغم الرقابة المتشددة من قبل السلطات آنذاك في إلغاء  وتعديل الكثير من الأفكار التي وردت في النص, ومع كل هذا ورغم كل الأجواء  المشحونة تم تقديم العديد من العروض على مسارح بغداد منها : أنشودة الأمل ,  أبناء الأرض , المسيح يصلب من جديد ... وقد قدمت كل هذه الأعمال  بالسريانية
  وقد خدم العسكرية خلال الحرب  العراقية  الإيرانية  لعدة سنوات و لعدم قناعته بهكذا حروب وتخلفت عنها وحكم علي  بالإعدام حال كل العسكريين الذين يرفضوا الالتحاق إلى جبهات القتال , وإزاء  هذا الوضع المعقد غادر العراق إلى إيران ,  وعمل على خدمة السريانية من  خلال مؤسسات عديدة , قبل أن ينتقل إلى المانيا ثم العديد من الدول الأوربية  : فرنسا , ايطاليا , كندا , بلجيكا , النمسا , هولندا  , سويسرا  , قبل أن  يستقر به المقام في الولايات المتحدة .
 بعد ذلك استعرض الأب زيا محطات مهمة من  نشاطاته الرعوية والاجتماعية والثقافية سواء في محطة عملة الرئيسة راعيا  لكنيسة ما يوخنا في مدينة شيكاغو بولاية الينوي الأمريكية , موضحا بالتفصيل  كيفية وصول أبناء شعبنا إلى أمريكا منذ  عام 1612 وحسب معلومات مكتب  الكونكرس الأمريكي .
 متوقفا عند اغلب مؤسساته الثقافية  والكنسية ودورها في إقامة العديد من الدورات وإعداد المناهج وطبعها لكي  تبقى لغتنا الأم هي العنوان الذي يوحدنا ونشعر بالانتماء لها .
 بعدها أجاب على الأسئلة والاستفسارات التي  تعلق اغلبها بوضعية شعبنا في مدنه وقراه بعد تحريرها , وكيفية النهوض بها  من جديد وإعادة اعتمارها كونها تمثل صمام الأمان لبقاء المسيحية في العراق ,  وكذلك وضح وضعية أهلنا هناك في المهجر والضوابط القانونية التي تتبعها  السلطات هناك في التعامل مع المهجرين ومنهم أهلنا .
 جرى الحديث حول أوضاع شعبنا في الوطن  والخارج وما يعانيه المهجرون من بلدات سهل نينوى من ظروف قاسية ، وكذلك تم  التطرق إلى موضوع الهجرة ومخاطرها على شعبنا في الوطن الأم في هذه الظروف  الأمنية الصعبة وكيفية تجاوزها مستقبلا بعد التحرير
 وفي ختام اللقاء قدم الأديب روند بولص   رئيس اتحاد الأدباء و الكتاب السريان هدية تقديرية  للأب زيا شاكرا حضوره  مثمنا المعلومات التي أغنى بها الجميع وقد كانت خافية علينا






































​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يونيو 2017)

*افتتاح مؤتمر "من أجل مستقبل مسيحيي العراق" في بروكسل *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد / بروكسل
 افتتح  مؤتمر بروكسل المنعقد تحت عنوان   "من أجل مستقبل مسيحيي العراق" في الساعة السابعة من مساء يوم الأربعاء 28  حزيران 2017،  في  مقر الاتحاد الاوروبي في  بروكسل.
 هذا المؤتمر تم تنظيمه من قبل أصدقاء  شعبنا في البرلمان الاوروبي وبالتنسيق مع الاتحاد السرياني الاوروبي (ESU)  ورئيس اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني يوسف يعقوب وبالتعاون مع احزاب ومنظمات  ومؤسسات شعبنا في العراق. علما أن المؤتمر سيستمر يومي 29 و 30 من شهر  حزيران الجاري.
 هذا وبدأ المؤتمر يومه الأول بكلمات  ترحيبية من قبل السيد لارش ادتكسن ممثل الحزب الديمقراطي المسيحي السويدي   في البرلمان الأوربي، كما والقى البرلماني يوسف فايدن هولزر النائب عن  الحزب الاشتراكي الديمقراطي النمساوي في البرلمان كلمة بهذه المناسبة أيضا  وفي الختام ألقى البرلماني خافيير نارت النائب عن حزب الاحرار الاسباني في  البرلمان كلمة بهذه المناسبة.
 حضر الافتتاح غبطة البطريرك ماراغناطيوس  افرام الثاني كريم بطريرك انطاكيا وسائر المشرق والرئيس الاعلى للكنيسة  السريانية الارثوذكسية في العالم وغبطة البطريرك يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك  أنطاكيا للسريان الكاثوليك ورئيس ابرشية بلجيكا للسريان الارثودكس ونيافة  المطران ماربطرس موشى رئيس ابرشية الموصل واربيل وكركوك للسريان الكاثوليك  والراهب المونسنيور صاموئيل أزدمير وعدد من البرلمانين في الاتحاد الاوروبي  ,وبرلمانيين من  بغداد واربيل، فضلًا عن عدد من الآباء الكهنة من الكنائس  السريانية الارثوذكسية والكاثوليكية والمارونية.
 كما وحضر عددا من رؤساء وممثلي الأحزاب ومؤسسات ومنظمات ابناء شعبنا في العراق. وممثلوا المكون الشبكي والايزيدي .
 وستبدأ غدًا أعمال المؤتمر في مقر البرلمان وفي التاسعة صباحًا


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يونيو 2017)

*المطران د.افاك اسادوريان يزور قرية اغاجانيان الارمنية في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 قام نيافة المطران د.افاك اسادوريان رئيس  طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق برفقة عدد من رؤساء وممثلي اللجان  الارمنية ومنسق الكنائس في محافظة نينوى العميد فارس زاكاي بجولة في عدد من  قرى وبلدات سهل نينوى المحررة.
 فقد زار نيافته قرية اغاجانيان الارمنية  المحررة الكائنة على الطريق بين كرمليس وبغديدا قره قوش وكان باستقبالهم  عدد من الضباط المكلفين بالحماية والحفاظ على الامن في القرية، وابدى  نيافته بعض المقترحات والملاحظات والاتصال بمدير بلدية قضاء الحمدانية بشأن  العمل من اجل رفع الانقاض وتنظيف القرية والبيوت من جميع الادغال  والحشائش.
 واثناء تفقد نيافة المطران اسادوريان  القرية من بيت الى بيت واطلاعه على حجم الاضرار التي لحقت بها اضافة الى  الانفاق التي خلفها داعش انتابه ألم وحزن كبيران لما آلت اليه هذه القرية  الجميلة قرية اغاجانيان التي كانت لؤلؤة سهل نينوى، وخلال جولة نيافة  المطران اسادوريان في بلدات سهل نينوى زار نيافته بلدة برطلة السريانية  المحررة وتفقد المركز الثقافي الارمني هناك  وكان الوفد الاعلامي لقناة  عشتار الفضائية ممثلا بمديرها العام رازميك مراديان مرافقا لنيافته في هذه  الجولة.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يونيو 2017)

*القداس الاحتفالي بتذكار شفيعة كنيستنا مريم العذراء ام المعونة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الن ككوني/
 ترأس سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة  الجزيل الاحترام القداس الاحتفالي بتذكار شفيعة كنيستنا مريم العذراء ام  المعونة الدائمة بمشاركة راعي الخورنة الأب لويس قاقوز المحترم وبحضور جمع  غفير من المؤمنين، تلى القداس زياح لصورة العذراء ام المعونة الدائمة داخل  الكنيسة و استمرار نشاطات لطلبة التعليم المسيحي في قاعة الكنيسة، وختام  نشاطات اليوم الثالث كانت مسابقة مواهب عنكاوا التي تضمنت العديد من  المشتركين وفي نهاية المسابقة اختارت لجنة التحكيم الاربعة الاوائل الذين  سيتنافسون على لقب مواهب عنكاوا (الموسم الرابع) يوم السبت القادم وهم:  (سيف، رامي، نانسي وريمون)... مع استمرار السوق الخيري لليوم الثالث على  التوالي وبيع بطاقات يانصيب المهرجان.


----------



## كلدانية (29 يونيو 2017)

الله يحفظهم ويبارك الجميع يارب​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يونيو 2017)

كلدانية قال:


> الله يحفظهم ويبارك الجميع يارب​




*امين يا رب

شكرا جزيلا على الرد الكريم

ربي يحفظكم ويخليكم بنعمته وبركته دائما

تحياتي مع كل الود
*


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يونيو 2017)

*اليوم الثاني لمؤتمر بروكسل يُعقد تحت شعار "من أجل مستقبل مسيحيي العراق"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد - بروكسل

 عقد البرلمان الاوربي جلسته الثانية يوم  الخميس 29/6 تحت شعار "من أجل مستقبل مسيحيي العراق" في بروكسل من التاسعة  صباحا حتى الثامنة مساءا بحضور 30 شخصية تمثل ابناء شعبنا في العراق  والسادة البطاركة والمطارنة والكهنة .
 بدات الجلسة الاولى ميري ماكنس النائب  الاول لرئيس البرلمان، وبعد الترحيب قالت "أحكم على الامور من خلال وجودكم  في القاعة"، واكدت "نحن نحاول الاسهام في التعاون معكم وسنعمل مع الولايات  المتحدة يدا بيد لحفظ النظام والحريات  ولأقامة السلام في العالم".
 ثم قدم لارش اديتكستون تقريرا مفصلا عن  تحرياته ولقاءاته وزيارته الى سهل نينوى. كما تحدث يوهانس ويهان قائلا  "أنتم تعبرون عن رغبة شعوبكم ونحن نود ان نعيدكم جميعا الى سهل نينوى لنعيد  بناء دوركم وارضكم" .
 ثم قدم السادة ادناه عن احزابهم وكياناتهم كلمات قصيرة ..


شمس الدين كوركيس .. المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري .
يوسف يعقوب .. اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني .
روميو هكاري .. حزب بيت نهرين الوطني .
سمير عزو .. المجلس القومي الكلداني .
نجيب بنيامين .. حركة تجمع السريان .
نشأت فرج .. منظمة كلدو واشور للحزب الشيوعي .
 بعدها ناقش توني كيلر عضو البرلمان  الاوربي وجهات نظر مختلفة مع ممثلي الاحزاب وكيانات شعبنا الذين ذكرناهم  انفا قائلا "ان مستقبل المسيحيين يجب ان يكون زاهرا وحسب الدستور، نحن  نتعاون مع الحكومة العراقية وحكومة كوردستان ويجب ان نؤمن لكم ذلك".
 بعده تم مناقشة طرق الوصول مع ممثلي  احزابنا الذين القوا كلمات عن روح متطلبات شعبنا في سهل نينوى برسالة موحدة  ،كما اكدوا على وجوب تقديم ضمانات حقيقية للعائدين مع وجود وحدات للدفاع  الذاتي واعادة الاعمار .
 ثم تحدث متين رهاوي مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية في مجلس بيث نهرين القومي حول القوات العسكرية والمنظمات المدنية  مع كل من عامر شمعون آمر لواء قوات حراسات سهل نينوى وشربل حنا مسؤول قوات  سهل نينوى .. اكدوا ان الادارات تعمل بقوة لتطوير قواتنا العسكرية على  الاقل للدفاع عن انفسنا، كما تحدثوا عن كيفية تشكيل هذه القوات وتسليحها و  تدريبها واعدادها ولم هي اليوم اصلا خارج سهل نينوى والتي وجدت لحمايته.
 وتحدث نجيب بنيامين عن تقسيم السهل الى  قسمين، وعليه رفع الحواجز ووضع الامور في نصابها الصحيح وابعاد المنطقة عن  النزاعات وجعلها تحت سيادة القانون واقامة منطقة آمنة ودعم وبناء قواتنا  العسكرية وابعاد الميليشيات والتنسيق مع القوات العسكرية .
 ثم القت ماريانا بيتسي كلمة قالت فيها  "انها ليست مهمة مستحيلة ولكنها صعبة، هدفنا هو عودتكم لدياركم في سهل  نينوى وسنسعى لاعادة البناء وتحقيق الاستقرار واعادة البنى التحتية لدعم  ثقة الشعب، ان وضعكم يثير قلقنا" .
 ثم اكدت لورا رئيسة مؤسسة التنمية في الشرق الاوسط على ضرورة تقديم الدعم بمختلف الصيغ.
 هذا وتحدث خالص ايشوع واسطيفو حبش وفارس  ججو عن دور المنظمات المختلفة ومايحتاجه شعبنا لتمكينه من العيش على ارضه،  واعقبهم الاب يوحنا رئيس منظمة كابني نوهدرا "انه يجب ان نشجع المسيحيين  ولتحقيق ذلك فهم يحتاجون الى الامن والحماية العسكرية والوقاية من  الانتهاكات والى مشاريع مستدامة وادارة ذاتية .
 ثم استمرت الكلمات والمناقشات شارك فيها السادة البطاركة والمندوبين للمؤتمر .
 واختتمت الجلسة بكلمات لممثلي الشبك والايزيديين والتركمان والكاكائية .


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يوليو 2017)

*"العراق ما بعد داعش، ومستقبل مكونات العراق الاصيلة" ندوة لمنظمات الجالية العراقية في مشيكَان الامريكية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بدعوة من الاتحاد الديمقراطي العراقي في  مشيكَان، اقامت منظمات الجالية العراقية ندوة حوارية بعنوان "العراق ما بعد  داعش، ومستقبل مكونات العراق الاصيلة" يوم الجمعة 30 حزيران 2017.
 وافتتح الامسية السيد نبيل رومايا مهنئا  الشعب العراقي وقواته المسلحة الباسلة بكل تشكيلاتها بمناسبة انتصارها  العسكري على داعش وفلول الإرهاب.
 وبعد الوقوف دقيقة صمت لاستذكار شهداء  العراق، شكر السيد رومايا الحضور قائلا:" المشاركين لهم اراء مختلفة ووجهات  نظر مختلفة ولكن معظم تنظيماتنا تحمل كلمة الديمقراطية في اسماءها، فلنطبق  معاني الديمقراطية في خطابنا اليوم، ولنعطي آراءنا بكل حرية، ولكن لنستمع  الى الآراء الاخرى. نحن طلبنا من هذه التنظيمات المشاركة اليوم لمعرفة  تصوراتها حول مستقبل العراق. كلنا نحب العراق، وكلنا يريد مستقبل أفضل  للعراق، وكلنا له وجهة نظر معينة لتحقيق السعادة والرفاهية والاستقرار في  العراق، فلنستمع ونتحاور. ربما لن نستطيع الاتفاق على الكثير، ولكن لنتفق  على الاساسيات، على بناء عراقنا بعد داعش بتفاهمات سياسية تفسح المجال  للجميع بالعيش والازدهار في وطن الاجداد، وتحمي حقوق المكونات الاصيلة في  العيش والعودة الى مناطقها وموطنها. ففي النهاية نحن عراقيون ما يؤلم  العراق يؤلمنا وما يسعده يسعدنا.
 فلنعمل معا لبناء دولة المواطنة، الدولة  المدنية الديمقراطية، دولة العدالة الاجتماعية، التي تعطي الحقوق المتساوية  لكل افراد الشعب العراقي، بضمنها المكونات الاصيلة.
 -----------------------------
 شارك في الندوة الحوارية مشكورين كل من المنظمات التالية:
 الاتحاد الديمقراطي العراقي – السيد فريد طوانا
 اتحاد الكتاب والادباء الكلدان – السيد نامق ناظم
 الحركة الديمقراطية الاشورية – السيد فادي كمال
 الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني – السيد أوميد الجاف
 الرابطة الكلدانية العالمية – السيد قيس ساكو
 المنبر الديمقراطي الكلداني الموحد – الدكتور نوري منصور
 منظمة محتجزي الرفحاء – السيد صالح المحنة
 الجالية التركمانية – السيد هاشم العزيري
 الجمعية المندائية في مشيكان – الشاعر همام عبد الغني
 هيئة الدفاع عن اتباع الديانات والمذاهب في العراق – الدكتورة كاترين ميخائيل
 وستنشر مداخلات وأراء المتحدثين في صفحة الاتحاد الديمقراطي العراقي لاحقا، او على صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي.
 وشارك الحضور بمداخلات واسئلة اجاب عليها المتحدثون.
 جرت تغطية النشاط اعلاميا من قبل الفضائية  العراقية – سيد جعفر الموسوي  سكاي مشيكان – السيد هيثم الدفاعي  اذاعة  صوت الكلدان – السادة فوزي دلي وساهر يلدو.
 جرى نقل الامسية بشكل كامل على صفحات الفيس بوك تجدونها في موقع
 Nabil Roumayah
 --------------------------------------------------
 في نهاية الامسية اتفقت المنظمات والحضور على اصدار البلاغ التالي كنداء من تجمع منظمات الجالية العراقية:
 تصريح اعلامي صادر عن اجتماع منظمات الجالية العراقية المجتمعة في ولاية مشيكَان الامريكية
 يوم 30 حزيران 2017
 مطالبنا وتصوراتنا لعراق أفضل


توفير الامن والاستقرار في كل انحاء العراق.
اعادة الاعمار في المناطق المنكوبة، والتركيز على البنية التحتية والخدمات والامن.
اعادة المهجرين والمهاجرين الى مناطقهم، ولم شمل العوائل.
تعويض المتضررين، وتقديم المساعدات لهم لغرض العودة والاستقرار.
توفير فرص العمل والاستثمار للجميع.
ايجاد حلول سياسية منصفة للمناطق المنكوبة والاهتمام بالمكونات الاصيلة وحقوقها.
منع تدخلات دول الجوار في شؤون العراق.
انهاء نظام المحاصصة الطائفية والحزبية، سبب خراب العراق.
اقامة نظام مدني ديمقراطي يعامل العراقيين بتساوي بغض النظر عن العرق والدين والطائفة والقومية والفكر.
العمل بمبدأ المواطنة والوطن.
الاهتمام بالاقتصاد العراقي وتطويره، والاعتماد على موارد اخرى غير نفطية.
اعادة اعمار ما دمره داعش من التراث الحضاري الانساني، وحماية الاثار العراقية.
تطوير الزراعة والانهار.
الاهتمام بالبيئة والمياه.
توفير الخدمات والكهرباء للعراقيين.
حصر السلاح بيد الدولة، واعادة بناء القوات المسلحة والاجهزة الامنية على اسس وطنية عابرة للطائفية.
سن قانون انتخابات جديد، وتشكيل مفوضية مستقلة للانتخابات ممثلة لكل مكونات الشعب العراقي بعيدا عن التحزب والطائفية.
 --------------------------------------------
 الاتحاد الديمقراطي العراقي في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 30 حزيران 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يوليو 2017)

*البيان الصادر عن مؤتمر "مستقبل المسيحيين في العراق" الذي عقد في بروكسل للفترة من 28-30 حزيران 2017*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 إلى أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري
 يا أبناء شعبنا الكرام
 أنهى المؤتمر اعماله في الساعة الثانية من  بعد ظهر يوم الجمعة 30 حزيران 2017، هذا المؤتمر التاريخي الذي رسم به  المؤتمرون خارطة سهل نينوى السياسية والإدارية والأمنية، من أجل العودة إلى  منطقة سهل نينوى التاريخية، وإنهاء آلام الهجرة القسرية والإبادة الجماعية  والتطهير العرقي، ولأجل الإستمرار بالحياة الحرَّة الكريمة.
 إن هذا المشروع تمَّ بناءه بوحدة صفوف  أحزابنا ومؤسساتنا والمنظمات الجماهيرية الوجاهية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني  والأكاديميين، وحضر المؤتمر وباركه كلِّ من قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس  أفرام الثاني كريم، وغبطة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان، وسيادة  المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي، وعدد من الآباء الكهنة الأفاضل.
 إن هذا المشروع أرسى وأسس أربعة أسس في سهل نينوى وهي:
 1-أساس التمكين للبناء والإعمار
 2- أساس التمكين الأمني
 3- أساس التمكين السياسي 
 4- أساس التمكين الاداري
 هذه الأساسات هي الارضية لإعادة دمج شعبنا في المجتمع العراقي ونيل حقوقه المشروعة 
 وتمثلت بما يلي:
 أولاً– استحداث محافظة سهل نينوى لشعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وشراكة الأقليات المتعايشة معه وفق احصاء عام  1957 وتتحول هذه المحافظة لاحقاً الى اقليم بموجب المادة الدستورية 119 من  دستور العراق الفيدرالي .
 ثانياً – تشكيل مجلس سهل نينوى المؤقت .
 ثالثاً– تشكيل مجلس عسكري بدءً بالتنسيق  بين وحدات شعبنا العسكرية، ومن ثم توحيدها بإشراف التحالف الدولي مع  الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومة اقليم كوردستان .
 رابعاً – إعادة البناء والإعمار والتعويض  المادي والمعنوي لأبناء شعبنا المتضرِّر، والدعوة إلى عقد مؤتمر للدول  المانحة لتوفير الأموال اللازمة لإعادة الإعمار والبناء. 
 ومن خلال هذا الحدث التأريخي الذي لم  يشهدهُ شعبنا لأكثر من مائة عام على الأقل، ومن خلال هذا الإصطفاف الموحِّد  لأحزاب شعبنا والمنظمات الجماهيرية ومنظمات المجتمع الدولي لا يسعنا إلا  أن نشكر البرلمان الأوربي وخاصة السيد لارش ادتكسون والفريق العامل معه.
 ونشكر الوفد الحكومي للولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية وحكومة العراق الاتحادية وحكومة اقليم كوردستان على مشاركتهم  الفاعلة في المؤتمر وخطبهم التأييدية، ونهنئ قواتنا الأمنية من الجيش  العراقي والبيشمركة وقوات شعبنا على الإنتصارات التي تحقِّقت في تحرير  محافظة نينوى ومدينة الموصل من براثن "داعش" الإرهابية ونثمِّن بكل إعتزاز  تضحياتهم وخاصة ما قدموه من شهداء أبرار الذين ضحوا بدمائهم من أجل تربة  الوطن .
 والسلام لكم
 1 تموز 2017
 الأحزاب المشاركة في المؤتمر
 1-حزب اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني
 2-المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري
 3- حزب بيث نهرين الديمقراطي
 4- المجلس القومي الكلداني
 5- حركة تجمع السريان 
 6- منظمة كلدو آشور للحزب الشيوعي الكوردستاني
 7- المنبر الديمقراطي الكلداني


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يوليو 2017)

*اجتماع ممثلي منظمات شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري بممثلي المنظمات الهولندية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد / هولندا
 جمع لقاء عقد في روتردام / هولندا ممثلي  منظمات شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري ومثلهم السادة / خالص ايشوع / صباح  رفو / حنان متي / فارس ججو .. ومثل المنظمات الهولندية كل من السادة /  يوسي يوهان منظمة الانقاذ .. يان سيبريكس منظمة الملح والنور ..يونغ  كرستيان منظمة سالوكس .. ساندرا كوتباخ منظمة الصليب السرياني ..
 بداية اللقاء وبعد التعريف عرض فيلم عن  واقع سهل نينوى وتم شرح متطلبات  العودة وكيفية مساعدة شعبنا بالتفاصيل  ..بعده تحدث ممثلوا المنظمات عن اسلوب عمل  منظماتهم .. ثم دار نقاش موضوعي  حول كيفية التعاون .. وكان التفاعل ايجابي .. هذا وكان السيد يوهانس عضو  البرلمان الاوربي المرافق لنا  قد قدم في البداية عرضا وافيا عن واقع حال  بلداتنا بعد داعش ..


























​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يوليو 2017)

*زيارة المطران موسى الشماني والنائب رائد اسحق الى رئاسة محكمة استئناف نينوى في الحمدانية*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  زار المطران موسى الشماني رئيس ابرشية  دير مار متى والنائب رائد اسحق يرافقهما الاب يعقوب سعدي كاهن كنيسة مارت  شموني في برطلة والشماس بسمان في وقت سابق من الشهر الفائت رئاسة محكمة  استئناف نينوى الاتحادية في مقرها البديل في بغديدا/ قره قوش، وكان في  استقبالهم رئيس المحاكم القاضي سالم محمد نوري.
 وجرى خلال اللقاء الحديث عن مهام المحاكم  والزخم في القضايا التي تصل اليها وتنظر فيها خصوصا بعد تحرير الموصل،  بالاضافة الى صعوبة العمل في المواقع البديلة بسبب محدودية المكان  والوسائل.  وفي هذا الجانب اوضح القاضي سالم محمد نوري أن (محكمة تحقيق  الموصل ومحكمة الاحوال الشخصية) ستنتقل قريبا وبالتحديد بعد العيد الى مركز  الموصل، كما أن (محكمة تحقيق نينوى) وهي المحكمة المختصة للتحقيق بقضايا  الارهاب ستتبعهما للانتقال الى مركز الموصل أيضا.
 وشملت الزيارة أيضا محكمة تحقيق الموصل  واستقبلهم فيها القاضي عامر الربيعي نائب رئيس محكمة استئناف نينوى، ومحكمة  تحقيق نينوى وكان في استقبالهم القاضي رائد حميد المصلح.
 وشكر نيافة المطران والسيد النائب خلال  الزيارة السادة القضاة على حسن الاستقبال وعلى المجهود الذي يبذلونه في ظل  ظروف العمل الصعبة التي يعملون فيها.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يوليو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي بين أبنائه في بلدة كرمليس المحررة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 الاكليريكي وائل ابلحد الشابي
 اِحتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو بالقداس الإلهي في كنيسة مار كوركيس ببلدة كرمليس، يوم السبت  1/7/2017 بمناسبة عيد مار توما الرسول، شفيع الكنيسة الكلدانية، الذي  يتزامن مع بدء حملة إعمار بيوت البلدة المحررة من دنس تنظيم داعش الإرهابي.
 ودعا غبطته في موعظته أبناءه المؤمنين إلى عدم التفريط بحقوقهم التاريخية  والتشبث بأرض الآباء والأجداد لأنها أرضٌ مقدسة رويت بدماء الشهداء  القديسين وفيها سجل تاريخنا، وأضاف: "نعمل من أجل توحيد الموقف المسيحي قدر  الإمكان، وفي الوقت نفسه، لا نقبل أن يُدخِلَنا أحد في نفق نجهل ماذا  ينتظرنا في نهايته". مؤكداً على ضرورة ترتيب البيت الداخلي بواقعية وحكمة  والسعي مع كل الاطراف من أجل تثبيت حقوق المواطنة الكاملة للجميع سواء ضمن  الحكومة المركزية أم حكومة الإقليم. وقال: "نحن ككنيسة نقف إلى جانبكم بكل  إمكانياتنا ولا نهتم بالشائعات، بل نعمل بمسؤولية وضمير حي وباستقلالية عن  أي أجندة كانت لا تخدم بلدنا. وجعنا هو وجع الكل، لسنا وحدنا في الساحة،  ولا يفوتنا أن نبارك كل الجهود الخيّرة التي تعمل من أجل السلام والاستقرار  وتوطيد العيش المشترك".
 كما أشاد غبطته بجهود الأبطال من الجيش  والشرطة والبشمركه والحشد الشعبي الذين يحققون انتصارات كبيرة على ما يعرف  بتنظيم (داعش) الإرهابي ستتكلل بدحره إلى الأبد إن شاء الله.
 وفي ختام  موعظته شكر غبطته الأب بولس ثابت حبيب على جهوده المبذولة في خدمة أبناء  الرعية، والآباء الكهنة وأهالي كرمليس ولجنة الإعمار والرابطة الكلدانية  ووحدات حماية سهل نينوى.
 وفي ختام القداس استمع غبطته إلى مداخلات  أهالي البلدة واقتراحاتهم واستفساراتهم وأجاب عنها بمحبة ورحابة صدر، ثم  زار غبطته عائلة السيد أندراوس غريب العائدة للسكن في البلدة، كما قام  بزيارة عائلة من الأخوة الشبك تسكن في البلدة، واطلع على عمل لجنة الإعمار.
 حضر القداس السيد نيسان كرومي قائم مقام قضاء الحمدانية والدكتور دريد  حكمت زوما مستشار محافظ نينوى لشؤون المسيحيين والعميد فارس عبدالأحد يعقوب  منسق الأبرشيات مع محافظة نينوى والعقيد جواد حبيب سكريا آمر وحدات حماية  سهل نينوى npu.


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يوليو 2017)

*قناة عشتار الفضائية هي اول قناة تلتقي بالناجين من جرائم داعش في الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 مرة أخرى قام الوفد الإعلامي لقناة عشتار  الفضائية ممثلا بمديرها العام رازميك مراديان بزيارة مركز استقبال النازحين  في حمام العليل ولدى وصول الوفد التقت عدسة عشتار بالناجين والنازحين  الجدد من الرجال والاطفال والنساء قادمين من الساحل الايمن لمدينة الموصل  ووصفوا معاناتهم تحت قبضة داعش الإرهابي، فقد اجرى الزميل رفيق نوري لقاءات  مع هؤلاء الناجين والنازحين قائلين إن مشاعرنا الآن بعد النزوح والتحرير  لايمكن وصفها نحن نشكر الله لاننا وصلنا بسلام وآخرون يقولون كلنا مرضى حيث  انقطع الماء والاكل عن الموصل القديمة بسبب المعارك لكننا نقول لولا جهاز  مكافحة الإرهاب والقوات العراقية المشتركة لما وصلنا إلى هذا المكان الذي  هو مركز استقبال النازحين في حمام العليل، واثناء لقاء عدسة عشتار مع رجال  الشرطة الاتحادية أوضحوا انهم يقدمون خدمات للنازحين ويوفرون لهم  الاحتياجات الضرورية ويتم نقلهم من الاماكن الخلفية من الموصل القديمة إلى  مراكز استلام النازحين.
 ولدى وصول الوفد الإعلامي لقناة عشتار إلى  المستشفى الأمريكي في ناحية برطلة كان لعدسة عشتار هذه اللقاءات مع  الناجين من داعش وهم رجال ونساء مُسنون كانوا اسرى لدى دولة الخرافة  الأجرامية وفي دار العجزة أو في أحد سراديب المستشفى العام في الموصل ومن  بينهم الناجية صبيحة يوسف توما من برطلة وهي مُسنة وبقيت في الاسر طيلة  ثلاث سنوات والتقت الأن بأختها ساهرة التي لم تراها طيلة هذه المدة، وخلال  لقاء عدسة عشتار مع الدكتور محمد مدير المستشفى قال إن الناجية صبيحة يوسف  توما تحتاج إلى علاج ودعم نفسي وانساني والان تعود إلى احضان أهلها.
 واثناء لقاء عدسة عشتار مع رئيسة الممرضات  في المستشفى الأمريكي قالت إن الناجية صبيحة يوسف توما ارادتها قوية  وايمانها قوي ولاحظت اثناء تواجد اختها معها في المستشفى أن الحس العائلي  موجود وهم فرحون بعودتها إلى احضان العائلة، كما التقت عدسة عشتار بعدد آخر  من الناجين من قبضة داعش الإرهابي ومنهم صبيحة بولص متي من برطلة وموسى  خضر ابلحد من بعشيقة وسعد جمال سعيد بهنام من حي المصارف في الموصل واحدى  الناجيات من مدينة تكريت وتدعى سلامة محمد العبدالله واحدى النازحات سمر  يوسف عبد وهي من الموصل ايضاً جميعهم تحدثوا عن اوضاعهم المأساوية التي  عاشوها مع داعش الإرهابي قائلين لولا أهل الخير وقوات مكافحة الإرهاب  والقوات العراقية المشتركة لما وصلنا إلى هذا المكان مركز استلام النازحين  في حمام العليل، وفي الختام قدم هؤلاء الناجون والنازحون كل الشكر والتقدير  لقوات مكافحة الإرهاب والقوات العراقية المشتركة وخصّوا بالشكر ايضاً  لقناة عشتار الفضائية.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يوليو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (2 يوليو 2017)

*هذا ما تبقى من كنيسة في العراق بنيت في القرن العاشر*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/
 بينت صورة تداولها ناشطون على مواقع  التواصل الاجتماعي مدى الدمار الذي لحق بكنيسة مسكنتة  التي تقع بالجانب  الايمن من مدينة الموصل حيث تدور معارك طاحنة من قبل القوات الامنية  العراقية لاستعادتها من سيطرة تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية .
  ويرتقي تاريخ انشاء الكنيسة المذكورة  للقرن العاشر الميلادي  وتعد الكنيسة الوحيدة في العراق التي تحمل  اسم  القديسة الشهيدة  التي كانت احدى شهيدات كركوك حيث نالت شهادتها على يد  الوالي طهمز كرد سنة 409م بعد ان ضرب الوالي عنقها بالسيف هي وولديها واعلن  مسيحيته بعد تنفيذه لامر الذبح  وبينما انتشر الخراب في ارجاء الكنيسة بقي  برجها المعروف والذي اهتم بنقله لموضعه الحالي المطران سليمان الصائغ في  عام 1954 وتحوي الكنيسة على ثلاث مذابح وتحتضن ذخائر الشهيدة في بيت  القديسين …


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يوليو 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، يفتتح دورة (نور العالم) للتعليم المسيحي واللغة الآشوريّة في أربيل*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 حضر قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا جاثليق كنيسة المشرق الآشوريّة ونيافة مار ابرس يوخنّا اسقف اربيل  ومعاون الكرسي البطريركي الإحتفال الّذي أقامته رعيّة مار يوخنّا المعمدان  بمناسبة إنطلاق دورة (نور العالم) للتعليم المسيحي واللغة الآشوريّة يوم  الجمعة 30 حزيران 2017 في قاعة الكنيسة.
 إبتدأ الإحتفال بقراءة نص من  إنجيل متى 5: 13-16 تلاه كلمة لنيافة الأسقف مار ابرس يوخنّا، تحدّث فيها  عن دور الكنيسة في إيصال البشرى السارّة عبر الأجيال والوسائل التي تمكّننا  من أيصالها: دروس التعليم المسيحي مثالاً.. هذه هي مهمّة ورسالة الكنيسة  في العالم.
 تخلّل الإحتفال فقرات ترفيهيّة متعدّدة، من ثمّ قدّم قداسة البطريرك ونيافة الأسقف والآباء الكهنة الهدايا للأطفال.
 لا ننسى أن نقدّم شكرنا وإمتناننا للمُحسنين الّذين تبرّعوا بالهدايا  للأطفال عن طريق Assyria TV والسيّد سركون داديشو.. ليباركهم الرب دوماً  وأبداً.
  حضر الاحتفال ايضاً، القس انطوان لاجين والقس مارتن نيقولا.

 إعلام كنيسة مار يوخنّا المعمدان في عينكاوة


















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يوليو 2017)

*السرياني العالمي يهنئ شعبنا بمقررات مؤتمر بروكسل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


  أعلن رئيس حزب الاتحاد السرياني العالمي  إبراهيم مراد أنها المرة الأولى التي نستطيع بها أن نهنئ شعبنا في العالم  عامة والعراق خاصة بإنجاز تاريخي تمثّل بتوحيد موقف أكثرية أحزاب شعبنا  وكنائسه حول مشروع وطني وقومي بامتياز ألا وهو مؤتمر بروكسل الذي انعقد  بهدف دراسة حقوق شعبنا في العراق والخروج برؤية واحدة موحدة تبلسم جراح  شعبنا وتثبّت حقوقه السياسية والوطنية في أرضه بعد ما تكبّده من معاناة  وتهجير واقتلاع من الوجود، حيث أثمر المؤتمر باتفاق على نيل شعبنا في سهل  نينوى محافظة على شكل إقليم.


  وقد استطاعت أحزاب شعبنا التي عملت  وشاركت في إنجاح هذا المؤتمر الذي اتخذ الطابع الدولي إذ رعاه الاتحاد  الأوروبي بمشاركة بطاركة ومطارنة ووفد أميركي وروسي وممثلين عن الحكومة  العراقية وحكومة إقليم كردستان أن تبرهن بأنها يد واحدة موحدة وباتحادها  هذا تستطيع تحقيق المعجزات ولا مستحيل بعد اليوم .


   وأسف مراد لانسحاب بعض الأحزاب وعدم  مشاركتها في المؤتمر لأسباب وحجج واهية وغير منطقية إذ حاولت ربط المؤتمر  بمؤامرات كونية وهمية أثبتت حسب رؤيتنا لشعبنا وللدول الكبرى عدم جدية  خطابها القومي والسياسي الذي لطالما نادت به على مر الزمن وعدم الاهتمام  بقضايا شعبنا المصيرية والتفكير فقط بأحلام غير واقعية وبمصالح فئوية  وشخصية ضيقة الأفق . 



 كذلك تمنى مراد على غبطة بطريركي  الكنيستين الكلدانية والشرقية الآشورية التكاتف مع أحزاب شعبنا بعد اكتشاف  حقيقة مؤتمر بروكسل والعمل يد واحدة لتطبيق وتنفيذ بنود مقررات هذا المؤتمر  التاريخي الذي صدم مستضيفيه وكل من شارك فيه بالوحدة التاريخية المصيرية  التي أظهرتها أحزاب شعبنا.


  ووجه مراد تحياته لكل من عمل لسنتين  متواصلتين خلف الكواليس وبهدوء للوصول إلى حصول هذا المؤتمر التاريخي  مأكدًا بأننا في مجلس بيث نهرين القومي بكافة أحزابه وتشكيلاته السياسية  والعسكرية لم ولن نبخل يومًا في تقديم أغلى التضحيات والتنازلات من أجل  حرية وحقوق شعبنا في أرضه التاريخية كما ونعاهد شعبنا بأننا لن نستسلم  للتجار كما لم نستسلم للديكتاتورية والإرهاب ، معتبرًا أن شعبنا عليه اليوم  أن يواكب هذه الانجازات بجدية تامة وعدم الالتهاء عن البدء بورشات إصلاحية  داخلية في مجتماعاتنا حيث من واجبه محاسبة من لعب وما زال يلعب بمصيره  ووجوده وحقوقه مهما علا شأنه ومواكبة ودعم من ينضال لأجل مصالحه المقدسة .


  مراد لنواب البرلمان الفيدرالي السويسري، واجب عليكم الدفاع عن الشعوب ودعم حقوقهم  في الشرق الأوسط.


  أعلن رئيس حزب الاتحاد السرياني العالمي  إبراهيم مراد بأن المجتمع الدولي وخاصة الأوروبي يتوجب عليه الدفاع عن  الشعوب المضطهدة والمهمشة في الشرق الأوسط  ودعم حقوقهم ولاسيما الشعب  السرياني الذي عانى وما زال يعاني الأمرّين من أنظمة وحكام ديكتاتوريين  وجماعات إرهابية متطرفة، وأشار بأننا نناضل بكافة الوسائل المشروعة من أجل  نيل شعبنا السرياني حقوقه السياسية الوطنية والقومية في أرضه التاريخية في  الشرق الأوسط بعد معاناة طويلة،  كاشفاً أنه هناك في لبنان مثلاً إجحاف  كبير بحق السريان وغبن يطاولهم على كافة المستويات الإدارية في الدولة حيث  هم محرومون من حقهم في التمثيل النيابي والوزاري والطبقة السياسية تهمش  مطالبهم منذ عهد الاستقلال وحتى اليوم، معتبرةً إيّاهم أقليّات ومواطنين من  الدرجة الثانية والجميع يغدق عليهم الوعود دون استثناء عند كل استحقاق  نيابي دون الايفاء بتلك الوعود بل يكتفي بحصد أصواتهم واستغلال عطاءاتهم  اللامحدودة علمًا أنهم لم يبخلوا يوماً في الدفاع عن حريته وسيادته  واستقلاله، معرباً عن أسفه بالاستمرار بهذا الإجحاف والإقصاء المتعمد الذي  يضرب صميم بناء دولة ديمقراطية عادلة متطورة بعد أن كان هذا البلد يسمى  فيما مضى بسويسرا الشرق .


 أما في ما يخصّ سوريا،  طالب مراد المجتمع  الدولي  بضرورة الإسراع في الاعتراف بالإدارة الذاتية الديمقراطية  وبالنظام الفيدرالي الاتحادي الديمقراطي المشكلين من شعوب شمال سوريا من  سريان وعرب وأكراد وغيرهم، وبدعمهم سياسياً ومادياً وعدم الاكتفاء بالدعم  العسكري معتبراً أنه الحل الأمثل لوقف الحرب السورية ومأساتها والبدء ببناء  دولة فيدرالية ديمقراطية اتحادية تعددية عادلة ترسخ الشراكة الحقيقية في  الحكم، مذكراً بأننا أثبتنا نجاحًا بارزًا في محاربة الإرهاب والقضاء عليه  عبر قوات سوريا الديمقراطية التي بدأت بعملية تحرير الرقة من رجس الإرهاب  الداعشي وبدعم  قوات التحالف الدولي بعد أن حررت مناطق عديدة وقدمت خيرة  شبابها من سريان وأكراد وعرب شهداء على مذبح الحرية.


  أما في موضوع العراق فقد أصرّ مراد على  نيل الشعب الكلداني الآشوري السرياني الحكم الذاتي في سهل نينوى ومنع  التغيير الديمغرافي والتقسيم السياسي والعسكري الذي يؤثر سلبًا على شعبنا  مؤكداً أننا على أهبة الاستعداد للانتشار في مناطقنا وحمايتها بقوانا  العسكرية الخاصة رافضاً رفضًا تاماً الضغوطات التي تقام لإلغاء او تعطيل  المؤتمر المزمع عقده نهاية الشهر الجاري في البرلمان الاوروبي والمخصّص  لدعم إقرار الحكم الذاتي ، معلناً بأننا ملتزمين الاحترام المتبادل بين  القوميات المتعايشة في سهل نينوى ضمن مبدأ التعايش السلمي والشراكة التامة  في الحقوق والواجبات، مرتقبين دعم المجتمع الدولي والإسراع في إصدار قرار  سياسي بحماية الأقليات المضطهدة والعمل على تحفيز وتشجيع الحكومة العراقية  في بغداد وحكومة إقليم كردستان على الإسراع بتقديم الدعم والخدمات الشاملة  وإعادة الإعمار لتسهيل عودة المهجرين واللاجئين من كافة قوميات سهل نينوى  وخاصة شعبنا الكلداني الآشوري السرياني بكرامة إلى مناطقهم وتعويضهم عمّا  أصابهم من أضرار مادية ومعنوية.


 أما في الشأن التركي  طالب مراد  المجتمع  الدولي والاتحاد الأوروبي بالضغط على تركيا للاعتراف بحقوق كافة القوميات  والأديان  التي تعيش في أراضيها ولاسيما شعبنا السرياني وتشجيعها على  السماح  بتأسيس أحزاب ومؤسسات قومية  حفاظاً على الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان  ،


 كلام مراد جاء خلال لقاء خاص في البرلمان  الفيدرالي السويسري مع نواب يشكلون مجموعة أصدقاء الشعب السرياني وهم :   فالتر مولر عضو لجنة العلاقة الخارجية في البرلمان الاتحادي من الحزب  اللبيرالي ، هيرمان هس من الحزب اللبيرالي، مارتين كانديناس من الحزب  المسيحي الديمقراطي، سيبيل ارسلان من حزب الخضر . وقد حضر اللقاء السادة:  الرئيسة المشتركة للاتحاد السرياني الاوروبي هوليا كبريال، رئيس الاتحاد  السرياني في تركيا اوغين مقسي الياس، أمينة السر العام في حزب الاتحاد  السرياني اللبناني نورا جرجس، عضو مجلس بيث نهرين القومي شربل حنا .

​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يوليو 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يصل إلى مطار اسطنبول الدولي في زيارة رسولية إلى النيابة البطريركية في تركيا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 صباح يوم الأحد 2 تمّوز 2017، وصل غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، إلى مطار اسطنبول الدولي، للقيام بزيارة رسولية إلى النيابة  البطريركية في تركيا، وترقية الأب أورهان شانلي النائب البطريركي الجديد في  تركيا إلى الدرجة الخوراسقفية.
     رافق غبطتَه في هذه الزيارة الأب جليل هدايا رئيس محكمة الإستئناف الكنسية السريانية، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.
     وفي صالون الشرف بمطار اسطنبول  الدولي، كان باستقبال غبطته الخوراسقف يوسف صاغ النائب البطريركي المتقاعد  في تركيا، والأب أورهان شانلي النائب البطريركي الجديد في تركيا، ورئيس  وأعضاء المجلس الملّي في اسطنبول، وممثّلون عن اللجان الكنسية، وبعض  المؤمنين.
      ثمّ انتقل غبطته إلى مقرّ إقامته في  دار النيابة البطريركية في اسطنبول، حيث أدّى صلاة الشكر في كنيسة قلب يسوع  الأقدس، واستقبل غبطته المؤمنين في صالون الكنيسة لينالوا بركته الأبوية.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يوليو 2017)

*وفد من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان بصحبة وفد منظمة انسانية وحقوقية في جولة تفقدية واسعة للجانب الشرقي من مدينة الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 .السيدان لويس مرقوس ايوب ويوحنا يوسف  توايا يتفقدان بصحبة الوفد الأجنبي مخلفات التخريب والتدمير الذي ارتكبته  داعش ضد حواضن حضارية عظيمة لنينوى.
 .الوفد يجري حوارات مع مواطنين عاشوا أسوا السنوات تحت نير عبودية الارهاب.
 .الوفد يلمس مشاعر الشكر والامتنان والتقدير والاعتزاز بانجازات القوات العراقية في التحرير.
 زار وفد من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  يوم الاحد الموافق 25 حزيران 2017 ضم كل من السيد لويس مرقوس أيوب نائب  رئيس منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان والحقوقي يوحنا يوسف توما رئيس فرع  المنظمة في أربيل بصحبة إحدى المنظمات الدولية عدداً من المراقد الدينية من  الجوامع والكنائس والاديرة وعدد من المواقع الاثرية في الساحل الايسر من  الموصل .
 كانت البداية في جامع النبي يونس الذي بني على أطلال دير  مسيحي فوق تل أثري يحوي أثراً أشورية عظيمة منها قصر الملك العظيم أسرحدون  الذي كان قد جعل الماء متوفرا في جميع انحاء نينوى خاصة في فترة ارتفاع  حرارة الطقس،وساعد هذا في زيادة مساحة الاراضي المزروعة في جميع انحاء  نينوى، وأمد الحدائق العامة بالمياه وأنشأ المستنقعات لادخال السرور في  قلوب السكان التي وصل عددهم الى ما يقارب المائة والخمسين الف نسمة . وقام  المتطرفون الارهابيون بتفخيخ المرقد ونسفه بالكامل أمام جمع من الناس .
 كما إستطلع الفريق الموقع الأثري الواقع تحت بناء الدير من خلال الدخول في  الانفاق التي حفرها داعش داخل التل الاثري لسرقة الاثار النفيسة لقصر  الملك أسرحدون، كما يحوي التل على دير مسيحي بالاضافة الى قصر الملك  الاشوري اسرحدون، وقد إطلع أعضاء الوفد على ما حصل من دمار في أثار الدير  والقصر الاشوري بفعل العبث والسرقة الحاصلة في محتوياتهما .
 وبعد ذلك  قام الوفد بالتجول في عدد من أحياء وشوراع وأسواق الموصل للوقوف على  الاوضاع الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والتعرف على أحوال العوائل العائدة الى  دورها في هذه الاحياء والتي بدأت الحياة تدب فيها من جديد، حيث شاهد الوفد  حجم الدمار الحاصل في سور نينوى و وتحديداً في باب المسقى وباب نركال  اللذين حولهما داعش الى ركام .وعند الوصول الى حي الشرطة توجه الفريق الى  كنيسة مار أفرام للسريان الارثودكس التي تقع في حي الشرطة مقابل جامعة  الموصل ليجد أن حجم الدمار وتدنيس موجودات الكنيسة وصل الى درجات لايمكن  وصفها من شدة الهول الذي وقع عليها، حيث لم يبق التنظيم منها سوى هياكل لا  تصلح لشيء سوى أن تبقى شاهداً على عنجهيته وأيديولوجيته الاقصائية  والتدميرية للأخر بعد أن أزال ودمر جميع الشخوص الدينية ومحاولة وأهانها  بأسوأ الاشكال، إذ تم إستخدام بعض من مرافق الكنيسة لممارسة الرذيلة مع  المسبيات من الاخوات الايزيديات.
 وبعد خروج الوفد من الكنيسة التي كانت  أحد معالم الحضارة والتنوع والاخاء والمحبة في مدينة أم الربيعين (  الحدباء) نينوى العظيمة والتي حولها التنظيم الارهابي إلى أنقاض ودمار  وخراب، توجه أعضاء الوفد وهم في وضع نفسي صعب لما شاهدوه ورأوه من دمار  وخراب في أحد معالم المدينة، توجه الوفد لأخذ إستراحة قليلة أمام أسواق  كرزات وحلويات تاج العروسة والشام الكائنة أمام جامعة الموصل عله يحاول  التخفيف عن بعض الالم والحسرة والغضب الذي أحس به مما شاهده من حجم الدمار  في الكنيسة ومرافقها الروحية والادارية. لكن ذلك لم يسعفه بشيء فكانت أبنية  جامعة الموصل المقابلة لهذه الاسواق هي الاخرى تشكو للمارة ما فعله  الارهاب في كلياتها ومعاهدها ومختبراتها وملاعبها من دمار وخراب، فحيث ما  تحرك الوفد الى حي الحدباء وحي المدراء العامين كان يشاهد الدمار والخراب  الحاصل بفعل التنظيم الارهابي في مرافق الجامعة العريقة .
 وكانت المحطة  التالية هي حي الحدباء والمدراء العامين، حيث التقى الوفد بإحدى العوائل  من أهالي الموصل ممن كانت طيلة فترة وجود داعش باقية تحت نيره، وقد إطلع  الوفد على حجم المعاناة التي لحقت بهذه العائلة وباقي العوائل الاخرى بسبب  ممارسات داعش الوحشية وفرضه لسلوكيات وممارسات إجتماعية غير مقبولة في  اللبس والمظهر والتدين، حيث أعربت العائلة عن فرحتها الكبيرة بتحريرها من  نير داعش ومما كانت تتلقاه من عقوبات تفرض من قبل عناصر هذا التنظيم  لمخالفتهم تعليماته وما يصدر من فتاوي منه. حيث حرمان الطلبة والتلاميذ من  المدارس وسوق الكثير منهم الى مبايعته وحمل السلاح معه ، وإجبارهم على  مشاهدة مايقوم به التنظيم من تنفيذ عقوبات الاعدام وقطع الايادي والرمي من  الاسطح في مناطق عديدة في الموصل على من كان يعصي أوامره ، كما أكدت  العوائل أن الابلاغ عن رفضها لكل من كان يقف الى جانب التنظيم ويدعمه وهم  يقومون بالإبلاغ عنه للسلطات الأمنية والعسكرية من أجل بتر هذا التنظيم  وعدم السماح له بالظهور مرة أخرى.
 وكان ألم وحزن الوفد أشد في زيارته دير  مار كوركيس الشهير في حي العربي الذي على تل مرتفع كحارس للمدينة، وفي  الطريق الى الدير شاهد الفريق حجم الدمار الذي أصاب دير الراهبات للقلب  الأقدس ( دير النصر ) ، وبعد وصوله الى دير مار كوركيس كانت الألم أكبر  ,اكبر بعد ما شهد من حجم الدمار والخراب في الدير التاريخي العريق الذي كان  يأتي إليه الجميع من مختلف الانتماءات الدينية ليطلب الشفاعة منه .وبعد  جولة تفقدية في مرافق الدير كانت المشاهدات لوقائع الدير تشير الى حجم  عبثية ووحشية تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية " داعش" لا توصف في تخريب معالم الدير  جميعها، من خلال حجم الدمار الذي أصاب الدير والكنائس الملحقة به والتدنيس  الذي فعله التنظيم فقد ألحق التنظيم الخراب والدمار في كل أرجاء الدير  وكنائسه القديمة والجديدة منها وكل المرافق الإدارية الخاصة بالرهبان، كما  كانت الاضرار والتدنيس واضحة في مقبرة الدير حيث أزال التنظيم الشخوص  والصلبان من أضرحة الموتى وجرفها.
 المحطة الاخيرة للوفد كانت التوجه إلى  مركز قضاء تلكيف الذي تحرر قبل عدة أشهر من التنظيم ، اذ تفقد الوفد أزقة  القضاء التاريخية للوقوف على أوضاع الأهالي فيه وأحوالهم، فقد زار الوفد  عدداً من المزارات الدينية والكنائس الموجودة في البلدة، وإضطلع على حجم  التدمير الحاصل في تلك المرافق الدينية المسيحية التي دنست جميعها وتعرضت  الى النهب والتدمير لجميع نفائسها، فقد مارس التنظيم الارهابي مختلف اشكال  الدمار فيها ، كما التقى الوفد بعائلة مسيحية كانت قد بقيت تحت نير وظلم  داعش الارهابي والذي صادر داعش منها دارين سكنيين كانت تملكها وحرمها من  إستلام السلة الغذائية كونها غير مسلمة ولا يحل لها أن تأخذ من مال المسلم  بحسب شريعة داعش لولا بعض الاهالي ممن كانوا يعاملونها برفق لكانت هي  وزوجها المعاق في عداد الموتى.
 وفي كل ذلك لمس الوفد الزائر لمس اليد  مشاعر الشكر والامتنان والتقدير والاعتزاز لكل القوات العراقية البطلة التي  ساهمت في التحرير، ولكل المدنيين الذين احتشدوا معهم على هذا الطريق، ولعل  ما يؤرخ لقيمة هذا الانجاز العسكري الكبير هو ان تكون هناك إجراءات حكومية  للأعمار وتأهيل الخدمات لتعجيل عودة النازحين. 














































​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يوليو 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق يزور لجنة الاعمار لكنيسة مار كوركيس/ برطلة*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  زار النائب رائد اسحق مساء السبت 1 تموز  الجاري "لجنة مار كوركيس لاعادة الاعمار/ برطلي" في مقرها بعنكاوا. والتقى  النائب رائد اسحق بالاب "بهنام روفائيل للو" المشرف على اللجنة وبحضور الاب  بهنام بينوكا وعدد من أعضاء اللجنة وأعضاء المجلس الخورني لكنيسة مار  كوركيس.
 وأطلَع الاب بهنام للو النائب اسحق على  المراحل التي وصلت اليها عملية الاعمار في برطلة والمنهجية التي تتبعها في  عملية الاعمار وعدد الدور المنجزة ونسب الدمار فيها.
 كما جرى الحديث خلال الزيارة عن الرعية  والرؤية المستقبلية للاوضاع ما بعد العودة والنقاط التي يجب التحرك نحوها  للتشجيع للعودة، كالبنى التحتية والخدمات وأهمها الامن.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يوليو 2017)

*المدرسة الدينية الصيفية لكنيسة برطلة في عنكاوا .. الحفاظ على الهوية في زمن التحدي*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بهنام شابا شمني
 قدرة الانسان على مواصلة الحياة تظهر جلية في الازمات وفي مواجهة  التحديات وتجاوزها. ومن أشد الازمات التي واجهت شعبنا المسيحي في سهل نينوى  هو التهجير القسري الذي لا زلنا نعيش فترته الصعبة التي قاربت الثلاث  سنوات.
 في هذا الواقع الصعب والمرير ظهرت الكثير من الفعاليات والانشطة  والمبادرات التي تقودها الكنيسة وتجعل الانسان يتشبث بالحياة ويواصل عيشها  بل وفي احيان كثيرة يبدع فيها، ومن هذه الانشطة ما تعني بالحفاظ على  الايمان والهوية الدينية والانتماء المكاني واللغوي.
 من الانشطة التي بقيت كنيسة برطلة حريصة على اقامتها سنويا ومنذ عقود من  الزمن وواصلت ذلك خلال التهجير ايضا هو "المدرسة الدينية الصيفية".
 الاب "يعقوب سعدي شماس" المشرف على المدرسة ذكر: "رغم كل التحديات  وأصعبها التهجير القسري نفسه الذي لم يترك لنا شيء غير الانسان الذي هو  محور العمل، وتفكيره بالهجرة التي استنزفت منا الكثير، رغم كل هذه واصلنا  العمل وللسنة الثالثة على التوالي متسلحين بايماننا وبقناعتنا الراسخة أن  التهجير هو فترة لابد ان تتنهي ونعود ثانية الى مدننا وقرانا. فواصلنا  انشطتنا كما لو كنا في ديارنا ووجدنا تقدما واضحا في العمل من سنة الى  أخرى".
 وأضاف في السنة الاولى كان العمل صعبا في ظل الامكانيات الضعيفة وعدم  توفر المكان المناسب وسكن عوائل الرعية في مناطق متفرقة وبعيدة عن مكان  المدرسة. وتابع الاب يعقوب في السنة الثانية تحسن الوضع بعد تخصيص بناية  احدى مدارس النازحين الكرفانية وهي (مدرسة العيش المشترك) لاستغلالها لدوام  مدرستنا خلال العطلة الصيفية مع توفر وسائط لنقل الطلبة من والى محال  سكنهم. اما هذه السنة وهي الثالثة ازدادت اعداد الطلبة المقبولين في  المدرسة ليصل الى (400) طالب في ظل امكانيات أفضل وانتقال الكثير من  العوائل المهجرة من مناطق نزوحهم السابقة الى عنكاوا، مع تقبل الناس للفكرة  وتحمسهم لها.
 واوضح الاب يعقوب ان المدرسة تضم طلابا من ابناء برطلة والمناطق الاخرى  ايضا. كما لم ينس من تقديم الشكر للجهات التي ساهمت في توفير المكان  للمدرسة وهم الاب عمانوئيل كلو والست سحر المنسقة.
 وفي سؤالنا ان العوائل تهيء نفسها للعودة ألم يكن ذلك عائقا امام إفتتاح  المدرسة هذه السنة؟ أجاب الاب يعقوب أن العودة لم تكن كاملة ولا نريد ان  نخسر الاثنين فشجعنا على الاولى وواصلنا العمل في الثانية، مع تهيئة بناية  المدرسة الاصلية في برطلة ضمن حملة الاعمار لتكون جاهزة لاستقبال الطلبة.
 وعن اهتمامهم بالمدرسة وحرصهم على افتتاحها؟ 
 أكد الاب يعقوب بالاضافة الى انه تقليد توارثناه من اجيال فزرع بذرة  الايمان والانتماء للكنيسة وحب اللغة السريانية ونشرها في نفوس الاطفال  يجعل هذه كلها تنمو معه وبالتالي الحفاظ على الايمان وحب الانتماء للكنيسة  وللهوية السريانية. موضحا ان تركيزهم هذه السنة كان على المرحلة المتوسطة  لاعداد شمامسة جدد بعد اتقانهم للطقوس الكنسية واللغة السريانية وبعد  الانتهاء من المدرسة سنحتفل برسامتهم شمامسة وعددهم حاليا (50) خمسون  شماسا  و(50) خمسين شماسة.
 وعن ادارة المدرسة وكادرها التدريسي.. ذكر الاب يعقوب انهم من الشمامسة  والشماسات وهؤلاء لهم خبرة في اللغة السريانية والطقسيات بالاضافة الى  معلمي التربية المسيحية واللغة السريانية في المدارس الحكومية والمعلمين من  ذوي الاختصاصات الاخرى من المستمرين بالخدمة او المتقاعدين مؤكدا ان  جميعهم يقدم خدمته مجانية.
 وتعتمد المدرسة في منهاجها التعليمي يقول الاب يعقوب على منهاج تم  اعداده سابقا من قبل لجنة من المعلمين في الابرشية بالاضافة الى منهاج  تعليم اللغة السريانية في المدارس الحكومية. لافتا الى ان المنهاج التعليمي  يشمل أيضا دروس في الرياضة والرسم وتنمية مواهب الطلبة. كما تهيء ادارة  المدرسة جميع الملازم والمناهج والقرطاسية للطلبة.
 ويشكو الاب يعقوب من ان الدعم من قبل المنظمات التي تعني بالمهجرين كان  قليلا وهو ما تعتمد عليه المدرسة في ادارة امورها التعليمية بالاضافة الى  ما يجود به بعض المحسنين.
 وعن مشاريعهم المستقبلية بعد العودة تطرق الاب يعقوب الى مشروع كانت  الكنيسة تعده قبل التهجير وهو مدرسة نموذجية متكاملة على غرار المدارس في  الخارج ربما يتواصل العمل فيه لو توفرت الامكانيات السابقة.
 وفي ختام حديثه تطرق الاب يعقوب ايضا الى اهتمام الكنيسة بالجانب  التعليمي الحكومي باقامة دورات تقوية للطلبة في المراحل المنتهية التي  يقدمها مدرسون متخصصين مجانا، بالاضافة لامتلاك الكنيسة روضة خاصة وهي روضة  مار متى. 


















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يوليو 2017)

*احتفالية توقيع كتاب " قراءات في المسرح المعاصر " للناقد صباح هرمز*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا
 أقام اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان  احتفالية توقيع كتاب " قراءات في المسرح المعاصر - مقاربة بين مسرحيات  سترند بيرغ وأبسن " للناقد المسرحي صباح هرمز وذلك على قاعة المركز  الأكاديمي الاجتماعي  مساء الاثنين 3 تموز 2017 .
 أدارت الاحتفالية القاصة والإعلامية  جورجينا بهنام بمقدمة عن الكتاب ومؤلفه ثم قدمت المداخلين على الكتاب فكانت  البداية مع ورقة الدكتور منصور نعمان " أستاذ كلية الفنون الجميلة - اربيل  " جاء في جانب منها : إن ديدن هذا الكتاب , هو التسلل إلى معنى النصوص ,  فقد يكون المعنى غير معلن , فيستمر بتقصيه الدءوب مقلبا طبقات النص المسرحي  , محللا شخصياته مؤسسا تحليله المنطقي المستند في الأصل على منطق النص لا  منطق المؤلف , وبذلك ارتقى بالنصوص , واكسبها خاصية مقاومة المتغيرات الي  تطراء في الحياة , كاشفا عن عمقها وإيغالها وأماكن تواجدها في النص المسرحي  .
 الناقد المسرحي  " حمه سوار عزيز  " في  ورقته النقدية والتي عنونها " صباح هرمز ناقد بخصوصية مختلفة  " جاء فيها :  في هذا الكتاب نجد أن صباح هرمز موجود في كل صفحة وسطر وجملة باراءه  وتحليلاته وحفره في باطن الكلمات والجمل ورسمه لصور غير مألوفة وجديدة على  القارئ , وابتعاده بشكل كبير من الاستعانة بالمصادر وهذا ما نتلمسه في  أفكار وثقافة الكاتب الواسعة .
 الكاتب المسرحي ابراهيم كولان اختتم  المداخلات بورقة يقول فيها : كتاب مفيد لطلاب المسرح ويعطي دروسا ثرة  للمهتمين بالمسرح والنقد , لا يغرقنا بالنظريات المجردة المملة , بل  بالتفكيك والتركيب العملي لكل عمل تناوله .
 وأضاف كولان : صباح هرمز راهب نقر صومعته  بيديه على سفح ترعى فيه شخوص تنسج قصصا وحكايا ووقائع حياة وهو ضليع بأدوات  المسرح وفنونه وسحره يتوغل في شخوصه , يحاورها ويكشف عن جماليات العرض  وقبح الزوايا التي تختال على الخشبة .
  بعد ذلك تحدث مؤلف الكتاب عن بعض المحطات المهمة التي وردت في كتابه وطريقة تناوله الأحداث في المسرحيات التي تناولها  .
 فتح بعد ذلك باب الحوار حيث تقدم إلى  المنصة عدد من الحضور طرحوا وجهات نظرهم بالكتاب بشكل عام وأسلوب معالجة  الكاتب للنصوص المسرحية .
 واختتم الحفل بالتوقيع على الكتاب .
 ومما هو جدير بالإشارة إليه إلى أن الجزء  الثاني من كتابه  الموسوم (قراءات في المسرح المعاصر- مقاربة بين مسرحيات  سترندبيرغ وأبسن). يقع في (300)  صفحة من الحجم الكبير يتناول  فيه مسرحيات  سترند بيرغ وابسن وفريدريش ديرنمات، وفيليمير لوكيتش، وستانيسلاف  ستراتييف، وتوفيق الحكيم، ويوسف الصائغ، ويوسف العاني.
 علما أن الجزء الأول منه كان قد صدر عام  2013. الذي تصدى  فيه الى مسرحيات تشيكوف الطويلة، ومسرحيات تينيسي وليامز،  ويوجين أونيل، وآرثر ميلر.
 ---------------
 صدر للمؤلف صباح بطرس الشاني
 _ التقليدي واللاتقليدي في المسرح الكردي - 1993
 _ مدخل إلى المسرح السرياني في العراق - 2001
 _ ثلاثة عقود من المسرح الكردي - 2003
 _ قراءة أخرى في المسرح السرياني - 2005
 _ قراءات في المسرح الكردي المعاصر - 1013
 _ المسرح الكردي في ثلاثة عقود ( 1970 - 2000 ) بالكردية


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يوليو 2017)

*وصول قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، ونيافة الاسقف مار ابرس يوخنا ومار نرساي بنيامين الى استراليا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 وصل الى استراليا هذ اليوم، الاثنين  المصادف 3/7/2017، قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريرك كنيسة  المشرق الاشورية في العالم، ونيافة الاسقف مار أبرس يوخنا، اسقف اربيل  ومعاون الكرسي البطريركي للكنيسة، ونيافة الاسقف مار نرساي بنيامين، أسقف  الكنيسة على أيران.

 وكان باستقبالهم في مطار سيدني الدولي، غبطة  المطران مار ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي لأبرشيات، استراليا، ونيوزلندا  ولبنان والاباء الكهنة في سيدني. 

 وتأتي زيارة قداسة البطريرك  هذه، لغرض الرسامة الاسقفية للاركذياقون نينوس إيليا، والذي أختير من قبل  المجمع السينودس الأخير للكنيسة الذي انعقد في أربيل، أسقفاً على مدينة  ملبورن ونيوزيلندا، والتي ستجرى يوم الاحد المصادف   16/7/2017 في مدينة  ملبورن.

  كما سيشارك قداسته والوفد المرافق له  في المؤتمر السنوي  لشباب كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني، والذي سيعقد يوم الأربعاء القادم،  5/7/2017 في سيدني، ولتفقد أبناء أبرشيات استراليا ونيوزيلندا. 



 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني


​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يوليو 2017)

*رؤية الكنيسة الكلدانية حول مستقبل بلدات سهل نينوى بعد هزيمة داعش*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 كثر الكلام عن مستقبل بلدات سهل نينوى قبل  داعش وبعد داعش، منه ما هو منطقي ومقبول، ومنه ما هو أحلام بحتة أو امنيات  لا محل لها على ارض الواقع، والسؤال المطروح هو: من هي الجهة التي  ستنفذها؟
 هذه نقاط على الحروف مما نراه في كنيستنا في العراق بهذا الشأن المصيري الصعب.

 من له حق الكلام عن مستقبل سهل نينوى؟

 سؤال يطرح ذاته متوخيًّا الاجابات المنطقية، ونراها تكمن في المعطيات ادناه:
   – من له حق الكلام عن مستقبل سهل نينوى،  هم أساسا أهالي المنطقة الأصليون الذين رحلوا منها، مع التساؤل إن كان ثمة  أحزاب سياسيّة تمثلهم حقا، وتكون متوحدة لتمثيلهم على تنوّع مشاريعهم  السياسية. ومع التقدير لمن ليسوا من المنطقة او من غادروا البلاد منذ سنوات  عائشين في بلدان الشتات، ولكل ما يحملونه من معاناة، إلا أنه ليس بمقدورهم  أن يتحدثوا عن مستقبل هذه البقعة، بعيدين عن خصوصياتها وواقعها الحالي،  وعن هواجس سكانها، وليتهم يستطيعون اقله أن يساعدوهم في ترميم بيوتهم، مَن  مِن غير الكنيسة يقوم بمساعدتهم؟
  – يعزز ما ذهبنا اليه أعلاه أن أهالي سهل  نينوى هم من يرسم خريطة للمنطقة مع جيرانهم المسلمين وغير المسلمين، قابلة  التنفيذ وبعيدة عن اجندات خارجية او مصالح شخصية ضيقة وآنية.
   – إنه لوضع حساس للغاية، أن يتم  المزايدة بنحو او بآخر، في هذا الشأن بمعزل عن وضع المسيحيين المعقد  والمقلق بسبب وجود معظم أبناء سهل نينوى حاليا في إقليم كوردستان، مهجرين  قسرا وبيوتهم مهدمة او محروقة والبنى التحتية شبه مدمرة، مما جرّ العديد من  هذه العائلات الى الخارج.
  – لقد بات ملزما، أكثر من أي وقت مضى،  على أهالي سهل نينوى، والمسيحيين عموما، والأحزاب السياسية الخروج من  تناقضاتهم وتعزيز الوحدة بينهم وترك التجاذبات غير النافعة وايجاد جو سليم  ومريح للتفكير والنقاش والحوار والعمل الجماعي في سبيل:
 * ان يعتمدوا الواقعية والعقلانية بعد كل ما عانوه.
 * ان يقوموا باختيار ممثليهم من حكماء  بلداتهم وعقلائها المشهود لهم بالاقتدار والإخلاص والاستقلالية في الرأي،  لعقد لقاءات جدية داخل البلاد وليس خارجها، تضمن لهم مستقبلا أفضل ومع  جيرانهم وليس بمعزل عنهم.

 مسيحيو سهل نينوى وجيرانهم
  – إن لمسيحيي سهل نينوى تاريخ طويل مع  جيرانهم المسلمين وغير المسلمين، من المواطنين المخلصين، هم ايضا كانوا من  ضحايا داعش، ومن ثم فإن مسيحيي سهل نينوى يعرفون ميدانيا، أنه لا يمكن  اختزال تاريخ جيرانهم معهم، بإرهاب داعش.
 – ومن الأهمية بمكان ان يدرك مسيحيو سهل  نينوى، ان ثمة خطوطا مشتركة مع جيرانهم لا يستغنى عنها، للتمكن من تطوير  مناطقهم وتحقيق تقدمها. فقد شاركوهم عبر أجيال كجيران وأصدقاء آلامهم  وافراحهم وعاداتهم.

  وفي اشارة الى التفاعل الثقافي  والوجداني، خصوصا في ظروف النكبة، اودّ بالمناسبة أن أسوق هذا المثال الحي:  لقد زرت في الأسبوع الماضي عائلتين من العائلات العائدة الى بلدة كرمليس  واحدة مسيحية وأخرى مسلمة شبكية، فالعائلتان تتكلمان الكلدانية ولهما نفس  العادات والتقاليد والجيرة الحسنة.

 مطالب مشتركة، ورقة موحدة، وأولوية الامان
  وثمة جملة نقاط لا يمكن ان يكون خلافٌ بشأن ضرورتها وهي:
 -الاتفاق على مطالب مشتركة ومتفق عليها،  وقابلة للتنفيذ بحسب الدستور والقوانين الدولية، والتوصل الى ورقة موحدة  وواضحة لمناقشتها مع الحكومة المركزية، وحكومة إقليم كوردستان.
  – توفير الأمان والاستقرار وصولا الى  احتمال المطالبة بمراقبة اممية، ذلك أن أهالي سهل نينوى بحاجة إلى الطمأنة  بسبب ما عانوه من نزاعات و حروب وتهجير وتهميش.

 أمنية أمام الرأي العام المحلي والدولي
 وأخيرا وليس آخرا، لا يسعني إلا أن أبث  هذه الامنية، التي سبق وأن عبّرت عنها أمام الرأي العام المحلي والاقليمي  والدولي وهي: إني أجد حقا ان الحل الوحيد لجميع المواطنين هو في إيجاد نظام  ديمقراطي مدني متطور يحقق العدالة والمساواة لجميع العراقيين، وهو وحده  الكفيل بإنهاء العديد من المشاكل القائمة.
 وهذه مناسبة أخرى لمناشدة الحكومة  العراقية أن تفي بالتزاماتها بفرض الأمن والقانون وتعمير هذه البلدات: بيوت  سكانها ومدارسها ومؤسساتها ودوائر ها الرسمية والشوارع والمستشفيات  والكنائس ومساعدة الناس بالاستماع إليهم وتلبية مطالبهم المنطقية المشروعة.  ولعلها مناشدة بالتزامات تشكل الحدّ الأدنى مما يمكن للحكومة أن تضطلع  بالإيفاء بها.

 (هذه الأفكار تعبر عن رؤية الكنيسة الكلدانية وقد اطلع عليها اساقفتها العشرون)
 + لويس روفائيل ساكو















​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يوليو 2017)

*“نتائج متميزة” لطلبة مسيحيين وايزيديين نازحين في كركوك*







   رئيس اساقفة كركوك والسليمانية للكلدان المطران يوسف توما خلال لقائه محافظ كركوك - صورة من الحكومة المحلية في كركوك​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- K24/

 قال رئيس اساقفة كركوك والسليمانية  للكلدان المطران يوسف توما إن الطلبة المسيحيين والايزيديين النازحين حققوا  "نتائج متميزة" في الكليات والمعاهد بالمدينة على الرغم من ظروف النزوح  القاسية التي تواجههم على نحو عام.
 وتستضيف كركوك نحو نصف مليون نازح فروا من الموصل وأطرافها والحويجة ومحيطها وصلاح الدين وما حولها منذ نحو ثلاث سنوات.
 وتشكو كركوك، التي يسكنها خليط من الكورد والتركمان والعرب والمسيحيين، من الاهمال الحكومي وشح الاموال وضعف الايرادات المالية.
 وقال رئيس اساقفة كركوك والسليمانية  للكلدان المطران يوسف توما خلال لقائه محافظ كركوك نجم الدين كريم إنه يشيد  بدور ادارة كركوك في استقبال 800 طالب مسيحي وايزيدي في كلياتها، مشيرا  الى ان هؤلاء الطلبة حققوا "نتائج متميزة" رغم ظروف النزوح.
 تعليقات توما نقلها بيان اصدره المكتب الاعلامي لمحافظ كركوك دون ان يتضمن أي تفاصيل اخرى.
 وكان محافظ كركوك نجم الدين كريم قد طالب  الحكومة العراقية مرارا بالإسراع بإعادة النازحين المقيمين في المدينة  لافتا الى ان صبر السكان قد نفذ نتيجة الأوضاع الصعبة.
 وتعد محافظة كركوك الغنية بالنفط بؤرة للخلافات بين بغداد وكوردستان بوصفها واحدة من اهم المناطق المتنازع عليها بين الجانبين.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يوليو 2017)

*المطران موسى الشماني والنائب رائد اسحق  يتفقدان الناجيتين (صبيحة بولص ، صبيحة يوسف) المحررتين من ايدي تنظيم داعش  في الموصل ودار الطفلة "كريستينا"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/ 
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
   تفقد المطران موسى الشماني رئيس ابرشية  دير مار متى والنائب رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب العراقي بمعية وفد من  الاباء الكهنة الناجيتين (صبيحة بولص متي ، صبيحة يوسف توما) المحررتين من  ايدي تنظيم داعش الارهابي مؤخرا. حيث زار الوفد الناجيتين في منزليهما في  عنكاوا / اربيل.
 واستمع المطران الشماني والنائب اسحق الى  روايات من الناجيتين حول ظروف اسرهما والمصاعب التي مرت بهما والمضايقات  التي تعرضتا لها طيلة ثلاث سنوات من الاسر. كما استمعا والوفد الى تفاصيل  تحريرهما على أيدي القوات العسكرية العراقية.
 كما زار الوفد ايضا دار الطفلة "كريستينا"  واستقبلهم فيه والدها الضرير (خضر عزو عبادة) مرحبا بهم وشاكرا لهم  زيارتهم وتفقدهم للعائلة. 
 يذكر أن الناجيتين (صبيحة بولص متي ،  صبيحة يوسف توما) من ابناء برطلة تم تحريرهما من قبل افراد الشرطة  الاتحادية الخميس الفائت بعد العثور عليهما مع مجموعة اخرى من الاسرى من  الاطفال والنساء والرجال من ابناء المكونات في سجن لداعش في حي الشفاء  بالموصل. بينما كانت الطفلة "كريسيتينا" (ست سنوات ) قد أعيدت الى اهلها  قبل ما يقارب من الشهر بعد ان كانت قد انتزعت من اهلها وقت خروجهم من  مدينتهم قره قوش / بغديدا وهي بعمر ثلاث سنوات.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يوليو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور وزير داخلية إقليم كوردستان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 زار مساء الثلاثاء 4/7/2017 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو معالي وزير داخلية إقليم كوردستان، السيد  كريم سنجاري في مقر الوزارة بأربيل.
 وشرح له غبطته رؤية الكنيسة  الكلدانية عن الوضع، وطلب تسهيل عودة الحراسات الى بلداتهم في سهل نينوى  وتوفير الخدمات كما أوضح لمعاليه عملية الاعمار التي تقودها الكنيسة  الكلدانية في البلدات الكلدانية لتمكين العائلات من العودة اليها ومسك  الأرض.
 من جانبه شكر الوزير غبطة البطريرك على زيارته وعلى الشرح الذي قدمه ووعد بمتابعة هذه المواضيع عن كثب.
 حضر اللقاء السيد خالد البير مدير عام شؤون المسيحيين في وزارة اوقاف الإقليم.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يوليو 2017)

*عدد من السادة السفراء في ضيافة رعية مار يوسف للسريان الكاثوليك في المنصور ببغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بدعوة أخوية من المونسنيور الدكتور بيوس  قاشا، التأم عدد من السادة السفراء في لقاء أخوي في أحضان رعية مار يوسف  للسريان الكاثوليك في المنصور، وقد دار الحديث بين خوري الرعية والسادة  السفراء الأعزاء عن عودة أبناء سهل نينوى إلى مدنهم وقراهم، وناقشوا قضايا  المكونات في هذا الظرف العصيب. وقد أبدى السادة السفراء المحترمون  استعدادهم للوقوف مع العراق في محاربة داعش والإرهاب والمساهمة في إعمار  المدن والقرى المدمَّرة.
       وقد انتهز خوري الرعية هذه المناسبة  ليقدم شكره للسفيرين الألماني والفرنسي اللذين انتهت مهامهما ومدة خدمتهما  في العراق على ما قدماه لهذا البلد الجريح وتمنى الخير لهما والبركة  لبلديهما كما وشكرهما على مواقفهما النبيلة والإنسانية... ثم دعا الجميع  لتناول الغذاء حيث كان مسك الختام بصورة تذكارية بالمناسبة.
      والسادة السفراء هم كل من:
    1. سعادة السفير فرانتس يوزيف كريمب/ سفير المانيا الاتحادية
    2. سعادة الدكتور مارك باريتي/ سفير فرنسا
    3. سعادة السفير خوان خوسيه اسكوبار/ سفير إسبانيا
    4. السيدة فيرونيكا بوستامانتي/ ملحقة سفارة إسبانيا
    5. المونسنيور خوسيه ناحوم/ السكرتير الأول لسفارة الفاتيكان في العراق


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يوليو 2017)

*المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية توزع الهدايا للاطفال النازحين الايزيديين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قام وفد من المديرية العامة للثقافة  والفنون السريانية برئاسة المدير العام الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل بزيارة  الى مخيم النازحين في مدرسة عشتار باربيل عنكاوا.
 واستقبل الوفد الزائر من قبل الأستاذ فراس  الياس رشيد مسؤول طلاب المخيم وقدم الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل هدايا رمزية  الى الأطفال الايزيديين بمشاركة السيدة جنينة حبيب حنا مسؤولة شعبة ثقافة  الطفل في المديرية العامة والاستاذ سمير داؤد مدير مكتبة دار الرجاء وعدد  من منتسبي المديرية.
 حيث عبرت وجوه الاطفال مدى الفرحة التي  غمرتهم بالهدايا المدعومة من منظمة Salt Foundation  وتم توزيع الهدايا على  جميع أطفال المخيم.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يوليو 2017)

*وفد من حركة تجمع السريان يزور الجنة المحلية في قره قوش للحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 زار وفد من حركة تجمع السريان برئاسة  الأستاذ جون أنور هداية ويرافقه عدد من أعضاء الهيئة التنفيذية للحركة يوم  الأربعاء الموافق 2017/7/5إلى لجنة محلية قره قوش للحزب الديمقراطي  الكوردستاني وبعد الترحيب والاستقبال من قبل الأستاذ خسرو سعدون وعدد من  كوادر اللجنة قدم الأستاذ جون هداية والوفد المرافق له التهاني والتبريكات  بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك متمنين لهم من الله عز وجل أن يديم عليهم وافر  الصحة وطول العمر وان ينعم شعبنا بالأمن والاستقرار والتقدم والازدهار  .....










​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يوليو 2017)

*منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تشمل ( 320 ) عائلة في بغديدا ( قرقوش ) بتوزيع 250 منظومة منزلية لتصفية وتحلية المياه*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

- وفد من المنظمة برئاسة السيدة باسكال وردا يتولى تنفيذ هذه المهمة الميدانية الانسانية.
- البرنامج  الاغاثي الجديد جاء بدعم من منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية وشمل حتى الان  مدينة الموصل الجديدة وبلدة تللسقف وباقوفة وقرى كاكائية.

 أنجزت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان خلال  الأيام 2 ، 3 ، 4 من تموز 2017 خطة اغاثية ميدانية في مركز قضاء الحمدانية –  بغديدا من محافظة نينوى بتعاون ودعم منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية، وتضمن  هذا المشروع الاغاثي توزيع 250 منظومة منزلية لتصفية وتحلية المياه على  سكان المدينة العائدين من النزوح، وبما أفاد ( 320 ) عائلة هذا وضم الوفد  الاغاثي السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة المنظمة والسادة لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب  رئيس المنظمة ووليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات العامة فيها والآنسة نادية يونس  بطي عضو مجلس الادارة والمحامي يوحنا يوسف توايا رئيس فرع المنظمة في  اربيل، وكذلك المهندس فارس وامير والن لويس مرقوس وفرحان يوسف الخزيمي  وشربيل بهنام.
 يشار الى ان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  كانت قبل اسبوع من ذلك قد وزعت منظومات منزلية لتصفية وتحلية المياه على  العائدين الى بلدة تللسقف وباقوفة من النزوح، وكذلك قامت بتوزيع حصص غذائية  على سكان حي الموصل الجديدة في الجانب الايمن من مدينة الموصل، وكذلك وزعت  حصصا صحية على السكان الكاكائيين العائدين الى قريتي المجيدية وكزكان  التابعتين الى قضاء الحمدانية


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يوليو 2017)

*لجنة الاعمار في كنيسة برطلة تعلن عن إنجاز إعمار أول دارين في برطلة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/  
 بهنام شابا شمني

 اعلنت لجنة الاعمار في كنيسة برطلة  للسريان الارثوذكس يوم الاثنين 3 تموز 2017 عن الانتهاء من إعمار أول دارين  في برطلة ضمن حملة الاعمار التي تقودها الكنيسة بمساعدة مجموعة من الجهات  المانحة (المنظمات الكنسية). وأكد ذلك "الاب يعقوب سعدي" المشرف على لجنة  الاعمار. وبذلك تكون عائلتا السيد (بهنام بولص هدايي) والسيد (متي اسحق  زورا) أول عائلتين تعودان الى برطلة المحررة بعد إعمار داريهما.
 وذكر المهندس "خالد اسحق شمني" عضو اللجنة  الهندسية في لجنة الاعمار الكنسية، أن اللجنة قامت بالكشف على الدارين  والتأكد من إنجاز أعمال الاعمار فيهما وفقا للكشوفات المسلمة من قبل اللجنة  الى صاحبي الدارين، مضيفا أن هناك (40) أربعون دارا أخرى في طريقها  للانجاز. ومشيرا الى أن الفرق الهندسية وعددها (3) ثلاث مستمرة يوميا في  إجراء الكشف على الدور التي يرغب أصحابها بالعودة والمسجل اسمائهم مسبقا  لدى لجنة الاعمار الكنسية، موضحا أن (20) عشرين دارا يتم الكشف عليها يوميا  بحضور أصحابها بعد أن يتم اعلامهم مسبقا. لافتا الى ان الدور التي التي  يتم اختيارها يراعى ان تكون محصورة في منطقة واحدة أو قريبة من بعضها،  ومنوها الى ان الاعمار جارٍ الان في حي السلام من البلدة.
 وتوسع المهندس "خالد اسحق" في وصفه لعملية الاعمار ومراحلها قائلا:
 يتم الكشف بحصر الاضرار الناتجة عن داعش  والعمليات العسكرية اثناء التحرير وحساب حجمها وكمياتها واسعارها وكلف  انجازها وفق فقرات الكشف المعد والمتفق عليه مع المنظمة الملكفة بالاعمار  وتسلم نسخة من الكشف الى صاحب الدار ونسخة أخرى الى المنظمة.
 وتابع المهندس خالد اسحق. نسخة صاحب الدار  ليكون على علم بالاعمال التي يجب أن يقوم بها، وعلى إطلاع بالمبالغ التي  ستصرف له بعد الانتهاء من اعمار داره. لتقوم بعدها المنظمة بمقارنة ما تم  انجازه مع نسختها والتي على اساسها تصرف المبلغ لصاحب الدار. منوها الى انه  وخلال فترة اعمار الدار والبالغة ثلاثة اسابيع من يوم تبليغه بالبدء  بالاعمار تقوم اللجان الهندسية بمتابعة اعمال الاعمار ومراحل الانجاز.
 ومضى المهندس "خالد شمني" في شرحه .. بعد  انتهاء صاحب الدار من إنجاز كافة الاعمال المكلف بها، يُبلغ لجنة الاعمار  الكنسية بذلك، لتخرج لجنة من المهندسين مكونة من رئيس اللجنة الهندسية في  لجنة الاعمار مع عضوين من المهندسين ايضا ليتم التأكد مما أنجز من أعمال  ووفق الكشوفات.
 ويتابع .. يتم اعداد تقرير من قبل اللجنة  الهندسية باستلام الدار، ورفعه الى لجنة الحسابات والتدقيق لغرض تخصيص  المبلغ وصرفه لصاحب الدار.
 ونبه عضو اللجنة الهندسية "خالد اسحق" الى  انه في حالة عدم إنجاز بعض الفقرات بحسب ما مثبت في الكشف سيتم استقطاع  قيمها المادية من المبالغ المحددة لها مسبقا في الكشف. مضيفا وفي حالة عدم  جودة العمل المنجز واستخدام مواد غير جيدة أو رديئة تستقطع مبالغ من الكشف  وبحسب قيمتها الرديئة. لافتا الى ان المبالغ تُصرف بحسب الوصولات التي  يسلمها صاحب الدار الى اللجنة والتي تؤكد ما قام بصرفه على ان لا تزيد عن  المبلغ الكلي المثبت في الكشف ولا تقل عنه، فالزائد عن المبلغ لا يُعوض،  والناقص يُقطع منه. مشيرا الى ان المنظمة لا تتحمل المصاريف الزائدة عن  الكشف.
 وأعطى المهندس "خالد شمني" بعض الملاحظات  لاصحاب الدور، أن الكشف لا يشمل الاثاث، الاجهزة الكهربائية مثل المكيفات  أو المراوح وما الى ذلك، مضخات الماء (ماطور) وغيرها. ولكن عادة ما يُخصص  سخان كهربائي و خزان ماء (تانكي).
 كما طالب من اصحاب الدور المعمرة الاتصال  باللجنة الهندسية عند الاختلاف مع أصحاب المهن في حساب الكميات (الذرعة) مع  ما مثبت في الكشف للتأكد من صحتها.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يوليو 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، يفتتح المؤتمر الرابع لشباب كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بتأريخ 5/7/2017 وفي كنيسة القديسين مار  بطرس وبولس، أفتتح قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريرك كنيسة  المشرق الآشورية في العالم، أعمال المؤتمر الرابع لشباب كنيسة المشرق  الآشورية في سيدني، بمشاركة شباب وشابات الكنيسة من استراليا، نيوزلندا،  لبنان، العراق والهند.

 ورافق قداسته في هذا الافتتاح، غبطة  المطران مار ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي لابرشيات استراليا، نيوزلندا  ولبنان، ونيافة الاسقف مار نرساي بنيامين، أسقف الكنيسة في ايران، ونيافة  الاسقف مار أبرس يوخنا، اسقف كنيسة في اربيل والمعاون البطريركي للكنيسة.

 أبتدأ المؤتمر أعماله أولاً، بصلاة الرمشا  في كنيسة القديسين مار بطرس وبولس، ثم انتقل الحضور الى قاعة الكنيسة حيث  القيت فيها الكلمات التالية:
 كلمة ممثل وفد العراق، السيد آشور ربان
 كلمة ممثل وفد لبنان، السيد نينوس عودة
 كلمة الراهبة الدكتورة جنسي، ممثلة وفد الهند
 كلمة البروفسور رفعت عبيد، رئيس قسم الدراسات السامية والمحاضر لقسم الدراسات العربية والاسلامية في جامعة سيدني

 كلمة غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا
https://www.facebook.com/ACOE.News/videos/1317948074992970/


 كلمة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا
https://www.facebook.com/ACOE.News/videos/1317957001658744/


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يوليو 2017)

*وفد من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان يزور غبطة البطريرك لويس ساكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 زار وفد من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  ضم السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وزيرة الهجرة  والمهجرين الأسبق، عضو شبكة النساء العراقيات  والسيدين لويس مرقوس ايوب  نائب رئيس المنظمة ويوحنا يوسف توايا رئيس فرع المنظمة في اربيل غبطة  البطريرك لويس ساكو بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم، وجرى  اللقاء في مكتب غبطته في اربيل يوم الأحد 2/7/2017 ، وقد تم التداول في عدد  من القضايا التي تتعلق بأوضاع المسيحيين العراقيين وأهمية أن تكون هناك  خطة من اجل عودتهم الى ديارهم في مناطق سهل نينوى المحررة، وضرورة ان ترافق  تلك العودة إجراءات أمنية رادعة وتأمين الخدمات البلدية من ماء وكهرباء  ومستلزمات حياتية أخرى، والشروع بتحقيق العدالة في الاقتصاص من الذين  تسببوا في هذه الانتهاكات.
 وتوقف غبطة البطريرك والسيدة باسكال وردا  عند موضوع المستقبل المسيحي في العراق والأوضاع السياسية السائدة الآن، بكل  ما تحمل من حساسية ومفاجآت واحتمالات وخصومات، ورأى الطرفان أن المسيحيين  العراقيين هم الآن بحاجة ماسة أصلا لمناخ سياسي امن يوحد خطابهم وحرص من  الحكومات على تبني مشاريع تنموية تنتشل الشباب من خطورة البطالة  والتسيب  والهجرة وانعدام الفرص الأخرى.
 وعبر غبطة البطريرك والسيدة وردا عن الحرص  على تكثيف اللقاءات في هذه المرحلة وتبادل الآراء للوصول إلى أفضل السبل  من اجل إرساء دعائم الاستقرار طالبة من غبطته بان يكثر من مبادرات الحوار  المسيحي المسيحي كي ما توحد الجهود ويفهم المقابل مطالبهم، كما حثت على ان  يشجع المجتمع المدني أي العلمانيون بكل تكويناتهم وان يساهموا في صنع  القرار بخصوص مستقبل كنائسهم وبلداتهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يوليو 2017)

*اثر زيارة وفد هنغاري حبيب افرام: لتتحمّل الدول الغربية مسؤولية الحفاظ على التنوع*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار وفد من وزارة الطاقات البشرية  الهنغارية برئاسة السيّد تاماش توروك نائب وزير الدولة لمساعدة المسيحيين  المضطهدين والسفير الهنغاري في لبنان غازا ميخائيل والقنصل مقر الرابطة  السريانية حيث التقوا رئيسها حبيب افرام ومعه مستشار العلاقات الخارجية  السيِّد كاري صليبا.
 وجرى عرض لأحوال لبنان ومسيحيي الشرق  واطلع الوفد على نشاطات الرابطة عبر فيلم وثائقي وإستمع الى روايات تهجير  من عائلات سورية وعراقية، وجال في مستوصف مار افرام.
 وأكدّ افرام اثر الزيارة  أننا نسجل  لهنغاريا أنها كانت من الدول المتقدمة في فهمها لقضية مسيحيي الشرق ولحقهم  في الحضور الحرّ الكريم الآمن المتساوي وفي مساعدتهم على الصمود والحياة  الكريمة بمبادرات متنوعة.
 إننا اذ نثني على هذا التوجه ندعو كل دول  العالم الى أن يكون شعار الحفاظ على التنوع والتعدد الاثني والقومي والديني  والمذهبي في اطارات وطنية هو السائد، وأن نقف معاً في وجه كل تكفير  والغاء.
 إن مسؤولية بقاء المسيحيين في الشرق لم تعد كلاماً عادياً بل فعل ايمان وعطاء والتزام.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يوليو 2017)

*أبرشية كركوك الكلدانية تحتفل بتذكار قلب يسوع الاقدس*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
         بفرح عامر احتفلت أبرشية كركوك  الكلدانية بتذكار قلب يسوع الاقدس بكركوك وذلك  صباح يوم الجمعة ٢٣/٦/٢٠١٧  في كاتدرائية قلب يسوع. بدأ الاحتفال  بقراءة فعل التخصيص لقلب يسوع الاقدس  ثم صلاة الفرض للاخوية  تبعها التأمل بشهر قلب يسوع ثم بدأ راعي الابرشية  مراسيم القداس الاحتفالي  بمشاركة الاب صليوا رسام والاب قيس ممتاز وبحضور  أعضاء الاخوية وجمهور كبير من المؤمنين ، تم خلالها ولأول مرة تكريس مجموعة  من الشباب في صفوف الأخوية.وفي ختام القداس تم التطواف وبرفع بنديرة صورة  القلب الاقدس على وقع تراتيل وطلبة قلب يسوع. ابتدأ التطواف من داخل  الكنيسة الى حوش الكنيسة ومنها الى قاعة المركز الثقافي حيث تم عرض فلم خاص  موثقا بالصور  لتأريخ انشاء كاتدرائية القلب الاقدس بكركوك . وبهذه  المناسبة  تم توزيع صور قلب يسوع  والمرطبات على المشاركين في نهاية  الاحتفال .













































​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يوليو 2017)

*كنيسة ام المعونة الدائمة تحتفل بسر التناول الأول*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الن ككوني/
 أقتبل مائة واربعة تلميذاً وتلميذة سر  القربان الأول في كنيسة ام المعونة الدائمة (عنكـاوا ـ أربيل) في قداس  إحتفالي ترأسه سيادة المطران مار بشار وردة راعي الإيبارشية وذلك صباح يوم  الجمعة الموافق 7/ تموز/ ٢٠١٧ بإشراف الأب لويس قاقوز راعي الكنيسة، وتعليم  الأخوات رهبانية قلب يسوع الاقدس.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يوليو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (9 يوليو 2017)

*مستقبل سهل نينوى: مقترح مقدم من قبل الأحزاب السياسية الكلدانيةالسريانية الآشورية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 بالإضافة إلى ورقة المطاليب الموحدة التي  وقعتها الأحزاب السياسية الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية في الفترة ما بين 6  إلى 7 آذار 2017، نشدد على ما يلي:
 منذ آلاف السنين، عرف سهل نينوى بأنه منزل  للشعب الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والإيزيديين. ونتيجة للصراعات والحروب  على مر التاريخ، أصبحت المنطقة أيضا موطنا للشبك والكاكائيين والتركمان  والأرمن. وبناءً على ذلك، كانت المنطقة واحدة من نوعها في تعدد الجنسيات  (القوميات)، تتسم بالتعايش السلمي.
 منذ أن هاجم تنظيم داعش سهل نينوى في 8 آب  2014، كان الهيكل السياسي والعسكري للمنطقة في حالة تهشم. لا يوجد اليوم  هيكل واضح للقوة في المنطقة، بل تقسيم عسكري يقسم المنطقة إلى جزء جنوبي  وجزء شمالي .
 علما أن المشاكل بدأت مع إنشاء دولة  العراق في عام 1921. ونظراً لعدم وجود حكم عادل من قبل محافظة نينوى ومقرها  في الموصل،حيث الإدارة العامة والأمن لم يعملا بشكل صحيح.
 وبما أن المنطقة اعتبرت متنازع عليها بين بغداد وأربيل، لم يساهم الجيش العراقي ولا البيشمركة في الدفاع عن سهل نينوى عند هجوم داعش.
 وإذا كان هناك أمل حقيقي في إعادة بناء  سهل نينوى وعودة سكانها، فلا بد من توحيد سهل نينوى وتمكين حكمها وأمنها.  وأفضل طريقة لتحقيق ذلك هي الإدارة الذاتية ونتطلع في نهاية المطاف إلى  إقامة منطقة الحكم الذاتي. ونحن نرفض جدار برلين على سهل نينوى.
 محافظة سهل نينوى
 نحن نطالب بإنشاء محافظة لشعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري جنبا إلى جنب مع المكونات العرقية والدينية الأخرى  للمنطقة على أساس إداري وجغرافي وفقا لإحصاء عام  1957، شريطة أن يكون  للمحافظة الحق في التطور وان تصبح إقليما وفقا للمادة 119 من الدستور  العراقي .
 من المهم أن نفهم الوضع الراهن لسهل  نينوى. وهناك اليوم افتقار كامل إلى أي ضمانات متوسطة أو طويلة الأمد لأمن  المنطقة وحمايتها. وبما أن جميع الأطراف الفاعلة الأخرى قد فشلت في حماية  شعبنا في سهل نينوى، هناك حاجة ماسة إلى التمكين السياسي لشعبنا.
 ولتحقيق التمكين السياسي، يجب أن تكون  هناك درجة معقولة من الإدارة الذاتية والدفاع عن النفس. ويشمل ذلك المساواة  كمواطنين عراقيين وان يكون لنا حصة في السلطة التشريعية والتنفيذية  والقضائية، بما يتفق مع دستور العراق للسكان في المناطق المتعلقة بالهوية  الإثنية وحرية العبادة وحقوق الملكية. كما أنه يتيح لسكان المنطقة إدارة  شؤونه اليومية والدفاع عن نفسه. وعلاوة على ذلك، فإنه يمكن لسكان سهل نينوى  التوحيد إداريا مع أبناء شعبنا في أجزاء أخرى من العراق، بما في ذلك حكومة  إقليم كوردستان. وهذا أمر ذو أهمية خاصة بالنسبة للكلدان السريان  الآشوريين الذين تمزقوا خلال القرن الماضي.
 الأسس الدستورية للمحافظة
 تتكون محافظة سهل نينوى من مناطق موحدة ومجتمعة من الأقضية  التالية بغديدا (الحمدانية) وتلكيف وأجزاء من الشيخان وعدة نواحي وقرى ..
 ستكون محافظة سهل نينوى تحت حكم سكانها،  استنادا إلى الديموغرافيا قبل عام 2003، ولن تشهد المنطقة وجود قوات من  فصائل سياسية كوردية أو شيعية أو سنية أخرى. كما لن تكون فاتحة لهذه القوات  السيطرة السياسية على سهل نينوى. ويمكن التأكيد على هذا الاتفاق الجماعي  من قبل مجلس نينوى المؤقت (كما هو موضح أدناه)، وبالتنسيق مع بغداد وأربيل.
 ونؤكد على القرار رقم (16) الصادر عن مجلس  الوزراء العراقي في جلسته رقم (3) بتاريخ 21 كانون الثاني 2014 الذي وافق  على الموافقة المبدئية (الموافقة من حيث المبدأ) على إنشاء واستحداث محافظة  سهل نينوى.
 وندعو إلى تنفيذ القرار رقم (16) من خلال  المادة 116، التي توفر الأسس للنظام الاتحادي العراقي والمادة 122 من  الدستور العراقي، "المحافظات غير المدرجة في الإقليم". وهذا يعني أن محافظة  سهل نينوى (المحافظة) ستمنح "سلطات إدارية ومالية واسعة لتمكينها من إدارة  شؤونها وفقا لمبدأ الإدارة اللامركزية" (المادة 122:2). كما ينص على أن  "مجلس المحافظة لا يخضع لمراقبة أو إشراف أي وزارة أو أي مؤسسة غير مرتبطة  بالوزارة".
 من الناحية العملية، يجب أن تشمل مسؤوليات  المحافظة جميع القضايا المتعلقة بسهل نينوى التي يمكن التعامل معها على  مستوى محافظة سهل نينوى، والتي يجب أن تتضمن على الأقل ما يلي:
 1-  التعليم الذي يجب أن يتشكل على نحو  يأخذ في الاعتبار التفرد الديني واللغوي لسهل نينوى،وضمان أن-1 تنعكس هذه  الخصائص للسكان على جميع مستويات التعليم الموجودة في سهل نينوى. ومن ناحية  أخرى، ينبغي للمؤسسات التعليمية أن تكون حرة في إقامة علاقة خاصة مع  مؤسسات تعليمية وأكاديمية مماثلة خارج سهل نينوى.
 -2            الرعاية الصحية    .


الخدمات الحكومية العادية مثل صيانة المجاري والكهرباء وإمدادات المياه وجمع القمامة إلخ.
يجب أن يكون لسهل نينوى الحرية في توفير إمدادات المياه والكهرباء الخاصة بها إذا رغبت في ذلك.
 5-         الشرطة (لا ينبغي الخلط بينها وبين الدفاع عن النفس ).


الحقوق التشريعية في المسائل المشمولة بقانون الأحوال المدنية. يجب أن  يكون هناك محكمة واحدة على الأقل في سهل نينوى على نفس المستوى القضائي  الموجود حالياً في المحافظات الاخرى. لا يجوز أن تكون محاكم الشريعة موجودة  في سهل نينوى نظراً لأن الغالبية العظمى من السكان غير مسلمين.
يعفى مواطني سهل نينوى من أحكام المادة 26 من قانون البطاقة الوطنية  الجديد التي تشير إلى دين حامل الهوية وجواز السفر. وهذا بناء على ضوء  الأغلبية غير المسلمة لسهل نينوى. ولذلك ينبغي اعتبار أن الحكومة المحلية  الجديدة ستفوض سلطة لإصدار جوازات السفر نيابة عن حكومتها الإتحادية .
( الدفاع عن النفس (أنظر أدناه لمزيد من المواصفات.
الإشراف على إعادة البناء، بما في ذلك التمويل.
الإشراف ضمن إطار دستور العراق على حل جميع القضايا المتعلقة بالتغيير  الديمغرافي غير الشرعي أو غير القانوني الذي حدث خلال نظام صدام حسين  الديكتاتوري بل ازداد منذ سقوطه عام 2003.
 إقليم سهل نينوى
 وتنص المادة 119 من الدستور العراقي على ما يلي:
 يحق لكل محافظة او أكثر، تكوين اقليم بناءاً على طلب بالاستفتاء عليه، يقدم بإحدى طريقتين:
 اولاً: ـ طلب من ثلث الاعضاء في كل مجلس من مجالس المحافظات التي تروم تكوين الإقليم.
 ثانياً: ـ طلب من عُشر الناخبين في كل محافظة من المحافظات التي تروم تكوين الإقليم.
 وهذا يفتح مساراً قانونيا لمحافظة سهل نينوى لتصبح إقليماً، إذا رغب سكانها بذلك.
 سيكون لإقليم سهل نينوى "الحق في ممارسة  السلطات التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية، وفقاً لأحكام هذا الدستور،  باستثناء ما ورد فيه من اختصاصات حصرية للسلطات الاتحادية." (المادة  121:1). كما سيكون مسؤولاً عن "انشاء وتنظيم قوى الامن الداخلي للإقليم،  كالشرطة والامن وحرس الإقليم." (المادة 121:5).
 ونلاحظ أن دستور إقليم كردستان، الذي يشكل  جزءا من النظام الاتحادي العراقي، "يضمن الحكم الذاتي الوطني والثقافي  والإداري للكلدان السريان الآشوريين" (المادة 35). ونحث حكومة العراق على  العمل بهذا النهج والروح.
 وبعد الاضطهاد المستمر لشعبنا، الذي بلغ  ذروته بالإبادة الجماعية التي ارتكبها تنظيم داعش، نؤكد على شرعية مطالبنا  بسهل نينوى أن يصبح في نهاية المطاف إقليم الحكم الذاتي داخل جمهورية  العراق.
 مجلس سهل نينوى المؤقت
 ولاستعداد لمرحلة إعادة البناء، سينتخب  ممثلو المجالس المحلية والأحزاب السياسية والمنظمات غير الحكومية NGO’s  مجلساً مؤقتاً لسهل نينوى (يعكس التنوع العرقي) من شأنه أن:
 -              تنسيق جهود إعادة البناء واستئناف الخدمات الأساسية.
 -              التأهب لإنشاء حكم موحد لسهل نينوى.
 -              إنشاء شرطة للحماية.
 -              دعم توحيد الدفاع عن النفس بالتعاون مع القوات الوطنية والدولية.
 الأمــن
 على المدى القصير، يتعين على المجتمع  الدولي أن يدفع وحدات الشرطة والعسكرية التي ينتمون إلى نفس سكان القرية أو  المدينة التي يخدمونه فيها. يجب تشكيل لجنة تنسيق عسكرية بين قوات شعبنا  الحالية تحت إشراف قوات التحالف الدولي والحكومة الإتحادية  وحكومة إقليم  كوردستان للحفاظ على أمن سهل نينوى، لحين يتم تشكيل قوة دفاع سهل نينوى  الموحدة.
 ومن الضروري إنشاء قوة واحدة تكون مهامها  دفاع عن النفس لسهل نينوى تتألف من سكان سهل نينوى بالتعاون مع التحالف  الدولي المتواجد حالياً في العراق. وينبغي دمج جميع قوات الدفاع التي أنشئت  بين عامي 2004 و2017 بالقيادة المركزية لسهل نينوى ضمن الهياكل القوات  الاتحادية العراقية والشرطة المحلية. وستقود القيادة المركزية لسهل نينوى  قوة الدفاع سهل نينوى. في البداية تتكون هذه القيادة مما يلي:


ممثلي جميع القوات القائمة والتي تم إنشاءها من قبل أبناء الكلدان  السريان الآشوريين والإيزيديين والشبك والكاكئيين بين آب 2014 وأيار 2017.  سوف تتفق هذه القوات في الوقت نفسه على أنها سوف تتوحد تحت قيادة سهل نينوى  وذلك سوف يكون أكثر احترافاً وأكثر مهنياً.
ممثلو قوات الأمن العراقية والقوات الدولية (المؤقتة).
يكون القائد العسكري من الرتبة العليا من المكون الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري.
 سيقوم الائتلاف الدولي بتزويد وتدريب  مباشر لقوة دفاع سهل نينوى بالتنسيق الوثيق مع القوات الأمنية العراقية.  ونقترح أن تحافظ دولة أو أكثر من البلدان التابعة للائتلاف الدولي على  علاقة طويلة الأمد بقيادة سهل نينوى لدعم الثقة والاحترافية.
 الطريق نحو المحافظة
 يتعين على الولايات المتحدة والاتحاد  الأوربي تقديم دعم سياسي واضح لمبادئ الدفاع والدفاع عن النفس لسهل نينوى،  والتعبير عن دعمهما من الناحية السياسية والعملية لمجلس سهل نينوى المؤقت  وقوة دفاع سهل نينوى كما هو موضح أعلاه.
 وعليهم أن ينخرطوا في مفاوضات مع الحكومة  الإتحادية العراقية وحكومة إقليم كوردستان من أجل تحقيق الاعتراف بمجلس سهل  نينوى المؤقت وقوة دفاع سهل نينوى المؤقتة، والاتفاق على إجراء استفتاء  (كما هو موضح أعلاه).
 إعادة الإعمار
 ينبغي تخصيص المبالغ المطلوبة لإعادة بناء  الممتلكات المدمرة في سهل نينوى. وندعو الأمم المتحدة والاتحاد الأوروبي  والولايات المتحدة إلى تنظيم مؤتمر دولي للدول المانحة لإعادة إعمار شمال  العراق.
 ويفضل أن يكون هناك عملية تنسيق   للمساعدات المقدمة من قبل الأمم المتحدة والاتحاد الأوروبي والولايات  المتحدة مع المجلس سهل نينوى المؤقت. وينبغي أن تكون المعونة المقدمة إلى  الحكومة الإتحادية وحكومة إقليم كوردستان مشروطة وتستند إلى معاملة  الأقليات، لأن ذلك سيكون له أثر إيجابي قوي جدا على إمكانية إعادة تأهيل  المناطق التي كانت تحتلها داعش سابقا.
 يجب على الحكومة العراقية أن تتعهد  بالتزاماتها الدستورية وأن تعجل بإعادة إعمار وتأهيل مدننا من حيث البنى  التحتية والمنازل المدمرة في سهل نينوى وضمان العودة الآمنة للسكان  وتعويضهم عن تعويض عادل من أجل البدء بحياة كريمة جديدة تحميها الدولة  العراقية. ويجب تنفيذ ذلك من خلال مجموعات موثوقة ومعتمدة والتي لديها  الخبرة والكفاءة في إدارة مثل هذه الشؤون. بالإضافة إلى تبني الدعوة  واستضافة لعقد مؤتمر دولي يضم جميع البلدان ذات السمعة الطيبة من أجل تأمين  الدعم المالي اللازم لما ذكر أعلاه.
 المصالحة
 العدالة شرط مسبق للمصالحة، ويجب مقاضاة  كل مرتكبي جرائم ضد الإنسانية وجرائم الحرب والإبادة الجماعية ضد المواطنين  العراقيين. يجب على الأمم المتحدة أن تعمل جنبا إلى جنب مع حكومة العراق  وحكومة إقليم كوردستان لجمع الأدلة، والاتحاد الأوروبي والولايات المتحدة  بحاجة إلى تسهيل بناء محكمة مخصصة لجرائم داعش.
 (يتم التوقيع على الوثيقة وتقديمها من قبل  الأحزاب السياسية لشعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في العراق في بروكسل  بتاريخ 28-30 حزيران)
 وأخيرا، ندعو كل صديق حقيقي لشعبنا على تأييد ورقة موقف بروكسل.

 حزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي
 اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني
 المنبر الديمقراطي الكلداني
 المجلس القومي الكلداني
 المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري
 منظمة كلدو آشور للحزب الشيوعي الكوردستاني
 حركة تجمع السريان

 ترجمة
 لؤي ميخائيل
 مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية
 المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري
 واشنطن D.C. / الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يوليو 2017)

*المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس أساقفة الموصل وكركوك وإقليم كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك يزور حركة تجمع السريان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
     زار المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي  الجزيل الاحترام يرافقه الأب نهاد القس موسى مقر حركة تجمع السريان في  اربيل / عنكاوا لتقديم التهنئة بمناسبة المؤتمر الانتخابي الثاني للحركة  ومصادقة مجلس المفوضين على إجازة تأسيس الحركة ، متمنين لرئيس وأعضاء  الهيئة التنفيذية التوفيق والنجاح في خدمة أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري ، وكان في استقبالهم رئيس الحركة جون أنور هداية وأعضاء الهيئة  التنفيذية لحركة تجمع السريان المهندس يعقوب قرياقوز والسيد سالم حبيب  والدكتور نشأت مبارك .
   وأكد سيادة المطران على ضرورة العمل  كفريق واحد في ظل المرحلة الصعبة التي يعيشها أبناء سهل نينوى وتبني خطوات  تتسم بالحكمة والفطنة والحرص على المصلحة العامة من خلال دعم المحاولات  الجادة لإعادة الحياة الى مناطق وبلدات سهل نينوى وضمان عودة أمنة لأهلها .
   ومن جانبها أكدت قيادة حركة تجمع  السريان وقوفها مع الخطوات الايجابية التي تخطوها الكنيسة في سبيل تجاوز  المرحلة الراهنة بكل ما تملكه من إمكانيات لخدمة أبناء شعبنا في العراق  عامة وسهل نينوى خاصة .


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يوليو 2017)

*رئيس منتدى علماء الموصل خلال لقائه البطريرك ساكو: الموصل من دون المسيحيين لا تسوى شيئا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 الاكليريكي وائل الشابي
  زار صباح السبت 8/7/2017 الدكتور صلاح  ساير العبيدي، رئيس منتدى علماء الموصل المسلمين غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو في مقرّ البطريركية الصيفي في بلدة عنكاوا/ أربيل.

 عبر سماحة الدكتور صلاح ساير العبيدي عن تقدير المنتدى لمواقف البطريرك  الإنسانية والوطنية كما تطرق الى شؤون البلاد الى جانب وضع الموصل مؤكدا  على ضرورة عودة المسيحيين اليها لان من دونهم "الموصل ما تسوى شيئا" وانه  وفريقه يعملان من اجل تجديد الخطاب الديني وتبني الاعتدال.
 اما غبطة  البطريرك فشكره على هذه الزيارة وتوقف عند اعتماد الخطاب المعتدل والوسطي  ونبذ الخطاب الديني التحريضي والخروج من الادبيات القديمة العقيمة. اننا  جميعا بعد داعش على المحك لإنقاذ البلاد والعباد من هذا الفكر- السرطان من  خلال ترسيخ التلاحم والتضامن والمشاركة وإشاعة ثقافة الانفتاح واللقاء  وبناء السلام في مسيرة مشتركة مسيحيين ومسلمين وايزيديين وصابئة من اجل خلق  واقع جديد أفضل للجميع على حدّ سواء.
 بعده قدم سماحته لغبطة ابينا البطريرك درع منتدى علماء الموصل المسلمين تقديرا لجهوده.
 حضر اللقاء الابوان افرام كليانا وثابت حبيب ود. دريد زوما مستشار محافظ نينوى لشؤون المسيحيين.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يوليو 2017)

*مشاركة اتحاد النساء الآشوري ناشطات من النساء العراقيات في لقاء مع رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي*



 


عشتار تيفي كوم/


 بغداد / سوزان يوخنا


  استقبل الدكتور سليم الجبوري رئيس مجلس  النواب العراقي ، يوم السبت الموافق 8 تموز  2017 في قصره بمنطقة الخضراء  وبحضور النائبتين ريزان شيخ دلير و رحاب العبودي وفد من ناشطات النساء  العراقيات من منظمات المجتمع المدني بمساهمة ومشاركة السيدة وايليت كوركيس  سكرتارية تحالف قرار 1325 ممثلة اتحاد النساء الآشوري ومجلس الاقليات  العراقية ضمن وفد النساء العراقيات.
   جاء اللقاء لمناقشة ما طرح مؤخرا في  البرلمان من مقترح تعديل القانون المذكور ، والنقاط التي حددها المختصين  خلال الندوة التي عقدها منتدى الاعلاميات العراقيات بالتعاون مع تحالف 1325  والاتحاد العربي للمرأة المتخصصة ، ضمن حملة منظمات المجتمع المدني، لسحب  مقترح تعديل قانون الاحوال الشخصية رقم 188 لسنة 1959، حيث تم تسليم رئيس  مجلس النواب البيان وقائمة التواقيع لحملة المطالبة بسحب مقترح قانون تعديل  قانون الاحوال الشخصية، حيث بلغت توقيعات الحملة اكثر من 2000 توقيع حي  والكتروني والتي سبق أن قامت ناشطات بتسليمها يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 6 تموز  الجاري الى اللجان المعنية في مجلس النواب ، والدراسات التي انجزت بهذا  الصدد .
   من جانبه عبر رئيس مجلس النواب الدكتور  سليم الجبوري عن تفهمه و تعاونه مع مطالب المجتمع المدني، وعد ما طرح من  تعديل يثير مخاوف أطراف وطنية وأممية حول ضمانات الحقوق والحريات التي  كفلها الدستور والمواثيق الدولية كما أنه يستند بالاساس على مادة دستورية  خلافية، وأضاف الجبوري بالقول: "سعيد للدور الذي يطلع به المجتمع المدني في  رصد كل ما هو يتعارض مع الدستور واعطاء المشورة الوافية لصناع القرار وانه  على اتم الاستعداد لمساعدة المنظمات بهذا الصدد ".








​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يوليو 2017)

*لقاء مع اصحاب المنازل المحروقة في تللسقف من اجل البدء باعمارها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 تللسقف – اعلام مكتب الاعمار الشمالي
 التقت لجنة الاعمار – المكتب الشمالي  التابع للرابطة الكلدانية مع اصحاب المنازل المحروقة في تللسقف يوم  الثلاثاء الماضي. وخلال اللقاء الذي اداره الاب سالار بوداغ المشرف على  اللجنة تم ايضاح الخطوات التي سيتم تنفيذها من اجل تهيئة تلك المنازل  للسكن.
 وستتم الافضلية اولا للعوائل الساكنة في العراق على ان يتم  اكمال باقي المنازل تباعا، حيث اجريت القرعة بين الحاضرين وسيتم التنفيذ  تباعا.
 وتللسقف بلدة كلدانية تقع الى الشمال الغربي من محافظة نينوى وتبعد عن مركزها حوالي 30 كم.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يوليو 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يهنئ السيد رائد جرجيس مدير الثقافة و الفنون السريانية في دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 بتاريخ 10/7/2017 قام وفد من المجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري بزيارة مديرية الثقافة و الفنون  السريانية في دهوك وضم الوفد الزائر كل من السيد شمس الدين كوركيس رئيس  المجلس والسيد فهمي يوسف عضو هيئة الرئاسة و السيدين عدنان عوديشو و غزوان  قس يونان عضواً المجلس وذلك لتقديم التهاني للسيد رائد جرجيس لتسنمه منصب  مدير الثقافة و الفنون السريانية في دهوك و في الوقت ذاته تمنى الوفد كل  النجاح و الموفقية لشخصه في هذه المهام خدمة لثقافة و فنون شعبنا بالشكل  الذي يليق بتاريخ و حضارة شعبنا المتجذرة في عمق ارض بيث نهرين العراق .













​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يوليو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بالقداس في كنيسة مار كوركيس بعنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 احتفل مساء الاحد 9/7/2017 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بالقداس في كنيسة مار كوركيس بعنكاوا/  أربيل وهي الكنيسة القديمة للبلدة، وعاونه فيه خوري الرعية الاب سالم ساكا  ومعاونه الاب زيا شابا والأب افرام كليانا مدير المعهد الكهنوتي البطريركي.
 وفي وعظته شرح غبطته انجيل الاحد عن شفاء المرأة الحدباء يوم السبت وفي  المجمع، كيف هذه المرأة بالرغم من علتها التزمت بواجبها الديني المقدس مما  لفت انتباه يسوع اليها وشفاها. كم مسيحي اليوم ملتزم بواجباته الدينية؟
 المرأة الحدباء مصابة منذ 18 سنة وشفاها يسوع من مصيبتها. نحن المسيحيين  مصابون أيضا بمرض التراجع والانقسام والتشرذم، علينا ان نستعيد وحدتنا  لتحصين وجودنا وحماية جغرافيتنا وتقوية حضورنا وادائنا بالرغم من تقلص  عددنا.
 انها لحظة تاريخية بعد انتصار قواتنا المسلحة على تنظيم داعش  الإرهابي وان نتعلم الدرس ونكسب وعيا جديدا لما بعد داعش ونخرج من  اختلافاتنا التي تكبلنا بها ونترجمها الى الوحدة والتضامن والمشاركة  بالافعال وليس بالاقوال.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يوليو 2017)

*المطران يلدو يشارك في حفل تخرج طلاب مركز الدراسات المشرقية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


  شاركَ سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو،  المعاون البطريركي، نيابة عن غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو في حفل  تخرج عدد من طلبة مركز الدراسات المشرقية في كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك في  بغداد مساء يوم الاثنين 10 تموز 2017، بحضور سعادة السفير البابوي سيادة  المطران البرتو اورتيغا مارتن وعدد من الاباء الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات  بالاضافة الى طلبة المعهد واهاليهم واصدقائهم.
 وفي كلمة المطران يلدو، شكر حضرة الاب  منصور المخلصي على تفانيه وخدمته لكنيسة العراق لسنين عديدة ولمركز  الدراسات المشرقية الذي هو تحت اشرافه المباشر، وقال اليوم نحن بحاجة الى  من يقيم ويثمن تراثنا المشرقي، كما شجع الطلاب على الاستمرار في البحث  والدراسة.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يوليو 2017)

*وسط الدمار.. كنيسة القديس توما في الموصل القديمة صامدة ونجت بأعجوبة من الدمار*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/


 كنيسة القديس توما الواقعة وسط مدينة الموصل القديمة التي شهدت معارك عنيفة نجت بأعجوبة من الدمار.
 المئذنة المائلة سقطت في النهاية
 دُمر جامع النوري ومئذنته المائلة  المشهورة، ولكن على بُعد شارعين منه، وفي مشهد مروع، لا تزال كنيسة القديس  توما القديمة في الموصل صامدة وسط الدمار لا توجد على واجهتها سوى بعض  الخدوش. كان الارهابيين قد رسموا دوائر سوداء على الأعمدة الرخامية السميكة  استعداداً لتدميرها، لكنهم لم يحظوا بالوقت أو الوسائل لتنفيذ مخططاتهم.  طبعاً، دُمرت الكنيسة من الداخل ونُهبت وغطتها الكتابات. لكن جدران الكنيسة  صمدت كتكريمٍ لبراعة البناة الذين شيدوها في القرن السابع.
 رحلات ذخائر القديس توما
 بدورها، نجت من الدمار ذخائر القديس توما  المحفوظة عادةً في الكنيسة. فكانت قد نُقلت إلى دير القديس متى منذ احتلال  الموصل في 9 يونيو 2014. هذه الذخائر التي تم العثور عليها في جدار في  كنيسة قديمة في المدينة سنة 1964 قد تعود عما قريب إلى دير القديس توما في  الموصل.
 القديس توما، مبشر الشرق
 يولي الكلدان الذين تعود إليهم هذه  الكنيسة أهمية خاصة للقديس توما الرسول الذي حمل لهم الإنجيل منذ القرن  الأول. يقول الأب نارساي سولاي، الكاهن الكلداني الذي يخدم في سارسيل (فال  دواز): “إنه شفيعنا”، معتبراً أن بقاء هذه الكنيسة رغم الدمار هو “علامة  رائعة” تكشف برأيه عن كنيسة مستمرة رغم كل شيء. ختاماً، يقول: “لنشكر  الله!”.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يوليو 2017)

*المونسنيور بونيفاس يدعو إلى اتّحاد الكنائس في العالم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - تيلي لوميار/


 بعد مشاركته في المؤتمر الّذي عقدته  مجموعة من الشّخصيّات والقوى والأحزاب المسيحيّة العراقيّة في العاصمة  البلجيكيّة بروكسل برعاية من الاتّحاد الأوروبّيّ لمناقشة أوضاع المسيحيّين  في سهل نينوى بعد مرحلة القضاء على "داعش"، والّذي دعا جميع الأطراف  للاتّحاد والعمل على دراسة وتحديد متطلّبات المرحلة الدّقيقة ما بعد داعش  الّذي هجّر المسيحيّين من أراضيهم وصادر ممتلكاتهم؛ توجّه المونسينيور شارل  كليمان بونيفاس خادم رعيّة القدّيس أنطونيوس البادوانيّ في بلجيكا، إلى  السويد، ليلبيّ دعوة الكنيسة السّريانيّة الأرثوذكسيّة، بشخص رئيس الأساقفة  مار ديوسقوروس بنيامين أطاش، في كاتدرائيّة مار أفرام في السويد، وليحتفلا  بالقدّاس الإلهيّ، بحضور ومشاركة الآباء والمؤمنين.
  في عظته لفت المونسينيور بونيفاس إلى  ضرورة دمجِ الشّعبِ السّريانيّ الأرثوذكسيّ بالمجتمع السّويديّ الدّمج  الصّحيح، لتبادل الإرث الكنسيّ الإيمانيّ ونشر الإيمان الحقيقيّ من خلال  الأعمال ومحبّة الآخر. ونوّه بمحبّة  كنيسة السويد وشعبها تجاه اللّاجئين  منذ نهاية ستّينات القرن الماضي. إذ فتحوا لهم كنائسهم، بل قلوبهم وبيوتهم  ممّا يدعونا لكي نعرفهم من ثمارهم الصّالحة.
 وحثّ المؤمنين بأن يكونوا مواطنين صالحين  في دولة السويد وأن يخدموا ويحبّوا هذا البلد الّذي أضحى بلدهم الجديد.  وواجبهم كمسيحيّين حقيقيّين، أن يحبّوا ويحترموا ويطيعوا كلّ سلطة لأنّ  القدّيس بولس يوصينا: "لأنّه ليس سلطان إلّا من الله." ونوّه أيضاً بتبوّء  العديد من المؤمنين السّريان الأرثوذكس مراكز عالية في مجالات عدّة منها  الطّبّ والمحاماة والتّعليم والسّياسة وغيرها.
 ومن جهة ثانية عرض المونسينيور بونيفاس  أزمة المسيحيّين الشّرقيّين، وكلّ ما يتعرّضون له من هجمات إرهابيّة على يد  التّنظيمات الإسلاميّة المتشدّدة، الّتي نكلّت بهم واقتلعتهم من جذورهم،  مؤكّداً أنّ الظلم مهما طال فإنّ يدَ الرّبّ ستغيّر مجرى التّاريخ نحو فجرٍ  جديدٍ، يبدأ بتضافر الجهود والتّعاون والتّضامن من أجل حلّ الأزمة.
 وفي الختام بارك المونسينيور بونيفاس  كافّة المؤمنين الحاضرين، بالزّيت المقدّس، ووزّع عليهم بالتّعاون مع  الشّمّاس فيليبوس الأيقونات المقدّسة والتّقويّات.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يوليو 2017)

*(60) عائلة تبدأ باعمار دورها وتهيء نفسها للعودة الى برطلة*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بهنام شابا شَمَنّي  
 اجتمعت لجنة الاعمار الكنسية في كنيسة  السريان الارثوذكس في برطلة صباح الجمعة 7 تموز الجاري، بمجموعة من أصحاب  الدور الراغبين بالعودة الى البلدة في قاعة الاجتماعات بمقر اللجنة في روضة  مار أفرام في برطلة.
 عُقد الاجتماع بحضور الاب يعقوب سعدي  والاب داود سليمان دوشا المشرفين على لجنة الاعمار وعدد من أعضاء اللجنة  وستون (60) شخصا من أصحاب الدور الذين تم إجراء الكشف الموقعي على دورهم من  قبل فرق المهندسين التابعة للجنة.
 وجرى خلال الاجتماع الذي أداره الاب يعقوب  سعدي توقيع تعهد من قبل أصحاب الدور يلزم الطرف الاول وهو الكنيسة باعمار  الدار بالطريقة التي يراها صاحب الدار مناسبة له، على أن يتعهد الطرف  الثاني وهو صاحب الدار بالعودة الى داره والسكن فيها بعد الانتهاء من  إعماره. هذا بالاضافة الى مجموعة من الاجراءات الادارية التي تتخذ بحق  الطرف الثاني في حالة الاخلال بتعهده. منها إعادة جميع المبالغ المصروفة  على إعمار الدار الى اللجنة، وعدم بيع وايجار الدار لفترة حددت بخمس سنوات  تبدأ من بعد الانتهاء بالاعمار.
 وأكد الاب يعقوب سعدي خلال حديثه الى  الحضور بان التعهد، هو تعهد إخلاقي أكثر مما هو قانوني ومع الكنيسة التي  نحترمها ونجلّها ووقفت الى جانبكم طيلة فترة التهجير وتواصل عملها معكم في  الاعمار أيضا.
 وأضاف التزامكم بهذا التعهد يعطي صورة  للمنظمات الداعمة التي تجاهد من اجل تأمين الاموال اللازمة لتغطية تكاليف  الاعمار، ويؤكد إنكم راغبون في العودة الى بلدتكم وإعادة بنائها من جديد،  معبرا عن أمله في وصول تخصيصات مالية جديدة الى اللجنة وفي أقرب وقت ليتمكن  من ينتظر دوره لاعمار داره. 
 وفي ختام حديثه أجاب الاب يعقوب على عدد من الاستفسارات والاسئلة التي طرحها الحضور.
 وفي نهاية اللقاء تم تسليم اصحاب الدور جدول بالكميات والكلف والمبالغ التي ستصرف لهم بعد الانتهاء من إعمار دورهم.
 يذكر انه كان قد جرى الاتفاق سابقا على أن  يقوم صاحب الدار باعمار داره عن طريق التنفيذ المباشر من قبله وفق جدول  مزود به بالفقرات الواجب اعمارها وكلفها.
 وكانت عملية الاعمار قد دُشنت رسميا في  سهل نينوى الجنوبي في مطلع أيار الفائت وقد انجزت بعض العوائل التي تم  اختيارها إعمار دورها بينما قاربت الاخرى على الانتهاء.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يوليو 2017)

*تهنئة البطريركية الكلدانية بتحرير الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 تهنئ الكنيسة الكلدانية الحكومة العراقية  والشعب، وأهالي الموصل وخصوصا القوات الأمنية الشجاعة بجميع اصنافها بتحرير  مدينة الموصل من تنظيم داعش الارهابي. هذا النصر دليل على ان مواجهة  التحديات تتطلب وحدة الجميع. كذلك تعبر الكنيسة الكلدانية في الوقت عينه عن  حزنها والمها للتضحيات البشرية من القوات المسلحة والمدنيين والدمار  الهائل في ايمن المدينة، ومعربة عن تضامنها معهم ومع كافة ضحايا الارهاب  الذي استهدف العراق. لربما حان وقت المصالحة والتسوية وبناء دولة مدنية  حديثة وقوية على أسس سليمة.
 ان شاء الله تستمر وحدة العراقيين بنفس  القوة والشراكة الفاعلة والحقيقية للقضاء على داعش واشباهه لتحصين بلدهم  وحماية أبنائه، وتوفير الأمن والأمان لهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يوليو 2017)

*العبادي خلال استقباله وفد مسيحيا: نطمح لعودة النازحين وخاصة المسيحيين لمنازلهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الان/
 استقبل رئيس مجلس الوزراء العراقي حيدر  العبادي وفدًا من المسيحيين من مدينة الموصل المحررة، حيث شدد أن طموح  الدولة يمكن بأن يعود ’جميع النازحين وأبناء الاديان والقوميات والمذاهب،  ومنهم الأخوة المسيحيون بشكل خاص، إلى بيوتهم في الموصل. فالرد الطبيعي على  داعش هو أن نتعايش معًا‘.
 وأضاف: ’إن تنوعنا فخر لنا، ويجب الحفاظ  عليه وإفشال مخطط داعش الذي أراد صبغ العراقيين بلون واحد وتمزيق وحدتهم  التي تعايشوا فيها منذ آلاف السنين‘، مؤكدًا أن واجبه ’هو حماية المواطنين،  وتقديم الخدمات لهم بغض النظر عن انتمائهم‘. وقال: ’في عنقي كمسؤول  التعامل مع جميع العراقيين دونما تمييز، ويجب أن يسود التعايش بين أبناء  نينوى‘.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يوليو 2017)

*جولة الوفد الاعلامي لقناة عشتار الفضائية في الساحل الايمن من الموصل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 قام الوفد الاعلامي لقناة عشتار الفضائية  برئاسة المدير العام للقناة رازميك مراديان صباح الاثنين 10/ 7/ 2017   بجولة في الساحل الايمن من مدينة الموصل، واستهل جولته بزيارة القادة  الميدانيين من جهاز مكافحة الارهاب ومن بينهم الفريق الركن عبد الغني  الاسدي قائد قوات  جهاز مكافحة الارهاب  والفريق الركن سامي العارضي قائد  القوات الخاصة الثالثة لجهاز مكافحة الارهاب واجرى مراسلنا فابيان نوئيل  لقاءين معهما تحدثا خلالهما عن سير المعارك في الساحل الايمن والساعات  الاخيرة لاعلان بيان النصرعلى عصابات داعش الارهابية  في معركة الموصل. هذه  اللقطات التي سجلتها عدسات قناة عشتار الفضائية في الموصل القديمة ولاول  مرة تظهر لنا حجم الدمار والخراب الذي حل بمناطق باب سنجار والسايلو  والمحطة القديمة والجامع النوري ومنارة الحدباء كما تظهر لنا قتلى دولة  الخرافة والذبح والقتل والتفخيخ.
 وخلال الجولة التقى مراسلنا ايضا بعدد من  ابطال جهاز مكافحة الارهاب والشرطة الاتحادية الذين تحدثوا عن سقوط دولة  الخرافة وانتهاء تنظيم داعش بفضل دماء الشهداء الابطال وأمهاتهم، وواصل  الوفد الاعلامي جولته في الموصل القديمة  حيث التقى مراسلنا ايضا بافراد  قافلة الدفاع المدني التي جاءت من الديوانية الى الموصل الحدباء لتدعم  المقاتلين الابطال لوجستيا وتقدم المساعدات للنازحين من المعارك، واثناء  الجولة ايضا سجلت كاميرات قناة عشتار لقطات لفرحة الجنود العراقيين الابطال  بالنصر قائلين "لقد انتهت دولة الخرافة والنصر آت في بقية المناطق بعون من  الله".
 ثم توجهت كاميرات قناة عشتار نحو كنيسة  مار توما و كنيسة الساعة القديمة في الموصل هذه الكنيسة التي فجرها داعش  الارهابي تمثل تأريخ المنطقة وتأريخ الموصل، وفي ختام الجولة التقى الوفد  الاعلامي لقناة عشتار الفضائية بالرائد الطبيب احمد حسين آمر وحدة الميدان  الطبية الثالثة لجهاز مكافحة الارهاب الذي تحدث عن كيفية استقبال الجرحى من  ساحة المعركة كما التقى الوفد الاعلامي بالدكتور عزيز ميسر القصاب من  دائرة صحة نينوى الذي يعمل في الخطوط الامامية مع طبابة جهاز مكافحة  الارهاب.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2017)

*المطران بطرس موشي يطالب العبادي تسليم الملف الامني في بلدات سهل نينوى المسيحية بيد ابنائها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - برطلي نت/
 طالب سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي  رئيس اساقفة الموصل وكركوك واقليم كردستان للسريان الكاثوليك في رسالة  سلمها الى رئيس الوزراء الدكتور حيدر العبادي خلال لقائه معه اول أمس  الاثنين في مقر قيادة عمليات نينوى بالموصل، طالب بمشاركة الحكومة العراقية  في إعمار البلدات والقرى المسيحية في سهل نينوى الى جانب حملة الاعمار  التي تقوم بها بعض الجهات الخيرية  والمنظمات الكنسية. 

 وكان  المطران بطرس موشي مع وفد مسيحي قد التقى بالدكتور حيدر العبادي خلال زيارة  الاخير الى الموصل لمشاركة القوات العراقية افراحها في انتصارها في  معركتها ضد تنظيم داعش الارهابي واعلانه منها النصر النهائي وتحرير مدينة  الموصل بالكامل.

 وطالب المطران موشي في رسالته ايضا تسليم الملف  الامني للبلدات المسيحية في سهل نينوى (بغديدا/قره قوش، كرمليس، برطلة) الى  القوات المسيحية، وحدات سهل نينوى NPU وقوة حراسات سهل نينوى NPGF.  وبتفعيل مقررات مؤتمر بروكسل المنعقد مؤخرا في مقر الاتحاد الاوربي في  العاصمة البلجيكية بروكسل التي من اهمها استحداث محافظة سهل نينوى تضم جميع  المكونات التي تعيش في هذا السهل. 
 وختم رئيس اساقفة الموصل رسالته  بنبذه لكل مشاهد العنف والحرب والطائفية داعيا الى العيش اخوة بجميع  مسمياتنا الدينية والقومية في وطن واحد اسمه العراق، كما شكر القوات  المسلحة من الجيش والبيشمركة والقوات المتجحفلة معها المشاركة في تحرير قرى  وبلدات سهل نينوى. 

  هذا وضم الوفد المسيحي بالاضافة الى المطران  مار بطرس موشي، الاب مجيد عطالله سكرتير المطران والاب جورج جحولا رئيس  لجنة الاعمار في بغديدا، وداود باباوي عضو مجلس محافظة نينوىً ودريد حكمت  زوما مستشار محافظ نينوىً لشؤون المسيحيين والعميد بهنام عبوش مستشار وحدات  حماية سهل نينوى NPU والعقيد جواد سكريا امر الوحدات وكالة والعميد فارس  عبد الاحد منسق المحافظة مع الأبرشيات وقائمقامي قضاء الحمدانية نيسان  كرومي وتلكيف باسم بلّو والمحامي يوحانا توايا المسؤول في منظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2017)

*اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان يستضيف الحقوقي والمهتم بشؤون الأقليات هوكر جتو شيخة‏*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا
 الأقليات... لا زالت مهمشة , فمن ينصفها ؟
 يفتقر القانون الدولي إلى تعريف واضح  ومتفق عليه لمصطلح «الأقلية» وذلك على الرغم من الجهود الحثيثة المبذولة من  قبل خبراء حقوقيين وقانونيين. ومع ذلك يمكن بشكل عام أن نطلق  المصطلح على  مجموعة من الأشخاص في وضع عددي أو سياسي غير مهيمن في دولة ما، تجمع بينهم  صفات مشتركة، سواء أكانت لغوية أو عرقية أو اجتماعية أو ثقافية،
 ولا يشير الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان  إلى مصطلح الأقلية بشكل صريح، غير أن  مواده الثلاثين تتضمن العديد من  البنود ذات الصلة المباشرة بحقوق الأقليات ولاسيما الحرية الدينية  والمساواة. فقد أكدت مادته الأولى على أن «يولد جميع الناس أحراراً متساوين  في الكرامة والحقوق». وجاء في المادة السابعة «كل الناس سواسية أمام  القانون ولهم الحق في التمتع بحماية متكافئة عنه دون أية تفرقة، كما أن لهم  جميعا الحق في حماية متساوية ضد أي تميز يخل بهذا الإعلان وضد أي تحريض  على تمييز كهذا». وأكدّت المادة 18 بأنّ «لكل شخص الحق في حرية التفكير  والضمير والدين، ويشمل هذا الحق حرية تغيير ديانته أو عقيدته «. وتجدر  الإشارة لما للاعتراف بحق تغيير الدين من أهمية، وخاصة في الدول ذات  الثقافة الإسلامية التي لا تزال تشريعاتها تفرض تقييدات كثيرة في هذا  الإطار.
 حول هذه المفاهيم استضاف اتحاد الأدباء  والكتاب السريان الحقوقي والمهتم بشؤون الأقليات هوكر جتو شيخة‏ وذلك مساء  يوم الثلاثاء 11 تموز 2017 .
 وقد رحب في بداية اللقاء الإعلامي أكد  مراد نائب رئيس الاتحاد بالضيف وشكره على تلبية الدعوة للقاء مع نخبة  مختارة من أبناء شعبنا لكي يتعرفوا من خلالكم عن بعض ما يتعلق بموضوع  الأقليات وبعض الأمور الثقافية والسياسية .
 الأديب روند بولص رئيس اتحاد الأدباء  والكتاب السريان , رحب هو الآخر بالضيف والحضور وقال : نلتقي هذا اليوم  بشخصية كردية وناشط مدني لحقوق الإنسان له حضور فاعل في الكثير من النشاطات  والفعاليات التي تتعلق بموضوع الأقليات ومنظمات المجتمع المدني , كحقوقي  وقانوني متمرس له الكثير من المواقف التي يشهد لها في الدفاع عن حقوق أهلنا  في قول الحقيقة .
 الحقوقي هوكر جتو تحدث عن القوانين التي  صدرت عن المنظمة الدولية والتي لا تشير صراحة إلى ما يتعلق بالأقليات وحقوق  الأشخاص :  أمّا الإعلان بشأن حقوق الأشخاص المنتمين إلى أقليات قومية أو  أثنية وإلى أقليات دينية ولغوية الذي تم اعتماده في 1992 يعتبر الصك الدولي  الوحيد الذي يختص بشكل حصري بحقوق الأقليات ,  وقد استند هذا الإعلان في  صياغته بشكل أساسي إلى المادة 27 من العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية  والسياسية والمتعلقة بحقوق الأقليات. وتمتاز مواده التسعة بجرأتها من ناحية  فرضها التزامات على عاتق الدول من أجل ضمان احترام حقوق الأقليات، من  الناحية الأولى، وكذلك الاعتراف بالهوية الجمعية للأقليات وليس فقط بالحقوق  الفردية للأشخاص المنتمين إليها.
 وأضاف :  صحيح أنّه ليس للإعلانات الدولية  لحقوق الإنسان أية قوة قانونية ملزمة للدول وذلك على عكس الاتفاقيات  الدولية، إلى أنه لا يجوز التقليل من أهميتها وخاصة من الناحية المعنوية،  ولا سيما ترسيخ الأرضية التي تُبنى عليها لاحقاً الاتفاقيات الدولية.  وغالباً ما تتقدم الحقوق المنصوص عليها في هذه الإعلانات مقارنةً مع مضمون  الاتفاقيات التي تتشدد الدول في صياغتها.
 وعن حقوق الأقليات في الدستور العراقي قال  جتو : وفي الحديث عن حقوق الأقليات في ظل الدستور الصادر عام 2005 فإننا  نكون في ظل حماية الدستور أي أن المساس بها أو خرقها ونسيانها أو تجاهلها  يفقد الدولة إحدى سماتها الأساسية بجعلها ديمقراطية محايدة ، وقد عرج  الدستور على حقوق ووضع الأقليات من منظور المواطنة.
  وقد نص في المادة الرابعة عشر « بأن  العراقيون متساوون أمام القانون دون تمييز بسبب الجنس او العرق او القومية  او الأصل او اللون او الدين او المذهب او المعتقد او الرأي او الوضع  الاقتصادي او الاجتماعي « ويلاحظ بأن استخدام مفردة « العراقيون متساوون «  دلالة واضحة على مساواة الأقليات أمام القانون وعدم التفرقة في المعاملة  بين أبناء الشعب العراقي لأي اعتبار واحترام رغباتهم وخصوصياتهم الدينية ,  ورغم كل هذا هناك الكثير من المواد في الدستور معطلة , ومواد أخرى تلغي  بعضها البعض .
 وفي ختام حديثه شكر الإعلامي أكد مراد على  ما جاء فيها من أفكار فاتحا المجال أمام الحضور لطرح أفكارهم ومداخلاتهم  حول ما جاء بحديث الحقوقي هوكر جتو , حيث أجاب على كل ما ورد من أسئلة  وأجاب عليها شاكرا الحضور على دقة  أطروحاتهم .
 وفي اختتام الأمسية قدم الضيف مجوعة من  الإصدارات الخاصة بالأقليات إلى رئيس اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان  وبالمقابل استلم أيضا مجوعة من المطبوعات الخاصة بالاتحاد , كما قدم  الدكتور المهندس رمزي روفائيل برواري مدير إدارة جمعية حدياب للكفاءات كتاب  " مستقبل المكونات العرقية في سهل نينوى بعد التحرير " وهو من إصدارات  الجمعية .


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2017)

*الدراسة السريانية تشارك في الندوة الخاصة بازالة الاثار السلبية عن الاطفال في المناطق المحررة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد – اعلام المديرية / ابراهيم اسحق
 عقدت الدائرة البرلمانية للامانة العامة  لمجلس النواب اجتماعا تحضيريا للندوة الخاصة بازالة الاثار السلبية عن  الاطفال والشباب في المناطق المحررة من عصابات داعش الارهابية، تراسه  الدكتورة اشواق الجبوري عضو لجنة الخدمات في مجلس النواب وحضره ممثلين عن  وزارات الداخلية وحقوق الانسان والصحة والخارجية والتربية ومنظمات المجتمع  المدني وشبكة الاعلام العراقي. وذلك على القاعة الدستورية في مجلس النواب  يوم الاثنين 10 تموز الجاري.
 وشاركت ممثلة وزارة التربية السيدة فلورنس  بهنام مدير قسم الاعداد والاشراف والتدريب في المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية، في الاجتماع الذي ناقش سبل ازالة الاثار السلبية من الاطفال  والشباب في المناطق المحررة من دنس داعش الاجرامي.
 كما ناقش المجتمعون الاليات والسبل لتذليل  الصعوبات الي تواجه هذه الشرائح ووضع الخطط لمعالجة اوضاعهم، واهم ما تضمن  الاجتماع كان حول منح الاطفال الذين ولدوا في المناطق المحتلة من قبل داعش  الارهابي الجنسية العراقية وتقويم سلوكهم، ووضع خطة لاعادة تاهيل  المحافظات المنكوبة من خلال مسح الاثار السلبية وتعظيم الجوانب الايجابية  بالاضافة الى معالجة الجانب الفكري والتركيز على دور الاسرة ومفهوم  المواطنة، وايضا تم نقاش محاور اخرى كمعالجة الصدمات التي تعرض لها الاطفال  والشباب وفتح مراكز استشارية نفسية لمعالجتهم ضمانا لعدم عودتهم للانحراف،  كذلك تفعيل دور المرشد التربوي في المدارس.
 يشار الى ان مدينة الموصل تحررت رسميا من  داعش الارهابي في 10 تموز 2017 بفضل جهود وتضحيات الجيش العراقي والحشد  الشعبي وجميع العراقيين لمدى ثلاث سنوات، محققين النصر الكبير على داعش  الارهابي.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2017)

*من على فضائية سورويو [SUROYO] حميد مُراد يدعو لتأسيس هيئة وطنية لمناهضة التطرف والعنف*





 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - من المعيب في بلد عريق مثل العراق تهان وتصادر فيه حقوق الاقليات.
 -  داعش يعني القتل والدمار والاغتصاب وهدر كرامة الانسان.
 - اهمية وجود فريق قانوني مختص لكل من يعمل في الشأن العام.
 - شعبنا لديه الخوف من المجهول لمستقبله في الوطن.
 - من ارتكب الجرائم بحق الشعب يجب احالتهم الى القضاء.
 - لا معنى للتسويات اذا كان المقصود منها تسجيل كل ما جرى ضدَّ مجهول وغلق الملفّ.
  استضاف الاعلامي رمزي هرمز ياكو في  برنامجه السياسي الأسبوعي (إلى أين) الذي يبث عبر فضائية سورويو تي في  (SUROYO. TV ) رئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية حميد مراد.
  واجاب مراد على الاسئلة التي تركزت على  معاناة الاقليات لا سيما ابناء الشعب المسيحي في العراق .. ولمتابعة اللقاء  يرجى زيارة الرابط.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=oOhfn_zio_4

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 13/تموز/2017
www.ihrsusa.net

​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2017)

*المرصد الآشوري : المحكمة الثورية الايرانية تحكم على رجل دين آشوري بالسجن عشرة اعوام  *




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/

 علم مراقبو المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان  بقيام قاضي المحكمة الثورية في ايران يوم الجمعة المصادف في 7 تموز/ يوليو  2017  بإصدار احكام تقضي بسجن رجل الدين الآشوري القس فكتور بيث تمرز ومعه   اثنين من اتباع كنيسته بعشر سنوات بالإضافة إلى منعهم بعدها مغادرة إيران  لمدة عامين، وجاءت هذه الاحكام القضائية على خلفية اتهامهم بالعمل " ضد  الأمن القومي من خلال انشطة مسيحية " .

 هذا وكانت قوة من الأمن الإيراني قد داهمت  منزل القس الآشوري فكتور بيث تمرز بتاريخ 26 كانون الثاني/ديسمبر2014  اثناء احياءهم هو وعائلته مع مجموعة من الأصدقاء قداس عيد ميلاد السيد  المسيح، بحجة التجمع الغير قانوني. وانتهى بهم الأمر إلى اعتقال الكاهن  تمرز والسيدين هادغŒ عسگرغŒ وکاوغŒان فلاح محمدغŒ، وهما من معتنقي الديانة  المسيحية الجدد. واقتيدوا إلى سجن EVIN  في العاصمة الإيرانية طهران، الذي  أصبح يعتبر وخصوصا بعد الثورة الإسلامية، من أكبر المعتقلات السياسية في  البلاد، حيث تمارس فيه شتى انواع التعذيب بحق المعتقلين.

 إننا في المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان  وبينما نعلن تضامننا مع القس الآشوري فكتور بيث تمرز واصدقائه، فإننا في  الوقت ذاته نستنكر وبشدة ما يرتكب في جمهورية إيران الإسلامية من انتهاكات  متكررة للحقوق والحريات التي كفلتها المواثيق و العهود الدولية، و منها  حرية الدين و المعتقد و كذلك حرية ممارسة الشعائر الدينية المكفولتين  بالمادة 18 من الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان لعام 1948. و كذلك نص  المادتان 1 و 8 من إعلان الأمم المتحدة للقضاء على جميع أشكال التعصب أو  التميز القائمين على أساس الدين أو المعتقد.

 12 تموز/ يوليو 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق يبحث المشاكل الخدمية في سهل نينوى مع وزيرة الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات العامة*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  التقى النائب رائد اسحق الاربعاء 5 تموز  الجاري وزيرة الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات العامة الدكتورة آن نافع أوسي في  مقر الوزارة في بغداد. وتم خلال اللقاء مناقشة المشاكل الخدمية التي تعاني  منها المناطق المحررة في سهل نينوى وامكانية تطوير ما متوفر منها أو ايجاد  بدائل عنها. وقدم النائب اسحق للسيدة الوزير شرحا لبعض هذه المشاكل منها  مشروع المجاري المنفذ من قبل الوزارة في برطلة وبغديدا / قره قوش والذي  توقفت الاعمال فيه بسبب داعش وترك مسار المجاري دون تبليط أو تسوية مما شكل  عائقا أمام سير المركبات، لذا طالب النائب رائد اسحق باكمال الخطة التي  بدأتها الوزارة وهي صب مسار هذا المشروع عن طريق تخصيص مبالغ اضافية بعد ان  كانت قد قامت بتبليط 6كم من هذا المسار في برطلة، بالاضافة الى تبليط  الشوارع الاخرى المتضررة من جراء العمليات العسكرية.
 كما تحدث النائب اسحق عن مشروع ماء  السلامية الذي يزود ماء الشرب لمناطق قره قوش وبرطلة وبعشيقة وكافة القرى  الاخرى الواقعة على مساره والذي لا يلبي حاجة المنطقة بعد التوسع الكبير  الذي حدث فيها، وامكانية إقامة مشروع آخر يمتد من سد الموصل الى بعشيقة  فبرطلة. وذكرت السيدة الوزير ان هناك خطة لتطوير المشروع الحالي وهناك  دراسة ايضا لانشاء مشروع آخر يلبي حاجة المنطقة من المياه.
 كما طالب النائب رائد اسحق بتخصيص سيارة  كابسة للنفايات للقسم البلدي في بلدة تللسقف أثر مطالبة من اهلها خلال  زيارته الاخيرة الى البلدة. ووجهت السيدة الوزير على الفور الجهات المعنية  في بلديات نينوى في اتصالها معهم بتخصيص هذه السيارة الى البلدة المذكورة.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2017)

*وفد الاتحاد الاشوري العالمي- فرع استراليا يزور قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتأريخ 11 تموز 2017، قام وفد من الإتحاد  الآشوري العالمي ـ  فرع أستراليا، بزيارة قداسة مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا ،  بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية.
 ترأس وفد الإتحاد السيد هرمز شاهين ـ   نائب السكرتير العام للإتحاد الآشوري العالمي برفقة كل من السادة: ديفيد  ديفيد، رئيس إئتلاف الجمعيات الآشورية الأسترالية، وسيمون عيسفيان: عضو  الهيئة التنفيذية للإتحاد الآشوري العالمي، وجونسون جيكوب، وبين جبرو،  أعضاء اللجنة المركزية للإتحاد. وشارك في الإجتماع كل من غبطة مار ميليس  زيا: مطران أبرشيات أستراليا، نيوزيلندا ولبنان، ونيافة مار أبريس يوخنا:  أسقف أبرشية أربيل، ونيافة مار نرسي بنيامين أسقف أبرشية إيران في كنيسة  المشرق الآشورية.
 قدم الوفد لقداسة البطريرك: مار كيوركيس  الثالث، وللمطارنة، وللأساقفة الأجلاء أطيب التمنيات، بمناسبة زيارتهم  التأريخية لإستراليا، وطلب الوفد من الرب أن يحميهم ويقيهم ويهدي كنيسة  المشرق الرسولية المقدسة.  وتحادث كلا الطرفين في أمور تعني بأوضاع أبناء  شعبنا، والتحديات والصعوبات التي تواجههم في موطنهم أو في بلاد المهجر.  وإستمع قداسته كذلك للتوضيحات المفصلة عن فعاليات الإتحاد الآشوري العالمي  في أستراليا.
 في نهاية الزيارة، قدم وفد الإتحاد، جزيل  شكره لقداسة البطريرك لمنحه فرصة اللقاء به ولجهده المتواصل في خدمة ورعاية  كنيسة المشرق، وتمنى له طيب الإقامة بين بني رعيته في إستراليا والنجاح في  خدمة مصالح كنيسة المشرق المقدسة الآشورية.

 المكتب الثقافي والاعلامي
 للاتحاد الاشوري العالمي- فرع استراليا






​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2017)

*بشار الكيكي رئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى يزور البطريرك ساكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 زار ظهر الثلاثاء 11/7/2017 السيد بشار  كيكي، رئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى مقر البطريركية الصيفي ببلدة عنكاوا/ أربيل  واستقبله غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو. وتناول اللقاء وضع  بلدات سهل نينوى/ خط القوش من الناحية الإدارية والأمنية والخدمية ومساعي  الكنيسة في عملية اصلاح البيوت وتشجيع الناس على العودة الى بيوتهم  واعمالهم. حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران ميخائيل مقدسي، مطران ابرشية القوش  والسيد مروان بطرس ججي المستشار القانوني.






​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2017)

*برعاية قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، اختتام أعمال المؤتمر العالمي الرابع لشباب كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في يوم الاحد المصادف 9/7/2017، اختتمت  اعمال المؤتمر العالمي الرابع لشباب كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني والذي  جرى بمشاركة وفود من شباب الكنيسة من العراق، لبنان، الهند، نيوزلندا  وأستراليا.
  وكانت اعمال المؤتمر قد انطلقت يوم  الأربعاء المصادف 5/7/2017، تحت شعار" قطرات من النعمة"، في كنيسة القديسين  مار بطرس وبولس، حيث أفتتح قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا،  بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم، أعمال المؤتمر  بصلاة الرمشا ،  اعقبها الانتقال الى قاعة الكنيسة حيث القيت فيها الكلمات التالية:
 كلمة ممثل وفد العراق، السيد آشور ربان
 كلمة ممثل وفد لبنان، السيد نينوس عودة
 كلمة الراهبة الدكتورة جنسي، ممثلة وفد الهند
 كلمة البروفسور رفعت عبيد، رئيس قسم الدراسات السامية والمحاضر لقسم الدراسات العربية والاسلامية في جامعة سيدني
 كملة غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا
 كلمة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا
  ورافق قداسته في هذا الافتتاح، غبطة  المطران مار ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي لابرشيات استراليا، نيوزلندا  ولبنان، ونيافة الاسقف مار نرساي بنيامين، أسقف الكنيسة في ايران، ونيافة  الاسقف مار أبرس يوخنا، اسقف كنيسة في اربيل والمعاون البطريركي للكنيسة،  ولاحقاً وصل غبطة المطران مار أبرم موكان، الوكيل البطريركي للكنيسة  لابرشيتي الهند والامارات.
  وفي اليومين التاليين للمؤتمر، الخميس  والجمعة، المصادفين   6-7/7/2017 انطلقت سلسلة محاضرات للمشاركين في أروقة  الجامعة التكنلوجية في سيدني، حيث القيت المحاضرات التالية على المؤتمرين:

 يوم الخميس
 الاركذياقون نينوس إيليا
 The Grace of God bestowed on  the Church
 الخور أسقف نرساي يوخانس
 Understanding the Pauline Canon
  القس نيل مكو
 The Gift of Grace
 الشماس موريس داود
 Grace, Conversion, and Rebuke
 الراهبة الدكتورة جينسي 
 Vocation to Spiritual and Religious
  يوم الجمعة
 الأستاذ الدكتور رفعت عبيد
 A collection of Acrostic Admoitions in Syriac attributed to St Ephrem the Syrian
  نيافة الاسقف الدكتور مار أبرس يوخنا
 The Birth of spirituality in the Assyrian Church of the East ( from the beginning of the Apostolic Age to the 4th century AD(
  نيافة الاسقف مار نرساي بنيامين
 The appointment of individuals for the service of the church and the Grace of God
  نيافة الاسقف الدكتور مار أبرم موكان
 The History of Monasticism in the Church  of the East from the 4th to the 9th century (from Mar Awgin Thuvana to  Mar Toma, Bishop of Marga)
  قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا
 South East Turkey: Sites, History, and Relevance
  وفي يوم الاحد المصادف 9/7/2017 أقيم حفل  ختام المؤتمر حيث قدم قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا ميداليات  المشاركة على جميع المحاضرين والمشاركين من شباب وشابات الكنيسة في حفل  أقيم في قاعة أديسا، بعد الانتهاء من قداس تذكار القديس مار يوسف خنانيشو.
  يذكر ان كنيسة المشرق الآشورية وفي  سينودسها الأخير الذي انعقد في أربيل، قد اختار الخور اسقف نرساي يوخانس،  سكرتير مطرانية الكنيسة في سيدني والمشرف الروحي لجمعية شباب وجمعية أطفال  الكنيسة، ككاهن مسؤول على رعاية جمعيات شباب كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في  العالم.
  ثم ألقى قداسته، والى جانب غبطة المطران  مار ميلس زيا، كلمتين منفصلتين في المناسبة، قدما من خلالها شكرهما الى  الخور اسقف نرساي يوخانس على كل التحضيرات التي قام بها لانجاح المؤتمر،  وعبرا من خلالها عن سعادتهما لرؤية شباب وشابات الكنيسة، عماد المستقبل وسر  نهضتها، يشاركون في مؤتمر شبابي عالمي، وعن رغبتهما في توسيع احتضان  الكنيسة للشباب لتشمل بقية الدول لزرع روح الحماس والعمل في الشباب.
  واكدا ايضاً، على ضرورة ان يتبؤا الشباب  مكانتهم الصحيحة والعليا في المجتمعات التي يعيشون فيها، دراسياً ووظيفياً  لغرض دعم ركائز الكنيسة والأمة الاشورية.
  جدير بالذكر، ان كنيسة المشرق الآشورية  في سيدني وتحت رعاية غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، تسعى، الى جانب رعايتها  للفئات العمرية الأخرى، الى رعاية شباب الكنيسة من خلال انعقاد مؤتمر خاص  بهم، كل سنتين، لتقوية الاواصر وزيادة التواصل مع جذور كنيستهم وامتهم  الآشورية، ليكونوا قادة في المستقبل، وطليعتها في المثل العليا، لانهم مصدر  حيويتها وعطاءها المتجدد، ونبضها الممتد في كل اتجاه.

 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2017)

*رسالة شكر من كاثوليكوس عموم الأرمن كاريكين الثاني الى رئيس الجمهورية العراقية على تخصيص مقعد للأرمن في  مجلس النواب العراقي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 ذكر الموقع الرسمي لرئاسة الجمهورية  العراقية أن رئيس جمهورية العراق الدكتور فؤاد معصوم استقبل في قصر السلام  ببغداد يوم الخميس 13/7/2017 المطران آفاك آسادوريان رئيس طائفة الأرمن  الارثوذكس في العراق، ناقلاً رسالة شكر من قداسة كاريكين الثاني كاثوليكوس  عموم الأرمن عبر فيها عن شكره وتقديره للرئيس معصوم على تخصيص مقعد (كوتا)  للأرمن في  قانون انتخابات مجلس النواب المقترح والمقدم الى البرلمان  العراقي، مثمنا جهود سيادته من أجل احلال الوحدة والحوار والتفاهم بين  العراقيين فضلا عن تأمين الاستقرار والتعاضد بين جميع المكونات لمجابهة  التحديات والاخطار  الراهنة. وفيما أكد الرئيس معصوم أن الأرمن مكون أصيل  له جذور عميقة في بلادنا، فضلاً عن مساهماتهم في إغناء تاريخ وثقافة  العراق، مبدياً استعداداته للمضي قدماً في مساندة المطالب المشروعة للمكون  الأرمني. وقدم المطران آفاك آسادوريان التهنئة إلى رئيس الجمهورية بمناسبة  انتصارات الشعب العراقي في الموصل على داعش الارهابي، مؤكدا أهمية الدعم  الذي يقدمه سيادته للمكون الأرمني في جميع المجالات.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق يطالب وزارة التربية بمنح الحقوق المالية والوظيفية لمنتسبي مديرية تربية نينوى من النازحين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق

 طالب النائب رائد اسحق وزارة التربية بمنح  الحقوق المالية والوظيفية للموظفين من النازحين والمهجرين قسرا من منتسبي  مديرية تربية نينوى.
 جاء ذلك في الطلب المقدم من قبله الى رئيس  مجلس النواب العراقي الدكتور سليم الجبوري يدعوه فيه الى مفاتحة وزارة  التربية لمنح موظفيها من منتسبي المديرية اعلاه العلاوات السنوية والدرجات  الوظيفية التي يستحقونها منذ حزيران 2014. وأكد النائب اسحق في طلبه أن  الموظفين المذكورين كانوا ولازالوا مستمرين بالخدمة في المواقع البديلة  طيلة الفترة السابقة رغم ظروف التهجير والنزوح الصعبة التي كانوا يمرون  بها. لذا والقول للنائب رائد اسحق وبحسب الطلب على الجهات الحكومية توجيه  الشكر لهم ومنحهم حقوقهم القانونية.






​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2017)

*السفير العراقي وديع بتي حنا: النصر في تحرير الموصل هو نصر في معركة حماية العالم من داعش*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 ذكر السفير العراقي في كوريا الجنوبية  وديع بتي حنا إن نصر العراق في تحرير الموصل هو نصر ليس لصالح العراق فقط  بل من أجل حماية العالم من انتشار خلايا ارهابية من القوى الارهابية، موكدا  على انتصار العراق في تحرير الموصل التي بقيت أكثر من 3 سنوات تحت حكم  الارهاب .
 وجاء تعليق السفير وديع هذا أثناء مؤتمر  صحفي عقده في مبنى السفارة بمشاركة وسائل الاعلام المحلية في كوريا بعد ظهر  اليوم بمناسبة تحرير الموصل بتاريخ 10 يوليو 2017م. وقال ان النصر الكبير  الذي حققته قوات الأمن العراقية جاء نتيجة للجهود المبذولة من جميع الاطراف  العسكرية من بما فيها الجيش والشرطة والبشيميرغا والحشود الشعبية  والعشائرية وقوات مكافحة الارهاب مما ضمنت تحرير الموصل من تنظم الدولة  الاسلامية (داعش) الذي ظل يمارس جرائم القتل وذبح المدنيين واغتصاب النساء  وبيعهن وغيرها من الجرائم اللا انسانية .
 وقال حنا " إن العراق قاتل نيابة عن  العالم لان هذا النظام يستهدف العالم بشكل دائم واعضاء هذا التنظيم يحملون  المئات من الجنسيات المختلفة وهم يمثلون قنابل مؤقوتة في البلدان  والمجتمعات اذا سمحت لهم فرصة العودة الى الدول التي قدموا منها لذلك لا  نعتبر ان النصر الذي حققناه في تحرير الموصل هو نصر للعراق فقط بل هو نصر  العالم أجمع".
 وقدم السفير شرحا حول سير عملية تحرير  الموصل، قائلا إنها استغرقت لمدة حوالي 9 أشهر منذ أكتوبر العام الماضي،  وكانت المعركة ليست سهلة حيث طالت المعركة بسبب استخدام داعش لسكان الموصل  كدروع بشرية، وعلى وجه الخصوص، في الضفة اليمنى من نهر دجلة ، حيث احتجزت  داعش أكثر من 100 عائلة في شوارع الموصل وهددت بقتلهم في حالة مهاجمتهم الا  ان القوات الأمنية تمكنت من معالجة الموقف والقضاء على الارهابيين وتخليص  الرهائن المدنيين. حتى تم تحرير الموصل مساء يوم الاثنين الموافق 10 يوليو.
 وعبر السفير عن شكره لجميع قوات التحالف  الدولي التي لعبت دورا هاما لتوفير غطاء جوي وتقديم التعزيزات العسكرية  والدول التي شاركت في تقديم الدعم الانساني للاجئين والدعم اللوجستي للقوات  الامنية العراقية، وأضاف حنا أن المعركة العراقية كانت معركة انسانية في  المقام الأول.
 وأضاف حنا أيضا "بصفتي السفير العراقي في  كوريا أتقدم بشكري على الأدوار والمواقف التي لعبتها كوريا الجنوبية عبر  المنظمات الدولية في دعم العراقيين في حربها ضد داعش".
 وأكد السفير على أن تحرير الموصل نقطة  بداية حث المجتمع الدولي والدول الحليفة والصديقة على تقديم مزيد من الدعم  للعراق في القسم الثاني من المعركة وهي معركة اعادة الاعمار والاستقرار في  هذه المناطق المحررة حتى يتمكن النازحون من العودة إلى ديارهم، لان النصر  لا يكتمل الا بعودة النازحين ، مضيفا أن رئيس الوزراء العراقي أصدر  تعليماته لقوات الامن العراقية لتنظيف الساحات قبالة الضفة اليمنى من نهر  دجلة، من الالغام والمتفجرات ولتسليم المدينة الى الحكومة وقوات الشرطة  المحلية في المدينة لتتولى زمام الامور فيها.
 في الختام ، أكد السفير، على الحاجة الى  تضافر جهود المجتمع الدولي لمحاربة الارهاب واصفا اياه بأنه لا يقتصر على  العراق فحسب، بل على جميع انحاء العالم، الأمر الذي يتطلب الاهتمام بهذا  الأمر واعتبار قضية النازحين في الموصل ككارثة انسانية وايلاء الاهتمام  والدعم الانساني اللازم لهم.
 يشار الى أن السفارة تخطط للاحتفال بهذه  المناسبة وهذا الانجاز في تنظيم دعوة تدعو إليها أعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي  وأبناء الجالية العراقية وأصدقاء الشعب الكوري ، وسبق أن فتحت السفارة دفتر  التهاني منذ يوم أمس الثلاثاء في إطار اعداد الخطة للاحتقال لهذه المناسبة  هذا الانجاز .


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يوليو 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يستقبل السيد أندرو دوران من منظمة الدفاع عن المسيحيين idc*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 استقبل السيد فهمي يوسف عضو هيئة رئاسة  المجلس الشعبي السيد أندرو من منظمة الدفاع عن حقوق المسيحيين idc التي  تتخذ من العاصمة الامريكية واشنطن مقرا لها و بحضور السيدين عدنان عوديشو و  غزوان قس يونان عضوا المجلس حيث تم خلال هذا اللقاء التباحث في الامور و  القضايا التي تهم واقع و مستقبل أبناء شعبنا وكذلك تم التطرق الى أخر  المستجدات السياسية في العراق و اقليم كوردستان و تأثيرها على شعبنا و  تطلعاته المشروعة ضمن الدستور العراقي و مسودة دستور أقليم كوردستان حيث  أكد المجلس الشعبي على ضرورة إيصال مطاليب أبناء شعبنا ضمن الورقة الموقعة  من احزاب شعبنا الى كافة المحافل الدولية للحصول على الضمانات الدولية  للوصول الى ألاهداف المشروعة و المنشودة التي يطالب أبناء شعبنا للعيش في  ارض الاباء و الاجداد في أجواء المواطنة الحقة تسودها قيم التسامح و قبول  الاخر و التساوي في الحقوق و الواجبات .


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يوليو 2017)

*وزير الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات والاشغال العامة تزور ناحية برطلة*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  زارت وزير الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات  والاشغال العامة د. المهندسة آن نافع أوسي مع وفد وزاري ضم عددا من المدراء  العامين في الوزارة ناحية برطلة. وكان في استقبالها اثناء الزيارة التي  جرت عصر اليوم الجمعة النائب القاضي رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب العراقي  والاب يعقوب سعدي وعلي محمد فتحي مدير ناحية برطلة، وعقدت خلال زيارتها  اجتماعا موسعا ضم أيضا مدير بلديات محافظة نينوى ومدير بلدية برطلة ومديري  الدوائر الخدمية في الناحية.
 وجرى خلال الاجتماع الذي عقد في مديرية  بلدية برطلة إطلاع السيدة الوزير على المشاكل التي تعاني منها الناحية في  قطاع الخدمات وتقف حائلا دون عودة الاهالي اليها ومنها مشروع ماء برطلة  الذي طالب النائب رائد اسحق احتياجه الى دعم الوزارة. وأكدت السيدة الوزير  ما نقلته سابقا للنائب رائد اسحق خلال زيارته الاخيرة الى ديوان الوزارة ان  هناك خطة لتطوير المشروع الحالي بالاضافة الى وجود دراسة لانشاء مشروع  جديد يلبي حاجة المنطقة من مياه الشرب، وعلاوة على ذلك وجهت وزيرة البلديات  المسؤولين من الحضور على الشروع بازالة التجاوزات على المشروع، كما وجهت  المسؤولين في الوزارة وفي مديرية بلديات محافظة نينوى توفير سيارات حوضية  تؤمن ماء الشرب لسكان الناحية لحين اكمال تأهيل مشروع ماء برطلة.
  وأكد النائب رائد اسحق خلال الاجتماع  ايضا على موضوع تبليط الشوارع في برطلة والحمدانية وكرمليس وبعشيقة بسبب  الاضرار الكبيرة التي لحقت بها بعد سيطرة داعش ومن جراء العمليات العسكرية  بالاضافة الى الاضرار التي سببها مشروع المجاري المنفذ سابقا.
 وفي مجال الخدمات البلدية وجهت السيدة  الوزير بتخصيص آليات لبلدية برطلة، كما أكد مدير بلديات نينوى خلال  الاجتماع للسيدة الوزير على تخصيصه لسيارة كابسة للنفايات الى القسم البلدي  في تللسقف بحسب توجيهها السابق، وإكمال خط الماء الناقل لقرية باقوفة.
 وطرح النائب رائد اسحق على وزيرة الاعمار  والاسكان والبلديات موضوع العاملين في مديريات بلديات نينوى بصفة عقد  وتعيينهم على الملاك الدائم لافتا أنظار الوزيرة الى ضرورة الاسراع بتفعيل  قرار مجلس الوزراء الاخير بشأن تعويض الدرجات الشاغرة في الدوائر التابعة  للوزارة بالمتقدمين للتعيين من المكون المسيحي.
 هذا وسلم مدير بلدية برطلة ومدير مشروع ماء برطلة في نهاية الاجتماع طلبات باحتياجات دائرتيهما الى السيدة الوزير. 
 وفي نهاية الاجتماع ثمن النائب رائد اسحق  زيارة معالي الوزير الى الناحية للوقوف بشكل مباشر على المشاكل والمعوقات  الموجودة في الدوائر الخدمية والاطلاع ميدانيا على مستوى الخدمات فيها، كما  ثمن أيضا جهود مدير بلديات محافظة نينوى ومدير ناحية برطلة وكافة مدراء  الدوائر الخدمية لعملهم الدؤوب في اعادة الخدمات في الناحية بعد التحرير.
 وتأتي زيارة د. المهندسة آن نافع وزير  الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات والاشغال العامة الى محافظة نينوى ضمن توجيه  الحكومة لاعادة الخدمات في المناطق المحررة ومنها ناحية برطلة لتشجيع  المهجرين للعودة اليها.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يوليو 2017)

*حنين القدو: جميع ابناء المكونات من "الشبك  والتركمان والمسيحيين والايزيدية" ترفض رفضا قاطعا ايواء واسكان عوائل  الدواعش في مناطق سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بدر نيوز/
 اعرب المكون الشبكي عن رفضه القاطع لقرار  مجلس قضاء الموصل بترحيل واسكان عوائل الدواعش في مخيمات بمناطق سهل نينوى  واعتبروا ذلك قنبلة موقوته تهدد أمن الاقليات برمتها ومحاولة لاعادة مشاهد  الارهاب والابادة الجماعية.

 وقال النائب الشبكي عن كتلة بدر  النيابية حنين القدو في تصريح لـ/بدر نيوز/،ان: " جميع ابناء المكونات من  "الشبك والتركمان والمسيح والايزيدية" ترفض رفضا قاطعا ايواء واسكان عوائل  الدواعش في مناطق سهل نينوى لما سيخلفه من تبعات وعواقب وخيمة على أمن  الاقليات واعادة مشاهد الابادة الجماعية الى السهل مرة اخرى".

  واعتبر القدو: "قرار مجلس قضاء الموصل باسكان عوائل الدواعش في سهل نينوى  مؤامرة  لزعزعة الامن وعرقلة عودة المهجرين قسرا من الاقليات الى مناطق  سكناهم  مبينا ان عوائل الدواعش حواضن ارهابية وقنابل موقوتة تستهدف مكونات  سهل نينوى".

 وطالب القدو بنقل وايواء عوائل الدواعش في مناطق  صحراوية غرب الموصل بعيدا عن مراكز المدن لمنع عودة الخلايا والجيوب  الارهابية الى مناطق نينوى مرة اخرى الى جانب المتابعة الامنية  والاستخبارية الدقيقة لتلك العوائل حفاظا على الامن الاجتماعي ومكتسبات  النصر في نينوى.

 وطالب سكان المناطق المحررة في عموم مناطق نينوى  بترحيل عوائل الدواعش الى خارج المحافظة والقصاص منهم قضائيا وعشائريا لما  ارتكبوه من جرائم ابادة  وانتهاك ضد المدنيين طيلة الاعوام الماضية.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يوليو 2017)

*خبير أرمني ينشر معلومات جديدة عن تعداد السكان الأرمن في العالم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/
 11 مليون نسمة هو تعداد السكان الأرمن في  العالم حسب آخر التخمينات الصادرة عن دراسات أجراها العالم الاجتماعي  الأرمني آهارون آديبيكيان وفق ما نقلته وكالة آرمين بريس الأرمنية عنه  بمناسبة اليوم العالمي للسكان والذي صادف يوم ١١ يوليو/تموز الحالي.
 بالإضافة إلى أرمينيا يعيش الأرمن في ١٠٢ دولة حول العالم ويتكلم معظمهم الأرمنية التي تعتبر في المرتبة ٥٠ من أصل ٧٠٠٠ لغة.
 سبعة وثمانون بالمئة من ال ١١ مليون نسمة  هؤلاء يعيشون في ٦ بلدان مختلفة بينما تعيش البقية في ١٨ بلدا مع أعداد جدا  جدا قليلة في بلدان أخرى كالدومينيكان على سبيل المثال والتي يعيش فيها  فقط ٧٥ أرمنيا.. مع العلم ثمة بلدان يعيش فيها أرمن لا يتجاوز أعدادهم  أصابع اليد الواحدة.
 كما قال آديبيكيان أن ٤٠ ألف طفل يولدون في أرمينيا  كل عام خلال العقد الماضي وأن سكان أرمينيا بشكل عام لم يعودا كالسابق حيث  يفضلون اليوم إنجاب عدد قليل من الأطفال.. ١-٢ في المدن و٣-٤ في القرى  والأرياف.
 ١,٣%  من النسوة في أرمينيا يملكون أكثر من ٥ أطفال ومعظم الأرمن يتزوجون بعد الثلاثين خاصة أبناء المهجر الأرمني. أما النسوة الأرمن في روسيا فهن في المرتبة الثانية بعد الشيشانيين من حيث معدل الولادات.
 أخيرا ننوه أن ١١ يوليو/تموز هو اليوم  العالمي للسكان حيث تستخدم بيانات الأمم المتحدة كأساس لتحديد عدد سكان  العالم والذي كان فقط ٥ مليارات نسمة سنة ١٩٨٧ في حين تجاوز الـ ٧ مليار  العام الماضي.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يوليو 2017)

*انبثاق اتحاد سورايا الديمقراطي*


​ 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الى ابناء شعبنا السورايا
 تحية قومية حارة ،
 ايمانا منا بأننا شعب وقومية واحدة لا  تتجزأ بالرغم من المسميات الجميلة التي يحملها ابناء قومنا،  وانطلاقا من  التحديات الكبيرة التي يواجهها شعبنا السورايا خلال المرحلة الحالية  والمستقبلية وخاصة بعد تحرير مناطقه من براثن داعش الارهابي ،  التقى جمع  طيب من ابناء شعبكم  موحدين وتم الاقرار بتأسيس "اتحاد سورايا الديمقراطي "  لما يحمل هذا الاسم من معنى يوحد الجميع ويهدف الاتحاد الى وحدوية الهدف  والمصير .
 في المستوى الخطاب القومي نعمل على ترسيخ  الوحدة بعيدا عن الهويات الفرعية المذهبية والتي انتجت التفرقة بدل ان  توحدنا ، والى جانب ذلك نعمل على تعزيز نضالنا الديمقراطي السلمي من اجل  ترسيخ التعايش السلمي لبناء مجتمع  يحترم جميع الشعوب الاصيلة وارساء العيش  المشترك والعمل على احترام حقوق الانسان والعهود الدولية الصادرة من الامم  المتحدة والخاصة في حق تقرير المصير وحماية حقوق شعبنا السورايا  المشروعة  ، ومن هذا المنطلق سيعمل اتحادكم "اتحاد سورايا الديمقراطي" في الدفاع عن  جميع قضايا شعبنا السورايا والعمل على تحقيق اهدافه في العيش الكريم وحماية  مناطقه التاريخية من عمليات التغيير الديمغرافي والنضال في تحقيق الحكم  الذاتي لمناطقه وحماية هويته وخصوصيته اليقافية والدينية وما له من ارث  تاريخي حضاري كبير ...
 ومن خلال ذلك نعاهد شعبنا السورايا بأننا سنعمل على :-
 العمل  مع احزاب شعبنا على اساس المصالح  العليا لشعبنا بعيدا عن الانقسامات والتسقيطات التي لاتفيد بشعبنا شيئا سوى  الامعان في التشرذم والاحباط ودفعه الى الهجرة .
  العمل من اجل خلق اوسع التحالفات على اساس مصالح شعبنا السورايا العليا .
  العمل من اجل تفعيل جميع القرارات التي  تخص  مصالح شعبنا السورايا في اقليم كوردستان والعراق وخاصة في سهل نينوى  آخر قلاع مناطق شعبنا التاريخية .
 العمل في ايصال مطالب شعبنا السورايا  المشروعة لحكومتي بغداد واربيل والمجتمع الدولي لتشريع وسن قوانين تناصر  وتنصف شعبنا السورايا من اجل تجذيره بأرض الاباء والاجداد والعيش الكريم.
  العمل مع منظمات المجتمع المدني من اجل  ترسيخ ثقافة التسامح والشفافية والنزاهة في الحياة اليومية الى جانب الحد  من معاناة شعبنا السورايا والعمل على نشر ثقافة احترام الانسان لاخيه  الانسان والعدالة الاجتماعية.
  العمل مع مؤسسات المجتمع المدني  الكوردستانية والعراقية والدولية من اجل التعريف بقضية شعبنا واحترام وقبول  الآخر الى جانب خلق مساحة كبيرة لدعم مطالب شعبنا السورايا .
  العمل من اجل التعريف بما تعرض له شعبنا  السورايا من إبادة جماعية بهدف الحصول على اعتراف دولي بهدف تقديم المتهمين  للعدالة والعمل على رد الاعبتار للضحايا الى جانب تقديم العون والمساعدة  وتعويض شعبنا السورايا  لما تعرضوا له من جرائم يندى لها جبين الانسانية.
 العمل على تسريع عودة شعبنا السورايا لمناطقه في سهل نينوى وتعويضهم واعادة الاعمار
 العمل على تحقيق ضمانات دولية لحقوقه السياسية في مناطقه التاريخية في العراق .

 مرة اخرى نعاهدكم باننا سنبذل بما استطاعتنا لنعمل من اجل تحقيق مطالب شعبنا السورايا ...انه يستحق الاكثر
 مع خالص تحياتنا
 سركون بولص
 ع/اللجنة التحضيرية لأتحاد سورايا الديمقراطي
 12 / تموز/ 2017

​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يوليو 2017)

*القوى السياسية المشاركة في مؤتمر بروكسل تقعد اجتماعاً لمتابعة نتائج وتوصيات المؤتمر*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بيت نهرين- خاص: عقدت القوى السياسية  المشاركة في مؤتمر بروكسل، السبت 15 تموز 2017، اجتماعاً في مقر المجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في عنكاوا بأربيل.
 في بداية الاجتماع قيّم المجتمعون النتائج  التي تمخض عنها المؤتمر بايجابية وإصرار المشاركين فيه على تحقيق المطالب  الدستورية لشعبنا وايصالها الى المجتمع الدولي، معتبرين ذلك انجازاً  ومكسباً تاريخياً يضاف على المؤتمرات الدولية السابقة التي ناقشت قضايا  شعبنا، مؤكدين ان نتائج توصيات المؤتمر سوف يلقي بضلاله على اداء حكومة  بغداد واربيل تجاه شعبنا للاسراع في تحقيق تطلعات شعبنا المشروعة.
 وقرر المجتمعون تشكيل لجان متابعة تتولى  مهام زيارة المسؤولين الرسميين والبعثات الدبلوماسية في المركز والإقليم  لشرح النتائج والتوصيات التي خرج بها المؤتمر، وكذلك تفعيل لجنة التنسيق  بين التشكيلات العسكرية لشعبنا من أجل التمهيد لتوحيدها مستقبلاً واللجان  الأخرى الخاصة بالإعمار والإبادة الجماعية والتغيير الديموغرافي في سهل  نينوى.
 وفي الختام، هنأ المجتمعون القوات  العراقية بكافة أصنافها والبيشمركة والتشكيلات العسكرية لشعبنا والتحالف  الدولي بتحرير مدينة الموصل من براثن الإرهاب.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يوليو 2017)

*بغديدا تستقبل وزير الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات د. المهندسة "آن نافع أوسي"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
 زارت وزير الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات  والاشغال العامة الدكتورة المهندسة آن نافع أوسي برفقة النائب رائد اسحق  عضو مجلس النواب العراقي صباح هذا اليوم السبت بغديدا/ قره قوش مركز قضاء  الحمدانية، وكان في استقبال السيدة الوزير عند مدخل القضاء المطران مار  يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كردستان للسريان  الكاثوليك وضيفه المطران مار افرام يوسف عبا مطران بغداد والبصرة للسريان  الكاثوليك والاباء الكهنة وعضو مجلس محافظة نينوى داود بابا وقائممقام قضاء  الحمدانية نيسان كرومي ومدير بلديات محافظة نينوى مدير بلدية الحمدانية  جوني شمعون وعدد آخر من مسؤولي الدوائر الامنية والخدمية في القضاء.
 وعقدت معالي وزير البلديات بحضور النائب  رائد اسحق والوفد المرافق من طاقم الوزارة فور وصولها الى القضاء اجتماعا  موسعا في مبنى بلدية الحمدانية مع مسؤولي الدوائر الخدمية في القضاء. وقدم  المهندس جوني شمعون شعانا مدير بلدية الحمدانية صورة عن واقع الخدمات في  القضاء والعقبات التي تواجههم في اعادة تأهيل الشوارع وباقي الخدمات  البلدية. ثم قامت السيدة الوزير بزيارة تفقدية الى مشروع ماء الحمدانية  واستمعت من ادارة المشروع على المشاكل التي يعاني منها وامكانية زيادة  طاقته التشغيلية.
 كما قامت الوزيرة بزيارة الى دار  المطرانية وكان في استقبالها سيادة المطران يوحنا بطرس موشي والمطران افرام  يوسف عبا وكهنة الابرشية واستمعت خلال اللقاء الى عدد من المشاكل التي  يعاني منها القضاء والحاجة الملحة الى ايجاد الحلول لها مع الارتقاء بما  متوفر منها ليكون ذلك دافعا اكبر في تشجيع سكان القضاء للعودة الى دورهم.  ثم قامت وزيرة الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات بزيارة الى عدد من الكنائس في  البلدة واطلعت على حجم الدمار والخراب الذي اصابها على يد داعش.
 وشاركت السيدة الوزير سيادة رئيس الابرشية  والمسؤولين في القضاء بزراعة شجرة في احدى ساحات البلدة تعبيرا منها في  استمرارية الحياة واعادة البناء من جديد ليكون ذلك ردا على كل قوى الشر  التي تحاول الوقوف امام عجلة التقدم والحياة.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يوليو 2017)

*  مجلس الموصل: لا مخيم لعائلات داعش في برطلة المسيحية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - برطلي نت/
 نفت رئيس مجلس قضاء الموصل، بسمة بسيم، يوم السبت، ترحيل عائلات داعش، نحو مخيم في منطقة برطلة المسيحية شرق الموصل.
 وقالت بسيم لـ"الغد برس" ان "الكلام عن ترحيل عائلات داعش، نحو مخيم في  منطقة برطلة المسيحية في الوقت الحالي عار عن الصحة"، مبينة انه "لم يتم  ترحيل العائلات قسرا من الموصل".

 وكانت بسيم واعضاء المجلس المحلي، قد صوتوا على طرد عائلات داعش من الموصل، لكنهم لم يحددوا الآلية والوقت.
 من جانبه بيّن مدير هجرة نينوى خالد العبيدي لـ"الغد برس"، "وجود مئة عائلة في برطلة وهم نازحون من منطقة الميدان في ايمن الموصل".
 واضاف العبيدي ان "مديرية الهجرة تسعى لنقلهم الى احد المخيمات في القيارة او حمام العليل".
 وكانت القيارة في جنوب الموصل اول من دعا سكانها لطرد عائلات الارهابيين خارجها.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يوليو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحضر الاستعراض العسكري في بغداد احتفالا بالنصر على تنظيم داعش الإرهابي في الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 حضر صباح يوم السبت 15 تموز 2017 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو والسيد رعد جليل كجه جي رئيس ديوان  اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية، الاستعراض العسكري  الذي اقيم في ساحة الاحتفالات الكبرى في المنطقة الخضراء في بغداد احتفالا  بالنصر على تنظيم داعش في الموصل.

 وقد حضره رئيس مجلس الوزراء  الدكتور حيدر العبادي ورئيس مجلس النواب والعديد من الشخصيات النيابية  والعسكرية والدينية ومن السلك الدبلوماسي.

 وفي نهاية الاحتفال هنئا غبطته ورئيس ديوان الوقف المسيحي رئيس الوزراء والقائد العام للقوات المسلحة على هذا الانتصار الكبير.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يوليو 2017)

*الرابطة الكلدانية في كاليفورنيا تقيم حفلا رائعا بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية لتأسيسها*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - قيصر السناطي/
 اقيم يوم 14-7-2017  في سان دييكو وعلى  قاعة مار بطرس حفلا رائعا بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية لتأسيس الرابطة الكلدانية  في كاليفورنيا،وأستهل الحفل بالسلام الوطني الكلداني وبعد ذلك كلمة كلمة  رئيس الرابطة الدكتور نوري بركة الذي رحب  بسيادة المطران مار شليمون  وردوني المدبر الرسولي لأبرشية مار بطرس الرسول كما رحب بسيادة المطران مار  باوي سورو وبالأباء الكهنة وبالسيدات والسادة اعضاء الخورنات في كلا  الكنيستين مار بطرس ومار ميخا وبالحضور الكبير الذي كان يقدربأكثر من 500  من ابناء شعبنا .
 ثم كلمة المدبر الرسولي مار شليمون وردوني  جزيل الأحترام الذي اثنى على  جهود الرابطة في استمرار التواصل بين شعبنا  الذي تشتت في مختلف بلدان العالم ، كما دعى سيادته الى الوحدة والمحبة  والتعاون من اجل خير شعبنا الكلداني كما اكد ان من يعمل ضد وحدة الكنيسة  فهو لا يتبع تعاليم الرب يسوع وكان حضورسيادته قد اضفى  على جو الحفل  الأرتياح والفرح .
 ثم قدم فنانينا عدنان منصور وعصام عربو  ولؤي يسوف اغنية جديدة خاصة بالمناسبة من كلمات السيد قيصر السناطي وألحان  الفنان المبدع عدنان منصور ثم انظم الى الفنانين المطرب مارتن كورو الذين  قدموا اغاني جميلة بهذه المناسبة مع الفرقة الموسيقية، ثم قدم الدكتور نوري  بركة  نبذة مختصرة عن تأسيس الرابطة والفروع التي تأسست في العالم فيما  بعد ودور واهمية الرابطة الكلدانية في العالم اليوم، وكان عريف الحفل السيد  فؤاد بوداغ نائب رئيس الرابطة الذي نظم فقرات المنهاج بشكل ممتاز.
 ثم تم قطع الكيك من قبل مار شليمون وردوني  والدكتور نور بركة بحضور جميع اعضاء الهيئة الأدارية للرابطة الكلدانية  وأخذت صور جماعية بهذه المناسبة .وكان السيد حكمت كوروا والسيد عدنان كندو  يقومان بنقل الحفل مباشرة ، وكذلك الأخ سلام رفوكا الذي نقل الحفل مباشرة  على موقع الراديو الكلداني على الفيس بوك  ثم تمت سحبة اليانصيب (رافل تكت)  على الهدايا المقدمة من اصحاب الأعمال والمحلات من ابناء شعبنا في سان  دييكو وقد استمرت فعاليات الحفل حتى ساعة متأخرة من الليل .
 وبهذه المناسبة العظيمة وبأسم رئيس وأعضاء  الرابطة الكلدانية في كاليفورنيا  نقدم الشكر الجزيل الى غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس ساكو الذي دعى الى تأسيس الرابطة والى سيادة المطران مار  شليمون وردوني المدبر الرسولي والى سيادة المطران مار باوي سورو والأباء  الأجلاء من رجال الدين الذين  يساهمون في دعم الرابطة والى جميع الجمعيات  الكلدانية في سان دييكو  والى الأخ مؤيد مدير القاعة الذي يقدم التسهيلات  للرابطة والى كافة اعضاء  الهيئة الأدارية للرابطة الذين قدموا جهودا مخلصة  في انجاح هذا الحفل والى  كل من ساهم في دعم الرابطة من ابناء شعبنا وكل  من شارك في هذا الحفل البهي  ونسأل الله ان يعم السلام في العراق والعالم  وكل عام وشعبنا والجميع بألف خير.
 وقد شارك في هذا الحفل:
  مجلس خورنة كنيسة مار بطرس
 مجلس خورنة كنيسة  مار ميخا
 جوقة كنيسة مار بطرس
 جوقة كنيسة كنيسة مار ميخا
 مجلس مار توما لفرسان كولومبس
  مجلس الشمامسة في كنيسة مار بطرس
 مجلس الشمامسة في كنيسة ما ميخا
 اخوية الجيش المريمي
 سيدات الأمل
 جمعية نبع المحبة
 جمعية مار كوركيس
 جمعية مار اوراها
 جمعية تلسقف الخيرية
 جمعية مار ميخا
 النادي الكلداني
 مجموعة الشباب
  جمعية المحبة
 مجموعة البنكو
 لمشاهدة المزيد من الصور يرجى استخدام اللنك التالي وشكرا
http://www.kaldaya.net/2017/News/07/15_A2_UsaNews.html
  قيصر السناطي
 الناطق الرسمي للرابطة الكلدانية في كاليفورنيا


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يوليو 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يفتتح المقرّ الرسمي الجديد للمطرانية السريانية الكاثوليكية في مونتريال – كندا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة السابعة والنصف من مساء  يوم السبت 15 تمّوز 2017، وبعد الإنتهاء من القداس الإحتفالي بمناسبة  اليوبيل الكهنوتي الفضّي لسيادة المطران أنطوان ناصيف، احتفل غبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، بتدشين وافتتاح المقرّ الرسمي الجديد للمطرانية السريانية  الكاثوليكية في لافال – مونتريال – كندا.
     عاون غبطتَه في هذه المناسبة سيادةُ  المطران مار فولوس أنطوان ناصيف الأكسرخوس الرسولي في كندا، وصاحبا السيادة  مار برنابا يوسف حبش مطران أبرشية سيّدة النجاة في الولايات المتّحدة  الأميركية، ومار أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على  البصرة والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس.
     كما شارك نيافة الكردينال جيرالد  سيبريان لاكروا رئيس أساقفة كيبيك والمتقدّم بين أساقفة كندا الكاثوليك،  وأصحاب السيادة: بولس مروان تابت مطران الأبرشية المارونية في كندا، ونويل  سيمار مطران أبرشية Valleyfield اللاتينية، والمونسنيور فيرمين رودريغيز  ممثّلاً السفير البابوي في كندا، والآباء كهنة الرعايا السريانية في كندا،  وعدد من الآباء الكهنة والشمامسة، وجماهير غفيرة جداً من المؤمنين من مختلف  الرعايا السريانية الكاثوليكية في كندا غصّت بهم الساحة الخارجية للمقرّ،  يتقدّمهم سعادة القائم بأعمال السفارة اللبنانية في كندا الأستاذ سامي  حدّاد، ونواب وفعاليات.
     أقام غبطة أبينا البطريرك صلاة خاصة  بارك خلالها المقرّ بالماء المقدس سائلاً الله أن يكون سبب خير وبركة  لساكنيه ولكلّ من يقصده من أبناء الأبرشية وسواهم.
     ثمّ قصّ غبطته الشريط الخاص إيذاناً  بافتتاح المقرّ، ودخل غبطته يتبعه الكردينال والأساقفة، حيث رشّ كلٌّ منهم  من الماء المقدس داخل المقرّ للبركة والحماية من كلّ ضرر وسوء.
     وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنّ سيادة المطران  أنطوان ناصيف والآباء الكهنة ومجالس الرعايا والعلمانيين العاملين، وبخاصة  مجلس رعية مونتريال وعدد من الغيارى، قد قاموا بإعداد هذا المقرّ وتأهيله  ليأتي بحلّة قشيبة زاهية، لما فيه خدمة الأبرشية ومنفعتها وخير أبنائها  وبناتها.






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يوليو 2017)

*المطران يوسف توما يشارك احتفالية السفارة العراقية في باريس لتحرير الموصل*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شارك المطران يوسف توما خلال وجوده في  باريس في احتفالية أقامتها السفارة العراقية في باريس بمناسبة "تحرير مدينة  الموصل من عصابات داعش الإرهابية وعودتها إلى حضن الوطن بسواعد كل أشكال  القوات العراقية وبدعم من التحاف الدولي". وذلك يوم السبت 15 تموز 2017،  بدعوة من السفير العراقي في فرنسا الدكتور إسماعيل شفيق محسن، والسكرتير  الأول الدكتور حيدر الجناحي، وحضر الاحتفال عدد كبير من الدبلوماسيين  والضيوف وأبناء الجالية، وعزف كل من السلام الجمهوري العراقي والفرنسي.
 ثم ألقى السفير العراقي كلمة السيد  ابراهيم الجعفري وزير خارجية العراق، دعا فيها المجتمع الدولي على القيام  بكل ما هو ممكن لإعادة النازحين إلى ديارهم بعد التعمير وإصلاح الدمار  الهائل الذي حدث. عقبه السيد فيليب إتيين المستشار الدبلوماسي للرئيس  ماكرون بكلمة أثنى فيها على ما حققته القوات العراقية من انتصارات ومساعدة  فرنسا كما أشار إلى الصحفيين الفرنسيين الذين أعطوا حياتهم لنقل الحقيقة.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يوليو 2017)

*وزير الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات تختتم جولتها في سهل نينوى بزيارة بعشيقة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
 اختتمت الدكتورة المهندسة آن نافع أوسي  وزير الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات والاشغال العامة جولتها في سهل نينوى  بالزيارة التي قامت بها برفقة النائب القاضي رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب  العراقي ظهر أمس السبت الى بلدة بعشيقة.
 وعقدت السيدة الوزير حال وصولها الى  البلدة اجتماعا في مبنى بلدية بعشيقة حضره الاب دانيال الشماس بهنام دانيال  والاب بولس متي كاهنا كنيسة مارت شموني في بعشيقة ومدير بلدية بعشيقة وعدد  من مدراء الدوائر الخدمية في الناحية، كما حضر الاجتماع مدير بلديات  محافظة نينوى فضلا عن الوفد المرافق للسيدة الوزير.
 وجرى خلال الاجتماع مناقشة الخدمات  البلدية في الناحية ومعوقات الارتقاء سيما وان الكثير منها قد تعرض للتخريب  والتدمير على يد داعش. ودار النقاش حول خدمات الماء والمجاري وتبليط  الشوارع. وأوعزت السيدة الوزير للمسؤولين في المحافظة والناحية لاجراء كشف  على المناطق التي يمكن فيها حفر الابار لتغطية حاجة الناحية من مياه الشرب،  مشددة على ضرورة ازالة التجاوزات على شبكة المياه وعلى الخط الناقل الواصل  الى البلدة من برطلة. وختمت معالي وزير الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات  زيارتها الى بعشيقة بزيارة احدى كنائس البلدة.
 يذكر ان وزير الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات  والاشغال العامة الدكتورة المهندسة آن نافع أوسي كانت قد قامت بجولة تفقدية  الى مدينة الموصل والى عدد من الوحدات الادارية في سهل نينوى.






















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يوليو 2017)

*صحيفة كاثوليكية امريكية: مسيحيو الشرق الاوسط يطالبون بملاذ امن في العراق... لقاء مع منظم مؤتمر بروكسل *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ناشيونال كاثوليك ريجيستر /
 انجيلو ستاكنارو
 في الارض التي ولدت فيها المسيحية، عانى  المؤمنون من القمع الرهيب الذي لا يوصف، والتمييز والتعذيب والاستشهاد على  ايدي اولئك الذين يرفضون السلام والمحبة.
 الان وبعد ان أطلق تنظيم  داعش، الذي يشهد تراجعا سريعا، العنان لمعاناة لا توصف في المنطقة، يجري  العمل على خطط للحفاظ على المسيحيين في منطقة امنة من العنف الغير مرغوب  فيه.

 وناقش اجتماع برلماني اوربي رفيع المستوى في بروكسل بعنوان  "مستقبل المسيحيين في العراق" امكانية الحفاظ على بقايا المسيحيين الذين  صمدوا بوجه واحد من اسوا التهديدات لوجود الايمان منذ نشأته وأصدر ممثلوا  الاحزاب السياسية الاشورية والكلدانية والسريانية ورقة موقف تبين رغبتهم  اقامة منطقة الحكم الذاتي.

 وفي 21 يناير من عام 2014، وافق مجلس  الوزراء العراقي على قانون بإنشاء ثلاث محافظات جديدة في العراق. وستكون  احدى هذه المحافظات في الفلوجة وسط العراق، والثانية ستكون في شمال العراق  في طوز خورماتو، والثالثة ايضا ستكون في شمال العراق في سهل نينوى. وهذه  المنطقة الاخيرة ستكون ملاذا امنا للأقليات المضطهدة بما فيها المسيحيون.

 بعد عدة اشهر من هذا الاجتماع، غزت منظمة داعش الارهابية مدينة الموصل  ثاني اكبر مدن العراق واتخذتها عاصمتها الجديدة في محاولة مضللة لإحياء  "الخلافة" التي تم حلها في اوائل القرن العشرين من قبل مصطفى كمال  (اتاتورك)، رئيس ومؤسس الدولة التركية الحديثة. ومن المعروف ايضا ان  اتاتورك كان مهندس الابادة الجماعية ضد الارمن والتي ذبح فيها مليوني مسيحي  بما فيهم عدد كبير من الكاثوليك. ويصف المؤرخون هذا الهجوم بأنه الابادة  الجماعية الاولى في القرن العشرين.

 وبعد اسابيع من هذا الاجتماع  المشؤوم، تم ايضا غزو منطقة سهل نينوى، التي كانت تضم اكبر عدد من  الاشوريين /الكلدان /السريان. وهدد داعش بمحو المسيحيين من العراق وكذلك  باقي الاقليات الدينية والاثنية كالايزيديين والشبك والتركمان. 

  القوات الامنية قامت بالتخلي عن سهل نينوى. وهرب مئات الالاف من المنطقة  التي افرغت بشكل كامل خلال ايام قليلة، اخرون اختطفوا. اطفال (من الاولاد  والبنات) تم بيعهم كرقيق جنس. اما المسنين وغير المقاتلين والأطفال والنساء  الحوامل تم اغتصابهم واستعبادهم واجبارهم على التحول الى الاسلام وذبحهم  بدون رحمة باسم دين السلام، بينما نظر العلمانيون في العالم بلامبالاة. ومن  المسلم به ان العديد من الحكومات في جميع انحاء العالم، بما في ذلك  الكونغرس الامريكي والاوربي والبريطاني، قد اقرت بأن الاضطهاد هذا يستوفي  معايير قرار الامم المتحدة المتعلقة بالإبادة الجماعية.

 وقام  تشارلي ويميرز من الحزب المسيحي السويدي، ولارس اداكتوسون العضو السويدي في  الاتحاد الاوربي، قاموا بتنظيم المؤتمر الاخير، كما قادوا لجنة استكشافية  الى بعض البلدات والقرى المحررة حديثا في سهل نينوى، وعاد الوفد الى مدينة  عنكاوا في اربيل لمقابلة ممثلي الاحزاب السياسية الاشورية  /الكلدانية/السريانية.

 واوضح ويمير "لقد دعموا القرار الذي اعتمده  البرلمان الاوربي وطلبوا منا استضافة مؤتمر دولي لتسليط الضوء على محنة  ضحايا الابادة الجماعية، جميعهم وقعوا على رسالة: جميع الاحزاب المسيحية  العشرة الرئيسية".

 وقبل المؤتمر بأسبوع، انسحبت الحركة  الديمقراطية الاشورية مع حزبين سياسيين اخرين وكنيستين من المؤتمر. واتهمت  الاحزاب المنظمة للمؤتمر بتنفيذ "اجندة كردية" وبمحاولة الحاق سهل نينوى  بأقليم كردستان. واستندت هذه الاتهامات الى مشروع ورقة موقف السياسة  العامة.

 الاغلبية الساحقة من الحاضرين في المؤتمر وافقوا بكل  اخلاص على ان الحل الوحيد القابل للتطبيق بالنسبة للمسيحيين في المنطقة كان  اقليم الحكم الذاتي. واشاروا الى الدستور العراقي وحقهم في اقامة اقليم  سهل نينوى مع قوات شرطة وامن خاصة بهم بالإضافة الى الرعاية الصحية  والتعليم والعدل.

 وقال ممثل حكومة اقليم كردستان في المؤتمر  هوشيار سيويلي والذي يرأس ايضا مكتب العلاقات الخارجية للحزب الديمقراطي  الكردستاني، قال في خطابه ان الامر متعلق كليا بالناس ليقرروا اما الانضمام  الى اقليم كردستان او الحكم الذاتي مع العراق.
 واعلن اداكتوسون في ختام عرضه "اليوم اعلنت حكومة العراق هزيمة داعش. وهذه اضافة لهذه اللحظة التاريخية".

 وبعد ان وقعت الاحزاب السياسية المشاركة بالمؤتمر على ورقة الاتفاق  السياسي، دعا ممثلون عراقيون النائب اداكتوسون لزيارة بغداد في الخريف  وقدموا له شكرهم على نجاحه في جعلهم يتعاونون فيما بينهم وتعديل مطالبهم  النهائية لسهل نينوى. كما اعربوا عن قلقهم المشترك تجاه الاحزاب السياسية  التي انسحبت من المؤتمر على امل ان تتعاون في المستقبل.
 وحضر المؤتمر ممثلون عن الحكومة العراقية والبعثة الاوربية في العراق.
 وتحدث تشارلي ويميرز ولارس اداكتوسون الى صحيفة ريجيستر حول التاثير المؤمل للمؤتمر الاخير.

 ما هي حقيقة واقع مسيحيي الشرق الاوسط؟ 
 انه واقع قاس جدا بالنسبة لمعظم المسيحيين في الشرق الاوسط. في بعض  الحالات يجدون انفسهم عالقين في وسط الصراعات بين الجهات الفاعلة الاكثر  قوة. بالاضافة الى اضطهاد الجماعات الاسلامية مثل داعش وجبهة النصرة وتنظيم  القاعدة التي تشكل تهديدا خطيرا. في العراق انخفضت اعداد الكلدان /السريان  /الاشوريين (المسيحيين) من 1.5 مليون في عام 2003 الى حوالي 300 الف  اليوم.

 ماهي مشاركتكم الاولى في عملية مساعدة مسيحيي الشرق الاوسط؟
 لقد حضرت قداسا الهيا في كاتدرائية السريان في بغديدا قرقوش في سهل نينوى  بعد تحريرها من داعش مباشرة. كنت على وشك البكاء عندما رأيت الكنيسة مدمرة  ومحترقة واتذكر رؤية  التماثيل تستخدم كاهداف للرمي لمقاتلي داعش. لقد  كسروا التماثيل ومزقوا عيون الملائكة والقديسين. لقد كان الامر مريعا.

 كيف اصبح الوضع سيئا بهذا الشكل للمسيحيين في الشرق الاوسط؟؟
 لقد حقق داعش فكرته التي حوالت منذ عقود محو الوجود الديني والاثني  للاشوريين /الكلدان /السريان. دمروا الكنائس والاديرة والمدن الاشورية ومدن  بابل القديمة في الموصل وسهل نينوى. كما ودمروا المساجد ( السنية  والشيعية) والمعابد الايزيدية. لقد حدثت ابادة جماعية وعلى نطاق واسع.

 ما هو الحل الذي تدرس مجموعتكم؟؟؟
 الخلفية التي نعتمد عليها هي ان البرلمان الاوربي قرر في الخريف الماضي  دعم الحكم الذاتي للكلدان /السريان /الاشوريين والجنسيات والقوميات الاخرى  في سهل نينوى شمال العراق. منذ ذلك الحين ونحن (مكتب النائب في البرلمان  الاوربي لارس اداكتوسون مع شركائنا) نعمل سوية لدعم الاحزاب المسيحية  العراقية والمنظمات الغير حكومية لوضع خارطة طريق خاصة لاعادة الاعمار  والامن والحكم الذاتي. اسمحو لي ان اؤكد ان هذا الامر اكير بكثير من مجرد  مجموعة مناقشة، هذا جهد سياسي جدي يدعمه اكبر حزب سياسي اوربي (حزب الشعب  الاوربي EPP) بالاضافة الى اعضاء من البرلمان الاوربي من كل المجموعات  السياسية الكبرى والمنظمات الغير حكومية الكبرى في هذا المجال. و اود  ان  اضيف ايضا انه في الولايات المتحدة كانت هناك ايضا جهود من اجل الحكم  الذاتي مثل القرار المتعلق بموضوع محافظة سهل نينوى والذي قدمه عضو  الكونغرس جيف فورتنبيري بدعم من مشروع فيلوس، ومنظمة في الدفاع عن  المسيحيين ومعهد المشاركة العالمية.

 كيف يذهب المرء في مثل هكذا مهمة ضخمة؟؟
 في المؤتمر الذي استضافه عضو البرلمان الاوربي لارس اداكتوسون بالتعاون مع  جميع المجموعات السياسية الاوربية الرئيسية، تفاوضت جميع الاحزاب المسيحية  العراقية على ورقة الموقف التي توضح كيف انه بأمكانهم ان يسهموا في تحقيق  قرار الحكومة العراقية الصادر في 2112014 من اجل انشاء محافظة سهل نينوى.  وهم مستعدون لتشكيل مجلس مؤقت، وقد قادت المنظمات الغير حكومية بتوثيق  وتقييم حجم الضرر والدمار الذي لحق بسكان المنطقة.

 كيف تقترحون تنفيذ خططكم؟
 ان ورقة الموقف التي يمكنكم تحميلها من الموقع الالكتروني WWW.NINWVWH.EU  والموقعة من قبل الاحزاب السياسية العراقية السبعة الموجودة في مؤتمر  بروكسل، تتماشى تماما مع الدستور العراقي. الدستور يقر النظام الفدرالي،  وهناك طريقة قانونية لسهل نينوى ليس فقط ان تصبح محافظة، وهو ما وعدت به  الحكومة العراقية مؤخرا، بل يمكن ان تصبح اقليما في حال اراد سكانها ذلك.  واكد السفير العراقي لدى الاتحاد الاوربي الدكتور جواد الهنداوي والذي كان  حاضرا في المؤتمر بناءا على طلب رئيس الوزراء العراقي حيدر العبادي، اكد في  خطابه على فدرالية الدستور العراقي وان نزع المركزية يمكن ان يذهب ابعد من  من انشاء محافظة. ويمكن للاتحاد الاوربي والولايات المتحدة ان يلعبا دورا  ايجابيا من حيث دفع المساواة في المعاملة بين جميع الجنسيات في العراق، ما  قد يمكن من اجراء حوار بين اصحاب المصلحة في شمال العراق، فضلا عن دعم  القدرات للادارات المحلية والدعم المالي لاعادة الاعمار.

 ماذا كان الانطباع العام بين المشاركين في المؤتمر الذي نظمتموه؟؟ 
 انتهى المؤتمر بتبادل دائم للممثلين الذين وقعوا على ورقة الموقف السياسي.  هؤلاء هم الذين ساعدوا في تنفيذ طلب عقد مؤتمر دولي، الحكومات التي دعمت  ذلك والبرلماني اداكتوسون. الاحزاب السياسية اوضحت ايضا انها لاتريد جدار  برلين في سهل نينوى، وهذا يعني ان الاطراف التي وقعت لن تقبل بتقسيم  المنطقة بين بغداد واربيل. ومن المسلم به ان فوزي الحريري، الممثل الخاص  لرئيس حكومة اقليم كردستان العراق البارزاني، عارض البيان الصحفي الذي تم  قرائته.وادعى انه شعر بخيبة امل لانه لم يتم توجيه شكر خاص لحكومة اقليمم  كردستان قائلا: "لن تفعل الحكومة العراقية اي شئ بالنسبة لكم، لذلك نم نحن  نشعر بخيبة امل من صياغة البيان، واذا كنتم على استعداد للإدلاء ببيان وشكر  الحكومة العراقية فعليكم ايضا ان تشكروا حكومة اقليم كردستان.

 ما هي الاعتبارات التي تخص البنى التحتية، بما في ذلك قوة الدفاع عن النفس للمحافظة الجديدة المقترحة؟
 من اجل تجنب اي التباس، من الضروري التاكيد على ان الدستور العراقي ينص  على انشاء محافظات جغرافية (وليس عرقية – دينية) يمكن مقارنتها مع الولايات  المتحدة. وهكذا فان جميع الجنسيات في سهل نينوى مثل الكلدان /السريان  /الاشوريين والارمن والايزيديين والكاكائيون والشبك وغيرهم سيكونوا جزءا من  منطقة الحكم الذاتي. المستوى الاعلى هو انشاء المحافظة والتي يمكن  مقارنتها مع الولايات المتحدة. وتقع على عاتق المنطقة مسؤولية دستورية عن  الشرطة وقوات الامن، الامر الذي من شأنه ان يتيح للقوميات في سهل نينوى  تنظيم عملية الدفاع عن النفس في اطار الجيش العراقي. اسمحوا لي ان اوضح ان  كلمة الدولة" تعني بالنسبة للجمهور الامريكي شيئا اخر مختلف عن الجمهور  العراقي. وفي اي مكان فان ورقة الموقف الموقعة تدعو الى بلد جديد. انها  تدعو لمحافظة جديدة في العراق مع امكانية التطور الى اقليم على النحو  المحدد في الدستور العراقي. في الواقع قبل غزو داعش كانت الحكومة العراقية  قد اتخذت بالفعل قرار انشاء هذا المحافظة في سهل نينوى.

 ما هي  مشاركة المسيحيين الاصليين، الذين سيكونون المستفيدين الاولين من هذه  المحافظة الجديدة، في المناقشات المتعلقة بهذا الكيان الجديد المقترح؟؟
 ورقة الموقف التي تنص على مطالب محافظة سهل نينوى وفي وقت لاحق اقليم، هو  نتاج سبعة احزاب من الاحزاب السياسية المسيحية العراقية. لقد كنا مجرد  مسيرين لضمان سماع مطالبهم وفهمها من قبل الاتحاد الاوربي والولايات  المتحدة.

 ما هي المشاكل التي تأملون ان يحلها هذا الكيان الجديد او على الاقل يشخصها؟
 بالرغم من عودة اللاجئين والنازحين الى بعض القرى المسيحية، الا انه من  الواضح ايضا ان الكثيرين يريدون ضمانات امنية من اجل اعادة اسرهم الى  منازلهم. واعتقد ان الكثيرين سيكونو اكثر تشجعا على العودة اذا كان من  الممكن توفير الامن للناس من  قبل اهالي سهل نينوى في اطار الدستور  العراقي.

 ما هو الحجم المقترح لسكان هذه المحافظة المقترحة؟؟
  ينبغي ان يستند الاساس الاداري والجغرافي الى تعداد عام 1957. وهذا محدد في  الدستور العراقي. ورقة الموقف لا تخلق حدود جديدة،فهي تشير الى المناطق  الموجودة في سهل نينوى. افترض ان المجموعة الاولى والرئيسية من السكان  سيكونون الشعب الذي هجره داعش والذين يريدون العودة.

 هل هناك اي اعتبارات لاسم هذه المحافظة المقترحة؟
 الاسم المستخدم في ورقة الموقف المقدمة من الاحزاب السياسية هو "محافظة سهل نينوى"
 هل هناك دعم من الامم المتحدة لمثل هكذا مشروع؟ هل هناك منظمات دولية اخرى  مثل الناتو او الاتحاد الاوربي او غيرها اعربت عن اهتمامها بدعم مثل هذا  المشروع؟ هل هناك اي جهات ترفض المشروع مثل منظمة اوبك او جامعة الدول  العربية؟
 ورقة الموقف حديثة جدا بحيث لم يتم بعد رؤية ردود الافعال  لرسمية من الهيئات والمجموعات المذكورة اعلاه. من جانبنا سندعم ورقة الموقف  بمحاولة جمع اكبر قدر ممكن من الائتلاف الدولي دعما لذلك. ونعتقد اننا  كأصدقاء لشعب سهل نينوى بحاجة لدفع كل الدعم المالي العاجل لإعادة الاعمار  وحل طويل الاجل يضمن حقوق متساوية لجميع قوميات العراق.

 ماذا يمكن ان يفعله كاثوليك الولايات المتحدة وغيرهم من المسيحيين لمساعدة المشروع؟؟
 هناك شئ رئيسي واحد يمكن ان يفعله الكاثوليك الامريكان والمسيحيون  الاخرين. يمكنهم ان يقفوا ويطالبوا بان تبادر الادارة الامريكية الى عقد  مؤتمر للمانحين من اجل الاغاثة وإعادة الاعمار بعد الحروب للمجموعات التي  وصفها الرئيس بنفسه بأنها ضحايا للإبادة الجماعية. الوقت ينفذ، حيث تغادر  العائلات المسيحية العراق كل اسبوع، وعلاوة على ذلك يمكنها حث الولايات  المتحدة على التعاون بشكل مباشر مع هيئة موحدة من قوات القائمة الكلدانية  /السريانية /الاشورية من سهل نينوى مثل وحدات حماية سهل نينوى (npu) وقوات  سهل نينوى (npf) وقوات حراسات سهل نينوى ( (npgfو دويخ نوشا. يجب علينا  فعلا ان نقف ونحث امريكا على ضمان حصول هؤلاء الناس على الامن والثقة  الذي  يحتاجونها. واذا لم نقف من اجل امنهم كحق اساسي من حقوق الانسان فإننا لا  نؤيدهم لأنهم لن يشعروا بالأمان الكافي لإعادة البناء والعودة. وتحدد ورقة  الموقف كيفية تحقيق هذا التعاون الامني بشكل دقيق.

 هل لديك اي موقف متعلق بالعملية التي جاء بها هذا المقترح؟
 شئ واحد اعتقد انه لن ينسى ابدا هو كيف دخلنا المناطق المحررة مؤخرا في  سهل نينوى وشاركنا في القداس الالهي الذي ترأسه المطران السرياني  الكاثوليكي للموصل مار بطرس موشي. بالنسبة لي، ان تناول القربان المقدس في  تلك الكنيسة المدنسة بعد اعادة تكريسها (كاتدرائية قرقوش) كان واحدا من  التجارب الاكثر اثارة للاعجاب في حياتي وتبقي لي دوافع لمساعدة هذه الخطة  لتصبح حقيقة واقعية.   

​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يوليو 2017)

*وزير الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات تلتقي بأربيل وفد كنسي برئاسة المطران موسى الشماني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  أكدت وزير الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات  والاشغال العامة الدكتورة المهندسة آن نافع أوسي حرص الوزارة على إعادة  تأهيل كافة المشاريع الخدمية في المناطق المحررة الى حالتها السابقة بل  أفضل مما كانت عليه، وأشارت معالي الوزير الى أن ذلك يأتي بتظافر كل الجهود  الادارية والهندسية في الوزارة وفي المناطق المحررة ومنها سهل نينوى.
 جاء ذلك خلال استقبال معالي الوزيرة في  مقر أقامتها بأربيل مساء الجمعة 14 تموز الجاري لوفد كنسي حضر بمعية النائب  رائد اسحق وترأسه نيافة المطران موسى الشماني رئيس ابرشية دير مار متى وضم  عددا من الكهنة رعاة كنائس برطلة وبعشيقة بالاضافة الى رئيس مجلس ناحية  برطلة.
 وكانت معالي الوزير قد استمعت في بداية  اللقاء الى مجموعة من المطالب قدمها الاباء الكهنة ورئيس مجلس ناحية برطلة  بما يخص الخدمات البلدية في مناطقهم منها تبليط واكساء الشوارع التي باتت  مليئة بالحفر والتكسرات ومشروع ماء الاسالة الذي يزود بغديدا وبرطلة  وبعشيقة والقرى المحيطة بها مؤكدين على ايجاد بدائل لتوفير المياه منها حفر  الابار، وفي المجال أشارت السيدة الوزير الى طاقم الوزارة المرافق لها  بتشكيل لجان استكشافية لمسح المنطقة وتحديد المناطق الصالحة لحفر الابار.  كما ابدت معالي وزير البلديات تجاوبها مع طروحات الوفد الذي قدم لها الشكر  على زيارتها والوقوف على مشاكل المنطقة ميدانيا وكذلك لاهتمامها بمنطقة سهل  نينوى.
 يذكر أن وزير الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات  والاشغال العامة قد قامت بجولة تفقدية لمحافظة نينوى شملت الموصل وعدد من  الوحدات الادارية في المحافظة من بينها سهل نينوى.


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يوليو 2017)

*الدراسة السريانية تحتفي بالذكرى الخامسة لتأسيسها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد - اعلام المديرية
 تقرير / ابراهيم اسحق
 احتفلت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  بالذكرى الخامسة للتأسيس وذلك اليوم الاحد المصادف 16 تموز 2017 في المجمع  التربوي في الاعظمية ببغداد.
 حضر الاحتفال السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير  العام للدراسة السريانية والدكتورة نضال متي المعاون الاداري للمدير العام  والسيد عبد علي المعاون الفني للمدير العام ، كذلك حضر الاحتفالية السيد  سالم اسطيفان مدير قسم المناهج والتقنيات والسيدة فلورنس بهنام مدير قسم  الاعداد والاشراف والتدريب والسيدة ان اندراوس مدير ادارة مكتب المدير  العام الى جانب مسؤولي الشعب وموظفي المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية.
 وتزامنا مع احتفالات العراقيين بتحرير مدينة الموصل بفضل قواتنا المسلحة والحشد الشعبي والقضاء على عصابات داعش الارهابي،
 ابتدء الحفل بالوقوف دقيقة صمت اجلالا واكبارا لشهداء العراق بعدها تم القاء النشيد الوطني باللغتين العربية والسريانية، 
 من ثم القيت عدة كلمات بالمناسبة، ابتدأها السيد ججو بكلمة ثمن فيها عاليا  دور القوات المسلحة وجميع كل من ساهم في تحرير مدينة الموصل من دنس داعش  الاجرامي ، كما عبر السيد ججو في كلمته عن شكره وتقديره لجميع الجهود  المبذولة لكوادر المديرية في اداء مهام عملهم مستذكرا اهم الانجازات التي  حققتها المديرية خلال خمس سنوات من تأسيسها.
 بعدها القت الدكتورة نضال كلمة ثمنت فيها  عاليا جهود جميع الكوادر العاملين وفي مقدمتهم المدير العام والتي يبذلها  الجميع خدمة لتطوير علميلة التعليم والدراسة باللغة السريانية، واصفة  السريانية بكنز تراثي تناقله الينا اجدادنا واباؤنا السريان.
 بعدها قدم الحاضرين التهاني بمناسبة الذكرى الخامسة للتاسيس متمنين الموفقية والازدهار لعمل الدراسة السريانية.
 هذا وتخلل الاحتفالية عرض فلم توثيقي  للانجازات التي حققتها المديرية منذ التاسيس والى وقتنا الحاضر، كما تم  تقديم فقرات عامة ومنوعة تضمنت فعالية (عشرون حقيقة قد لا تعرفها عن  السريانية) وفعالية (مسابقات في المعلومات العامة).
 يشار الى ان المدير العام للدراسة  السريانية قدم كتب شكر وتقدير لجميع العاملين لمناسبة ذكرى التاسيس مهنئا  اياهم بالمناسبة ومؤكدا ضرورة التواصل في تقديم النشاطات وبذل الجهود  لتحقيق المزيد من الانجازات خدمة لطلبتنا الاعزاء.
 يذكر ان المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية سعت مؤخرا الى فتح قسم اللغة السريانية في كلية التربية المفتوحة  التابعة لوزارة التربية يتم فيه تعليم اللغة السريانية ومادة التربية  الدينية المسيحية للمعلمين الذين لديهم اختصاص اخر ويعملون في المدارس  المشمولة بتدريس هاتين المادتين. حيث سيتمكنوا بعد دراستهم فيها ونيل شهادة  التخرج. ان يباشروا حينها بتقديم الدروس المخصصة لهاتين المادتين لطلبة  المدارس.


















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يوليو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يعقد اجتماعاً مع مستشاري البطريركية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 عقد مساء الاثنين 17 تموز 2017 غبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو في مقر البطريركية بالمنصور– بغداد،  اجتماعاً مع مستشاري البطريركية بحضور معاونه سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس  يلدو.
 تم فيه بحث الوضع العام في البلاد بعد  تحرير الموصل والتحديات التي يواجهها المسيحيون بشكل خاص والسعي لتوحيد  المواقف. كما توقفوا عند الأوضاع التي يعيشها الكلدان: الهجرة، إعمار  بلداتهم، عودتهم والتعامل العقلاني مع المستجدات المتسارعة واتخاذ موقف  موحد متزن. وناقشوا ايضاً المعوقات امام وحدة الموقف من تعدد المحاورين:  السياسيون، المستقلون، الأحزاب ذات تبعية، رجال الدين … وكذلك الهوية  والتسميات الأثنية والدينية والثقافية والوطنية.
 والمستشارون هم:


القاضي ميخائيل شمشون، عضو المحكمة الاتحادية العليا.
باسم جميل أنطون، خبير اقتصادي عالمي وناشط مدني.
صفاء صباح هندي، رئيس الرابطة الكلدانية العالمية، لم يحضر لأسباب صحية.
جنان متي سليمان، محامية وخبيرة قانونية ومسؤولة لجنة متابعة عقارات المسيحيين.
هناء عمانوئيل القس، معاون مدير مكتب رئيس الجمهورية.
نبيل افرام، مدير كاريتاس العراق.
 ملاحظة: هذا المجلس يمكن ان يوسع في المستقبل للاستفادة من خبرات أخرى!

​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يوليو 2017)

*مجلس عشائر السريان  برطلي يعقد الاجتماع الدوري لهيئته الادارية ويشارك في ورشة المصالحة لمكونات سهل نينوى *




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقدت الهيئة الادارية لمجلس عشائر السريان   برطلي اجتماعها الدوري في مقر المجلس البديل في عنكاوة وذلك في تمام  الساعة السابعة من مساء يوم الاحد الموافق 16  7  2017 برئاسة السيد بشير  شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني للمجلس والسادة اعضاء الهيئة الادارية للمجلس  وتخلل منهاج الاجتماع فقرات مهمة تم من خلالها عرض معاناة شعبنا الصابر  والاسراع في العودة الى الديار بعد تذليل كافة المعوقات والصعاب وتقديم  الخدمات الاساسية والضرورية  لشعبنا المهجر .
 من جهة اخرى و تلبية لدعوة جمعية التحرير  للتنمية المدعوم من برنامج الاستجابة للازمات وبناء القدرة على مواجهتها في  العراق التابع لبرنامج الامم المتحدة الانمائي وبتمويل من الحكومة  الالمانية والمنعقد في اربيل وحضر وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان  برطلي برئاسة  السيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني للمجلس وعضوية كل من السادة اعضاء  الهيئة الادارية خيري نوري لاسوكا وصليوة كوركيس يونان وباسم كوركيس تندرو  وذلك في تمام الساعة التاسعة من صباح يوم السبت الموافق 15/7/2017  في قاعة  فندق جوار جرى .
 وكان الهدف من الورشة :
 1-   تعزيز التعايش وروح التسامح بين مكونات ناحية برطلي
 2-    التوصل الى صيغة مشتركة للتعايش بين مكونات برطلي
 3-    توقيع المشاركين على وثيقة تنص على حل النزاعات بطرق سلمية بين مكونات الناحية .
 وتم خلال الورشة مناقشة اثار التغيير  الديمغرافي في المنطقة وكذلك التحديات الكبيرة التي تواجه ابناء شعبنا في  سهل نينوى قبل وبعد داعش وما لحق بهم من ضلم وجور ومن تهجير قسري وقتل وسلب  وحرق والاسراع في مواجهة هذه التحديات واثار داعش في الاسراع في التاهيل  والبناء للبنى التحتية المدمرة لغرض بث الامن والاستقرار في عموم المنطقة  تمهيدا للعودة بامن وسلام .
 وكانت نتائج الورشة موفقة بالحضور  والطروحات المميزة والاسلوب الجيد للقائم على الورشة وقدمت في نهاية الورشة  بعد النقاشات والمداخلات توصيات نهائية ثم التوقيع عليها من قبل المشاركين  وكذلك التوقيع على وثيقة تنص على حل النزاعات بطرق سلمية بين المكونات  والتأكيد على ابعاد منطقة سهل نينوى من الصراعات بين الحكومة المركزية  وحكومة الاقليم والدول المجاورة.














































​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يوليو 2017)

*مسيحيون عراقيون : طرد "داعش" لن يحل المشكلة وأفكاره لا تزال قائمة !*







    The ransacked sanctuary at St. George’s church in Qaraqosh. Credit Sergey Ponomarev for The New York Times ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- كتابات/

*كتبت – آية حسين علي :*
 لم يمر مقاتلو تنظيم “داعش” الإرهابي  بمنطقة إلا وذاق أهلها المرارة والظلم والاضطهاد، ولم يتركوا طائفة أو  أصحاب ديانة إلا وهاجموهم واعتدوا على دور عبادتهم، بما فيهم المسيحيون  والمسلمون السنة والشيعة والأيزديون.
 وبعد إعلان العملية العسكرية في تشرين  أول/أكتوبر الماضي، كانت بلدة “بغدايدة” الواقعة بمحافظة “نينوى” شمالي  العراق، إحدى أول المناطق التي تم تحريرها على يد القوات المسلحة العراقية  من قبضة “داعش”.
 ورغم ذلك إلا أن سكانها الأصليون لا  يزالون يخشون من العودة، وتبقى شوارع أكبر مدينة مسيحية في العراق فارغة  بسبب الخوف الذي يغمرهم، وفقاً لما أفادت به صحيفة “البايس” الإسبانية.

عودة 150 شخصاً فقط..
 تعتبر “بغدايدة” بلدة سريانية, حيث ينتمي  سكانها بشكل عام إلى السريانية، ويتبع 70% منهم الكنيسة السريانية  الكاثوليكية، والباقي الأرثوذكسية، ويضاف إليهم لاجئون كاثوليكيون وقادمون  من الكنيسة السريانية الشرقية, هربوا من العنف الطائفي، كما يوجد عدد قليل  من العائلات المسلمة.
 وذكرت الصحيفة الإسبانية أن هناك الكثير  من المنازل محتفظة ببنيانها إلا أن بعضها قد تم حرقه أو نهبه، ورغم أن  البيانات عن أعداد السكان والنازحين تعتبر أمراً سياسياً حساساً إلا أنه  كان يقدر عدد السكان في المدينة, قبل ظهور “داعش”, بـ50 ألف نسمة.
 ولم يتمكن سوى 150 شخصاً فقط من العودة، ولا يزال الكثير من الأهالي ينتظرون الحصول على الدعم كي يتمكنوا من إعادة ترميم منازلهم.

مخاوف السكان..
 تعيش العائلات وأطفالها في مخيمات  “أربيل”، وأظهرت الحكومة بإقليم كردستان العراق حمايتها وكرمها مع النازحين  المسيحيين والأقليات الدينية الأخرى أكثر من المسلمين أنفسهم, رغم أن  أغلبية الأكراد ينتمون إلى الإسلام.
 وقال أحد سكان المدينة يدعى (قيس لويس):  “نشعر بالأمان والاطمئنان منذ الإطاحة بداعش”، ولا يزال “لويس” يعود كل يوم  مساء إلى أربيل لأن منزله تم هدمه، وينتظر الدعم كي يتمكن من إصلاحه.
 وانضم “لويس” إلى “وحدات حماية نينوى”,  وهي عبارة عن ميليشيات سريانية شُكلت لمحاربة تنظيم “داعش” وانضمت إلى  القوات الحكومية في المدينة، ثم أصبح حارساً أمام كنيسة “مار جرجس”.
 وتعكس الحالة المزرية التي عليها الكنيسة  حالياً مخاوف السكان، حيث كسرت الأجراس وألقي الصليب المصنوع من الحديد على  الأرض كما انتهكت الغرف وأماكن تعبد المسيحيين، ولم يعد بها سوى عدد من  المقاعد البلاستيكية وسط الحطام المنتشر في كل مكان.
 كما كانت الكنائس الأخرى, بما فيها كنيستا “ساركيس” و”باكوس”, أهدافاً لعمليات الجهاديين وبعضها تحول إلى مصانع لقنابل التنظيم.

طرد “داعش” لم يحل المشكلة..
 قال أحد سكان المدينة يدعى (زبيب نوري): “نشعر بالأمان لكن نحتاج إلى ضمانات دولية”.
 وتابع المواطن, الذي يعتبر من القلائل  الذين قرروا إعادة فتح محالهم التجارية بعد فترة من إغلاقها, أن “طرد داعش  لم يحل المشكلة، لأن المقاتلين خرجوا وبقيت أفكارهم، وهذه قضية ثقافة قبول  الآخر رغم اختلافه والتغيير سيحدث شيئاً فشيئاً”.
 وأضاف: “لقد عشنا إلى جوار المسلمين لسنوات عدة، والأفكار الطائفية جاءت من الخارح”.
 وكانت الدولة تحت حكم الرئيس الراحل “صدام  حسين” بها توازن, منع اعتبار المنتمين إلى فئات عرقية أو دينية أخرى  مواطنين من الدرجة الثانية، والآن رغم تغير الأوضاع بعد الغزو الأميركي  للعراق يخشى الكثيرون من تكرار نفس الصيغة مع وضع الشيعة على رأس الحكم  بدلاً من السنة.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يوليو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يضع اكليلاً من الزهور على نصب الشهيد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 قام صباح يوم الثلاثاء 18 تموز 2017 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بزيارة نصب الشهيد في بغداد ووضع  عليه اكليلاً من الزهور باسم البطريركية الكلدانية تكريما لأرواح الشهداء  واحتفالا بالانتصار الكبير على تنظيم داعش الإرهابي في الموصل والمدن  الأخرى. ورفع الصلاة اليه تعالى ليرحمهم في رحمته الواسعة ويلهم عائلاتهم  الصبر والسلوان.

 ورافق غبطته سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو،  المعاون البطريركي وسيادة رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية  والصابئة المندائية الاستاذ رعد جليل كجه جي والاب نشأت توزا والاخوات  الراهبات العاملات في البطريركية.

 وقد صرح غبطته للأعلام الحاضر  في الاحتفالية: جئنا إلى هنا لتكريم أرواح شهداء العراق الذين ضحوا بحياتهم  من اجل حماية الوطن والمواطنين. دماؤهم اختلطت ببعضها من دون النظر الى  هويتهم القومية او الدينية او المذهبية، توحدوا من اجل الوطن وهذه دعوة  لجميعنا لمضاعفة الجهود لترسيخ انتمائنا الى الوطن ليستعيد نسيجه وروحه  الجميلة وتعزيز العيش المشترك وبناء مجتمع اخوي سليم يعيش فيهم كل  المواطنين متساوين وبحرية وكرامة. الدمار سيعمر لكنننا ينبغي ان نبدأ  بإصلاح انفسنا وتحقيق مصالحة وطنية حقيقية.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يوليو 2017)

* التناول الاول لـ17 طفلا من قريتي بناصور ونهاوة في كنيسة ماريوسف *



 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 اقام الاب فريد كينا الوكيل البطريركي  لابرشية عقرة وزيبار قداسا احتفاليا بمناسبة التناول الاول لـ17 طفلا من  قريتي بناصور ونهاوة في كنيسة ماريوسف  وبحضور الاب رويال حنوش والاخوات  الراهبات، الاخت عطور والاخت فرح والاخت امال واهالي المتناولين واهالي  القرية الذين عبروا عن فرحتهم بهذه المناسبة السعيدة.
  كل الشكر للكادر التعليمي المتكون من الست داليا توما المسؤولة والست سوزان ليون والست لافينيا ادم والاستاذ ولسن عوديشو لجهودهم.
 وبهذه المناسبة اقام الاب فريد مأدبة افطار للضيوف والعاملين في الكنيسة وجوقة الكنيسة ولجان التنظيم.
























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يوليو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (19 يوليو 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يستقبل اهالي قرية شكفدلي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 19/7/2017 قام السيد فهمي يوسف عضو  هيئة الرئاسة في المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري و بحضور النائب  وحيدة ياقو عضو برلمان كوردستان و السيدين عدنان عوديشو و غزوان قس يونان  عضوا المجلس الشعبي باستقبال وفداً من قرية شكفدلي وخلال هذا اللقاء اطلع  المجلس الشعبي على المعوقات و التحديات التي يواجهها اهالي القرية وقد اكد  عضو هيئة الرئاسة في المجلس الشعبي بان المجلس و من خلال ممثليه في برلمان  كوردستان و مجلس النواب العراقي و مجالس المحافظات سوف يبذل كل الجهود  لتذليل المعوقات التي يواجهها ابناء شعبنا في كافة مناطقنا التاريخية  والدفاع عن تطلعاتهم وحقوقهم المشروعة  لبناء غد افضل في ارض الاباء و  الاجداد .


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يوليو 2017)

*منظمة كابني توزع السلات الغذائية على العوائل العائدة الى منطقة سهل نينوى بدعم من الكنيسة الهنكارية للمساعدات*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 رافقت كاميرات قناة عشتار الفضائية منظمة  كابني في جولتها ببلدات سهل نينوى المحررة فقد قامت المنظمة بتوزيع السلات  الغذائية بدعم من الكنيسة الهنكارية للمساعدات على العوائل العائدة إلى  مناطق بغديدا وبعشيقة وبحزاني وبرطلة واجرى مراسلنا لقاء مع مسؤول برامج  الاعمار في المنظمة مشتاق جليل بهنام تحدث خلاله عن آلية التوزيع ومشاركة  المنظمة في حملة الاعمار لهذه المناطق.
 هذا وقد وزعت المنظمة 503 سلة غذائية على  العوائل العائدة الى مناطقها في سهل نينوى بواقع 375 سلة لاهالي بغديدا  و103 لأهالي بعشيقة وبحزاني و 25 لأهالي برطلة.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يوليو 2017)

*السفير الفرنسي الجديد يزور مقر البطريركية الكلدانية في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 زار صباح اليوم الخميس 20/7/2017 سعادة  السفير الفرنسي الجديد لدى العراق السيد برونو اوبير Bruno Aubert, مقر  البطريركية الكلدانية في المنصور برفقة مساعده. وقد استقبلهما غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو.

 دار الحديث حول الوضع العام في  البلاد بعد تحرير الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى من تنظيم داعش، ووضع المسيحيين  والأقليات الأخرى. وقد شدد غبطته على أهمية احترام حقوق سكان المنطقة،  وتوفير الحماية لهم، واعمار بيوتهم لتسهيل عودتهم وممارسة حياتهم الطبيعية،  كما أكد على أهمية اسهام المجتمع الأوروبي في عملية إعادة الإعمار والبنى  التحتية.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يوليو 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا يزور رعية ملبورن للكنيسة الشرقية القديمة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بطريركية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة/ مكتب الإعلام
   بدعوة من غبطة المطران مار يعقوب دانيل  راعي أبرشية استراليا ونيوزيلندا للكنيسة الشرقية القديمة، زار قداسة  البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العراق  والعالم يوم الاثنين 17 تموز 2017 كنيسة القديسة مريم العذراء للكنيسة  الشرقية القديمة في ملبورن باستراليا.. يرافقه غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا  مطران استراليا ونيوزيلندا ولبنان، ونيافة الأساقفة مار آوا روئيل ومار  بولص بنيامين ومار نرسي بنيامين ومار أبرس يوخنا ومار بنيامين إيليا وعدد  من الآباء الكهنة.
  وكان في استقبال قداسته والوفد المرافق  له.. غبطة المطران يعقوب دانيل والأب الخوري نسطورس إيشو والأب مرقس هرمز  كاهنا الرعية، ورئيس وأعضاء الهيئة الإدارية للكنيسة.
  وفي مدخل الكنيسة رتلت جوقة إنشاد  الكنيسة ترتيلة استقبال الرعاة، وأدى الجميع صلاة المساء في الكنيسة،  توجهوا بعدها إلى قاعة المناسبات في الكنيسة.
  وألقى رئيس لجنة الكنيسة كلمة رحب فيها  بقداسة البطريرك والوفد المرافق له، تم ألقى غبطة المطران مار يعقوب دانيل  كلمة شكرَ فيها قداسته على تلبية الدعوة وتحدث عن ضرورة التعاون وزرع  المحبة بين المؤمنين.
  بعدها تحدث قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس  الثالث صليوا شاكرا غبطة المطران والكهنة وأعضاء لجنة الكنيسة على الدعوة،  مؤكدا على ضرورة العمل معا في المحبة المسيحية.
  ثم تحدث غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا ملقيا  كلمة باسم أبرشية استراليا ونيوزيلندا لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية شاكرا فيها  غبطة أخيه المطران مار يعقوب دانيل على هذه الدعوة، ثم تطرق إلى ما قامت  وتقوم به الكنيسة في خدمة المؤمنين النازحين من قرى الخابور.
 وفي الختام تم توديع قداسة البطريرك والوفد المرافق له بنفس الحفاوة التي قوبل بها.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يوليو 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق يلتقي المطران بطرس موشي ويطّلع على نتائج لقائه مع العبادي*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
 زار النائب رائد اسحق الخميس 13 تموز  الجاري سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك  واقليم كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك في مقر اقامته في عنكاوا. وجرى خلال  اللقاء الحديث عن الاوضاع في العراق بعد تحرير الموصل وأوضاع المسيحيين  بصورة خاصة، وتبادل الطرفان وجهات النظر في الكثير من القضايا التي تخص  ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري على ضوء مستجدات الاحداث وما يجري  على الساحة وتهيئة الاجواء والظروف الملائمة التي تمكنه من اعادة بناء  مناطقه سيما وان الكثير من العوائل قد بدأت بالعودة الفعلية الى بلداتهم في  سهل نينوى.
 وجرى خلال اللقاء ايضا الحديث عن نتائج  اللقاء الذي جمع مؤخرا سيادة المطران موشي مع وفد مسيحي برئيس الوزراء  العراقي الدكتور حيدر العبادي الذي جرى في الموصل خلال زيارة الاخير اليها  بعد انتهاء العمليات العسكرية فيها واعلانه منها رسميا عن تحريرها. حيث نقل  سيادة المطران عن اللقاء بانه كان ايجابيا وابدى رئيس الحكومة الدكتور  العبادي تجاوبه مع كل الطروحات التي قدمها الوفد له.






​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يوليو 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني يرفع الصلاة في كنيسة مار الياس في ولاية كاليفورنيا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 عند وصول قداسة سيدنا البطريرك مار  إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني إلى ولاية كاليفورنيا، كان في استقباله نيافة  المطران مار إقليميس أوجين قبلان، النائب البطريركي في غربي الولايات  المتحدة الأميركية والأب القس جون سيف، كاهن رعية مار إلياس في سان  برناردينو، إضافة إلى أعضاء لجنة تنظيم المؤتمر العام ال53 للكنيسة  السريانية الأرثوذكسية في أميركا الشمالية، وتم ذلك بتاريخ 19 تموز 2017.
 وقد رافق قداسته نيافة المطران مار  ديونيسيوس جان قواق، النائب البطريركي في أبرشية شرقي الولايات المتحدة  الأميركية، والأب الربان جوزف بالي، السكرتير البطريركي ومدير دائرة  الإعلام.
 رفع قداسته الصلاة في كنيسة مار إلياس  وبارك المؤمنين معبّراً عن فرحته بأن يكون معهم خلال المؤتمر السنوي، بعدها  تلا الصلاة مأدبةُ عشاء على شرف قداسته.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يوليو 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان يلتقي وزيرة الهجرة في حكومة كيبيك – كندا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 في تمام الساعة التاسعة من صباح يوم  الثلاثاء 18 تمّوز 2017، التقى غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بمعالي وزيرة الهجرة في  حكومة كيبيك الكندية السيّدة كاثلين ويل، في مقرّ وزارة الهجرة في مونتريال  – كندا.
     رافق غبطتَه سيادةُ المطران مار فولوس  أنطوان ناصيف الأكسرخوس الرسولي في كندا، والأب جليل هدايا رئيس محكمة  الإستئناف الكنسية السريانية، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والأب  إيلي يشوع كاهن رعية مونتريال ولافال، ورئيس مجلس الرعية ميشال جيجي، ونائب  الرئيس طوني شمعي. وحضر اللقاء النائب في برلمان كيبيك عن مدينة لافال جان  هابِل، والسيّد رولان الديك.
     خلال اللقاء، تحدّث غبطة أبينا  البطريرك عن تاريخ الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية وانتشارها في بلاد المنشأ  في الشرق كما في العالم الإنتشار في الغرب، شارحاً بإسهاب الأوضاع العامّة  في الشرق، وبخاصة ما يجري في سوريا والعراق وتداعياته على الحضور المسيحي  في هذين البلدين، مؤكّداً أنّ المسيحيين ليسوا بطارئين على الشرق وإنّما هم  سكّانه الأصليون، وهم يتعرّضون الآن إلى إبادة جديدة نتيجة ما يعانونه من  اضطهاد وأعمال عنف وإرهاب واقتلاع.
     وأعرب غبطته عن شكره وامتنانه  العميقين لكندا وحكومة كيبيك التي تستقبل النازحين إليها عبر البحار  والمحيطات بحثاً عن العيش الآمن والكريم والحرّ، مشدّداً على أنّ الكنيسة  لا تشجّع الهجرة، إنّما تترك الحرّية للأفراد والعائلات في اتّخاذ القرار  الذي يناسبهم، ومنوّهاً إلى أنّ أبناء شعبنا مرتاحون لوجودهم في كندا وفي  كيبيك حيث الحرّيات والحقوق والكرامة الإنسانية، وهم في القوت عينه  يتألّمون متضامنين مع معاناة إخوتهم في بلادهم الأمّ في الشرق.
     كما تطرّق غبطته إلى ما تقوم به البطريركية في لبنان من جهود لمساعدة النازحين والقادمين إلى لبنان من أبناء شعبنا.
     أمّا الوزيرة، فعبّرت عن سرورها بلقاء  غبطته والإستماع إليه في طرحه الصريح والشفّاف لقضية الحضور المسيحي في  الشرق، معربةً عن تفهّمها وتضامنها مع معاناة مسيحيي الشرق ووضعهم  المأساوي، مؤكّدةً أنّ حكومتها تعمل كلّ ما بوسعها في سبيل تأمين الخدمات  اللازمة للنازحين القادمين إليها. 














​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يوليو 2017)

*صلاة الرمش بمناسبة تذكار مارقرياوس في قرية قلونتا (كلاتي)*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بمناسبة تذكار مارقرياوس اقام الاب فريد  كينا الوكيل البطريركي لابرشية عقرة وزيبار والاباء فارس مروكي ورويال حنوش  والاخوات الراهبات الاخت عطور والاخت فرح صلاة الرمش في مزار مارقرياوس  الواقع في قرية قلونتا (كلاتي) وبحضور عدد من المؤمنين من القرى القريبة  للمنطقة.





























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يوليو 2017)

*الاستقرار الأمني في سهل نينوى.. هل يدفع المسيحيين للعودة إلى مناطقهم؟*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بغداد بوست/
 بدأت عشرات العائلات المسيحية بالعودة إلى مناطقهم المحررة في قضاء الحمدانية ذات الغالبية المسيحية شرق الموصل.

 حيث بدأوا بترميم وإعمار منازلهم والأماكن العامة والمؤسسات الحكومية التي  دمرها تنظيم داعش وسلب مملتكاتها ،فضلا عن الدمار الذي لحق بمدنهم  ومناطقهم اثر معارك استعادة المناطق من سيطرة داعش الإرهابي.
 ويحاول المسيحيون العائدون وهم أكثر من  500 عائلة حتى الآن ترميم منازلهم وإصلاح الأضرار التي لحقت بها تمهيدا  لإعادة الحياة والاستقرار إليها بشكل كامل، ما يشير إلى إصرارهم وتمسكهم  بأرض آبائهم وأجدادهم وترك معاناة العيش في المخيمات والعودة إلى منازلهم  وأرضهم الأصلية.
 "بغداد بوست" التقت صبري رفو إبراهيم أحد  أفراد الحماية في سهل نينوى المشكلة من قبل المسيحيين حيث تحدث على انه  وبعد استعادة قضاء الحمدانية وأغلب أجزاء سهل نينوى بدأت بوادر ونيات  المواطنين بالعودة من جديد الى هذه المدينة ان الشعب القرقوشي شعب يحب  الحياة يحب العمل يحب البلد يحب العراق من شمالها الى جنوبها.
 بينما تحدثت فكتوريا وهي مواطنة مسيحية  على ان داعش  الإرهابي قام بأخذ سيارتهم منهم أمام أعينهم، لكنه حمد الرب  في نفس الوقت انهم تركوهم ولم يقوموا بقتلهم.

 وعبر المسيحيون عن  فرحتهم بالعودة من جديد إلى مناطقهم على الرغم من الدمار الذي خلفه داعش  بمناطقهم ومنازلهم، مطالبين الجهات المعنية بدعمهم وتمكين المسيحيين  الآخرين بالعودة إلى مناطقهم وتعويضهم.
 وذلك بعد مضي العائلات أكثر من 3 سنوات في المخيمات منذ اجتياح تنظيم داعش لمناطقهم وتهجير المسيحيين والأقليات الأخرى.
 وثمن المسيحيون دور القوات الأمنية في  مناطقهم لحفظ الأمن والاستقرار، مؤكدين أن استمرار الاستقرار السائد وضمان  عدم تكرار ما حل بهم من مآسي و ويلات سيشجع المسيحيين الآخرين بالعودة إلى  مناطقهم في سهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يوليو 2017)

*مقابلة مع البطريرك ساكو بشأن آخر التطورات الراهنة في العراق بعد تحرير الموصل*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اذاعة الفاتيكان/

 على الرغم من تمكن الأجهزة الأمنية  العراقية من طرد مقاتلي تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية من مدينة الموصل ما تزال  الأوضاع في البلد العربي تشهد توترات لم تخلُ من أعمال العنف وعمليات  الإعدام الجماعي. هذا وقد أثارت جدلا واسعا إقالة عمدة القوش المسيحي  واستبداله بمسؤول آخر مقرب من الحزب الديمقراطي في كردستان. للمناسبة أجرى  القسم الإيطالي في راديو الفاتيكان مقابلة مع بطريرك بابل للكلدان لويس  ساكو الذي اعتبر أن هذه الحادثة هي سابقة في غاية الخطورة خصوصا لأن عمدة  القوش وحاكم المحافظة ورؤساء بلديات قرى سهل نينوى يُنتخبون من قبل الشعب،  وبالتالي لا يحق لأي حزب أن يعين شخصا في هذا المنصب أو أن يستبدل مسؤولا  منتخبا بشخص آخر. وعاد غبطته ليؤكد أن هذا الأمر خطير بالنسبة للأقليات  المسيحية مشددا على ضرورة أن تُحترم حقوق سكان تلك المناطق، ومشيرا إلى أن  المرجعيات الدينية المسيحية المحلية لم تُصدر أي ردة فعل بل قامت برفع كتاب  بهذا الشأن إلى رئيس الجمهورية على أمل أن تُصوّب الأمور.
 في رد على سؤال بشأن الخطر الذي قد ينجم  عن انفصال إقليم كردستان عن العراق قال بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية إنه يحق  لأي طرف أن يقرر مصيره بنفسه لكن لا ينبغي أن يفرض رغبته على الآخرين. وسطر  أهمية أن يتمكن سكان سهل نينوى من تقرير مستقبلهم بحرية بعيدا عن التدخلات  الخارجية. ولفت إلى أن المشاكل في المنطقة ما تزال قائمة، وأن النازحين  يخافون من العودة إلى ديارهم فيما لا يزال الغموض يكتنف المستقبل.
 في سياق حديثه عن آخر التطورات الراهنة في  مدينة الموصل، حيث تحدثت منظمة مراقبة حقوق الإنسان عن وقوع عمليات إعدام  جماعي وأعمال عنف بحق من اشتُبه بعلاقتهم مع تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية لم  يستبعد بطريرك بابل للكلدان إمكانية حصول هذه التجاوزات قائلا إن المنطقة  تشهد حربا والحرب تكون خارجة عن السيطرة. وأوضح أن العديد من السكان  المحليين كانوا متعاطفين مع داعش ولم يُعرف من هم مؤيدو التنظيم ومن هم  معارضوه. ولفت إلى أن الشطر الغربي من مدينة الموصل دُمر بشكل تام تقريباً،  وقال إن تسعة مستشفيات دُمرت من أصل المستشفيات العشرة في الموصل هذا فضلا  عن تدمير ستة جسور، وثلاثة وستين مسجدا وكنيسة وأحد عشر ألف مسكن.
 في ختام حديثه للقسم الإيطالي في إذاعة  الفاتيكان شدد بطريرك بابل للكلدان لويس ساكو على ضرورة أن يتحول الانتصار  في الموصل إلى انتصار للمصالحة بين القادة السياسيين العراقيين وقال: كفى  للانقسامات، والصراعات والحروب! ودعا المسؤولين إلى التعامل باحترام ورأفة  مع الناس المتألمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يوليو 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق: سيتم افتتاح مصرف الرافدين في برطلة وتلكيف قريبا جدا والحمدانية بعد تأهيل بنايته*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق

 زار النائب رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب  العراقي يوم أمس الاربعاء مصرف الرافدين العام في بغداد، والتقى خلال  الزيارة بالدكتورة خولة طالب جبار المدير العام لمصرف الرافدين. ونقل  النائب اسحق خلال الزيارة معاناة المهجرين من ابناء سهل نينوى من الذين  يمتلكون أرصدة وحسابات في مصرف الرافدين/ فرع الحمدانية والمصارف الاخرى في  الموصل طيلة ما يقارب الثلاث سنوات من التهجير وعدم تمكنهم من التصرف  بارصدتهم والاستفادة منها خلال فترة التهجير الصعبة. واستفسر النائب اسحق  عن عدم فتح فرع المصرف في الحمدانية على الرغم من مضي ثمانية أشهر على  تحرير المنطقة واعلان الانتصار بعد تحرير الموصل ايضا.
 وذكرت الدكتورة خولة طالب أن مصرف برطلة  ومصرف تلكيف ومصرف جامعة الموصل سيتم افتتاحهم قريبا جدا وتنتظر الادارة  العامة للمصرف تأكيدات من محافظة نينوى ومن مديرية شرطة نينوى بتوفير  الاجراءات الامنية لحماية فروع المصارف المذكورة ليتم اعادة افتتاحها وبدء  العمل فيها.
 أما بخصوص مصرف الحمدانية فذكرت مدير عام  مصرف الرافدين بان بناية المصرف تحتاج الى تأهيل واعمار وسيباشرون بذلك  لاعادة فتحها بشكل سريع وليقدم الفرع خدماته لعملائه من ابناء المنطقة بعد  ضمان توفير الحماية الامنية له من الجهات المذكورة.
 وأضافت الدكتورة خولة طالب بامكان الاشخاص  من الذين يملكون أرصدة في مصرف الرافدين فرع الحمدانية الحصول على أرصدتهم  بمراجعة مصرف الرافدين العام في بغداد/ الادارة العامة/ قسم الرقابة  الداخلية وتقديم طلب بخصوص ذلك وبعد التأكد والتحقق من ارصدتهم وفق آلية  محددة من قبل المصرف تصرف لهم المبالغ المالية المطلوبة من فرع المصرف في  بغداد.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يوليو 2017)

*تقليد الاب الربان بشار شَمَـنّي كاهن كنيسة مار افرام في هيوستن الامريكية الصليب المقدس*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بهنام شابا شمني
 احتفل نيافة الحبر الجليل مار أقليميس  أوكين قبلان النائب البطريركي لابرشية غربي الولايات المتحدة للسريان  الارثوذكس صباح الاحد 16 / 7 / 2017 بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة مار أفرام في  مدينة هيوستن بولاية تكساس الامريكية، وخلال القداس قام بتكريم الاب الربان  بشار اسحق شمني البرطلّي وقلده الصليب المقدس.  وجرت مراسيم التقليد  بمشاركة جوقات شمامسة وشماسات الكنيسة وحضور جمع من المؤمنين من ابناء  الرعية.
 وذكر نيافة المطران أوكين قبلان في كلمته  أن تقليد الاب الربان بشار شمني الصليب المقدس جاء بعد مباركة قداسة  البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني كريم بطريرك الكنيسة السريانية  الارثوذكسية وبعد خمس سنوات من خدمته للرعية التي عمل فيها بجد ونشاط وهمة  عالية دون أن يثقل على رعيته وعلى الكنيسة فهو يعمل ايضا لتأمين حاجاته  الانسانية، وأضاف الصليب هو مكافأة له ولكن المكافأة الاعظم هي من الرب.  وختم نيافة المطران كلمته بقوله التكريم سيزيد من مسؤولياته ويُكثر في نفس  الوقت من خدماته وتضحياته.
 بينما شكر الاب الربان بشار شمني في كلمته  قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني الذي انعم عليه بهذا التكريم ونيافة راعي  الابرشية والمؤمنين على دعمهم المعنوي له في خدمته الكهنوتية واصفا الكاهن  الناجح بالكاهن الذي يعمل ويتعب لتكون الكنيسة ناجحة والعكس هو الصحيح.  ومشبها الكاهن بالاطفائي الذي ينطلق نحو الاماكن الخطرة لاخماد الحريق  بينما يكون الناس يتوجهون بعيدا عنها.
 يذكر ان الاب الربان بشار شمني البرطلّي  كان قد رسم كاهنا بوضع يد قداسة المثلث الرحمات البطريرك مار اغناطيوس زكا  الاول عيواص في 21 آذار 2012 في كنيسة دير مار أفرام في معرة صيدنايا  بسوريا.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يوليو 2017)

*كنيسة العائلة المقدسة في بغداد تحتفل بالتناول الاول*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 احتفلت كنيسة العائلة المقدسة في بغداد  صباح يوم الجمعة 21 تموز 2017 بالتناول الاول للقربان المقدس لعدد من  الاطفال، وقد ترأس القداس الاحتفالي غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل  ساكو وعاونه سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو وخوري الكنيسة الاب نشأت  توزه.

 وأكد غبطته اثناء الموعظة على التمسك بأيمان الاباء  والاجداد وخصوصا في هذه المنطقة التى كانت مكتظة بالمؤمنين المسيحيين، كما  أكد على الانتماء الى الكنيسة وتشجيع الدعوات الكهنوتية والرهبانية من خلال  توجيه بعض الاسئلة للمتناولين.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يوليو 2017)

*قداس نوسرديل تذكار الاثني عشر رسولا في كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان الاشورية - عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تقرير: يوخنا دانيال
 يصادف الاحد الاول من فصل الصيف وفي شهر  تموز من كل عام وحسب التقويم الكنسي الغربي عيد نوسرديل ، الذي معناه هو  عيد الله وكذلك تذكار الاثني عشر من رسل السيد المسيح له المجد .
 وفي مثل هذا اليوم من كل عام يحتفل ابناء كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في الوطن والمهجر باقامة قداديس خاصة في هذا العيد القومي الكنسي .
 وبهذه المناسبة اقام الاب مارتن نبيل  نيقولا كاهن كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان في عنكاوا قداسا صباح يوم الاحد  الثالث والعشرين من الشهر الحالي ، وبمشاركة عدد من الشمامسة وجوق تراتيل  الكنيسة وجمهور غفير من المؤمنين .
 وقرأ الاب مارتن نبيل في بداية القداس  فصلا من الانجيل المقدس حسب البشير لوقا ، حيث يوصينا فيه الرب بالتمسك  بالايمان المسيحي الراسخ والتواضع والبساطة في التعامل مع الاخرين ،  ويبعدنا عن التكبر والانانية والحسد في المناسبات الاجتماعية والحياة  اليومية .
 وهناك مصدران لعيد نوسرديل عيد الرشاش ،  الاول قومي يعود الى زمن الامبراطورية الاشورية حيث كانت الجماهير ترش  الماء على بعضهم البعض ، وعلى الابنية والتماثيل في افراح "اكيتو" رأس  السنة البابلية الاشورية لكون الماء رمزا للحرية والتجدد والحياة ، وكذلك  كان الاشوريون يرشون الماء على الجيوش الاشورية المنتصرة العائدين من  الحروب في المدن الرئيسة كآشور ونينوى تهنئة بعيد انتصاراتهم ، ولغسل  وتطهير آثار المعارك والحروب العالقة باجسادهم وملابسهم واسلحتهم.
 والمصدر الثاني لعيد نوسرديل هو ديني حيث  كان رسل وتلاميذ السيد المسيح في بداية المسيحية يقومون برش الماء على  الالاف من الاشخاص الذين كانوا يدخلون في المسيحية بمثابة العماد المقدس،   وذلك لكثرة اعداد هؤلاء الداخلين في المسيحية.
 وبعد انتهاء القداس خرجت جماهير المؤمنين  الى باحة كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان واخذوا يرشون الماء على بعضهم احياء  وتجسيدا لهذا التقليد القومي الديني الاشوري .


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يوليو 2017)

*النائبان رائد اسحق وعماد يوخنا يلتقيان وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
 التقى النائبان رائد اسحق وعماد يوخنا  الاحد 9 تموز الجاري وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الدكتور عبدالرزاق  العيسى في مبنى الوزارة ببغداد. وجرى خلال اللقاء عرض مجموعة من الامور  التي تخص المكون المسيحي على معالي الوزير منها، طلب تمديد استضافة طلبة  جامعتي الموصل ونينوى في جامعة كركوك أو نقل طلبة الجامعتين من المكون  المسيحي اليها، بسبب عدم استقرار الاوضاع الامنية في مدينة الموصل وعدم  تمكن هؤلاء الطلبة وعوائلهم من العودة اليها بعد ما لحق بدورهم من تدمير  وتخريب وسلب ونهب.
 كما طالب النائبان تخصيص مبالغ مالية من  قبل الوزارة الى جامعة الحمدانية لغرض تأجير أبنية في قضاء الحمدانية  لتتمكن من مباشرة الدوام فيها كون البناية الحالية غير صالحة. وفي السياق  نفسه طالب النائبان أيضا إطلاق المنحة المالية لطلبة جامعة الحمدانية  للعامين 2016 و 2017. وتطرق النائبان أيضا الى موضوع اشراك المكون المسيحي  في المناصب الادارية للجامعة المذكورة.
 كما طالب النائب رائد اسحق من معالي وزير  التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي استثناء طلبة كلية الطب في جامعتي الموصل  ونينوى ممن هم في المرحلة السادسة والمستمرين بالدوام في المواقع البديلة  للجامعتين في كركوك من شرط التطبيق في مستشفيات الموصل والاستعاضة عنها  بالتطبيق في مستشفيات اربيل لحين استقرار الاوضاع الامنية في الموصل وعودة  الطلبة وعوائلهم الى مناطقهم بعد اعمار دورهم.
 هذا وأبدى معالي الوزير الدكتور عبدالرزاق العيسى تفهمه وتجاوبه مع كل ما طرح عليه من قبل النائبين.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يوليو 2017)

*مراسيم تكريس تماثيل العذراء مريم ووضعها امام كنائس سهل نينوى المحررة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 جرت في كنيسة البشارة في مجمع آشتي 2  للنازحين في عنكاوا مراسيم تكريس تماثيل أمنا العذراء مريم التي ارسلتها  جمعية الشرق من فرنسا ممثلة بالاب رودولوف فينيورون كي تستبدل بالتماثيل  التي خربها داعش في بلداتنا بسهل نينوى ، ان هذه التماثيل الاربعة عشر تمثل  الرمز الديني والاجتماعي والمعنى الايماني لشعبنا المسيحي بامنا العذراء  مريم ، وجرت المراسيم بحضور عدد من السادة المطارنة والاساقفة والاخوات  الراهبات والاباء الكهنة والمسؤولين وألقى سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس  موشي رئيس أساقفة الموصل وكركوك وإقليم كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك كلمة  تحدث خلالها عن المشاركة في هذه المراسيم إضافة إلى نصب أحد هذه التماثيل  في مدرسة البشارة بعنكاوا والبقية ستوضع أمام كنائس بلدات برطلة وكرمليس  وبغديدا المحررة.
 هذه التماثيل للعذراء مريم تم تكريسها  خلال مراسيم صلوات وادعية وطلبات شارك فيها جمع حاشد من المؤمنين اضافة إلى  جوق الكنيسة وتحدث سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة رئيس اساقفة ابرشية  أربيل الكلدانية قائلاً في انجيل متى نقرأ عادة نسب يسوع وكل الاسماء  المذكورة في هذه السلسلة بدءاً من ابراهيم إلى يوسف إلى أمنا العذراء مريم  كلهم كانوا في رحلة واضاف سيادته أن رحلة العودة إلى بلداتنا في سهل نينوى  فيها صعوبات وتحديات ولكن ربنا لم يتركنا وأمنا مريم ستبارك هذه الرحلة  رحلة العودة حاملين معنا بشرى الخلاص، وبعد الانتهاء من مراسيم التكريس  توجه الحاضرون في موكب نحو مدرسة البشارة بجانب كنيسة البشارة ليتم وضع أحد  التماثيل في باحة هذه المدرسة لتكون رسالة واضحة أننا نحن لسنا عبدة  التماثيل وانما هي رموز لشخصية مهمة ألا وهي أمنا العذراء مريم.
 الى ذلك وبرعاية سيادة المطران مار يوحنا  بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك ،  جرت في كنائس برطلة وكرمليس وقره قوش مراسيم وضع تماثيل العذراء مريم امام  هذه الكنائس وفي مذابحها وبحضور الكاهن القائم بخدمة الارسالية السريانية  في هولندا الخور اسقف نوئيل القس توما والاباء الكهنة وجمع غفير من  المؤمنين.
 ففي برطلة تم وضع تمثال العذراء مريم امام الكنائس وسط جو روحي وايماني وتحديا للشر ولداعش واعوانه.
 ثم توجه المشرفون على نصب ووضع هذه  التماثيل الى بلدة كرمليس المحررة وتحديدا الى كنيسة مار ادي الرسول وكان  باستقبالهم الاب ثابت حبيب ، وجرى هناك زياح خاص ثم تلا سيادة المطران مار  يوحنا بطرس موشي فصلا من انجيل يوحنا المقدس.
 والقى الاب ثابت حبيب كلمة رحب خلالها  بالحاضرين وبممثل جمعية الشرق من فرنسا الاب رودولوف فينيورون وقال الاب  حبيب اننا نشكر الاخوة الفرنسيين الذين ارسلوا لنا 14 تمثالا كي نضعها بدل  التماثيل التي خربتها داعش.
 بعده القى الاب الفرنسي رودولوف فينيورون  كلمة اشاد خلالها بابناء بلدات سهل نينوى وبشجاعتهم القوية في العودة الى  مناطقهم مضيفا ان جمعية الشرق في فرنسا ستعمل بكل الطرق من اجل عودة كل  النازحين الى مناطقهم.
 بعد ذلك توجه موكب المشرفين على وضع هذه  التماثيل نحو مدينة بغديدا قره قوش ووصل الى كنيسة الطاهرة الكبرى حيث جرى  زياح خاص كان في المقدمة سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي ، وجرت مراسيم  خاصة تخللتها صلوات وادعية تطلب من امنا العذراء مريم الصلاة من اجل الجميع  .
 ثم وضع احد التماثيل في باحة كنيسة  الطاهرة الكبرى في مدينة بغديدا قره قوش ، كما تم وضع بقية التماثيل امام  كنائس اخرى في مدينة بغديدا ، وقال سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي  لمراسل قناة عشتار الفضائية اننا نثمن جهود الخيرين من اخوتنا الفرنسيين  الذين قدموا لنا هذه التماثيل التي ترمز الى امنا العذراء مريم ، واضاف ان  بلداتنا في سهل نينوى ستبقى مسيحية واننا فخورون بامنا مريم التي رافقتنا  في العودة الى مناطقنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 يوليو 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2017)

برلين تتعهد بـ 100 مليون يورو إضافية لإعادة إعمار الموصل     عشتارتيفي كوم- أخبار الآن/     تعتزم الحكومة الألمانية رفع سقف مساعداتها المخصصة لمدينة الموصل التي تمّ تحريرها مؤخرا من قبضة تنظيم داعش حسبما جاء على لسان وزير التنمية غيرد مولر في تصريحات صحفية لصحف مجموعة "فونكه" الألمانية الإعلامية .  حسب الوزير الألماني، فإنه تمّ تخصيص نحو 100 مليون يورو إضافية في السنة الجارية وحدها، لـ"دعم الاستقرار وعملية إعادة الإعمار". كما تعهد مولر بـ"توسيع البرامج التنموية في الموصل" لتركز بالأساس على ترميم شبكة الماء والكهرباء وبناء المساكن لاستقبال النازحين ولبناء المنشآت الطبية.  وتابع الوزير الألماني بأن "المساعدات الألمانية سمحت لستين ألف طفل في الموصل بالذهاب إلى المدارس، ولـ150 ألف شخص بالحصول على الماء الصالح للشرب".     يذكر أن تنظيم "داعش" سيطر على الموصل لمدة ثلاثة أعوام. وأعلنت الحكومة العراقية قبل نحو شهر انتصارها على التنظيم في المدينة. وكانت وزارة الخارجية الألمانية قد قدّرت منتصف الشهر الجاري حجم المساعدات التي تقدمها برلين للإغاثة الإنسانية وإعادة الاستقرار في العراق خلال العام الجاري بنحو 150 مليون يورو.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2017)

*الكاردينال فيليب بارباران يشيد بعودة الحياة إلى مدينة قرقوش المسيحية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 أشاد الكاردينال الفرنسي فيليب بارباران  الاثنين بـ"عودة الحياة" إلى مدينة قرقوش المسيحية في العراق، حيث بدأ  سكانها بالعودة اليها بعد عامين من حكم "الارهابيين" .
 وتحدث رئيس أسقف ليون الكاردينال فيليب  بارباران الذي شارك في قداس في كاتدرائية المدينة عن "حزنه" و"أمله" إزاء  العودة إلى المدينة التي زارها قبل شهر من سيطرة داعش عليها عام 2014. وقال  "جئت إلى هنا في 29 تموز 2014. كانت زيارة رائعة، وكانت هناك جوقة تراتيل،  وكانت الكنيسة تغص بالمؤمنين".
 وأضاف "أعود الآن وأراها مجددًا، بعد كل  هذا العدوان وأعمال العنف والنهب أرى عودتها إلى الحياة. إنه أمر محزن لكنه  يعطي الأمل في آن". وبعد طرد تنظيم داعش من معقله في الموصل ألقى بارباران  عظة، واحتفل بالقداس الإلهي في كاتدرائية سيدة الحبل بلا دنس.
 واستعادت القوات العراقية المدينة التي  تقع على بعد 15 كلم عند أطراف الموصل في تشرين الأول بعد أسبوعين على اطلاق  العملية التي استمرت لأشهر لطرد عناصر داعش من معقلهم في العراق. إلا أن  معظم المناطق التي تم استعادتها غير قابلة للسكن حاليًا.
 واستلزمت عملية إزالة الألغام أشهرًا قبل  أن يتمكن سكان المدينة الـ50 ألفًا من العودة إليها. لكن الحياة تعود  تدريجيًا إلى المدينة بعد ثمانية أشهر على طرد القوات العراقية لعناصر  تنظيم داعش. وعادت مئات العائلات الى المدينة وفتحت المحال التجارية  ابوابها، كما ستبدا ست مدارس عملها في منتصف آب المقبل.
 من جانبه، قال المطران يوحنا بطرس موشي،  أسقف أبرشية الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك، إن الكاردينال رفع  الصلوات "لإحياء الأمل في قلوب جميع سكان قرقوش وجميع الحاضرين". وأضاف  أنه "يشعر بحزن كبير، لكنه يأمل كثيرًا في عودة الحياة إلى هذا البلد وهذه  المدينة وهذه المنطقة".


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2017)

*الكردينال فيليب بربران يصل أربيل للتضامن مع الموصل حاملا رسالة البابا فرنسيس الى العراقيين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 وصل الى أربيل صباح الاثنين 24/7/2017  نيافة الكردينال فيليب بربران، رئيس أساقفة ليون الفرنسية على رأس وفد كبير  من أساقفة وكهنة واعلاميين وقد استقبلهم غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو ومعاونه سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو في مقر البطريركية  الصيفي في بلدة عنكاوا حيث نزلوا ضيوفا على البطريركية.

 كما التحق بهم المونسنيور باسكال كولنيش مسؤول منظمة عمل الشرق l’Oeuvre d’Orient

 ومن بين برنامجهم زيارة مخيمات النازحين  وبعض بلدات سهل نينوى. وقد حمل البابا فرنسيس الكردينال رسالة الى  العراقيين ننشر نصها الاسباني مع الترجمة العربية.
Querido hermano,​ Gracias por tu correo. Por medio de estas  lأ¬neas quiero hacerte llegar mi saludo y cercanأ¬a por tu viaje a Irak,  invitado por el Patriarca Sako.​ Tambièn mi cercanأ¬a y afecto a ese pueblo  irakeno que ha sufrido tanto. Rezo por todos ellos y pido a Dios que los  bendiga abundantemente.​ Y les pido, por favor, que no se olviden de rezar por mأ¬.​ Fraternalmente.​ Francisco​ 

 أخي العزيز،
 شكرا على رسالتك. ومن خلال اسطُرِها هذه، أريد منك أن تحمل تحياتي
 وقربي عبر رحلتك إلى العراق بدعوة من البطريرك ساكو.
 كما اعبر عن قربي ومحبتي للشعب العراقي الذي عانى كثيرا.
 أصلي من أجل كل منهم، واسأل الله أن يباركهم بغزارة،
 كما اطلب منهم فضلا وهو الا ينسوا ان يصلوا من اجلي.
 بكل اخوة
 فرنسيس


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2017)

*مسيحيو العراق.. تشبث بالأصول ومخاوف من استمرار ثقافة داعش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - العرب/
 عودة المسيحيين العراقيين إلى ديارهم بعد  الانتصار على تنظيم داعش في الموصل، تمثل اختبارا حقيقيا لمدى تحقق التعايش  بين العراقيين وصون المواطنة في العراق. أهمية عودة المسيحيين تنطلق من  كون التشدد الديني الذي هيمن على أيام العراق كان موجها لكل مختلف في  الطائفة أو الدين، وإذا طالت مفاعيل التشدد الجميع فإنها كانت أعنف وأشرس  ضد المسيحيين. مخاوف مسيحيي العراق لم تتوقف انطلاقا من كون الأوضاع  الحالية في تقديرهم غير ملائمة لعودتهم على الرغم من دحر تنظيم داعش.
 مشهد الكاردينال الفرنسي المونسينيور  فيليب بارباران وهو يتلقى مساعدة لتسلق جدار كنيسة الروح القدس في الموصل  لوضع تمثال للقديسة مريم، وذلك خلال زيارته المدينة التي هجرها المسيحيون  بعد اضطهاد دام ثلاث سنوات في ظل سيطرة الارهابيين، يعبر عن عزم المسيحيين  على إعادة الأمور إلى نصابها، لكن المشهد لا يخفي الصعوبات التي تواجههم  كما المخاوف التي تعتريهم.
 الكاردينال الفرنسي فيليب بارباران أسقف  ليون كان قد زار أربيل عاصمة كردستان العراقية في يوليو وديسمبر 2014، حيث  لجأ المسيحيون بعد استيلاء تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية على ثاني مدن العراق.
 وقال فيليب بارباران بعد أن وضع التمثال  الصغير، “إنه رمز جميل جدا لصداقة متينة آمل في أنها قدمت شيئا. لا يمكننا  العيش ونحن نشاهد من بعيد معاناة الآخرين أو نعلم بشأنها من الصحف. يجب أن  نعيشها معهم”.
 وزار بارباران الاثنين الماضي مدينة قرقوش  إحدى المدن المسيحية الرئيسية في العراق قرب الموصل التي هجرها سكانها  خلال غزو الارهابين في 2014 ويحاولون العودة إليها منذ أن استعادتها القوات  العراقية في أكتوبر من العام الماضي.
 وفي كنيسة أحرقت محتوياتها شارك حوالي 100 مؤمن في قداس “لعودة الحياة إلى هذا البلد وهذه المدينة وهذه المنطقة” من شمال العراق.
 وفي الموصل التي “حررت” رسميا من تنظيم  الدولة الإسلامية منذ التاسع من يوليو، سار بارباران على خطى المسيحيين شرق  هذه المدينة التي شهدت معارك لأكثر من ثمانية أشهر دفع خلالها المدنيون  ثمنا باهظا.
 وجال الوفد الصغير الذي ضم رجال دين  وصحافيين وسط حماية أمنية، متفقدا بعض كنائس الموصل الـ25 في ما يشبه درب  الصليب في نقاط مقفرة ومدمرة تدل على قمع المسيحيين إبان سيطرة الارهابيين.
 وقال المونسينيور بارباران “لم تعد أكثر  من عشر أسر إلى المدينة”، مضيفا “يجب أن تنتصر الحياة والأمل”، في حين  تواجه المدينة حاليا تحديات هائلة لتحقيق المصالحة وإعادة الإعمار.
 وأضاف “الأصعب هو أن نتمكن من الغفران.  إنه أمر شبه مستحيل، المسيح يدرك ذلك. العظات لا تنفع، يجب أن نعيش الغفران  ونصلي لينتشر. الغفران هو السبيل الوحيد إلى الحياة والأمل”.
 وقال لويس روفائيل ساكو رئيس الكنيسة  الكلدانية الكاثوليكية في العراق “إن تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية اقتلع الرخام  الذي كان يغطي الجدران لبيعه”، ولم يبق من الكنيسة الآشورية سوى جدران  مهدمة.
 وعلى جدران كنيسة البشارة كتب الارهابيون عبارات “لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله” و”الدولة الإسلامية باقية بإذن الله”.
 وتغطي أرض كنيسة القديس بولس الكلدانية أكوام من الحجارة الصغيرة وتمثال صغير مدمر.
 ولا يزال يظهر على واجهة كاتدرائية القديس  أفرام المهيبة للسريان الأرثوذكس رسم لراية ضخمة لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية.  ولم ينج داخل الكنيسة سوى صورة جصية للمسيح على ارتفاع يزيد على عشرة  أمتار.
 وأضاف لويس ساكو “وقعت مجزرة. المجزرة لا تعني فقط قتل أشخاص بل هي محو آثار ثقافة”.
 وكان حوالي 35 ألف مسيحي يعيشون في الموصل  قبل وصول الارهابيين وفروا جميعا أو تعرضوا للقتل، وعدد ضئيل منهم يريد  العودة لأنهم يخشون على سلامتهم.
 مسيحيو العراق مازالوا يعبرون عن تخوفهم  من القادم المجهول بالنسبة لهم، وأكدوا الحاجة إلى بناء الثقة بين مكونات  المجتمع العراقي قبل التفكير في العودة إلى الموصل، حيث ذكرت تقارير صحافية  نقلا عن مسيحيين أن “بعض مسيحيي العراق يعودون ببطء إلى المنطقة المحيطة  بالموصل أعقاب هزيمة تنظيم داعش”، مؤكدين أن “الأمر سيستغرق بعض الـوقت  لإعـادة بنـاء حياتنا، بل ولإعادة بنـاء ثقتنـا مع أولئك الذين خانونا”.
 وقال البطريرك لويس ساكو الذي زار الموصل  في 20 يوليو الماضي إن “الحرب لم تنته بعد مع تنظيم داعش، ولا يوجد  استقرار، ولا يزال هناك قتال في الموصل، وقد تضررت المدينة خلال احتلالها  لمدة ثلاث سنوات من قبل المتطرفين”.
 وأضاف ساكو متسائلا “كيف يمكن للمسيحيين  العودة ولا تزال هناك منازل مدمرة”، مؤكدا أنه “لا توجد خدمات، ولكن الأهم  هو السلامة، وعودة المسيحيين تحتاج إلى وقت”.
 وبين ساكو أنه “على الرغم من أن القوات  العراقية أعلنت انتصارها على مقاتلي داعش في الموصل إلا أن المنطقة لا تزال  غير مستقرة، مما يجعل المسيحيين غير متأكدين من مستقبلهم في وطنهم  التاريخي”.
 وتابع البطريرك ساكو أنه “يجب إعادة بناء الثقة لأن المسيحيين في هذه المنطقة عانوا الكثير من هذا الاعتداء والعنف اللذين حصلا”.
 وحذر الأب إيمانويل يوخنا، وهو كاهن عراقي  من كنيسة الشرق الآشورية، من أنه “على الرغم من أن داعش قد هزم عسكريا،  إلا أن ذلك لا يعني أن عقليته أو أيديولوجيته أو ثقافته ستنتهي”.
 وأضاف يوخنا أن “عقلية داعش من حيث القبول  أو الاعتراف بالآخر المختلف لا تزال موجودة بين الناس، وعلى الرغم من أننا  سعداء بتحرير الموصل، في الواقع، لن يعود أي مسيحي أو إيزيدي إلى الموصل،  وأقول هذا بألم”.
 وأوضح أن “الوقت قد حان للتفكير في أماكن  بديلة لإقامة الخدمات العامة والرعاية الصحية والأعمال والاقتصاد في  المنطقة، وهذه المدن ربما ستكون في واحدة من مدن سهول نينوى، مثل تلّسقف  (بلدة عراقية تقع شمال مدينة الموصل ويسكنها حوالي عشرة آلاف مواطن من  الكلدان الكاثوليك ويوجد فيها كنيستان وهما كنيسة مار كوركيس وكنيسة  ماريعقوب) لخدمة المسيحيين والإيزيديين والمسلمين”.
 ويرى الكثيرون أن تلسقف موقع رئيسي لإعادة  الإعمار وإعادة بناء الأرواح للبدء بجدية، لأن مقاتلي داعش أمضوا أقل من  أسبوعين في احتلالها، ولذلك فإن الضرر ضئيل.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2017)

*الكاردينال بربران يختتم زيارته للموصل بالقداس الإلهي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 الأب بولس ساتي للفادي الأقدس
 إختتم الكاردينال بربران والوفد المرافق  له زيارتهم للعراق بقداس مشترك في كابيلا المعهد الكهنوتي البطريركي في  عينكاوا مساء الثلاثاء 25 تموز 2017 وفِي البداية شكرهم غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو على هذه الزيارة التضامنية التي شملت  بالإضافة للموصل قرقوش وكرمليس وقال ان هناك أملاً كبيراً للعودة.
 من  جانبه شكر الكاردينال بربران غبطة البطريرك على حسن الإستقبال وعلى كل  جهوده من اجل الحوار وتقريب وجهات النظر بين العراقيين والمسيحيين وخصوصاً  كم الرجاء الذي يحمله.
 جاء الإحتفال بالقداس الإلهي إحياءاً لذكرى مار  يعقوب الكبير اخي الرب بحسب الطقس اللاتيني، وأثناء القداس طلب الكاردينال  بأن تتلى صلاة الأبانا بالكلدانية.


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2017)

*لجنة الاعمار الكنسية في برطلة تصرف المبالغ المالية لاصحاب الدور المُعَمرة*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بهنام شابا شمني
 وفقا للتعهد المبرم ما بين الكنيسة وأصحاب  الدور الذين أكملوا إعمار دورهم، قامت لجنة الاعمار الكنسية في كنيسة  برطلة للسريان الارثوذكس الاربعاء 26 تموز الجاري بصرف المبالغ المالية  للوجبة الاولى من أصحاب الدور الذين تعهدوا باعمار دورهم والعودة اليها بعد  إنجازهم لعملية الاعمار.
 يأتي هذا التعهد كاجراء اداري واخلاقي ما  بين الكنيسة وصاحب الدار وهو من الشروط التي وضعتها الجهات المانحة  (المنظمات الكنسية) التي تكفلت بتوفير الاموال اللازمة لعملية الاعمار.
  حضر عملية التسليم الاب يعقوب سعدي المشرف على لجنة الاعمار الكنسية والاب الخوري داود دوشا وأعضاء من لجنة الاعمار.
 جرى الصرف بعد قيام اللجنة الهندسية  بالكشف الاخير على الدار والتأكد من أن أصحاب  الدور قد أكملوا كافة فقرات  الاعمار ووفق جدول الكميات والكلف المسلم اليهم اثناء الكشف الاولي قبل  الاعمار.
 وقد قام أصحاب الدور بتسليم اللجنة جميع  الوصولات بالمبالغ المصروفة من قبلهم لاصحاب المهن والحرف وكلف المواد التي  تطلبتها عملية إعمار الدار والتي بموجبها تم الصرف.
 وقد أبدى أصحاب الدور عن شكرهم للجنة  الاعمار الكنسية التي كانت سببا في أن يروا دورهم معمرة وعادوا اليها  ثانية، من جانبها شكرت اللجنة أصحاب الدور لالتزامهم بتعليماتها وانجازهم  المهمة ضمن المدة المقررة للاعمار.    
 يذكر أن عملية الاعمار في برطلة كانت قد أنطلقت في منتصف حزيران الفائت.   


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو والكردينال الفرنسي بربران يزوران الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 زار صباح يوم الثلاثاء 25 تموز 2017 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة الكردينال الفرنسي فيليب  بربران، رئيس اساقفة ليون الجانب الايسر من الموصل مع وفد مكون من السادة  الأساقفة: المطران مارك ستناجي من منظمة باكس كرستي والمطران ميشال ديبوست،  مطران ايفري – فرنسا والمطران باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي  والمونسنيور باسكال كولنيس من منظمة عمل الشرق، والابوان يوسف شمعون وبولس  الساتي القادم من بلجيكا، كما رافقهم السيد دريد حكمت زوما مستشار محافظ  نينوى لشؤون المسيحيين والعميد فارس عبد الاحد يعقوب منسق المحافظة مع  الكنائس مع وفد اعلامي فرنسي يربو عددهم العشرين.

 زار الوفد  كنيسة الروح القدس للكلدان وصلوا من اجل شهداء الموصل وكذلك لروح المطران  بولس فرج رحو ومرافقيه والاب رغيد كني وشمامسته الذين استشهدوا بقرب هذه  الكنيسة والاب بولس اسكندر … ووضع الكردينال بربران تمثالا للعذراء مريم  (سيدة فورفيير، شفيعة ليون Notre Dame de Fourviere) ترسيخا لتؤامة الموصل  مع ابرشية ليون الفرنسية ومن هناك زاروا كنيسة الشهداء للكنيسة الشرقية  القديمة وكنيسة مار افرام للسريان الأرثوذكس، وكنيسة البشارة للسريان  الكاثوليك، وكنيسة مار بولس للكلدان.

 ثم زارَ غبطته والكردينال  والوفد المرافق لهما سيادة اللواء نجم الديم الجبوري، قائد عمليات نينوى  الذي رحب بهم بحرارة وقام بمرافقة الوفد الى مخيم للنازحين من ايسر وايمن  الموصل حيث قام غبطة البطريرك ساكو والوفد بتوزيع 3000 سلة غذائية بالتعاون  مع منظمة اخوية المحبة / العراق نقلتها اربع تريلات مع مدير اخوية المحبة  السيد نبيل افرام.
 ولم يتمكنوا من زيارة الساحل الايمن بسبب هدم الجسور  واحتمالية وجود خلايا نائمة، علماً ان قبل شهرين حمل غبطته واخوية المحبة  4000 سلة غذائية الى مخيم حسن الشام وحمام العليل مع بعض المال لشراء  الحليب والادوية.

 هذا وقد هنأ غبطته قائد عمليات نينوى بالانتصار  الباهر على تنظيم داعش الارهابي وطلب توفير الامان واعمار البيوت المهدمة  واستعادة الخدمات وتطبيع الوضع لعودة اهالي الموصل الى مدينتهم التاريخية.  كما شكر الوفد الكنسي الفرنسي على مبادرة التضامن والدعم الانساني والروحي.













































​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يوليو 2017)

*مجلس اعيان كرمليس يستضيف شعبة زراعة الحمدانية لاكمال معاملات الاخوة المزارعين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 استضاف مجلس اعيان كرمليس وفي مقره البديل  الكائن في بلدة عنكاوا، شارع المساطحات، بناية حركة تجمع السريان، شعبة  زراعة الحمدانية لاكمال معاملات الاخوة المزارعين خدمة للجميع وخصوصا  للاخوة المهجرين قسرا من سهل نينوى والساكنين في عنكاوا واربيل تسهيلا لهم  وتشمل ابناء بلدتي بغديدا وكرمليس والقرى التابعة لقضاء الحمدانية.
 والجدير بالذكر ان اوقات دوام لجنة  الزراعة من الساعة 9:30 صباحا الى 1 ظهرا ومن 5 عصرا لغاية 7:30 مساءا  ابتداءا من اليوم الاربعاء 26 تموز الجاري ولغاية الاحد القادم 30 تموز ..
 علما ان لشعبة الزراعة لجنة اخرى في الحمدانية ..





















​


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2017)

*أبرشية دير مار متى تحتفل باقتبال 60 تلميذا وتلميذة سر القربان المقدس*




 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بأجواء روحية رائعة وبتراتيل شجية وبتنظيم  ملحوظ احتفلت ابرشية دير مار متى وتوابعها للسريان الارثوذكس صباح الجمعة  28/7/2017 باقتبال 60 تلميذا وتلميذة سر القربان المقدس وذلك من خلال  القداس الاحتفالي الذي ترأسه نيافة المطران مار طيماثاوس موسى الشماني رئيس  ابرشية دير مار متى وتوابعها في كنيسة ام النور بعنكاوا وبحضور المستشار  البطريركي للكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية في العراق نيافة المطران مار  غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون وجمع كبير من اهالي المتناولين وابناء الابرشية.
 وفي البداية دخل المتناولون بزياح كبير  حاملين الصليب المقدس والكتاب المقدس مرتلين مع جوق الكنيسة والشمامسة  التراتيل الدينية باللغتين السريانية والعربية بالمناسبة.
 وبعد تقديم عدد من المزامير والقراءات  الطقسية من قبل المتناولين تلا نيافة المطران الشماني فصلا من انجيل يوحنا  المقدس، ثم القى نيافته موعظة تحدث خلالها عن سر المناولة ومنحها للاطفال  الصغار واهميتها للكبار مهنئا اهاليهم بهذه البركة التي نالوها مباركا جميع  الكهنة ومعلمات التعليم المسيحي وكل الذين تعبوا بتهيئة هؤلاء المتناولين.
 ثم تواصل قداس التناول الاحتفالي الذي  استغرق حوالي الساعتين ونصف الساعة حيث تقدم بعدئذ المتناولون نحو مذبح  الكنيسة لتناول سر القربان المقدس مع تراتيل الجوق الكنسي مرددين "اجعلنا  يا رب مستحقين ان نتناول جسدك ودمك الطاهرين".
 وفي الختام تم التقاط الصور التذكارية للمتناولين وسط فرح الاهالي والحضور وزغاريد النسوة.
 بعدها غادروا الى قاعة الكنيسة لتبادل التهاني وتناول المائدة المعدة للمتناولين والمدعوين.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي باحزاب وفعاليات القوش*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 التقى مساء الخميس 27 تموز 2017 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو مع أحزاب وفعاليات القوش بحضور سيادة  المطران مار ميخا مقدسي، راعي الابرشية والمطران المعاون مار باسيليوس  يلدو والآباء الكهنة.

 تكلم غبطته لأبناء القوش في البداية عن  سعادته بوجوده بينهم وفخره بهم وحفاظهم على خصوصية البلدة. هذا التكاتف أدى  على مر الأجيال الى بقاء ألقوش كلدانية أرضاً وشعباً. ثم تحدث غبطته عن  تحديات المرحلة الراهنة التي تمر بها المنطقة بعد تحرير الموصل وسهل نينوى  من تنظيم داعش، وبخصوص إقالة مدير ناحية ألقوش أكد غبطة البطريرك بأن  الكنيسة الكلدانية تضامنت مع أهالي البلدة للحفاظ على حقوقهم ومشاركتهم في  القرار والمهم في النهاية ان مدير الناحية الجديد من القوش. وشدد غبطته على  وحدة الجهود مِن أجل مصلحة القوش والمنطقة وعدم فتح ثغرات قد تسيء الى  الكل. كما شجع ابناء البلدة على الإنخراط بالفعاليات السياسية حتى يكون  للمسيحين صوت ووجود.

 بعد ذلك استمع غبطته للأسئلة واجاب عليها بكل رحابة صدر، وختم اللقاء بالصلاة من اجل السلام والإستقرار في القوش والعراق والمنطقة.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2017)

*الكنيسة الأرمنية تجمع الشباب المسيحيين بسوريا*


​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- المشارق/

 عقدت الكنيسة الأرمنية الكاثوليكية، التي مقرها لبنان، لقاء مع الشباب المسيحيين في القامشلي بشمال شرق سوريا.
 وهدف اللقاء الذي عقد بين 4 و 6  تموز/يوليو، إلى الاحتفال بصمود الشباب المسيحيين في وجه الحرب وعنف تنظيم  "الدولة الاسلامية" (داعش)، وقد جمع عددا من الشباب من القامشلي والحسكة  والمالكية.
 واجتمع كهنة من عدد من الكنائس المسيحية الأخرى مع أكثر من 200 شاب في محاولة لتعزيز معنوياتهم والوقوف على تجاربهم.
 وبعد العودة من سوريا تحدث المعاون البطريركي لبطريرك الأرمن الكاثوليك المطران جورج أسادوريان للمشارق عن اللقاء في القامشلي.
 المشارق: ما الأسباب التي دفعت الكنيسة الأرمنية الكاثوليكية لعقد لقاء مع الشباب في شمال شرق سوريا؟
 جورج أسادوريان: نظراً لوجود عدد كبير من  الشباب الأرمني – السوري الرافض لمغادرة سوريا بسبب الأحداث فيها، كان لا  بد لنا من تخصيص لقاء معهم، للوقوف إلى جانبهم بالظروف الصعبة التي يمرون  بها، وللقول لهم إننا إلى جانبهم في صمودهم.
 هدف اللقاء الذي عقدناه بين 4 و6 تموز/  يوليو في مدينة القامشلي، وحمل عنوان "يوم الشبيبة"، لتحية الشباب على  صمودهم بأرضهم، برغم كل ما يحوطهم من مخاطر.
 وهدف أيضاً لحثهم على إكمال حياتهم ويومياتهم بإيمان، وزرع الأمل والمحبة والتسامح وقبول الآخر بمواجهة التطرف والفكر الإرهابي.

 المشارق: ماذا عن طبيعة اللقاء ومن كانوا المشاركين؟
 أسادوريان: برغم أن بطريركية الأرمن  الكاثوليك، والتي مقرها لبنان، هي التي نظمت اللقاء، لكن لم يأخذ اللقاء  طابعاً طائفياً ومذهبياً.
 إنما كان اللقاء جامعاً لشباب من كل  الطوائف والمذاهب المسيحية، ومن كل سوريا، ولا سيما من مدن شمال شرق سوريا،  أي القامشلي والحسكة والمالكية.
 حضر أكثر من 200 شاب للتأكيد على تعلقهم  بسوريا، وعلى الحضور المسيحي في تلك المنطقة بالشرق، وعلى أهمية دورهم  البناء في المستقبل القريب بعد إنتهاء الأحداث في سوريا.
 غالبية هؤلاء الشباب هم طلاب جامعيون، انخرطوا في الأعمال الإنسانية ومساعدة المحتاجين للبقاء أرضهم وبيوتهم السورية.

 المشارق: ما أبرز المواضيع التي تطرق إليها اللقاء؟
 أسادوريان: ركزت كل المحاور التي طرحنا  كمطارنة من مختلف الطوائف المسيحية على ضرورة بقائهم حيث هم، وتفعيل عملهم  الإنساني تجاه الآخر أياً كان هذا الآخر. أعطيناعهم جرعة أمل للصمود في قلب  منطقة تشهد صراعات، وتحاصرها الحروب.
 كما ركزنا على كيفية مواجهة التطرف والإرهاب بفكر انفتاحي وتسامحي.

 المشارق: ما هي طبيعة الهواجس التي طرحها الشباب باللقاء؟
 أسادوريان: مما لاشك فيه أن هواجسهم  كثيرة. فهؤلاء الشباب يتابعون دراستهم الثانوية والجامعية على وقع التطورات  الأمنية بمحيطهم. يعيشون ظروفاً حياتية صعبة جداً، وبظل نقص حاد للمياه  والكهرباء وحتى المواد الغذائية.
 خصوصاً وأنهم دفعوا ثمن العمليات  الإرهابية بمناطقهم غالياً، إذ قضى 34 شاباً بتفجيرات إرهابية بالقامشلي  وغيرها من المناطق القريبة. لكنهم برغم كل ذلك، هم متعاضدون للحفاظ على  سلامتهم وسلامة مناطقهم من أي خطر إرهابي.

 المشارق: عملياً، كيف تساعد الكنيسة هؤلاء الشباب؟
 أسادوريان: نقف إلى جانبهم، وندعمهم روحياً ومعنوياً، ونساعدهم مادياً قدر المستطاع لينفذوا مشاريع أو متابعة دراستهم.

 المشارق: ماذا عن الوجود الأرمني في تلك المناطق؟
 أسادوريان: لا تزال ألف عائلة أرمنية من أصل 3500 عائلة تعيش في القامشلي، مقابل بقاء 700 عائلة في الحسكة من أصل ألفي عائلة.
 مما لا شك فيه أن هناك آلاف العائلات  الأرمنية السورية المنتشرة في كل نواحي سوريا اضطرتها الحرب لمغادرتها، مع  بقاء قلة فيها، يعيشون ظروفاً صعبة وحتى مأساوية، لاسيما من بقي منهم في  الرقة.

 المشارق: ما كان مصير من بقي من عائلات أرمنية في الرقة تحت سيطرة داعش؟
 أسادوريان: بعدما كان لنا وجود أرمني مهم  في الرقة، غادرتها عائلات كثيرة فور احتلالها من داعش، باستثناء بعض  العائلات التي لم تستطع المغادرة بسبب ظروفها المادية.
 فأجبرتها داعش على إعتناق الإسلام، ومن رفض قتلته، وآخر أرمني قتل على يد التنظيم كان قبل [أكثر من] شهر من اليوم.

 المشارق: ماذا سيكون مصير الكنيسة الأرمنية التي احتلتها داعش بالرقة؟
 أسادوريان: يعرف الجميع أن داعش وفور  احتلالها الرقة، إستولت على كنيستنا المعروفة باسم كنيسة الشهداء، وحولتها  إلى محكمة شرعية له، ورفعت عليها علمها الأسود.
 اليوم، ننتظر ما ستؤول إليه الأمور هناك، ليتم استردادها، فتبريكها بعدما شهدت على قتل أناس أبرياء فيها.
 وستوضع بعدها بتصرف بطريركية الأرمن الكاثوليك، على أمل أن يتم إعادة بنائها من جديد.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2017)

*"أوضاع مسيحيي الشرق في ظل الحروب المشتعلة" ضمن جدول أعمال اجتماع مجلس بطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أبونا/

 قالت صحيفة ’الجمهورية‘ اللبنانية بأن  مجلس بطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك سيعقد قمة روحية في الصرح الصيفي للبطريركية  المارونية في بلدة الديمان، خلال النصف الأول من آب، على أن يليها في وقت  ليس ببعيد قمة روحية مسيحية شاملة لكل الكنائس.
 ولفتت إلى أن البطاركة سيصلون إلى لبنان  يوم 8 آب، على أن يزوروا في اليوم التالي رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية، ويلي  ذلك في 10 آب انعقاد مجلس البطاركة الكاثوليك في الديمان، وبجدول أعمال  يبحث أوضاع مسيحيي الشرق في ظل الحروب المشتعلة ودورهم في مرحلة التسويات  وما بعدها، مع التأكيد على أهمية الحضور المسيحي المشرقي.
 هذا وسيشارك عن البطريركية اللاتينية في القدس، المطران وليم شوملي، النائب البطريركي للاتين في الأردن.
 ومن المعلوم أن اجتماع مجلس بطاركة الشرق  الكاثوليك كان يعقد سابقًا لمدة أسبوع كامل، وكل سنة في دولة، إلا أن ظروف  بعض بلدان الشرق فرضت توقّفه عن الاجتماع لسنتين، وتقرر عقده هذا العام في  لبنان بمشاركة البطاركة الأرثوذكس على غرار الإجتماعات السابقة إضافة إلى  ممثلين عن الكنيسة الإنجيلية.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني يزور كنيسة مار يعقوب السروجي في لوس أنجيلوس*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 في الثالث والعشرين من تموز 2017، زار  قداسة سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني كنيسة مار يعقوب السروجي  في لوس أنجيلوس، يرافقه الأب الربان جوزف بالي، السكرتير البطريركي ومدير  دائرة الإعلام.
 رحّب كاهن الرعية الأب الخوري جوزف ترزي  بقداسته وعبّر عن فرحة أبناء الرعية الكبيرة لاستقبال قداسته. وتحدّث  الخوري عن سرور أبناء الكنيسة عند رؤيتهم المشاريع المختلفة التي تقوم بها  الكنيسة في أرض الآباء في الشرق الأوسط لمساعدة المؤمنين على تخطّي الأزمة  في هذه الظروف الصعبة.
 وفي الكلمة الروحية التي ألقاها قداسته،  تحدّث عن محبّة الأب الذي يضحّي بوقته وطاقته في سبيل أبنائه. كما تكلّم عن  محبّة الله ورحمته الغزيرة التي عبّر عنها بذبيحة الصليب. وفي ختام كلمته،  بارك قداسة سيدنا البطريرك المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2017)

*المطران البيرتو اورتيغا مارتن السفير البابوي يزور مقر البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 زار مساء الجمعة 28/7/2017 سعادة السفير  البابوي في العراق، المطران البيرتو اورتيغا مارتن مقر البطريركية  بالمنصور، وقد استقبله غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو العائد  من أربيل.
 ودار النقاش حول العمل الراعوي والوضع في أبرشيات الداخل وعمليات الأعمار وكذلك في أبرشيات الخارج.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2017)

*في محاضرة للاستاذ الياس منصور: كنيسة المشرق بعد هولاكو تم ضرب بنيتها التحتية وتعرضت لدمار شامل*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/

 في امسية ثقافية في ملتقى سيدني الثقافي  القى الاستاذ الياس منصور محاضرة تحت عنوان كنيسة المشرق مسيرة ايمان  وتضحيات جسام  وذلك مساء الثلاثاء 25 تموز 2017 وعلى قاعة لا نتانا.
 بدأ المحاضر بالحديث عن اصالة كنيسة  المشرق ولاهوتها قبل ان تؤثر الفلسفات الخارجية عليها. واستعرض في المقدمة  رحلة ابراهيم ابو الانبياء من اور الى فلسطين حاملا معه ثقافة وحضارة بلاده  ما بين النهرين قرب بابل. وتبعها برحلات بولس الرسول من حيث انتهى ابراهيم  ونشر البشرى السارة من فلسطين الى روما التي كانت تدعى المدينة العظيمة.
 وعرج الاستاذ الياس الى شهية الاسكندر  الاكبر الذي انفتحت شهيته ليغزو بلاد الحضارات وعرض لقطات فيديوية تستعرض  الاسكندر وجيشه الجرار الذي انبهر بمدينة بابل وحضارة البلاد، تلك الحضارة  التي نشأت فيها كنيسة المشرق. وتحدث المحاضر مستعرضا المناطق التي كانت  كنيسة المشرق منتشرة فيها وخضوع تلك المناطق الى الامبراطورية الرومانية  طورا والامبراطورية الفارسية طورا اخر. واكد ان تلك الفترات كانت مهمة في  مسيرة كنيسة المشرق بل وحاسمة في تذبذبها. ونذكر من التاريخ  ان الفرس  وصلوا الى انطاكية واسروا الكثير، و منهم اسقف انطاكيا. وهرب الكثير من  المسيحيين للتخلص من عبودية الرومان واستقروا في جنديسابور واسسوا هناك  مدرسة كبيرة.
 وعرض الاستاذ الياس خرائط مهمة اظهرت  بعضها تاثير السياسة ايضا وليس اللاهوت فقط  بسبب الحدود والاسوار بين  الامبراطوريتين التي قطعت الصلات بانطاكيا.
 وذكر المحاضر الانشقاقات والجدالات  اللاهوتية التي اثرت بشكل كبير وخاصة في مجمع افسس سنة  431 وقرأ من مصادر  خلفيات المجمع ونتائجه المفروضة من جانب واحد، حيث عُزلت كنيسة المشرق.
 اما مجمع خلقيدونية سنة 451  فالكنائس  الارثوذكسية الشرقية  اعترضوا على المجمع مثل كنيسة السريان الارثوذكس  بقيادة يعقوب السروجي والاقباط وكذلك الارمن والجورجيين وبقية الكنائس  الارثوذكسية الشرقية (بيزنطة اليونان وروسيا وشرق روسيا اضافة الى كنيسة  روما).  ولكن اكثر الانشقاقات التي اثرت في الكنيسة جمعاء كان في القرن  الحادي عشر. 
 وقال المحاضر ان احد الكتاب وهو صموئيل في  كتابه صِدام الحضارات يقسم الحضارات الى  (صينية كونفوشيوس والحضارة  الاسلامية) و (اليابانية والحضارة الافريقية) ولكن المسيحية يقسمها الى  حضارتين الكاثوليك والبروتستانت وحضارة الارثوذكسية.
 وذكر المحاضر ان كنيسة المشرق ايضا تعرضت  الى انقسامات وذكر تاريخ بعض هذه الانقسامات.  وقال ان اكبر انشقاق حدث في  فترة ما بعد هولاكو الذي ضرب كل البنية التحتية ثقافيا وفكريا و في كل  المجالات.
 وتحدث عن انقطاع سلسلة البطاركة في كنيسة المشرق وتقاطع سلسلتي  البطاركة التي اتصلت بروما وفترة انقطاع العلاقة  مع روما.  
 واستعرض مفاهيم اللاهوت في المجامع التي اثرت في انقسامات الكنيسة والتي بدورها اثرت على كنيسة المشرق.
 وتوقف الاستاذ الياس عند نقاط فخر كنيسة  المشرق حيث عرض خارطة الابرشيات التي كانت تشكل كنيسة المشرق وقال ان  الابرشيات وصل عددها الى 250 ابرشية غطت مساحات شاسعة من بلاد ما بين  النهرين الى تركيا وايران ودول الخليج  والهند واليابان وحتى جورجيا واجزاء  من روسيا والصين.

 وقال ان كنيسة المشرق كانت كنيسة قديسين. وتحدث عن مقامات ومزارات واديرة لقديسي كنيسة المشرق وخاصة المنتشرة في ما بين النهرين.
 وذكر انتقال كرسي البطريركية من ساليق  قطيسفون الى بغداد حتى مجيء هولاكو سنة 1258، وفي فترة ما بعد هولاكو انتقل  الكرسي الى ايران  ثم عاد الى كرمليس واربيل وجزيرة بن عمر وحتى في النبي  يونس الذي فجر من قبل داعش قبل سنوات،  فقد كان في فترة ما مقرا للكرسي  البطريركي. ومن المقرات الاخرى ذكر القوش وكيف حدث الانقسام وذهاب كرسي  البطريرك الى قوجانس واورمية  وكرسي اخر في الموصل.
 وتطرق الى ان كنيسة المشرق كانت تحضى  بخصوصية فريدة فقد كان لها عشر مدارس ومراكز ثقافية وكانت تملك اكاديميتين  (الرها ونصيبين) وكانت تدرس فيها جميع العلوم المعروفة في ذلك الزمان مثل  الطب والرياضيات والادب واللغة اضافة الى الفلسفة واللاهوت.
 ولم يغفل المحاضر عن الاضطهادات والمجازر  التي تعرضت لها كنيسة المشرق في مطلع القرن العشرين والمذابح المعروفة بـ  (مذابح سيفو). وتهجير ابناء الكنيسة من مواطنهم الى ايران ثم بعقوبة.
 و منح الاستاذ وليم دنخا الذي قدم المحاضر  والامسية الثقافية  الفرصة للحضور لطرح ارائهم وتعليقاتهم واستفساراتهم  واجاب المحاضر على بعض الاسئلة.

 اعلام تفقتا
 عادل دنو

 عدسات عشتار كانت حاضرة وسجلت المحاضرة بالفديو والفوتو .

             المخرج 
       غازي ميخائيل هرمز 
      مدير مكتب فضائية عشتار 
         سيدني استراليا 














































​


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2017)

*تخرج طلاب وطالبات الدورة الصيفية في مركز ماربولس للخدمات الرعوية في منطقة سيكانيان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح بدأت الدورة  الصيفية في مركز ماربولس للخدمات الرعوية في منطقة سيكانيان في منتصف شهر  حزيران 2017 وبمعدل يومين في الاسبوع، الثلاثاء والاربعاء. وقد شارك في  الدورة عدد كبير من ابناء متطقة سيكانيان تجاوز العدد (110) طالب وطالبة من  جميع المراحل الدراسية، حيث تم تعليم 4 مواد وهي ( الرسم الانجيلي ، العاب  هادفة ، اعمال يدوية ، تعليم مسيحي ) ، ودامت الدورة شهرا ونصف الشهر، وقد  تم الاحتفال بيوم التخرج يوم الاربعاء 26 / 7 وتم توزيع الشهادات والهدايا  للمشاركين.
 كما وقدم الاب اياد توما مسؤول التعليم المسيحي  الشكر والتقدير للنشطاء في التعليم على جهودهم وتضحيتهم.
 من جانب اخر تم عرض نتاجات الطلبة  المشاركين في دورة التعليم المسيحي من رسوم واعمال يدوية يوم 29 تموز2017  في باحة كنيسة ماربولس في سيكانيان وبحضورالاب الراعي والاخوات الراهبات  وجمع غفير من اولياء امور الطلبة وابنائهم.










































​


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2017)

*المتروبوليت غطاس خلال زيارته البطريركية الكلدانية يطرح إمكانية توحيد الكنائس في مواقفها وخطاباتها الرسمية إزاء التحديات الحالية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 زار ظهر الاحد 30/7/2017 سيادة  المتروبوليت غطاس هزيم، متروبوليت بغداد والكويت وتوابعهما للروم الأرثوذكس  مقر البطريركية الكلدانية بالمنصور في بغداد، برفقة الأرشمندريت يونان  الفريد. وقد استقبلهما غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو.
 دار  الحديث حول الوضع العام ووضع المسيحيين ورؤية المستقبل وطرح سيادة  المتروبوليت هزيم إمكانية توحيد الكنائس في مواقفها وخطاباتها الرسمية إزاء  التحديات الحالية المتسارعة.
 من جانبه اكد غبطة البطريرك ساكو على حرص  الكنيسة الكلدانية على العمل المشترك والمسكوني، لكن ضمن ضوابط واضحة  وباحترام خصوصية كل كنيسة، العمل المشترك والمسكوني لا يمسح حرية الكنائس  وفرادتها.. لكن ثمة قواسم مشتركة وأوضاع متنوعة يمكن مناقشتها معا واتخاذ  قرار موحد. نحتاج إلى نمط جديد للتفكير والتعامل، ونحتاج الى مجلس كنائس  فعال.
 حضر اللقاء الاب نشأت توزا
 وفي الختام دعاهما غبطته الى تناول الغذاء.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2017)

*لتطوير نشاطات المديرية وتنفيذا لمهامها ... المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يلتقي عدد من المسؤولين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد - اعلام المديرية
 اجرى السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية في شهر تموز 2017 عددا من الزيارات التقى فيها مسؤولين  من وزارة التربية الى جانب عدد من مسؤولي المؤسسات الثقافية والدينية  والخيرية.
 حيث زار السيد ججو في مقر وزارة التربية  السيد حسنين المعلا المدير العام للعلاقات الثقافية كذلك التقى في مقر  الوزارة السيد ججو السيد مدير علي سعود مكتب الوزير والسيد ساري هاشم  الشياب مدير ديوان الوزارة، كما زار دائرة الابنية المدرسية في منطقة  المنصور، وزار ايضا السيد علي حميد المدير العام للتعليم العام والاهلي  والاجنبي في مجمع باب المعظم. حيث جاءت الزيارات لتبادل الخبرات وسعيا من  المديرية في انجاز وتطوير انشطتها وفعالياتها لتنفيذ مهامها كاملة وعلى اتم  وجه ، خدمة لعملية التعليم السرياني.
 وعلى صعيد متصل شهد شهر تموز 2017عدد من  الزيارات التي اجراها السيد ججو ، حيث اجرى زيارة التقى فيها سيادة المطران  جان سليمان رئيس اساقفة اللاتين وذلك لمناقشة مناهج التربية الدينية  المسيحية من اجل فتح قسم اللغة السريانية في كلية التربية المفتوحة التابعة  لوزارة التربية، كما اجرى زيارة للاب شليمون ايشو في محافظة دهوك لمناقشة  تدريس مواد اللغة السريانية في الكلية المفتوحة.
 هذا والتقى السيد ججو في بغداد مسؤول  اللجنة الخيرية الاشورية في العراق السيد اشور سركون وذلك لمناقشة وتجهيز  قاعة في دهوك لاقامة المؤتمر التربوي الرابع الذي تنوي المديرية اقامته  الشهر القادم في دهوك.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أغسطس 2017)

*منظمة بيث نهرين للمرأة بالتعاون مع الهيئة  الكنسية العليا لاعمار بغديدا وبدعم من منظمة operation blessing  international  تقوم باعادة اعمار 10 بيوت متضررة في بغديدا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 7 / 7 / 2017 ابتدأت منظمة بيث  نهرين للمرأة وبالتعاون مع الهيئة الكنسية العليا لاعمار بغديدا وبدعم من  منظمة operation blessing international  بالحملة الاولى لاعمار عشرة بيوت  متضررة جزئيا في مركز قضاء بغديدا قره قوش من جراء العمليات الارهابية من  قبل تنظيم داعش الارهابي للمنطقة ...
 حيث زارت رئيسة المنظمة حنان متي توما  برفقة شربل حنا متي المشرف على حملة الاعمار وروني شمعون الــسبتي المنسق  بين المنظمات الهيئة الكنسية العليا لاعمار بغديدا والاتفاق على الالية  التي سوف يتم فيها بدء العمل . حيث اتفق الجميع على الاستمرار بدعم الالية  المتبعة لهيئة الاعمار تلافيا لحدوث اي اشكالات كما حدث في السابق حيث تم  عمل كشف موضعي بالتكاليف الكاملة لكل بيت في القواطع التي قسمت فيها بغديدا  من قبل الهيئة الكنسية وتم الاتفاق على بدء العمل بالبيوت التي تم  اختيارها حسب استمرارية علمية الاعمار على الخريطة بالتسلسل في القاطع ( C )  من الخريطة التي تم تقسيم بغديدا لعملية الاعمار ..
 وتم الالتقاء باصحاب الدور المختارة في  قاعة كنيسة مارت شموني حنة في عنكاوة وشرح الية اعمار الدور من قبل  المشرفين على الاعمار من الهيئة الكنسية وتم توقيع العقود القانونية  والاتفاق على البدء بعملية اعمار الدور من قبل اصحابها خلال فترة لا تتجاوز  الثلاثة اسابيع ( 21 ) يوما ...
 وكانت المنظمة تشرف على عملية الاعمار بين  فترة واخرى من خلال الزيارات التفقدية للبيوت ومتابعة الاعمال فيها من  خلال التصوير الكامل لمجريات الاعمار ...
 وعند انتهاء الفترة المحددة قامت المنظمة  مع اللجنة الخاصة بالهيئة الكنسية للاعمار بالكشف على البيوت المعمرة ورصد  المبالغ التي صرفت عليها وفي نفس اليوم تم توزيع المبالغ التي صرفت من قبل  اصحاب الدور لاعمار منازلهم ....
 وبهذه المناسبة تشكر منظمة بيث نهرين  للمرأة منظمة operation blessing international  لدعمها المادي والمعنوي  لاتمام هذه الدور والدور التي سوف تشمل عملية اعمارها مستقبلا وكذلك الهيئة  الكنسية العليا لاعمار بغديدا على جهودهم المبذولة في عمليات الاعمار وكل  من ساهم ويساهم في عودة الحياة الى طبيعتها الى سهل نينوى وكذلك فضائية  سورويو تيفي لتغطيتها المستمرة  في عملية الاعمار هذه ...
































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أغسطس 2017)

*مسؤول ملف الأقليات في المفوضية العليا لحقوق الانسان يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 زار صباح الاثنين 31/7/2017 السيد عبيد  عبدالله حوّاس مسؤول ملف الأقليات في المفوضية العليا لحقوق الانسان  والمهجرين، مقر البطريركية بالمنصور مع وفد من المفوضية. وقد استقبلهم غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو.
 عرض السيد حوّاس عمل المفوضية  تجاه التحديات التي تواجه الأقليات في العراق وبخاصة في منطقة سهل نينوى  والموصل و وسأل البطريرك عن الأولويات لعودة المهجرين الى مناطقهم.
 من  جانبه شكره غبطة البطريرك هو والوفد على الزيارة وذكر ان الأولوية هي توفير  الجانب الأمني لطمأنة الناس في العودة الى ديارهم، الاسهام في عملية  الاعمار وتوفير الخدمات، التوظيف وفرص العمل، وضع حد للتجاوزات، التعويض  عما خسروه، ثم الأهم هو الجانب السياسي للمدى الطويل: بناء دولة المواطنة،  دولة مدنية حديثة بدستور يساوي بين الجميع.
 حضر اللقاء الاب نشأت توز.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أغسطس 2017)

*لتطوير نشاطات المديرية وتنفيذا لمهامها ... المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يلتقي عدد من المسؤولين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد - اعلام المديرية
 اجرى السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية في شهر تموز 2017 عددا من الزيارات التقى فيها مسؤولين  من وزارة التربية الى جانب عدد من مسؤولي المؤسسات الثقافية والدينية  والخيرية.
 حيث زار السيد ججو في مقر وزارة التربية  السيد حسنين المعلا المدير العام للعلاقات الثقافية كذلك التقى في مقر  الوزارة السيد ججو السيد مدير علي سعود مكتب الوزير والسيد ساري هاشم  الشياب مدير ديوان الوزارة، كما زار دائرة الابنية المدرسية في منطقة  المنصور، وزار ايضا السيد علي حميد المدير العام للتعليم العام والاهلي  والاجنبي في مجمع باب المعظم. حيث جاءت الزيارات لتبادل الخبرات وسعيا من  المديرية في انجاز وتطوير انشطتها وفعالياتها لتنفيذ مهامها كاملة وعلى اتم  وجه ، خدمة لعملية التعليم السرياني.
 وعلى صعيد متصل شهد شهر تموز 2017عدد من  الزيارات التي اجراها السيد ججو ، حيث اجرى زيارة التقى فيها سيادة المطران  جان سليمان رئيس اساقفة اللاتين وذلك لمناقشة مناهج التربية الدينية  المسيحية من اجل فتح قسم اللغة السريانية في كلية التربية المفتوحة التابعة  لوزارة التربية، كما اجرى زيارة للاب شليمون ايشو في محافظة دهوك لمناقشة  تدريس مواد اللغة السريانية في الكلية المفتوحة.
 هذا والتقى السيد ججو في بغداد مسؤول  اللجنة الخيرية الاشورية في العراق السيد اشور سركون وذلك لمناقشة وتجهيز  قاعة في دهوك لاقامة المؤتمر التربوي الرابع الذي تنوي المديرية اقامته  الشهر القادم في دهوك.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2017)

*قداس بمناسبة يوم الشهيد الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في كنيسة الشهداء / قضاء سميل*



 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/



























































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يدعو المجتمع الدولي لمساعدة مسيحي الشرق الأوسط على عدم الهجرة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - السومرية نيوز/ كركوك
 دعا بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم  لويس روفائيل ساكو، الأحد، المجتمع الدولي لمساعدة المسيحيين للبقاء في  بلدانها وعدم الهجرة، مؤكدا أن الأوضاع في العراق تحسنت لكن هاجس الخوف على  المستقبل مازال قائما.

 وقال ساكو في بيان قبيل مغادرته الى  الفاتيكان وتلقت السومرية نيوز، على نسخة منه، "إنني أدعو دول العالم  والمجتمع الدولي للنظر الى أوضاع المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط وأهمية مساعدة  الجماعات المسيحية على البقاء في بلادها"، مشيرًا الى أن "المسيحيين في  الشرق الأوسط يعانون من مشاكل كبيرة وفي طليعتها الاضطهاد".

 وأضاف  ساكو، أن "المسيحيين في المنطقة يؤدون رسالة بالغة الأهمية خصوصا وأنهم  يشهدون لقيمهم الأساسية بالنسبة للمنطقة ولاسيما بالنسبة للعالم الإسلامي"،  مؤكدا ضرورة أن "يساعد المسيحيين أخوتهم المسلمين لمواجهة ومحاربة  المتطرفين والانفتاح أكثر واحترام الجميع دون تمييز".

 وتابع ساكو،  أن "الأوضاع تحسنت بعض الشيء قياسا بالماضي، لكن الخوف من المستقبل ما  يزال قائما نظرا لاستمرار الصراعات المسلحة ولأن داعش لم يُهزم بعد والناس  يخافون من هذه الأيديولوجية القوية وهذا الفكر الذي يقف في المرصاد أمام  غير المسلمين".

 وأشار ساكو الى أن "عودة النازحين الى مناطق سهل  نينوى تتم بشكل بطيء ونحتاج لمزيد لإعادة اعمارها"، لافتا إلى أن "الكنيسة  الكلدانية باشرت بإعادة إعمار المنازل.

 وأكد أن "المسيحيين يرغبون في العودة إلى ديارهم، لكن الصعوبات ما تزال قائمة".

 وكان بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم لويس ساكو أعرب، السبت، عن قلقه  لتأخير إعمار سهل نينوى المحرر، لافتا الى أن المسيحيين يشعرون بالخطر في  هذه المنطقة المقطعة بين الحكومة المركزية وحكومة الإقليم، فيما عزا سبب  تلك "المحنة" الى ما وصفه بأنه "انقسام وفشل وتبعية" الأحزاب المسيحية  ومحاولة احتكار الموقف المسيحي لصالح من يدفع أكثر.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2017)

*بيان حركة تجمع السريان بمناسبة الذكرى الثالثة لتهجير ابناء شعبنا في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بقداس عيد التجلّي والذكرى السنوية الثالثة لاقتلاع أبناء شعبنا المسيحي من أرضهم في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف من مساء  يوم الأحد 6 آب 2017، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي في باحة كابيلا  التجلّي، في فقرا – كفرذبيان، كسروان، بمناسبة عيد تجلّي الرب يسوع على  الجبل، والذكرى السنوية الثالثة لاقتلاع أبناء شعبنا المسيحي من أرض الآباء  والأجداد في سهل نينوى.
     بدايةً، وصل غبطته أمام الباحة  الخارجية حيث استُقبِل بالترحيب الحارّ من المؤمنين وأهالي المنطقة، ترافق  ذلك مع عزف الفرقة الموسيقية للألحان والأناشيد الترحيبية.
     عاون غبطتَه في القداس أصحابُ السيادة  المطارنة: مار أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على  البصرة والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، ومار يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح  النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية، ومار فولوس أنطوان ناصيف الأكسرخوس  الرسولي في كندا، والخوراسقف جوزف شمعي كاهن رعية كسروان. كما حضر القداس  وشارك فيه صاحب السيادة مار أثناسيوس متّي متّوكة، وصاحب النيافة مار  ثيوفيلوس جورج صليبا مطران أبرشية جبل لبنان وطرابلس للسريان الأرثوذكس،  والآباء الكهنة والرهبان والراهبات الأفراميات، وخدم القداس جوق من  الراهبات الأفراميات، بمشاركة جموع غفيرة من المؤمنين ومن أهالي المنطقة،  يتقدّمهم رئيس بلدية كفرذبيان الدكتور بسّام سلامة، وفعاليات المنطقة.
     بعد الإنجيل المقدس، ارتجل غبطة أبينا  البطريرك موعظة تحدّث فيها عن المعاني الروحية السامية لتجلّي الرب يسوع  أمام تلاميذه على جبل تابور، والعِبَر التي نأخذها من هذه الحادثة التي  فيها تجلّى الرب يسوع بألوهيته الناصعة، فأظهر بعضاً من مجده أمام تلاميذه  وأعدّهم لتقبّل آلامه وموته تمهيداً لقيامته ظافراً على الموت، منوّهاً إلى  أنّ حياة التلاميذ الذين تبعوا الرب يسوع لم تكن كلّها سعادة، بل إنهم  تحمّلوا الصعوبات والإضطهادات حتّى سفك الدم من أجل الرب يسوع وإنجيله.
     واستذكر غبطته الذكرى الأليمة التي  تمرّ بنا باكتمال ثلاث سنوات منذ ظ¦ آب ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¤ حيث كانت المعاناة المخيفة  والمروّعة التي عاشها واختبرها إخوتنا في قرى وبلدات سهل نينوى في العراق،  إذ اقتُلِع أكثر من ظ،ظ¥ظ  ألفاً من المسيحيين خلال ساعات من منازلهم وأراضيهم  وبلداتهم من قبل جماعة الظلمة والظلام، لكن مع ذلك نحن نعيش الرجاء بتسليم  حياتنا للرب الذي منح أبناء شعبنا الأمل بالعودة التي بدأت تتمّ في هذه  الأيّام.
     وختم غبطته موعظته مصلّياً إلى الرب  يسوع من أجل أن يعود السلام والأمان والإستقرار والطمأنينة بشكل كامل إلى  شرقنا الحبيب المعذَّب، وبخاصة العراق وسوريا ومصر والأراضي المقدسة،  ضارعاً من أجل لبنان كي يبقى أبناؤه موحَّدين بالمحبّة والإحترام  المتبادلَين، والنهوض به وطناً مميّزاً ورسالةً في محيطه والعالم.
     وقبل نهاية القداس، وجّه الخوراسقف جوزف شمعي كلمة شكر إلى الحاضرين والمنظّمين، مهنّئاً الجميع بهذا العيد.
     وفي الختام، نال المؤمنون البركة الرسولية من غبطة أبينا البطريرك.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2017)

*وزارة الهجرة العراقية: أكثر من 250 ألفاً من أبناء شعبنا عادوا إلى سهل نينوى*





​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- تيلي لوميار/

 عاد أكثر من مئتين وخمسين ألف عراقي مسيحي  إلى مناطقهم التي تركوها في سهل نينوى، بعد أن استولى عليها عناصر الدولة  الإسلامية، وذلك بحسب ما أفادت وزارة الهجرة العراقية.
 إلى ذلك، أكدت الوزارةُ أن المدنيين الذين  تهجروا من سهل نينوى بلغ عددهم حوالي 820 ألفاً، وأن آخر الأرقامِ الخاصة  بعودة المهجرين أُحصيت مع تكثيف العمليات العسكرية لتحرير الموصل.
 ومن بين المهجرين الذين يُتوقع عودتهم إلى  سهل نينوى، عشرات آلالاف من المسيحيين الذين تركوا المنطقة بين تموز وآب  من العام ألفين وأربعة عشر، ولجأوا إلى منطقة كردستان العراقية.
 وفي السياق عينه، تتابع السلطات المختصة توثيق عودة العائلات المسيحية إلى ديارها، رغم أن نمط تلك العودة ما زال ضعيفاً.
 ويذكر أن بطريرك الكلدان مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، قد أشار مسبقاً إلى أن  تحرير الموصل لم يلغ المخاطر وعوامل عدمِ الاستقرار في المدينة، مضيفاً أن  العديد من المنازل دمرت خلال الاحتلال، وأن كل هذا يصعب عودةَ العائلات  المسيحية إلى منازلها.


[YOUTUBE]8DIc14ToAGc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2017)

*بيان من البطريركية الكلدانية بمناسبة مرور ثلاث سنوات على نكبة مسيحيي سهل نينوى 6-7/آب 2014*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 أصدر غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو بياناً بمناسبة مرور ثلاث سنوات على نكبة مسيحيي بلدات سهل  نينوى، يعرض فيه تحديات عودة المهجرين إلى ديارهم، ومخاوف المسيحيين  العراقيين، وقلقهم وتطلعاتهم حول وجودهم ومستقبلهم، كما يقدم مقترحات عملية  لتطمينهم. واليكم النص الكامل للبيان:
 أذ نستذكر مرور ثلاث سنوات لنكبة مسيحي  بلدات سهل نينوى الموجعة والتي ستبقى شاخصةً في الذاكرة. وبهذه المناسبة  نود أن نُبَين ما يأتي:
 تعرب البطريركية الكلدانية عن قلقِها  وحزنِها العميق حول تأخير عملية إعمار البيوت، والبنى التحتية المدمّرة،  وإعادة الخدمات، مما يُعيق عودة النازحين إلى ديارهم، بالرغم من تحريرها  منذ أشهر من تنظيم “داعش” الإرهابي.
 ونشير باهتمام بالغ إلى خشية المسيحيين من  استمرار ثقافة داعش الظلاميّة، والخطابات التحريضية، ومناخ الصراعات في  هذه المنطقة المقطعة بين الحكومة المركزية وحكومة الإقليم، وفقا لمن حررها  لضمّها. هذه الأمور تشكل هاجساً لديهم حول مستقبل هويّتهم الجغرافيّة  والدينيّة والقوميّة، ويشعرون بأن وجودهم وسبل رزقهم معرضة للخطر. لذا  تناشد البطريركية الجميع باحترام القيم العامة، وحق أهالي هذه المناطق في  تقرير مستقبل مناطقهم، بعيداً عن الضغوطات. وما هم بحاجة إليه اليوم هو  تطمينهم ومساعدتهم في توفير الأمن، والاستقرار وتطوير بناء الثقة مع  الجيران، ودعم إعادة الإعمار وتمهيد طريق عودتهم. يجب أن تتبنى هذه الأمور  كل الأطراف التي تعنيها هموم المواطنين وكرامتهم، وتؤمن بحقوق الإنسان  وبالديمقراطية والحياة المدنية، وتريد السلام والاستقرار.
 البطريركية تحمّل الأحزاب "المسيحية" (ثمة  أقله عشرة أحزاب وعدة تنظيمات وفصائل مسلحة) قسطاً كبيراً من مسؤولية ما  يعيشه المكوّن المسيحي من معاناة وارتباك، ونرى أن جانباً كبيراً من هذه  المحنة، سببها انقسام هذه الأحزاب وتبعيتها، وفشلها في توحيد صفها وتبني  قرار موحد (أزمة ناحية القوش مثال)، وبحث البعض منها عن مصالح خاصة، خصوصا  عندما يحاول اختزال الموقف المسيحي واحتكاره للسيطرة على القرار لصالح من  يدفع أكثر لإنجاح مشاريعه، متناسياً أن للأحزاب رسالة، ومسؤولية والتزام.
 البطريركية تدعو هذه الأحزاب إلى الحوار  مع بعضها ومع العقلاء المستقلين من أهالي سهل نينوى، وتحمّل مسؤولية خدمة  المسيحيين والمواطنين الآخرين، بصدق، وبروح الفريق الواحد والواعي بمتطلبات  المرحلة الراهنة لبلورة الرؤية المستقبلية وإيجاد حلول واضحة، جادة  ومناسِبة لمناقشتها، بموضوعية وإقدام مع الحكومة المركزية وحكومة إقليم  كوردستان لخيرهم ولخير المجتمع بأسره.
 كما تجدّد البطريركية دعوتها إلى جميع  المسؤولين في الحكومة المركزية وحكومة إقليم كوردستان، إلى احترام حقوق  المسيحيين والأقليات الأخرى، وفق ما جاء في الدستور العراقي -المادة 125،  لينالوا نصيبَهم العادل من المشاركة في الإدارة، والتوظيف، والعملية  السياسية. كما تهيب بهم إلى عدم تغير وضعهم التاريخي والجغرافي، واحترام  أرادتهم، وترسيخ دولة العدالة والقانون، وحل جميع المشاكل بطرق سلمية عبر  الحوار المسؤول والشجاع، بعيداً عن لعبة الغالب والمغلوب والأكثرية  والأقلية.
 لقد آن أوان، أكثر من أي وقت مضى، أن  يلتفت الشعب العراقي إلى ضرورة أن تنطلق أحزابُه على أسس من المجتمع  المدني، وسيادة القانون، على حساب أي محاصصة طائفية، للنهوض بالعراق  الحضاري الذي يستحقه أبناؤه الذين يُعانون الكثير.
 البطريركية لا تكتب هذه النداءات للإعلام،  إنما تتمنى أن يترجمها المسؤولون وأصحاب النوايا الحسنة إلى أفعال.  والكنيسة سوف تبقى حاضنة لاولادها، وواقفة إلى جانبهم لمساعدتهم على تجاوز  الخوف، والبقاء وترسيخ حضورهم، كما ستبقى تصلي من أجل سلام عادل ودائم في  العراق.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2017)

*موقف البطريركية الكلدانية من موضوع التجاوز على أراضي بلدة كرمليس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية /
 لقد تابعت البطريركية منذ البداية موضوع  التجاوزات في بلدة كرمليس مع الحكومة المركزية وقيادة الحشد الشعبي  والإدارة المحلية في الحمدانية، وتجاوبت كل الأطراف مشكورة مع تطبيق  القانون ورفع التجاوزات.
  اما ما نشره المدعو عبد الهادي حسن سعيد في  وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي عن الأجراء بحقه انه كان طائفيا ضد المسلمين، فهذا  لا يمت الى الحقيقة بصلة، كذلك تهجمه على القائمقام وكاهن البلدة  واتهامهما بالطائفية. هذا معيب من مناضل ضد داعش! اذا كان له حق فهناك  قانون!
 المتجاوزان كانوا اثنان مسيحيان من اهل البلدة واثنان مسلمان – شبك من اهل البلدة أيضا وتم رفع التجاوزات الأربعة.
 الكنيسة لم تؤمن يوما بالطائفية والفئوية، بل تحب الكل كأخوة، وتعاملت مع  كل القضايا من منطلق وطني وأنساني. وخلال محنة التهجير والنزوح مدت يدها  الى الجميع من دون استثناء، وساعدت العائلات المسلمة النازحة. ولا تزال  اخوية المحبة تقدم شهريا مساعدة غذائية وطبية لثمانية وعشرين الف عائلة  مسلمة. وفي كركوك تحتضن 800 طالبا جامعيا نازحا من كل الديانات وتصرف  الكنيسة على سكناهم ونقلهم واطعامهم بسرور.!
 لذا ينبغي فهم الموضوع في  سياقه القانوني وعدم تأويله بشكل مثير خصوصا في هذه الظروف المعقدة وندعو  الاخوة الشبك في بلدة كرمليس وبلدات سهل نينوى ان يكونوا بمستوى المسؤولية  لتطمين اخوتهم المسيحيين سكان هذه البلدات من الاف السنين ويرسخوا معا  العيش المشترك.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2017)

*اتحاد النساء الآشوري يكرم عدد من طالبات الدراسات العليا من ابناء شعبنا الحاصلات على شهادات الماجستير*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 خويادا / سوزان يوخنا
   عملا باهداف الاتحاد والتي تصب في العمل  على تطوير قدرات المرأة ومهاراتها ، وتشجيعها لرفع مستواها الفكري  والثقافي والعلمي ، لكي تساهم في عملية بناء المجتمع وتنميته،وذلك من خلال  حثها على مواصلة التعليم ونيل الشهادات العليا، وحث ودعم التعليم باللغة  الام (السريانية) ،قام اتحاد النساء الآشوري للفترة من 29 تموز لغاية 2 آب  2017 وبحضور السيدة بهيجة داود سكرتيرة الاتحاد وعدد من عضوات الهيئة  الادارية وعضوات الاتحاد في أربيل ودهوك بتكريم عدد من طالبات الدراسات  العليا من الحاصلات على شهادات الماجستير وكلا حسب اختصاصها وهن كل من :-


الطالبة قوياما نوئيل بيتو / ماجستير في الصيدلة السريرية و بدرجة الامتياز
الطالبة ماري هسدو هيدو / صيدلة امتياز
الطالبة نيفين يؤارش زيا / علوم رياضيات
الطالبة شميران جرجيس شيبة / منشآت هيدروليكية
 5.الطالبة جيان جرجيس شيبة / علوم اقتصادية -سياسات نقدية ومالية
 هذا ويذكر ان كل من الطالبة قوياما نوئيل بيتو والطالبة ماري هسدو هيدو هن من خريجات الدراسة السريانية .


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2017)

*باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تزور الجانب الأيسر من الموصل للمرة الثالثة بعد التحرير*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 .السيد قائد عمليات الموصل يستقبل السيدة وردا بمكتبه ويناقش معها الآليات المتبقية لضمان عودة المهجرين قسرا الى ديارهم.
 .السيدة وردا تزور دير ماركوركيس وكنيسة الروح القدس وتطلع على حجم الدمار والتخريب الذي أصابهما.
 زارت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وزيرة الهجرة والمهجرين الاسبق، عضو شبكة النساء  العراقيات الجانب الايسر من الموصل يوم 30/7/2017 ، وكان برفقتها الناشطة  المدنية مارتين هوستن والسادة لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس المنظمة ويوحنا  يويسف توايا رئيس فرع المنظمة في اربيل و نادية بونس بطي عضو مجلس ادارة  المنظمة ومسؤولة لجنة المرأة والطفل فيها، والتقت هناك مع الوفد المرافق  سيادة الفريق نجم الجبوري قائد عمليات الموصل في مكتبه وتمت مناقشة الآليات  المتبقية لضمان أمن وسلامة العائدين من المهجرين قسرا والذين يعيشون في  مناطق أقليم كوردستان منذ ثلاث سنوات وبانتظار العودة الى الديار، لكن  الوضع الأمني غير المستقر لحد الان يحول دون إكمال هذا العمل بشكل سلس  وسريع، حيث لا تزال هناك قرى ضمن سهل نينوى مثل برطلة وكرمليس ..... الخ  أمورها معلقة والخراب فيها بدرجة من الوحشية على المستوى المادي والمعنوي  ما يؤخر عملية العودة.
 ومن جانبه اكد السيد قائد عمليات الموصل  للسيدة وردا بان القوات الأمنية مصرة على ان تواصل جهودها بغية تمكين  الاهالي من العودة بشكل تدريجي، املين بان تنتهي الساحة السياسية من  تناقضاتها وتفكر بحياة وامن المواطنين ليتسنى للاجهزة الامنية القيام  بواجباتهم على احسن حال.
 كما زارت السيدة وردا دير ماركوركيس في  الحي العربي الذي لم يتبقى منه سوى الانقاض واطلعت على حجم الدمار الذي  الحقه مجرمي داعش به في محاولة يائسة لانهاء وجود الدير واستهداف الصليب  اينما وجد لانه رمز الحرية والرحمة والمحبة بعد ان حمل السيد المسيح عليه ،  ولكن بالمقابل قامت الشبيبة العسكرية العراقية المسلحة على رفع الصليب على  اعلى تل في الموصل ليبقى شامخا ورمزا لتحدي وحشية التخريب وجرائم داعش  ليبت الامل في صدور أهل الموصل بغض النظر عن اختلافاتهم الدينية والثقافية  ليخبرهم بان الإخوة والتعايش والمحبة لا تنكسر بكسر التماثيل واخشاب  الصلبان، فالعراق سوف يبقى عراق التعايش والتبادل الثقافي والتنوع الديني  المشروع.
 كذلك زارت السيدة وردا كنيسة الروح القدس  الكلدانية في حي ( البكر – الاخاء ) /الموصل وهي كنيسة حديثة العهد وكانت  تتميز ببنائها الغريب الذي على شكل حمامة لانها سميت بالروح القدس الذي  يرمز له بالحمام الطائر، وأطلعت على حجم التخريب والدمار الحاصل لهذه  الكنيسة والذي يدل على حجم الحقد والكراهية من قبل داعش الاجرامي، فقد تم  خلع كافة انواع المرمر المغلفة للجدران والارضية وتدمير كل شي فيها  وتحويلها الى ثكنة عسكرية ليبيت فيها عوائل مهجرة من منطقة ربيعة الى  الموصل.
 ان حجم الخراب والتدنيس الذي وقع على  الكنائس في الموصل شي سوف يبقى سؤالا عميقا الى مدى الدهور، ويدون كل الحقد  والكراهية الممارس من قبل عصابات داعش الارهابية ومعاناة الناس المسالمين  الذين تعرضوا للقتل والتهجير القسري، حيث شهدت هذه الكنيسة استشهاد الاب  رغيد وبعده المطران فرج رحو وغيرهم من الآباء الأفاضل في مناطق متعددة من الموصل.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2017)

*قناة عشتار الفضائية تنفرد في جولة جديدة داخل كنيسة ام المعونة/ الساحل الايمن من الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بعد جولة كاميرات قناة عشتار الفضائية في  كنيسة الساعة في ايمن الموصل انتقلت الكاميرات الى منطقة الدواسة التي تعد  من المناطق المهمة والقديمة في الموصل ومن شواخصها الايمانية المعروفة  كنيسة ام المعونة الدائمة للكلدان.
 لقد حول الارهابيون هذه الكنيسة الى مقر  لهم يعقدون فيها المحاكمات الصورية ويسوقون الناس الى الاعدام، وخلال حديث  مراسلنا مع مقاتل اخر من فوج حماية الكنائس قال ان هذه الكنيسة والمنطقة  المجاورة لها غير آمنة لوجود العديد من العبوات غير المنفجرة وهى بانتظار  الفرق الهندسية لكشفها وانهاء خطورتها.








































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2017)

*وفد من منظمة شلومو يزور مقر المجلس الشعبي في دهوك*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتأريخ 8/8/2017 زار وفد من منظمة شلومو  مقر مجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري وتمثل الوفد كلأ من رئيس  المنظمة خالص ايشوع وعضو المنظمة صباح رفو , رحب رئيس المجلس الشعبي شمس  الدين كوركيس بالوفد الزائر وأثنى على جهود منظمة شلومو الاستثنائية في  إنضاج ملف الابادة الجماعية لشعبنا الكلداني السرياني الأشوري , ثم قدم  السيد خالص تقريرأ مفصلأ عن أخر ماتوصل أليه حول  هذا الملف ثم ودع الوفد  بنفس الحفاوة التي رحبوا بها .

















​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2017)

*الرئيس العراقي فؤاد معصوم يطالب بمضاعفة حماية المسيحيين والصابئة وترميم دور عبادتهم في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - البغدادية نيوز/
 طالب رئيس الجمهورية فؤاد معصوم، يوم الثلاثاء، بمضاعفة حماية المسيحيين والصابئة وترميم دور عبادتهم في العراق.
 وجاء في بيان لرئاسة الجمهورية ان”معصوم  التقى وفد لجنة حل النزاعات العشائرية في محافظة البصرة ضم عددا من شيوخ  عشائر ووجهاء المحافظة من برئاسة رئيس اللجنة يعرب المحمداوي وحضور ممثلين  عن المكونين المسيحي والصابئي في المحافظة”.
 وأكد معصوم بحسب البيان أهمية تعزيز السلم  الأهلي وتمتين روابط المجتمع من خلال الحث على نبذ الافكار البالية التي  تقف عائقا في تطوير البلاد في كافة المجالات، فضلا عن دورها في تمتين  الجبهة الداخلية والتماسك المجتمعي الذي يعزز القانون ويرسخ سلطة الدولة  ويحفظ حقوق الجميع”.
 وشدد على”ضرورة حشد جميع الامكانيات في  مقارعة الارهاب الذي يحاول النيل من وحدة المجتمع العراقي، والحيلولة دون  استنزاف الطاقات البشرية والموارد المالية وتسخيرها في اعادة الاعمار  والبناء”.
 وطالب معصوم بـ”الاهتمام المضاعف بحماية  كافة المكونات وتشجعيها على عدم الهجرة من مناطقها الاصلية والتاريخية في  اشارة الى المسيحيين والصابئة وسواهم وترميم كافة دور العبادة والمواقع  التاريخية وتطويرها”.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يفتتح لقاء الشبيبة الكلدانية في اوروبا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/

 افتتح غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو لقاء الشبيبة الكلدانية الثالث في اوروبا ظهر يوم الاثنين 7  اب 2017 في دير اونترمارشتال Untermarchtal بالقرب من مدينة شتوتكارت  الالمانية بحضور ما يقارب 350 شابة وشابة من مختلف البلدان الاوربية للفترة  7-12 اب 2017 مع الاباء الكهنة الكلدان الذين يخدمونهم وايضا حضور الزائر  الرسولي في اوروبا المطران مار سعد سيروب وسيادة مار يوسف توما، مطران  ابرشية كركوك والسليمانية وسيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون  البطريركي.

 بدأ اللقاء بكلمة الاب سيزار هبي، الذي رحب بالحضور  وقدم اعضاء اللجنة العليا المنظمة لهذا اللقاء الثالث للشبيبة والمكونة من  الاباء الكهنة: ماهر ملكو، سامي عبد الاحد، سيزار هبي، فادي ليون، ونضير  دكو. ثم قام بتقديم المشاركين من مختلف البلدان وبعدها كانت كلمة غبطته  وجلسة حوارية مفتوحة مع الشبيبة.

  وفي المساء كان لقاء غبطته  والسادة الاساقفة مع كهنة اوروبا، حيث استمع في البداية عن شرح موجز من  الاباء الكهنة عن رعاياهم ومن ثم تحدث الزائر الرسولي عن التحديات وبعده  علق غبطته على بعض النقاط العملية لمسيرة كنيستنا الكلدانية في اوروبا.

 وهذه مقتطفات من كلمة غبطته الى الشبيبة:
 – نحن مسرورون جدا بهذا اللقاء. شكرا لمنظميه، وللزائر الرسولي المطران  سعد سيروب والاباء الكهنة الذين يبذلون جهودا كبيرة في خدمتكم. كما اشكر  المطرانين الجليلين مار يوسف توما رئيس أساقفة كركوك والمطران باسيليوس  يلدو المعاون البطريركي على حضورهما.
 – كل مجموعة آتية من بلد معين لها خبرة خاصة تفيد المشاركين.
 – هذا الصيف شهد لقاءات شباب عديدة في القوش 550 شاب وشابة وفي كندا وهنا في أوروبا وفي أيلول سيكون في اربيل.
 – أتمنى ان يتم اللقاء القادم في العراق حتى تعودوا الى جذوركم. وتحسوا بما يشعر به الشباب العراقي وتشحنوا رجاءه.
 – أنكم املنا بكنيسة اقوى، كنيسة متحدة بالرغم من المسافات والاختلافات، كنيسة أكثر حضورا وتاثيرا في المجتمعات.
 – انتم أيضا مستقبل شعبنا الكلداني: تمسكوا بلغتكم وتراثكم وتقاليدكم …  فهو يتقدم بفضل انتمائكم وحيويتكم وثقافتكم وايمانكم ومحبتكم واسهامكم.
 – ان احدى أولويات الكنيسة هي الاهتمام بالشباب – أيام الشبيبة العالمية.
 – تجاوزوا حاجز الخوف! ارفعوا صوتكم كاشخاص احرار ومسؤولين وافتحوا الطرق المسدودة وكونوا وحدة وسلام واخوة.
 – أهمية بناء الذات إنسانيا وفكريا – ثقافيا، واجتماعيا: تنشئة مستدامة لتقدموا خدماتكم وتستثمروا مواهبكم لبناء الجماعة والكنيسة.
 – أهمية المعرفة والوعي ليكون كل واحد منكم شخصا متميزا، وليس شخصا عاديا.  الحياة نعمة كبيرة لا ينبغي ان تضيعوها. كل واحد منكم هو شخص فريد.
 –  رسخوا فيكم روحانية عميقة ومنفتحة. الايمان ليس مجموعة معلومات نظرية ولا  طقوس جامدة نمارسها، بل لقاء شخصي مع المسيح والاندماج فيه حتى يتجلى فينا.  كونوا شهودا للمسيح، شهودا لشيء مختلف ينتظره الاخرون. هنا في أوروبا  وعندنا في العراق.
 – لربما من بينكم من سيدعوه الرب دعوة خاصة في  الكنيسة او المجتمع. فالكنيسة بحاجة الى كهنة ورهبان وراهبات، ومرسلين  ومكرسات. حيويتها هي باكليروسها.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أغسطس 2017)

*دهوك تحتضن المؤتمر التربوي الرابع لمناهج اللغة السريانية *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا 

 تحت شعار " الارتقاء بمناهجنا تعميق  لهويتنا وحضارتنا " وبرعاية معالي وزير التربية الدكتور محمد إقبال الصيدلي  , وبإشراف الأستاذ عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية في وزارة  التربية الاتحادية أقامت المديرية وبالتعاون مع المديرية  العامة لتربية  نينوى ( قسم اللغة السريانية ) المؤتمر التربوي الرابع لمناهج اللغة  السريانية في محافظة دهوك وذلك صباح يوم الخميس 10 آب 2017 وعلى قاعة  المركز الثقافي الأشوري  .
 افتتح المؤتمر بالسلام الوطني العراقي باللغتين العربية والسريانية مع الوقوف دقيقة صمت حدادا لأرواح شهداء الوطن .
 ألقيت بعد ذلك كلمة المديرية العامة  للثقافة السريانية ألقاها مديرها العام الأستاذ عماد سالم ججو , ألقيت بعد  ذلك كلمة الأستاذ نزار حنا بطرس مدير عام التعليم السرياني في إقليم  كردستان العراق اربيل ,ثم ألقت الدكتورة  نضال متي بطرس معاون مدير عام  الدراسة السريانية في محافظة دهوك  , وكلمة الأستاذ سمير يوخنا مدير القسم  السرياني في تربية نينوى , بعدها قدمت روضة القوش فعالية غنائية راقصة ,    ثم قصيدة للشاعر زهير بهنام بردى .
 القسم الثاني  من المؤتمر تضمن مجموعة محاضرات وعلى جلستين :
 الجلسة الأولى ترأسها الإعلامي نمرود قاشا  , ومقرر الجلسة الإعلامي سامر الياس وقد تضمنت بحثين ( 1 ) اللغة  السريانية - المنهجية العلمية - من خلال تجربة التعليم السرياني في شمال  العراق للأستاذ فريد ياقو إيليا ( 2 ) كيفية تطوير دراسة اللغة السريانية  في المدارس العراقية - الخدمات والحلول المقترحة للأستاذ يوحنا اسحق زيا . 
 الجلسة الثانية ترأسها الشاعر زهير بهنام  بردى وقد تضمنت البحثين ( 1 ) طرائق تدريس اللغة السريانية للدكتورة نضال  متي بطرس ( 2 ) على درب المواطنة الصالحة للأستاذ جلال اسطيفو سليمان .
 وقد بعد انتهاء البحوث فتح باب الأسئلة والاستفسارات والمداخلات على البحوث حيث اجاب الباحثون عليها .
 في ختام المؤتمر جرى تكريم عدد من الشخصيات التي ساهمت بإنجاحه بشهادات تقديرية  






























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أغسطس 2017)

*معلقاً على مظاهرة المهجرين العراقيين، حبيب افرام: هل يسمع أحد صوت المظلومين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

     أكدَّ رئيس الرابطة السريانية حبيب  افرام أمين عام اللقاء المشرقي أن مظاهرة المهجرين المسيحيين العراقيين أمس  هي صرخة وجع ومعاناة من لا مبالاة دولتهم ومن صمت العالم المطبق على  تهجيرهم ومن عدم الأمان والاستقرار ما يجعلهم في لبنان لا " معلقين ولا  مطلقين". فلبنان ليس وطن نزوح ولا هجرة، وبسبب فداحة النزوح اليه، لا  يستطيع في ظل أزماته الاقتصادية ووضعه الصعب أن يفتح أبواب العمل.
    ورغم أننا نصمد مع أهلنا ونساهم في جعل  اقامتهم هنا أكثر كرامة على كل المستويات الا أننا لا نؤمن أن الهجرة هي  الحلّ وان جواز السفر هو ما يفيد. مازلنا نعلّق آمالا على عودة الأمور الى  نصابها في العراق، وعلى دحر الارهاب، وعلى اعطاء شعبنا  هناك حقوقه  السياسية والثقافية كاملة.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أغسطس 2017)

*فيديو.. افتتاح الطريق الرابط بين ناحيتي برطلة وبعشيقة بسهل نينوى  *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- شبكة الاعلام العراقي/

 ضمنَ خططِ إعمار ِ محافظةِ نينوى ,,  اُفتُتِحَ الطريقُ الرئيسُ الرابط ُ بينَ ناحيتي برطلَّة وبعشيقة في سهلِ  نينوى وبمسافةِ عشرةِ كيلومتراتٍ وبجهدٍ ذاتي وبفترةٍ قياسية .

[YOUTUBE]bG9KR5to3_4[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (11 أغسطس 2017)

*ليوم الثاني من لقاء بطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك*



 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/


 بدأ اليوم الثاني من لقاء  بطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك صباح الخميس 10 اب 2017 في المقر البطريركي  الماروني الصيفي في الديمان بالقداس الالهي والصلاة من اجل السلام في بلدان  الشرق الاوسط.

 افتتحت الجلسة الصباحية بقراءة جدول الاعمال  واقراره ومن ثم القرارات والتوصيات الصادرة عنه ومضمون البيان الختامي.  بعده كانت جلسة راعوية حول الاوضاع الحالية في مصر والعراق وسوريا وفلسطين  والبلدان الاخرى.

 عصراً كانت جلسة ادارية عن تقارير اللجان  والرسائل الراعوية وكيفية متابعتها وبعدها كانت استراحة قصيرة ومن ثم  اختتمت الجلسة بقراءة البيان الختامي وتصحيحه واقراره. وفي المساء عرض فلم  وثائقي عن الوادي المقدس والاديرة المنتشرة فيه.
























​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2017)

*بطريركية الكلدان تؤمن تذكرة العودة للعائلات الكلدانية المتعففة الراغبة في العودة من لبنان الى العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 على ضوء لقاء غبطة البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو ومعاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو مع سعادة السفير العراقي في لبنان  الدكتور علي عباس بندر العامري والأب روفائيل طرابلسي، النائب العام  لأبرشية بيروت الكلدانية، وبالتنسيق معهما، قررت البطريركية تأمين تذكرة  سفر للعائلات المتعففة الراغبة طوعا في العودة من لبنان الى العراق.
  جاء هذه القرار انطلاقا من أن الكنيسة أم  وحاضنة لأولادها ورسالتها تتركز في المقام الأول في تجسيد إنجيل المحبة  تجاه الفقراء والمهجرين.
  علما ان فخامة رئيس جمهورية لبنان العماد ميشال عون وعد الإباء البطاركة خلال زيارتهم له برفع الغرامات عن العائدين.






​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2017)

*بلاغ صادر من المكتب التنفيذي لأتحاد سورايا الديمقراطي*


​ 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 عقد المكتب التنفيذي لاتحاد سورايا  الديمقراطي يوم الثلاثاء الثامن من آب / 2017 اجتماعا دوريا ناقش فيها آخر  الاوضاع والمستجدات على الساحة القومية واقليم كوردستان والعراق والمهجر ،  وبدأ أعماله  بالوقوف دقيقة صمت بمناسبة الذكرى 84 ليوم شهيد الامة  السوراية ( سهدا سورايا ) كما وقف المكتب التنفيذي اجلالا واحتراما لضحايا  الارهاب وشهداء الشعب العراقي من ابناء جيشنا العراقي الباسل  والبيشمركة  البطلة والحشد الشعبي وقوات شعبنا السورايا ، وابتدأ الاجتماع في كلمات  مؤثرة استذكارا لروح الشهيد الذي قدم دمائه الزكية من اجل الدفاع عن حقوق  شعبه ومطالبه المشروعة في أشهر واشنع إبادة جماعية عرفها التاريخ والتي  اشتهرت بمذابح سيفو للفترة 1915-1918 ، كما قدم  شعبنا قربانا على مذبح  الحرية في بلدة سميل الشهيدة في السابع من آب عام 1933 ،  من اجل حقوقه  المشروعة في بداية تأسيس الدولة العراقية .
 بعدها تم مناقشة جدول أعمال الأجتماع  مؤكدين بأن شعبنا ومؤسساته السياسية لابد تأخذ العبر والتجارب المريرة في  رص الصفوف وتوحيدها في عملنا المستقبلي ووجوب ايلاء قدر كافي وبروح  المسؤولية للعمل الجماعي والتنسيق العالي مع مختلف الفصائل والاحزاب لشعبنا  السورايا ، ومؤكدين على حقيقة ساطعة خبرتها التجارب الا وهي اننا في حالة  وحدتنا وتنسيق المواقف بين الاحزاب والمؤسسات الدينية والسياسية ينبعث  الامل من جديد بين صفوف شعبنا الى جانب الاهتمام الكبير من قبل الاخرين بما  نقوله وما نطالب به ، وعند تشرذمنا وعملنا انفرادي كان الاحباط وفقدان  الامل والهجرة هو السائد بين صفوف شعبنا الى جانب عدم الاهتمام واللامبالات  لمطالبنا وحقوقنا من الاخرين سواء كان على الصعيد المحلي او الوطني وحتى  على الصعيد الدولي .
  بعدها قدم المجتمعون أعضاء المكتب  التنفيذي تقاريرهم عن آلية عمل الاتحاد في العراق والمهجر ، وتم الاتفاق  على جدول مواعيد اللقاء مع الاحزاب والمؤسسات لشعبنا السورايا التي تعمل  داخل العراق والمهجر وضرورة ايجاد صيغ جديدة وتوحيد الجهود من اجل ايجاد  اوسع قاعدة للقاء على المشتركات التي يطالب بها شعبنا في حماية خصوصيته،  وقد تطرق الاجتماع الى موقف الاتحاد من مؤتمر بروكسل الذي انعقد في حزيران  المنصرم 2017 وتوقف عند الملابسات والنواقص التي اعترت سير أعمال المؤتمر  والتي كان بالامكان تجاوزها بروح الاخوة والنضال المشترك من اجل مصالح  شعبنا السورايا ، ومع تلك السلبيات الا ان الاجتماع قيم مؤتمر بروكسل  ايجابيا وأكد في دعم مقررات مؤتمر بروكسل التي تعبر عن مصالح وأماني شعبنا  السورايا في المرحلة الراهنة ، وضرورة العمل على تفعيل مقرراته الى جانب  ذلك ضرورة  الالتزام بالقرار الجماعي الموحد في التعامل في القضايا  المصيرية لشعبنا السورايا ، ولابد من دعوة جميع الاحزاب والمؤسسات لشعبنا  السورايا الذين لم يشتركوا  في المؤتمر المذكور لأي سبب كان ، وذلك  بهدف  التنسيق وادارة الصراع بشكل جماعي لنيل حقوق شعبنا السورايا .
  كما تناول الاجتماع وثيقة او مذكرة  المطالب القومية الموقعة من قبل احزاب شعبنا السورايا في آذار /2017 الماضي  حيث دارت مناقشات طويلة وعميقة لمذكرة المطالب ، ويرى اتحاد سورايا  الديمقراطي ان المذكرة مهمة وذات ارضية جيدة للعمل المستقبلي بين مؤسسات  واحزاب شعبنا السورايا ، وهي مطالب جماهيرية شعبية ملحة ، ويؤمن اتحاد  سورايا الديمقراطي ان المذكرة بما فيها من قضايا مطلبية مشروعة وافكار تعد  خارطة طريق لتحقيق مطالب شعبنا السورايا  اذا ما احسنا ترجمتها الى واقع  ميداني بعيدا عن التدخل في شؤون الاحزاب الداخلية وضرورة التأكيد على  الاستقلالية في اتخاذ القرارات التي تصدر من احزاب ومؤسسات شعبنا السورايا .
  العلاقة مع اقليم كوردستان العراق  
 ثمن اجتماع اتحاد سورايا الديمقراطي عاليا  تصريحات وتطمينات الاستاذ مسعود برزاني رئيس اقلم كوردستان العراق  في  الاخذ بكل ما تقرره احزاب شعبنا السورايا ، جاء ذلك على خلفية لقاءه مع  الاخوة في الحركة الديمقراطية الآشورية ، ويرى اتحاد سورايا الديمقراطي ان  ماجاء في الاجتماع من نقاط هي مهمة لمستقبل شعبنا السورايا في اقليم  كوردستان العراق وجديرة بالاهتمام ،  واعتبارها مرجعا مهما في علاقتنا مع  الاخوة الكورد ، ومن خلال التعهد الذي قدمه الاستاذ مسعود البرزاني في  الاجتماع ورسالته التأكيدية في يوم الشهيد في السابع من آب الذي أكد على  دعم مطالب شعبنا السورايا ، نرى نحن اتحاد سورايا الديمقراطي ضرورة دعم  الاستفتاء المزمع اجرائه في 25 ايلول 2017 ، انطلاقا من مصالحنا وايمانا من  مبدأ حق تقرير المصير الذي تكفله جميع الشرائع والمواثيق الدولية على ان  تكون حقوق شعبنا السورايا محفوظة ، وطالب المجتمعون الاخوة الكورد بتفعيل  ماجاءت به المادة 35 من دستور اقليم كوردستان بخصوص مناطق الحكم الذاتي  لشعبنا السورايا والعمل على انهاء ما تبقى في ملف التجاوزات على ممتلكات  شعبنا ، وان يلعب ابناء شعبنا دورهم الطبيعي في المشاركة السياسية في اقليم  كوردستان .
  الصعيد الوطني
 حيى المجتمعون الانتصارات الكبيرة التي  يحققها الجيش العراقي الباسل والبشمركة البطلة وقوات الحشد الشعبي وقوات  شعبنا السورايا المشاركة ايضا في تحرير مناطق شعبنا في سهل نينوى ، وأكد  الاجتماع ان الانتصار العسكري لايكفي في ردع  داعش الارهابي ما لم تكن هناك  وقفة جدية من الحكومة في ترسيخ التعايش السلمي ونبذ العنصرية والقبول  بالاخر وحق المشاركة السياسية لابناء شعبنا في بناء الدولة العراقية   واحترام كافة اتباع الديانات والمذاهب في العراق الى جانب الدفاع عنها  ومعاقبة كل من يتعرض لهم بسوء ، وضرورة ايلاء قدر كبير في تحقيق العدالة  الاجتماعية والقانونية في البلاد،  لاسيما وان البلاد مازلت تعصف بها  الازمات العامة الى جانب حالة الاستعصاء السياسي المستمرة والتي من نتائجها  المدمرة الفشل في ادارة شؤون الدولة ، كما اكد المجتمعون ضرورة العمل مع  جميع القوى الديمقراطية والليبرالية والاسلامية المعتدلة التي من مصلحتها  وهدفها لبناء  دولة عصرية ديمقراطية لخدمة المواطنين وحمايتهم وبناء عراق  ديمقراطي لجميع  العراقيين بكل انتمائاتهم القومية والمذهبية والعقائدية  والفكرية .  
  الصعيد القومي
 تم التأكيد في الاجتماع ضرورة خلق اوسع  مساحة للتحالفات والتنسيق بين احزاب ومؤسسات شعبنا السورايا ، من خلال فتح  قنوات مع احزاب ومؤسسات شعبنا السورايا في دول الجوار والمهجر لوضع  ستراتيجية فكرية ومستقبلية للنهوض بالعمل القومي ودعمه في اروقة المجتمع  الدولي وكذلك العمل في استنهاض الدور المهم والحيوي للجالية في المهجر  لتكون رديف وساند قوي  لعمل احزاب ومؤسسات شعبنا السورايا في العراق والدول  المجاورة.
 في نهاية الاجمتاع تم مناقشة العديد من  قضايا التي تهم شعبنا منها التجاوزات على الممتلكات والاستيلاء على  العقارات وعمليات التغيير الديموغرافي ، الى جانب تداعيات رفع التجاوزات في  بلدة كرمليس والتأكيد على التضامن الكامل مع الاستاذ نيسان كرومي لموقفه  الصائب في رفع التجاوزات على ممتلكات شعبنا في قضاء بخديدة ،واختتم  الاجتماع على مواصلة المسيرة النضالية من اجل تحقيق حقوق شعبنا وتطلعاته  المشروعة في العيش الكريم في ارض الاباء والاجداد .
 المجد والخلود لشهداء الوطن
 المجد والخلود لشهداء شعبنا في سميل الابية في يوم الشهيد الخالد
 المكتب التنفيذي لأتحاد سورايا الديمقراطي
 في الثامن من آب 2017



​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2017)

*نشاطات المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية في كركوك ودهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد / اعلام المديرية /
 الدراسة السريانية تقيم المهرجان الخامس للخطابة والشعر السرياني في محافظة كركوك
 تحت شعار (الفن السرياني ابداع وتألق)  وضمن الخطة السنوية اقامت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية المهرجان  السنوي الخامس للخطابة والشعرالسرياني و برعاية الدكتور محمد اقبال عمر  الصيدلي وزير التربية وباشراف السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة  السريانية في قاعة كنيسة مار كوركيس في كركوك / الماس صباح يوم الثلاثاء  الموافق 8 آب 2017 .
 حضر الاحتفال السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  والدكتورة نضال متي بطرس معاون المدير العام وموظفي المديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية والسيدة ندى عبد الاحد منصور مدير القسم السرياني  وموظفوا القسم فضلا عن معلمي ومدرسي اللغة السريانية في كركوك .
 افتتح  المهرجان بكلمة للسيد المدير العام تحدث فيها عن دور اللغة السريانية في  مجال الشعر والخطابة وعن الاعلام في هذا المجال واشاد بدور الشعراء اللذين  مازالوا يكتبون الشعر والنثر باللغة السريانية الاصيلة .
 تضمن الاحتفال  القاء عدد من قصائد الشعر والنثر باللغة السريانية من قبل الاب جيمس يوسف  راعي الكنيسة والسيد عزريا اوشانا مدير مدرسة بهرا والسيد كيوركيس شواوثا  والسيد سنخيرو ديفيد والطفلة برائلا جيمس والسيد رمزي كمليل وتخلل الاحتفال  تقديم فعالية مشتركة لاطفال مدرسة بهرا ومدرسة انستاس الكرملي , كما تم  عرض فلم وثائقي عن اهم انجازات المديرية منذ تاسيسها والى الان .

 الدراسة السريانية تقيم المؤتمر التربوي الرابع لمناهج اللغة السريانية في دهوك
 تحت شعار (الارتقاء بمناهجنا السريانية  تعميق لحضارتنا وهويتنا ) وبرعاية الدكتور محمد اقبال عمر الصيدلي وزير  التربية وباشراف السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية أقامت  المديرية العامة المؤتمر التربوي الرابع لمناهج اللغة السريانية والتربية  المسيحية في قاعة المركز الثقافي الاشوري صباح يوم الخميس الموافق 10 آب  2017 في محافظة دهوك .
 حضر المؤتمر السيد يعقوب كوركيس عضو  البرلمان في حكومة اقليم كردستان والخبير اللغوي السيد بنيامين حداد والسيد  نزار حنا بطرس مدير عام التعليم السرياني في الاقليم والسيد اشور سركون  رئيس اللجنة الخيرية الاشورية والسيد سمير يوخنا مدير القسم السرياني  والسيد باسم حبيب مدير تربية الحمدانية وعدد من الاباء الكهنة وخبراء في  الغة السريانية واكادميين واعلاميين وشعراء وادباء وتربويين ومشرفي اللغة  السريانية والتربية المسيحية وايضا معلمي ومدرسي اللغة السريانية وعدد كبير  من الضيوف .
 افتتح المؤتمر بكلمة السيد عماد سالم ججو  المدير العام رحب بالحضور والمشاركين في المؤتمر وتحدث عن تاريخ اللغة  السرينية والمدارس السريانية وعن انجازات المديرية في مجال المناهج  والتاليف للكتب المنهجية باللغة السريانية وتحدث ايضا حول مشروع تدريس  اللغة السريانية المحكية السورث وحسب كل منطقة ويكون اثرائي الى جانب  المناهج المقررة .
 تضمن المؤتمر جلستين لمناقشة البحوث وترأس  الجلسة الاولى السيد نمرود قاشا شاعر واعلامي ومقرر الجلسة السيد سامر  الياس معلم اللغة السريانية ونوقش فيها بحثين الاول قدمه السيد فريد يعقوب  بعنوان اللغة السريانية المنهجية والبحث الثاني للسيد يوخنا اسحق بعنوان  كيفية تطوير دراسة اللغة السريانية في المدارس العراقية ( التحديات والحلول  المقترحة ).
 وترأسة الجلسة الثانية السيد زهير بردى  شاعر واعلامي ومقرر الجلسة فيانكي خوشابا وتضمنت الجلسة عدة بحوث اولها بحث  للدكتورة نضال متي بطرس حول طرائق التدريس والبحث الثاني للسيد جلال  اسطيفان بعنوان المواطنة الصالحة والبحث للسيد سامر الياس بعنوان تجربة  التعليم السرياني للمدارس الابتدائية في العراق ، وتم مناقشة البحوث  المطروحة من قبل الحضور والباحثيين بشكل متميز هذا وقد توصل المؤتمر للعديد  من التوصيات تخدم العملية التربوية في تعلم اللغة السريانية والتربية  الدينية المسيحية اضافة الى معلمي ومدرسي مادة اللغة السريانية ومادة  التربية الدينية المسيحية والمناهج الدراسية ايضا ،
 حيث كان للمؤتمر حضور متميز من قبل  المشاركين الاختصاص في اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية مما اغنى  ذلك في تقديم مقترحات تخدم العملية السريانية وايجاد حلول للمعوقات التي  تواجه التعليم السرياني في العراق ، وفي ختام المؤتمر تم تكريم الباحثيين  وتوزيع الشهادات التقديرية لجهودهم المتميزة .


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2017)

*إن الله معنا ولن يتركنا….راهبات الموصل في طريقهن للعودة إلى الأرض التي طُردن منها بوحشيّة!*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/
 بعد أن طردهن تنظيم داعش من الموصل ها هنّ  راهبات الدومينيكان يعملن على العودة إلى أرضهن التي حوّلها الإرهاب إلى  كومة من ركام تفوح منها رائحة الموت.
 “الموصل تحرّرت إلّا أن حجم الدّمار فيها  هائل.” تقول رسالة غير موقعة على موقع الراهبات القدّيسة كاترين من سيينا  بتاريخ السّادس من أغسطس / آب الذي يصادف الذكرى الثالثة لنزوحهن من الموصل  وعدة مدن مسيحية من سهل نينوى وصولًا إلى أربيل في كردستان العراق.
 “سيستغرق الأمر سنوات كي تعود الأمور إلى مجراها ولكن لا شيء مستحيل مع الله”.
 وفي الرّسالة تذكر الرّاهبات:”من الصّعب  اتخاذ قرار العودة إلى الموصل . يحاول الجميع معرفة إرادة الله. إن هزيمة  داعش لا تعني ان سهل نينوى بات نظيفًا بالكامل من هذا الفكر.”
 في السّياق عينه كان الأب إيمانويل يوخانا  وهو كاهن آشوري مقيم في كردستان  قد قال لأليتيا إن فكر وايديولوجية  وثقافة داعش لا تزال موجودة في الموصل وستظلّ موجودة لفترة من الزّمن.
 برغم ما تقدّم فقد أعلنت الرّاهبات أنّهن  كجماعة قرّرن العودة إلى أرضهن آملين أن يتحلّى الجميع بهذه الشّجاعة  ويعودوا إلى الموصل للبدء من جديد.
 “إن الله معنا ولن يتركنا.” كتبت الرّاهبات.
 وعن زيارتهن لسهّل نينوى عقب تحرير من إرهابيي داعش على يد القوات العراقية كتبت الرّاهبات:
 عندما زرنا بلداتنا المسيحية صعقن لرؤية  كل هذا الدّمار. المشهد كان مؤلمًا جدًّا. سرعان ما أدركنا أن هذا كله لم  يكن ناتجًا عن قوات عسكرية أو أسلحة ذكيّة بل إن هذا الدّمار سببّه الكره.  الكره يترك القامع والمقموع في جرح بليغ والله وحده يعرف كمية الحب التي  نحتاجها لشفاء كل هذه الجروح العميقة.
 تقول الرّاهبات إن عمليات إعادة البناء قد بدأت وبرغم بطء العملية فقد قام عدد من المواطنين بالعودة إلى ديارهم:
 لقد بدأ عدد من سكان قرقوش وتل اسقف  بالعودة إلى مناطقهم المسيحية حيث يوجد اليوم نحو 600 عائلة في قرقوش ونحو  450 عائلة في تل اسقف التي شهدت دمارًا كبيرًا مقارنة بالمناطق الأخرى.  آلاف المنازل أحرقت ودمّرت إلّا ان الأمل بإعادة إعمار كل شيء دائمًا  موجود.
 راهبات تل اسقف عدن  إلى أرضهن وها هن يعملن على انشاء دار حضانة. أخواتهن في قرقوش سيعدن قريبًا أيضًا.
 “إن الدّير في قرقوش مدمّر جزئيًّا وقد  رممنا منزلًا عائليًا لنعيش فيه إلى حيت ترميم الدّير. حتى أن الميتم أحرق  بالكامل إلّا أننا وجدنا مكانًا يأوي الراهبات والفتيات في قرقوش.
 “يخاف المسيحيون من العودة إلى ديارهم  إلّا ان هذا الخوف لا يوقفهم. هذا وقد لاحظنا أن الأطفال يعانون من التشويش  عند عودتهم. من المهم جدًّا إيجاد مكان مناسب للأطفال يشعرون فيها بالأمان  والرّاحة فيما تتم إعادة إعمار منازلهم وترتيب حياتهم.” تقول ماريا لورا  كونتي وهي مديرة الاتصالات في مؤسسة AVSI الإيطالية التي تعمل في العراق  وسوريا ولبنان واللأردن وعدد من الدّول الأخرى.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2017)

*حوار في "تحديات العودة" في اليوم الاول من منهاج الموسم الثقافي الخامس لكنيسة برطلي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بهنام شابا شمني
 برعاية نيافة الحبر الجليل مار طيمثاوس  موسى الشماني مطران ابرشية دير مار متى للسريان الارثوذكس وتحت شعار  (بالرجاء والمحبة والايمان نعود ونعلّي البنيانفي برطلي قلعة السريان)،  أفتتح اليوم السبت في عنكاوا الموسم الثقافي الخامس بعد التهجير والذي  تقيمه كنيسة برطلي للسريان الارثوذكس.
 حضر فعاليات اليوم الاول الذي أقيم في  كنيسة أم النور في عنكاوا نيافة المطران مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون  المستشار البطريركي للكنيسة السريانية ونيافة المطران مار نيقوديموس داود  شرف مطران ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان للسريان الارثوذكس والاب  يعقوب سعدي المشرف على الموسم الثقافي والاب الربان بشار شمني القادم من  اميركا وجمهور من المهجرين من ابناء سهل نينوى النازحين الى عنكاوا.
 وتضمن منهاج اليوم الاول الذي ابتدأ  بالصلاة الربية وتراتيل بالسريانية، كلمة لراعي الموسم الثقافي المطران  موسى الشماني الذي أكد في كلمته على مواصلة الصلاة كما فعل يونان النبي  عندما كان في بطن الحوت لانه كان يمر في محنة، هكذا نحن أيضا في محنة  التهجير التي نعيشها وفي كل محنة نمر بها.
 بعدها دعت عريفة الحفل "سناء متي طراجي"  الاعلامي بهنام شمني وضيوفه الى المنصة للمشاركة في الجلسة الحوارية التي  كان موضوعها "تحديات العودة" وبعد مقدمة بسيطة عن موضوع الحوار والتعريف  بالمشاركين في الحوار وهم كل من (النائب القاضي رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب،   الاستاذ بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني لمجلس عشائر السريان، الاستاذ  فيليب سعيد هدايي كاتب وناشط ثقافي، والاستاذ المهندس خالد اسحق شمني عضو  لجنة الاعمار الكنسية)، تم عرض ريبورتاج عكس وجهة نظر شرائح مختلفة من  المجتمع تجاه العودة ومعوقاتها والتي على اساسها تم بناء الاسئلة الموجهة  الى المشاركين في الحوار وانحصرت في توفير الامن والخدمات الاساسية وأجاب  عن هذا المحور النائب رائد اسحق وذكر ان الاتفاق العسكري الحاصل بين  الحكومة المركزية وحكومة اقليم كوردستان ابعدت من مشاركة لواء حراسات سهل  نينوى وهو مطلب أكثر المهجرين للعودة، الا أن المحاولات مستمرة مع كلا  الطرفين لمشاركة اللواء وموضوع يطرح في كل اللقاءات، ومن ناحية الخدمات ذكر  بانه هناك منظمات اجنبية واعدتنا والكلام للنائب اسحق بتنفيذ مشاريع خدمية  في المنطقة بالاضافة الى جدية الحكومة العراقية في اعادة البنى التحتية  للمنطقة، فيما أجاب الاستاذ بشير شعيا عن محور التعايش السلمي بين مكونات  المنطقة الذي يمكن اعادة الثقة بين المكونات بالاستناد الى العلاقات  التاريخية التي تربط هذه المكونات كما أكد على تكريس الحضور الوجداني  التاريخي والاجتماعي لبرطلي ليكون دافعا للعودة، بينما تحدث الاستاذ فيليب  سعيد عن الاراء السلبية تجاه العودة ومنها التي تنشر على مواقع التواصل  الاجتماعي، كما تحدث عن استلهام الايمان المسيحي لطرد الخوف من المجهول. في  حين أجاب المهندس خالد اسحق شمني عن سير عملية الاعمار ومعرقلاتها وذكر  بانها تسير بخطى واثقة حتى وصل عدد البيوت التي يرغب اصحابها بالعودة الى  500 دار، كما ذكر بان اعمار الدور ذات الاضرار الكبيرة يعتمد بالدرجة  الاساس على مصداقية الاعمار والعودة.
 وقد شارك نيافة المطران صليبا بمداخلة عن  الاسباب التي تدفع بالبعض بعدم العودة وذكر بانه لا بد من علاج المسببات  حتى يطمئن السكان من العودة لان الذي حصل لم يكن قليلا وانتقد المطران  صليبا ضعف الشعور القومي لدى ابناء المنطقة، في حين أكد المطران داود شرف  في مداخلته على ان العودة لا بد منها لاننا لا نرضى أن ينهى الوجود المسيحي  في المنطقة بحسب قوله، وكما للعودة ضريبة كذلك لعدم العودة ضريبة أيضا.  أما الاب يعقوب سعدي فجاءت مداخلته طمأنة لاصحاب الدور المهدمة والمحروقة  بان لدى لجنة الاعمار مجموعة من الدور العائدة لعوائل قد هاجرت وترغب  باسكان مثل هذه العوائل فيها، كما أكد على وصول مبالغ اخرى من الجهات  المانحة لغرض الاعمار.
 هذا واختتمت فعاليات اليوم الاول من الموسم الثقافي الخامس بالسلام الملائكي.

































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2017)

*مكتبة الثقافة السريانية تضيّف الأب نجيب الدومنيكي في محاضرة بعنوان: (التراث المخطوط كنوز علمية وعالمية)*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 ضمن نشاطها الثقافي المتنوع، ضيّفت مكتبة  الثقافة السريانية، التابعة للمديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية  بحكومة إقليم كوردستان، الأب نجيب موسى الدومنيكي المدير المؤسس لـ (مركز  توثيق المخطوطات الشرقية الرقمي للآباء الدومنيكان) ليقدم محاضرة لموظفي  المديرية حول طرق صيانة المخطوطات والكتب القديمة حملت عنوان (التراث  المخطوط كنوز علمية وعالمية)، صباح الثلاثاء 8/8/2017 على قاعة متحف التراث  السرياني، بحضور الدكتور روبن بيت شموئيل المدير العام للثقافة والفنون  السريانية.
 في مستهل المحاضرة، رحبت السيدة جاندارك  هوزايا مسؤولة مكتبة الثقافة السريانية بالضيف الكريم و شكرت تعاونه مع  المكتبة مثنية على جهوده المتميزة في مجال حفظ تراث شعبنا المخطوط من التلف  والضياع ومتمنية مزيدا من التعاون والنشاطات المشتركة خدمة لتراث شعبنا.
 قدم الأب نجيب في الجزء الأول من المحاضرة  عرضا موجزا عن عمل (مركز توثيق المخطوطات الشرقية الرقمي للآباء  الدومنيكان) مصحوبا بعرض صور توضيحية عن كيفية ترميم وصيانة وحفظ وتصوير  المخطوطات والكتب القديمة باستخدام الطرق العلمية الحديثة والتقنيات  المتطورة، وأشار إلى قيامهم  بنقل كل هذا التراث المشرقي العظيم الذي كان  محفوظا في المقر القديم للمركز ببغديدا، إلى أربيل، قبل اجتياح ما يعرف  بتنظيم داعش لسهل نينوى بعشرة أيام، باستخدام كل وسائل النقل المتوفرة  وبالتعاون مع الأهالي الهاربين، ليقينهم بأهميتها خصوصا وأن بعض المخطوطات  عمرها أكثر من ألف سنة.  
 وأكد الأب نجيب على أن عمل مركزهم، وأي  مركز توثيقي، يجب أن يركز على حفظ وترميم التراث كما هو دون إضافة أي شيء  مما هو مفقود أو تالف، أي يقوم بتصوير ما تراه العين لحفظه للأجيال  القادمة، حيث ساهم المركز في تصوير وحفظ مخطوطات كثيرة في العراق وأيران  وجنوب تركيا مشيرا الى أن النسخ الأصلية تعاد دائما الى أصحابها الشرعيين  ولا يتم نقل أي مخطوط إلا بناء على طلب صاحبه، مؤكدا في الوقت نفسه عدم  إخراج أي من هذه المخطوطات خارج العراق لأنها جزء من التراث الإنساني  لأبنائه وتمثل حضارته وهي ملك له ولا يجوز نقلها الا في حالات الخطر  العظيم. وأضاف: "كل كتاب هو كنز ثمين وكل مخطوط باليد أو مطبوع هو ذو قيمة  عالية وكل كتاب يروي حكاية شخص واحد على الأقل أو أكثر من المؤلف و صانع  الورق و المجلِّد الى صانع الحبر والخطاط أو الطباع فضلا عمن يقوم بخياطته  وسوى هؤلاء، فعندما نهتم بكتاب ما فكأننا نهتم  بجيل كامل ونتعرف الى أسلوب  حياة ذلك الجيل، وفي بعض الأحيان قد تفوق قيمة قصاصة واحدة صغيرة قيمة  مخطوط كامل، دون أن ننسى أن كل مخطوط بل كل ورقة في المخطوط هي متميزة  ومتفردة بذاتها لأن النسّاخ أو الخطاط الذي خطّها كان في حالة مزاجية  ونفسية مختلفة عما كان عليه خطَّ نسختها التالية وإن كان ذلك بفاصل زمني  قصير. أما الكتب المطبوعة على أهمية القديم منها والنادر، لكن لكل ورقة  فيها نسخة طبق الأصل بعدد النسخ المطبوعة من الكتاب وبعيدة عن التفرد الذي  تمتاز به المخطوطة التي تعد شاهدا على الزمن".
 وفي الجزء الثاني من المحاضرة استعرض الأب  نجيب خطوات العمل في الحفظ والترميم مشيرا الى أهمية الفصل بين الكتاب  المطبوع والمخطوط و (الأرشيف)، وتناول الطرق الحديثة المتبعة في المركز  لصيانة وحفظ وتوثيق وتصوير كل ما يمت بصلة الى التراث الإنساني عموما  وتراثنا المحلي خصوصا. وفي هذا السياق أشار الى أن أعداء الكتب ليسوا  مقتصرين على الجهلة أو المتعصبين من بني البشر، فقد تكون أشعة الشمس  المباشرة والرطوبة العالية فضلا عن القوارض الجائعة أكثر فتكا وأكبر شرا.
 من جانب آخر قال: "إن علامات الزمن على أي  كتاب وتمزق أوراقه هي دلالات على ان هذا الكتاب كان متداولا بين ايادي  الناس وهناك من قرأه  واطلع عليه ونهل مما يكتنزه من علوم أو فنون أو آداب،  فضلا عن كون الملاحظات المضافة والحواشي تشير الى طريقة تفكير أبناء  زمانها".
 أفسح بعد ذلك المجال أمام مداخلات الموظفين واستفساراتهم وأسئلتهم التي أجاب عنها المحاضر بسعة صدر واسهاب.  
 يشار إلى أن مركز توثيق المخطوطات الشرقية  الرقمي للآباء الدومنيكان تأسس في الموصل عام 1980 ويعد الأب نجيب مديره  المؤسس، ويعنى منذ ذلك الحين بترميم المخطوطات الشرقية المتضررة وتصويرها،  على تنوعها دون تمييز، عبر استوديوهات خاصة بالتصوير عالي الدقة ورفعها على  الانترنت لتكون في خدمة الباحثين في جميع أنحاء العالم.









































​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أغسطس 2017)

*الاعلان عن تأسيس المجلس الأعلى لأحزاب شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري ( سورايا )*




 *الاعلان عن تأسيس المجلس الأعلى لأحزاب شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري ( سورايا )*
*عشتارتيفي كوم/*

*نظراً للظروف المرحلية والتوجهات  المستقبلية ولمواكبة تسارع العملية السياسية في العراق واقليم كوردستان،  ونظراً للظروف التي مرت على شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري من مآسي ونزوح  وتدمير لبلداته وقراه وما ترتب عليها من آثار سلبية اثرت بشكل او بآخر على  وجوده ومستقبله في مناطق تواجده التاريخية واستمرار معاناته على الرغم من  تحرير مناطقه من براثن الارهاب وتأخير اعادة اعمارها سواءا من قبل الحكومة  العراقية او المجتمع الدولي على الرغم من كل المطالبات التي تضمن حقوق  شعبنا وسلامته.*
*اجتمعت احزاب شعبنا السياسية  المدرجة اسماؤها ادناه يوم الاربعاء 16 آب 2017 في مقر المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري ليتم الاتفاق على انبثاق تحالف بأسم "المجلس  الأعلى لأحزاب شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري ( سورايا )" ، للوصول من  خلاله الى صيغ فاعلة وداعمة لحقوق ومطالب شعبنا العليا التي طالما يجري  تسويفها او تسويقها بمنظور بعيد عن التوجهات القومية لشعبنا، وخلق آلية  جديدة للعمل مع الجهات السياسية الأخرى . *
*هذا وسيتم لاحقاً عقد اجتماع موسع .*


*المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري                       *
*المجلس القومي الكلداني*
*المنبر الديمقراطي الكلداني                                            *
*حركة تجمع السريان*
*حركة المسيحيين الديمقراطية المستقلة *


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أغسطس 2017)

*حقوقي: 68 إمرأة مسيحية عراقية لا زلن أسيرات لدى داعش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اخبار الأن/
 قال أياد كاكي، وهو محام متطوع يعمل في المحكمة الجنائية العراقية في قضية الفظائع التي ارتكبها تنظيم داعش ضد الإيزيديين، إنهم سجلوا أيضا التدمير الذي جلبه داعش إلى الأماكن المسيحية المقدسة في سهل نينوى.
 وقال كاكي "إننا نحضر المؤتمر السنوي  للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية لتقديم تقارير عن الإنتهاكات ضد الأقليات في  العراق بما في ذلك الفظائع التي ارتكبت ضد المسيحيين". ولا تزال هناك 68  امرأة مسيحية في أسر داعش منذ أن هاجمت الجماعة الإرهابية شمال العراق في  عام 2014.
 وفي منتصف عام 2014، اقتحم الآلاف من  إرهابيي داعش العراق واستولوا على منطقة شاسعة في شمال وغرب البلاد، وقاموا  بمذابح ضد المدنيين وتدمير مواقعهم المقدسة.
 وبإسناد جوي من طائرات قوات التحالف  الدولي لمحاربة تنظيم داعش، وبعد حملة إستمرت لنحو تسعة أشهر وفي 10  يوليو/تموز 2017 أعلن رئيس الوزراء العراقي حيدر العبادي تحرير الموصل من  سيطرة تنظيم داعش بالكامل.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أغسطس 2017)

*قناة عشتار الفضائية تنفرد في جولة جديدة داخل كنيسة الطاهرة / الساحل الايمن من الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 من المحطات الاخرى لجولة قناة عشتار هي حي  الشفاء حيث كنيسة الطاهرة للكلدان التي حولتها عصابات داعش الى ركام بكل  ماتعني هذه الصور المحزنة من توصيف وخلال وجود مراسلنا هناك التقى بمقاتل  من فوج حماية الكنائس الذي قال إن هناك كنيسة اخرى هى عائدة للاخوات  الراهبات لم تسلم من ايدي الارهابيين، إن هذه الصور الدامغة هى وثيقة  لاتتطلب اي شهود او رواة فهي ناطقة ومصفاة العين الى الحقيقة ففيها التدمير  المنهجي من قبل عصابات داعش الارهابية لدور العبادة والكنائس واستباحة  المقدسات وقطع رؤوس الاشخاص إضافة الى نهب وإحراق العديد من الكنائس  والاديرة .


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أغسطس 2017)

*البطريركية الكلدانية تنفي أي تصريح للبطريرك ساكو حول “استفتاء إقليم كوردستان”*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 ما نشرته صحيفة ديلي كولرDaily caller  ونقلته صحيفة بابل 24، وبعض وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي حول تصريح مزعوم لغبطة  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو حول الاستفتاء الذي يزمع إقليم كوردستان  إجراؤه، انه خبر عارٍ عن الصحة. وغبطته لم يجر أية مقابلة ولم يدلً باي  تصريح بهذا الشأن. وخلال زيارته للبلدات المحررة والموصل لم يلتق باي مراسل  لهذه الصحيفة. كل التصريحات والبيانات تنشر على موقع البطريركية الرسمي.
 كل ما حصل هو قبل نحو شهر أجرت إذاعة  الفاتيكان/القسم الإيطالي حواراً مع غبطته حول وضع المسيحيين العراقيين.  فذكر غبطته ان الوضع متشنج بسبب استمرار الحرب مع داعش، وغياب الرؤية ما  بعد دحر هذا التنظيم الإرهابي، تأخير عودة النازحين الى بلداتهم المحررة في  سهل نينوى بسبب تقسيمها بين إدارة الحكومة المركزية وحكومة الإقليم وعدم  بدء عملية الأعمار لافتقار العراق الى المال بسبب الحرب والفساد، ترقب  مسيحيي سهل نينوى موضوع الاستفتاء الذي يرغب إقليم كوردستان إجراؤه في 25  ايلول. وذكر ان هناك عودة خجولة تشجعها الكنيسة من خلال قيامها بترميم بيوت  بعض البلدات في سهل نينوى.
 موقف البطريركية واضح حول الوضع العراقي:
 1.    الدعوة المتكررة إلى تحقيق مصالحة حقيقية وصادقة بين الفرقاء لخير البلاد والعباد.
 2.     السعي الحثيث لبناء دولة مدنية حديثة، دولة عدالة ومساواة وليس  دولة محاصصة ولا دينية. فللديانات أهداف نبيلة ينبغي احترامها وعدم تسيسها،  ان الدين لا يبني دولة، بل يؤسس علاقة شخصية حرة بين الانسان وربه.
 3.    لكل شعب الحق في تقرير مصيره من خلال الحوار الشجاع والهادئ مع الذي يعنيهم الامر، وليس عبر الاقتتال.
 4.    لاهالي سهل نينوى وحدهم الحق في تقرير مستقبلهم ولا يحق لغيرهم  التكلم نيابة عنهم، وذلك من خلال الحوار مع الحكومة المركزية وحكومة إقليم  كوردستان.
 هذا هو موقف البطريركية، اما ما يكتب هنا وهناك عن لسانها، فهو محض كذب، لذا اقتضى التوضيح.
 ماهر يوسف
 اعلامي البطريركية


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أغسطس 2017)

*العراق يدخل شريكاً بصناعة فولفو السويدية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- شبكة الاعلام العراقي/

 أعلنت الشركة العامة لصناعة السيارات  والمعدات أحدى شركات وزارة الصناعة والمعادن عن وصول المكونات الخاصة  بشاحنات فولفو تمهيدا للبدء بالعمل وانتاجها بالتعاون مع الشركة السويدية  المصنعة. ونقل بيان للوزارة  عن مدير عام الشركة عدنان احمد الشريفي قوله  “بان الشركة مستعدة لتأمين احتياجات مؤسسات الدولة والاسواق المحلية من  الشاحنات أضافة الى امكانيتها لتنفيذ عددا من العقود مع مجالس المحافظات”  مشيراً الى ان “شاحنات فولفو تحظى بسمعة جيدة في السوق العراقية لامتيازها  بالمتانة والرصانة واقبال المواطنين ودوائر الدولة عل شرائها”.
 وأكد الشريفي ان “الشركة باشرت بمنح  اللوحات المرورية {فحص مؤقت} للمواطنين لحين منح الرقم المروري الخاص  بالمركبة” مضيفا “انه تم اعداد برنامج من قبل مديرية المرور العامة نتيجة  للدعم الحثيث من قبل وزير الصناعة والمعادن والمتواصل لشركات الوزارةحيث  جرت مفاوضات بين الطرفين تم التوصل خلالها الى اتفاق بتخصيص عددا من  الارقام المرورية لغرض منحها لزبائن الشركة”.
 يذكر ان الشركة العامة لصناعة السيارات  تعرض مشاريع البيع بالتقسيط ضمن النهج الذي اتبعته لتبيطق خطتها التسويقية  الجديدة مع الزبائن والجهات المستفيدة أضافة الى الترويج لمنتجات الشركة في  الاسواق المحلية الامر الذي أسهم في زيادة الطلب على هذة المنتجات من  السيارات ذات المواصفات والنوعية والتي لها رغية كبيرة في السوق المحلي.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أغسطس 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بعيد انتقال العذراء مريم في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 احتفل مساء الثلاثاء 15 اب 2017 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس ساكو بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة انتقال العذراء مريم  في المنصور، عاونه الاباء روبرت سعيد ونشأت توزا وادي صليوا، بحضور جمع من  المؤمنين من كافة اطياف الشعب العراقي.
 اكد غبطته في موعظته على ان  العذراء مريم هي ام الكل بروحيتها وببساطتها ولكل مكونات الشعب العراقي  طالبا منها ان تمنح السلام والاستقرار لبلدنا وان العذراء مريم لها خصوصية  بالنسبة للمسيحيين والاسلام لانها مذكورة في القران وانها سيدة نساء  العالمين وانها ام الايمان وتجمع الكل وان الله اختارها لتلد المسيح بمعجزة  ودعا الجميع الى السير على خطاها والاقتداء بها لانها رمز النقاوة  والبساطة. وفي النهاية قام غبطته بتكريس مجموعة من الشباب والشابات من  اخوية انتقال العذراء مريم.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أغسطس 2017)

*لواء حراسات سهل نينوى يزور حركة تجمع السريان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار وفد من لواء حراسات سهل نينوى برئاسة  آمر اللواء العميد عامر شمعون وعدد من الضباط والمراتب من أبناء شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري ، مقر حركة تجمع السريان في اربيل / عنكاوا ،  وقدّم الوفد الزائر تهانيه لمناسبة انعقاد المؤتمر الثاني لحركة تجمع  السريان في أيار 2017 الماضي.
 كما ناقش الطرفان الجانب الأمني في مناطق  سهل نينوى وضرورة تسلم لواء حراسات سهل نينوى مسؤولية حماية ومسك الأرض في  بلداتنا التاريخية الى جانب إخوتهم من أبناء المنطقة في القوات العسكرية  الأخرى .
 ومن جانبه شكر رئيس الحركة السيد جون أنور هداية الوفد الزائر على زيارتهم وتمنياتهم بالتوفيق لقيادة الحركة وكوادرها.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أغسطس 2017)

*تهجير المسيحيين من بلدات سهل نينوى.. تحديات تسبق العودة*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 قبل اجتياح داعش لسهل نينوى صيف 2014  وتهجير أكثر من مئة ألف من المسيحيين إلى كوردستان، كانت تعيش نحو خمسة  آلاف أسرة من السريان الكاثوليك في مدينة قراقوش، وفقًا لوكالة الأنباء  الآشورية الدولية. وتوضح أن لدى أكثر من نصف هذه الأسر أطفال في عمر  الدراسة، وقامت وكالات دولية بإصلاح قدر كبير من الأضرار التي لحقت  بالمدارس أثناء سيطرة داعش.
 وتستعد المدارس لاستقبال الطلاب في العام  الدراسي الجديد، لكن التحدي الكبير يتمثل في أن عددًا من منازل العائلات لا  يزال بانتظار الإصلاح أو إعادة البناء، حسب المصدر. وحتى الآن، لم تتمكن  سوى 600 عائلة من أصل خمسة آلاف طردت من قراقوش، من العودة إلى الديار  هناك.
 وقد دفع هذا التحدي الجمعيات الكاثوليكية  الخيرية إلى إنشاء لجنة مؤلفة من ستة أعضاء يمثل كل منهم الكنائس الثلاث  الرئيسية في سهل نينوى: الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية، والكنيسة السريانية  الأرثوذكسية، والكنيسة الكلدانية. وستوزع الأموال التي تجمعها اللجنة حسب  احتياجات كل من الجماعة.
 وتشير الوكالة الأشورية إلى أن المجموعة  الخيرية مولت إصلاح ما يقارب 160 منزلا حتى الآن. ولا تزال الأرقام  الإجمالية منخفضة "بشكل خطير". فعلى سبيل المثال، في بلدة برطلة عادت 24  عائلة من السريان الأرثوذكس إلى ديارهم، في حين لم تتمكن أكثر من 600 عائلة  من العودة أو لم تكن على استعداد للعودة.
 وكانت برطلة موطنا لـ3.400 عائلة قبل  سيطرة داعش، والذي أقدم على تدمير 90 منزلا بشكل تام، بينما تضرر 360 منزلا  آخر بشكل كبير جراء الحريق، فيما يحتاج 1.300 مسكن إلى إصلاحات مختلفة.  وتتابع الوكالة أن 13 ألف منزل في سهل نينوى لا يزال بحاجة إلى إصلاح أو  إعادة بناء، بالإضافة إلى العمل الكبير المطلوب في جميع أنحاء المنطقة  لإعادة المياه والكهرباء.
 في الوقت نفسه، لا يزال حوالى 90 ألف  مسيحي يعيشون في ظروف مؤقتة، كنازحين في كوردستان. وقد أنفقت الجمعيات  الكاثوليكية الخيرية وحدها أکثر من 35 ملغŒون دولار في المساعدات الإنسانغŒة  للنازحغŒن ھناك منذ صغŒف 2014، على أن يتواصل تقديم المساعدات حتى انتهاء  عملية إعادة السكان في سهل نغŒنوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أغسطس 2017)

*ديوان اوقاف الديانات يتولى ملف تعويضات ضحايا العمليات الحربية والاخطاء العسكرية والعمليات الارهابية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

    بناءا على توجيهات لجنة احتياجات  المسيحيين وموافقة الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء وتوجيهات اللجنة المركزية  لتعويض المتضررين جراء العمليات الحربية والاخطاء العسكرية والعمليات  الارهابية.
     منح ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية  والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية صلاحية تولي ملف تعويضات ضحايا العمليات  الحربية والاخطاء العسكرية والعمليات الارهابية واستلام طلبات المواطنين  العراقيين من المكونات الثلاثة (المسيحيين والايزيديين والصابئة  المندائيين) المشمولين من الجرحى وذوي الشهداء والمفقودين ومن كافة محافظات  العراق وترويجها لدى اللجان الفرعية المشكلة في كل محافظة.
    تدخل المعلومات المطلوبة بالاستمارة الالكترونية بموقع الديوان الرسمي على شبكة الانترنيت وعلى الرابط ادناه.
    وعلى المشمولين تقديم نسخ ملونة  للوثائق والمستمسكات الاصلية المطلوبة مع ابراز النسخ الاصلية عند مراجعة  مقر الديوان في بغداد او الممثليات في المحافظات.
    ملاحظة/ مستحقي التعويضات من موظفي دوائر الدولة العراقية المختلفة يقدمون طلباتهم عبر دوائرهم حصريا.

 لفتح استمارة تسجيل معلومات التقديم المركزية اضغط هنا

رابط الخبر/ الموضوع المنشور بموقع ديوان أوقاف الديانات
http://www.cese.iq/akhbar/CESE-arch-2017/akh-arch-640-17082017.htm


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أغسطس 2017)

*نشاطات المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية لمنتصف شهر اب*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بغداد / اعلام المديرية

 شارك السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية في القداس الذي اقامه قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس صليوا  الثالث وبحضور جمع غفير من المؤمنين الذي اقيم بهذه المناسبة مساءً في  كنيسة مريم العذراء الكائنة في النعيرية الاثنين 15 اب 2017.
 وعلى صعيد متصل زارموظفوا المديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية بمناسبة انتقال مريم العذراء كنيسة مريم العذراء  الكائنة في الميدان بحضور الدكتورة نضال متى بطرس معاون المدير العام اضافة  الى موظفي المديرية , صباح يوم الاثنين المصادف 15 اب 2017 .
 وقد زار السيد ججو السيد علي مسعد  الابراهيمي وكيل وزير التربية للشؤون الفنية تضمنت الزيارة تقديم نشاطات  المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية في المهرجان الخامس للخطابة والشعر  السرياني وكذلك المؤتمر التربوي الرابع لمناهج اللغة السريانية والتربية  الدينية المسيحية , حيث كان بحضور السيد سعد ابراهيم مديرعام التعليم  المهني , اشاد السيد الوكيل بجهود المديرية والذين شاركوا في المهرجان  والمؤتمر كما قدم السيد علي مسعد كتب شكر لموظفي المديرية الذين شاركوا في  المهرجان والمؤتمر.
 ايضا زار السيد ججو السيد ابراهيم عبد ولي وكيل  وزير التربية للشؤون الادارية من اجل طبع مناهج اللغة السريانية الجديدة  للصف الاول والثاني ومناهج التربية الدينية المسيحية للمرحلة المتوسطة حيث  تم التاكيد على طباعة المناهج الجديدة وتوزيعها للعام الدراسي الجديد , كما  تم الاستفسار حول التعيينات للدرجات التعويضية بعد صدور الامر من الامانة  العامة لمجلس الوزراء حيث تم مفاتحة وزارة التربية لوزارة المالية لكن لحد  الان لاتوجد اجابة بهذا الخصوص ,حيث كان بحضور السيد محمد يوسف مدير عام  الشؤون الادارية .
 من جانب اخر اجتمع السيد عماد سالم ججو مع  الدكتورة نضال متى بطرس ومدراء الاقسام ومسؤولوا الشعب في مقر المديرية  بخصوص تكليف بعض موظفي المديرية بمهام اخرى اضافة الى مهامهم , واعطاء  التعليمات حول المذكرات الداخلية والاجازات .
 واستقبل السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  السيدة منى الياس بولص مديرة قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية الرصافة  الثانية في مقر المديرية في الاعظمية يوم الخميس المصادف 17 اب 2017 وقد  جرى الحديث حول توزيع المناهج الجديدة للغة السريانية والتربية الدينية  المسيحية قبل بداية العام الدراسي , كما ابلغت السيدة منى باقامة ندوة  تثقيفية لموظفي قسم الدراسة السريانية تنظمها منظمة الهلال الاحمر العراقية  بعنوان الابتزاز الالكتروني وكذلك عن مخاطر الفيضانات .






























​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أغسطس 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/


 زار صباح يوم الجمعة 18 اب  2017 قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريرك كنيسة المشرق  الاشورية، مقر البطريركية الكلدانية في بغداد – المنصور وكان في استقباله  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو.

 رحب غبطة ابينا  البطريرك بالزائر الكبير، ودار الحديث عن زيارة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس  لأستراليا، ثم تطرق البطريركان الى الوضع العراقي العام ووضع المسيحيين:  المخاطر والتطلعات… ثم اقترح غبطة البطريرك ساكو عقد اجتماع للبطاركة  الثلاثة في العراق وممثل عن كل كنيسة لدراسة الوضع العام في البلاد وخصوصاً  وضع المسيحيين امام التحديات الكبيرة التي تواجههم، بغية الخروج بموقف  موحد؟
 من جانبه رحب قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس بهذا المقترح وعده ضروريا جدا.

 حضر اللقاء سيادة المعاون البطريركي مار باسيليوس يلدو والأب نشات توزه ومن جانب بطريركية المشرق الاشورية حضرة الخوري اوجين هرمز.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أغسطس 2017)

*احتفالية عيد انتقال مريم العذراء في كاتدرائية مار ايث الاها الكلدانية في دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 اقيم القداس الأحتفالي بمناسبة عيد إنتقال  مريم العذراء إلى السماء على باحة كاتدرائيّة مار ايث ألاها الكلدانية في  دهوك يوم الثلاثاء 15/8/2017، ترأسه سيادة المطران مار ربان القس راعي  ابرشيّة زاخو والعماديّة الكلدانية، وبمعيّة الأب عماد خوشابة راعي خورنة  كاتدرائيّة مار ايث ألاها، وبحضور جمع غفير من المؤمنين، وبعدها تم التطواف  بتمثال أمنّا مريم العذراء إلى داخل الكنيسة، ثم تقاسم الجميع العصائر  والحلويات.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أغسطس 2017)

*كمال يلدو: في ظل ضعف القانون والدولة وقفة على معاناة الشعب (المسيحي) مع الوزير فارس ججو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/

              حينما تضعف الدولة وتغيب الارادة  الوطنية في تطبيق القانون والعدالة ، فيكون الرابح الأكبر هم الذئاب  والاوغاد والمرتشين والمزورين، والذين يشكلون اعمدة نظام المحاصصة الطائفي  والاثني والقومي المعيب في عراق ما بعد الدكتاتورية . في اللقاء مع المهندس  والوزير السابق الاستاذ فارس ججو قودا من كتلة الوركاء الديمقراطية ،  اطلالة على المشهد وخاصة ماجرى في كرمليس مؤخرا ، والتابعة لقضاء الحمدانية  تحديدا . اللقاء كان في برنامج (اضواء على العراق) من اعداد وتقديم كمال  يلدو، عبر الفضائية الآرامية يوم الاربعاء ظ،ظ¦ - ظ،ظ§ آب ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ .

https://youtu.be/9nwq6YCBh0s


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أغسطس 2017)

*عودة 17 ألف نازح إلى مناطقهم في سهل نينوى*







عودة النازحين إلى سهل نينوى.  facebook.com/MinistryofMigrationandDisplacement ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- RT/

 أعلنت وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين العراقية  اليوم عن عودة 17 ألف نازح إلى منازلهم في مناطق سهل نينوى، بعد تحريرها من  قبضة تنظيم "داعش" نهاية العام المنصرم.
 وقال وزير الهجرة والمهجرين جاسم محمد  الجاف في بيان: "مكتب الوزارة في قضاء الحمدانية استقبل 17 ألف نازح عادوا  إلى ديارهم في قضاء الحمدانية ونواحي برطلة وبعشيقة والنمرود" قرب الموصل.
 وتابع الجاف: "هذه الأعداد من العائدين  مقارنة بأعداد النازحين من هذه المناطق قليلة جدا، إلا أنها بداية جيدة..  والوزارة سوف تشجع وتقدم المساعدات الكافية لغرض زيادة أعداد العائدين".


​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أغسطس 2017)

*انعقاد السينودس الكلداني 4-8 تشرين الأول 2017*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/  

 لقد وجه غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الدعوة إلى كافة الأساقفة الكلدان لحضور السينودس الكلداني  السنوي المزمع عقده بتاريخ 4-8 تشرين الأول 2017 بروما. ويشترك فيه فضلا عن  البطريرك عشرون اسقفا.
  وعلى طاولة السينودس جملة من المواضيع للدرس واتخاذ القرارات:

 1. الوضع الراهن في العراق وسوريا، وعملية إعمار بلدات سهل نينوى وعودة  المهجرين، وموضوع الهجرة والمهاجرين في بلدان الجوار، واتخاذ موقف موحد.
 2. شؤون الأبرشيات: واختيار أسقف لكندا .
 3. مراجعة الحق الخاص في نصه النهائي، مراجعة أخيرة لتقديمه مع الترجمة الإنكليزية الى الكرسي الرسولي للمصادقة.
 4. مواضيع ليترجية: منها اختيار الوان للحلل الكنسية بحسب المواسم والأعياد وتبني الطابع المعماري البابلي لكنائسنا.
 5. الدعوات الكهنوتية والرهبانية والتنشئة الفكرية والإنسانية والروحية
 ومواضيع أخرى متفرقة
 البطريرك يطلب من جميع الرعايا الكلدانية والرهبانيات رفع صلاة خاصة من اجل السينودس في قداديس الاحد خلال هذه الفترة.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أغسطس 2017)

*منظمة "إغاثة نينوى" الانسانية تحتفل بتخرج دورة الموسيقى الثانية في كنيسة البشارة في اشتي 2 / بعنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اقامت منظمة ( اغاثة نينوى الانسانية ) في  كنيسة البشارة في اشتي اثنين بعنكاوا احتفالية اختتام الدورة الموسيقية  الثانية وبدعم من منظمة سولت فاونديشن الهولندية لاكتشاف وتنمية المواهب  الموسيقية بحضور الاباء الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات وجمع غفير من المهتمين  بالموسيقى وذوي الخريجين .
 حيث استمرت الدورة لمدة اربعة اشهر بمعدل  اربع ساعات في الاسبوع  ، وقد اشتملت الدورة على اربع الالات موسيقية هي (  العود والكمان والاورغ والكيتار ) هذا وشارك في الحفل سبعة وتسعين طالباً  وطالبة كما قام بالتعليم كل من  الراهب بولص الافرامي ويوسف توزة وفرح خضر  وسام سالم واشرف على الدورة الاب دريد بربر بمساعدة الراهبة لقاء الدومنيكي  .
 بدأت الاحتفالية بكلمة للمشرف على الدورة  الاب دريد بربر وبعدها عزف على مختلف الالات الاربع ثم ترتيلة بصليبك  والامك ثم قدم عازفوا المرحلة الثانية ترتيلة بالسريانية ( بنورك نرى النور  ) ثم استمرت العروض الموسيقية المختلفة ،
 والجدير بالذكر ان دورة الموسيقى الثانية  والتي اقامتها منظمة إغاثة نينوى الإنسانية كانت قد انطلقت في الاول من  آيار مايو الماضي وتضمنت الدورة 6 اقسام: قسم تعليم الصولفيج (النوتة  الموسيقية) الاخت الراهبة لقاء مروكي الدومنيكة وقسم الفوكاليز (تمارين  الصوت) الاب دريد بربر واقسام تعليم العزف على آلالات الأورك الربان بولص  كجو الافرامي والعود يوسف توزا والكمان سام سالم والكيتار فرح حبش ، وفي  الختام تم توزيع الشهادات على الخريجين .


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أغسطس 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق يبحث واقع المؤسسات التعليمية مع مدير تربية الحمدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/ 
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
 التقى النائب رائد اسحق بحضور الاب يعقوب  سعدي والاب بهنام للو الاسبوع الماضي في عنكاوا الاستاذ باسم حبيب مدير  تربية الحمدانية. واستوضح النائب اسحق من مدير التربية حول استعدادات  مديريته لمرحلة العودة وما بعدها وتهيئة المؤسسات التعليمية لاستقبال  الطلبة العائدين الى مناطقهم.
 واكد مدير تربية الحمدانية ان جميع  المؤسسات التربوية التابعة لمديريته ستكون جاهزة لاستقبال الطلبة للعام  الدراسي ٢٠١٧ _ ٢٠١٨ . وحمّل مدير تربية الحمدانية النائب اسحق مجموعة من  المشاكل والمعوقات التي تواجه مديريته لايصالها الى الجهات ذات العلاقة  لتذليلها وايجاد الحلول لها.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 أغسطس 2017)

*الدراسة السريانية تشارك في محاضرة عن تاثير مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بغداد - اعلام المديرية / ابراهيم اسحق 

 استقبل السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية وفد من جمعية الهلال الاحمر العراقي قاطع الرصافة وذلك  اليوم الاثنين 21 آب 2017 في مقر المديرية ببغداد. 
 تطرق الوفد الزائر الى امكانية تقديمه  محاضرة لكوادر الدراسة السريانية بعنوان "تاثير مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي  على المجتمع" ، كما اوضح الوفد عن استعداد الجمعية لتقديم المحاضرات في  مواضيع التنمية البشرية والقانون الدولي الانساني والتوعية الصحية. 
 من جانبه ابدى السيد ججو اهتمامه بمواضيع المحاضرات ، مقدما موافقتة لوفد الجمعية على تقديمهم المحاضرة لمنتسبي المديرية. 
  هذا وقدم وفد جمعية الهلال الاحمر محاضرة  جاءت بعنوان "تاثير مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي على المجتمع"، وذلك على قاعة  المجمع التربوي الكائن في الاعظمية في بغداد. 
 شهدت المحاضرة تقديم نبذة عن جمعية الهلال  الاحمر العراقي وتاريخ تأسيسها الى أهم مبادئها وابرز نشاطاتها، اضافة الى  محاضرة تناولت فيه تاثير مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي على الروابط المجتمعية،   وشارك بالمحاضرة السيد سالم اسطيفان مدير قسم التقنيات والمناهج اضافة الى  مسؤولي الشعب وموظفي المديرية.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 أغسطس 2017)

*كنيسة برطلي السريانية بالتعاون مع بلدية برطلة تباشر بتطوير موقع دير يوحنا ابن النجارين*




 
  عشترا تيفي كوم/
 بهنام شابا شمني
  "بر دنَكاري" بالسريانية  أو ابن  النجارين .. ديــــرٌ يقع في وسط بلدة برطلي، يشغل مساحة من الارض تقع في  منطقة متميزة على الشارع الرئيسي الذي يمر في وسط البلدة وهو الاهم فيها،  حيث تقع عليه أغلب المدارس والمؤسسات الحكومية والمحلات التجارية.
 للدير وللقديس مار يوحنا الذي بني على  اسمه منزلة خاصة لدى أهل برطلي ويُحتفل بعيده في اليوم الخامس عشر أو  السادس عشر بعد عيد القيامة. 
 يعود تاريخ هذا الدير الى سنة 1282م بناه  المفريان مار غريغوريوس ابن العبري (الشهير والمعروف بدائرة معارف القرن  الثالث عشر) على اسم القديس "مار يوحنا ابن النجارين البرطلّي وبالسريانية  يوحنا بر دنَكاري" . كان يضم هذا الدير كنيسة كبيرة، كانت مفخرة زمانها  لتصميمها العمراني الرائع وللنقوش والرسومات التي كانت تزين هيكلها من  الداخل التي قام برسمها وتصويرها فنان من القسطنطينية (اسطنبول) استقدمه  المفريان ابن العبري خصيصا لذلك، بينما أشرف على أعمال البناء المهندس  المعماري الربان جبرائيل البرطلّي.
 بقي هذا الدير عامرا يسكنه الرهبان حتى  سنة 1709م  ثم تعرض للتخريب والهدم كباقي الاديرة والكنائس بسبب الويلات  التي مرت بها برطلة والمنطقة على أيدي الغزاة والطامعين، بينما بقيت أطلاله  ماثلة حتى الستينات من القرت الماضي وأخذت بالاندثار بسبب عوامل الزمن  والاهمال حتى أضحت آثاره تكاد لا ترى وارضه مستوية ولمنع ضياع موقعه إبتنى  السيد "سعيد كوركيس كنة" في سنة 1967وعلى نفقته الخاصة غرفة صغيرة (مزار)  يقصدها المؤمنون للصلاة وإشعال الشموع ولتكون علامة على مكان الدير.
 استمر الاهمال على مكان الدير واقتطعت  بلدية برطلة مساحة من ارضه واقامت عليها محلات تجارية في الثمانينات من  القرن الماضي، كما اقامت الكنيسة محلات وقتية في اجزاء اخرى من ارض الدير  غايتها المنفعة العامة لكن هذا زاد من الاهمال وفسح المجال الى استغلال ارض  الدير الشاغرة لتكون موقفا للسيارات وفي احيان اخرى مكبا للنفايات فضاق  الخناق على المزار وأحيط بسياج لحمايته. وبعد أحداث 2003 أغلقت المنطقة  بالسواتر الترابية تحسبا لاي اعتداءات ارهابية لكونها تضم مؤسسات مهمة  وجعلت الانظار تغيب عنها فزادتها إهمالا.
 بعد النكبة الكبرى والتهجير القسري الذي  حلّ بأهل برطلي بسبب احتلال داعش للبلدة ولباقي مناطق سهل نينوى عادت  الدوائر الخدمية والمؤسسات الحكومية الى عملها وبدأت باعادة ترتيب وتنظيم  البلدة ورفع الانقاض ومخلفات داعش والعمليات العسكرية وتأهيل وتصليح ما  دُمِّر ومنها رفع الانقاض من أرض دير يوحنا ابن النجارين.
 في هذا الجانب يقول الاب يعقوب سعدي كانت  فكرة بناء سور للدير تراودنا قبل أحداث داعش وقد حصلنا في حينها على كافة  الموافقات الرسمية لذلك، والان والكلام للاب يعقوب اقترحت مديرية ناحية  وبلدية برطلة على الكنيسة باعادة تنظيم وترتيب للمنطقة باكملها التي تضم  بالاضافة الى ارض الدير مساحة اخرى مكملة تعود الى بلدية برطلة بتسييجها  وتحويلها الى منتزه مع الحفاظ على خصوصية الدير. يضيف الاب يعقوب سعدي تم  التشاور مع الاب بهنام للو ومع المجالس الكنسية لكنيستي السريان الارثوذكس  والكاثوليك وحصلت الموافقة على المقترح على ان تتبنى الكنيسة مسؤولية اعداد  التصاميم وبناء مزار خاص بالدير يحفظ له كرامته وقدسية المكان. ثم باشرت  اللجنة الهندسية في لجنة الاعمار الكنسية بوضع التصاميم الهندسية وتهيئة كل  مستلزمات البناء وبتنفيذ مباشر من الكنيسة وعلى نفقتها. 
 وعن التصاميم الهندسية ذكر المهندس خالد  اسحق شمني عضو المجلس الكنسي تمت مراعاة البعد التاريخي والايماني للمكان  في التصميم الذي وضعه المهندس المعماري عدي طلال في بناء مربع الشكل طول  ضلعه 7 متر تعلوه قبة يرتفع فوقها صليب بارتفاع 10 متر ليشغل المزار جزءا  من المساحة الكلية لارض الدير والبالغة 1500متر مربع وسط مساحة خضراء يمكن  استغلالها اثناء اقامة المراسيم الدينية وللاستراحة في نفس الوقت. وأضاف  المهندس خالد شمني لقد باشرت الكوادر الهندسية في لجنة الاعمار الكنسية  بتخطيط الارض وحفر الاسس وصب الاعمدة الخرسانية وتم الانتهاء فعليا من  المرحلة الاولى من المشروع.
 للاطلاع على نبذة عن تاريخ دير وكنيسة يوحنا ابن النجارين على الرابط أدناه
http://baretly.net/index.php?topic=9301.0


----------



## paul iraqe (21 أغسطس 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يختتم مهرجان كنيسة الانتقال بصلاة الرمش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 اختتم مساء الجمعة 18 اب 2017 مهرجان  كنيسة انتقال مريم العذراء في المنصور – بغداد بصلاة الرمش (المساء) التي  ترأسها غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، بمشاركة سيادة المطران  مار باسيليوس يلدو والاخوات الراهبات ومؤمني الكنيسة.

 وفي كلمة  قصيرة لغبطته شكر فيها راعي الخورنة والذين يخدمون معه على جهودهم في انجاح  هذا المهرجان، وشجع الفعاليات المختلفة في الكنيسة.

 من جهته شكر  راعي الخورنة الاب روبرت جرجيس غبطة البطريرك على حضوره ومشاركته ورعايته  للمهرجان. ثم وزعت الجوائز على المشاركين بالفعاليات المختلفة.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 أغسطس 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحضر القداس التوديعي للخور أسقف مشتاق زنبقة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 حضر مساء السبت 19 اب 2017 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس ساكو القداس التوديعي للخور اسقف مشتاق زنبقة في كنيسة  تهنئة العذراء – زيونة لبلوغه السن القانوني واحالته على التقاعد. عاونه  الاباء البير هشام وروبرت سعيد وحضور الاباء الكهنة والراهبات وجمع من  المؤمنين.
 والقى غبطته كلمة بهذه المناسبة معبرا عن شكره وتقديره  لتواضعه ومحبته وبساطته وتفانيه لخدمة الكنيسة خلال خدمته الطويلة وحمل  الانجيل بكل غيرة دون البحث عن أي شيء وانه باقي في قلوبنا وصلاتنا.
  وقد حاوره اعلامي البطريركية عن خدمته الطويلة لمدة (40) عام فأجاب انه من  مواليد (1942) ارتسم كاهنا في روما سنة (1969) وعاد الى بغداد سنة (1971)  وقد خدم في عدة كنائس في بغداد. انتقال العذراء مريم_المنصور (10) سنوات  وتهنئة العذراء (23) سنة ومار بولس – الزعفرانية (3) سنوات وقد شكر الخور  اسقف مشتاق زنبقة غبطة ابينا البطريرك لحضوره.
 وقدمت كنيسة تهنئة العذراء هدية تذكارية وتم قطع الكيك وتوزيع الحلويات بهذه المناسبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2017)

*جولة تفقدية لرئيس ديوان أوقاف الديانات للكنائس في الجانب الأيمن والأيسر للموصل وقضاء الحمدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
    بغية الإطلاع على وضع الكنائس والأديرة  في محافظة نينوى وبالتحديد مدينة الموصل بعد إعلان التحرير كذلك متابعة  أعمال ترميم الكنائس التي يشارك بها الديوان في المنطقة، قام السيد رئيس  الديوان رعد كه ججي بجولة تفقدية مبتدأ بمدينة الموصل حيث توجه يوم الأثنين  ٢١/٨/٢٠١٧ إلى الجانب الأيمن من مدينة الموصل وبالرغم من الدمار الكبير  الذي لحق بالمدينة وصعوبة التنقل فيها تمكن من زيارة مجموعة من الكنائس  والوقوف على الدمار الذي لحق بها وهذه الكنائس هي: كنيسة الطاهرة وكنيسة أم  المعونة للكلدان، كنيسة الساعة الآباء اللاتين، كنيسة مار توما للسريان  الأرثوذكس وقد كانت هذه الكنائس متضررة بشكل كبير جدا نتيجة للأعمال  الارهابية كذلك العسكرية، كذلك تم زيارة موقع كنيسة الطاهرة للسريان  الآرثوذكس والتي لم يتبقى لها أي أثر يذكر إذ قام تنظيم داعش بهدمها  بالكامل وتحويل الارض الى كراج للسيارات.
    وتم التوجه بعد ذلك إلى الجانب الأيسر  من المدينة وزيارة مطرانية وكنيسة مار أفرام للسريان الآرثوذكس كذلك كنيسة  مار بولس للكلدان والتي كانتا متضررتين بشكل كبير جدا. وفي اليوم التالي  ٢٢/٨/٢٠١٧ قام السيد رئيس الديوان بجولة في سهل نينوى شملت قضاء الحمدانية  للإطلاع على أعمال ترميم الكنائس التي رصد لها الديوان مبالغ من ميزانيته  للمساهمة في إعادة الحياة إلى المنطقة، حيث كانت البداية مع المركز الثقافي  للسريان الكاثوليك في ناحية برطلة إذ كان العمل في مراحلة النهائية وبعدها  الى كنيسة مارت شموني للسريان الآرثوذكس التي تم ترميمها بشكل يسمح بإقامة  الطقوس الدينية فيها.
     بعدها تم زيارة مزار القديسة باربارا  في كرمليس حيث كانت كوادر الديوان قد أنهت اعمال ردم الأنفاق التي حفرها  تنظيم داعش فيها، ومنها تم التوجه إلى بغديدا واللقاء بداية بالهيأة  الكنسية العليا للاعمار والاطلاع عن كثب على جهود إعادة النازحين التي  تبذلها الهيأة، ومن ثم تم زيارة كافة الكنائس التي يشارك الديوان بإعادة  تأهيلها ومنها دار مار بولس للخدمات الكنسية للسريان الكاثوليك، وكنيسة مار  كيوركيس للسريان الآرثوذكس والتي أهلت بشكل يسمح بإقامة الطقوس الدينية  فيها. وتم اختتام الجولة بزيارة دير مار بهنام وساره في ناحية نمرود  والوقوف على العمل الإجرامي الذي قام به تنظيم داعش بتفجيره للجب الأثري  والذي يعد أثرا حضاريا ومعلما من معالم العراق.
     وقد قام رئيس الديوان في جولته بلقاء  مدير ناحية برطلة ومدير ناحية نمرود ورئيس مجلس قضاء الحمدانية والإطلاع  على جهود الاعمار التي قدمت من الحكومة العراقية والوقوف على معوقات عودة  النازحين إلى مناطقهم بعد مرور سنة من تحرير السهل.
     والجدير بالذكر أن رئيس الديوان قد  سبق زيارته لمحافظة نينوى بأن ألتقى بأصحاب السيادة المطران مار بطرس موشي  رئيس أساقفة الموصل وتوابعها للسريان الكاثوليك والمطران مار نيقوديموس  داود شرف رئيس أساقفة الموصل وتوابعها للسريان الآرثوذكس ونيافة الأسقف مار  أبرس أسقف اربيل وتوابعها لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية كل على حدى والاستماع  إلى معاناة الكنيسة والنازحين بعد أحداث داعش.
     وقد رافق رئيس الديوان في جولته كل  من: السيد وميض ناجي جرجيس معاون مدير عام الدائرة الهندسية الخورأسقف  مارتن هرمز داود مدير قسم الإعلام والعلاقات العامة السيد صفاء حنا صفو  مدير مشاريع نينوى السيد عبد الكريم متي بطرس معاون مدير ممثلية الحمدانية  وقد رافق الوفد ويسر عمليات التنقل في المحافظة العميد فارس عبد الأحد  يعقوب منسق محافظة نينوى لشؤون المسيحيين.

 يمكنكم متابعة والاشارة لرابط الخبر المنشور بموقع الديوان على الرابط ادناه
http://www.cese.iq/akhbar/CESE-arch-2017/akh-arch-662-23082017.htm
























































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يفتتح المقر الجديد لدار نجم المشرق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 افتتح صباح يوم الاربعاء 23 اب 2017 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو،  المركز الجديد لمجلة نجم المشرق وكان في استقباله الاب البير هشام معاون  رئيس التحرير والشماس الانجيلي بسام صبري مدير المجلة وقام غبطته بمباركة  الدار الجديدة ورشه بالماء المقدس واطلع على ما يحتويه من كتب ومجلات.
  وفي الختام قدم للعاملين فيه التهاني والتمنيات بأن يتحول المقر الى مركز  اشعاع فكري وثقافي وروحي، والعاملين فيه الى شهود للكلمة ولمن هو "الكلمة".

 ثم عرج غبطته الى كاتدرائية مار يوسف للاطلاع على سير اعمال الترميمات  الجارية في الكنيسة واعطى بعض الملاحظات للمهندس المشرف جنان خدر.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2017)

*الأدباء السريان يستضيفون " ما تركه جندي في بغديدا "*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا
 ما تركه جندي في بغديدا , عنوان لمجموعة  شعرية للشاعر جميل الجميل , صدرت بالعربية عن دار ناجي نعمان الأدبية في  لبنان , وقد فازت بجائزتها لعام 2015 - 2016 في موسمها الثالث عشر عن جائزة  الإبداع "بلغَ عددُ المرَشَّحين المُتقدِّمين لنَيل  الجائزة 2041 مشتركًا  ومشتركةً، جاءُوا من ستِّين دولة، وكتبوا في اثنتين وثلاثين لغةً ولهجة .
 المجموعة التي  جرى التوقيع عليها هي نفس  المجموعة مترجمة إلى السريانية ( ما دشوقلي بلاخا بغديدا ) صدرت عن دار  انخيدونا - لندن , فقد استضاف اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان الشاعر الجميل  في احتفالية توقيع المجموعة وذلك مساء يوم الثلاثاء 22 آب 2017 وعلى قاعة  المركز الأكاديمي الاجتماعي في عنكاوا .
 أدار الجلسة الشاعر رمزي هرمز ياكو ,  بمقدمة موجزة عن السيرة الذاتية للمحتفى به , قدم بعد ذلك الشاعر شاكر مجيد  سيفو ورقته النقدية عن المجموعة جاء في جانب منها : يشتغل جميل الجميل في  مطولته الشعرية على الفعل الأساسي " ما دشوقلي " أي ما تركه , والدال  المكاني الانطولوجي ( بغديدا ) الراسخ في الذات الشخصية للشاعر في إخضاع  اللغة لخلق مشهديه شعرية دراماتيكية في ازدواجية بنيتي الحضور والغياب  للدال البؤري المكاني .
 ويضيف سيفو : يهيم الشاعر في عالم الحلم  الكارثي وتمشهده شعريا , عرفانيا وغنوصيا في اقتران الدال السماوي ( الاها )  الله في السياقات التركيبة للنص الشعري على امتداد مساحته الكلية , وتنزاح  الأمثولة النصية عن اسطوريتها وغنوصيتها إلى المشهد الواقعي باستحضار  الدال المكاني الذي هو البؤرة الشعرية المركزية  في المطولة .
 بعدها قدم الشاعر موجزا عن تجربته الشعرية وظروف إصداره هذه المجموعة مع قراءة لبعض نصوصها
 بعد ذلك فتح المجال للمداخلات والأسئلة فقد استمع الحضور إلى مجموعة من الاستفسارات أجاب عليها الشاعر سيفو والمحتفى به .
 ثم جرى التوقيع على المجوعة من قبل الشاعر  , وقد حضر الاحتفالية الدكتور روبن بيث شموئيل مدير عام الثقافة والفنون  السريانية والأديب روند بولص رئيس اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان والإعلامي  أكد مراد نائب رئيس الاتحاد  عدد من المهتمين .
 --------------------------
 الاسم : جميل صلاح الدين جميل بهنان
 مواليد :  العراق ـ الموصل  1990
 بكالوريوس تربية ، دبلوم إعلام
 حاصل على جائزة ناجي نعمان الأدبية "2015-2016"
 رئيس ومؤسس منتدى بغديدى الأدبي .
 عضو اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان
  عضو دار ناجي نعمان الثقافية .
  عضو مركز النماء لحقوق الإنسان .
 عضو تجمع ناشرون للثقافة والأدب في عمان. 
 ترجمت قصائده الى اللغات الإيطالية والانكليزية والإسبانية والسريانية .
 نشرت أغلب قصائده وقصصه في المجلات والصحف  المحلية والإقليمية والعالمية ، كما نشرت قصائده وقصصه في الكثير من  المواقع العربية والاجنبية .


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2017)

*مطران الأرمن الأرثوذكس في طهران يدعو الى انتهاج الحوار للتعايش والفهم المتبادل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ازتاك بالعربي/
 ذكر موقع كيهان أن مطران الأرمن الأرثوذكس  في طهران سيبوه سركيسيان دعا أتباع الديانات والمذاهب والقوميات المختلفة  الى وضع الحوار على سلّم الاولويات وصولا الى التعايش السلمي والفهم  المشترك فيما بينهم.
 وفي كلمة له خلال الجولة التاسعة من  الحوار الديني بين ايران و’المجلس العالمي للكنائس’ ، حذر سركيسيان من  تفاقم ظاهرة الهجمات الارهابية والمجازر الناجمة عنها؛ لافتا الى الملتقيات  التي تقام على مستوى العالم في سياق التصدي للعنف والحروب.
 وتابع: ‘نحن على يقين بامكانية ارساء السلام والعدالة في المجتمعات من خلال انتهاج سبيل الحوار والفهم المتبادل فيما بيننا’.
 وتنعقد الجولة التاسعة من الحوار الديني  بين ايران و’المجلس العالمي للكنائس’ بجهود ‘مركز الحوار بين الاديان’  التابع لرابطة الثقافة والعلاقات الاسلامية في ايران، على مدى يومي الاثنين  والثلاثاء 21 و 22 من اغسطس الحالي، تحت عنوان ‘دور تفسير النصوص المقدسة  في تاسيس عالم خال من العنف’.
 ويشارك في هذه الجولة جمع من المفكرين  وشخصيات اسلامية ومسيحية في ايران والدول الاعضاء في المجلس العالمي  للكنائس الذي يضم نحو 400 دار عبادة للمسيحيين في انحاء العالم.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2017)

*جوزيف صليوا: 30 ألف مسيحي في العراق تم تزوير عقاراتهم والاستيلاء عليها*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- رووداو/

 أكد النائب في البرلمان العراقي عن كتلة  الوركاء، جوزيف صليوا، أن مايقارب 30 ألف مسيحي تم تزوير عقاراتهم  والاستيلاء عليها في بغداد والبصرة والناصرية والعمارة وبابل والكوت.

 وقال صليوا في مقابلة أجرتها معه شبكة  رووداو الإعلامية أن" قيام جهات مسلحة بالاستحواذ على عقارات اللاجئين  العراقيين في أوروبا بطريقتين ( الترغيب والترهيب)، وفيما يلي نص المقابلة:

 رووداو: هل لديكم بالأرقام أعداد المسيحيين ممن تم تزوير عقاراتهم في بغداد وبقية المحافظات؟

 جوزيف صليوا: ليس هناك رقم دقيق ولكن  مايقارب 30 ألف حالة استيلاء على الأراضي والأملاك التابعة للمكون الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري في بغداد وبقية المحافظات كالبصرة والناصرية والعمارة  وبابل والكوت.
 رووداو: من هي الجهة المتهمة قيامها بتزوير تلك السندات العقارية؟

 صليوا: هناك ثلاثة مجاميع تقوم بهذه  الأفعال المشينة مجموعة تدعي انتمائها للحشد الشعبي، ومجموعة أخرى هي من  ضمن السلطة تستغل مكانتها وسلطتها للاستيلاء على هذه الممتلكات، والمجموعة  الثالثة هي عبارة عن مافيا حلقات مرتبطة تعمل من خلال الدوائر العقارية  تقوم بتزوير هذه الممتلكات وأعتقد أنها على علاقة ببعض الأحزاب وببعض  الجهات المتنفذة في الدولة العراقية .
 رووداو: ماهو موقف الحكومة العراقية حيال الاستيلاء على عقارات مسيحيي العراق؟

 صليوا: للأسف الشديد هناك وعود كثيرة  وتطمينات ولكن على أرض الواقع لايطبق شيئ ولايوجد حزم في هذا الجانب ونحن  أخذنا وعوداً كثيرة من مجلس الوزراء وكذلك من وزارة المالية ووزارة العدل  باستراجاع هذه الممتلكات، ولكن لايزال هناك تعثر في هذا الجانب، وليس هناك  فرض السيطرة وفرض القانون بهذا الخصوص .

 رووداو: وهل تم اتخاذ خطوات جادة لمنع استمرار الانتهاكات لممتلكات المسيحيين؟

 صليوا: الخطوات الجادة هي بدون أدنى شك من  أولويات الحكومة لأنها هي من يجب أن تتخذ هذا القرار ومن ثم تنفذه على أرض  الواقع، ولكن هناك خطوات أخرى أنا أعتبرها جادة ألا وهي نحن عملنا في مجلس  النواب العراقي من أجل إصدار قرار خاص بهذا الجانب، ونعمل عليه مع لجنة  حقوق الإنسان، ولجنة الأمن والدفاع، وهنالك تحركات خارجية من خلال الاتحاد  الأوروبي والأمم المتحدة، واللوبي الأمريكي داخل مؤسسات الدولة من أجل  الضغط على الحكومة بإطلاق هذه المبادرة واسترجاع أملاكهم.
"الترغيب والترهيب"

 رووداو: ماصحة قيام جهات مسلحة بالاستحواذ على عقارات اللاجئين العراقيين في أوروبا وأمريكا؟

 صليوا: هذه الأخبار صحيحة ويتم التفاوض مع  اللاجئ بطريقتين طريقة الترغيب وطريقة الترهيب أي يتم تهديده بطريقة  مباشرة وخطف أحد أفراد عائلته في حال لم يتنازل عن أملاكه في العراق.

 رووداو: كيف تنظرون لاستهداف مسيحيي العراق بهذه الطريقة؟

 صليوا: نسمع الكثير من جهات السلطة  والمستأثرة بالسلطة بأن المكون الكلداني السرياني الآشوري جزء لايتجزء من  هذا المجتمع والدولة، ولكن على أرض الواقع ليس هناك شيئ يذكر، وأعتقد أنه  آن الآوان أن تتخذ الحكومة العراقية مواقف جريئة وصادقة في هذا الجانب من  أجل أن تطبق الأمور على أرض الواقع.

 رووداو: هل تعتبر هذا الاستهداف رسالة لاستمرار تهجير المسيحيين من العراق؟

 صليوا: نعم هذه غاية من الطرف الآخر ولكن  يقع على عاتقنا أيضاً جزء من التقصير أي لايمكن أن نخاف من هكذا رسائل فنحن  لنا حقنا وهنا ولدنا وهذه أرضنا وإرثنا علينا أن نتمسك بها ، ويجب أن تكون  هناك مقاومة حقيقية وإرادة صلبة بكل الوسائل من أجل عدم تنفيذ رغبة الآخر  بهذه الطريقة.

 رووداو: هناك إحصائيات سجلت تناقص أعداد المسيحيين في العراق بسبب الهجرة مامدى صحة هذه المعلومات؟

 صليوا: هذا الكلام صحيح ودقيق جداً الهجرة  أصابت كل مكونات الشعب العراقي وكل الأطراف بكوردها وعربها ومسلميها  ومسيحيها لكننا تضررنا أكثر لأننا أقل عدداً، ولذلك نلاحظ تؤثر على  الإيزيديين والكلدان والسريان والآشوريين وعلى التوركمان الذين هم أقل  عدداً، ولكن سيأتي يوماً لابد أن تسترد جميع الحقوق ويعود كل إنسان إلى  موطنه.
  "عدد كبير من الكنائس اغلقت في العراق"

 رووداو: هل بالفعل تم إغلاق عدد من الكنائس في بغداد والبصرة ومالغاية من ذلك ؟ 

 صليوا: نعم هذا صحيح الأسباب تعود إلى  جانبين الجانب الأول بسبب تناقص زوار الكنيسة وماعادت بحاجة إلى فتح هذه  الكنائس والجانب الآخر هو بيع بعض العقارات التابعة للوقف ويفكرون  بالاستفادة منهم مستقبلاً من أجل الجوانب المادية، وأنا أستنكر هكذا تصرف  ولايمكن اللجوء إلى بيع الكنائس وأراضي تابعة للأوقاف أياً كانت لأنها ليست  ملك هذه الكنيسة أو هذا الجامع وإنما هي ملك الدولة وملك هذا المكون  وأتباع هذا المكون.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2017)

*بيتسابالا خلال مشاركته في لقاء ريميني: هناك أعداد كبيرة من المسيحيين الذين يطمحون إلى الهجرة نهائياً*







   رئيس الأساقفة بيتسابالا يشارك في لقاء ريميني ويتحدث عن أوضاع المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط - AFP​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اذاعة الفاتيكان/

 شارك المدبر الرسولي على بطريركية أورشليم  للاتين رئيس الأساقفة بيرباتيستا بيتسابالا في أعمال لقاء الصداقة بين  الشعوب الذي يُقعد سنويا في مدينة ريميني الإيطالية بحضور عدد كبير من  القادة الدينيين والمدنيين. وقد ألقى مداخلة للمناسبة تمحورت حول أوضاع  المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط. وقال إن المنطقة باتت اليوم مفتتة، وقد أدت  الحروب إلى انخفاض عدد السكان، لاسيما فيما يتعلق بالجماعات المسيحية  المحلية. ورأى سيادته أن التحدي الأكبر في سورية يكمن اليوم في إقناع  المواطنين بالعودة إلى ديارهم بعد انتهاء الحرب مع أن كل الأمور ستتغيّر  فضلا عن وجود صعوبات كبيرة تعترض الجميع.
 وأشاد بيتسابالا بالجهود الحميدة التي  تبذلها الكنائس المحلية خاصا بالذكر الرهبنات الفرنسيسكانية واليسوعية  والساليزيانية، لكنه أشار إلى أن هذه الجهود ليست كافية خصوصا إزاء وجود  أعداد كبيرة من المسيحيين الذين يطمحون إلى الهجرة نهائياً. هذا واعتبر  سيادته أن عملية إعادة الإعمار ليست كافية، إذ إن الجماعات المحلية تحتاج  إلى توجيه مشيرا إلى أن ربط أمل المسيحيين ومصيرِهم في المنطقة بالحلول  السياسية والاجتماعية لا يولّد سوى الإحباط. وأكد أن خلاص المسيحيين في  المنطقة يكمن في الرسوخ بالمسيح كما يؤكد له بعض الشباب المسيحيين  الفلسطينيين. وقال إن المسيحيين مدعوون إلى الكرازة بالإنجيل والشهادة لكل  ما هو جميل وصالح وحقيقي. وشدد أيضاً بيتسابالا على ضرورة أن يحافظ  المسيحيون في الشرق الأوسط على ذاكرتهم وأن تُنقل هذه الذاكرة المسيحية من  جيل إلى آخر.
 وكان المدبر الرسولي على بطريركية أورشليم  للاتين قد عقد مؤتمرا صحفيا صباح أمس الثلاثاء في ريميني انتقد خلالها  الجدار الإسرائيلي معتبرا أنه يشكل جرحا في التاريخ والجغرافيا وفي حياة  الأشخاص ورمزاً مؤلماً لانعدام التواصل بين الإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين  والخوف. وختم حديثه مشيرا إلى أن عملية السلام في المنطقة تراوح مكانها  بسبب توقف المفاوضات داعيا إلى التحرك على صعيد الجماعات المحلية.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2017)

*المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية تستأنف إصداراتها*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اِستأنفت المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون  السريانية نشاطها في إصدار المطبوعات المتميزة ضمن "سلسلة الثقافة  السريانية"، حيث عاودت نشاطها في مجال إصدار  الكتب المهمة ضمن هذه السلسلة  بإصدار جديد حمل التسلسل (41) والموسوم (سركون بولص الذي رأى) للأديب  العراقي المعروف هيثم بردى، جاء الكتاب في (390) صحيفة من القطع المتوسط  وبغلاف أول يحمل صورة عنقاء الشعر العراقي، الراحل سركون بولص، بينما حمل  الغلاف الأخير سيرة مقتضبة للراحل متضمنة أهم إصدارته ونتاجاته الإبداعية  في الشعر والقصة والترجمة فضلا عن مجموعة من المخطوطات مازالت تنتظر النشر.
 في مقدمة الناشر المدونة باللغتين  السريانية والعربية، يؤكد الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل المدير العام للثقافة  والفنون السريانية، سعادته بأن "يكون أول مصنف تصدره المديرية العامة  للثقافة والفنون السريانية في أربيل في عهدي، الذي يحمل الرقم (41) بعنوان:  (سركون بولص الذي رأى) للزميل الأديب العراقي المعروف هيثم بردى، لكوني من  المهتمين الأوائل بهذه الشخصية السركونية العراقية المبدعة في ميادين  الشعر والقصة القصيرة والترجمة والرسم. إذ أصدرت عنه كتابين، الأول (سركون  بولص: حياته وأدبه، بغداد1998) باللغتين السريانية الحديثة والعربية،  والثاني (سركون بولص قاصا) بالعربية، طبعتان: دهوك2009،بغداد:دار الشؤون  الثقافية2015. ونشرت مقالات متعددة عن عن منجزه الفكري والثقافي باللغتين  العربية والسريانية". ويضيف: "بهذه المناسبة نؤكد أن مديريتنا سوف تسعى إلى  تنشيط حقل إصداراتها  كما كان في عهد المرحوم د. سعدي المالح، تجسيدا  لرسالتها الثقافية والفنية في إبراز هويتنا القومية الواحدة".
 أما المؤلف فيشير في مقدمته إلى إعداده من  قبل مصنفا عن الراحل الكبير سبق واضطلعت بنشره المديرية العامة للثقافة  والفنون السريانية، ولكن بعد مرور كل هذه السنوات على رحيل سركون بولص،  تعمقت الرغبة لديه في إصدار ورقي جديد يكون متمما للإصدار الفائت، وربما  سيكون في المستقبل إصدار آخر. مشيرا إلى أنه باستثناء الدكتور روبين بيت  شموئيل،  لا أحد كتب عن سركون بولص في حياته.
 يضم الكتاب بين دفتيه عدة فصول حملت  العناوين التالية: النعي، كتبوا عنه بعد الرحيل (الذي يضم كتابات لمجموعة  كبيرة من كتاب وأدباء وشعراء العالم العربي ومنهم أدونيس، أنسي الحاج، سامي  مهدي، روبين بيت شموئيل، فاطمة ناعوت وسواهم)، الدراسات النقدية (جمعت فيه  عدة دراسات نقدية عن أشعار وقصص سركون بولص لأسماء معروفة في الوسط الأدبي  منهم: باسم المرعبي، ديما شكر، شاكر مجيد سيفو، جاسم عاصي، ناجح المعموري  وسواهم) فضلا عن حوار مع الشاعر والأديب روبين بيت شموئيل مؤلف الكتاب  الوحيد عن الشاعر الراحل سركون بولص وهو على قيد الحياة وقراءة في ذلك  الكتاب وعنوانه (سركون بولص .. حياته وأدبه). كما أفرد فصل لمختارات من شعر  سركون بولص وأخرى من قصصه وبعض مما قيل فيه.
 يشار إلى أنه وبسبب الأزمة المالية  الخانقة التي يشهدها الإقليم فقد تم التعاون مع منظمة (SALT FOUNDATION)  لإخراج هذا الكتاب الى النور.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2017)

*الدراسة السريانية تشارك في ندوة توعوية تثقيفية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغداد - اعلام المديرية
 برعاية معالي وزير التربية الدكتور محمد  اقبال عمر الصيدلي، اقام قسم التصاريح والمعلومات التابع لمكتب الوزير  وبالتعاون مع مديرية العامة للتعليم المهني شعبة الصحة والسلامة المهنية  ندوة تثقيفية توعوية حول الوقاية من الملوثات الكيمائية والفيزيائية  والاشعاعية والنووية وبالتعاون مع منظمة cbrn وبحضور العقيد الفيزيائي علي  شلال ومشاركة المهندس الاستشاري سعاد حميد علي. وذلك في المجمع التربوي  الكائن في الاعظمية ببغداد اليوم 22 اب 2017.
 حضر الندوة السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير  العام للدراسة السريانية والسيد جتين عبد الكريم المدير العام للدراسة  التركمانية وموظفي الدوائر في المجمع التربوي بضمنهم منتسبي المديرية  العامة للدراسة السريانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أغسطس 2017)

*وصول البطريرك ساكو الى سان دييكو – كاليفورنيا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو


 وصل مساء الجمعة 25 اب 2017 غبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو الى مطار  سان دييكو في كاليفورنيا لحضور تنصيب المطران مار عمانوئيل شليطا على كرسي  الابرشية وكان في استقباله المطران الجديد والمدبر الرسولي مار شليمون  وردوني والمطران مار سرهد جمو والمطران مار باوي سورو ولفيف من الاباء  الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات وجمع من مؤمني الابرشية.
 وبعد الاستقبال الجماهيري الكبير في  المطار توجه غبطته الى مقر اقامته بمرافقة السادة الاساقفة والاكليروس  واعضاء من الرابطة الكلدانية في اجواء ابتهاج وفرح.
 هذا وستجري مراسيم تنصيب المطران الجديد للابرشية يوم الثلاثاء القادم الساعة 10 صباحاً في كاتدرائية مار بطرس الرسول في سان دييكو.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أغسطس 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري يزور حركة تجمع السريان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
    زار السيد ملك شمس الدين كوركيس رئيس  المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والسيد هالان هرمز عضو قيادة  المجلس مقر حركة تجمع السريان في اربيل / عنكاوا ، وكان في استقبالهم السيد  جون أنور هداية وأعضاء المكتب السياسي للحركة ، وقدمت قيادة المجلس الشعبي  التهاني والتبريكات بمناسبة انعقاد المؤتمر الانتخابي الثاني للحركة .
   وناقش الطرفان عدد من المواضيع التي تخص  شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري بعد تحرير مناطق سهل نينوى التاريخية  وضرورة توفير مقومات الحياة من النواحي الأمنية والاجتماعية والخدمية لضمان  عودة حقيقية لأهالي المنطقة ، ومساندتهم والدفاع عن حقوقهم كمواطنين  متساويين في الوطن الواحد ، مؤكدين على ضرورة تحمل الجميع المسؤولية في  الإصلاح وتحرير الفكر وصولاً الى الاستقرار والتمدن الحضاري .


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أغسطس 2017)

*البطريرك يونان: المسيحيّون المكوّن الأكثر استهدافاً والأكثر تعرّضاً لمصيرهم في هذا الشرق!*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/
 عقد غبطة البطريرك مار أغناطيوس يوسف  الثّالث يونان الكليّ الطوبى بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، ندوة  صحافيّة في المركز الكاثوليكي للإعلام تحت عنوان “تجذّر مسيحيّي الشّرق في  أرضهم”، بمشاركة سيادة المطران بولس مطر رئيس اللّجنة الأسقفيّة لوسائل  الإعلام ورئيس أساقفة بيروت للموارنة ورئيس المركز، والخوري عبده أبو كسم  مدير المركز، وبحضور سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس جرجس القس موسى المعاون  البطريركي والزائر الرسولي للسريان الكاثوليك في أستراليا ونيوزيلندا،  المونسنيور أفرام سمعان معاون النائب البطريركي للسريان الأرثودوكس في  القدس، الأب حبيب مراد أمين سر بطريركيّة السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي ورئيس  الديوان البطريركي، وأعضاء اللجنة اللجنة الأسقفيّة لوسائل الإعلام وحشد  من الإعلاميّين.
  بدايةً، رحّب سيادة المطران مطر بغبطته  وقال نحن المسيحيين ابناء هذا الشرق قبل الكثيرين بزمن طويل وحضارتنا اعطت  الحضارة العربية الكثير وأخذنا منها وصرنا نحيا مصيراً مشتركاً ضمن  الإحترام للجميع، وهذا مطلب حق.
  شاركنا في مصير هذا الشرق لقرون وقرون  ولكننا كنا معذَّبين فيه ايضا، حملنا الصليب، بكلّ فخر، صليب الفداء  والمصالحة بين الناس جميعاً، لنصبح كلّنا ابناء الله موحّدين.
  مرّ المسيحيون في هذه السنوات المنصرمة  عبر مطبات كبيرة، هُجِّر من هُجِّر، قتل من قتل وصمد من صمد، ولكننا على  الرغم من كل ذلك متشبّثون بأرضنا، بحقوقنا وبشراكة المصير مع إخواننا من  أجل مستقبل زاهر.
  عودة المسيحيين الى ارضهم واندماجهم مع  سائر المواطنين يجب ان تكون قضية اسلامية وقضية عالمية صوت غبطتكم معروف في  العالم بمطالبتكم بتبنّي قضية العودة ونحن في لبنان حاملون قضيّة العودة  بروح الأمل والرجاء.
 ألبطريرك يونان
  شكراً من القلب للمطران مطر لكلمات  الترحيب الموجّهة لي ولكل أخواتنا وأخواتنا المعذّبين اليوم في بلاد الشّرق  مسيحيّين وغيرهم، وهو المعروف عنه الانفتاح على الجميع والشعور بآلام  الابرياء من شعبنا في الشرق الوسط والذي يحث على جمع الكلمة ما بين الأطراف  المختلفة إن كان في لبنان وخارجه في العالم.
  ارحب أيضاً بإسمكم بأخي صاحب السيادة  المطران مار باسيليوس جرجس القس موسى  جرجس، إبن العراق وبغداد قرقوش، كما  أشكر الأب عبده لدعوته وجميع الحاضرين.
  ليس الوقت هنا كي نعيد ما حدث لاخوتنا وأخواتنا المسيحيين في العراق منذ ما يقرب من العقدين وفي سوريا منذ ما يقرب من سبع سنوات
  كلنا نعلم الآلام والمعانات، دوامة العنف  التي حدثت في العراق وجعلته يعيش في الفوضى وكذلك الصراعات في سوريا التي  غذّاها بعض الفوضى اكبر عدو للمكونات الصغيرة والمسالمة الأقوياء في  العالم، مستغلّين التعصّب الطائفي وما يسمّى أيضاً الجهاد التكفيري حتّى  يخلق في هذا البلد، جار لبنان، الفوضى الّتي هي أكبر عدوّ للمكوّنات  الصغيرة، المسالمة والنزيهة في شرقنا الأوسط، ومن بين هولاء، المسيحيون هم  الاكثر استهدافاً.
  يقولون لنا أن المسيحيّين ليسوا مختلفين  عن غيرهم من الاديان والطوائف الاخرى الذين عانوا الحروب والصراعات  والجرائم التكفيريّة والاضطهاد والتهجير والقتل، ما هو صحيح، إن المسيحيّون  لم يختلفوا عن غيرهم ولكنّهم المكوّن الاكثر استهدافاً والأكثر تعرّضاً  لمصيرهم في هذا الشرق لأنّهم يعتبرون أنفسهم مكوّن أصيل، ولكن لا يقبله  البعض إن كان أولئك  التكفريّين أو المسلّطين الجبناء في حكوماتهم، أو  الدول التي تسعى لتحقيق مصالحها بطريقة نسمّيها “الوصوليّة”، وقد عانينا من  هذه السياسة التي تسعى فقط للمصلحة.
  نحن نقر ان المرجعيات الاسلامية تدعو الى  بقائنا في الشرق ونشكر لها هذه البادرات، انما هناك عناصر تسعى وتساهم  لتهجيرنا من ارضنا وموطننا الأصلي.
  نحن مكوّن أساسي في الشرق منذ آلاف  السنين ولدينا ايماننا بالرب يسوع مخلّصنا، رسول السلام والمحبّة والأخوّة  والذي دعانا لمحبة الجميع وحتى الاعداء. نحن موجودون في هذا الشرق كمكوّن  حضاري ومعروف انّنا ساهمنا في تكوين حضارة هذا المشرق، ومشهود لنا أنّنا  كنّا في أساس النهضة العربيّة في القرنين الأخيرين. لكن، وللاسف، هناك من  يريد اقتلاعنا من موطننا الأصلي في الشرق، إن كان بشكل مباشر إراديّاً من  خلال العصابات التكفيريّة المجرمة التي ساهمت باقتلاعنا، أو بطريقة غير  مباشرة وهي عدم الإكتراث لنا لأنّنا لسنا أمّة بالعدد ولا نملك آبار  البترول، ولا نهدّد أحداً بأعمال إرهابيّة، لذلك أُهملنا.
  اليوم علينا أن نقلب صفحة الماضي ونصلّط الأضواء على حاضرنا.
  هناك النقاط السلبيّة: التهجير، الاقتلاع  وعدم تمكننا من إقناع أولادنا وشعبنا أن يبقوا في أرضهم، لأنّهم وللأسف  فقدوا الثقة في الّذين يحكمونهم وطبعاً خافوا على مصير مستقبل أولادهم بسبب  الإرهاب الذي تمّ وحصل في السنوات الأخيرة، نحن لا نتهم احدا ًولا نريد أن  نكفّر احداً، لكن للاسف هناك من كفّرنا.
  عندما نعود الى قرانا، إن كان في العراق  وسوريّا، نجد آثار هذا الترهيب الدّيني، الحرق وتكسير الصلبان والايقونات  وحرق الكنائس، وهذا ما أنا يالذّات رأيته، في حين هذه الآثار غير موجودة في  مناطق أخرى، وهذا ما يسمّى بعامل انتقامي ناتج عن الكراهية.
  اليوم علينا ان نفكر كيف نساعد شعبنا للبقاء والتجذر في ارضهم رغم كل ما حلّ بهم،
  نحن تعوّدنا التهجير والإضطهاد والسلب  والقتل، نتذكر منذ مئة سنة ما حصل للمسيحيّين من أرمن وسريان وكلدان في  الدولة العثمانيّة آنذاك، وماذا حصل أيضاً للمسيحيّين في لبنان من تجويع   واضطهاد، وما يحصل اليوم لشعبنا في العراق وفي سوريا وهو اشبه بابادة.
  اليوم نريد أن يعود أهلنا ويبقوا  متجذّرين، اليوم نحن نتعزّى بما يصلنا من صور واخبار عن عودة ابنائنا الى  سهل نينوى واعادة البناء، ولكننا نذكر ان المساعدات كلها تأتي من المؤسسات  الكنسيّة المحليّة والاقليميّة والعالميّة وليس من الحكومات الّتي هي بعيدة  عن التفكير بواجباتها لترميم ومساعدة الأهل للعودة إلى بيوتهم. كما نفرح  بدعوة الرعاة الكنسيّين لمن يرغب بان يعود إختياريّاً، ونحن كبطاركة سعينا  ونسعى ونصرخ ونطلب من الدول مساعدتنا بالمحافظة على تجذر ابنائنا في ارضهم،  ونطلب من القيّمين على مصير العالم أن يساعدونا أن نبقى متجذّرين في  أرضنا، فنحن لا نريد ان نهجَّر، وهذا ما ذكرناه في اتصالاتنا ولقاءاتنا مع  الحكام والدول. نطالب ان نبقى، حتّى نعيش بكرامتنا الإنسانيّة ونحافظ على  إيماننا.
  كيف نساعد اولادنا على  العودة؟
  علينا ان نطالب الحكومات المحليّة بتأمين  الأمن والسلام والاستقرار وانشاء ادارات ذاتيّة لتأمين نوع من الأمان  والاستقرار لابنائنا في ارضهم.
  من ناحية أخرى علينا ان نذكر بأنّ لبنان  اليوم، على صغر مساحته وعلى قلّة الموارد، ارضاً خصبة لاستقبال النازحين من  مسيحيين وغير مسيحيين سيما اولادنا الذين اقتُلعوا من ارضهم بحثا عن  الامان.
  البعض من هولاء يريدون العودة الى ارضهم  ونحن سعينا لدى فخامة رئيس الجمهوريّة بالنظر في امرهم لاعفائهم من  الغرامات وابدى فخامته استعداده لذلك مشكورا، وكذلك نشكر اللواء مدير الامن  العام، اللواء عبّاس ابراهيم ومعالي وزير الداخلية نهاد المشنوق لسعيهم في  هذا الإطار، خاصّةً بالنسبة لعودة العراقيّية الّذين يحتاجون لإستقلال  الطائرات للوصول إلى بلدهم، نحن ممتنّون لهم وسنتابع هذه المساعي حتى نعطي  لاولادنا نوعا من الامل.
 يسوع قال للتلاميذ “انا هو لا تخافوا”
  نحن مستعدون لحمل الصليب وبذل الذات من  اجل الايمان بالرب يسوع، لكن يجب ان نعرف نعطي معنى لحمل الصليب بالشهادة  للرب بكرامتنا وحتى الاستشهاد، ونحن في الشرق كنيسة شاهدة للرب بحياتها  وشهيدة له لا تخاف ان تبذل حياتها في سبيل ايمانها بالرب يسوع
  نحن كي نطمئن اولادنا، يجب ان تكون هناك اصلاحات حقيقية تعطينا الامل بالمستقبل
  انا ذكرتُ واذكر دائماً مبدأ فصل الدين  عن الدولة، حان الوقت كي نعرف ان نقدّم الديانة بمفهوم المطالبة بحرية  الانسان ونحن نطالب اخوتنا المسلمين بجميع مرجعياتهم بموقف واضح بقبول  الآخر المختلف دينيّاً، وهنا يجب ان تكون للحكومات والمجالس النيابية  الجرأة كي تراجع دساتيرها وقوانينها بما يتناسب مع الحرية وقبول الآخر  والمواطنة، وهذا ضروري لاقناع ابنائنا بالعودة الى الارض. نحن ككنيسة لا  نتدخل في شوون الدولة انما نعلّم قول الحقيقة بالمحبة وجعل القوانين على  مستوى واحد بين جميع المواطنين.
 ألخوري عبده ابو كسم
  بفرح كبير نستقبل غبطته في بيته فهو مركز جميع البطاركة والأساقفة الكاثوليك.
  لقد سعينا جاهدين لابراز محنة اخوتنا في  العراق وسوريا ونتذكر زيارتنا معكم ومع غبطة الكردينال الرّاعي الكليّ  الطوبى وسيّدنا البطريرك لحّام أطال اللّه عمره وسيّدنا غبطة البطريرك مار  فرام، الى اربيل وكم سعيتم غبطتكم من أجل تخفيف محنة الصليب.
  نحن نؤمن انه بعد الصليب والموت هناك  القيامة، وقد بدأت القيامة في العراق وننتظرها في سوريا. أليوم هناك كثيرون  يودون العودة ولكنهم بحاجة الى ضمانات.
  المسيحيون مواطنون درجة اولى، علينا ان نعرف كيف نبني الفرح حولنا مع الشهادة للرب بفرح ودون استسلام.
  نحن من هذا المركز نعلي الصوت معكم  مجددين الطلب الى فخامة الرئيس واللواء عباس ابراهيم ا  ما نطلب من الدول  والامم المتحدة ان تساعد في اعادة الاعمار.
  كما ان الاستقرار الامني بحاجة الى ان يترافق مع الاستقرار الاجتماعي واعادة الاندماج بين المواطنين.
  نحن مثل حبة القمح التي تُزرع في الارض وتموت ولكنها متى ماتت تعطي الحياة.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أغسطس 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني يفتتح مهرجان السريانية في قاعة مار كبرئيل في القامشلي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 بتاريخ 20 آب 2017، افتتح قداسة سيّدنا  البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني مهرجان الأغنية السريانية في قاعة مار  كبرئيل في القامشلي.
 قدّمت فرقة الرها الفنية باقة من الأغاني  السريانية أغانٍ تراثية بألحان كنسية. وكان شعار وعنوان المهرجان هذا  العام: "صوت الرها من زالين" حيث غنّى الأطفال عن الأرض والوطن والمدن  التاريخية التي كانت كراسٍ للأبرشيات.
 وفي كلمته الافتتاحية، عبّر قداسة سيّدنا  البطريرك عن فرحه بهذا المهرجان الذي يعكس التراث السرياني والهوية  السريانية، مشيراً إلى أنّ هذه النشاطات والعروض الفنية هي إشارة إلى أنّ  الشعب السرياني يرفض أن يُساق للموت، بل يحبّ الحياة ويتمسّك بها رغم  الاضطهادات والضيقات.
 شارك في الافتتاح أصحاب النيافة الأحبار  الأجلاء: مار موريس عمسيح، مطران الجزيرة والفرات، ومار يوستينوس بولس سفر،  النائب البطريركي في زحلة والبقاع، ومار تيموثاوس ماثيو، السكرتير  البطريركي لشؤون الكنيسة في الهند.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أغسطس 2017)

*الشباب المسيحي ووقفة تضامن مع أهلنا في عمان وبيروت وأنقرة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا

 بعد ما تعرض له أهلنا من قتل وتهجير   ومعانات منذ 2003 وما سبقها ووصلت ذروتها بعد اجتياح عصابات داعش  الإرهابية لمدننا بعد 6  آب 2014 , اضطر الكثير منهم اللجوء إلى دول الجوار  في محاولة منهم للهجرة , وهو يكفله دستور حقوق الإنسان في تقرير مصيره  ومكان عيشه , لكن يبدو أن المنظمات الدولية والتي شرعت هذه القوانين تعمل  وفق أجندات خاصة بها , وظلت المئات من العوائل عالقة في الأردن ولبنان  وتركيا تنتظر مصيرها في اختيارها للموطن الجديد بعد أن فقدت الأمل في العيش  في بلد تنخره الصراعات وغياب القانون والتعامل الانتقائي مع أبناءه , بلده  تسوده شريعة الغاب , ونتيجة للضغط النفسي والجسدي الذي يعيشه اهلنا في دول  الانتظار هذه من ثلاث سنوات دون أن تتخذ الأمم المتحدة ودول الاحتضان  مواقف ايجابية تحترم قرارهم في اختيار وطن بديل .
 وتضامنا مع أهلنا خرجوا في مسيرات  احتجاجية أمام مكاتب مفوضية الأمم المتحدة وبشكل خاص في بيروت نظم الشباب  المسيحي داخل الوطن وتحت شعار ( مصيركم يستحق وقفة ) وتزامنا مع اعتصام  أهلنا في لبنان برنامج تضامني ليومي الاثنين والثلاثاء 21 , 22 آب 2017   تضمن يومه الأول مباراة بكرة القدم على ملعب شمايل في عينكاوا , سبقته  وقفة تضامن للحضور على ارضية الملعب , القى خلالها الأستاذ خالص ايشوع عضو  مجلس النواب السابق ورئيس منظمة شلومو للتوثيق كلمة بالمناسبة وثق فيها  بعضا ما تعرض له أهلنا إذ خسر كل شئ .. 138 إلف مواطن مسيحي هجر قسرا من  سهل نينوى في 6/8/2014 وسقط منهم أكثر من 300مواطن موثقة قصصهم بيد تنظيم  الدولة الإسلامية (داعش)، مورست ضدهم أبشع أنواع الانتهاكات من قتل واغتصاب  وإجبار على تغيير دين وعنف جسدي ونفسي ولازال هناك 62 مواطنا ومواطنة  مجهولي المصير لحد الآن، كما تم تدمير وحرق 83 كنيسة ونبش القبور والتمثيل  بالجثث وحرق وهدم كامل 42% من الدور والمحال التجارية والمعامل وحرق وهدم  جزئي 58% وسرقة 100% من المحتويات وتدمير التراث الحضاري والثقافي فأصبحت  المدن المعاصرة بقايا لمدن أشباح مات فيها كل شئ كما مات الأمل والثقة من  نفوس العديد من أصحابها الذين عاشوا ثلاث سنوات من البؤس والضغط النفسي  والجسدي والمادي وأجواء غير صحيحة... ثم قصائد شعرية لعدد من الشباب ( جميل  الجميل , اثير نوح )  لتختتم هذه الفعالية بمباراة لكرة القدم لفريقين من  شباب نادي قره قوش الرياضي  .
 اليوم الثاني من البرنامج التضامني الذي  اقيم في كنيسة مارت شموني  والقديسة حنة مساء صلاة لإخوتنا المنتظرين  لتسهيل إجراءات سفرهم وتضمن : صلاة البداية جماعية , قراءة في مزمور 40 ,  نشيد تعال يا روح الله , قراءة من رسالة القديس بولس , قراءة من إنجيل  القديس يوحنا , قراءة من سهدونا , طلبات , صلاة الابانا لتختتم بنشيد " في  ظل حمايتك " .


----------



## paul iraqe (28 أغسطس 2017)

*وفد أمريكي رفيع المستوى في تللسقف*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تللسقف – باسم روفائيل
 الصور من الاب سالار وصفحات الفيس بوك
 صباح يوم الاربعاء 24 اب 2017 قام وفد  أمريكي رفيع المستوى يتراسه المبعوث الرئاسي للولايات المتحدة ممثلا عن  الرئيس الاميركي ترامب, السيد بريت ماكغورك يرافقه السفير الامريكي لدى  العراق السيد دوكلاص سليماني والقنصل الامريكي في اربيل السيد كين كروس,  بزيارة بلدة تللسقف في سهل نينوى, وكان في استقبال الوفد في كنيسة  ماركوركيس الاب الدكتور سالار بوداغ راعي كنيسة تللسقف.
  بعدها التقى الوفد بعدد من العوائل  العائدة الى البلدة, وكان هناك سؤال محدد من الوفد للعوائل (ماهي احتياجات  المنطقة, وماهو المطلوب منا ان نقدمه من الخدمات). ومن خلال هذا السؤال جرى  حوار صريح عبر فيه العوائل عن شكرهم وامتنانهم لهذه الزيارة على ان تكون  علامة أمل ومستقبل زاهر للبلدة, وعبر المتحدثون من العوائل بانه يجب النهوض  باقتصاد سهل نينوى من اجل توفير فرص عمل للشباب العاطلين عن العمل والذين  بحدود 80 بالمئة من شباب البلدة. كما طالب العوائل بالنهوض بالعملية  التربوية وتاهيل المدارس لتكون جاهزة لاستقبال العام الدراسي الجديد, وايضا  ادامة الامن في البلدة والمتوفر حاليا فيها بنسبة ممتازة لان كل ذلك مهدد  نتيجة التجاذبات السياسية والطائفية مما يجعل مستقبل المنطقة مجهول وايضا  سيزيد من احتمالات الهجرة, وتم التاكيد ايضا بانه في حالة عدم توفير هذه  الامور الاساسية وغيرها من الخدمات فسيكون سهل نينوى خاليا من المسحيين  خلال سنوات قليلة نتيجة الهجرة.
 كما اشاد الحضور بالجهود الكبيرة التي  تبذلها كنيسة تللسقف وراعيها الاب الدكتور سالار بوداغ باعمار البلدة  والاهتمام بها بجميع النواحي من اجل اعادة الحياة الى تللسقف لتكون بلدة  مسيحية مشرقة كالشمس مع اخواتها البلدات في سهل نينوى, وايضا بجهود الشباب  المتطوعيين لمساعدة الاب سالار من اجل اعمار البلدة.
 وايضا, شدد الحاضرون على أهمية القضاء على الفكر الداعشي الإرهابي لكي تنعم هذه البلدات بالسلام والطمأنينة.
 وشكر الوفد عوائل تللسقف للطروحات الجيدة التي قدموها لهم.
 ثم قام الوفد برفقة الأب د. سالار بتفقد  الاعمار الجاري في كنيسة ماركوركيس, بعد ذلك توجه الوفد لزيارة كنيسة مار  يعقوب اقدم كنيسة في تللسقف وأبدوا تعجبهم وحبهم لهذه المناطق الاثرية  القديمة التي تحمل رموز ورائحة تاريخ شعب عريق, كما قام الوفد بجولة قصيرة  بالبلدة.
 بعد وجبة الغذاء التي اعدها على شرفهم  الاب د. سالار بوداغ, التقى الوفد باللواء طارق هريني قائد قوات البيشمركة  في محور تللسقف والسيد زيرفان مسؤول قوات الاساييش في تللسقف, حيث دار  النقاش بينهم على أهمية التعاون والدعم الامريكي في استتباب الأمن.
 (( نقلا عن موقع خورنة القوش))
 تحدث الاب د. سلار لموقع "خورنة القوش"،  قائلاً، "جرى خلال الاجتماع مناقشة بعض النقاط المهمة لمستقبل المسيحيين في  مناطق سكناهم التاريخية في سهل نينوى وكيفية دعم حضورهم الفعّال في بناء  المجتمع والوطن".
 واضاف بوداغ، ثمن الوفد جهود الكنيسة  الحثيثة في اعادة إعمار بلدات سهل نينوى وايضاً سعيها المتواصل في ضمان  حقوق ابناءها وتطرق الحديث أيضا الى المشاريع المستقبلية التي ستخدم  المنطقة وتثبت وجودها من حيث التركيز على الجانب التربوي - الثقافي والجانب  الصحي كون المنطقة بأمس الحاجة اليها.
  (( هنا مقتطف من بيان السفارة الاميركية حول تفاصيل زيارة ماكغورك إلى العراق بما يخص تللسقف فقط))
 .... وأوضحت السفارة أن "المبعوث الرئاسي  الخاص ماكغورك والسفير سيليمان زارا بصحبة القنصل العام الأمريكي في أربيل،  كينيث غروس، تل أسقف في محافظة نينوى يوم 23 آب للقاء المسؤولين الحكوميين  المحليين وزيارة العوائل الكلدانية التي فرت من داعش في عام 2014 عندما  سيطرت على المدينة لمدة ثمانية أيام، حيث انه في عام 2016، هاجم داعش  المدينة مرة أخرى، مما أسفر عن مقتل أكثر من عشرين من البيشمركة الكردية  وأحد أفراد قوات البحرية الأمريكية، الذي كان يعمل مع الوحدات بمهمة تقديم  المشورة والمساعدة".
 وفي اواخر عام 2016، بدأ النازحون من  مدينة تل أسقف، وهي بلدة تقع على بعد 19 ميلا شمال الموصل، تسكنها غالبية  من الكلدان الكاثوليك، بالعودة الى ديارهم رغم إدراك العائلات الكلدانية  للتحديات التي تنتظرها، لكنها أعربت عن تصميمها على إعادة الحياة إلى  مجتمعاتها بعد طرد داعش، وحتى الآن، عادت أكثر من 800 عائلة إلى ديارها في  تل أسقف.






























​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 أغسطس 2017)

*استقبال حافل لغبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس ساكو في سان دييكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قيصر السناطي
 بفرح غامر وبالتصفيق والورود استقبل ابناء  ابرشية مار بطرس في سان دييكو غبطة مار لويس ساكو بطريرك بابل على الكلدان  في العراق والعالم الذي يزور الأبرشية بمناسبة تعين سيادة المطران مار  عمانوئيل شليطا راعيا جديدا للأبرشية ويرافقة معاونه سيادة المطران  باسيليوس يلدو،فقد كان الأستقبال حاشدا في المطار وكان على رأس المستقبلين  المطران مار شليمون وردوني المدبر الرسولي ومار عمانوئيل شليطا الراعي  الجديد للأبرشية ومار سرهد جمو ومار باوي سورو والأباء الكهنة وأعضاء مجالس  الخورنات في كنائس سان دييكو،وكذلك رئيس وأعضاء الرابطة الكلدانية في سان  دييكو، كما وحضر الأستقبال ايضا اعضاء من فرع الرابطة الكلدانية في  ديترويت.  ورؤساء وأعضاء الجمعيات العاملة في سان دييكو اضافة الى جمهور  غفير ازدحم به قسم الأستقبال  في المطار في مشهد جميل يعبر مدى الحب  والأحترام والتقدير الذي يكنه ابناء الكنيسة لرأس الكنيسة الكلدانية .
 وفي يوم السبت التقى غبطة البطريرك مار  لويس ساكو في كنيسة الكاتدرائية ابنائه  بمراسيم وتنظيم جميل داخل الكنيسة  حيث القى غبطة البطريرك كلمة قيمة بالمناسبة لاقت استحسان الحضور وسط  الهلاهل والتصفيق ، كما القى المدبر الرسولي مار شليمون وردوني كلمة قيمة  بالمناسبة وقد سبق كلمة المدبر الرسولي كلمة سيادة المطران سرهد جمو بهذه  المناسبة .وقد اخذت صور بالمناسبة ،وفي يوم الأحد اقام غبطة مار لويس ساكو  قداسا مهيبا حضره جمهور غفير،وفي هذه الكرازة اكد غبطته على ضرورة طي صفحة  الماضي والنظر الى المستقبل والتعاون ودعم راعي الأبرشية الجديد كما دعى  الى دعم الرابطة الكلدانية التي من اهدافها ربط الأواصر بين ابناء الكلدان  في المجالات كافة وضرورة انتماء ابناء الكلدان لهذه الرابطة لوجود فراغ في  دور الكلدان في المجال السياسي في الماضي،كما ان التواصل مهم جدا بين ابناء  الكلدان  الذين تشتتوا في بلاد المهجر.وسوف يتم تنصيب  مار عمانوئيل شليطا  يوم  الثلاثاء 2017-8-29 راعيا جديدا للأبرشية ،تمنياتنا لغبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس ساكو طيب الأقامة بين ابناءه والشكر الجزيل لسيادة  المطران مار شليمون وردوني الذي قدم خدمة كبيرة للأبرشية من خلال وجوده في  الأبرشية مدبرا رسوليا. كما نتمنى لسيادة المطران مار عمانوئيل شليطا  الموفقية والنجاح في مهمته راعيا جديدا للأبرشية مار بطرس الرسول في سان  دييكو .
  ومن الله  العون التوفيق.
 وقد كتبت هذه القصيدة باللهجة الكلدانية  بمناسبة زيارة ابينا غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس ساكو بطريرك بابل على  الكلدان في العراق والعالم. 
  شلاما اد حقوتا
   بشينا يا بابا اد ايتا كلديتا
 شلاما متيلوخ تا ادي مديتا
 شمان معليلوخ بكلا بريتا
 عمة بصيخيليي بأذي ايتيتا
 بصوخ يا عمة لأذي خزيتا
 تروبن ايداتا بأذي بصخوتا
  مخزوا أيقارا تا ريشد ايتا
 ايلي بابا كبارا بلبا وحقوتا
 بابا كشيرا ولت بلبيي زدوتا
 حبا وأيقارا من يالد مرعيتا
 لبان يابابا طالوخ ايلي بيتا
  بشينا وبشلاما يا بابا اد طوتا
 ********
 ولمشاهدة صور الأستقبال يرجى الضغط  على اللنك التالي
 كما جاءت في موقع كلدايا نت
http://www.kaldaya.net/2017/News/08/26_A1_ChNews.html

​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 أغسطس 2017)

*مسلسل الاستيلاء على ممتلكات العراقيين المسيحيين مستمر*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - العربي الجديد/
 تستمر المليشيات المدعومة من أحزاب حاكمة في العراق، في الاستيلاء على أملاك وعقارات المسيحيين في بغداد والمحافظات الجنوبية، وسط صمت حكومي مطبق، الأمر الذي تسبب في هجرة المسيحيين الذين حُرموا من أملاكهم.

 وقال النائب في البرلمان العراقي عن المكوّن المسيحي، جوزيف صليوا، إنّ "ما يقارب 30 ألف حالة استيلاء على الأراضي والأملاك التابعة للكلدانيين والسريان، جرت في بغداد ومحافظات أخرى، منها البصرة والناصرية والعمارة وبابل والكوت".

 وأوضح صليوا، في تصريح لمحطة تلفزيون عراقية مستقلة، أنّ "مجموعة في  السلطة تستغل مكانتها وسلطتها للاستيلاء على الممتلكات، ومجموعة أخرى من المافيا  تعمل من خلال الدوائر العقارية على التزوير المتعلق بالممتلكات"، مبينا  أنّ "تلك الجهات على علاقة ببعض الأحزاب وبعض الجهات المتنفذة".

 وأضاف، أنّ "أعداد المسيحيين في العراق تتناقص بسبب الهجرة التي أصابت كل أطياف الشعب".

 وأكد مصدر مطلع في مديرية عقارات بغداد، أنّ "عمليات الاستيلاء على أملاك المسيحيين، خصوصا في بغداد، لم تتوقف منذ سنوات".
 وقال المسؤول، خلال حديثه مع "العربي  الجديد"، إنّ "الأحزاب السياسية والجهات المليشياوية الداعمة لها تعمل على  سلب تلك العقارات والمنازل رسميا، وتجرد باستمرار الأملاك وتحدد أماكنها  وتزوّر أوراقها الثبوتية بإتقان وتبدو كأنها قانونية، تستولي عليها أو  تبيعها".

 وأشار إلى أنّ "تلك المافيات تسيطر على كافة الدوائر  المرتبطة بالعقارات، ومنها الضريبة والأمانة وغيرها من الدوائر، وأنّها  تهدّد كل من يحاول الوقوف في طريقها أو فضحها، وتلجأ إلى تصفيته جسدياً من  دون أي تأخير".

 وأكد أنّ "الحكومة لم تقم بواجبها إزاء ذلك العمل  الخطير، رغم الكثير من الشكاوى التي يقدّمها المسيحيون، والذين يقدمون  أوراقا ثبوتية بعقاراتهم ومنازلهم، لكن للأسف لم يحصل أي من المسيحيين على  عقاره المسلوب منه".

 يشار إلى أنّ المكوّن المسيحي تعرّض لظلم  كبير في العراق بعد دخول تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، الذي عمد إلى تهجير  المسيحيين من الموصل. في حين استغلت المليشيات الظروف الأمنية والسياسية  المتردية في البلاد واستولت على أملاكهم، لإجبارهم على الهجرة من العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 أغسطس 2017)

*كاهن بين حضارتين.. الاب نوئيل فرمان لتفقتا: سعيد لكوني اليوم بين خلية من مثقفي ابناء شعبنا لجعلهم استراليا مركز اشعاع *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عبر الاب الاعلامي نوئيل فرمان عن فرحه  للقاء بمجموعة من مثقفي ابناء شعبنا في تفقا سيدني قائلا سعيد لكوني اليوم  بين خلية من مثقفي ابناء شعبنا لجعلهم استراليا مركز اشعاع.
 جاء ذلك في محاضرته المعنونة " كاهن بين  حضارتين" مساء الخميس 24 اب 2017 وعلى قاعة لانتانا، ضمن فعاليات تفقتا  ملتقى سيدني الثقافي الشهرية.
 وقال الاب في محاضرته انه كصحفي كان يكتب  في موضوعات مختلفة وبعد ان اصبح كاهنا صار عليه ان يركز على مهمته ومسؤولية  كنسية يقوم بها. 
 واكد ان العناية الربانية جعلته في وضعه  الحالي وقال :" انا ادين بهذه الثمرة الى الاباء الدومنيكان الذين درست على  يدهم في الموصل. وصرت اليوم كاهنا لرعية فرنسية في كالكيري ولرعية كلدانية  ايضا. كلاهما يختلفان في الطقوس والكرازات وفهم الحياة. ولكوني انا من  بيئة مشرقية من ارض حضارة واعيش اليوم حضارة مختلفة" .
 وأضاف الاعلامي  الاب فرمان  قائلا ان الجماعة التي صار كاهنا لهم، الجماعة الكلدانية  الشرقية  متمايلة بين خطين الاول روحي كنسي والثاني اصفاف قومي سياسي  بطريقة معلنة او غير معلنة، وبتنافر عشائري. وجلبت معها من العراق امراض  الغربة ومحاولة تحجيم دور الكاهن ودور الكنيسة في حياتهم.. معتقدين ان  الكاهن خادم اسرار فقط.  
 وتناول الاب فرمان الفرق الشاسع بين جالية  الشرقييين وبين الغربيين. فالمشرقيون لديهم استعدادات طيبة تلقائية،  والمواظبة الشماسية والجوق  لكن ايضا مختلطين مع الاخرين روتينيا بشكل مغلق  الى جانب ان الوسط الكنسي يصير وسط للتنافرات والمماحكات. فالحضور جماعي  تقليدي طقوسي وهناك من ينتبه وهناك من لا يعير اهمية لما يسمع. ونسبة منهم  من الذين يحبون الصلاة والتامل ومقاسمة الانجيل.
 في الكنيسة الغربية لا  ياتي المؤمنون بشكل عشائري بل فردي ينشدون السكينة والهدوء وراحة البال  والمصالحة مع الذات  والاخر ولكن بحسب استعداد كل واحد. وهم ايضا جماعة  لغوية واقلية من اغلبية يصيرون مع الوقت جماعة انتمائية تشبه العشائرية  وهكذا فليسوا بالمثالية التي قد نتصورها عندهم.
 واكد الاب الاعلامي نوئيل فرمان ان  الرسالة التي نقدمها لجماعة الشرقيين يعتبرونها تحصيل حاصل وتقبل من الاساس  بطريقة ان كل شيء مقبول ولا اعتراض عليه، فالجماعة تظهر وكأنها تسبح في جو  من القبول الايماني. وأضاف ان الجماعة عندما يحسون ان لارجعة للوطن ولا  اتصال مع الجذور والتراث الارض مع الوقت بعد تمسكهم بان يكون لهم كاهن من  جلدتهم، مع الوقت ستكون الجماعة بدون هذه الاحاسيس ولا تشعر ان هناك فرق   اذا كان اي كان اخر، اذا كان هذا الكاهن مجرد للاسرار ومن جانب اخر يستمرون  بتقاليد ورثوها من ابائهم شاءت الكنيسة ان تعطتها صبغة روحية كتقليد ذبائح  الشيرا. ونتيجة هذا صارت مناسبات لكانتونات عشائرية ترتقي الى عهد ما قبل  ابراهيم . 
 الجماعة الغربية  لها مشاكلها ايضا وخاصة  في كندا والفرنسيين خصوصا المهاجرين من كيبك الى غرب كندا. الكنيسة مكبلة  بالثورة الصامتة منذ الستينيات. ثورة ابتعاد عن الكنيسة ثورة ضد الاكليروس  الذين بحجة المحافظة على الديموغرافية كانوا يتدخلون في الحياة الزوجية  وتحديد عدد الاولاد.  امام هذا اكتسحت الجماعة راديكالية اصولية. لذا باتت  الكنيسة كل يوم تحاول تعديل طريقة حديثها وخطابها علها تجتذب ارضية مشتركة  مع الخط العلماني. 
 وجاء الاب نوئيل ببعض الامثلة كالتخوف من استخدام  عبارات اصيلة في الانجيل تحاشيا للوقوع في مسؤولية تندرج تحت ما يسمى  (politically correct  ). على سبيل المثال الزواني في مثل الابن الشاطر  يترجمونها الى عبارة البنات. وكذلك مثال العذارى يترجمونه الى لفظة  البنات. 
 هذه امثلة وغيرها تجعل الخطاب مع الغربيين  بالنسبة للكاهن الشرقي ينطلق من الصفر من البديهيات في الايمان الشرقي  ويضطر الكاهن الى اللجوء الى اساليب التاويل والشرح والتقديم بشكل يلفت  النظر الى التفكير ومتابعة تسلسل الموضوع.
 وقال الاب في محاضرته انه  لاحظ عند المشرقيين تنافس على الرعايا المشرقيين ليس تنافسا بناء. فالجماعة  مثلا في كالكيري كانوا يعرفون بعضهم البعض ويترددون الى كنيسة وفجأة تاتي  الكنائس الشرقية وتفتتح كنائس روم كاثوليك سريان كاثوليك موارنة وكلدان.  الشيء الذي يؤثر على التشتيت وضعف الخطاب الانجيلي بينما الحاجة الى تكون  هناك خدمة مشتركة. 
 وذكر الاب نوئيل حالة اخرى في مجتمعنا الشرقي في  الغرب مؤسفة وهي انقطاع عن الجذور وعدم التفكير في التعامل مع البلد كبلد  نقضي اوقاتا فيه نزوره بانتظام ندعمه وندعم المسيحيين الذين فيه. ويأتي  اليوم الذي يتم الاستغناء عن الحاجة الى الكاهن سواء في الزواج أوالعماذ  وغيره..  فالنظر الى العماذ مثلا اصبح بطريقة اخرى ويمارس لمسرة الاهل فقط  وليس ممارسته لعمقه الروحي وبقناعة ايمانية.
 وذكر الاب نوئيل بعض محاولاته ككاهن ترعرع  في بيئة مشرقية لتقديم الايمان وفق تجذره ووفق بيئة المسيح ولغته التي  فيها نشأ.. وقال :" نشجعهم لجعلهم يحسون ان تاريخ ايمانهم اطول ومتواصل مع  تاريخ المسيحية ويحسون بنكهة هذا الانتماء." 
 وتناول اخيرا الاب  المحاضر حالات اخرى  مثل تقديم المصطلحات التي يعيشها ويقوم في عيد الفصح  بترتيل الكلام الجوهري بلغته الام وجعل الغربيين ان يشعورا بانحداره من  بلاد بين النهرين ومن بقعة تنتمي الى البشرية الجديدة ما بعد نوح  والطوفان. 
 واختتم حديثه بقوله :" هذا ما جعلني اقدم مفهوم الكرازة في اطار حياة يسوع لفهمنا بيئتنا."
 واتيحت الفرصة للسادة الاحاضرين للاستفسار وطرح الاسئلة التي تناولها  المحاضر بالتناوب للاجابة عنها باسهاب. هذا وكان الاستاذ غازي ميخائيل مدير  مكتب قناة عشتار الفضائية حاضرا لنقل المحاضرة كاملة بكاميرته. 

 اعلام تفقتا 
 عادل دنو


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أغسطس 2017)

*عودة 60 عائلة الى بلدة كرمليس في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - السومرية نيوز/
 أعلنت الرابطة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم، الاثنين، عن عودة 60 عائلة كلدانية الى بلدة كرمليس في سهل نينوى.

 وقال رئيس الرابطة صفاء صباح هندي في حديث لـ السومرية نيوز، "لقد بلغ عدد  العوائل الكرمليسية العائدة الى بلدة كرمليس التابعة لسهل نينوى 60  عائلة"، مبيناً أن "مكتب اعادة إعمار كرمليس التابع للرابطة الكلدانية انجز  اعمار بيوتهم".

 وأضاف "قامت خورنة مار أدي الكلدانية بتهيئة  كنيسة العذراء مريم للصلاة والاحتفالات"، مشدداً أن "مكتب إعمار كرمليس  مستمر بعمليات تصليحات التكسرات في شبكة المياه وتقديم العون لفرق الكهرباء  التي تقوم بإصلاح شبكة الكهرباء".
 وأكد هندي "استمرار عودة العوائل لمحال سكناها الاصلية وطي مرحلة النزوح"، معتبراً أن "المسيحيين في نينوى تعرضوا الى خسائر كبيرة".


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أغسطس 2017)

*تحرير المختطفة من ابناء شعبنا لدى داعش رنا بهنام عيسو من قبل القوات الأمنية في تلعفر*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - وكالات/
 حررت القوات الأمنية المختطفة لدى داعش  رنا بهنام عيسو خلال عمليات تحرير قضاء تلعفر من براثن تنظيم داعش الإرهابي  حيث كانت رنا مختطفة منذ اكثر من ثلاث سنوات، مع فتيات ايزيديات اخريات.
 وتمَّ تسليم المختطفة إلى الأب يونان حنو وكيل مطران الموصل وكركوك وإقليم كوردستان والأب مجيد عطالله وشقيق المختطفة وإبن عمها.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أغسطس 2017)

*اجتماع البطريرك ساكو مع أساقفة الولايات المتحدة الكلدان والمدبر الرسولي لكندا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 المطران باسيليوس يلدو
 اجتمع صباح يوم الاثنين 28 اب 2017 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بأساقفة الولايات المتحدة الامريكية  والمدبر الرسولي لكندا لاطلاعهم على الأوضاع في العراق والتطورات الأخيرة  في قضية تحرير الأراضي العراقية وسير عملية إعمار بلداتنا الكلدانية  والمسيحية لتمكين العائلات المهجرة من العودة، وأيضا موضوع استفتاء إقليم  كوردستان وتداعيات كل هذه التطورات على الوجود المسيحي.
 كذلك ناقشوا  التحديات الراعوية في ابرشياتنا الكلدانية في الولايات الامريكية وكند.  ودعا غبطته الى اعتماد العقلانية والحكمة والقوانين الكنسية. وهدف اللقاء  الى ترسيخ الجماعية الأسقفية في حمل الهم المشترك مع البطريركية.

 حضر اللقاء فضلا عن غبطة البطريرك ومعاونه المطران باسيليوس يلدو،  الأساقفة جبرائيل كساب، شليمون وردوني، سرهد جمو، باوي سورو، فرنسيس قلابات  وعمانوئيل شليطا وغاب المطران إبراهيم إبراهيم لاسباب صحية، وطلب غبطته  الصلاة من اجله لدوام الصحة والعافية.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أغسطس 2017)

*اليوم الثاني من زيارة البطريرك ساكو الى سان دييكو – كاليفورنيا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 المطران باسيليوس يلدو
 بدأ اليوم الثاني من الزيارة الراعوية  لابرشية مار بطرس صباح الاحد 27 اب 2017  بترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو القداس الالهي في كاتدرائية مار بطرس الرسول في سان  دييكو بمشاركة السادة الاساقفة: مار شليمون وردوني، مار سرهد جمو، مار  عمانوئيل شليطا ومار باوي سورو، وحضور عدد من الاباء الكهنة والاخوات  الراهبات وجمع غفير من مؤمني الكنيسة. وفي ختام القداس منح غبطته والاساقفة  البركة الاخيرة وبعدها استمع الى اسئلة المؤمنين.
 مساءاً ترأس غبطته  القداس الالهي في كنيسة مار ميخا – الكهون بمشاركة السادة الاساقفة  والمونسنيور صبري عزيز راعي الخورنة وعدد من الاباء الكهنة وحضره جمع كبير  من ابناء الخورنة. وبعد البركة الختامية استمع غبطته الى اسئلة المؤمنين  ومقترحاتهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أغسطس 2017)

*المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية تستقبل المدير العام لشؤون المسيحيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار المدير العام لشؤون المسيحيين الأستاذ  خالد ألبير يرافقه السيد مريوان النقشبندي مدير العلاقات في وزارة الأوقاف  والشؤون الدينية، صباح يوم الاثنين 28-8-2017، المديرية العامة للثقافة  والفنون السريانية.
  وكان باستقباله المدير العام للثقافة  والفنون السريانية الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل، وبحث الجانبان فحوى الكتاب  الذي ورد إلى المديريتين من دائرة العلاقات الخارجية في حكومة إقليم  كوردستان، بخصوص المتحف المزمع فتحه في مدينة واشنطن الأميركية، ومدى  إمكانية مساهمة المديريتين في هذا المتحف الخاص بالكتاب المقدس.
  بعدها وُدع الوفد الضيف بالحفاوة نفسها التي أُستقبل بها، واتفق الجانبان على ضرورة الزيارات المتبادلة والعمل المشترك وتفعيلهما.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أغسطس 2017)

*مع المطران بشار وردة إغاثة المهجرين في إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 حوار أجراه الاب نويل فرمان – مالبورن استراليا
 المُقدمة
 خلال إجازة لزيارة استراليا لأول مرة،  توفرت فرصة مؤاتية للقاء المطران بشار وردة، خلال زيارته الى مدينة ملبورن  التي فيها أعداد غفيرة من مسيحيي العراق. وإذ نزلنا كلانا في ضيافة كريمة  للاب كمال ورده راعي كنيسة مريم العذراء حافظة الزروع للكلدان في ملبورن،  كانت السانحة لاجراء هذه الحوار عن موضوع المهجرين، في هامش محاضرة مستفيضة  قدمها سيادته عن الموضوع عينه.  وبدأت بالسؤال:
 من أجل عيش كريم للمُهجّر قسراً: سكن ... تعليم ... رعاية صحية
 الاب نويل: هل لنا أن نعرف ما هي الجهات التي عملت في موضوع التعامل مع المهجرين اذا سلطنا الضوء على نشاط ابرشية اربيل في العراق؟
 المطران بشار: أود أولا التأكيد على أن  كثيرين عملوا من أجل التخفيف من صعوبات النازحين: غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو، وإيبارشياتنا الكلدانيات الموصل وكركوك وألقوش وزاخو  والعمادية، كذلك إيبارشيات الموصل للسريان الكاثوليك والأرثدوكس،  والرهبانيات وجماعات كثيرة. إجتهدوا جميعا للوقوف إلى جانب النازحين في  محنتهم.
 س: نود أن نعرف بعض التفاصيل بشأن تعامل الابرشية مع هذا الحدث؟
 المطران بشار: نعم ممكن أن أخصص حديثي  اليوم عن نشاط إيبارشيّتنا وبرامج الإغاثة التي تقدمها منذ بدء الأزمة كوني  مطلّع على تفاصيلها أكثر، شاكرا الجميع على جهودهم.
 عندما وصلت قافلة مؤمنينا المهجرون قسراً  من سهل نينوى إلى بلدة عنكاوا ليلة السابع من شهر آب 2014، طرقوا أبواب  الكنائس لتأويهم، وخلال ساعات قصيرة أكتضّت كاتدرائية مار يوسف الكلدانية  في مزار عنكاوا (720 عائلة)، ومزار مارت شموني( 750 عائلة)، ومزار مار  إيليا (125 عائلة)، وكنيسة مار كوركيس بالعوائل المُهجرة قسراً، وقمنا،  وبمساعدة محافظ اربيل السيّد نوزاد هادي والسيّد فهمي بابكا بفتح مراكز  أخرى مثل "نادي الشباب الرياضي (217 عائلة) و11 مدرسة حكومية في بلدة  عنكاوا (1200 عائلة)، كما وفتحت منظمات المجتمع المدني والأحزاب المسيحية  في عنكاوا مراكزها ومقرّاتها لإستقبال العوائل، إضافة إلى توجيه العوائل  للسكن في أبنية غير متكملّة في بلدة عنكاوا، فيما نزحت عوائل أخرى إلى  شقلاوة وديانا. وقُمنا بمفاتحة السيّد نزار حنا فخصص لنا بناية في مجمعه  التجاري في شيخ الله وسط أربيل لإسكان 250 عائلة ووفّر لها الماء والكهرباء  ولغاية اليوم مجاناً، وكما ووجهنا نداءً إلى العوائل المسيحية في عنكاوا  لإستقبال النازحين وإستجابت العديد من العوائل لهذا النداء.
 س: كيف كان وقع الحدث على الاكليروس والمؤمنين في اربيل؟
 المطران بشار: لم نكن مستعدين لمواجهة هذه  الأزمة والتي شكلّت صدمة كبيرة للجميع إكليروساً ومؤمنين، وعمل البطاركة  والأساقفة والكهنة والرهبان والراهبات لمرافقة المؤمنين والإصغاء إلى  معاناتهم، والعمل على التخفيف منها إعتمادا على المساعدات التي كانت تصل  الكنائس، غير متناسين الحضور الرعوي والروحي مع المهجرين منذ الساعات  الأولى للتهجير. هنا، نوجّه تحية لكل الكهنة والرهبات والراهبات الذين  رافقوا مؤمنينا في هذه المحنة وتواجدوا معهم في المخيمات وتقاسموا صعوبات  حياة التهجير.
 س: هل تحدثنا بشيء عن إستجابة الإيبارشية
 المطران بشار: إجتمع بطاركة الكنائس  المعنية مع مطارنة الموصل وشُكلّت "لجنة الإغاثة الأسقفية"، ضمّت أساقفة  الموصل: سيادة المطران أميل نونا، وسيادة المطران بطرس موشي وسيادة المطران  داود شرف وسيادة المطران طيمثاوس الشماني، وأسقف أربيل للكلدان: سيادة  المطران بشّار وردة. مهمة هذه اللجنة كانت: متابعة شؤون الإغاثة للنازحين،  وتم تكليف سيادة المطران أميل نونا بإدارة شؤون اللجنة، فكانت هناك مشاريع  مشتركة لخدمة النازحين، إضافة إلى مبادرات خاصّة بكل كنيسة، فهناك تبرعات  تُرسل لخدمة "النازحين" جميعاً، مع إمكانية إرسال تبرعات "لكنيسة محددة".
 س: تحت اية مظلة عملت الابرشية؟
 المطران بشار: عملنا كإيبارشية تحت مظلّة  "لجنة الإغاثة الأسقفية"، وإعتمدنا في الأيام الأولى على التبرعات المالية  والعينية التي كانت تصلنا من مؤمنينا في بلدة عنكاوا، ثم بدأت الكنائس  وجمعيات الإغاثة الكاثوليكية، إضافة إلى جمعيات ومنظمات حكومية (جمعية  الهلال الأحمر الإماراتية)، وغير حكومية والتي بدأت بالتوافد وتقديم  المساعدات للمهجرين التي أشرفت على إداراتها في بدء الأزمة جمعية الرحمة  الخيرية الكلدانية في الإيبارشية، وخصصنا قاعة مدرسة مار قرداغ الأهلية  الدولية مركزاً لها.
 س: كيف تبرمج نشاط الابرشية؟
 المطران بشار: قامت مجموعة من شبيبة  الإيبارشية وبإشراف الأبوين سالم ساكا وريّان عطو بإعداد قاعدة بيانات  متكاملة عن جميع العوائل المهجرّة إلى أربيل ضمّت 13200 عائلة  خلال  الأسابيع الأولى للتهجير وقدمت هذه البيانات لكل المنظمات مجانا رغبة من  الإيبارشية في مساعدة هذه المنظمات لتوفير ما يلزم من احتياجات للمهجرين.  وكما حرصت شبيبة الايبارشية على التواجد مع المهجرين وإقامة أنشطة تعليمية  وترفيهية لمختلف المراحل العمرية.
 أشرفت الأخوات الراهبات على توزيع وهدايا  عديد الميلاد لسنة 2014 المُقدمة من جمعية الكنيسة المتألمة، فيما أشرفت  الأخوات الراهبات بنات مريم الكلدانيات على توزيع الكسوة الشتوية المٌقدمة  من إيبارشية مار توما الكلدانية في ميشغان (كانون الأول 2014)، وهدايا عيد  الميلاد لسنة 2015 المُقدمة من فرسان كولمبوس في الويلايات المتحدّة  الأمريكية. وأعدّ دير مار يوسف للإبتداء لراهبات بنات مريم كورس تعليمي في  صيف 2015 لطلبة مرحلة الابتدائية والمتوسطة بمشاركة من راهبات ميشغان  ومعلمي التعليم المسيحي.
 غياب الحكومة المركزية
 س: وماذا عن موقف الحكومة المركزية وحكومة الاقليم؟
 المطران بشار: كل هذا في غياب واضح  للحكومة المركزية عن تمويل ودعم أنشطة الإغاثة. ومع أن حكومة أقليم  كوردستان قدّمت كل التسهيلات الممكن للنازحين، وفتحت الحدود لهم، وسهلّت  إجراءات الإقامة، وواصلت في تقديم العون اللوجستي لهم، إلا أن الأزمة  الإقتصادية حالت دون تقديم المعونات المالية لهم.
 س: هل كان ثمة مراكز اغاثة متخصصة، كما نسمع عن ذلك في البلدان المنكوبة؟
 لمطران بشار: عملت اللجنة مع ممثلي 26  مركز إغاثي في أربيل، فكانت هناك لقاءات شبه يومية في دار مطرانية الكلدان  في أربيل مع مسوؤلي المراكز للإصغاء إلى "الحاجات" وتنسيق الفعاليّات،  وتوجيهِ المعنيين حولها. وكان ممثلوا المراكز يُقدمون وصولات الصرف إلى  سكرتارية اللجنة لتقدقيق الحسابات وصرفها، ويتوجهون يومياً إلى مخزن جمعية  الرحمة الخيرية الكلدانية في مدرسة مار قرداخ الدولية لإستلام الحصص  الغذائية ومواد التنظيف.
 س: وهل بقي الموضوع تحت مظلة الاغاثة الاسقفية؟
 المطرن بشار: كلا فقد تم حلّ لجنة الإغاثة الأسقفية في شهر آذار 2015، وعملت كل كنيسة في رعائة مؤمنيها.
 س: كان عمل لجنة الاغاثة الاسقفية، حقلا عمليا للتعايش المسكوني، في المستوى المدني، بأي هدف تم حل اللجنة؟
 المطران بشار: ارتأى مسؤولو الكنائس، أن  العمل بنحو مستقل، سيأتي بفائدة أكثر، فاحترمنا رأيهم، برغم تحفظنا على  الاسباب، وبالفعل فإن العمل المستقل لم يأتي بنتائج متميزة.
 لكننا، وكإيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية،  واصلنا العمل مع جميع الكنائس والمؤسسات الخيرية بما فيها إيبارشيّاتنا  الكلدانية في الخارج والتي أرسلت وفي أكثر من مناسبة دعماً مالياً مُخصصاً  لعوائلنا الكلدانية أذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: إيبارشية مار توما  في أستراليا، إيبارشية مار توما في ديترويت- ميشغان، إيبارشية مار بطرس في  سانيتياغو.
 س: بماذا بدأت أنشطة الاغاثة من لدن إيبارشية اربيل، خصوصا وأن مثل هذا التحول الديمغرافي قد يتسبب قبل كل شيء بأزمة مياه؟
 المطران بشار: قبل كل شيء، وللتخفيف من  أزمة المياه في بلدة عنكاوا، قامت مديرية الماء والمجاري في بلدة عنكاوا  ومن خلال الإيبارشية وبدعم مالي من مجلس أساقفة إيطاليا بحفر أربعة آبار  للمياة الجوفية في صيف 2015.
 السكن
 س: كيف كانت الجهود في مجال الايواء
 المطران بشار: مع نهاية الشهر الأول،  وقُرب بدء العام الدراسي وإستعداداً لفصل الشتاء كان على اللجنة إخلاء  المدراس من ساكنيها للسماح للطلبة بالدراسة ورفع الخيم من الحدائق العامّة  ومن حدائق الكنائس، فشرع سيادة المطران أميل نونا بالبحث عن بدائل للسكن،  فتم تأجير مجمعّ عيون أربيل في بلدة عنكاوا لسكن العوائل المهجّرة من بلدة  كرمليس والتي كانت تسكن في مبنى غير مكتمَل وتم تكليف الأب ثابتّ بولس  للإهتمام بشؤون المركز ورعاية شؤون العوائل الكلداينة المهجرة والساكنة في  محافظة أربيل، كما وقُمنا بتأجير بيوت سكنية في مجمّع أوزال وفي عنكاوا وفي  مجمّع كنجان ومجمّع دروازا، إضافة إلى نصب كرفانات في مجمع نادي الشباب  الرياضي (المركز البرازيلي) ومزار مار إيليا ومجمع إشتي 1 وعنكاوا 1.
 ومع توفر التخصيصات المالية تم إفراغ   مجمع نادي الشباب الرياضي (المركز البرازيلي) ومزار مار إيليا ومجمع إشتي 1  وعنكاوا 1 من ساكنيها وتحويلهم إلى بيوت نظامية. اليوم لدينا مجمّع سكني  (كرفانات) واحد فقط من أصل 26 مركز.
 يُشرِف على البرنامج السيّد شوان حنّا مع  كادر من شبيبة الإيبارشية، بدعم مالي من: جمعية الكنيسة المتألمة، مجلس  أساقفة إيطاليا، فرسان كولمبس وتبرعات متفرقة من أبرشيات وكنائس كلدانية.
 يستفيد من البرنامج 2416 عائلة في بيوت  مؤجّرة على نفقة الإيبارشية (بدعم الجمعيات الخيرية الكاثوليكية) فيما  تستفيد 5033 عائلة ومنذ الأول من شهر كانون الثاني 2016، من دعم مالي  يتراوح ما بين 100- 150 $ شهرياً. 75%  من كنيسة السريان الكاثوليك، و15%  من كنيسة السريان الأرذدوكس و10% من الكلدان.
 التعليم
 س: هذا كان عن السكن، وتوالت الاسابيع والاشهر، على العدوان الداعشي، ليتخذ طابع المدى البعيد، كيف تم التعامل في مجال التعليم؟
 المطران بشار: قمنا، وبالتعاون المباشر مع  السيّد فهمي صليوا بابكا مدير تربية أطراف أربيل بفتح 12 مدارسة للطلبة  المهجرين من الموصل وسهل نينوى. قدّمت الإيبارشية 4 أراضي تابعة لأوقاف  الإيبارشية لبناء مراكز تعليمية: مدسة البشارة (حي 128 في عنكاوا)، مدرسة  مريمانا (حي مار قرداغ في عنكاوا) ومجمّع دراسي لجامعة الحمدانية (حي 147  في عنكاوا) ومجمع دراسي مجاور القرية اللبنانية (حي 147 في عنكاوا).
 شُيدّت هذه المدارس بمساهمة متميزة من  جمعية الكنيسة المتألمة (7 مدارس في أربيل ودهوك)، ومجلس أساقفة إيطاليا،  ولوفرودوريان وأبرشية مار توما الكلدانية في ديترويت- مشيغان، ومن مجلس  أساقفة هنغاريا.
 السّلة الغذائية
 س: ماء وسكن وتعليم لأناس لا مورد لهم، كيف كان التعامل مع أعاشتهم؟
 المطران بشار: كلّفت لجنة الإغاثة  الأسقفية جميعة الرحمة الرحمة الكلدانية في أربيل بإدارة المخزن الخاص  بالغذاء ومواد التنظيف، وفتحت الجمعية المخزن في قاعة مدرسة مار قرداخ في  عنكاوا. وتم تمويل المُشتريات من لجنة الإغاثة الأسقفية إضافة وقبول  التبرعات العينية من المتبرعين من الأفراد والجمعيات، ومُساهمة جمعية  الهلال الأحمر الإماراتية بمتابعة سعادة السيّد راشد المنصوري القنصل  الإماراتي العام في أربيل.
 كانت مراكز الإغاثة تستلم حصتّها اليومية  من الأغذية مواد التنظيف، وقامت جمعية الرحمة الكلدانية بتوثيق تفاصيل  الإستلام والتسليم في سجّلات محفوظة في أرشيف الجمعية.
             بدأت الإيبارشية ومنذ حزيران  2015، وبإشراف لجنة من العلمانين بإدارة السيدّ فهمي بابكا بتوزيع سلّة  غذائية لكل عائلة مهجّرة بقيمة 57- 58 $ تتضمن نواد غذائية وتنظيف منزلي.
 توزع اللجنة 11,800 سلّة غذائية شهرية  بدعم من مؤسسة الكنيسة المتألمة وفرسان كولمبوس، ونقوم بمساعدة عوائلنا  النازحة في ألقوش وبعض العوائل الإيزيدية أيضاً التي تسكن بجوار عوائلنا  النازحة.
 الطبابة – عيادة مار يوسف الخيرية
 س: بعد ما تم تناوله من خدمات، نود أن تسلط الضوء على جانب حيوي آخر وهو حاجة المهجرين الى  خدمات طبية،
 المطران بشار: قامت مجموعة من شبيبتنا  بفتح عيادة خيرية في كنيسة مار يوسف لمعالجة المرضى، وسرعان ما تطوّرت من  غرفة في مجمع الكاتدرائية إلى عيادة مار يوسف الخيرية، خلف مدرسة مار قرداخ  في عنكاوا. تطوّع 12 طبيب أخصائي، و12 طبيب عام، و8 صيدلاني و3طلبة من  المجموعة الطبيّة للعمل في العيادة التي تُشرِف عليها راهبات الصليب  المُقدس. تستقبل العيادة 120- 150 حالة يومية، وجرى التنسيق مع عيادة مارت  شموني الخيري على أن تقُدِم عياة مار يوسف الحيرية الدواء لـ 2700 مريض من  ذوي الأمراض المزمنة. ويعتمد المركز على التبرعات المالية والعينية حصراً  والتي تُقدر بـ 42,000 $ شهرياً. ويجري حاليا تطوير العيادة لتضم أقسام  جديدة تتناسب ومتطلّبات المرحلة.
 مركز الاسقفي للإرشاد الراعوي
 س: لا بدّ وأنه كانت ثمة حاجة الى الرعاية الانسانية:
 المطران بشار: لمتابعة الحالات النفسية  الناتجة من جرّاء هذه الأزمة  والذي أسس بجهود الأب دوكلس البازي لمتابعة  مثل هذه الحالات الخاصّة وتقديم العون النفسي والإجتماعي، وقد قدّم دورات  تدريبية عديدة للكوادر العاملة مع النازحين.
 النشاط الإعلامي
 س: ضمن الماكنة الاعلامية للتعامل مع الرأي العام العالمي، كيف كان النشاط الاعلامي؟
 المطران بشار: من أجل إيصال معاناة  النازحين والتحديّات التي يواجهونها، وللحصول على الدعم المالي لرعاية  حاجتهم قمنا بزيارات عديدة إلى بلدان العالم للتعريف بحجم المعاناة  وقسوتها، وضرورة وقوف المجتمع الدولي لاسيما دول القرار مع النازحين في هذه  المرحلة.
 لهذه الزيارات أهمية كبيرة، فمع طول أزمة  النزوح وحدوث أزمات وكوارث إنسانية في مناطق متعددة في العالم، يتحول  إهتمام الجمعيات ومنظمات الإغاثة نحوه، مما يعني نيسان موضوع المهجرين في  أربيل، لذلك كان لزما علينا القيام بهذه الزيارات المتعبة من أجل ديمومة  إيصال الدعم المالي لبرامج الإغاثة، وتذكير الجميع بأن الأزمة مازالت  مستمرة والحاجة إلى الدعم بالغة الأهمية.
 كما وإستقبلنا العديد من الوفود الكنيسة  والحكومية في دار المطرانية، إضافة إلى العديد من المقابلات في الصحف  والإذاعات وشاشات التلفاز المحلية وألأجنبة.

 الدعم المالي لبرامج الإغاثة
 س: بقي أن نعرف شيئا عن عن مصادر التمويل.
 المطران بشار: ساهمت العديد من الجمعيات  الخيرية الكاثوليكية وكنائس كلدانية ورهبانيات بتخصيصات مالية لدعم برامج  الإغاثة أعلاه، بعد تقديم طلبات أصولية تتوافق وحاجات النازحين، وتوثيق  الحسابات الخاصّة بكل مشروع وتقديقها لدى مكتب حسابات قانوني.
 وصلت قيمة الدعم المالي لبرمج الإغاثة إلى  أكثر من 44,872,345.48 $ لغاية شهر حزيران الماضي، وتصدرت جمعية الكنيسة  المتألمة القائمة يليها فرسان كولمبس ثم مجلس أساقفة إيطاليا والقائمة تضمن  60 جهة متبرعة. علماً أن بعضاً من هذه الجمعيات قد أرسل مبالغ إلى  إيبارشيات وكنائس ورهبانيات محلية لدعم برامج الإغاثة التي تُشرِف عليها.   
 س: سيادة مار بشار وردة، كيف تلخص مساعي الكنيسة تجاه نكبة التهجير القسري:
 المطران بشار: سعت الكنيسة إذاً منذ بدء  عملية التهجير القسري في حزيران – آب 2014 إلى مرافقة العوائل المسيحية  المهجرة من الموصل سهل نينوى:
 أولا للتخفيف من معاناتها وتوفير سبل الحياة الكريمة لها وفق الإمكانيات المتوفرة لها،
 وأيضا من أجل الحفاظ على الوجود المسيحي  في العراق، وذلك بتوفير المسكن والمأكل والتعليم والصحة. وشكل توفير كل هذه  المستلزمات تحديا كبيرًا تطلّب زيارات وجهودا مضنية من خلال حضور  المؤتمرات والتعريف بحجم المعاناة التي يعيشها مسيحيوا العراق، وأثمر ذلك  في مواصلة الكنائس والجمعيات الكاثوليكية في دعم برامج الإغاثة بأكثر من 36  مليون دولار، والتي أسهمت في الحفاظ على أكثر من 14000 عائلة (من أصل  20000 عائلة تم تهجيرها من مدينة الموصل وسهل نينوى في حزيران – آب 2017).
 ما بعد داعش
 س: في نيسان 2016 لدى تواجدي في  البطريركية في بغداد، تهيأ لي أن السفير الامريكي في العراق، ستيورات جونز،  كان واحدا من اولئك مخططي الحروب، فتحدث خلال لقائه بغبطة البطريرك،  للعدّة التي يعدونها لاسقاط داعش. وانتظرنا أشهر عديدة، وكأن مدة تواجد  داعش كانت محسوبة الى أجل محددة، وهكذا رتبت القوى العظمى هزيمة داعش بدماء  عراقية غزيرة، وبدمار شامل للبنية التحتية، ماذا يا ترى بعد ما سمي  بالتحرير؟
 المطران بشار: كما يعلم الجميع أن قرانا  المسيحية في سهل نينوى حُررت منذ تشرين ثاني 2016، وكانت المفاجئة في حجم  الدمار الذي لحق بها. معظم منازلها سرقت وهدم بعضها بسبب العمليات  العسكرية، مثلما أحرفت العديد من الكنائس والأديرة. وتراواح حجم الدمار من  بين 20% في بعض القرى إلى 80% في فرى أخرى.
 ومن أجل الإسراع في عملية إعادة الإعمار،  وبمساعدة فنية وإستشارية من قبل جمعية الكنيسة المتألمة، شكلت "لجنة إعمار  نينوى" من قبل السادة الأساقفة المعنيين، يعاونهم في الإدارة حلقة من كهنة  ومختصين في شؤون الإعمار.
 قامت هذه اللجنة بعملية مسح شامل على  القرى وفق معايير متفق عليها، وتم إحصاء 14000 ألف منزل في قرى تلسقف  وباطنايا وباقوفا وقره قوش وكرمليس وبرطلة وبعشيقة. صنفت الدور إلى ثلاث  مستويات نظرا لحجم الدمار الذي لحق بها. وقدرت عملية إعادة تأهيل هذه  المنازل ب262 مليون دولار. وستبدأ حملة تضامن على صعيد الكنائس والمنظمات  الدولية من أجل الإسراع توفير التخصيصات المالية اللازمة لهذا الغرض.
 تحديات العودة:
 س: سيادة المطران، ما هي التحدّيات التي تمخضت عنها هذه المرحلة الجديدة؟
 المطران بشار: اليوم نواجه تحديات أخرى:
 - مع أن العمليات العسكرية إنتهت في معظم  مناطق الموصل إلا أن عمليات التمشيط وتصفية جيوب داعش مازالت متواصلة، غير  متناسين أن لبعض منها دوافع طائفية، والتي تلقي بضلالها على العملية  السياسية برمّتها. هناك مخاوف حقيقية من عمليات إنتقام طائفي وتطهير عرقي  لاسيما وأن الموصل تعد حاظنة للكثير من الجماعات المتطرفة. هذا يمنع  عوائلنا المسيحية من العودة إلى مدينة الموصل والتي دمّر جانبها الأيمن  بشكل تام، ويبقى جانيها الأيسر غير آمن للعودة.
 - ما زال الخطاب الطائفي هو الطاغي على  المشهد السياسي في العراق، وعلى الرغم من الأحداث الدموية والكارثية التي  شهدها العراق والتي كلّفت العراق الكثير منها دمار ثلاث محافظات سنيّة  وتشريد الملايين وهدر المليارات، إلا أن الجميع يعرف أننا لم نتعلّم الدرس  بعد.
 - عدم وضوح الرؤية السياسية لتبعية مناطق  سهل نينوى والتي لنا فيها قرى مهمّة. هناك صراع ما بين بغداد وأربيل لضم  هذه المناطق تحت سيطرتها، وينقسم المسيحيون حول هذا الموضوع أيضا. ويشكل  هذا الأمر تحديا كبيرا أمام عوائلنا التي لم تقرر العودة بعدُ.
 س: وماذا عن تحدّيات الوضع الأمني؟
 المطران بشار: أجل هناك تواجد العديد من  الجماعات المسلحة في بعض من قرانا المسيحية والمتباينة في تبعيتها  السياسية، ووصل الأمر إلى المواجهة المسلحة بين الفصائل المسيحية نفسها،  وهذا يعطي رسالة غير آمنة لعوائلنا.
 كما أن هناك الكثير من الألغام في الحقول وداخل بعض الدور السكنية، وتحتاج هذه إلى فرق متخصصة لإزالتها.
 س: من الشائع أن حوافر التخصيصات المالية، تختلف في وقت الحروب وما بعدها، كيف هو الحال في مرحلة ما بعد داعش:
 المطران بشار: أجل هناك عدم توفّر  التخصيصات المالية الكافية لإعادة إعمار البنية التحتيّة والتي كانت تعاني  الكثير قبل 2014، فالطرق والمدارس والمستشفيات في حالة يرثى لها، ناهيك عن  وجود حيتان الفساد والذي يمنع الكثير من الدول من المساهمة في الإعمار.
 وهناك ايضا عدم توفر التخصيصات المالية  الكافية للمساعدة في إعمار المنازل من قبل الحكومة أو المنظمات الدولية.  فما زالت الكنيسة هي المساهم المتميز في هذا المجال، وقمنا يجمع 400 ألف  دولار لإعمار المنازل في قرية تلسقف والتي سهلّت العودة 700 عائلة، إضافة  إلى تبرع جمهورية هنغاريا بمبلغ مليوني يورو لنفس الغرض. علماً أنها قدمت  مليوني يورو للسريان الكاثوليك وللسريان الأرثدوكس. وحصلنا مؤخرا على مبلغ  مليوني دولار أمريكي لإعادة إعمار كرمليس.
 الاب نويل: شكرا سيادة المطران بشّار متّي  وردة، رئيس أساقفة إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية ونأمل أن ما حققته الكنيسة  وذوي الارادة الصالحة خلال نكبة العدوان الداعشي، يتحقق ايضا بعون الرب في  مرحلة العودة والاستقرار.
 مالبورن استراليا 19 آب 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أغسطس 2017)

*مع المطران بشار وردة إغاثة المهجرين في إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 حوار أجراه الاب نويل فرمان – مالبورن استراليا
 المُقدمة
 خلال إجازة لزيارة استراليا لأول مرة،  توفرت فرصة مؤاتية للقاء المطران بشار وردة، خلال زيارته الى مدينة ملبورن  التي فيها أعداد غفيرة من مسيحيي العراق. وإذ نزلنا كلانا في ضيافة كريمة  للاب كمال ورده راعي كنيسة مريم العذراء حافظة الزروع للكلدان في ملبورن،  كانت السانحة لاجراء هذه الحوار عن موضوع المهجرين، في هامش محاضرة مستفيضة  قدمها سيادته عن الموضوع عينه.  وبدأت بالسؤال:
 من أجل عيش كريم للمُهجّر قسراً: سكن ... تعليم ... رعاية صحية
 الاب نويل: هل لنا أن نعرف ما هي الجهات التي عملت في موضوع التعامل مع المهجرين اذا سلطنا الضوء على نشاط ابرشية اربيل في العراق؟
 المطران بشار: أود أولا التأكيد على أن  كثيرين عملوا من أجل التخفيف من صعوبات النازحين: غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو، وإيبارشياتنا الكلدانيات الموصل وكركوك وألقوش وزاخو  والعمادية، كذلك إيبارشيات الموصل للسريان الكاثوليك والأرثدوكس،  والرهبانيات وجماعات كثيرة. إجتهدوا جميعا للوقوف إلى جانب النازحين في  محنتهم.
 س: نود أن نعرف بعض التفاصيل بشأن تعامل الابرشية مع هذا الحدث؟
 المطران بشار: نعم ممكن أن أخصص حديثي  اليوم عن نشاط إيبارشيّتنا وبرامج الإغاثة التي تقدمها منذ بدء الأزمة كوني  مطلّع على تفاصيلها أكثر، شاكرا الجميع على جهودهم.
 عندما وصلت قافلة مؤمنينا المهجرون قسراً  من سهل نينوى إلى بلدة عنكاوا ليلة السابع من شهر آب 2014، طرقوا أبواب  الكنائس لتأويهم، وخلال ساعات قصيرة أكتضّت كاتدرائية مار يوسف الكلدانية  في مزار عنكاوا (720 عائلة)، ومزار مارت شموني( 750 عائلة)، ومزار مار  إيليا (125 عائلة)، وكنيسة مار كوركيس بالعوائل المُهجرة قسراً، وقمنا،  وبمساعدة محافظ اربيل السيّد نوزاد هادي والسيّد فهمي بابكا بفتح مراكز  أخرى مثل "نادي الشباب الرياضي (217 عائلة) و11 مدرسة حكومية في بلدة  عنكاوا (1200 عائلة)، كما وفتحت منظمات المجتمع المدني والأحزاب المسيحية  في عنكاوا مراكزها ومقرّاتها لإستقبال العوائل، إضافة إلى توجيه العوائل  للسكن في أبنية غير متكملّة في بلدة عنكاوا، فيما نزحت عوائل أخرى إلى  شقلاوة وديانا. وقُمنا بمفاتحة السيّد نزار حنا فخصص لنا بناية في مجمعه  التجاري في شيخ الله وسط أربيل لإسكان 250 عائلة ووفّر لها الماء والكهرباء  ولغاية اليوم مجاناً، وكما ووجهنا نداءً إلى العوائل المسيحية في عنكاوا  لإستقبال النازحين وإستجابت العديد من العوائل لهذا النداء.
 س: كيف كان وقع الحدث على الاكليروس والمؤمنين في اربيل؟
 المطران بشار: لم نكن مستعدين لمواجهة هذه  الأزمة والتي شكلّت صدمة كبيرة للجميع إكليروساً ومؤمنين، وعمل البطاركة  والأساقفة والكهنة والرهبان والراهبات لمرافقة المؤمنين والإصغاء إلى  معاناتهم، والعمل على التخفيف منها إعتمادا على المساعدات التي كانت تصل  الكنائس، غير متناسين الحضور الرعوي والروحي مع المهجرين منذ الساعات  الأولى للتهجير. هنا، نوجّه تحية لكل الكهنة والرهبات والراهبات الذين  رافقوا مؤمنينا في هذه المحنة وتواجدوا معهم في المخيمات وتقاسموا صعوبات  حياة التهجير.
 س: هل تحدثنا بشيء عن إستجابة الإيبارشية
 المطران بشار: إجتمع بطاركة الكنائس  المعنية مع مطارنة الموصل وشُكلّت "لجنة الإغاثة الأسقفية"، ضمّت أساقفة  الموصل: سيادة المطران أميل نونا، وسيادة المطران بطرس موشي وسيادة المطران  داود شرف وسيادة المطران طيمثاوس الشماني، وأسقف أربيل للكلدان: سيادة  المطران بشّار وردة. مهمة هذه اللجنة كانت: متابعة شؤون الإغاثة للنازحين،  وتم تكليف سيادة المطران أميل نونا بإدارة شؤون اللجنة، فكانت هناك مشاريع  مشتركة لخدمة النازحين، إضافة إلى مبادرات خاصّة بكل كنيسة، فهناك تبرعات  تُرسل لخدمة "النازحين" جميعاً، مع إمكانية إرسال تبرعات "لكنيسة محددة".
 س: تحت اية مظلة عملت الابرشية؟
 المطران بشار: عملنا كإيبارشية تحت مظلّة  "لجنة الإغاثة الأسقفية"، وإعتمدنا في الأيام الأولى على التبرعات المالية  والعينية التي كانت تصلنا من مؤمنينا في بلدة عنكاوا، ثم بدأت الكنائس  وجمعيات الإغاثة الكاثوليكية، إضافة إلى جمعيات ومنظمات حكومية (جمعية  الهلال الأحمر الإماراتية)، وغير حكومية والتي بدأت بالتوافد وتقديم  المساعدات للمهجرين التي أشرفت على إداراتها في بدء الأزمة جمعية الرحمة  الخيرية الكلدانية في الإيبارشية، وخصصنا قاعة مدرسة مار قرداغ الأهلية  الدولية مركزاً لها.
 س: كيف تبرمج نشاط الابرشية؟
 المطران بشار: قامت مجموعة من شبيبة  الإيبارشية وبإشراف الأبوين سالم ساكا وريّان عطو بإعداد قاعدة بيانات  متكاملة عن جميع العوائل المهجرّة إلى أربيل ضمّت 13200 عائلة  خلال  الأسابيع الأولى للتهجير وقدمت هذه البيانات لكل المنظمات مجانا رغبة من  الإيبارشية في مساعدة هذه المنظمات لتوفير ما يلزم من احتياجات للمهجرين.  وكما حرصت شبيبة الايبارشية على التواجد مع المهجرين وإقامة أنشطة تعليمية  وترفيهية لمختلف المراحل العمرية.
 أشرفت الأخوات الراهبات على توزيع وهدايا  عديد الميلاد لسنة 2014 المُقدمة من جمعية الكنيسة المتألمة، فيما أشرفت  الأخوات الراهبات بنات مريم الكلدانيات على توزيع الكسوة الشتوية المٌقدمة  من إيبارشية مار توما الكلدانية في ميشغان (كانون الأول 2014)، وهدايا عيد  الميلاد لسنة 2015 المُقدمة من فرسان كولمبوس في الويلايات المتحدّة  الأمريكية. وأعدّ دير مار يوسف للإبتداء لراهبات بنات مريم كورس تعليمي في  صيف 2015 لطلبة مرحلة الابتدائية والمتوسطة بمشاركة من راهبات ميشغان  ومعلمي التعليم المسيحي.
 غياب الحكومة المركزية
 س: وماذا عن موقف الحكومة المركزية وحكومة الاقليم؟
 المطران بشار: كل هذا في غياب واضح  للحكومة المركزية عن تمويل ودعم أنشطة الإغاثة. ومع أن حكومة أقليم  كوردستان قدّمت كل التسهيلات الممكن للنازحين، وفتحت الحدود لهم، وسهلّت  إجراءات الإقامة، وواصلت في تقديم العون اللوجستي لهم، إلا أن الأزمة  الإقتصادية حالت دون تقديم المعونات المالية لهم.
 س: هل كان ثمة مراكز اغاثة متخصصة، كما نسمع عن ذلك في البلدان المنكوبة؟
 لمطران بشار: عملت اللجنة مع ممثلي 26  مركز إغاثي في أربيل، فكانت هناك لقاءات شبه يومية في دار مطرانية الكلدان  في أربيل مع مسوؤلي المراكز للإصغاء إلى "الحاجات" وتنسيق الفعاليّات،  وتوجيهِ المعنيين حولها. وكان ممثلوا المراكز يُقدمون وصولات الصرف إلى  سكرتارية اللجنة لتقدقيق الحسابات وصرفها، ويتوجهون يومياً إلى مخزن جمعية  الرحمة الخيرية الكلدانية في مدرسة مار قرداخ الدولية لإستلام الحصص  الغذائية ومواد التنظيف.
 س: وهل بقي الموضوع تحت مظلة الاغاثة الاسقفية؟
 المطرن بشار: كلا فقد تم حلّ لجنة الإغاثة الأسقفية في شهر آذار 2015، وعملت كل كنيسة في رعائة مؤمنيها.
 س: كان عمل لجنة الاغاثة الاسقفية، حقلا عمليا للتعايش المسكوني، في المستوى المدني، بأي هدف تم حل اللجنة؟
 المطران بشار: ارتأى مسؤولو الكنائس، أن  العمل بنحو مستقل، سيأتي بفائدة أكثر، فاحترمنا رأيهم، برغم تحفظنا على  الاسباب، وبالفعل فإن العمل المستقل لم يأتي بنتائج متميزة.
 لكننا، وكإيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية،  واصلنا العمل مع جميع الكنائس والمؤسسات الخيرية بما فيها إيبارشيّاتنا  الكلدانية في الخارج والتي أرسلت وفي أكثر من مناسبة دعماً مالياً مُخصصاً  لعوائلنا الكلدانية أذكر منها على سبيل المثال لا الحصر: إيبارشية مار توما  في أستراليا، إيبارشية مار توما في ديترويت- ميشغان، إيبارشية مار بطرس في  سانيتياغو.
 س: بماذا بدأت أنشطة الاغاثة من لدن إيبارشية اربيل، خصوصا وأن مثل هذا التحول الديمغرافي قد يتسبب قبل كل شيء بأزمة مياه؟
 المطران بشار: قبل كل شيء، وللتخفيف من  أزمة المياه في بلدة عنكاوا، قامت مديرية الماء والمجاري في بلدة عنكاوا  ومن خلال الإيبارشية وبدعم مالي من مجلس أساقفة إيطاليا بحفر أربعة آبار  للمياة الجوفية في صيف 2015.
 السكن
 س: كيف كانت الجهود في مجال الايواء
 المطران بشار: مع نهاية الشهر الأول،  وقُرب بدء العام الدراسي وإستعداداً لفصل الشتاء كان على اللجنة إخلاء  المدراس من ساكنيها للسماح للطلبة بالدراسة ورفع الخيم من الحدائق العامّة  ومن حدائق الكنائس، فشرع سيادة المطران أميل نونا بالبحث عن بدائل للسكن،  فتم تأجير مجمعّ عيون أربيل في بلدة عنكاوا لسكن العوائل المهجّرة من بلدة  كرمليس والتي كانت تسكن في مبنى غير مكتمَل وتم تكليف الأب ثابتّ بولس  للإهتمام بشؤون المركز ورعاية شؤون العوائل الكلداينة المهجرة والساكنة في  محافظة أربيل، كما وقُمنا بتأجير بيوت سكنية في مجمّع أوزال وفي عنكاوا وفي  مجمّع كنجان ومجمّع دروازا، إضافة إلى نصب كرفانات في مجمع نادي الشباب  الرياضي (المركز البرازيلي) ومزار مار إيليا ومجمع إشتي 1 وعنكاوا 1.
 ومع توفر التخصيصات المالية تم إفراغ   مجمع نادي الشباب الرياضي (المركز البرازيلي) ومزار مار إيليا ومجمع إشتي 1  وعنكاوا 1 من ساكنيها وتحويلهم إلى بيوت نظامية. اليوم لدينا مجمّع سكني  (كرفانات) واحد فقط من أصل 26 مركز.
 يُشرِف على البرنامج السيّد شوان حنّا مع  كادر من شبيبة الإيبارشية، بدعم مالي من: جمعية الكنيسة المتألمة، مجلس  أساقفة إيطاليا، فرسان كولمبس وتبرعات متفرقة من أبرشيات وكنائس كلدانية.
 يستفيد من البرنامج 2416 عائلة في بيوت  مؤجّرة على نفقة الإيبارشية (بدعم الجمعيات الخيرية الكاثوليكية) فيما  تستفيد 5033 عائلة ومنذ الأول من شهر كانون الثاني 2016، من دعم مالي  يتراوح ما بين 100- 150 $ شهرياً. 75%  من كنيسة السريان الكاثوليك، و15%  من كنيسة السريان الأرذدوكس و10% من الكلدان.
 التعليم
 س: هذا كان عن السكن، وتوالت الاسابيع والاشهر، على العدوان الداعشي، ليتخذ طابع المدى البعيد، كيف تم التعامل في مجال التعليم؟
 المطران بشار: قمنا، وبالتعاون المباشر مع  السيّد فهمي صليوا بابكا مدير تربية أطراف أربيل بفتح 12 مدارسة للطلبة  المهجرين من الموصل وسهل نينوى. قدّمت الإيبارشية 4 أراضي تابعة لأوقاف  الإيبارشية لبناء مراكز تعليمية: مدسة البشارة (حي 128 في عنكاوا)، مدرسة  مريمانا (حي مار قرداغ في عنكاوا) ومجمّع دراسي لجامعة الحمدانية (حي 147  في عنكاوا) ومجمع دراسي مجاور القرية اللبنانية (حي 147 في عنكاوا).
 شُيدّت هذه المدارس بمساهمة متميزة من  جمعية الكنيسة المتألمة (7 مدارس في أربيل ودهوك)، ومجلس أساقفة إيطاليا،  ولوفرودوريان وأبرشية مار توما الكلدانية في ديترويت- مشيغان، ومن مجلس  أساقفة هنغاريا.
 السّلة الغذائية
 س: ماء وسكن وتعليم لأناس لا مورد لهم، كيف كان التعامل مع أعاشتهم؟
 المطران بشار: كلّفت لجنة الإغاثة  الأسقفية جميعة الرحمة الرحمة الكلدانية في أربيل بإدارة المخزن الخاص  بالغذاء ومواد التنظيف، وفتحت الجمعية المخزن في قاعة مدرسة مار قرداخ في  عنكاوا. وتم تمويل المُشتريات من لجنة الإغاثة الأسقفية إضافة وقبول  التبرعات العينية من المتبرعين من الأفراد والجمعيات، ومُساهمة جمعية  الهلال الأحمر الإماراتية بمتابعة سعادة السيّد راشد المنصوري القنصل  الإماراتي العام في أربيل.
 كانت مراكز الإغاثة تستلم حصتّها اليومية  من الأغذية مواد التنظيف، وقامت جمعية الرحمة الكلدانية بتوثيق تفاصيل  الإستلام والتسليم في سجّلات محفوظة في أرشيف الجمعية.
             بدأت الإيبارشية ومنذ حزيران  2015، وبإشراف لجنة من العلمانين بإدارة السيدّ فهمي بابكا بتوزيع سلّة  غذائية لكل عائلة مهجّرة بقيمة 57- 58 $ تتضمن نواد غذائية وتنظيف منزلي.
 توزع اللجنة 11,800 سلّة غذائية شهرية  بدعم من مؤسسة الكنيسة المتألمة وفرسان كولمبوس، ونقوم بمساعدة عوائلنا  النازحة في ألقوش وبعض العوائل الإيزيدية أيضاً التي تسكن بجوار عوائلنا  النازحة.
 الطبابة – عيادة مار يوسف الخيرية
 س: بعد ما تم تناوله من خدمات، نود أن تسلط الضوء على جانب حيوي آخر وهو حاجة المهجرين الى  خدمات طبية،
 المطران بشار: قامت مجموعة من شبيبتنا  بفتح عيادة خيرية في كنيسة مار يوسف لمعالجة المرضى، وسرعان ما تطوّرت من  غرفة في مجمع الكاتدرائية إلى عيادة مار يوسف الخيرية، خلف مدرسة مار قرداخ  في عنكاوا. تطوّع 12 طبيب أخصائي، و12 طبيب عام، و8 صيدلاني و3طلبة من  المجموعة الطبيّة للعمل في العيادة التي تُشرِف عليها راهبات الصليب  المُقدس. تستقبل العيادة 120- 150 حالة يومية، وجرى التنسيق مع عيادة مارت  شموني الخيري على أن تقُدِم عياة مار يوسف الحيرية الدواء لـ 2700 مريض من  ذوي الأمراض المزمنة. ويعتمد المركز على التبرعات المالية والعينية حصراً  والتي تُقدر بـ 42,000 $ شهرياً. ويجري حاليا تطوير العيادة لتضم أقسام  جديدة تتناسب ومتطلّبات المرحلة.
 مركز الاسقفي للإرشاد الراعوي
 س: لا بدّ وأنه كانت ثمة حاجة الى الرعاية الانسانية:
 المطران بشار: لمتابعة الحالات النفسية  الناتجة من جرّاء هذه الأزمة  والذي أسس بجهود الأب دوكلس البازي لمتابعة  مثل هذه الحالات الخاصّة وتقديم العون النفسي والإجتماعي، وقد قدّم دورات  تدريبية عديدة للكوادر العاملة مع النازحين.
 النشاط الإعلامي
 س: ضمن الماكنة الاعلامية للتعامل مع الرأي العام العالمي، كيف كان النشاط الاعلامي؟
 المطران بشار: من أجل إيصال معاناة  النازحين والتحديّات التي يواجهونها، وللحصول على الدعم المالي لرعاية  حاجتهم قمنا بزيارات عديدة إلى بلدان العالم للتعريف بحجم المعاناة  وقسوتها، وضرورة وقوف المجتمع الدولي لاسيما دول القرار مع النازحين في هذه  المرحلة.
 لهذه الزيارات أهمية كبيرة، فمع طول أزمة  النزوح وحدوث أزمات وكوارث إنسانية في مناطق متعددة في العالم، يتحول  إهتمام الجمعيات ومنظمات الإغاثة نحوه، مما يعني نيسان موضوع المهجرين في  أربيل، لذلك كان لزما علينا القيام بهذه الزيارات المتعبة من أجل ديمومة  إيصال الدعم المالي لبرامج الإغاثة، وتذكير الجميع بأن الأزمة مازالت  مستمرة والحاجة إلى الدعم بالغة الأهمية.
 كما وإستقبلنا العديد من الوفود الكنيسة  والحكومية في دار المطرانية، إضافة إلى العديد من المقابلات في الصحف  والإذاعات وشاشات التلفاز المحلية وألأجنبة.

 الدعم المالي لبرامج الإغاثة
 س: بقي أن نعرف شيئا عن عن مصادر التمويل.
 المطران بشار: ساهمت العديد من الجمعيات  الخيرية الكاثوليكية وكنائس كلدانية ورهبانيات بتخصيصات مالية لدعم برامج  الإغاثة أعلاه، بعد تقديم طلبات أصولية تتوافق وحاجات النازحين، وتوثيق  الحسابات الخاصّة بكل مشروع وتقديقها لدى مكتب حسابات قانوني.
 وصلت قيمة الدعم المالي لبرمج الإغاثة إلى  أكثر من 44,872,345.48 $ لغاية شهر حزيران الماضي، وتصدرت جمعية الكنيسة  المتألمة القائمة يليها فرسان كولمبس ثم مجلس أساقفة إيطاليا والقائمة تضمن  60 جهة متبرعة. علماً أن بعضاً من هذه الجمعيات قد أرسل مبالغ إلى  إيبارشيات وكنائس ورهبانيات محلية لدعم برامج الإغاثة التي تُشرِف عليها.   
 س: سيادة مار بشار وردة، كيف تلخص مساعي الكنيسة تجاه نكبة التهجير القسري:
 المطران بشار: سعت الكنيسة إذاً منذ بدء  عملية التهجير القسري في حزيران – آب 2014 إلى مرافقة العوائل المسيحية  المهجرة من الموصل سهل نينوى:
 أولا للتخفيف من معاناتها وتوفير سبل الحياة الكريمة لها وفق الإمكانيات المتوفرة لها،
 وأيضا من أجل الحفاظ على الوجود المسيحي  في العراق، وذلك بتوفير المسكن والمأكل والتعليم والصحة. وشكل توفير كل هذه  المستلزمات تحديا كبيرًا تطلّب زيارات وجهودا مضنية من خلال حضور  المؤتمرات والتعريف بحجم المعاناة التي يعيشها مسيحيوا العراق، وأثمر ذلك  في مواصلة الكنائس والجمعيات الكاثوليكية في دعم برامج الإغاثة بأكثر من 36  مليون دولار، والتي أسهمت في الحفاظ على أكثر من 14000 عائلة (من أصل  20000 عائلة تم تهجيرها من مدينة الموصل وسهل نينوى في حزيران – آب 2017).
 ما بعد داعش
 س: في نيسان 2016 لدى تواجدي في  البطريركية في بغداد، تهيأ لي أن السفير الامريكي في العراق، ستيورات جونز،  كان واحدا من اولئك مخططي الحروب، فتحدث خلال لقائه بغبطة البطريرك،  للعدّة التي يعدونها لاسقاط داعش. وانتظرنا أشهر عديدة، وكأن مدة تواجد  داعش كانت محسوبة الى أجل محددة، وهكذا رتبت القوى العظمى هزيمة داعش بدماء  عراقية غزيرة، وبدمار شامل للبنية التحتية، ماذا يا ترى بعد ما سمي  بالتحرير؟
 المطران بشار: كما يعلم الجميع أن قرانا  المسيحية في سهل نينوى حُررت منذ تشرين ثاني 2016، وكانت المفاجئة في حجم  الدمار الذي لحق بها. معظم منازلها سرقت وهدم بعضها بسبب العمليات  العسكرية، مثلما أحرفت العديد من الكنائس والأديرة. وتراواح حجم الدمار من  بين 20% في بعض القرى إلى 80% في فرى أخرى.
 ومن أجل الإسراع في عملية إعادة الإعمار،  وبمساعدة فنية وإستشارية من قبل جمعية الكنيسة المتألمة، شكلت "لجنة إعمار  نينوى" من قبل السادة الأساقفة المعنيين، يعاونهم في الإدارة حلقة من كهنة  ومختصين في شؤون الإعمار.
 قامت هذه اللجنة بعملية مسح شامل على  القرى وفق معايير متفق عليها، وتم إحصاء 14000 ألف منزل في قرى تلسقف  وباطنايا وباقوفا وقره قوش وكرمليس وبرطلة وبعشيقة. صنفت الدور إلى ثلاث  مستويات نظرا لحجم الدمار الذي لحق بها. وقدرت عملية إعادة تأهيل هذه  المنازل ب262 مليون دولار. وستبدأ حملة تضامن على صعيد الكنائس والمنظمات  الدولية من أجل الإسراع توفير التخصيصات المالية اللازمة لهذا الغرض.
 تحديات العودة:
 س: سيادة المطران، ما هي التحدّيات التي تمخضت عنها هذه المرحلة الجديدة؟
 المطران بشار: اليوم نواجه تحديات أخرى:
 - مع أن العمليات العسكرية إنتهت في معظم  مناطق الموصل إلا أن عمليات التمشيط وتصفية جيوب داعش مازالت متواصلة، غير  متناسين أن لبعض منها دوافع طائفية، والتي تلقي بضلالها على العملية  السياسية برمّتها. هناك مخاوف حقيقية من عمليات إنتقام طائفي وتطهير عرقي  لاسيما وأن الموصل تعد حاظنة للكثير من الجماعات المتطرفة. هذا يمنع  عوائلنا المسيحية من العودة إلى مدينة الموصل والتي دمّر جانبها الأيمن  بشكل تام، ويبقى جانيها الأيسر غير آمن للعودة.
 - ما زال الخطاب الطائفي هو الطاغي على  المشهد السياسي في العراق، وعلى الرغم من الأحداث الدموية والكارثية التي  شهدها العراق والتي كلّفت العراق الكثير منها دمار ثلاث محافظات سنيّة  وتشريد الملايين وهدر المليارات، إلا أن الجميع يعرف أننا لم نتعلّم الدرس  بعد.
 - عدم وضوح الرؤية السياسية لتبعية مناطق  سهل نينوى والتي لنا فيها قرى مهمّة. هناك صراع ما بين بغداد وأربيل لضم  هذه المناطق تحت سيطرتها، وينقسم المسيحيون حول هذا الموضوع أيضا. ويشكل  هذا الأمر تحديا كبيرا أمام عوائلنا التي لم تقرر العودة بعدُ.
 س: وماذا عن تحدّيات الوضع الأمني؟
 المطران بشار: أجل هناك تواجد العديد من  الجماعات المسلحة في بعض من قرانا المسيحية والمتباينة في تبعيتها  السياسية، ووصل الأمر إلى المواجهة المسلحة بين الفصائل المسيحية نفسها،  وهذا يعطي رسالة غير آمنة لعوائلنا.
 كما أن هناك الكثير من الألغام في الحقول وداخل بعض الدور السكنية، وتحتاج هذه إلى فرق متخصصة لإزالتها.
 س: من الشائع أن حوافر التخصيصات المالية، تختلف في وقت الحروب وما بعدها، كيف هو الحال في مرحلة ما بعد داعش:
 المطران بشار: أجل هناك عدم توفّر  التخصيصات المالية الكافية لإعادة إعمار البنية التحتيّة والتي كانت تعاني  الكثير قبل 2014، فالطرق والمدارس والمستشفيات في حالة يرثى لها، ناهيك عن  وجود حيتان الفساد والذي يمنع الكثير من الدول من المساهمة في الإعمار.
 وهناك ايضا عدم توفر التخصيصات المالية  الكافية للمساعدة في إعمار المنازل من قبل الحكومة أو المنظمات الدولية.  فما زالت الكنيسة هي المساهم المتميز في هذا المجال، وقمنا يجمع 400 ألف  دولار لإعمار المنازل في قرية تلسقف والتي سهلّت العودة 700 عائلة، إضافة  إلى تبرع جمهورية هنغاريا بمبلغ مليوني يورو لنفس الغرض. علماً أنها قدمت  مليوني يورو للسريان الكاثوليك وللسريان الأرثدوكس. وحصلنا مؤخرا على مبلغ  مليوني دولار أمريكي لإعادة إعمار كرمليس.
 الاب نويل: شكرا سيادة المطران بشّار متّي  وردة، رئيس أساقفة إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية ونأمل أن ما حققته الكنيسة  وذوي الارادة الصالحة خلال نكبة العدوان الداعشي، يتحقق ايضا بعون الرب في  مرحلة العودة والاستقرار.
 مالبورن استراليا 19 آب 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أغسطس 2017)

*النائبة وحيدة ياقو في زيارة الى قرية ليفو لايجاد الحلول اللازمة لبعض المشاكل التي يعاني منها أهلها*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 قامت النائبة وحيدة ياقو هرمز رئيسة كتلة  التجمع الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في پرلمان كوردستان بزيارة لقرية ليع¤و  للاطلاع على احوال شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري ولايجاد الحلول اللازمة  لبعض المشاكل التي يعاني منها أهالي القرية ومن ثم قامت بزيارة لقائمقام  قضاء زاخو السيد بوتان محسن للتباحث معه حول اوضاع شعبنا، ورافقها في  الزيارة ابونا القس جوني داود.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أغسطس 2017)

*منظمة (كابني) تفتتح مكتبا لها في بلدة بغديدا لمتابعة سير اعمال الاعمار*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني ) الاعلام

 قامت منظمة (كابني) بافتتاح مكتب لها في  مركز قضاء الحمدانية (بغديدا) حيث اتخذ المكتب موقعا له قرب كنيسة مار  بهنام وسارة ومحاذيا لكافتيريا روزانا، ويديره المهندس  عمار كجو بالاضافة  لطواقم هندسية متخصصة.
 وتتلخص مهام المكتب بمتابعة سير الاعمال  الجارية لاعمار المنازل والمدارس الجارية في المنطقة، كما يعمل المكتب على  تزويد المقر الرئيسي للمنظمة  بتقارير يومية  حول سير العمل والمعوقات،  فضلا عن اجراء الكشوفات من خلال الجولات الميدانية  وبالتنسيق مع اللجنة  الكنيسة العليا للاعمار حول قواطع العمل والمنازل التي يمكن شمولها بحملة  الاعمار التي تجري على قدم وساق في  هذه المنطقة.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أغسطس 2017)

*سركون بولص ........ الذي رأى الأعماق كلها*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة  : نمرود قاشا
 أنا في النهار رجلٌ عاديّ
 يؤدي واجباته العادية من دون أن يشتكي
 كأيّ خروفٍ في القطيع، لكنني في الليل
 نسـرٌ يعتلي الهضبة
 وفريستي ترتاح تحت مخالبي .
 سركون بولص , هذا الأشوري التائه , الذي  غادر مسقط رأسه " الحبانية " حيث ثكنة الجيش البريطاني إلى كركوك , هذه  المدينة الأدبية الثرة التي يسكنها الفقراء , ثم يأخذه مركب نوح إلى بغداد  وقد كان غريبا عليها , ولذلك غادرها في الستينات إلى بيروت مشيا على  الأقدام .
 سركون بولص هذا المتمرد , لم يتزوج , ولم  يتخذ له مهنة , ولم يستقر في مدينة , تناول كل ما كتب عنه القاص والروائي  هيثم بهنام بردى في كتاب صدر عن المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية  حمل عنوان ( سركون بولص الذي رأى ) من إعداد وتقديم ومشاركة القاص بردى ,  وهذا المصنف الذي يحمل الرقم ( 41 ) الذي تصدره المديرية وقد نظمت احتفالية  لتوقيع الكتاب مساء يوم الاثنين 28 آب 2017 وعلى قاعة متحف التراث  السرياني في عنكاوا .
 الدكتور روبن بيث شموئيل افتتح الأمسية  بالقول : يسعدني جدا أن يكون اول كتاب يصدر عن المديرية في عهدي  للأديب  العراقي هيثم بهنام بردى , عن شخصية تركت بصمتها في الأدب العراقي والعربي ,  وخاصة الشعر , حيث تقدم المشهد الشعري العراقي والعربي وهو للشاعر والقاص  سركون بولص .
 وأضاف " بيث شموئيل : تكمن أهمية الجهد  الذي بذله الزميل هيثم بردى في إصداره هذا انه سيسهل كثيرا عملية الوصول  إلى مكانة سركون بولص في الأدب العربي الحديث وخاصة الشعر , خاصة وان  المديرية سبق وان أصدرت كتابين عنه ومن إعداد القاص هيثم بردى أيضا .
 وقد اختتم حديثة بتوجيه الشكر لمنظمة  سالت الهولندية ( salt  ) لدعمها في إخراج هذا الكتاب الى النور .
 الشاعر شاكر مجيد سيفو تحدث عن المكانة  الكبيرة لهذا الرمز السركوني العراقي في الأدب العربي والعالمي مستشهدا بما  قيل عنه , وعن دوره الريادي في الشعر العربي , فقال عنه ( والحديث لسيفو )  الشاعر والمنظر السوري ادونيس " المخيلة عند سركون بولص معجونة بالمادة  كأنها جسد آخر في جسده , شعر سركون بولص يسألني : لماذا أحبه .
 وقد استشهد الشاعر سيفو بعدد آخر من  الكتاب والأدباء العرب في تجربة سركون , إضافة إلى ذكريات شخصية  عنه خلال  تواجده في احد المرابد الشعرية في بغداد .
 الشاعر زهير بهنام بردى , احد الذين  عاصروا سركون بولص أيضا قدم ورقته النقدية تحت عنوان " أيها الماضي ...  أيها الماضي  , ماذا فعلت  بحياتي ) قال فيها : قبل البدء انقل تحيات شقيقي  هيثم بردى , هذا الكاتب المبدع حيث يضع بين أيدينا هذا الكتاب إعدادا  وتقديما ومشاركة عن الشاعر العراقي الكبير الرائي ليختار له عنوانا يحيلنا  إلى النص الملحمي " هو الذي راى " فغني بذكره يا بلادي .
 ويضيف : وهكذا فبين النص والميلاد كانت  حياته وكان السعي للوصول إلى مدينة أين ؟ , ليعيش الحياة قرب الاكربول في  مركب نوح وعظمة أخرى لكلب القبيلة , هذه التي ذكرت هي عنوانات مجاميعه  الشعرية كما انه كتب القصة وضمها في غرفة مهجورة .
 ويختتم بردى في ختام مداخلته بتقديمه  مقترحا للمديرية في ان تطبع كتب او دراسات عن الشاعر الأب يوسف سعيد  والشاعر جان دمو لتكتمل سلسلة مبدعو شعبنا وما تركوه من أدب ثر في خدمة  الثقافة العربية .
 بعدها فتح باب الحوار للأسئلة والمداخلات ,  حيث أجاب   الدكتور روبن والشاعرين بردى وسيفو عن الأسئلة والمداخلات التي  طرحت من قبل الحضور .
 وقد اختتمت الأمسية باحتفالية توقيع  الكتاب باسم المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية من قبل كل من :  مديرها العام الدكتور روبن بيث شموئيل والسيدة جاندارك هوزايا مديرة  الثقافة السريانية في اربيل والسيد ديفيد نذير مدير المتحف السرياني في  عنكاوا بدلا من القاص والروائي هيثم بهنام بردى لكونه موجود خارج الوطن .


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أغسطس 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يستقبل الخوري افرام الخوري بنيامين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 29/8/2017 استقبل السيد شمس الدين  كوركيس رئيس المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري الخوري افرام الخوري  بنيامين راعي كنيسة بحزاني للسريان الارثوذكس وبحضور السيد يلدا خوشابا  والسيد غزوان القس يونان عضوا المجلس الشعبي وخلال هذا اللقاء تم مناقشة  واقع ابناء شعبنا واوضاعهم وخاصة العائدين منهم بعد تحرير سهل نينوى وكذلك  تم التاكيد على ضرورة تظافر الجهود من الجميع لأيجاد الحلول الناجعة  للمشاكل والعراقيل التي تواجه ابناء شعبنا وصولأ الى تطلعاته وأهدافه  المشروعة في مقدمتها  الأقليم الفيدرالي في جمهورية كوردستان فيدرالية  ديمقراطية .


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أغسطس 2017)

*نشاطات منظمة كابني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منظمة (كابني ) –الاعلام
 * كابني تباشر بحملة الاعمار في قرية بحزاني
 قال مشتاق جليل مسؤول برنامج الاعمار في  منظمة (كابني ) مباشرة المنظمة بحملة اعمار  لعدد من المنازل في قرية  (بحزاني ) .. وتابع جليل ان المنظمة وكخطوة اولى ،باشرت باعمار (30) منزلا  في القرية المذكورة بعد انتهاء المرحلة الاولى من اجراء الكشوفات والكلف  التخمينية الخاصة باعمار هذه المنازل  الواقعة ضمن الفئة (c) بالتنسيق مع  لجنة الاعمار  الكنسية في كنيسة مار كوركيس في بحزاني ..

 *(كابني) تنجز اعمال التاهيل لعشر مدارس في كلا من بعشيقة وقرةقوش
 انجزت منظمة (كابني ) اعمال التاهيل  والاعمار لعشر مدارس في كلا من بعشيقة ومركز قضاء الحمدانية (قرقوش ) حيث  شملت تلك الاعمال انجاز اعمال الكهرباء  وصبغ الصفوف وملحقات الادارة   والاعمال الصحية  فضلا عن بعض الانشاءات بتلك المدارس لتهيئتها لاستقبال  العام الدراسي الجديد الذي سينطلق قريبا   حيث بلغ عدد المدارس المنجزة في   بعشيقة (5) مدارس هي مدرسة ميركي الابتدائية ومدرسة  الاماني  في قرية  مغارة ومدرسة الشيخ علي  ومدرسة طوبزاوة ومدرسة اورطة خراب بينما  انجزت  مدارس قضاء الحمدانية والبالغ عددها (5) مدارس وهي  مدرسة الزوراء ومدرسة   بغديدا ومدرسة اور واعدادية  قرقوش واعدادية سارة ..وعلى الصعيد ذاته اعلن  مشتاق جليل مسؤول برنامج الاعمار في منظمة (كابني ) انتهاء طواقم المنظمة  من  تاهيل (10) منازل في ناحية برطلة  فضلا عن قيام الكوادر بتاهيل واعمار  اعدادية ابن العبري في الناحية المذكورة حيث اشتلمت اعمال التاهيل على  اعمال الصيانة الكهربائية والتاسيسات الصحية وصبغ القاعات الدراسية ..

 *( كابني ) تواصل دعمها للانشطة الرعوية في كنائس دهوك  واربيل وكركوك
 اعلن مشتاق جليل مسؤول البرنامج الرعوي في  منظمة (كابني ) تواصل دعم المنظمة للانشطة التي تضطلع باقامتها الكنائس في  كلا من مدينة دهوك وضواحيها فضلا عن مدينتي اربيل وكركوك ..وتابع جليل ان  البرنامج مدعوم من قبل كلا من منظمة (missio) و(salt fundtion) و(البعثة  البابوية ) حيث يشمل على دعم نحو 11 كنيسة ومؤسسة  كنسية في المدن المذكورة  وحسب برامج كل كنيسة  تقدم انشطتها لاجل دعمها  حيث يتواصل دعم تلك  الانشطة  منذ تاسيس منظمة (كابني ) ولحد هذا اليوم ..


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أغسطس 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور مؤسسات ابرشية مار بطرس الرسول ورعية السريان الكاثوليك في سان دييكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 بدأ اليوم الثاني من الزيارة الراعوية  لابرشية مار بطرس صباح الاثنين 27 اب 2017 باجتماع غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو مع السادة الاساقفة الكلدان في اميركا وكندا.
 عصراً ترأس غبطته صلاة المساء (الرمش) في  كاتدرائية مار بطرس الرسول بحضور الاساقفة: مار جبرائيل كساب، مار شليمون  وردوني، مار سرهد جمو، مار فرنسيس قلابات، مار عمانوئيل شليطا، مار باوي  سورو، ومار باسيليوس يلدو.
 بعدها قام غبطته والاساقفة بزيارة سمنير  مار ابا الكبير للكلدان والتقى مع التلاميذ واطلع على منهاج البرامج واقسام  السمنير. ثم زاروا دير راهبات فعلة الكرمة ودير راهبات بنات مريم  الكلدانيات.
 واختتمت الجولة بزيارة كنيسة ام المعونة  للسريان الكاثوليك، حيث كان في الاستقبال الاب عماد الشيخ، راعي الخورنة  والاب سولاقا مع الشمامسة وبعض ابناء الخورنة.


































​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أغسطس 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق يطالب بفتح دائرة للتقاعد في الحمدانية*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  طالب النائب رائد اسحق هيئة التقاعد  الوطنية بفتح ملاحظية للتقاعد في قضاء الحمدانية. جاء ذلك خلال الزيارة  التي قام بها النائب رائد اسحق الى هيئة التقاعد الوطنية في بغداد الثلاثاء  ظ¢ظ¢ آب الجاري ولقائه برئيس الهيئة أحمد عبدالجليل الساعدي. وذكر النائب  رائد اسحق في الطلب الذي قدمه الى رئيس هيئة التقاعد الوطنية انه بالنظر  للظروف الصعبة التي مرت وتمر بمدينة الموصل ولكثرة معاملات الموظفين  المتقاعدين من ابناء قضاء الحمدانية وبغية تسهيل اجراءات اكمال المعاملات  التقاعدبة للمواطنين من ابناء القضاء ندعوكم للموافقة على فتح ملاحظية  للتقاعد في القضاء.
 وبدوره كتب رئيس هيئة التقاعد الى وزارة المالية يطالبهم بالموافقة على فتح الملاحظية.










​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أغسطس 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا يستقبل رئيس ديوان أوقاف الديانات المسيحية والآيزيدية والصابئة المندائيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 استقبل قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا، جاثليق كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم في مقر إقامته في اربيل  يوم الجمعة ظ¢ظ¥/ظ¨/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§، السيد رعد جليل، رئيس ديوان أوقاف الديانات المسيحية  والآيزيدية والصابئة المندائيين، لتقديم التهاني لرسامة أسقف جديد لكنيسة  المشرق الآشورية، نيافة الاسقف مار بنيامين ايليا، أسقف ولاية فكتوريا في  استراليا وعلى نيوزلندا.
 وطرح الضيف الزائر أمام قداسته جملة من  الأعمال التي يقوم بها الديوان من إعمار الكنائس والمعابد في محافظة نينوى  بالإضافة إلى المكتسبات الأخيرة التي حصل عليها الديوان من مسك ملف  التعويضات للمتضررين جراء العمليات الارهابية، والتعاون القائم مع مجلس  القضاء الأعلى حول القضايا التي تقام غيابيا ضد عقارات المسيحيين، بالإضافة  إلى جهود لجنة احتياجات المسيحيين التي يترأسها رئيس الديوان.
 من جانبه أثنى قداسته على هذه الجهود  وبارك النتائج التي يقدمها الديوان وشدد أيضا على أولوية الإهتمام بالقطاع  التعليمي وخصوصا مع الطلبة من النازحين وأهمية توفير الفرص لهم للإستمرار  في دراستهم لضمان عدم وجود فجوة تعليمية في الجيل القادم، ومقدماً له الشكر  الجزيل على هذه الزيارة وإهتمامه المتواصل مع الكنائس.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 أغسطس 2017)

*رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات يلتقي وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
     التقى رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات  المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية السيد رعد كجةجي وزير العمل  والشؤون الاجتماعية السيد محمد شياع السوداني في مكتبه بالوزارة بتاريخ  30/8/2017.
     وقد تم التباحث بعدة مواضيع ومنها  قيام وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بالتنسيق مع الديوان بخصوص صرف  مستحقات الناجيات الأيزيديات.. وقيام الديوان بتزويد الوزراة باعداد ومواقع  مراكز دور الايتام ليتم الكشف عليها من قبل فرق الوزراة وتقديم الدعم  للايتام.
     وبخصوص مستحقات الرعاية الاجتماعية  لابناء الاقليات من المسيحيين والايزيديين والصابئة المندائيين فقد تم  الاتفاق على تحديد مراكز في الاقضية والنواحي في جميع المحافظات وبالتنسيق  مع رجال الدين وممثليات الديوان في المحافظات لتسجيل المشمولين برواتب  الرعاية الاجتماعية، وقيام فرق وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية بزيارة هذه  المقرات وتنظيم وتدقيق المستحقين منهم..
     رافق رئيس الديوان خلال اللقاء مدير  عام دائرة شؤون الايزيديين السيد شيروان معاوية والسيدة ايلين خوشابا ممثلة  قسم شؤون المواطنين في الديوان.

 الخبر كما نشر في موقع الديوان على الرابط ادناه
http://www.cese.iq/akhbar/CESE-arch-2017/akh-arch-685-30082017.htm


----------



## paul iraqe (31 أغسطس 2017)

*الخور اسقف حنا زورا ججيكا في ذمة الخلود *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 انتقل الى الاخدار السماوية صباح اليوم الخميس 31 أب 2017 حضرة الخور اسقف الاب حنا زورا ججيكا ابن #كرمليس البار ( راعي كنيسة مار افرام في الموصل ) اثر تعرضه لجلطة دماغية حادة وتوفي في احدى مستشفيات اربيل ... 
 الاب حنا من مواليد كرمليس 1930 خدم كنائس الموصل بكل امانة وتفاني الى يوم سقوط الموصل رغم كل الظروف الصعبة والقتل والتهجير 
 الراحة الابدية أعطه يا رب ونورك الدائم فليشرق عليه
 ايتها الكنيسة أتركك بسلام صلوا لأجلي


----------



## paul iraqe (31 أغسطس 2017)

*مراسيم تنصيب المطران مار عمانوئيل شليطا راعياً لأبرشية مار بطرس الرسول الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 عرس روحي، كلداني، شهدته كاتدرائية مار  بطرس الرسول الكلدانية يوم الثلاثاء 29 آب 2017، حيث تم تنصيب المطران مار  عمانوئيل حنا شليطا راعياً جديداً لأبرشية مار بطرس الرسول الكلدانية  الكاثوليكية لجنوب وغرب أميركا، بحضور غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو (الكلي الطوبى) وأصحاب السيادة المطارنة الكلدان مار جبرائيل  كساب، مار سرهد يوسب جمو، مار شليمون وردوني، مار باوي سورو، مار فرنسيس  قلابات، مار باسيليوس يلدو، وأصحاب السيادة مطارنة كنيسة المشرق الآشورية  مار أبرم خامس المطران مار يوحنان يوسف، وأصحاب السيادة مطارنة الروم  الكاثوليك مار روبرت مكلروي، مار روبرت برام، ومار جون دولان، بالإضافة الى  عدد كبير من كهنة وشمامسة الأبرشية والكنائس الكلدانية في كندا وديترويت،  وكهنة الكنائس الأخرى في سان دييغو وولاية كاليفورنيا، وعدد من المسؤولين  في المجلس البلدي لمدينة إلكهون وقادة الشرطة ومكتب الشريف للمقاطعة، وحشود  كبيرة من رعية الأبرشية الذين غصت بهم الكنيسة وقاعة مار بطرس.
 بدأ  الأحتفال بمسيرة طويلة من مبنى المركز التعليمي تقدمها كوكبة من فرسان  كولمبوس- فرع مار توما والصليب المقدس أعقبهم صفين من الشمامسة الشماسات  وبعدهم طلبة السيمنير ومن ثم الرهبان والراهبات والكهنة ومن ثم السادة  المطارنة وغبطة البطريرك، وهم يرددون الترانيم حتى وصولهم للمذبح، بعدها  أخذ الجميع أماكنهم في الجلوس.
 إحتفل صاحب الغبطة البطريرك ساكو  بالذبيحة الإلهية بمشاركة السادة المطارنة والأكليروس. وبعد قراءة من أنجيل  البشارة المقدس، ألقى غبطته كلمة بالمناسبة (سننشر النص الكامل لها في  موضوع لاحق)، وفي نهاية القداس أعلن المطران باوي سورو عن بدأ مراسم  التنصيب، حيث قرأ المطران مار فرنسيس قلابات النص الرسمي للإرادة الرسولية  بتعين المطران مار عما نوئيل شليطا راعي للأبرشية، تلاه المطران مار شليمون  وردوني بقراءة القرار الباطريركي بنفس الخصوص.
 وفي لحظات مؤثرة ورائعة  دعا غبطة البطريرك المطران مار سرهد جمو ليجلس على كرسي الأبرشية لآخر مرة  وبيده العكاز، وبعدها سأله أن ينهض ويسير بأتجاه المطران مار عما نوئيل  شليطا، وما أن إقتربا حتى تناول غبطته العكاز وأعطاه للمطران الجديد وسأله  الجلوس على كرسي الأبرشية معلناً بذلك تسلم صاحب السيادة المطران مار عما  نوئيل شليطا مهام عمله كراعي لأبرشية مار بطرس الرسول الكلدانية لجنوب وغرب  أميركا. ورافق هذا المشهد الجميل هلاهل وتصفيق الحضور مباركين ومبتهلين  الى الرب أن يوفق الراعي الجديد في مهمته، شاكرين للحبر الجليل المتقاعد  جهوده والدعاء له بالصحة الدائمة.
 هذا وخرج موكب الأكليروس وسط الأفراح  والبهجة العفوية للجماهير المحتشدة داخل الكنيسة وساحة الكاتدرائية، بعدها  إلتأم الجميع على مائدة الشكر لتناول طعام الغذاء على قاعة النادي  الكلداني الأمريكي (كريستال بول روم) .
 وكان كادر "كلدو تي في" بادارة  المبدع كارفن كرمو والإعلامي الكلداني شوقي قونجا قد نقل الحدث مباشرة عبر  الموقع الألكتروني Kaldu.tv الذي نقلت منه قناة نور سات اللبنانية واذاعة  صوت الكلدان- ديترويت بثاً مباشراً.
 وسنترك للصور المرفقة أن تتحدث عن المزيد من التفاصيل.

 المركز الكلداني للإعلام
 بعدسة باسل ميخا


----------



## paul iraqe (2 سبتمبر 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق: مائة مليون دينار من مديرية توزيع كهرباء الشمال لتجهير محولات كهربائية لبرطلة وبغديدا / قره قوش*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/


 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق


  متابعة لموضوع الزيارة التي قام بها  النائب رائد اسحق الى وزارة الكهرباء ببغداد ولقائه بالوزير المهندس قاسم  الفهداوي الذي وجه دائرة توزيع كهرباء الشمال بالوقوف على احتياجات دوائر  الكهرباء في الحمدانية وبرطلة.
 زار النائب رائد اسحق الاثنين 28 / 8 /  2017  مديرية توزيع كهرباء الشمال في مقرها البديل في أربيل والتقى بمديرها  العام الذي رحب بالزيارة وأمر مباشرة بتنفيذ أمر السيد الوزير بما جاء في  المذكرتين المقدمتين من قائممقام قضاء الحمدانية ومدير ناحية برطلة حول  النقص الموجود في المواد اللازمة لتصليح وادامة الشبكة الكهربائية من أجل  ضمان تجهيز جيد للكهرباء في المنطقتين.
 كما أمر مدير عام توزيع كهرباء الشمال  بصرف (مائة مليون) دينار لشراء المحولات الكهربائية لتعويض النقص الموجود  من المحولات الكهربائية في قضاء الحمدانية وناحية برطلة.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 سبتمبر 2017)

*تواصل الاعمار في قرى تللسقف وباطنايا وباقوفة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 تللسقف – لؤي عزبو
 تواصل لجنة الاعمار – المكتب الشمالي  التابع للرابطة الكلدانية جهودها في تهيئة المنازل للسكن في قرى تللسقف  وباقوفة وباطنايا، ويشمل اعمار تللسقف حاليا نوعين من المنازل، المحروقة  والمتضررة جزئيا، وتم اكمال اعمال اللبخ في المنازل المحروقة في الوجبة  الاولى من منازل تللسقف المحروقة والتي يتواجد اصحابها في العراق، ومن  المؤمل اكمال الباقي تباعا. فيما تتواصل اعمال التهيئة للمنازل ذات الضرر  الجزئي بسبب قدوم عوائل من مناطق نزوحها السابق من مركز محافظة دهوك والقرى  ضمن محيطها ومن عنكاوا، حيث ازداد قدوم العوائل في الفترة الاخيرة بسبب  قرب بداية الموسم الدراسي واستقرار الحياة في تللسقف، اما في باقوفة فتشرف  مرحلة الاعمار على نهايتها حيث تم تهيئة اكثر من خمسين منزلا وتتواصل  العوائل في العودة حيث بلغت 42 عائلة، وفي قرية باطنايا تتواصل اعمال  الاعمار في عشرات المنازل حيث زادت عن السبعين منزلا، بانتظار ان تسكن  العوائل فيها قريبا بعد تهيئة الخدمات الاساسية من الماء والكهرباء


----------



## paul iraqe (2 سبتمبر 2017)

*الرابطة الكلدانية في سان دييغو تنظم ندوة عامة لغبطة البطريرك مار لويس ساكو*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 نظم فرع الرابطة الكلدانية في سان دييغو  ندوة عامة لغبطة البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو، وذلك مساء الأربعاء المصادف  30 آب وعلى قاعة مار بطرس للاحتفالات، وحضر معه كل من السادة المطارنة مار  سرهد يوسب جمو، مار شليمون وردوني، مار عمانوئيل شليطا، مار باوي سورو،  ومار باسيليوس يلدو إضافة الى لفيف من كهنة الأبرشية، أعضاء من فروع  الرابطة الكلدانية في ديترويت، كندا والأردن، وحشد كبير من أبناء شعبنا  الكلداني في سان دييغو.
 رحب د. نوري بركة بأسم الرابطة الكلدانية  والجمعيات العاملة في سان دييغو بغبطة البطريرك والسادة المطارنة، بعدها  ذكر أن محور الندوة سيكون عن أوضاع بلدنا الأم العراق وأحوال ابناء شعبنا  الكلداني والمسيحي هناك، وعن برامج إعادة الإعمار لبلداتنا الكلدانية التي  كانت محتلة من قبل تنظيم داعش.
 وبدأ غبطته حديثه بتوجيه الشكر لمنظمين  الندوة والحضور جميعاً قائلاً: "من خلال زيارتنا لمدينة سان دييغو هذه  الأيام شعرنا بالفرح للحب والأهتمام الذي أبديتموه لنا، وأيضاً أهتمامكم  وأرتباطكم بالكنيسة الكلدانية والهوية الكلدانية التي هي موضع أفتخار  وأعتزاز لكل واحد منا،" وأضاف قائلاً: "نحن الكلدان معروفين أننا ناس غير  متعصبين، واعتزازنا بهويتنا الكلدانية لا يعني أننا نريد عزل الآخرين، بل  العكس نحترم الجميع ونتمنى في نفس الوقت من الآخرين أن يحترمونا."
 وعن  أوضاع العراق بصورة عامة والمسيحيين بصورة خاصة فذكر أن الدولة العراقية  ومنذ نشوئها بعد سقوط الأمبراطورية العثمانية وهي تعاني بأن الحكومات  والأنظمة المتعاقبة التي قامت لم تفكر ببناء دولة المواطنة ولم تسعى بمشروع  يلم الجميع في شئ أسمه الوطن. لذا فأن العراقيين أغلبهم ليس لديهم أرتباط  بالأرض والوطن كباقي الشعوب، وذلك بسبب العقلية الدينية، فالجانب الديني هو  أقوى من الجانب الوطني.
 ومنذ سقوط النظام عام 2003 وقوى المعارضة التي  جاءت لم تقدم أي مشروع وطني، ولكن كل الذي شهدناه منهم هو الصراع على  السلطة بدل التفكير والعمل على بناء دولة حديثة تحفظ كرامة أبنائها وتضمن  حقوقهم من دون تمييز. بل على العكس لقد أفرز هذا الوضع صراعات كثيرة وفساد  مستشري والذي بسببه توقفت بسببه عمليات البناء وصيانة البنى التحتية، وهذا  ما فتح الباب أمام قوى الإرهاب لتعمل بكل حرية وقامت بالسيطرة وأحتلال  المحافظات والمدن بكل سهولة ويسر، وقاموا بكل تلك الفضائع بحق المواطنين  العزل، من قتل وسبي وتهجير. فقد كان نصيبنا من هذا الوضع تهجير أكثر من 120  ألف مسيحي، والأستيلاء على بيوتهم وكل ممتلكاتهم. وأول من أستقبل هؤلاء  النازحين هي الكنيسة التي مدت لهم يد العون منذ البداية وصرفنا كل ما نقدر  من جهد ومال من أجل التخفيف من معاناتهم، وطرقنا بعدها كل أبواب المنظمات  والهيئات الدولية للمساهمة والمساعدة في تخفيف وضعهم المأساوي، وفعلاً فقد  استجابة لنداءاتنا العديد من هذه المنظمات كالجمعيات الكاثوليكية من ضمنها  منظمة فرسان كولومبوس والكاريتاس وغيرها. كما وساهمت أبرشياتنا الكلدانية  في الخارج بشكل فعال في هذه الجهود ولازالت لحد الآن. وفي بداية الأزمة كنا  الوضع سيكون مؤقت ولكنه طال لمدة ثلاث سنوات ما جعل الكثير من العوائل  النازحة أن يقرروا الهجرة.
 وبعد تحرير الموصل بعض القرى والمدن أستقر  وضعها وشجعنا العوائل النازحة للعودة والبدء بعمليات التعمير وتحاول  الكنيسة طرق أبواب المسؤولين بتعويض الأهالي وإعادة الخدمات لتلك البلدات  وتأهيلها من جديد، وتوفير الماء والكهرباء والأمن، وكذلك حكومات بعض الدول  الأجنبية التي ستساهم مشكورة في جهود الإعمار هذه. ولكن بعض القرى رغم  تحريرها مازال الوضع الأمني فيها غير مستقر والأهالي مازالو متخوفين من  الرجوع اليها، خوفاً من المصير المجهول. ونحن أيضاً بدورنا لم ندخر الجهود  في كل لقاءاتنا وأتصالاتنا لتعمل الحكومة على فرض الأمن وبسط سلطة القانون  ليعود جميع النازحين بكل طمأنية ليبدأوا بالإعمار ومن ثم العودة للحياة  الطبيعية.
 وفي ختام الندوة فتح باب الأسئلة والأستفسارات للحضور، وقد أجاب غبطته عليها بكل موضوعية ووضوح.
 وكانت جمعية تلسقف الخيرية الكلدانية في سان دييغو قد أهدت خلال الندوة درع الجمعية لغبطته وعدد من السادة المطارنة.

 المركز الكلداني للاعلام
 تقرير وتصوير نصرت دمان










































​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 سبتمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور الرعية الكلدانية في لاس فيكاس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 ضمن الزيارة الراعوية لابرشية مار بطرس  الرسول في كاليفورنيا، زار نهار الجمعة 1 ايلول 2017 غبطة أبينا البطريرك  مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة السادة الاساقفة: مار شليمون وردوني، مار سرهد  جمو، مار عمانوئيل شليطا، ومار باسيليوس يلدو والاب ديفيد اسطيفان كنيسة  القديسة بربارة في لاس فيكاس وكان في استقبالهم الاب ريمون سركيس راعي  الكنيسة والاباء الكهنة من الكنائس الشقيقة: الاب افريم من الكنيسة  السريانية الارثوذكسية والأب جان من الكنيسة الارثذوكسية الانطاكية والأب  ابريم من الكنيسة الاثورية والأب نديم من الكنيسة المارونية الكاثوليكية.

 دخل غبطته والاساقفة والاباء الكهنة الى الكنيسة بزياح يتقدمهم موكب من  فرسان كولومبس وعند وصولهم للمذبح رحب الاب ريمون بالحضور ومن ثم بدأت  الصلاة الطقسية وبعد قراءة الانجيل وجه غبطته كلمة الى المؤمنين شجعهم على  حضورهم للكنيسة والتمسك بالايمان رغم كل التحديات التي تواجهنا والالتفاف  حول اسقفهم الجديد ومن ثم استمع الى اسئلتهم ومقترحاتهم واجاب عليها بكل  شفافية وعفوية.
 بعدها توجه الجميع الى قاعة الكنيسة لتناول العشاء.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 سبتمبر 2017)

*مجلس أعيان بغديدا ( قره قوش ) يزور حركة تجمع السريان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
     استقبل رئيس وأعضاء الهيئة التنفيذية  لحركة تجمع السريان في اربيل / عنكاوا وفد مجلس أعيان بغديدا ( قره قوش )  برئاسة السيد يوسف طانيوس نائب رئيس المجلس وعدد من السادة أعضاء الهيئة  الإدارية للمجلس ، وقدم الوفد الزائر تهانيه القلبية لرئيس وأعضاء الحركة  بمناسبة انعقاد المؤتمر الانتخابي الثاني للحركة متمنين للجميع التوفيق في  خدمة أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في المرحلة المقبلة .
    وأكد السيد طانيوس على ضرورة العمل  المشترك بين مؤسسات شعبنا وخاصة ان المرحلة المقبلة بحاجة الى تكاتف جميع  الأطراف للنهوض بالواقع الأمني والاجتماعي والخدمي في مناطق سهل نينوى  المحررة من سيطرة تنظيم داعش الإرهابي، كما أكد على العلاقات الوثيقة بين  مجلس أعيان بغديدا وحركة تجمع السريان  وتعزيزها في المرحلة الراهنة .
    من جانبه شكر السيد جون هداية الوفد  الزائر مؤكداً ان حركة تجمع السريان تحتفظ بعلاقات جيدة مع كل مؤسسات أبناء  شعبنا مبيناً استعدادها الدائم للعمل المشترك خدمة لشعبنا ومناطقنا التي  تعرضت الى الدمار بفعل الإرهاب .


----------



## paul iraqe (4 سبتمبر 2017)

*مسيحيو الموصل يبيعون منازلهم ويرحلون ... وأهالي السهل ينتظرون استفتاء كوردستان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الحياة/
 أكد مسيحيون من مدينة الموصل أنهم حسموا  أمرهم بعدم العودة إلى «أرض الأجداد» وبدأوا بيع منازلهم وعقاراتهم «مع  تلاشي مقومات البقاء»، فيما يعود أقرانهم في سهل نينوى بوتيرة بطيئة إلى  بلداتهم، وسط استقرار مبهم على وقع الهواجس من احتمالات نشوب توترات سياسية  وصدامات مسلحة.
 واضطر ما يربو على ثلاثة آلاف أسرة مسيحية  لمغادرة الموصل عندما ألزمها تنظيم «داعش» عقب اجتياحه المدينة أواسط عام  2014، على اعتناق الإسلام أو دفع الجزية أو المغادرة، ثم جردهم من أموالهم  وممتلكاتهم فاتجهوا إلى مدن إقليم كردستان المجاورة، أو إلى بلدان الغرب.
 مع إعلان استعادة المدينة في العاشر من  تموز (يوليو) الماضي، بدأ مواطنون مسيحيون تفقد دورهم وعقاراتهم، التي كان  التنظيم كتب عليها حرف «ن» في اختصار لتسمية «النصارى» على اعتبارها عقارات  تابعة لـ «دولة الخلافة»، وأكد معظمهم اتخاذ قرار «قطعي بالبيع» وعدم  العودة، ما يهدد بإنهاء حوالى ألفي سنة من الوجود المسيحي في المدينة.
 أسعار مشجعة
 يتراوح سعر كل متر مربع بين 400 و800 ألف  دينار أي بين 320 و640 دولاراً وفقاً لمساحة وموقع القطعة السكنية والحي،  على ما أفاد أبو يوسف (56 سنة) من حي الزهور، وقال لـ «الحياة»، إن «معظم  المسيحيين اليوم يرغبون ببيع عقاراتهم، والمشترون بالطبع من العرب  الميسورين وبعض آخر من الذين تهدمت منازلهم في الجانب الأيمن، وهم يفضلون  شراء بيوت المسيحيين بدافع عامل الثقة، لأن دوائر التسجيل العقاري ما زالت  مغلقة، إذ يتم كإجراء موقت اعتماد وكالة صادرة من كاتب العدل في ناحية قره  قوش».
 وزاد أن «ما حصل من مأساة يصعب نسيانه، لذا قررت أن أبيع منزلي، ووجهتنا المقبلة لم تتضح بعد، لكن أولويتنا هي الهجرة».
 والمسيحيون كانوا ينتشرون في أحياء الزهور  والمثنى والعرب والزراعي والمجموعة الثقافية في الجانب الأيسر الذي يشهد  استقراراً نسبياً منذ استعادته أواخر كانون الثاني (يناير) الماضي، في حين  ما زال ينتظر أقرانهم في الجانب الأيمن والبلدة القديمة عودة الهدوء والأمن  ورفع الأنقاض، حيث الأضرار جراء الحرب كانت بالغة.
 بسام عبد الأحد (49 سنة) عاد بعد أيام من  تحرير الجانب الأيمن مع إخوانه لمعاينة بيتهم وكاراج لغسل السيارات، وقد  استويا بالأرض، وتحدث لـ «الحياة» قائلاً: «يصعب أن تتخيل كم كان المشهد  مرعباً، معظم المباني تحولت إلى أنقاض، أما ما تبقى من المنازل غير  المهدمة، فإنها متفحمة جراء الحرائق، وكنا نشم رواح كريهة لا نعلم طبيعتها،  وبعد ربع ساعة قفلنا عائدين عبر النهر إلى أربيل».
 وتابع: «كل ما نفكر به هو أن تستقر الأمور  لنبيع ورثة العائلة ليقرر كل منا مصيره، أمامنا خياران: الأسوأ أن ننتقل  إلى مناطق سهل نينوى، والأفضل الهجرة من دون رجعة، على رغم أني كنت فشلت في  الهجرة عبر تركيا إلى اليونان بسبب الخوف من الغرق في البحر».
 في أحد مكاتب لبيع وشراء العقارات في بلدة  عنكاوا ذات الغالبية المسيحية في أربيل، كان سالم يعقوب الذي يقيم في  البلدة منذ نزوحه عن المدينة، يناقش مع محام إجراءات بيع عقاره الكائن في  حي الزهور. وقال لـ «الحياة»: «نفكر بأن نتوجه إما إلى الأردن أو تركيا ومن  ثم الهجرة إلى إحدى الدولة الغربية، أو الانتقال إلى منطقة سهل نينوى، أو  أن نبقى في أربيل». ولفت إلى أن «البعض يفكر بالانتقال إلى سهل نينوى، لكن  هناك قلقاً من عدم استقرار الوضع، وما زال الأمن غير واضح، ولا توجد صيغة  بين الأطراف والجهات الحكومية والسياسية لإدارة المنطقة، وشهدنا كيف حصل  اشتباك بين قوتين مسيحيتين، فكيف إذا ما حصل بين قوتين تختلفان في  الأيديولوجيا والتبعية».
 ووفقاً لأحدث إحصائية نشرتها البطريركية  الكلدانية، أكبر الكنائس العراقية، فإن عدد المسيحيين في عام 1997 كان يقدر  بحوالى مليون و400 ألف نسمة، وعلى رغم أنها أقرت بصعوبة إجراء إحصائية  دقيقة، فإنه يقال أن عددهم 2 في المئة من العدد الكلي للسكان البالغ 33  مليوناً، ولفتت إلى أن «إحصائية كهنتنا في دول الجوار تفيد بوجود أكثر من  18 ألف لاجئ مسيحي، وفي لبنان 2200 أسرة، وفي الأردن 800 أسرة».
 وما زال القلق يساور سالم يوسف الذي كان  يشاور صاحب مكتب للعقارات في أربيل لبيع منزله الصغير الكائن في حي الوحدة–  مستشفى السلام، وقال إن التقويم السابق قبل سيطرة «داعش» على الموصل لسعر  المتر الواحد كان مرتفعاً أما اليوم فانخفض إلى النصف.
 ويعزو قراره إلى «صعوبة الوثوق بمن خان  الجيرة لمئات السنين، ومقومات العيش هناك تلاشت، وليس هناك أصعب وأذل من أن  يكتب على دارك حرف النون وكأننا فضائيون جئنا من كوكب آخر».
 وأضاف: «كنت سلمت الدار إلى أرملة ربطتنا  بها الثقة المتبادلة بحكم العلاقة، اليوم ترفض الخروج منه، كما أنها ترفض  فتح الباب لمن يرغب بشرائه، وأنا مضطر إلى أن ألجأ إلى الكنيسة أو الشرطة  لإجبارها على الخضوع». وختم قائلاً: «نحن معلقون اليوم بين السماء والأرض،  لم نقرر بعد وجهتنا بين الانتقال إلى سهل نينوى أو أربيل أو الهجرة».
 وبحسب صاحب مكتب للعقارات في أربيل فإن  الإقبال يغلب على المنازل ذات المساحات الصغيرة التي لا تتجاوز 200 متر،  وتتراوح أسعارها بين 50-70 مليون دينار. وقال إن «الأسعار تختلف من حي إلى  آخر، وأغلاها هي في مناطق المجموعة الثقافية والمهندسين والمثنى وباب نركال  بسعر يصل إلى 800 ألف للمتر الواحد، وتتم عملية البيع عبر وكالة لدى كاتب  العدل في أربيل أو قضاء شيخان، ويكون المشتري عادة من سكان الحي وهم عرب،  أو الذين نزحوا من الجانب الأيمن بعد أن تهدمت بيوتهم».
 وأبلغ أحد المتاجرين بالدور رفض الكشف عن  اسمه «الحياة»، أن ضباط أجهزة الأمن في بعض المناطق يحذرون المواطنين  ويقولون لهم بأنه يمنع شراء بيوت المسيحيين بحجة عدم تركهم المدينة ولكي  يضطروا لاحقاً للعودة، لكن هاجس المسيحيين هو أن يكون ذلك مجرد غطاء للتستر  على رغبة مبيتة للاستحواذ على بيوتهم بأبخس ثمن».
 لكن القس نجيب الدومنيكي استبعد أن يكون  البيع خيار غالبية مسيحيي الموصل لصعوبة عملية البيع وغياب الدوائر ذات  العلاقة لإتمام عملية البيع. وقال: «ربما هناك من لديه الرغبة بالبيع، وما  يجري الآن هو قيام لجنة رسمية متخصصة ومن خلال الشرطة بإخراج المتجاوزين  على بيوت المسيحيين بأسرع وقت، وتسليمها لأصحابها الشرعيين».
 وأضاف: «نأمل بأن يتمسك مسيحيو الموصل  بالبقاء، فهذه مدينتهم وأرض أجدادهم، لكن هناك آثاراً نفسية تركت بصمتها،  والشخص منهم تغلب عليه الحيرة، غير قادر على أن يقرر بين خيار بيع منزله أو  العودة إليه، خصوصاً من كان يسكن في الجانب الأيمن نظراً إلى الدمار  الهائل في معظم أحيائه، والأهم لا يخفى أنهم يعيشون حالاً من فقدان الثقة  بالمحيط أثناء وبعد سيطرة داعش على المدينة».
 ووفقاً للدومنيكي فإن قرار العودة ربما  يحتاج إلى توافر مقومات «ضامنة» لحياة مستقرة، أولها عودة الأمن، و «سنحتاج  إلى مدة ليست بالقصيرة لإعادة تلك الثقة المفقودة».
 وفي أعقاب استعادة المدينة تعكف لجنة  مشتركة من الشرطة والكنيسة والحكومة المحلية على «متابعة دور المسيحيين  المتجاوز عليها» وتلقي الشكاوى ويكون ملزماً على المتجاوز تسليم المنزل  خلال مدة لا تتجاوز عشرة أيام.
 ويؤكد رئيس اللجنة دريد حكمت زوما «إخلاء  أكثر من سبعين منزلاً منذ بدء عمل اللجنة، والشكاوى ما زالت مستمرة، وقد  عادت أكثر من 25 أسرة في الجانب الأيسر». وأضاف أن «البعض من الذين يملكون  منازل ذات المساحة الكبيرة يواجهون صعوبة في بيعها لغلاء سعرها، والطلب  ينحصر بالتي لا يتجاوز سعرها 160 مليون دينار أي قرابة 133 ألف دولار. وشدد  على أن «أغلب الذين يسترجعون منازلهم إما يقومون بتأجيرها أو بيعها، البعض  يرغب بالبيع، وآخرون إما هاجروا أو ينتظرون توافر ضمانات أمنية وخدمية،  ومنهم من لم يقرر بعد».
 عودة حذرة وخروقات أمنية
 في الإحصائيات الأخيرة عادت 450 أسرة إلى  سهل نينوى الجنوبي حيث مناطق الحمدانية، قره قوش، برطلة وكرمليس، ونسبة أقل  في السهل الجنوبي، والنسبة لا ترقى إلى مستوى الطموح، لكون عودة 400 أسرة  إلى الحمدانية، لا تمثل سوى 4 في المئة من حجم سكانها الذين نزحوا منها،  وهو ما يؤكده وزير الهجرة والمهجرين جاسم محمد الجاف إذ قال إن «عودة 17  ألف نازح إلى ديارهم في الحمدانية ونواحي برطلة وبعشيقة والنمرود لا يشكل  رقماً بالمقارنة مع أعداد النازحين، على رغم أنها مشجعة».
 ويقوم عدد من المنظمات الأممية بإعادة  إعمار البيوت المتضررة، باستثناء المهدمة أو المحترقة والتي أدرجت في  برنامج ينفذ في المرحلة الثانية لإعادة بنائها، فضلاً عن عودة خدمة التيار  الكهربائي والمياه الصحية، وتزود كل عائلة بالأجهزة الكهربائية الأساسية،  في إطار خطة تشجيعية لعودة الحياة إلى هذه المناطق.
 بسام بهنام أفاد «الحياة» بأنه حضر مع أسر  أخرى لاجتماع دعت إليه إحدى المنظمات المكلفة تعمير الشقق في قره قوش،  وأبلغوها أن إعادة إعمار كل شقة رهن بموافقة عودة أصحابها، وقد بدأ العمل  بالفعل، وهو سيترك أربيل ويعود إلى بلدته خلال الشهرين المقبلين .
 لكن سالم متي من بلدة برطلة القريبة ما  زال قلقاً إزاء الوضع في سهل نينوى، على رغم أنه أعاد إعمار منزله «أفضل  مما كان عليه» بمساعدة المنظمات المعنية، وقال وهو ما زال يقيم في أربيل:  «انتهيت من إعمار المنزل، إلا أنني أفضل التريث في أخذ قرار، إذ إن مصير  هذه المنطقة يبدو مربكاً، وإقليم كردستان مقبل على تنظيم استفتاء في شأن  الاستقلال، وهو يطالب بضم هذه المناطق، لذا سننتظر ما ستؤول إليه الأمور في  نهاية الخريف».
 ويصف زعيم الكنيسة الكلدانية لويس ساكو  الأوضاع في المنطقة بـ «المتشنجة» جراء غياب اتفاق بعد نهاية تنظيم «داعش»،  ويعزو بطء عودة النازحين المسيحيين إلى «تقسيم الإدارة بين حكومتي أربيل  وبغداد، وبطء عملية إعادة الإعمار بسبب قلة المخصصات والحرب والفساد، وترقب  إجراء الاستفتاء المزمع في إقليم كردستان الرامي للانفصال».
 وتعاني القوى المسيحية من التقاطع وغياب  إستراتيجية موحدة لوضع رؤية واضحة إزاء مستقبل هذه المناطق، كان آخرها  انقسامها حول المشاركة في مؤتمر عقد في العاصمة البلجيكية بروكسيل حول  مستقبل الأقليات في سهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 سبتمبر 2017)

*كيف سعى داعش إلى قتل أول مسيحي عراقي يعود للموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اخبار الأن/
 ما إن تحررت الموصل من تنظيم داعش  الذي إحتلها لنحو ثلاث سنوات, كان حسام المسيحي كما يسميه جيرانه أول  العائدين إلى منزله من الديانة المسيحية, مؤكداً أنه لا يمكن ترك الأرض  التي ضحى بحياته من أجلها.
 بدموع الحزن والحسرة هجرها مرغماً بفعل  إرهاب داعش, وبدموع الفرح عاد إليها مبتهجاً وكأنه ولد من جديد, حسام يعود  الى جيرانه وأحبته, هو أول عراقي من الديانة المسيحية يعود لدياره و جذوره  في الموصل.
 الوفاء والحب هما أبرز صفتين إتسم بها حيُ  البكر شرقي الموصل, جيرانُ حسام كانوا أشد وطأة على داعش الذي كان يحوم  حوله , فوقفوا ضد أي تهديد له وأفشلوا محاولة مصادرة منزله متسلحين  بالتعايش السلمي.
 هذه السيدة الموصلية أم علي كانت في مقدمة  المتصدين لغايات داعش حيث وقفت بوجه مسلحيه دفاعاً عن بيت حسام معرضةً  حياتها للخطر مقابل منع التنظيم من مصادرة المنزل.
 أما رضوان فتمكن من إنقاذ حسام من كماشة  داعش وأخرجه من الموصل وقت إحتلال التنظيم المدينة وبقي محافظاً على منزل  حسام المسيحي كما يسميه جيرانه دون الإكتراث لقمع التنظيم ووحشيته.
 التعايش المسالم هو ما يوصف به حيُ البكر  كأمثاله في الموصل بغض النظر عن تنوع سكانها, فكان الوقوفُ بوجه الإرهاب  سلاحاً أكثر وقعاً على داعش وأساليبه في إستهداف لحمة الموصل وتماسك  أبنائها.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 سبتمبر 2017)

*تـأسـيـس "مجمـوعـة الشـبـّان (Youth Group)" المـرتبطـة بالاتحاد الآشـوري العـالمـي فـي ألمـانيـا *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عـقـد اجتمـاع أولـي فـي نادي أبجـد  الآشـوري فـي مـدينـة فـيزبادن الألمـانيـة وذلـك بتـاريـخ (ظ£ أيـلـول  ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§) وتـم تـأسـيـس جمعيـة الشـبّان (Youth Group) والمـرتبطـة بالاتحاد  الآشـوري العـالمـي.
 الهـدف مـن تـأسـيـسـهـا جمـع شـابـاتنـا  وشـبابنـا معـاً للقيـام بنشـاطـات ثقـافيـة مـع جمعيـة أبجـد وتحضـير  الأجيـال لخـدمـة القضيـة الآشـوريـة.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 سبتمبر 2017)

*الزيارة الرعوية لغبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الى اريزونا – اليوم الاول*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 عصر السبت 2 ايلول، استقبلت خورنة مار  اوراها في اريزونا غبطة ابينا البطريرك والوفد المرافق: المطران عمانوئيل  شليطا مطران ابرشية مار بطرس الكلدانية الجديد، والمطران سرهد جمو مطران  الابرشية السابق، والمعاونين البطريركيين مار شليمون وردوني ومار باسليوس  يلدو المحترمين. استقبلوا بالورود المقدمة من قبل شباب الخورنة، وسط هلاهل  وتصفيق المؤمنين الأعزاء.
  بدأ برنامج الاستقبال بمزمور "شباح لمريا  بقوذشيه" ثم قام الخوراسقف فيليكس الشابي راعي الخورنة بالترحيب بالزوار  الكرام وشاكرا اياهم على هذه الزيارة المتميزة. ثم قرأ نبذة عن حياة  المطران الجديد للابرشية مار عمانوئيل شليطا بالانكليزية. ثم قام الاب  رويال حنوش المعاون الخورني بالقاء كلمة مختصرة بدوره بالكلدانية مرحبا  باحبار الكنيسة الاجلاء.
 بعدها بدأت امسية التراتيل واستمرت زهاء 40  دقيقة من تراتيل بمزيج بين العربي والكلداني، دارت حول موضوع الراعي، منها  ترتيلتين جديدتين احداهما من تأليف الشماش ميسر يوسف من الحان قديمة،  والثانية من كلمات والحان الخوراسقف فيليكس الشابي بعنوان "بابا وياله –  الاب والبنون".
 ثم قام المطران سرهد جمو بالقاء كلمة  مسهبة عن تاريخ البطريركية المشرقية من سنة 80 ميلادية وجذورها في ساليق  قطيسفون – كوخي وكيف ان غبطة البطريرك ساكو هو وريث سلسلة اولئك البطاركة  العظام الى يومنا هذا، كما وهنأ المطران الجديد على تسنمه مهام رعاية  ابرشية مار بطرس في غربي امريكا.
 اما غبطة ابينا البطريرك فكانت كلمته  مفعمة بالرجاء والامل بمستقبل واعد لكنيستنا وابنائها في بلدان الام العراق  كما وفي بلاد الغرب من خلال تواصل رؤية ابنائها من اجل مستقبل واعد ومنفتح  على العالم وعلى الاخر. وكعادة غبطته، فتح المجال امام الناس للادلاء  باراءهم ومقترحاتهم والاجابة عليهم.
 وقبل بركة الختام قام غبطته بمباركة  المؤمنين بالماء المقدس ليتقووا ويتشددوا بايمانهم وتخلصوا من اوجاعهم  وامراضهم بقوة صلاتهم وثقتهم باللـه.

 الخوراسقف فيليكس الشابي
 راعي الكنيسة الكلدانية في اريزونا


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يستقبل وفدا من حزب القوات اللبنانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 استقبل عضو قيادة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري/ مسؤول علاقات كوردستان هالان هرمز كوركيس في مكتب اربيل  للمجلس الشعبي في عنكاوا يوم السبت 2/9/2017 ، استقبل وفدا من حزب القوات  اللبنانية ضم ايلي شربجي عضو المكتب السياسي و مايا سكر مسؤولة السياسات  العامة وجورج أبي رعد عضو القيادة مسؤول مكتب اقليم كوردستان.
 وخلال اللقاء تمت مناقشة وبحث العديد من  القضايا والامور واخر المستجدات على الساحة السياسية في المنطقة بصورة عامة  واوضاع شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري بشكل خاص ومستقبل المسيحيين في  الشرق الاوسط.
 كما ركز اللقاء على وضع ابناء شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في سهل نينوى ومصير المنطقة بعد تحريرها من  عصابات داعش والمجموعات الارهابية والاضرار الناجمة جراء سيطرة الارهاب على  المنطقة ومناقشة الاليات المناسبة لمرحلة مابعد داعش والسبل الكفيلة لعودة  أبناء شعبنا الى اراضيهم التأريخية بضمانات حقيقية بتحقيق منطقة أمنة  وبحماية دولية.
 وتطرق اللقاء الى حجم المصاعب والمعاناة التي يمر بها ابناء شعبنا المهجر قسرا في لبنان والاردن وتركيا وفي بلدان المهجر.
 وأخذ استفتاء اقليم كوردستان المقرر  اجراؤه في 25 ايلول / سبتمبر من العام الحالي حيزا كبيرا من النقاش خلال  اللقاء ومواقف الاطراف السياسية وابناء شعبنا من هذه العملية ومضمون ورقة  المطالب الموقعة من قبل احزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا السياسية التي تم تقديمها  كوثيقة الاتفاق السياسي لضمان حقوق شعبنا ما بعد الاستقلال وتثبيتها في  دستور كوردستان ، وابرزها المطالبة باقليم فيدرالي لشعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري ضمن جمهورية كوردستان الفيدرالية الديمقراطية ، ومطالبتنا  بحكم ذاتي في المناطق التي يشكل فيها ابناء شعبنا الاغلبية السكانية وغير  المرتبطة جغرافيا بهذا الاقليم.
 اما بخصوص المناطق التي لايشكل فيها شعبنا  الاغلبية السكانية وغير المرتبطة جغرافيا بالاقليم يتم ارتباطها بهذا  الاقليم بوضع نظام خاص.
 واكد الجانبان على مدى عمق العلاقة بين  القوات اللبنانية والمجلس الشعبي واستمرارها وتوطيدها وبحث اليات العمل  المشترك خدمة لابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري وعموم المسيحيين  وضمان مستقبلهم ووجودهم في المرحلة المقبلة.









​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2017)

*اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني يستقبل وفد من حزب القوات اللبنانية في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 استقبل اعضاء المكتب السياسي لاتحاد بيت  نهرين الوطني صباح يوم 4  9  2017 ، كل من عامر يعقوب وحنان متي توما وسلمى  عبد الاحد وفداً من حزب القوات اللبنانية ضم الوفد كل السيد ايلي شربجي  مسؤول الجناح السياسي لحزب القوات اللبنانية ويرافقه السيد جورج أبي رعد  مسؤول مكتب اربيل للحزب وخلال اللقاء تباحثا الطرفان الامور العامة المحلية  والاقليمية في المنطقة وتداعياتها في هذه المرحلة التاريخية وخاصة شعبنا  يحاول العودة تدريجيا الى مناطقه في سهل نينوى بعد تحريريها من عصابات داعش  الارهابية .
 وايضا تم شرح ما خرج به مؤتمر بروكسل الذي  عقد في شهر حزيران الماضي ومطاليبه التي تضمنت حقوق شعبنا السياسية  والعسكرية والاقتصادية والادارية في مناطق تواجده التاريخية في سهل نينوى  وايضا تم التعريف بالوثيقة الرسمية التي وقعت من قبل احزاب شعبنا القومية  والتي تضمنت مطاليب شعبنا في الاقليم رفعت الى رئاسة اقليم كردستان  لتوقيعها وتثبيتها في دستور الاقليم واقرارها رسميا قبل 25  ايلول الجاري ،  بعد ذلك تطرقا الطرفان الى الامور الهامة السياسية الانية على الساحة  اللبنانية والعراقية والمتغيرات التي ستحصل يجب ان نتداركها ونكون في قلب  الحدث والمتغيرات لأجل شعبنا وتطرق الوفد الى السياسة اللبنانية والاتفاقات  التي وصلت اليها بعد الصراع مع الازمات السياسية لفترات طويلة قد تكون  دروس يمكن الاستفادة منها في هذه المرحلة ، بعدها ودع الضيف الزائر وتمنى  الطرفان الموفقية للجميع في خدمة شعبينا.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2017)

*الزيارة الرعوية لغبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الى اريزونا – اليوم الثاني*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 قضى غبطة ابنا البطريرك مار روفائيل ساكو  نهارا طويلا بمعية راعي الابرشية الجديد مار عمانوئيل شليطا ومار سرهد جمو  ومار شليمون وردوني ومار باسليوس يلدو مع الاباء الكهنة والمؤمنين في  اريزونا.
 بدأ منهاج الاحد 12:45 ظهرا بقداس كبير في كنيسة مار توما  للاتين الكاثوليك في فينيكس التي تسع 1200 شخص، وقد غصت بالمؤمنين الاعزاء.  وقد شارك في الذبيحة الالهية مطران فينيكس توماس اولمستد والاب ستيفن كنكل  راعي الخورنة، ومشاركة الخوراسقف فيليكس الشابي راعي الكنيسة الكلدانية في  اريزونا ومعاونه الاب رويال حنوش والاب ديفيد المرافق للوفد الزائر.
  قبل القداس التقى غبطته والسادة المطارنة بسيادة المطران المضيف اولمستد،  وتناولوا الحديث حول امور المؤمنين الكلدان واندماجهم بالمجتمع الغربي  الجديد.
 بعد البركة الختامية كان موعد الراعي مع الرعية حيث تقدم كافة  المؤمنين لالقاء التحية والتبرك من احبار الكنيسة الاجلاء، واستمروا الى 3  بعد الظهر.
 بعدها كان المشوار الاخير للنهار مع ابناء الخورنة حيث  تناولوا الغداء مع عوائل الشمامسة ومجلس الخورنة وفرسان كولمبوس والجوق  والتعليم المسيحي والشباب واخوية قلب يسوع في قاعة كنيسة مار اوراها..  استمر الى 5 عصرا.
 كما وحضر الشريف (رئيس الشرطة) الجديد لفينيكس السيد  بول بينزونيه لالقاء التحية على غبطة البطريرك والاباء الاساقفة والمشاركة  بمائدة الغداء. بعد الغداء قام الاب فيليكس بتقديم هدايا تذكارية من  الخورنة الى الاحبار الكرام كما قدم مجلس الخورنة هدية تذكارية لراعيهم  بالمناسبة لعمله في تتميم مراسيم الاستقبال والقداس في اريزونا.

 مجلس الخورنة





































​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2017)

*أذاعة صوت الكلدان تلتقي البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو في أحتفالات ساندياكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/

 بمناسة الأحتفال بتنصيب المطران مار  عمانوئيل شليطا راعيا لأبرشية مار بطرس الرسول الكلدانية في ساندياكو شارك  وفد من أذاعة صوت الكلدان الأخ شوقي قونجا وفوزي دلي , وبهذه المناسبة قمت  بأجراء لقاء واسع مع غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس ساكو أجاب فيه على كل  الأسئلة المطروحة التي شملت محاور عديدة ومتنوعة .

 1 – موضوع زيارته الأولى الى ساندياكو  والأحتفالات بتنصيب المطران مار عمانوئيل شليطا ولقاء الأخوة والفرح مع  المطران مار سرهد يوسب جمو راعي أبرشية مار بطرس المتقاعد حاليا .
 2 – موضوع الأستفتاء في أقليم كردستان .
 3- تحرير مدننا وقرانا في سهل نينوى ودور الكنيسة والرابطة في المساعدة للبناء والأعمار ومهام لجنة الأعمار والمساعدات الدولية  .
 4- الرابطة الكلدانية بعد سنتان من مؤتمرها التأسيسي .
 5 – موضوع قضاء تلكيف وأشكالات رجوع أبناء تلكيف الى مدينتهم والعقبات السياسية والأمنية ودور الباطريركية ورؤيتها بالموضوع .
 6 – موضوع التعينات الأدارية في القوش وتعيين قائمقام لتلكيف.
 7 – السينهودس القادم في الرابع من الشهر العاشر في روما .

 للأستماع الى اللقاء يرجى الذهاب الى هذا الرابط
http://chaldeanvoice.com/interviews
 فوزي دلي
 عن – اذاعة صوت الكلدان
 الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية – مشيكان
 3-9-2017

​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2017)

*نشاطات منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 * السيدة باسكال وردا تشارك في مؤتمر نسائي عقد في الموصل يوم 26/8/2017 بحضور العديد من الناشطات في مجال حقوق الانسان
 .السيدة وردا تدعو الى اعتماد الكفاءات النسائية في إعادة الأعمار وتعزيز واقع التحرر والتضامن الوطني.
 .شهادات ومداخلات عن الواقع المظلم الذي عاشته النساء خلال الاحتلال الداعشي للموصل.
 شاركت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وزيرة الهجرة والمهجرين الاسبق، عضو شبكة النساء  العراقيات في مؤتمر المنظمات النسائية الذي عقد يوم 26/8/2017 على قاعة  مرحبا في حي الزهور بمدينة الموصل، وأشرفت على تنظيمه جمعية الأمل وشبكة  النساء العراقيات ومنظمة اوكسفام، وضم عدد من نساء الموصل وناشطات قدمن الى  المدينة من محافظات اخرى للمشاركة فيه، وجاء انعقاد المؤتمر تحت شعار (  نساء العراق صانعات السلام) .
 هذا وقد تحدثت السيدة وردا في المؤتمر  بمداخلة تناولت فيها اهمية ان يكون للمرأة الموصلية وللنساء في عموم محافظة  نينوى دورهن الرائد في المرحلة الجديدة التي تعيشها المحافظة وما تستلزم  من جهود في إعادة الأعمار .
 وأضافت السيدة وردا في مداخلتها ان الواقع  الذي نعيشه الان يقتضي مواقف نسائية اكثر جذرية واشد تأثيرا في المشهد  السياسي لانتشال الواقع العام من حالة التعثر التي تحكمه، مؤكدة ان في  الوسط النسائي العراقي كفاءات على درجة عالية من المعرفة والكفاءة والخبرة  والنزاهة وكل هذه العناصر مستندة الى حب حقيقي اصيل للعراق مقرون بحس  الامومة للنساء الذي يمثل العامل الاساسي في انسنة العملية السياسية  الجديدة بغية تحقيق ديمقرطة النظام السياسي، كما قالت ان المطلوب من النساء  اكبر من غيرهن دون ان تنتظرن من يعمل لهن بل ان تتجرأن بهمة في المشاركة  في صنع القرار السياسي.
 وتخلل المؤتمر شهادات ومداخلات لناجيات  ونساء عشن تحت سطوة الارهاب الداعشي، اذ تحدثن عن ما جرى عليهن من اهوال،  كما استمعت المشاركات في المؤتمر الى حديث ابن الشهيدة الحقوقية سميرة التي  واجهت ظلم وتعسف داعش بكل شجاعة ودفعت حياتها ثمنا للحرية والوطن، اذ  أعدمها الإرهابيون وكانت تردد " فدوة للوطن" وكانت أم لعدد من الأولاد  والبنات وحاصلة على شهادتين جامعيتين من جامعة الموصل في مادتي التاريخ  والقانون، وكانت قد درجت في الدراسة من مدارس محو الامية.
 ومن بين الشهادات الأخرى التي نقلتها  النساء الى رئيسة حمورابي حديث لمهندسة شابة قالت انها بقيت سجينة البيت  داخل الموصل (944 ) يوما منها 85 يوما تحت القصف ودعت خلال حديثها الى  تكثيف الجهود لمساعدة النساء الموصليات، كما تطرقت وهي تشكر القوات الأمنية  وتفتخر بهم الى اللحظة التي أحست بها بالحرية عندما حررها الجنود  العراقيين خلال عمليات تطهيرهم للموصل من الإرهابيين.
 يشار الى ان  المؤتمر النسائي الذي عقد في الموصل كان قد سبقه لقاء موسع للمشاركات عقد  في اربيل يوم 25/8/2017 من اجل وضع اللمسات الأخيرة على جدول أعمال  المؤتمر، وقد توجهت الوفود النسائية من اربيل صباح اليوم الثاني الى الموصل  وتم عقد المؤتمر في موعده.
 ==============================
 * منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تواصل برنامجها الاغاثي الميداني دعما للعوائل العائدة إلى المدن والبلدات والقرى المحررة
 . شمول " 445 " عائلة شبكية بحصص غذائية في محيط ناحية برطلة.
 . ( 3240 )  مجموع العوائل التي شملتها الإغاثة لعام 2017 حتى الآن.
 .البرنامج الاغاثي يأتي بدعم منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية.
 تواصل منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان  برنامجها الاغاثي الميداني لعام 2017 بالمزيد من الاهتمام وبدعم منظمة  التضامن المسيحي الدولية، فقد توجه فريق اغاثي منها يوم 27/8/2017 إلى قرية  باشبيتا في ناحية برطلة التابعة إلى قضاء الحمدانية في محافظة نينوى ووزع  هناك " 445 " حصة غذائية للعوائل الشبكية العائدة الى هذه المنطقة، وضم  الفريق الاغاثي السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة المنظمة والسادة لويس مرقوس ايوب  نائب رئيس المنظمة ويوحنا يوسف توايا رئيس فرع المنظمة في اربيل وستيفن نوح  والن لويس ويوسف اسحق أعضاء الهيئة العامة فيها والناشطون لؤي كمال ووسام  ولؤي يوحنا، كما ساهم في التوزيع وتهيئة مستلزمات هذا النشاط ميدانيا مختار  القرية السيد قاسم محمد مال الله.
 يشار إلى أن منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان  كانت قد وضعت لعام 2017 برنامجا اغاثيا هدفه دعم العوائل العائدة الى المدن  والبلدات والقرى التي تم تحريرها من الإرهابيين الدواعش، وكانت المنظمة قد  وزعت في عدد من هذه المناطق حصصا غذائية وصحية وقناني مياه وأجهزة منزلية  لتصفية وتحلية المياه شملت اكثر من ( 3240) عائلة عربية وشبكية ومسيحية  وكاكائية في الجانب الأيمن من الموصل وفي قضائي الحمدانية وتلكيف وضمن  البلدات والقرى والأحياء التالية (تللسقف، باقوفا، قرقوش، كرمليس، برطلة،  حي الموصل الجديدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2017)

*حركة تجمع السريان تستقبل وفد حزب القوات اللبنانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

    زار السيد ايلي شربجي مسؤول الجناح  السياسي لحزب القوات اللبنانية ويرافقه السيد جورج أبي رعد مسؤول مكتب  اربيل للحزب ، مقر حركة تجمع السريان في اربيل / عنكاوا .
    وبعد الاستقبال والترحيب من قبل رئيس  وأعضاء قيادة وكوادر حركة تجمع السريان ، ناقش الطرفان عدد من المواضيع  التي تخص أبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في العراق وبلدان المهجر  وخاصة في لبنان حيث دار الحديث حول إيجاد مجموعة من الآليات المناسبة لرسم  السياسة الصحيحة للأحزاب والمنظمات السياسية في العراق لضمان الوجود  الحقيقي لشعبنا المسيحي في ارض الوطن .
     كما أكد الطرفان على أهمية التقارب في  وجهات النظر في المرحلة المقبلة نظراً للأوضاع الصعبة التي يمر بها أبناء  شعبنا بعد تحرير بلدات ومناطق سهل نينوى لتوفير ظروف أفضل لضمان عودة سريعة  وآمنة لأبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري الى مناطقه التاريخية .


----------



## paul iraqe (6 سبتمبر 2017)

*لى أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي أوقفوا الإبادة الجماعية في الشرق الأوسط وضعوا قرار المساعدات على الطاولة للتصويت*



 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 نشر بتاريخ 6/9/2017 السيد لؤي ميخائيل  مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والسيد  ستيفين هالينكسهاد مدير مشروع الملاذ الأمن في منظمة الدفاع عن المسيحيين  مقالاً باللغة الإنكليزية في جريدة (The Hill) المختصة بشؤون الكونغرس  والإدارة الأمريكية بعنوان " إلى أعضاء مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي أوقفوا  الإبادة الجماعية في الشرق الأوسط وضعوا قرار المساعدات على الطاولة  للتصويت"
 ويتحدث كاتبي المقال عن معاناة المسيحيين  والأقليات الأخرى في العراق وسوريا والإبادة الجماعية التي ارتكبها داعش  بحقهم والمساعدات التي تبعثها الولايات المتحدة عن طريق الوكالة الأمريكية  للتنمية الدولية وبرنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي إلى بغداد والتي لا تصل  إلى المسيحيين والأقليات المتضررة جراء هذه الحرب المميتة. وكما اعتبر  الفريق العامل والمعني بالإبادة الجماعية "أن بغداد ثقب أسود للتمويل،  وعندما نرسل المساعدات إلى بغداد فإن أقليات الشمال لا ترى ديناراً واحداً  منها".
 وأكدا ميخائيل وهالينكسهاد من الضرورة أن  يصوت مجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي على قرار H.R. 390 الذي صوت عليه مجلس النواب  الأمريكي بالإجماع بتاريخ 6/6/2017 ومر على هذا القرار الملزم 40 يوماً على  تشريعه في مجلس النواب، وإن هذا القرار سوف يضع حداً للتمويل الذي يتم  هدره بذريعة المساعدات الإنسانية ويقوم بتمويل ومساعدة الناجين وضحايا  الإبادة الجماعية والأقليات المتضررة كما يتخذ القرار خطوات هامة لضمان  قيام حكومة العراق بجمع الأدلة ضد مرتكبي هذه الجرائم ومقاضاة مرتكبيها.

http://thehill.com/blogs/pundits-bl...de-bring-aid-bill-to-the#bottom-story-socials


----------



## paul iraqe (6 سبتمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور رعية سان هوسيه في كاليفورنيا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 وصل نهار الاثنين 4 ايلول 2017 غبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة السادة الاساقفة: مار سرهد جمو، مار  شليمون وردوني، مار عمانوئيل شليطا، ومار باسيليوس يلدو، الى مطار مدينة  سان هوسيه، وكان في استقبالهم الاب مايكل باروتا، راعي كنيسة مريم العذراء  وبعض اعضاء مجلس الرعية. وتأتي هذه المحطة ضمن الزيارة الراعوية لابرشية  مار بطرس الرسول في كاليفورنيا.

 بعد استراحة قصيرة توجه غبطته  والسادة الاساقفة معه الى كنيسة مريم العذراء في سان هوسيه للاحتفال  بالذبيحة الالهية، حيث كانت الكنيسة مكتظة بالمؤمنين، وبعد قراءة الانجيل  المقدس، قال غبطته للمؤمنين ان يكونوا واحداً مثلما كانوا تلاميذ المسيح،  كلنا ابناء كنيسة المشرق، التي اعطت الكثير من الشهداء ولا تزال تشهد ليسوع  المسيح. كما أكد على تقوية كنيسة العراق (كنيسة الام) التي فيها تراثنا  وتقاليدنا، وطلب منهم الصلاة لاجل السلام.

 وفي نهاية القداس منح  غبطته والاساقفة البركة الختامية ثم استمع غبطته كالعادة الى اراء واسئلة  المؤمنين وحاول الاجابة عليها بكل رحابة صدر ومن ثم كان العشاء مع ابناء  الرعية في قاعة الكنيسة.


































​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 سبتمبر 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يستقبل عضو البرلمان العراقي عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي القاضي رائد اسحق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 في الرابع من أيلول 2017، استقبل قداسة  سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني يستقبل صاحب السعادة القاضي رائد  اسحق، عضو البرلمان العراقي، وذلك في المقرّ البطريركي في العطشانة –  لبنان.
 خلال اللقاء، أعطى سعادة القاضي اسحق تقريراً حول التطورات الأخيرة في العراق على الأصعدة كافة، كما 
 وناقش قداسته وسعادته السبل المختلفة لتقديم المساعدة للمسيحيين الذين هاجروا من العراق ويسكنون في لبنان.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 سبتمبر 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يستقبل وفدأ من جمعية الحمدانية للأسكان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 استقبل السيد شمس الدين كوركيس رئيس  المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري وفدأ من جمعية الحمدانية للأسكان  ضم كل من السادة كامل رفو وسالم حبيب وخالد فريد وفؤاد صليوا أعضاء الجمعية  وبحضور السيدين يلدا خوشابا وغزوان القس يونان عضوا المجلس الشعبي ، وخلال  الزيارة ناقش الطرفان اهم القضايا ذات الاهتمام المشترك وخصوصأ بما يتعلق  بواقع ابناء شعبنا وايجاد السبل الكفيلة لتذليل كافة المعوقات التي تعترض  ابناء شعبنا للوصول الى الاهداف المشروعة وفي مقدمتها الاقليم الفدرالي  الخاص بشعبنا في دولة كوردستان الاتحادية الديمقراطية القادمة وقد اكد  الجانبان على ضرورة ان تتظافر الجهود من الجميع للخروج بطروحات وأفكار  معتدلة تخدم مصالح شعبنا وتضمن لهم العيش الكريم كمكون أصيل تاريخيأ وقوميأ  ووطنيأ .


----------



## paul iraqe (8 سبتمبر 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك أفرام الثاني يلتقي جلالة ملك بلجيكا فيليب في بروكسل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 في تمام الساعة الثانية بعد ظهر يوم  الخميس 7 أيلول 2017، قام قداسة سيّدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني  بزيارة الملك فيليب ملك بلجيكا يرافقه صاحبا النيافة مار جرجس كورية  النائب البطريركي في بلجيكا وفرنسا واللوكسمبورغ ومار موريس عمسيح مطران  الجزيرة والفرات والأب الربّان جوزف بالي السكرتير البطريركي ومدير دائرة  الإعلام ورئيس مجلس الأبرشية.
 في مستهل اللقاء، استعرض قداسته واقع حال  مسيحيي الشرق وخاصة في سوريا والعراق وما يتعرّضون له من اضطهاد هو الأعنف  في التاريخ الحديث، معبّرًا عن استغرابه من الصمت الدولي تجاه حروبٍ هي  أشبه بجرائم كبرى بحقّ الإنسانية، وعجز المنظمات الإنسانية عن توفير الأمن  والأمان للناس المدنيّين الأبرياء، ومؤكّدًا على ضرورة دعم الحل السياسي في  سورية وتكثيف الجهود من أجل مكافحة الإرهاب، والعمل الجاد على إطلاق سراح  مطرانَي حلب المخطوفَين بولس يازجي ومار غريغوريوس يوحنا إبراهيم وجميع  المخطوفين.
 وأثنى قداسة سيّدنا البطريرك على الجهود  الكبيرة التي تبذلها المملكة البلجيكية من أجل مساعدة اللاجئين السوريين  والعراقيين، مؤكّدًا أنّ الدعم الأمثل هو مساعدتهم على البقاء في وطنهم.
 وبدوره، رحّب جلالة الملك البلجيكي بقداسة  سيّدنا البطريرك وتمنّى له إقامة طيّبة في بلجيكا. كما أثنى على غيرة  السريان ودورهم الفعّال في ازدهار المجتمع البلجيكي وتطوّره بشكلٍ بنّاءٍ  منذ قدومهم إلى البلاد.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 سبتمبر 2017)

*مدير عام الثقافة والفنون السريانية يواصل زياراته إلى القرى الآشورية في أرمينيا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 في صباح الخامس من أيلول الجاري، زار  الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل مدير عام الثقافة والفنون السريانية، مدرسة  أرزنيفي قرية أرزني الآشورية في شمالي العاصمة الأرمينية يرفان، وبحث مع  السيدة صوفيا سيمونوفا مديرة المدرسة سبل النهوض بمادة اللغة الآشورية  للطلبة الآشوريين المنتظمين في المدرسة، وتفقد أحد الصفوف بحضور مدرسة  اللغة الأم الآنسة ستيلا يشوايفا، وتكلم مع الطلاب حول أهمية تعلم اللغة  الأم والتعرف على آدابها وفنونها والكتابة بها، فضلاً عن التحدث بها في  البيت والمدرسة والشارع. كما تفقد مرافق روضة اليونسكا الخاصة بأطفال  القرية الآشورية أرزني، والتقى مديرة الروضة السيدة سوزاننا الكسانوفا،  مبديًا اعجابه بإدارة الروضة، ومرافقها المتعددة، وتنظيم كادرها، ونظافتها  المتميزة. وفي ختام الزيارة، شكر السيد المدير العام، د. روبين بيت شموئيل  مديرة المدرسة ومديرة الروضة في قرية أرزني لحسن الإستقبال والحفاوة،  راجيًا للجميع الحرص الدائم في اداء الواجب القومي الملقى على مسؤوليتهم  التربوية.
 ويبلغ عدد نفوس أبناء قرية أرزني  الآشوريين زهاء (1200) نسمة فيهم من يعمل في روسيا حاليًا لشحة العمل في  أرمينيا،وقدموا  في الأصل أيضًا من أورمي الإيرانية في عام 1828، وبنوا  فيها كنيسة باسم مريم العذراء ما زالت شاخصة، وفي خدمة الرعية، أعمدتها  الرئيسة الوسطى والسقف من الخشب، أما الجدران فهي من الحجر المحلي والطين  ويبلغ عرض الحائط أكثر من متر واحد. ويخدمها اليوم، القس نيقاديموس يوخنا،  وهو الكاهن الوحيد في عموم جمهورية أرمينيا الذي ينتمي إلى كنيسة المشرق  الآشورية.





















​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 سبتمبر 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يجتمع مع عدد من شخصيات ابناء شعبنا في دهوك*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بتاريخ 7/9/2017 اجتمع رئيس واعضاء المجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في مقره بمدينة دهوك بعدد من الشخصيات  التي تمثل مؤسسات شعبنا والوجهاء ومخاتيرالقرى في مدينة دهوك، وجاء هذا  الاجتماع لمناقشة الحملة التعبوية لدعم الاستفتاء المزمع اجراءه في  25/9/2017 حيث تم الاتفاق على تشكيل لجان مناطقية للقاء بابناء شعبنا  وتوعيتهم على اهمية المشاركة في هذه الممارسة الديمقراطية كونها حق دستوري  وشرعي تضمنه المواثيق الدولية وحقوق الانسان في تقرير المصير واختيار  الافضل لحياة حرة كريمة.
 واكد المجتمعون على ضرورة ان يكون لشعبنا  قراره الواضح والصريح في مسالة المشاركة في الاستفتاء والتصويت (بنعم)  كوننا أبناء هذه الارض منذ الاف السنين والمشاركة هو تعبير عن عمق انتمائنا  وكذلك هو اثبات للارادة الحرة في العيش المشترك وادراك فعلي للمواطنة  الحقيقية انطلاقأ من الواجبات والحقوق وفي مقدمتها اقليم فيدرالي لشعبنا في  دولة كوردستان الاتحادية الديمقراطية المدنية.
 هذا ويذكر بان المجلس الشعبي بالتنسيق مع  الاحزاب السياسية الاخرى لشعبنا الموقعة على وثيقة مطاليبنا سيواصل عملية  الإعلام لضرورة المشاركة في الاستفتاء عن طريق ندوات جماهيرية ولقاءات اخرى  مع شخصيات تمثل المؤسسات المختلفة والوجهاء في كافة المناطق وبلدات  أبناء  شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 سبتمبر 2017)

*الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل يزور مدرسة بوشكين في قرية ديفين الآشورية في أرمينيا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بمناسبة بدء الدوام الرسمي لعموم مدارس  أرمينيا الذي يصادف في الأول من أيلول، زار الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل، مدير  عام الثقافة والفنون السريانية، مدرسة بوشكين المختلطة في قرية ديفين  الآشورية التي تدرّس فيها اللغة الأم لكافة المراحل الدراسية، من الصف  الأول الإبتدائي ولغاية الصف الثاني عشر، والتقى بمديرة المدرسة السيدة  عايدا لازاروفا ومدرسيها. وارتجلى باللغة الأم (السوريث)، كلمة معبرة  ومؤثرة أمام حشد الإدارة والمعلمين والطلبة، أكد فيها أهمية تعلم اللغة  الأم لأبناء القومية الآشورية، وضرورة الحفاظ عليها ترسيخًا للوجود القومي،  منبهًا الكل إلى عدم التهاون أو التقاعس في استخدامها اليومي في حوار  الحياة، لأنها الرابط القومي الأكثر قوة والديمومة الذي يربط الآشوريين/  السريان بعضهم ببعض حيثما كانوا.
             ويذكر أن الوجود الآشوري في  أرمينيا يرجع إلى عام 1828 م، عندما هاجر إليها جمعٌ من آشوريي أورمي، إثر  تداعيات الحرب التي جرت بين روسيا القيصرية والحكومة الإيرانية في حينه،  ويبلغ نفوسها اليوم زهاء ألفي نسمة، كلهم آشوريون ينتمون إلى كنيسة المشرق  الآشورية، ويتكلمون السورث القريبة إلى لهجة أورمي بطلاقة. ويخدم  كنيستها  اليوم، القس نقياديموس يوخنا، وهو من أبناء القرية ذاتها، وحاليًا يحضر  لنيل شهادة الدكتوراه في لاهوت كنيسة المشرق. وكان قد أرسى دعائم وجود  كنيسة المشرق الأم في أرمينيا، الأب الغيور النشط إسحق تمرس الذي كلف  بخدمتها، وتأسيس أول كنيسة آشورية فيها بعد نحو مائتي سنة من الإنقطاع  التام عن الكنيسة الأم، بسبب سياسة الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية الروسية اثناء  الحكم القيصري، ثم سياسة النظام الشيوعي حتى مطلع تسعينيات القرن المنصرم،  وقد خدمها القس إسحق أكثر من عشر سنوات بتفان ونكران ذات يشهد أهل القرية  له، حيث أعاد الى الكنيسة الأم، هيبتها وتقاليدها المترسخة في الذاكرة  الآشورية الجمعية.

















​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 سبتمبر 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يستقبل الأمين العام لمجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط ورئيس الجامعة الأنطونية الأب ميشال جلخ*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 في الخامس من أيلول 2017، استقبل قداسة  سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني الأمين العام لمجلس كنائس الشرق  الأوسط ورئيس الجامعة الأنطونية الأب ميشال جلخ، وذلك في المقرّ البطريركي  في العطشانة، لبنان، بحضور نيافة الحبر الجليل مار موريس عمسيح، مطران  الجزيرة والفرات، والأب الربّان جوزف بالي، السكرتير البطريركي ومدير دائرة  الإعلام.
 خلال اللقاء، هنّأ قداسة سيّدنا البطريرك الأب جلخ بمناسبة  انتخابه رئيساً للجامعة الأنطونية، وناقشوا التحضيرات الجارية للاجتماع  المقبل للجنة التنفيذية لمجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط والذي سيستضيفه دير مار  أفرام السرياني في معرّة صيدنايا خلال شهر تشرين الأول القادم.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 سبتمبر 2017)

*أرمن العراق .. أقلية على شفا الإختفاء*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - المونيتور/
 وسيم باسم
 أعرب زعماء مسيحيّون في العراق، ومنهم  الأرمن، في 26 آب/أغسطس 2017، عن الخشية من تحوّل أديرتهم وكنائسهم إلى  متاحف بسبب عنف يستهدف وجودهم في البلاد، فيما استقبل وزير الثقافة  والسياحة والآثار فرياد رواندزي في 9 آب/أغسطس 2017 زعماء من طائفة الأرمن  في العراق لتعزيز النشاط الثقافيّ للطائفة.

 يأتي ذلك فيما  المسيحيّون العراقيّون يتهيّؤون في شكل عامّ والأرمن منهم في شكل خاصّ  لمرحلة ما بعد "داعش"، وتجلّى ذلك في زيارة رئيس طائفة الأرمن الأرثوذكس في  العراق المطران أفاك أسادوريان وممثّلي اللجان الأرمنيّة في 28  حزيران/يونيو 2017 إلى قرى سهل نينوى وبلداته المحرّرة لا سيّما قرية  أغاجانيان الأرمنيّة، وهي من المناطق التي احتلّها منذ عام 2014 وقتل  سكّانها وهجّرهم.

 وأحد تجلّيات ما بعد "داعش"، احتمال شمول  المناطق المسيحيّة في سهل نينوى حيث يعيش الأرمن أيضاً، في استفتاء إقليم  كردستان المخطّط إجراؤه في 25 أيلول/سبتمبر الجاري، حيث دعت الحركة  الديمقراطيّة الآشوريّة (مسيحيّة) في 27 آب/أغسطس 2017، إلى إبعاد سهل  نينوى عن الصراعات وعدم شمولها في الاستفتاء.

 ولعلّ هذا يوضّح أنّ  تهديد الوجود المسيحيّ، لا سيّما الأرمنيّ، لم يقتصر على "داعش"، الأمر  الذي دفع بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكيّ مار أغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان إلى التأكيد في 26 آب/أغسطس 2017 أنّ "المسيحيّين هم المكوّن الأكثر  استهدافاً".

 وقد أدّى هذه التهديد المستمرّ الى انحسار أعداد  الأرمن في العراق، حيث يقول مدير تحرير "وكالة أنباء باشطابيا" المهتمّ في  شؤون الأقلّيّات الكاتب عدنان حيدر لـ"المونيتور"، إنّ "أعداد الأرمن  انحسرت في شكل كامل في الموصل، فلم يبق ولا حتّى أرمنيّ واحد".

  وفي تعزيز لوجهة نظر حيدر، فإنّ تقريراً بحثيّاً يشير إلى أنّ نحو 3000  أرمنيّ ترك البلاد، فيما يبلغ عدد الأرمن الآن نحو 13 ألف أرمنيّ في  الداخل.

 والأرمن في العراق أصحاب وجود تعزّز بموجات بشريّة قدمت  إلى العراق من موطنها الأصليّ أرمينيا، واستوطن قسم منهم في جنوب العراق  ولهم أبرشيّات في البصرة منذ عام 1222، ووصلت أعدادهم إلى 37 ألف نسمة،  وتركّزوا في بغداد في منطقة البتاوين، وفي مناطق كمب سارة. وأسهمت شخصيّات  معروفة منهم في المجتمع والثقافة والسياسة، مثل الأرمنيّ وارتان كرابيت  تكاسيان الذي أسّس معمل "نامليت" للمشروبات الغازيّة، والسيّدة الثريّة  سارة خاتون وهي ابنة أوهانيس اسكندريان (1834-1899) التي عرفت كأحد وجوه  الأرمن في بغداد، وكان لها دور كبير في تجارة الأعمال والمجتمع.

  ويعتبر مدير العلاقات في منظّمة الأرمن للإغاثة والتنمية في البصرة مدرك  حسين، وهو مسلم وناشط في شؤون الأقلّيّات، نفسه شاهداً على هدر حقوق  الطائفة في البصرة، فيقول لـ"المونيتور" إنّ "جهة سياسيّة اغتصبت نادي  الأرمن الذي يعود عمره إلى نحو مئة عام عبر حيل قانونيّة، ليتمّ تحويله إلى  محلّات تجاريّة". وتابع: "تقلّصت مساحة المقبرة الخاصّة بهم إلى نحو 5000  متر مربّع وكلّها عبارة عن قبور مهدّمة".

 غير أنّ الوجود الأرمنيّ  الذي انحسر لا يزال يتجلّى في رموز حيّة، أشهرها كنيسة القلب الأقدس،  وكنيسة مريم العذراء، وكنيسة الأرمن في بغداد والتي يتجاوز عمرها المئة  عام، لكنّ هذا الوجود يحتاج بحسب مسيحيّ أرمنيّ فضّل عدم الكشف عن اسمه في  حديثه إلى "المونيتور"، إلى "الكفّ عن النظرة الدونيّة التي يبديها الكثير  من العراقيّين إلى الأرمن باعتبارهم غرباء".

 وأكّد رئيس اللجنة  الإداريّة لطائفة الأرمن في البصرة خاجاك وارتانيان في اتّصال مع  "المونيتور" "عدم وجود أيّ مشاريع سواء من الحكومة أم من الوقف المسيحيّ  تخصّ الأرمن، كما حذف اسم الأرمن من البطاقة الوطنيّة الموحّدة". وكشف  وارتانيان عن أنّه "لم يتبقّ في منطقة البصرة القديمة على سبيل المثال سوى  عائلة أرمنيّة واحدة".

 وفي حين يرى وارتانيان أنّ "الأرمن غير  مشمولين بالكوتا في مجلس النوّاب أسوة ببقيّة الأقلّيّات"، ينفي النائب  عماد يوخنا (مسيحيّ)، وهو مقرّر مجلس النوّاب، لـ"المونيتور" وجهة النظر  هذه، مؤكّداً أنّ "الكوتا المسيحيّة تشمل الأرمن باعتبارهم مسيحيّين، ويجب  عدم النظر إلى الموضوع من الجانب القوميّ فقط".

 وأضاف: "الأرمن  يعانون، حالهم حال الأقلّيّات الدينيّة الأخرى، من قلّة التخصيصات الماليّة  لرعاية أماكن عبادتهم، وتمويل مدارسهم"، مؤكّداً أنّ "لجنة حاجات  المسيحيّين تشكّلت في صورة رسميّة، وأقرّها مجلس الوزراء والبرلمان، ويشترك  فيها رئيس طائفة الأرمن في العراق أفاك أسادوريان كعضو، إضافة الى رعد كجة  جي وهو رئيس ديوان أوقاف الديانات المسيحيّة (من ضمنها الأرمنيّة)،  والصابئة والإيزيديّة".

 كما اعتبر يوخنا أنّ "قرار البرلمان  العراقيّ بالاعتراف بتعرّض المسيحيّين في العراق إلى الإبادة يشمل الأرمن  أيضاً، وبموجب ذلك، فإنّ للأرمن الحقّ في تعزيز حقوقهم الثقافيّة، وقد  أثمرت الجهود عن تعليم لغتهم السريانيّة في المدارس المسيحيّة في كركوك".

 ويقول النائب عن نينوى في البرلمان عبد الرحمن اللويزي لـ"المونيتور" إنّ  "الأرمن عاشوا في العراق في سلام وأخاء مع باقي طوائف العراق، وقد أقرّ  الدستور العراقيّ استخدام اللغة الأرمنيّة كلغة أمّ". وفي حين يعتبر  اللويزي أنّ "الفرصة سانحة اليوم لعودة الأرمن المهجّرين إلى مناطقهم"،  فإنّ ذلك يتجسّد في بناء كنيسة جديدة لهم في مدينة عنكاوا في شمال العراق  في تمّوز/يوليو 2017.

 تحتاج الأقلّيّات في العراق إلى تعزيز ثقتها  بالدولة والقانون، لكي تستطيع مزاولة طقوسها الدينيّة بكلّ حرّيّة، كما  أنّ القوانين والأنظمة التي أقرّها الدستور في حماية الأقلّيّات ودعمها،  يجب أن تجد تطبيقاً لها على أرض الواقع، لكي يشعر أبناء الأقلّيّات بأنّهم  شركاء في الوطن على قدر المساواة مع الطوائف التي تمثّل الأغلبيّة العدديّة  في البلاد، عندئذ ستفتح الأبواب مشرّعة، لعودة طوعيّة لأبناء الأقلّيّات  المهاجرين، تعزيزاً للتنوّع الطائفيّ والقوميّ الذي تميّز به العراق عبر  التاريخ.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 سبتمبر 2017)

*مكتبة الثقافة السريانية تنظم دورة تدريبية عن التوثيق الرقمي للمخطوطات*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 نظمت مكتبة الثقافة السريانية التابعة  للمديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية، بالتعاون مع (مركز التوثيق  الرقمي للمخطوطات الشرقية للآباء الدومنيكان)، دورة تدريبية حول ترميم  وصيانة وترقيم وتصوير وتوثيق المخطوطات، خلال شهر آب 2017  في مبنى مكتبة  الثقافة السريانية شارك فيها عدد من منتسبي المكتبة وأساتذة من كلية  الآثار/ جامعة الموصل.
 جرى خلال الدورة تقديم محاضرات نظرية عن  الطرق العلمية المتبعة في التعامل مع المخطوطات والتسلسل الواجب أخذه بنظر  الاعتبار في عمليات تنظيف وترقيم وتصوير وتوثيق المخطوطات، فضلا عن تقديم  دروس عملية حول استخدام الكاميرات الاحترافية في هذا العمل التوثيقي.
 حاضر في الدورة متخصصون من (مركز التوثيق  الرقمي للمخطوطات الشرقية للآباء الدومنيكان): الأب نجيب الدومنيكي (مدير  المركز)، السيدات ندى غانم، ريتا وائل وسلفانيا خالد.
 وفي ختام الدورة، قدمت السيدة جاندارك  هوزايا مسؤولة المكتبة السريانية كتاب شكر وتقدير ودرع المديرية العامة  للثقافة والفنون السريانية للأب نجيب الدومنيكي تقديرا وعرفانا لجهوده  المبذولة في سبيل حفظ تراثنا المخطوط من التلف والضياع.
 جدير بالذكر أن المركز وفي سياق تعاونه  الدائم مع مكتبة الثقافة السريانية، قد قام بتصوير ورقمنة وتوثيق عدد من  مخطوطات المكتبة وكتبها القديمة لتكون في خدمة الباحثين والدارسين ومحبي  الثقافة السريانية. 





































​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 سبتمبر 2017)

*احتفال تذكار ميلاد العذراء مريم في أبرشية كركوك الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
       بمناسبة تذكار ميلاد العذراء مريم  الذي صادف يوم الجمعة 8 أيلول 2017 وهو عيد اخوية مريم العذراء المحبول بها  بلا دنس ,حيث احتفلت الاخوية يوم الجمعة بالقداس الاحتفالي الذي تراسه  راعي الابرشية المطران يوسف توما والمرشد الروحي للاخوية الاب اياد توما في  كنيسة مريم العذراء وتم تكريس ( 6 ) اعضاء جدد في الاخوية وبعدها قدم الاب  اياد توما مرشد الاخوية دعوة لجميع المشاركين في القداس لتناول الفطور في  قاعة الكنيسة .





























​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 سبتمبر 2017)

*خدمة ماء الحياة في أبرشية كركوك الكلدانية تقييم مخيمها الحادي عشر*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
       تحت شعار ( توبني فأتوب) اقامت خدمة  ماء الحياة ( الخدمة المهتمة بالاعمار من ظ،ظ£-ظ،ظ§ سنة) مخيمها الحادي عشر  وذلك في دير الفادي في القوش للفترة من ظ¢- ظ¥ / ظ¨ / ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ وبمشاركة (ظ¢ظ  ) شاب  وشابة رافقهم الاب قيس ممتاز والاخت نورا من الرهبنة الدومنيكية بالاضافة  الى كادر الخدمة. تضمن المخيم محاضرات القاها الشماس مهند نبيل ،  تمركزت  على ظ£ محاور وهي ( الخطيئة - التوبة -  الحرية )  بالاضافة الى صلوات  وقداديس وعمل جماعي والعاب ترفيهيه..كما تضمن المخيم اقامة رتبة درب الصليب  مع صعود دير ربان هرمز و زيارة دير السيدة ودار الايتام التابعة للدير  والقيام بجولة ترفيهية في محافظة دهوك .





















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 سبتمبر 2017)

*قداس عيد الصليب في كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان الاشورية /عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تقرير/ يوخنا دانيال
 برعاية قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العراق والعالم، اقام سيادة الاسقف  مار (عوديشو اوراهم) اسقف السويد وسائر اوروبا قداسا مهيبا صباح يوم  الاربعاء الموافق الثالث عشر من هذا الشهر وفي كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان  الاشورية في عنكاوا، بمناسبة عيد الصليب المقدس، وقد عاونه في القداس الاب  (مارتن نبيل) كاهن الكنيسة وعدد من الشمامسة وجوق تراتيل الكنيسة، وبحضور  الخوراسقف (اسطفانوس يلدا) القادم من اوروبا والكاهن (شموئيل بهرام) وجمهور  غفير من ابناء الرعية.
 واستهل سيادة الاسقف مار (عوديشو) القداس  بقراءة فصل من الانجيل المقدس حسب البشير لوقا، حيث يذكر فيه المسيح له  المجد بعد قيامته من بين الاموات وهو يصاحب تلميذين ذاهبين الى قرية عماوس  القريبة من اورشليم وهما يتكلمان عن الحدث البارز في اورشليم انذاك، وعن  اعتقال المسيح وصلبه ودفنه وقيامته من بين الاموات في اليوم الثالث.
 ثم قدم سيادته موعظة قيمة عن عيد اكتشاف  الصليب المقدس وكيف ان هذا العيد يعتبر احد الاعياد السبعة الربانية في  الكنيسة، وان الملكة (هيلانى) والدة الملك قسطنطين الكبير وبتوجيه منه  اشرفت على اكتشاف الصليب في اورشليم عام 326 للميلاد، واصبح الصليب رمزا  للمسيح الفادي لدى المسيحيين بعد ما كان الة للتعذيب والاعدام قبل ذلك، لان  الصليب اصبح بعد صلب المسيح و اراقة دمه الزكي عليه رمزا مقدسا ومخلصا  للمسيحيين اجمع في كل الازمنة.
 وفي نهاية القداس تلا سيادة الاسقف مار  (عوديشو) صلاة الغفران والبركات على الجماهير المؤمنة وطلب منهم الصلاة  لاجله وهو على اهبة السفر و العودة الى ابرشيته في السويد.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 سبتمبر 2017)

*المطران ميلس في مقابلة اجراها معه الاب نويل: الشعب الاشوري و الكلداني كأنهما في سفينة واحدة تتقاذفها الامواج*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 حاوره في سيدني: الأب نويل فرمان السناطي
 تصوير الشماس عوديشو بولس المنـّو
 في شيكاغو، لدى تشييع مثلث الرحمة  البطريرك مار دنخا (26 نيسان 2015) كان تعارف سريع مع مار ميلس ميطرابوليط  استراليا ونيوزيلندا ولبنان. وخلال زيارة الى سدني، في آب الماضي، كان هذا  أول لقاء مستفيض مع نيافته، بحضور الصديق الشماس عوديشو المنّـو الزائر من  ملبورن.
 وبدون اتفاق صحافي مسبق، سرعان ما تحولت  المواضيع المطروقة الى ما يصلح أن يكون مادة مقابلة صحافية، ورحب مار ميلس  في أن تكون كذلك؛ عندها جرّنا الحديث الى تباين القيم بين الغرب والشرق،  بين الارث المسيحي وثوابته الانجيلية والانسانية، وتحديدا ما يتم، في  المجتمعات الغربية، من ضغط لفرض سياقات رسمية غير مسبوقة في النظرة الى  تكوين العائلة من المثليّين، لحدّ جعل ذلك على قدم وساق من المساواة مع  الارث المعتاد في القيم الدينية. وما جعل جانب المؤمنين الى التحرك وكأنهم  هم الاقلية الصامتة، وهنا لفتت انتباهي صيغة مطالبة يدعو مار ميلس الى  التحرك بموجبها مع الجهات البرلمانية والحكومية فقال:
 مار ميلس: حان الآن المطالبة المسيحية المشتركة بتشريع قرار ينص على أن:
 (الكنائس والمؤسسات الدينية، يكون لها الحق بأن تدير وتتبع تعاليمها العقائدية وتشريعاتها بكل حرية.)
 وقد وردت على لسانه بانكليزية جميلة تسللت الى حديثه أكثر من العربية التي يجيدها ايضا وبهذه الصيغة:
 To pass a legislation according to which, churches and religious  institutions are free to administer and to follow their doctrinal  teaching and laws, freely as they wish.
 وعلل مار ميلس هذه المطالبة  خصوصا وأن الطرف الاخر يعمل حثيثا في فرض الاتجاه المعاكس، كأن يذهب أحدهم  فيوصي في رياض ومدراس الأطفال أنه يريد المعلمة ان تقول لهم: لا ضير من  قيام العائلة والعلاقات أيضا على اساس المثليين جنسيا، واننا لا نريد  التربية على كراهية الاخر! فيتساءل مار ميلس:
  ومن قال اننا نعلم أحدا على الكراهية!  واستطرد قائلا: ولكنهم أمام تحضير نفسي للاطفال الى قبول هذا كواقع جديد.  وهكذا تأتيني طفلة وتسأل: ما الضير في هذا؟ فأسألها من جانبي: اتعرفين يا  ابنتي ما هي انعكاسات ذلك ونتائجه؟ أم أنك فقط تتكلمين هكذا؟ لتجيب: لا  يهمني ما هي النتائج.
 وعليه فإن ما يحز في النفس باتجاه كنائسنا، على  مختلف مسمياتها، أن الشيء الأول الذي كان الأولى أن يعملوه هو بدل ان يعطوا  الاولوية المطلقة في الانفاق على المباني الكنسية، وتأثيثها وتزيينها  الداخل بأثمان باهضة تصل الى الملايين، بل بالأحرى أن ينفقوا مقدارا رئيسيا  من النقود على المدارس والمؤسسات التربوية. لأنه لم يعد لنا مكان فيه  نستطيع ان نحمي أولادنا، غير المدارس الخاصة؛ ولأن الاولاد الذين يرسلونهم  الى المدارس العامة، سرعان ما تختلف عندهم القيم بنحو مناقض. هذا ما يمكن  ان نشاهده في مناطق شعبية من المدينة: مخدرات، مثليين، حشيشة، مشروبات  كحولية، معارك شوارع وعصابات…
 أ. نويل: ما هو الرأي في مقترح ان مختلف  الكنائس الاشورية، الكلدانية، السريانية، الكاثوليكية والارثوذكسية  واللاتينية وغيرها، أن يكون هذا الموضوع مشتركا بينها…
 مار ميلس: هذا ما أود أن أقوله
 أ. نويل: اما يوجد المجال لحركة مشتركة في التأثير بمثابة كتلة ضاغطة…
 مار ميلس: أبونا لو تعرف كم نعمل في مثل هذه الضغوط! لكن المسألة أنهم  عملوا في استراليا الاحصائيات: فوجدوا أن 60 في المائة من الشعب الاسترالي  هم من غير المؤمنين، من الإلحاديين، فماذا نعمل مع هؤلاء؟ في أحد الأيام  كنت في اجتماع ضم انكليكان وكنائس متحدة وكنائس مشيخية… طالعت آجنده  الاجتماع فإذا هي عن: النساء القسيسات، حقوق المثليين من الذكور والاناث،  قيام قسس مثليين. قلت مع نفسي لننتظر ماذا يطرحون أيضا… وفي نهاية هذه  النقاشات قلت لهم: هل يمكنني أن اقول شيئا؟ قالوا: أجل أجل، فنحن نريد أن  نسمع موقف الأرثوذكس من هذا الشأن؟ قلت:
 إني متعجب ومحتار ومتفاجئ، ففي  هذا البلد يوجد أكثر من 60 % من الناس وهم غير مؤمنين ومن الالحاديين.  فبدل أن تأتوا وتقولوا: تعالوا نرى ماذا نعمل لنشر بشرى الانجيل، ونعيد  اهتداء الناس الى المسيح… أنتم جدول اجتماعكم اقتصر على مواضيع قد تناقشها  اي جهة غير دينية، وعن المرأة القسيسة وما إلى ذلك… قسيسة لمن؟ إذا كانت  كنائسكم فارغة؟ أقيموا ما تشاءون من قسيسات. ولكن اذهبوا إلى معابدكم،  كنائسكم، الانكليكان في انكلترا حولتموها اما إلى شقق سكنية او مخازن او  سينمات أو مقاهي أو نوادي أو جوامع. الكنائس المتحدة، تذهب إليها فتجد بعض  المسنين، حوالي العشرين نفرا، يأتيهم القسيس للقربان… بل لا يوجد عندهم  قربان، فقط نصف ساعة موعظة ثم يخرج مغادرا.
 أ. نويل: ماذا كان جوابهم؟
 مار ميلس: الواحد ينظر الى الاخر، بصمت، لكن كلمة الحق يجب ان تقال.
 لقد حدث وجاؤا الى كنائسنا، فوجدوها مكتظة نهار الاحد بالمؤمنين، حوالي  الالفين، فسألوني: هل كل نهار أحد لكم مثل هذا الكم من الناس؟ قلت لهم: نعم  وهذا هو الحال في سائر كنائسنا المشرقية، الكاثوليكية، الأرثوذكسية، من  كلدان وسريان وغيرهم. وقلت لهم: هذا الفرق بيننا وبينكم عندما يقتصر الحديث  عندكم على الزواجات بين المثليين واقامة قسيسات ومواضيع عن حقوق الانسان…  ومواضيع حوارات مع أديان قد لا تجدون معها في النقاش ارضية مشتركة. أعتقد  اننا امام نوع محزن من انواع الجهل…
 أ. نويل: سيدنا، لفتت انتباهي مفردة  استخدمتموها في الحديث وهي وصف جانب الكنيسة الاشورية بـ (الارثوذكسية) وقد  سبق واعتمدها الباحث الفرنسي جان بيير فالونيه، في كتابه (حياة وموت  المسيحيين في الشرق الاوسط) عندما صنّف العائلات الكنسية المذهبية في الشرق  الاوسط بين الكاثوليك وغير الكاثوليك، فسمى الاشوريين باسم: الاشوريين مع  الارثوذكس، مقارنة بكلدان وآشوريين كاثوليك…
 مار ميلس: نعم هذه المفردة تتجاوز الالتباس، وبها سجلت كنيستنا في الدوائر الرسمية بلبنان: الكنيسة الاشورية الارثوذكسية. وأضاف:
 – في جانب التحاور مع الجانب الكاثوليكي، ففي شهر نوفمبر، نحن ذاهبون إلى الفاتيكان…
 أ. نويل: يطالعني بفرح ما ارى من اعتزاز في لقاءاتك مع الباباوات، في الصور هذه التي بجانبنا…
 مار ميلس: تعوز الصورة مع البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني، وانظر هناك، الصورة مع سيدنا ساكو، فنحن معه اصحاب…
 وعن موضوع اللقاء في الفاتيكان قال مار ميلس:
 نحن في 26 و27 نوفمبر بصدد القيام بإعلان مشترك حول الأسرار السبعة.
 أ. نويل: وكان حتى الان الاتفاق الوحدوي  الذي بموجبه (حيثما يكون كاهن من احدى الكنيستين الشقيقتين: الكلدانية  والاشورية، فهو يخدم ايضا الاسرار لأبناء الكنيسة الشقيقة الأخرى…)
 مار ميلس: الان نتقدم نحو خطوات أكثر، على أساس اتفاق مشترك على الأسرار السبعة ومن ثم نتحول الى مرحلة ثالثة.
 أ. نويل: هذا شيء مفرح، وماذا عن سر الزواج؟
 مار ميلس: فعلا الزواج ليس ضمن الاسرار لدينا، ولكن الاتفاق ان يكون  القبول المتبادل بالاسرار لدى الكنيستين الكاثوليكية والاشورية. نعم كان  الزواج عندنا ضمن الأسرار وحتى طقس الموتى. ثم طرأت تغيرات في تحديد  الاسرار.
 أ. نويل حتى الكنيسة اللاتينية سر الزواج  فيها يعتمد على اعلان رضا الطرفين وقبول العلاقة الزوجية، أمام من يمثل  الكنيسة كشاهد على السر.
 وعن ذكرياته عن الفاتيكان قال مار ميلس:
   عندما يكون وفدنا في روما، ننزل في نفس البناية التي صار يعيش فيها البابا  فرنسيس، فيما كان البابوات يسكنون في شقة مستقلة. وهكذا في أحد الايام  التقينا معه في نفس المصعد، وكنا معًا على العشاء بحضور البطريرك. دخلنا في  مناقشات عن استراليا وأحداثها، وكان ذلك عبر مترجم انكليزي، مع المداخلة  ببعض العبارات الانكليزية، يبدي الكثير من الاهتمام في تلك المواضيع.
  أرى بأن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تحتاج الى التغيير وأن يكون تغييرا تدريجيا،  وذلك لتفويت الفرصة على مختلف المناوئين. خصوصا فيما تستهدف به في هذه  الناحية أو تلك، بهدف الاستغلال وكسب المال. الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بل كنيسة  المسيح على الارض عموما، هي آخر سور منيع إزاء مختلف الحركات اليسارية  المتطرفة وغيرها من الذين يضعون أمام أعينهم، أنه حالما غـُلبت كنيسة  المسيح، عندئذ ينقضي كل شيء لصالحهم.
 أ. نويل: نعم فالهدف مشترك، إزاء هذا،  لنأخذ الكنيسة الاشورية والكنيسة الكلدانية، هناك أكثر من رأي أن ثمة  تراكمات ايجابية ومنها متباينة بين الكنيستين، ولا يرون ضيرا في  استقلاليتهما عن بعضهما، فإن كان الامر كذلك، ما هي خطوات التقارب على  مستوى كنيسة روما الكاثوليكية. هذا التقارب نراه إذن يجري على مستوى الشركة  العقائدية، وانتم بصدد التقارب بشأن الاسرار، إنه تقارب المحبة.
 مار  ميلس: الوحدة الكنسية ليست مسألة من يكون الرأس، المسألة هي أني أنا وأنت  يربطنا حب المسيح وما يصيّرنا كمسيحيين في الشرق وما هو مشترك بيننا،  فالداعشي عندما يذبح لا يفرق بين كلداني وآشوري.
 أنا أدعو إلى أن نمضي  في اللقاءات مع بعض بين جانبي الكنيستين الاشورية والكلدانية، نجلس مع بعض  بمحبة، ونخرج ونشارك الشعب على ما اتفقنا عليه، وما نقوم به من خطوات.  وبذلك تصير التوعية للشعب، بما يجمعنا كمسيحيي المشرق. وأدعو الى المزيد من  الخطوات التي من شأنها توثق اواصر المودة، بين بعضنا وبيننا وبين الشعب.  مثل هذه الخطوات نعيشها هنا ميدانيا، عندما يدعوني مار اميل الى مناسبة  أذهب، ونعيش ونشهد لما يربطنا من مودة واحترام، في دعواتنا ولقاءاتنا  المتبادلة. هذه العملية بقدر بساطتها، لكن صداها يتحسسه الشعب بارتياح.  وهكذا نمضي بالبناء على مستوى لقاءات الكهنة، وتجمعات دورية للشبيبة،  وسفرات من كنيستك ومن كنيستي، بحيث شيئا فشيئا نبني ذلك الشعور المحبب لدى  الشعب، وتذوب فيما بينه السلبيات، ويكون الشعب عندئذ جاهزا للوحدة ومطالبا  بها.
 ا. نويل: سيدنا ينحو حديثنا منحى يرشحه ليوثق اعلاميا، ما هو رأيك؟
 مار ميلس: نعم وانا استجبت للكثير من المقابلات، آخرها من الرابطة  الكلدانية في ملبورن، واسعى للاستجابة لها بعد ما يتوفر لي من وقت، فقد  دعوني لأن أحاضر عن الطرق التي نستطيع من خلالها أن نبين للشعب الكلداني  وللشعب الاشوري كل ما يجمعهما من عناصر، بغض النظر عما وضعته فيما بينهما  الاحزاب الوطنية السياسية: فلقد قسّمونا بالتسميات وقسّمونا بأحزاب متضادة،  يشتمون الواحد الاخر في الانترنيت، يكتب هذا ضد هذا.
 جاءني مرة، ممثلون من مختلف الاحزاب، وبدأوا يتكلمون نحن ونحن الاثوريين… قلت لهم:
 أريد أن اقول شيئا بسيطا جدا. شيء مما يسمى بالحقيقة الواقعة، الواقع  العملي. يوجد شعب يسمي نفسه بأنه كلداني ويؤمن بذلك. لماذا انت تأتي وتقول  لهذا: لا أنت بالرغم منك أشوري. عجيب! والله عجيب، أن أقول للكلداني أنت  لست كلداني انت آشوري. هؤلاء عندهم هذا الايمان ويؤمنون به. إذن يوجد شعب  هنا وشعب هناك. هذا عنده فيما بينه علاقات وروابط وثقافة وتاريخ. سؤالي  الوحيد ما هو الخطأ أو حتى الجرم، أن يقبل الواحد الثاني. ما الضرر أن يقول  لي الموقر عوديشو أنا كلداني: أقول له: أهلا أخي الكلداني.
 لماذا يخرج  هذا أو ذاك بالانترنيت ليقول: لا ليس هناك شعب كلداني وآخر يجاوب. حالة  مزرية عندما الواحد يلغي الاخر، بينما مصيرنا الاثنين هو مصير واحد.
 أ. نويل: هل هذا هو تصريح شخصي من مار ميلس، أم ان ثمة مجموعة أساقفة بهذا الاتجاه؟
 مار ميلس: هذا مني ومن مجموع اساقفة، ولا يوجد جماعة لا يكون فيها قلة من  المدرسة القديمة. أجل إن هناك شيء اسمه حقيقة، كيف حدثت هذه الحقيقة، كيف  جاءت… هذا موضوع، لكنها في نهاية الأمر واقع حال ولنا أن نقبل به.
 مرة  في تصريح تلفزيوني، قلت: نحن الاشوريين والكلدان: كثيرا ما اختلفنا وتشاحنا  حول مسألة الاسماء وما إلى ذلك، لكني أود أن اقول لكم، نحن كلانا في سفينة  واحدة، الشعب الاشوري والشعب الكلداني، وهذه السفينة تتقاذفها الامواج،  ونحن كلانا مهددون بالغرق، ليس باستطاعة كل منا أن يلقي نفسه في البحر،  فالساحل بعيد لنخلص، ولا نتفق كلانا على طريق الخلاص. كلانا في السفينة  الواحدة يتهددنا المصير الواحد، ونحن نتعارك مع بعضنا.
 أ. نويل: سيدنا، ما الذي يجعلك تقول اننا كلانا في سفينة واحدة؟
 مار ميلس: الاشوريون والكلدان، فقدوا ثقافتهم، لم يعد بوسعهم أن يحموها.  ليس لنا مؤسسة كبرى مشتركة تحمي ثقافة الاباء وارثهم، ولا اللغة استعطنا أن  نحميها؟
 أ. نويل: كيف؟
 مار ميلس: اعطيك مثلا:  اطبع كتابا بالسورث. من يشتريه؟ تطبع الف كتاب، خمسون منها يباع والباقي  يبقى للتلف، لغة كتبنا لا احد يفهمها ويقراؤها. لغتنا تضيع وبالتالي هويتنا  تضيع. لأن المرء الذي لا يحافظ على لغته، فحتى هويته ايضا تضيع. كل منا  اصبح استرالي، نيوزيلندي، امريكي او كندي وغير ذلك.
 الشيء الثاني،  موضوع كنائسنا. أبونا في يوم من الايام وانت تكرز الموعظة، يمكنك ان تعاين  الجالسين أمامك من المؤمنين، سترى الناس بغالبيتهم العظمى من المهجرين  حديثي العهد او السنوات. ويمكنك ان تحصي كم واحد منهم ولد هنا، في بلد  الانتشار. أجل إن كنائسنا مملوءة ولكنها مملوءة من القادمين الجدد، من  جيلنا، ولكن أبناءنا لا يأتون: لماذا: لأن توجد حرية الاختيار. يقول لك  قائل: أنا اذهب الى كرازة إحدى الكنائس المسيحية، إنهم يتكلمون بمفهوم قريب  مني وبما أحتاجه من الكتاب المقدس. لماذا اذن اذهب عند الكلدان أو  الاشوريين، وأبقى اسمع: لا تعمل هذا ولا تذهب الى كذا ولا تتصرف هكذا. إني  أذهب الى كنيسة تناسبني. هذا الذي يحدث اذا مع شعبنا، إنه يذوب في الشعوب  الاخرى.
 أجل ان الشعب عندما يفقد اللغة، تضيّع ثقافته وأغانيه وأشعاره  ولهجاته، عندئذ يضيع كل شيء، خصوصا أنه ليس لنا أرض يتشبث بها فيقول: هذه  ارض اجدادنا: قل اليوم، اني كلداني أو اشوري هذه ارض نينوى، عملوا فيها  حكومة باسمنا وجمهورية من عندنا، فهل تعود؟ لا أعتقد.
 أ. نويل: مهما كان سيدنا، للمفارقة إني  وان كنا مهددين، فرحت بكونك قلت نحن كلانا في السفينة الواحدة. أود أن أسمع  ما هي العناصر المشتركة بيننا لتسوق هذا التشبيه.
 مار ميلس: أجل،  كلانا تجمعنا لغة واحدة، حياة مشتركة، موجودين في تاريخنا المشترك، لدينا  علاقات مصاهرة وزواج، هذه وغيرها تجمعنا في هذه السفينة.
 ولكن للاسف،  هذه العناصر ايضا، ذاهبة نحو الاختفاء: لأن أبناءنا يتزوجون من المحليين،  العلاقات العائلية تتبخر، وأبسط مثال على ذلك عندما تزور أحد البيوت وترى  اولادنا وبناتنا، كل مشغول بهاتفه الجوال، أنت تتكلم لا أحد يسمع. هذا ….  (مشيرًا الى الايفون) قطع العلاقات الاجتماعية. نحن الذين نعتبر كشعب  اجتماعي، لسنا انعزاليين مثل شعوب اخرى، نحن نجلس معا نتكلم، نضحك نأكل  ونشرب، هذا ايضا بدأ يقل في علاقاتنا الاجتماعية التي بدأت تغيب وتغيب معها  المقومات التي تجمعنا. ولا يوجد أمامنا في المدى المنظور شيء مطمئن للعيش  الامن في المنطقة، خصوصا مع بروز الاصولية والارهاب والغاء الاخر. بينما  تعمقت اساساتنا في بلدان الانتشار.
 أ. نويل: ولكن سيدنا، يمكن التشجيع على التواصل مع البلد بطريقة أو بأخرى.
 مار ميلس: نعم، فكرت مليا في هذا الحل. تأتي الشبيبة عندي ويقولون: سيدنا  نذهب سفرة الى اورشليم. أقول لهم: في العام الماضي ذهبتم الى هناك، لماذا  هذه السنة لا تذهبون الى شمال العراق: اربيل، الربان هرمز الاديرة الكنائس  القديمة، وهكذا شجعنا أن تذهب مجاميع الى البلاد فقالوا: كيف يا سيدنا لم  نأتي الى هنا من قبل.
 فأنا أؤيدك ان التواصل ممكن عندما الكنيسة تعمل مثل هذه السفرات، هي افضل عملية تواصل مع البلد وبين ابناء الشعب.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 سبتمبر 2017)

*المطران ميلس في مقابلة اجراها معه الاب نويل: الشعب الاشوري و الكلداني كأنهما في سفينة واحدة تتقاذفها الامواج*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 حاوره في سيدني: الأب نويل فرمان السناطي
 تصوير الشماس عوديشو بولس المنـّو
 في شيكاغو، لدى تشييع مثلث الرحمة  البطريرك مار دنخا (26 نيسان 2015) كان تعارف سريع مع مار ميلس ميطرابوليط  استراليا ونيوزيلندا ولبنان. وخلال زيارة الى سدني، في آب الماضي، كان هذا  أول لقاء مستفيض مع نيافته، بحضور الصديق الشماس عوديشو المنّـو الزائر من  ملبورن.
 وبدون اتفاق صحافي مسبق، سرعان ما تحولت  المواضيع المطروقة الى ما يصلح أن يكون مادة مقابلة صحافية، ورحب مار ميلس  في أن تكون كذلك؛ عندها جرّنا الحديث الى تباين القيم بين الغرب والشرق،  بين الارث المسيحي وثوابته الانجيلية والانسانية، وتحديدا ما يتم، في  المجتمعات الغربية، من ضغط لفرض سياقات رسمية غير مسبوقة في النظرة الى  تكوين العائلة من المثليّين، لحدّ جعل ذلك على قدم وساق من المساواة مع  الارث المعتاد في القيم الدينية. وما جعل جانب المؤمنين الى التحرك وكأنهم  هم الاقلية الصامتة، وهنا لفتت انتباهي صيغة مطالبة يدعو مار ميلس الى  التحرك بموجبها مع الجهات البرلمانية والحكومية فقال:
 مار ميلس: حان الآن المطالبة المسيحية المشتركة بتشريع قرار ينص على أن:
 (الكنائس والمؤسسات الدينية، يكون لها الحق بأن تدير وتتبع تعاليمها العقائدية وتشريعاتها بكل حرية.)
 وقد وردت على لسانه بانكليزية جميلة تسللت الى حديثه أكثر من العربية التي يجيدها ايضا وبهذه الصيغة:
 To pass a legislation according to which, churches and religious  institutions are free to administer and to follow their doctrinal  teaching and laws, freely as they wish.
 وعلل مار ميلس هذه المطالبة  خصوصا وأن الطرف الاخر يعمل حثيثا في فرض الاتجاه المعاكس، كأن يذهب أحدهم  فيوصي في رياض ومدراس الأطفال أنه يريد المعلمة ان تقول لهم: لا ضير من  قيام العائلة والعلاقات أيضا على اساس المثليين جنسيا، واننا لا نريد  التربية على كراهية الاخر! فيتساءل مار ميلس:
  ومن قال اننا نعلم أحدا على الكراهية!  واستطرد قائلا: ولكنهم أمام تحضير نفسي للاطفال الى قبول هذا كواقع جديد.  وهكذا تأتيني طفلة وتسأل: ما الضير في هذا؟ فأسألها من جانبي: اتعرفين يا  ابنتي ما هي انعكاسات ذلك ونتائجه؟ أم أنك فقط تتكلمين هكذا؟ لتجيب: لا  يهمني ما هي النتائج.
 وعليه فإن ما يحز في النفس باتجاه كنائسنا، على  مختلف مسمياتها، أن الشيء الأول الذي كان الأولى أن يعملوه هو بدل ان يعطوا  الاولوية المطلقة في الانفاق على المباني الكنسية، وتأثيثها وتزيينها  الداخل بأثمان باهضة تصل الى الملايين، بل بالأحرى أن ينفقوا مقدارا رئيسيا  من النقود على المدارس والمؤسسات التربوية. لأنه لم يعد لنا مكان فيه  نستطيع ان نحمي أولادنا، غير المدارس الخاصة؛ ولأن الاولاد الذين يرسلونهم  الى المدارس العامة، سرعان ما تختلف عندهم القيم بنحو مناقض. هذا ما يمكن  ان نشاهده في مناطق شعبية من المدينة: مخدرات، مثليين، حشيشة، مشروبات  كحولية، معارك شوارع وعصابات…
 أ. نويل: ما هو الرأي في مقترح ان مختلف  الكنائس الاشورية، الكلدانية، السريانية، الكاثوليكية والارثوذكسية  واللاتينية وغيرها، أن يكون هذا الموضوع مشتركا بينها…
 مار ميلس: هذا ما أود أن أقوله
 أ. نويل: اما يوجد المجال لحركة مشتركة في التأثير بمثابة كتلة ضاغطة…
 مار ميلس: أبونا لو تعرف كم نعمل في مثل هذه الضغوط! لكن المسألة أنهم  عملوا في استراليا الاحصائيات: فوجدوا أن 60 في المائة من الشعب الاسترالي  هم من غير المؤمنين، من الإلحاديين، فماذا نعمل مع هؤلاء؟ في أحد الأيام  كنت في اجتماع ضم انكليكان وكنائس متحدة وكنائس مشيخية… طالعت آجنده  الاجتماع فإذا هي عن: النساء القسيسات، حقوق المثليين من الذكور والاناث،  قيام قسس مثليين. قلت مع نفسي لننتظر ماذا يطرحون أيضا… وفي نهاية هذه  النقاشات قلت لهم: هل يمكنني أن اقول شيئا؟ قالوا: أجل أجل، فنحن نريد أن  نسمع موقف الأرثوذكس من هذا الشأن؟ قلت:
 إني متعجب ومحتار ومتفاجئ، ففي  هذا البلد يوجد أكثر من 60 % من الناس وهم غير مؤمنين ومن الالحاديين.  فبدل أن تأتوا وتقولوا: تعالوا نرى ماذا نعمل لنشر بشرى الانجيل، ونعيد  اهتداء الناس الى المسيح… أنتم جدول اجتماعكم اقتصر على مواضيع قد تناقشها  اي جهة غير دينية، وعن المرأة القسيسة وما إلى ذلك… قسيسة لمن؟ إذا كانت  كنائسكم فارغة؟ أقيموا ما تشاءون من قسيسات. ولكن اذهبوا إلى معابدكم،  كنائسكم، الانكليكان في انكلترا حولتموها اما إلى شقق سكنية او مخازن او  سينمات أو مقاهي أو نوادي أو جوامع. الكنائس المتحدة، تذهب إليها فتجد بعض  المسنين، حوالي العشرين نفرا، يأتيهم القسيس للقربان… بل لا يوجد عندهم  قربان، فقط نصف ساعة موعظة ثم يخرج مغادرا.
 أ. نويل: ماذا كان جوابهم؟
 مار ميلس: الواحد ينظر الى الاخر، بصمت، لكن كلمة الحق يجب ان تقال.
 لقد حدث وجاؤا الى كنائسنا، فوجدوها مكتظة نهار الاحد بالمؤمنين، حوالي  الالفين، فسألوني: هل كل نهار أحد لكم مثل هذا الكم من الناس؟ قلت لهم: نعم  وهذا هو الحال في سائر كنائسنا المشرقية، الكاثوليكية، الأرثوذكسية، من  كلدان وسريان وغيرهم. وقلت لهم: هذا الفرق بيننا وبينكم عندما يقتصر الحديث  عندكم على الزواجات بين المثليين واقامة قسيسات ومواضيع عن حقوق الانسان…  ومواضيع حوارات مع أديان قد لا تجدون معها في النقاش ارضية مشتركة. أعتقد  اننا امام نوع محزن من انواع الجهل…
 أ. نويل: سيدنا، لفتت انتباهي مفردة  استخدمتموها في الحديث وهي وصف جانب الكنيسة الاشورية بـ (الارثوذكسية) وقد  سبق واعتمدها الباحث الفرنسي جان بيير فالونيه، في كتابه (حياة وموت  المسيحيين في الشرق الاوسط) عندما صنّف العائلات الكنسية المذهبية في الشرق  الاوسط بين الكاثوليك وغير الكاثوليك، فسمى الاشوريين باسم: الاشوريين مع  الارثوذكس، مقارنة بكلدان وآشوريين كاثوليك…
 مار ميلس: نعم هذه المفردة تتجاوز الالتباس، وبها سجلت كنيستنا في الدوائر الرسمية بلبنان: الكنيسة الاشورية الارثوذكسية. وأضاف:
 – في جانب التحاور مع الجانب الكاثوليكي، ففي شهر نوفمبر، نحن ذاهبون إلى الفاتيكان…
 أ. نويل: يطالعني بفرح ما ارى من اعتزاز في لقاءاتك مع الباباوات، في الصور هذه التي بجانبنا…
 مار ميلس: تعوز الصورة مع البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني، وانظر هناك، الصورة مع سيدنا ساكو، فنحن معه اصحاب…
 وعن موضوع اللقاء في الفاتيكان قال مار ميلس:
 نحن في 26 و27 نوفمبر بصدد القيام بإعلان مشترك حول الأسرار السبعة.
 أ. نويل: وكان حتى الان الاتفاق الوحدوي  الذي بموجبه (حيثما يكون كاهن من احدى الكنيستين الشقيقتين: الكلدانية  والاشورية، فهو يخدم ايضا الاسرار لأبناء الكنيسة الشقيقة الأخرى…)
 مار ميلس: الان نتقدم نحو خطوات أكثر، على أساس اتفاق مشترك على الأسرار السبعة ومن ثم نتحول الى مرحلة ثالثة.
 أ. نويل: هذا شيء مفرح، وماذا عن سر الزواج؟
 مار ميلس: فعلا الزواج ليس ضمن الاسرار لدينا، ولكن الاتفاق ان يكون  القبول المتبادل بالاسرار لدى الكنيستين الكاثوليكية والاشورية. نعم كان  الزواج عندنا ضمن الأسرار وحتى طقس الموتى. ثم طرأت تغيرات في تحديد  الاسرار.
 أ. نويل حتى الكنيسة اللاتينية سر الزواج  فيها يعتمد على اعلان رضا الطرفين وقبول العلاقة الزوجية، أمام من يمثل  الكنيسة كشاهد على السر.
 وعن ذكرياته عن الفاتيكان قال مار ميلس:
   عندما يكون وفدنا في روما، ننزل في نفس البناية التي صار يعيش فيها البابا  فرنسيس، فيما كان البابوات يسكنون في شقة مستقلة. وهكذا في أحد الايام  التقينا معه في نفس المصعد، وكنا معًا على العشاء بحضور البطريرك. دخلنا في  مناقشات عن استراليا وأحداثها، وكان ذلك عبر مترجم انكليزي، مع المداخلة  ببعض العبارات الانكليزية، يبدي الكثير من الاهتمام في تلك المواضيع.
  أرى بأن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تحتاج الى التغيير وأن يكون تغييرا تدريجيا،  وذلك لتفويت الفرصة على مختلف المناوئين. خصوصا فيما تستهدف به في هذه  الناحية أو تلك، بهدف الاستغلال وكسب المال. الكنيسة الكاثوليكية بل كنيسة  المسيح على الارض عموما، هي آخر سور منيع إزاء مختلف الحركات اليسارية  المتطرفة وغيرها من الذين يضعون أمام أعينهم، أنه حالما غـُلبت كنيسة  المسيح، عندئذ ينقضي كل شيء لصالحهم.
 أ. نويل: نعم فالهدف مشترك، إزاء هذا،  لنأخذ الكنيسة الاشورية والكنيسة الكلدانية، هناك أكثر من رأي أن ثمة  تراكمات ايجابية ومنها متباينة بين الكنيستين، ولا يرون ضيرا في  استقلاليتهما عن بعضهما، فإن كان الامر كذلك، ما هي خطوات التقارب على  مستوى كنيسة روما الكاثوليكية. هذا التقارب نراه إذن يجري على مستوى الشركة  العقائدية، وانتم بصدد التقارب بشأن الاسرار، إنه تقارب المحبة.
 مار  ميلس: الوحدة الكنسية ليست مسألة من يكون الرأس، المسألة هي أني أنا وأنت  يربطنا حب المسيح وما يصيّرنا كمسيحيين في الشرق وما هو مشترك بيننا،  فالداعشي عندما يذبح لا يفرق بين كلداني وآشوري.
 أنا أدعو إلى أن نمضي  في اللقاءات مع بعض بين جانبي الكنيستين الاشورية والكلدانية، نجلس مع بعض  بمحبة، ونخرج ونشارك الشعب على ما اتفقنا عليه، وما نقوم به من خطوات.  وبذلك تصير التوعية للشعب، بما يجمعنا كمسيحيي المشرق. وأدعو الى المزيد من  الخطوات التي من شأنها توثق اواصر المودة، بين بعضنا وبيننا وبين الشعب.  مثل هذه الخطوات نعيشها هنا ميدانيا، عندما يدعوني مار اميل الى مناسبة  أذهب، ونعيش ونشهد لما يربطنا من مودة واحترام، في دعواتنا ولقاءاتنا  المتبادلة. هذه العملية بقدر بساطتها، لكن صداها يتحسسه الشعب بارتياح.  وهكذا نمضي بالبناء على مستوى لقاءات الكهنة، وتجمعات دورية للشبيبة،  وسفرات من كنيستك ومن كنيستي، بحيث شيئا فشيئا نبني ذلك الشعور المحبب لدى  الشعب، وتذوب فيما بينه السلبيات، ويكون الشعب عندئذ جاهزا للوحدة ومطالبا  بها.
 ا. نويل: سيدنا ينحو حديثنا منحى يرشحه ليوثق اعلاميا، ما هو رأيك؟
 مار ميلس: نعم وانا استجبت للكثير من المقابلات، آخرها من الرابطة  الكلدانية في ملبورن، واسعى للاستجابة لها بعد ما يتوفر لي من وقت، فقد  دعوني لأن أحاضر عن الطرق التي نستطيع من خلالها أن نبين للشعب الكلداني  وللشعب الاشوري كل ما يجمعهما من عناصر، بغض النظر عما وضعته فيما بينهما  الاحزاب الوطنية السياسية: فلقد قسّمونا بالتسميات وقسّمونا بأحزاب متضادة،  يشتمون الواحد الاخر في الانترنيت، يكتب هذا ضد هذا.
 جاءني مرة، ممثلون من مختلف الاحزاب، وبدأوا يتكلمون نحن ونحن الاثوريين… قلت لهم:
 أريد أن اقول شيئا بسيطا جدا. شيء مما يسمى بالحقيقة الواقعة، الواقع  العملي. يوجد شعب يسمي نفسه بأنه كلداني ويؤمن بذلك. لماذا انت تأتي وتقول  لهذا: لا أنت بالرغم منك أشوري. عجيب! والله عجيب، أن أقول للكلداني أنت  لست كلداني انت آشوري. هؤلاء عندهم هذا الايمان ويؤمنون به. إذن يوجد شعب  هنا وشعب هناك. هذا عنده فيما بينه علاقات وروابط وثقافة وتاريخ. سؤالي  الوحيد ما هو الخطأ أو حتى الجرم، أن يقبل الواحد الثاني. ما الضرر أن يقول  لي الموقر عوديشو أنا كلداني: أقول له: أهلا أخي الكلداني.
 لماذا يخرج  هذا أو ذاك بالانترنيت ليقول: لا ليس هناك شعب كلداني وآخر يجاوب. حالة  مزرية عندما الواحد يلغي الاخر، بينما مصيرنا الاثنين هو مصير واحد.
 أ. نويل: هل هذا هو تصريح شخصي من مار ميلس، أم ان ثمة مجموعة أساقفة بهذا الاتجاه؟
 مار ميلس: هذا مني ومن مجموع اساقفة، ولا يوجد جماعة لا يكون فيها قلة من  المدرسة القديمة. أجل إن هناك شيء اسمه حقيقة، كيف حدثت هذه الحقيقة، كيف  جاءت… هذا موضوع، لكنها في نهاية الأمر واقع حال ولنا أن نقبل به.
 مرة  في تصريح تلفزيوني، قلت: نحن الاشوريين والكلدان: كثيرا ما اختلفنا وتشاحنا  حول مسألة الاسماء وما إلى ذلك، لكني أود أن اقول لكم، نحن كلانا في سفينة  واحدة، الشعب الاشوري والشعب الكلداني، وهذه السفينة تتقاذفها الامواج،  ونحن كلانا مهددون بالغرق، ليس باستطاعة كل منا أن يلقي نفسه في البحر،  فالساحل بعيد لنخلص، ولا نتفق كلانا على طريق الخلاص. كلانا في السفينة  الواحدة يتهددنا المصير الواحد، ونحن نتعارك مع بعضنا.
 أ. نويل: سيدنا، ما الذي يجعلك تقول اننا كلانا في سفينة واحدة؟
 مار ميلس: الاشوريون والكلدان، فقدوا ثقافتهم، لم يعد بوسعهم أن يحموها.  ليس لنا مؤسسة كبرى مشتركة تحمي ثقافة الاباء وارثهم، ولا اللغة استعطنا أن  نحميها؟
 أ. نويل: كيف؟
 مار ميلس: اعطيك مثلا:  اطبع كتابا بالسورث. من يشتريه؟ تطبع الف كتاب، خمسون منها يباع والباقي  يبقى للتلف، لغة كتبنا لا احد يفهمها ويقراؤها. لغتنا تضيع وبالتالي هويتنا  تضيع. لأن المرء الذي لا يحافظ على لغته، فحتى هويته ايضا تضيع. كل منا  اصبح استرالي، نيوزيلندي، امريكي او كندي وغير ذلك.
 الشيء الثاني،  موضوع كنائسنا. أبونا في يوم من الايام وانت تكرز الموعظة، يمكنك ان تعاين  الجالسين أمامك من المؤمنين، سترى الناس بغالبيتهم العظمى من المهجرين  حديثي العهد او السنوات. ويمكنك ان تحصي كم واحد منهم ولد هنا، في بلد  الانتشار. أجل إن كنائسنا مملوءة ولكنها مملوءة من القادمين الجدد، من  جيلنا، ولكن أبناءنا لا يأتون: لماذا: لأن توجد حرية الاختيار. يقول لك  قائل: أنا اذهب الى كرازة إحدى الكنائس المسيحية، إنهم يتكلمون بمفهوم قريب  مني وبما أحتاجه من الكتاب المقدس. لماذا اذن اذهب عند الكلدان أو  الاشوريين، وأبقى اسمع: لا تعمل هذا ولا تذهب الى كذا ولا تتصرف هكذا. إني  أذهب الى كنيسة تناسبني. هذا الذي يحدث اذا مع شعبنا، إنه يذوب في الشعوب  الاخرى.
 أجل ان الشعب عندما يفقد اللغة، تضيّع ثقافته وأغانيه وأشعاره  ولهجاته، عندئذ يضيع كل شيء، خصوصا أنه ليس لنا أرض يتشبث بها فيقول: هذه  ارض اجدادنا: قل اليوم، اني كلداني أو اشوري هذه ارض نينوى، عملوا فيها  حكومة باسمنا وجمهورية من عندنا، فهل تعود؟ لا أعتقد.
 أ. نويل: مهما كان سيدنا، للمفارقة إني  وان كنا مهددين، فرحت بكونك قلت نحن كلانا في السفينة الواحدة. أود أن أسمع  ما هي العناصر المشتركة بيننا لتسوق هذا التشبيه.
 مار ميلس: أجل،  كلانا تجمعنا لغة واحدة، حياة مشتركة، موجودين في تاريخنا المشترك، لدينا  علاقات مصاهرة وزواج، هذه وغيرها تجمعنا في هذه السفينة.
 ولكن للاسف،  هذه العناصر ايضا، ذاهبة نحو الاختفاء: لأن أبناءنا يتزوجون من المحليين،  العلاقات العائلية تتبخر، وأبسط مثال على ذلك عندما تزور أحد البيوت وترى  اولادنا وبناتنا، كل مشغول بهاتفه الجوال، أنت تتكلم لا أحد يسمع. هذا ….  (مشيرًا الى الايفون) قطع العلاقات الاجتماعية. نحن الذين نعتبر كشعب  اجتماعي، لسنا انعزاليين مثل شعوب اخرى، نحن نجلس معا نتكلم، نضحك نأكل  ونشرب، هذا ايضا بدأ يقل في علاقاتنا الاجتماعية التي بدأت تغيب وتغيب معها  المقومات التي تجمعنا. ولا يوجد أمامنا في المدى المنظور شيء مطمئن للعيش  الامن في المنطقة، خصوصا مع بروز الاصولية والارهاب والغاء الاخر. بينما  تعمقت اساساتنا في بلدان الانتشار.
 أ. نويل: ولكن سيدنا، يمكن التشجيع على التواصل مع البلد بطريقة أو بأخرى.
 مار ميلس: نعم، فكرت مليا في هذا الحل. تأتي الشبيبة عندي ويقولون: سيدنا  نذهب سفرة الى اورشليم. أقول لهم: في العام الماضي ذهبتم الى هناك، لماذا  هذه السنة لا تذهبون الى شمال العراق: اربيل، الربان هرمز الاديرة الكنائس  القديمة، وهكذا شجعنا أن تذهب مجاميع الى البلاد فقالوا: كيف يا سيدنا لم  نأتي الى هنا من قبل.
 فأنا أؤيدك ان التواصل ممكن عندما الكنيسة تعمل مثل هذه السفرات، هي افضل عملية تواصل مع البلد وبين ابناء الشعب.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 سبتمبر 2017)

*رئيس الجمعية الآشورية الخيرية لـ (الزمان): مناطق المسيحيين المحرّرة تقرر تقديم المعونات للراغبين بالعودة*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الزمان/
 الموصل  – سامر الياس سعيد
 قال رئيس الجمعية الاشورية الخيرية ان  اولويات المنظمات الانسانية العاملة تقديم المساعدات  للراغبين بالعودة  لمناطقهم المحررة الواقعة بمناطق سهل نينوى  واضاف اشور سركون في حوار  لـ(الزمان) ان اهالي مدينة الموصل من المسيحيين فضلا عن الاهالي ممن يستحيل  عودتهم لمناطقهم لاسباب من بينها تدمير منازلهم حرموا من المساعدات لان  الدعم الخارجي  الخاص بالمنظمات محدد بتاهيل دور العوائل في مناطق سهل  نينوى وتاهيلها بغية تشجيع اصحابها من اجل عودتهم الى تلك الدور واستئناف  حياتهم التي كانت قبل سيطرة تنظيم داعش عليها  وفيما يلي نص اللقاء :
 {مع الصور التي باتت تبرز في عودة الكثير  من المسيحيين  لمناطقهم واستهلالهم لاعمال التاهيل والاعمار لتلك المنازل  التي تركها اصحابها قبل ثلاثة اعوام بسبب سيطرة داعش عليها ، كيف تجدون هذه  الصور وماهو تقييمكم لها ؟
 -بالتاكيد لابد من الاشارة  الى ان محنة  النزوح لم تنته بصورة كاملة فبالرغم من تحرير مناطق توجد ابناء شعبنا  الا  ان اكثر من نصف العوائل المهجرة مازالت  تعيش محنتها لسبب او لاخر لذلك  فوضع النازحين مازال غير مستقر خصوصا مع الاعتراف من قبل الجهات الدولية  وحتى االاقرار عبر  المنفذ البرلماني بان مناطق سهل نينوى عدت منطقة  منكوبة  فضلا عما تعيشه هذه المنطقة من غياب الاستقرار السياسي فيها بسبب  الصراعات التي تكتنفها  وكل هذه المؤشرات باتت تنعكس سلبا على عودة الاهالي  لا بل البطء الذي يشوب هذه العملية ونامل زيادة وتيرة العودة  مع الاخذ  بنظر الاعتبار ان شعبنا مازال يطالب بالضمانات والثقة التي تمنح له من عدم  تكرار سيناريو ما حدث في صيف عام 2014 فهذا الامر برايي اهم الاولويات التي  يتوجب النظر اليها في ملف العودة. { وما هو الدور الذي تلعبه  الجمعية  الاشورية الخيرية  في هذا الاطار من خلال العمل على تشجيع الاهالي للعودة  لمناطقهم ؟
 -مثلما هو معروف فالجمعية تعتمد على الدعم  المقدم من الجهات الخارجية  التي تنقسم لقسمين  اولها الدعم المقدم من  منظمات شعبنا  المغتربة في الخارج  فيما القسم الاخر مقدم من قبل منظمات  وكنائس اجنبية  توجد في امريكا واستراليا فضلا عن بعض الدول الاوربية  وبعد  تحرير مناطق شعبنا التي تزامنت مع عمليات تحرير محافظة نينوى والتي جرت في  خريف العام الماضي  استهلت الجمعية  عملها بزيارة تلك المناطق بوفد يضم  كوادر متخصصة  للاطلاع على حجم الدمار والاضرار التي تعرضت لها وخلصنا  لاستنتاج بشان نسبة الدمار التي تبدو اكبر من نسب الدمار التي تعرضت لها  باقي المناطق الاخرى وهذا ما يدفعنا لوجهة نظر محددة بكم الحقد الذي يكنه  تنظيم داعش لابناء شعبنا  وقد اعددنا التقارير والدراسات الخاصة  بتلك  المناطق  لارسالها للجهات الداعمة بالاضافة الى قيامي بزيارة لتلك المؤسسات  من اجل الحصول على الدعم المطلوب  حيث اثمرت جهودنا على مجموعة من   المبادرات الانسانية اذكر منها  قيامنا بحملة لتنظيف  تللسقف بالتعاون مع  اتحاد الطلبة  والشبيبة الكلدو اشوري حيث رعت تلك المبادرة  مؤسسة icrc  الامريكية وبالتعاون مع مجلس اغاثة  مسيحيي العراق والمجلس القومي الاشوري  حيث اسهمت تلك الحملة بازالة مخلفات الدمار الذي تعرضت له تلك المنطقة كما  قمنا بتوزيع سلات غذائية  للعائدين من اهالي القرية  تم تمويلها من قبل  منظمة ساين اوف هوب الالمانية كما تمت صيانة شبكات الماء في المنطقة بعد  تعرضها للاعمال العسكرية ووزعت ايضا اثاث منزلية  لاكثر من 40 عائلة من  العوائل العائدة للمنطقة.
 اما في قرقوش (بغديدا ) فقد قامت جمعيتنا  بحفر (6) ابار لتوفير الماء  سواء في مركز القضاء او في كرمليس كما ساهمنا   بالتنسيق مع اللجنة الكنسية للاعمار بالمساهمة  باعمار وتاهيل (10) منازل  التي تندرج ضمن الفئة (c)حيث قامت كوادرنا بتاهيل تلك المنازل باجراء  عمليات صبغها وتهيئة مستلزماتها واعدادها للسكن واود الاشارة هنا الى ان  جمعيتنا كانت من اوائل المنظمات التي قامت بافتتاح مكتب لها في هذه المنطقة  للمساهمة باعداد التقارير اليومية  عن حاجة المنطقة والاهالي بغية توفيرها  وتنظيم شؤون توزيع مستلزمات المعيشة الضرورية سواء من خلال السلات  الغذائية او المنظفات  ويضطلع بمسؤولية ادارة المكتب في قضاء الحمدانية  السيد عماد دديزا  وفي ضوء هذا الامر قامت الجمــــــــــعية بتوزيع  وجبـــــــــتين من السلات الغذائية شمــــــــــلت كل وجبة 300 عائلة   كانت الاولى مقدمة من الكنائس الانجيلية اللوثرية  في المانيــــــــا اما  الوجبة الثانية فقدمت من منظمة السامري الصالح الامريكية ومقرها في اربيل   وبالاضافة لتلك الانشطة الانسانية فالجمعية مازالت مستمرة  بدعم برنامج  العيادة المتنقلة لتوفير الخدمات الطبية سواء في تللسقف او في جولاتها  على  القرى التابعة لمدينة دهوك.
 كما استحصل مكتب الجمعية في بغديدا على  دعم من قبل الـun من اجل دعم عيادة متنقلة متخصصة بعمليات الولادة ستقدم  لمستشفى الحمدانية  كما  لم تكتف جمعيتنا بهذا الدور فحسب بل نتيجة لزيارتي  للعاصمة الامريكية (واشنطن ) والمطالبة باستمرار  لدعم ابناء شعبنا  فقد  تم الاتفاق مع عضو  الكونغرس السابق  فرانك ولف لغرض زيارته للعراق واطلاعه  عن قرب للاوضاع التي يعيشها ابناء شعبنا المهجر  فضلا عن مناطق سهل نينوى  المحررة  وكانت الجمعية مرافقة لعضو الكونغرس في زيارته التي تمت مطلع اب  (اغسطس ) الماضي والتي تزامنت مع الذكرى الثالثة لماساة التهجير وكان برفقة  السيد ولف ممثلين من منظمة بريطانية تعد الاولى  في شان حرية الاديان   وعضو اخر يعمل مستشار لوزير الخارجية البريطاني ونائب رئيس منظمة السامري  الصالح  الامريكية  وقد توصل الوفد الزائر  الى ان منطقة سهل نينوى تحتاج  الى  حماية وتامين افضل من اجل اعادة الثقة لاهالي المنطقة بغية اتخاذهم  لقرار العودة واستئناف حياتهم من جديد في تلك المناطق  فضلا عن الحاجة  المستمرة  لزيادة الدعم من اجل اعادة الاعمار لهذه المناطق  وعلى المدى  البعيد هنالك حاجة  لترسيخ ثقافة العيش المشترك المبني على التعايش السلمي .
 { وهل ستكتفي الجمعية  بدعم الاهالي عن طريق تاهيل منازلهم ام هنالك جهود لاعادة المباني والمؤسسات كالمدارس مثلا عن طريق تاهيلها ؟
 -كنا في اول المطاف نسعى من اجل تهيئة  المدارس واستحصلنا شبه دعم في هذا الموضوع خصوصا بالتنسيق مع اعضاء جمعيتنا  في الولايات المتحدة  لكن قرار  منظمة undp الخاص بدعم المدارس جعلنا  نكتفي بمهمة توفير المستلزمات الدراسية والقرطاسية لابنائنا التلاميذ مع  بداية العام الدراسي الذي سينطلق قريبا ..
 { كل هذا الحديث تخصص بشان تشجيع الاهالي  على العودة لمناطقهم المحررة ماذا بشان النازحين الاخرين  الذين يصعب عليهم  العودة  سواء الذين نزحوا من مدينة الموصل او الذين تضررت دورهم في مناطق  سهل نينوى بشكل كامل؟
 – المفروض ان تلتفت الجهات الداعمة لامر  هذه الشريحة  وبقدر تعلق الامر بجمعيتنا فانها ماضية بابقاء المخيم  الكرفاني الذي انشاته للنازحين في قرية شيوز (سيجي ) بالاضافة  لديمومة   عمل العيادة المتنقلة بتوفير خدماتها الطبية للنازحين في مناطق نزوحهم  لكن  مع التركيز  في الوقت الحاضر على  اعادة المهجرين لمناطقهم  والاستمرار  بالبرنامج الانساني المخصص للعوائل التي يتعذر عليها العودة لمناطقها في  الوقت الحاضر.
 { وماذا بشان مبادراتكم الانسانية التي تشمل القرى التابعة لمدينة دهوك من خلال مد شبكات الماء وتوفير المولدات الكهربائية ؟
 -بالطبع فهذا الامر مستمر ويتلخص  بالاعتماد على الطلبات التي تردنا عن طريق مخاتيرتلك القرى  وقد شهدت  الاونة الاخيرة قيام الجمعية  بترميم مدرسة في سرسنك حيث تم ذلك بتمويل من  الجمعية الاشورية الخيرية في استراليا  كما تم ترميم مدرسة في قرية باختمي  حيث مولت هذا المشروع جمعيتنا في نيوزيلاند ..
 {هل لك ان تحدثنا عن مشاركتك الاخيرة في منتدى الشعوب الاصيلة والذي اقيم بمقر الامم المتحدة في نيويورك ؟
 -لايخفى على احد ان شعبنا يعد من الشعوب  الاصيلة في العراق  ومرارا طالبنا بان يتم الاشارة الى هذا الامر وعدم  تحديده بالاعلام فحسب  عن طريق تصريحات المسؤولين  فمثلما هو معروف فان  الاعلان العالمي لحقوق الشعوب الاصيلة  صدر في عام 2007 وتضمن مثل نظيره  الاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان على بنود تنظم  المحافظة على حقوق تلك  المكونات ولاسيما بتقريــــــــرها لحق المصير وحق التعليم باللغة الام وحق  السيطرة على  الاراضي وموارد المياه وهي حقوق يفتقر لها شعبنا بعد سيطرة  الاكثرية الغالبة على  مقـــــــــاليد الحكم  وقد شاركت بنسخة المنتدى  الـ16 مرتديا زينا القومي.
  وكان محور  المنتدى لهذا العام هو بحث  تطوير عمل المنتدى ليكون اكثر فعالية  بشان اســـترداد الشعوب الاصيلة   لحقوقها  وهذا يعد محفلا دوليا يـــــــــوفر الفرصة لكل شعب  في العالم   لابراز ثـــــقافاته  وخلصت التوصيات لهذا العام  لان يكون الاعلان  العالمي  للشعوب الاصــــــيلة  اكثر الزما للدول المنضوية للامم المتحدة   لاستجابة الشعوب الاصيلة لحقوقها في مناطق استقرارها.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 سبتمبر 2017)

*في مقابلة اجراها الاب نويل قال سيادة المطران اميل نونا: لي رجاء بان يكون هناك وجود مسيحي قوي في مناطق شعبنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 حاوره الاب نويل فرمان السناطي
 تصوير: سهيلة توما
 في زيارة قصيرة الى سدني، وكنت بضيافة  كريمة في مطرانية الكلدان بسدني، توفر الوقت أن التقي سيادة المطران اميل  نونا، برغم انشغالاته، والاستعدادات لرسامة الاب رودي في السبت اللاحق، مما  جعلنا نتفق على رؤوس نقاط سرعان ما تتوفر الوقت لبلورتها، فكانت هذه  المقابلة وبدأت بالسؤال عن الموقف الدولي من داعش.
 سيادة رئيس الاساقفة المطران اميل نونا،  كان لتصريحكم الى الصحافة الايطالية، بعد غزو داعش، وقع الصرخة المدوية  الموجهة للغرب والتي تداولناها، خصوصا انها تزامنت في توقيت قريب مما حدث  في فرنسا. السؤال: ما هو انطباعك بعد هزيمة داعش.
 مار اميل: نبدأ بالشق الأخير من سؤالك حول  هزيمة داعش، فاقول ان داعش لم يهزم بعد لا على المستوى العسكري ولا على  المستوى الايديولوجي. ففي المستوى العسكري لا زال داعش يسيطر على مناطق  عديدة في العراق وسوريا، بالاضافة الى انتشاره كخلايا صغيرة او افرادا في  مناطق كثيرة جدا. اذن من السابق لأوانه بكثير ان نتكلم عن هزيمة داعش.  واعتقد ان الوضع ليس بالسهولة التي تُقدّم احيانا في الاعلام كانتصارات  كبيرة ونهائية على داعش.
 اما بخصوص تصريحي الاعلامي الذي ذكرته  حضرتك، فكان بالحقيقة موجّها الى العالم الغربي انطلاقا من الخبرة التي  عشتها شخصيا وعاشها كل مسيحيينا في ما بين المجتمعات المسلمة التي رأينا  صعود التطرف الفكري والعمل على تحقيقه كواقع في هذه المجتمعات. اذن المعضلة  الاساسية تكمن في المجتمعات الاسلامية التي تسمح لهذه المجموعات بأن يكون  لها حاضن اجتماعي واساس عقائدي وبيئة مشجّعة لها لتأسيس قاعدة لها وانطلاق  العمل منها.
 وقلت في حينها موجها كلامي للغرب انه اذا لم يتّعض من خبرة  المسيحيين في الشرق فانه سيلاقي قريبا هذا التحدي، وفعلا حدث ذلك. ولا  زالت المعضلة موجودة.
   مار اميل: نحن مرسلين في بلدنا الاصلي العراق وايضا مُرسلين في اي مكان آخر نكون به.
  أ. نويل: ليست الصورة واضحة بعد بالنسبة  لعودة المهجرين، ازاء ما توجد من تحديات، ولكن بلدة مثل القوش، تبقى شاهدا  لاستمرار الحياة، فيها، وفي الدير المجاور دير السيدة، ما هي الذكريات التي  تحملها وتقييمك لهذا الواقع من خبرة خدمتك في القوش قبل اسقفيتك.
 مار اميل: كلّ ما احمله من ذكريات يعطيني  القوة لاقول ان مؤمنينا هم ناس يريدون ان يعيشوا بكرامة وحرية كل جوانب  حياتهم، لذا سوف يكافحوا من اجل هذا النوع من الحياة ويبحثوا عنه في  مناطقهم او حتى غير مناطقهم. انا لي رجاء بان يكون هناك وجود مسيحي قوي في  هذه المناطق او اقله في البعض منها لكن اعرف في نفس الوقت ان هذا ليس شيئا  سهلا ابدا، بل هو تحدي كبير امام كل شخص وعائلة، وكل واحد له ظروفه ووضعه  الخاص الذي يلزم ان نحترمه حينما يتخذ قرار البقاء او الهجرة. كمسيحيين لنا  رسالة في العالم اينما كنّا، لهذا نحن مرسلين في بلدنا الاصلي العراق  وايضا مُرسلين في اي مكان آخر نكون به.
    أ. نويل تكافح كنيستنا في العراق  وخصوصا في شماله، للبقاء شاهدة للمسيح وانجيله، ولكن الناس مستمرين على طرق  ابواب السفارات، سواء من بغداد، والبصرة وكركوك، او من القوش وسائر مدن  العراق، كيف تفسر هذه الحالة؟
 مار اميل: بصراحة ليس هناك شيء معروف  وواضح ابدا لاي كان. الوضع في مناطقنا في شمال وشرق الموصل ضبابي جدا  لاسباب عديدة تحتاج لوقت طويل للكلام عنها. والوضع ايضا مثله في المناطق  الاخرى من العراق. إن مسيحيينا في هذه المناطق امام تحدي كبير جدا يكمن في  البقاء او ترك المنطقة. من اجل البقاء لا يلزم ان يكون هناك فقط الامان على  الحياة، لان متطلبات الحياة ورؤية الانسان اليوم لحياته تختلف جذريا عمّا  كانت عليه في الماضي حتى القريب. انسان اليوم هو ابن الثقافة الحالية التي  يريد ان يعيش كل ما تعرضه من طرق حياة واساليب ووسائل عيش ونُظم اقتصادية  وسياسية واجتماعية عالمية تستند الى المبادئ العامة للديمقراطية وحقوق  الانسان وغيرها من الحقوق والمسؤوليات.
 اذن ان نحاول تقديم الامر وكأنه  شيء بسيط ممكن القيام به بمجرد ان يتم تحرير هذه المناطق، فهذا ليس بصحيح  بشكل تام. وحتى لو تحققت العودة الى كل قرانا فان مستقبلها ليس بواضح لأنه  –من واقع خبرتي الشخصية مع الناس- سوف تكون وقتية الى ان يتم تدبير امرهم  لتركها. وهذا علينا ان نقوله ولا نخجل او نواريه. المسيحيون المشرقيون  يحبون الحياة ويريدون ان يعيشونها بملئها، لذا فانهم سيبحثون عن المكان  والوسيلة والبيئة الافضل ليعيشوا حياتهم.
   أ. نويل: التفتت الى ملاحظة صديق، بأن  رواد كنائسنا المشرقية، ونسبتهم الغالبة التي قد تصل الى الـ 75 وحتى 85  بالمائة، هم من القادمين الجدد او المستقرين في بلدان الانتشار، منذ بضع  سنوات، وأن القدامى قلما يترددون على الكنيسة، كيف تستقرئون الحضور المسيحي  في استراليا، اذا مرت عليه سنوات اخرى، بعد ان تقلّ مع الزمن نسبة  المهجرين؟
 مار اميل: ملاحظة صديقك هي صحيحة الى حدّ  بعيد. فما نراه في الكنائس هو بالحقيقة امتلائها بشكل كبير لكن النسبة  الاعظم هي من الذين ولدوا في العراق وجاؤا الى هنا بالغين، او وصلوا كشباب.  في بلدان الانتشار نحن امام معضلة كبيرة تكمن في كيفية التعامل مع الجيل  الناشئ هنا او الذي يولد هنا. هذا الموضوع كان واحدًا من النقاط التي  تكلمنا عنها في اجتماع كهنة الابرشية الاخير في نهاية آب.
 الموضوع يحتاج الى وقت طويل للكلام عنه،  لكن ممكن ان اختصره بان هناك فارق واختلاف الاجيال في جماعتنا، فنحن لنا  اقله ثلاثة اجيال تختلف في طرق تفكيرها ورؤيتها للحياة بكل جوانبها:
 الاول الذي ولد وتربى ونشأ في العراق ووصل هنا ناضجا،
 الثاني الذي ولد في العراق لكنه تنشئ هنا لوصوله صغيرا،
 والثالث الذي ولد ونشأ هنا.
 الجيل الجديد الذي تربى او ولد هنا لا يرى الامور كما يراها والداه. ولاعطيك مثالا:
 ان الابن يرى والداه يتكلمان على الاخرين بالسوء في البيت، ويغيران  الحقيقة في تعاملهم مع دوائر الدولة من اجل مصلحتهم، ويعملان اي شيء سلبي  بالخفية من اجل ذاتهم، ويراهم يذهبون يوم الاحد للكنيسة للقداس والصلاة.  الجيل الحالي لا يقبل بهكذا نوعية حياة، فيرى كل شيء كمنظومة واحدة سلبية  ومن ضمنها ايضا الكنيسة. لهذا لا ترى الاجيال الجديدة تاتي للكنيسة  كوالديهم.
 بالاضافة الى واقع ان الكنيسة يلزمها ان تعمل الكثير لتكسب  هولاء الشباب فتتكلم بلغتهم – اقصد لغة الحياة وليس الكلام فقط – وطريقة  تفكيرهم وتعاملهم مع مختلف جوانب العيش.
   أ. نويل: هل ممكن ان تسلطوا بعض الضوء على ما يتم من انشطة راعوية ثقافية او ليتروجية، لا شك انها ستكون عاملا في رعاية المؤمنين.
 مار اميل: في الناحية الليتورجية نحاول دائما ان نحافظ على طقوسنا الغنية  والمهمة ليس كونها طقس بلغة ورتب محددة بل لانها تعطي ايضا الدافع لطريقة  تفكير معينة هي مسيحية مشرقية تستند على الالتزام بالثوابت والمبادء  الحقيقية. ولهذا حاليا في كنائسنا في سدني ومالبورن لنا كل يوم صلاة الصباح  والرمش بلغتنا الكلدانية، ولم نقم بادخال الترجمات الى الان. كل احد هناك  الصلوات الطقسية الصباحية في الكنائس مع القداديس التي اكثريتها هي بلغتنا  مع وجود قداس واحد في الكنائس باللغة الانكليزية وايضا العربية.
 نعمل  على ان نصلي ونقوم بكل طقوسنا ورتبه في المناسبات وكما كانت في الماضي، ومن  خبرتي مع هذا الموضوع إن كان في الموصل او هنا، فان الناس تستحب هذه  الطقوس والرتب حتى لو كانت طويلة عندما تكون معمولة بشكل دقيق وباحترام  كبير لهيبتها، وايضا محاولة اعطاء فكرة عنها ببعض الترجمات او استخدام  الوسائل الحديثة في العرض داخل الكنائس. والحمد لله نحن لا زلنا وسنظل  بمشيئة الله ملتزمين بها.
 من الناحية الراعوية هناك تحدي كبير لنا هنا،  حيث ان تنظيم الابرشية ليس بالشيء السهل، فنحن في الداخل لا زلنا مشرقيين  في طريقة تفكيرنا وتعاملنا، لكن نعيش في وسط وبيئة غربية، والتوافق هنا ليس  بالشيء السهل. بالاضافة الى الحاجة الى كهنة اخرين للعمل في الكنائس، لان  زيادة عدد مؤمنينا في استراليا هي نسبيا اكبر من عدد الكهنة الذي لنا والذي  ياتينا. لهذا هناك فعلا صعوبات عديدة. لكن ما يقوم به الكهنة هو فعلا شيء  جيد جدا قياسا لما عندهم من مسؤوليات.
 النشاطات الخورنية لها ثقلها في  الكنيسة ودورها المهم ونحن نحاول دائما ان ننظم ونرتب وضعها لتاخذ دورها  ومسؤوليتها الحقيقية. وهذا ينطبق بشكل كبير على النشاطات الشبابية، ولهذا  قمنا في السنة الماضية بعمل اول لقاء ابرشي لشباب الابرشية في سدني وجاء  الشباب من مالبورن ومن نيولندا، وكانوا حوالي ثلاثمائة شاب وشابة، وهذا ليس  بالشيء السهل، وان شاء الله سيلتئم اللقاء الثاني في شهر كانون الثاني  المقبل. كما سيكون هناك ايضا نشاطات على المستوى الابرشي في القريب لفئات  اخرى.
   أ. نويل: هل لديكم رسالة محددة ترون توجيهها الى مؤمنينا في الوقت الحاضر.
 مار اميل: المؤمن المشرقي عاش في بيئته الاصلية وحافظ على ايمانه بشكل  كبير على الرغم من الصعوبات والاضطهادات الكثيرة، ولهذا رجائي ان نحافظ على  ايماننا جميعا اينما كنّا، في بلدنا الاصلي او في بلدان الانتشار، لان  الايمان هو يحفظنا بكل جوانب حياتنا، لانه شامل لثقافتنا وحضارتنا ومبادئنا  واخلاقنا وكل ما نؤمن به. فلنحافظ على الايمان ونتعرف عل حقيقته بشكل كبير  وبعمق كي نعيش سعادة المسيحية الحقيقية.
 أ. نويل: شكرا سيدنا على وقتكم مع تمنياتنا الطيبة لكم بالمزيد من العطاء.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 سبتمبر 2017)

*أبناء النهرين يستقبل وفد الاتحاد الآشوري العالمي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  استقبل حزب أبناء النهرين في مكتب أربيل  للحزب مساء الجمعة 15 أيلول 2017 وفد الاتحاد الآشوري العالمي الذي ضم كل  من السيد غسان يونان مستشار الهيئة الإدارية ومسؤول العلاقات العامة  للاتحاد، والسيد حكمت صباغ مسؤول فرع اسكندنافيا للاتحاد.
 وكان في استقبالهم السيدة كاليتا شابا رئيس الحزب والسيد توما خوشابا عضو المجلس السياسي والسيد شليمون أوراهم مسؤول الإعلام.
  وفي مستهل اللقاء أشار وفد الاتحاد إلى  أن زيارته هذه تأتي في إطار الاطلاع على أوضاع شعبنا في إقليم كردستان بشكل  مباشر على أرض الواقع، ولقاء أحزاب وتنظيمات شعبنا في الإقليم.
  وجرى خلال اللقاء بحث ومناقشة هذه  الأوضاع والمستجدات والتحديات التي يواجهها أبناء شعبنا في المرحلة  الراهنة، حيث استعرض أعضاء قيادة أبناء النهرين وجهة نظرهم ومواقفهم بهذا  الشأن.
  كما تم الوقوف عند واقع العمل القومي في  الوطن، وعلى الأخص في الإقليم.. والتحديات التي يواجهها في مختلف المحاور  والفعاليات. مع البحث في الآليات والوسائل التي من شأنها أن ترتقي بالعمل  القومي بالمستوى الذي يتناسب مع واقع قضيتنا القومية وتحدياتها.
  وشهد اللقاء أيضا تبادل الآراء ووجهات  النظر حول موضوع الاستفتاء المزمع إجرائه في الإقليم، وكذلك موضوع واقع  شعبنا في منطقة سهل نينوى والتحديات التي يواجهها أبناء شعبنا هناك.
  وجرى خلال اللقاء التأكيد على أهمية توحيد جهود ومواقف مختلف مؤسسات وتنظيمات شعبنا في متابعة قضاياه والمطالبة بحقوقه المشروعة.

















​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 سبتمبر 2017)

*لحماية العقارات والحقوق في الدعاوى المدنية  بأبناء الديانات المسيحية والأيزيدية والصابئة المندائية مجلس القضاء  الاعلى يصدر تعليماته الجديدة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

     أصدر مجلس القضاء الاعلى توصيات جديدة  لحماية العقارات وفي الدعاوى المدنية التي تخص أبناء الديانات المسيحية  والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية العراقيين..
    تضمنت قيام محاكم البداءة والاستئناف  بادخال الديوان شخصا ثالثا لغرض الاستيضاح.. وذلك في الدعاوي المدنية التي  تقام على أبناء الديانات الثلاثة والمتعلقة باموالهم وممتلكاتهم المنقولة  والغير منقولة او العقارية وذلك حفاظا عليها والحيولة دون استغلال ظروفهم  من قبل ضعفاء النفوس.
     وتضمنت التوصيات والضوابط ايضا اعطاء  الحق للديوان باخبار الاجهزة الامنية ورئاسة الادعاء العام عن العقارات  التي تم الاستيلاء عليها خلافا لاحكام القانون وذلك لاتخاذ الاجراءات  القانونية اللازمة ومتابعتها.
     وقد صدرت هذة الضوابط بناءا على  توصيات اللجنة التي شكلها مكتب رئيس الوزراء والتي كان الديوان عضوا فيها  لدراسة موضوع الشكاوى المقدمة من قبل المسيحيين ازاء عمليات التزوير  للاستيلاء على ممتلكاتهم مستغلين عمليات التهجير التي طالتهم وهجرة العديد  منهم خارج القطر.

*     *فتح الديوان  بموقعه الالكتروني على شبكة الأنترنت صفحة ثابتة (تحدث  بالمعلومات) خاصة بملف الدعاوى والعقارات العائدة بأبناء الديانات  الثلاثة.. ولتسهيل عملية الاتصال بالديوان وعبر القنوات الموضحة بنفس  الصفحة للأشخاص الذين ترد اسماءهم فيها او من لديه معلومات تسهل الوصول  للشخص المعني..*
رابط ملف (الدعاوى والعقارات الخاصة بأبناء الديانات المسيحية والأيزيدية والصابئة المندائية)
www.cese.iq/Ekarat/Ekarat-Ch/ekarat-ch.htm


----------



## paul iraqe (16 سبتمبر 2017)

*بالصور.. وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان يحضر قداس ومراسيم عيد الصليب المقدس لكنيسة برطلي السريانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 حضر وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي  برئاسة السادة روني شمعون شعانا النائب الاول وبشير شمعون شعيا النائب  الثاني ووديع رفو بزو عضو الهيئة الادارية للمجلس وذلك في تمام الساعة  العاشرة من صباح يوم الاربعاء الموافق  13 / 9 / 2017 القداس الالهي  ومراسيم عيد الصليب المقدس المشترك لكنيسة برطلي السريانية والمقام في  كنيسة مار كوركيس القديمة التاريخية وترأس القداس الاباء الكهنة الافاضل  الخوري داؤد سليمان دوشا والاب بهنام روفائيل للو وبحضور عدد من الشمامسة  وشعب برطلي العائد والساكن حاليا في برطلي وكانت المراسم رائعة باشعال شعلة  الصليب ( التاري ) وكان هذا اليوم مميزا لانه اول احتفال بالقداس الالهي  والمراسيم الخاصة بعيد الصليب بعد تحرير وعودة شعب برطلي السرياني الى  بلدته برطلي .
 وبقوة الصليب والمصلوب على الصليب والذي  قام من الصلب نصلي أن يعم الامن والخير والسلام والمحبة في ربوع عراقنا  العظيم وينعم الشعب بالاستقرار بعد العودة متمنين لاهلنا العائدين الى  برطلي الراحة والامن والسلام وكذلك دعواتنا للجميع العودة السريعة لتكن  الفرحة الى برطلي مزهية باهلها وكنائسها .


----------



## paul iraqe (16 سبتمبر 2017)




----------



## paul iraqe (16 سبتمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل عشية عيد الصليب مع راهبات الكلدان في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 احتفل مساء الاربعاء 13 ايلول 2017 عشية  عيد الصليب، غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار  باسيليوس يلدو بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة دير راهبات الكلدان في المسبح –  بغداد.
 وفي موعظته قال غبطة البطريرك ان الصليب  هو نتيجة المسيرة الايمانية، الصليب هو علامة المحبة التي قدمها يسوع لنا،  حمل الصليب معناه ان نتشبه بالمسيح. كما ركز غبطته على الصليب الممجد (بدون  المصلوب) الذي هو شيء مميز لدى الشرقيين.
 وفي ختام القداس قدم غبطته التهاني الى الاخوات بهذه المناسبة وطلب الصلاة من اجل بلدنا وكنيستنا وكل المكرسين.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 سبتمبر 2017)

*قداس عيد الصليب في كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان الاشورية /عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تقرير/ يوخنا دانيال
 برعاية قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العراق والعالم، اقام سيادة الاسقف  مار (عوديشو اوراهم) اسقف السويد وسائر اوروبا قداسا مهيبا صباح يوم  الاربعاء الموافق الثالث عشر من هذا الشهر وفي كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان  الاشورية في عنكاوا، بمناسبة عيد الصليب المقدس، وقد عاونه في القداس الاب  (مارتن نبيل) كاهن الكنيسة وعدد من الشمامسة وجوق تراتيل الكنيسة، وبحضور  الخوراسقف (اسطفانوس يلدا) القادم من اوروبا والكاهن (شموئيل بهرام) وجمهور  غفير من ابناء الرعية.
 واستهل سيادة الاسقف مار (عوديشو) القداس  بقراءة فصل من الانجيل المقدس حسب البشير لوقا، حيث يذكر فيه المسيح له  المجد بعد قيامته من بين الاموات وهو يصاحب تلميذين ذاهبين الى قرية عماوس  القريبة من اورشليم وهما يتكلمان عن الحدث البارز في اورشليم انذاك، وعن  اعتقال المسيح وصلبه ودفنه وقيامته من بين الاموات في اليوم الثالث.
 ثم قدم سيادته موعظة قيمة عن عيد اكتشاف  الصليب المقدس وكيف ان هذا العيد يعتبر احد الاعياد السبعة الربانية في  الكنيسة، وان الملكة (هيلانى) والدة الملك قسطنطين الكبير وبتوجيه منه  اشرفت على اكتشاف الصليب في اورشليم عام 326 للميلاد، واصبح الصليب رمزا  للمسيح الفادي لدى المسيحيين بعد ما كان الة للتعذيب والاعدام قبل ذلك، لان  الصليب اصبح بعد صلب المسيح و اراقة دمه الزكي عليه رمزا مقدسا ومخلصا  للمسيحيين اجمع في كل الازمنة.
 وفي نهاية القداس تلا سيادة الاسقف مار  (عوديشو) صلاة الغفران والبركات على الجماهير المؤمنة وطلب منهم الصلاة  لاجله وهو على اهبة السفر و العودة الى ابرشيته في السويد.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 سبتمبر 2017)

*بيان المجلس القومي الكلداني في الذكرى 48 لمذبحة قرية صوريا الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تطل علينا اليوم في السادس عشر من ايلول  الذكرى الثامنة والأربعون للجريمة النكراء التي ارتكبت بحق ابناء قرية  صوريا الكلدانية عام 1969، والتي راح ضحيتها العشرات من الشيوخ والرجال  والنساء والأطفال بالأضافة الى كاهن القرية من المسيحيين الكلدان والأخوة  الكورد من الساكنين فيها.
 لم يكن لهؤلاء الشهداء الأبرياء أي ذنب  اقترفوه او جرم أرتكبوه ولم يكونوا مسلحين او مفتعلين للقلاقل والمشاكل، بل  كل ذنبهم أن قريتهم كانت تقع على طريق سير القوافل العسكرية أبان الحكم  البعثي الدكتاتوري المقبور في العراق، حيث أصبح اهالي القرية ضحية حقد  وغرور الأوغاد دون رحمة او وازع من الضمير، ليرووا بدمائهم الزكية الطاهرة  تراب قريتهم وليسطر تأريخ الكلدان سفراً جديداً في الشهادة، ولتبقى هذه  المأساة وصمة عار على جباه مرتكبيها الذين وإن فروا من العدالة الأنسانية  آنذاك، فاليوم يتوجب وبعد تغيير النظام البائد تعويض اهالي صوريا.
 لنجعل من هذه الذكرى حافزاً لمواصلة  النضال لتحقيق تطلعات وآمال ونيل الحقوق القومية والوطنية لشعبنا الكلداني  على أرض الآباء والأجداد من أجل غد يحمل في ثناياه كل العز والفخر، ولتصبح  هذه المجزرة مع باقي المجازر التي ارتكبت بحق مكونات كوردستان من القصف  الكيمياوي الى الأنفال السيئة الصيت والبارزانيين ومذبحة سميل وغيرها  تأريخاً وعبرة بعدم تكرارها مع الكلدان وباقي المكونات عند استقلال  كوردستان لتكون بحق دولة المكونات والتعايش والتآخي.   
 الرحمة والمغفرة لشهداء صوريا وكل الشهداء ولتنعم ارواحهم بالنعيم، وستبقى ذكراهم خالدة في عقول وضمائر أبناء شعبنا.

                                                                 المكتب السياسي
                                                            للمجلس القومي الكلداني
                                                              16 ايلول 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (19 سبتمبر 2017)

*المرصد الآشوري في ذكرى مذبحة صوريا : على  الحكومات العراقية اخذ العبر والدروس من الماضي لكي لا تتكرر هذه  الانتهاكات والاضطهادات بحق المسيحيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 16 ايلول / سبتمبر 2017
 تمر علينا اليوم مناسبة آليمة وهي الذكرى  الـ 48 على مذبحة قرية صوريا التابعة لمحافظة دهوك، شمال العراق، وغالبية  سكانها من اتباع الكنيسة الكلدانية. فبتاريخ 16 ايلول / سبتمبر 1969 قامت  وحدات من الجيش العراقي بقيادة الملازم احمد الجحيشي ـ العضو في حزب البعث  العربي الإشتراكي الحاكم انذاك ـ بمهاجمة المدنيين الامنين في القرية،  والفتك بهم، وقد راح ضحية هذه المذبحة العشرات من المسيحيين بالإضافة إلى  كاهن القرية الاب الشهيد حنا قاشا.
 إننا في المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان  وبينما نجدد استنكارنا لهذه المذبحة الوحشية بحق المسيحيين في قرية صوريا،  والتي تعتبر واحدة من الصفحات السوداء في تاريخ العراق الحديث، فإننا نطالب  الحكومة العراقية إلى التصالح مع ماضيها وشعوبها، واخذ العبر والدروس من  الماضي لكيما لا تتكرر هذه الانتهاكات والاضهادات بحق المكون الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري المسيحي ، وهذا لايمكن أن يتحقق إلا بالاعتراف بهذه  المذبحة ـ وغيرها من المذابح وجرائم الابادة الجماعية بحقّ الكلدان السريان  الآشوريين ـ رسميا ودستوريا وقانونيا، وما يترتب عليه من حقوق وواجبات  تجاه أبناء وأحفاد الضحايا ومجتمعهم الذي انهكته الإضطهادات الماضية  والحالية.

 المجد والخلود لشهداء مذبحة صوريا ولكل شهداء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري


----------



## paul iraqe (19 سبتمبر 2017)

*بيان البطريركية في الذكرى 48 لمذبحة قرية صورية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 بمناسبة مرور الذكرى الثامنة والأربعين  على مذبحة قرية صوريا الكلدانية التي حدثت  صباح يوم 16 أيلول سنة 1969 على  يد جيش النظام السابق، البطريركية اذ تدين هذه الجريمة البشعة، انها في  الوقت نفسه، تحيي ذكرى قتل هؤلاء الأبرياء ومن بينهم كاهن القرية حنا  قاشا،  وتدعو العراقيين الى تعلم الدروس وتغيير ثقافة العنف والقتل واعتماد  ثقافة الحياة والاحترام  والسلام وخصوصا ثمة حالة التوتر واحتقان. وفي هذه  الظروف الحرجة نناشد كلا من الحكومة  المركزية وحكومة اقليم كردستان  للدخول في مفاوضات جادة وحل الخلافات وتحقيق العدالة والاستقرار.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 سبتمبر 2017)

*الاجتماع الدوري لكهنة ابرشية بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/


 اجتمع صباح يوم السبت 16 ايلول 2017 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو  بكهنة أبرشية بغداد في مقر البطريركية الكلدانية في المنصور.

 بدأ اللقاء بالصلاة، ثم رحبَ غبطته  بالآباء الكهنة وتحدث عن الوضع العام في البلد والكنيسة وعن زيارته  الراعوية الى ابرشية مار بطرس الرسول في غربي الولايات المتحدة الامريكي  وعن السينودس الكلداني المزمع عقده في بداية الشهر العاشر.
  بعد ذلك ناقشوا جدول الاعمال ونشاطات الخورنات.

 وفي ختام اللقاء دعا غبطته الاباء الكهنة الى غداء المحبة في البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 سبتمبر 2017)

*رسالة مهمة إلى مسيحيي العراق… إمّا الآن أو أبدًا*

*رسالة مهمة إلى مسيحيي العراق… إمّا الآن أو أبدًا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/
 فيما تحاول المناطق العراقية تضميد جروحها  ولملمة أبناءها الذين ذاقوا الأمرين بسبب حرب لا تزال شرارتها تحرق الحجر  والبشر، رأى الأب الأرجنتيني لويس مونتيس إنّه على مسيحيي العراق المباشرة  بإعادة إحياء مجتمعاتهم الآن وإلّا سيخسرون موقعهم في النسيج العراقي.
 “هذه لحظة مهمة جدًا للكنيسة في العراق  فإن لم يتمكن المسيحيون من إعادة بناء منازلهم سيغادرون البلاد. واذا حدث  ذلك فستفقد المنطقة شاهدا هاما على قوة الرحمة والغفران.” قال الأب مونتيس.
 ويقدر الأب مونتيس أنه لم يتبق سوى ما بين 200 ألف إلى 300 ألف مسيحي في العراق.
 الكاهن الأرجنتيني الذي أمضى معظم سنوات  كهنوته في الشّرق الأوسط يعيش في كردستان التي فرّ إليها الكثير من مسيحيي  الموصل ونينوى عقب اقتحام إرهابيي داعش لأرضهم ومنازلهم خلال عام 2014.
 اقتحام خلّف دمارًا طال الكنائس والأماكن  الدّينية حيث تعمل الكنيسة اليوم بجهد لإعادة إعمارها بحسب الأب مونتيس.  الكاهن أضاف أن المسيحيين الذين لا يزالون في العراق يودون العودة الى  منازلهم إلّا ان المشكلة هي حجم الدّمار الهائل الذي طال المناطق حيث تعمل  الكنيسة على جمع التبرعات لاعادة بناء المنازل.
 الكاهن كشف أن الأمر لا ينطبق على مدينة  الموصل. فالمسيحيون بحسب الكاهن لا يريدون العودة إلى الموصل حيث لا يوجد  أي مستقبل للكنيسة في هذه المنطقة من العراق.
 على خلاف الموصل يعود آلاف المسيحيين إلى  مدن وبلدات سهل نينوى. نحو 500 عائلة مسيحية عادت إلى قرقوش وهي أكبر المدن  المسيحية في نينوى.
 هذه المنطقة شهدت في العاشر من أيلول/ سبتمبر مسيرات رفعت فيها الترانيم باللغة الآرامية حيث حمل المشاركون أغصان الزّيتون.
 وقد قام الأب أندرزج هاليمبا الذي نظم  المسيرة بتوزيع أشجار الزيتون الصغيرة التي ترمز إلى عودة العائلات  المسيحية إلى جذورها. الأب هاليمبا وهو مساعد منسق مشاريع الكنيسة في الشرق  الأوسط حثّ السكان على مسامحة من غزوا منازلهم.
 ومن المتوقع عودة نحو2500 أسرة الى قرقوش بنهاية شهر أيلول/ سبتمبر.
 وقال الأب مونتيس: “إذا تمكنا من إعادة  بناء منازلهم سيبقى معظم المسيحيين هنا لا بل سيعود عدد ممن ذهبوا إلى  الخارج.” الكاهن أضاف: “اذا لم نتمكن من مساعدتهم الآن فسيغادرون وهذه  ستكون كارثة. المسيحيون في البلدان الإسلامية هم الذين يبشرون بحياتهم ومن  خلال شهاداتهم عن المسامحة والغفران وأعمالهم الخيرية. لذا فإن المسيحيين  في هذه المجتمعات يشبهون خميرة الغفران والمحبة. لذلك فإن وجودهم هنا مهم  جدا وعلى العالم مساعدتهم الآن وليس في غضون سنوات قليلة “.
 وعلى الرغم من الصراعات في المنطقة يعتقد  الأب مونتيس أنه في “أفضل مكان على وجه الأرض”. العراق فقير بكل معنى  الكلمة يقول الأب مونتيس مضيفًا:” ولكن لدينا شهداء ومسيحيين يتعرضون  للاضطهاد من أجل يسوع لذلك فنحن نملك قوة الله في قلوب من هم أكثر ضعفًا.”


----------



## paul iraqe (24 سبتمبر 2017)

* الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ترحب بقرار مجلس الامن المرقم *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في  الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ترحب بقرار مجلس الامن الدولي المرقم " 2379 "  والصادر في 21/آيلول/ 2017 الذي يطالب بملاحقة العناصر المسلحة في تنظيم  داعش الارهابي ومن قدم لهم الدعم والمساندة في ارتكاب جرائم الحرب،  والإبادة الجماعية، والجرائم ضد الإنسانية في اراضي جمهورية العراق.
 ويعتبر هذا القرار الذي قدمته بريطانيا  الى مجلس الامن من اهم القرارات الدولية التي تنصف الضحايا وترد لهم  الاعتبار ويعزز الثقة بدور المنظومة الاممية عالميا ً من خلال ملاحقتها لكل  من يتعرض الى حياة الافراد والممتلكات الخاصة والعامة ودور العبادة  وتقديمهم الى العدالة في المحاكم الدولية.
 وتثمن الجمعية العراقية كذلك بتشكيل فريق  دولي محايد ومستقل لتقصي الحقائق وجمع الأدلة المرتبطة بمجازر داعش في  المدن العراقية التي تواجد فيها التنظيم وارتكاب الانتهاكات الصارخة بحق  الافراد لاسيما ابناء الأقليات، والفريق الدولي سيتعاون مع اللجان  القانونية والقضائية العراقية والجهات المختصة بهذا المجال.

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 24/آيلول/2017
www.ihrsusa.net


----------



## paul iraqe (14 نوفمبر 2017)

*الأحد.. يوم التضامن مع الكنيسة المضطهدة في الشرق الأوسط*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 ذكّر البابا فرنسيس بيوم التضامن مع  الكنيسة المضطهَدة، مشيرًا إلى أن "الأحد القادم، بناءً على مبادرة لمجلس  أساقفة بولندا وجمعية عون الكنيسة المتألمة، سيُحتفل بالذكرى التاسعة ليوم  التضامن مع الكنيسة المضطهَدة"، وذلك "بدعم الأخوة والأخوات في الشرق  الأوسط روحيًا وماديًا".
 وخلال لقاء الأربعاء مع الناس في ساحة  القديس بطرس بالفاتيكان، حذر البابا قائلا "لا يمكن أن ننسى العدد الكبير  من المسيحيين الذين صمدوا حتى الموت خلال الألفي سنة الماضيين من التاريخ،  دفاعًا عن الإفخارستيا"، والذين "يتعرضون حتى اليوم للخطر بسبب المشاركة في  قداس الأحد".
 وأعلن البابا أنه سيبدأ "سلسلة جديدة من  دروس التعليم المسيحي، تركز الأنظار على قلب الكنيسة، أي القربان المقدس"،  مبينًا أن "من الأهمية بمكان بالنسبة لنا نحن المسيحيين أن نفهم جيدًا قيمة  ومعنى القداس الإلهي، لنعيش بشكل متزايد، ملء علاقتنا مع الله".
 وخلص قداسته معربًا عن الأمل بأن "تكون صلاتكم وتقادمكم دعمًا ملموسًا وعلامة تضامن مع جميع الذين يعانون من العالم باسم المسيح".


----------



## paul iraqe (14 نوفمبر 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق: يطالب باعادة إستئناف دائرة كاتب العدل لعملها في قضاء الحمدانية*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  طالب النائب رائد اسحق موافقة وزير العدل  باعادة استئناف عمل دائرة كاتب العدل في قضاء الحمدانية. وزاد النائب رائد  اسحق في طلبه المقدم الى وزير العدل بتاريخ الاول من تشرين الثاني الجاري،  رغم مرور أكثر من سنة على تحرير قضاء الحمدانية من سيطرة تنظيم داعش  الارهابي إلا أن دائرة الكاتب العدل في القضاء لم تعود الى عملها علما أن  سكان القضاء بحاجة الى خدماتها.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 نوفمبر 2017)

*الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان تشارك في جلسة حوارية حول قانون حماية المكونات*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - إقرار مبادئ حقوق الإنسان وفي مقدمتها الحرية الدينية والتنوع القومي والثقافي.
 - حوارات ونقاشات مستفيضة لممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني والمهتمين بشؤون الاقليات للبحث عن اخر المقترحات والتوصيات.
 - تجريم التمييز.
  اقامت المنظمة الايزيدية للتوثيق  بالتعاون مع منظمة غصن الزيتون للشباب وبدعم من (UNDP ) في قاعة فندق  عنكاوا بالاس بمحافظة اربيل جلسة نقاشية حول مطالب المكونات القومية  والدينية في أقليم كوردستان العراق في مسودة قانون رقم (5) لسنة 2015.
  بعد ان رحب السادة المضيفين حسام عبد  الله وغانم الياس بالضيوف الكرام استعرض الحقوقي هوكر جتو المواد القانونية  وكيفية تمكين الحكومة من معالجة قضايا وطلبات ابناء المكونات من خلال سن  قوانين تدعم طموحاتهم ووجودهم .. ثم جرت حوارات ونقاشات مستفيضة بين  المشاركين والذين مثلوا عدد من منظمات المجتمع المدني والمهتمين بشؤون  الاقليات للبحث عن اخر المقترحات والتوصيات.
  وقد قدم رئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق  الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حميد مراد عدد من الاراء من خلال  مداخلته داعيا ً الى سن قانون فاعل يدعم وجودهم في مناطقهم حيث طالب  بإعتماد المساواة وتكافوء الفرص بين المواطنين وتطبيق سيادة القانون على  الجميع .. وإقرار مبادئ حقوق الإنسان وفي مقدمتها الحرية الدينية والتنوع  القومي والثقافي .. وتجريم التمييز .. واهمية وجود مادة تضمن حماية الحقوق  السياسية والمدنية والثقافية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية لابناء المكونات ..  واكد على ضرورة ان تكون هناك لقاءات او مؤتمر عام تشارك فيه المؤسسات  الدينية والسياسية والنخب الثقافية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني والاعلام الخاص  لابناء الاقليات للتفاهم والاتفاق على ما يجب تقديمة الى اللجنة المكلفة  بكتابة قانون حماية حقوق المكونات في الاقليم.


 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 11/تشرين الثاني/2017
www.ihrsusa.net





​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 نوفمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي مسؤولي العلاقات الخارجية في وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية بباريس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية /
 التقى صباح الجمعة 10 تشرين الثاني 2017  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو في مقر وزارة الخارجية  الفرنسية Quai d'Orsay بباريس السيدين جان كريستوف بورسيل وجان باتيست فيفر  مسؤولي العلاقات في الشرق الأوسط.
 دار الحديث عن الوضع العام ووضع المسيحيين  والقلق عن المستقبل وأهمية إيجاد حل للمشاكل العالقة عبر الحوار البَنَّاء  والمسؤول وإشراك كافة الأطياف العراقية في العملية السياسية وعدم تهميش  أحد وهذا يتطلب اعتماد نظام مدني يكفل العدالة والمساواة بين الجميع. وذكر  غبطته أن على العراقيين أولا وأخيرا ان يحلّوا مشاكلهم فيما بينهم، وليس  بالاعتماد على الخارج، وعلى المجتمع الدولي مساعدتهم.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران المعاون  مار شليمون وردوني والمونسنيور صبري انار، مسؤول الرعية الكلدانية في فرنسا  وممثل عن منظمة "العمل من اجل الشرق".


​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 نوفمبر 2017)

*التجمعات الكلدانية في الناصرية تفتتح مركز ساكو لمحو الأمية للنساء*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 افتتحت التجمعات الكلدانية في أور الكلدان، الناصرية مركز ساكو لمحو الأمية لتعليم النساء.  
 استقبل هذا المركز قرابة 35 امرأة تبلغ معدل أعمارهنَّ من 40 سنة فما فوق.  
 تضمن منهاج المركز المواد الدراسية التالية:    


كتاب اللغة العربية.
كتاب الرياضيات.
كتاب الاسلام والمسيحية لغبطة البطريرك ساكو.
نبذة عن تاريخ الكلدان.
 الغرض من افتتاح هذا المركز هو تعليم  النساء الأميات أصول الكتابة والحساب وتعريفهنَّ بتاريخهن الكلداني  وحضارتهن العريقة. علماً بان الكادر التدريسي والإداري وكافة المنتسبين، من  كلدان الناصرية.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 نوفمبر 2017)

*مساعدات كندية بقيمة 250 ألف دولار للمهجرين في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تورونتو -كندا /
 بعث السيد مظلوم مروكي ممثل المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في كندا برسالة إلى كل من سيادة المطران مار  بشار وردة مطران الكلدان في أربيل والسيد خالد جمال البير طليا مدير عام  شؤون المسيحيين في حكومة اقليم كوردستان يعلمهم فيها بأن السيد (عزرا  ليفنت) رئيس الوفد الصحفي الذي زار اقليم كوردستان بمعية السيد مروكي في  تموز الماضي ، قد حصل على مبلغ يقدر بحوالي 250 ألف دولار كمساعدات سيقوم  بارسالها كمواد طبية للعيادة الطبية التابعة لمطرانية اربيل ولبناء دور  للمهجرين المسيحيين عن طريق منظمة السامري الصالح الأمريكية .
 وكان وفد صحفي قد زار مجمعات المسيحيين  المهجرين في مدن وقرى اقليم كوردستان وسهل نينوى للاطلاع على الأحوال  المعيشية التي يعيشها المهجرون . وصرح السيد مظلوم مروكي بأنه تلقى رسالة  من السيد عزرا ليفانت يعلمه فيها بحصوله على هذا المبلغ .


----------



## paul iraqe (15 نوفمبر 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بقداس الأحد في باريس*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إعلام البطريركية/
 إحتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس ساكو،  بالقداس الإلهي صباح الأحد ظ،ظ¢تشرين الثاني ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§ في خورنة سيدتنا العذراء  سيدة كلدو في باريس بمشاركة سيادة المطران شليمون وردوني، المعاون  البطريركي والأب فادي ليون خوري الكنيسة. وبحضور أعضاء من الرابطة  الكلدانية ووفد من السفارة العراقية في فرنسا مع جمع غفير من المؤمنين.
 في الموعظة، أشار غبطته الى أهمية التركيز  على روح الإنجيل الذي يريد ربنا ان نعيشه، والانتباه الى عدم الانجراف  وراء الأمور السطحية أو الحرفية الجامدة، فالسبت من أجل الانسان وليس  العكس.
 وبعد القداس ترأس غبطته صلاة الجناز  للمرحوم د. بهنام نيسان قريو، علامة وباحث في مجالات التاريخ وخصوصاً تاريخ  بين النهرين إضافة الى علوم تاريخ الأديان. نطلب السلوان والتعزية لأهالي  الفقيد.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 نوفمبر 2017)

*البطريرك لويس ساكو يدعو من باريس إلى دولة عراقية مدنية حاضنة للجميع*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - أ ف ب/
 بطريرك الكلدان لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو  خلال زيارة الى باريس الثلاثاء دعا الى تعديل الدستور العراقي لضمان  "المساواة بين جميع المواطنين"، مشددًا على ان الدين "خيار شخصي"، ولا يجوز  اقحامه في شؤون الدولة.
 وخلال مؤتمر صحافي في معهد العالم العربي  في باريس، قال البطريرك ساكو ان "الاولوية اليوم بالنسبة الى العراقيين هي  الأمن والاستقرار". واضاف "ما نحن بحاجة اليه هو مساعدة دولية لتحقيق الأمن  والاستقرار، وايضًا مساعدة العراق على النهوض بطريقة صحية وغير طائفية"،  مشددا على ان تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية خسر غالبية المناطق التي كان يسيطر  عليها في العراق منذ 2014.
 وشدد على ان "بناء الحجر لا يكفي اذا لم  يترافق مع بناء الإنسان" والذي يتحقق بحسب رأيه من خلال التعليم وحرية  التعبير والمعتقد. اضاف انه "من اجل تحقيق هذا يجب تعديل الدستور" العراقي  الذي اقر في العام 2005. وقال: "انا مواطن عراقي، لا يهمّ اذا كنت مسيحيًا  او شيعيًا او سنيًا او كرديًا... لا يجوز للدين ان يفصل بين المواطنين.  الدين خيار شخصي: ان اؤمن او لا اؤمن، انا حر ولا يجوز فرض" الايمان  بالقوة، مشددا على "وجوب ان يعي الناس في الشرق الاوسط ذلك".
 واوضح انه "اذا ارادت هذه الدول ان تنعم  بمستقبل آمن، لا بد من دولة مدنية ولا اجرؤ على القول علمانية"، مشيرا الى  انه لا يجوز ان تكون هناك "ديانة واحدة" أي الاسلام، "الديانة الاولى  والوحيدة الصحيحة، وبقية الديانات تأتي خلفها".
 وأعرب البطريرك الكلداني عن اسفه لما شهده  سهل نينوى (شمال العراق) الذي يضم الكثير من القرى والبلدات المسيحية، من  اضطرابات امنية بسبب الازمة الناجمة من تنظيم اقليم كردستان استفتاء على  الاستقلال في نهاية سبتمبر وتصدّي بغداد بقوة لهذه الخطوة.
 وقال "يجب التفكير بالسكان، بالمدنيين،  هؤلاء الناس ليسوا بيادق يمكن اللعب بهم". واعرب البطريرك عن سروره بعودة  "1500 اسرة مسيحية" خلال الاسابيع الاخيرة الى بلدة تللسقف وكذلك الى قره  قوش، كبرى المدن المسيحية في سهل نينوى. وقال "المسيحيون عليهم واجب اخلاقي  وتاريخي وديني ايضا للعودة والتعاون مع بقية السكان لاعادة اعمار مدنهم".


----------



## paul iraqe (16 نوفمبر 2017)

*رئيس مجلس الشيوخ الفرنسي يستقبل البطريرك ساكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 السيد جيرارد لارشيه Gérard Larcher ،  رئيس مجلس الشيوخ الفرنسي  Sénat  يستقبل مساء  الثلاثاء 14/11/2017 في قصر  المجلس، غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو يرافقه سيادة المطران  شليمون وردوني، المعاون البطريركي والمونسنيور صبري انار.
 رحب دولته بالبطريرك الضيف الذي شرح له  الوضع العام في العراق والتحديات التي يواجهها في سبيل بسط الامن  والاستقرار وعملية اعمار الحجر والبشر خصوصا بعد دحر تنظيم الدولة  الإسلامية( داعش) الإرهابي. كذلك شدد على أهمية  استمرار الوجود المسيحي في  العراق والمنطقة وتوفير الأمان لهم من خلال ضمان المواطنة الكاملة   والمساواة  وإقامة دولة مدنية حديثة وقوية.  وبخصوص  بلدات سهل نينوى شرح  أهمية بقائها موحدة وخارج دائرة الصراعات واشراك المكون المسيحي في القرار  وعدم تغييبه. كما أشار الى دور فرنسا في دعم  جهود العراقيين  في مجال  الاعمار والتغييرالايجابي والتطوير الثقافي.
 بعده دار حوار مع رؤساء اللجان في المجلس حول سبل تحقيق كل النقاط التي أثيرت.
 وكان قد سبق اللقاء زيارة الى معرض   التراث المسيحي المشرقي  في  معهد العالم العربي  بمعية سعادة السفير  العراقي.  أعقبه مؤتمر صحفي شاركت فيه عدة صحف وقنوات تلفزيونية عربية  وفرنسية. ودارت كلها حول انتظارات  العراقيين: دولة المواطنة وليس  المحاصصة، تغيير العقلية والثقافة، احترام حرية الفكر والعقيدة وحقوق  الانسان والعيش الكريم.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 نوفمبر 2017)

*رئيس مجلس الشيوخ الفرنسي يستقبل البطريرك ساكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية /
 السيد جيرارد لارشيه Gérard Larcher ،  رئيس مجلس الشيوخ الفرنسي  Sénat  يستقبل مساء  الثلاثاء 14/11/2017 في قصر  المجلس، غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو يرافقه سيادة المطران  شليمون وردوني، المعاون البطريركي والمونسنيور صبري انار.
 رحب دولته بالبطريرك الضيف الذي شرح له  الوضع العام في العراق والتحديات التي يواجهها في سبيل بسط الامن  والاستقرار وعملية اعمار الحجر والبشر خصوصا بعد دحر تنظيم الدولة  الإسلامية( داعش) الإرهابي. كذلك شدد على أهمية  استمرار الوجود المسيحي في  العراق والمنطقة وتوفير الأمان لهم من خلال ضمان المواطنة الكاملة   والمساواة  وإقامة دولة مدنية حديثة وقوية.  وبخصوص  بلدات سهل نينوى شرح  أهمية بقائها موحدة وخارج دائرة الصراعات واشراك المكون المسيحي في القرار  وعدم تغييبه. كما أشار الى دور فرنسا في دعم  جهود العراقيين  في مجال  الاعمار والتغييرالايجابي والتطوير الثقافي.
 بعده دار حوار مع رؤساء اللجان في المجلس حول سبل تحقيق كل النقاط التي أثيرت.
 وكان قد سبق اللقاء زيارة الى معرض   التراث المسيحي المشرقي  في  معهد العالم العربي  بمعية سعادة السفير  العراقي.  أعقبه مؤتمر صحفي شاركت فيه عدة صحف وقنوات تلفزيونية عربية  وفرنسية. ودارت كلها حول انتظارات  العراقيين: دولة المواطنة وليس  المحاصصة، تغيير العقلية والثقافة، احترام حرية الفكر والعقيدة وحقوق  الانسان والعيش الكريم.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 نوفمبر 2017)

*التقرير الدوري الثالث الصادر عن منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان بشأن مدن وبلدات وقرى سهل نينوى واحوال العائدين اليها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 منذ أن بدأت العوائل النازحة بالعودة الى  مناطقها في سهل نينوى والى اليوم لم تتلق تلك العوائل العائدة من ابناء  المكون المسيحي أي مساعدة إنسانية تذكر من الحكومات المحلية أو المنظمات  الانسانية الدولية والمحلية في كل من قضاء الحمدانية باستثناء ما قدمته  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان لهم من منظومات منزلية لتصفية المياه " فلاتر"  والسلات الصحية والغذائية الى جانب ما تقدمه منظمات تتولى الكنائس الاشراف  عليها. وهكذا الحال مع بقية العوائل العائدة من ابناء المكونات (الشبكي  والكاكائي والايزيدي والعربي)، اذ انها هي الاخرى لم تتلق شيئاً يذكر.  وهناك صعوبات في وصول المنظمات الانسانية الى هذه المناطق بسبب الاوضاع  الامنية المترتبة من خطة فرض سيادة القانون في المناطق المتنازع عليها أو  المختلف عليها وبالاخص في خطوط التماس بين الجانبين.
 ان الاحصاءات المتوفرة لدى منظمة حمورابي  عن أعداد العوائل المسيحية العائدة الى مناطق سهل نينوى فهي كالتالي : مركز  قضاء الحمدانية 3800 عائلة ، قصبة كرمليس 210 عائلة، مركز ناحية برطلة 450  عائلة، بعشيقة وبحزاني 121 عائلة .أما في قاطع قضاء تلكيف فإن العوائل  التي عادت الى تللسقف وباقوفا وصل العدد قبل يوم 16/9/2017 الى 750 عائلة ،  لكن مع الاسف أن أغلب هذه العوائل قد نزحت مرة أخرى الى القوش ودهوك بسبب  التوتر والاشتباكات والتوترات التي حصلت بين قوات البيشمركة والجيش العراقي  يوم 23 تشرين أول الماضي ، وراح ضحيتها اصابة ثلاثة شباب مدنيين. وهناك  حاجة ماسة للعوائل العائدة الى سلات مواد غذائية لنفاذ الموجود لديها لعدم  تواصل البرامج الغذائية من قبل المنظمات الدولية والمحلية وأيضاً لضعف عمل  وزارة التجارة في رفد وكلاء البطاقة التموينية بالمواد الغذائية الاساسية ،  حيث بدأت العوائل بشراء ماتحتاجه من المواد الغذائية من الرز والزيت وباقي  المواد .
 الخدمات البلدية :
 ما زال مستوى الخدمات البلدية الحكومية  متدنية جدا خاصة في رفع النفايات وانقاض الدور المتضررة والتي بدأ اصحابها  بترميمها ، والمؤكد أن اسباب التدني في الخدمات البلدية يعود الى ما يأتي:
 - عدم وجود كوادر خدمية كافية لدى بلديات هذه الاقضية والنواحي .
 - قلة التخصيصات المالية.
 - عدم وجود أليات ثقيلة كافية من ( القلابات والشفلات ) لرفع النفايات.
 - ضعف إهتمام مجلس محافظة نينوى بهذه المناطق.
 - ما زال الاف من الدور المحروقة والمدمرة على حالها كما هي إذ لايوجد من يتبنى الاهتمام بها حتى الان .
 - أوضاع الشوارع سيئة للغاية وبعضها مدمر بسبب الاعمال العسكرية وهي بحاجة ماسة الى ترميم واعادة تبليطها.
 الحالة الصحية العامة :
 الاوضاع  الصحية هي الاخرى متردية وتحتاج الى دعم كبير من الحكومة المركزية  والمنظمات الدولية لعدم تمكن مجلس المحافظة من تقديم أية خدمات مؤثرة حتى  الان لعدم وجود تخصيصات مالية لديها، كما أن التاهيل الحاصل للمراكز الصحية  بطيء والمنجز منها لاتتوفر فيه الادوية والمستلزمات والكوادر الطبية .
 المستشفى الرئيسي في قضاء الحمدانية والذي كان يقدم الخدمات الطبية  للمنطقة تضرربصورة كاملة جراء سيطرة داعش على مركز القضاء، وتتواصل الآن  جهود تأهيلية منذ اكثر من 4 اشهر، وقد انجز منه بعض اقسام الطواريء، كما تم  افتتاح صالة للولادة مؤقتة ، ومن المؤمل ان تنتهي اعمال التأهيل فيه  للمرحلة الاولى في 7/1/2018 بأكتمال جميع صالات العمليات السبع فيه وتصبح  جاهزة لتقديم الخدمات، وتقوم منظمة UNDP بتأهيله .
 اوضاع الكهرباء :
 تيارالكهرباء  الوطنية كان في الاشهر الفائتة متوفرا بشكل جيد، ولكن الان ليس على مايرام،  فقد بدأت إشكاليات إنقطاع الكهرباء الوطنية تتكرر وتسبب مشاكل كثيرة ومنها  توقف ضخ مياه الشرب من مشاريع المياه الى المنازل ساعات وايام، كما تأثر  قطاع الصحة هو الاخر في تقديم الخدمات بالاضافة الى اصحاب المهن الحرة  الذين هم ايضاً تضرروا من جراء تلك الانقطاعات، وكل ذلك حصل بعد أحداث  مدينة كركوك وما زالت الازمة قائمة الى اليوم، الأهالي يعوضون النقص في  الكهرباء الوطنية من خلال المولدات الاهلية التي بدأت بالعمل قبل شهر وحسب  نظام جديد تم الاتفاق عليه مع الاجهزة الإدارية الحكومية وهو نظام التشغيل  بالساعات، إذ ربطت بمقاييس الوقت ( تايمرات) على المولدات .
 شبكة ماء الشرب :
 المشروع الوحيد الذي  يغذي مناطق سهل نينوى في قضاء الحمدانية وناحيتي برطلة وبعشيقة بالاضافة  الى ناحية النمرود هو مشروع ماء السلامية، وهذا المشروع أصبح ضئيل الخدمة  بسبب تقادمه، إذ أنشئ عام 1978 بطاقة تصميمية وإنتاجية 2000 م3/ ساعة ليغذي  50 الف نسمة. الان المشروع وبعد أن أعيد تأهليه بعد التحريربمساعدة منظمة  UNDP لم يعد كافياً لسد حاجة السكان في هذه الوحدات الادارية، كما أن حجم  التجاوزات على الخط الناقل الرئيسي من السلامية الى مشروع ماء الحمدانية  يبلغ 600م3/ساعة والمنتج الحالي لايصل الى 1800م3/ساعة ، لذلك أصبح توزيع  المياه الى كل هذا المناطق بطريق المناوبة كل 24 ساعة لمنطقة وهذا يشكل  ضرراً للاهالي بسبب النقص في كمية المياه الواصلة اليهم لسد حاجاتهم مما  يضطرهم الى استخدام البدائل وهي شراء الماء من اصحاب الابار الارتوازية عبر  التناكر وهذا يكلفهم اموالا اضافية تثقل كاهلهم . كما أن الخطورة قائمة  عليهم من استخدام تلك المياه الواصلة اليهم من المشاريع الحكومية ومن  الابار لعدم تعقيمها ، حيث تفتقد مشاريع المياه الحكومية الى مادة الكلور  الخاصة بتعقيم المياه وتستخدم بعض المواد البديلة لمادة الكلور في التعقيم .
 قطاع التربية والتعليم :
 هناك مشكلة  كبيرة الان يعانيها قطاع التربية والتعليم في قضائي الحمدانية وتلكيف  بالرغم من تأهيل عدد كبير من المدارس في القضائين من قبل المنظمات الدولية  والمحلية وإنشاء عدد من المدارس الكرفانية لاستيعاب اعداد ابناء العوائل  العائدة.
 ان المشكلة الاساسية هي وجود استثناءات لمئات من المعلمين  والمدرسين ببقائهم في اربيل ودهوك والتدريس في مدارس ابقيت للعوائل التي  لاترغب بالعودة الى مناطقها لاسباب كثيرة ، وهؤلاء يشكلون رقماً مهما في  اعداد الملاك لتربية الحمدانية، إذ يبلغ العدد اكثر من 300 معلم ومدرس، كما  أن عدد المعلمين والمدرسين المحالين على التقاعد خلال الاعوام الثلاثة من  النزوح بلغ المئات، بالاضافة الى القرار الصادر من مجلس الوزراء والذي يقضي  بإعطاء إجازة براتب اسمي لمدة اربع سنوات جعل المئات من الكادر التعليمي  والتدريسي ان تحصل على اجازات من هذا النوع. وقد بلغ النقص في الملاك اكثر  من 800 كادر وهذه معضلة .
 كذلك وجود الساتر الامني الذي أقيم مرورا  بمناطق سهل نينوى وأدى الى فصل العشرات من القرى التابعة لتربية القضائين  مما يحول من وصول الهيئات التعليمية والتدريسة الى تلك القرى .
 التعليم العالي وجامعة الحمدانية :
  عادت الكليات التابعة لجامعة الحمدانية وهي كلية التربية بأقسامها التسعة (  الجغرافية، التاريخ، اللغة الانكليزية، علم النفس، اللغة العربية،  الفيزياء، الرياضيات ، الحاسوب، الترية الرياضية) وكلية الادارة والاقتصاد  الى مواقعها الاصلية في قضاء الحمدانية بعد اتمام تأهيلها من الاهالي ، حيث  أغلب مواقعها مؤجرة وهي من ممتلكات الاهالي بسبب عدم اكتمال الابنية  الحكومية للجامعة والتي تضررت بسبب الاعمال العسكرية بشكل كبير مما يؤثر  على سير العملية التعليمية. كما تم نقل معهد الموصل التقني هو الاخر الى  مركز قضاء الحمدانية واتخذت إحدى المدارس التابعة لوزارة التربية لتكون  المقر الحالي له. أما الاقسام الطبية والهندسية فإن طلبة قضائي الحمدانية  وتلكيف وناحية بعشيقة فهم يواصلون الدوام الان في جامعة الموصل .
  لاتوجد بنايات حكومية لسكن الطلبة الجامعيين، كما توجد معاناة يومية  بالنسبة للاساتذة والطلبة الذين يسكنون خارج حدود المدينة بقدومهم اليومي  الى الجامعة بسبب سوء الاوضاع الامنية وغلق السيطرات والتأخير الحاصل في  هذه السيطرات بسبب التدقيق الامني . كما لاتوجد باصات جامعية لنقل الطلبة  الوافدين من الموصل الى جامعة الحمدانية .
 الوضع الأمني :
 ان الوضع  الامني العام في مناطق سهل نينوى بحاجة ماسة الى معالجة جذرية ومراجعة بين  الحين والاخر من اجل منع اية خروقات تزعزع أمن المواطنين العائدين كما  يحصل في مناطق التماس الآن.
 صدر هذا التقرير في 8/11/2017 .


----------



## paul iraqe (19 نوفمبر 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يرقي الاب صبري آنار الى رتبة خوري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/
 سلام مرقس / باريس
 في احتفال مهيب وبحضور شعبي ورسمي  ترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو مساء الاحد 12/11/2017  القداس الالهي، الذي تمت فيه ترقية الاب صبري آنار الى خوري على رعية مار  توما الرسول / ساغسيل (شمال باريس).
 تطرق غبطته، في الموعظة الى ان الانسان  قيمة عظيمة وان يسوع هو رب الناموس وسيده وواضعه وهو اعظم من السبت  والهيكل، واكد على ان الديانة التي ليس فيها روح، سيف جاهز للذبح، وحث  المؤمنين على التمسك بعاداتهم وتقاليدهم المشرقية الصادقة وان يكونوا رسل  للإيمان المسيحي في المجتمعات الغربية، وعبر غبطته عن سعادته الفائقة  واعجابه الكبير بالمؤمنين من ابناء الكنيسة الكلدانية في فرنسا لما قدموه  من أمثلة صادقة للإيمان المسيحي وغيرتهم على كنيستهم وتمسكهم بها، وكانت  ثمار هذا الحب الحقيقي انهم استطاعوا بإيمانهم وحبهم لكنيستهم من بناء  كنيستين لأبناء الرعية .
 وقد شارك في الذبيحة الإلهية المطرانين  شليمون وردوني، المعاون البطريركي وسعد سيروب الزائر الرسولي على اوروبا،  والأب فرانسوا يكان القادم من اسطنبول ووفد ديني وشعبي كبير قادم من  العاصمة البلجيكية بروكسل، بالإضافة الى الآباء الذين يخدمون في فرنسا ، مع  جمع كبير من الشماسة، ويعد هذا الاحتفال المسكوني الذي تميز بتنوع الحضور  من مختلف الكنائس الشقيقة والكنيسة الفرنسية إضافة الى مدير منظمة عمل  الشرق والجمعيات الكلدانية والرابطة الكلدانية وشخصيات سياسية وإدارية  رفيعة المستوى على رأسهم محافظ مقاطعة الفأل دي واز، والنائب السيد فرانسوا  بوبوني والعمدة الحالي السيد نيكولا ماسيوني.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 نوفمبر 2017)

*النائبان رائد اسحق وعماد يوخنا يبحثان مع الامين العام لمجلس الوزراء عدد من المواضيع المتعلقة بالمكون المسيحي*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  وعد الدكتور مهدي العلاق الامين العام  لمجلس الوزراء بدراسة أوضاع المسيحيين في الموصل وسهل نينوى وإيجاد الحلول  اللازمة لمجموعة من القضايا التي تخصهم ورفع مستوى الخدمات في مناطقهم في  سهل نينوى رداً على مجموعة من الطلبات التي تقدم بها النائبان رائد اسحق  وعماد يوخنا والمشاكل التي طرحها أمامه خلال استقباله لهما الخميس 16 تشرين  الثاني الجاري في مكتبه في العاصمة بغداد.
 وتضمنت المواضيع التي ناقشها النائبان  اسحق ويوخنا مع الامين العام لمجلس الوزراء أوضاع الموظفين المسيحيين في  مدينة الموصل وامكانية نقلهم أو تنسيبهم لمن يرغب منهم من دوائرهم الحالية  في مدينة الموصل الى الاقضية والنواحي في سهل نينوى مع مراعاة فتح دوائر  جديدة أو مماثلة لدوائرهم في الاقضية والنواحي لتستوعب اعداد الموظفين  الجدد.
 كما شمل النقاش ايضا أوضاع التدريسيين  والطلبة المسيحيين في مدينة الموصل وطرح موضوع النقل لمن يرغب منهم من  جامعاتهم الحالية في مركز مدينة الموصل الى جامعة الحمدانية، وفي حالة تعذر  توفر كليات مماثلة أو عدم استيعاب الكليات الحالية للمنقولين الجدد اقترح  النائبان انشاء موقع بديل لجامعة الموصل في منطقة سهل نينوى.
 وبحث النائبان أيضا موضوع قيام وزارة  الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات والاشغال العامة بترويج طلبات شراء الاراضي  والقطع السكنية وفق المادة 25 / ثالثا من من قانون بيع وايجار اموال الدولة  رقم (21) لسنة 2013 المعدل وتوجيه عناية الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء الى  عدم شمول الوحدات الادارية ذات الخصوصية القومية والاثنية والدينية  والمذهبية وما شاكل كالبلدات المسيحية بعملية توزيع القطع السكنية أو  بيعها، اذا كان ذلك مخالفا للمادة 23 / ثالثا / ب من دستور جمهورية العراق  لعام 2005 والتي تحضر التملك لاغراض التغيير السكاني.
 وفي موضوع توزيع الاراضي السكنية في  الوحدات الادارية سلم النائب رائد اسحق رسالة من السادة المطارنة موجهة الى  رئيس الوزراء يطالبون فيها عدم شمول الوحدات الادارية ذات الخصوصية  المذكورة بعملية التوزيع هذه.
 وطالب النائبان خلال اللقاء أيضا بتخصيص  مبالغ في الموازنة العامة لسنة 2018 للدرجات الوظيفية التعويضية للمكون  المسيحي. وبحثا أيضا موضوع تخصيص مبالغ لإكمال مشروعي مجاري الحمدانية  وبرطلة، والتجاوزات على الاراضي الزراعية واستغلالها للسكن بتقسيمها الى  قطع سكنية وبناء دور عليها ووجوب إيقاف مثل هذه التجاوزات.
 هذا ويأتي هذا اللقاء ضمن تحركات النائبين  رائد اسحق وعماد يوخنا ولقاءاتهما المستمرة مع المسؤولين الحكوميين لنقل  معاناة ومشاكل المسيحيين الى مواقع القرار ووضع الحلول الناجعة لها وحماية  الوجود المسيحي في الموصل وسهل نينوى. 




































​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 نوفمبر 2017)

*تحت شعار ( لغتنا السريانية اصالة وتجدد ) حفل تخرج دورة مار افرام الرابعة عشرة لتعليم اللغة السريانية في قره قوش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد /بغديدا _ قرقوش
 تحت شعار ( لغتنا السريانية اصالة وتجدد )  اقيم في بغديدا حفل تخرج دورة مار افرام الرابعة عشرة لتعليم اللغة  السريانية والتي اقيمت للفترة من 7 اب الحال وانتهت في 7 تشرين الثاني .  وجرى الاحتفال في دار مار بولص للخدمات الكنسية يوم الجمعة 17 / 11  بحضور  سيادة المطران بطرس موشي وجمع كبير من الشخصيات واهالي الخريجين , وتخرج في  الدورة 31 متعلما تحت ارشاد الاب سالم عطالله والاب يونان حنو والمعلم  الشماس عصام ياكو ,, واشتمل الحفل على النشيد الوطني بالسريانية ونص انجيلي  وقصيدة وكلمة المتخرجين وكلمة الاب سالم عطالله وتوزيع الشهادات والهدايا  .. واختتم الحفل بالصلاة الربية بالسريانية ..


----------



## paul iraqe (19 نوفمبر 2017)

*منظمة بيث نهرين تفتتح معرضها الخامس للرسم ضمن مشروعها تحت عنوان ( دراسة نفسية الطفل المهجر من خلال الرسم )*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 افتتحت منظمة بيث نهرين للمرأة معرضها  الخامس للرسم ضمن مشروعها تحت عنوان ( دراسة نفسية الطفل المهجر من خلال  الرسم ) وبدعم من منظمة اسمائيل الهولندية وفي مقر المنظمة الكائن في قره  قوش ، بعد عودة الحياة الى سهل نينوى وعودة ابناء شعبنا الذي هجر قبل ثلاث  سنوات بعد تحريرها من عصابات داعش الارهابية . بدأت اول دورة بتاريخ 8  7   2017 وانتهت بتاريخ 30  9 2017 لثلاثين طالب وطالبة من الساكنين في كرفانات  مجمع عينكاوا 2 بدأت الاحتفالية بالترحيب بالضيوف الكرام ، وكلمة لرئيسة  المنظمة حنان متي توما التي أشارت عودة الحياة الى سهل نينوى واصرار شعبنا  على البناء والاعمار رغم عدم التفاتة الحكومة والمجتمع الدولي لغاية اليوم  الى الاعمار الحقيقي لها .
 وايضا اشارت الى اهمية مشروع الرسم وغايت  دراسة نفيسة الاطفال من خلال الرسم والذي يحتاج شعبنا بعد ما مر به من ظروف  التهجير الى مدارس خاصة لعلاج النفسية التي دمرت والتي لا يشعر بها الشخص ،  ، واكدة في كلمتها على دور استاذ الرسم فائز القس موسى واستاذة علم النفس  وفاء الحُسِن وعضوات المنظمة كفاء قرياقوس وسارة عامر ودينا يعقوب وشكرت كل  من ساهم في انجاح هذا المشروع في انجاح هذا المشروع والوقوف على السلبيات  والايجابيات واستطعنا قدر الامكان ان نقيم بعض منها من خلال المحاضرات  التربوية الدينية وايضا الترفيهية. بعدها تمَّ تقديم شهادات قبل رئيسة  المنظمة واستاذ الرسم ،وأفتتح المعرض الفني لهؤلاء المتدربين والذي ضمَّ  العشرات من اللوحات المعبرة لبراءة حياتهم رغم قسوتها .














































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بالقداس في اليوم العالمي للفقراء مع وجبة غذاء*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 استجابة لدعوة البابا فرنسيس بتخصيص يوم  الاحد 19 تشرين الثاني 2017 للفقراء في العالم، احتفل غبطة ابينا البطريرك  مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بالقداس في كنيسة القلب الاقدس. وعاونه فيه الاسقفان  المعاونان مار شليمون ورودوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو والمطران مار يوسف عبا  للسريان الكاثوليك والقائم باعمال السفارة البابوية في بغداد وبعض الإباء  الكهنة والراهبات. اشتركت فيه جماعة دار بيت عنيا للمسنين والمهمشين  وثلاثون عائلة فقيرة. وبعد القداس قدم البطريرك ومعاوناه من حسابهم االشخصي  وجبة غداء لـ 250 فقيرا مسيحيا ومسلما.
 وفي موعظته أشار غبطته الى رسالة البابا  فرنسيس بهذه المناسبة: "يا بَنِيَّ، لا تَكُنْ مَحبَّتُنا بِالكلام ولا  بِاللِّسان بل بالعَمَلِ والحَقّ" (١يو ٣، ١٨). من اجل ان يشعر المجتمع  والكنيسة والجماعات تجاه اخوتهم الاكثر حاجة. وتوقف غبطته عند من هو  الفقير؟ هناك فرق بين فقير وفقير، فقير يحترم نفسه ويشكر عندما يساعَد،  وشخص ينتحل صفة الفقير من اجل الكسب كما نشاهد في الشوارع وعلى أبواب  الكنائس. يسوع اكد على مساعدة الفقراء الحقيقيين وأعطى لهم الطوبى، لكن لم  يطوِّب الفقر ولا الذين يتمكسبون بشتى الطرق.
 ثم شكر البابا على اهتمامه بالفقراء وتبرعه بثمن سيارة اهديت له، قدم ثمنها للفقراء ولإعمار بيوت المهجرين في سهل نينوى.
 وشجب غبطته الانتقادات اللاذعة التي  اطلقها البعض على  مبادرة البابا الإنسانية والمسيحية وأيضا الانتقادات  المتكررة تجاه الكنيسة وخدامها قائلاً:
  من المؤسف اننا نلاحظ انحدارا  في  الأخلاق. إذ ليس كل ما يلمع ذهباً، واليوم قلما يملك بطريرك او اسقف صليبا  ذهبياً. معظم الكنائس تعمل الكثير من اجل الفقراء وتساندهم. نحن في  البطريركية صرفنا 350,000$ هذا العام على الفقراء والمعوزين والمرضى.  وكنائسنا الكلدانية بسيطة وليس فيها بذخ ولا ترف… إنها أماكن للصلاة  والعبادة.
 رغم ذلك، فالانتقاد السلبي لن يوقفنا، بل سنستمر بإصرار على حمل رسالتنا السامية وخدمتنا تجاه الكل وبتجرد.
 وشكر القائمين على دار بيت عنيا الخيري وخصوصا الأختين الحان وانوار.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2017)

*المخاوف من الانقراض تدفع بمسيحيّي البصرة إلى الانعزال*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - المونيتور / البصرة
  مع حلول مراسيم الأربعين الشيعيّة في 9  تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر الجاري، سرعان ما تقدّم أفراد مسيحيّون للمشاركة في  الشعائر الشيعيّة كمثال للتعايش والتفاعل المجتمعيّ بين الأقليّة المسيحيّة  والأغلبيّة الشيعيّة في وسط العراق وجنوبه، ومنهم المسيحيّ البصريّ يوسف  توما الياس، الذي يبلغ من العمر 58 عاماً، وقد خدم الزوّار الشيعة الذين  يحجّون إلى الإمام الحسين مشياً على الأقدام إلى كربلاء، حيث يقع ضريحه  المقدّس، لكنّ هذه الرسائل الإيجابيّة الصادرة عن أفراد من الأقليّة  المسيحيّة يبدو أنّها تخفي خوفاً عميقاً وانعدام ثقة تجاه الأغلبيّة التي  عجزت عن حمايتهم من تهديدات المتشدّدين طوال الأعوام الأخيرة.

  بعدما كانت مدينة البصرة تمثّل تاريخيّاً نموذجاً رائعاً للتعايش والانسجام  الثقافيّ بين مختلف مكوّناتها الدينيّة، تواجه تهديداً بفقدان تنوّعها  الدينيّ الثريّ من الأقليّات غير المسلمة، ومن دلائل ذلك اندفاع المسيحيّين  للانغلاق على أنفسهم من أجل الحفاظ على خصوصيّتهم الدينيّة والثقافيّة.

 وكشفت أزمة إزالة السلطات المحليّة في البصرة تمثالاً للعذراء أقامه  ناشطون مدنيّون عن شدّة فقدان الثقة والتحسّسات والحذر الشديد من قبل  المسيحيّين تجاه البيئة المحيطة بهم. وأزيل التمثال ساعات قبل تدشينه في  منطقة العباسيّة بوسط البصرة في 19 أيلول/سبتمبر الماضي، ومنعت القوّات  الأمنيّة الوصول إلى موقعه أو الاقتراب منه. والغريب في الأمر أنّ الإزالة  جاءت بطلب من الكنيسة، إذ اعتبرت أنّه استغلال لرمز دينيّ مسيحيّ، كما جاء  في عنوان رسالة المطران حبيب هرمز إلى السلطات المحليّة، والذي أشار إلى  أنّ مبادرة كهذه قد تؤدّي "إلى ما لا يحمد عقباه"، وقال: "إذا حاول شخص  خبيث القيام بما يؤذي هذا التمثال، فقد يؤدّي ذلك إلى إيقاع الإيذاء  بالعلاقة بين مختلف أطياف شعب البصرة".

 وعبّر هرمز عن قلقه من  واقع تضاؤل عدد المسيحيّين، وقال: "هاجر حوالى 90 في المئة من مسيحيّي  البصرة إلى خارج العراق منذ عام 2003 حتّى اليوم، ولم يبق سوى 350 عائلة".

 ويبدو خوف حبيب هرمز على العدد القليل من المسيحيّين المتبقّين في المدينة  وعدم تفاؤله من المبادرات الإيجابيّة مثل تضامن المسيحيّين مع الشعائر  الشيعيّة في مناسبات مثل عاشوراء والأربعين، مبرّراً في ضوء هشاشة الوضع  الأمنيّ في البصرة وتدهوره في الفترة الأخيرة وتحوّل المدينة إلى ساحة  مفتوحة للنزاعات العشائريّة.

 من جهته، استغرب رئيس منظّمة "أرمن  البصرة للإغاثة والتنمية" وصاحب مبادرة نصب التمثال الناشط الأرمنيّ توني  ساركيسيان موقف السلطات، وقال في حديث لـ"المونيتور": "إنّ الرسالة التي  تنطوي عليها الممارسات التضامنيّة مثل نصب التمثال، ترمز إلى الوحدة  الوطنيّة والتعايش بين المسلمين والمسيحيّين".

 أضاف: "إنّ  التبرّعات التي جمعت لمشروع التمثال كانت غالبيّتها من المسلمين، وكان  العاملون في المشروع بمعظمهم من مسلمي البصرة أيضاً. وأخيراً، إنّ نحّاتاً  مسلماً نحت تمثال العذراء".

 أمّا ممثّل كوتا المسيحيّين في مجلس  محافظة البصرة نوفاك آرام بطرسيان فردّ على هذه الاعتراضات بقوله: "إنّ  الممارسات التضامنيّة مثل المشاركة في الشعائر أو نصب تمثال لم تحز على  موافقة الممثلين السياسيّين للمسيحيّين".

 وعبّر رئيس مؤسّسة  "لارسا للحفاظ على التراث الدينيّ" الناشط المدنيّ بسّام العلوجي عن هذا  الواقع بقوله: "يمكن لنصب تمثال للعذراء في ساحة عامّة ألاّ يرضى عنه أطراف  او أشخاص متعصّبون دينيّاً، ويمكن أن يستغلّوا وجود التمثال لافتعال أزمة  طائفيّة نحن في غنى عنها عبر المساس بالتمثال أو تشويه أجزاء منه".

 ورغم أنّ بسّام العلوجي لم يبيّن في حديثه مع "المونيتور" هويّة هذه  الأطراف، ولكن من الواضح أنّه يقصد الإشارة إلى بعض أحزاب الإسلام السياسيّ  التي من مصلحتها أن تصبح البصرة بهويّة دينيّة أو طائفيّة صافية.
 وفضّل هرمز أن يتمّ "نقل تمثال العذراء  داخل أسوار كنيسة أو دير أو مقبرة لحمايته من أيدي العابثين بأمن البصرة أو  ذوي النفوس الضعيفة".
 ووافق العلّوجي على هذا الاقتراح، وقال:  "إنّ كنائس البصرة مفتوحة لجميع أفراد المجتمع من المسلمين والمسيحيّين  لزيارة تمثال العذراء في أيّ وقت، والتبرّك به، كما تفعل النساء المسلمات  ذلك على نحو دائم. فضلاً عن أنّ ذلك سيكون بمشاركة رجال الدين المسيحيّين  وموافقتهم". ويبرز ذلك التخوّف الشديد للمسيحيّين من انحلال الأقليّة  المسيحيّة ضمن ثقافة الأغلبيّة، الأمر الذي يؤدّي بهم إلى الانغلاق أكثر  والتقوقع داخل جدران كنائسهم.
 وقد كتب هرمز في صفحته على "فيسبوك"  توضيحاً للشروط اللاّزمة لإقامة تمثال للعذراء، قال فيه: "إنّ إقامة نصب  بهذا الشكل يجب أن تتوافر فيه شروط، منها أنّ كلّ نحّات في أوروبا يرجع إلى  الكنيسة ليأخذ رأيها. أمّا ما رأيته في صور عن هذا التمثال فلا يشبه  العذراء نهائيّاً، خصوصاً الوجه ومقاييس الطول والعرض، وكنت أتمنّى من  النحّات أن يراجعنا لنساعده. كما أنّ عمل ونصب التمثال يجب أن يتمتّعا  بروحيّة مسيحيّة لأنّها أمّ الرب يسوع، وهذا من خلال الصلاة والإحتفال  الكنسيّ حسب رتبة تبريك موجودة لدى كلّ كنيسة وأداء صلاة الورديّة  المقدّسة".
 من جهة ثانية، حاول رئيس مجلس عشائر  ومكوّنات البصرة الشيخ عبّاس الفضلي تقريب وجهات النظر واحتواء المخاوف منذ  بداية الأزمة. ومن وجهة نظره، فإنّ البصرة مدينة عرفت تاريخيّاً  بتعدديّتها وبتسامح سكّانها، ويعدّ المسيحيّون مكوّناً أساسيّاً من  مكوّناتها. ولذا، فإنّ مخاوف الكنيسة تتّسم بالمبالغة، مؤكّداً أنّ "مسلمي  البصرة مثل مسيحيّيها يقدّسون مريم العذراء ويتباركون بها، وتحظى العذراء  بقدسيّة لدى المسلمين".
 وأخيراً، يبرز هذا كلّه أنّ ثقة المسيحيّين بالسلطات أو المسلمين بشكل عام في المدينة مهزوزة للغاية.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2017)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يفتتح رسمياً المؤتمر الطبي العالمي الأول للسريان المنعقد في جامعة ميونيخ بألمانيا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 في السابع عشر من تشرين الثاني 2017،  افتتح قداسة سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني رسمياً المؤتمر  الطبي العالمي الأول للسريان، المنعقد في جامعة ميونيخ بألمانيا.
 رحّب قداسته بجميع الأطبّاء والعاملين في مجال الطبّ والتمريض والصيدلة، الذين جاؤوا من بلدان مختلفة للمشاركة في هذا المؤتمر.
 ثمّ رحّب الدكتور فؤاد أودونجو بقداسته وشرح للمشاركين أهداف المؤتمر وأهداف إنشاء جمعية الأطباء السريان العالمية (WMAS).
 كما ألقى الدكتور والتر ياوخ، مدير مستشفيات ميونيخ، والدكتور مارتن  رينكي، مدير المستشفى المستضيف، كلمة رحّبا فيها بقداسته إلى هذا الحدث  التاريخي الذي يأملان أن يعطي ثماراً من التعاون بين الأطباء وجميع  العاملين في قطاع الصحة من السريان.
 في كلمته الافتتاحية، توجّه قداسته إلى الأطباء مشّدداً على دورهم في معالجة الأمراض وشفاء المرضى وإنقاذهم، مضيفاً 
 أنّه على الطبيب أن يتذكّر أنّ رسالته مقدّسة وأنّ المواهب المعطاة له هي من الله.
 حضر الافتتاح أصحاب النيافة المطارنة: مار  فيلوكسينوس متياس نايش، النائب البطريركي في ألمانيا، ومار فيلوكسينوس  صليبا أوزمان، مطران ماردين ودياربكر، ومار ثاوفيلوس قرياقس، النائب  البطريركي في أوروبا، ومار يوليوس حنا أيدين، مدير العلاقات الخارجية في  ألمانيا.
 بتاريخ 18 تشرين الثاني 2017، احتفل قداسة  سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني بالقداس الإلهي الخاص  بالمشاركين في المؤتمر الطبي العالمي الأوّل للسريان وذلك في جامعة ميونيخ.
 وقد عاون قداستَه صاحبا النيافة مار  فيلوكسينوس متياس نايش، النائب البطريركي في ألمانيا، ومار ثاوفيلوس  قرياقس، النائب البطريركي في أوروبا، بحضور صاحبَيْ النيافة مار فيلوكسينوس  صليبا أوزمان، مطران أبرشية ماردين ودياربكر، ومار يوليوس حنّا أيدين،  مدير العلاقات الخارجية في ألمانيا.
 في الثامن عشر من تشرين الثاني 2017، حضر  قداسة سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني المحاضرات التي ألقيت في  المؤتمر الطبي العالمي الأول للسريان والمنعقد في ميونيخ، بحضور أصحاب  النيافة مار فيلوكسينوس متياس نايش، النائب البطريركي في ألمانيا، ومار  فيلوكسينوس صليبا أوزمن، مطران ماردين ودياربكر وتوابعها، ومار ثاوفيلوس  قرياقس، النائب البطريركي في أوروبا، ومار يوليوس حنّا أيدين، مدير  العلاقات الخارجية في ألمانيا.
 وخلال المؤتمر، ألقيت محاضرات عدّة تناولت دور الأطبّاء ومهاراتهم وسواها من المواضيع المتعلّقة بالطبّ.
 ثمّ أطلقَت الجمعية العالمية للأطباء السريان (WMAS) التي تهدف إلى خلق التعاون والتواصل بين الأطباء السريان حول العالم.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2017)

*الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان تشارك في محاضرة حول السلم المجتمعي*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تلبية لدعوة منظمة دعم وتنمية الشباب شارك  السيد رئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان حميد مراد في الندوة القيمة  التي نظمت تحت شعار " السلم المجتمعي والمصالحة المجتمعية طريقنا لمجتمع  آمن " والتي اقيمت على قاعة المركز الاكاديمي في مدينة عنكاوا بمحافظة  اربيل.
  في بداية الندوة رحبت الدكتورة نهلة كمال  التي ادارة الندوة بالحضور المتنوع وكان في مقدمتهما اعضاء مجلس النواب  العراقي وبرلمان كوردستان ومدير ناحية عنكاوا وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني  ووسائل الاعلام .. بعدها القى السيد سنان سالم قيصر رئيس منظمة دعم وتنمية  الشباب كلمة اكد فيها من ان الهدف من هذه الندوة هو تحقيق دولة المواطنة  التي تقوم على سيادة القانون ورفض التهميش والطائفية لدى جميع مكونات الشعب  العراقي .. ثم قدم المحاضران الدكتورة سحر هاتف والمحامي هوشيار مالو  محاضرتهما الذين اكدوا فيها على اهمية التسامح وقبول الاخر ، ومشاركة  الجميع في الحفاظ على القيم المجتمع ، ونبذ الخلافات .. وفي الختام شارك  الحضور بعدد من المداخلات وطرح الافكار التي تدعم السلم المجتمعي وتدعو الى  وحدة الشعب العراقي.

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 20/تشرين الثاني/2017
www.ihrsusa.net


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يشارك في جلسة حوارية حول مستقبل شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في مركز لندن للأبحاث السياسية والدينية في واشنطن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شارك السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في جلسة حوارية حول  مستقبل شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في مركز لندن للأبحاث السياسية  والدينية في واشنطن. وحضر هذه الندوة عدداً من الجنرالات الأمريكية  والمسؤولين ومنظمات حقوق الإنسان والعاملين في مجال السياسة الخارجية  الأمريكية، وتم مناقشة عدد من القضايا التي تخص شعبنا ومنها حقوق المرأة  وقانون الأحوال الشخصية الذي يهدف إلى أسلمة القاصرين الغير المسلمين  والقانون الأخير الذي نوقش في مجلس النواب العراقي والذي ضم في احد فقراته  تزويج القاصرات والأطفال الذي لا يبلغ عمرهم 9 سنوات.
 وبعد نقاشات مستفيضة أستغرقت أكثر من 3  ساعات اتفق الجميع على أن يكون للحكومة الأمريكية موقف إيجابي وحاسم حول  تزويج الأطفال والضغط على الحكومة العراقية لإلغاء هكذا قرارات وكذلك إبعاد  المكونات الضعيفة بالأخص شعبنا المسيحي من دائرة الصراعات التي تحصل في  البلد والتي تؤثرعلى وجوده ، وأن يكون هناك حلاً يناسب جميع الأطراف في سهل  نينوى والمناطق المتجاورة وتوفير الأمن اللازم للبدء بعملية أعادة بناء  البنية التحتية وأيضاً بناء الإنسان من خلال التعليم والمصالحة وقبول  الأخر، ونوقش أيضا ألية أيصال المساعدات الإنسانية مباشرةً إلى المحتاجين  التي تحدث عنها نائب الرئيس الأمريكي مايك بينس من خلال مؤتمر منظمة الدفاع  المسيحيين IDC الذي اقيم في وقت سابق .


----------



## paul iraqe (22 نوفمبر 2017)

*المسيحيون وخطر الانحسار في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - المركز الديمقراطي العربي/
 بقلم:  م.م. سعد محمد حسن – باحث في قسم الدراسات الدولية – مركز الدراسات الاستراتيجية/ جامعة كربلاء
 يعيش المسيحيون في العراق منذ القرن الاول  للميلاد, ومع أنهم كانوا أغلبية سكان البلاد في ما مضى ويشكلون احدى اقدم  الجماعات المسيحية في العالم وتعد الكنائس المسيحية في محافظة كربلاء من  اقدم الكنائس في العالم. يواجهون اليوم خطر انحسار وجودهم عن ارض يعدون من  سكانها الاصليين. ويقدر بأن حوالي 80% من المسيحيين غادروا العراق, نتيجة  الصراعات المذهبية والاعمال الارهابية وحسب المصادر ان حوالي مليون و800  الف مسيحي كانوا يعيشون في العراق قبل عام 2003, الا ان التغيرات التي  شهدتها البلاد ادت الى هجرة  500 الف مسيحي الى دول مختلفة لاسيما الدول  الاوربية.
 التوزيع الجغرافي:
 يتواجد المسيحيون في معظم محافظات العراق  تقريباً لكن وجودهم يتركز في العاصمة بغداد وسهل نينوى قرب الموصل وفي دهوك  واربيل وكذلك البصرة والعمارة والحلة وكركوك.
 هويتهم:
 أتسم الوجود المسيحي في العراق بالتنوع  الاثني والمذهبي ويمكن تحديد هوية مسيحي العراق بمحدد أثني؛ وهو آشوريون,  كلدان,سريان, أرمن), ومحدد مذهبي هو: ( كاثوليك, بروتستانت, أرثوذكس).
 اسباب انحسار الوجود المسيحي في العراق:
 إن اسباب انحسار الوجود المسيحي متعددة,  فعلى المستوى الذاتي هناك دوافع تشجع على الهجرة مثل فرص العمل المشجعة في  الغرب او تكوين أسرة والزواج او بهدف الدراسة وما ينتج عنها من عدم الرغبة  في العودة . وفي سياق اجتماعي فأن هناك شعور بالاستضعاف بسبب طريقة النظر  الى المسيحيين “كأقلية” وهو مفهوم يأخذ في بلدان الشرق منحى سلبياً, ما  يجعل المسيحي يشعر أنه مواطن من الدرجة الثانية وحتى واذا كانت الحرية  الدينية مضمونة فضلا عن سياسات التمييز والحرمان من حقوقهم بالولوج الى  ميادين العمل القيادي وتُعد عمليات الارهاب الموجه نحو المسيحيين قبل وبعد  سيطرة ” داعش” على مدينة الموصل من اخطر التحديات التي يواجهها المسيحيين  في العراق . كما يوجه البعض اصابع الاتهام الى سياسات الدول الغربية  الرامية الى افراغ منطقة الشرق من الوجود المسيحي.
 حلول مقترحة لتلافي خطر انحسار الوجود المسيحي في العراق :
 هناك مجموعة من الحلول على صانع القرار ان يدركها لعلاج خطر الانحسار الوجود المسيحي في العراق وهي :
 - استعادة ثقة المواطن المسيحي, باعتباره مواطن عراقي من دون تمييز.
 - وضع سياسات للحد من الهجرة, مع تأمين محفزات تحثهم على البقاء وعدم التفكير بالهجرة .
 - تعزيز مساهمة المسيحيين في مؤسسات الدولة لاسيما القيادية.
 - تبني تشريعات لحماية الاقليات, يتضمن الحفاظ على حقوق المسيحيين.
 - اعتماد منهج الاعتدال والابتعاد عن ثقافة العنف والكراهية ضد المسيحيين.
 - اعادة النظر في المنهاج الدراسية التي تحرض ضد المسيحيين.
 - التأكيد على وطنية المسيحيين باعتبارهم سكان البلاد الاصليين.
 وفي المجمل فأن المسيحيين هم مكون من  مكونات المجتمع العراقي وهم اضافة نوعية في طبيعة المجتمع التعددي, على  الرغم من الاختلاف في الدين الا ان هناك مشتركات عدة تجمعهم بباقي ابناء  المجتمع العراقي اهمها الجانب الانساني والهوية الوطنية العراقية والتاريخ  المشترك والارث الحضاري لبلاد النهرين كل هذه المشتركات وغيرها تصب في  مصلحة المجتمع العراقي المتلون بقومياته واديانه ومذاهبه فالعراق  أجمل واقوى بهذه الالوان والمسيحيين هم زهور العراق .


----------



## paul iraqe (22 نوفمبر 2017)

*واشنطن تطلب مساعدة الأمم المتحدة في دعم المكونات الدينية بالعراق وخاصة المسيحيين والإيزيديين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 طلبت واشنطن من الأمم المتحدة،  أمس الثلاثاء، مساعدتها في دعم الأقليات الدينية المضطهدة في جميع أنحاء العالم، ولاسيما في العراق.

 وقالت المندوبة الأمريكية لدى الأمم المتحدة، نيكي هيلي، إنها التقت  الأمين العام، أنطونيو غوتيريش، وبحثت معه "سياسة الولايات المتحدة الجديدة  لدعم الأقليات الدينية المضطهدة في جميع أنحاء العالم، وخاصة أولئك الذين  وقعوا ضحايا للفظائع التي ارتكبها تنظيم داعش".

 وأضافت، في بيان  أن بلادها "تعتزم توجيه جزء من مساهماتها المالية لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة  الإنمائي لمساعدة تلك المجتمعات، وخاصة المسيحيين والإيزيديين في العراق،  وقد طلبت مساعدة الأمين العام في تنفيذ السياسة الجديدة للإدارة، من خلال  منح تلك المساعدات أولوية".

 وأكد البيان "ترحيب الأمين العام بفرصة العمل مع السفيرة هيلي حول تلك الأولوية".

​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 نوفمبر 2017)

*احتفالية في بغديدا بمناسبة إعادة إعمار وتأهيل أثني عشر مدرسة وبناية لتربية الحمدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - انجاز الاعمار والتأهيل تولى البرنامج  الانمائي للامم المتحدة UNDP تنفذه السيدة ليز كراندي نائب الممثل الخاص  لبعثة الامم المتحدة لمساعدة العراق ( يونامي ) تلقي كلمة بالمناسبة تشير  فيها الى المشاريع التي يتولى البرنامج الانمائي للامم المتحدة متابعتها  ميدانيا.
 - السيد لويس مرقوس ايوب يؤكد أهمية انجازات من هذا النوع لتعزيز الاستقرار في سهل نينوى
 شهد مركز قضاء الحمدانية احتفالية بمناسبة اتمام اعمار وتأهيل ( 12 )  مدرسة مع البناية الخاصة بتربية الحمدانية والذي تولى البرنامج الانمائي  للامم المتحدة UNDP انجاز جميع تلك البنايات.
 الاحتفال جرى يوم الاحد 19/11/2017 في  اعدادية أشور للبنين بحضور السيدة ليز كراندي نائب الممثل الخاص لبعثة  الامم المتحدة لمساعدة العراق " يونامي" ومدير عام تربية نينوى وعدد من  اعضاء مجلس المحافظة والادارة المحلية للقضاء ومدراء المدارس الذين تم  تأهيل مدارسهم.
 بدأت الاحتفالية بجولة في بناية المدرسة للاطلاع  والوقوف على التأهيل واللقاء بالطلبة ، ومن ثم القيت عدد من الكلمات  بالمناسبة، كانت السيد كراندي أول المتحدثين، حيث أعربت عن اهتمام البرنامج  الانمائي للأمم المتحدة في قضاء الحمدانية وبجميع القطاعات الخدمية من  مشاريع الماء والطرق والكهرباء والصحة ، وقد افصحت عن عشرات المشاريع التي  انجز البعض منها والبعض الاخر مازال قيد الانجاز وهناك مشاريع أخرى تنتظر  الموافقات لا نجازها .
 بعد ذلك القى السيد وحيد مدير عام تربية نينوى  كلمة قصيرة اشار فيها الى دور اهالي قضاء الحمدانية في رفد العملية  التربوية وتمنى من الهيئات التعليمية والتدريسية التعجيل بالعودة الى  القضاء للمساهمة في تطوير مسيرة العمل التربوي ، وشكر البرنامج الانمائي  للأمم المتحدة والسيدة كراندي على توليها الاهتمام المطلوب لهذا القضاء  وللقطاع التربوي بصورة خاصة ، كما اشار الى دور الحكومة المحلية في قضاء  الحمدانية في دعم القطاع التربوي.
 ثم القى السيد لويس مرقوس أيوب رئيس لجنة  الاعمار في القضاء، نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان اشار في مضمونها  الى خصوصية قضاء الحمدانية ( بخديدا) والى الواقع الاجتماعي والانساني  للقضاء وما تعرض له من انتهاكات لتفتيت هويته وديموغرافيته عبر المراحل  التاريخية والى اليوم، وما يجري من محاولات اليوم للاستمرار بتلك السياسات  الإقصائية. كما اشار الى دور الحكومة المحلية متمثلة في مجلس قضاء  الحمدانية ودورها المتميز في بناء العشرات من المدارس الحديثة خلال الاعوام  المنصرمة قبل سقوط المدينة بيد داعش، والى دوره الحالي في متابعة الاوضاع  الخدمية لجميع القطاعات.
 وبعدها ألقى مدير اعدادية اشور للبنين  السيد نجيب بنيامين عرج فيها على واقع المدرسة التي بنيت عام 2009 من قبل  الحكومة المحلية في القضاء وكيف كانت صرحاً علمياً يحتذى بها من الناحية  العلمية والجمالية، وما حل بها بعد سقوطها بيد داعش وتحولها الى خراب،  واليوم عادت اليها الحياة بجهود الخيرين .
 وكانت السيدة ليز كراندي قد عقدت اجتماعا  في مبنى قائمقامية الحمدانية حضره السيد لويس مرقوس أيوب والذي تحدث عن  الاوضاع الخدمية للقضاء وما يحتاجه القضاء من وقفة جادة من السيدة ليز  كراندي التي تجمعه واياها لقاءات وحوارات عديدة داخل وخارج العراق عن قضاء  الحمدانية ومدى حاجته الى برامج عديدة تبدأ بإصلاح الوضع الأمني القانوني  (تطبيق العدالة الانتقالية ) ومن ثم إيقاف التغيير الديموغرافي الجاري  والذي يحصل بصورة ناعمة في مناطق سهل نينوى مع الاستمرار بإصلاح الملف  الخدمي. إذ لا يمكن أن تتعزز عودة العوائل النازحة وتستقر في مناطقها بدون  توفير الضمانات التي تبدد المخاوف .































​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 نوفمبر 2017)

*في حديث تلفازي وليم وردا: عدم الاكتراث بحقوق الاقليات واحدة من الانتهاكات التي تعرضت لها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - السيد وردا: الاقليات بحاجة ماسة الى تطهير واقعها الداخلي من المشاكل بينها.
 قال السيد وليم وردا رئيس شبكة تحالف  الاقليات العراقية، مسؤول العلاقات العامة في منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  أن واحدة من مشاكل الاقليات تعود الى عدم الاكتراث سابقا بحقوقهم التي تحفظ  هوياتهم وتديم حماية حقوقهم، وقد تكرس هذا الوضع باشكال عديدة مع تعدد  الانتهاكات التي تعرضوا لها على ايدي الارهابيين وجماعات العنف المسلح  والنظرة القاصرة لبعض السياسيين.
 وأضاف السيد وردا خلال مشاركته في برنامج  للمداولة الذي بثته فضائية " الاشراق" يوم الاحد 19/11/2017، أن حماية  التنوع الديمغرافي والديني والاثني في العراق تقتضي إعادة النظر بالتشريعات  السائدة بما يلبي حقوق جميع الاقليات ويصون مقدراتهم ويحقق التوازن  المطلوب للمجتمع العراقي، فضلا عن ان الاقليات العراقية بحاجة ماسة الى  تشريعات جديدة تكون على درجة من الاستيعاب الوطني لحقوق الاقليات، وهذا  الامر بحاجة ماسة الى تكوين رأي عام ضاغط من اجل اصدار تشريعات جديدة تلبي  تفعيل النصوص الدستورية التي تنص على هذه الحقوق.
 ومن القضايا الاخرى التي تنال من حقوق  الاقليات، المشاكل الذاتية التي ما زالت تضرب واقع هذه المكونات الاصلية  وهي لذلك بحاجة ماسة اصلا الى تطهير واقعها الداخلي والعلاقات التي تحكمها  بما يجعلها قادرة ان تكون بموقف موحد يضمن لها انتزاع حقوقها والتصدي  لسياسة الاحتواء والتهميش الذي تعيشه اصلا.
 واختتم السيد وردا حديثه، أن الاقليات في  مناطقها وفي عموم العراق بحاجة ماسة الى رعاية العائدين وتطبيق مبادئ  العدالة الانتقالية، وتقديم التعويضات على اساس الاستحقاقات الميدانية مع  ارساء دعائم الأمن الذاتي بالرعاية الحكومية الرسمية والعمل على اعادة ما  دمره الارهاب من بنى تحتية وخدمات.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 نوفمبر 2017)

*ممثل قوات سهل نينوى يشارك في اجتماع مع القنصلية الأميركية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الإعلام المركزي لحزب بيت نهرين  الديمقراطي: شارك ممثل قوات سهل نينوى عامر حزيران، الأربعاء 22 تشرين  الثاني 2017، في الاجتماع الذي دعت اليه المسؤولة السياسية في القنصلية  الأميركية شيري اولري مع ممثلي التشكيلات العسكرية الكلدانية السريانية  الآشورية وذلك في مقر القنصلية الكائن في عنكاوا بأربيل.
 وتطرق حزيران الى حيثيات تشكيل قوات سهل  نينوى كقوة عسكرية رسمية تابعة لوزارة البيشمركة في حكومة الإقليم،  ومشاركتها بصورة فعلية في عمليات تحرير سهل نينوى من دنس التنظيم الإرهابي  "داعش"، وتطلعها لمسك الملف الأمني في مناطق شعبنا.
 وتناول الاجتماع أيضاً سبل توحيد هذه  التشكيلات العسكرية على نحو يعزيز من استقرار منطقة سهل نينوى ويصب في صالح  شعبنا وقضيته المشروعة.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 نوفمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور دولة رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 زار مساء الخميس 23 تشرين الثاني 2017  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو دولة رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي  الدكتور سليم الجبوري في مقره بالمنطقة الخضراء. رافقه في الزيارة معاوناه  المطرانان مار شليمون وردوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو.

  في البداية  ثمّن غبطته ما يقوم به  دولته من مبادرات تتسم بالحكمة والرؤية  لتوطيد وحدة البلاد وترسيخ أسس  المواطنة الحقّة. ثم عرض عليه: أهمية إبقاء  بلدات سهل نينوى موحدة، لأنها  بلدات متجانسة لا يمكن تقسيمها كما هي الآن. وتلافيا للتغيير الديموغرافي  في هذه المنطقة،  إقترح استحداث وحدات إدارية خاصة بالإخوة الشبك  كما هو  الوضع بالنسبة للمكون المسيحي في  قضاء الحمدانية وتلكيف. وكذلك طلب دمج   حراسات  بلدات  سهل نينوى في الشرطة الاتحادية مما سيشجع المسيحيين على  العودة والبقاء.
 وعلق دولة رئيس مجلس النواب بانه سوف يتناول الموضوع مع المعنيين.
 بعد ذلك اثار غبطته موضوع قانون 26 الذي  يقضي بإجبار القاصرين المسيحيين على تسجيلهم مسلمين عندما يشهر أحد  الوالدين اسلامه. و بان هذه الأدبيات القديمة لا تتماشى مع التطور  والحداثة،  ووجوب احترام حرية الأشخاص في اختيار عقيدتهم.
 من جانبه أوضح دولة رئيس مجلس النواب ان  هذا القانون لن يدرج في جدول اعمال المجلس  في هذه الدورة، وانشاء الله  سيكون هناك تفهم لموقف المسيحيين.
 ثم توقف غبطته عند معاناة الشباب المسيحي  بسبب عدم توظيفهم في دوائر الدولة، الامر الذي يجبرهم على الهجرة بحثاً عن  العمل، ولا سيما ان معظمهم خريجي جامعات ومعاهد.
 وعقَّب دولته بانه سيهتم شخصيا بهذا الموضوع. ثم ذكر انه يتمنى على  ممثلي المسيحيين  ان يوحدوا  موقفهم  ومطالبهم.
 فردّ غبطته: نحن أيضا نتمنى ذلك، وقد سعينا من اجله وسوف نستمر  في السعي من اجل تحقيق هذا الهدف.
 وفي الختام شكره غبطته على اهتمامه ومتابعته لهذه الملفات الحيوية بالنسبة للمكون المسيحي.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 نوفمبر 2017)

*السيد ججو يزور وكيل وزارة التربية للشؤون العلمية*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 زار السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية، وكيل وزارة التربية للشؤون العلمية السيد طلال جمعة  الجبوري وذلك في مقر الوزارة يوم الثلاثاء 21 تشرين الثاني 2017.
 وخلال اللقاء بين السيد ججو بشرح موجز عن  اهم انجازات المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية منذ التاسيس ولحد الان، وعن  تعليم مادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية في المدارس  المشمولة بتدريسها لابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري، متطرقا الى اهم  النقاط في استراتيجية المديرية التي تنتهجها ضمن خطتها السنوية وكذلك الى  المقترحات الرامية لتطوير عمل المديرية خدمة للطلبة وللمسيرة التعليمية  والتربوية.
 من جانبه رحب الوكيل بزيارة السيد ججو، لافتا الى انه سيكون داعم كبير للمديرية مشيرا الى رغبته في زيارة المديرية.
 هذا وقدم السيد ججو اثناء الزيارة التهاني  للسيد طلال جمعة الجبوري لمناسبة تسنمه المنصب الجديد كوكيل لوزارة  التربية للشؤون العلمية متمنيا له التوفيق والنجاح في انجاز مهام عمله


----------



## paul iraqe (24 نوفمبر 2017)

*مجلس الوزراء العراقي يناقش ابرز النقاط التي من شأنها الاسراع بعودة المسيحيين الى سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - عراق برس /
 بحث  الأمين العام لمجلس الوزراء ، مهدي  العلاق، مع  المطران يوحنا بطرس،  وجمع من ممثلي المكون المسيحي بقضاء  قرقوش التابع الى  سهل نينوى، ابرز النقاط التي من شأنها ان تسهم بعودة ما  تبقى من العوائل المسيحية المهجرة خارج القضاء”. 
  وشدد العلاق بعد تلقيه دعوة  من الوفد  المسيحي لحضور حفل يقام عند نصب النمرود الذي دمره تنظيم داعش الإرهابي، في  العاشر من الشهر المقبل ، على”  اهمية حضور المكون المسيحي في مؤتمر  أقليات سهل نينوى المقرر عقده الشهر المقبل  والذي يهدف الى تعزيز التعايش  السلمي بين مكونات السهل، وطرح المعالجات الحكومية في ترسيخ وتعزيز  الاستقرار في تلك المنطقة”.
  بدوره طالب المطران بتمثيل أهالي قرقوش  من المكون المسيحي لادارة دوائر البلدية والتربية والزراعة والقائممقامية  في القضاء، لمنع حصول أي تغيير ديموغرافي، كما كان يراد من ذلك، قبيل  استعادة القوات الاتحادية السيطرة على سهل نينوى” ، مؤكدا ” عودة اكثر من  4500 مسيحي الى المنطقة منذ تحريرها من يد عصابات تنظيم داعش  وحتى  اللحظة”.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 نوفمبر 2017)

*البابا يستقبل أعضاء اللجنة المختلطة للحوار اللاهوتي بين الكنيسة الكاثوليكية وكنيسة المشرق الآشورية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اذاعة الفاتيكان/
 اسقبل البابا فرنسيس ظهر يوم الجمعة في  الفاتيكان أعضاء اللجنة المختلطة للحوار اللاهوتي بين الكنيسة الكاثوليكية  وكنيسة المشرق الآشورية. وجه البابا لضيوفه خطاباً استهلّه مرحباً بهم  ومعرباً عن سروره للقائهم وأبلغ تحياته للبطريرك مار كوركيس الثالث وقال  فرنسيس إنه يتذكر اللقاء الذي جمعه به لسنة خلت والذي شكّل خطوة إلى الأمام  في درب التقارب والشركة بين الكنيستين. هذا ثم رأى البابا أن لقاء اليوم  يشكل مناسبة للنظر بامتنان إلى المسيرة التي أنجزتها اللجنة المختلطة  للحوار اللاهوتي في أعقاب التوقيع التاريخي على الإعلان الكريستولوجي  المشترك في روما عام 1994.

 وأكد البابا أن اللجنة تعمل على  موضوعَين أسياسيّين الأول يتعلق باللاهوت الأسراري والثاني بدستور الكنيسة  وقال إنه يرفع الشكر لله على الانتهاء من المرحلة الأولى مع التوقيع على  إعلان مشترك بشأن اللاهوت الأسراري.

 وانتقل البابا فرنسيس بعدها  إلى الحديث عن مضمون الإعلان الجديد لافتاً إلى أنه يتطرق إلى رسم شارة  الصليب التي تشكل تعبيراً واضحاً للوحدة بين جميع الاحتفالات بالأسرار  مذكراً بأن الرب المصلوب والقائم من الموت هو خلاصنا وحياتنا ومن صليبه  الممجّد ينبثق الرجاء والسلام، ومنه تنبع وحدة الأسرار التي يُحتفل بها  ووحدة جميع الأشخاص الذين تعمّدوا بموت وقيامة الرب.

 هذا ثم قال  البابا إن المؤمن وعندما يقوم برسم شارة الصليب عليه أن يتذكّر التضحيات  التي يقوم بها المؤمنون من خلال الاتحاد مع يسوع، وبضرورة المكوث إلى جانب  الأشخاص الذين يحملون صليباً ثقيلا. ولم تخلُ كلمات البابا فرنسيس من  الإشارة إلى أن كنيسة المشرق الآشورية ـ شأنها شأن العديد من الكنائس  والأخوة والأخوات في المنطقة ـ تعاني من الاضطهادات وهي تشهد أعمال عنف  مروّعة تُتركب باسم التطرف الأصولي. وأشار في هذا السياق إلى انعدام  الاستقرار وإلى الصراعات المسلحة التي ولّدت أوضاعاً من العوز الشديد، وأدت  إلى نقص حاد في القيم الثقافية والروحية فأصبح التحريض على العنف أمرا  سهلا.

 وذكّر البابا بأن الأوضاع الصعبة التي تعيشها هذه الكنيسة  حملت العديد من مؤمنيها على ترك أرضهم وعلى اللجوء إلى دول أخرى ونمت هكذا  كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في بلدان الشتات. في ختام كلمته شجع البابا فرنسيس  ضيوفه على متابعة السير قدماً، متكلين على عضد الكثير من الأخوة والأخوات  الذين لم يترددوا في تقديم حياتهم ثمناً لإتّباعهم للرب المصلوب، وهؤلاء  الشهداء متحدون مع بعضهم في السماء وهم يتضرعون من أجل وحدتنا التامة  والمنظورة على هذه الأرض ثم سأل البابا الرب أن يبارك الجميع.

 ضم  وفد كنيسة المشرق الآشورية، غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي  لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية لابرشيات، استراليا ونيوزلندا ولبنان، ونيافة  الاسقف مار آوا روئيل، أسقف غرب اميركا وسكرتير المجمع المقدس للكنيسة،  نيافة الاسقف مار يوحنا، اسقف الكنيسة على الهند، والاركذياقون وليم توما  والخور اسقف كيوركيس توما.

 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني


----------



## paul iraqe (25 نوفمبر 2017)

*حركة تجمع السريان تضع أكليل ورد على ضريح الشهيد يشوع هداية بمناسبة الذكرى الحادية عشرة لاستشهاده*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد
 بمناسبة الذكرى الحادية عشرة لاستشهاد  رئيس ومؤسس حركة تجمع السريان يشوع هدايا وتخليدا لهذه الذكرى الاليمة  ولشجاعة وعنفوان الشهيد البطل الذي كان اول من طالب وبقوة  لاحترام شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الاشوري من خلال حقه في اقامة محافظة في سهل نينوى , وهو  اول من انشأ مؤسسات مختلفة تعني بامور ابناء شعبنا في سهل نينوى ..  وتخلديا له اقيم يوم الجمعة 24-11-2017 حفلا تأبينيا في مقبرة القيامة في  بغديدا (قرقوش ) . حضرها رئيس واعضاء الهيئة التنفيذية لحركة تجمع السريان  واعضاء من الحركة واقارب الشهيد ومحبيه ..
 بدأ الحفل بالسير من بوابة المقبرة الى  ضريحه وعلى رأسهم رئيس الحركة جون هدايا ,, وبعد ايقاد الشموع ووضع اكليل  الزهور.  قرأ احد الكهنة نصا من انجيل يوحنا اعقبه احد الشمامسة ثم القى  جون هدايا رئيس حركة تجمع السريان كلمة أبن فيها الشهيد مؤكدا من خلالها  سيره على الدرب والبقاء في المسيرة الهادفة لتحرير شعبنا واحقاق حقه .
 بعدها القى الشاعران برزان عبدالغني وأنس عولو قصيدتين ترثيان الشهيد ثم اختتمت التأبينية بصلاة جماعية.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 نوفمبر 2017)

*المجلس الشعبي يعقد اجتماعه الاعتيادي في دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقد المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري اجتماعه الاعتيادي في مقره بمدينة دهوك بتاريخ 24/11/2017 , بحضور  الهيئة العامة والتنفيذية وعدد من أعضاء كتلة المجلس الشعبي في مجلس النواب  العراقي وبرلمان اقليم كوردستان , وناقش المجتمعون عدداً من الامور التي  تخص شعبنا والمتغيرات السياسية السريعة التي تحيط به .
 كما اكد الاجتماع على ضرورة انهاء  الخلافات بين الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومة أقليم كوردستان عن طريق المفاوضات  المستندة الى الدستور العراقي الذي صوت عليه غالبية الشعب العراقي ... وفي  جانب اخر ناقش الاجتماع عدد من الامور التي تخص المجلس الشعبي واتخذ  القرارات المناسبة حولها .


​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 نوفمبر 2017)

*جولة تفقدية للنائب رائد اسحق في برطلة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  قام النائب رائد اسحق صباح يوم السبت 25  تشرين الثاني بجولة تفقدية في برطلة، التقى خلالها بعدد من العوائل العائدة  الى البلدة اطلع فيها على اوضاعهم ومستوى الخدمات التي تقدم الى المواطنين  واستمع في الوقت نفسه الى مشاكلهم مجريا عدد من الاتصالات المباشرة مع  المسؤولين في الدوائر الخدمية مناقشا معهم اسباب التلكؤ في تقديم الخدمات  كالكهرباء مثلا ، وتم اثر ذلك نصب محولة كهربائية عصر يوم السبت في حي  السلام لتعويض النقص في تزويد الطاقة الكهربائية لعدد من اقسام هذا الحي.
 ثم اجرى النائب رائد اسحق جولة اخرى في  سوق البلدة واطلع عن كثب على احوالها ملتقيا باصحاب المحلات والمتاجر  والمتبضعين في سوق المدينة. هذا وعبر المواطنون عن ارتياحهم بلقاء السيد  النائب واطلاعه عل احوالهم واستماعه لمشاكلهم. وكان النائب رائد اسحق قد  زار قبل ذلك لجنة الاعمار في كنيسة السريان الارثوذكس والتقى فيها بالاب  يعقوب سعدي المشرف على اللجنة وعدد من اعضاء اللجنة.
 كما زار ايضا لجنة الاعمار والمجلس  الخورني في كنيسة مار كوركيس والتقى بالاب بهنام للو وعدد من اعضاء اللجنة  والمجلس، واطلع في الزيارتين على سير عملية الاعمار واوضاع الرعيتين. وزار  النائب رائد اسحق بمعية الاب يعقوب سعدي روضة مار متى والتقى خلالها بادارة  الروضة وتجول في صفوفها.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 نوفمبر 2017)

*القسم السرياني لتربية نينوى يقيم مسابقة في اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 بتوجيه من السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير  العام للدراسة السريانية وتنفيذا للخطة السنوية للمديرية العامة لعام 2017،  أقام القسم السرياني في تربية نينوى، مسابقة في مادتي اللغة السريانية  والتربية الدينية المسيحية لطلبة مدرسة الشهيد عمر الصيدلي الثانية  للنازحين، وذلك صباح يوم الاثنين 20 تشرين الثاني 2017 .
 حضر المسابقة كوادر القسم السرياني في تربية نينوى اضافة الى مدير المدرسة والكادر التعليمي للمادتين في المدرسة.
 هذا والقت مديرة المدرسة السيدة هيام وعد  الله ايليا كلمة في بداية المسابقة اشارت فيها الى ان النشاط الذي تقيمه  المدرسة يهدف للارتقاء بالعملية التربوية مثمنة جهود المديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية لدعمها المتواصل لنشر اللغة السريانية والاهتمام بمادة  التربية الدينية المسيحية.
 المسابقة التي اقيمت تحفيزا وتشجيعا  للطلبة على القراءة والحفظ، تضمنت اسئلة واجوبة في المادتين حيث تقسيم  الطلاب الى فريقين، بهرا (الضياء ) وروح القدس ( روحو قديشو )، ومن ثم تم  تحصيل النقاط عبر ثلاث جولات لكلا الفريقين، كما تم في ختام المسابقة توزيع  الهدايا على الفريقين.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 نوفمبر 2017)

*مسيحيو الموصل يأملون بتخليص أرض جذورهم من الخراب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الغد برس/
 قال مسؤول ديني مسيحي، يوم الاحد، ان ابناء الديانة المسيحية يتطلعون لاعمار الايمن في الموصل حتى يتسنى لهم العودة الى جذورهم.
 وقال القس رامي ابانوب، مسؤول وفد المسيحيين الذي زار الموصل، لـ"الغد  برس"، إن "مسيحيي الموصل يتشوقون للعودة الى مدينتهم حيث نشأوا وتمتد  جذورهم فيها، لكن نسبة الدمار التي لحقت بأيمن الموصل تعرقل عودتهم".

 واضاف ابانوب ان "على الحكومة العراقية والمجتمع الدولي العمل لازالة  النكبة التي وقعت في الموصل وخاصة التي لحقت بممتلكات المسيحيين".
 وتضم الموصل 20 كنيسا وديرا اغلبها في الجانب الايمن ودمر داعش الكثير منها وهدم القبور التي تقع اسفلها.
 وتعد الموصل واحدة من مراكز المسيحيين التاريخية في العراق.
 وبدأ المسيحيون بالعودة الى اطراف الموصل تحديدا سهل نينوى الذي يعد اكبر  تجمع لهم، لكن مسيحيي الموصل لم يعد منهم اي شخص حتى الان الى المدينة.
 وطرد التنظيم المسيحيين الذين رفضوا دفع الجزية في تموز 2014 عندما سيطر على المدينة بشكل كامل.
 وفر المسيحيون نحو بلدة عينكاوة في اربيل حيث تتواجد اكبر كنائس الكلدان،  ويغلب على مسيحيي الموصل اتباع الكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية وتوجد  كنائسهم هناك.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 نوفمبر 2017)

*المجلس القومي الكلداني يؤكد على الجهات ذات  العلاقة برفع السواتر بين باطنايا وتللسقف فوراً وعدم تجزئة المنطقة تحت  أية مسميات او ذرائع*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بـيـان
 أظهرت الدلائل والمعطيات ما بعد تحرير  الموصل ومناطق سهل نينوى من براثن تنظيم داعش الأرهابي عن حجم الدمارالهائل  للمناطق السكنية والبنى التحتية فيها من قبل التنظيم الارهابي  والعمليات  العسكرية ضده، وأصبحت مؤشراً واضحاً لصعوبات وعقبات جديدة للأهالي الساكنة  فيها أو المهجرة منها قسراً دون بوادر او نوايا على المدى القصير في  أمكانية إعادة اعمارها من قبل الحكومة الاتحادية نتيجة العمليات العسكرية  المتلاحقة لتحرير باقي مناطق العراق المحتلة والضائقة المالية التي تمر بها  البلاد، ناهيك عن التجاذبات والصراعات السياسية بين حكومة اقليم كوردستان  والحكومة الاتحادية من جهة والتدخلات الأقليمية في هذه المنطقة من جهة  ثانية.
 لقد أصبحت بلدات وقرى سهل نينوى ساحة  للصراعات بعد احتلالها من قبل تنظيم داعش وما بعد تحريرها، ونخص بالذكر هنا  بلدة باطنايا الكلدانية التي شهدت تدميراً وصلت نسبته الى أكثر من 80%  وتعتبر بلدة منكوبة. فقد دفع أهالي بلدة باطنايا ثمناً باهضاً نتيجة نزوحهم  منها بعد غزوها من قبل داعش الارهابي واصبحوا نازحين في المناطق المجاورة  او لاجئين في دول الجوار ينتظرون العودة الى بلدتهم او الهجرة بلا عودة الى  دول الشتات، وأضحى اهالي البلدة بعد تحريرها ضحية للصراعات والخلافات  القائمة بين الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومة اقليم كوردستان كون سهل نينوى من ضمن  المناطق المتنازع عليها وبسببه تم فصل البلدة عسكرياً بسواتر ترابية بينها  وبين بلدة تللسقف وأصبحت بلدة معزولة عن باقي بلدات وقرى شعبنا الكلداني  في سهل نينوى، مما تسبب بإعاقة واضحة لأهلها المهجرين قسراً للوصول اليها  وترميم ما يمكن ترميمه من بقايا منازلهم المدمرة أو وصول المنظمات الدولية  للاطلاع على حجم الدمار من أجل إعادة أعمارها، إذ تفتقد البلدة لكل مقومات  الحياة فيها من الخدمات والبنى التحتية التي دمرت بالكامل، لذا نؤكد على  الجهات ذات العلاقة الى رفع السواتر فوراً وعدم تجزئة المنطقة تحت أية  مسميات او ذرائع.
  أن قيادة المجلس القومي الكلداني إذ  تناشد كل الأطراف المعنية في الحكومة العراقية الى أيلاء باطنايا وباقي قرى  وبلدات سهل نينوى الكلدانية الأهمية القصوى في إعادة إعمارها، كما نناشد  الأمم المتحدة والمجتمع الدولي والاتحاد الاوربي والولايات المتحدة  الامريكية والمنظمات الدولية والأنسانية بأن يكون لهم دور فعال وأيجابي  حيالها وبما يضمن العودة الكريمة الآمنة لأهلها بعد إعادة إعمارها، مؤكدين  على ضرورة أن يكون لليونامي مكاتب في مناطق سهل نينوى للمراقبة والحد من  التجاوزات.
                                                                      المكتب السياسي
                                                                  للمجلس القومي الكلداني
                                                                26 تشرين الثاني 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (27 نوفمبر 2017)

*مئات الآلاف من المسيحيين والكورد الإيزيديين النازحين إلى كوردستان يفقدون أمل العودة لمنازلهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 أكد مسيحيون وكورد إيزيديون نازحون إلى  إقليم كوردستان أن الأحداث الأخيرة وسيطرة مسلحي الحشد الشعبي على مناطق  جديدة، بددت آمالهم بالعودة إلى منازلهم ودفعت بعضهم للتفكير بالهجرة إلى  خارج البلاد، في الوقت الذي يقاسي أكثر من نصف المسيحيين و80% من الكورد  الإيزيديين مرارة النزوح.

 وبحسب بيانات المنظمات المعنية فإنه من  مجموع 400 ألف مسيحي في العراق، هناك 150 ألف نازح، فيما أرغم 50 ألفاً  آخرون على الهجرة إلى الخارج، في حين أن 360 ألف كوردي إيزيدي أجبروا على  النزوح وهاجر 100 ألف كوردي إيزيدي إلى الخارج من مجموع 550 ألف كوردي  إيزيدي.

 وقال وحيد عبدالغفور وهو نازح مسيحي يقيم في أحد مخيمات  دهوك، لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية: "لقد نزحنا من الجانب الأيمن من الموصل،  والمنطقة مدمرة بالكامل، منازلنا مهدمة، فأين نذهب؟ لا يمكن أن تستمر  الأوضاع على ما هي عليها الآن. إذا لم يكونوا قادرين على توفير الأمان،  فليفسحوا لنا المجال كي نهاجر، الأوضاع التي يعاني منها المسيحيون في  العراق غير قابلة للتحمل، نحن نشكر إقليم كوردستان الذي يأوينا منذ أربع  سنوات".

 وإلى جانب المسيحيين، أجبر 80% من الكورد الإيزيديين على  النزوح، وقال نازحون في إقليم كوردستان أن تحقيق حلم العودة بات أمراً  مستحيلاً بعد سيطرة مسلحي الحشد الشعبي على مناطقهم.

 وقال النازح  الكوردي الإيزيدي، فقير صبري لرووداو: "منازلنا ومناطقنا وبناتنا وكل شيء  أصبح بيد الأعداء، لقد قتلوا أبناء عمومتي وأعتقلوا الكثيرين منهم، نحن  بحاجة إلى مساعدات دولية، نطالب حمايتنا أو نقلنا إلى خارج البلاد".


----------



## paul iraqe (27 نوفمبر 2017)

*الدراسة السريانية تستقبل وفد من القسم السرياني لتربية الرصافة الثانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 استقبل السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية وفد من قسم الدراسة السريانية التابع لتربية بغداد  الرصافة الثانية، ضم السيدة منى الياس مديرة القسم وعدد من كوادر القسم  وذلك يوم الاحد 26 تشرين الثاني في مقر المديرية في بغداد.
 تطرق الحديث اثناء اللقاء الى توزيع  الكتاب المنهجي الجديد للقراءة باللغة السريانية للصف الثاني الابتدائي ،  حيث استلم الوفد عددا من كتب المنهاج الجديد من مخازن المديرية لتوزيعها  على المدارس المشمولة بتدريس اللغة السريانية والتابعة لتربية الرصافة  الثانية.
 كما جرى الحديث خلال اللقاء الى تقديم  الاحصائيات الشهرية الخاصة بالقسم حول المدارس المشمولة بمناهج الدراسة  السريانية اضافة الى نشاطات ومتابعات القسم .
 هذه وقدم الوفد على هامش زيارته دعوة  للمديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية للمشاركة في مهرجان لقاء الاشقاء الرابع  عشر للهوايات والحرف المختلفة ، موجهة من اللجنة العليا للمهرجان.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 نوفمبر 2017)

*مؤتمر في قضاء الحمدانية لتعزيز دور المكونات في تحقيق الاستقرار والعيش المشترك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - 45 شخصية حكومية ودينية ومجتمعية ونخب أكاديمية تشارك في المؤتمر.
 - انعقاد المؤتمر جاء ضمن اطار محورين الاول عن المصالحة والثاني عن الاعمار.
 - ورقة عمل اعدها لويس مرقوس ايوب تضمنت اساسيات المصالحة والعودة الآمنة.
 - يوحنا يوسف توايا يدعو في ورقة عمل الى تعزيز دور القانون وتحقيق المحاسبة القضائية العادلة.
 شهد مركز قضاء الحمدانية يوم 25/11/2017  انعقاد مؤتمر أشرفت عليه منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان HHRO ومنظمة رابطة  نساء الشبك لتعزيز دور الاقليات في تحقيق الاستقرار والمصالحة والعيش  المشترك بين مكونات القضاء.
 وشارك فيه أكثر من 45 شخصية حكومية ودينية ومجتمعية وأكاديمية وقانونية وشخصيات ناشطة مدنية من جميع مكونات القضاء .
 وجاء انعقاده تحت شعار " دعم الاستقرار في مناطق الاقليات " وبدعم من معهد  الامريكي للسلام USIP وشبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية AIM .
 وفي اطار محورين، الاول المصالحة والتماسك المجتمعي وحل النزاعات والثاني
 الإعمار والعودة الأمنة واستعراض للواقع الخدمي في قضاء الحمدانية، واستضاف المؤتمرعددا من مدراء الدوائر الخدمية في القضاء وهي:
 دائرة كهرباء الحمدانية، ومديرية بلدية الحمدانية، وتربية الحمدانية، ودائرة مجاري الحمدانية، ومديرية مستشفى الحمدانية.
 هذا وقد تحدث في المؤتمر السيد لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان وتضمنت ورقة حديثه النقاط الآتية:
 مواقف الاطراف من العودة :
 1- المواقف السياسية  تباين المواقف والطروحات السياسية والفكرية للأطراف السياسية) .
 2- المواقف الاجتماعية : ( تنوع واختلاف مواقف المجتمع تجاه العودة الامنة).
 3- المواقف الدينية: (دور أصحاب القرار في المؤسسات الدينية المختلفة) .  وموقفهم من العودة والتماسك المجتمعي ... وما هو مطلوب منهم تجاه ذلك).
 شروط العودة الامنة :
 تتطلب العودة الأمنة الى : (حماية/ عدالة / سيادة القانون)
 الحماية تشمل ما يلي :
 إ- الحماية الدولية، وهذه لها أشكال مختلفة ومتعددة . 
 ب-الحماية الوطنية، وهذه تتحقق من خلال دعم المؤسسات الأمنية الحكومية وتعزيزها ( الشرطة والجيش ) .
 ج- حماية مجتمعية، قيام الشعب بحماية نفسه بنفسه ولكن تحت سيادة القانون وامر السلطات.
 2- عدالة  تتضمن العدالة تحقيق المساوات في فرص العمل سواء كانت مدنية أو عسكرية، أو خدمية) .
 3- سيادة القانون: ( استقلال القضاء وسريان القانون وإنفاذه على الجميع من دون محسوبية ومنسوبيه) .
 متطلبات الاعمار:
 الاعمار يتطلب :
 1- إقامة مؤتمرات وطنية ودولية لدعوة المانحين وجذب المستثمرين .
 2- وضع رؤية للاحتياجات الضرورية والاولويات من خلال المشاركة المجتمعية  لتحديد اولوية الاحتياجات ضمن الموازنات الحكومية أو لمبالغ صندوق الاعمار  والاستقرار المجتمعي.
 3-العمل والتنسيق مع المؤسسات الحكومية والخدمية واللجان الخاصة بالإعمار.
 نحتاج الى ثلاث مستويات:-
 المستوى الأول :
 الوطني : الموازنات الحكومية والمنح المحددة للمجتمعات المتضررة، يجب  التحرك لمقابلة هذه اللجان الخاصة بالدعم الحكومي لتحديد ما هو مقدم الى  قضاء الحمدانية، وكذلك تفعيل دور لجان تعويضات الاضرار من جراء العمليات  العسكرية والمطالبة بفتح المكاتب الفرعية .
 المستوى الثاني :
 المجتمع الدولي : المنظمات الدولية ومنظمات الامم المتحدة .
 المستوى المجتمعي:
 تفعيل دور المجتمع بإعادة بناء وتأهيل الدور والكنائس والمعابد والمساجد  والمزارات من خلال حملات مناصرة لجمع التبرعات والعمل الطوعي للمساهمة في  ذلك.
 بينما تضمنت ورقة المحامي يوحنا يوسف توايا رئيس فرع اربيل لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان موضوع المصالحة وحل النزاعات وجاء فيها:
 تتطلب المصالحة عدة شروط من ضمنها:-
 المصالحة المجتمعية لا الحكومية المفروضة...
 المصالحة الحكومية المستندة لمتطلبات المجتمع في تحقيق المصالحة
 تأمين شروط تشاركية للجميع
 تعزيز دور القانون الضامن للحقوق
 العمل على تأسيس منصات مجتمعية لتعزيز مفهوم المصالحة
 لا يمكن تحقيق مصالحة من دون العمل على المساءلة
 المساءلة يجب ان لا تكون في اطار الانتقام وانما في اطار المحاسبة على ارتكاب الفعل.
 من الضروري وجود قانون واضح يسند ويدعم المساءلة.
 حصر المساءلة في جهة قضائية وفق أليات واضحة ومحددة دون السماح بتعدد الاطراف العاملة على ذلك.
 ضرورة العمل على التوعية للمجتمع بمتطلبات المساءلة وسياسة الدولة في اطار المساءلة.
 يجب ان يعقب المساءلة، قضايا التعويض – جبر الضرر – الاندماج – اعادة الحال الى ما كان عليه – دعم شريحتي النساء والفئات المستضعفة.
 من الضروري النظر الى ان يكون هناك عدالة بالتعويض وليس العمل بمبدأ المساواة اي التعويض وفق الضرر .
 على السلطة والدولة والحكومة العمل وفق مبدأ التمييز الايجابي / اي منح  حقوق اعلى وارفع لمجتمعات متضررة او مناطق مدمرة او افراد انتهكت حقوقهم  بشكل اكبر واكثر من غيرهم.
 التماسك وحل النزاعات
 يتطلب مفهوم التماسك وحل النزاعات عدة شروط من ضمنها:-
 معرفة رؤية المنطقة لكيفية تأسيس هيكل مجتمعي لحل النزاعات وتعزيز التماسك المجتمعي.
 ضرورة تحديد اولويات المجتمع المختلف والمتنوع في تعزيز مفهوم التماسك.
 تعزيز دور الشباب ورجال الدين والمجالس المجتمعية واعيان المنطقة في حل النزاعات.
 يجب ان يكون هناك دور للمرأة في تعزيز التماسك وحل النزاعات انطلاقا من دورها في المجتمع.
 الاستمرار بعملية التوعية للمجتمع بضرورة تعزيز مفهوم التماسك المجتمعي.
 في بعض الولايات الامريكية الافراد لايذهبون الى مراكز الشرطة قبل ان  يذهبوا الى مجلس حل النزاعات، قبل الانتقال الى مراكز الشرطة والمحاكم وما  الى ذلك.
 يجب على عقلاء القوم اخذ زمام الامور في التصدي لدعوات تصعيد النزاعات الداخلية.
 ضرورة العمل على تأسيس لجنة للانذار المبكر بمشاركة الجميع للعمل على درء اي مخاطر مجتمعية لربما تحدث في المنطقة.
 هذا وخلص المشاركون في المؤتمر الى عدد من التوصيات والمقترحات لتعزيز  العيش المشترك وارساء دعائم القانون الذي يضمن حقوق الجميع ويصون المتطلبات  المدنية بعيدا عن اي تسلط أو أستحواذ أو هيمنة طرف .






















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 نوفمبر 2017)

*الشعارات المعتمدة في المؤتمر الثالث للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري 30-11-2017*




 
** الشعار المركزي للمؤتمر: ضمان حقوقنا القومية ووحدة شعبنا التاريخية في وطن يسوده القانون والعدالة*

 1- قوتنا تكمن في توحيد الخطاب السياسي لشعبنا.
 2- نناضل من اجل : ارضنا ووجودنا وهويتنا.
 3- سيبقى شعبنا واحداً وموحداً بكل تسمياته.
 4- الحكم الذاتي هو الضمانة في مستقبل زاهر لشعبنا في وطنه.
 5- نتمسك بوحدة شعبنا القومية والجغرافية.
 6- تمثيل شعبنا في كافة المؤسسات التشريعية والتنفيذية في الحكومة الاتحادية واقليم كوردستان حق مشروع.
 7- نعمل على رفع التجاوزات على اراضينا وعقاراتنا.
 8- نعمل من اجل تمتين علاقاتنا وتواصلنا مع شعبنا في الوطن والمهجر وتقوية الاواصر مع ابناء الوطن.
 9- نعمل من اجل استحداث محافظة في سهل نينوى ترتقي مستقبلا الى اقليم حسب المادة 119 من الدستور العراقي.
 10- نعمل من اجل معالجة مشاكل الاراضي والعقارات المتجاوز عليها في المدن والقرى.
 11- نعمل على تثبيت الحقوق الشخصية لأبناء  شعبنا في القوانين وفق مبادىء حقوق الانسان والعمل على معالجة القوانين  المجحفة التي تتعارض مع الخصوصية الدينية.
 12- تفعيل المادة ( 35 ) من دستور اقليم كوردستان العراق لبناء مؤسسات الحكم الذاتي.
 13- وطن تتجسد فيه المواطنة السليمة والضمانات الدستورية والتشريعية دون تمييز او تمايز بين ابناءه.
 14- نطالب باطلاق عملية سياسية جامعة للكل , تحت خيمة الوطن الواحد.
 15- لتكن الكفاءات والخبرات وتقديم الافضل هي المعايير الحقيقية للتنافس على خدمة المواطن.
 16- الشراكة الحقيقية لشعبنا في الحكومتين (الاتحادية واقليم كوردستان ) هو مطلبنا.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 نوفمبر 2017)

*الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان تشارك في مناقشة الخطة الوطنية للاقليات*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقدت المنظمة الايزيدية للتوثيق وشبكة  تحالف الاقليات العراقية وبدعم من منظمة مساعدات الشعب النرويجي اجتماعا ً  موسعا ً في مبنى برلمان إقليم كوردستان حول كيفية تعزيز حقوق الاقليات في  العراق .. بمشاركة عدد كبير من البرلمانيين وممثلين عن مختلف الاقليات  والمنظمات المدنية والأكاديميين والمختصين.
  وتضمن جدول اعمال الجلسة الاولى تقديم  اوراق من قبل " الدكتور جعفر إبراهيم امنيكي نائب رئيس برلمان كوردستان ،  والسيد ضياء بطرس رئيس الهيئة المستقلة لحقوق الانسان ، ومن رئيس اللجنة  العليا للمتابعة والرد على التقارير الدولية في مجلس وزراء حكومة إقليم  كوردستان.
  وفي الجلسة الثانية تحدث المحامي هوشيار  مالو والسيد حسام عبد الله عن الخطة الوطنية والتقارير والتوصيات الخاصة  واستعراض التقرير الدوري الشامل ( UPR ) ومتابعة الخطط لدعم حقوق الاقليات  الى جانب المحاور التالية:
 1- التشريع والقوانين : الاخفاقات التشريعية في التصدي لحقوق الاقليات.
 2- بناء قدرات العاملين في قضايا الاقليات من الافراد والمنظمات.
 3- رفع مستوى التوعية في المجتمع حول مفهوم التنوع وكيفية حمايته للحفاظ عليهم.
  4- رصد الانتهاكات من خلال المتابعة وكتابة التقارير.
  ثم جرت حوارات ومناقشات واسعة بين الحضور  من مندوبي وممثلي المؤسسات والمنظمات والمهتمين بشؤون الاقليات حول اهمية  دفع ملفات حقوق الانسان الى الامام ومعالجتها وتقديمها الى الحكومة  العراقية وحكومة إقليم كوردستان لتكون احدى الوثائق الساندة التي تقدم الى  مجلس حقوق الانسان في جنيف.
  وفي مداخلة للسيد رئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية حميد مراد قائل فيها:
 ان معالجات ملف حقوق الانسان في العراق  ضعيفة .. وهناك تحديات وصعوبات تواجه الاقليات وفي مقدمتها الاستعلاء  والتمييز والاستيلاء والتجاوز على الممتلكات الخاصة، وسياسة الاحتواء  والهيمنة ، والاهمال .. فلو اراد المشرعون منح الحقوق لإبناء الاقليات  عليهم رفع كافة القيود التي تحد من حريتهم ووجودهم من خلال تشريعات وطنية.

  الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 29/تشرين الثاني/2017
www.ihrsusa.net


----------



## paul iraqe (29 نوفمبر 2017)

*هكاري لقناة فوكس نيوز: نسعى لإقامة إقليم لشعبنا في مناطقه التاريخية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الإعلام المركزي لحزب بيت نهرين  الديمقراطي: قال السكرتير العام لحزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي روميو هكاري ان  الحزب كان منذ تأسيسه ولازال متمسك بوحدة شعبنا القومية، وأن هدفه المركزي  يتمثل في إنشاء إقليم لشعبنا في مناطقه التاريخية.
 جاء ذلك في مقابلة له مع مراسلة قناة فوكس نيوز الأميركية هولي مكاي، الاثنين 27 تشرين الثاني 2017.
 وأكد هكاري على دور الحزب في تفعيل العمل  القومي بين القوى السياسية الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية وموقفه الثابت منذ  تأسيسه من وحدة شعبنا وحقوقه المشروعة ورؤيته لمستقبل شعبنا حول إقامة  إقليم له في مناطقه التاريخية التي يمثل فيها كثافة سكانية عالية.
 وأشار هكاري الى الأوضاع المأساوية التي  شهدها شعبنا منذ تأسيس الدولة العراقية والى الآن وآخرها كان احتلال "داعش"  لمناطقه في سهل نينوى وتهجيره قسراً منها وتدمير بنيتها التحتية، لافتاً  الى حيثيات عقد مؤتمر بروكسل ومناقشته لمصير شعبنا وحقوقه وآليات استحداث  محافظة في سهل نينوى وإمكانية ارتقائها الى إقليم في المستقبل.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 نوفمبر 2017)

*وزير التربية يستجيب لطلب النائب جوزيف صليوا بخصوص المعلمين في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بناءاً على الكتاب الذي وجهه النائب جوزيف  صليوا الى السيد وزير التربية بخصوص التريث في تنفيذ القرارات الادارية  بحق المعلمين والمدرسين في محافظة نينوى ( قضاء سهل نينوى تحديدا ) تمت  الاستجابة للطلب من قبل سيادة الوزير، حيث ان حالة المدرسين والمعلمين في  قرى سهل نينوى، ليست بالسهلة فهم يعيشون مأساة حقيقية جراء تهديم بيوتهم من  قبل الارهاب.
 وحسب ما ذكر في الجواب، فانه تمت معالجة  ما ورد في طلب السيد صليوا، وذلك من خلال اللجنة المشكلة من قبل المديرية  العامة للأشراف التربوي لهذا الغرض، كما نشير الى جميع الاخوة والاخوات من  المعلمين والمدرسين في قرى سهل نينوى، اذا لم يتم التعامل معهم وفق ما ورد  في جواب السيد الوزير، يتوجب عليهم الاتصال بمكتب النائب جوزيف صليوا، او  مراسلة الصفحة على الفيس بوك لغرض مساعدتهم وايصال صوتهم الى وزارة التربية  .
 يذكر انه كان قد وصلت شكاوى عديدة من قبل منتسبي السلك التدريسي والتعليمي في مناطق سهل نينوى الى النائب تناشده بهذا الخصوص .
 ادناه نسخة من طلب النائب جوزيف صليوا ونسخة من الرد الوارد من قبل وزارة التربية .


 -- 
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب جوزيف صليوا سبي
 كتلة الوركاء الديمقراطية


----------



## paul iraqe (4 ديسمبر 2017)

*جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية تحتفل بالذكرى (19) لتأسيسها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 وسط اروع مشاعر التهاني والمحبة  والتبريكات وباقات الزهور المعطرة بالمودة والاعتزاز لمسيرة واصلت عطائها  برغم كل الصعاب والتحديات لتسعة عشر عاما عبر عنها حضور جماهيري حاشد من  المهنئين من مختلف القطاعات السياسية والبرلمانية والاجتماعية ومنظمات  المجتمع المدني ورواد الجمعية واعضائها ، اطفأت جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية  بذكرى تاسيسها شمعتها التاسعة عشر امس لتوقد الشمعة العشرين.
 وبهذه المناسبة استقبلت الهيئة الادارية  للجمعية في مقرها بعنكاوا جموع المهنئين الذين اشادوا بمسيرة الجمعية  وبعطائها  المنوع وباحتضانها للطاقات الابداعية المختلفة مما اسهم في تعزيز  الواقع الثفافي لشعبنا واغنائه.
 وعبر المهنئون الذين غصت بهم قاعة  الاستقبال عن عميق اعتزازهم بالدور الكبير الذي نهضت وتنهض به الجمعية  ثقافيا واعلاميا من خلال تواصلها الى جانب انشطتها المختلفة باصدارصحيفتها  الشهرية (بيت عنكاوا) ومجلتها الفصلية (المثقف الكلداني) .
 واثنى المهنئون على حرص الجمعية في ان  تكون صرحا ثقافيا حقيقيا لكل قطاعات شعبنا ولكل الطاقات الادبية والفنية  سواء من خلال  استضافتها للادباء والكتاب واحتضان حفل التوقيع على  اصداراتهم الجديدة ام من خلال تنظيم مواسم ثقافية عبر محاضرات منوعة  للملاكات ذات الاختصاص او من خلال استضافة الفرق الفنية ومسرحياتها على  قاعة الجمعية مما اسهم في اغناء الواقع الفني وتوفير فرص التمتع بمشاهدتها  لجمهور واسع في عنكاوا.
 واكد المهنئون خلال تقييماتهم المختلفة  لمسيرة عمل الجمعية، ان جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية وعبر (19) عاما من مسيرتها  تمكنت من خلال مجمل انشطتها المنوعة ثقافيا وفنيا واعلاميا واجتماعيا ان  تصبح معلما ثقافيا بارزا ورمزا حيويا من رموز الثقافة عامة والثقافة  الكلدانية على وجه الخصوص استحقت معه الاعتزاز والثناء، مبدين في الوقت  ذاته استعدادهم وحرصهم على دعم الجمعية من اجل تمكينها من مواصلة مسيرتها  الثقافية والتعبير بامانة ونزاهة وموضوعية عن جوانب حيوية من ثقافة شعبنا.
 وعبر السيد كمال لازار بطرس رئيس الجمعية  وكالة والسادة اعضاء الهيئة الادارية عن شكرهم وامتنانهم للسادة المهنئين  مؤكدين عزم الجمعية على مواصلة مسيرتها وانشطتها وعطائها برغم الصعاب  والمعوقات والاوضاع الاقتصادية الصعبة من اجل ان تبقى ثقافة شعبنا متواصلة  ومتجددة وزاخرة بالعطاء الذي لاينضب.
 هذا وكان من بين المنظمات والاحزاب  والنوادي والجمعيات والجهات التي حرصت على زيارة الجمعية ومشاركتها  احتفالها بالذكرى (19)  لتأسيسها وتقديم التهاني وباقات الزهور لها :
 1 ــ اللجنة المحلية للحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني في عنكاوا.
 2 ــ اتحاد النساء الاشوري ، فرع اربيل.
 3 ــ حزب بيت نهرين ، عنكاوا.
 4 ــ الهيئة الادارية للمركز الاكاديمي الاجتماعي.
 5 ــ منظمة كلدو اشور للحزب الشيوعي الكردستاني.
 6 ــ الاستاذ ضياء بطرس رئيس الهيئة المستقلة لحقوق الانسان.
 7 ــ الرابطة الكلدانية ، فرع اربيل.
 8 ــ نادي المعلمين العائلي.
 9 ــ المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري.
 10 ــ نادي اكاد الرياضي.
 11 ــ جمعية مار عودة الزراعية.
 12 ــ اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان.
 13 ــ جمعية حقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ، فرع اربيل.
 14 ــ جمعية بشارا الخيرية.
 15 ــ جمعية حدياب للكفاءات .
 16 ــ الحزب القومي الكلداني.
 17 ــ منظمة سورايا للتوثيق.
 18 ــ اعضاء الجمعية وروادها والكثير من جماهير عنكاوا.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 ديسمبر 2017)

*بالعربية: رسالة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا بخصوص الإتفاق المُبرم مع الكنيسة الكاثوليكيّة حول الأسرار المُقدّسة*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/

 أخوتنا الأحبة في المسيح رعاة الكنيسة  الأبرار ، أبناءنا بالروح الكهنة الأتقياء والشمامسة الأجلاء وكافة أبناء  وبنات كنيستنا المقدسة وأمتنا الآشورية.
 تقبلوا صلواتنا وبركاتنا
 نود أن نعلمكم أننا تلقينا بسعادة بالغة  من نيافة مار آوا روئيل أمين سر المجمع المقدّس رسالة موقعة برئيسي لجنتي  التواصل بين كنيسة المشرق الآشورية وكنيسة روما الكاثوليكية حول بيان  الأسرار الكنسية الصادر عن الاجتماع المنعقد في روما بتاريخ 24 تشرين  الثاني 2017.
 ببركة الرب وهداية الروح القدس والعمل  الدؤوب لسنوات عديدة للجنتي التواصل توصلنا في التاريخ المذكور إلى الاتفاق  والتوقيع الرسمي بين الكنيستين الشقيقتين على
 بيان الاتفاق على حياة الأسرار الكنسية
 Common Statement on Sacramental Life
 هذا الاتفاق هو الثاني بين الكنيستين  الشقيقتين بعد الاتفاق الأول في البيان المسيحاني المشترك برعاية قداستي  مار يوحنا بولس الثاني بابا روما ومار دنخا الرابع بطريرك كنيسة المشرق  الآشورية عام 1994.
 وللتذكير بأقوال طيب الذكر قداسة مار دنخا  الرابع بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية وحامي كرسيها الرسولي والتاريخي  النهريني ، الذي أكد في مناسبات عدة أننا ومهما كانت الظروف سنحمي قيادة  كنيستنا حرة  وسنحافظ على إيماننا وطقوسنا وأسرار كنيستنا المقدسة.
 لذلك نؤكد نحن أيضاً كبطريرك كنيسة المشرق  الآشورية وحامي كرسيها التاريخي في ساليق وقطيسفون نؤكد ما وعدنا به في  يوم رسامتنا بأننا في كل تواصل راهن وفي المستقبل مع أية كنيسة رسولية ومن  ضمنها كنيسة روما الكاثوليكية سنحافظ على القيادة التاريخية لكنيستنا  المقدسة حرة (مستقلة) وسنبقى دائماً مخلصين ومؤمنين بقوانين وطقوس وأعراف  الآباء الشهداء ومعلمي كنيستنا المقدسة.
 وأنتم أيضاً أحبتنا أبناء وبنات كنيستنا  المقدسة كونوا شهوداً على هذه التعهدات التي تسمعونها في يوم الرسامة ومن  على المذبح المقدس ومن أفواه أحبار وكهنة وشمامسة كنيستنا المقدسة.
 ختاماً نصلي ونطلب من ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع  المسيح لينفذ وعده ويبقى مع رعيته الصغيرة في كنيسة المشرق الآشورية التي  تبعثر أبناؤها في أصقاع الأرض ، ويحمي أبناء كنيستنا وأمتنا الآشورية وكافة  المسيحيين الذين يعانون ظروفاً قاسية في الشرق الأوسط ، وأن يحل السلام  على العالم.
 لتبق بركة الرب يسوع المسيح ورحمته معنا إلى أبد الآبدين.
 مار كيوركيس صليوا الثالث
 بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية
 29 تشرين الثاني 2017

 موقع أخبار كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم


----------



## paul iraqe (5 ديسمبر 2017)

*نائب الرئيس الامريكي يستقبل المطران بشار متي وردة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 ستيفان شاني

 استقبل نائب الرئيس الامريكي السيد مايك  بنس بمكتبه في البيت الأبيض يوم الاثنين الموافق ظ¤ كانون الاول ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ سيادة  المطران مار بشار متي وردة رئيس أساقفة إيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية. 
 قدم سيادته شرحا عن واقع مسيحيي العراق بعد هجمات داعش والتحديات التي يواجهونها في هذه المرحلة الحاسمة في تاريخهم.
 كما وتطرق الى جهود هيئة إعمار نينوى التي  أسسها أساقفة الكنائس في الموصل وسهل نينوى في مساعدة العوائل في العودة  الى مناطقها التاريخية.
 من جانبه ثمن نائب الرئيس جهود الكنيسة في  المحافظة على الوجود التاريخي للمسيحيين والعمل الإنساني الذي قدمته  للعوائل النازحة قسرا، ووعد بمواصلة الدعم لها وتوجيه منح الإعمار نحو  برامج هيئة إعمار نينوى والعمل مع المعنيين على تهيئة اجواء آمنة للعيش مع  بقية المكونات.
 في الختام شكر سيادة المطران نائب الرئيس  على اهتمامه ومتابعته لشؤون المسيحيين والايزيديين الذين هجروا قسرا من  مناطق سكناهم التاريخية.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 ديسمبر 2017)

*المرصد الآشوري : التغيير الديموغرافي بحق قرى وبلدات مسيحية في شمال العراق مستمرّ...*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 تعرّض مسيحيّو سهل نينوى/شمال العراق إلى  التهجير القسري من مناطقهم بعد إستيلاء تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية "داعش" على  بلداتهم وقراهم في 6 آب/اغسطس عام 2014،  فيما كانوا يعانون من الكثير من  التهميش والإقصاء من الوظائف والخدمات الإدارية واليومية، بالإضافة إلى  مواجهتهم لمشكلة التغير الديموغرافي من قبل "الشبك الشيعة"، وفي الوقت ذاته  كانوا يعانون من إهمال الحكومة المركزية في بغداد وحكومة إقليم كردستان  العراق لهم ولمناطقهم، فتعرضوا ولازالوا إلى الكثير من المشاكل الأمنية من  عمليات خطف وقتل وابتزاز .
 وبتاريخ 23 تشرين الأول/اكتوبر 2016 حرّر  الجيش العراقي والقوات الحليفة له منطقة سهل نينوى، التي كانت عبارة عن  منطقة منكوبة بكل معنى الكلمة كما أعلنها البرلمان العراقي، دون ان يترجم  هذا الإعلان على ارض الواقع من حيث إعادة الإعمار، وعودة المهجرين  والنازحين حتى تاريخ كتابة هذا التقرير، ولكن المسيحيين من سكان المنطقة  عادوا إلى منازلهم المحروقة والمسروقة والمهدّمة، وبدأوا بإعمارها على  نفقتهم الخاصة، والبعض الأخر على نفقة الكنائس.
 وقد رافق تحرير المنطقة من تنظيم داعش  الإرهابي إنتشاركثيف لمجموعات مسلحة غير منضبطة أغلبها منضوي تحت راية  مليشيا الحشد الشعبي، وقاموا في بداية الامر بسرقة البيوت وحرقها كما حصل  قي بلدة بغديدا (قضاء الحمدانية)، ورفع الأعلام والشعارات الطائفية الخاصة  مثل رفع اعلام طائقية على دير ماركوركيس التاريخي في مدينة الموصل، وفرض  سيطرتهم على المناطق التي يسكنها المسيحيون في سهل نينوى، بالإضافة إلى  مضايقة وابتزاز السكان على الحواجز الأمنية التي اقاموها على مداخل ومخارج  وداخل البلدات والقرى المحررة.
 وقد أفاد احد المقاتلين المسيحيين في  مليشيا الحشد الشعبي لمراقبي المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان بهذا الشأن  مايلي : "  في مطلع شهر كانون الأول / ديسيمبر 2016  قام أحد المقاتلين في  لواء 30 الشبك في سيطرة بلدة برطلة بإيقاف سيارة نوع (bus) كانت تنقل  الكادر الصحي القادم من عنكاوا، والذاهب إلى مستشفى الحمدانية، وأسمعهم  كلمات نابية مطالباً النساء بتغير ديانتهم أو الزواج بعناصر لواء 30 " على  حد وصفه.
 وفي بلدة برطلة ايضا ذات الغالبية  المسيحية  تم الإستحواذ على بعض الأراضي، وكتابة عبارات طائفية مستفزة على  جدران البلدة كـ  (برطلة للشبك)، بالإضافة إلى ترهيب السكان واجبارهم على  بيع ممتلكاتهم، وكل هذه الممارسات  كان الهدف الاساس منها إبعاد مسيحيّ  برطلة عن مناطقتهم، وفرض نفوذ الشبك الشيعة على هذه المناطق، وفي وقت سابق  بنى هؤلاء مدرسة في البلدة اطلقوا عليها اسم (الخميني) وذلك امعاناً في  سياسة التغيير الديموغرافي والتضييق على مسيحيي المنطقة، وهذا التغلغل  المباشر متواجد حتى هذه اللحظة بطرق مدعومة من قبل قوى عراقية مشاركة في  السلطة، ودول مجاورة.
 وفي موقف اخر قام أحد عناصر "لواء 30  الشبك"  ببناء منزل مقابل كنيسة في بلدة كرمليس المسيحية على أرض تملكها  البلدية، وبعد ان قامت البلدية بهدم المنزل المخالف، قام الشبك الشيعة  بترويج فيديو هدم المنزل المخالف، وأصبحوا يستفزون المسيحيين في سيطراتهم  أثناء مرور السكان من خلالها، وبعد هذه الحادثة تم رفع أعلام وشعارات  طائفية استفزازية مقابل الكنيسة في كرمليس.
 وفي السياق ذاته افاد عدد من النازحين من  سكان المنطقة (نتحفظ عن ذكر اسمائهم) لمراقبي المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان  بأنّهم لن يعودوا إلى برطلة ثانية لو بقي الحال على ماهو عليه، واستمرار  سيطرة الشبك على مناطقهم، وعدم إحترامهم لخصوصية المنطقة وشعبها، وسط الصمت  المريب للحكومة العراقية على ممارساتهم في إذلال المواطنين العراقيين.
 مشيرين في افادتهم الموثقة أن ما يحصل  اليوم من انتهاكات بحق الوجود المسيحي في برطلة ليس وليد اليوم بل يعود إلى  اكثر من اربعة عشر عاماً مضى مع الشبك من المضايقات واعتداءات على اراضي  البلدة.
 إننا في المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان  وبينما نعرب عن قلقنا حيال ما يطال الكلدان السريان الآشوريين/ المسيحيين  في العراق، فإننا نطالب الحكومة العراقية في بغداد بوضع حدّ فوري لهذه  الانتهاكات، ووقف سياسات التغيير الديموغرافي في المناطق المسيحية في شمال  العراق، وتحملّ مسؤولياتهم الدستورية والقانونية والاخلاقية حيال مواطني  العراق، من خلال العمل على حمايتهم وصون حقوقهم التي كفلها الدستور  العراقي، والقوانين الدولية ذات الشأن منها الإعلان الصادر عن الامم  المتحدة بشأن حقوق الأشخاص المنتمين إلى أقليات قومية أو إثنية وإلى أقليات  دينية ولغوية، وإعلان الأمم المتحدة بشأن حقوق الشعوب الأصلية ، حيث تنص  المادة الثامنة منه على : 1. للشعوب الأصلية وأفرادها الحق في عدم التعرض  للدمج القسري أو لتدمير ثقافتهم. 2. على الدول أن تضع آليات فعالة لمنع ما  يلي والانتصاف منه :
 أ. أي عمل يهدف أو يؤدي إلى حرمان الشعوب الأصلية من سلامتها بوصفها شعوبا متميزة أو من قيمها الثقافية أو هوياتها الإثنية.
 ب . أي عمل يهدف أو يؤدي إلى نزع ملكية أراضيها أو أقاليمها أو مواردها.
 ج. أي شكل من أشكال نقل السكان القسري يهدف أو يؤدي إلى انتهاك أو تقويض أي حق من حقوقهم.
 د.  أي شكل من أشكال الاستيعاب أو الإدماج القسري.
 هـ .  أي دعاية موجهة ضدها تهدف إلى تشجيع التمييز العرقي أو الإثني أو التحريض عليه.

 وفي الوقت ذاته نتوجه إلى هيئة الأمم المتحدة والمؤسسات الدولية صاحبة  الاختصاص والإتحاد الأوروبي بتقديم الحماية الدولية للشعب الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري / المسيحي بموجب "مبدأ الحماية الدولية" الذي تبنته  الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة عام 2005، وذلك عبر فرض منطقة حماية آمنة  تخضع لإشراف الأمم المتحدة بواسطة قوات سلام أممية، تشارك في إدارة شؤونها  جميع مكونات المنطقة، مما يحفظ السلم الأهلي، ويعيد النازحين والمهجريين  إلى قراهم وبلداتهم، وبالتالي يوقف العمليات الممنهجة والهادفة لاقتلاع هذا  المكون من اراضيه التاريخية.

 4 كانون الاول / ديسيمبر 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (5 ديسمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يعلن عدد المسيحيين في العراق حالياً*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - السومرية نيوز/
 أعلن بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم لويس ساكو، الأحد، أن عدد المسيحيين في العراق في الوقت الحالي يبلغ حوالي نصف مليون شخص.
 وقال ساكو خلال زيارته إلى مدينة تورنتو  الكندية ولقاءاته مع الجالية العراقية الكلدانية، بحسب بيان تلقت السومرية  نيوز نسخة منه، إن "أساقفة السينودس الكلداني حاليا متحدون بشكل كبير  ويعملون سوية باخوّة ومحبة عاليتين لخدمة الكنيسة والشعب المؤمن، خاصة في  العراق والذي يعاني من مسببات التهجير والأوضاع غير المستقرة فيه".
 وأشار ساكو، إلى أن "عدد المسيحيين في  العراق حالياً قد قل كثيراً عما كان عليه سابقاً حيث يقدر عددهم الان  بحوالي نصف مليون شخص، لكنهم يعيشون مثل بقية الأطياف العراقية متمسكين  بأرضهم وبلدهم ومنهم من يشغل مناصب حكومية رفيعة المستوى".

 وكانت  كتلة الوركاء النيابية أعلنت، الاثنين (12 حزيران 2017)، أن عدد المسيحيين  في العراق بالوقت الحالي يبلغ أقل من مليون مسيحي، مبينة أن عددهم قبل عام  2003 كان يفوق المليونين.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 ديسمبر 2017)

*المطران يوسف توما يستقبل الأطباء الذين عملوا في عيادة أبرشية كركوك الخيرية*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
   أقامت إدارة وكوادر العيادة الخيرية في  مطرانية الكلدان في كركوك لقاء دعت إليه جميع الأطباء الذين تبرعوا بوقتهم  وخدماتهم منذ تأسيس العيادة في عام 2005 (على يد د. أياد كوركيس ومن بعده  د. أياد روفائيل)، وتوسعت خصوصا منذ قدوم جماهير المهجرين الهاربين من بطش  عصابات داعش من الموصل وسهل نينوى.
    تخلل حفل الاستقبال كلمة ألقتها الآنسة  دينا نايل، مسؤولة العيادة، وكلمة لسيادة المطران يوسف توما رحب فيها  بالجميع وشكر الأطباء (الذين تجاوز عددهم 60 طبيبا وطبيبة وأطباء أسنان ومن  العاملين في القطاع الصحي الذين  ينتمون إلى مختلف  شرائح واطياف شعبنا)،  على كل ما قدموه لأبناء شعبنا من كافة طوائفه، لترسيخ التعايش بين مكوناته،  مما يجعل من كركوك مفخرة وأنموذجا.
 كذلك شكر سيادته المنظمات التي دعمت  العيادات ومنها "ميرسي" من الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، ومنظمتي "هاستوير"  و"سيتزن غو" في أسبانيا، ومنظمة "حَمَلة النور" الفرنسية التي تبرعت بعيادة  الأسنان. بدوره شكر الأطباء في كلماتهم المطرانية وكوادر العيادتين على كل  ما قدموه ويقدمونه، خصوصا التبرع الذي تم لمركز الأورام السرطانية في  كركوك بجهاز مزج الأدوية الضروري لحماية العاملين في هذا المركز، والذي  قدمته منظمة "أخوّة العراق" الفرنسية، وافتتحه السيد راكان سعيد الجبوري  محافظ كركوك.
 في النهاية تناول الجميع طعام المحبة  وتمنوا أن تبقى العيادتان في تقديم خدماتهما بالرغم من عودة أغلب النازحين  إلى مناطقهم، وأن تستمران في المبادرات التثقيفية الضرورية والتواصل مع  الأطباء وجميع الخيرين الذين ينطبق عليهم المثل القائل: "لو خُليَت،  لقُلبت"، وهذا ما رأى فيه سيادة المطران يد الرب التي حمت بلدنا من الزلزال  الذي حدث يوم 13 تشرين الثاني الماضي، كانت ضحاياه نسبيا قليلة جدا. لجميع  المرضى نتمنى الشفاء  العاجل والشكر للطيبين الذي يضحون من أجل إخوتهم في  كل مكان.
 ويذكر أن العيادة الخيرية تضم اضافة   للعيادة، مختبرا و سونار وعيادة للأسنان وصيدلية التي توفر فيها كافة  الأدوية الضرورية والأساسية.






















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 ديسمبر 2017)

*مديرعام شؤون المسيحيين يتفقد مشروع كنيسة الارمن في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الن جورج/
 زار صباح يوم الاثنين المصادف  4-12-2017 المدير العام للشؤون المسيحيين خالد جمال البير مشروع  كنيسة  الأرمن في ناحية عنكاوا مقاطعة ١٤٧ لمتابعة مراحل البنّاء ، واخذ  الاقتراحات من الاب ارتوت واللجنة المشرفه على البناء ، كما اشكر خالد  البير الكادر الهندسي المشرف على المشروع و شركه نرگال على الانجاز بالرغم  من الظّروف المالية الصعبة وايصال المشروع الى هذا المستوى .


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 ديسمبر 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق يحضر اجتماع حول الوضع العام في برطلة ويزور دائرتي الماء والكهرباء فيها*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
 عقد في برطلة اجتماع حضره الاب يعقوب سعدي  والاب بهنام للو وعضو مجلس النواب العراقي رائد اسحق ورئيس مجلس ناحية  برطلة منذر شابا ويوسف يعقوب وابراهيم للو اعضاء مجلس الناحية والمهندس  بولص يعقوب مدير بلدية برطلة ونائبي رئيس مجلس عشائر السريان روني شمعون  شعانا وبشير شمعون شعيا. وجرى خلال الاجتماع الذي عقد في مكتب كنيسة مارت  شموني الاثنين ظ¤ كانون الاول الجاري مناقشة الاوضاع العامة في برطلة ومستوى  الخدمات فيها واسلوب الارتقاء بها والتحديات التي تواجهها البلدة في هذه  المرحلة ووضع المعالجات لها. كما طرح خلال الاجتماع مجموعة من الاراء التي  وضعت كنقطة انطلاق نحو العمل المشترك والجاد في سبيل خلق الاجواء المناسبة  للعيش في ظل الظروف الاستثنائية التي تمر بها المنطقة.
 وإثر هذا الاجتماع ومتابعة منه لواقع  الخدمات في البلدة قام النائب رائد اسحق بزيارة الى دائرة ماء برطلة التقى  خلالها بالكادر الاداري والفني في دائرة ومشروع ماء برطلة استمع خلالها الى  شرح مفصل قدمه السيد نادر بولص عن المشروع والمعوقات والمشاكل التي تواجه  سير العمل فيه من الكسورات والتجاوزات على الشبكة وساعات الضخ وانقطاع  التيار الكهربائي عن المشروع وعد النائب رائد اسحق بنقلها الى الجهات  المختصة في الموصل وبغداد.
 اعقب ذلك زيارة أخرى الى دائرة كهرباء  برطلة حيث استقبله المهندس محمد ذنون مدير كهرباء برطلة الذي أطلَع النائب  اسحق على الاعمال المنجزة من قبل دائرته طيلة الفترة السابقة وعدد ساعات  تجهيز الكهرباء وساعات القطع واحتياجات الدائرة وخصوصا المحولات التي  ستساهم توفيرها في توزيع الحمل على الشبكة.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 ديسمبر 2017)

*الدراسة السريانية تقييم مسابقة طلابية في مادة التربية الدينية المسيحية للمدراس الابتدائية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 برعاية وزير التربية الدكتور محمد اقبال  عمر الصيدلي وبأشراف الاستاذ عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة  السريانية، وتحت شعار "كلمتك مصباح لخطايا ونور لسبيلي: مزمور ١١٩"، اقامت  الدراسة السريانية مسابقات بين المدارس الابتدائية في مادة التربية الدينية  المسيحية للمدارس المشمولة بتدريس المادة، وذلك صباح اليوم الاربعاء 6  كانون الاول 2017 وعلى قاعة مدرسة مريم البتول الابتدائية الاهلية المختلطة  في بغداد.
 حضر المسابقة وفد من الدراسة السريانية ضم  السيد ججو المدير العام وعدد من كوادر المديرية وكذلك حضرها عدد من الاباء  الافاضل، الاب ميسر بهنام المخلصي والاب ريان باكوس، اضافة الى المشرفة  التربوية ازهار كوركيس شمعون والسيد حسيب موفق يوسف مدير مدرسة مريم  البتول، كما شارك في الحضور وفد من المديرية العامة للتربية الرياضية  والنشاط المدرسي ضم السيد ناجي عبد الله محمد والسيدة ايمان محسن، فضلا عن  الطلبة المشاركين في المسابقة والكوادر التعليمية.
 هذا وشهدت المسابقة القاء كلمة للسيد ججو  رحب فيها بالحضور وبالمدارس المشاركة، مؤكدا حرص المديرية على اقامة  الفعاليات والانشطة لتشجيع الطلبة على الدراسة والحفظ وتساهم ايضا في تطوير  العملية التعليمية والتربوية.
 المسابقة قام بتنظيمها والاشراف عليها وفد  الدراسة السريانية الذي ضم "السيد عماد داود مسؤول شعبة الاشراف و التدريب  والسيد عدي زهير مسؤول شعبة التربية الدينية المسيحية والسادة جان غازي  وستيفن كامل الكوادر في المديرية العامة"، وشارك فيها 35 طالب من خمسة  مدارس (مدرسة المسرة الابتدائية الاهلية المختلطة، مدرسة المكاسب الاساسية  الابتدائية، مدرسة مريم البتول الابتدائية الاهلية المختلطة، مدرسة  المستنصر الابتدائية المختلطة، مدرسة سعد الابتدائية للبنين)، تم خلالها  القاء الاسئلة واقامة اختبارات على الطلاب، وفي ختام المسابقة، تم توزيع  الجوائز على الطلبة المشاركين واعضاء اللجنة المنظمة للمسابقة.





































​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 ديسمبر 2017)

* البطريرك ساكو يزور مدينة مونتريال ويحتفل بالقداس الإلهي مع رعية شهداء المشرق *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 الأب نياز توما
 في آخر محطة لزيارته الراعوية لأبرشية مار  أدّي للكلدان في كندا، وصل غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو يوم  الثلاثاء 5 كانون الأول، ديسمبر،2017 الى مدينة مونتريال يرافقه صاحبا  السيادة مار باوي سورو راعي الأبرشية ومار باسيليوس يلدو المعاون البطريركي  والاب نياز توما.
 كان في استقبال غبطته والوفد المرافق،  الاب الخوري ريمون موصللي، راعي خورنة شهداء المشرق للكلدان وعدد من أعضاء  الجمعية الخيرية الكلدانية في مونتريال.
 في المساء كانت الرعية التي تضم مؤمنين  كلدان من مختلف بلدان الشرق الأوسط على موعد مع القداس الالهي الذي احتفل  به غبطته والاساقفة مار باوي ومار باسيليوس والاباء الكهنة وبمشاركة سيادة  المطران مروان بولس ثابت، للموارنة الكاثوليك في كندا وحضره سعادة قنصل  سفارة جمهورية العراق في كندا، السيد فلاح حسن.
 في موعظته الرائعة، أكد غبطة البطريرك على  أهمية الصلاة في حياة المؤمن لكي يعيش خلقاً جديداً كل يوم فيتحول الى  صورة جديدة لمريم التي اعطت يسوع للعالم، فيحمل هوايضاً يسوع الى العالم.  وقد اكد غبطته على اهمية احترام حقوق الانسان الذي خلق على صورة الله  ومثاله مؤكدا على حتمية فصل الدين عن السياسة وكيف ان سبب تقدم البلدان هو  في التركيز على قيم المواطنة لا على الانتماءات الفئوية والدينية.
 بعد القداس استمع غبطة البطريرك كعادته  الى أسئلة المؤمنين وأجاب عليها بالعربية والفرنسية، ثم انتقل الجميع  لاقتسام طعام المحبة وسط اجواء عائلية متميزة اضاف على بريقها الحضور  اللطيف للطفلة الموهوبة ميرنا حنا والفنان سلام سليمان، وفي الختام شكر  صاحب الغبطة الاب ريمون موصللي وجماعة الخدمة وابناء الرعية على محبتهم  وطلب ان يذكروا العراق دوما بالصلاة، ويصلوا من اجل الكنيسة وكل الاخوات  والاخوة الذي يعيشون شهادتهم هناك بصبر وثبات.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 ديسمبر 2017)

*رئيس المجلس القومي الكلداني وأعضاء فرع نينوى  للمجلس يؤكدون بأن يكون لمنظمة اليونامي دور فعال في سهل نينوى لمراقبة  التجاوزات والأنتهاكات*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اجتمع سمير عزو داود رئيس المجلس القومي  الكلداني يوم 5 كانون الاول 2017 بمسؤول فرع نينوى للمجلس/ وكالة نجيب عزيز  وأعضاء الفرع اياد جورج مسؤول محلية القوش ووسام مسعود مسؤول محلية تللسقف  وعدد من اعضاء الفرع والمحليات بمقر الفرع في القوش.
 جرى خلال الاجتماع التباحث بالشأن السياسي  عموماً على المستويين المحلي والأقليمي والخلافات القائمة بين الحكومة  الاتحادية وحكومة اقليم كوردستان وما آلت اليها مناطق سهل نينوى بعد  تحريرها من قبضة تنظيم داعش الأرهابي وعودة النازحين من اهلها اليها وسبل  تعزيز إعادة اعمارها وتحقيق التكافل الاجتماعي والأمني فيها وخاصة بعد عزل  المنطقة بالساتر العسكري الترابي المقام بين بلدتي تللسقف وباطنايا، إذ أكد  المجتمعون بضرورة التحرك على الجهات ذات العلاقة في الحكومتين الاتحادية  واقليم كوردستان بإيجاد حل لمسألة الساتر الترابي والدعوة لحوار جاد وبناء  في حسم كل الملفات العالقة بينهم وضرورة أبعاد سهل نينوى عن مختلف الصراعات  والخلافات، بالأضافة الى أن يكون لمنظمة اليونامي دور فعال في المنطقة من  خلال فتح مكاتب لها لمراقبة التجاوزات والأنتهاكات.
 تم في الأجتماع ايضا التحاور ومناقشة بعدد  من الأمور التنظيمية والأدارية للمجلس وفرع نينوى والمحليات، بالاضافة الى  التباحث بشأن الانتخابات البرلمانية المقبلة.

                                                            المكتب الإعلامي
                                                        للمجلس القومي الكلداني
                                                        6 كانون الاول 2017


----------



## paul iraqe (9 ديسمبر 2017)

*"بغديدا" المحطة الثالثة في جولات النائب رائد اسحق في بلدات سهل نينوى*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق

 واصل النائب رائد اسحق جولاته  التفقدية في بلدات سهل نينوى فكانت جولته الثالثة في بغديدا البلدة  المسيحية الاكبر في هذا السهل مستهلا جولته فيها بزيارة مدرسة الطاهرة  الاهلية المختلطة حيث استقبلته إدارة المدرسة متمثلة بالاخت الراهبة ماري  تيريز مديرة المدرسة والاخوات الراهبات (رحمة اسطيفوا، آمال تتر، لوسي  جندو، لمياء اسطيفوا عطاالله، منتهى هدايا) من الكادر الاداري والتدريسي  فيها. وقدمت الاخت ماري تيريز شرحا مفصلا عن المدرسة وبدايات تأسيسها  الاولية في سنة 1935 وتأميمها من قبل الدولة وإلحاق مدرسيها وابنيتها  بوزارة التربية ثم عودة ملكيتها وادارتها ثانية الى الرهبنة الدومنيكية مع  بدء العام الدراسي 2017 ـ 2018. بعدها أخذت الاخت تيريز النائب رائد اسحق  في جولة بالمدرسة مطلعا على مرافقها وعدد من صفوفها الدراسية، من جانبه قدم  النائب اسحق شكره لادارة المدرسة وكادرها التعليمي وأثنى على دورهم في دعم  العملية التعليمية في المنطقة وثبت ذلك في سجل زيارات المدرسة.
 وشملت جولة النائب رائد اسحق في بغديدا  أيضا زيارة الى دار القضاء في الحمدانية والتقى خلالها بالسادة القضاة عامر  مرعي الربيعي ومهدي صالح سليمان نائبي رئيس محكمة استئناف نينوى الاتحادية  وحسن جلوب وعلاء عبدالحسين وطه عبدالناجي القضاة في محكمة الحمدانية  وعبدالعزيز احمد عزيز نائب المدعي العام في المحكمة ذاتها. وتناول الحديث  مع القضاة في المحكمة حول عملها والجهود المبذولة من قبل القضاة والكادر  الاداري فيها في تمشية قضايا المواطنين وكل الامور المتعلقة بالخدمات  القضائية.
 ثم واصل النائب رائد اسحق جولته في  المدينة بالاطلاع على الواقع الحياتي لابنائها بزيارته لسوقها ولقائه بعدد  من أصحاب المحلات التجارية والمهن والمتبضعين الذين عبروا عن سعادتهم  بلقائه والاستماع الى آرائهم ومشاكلهم بصورة مباشرة.
 هذا وقد رافق النائب رائد اسحق في جولته هذه التي قام بها صباح الثلاثاء 5 كانون الاول الجاري المحامي مروان بطرس عولو. 



































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 ديسمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يشارك في ندوة حول مسيحيي الشرق مع وزيري خارجية روسيا وهنغاريا في فيينا – النمسا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- إعلام البطريركية/

 بدعوة من وزارة الخارجية الروسية  والهنغارية اشترك غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو في ندوة حول  مسيحيي الشرق مع وزير خارجية روسيا، سيرجي لافروف ووزير خارجية هنغاريا،   بييتر سيجاريو في العاصمة النمساوية فيينا مساء الخميس 7 كانون الاول 2017.
 تكلم وزير خارجية روسيا مؤكدا على اهتمام  روسيا ببقاء المسيحيين في الشرق وحمايتهم والحفاظ على حقوقهم كاملة  ومساواتهم بمواطنيهم الاخرين كما هي الحال بالنسبة الى الجاليات غير  المسيحية في الغرب حيث يتمتعون بكامل حقوقهم. 
 ثم عرض وزير خارجية هنغاريا تأكيد بلاده  على الوقوف الى جانب المسيحيين المضطهدين والمهجَّرين ومساعدتهم على إعمار  بيوتهم وعودتهم الى بلداتهم. مؤكداً بان اضطهاد المسيحيين المشرقيين وهم  مواطنون اصليون، يُعَد انتهاكا سافراً لحقوق الانسان.
 ومن ثم، تكلم غبطة البطريرك ساكو وعرض  المخاطر والانتهاكات التي تعرَّض لها العراقيون، وبشكل خاص، المسيحيون  والايزيديون والصابئة بسبب انتماءاتهم الدينية، مما دفعهم الى  الهجرة. وطلَبَ غبطته دعم عملية المصالحة بين العراقيين عبر الحوار  الحضاري، ودعم عملية الإصلاح في مجال التشريع والتعليم والاقتصاد… وتوفير  الأمان والاستقرار الدائم.
 إضافة الى دعوته الى حوار حقيقي بين  المسيحيين والمسلمين للتعرف على بعضهم البعض عن قرب، لمعالجة الجهل، وضمان  الاحترام المتبادل. أكد البطريرك ساكو على ضرورة دعم عملية إعمار المدن  المحررة لفسح المجال أمام المهجَّرين بالعودة الى بيوتهم
 كذلك شكر غبطته دولة هنغاريا على دعمها  لإصلاح بيوت بلدات سهل نينوى. وخَلُصَ الى القول بان لا مستقبل في هذه  المنطقة الاّ بإصلاح الدستور والقوانين، بحيث تضمن حقوق الكل والمواطنة  الكاملة للجميع. وان على المسلمين تأوين الخطاب الديني واعتماد الاعتدال  ونبذ التطرف وإصلاح برامج التعليم واحترام الديانات الأخرى والتكلم عنها  بشكل إيجابي وباحترام.
  نحن مضطهدون بسبب ايماننا رغم أننا أبناء  هذا البلد الاصيلين ومسالمين ولا نشكل خطراً على احد. نريد ان نواصل  تاريخنا وتراثنا ورسالتنا في بلدنا الأم ونحتاج الى دعمكم.
 هذا وحضر الندوة سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي والمطران بول كاليكر وزير خارجية  الفاتيكان والمونسنيور جورج سكرتير السفارة الفاتكانية في فيينا وعدد من  الوزراء والسفراء وحشد من الإعلاميين.
 طُرِحَتْ اسئلة في نهاية الندوة واجاب  عليها الضيوف المشاركون. كما توفرت فرصة حوار ثنائي بين غبطة أبينا  البطريرك ساكو مع وزير الخارجية الروسي، على هامش الندوة.














​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 ديسمبر 2017)

* كنيسة مار كوركيس في تللسقف تتقدس بحلتها الجديدة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بحضور مندوبي القناصل الامريكية والفرنسية  والمطارنة الاجلاء ومسؤول فرع 14 السيد عصمت رجب وقيادات البيشمركة  والاسايش المكلفة بحماية المنطقة وعدد من الاباء  الكهنة الاجلاء واهالي  قصبة تللسقف والقرى والمجاورة ووفود اجنبية ومحلية  ومنظمات المجتمع المدني  وبرعاية سيادة المطران ميخائيل مقدسي راعي ابرشية القوش والشيخان  الكلدانية، افتتح الاب سالار بوداغ راعي كنيسة تللسقف، كنيسة مار كوركيس  بعد وضعها بحلتها الجديدة وانهاء ترميمها وتنظيفها من دنس الارهاب الداعشي  التكفيري وعودة اهالي المنطقة الى دُورهم ليمارسوا حياتهم بعد نزوح دام  اكثر من ثلاثة سنوات. وقد قام السادة المطارنة والاباء الاجلاء بصلاة  التقديس للكنيسة .
 الى ذلك تحدث الجميع عن الجهود المبذولة لاعادة الحياة الى المنطقة واعادة اعمارها وبنائها واعادة العوائل الى دورهم معززين مكرمين .
 وفي تصريح للسيد عصمت رجب مسؤول الفرع  الرابع عشر للحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني حيث قال: باننا في الحزب  الديمقراطي الكوردستاني وحسب توجيهات قيادة الحزب ندعم بكل جهودنا اعمار  المناطق المحررة وحمايتها من كل مكروه ونبدي اهتمامنا الكبير لمناطق سهل  نينوى وخصوصا المسيحيين، كما قال باننا حزب جماهيري ولانفرق بين مكونات  كوردستان، مشيرا بان اقليم كوردستان هو الملاذ الامن للجميع.
 كما شكر السيد مسؤول فرع 14 كل الجهود المبذولة من قبل ابناء الكنيسة في تللسقف مؤكدا بانهم جنود مجهولين في البناء والاعمار .
 وفي ختام الاحتفالية شكر الاب سالار بوداغ راعي الكنيسة جميع الايدي التي ساهمت في البناء والاعمار كما شكر الحضور على المشاركة.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 ديسمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يقيم القداس الاول في الكنيسة الجديدة في سودرتاليا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بدري نوئيل يوسف
 عند الساعة العاشرة من صباح يوم الاحد  الموافق 10 كانون الاول 2017  توافد بأعداد غفيرة المؤمنين من ابناء  جاليتنا الكرام الى الكنيسة الجديدة لحضور القداس الاول  المصادف عيد  البشارة .
 مع دقات ناقوس الكنيسة  الجديد بدأ القداس  الالهي وصدحت اصوات الجوقة بالتراتيل والأنغام الكلدانية وبزياح مهيب في  مقدمته الصليب تبعه لفيف من الشمامسة ثم الاب ماهر ملكو راعي كنيسة  اسكلستونا والأب ازاد شابو راعي كنيسة شارهولمن مع الاب بول ربان راعي  الكنيسة الجديدة وبحضورغبطة البطريرك مار لويس ساكو و المطران المعاون  البطريركي مار باسيليوس يلدو والمطران سعد سيروب الزائر الرسولي في اوربا،  بمشاركة الشعب الحاضر الذي بث في نفوسهم مباهج السرور وغمرت قلوبهم الفرحة  بكنيستهم الجديدة.
 قدم غبطة البطريرك موعظة قيمة شرح الظروف  الذي يمر به الشعب المسيحي في العراق متمنا ان يحل الامن وسلام في العراق  وهنأ الجالية بكنيستهم الجديدة . وقدم شرحا لإنجيل بشارة العذراء. طلب بعد  هذا الانجاز أن لا تقف عنده بل الاستمرار  في الانجازات المستقبلة لتحقيق  مطامح الجالية الكلدانية الذي يستحق كل الاحترام والتقدير والتضحية من  اجله. وشكر للمرة الثانية كل العاملين قائلا : تأتي هذه الانجازات إلا  بجهود خدامها الغيارى وكل خادم من موقعة لخدمة الرب والكنيسة المقدسة انهال  الشعب بالتصفيق الحار وصدحت هلاهل النسوة والكل يغمرهم عبير الفرح والمسرة  والابتهاج وقد تبادل الشعب التهاني مع غبطة بعد انتهاء القداس، ثم شارك  ابناء الشعب طعام الغداء سادت المحبة الجميع .
 الطراز المعماري للكنيسة
  يجلب انتباه الشعب مستفسرا عن اللون  الاسود الذي طليت به الكنيسة، واللون الأسود الذي يرمز  إلى انشغال الانسان  في عمق امور العالم وتسيطر على قلبه وفكره  مبتعدا عن الله تجذبه مغريات  العالم وفساده ، ويرمز اللون الأسود  إلى الغموض، والتمرّد، فهو يعكس العمق  المخيف، والأسرار الغامضة، وفقاً للعديد من قصص نشوء العالم، فإن بداية  الزمن كانت سوداء، حتى أنشأت ومضة ضوئية الكون، معظم ثقافات البشر لا تفضل  اللون المظلم وفي اللغات، الأشياء السوداء غالباً ما ترتبط بالأمور السلبية  ويرتدي الأشرار عادة اللون الأسود.
 أما داخل الكنيسة طليت باللون الابيض وعلق  في وسط تمثال المسيح المصلوب فوق الصليب اسود وتحته بيت القربان وبجانبه  قنديل مضيء والشبابيك الملونة كل شباك يحكي مرحلة او معجزة من حياة المسيح  مدون تحتها عبارات باللغة الكلدانية . داخل الكنيسة الحياة مع المسيح  والتقرب منه والابيض  في الثقافة الشرقية يدل على الثلج الذي ولد المسيح في  موسمه،بالإضافة له رموز اخرى منها والحياة والبساطة والنقاء والأمل  والسلام والبراءة والتواضع والعيش مع المسيح .
 فانه قد ظهرت نعمة الله المخلصة لجميع  الناس . معلمه ايانا أن ننكر الفجور والشهوات العالميه ونعيش بالتعقل والبر  والتقوى في العالم الحاضر منتظرين الرجاء المبارك وظهور مجد الله العظيم  ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح ( تيط 2 : 11 ).
 الرب يبارك الجميع









































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 ديسمبر 2017)

*العيادة الطبية المتنقلة التابعة  للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري تزور مجمع عمارات اسيرو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 10/12/2017 ، قامت العيادة الطبية  المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري بزيارة مجمع  عمارات اسيرو وقاموا بفحص 49 من المرضى من العوائل النازحة من الموصل وتم  إعطائهم العلاج اللازم.


























​


----------



## كلدانية (11 ديسمبر 2017)

​


paul iraqe قال:


> ​​*البطريرك ساكو يقيم القداس الاول في الكنيسة الجديدة في سودرتاليا*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



الرب يحميهم ويبارك خدمتهم للاجل الرعية






​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 ديسمبر 2017)

كلدانية قال:


> الرب يحميهم ويبارك خدمتهم للاجل الرعية
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*امين يا رب*


----------



## paul iraqe (12 ديسمبر 2017)

*قره قوش تعيد احياء طقوسها قبيل عيد الميلاد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الغد برس/
 قبل عام من الآن دخلت قوات الجيش الى بلدة  قرقوش او كما تسمى رسميا بالحمدانية وهي اكبر تجمع لطائفة السريان  الارثذوكس بشكل خاص والمسيحيين بشكل عام في العراق.
 البلدة التي خضعت لسيطرة داعش وفر سكانها  منها بشكل شبه كامل في 2014 استعادها الجيش العراقي بعد قتال الإرهابيين،  لكن المنطقة تحررت وهي محروقة بشكل كامل، حيث عمد التنظيم الى احراق كامل  المدينة ومن بينها الكنائس.
 وعاد سكان البلدة تدريجيا إليها وهذه هي المرة الاولى منذ سيطرة التنظيم عليها يجري المسيحيين طقوسا بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد.
 وأحيا المسيحيون عيد الطاهرة الكبرى رافعين اغصان الزيتون وهم يسيرون مشيا  على الاقدام من مدخل المدينة الى حيث تقع كنيسة الطاهرة الكبرى كبرى كنائس  قرقوش.
 واقيم قداس احتفالي هناك، بينما كانت بعض النسوة تزين اشجار الميلاد على مقربة من الكنيسة.
 وتظهر الكنيسة وهي محترقة بينما الزينة تنتشر بشكل خجول.
 ويقول ابناء الطائفة انهم سيحتفلون هذا العام لاولى مرة منذ سيطرة داعش على قرقوش لكن الكثير من اهاليهم اصبحوا خارج العراق لاجئين.
 ستيفن حنا وهو رجل خمسيني ويعمل سائق  سيارة "فان" يقول لـ"الغد برس"، إنه "ما زال يسكن عينكاوة في اربيل، لكنه  يزور بشكل مستمر قرقوش وسيحيي الميلاد هناك مع من تبقى من العائدين من  اقاربه الى البلدة".
 واضاف حنا، أن "البلدة منسية كباقي بلدات  المسيحيين في سهل نينوى، لا شيء يقدم لنا وحتى الكنيسة لم تعد تقدم  المساعدات مثل السابق للعائدين".
 وقال "منازلنا محروقة ولا يمكن السكن فيها  الا بعد تهديمها وبنائها من جديد، ولكن الامر مستحيل، ليس لدينا المال  الكافي، لذلك قررنا ان نزور الحمدانية فقط بخلاف الكثير من العائلات التي  عادت للسكن هنا بسبب الازمة المالية التي يعانون منها ولا يستطعيون سداد  ايجارات اربيل".
 من جانبه قال النائب الاسقفي الاب يونان  حنو لـ"الغد برس" إن "الكنيسة سعيدة بعودة الناس الى قرقوش لكن نرى ضرورة  في ان يكون دور الحكومة العراقية اكثر جدية لغرض استقطاب باقي الناس الى  هنا".
 واضاف حنو، أن "الكنيسة لا تستطيع أن تدعو الجميع للعودة وهي ترى  أن الدمار لا زال موجودا والخدمات ضعيفة لكنها بالتأكيد هي مع عودة  الاستقرار".
 وتتولى حماية بلدة الحمدانية قوات حماية  سهل نينوى npu  وهي قوة حشد شعبي مسيحي، بينما يشارك معهم بعض من مقاتلي  بابليون وهم ايضا ضمن الحشد الشعبي.
 وينتشر عناصر من الشرطة المحلية وقليل من الفرقة 16 في الجيش العراقي.
 ويقول السكان المحليون إنهم يرون ضرورة تولي عناصر أمن من البلدة حمايتها.
 وقال دنخا عبدالاحد وهو قيادي في حشد npu  لـ"الغد برس" إن "على الحكومة أن تفكر في اعادة 1200 عنصر في حماية السهل  وهم يتبعون للزيرفاني الكردية والحكومة العراقية ترفض انخراطهم داخل  قرقوش".
 واضاف عبد الاحد، أن "في حال عادت عناصر  حماية السهل فأن اهاليهم سيعودون معهم وكذلك الكثير من الناس الى هنا فأنهم  سيشعرون بالامان وسيساعدونا بضبط الامن اكثر".
 وقال قائممقام قضاء الحمدانية نيسان كرومي  لـ"الغد برس" إن "عودة الاهالي بطيئة لكنهم يعودون ونتوقع ان تزداد  اعدادهم خلال اعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة".
 واضاف كرومي ان "اكثر من 3 الاف عائلة عادت ولكن نتطلع الى المزيد مع زيادة الدعم الحكومي للبلدة".
 ولفت إلى أن "البلدة تستعد لموسم الاعياد بجهود ابناءها الذين يزينون منازلهم والطرقات بالاشجار وزينة الميلاد".


----------



## paul iraqe (12 ديسمبر 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق يحضر الاحتفال بعيد مار بهنام الشهيد في ديره بسهل نينوى*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  شهد دير مار بهنام الشهيد قرب آثار  النمرود بسهل نينوى يوم الاحد 10 كانون الاول الجاري احتفال كبير بمناسبة  عيده الذي يصادف في نفس اليوم. وتضمن الاحتفال الذي حضره النائب رائد اسحق  قداس ترأسه المطران يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم  كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك وشاركه فيه عدد من الاساقفة والكهنة والرهبان  وجوقة الترتيل.
 كما حضر الاحتفال ايضا المطران داود متي  شرف مطران ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان للسريان الارثوذكس مع عدد  من المسؤولين المحليين والامنيين وحشد كبيرمن أبناء بغديدا / قره قوش  وبرطلة وكرمليس.
 وعمت أجواء الاحتفال الفرحة وعلت  الابتسامة وجوه الحاضرين بعد أن عادت الصلوات ترفع من جديد في الدير بعد  انقطاع دام ثلاث سنوات بسبب سيطرة داعش على الدير والمنطقة كلها.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 ديسمبر 2017)

*أقدم كنيسة في بغداد تنجو من حريق هائل *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - باء كاف/
 ذكر شهود عيان ان نيران الحريق الذي اندلع  يوم الاثنين في سوق الشورجة وسط بغداد وصل إلى  كنيسة أم الاحزان القديمة  التابعة للبطريركية الكلدانية .
 ونشر نشطاء في صفحة التواصل الاجتماعي مقطع فيديو تظهر فيه تصاعد النيران بالقرب من الكنيسة والتي جرى ترميمها في الآونة الأخيرة.
 تعتبر الكنيسة من اقدم كنائس بغداد  الموجودة لحد هذا اليوم، فقد انشأت عام 1843، ثم جرى توسيعها لتأخذ شكلها  الموجود الآن ابتداءا من العام 1887 وانتهى العمل بها عام 1898. تعتبر  الكنيسة من الناحية المعمارية آية في الفن.

 تقع الكنيسة في مدينة  بغداد (القديمة)، اي في قلب العاصمة، وبجغرافية اليوم فموقعها كائن ما بين  شــارعي الجمهورية والرشيد وهما اهم شارعان في العاصمة، وما بين سوق  الشورجة –سابقا- السوق العربي لاحقا ، وشارع – عكد النصارى.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 ديسمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يوجّه رسالة شكر الى اسقف وكهنة ورعية إيبارشية مار أدي في كندا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 اخواتي، اخوتي الأحبّة
 الآن وبعد ان وصلنا الى أرض العراق الحبيب  بسلام، وقلوبنا معبأة بالغبطة والافتخار، لما لمسناه خلال زيارتنا  الراعوية لكم، من ثبات على أيمانكم ومحبتكم وخدمتكم وإصراركم على التمسك  بكنيستكم وهويتكم الكلدانية ولغتكم، بالرغم من صعوبات الحياة التي واجهتكم  في هذه المجتمعات المختلفة عن بيئتكم الأولى. آملين ألا تتركوا إيمانكم  وتقاليدكم الأصيلة وان تستمروا في الارتقاء: "لِتَكونوا كامِلينَ سالِمينَ  لا نَقْصَ فيكُم "(يعقوب 1/4). ويقيناً ان صلاة الشكرُ لله ستتدفق من  أعماقنا كُلَّمَا ذَكَرناكم.
 لا يَخْفى عَلَيكم يا إِخوَتي الأَحِبّاء،  تحديات الغربة ومجتمعكم الجديد. اقتبسوا منه ما هو حَسَنٌ واهملوا ما هو  غريب. وتذكروا على الدوام ان جودكم هناك رسالة وشهادة كما فعل أجدادكم  الذين حملوا الإنجيل إلى الهند والصين وأصقاع أخرى. كونوا مِمَّن يَعمَلونَ  لأَجْلِ كَلِمَةِ اللهِ وشَهادَةِ يَسوع، لان "القِيمةَ لِلإِيمانِ  العامِلِ بِالمَحبَّة" (غلاطية 5/6)،لا يَخدَعَكم أَحَدٌ، ولا تبالوا بِمَن  ينتقدون ولا يعملون. تعاونوا مع أسقفكم الجديد وكهنتكم، و"كونوا على رأيٍ  واحِدٍ ومَحَبَّةٍ واحِدة وقَلْبٍ واحِدٍ وفِكْرٍ واحِد" (فيلبي 2/2)، لكي  يعطيكم: "الغالِبُ مَنًّا خَفِيّاً، وحَصاةً بَيضاء، حَصاةً مَنْقوشاً فيها  اسمٌ جَديد لا يَعرِفه إِلاَّ الَّذي يَنالُه" (رؤيا 2/ 17). كما اطلب  منكم أن تحافظوا على علاقة وثيقة بكنيستكم الام "البطريركية". فمهما اختلفت  وجهات النظر، تبقى لكم صمام أمان تحتضن أبناءَها أينما كانوا … كما فعلت  مع المهجرين من بلداتِ سهلِ نينوى!
 نوجّه تحية حارة إلى أسقفكم وكهنتكم  وشمامستكم وجماعة الخدمة في الخورنات والشباب والأخويات والرابطة الكلدانية  وطلاب التعليم المسيحي وعائلاتكم. إن تعاونكم النوعيّ، وخدمتكم السخية  يشحنان رجاءنا والتزامنا. اثبُتوا على ذلِك كُلِّه.
 شكرا لكم ولكل من خدم هذه الأبرشية وشكرا  لمطرانكم السابق مار عمانوئيل شليطا وللمدبر الرسولي المطران مار فرنسيس  قلابات. نتمنى لكم استعدادًا روحياً جيدا لعيد الميلاد، الذي سنحتفل به  قريبا. اذكرونا في صلواتكم. و"عليكم النعمة" (قولس 4/18). وكل عام وأنتم  بألف خير.
 البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو


​


----------



## paul iraqe (12 ديسمبر 2017)

*الجذور العميقة للآشوريين في شيكاغو*







احتفلت الجمعية الأمريكية الآشورية لشيكاغو، وهي مركز ثقافي في 1618 W. ديفون، بالذكرى المائة لميلادها. google.com​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم - chicago.suntimes.com/
 روبرت هيرغوث

 الآشوريون شعب عريق تعود جذوره المسيحية إلى الرسول توما.
 ليس هناك شك في أن الآشوريين تحت الاضطهاد  في العصر الحديث، وغالبا ما كانوا هدفا لتنظيم داعش في أراضي أسلافهم في  العراق وسوريا، والذي اجبرهم الى الفرار إلى الولايات المتحدة وأماكن أخرى.
 وقد غادر آلاف الآشوريين منازلهم في الشرق  الأوسط بسبب التطرف الإسلامي والاضطرابات الأخرى، واستقر عدد منهم في  منطقة شيكاغو، إضافة إلى وجود محلي يعود لأكثر من قرن من الزمان.
 ووفقا لأحد الروايات، وصل الآشوريون لأول  مرة إلى منطقة شيكاغو في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر من أجل التعليم واللجوء،  واستقر الآخرون على الجانب الشمالي الأدنى.
 في الآونة الأخيرة، احتفلت الجمعية الآشورية الأمريكية في شيكاغو، وهي مركز ثقافي في روجرز بارك، بالذكرى المئوية لها.
 اليوم، يمكن أن يكون هناك ما يصل إلى 100.000 من الآشوريين في إلينوي.
 وقد شارك أحدهم وهو(رين حنا) في إعداد تقرير جديد "لحقوق الإنسان" عن محنة المسيحيين الباقين في العراق.





panoramio.com


----------



## paul iraqe (13 ديسمبر 2017)

*مسيحيو برطلة يهيئون كنيستهم لاعياد الميلاد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - كركوك ناو/
 يستعد المسيحيون في ناحية برطلة، لاقامة  احتفالات اعياد الميلاد في بلداتهم بترميم كنيسة (مار كوركيس للسريان  الكاثوليك) التي حرقها تنظيم الدولة “داعش” ابان سيطرته على الناحية في  2014.

 وقال الاب بهنام شابا راعي الكنيسة لـ(كركوك ناو)، “تم  تجهيز الكنيسة بما يلزم وان كان بشكل بسيط ووقتي لاجل الاستعداد لاقامة  القداس في اعياد الميلاد، بالاخص وان الكنيسة لم تنتهي من مرحلة اعمارها،  ونحن نبذل جهدنا في تهيئتها بشكل مؤقت لاستيعاب اهلنا لاداء مراسيم اعياد  الميلاد،وهذه ستكون خطوة اخرى على طريق العودة للديار والبناء”.

  وناحية برطلة (٢٠ كم شرق مدينة الموصل) ابوابها لأجل تهيئتها قبل اعياد  الميلاد، بعدما تعرضت لاضرار نتيجة حرقها على يد مسلحي تنظيم داعش.

 يذكر بأن ناحية برطلة (٢٠ كم شرق مدينة الموصل) التابعة لقضاء الحمدانية؛  وقعت تحت سيطرة مسلحي تنظيم داعش مطلع آب ٢٠١٤ وتم تحريرها من قبل القوات  العراقية ابان عمليات تحرير الموصل. ويبلغ عدد نفوسها ٢٣ الف نسمة الغالبية  منهم من ابناء المكون المسيحي.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 ديسمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور كاتدرائية مار يوسف في بغداد استعداداً لإفتتاحها*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زار صباح يوم الثلاثاء 12 كانون الأول  2017 غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونَيه، مار  شليمون وردوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو كاتدرائية مار يوسف في الكرادة لمتابعة  اللمسات الأخيرة قبل افتتاحها يوم السبت 16 كانون الأول 2017 بقداس إحتفالي  في الساعة الخامسة والنصف عصراً.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 ديسمبر 2017)

*البطريرك بنيامين الأول عبود: المسيحيون في العراق كيان مُهمّش*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 وكالة (آكي) الإيطالية للأنباء 12 ديسمبر 2017
 روما- قال البطريرك بنيامين الأول عبود،  بطريرك كنيسة الوحدة، إن مشاكل المسيحيين العراقيين لم تنته رغم القضاء على  تنظيم الدولة (داعش) في العراق، مشيراً إلى “اضطهادات” تُمارس بحقّ  المسيحيين، واصفاً إياههم بأنهم “كيان “مُهمّش”، مُنتقداً القوانين التي  يسنها البرلمان العراقي، ومُحذّراً من النتائج المستقبلية.
 وفي تصريح خاص لوكالة (آكي) الإيطالية  للأنباء قال صاحب القداسة البطريرك بنيامين الأول عبود، من مقره البطريركي  في بروكسل والذي انتخب حديثاً بطريركاً لكنيسة الوحدة،  “مع إعلان الحكومة  العراقية الانتهاء من تحرير آخر معاقل تنظيم داعش الإرهابي في العراق، لابد  أن ننوه أن مشاكل المسيحيين العراقيين لم تنته بعد”. واضاف “نعم نقولها  بكل أسف، ففي كل بقعة من أراضي العراق هناك اضطهادات مختلفة تمارس بحقّ  المسيحيين، وبدون أيجاد حلّ لهذه المشاكل فحتماً لن يكون هناك عراق حديث  ومتطور، ولن يكون هناك انتصار حقيقي في ظل وجود مكون مهمش ومضطهد”.
 وقال “يتم الحديث عن تحرير مناطق العراق  من تنظيم داعش الإرهابي، وفي الوقت ذاته البرلمان الاتحادي في بغداد يسنّ  قرارات وقوانين لا تختلف عن قرارات تنظيم داعش التي كان آخرها موضوع تزويج  القاصرات والقائمة تطول وتطول من قرارات وقوانين لا تراعي التنوع القومي  والديني في العراق، لا بل تُحاول أن تتعدى على حقوق المكونات غير المسلمة  مثل قانون البطاقة الوطنية الموحدة”. ورأى أن “أغلب هذه القوانين تفتقر إلى  أدنى مفاهيم الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان التي نصت عليها المواثيق الدولية”.
 وتابع بطريرك كنيسة الوحدة، وهي كنيسة  منتشرة في إفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية والدول الأوربية،  “لكن المشكلة  الكبرى – القديمة الحديثة – تكمن في محاولات التغيير الديموغرافي التي تطال  مناطق المسيحيين التاريخية في شمال غرب العراق وبالتحديد في منطقة سهل  نينوى، وبدعم من قوى إقليمية، وفي ظلّ غض طرف من الحكومات العراقية  المتعاقبة كون المشكلة عمرها اكثر من عقد من الزمن”. واعتبر أن من شأن هذه  المحاولات “افراغ القلة القليلة مما تبقى من المسيحيين العراقيين، بالإضافة  إلى قطع أي ارتباط لمسيحيي العراق في بلاد الانتشار بأراضيهم وقراهم  وبلداتهم الذين يتحينون الفرصة للعودة إليها في حال استتباب الأمن ووجود  دولة حقيقية تحفظ لهم حقوق المواطنة الكاملة”.
 وأضاف “إلى حين تحمل الدولة العراقية  مسؤولياتها القانونية والأخلاقية تجاه مواطنيها المسيحيين المضطهدين من حيث  توفير الأمان لهم، والمحافظة على وجودهم الذي بات على شفير الهاوية”،  فإننا “نطالب المجتمع الدولي بتوفير الحماية للمسيحيين” بموجب “مبدأ  الحماية الدولية” الذي تبنته الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة عام 2005â€³. وقال  إن ذلك  يتم “عبر فرض منطقة حماية آمنة تخضع لإشراف الأمم المتحدة بواسطة  قوات سلام أممية، مما يتيح لمكونات المنطقة بإدارتها، مما يحفظ السلم  الأهلي، ويعيد النازحين والمهجّرين إلى قراهم وبلداتهم، وبالتالي يوقف  العمليات الممنهجة والهادفة لاقتلاع هذا المكون من أراضيه التاريخية”.
 وقال “إننا نحمل دائماً قضية الوجود  المسيحي في الشرق الأوسط الذي يعاني من أزمة وجودية حقيقة، والتي تتجلى  بوضوح في كل من سورية والعراق ولبنان، في قلبنا وبالتالي إلى كل مكان نطأه،  ونطرحها دائما خلال زياراتنا إلى السياسيين والمسؤولين الغربيين كوني ابن  هذا الشرق المعذب، كم نوصي دائما كل الأبرشيات التابعة لكنيستنا في العالم  بأن تدعم وتساند المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط وقضاياهم العادلة في شتى  المحافل، لأننا صراحة لم نلمس حتى اليوم أي اهتمام جدي بهذه القضايا”.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 ديسمبر 2017)

*الكنيسة الكاثوليكية فى النمسا: 30 % من المسيحيين اللاجئين من العراق يرغبون فى العودة الى بلدهم بعد هزيمة تنظيم داعش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الاقباط متحدون/
  أكدت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية فى النمسا أن  30 % من المسيحيين اللاجئين من العراق يرغبون فى العودة الى بلدهم بعد  هزيمة تنظيم داعش وتطهير البلاد من الجماعات الارهابية المسلحة .
 وقالت  الكنيسة النمساوية أنه طالما هناك مسيحيون في العراق، لا تزال الكنيسة  باقية وراسخة وأن اللاجئين المسيحيين الذين اضطروا إلى الفرار في عام  2014 يرغبون فى العودة بعد تحرير مدنهم وقراهم في سهل نينوى شمال العراق.
 وأوضحت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية النمساوية  أن  الآلاف يرغبون في اتخاذ هذه الخطوة قبل حلول عيد الميلاد المجيد وهو أول  عيد بعد تحرير القرى والمدن المسيحية من قبضة تنظيم داعش .
 ونوهت الكنيسة الى أنه لا توجد أحصاءات  دقيقة عن عدد المسيحيين الباقين في العراق وتستند بعض التقديرات المتشائمة  الى ان العدد لا يتجاوز 200الف نسمة أما المتفائلين يتحدثون عن 350 الف  نسمة مؤكدة ان المسيحيين العراقيين ينتمون الى الطبقات الأكثر فقرا الذين  لا يستطيعون تحمل تكاليف الهجرة.وهم يحتاجون الى المزيد من الدعم الآن  لإعادة بناء وطنهم  وقالت أن اغلب المسيحيين فى العراق حاليا وجدوا ملجأ  لهم في منطقة الحكم الذاتي الكوردية في العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 ديسمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يتفقد كنيسة ام الأحزان في الشورجة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 تفقد غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو صباح الأربعاء 13 كانون الأول 2017 وبرفقة معاونه مار  باسيليوس يلدو كنيسة ام الأحزان في بغداد-الشورجة، إثر تعرّض البناية  المجاورة لها (والتابعة لوقف البطريركية) الى حريق هائل قبل يومين مما تسبب  في غرق "حوش الكنيسة بالمياه". إضطر غبطته ومن رافقه خلال هذه الزيارة  للسير على الأقدام، لكثرة الإزدحام وتعذّر دخول السيارة في الأزقة المؤدية  اليها… واثناء التجوال شاهدوا آثار الحريق والكنائس المحيطة بها.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 ديسمبر 2017)

*وزير التعليم العالي في حكومة إقليم كوردستان: اللغة السريانية جزء مهم من التراث السرياني والتاريخ والهوية ويجب الحفاظ عليها*




 

 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  أبناء النهرين/ لجنة الثقافة والإعلام
  أكد السيد يوسف كوران وزير التعليم  العالي والبحث العلمي في حكومة إقليم كوردستان بأن اللغة السريانية شأنها  شأن باقي اللغات في الإقليم، هي جزء مهم من التراث والتاريخ والهوية،  وسنفعل كل ما يتطلب منا للحفاظ على هذه اللغة وتطويرها.
  جاء ذلك خلال استقباله الأربعاء 13 / 12 /  2017  في مكتبه بالوزارة وفدا ضم كل من الدكتور سرود سليم مقدسي عضو  برلمان الإقليم والدكتور سلام نعمت رئيس قسم اللغة السريانية في جامعة صلاح  الدين وكالة، والدكتور حبيب حنا رئيس جمعية حدياب للكفاءات.
  وأكد الدكتور سرود مقدسي في مستهل اللقاء  على أن دعم الوزارة والسيد الوزير خلال المرحلة السابقة كان له دور كبير  في افتتاح قسم اللغة السريانية في جامعة صلاح الدين، مشددا على ضرورة  استمرار الجهود من أجل التطوير الأكاديمي والعلمي للقسم واللغة السريانية  وعبر دعم الوزارة.
  فيما قدم الدكتور حبيب حنا شرحا بالوثائق  حول مؤتمر أربائيلو الأول للدراسات السريانية الذي عُقد في أربيل في 9 / 9  / 2017 وتوصياته ومقرراته، والخطوات العملية بخصوص المؤتمرات المستقبلية.
  وعن واقع القسم اليوم تحدث الدكتور سلام  نعمت عن نشاطات القسم وعدد طلبته، وبعض المعوقات أمام مسيرته، والمشاريع  المستقبلية لتطويره.
  بدوره شدد الدكتور يوسف كوران على  استعداده والوزارة لتذليل العقبات الآنية أمام القسم، وتخصيص مقاعد  للدراسات العليا (الماجستير) وتحديدا ما يتعلق بالوثائق السريانية واللهجات  المحكية، وضرورة فتح مراكز بحثية وأكاديمية سريانية، وتسهيل قبول الطلبة  من خارج حدود الإقليم للمواسم الدراسية القادمة، واستقدام كوادر تعليمية من  الخارج بعقود عمل يتم إبرامها ضمن التعاون الجامعي المتبادل.
  واختتم الوزير كلامه مؤكدا بأن الوزارة  والحكومة تعتبر قسم اللغة السريانية خطوة مثمرة وإيجابية، وسيتم الاستمرار  بدعم القسم وطلبته.
  وفي نهاية اللقاء قدم الوفد هدية تقديرية (درع) للسيد الوزير مع شهادة تقديرية من القسم.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 ديسمبر 2017)

*الجمعية العراقية والمنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الانسان يحتفلان بالذكرى ( 69 ) للاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بمناسبة الذكرى ( 69 ) للاعلان العالمي  لحقوق الانسان اقامت الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان وبالتعاون مع المنتدى  العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الانسان احتفالية خاصة في قاعة المركز الاكاديمي  الاجتماعي.
  في مستهل الاحتفالية رحب رئيس الجمعية  العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة حميد مراد بالحضور وقدم نبذة  تاريخية عن هذا الاعلان الذي يعتبر يوم العدالة والمساواة يوم الاعتراف  بكرامة الانسان وحرايته الاساسية .. ثم دعا الجميع للوقوف دقيقة صمت حدادا ً  على ارواح ضحايا انتهاكات حقوق الانسان في العراق والعالم.
  ثم القى المنسق العام للمنتدى العراقي  لمنظمات حقوق الانسان الاستاذ عبد الخالق زنكنة كلمة بهذه المناسبة جاء  فيها : الأخوات والأخوة الكرام .. يقر الإعلان العالمي لحقوق الإنسان  الصادر عن الأمم المتحدة في 10 / 12 / 1948 ، بأن أساس الحرية والعدل  والسلام والأمن في العالم تأتي من إقرار ما لجميع البشر من قيمة وكرامة  أصيلة فيهم ، ومن حقوق متساوية وثابتة للجميع ، وأن أي تجاهل لحقوق الإنسان  يفضي إلى أعمال تؤدي الى القمع والإضطهاد والعنف .. وبالرغم من مرور ما  يقارب سبعة عقود على صدور وثيقة الإعلان العالمي، وما تبعها من عهود  وإتفاقيات دولية ملزمة وواجبة التطبيق على الدول الموقعة عليها ومنها  العراق ، ولكن الكثير من الدول لا تطبق ولا تحترم تلك العهود والإتفاقيات ،  بل وأكثر من ذلك فهنالك دول تتجاهل حقوق شعوبها وتمارس القمع والإضطهاد  والتمييز ، وتلجأ الى القوة والسلاح لحل المشاكل والخلافات ، وتلحق الأذى  بالمواطنين المدنيين العزل وممتلكاتهم وفرض قيود صارمة على حرياتهم  الأساسية.

 وأضاف الاستاذ زنگنة بالقول؛ لقد ناضل  شعبنا العراقي بكل قومياته وطوائفه وأديانه ومذاهبه من أجل حقوقه الأساسية  التي لم تقتصر على الحقوق المدنية فحسب ، وإنما على حقوقهم السياسية ..  فمبدأ المواطنة المتساوية لا يمكن أن يتحقق إلا في ظل الدولة الديمقراطية  .. واستطرد المنسق العام يقول؛ إن الحراك الشعبي المستمر منذ سنوات في معظم  محافظات العراق لتوفير الخدمات الضرورية للمواطنين كالماء والكھرباء  وتحسين أوضاعهم المعاشية والصحية والتعليمية ، ومعالجة مشكلة البطالة  المتفشية والإسراع في إعادة النازحين والمهجرين دون إستثناء جميعاً مكرمين  الى مناطق سكناهم، وإعادة إعمار مناطقهم المدمرة وتعويضهم عما خسروا من  جراء الأعمال الإجرامية للإرهابيين الدواعش والعمليات العسكرية لتحرير  مناطقهم .. وضرورة الإهتمام بمسألة عوائل الشهداء والملايين من الأرامل  والأيتام والمختطفين والمفقودين ، وكذلك المطالبة بالإصلاحات الحقيقية  ومحاسبة المفسدين سراق المال العام .. والإسراع في تشريع قوانين تنبذ قضايا  الطائفية والعرقية .. وحصر السلاح بيد الدولة.

 بعدها قدم الاستاذ ضياء بطرس رئيس الهيئة المستقلة لحقوق الانسان في إِقليم كوردستان العراق ورقةً ركَّز فيها:
 على الاعلان العالمي والمواثيق والعهود  الدولية التي أكدت على حق الانسان العيش بأمن واحترام خياراته وصيانة  كرامته .. وعرج على الخروقات التي تنال من حقوق المواطنين نتيجة التشريعات  التي يتم تناولها من قبل مجلس النواب العراقي .. كما تحدث عن المنظمات  المدنية والاعداد الكبيرة التي وصلت اليها حيث تجاوزت ( 3400 ) منظمة مسجلة  في الاقليم ومثلها في المركز وهذه الاعداد لا تنسجم مع ما يقدموه من خدمات  او برامج تخدم المجتمع لذا يتطلب ايجاد آليات عمل جديدة لكون المجتمع  بحاجة الى منظمات فاعلة .. وفي الختام اوضح موضوع واسباب استخدام مصطلح  الاقليات والقسم الاخر يرغب باستخدام كلمة المكونات متصورا ان في الاولى  يوجد انتقاص لشعب له تاريخه ، لكن وفق الاتفاقيات الدولية فان مصطلح  الاقليات هو الذي يضمن حقوق الافراد المنتمين الى هذه المجاميع العرقية  الاصيلة.
  ثم تحدثت الحقوقية فيان الشيخ علي رئيسة  منظمة تموز للتنمية الاجتماعية عن: هذا الاعلان غير ملزم للدول لكن اغلب  دول العالم تتعامل مع مواده الفاعلة في دساتيرها والاتفاقيات اللاحقة التي  صدرت بعد عام 1948 .. بعدها قدمت شرحا ً مفصلا ً عن معاناة النازحين واثار  الدمار الذي تعرضت له مدنهم التي احتلت من قبل تنظيم داعش الارهابي ..  واوضحت كذلك الانتهاكات التي يتعرض المواطنون في مجال حقوق الانسان ..  وركزت من خلال محاضرتها على القرار (1325) واتفاقية سيداو ، وعن واقع  المرأة وضعف القوانين التي لا تحميها من الجرائم التي ترتكب بحقها مما تسبب  او شجع على ارتكاب العديد من التجاوزات بحقها الى جانب التشريعات الجديدة  التي تنال من حريتها وتجزء المجتمع ، واكدت ان الحكومة غير جادة في تمكين  المرأة .. مشيرة الى اهمية وجود ارادة سياسية للتصدي لكافة الانتهاكات التي  تتعرض لها المرأة في العراق.
  بعدها استعرض مدير مكتب المفوضية العليا  لحقوق الإنسان في محافظة نينوى فيصل محمد اكد على اهمية نشر وتعزيز ثقافة  حقوق الإنسان لا سيما ثقافة التسامح وقبول الآخر والتعايش السلمي في  المجتمع .. وتفعيل دور منظمات المجتمع المدني في توثيق الانتهاكات وممارسة  الحركات الضاغطة ضد سياسة الحكومات والقرارارات التي لا تحترم ولا تحمي  مبادىء حقوق الإنسان في مجتمعنا .. كما تطرق الى دور الحكومة الخجول تجاه  توثيق الانتهاكات وتعويض الضحايا وإعادة تأهيلهم وتأمين عودتهم إلى  مناطقهم.
  ثم شارك الحضور بعدد من المداخلات والاسئلة التي دعت الى بذل الجهود من قبل جميع الاطراف لإحترام مبادئ حقوق الانسان في العراق. 
 هذا وكانت الجمعية العراقية والمنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الانسان قد وزعا عددا ً من الاصدارات على الحضور بهذه المناسبة. 
 وفي مبادرة اخرى وزعت الهيئة المستقلة لحقوق الانسان كراسا ً لمواد الاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان وباللغتين العربية والكردية. 
 وتتقدم الجمعية العراقية والمنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الانسان بالشكر والتقدير الى قناة عشتار الفضائية لتغطيتها الاحتفال.

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الإنسان
  في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
 14 / كانون الاول / 2017
www.ihrsusa.net


----------



## paul iraqe (14 ديسمبر 2017)

*النائب رائد اسحق يزور بعشيقة وبحزاني*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  تابع النائب رائد اسحق جولاته التفقدية  في بلدات سهل نينوى بزيارته يوم الثلاثاء 12 كانون الاول لبلدتي بعشيقة  وبحزاني. وكان في استقباله في بلدة بعشيقة الاب دانيال الشماس بهنام كاهن  كنيسة مارت شموني في البلدة. وبعد استراحة قصيرة في الكنيسة توجه النائب  رائد اسحق برفقة الاب دانيال بزيارة عدد من الدوائر الخدمية في بعشيقة  ومنها دائرة الكهرباء ودار القضاء، والتقى خلالها بالمسؤولين في الدائرتين  واستمع الى معوقات عملهما واحتياجات الدائرتين والاعمال المنجزة خلال  الفترة السابقة مشيدا بدورهما في تقديم الخدمات للمواطنين في ظل ظروف العمل  الاستثنائية بعد التحرير والعودة مستفسرا عما يحتاجانه من الدعم للارتقاء  بمستوى الخدمات المقدمة. قام بعدها النائب اسحق والاب دانيال بجولة تفقدية  في سوق البلدة رافقهما فيها ايضا ضياء عبدالاحد عضو الهيئة الاستشارية لجزب  المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري، واطلع النائب اسحق على أحوال  ابنائها والواقع الخدمي فيها بلقائه مع عدد من اصحاب المحلات التجارية  والمواطنين واستمع منهم الى المشاكل التي يعانون منها والشكاوى المقدمة من  بعضهم.
 واصل بعدها النائب رائد اسحق جولته لناحية  بعشيقة بزيارة بلدة بحزاني المجاورة وصلّى في كنيستها ثم التقى بعدد من  أعضاء المجلس الكنسي فيها الذين قدموا صورة لواقع البلدة وعدد العوائل  العائدة اليها وحركة الاعمار فيها كما زار عدد من دور المواطنين فيها.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 ديسمبر 2017)

*الدراسة السريانية تشارك في مؤتمر "دور نساء الاقليات في بناء السلام"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 اقامت منظمة الرسالة لحقوق الانسان مؤتمرا  تحت عنوان (دور نساء الاقليات في بناء السلام) بالتعاون مع منظمة حقوق  الاقليات الدولية وبدعم من وزارة الخارجية الهولندية. وذلك على قاعة فندق  المنصورفي بغداد يوم الخميس المصادف 7 كانون الاول 2017.
 حضر المؤتمر ناشطين وحقوقيين واعلاميين  وممثلين لمنظمات المجتمع المدني ووفود لمؤسسات رسمية ولمؤسسات حقوق  الانسان، وكذلك حضرت المؤتمر الدكتورة نضال متي عن المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية.
 شهد المؤتمر القاء كلمة ترحيبية  لمنظمة الرسالة وكلمة لممثل الفريق الوطني لقرار 1325، وجرى تقديم البحوث  والنقاش خلال جلستين تطرق فيهما المشاركين الى دور نساء الاقليات في بناء  السلام وكذلك الى معاناتهن اضافة الى سبل تمكين المرأة في بناء الاسرة  كاساس لعملية بناء السلام.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 ديسمبر 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يرعى ويبارك الحفل الخيري السنوي للجمعية الخيرية للسريان الكاثوليك في لبنان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 مساء يوم الخميس ظ،ظ¤ كانون الأول ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§، رعى  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، الحفلَ الخيري السنوي للجمعية الخيرية للسريان  الكاثوليك في لبنان.
     حضر هذا الحفل سيادة المطران مار  يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية، ونيافة المطران  مار ثيوفيلوس جورج صليبا مطران أبرشية جبل لبنان وطرابلس للسريان  الأرثوذكس، وعدد من الآباء الخوارنة والكهنة.
     كما حضر الحفل معالي الوزير ميشال  فرعون وزير الدولة لشؤون التخطيط، والأستاذ ميشال حبيس مستشار فخامة رئيس  الجمهورية لشؤون التواصل الإستراتيجي، وفعاليات الطائفة وأصدقاؤها، ونخبة  من المدعوين من سياسيين ورسميين وفعاليات بيروت، ومن أبناء رعايا أبرشية  لبنان البطريركية.
     خلال الحفل، وجّه غبطة أبينا البطريرك  كلمة أبوية بارك فيها الجمعية وجميع العاملين فيها، مثنياً على أعمالهم  ونشاطهم المقدَّر من أجل خدمة المعوزين والفقراء والمحتاجين، حاثّاً إيّاهم  على المزيد من البذل والعطاء، ومشجّعاً جميع الحاضرين على المبادرة السخية  في دعم عمل الجمعية.
     كما حيّا غبطته فخامةَ رئيس الجمهورية  اللبنانية العماد ميشال عون، مثمّناً عطاءاته وإنجازاته طيلة العام الأول  من عهده الرئاسي، متمنّياً له الصحّة والعافية والمزيد من النجاح إعلاءً  لراية وطننا الحبيب لبنان.
     وأكّد غبطته أنّ السريان مكوّن أصيل  ومؤسّس في لبنان ولهم حقوق المواطنة كاملةً بالمساواة مع جميع المواطنين،  كما لهم الحق بتمثيلهم في المجلس النيابي وسائر وظائف الدولة.
     وقد ألقى رئيس الجمعية الخيرية  المهندس كمال سيوفي كلمة عرّف فيها بالجمعية وتاريخها ونشاطاتها، معوّلاً  على سخاء الحاضرين وتقدماتهم لدعم أعمال الجمعية.
     وألقى مرشد الجمعية الأب شارل مراد  كاهن رعية سيّدة البشارة كلمة ركّز فيها على الوجه الخِدَمي والإنساني لعمل  الجمعية، بالتطابق مع تعليم الكنيسة الذي يوصي بالرحمة والمحبّة تجاه  الجميع، وبخاصة الأكثر حاجةً وفقراً.
     وقد عُرِض وثائقي عن أبرز أعمال الجمعية ونشاطاتها من إعداد وتقديم الإعلامية كلود أبو ناضر هندي.










​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 ديسمبر 2017)

*البطريرك بنيامين الأول يبرق معزياً بوفاة المطران اندريه حداد رئيس اساقفة الفرزل و زحلة والبقاع السابق للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 على اثر اعلان وفاة رئيس اساقفة الفرزل  وزحلة والبقاع للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك المثلث الرحمة المطران أندريه  حداد، ارسل صاحب القداسة البطريرك بنيامين الأول عبود بطريرك كنيسة الوحدة  برقية تعزية إلى صاحب الغبطة البطريرك يوسف العبسي بطريرك انطاكية وسائر  المشرق للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك عبر خلالها عن تعازيه الخالصة للكنيسة  الملكية الكاثوليكية بهذه المناسبة الحزينة ، سائلا الله ان يتغمد المطران  الراحل بواسع رحماته ويسكنه ملكوته السماوي صحبة القديسين والاحبار  الصالحين.
 والجدير بالذكر أن صاحب القداسة البطريرك  بنيامين الأول كانت تجمعه والمطران الراحل حداد علاقة قديمة تمتد لأكثر من  ثلاثين عاماً، وسيقدم قداسته يوم الأحد القادم الذبيحة الإلهية لراحة نفسه.

 نص البرقية :
 غبطة البطريرك يوسف العبسي بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك الجزيلّ البرّ
 سيادة المطران عصام يوحنا درويش رئيس اساقفة الفرزل وزحلة والبقاع للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك الموقرّ

 بعد المعانقة الاخوية والسلام نقول:
 في هذه الأيام الهامة من السنة الليتورجية  المعروفة بـ "زمن المجيء"،  والتي نتحضر فيها لميلاد ربنا يسوع المسيح  بالجسد، بلغنا نبأ رقاد المثلث الرحمات المطران أندريه حداد رئيس اساقفة  الفرزل وزحلة والبقاع السابق، الذي رقد بشيخوخة صالحة وسيرةٍ عطرة، بعد  ستين عاماً ونيف قضاها في خدمة الكنيسة والوطن.
 بهذه المناسبة الحزينة وبينما نرفع  صلواتنا إلى الرب ليتغمد الراحل بواسع رحماته، ويسكنه فسيح جناته صحبة  القديسين والأحبار الحقيقين الأبرار، فإننا نتقدم بخالص التعازي لكم يا  صاحبي الغبطة والسيادة، ومن خلالكم إلى سينودس ورهبانيات ومجلس أعلى ومؤمني  كنيسة الروم الملكيين الكاثوليك في العالم بشكل عام، وأهالي زحلة والبقاع  بشكل خاص، بالإضافة إلى عائلة المطران الراحل، سائلين الله ان يسكب على  قلوبكم جميعاً نعمة الصبر والسلوان، ويعوض الكنيسة دائما بكهنة وأساقفة  صالحين.

 في الختام نشارككم الصلاة لراحة وخلاص نفسه، وليكن ذكره مؤبداً.
 المسيح قام .. حقا قام

 بروكسيل 14 كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 2017

                                                        بنيامين الأول عبود
                                                        بطريرك كنيسة الوحدة


----------



## paul iraqe (16 ديسمبر 2017)

*كتاب مقدس محروق.. هدية من مسيحيي العراق الى رئيسة وزراء بريطانيا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- christiantoday/
 ترجمة: عشتارتيفي كوم
 الكتاب المقدس، الذي يحمل علامات الحرق،  هو من كنيسة مريم العذراء في كرمليس، وهي واحدة من البلدات المسيحية في سهل  نينوى التي تضررت بشدة من قبل منظمة داعش الارهابية.
 وقد كان في بلدة كرمليس أصلا 797 منزلا، احرق منها 464 منزلا، ودمر منها 97 منزلا تدميرا كاملا، وأصيبت البقية بأضرار أو تخريب.
 وقد عاد المسيحيون تدريجيا إلى هناك،  بمساعدة من المنظمات التي تقودها الكنائس بما في ذلك منظمة "عون الكنيسة  المتألمة"، ولكن الكثيرين من سكان البلدة لا يزالون خائفين من العودة.
 التقت ليزا بيرس، الرئيسة التنفيذية  لمنظمة "الأبواب المفتوحة" في المملكة المتحدة وأيرلندا والأب دانيال من  أربيل في العراق والنائبة المحافظة كارولين سبيلمان، رئيسة الوزراء  البريطانية تيريزا ماي يوم الأربعاء في البرلمان البريطاني لتسليط الضوء  على محنة المسيحيين والأقليات في الشرق الأوسط وطلب المساعدة في تأمين  مستقبل أفضل لهم.
 قدم الأب دانيال للسيدة ماي الكتاب المقدس  الذي تضهر عليه علامات الحرق المتعمدة من قبل عصابة "داعش" الارهابية،  وتحدث في وقت لاحق إلى النواب واللآباء الكهنة وقادة الكنيسة.
 وجاء هذا الحدث بعد أن وقَّع 808,172 شخصا  من 142 دولة عريضة أطلقتها "الأبواب المفتوحة" طالبين فيها من الحكومة  البريطانية والأمم المتحدة ضمان تمتع المسيحيين والأقليات الأخرى في الشرق  الأوسط بالحق في المساواة والمواطنة وظروف المعيشة الكريمة و أن يكون لهم  دورا بارزا في إصلاح وإعادة بناء مجتمعهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 ديسمبر 2017)

*المكتب السياسي للمجلس الشعبي يعقد اجتماعاً في اربيل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بتاريخ 14/122017/ عقد المكتب السياسي  للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري برئاسة السيد جميل زيتو رئيس  المجلس اجتماً في مقر المجلس بمدينة اربيل.
 اتخذ الاجتماع عدد من القرارات الادارية  التي تؤدي الى تطور اسلوب العمل في فروع ومكاتب الحزب في الوطن وخارجه،  وتسمية السيد لؤي ميخائيل كمسؤول للعلاقات الخارجية في العاصمة الامريكية  واشنطن كما ناقش الاجتماع الاوضاع السياسية والتحضيرات التي يمر بها الوطن  عموماً وشعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري خصوصاً.
 واكد الاجتماع على قيمة التعاون والتنسيق مع باقي تنظيمات ومؤسسات شعبنا لخدمة اهداف وتطلعات شعبنا المشروعة.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 ديسمبر 2017)

*عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يجتمع مع كوادر الدراسة السريانية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 اجتمع السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية مع كوادر المديرية حول تنفيذ المهام والواجبات بعد دمج  بعض الشعب داخل اقسام المديرية، وذلك في اليومين الماضيين، الاثنين  والثلاثاء 11 و 12 كانون الاول 2017، في مقر المديرية ببغداد.
 اجتماع اليوم الاول كان مع كوادر شعبة  الترجمة والتأليف وبحضور السيدة شرارة يوسف مسؤول الشعبة، حيث تطرق النقاش  خلال الاجتماع حول ترجمة الاخبار  المنشورة على صفحة المديرية في الفيس بوك  الى اللغة السريانية.
 وفي اليوم الثاني اجتمع السيد ججو مع  السيدة فلورنس بهنام مدير قسم الاشراف والتدريب والسيدة ان اندراوس مدير  مكتب المديرالعام، حول متابعة النشاطات وسير اداء العمل في تنفيذ المهام  والواجبات للكوادر داخل اقسام وشعب المديرية.
 كما اجتمع السيد ججو في اليوم ذاته مع  مسؤول شعبة الاعلام السيد رمزي كمليل والسيد ابراهيم شمو مدير تحرير مجلة "  التاج"، حول تطوير عمل الاعلام للمرحلة القادمة وذلك بنشر الاخبار باللغة  السريانية، بعد ما ترك الاصدار الاخير للعدد 15 من مجلة "التاج"  الالكترونية الفصلية والذي جاء معظمه باللغة السريانية، صدى طيب لدى  المتابعين والقراء، وحصلت عليه المديرية من خلال الردود والرسائل التي  وصلتها عبر بريدها الاكتروني.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*الأسر العراقية المسيحية النازحة تستعد للاحتفال بعيد الميلاد في أجواء من الفرح والبهجة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 مع اقتراب الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد المجيد  أجرت وكالة الأنباء الكاثوليكية آسيا نيوز مقابلة مع الكاهن الكاثوليكي  سمير يوسف خادم إحدى الرعايا في إقليم كردستان العراق الذي شاء أن يسلط  الضوء على كيفية استعداد المسيحيين المحليين، لاسيما النازحين عن مدينة  الموصل وسهل نينوى، لإحياء الاحتفالات الميلادية.
 وقال إن أجواء الفرح والرجاء تسود اليوم  وسط هؤلاء الأشخاص النازحين على الرغم من الصعوبات الجمة التي يواجهونها،  لافتا إلى أن المشاكل والمتاعب اليومية ساهمت في توطيد أواصر الوحدة  والتضامن بين المسيحيين، كما أن هذا التضامن ـ تابع يقول ـ اتسع ليشمل أيضا  العائلات المسلمة.
 وأشارت وكالة آسيا نيوز إلى أن هذا الكاهن  الكاثوليكي العراقي يمد يد العون منذ ثلاث سنوات إلى آلاف العائلات،  المسيحية والمسلمة والأيزيدية، التي أُرغمت على مغادرة منازلها وأرضها في  صيف العام 2014 على أثر سيطرة تنظيم داعش على المنطقة.
 وقال إن الأسر المسيحية، تستعد اليوم  لاستقبال عيد الميلاد وتفعل ذلك بدون الشعور بالحزن والتعب على الرغم من  الأوضاع الصعبة جدا التي تمر بها، لافتا إلى وجود قوة تبعث الحيوية والفرح  في قلوب هؤلاء الأشخاص.
 وتحدث الكاهن سمير يوسف عن وجود حوالي  مائة وخمسين عائلة مسيحية ومسلمة وأيزيدية في المنطقة التي يعمل فيها، وهي  أسر قدمت من بطنايا، وقرقوش وتلكيف وأخرى نزحت عن الموصل. وهؤلاء الأشخاص  عاجزون اليوم عن العودة إلى ديارهم على الرغم من تحرير المنطقة من داعش،  لأن بيوتهم ما تزال غير صالحة للسكن.
 وأشار إلى أن نسبة عشرين أو ثلاثين  بالمائة من هذه العائلات تحصل على مساعدات من الخارج أو تسعى إلى بلوغ  الاكتفاء الذاتي من خلال العمل في مجال التجارة، أما النسبة الباقية فهي  عبارة عن أسر تعتمد بالكامل على المساعدات الداخلية من أجل البقاء على قيد  الحياة.
 وفي سياق حديثه عن الاستعدادات للاحتفال  بعيد الميلاد، قال الكاهن الكاثوليكي سمير يوسف إن الأسر المسيحية بدأت  تستعد لاستقبال الرب من خلال لقاءات روحية وأمسيات صلاة، لافتا على سبيل  المثال إلى لقاء رعوي نظم في مركز البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني الأسبوع  الفائت، لمناسبة زمن المجيء، وشهد مشاركة أكثر من ثمانمائة وخمسين فتى  وفتات من تلامذة المدارس المتوسطة والثانوية.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*شهادة العرفان بالجميل تجاه الكنيسة الكلدانية من طالبة مسلمة في جامعة الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 سُرى بديع – كربلاء
 كتبتُ هذا المنشور من اجل منع العبث بالتعايش المجتمعي وخصوصاً مع المكون المسيحي.
 قبلتُ في جامعة الموصل / كلية الطب لعام  2017 واُضطررتُ للدوام في الموقع البديل في محافظة كركوك. وقد واجهتُ مشكلة  السكن في مجتمع مختلف عن مجتمعي بكافة التفاصيل، وصعب من جهة اني بنت. في  هذا الوقت مدَّت الي يد المساعدة مطرانية كركوك الكلدانية برعاية سيادة  المطران الدكتور يوسف توما وتكفَّلت بي، ليس على مستوى السكن فقط بل وفَّرت  الي ظروف المعيشة وكأنني في وسط عائلتي. سكنتُ بين طالبات مسيحيات في بيت  واحد لم اواجه غير الحب لشخصي والاحترام لديني. احتضنوني بما انا عليه ولم  اُجبر على شيء وليس انا فقط بل كان هناك معي طالبات مسلمات من النجف الاشرف  والانبار والموصل. احتوتنا المحبة جميعا مسلمين بمذهبينا ويزيديين  ومسيحيين. لم نكن نشعر بيننا سوى اننا جميعنا بشر.. جميعنا عراقيون واختم  بقوله تعالى ((لا اكراه في الدين)).


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يبارك الرياضة الروحية السنوية لثانوية ليسيه المتحف بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 ظهر يوم السبت16  كانون الأول 2017، بارك  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، الرياضةَ الروحيةَ التي تقيمها سنوياً ثانوية ليسيه  المتحف العائدة للكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية في لبنان، بمناسبة عيد  الميلاد المجيد، وذلك في بيت الفتاة للراهبات الأفراميات – بطحا – حريصا.
     شارك في هذه الرياضة الروحية أعضاء  الهيئة الإدارية في الثانوية، وفي مقدّمتهم الأخت الراهبة مرغريت عمسيح،  والأستاذ جوزف فهد، والمعلّمون والمعلّمات. وألقى الأب شارل مراد، كاهن  رعية سيّدة البشارة، موعظة الرياضة بعنوان: "دور يوسف البتول في سرّ  التجسّد"، وأقام القداس الإلهي، بمشاركة الأب مازن متّوكة مدير إكليريكية  دير الشرفة. وقد رافق غبطتَه الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والشمّاس  كريم كلش.
     وجَّه غبطة أبينا البطريرك إلى  الحاضرين كلمة روحية، هنّأهم فيها بمناسبة عيد ميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح  بالجسد، متمنّياً لهم أعياداً مباركة وعاماً جديداً ملؤه الخير والبركة  وفيض النِّعَم السماوية.
     ونوّه غبطته إلى أنّ ميلاد الرب يسوع  وحلول العام الجديد هو مناسبة مباركة وفرصة سانحة كي نجدّد العهد والعلاقة  مع الرب، ونهيّئ له مكاناً في قلوبنا، فنتبعه على الدوام، حاثّاً إيّاهم  على مواصلة البذل والعطاء خدمةً لرسالتهم التربوية السامية، شاكراً إيّاهم  على ما يقومون به في هذا الإطار.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*سفير ألمانيا الإتحادية في العراق يزور متحف التراث السرياني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في مساء يوم الأثنين المصادف 11/12/2017،  زار متحف التراث السرياني في عنكاوا، السيد سيريل جان نون، سفير جمهورية  ألمانيا الإتحادية في بغداد، يرافقه الدكتور لارس نووفا كيتنر القنصل  ومسؤول الشؤون الإنسانية والسياسية في القنصلية اللألمانية في أربيل. وكان  في استقبالهما الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل مدير عام الثقافة والفنون  السريانية، والسيد ديفيد نظير دنخه مدير متحف التراث السرياني.
  تجول السيد السفير ومرافقه في أروقة  المتحف وأبديا إعجابهما بمعروضات المتحف من الأزياء التراثية والمخطوطات  السريانية والآلات الزراعية، وأكدا غنى تراث الشعب المسيحي وعمق حضارته  ووجوده التاريخي المتواصل في هذه البقعة من العالم. وقد كتب السيد السفير  كلمة قصيرة بلغته الأم الألمانية في السجل الخاص بزوار متحف التراث  السرياني. واستغرقت الزيارة زهاء الساعة الواحدة، وودع الوفد الزائر من قبل  السيدين: المدير العام للثقافة والفنون السريانية، ومدير متحف التراث  السرياني في عنكاوا .


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يفتتح كاتدرائية مار يوسف في بغداد باحتفال مهيب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 افتتح غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو، كاتدرائية مار يوسف في الكرادة بعد ترميمها مساء السبت 16  كانون الاول 2017 عشية عيد مار يوسف بحسب الطقس الكلداني. اُستهل الافتتاح  بقداس احتفالي ترأسه غبطته وشارك فيه سعادة السفير البابوي المطران البرتو  اورتيغا مارتن والسادة الأساقفة: مار شليمون وردوني، مار افرام يوسف عبا  ومار باسيليوس يلدو والمونسنيور فيليب نجم ولفيف من كهنة بغداد، وحضر  الاحتفال السيد رعد كجه جي رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية  والصابئة المندائية والقاضي ميخائيل شمشون عضو المحكمة الاتحادية العليا  والاخوات الراهبات والرهبان فضلاَ عن جمع غفير من المؤمنين.

 كان  قد وَضَعَ حجر أساس هذه الكنيسة مثلث الرحمات البطريرك يوسف السابع غنيمة  في عيد الصليب 14 أيلول 1952  وافتتحها بحفل مهيب سنة 1956. وقد زارها  المرحوم الزعيم العراقي عبد الكريم قاسم في 19 حزيران 1959 والقى فيها  خطابا كان له صدى كبيرا في الحياة السياسية.

  بُنيت الكنيسة  آنذاك بطابوق وجص وتمت تغطية سقفها ب "جملون" وقد تضررت بسبب حشرة "الارضة"  والعوامل المناخية. اما التجديد فشمل داخل الكنيسة التي زُيِّنتْ بلوحات  فنية وتغطية سقفها من الداخل بخشب جميل يتوسطه صليب مشرقي كبير ورُفع  الجملون عن سقفها ليحل محله قرميد خاص، كما طُليت الواجهة الامامية بحجر  الحلان. كذلك تم صيانة الخارج والمجمَّع السَكَني. وفي الفناء الجانبي  اُقيم نصب يخلد مذابح سفر برلك (سيفا) وشهداء الإرهاب ما بعد 2004 بجنب  مغارة للعذراء مريم، كما خُصِّص موقف كبير للسيارات. كلَّفت الصيانة  بمجملها مع التأثيث والملحقات نحو ثلاثمائة مليون دينار عراقي تحملتها  البطريركية وحدها.

 وفي كلمته شكر غبطته المشرفين على الصيانة  المهندس جنان نوري خضر والدكتورة المهندسة غادة موسى وكل العاملين من  نجارين وحدادين وعمال بناء…الخ وأثنى على متابعة الخوري نوزت بطرس لسير  العمل ، كما شكر كل الكهنة الذين خدموا هذه الكنيسة منذ افتتاحها وحتى  اليوم وكذلك شكر غبطته ابرشية القاهرة بتبرعها بكراسٍ أنيقة للمذبح صنعتْ  خصيصاً في مصر.

  وفي الموعظة أشار غبطته الى أن: "هذه الكنيسة  مكرسة لله، لذا ينبغي ان تكون انيقة ولائقة بصاحبها وهكذا كل كنائسنا. فقد  بدأنا بتجديدها الواحدة تلو الأخرى. الكنيسة مكان نصلي فيه ونتعلم فيه  ايماننا ونتقدس. أساس التكريس هو الله. وبحسب التقليد الكنسي، تكريس  الكنيسة هو محطة لتكريس كنيسة البشر وتقديسها خلال مسيرتها مع الله، أي ان  يضع الانسان الله في حياته ويرى عمل الله بكل موقف وحدث. من هذا المنطلق  يضع طقسنا المشرقي قنديلاً مشتعلاً في وسط الهيكل ليسلّط الضوء على مائدتي  الافخارستيا والكتاب المقدس، اي على المسيح لنكرمه ونقتدي به.

  وعلى ضوء المستجدات الحالية والتي تبشر بالخير لكل العراقيين خصوصا النصر  على تنظيم داعش الإرهابي وتطهير جميع أراضينا، عبَّرَ غبطته عن تفاؤلنا في  أن يشكل هذا النصر العظيم خطوة الى الأمام  في بسط الأمن والاستقرار لعموم  البلاد ومعالجة التداعيات التي أثّرت على الأوضاع العامّة، وعودة الأمور  إلى مسارها الصحيح. وبهذه المناسبة شدد على ضرورة المداومة على الصلاة من  اجل ان يتحقق الخير الذي نتمناه في بلادنا. كما طلب من الجميع للوقوف  والتضامن مع شعبنا وخصوصا المهجرين، كذلك  للصلاة من اجل القدس حتى تبقى  مدينة مقدسة للمسيحيين والمسلمين واليهود وان تُحل القضية الفلسطينية بشكل  عادل وحقيقي وتنتهي معاناة هذا الشعب الجريح منذ نحو سبعين سنة.
 وختم غبطة البطريرك بتقديم تهانيه الحارة  لأبناء هذه الكنيسة والكهنة الذين يخدمونها مع الشمامسة والشماسات والجوقة  وجماعة الخدمة، وذكَّر الجميع باننا على ابواب الاحتفال بعيد الميلاد  المجيد، فلنستعد له بالصلاة والسهر والتأمل والتوبة. املنا ان يعمَّ السلام  في بلادنا والعالم.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*نيافة الاسقف مار أبرس يوخنا، يشارك في مؤتمر لحوار الاديان حول التماسك الديني والاجتماعي في لبنان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/
 بدعوة من مجلس الكنائس العالمي شارك نيافة  الاسقف مار ابرس يوخنا ممثلا لقداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس صليوا في مؤتمر  حواري بعنوان (مؤتمر الحوار بين الأديان حول التماسك الديني والاجتماعي في  العراق) في العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت ليومي 11 و12 من الشهرالجاري، شارك فيه  42 رجل دين واكاديمي وناشط من مختلف المكونات الدينية والمذهبية العراقية  من المسيحيين والمسلمين والايزيدية والمندائيين والكاكئية.
 ناقش المؤتمرون خلال جلسات المؤتمر محاور  عديدة من بينها: رؤية مشتركة للعراق، دور الدين والزعماء الدينيين في  المصالحة، دور التربية والتعليم، دور العدالة الانتقالية في تحقيق  الاستقرار والمصالحة، وغيرها. حيث قدم نيافته مساهمته في محور (دور الدين  والزعماء الدينيين في المصالحة).
 كما شارك المجتمعون في مجاميع عمل لتقديم  التوصيات لمتابعة العمل عليها في اربعة محاور هي: على المستوى  الحكومي-القانوني، على المستوى الاعلامي، على المستوى التربوي-التعليمي،  على مستوى المؤسسات الدينية ودور رجال الدين.
 وقد صدر عن المؤتمر بيانا ختاميا تضمن  خلاصة هذه التوصيات التي سيصار الى متابعتها من خلال الية عمل ومتابعة تضم  جميع الاديان والمذاهب العراقية وبما يساهم في بناء مستقبل مشترك يقوم على  العدالة والتكافؤ والاحترام بين الجميع ومع الجميع ولاجل الجميع.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*بعد طرد داعش من العراق.. المسيحيون يعودون لممارسة طقوسهم وسط اجواء من الامل والفرح*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - وان نيوز/
 احتفل المسيحيون العراقيون في منطقة سهل  نينوى بإعادة فتح اول كنيسة منذ مغادرتهم المنطقة بسبب غزو عصابات داعش  الإرهابية، مما جعلها رمزا للأمل والانتصار.
 وقال المطران الكلداني بشار متي وردة من  أربيل في حفل أقيم بمناسبة إعادة افتتاح كنيسة القديس جورج في تللسقف ” لقد  ارادت داعش القضاء على الوجود المسيحي هنا، لكن داعش انتهى وعاد المسيحيون  الى تللسقف”.
 وأشار الى أن “الجمعيات الكاثوليكية  الخيرية لمساعدة الكنيسة مطلوبة وان كنيسة القديس جورج مثل بقية الكنائس  التي كانت على مسار داعش قد تعرضت للتدمير ونهبت وتم تدنيسها من قبل  الإرهابيين “.
 لقد تم طرد داعش من المنطقة بعد أن تلقت  سلسلة من الهزائم والخسائر الفادحة في كلا من العراق وسوريا هذا العام، على  الرغم من أن المسيحيين مازالوا يكافحون من اجل العثور على الأموال لإعادة  بناء حياتهم ومنازلهم.
 الجمعيات الخيرية الكاثوليكية وغيرها، مثل  حكومة هنغاريا لعبت دورا هاما في تمويل إعادة بناء كنيسة سان جورج حيث قال  المطران وردة إن ” ذلك قد يكون حافزا لمدن ومجتمعات مسيحية أخرى “.
 وأضاف ” لقد حركتني حقيقة ان كنيسة القديس  جورج لم تتم إعادة اعمارها وافتتاحها فحسب بل أصبحت اكثر جمالا ومجدا عن  ذي قبل وتلك هي الطريقة التي تعمل بها العناية الإلهية”.
 لقد كانت مدينة تللسقف موطنا لـ 1500  عائلة مسيحية كلدانية قبل ان يهاجم تنظيم داعش المنطقة عام 2014 مما دفع  الكثير من العائلات الى الخروج، ومع عودة ثلثي السكان بعد هزيمة داعش ،  أراد المسيحيون أن تعمل الكنيسة مرة أخرى بشكل طبيعي”.
 واشارت الجمعية الخيرية الكاثوليكية الى  ان ما يقرب من 6330 عائلة مسيحية اجمالا أجبرت على الفرار في عام 2014 قد  عادت الى منطقة سهل نينوى، مشيرة الى أنها تبحث ايضا عن المساعدة فى اصلاح  وتجديد كنيستين اخريتين في المنطقة، وكنيسة سريانية كاثوليكية، وكنيسة  ارثوذكسية.
 وكان رئيس الوزراء العراقي قد اعلن في  خطاب موجه الى الشعب العراقي أن البلاد تحررت تماما من داعش قائلا ” لقد  حققنا مهمة صعبة للغاية، وقد وصل أبطالنا إلى المعاقل النهائية لداعش وتم  تطهيرها ، والعلم العراقي يرفرف اليوم على جميع الأراضي العراقية”.
 مع ذلك حذرت شخصيات مختلفة من بينها  القيادي في الحشد الشعبي ابو مهدي المهندس قائلا إنه “على الرغم من هزيمة  داعش، فإن الجماعة الإرهابية لم يتم القضاء عليها بعد، ولا يزال بإمكانها  تنفيذ هجمات مميتة”، مضيفا أن داعش ” لايزال موجودا في بعض الاماكن ويحاول  اعضائها التسلل الى المدنيين والقرى، فقد غير داعش اسلوبه “.
 من جانبه وجه المطران وردة نداء الى  الرئيس الامريكي دونالد ترامب في تشرين الثاني الماضي وحثت اميركا على  تقديم المساعدات الى 20 الف عائلة مسيحية عراقية او حوالى 100 الف شخص  محتاجين الى المساعدة فى اعادة بناء حياتهم.
 وقال وردة عن المسيحيين “انهم مضطهدون،  وهم مهمشون وهم في حاجة”، مضيفا “أنت لا تساعدهم فقط لأنهم مسيحيون، ولكن  لأنهم تعرضوا للاضطهاد وتركوا وراءهم”.
 وكان نائب الرئيس الامريكى مايك بينس قد  اعلن فى اوائل تشرين الثاني الماضي ان الادارة الامريكية تعتزم تغيير  السياسة الحالية ولكي يتم ذلك
 ستذهب المساعدات الامريكية مباشرة الى الذين يساعدون المسيحيين العراقيين دون الاضطرار الى المرور عبر الامم المتحدة.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*وفد مشترك من منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية CSI ومنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان يتفقد مركز قضاء الحمدانية وبلدة كرمليس*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - الوفد المشترك ضم الدكتور جون ابينر والسيدة باسكال وردا والناشطة هيلين راي وقد تفقد عدد من الاسواق والكنائس والدور.
 - الوفد يلتقي عددا من أهالي المدينة العائدين والمصرين على التكيف مع هذه العودة رغم اتساع التدمير ونقص الخدمات الاساسية.
 شهد مركز قضاء الحمدانية وبلدة كرمليس  نهار يوم 15/12/2017 زيارة تفقدية لوفد مشترك من منظمة التضامن المسيحي  الدولية " CSI " ضم الدكتور جون ابينر والناشطة هيلين راي ومنظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان ضم السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة المنظمة، وكان في استقبال الوفد  هناك السادة لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي ويوحنا يوسف توايا  رئيس فرع المنظمة في اربيل وفارس جرجيس عضو الهيئة العامة فيها والاب شربل  عيسو راعي كنيسة مار يوسف وعميد الشرطة فارس عبد الاحد منسق محافظة نينوى  للشؤون الامنية.
 وتضمنت الجولة التفقدية للوفد الاطلاع  الميداني على الاسواق العامة للتعرف على الاوضاع الاقتصادية هناك وما لحقها  من دمار مع استمرار ضعف الدعم الحكومي لإعادة بنيتها التحتية ، كما إطلع  الوفد على الاوضاع الاجتماعية والنفسية للعائدين من اهالي البلدة، فقد  التقى الوفد عددا من الاهالي العائدين الى البلدة من النازحين قسراً وممن  هاجر الى دول الجوار طلباً للهجرة وعادوا مجددا بعد أن اصابهم اليأس في  الحصول الى فرصة للتوطين من مكاتب الامم المتحدة. هذا وأوضح أصحاب المحال  التجارية للوفد انخفاض القوة الشرائية للمواطنين لعدم تمكن الاهالي  اقتصادياً حيث أفقرهم النزوح والهجرة دون أي دعم من الحكومة العراقية، وقد  إقتصر التبضع على الاشياء الضرورية من اجل الاطفال بالدرجة الاساس، لكن  الجميع أبدى سعادته وفرحته بالعودة الى بلدته رغم ما اصاب دورهم من الضرر  لانهم يشعرون بالاطمأن أكثر ويحدوهم الامل في مستقبل جديد بعد القضاء على  داعش وفلوله .
 الوفد زار ايضا الهيئة الكنسية لاعمار  الدور المتضررة من جراء داعش والعمليات العسكرية في مركز مار بولص، وخلال  الزيارة التقى برئيس وأعضاء الهيئة التي يرأسها الاب جورج جحولا مع عدد من  المهندسين والفنيين، وإطلع على الالية المتبعة في اعمار الدور بعد ان إجراء  عملية التوثيق لها على ايدي عدد من المتطوعين من ابناء البلدة.
 كما أطلع الوفد على ضعف الموارد المالية  لتأهيل الدور المتضررة والتي هي أحد التحديات من اجل استقرار البلدة وعودة  الاهالي اليها مع عدم وجود أي دعم حكومي أو تعويض لأصحاب الدور المتضررة  لحد الان وتدني مستوى الخدمات الاساسية بالنقص في ساعات التجهيز للكهرباء  الحكومية وشحة المياه وخلوها من التعقيم بمادة الكلور لفقدان هذه المادة من  محطات ضخ المياه مما يتطلب البحث عن اجراءات من خلال المنظمات غير  الحكومية لدعم العوائل بالبدائل في توفير الماء الصالح للشرب من خلال  تجهيزها بمنظومات تعقيم وتصفية وتحلية المياه .






























​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*برعاية مار باوي سورو ..(350) من تلاميذ التعليم المسيحي بتورونتو يحتفلون باعياد الميلاد والسنة الجديدة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 ماجد عزيزة – كندا
 برعاية ابوية كريمة من سيادة مار باوي  سورو راعي ابرشية مار ادي الكلدانية في كندا وبحضور الأب ضياء  شماس كاهن  كاتدرائية الراعي الصالح في تورونتو وعدد كبير من أولياء الأمور ، احتفل  اكثر من ( 350) طفلة وطفل من أبناء وتلاميذ التعليم المسيحي في كاتدرائية  الراعي الصالح للكلدان ببدء اعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الجديدة ( 2018) ،  حيث أقيم بهذ المناسبة تجمع كبير للتلاميذ ومعلميهم بدأ بكلمة لراعي  الاحتفال سيادة مار باوي سورو ..الذي أكد على أهمية رعاية الصغار لأنهم  مستقبل الكنيسة ، وحثهم فيها على مواصلة تعليمهم المسيحي ومجيئهم للكنيسة  ايام الآحاد وكل الأيام والمشاركة في نشاطات وفعاليات الكنيسة .
 وقدم التلاميذ حسب صفوفهم التي تبتديء  بالصغار ثم تتدرج صعودا بالتلاميذ من الصف الثامن مجموعة من النشاطات  الاجتماعية والدينية منها تمثيليات وتراتيل بالمناسبة ، ثم وزع ( سانتا  كلوز ) الهدايا على المشاركين وكانت عبارة عن قطع من الحلوى .. الاحتفال  اقيم باشراف لجنة التعليم المسيحي في كاتدرائية الراعي الصالح ..






































​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*شتات مسيحيي العراق لن ينتهي بالقضاء على داعش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - العرب/
 يراهن المتطرفون دوما على التحريض الطائفي  ومهاجمة الأقليات وتهديد السلم الاجتماعي لنشر الفوضى والتفرقة بين  المواطنين حتى يتمكنوا من بسط نفوذهم، وفي العراق استهدف هؤلاء الطائفة  المسيحية منذ الغزو الأميركي للبلد عام 2003. لكن تزايدت معاناة المسيحيين  منذ بروز تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية، فعانوا من ويلات الحرب والاضطهاد  والتهجير والعنف، وقرر عدد كبير منهم الفرار إلى الأردن ودول غربية، ورغم  إعلان الحكومة العراقية تحرير البلاد من داعش في الآونة الأخيرة، إلا أن  مسيحيي العراق يتمسكون بأرض الشتات ويفضلون حياة بعيدة عن بطش الحرب، حيث  فقدوا الأمل في العودة وفقدوا الشعور بالأمان، الأمر الذي ينبئ بتقلص  الوجود المسيحي في المنطقة.
 لم يستثن إرهاب تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية  منذ ظهوره بالعراق في أبريل عام 2013 الأقليات كالطائفة المسيحية، بل  استهدفهم محرضا على الفتنة لاغيا تاريخا من التعايش في البلد، فتوقفت أجراس  الكنائس والصلوات في أكثر من مناسبة عند كل هجوم إرهابي.
 ورغم إعلان رئيس الوزراء العراقي حيدر  العبادي في أوائل ديسمبر الجاري، عن الانتهاء من تحرير آخر معاقل تنظيم  داعش في العراق، موجها رسالة طمأنة إلى العراقيين بمختلف طوائفهم قائلا  “معركتنا كانت مع العدو الذي أراد أن يقتل حضاراتنا، ولكننا انتصرنا  بوحدتنا وعزيمتنا، وفي فترة وجيزة استطعنا هزيمة داعش”. إلا أن هذا الإقرار  لا يبدو كافيا لترميم آلام مسيحيي العراق الذين هاجروا من وطنهم إلى أرض  الشتات هربا من بطش التنظيم.
 ورغم إحياء بلدة قرقوش المسيحية في شمال  العراق عيد “الحبل بلا دنس” لأول مرة منذ أربع سنوات، في الأسبوع الماضي،  وذلك بقداس أقيم في كنيسة الطاهرة الكبرى (سيدة الحبل بلا دنس) التي عاث  فيها تنظيم داعش خرابا، فإن مسيحيي العراق لا يرغبون في العودة.
 وفي مدرسة أردنية تستضيف لاجئين عراقيين  مسيحيين بشرق عمّان، يحلم عراقيون بغد أفضل لكن بعيدا عن العراق، أرض  أجدادهم حيث فقدوا كل شيء ولم يعودوا يشعرون بالأمان.
 تقول ولاء (40 عاما)، وهي تحضن ابنها  التلميذ في المدرسة التي زارها قبل أيام السفير الفرنسي في الأردن بمناسبة  الإعلان عن هبة فرنسية “لقد فقدنا كل شيء، بيوتنا سرقت ونهبت ودمرت وأحرقت،  لم يبق لنا شيء هناك كي نعود من أجله”.
 وولاء لويس واحدة من آلاف العراقيين  المسيحيين الذين نزحوا إلى الأردن من ناحية برطلة قرب الموصل بعد أن سيطر  عليها تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في 2014. وهرب الآلاف من المسيحيين آنذاك من  الموصل إلى دول عدة من بينها الأردن، بعد أن سيطر داعش على المدينة.
 ضحايا العنف الديني
 على الرغم من استعادة القوات الحكومية  العراقية للمنطقة، إلا أن ولاء لا تفكر في العودة إلى بلدها بعد أن أحرق  تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية منزلها وكل ما تملكه في العراق، وكذلك بسبب شعورها  بعدم الأمان.
 وفرض الارهابيون على المسيحيين عند سيطرتهم على المنطقة، إما اعتناق الإسلام وإما دفع الجزية أو النفي أو الموت.
 وبحسب الأب رفعت بدر مدير المركز  الكاثوليكي للدراسات والإعلام فإن “نحو عشرة آلاف و300 مسيحي عراقي فروا  إلى الأردن منذ الهجوم الذي شنه داعش على مناطق الموصل وسهل نينوى، بشمال  العراق.
 وحضرت ولاء مع غيرها من عشرات الأهالي من  مسيحيي العراق الذين فرّ أغلبهم من الموصل والبلدات المسيحية المحيطة، مساء  الثلاثاء الماضي، إلى كنيسة اللاتين في ماركا بشرق العاصمة الأردنية حيث  يدرس أبناؤهم في المدرسة التابعة للكنيسة.
 وأعلن يومها عن تمويل مقدّم من صندوق دعم  وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية المخصص لضحايا العنف العرقي والديني في الشرق  الأوسط، قيمته 120 ألف يورو لمساعدة المدرسة على الاستمرار في أعمالها لسنة  دراسية كاملة.
 ووسط قاعة الاحتفال، وُضعت شجرة كبيرة  مزينة لعيد الميلاد. وأدّى أطفال المدرسة الذين علقوا جميعهم على صدورهم  صلبانا خشبية كبيرة في بداية الاحتفال، النشيد الوطني العراقي “موطني  موطني، الجلال والجمال والسناء والبهاء في رباك في رباك”.
 وقال السفير الفرنسي في عمّان دافيد  بيرتولوتي “التعليم ضروري لهؤلاء الأطفال الذين اضطروا إلى الفرار من  بلدهم”، مشيرا إلى أنهم “كانوا ضحايا للعنف والاضطهاد من جماعة متطرفة  أجبرتهم على الفرار”.
 وأضاف “أشعر بالسعادة لرؤيتهم هنا في هذه المدرسة، سعداء مع الناس الذين يعتنون بهم والذين منحوهم الكثير من الاهتمام والحب”.
 وتروي ولاء أنها جاءت إلى الأردن في أغسطس  من العام الحالي، وقدمت طلب لجوء لمفوضية اللاجئين التابعة للأمم المتحدة  من أجل إعادة توطينها “في أيّ بلد يكون آمنا من أجل مستقبل أطفالي  الثلاثة”.
 وتتذكر ولاء بحسرة الظروف الصعبة التي مرّت بها مع عائلتها التي نامت لأيام عدّة في الحدائق العامة والكنائس في أربيل.
 يقول عدد من اللاجئين المسيحيين إنهم يريدون المغادرة إلى أوروبا وكندا وأستراليا والولايات المتحدة.
 وتؤكد ولاء التي كان زوجها يملك محلا  لإصلاح السيارات في بلدتها أنها تعاني من أمراض القلب وضغط الدم، وأنها  تعاني الأمرّين بالأردن بسبب الحاجة المادية.
 وتقول “صرفنا كل ما نملك ولم نستلم دينارا  واحدا من أيّ جهة، حتى أنني صرت لا أملك المال كي أقابل طبيبا أو أشتري  هدية لأطفالي بمناسبة عيد الميلاد”. ثم ترفع يديها إلى السماء وهي تردد  “الله وحده يعلم بحالنا”.
 تدريس مجاني
 ردد الطلاب الذين وقفوا في صفوف متوازية  لدى وصولهم إلى المدرسة الصلاة باللغة السريانية. وتقول مديرة مدرسة كنيسة  اللاتين سناء بكي إن “المدرسة التابعة للكنيسة تستقبل نحو مئتي طالب من  المسيحيين العراقيين الذين فرّوا من الموصل ومناطق سهل نينوى والذين تتراوح  أعمارهم ما بين 6 و14 عاما، وقد فاتتهم سنة دراسية أو أكثر بسبب الحرب”.
 وتضيف “الدراسة مسائية وباللغة  الإنكليزية، لأن جميعهم لا يفكرون في العودة إلى العراق، وسبق لهم أن  تقدموا بطلبات لجوء”، مشيرة إلى أن “المدرسة تعمل على تأهيلهم للمدارس التي  سيلتحقون بها في دول اللجوء”.
 وتتابع “يتم تدريسهم مجانا على أيدي  مدرسات عراقيات متطوعات. كما يتم توفير الكتب والملابس ووجبات الطعام مجانا  لهم”. لكنها تقول إنه ” ليس بالأمر السهل لأن أغلبهم تعرضوا لضغوط ومشاكل  نفسية نظرا للمآسي التي مروا بها خلال السنوات القليلة الماضية”.
 ويؤكد الأب خليل جعار، راعي كنيسة اللاتين  بقوله “يقول المثل إذا أردت أن تدمّر أمة، فامحُ تاريخها وجهِّل أطفالها،  لذلك علينا أن نعمل لكي يأخذ كل هؤلاء الأطفال حقهم في التعليم والحياة”.
 ويتابع “عانينا من مشاكل مالية خلال  الفترة الماضية، ولكن نحمد الله الآن بأننا حصلنا اليوم على أموال تكفينا  للاستمرار في عملنا خلال السنة الدراسية الحالية”.
 وتحلم بان بنيامين يوسف (43 عاما)، وهي أم  لأربعة أطفال، ببناء “حياة جديدة” مع عائلتها كما تقول، بعد المعاناة التي  مرت بها في العراق. وتقول في تصريحات صحافية “بعد أن سرق ودمّر وحرق  الدواعش منزلنا ومحل زوجي لبيع المواد الغذائية، قررنا حزم أمتعتنا والمجيء  للأردن على أمل البدء بحياة جديدة”. وتروي “بعد اشتداد العنف الطائفي في  عام 2006 وصلتنا تهديدات بالقتل فهربنا من بغداد إلى الموصل وهناك أيضا بعد  أعوام وصلتنا تهديدات بالقتل فهربنا إلى قرية كرمليس المسيحية شمال الموصل  حتى جاءنا الدواعش فهربنا إلى أربيل في صيف 2014”. وتضيف “ليس بإمكاننا  العودة، مدننا مدمرة وفقدنا كل شيء. لا يوجد شيء نعود من أجله”.
 ويشير متابعون إلى أن المتطرفين عمدوا  طيلة أكثر من عقد إلى استهداف المسيحيين وغيرهم من الأقليات في العراق،  وذلك بعد الغزو الأميركي للعراق، مما تسبب في فرار المئات من الآلاف، وقال  الأب بشار وردة، رئيس أساقفة الكلدان الكاثوليك في أربيل، في تصريحات  صحافية سابقة “منذ عام 2003، فقدنا قساوسة وكهنة وتم قصف أكثر من 60  كنيسة”.
 فيما رصدت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز، في تحقيق  موسع سابق، ما تعرض له المسيحيون في العراق من وحشية على يد داعش منذ  سيطرته على الموصل في يونيو 2014، ثم توسعه ليمتد بين شرق سوريا وغرب  العراق، مشيرة إلى أن “التنظيم الإرهابي يتطلع حاليا إلى القضاء تماما على  المسيحيين والأقليات الأخرى في المنطقة”. وهو ما يتجلى في استهدافه للطائفة  المسيحية في سيناء المصرية مؤخرا.
 وقرعت الكنيستان الرئيسيتان في ألمانيا، الكاثوليكية والبروتستانتية، جرس الإنذار من تفاقم التضييق على الحريات الدينية في العالم.
 وجاء في التقرير المشترك عن هذا الموضوع  الذي طرحه ممثلون عن الكنيسة البروتستانتية ومؤتمر الأساقفة الكاثوليك  الألمان الجمعة الماضي في برلين أن “عواقب إرهاب تنظيم داعش تهدد بانتهاء  التواجد المسيحي في بعض الدول”.
 وأشار التقرير إلى أن وضع المسيحيين في  العراق سجل تناقصا لافتا وتراجعا في عددهم من نصف مليون عام 2013 إلى حوالي  ربع مليون حاليا، وذلك بعد فرار الكثيرين منهم إلى خارج البلاد.
 وبحسب رئيس مجلس الطائفة المسيحية  العراقية في الأردن غازي رحو “لا يتجاوز عدد المسيحيين في العراق أكثر من  450 ألف مسيحي”، وأوضح رحو في تصريحات صحافية “نحو مليون مسيحي عراقي  غادروا من المحافظات التي كانوا يسكنون فيها، قسم منهم يتواجد في إقليم  كردستان وقسم منهم في بغداد وقسم قليل في كركوك، لكن القسم الأكبر غادر إلى  الأردن ولبنان وتركيا”.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد للطلاب الإكليريكيين في دير سيّدة النجاة – الشرفة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء يوم  الأربعاء 13 كانون الأول 2017، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس  يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي  بمناسبة حلول زمن عيد ميلاد الرب يسوع بالجسد، وذلك في كابيلا إكليريكية  دير سيّدة النجاة – الشرفة، درعون – حريصا، بمشاركة كهنة الإكليريكية  وطلابها.
     بعد الإنجيل المقدس، ارتجل غبطة أبينا  البطريرك موعظة روحية، أعرب فيها عن فرحه وسروره بلقائه أبناءه الروحيين  الطلاب الإكليريكيين وهم يسيرون على درب التلمذة للرب يسوع، خاصةً في خضمّ  الإستعداد للإحتفال بعيد ميلاد الرب يسوع بالجسد.
     ونوّه غبطته إلى أهمّية عيش ثمار  الروح القدس في حياتنا اليومية، وبخاصة المحبّة والفرح والسلام، فهذه  الفضائل هي حاجة لجميع الذين يعدّون أنفسهم لاتّباع الرب يسوع في طريق  الكهنوت الخدمي، رغم ما تعيشه عائلاتنا وبلادنا ومنطقتنا المشرقية التي  تهتزّ بما يحدث فيها من زلازل الآلام والإضطهادات، وما ينتج عنها من نزوح  قسري.
     وشدّد غبطته على أهمّية نيل نعمة الرب  كي نستطيع إكمال رسالتنا وعلاقتنا بالرب يسوع الذي يريدنا أن نكون أصحاب  قرار، إذ "من يضع يده على المحراث ويلتفت إلى الوراء لا يصلح لملكوت  السماوات"، مؤكّداً على الطلاب الإكليريكيين أن يكونوا على مثال الرسل  والتلاميذ، سيّما يوحنّا المعمدان في ذكرى أسبوع ميلاده، وهو الصوت الصارخ  في البرّية والناطق بالحق مهيّئاً الطريق أمام الرب.
     وتوجّه غبطته بالتهنئة بعيد الميلاد  المجيد إلى الكهنة والطلاب الإكليريكيين وعائلاتهم ورعاياهم وأبرشياتهم،  داعياً لهم بأزمنة مجيدة ملؤها الخير والبركة، ومصلّياً من أجل السلام  والأمان في الشرق والعالم.
     وفي ختام القداس، منح غبطة أبينا  البطريرك بركته الرسولية عربون محبّته الأبوية، إلى الكهنة والطلاب  الإكليريكيين، متمنّياً لهم ميلاداً مجيداً وعاماً جديداً مباركاً.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 ديسمبر 2017)

*كنائس الموصل منسية والمسيحيون يرتعبون من المدينة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الغد برس/
 عمد تنظيم داعش خلال سيطرته على مدينة  الموصل لتحويل الكنائس العتيقة في قلب الموصل الى مقار للتفخيخ وسجون  ومحاكم اسلامية، وحول التنظيم اشكال الكنائس والاديرة المسيحية الـ20 في  الموصل الى مباني من ركام وخراب بعد ان سرق محتوياتها وباعها في الشوارع  العامة.
 من 10 من حزيران 2014 وحتى تحرير كامل  الموصل في 10 من تموز 2017 لم يبقي التنظيم اي اماكن تراثية او اثرية  والكثير من المزارات الاسلامية في الموصل وعموم نينوى الا ودمرها.

 كنيسة الساعة واحدة من اعرق كنائس الموصل المعروفة، تحولت الى سجن يعتقل  فيه التنظيم "المناوئين" له، وعقب التحرير لم تتلقى تلك المباني اي دعم  حكومي، والساعة يعود تاريخ إنشائها الى القرن السابع الميلادي وهي تعد أحد  الكنوز التاريخية لهذه المدينة.
 السكان العائدون للتو الى المنطقة القديمة تحدثوا عن الايام التي كان يحكم فيها داعش الموصل وكيف جعل الكنائس مقارا له.

 وقال المواطن فهد البريفكاني لـ"الغد برس"، ان "الكنائس التي كان يقيم  فيها مسيحيو الموصل طقوسهم بكل حرية قبل 2003 بدأ يتغير شكلها خلال السنوات  التي تلت ذلك العام، حيث ان الاستهداف المباشر للمسيحيين وجميع الاشخاص  غير الموالين للمتطرفين تسبب بخوف ورعب لدى الجميع واكثر المرعوبين كانوا  المسيحيين".

 واضاف ان "سيطرة تنظيم داعش على الموصل، وتهجير  المسيحيين قصرا ومن ثم استغلال منازلهم وكنائسهم بشكل علني كمقار، جعل  الناس تشعر بالخوف اكثر حيث لم يسلم منهم منزلا فارغا او دور عبادة". وتابع  ان "التنظيم سرق كل المحتويات وباعها وكذلك اثاث المنازل ودمر الصلبان  والمذبح وغيرها من مكملات الكنائس"، مبينا ان "الكثير من المعتقلين احتجزوا  وبعضهم صفي داخل تلك الاماكن".
 اما عدي دنخا وهو مسيحي اضطر للفرار من  الموصل عندما طلب داعش اعلان اسلامه او دفع الجزية، ويقول عدي ان "الموصل  لم تعد موطنا للمسيحيين حتى بعد التحرير لان لا شيء بقى فيها من املاكهم  كلها دمرت".

 واضاف دنخا لـ"الغد برس"، ان "جميع المسيحيين يحبون  الموصل فهي موطنهم لكن لم يعد لهم مكانا فيها والكثير هاجروا خارج العراق  او رضوا بالعيش بأربيل او دهوك ومن عاد مجبورا لن يسكن فيها وانما يعيش في  سهل نينوى".

 وسهل نينوى هو اكبر تجمع للمسيحيين في نينوى حيث يضم بلدات الحمدانية وبرطلة وتلكيف وتللسقف وبعشقة.

 وقال النائب الاسقفي الاب يونان حنو ان "جميع الكنائس والاديرة في الموصل  تعاني من خراب". واضاف حنو لـ"الغد برس"، ان "الكنيسة حتى الان لم تصدر  طلبا لاتباعها بالعودة الى الموصل نحن نجد ان لا جدية في اعادة المسيحيين  من قبل الحكومة العراقية".
 وتقول جهات حكومية موصلية ان 70 عائلة عادت الى الموصل لكنها عادت بسبب ارتباطها بدوامها الرسمي ولا تقيم بشكل دائم.
 والموصل هي عاصمة الاشوريين القديمة وكانت تضم الاف المسيحيين حتى قبل سنوات.

 وقالت مريم وهي فتاة موصلية سريانية لـ"الغد برس"، انها تزوجت في اربيل  وكانت تصبوا لان تقوم بحفل زفافها في الموصل حيث ولدت ودرست الجامعة هناك.  واضافت انها "موصلية قبل ان تكون مسيحية وتعشق دروب ومنازل مدينتها، لكن  للاسف جميع اهلها وذويها يخافون حتى من الذهاب الى الموصل حتى لان".

 في حين قال محافظ نينوى نوفل العاكوب لـ"الغد برس"، ان "الموصل لا تكتمل  فرحتها من دون عودة سكانها المسيحيين فهم جزء منها، ولكن نحن نرى اننا لا  نستطيع توفير لهم ابسط مقومات العيش وهي اعادة بناء كنائسهم بسبب الضائقة  المالية وعدم جدية الحكومة في دعم اعمار الموصل واستقرارها".

​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 ديسمبر 2017)

*جريدة الشرق الاوسط اللندنية، تجري حواراً مع غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أجرت الصحفية ريجينا يوسف، من جريدة الشرق  الاوسط اللندنية لقاءً صحفياً مع غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، الوكيل  البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية لأبرشيات، استراليا، نيوزلندا ولبنان.
 وقد نشرت الصحيفة اعلاه اللقاء في عددها المرقم 14265 بتاريخ 18 ديسمبر عام 2017.
 وادناه نص المنشور.
  مار نرساي... مدرسة آشورية في القارة الأسترالية
 تنمي مهارات التواصل مع المجتمع الجديد
 الاثنين - 30 شهر ربيع الأول 1439 هـ - 18 ديسمبر 2017 مـ رقم العدد [14265]
  لندن: ريجينا يوسف
  في 21 يناير (كانون الثاني) 2018، تفتتح  كلية " مار نرساي الآشوري" بمنطقة هورسلي بارك في سيدني، مبناها الجديد،  بتكلفة أولية بلغت 32 مليون دولار وبطاقة استيعابية ستبلغ 1000 طالب  وطالبة.
  تأتي هذه الخطوة في ظل تزايُد عدد  اللاجئين الوافدين إلى أستراليا ووصول الطاقة الاستيعابية للمدارس الآشورية  إلى أقصاها. وللتعرّف على أهداف بناء الكلية طرحت صحيفة «الشرق الأوسط»،  أسئلة على المطران مار ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية  في أستراليا ونيوزلندا ولبنان، الذي أوضح أنّه منذ وصوله إلى أستراليا  تولدت لديه رؤية خاصة لأبناء الجالية، ترتكز على تنمية الروح القومية  لديهم، وتنشئتهم على أسس تربوية تعمل على التغلب على مشاعر التغرب  والانسلاخ عن الذات والهوية من جهة، وتقوية الأواصر بينهم من أجل انفتاح  آمن وسليم على مجتمع متعدد الحضارات في أستراليا من جهة أخرى.
  أهداف بناء الكلية

 «إنّها كلية  خاصة حديثة تليق بطلبة القرن الـ21. تحوي 40 قاعة دراسية، فيها مكتبة كبيرة  ومختبرات علمية مختلفة، وورش نجارة وأخرى فنية، وأقسام تكنولوجيا الطعام  وتكنولوجيا المعلومات، ومساحات ملائمة لممارسة الأنشطة الرياضية والمدرسية  المختلفة»، يقول المطران الذي يخبرنا أيضاً عن أهداف بنائها وإن كانت اللغة  الآشورية من أهمها: «نعم، هناك تركيز في المدارس وكلية اللغة على كتابة  وقراءة اللغة الآشورية، والهدف الرئيسي لجميع المدارس الآشورية هو مساعدة  الجالية في سيدني على التماسك وتأسيس الإيمان الحضاري الفاعل بما يتلاءم  ومقومات العيش في أستراليا، والنهل من أجواء الحضارة ونثر عطرها الفواح بين  الطلبة وغرس كل العادات الطيبة في نفوسهم». ويضيف: «تهدف أيضاً لمساعدة  الطلبة الوافدين الجدد على التأقلم مع أقرانهم المولودين هنا، اجتماعياً  ودراسياً، ودمجهم في أنشطة اجتماعية، ورياضية، وقومية، يسهّل عملية  انتقالهم من أركان المنظومة التعليمية الداخلية، إلى بوابة المجتمع  الأسترالي، لعدم وجود حاجز الأصل، واللغة بين الطلبة، الأمر الذي يؤدي إلى  زيادة الدافعية لديهم في التعلم والتحدث، فسرعة اندماج الطلبة المغتربين  الجدد فيها، يعطي حافزاً لهذه المدارس على سرعة رفدهم بعامل الثقة بالذات  لإبراز طاقاتهم وإبداعاتهم الكامنة، وبالمستوى العلمي المطلوب».

 حصص التعليم والإجازات

 «أسوة بالمدارس الخاصة الأخرى، تملك الكلية إجازة رسمية. تدرّس فيها كل  المواد المطلوبة للتخرج في المرحلة الثانوية، حسب المنهاج الأسترالي  المقرّر. كما تخضع جميع المدارس الآشورية وبصورة دورية أيضاً، للتفتيش  والتدقيق، ويستطيع الطالب، سواء ولد في أستراليا أو قدم لاجئاً، أن يلقى  ترحيباً واهتماماً كبيرين من جميع المدرسين العاملين فيها، من خلال آليات  متعددة من الدعم النفسي في حال قدومه من بيئاتِ حروبٍ ونزاعات، خصوصاً من  فقد عزيزاً، أو خُطف أحد أفراد عائلته، وجميعهم يتلقون المساندة النفسية  اللازمة لتخطي آثار ما تعرضوا له، وبالتالي هناك عمل دؤوب على إعادة ترسيخ  الشعور بالطمأنينة والأمان لديهم، ومن ثمّ مساعدتهم للتغلب على مشاعر  الغربة والانسلاخ عن الذات والهوية وتقوية الأواصر، ليدركوا أنّ الانفتاح  على مجتمع متعدد الحضارات في أستراليا، لا يعني الانسلاخ عن الهوية  ونكرانها».

 وتابع المطران موضحاً لـ«الشرق الأوسط»: «تتميّز  المدارس الآشورية الموجودة في أستراليا، بأنّ طلابها يستطيعون إكمال  دراستهم الثانوية، كاملةً، من دون الذهاب إلى المدارس الأخرى، وأكثر من 60  في المائة من المتخرجين في مدارسنا ينتسبون إلى الجامعات الأسترالية،  والبعض منهم يدرس الدراسات الطبية والهندسية ويتخرّجون بمعدلات عالية»،  موضحاً: «توفر مدارسنا مناهج دراسية متكاملة في مجالات التعليم الأساسية،  كاللغة الإنجليزية والرياضيات والدراسات الاجتماعية والعلوم (الفيزياء  والأحياء والكيمياء)، والفنون والموسيقى وتقنية المعلومات والعلوم الصحية  والاقتصادية والدراسات القانونية والتربية الرياضية، إضافة إلى تدريس اللغة  الآشورية والتربية الدينية المسيحية، وتنمية مهارات التواصل والانضباط  واحترام الذات والآخر والعالم الذي يعيشون فيه».

 وعن إلزامية  تدريس اللغة الآشورية لغير الآشوريين يقول: «اللغة الآشورية في مدرستي  القديس ربان هرمزد وكلية مار نرساي إلزامية للمراحل 2 – 10. ولدينا بعض  الطلبة من خلفيات أسترالية وشرق أوسطية يلتحقون بمدارسنا وهم يجدون متعة في  تعلم اللغة، كونها وسيلة مضافة للتواصل مع السواد الأعظم مع أقرانهم  الطلبة».

 المؤسسات التربوية الآشورية في أستراليا

 وحسب  المطران، فإن في أستراليا مؤسساتٍ تربويةً آشورية كثيرة هي: دار رعاية  الأطفال - النعمة - للفئة العمرية (2 – 4) سنوات، ومركز القديس ربان هرمزد  للتعليم المبكر للأطفال (4 - 5) سنوات، ومدرسة القديس ربان هرمزد  الابتدائية، للفئة العمرية (5 - 12) سنوة. وكلية مار نرساي الآشورية للفئة  العمرية (12 - 18) سنة. وكلية اللغة الآشورية للأعمار 18 وما فوق.

 وأسوة بالمدارس الحكومية والخاصة في أستراليا، تفتح هذه المدارس أبوابها  لطلابها، خمسة أيام في الأسبوع، من الاثنين إلى الجمعة، ومن الساعة 8:40  صباحاً ولغاية الساعة الثالثة ظهراً، وأحياناً إلى الساعة الرابعة، عدا  كلية اللغة الآشورية التي تُدرّس 5 ساعات أسبوعية فقط، أي خلال يومين  مسائيين في الأسبوع.

 يُطلِعنا المطران على سيرة تعليم اللغة  الآشورية للجالية في أستراليا، قائلاً: «هذه الكلية ليست المركز التعليمي  الأول للآشوريين في أستراليا، فقد أُسست أول مدرسة ابتدائية باسم القديس  ربان هرمزد عام 2002، وهي تضمّ حالياً نحو 800 طالب وطالبة.

 وفي  عام 2010 فتحت كلية مار نرساي الآشورية أبوابها، وعدد طلابها اليوم بلغ  700. وفي العام ذاته افتتح مركز النعمة لحضانة الأطفال، في سيدني.  وبالموازاة مع ذلك، شُيّد مركز التعليم المبكر للأطفال في عام 2012.

 في أستراليا أيضاً، حسب المطران، كلية «اللغة الآشورية» التي أُسّست  بالتعاون مع عدد من الأساتذة ذوي الخبرات والكفاءات العالية في مجالات  التعليم والثقافة لتعليم الأفراد البالغين ممّن هم فوق سن الـ18، للمبتدئين  والمتقدمين، منذ 2016، وذلك من خلال خطة خمسية وضعتها كنيسة المشرق  الآشورية في أستراليا لغرض محو الأمية لهذه اللغة، كما وضعت إمكانيات  لتعليم قرابة 5000 شخص خلال السنوات المقبلة.

 أعداد الآشوريين في أستراليا

 أسهمت الحروب والاضطرابات في العراق وسوريا بهجرة كثير من الآشوريين إلى  دول أوروبا وأميركا وأستراليا، هرباً من تنظيم داعش الذي سيطر على أماكن  تمركزهم، فكم يبلغ عدد الآشوريين في أستراليا حالياً؟

 يقول  المطران: «فيما يخصّ أستراليا ونيوزيلندا، هناك أكثر من 5 آلاف عائلة مسجلة  في سيدني، وهذا العدد لا يشمل العوائل التي وصلت أخيراً من سوريا والعراق  ويبلغ عددهم حالياً قرابة 300 - 500 عائلة غير مسجلة على أقل تقدير».

 ويلفت أنّه «حسب إحصاء العام الأسترالي لـ2016 بلغ عدد الآشوريين المسجلين  28517 وعدد الكلدان المسجلين 17700، أي معاً 46217 ومن المتوقّع أن يرتفع  العدد الإجمالي مع نهاية عام 2017 إلى أكثر من 53 ألف نسمة».

 في  جميع الدول حيث يوجَد أبناء الجالية الآشورية هناك جمعيات تعنى بتعليم  اللغة كتابة وقراءة، بيد أن الأمر يختلف في أستراليا، إذ يوضح المطران مار  ميلس زيا: «هناك اختلاف بين المدارس الآشورية في سيدني ونظيرتها في  بريطانيا وغيرها من الدول؛ فمدارس سيدني مسجلة في وزارة التربية بولاية نيو  ساوث ويلز، رسمياً، وهي خاضعة لشروط الحكومة من حيث البنية التحتية وتسجيل  المعلمين.

 ولكونها مدرسة آشورية خاصة، فقد أُفرد بها اهتمام خاصّ وممنهج لتدريس اللغة الآشورية والدراسات المسيحية».

 المصدر
https://aawsat.com/home/article/1116276/%C2%AB%D9%85%D8%A7%D8%B1-%D9%86%D8%B1%D8%B3%D8%A7%D9%8A%C2%BB-%D9%85%D8%AF%D8%B1%D8%B3%D8%A9-%D8%A2%D8%B4%D9%88%D8%B1%D9%8A%D8%A9-%D9%81%D9%8A-%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%82%D8%A7%D8%B1%D8%A9-%D8%A7%D9%84%D8%A3%D8%B3%D8%AA%D8%B1%D8%A7%D9%84%D9%8A%D8%A9







​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 ديسمبر 2017)

*كنائس العراق تستقبل عيد الميلاد بعد أعوام من الاضطهاد والتهجير…هل يعود مسيحيو العراق إليه؟*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - تيلي لوميار/
 في بغداد يصلي المسيحيون الكاثوليك في كاتدرائية سيدة النجاة. كاتدرائية تعرّضت لهجوم فظيع في تشرين الأول / أكتوبر من العام 2010.
 هجوم راح ضحيته أكثر من 58 مسيحيا بما في  ذلك اثنين من الكهنة الشباب. هذه المذبحة التي تبنّاها داعش أوجعت كل  مسيحيي العراق. في عام 2012 قدّمت الحكومة العراقية 10 ملايين دولار لإعادة  إعمار وترميم الكنائس المتضررة من الأعمال الإرهابية.
 برغم ظهور هذه الكنيسة اليوم بحلّة جديدة  إلّا أن ذكرى الضحايا المؤلمة لا تزال موجودة في كل مكان. ما إن تصل إل  المكان حتى ترى لافتات كبيرة تحمل أسماء الشهداء الذين استشهدوا في الهجوم  الإرهابي الدامي. وقد تم افتتاح متحف تخليدًا لأولئك المسيحيين الذين  أعدموا لحضورهم القداس الإلهي.
 “إن الكاتدرائية اليوم محصّنة  بجدران من الباطون المسلّح ويقف على مداخلها عدد من الجنود لتجنب أي هجوم.
 لا تزال الرعية في حالة من الصدمة إلّا أن  ذلك لم يؤثّر على التزام المؤمنين بكنيستهم.” يقول رئيس أساقفة بغداد  والنائب البطريركي على البصرة والخليج العربي المطران مار أفرام يوسف عبّا.
  هذا ولا يتنقل رئيس الأساقفة إلّا  بالسّيارة ويعيش وسط حماية أمنية بعيدا عن السكان. إلّا أن ما تقدّم لا  يمنعه من زيارة رعاياه بانتظام وخاصة النّازحين منهم.
  الكنيسة تبلسم الجراح
 على بعد بضعة كيلومترات من الكاتدرائية  شكّل في السنوات الأخيرة مخيم للاجئين المسيحين يضم حوالي 90 أسرة من سهل  نينوى. تراهم يعيشون حرمانًا مؤلمًا. برغم طرد مسلحي داعش من معظم الأراضي  العراقية إلّا أن ذلك لا يعني أن أثر هؤلاء قد أزيل من نفوس العراقيين.
 فهؤلاء المسيحيون الذين يعيشون في مخيم  النّزوح يترددون في العودة إلى ديارهم بسبب الخوف من عدم العثور على عمل  واكتشاف أن منازلهم قد احترقت أو دمرت بالكامل. ليس من السهل ترك هذه  الحياة غير المستقرة في بغداد للبدء من جديد في نينوى وإعادة بناء كل شيء.
 لتجنب وقوع النازحين المسيحيين في إحباط وحزن تعمل الكنيسة المحلية على تنظيم نشاطات راعويّة متعددة.
 ومن هذا المنطلق تظّل كنيسة سيّدة النجاة  القلب النابض في المنطقة. فالكنيسة هنا لم تعد مكانًا للصلاة والاحتفال  بالأسرار بل باتت مكانًا لمتابعة الدروس ومركز الحياة الاجتماعية.
 سعيد رب عائلة مسيحي (58 عامًا) يشعر بالاطمئنان من خلال المشاركة بالذبيحة الإلهية التي تحتفل بها الكنيسة يوميًا.
  يسوع  هو المعزّي الأخير
 أما في شمال مدينة كركوك فإن الوضع مختلف. كاتدرائية القلب الأقدس تجمع كل المسيحيين الكلدان في المنطقة.
 ويرأس قداس يوم الاحد المطران يوسف توماس ميركيس. خلال عظته يحرص المطران على بث الأمل في نفوس المؤمنين مع اقتراب عيد الميلاد.
  يسوع هو “الطريق والحق والحياة” يقول  المطران. يتفاعل الكثيرون بحماسة كبيرة من الهتافات الليتورجية في اللغة  العربية. تراهم يرنّمون بفرح:” المسيح هو المعزي الوحيد والأخير.”
 وفي زمن المجيء يشهد الإيمان ولادة جديدة  مفعمة بالأمل بمستقبل أكثر سلاما. هذا ونحن نرى على وجوه المسيحيين علامات  الانسجام  ونلاحظ اندفاعهم نحو الله. العمل الراعوي يخرج إلى الحياة مرة  أخرى تمامًا  كضريح القديس بهنام الذي يحظى بمكانة خاصة لدى الحجاج في  العراق.
 وقد  تم إحياء هذا الضريح من رماد بفضل العمال المسيحيين وعدد من الرهبان والكهنة والأخويات في العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 ديسمبر 2017)

*رسالة البطريرك ساكو بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد: العراق نحو مرحلة جديدة فلنشق معا طريق الرجاء*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 في عيد الميلاد رتل الملائكة: "الـمَجدُ  للهِ في العُلى! وعلى الأرض السَّلامُ والرجاء الصالح لبني البشر" (لوقا  2/14). انه عنوان مشروع حقيقي طويل الأمد، تجسد في السيد المسيح ويتطلب أن  يتجسد في قلب كلِّ إنسانٍ لكي يعمَّ السلامُ في العالم. هذا المشرع السماوي  هو الأمل الوحيد للخروج من حالة القلق والخوف التي يعيشها الناس بسبب  الحروب والإرهاب والاقتصاد المتردي والسباق إلى التسلح الفتاك.
 1- رجاء العراقيين
 بعد إعلان النصر على تنظيم داعش الإرهابي  وإنهاء سيطرته على الموصل ومدن عراقية أخرى منذ حزيران 2014، وتطهير جميع  الأراضي،  رجاء العراقيين هو أن  يشكِّل هذا النصر العظيم خطوة قوية إلى  الأمام في بسط الأمن والاستقرار، ومعالجة التداعيّات التي أثّرت على  الأوضاع العامّة، وعودة الأمور إلى مسارها الصحيح  من خلال توطيد أسس  المواطنة الحقّة وحلّ القضايا العالقة سلمياً كـ "ملف كوردستان"، والقضاء  على الفساد والطائفية المتفشية، وإجراء إصلاحات تشريعية وسياسية واجتماعية  وتعليمية وتربوية واقتصادية جذرية، فضلاً عن  إجراء الانتخابات بموعدها.
 هذا الرجاء سيعمق قناعة العراقيين بالمستقبل، ويعزز ثقتهم بالدولة،  ويوحدهم على مختلف انتماءاتهم تحت خيمة وطنية واحدة، خصوصاً إذا تم إعمار  البلدات المحررة وعاد المهجرون إلى ديارهم. انه التحدي الأكبر والرهان  لتحقيق المرحلة الجديدة وفق مبادئ أساسية عامة.
 2- رجاء المسيحيين
 تحرير المناطق المسيحية علامة الرجاء  للمسيحيين، بالرغم من هجرة ما يقارب نصف عددهم (الذي كان يربو على المليون  ونصف قبل 2003) بسبب التمييز والتهديد والخطف وطرد داعش إياهم من بيوتهم في  بلدات سهل نينوى. وعليه يتوجب على الدولة وهي الأم الحاضنة للجميع ان تعمل  بجد على عودتهم إلى بيوتهم وممتلكاتهم، والحفاظ على حقوقهم كمواطنين  أصيلين (المواطنة الكاملة)، والاعتراف بثقافتهم وحضارتهم وتراثهم كجزء  أساسي من تاريخ العراق، والتصدي لأي تغيير ديمغرافي في مناطقهم الجغرافية  التاريخية. لكن على المسيحيين أيضاً أن يتعلموا الدروس من الماضي وينزعوا  عنهم الخوف والنظرة التشاؤمية والمصالح الشخصية التي تقسِّمهم، ويبلوروا  رؤيتهم ويوحِّدوا صفَّهم وموقفهم ويتماسكوا لكي يحافظوا على وجودهم ودورهم  في الشأن العام والعملية السياسية بشراكة وطنية حقيقية بعيدة عن التبعية  والوصاية، ويبنوا وطنهم ومستقبلهم يدًا بيد مع إخوتهم المسلمين، لان  المستقبل لا يستقيم ولا العيش المشترك إلا معًا. قوتنا في نسيجنا الوطني  المتعدد، فلنشق معاً طريق الرجاء. كما على المسيحيين ان يتواصلوا مع  مواطنيهم ومع الكنيسة التي احتضنتهم في محنتهم، وساهمت الى حدٍّ كبير في  التفات المجتمع الدولي إلى حالهم.  وهي اليوم تشد على أياديهم وتشجعهم على  التمسك برجائهم والعودة إلى بلداتهم. فهذه البلاد بلادنا وسنبقى فيها.
 3- دور الكنيسة
 وفي الشأن الكنسي الداخلي، على الكنيسة في  العراق أن تقرأ علامات الأزمنة، وتجدد التزامها بالإنجيل، أي بالعودة إلى  تعاليم المسيح، كما يدعو دائما البابا فرنسيس بتعميق العلاقة الروحية  بعيداً عن النزعة إلى السلطة والمال، وان تقوم بمبادرات حقيقية نحو الوحدة،  وأنجَلة مجتمعها، وتأوين خطابها الديني بحيث يتخطى النمط التقليدي الشكلي  ليأتي خطاباً مفهوماً ومؤثراً.  وان تسير على خطى المسيح تجاه الأشخاص  المهجرين والمعوزين والمرضى وتقدّم لهم العناية الممكنة. كما عليها إشراك  العلمانيين على نطاق أوسع في المسؤوليات من خلال المجالس الراعوية  والخورنية وجماعات الخدمة، العلمانيون أعضاء وشركاء في الكنيسة بحكم  معموديتهم وكهنوتهم الملوكي.
 ومع المسلمين ينبغي فتح حوار صادق لمعرفة  وتفهم حقيقة كل طرف والاعتراف به وتقبِّله وخصوصا ان مجمع الفاتيكان الثاني  1965 قد مهَّد الطريق لهذا الحوار حين صرّح: "أن الكنيسة تنظر بعين  الاحترام إلى المسلمين الذين يعبدون الله الواحد، الحيّ القيّوم، الرّحمن  القدير خالق السّماء والأرض…" (تصريح حول علاقة الكنيسة مع الديانة  الإسلامية … بند 3). هذا الحوار ينبغي  أن يتخطى الشكليات ويعمل جاهدا مع  كل ذوي الإرادة الطيبة من اجل استتباب الأمن والسلام وإشاعة قيم التسامح  والعدالة والحرية والكرامة للجميع.
 وفي الختام أدعو المسيحيين في هذه الأيام  المتميزة إلى وقفة تضامن مع الشعب الفلسطيني الذي يعاني منذ سبعين سنة من  الظلم والتهجير، كما ادعوهم الى الصلاة من اجل ان تبقى القدس مدينة مقدسة  للمسيحيين والمسلمين واليهود .

 كل عام والعراقيون جميعاً بخير
 بغداد 19/12/2017


----------



## paul iraqe (20 ديسمبر 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يستقبل القائم بأعمال السفارة البابوية في لبنان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 مساء يوم الثلاثاء 19 كانون الأول 2017،  استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، المونسنيور إيفان سانتوس القائم بأعمال السفارة  البابوية في لبنان، وذلك في الكرسي البطريركي في المتحف – بيروت.
     خلال اللقاء، قدّم المونسنيور سانتوس  التهاني القلبية لغبطته وللكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية بمناسبة عيد ميلاد  الرب يسوع بالجسد وحلول العام الجديد، سائلاً الله أن يعيد هذه المناسبات  المباركة على غبطته والكنيسة السريانية بالخير والبركات.
     كما هنّأ المونسنيور سانتوس غبطتَه  بمناسبة عيد مار اغناطيوس الأنطاكي شفيع الكرسي البطريركي، متمنّياً له  الصحة والعافية والعمر المديد.
     وشكر غبطته المونسنيور سانتوس، مبادلاً إيّاه المعايدة والتمنّيات أن يكون العام الجديد عام سلام واستقرار في الشرق والعالم.
     وتطرّق الحديث إلى شؤون كنسية، فضلاً عن الأوضاع الراهنة في الشرق الأوسط.
     وقد حضر اللقاء الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد للطلاب الإكليريكيين في دير سيّدة النجاة – الشرفة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء يوم  الأربعاء 13 كانون الأول 2017، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس  يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي  بمناسبة حلول زمن عيد ميلاد الرب يسوع بالجسد، وذلك في كابيلا إكليريكية  دير سيّدة النجاة – الشرفة، درعون – حريصا، بمشاركة كهنة الإكليريكية  وطلابها.
     بعد الإنجيل المقدس، ارتجل غبطة أبينا  البطريرك موعظة روحية، أعرب فيها عن فرحه وسروره بلقائه أبناءه الروحيين  الطلاب الإكليريكيين وهم يسيرون على درب التلمذة للرب يسوع، خاصةً في خضمّ  الإستعداد للإحتفال بعيد ميلاد الرب يسوع بالجسد.
     ونوّه غبطته إلى أهمّية عيش ثمار  الروح القدس في حياتنا اليومية، وبخاصة المحبّة والفرح والسلام، فهذه  الفضائل هي حاجة لجميع الذين يعدّون أنفسهم لاتّباع الرب يسوع في طريق  الكهنوت الخدمي، رغم ما تعيشه عائلاتنا وبلادنا ومنطقتنا المشرقية التي  تهتزّ بما يحدث فيها من زلازل الآلام والإضطهادات، وما ينتج عنها من نزوح  قسري.
     وشدّد غبطته على أهمّية نيل نعمة الرب  كي نستطيع إكمال رسالتنا وعلاقتنا بالرب يسوع الذي يريدنا أن نكون أصحاب  قرار، إذ "من يضع يده على المحراث ويلتفت إلى الوراء لا يصلح لملكوت  السماوات"، مؤكّداً على الطلاب الإكليريكيين أن يكونوا على مثال الرسل  والتلاميذ، سيّما يوحنّا المعمدان في ذكرى أسبوع ميلاده، وهو الصوت الصارخ  في البرّية والناطق بالحق مهيّئاً الطريق أمام الرب.
     وتوجّه غبطته بالتهنئة بعيد الميلاد  المجيد إلى الكهنة والطلاب الإكليريكيين وعائلاتهم ورعاياهم وأبرشياتهم،  داعياً لهم بأزمنة مجيدة ملؤها الخير والبركة، ومصلّياً من أجل السلام  والأمان في الشرق والعالم.
     وفي ختام القداس، منح غبطة أبينا  البطريرك بركته الرسولية عربون محبّته الأبوية، إلى الكهنة والطلاب  الإكليريكيين، متمنّياً لهم ميلاداً مجيداً وعاماً جديداً مباركاً.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*بالصور .. قناة عشتار الفضائية تحتفل بدخولها عامها الـ (13)*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*تهنئة من شبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية الى المكون الوطني العراقي المسيحي بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد والسنة الميلادية الجديدة 2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  - نتطلع الى التواصل بين كل العراقيين من اجل المساواة والعدل وتعزيز الحرية والاستقرار والتنمية.
 تبعث شبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية بخالص  التهاني والمشاركة الوجدانية الى المكون العراقي المسيحي الوطني الاصيل،  والى كل العراقيين بمناسبة اطلالة اعياد الميلاد المجيدة والسنة الميلادية  الجديدة 2018، أملين ان تكون هذه المناسبة فاتحة عمل ونشاطات ومواقف من اجل  نبذ الكراهية وتعزيز مبادئ الاخوة التي نادى بها السيد المسيح له كل المجد  في السلام والمحبة والتضامن والصفح والتأسيس لعلاقات انسانية تحكمها القيم  الصحيحة والجسور المشتركة مع الاديان الاخرى.
 إن شبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية اذ تبارك  للمكون المسيحي العراقي بهذه المناسبة، فهي تتطلع ان يكون العام الميلادي  الجديد عام سلام واستقرار وتنمية من اجل كل العراقيين، وان تكون العلاقات  بينهم على اساس المساواة والعدل وحماية الهويات بعيدا عن سياسات الاحتواء  والعزل التي تعرضت وتتعرض لها الاقليات العراقية وما أصابها من ويلات كثيرة  على ايدي الارهابيين في جرائم ابادة جماعية وجرائم ضد الانسانية.
 وبالمناسبة الميلادية ايضا نتطلع في شبكة  تحالف الاقليات العراقية الى التواصل مع المكون المسيحي العراقي في دعم  قضاياه وصيانة هويته الدينية والتراثية، وتعزيز الحرية والاستقرار والتنمية  ضمن الشراكة الوطنية التي تجمع كل العراقيين.
 مجلس ادارة
 شبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية

​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تهنئ بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد المجيد والسنة الميلادية الجديدة 2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المجد لله في العلى وعلى الارض السلام وللناس المسرة"
 - مجلس ادارة المنظمة واعضاء الهيئة العامة يؤكدون عزمهم الدائم من اجل السلام ونصرة المظلومين والمضطهدين والمهمشين.
 - ليكن عام 2018 عام تحقيق العدالة واكمال تعويض الضحايا ونشر ثقافة الاخوة والتضامن ونبذ الكراهية.
 بمناسبة اطلالة اعياد الميلاد المجيدة  والسنة الميلادية الجديدة 2018، تبعث منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان بخالص  وأنقى التهاني الى المسيحيين العراقيين والى كل المسيحيين في العالم  متوسمين أن هذه الاطلالة المباركة خطوة خير وسلام وأمن وتضامن بين كل  المكونات العراقية وسنة جديدة خير وأمان للجميع تحمل مبادئ ومعاني هذه  المناسبة قوة انتصار وقيمة وطنية لتضميد الجروح العراقية التي ما زالت  مفتوحة بسبب نزعات الكراهية، وتتمثل الآن بالكثير من الانتهاكات والخروقات  الحقوقية المؤدية الى غضب الشارع العراقي المتظاهر في اكثر من منطقة، وكذلك  ما يعانيه العدد الكبير من النازحين العراقيين الذين لم تتوفر لهم حتى  فرصة العودة الى مناطقهم وبيوتهم. وايضا ما يعانيه العائدون الذين رجعوا  الى مدنهم وبلداتهم وقراهم المدمرة بسبب داعش وهم الآن في زحمة الانتظار من  اجل تلبية حاجاتهم الحياتية اليومية في الخدمات والاعمار وانصاف حقوقهم  بالاقتصاص من الارهابيين الذين ارتكبوا بحقهم أبشع جرائم الابادة الجماعية  والجرائم ضد الانسانية.
 ومن الواجب ايضا ونحن نعيش اعياد الميلاد  وما يحمل من معاني العدالة أن نتطلع الى اجراءات عادلة لتعويض هؤلاء  المواطنين العراقيين الذين خسروا ممتلكاتهم ومقتنياتهم الثمينة من خلال  السلب والنهب والتدمير الذي ارتكبوه الدواعش ضدهم لانهم مختلفون دينيا.
 أن منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، مجلس  ادارتها واعضاء هيئتها العامة وهم يعيشون افراح الميلاد المجيد ، فأنهم  يؤكدون مجددا أن يضعوا كل امكاناتهم التطوعية لخدمة البرنامج الاغاثي  والحقوقي من اجل المظلومين والمهمشين والمضطهدين اينما كانوا على امتداد  خريطة العراق، ومثلما كانت وما زالت حمورابي فلا حدود تعيقها من الوصول الى  جميع العراقيين الذين هم بحاجة الى الرعاية الانسانية بغض النظر عن  هوياتهم وانتماءاتهم ، وهي تجد بأن عام 2018 بكل ما يحمل من مؤشرات للعمل  الانساني المطلوب سيكون بالنسبة للمنظمة عام المزيد من الجهد والمثابرة  والدعم والمواصلة التضامنية مع نظيراتها من المنظمات غير الحكومية، وايضا  مع المؤسسات الحكومية حسب الاختصاص بالاضافة الى المنظمات الدولية  والاجنبية المعنية بالشؤون الاغاثية والحقوقية خاصة مع اعتماد الامم  المتحدة هذا العام عاما للحقوق الانسانية.
 تبارك العام الجديد بالمسرات والعمل الطيب والروح التضامنية في اجواء الميلاد المبارك على جميع البشر.

 منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان
                 23/12/2017


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*المديرية العامة لشؤون المسيحيين في حكومة اقليم كوردستان تهنيء بمناسبة عيد الميلاد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بمناسبة  حلول عيد ميلاد سيدنا المسيح  وأعياد رأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة تتقدم المديرية العامة لشؤون المسيحيين  في حكومة اقليم كوردستان اليكم بأسمى أيات التهاني والتبريكات بهذه  المناسبة العزيزة متمنين لكم دوام الصحة والموفقية وتحقيق جميع أمانيكم  أنتم وعوائلكم .. رافعين دعواتنا الى الله أن يكون هذا العيد عيد خير وأمان  وسلام وأطمئنان على شعبنا بكل اطيافه الدينية والقومية وأن يعم الامان  والحب والسلام بكافة أرجاء المعمورة وان يكون عيد الميلاد المجيد و رأس  السنة الجديدة 2018. سنة السلام والامان والافراح والمسرات، وتحقيق  الامنيات .
 وبهذه المناسبة أؤكد على أهمية التعايش الأخوي والتسامح الديني في بلدنا العزيز، وأن نضع خدمة المسيحيين ضمن أولويات مهامنا.

 وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير
 خالد جمال البير
 المدير العام لشؤون المسيحيين في حكومة اقليم كوردستان


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور بلدة كرمليس ويتفقد أحوال العائلات العائدة اليها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زار بعد ظهر السبت 23 كانون الأول2017  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار شليمون  وردوني، بلدة كرمليس وتفقد أحوال العائلات العائدة اليها (وقد بلغ عددهم  حالياً 300 عائلة) وسير عملية اصلاح البيوت المتضررة ليعود كل مهجَّري  البلدة.
 كما اطَّلع على ترميم كنيسة البلدة وفي  الختام صلى صلاة المساء (الرمش) مع جمع المؤمنين من أهالي البلدة وبمشاركة  سيادة المطران يوحنا بطرس موشي، رئيس أساقفة الموصل للسريان الكاثوليك، ثم  عاد الى أربيل.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*رسالة عيد الميلاد المجيد 2017 لغبطة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 إلى إخوتنا الأجلاء رؤساء الأساقفة والأساقفة الجزيلي الإحترام
 وأولادنا الخوارنة والكهنة والشمامسة والرهبان والراهبات الأفاضل
 وجميع أبنائنا وبناتنا المؤمنين المبارَكين بالرب
 اللائذين بالكرسي البطريركي الأنطاكي في لبنان وبلاد الشرق وعالم الإنتشار
  نهديكم البركة الرسولية والمحبّة والدعاء والسلام بالرب يسوع، ملتمسين لكم فيض النِّعَم والبركات:
  "والكلمة صار بشراً، فسكن بيننا" (يوحنّا 1: 14)


مقدّمة
     في مستهلّ رسالتنا، ونحن نتطلّع معاً  نحو النور الذي شعّ في المذود في بيت لحم، لنعيّد أعجوبة الحبّ الإلهي،  بتجسّد كلمة الله في أحشاء مريم البتول، يطيب لنا أن نقدّم التهاني القلبية  لكم جميعاً، أيّها الإخوة والأبناء الأعزّاء في لبنان وبلاد الشرق وعالم  الإنتشار، بهذا العيد المجيد، عيد انتصار النور على الظلمة، والإتّفاق على  الخصام، والسلام على الحرب، والمحبّة على البغض والحقد. ومعكم نضرع إلى  الطفل الإلهي، أن يفيض ميلاده العجيب بيننا بالنِّعم والخيرات والبركات،  فيضيء نوره وسط ظلمات حياتنا سلاماً وبهجةً ورجاءً، وتبتهج بضيائه قلوبنا  وعائلاتنا ومجتمعاتنا وأوطاننا، وبخاصة في شرقنا الغالي حيث الحروب والمآسي  والنزاعات.



الميلاد: تأنّس كلمة الله
     "والكلمة صار بشراً، فسكن بيننا،  فرأينا مجده، مجداً من لدن الآب لابنٍ وحيد، ملؤه النعمة والحق" (يو 1:  14). بميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح، يصبح الله إنساناً، ويسكن بين البشر، ليؤلّه  الإنسان. إنه الحدث الأعظم والأبهى في تاريخ البشر وتاريخ الخلاص، على حدّ  تعبير يوحنّا الرسول في إنجيله.
     في العهد القديم، لم تكن كلمة الله  رسالةً يدركها العقل وتُوجَّه إلى البشر فحسب، بل هي حقيقة ديناميكية وقوّة  تحقِّق الإنجازات التي يقصدها الله. في سفر التكوين، تمّ الخلق بالكلمة:  "وقال الله ليكن... لتكن..." (تكوين 1)."لم تسقط كلمة واحدة من جميع كلمات  الخير والأقوال الصالحة التي تكلّم الرب بها" (يشوع بن نون 21: 45) و (1  ملوك 8: 56).
     وفي أثناء إبرام العهد في جبل سيناء،  سلّم موسى الشعبَ من قِبَل الله ميثاقاً دينياً وأخلاقياً يتلخّص في "عشر  كلمات" هي الوصايا العشر (خروج 20: 1-17) و (تثنية 5: 6-22). وهذا التصريح  بوحدانية الله، المقترن بإعلان مطالبه الأساسية، شكّل أحد العناصر الأساسية  التي أتاحت لإسرائيل أن يدرك أنّ "الله يتكلّم". 
     "فلمّا تمّ ملء الزمان، أرسل الله  ابنه مولوداً لامرأة، مولوداً في حكم الشريعة، ليفتدي الذين هم في حكم  الشريعة، فننال التبنّي" (غلا 4: 4-5). في سرّ التجسّد، ميلاد الطفل  الأعجوبة يسوع الذي تمّ في "ملء الزمان"، تحقّق الخلاص والفداء للبشر  أجمعين، فكلمة الله صار بشراً، وأشرق مجد الله، وحلّ السلام على الأرض،  واستقرّ الرجاء في القلوب، وحظي البشر بنعمة البنوّة لله.
     وبميلاده انبلج النور الإلهي في ظلمة  العالم، ووهب الحياة للبشرية من خلال البشرى التي أعلنها الملاك لرعاة بيت  لحم، حيث سُمعت أناشيد ليتورجية السماء التي تَردّد صداها في ليتورجية  الأرض. أُحصي ابن الله في سجلات البشر، لكي يُحصي جميع الناس المؤمنين به  في سجلّ الخلاص الأبدي. وُلد في بساطة المذود وفقره، ليؤسّس في العالم نهج  التواضع والبساطة والغنى بالله.
     يجود آباؤنا السريان في تأمّلهم ميلاد  الكلمة الإلهي: «ـ«ـ½ـکـ’ـڑـ³ـگ ـ ـ—ـ°ـک ـ©ـ³ـ ـ³ـگ ـ•ـ°ـ—ـکـ³ـگ ـ“ـ½ـکـ«ـ،ـ³ـگـ† ـکـ°ـ ـ،ـ¶ـ ـ°ـ¬ ـھـ³ـ،ـ³ـگ  ـ•ـ°ـ—ـکـ³ـگ ـ¦ـ°ـ“ج£ـھـ³ـگ»، وترجمته: "المجد لذاك الصوتالذي أضحى جسماً، ولكلمة  العليّ الذي صار جسداً".



الميلاد تبادُلٌ عجيبٌ بين الله الكلمة والبشر
     في الميلاد، يصبح الإله المتجسّد  بشراً، يهبنا ألوهيته، ونحن بشخص مريم ويوسف نبادله بشريتنا. وهبَتْه الأرض  مغارة، وهو منحها كنيسةً ومائدة خلاص. الأمبراطورية الرومانية أعدّت له  شعباً محصيّاً وأرضاً موحَّدة وسلاماً شاملاً، وهو أعطاها مملكةً سماويةً  تهب ممالك الأرض سيادة الحق وكرامة العدل وقدسية الإنسان. قدّم له الرعاة  حملاً من ماشيتهم، وهو وهبنا ذاته حملاً فصحياً. المجوس قدّموا له رموزاً،  وهو منحنا النبوءة والكهنوت والملوكية. وفي الخلاصة إنّ "الإله صار إنساناً  ليؤلّه الإنسان"، على حدّ تعبير القديس أمبروسيوس. والقديس البابا لاون  الكبير يشير إلى أنّ "الإبن الوحيد ولدَنا بميلاده أبناءً لله، فلم يعُد  كلّ واحدٍ منّا فقط من نسل أبيه بحسب الجسد، بل أيضاً وخاصّةً من نسل  المخلِّص الذي صار بشراً".
     لقد وُلد الطفل الإلهي يسوع من مريم  البتول، التي حبلت به بقوّة الروح القدس، وهو سيخلّص الجنس البشري: "وُلد  لكم اليوم مخلّص في مدينة داود، وهو المسيح الرب" (لو 2: 11). وأنشد  الملائكة لتحقيق مجد الله المكتوم منذ الدهور، والرجاء في قلوب البشر،  والسلام على الأرض. المسيح المولود هو المخلّص الوحيد، ورجاء الشعوب، وسلام  القلوب والأمم.
     وها هو القديس مار يعقوب السروجي  يعبّر عن تجسّد كلمة الله الذي صار بشراً، فيقول: «ـ«ـ½ـکـ’ـڑـ³ـگ ـ ـ°ـگـ’ـ³ـگ ـ•ـ«ـ°ـ•ـ°ـھ  ـ،ـ¶ـ ـ¬ـ¶ـ— ـکـ°ـ—ـکـ³ـگ ـ’ـ¶ـ£ـھـ³ـگـ† ـکـ£ـ¶ـ“ـ•ـ¬ـ³ـگ ـ ـ°ـ’ـھـ³ـگ ـ•ـ ـ³ـگ ـ،ـ¶ـ£ـ¬ـ°ـ‌ـ°ـں ـکـگـ½ـکـھـ‌ـ³ـگ ـ£ـ°ـ‌ـںـ¶ـ—ـ†  ـ¬ـ°ـکـ•ـ؛ـ‌ ـ ـھـ½ـکـڑـ³ـگ ـ•ـ°ـ’ـ¦ـ½ـکـ، ـ¥ـ؛ـ‌ـھجˆـ¶ـگ ـ«ـ½ـکـ’ـڑـ³ـگ ـگـ°ـ™ـ؛ـ‌ـ¥ـ† ـکـ°ـ©ـ¥ـ°ـک ـکـ¶ـگـ،ـ°ـھـک ـ«ـ½ـکـ’ـڑـ³ـگ  ـ’ـھـ°ـکـ،ـ³ـگ ـ«ـ ـ³ـ،ـ³ـگ ـ’ـ¥ـ½ـکـ،ـ©ـ³ـگ».وترجمته: "المجد للآب الذي أرسل كلمته فصار  بشراً، السجود للإبن الذي لا يُحَدّ وقد حدّه المذود، الشكر للروح الذي  حرّك المجد بفم الملائكة، فهتفوا قائلين المجد في العلى والسلام في العمق".



الميلاد إدراكٌ لمحبّة الله الكلمة للبشرية
     الكلمة صار بشراً، لكي ندرك محبّة  الله، فبالميلاد ظهرت لنا محبّة الله الذي يريدنا أن نحيا بكلمته المتجسّد،  وبه نصبح أبناءً لله، وإخوةً بعضنا لبعض، إذ أراد أنّ المؤمن به لا يهلك،  بل ينال الحياة الأبدية (يو3: 16). شاء الله أن يجعلنا شركاء في طبيعته  الإلهية، ابن الله صار ابن الإنسان، بحيث أنّ "الإنسان، بدخوله في شركة مع  الكلمة – الإبن، يصبح ابن الله"، بحسب تعبير القديس إيريناوس. و"ابن الله  صار إنساناً لكي نستطيع أن نصبح الله"، كما يقول القديس أثناسيوس. والقديس  توما الأكويني يقول: "أصبح الله إنساناً لكي يجعل البشر آلهة".
     وُلد يسوع إنساناً، آخذاً الطبيعة  البشرية وهو الإله، في البساطة والفقر، في مذود حقير وعائلة فقيرة، وكان  الرعاة أوّل شهود هذا الحدث العظيم. فيسوع الطفل هو المثال الحقيقي والقدوة  ومنبع كلّ غنى. في الميلاد، خالقُ الإنسان يصبح إنساناً مولوداً من عذراء،  نحن أصبحنا شركاء في ألوهية المسيح الذي واضع نفسه ليشاركنا في بشريتنا  (التعليم المسيحي للكنيسة الكاثوليكية 526).
     الطفل الإلهي هو المخلّص المولود،  كلمة الله، الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث الأقدس الذي "صار بشراً وسكن بيننا"  (يو1: 14). إنه "الإبن الذي كلّمنا به الله في آخر الأيّام، والذي به أنشأ  العالمين وجعله وارثاً لكلّ شيء. وهو شعاع مجد الله، وصورة جوهره، وضابط  الكلّ بكلمة قدرته" (عبرا 1: 1-3).
     في قانون الإيمان نردّد: "من أجلنا  نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا، نزل (يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد) من السماء  وتجسّد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء وصار إنساناً". هدف الرب يسوع أن  يخلّصنا مصالحاً إيّانا مع الله، الذي أحبّنا، فأرسل ابنه كفّارةً عن  خطايانا.
     هذا كلّه دفع برعاة بيت لحم أن  يغادروا المغارة عائدين إلى حقولهم ومواشيهم "وهم يمجّدون الله ويسبّحونه  على كلّ ما سمعوا ورأوا كما قيل لهم من الملاك" (لو2: 20). لقد منحهم الله –  الكلمة الذي صار جسداً معنىً لوجودهم وحياتهم، فبدون الله الكلمة لا معنى  ولا جدوى للحياة.



صدى الميلاد في عالمنا اليوم
     وُلد المسيح في مذود ليخلّص العالم،  تواضع الخالق ليعلّمنا التواضع والبساطة، ولكن حين ننظر إلى الأحداث  المفجعة حولنا، وما تمرّ به أوطاننا الحبيبة في لبنان وسوريا، مروراً  بالعراق والأراضي المقدسة ومصر، نجد أنّ الرجاء قد غاب عن العديد من  الأفراد والشعوب في عالمنا اليوم. فالحروب والدمار تعمّ منطقتنا، ولا يبقى  لنا سوى الرجاء في السلام الآتي مع ملك السلام، السلام الحقيقي، السلام  لشعوبنا وبلداننا. ونصلّي كي تعرف أرضنا الأمن شرطاً أساسياً لتقدُّم  لشعوبها، فتتوقّف الحروب والصراعات التي تعصف بها منذ عشرات السنوات، وتعرف  أوطاننا الأمان وشعوبنا الطمأنينة، ونعيش مع إخوتنا وشركائنا في الأوطان  بالألفة والمحبّة التي جاء ملك السلام ربّنا يسوع المسيح مبشّراً بها، في  كنف حكّام عادلين أمناء على مصالح شعوبهم، غير مرتهَنين لسياساتٍ ومشاريع  لا تجلب سوى الدمار وعدم الإستقرار.
     إنّ وطننا الغالي لبنان لا يزال يرزح  تحت وطأة أوضاعٍ اقتصاديةٍ متردّيةٍ تثقل كاهل المواطنين اللبنانيين،  إضافةً إلى العبء المتفاقم بسبب وجود نحو مليوني نازح على أرضه، لكنّنا نرى  في هذه الظلمة فسحةَ أملٍ تضيء لنا للمستقبل كالنجمة التي أضاءت طريق  المجوس نحو الرب يسوع. فوطننا تحرّر في الصيف المنصرم بقوّة جيشه البطل من  الإرهابيين الذين كانوا يحتلّون جزءاً من أرضه ويتعدّون على سيادته ويثيرون  الرعب في نفوس المواطنين. كما أنّ توحُّد اللبنانيين خلف رئيس الجمهورية  وتخطّيهم الأزمة الأخيرة أثبت مرةً جديدةً أنّ وطننا رسالة، رسالة حرّية  وتعدّدية للشرق والغرب، ونحن نطالب القيّمين على شؤون الوطن ألا ينسوا أنّ  هذه الرسالة التي يشكّلها لبنان تبقى ناقصةً ما دام المكّون السرياني  الشريك في تأسيس هذا الوطن مهمّش الحقوق، ومستبعَداً من تمثيله في الندوة  البرلمانية والوزارة، وغير ممثَّلٍ كما يجب في الإدارات الرسمية ووظائف  الفئة الأولى، وهو الزاخر بالطاقات الخيّرة والمستحقّة من شبابه وشابّاته  المؤمنين بلبنان والملتزمين صون حقوقه والدفاع عن استقلاله وحرّيته.
     أمّا سوريا الجريحة، ولأنّ الميلاد  زمن الرجاء والأمل، نصلّي كما صلّينا ودعونا في السنوات السابقة كي يتوقّف  العابثون بمواطنيها وأرضها وحضارتها عن بثّ الكراهية وتأليب المتآمرين على  أمنها واستقرارها. لقد قُتل الآلاف وتهجّر الملايين، وتهدّمت البُنى  التحتية بفعل الصراعات المجرمة التي تستمرّ منذ  العام 2011. وإنّنا إذ  نهنّئ الشعب السوري وحكومته بالإنجازات التي تمّت، في دحر الإرهابيين  وتوحيد البلاد وإحلال الأمن في المناطق المحرَّرة، نضرع إلى الرب لتثمر  الجهود الخيّرة التي تُبذَل، وتصل المؤتمرات واللقاءات التي تُعقَد، إلى  إنهاء الحرب وإعادة الوحدة إلى الشعب السوري الحبيب التوّاق إلى السلام  والأمان وإعادة البناء في الحجر والبشر، لتولد سوريا واحدة لجميع السوريين.
     وإلى العراق الحبيب، نتوجّه في عيد  ميلاد الربّ يسوع، ونحن نرى أرض الرافدين وقد تحرّرت من التنظيمات  الإرهابية، فنفرح ونحن نسمع أجراس كنائسنا في سهل نينوى وإقليم كوردستان  وكلّ العراق، مبشّرةً بولادة المخلّص وبخلاصها من التكفيريين والمجرمين.  إنّنا ندعو الحكومة المركزية وحكومة الإقليم والمجتمع الدولي إلى إرساء  الأمن والسلام في العراق، وإلى العمل الجدّي لتشجيع من هاجر ونزح كي يعود  إلى أرض الآباء والأجداد، حراً، آمناً، محترماً، في وطنٍ متّحدٍ، وتحت  رعاية الدولة وسلطتها.
     وإلى الأراضي المقدسة، نتوجّه مصلّين  إلى طفل السلام كي يحلّ السلام في أرض السلام، خاصةً في ظلّ التطوّرات  الأخيرة، سائلين الرب ألا تؤدّي إلى مزيد من المآسي والويلات بحق أبنائنا  الموجودين في الأراضي المقدسة. فبالحكمة والتروّي تبقى القدس مدينةً للسلام  والبناء لا مدينةً للحرب والدمار.
     وإلى مصر، نسأل الرب يسوع أن ينشر  أمنه وسلامه في ربوعها، وأن يحيا مواطنوها بالمحبّة والوئام، ويتعاضدوا من  أجل ازدهار وطنهم، مهما اختلفت انتماءاتهم وتوجّهاتهم.
     وإنّنا نجدّد المطالبة بالإفراج عن  جميع المخطوفين، من رجال دين ومدنيين وعسكريين، وبخاصة مطراني حلب مار  غريغوريوس يوحنّا ابراهيم وبولس اليازجي، والكهنة باولو داللوليو، واسحق  محفوض، وميشال كيّال. كما نضرع إلى الطفل الإلهي أن يتغمّد جميع الشهداء  برحمته الواسعة، ويمنّ على الجرحى بالشفاء العاجل، ويعزّي كلّ مفجوعٍ بفقد  عزيز.
     قلوبنا وأفكارنا تتوجّه بصورة خاصة  إلى أبنائنا الذين يكابدون آلام الإقتلاع والنزوح والهجرة، من العراق  وسوريا، إلى لبنان والأردن وتركيا، وإلى ما وراء البحار والمحيطات، مؤكّدين  لهم تضامننا الأبوي واستعدادنا الدائم لتأمين حاجاتهم ومساعدتهم بكلّ  الإمكانات المتاحة.
     وها هو قداسة البابا فرنسيسيشدّد في  رسالته لمناسبة اليوم العالمي للسلام للعام 2018، بعنوان "مهاجرون ولاجئون:  رجال ونساء يبحثون عن السلام"، على ضرورة "أن نعانق بروحٍ من الرحمة جميعَ  الأشخاص الهاربين من الحروب والمجاعات، ومن يُرغَمون على ترك أرضهم بسبب  التمييز والإضطهادات والفقر".
     وإنّنا نتوجّه بشكلٍ خاص إلى العائلات  التي تعاني الحزن لفقدان أحد أفرادها،وجميع الذين يغيب عنهم فرح العيد، من  فقراء ومعوَزين ومهمَّشين ومستضعَفين، سائلين لهم فيض النِّعَم والبركات  والتعزيات السماوية.
     ويسرّنا أن نتوجّه بأطيب التهاني  الأبوية بمناسبة عيد ميلاد ربّنا يسوع المسيح بالجسد إلى جميع إخوتنا  وأبنائنا وبناتنا السريان في لبنان وسوريا والعراق والأراضي المقدّسة  والأردن ومصر وتركيا وأوروبا وأميركا وأستراليا. نحثّهم جميعاً على التمسّك  بالإيمان بالرب يسوع، والتعلّق بكنيستهم وأوطانهم والإخلاص لها، حتى  يكونوا على الدوام شهوداً لنور الميلاد وسلامه أينما حلّوا.



حدثان هامّان ينتظران كنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية في العام المقبل 2018
     ستعقد كنيستنا السريانية اللقاء  العالمي الأوّل للشباب السرياني الكاثوليكي، وهو لقاء يجمع الشبّان  والشابّات من كنيستنا السريانية في جميع الأبرشيات والرعايا والإرساليات في  العالم، بعنوان "تعالَ وانظر"، وذلك في لبنان، في الفترة الممتدّة من 17  حتّى 22 تمّوز 2018.
     إنّنا نشجّع جميع أبنائنا وبناتنا من  عمر 18 حتّى 35 سنة من جميع أنحاء العالم، على المشاركة في هذا اللقاء  التاريخي الأوّل من نوعه، فيتعرّفوا على بعضهم وعلى كنيستهم السريانية  ولغتها وتراثها، ويتبادلوا خبرات عيش إيمانهم بالرب يسوع، كلّ واحدٍ بحسب  بيئته ومجتمعه. وسنرسل كلّ التفاصيل والمعلومات الضرورية بخصوص هذا اللقاء  إلى جميع الأبرشيات والرعايا والإرساليات.
     ستُحيي كنيستنا السريانية اليوبيل  الذهبي لرقاد المثلّث الرحمات البطريرك الكردينال مار اغناطيوس جبرائيل  الأوّل تبّوني (1968 – 2018)، في مؤتمر خاص يُعقد في لبنان يومي 28 و29  تمّوز 2018، تكريماً لهذه الشخصية الفذّة التي لعبت دوراً بارزاً في  التاريخ الحديث لكنيستنا. 



خاتمة
     أيّها الرب يسوع، الله – الكلمة، يا  من صرتَ جسداً، فسكنتَ بين البشر، وانتسبتَ إلى الأسرة البشرية، وتضامنتَ  مع كلّ إنسانٍ، مشاركاً إيّاه في قوّته وضعفه، فتُضحي له الفادي والمخلّص.  لقد حقّقتَ الوعود الإلهية بالخلاص، وأظهرتَ لنا أنّ حياة الإنسان مسيرة  قداسةٍ نحو الله، مهما كانت ظروف حياته.
     أنرْ أيّها المسيح، الطفل الإلهي الذي  ولدَتْه البتول عجباً، تاريخَ الشعوب والثقافات، لتهتدي بنورك إلى الحقيقة  والعدالة والمحبّة، فيحيا الناس في شركةٍ مع الله، ويتضامنوا فيما بينهم،  ويبنوا عالماً يعمّه السلام والأمان والمحبّة. فيهتف الجميع ملء الفم  والقلب والروح:
   وُلِدَ المسيح! هللويا!
      وفي الختام، نمنحكم أيّها الإخوة  والأبناء والبنات الروحيون الأعزّاء، بركتنا الرسولية عربون محبّتنا  الأبوية. ولتشملكم جميعاً نعمة الثالوث الأقدس وبركته: الآب والإبن والروح  القدس، الإله الواحد، آمين.
     كلّ عام وأنتم بألف خير.

 صدر عن كرسينا البطريركي في بيروت -لبنان
 في اليوم الحادي والعشرين من شهر كانون الأوّل سنة 2017،
  وهي السنة التاسعة لبطريركيتنا

     اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان
     بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*رسالة عيد الميلاد المجيد 2017 لغبطة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 إلى إخوتنا الأجلاء رؤساء الأساقفة والأساقفة الجزيلي الإحترام
 وأولادنا الخوارنة والكهنة والشمامسة والرهبان والراهبات الأفاضل
 وجميع أبنائنا وبناتنا المؤمنين المبارَكين بالرب
 اللائذين بالكرسي البطريركي الأنطاكي في لبنان وبلاد الشرق وعالم الإنتشار
  نهديكم البركة الرسولية والمحبّة والدعاء والسلام بالرب يسوع، ملتمسين لكم فيض النِّعَم والبركات:
  "والكلمة صار بشراً، فسكن بيننا" (يوحنّا 1: 14)


مقدّمة
     في مستهلّ رسالتنا، ونحن نتطلّع معاً  نحو النور الذي شعّ في المذود في بيت لحم، لنعيّد أعجوبة الحبّ الإلهي،  بتجسّد كلمة الله في أحشاء مريم البتول، يطيب لنا أن نقدّم التهاني القلبية  لكم جميعاً، أيّها الإخوة والأبناء الأعزّاء في لبنان وبلاد الشرق وعالم  الإنتشار، بهذا العيد المجيد، عيد انتصار النور على الظلمة، والإتّفاق على  الخصام، والسلام على الحرب، والمحبّة على البغض والحقد. ومعكم نضرع إلى  الطفل الإلهي، أن يفيض ميلاده العجيب بيننا بالنِّعم والخيرات والبركات،  فيضيء نوره وسط ظلمات حياتنا سلاماً وبهجةً ورجاءً، وتبتهج بضيائه قلوبنا  وعائلاتنا ومجتمعاتنا وأوطاننا، وبخاصة في شرقنا الغالي حيث الحروب والمآسي  والنزاعات.



الميلاد: تأنّس كلمة الله
     "والكلمة صار بشراً، فسكن بيننا،  فرأينا مجده، مجداً من لدن الآب لابنٍ وحيد، ملؤه النعمة والحق" (يو 1:  14). بميلاد الرب يسوع المسيح، يصبح الله إنساناً، ويسكن بين البشر، ليؤلّه  الإنسان. إنه الحدث الأعظم والأبهى في تاريخ البشر وتاريخ الخلاص، على حدّ  تعبير يوحنّا الرسول في إنجيله.
     في العهد القديم، لم تكن كلمة الله  رسالةً يدركها العقل وتُوجَّه إلى البشر فحسب، بل هي حقيقة ديناميكية وقوّة  تحقِّق الإنجازات التي يقصدها الله. في سفر التكوين، تمّ الخلق بالكلمة:  "وقال الله ليكن... لتكن..." (تكوين 1)."لم تسقط كلمة واحدة من جميع كلمات  الخير والأقوال الصالحة التي تكلّم الرب بها" (يشوع بن نون 21: 45) و (1  ملوك 8: 56).
     وفي أثناء إبرام العهد في جبل سيناء،  سلّم موسى الشعبَ من قِبَل الله ميثاقاً دينياً وأخلاقياً يتلخّص في "عشر  كلمات" هي الوصايا العشر (خروج 20: 1-17) و (تثنية 5: 6-22). وهذا التصريح  بوحدانية الله، المقترن بإعلان مطالبه الأساسية، شكّل أحد العناصر الأساسية  التي أتاحت لإسرائيل أن يدرك أنّ "الله يتكلّم". 
     "فلمّا تمّ ملء الزمان، أرسل الله  ابنه مولوداً لامرأة، مولوداً في حكم الشريعة، ليفتدي الذين هم في حكم  الشريعة، فننال التبنّي" (غلا 4: 4-5). في سرّ التجسّد، ميلاد الطفل  الأعجوبة يسوع الذي تمّ في "ملء الزمان"، تحقّق الخلاص والفداء للبشر  أجمعين، فكلمة الله صار بشراً، وأشرق مجد الله، وحلّ السلام على الأرض،  واستقرّ الرجاء في القلوب، وحظي البشر بنعمة البنوّة لله.
     وبميلاده انبلج النور الإلهي في ظلمة  العالم، ووهب الحياة للبشرية من خلال البشرى التي أعلنها الملاك لرعاة بيت  لحم، حيث سُمعت أناشيد ليتورجية السماء التي تَردّد صداها في ليتورجية  الأرض. أُحصي ابن الله في سجلات البشر، لكي يُحصي جميع الناس المؤمنين به  في سجلّ الخلاص الأبدي. وُلد في بساطة المذود وفقره، ليؤسّس في العالم نهج  التواضع والبساطة والغنى بالله.
     يجود آباؤنا السريان في تأمّلهم ميلاد  الكلمة الإلهي: «ܫܽܘܒܚܳܐ ܠܗܰܘ ܩܳܠܳܐ ܕܰܗܘܳܐ ܓܽܘܫܡܳܐ܆ ܘܰܠܡܶܠܰܬ ܪܳܡܳܐ  ܕܰܗܘܳܐ ܦܰܓ̣ܪܳܐ»، وترجمته: "المجد لذاك الصوتالذي أضحى جسماً، ولكلمة  العليّ الذي صار جسداً".



الميلاد تبادُلٌ عجيبٌ بين الله الكلمة والبشر
     في الميلاد، يصبح الإله المتجسّد  بشراً، يهبنا ألوهيته، ونحن بشخص مريم ويوسف نبادله بشريتنا. وهبَتْه الأرض  مغارة، وهو منحها كنيسةً ومائدة خلاص. الأمبراطورية الرومانية أعدّت له  شعباً محصيّاً وأرضاً موحَّدة وسلاماً شاملاً، وهو أعطاها مملكةً سماويةً  تهب ممالك الأرض سيادة الحق وكرامة العدل وقدسية الإنسان. قدّم له الرعاة  حملاً من ماشيتهم، وهو وهبنا ذاته حملاً فصحياً. المجوس قدّموا له رموزاً،  وهو منحنا النبوءة والكهنوت والملوكية. وفي الخلاصة إنّ "الإله صار إنساناً  ليؤلّه الإنسان"، على حدّ تعبير القديس أمبروسيوس. والقديس البابا لاون  الكبير يشير إلى أنّ "الإبن الوحيد ولدَنا بميلاده أبناءً لله، فلم يعُد  كلّ واحدٍ منّا فقط من نسل أبيه بحسب الجسد، بل أيضاً وخاصّةً من نسل  المخلِّص الذي صار بشراً".
     لقد وُلد الطفل الإلهي يسوع من مريم  البتول، التي حبلت به بقوّة الروح القدس، وهو سيخلّص الجنس البشري: "وُلد  لكم اليوم مخلّص في مدينة داود، وهو المسيح الرب" (لو 2: 11). وأنشد  الملائكة لتحقيق مجد الله المكتوم منذ الدهور، والرجاء في قلوب البشر،  والسلام على الأرض. المسيح المولود هو المخلّص الوحيد، ورجاء الشعوب، وسلام  القلوب والأمم.
     وها هو القديس مار يعقوب السروجي  يعبّر عن تجسّد كلمة الله الذي صار بشراً، فيقول: «ܫܽܘܒܚܳܐ ܠܰܐܒܳܐ ܕܫܰܕܰܪ  ܡܶܠܬܶܗ ܘܰܗܘܳܐ ܒܶܣܪܳܐ܆ ܘܣܶܓܕܬܳܐ ܠܰܒܪܳܐ ܕܠܳܐ ܡܶܣܬܰܝܰܟ ܘܐܽܘܪܝܳܐ ܣܰܝܟܶܗ܆  ܬܰܘܕܺܝ ܠܪܽܘܚܳܐ ܕܰܒܦܽܘܡ ܥܺܝܪ̈ܶܐ ܫܽܘܒܚܳܐ ܐܰܙܺܝܥ܆ ܘܰܩܥܰܘ ܘܶܐܡܰܪܘ ܫܽܘܒܚܳܐ  ܒܪܰܘܡܳܐ ܫܠܳܡܳܐ ܒܥܽܘܡܩܳܐ».وترجمته: "المجد للآب الذي أرسل كلمته فصار  بشراً، السجود للإبن الذي لا يُحَدّ وقد حدّه المذود، الشكر للروح الذي  حرّك المجد بفم الملائكة، فهتفوا قائلين المجد في العلى والسلام في العمق".



الميلاد إدراكٌ لمحبّة الله الكلمة للبشرية
     الكلمة صار بشراً، لكي ندرك محبّة  الله، فبالميلاد ظهرت لنا محبّة الله الذي يريدنا أن نحيا بكلمته المتجسّد،  وبه نصبح أبناءً لله، وإخوةً بعضنا لبعض، إذ أراد أنّ المؤمن به لا يهلك،  بل ينال الحياة الأبدية (يو3: 16). شاء الله أن يجعلنا شركاء في طبيعته  الإلهية، ابن الله صار ابن الإنسان، بحيث أنّ "الإنسان، بدخوله في شركة مع  الكلمة – الإبن، يصبح ابن الله"، بحسب تعبير القديس إيريناوس. و"ابن الله  صار إنساناً لكي نستطيع أن نصبح الله"، كما يقول القديس أثناسيوس. والقديس  توما الأكويني يقول: "أصبح الله إنساناً لكي يجعل البشر آلهة".
     وُلد يسوع إنساناً، آخذاً الطبيعة  البشرية وهو الإله، في البساطة والفقر، في مذود حقير وعائلة فقيرة، وكان  الرعاة أوّل شهود هذا الحدث العظيم. فيسوع الطفل هو المثال الحقيقي والقدوة  ومنبع كلّ غنى. في الميلاد، خالقُ الإنسان يصبح إنساناً مولوداً من عذراء،  نحن أصبحنا شركاء في ألوهية المسيح الذي واضع نفسه ليشاركنا في بشريتنا  (التعليم المسيحي للكنيسة الكاثوليكية 526).
     الطفل الإلهي هو المخلّص المولود،  كلمة الله، الأقنوم الثاني من الثالوث الأقدس الذي "صار بشراً وسكن بيننا"  (يو1: 14). إنه "الإبن الذي كلّمنا به الله في آخر الأيّام، والذي به أنشأ  العالمين وجعله وارثاً لكلّ شيء. وهو شعاع مجد الله، وصورة جوهره، وضابط  الكلّ بكلمة قدرته" (عبرا 1: 1-3).
     في قانون الإيمان نردّد: "من أجلنا  نحن البشر ومن أجل خلاصنا، نزل (يسوع المسيح ابن الله الوحيد) من السماء  وتجسّد من الروح القدس ومن مريم العذراء وصار إنساناً". هدف الرب يسوع أن  يخلّصنا مصالحاً إيّانا مع الله، الذي أحبّنا، فأرسل ابنه كفّارةً عن  خطايانا.
     هذا كلّه دفع برعاة بيت لحم أن  يغادروا المغارة عائدين إلى حقولهم ومواشيهم "وهم يمجّدون الله ويسبّحونه  على كلّ ما سمعوا ورأوا كما قيل لهم من الملاك" (لو2: 20). لقد منحهم الله –  الكلمة الذي صار جسداً معنىً لوجودهم وحياتهم، فبدون الله الكلمة لا معنى  ولا جدوى للحياة.



صدى الميلاد في عالمنا اليوم
     وُلد المسيح في مذود ليخلّص العالم،  تواضع الخالق ليعلّمنا التواضع والبساطة، ولكن حين ننظر إلى الأحداث  المفجعة حولنا، وما تمرّ به أوطاننا الحبيبة في لبنان وسوريا، مروراً  بالعراق والأراضي المقدسة ومصر، نجد أنّ الرجاء قد غاب عن العديد من  الأفراد والشعوب في عالمنا اليوم. فالحروب والدمار تعمّ منطقتنا، ولا يبقى  لنا سوى الرجاء في السلام الآتي مع ملك السلام، السلام الحقيقي، السلام  لشعوبنا وبلداننا. ونصلّي كي تعرف أرضنا الأمن شرطاً أساسياً لتقدُّم  لشعوبها، فتتوقّف الحروب والصراعات التي تعصف بها منذ عشرات السنوات، وتعرف  أوطاننا الأمان وشعوبنا الطمأنينة، ونعيش مع إخوتنا وشركائنا في الأوطان  بالألفة والمحبّة التي جاء ملك السلام ربّنا يسوع المسيح مبشّراً بها، في  كنف حكّام عادلين أمناء على مصالح شعوبهم، غير مرتهَنين لسياساتٍ ومشاريع  لا تجلب سوى الدمار وعدم الإستقرار.
     إنّ وطننا الغالي لبنان لا يزال يرزح  تحت وطأة أوضاعٍ اقتصاديةٍ متردّيةٍ تثقل كاهل المواطنين اللبنانيين،  إضافةً إلى العبء المتفاقم بسبب وجود نحو مليوني نازح على أرضه، لكنّنا نرى  في هذه الظلمة فسحةَ أملٍ تضيء لنا للمستقبل كالنجمة التي أضاءت طريق  المجوس نحو الرب يسوع. فوطننا تحرّر في الصيف المنصرم بقوّة جيشه البطل من  الإرهابيين الذين كانوا يحتلّون جزءاً من أرضه ويتعدّون على سيادته ويثيرون  الرعب في نفوس المواطنين. كما أنّ توحُّد اللبنانيين خلف رئيس الجمهورية  وتخطّيهم الأزمة الأخيرة أثبت مرةً جديدةً أنّ وطننا رسالة، رسالة حرّية  وتعدّدية للشرق والغرب، ونحن نطالب القيّمين على شؤون الوطن ألا ينسوا أنّ  هذه الرسالة التي يشكّلها لبنان تبقى ناقصةً ما دام المكّون السرياني  الشريك في تأسيس هذا الوطن مهمّش الحقوق، ومستبعَداً من تمثيله في الندوة  البرلمانية والوزارة، وغير ممثَّلٍ كما يجب في الإدارات الرسمية ووظائف  الفئة الأولى، وهو الزاخر بالطاقات الخيّرة والمستحقّة من شبابه وشابّاته  المؤمنين بلبنان والملتزمين صون حقوقه والدفاع عن استقلاله وحرّيته.
     أمّا سوريا الجريحة، ولأنّ الميلاد  زمن الرجاء والأمل، نصلّي كما صلّينا ودعونا في السنوات السابقة كي يتوقّف  العابثون بمواطنيها وأرضها وحضارتها عن بثّ الكراهية وتأليب المتآمرين على  أمنها واستقرارها. لقد قُتل الآلاف وتهجّر الملايين، وتهدّمت البُنى  التحتية بفعل الصراعات المجرمة التي تستمرّ منذ  العام 2011. وإنّنا إذ  نهنّئ الشعب السوري وحكومته بالإنجازات التي تمّت، في دحر الإرهابيين  وتوحيد البلاد وإحلال الأمن في المناطق المحرَّرة، نضرع إلى الرب لتثمر  الجهود الخيّرة التي تُبذَل، وتصل المؤتمرات واللقاءات التي تُعقَد، إلى  إنهاء الحرب وإعادة الوحدة إلى الشعب السوري الحبيب التوّاق إلى السلام  والأمان وإعادة البناء في الحجر والبشر، لتولد سوريا واحدة لجميع السوريين.
     وإلى العراق الحبيب، نتوجّه في عيد  ميلاد الربّ يسوع، ونحن نرى أرض الرافدين وقد تحرّرت من التنظيمات  الإرهابية، فنفرح ونحن نسمع أجراس كنائسنا في سهل نينوى وإقليم كوردستان  وكلّ العراق، مبشّرةً بولادة المخلّص وبخلاصها من التكفيريين والمجرمين.  إنّنا ندعو الحكومة المركزية وحكومة الإقليم والمجتمع الدولي إلى إرساء  الأمن والسلام في العراق، وإلى العمل الجدّي لتشجيع من هاجر ونزح كي يعود  إلى أرض الآباء والأجداد، حراً، آمناً، محترماً، في وطنٍ متّحدٍ، وتحت  رعاية الدولة وسلطتها.
     وإلى الأراضي المقدسة، نتوجّه مصلّين  إلى طفل السلام كي يحلّ السلام في أرض السلام، خاصةً في ظلّ التطوّرات  الأخيرة، سائلين الرب ألا تؤدّي إلى مزيد من المآسي والويلات بحق أبنائنا  الموجودين في الأراضي المقدسة. فبالحكمة والتروّي تبقى القدس مدينةً للسلام  والبناء لا مدينةً للحرب والدمار.
     وإلى مصر، نسأل الرب يسوع أن ينشر  أمنه وسلامه في ربوعها، وأن يحيا مواطنوها بالمحبّة والوئام، ويتعاضدوا من  أجل ازدهار وطنهم، مهما اختلفت انتماءاتهم وتوجّهاتهم.
     وإنّنا نجدّد المطالبة بالإفراج عن  جميع المخطوفين، من رجال دين ومدنيين وعسكريين، وبخاصة مطراني حلب مار  غريغوريوس يوحنّا ابراهيم وبولس اليازجي، والكهنة باولو داللوليو، واسحق  محفوض، وميشال كيّال. كما نضرع إلى الطفل الإلهي أن يتغمّد جميع الشهداء  برحمته الواسعة، ويمنّ على الجرحى بالشفاء العاجل، ويعزّي كلّ مفجوعٍ بفقد  عزيز.
     قلوبنا وأفكارنا تتوجّه بصورة خاصة  إلى أبنائنا الذين يكابدون آلام الإقتلاع والنزوح والهجرة، من العراق  وسوريا، إلى لبنان والأردن وتركيا، وإلى ما وراء البحار والمحيطات، مؤكّدين  لهم تضامننا الأبوي واستعدادنا الدائم لتأمين حاجاتهم ومساعدتهم بكلّ  الإمكانات المتاحة.
     وها هو قداسة البابا فرنسيسيشدّد في  رسالته لمناسبة اليوم العالمي للسلام للعام 2018، بعنوان "مهاجرون ولاجئون:  رجال ونساء يبحثون عن السلام"، على ضرورة "أن نعانق بروحٍ من الرحمة جميعَ  الأشخاص الهاربين من الحروب والمجاعات، ومن يُرغَمون على ترك أرضهم بسبب  التمييز والإضطهادات والفقر".
     وإنّنا نتوجّه بشكلٍ خاص إلى العائلات  التي تعاني الحزن لفقدان أحد أفرادها،وجميع الذين يغيب عنهم فرح العيد، من  فقراء ومعوَزين ومهمَّشين ومستضعَفين، سائلين لهم فيض النِّعَم والبركات  والتعزيات السماوية.
     ويسرّنا أن نتوجّه بأطيب التهاني  الأبوية بمناسبة عيد ميلاد ربّنا يسوع المسيح بالجسد إلى جميع إخوتنا  وأبنائنا وبناتنا السريان في لبنان وسوريا والعراق والأراضي المقدّسة  والأردن ومصر وتركيا وأوروبا وأميركا وأستراليا. نحثّهم جميعاً على التمسّك  بالإيمان بالرب يسوع، والتعلّق بكنيستهم وأوطانهم والإخلاص لها، حتى  يكونوا على الدوام شهوداً لنور الميلاد وسلامه أينما حلّوا.



حدثان هامّان ينتظران كنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية في العام المقبل 2018
     ستعقد كنيستنا السريانية اللقاء  العالمي الأوّل للشباب السرياني الكاثوليكي، وهو لقاء يجمع الشبّان  والشابّات من كنيستنا السريانية في جميع الأبرشيات والرعايا والإرساليات في  العالم، بعنوان "تعالَ وانظر"، وذلك في لبنان، في الفترة الممتدّة من 17  حتّى 22 تمّوز 2018.
     إنّنا نشجّع جميع أبنائنا وبناتنا من  عمر 18 حتّى 35 سنة من جميع أنحاء العالم، على المشاركة في هذا اللقاء  التاريخي الأوّل من نوعه، فيتعرّفوا على بعضهم وعلى كنيستهم السريانية  ولغتها وتراثها، ويتبادلوا خبرات عيش إيمانهم بالرب يسوع، كلّ واحدٍ بحسب  بيئته ومجتمعه. وسنرسل كلّ التفاصيل والمعلومات الضرورية بخصوص هذا اللقاء  إلى جميع الأبرشيات والرعايا والإرساليات.
     ستُحيي كنيستنا السريانية اليوبيل  الذهبي لرقاد المثلّث الرحمات البطريرك الكردينال مار اغناطيوس جبرائيل  الأوّل تبّوني (1968 – 2018)، في مؤتمر خاص يُعقد في لبنان يومي 28 و29  تمّوز 2018، تكريماً لهذه الشخصية الفذّة التي لعبت دوراً بارزاً في  التاريخ الحديث لكنيستنا. 



خاتمة
     أيّها الرب يسوع، الله – الكلمة، يا  من صرتَ جسداً، فسكنتَ بين البشر، وانتسبتَ إلى الأسرة البشرية، وتضامنتَ  مع كلّ إنسانٍ، مشاركاً إيّاه في قوّته وضعفه، فتُضحي له الفادي والمخلّص.  لقد حقّقتَ الوعود الإلهية بالخلاص، وأظهرتَ لنا أنّ حياة الإنسان مسيرة  قداسةٍ نحو الله، مهما كانت ظروف حياته.
     أنرْ أيّها المسيح، الطفل الإلهي الذي  ولدَتْه البتول عجباً، تاريخَ الشعوب والثقافات، لتهتدي بنورك إلى الحقيقة  والعدالة والمحبّة، فيحيا الناس في شركةٍ مع الله، ويتضامنوا فيما بينهم،  ويبنوا عالماً يعمّه السلام والأمان والمحبّة. فيهتف الجميع ملء الفم  والقلب والروح:
   وُلِدَ المسيح! هللويا!
      وفي الختام، نمنحكم أيّها الإخوة  والأبناء والبنات الروحيون الأعزّاء، بركتنا الرسولية عربون محبّتنا  الأبوية. ولتشملكم جميعاً نعمة الثالوث الأقدس وبركته: الآب والإبن والروح  القدس، الإله الواحد، آمين.
     كلّ عام وأنتم بألف خير.

 صدر عن كرسينا البطريركي في بيروت -لبنان
 في اليوم الحادي والعشرين من شهر كانون الأوّل سنة 2017،
  وهي السنة التاسعة لبطريركيتنا

     اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان
     بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي


----------



## paul iraqe (24 ديسمبر 2017)

*العراقيون يتسابقون للفوز ببابا نويل في منازلهم*







   فن الاختيار يسبق الاحتفال ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- العرب/

*شغل  البحث عن هدايا مناسبة وشجرة عيد الميلاد ومستلزمات الاحتفال باستقبال عام  جديد، العراقيين عن روتينهم اليومي، وفتح أمامهم سوقا جديدة ببغداد  لاقتناء ثياب بابا نويل وهداياه وغزلانه.*

*العرب -  نُشر في 2017/12/23، العدد: 10851، ص(24)*
 بغداد – احتشد المئات من العراقيين في سوق  بغداد الجديدة يشاهدون بابا نويل وهو يرقص مع غزلان الرنة على أنغام  اختلطت فيها موسيقى أعياد الميلاد بالأغاني العراقية.
 وكانت المحلات والبسطات قد بدأت منذ أسبوع  تقريبا بعرض رجال بابا نويل الراقصين والعازفين على الساكسيفون، لجذب  المارة والساعين إلى التغيير وكسر الروتين.
 وأخذت أسواق الميلاد بالازدهار في العاصمة  العراقية بغداد، على وجه الخصوص، منذ أواخر شهر نوفمبر الماضي، وإلى حد  الآن تواصل بيع أشجار الصنوبر الصناعية، وزينتها ونشراتها الضوئية بمختلف  أشكالها، مع إقبال عراقي كبير على هذه المنتوجات.
 وبحسب موقع سبوتنيك عربي الإلكتروني، علق  أصحاب البسطات قرب محل “فالح أبوالعمبة” الشهير صاحب أطول سلسلة مطاعم  شعبية في العراق ببغداد تحديدا، لبيع “الفلافل”، ثياب بابا نويل بأحجام  صغيرة مخصصة للأطفال والفتيات، وأخرى كبيرة من لحى بيضاء بشعر كيرلي مموج.
 وتختلف أسعار الأشجار والزينة حسب الأنواع  والأحجام، على الرغم من أنها لا تكاد تختلف من محل إلى آخر إلا في  التسعيرة، وغالبا ما يشتريها أصحاب المطاعم والأفران والشركات لتزيين  واجهات مدخل محلاتهم، ومنها أشجار عملاقة نصبت في مولات النخيل، وزيونة،  والمنصور، وبغداد، مع أضواء ساحرة.
 كما أن المحلات تعرض الزينة المتكونة من  الكرات الذهبية، والبلورية، والثلجية من الفلين والمعدن، بالإضافة إلى كيس  يحوي خليطا من الكرات وصناديق هدايا وهمية مغلفة بأناقة، مع غزلان رنة  بيضاء، وبابا نويل من الحجم الصغير وعيدان السكاكر الملوية، وغيرها من  مختلف أشكال الجمال، وكلها تعرض بأسعار تناسب العائلات العراقية، ولا سيما  أزياء بابا نويل المخصصة للأطفال.
 وأهملت أغلب العراقيات أمور تسوق المواد  الغذائية والحاجيات اليومية للطبخ، وركضن خلف شراء شجرة الميلاد وكل  مستلزماتها قبل نفادها من السوق، أمام كثرة الإقبال عليها في هذا الوقت  بالذات.
 ويشهد العراق في الوقت الحالي بعد تحرره  بالكامل من كل بقايا وجود تنظيم داعش الإرهابي، مرحلة جديدة مليئة بالأمل  والسعي إلى الأفضل وتعويض ما فقد في السابق، من خلال الإعمار والتعايش  السلمي والتمتع بالحياة دون مخاوف أو رعب يحيط بالعائلات التي حرصت على  التجول والحضور في كل مكان أو مركز تسوّق جديد يفتح، أو فعالية أو مهرجان  وحفل يقام.
 وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن الإدارة المحلية في  محافظة كركوك قررت تعطيل الدوام الرسمي في الدوائر الحكومية كافة الاثنين  المقبل بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد، ويُتوقع أن يحيي المسيحيون احتفالاتهم بهذه  المناسبة.
 ويشارك الكثير من سكان كركوك ولا سيما  المسيحيين منهم في أعياد الميلاد أسوة بباقي الشعوب في المنطقة في كل عام  إيذانا باستقبال العام الجديد.
 ويتوقع أن تعلن الحكومة العراقية في وقت  لاحق اعتبار الاثنين يوم عطلة بمناسبة رأس السنة، مثلما يتوقع أن تقدم  حكومة كردستان على قرار مماثل.
 ولم تعد الاحتفالات بأعياد الميلاد ورأس  السنة الميلادية مقتصرة على المسيحيين في العراق وكردستان بل تشمل أيضا  قطاعا واسعا من المسلمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2017)

*قرقوش ( بغديدا ) تحتفل بالميلاد االمجيد ..*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بغديدا : توفيق سعيد

 بغديدا لملمت جراحها ليلة الميلاد وخرج  شعبها الطيب الى الكنائس السبع الغير مكتملة البناء ( المحترقة والمدمرة  جزئيا ) الى ليلة الميلاد بشعبها الذي تجاوز العشرون الفا  ليهللوا بميلاد  الرب الفادي يسوع .. واوقدوا الشعلة.. وتجاوزوا الخوف من الارهاب الذي دام  اكثر من ثلاث سنوات هجر اهلها المسالمين الى مختلف الديار ..
 وعلى الرغم من السواد الذي لف كنيسة  الطاهرة الكبرى من داخلها  اقام المطران بطرس موشي قداسا احتفاليا بحضور  ممثل رئيس الوزراء العبادي .السيد علي العلاق ومحافظ نينوى نوفل العاكوب  ونائب وزير الهجرة وشخصيات رسمية عراقية وجمع من المؤمنين امتلأت بهم  الكنيسة ..والقى العلاق كلمة دعى فيها المسيحيين للثبات في ارضهم ونقل لهم  تقدير العبادي للشعب المسيحي . والقى العاكوب كلمة ايضا اثرى فيها بمكانة  المسيحيين في الموصل التي لن تكتمل الا بوجودهم على ارضهم ..وفي موعظته اكد  المطران موشي على وجوب احترام شعبنا رسميا وشعبيا .. والعمل على ايجاد  الصيغ المناسبة لمنحنا السلام للاستقرار الحقيقي .. وهكذا كانت مراسيم قداس  العيد تؤذن للمسيحيين  بانهم موجودين هنا في ارضهم وحضارتهم العتيدة ..   هذا وكانت عشتار هناك تشارك شعبها فرحته وسجلت القداس كاملا واجرت لقاءات  مختلفة مع المسؤولين والمؤمنين .


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2017)

*تحت وطأة المخاطر والحروب.. 700 ألف مسيحي غادروا العراق حتى الآن*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- رووداو/

 أعلنت النائبة المسيحية في برلمان  كوردستان، وحيدة ياقو، إعداد تقرير لتقديمه إلى بابا الفاتيكان بشأن تناقص  أعداد المسيحيين في العراق، مشيرةً فيه إلى أن "من الـ800 ألف مسيحي كانوا  يعيشون في المحافظات العراقية لم يبق منهم سوى 100 ألف مسيحي، حيث غادر  البقية البلاد مهاجرين إلى الخارج".

 وقالت ياقو لشبكة رووداو  الإعلامية إنها أعدت "قبل شهرين من الآن تقريراً عن أوضاع المسيحيين في  العراق، وأسعى الآن لإيصاله في رسالة إلى بابا الفاتيكان".

 وجاء  في التقرير أن عدد المسحيين في العراق كان يبلغ مليوناً و500 ألف شخص عام  1981؛ 800 ألف منهم في المحافظات العراقية و700 ألف في محافظات إقليم  كوردستان، في حين أنه لم يبق من المسيحيين في العراق الآن سوى 100 ألف، وفي  إقليم كوردستان بقي 300 ألف مسيحي، ما يعني تناقص عدد المسيحيين من 1.5  مليون إلى 400 ألف فقط.

 وأشارت ياقو إلى أنه بعد عام 2003، تعرضت  نحو 60 كنيسة للتفجير أو الهدم، فيما أغلقت 12 كنيسة أبوابها في العاصمة  العراقية بغداد، إثر تزايد ظاهرة هجرة المسيحيين.


 وعن  الأوضاع في العاصمة العراقية، أفاد التقرير بأن "بغداد كانت منطقة تاريخية  بالغة الأهمية للمسيحيين، ولكن حتى قبل ظهور داعش كانت هناك مخاطر كثيرة  على المسيحيين، فقد استهدفت العديد من الهجمات الإرهابية كنائس بغداد  وفُجرت 60 منها، لذا هاجر عدد كبير من المسيحيين، وبعد ظهور داعش ومن ثم  الحشد الشعبي، تفاقمت أوضاع المسيحيين سوءاً، وأغلقت 12 كنيسة، وبسبب قلة  أعداد المسيحيين لا تؤدى الصلاة سوى في كنيسة واحدة ببغداد".

 نظام  الكوتا المعمول به في برلماني كوردستان والعراق يضمن للمسيحيين مقاعد في  البرلمانيين، حيث يملك المسيحيون 5 مقاعد في برلمان العراق و6 مقاعد في  برلمان كوردستان.

 عدد كبير من المسيحيون كانوا يعيشون في مناطق  سهل نينوى، وحينما احتاج داعش تلك المناطق، وُضِعوا أمام خيارين؛ أما دفع  الجزية أو مغادرة منازلهم، فأجبروا باختيار الأخير على مضض.

  وأشارت وحيدة التي زارت المسيحيين بعد عودتهم إلى مناطقهم المحررة في سهل  نينوى والموصل إلى أن "أوضاع المسيحيين داخل مدينة الموصل وسهل نينوى هي  الأسوء على الإطلاق، كما أن داعش دمر جميع المناطق الأثرية والدينية".

 وتابعت أن "أغلب مناطق سهل نينوى الآن وقعت بيد الحشد الشعبي، لقد تم  تحرير تلكيف والحمدانية وقرقوش من داعش منذ عام وشهرين، ولكن لا يزال أهلها  نازحين وغير قادرين على العودة".


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2017)

*كرمليس تنتصر ليلة الميلاد على الارهاب*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد

 تبدو لك كرمليس ليلة الميلاد في اجمل  مناظرها ..شارعها الرئيسي يزهو بالاضواء الملونة وتراتيل الميلاد وشعبها  الذي وصل تعداده الى مايقارب الف شخص  عادوا رغم مادمر الارهاب من بيوتاتهم  وكنائسهم ورغم سواد الحرائق بدت كرمليس جميلة , ولكون لم يكتمل اعمار  كنيستها ( مار ادي الرسول ) اضطر ان يقيم راعيها الاب ثابت بولص حبيب  القداس الاحتفالي في القاعة الكبرى وسط البلدة والتي كانت قد تحولت الى  اكبر مغارة ميلاد ربما في العالم .. شارك في القداس الخوري يوسف شمعون  القهوجي وشعبها الصابر الذي جاء بأجمل حلله يزهو باحتفاله والذي يعد الاول  بعد تحريرها ..
 وبعد القداس سار الجمع الى ساحة كنيسة مار  ادي في الشارع العام لتكتمل الفرحة بايقاد شعلة الميلاد ثم بدأت الرقصات  الشعبية تصحبها الموسيقى الفلكلورية ودبكات استمرت الى مابعد منتصف الليل  .. هنيئا لشعبنا افراحه والعزيمة التي تزداد قوة يوما بعد يوم .. عشتار  كانت هناك وسجلت القداس الاحتفالي والتقت بالعديد من اهالي كرمليس الطيبين


----------



## paul iraqe (26 ديسمبر 2017)

*بالصور.. قداس الميلاد في كنيسة مار يوخنا المعمدان / عنكاوا *




 عشتارتيفي كوم


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2017)

*بعد هزيمة «داعش»... مسيحيو العراق يتطلعون لدولة مدنية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الشرق الاوسط/
 وسط أجواء هادئة وبدءاً من الموصل شمالاً  وحتى البصرة في أقصى الجنوب العراقي، أحيا المسيحيون في العراق بمختلف  طوائفهم أعياد الميلاد،  بخلاف السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة التي هيمن فيها  الخوف عليهم جراء ممارسات تنظيم داعش بحقهم.

 وفيما يعبر رئيس كتلة  الوركاء في البرلمان العراقي النائب جوزيف صليوة في حديثه لـ«الشرق  الأوسط» عن ارتياحه «نتيجة الأجواء الإيجابية التي شهدتها احتفالاتنا هذا  العام، ما يعكس رغبة كل العراقيين في العيش بأمن وسلام بعد هزيمة تنظيم  داعش»، فإنه لا يزال يرى أن «الأوضاع لم تستقر نهائياً بسبب وجود الفكر  الداعشي سواء على مستوى الحواضن التي نحتاج إلى القضاء عليها في مناطق  كثيرة من البلاد، أو الفكر الذي لا يزال تتم تغذيته من منابر مختلفة بالضد،  ليس منا فقط كمكون مسيحي، بل بالضد من كل العراقيين الذين يشاطروننا  الرؤية في بناء دولة عدالة ومساواة ينعم فيها الجميع بالعيش الرغيد طبقاً  للقانون».

 من جهته، دعا عمار الحكيم الذي يتزعم تيار الحكمة إلى  إنصاف المسيحيين جراء الظلم الذي لحق بهم من جرائم عصابات «داعش»  الإرهابية. وقال بيان صدر عن مكتب الحكيم إن «هذه الذكرى تأتي والعراقيون  جميعاً يرفلون بعز الانتصار الكبير الذي حققه أبطال قواتنا المسلحة بمختلف  تسمياتها وصنوفها على أعداء الإنسانية الدواعش الأشرار، وإنها لمناسبة مهمة  نعبر فيها عن تمسكنا بوجود المسيحيين لوناً زاهياً في باقة الورد  العراقية». ودعا الحكيم «الجهات المختصة لإنصافهم والمباشرة برفعِ الحيف  والظلم الذي لحق بهم جراء أفعال (داعش) الإجرامية».

 وفي الموصل  التي غابت عنها كل مظاهر الحياة منذ يونيو (حزيران) عام 2014 وحتى قبل شهور  حين تم الإعلان عن تحريرها من تنظيم داعش، أحيا مسيحيوها احتفالات أعياد  الميلاد وسط أجواء آمنة، وأقيم قداس «الميلاد» في كنيسة مار بولص للكلدان  في الموصل للمرة الأولى منذ سقوط حكم تنظيم داعش وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة.

 وكان تنظيم داعش منع كل مظاهر الحياة في المدينة خصوصاً بالنسبة لأبناء  الديانات والطوائف الأخرى. وكان المسيحيون في الموصل أجبروا على مغادرتها  إلى إقليم كردستان أو إلى خارج العراق، لكن أعداداً كبيرة منهم عادت بعد  تحريرها. وفي هذا السياق، يرى رئيس كتلة الوركاء البرلمانية أن «الأوضاع من  حيث الظاهر سواء في الموصل أو في عموم البلاد تشير إلى وجود احترام للمكون  المسيحي الكلدوأشوري السرياني المسيحي، لكن في الحقيقة ما زلنا نشعر أن  المشكلات من حيث الجوهر لا تزال قائمة بسبب استمرار هيمنة فكر المتطرف، إذ  إننا نرى أن الأخطر من دواعش العسكر هم دواعش الفكر وهؤلاء لا يزالون  موجودين ويتحكمون بكثير من المقادير، ما يتطلب من أطياف المجتمع العراقي،  الذي هو أصلاً مجتمع مدني متسامح، الوقوف بوجه هؤلاء وهزيمتهم حتى لا تتكرر  المآسي مرة أخرى». ويضيف صليوة أن «التمييز لا يزال موجوداً حتى على صعيد  احتساب العطل، إذ إن مجلس الوزراء عطل الدوام الرسمي للمسيحيين فقط، بينما  يفترض أن تكون هذه المناسبة عطلة وطنية لكل العراقيين حتى لا تتحول وكأنها  منة علينا».

 وحذر صليوة من «وجود محاولات لا تزال مستمرة لتغيير  ديموغرافي في سهل نينوى الذي هو أصلاً منطقة غالبية سكانها من المسيحيين،  وبالتالي ما زالت المخاطر لم تنتهِ كلياً»، مبيناً أن «الحل الوحيد لبقائنا  في العراق الذي نسكنه من 6 آلاف سنة هو إقامة دولة مدنية عابرة للأعراق  والطوائف».

 من جهة أخرى، يرى ريان الكلداني، رئيس حركة بابليون،  في تصريح لـ«الشرق الأوسط»، أن «الاحتفالات التي جرت في عدد من المناطق  سواء في الموصل أو غيرها إنما تعبر عن أمل حقيقي في تخطي الأزمة»، مبيناً  أن «المطلوب الآن بعد التحرير هو إعادة المهجرين المسيحيين إلى مناطق سهل  نينوى»،وأوضح أن «الاحتفالات التي جرت بأعياد الميلاد لم تقتصر هذه المرة  على المسيحيين بل تحولت إلى احتفالات وطنية شارك فيها المسلمون والصابئة  والإيزيديون، ما يؤكد أن العراقيين جميعاً تواقون للتلاحم فيما بينهم وهي  رسالة بليغة لكل المتطرفين بأنه لم يعد لهم وجود في العراق».

  وطبقاً لمسؤولين محليين في الموصل، فإن نحو 90 في المائة من المسيحيين فروا  من الموصل منذ اجتياح العراق من قبل القوات الأميركية عام 2003. وبحسب  دريد حكمت طوبيا، مستشار محافظ نينوى لشؤون المسيحيين، فإن «ما بين 70 إلى  80 عائلة مسيحية عادت إلى الموصل وستتبعها أخرى».


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2017)

*المطران عمانوئيل يوخنا في مقابلة مع DW: المسيحيون في العراق متأهبون للهجرة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - DW/
 يعيش غالبية مسيحيي العراق في إقليم  كردستان العراق بشمال البلاد. والخلاف بين أربيل وبغداد يثير قلقهم، ما  جعلهم يحزمون حقائبهم استعداداً للقادم. ويطالب المطران عمانوئيل يوخنا في  مقابلة مع DW بربط المساعدات للعراق بشروط.
 : DW كم عدد المسيحيين الذين مازالوا يعيشون في العراق وفي كردستان العراق؟
 الاركذياقون عمانوئيل يوخنا: في كافة  أنحاء العراق يعيش نحو ربع مليون مسيحي. 80 إلى 85 في المائة منهم يعيشون  في كردستان العراق وفي محافظة نينوى، التي تقع فيها أيضا الموصل. وفي  الأجزاء الأخرى من العراق يعيش حوالي من 40 ألفا إلى 50 ألف مسيحي.  والمسيحيون هم السكان الأصليون للعراق حيث يعيشون منذ 2000 سنة كمسيحيين،  وقبلها كآشوريين قبل أن يأتي العرب والإسلام بفترة طويلة. واليوم نحن  كأقلية. لكن من المهم بالنسبة لهويتنا داخل أنفسنا أننا نحن السكان  الأصليون في البلاد.
 وقبل أن تتفجر العداوة بين كردستان  والحكومة المركزية في بغداد، كان كردستان العراق مكانا جيدا للعيش، جزيرة  أمل ـ ليس فقط للمسيحيين، بل أيضا بالنسبة إلى أقليات أخرى مضطهدة. وبعد  الاستفتاء على الاستقلال ورد الفعل القوي للحكومة المركزية، بات الناس  قلقين جدا. والآن توجد أسئلة أكثر من أجوبة.
 DW هل بفعل الوضع غير المستقر يمكن القول بأن الربع مليون مسيحي، المتبقين في العراق حزموا امتعتهم استعداداً للهرب؟
 لسوء الحظ يجب علي القول بأن الكثيرين  يفعلون ذلك، لاسيما في سهل نينوى. وإلى حد الآن لا يُعرف من سيحكم هناك،  وكيف سيكون المشهد السياسي بعد استرداد المنطقة من جديد من (أيدي) ما يسمى  بـ"الدولة الإسلامية (داعش)، وتفجر النزاع بين الحكومة المركزية العراقية  والمنطقة المستقلة الكردية. ولهذا نحن نعيش في فترة انعدام أمان. نحن ننتظر  ـ ونأمل دوما في ذلك ـ رسالة حب وتضامن وثقة من بغداد: "تألمتم بما يكفي  تحت داعش. والآن تم الاستيلاء على مدنكم. سنقوم بدعمكم، وسنمدكم بأي نوع من  المساعدة لإعادة بناء حياتكم". لكن لسوء الحظ بغداد فعلت العكس: أرسلوا  الجيش. ونحن، كمجموعة مسالمة، مصدومين من الوضع.
 DW : هل تعتقد أن التصرف القوي للحكومة  المركزية العراقية له ربما علاقة بالحملة الانتخابية؟ في مايو/ أيار   المقبل ستكون انتخابات، وربما يراهن رئيس الوزراء حيدر العبادي على  منتخبيه، وغالبيتهم من الشيعة.
 التوقيت غير مناسب بالنسبة إلينا. وبصرف  النظر عن الحجج والتعليلات المضادة لها بشأن الاستفتاء حول الاستقلال في  كردستان اتضح لنا بسرعة أنه يتم استغلال الاستفتاء كذريعة لبث عدم  الاستقرار في كردستان. وكنا ننتظر أن يكون النموذج الكردي في التعامل مع  الأقليات سيكون قدوة بالنسبة للأجزاء الأخرى من العراق وليس العكس. والآن  تأتي الحملة الانتخابية، ويحاول كل سياسي استغلال الوضع لانتزاع مكاسب. نعم  أعتقد أن الحملة الانتخابية تلعب دوراً مهما في طريقة تعامل الرئيس  العبادي مع الوضع.
 DW : ما الذي يجب فعله كي يشعر المسيحيون في العراق بأنهم في وطنهم؟
 كأقلية مسالمة سنشعر بأننا في وطننا عندما  نشعر بالأمان. ولذلك نحن ندعو أربيل وبغداد ـ ولاسيما بغداد ـ للاستماع  إلى صوت الحكمة، والجلوس على طاولة الحوار وإيجاد الحل للمواقف المختلفة.  وهذا سيعيد ترميم ثقتنا.
 والنقطة الثانية هي أن الكثير من  المسيحيين يعيشون في سهل نينوى، الذي هو جزء من المنطقة المتنازع حولها بين  أربيل وبغداد. نحن نتمنى أن يتم هنا تنفيذ المادة 140 من الدستور العراقي،  التي تنص على أن الناس في المناطق المتنازع عليها هم من يحددون جهة  انتمائهم في إطار استفتاء شعبي. وبعدها سيعرف الناس إلى أية جهة ينتمون  وتحت أي مظلة دستورية وإدارية سيعيشون. فتحت تنظيم "داعش" لم يتم فقط تدمير  البنى التحتية، بل حتى تعايش الأقليات دُمر والثقة المتبادلة أيضا. نحن  نحتاج بسرعة إلى مخطط طويل المدى لإعادة بناء كل شيء مادي والعودة مجددا  إلى هذا التعايش السلمي بين الجميع. وهذا يحتاج إلى مقاربة متعددة الجوانب:  من خلال وسائل الإعلام ومراجعة القوانين والدستور وكذلك تعديل مخططات  التدريس.
 DW : ما هو أهم إجراء يجب اتخاذه الآن؟
 نحن نحتاج إلى اعتراف واضح من أربيل  وبغداد بأن المناطق التي تقطنها أقليات وطنية مثل المسيحيين والإزيديين لن  تكون هدفا لعمليات عسكرية. وعوض ذلك يجب بذل جهود مشتركة من أربيل وبغداد  لإعادة إعمار هذه المناطق.
 DW : ما هو نوع المساعدة التي يمكن للخارج أو أوروبا تقديمها؟
 المهم أن تكون نوعا من برنامج مارشال في  صيغة أصغر؛ لإعادة إعمار المناطق المدمرة. نحن المسيحيين ـ وكذلك  الإيزيديين ـ قلقون جدا لأنه يتم تجاوزنا في إعادة البناء. نحن نخشى أن  تُصرف، لأسباب سياسية، المخصصات لإعادة البناء في المناطق السنية بالأساس،  ونبقى في النهاية في مؤخرة الذيل.
 وبغض النظر عن هذا وجب على بروكسيل وبرلين والمجتمع الدولي أن يربط مساعداته للحكومة العراقية أو الكردية بشرط حماية حقوق الأقليات.
 ***عمانوئيل يوخنا، هو اركذياقون آشوري ومدير برنامج منظمة الإغاثة المسيحية في شمال العراق.
 أجرى المقابلة: ماتياس فون هاين


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2017)

*جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية تشهد تخرج دورة برامجيات الحاسوب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شهدت قاعة جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في  عنكاوا مساء اليوم الاحد مراسيم اختتام اعمال الدورة الخاصة بتقنيات  الحاسوب البرامجية  التي نظمتها منظمة الحب والسلام العراقية فرع اربيل  بالتعاون مع مجموعة شركات البورد العالمية للتدريب والاستشارات ومركز  كلكامش للثقافة وجمعية الثقافة الكلدانية.
 وقد اشاد السيد سعيد شامايا رئيس مركز  كاكامش للثقافة بالتعاون الكبير الذي بذلته الجهات المنظمة من اجل توفير  الاجواء المناسبة لاعضاء الدورة في الاستفادة من محاضراتها ومعلوماتها وبما  يوسع ويعزز من كفاءاتهم وخبراتهم في هذا الميدان الحيوي ويكون عاملا مهما  في الحصول على فرص العمل من جهة وتطوير الذات من جهة اخرى ، مشيدا في الوقت  نفسه بمبادرة جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في احتضانها لهذه الدورة وتوفير  المكان الملائم لها.
 من جانبه اعرب السيد كمال لازار بطرس رئيس  جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية وكالة عن اشادته بهذه الدورة التي فسحت المجال  لعدد من الشباب من الجنسين لتطوير قابلياتهم في هذا الميدان الحيوي ، معربا  عن سعادته وهو يشاهد تفوق اعداد الشابات على عدد الشباب في هذه الدورة مما  يجسد حرص المرأة على التمسك بالتعلم وتطوير الذات لتكون اهلا لممارسة  دورها في المجتمع  على قدم المساواة جنبا الى جنب مع اخيها الرجل.
 واكد السيد رئيس الجمعية وكالة ان جمعية  الثقافة الكدانية فتحت وتفتح ابوابها لاحتضان كل الانشطة المماثلة لاسيما  تلك التي تتعلق بتطوير القابليات الشبابية واكساب شبابنا الخبرات المطلوبة  وتهيأتهم لممارسة مسؤولياتهم المهنية والاجتماعية تجاه وطنهم.
 كما قدم السيد كمال لازار عرضا سريعا  لابرز انشطة وفعاليات جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية ، واحتضانها للفعاليات  المختلفة ودعمها للثقافة والفنون واصدارها لصحيفتها الشهرية (بيت عنكاوا)  ولمجلتها الفصلية (المثقف الكلداني) حيث تم توزيع نسخ من اعداد المجلة على  الحاضرين.
 من جانبهما اشاد السيدان صلاح هلال احمد  ممثل منظمة الحب والسلام العراقية ومجاهد علي حسين ممثل مجموعة شركات  البورد العالمية للتدريب والاستشارات بالتعاون الايجابي الكبير لمركز  كلكامش للثقافة وجمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في احتضان الدورة وتوفير مستلزمات  نجاحها.
 تم بعد ذلك توزيع شهادات التخرج والشهادات التقديرية على المشاركات والمشاركين.
 يذكر ان هذه الدورة ضمت (14) مشاركا  ومشاركة من مختلف محافظات العراق وسوريا تلقوا على مدى تسعة ايام محاضرات  نظرية وعملية حول برمجيات الحاسوب المختلفة.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 ديسمبر 2017)

*أرسالية مارت شموني لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في عمان تحتفل بأعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الأردن - سوزان يوخنا
   بحضور سعادة سفيرة جمهورية العراق في  المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية وفلسطين السيدة صفية طالب السهيل ، اقامت  أرسالية مارت شموني لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية صباح يوم الاثنين 25 كانون  الاول 2017 قداس عيد الميلاد المجيد في دير اللاتين في منطقة ماركا  الشمالية شرقي العاصمة الاردنية عمان ،والذي أقامه الاب إيشا داود قادماً  من أرض الوطن العراق مبعوثا من قبل قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم .
    في بداية القداس تم قراءة الرسالة التي  وجهها قداسة البطريرك بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد المجيدة من قبل الاب ايشا  ورحب بحضور سعادة السفيرة.
  وفي كلمة له بالمناسبة هنأ ابناء  الارسالية بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد المجيد شاكرا الرب على منحه القوة  والمقدرة على اقامة هذه الخدمة الجليلة للارسالية في الاردن في مثل هذا  اليوم العظيم (ميلاد ربنا يسوع المسيح) وبتوجيه من قداسة البطريرك مار  كيوركيس الثالث صليوا وبمتابعة مستمرة من نيافة الاسقف مار أبرس يوخنا  اللذان يهتمان لأمر رعية الأردن وبكل الجهود المتاحة عارفين معاناتهم  وظروفهم غير الاعتيادية التي يعيشونها خارج بلدهم الأم في بلدان الجوار  التي احتضنتهم .
   وخاطب الأب ايشا المشاركين في القداس  بالقول (رغم كل المعاناة الراهنة من الغربة والعناء والظروف الاقتصادية  الصعبة التي تعيشونها ، نثق تماما أن مفتاح كل هذا العناء هو الايمان  والاتكال على الرب). وتطرق في كلمته ايضا حول يوم الميلاد المجيد الذي هو  أحد الاعياد الربية السبعة والتي تعد حلقات ايمانية مترابطة تجسد الحياة  المسيحية الدورية والايمانية كما ارادها ربنا يسوع المسيح مستقين ذلك  بالهام الروح القدس .
 واضاف اننا في الميلاد نقول ( المجد لله في الاعالي وعلى الأرض السلام والرجاء الصالح لبني البشر) . لوقا 2: 14
 ـ المجد لله في العلى : لان من العلى الله اعطانا الخلاص وكل عطاياه اللامتناهية لذا وجب علينا تمجيده.
 ـ على الارض السلام : السلام والذي له  معاني كثيرة في حياتنا اليومية والذي لايتحقق من غير تحقيق ( الأمان ، محبة  الآخر ، عدم التحارب ، الاستقرار، عدم الهجرة ، السعادة ،العيش المشترك ،  قبول الآخر كما هو وليس كما نريد نحن ، النزاهة والمصالحة ....) ويا لكثر  معاني السلام وجمالها.
 ـ الرجاء الصالح لبني البشر : الرجاء أو  المحبة والمسرة والتي تاتي من السلام الحقيقي الذي نعيشه بربنا يسوع المسيح  والايمان الكامل به لانه هو رجائنا الوحيد في حياتنا الدنيوية المليئة  بالمصاعب ويتجدد لنا ذلك في كل عام في يوم ميلاده المجيد كما ذكر اليوم في  الانجيل (ولد للعالم اجمع مخلص وهو يسوع المسيح ....) ودمتم بمحبة الرب  وسلامه وميلاده له كل المجد.
   بدورها القت سعادة السفيرة السهيل كلمة  هنأت فيها المشاركين في القداس بماسبة أعياد الميلاد المجيد  وخاطبتهم  بالقول ( انتم سفراء العراق سواءا أكنتم في الأردن أو في غيره من البلدان  وكلنا أمل في ان نجتمع مجددا في العراق الواحد في القريب العاجل، مؤكدة على  أن العراق يحتاج لجميع أبنائه ويفخر بأصالة وعراقة سكانه الأصليين ويؤكد  على إحترام التعددية والتنوع والتعايش السلمي وقبول الآخر سيما بعد دحر  تنظيم داعش الإرهابي الذي كان سببا في نزوح وهجرة أهلنا المسيحيين) .وكل  عام وانتم بالف خير .


----------



## paul iraqe (28 ديسمبر 2017)

*العديد من الشخصيات يقدمون التهاني للبطريركية الكلدانية في عيد الميلاد المجيد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زار العديد من الشخصيات مقر البطريركية  لتقديم التهاني بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد وحلول عام 2018. وكان غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى على رأس المستقبلين.  وكانت قد أعلنت البطريركية عن مواعيد استقبال المهنئين من العاشرة صباحأ  حتى الواحدة بعد الظهر ومن الساعة الرابعة عصراً حتى السابعة مساءاً ليومي  الاثنين والثلاثاء 26 و 27 من كانون الأول 2017 لإستقبال المهنئين.
 من بين الزوار علماء الدين المسلمون،  ورجال الدين المسيحيون، وزراء سابقون، ونوّاب وشخصيات سياسية وحزبية  وعسكرية وناشطين من المجتمع المدني. إضافة الى قسم من ممثلي خورنات كنائس  بغداد وآخرون كثيرون من الأصدقاء والمحبين.
 ونذكر بشكل خاص وفدين من النجف الأشرف:  وفداً عن التيار الصدري وآخر عن عصائب الحق والنائب أرشد الصالحي رئيس  الجبهة التركمانية، والنائب يونادم كنا، ومدير عام الوقف الصابئي المندائي،


----------



## paul iraqe (28 ديسمبر 2017)

*موقع "كوردستان 24" : كوردستان تعلن عدم اقتناع المسيحيين بالعودة لديارهم وتطرح جملة اسباب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قالت حكومة اقليم كوردستان إنها تستعبد أن  يعود النازحون المسيحيون الى ديارهم على الرغم من اعلان هزيمة تنظيم داعش  في العراق، وأشارت الى ان سيطرة القوات العراقية والحشد الشعبي على مناطق  اثنية وعرقية سبب في ذلك.

 وتعرض المسيحيون في العراق الى اعمال  عنف منذ عام 2003 مما دفع الكثير منهم الى التوجه لإقليم كوردستان بينما  غادر آخرون الى اوروبا وأمريكا طلبا للامان.

 وكان تعداد المسيحيين  في العراق يوما ما يصل الى 1.5 مليون نسمة ويعتقد أنه وصل الان الى اقل من  النصف رغم دعوات متكررة للتشبث بأرضهم.

 وقالت حكومة اقليم  كوردستان في بيان تهنئة بمناسبة اعياد رأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة "يحل  عيد الميلاد في هذه السنة ايضا في وقت لا يزال ومع الاسف يعيش مئات الالاف  من الاخوات والإخوة المسيحيين والمكونات الدينية والعرقية الاخرى نازحين في  الاقليم".

 ونزح عشرات الالاف من المسيحيين بعدما استولى داعش على  الموصل ومناطق سهل نينوى وحاول اجبارهم على اعتناق الاسلام بالقوة. وصادر  التنظيم ممتلكاتهم ومقتنياتهم في معظم المناطق التي سيطر عليها المتطرفون  في العراق طيلة السنوات القليلة الماضية.

 وفي وقت سابق من الشهر  الماضي اعلن العراق النصر النهائي على داعش في حرب الحقت ضررا كبيرا  بالمناطق اصبحت ساحة للمعارك بين القوات العراقية والمتطرفين.

  وبحسب وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين العراقية فقد عاد عدد محدود من النازحين  المسيحيين الى مساكنهم في منطقة سهل نينوى التي تقع الى الشمال والشمال  الشرقي لمدينة الموصل وتضم بلدات عديدة يقطنها مسيحيون وشبك وايزيديون  وفئات دينية اخرى.

 وأضاف بيان حكومة الاقليم انه على الرغم من  انتهاء داعش في اغلبية مناطقهم إلا ان "الاحداث الاخيرة والأوضاع المستجدة"  لم تولد لديهم الثقة والقناعة الكافية للعودة الى ديارهم.

 وكان  بيان حكومة الاقليم يشير فيما يبدو الى سيطرة القوات العراقية والحشد  الشعبي على معظم مناطق سهل نينوى بوصفها اراض متنازع عليها بين اربيل  وبغداد.

 وبالإضافة الى ذلك يخشى المسيحيون العودة لمدنهم التي لا  تزال بحاجة ماسة الى الاموال لإعادة الخدمات الرئيسية اليها. وفقد كثيرون  منازلهم وأموالهم بينما لدى البعض مخاوف مجتمعية.

 وشهدت مدينة  الموصل اول قداس بأعياد الميلاد منذ ثلاث سنوات حيث منع داعش الوجود  المسيحي في المدينة منذ سيطرتهم عليها منتصف عام 2014.

 وقالت  حكومة كوردستان إن المسيحيين في الاقليم "مكون تأريخي قديم" ساهم الى جانب  المجموعات الاثنية والقومية الاخرى في البناء منذ آلاف السنين.

  وكانت نينوى عموما في فترة من الفترات من بين أكثر مناطق العراق مزجا  للاديان وأدت موجات من الهجمات على المسيحيين منذ عام 2003 الى تقلص سكانها  من المسيحيين وخاصة من الاشوريين والكلدانيين.

 ولا تزال محافظة نينوى وضمنها الموصل تعتبر من اقدم مواطن المسيحيين في الشرق حيث تعود جذورهم الى القرون المسيحية الاولى.

 ويوجد في إقليم كوردستان المجاور لمحافظة نينوى- التي تضم مناطق متنازع  عليها- أغلبية من الكورد المسلمين يعيشون جنبا إلى جنب مع سكان يعتنقون  معتقدات عديدة لاسيما المسيحيين والايزيديين والشبك والكاكائيين والتركمان  وباقي الفئات الدينية والعرقية الأخرى.

 ويعد اقليم كوردستان واحة  من الهدوء والاستقرار اذ حصل الاقليم على سمعة جيدة كملاذ امن لجميع  الاقليات والنازحين المسلمين وبخاصة بعد احتلال داعش لمساحات واسعة من  الاراضي العراقية لاسيما الموصل وسهل نينوى موطن المسيحيين والديانات  الاخرى.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 ديسمبر 2017)

*بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك: حدثان مهمان ينتظران الكنيسة السريانية في 2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الدستور/
 قال البطريرك أغناطيوس يوسف الثالث، بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، إن حدثين مهمان تنتظرهما الكنيسة السريانية في العام الجديد.
 وأضاف أن الحدث الأول هو أن الكنيسة ستعقد اللقاء العالمي الأول للشباب  السرياني الكاثوليكي، وهو لقاء يجمع الشبان والشابات من كنيستنا السريانية  في جميع الأبرشيات والرعايا والإرساليات في العالم، بعنوان "تعال وانظر"،  وذلك في لبنان، في الفترة الممتدّة من 17 حتى 22 يوليو 2018.
 وأوضح  أننا نشجع جميع أبنائنا وبناتنا من عمر 18 حتى 35 سنة من جميع أنحاء  العالم، على المشاركة في هذا اللقاء التاريخي الأول من نوعه، فيتعرفوا على  بعضهم وعلى كنيستهم السريانية ولغتها وتراثها، ويتبادلوا خبرات عيش إيمانهم  بالرب يسوع، كل واحد بحسب بيئته ومجتمعه.
 ولفت إلى أن الحدث الثاني هو  إحياء الكنيسة السريانية اليوبيل الذهبي لرقاد المثلث الرحمات البطريرك  الكردينال مار اغناطيوس جبرائيل الأول تبّوني (1968 – 2018)، في مؤتمر خاص  يعقد في لبنان يومي 28 و29 يوليو 2018، تكريمًا لهذه الشخصية الفذة التي  لعبت دورًا بارزًا في التاريخ الحديث للكنيسة.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 ديسمبر 2017)

*المسيحيّون العراقيّون يعودون بعد رحيل داعش وسط مخاوف أمنيّة



عشتار تيفي كوم - وكالة الصحافة المستقلة /جوديت نورينك

قالت سارة قرياقوش حنا، المرأة التي تبلغ من العمر 70 عامًا، “نريد حرسنا الخاصّ. الأمر صعب للغاية بدونهم. من قبل كانوا أولادنا. الآن لا نعرف من هم”.

دخَلَت مكتب الأب يعقوب في كنيسة مارت شموني للسريان الأرثوذكس في برطلة. لا تزال الكنيسة المجاورة محترقة بشكل جزئي ومتضرّرة بعد عام على تحرير البلدة المسيحيّة في سهل نينوى بالعراق من تنظيم الدّولة الإسلاميّة (داعش). ولا يزال عدد كبير من المنازل أيضًا يحمل ندوب الاحتلال الذي فرضته المجموعة المتطرّفة طوال عامين، فضلاً عن النّهب وقنابل التّحالف الهادفة إلى إخراج قيادة داعش أو القضاء عليها.

من بين الأسر التي فرّت من برطلة في شهر آب/أغسطس 2014، عاد ما يقارب 700 فقط. وبقي أكثر من 1,000 في إقليم كردستان حيث وجدوا ملجأ لهم، ونجح الباقي في الهجرة ومغادرة العراق.

قال الأب يعقوب إنّ الوضع سيّئ في برطلة، فبالكاد نجد أيّ كهرباء، وتغيب الرعاية الصّحيّة، والنظام التعليمي بالكاد تعافى والأهمّ أن الأمن غير موجود. تكمن المشكلة في الشبك ، وهم مجموعة دينيّة عرقية عادت بأعداد أكبر من أعداد المسيحيّين. لديهم ميليشيا خاصّة بهم تشكّل جزءًا من وحدات الحشد الشّعبي العراقيّة، لكنّ متطوّعيها أصبحوا مصدر خوف نظرًا إلى سلوكهم العنيف الانتقامي الذي أظهروه في المعركة ضدّ داعش.

وقال الأب يعقوب إنّ بعض المشاكل نشأت بالفعل مع قيام رجال من الميليشيا باللّحاق بالنساء المسيحيّات في الشّوارع، والتجوّل بسيّاراتهم وهم يسمعون الأناشيد الدينيّة بأعلى صوت ويسيرون عبر البلدة وهم يقرعون صدورهم في المسيرة السنويّة لذكرى أربعين الحسين. “هذه قلّة احترام للشّعب المسيحي!”

وقعت مشاكل أيضًا بين الميليشيا والشّباب المسيحيّين الذين يحاولون جمع البيانات للكنيسة حول الأشخاص الذين عادوا، من أجل تقديم المساعدة. “احتجزت الميليشيا أحد [الشباب] بحجّة أنّه لم يحصل على إذن. بأيّ صفة يطلبون منا الحصول على إذن؟”

اشتكى الكاهن أيضًا من عمليّات نهب المنازل بعد تحرير البلدة واستيلاء أسر الشبك على الأرض الزراعيّة المسيحيّة. “هذه كلّها رسائل غير مباشرة للمسيحيّين كي لا يعودوا.”

وقد وافق على ما قالته قرياقوش. بما أنّ الشّرطة العراقيّة المحليّة لا تتمتّع بأيّ سلطة على الحشد، سيشعر الناس بأمان أكبر إذا تولّى المجتمع المسيحي عمليّات حفظ الأمن الخاصّة به. لكن القوّة المسيحيّة المحليّة التي تدرّبت لهذه المهمّة على يد قوّات البيشمركة الكرديّة منِعت من دخول برطلة بسبب ارتباطها هذا.

دعم عدد كبير من مسيحيّي برطلة الأكراد في استفتائهم الأخير على الاستقلال، واختاروا حتّى أن يصبحوا جزءًا من دولة كرديّة. لكنّ ردّة فعل بغداد العنيفة إزاء الاستفتاء، التي تمثّلت باستعادة الأراضي من الأكراد وفرض العقوبات، كان لها أيضًا أثر سلبي على المسيحيّين.

عاش أفراد الأقليّة الشبكيّة في المنطقة لعقود. وفي برطلة، هم يقومون بالاستيلاء على منازل المسيحيّين وأعمالهم إذ إنّ المسيحيّين يتركون العراق بأعداد كبيرة منذ سنوات، قبل وصول داعش بكثير. وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنّ بائِعَي اللّحوم الشّبكيّين على الطّريق المؤدّي إلى البلدة استأجرا محلّيهما من مسيحيّين. وقال أحدهما، حسين مصطفى، إنّ “العمل سيّئ لأنّ عددًا كبيرًا من الشبك لم يعودوا. لكنّ الوضع الأمني جيّد. بفضل الحشد، بإمكاننا لعب كرة القدم حتّى منتصف اللّيل بدون أن يحدث شيء”.

وأضاف مصطفى بقوله إنّ العلاقات مع المسيحيّين “جيّدة لكنّها ليست ممتازة”، مع انضمام رجال آخرين إلى الحديث. وبحسب ما أفاد به الرّجال، يريد المسيحيّون بيع منازلهم والحصول على تعويضات عن الأضرار. يعاني الشبك من جراء تمييزهم الدّيني، فالمسيحيّون لا يريدون الاختلاط. وقال مصطفى، “طوال 40 عامًا، مارسنا ديننا جنبًا إلى جنب واحترمنا بعضنا البعض”.

في حين نجد في برطلة بحرًا من الأعلام التي يظهر فيها الأئمّة الشيعة، لا ترتفع الرايات في قراقوش المجاورة إلا على بعض الحواجز عند مداخل البلدة. فهنا، للمسيحيّين قوّتهم الخاصّة التي تحميهم.

عادت قراقوش لتضجّ بالحياة أكثر بكثير من برطلة، ومع أنّ الطوابق العلويّة ما زالت ربّما متضرّرة بشدّة، فتحت المتاجر المحليّة، والمقاهي والمطاعم أبوابها وعادت لتعجّ بالناس. وطليت المنازل باللونين الأحمر والأصفر لمحو ذكريات داعش الذي نهب عددًا كبيرًا من المباني وأحرقها قبل خروجه.

يدير مسيحيّون شباب معظم المحّلات التّجاريّة، ومن بينهم ايزو البالغ من العمر 24 عامًا، الذي يخبز اللّحم بالعجين المحلّي، وهو عبارة عن بيتزا رقيقة مقرمشة مع صلصة اللّحم والبيض. وهو يعتقد أنّ ربع شباب البلدة فقط قد عادوا، مع وجود البقيّة في كردستان، وبغداد وخارج البلاد. تردّد لدى سؤاله عن رأيه بالميليشيات في المنطقة، لكنّه قال أخيرًا بحذر، “سيكون الوضع أفضل لو إنّ المسيحيّين هم المسيطرون”.

وصل الحشد أيضًا بمسيرة الأربعين إلى شوارع قراقوش، لكنّ بالكاد أبدى الناس هنا أيّ ردّة فعل. فهم أكثر انشغالاً بحقيقة أنّ القرويّين السّنّة الذين بقيوا في البلدة أثناء احتلال داعش لها، والذين يقال إنّ عددًا كبيرًا منهم تعاون مع المجموعة التي يطلق عليها المحلّيون اسم داعش، ما زالوا هناك.

قال الأب جورج جحولا، الذي يرأس الهيئة الكنسيّة العليا لإعادة الإعمار، “انتهى أمر داعش، لكنّ القرويّين بقيوا. وأيديولوجيّتهم هي التحدّي الكبير”.

يقدّر أن يكون قد هاجر حوالي نصف مسيحيّي نينوى البالغ عددهم 150,000، ويعتقد الكاهن السرياني الكاثوليكي أنّ 90% تقريبًا من الذين بقيوا عادوا إلى البلدة. عادت معظم العائلات منذ شهر أيلول/سبتمبر، ليصلوا بذلك قبل بداية العام الدراسي، لكن يواصل الكثير من الرجال العمل في كردستان ويعودون فقط في عطلة نهاية الأسبوع.

على عكس برطلة، جذب عامل السّلامة السّكان ليعودوا إلى قراقوش، فضلاً عن مشروع إعادة الإعمار الذي يقوم به جحولا. “أظهرنا للناس أنّنا أنفقنا المال بطريقة سليمة. وأنّ الحياة بإمكانها أن تبدأ من جديد”.

أجرت لجنته جردة بجميع المنازل في قراقوش، وقسمتها إلى ثلاث فئات: المدمّر، والمدمّر جزئيًا والمتضرّر. وهو يشير إلى خريطة القمر الصّناعي الخاصّة بالبلدة وإلى رسوم بيانيّة ملوّنة تشرح الوضع. سيكلّف إصلاح كلّ شيء 65 مليون دولار. “تلقّينا حتّى الآن مليونًا واحدًا فقط.” ولم يأت أيّ من هذا المبلغ من الحكومة؛ فقد قدّمته بكامله الكنائس والمنظّمات غير الحكوميّة في أوروبا. والجدير بالذّكر أنّ موازنة العراق للعام المقبل تخصّص مبلغًا صغيرًا جدًا من المال لإعادة البناء ما بعد داعش.

تمامًا كزميله في برطلة، شدّد جحولا عى الهويّة المسيحيّة لبلدته. سيجري تغيير اسم قراقوش العثماني إلى بغديدا من جديد، وهو الاسم المسيحي الأصلي. قال إنّ “الأرض تعطي السّكّان الهويّة والأمن”. ولهذا السّبب هو غير مسرور بوجود “الميليشيات” ، تمامًا كيعقوب. وأضاف بقوله إنّ المسيحيّين يعارضون “غزو السّكّان الآخرين. المنطقة التي نملكها صغيرة جدًا بالأساس، وإذا استقبلنا غير المسيحيّين، ستصبح هذه المساحة أصغر حتّى”.

*


----------



## paul iraqe (31 ديسمبر 2017)

*الدراسة السريانية تستقبل وفدا من الدراسة التركمانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 استقبل السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية، وفدا من المديرية العامة للدراسة التركمانية، ضم السيد  جتين عبد الكريم وعدد من كوادر المديرية وذلك يوم الاربعاء 27 كانون الاول  2017 في مقر الدراسة السريانية.
 قدم الوفد خلال زيارته التهاني للسيد ججو  لمناسبة حلول اعياد الميلاد المجيد وراس السنة الميلادية متمنيا التواصل  والمزيد في تحقيق الانجازات وتنفيذ النشاطات خدمة للعملية التربوية  والتعليمية. كما تطرق الحديث بين الطرفين الى البحث في السبل والاليات  للتعاون المشترك بين المديريتين اضافة الى تبادل الخبرات.
 هذا واجرى الوفد خلال زيارته جولة تفقدية لاقسام وشعب المديرية قدم فيها التهاني لكوادر المديرية لمناسبة حلول اعياد الميلاد المجيد.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 ديسمبر 2017)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يستقبل البطريرك الماروني مار بشارة بطرس الراعي للتهنئة بعيد الميلاد ورأس السنة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة الرابعة من بعد ظهر يوم  السبت ظ£ظ  كانون الأول ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ§، استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، أخاه صاحب الغبطة  والنيافة البطريرك الكردينال مار بشارة بطرس الراعي بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر  المشرق للموارنة، وذلك في الكرسي البطريركي في المتحف – بيروت.
     خلال اللقاء، قدّم البطريرك الراعي  التهاني القلبية الأخوية باسمه وباسم الكنيسة المارونية إلى غبطة أبينا  البطريرك وإلى كنيستنا السريانية بمناسبة عيد ميلاد الرب يسوع بالجسد ورأس  السنة الجديدة. وتبادل البطريركان التمنّيات بأعياد مجيدة وبحلول العام  الجديد ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ مع رجاء أن يحمل في طيّاته نهاية الحروب والمآسي والنزاعات  والصراعات في العالم وبخاصة في شرقنا المعذَّب، ويحلّ السلام والأمان ويسود  الإستقرار والطمأنينة.
     وتداول البطريركان شؤوناً كنسية  ووطنية، وأدانا العمل الإرهابي الإجرامي الذي استهدف كنيسة القبطية  الأرثوذكسية في حلوان بمصر. وتطرّقا إلى الأوضاع العامّة في لبنان وبلدان  الشرق والحضور المسيحي فيها.
     وقد رافق البطريركَ الراعي في هذه  الزيارة، صاحبا السيادة المطران طانيوس الخوري، والمطران بولس عبد الساتر  المعاون البطريركي، والأب بول مطر أمين السرّ.
     كما حضر اللقاء سيادةُ المطران مار  ربولا أنطوان بيلوني، والأب جول بطرس المرشد عام للعمل الراعوي الجامعي في  لبنان، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 ديسمبر 2017)

*هجرة المسيحيين هي افقاد المنطقة لجزء من طاقاتها وقدراتها البشرية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 في الاونة الاخيرة تشكل الهجرة الواسعة  لمسيحيي الشرق الاوسط ومسيحيي البلدان المشرقية احدى أهم المخاطر التي  تواجهها المنطقة، وذلك بسبب الدور الثقافي الذي يلعبه هؤلاء المسيحيون حلقة  وصل بين الحضارة العربية الاسلامية والحضارة الغربية واستيعابهم وتفهمهم  لكلتا الثقافتين، وفتح امكانية الحوار بينهما. ولقد مارست الثقافة المسيحية  المشرقية على مدى تاريخها تأثيراً متبادلا بين الثقافتين الاسلامية  والمسيحية الغربية، ولعبت دوراً في عقلنة التطرف لدى الثقافتين وتفاعلهما  مع بعضهما البعض رغم الظروف القاسية التي تعرضت لها بسبب هذا الدور، لكن ما  يهمنا هو التركيز على هجرة المسيحيين ، حيث يتمركز الوجود المسيحي في  الدول العربية في مصر، لبنان، سورية، العراق، جنوب السودان، الاردن  وفلسطين، أما بقية الدول العربية فان وجود المسيحيين فيها قد يكون محدوداً،  بعضها جاء بقصد العمل، كما في دول الخليج والسعودية، والبعض الآخر من  بقايا الاحتلال الفرنسي كما في دول المغرب العربي. أما دخول المسيحية لجنوب  السودان فقد جاء عن طريق البعثات التبشيرية، ويتمركز عدد المسيحيين في  الدول المجاورة كتركيا وايران حيث يوجد نحو ربع مليون منهم، وقد هاجر قسمهم  الاعظم في السنوات الاخيرة الى مختلف دول العالم، حيث أن عدد المسيحيين  الفلسطينيين في العام 1890 كانوا يشكلون 13% وفي العام 1917 - 9.6%، وفي  العام 1931 تقلصت النسبة الى 8.8%، وفي العام 1948 الى 8%، اما في الوقت  الراهن فيبلغ عدد المسيحيين 40000  نسمة في الضفة الغربية، وأقل من5000 في  القدس، و733 في قطاع غزة، ولا يتجاوز اجمالي هذا العدد ما نسبته 0.5% من  مجموع الفلسطينيين المقيمين على أرض فلسطين المحتلة في سنة 1967، فيما كانت  النسبة سنة 2000 - 2%.
 علماً بأن عدد المسيحيين في مدينة القدس  بحسب احصاء 1922 نحو 14700 نسمة، والمسلمون 13400، بينما بلغوا في احصاء  1/4/1945 نحو 29350 نسمة، والمسلمون 30600 نسمة. وهبط عدد المسيحيين في  القدس عام 1947 الى 27 ألف نسمة بسبب الأوضاع الحربية التي نشأت في فلسطين  عشية صدور قرار التقسيم في 29/11/1947. ثم صادرت اسرائيل 30% من الاراضي  التي يمتلكها مسيحيون بعد الاحتلال عام 1967، وجميع هذه العوامل تضافرت  لتجعل من المسيحيين مجتمعاً متناقصاً باستمرار.
 أما في سوريا فلم يبقى من المسيحيين إلا  خمسة بالمائة من عدد السكان، أي مليون ومائة ألف نسمة، ولكنهم عام 1950  كانوا اربعة أضعاف هذا العدد، وفيما يخص لبنان وحيث كانوا يشكلون نسبة 60%  من عدد السكان قبل فترة ليست بعيدة، فإنهم الان لا يشكلون اكثر من 35% وهو  ما يعني أن عددهم انخفض الى النصف تقريباً. الامر ذاته في العراق، فبعد أن  كانت أعداد المسيحيين العراقيين تقدر بثلاثة ملايين في نهاية القرن  العشرين، لا يزيد عددهم في العراق اليوم عن 300 ألف نسمة، وإذا استمر  فرارهم للنجاة بأنفسهم، فإن الدراسات تتوقع نهاية وجودهم بالعراق خلال  العشر سنوات القادمة. أما الاقباط الذين كانوا يشكلون 25% من سكان مصر،  الان يشكلون أكثر من 10%. اما في الاردن بالاحصائيات تشير الى ان عددهم  حاليا يقارب المئتين وخمسين الف نسمة. وفي المحصلة لم يبقى من المسيحيين في  العالم العربي إلا ما بين اثنا عشر مليون نسمة الى خمسة عشر مليون نسمة من  اربعمائة مليون عربي تقريباً، وهؤلاء قد تنخفض أعدادهم كما تشير الدراسات  الى نحو 6 ملايين سنة 2025.
 ومن أهم نتائج هجرة المسيحيين الواسعة من  بلدان المشرق العربي تتمثل في افقاد المنطقة لجزء من طاقاتها وقدراتها  البشرية والمادية، وهي طاقات تحتاج لها المنطقة في عملية التنمية وفي  مسيرتها من اجل التقدم في جوانبها المختلفة، ونتيجة الهجرة تضعف قدرات  المنطقة ودولها في مواجهة التحديات القائمة والمستقبلية بالاضافة الى ما  تركته هذه الهجرة من تغييرات في البيئة الحضارية والثقافية للمنطقة، والتي  كانت بالاساس منطقة تنوع ديني، يعيش فيه المسلمون والمسيحيون واليهود الى  جانب ديانات آخرى.
 إن اضطرار المسيحيين الفلسطينيين الى  الهجرة من فلسطين هو أمر مفهوم بسبب السياسة العنصرية الاستعلائية  الاجلائية للاحتلال الاسرائيلي فيما يتعلق بالبلدان العربية والمشرقية  الاخرى هو رسالة سلبية الى العالم أجمع بأن مجتمعاتنا تضيق درعاً بالتنوع  الديني والاختلاف الثقافي، لاسيما لغير المسلمين، ولعل ذلك سيدفع المسلمون  ثمنه باهظاً قبل غيرهم، فهو خسارة لطاقات ولعادات سكان أصليين في بلداننا  يشكلون جزءاً من حضارتنا وتاريخ مجتمعاتنا وشعوبنا، ولا يمكن تصور بلدان  عربية ومشرقية دون وجود مسيحي مؤثر في المشهد العام.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 ديسمبر 2017)

*إنفوغرافيك.. رأس السنة الميلادية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2018)

*المسيحيون في سهل نينوى يحتفلون بالاعياد في غياب الاهل والاقرباء*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بهنام شمنّي

 كست الزينة واجهات الكنائس في برطلة  وارتفعت اشجار الميلاد في الساحات امام الكنائس وعلى اسطحها وبدت الكنائس  في الليل لوحة بانورامية ضوئية بعد ان قامت مجاميع المتطوعين من الشباب في  نشر مئات الامتار من النشرات الضوئية على واجهات كنائس البلدة واشتغلت  اذاعة تطلق اناشيد وتراتيل الميلاد تسمع في ابعد نقطة في البلدة المسيحية  التي تقع في سهل نينوى الذي كان قد خلا من هذه الاجواء لثلاث سنوات مضت بعد  ان كانت قد سيطرت عليه مجاميع ارهابية حاولت ان تزيل معالم المسيحية منه.
 قيل عشرين يوما فقط من يوم عيد الميلاد  كانت هذه الكنائس تغطي واجهاتها والاسقف والجدران في داخلها اثار الحرائق  وتكسو ارضياتها بقايا المقاعد المحترقة والصلبان المتكسرة والانقاض التي  خلفها عناصر داعش وقت سيطرته على البلدة، لا زالت بعض اثار هذه الحرائق  ظاهرة في اعلى النوافذ العالية في هذه الكنائس وفي بعض الزوايا التي تُركت  لتبقى شاهدة للاجيال القادمة ما فعلته غربان هذا العصر في المنطقة. حملة  كبيرة يقول احد المسؤولين في احدى هذه الكنائس قام بها مجاميع الشباب وفي  فترة قصيرة جدا في تهيئة الكنائس للاحتفال باعياد الميلاد. في باحة كنيسة  مار كوركيس تنتصب مغارة نُفذت من بقايا المقاعد المحترقة ولكن وسط هذا  المشهد المؤلم هناك فرح وشعاع ضوء ينطلق من مصباح في اعلى المغارة يسلط  الضوء على وجه طفل في ارضية المغارة، هذا الطفل هو يسوع مصدر الفرح.
 "بهنام" الرجل الخمسيني الذي رافق بعض  مراحل تهيئة احدى الكنائس للاحتفالات يقول استطعنا ان نعيد بعض معالم  الكنيسة، وضعنا صلبانا من الحديد او الخشب كاجراء سريع مكان الصلبان  القديمة الاثرية التي قام بتكسيرها عناصر داعش. لا زالت رائحة الحريق تغطي  المكان في كنيسة مار كوركيس التي تبرع بتكاليف تهيئتها لاحتفالات عيد  الميلاد وهو السيد (يوليان امير حنيكا) احد الميسورين من ابناء شعبنا  المغتربين في امريكا، بينما تبرعت منظمات اجنبية مسيحية بتكاليف اعمار  كنيسة مارت شموني وكنائس اخرى في المنطقة. في ظل غياب كامللدعم الحكومي  لعملية الاعمار ليس للكنائس فقط بل للمنطقة جميعا كما وصفها الاب يعقوب  كاهن كنيسة مارت شموني في كلمته في قداس عيد الميلاد، في حين لا زالت كنيسة  العذراء بدون جرسية بعد ان كان تنظيم داعش قد هدم برج ناقوسها الضخم.
 يقول "بهنام" استطعنا ان نعيد بعض الاشياء  الى ماكانت عليه ولكن كيف لنا ان نعيد الناس الذين كانوا يشاركوننا  الصلوات في هذه الكنائس.
 في يوم العيد بدأ الناس يتفقدون اصحابهم.  لم يكن يتوقع "بهنام" انه عندما خرج من بلدته هاربا من امام جحافل الموت  انه سيعود اليها بعدما فارق الكثير من الاهل والاصدقاء والاقارب اما بسبب  الهجرة الى خارج البلاد او بسبب عدم رغبتهم في العودة لعدم اطمئنانهم من  الوضع الامني وقلة الخدمات او من وجد له عملا في مكام نزوحه. الامر قد بان  الان في الاعياد فنصف من كان موجودا قبل داعش قد ترك البلدة وهذا مؤشر سلبي  في الوجود المسيحي في سهل نينوى ليس في برطلة بل في كل البلدات المسيحية  الاخرى في هذا السهل الذي يعتبر موطن المسيحيين في العراق. وبحسب احصائيات  كنسية فان ١٠٠٠ عائلة فقط قد عادت الى برطلة وهو ما يشكل 40 في المائة من  مجموع عوائل برطلة قبل داعش.






























​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2018)

*البطريرك لويس ساكو: هذه هي آمال العراقيين في العام الجديد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 مع إطلالة 2018 جمعت العراقيين مناسبة  متميزة هي عيد رأس السنة الميلادية، وما رأيناه من احتفالات وأشجار ميلاد  وبابا نويل في معظم شوارع وساحات المدن العراقية، وخروج الملايين اليها  يشكِّل انتفاضة حضارية رائعة قلَّ نظيرها. أسوق هذه المقدمة بعد جولتي في  حي المنصور ببغداد ليلة رأس السنة وتأثُّري جدا بما شاهدتُه. لذا أود أن  أوجه تحية من أعماق القلب لكل الأشخاص الطيبين الذين أظهروا العراق  بحُلَّةٍ جديدة وأثبتوا ان ميلاد السيد المسيح ليس للمسيحيين وحدهم!
 وما لمسناه نحن المسيحيين في هذه الأعياد  المجيدة من التعاطف معنا، بعد كل الذي أوجَعَنا، جاء معزِّياً ومشجِّعاً  وشاحناً للآمال ورافضاً للتيارات المتطرفة التي تُكَفِّر المسيحي والصابئي  والايزيدي، مستهدفة افراغ البلد منهم. لذلك نرى ان وحدة العراقيين مُلِحّة،  وينبغي ان نسعى اليها بقلوب منفتحة ومُحِبة لمواجهة كل التحديات، خصوصاً  ان الناس مستعدون للتعاون مع الحكومة الحالية بعد انتصارها العظيم على  تنظيم داعش الارهابي.
 على ضوء ما تقدم تتلخص امنيات العراقيين للعام 2018 بما يلي:


أن يعم السلام والاستقرار بلدنا وعموم المنطقة، لا سيما ان الأول من شهر كانون الثاني هو يوم السلام العالمي.
وحدة البلاد.
إقامة نظام معتدل مدني يحترم القيم الإنسانية والدينية العامة.
ضمان المساواة والمواطنة الكاملة لكل عراقي وتمثيل الجميع في العملية السياسية، فالعراق للجميع.
تجريم الخطاب الديني التحريضي وتنقية المناهج الدراسية من كل ما يزرع  الفتنة ويحث على العنف ويفتت النسيج الوطني المتعدد الجميل. وهنا نثمن  اصوات المرجعيات المعتدلة والرافضة لكذا فكر اقصائي.
القضاء الجدي على الفساد الذي طال أدق تفاصيل الحياة.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2018)

*وفد من مديرية الدراسات السريانية يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 زار صباح اليوم الخميس 4 كانون الثاني  2018 وفد من المديرية العامة للدراسات السريانية في وزارة التربية برئاسة  السيد عماد سالم ججو مقر البطريركية الكلدانية لتقديم التهاني لغبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة  الميلادية الجديدة.
 وحضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو المعاون البطريرك والدكتورة اخلاص مقدسي، امينة سر البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2018)

*رجال دين مسيحيون يدعون نازحيهم للعودة إلى مناطقهم الأصلية في نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الصباح/
 دعا رجال دين مسيحيون جميع النازحين من  طائفتهم للعودة من جديد الى مناطق سكناهم الاصلية في عموم محافظة نينوى،  لاسيما ان الاف العائلات عادت فعلا الى تلك المناطق، بينما كشف مجلس  المحافظة عن بدء تأهيل عشرات المدارس في الجانب الايمن لمدينة الموصل التي  دمرها ارهابيو داعش.

 مراسلة «الصباح» افادت بان رجال دين  مسيحيين دعوا خلال تجمعهم في كنيسة (ماركوركيس) التي شهدت احتفالا باعياد   رأس السنة الميلادية.. جميع النازحين المتواجدين في اقليم كردستان والعاصمة  بغداد من طائفتهم، للعودة الى مدينتهم الام الموصل وسهل نينوى  متمنياً  بالوقت نفسه  ان يكون العام المقبل عام خير لكل العراق
 وقال المطران  اياد سعدو لمراسلتنا: ان اكثر من 8 الاف عائلة مسيحية عادت الى مناطق  سكناها الاصلية في سهل نينوى ومدينة الموصل الا انه ما زال هناك عشرات  العوائل متواجدة في اقليم كردستان،  وعليه نوجه اليهم دعوتنا بالعودة الى  مناطقهم بعد استتباب الامن فيها بالكامل وانتشار القوات الامنية والعسكرية  والحشد على مدار 24 ساعة حفاظا على ارواحهم وممتلكاتهم. 
 وكان بطريرك  الكلدان في العراق لويس ساكو قد دعا خلال زيارته لمدينة الموصل الاحد  الماضي الى  ضرورة اعادة اعمار المناطق المحررة وعودة ابناء المكون المسيحي  الى مناطقهم الاصلية، مشدداً على ضرورة احترام سيادة القانون ليبنى العراق  ويعود بلدا للخيرات والامجاد.   جاء ذلك خلال قداس أقامه الآلاف من  العوائل المسيحية العائدة إلى نينوى لليوم الثاني خلال اعياد الميلاد  المجيد بعد غياب ثلاث سنوات بسبب اجرام عصابات داعش. 
 الى ذلك كشف رئيس  مجلس محافظة نينوى، بشار الكيكي، عن بدء عملية اعادة تأهيل 33 مدرسة  خاصة  بالمراحل الابتدائية والثانوية بعد ان تضررت جراء عمليات التخريب التي  قامت بها عصابات داعش قبل هزيمتها من الجانب الايمن لمدينة الموصل. 
  واوضح في تصريح لمراسلة «الصباح»، ان المدارس التي بدأت عملية تأهيلها  موزعة بين المحورين الغربي والجنوبي وان اغلبها مدمرة بالكامل اذ باشرت امس  الملاكات الفنية والهندسية في بلديات الموصل عملية اعادة اعمارها بالكامل  من اجل عودة الطلبة الى مدارسهم في ايمن الموصل. 
 واضاف الكيكي، ان  هناك نحو 30 مدرسة اخرى كان قد تم تأهيلها على نفقة منظمة «undp” التابعة  للأمم المتحدة و20 مدرسة أخرى على نفقة صندوق إعمار المناطق المحررة في  جنوب الموصل، مشيرا الى ان اغلب طلبة الساحل الايمن يواصلون دراستهم داخل  كرفانات مخصصة من قبل الحكومة لحين انتهاء تأهيل واعمار المدارس بالكامل  خلال سقف زمني قصير. 

 الموصل / شروق ماهر


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يناير 2018)

*العبادي خلال استقباله رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية: سنعمل بكل قوة على اعادة المسيحيين النازحين الى مناطقهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - السومرية نيوز/
 أكد رئيس الوزراء حيدر العبادي، الأربعاء،  ضرورة الحفاظ على التنوع الديني والمذهبي في العراق، معتبراً ذلك "هوية  ومصدر قوة"، مشيراً إلى أن الحكومة يتعمل "بكل قوة" على إعادة المسيحيين  النازحين إلى مناطقهم.

 وقال المكتب الإعلامي لرئيس الوزراء في  بيان تلقت السومرية نيوز نسخة منه، إن الأخير "استقبل، رؤساء الطوائف  المسيحية"، مبيناً أن العبادي "هنأ بأعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية  وتمنى للجميع عام محبة وسلام، وأكد رعاية الدولة لجميع مواطنيها بغض النظر  عن انتمائهم الديني أو السياسي".
 وذكر العبادي، بحسب البيان، أن "كل  العراقيين متساوون في الحقوق والواجبات واننا نسعى لتعميق هذا الفهم لدى  جميع شرائح المجتمع ومنها قواتنا الأمنية في كل مناطق العراق لا سيما  المناطق المحررة".

 وتحدث العبادي، عن "ضرورة الحفاظ على التنوع  الديني والمذهبي لأنه هوية العراق ومصدر قوته"، مشيراً إلى أن "الإرهاب  حاول محو هذه الهوية لكنه فشل بفضل توحد أبناء شعبنا".

 وأضاف،  "اننا حققنا الانتصار على داعش وسنعمل بكل قوة على إعادة المواطنين  المسيحيين النازحين إلى مناطقهم وتوفير الأمن لهم إضافة إلى بقية  النازحين".

 ولفت إلى "مسؤولية رجال الدين من المسلمين والمسيحيين  في إرساء الأمن من خلال تقوية روح الإيمان والعدالة والوحدة لدى المواطنين  وتوجيههم للطريق الصحيح والعمل على تنمية روح التعايش السلمي بين المكونات  العراقية والذي يحقق انتصارا آخر على الفكر الإرهابي و يُسقط هدفه".

 وكان العبادي أكد، الاثنين (10 تموز 2017)، أنه يطمح لعودة النازحين وخاصة  المسيحيين لمنازلهم في الموصل، فيما شدد على ضرورة أن يسود التعايش بين  أبناء نينوى.






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يناير 2018)

*شبكة ومحكمة حقوق الانسان في الشرق الاوسط تهنىء الأرثوذكس حول العالم  بعيد ميلاد المسيح*







   Photo: Reuters​ 

 الارمن كل عام وانتم بترليون خير
 من : شبكة ومحكمة حقوق الانسان في الشرق الاوسط
 الى: كافة اخوتنا الارثوذكس حول العالم
 م/ تهنئة من القلب

 تهنئة من قلوبنا جميعا مليئة بالمحبة  والسلام الدائم نبعثها لجميع الأرمن حول العالم ومن خلالهم الى جميع اخوتنا  ممن يرسمون علامة ميلاد المخلص بتاريخ 6 كانون الثاني من كل عام.
 نحن على ثقة تامة انه وجب علينا جميعا  وخاصة كنائسنا بالتوحد في جميع المجالات منها الاعياد، كون الارهاب لا يعرف  سوى كلمة واحدة "المسيحيين" اي ان المطر ينهمر على الجميع وكذلك طلوع  الشمس ايضا.
 كل عام وجميعكم بمليون ترليون خير ومحبة وسلام

 رئاسة شبكة ومحكمة حقوق الانسان في الشرق الاوسط
 رئاسة الهيئة العالمية للدفاع عن سكان مابين النهرين
 06/01/2018


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يناير 2018)

*الرسالة الرعوية لكاثوليكوس الأرمن الأرثوذكس بمناسبة عيد الميلاد*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 بعث كاثوليكوس الأرمن الأرثوذكس لبيت  كيليكيا آرام الأول كيشيشيان رسالة رعوية بمناسبة عيد الميلاد ورأس السنة  2018، أشار فيها الى معاني الميلاد وفق تفسيرات الفلاسفة وعلماء الدين  ورجال الدين. لافتا الى أن الانسان المسيحي مدعو لفهم معنى بيت لحم  والميلاد فيها بايمانه.
 وأتى بأمثلة من الانجيل تؤكد الرؤية في  الكنيسة الرسولية الأرمنية، والتي دافع عنها رجال الدين الأرمن الأرثوذكس.  وقال ان الانجيل يقدم صورة رسالة المسيح باختصار، والمليئة بالأعجوبة  والأمثلة والدراسات، بالإضافة الى نماذج هامة من حياته كالعذاب والصلب  والقيامة.
 كما أوضح الكاثوليكوس أن التراتيل الدينية  في الكنيسة الأرمنية والصلوات تبرز ابن الله الانسان. وقال: "ولذلك علينا  النظر الى الانسان من أجل فهم الرسالة والصلب والقيامة بشكل صحيح. فعلم  الانسان والمسيحية مرتبطان ببعض في الفكر المسيحي. والانسان هو قيمة  بالنسبة لله، لأنه يتشارك مع الرب للحفاظ على خلق الله والدفاع عنه".
 وأضاف: "ميلاد المسيح هو دعوة للمشاركة في  رسالة الخلاص من خلال الكنيسة. مع هذا الإيمان الواعي، دعونا نقترب من  ولادة المسيح ، ونتبارك بالسر المقدس ورسالته".
 وفي نهاية الرسالة وجه الكاثوليكوس  التبريكات للشخصيات السياسية في أرمينيا ولبنان وأرتساخ، والكاثوليكوس  لعموم الأرمن، وكافة المطرانيات الأرمنية وأبناء الطائفة، وتمنى لهم العمل  المثمر، وطلب من الله أن ينير نور بيت لحم حياتهم وعملهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يناير 2018)

*منظمة سورايا للثقافة والاعلام تقدم تهانيها الحارة الى الأخوة الأرمن في العراق وأقليم كوردستان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 مبروك لشعبنا الأرمني أعياد الميلاد المجيد ورأس السنة الجديدة
 بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد المجيد ورأس السنة  الميلادية الجديدة التي يحتفل بها الأرمن الارثوذكس في 6/1 من كل عام  بأعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة ،وبهذه المناسبة العطرة نتقدم  بأحلى التهاني والتبريكات للأرمن الأرثوذكس في العراق وأقليم كوردستان.
 متمنيا لهم ولشعبنا السورايا ميلادا مشرقا  بالمحبة والسلام، وأن يكون  العام الجديد عاما للأمل في حياة أفضل مليئة  بالمحبة والتفاؤل بمستقبل آمن ومزدهر، في وطن تسوده العدالة والحرية  والتسامح والسلم الاجتماعي بعيدا عن الحروب والكراهية
 كل عام وجميع أحبتنا من الارمن الارثوذكس بخير وسلام.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يناير 2018)

*البطريركية الكلدانية تستمر في استقبال المهنئين بأعياد الميلاد وبدء عام 2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو يوم الجمعة 5 كانون الثاني 2018 في مقر البطريركية في المنصور  في العاشرة والنصف صباحاً اعضاء الفريق الرسولي برفقة الأب البير هشام  والأب مارتن بني وكانت هناك جولة في افق مستقبل الفريق ونشاطاته إضافة الى  طرح وتبادل الأفكار الكفيلة بتطوير عملهم.  
 وفي الحادية عشر والنصف، استقبل غبطته الآنسة ألحان مسؤولة بيت عنيا والعاملين في هذا البيت المبارك.
 كما زارت رعية كاتدرائية مار يوسف – خربندة البطريركية في الخامسة عصراً لنفس الغرض برفقة راعي الكنيسة الأب فراس كمال.
 كل عام والجميع بألف خير














​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يناير 2018)

*مجلس الوزراء العراقي يناقش الاعتراف بـ"مجلس الطوائف المسيحية" وضمهم في المناهج الدراسية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الغد برس/
 افاد مصدر في الأمانة العامة لمجلس  الوزراء، يوم السبت، بأن الأمانة بينت رأيها القانوني، بشأن عدد من القضايا  والمقترحات التي تهم الطائفة المسيحية في العراق.
 وذكر المصدر لـ"الغد  برس"، أن "الاعتراف بمجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق كشخصية معنوية  من مسؤولية القانون فهو من يمنح الشخصية المعنوية"، لافتا الى انه "يلتزم  بتشريع قانون خاص".

 وأضاف أن "إعادة النظر في المفاهيم التربوية  وبالأخص مادتي اللغة والتاريخ والتأكيد على دور المسيحيين من خلال مادة  التاريخ، يتطلب الوقوف على رأي وزارة التربية، كونها الجهة المعنية التي  تضع المناهج الدراسية".

 وأشار المصدر إلى أنه "من الممكن مفاتحة  ديوان الوقف الشيعي والوقف السني وأوقاف الديانات المسيحية والإيزيدية  والصابئة المندائية، لبث روح المواطنة والأخوة والمحبة بين مكونات الشعب  العراقي الواحد في خطاباتهم ومحافلهم".

 وتابع أن "مجلس رؤساء  الطوائف المسيحية في العراق، قدم طلباً إلى الأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء،  بشأن عدد من القضايا والمقترحات التي تهم الطائفة المسيحية".


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يناير 2018)

*زيارة وفد من مجلس الشيوخ Sénat الفرنسي للبطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زار ظهر السبت 6 كانون الثاني 2017 وفد من  مجلس الشيوخ Sénat الفرنسي البطريركية الكلدانية وكان على رأس المستقبلين  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى، يرافقه معاونيه  أصحاب السيادة مار شليمون وردوني، ومار باسيليوس يلدو. والسفير البابوي  المطران البرتو أورتيغا مارتن وسكرتير السفارة البابوية، الأب خوسيه ناحوم  كاستانيدا.
 ضمَّ الوفد الفرنسي كل من:
 –       السيد برونو روتايو، رئيس مجموعة مسيحي الشرق الاوسط، عضو مجلس الشيوخ في مقاطعة فوندية
 –       السيد دومينيك دو ليج، عضو مجلس الشيوخ في مقاطعة ايل اية فيلاني
 –       السيد ميشيل بوتان، عضو مجلس الشيوخ في مقاطعة ايل-ايه-فيلين
 –       السيد جاك لو ناي، عضو مجلس الشيوخ في مقاطعة موربيان
 –       السيد اوليفية ديلامار، موظف اداري في مجلس الشيوخ
 –       السيد فابيان ريكر، صحفي في القناة العامة LCP
 السيد جان فرانسوا غييوم، القائم بالاعمال لدى سفارة فرنسا في بغداد
 السيد هنري داراغون، المستشار السياسي لدى سفارة فرنسا في بغداد .
 وقد جرى خلال اللقاء بحث عدد من القضايا  ذات الأهمية للعراق وللمكون المسيحي بشكل خاص. طلب غبطته خلال اللقاء  الوقوف الى جانب العراق في محاربة التطرف والإرهاب والفساد ودعم مساعي  الحكومة في عملية الإصلاح. أما فيما يخص وضع المكون المسيحي، فقد دار  الحوار عن مستلزمات عودة النازحين الى ديارهم؛ وحدة سهل نينوى؛ الملف  الأمني؛ إعمار البلدات وتقديم الخدمات؛ ودور فرنسا في دعم عملية الإعمار.
 وفي ختام اللقاء دعاهم غبطة البطريرك  الى غذاء المحبة. بعد تناول وجبة الغذاء زار الوفد كاتدرائية
 مار يوسف – خربندة  وأبدوا إعجابهم بفن الريازة الكنسية المتميز، مما يضفي على المكان جواً من الخشوع والتقوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يناير 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بقداس عيد الدنح (الغطاس)*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة الحادية عشرة من صباح يوم  السبت ظ¦ كانون الثاني ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨، وبمناسبة عيد الدنح (الغطاس)، وهو عيد عماد  الرب يسوع، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان  بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي على مذبح كنيسة مار  اغناطيوس الأنطاكي، في الكرسي البطريركي، المتحف - بيروت، يعاونه الأب حبيب  مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، بحضور ومشاركة الشمامسة والراهبات الأفراميات  وجمع من المؤمنين.
     خلال القداس، أقام غبطة أبينا  البطريرك رتبة عيد الدنح وتبريك الماء بحسب الطقس السرياني الأنطاكي، حيث  بارك غبطته الماء لتقديس المؤمنين وشفاء المرضى والحماية من المضرّات. ثمّ  طاف غبطته في زيّاح داخل الكنيسة، يتقدّمه الإكليروس وأحد المؤمنين ممثّلاً  إشبين المسيح، حاملاً قنّينة ماء مع صليب رمز إلى المعمودية. وزيّح غبطته  القنّينة مع الصليب نحو الجهات الأربع بحسب التقليد السرياني.
     وفي موعظته، تحدّث غبطة أبينا  البطريرك عن عيد الدنح المقدس، وهو عيد الغطاس، مشيراً إلى أنّ الدنح كلمة  سريانية تعني الإشراق والظهور، وأنّ هذا اليوم هو عيد الظهور الإلهي، إذ  اعتمد الرب يسوع على يد يوحنّا المعمدان في نهر الأردن، وانفتحت السماوات،  ونزل الروح القدس وحلّ على الرب يسوع بهيئة حمامة، وسُمِع صوت الآب من  السماء يقول: هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُرِرت.
     وتطرّق غبطته إلى سرّ المعمودية  وأهمّيته كمدخل أساسي وضروري للدخول إلى المسيحية، منوّهاً إلى محورية عيد  الدنح وعماد الرب يسوع وأسبقيته لعيد الميلاد، مؤكّداً ضرورة منح سرّ  المعمودية لكلّ مسيحي كي يُحصى في عداد أبناء الرب وينال نعمة الخلاص التي  سيغذّيها لاحقاً بالأسرار، وبخاصة سرّ القربان المقدس، وبالحياة التي ترضي  الرب وتليق بتلاميذه والمؤمنين به الذين يسعون لنشر إنجيل المحبّة والفرح  والسلام في كلّ مكان وزمان.
     وختم غبطته موعظته موجّهاً المؤمنين  إلى نيل بركة الماء المقدس، مستذكراً بثناء العادة الصالحة أن يزور كهنة  الرعايا منازل المؤمنين ويباركوها بالماء المقدس يوم عيد الدنح، حاثّاً  الكهنة على التمسّك بهذه العادة المباركة وممارستها باستمرار، وسائلاً الرب  يسوع أن يبارك المؤمنين وعائلاتهم بفيض نِعَمِه وبركاته ومواهبه السماوية.
     وبعد البركة الختامية، نال الجميع بركة الماء المقدس زوّادةً لهم ولعائلاتهم ومنازلهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يناير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بقداس الدنح في كاتدرائية مار يوسف*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 احتفل صباح السبت 6/ كانون الثاني /2017  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى، بقداس عيد الدنح   (عماد الرب يسوع ) في كنيسة مار يوسف – خربندة، بمعية السفير البابوي  المطران البيرتو اورتيغا مارتن والمطران مار باسيليوس يلدو والابوين خوزيه  وفراس كمال.
 وفي موعظنه شرح غبطته ابعاد معمودية يسوع التي هي أساس معموديتنا وتساءل في الختام:
  اننا نعيش في مجتمع يهيمن عليه الضغط والركض. والسؤال المطروح علينا هو،  كيف نعيش ايماننا، أي مقاصد معموديتنا  في هذه الظروف القاسية والمقلقة؟  ماذا تعني لنا:  كلمة الله / الصلاة / الكنيسة / الخدمة؟ نحن في شركة مع  الله وهي الرابطة الأقوى التي تربطنا أيضاً ببعضنا. هذه الشركة ينبغي ان  تنعكس ثمارها على مجتمعنا بالرغم من قلة عددنا..  هل نحن فاعلون في  المجتمع؟ هل نحن فعلاً خميرة وملح ونور؟
 حضر القداس معالي الوزيرة آن نافع، وزيرة الاعمار والاسكان وجمع غفير وتبع القداس رتبة عماد جماعية.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يناير 2018)

*صلاة بالأرامية في قداس ترأسه البابا فرنسيس بمناسبة عيد الدنح*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 أقام قداسة الحبر الأعظم البابا فرنسيس  بمناسبة عيد الدنح المبارك قداساً إلهياً صباح يوم السبت في باسيليكية مار  بطرس في الفاتيكان. وركز قداسته في موعظته بشكل خاص على قبول الملوك المجوس  للرسالة السماوية، وذلك بمراقبتهم للنجمة التي كانت تشير للموضع الذي ولد  فيه الرب يسوع المسيح، ملك الملوك ونور الأمم ومخلص العالم. وقد بدأ قداسته  موعظته بهذه الكلمات: "ثلاث أفعال قام بها المجوس تنير طريقنا للقاء الرب  الذي يتجلى اليوم كنور وخلاص لكل الأمم. فالمجوس يرون النجمة، ويبدأون  مسيرتهم، ويهبون هداياهم". وختمها قائلاً: "أخوتي واخواتي الأعزاء، لنقتدي  بالمجوس رافعين اعيوننا نحو السماء، ولنسير للقاء الرب، ولنهدي له  هدايانا".
 ومن الجدير بالذكر انه تمت تلاوة صلاة  باللغة الآرامية بلهجتها الكلدانية المعاصرة أي السورث من قبل الأنسة سانا  زهير روفو، من أهالي عنكاوا. وهذه ليست المرة الأولى التي تتلى صلاة بلغتنا  في قداس يترأسه بابا الفاتيكان. عسى أن تكون هذه المبادرات دافعاً لنا  لنحافظ على لغتنا العريقة وكنوزها الروحية الثمينة، وخاصة كونها اللغة التي  تحدث بها ربنا يسوع المسيح، واستخدمت أيضاً في كتابة بعض نصوص الكتاب  المقدس بعهديه.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يناير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يرد زيارة عددٍ من رؤساء كنائس بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زار صباح الاحد ٧ كانون الثاني 2018 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو، مطرانية الأرمن الكاثوليك وايضا كنيسة الأقباط الارثوذكس  وكذلك مطرانية الروم الارثوذكس، ردا لزيارتهم للتهنئة باعياد الميلاد ورأس  السنة.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بعيد مار يوحنا المعمذان في الدورة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 احتفل مساء الاحد 7 كانون الثاني 2018  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى، بعيد مار يوحنا  المعمذان في الدورة (والتي كانت يوما ما منطقة ذات غالبية مسيحية)، وشاركه  في إقامة القداس الالهي مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي والأب توماس  بهنام، راعي الخورنة.
 وفي الموعظة قارن غبطته بين إيليا النبي ومار يوحنا المعمذان، من ناحية تجردهما وطاعتهما الكاملة لصوت الله.
 وفي نهاية القداس شكر غبطته الاب توماس  على جهوده المبذولة في خدمة المؤمنين في ثلاث كنائس (حافظة الزروع وكنيسة  الرسولين ومار يوحنا المعمذان)، وحضر القداس جمع من المؤمنين ثم تنالوا  عشاء المحبة بعد ذلك.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2018)

*البابا فرنسيس يبعث برسالة الى كاثوليكوس الأرمن الأرثوذكس لبيت كيليكيا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ازتاك العربي/
 ذكر موقع كاثوليكوسية الأرمن الأرثوذكس  لبيت كيليكيا أن البابا فرنسيس بعث برسالة الى كاثوليكوس الأرمن الأرثوذكس  لبيت كيليكيا آرام الأول كيشيشيان، والتي نقلها ممثل الفاتيكان المطران  ايفان سانتوس.
 وأعرب البابا في رسالته عن تمنياته الطيبة  للشعب الأرمني والكنيسة الأرمنية وكاثوليكوسية الأرمن الأرثوذكس لبيت  كيليكيا، آملاً أن يعم السلام في العالم خاصة في المناطق حيث يسود العنف.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2018)

*فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء الآشوري يستقبل وفدا من مجلس اغاثة مسيحيي العراق*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد- أربيل

      استقبل فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء  الآشوري يوم الاثنين 8 كانون الثاني 2018 في مقره بعنكاوا ، وفدا من مجلس  اغاثة مسيحيي العراق في الولايات المتحدة الاميركية ضم السيدة جوليانا  تيمورازي رئيسة المجلس وكل من السيدة فيوليت خمو عضوة المجلس والسيدة كلسي.
   وكان في استقبالهم كل من السيدة مارلين  يوسف مسؤولة فرع أربيل والسيدة آلس يوخنا مديرة حضانة دمئيل التابعة لفرع  أربيل وعدد من عضوات الفرع ومربيات الحضانة.
   وفي اللقاء استمع الوفد لطبيعة عمل  الاتحاد واهدافه ونشاطاته وعن عمل الحضانة وكل مايقدمه الاتحاد لخدمة  المرأة والطفل، وابرز المعوقات التي تواجه عمله، بعدها قاموا بجولة في  الحضانة.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2018)

*فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء الآشوري يستقبل وفدا من مجلس اغاثة مسيحيي العراق*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد- أربيل

      استقبل فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء  الآشوري يوم الاثنين 8 كانون الثاني 2018 في مقره بعنكاوا ، وفدا من مجلس  اغاثة مسيحيي العراق في الولايات المتحدة الاميركية ضم السيدة جوليانا  تيمورازي رئيسة المجلس وكل من السيدة فيوليت خمو عضوة المجلس والسيدة كلسي.
   وكان في استقبالهم كل من السيدة مارلين  يوسف مسؤولة فرع أربيل والسيدة آلس يوخنا مديرة حضانة دمئيل التابعة لفرع  أربيل وعدد من عضوات الفرع ومربيات الحضانة.
   وفي اللقاء استمع الوفد لطبيعة عمل  الاتحاد واهدافه ونشاطاته وعن عمل الحضانة وكل مايقدمه الاتحاد لخدمة  المرأة والطفل، وابرز المعوقات التي تواجه عمله، بعدها قاموا بجولة في  الحضانة.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2018)

*المساعدات الأمريكية الإنمائية للعراق ستنحصر في الأقليات الإثنية والدينية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - inp/
 توصلت إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي دونالد ترامب إلى اتفاق مع وكالة التنمية الدولية التابعة للأمم المتحدة لتوفير المزيد من التمويل للأقليات الإثنية والدينية في العراق حيث سيخصص مبلغ 55 مليون دولارمن مجموع المساعدات إلى مرفق التمويل التابع لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة الانمائي من أجل تحقيق الاستقرار في معالجة قضايا الأقليات في مناطق شمال العراق.
  وجاءت الصفقة بعد أكثر من شهرين من إعلان نائب الرئيس الأمريكي مايك بنس ان الولايات المتحدة  ستوقف تمويل برامج الإغاثة للأمم المتحدة “غير الفعالة” في العراق وتقديم  المزيد من المساعدات مباشرة من خلال الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية  والجماعات الدينية.
  وتعهدت الولايات المتحدة بتقديم 150  مليون دولار لصندوق الاستقرار العراقي في يوليو/تموز الماضي، وقال مسؤولو  الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية إن هذه الأموال ستنقسم إلى شريحتين تبلغ  قيمتهما 75 مليون دولار مع الإشارة إلى أن الشريحة الثانية من التمويل  تتوقف على قيام برنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي بتحسين المساءلة والشفافية  في صندوق تحقيق الاستقرار.
  وقالت الوكالة الأمريكية أنها تمضى قدما  في تنفيذ آليات تسمح للوكالة بطلب مقترحات من مجموعات خارجية حول كيفية  تسهيل عودة الأقليات العرقية والدينية إلى ديارهم في العراق في حين قال بنس  في كلمة ألقاها في عشاء التضامن السنوي للمسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط إن  منظمات الأمم المتحدة فشلت في مساعدة الأقليات الدينية بشكل فعال وخاصة المسيحيين  في العراق. واضاف ان المسيحين في الشرق الأوسط وكل الذين يتعرضون للاضطهاد  في المنطقة يجب الا يعتمدوا على مؤسسات متعددة الجنسية اذا كانت امريكا تستطيع مساعدتهم مباشرة.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2018)

*عدسة عشتار في مجمع اشتي 2 للنازحين / عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بعد انجازات تحرير بلدات سهل نينوى  والموصل وعودة المهجرين والنازحين الى مناطقهم المحررة لاتزال الكثير من  العوائل النازحة باقية في مراكز ومجمعات النازحين وخاصة في مجمع اشتي 2  في  بلدة عنكاوا حيث سجلت عدسة قناة عشتار لقطات لهذه العوائل التي لاتزال  تسكن في هذا المجمع وهي بانتظار متغير جديد يحصل لغرض العودة الى مناطقها  المحررة.
 ويقول المشرف على المجمع الاب عمانوئيل  كلو لمراسلنا متياس سيوريوس ان هذا المجمع احتضن العوائل النازحة والمهجرة  قسرا منذ عام 2014 وكان عددها 1200 عائلة والان اصبح عددهم 400 عائلة ونقدم  لهم جميع الخدمات الكنسية والاجتماعية والصحية اضافة الى بعض المساعدات  المادية .
 ووجه مراسلنا سؤالا الى الاب عمانوئيل  مضمونه لماذا باقية هذه العوائل الاربعمئة في هذا المجمع ولم تعد فاجاب  قائلا : ان هذه العوائل اغلبها من سكنة مدينة الموصل المحررة ولم تعد كون  بيوتها ومنازلها مهدمة ومحروقة بالكامل اضافة الى ان الوضع الامني في  الموصل غير آمن وهناك خوف مستمر وعدم وجود الثقة في العودة الى مدينة  الموصل ، كما ان بعض العوائل الساكنة في المجمع هي من سكنة سهل نينوى ولم  تعد بسبب كون منازلها مهدمة ومحروقة ايضا بالكامل ونحن مع هذه العوائل نعمل  من اجل ايجاد حل جذري كتوفير مسكن دائم ومستقر من اجل العودة الى مناطقها  المحررة ونطلب من الرب ان يزرع السلام والامان في هذا البلد وعلى شعبنا .


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2018)

*باحتفال خاص بتكريم نخبة من أعضاء اللجان المشاركة في مؤتمر "المرأة وطن" تكريم ممثلة اتحاد النساء الآشوري في تحالف 1325*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد / بغداد
   بحضور ورعاية السيد عمار الحكيم اقامت  مؤسسة الحكيم الدولية ،يوم الخميس 4 كانون الثاني 2018في مكتب رئيس تيار  الحكمة الوطني ببغداد حفل تكريم أعضاء اللجان المشاركة في مؤتمر مناهضة  العنف ضد المرأة " المرأة وطن " .
 ومن ضمن المكرمين كانت ممثلة اتحاد النساء  الآشوري السيدة وايليت كوركيس عضوة سكرتارية تحالف 1325، تثمينا لجهودها  الخلاقة والمشاركات الواسعة والمثمرة في لجان وورش عمل ( المؤتمر الدولي  التاسع لمناهضة العنف ضد المرأة ) "المرأة وطن".
  حيث تم التكريم من قبل رئيس تيار الحكمة  الوطني السيد عمار الحكيم الامين العام للمؤسسة  لنخبة من أعضاء اللجان  المشاركة في مؤتمر الدولي التاسع بشهادة شكر وتقدير والذي انبثقت من لجان  تشكلت بثلاث محاور: وهي متابعة قرار مجلس الامن ظ،ظ£ظ¢ظ¥ المتعلق بالمرأة وبناء  السلام ومحور مشروع  قانون الحماية من العنف الاسري ومحور مشروع المجلس  الوطني للمرأة والتي تم متابعتها من خلال لجنة امانة عامة تنفيذية لمتابعة  التوصيات مع الجهات المعنية .


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2018)

*اختتام دورة التصميم الاحترافي فـــي جمعيــة الثقافــة الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شهدت قاعة جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية مساء  يوم الثلاثاء المصادف 9 كانون الثاني الحالي حفل اختتام اعمال دورة  (التصميم الاحترافي في برنامج الفوتو شوب ) التي نظمتها منظمة الحب والسلام  العراقية بالتعاون مع مركز كلكامش للثقافة واحتضنتها جمعية الثقافة  الكلدانية. 
 وفي كلمة له خلال حفل التخرج اشاد السيد  سعيد شامايا رئيس مركز كلكامش للثقافة بمثل هذه الدورات التخصصية التي تفتح  ابوابا واسعة امام الشباب لتعزيز كفاءاتهم المهنية وتطويرها واكسابهم  خبرات اضافية ، معربا عن اعتزازه بدور منظمة المحبة والسلام في هذا المجال.
 من جانبه اكد السيد كمال لازار بطرس رئيس  الهيئة الادارية لجمعية الثقافة الكلدانية وكالة على اهمية الانفتاح  الشبابي على علوم الانترنت واستخداماته وبرامجه في تطوير القابليات الشابية  وفي التعامل مع افرازات الثورة التكنلوجية لاسيما في ميدان الاتصالات  واستخدام الحاسوب وبرامجه وتقنياته.
  واكد السيد كمال لازار على ان الشباب  ثروة المجتمع وطاقاته الديناميكية وضمانة المستقبل مما يتطلب على الدوام  الاهتمام بهذه الطاقات واحتضانها وتطويرها والاخذ بايديها وتاهيلها لاحتلال  مكانتها القيادية في المجتمع ، مجددا استعداد جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية  للتعاون مع مختلف المنظمات لاقامة مثل هذه الدورات والبرامج والانشطة التي  تخدم مختلف قطاعات المجتمع لاسيما قطاع الشباب.
 اما السيد صلاح هلال احمد ممثل منظمة الحب  والسلام فقد اشاد بالتعاون الايجابي الذي ابدته جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية  ومركز كلكامش للثقافة في احتضانهما لهذه الدورة والدورة السابقة وتوفير  المستلزمات والاجواء المناسبة لاستمرار الدورتين وانجاحهما مما يجسد نبل  الرسالة الوطنية والانسانية التي ينهضان بها لاسيما تجاه قطاع الشباب.
   وتم في ختام الدورة توزيع شهادات التخرج  على المشاركين فيها ، كما كرمت منظمة الحب والسلام جمعية الثقافة  الكلدانية ومركز كلكامش للثقافة بدرع المنظمة وشهادة شكر وتقدير تثمينا  لجهودهما.
 هذا وضمت الدورة (10) مشاركين من مختلف  المحافظات تلقوا على مدى اسبوع محاضرات نظرية وعملية حول التصميم الاحترافي  في برنامج الفوتو شوب.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2018)

*وزير الدفاع العراقي يهنىء البطريرك ساكو بعيد الميلاد المجيد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/


----------



## paul iraqe (12 يناير 2018)

*وصول غبطة البطريرك ساكو الى الهند*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 بدعوة من نيافة الكردينال جورج الن شيري  كبير اساقفة الملابار وصل صباح يوم الخميس 11 كانون الثاني 2018 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى برفقة السادة الاساقفة: يوسف  توما، حبيب النوفلي وباسيليوس يلدو الى مطار مدينة كوتشي في ولاية كيرالا  الهندية لحضور احتفال اليوبيل الذهبي لترقية الكردينال الى كبير رئيس  الاساقفة وتشكيل سينودس كنيسة الملابار ذات الحق الخاص. وكان في استقبالهم  في المطار المطران المساعد في الابرشية مع بعض الاباء الكهنة والراهبات.  
 وبهذه المناسبة نذكِّر القراء الاعزاء بان  كنيسة الملابار كانت كنسيا تابعة لكرسي كنيسة المشرق الى القرن السادس عشر  الميلادي وان طقوسهم هي نفس طقوس كنيستنا الكلدانية، واليوم يربو عددهم  على الخمسة ملايين ملابار ولهم 62 اسقف واكثر من الف كاهن.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يناير 2018)

* بابا الفاتيكان لنيجيرفان البارزاني: نأمل باستمرار حالة التعايش والسلم في كوردستان للأبد *







    نيجيرفان البارزاني والبابا فرنسيس ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- رووداو/
*عبر بابا الفاتيكان، البابا  فرنسيس، خلال استقباله رئيس حكومة إقليم كوردستان، نيجيرفان البارزاني،  اليوم الجمعة، عن أمله باستمرار حالة التعايش والسلم الموجودة في كوردستان  للأبد، فيما دعا الأخير البابا إلى أداء "دوره ومن خلال موقعه ومكانته  لحلحلة المشاكل العالقة بين أربيل وبغداد".
*
 وأفاد الموقع  الرسمي لحكومة إقليم كوردستان، في بيان بأن "السيد نيجرفان البارزاني رئيس  وزراء إقليم كوردستان استقبل صباح اليوم الجمعة 12/1/2018 بشكل رسمي من  قبل قداسة البابا فرنسيس".

 وأضاف: "في اجتماع ثنائي قدم قداسة  البابا شكره للزيارة وعبر عن ارتياحه للاجتماع مع السيد نيجرفان البارزاني  مرة ثانية، كما وشكر حكومة وشعب إقليم كوردستان لاستضافتهم النازحين بشكل  عام والمسيحيين على وجه الخصوص الذين تشردوا إلى إقليم كوردستان نتيجة  الحرب على إرهابيي داعش".

 وتابع أن "قداسة البابا عبر عن أمله في  أن تستمر حالة التعايش والسلم والوئام الموجودة في إقليم كوردستان للأبد  متمنياً الاستقرار والسلام لشعوب المنطقة ولكوردستان وكافة مكوناتها على  وجه الخصوص قائلاً نبتهل لكم من الرب لكي تنجحوا وتستمروا في التعايش  والوئام".

 من جانبه،  عبر نيجرفان البارزاني عن "ارتياحه لزيارة  ولقاء قداسة البابا فرنسيس مرة ثانية، وقدم مختصراً حول الوضع الراهن  للمنطقة والمستجدات السياسية والاقتصادية في إقليم كوردستان منذ لقائهم  الأول بقداسته لغاية اليوم، من الانتصار على داعش، والمشاكل العالقة مع  بغداد إلى الأحداث الأخيرة التي أدت إلى إعادة تشرد أعداد غفيرة من  المواطنين إلى إقليم كوردستان من الذين كانوا قد عادوا إلى مناطقهم  الأصلية".

 وقد أبدى رئيس وزراء كوردستان تمنياته بأن "يلعب قداسته  دوره ومن خلال موقعه ومكانته لحلحلة المشاكل العالقة بين أربيل وبغداد،  كما وأوضح أن حكومة اقليم كوردستان وعلى الرغم من أوضاعها الصعبة إلا أن  قلبها وأبوابها كانت مفتوحة على مصراعيها لاستقبال النازحين وبذلت الجهود  الجدية من أجل عودة الأخوات والأخوة المسيحيين إلى مناطقهم وحاولت جاهدة  بالتنسيق مع كنائس إقليم كوردستان ألا يرحل المجتمع المسيحي عن بلدهم. كما  وأكد على أن حكومة اقليم كوردستان ستستمر في الحفاظ على هذا التعايش  والوئام بين المكونات وهو جزء مهم من تراث وثقافة إقليم كوردستان".

 وأشار البيان أنه "بعد ذلك وفي الفاتيكان أيضاً وفي اجتماع مع السيد  بييترو بارولين رئيس وزراء فاتيكان ألقى السيد نيجرفان بارزاني الضوء على  الوضع السياسي والاقتصادي لإقليم كوردستان وآخر المستجدات بين أربيل وبغداد  والجهود التي تبذل من أجل البدء بالحوار بين حكومة إقليم كوردستان  والحكومة الاتحادية".

 ومضى بالقول: "إلى جانب شكره حكومة وشعب  إقليم كوردستان لمساعدة وتعاون النازحين، عبر السيد بييترو بارولين رئيس  وزراء الفاتيكان عن أمله في أن تحل كافة المشاكل العالقة بين أربيل وبغداد  عن طريق الحوار والتفاهم المشترك".

 واجتمع رئيس وزراء إقليم كوردستان نيجيرفان البارزاني، مع قداسة البابا فرانسيس بابا الفاتيكان ظهر اليوم الجمعة.

 وعقد نيجيرفان البارزاني إجتماعاً آخر مع رئيس وزراء الفاتيكان الكاردينال بيترو بارولين.

 ويعتبر هذا ثاني لقاء بين نيجيرفان البارزاني وبابا الفاتيكان منذ 2015.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يناير 2018)

*آلاف المسيحيين في يوم الحج السنوي لموقع "المغطس" على نهر الأردن*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - فرح نيوز/
 شارك آلاف المسيحيين الكاثوليك، الجمعة،  في قداس احتفالي بمناسبة يوم الحج السنوي لموقع "المغطس" على الضفة الشرقية  لنهر الأردن، حيث تعمد السيد المسيح، بحسب المعتقدات المسيحية.
 وحضر أكثر من 5 آلاف شخص القداس الذي أقيم في "كنيسة عماد السيد المسيح" بموقع "المغطس"، على مسافة نحو 50 كلم غربي عمان.
 وتقدم المدبر الرسولي للبطريركية اللاتينية في القدس، الأسقف بيير باتيستا  بيتسابالا، موكبا من عشرات الكهنة سار على وقع موسيقى فرق الكشافة إلى  النهر، حيث ملأوا جرارا من مياهه قبل دخول الكنيسة لإقامة القداس.
 وقال المدبر الرسولي قبيل القداس: "من  المفرح أن ترى كل هذا العدد من الناس يحتفلون هنا، من النادر في بلداننا أن  نرى هذا العدد الضخم من المسيحيين قادمين من كل مكان"، وفق ما ذكرت وكالة  فرانس برس.
 من جانبها، قالت وزيرة السياحة والآثار  الأردنية لينا عناب: "هذه المناسبة أفضل وقت لنؤكد للعالم بأن بلادنا بلاد  مقدسة مسيحية ومسلمة، وهي خير تذكير للعالم بأن جذور المسيحية بدأت وستبقى  راسخة في الشرق".
 وتطرقت الوزيرة للأحداث التي شهدتها مدينة  القدس مؤخرا، بعد اعتراف الرئيس الأميركي دونالد ترامب بها عاصمة  لإسرائيل، قائلة: "عيدنا اليوم يأتي في وقت حزين تتعرض فيه مدينة السلام  القدس لكافة أنواع الإساءة".
 وأكدت الوزيرة أن القدس "ستبقى عربية فلسطينية تحت الوصاية الهاشمية"، مشددة على رفض الأردن لقرار ترامب.
 كما قال المدبر الرسولي إن "القدس يجب أن  تبقى أم الجميع كل المؤمنين يجب أن يشعروا في القدس بأنهم في وطنهم، وعلى  الإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين أن يصلوا إلى حل بخصوص مستقبلها".
 وبارك  الكهنة مياه النهر أثناء القداس ورشوا المشاركين بها، استذكارا لعماد السيد  المسيح بمياه النهر على يد يوحنا المعمدان، بحسب المعتقد المسيحي.
  ويقع "المغطس" في وادي الخرار في قرية بيت عنيا شرق نهر الأردن، وقد أدرجته  لجنة التراث العالمي في منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلوم والثقافة  "يونيسكو" على قائمة التراث العالمي عام 2015.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يناير 2018)

*اليوم الثاني من زيارة غبطة البطريرك ساكو الى الهند*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
  بدأ اليوم الثاني من زيارة غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الى ولاية كيرالا الواقعة على الساحل  الغربي في جنوب الهند صباح الجمعة 12 كانون الثاني 2018 بالاحتفال بالقداس  الالهي في مقر رئاسة الاسقفية الملبارية في مدينة كوشين، وبعدها زارَ غبطته  والاساقفة متحف مار توما في المجمع الاسقفي نفسه.
 عصراً توجه غبطته بمعية مار يوسف توما  ومار باسيليوس يلدو الى مدينة انكامالي التي تضم اكثر من 3000 الاف عائلة  مسيحية ملبارية حيث زاروا بازليكا مار كوركيس وكنيسة السريان الملنكار  وكذلك كنيسة القديس هرمز التي يوجد فيها قبر مار اوراها (آخر اسقف من كنيسة  المشرق + 1597)، وتراس غبطته صلاة مسكونية في هذه الكنيسة بحضور جمع كبير  من المؤمنين وفي طريق العودة مساءً قاموا بزيارة تفقدية الى معهد مار يوسف  الكهنوتي والذي يضم اكثر من 200 طالباً.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يناير 2018)

*وفد من مجلس اعيان كرمليس يزور حركة تجمع السريان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قام وفد من مجلس اعيان كرمليس يوم الخميس  11 كانون الثاني 2018 بزيارة لمقر حركة تجمع السريان في مدينة عنكاوا، ضم  السيد نشات يوشوع العبدلي رئيس مجلس اعيان كرمليس وعدد من اعضاء المجلس،  وكان في استقبالهم السيد جون انور هداية رئيس الحركة ، وعددا من السادة  اعضاء الحركة , قدم الوفد التهاني بمناسبة الاعياد وخلال الزيارة نوقشت  مواضيع عديدة تهم وتخص واقع ابناء شعبنا والتحديات التي يواجهها، والبحث في  الآليات المناسبة لوضع الحلول الناجعة، وتم التأكيد خلال الزيارة على  ضرورة توحيد الجهود لخدمة مصالح واهداف شعبنا ..


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يناير 2018)

*المطران مار باوي سورو يبدأ سلسلة محاضرات الكتاب المقدس في تورونتو بكندا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 ماجد عزيزة – كندا /
 الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله ... بلغة الانسان ..!
 بدأ سيادة مار باوي سورو راعي ابرشية مار  أدي للكلدان في كندا ، سلسلة محاضرات أسبوعية عن الكتاب المقدس في  كاتدرائية الراعي الصالح الكلدانية بمدينة تورونتو ، حيث القى المحاضرة  الأولى يوم الخميس العاشر من كانون الثاني 2018 تناولت بدايات الكتاب  المقدس تاريخيا وعلاقة الكنيسة به متحدثا عن مصادر الايمان المسيحي وموضحا  بانه كان هناك 27 كتابا معتمدا في بداية نشوء المسيحية مع المئات من الكتب  الاخرى وكان على الكنيسة أن تختار (الكتاب المقدس) من بين تلك الكتب . حيث  ان الكتاب المقدس هو أعلى سلطة في الكنيسة لأنه جاء عن طريق الروح القدس  بعد ان دخل ما فيه في عقول الرسل .
 وأكد بأن تلاميذ السيد المسيح ، ثم بعد  ذلك قداسة البابا واساقفة الكنيسة هم من حمل لواء الكتاب المقدس ممتلكين  أعلى سلطة في الكنيسة ، اي انهم يمتلكون سلطة عليا ، هي سلطة التعليم  للمحافظة على المؤسسة التي أسسها يسوع المسيح ، هذه المؤسسة التي تنظر  ليسوع على انه أول شيء فيها .
 وقال سيادة مار باوي سورو في سياق كلامه :  ان الكتاب المقدس هو كلمة الله ولكن بلغة الانسان . مركزا في محاضرته على  انجيل القديس ( لوقا) والذي شرح لنا كيف ان الله وفّى وعده وارسل لنا  المخلص يسوع المسيح ليس لليهود فقط بل لكل الناس ، وبعد ان يتكلم لوقا عن  حياة يسوع ، يتكلم عن كرازته وما قدمه للبشر ، فاختار التلاميذ واعطاهم  الصلاحية والتفويض ليستمروا في العمل الذي بدأه ، وبات العامل المشترك بين  يسوع والتلاميذ والكنيسة هو الكتاب المقدس .
 وأكد سيادته : بأن هدف كل واحد من  المؤمنين أن يكون هو (يسوع صغير)، لهذا فانت مدعو ايها الانسان أن تكون ذلك  الانسان الجديد ، حيث ان لوقا يريد في كلامه ان يكون الانسان شبيها بيسوع  أي كيف يكون معلما ، واذا اردت ان تصبح مثل يسوع ، فيجب ان تحب الفقراء وأن  تكون رحيما مع البسطاء .
 وأكد المحاضر ، ان دراسة الكتاب المقدس  والذي بدأناه اليوم في هذه الكنيسة هو ( ورطة) لا يمكن التراجع عنها ، اذ  يجب علينا ان نستمر فيها ، وحين ندرس الكتاب المقدس من كل قلبنا يجب ان  نكون قديسين ، فالانسان الذي يرى الله من خلال حياته الجديدة في المسيح  يكون قديسا ، لأنه يخاطب الله بأن يكون هو في أحشاء الكنيسة كما كان في  أحشاء أمه ، هكذا نعيش المسيحية .
 وقال سيادته ، أن انجيل لوقا يبرز الرحمة  والشفقة والصلاة ويجعلها مهمة جدا ، اضافة إلى تعزيز دور المرأة ، فالله لا  يقبل أن يطغي الرجل على المرأة لأن بنيته أقوى منها ، فلوقا قد آمن عن فهم  حقيقي للحياة  ، وكانت ركيزة ايمانه التوبة . ولو اردنا فهم انجيل لوقا  بشكل واضح ، فاننا نحتاج لسنتين على الاقل من المحاضرات اذا قدمناها كل  اسبوع .
 وختم المحاضر كلامه بالقول : أن الله يعطي  السلام وراحة البال ، بغض النظر عن كل شيء ، ولهذا على الانسان أن يتحدث  مع ابيه السماوي بالايمان والتوبة ، وعلينا ان نؤمن بأن الإيمان موجود في  قلب كل واحد منا ، لكن علينا ان نطوره ونقويه ونثبته ، علينا ان نحيا  الايمان برغبتنا وارادتنا ..
 ثم قرأ المحاضر نصا من انجيل (لوقا) ،  وشرح النص تفصيليا ، بعدها طرح بعض الحضور مجموعة من الأسئلة والاستفسارات  والمداخلات التي أغنت المحاضرة ..


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يناير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو والأساقفة المرافقون له يحضرون الجلسة الصباحية لسينودس كنيسة الملابار ويشاركون في احتفالاتهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 حضر صباح يوم السبت 13 كانون الثاني 2018  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو مع صاحبي السيادة مار يوسف توما  ومار باسيليوس يلدو الجلسة الصباحية لسينودس كنيسة الملابار بحضور 64  اسقفا من 32 ابرشية (يربو عدد الملابار على الخمسة ملايين كانوا يتبعون  الكنيسة الكلدانية حتى نهاية القرن السابع عشر).
 في البداية رحب نيافة الكردينال جورج الن  شيري كبير أساقفة كنيسة الملابار بغبطة البطريرك والأساقفة المرافقين،  مثمناً هذه الزيارة ومؤكداً على الروابط الكنسية التاريخية بين الكنيستين.  بعده وجَّه غبطة البطريرك ساكو الى اباء السينودس، كلمة عبر فيها عن شكره  على الضيافة وعلى التضامن مع كنيسة العراق المتألمة، والتي كانت الكنيسة  الام لكنيسة الملابار. وتوقف عند أهمية التواصل من خلال الزيارات والتعاون  في مجال تحديث الطقوس وتعميق الروحانية المشرقية والبحوث لاكتشاف جذورنا  المشتركة. وأيضاً في مجال التنشئة (الكهنة والرهبان والراهبات) خصوصاً ان  عدد المتخصصين في كنيسة الملابار كبير. كما طلب ارسال كهنة وراهبات للعراق  للمساعدة في المؤسسات والخورنات لاسيما في هذه الظروف القاسية. وختم غبطته  كلمته هذه بتوجيه الدعوة رسمياً الى الأساقفة بتشكيل وفد لزيارة العراق  والاطلاع عن كثب عن التاريخ والواقع الحالي. ثم تبادل الطرفان الهدايا وذكر  الكردينال انه سوف يرسل مساعدة مالية لاعمار القرى الكلدانية.
 بعد الظهر اشترك الوفد الكلداني في احتفال  ختام اليوبيل الفضي لكبير أساقفة الملابار، وقد بدأ الاحتفال بكلمة ترحيب  من قبل عريف الحفل ثم تقدم غبطة ابينا البطريرك باضاءة شمعة الاحتفال  محيطاً بالكردينال جورج الن شيري كبير أساقفة كنيسة الملابار والكردينال  باسيليوس اقليمس كبير أساقفة الملانكار والسفير البابوي في الهند المطران  جان باتيستا دي كواترو والمطران سيريل فاسيل سكرتير مجمع الكنائس الشرقية  والمطران ديمتريوس سلاخاس الاسقف الفخري لليونان الكاثوليك ومطران اللاتين  المتقاعد فرنسيس كلاراكال وبحضور عدد من السادة الأساقفة والاباء الكهنة  والاخوات الراهبات.
 ثم كانت عدة كلمات بالمناسبة، الاولى  للكردينال الن شيري الذي شكر البطريرك ساكو على حضوره ومشاركته في هذا  الحدث التاريخي لكنيسة الملابار مع ثلاثة أساقفة ثم كانت بعده كلمة لغبطة  البطريرك ساكو والتي عبر فيها عن شكره للدعوة وافتخار الكنيسة الكلدانية  بتقدم وازدهار كنيسة الملابار التي كانت بنت للكنيسة الكلدانية وتمنى لها  المزيد من التقدم في الهيكلية الكنسية حتى ترتقي الى "البطريركية"، كما  توقف عند ايمان مار توما: "ربي والهي"، هذا الايمان الذي يجب ان يوحد كل  كنائسنا التي تنتمي الى تقليد الرسول توما وتشهد لهذا الايمان العميق. كما  ذكر معاناة العراقيين والمسيحين بشكل خاص بسبب جرائم تنظيم الدولة  الإسلامية، واملهم بالعودة الى مناطقهم وعيش حياتهم بحرية وكرامة، وطلب  صلاتهم من اجل السلام والاستقرار في العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يناير 2018)

*سيادة المطران مار نيقوديموس داوود متي شرف يزور مقر المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار سيادة المطران مار نيقوديموس داوود متي شرف  مطران الموصل واقليم كوردستان للسريان الأرثوذكس يرافقه القاضي رائد اسحق  عضو برلمان العراق لقائمة المجلس الشعبي وعضو المكتب السياسي للمجلس، مقر  المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في عنكاوا وكان في استقباله كل من  السادة جميل زيتو رئيس المجلس و اسطيفو حبش نائب الرئيس و كمال يلدا عضو  برلمان اقليم كوردستان عن المجلس الشعبي و هالان هرمز عضو المكتب السياسي  للمجلس و امجد عبد الاحد عزيز مسؤول فرع اربيل.
 في مستهل الزيارة قدم سيادة المطران  تهانيه وتبريكاته بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد وراس السنة الميلادية وكذلك  بمناسبة انعقاد المؤتمر الثالث للمجلس في القوش متمنياً كل التوفيق والتقدم  في خدمة ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، وقدم ايضاً موجزاً عن  لقائه الاخير مع السيد العبادي رئيس وزراء العراق موضحاً مطاليب ابناء  شعبنا والمشاكل التي يعانيها وخاصة في سهل نينوى من قلة الخدمات واعادة  الاعمار والبنى التحتية .
 كما واكد ايضا على ضرورة التعاون بين  الكنيسة واحزاب شعبنا التي تصب في خدمة الصالح العام دون التدخل في الشؤون  الداخلية لهم، واشار ايضاً الى محاربة الفساد والفاسدين .
 هذا وفي الختام شكر السيد زيتو سيادة  المطران لهذه الزيارة معتبراً اياها الدعم والحافز لبذل كل الجهود التي تصب  في خدمة ابناء شعبنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يناير 2018)

*المجلس الشعبي يشارك في جلسة حوارية في مقر الأمم المتحدة الرئيسي بولاية نيويورك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تلبية للدعوة الموجهة له من قبل بعثة  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في الأمم المتحدة شارك السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول  العلاقات الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في جلسة  حوارية أقامتها البعثة الأمريكية في الأمم المتحدة بولاية نيويورك لمناقشة  أوضاع الأقليات في العراق عامة وأبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  خاصة، وكما شارك في الجلسة عدد كبير من المنظمات المجتمع المدني وبعض الدول  الأعضاء في منظمة الأمم المتحدة والتي قامت البعض منها بمنح المساعدات  المالية والإنسانية للمناطق التي قد دمرها داعش وشارك أيضا مسؤولي من  الوزارة الخارجية الأمريكية وعدد من مستشاري في الكونغرس الأمريكي.
 ونوقش أثناء الجلسة التحديات التي يمر بها  العراق والأزمة الاقتصادية الحالية التي تضرب إقليم كوردستان بسبب  الخلافات السياسية بين الطرفين وتأثيرها على الأقليات الدينية والعرقية في  سهل نينوى وسنجار والمناطق المتجاورة الأخرى مما أدى ذلك إلى تأخير في  عملية توفير الخدمات وأعادة بناء البنية التحتية وتوفير الأمن اللازم  لأطمئنان وتمكين العائلات العودة إلى مناطقهم وديارهم بشكل كامل، كما أشارت  البعثة الأمريكية إلى مبادرة نائب الرئيس الأمريكي مايك بينس بأن يتم  تقديم المساعدات الإنسانية اللازمة إلى المتضررين وضحايا الإبادة الجماعية  مباشرة وأن يكون هناك مشاريع إنمائية لبناء السكن والكنائس المدمرة ، وأيضا  خلال هذه المبادرة قامت الوكالة الامريكية للتنمية الدولية بتخصيص 55  مليون دولار لمساعدة الأقليات الدينية والعرقية في العراق، واختتمت الجلسة  من قبل السفيرة الأمريكية التي قالت يجب علينا متابعة هذه القضايا بدقة  وشفافية لكي ينال الكل أستحقاقه من هذه المساعدات الممنوحة للمضطهدين في  العراق.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2018)

*مجلس نينوى يدعو المسيحيين للعودة بعد رجوع 9 آلاف عائلة نازحة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - واع/
 دعا نائب رئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى نور  الدين قبلان، يوم الاربعاء، كافة العائلات المسيحية النازحة، الى العودة  الى مناطقهم في سهل نينوى ومدينة الموصل، مؤكدا عودة 9 آلاف عائلة مسيحية  الى ديارها في سهل نينوى مؤخرا.
 وقال قبلان في تصريح لوكالة الانباء  العراقية (واع) ان “مناطق سهل نينوى ذات الاغلبية المسيحية يشهد استتبابا  امنيا واضحا، خصوصا بعد عودة اكثر من 9 الاف عائلة مسيحية نازحة الى مناطق  سهل نينوى ذات الاغلبية المسيحية”.
 وطالب قبلان العائلات المسيحية التي  مازالت نازحة في مناطق اقليم كوردستان بـ”العودة الى منازلها في الساحل  الايسر من مدينة الموصل كونه يشهد استبابا امنيا كبيرا هو الاخر”.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يبعث برسالة شكر الى الكردينال مار جورج الن شيري كبير أساقفة كنيسة ملابار في الهند*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 صاحب الغبطة والنيافة
 أتقدم من غبطتكم  بالشكر والامتنان  بإسمي  وباسم اخوتي الأساقفة الذين رافقوني في هذه الزيارة: مار يوسف توما، مار  حبيب النوفلي ومار باسيليوس يلدو،  كلماتي عاجزة عن التعبير. كان شرف كبير  لنا ان نشارككم الاحتفال باليوبيل الفضي لارتقاء كنيستكم الى مقام كبير  الأساقفة. لقاؤنا معكم ومع آباء السنودس المقدس والأبرشيات التي حضينا  بزيارتها أتاح لنا  المجال  لتبادل الأفكار؛ وتوسيع الافق في قراءة وفهم  جذورنا "المشرقية" المشتركة والأواصر التاريخية المتعددة التي تربطنا.
  نعتقد أن هذه الزيارة بالرغم من قصرها  (10-16 كانون الثاني 2018) قد فتحت المجال أمامنا للتعاون المثمر من اجل   تأوين تراثنا الروحي والليتورجي المشترك؛ فضلا عن تنشئة اكليروسنا.
 صاحب الغبطة والنيافة
 نحن فخورون جداً بكنيسة مالابار الرسولية،  لما حققته من تقدم وازدهار ونشاط تبشيري في العديد من بلدان العالم على  خطى مار  توما الرسول. إذ أن اعترافه الشجاع بالإيمان بعد قيامة يسوع :  "ربي وإلهي: ـ،ـھـ‌ ـکـگـ ـ—ـ‌ "، بطعمه الأصيل والتلقائي، يحفزنا على نشر فرح  الانجيل بحماسة، على خطاه، وهو الذي قطع مسافات شاسعة حباً بالمسيح ورغبةً  في إشراك الآخرين بالخبر السار.
 صاحب الغبطة والنيافة
  اننا نتطلع بشوق الى زيارتكم لبلدنا  وكنيستنا من اجل توثيق الصلة بيننا، وخصوصا ان كنيستنا قد اهتمت في الماضي  راعويا بكنيستكم، كنيسة الملا بار من خلال إرسال أساقفة وكهنة ورهبان حتى  القرن السادس عشر.  كنيستنا اليوم نظراً للحروب المتتالية والاضطهادات  والهجرة بحاجة  الى كهنة ورهبان وراهبات للعمل في رعايانا ومؤسساتنا، فنرجو  من غبطتكم  النظر في طلبنا ولا سيما ان الرب قد بارككم بأعداد غفيرة منهم.
 شكرا لكم مرة أخرى مع أطيب التحيات،
 + لويس روفائيل ساكو
 بطريرك الكلدان


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2018)

*كاثوليكوس الأرمن الأرثوذكس: السلام لن يتحقق إلا بالعدالة الدولية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 قال أرام الأول، كاثوليكوس الأرمن  الأرثوذكس لبييت كيليكيا، إن السلام لا يمكن أن يتحقق في ظل ما يطلق عليه  المصالح السياسية وإنما يتحقق بالعدالة الدولية وإعطاء الحقوق لأصحابها،  مؤكدًا على أن المجتمع الدولي مذنب في حق القضية الفلسطينية، فالقوة لا  يمكن أن تدمر الحقوق والشرعية الدولية للفلسطينيين.
 وأضاف في "مؤتمر الأزهر العالمي لنصرة  القدس"، أن القدس لها دلالة عميقة في الديانة المسيحية لأن بها الكنيسة  القيامة، إضافة إلى أنها مدينة الأنبياء، وتمثل التواجد السلمي للأديان،  مشددًا على أهمية توحيد المطالب التي تؤكد على طبيعة القدس وتاريخها  الحقيقي والتي طالبت بها الديانات الثلاث.
 ويناقش المؤتمر على مدار يومين قضايا  استعادة الوعي بقضية القدس وهويتها العربية، والمسؤولية الدولية تجاهها.  وقد انطلقت صباح أمس فعاليات مؤتمر الأزهر بحضور عدد كبير من العلماء ورجال  الدين والمفكرين والكتاب، ممثلين من 86 دولة من مختلف قارات العالم، وحضور  ما يزيد عنظ¨ظ ظ  صحفي وإعلامي.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور ابرشية ترشور في ولاية كيرالا الهندية ويحتفل بالقداس في الكاتدرائية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
  زارَ صباح الاحد 14 كانون الثاني 2018  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة اصحاب السيادة مار يوسف  توما ومار باسيليوس يلدو والمطران ديمتريوس سلاخاس الاسقف الفخري لليونان  الكاثوليك، ابرشية ترشور Thrissur في مركز ولاية كيرالا الهندية وكان في  استقبالهم رئيس الاساقفة مار اندريوس تازهاث، راعي الابرشية مع الاباء  الكهنة في دار المطرانية. وبعد استراحة قصيرة توجه غبطته مع راعي الابرشية  والسادة الاساقفة الى زيارة بازليكا العذراء ولقاء طلاب التعليم المسيحي.  بعدها توجهوا الى مزار مار توما الرسول في بالايور  Palayur المكان الذي  وصل اليه مار توما، وهناك اوقد غبطته شمعة امام صليب مار توما مع زياح  وصلاة امام المذبح. ثم زاروا مكان العماذ بجنب النهر الذي كان يعمذ فيه مار  توما، وبهذه المناسبة تم تعميذ 23 طفلاً، وقد اقيم احتفال بهذا المكان  لغبطته والوفد المرافق له.
 بعد الظهر زارَ غبطته والاساقفة المعهد  الكهنوتي الابرشي باسم امنا مريم، والذي يضم اكثر من 200 طالباً، وقد تحدث  معهم عن تاريخ الكنيسة الملبارية ومدى علاقتها بالكنيسة الكلدانية، كما  شجعهم على الدعوات الكهنوتية.
 وفي تمام الساعة الخامسة مساءً احتفل  غبطته مع راعي الابرشية والسادة الاساقفة بالقداس الالهي في كاتدرائية سيدة  لورد حسب الطقس الكلداني. وكان احتفالاً تاريخياً بدأ بالزياح من الشارع  المؤدي الى الكاتدرائية حتى الوصول الى المذبح. وفي موعظته أكد البطريرك  ساكو على وحدة الكنيسة والعمل معاً.
 مساءً اقام راعي الابرشية حفل استقبال  كبير وعشاء على شرف غبطة البطريرك ساكو والوفد المرافق له بحضور  المتروبوليت مار ابرم ومساعده المطران اوجين من كنيسة المشرق وعدد من  الاساقفة والاباء الكهنة والراهبات، ومعالي وزير الزراعة ومحافظ المدينة  ومدير الشرطة وشخصيات معروفة في الابرشية.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2018)

*وزارة المالية توافق على فتح شعبة للتقاعد في الحمدانية*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق

 أفاد النائب رائد اسحق عضو مجلس  النواب العراقي بحصول موافقة وزارة المالية على استحداث شعبة لدائرة  التقاعد في قضاء الحمدانية بسهل نينوى، واضاف النائب اسحق أن الموافقة حصلت  بموجب الامر الوزاري الصادر من وزارة المالية ذي الرقم 4594 في 3 / 12 /  2017 والذي تلقى مكتبه نسخة منه.
 وبيّن الامر الوزاري ان شعبة التقاعد المستحدثة في قضاء الحمدانية سيكون ارتباطها بفرع تقاعد محافظة نينوى.
 وكان النائب اسحق قد طالب هيئة التقاعد  الوطنية بحاجة القضاء الى فتح ملاحظية للتقاعد في الحمدانية نظرا للظروف  الصعبة التي تمر بها مدينة الموصل ولكثرة معاملات المتقاعدين من ابناء  القضاء. وبدورها رفعت هيئة التقاعد الوطنية الطلب الى الوزارة.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2018)

*اتحاد النساء الآشوري يزور عددا من الآباء الكهنة في تلسقف والشرفية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد - سهل نينوى

    لقد عمل اتحاد النساء الآشوري ومنذ  تأسيسه على التواصل وبناء العلاقات مع الجهات أو المؤسسات التي من شأنها أن  تساهم في إقامة نشاطات وفعاليات تخدم في النهاية قضية المرأة والطفل خصوصا  والمجتمع عموما .
  حيث قام وفد من الاتحاد ضم السيدة بهيجة  داود سكرتيرة الاتحاد يرافقها كل من السيدة رجاء كوركيس والسيدة شميران  دنخا والسيدة يوليجن موشي عضوات الهيئة الإدارية للاتحاد، يوم الاثنين ظ،ظ¥  كانون الثاني ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨، بزيارة الأب الدكتور سلار بوداغ راعي كنيسة مار كوركيس  في تللسقف والأب اسعد حنونا راعي كنيسة مار كوركيس في الشرفية.
  وخلال الزيارة جرى التعريف بطبيعة عمل  الاتحاد وهيكليته والنشاطات التي يقوم بها وأهدافه، وبدورهم رحب الآباء  الكهنة بالوفد متمنين للاتحاد دوام الموفقية والنجاح في عمله .


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2018)

*وفد من حركة تجمع السريان يزور مقر المجلس الشعبي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 استقبل السيد جميل زيتو رئيس المجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وبحضور السيد كمال يلدا عضو برلمان اقليم  كوردستان والسيد امجد عبد الاحد فرع اربيل للمجلس وفد حركة تجمع السريان  برئاسة السيد جون انور هدايا رئيس الحركة والدكتور نشأة سقط عضو المكتب  السياسي والسيد طاهر سعيد عضو كادر بالحركة والسيد نمرود قاشا عضو كادر  بالحركة والست كَوفند جورج رئيسة رابطة المرأة الكلدانية السريانية  الاشورية.
 في مستهل اللقاء رحب السيد زيتو بالوفد الزائر مثمناً هذ الزيارة والتي تعبر عن عمق العلاقة التاريخية والتعاون بين المجلس والحركة.
 هذا وقدم السيد جون تهانيه الحارة بنجاح  انعقاد المؤتمر الثالث للمجلس في القوش مؤكداً على حرص الحركة على ديمومة  التواصل والتعاون مع المجلس في شتى المجالات، واكد الطرفان على ضرورة العمل  الموحد في سبيل خدمة ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري .


----------



## paul iraqe (18 يناير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور ثلاث ابرشيات ملابار في ولاية كيرالا الهندية*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/  
 اعلام البطريركية                   

  توجه صباح الاثنين 15 كانون الثاني 2018  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة اصحاب السيادة مار يوسف  توما ومار باسيليوس يلدو والمطران ديمتريوس سلاخاس الاسقف الفخري لليونان  الكاثوليك، لزيارات ثلاث ابرشيات للملابار في ولاية كيرالا الهندية، فكانت  البداية في ابرشية بالايPalai حيث وصلوا باكراً اليها وتناولوا الفطور مع  راعي الابرشية والاباء الكهنة في المطرانية ويقدر عدد كهنة هذه الابرشية ما  يقارب 400 كاهناً وحوالي 3000 راهبة، وقد قاموا بزيارة قبر القديسة  الفونسا شفيعة الابرشية واقيمت رتبة صلاة في مزارها حسب الطقس الكلداني.
 بعد ذلك توجه غبطته والوفد المرافق له الى  سمنير مار توما الرسول في ابرشية كوتيامKottayam الذي فيه اكثر من 250  طالباً وكان لهم لقاء مع ادارة وتلاميذ السمنير، وقد تحدث غبطته عن مستقبل  الكنيسة من خلال الدعوات الكهنوتية والرهبانية، بعد ذلك اجاب على اسئلة  التلاميذ بكل رحابة صدر وتناولوا الغداء معهم.
 ثم كانت المحطة الاخيرة في ابرشية  جنكاناشير Changanacherry التي يتراوح عدد الكهنة فيها ما بين 350 الى 400  مع الرهبان وعدد الراهبات يفوق 4000 راهبة، بالاضافة الى 150 طالباً في  المعهد الكهنوتي. وفي هذه الابرشية اقام راعيها حفل استقبال حار الى غبطته  والوفد المرافق له مع عشاء حضره عدد من رؤساء الكنائس الشقيقة والاباء  الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2018)

*الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية تشارك في اجتماع الجمعية العمومية لجمعية الكتاب المقدس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
   مساء يوم الجمعة 19 كانون الثاني 2018،  وبتوجيه من غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك  السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، شارك الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ بطريركية  السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكية، في اجتماع الجمعية العمومية لجمعية الكتاب  المقدس، بعد أن عيّنه غبطته ممثّلاً للكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية في  الجمعية.
     شارك في الإجتماع أعضاء الجمعية  العمومية الذين يمثّلون جميع الكنائس في الشرق الأوسط، من إكليروس  وعلمانيين. وافتتح الإجتماع الأستاذ أمين خوري رئيس الجمعية، مرحّباً  بالحضور، وشاكراً الله على بركة الكنائس ورعاتها لعمل الجمعية.
     وتحدّث الدكتور ميشال باسوس أمين عام  الجمعية عن أبرز أعمال الجمعية ونشاطاتها خلال العام المنصرم 2017 في لبنان  ومختلف بلدان الشرق الأوسط، مركّزاً على ما قامت به الجمعية في سبيل نشر  كلمة الرب يسوع بمختلف الوسائل المتاحة.
     وقد نقل الأب حبيب مراد محبّة وبركة  غبطة أبينا البطريرك، ومؤازرة الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية لعمل الجمعية،  مثنياً على نشاطاتها وأعمالها لما فيه تمجبد اسم الرب القدوس وخير الكنيسة  الجامعة.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بأول قداس في تلكيف بعد تحريرها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 احتفل صباح السبت 20 كانون الاول 2018  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بأول قداس الهي في كنيسة قلب  يسوع في تلكيف بعد تحريرها من عناصر داعش الارهابية، وقد رافق غبطته في  القداس صاحبا السيادة مار توماس ميرم ومار باسيليوس يلدو وعدد من الاباء  الكهنة: فريد كينا ، فارس ياقو، سلار بوداغ والراهب شاهر نوري، وحضر  الاحتفال السيد عادل مروكي قرياقوز قائممقام قضاء تلكيف والدكتور دريد  حكمت، مدير عام زراعة نينوى والعميد فارس عبد الاحد يعقوب منسق محافظة  نينوى مع الكنائس وكذلك عدد من الراهبات الدومنيكيات وجمع غفير من اهالي  تلكيف.
 وفي موعظته ذكر غبطة البطريرك اهمية بلدة  تلكيف في تاريخ الكنيسة الكلدانية، والتي أنجبت اساقفة ورهبانا وراهبات  عديدين، كما تمنى ان يعود اليها اهاليها لتزدهر من جديد. واضاف غبطته بان  الكنيسة ستهتم بإعمار البيوت المتضررة وعبينت  كاهناً لها منذ الان، وستمنح  البطريركية 100.000 الف دولار للجنة الإعمار في تلكيف وانشاء الله سوف  يدعم ابناء تلكيف صندوق  اصلاح الكنيسة التي كانت تعد اكبر كنيسة في العراق  قبل ان تبنى كنيسة قره قوش الكبرى. كذلك  نرمم دير الراهبات والمدرسة حتى  يرجع الاهالي الى بلدتهم.

 وبعد القداس مباشرة عاد غبطته بصحبة مار توما ميرم ومار باسيليوس يلدو الى اربيل ومن هناك الى بغداد العاصمة.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تستقبل مدير عام الشؤون الادارية لوزارة التربية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 استقبل السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية، السيد محمد جواد الموسوي مدير عام الشؤون الادارية  لوزارة التربية، وذلك في مقر المديرية ببغداد، الخميس 18 كانون الثاني  2018.
 وبيّنَ السيد ججو خلال استقباله للسيد  الموسوي عن حاجة المديرية للدعم المتواصل لتنفيذ المهام والنشاطات، كما  اجرى السيد الموسوي مدير عام الشؤون الادارية للوزارة، جولة تفقدية في  المديرية العامة اطلع خلالها على سير العمل واداء الموظفين في اقسام  الدراسة السريانية وشعبها.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2018)

*زيارات وتهاني بمناسبة عيد الميلاد وراس السنة الميلادية  2017-2018 لرعية كنيسة ماريوسف الكلدانية في السليمانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
      بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد ورأس  السنة الميلادية قام العديد من المسؤولين الحكوميين والحزبيين ورجال الدين  المسلمين والزردشتيين والبهائيين والكاكائيين والايزيديين بزيارة كنيسة مار  يوسف الكلدانية في السليمانية لتقديم التهاني وكانت على راس المهنئين  عقيلة الزعيم الراحل مام جلال الطالباني السيدة هيرو ابراهيم احمد  المحترمة. وايضاً محافظ السليمانية د. هفال ابو بكر ، السيد رئيس مجلس  محافظة السليمانية السيد ازاد  ، رئيس برلمان اقليم كوردستان د. يوسف محمد  المحترم ، السيد حسن الحكيم ممثل السيد عمار الحكيم في اقليم كوردستان.  والعديد من الوزراء والقياديين في الأحزاب الكوردستانية .  والجدير بالذكر  ان العديد من المواطنين والعوائل من الأخوة المسلمين وباقي الديانات زاروا  الكنيسة لتقديم التهاني معبرين عن فرحهم بمشاركة المسيحيين بهذه المناسبة و  لتقوية اواصر المحبة والتعايش بين الناس من مختلف الطوائف والقوميات  والأديان.
  نتقدم بالشكر لكل من زار الكنيسة وقدم التهاني واعرب عن قربه من المسيحيين بهذه المناسبة المباركة.










































​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يناير 2018)

*العيادة الطبية المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري تقدم خدماتها في قرية افزروك شنو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 21/1/2018 ، قامت العيادة الطبية  المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري بزيارة قرية  افزروك شنو وقاموا بفحص 38 من المرضى من العوائل النازحة من الموصل وتم  إعطائهم العلاج اللازم.

























​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يناير 2018)

*رئيس حركة تجمع السريان يلتقي رئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 التقى السيد بشار الكيكي رئيس مجلس محافظة  نينوى يوم الأحد المصادف 21/1/2018 في مكتبه بمقر المجلس في الموصل بالسيد  جون أنور هداية رئيس حركة تجمع السريان .
 وتم خلال اللقاء بحث أوضاع النازحين  المسيحيين في المخيمات وفي إقليم كوردستان حيث أكد الكيكي إن نينوى هي  حاضنة الأطياف والأديان والقوميات ولا يمكن للاستقرار أن يتم بدون تضافر  جهود المكونات كلها لإعادة الحياة اليها مؤكداً إن المسيحيين هم مكون أصيل  في نينوى، كما أكد الكيكي على ضرورة المساهمة الجادة من قبل الجميع لإعادة  اللحمة وترسيخ مفهوم التماسك الاجتماعي لعبور المرحلة والبدء بالإعمار .
 ومن جانبه أكد رئيس حركة تجمع السريان  السيد جون هداية عن تثمينه الكبير لدور مجلس محافظة نينوى تجاه المكونات في  نينوى ودعا إلى إيجاد صيغة ايجابية لتقريب وجهات النظر ورسم خارطة طريق  تحقق تطلعات أبناء المدينة بشكل عام .
 إلى جانب ذلك بحث الطرفان الأوضاع الخدمية والسياسية في سهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2018)

*بيان البطريركية الكلدانية حول انتخابات 12/آيار – مارس/2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
   يعدّ إجراء الانتخابات أحد مظاهر الديمقراطية الصحيحة ومجال للتغيير من خلال تمكين المواطنين من اختيار ممثليهم في سلطات الدولة.
     وبما ان مجلس النواب أقرَّ موعد  الانتخابات في 12 أيار 2018، تحث البطريركية الكلدانية المواطنين العراقيين  عامة والمسيحيين خاصة في الداخل والخارج ممن لهم الحق في التصويت إلى تحمل  مسؤولياتهم الوطنية والأخلاقية للمشاركة بكثافة في التصويت خدمة لاستقرار  بلدهم وازدهاره وتقدّمه.
  البطريركية تدعوهم الى:


 تحديث سجلاتهم وبياناتهم الانتخابية حتى يحق لهم الإدلاء يصوتهم.
  الإدلاء بأصواتهم لصالح أشخاص مجربين ومحبين لبلدهم ونزيهين ومقتدرين  على تحمل المسؤولية بأمانة، وتجنب التصويت لأشخاص لا خبرة لهم، لأشخاص  انتهازيين ممن لهم ولاءات لا تخدم الخير العام.
 نسأل الله تعالى أن ينير العراقيين ويقودهم بنعمه الوافرة لما فيه خدمة بلدهم وشعبهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2018)

*باسكال وردا والدكتور جون ايبنر يلتقيان في نيويورك سعادة السفير البابوي في الامم المتحدة ومعاونه*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - استعراض الواقع الحالي في الموصل ومناطق سهل نينوى.
 اجرى الوفد المشترك الذي ضم السيدة باسكال  وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان والدكتور جون ايبنر المدير  التنفيذي لمنظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية ( CSI ) مباحثات مع سعادة السفير  البابوي في الامم المتحدة رئيس الاساقفة المونسنيور بيرنارديتو أوزا  ومساعده الاب رو جير لندي، وقد جرت المباحثات خلال لقاء ضم الجانبين في  نيويورك يوم 18/1/2018 ضمن الزيارة التي قام بها الوفد المشترك للولايات  المتحدة الامريكية. هذا وقد استعرضت السيدة وردا جوانبا من الاوضاع  المأساوية التي تعيشها الاقليات العراقية وبالاخص المسيحيين والايزيديين  الذين يعيشون الازمة السياسية بكل قساوتها لضعف التمثيل السياسي في بحر من  الطائفية شاهدته ميدانيا هي والدكتور جون ايبنر خلال الزيارة التي قاما بها  الى مدينة الموصل، وكيف ان كنائس المدينة تعيش حالة مآساوية بكل ما يحمل  التشخيص من معنى اذ تنتشر الجثث في ارضيات الكنائس مع اكوام من النفايات  ومخلفات التدمير والتخريب الذي طال هذه الاماكن المقدسة.
 كما تطرق الوفد الى اهمية اعادة الاعمار  وتقديم الخدمات في المدن والبلدات المحررة من اجل تشجيع النازحين والمهجرين  على العودة الى ديارهم.
 نقلت خلال اللقاء مع رئيس الاساقفة  المونسنيور آوزا بيرنارديتو تقدير وتثمين الاقليات العراقية للرعاية التي  تتلقاها دائما من المسيحيين كما من المنظمات التابعة لقداسته في الكثير من  الدول بتوجيهات من قداسة البابا فرنسيس، حيث يثمن العراقيين القيمة  الاعتبارية الايمانية التي يشمل بها جميع العراقيين بدون استثناء وصلاته من  اجل أن يحل السلام والوئام في ربوع العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يترأس صلاة وقداس الاثنين والثلاثاء من باعوثة نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ترأس غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى صلاة وقداس الباعوثة لليومين الأولين 22 و23 من  كانون الثاني 2018 في كاتدرائية مار يوسف – خربندة في بغداد بمعاونة الأب  فراس كمال دانيال.
 حرص غبطته أثناء الصلوات التي سبقت القداس  على إبراز أهمية الجانب الطقسي للباعوثا والقداس وعمق كلماته وعذوبة  الحانه وحركات السجود والوقوف التي تضفي على جو الصلاة طابعا من الخشوع كون  السجود علامة على الحب العميق. كما أثنى على الجهد الذي بذله المرحوم الأب  يوحنان جولاغ في ترجمة النصوص الأصلية الى العربية محافظاً على الوزن  الشعري واللحن مع إبراز المعنى.
 وفي الموعظة أكد غبطته على التوبة وكيف  تدعونا صلوات الباعوثة الى التوبة الحقيقية، أي المصالحة مع الذات ومع الله  ومع الاخوة والندم على خطايانا بمعنى ان نقصد اتخاذ مسار جديد كما فعل أهل  نينوى في قصة يونان، في اقترابهم من الله، بتطبيق وعيش إيمانهم في تفاصيل  حياتهم اليومية. هكذا علينا ان نفعل اليوم بقراءة الكلمة وعيشها.
 وعن الجانب الطقسي أشار غبطته الى جمالية  العودة الى ما كان يفعله آباؤنا بتسليط الضوء أثناء القداس على الكلمة،  وذلك بوضع الانجيل المقدس على مذبح صغير في مقدمة "البيما" والقربان المقدس  على مذبح الرب.
 واليوم غادر غبطته الى لبنان للمشاركة في اجتماع الهيئة التنفيذية لمجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط.
 باعوثة مباركة مكللة بكل الخيرات والنِعم.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2018)

*ورشة عمل لمنظمة Pax الهولندية حول التعايش السلمي / برطلي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 تم عقد ورشة عمل حول التعايش السلمي في  منطقة سهل نينوى واهم المشاكل والتحديات وواقع الخدمات وذلك صباح يوم  الخميس الموافق 25 / 1 / 2018 وعلى قاعة كنيسة مارت شموني في برطلي وبحضور  مسؤولي المنظمة كل من بيشكو ادهم وفاطمة نوري و عبد الرحمن سكرتير الدكتورة  فرح النائبة في البرلمان العراقي عن محافظة نينوى.
 وبالتعاون والتنسيق مع مجلس عشائر السريان  في برطلي وبواقع 50 شخص من كلا الجنسين ومن المكونات المتواجدة في المنطقة  ( مسيحيين وشبك ) . وتضمنت الورشة محاور عدة وتم فتح باب الحوار والنقاش  من قبل الحضور وكانت الحوارات ايجابية تخدم الواقع في المنطقة واستغرقت  الجلسة الاولى ساعتين وبعد الاستراحة كانت هناك جلسة خاصة للعنصر النسوي  ادارتها الست فاطمة هاشم نوري تضمنت اهم الاشكالات والمعوقات التي تتعرض  لها المرأة في سهل نينوى .
 وكان للورشة اهمية بالغة وواقع كبير يخدم  واقعنا في سهل نينوى واكد المشاركين في الورشة برفع التوصيات والنتائج التي  توصلت اليها الورشة بعد المناقشة والحوار الى الجهات ذات العلاقة في  الحكومة العراقية واقليم كردستان العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يشترك في اجتماع اللجنة التنفيذية لمجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط ببيروت / لبنان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 اشترك غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى صباح يوم 25 كانون الأول 2018 في اجتماع اللجنة  التنفيذية لمجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط الذي انعقد في بيروت / لبنان 25-26   وقد  ترأس غبطته الجلسة الصباحية بصفته رئيس العائلة الكاثوليكية بينما  ترأس الجلسة المسائية القس د.حبيب بدر رئيس العائلة الانجيلية وغدا يترأس  الجلسة الصباحية  قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني كريم رئيس  العائلة الارثوذكسية الشرقية .
  افتتحت الجلسة الصباحية بصلاة وبكلمة  ترحيب لغبطة البطريرك ساكو، الذي توقف عند التحديات الكبيرة التي تواجهها  الكنائس في الشرق الأوسط ودور مجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط في دعم الوجود  المسيحي التاريخي في هذه البلدان على كافة الأصعدة. ثم قرأ الأمين العام  للمجلس الاب د. ميشال جلخ، الراهب الانطوني الماروني، التقرير السنوي  للمجلس وقدم استقالته بسبب تعيينه رئيسا للجامعة الانطونية. بعده تم انتخاب  امين عام جديد يكمل الفترة المتبقية للامين العام وهي ثلاث سنوات وصوَّت  أعضاء اللجنة بالإجماع لصالح الدكتور ثريا ايلي بشعلاني، وهي مارونية  كاثوليكية، وسيدة متخصصة باللاهوت والطقوس واستاذة في عدة جامعات. يشكل هذا  الاختيار منعطفا جديدا وانفتاحا على الجنس الاخر ومواهبه لإغناء الكنيسة.  ثم دار النقاش حول تقرير الأمين العام، كما استمر النقاش في فترة ما بعد  الغداء، حول برامج المجلس.
 اقترح غبطة البطريرك ساكو ان يكون للمجلس  مكتب خاص في العراق وسوريا لدعم الوجود المسيحي والتنسيق مع رئاسة المجلس،  كما طلب ان تعطى الأولوية لتفعيل الحوار المسيحي – الإسلامي للتعريف  بالديانتين على وجه صحيح وتجنب التطرف.
  وعُرِضَ فلم CDعن تقاليد كنائس الشرق  الأوسط حول عيد الميلاد، تحدث خلاله الاب امير كمو، راعي كنيسة مار إيليا  ببغداد، عن تقليد الكنيسة الكلدانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2018)

*لاول مرة تنتخبت امراة لمنصب امين عامها..  كنائس الشرق الأوسط تطالب بالوقف الفوريّ لأعمال العنف والاضطهاد والإبادة  الّتي تطال المسيحيّين في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - وكالات/
 أصدرت اللجنة التنفيذية لمجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط بيانها الختامي بعد انعقادها في ضيافة الجامعة الأنطونيّة في الحدت بعبدا، بلبنان.

 وترأس اللجنة رؤساء المجلس ممثّلي العائلات الكنسيّة الأربع الّتي يتألّف  منها المجلس، وهم:عن العائلة الأرثوذكسيّة الشّرقيّة البطريرك مار أغناطيوس  أفرام الثّاني، بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق والرّئيس الأعلى للكنيسة  السّريانيّة الأرثوذكسيّة في العالم أجمع، عن العائلة الكاثوليكيّة غبطة  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الأوّل ساكو، بطريرك بابل على الكلدان،عن  العائلة الإنجيليّة القسّ الدّكتور حبيب بدر رئيس الاتّحاد الإنجيليّ  الوطنيّ في لبنان، إلى جانب أعضاء اللّجنة التّنفيذيّة القس رفعت فتحي  الأمين العام لمجلس كنائس مصر، الانبا بيشوي مطران دمياط وكفر الشيخ، ورئيس  دير القديسة دميانة فى البرارى،وشارك الحضور ايضا في الاجتماع الأمين  العامّ لمجلس الكنائس الأب ميشال جلخ، والأمناء العامّون المشاركون،  والعاملون في المجلس.

 بعد الصّلاة الافتتاحيّة بمناسبة اليوم  الأخير من أسبوع الصّلاة لأجل وحدة الكنائس، درس المجتمعون المواضيع  المدرجة على جدول الأعمال، وناقشوا التّقرير المقدَّم من الأمين العامّ  والمتضمّن جردة للأعمال الّتي قامت بها الأمانة العامّة خلال العام  المنصرم، وكذلك مشروع اقتراحات للخطّة الاستراتيجيّة لعمل المجلس خلال  الفترة المستقبليّة، والتّقرير الماليّ للمجلس، إضافةً إلى عرض لأوضاع  اللّاجئين والمهجَّرين بسبب الظّروف الصّعبة المستمرّة في الشّرق الأوسط من  خلال تقرير عن برامج المجلس في لبنان وسوريا، كذلك تمّ عرض مقتضب عن  النّشاط الإعلاميّ ووسائل التّواصل الاجتماعيّ في المجلس.
 ووجّه  المجتمعون التّحيّة إلى لبنان، رئيسًا وحكومةً وشعبًا، مشيدين بما تحقّق  فيه من إنجازات سياسيّة وإداريّة خلال عهد فخامة الرّئيس العماد ميشال عون،  وبخاصّة في مجال مكافحة الإرهاب، ممّا ساهم في تقدّم لبنان وتعزيز ثقة  العالم به.

 وخلال الاجتماع، تمّ بالإجماع انتخاب الدّكتورة ثريّا  بشعلاني قائمةً بأعمال أمين عامّ المجلس، وذلك بعد استقالة الأب ميشال جلخ  من منصب الأمين العامّ على أثر تعيينه رئيسًا للجامعة الأنطونيّة، ممّا  يحول دون إمكانيّة استمراره بالقيام بمهامه كأمين عامّ، على أن تكمل  الدّكتورة بشعلاني ولاية الأب جلخ، الّتي تستمرّ حتّى شهر أيلول من العام  2020، وجدير بالذّكر أنّ الدكتورة بشعلاني هي أوّل سيّدة ينتخبها مجلس  كنائس الشّرق الأوسط لهذا المنصب.

 وشكر المجتمعون الأمينَ العامّ  للمجلس الأب ميشال جلخ، وأثنوا على أعمال الأمانة العامّة خلال الفترة  السّابقة، وأعربوا عن دعمهم الكامل للقائمة بأعمال الأمين العامّ وجميع  العاملين في المجلس، مع التّأكيد على ضرورة مؤازرة المجلس في أعماله  ونشاطاته ودوره كهئية جامعة للكنائس في الشّرق الأوسط وكصوت صارخ يجاهر  بأصالة المسيحيّين وتجذّرهم في الشّرق.

 وتمّت الموافقة بإجماع  الأعضاء على أن يكون الأب جلخ أمينًا عامًّا فخريًّا لمجلس كنائس الشّرق  الأوسط، وذلك جريًا على العادة المتّبعة في المجلس.
 وخلصت اللّجنة التّنفيذيّة في اجتماعها إلى التّأكيد على الآتي:
 1- أهمّيّة الحضور المسيحيّ في الشّرق وضرورة تفعيله وتثبيته في ظلّ  الظّروف الصّعبة الّتي تعانيها بلدان الشّرق الأوسط، وذلك عبر مساندة أعمال  ونشاطات المجلس الهادفة إلى ترسيخ بقاء المسيحيّين في أرضهم.
 2- خطورة  الأوضاع الرّاهنة في بلدان الشّرق الأوسط، إذ شدّد المجتمعون على وجوب  إنهاء الصّراع الدّائر في سوريا باعتماد حلول سلميّة، والعمل على الوقف  الفوريّ لأعمال العنف والاضطهاد والإبادة الّتي تطال المسيحيّين في العراق  وبخاصّة في الموصل وسهل نينوى، وشجب ما تتعرّض له الكنائس وسائر دور  العبادة في مصر من أعمال إرهابيّة واعتداءات سافرة. وطالبوا بالعودة  السّريعة للنّازحين وبخاصّة في لبنان إلى أرضهم بعد استتباب الأمن فيها،  غير مُغْفِلين التّداعيات الخطيرة لأزمة النّزوح على الوضع العامّ في  لبنان، مثنين على روح الضّيافة فيه. كما أشادوا بالعيش المشترك في الأردنّ  واحتضانه للنّازحين إليه، هذا فضلًا عن المطالبة بالحفاظ على وحدة الأراضي  القبرصيّة وحماية حقوق مواطنيها.
 3- وجوب المحافظة على الهويّة  التّاريخيّة لمدينة القدس كمدينة مفتوحة لجميع المؤمنين من الدّيانات  التّوحيديّة الثّلاث ورفض تهويدها. وفي الإطار عينه، استنكر المجتمعون  التّعرّض لأيٍّ من المرجعيّات الدّينيّة لأيّ سبب كان، لاسيّما ما حدث مع  غبطة البطريرك ثيوفيلوس الثّالث بطريرك القدس للرّوم الأرثوذكس.
 4-  تجديد مناشدة الدّول صاحبة القرار وجميع أصحاب النّيّات الحسنة بالإفراج عن  جميع المخطوفين، وبخاصّة مطراني حلب بولس يازجي ويوحنّا ابراهيم والكهنة  المخطوفين.
 5- التّنديد بوضع اليد على أوقاف الكنائس في ماردين وطور  عبدين بتركيا وفي القدس، وبالمقابل تثمين ما تقوم به الدّولة في مصر الّتي  بنت مؤخّرًا كاتدرائيّة جديدة في العاصمة الإداريّة.

 وفي ختام  الاجتماع، شكر رؤساءُ المجلس وأعضاءُ اللّجنة التّنفيذيّة الجامعةَ  الأنطونيّةَ بشخص رئيسها الأب ميشال جلخ وجميع معاونيه لاستضافتهم هذا  الاجتماع.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2018)

* برعاية غبطة البطريرك ساكو وعلى مدى ثلاثة  ايام متتالية.. اطعام اكثر من 250 طفل من ابناء الشهداء والفقراء في  الناصرية بمناسبة صيام الباعوثا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
  برعاية غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو وعلى مدى ثلاثة ايام متتالية تم اقامة ولائم واطعام اكثر من  250 طفلا من ابناء الشهداء والفقراء في الناصرية بمناسبة صيام الباعوثا حيث  ابتهل الجميع وهم يحملون صور غبطته علي صدورهم وايضا العلم الكلداني بان  يحفظه الرب لهم وان يقف دائما مع هولاء المحتاجين. وتمنى الجميع باعوثا  مباركة مكللة بكل الخيرات والنِعم.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2018)

*مشاهد التدمير الاجرامي لكنيسة الارمن الارثوذكس في الموصل من قبل داعش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 سجلت كاميرات قناة عشتار مشاهد عدة  للتدمير الممنهج المتوحش لداعش الارهابي في مدينة الموصل وهذه المرة نقلت  الكاميرات صورا من التدمير الذي طال كنيسة الارمن الارثوذكس في حي الوحدة  بالموصل ويقول وفدنا الاعلامي الى الموصل ان هذه الكنيسة التي فجرتها  عصابات داعش وحطمت الرموز الروحية فيها كانت قد قامت هذه العصابات بنهب  وسلب جميع ممتلكات الكنيسة اضافة الى بيع ارض الكنيسة لآحد المقاولين حيث  تبلغ مساحة الارض  3300 مترا مربعا يذكر أن كنيسة الارمن الارثوذكس في حي  الوحدة بالموصل قد تم  انشاؤها عام 2000.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2018)

*الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية تشارك في اجتماع الجمعية العمومية لجمعية الكتاب المقدس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
   مساء يوم الجمعة 19 كانون الثاني 2018،  وبتوجيه من غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك  السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، شارك الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ بطريركية  السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكية، في اجتماع الجمعية العمومية لجمعية الكتاب  المقدس، بعد أن عيّنه غبطته ممثّلاً للكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية في  الجمعية.
     شارك في الإجتماع أعضاء الجمعية  العمومية الذين يمثّلون جميع الكنائس في الشرق الأوسط، من إكليروس  وعلمانيين. وافتتح الإجتماع الأستاذ أمين خوري رئيس الجمعية، مرحّباً  بالحضور، وشاكراً الله على بركة الكنائس ورعاتها لعمل الجمعية.
     وتحدّث الدكتور ميشال باسوس أمين عام  الجمعية عن أبرز أعمال الجمعية ونشاطاتها خلال العام المنصرم 2017 في لبنان  ومختلف بلدان الشرق الأوسط، مركّزاً على ما قامت به الجمعية في سبيل نشر  كلمة الرب يسوع بمختلف الوسائل المتاحة.
     وقد نقل الأب حبيب مراد محبّة وبركة  غبطة أبينا البطريرك، ومؤازرة الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية لعمل الجمعية،  مثنياً على نشاطاتها وأعمالها لما فيه تمجبد اسم الرب القدوس وخير الكنيسة  الجامعة.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2018)

*خطاب البابا فرنسيس إلى الكهنة والرهبان والراهبات والإكليريكين في تروخيلو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اذاعة الفاتيكان/
 بعد ظهر السبت بالتوقيت المحلي توجه  البابا فرنسيس إلى المعهد الإكليريكي للقديسين كارلوس ومارسيلو في تروخيلّو  حيث كان له لقاء مع الكهنة والرهبان والراهبات والإكليريكين في شمال بيرو.  ألقى البابا كلمة للمناسبة استهلها مشيرا إلى أن هذا المعهد الإكليريكي هو  من أول المعاهد التي أبصرت النور في أمريكا اللاتينية بغية توفير التنشئة  للأجيال من المبشرين بالإنجيل. وشجع الجميع على النظر إلى الجذور لافتا إلى  أن الدعوات لديها جذورا في الأرض لكن قلبها في السماء. وأشار بعدها إلى أن  دعوتنا مفعمة بالذاكرة التي تلتفت على الماضي بحثا عن هذه العصارة التي  غذت قلوب التلاميذ، وبهذه الطريقة نتعرف بصورة أفضل على عبور الله وسط حياة  شعبه. إنها ذاكرة الوعد الذي قطعه الله مع آبائنا.
 هذا ثم توقف البابا فرنسيس عن قراءة  الإنجيل التي تحدثت عن لقاء الرب مع تلاميذه، كما أن النص الإنجيلي يحدثنا  عن يوحنا المعمدان الذي نظر إلى يسوع وقال لاثنين من تلاميذه "هذا هو حمل  الله"، فقد ترك هذان التلميذان يوحنا وتبعا يسوع، مع أن يوحنا كان يتمتع  بشهرة كبيرة وكان يأتي إليه الكل ليتعمدوا على يده، لكن يوحنا لم يكن  المسيح بل كان ينبغي أن يدل على عبور الرب وسط شعبه. واعتبر البابا أن  الكهنة والرهبان والراهبات والإكليرييين مدعوون إلى الاقتداء بمثل يوحنا  والعمل من أجل الرب دون أن يأخذوا مكانه. تماما مثل يوحنا المعمدان الذي  كان يعلم جيدا أن رسالته كانت تتمثل في الدلالة على الطريق، والإعلان عن  مجيء شخص آخر يحمل معه روح الله.
 وبعد أن شدد على أهمية التمتع بروح من  الفرح والبهجة شجع البابا الحاضرين على النظر إلى الماضي، إلى ساعة الدعوة،  لافتا إلى أن القديس يوحنا البشير دون الساعة التي التقى بها التلميذان  بالرب يسوع (وكانت الساعة العاشرة)، ذلك لأن اللقاء مع الرب يبدل الحياة  لذلك من الأهمية بمكان أن نتذكر نحن أيضا هذه الساعة التي لامست فيها نظرة  الرب قلبنا. وأكد البابا أن الرب التقى بنا وضمد جراحنا، وكان حاضرا إلى  جانبنا في الأوقات الصعبة، كما لا بد أن يتذكّر الأشخاص المكرسون أن دعوتهم  كانت دعوة إلى الخدمة والمحبة الرحومة التي تنبع من الأعماق.
 هذا ثم أشار البابا إلى أن شعب بيرو عرف  كيف يحب الرب وحث الحاضرين على عدم نسيان الأشخاص الذين علموهم كيفية  الصلاة وساهموا في تربيتهم على الإيمان. إذا ـ مضى البابا إلى القول ـ  ينبغي أن يستند كل شخص مكرس، أي الكاهن والراهب والراهبة والإكليريكي، إلى  هذه الركائز الثلاث: الذاكرة، الفرح والامتنان. وتوقف البابا عند أهمية  الفرح المعدي وأشار إلى أن أندراوس، أحد تلميذي يوحنا المعمدان، وبعد أن  تعرف على الرب يسوع ومكث معه ذلك اليوم عاد إلى بيت أخيه سمعان بطرس وقال  له "لقد وجدنا المسيح"، وقال فرنسيس إن هذا هو الخبر السار الذي قدمه  لأخيه، فقاده إلى يسوع.
 وأكد البابا أن الإيمان بيسوع أمر معدٍ لا  يمكن احتواؤه، وهكذا نستطيع أن نرى مدى خصوبة الشهادة. إذ إن التلامذة،  وبعد أن دعاهم الرب، سارعوا ليجذبوا إليه تلامذة آخرين، وذكّر بأن أندراوس  بدأ أن يشهد للرب أمام أقرب المقربين منه، أي أمام أخيه سمعان، وكان هذا  الفرح معديا في قلب الرسل إنه فرح يحملنا على الانفتاح على الآخرين. ولفت  البابا أيضا إلى أن الرب يدعونا لحمل الشركة والوحدة، وهذا يتطلب احترام  الاختلافات بين الأشخاص وتعدد المواهب مدركين أننا جميعنا أعضاء في الكنيسة  وكل شخص لديه مكانته وهو يحتاج إلى الآخرين. في ختام كلمته شدد البابا على  أهمية الحوار مع الشبيبة ومع المسنين الذين يتمتعون بذاكرة هامة يمكن أن  نتعلم منها الكثير. هذا ثم شجع الجميع على أن يتركوا الرب يقود خطاهم،  وسألهم أن يصلوا من أجله هو أيضا.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2018)

*البابا فرنسيس يستقبل المشاركين في أعمال الجمعية العامة لمجمع عقيدة الإيمان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اذاعة الفاتيكان/
 التقى البابا فرنسيس هذا الجمعة بالكرادلة  والأساقفة والكهنة الذين شاركوا في أعمال الجمعية العامة لمجمع عقيدة  الإيمان ووجه لهم كلمة عبر في مستهلها عن امتنانه الكبير للخدمة التي  يقومون بها والتي تشكل رباطاً بين هذه الدائرة الفاتيكانية والبابا المدعو  إلى تثبيت الأخوة في الإيمان والكنيسة في الوحدة. وشكرهم أيضا على التزامهم  اليومي في دعم الأساقفة والإجابة على العديد من التساؤلات التي تتطلب  تمييزا رعوياً. وأكد البابا أن كل هذه الواجبات هي آنية خصوصا وأنها تتعلق  بإنسان اليوم الذي قد يجد صعوبة في تحديد كيفية التصرف السليم. ولفت إلى أن  مجمع عقيدة الإيمان مدعو إلى تسليط الضوء على الدعوة المتسامية للإنسان،  مشيرا إلى أن انفتاح العقل والإدراك على النور الآتي من عند الله يساعد  الإنسان على التعرف على ذاته وعلى مخطط الله من أجل العالم.  وعبر البابا  أيضا عن تقديره للدراسة التي قام بها المجمع بشأن بعض أبعاد الخلاص المسيحي  من أجل تسليط الضوء على معنى الفداء، مشيرا إلى أن الخلاص يتمثل في الشركة  مع المسيح القائم من الموت، والذي أدخلنا ـ بفضل عطية الروح القدس ـ في  علاقة جديدة مع الله الآب ومع باقي البشر.
 ولم تخل كلمة البابا فرنسيس من الإشارة  إلى الدراسات التي يقوم بها المجمع حالياً بشأن التبعات الخلقية  لأنتروبولوجيا ملائمة، أيضا فيما يتعلق بالحقل المالي ـ الاقتصادي. وذكّر  فرنسيس الحاضرين بأن تعليم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية أكد دوما وبوضوح أن النشاط  الاقتصادي ينبغي أن يتم بحسب القوانين والنماذج الخاصة بالاقتصاد، لكن ضمن  إطار النظام الخلقي. بعدها لفت البابا إلى أن المشاركين في أعمال الجمعية  العامة تطرقوا أيضاً إلى موضوع مرافقة المرضى في مراحل حياتهم الأخيرة،  وذكّر أيضا بأن العديد من البلدان حول العالم قامت بتشريع الموت الرحيم،  ومن هذا المنطلق لا بد من التأكيد على أن الحياة البشرية تتمتع بكرامة، منذ  اللحظة الأولى لتكوينها وحتى نهايتها الطبيعية. وأكد البابا فرنسيس في  ختام كلمته إلى المشاركين في الجمعية العامة لمجمع عقيدة الإيمان أن الرعاة  الأصيلين هم من لا يتخلون عن الإنسان أو يتركونه فريسة لفقدان البوصلة  وللأخطاء، بل يتعين عليهم أن يأخذوه بيده عندما يفقد معنى كرامته ومصيره  ليساعدوه على إعادة اكتشاف الأبوة المحبة لله. 

​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يحضر امسية طقسية في بغداد بمناسبة عيد مار اسطيفانوس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 الشماسة وجدان نوري القس الياس
 مسؤولة اللجنة الثقافية لابرشية بغداد
 برعاية غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو،  وبحضور سيادة المطران مار شليمون وردوني وسيادة  المطران   مار باسيليوس يلدو وعدد من الاباء الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات وجمع غقير من  المؤمنين، اقامت اللجنة الثقافية لابرشية بغداد الكلدانية امسية  طقسية   بمناسبة  تذكار  مار اسطيفانوس  بكر الشهداء وشفيع الشمامسة في كاتدرائية  مار يوسف – كرادة، خربندة يوم الجمعة المصادف 26 كانون الثاني 2018.
  قدمت في هذه الامسية عونياثا من طقسنا  الكلداني تخص زمن تقديس الكنيسة والميلاد مع عونياثا للشهداء قدمها مجموعة  من شمامسة  كنائس بغداد، وقام بالتدريب على الالحان  الاب ادي مشكورا الذي  قدم مدراشاً يرتل في صوم الباعوثا (ان مار نشوي) , وبعد ذلك تم  قراءة  الانجيل  بعدة   لغات  (عربي , سورث ,كلداني, كردي, انكليزي , فرنسي ,  ايطالي )
 وقد هنئا غبطة البطريرك  الشمامسة  والشماسات وباركهم  بعيدهم وقال ان هذه المناسبة كبيرة  في كنيستنا  , ان  طقوسنا حية ونؤديها باسلوب جميل ومتطور وتمنى ان تكون صلاة الرمش مرافقة  بالموسيقى لكي يكون رمش كامل ويكون هذا نموذج يقتدى به واضاف غبطته بان  نهتم بملابس الشمامسة والشماسات وان يكون موحد وبنفس الالوان والشكل،  وبعدها تم تكريم الشمامسة الذين خدموا في كنائسهم لاكثر من 20 سنة.
 ثم قام ابينا البطريرك والاساقفة الاجلاء مع الحاضرين بقطع  الكيك ومشاركة الحاضرين بمائدة المحبة .


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يناير 2018)

*الانتهاء من عملية إزالة الألغام في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الصباح/
 الموصل / شروق ماهر
 تمكنت قيادة عمليات نينوى من ازالة  الالغام والمتفجرات، في مناطق عدة من سهل نينوى التي خلفتها عناصر التنظيم  الارهابي، في هذه الاثناء، طالب مجلس محافظة الانبار رئيس الوزراء بتفعيل  المنظومة الاستخبارية مع الاعتماد على القوات الامنية في ملاحقة “داعش”،  الارهابي.
 وافاد الناطق باسم غرفة العمليات، في تصريح لـ”الصباح”،  بان”فريق المتفجرات التابع للفرقة 16 من الجيش العراقي انتهى من  ازالة  المتفجرات والالغام كافة في ناحية برطلة وقرقوش وقضاء الحمدانية التي  خلفتها عناصر داعش الارهابي منذ سيطرتهم على سهل نينوى 
 في 2014”.
 واضاف الجبوري ان “فريق المتفجرات كان قد  بدأ العمل مطلع الاحد الماضي في النواحي المذكورة وقضاء الحمدانية وانتهى  اليوم السابع مع اعلانه خلو ابرز اقضية السهل ونواحيها من المتفجرات  والالغام بعد تدميرها بالكامل خلال السبعة ايام المتتالية والانتهاء منها  بالكامل مع عودة النازحين من المسيحيين وباقي الطوائف داخل سهل نينوى”.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يناير 2018)

*أبناء شعبنا في قرية هرماشي والقرى المجاورة لها يحتفلون بشفيعهم مارابرم الناسك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 إحتفل أبناء شعبنا في قرية هرماشي والقرى  المجاورة لها بعيد شفيعها مارابرم الناسك واقام الاب ماري قداسا احتفاليا  في كنيسة قرية هرماشي بهذه المناسبة وعاونه خلال القداس عدد من الشمامسة  وجوق الكنيسة وحضره جمع غفير من المؤمنين كما حضر القداس أهالي القرى  المجاورة لخورنة القديسة تيريزا وتخلل القداس صلوات طقسية إضافة الى تقديم  عدد من التراتيل الدينية من قبل جوق الكنيسة بالمناسبة,.
 كما جرت المراسيم بأجواء ايمانية مليئة  بالصلوات والدعوات الى الله وشفيع أهل قرية هرماشي والقرى المجاورة لها  مارابرم الناسك ببقاء هذه القرية والقرى المجاورة لها صامدة بأبنائها  ومؤمنيها جميعا .






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يناير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يحضر امسية طقسية في بغداد بمناسبة عيد مار اسطيفانوس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 الشماسة وجدان نوري القس الياس
 مسؤولة اللجنة الثقافية لابرشية بغداد
 برعاية غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو،  وبحضور سيادة المطران مار شليمون وردوني وسيادة  المطران   مار باسيليوس يلدو وعدد من الاباء الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات وجمع غقير من  المؤمنين، اقامت اللجنة الثقافية لابرشية بغداد الكلدانية امسية  طقسية   بمناسبة  تذكار  مار اسطيفانوس  بكر الشهداء وشفيع الشمامسة في كاتدرائية  مار يوسف – كرادة، خربندة يوم الجمعة المصادف 26 كانون الثاني 2018.
  قدمت في هذه الامسية عونياثا من طقسنا  الكلداني تخص زمن تقديس الكنيسة والميلاد مع عونياثا للشهداء قدمها مجموعة  من شمامسة  كنائس بغداد، وقام بالتدريب على الالحان  الاب ادي مشكورا الذي  قدم مدراشاً يرتل في صوم الباعوثا (ان مار نشوي) , وبعد ذلك تم  قراءة  الانجيل  بعدة   لغات  (عربي , سورث ,كلداني, كردي, انكليزي , فرنسي ,  ايطالي )
 وقد هنئا غبطة البطريرك  الشمامسة  والشماسات وباركهم  بعيدهم وقال ان هذه المناسبة كبيرة  في كنيستنا  , ان  طقوسنا حية ونؤديها باسلوب جميل ومتطور وتمنى ان تكون صلاة الرمش مرافقة  بالموسيقى لكي يكون رمش كامل ويكون هذا نموذج يقتدى به واضاف غبطته بان  نهتم بملابس الشمامسة والشماسات وان يكون موحد وبنفس الالوان والشكل،  وبعدها تم تكريم الشمامسة الذين خدموا في كنائسهم لاكثر من 20 سنة.
 ثم قام ابينا البطريرك والاساقفة الاجلاء مع الحاضرين بقطع  الكيك ومشاركة الحاضرين بمائدة المحبة .


​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يشارك في مؤتمر عن العنف باسم الدين في مدينة فراسكاتي Frascati الإيطالية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 شارك غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى في مؤتمر عن العنف باسم الدين، والذي عُقد في  مدينة فراسكاتي في ضواحي روما للفترة 31 كانون الثاني الى 2 شباط 2018. قام  بتنظيم المؤتمر مكتب الخارجية لمؤسسة Wilton Park بالاشتراك مع كل من:  الكومنولث (لندن) والمجلس البابوي لحوار الأديان (الفاتيكان)  ومؤسسة الأديان (لبنان).
 حضر المؤتمر نخبة من شخصيات عالمية دينية  وسياسية وناشطين في مجال الحوار والسلام وحقوق الانسان. نذكر منهم  الكردينال جان لويس توران، رئيس المجلس البابوي لحوار الأديان، والوزير  اللورد طارق احمد (of Wimbledon) والشيخ محمد العيسى، أمين عام رابطة  العالم الإسلامي، والدكتور Alison Hilliard مدير البرامج في مؤسسة Wilton  Park، والسيد النائب علي العلاق والسيد جواد الخوئي (العراق)، والمطران حنا  رحمة والأب فادي ضوء مسؤول مؤسسة الأديان (لبنان). كما شارك في المؤتمر  أيضاً السيد عباس كاظم (أستاذ سابق في جامعة الكوفة وحاليا مستشار  اليونيسكو في واشنطن)، والشيخ فيصل بن معمر مدير مركز الملك عبد العزيز  للحوار (فيينا – النمسا). والمونسنيور أنطوان كاميليري Monsignor Antoine  Camille سكرتير مسؤول العلاقات في خارجية الفاتيكان، والشيخ حمزة يوسف (أبو  ظبي) والبروفسور كارين آرمسترونك Karen Armstrong(لندن) والشيخ محمد حبش  (سوريا) والدبلوماسي اللبناني الفرنسي جوزيف مايلا، وآخرون.
 وفي كلمته أشار غبطة البطريرك ساكو، الى  ان معظم الأديان مارست في تاريخها نوعا من أنواع العنف، بشكل أو بآخر. وانه  من المؤسف والمخجل ان يُضطهد الانسان بسبب إيمانه. فنحن في العراق اختبرنا  هذا النوع من العنف الديني الذي مارسته التنظيمات الإرهابية (أمثال  القاعدة وداعش) والمافيات الاجرامية (منذ عام 2004 وحتى اليوم،  فقد اُستهدفت او أُحرقت او دمرت 100 كنيسة، على سبيل المثال، وحصل نفس  الشيء لعدد من المساجد والحسينيات) وكذا الحال في سوريا ومصر، وما يُمارس  من ظلم ضد مسلمي روهينغا في ميانمار وأماكن أخرى في العالم.
 فلو سَعت الديانات لإجراء حوار صادق والى  التفاهم فيما بينها، لما حصل كل هذا العنف المدمِّر باسم الدين، بل على  العكس تماماً، لساهمت الأديان الى حدٍّ كبير في تحقيق السلام.
 السبب الأول لهذا العنف هو عدم فهم النصوص  المقدسة بشكل صحيح وغياب التفسير السليم. وفي هذا الصدد، نشكر الله على ان  المسيحية حققت تقدماً ملحوظاً.
 أما السبب الثاني فهو تسييس الدين لخدمة أجندات ومصالح شخصية معينة، وهذا بحد ذاته تشويه للدين.
 كما قدم غبطته بعض الحلول: مثل تنقية  مناهج التربية الدينية من "المغالطات" والأفكار المتطرفة والارهابية التي  تهدد الأمن، وبنائها من جديد على أسس تعزز الاعتدال والفهم الصحيح والسليم  للنصوص. إضافة الى ضرورة قيام دول قوية وحديثة تتأسس على المواطنة وليس على  الدين والاثنية.
 وفي ختام كلمته دعا الجميع، مسيحيون  ومسلمون الا يستسلموا لليأس ولهؤلاء المتطرفين والارهابين، بل ان يعملوا  معا لتحقيق هدف السلام السامي والضروري.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2018)

*النائب رائد اسحق يحضر موسما ثقافيا بمناسبة صوم نينوى في كنيسة مريم العذراء ببرطلة*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق 

 حضر النائب رائد اسحق عصر الاثنين 29  كانون الثاني الجاري الموسم الثقافي الذي أقامته كنيسة مريم العذراء في  برطلة بمناسبة صوم نينوى (الباعوث).
 وتضمن الموسم الذي أقيم برعاية المطران  مار طيمثاوس موسى الشماني مطران ابرشية دير مار متى وحضره الاباء الكهنة  رعاة كنائس برطلة والاباء الرهبان محاضرات دينية ومشاهد مسرحية من وحي  المناسبة وصلوات وتراتيل وطلبات رفعها المشاركون في الموسم الى الله سبحانه  وتعالى من أجل العراق وكل المناطق التي تشهد نزاعات وحروب.
 كما شهد الموسم الذي استمر ليومين متتالين حضور واسع من ابناء برطلة.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2018)

*مهرجان ( يوم الانسان للسلام والتسامح والتواصل مع الاخر) في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اقامت الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية فرع إقليم كوردستان بالتعاون مع مؤسسة نور  الانسانية مهرجانا تحت شعار( يوم الانسان للسلام والتسامح والتواصل مع  الاخر) وحضرت المهرجان الذي اقيم في المركز الاكاديمي الاجتماعي في عنكاوا  نخبة من الشخصيات وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني العاملة في الإقليم ونخبة  من الشعراء والفنانين ، وفي بداية المهرجان رحبت عريفة الحفل رنين طاهر  بالضيوف قائلة إن المهرجان الذي نقيمه هو تحت شعار يوم الانسان للسلام  والتسامح والتواصل مع الاخر وندعوكم الان للوقوف دقيقة صمت إجلالا لارواح  الشهداء الابرار .
 ثم القى رئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق  الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية حميد مراد كلمة رحب خلالها بالضيوف  وبرئيس مؤسسة نور الانسانية العالمية الصحفي اركان عباس السماوي ، وقال إن  قيم حقوق الانسان والتسامح والتأخي وقبول الاخر هي من القيم النبيلة  للمجتمعات المتحضرة في العالم ويؤسفنا ان المؤامرات الكبيرة حيكت ضد  المجتمع العراقي خلال اكثر من عقدين او ثلاثة .
 كما القى رئيس مؤسسة نور الانسانية  العالمية كلمة رحب خلالها بالحضور وقدم إيجازا لاهداف هذه المؤسسة قائلا  نظرا لوتيرة العنف المتصائدة في جميع دول العالم من خلال القراءة والمتابعة  والحوار المستضيفة للكثير من الشخصيات المتنوعة أني كصحفي اتبنى مشروع يوم  الانسان العالمي بمشاركة الكثير من الاصدقاء من مختاف دول العالم الناشطين  في المجتمع المدني والاجتماعي .
 هذا وعرض المخرج  طاهر سعيد فلما وثائقيا  بعنوان سيلفي يحكي قصة شعبنا اثناء تعرضه للهجمات الإرهابية من قبل تنظيم  داعش ، ثم قدم الفنان اكرم تريكو عزفا على الة العود ، بعده القى عدد من  الشعراء قصائدهم بالمناسبة وباللغتين السريانية والعربية ، وفي الختام تم  توزيع الشهادات التقديرية على المشاركين في المهرجان كما تم تقديم شهادة  تقديرية إلى قناة عشتار الفضائية لدورها الرائد في تغطية نشاطات المنظمات  والاتحادات المهنية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني العاملة في الإقليم.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2018)

*"العائلة السعيدة" محاضرة اجتماعية في النادي الثقافي الآثوري في نورشوبينغ*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بدعوة من اللجنة الثقافية في النادي  الثقافي الآثوري في مدينة نورشوبينغ السويدية القى الأستاذ يعقوب شنكو  محاضرة قيمة بعنوان العائلة السعيدة وذلك مساء يوم الاربعاء المصادف في 31  كانون الثاني 2018 في مقرّ النادي.
 وخلال المحاضرة سلط شنكو الضوء على أهم  الصعوبات والعوائق التي تواجه العائلة،  والطرق والحلول الناجعة لتجاوزها  وصولا لمجتمع سعيد ومتناغم اساسه العائلة المتفاهمة والسعيدة، وقد رافق  المحاضرة عرض وسائل ايضاحية. وفي نهاية كلامه، اجاب المحاضر على استفسارات  الحضور ومداخلاتهم التي اغنت المحاضرة.
 وفي ختام المحاضرة التي ادارها الاستاذ  عزيز بهنان،  القى مسؤول النادي الثقافي الآثوري يوحانون اقجان كلمة شدد  فيها على أهمية الحركة الثقافية في النادي، وفي ختام كلمته قدم للمحاضر  الاستاذ يعقوب شنكو هدية رمزية كعربون شكر وتقدير.

 --













​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2018)

*كلمة البطريرك ساكو بمناسبة مرور خمسِ سنواتٍ على انتخابه بطريركاً للكنيسة الكلدانية في 31 كانون الثاني 2013*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 أشكر الله على كل النعم التي أغدقها علي  بسخاء. كما اشكر من صميم القلب كل الذين آزروني فترة السنواتِ الخمس  الماضيّة من خدمتي، التي اجتهدتُ خلالها ضميريّاً أن أكونَ أميناً لرسالتي  بالرغم من الأحداث المتسارعة والمأسوية والتحديات الكبيرة التي وأجهتني.
 أشكر كلَّ شخص صلى من أجلي أو أرسل كلمة طيبة شجعتني على المضي قدما في تحقيق شعاري: الأصالة والوحدة والتجدد.
 أغفر للذين انتقدوني بعيدا عن اللياقة  الأدبية وفسروا عملي بشكل خاطئ. إنني ادعوهم إلى "وقفة حق" مع ذاتهم، وان  يحملوا مصباحاً يُضيء وليس معولاً يُسيء إلى ثوابت العقيدة والأخلاق  والكنيسة وخدامِها. هناك فرق شاسع بين نقد بناء وهادف يدفع إلى الأمام  وانتقاد وتهجم غير لائق!
 أدعو المهجرين إلى الخروج من عقلية التذمر  والتظلم والانتقاد، وان يشكروا الكنيسة التي قدمت لهم المساعدة الممكنة  أثناء محنتهم وتسعى الآن لإعادة إعمار بيوتهم ليعودوا إليها، وقد طرقتْ  الكنيسة كلَّ الأبواب من أجلهم.  
 أتوجه الى الكلدان في العالم ليكونوا أكثر  مسؤولية وان يتصرفوا بقلوب منفتحة وطريقة هادفة، وأن يقرأوا المتغيرات  برؤية معمَّقة بدل التركيز على السلبيات. الإصلاحات تتحقق عبر لغة المحبة  وتظافر الجهود والتعاون. وأوكد لهم ان كنيستنا اليوم أكثر اتحاداً وقدرة  وحضوراً وشهادة محلياً ودولياً، وسأبذل كل طاقاتي مع اخوتي الأساقفة  والكهنة والمؤمنين الطيبين على كل المستويات لتقدمها، كما سأعمل من أجل  عودة المسيحيين الى بلداتهم وبيوتهم.
  أخيرا أقول: عندما يملأ الحب كياننا ننمو  نمواً سليماً، وننمو معاً ولاسيما أن الحب ّهو القوة التي تربطنا ببعضنا،  وتُبقينا أُمناء حتى في المحنة. واؤمن بان الازمة التي نمر بها، عابرة  انشاء الله، وسيعود الأمن والاستقرار الى عراقنا الحبيب قريباً. 
 فكروا أننا لسنا على هذه الأرض عبثاً، بل من اجل نقل رسالة المسيح، رسالة المحبة والرجاء والسلام والفرح، وعيشها على كل المستويات.
 أعاهد الجميع على أن أسير بثقة مع اباء  السينودس الكلداني في الإصلاحات ونهضة البيت الكلداني ودعم المكون المسيحي  (على اعتبار أننا الخميرة والملح والنور، بحسب الانجيل) ونشر مفهوم  المواطنة والتعايش السلمي والتسامح في بلدي العراق الذي هو هويتي.
 اذكروني في صلاتكم


​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2018)

*برطلة .. مسؤول في منظمة باكس: الحوار هو الحل الوحيد لازالة التوترات في المنطقة*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بهنام شابا شمني
  شهدت قاعة كنيسة مارت شموني في برطلي  (برطلة) الخميس 25 كانون الثاني الجاري جلسة حوارية حول معاناة المواطنين  من ابناء المناطق المحررة بعد عودتهم اليها. وقاد الجلسة التي اقيمت برعاية  منظمة السلام الهولندية (PAX) بالتعاون مع مجلس عشائر السريان في برطلي،  أعضاء من المنظمة وبحضور ما يقارب من 60 شخصا من المكونين المسيحي والشبكي.
 وبعد الجلسة التي شهدت طرح الكثير من  المواضيع الامنية والخدمية في مجال التعليم والصحة والخدمات البلدية مع  توجيه انتقادات الى الحكومة المحلية والحكومة المركزية ، تحدث السيد  "بيشكوت أدهم" من منظمة (PAX) عن المنظمة ومشروعها هذا فقال :
 ان منظمته تعمل في العراق منذ 2004 في  مجال بناء السلام، وتشتغل مع فئات مختلفة من الشعب العراقي سواء مع الشباب  أو النساء وما الى ذلك.
 وعن برنامج اليوم ذكر بانه استشارة  مجتمعية بالتعاون مع تسعة برلمانيات من ممثلي محافظة نينوى في مجلس النواب  العراقي للتعرف على مشاكل ومعاناة ومطاليب الناس بعد العودة وايصالها الى  الجهات التنفيذية وهي الحكومة ومن ثم متابعة عمل الحكومة في تنفيذ هذه  المطالب.
 ثم استطرد تم الاتصال بالبرلمانيات فقط  لان كان لهم مبادرة سابقة من قبلهم في نفس الموضوع وتم عرض المشروع على  السفارة البريطانية التي وافقت عليه.
 وأضاف البرنامج يشمل جميع مناطق محافظة  نينوى حتى التي يعيش فيها مكون واحد وسينفذ ايضا في قره قوش ومستقبلا  سننتقل الى داخل الموصل.   
  وتابع هذه هي الجلسة الثانية وقد سبقتها جلسة في اربيل بحضور عدد من البرلمانيات ومشاركين من مختلف مكونات محافظة نينوى.
 وعن الجلسة ذكر انها كانت ممتازة جدا  وشهدت مناقشات حارة وجدية بين الحضور بعكس جلسة اربيل التي كانت هادئة وحدث  نقاش بين الحاضرين في مواضيع مختلفة حول الوضع الامني والخدمات. وأضاف  لاحظت ان الناس معاناتهم اكثر لانهم يعيشون الواقع في مناطقهم بعد عودتهم  اليها.
 وذكر ايضا شعرت انه هناك توترات بين المكونات في مواضيع مختلفة منها الوضع الامني والخدمات وتقييم اداء الحكومة المحلية والمركزية.
 وأكد ان الحل الوحيد لهذه التوترات هو  الحوار ما بين هذه المكونات ولطبقات مختلفة من المجتمع بين الشباب والنساء  ورجال الدين ورؤساء العشائر والحكومة المحلية.
 وخلص بالقول يجب ان تكون هناك منصة  مجتمعية للجميع، وفي هذه المنصة يتم الحديث بصراحة عن المشاكل السابقة  والمشاكل حاليا، وتاريخ العيش بين هذه المكونات، وتاريخ بدء التوترات  والصراعات سابقا والضغط على الحكومة المحلية ومن ثم المركزية لحل المشاكل  التي تتعلق بالخدمات وبالاراضي ومشاركة المكونات المختلفة في صناعة القرار  ويتم كل ذلك عن طريق الاتفاق والحوار.





​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2018)

*افتتاح المقر الجديد لمجلس عشائر السريان في برطلي بعد تحريرها من داعش الإرهابي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 على بركة الله وبعد تحرير مناطق سهل نينوى  ونينوى من قبل القوات الامنية البطلة والعودة إلى مناطقنا التاريخية في  سهل نينوى شمرت السواعد بتأهيل برطلة ومنها مجلس عشائر السريان في برطلي في  مقره القديم وبدء العمل منذ شهر اب / اغسطس من العام الماضي بعد قرار  الهيئة الادارية بتاهيل مقر المجلس واعادته إلى وضعه السابق لما تعرض له من  تدمير ونهب من قبل عصابات داعش الارهابي اثر احتلاله للمنطقة باكملها  ونزوح شعبنا عنها قسرا .
 وبعد التأهيل تم اقرار فتح المقر في  الثلاثين من كانون الثاني يناير من العام الفين وثمانية عشر حيث تم  الافتتاح رسميا بحضور السادة المطارنة نيافة المطران مار طيمثاوس موسى  الشماني رئيس ابرشية دير مار متى للسريان الارثوذكس الرئيس الفخري للمجلس  وسيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة الموصل وكركوك وإقليم  كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك ونيافة المطران مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون  المستشار البطريركي للسريان الارثوذكس في العراق وعضو مجلس النواب العراقي  النائب رائد اسحاق وعدد من الاباء الكهنة وهم الاب الخوري قرياقوس حنا  تراجي والاب يعقوب سعدي الشماس والاب بهنام روفائيل للو والاب مجيد عطا  الله وعدد من المسؤولين في الناحية ومجلس الناحية ومدير بلدية برطلة رئيس  مهندسين اقدم بولص يعقوب الوكيل ومسؤولو الاجهزة الامنية في المنطقة من  الشرطة والامن الوطني ووحدات حماية سهل نينوى واعضاء الهيئة العامة  والادارية للمجلس وجمع غفير من مواطني برطلة السريانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2018)




----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2018)

*أبناء شعبنا في قرية هرماشي والقرى المجاورة لها يحتفلون بشفيعهم مارابرم الناسك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 إحتفل أبناء شعبنا في قرية هرماشي والقرى  المجاورة لها بعيد شفيعها مارابرم الناسك واقام الاب ماري قداسا احتفاليا  في كنيسة قرية هرماشي بهذه المناسبة وعاونه خلال القداس عدد من الشمامسة  وجوق الكنيسة وحضره جمع غفير من المؤمنين كما حضر القداس أهالي القرى  المجاورة لخورنة القديسة تيريزا وتخلل القداس صلوات طقسية إضافة الى تقديم  عدد من التراتيل الدينية من قبل جوق الكنيسة بالمناسبة,.
 كما جرت المراسيم بأجواء ايمانية مليئة  بالصلوات والدعوات الى الله وشفيع أهل قرية هرماشي والقرى المجاورة لها  مارابرم الناسك ببقاء هذه القرية والقرى المجاورة لها صامدة بأبنائها  ومؤمنيها جميعا .






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 فبراير 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان يحتفل بقداس عيد دخول المسيح إلى الهيكل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 صباح يوم الجمعة 2 شباط 2018، احتفل غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي على مذبح كنيسة مار اغناطيوس الأنطاكي في الكرسي  البطريركي – المتحف – بيروت، بمناسبة عيد دخول الرب يسوع المسيح إلى  الهيكل.
     خلال القداس، أقام غبطته رتبة تبريك  الشموع بحسب الطقس السرياني الأنطاكي، حيث بارك غبطته الشموع المعروضة كي  تكون بركةً لآخذيها، وحفظاً لبيوت المؤمنين، وشفاءً للمرضى، وصوناً من  الشرّير.
     وفي نهاية القداس، تمّ توزيع الشموع المبارَكة على المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 فبراير 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني يستقبل وفداً من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في ألمانيا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 تاريخ 31 كانون الثاني 2018، استقبل قداسة  سيدنا البطريرك وفدًا من الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في ألمانيا، وذلك في مقر  البطريركية في باب توما بدمشق.
 ضمّ الوفد الأب بيتر فوشس والأب استيفان دريهر والأب ميكايل تورل.
 خلال الاجتماع، بحث قداسته والوفد الألماني الوضع في سوريا ونتائجه  السلبية على المواطنين، وأعمال الإغاثة التي تقوم بها البطريركية لإعانة  المتضرّرين من الأزمة.
 حضر الاجتماع الأب الربان جوزف بالي، السكرتير البطريركي ومدير دائرة الإعلام.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2018)

*الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية تشارك في  الإجتماع السنوي الـ15 للجنة الدولية الرسمية المشتركة للحوار اللاهوتي بين  الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والكنائس الأرثوذكسية الشرقية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 بتوجيه من غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار  اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، شارك الأب  حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، في الإجتماع السنوي الخامس عشر للجنة  الدولية الرسمية المشتركة للحوار اللاهوتي بين الكنيسة الكاثوليكية  والكنائس الأرثوذكسية الشرقية، وذلك كون غبطته قد عيّن الأب حبيب مراد  عضواً أصيلاً في اللجنة ممثّلاً للكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية الأنطاكية،  يخلف سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس جرجس القس موسى الذي استقال من عضوية  اللجنة بعد تعيينه زائراً رسولياً للسريان الكاثوليك في أستراليا  ونيوزيلندا.
     عُقد اجتماع اللجنة هذا العام بضيافة  كاثوليكوسية أتشميادزين وعموم الأرمن للكنيسة الأرمنية الأرثوذكسية، في  مدينة أتشميادزين المقدسة في جمهورية أرمينيا، في الفترة الممتدّة من  الإثنين 29 كانون الثاني حتى الأحد 4 شباط 2018.
     ترأس الإجتماع رئيس اللجنة نيافة  الكردينال كورت كوخ، رئيس المجلس الحبري لتعزيز الوحدة بين المسيحيين، عن  الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، ونيافة الأنبا بيشوي، مطران أبرشية دمياط وكفر الشيخ  والبراري للأقباط الأرثوذكس، عن الكنائس الأرثوذكسية الشرقية، بمشاركة  أعضاء اللجنة الذين يمثّلون الكنائس الكاثوليكية: اللاتينية، السريانية  الكاثوليكية، السريانية المارونية، الأرمنية الكاثوليكية، القبطية  الكاثوليكية، والكنائس الأرثوذكسية الشرقية: السريانية الأرثوذكسية،  القبطية الأرثوذكسية، الأرمنية الأرثوذكسية لكرسي أتشميادزين – أرمينيا  وكرسي كيليكيا، أنطلياس - لبنان، الأثيوبية الأرثوذكسية، الأريتيرية،  والملنكارية الأرثوذكسية.
     اجتمع أعضاء اللجنة في لقاءات منفصلة  لكلّ عائلة على حدى، الكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية الشرقية، ثمّ عُقدت  الإجتماعات المشتركة التي تناولت المواضيع المُدرجة على جدول أعمال  الإجتماعات لهذا العام، وهي أسرار التوبة والإعتراف (المصالحة)، الكهنوت،  ومسحة المرضى. فدرسوا مجموعة أوراق عمل وأبحاث قُدِّمت في هذا الإطار حول  ممارسة كلٍّ من هذه الأسرار في كلّ الكنائس المشاركة في اللجنة.
     وأكّد أعضاء اللجنة في اجتماعاتهم على  أنّ سرّ التوبة والإعتراف (المصالحة) هو سرّ يمارَس منذ القدم في الكنائس  الكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية الشرقية، وبموجبه يمنح الكاهن أو الأسقف المغفرة  للمؤمن عن خطاياه التي اقترفها تجاه الله والقريب، وأنّ هذا السرّ هو تجديد  لمواعيد المعمودية. أمّا بخصوص سرّ الكهنوت، فأكّد المجتمعون أنّ درجات  الكهنوت ثلاث: الشمّاس، الكاهن، والأسقف، وهي تستند إلى الكتاب المقدس  والتقليد الكنسي، وتشترك بها الكنائس الكاثوليكية والأرثوذكسية الشرقية،  وترافقها درجات صغرى وكبرى تتّسم بالخصوصية لدى كلّ كنيسة بحسب نظامها.  وبالنسبة لسرّ مسحة المرضى، فهو أيضاً مشترك بين الكنائس الكاثوليكية  والأرثوذكسية الشرقية، مع اختلاف في طريقة ممارسته بحسب الطقس الكنسي الخاص  بكلّ كنيسة، وكلّ ذلك هو مصدر غنى وتنوّع، على أنّ الجوهر الأسراري هو  واحد في كلٍّ من هذه الأسرار الثلاثة، وأنّ تعدّد التراثات وتنوُّع طرق  استعمالها هو غنى للكنيسة الجامعة.
     كما رحّب المجتمعون بنتائج زيارة  قداسة البابا فرنسيس إلى مصر في نيسان 2017 والبيان المشترك الصادر عنه وعن  قداسة البابا تواضروس الثاني، وكذلك بعقد اجتماع للجنة التنسيق للحوار  اللاهوتي بين الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والكنيسة الأرثوذكسية البيزنطية في أيلول  2017، وبالبيان الصادر عن لجنة الحوار اللاهوتي بين الكنيسة الكاثوليكية  وكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في تشرين الثاني 2017.
     وقد قرّر أعضاء اللجنة عقد اجتماعهم  السنوي القادم في روما، بضيافة المجلس الحبري لتعزيز الوحدة بين المسيحيين،  في الفترة الممتدّة من 27 كانون الثاني حتّى الأول من شباط عام 2019.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2018)

*بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية واساقفتها يلتقون البابا فرنسيس في روما*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 التقى صباح يوم الاثنين 5 شباط 2018  بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية مار لويس روفائيل ساكو مع أساقفته قداسة البابا  فرنسيس في مكتبه بالفاتيكان والاساقفة هم: توما ميرم، أنطوان اودو، رمزي  كرمو، باواي سورو، شليمون وردوني، ميخا مقدسي، ربان القس، ميشال قصارجي،  اميل نونا، بشار وردة، يوسف توما، حبيب النوفلي، سعد سيروب، فرنسيس قلابات،  عمانوئيل شليطا وباسيليوس يلدو ومعهم المونسيوران فيليب نجم وفرنسوا يكان.
     رحب بهم قداسة البابا فرنسيس وطلب ان  يطرحوا عليه ما يحملونه من أفكار واقتراحات وحتى النقد. فشكره غبطة  البطريرك ساكوعلى كل نشاطه تجاه الكنيسة والإنسان وانه فخر للكنيسة جمعاء  بروحيته النبوية وانفتاحه الابوي وتواضعه المسيحي ثم طرح ثلاثة مواضيع:
 –      إيلاء المسيحيين الشرقيين من قبل  الكرسي الرسولي عناية خاصة بسبب معاناتهم والتحديات التي يواجهونها، انهم  القطيع الصغير المحتاج الى الرعاية والدعم والتشجيع. عموما نشعر اننا  متروكون لوحدنا دون دعم كبير. وجودنا في الشرق مهدد لذا نحتاج دعماً قوياً  على عدة مستويات.
 –      البيروقراطية الرومانية متعبة. نحن  رعاة نعرف حاجات شعبنا لاسيما في مجال تاوين الليتورجيا، لكن  ثمة مماطلة  من قبل الدوائر الرومانية واحيانا ممانعة بحجة احترام التراث المشترك مع  الكنائس الارثوذكسية. بصراحة الليتورجيا ليست عملا اكاديمياً فقط ، بل هو  عمل راعوي لمساعدة الناس على الصلاة وتجسيد معانيها في حياتهم اليومية. وان  لم  نجدد  طقوسنا سوف نفقد شبابنا لانها لا تناسب عقليتهم وثقافتهم. نحن  نفهم اكثر من غيرنا انتظاراتهم وتطلعاتهم.
 –      موضوع القدس. طرح غبطته اصدار بيان  مشترك مع بطاركة الشرق بخصوص المدينة المقدسة التي تهم الجميع  مما سيدعم  الوجود المسيحي في المنطقة.
 من جانبه علق قداسة البابا على الأفكار  التي طرحها البطريرك ساكو مثمنا إياها ومشددا على مواصلة الطريق بإلحاح  وصبر. وذكر قداسته انه عرف بترشح غبطته لجائزة نوبل للسلام فتمنى له الفوز.
 بعده  تناول الكلام الاباء الأساقفة الذي  دار حول قضايا راعوية واجتماعية منها: أهمية زيارته للعراق لدعم الوجود  المسيحي الذي عانى الكثير،  وضع المسيحيين في ايران  وسوريا ونزيف الهجرة،  الوضع في لبنان وتحديات الظروف الراهنة، الوضع في مصر وتركيا،  المشاكل  الراعوية في كل من أمريكا وكندا وأستراليا تجاه الجيل الجديد والاقتناصات  والعقلية العلمانية.
 وقد أجاب قداسته بمحبة وإيجابية على كل  هذه القضايا  خاتما قوله: ان هذا اللقاء عزز الجماعية بيننا sinodaita   وصرح انه سوف يسعى لاشراك أوسع للبطاركة في حياة الكنيسة. وصلى معهم السلام  الملائكي ثم تم تبادل الهدايا. وقد استغرق اللقاء ساعة ونصف.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2018)

*وضع اللاجئين المسيحيين بالمانيا وكندا يثير القلق*






​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- بوابة الحركات الاسلامية/

 اعربت منظمات كاثوليكية عن قلقها ازاء وضع  اللاجئين المسيحيين بالمانيا وكندا  علي اثر تعرضهم لاعتداءات من اصوليين  وقالت وسائل اعلام المانية  ان  المكتب الاتحادي للشرطة الجنائية في  ألمانيا قد سجل وقوع نحو 100 اعتداء استهدف مسيحيين فى العام الماضي.وذكرت  مجموعة صحف "فونكه" الألمانية الإعلامية، والتى نقل عنها موقع ابونا  الكاثوليكي للاعلام ، استنادًا إلى بيانات المكتب، أن من بين هذه الوقائع  واقعة اشتباه في القتل وإصابات جسدية في تسع حالات، وواقعة حرق عمد.وبحسب  البيانات، فإن ربع الوقائع تتعلق باعتداءات على كنائس أو رموز مسيحية.
 وذكرت التقارير أنه تم تسجيل 14 اعتداء  على الأقل ذات دوافع معادية للمسيحيين بين طالبي لجوء ولاجئين.ووفقا  للبيانات، فإن واقعة الاشتباه في القتل حدثت في ابريل  الماضي بمنطقة برين  فى ولاية بافاريا، جنوب ألمانيا، وتنظر فيها المحكمة حاليًا.وقال وزير  الداخلية المحلي بولاية بافاريا، يواخيم هيرمان: "الاندماج في ألمانيا يعني  تقبل ثقافة القيم المسيحية الغربية دون قيد أو شرط"، مضيفا: "من يريد  العيش في ألمانيا يتعين عليه الابتعاد عن أي فكر معاد للمسيحية، وإلا فإنه  ببساطة غير مرحب به في بلدنا". مما اثار القلق 
 وفي كندا يشعر المسيحيين بحالة من  الانحياز ضدهم  وأفاد الأب نياز توما، وهو كاهن كلداني  عراقي ان جماعته  المؤلفة من المسيحيين العراقيين لن تتمكن من التقدم بطلب للحصول على المنح  بسبب السياسة المتعبة معهم معتبراً ذلك بمثابة “اضطهاد”.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2018)

*نيافة المطران د. آفاك آسادوريان يرقي الشماس رستم سفريان الى رتبة الشماس الانجيلي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 ترأس نيافة المطران د. آفاك آسادوريان  رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق قداسا في كنيسة ام النور بعنكاوا  رقى خلاله الشماس رستم سفريان الى رتبة الشماس الانجيلي وعاونه خلال القداس  القس ماسيس شاهنيان راعي كنيسة القديس نرسيس في دهوك والقس آرتون خالاتيان  راعي كنيسة الارمن في اربيل وكركوك وجوق الكنيسة الارمنية في عنكاوا .
 وحضر القداس عضو اللجنة المركزية للارمن  الارثوذكس في بغداد كيورك كادويان ورئيس لجنة سهل نينوى للارمن شانت  مراديان ومدير عام قناة عشتار الفضائية رازميك مراديان ورئيس جمعية الثقافة  الارمنية في عنكاوا وابناء طائفة الارمن الساكنون في عنكاوا، وخلال القداس  قرأ القس ماسيس رسالة بولس الرسول الى تيطس بعده تلا القس آرتون فصلا من  انجيل يوحنا المقدس .
  ثم القى نيافة المطران د. آفاك آسادوريان  موعظة تحدث خلالها عن الايمان المسيحي حاثا المؤمنين للمجيء الى الكنيسة  والاستعداد للاعتراف وتناول القربان المقدس ، واضاف نيافة المطران  آسادوريان ان القداس الذي نحتفل به اليوم هو لترقية الشماس رستم سفريان الى  رتبة الشماس الانجيلي كونه مؤهلا لهذه الرتبة ولجهوده الواضحة في خدمة  الكنيسة والرعية ليل نهار، وفي ختام القداس بارك نيافة المطران آسادوريان  الحاضرين مهنئا باسمهم الشماس الانجيلي رستم سفريان بهذه المناسبة.





















































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تستقبل مؤسسة المساء الدولية للاعلام*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 استقبل السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية وفدا مشتركا ضم السيد سلام الزبيدي رئيس مؤسسة المساء  الدولية للاعلام والسيدة سعاد يوخنا توما عضو لجنة المرأة العراقية في  الشركة العامة للنقل البري، وذلك يوم الاحد 4 شباط 2018 في مقر المديرية في  بغداد.
 قدم الوفد الزائر خلال زيارته لمقر  المديرية ولقائه كوادر الدراسة السريانية، العروض الخاصة باقامة دورات  تدريبية خارجية وباسعار تنافسية لموظفي الدولة حول تطوير المهارات  والامكانيات الادارية والفنية والتقنية للموظفين اضافة الى دورات حول  الاعلام  والقيادة والتنمية والتحكيم، بالتنسيق مع مؤسسات دولية في العديد  من البلدان، ويمنح الموظف المستفيد من الدورة شهادة دولية.
 من جانبه اشاد السيد ججو بجهود المؤسسة  الرامية لتطوير امكانات الموظفين ورفع كفاءة الاداء من خلال اقامتها  للدورات التدريبية الخارجية بعد اخذها الموافقات الاصولية من وزارة  التربية.













​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 فبراير 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك ماركوركيس الثالث صليوا يترأس قداسا في عنكاوا بمناسبة تذكار البطريرك الشهيد مار بنيامين شمعون*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اقام قداسة البطريرك ماركوركيس الثالث  صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العراق والعالم صباح يوم الاحد  الموافق الرابع من شباط الحالي وفي كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان الاشورية في  عنكاوا  أقام قداساً مهيباً بمناسبة تذكار البطريرك الشهيد ماربنيامين  شمعون  وقد عاون قداسته في القداس الاب مارتن نبيل كاهن الكنيسة وحضره  الابوان شموئيل بهرام واسحق ادونيا وعدد من الشمامسة وجوق ترانيم الكنيسة  وجمهور غفير من المؤمنين.
 وبعد الصلاة الربانية قرأ البطريرك فصلا  من الانجيل المقدس حسب البشير متى حيث يوصينا فيه السيد المسيح له المجد  على الايمان القويم والتواضع والتسامح والحكمة التي يجب توفرها لدى كل  مسيحي حقيقي خلال ممارساته اليومية مع الافراد وفي المجتمع.
 ثم قدم قداسته موعظة قيمة ذكر فيها وبصورة  موجزة السيرة الذاتية لشهيد الكنيسة والامة الآشورية البطريرك الخالد مار  بنيامين شمعون  الذي أستشهد على يد عصابة من المجرمين وسفاكي الدماء اعداء  السلام والانسانية والتعايش المشترك عام 1918 في قرية كوناشهر الإيرانية  عندما كان البطريرك الشهيد يحاول اقامة علاقات تعاون واخوة مع جيرانه  التاريخيين من اجل انقاذ شعبه الآشوري المسالم من ويلات الحروب والنكبات  ولكنه اقتبل في سبيل ذلك اكليل الشهادة وبصورة غادرة ووحشية.
 وفي ختام القداس تلا قداسة البطريرك صلاة الغفران والبركة على المؤمنين وتمنى لهم الصحة والسلامة والنجاح في حياتهم اليومية.





























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 فبراير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بالأحد الأول للصوم في الكاتدرائية ببغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو مساء 11 شباط 2018 قداس الأحد الأول من الصوم في كاتدرائية  مار يوسف – خربندة، بمشاركة الأب فراس كمال وجمع المؤمنين.
  ذكّر غبطته المؤمنين، بان زمن الصوم مهم  لمراجعة ذواتنا، خصوصاً من ناحية علاقتنا بالآخر، المحتاج، وضرورة مشاركته  بما أنعم الله علينا من خيرات.
 كما أكد على أن كل ما نوفِّره في فترة  الصوم، يمكن ان نعتبره أمانة وضعها الله بين أيدينا لمساعدة الآخرين، وكذلك  للمساهمة في احتياجات الكنيسة، على اعتبار أنها البيت الذي يجمعنا، وفيه  نتعلم ان  نحمل عبء بعضنا البعض، ونسير معاً على خطى المسيح.
 وبعد البركة الختامية تمنى غبطته للجميع  صوماً مباركاً، وشجعهم على الالتزام بالصوم هذا العام على نية السلام في  عراقنا العزيز والمنطقة بشكل عام.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 فبراير 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بقداس أحد المرفع وهو تذكار أعجوبة عرس قانا الجليل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة الحادية عشرة من صباح يوم  الأحد 11 شباط 2018، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي بمناسبة أحد  المرفع وهو تذكار أعجوبة تحويل الماء إلى خمر في عرس قانا الجليل، وذلك في  كنيسة مار اغناطيوس الأنطاكي في الكرسي البطريركي، المتحف – بيروت، يعاونه  الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.
     في موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، تحدّث  غبطته عن أولى معجزات يسوع، وهي آية تحويل الماء إلى خمر فائق الجودة في  عرس قانا الجليل، والتي رتّبتها الكنيسة يوم أحد المرفع الذي يسبق الصوم  الكبير، متأمّلاً بهذه الآية الرائعة، ومؤكّداً أنّ الرب يسوع يدعونا إلى  استقبال زمن الصوم بالفرح، للإتّحاد معه في مسيرة صومه وآلامه، والتأهُّل  للوصول إلى عيد قيامته من بين الأموات بالمجد والظفر.
     ونوّه غبطته إلى دور مريم العذراء في  هذه الآية وشفاعتها لدى ابنها الوحيد الرب يسوع ليقوم ببثّ الفرح والسعادة  في عرس قانا الجليل، سائلاً الرب يسوع بشفاعة والدته مريم أن يبارك مسيرة  الصوم ويجعلها زمن فرح رغم الصعوبات والآلام والمعاناة، لأنّنا شعبٌ  موجَّهٌ نحو القيامة والمجد والخلاص.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 فبراير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يستقبل لجنة التعليم المسيحي في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى مساء الثلاثاء 13 شباط 2018 في مقر البطريركية  في المنصور السيدات والسادة أعضاء اللجنة العليا للتعليم المسيحي في بغداد ،  إثر عودتهم من دورة التنشئة الروحية التي أعدتها اللجنة بالتنسيق مع  الهيئة الكاثوليكية للتعليم المسيحي فيالشرق الأوسط برئاسة الاب كلود ندره  لمعلمي ومعلمات التعليم المسيحي في كنائس بغداد تحت عنوان (المرشد في  التعليم المسيحي ،البعد الروحي والنفسي والتربوي:الأسس،الهوية،العلم  والخبرة) للفترة من 2 – 9 شباط  2018 في لبنان.
 استمع غبطته خلال اللقاء الى ملخص عن  الدورة المذكورة ومدى فائدتها لتطوير التعليم المسيحي في العراق ككل، وكيف  ان العراق كان سبَّاقاً في طلب تنظيم مثل هذه الدورة للعلمانيين عملاً  بتوصية البابا فرنسيس في إشراك العلمانيين بالعمل الكنسي. وشجع غبطته على  تعاون الكنائس في رفع مستوى التعليم المسيحي في العراق وتنشئة المعلمين من  خلال دورات خاصة تنظم لهذا الغرض.
 كذلك عرضت اللجنة لغبطته الخطة  السنوية لما تبقى من العام 2018 وبداية عام 2019 والتي ستقدمها اللجنة  لكافة مراحل التعليم المسيحي (الابتدائية،المتوسطة،الإعدادية) .
 كما أكد غبطته على إشراك لجان التعليم المسيحي في المحافظات الأخرى لتعم الفائدة وتزدهر الكنيسة بشبابها الصاعد الذي يمثل المستقبل.
 في الختام شكر أعضاء اللجنة غبطته على تواصله المستمر ودعمه ومساندته  لكافة أعضائها وتشجيعه للنشاطات التي تحاكي واقع كنيستنا في العراق اليوم  رغم كل الصعوبات والتحديات لان التعليم المسيحي رسالة وبشرى وعطاء .


----------



## paul iraqe (16 فبراير 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تجري مقابلات للمتقدمين للاشراف لمادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية في تربية نينوى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 قامت لجنة مخصصة من كوادر المديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية واقسامها باجراء المقابلات مع المرشحين المتقدمين  للاشراف الاختصاصي والتربوي في تربية نينوى لمادتي اللغة السريانية  والتربية الدينية المسيحية. وذلك في 14 شباط 2018 في ديوان مديرية الاشراف  الاختصاصي التابع للمديرية العامة لتربية نينوى، بحضور السيد حسين هندي  حسين مدير الاشراف التربوي في وزارة التربية.
 اللجنة تراسها الدكتورة نضال متي معاون  المدير العام للدراسة السريانية، وضمت في عضويتها السيد سمير يوخنا كوركيس  مدير قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية نينوى، والسيد عصام ميخا باهي المشرف  الاختصاصي التربوي للغة السريانية في ممثلية وزارة التربية في اربيل.
 يشار الى ان المتقدمين للاشراف الاختصاصي  والتربوي في تربية نينوى لمادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية  كانوا قد اجتازوا الامتحان الالكتروني يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 13 شباط 2018  بنجاح.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 فبراير 2018)

*جمعية خيرية كاثوليكية: اعادة بناء 2000 منزل للمسيحيين العائدين إلى العراق*





​ 
  عشتارتيفي كوم- thetablet.co.uk/

 13 شباط 2018
 ترجمة: عشتارتيفي كوم

 ستنفق الجمعية الخيرية الكاثوليكية، عون  الكنيسة المتألمة (ACN)، 3.6 مليون جنيه استرليني في إعادة بناء 2000 منزل  للمسيحيين في العراق.
 وستدعم الجمعية مشاريع تجديد 2000 منزل في سهل نينوى (1500  في قره قوش و 500 في برطلي وبعشيقة وبحزاني).
 وقال الأب أندريه هاليمبا (Andrzej  Halemba )، رئيس الجمعية في الشرق الأوسط، إنه يشعر بالتشجيع لأن ما يصل  إلى 35% من المسيحيين العراقيين قد عادوا بالفعل إلى ديارهم.
 وقال: "عاد أكثر من 30 ألف مسيحي في هذه الأثناء إلى حيث كانوا يعيشون قبل غزو الجماعات الإرهابية لمناطقهم.
 واضاف "لكن اوضاعهم ليست سهلة".
 وقال الأب هاليمبا أن المسيحيين يواجهون ارتفاع تكاليف التدفئة والكهرباء بسبب فصل الشتاء الشديد البرودة.
 وأضاف أنه على الرغم من هزيمة داعش في المنطقة، ألا أن أفكارهم المتطرفة متجذرة في بعض من قطاعات المجتمع.
 وتشرف لجنة إعادة الإعمار في نينوى (NRC)  على إعادة البناء، التي شكلتها الكنائس الكلدانية والسريانية الأرثوذكسية  والسريانية الكاثوليكية.
 ومنذ أواخر آذار / مارس 2017، أعادت اللجنة إعادة بناء ما يقرب من 3000 منزل - مع تقديم الدعم لتجديد 784 منزلا.
 وقال الأب هاليمبا: "سيكون من الممكن  تحقيق الهدف الأكبر - ألا وهو اعادة اعمار 6000 منزل - إذا قدمنا مساعدات  ملموسة و بالتعاون مع جهات اخرى.
 واضاف "ان ذلك سيسمح على الاقل لكل شخص نازح من المسيحيين بالعودة لمنطقته التي هُجّر منها".


​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 فبراير 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل برتبة الشوبقونو (المسامحة) يوم الإثنين بدء الصوم الكبير*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 صباح يوم الإثنين 12  شباط 2018، احتفل  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، برتبة الشوبقونو (المسامحة) بمناسبة يوم إثنين  المسامحة وهو بدء الصوم الكبير، وذلك في كنيسة مار اغناطيوس الأنطاكي في  الكرسي البطريركي، المتحف – بيروت.
     شارك في الرتبة سيادة المطران مار  يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية، والمونسنيور  أفرام سمعان كاهن رعية القدس في الأراضي المقدسة، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ  البطريركية، والراهبات الأفراميات، وجمع من المؤمنين.
     خلال الرتبة التي يمتاز بها الطقس  السرياني الأنطاكي، وبها يتمّ الإستعداد للبدء بالصوم بروح المحبّة  والغفران والمصالحة، وجّه غبطته الحاضرين بكلمة روحية إلى عيش روح المحبّة  والتحلّي بالتواضع وتبادُل الغفران والمسامحة ومصالحة بعضهم البعض، فينالوا  المغفرة من الرب.
     وجثا غبطته أمام المذبح ثلاث مرّات  سائلاً الحاضرين المصالحة والمسالمة بالمحبّة والصفح الكامل لنيل رضى الرب.  ثمّ بارك غبطته الزيت ودهن به جباه جميع الحاضرين.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 فبراير 2018)

*المسيحيّون يدعون البلدان الأوروبيّة للمساهمة في إعادة إعمار مناطقهم*







   رئيس أساقفة الكنيسة الكلدانية في أربيل سيادة المطران بشار وردة. صورة ارشيفية​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- صوت العراق/

 في كلمة له ألقاها بجامعة جورج تاون في  الولايات المتحدة هذا الاسبوع حول أوضاع المسيحيين والاقليات العرقية في  العراق، قال رئيس أساقفة الكنيسة الكلدانية في أربيل المطران بشار وردة،  انه ” من دون وضع حد للعنف والاضطهاد فلن يكون هناك مستقبل للتعددية  الدينية في العراق او أي مكان آخر في الشرق الاوسط”.
 وتحدث مطران الكنيسة الكلدانية عن وضع  المسيحيين حالياً في العراق وما ينبغي على المسلمين والقادة الغربيين أن  يفعلوه من أجل المساعدة في حماية الاقليات الدينية وإعادة بناء مجتمعاتهم.
 وأضاف وردة خلال كلمة له في مركز بيركلي  لشؤون الدين والسلم في العالم في جامعة جورج تاون “نحن المسيحيين الذين  عانينا الاضطهاد بصبر وإيمان على مدى 1400 عاماً، نواجه الآن صراعاً  وجودياً. من المحتمل انه الصراع الاخير الذي سنواجهه في العراق”.
 وبعد هجر تنظيم داعش أكثر من 125.000 مسيحي، قال وردة: ما تزال هناك بذرة إيمان لديهم لا تدعهم يغادرون أرض أجدادهم بسهول نينوى.
 ومضى المطران وردة بقوله “خلال ليلة واحدة  سلب تنظيم داعش كل شيء من المسيحيين تاركهم من دون مأوى ولا ملاذ ولا عمل  ولا ممتلكات و من دون أديرة وكنائس.. وأصبحوا غير قادرين على المساهمة في  أي عمل يوفر كرامة لحياتهم، مع تحرير الأراضي مانزال هناك معاقبون ومتضررون  ولكن باقون”.
 وقال رئيس أساقفة أربيل في كلمته “لم يبق  من أعدادنا إلّا القليل، البعض يقدرهم بحدود 200.000 مسيحي أو أقل في عموم  العراق ومع قلة عددنا فإن عدد القساوسة أقل بكثير”.
 ودعا وردة القادة المسلمين للإقرار بأنه يجب أن يكون هناك تغيير في طريقة التعامل لحماية الاقليات الدينية.
 وقال المطران وردة “ليس أمراً كافياً أن  تقولوا بأن داعش لايمثل الإسلام، نحن نريد أكثر من ذلك، أريد أن أشجع  البلدان الإسلامية على أن تأتي وتتقدم خطوة الى الأمام بالمساعدة في إعادة  بناء القرى المسيحية وقرى الإيزيديين ليكون مؤشراً على تضامنهم معنا”.
 ودعا المطران العراقي، الى ترسيخ مبادئ  الثقة والاحترام في تبادل حوار الاديان بين المسيحيين والمسلمين، مشيراً  الى انه إذا استمر هذا العداء للمسيحيين فلن يكون هناك مستقبل للمسيحيين في  الشرق الاوسط.
 ويعمل وردة لتحقيق حلول راسخة مستديمة  لإعادة بناء ولمّ شتات طائفته في شمال العراق. ويرى أملاً في جامعة أربيل  الكاثوليكية التي افتتحت حديثاً بمساعدة من الكنيسة الإيطالية.
 وقال وردة “نحن مستعدون لفتح باب مدارسنا  ومراكزنا الدراسية أمام الجميع حتى إلى الذين عذبونا ليكون أساساً للتفاهم  والاحترام المتبادل بيننا”، مشيرا إلى أنّ طلاباً مسيحيين ومسلمين يدرسون  معاً في جامعة أربيل الكاثوليكية ،ويوجد الآن 82 طالباً يدرسون في أقسام  علمية وإنسانية متعددة ، مثل الاقتصاد والقانون والأدب الإنكليزي وغيرها،  ومستقبلا ستستضيف الجامعة ما يقارب 700 طالب.
 وبخصوص الازمة التي تواجه الاقليات  المسيحية في العراق قال وردة انه على المسيحيين أن لا يبقوا سلبيين في  نشاطهم ويدعون بأفواههم للافضل فقط.. لديهم دور أساسي يفعلونه في المجتمع.
 وقال وردة إن المسيحيين في العراق يدعون  الجهات السياسية والدينية في البلدان الاوروبية الى أن يمدوهم بالمساعدات  والإسناد المادي والمعنوي وهم يعيدون بناء أماكنهم وإنهم ينتظرون الجواب  منهم.

 عن:وكالة CNA للكاثوليك


​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 فبراير 2018)

*وزيرة الإسكان والاعمار د. آن نافع تزور مقر البطريركية الكلدانية*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زارت مساء الأربعاء 21 شباط 2018 معالي  وزيرة الاعمار والإسكان الدكتورة آن نافع مقر البطريركية بالمنصور وقد  استقبلها غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى .
 دار الحديث عن وضع المسيحيين ومسار  الانتخابات خصوصا "الكوتا" بالنسبة للمسيحيين. وعبر غبطته عن اسفه لعدم  تمكن المسيحيين من تشكيل قائمة موحدة.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي والدكتورة اخلاص مقدسي، امينة سر البطريركية.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يتفقد مقبرة  الكلدان الكبرى في خان بني سعد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/

 تفقد صباح يوم السبت 24 شباط 2018 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو مقبرة الكلدان الكبرى الواقعة على  طريق بعقوبة، ورافقه سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو المعاون البطريركي  والسيد صباح عبدال، مسؤول الجمعية الخيرية الكلدانية في بغداد.
 مساحة المقبرة 70 دونما، والمدافن  موزعة:  لحود ومجرات وسراديب. ولم تحصل اية صيانة جدية منذ 2003 بسبب تردي الواقع  الأمني وتجاوزات أهالي المنطقة، لذا وضع المقبرة غير لائق. المجرات من  دون  غطاء وبعض السراديب هدمتها القوات الامريكية بحثا عن مخازن أسلحة.
 اوعز غبطته بوضع غطاء على المجرات  المفتوحة، وردم السراديب المخسوفة ووضع شاهد (حجر) عليها يحمل اسم مالكها،  كما اوعز بصيانة قبور الكهنة وقدم عشرة الاف يورو لهذه العملية.
 البطريركية عاجزة عن صيانة الاف القبور،  فليس لها المال الكافي، خصوصا انها ملزمة بصيانة عدة كنائس تدهور بناؤها،  واوقافها غير كافية لتسد رواتب العاملين وصيانة الكنائس ومساعدة المحتاجين  في ظل الوضع الاقتصادي السيء، وان معظم الأثرياء غادروا البلد، لذا توجه  البطريركية نداء الى أصحاب القبور بالاهتمام  بقبور أهلهم وصيانتها  دورياً بالتنسيق مع الجمعية الخيرية الكلدانية.
 للجمعية سيارة موتى جديدة وبلغ عدد المتوفين 101  للعام 2017.
 اما مقبرة الباب الشرقي  فيقوم ديوان وقف  الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية بتنظيفها من الاحراش  والمهملات. وبهذه المناسبة نقدم لهم شكرنا العميق.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2018)

*ساركيسيان: الجالية الأرمنية بلبنان هي النبض للأرمن بجميع أنحاء العالم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/
 اعتبر الرئيس الأرميني سيرج ساركيسيان  في كلمة له خلال العشاء الرسمي الذي اقامه على شرف رئيس الجمهورية  اللبنانية ميشال عون والوفد المرافق “انها ليست صدفة، أن مصير الشعبين  اللبناني والأرمني متشابك بنسيج تاريخ مشترك، وصعوبات تغلبنا عليها معا  بإلفة روحية وثقافية”، مشيراً إلى أن “هذا يجعلني أفتخر بأن ابناء أمّتي  تمكنوا من اثبات وجودهم بشكل جيد كمواطنين لبنانيين جديرين”.
 ورأى أن “الجالية الأرمنية في لبنان ليست  حلقة وصل متينة في علاقاتنا الثنائية فحسب، بل هي بمثابة النبض الروحي  والثقافي والتعليمي للأرمن في جميع أنحاء العالم”، معرباً عن “امتنانه  للبنان الشقيق لوقفته بجانبنا في اللحظات المأساوية من تاريخنا واحتضان  ابناء الأمة الأرمنية الذين نجوا من الإبادة الجماعية”.
 وكان الرئيس اللبناني ميشال عون زار أرمينيا يومي 22-23 فبراير/شباط الحالي بدعوة رسمية وجهت له من نظيره الأرمني سيرج ساركيسيان.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2018)

*الكنيسة الكاثوليكية تحيي ذكرى رحيل المطران الشهيد فرج رحو شيخ شهداء كنيسة العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 تحتفل الكنيسة القبطية الكاثوليكية،  بالذكرى العاشرة لاستشهاد المطران الشهيد فرج رحو، شيخ شهداء كنيسة العراق،  الذي استشهد دفاعًا عن إيمانه.

 وبحسب موقع أبونا الكاثوليكى،  بالأردن، فإن المطران استشهد لحبه لأرض العراق التي أنجبت الكثير من  الشهداء المسيحيين، الذين ضحوا بأرواحهم ودمائهم من أجل شعبهم، الذي هجر  وشرد وهمش بسبب الهجمة البربرية التي قادها نفر من القتلة والمجرمين، حيث  أرادوا إنهاء الوجود المسيحي في العراق بلد الإيمان والكنائس والأديرة.

 وقال الموقع، إن المطران الجليل فرج رحو والأباء الكهنة من رفاقه وشمامسته  استشهدوا وقبلهم الأب رغيد في الموصل، أم الربيعين، تلك المدينة التي  احبها «المطران» ورفض الخروج منها لإيمانه الكبير بإنها أرض الأجداد، ورغم  كل التهديدات والانذارات والتبليغات بترك مدينته، حيث فضل الاستشهاد على أن  يترك أبنائه وشعبه وحيدين في ظل مجتمع سيطرت عليه القوى الإرهابية.

 وأضاف الموقع أنه تمر هذه الأيام ذكراه التي لن تمحوها السنين والتي تأصلت  بما حدث لمسيحيي الموصل وقرى سهل نينوى من تهجير وتدمير، تمر هذه الذكرى  والجميع يتطلع الى معاقبة المجرمين لهذه الجريمة البشعة التي راح ضحيتها  «المطران الشهيد فرج رحو»، ورفاقه الشمامسة، والأب رغيد، ورغم المتابعات  الشخصية وبمساعدة الخيريين من بعض من الاخوة اعضاء البرلمان العراقي وكذلك  رئاسة الوقف المسيحي التي حاولت وبكل الوسائل دعم قضية اظهار الحق بالدفاع  عن حقوق الشهداء.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2018)

*منظمة سورايا تحتفي بطاقات غنائية شابة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 شهدت قاعة الجامعة الكاثوليكية في أربيل  أمسية غنائية أقامتها منظمة سورايا للثقافة والاعلام لعدد من طلبة قسم  الموسيقى في معهد الفنون الجميلة في أربيل وباشراف (دلدار وريا أحمد) أستاذ  الفنون الموسيقية في المعهد المذكور، وبمشاركة الطلبة .
 (بيرتا نوزاد بولص  وريفانا متي و نجاة  إبراهيم) وحضر الحفل مدير ناحية عنكاوا ورئيس الهيئة المستقلة لحقوق  الانسان  وعوائل وأقارب الطلبة المشاركين في الأمسية إضافة الى عدد من  المتذوقين للفن والموسيقى، وقد قدمت خلال الامسية مجموعة من الأغاني  باللغتين الكوردية والعربية وانتهى الحفل بأغنية ثنائية قدمتها عريفة الحفل  فيان جلال مع بيرتا نوزاد نالت اعجاب الحضور .


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مارس 2018)

*مساهمة الدين المسيحي في مكافحة العنف.. كلمة البطريرك الراعي في المؤتمر الدولي الثاني للحوار بين أتباع الأديان والثقافات*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 فيما يلي الكلمة التي ألقاها البطريرك  الماروني الكاردينال بشاره بطرس الراعي، تحت عنوان: "مساهمة الدين المسيحي  في مكافحة العنف، من أجل تعزيز الحوار والعيش المشترك"، وذلك في المؤتمر  الدولي الثاني لمركز الملك عبدالله بن عبد العزيز العالمي للحوار بين أتباع  الأديان والثقافات، في العاصمة النساوية فيينا:
 يؤكّد الإيمان المسيحي أنّ العنف باسم  الله، أو باسم الدّين، انحراف عقائدي حقيقي، منافٍ لتعليم الإنجيل. فالربّ  يسوع المسيح ترك لنا مثالًا في آلامه وموته لفداء الجنس البشري. فهو، على  ما كتب بطرس الرّسول، "كان يُشتَم ولا يردّ الشّتم، ويتألّم ولا يهدّد، بل  يسلّم نفسه لله الذي يحكم بالعدل" (1بطرس 2: 23). لقد قاسى شخصيًّا العنف  البشري لكي ينتصر عليه، وبادل العنف بغفران حبّه الفادي. وهكذا دمّر العنف  الدّيني من جذوره بقوّة المحبّة. من هذا المنطلق، ليس من مبرِّر للعنف، لا  من أجل الإنتقام لحقوق الله، ولا لإنقاذ البشر رغمًا عنهم، لأنّ الحقيقة لا  تفرض نفسها إلّا بقوّة الحقيقة ذاتها التي تنساب إلى العقل بفاعلية ولطف.
 وبذلك أعطى السيد المسيح أمثولة مثلّثة:  أن يتبع المسيحيّون خطى سيّدهم بنشر ثقافة الغفران والسلام بوجه العنف؛ أن  يدركوا أنّ طريق القيامة بالمسيح يمرّ عبر الغفران المُعاش بإيمان شجاع  وصامد، لا بالخنوع والضعف؛ أن يلتزموا برسالة المصالحة التي سلّمها السيّد  المسيح للكنيسة، كي تساعد المؤمنين على تحقيق الاتّحاد بالله، وتوطيد  الوحدة فيما بينهم.
 لقد مرّت المسيحيّة بأوقات عديدة من عدم  التّماسك وعدم الإخلاص لهذا التّعليم الإنجيلي وللرسالة، بسبب استغلال  الدين المسيحي لأغراض غريبة عنه، فكان يُساء استخدامه في العنف السّياسي.  هذا كان يحصل عندما كانت المسيحيّة دينًا ودولة غير منفصلَين. ولكنها عندما  فصلت الدين عن الدّولة، عملًا بقول السيّد المسيح: "أعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر،  وما لله لله" (مر12: 17)، توقّف ارتكاب العنف باسم الدين المسيحي.
 رُبَّ معترض يقول أنّ العلاقة بين الله  والعنف نجدها واضحة تمامًا في الكتاب المقدّس بعهده القديم، الذي تعترف به  المسيحيّة ولا تفصله عن العهد الجديد.
 صحيح هذا الإعتراض. فالرّباط بين العهدَين  رباط عضوي، بحيث أنّ "العهد القديم ينكشف في العهد الجديد، والعهد الجديد  مختبئ في القديم". ولكن يجب تفسير هذه الصفحات المظلمة في تاريخ الخلاص،  التي نجدها في نصوص العهد القديم. نقرأ في مطلع الرسالة إلى العبرانيّين:  "كلّم الله آباءنا من قديم الزّمان بلسان الأنبياء مرّاتٍ كثيرة، وبأنواعٍ  شتّى. لكنّه في هذه الأيّام الأخيرة كلّمنا بابنه الذي جعله وارثًا لكلّ  شيء، وبه خلق العالم. هو بهاء مجد الله وصورة جوهره وضابط الكلّ بقوّة  كلمته" (عبرا 1: 1-3).
 هذا يعني أنّ الإستماع إلى كلام الله، في  تاريخ الشعب القديم، السابق للمسيح، تطلَّب تنشئة بطيئة. هذا الشعب عاش في  بيئات لوّثت التديّن بآثار صراعات الديانات المجاورة. فكان لا بدّ من خلال  كلام الأنبياء أن يسير الشّعب في عمليّة نضج بطيئة، حتى وصل النضج إلى  جديده الكامل بشخص يسوع المسيح وبالثقافة المسيحانية التي أطلقها، وسلّمها  لكنيسته كي تنشرها بين الشعوب.
 لم تقبل المسيحيّة يومًا برفض أسفار العهد  القديم المقدّسة، ولم تعتبر أبدًا أنّ "إله" ذلك الوحي القديم مناقضٌ لوحي  يسوع المسيح. فلا يمكن أن يتأسّس الجديد المسيحي على إنكار ما سبق.
 نحن في زمن يُمارَس فيه العنف باسم الله  والدّين، بينما الله والدّين يحرّمانه، لأنّه يشوّه وجهَيهما. ولكن سادت  الفكرة المسبقة، التي تنتشر "كثقافة" لعالم اليوم، وهي أنّ الديانات  التوحيديّة تشكّل بطبيعتها عامل انقسام بين البشر. فكانت المناداة بحلّ  وحيد قادر على وضع حدّ للعنف، وعلى ضمان السلام، هو علمنة المجتمع.  فاعتبروا أنه يوجد في الديانات التوحيديّة إله واحد هو بطبيعته غيور، لا  يقبل بأيّ إله آخر إلى جانبه، في حين أنّ الآلهة الوثنيّة، بحكم طبيعتها،  متسامحة، وتقبل بالتنوّع (المفكِّر الألماني شوبنهاور). فكان الاقتراح  البديل عن الديانات التوحيدية تعدّد الآلهة كدين أكثر ملاءمة للتعدّدية  والتسامح اللَّذين هما من سمات المجتمع المدني. تجدر الإشارة إلى أن خلفيّة  هذا الموقف السلبي تتمثّل في تيّار النسبية المتناغم مع متطلّبات  الديموقراطيّة الليبراليّة، إذ يعتبر أن أي سلوك يشير إلى حقيقة متسامية  شاملة ومطلقة، كأيّ دين توحيدي، إنّما يشكّل تهديدًا للسلم الأهلي.
 ولكن، يذكّرنا التاريخ بالعنف الذي مارسته  المملكة الهلّينية السلوفية الوثنية على المكابيين، وبالاضطهاد العنيف  الذي مارسته الأمبراطورية الرومانية الوثنية على المسيحيين طيلة القرون  الثلاثة الأول من تاريخ المسيحيّة. وما القول اليوم عن "الوثنية" الجديدة  التي "تؤلّه" الفرد والأنظمة!
 وفي هذا الزمن أيضًا، ينتشر العنف السياسي  الذي تحرّكه العلمنة والإلحاد والمطامع السياسية والاستراتيجيات  الاقتصادية. وهو عنف ظاهر في افتعال الحروب، ووأد نارها، وتوزيع أسلحتها،  واستخدام منظّمات إرهابيّة ومرتزقة، كما شهدنا ومازلنا في الحروب التي  دمّرت بلدانًا من بلداننا الشَّرق أوسطيّة.
 إنّها الفرصة المناسبة للجميع، المعروفة  بلفظة Kairos، وهي "فرصة حقيقية للروح" الذي يعطي الرّجاء للشعوب، ويفتح  أمامهم مستقبلًا أفضل. هذا المستقبل يبنيه الإيمان المسيحي على حقائقه  الثلاث الأساسية: وحدانية الله وثالوثيته: الآب والابن والروح القدس؛ تجسّد  الابن يسوع المسيح وآلامه وموته لفداء البشر وتبريرهم؛ وحلول الروح القدس  الذي يقود إلى معرفة الحقيقة كلّها.
 في ضوء هذه الفرصة طوت الكنيسة صفحة العنف  الديني، وزرعت في حقل العالم بذرة قادرة على إنتاج ثمار نبذ العنف باسم  الله أو الدين، في عصرنا الذي ينشر الكراهية والعرقية السياسية وفوبيا  الإسلام.
 "فرصة الروح" هي أيضًا للدين الإسلامي  الذي شوّهت صورته وجوهره المنظمات الإرهابية ببمارستها العنف وزرع الرعب  باسم الله وباسم الإسلام.
 أدرك المسلمون "فرصة الروح" هذه بالنسبة  إليهم، فأعلنوا أنّ الإسلام براء من الذين يمارسون العنف والإرهاب باسم  الله والدين الإسلامي.
 ففي "إعلان مراكش لحقوق الأقليات الدينية  في العالم الإسلامي"، الذي صدر في 27 يناير 2016، في ختام اجتماع حوالي 300  شخصيّة من علماء المسلمين، من أكثر من 120 بلدًا، بمناسبة مرور 1400 سنة  على"صحيفة المدينة"، اعتبر المجتمعون أنّ "الجرائم التي تُرتكب باسم  الإسلام وشريعته بحقّ الأقلّيات الدّينيّة، تقتيلًا واستعبادًا وتهجيرًا  وترويعًا وامتهانًا للكرامة، إنّما هي افتراء على الباري جُلَّ وعلا، وعلى  رسول الرّحمة، وافتئات على أكثر من مليار من البشر؛ وتعرّض دينهم وسمعتهم  للوصم والتّشويه، وأصبحوا عُرضة لسهام الإشمئزاز والنفور والكراهيّة، مع  أنّهم لم ينجوا ولم يسلموا من ويلاتها" (المقدّمة)
 وفي "إعلان الأزهر للمواطنة والعيش  المشترك" الصادر في 2 مارس 2017 عن مؤتمر الأزهر الدّولي، نقرأ: "نظرًا  لِما استشرى في العقود الأخيرة من ظواهر التطرّف والعنف والإرهاب التي  يتمسّح القائمون بها بالدّين، وما يتعرّض له أبناء الدّيانات والثّقافات  الأخرى في مجتمعاتنا من ضغوط وتخويف وتهجير وملاحقات واختطاف، فإنّ  المجتمعين من المسيحيّين والمسلمين يعلنون أنّ الاديان كلّها براءٌ من  الإرهاب بشتّى صوره، وهم يدينونه أشدّ الإدانة، ويستنكرونه أشدّ  الإستنكار... ويرون أنّ محاكمة الإسلام بسبب التصرّفات الإجراميّة لبعض  المنتسبين إليه إنما تفتح الباب على مصراعَيه لوصف الأديان كلّها بصفة  الإرهاب؛ ممّا يبرّر لغُلاة الحداثيّين مقولتهم في ضرورة التّخلّص من  الأديان بذريعة استقرار المجتمعات" (الإعلان، ثالثًا).
 واليوم، إذ يعتزم هذا المؤتمر الدّولي  الذي يجمعنا إصدار "المنصّة الإقليميّة للحوار والتّعاون بين القيادات  والمؤسّسات الدينيّة في العالم العربي"، نرانا مجدّدًا أمام "فرصة الروح".  ففي طليعة حيثيّات الوثيقة التّأسيسيّة "الوعي بأنّ الأحداث المؤلمة التي  يمرّ بها العالم العربي منذ عقدَين أدّت إلى تهديد حقيقي لتنوّع النسيج  الإجتماعي، بالإضافة إلى كونها تشكّل خطرًا حقيقيًّا للتعايش السّلمي  والتماسك بين المكوّنات الدينيّة في المنطقة. ثمّ العزم بمشيئة الله أن  نبذل ما بوسعنا لتجنيب شعوب المنطقة ويلات الحرب والتّطرّف والعنف، خاصّة  باسم الدين، وغرس قيم الحوار والتّعايش السّلمي والمواطنة المشتركة".
 فيما نتمنّى النجاح الكامل لهذا المؤتمر،  ولثماره الظاهرة في "المنصّة الإقليمية للحوار" التي ستُقرّر فيه، نشكر  الله على "فرصة الروح" هذه، آملين أن يوضع حدٌّ نهائي للعنف باسم الله  والدين، حفاظًا على قدسيّة الله الفائقة، وعلى كرامة الأديان وقدسية  تعاليمها.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مارس 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تستقبل وفد تربوي مشترك في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 استقبل السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية وفدا مشتركا، ضم الدكتور محمد جعفر عميد كلية التربية  المفتوحة التابعة لوزارة التربية، والسيد علي الخزرجي معاون مدير عام  الشؤون الادارية في الجهاز التنفيذي لمحو الامية، والدكتور مثال العزاوي  مدير قسم المناهج في الجهاز التنفيذي، وذلك في مقر المديرية العامة في  بغداد، يوم الثلاثاء 27 شباط 2018 . كما حضر اللقاء الدكتورة نضال متي  معاون المدير العام للدراسة السريانية.
 جرى النقاش خلال اللقاء الى افتتاح القسم  السرياني في كلية التربية المفتوحة وحول الاستعدادت لتهيئة الكادر التدريسي  للقسم من الكفاءات واعتماد المناهج المقررة في كلية اللغات لجامعة بغداد  وكلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت.
 كما جرى الحديث ايضا حول تاليف وترجمة  المناهج لتدريسها في مشروع محو الامية للغة السريانية ، اضافة الى البحث في  الاليات وسبل التعاون المشترك بين المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية مع  هذه المؤسسات التربوية.










​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مارس 2018)

*العيادة الطبية المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري تقدم خدماتها في قرية بندوايا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 25/2/2018 ، قامت العيادة الطبية  المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري بزيارة قرية  بندوايا وقاموا بفحص 44 من المرضى من العوائل النازحة من الموصل وتم  إعطائهم العلاج اللازم.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يُصدر كتاباً جديداً*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 راجع غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى سلسلة مواعظ السنة الطقسيّة الكلدانيّة  2016-2017، التي نُشرت تِباعا على موقع البطريركية. وحاولَ جاهداً ان يربط  الإنجيل الذي يُقرأ على مدار السنة بحياة المؤمنين وظروفِهم لينعكس كلام  الله على وجودهم.
 وإذ يُقدِّم لنا هذه التأملات بفرح كبير يأمل أن تؤدي دورها في تعميق الإيمان والرجاء في نفوسنا جميعاً.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يشارك في قداس ختام "سنة الشهادة والشهداء" في الكنيسة المارونية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة الخامسة من مساء يوم السبت  3 آذار2018، شارك غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان  بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، في قداس ختام "سنة الشهادة والشهداء"  في الكنيسة المارونية، والذي ترأسه صاحب الغبطة والنيافة الكردينال مار  بشارة بطرس الراعي بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للموارنة، وذلك في كنيسة  القيامة في الصرح البطريركي الماروني - بكركي.
     شارك في القداس عدد من أصحاب السيادة  المطارنة ممثّلين بطاركة الكنائس الكاثوليكية، والقائم بأعمال السفارة  البابوية في لبنان المونسنيور إيفان سانتوس، وعدد من المطارنة والإكليروس  والمؤمنين. وقد رافق غبطةَ أبينا البطريرك الأبُ حبيب مراد أمين سرّ  البطريركية.
     وألقى البطريرك الراعي موعظة بعنوان:  "سيكون لكم في العالم ضيق، لكن ثقوا أنا غلبتُ العالم"، تحدّث فيها عن  أهمية الشهادة في حياة الكنيسة المارونية وتأثيرها المحوري في نموّ الكنيسة  وانتشارها، إذ أضحى "دم الشهداء بذار المسيحيين"، وهم قائمون حول عرش  الحمل وقد غسلوا حُللهم وبيّضوها بدمه، "وهو الذي يهديهم إلى ينابيع ماء  الحياة" (رؤيا 7: 14-17).


​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تقيم ورشة عمل حول التنمية البشرية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 اقامت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  وبالتعاون مع مؤسسة المساء الدولية للاعلام، ورشة عمل حول التنمية البشرية  وتطوير القدرات ، وذلك يوم الاربعاء 28 شباط 2018 ، على قاعة الجهاز  التنفيذي لمحو الامية في المجمع التربوي الكائن في منطقة الاعظمية في  بغداد، بحضور السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية والسيد  جتين عبد الكريم المدير العام للدراسة التركمانية.
 هذا وشارك في حضور الورشة الدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير العام اضافة الى عدد من كوادر وملاكات المديريتين السريانية والتركمانية.
 قدم المحاضرة في ورشة العمل المدرب الدولي  ماجد جواد الامير، وشملت الورشة عدة محاور حول التنمية البشرية وتطوير  القدرات الادارية والتوظيفات الاعلامية للمؤسسات الحكومية وشريحة العلاقات  الخاصة وشريحة فن التفاوض.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يرسم شماساً انجيلياً وشمامسة رسائليين في كنيسة مار توما في النعيرية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 إكتظت كنيسة مار توما في بغداد الجديدة /  النعيرية عصر يوم الاحد بالمؤمنين إحتفالاً بالقداس 4 آذار 2018، الذي سبقه  الإحتفال بمراسيم الرسامة الإنجيلية للشماس غسان داؤود منصور البوتاني،  وهو من مواليد بغداد 1973، متزوج وله إبنتان، وحاصل على دبلوم فني من قسم  الكهرباء، خريج معهد التثقيف المسيحي 1996، خريج الدورة اللاهوتية عند  الآباء الدومنيكان 1997.
 كما رسم غبطته كوكبة من الشمامسة  الرسائليين وبعدها أكمل القداس الإلهي بمشاركة سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس  يلدو، المعاون البطريركي، والأب أداي (بهجت) راعي الكنيسة والأب منهل سلوم،  والأب سايمون من جماعة الموعوظين.
 عبَّر غبطته عن فرحته بمن يتقدمون لخدمة  الكنيسة، التي هي الجماعة، وتمنى ان يشجع هذا الاحتفال شبابنا وشاباتنا  للانضمام الى الكنيسة وإكتشاف دعوتهم. كما أثنى على الشماس غسان كونه متزوج  ومثلما نجح في عائلته الصغيرة سيكون قادراً على النجاح مع عائلته الكبيرة.  وسنحتفل قريباً إنشالله بسيامته الكهنوتية.
 وفي النهاية حثَّ غبطته الحضورعلى تحديث البطاقات الإنتخابية، وأكد على ضرورة الاشتراك بالإنتخابات كواجب ديني ووطني وإنساني.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2018)

*نشاطات منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 إغتيال المواطن المسيحي ( سامر صلاح الدين يونس ) امام بيته في حي النعيرية / بغداد
 منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تدين هذا  الفعل الاجرامي وتناشد الجهات الامنية بتكثيف جهودها من اجل القاء القبض  على الجناة لينالوا قصاصهم العادل
 تم اغتيال المواطن المسيحي (سامر صلاح  الدين يونس ) صباح يوم الاحد ظ¢ظ¥ شباط ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ في منطقة النعيرية في بغداد على  يد مجهولين، فقد اطلق مسلحون وابلا من الرصاص على الشاب أمام منزله اثناء  توجهه إلى العمل مما أدى الى مقتله في الحال، والمغدور سامر متزوج وله  طفلان وصاحب محل لبيع الاصباغ في سوق الشورجة وسط بغداد .
 ان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان إذ تدين  هذا الفعل الاجرامي البشع، فأنها تناشد الجهات الامنية بتكثيف الجهود من  اجل القاء القبض على الجناة وتقديمهم الى القضاء لينالوا القصاص العادل  مقابل ما أقترفوه من جريمة بحق هذا المواطن العراقي.
 ==================
 في دراسة لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان : الفقرعراقيا في صفوف النساء اشد واوسع مقارنة بالرجال.
 لا توجد استقلالية اقتصادية للاغلبيه العظمى من النساء العراقيات.
 فرص حصول النساء على عمل ووظائف اقل بكثير من فرص الرجال
 التهجير والنزوح بسبب الارهاب والعنف المسلح وظواهر العنوسة والترمل والطلاق من الاسباب المؤدية الى فقر المرأة.
 الفقر الاقتصادي والعقلية الذكورية  بالدرجة الاولى من الاسباب المباشرة في تعرض حقوق المرأة العراقية للانتهاك  واستلاب حريتها واستعبادها.
 كشفت دراسة لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  هي قيد الاعداد الان عن مؤشرات الفقر في العراق ان المرأة العراقية تتصدر  قائمه المواطنين الاكثر فقرا وعوزا اذا اخذنا بعين المقارنة اوضاعها  الاقتصادية مع الاوضاع الاقتصادية للرجال.
 وجاء في الدراسة التي من المنتظر ان تصدر في الاسبوع الاول من شهر نيسان عام 2018 ان اسباب ذلك تعود الى ما يأتي:
 اولا: لا توجد استقلالية اقتصادية ومالية الا بنسب ضئيلة جدا، وبالتحديد  اذا كان دورها مقتصرا على ان تبقى ربة عائلة ما، كأن تكون مطلقة ومستقلة عن  اهلها او ارملة او فقدت اهلها واصبحت معيلة لنفسها، ويزداد تفاقم  العوزعليها اذا كانت لديها اطفال ما يؤدي في أكثر الاوضاع الى شرعنة  حرمانها حتى من اطفالها في حال فقدان زوجها .
 ثانيا: من مؤشرات الفقر  الواضحة ان نسبة المشمولين برواتب الرعاية الاجتماعية من النساء تصل الى  اكثر من 85 بالمئة قياسا الى نسبة الذكور وهذا مؤشر بحد ذاته على الفقر  المتقع الذي تعاني منه وفق قياسات الفقر التي وضعتها وزارة التخطيط ووزارة  العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية والتي وضعت على قياسها استحقاق رواتب الرعاية  الاجتماعية.
 ثالثا: نتيجة لعمليات النزوح والتهجير التي شهدها العراق  خلال السنوات العشر الاخيرة تظل المرأة والاطفال هم الضحية الاكثر عرضة الى  ما يمكن ان نصطلح به تبعيتها الاقتصادية للرجل خاصة، اذا لم تتوفر للعائلة  المهجرة والنازحه اية ميزانية مالية للصرف على احوالها.
 رابعا: ان فرص حصول النساء على وظائف  واعمال صعبة جدا قياسا بفرص الرجال مع قلة الاعمال التي يمكن ان تتولاها  المرأة، اي ما يتناسب ووضعها الاجتماعي والنفسي من تلك الاعمال، يصعب على  المرأة أن تقبل بمهن معينة كأن تكون حارسا او سائق سيارة حمل في الطرق  الطويلة أو أن تنفذ اعمال ليلية وهي بعيدة عن اطفالها الا في حالات نادره،  وهذه هي احد عناوين اسباب خلق فكرة التبعية الاجتماعية المغلقه التي تعاني  منها نتيجة الاحتكار الذكوري، ويقع ضمن ذلك الواقع ان من الصعب على النساء  تسلم وظائف واعمال في مناطق بعيدة عن مدينة أو قرية سكناها، اذ بامكان  مواطن (رجل) يسكن في بغداد ان يتوجه الى البصره او كركوك او الحلة لاستلام  وظيفة هناك ولكن لاتسطيع المرأة تدبير ذلك في الغالب بسبب هموم الاسرة  واستقرارها وهذا مؤشر اضافي في قلة فرصها في العمل وانعدام التعاون بين  النساء والرجال فيما يخص تربية الأطفال.
 خامسا: ان اغلب النساء اللواتي  يعملن ويتقاضين رواتب جراء ذلك ليست مستقلات بدخولهن المالية بسبب ثقافة  الاستعباد الذكوري لها، اذ تخضع لولاية وتصرف الرجل بدخلها، ان كان اب او  اخ او زوج او غير ذلك ضمن الاسره الواحدة وبالتالي ان ذلك يؤدي الى حصول  مشاكل لها، ولهذا تضطر لمجاراة الرجل في ولايته المالية على الاسرة.
  سادسا: من المؤشرات الاخرى التي تستحق الذكر ان نسبة النساء ممن يملكن  ارصدة كمدخرات توفير أو حسابات جارية أو امانات في المصرف هي اقل بكثير من  نسبة الرجال، وبالرغم من تحفظ المصارف الحكومية والاهلية على اصدار مقارنات  مالية لتلك الحسابات التي تخص الرجال والنساء فأن المعدل العام لايتجاوز  25 بالمئة لصالح النساء.
 سابعا: ان ظواهر العنوسة و الترمل والطلاق بما  تمثل من اوضاع بعضها قاس على المرأة فأن هذه الظواهر تجبر المرأة الى  تذبذب هذه الاوضاع وهي تميل نتيجه ذلك الى توظيف ما لديها من مدخولات مالية  في استثمار مدخراتها وتقوم على اقتناء الحلي الذهبية اذا كان لديها غطاء  مالي مناسب، ولذلك تجد ان محلات الذهب تتعامل مع النساء بنسبة اكبر قد تصل  في بعض الاحيان الى 95 بالمئة من التعامل مع الرجل.
 الخلاصة الاساسية  والمكتسبة من كل ذلك ان فقر المرأة يتحول الى سبب مؤثر جدا في تفاقم  انتهاكات لحقوقها خاصة عمليات التعنيف بأشكاله وتؤدي بالنتيجه الى استيلاب  حريتها ومواصلتها لحياة غير آمنة نفسيا وجسديا، كل هذا يتطلب اللجوء الى  النصوص الدولية الخاصة بفرض احترام حقوق النساء، والتي اصبحت ملزمة على  الدول الموقعة لها، مثل اتفاقية (سيداو) أي اتفاقية مناهضة جميع اشكال  التمييز ضد المرأة، بالاضافة الى باقي النصوص الخاصة بحقوق الانسان حيث  للمرأة حماية كاملة، وكذلك القرارات مثل قرار ( 1325 ) لمجلس الأمن الدولي  الذي يحث الانظمة اتخاذ اجراءات عملية لصالح احترام المرأة ودورها في عملية  بناء السلم الاهلي والتطوير الاقتصادي.
 ======================
 السيدة باسكال وردا توجه رسالة تحية و تضامن وشراكه الى المرأة العراقية بمناسبه اليوم العالمي للمرأة في الثامن من اذار.
 الثامن من آذار يوم عالمي
 لوقفة ابتهاج أمام نصف المجتمع
 السيدة باسكال وردا توجه رسالة تحية و تضامن وشراكه الى المرأة العراقية بمناسبه اليوم العالمي للمرأة في الثامن من اذار.
 السيدة وردا تؤكد في رسالتها التقدير العالي للمرأة العراقية وما تمثل من رمزية مدنية ووطنية واجتماعية ونبع للبهجة في المجتمعات.
 السيدة وردا تستعرض في رسالتها برامج  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان في مواجهة النزعات الذكورية المتخلفة والتهميش  الاقتصادي والعنف الاسري.
 السيدة وردا تستذكر في رسالتها ما عانته الناجيات من داعش وكل مظالم التي لحقت بالمرأة جراء الارهاب.
 رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تؤكد  في رسالتها قدره المرأة العراقية على مواجهه كل صنوف الاحباط والعزل  والتهميش التي يواصل البعض تكريسها ضد المرأة.
 تحيي السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وزيرة الهجره والمهجرين الاسبق، عضو شبكة النساء  العراقيات المرأة العراقية بمناسبه اطلالة العيد السنوي العالمي للمرأه في  الثامن من اذار وهي مناسبة تحتفي بها جميع نساء العالم، جاء ذلك في رسالة  وجهتها للمرأة العراقية وفي مايلي نص الرسالة.
 أيتها المرأة العراقية المناضلة التي تواصل طريقها الى حقوقها بالمزيد من الاصرار والمثابرة.
 الى كل الفتيات والنساء اللواتي تعرضن الى العنف بكل اشكاله المعيبة والمدمرة ومنهن من لم يتم تحريرهن بعد.
 الى جميع نساء العراق المتطلعات الى بيئة وطنية تضمن حقوقهن المدنيه كاملة.
 الى الناجيات والمغيبات والهاربات ضحايا العنف الداعشي الارهابي البشع باشكاله.
 بالمزيد من المحبة والود والاحترام احييكن  تحية الاخلاص والوطنية والثقة والارادة، واشد على ايديكن واشاركنن في كل  هموم وآمال وتطلعات المراة العراقية الى حياة آمنة تسودها احترام الحقوق  بعيدا عن كل اشكال التمييز والتهميش والعزل والنزعة الدونيه التي يحاول  البعض تكريسها في الاوساط النسائية امتدادا لخزين اجتماعي متخلف لا ينسجم  مع القيم الروحية والمتطلبات المدنية .
 انني ومن خلال مسؤوليتي في رئاسة منظمه  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وكذلك من خلال جهودي في شبكة النساء العراقيات وما  املك من علاقات مع العديد من المنظمات الحقوقية والشخصيات العامة، ومن  منطلق حرصي على العمل الميداني الحقوقي والاغاثي، وفي اطار مسؤوليتي  الانسانيه المتواصلة في الدفاع عن حقوق الانسان، فأني اؤكد بمناسبه  احتفاءنا بعيد المرأة العالمي بأننا معا في حمورابي سنظل أمناء على هذا  السياق من العمل، ولن ننقطع عنه مهما كانت التحديات، لانها مسؤوليه تشرف  ولأن المراة العراقية بما هي عليه من واقع مر تستحق التضامن والشراكة وقيم  التعاضد.
 يهمني بهذه المناسبة العالمية ان اشير الى  ما تعتمده منظمة حمورابي من برامج من اجل المرأة العراقية، ومن تلك  البرامج التصدي للعنف الاسري الذي تكون المرأة الضحية المباشرة له، والتصدي  ايضا لكل الجرائم التي ارتكبها داعش من أسر وسبي وقتل واختطاف و جرائم  الاعتداءات الجنسيه واستلاب ارادات بذرائع دينيه وفق تأويلات ظلامية ظالمة.  لذا أطالب السلطات المعنية بأخذ بعين الاعتبار مطالب النساء على المستويين  التشريعي والتنفيذي، كمشروع التصويت المنتظر على قانون مكافحة العنف  الاسري الذي ومنذ اكثر من خمس سنوات ما يزال يجول في اروقة البرلمان دون أن  يحظى بإقرار.
 كما اننا في منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  ومن خلال شبكة ندوات ومؤتمرات ولقاءات وورش عمل وبيانات لم يهدأ لنا موقف  في مواجهة وادانة المحاولات الذكوريه الطائفية السالبة للحريات والساحقة  لقدرة طفولة الفتيات التي مررت الماده 26 من قانون البطاقة الوطنية  الموحدة، وكذلك المحاولات الجارية لاجراء تعديلات على قانون الاحوال  الشخصية رقم 188 لعام 1959 الذي هو في الحقيقة النص اشراقة قانونية متقدمة  لضمان حقوق المرأة بالرغم من حاجته الى التعديل في بعض مواده، ولي ايضا ان  اضيف ان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ومن خلال وسائل الاتصال والاعلام  والعلاقات العامة قد تصدت وتتصدى في تنبيه السلطات الحكومية والجهات  المتنفذه الاخرى الى ما تعانيه المرأة العراقية من تهميش واضح في برامج  التنمية والخدمات ومن مظلوميه في فرص التوظيف والاستقلال الاقتصادي، ومن  الاعباء الثقيلة داخل العائلة التي ينبغي ان تكون الحياة فيها مبنية على  الشراكة والتضامن والود الحقيقي بين الرجال والنساء وليس المنفعي المجرد من  أي عطف ومحبة هذا ما سوف يساعد في الابتعاد عن الكثير من اشكال التهميش  والعزل وما تفرضه حالات الطلاق من مشاكل خانقة .
 ايتها المرأة العراقية المناضلة، إنك  ولأجل صيانة الكرامة واحترام الحقوق الأساسية للاناث والذكور، دام عطاؤك في  خدمة مجتمعك، الذي هو بحاجة ماسة، وخاصة في الوسط السياسي والاداري في  الخدمة العامة، الى أناملك الانسانية وقلبك المفعم بالحنان للمساهمة في  إطفاء نار العنف الممنهج منذ قرون وأنسنة القيم القانونية في ادارة العراق،  ولأنك رمزا مدنيا ووطنيا متميزا بالاضافة الى كونك مركز اسرتك التي منها  سيتكون المجتمع ككل وكل عام ونساء العراق بخير وأمان وعيش كريم. باسكال  وردا.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2018)

*نشاطات منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 إغتيال المواطن المسيحي ( سامر صلاح الدين يونس ) امام بيته في حي النعيرية / بغداد
 منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تدين هذا  الفعل الاجرامي وتناشد الجهات الامنية بتكثيف جهودها من اجل القاء القبض  على الجناة لينالوا قصاصهم العادل
 تم اغتيال المواطن المسيحي (سامر صلاح  الدين يونس ) صباح يوم الاحد ٢٥ شباط ٢٠١٨ في منطقة النعيرية في بغداد على  يد مجهولين، فقد اطلق مسلحون وابلا من الرصاص على الشاب أمام منزله اثناء  توجهه إلى العمل مما أدى الى مقتله في الحال، والمغدور سامر متزوج وله  طفلان وصاحب محل لبيع الاصباغ في سوق الشورجة وسط بغداد .
 ان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان إذ تدين  هذا الفعل الاجرامي البشع، فأنها تناشد الجهات الامنية بتكثيف الجهود من  اجل القاء القبض على الجناة وتقديمهم الى القضاء لينالوا القصاص العادل  مقابل ما أقترفوه من جريمة بحق هذا المواطن العراقي.
 ==================
 في دراسة لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان : الفقرعراقيا في صفوف النساء اشد واوسع مقارنة بالرجال.
 لا توجد استقلالية اقتصادية للاغلبيه العظمى من النساء العراقيات.
 فرص حصول النساء على عمل ووظائف اقل بكثير من فرص الرجال
 التهجير والنزوح بسبب الارهاب والعنف المسلح وظواهر العنوسة والترمل والطلاق من الاسباب المؤدية الى فقر المرأة.
 الفقر الاقتصادي والعقلية الذكورية  بالدرجة الاولى من الاسباب المباشرة في تعرض حقوق المرأة العراقية للانتهاك  واستلاب حريتها واستعبادها.
 كشفت دراسة لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  هي قيد الاعداد الان عن مؤشرات الفقر في العراق ان المرأة العراقية تتصدر  قائمه المواطنين الاكثر فقرا وعوزا اذا اخذنا بعين المقارنة اوضاعها  الاقتصادية مع الاوضاع الاقتصادية للرجال.
 وجاء في الدراسة التي من المنتظر ان تصدر في الاسبوع الاول من شهر نيسان عام 2018 ان اسباب ذلك تعود الى ما يأتي:
 اولا: لا توجد استقلالية اقتصادية ومالية الا بنسب ضئيلة جدا، وبالتحديد  اذا كان دورها مقتصرا على ان تبقى ربة عائلة ما، كأن تكون مطلقة ومستقلة عن  اهلها او ارملة او فقدت اهلها واصبحت معيلة لنفسها، ويزداد تفاقم  العوزعليها اذا كانت لديها اطفال ما يؤدي في أكثر الاوضاع الى شرعنة  حرمانها حتى من اطفالها في حال فقدان زوجها .
 ثانيا: من مؤشرات الفقر  الواضحة ان نسبة المشمولين برواتب الرعاية الاجتماعية من النساء تصل الى  اكثر من 85 بالمئة قياسا الى نسبة الذكور وهذا مؤشر بحد ذاته على الفقر  المتقع الذي تعاني منه وفق قياسات الفقر التي وضعتها وزارة التخطيط ووزارة  العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية والتي وضعت على قياسها استحقاق رواتب الرعاية  الاجتماعية.
 ثالثا: نتيجة لعمليات النزوح والتهجير التي شهدها العراق  خلال السنوات العشر الاخيرة تظل المرأة والاطفال هم الضحية الاكثر عرضة الى  ما يمكن ان نصطلح به تبعيتها الاقتصادية للرجل خاصة، اذا لم تتوفر للعائلة  المهجرة والنازحه اية ميزانية مالية للصرف على احوالها.
 رابعا: ان فرص حصول النساء على وظائف  واعمال صعبة جدا قياسا بفرص الرجال مع قلة الاعمال التي يمكن ان تتولاها  المرأة، اي ما يتناسب ووضعها الاجتماعي والنفسي من تلك الاعمال، يصعب على  المرأة أن تقبل بمهن معينة كأن تكون حارسا او سائق سيارة حمل في الطرق  الطويلة أو أن تنفذ اعمال ليلية وهي بعيدة عن اطفالها الا في حالات نادره،  وهذه هي احد عناوين اسباب خلق فكرة التبعية الاجتماعية المغلقه التي تعاني  منها نتيجة الاحتكار الذكوري، ويقع ضمن ذلك الواقع ان من الصعب على النساء  تسلم وظائف واعمال في مناطق بعيدة عن مدينة أو قرية سكناها، اذ بامكان  مواطن (رجل) يسكن في بغداد ان يتوجه الى البصره او كركوك او الحلة لاستلام  وظيفة هناك ولكن لاتسطيع المرأة تدبير ذلك في الغالب بسبب هموم الاسرة  واستقرارها وهذا مؤشر اضافي في قلة فرصها في العمل وانعدام التعاون بين  النساء والرجال فيما يخص تربية الأطفال.
 خامسا: ان اغلب النساء اللواتي  يعملن ويتقاضين رواتب جراء ذلك ليست مستقلات بدخولهن المالية بسبب ثقافة  الاستعباد الذكوري لها، اذ تخضع لولاية وتصرف الرجل بدخلها، ان كان اب او  اخ او زوج او غير ذلك ضمن الاسره الواحدة وبالتالي ان ذلك يؤدي الى حصول  مشاكل لها، ولهذا تضطر لمجاراة الرجل في ولايته المالية على الاسرة.
  سادسا: من المؤشرات الاخرى التي تستحق الذكر ان نسبة النساء ممن يملكن  ارصدة كمدخرات توفير أو حسابات جارية أو امانات في المصرف هي اقل بكثير من  نسبة الرجال، وبالرغم من تحفظ المصارف الحكومية والاهلية على اصدار مقارنات  مالية لتلك الحسابات التي تخص الرجال والنساء فأن المعدل العام لايتجاوز  25 بالمئة لصالح النساء.
 سابعا: ان ظواهر العنوسة و الترمل والطلاق بما  تمثل من اوضاع بعضها قاس على المرأة فأن هذه الظواهر تجبر المرأة الى  تذبذب هذه الاوضاع وهي تميل نتيجه ذلك الى توظيف ما لديها من مدخولات مالية  في استثمار مدخراتها وتقوم على اقتناء الحلي الذهبية اذا كان لديها غطاء  مالي مناسب، ولذلك تجد ان محلات الذهب تتعامل مع النساء بنسبة اكبر قد تصل  في بعض الاحيان الى 95 بالمئة من التعامل مع الرجل.
 الخلاصة الاساسية  والمكتسبة من كل ذلك ان فقر المرأة يتحول الى سبب مؤثر جدا في تفاقم  انتهاكات لحقوقها خاصة عمليات التعنيف بأشكاله وتؤدي بالنتيجه الى استيلاب  حريتها ومواصلتها لحياة غير آمنة نفسيا وجسديا، كل هذا يتطلب اللجوء الى  النصوص الدولية الخاصة بفرض احترام حقوق النساء، والتي اصبحت ملزمة على  الدول الموقعة لها، مثل اتفاقية (سيداو) أي اتفاقية مناهضة جميع اشكال  التمييز ضد المرأة، بالاضافة الى باقي النصوص الخاصة بحقوق الانسان حيث  للمرأة حماية كاملة، وكذلك القرارات مثل قرار ( 1325 ) لمجلس الأمن الدولي  الذي يحث الانظمة اتخاذ اجراءات عملية لصالح احترام المرأة ودورها في عملية  بناء السلم الاهلي والتطوير الاقتصادي.
 ======================
 السيدة باسكال وردا توجه رسالة تحية و تضامن وشراكه الى المرأة العراقية بمناسبه اليوم العالمي للمرأة في الثامن من اذار.
 الثامن من آذار يوم عالمي
 لوقفة ابتهاج أمام نصف المجتمع
 السيدة باسكال وردا توجه رسالة تحية و تضامن وشراكه الى المرأة العراقية بمناسبه اليوم العالمي للمرأة في الثامن من اذار.
 السيدة وردا تؤكد في رسالتها التقدير العالي للمرأة العراقية وما تمثل من رمزية مدنية ووطنية واجتماعية ونبع للبهجة في المجتمعات.
 السيدة وردا تستعرض في رسالتها برامج  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان في مواجهة النزعات الذكورية المتخلفة والتهميش  الاقتصادي والعنف الاسري.
 السيدة وردا تستذكر في رسالتها ما عانته الناجيات من داعش وكل مظالم التي لحقت بالمرأة جراء الارهاب.
 رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تؤكد  في رسالتها قدره المرأة العراقية على مواجهه كل صنوف الاحباط والعزل  والتهميش التي يواصل البعض تكريسها ضد المرأة.
 تحيي السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وزيرة الهجره والمهجرين الاسبق، عضو شبكة النساء  العراقيات المرأة العراقية بمناسبه اطلالة العيد السنوي العالمي للمرأه في  الثامن من اذار وهي مناسبة تحتفي بها جميع نساء العالم، جاء ذلك في رسالة  وجهتها للمرأة العراقية وفي مايلي نص الرسالة.
 أيتها المرأة العراقية المناضلة التي تواصل طريقها الى حقوقها بالمزيد من الاصرار والمثابرة.
 الى كل الفتيات والنساء اللواتي تعرضن الى العنف بكل اشكاله المعيبة والمدمرة ومنهن من لم يتم تحريرهن بعد.
 الى جميع نساء العراق المتطلعات الى بيئة وطنية تضمن حقوقهن المدنيه كاملة.
 الى الناجيات والمغيبات والهاربات ضحايا العنف الداعشي الارهابي البشع باشكاله.
 بالمزيد من المحبة والود والاحترام احييكن  تحية الاخلاص والوطنية والثقة والارادة، واشد على ايديكن واشاركنن في كل  هموم وآمال وتطلعات المراة العراقية الى حياة آمنة تسودها احترام الحقوق  بعيدا عن كل اشكال التمييز والتهميش والعزل والنزعة الدونيه التي يحاول  البعض تكريسها في الاوساط النسائية امتدادا لخزين اجتماعي متخلف لا ينسجم  مع القيم الروحية والمتطلبات المدنية .
 انني ومن خلال مسؤوليتي في رئاسة منظمه  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وكذلك من خلال جهودي في شبكة النساء العراقيات وما  املك من علاقات مع العديد من المنظمات الحقوقية والشخصيات العامة، ومن  منطلق حرصي على العمل الميداني الحقوقي والاغاثي، وفي اطار مسؤوليتي  الانسانيه المتواصلة في الدفاع عن حقوق الانسان، فأني اؤكد بمناسبه  احتفاءنا بعيد المرأة العالمي بأننا معا في حمورابي سنظل أمناء على هذا  السياق من العمل، ولن ننقطع عنه مهما كانت التحديات، لانها مسؤوليه تشرف  ولأن المراة العراقية بما هي عليه من واقع مر تستحق التضامن والشراكة وقيم  التعاضد.
 يهمني بهذه المناسبة العالمية ان اشير الى  ما تعتمده منظمة حمورابي من برامج من اجل المرأة العراقية، ومن تلك  البرامج التصدي للعنف الاسري الذي تكون المرأة الضحية المباشرة له، والتصدي  ايضا لكل الجرائم التي ارتكبها داعش من أسر وسبي وقتل واختطاف و جرائم  الاعتداءات الجنسيه واستلاب ارادات بذرائع دينيه وفق تأويلات ظلامية ظالمة.  لذا أطالب السلطات المعنية بأخذ بعين الاعتبار مطالب النساء على المستويين  التشريعي والتنفيذي، كمشروع التصويت المنتظر على قانون مكافحة العنف  الاسري الذي ومنذ اكثر من خمس سنوات ما يزال يجول في اروقة البرلمان دون أن  يحظى بإقرار.
 كما اننا في منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  ومن خلال شبكة ندوات ومؤتمرات ولقاءات وورش عمل وبيانات لم يهدأ لنا موقف  في مواجهة وادانة المحاولات الذكوريه الطائفية السالبة للحريات والساحقة  لقدرة طفولة الفتيات التي مررت الماده 26 من قانون البطاقة الوطنية  الموحدة، وكذلك المحاولات الجارية لاجراء تعديلات على قانون الاحوال  الشخصية رقم 188 لعام 1959 الذي هو في الحقيقة النص اشراقة قانونية متقدمة  لضمان حقوق المرأة بالرغم من حاجته الى التعديل في بعض مواده، ولي ايضا ان  اضيف ان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ومن خلال وسائل الاتصال والاعلام  والعلاقات العامة قد تصدت وتتصدى في تنبيه السلطات الحكومية والجهات  المتنفذه الاخرى الى ما تعانيه المرأة العراقية من تهميش واضح في برامج  التنمية والخدمات ومن مظلوميه في فرص التوظيف والاستقلال الاقتصادي، ومن  الاعباء الثقيلة داخل العائلة التي ينبغي ان تكون الحياة فيها مبنية على  الشراكة والتضامن والود الحقيقي بين الرجال والنساء وليس المنفعي المجرد من  أي عطف ومحبة هذا ما سوف يساعد في الابتعاد عن الكثير من اشكال التهميش  والعزل وما تفرضه حالات الطلاق من مشاكل خانقة .
 ايتها المرأة العراقية المناضلة، إنك  ولأجل صيانة الكرامة واحترام الحقوق الأساسية للاناث والذكور، دام عطاؤك في  خدمة مجتمعك، الذي هو بحاجة ماسة، وخاصة في الوسط السياسي والاداري في  الخدمة العامة، الى أناملك الانسانية وقلبك المفعم بالحنان للمساهمة في  إطفاء نار العنف الممنهج منذ قرون وأنسنة القيم القانونية في ادارة العراق،  ولأنك رمزا مدنيا ووطنيا متميزا بالاضافة الى كونك مركز اسرتك التي منها  سيتكون المجتمع ككل وكل عام ونساء العراق بخير وأمان وعيش كريم. باسكال  وردا.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2018)

*افتتاح معرض الوسائل التعليمية لمادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية المسيحية بمدرسة للنازحين في دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 بمناسبة الاحتفال بعيد المعلم العراقي  وتحت شعار (اتقاننا للغتنا السريانية، علامة تواصل مع امتنا ووطننا)، افتتح  مدير ممثلية وزارة التربية المركزية في دهوك السيد عبد الوهاب محمود صالح،  معرضا للوسائل التعليمية لمادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية المسيحية،  اقامته مدرسة النصر الثانية للنازحين.. وقام بإعداد الوسائل، كلا من معلمي  مادة اللغة السريانية الاستاذ سامر الياس ومعلمة التربية المسيحية ايما كرة  بيت، وتخلل المعرض اقامة العديد من الفعاليات التي قدمت باللغة السريانية،  اضافة لمجموعة تراتيل دينية ابرزت مثابرة وتعليم تلاميذ المدرسة ،بينما  استهلت الحفل كلمة لمديرة المدرسة السيدة هيام وعد الله اشادت فيه بجهود  الكادر التعليمي، وحرصهم على تلقين ابناءنا التلاميذ لغتهم الام اضافة  لمبادي التربية المسيحية.
 حضر الاحتفال كلا من ، السيد سمير يوخنا  مدير القسم السرياني في تربية نينوى، وفيانكي خوشابا مدير وحدة القسم  السرياني في الممثلية ، اضافة للسيد فريد يعقوب مشرف اللغة السريانية في  مديرية تربية دهوك، وابراهيم حامد مدير وحدة الدراسة الكردية في الممثلية،  اضافة لمشرف التربية المسيحية وعدد من الكوادر التعليمية لعدد من المدارس  الاخرى.
 تجدر الاشارة الى ان مدرسة النصر الثانية  تم افتتاحها في 16 شباط من عام 2015 لاستقبال التلاميذ النازحين في مركز  مدينة دهوك حيث افتتحت باسم مدرسة الشهيد عمر الصيدلي الثانية وتم تغيير  اسمها لمدرسة النصر بالتزامن مع بداية العام الدراسي الحالي.

























​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2018)

*استئناف العمل في مشروعي مركز إيواء الناجيات الايزيديات في لالش وروضة مريم آنا للكلدان في كركوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام الديوان
  استأنفت الشركات المنفذة لمشروع إنشاء  مركز ايواء الناجيات الايزيديات قرب معبد لالش ومشروع انشاء روضة مريم أنا  للكلدان في كركوك والتي يتم تنفيذها من قبل ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية  والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية، بعد صرف 40% من مستحقات السلف للشركات  المنفذة عن طريق سندات الخزينة ولتوقف الاعمال فيها سابقا بسبب عدم توفر  المبالغ المالية.
  وقد بلغت كلفة مشروع مركز إيواء الناجيات  الايزيديات (2,668,000,000) ملياران وستمائة وثمانية وستون مليون دينار،  وتم المباشرة به بتاريخ 12 تموز 2015، ويتكون من (70) دار هيكل حديدي  وبمواصفات عالية، ويتألف كل دار من غرفة جلوس وغرفتي نوم ومطبخ وحمام مع  التأثيث، فضلا على تجهيز المشروع بخزانات وشبكة توزيع المياه للدور ومولدات  كهرباء وانشاء شبكات نقل الكهرباء والاعمدة والمحولات مع تنفيذ اعمال  الطرق والحدائق، وتم انشاء المشروع بالقرب من معبد لالش وسيكون مركز لايواء  الناجيات الايزيديات لغرض تركيز الجهود الحكومية والخارجية لتقديم الدعم  والمساعدة لهم، وقد بلغت نسبة الانجاز الحالية 80% ومن المتوقع انجازه خلال  الاشهر القادمة.
  كما استأنف العمل في مشروع إنشاء روضة  (مريم آنــا) في كركوك والعائدة الى طائفة الكلدان، والذي تبلغ كلفته  (316,746,000) ثلاثمائة وستة عشر مليون وسبعمائة وستة واربعون الف دينار،  وبدات المباشرة فيه بتاريخ 13/9/2015 ويتضمن بناية من طابقين بمساحة(243)  م2 لكل طابق، وتتكون من عدد من صفوف الطلبة والقاعات الدراسية وصالة طعام  وغرف ادارية ومجاميع صحية، هيكل البناية كونكريت مسلح مع الانهاءات  الخارجية باستخدام طابوق الجف قيم، وتبلغ نسبة الانجاز الحالية 90% ومن  المتوقع انجاز العمل خلال الاشهر القادمة.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2018)

*وزير القدرات البشرية الهنغاري والوفد المرافق له يزوران البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 قام ظهر الاحد 4 اذار 2018  السيد زولتان  بالون وزير القدرات البشرية الهنغاري ( المجر) والوفد المرافق له بزيارة  مقر البطريركية الكلدانية بالمنصور. وقد استقبلهم غبطة ابينا البطريرك بكل  رحابة صدر.
 وضم الوفد السادة: تريستان ازبي، نائب  وكيل  الوزراة، بيتر هالتي، وزير متجول لبرنامج " المجر يساعد"  وكاليرت  شولج، مدير مكتب الوزير، واتيلا تار سفير هنغاريا لدى العراق وطاقم من  الصحفييين.
 في البداية شكر غبطة البطريرك ساكو دولة  هنغاريا والكنيسة الهنغارية بالوقوف الى جانب المسيحيين المهجرين من  بلداتهم في سهل نينوى واسهامهم في اصلاح البيوت حتى يتمكنوا من العودة  اليها. كذلك مولوا مدرسة ومستشفى ولادة في عنكاوة – اربيل.
 حضر اللقاء سعادة السفير البابوي البيرتو  اورتيغا مارتن ومساعده المونسنيور خوزيه  وسيادة المطران مار باسيليوس  يلدو، المعاون البطريركي والدكتورة اخلاص مقدسي.
 وفي الختام دعاهم غبطته الى الغذاء في البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2018)

*افتتاح مدرسة مريمانة الابتدائية الاهلية التابعة لابرشية اربيل الكلدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 جرت في مدينة أربيل مراسيم افتتاح مدرسة  مريمانة الابتدائية الاهلية التابعة لابرشية أربيل الكلدانية بحضور وزير  الموارد البشرية في هنغاريا (زولتان بالوك) ووزير التربية في حكومة إقليم  كوردستان بيشتوان صادق  ورئيس أساقفة ابرشية أربيل الكلدانية سيادة المطران  مار بشار متي وردة وسفير هنغاريا لدى العراق (اتيلاتار) وعدد من المسؤولين  التربويين في وزارة التربية.
 وفي بداية المراسيم التي اقيمت في باحة  المدرسة القى سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة كلمة باللغة الانكليزية رحب  خلالها بالحاضرين مثمنا جهود حكومة هنغاريا في انجاز هذا المشروع التربوي  والروحي ثم القى وزير التربية في حكومة إقليم كوردستان بيشتوان صادق كلمة  باللغة الكوردية شكر خلالها جهود المطران ماربشار متي وردة وحكومة هنغاريا  على دعمها لهذا المشروع بانشاء مدرسة مريمانة الابتدائية الاهلية في مدينة  أربيل ، اعقبه في القاء الكلمة وزير الموارد البشرية في هنغاريا زولتان  بالوك الذي اكد دور حكومة هنغاريا في انجاز وبناء هذه المدرسة لكي تكون  صرحا تربويا وروحيا في الوقت نفسه.
 وبعد ذلك قام المشاركون في هذه المراسيم  بجولة في اقسام المدرسة التي تقع على الشارع الرئيسي الذي يربط القرية  اللبنانية ببلدة عنكاوا كما تم تجهيز هذه المدرسة بجميع الاثاث والمعدات  اللازمة والحديثة التي تسهم في تهئية البيئة المناسبة للطلبة .


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2018)

*المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان يشارك في تأسيس التحالف الدولي للسلام والتنمية في جنيف*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 شارك المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان ممثلاً  بمديره التنفيذي جميل دياربكرلي في تأسيس "التحالف الدولي للسلام  والتنمية" الذي اعلنت عنه 40 منظمة مجتمع مدني من 23 دولة في العالم، وذلك  على هامش اجتماعات الدورة الـ37 لمجلس حقوق الإنسان التابع للأمم المتحدة  في جنيف السويسرية.
 وقد حددت وثيقة التأسيس الرسمية والصادرة  بتاريخ 28 شباط / فبراير 2018 ، الرؤية التي سيتحرك في إطارها التحالف  الدولي للسلام والتنمية والمتمثلة في "عالم بلا عنف أو كراهية أو تعصب أو  تطرف، وشراكة دولية فاعلة من أجل السلام والتنمية المستدامة"، كما حددت  الوثيقة مدة شهرين للانتهاء من إقرار لائحة النظام الأساسي التي تم تشكيل  لجنة متخصصة لإعدادها بناء على مقترحات الأعضاء.
 وأشارت الوثيقة أيضًا إلى أن المنظمات  الأعضاء – بما لها من وضع ريادي في بلدانها –  ستقوم بالترويج لرؤية ورسالة  التحالف والتعريف بأهدافه، من خلال تنفيذ نشاط واحد سنويا على الأقل لكل  منظمة، كما تم الاتفاق على أن يعقد التحالف منتدى دولي سنوي تحت عنوان  "اتحدوا من أجل السلام"، فضلا عن الاتفاق على تبني إستراتيجية محددة  للتواصل فيما يتعلق بقضايا واهتمامات التحالف.
 وفي وقفة مع عدد من الوكالات الإعلامية  بعيد اعلان التحالف الدولي للسلام التنمية قال المدير التنفيذي للمرصد  الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان جميل دياربكرلي ، أنه "كثر التداول بمصطلح السلام في  المحافل الدولية والاقليمية، ولكن مع الاسف بقي هذا المصطلح حبيساً في  الاوراق والبيانات التي كتب عليها، وفي الوقت ذاته لاتزال مفاهيم الحرب  والعنف والكراهية والإرهاب طليقة ومتفشية في المجتمع وخصوصاً في منطقة  الشرق الأوسط".
 ومن هذا المنطلق شدد دياربكرلي ": أنه  سعيا "منا كمنظمات مؤسسة للتحالف الدولي للسلام والتنمية اجتمعت اراداتنا  لتأسيس تحالف من شأنه تعزيز السلام في مجتمعاتنا، وتطبيقه على ارض الواقع  ضمن الامكانيات المتوفرة لكل منظمة من هذه المنظمات، وخصوصاً وان جميعها  تتخذ من مفاهيم السلام وحماية وصيانة حقوق الانسان والتنمية المستدامة  شعاراً وخارطة طريق لاعمالها ونشاطاتها".
 وأضاف" ننظر بتفاؤل كبير تجاه هذا التحالف  الدولي، كون هناك اكثر من 40 منظمة مدنية وحقوقية وازنة ورائدة في  مجتمعاتها قد توافقت في ما بينها للعمل من اجل السلام، وكلنا ايمان انه من  دون سلام من المستحيل ان تبنى اوطاننا، وتعود كما كانت رائدة في قضايا  العيش المشترك، والوحدة الوطنية، أضافة لذلك انه من دول سلام لا يوجد تنمية  وبالتالي سنكون امام مجتمعات فاشلة ومنقسمة، وهذا ما نعاني منه اليوم في  دول الشرق الاوسط".
 وفي الختام اشار المدير التنفيذي للمرصد  الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان الى "السعي اليوم داخل التحالف الدولي للسلام  والتنمية هو لتجلي ثماره قريبا على ارض الواقع من خلال مشاريع تنموية  ومجتمعية تستهدف كل فئات المجتمع".


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو حول المناهج الدراسية : وكأنما العراق منذ بدايته كان عربيًا مسلمًا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ارفع صوتك/
 تعرض سليمان أبو حجي، العراقي الذي يدين بالإيزيدية، إلى الكثير من الصعوبات في الفترة الأخيرة.
 أبو حجي شاهد وسمع قصصًا مروعة عن قتل واختطاف واغتصاب رجال ونساء عراقيين لمجرد أنهم أيزيديون.
 "لو طرحت سؤالاً على أي طفل عراقي، ماذا  يعبد الأيزيديون؟ سيرد عليك سريعًا: الشيطان"، يقول أبو حجي لموقع (ارفع  صوتك). وبحسب أبو حجي، فإن "الخلل في المناهج الدراسية هو السبب الأساسي في  نظرة المسلمين السلبية للديانات الأخرى. ما وصلنا إليه من تكفير وقتل ربما  بدأت بذرته من مناهج المدارس وتحديدًا الدينية".
 أما البطريرك الكلداني لويس روفائيل ساكو،  فيقول: "الأطفال المسلمون لا يعرفون بماذا نؤمن. من الخطأ أن يسمعوا عن  المسيحية من خلال التقاليد فقط، يجب أن يبنوا معلوماتهم من خلال الاستماع  المباشر لنا".
 ويسعى البطريرك مع عدد من رجال الدين من  مختلف الأديان للضغط على الحكومة لأجل إشراك الدين المسيحي "ولو من خلال  صفحة" في المناهج الدراسية، حتى "لا يسمع الأطفال أشياء ليس لها علاقة  بالمسيحية وحتى اليهودية".
 ويضيف "الكثيرون لا يفرقون بين اليهودية  والصهيونية. اليهودية دين موحد يدعو إلى التسامح أما الصهيونية فهي حركة  سياسية تستغل الدين، لذلك حتى اليهود يُظلمون في المناهج". وفي هذا الصدد،  يذكر بعض الأمثلة مثل شرح سورة الفاتحة في مادة التربية الإسلامية للصف  الثاني الابتدائي وسورة التوبة.
 ويعلق البطريرك "يجب الإشارة إلى أسباب  نزول الآيات. هناك آيات ظرفية ولها أسباب تنزيل، يجب ألا تطبق الآن".  ويتابع أن المسيحيين لا يشكلون خطرًا على المسلمين (في إشارة إلى شرح بعض  الآيات في سورة التوبة)، "إذا في زمن ما شكّل المسيحيون خطورة، فهذا وضع  خاص لا يجب أن يعمم".
 ماذا عن مناهج التاريخ؟
 ويذهب بطريرك الكلدان إلى أن الموضوع أوسع  من المناهج الدينية ليشمل مواد التاريخ أيضًا. ويلفت إلى عدم ذكر  المسيحيين في التراث الحضاري الكلداني والآشوري، "وكأنما العراق منذ بدايته  كان عربيًا مسلمًا". ويتساءل "قبل مجيء العرب من الجزيرة، كانت هناك حضارة  كلدانية وسومرية وآشورية. لما لا يتم الإشارة إليها؟".
 وتصنف المدارس الدينية حسب الجهة التي  تتبع لها. هناك مدارس تابعة لوزارة التربية العراقية وأخرى لمديريات  الأوقاف الدينية. ووفقًا للناشط العراقي في مجال حقوق الأقليات وحقوق  الإنسان سعد سلوم، فإن مدارس الوقفين الشيعي والسني "مبدئيًا باشرت بتنقيح  المناهج"، فيما يبقى موضوع تغيير المناهج الدينية في المدارس الرسمية  التابعة لوزارة التربية معلقًا بسبب صعوبة الأمر.
 ويوضح سلوم في حديث لموقع (ارفع صوتك) أن  "تغيير المناهج يحتاج إلى مصادر مادية وبشرية عالية، إضافة إلى خبرة  المنظمات الدولية مثل اليونسكو. وهذا الأمر صعب في ظل الأزمة الحالية". لكن  في حال تواجد "الشروط الثلاثة" كما يصفها سلوم وهي "الوقت والإرادة  السياسية والمصادر المالية، سيكون تعديل المناهج ممكنًا".
 ويؤيد سلوم ما ذهب إليه ساكو بأن الخلل لا  يقتصر على مناهج الدين، ويشير إلى أن "مادة الوطنية على سبيل المثال"،  تتحدث عن المكونات الدينية في العراق بسطر أو سطرين دون تعريف واسع لهم،  "وغياب الوصف قد يكون سببا للعنف". ويضيف "إذا كان هناك ضغط مستمر وجاد،  يمكن أن نصل إلى نتيجة في موضوع تغيير المناهج".


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2018)

*مجلس الوزراء العراقي يصوت على تعويض الدرجات الوظيفية لتاركي الوظيفة والمتقاعدين من المسيحيين*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - السومرية نيوز/
 صوت مجلس الوزراء، يوم الثلاثاء، على  تعويض الدرجات الوظيفية لتاركي الوظيفة والمتقاعدين من المسيحيين، فيما صوت  على مشروع النظام الاساس لمحكمة العدل الاسلامية الدولية.

 وقال  المكتب الإعلامي لرئيس الوزراء في بيان صحفي تلقت السومرية نيوز نسخة منه،  إن "مجلس الوزراء عقد، يوم الثلاثاء، جلسته الاعتيادية برئاسة رئيس الوزراء  حيدر العبادي"، موضحا أنه "صوّت على مشروع النظام الاساس لمحكمة العدل  الاسلامية الدولية".
 وأضاف المكتب، أن "الجلسة شهدت التصويت  على مشروع قانون تصديق اتفاقية بشأن إنشاء التحالف العالمي للاراضي  الجافة"، مشيرا الى أنه "تم التصويت على مشروع تصديق اتفاقية الخدمات  الجوية بين حكومة جمهورية العراق وحكومة جمهورية افغانستان الاسلامية".

 وتابع المكتب، "كما صوّت المجلس على تعويض الدرجات الوظيفية لتاركي  الوظيفة والمتقاعدين والمستقيلين من ابناء المكون المسيحي"، مبينا أن  "المجلس ناقش خطة العمل للحوار الستراتيجي الشامل لتطويرعلاقات العراق مع  مجلس التعاون لدول الخليج العربي، كما عرض خلال الجلسة الانجازات المتحققة  في مشروع الحكومة الالكترونية".

 يذكر أن مجلس الوزراء يعقد في يوم  الثلاثاء من كل أسبوع جلسة يناقش فيها مشاريع القوانين والمستجدات على  مختلف الصعد السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مارس 2018)

*منظمة شلومو للتوثيق تعقد مؤتمرها السنوي الثاني في أربيل - عنكاوا *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تحت شعار ( توثيق جرائم الابادة الجماعية  بحق ابناء شعبنا واجب وطني وانساني ) عقدت منظمة شلومو للتوثيق مؤتمرها  السنوي الثاني في قاعة الجامعة الكاثوليكية في أربيل - عنكاوا في  5 / 3 /  2018 ، في البداية رحب الاديب والشاعر نمرود قاشا بالمؤتمرين والمدعوين ثم  وقف الحاضرون دقيقة صمت إجلالا واكراما لارواح شهدائنا الابرار.
 بعدها القى رئيس الهيئة الادارية لمنظمة  شلومو خالص ايشوع كلمة تحدث خلالها عن الظروف التي استدعت مجموعة من  الاكاديميين والسياسيين والحقوقيين والعاملين في مجال منظمة المجتمع المدني  إلى تبني فكرة تأسيس هذه المنظمة منظمة شلومو للتوثيق بسبب سيطرة تنظيم  داعش الإرهابي على محافظة نينوى وسهلها وطرد المسيحيين والاقليات الاخرى  والتنكيل بهم من قتل وعنف جسدي ووحشي وتغيير الدين والتمثيل بالجثث وإحراق  الدور السكنية ونهب وسلب كل الدور والمصانع ومؤسسات الدولة إن كل ذلك كان  ابادة جماعية ، واضاف ايشوع أن منظمة شلومو ساهمت في حشد الدعم المادي  لاعادة اعمار قرانا وبلداتنا من خلال وضع المأساة وحجم الدمار امام ممثلي  الحكومات العالمية والمنظمات الانسانية داخل العراق وخارجه وشكر ايشوع مكتب  الاستاذ سركيس اغاجان لدعمه المستمر لمنظمة شلومو كما شكر منظمة كابني  والقس كن ولجنة ادارة سهل نينوى للارمن وسيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة   لدعم المنظمة بكرفانات اضافة إلى المتطوعين الذين عملوا بشكل طوعي في  المنظمة.
 كما اعتلى المنصة نائب رئيس المنظمة فارس  ججو فقدم التقرير السنوي الانجازي واستعرض خلاله ما قامت به المنظمة منذ  تأسيسها في الثالث عشر من اذار/ مارس عام 2016 ولحد الان حيث قامت المنظمة  برصد وتوثيق الانتهاكات والجرائم التي ارتكبت بحق شعبنا في مناطق الموصل  وسهل نينوى وسنجار ومناطق اخرى من العراق على يد تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية  (داعش) بعد ذلك تم عرض فيلم عن شهادات ضحايا داعش الإرهابي التي تم توثيقها  في سجلات المنظمة.
 ثم تحدث عضو الهيئة الادارية لمنظمة شلومو  كامل زومايا موضحا آلية تقديم ملف الابادة الجماعية شارحا بالصور والخرائط  والارقام فعاليات المنظمة وعملها مع المنظمات الدولية والحكومات، بعدها  عقدت جلسة حوارية ادارها الزميل توفيق سعيد تحدث خلالها كل من خالص ايشوع  وكامل زومايا وفارس ججو تحدثوا عن عمل المنظمة ورؤيتها المستقبلية، وفي  الجلسة المسائية للمؤتمر تمت فيها مناقشة واقرار النظام الداخلي والتقرير  المالي وتبرئة ذمة الهيئة الادارية ثم خول الحاضرون الهيئة الادارية لاعداد  دراسة والتهيئة لانتخابات الهيئة الادارية الجديدة وخلال فترة لاتتجاوز  الاسبوع .


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2018)

*الاعلامية " سوسان يوخنا " تنال جائزة العنقاء الذهبية الدولية للمرأة المتميزة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

   كرم مهرجان العنقاء الذهبية الدولي  الرحال في دورته الرابعة (استراليا- العراق) ، وبشخص السيد محمد رشيد رئيس  المهرجان ومؤسس الجائزة ،يوم الاثنين 6 آذار 2018 وبمناسبة يوم المرأة  العالمي الاعلامية (سوسان يوخنا يوسف) بمنحها جائزة العنقاء الذهبية  الدولية للمرأة المتميزة .
 حيث أقام المهرجان نشاطات متنوعة  واحتفاليات لتكريم مبدعات ومتميزات بمناسبة يوم المرأة العالمي في عدد من  المحافظات في العراق احتفاءا بتجارب ابداعية غنية ثرة في ميادين وتخصصات  ثقافية ابداعية متنوعة،وتمت برعاية ودعم منظمات ثقافية مهمة وبحضور شخصيات  أدبية وثقافية وفنية وفضائيات ووسائل إعلام متنوعة ، وبعض النساء يتم  تكريمهن في مقر إقامتهن أو عن بعد لظروف خاصة بهن.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يتحدث عن ترشيحه لجائزة نوبل للسلام لعام 2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اسيا نيوز/
 ان الحصول على جائزة نوبل للسلام ليس مهما  بحد ذاته، لأن الأهم هي القيمة الرمزية لهذه المبادرة التي تُبقي الأضواء  مسلطة على الشعب العراقي، والجماعة المسيحية المحلية التي ما تزال عرضة  للهجمات. هذا ما قاله بطريرك بابل للكلدان في مقابلة أجرتها معه وكالة  الأنباء الكاثوليكية آسيا نيوز، تعليقا على ترشيحه لجائزة نوبل للسلام لعام  2018. وقال إنه خلال لقائه الأخير مع البابا فرنسيس طالب بدعم معنوي وروحي  لافتا إلى أن منحه هذه الجائزة يشكل إسهاما قيماً في المعركة ضد التهميش  واللامبالاة تجاه الأقليات المسيحية في العراق وباقي الأقليات حول العالم.
 وذكرت وكالة آسيا نيوز أن عددا كبيرا من  الشخصيات الدينية والفكرية وممثلين عن المجتمع المدني في العراق والعالم  انضموا إلى هذه المبادرة، معربين عن تقديرهم للجهود التي يبذلها بطريرك  الكنيسة الكلدانية لصالح السلام والتعايش والمصالحة، عندما كان أسقفا وبعد  اعتلائه السدة البطريركية. وهي مسؤولية تكتسب أهمية كبيرة في بلد ما يزال  مطبوعا بالعنف والصراعات الداخلية والانقسامات المذهبية. وقد تقدمت بهذه  المبادرة الجمعية الكاثوليكية "عمل الشرق" وتم قبول الترشيح من قبل اللجنة  النرويجية التي تمنح جوائز نوبل. واللافت أن هذه المبادرة تحظى بتأييد رجال  الدين المسيحيين والمسلمين على حد سواء.
 وتابع ساكو حديثه لآسيا نيوز معربا عن  سروره بدعم المسلمين لترشيحه، مشيرا إلى أنهم يدعمونه بزخم كبير، ما يشكل  دلالة على قرب المسلمين من المسيحيين ويفتح أبواب العراق على التقدّم  والديمقراطية. في الحادي والثلاثين من كانون الثاني يناير من العام 2013  انتُخب رئيس أساقفة كركوك آنذاك المطران ساكو بطريركا على الكنيسة  الكلدانية خلفا لعمانوئيل الثالث ديلي الذي استقال لبلوغه السن القانونية.  والمعروف عن البطريرك ساكو أنه طالما دق ناقوس الخطر منددا بموجة نزوح  المسيحيين عن العراق، لاسيما بعد الغزو الأمريكي لهذا البلد في العام 2003  وما تبعه من أحداث مأساوية. وقد أطلق العديد من النداءات إلى الحكومة  المركزية في بغداد والسلطات المحلية حاثا إياها على ضمان مستقبل آمن لهؤلاء  المسيحيين في وطنهم الأم. تجدر الإشارة أخيراً إلى أن ترشيح البطريرك ساكو  حصل على تأييد مائتين وأربعين عضواً من مجلسي النواب والشيوخ في فرنسا.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2018)

*مراسيم افتتاح بناية منظمة كابني في مدينة دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 برعاية محافظ دهوك فرهاد الاتروشي وبحضور  رسمي ديني وشعبي جرت في مدينة دهوك مراسيم افتتاح البناية الجديدة لمنظمة  كابني في المدينة .. في بداية المراسيم التي اقيمت في باحة البناية القى  مسؤول المساعدات الرعوية في المنظمة مشتاق جليل كلمة رحب خلالها بالحضور  قائلا اننا نحتفل اليوم بافتتاح هذه البناية في الوقت الذي تمر علينا  مناسبات مباركة ألا وهي القيامة المجيدة ونوروز وأكيتو.
 ثم القى المدير التنفيذي للمنظمة الخور  اسقف عمانوئيل يوخنا بيتو كلمة باسم  مجلس ادارة منظمة كابني وكادرها  الوظيفي والتنفيذي قائلا يزيدنا الشرف ان يكون محافظ دهوك فرهاد الاتروشي  راعيا لمراسيم افتتاح المقر الجديد للمنظمة بعدها اعتلى الى المنصة محافظ  دهوك فرهاد الاتروشي ليلقي كلمة باللغة الكوردية ثم القى مسؤول فرع منظمة  كابني في المانيا نينوس كندو كلمة قال فيها نحتفل اليوم بمناسبتين مهمتين  الاولى بافتتاح البناية الجديدة لمنظمة كابني في اقليم كوردستان في الوقت  نفسه نحتفل ايضا باليوبيل الفضي لتأسيس منظمة كابني.
 كما القى رئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى بشار  الكيكي كلمة  هنأ خلالها رئيس و أعضاء منظمة كابني بمناسبة افتتاح المقر  الجديد للمنظمة في مدينة دهوك بعدها تم توزيع الهدايا والشهادات التقديرية  لعدد من اعضاء المنظمة والضيوف المدعوين الذين ساهموا في تقديم الخدمات  الانسانية لابناء شعبنا  وبقية المكونات الاخرى المتواجدة في اقليم  كوردستان وسهل نينوى وهم كل من محافظ دهوك  فرهاد الاتروشي والمستشار  القانوني في المحافظة أحمد زماري ومدير المنظمات غير الحكومية اكرم زوري  وعائلة سمير صادق والاب شليمون أيشو مسؤول دار المشرق الثقافية والعضو  المؤسس للمنظمة تيودوروس واعضاء العيادة المتنقلة التي تقدم خدماتها الطبية  والعلاجية للمرضى والمرحوم د.يوسف هرمز صنا والسيد نينوس كندو مسؤول فرع  المانيا للمنظمة والمرحوم بطرس سخريا أحد مؤسسي منظمة كابني وإحدى النساء  من كادر المنظمة ومدير مطبعة نصيبين في الشرفية بناحية القوش انور نيسان  والمرحوم كيوركيس بهرام احد اعضاء مؤسسي منظمة كابني.
 هذا وتضمنت المراسيم ايضا تقديم انشودة  باللغة السريانية من قبل احدى الفرق الفلكلورية لابناء شعبنا وفعالية اخرى  باللغة الانكليزية من قبل شباب منظمة كابني وفي ختام المراسيم قص محافظ  دهوك الشريط ليعلن افتتاح البناية الجديدة للمنظمة في دهوك بعدها تجول  الحاضرون في اقسام البناية التي تضم مكاتب للادارة والبرامج الرعوية  والحسابات والمخازن.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2018)

*محكمة جنح قضاء عقرة تقضي لصالح ابناء شعبنا في التجاوزات الحاصلة على اراضي قرية كشكاوا/ نهله*







 السيدة رويدا الحاج ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 في سابقة قانونية منصفة ولافتة قضت محكمة  جنح قضاء عقرة، بتاريخ 7 آذار 2018 لصالح ابناء شعبنا الآشوري (الطرف  المشتكي) في القضية المتضمنة التجاوزات الحاصلة على اراضي قرية كشكاوا/  نهله.
 وإذ نهنئ ابناء شعبنا بهذا المنجز الذي  ساهم في احقاقه مجمل فعاليات شعبنا القومية والسياسية والمدنية’ فاننا نخص  بالشكر مكتب حقوق الانسان الاقليمي في اربيل التابع لبعثة الامم المتحدة  لمساعدة العراق وعلى راسه المديرة السابقة للمكتب، السيدة رويدا الحاج  والفريق القانوني على الجهود الحثيثة في تحريك ملف التجاوزات على المستوى  الوطني والدولي آملين من القضاء الاقليمي البت في الدعاوى المقامة وذات  العلاقة ومطالبين السلطات الحكومية بسرعة تنفيذ الاحكام القضائية والقرارات  الادارية.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2018)

*إتحاد النساء الآشوري: بيان بمناسبة 8 آذار "اليوم العالمي للمرأة"*




 



عشتارتيفي كوم/

*بمناسبة الثامن من آذار اليوم العالمي للمرأة اصدر إتحاد النساء الآشوري بيانا هذا نصه :*

*بيان بمناسبة 8 آذار "اليوم العالمي للمرأة**"*
*  نحتفل اليوم  مع الكثير من البلدان العالم باليوم العالمي للمرأة، بإنجازات المرأة بغض  النظر عن أي تقسيمات أخرى مثل القومية والإثنية واللغة والثقافة والبيئة  الاقتصادية أو السياسية ، ذلك اليوم هو قصة المرأة العادية صانعة التاريخ  هذه القصة التي يعود اصولها إلى نضال المرأة على امتداد القرون من أجل  المشاركة في المجتمع على قدم المساواة مع الرجل، ومنذ تلك السنوات المبكرة،  عد فرصة للنساء في الدول النامية والمتطورة على حد السواء،لحشد الدعم  لحقوق المرأة ودعم مشاركتها في المجالات السياسية والاقتصادية**.*
*حيث كان للمرأة ومازال دوراً عظيماً في جميع المجتمعات ولا يستطيع أحد أن ينكر ذلك فالمرأة تستحق كل الدعم والتقدير**، **لذا  نجدد المطالبة بان تحظى بحقها في ممارسة اختياراتها، مثل المشاركة  السياسية والحصول على التعليم وكسب مداخيل والعيش في مجتمع خال من العنف  والتمييز.*
*ولكي يتحول  اليوم العالمي للمرأة عيداً حقيقياً لكل امرأة عراقية، لابد من تبني برنامج  علمي يعطي الأولوية لتفعيل المشاركة السياسية للمرأة وضمان تمثيل حقيقي  لها في المؤسسات التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية،ويعمل على معالجة إستسلام  الكثير من النساء للواقع وضعف إستعدادهن لمواجهة أي تدهور يحصل في  حقوقهن،والتصدي لكل القوانين التي تتعارض مع المواد الدستورية التي تحفظ  كرامة المرأة وحقوق الانسان .*
*ففي الوقت الذي يحتفل العالم بيوم المرأة العالمي، تبقى الغصّة أكبر من الفرحة في قلب كل امرأة عراقية في هذه المناسبة**،**أما  السبب فلا يقتصر على مسألة معيّنة، بل هو حصيلة درب طويل من المعاناة تأمل  المرأة العراقية أن ينتهي يوماً وتنتصر العدالة في بلادها ،حيث عانت  كثيراً بسبب النزاعات السياسية والعسكرية، كما عانت من فقدان الأب والأخ  والأبن والزوج والحبيب بسبب الحروب العبثية،وكانت ضحية الاحداث الدموية  التي لم تشهدها البشرية منذ عصور قديمة، فمنذ سقوط ثلث العراق بيد تنظيم  الدولة الاسلامية داعش ،عانت الشابة والأم العراقية من أفظع الجرائم** .*
*ولابد أن نذكر هنا معاناة المرأة  الأيزيدية من خلال أسر آلاف النساء من قبل داعش وقتل كبار السن منهن  والتمثيل بجثثهن ،وسبي الشابات والقاصرات والاعتداء عليهن وعرضهنّ في  الاسواق للبيع .*

*لذا نطالب بالتزام المجتمع الدولي  والحكومة العراقية بدعم تنفيذ خطة العمل الوطنية  لقرار 1325 (المرأة  ,الامن ,السلام) ونأمل أن تكون الخطوات القادمة اكثر جدية ،حيث أن من أهم  ركائز الخطة متعلقة بالحماية والوقاية والهدف منها تحسين الظروف المعيشية  للمرأة وضمان حقوقها وخدماتها والوصول إليها.*
*ويأتي اليوم العالمي للمرأة هذا العام في  أعقاب حركة عالمية غير مسبوقة لدعم حقوق المرأة والمساواة والعدالة،وتصدر  التحرش الجنسي والعنف والتمييز ضد النساء عناوين الصحف والنقاشات العامة  المدفوعة بعزم متزايد نحو التغيير،مما استدعى الى اختيار الموضوع الرئيسي  لهذه المناسبة في عام 2018 ليكون داعما لهذا التحرك تحت شعار "حان الوقت  :الناشطون من الريف والحضر يغيرون من حياة المرأة ".*

*وختاما تحية حب الى كل نساء العالم  المعذبات وتحية لكل الامهات والى المرأة المدركة والواعية لدورها ومكانتها  في المجتمع أينما وحيثما كانت ... وكل عام وانتن بألف خير.*

                                                                                  اتحاد النساء الآشوري
                                                                                  8 آذار 2018


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2018)

*المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري يدين الجريمة المروعة بحق العائلة المسيحية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


 مرة أخرى تمتد يد الغدر والأرهاب للنيل من  أبناء شعبنا المسالم، حيث أقترفت زمرة ضالة جريمة أخرى بحق أبناء شعبنا في  بغداد وبالتحديد في منطقة المشتل، وإغتالت عائلة مكونة من ثلاث أفراد لا  ذنب لهم سوى الإخلاص للوطن والعمل بكل الطاقات لخدمته، جريمة يندى لها  الجبين وليست الأولى في الفترة الأخيرة، بل هي سلسلة من الإستهدافات التي  تهدف الى تهجير ما تبقى من أبناء شعبنا من بغداد،  جريمة غدر وتهدف إضافة  لما سبق، إفراغ الوطن من كفاءات وطنية تسعى لبناءهبروح وطنية تسمو على  الصغائر التي نتلمسها هنا وهناك.
 وهنا نحن في المجلس الشعبي الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري نستنكر هذه االجرائم المقترفة بحق شعبنا،وفي ذات الوقت  ندين هذا الإستهداف المستمر بحق مسيحيي العراق عامة وبغداد خاصة، ونحمل  الحكومة العراقية المسؤولية الكاملة لحماية مواطنيها من كل القوميات  والأديان والمكونات العراقية، ونطالب الجهات المعنية بالتحقيق العاجل وكشف  ملابسات هذه الجريمة وكل الجرائم السابقة والقبض على فاعليها وتقديمهم  للقضاء لينالوا جزائهم العادل.
 إن ما يحصل من خروقات أمنية سببه الأساس  هو عدم السيطرة على إنتشار السلاح، وهنا لا بد من حصر السلاح بيد الدولة  للسيطرة على هذه الزمر الأجرامية السائبة.
 وفي الوقت الذي نعزي أنفسنا وذوي العوائل  المغدورة والتي أصبحت ضحايا للخروقات الأمنية التي تعيشها بغداد خاصة،  والتي تستغله بعض الجماعات الخارجة عن القانون، فإننا نؤكد بأن شعبنا باق  في وطنه ويجتهد في خدمته بالرغم من كل ما يتعرض له، ويؤمن بأن الحوار  والسلام وسمو المصلحة الوطنية هي السبل الكفيلة لحل كل الإشكالات ...



 المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري
 9/3/2018


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2018)

*النائب رائد اسحق يستنكر العمل الاجرامي الذي اودى بحياة عائلة مسيحية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
   استنكر النائب رائد اسحق عضو مجلس  النواب العراقي الجريمة البشعة التى اودت بحياة عائلة مسيحية في منطقة  المشتل ببغداد مطالبا الحكومة اخذ دورها في الحفاظ على أمن المواطنين  والكشف عن الجناة جاء ذلك في في بيان هذا نصه:
 يستمر مسلسل استهداف المسيحيين في العراق  بعد عملية الاغتيال التي طالت عائلة مسيحية في بغداد مؤخرا على الرغم من ان  عددهم في العراق قد اصبح مقلقا بسبب هجرة الكثيرين منهم الى خارج العراق  وتركهم للبلاد هربا من عمليات القتل والخطف والتهجير التي طالتهم طيلة  السنوات السابقة منذ عام ظ¢ظ ظ ظ£ وما بعدها والذي توسع ليشمل اغتيال رجال  الدين ومن ابرزهم المطران بولس فرج رحو رئيس اساقفة الموصل للكلدان،  واغتيال الاب بولس اسكندر ورغيد كني وعادل عبودي وغيرهم، ثم جريمة كنيسة  سيدة النجاة التي راح ضحيتها 45 شهيدا بينهم اثنان من الكهنة، وما الجريمة  الاخيرة التي راح ضحيتها طبيب وعائلته الا استمرار لعمليات الاستهداف تلك.  مما يشكل ذلك زعزعة في ثقة المواطن المسيحي بالدولة واجهزتها الامنية في  حمايته ومما سيكون ذلك عاملا مساعدا لما تبقى من المسيحيين في التفكير  بالهجرة .
 ونحن في الوقت الذي نستنكر فيه هذا الفعل  الاجرامي الجبان الذي استهدف عائلة آمنة نطالب الحكومة بأخذ الموضوع على  محمل الجد وعدم اعتباره جريمة كسائر الجرائم الاخرى التي يمكن ان تحدث في  اي زمان ومكان آخر. كما نطالب وزارة الداخلية وكافة الاجهزة الامنية ذات  العلاقة بسرعة الكشف عن ملابسات الجريمة والقاء القبض على الجناة وإنزال  اقصى العقوبات بحقهم ليكونوا عبرة للاخرين.
 وختاما نقدم تعازينا الحارة الى ذوي الضحايا طالبين لهم من الرب الرحمة.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2018)

*البطريركية الكلدانية تدين اغتيال العائلة  المسيحية والشاب سامر ببغداد وتدعو الى وضع شريط اسود حدادا عليهم اثناء  دوامهم الرسمي غدا الاثنين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ببالغ الحزن والاسى  نتلقى  في الآونة  الأخيرة  اخباراً مؤلمة عن اغتيال اشخاص من اجل  الاستيلاء على أموالهم  او  بهدف اخذ الثأر والانتقام، ومن بين هؤلاء الاشخاص الذين  تم قتلهم بدم  بارد خلال الأيام الأخيرة شاب مسيحي وعائلة مسيحية: زوج وزوجة وهما طبيبان  ووالدة الزوجة وسرقت أموالهم على الملأ.
 هذا دليل وجود خلل  في المتابعة الأمنية،  وملاحقة الجناة،  لذا نطالب الحكومة  باتخاذ كل  الإجراءات اللازمة  لحماية  المواطنين وممتلكاتهم، وملاحقة الجناة وتقديمهم  للعدالة ومعاقبتهم بقسوة  لتطمين المواطنين. ولذلك ندعو هنا  كل الجهات  وخصوصا الدينية والتربوية والإعلامية الى إشاعة ثقافة السلام والحياة  واحترام الآخر والعيش المشترك .. ثقافتنا بحاجة الى التحديث.  إنه من غير  المعقول تطبيق تقاليد قديمة  تعود  الى الجاهلية كالثأر والانتقام  و"الفصل"، ولا يمكن اطلاق الحرية للأشخاص لأخذ حقهم بأنفسهم في حين توجد  محاكم رسمية لتحقيق العدالة. 
 كما تعلن البطريركية يوم غد الاثنين 12  آذار 2018 يوم حداد في كنائسها ببغداد على مقتل الشاب المسيحي سامر صلاح  الدين والعائلة المسيحية: د. هشام مسكوني وزوجته د. شذى مالك ووالدتها  خيرية داؤود.

 واستنكارا  لاستهداف الدم العراقي، ندعو أولادنا جميعاً اظهار حدادهم بوضع شريط اسود على صدورهم اثناء دوامهم الرسمي.

 وتقيم البطريركية مساء نفس اليوم قداساً مشتركاً في كنيسة مار يوسف – خربندة في الساعة الخامسة والنصف عن راحة انفس المغدور بهم.
 يكفي استهتاراً بحياة الناس وممتلكاتهم، تكفي ثقافة العنف والدم والخراب.
 يا رب السلام إمنح عراقنا السلام.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2018)

*راعي كنيسة ماريوس ببغداد: هل مسلسل قتل المسيحيين مخططٌ لإفراغ البلد منهم؟*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- رووداو/

 أكد راعي كنيسة ماريوس في بغداد، القس  بيوس قاشا، أن حادثة ذبح مسيحيين طعناً بالسكاكيين في بغداد أول أمس  الخميس، علامة على أن المسيحيين لامكان لهم في هذا البلد، ونحن أبناء هذا  البلد الأصلاء، مشيراً إلى أنه "على الحكومة المركزية القيام بدورها بحماية  أبناء هذا البلد ".

 وقال قاشا لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية إن "حادثة  استشهاد أحد الأطباء وزوجته الطبيبة ووالدة الطبيب بطعن بالسكاكين وسرقة  المنزل الطبيب تتكرر في مناسبات عدة"، مضيفاً أن " هذه الحوادث لايجب أن  تكون أحداث عابرة،  واللجان التي تشكل يجب  أن تعطي نتائج مرجوة".

 وأشار إلى أن "هذه الحوادث علامة على أن المسيحيين لامكان لهم في هذا  البلد، ونحن أبناء هذا البلد الأصلاء"، متسائلاً "هل مسلسل قتل المسيحيين  بدأ من جديد؟ وهل هناك مخطط لإفراغ البلد من وجود المسيحيين الذين أعطوا  حياتهم في بناء هذا البلد؟".

 وأوضح  قاشا " بعض المسيحيين  سيغادرون للتفتيش عن الأمان لأنهم رجال محبة وسلام "، لافتاً إلى أنه  "يتوجب على هذه الدولة أن تحترم جميع المكونات والاقليات".

 وأردف  راعي كنيسة ماريوس في بغداد قائلاً:  "نؤمن أن تقوم الحكومة المركزية  بدورها في حماية أهل البلد، لكن لحد الآن لم نرى أي نتيجة من اللجان التي  شكلت". 

 وقتل أول أمس الخميس مسلحون في بغداد طبيب وزوجته ووالدة الطبيب وهم من المكون المسيحي.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2018)

*مسيحيو بغداد يخشون من تكرار استهدافهم بعد مقتل عائلة*







فتى أمام مدخل منزل العائلة المسيحية في بغداد​ 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الشرق الاوسط/
 اعتبر بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم،  لويس رفائيل ساكو، أن الخلل في أوضاع الأمن وراء مقتل عائلة مسيحية، من 3  أفراد، في حي المشتل بمنطقة بغداد الجديدة.
 وقال البطريرك ساكو، في بيان: «ببالغ  الحزن والأسى، نتلقى أخبارًا مؤلمة عن اغتيال أشخاص للاستيلاء على أموالهم،  أو بهدف أخذ الثأر والانتقام، ومن بين هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين تم قتلهم بدم  بارد خلال الأيام الأخيرة شاب وزوجته، وهما طبيبان، إضافة إلى والدة  الزوجة، وجميعهم مسيحيون، وتمت سرقة أموالهم أمام الملأ».
 وعدّ البطريرك حادث القتل «دليلاً على  وجود خلل في المتابعة الأمنية وملاحقة الجناة»، مطالباً «الحكومة باتخاذ كل  الإجراءات اللازمة لحماية المواطنين وممتلكاتهم، وملاحقة الجناة وتقديمهم  للعدالة ومعاقبتهم بقسوة لتطمين المواطنين»، داعياً الجهات الدينية  والتربوية والإعلامية إلى «إشاعة ثقافة السلام والحياة واحترام الآخر  والعيش المشترك».
 ولم يصدر عن وزارة الداخلية أي توضيح بشأن  الحادث، لكن مصادر أمنية قالت، أول من أمس، إن «طبيباً واثنين من أفراد  عائلته قتلوا طعناً بسكاكين، بعد اقتحام منزله من قبل مسلحين، شرق بغداد»،  وأشارت إلى «اقتحام مجموعة مسلحة منزل الطبيب في ساعة متقدمة من ليلة  الجمعة، وأقدمت على قتل صاحب المنزل وعائلته طعناً بالسكاكين، بعد أن قاموا  بسرقة أموال ومقتنيات العائلة». والعائلة المشار إليها هي كل من الطبيب  هاشم شفيق مسكوني، وزوجته الطبيبة شذى مالك دانو، ووالدتها خيرية داود.
 بدوره، استغرب رئيس كتلة «الوركاء»  المسيحية جوزيف صليوه «صمت الجهات الأمنية حيال حادث مقتل العائلة المروع»،  وقال لـ«الشرق الأوسط»: «ليس لديّ معلومات مفصلة عن الحادث حتى الآن،  المرجح أن يكون وراء الحادث أهداف إجرامية، وسرقة أموال العائلة، لكني  أستغرب سكوت الداخلية عن الموضوع، وعدم تقديمها أي إيضاح».
 ويرى صليوه أن «الحادث قد يكشف عن حالة  الأمن الهشة، وعدم ملاحقة عصابات الجريمة المنظمة»، ولا يستبعد أن يكون  «وراء الجريمة أهداف أخرى غير السرقة العادية، مثل محاولة ترويع من تبقى من  المكون المسيحي في بغداد، ودفعهم إلى الهروب، بهدف السيطرة على ما تبقى من  ممتلكاتهم».
 إلى ذلك، وصف المرصد الآشوري لحقوق  الإنسان ما حصل للعائلة المسيحية بـ«الجريمة النكراء»، مطالباً الحكومة  العراقية بـ«إجراء تحقيق فوري في الحادثة، ومعرفة الجناة وتقديمهم بسرعة  للمحاكمة». وقال في بيان: «نطالب الحكومة العراقية بتحمل مسؤولياتها  القانونية والأخلاقية تجاه مواطنيها في توفير الحماية والأمان لهم، ووضع  حدّ لهذا النوع من الجرائم بحق المواطنين المسيحيين العزل، التي من شأنها  زرع الخوف والقلق في نفوس العراقيين، وبالتالي تقضي على أية فرص بإمكانية  بقاء المسيحيين في العراق، أو عودة المهجرين إليه».
 يشار إلى أن منازل عدد غير قليل من  المسيحيين في بغداد ومحافظة أخرى تم التلاعب بأوراقها، والسيطرة عليها من  قبل مافيات نافذة في دوائر التسجيل العقاري. ودفعت موجة أعمال العنف آلاف  الأسر المسيحية منذ 2003 إلى مغادرة بغداد باتجاه إقليم كردستان أو أوروبا  والدول الغربية، وانخفضت نسبة وجودهم في بغداد إلى أكثر من النصف، استنادًا  إلى بعض المصادر المسيحية.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2018)

*المكتب السياسي للمجلس الشعبي يعقد إجتماعه في اربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 صباح يوم السبت الموافق 10/3/2018، عقد  المكتب السياسي للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، إجتماعا له  برئاسة السيد جميل زيتو رئيس المجلس...
 جاء الإجتماع لمناقشة عدد من القضايا  المهمة المتعلقة بالمجلس الشعبي وعمله في الفترة المقبلة، كما تم في  الإجتماع الوقوف مفصلا على الأوضاع السياسية التي تحيط بالوطن عموما واقليم  كوردستان العراق خصوصا، وإتخاذ المواقف المناسبة تجاهها.
 وتم في الإجتماع مناقشة الجريمة البشعة التي اقترفت بحق عائلة من أبناء شعبنا في بغداد، وتم أصدار بيان استنكار لهذه الجريمة.
 وفي جانب آخر من الإجتماع تم إتخاذ عدد من  القرارات حول سبل التهيئة وتوفير المستلزمات الضرورية للحملة الدعائية  لقائمتنا الإنتخابية لمجلس النواب العراقي بما يحقق الأستعدادات الكاملة  وبذل أقصى الجهود لضمان سير وتحقيق الخطط الإعلامية التي تمت المصادقة  عليها في الإجتماع..


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2018)

*مسيحيو كوردستان يدينون ذبح العائلة المسيحية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 أدانت المديرية العامة لشؤون المسيحيين في  وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الدينية في إقليم كوردستان مقتل ثلاثة أفراد من  عائلة واحدة في بغداد، وأشارت إلى أنها تشعر بأن التعايش في وسط وجنوب  العراق مهدد. 

 أصدرت المديرية العامة لشؤون المسيحيين في وزارة  الأوقاف والشؤون الدينية في إقليم كوردستان يوم، الأحد 11 آذار 2018،  بياناً جاء فيه: "من المؤسف أن حياة المسيحيين وكافة المكونات الأخرى في  وسط وجنوب العراق معرضة لتهديدات جدية وتتعرض لأكبر الخطر، ونسمع يومياً  أخباراً مؤلمة تتحدث عن قتل المواطنين،. هذه الأخطار دفعت أغلب المسيحيين  وأبناء المكونات الأخرى في العراق إلى اللجوء إلى إقليم كوردستان، لأن  إقليم كوردستان بات الملاذ الآمن ومحل التعايش السلمي لجميع المكونات".

 وأشار بيان المديرية العامة لشؤون المسيحيين في إقليم كوردستان إلى انه  "في الوقت الذي ندين فيه هذا العمل اللاإنساني، نطالب الحكومة العراقية  والجهات المعنية بالعثور على مرتكبي هذا العمل وتقديمهم للعدالة لينالوا  عقوبتهم حسب القانون".

 وقد قام مجهولون في ليلة الخميس الماضي، 8  آذار 2018، بذبح طبيب مسيحي وزوجته وأمه في دارهم في منطقة المشتل ببغداد،  وسرق الجناة كمية من المصوغات والأموال من دار الضحايا.

 ورداً على  حادث قتل العائلة المسيحية في بغداد، صرح رئيس حركة بابليون العراقية،  ريان الكلداني، بأن المسيحيين لن يغادروا العراق ولن يسكتوا بعد اليوم.

 من جانبه، أعلن المتحدث باسم وزارة الداخلية العراقية، اللواء سعد معن،  يوم السبت، في بيان أن "القوات الأمنية ألقت القبض على عصابة الجناة التي  قتلت العائلة المسيحية في بغداد يوم الخميس الماضي".

 وكانت هجمات  سابقة واعتداءات على المواطنين المسيحيين في بغداد ومناطق أخرى من جنوب  العراق قد أدت إلى نزوح وهجرة المسيحيين، وتوجه عدد كبير منهم إلى إقليم  كوردستان.

 وحسب رئيس الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الإنسان في الولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية، حميد مراد، تعرض أكثر من ألف ومائتين وعشرين مسيحياً من  مختلف مناطق العراق للقتل منذ العام 2003.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2018)

*فيديو.. البطريرك ساكو يضع ورداً ويضيء شمعاً أمام بيت العائلة المسيحية الشهيدة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 قام غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل  ساكو الكلي الطوبى مساء الأحد 11 آذار 2018 يرافقه المطران مار شليمون  وردوني، المعاون البطريركي وعدد من الآباء الكهنة وجمع من المؤمنين بوضع  الورود وإضاءة  الشموع  أمام باب بيت العائلة الشهيدة في المشتل، كما رتلوا  صلاة الأبانا وعبّروا عن ألمهم وإدانتهم لهذه الجريمة البشعة وطالبوا  السلطات الحكومية بمتابعة القضية وكشف الجناة.
 كما حضر التجمع اللواء مسؤول مكافحة الإجرام في وزارة الداخلية وبعض القنوات الإعلامية.
 وتوجه غبطته بعد التجمع الى كنيسة القلب الأقدس لإقامة قداس على نيتهم…
 علماً بان البطريركية كانت قد نشرت  تعميماُ صباح يوم الاحد الى جميع الكنائس أعلنت فيه يوم الاثنين يوم حدادٍ  يرتدي فيه المسيحيون شريطاً أسودَ أثناء الدوام ويجتمعون في قداس جنائزي  عصر الإثنين في الساعة 5:30 في كنيسة مار يوسف – خربندة
 نصلي جميعاً ان تكون هذه الحادثة خاتمة الأحزان.














​   [YOUTUBE]eITDx3dtmL0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2018)

*المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية تحتفي بمنتسباتها لمناسبة يوم المرأة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 لمناسبة اليوم العالمي للمرأة أقامت  المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية يوم الخميس 8 آذار 2018،  احتفاءً خاصاً على قاعة متحف التراث السرياني تقديرا للجهود التي تبذلها  منتسبات المديرية وتكريما لدورهن الفعال في الخدمة الوظيفية العامة.
 وبعد الترحيب بالحضور، استهل الحفل بكلمة  المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية ألقاها مديرها العام الدكتور  روبين بيت شموئيل أشار فيها إلى دور المرأة بعامة، والسريانية بخاصة في  التعليم والثقافة والفنون فضلا عن تربية النشء الجديد، كما وثمن دور النساء  الموظفات في المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية، ودعا في ختام  كلمته إلى تقدير المرأة ودورها في المجتمع واحترام جهدها.
 تلتها كلمة ألقتها السيدة فيحاء شمعون  أعربت فيها عن سعادتها بالاحتفال بيوم المرأة الذي يتزامن مع أعياد نوروز  والانتفاضة، وأضافت: (المرأة هي الام واهبة الحياة ومنبع النور ورائحة  الذكريات، هذه هي المرأة التي مهما تبدلت ادوارها تظل تجمع بروحها كل  الصفات، وتتقن في ادارتها بامتياز، فهي سياسية بارعة، ومهندسة متمكنة،  وطبيبة ماهرة ومحامية قديرة، ومربية متفانية واعلامية شجاعة، وام وزوجة  وربة بيت ناجحة. فليس قليل بحقها ان يكون لها يوم يحتفل بها، فكل عام  وزميلاتي وصديقاتي ورفيقات دربي بكل خير ودمتم فخرا وافتخارا).








































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مارس 2018)

*سفير روسيا الإتحادية يزور البطريركية الكلدانية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 إستقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى صباح الأحد 11 آذار 2018 سعادة سفير روسيا  الإتحادية، السيد ماكسيم ماكسيموف برفقة المستشار السيد الكسندر كوزين  والملحق الثقافي، السيد فاسيلي فافيلين.
 تناول الطرفان الوضع العام في البلاد،  ووضع المسيحيين والأقليات، واهمية مواصلة مكافحة الفكر المتطرف والعنف،  ومواصلة الحوار المسيحي الإسلامي من إجل ترسيخ قيم العيش المشترك.
 ثم ذكر سعادة السفير زيارة قريبة لوفد  رفيع المستوى من الكنيسة الروسية الأرثوذكسية للعراق تضامناً مع المواطنين  العراقيين ولزيارة بعض مخيمات النازحين، والإسهام في عملية إعمار البلدات  المحررة.
 وقد أعرب غبطته عن إستعداد البطريركية لإستقبال الوفد، واستضافته، والمشاركة بتنظيم برنامج زيارته.
 حضر اللقاء، سيادة المطران شليمون وردوني،  المعاون البطريركي، والأب روبرت سعيد، راعي كنيسة الانتقال في المنصور ود.  إخلاص جرجيس مقدسي، أمينة سر البطريركية .


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2018)

*تحت عنوان “إعادة بناء مهد المسيحية”.. الفرسان يسعون لإنقاذ المسيحيين المضطهدين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/
 قد يكون مخطئًا من قال إن البعيد عن العين بعيد عن القلب وما يقوم به فرسان كولومبوس في نبراسكا الأمريكية خير دليل على ذلك.
 من بلدة لا يزيد عدد سكانها عن 900  شخص  يأمل مجلس فرسان كولومبوس وأعضاؤه البالغ عددهم 162 أن تثمر جهودهم  وتصل إلى المقلب الآخر من الكرة الأرضية.
 فهؤلاء الفرسان يقومون بكل ما في وسعهم  لمساعدة المسيحيين في سوريا والعراق الذين طردوا من منازلهم بسبب الإرهاب  والإبادة الجماعية والحرب.
 تحت عنوان “إعادة بناء مهد المسيحية” أطلق  فرسان كولومبوس في نبراسكا مبادرة تعد النسخة المحلية لجهد فرسان كولومبوس  الوطني لمساعدة المسيحيين الذين فروا هرباً من الجماعة الإسلامية  الإرهابية ودمار مدنهم حيث يعيش العديد منهم الآن في بلدان أخرى أو في  مخيمات اللاجئين.
 مجلس فرسان كولومبوس 10305 في فورت كالهون  في نبراسكا تبنّى قضية تمويل بناء مئات المنازل في بلدة كرمليس المسيحية  التي تقع في سهل نينوى العراقي.
 المدير الأعلى في المجلس الوطني وعضو  أبرشية المنطقة مايك كونراد قال إن خطوة فرسان كولومبوس ستسمح للسكان  بالعودة وإعادة بناء حياتهم.
 “إنّه أكبر مشروع يشارك فيه مجلسنا حتّى  الآن” يقول جيم هوبشمان وهو كبير منسقي المجلس والفارس المشارك في المشروع  مضيفًا: “نحن ملتزمون للغاية بمساعدة هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين يريدون العودة  إلى أوطانهم”.
 وكانت الموصل قد سقطت بيد داعش في آب / أغسطس من العام 2014 حيث تم تحرير بلدة كرمليس أواخر عام 2016.
 أكثر من نصف منازل المنطقة (800 منزل)  أحرقت ودمّر 97 منها بوسطة القنابل كما تم تدمير الكنائس وحرق الصور  المقدسة وفقا لتقرير صادر عن منظمة الأبواب المفتوحة التي تعنى بقضايا  المسيحيين المضطهدين في جميع أنحاء العالم.
 في إطار جهودهم نظّم فرسان فورت كالهون  لحدثين لجمع التبرعات في أوماها في التاسع والعاشر من آذار/مارس ضمّا  المطران السرياني الكاثوليكي برنابا يوسف حبش.
 ولد حبش وترعرع وخدم ككاهن ومطران في العراق. منذ عام 2010  قاد أبرشية سيدة النجاة للسريان في نيو جيرسي في الولايات المتحدة وكندا.
 “لقد كتب المؤرخ الفرنسي في القرن التاسع  عشر أن الأرض المقدسة بعد الجلجثة هي بلاد ما بين النهرين (أي العراق  اليوم). في الجلجثة تم سفك دم المسيح ولكن لم تسفك على أي أرض أخرى دماء  الشهداء المسيحيين بنفس الدرجة التي سفكت فيها دماء المسيحيين في بلاد ما  بين النهرين  أو العراق”. يقول المطران حبش.
 وقال حبش إن الإسلام نجح في القضاء على  المسيحية في بعض الأماكن في الشرق الأوسط التي كانت موطنًا مسيحيًا أي  المملكة العربية السعودية وقطر والأراضي المقدسة والأردن ومصر والعراق.
 “الاضطهاد والتدمير الذي قام به مسلحو  داعش ضد المسيحيين في العراق وسوريا ومصر ما هو إلا تكرار لما حدث في كثير  من الأحيان لمسيحيي الشرق الأوسط”. يقول المطران حبش.
 وعن مسيحيي العراق أضاف المطران حبش: “من  الواضح أن ثلثي مسيحيي العراق تم اقتلاعهم من جذورهم. لكن وبرغم الصعوبات  التي يواجهونها  فإنهم يتحلون بإيمان نابض بالحياة كما لو كانوا يقولون  إننا مستعدون لفقدان كل شيء – المنزل والممتلكات والممتلكات والمال وكل شيء  – إلّا أن أحدًا لا يستطيع أن يأخذ منّا إيماننا المسيحي”.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2018)

*اخوية الصفا وبالتعاون مع لقاء المرأة في عنكاوا تقيم اللقاء السنوي بمناسبة عيد الام*


​    عشتار تيفي كوم/
 برعاية سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة  رئيس اساقفة ابرشية اربيل الكلدانية وباشراف الاب لويس قاقوز راعي كنيسة ام  المعونة الدائمة في عنكاوا أقامت اخوية الصفا وبالتعاون مع لقاء المرأة  اللقاء السنوي بمناسبة عيد الام وفي يومه الاول واستهل اللقاء بالوقوف  جميعا للصلاة ثم القى الاب لويس قاقوز كلمة رحب خلالها بالحضور شاكرا سيادة  المطران ماربشار متي وردة لحضوره ورعايته هذا اللقاء بعده القى سيادة  المطران ماربشار متي وردة محاضرته التي كانت بعنوان (المرأة الفاضلة قيمتها  تفوق الألئ) موضحا ان هذه الأية مأخوذة من سفر الامثال الذي كتبه سليمان  الحكيم ولكن في خاتمة السفر هناك اقوال خاصة لملك موئيل (ملك مسا)حيث ان  هذا السفر له مكانة مميزة لدى الشعب.
 وفي نهاية سفر الامثال شرح سيادة المطران  مار بشار متي وردة عن (راس الحكمة مخافة الله ) كأن تكون المرأة حكيمة في  كل شيء وتكون مسؤولة عن ممتلكات زوجها ثم تصبح مسؤوليتها اوسع ليس فقط  بأمور المنزل وفي ختام اليوم الاول من اللقاء السنوي جرت مداخلات ومناقشات  كما تم طرح بعض الاسئلة اجاب عليها سيادة المطران بكل شفافية. ثم قدمت  خورنة اخوية الصفا عرضا لريبورتاج بعنوان (ست الحبايب) وهو من اعداد شبيبة  اخوية الصفا ثم اختتم اللقاء بيومه الاول بتقديم قصيدة شعرية من قبل السيدة  عواطف سليم مراد وعرض لمشهد مسرحي بعنوان (من هي الام الحقيقية).


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2018)

*فنان من بغديدا قدم لوحة ’الحب العجيب‘ إلى البابا فرنسيس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 خلال عطاءه ومحبته وعمله المتفاني لثلاث  سنوات في فرنسا، اُختير الفنان التشكيلي فهد عولو، من بلدة بغديدا، ليكون  ممثلاً عن فرنسا بتقديم لوحة فنية "الحب العجيب" إلى البابا فرنسيس في  الفاتيكان. حيث عبّرت اللوحة عن مُعجزة حماية مريم العذراء لمسيحيّ الشرق  وكيف أوصلتهم إلى مناطق الأمان في فرنسا وأوروبا.
 جاء ذلك يعد لقاء قداسته مع برلمانيي  وسياسيي مقاطعة مرسيليا في فرنسا، حيث شدد البابا في كلمته على أهمية السعي  على الاقتراب من الآخرين، لاسيما من الأشخاص الذين يعيشون أوضاع فقر، وعدم  الاستسلام أبدًا لعدم المساواة الاجتماعية، واستقبال وحماية المهاجرين  واللاجئين وتعزيز تنميتهم البشرية الشاملة وإدماجهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2018)

*رسالة للفاتيكان من التجمع العربي للتصدي لهجرة المسيحيين*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - العرب نيوز/
 اخبر الناطق الاعلامي باسم التجمع العربي  للتصدي لهجرة المسيحيين الدكتور تيسير عماري انه يحمل رسالة من التجمع إلى  قداسة البابا فرانسيس .
 واشار عماري الذي يزور حاضرة الفاتيكان  الى ان قداسة البابا فرنسيس يظهر اهتماماً وحرصاً كبيرين للحفاظ على الحضور  المسيحي في المنطقة.
 وأكمل أن الزيارة تأتي لابراز أهمية الدور الذي يقوم به جلالة الملك رئـيس الاردن صاحب الوصاية على المقدسات المسيحية والاسلامية في ظل الأوضاع الحالية في القدس بعد قرار الادارة الأمريكية بنقل سفارتها الى القدس.
 واضاف أنه سيجري لقاءات مع أمين سر دولة  الفاتيكان، ورئيس المجلس البابوي للحوار بين الأديان الكاردينال جان لويس  توران ،كما يشمل برنامج الزيارة لقاءات في عدد من المؤسسات الإعلامية  والصحفية الايطالية.
 وتأسس التجمع العربي عام 2011 برئاسة طاهر المصري ويعمل على التصدي لواجب الحفاظ على الحضور المسيحي في الشرق الاوسط ودور مسيحيي الشرق في المنطقة والعالم .


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مارس 2018)

*’عون الكنيسة المتألمة‘ تطلق خمسة مشاريع لدعم مسيحيي سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 أعلنت جمعية ’عون الكنيسة المتألمة‘  البابوية عن تكريسها خمسة مشاريع على مدى خمسة أسابيع من الصوم الكبير لدعم  مسيحيي منطقة سهل نينوى، شمال العراق.
 وقالت الجمعية، التي تعدّ الأولى في  العالم من حيث دعم المجتمعات المسيحية في المنطقة المذكورة، إن حملتها لعام  2018 مخصصة لسهل نينوى بالكامل، والتي تمثل واجهة لإعادة بناء القرى  المسيحية التي تم تحريرها من سيطرة تنظيم داعش.
 وبهذا الصدد، قال مدير فرع إيطاليا  للجمعية البابوية "إن وجود المسيحيين حاسم في الشرق الأوسط، وذلك لإقامة  الحوار بين كل المجتمعات"، وأنه "بفضل دعمنا، حققنا نتائج لا يمكن تصورها  قبل عام واحد فقط". وذكر أن "قرية باطنايا، التي تبعد بضعة كيلومترات عن  الموصل، دمرت بالكامل ولم يكن أحد منا يعتقد أن العائلات المسيحية ستعود  إليها"، المشمولة بأحد المشاريع الـ5 لإعادة بناء 520 منزلًا مسيحيًا في  باطنايا.
 وذكرت الجمعية أن "المشروع الآخر ينطوي  على إيصال مياه الشرب إلى 115 منزلاً في ناحية قرة قوش"، بينما "يشمل  المشروع الثالث إجراء تدخل هيكلي في قرية تللسقف، التي عادت إليها 67٪ من  عائلاتها بالفعل"، كما "سنتبرع بتكاليف التأسيسات الكهربائية لـ69 منزلاً،  للسماح للأسر بممارسة أنشطتها اليومية الإعتيادية" في القرية.
 وذكرت أنه "لم يكن بالإمكان أن ننسى  الأماكن الدينية التي دمرها ودنسها تنظيم داعش بشكل كبير"، حيث "سيعاد بناء  دير القديس ريجينالدو للراهبات الدومينيكيات"، اللاتي "سيتمكنَّ بذلك من  استئناف تنشئة الأطفال وتقديم التعليم المسيحي لهم في أيام الآحاد". وخلص  بيان الجمعية الى القول إن "ناحية برطلة، ستشهد إعادة بناء كنيسة القديسة  شموني، لكي يتمكن المجتمع المحلي مرة أخرى أن إمتلاك مكان للصلاة".


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مارس 2018)

*نائب ترامب يكشف تفاصيل مكالمة هاتفية مع العبادي.. هذا ما يخص المسيحيين*








عشتارتيفي كوم- بغداد اليوم/

 كشف مايك بنس، نائب الرئيس الأميركي  دونالد ترامب، الخميس، عن تفاصيل مكالمة هاتفية أجراها مع رئيس مجلس  الوزراء حيدر العبادي، فيما أكد إلتزام الإدارة الأميركية بحماية المسيحيين  والأقليات الدينية المضطهدة في العراق والشرق الأوسط.
 وقال بنس في تغريدة له على تويتر، إن  "مكالمة هاتفية أجراها مع رئيس الوزراء حيدر العبادي"، مؤكداً أن "الإدارة  الأميركية ملتزمة بحماية المسيحيين والأقليات الدينية المضطهدة في العراق  والشرق الأوسط".
 وأوضح أنه "هنأ العبادي على نجاحات قوات  الأمن العراقية ضد داعش"، مشيداً بـ"الشراكة بينها وبين القوات الأميركية  والتحالف الدولي لهزيمة التنظيم".
 وكانت المفوضية العليا لحقوق الإنسان في  العراق أعربت عن قلقها الثلاثاء 13 آذار 2018، بشأن تصاعد حالات القتل  العمد والسطو المسلح التي طالت أرواح الأبرياء من أبناء الأقليات والمكونات  في العاصمة بغداد، بعد أيام من مقتل أسرة مسيحية هناك.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مارس 2018)

*في حفل غداء بمناسبة عيد الأم الرابطة السريانية: نحن للفقراء والمحتاجين والنازحين . لان السياسة عطاء وليس وجاهة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أقامت لجنة المرأة في الرابطة السريانية  حفل غداء بمناسبة عيد الام في مطعم أبو ملحم – سن الفيل حضره مطران جبل  لبنان وطرابلس جورج صليبا السيد نزيه نجم المرشح عن المقعد الأرثوذكسي  العميد المتقاعد جان شمعون، نبيلة فارس رئيسة جمعية الأكسوفيل، الدكتورة  نور سلمان، ميشال بو سليمان الأمين العام للرابطة جورج أسيو ممثلاً رئيسها  حبيب افرام، وحشد من ممثلي المؤسسات والجمعيات السريانية.
 ألقت السيدة سهام الزوقي رئيسة اللجنة  كلمة قالت فيها: اليوم عيد الأم . الأمهات المضحيات والمثابرات والرائدات  اللواتي يبحثن عن مكان لهن في مجتمع لا يعترف بكفاءتهن، مجتمع يكبّل  المرأة  سياسياً واقتصادياً .             
 لن نطالب بتقديم المساعدة لها بل سنطلب  منها أن تلعب دورها الريادي الصحيح. أجل دور المرأة في العلم والثقافة  والسياسة للتوازن الاجتماعي مع الرجل.            
 من وحي ما قال رئيس الجمهورية العماد ميشال عون "خذي المبادرة أنتِ واعتلي المنابر، لديكِ القدرات الطبيعية والفكرية".          
 ولأن المرأة تعمل بإكتفاء ذاتي تقوم بعدة  أدوار دون أن تضيّع البوصلة ولن تقبل أن تكون أدوارها على حساب عائلتها.  فيا عزيزتي نطلب منك التقدّم وتخطي  كل الحواجز لا تقولي  ليس لي مكان  وهناك عوائق تمنع ذلك نعم توجد حواجز مادية ومعنوية أجل ولكن ضوء الشمعة  يهز كبرياء العتمة لا تقبلي أن تعيشي في الظلمة أبداً.   
  أخيراً نعدكنّ أن نبقى صوتاً صارخاً للفقراء والمحتاجين وللنازحين. هكذا نفهم السياسة عطاء وليس وجاهة.
 وكرّمت اللجنة السيدة عايدة حرّاق القنج  على عطاءاتها الاجتماعية، مثالاً للأم اللبنانية بطيبتها وعنفوانها وحنانها  وحبها للحياة والناس. وهي متزوجة من الراحل روبير القنج وأم لربع بنات  فيفيان، فانيا، ميراي  وكلير.  قدّم لها درع الرابطة المطران جورج صليبا.         
  كما كرّمت السيدة هيلدا أبي فاضل جبارة  لأنها قدوة في تربية أولادها وجدة رائعة في عطائها وحنانها وزوجة مهمة في  حياة زوجها انطوان جبارة رئيس بلدية الجديدة – السد.   وأم لثلاثة  أولاد  إيلون، سيزار، جينا.  قدّمت لها درع الرابطة السيدّة نبيلة فارس.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مارس 2018)

*بمناسبة عيد الأم لجنة منطقة نهلة لاتحاد النساء الآشوري تحتفي بعدد من الامهات*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد / نهلة
    الأم رمز المحبة والحنان والعطاء  والتضحية، تلك الانسانة التي تعطي ولا تنتظر أن تأخذ مقابل العطاء، ومهما  حاولت أن تفعل وتقدم لها فلن تستطيع أن ترد جميلها عليك،ولهذا وبمناسبة عيد  الأم قامت لجنة منطقة نهلة لاتحاد النساء الآشوري، يوم الثلاثاء 20 آذار  2018 بتقديم هدايا لعدد من الامهات الكبيرات في السن في جميع قرى التابعة  لمنطقة نهلة .
   حيث قام وفد من لجنة المنطقة والذي ضم  السيدة اميليا هارون مسؤولة المنطقة وعدد من عضوات الاتحاد بزيارة الامهات  وتقديم الهدايا لهن متمنين لهن دوام الصحة والعافية ، وبدورهن شكرن الاتحاد  على هذه المبادرة الجميلة التي ادخلت الفرحة في قلوبهن ،واختتمت الزيارات  للامهات في قرية جمي ربتكي والمشاركة في حفلة شاي اعدت بهذه المناسبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بقداس جمعة  الأربعين (نهاية الصوم الأربعيني) ويقيم رتبة درب الصليب في كاتدرائية  سيّدة النجاة في بغداد - العراق، لأوّل مرّة في تاريخ أبرشية بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة الرابعة والنصف من بعد ظهر  يوم الجمعة ٢٣ آذار ٢٠١٨، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي بمناسبة  جمعة الأربعين، أي نهاية الصوم الأربعيني، ثمّ أقام غبطته رتبة درب الصليب،  وذلك على مذبح كاتدرائية سيّدة النجاة في الكرادة - بغداد، وهي المرّة  الأولى في تاريخ أبرشية بغداد التي يحتفل فيها غبطة البطريرك بهذه المناسبة  المباركة.
     فور وصول غبطته من مطار بغداد إلى  كاتدرائية سيّدة النجاة ومقرّ مطرانية أبرشية بغداد، أضاء غبطة أبينا  البطريرك صورة ضخمة لشهداء مذبحة كاتدرائية سيّدة النجاة، معلناً المضيّ في  دعوى تطويبهم تمهيداً لرفعهم على المذابح.
     بعدئذٍ احتفل غبطته بالقداس الإلهي،  يعاونه سيادة المطران مار أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب  البطريركي على البصرة والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، والأب  حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.
     وخلال القداس أقام غبطته جنّازاً  لراحة نفوس الشهداء المرحومين الدكتور هشام مسكوني وزوجته الدكتورة شذى  ووالدتها خيرية الذين استشهدوا في بغداد قبل أسبوعين.
     شارك في هذه المناسبة صاحب الغبطة مار  لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو بطريرك بابل على الكلدان، وصاحب السيادة المطران  ألبيرتو أورتيغا السفير البابوي في العراق والأردن، وأصحاب السيادة  المطارنة رؤساء الكنائس في بغداد: مار سويريوس حاوا مطران بغداد والبصرة  للسريان الأرثوذكس، وآفاك أسادوريان مطران بغداد للأرمن الأرثوذكس، وجان  سليمان النائب الرسولي للاتين في العراق، وباسيليوس يلدو المعاون البطريركي  للكلدان، وعدد كبير من الخوارنة والكهنة والشمامسة والراهبات من كنيستنا  السريانية ومن الكنائس الشقيقة، وجمهور غفير جداً من المؤمنين الذين غصّت  بهم الكاتدرائية على رحبها.
     كما تقدّم الحضور معالي الدكتورة آن  نافع أوسي وزيرة الإعمار والإسكان في الحكومة العراقية وهي من أعضاء  كنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية، والسيّد رعد جليل كجه جي رئيس ديوان أوقاف  المسيحيين والديانات الأخرى.
     في موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، تحدّث  غبطة أبينا البطريرك عن يوم جمعة الأربعين وهو اليوم الأخير من الصوم ويسبق  سبت إحياء لعازر والشعانين وأسبوع الآلام، متطرّقاً إلى التجارب الثلاث  التي جرّب بها الشيطانُ يسوعَ، منوّهاً إلى أنّ "أهلنا في الشرق لا يفتّشون  عن الخبز اليومي، لأنهم لو فعلوا ذلك لما كنّا دُعينا اليوم مسيحيين"،  مشيراً إلى أنّ "الإنسان يحيا بالكلام الإلهي والدفاع عن الحقيقة والسلام  والمحبّة بين البشر"، ومعتبراً أنّنا "نحن المسيحيين في الشرق نعاني من  شهوة الكبار والمجد الباطل ونكون نحن الضحايا"، مؤكّداً أنّ "علينا ألا  نتّكل على المادّة ونعبد ربَّين، الله والمال".
     وأشار غبطته إلى أنّ "موقف يسوع خلال  تجربته من الشيطان يعطينا القوّة والفخر والإعتزاز بإيمان آبائنا وأجدادنا  الذين عانوا الأمرَّين كي يحافظوا على أمانتهم للرب يسوع. ونحن اليوم في  هذه الكاتدرائية التي تفتخر أنّ هؤلاء الشهداء قدّموا كلّ ما لهم قبل ثماني  سنوات وبذلوا دمهم من أجل الرب يسوع، كانوا في مثل هذا الوقت يشاركون في  ذبيحة القداس الإلهي، وإذ بهم يُدعَون ليشاركوا الحمل الإلهي في السماء".
     وأردف غبطته قائلاً: "إنّنا نحبّكم  ونحن معكم، ليس فقط بالفكر والصلوات، لكن خاصةً بالدفاع عن قضيتكم العادلة،  وهي أن تقدروا على العيش مثل باقي المسيحيين في بلادنا المشرقية، بالحرّية  الدينية والكرامة المسيحية، وأن تساهموا في بناء وطنكم الغالي العراق، كي  يرجع أفضل ممّا كان، بالعيش المشترك بين جميع مكوّناته أكانوا أغلبية أم  أقلية، فهم مواطنون يحقّ لهم أن يعيشوا بكرامة وبحقوقهم الإنسانية  والدينية".
     وختم غبطته موعظته مجدِّداً التعازي  لعائلة مسكوني بفقدان الشهداء المرحومين، مشدّداً على أنّنا "كما عانينا  ونعاني الآلام منذ السنوات الماضية، سواء هنا في العراق أو في سوريا من  الكوارث التي حلّت بهذين البلدين، نسأل الرب أن يخفّف هذه المحنة ويساعدنا  كي نرافقه في درب آلامه نحو مجد ونور القيامة، بشفاعة أمّنا مريم العذراء  سيدة النجاة وجميع شهدائنا وشهيداتنا".
     وكان سيادة المطران مار أفرام يوسف  عبّا قد ألقى كلمة في بداية القداس، رحّب فيها بغبطته، مثمّناً زيارته  الرسولية إلى العراق، ومنوّهاً برعايته الأبوية وسهره الدائم من أجل  الإعتناء بأبنائه وبناته، وحمله قضية الحضور المسيحي في الشرق ومستقبل  المسيحيين في العراق إلى المحافل الدولية، متمنّياً لغبطته دوام الصحّة  والعافية والتوفيق في أعماله الجليلة لما فيه خير الكنيسة، ومعرباً عن خالص  امتنانه لمشاركة رؤساء الكنائس الشقيقة في هذه المناسبة، ومؤكّداً على  الوحدة والشراكة التي تجمع الكنائس في العراق بروح المحبّة والإحترام.
     وبعد انتهاء القداس، ترأس غبطة أبينا  البطريرك رتبة درب الصليب الأخيرة لهذا العام، فطاف داخل الكاتدرائية خلال  مراحل درب الصليب، ثمّ منح البركة الختامية بالصليب المقدس.
     ثمّ تقدّم المؤمنون من غبطته فنالوا بركته الأبوية.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو: بعد 15 سنة ’لا تكفي الشعارات لإرساء الديمقراطية‘*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 كانت قوات التحالف الدولي بقيادة الولايات  المتحدة الأميركية قد بدأت في 20 آذار 2003 عملية "تحرير العراق" لدحر  نظام صدام حسين، متهمة إياه بامتلاك أسلحة الدّمار الشامل. ومنذ تلك اللحظة  بدأت تهطل القنابل فوق بغداد وعلى أهداف استراتيجية أخرى للنظام في  العراق. وحينما قام الجنود الأميركيون والجمع المحتشد وسط بغداد بإسقاط  تمثال صدام بتاريخ 9 نيسان 2006، انتشرت صور الحدث حول العالم بسرعة البرق.  وبدى الأمر وكأن الديكتاتورية قد انتهت.
 بعد ذلك بأيام، وتحديدًا في 15 نيسان  2006، كانت قوات التحالف الدولي قد احتلت كل المدن العراقية الرئيسية. وفي 1  أيار من نفس العام، أعلن الرئيس الأميركي جورج دبليو بوش انتهاء العمليات  العسكرية الكبرى. إلا أن "الاحتلال" أثار حربًا أهلية بين الشيعة والسنّة  من جهة، وحرب عصابات ضد القوات الأميركية من جهة أخرى. وكل ذلك سبّب في  زعزعة المنطقة برمتها، إلى أن ظهر تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية.
 وقد أجرت خدمة الأنباء الدينية التابعة  لمجلس أساقفة إيطاليا (SIR)، مقابلة مع غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل  ساكو، بطريرك بابل للكلدان، من مقر إقامته في بغداد، بخصوص الوضع العراقي  الراهن. وهذا نصها:
 غبطة البطريرك، بعد مضي 15 سنة على الغزو وسقوط نظام صدام حسين، كيف تغيّر بلدكم منذ تلك اللحظة؟
 هنالك فسحة أكبر لحرية التعبير والتفكير،  لكن ما فُقد فعلاً هو الأمان. وبالطبع فُقد أيضًا العمل والانتعاش  الاقتصادي والاستقرار السياسي. وتمكّن الشعب من أن يلمس بأيديه أن السلام  والديمقراطية ليسا ثمرة سحر ولا فرض. كان ينبغي على الأميركيين أن يعلّموا  الناس الديمقراطية، وينشؤوهم على الحرية المسؤولة. لم يكن العراق فيما قبل  ديمقراطيًا أبدًا. النظام كان ديكتاتوريًا والثقافة السائدة كانت قبلية. لم  تدرك الولايات المتحدة الأميركية هذا الأمر جيدًا. فلا تكفي الشعارات  لإرساء الديمقراطية. إلا أن ثمّة حقيقة ينبغي الاعتراف بها: اليوم أصبح  الناس أكثر إدراكًا بضرورة إجراء التغيير وولادة عراق جديد. ففي كل يوم  جمعة توجد مظاهرات في ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد، ومن بين المشاركين هنالك  أيضًا مسيحيون. الكل يطالب بحكومة مدنية (مدنية الدولة)، كما يطالبوا  بالحرية والعدالة والمساواة واحترام الحقوق. وبالحقيقة، فإن تلك المطالب هي  من المبادىء الأساسية لكل دولة ديمقراطية.
 زعزع احتلال عام 2003 كل المنطقة،  وتأثيراته لا تزال واضحة حتى يومنا هذا. تكفي الإشارة للحرب في سوريا. ولا  يتم الحديث عن العراق بعد. يبدو وكأن الصراع قد انتهى فيه. هل الواقع هو  فعلاً كذلك؟
 للأسف لم تنتهِ الحرب. فلا تزال هنالك  مواجهات عسكرية وهجمات إرهابية في بعض المناطق. إضافة إلى ذلك، هنالك مهمة  محاربة العقلية والأيديولوجية الداعشية واجتثاثها، وهذا الأمر ليس بالسهل  ويتطلب الوقت. فللخروج من هذه الوضعية توجد حاجة ملّحة للسلام وإيجاد فرص  العمل وتحديث التعليم، والاستقرار والتنشئة على قيم الاحترام والتسامح.  وكمسيحيين كنا قد بدأنا نلتمس بعض الأمن هنا في بغداد، لكن قبل أقل من عشرة  أيام مضت، قتلت عائلة مسيحية بأكملها وشاب. هذا الأمر شكّل صدمة لنا  جميعًا.
 ما هو الطريق للخروج من هذه الوضعية؟
 أكرر: ما نحتاجه الآن في العراق هو السلام  والاستقرار، وبالأخص المواطنة الكاملة لكل مكونات المجتمع، ولا سيما  المسيحيين. كلنا مواطنون عراقيون، وأبناء أرض واحدة (هي أمنّا). فما الداعي  لوضع الحواجز والتفرقة بين الأشخاص؟ إن الثقافة الطائفية بلا مستقبل. ولا  يمكن أن تكون القبيلة أو الطائفة أو الميليشيا هي من تحمي المواطنين، وإنما  الدولة بشرطتها وجيشها. يجب أن يتثقف الناس على هذا، وعلى ضرورة إقامة  دولة مدنية.
 كان يبدو بأن الدستور الجديد الذي ثبّت عام 2005 قد يساهم في التغيير نحو الأفضل! فما رأيكم به؟
 في الدستور يوجد فخ ويهمش الأديان الأخرى.  فالمادة الثانية منه تقرّ بأن "الإسلام دين الدولة الرسمي، وهو مصدر أساس  للتشريع". وفي الوقت عينه، تقر تلك المادة الدستورية بأنه "لا يجوز سن  قانون يتعارض مع مبادىء الديمقراطية" ومع "الحقوق والحريات الأساسية". لا  يمكن أن يكون الدين مصدر تشريع الدولة، وإنما ينبغي أن يقوم الدستور على  مبادىء سياسية ومجتمعية. يجب أن يكون المجتمع مكونًا من الكل ولخير الكل.
 بعد بضعة أيام سيتوجه المصريون لصناديق  الاقتراع، وفي شهر أيار ستجري الانتخابات في لبنان والعراق. فهل هذه تعتبر  فرصة للمكون المسيحي لكل يُسمع صوته؟
 تعد الانتخابات خطوة مهمّة للغاية. وعليه  ينبغي على الناس أن يؤدوا هذا الواجب بمسؤولية على الصعيد الشخصي والوطني،  ويختاروا الناس الذين يرونهم أكفاء لخدمة الوطن والشعب، من دون التفكير في  مصلحة العشيرة أو القوى السياسية التي ينتمون لها. الفساد متفشي جدًا عندنا  في العراق، فلا وجود للمشاريع، والأموال تذهب مباشرة لجيوب الفاسدين من  الساسة. إننا في مرحلة حاسمة نحو التغيير.
 للأسف يدخل المسيحيون العراقيون لهذه الانتخابات وهم منقسمون فيما بينهم!
 ليس فقط المسيحيون منشطرون، وإنما أيضًا  السنة والشيعة، والأكراد والعرب. العراق بأسره منقسم، وهذا الانقسام له  عواقبه على المسيحيين. ولهذا نرى بأن رؤيتهم ليست مستقلة، حيث يوجد مسيحيون  يقفون إلى جانب الأكراد، وآخرون إلى جانب العرب. هذا الانقسام بالنسبة لنا  هو خسارة فادحة، بحيث هنالك ثمانية قوائم انتخابية مسيحية.
 هل هذا التفت هو أيضًا ناتج عن الاضطهاد الذي يمنع المسيحيون من إثبات وجودهم وفعاليتهم في الحياة الاجتماعية والسياسية العراقية؟
 إن المسيحيين مستهدفون، وهذا ما ينبغي أن  يكون واضحًا. لكن اضطهاد المسيحيين ليس فقط في العراق، بل هو منتشر في كل  أنحاء العالم. فالمسيحيون ليسوا مقبولين. وهذا حتى في الغرب، حيث هنالك عدم  لامبالاة كبيرة، وغالبًا ما يخجلون من إقرار إيمانهم بشكل علني. أما  الهجمات ضد المسيحيين، فهي ليست فقط عندنا. في زيارتنا الأخيرة للعتبات  المقدسة طلبنا من قداسة البابا فرنسيس بأن يستمر في دعمه للمسيحيين في  الشرق الأوسط، لأنهم يتألمون كثيرًا، وهم جزءٌ من الكنيسة.
 كم هو حجم تأثير التوترات في دول جوار  العراق على مستقبله، وضعين بنظر الاعتبار بشكل خاص ضغوطات أطراف إقليمية  مثل إيران وتركيا والسعودية وإسرائيل، إضافة إلى التوترات الدولية، مثل  التوتر بين الولايات المتحدة الأميركية وروسيا؟
 إنها لحروب عبثية. ثماني سنوات من الصراع  في سوريا. وهكذا الحال في العراق واليمن وليبيا. أما الحرب بين  الإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين فقد اندلعت منذ أكثر من خمسين سنة ولا تزال  مستمرة. وكل هذا بسبب القادة الذين بدلاً من السعي للسلام واحترام حقوق  الإنسان يسعون لمصالحهم الخاصة، وبالتالي يزيدون حدّة الصراعات والحروب.  ينبغي على الساسة الإدراك بأن عليهم رسالة، والتي تكمن باحترام الحرية  ومُلك الآخرين، وعدم استغلالها لمصالح خاصة.
 بعد تحرير الجيش العراقي لمنطقة سهل نينوى من قبضة داعش، كيف تجري عملية عودة السكان المسيحيين لقراهم؟
 من مجموع عشرين ألف عائلة مهجرة، عادت سبع  آلاف لحدّ الآن. وبالرغم من ذلك، هنالك الكثير من المشاكل. فعلى سبيل  المثال، لم يتم ترميم أو إعادة بناء جميع المنازل. وقد كان تنظيم داعش قد  أحرق أو دمّر بالكامل الكثير من المنازل. وهنالك حاجة لأموال طائلة لإعادة  البناء. بالإضافة إلى عائق آخر، وهو تقسيم سهل نينوى الذي كان في السابق  موحدًا. فالآن جزء منه هو تحت سيطرة حكومة إقليم كوردستان، والجزء الآخر هو  بيد حكومة بغداد المركزية. وعليه يشعر سكان تلك المنطقة بالخوف من اندلاع  صراع بين الطرفين، ولهذا أيضًا كثيرون مترددون تجاه قرار العودة. وبالتالي  العودة إلى تلك المنطقة بطيئة، إلا أننا نأمل بأن يعودوا إلى ديارهم  ويعيشوا حياتهم هنالك بأمان. إن الإرث الحضاري المسيحي العراقي غنيٌ جدًا،  ومن دون الجماعة المسيحية سيصبح كشجرة مقطوعة.
 بما يخص عدد المسيحيين العراقيين الباقين في أرض الوطن، هل هنالك أرقام موثوقة؟
 ليس لدينا إحصائيات دقيقة. هنالك إشاعات  وأكاذيب كثيرة بهذا الخصوص. فهنالك من يقوم بأن عددهم هو ثمانون ألف نسمة  فقط. وهذا ليس صحيح إطلاقًا. نقدّر بأن يكون عددهم بين أربعمائة ألف  وخمسمائة ألف نسمة!
 ماذا تأملون في عيد الفصح هذا لمسيحيي المنطقة؟
 أتمنى أن يكون كل مسيحي صانعًا للسلام،  ويفتح عينيه لمسيح الإيمان وليس فقط للمسيح التاريخي. إذا نؤمن به فعلاً،  سنرى بأن كل شيء سيتغير. ينبغي أن يكون لدينا هذا الإيمان العميق.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو: بعد 15 سنة ’لا تكفي الشعارات لإرساء الديمقراطية‘*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 كانت قوات التحالف الدولي بقيادة الولايات  المتحدة الأميركية قد بدأت في 20 آذار 2003 عملية "تحرير العراق" لدحر  نظام صدام حسين، متهمة إياه بامتلاك أسلحة الدّمار الشامل. ومنذ تلك اللحظة  بدأت تهطل القنابل فوق بغداد وعلى أهداف استراتيجية أخرى للنظام في  العراق. وحينما قام الجنود الأميركيون والجمع المحتشد وسط بغداد بإسقاط  تمثال صدام بتاريخ 9 نيسان 2006، انتشرت صور الحدث حول العالم بسرعة البرق.  وبدى الأمر وكأن الديكتاتورية قد انتهت.
 بعد ذلك بأيام، وتحديدًا في 15 نيسان  2006، كانت قوات التحالف الدولي قد احتلت كل المدن العراقية الرئيسية. وفي 1  أيار من نفس العام، أعلن الرئيس الأميركي جورج دبليو بوش انتهاء العمليات  العسكرية الكبرى. إلا أن "الاحتلال" أثار حربًا أهلية بين الشيعة والسنّة  من جهة، وحرب عصابات ضد القوات الأميركية من جهة أخرى. وكل ذلك سبّب في  زعزعة المنطقة برمتها، إلى أن ظهر تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية.
 وقد أجرت خدمة الأنباء الدينية التابعة  لمجلس أساقفة إيطاليا (SIR)، مقابلة مع غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل  ساكو، بطريرك بابل للكلدان، من مقر إقامته في بغداد، بخصوص الوضع العراقي  الراهن. وهذا نصها:
 غبطة البطريرك، بعد مضي 15 سنة على الغزو وسقوط نظام صدام حسين، كيف تغيّر بلدكم منذ تلك اللحظة؟
 هنالك فسحة أكبر لحرية التعبير والتفكير،  لكن ما فُقد فعلاً هو الأمان. وبالطبع فُقد أيضًا العمل والانتعاش  الاقتصادي والاستقرار السياسي. وتمكّن الشعب من أن يلمس بأيديه أن السلام  والديمقراطية ليسا ثمرة سحر ولا فرض. كان ينبغي على الأميركيين أن يعلّموا  الناس الديمقراطية، وينشؤوهم على الحرية المسؤولة. لم يكن العراق فيما قبل  ديمقراطيًا أبدًا. النظام كان ديكتاتوريًا والثقافة السائدة كانت قبلية. لم  تدرك الولايات المتحدة الأميركية هذا الأمر جيدًا. فلا تكفي الشعارات  لإرساء الديمقراطية. إلا أن ثمّة حقيقة ينبغي الاعتراف بها: اليوم أصبح  الناس أكثر إدراكًا بضرورة إجراء التغيير وولادة عراق جديد. ففي كل يوم  جمعة توجد مظاهرات في ساحة التحرير وسط بغداد، ومن بين المشاركين هنالك  أيضًا مسيحيون. الكل يطالب بحكومة مدنية (مدنية الدولة)، كما يطالبوا  بالحرية والعدالة والمساواة واحترام الحقوق. وبالحقيقة، فإن تلك المطالب هي  من المبادىء الأساسية لكل دولة ديمقراطية.
 زعزع احتلال عام 2003 كل المنطقة،  وتأثيراته لا تزال واضحة حتى يومنا هذا. تكفي الإشارة للحرب في سوريا. ولا  يتم الحديث عن العراق بعد. يبدو وكأن الصراع قد انتهى فيه. هل الواقع هو  فعلاً كذلك؟
 للأسف لم تنتهِ الحرب. فلا تزال هنالك  مواجهات عسكرية وهجمات إرهابية في بعض المناطق. إضافة إلى ذلك، هنالك مهمة  محاربة العقلية والأيديولوجية الداعشية واجتثاثها، وهذا الأمر ليس بالسهل  ويتطلب الوقت. فللخروج من هذه الوضعية توجد حاجة ملّحة للسلام وإيجاد فرص  العمل وتحديث التعليم، والاستقرار والتنشئة على قيم الاحترام والتسامح.  وكمسيحيين كنا قد بدأنا نلتمس بعض الأمن هنا في بغداد، لكن قبل أقل من عشرة  أيام مضت، قتلت عائلة مسيحية بأكملها وشاب. هذا الأمر شكّل صدمة لنا  جميعًا.
 ما هو الطريق للخروج من هذه الوضعية؟
 أكرر: ما نحتاجه الآن في العراق هو السلام  والاستقرار، وبالأخص المواطنة الكاملة لكل مكونات المجتمع، ولا سيما  المسيحيين. كلنا مواطنون عراقيون، وأبناء أرض واحدة (هي أمنّا). فما الداعي  لوضع الحواجز والتفرقة بين الأشخاص؟ إن الثقافة الطائفية بلا مستقبل. ولا  يمكن أن تكون القبيلة أو الطائفة أو الميليشيا هي من تحمي المواطنين، وإنما  الدولة بشرطتها وجيشها. يجب أن يتثقف الناس على هذا، وعلى ضرورة إقامة  دولة مدنية.
 كان يبدو بأن الدستور الجديد الذي ثبّت عام 2005 قد يساهم في التغيير نحو الأفضل! فما رأيكم به؟
 في الدستور يوجد فخ ويهمش الأديان الأخرى.  فالمادة الثانية منه تقرّ بأن "الإسلام دين الدولة الرسمي، وهو مصدر أساس  للتشريع". وفي الوقت عينه، تقر تلك المادة الدستورية بأنه "لا يجوز سن  قانون يتعارض مع مبادىء الديمقراطية" ومع "الحقوق والحريات الأساسية". لا  يمكن أن يكون الدين مصدر تشريع الدولة، وإنما ينبغي أن يقوم الدستور على  مبادىء سياسية ومجتمعية. يجب أن يكون المجتمع مكونًا من الكل ولخير الكل.
 بعد بضعة أيام سيتوجه المصريون لصناديق  الاقتراع، وفي شهر أيار ستجري الانتخابات في لبنان والعراق. فهل هذه تعتبر  فرصة للمكون المسيحي لكل يُسمع صوته؟
 تعد الانتخابات خطوة مهمّة للغاية. وعليه  ينبغي على الناس أن يؤدوا هذا الواجب بمسؤولية على الصعيد الشخصي والوطني،  ويختاروا الناس الذين يرونهم أكفاء لخدمة الوطن والشعب، من دون التفكير في  مصلحة العشيرة أو القوى السياسية التي ينتمون لها. الفساد متفشي جدًا عندنا  في العراق، فلا وجود للمشاريع، والأموال تذهب مباشرة لجيوب الفاسدين من  الساسة. إننا في مرحلة حاسمة نحو التغيير.
 للأسف يدخل المسيحيون العراقيون لهذه الانتخابات وهم منقسمون فيما بينهم!
 ليس فقط المسيحيون منشطرون، وإنما أيضًا  السنة والشيعة، والأكراد والعرب. العراق بأسره منقسم، وهذا الانقسام له  عواقبه على المسيحيين. ولهذا نرى بأن رؤيتهم ليست مستقلة، حيث يوجد مسيحيون  يقفون إلى جانب الأكراد، وآخرون إلى جانب العرب. هذا الانقسام بالنسبة لنا  هو خسارة فادحة، بحيث هنالك ثمانية قوائم انتخابية مسيحية.
 هل هذا التفت هو أيضًا ناتج عن الاضطهاد الذي يمنع المسيحيون من إثبات وجودهم وفعاليتهم في الحياة الاجتماعية والسياسية العراقية؟
 إن المسيحيين مستهدفون، وهذا ما ينبغي أن  يكون واضحًا. لكن اضطهاد المسيحيين ليس فقط في العراق، بل هو منتشر في كل  أنحاء العالم. فالمسيحيون ليسوا مقبولين. وهذا حتى في الغرب، حيث هنالك عدم  لامبالاة كبيرة، وغالبًا ما يخجلون من إقرار إيمانهم بشكل علني. أما  الهجمات ضد المسيحيين، فهي ليست فقط عندنا. في زيارتنا الأخيرة للعتبات  المقدسة طلبنا من قداسة البابا فرنسيس بأن يستمر في دعمه للمسيحيين في  الشرق الأوسط، لأنهم يتألمون كثيرًا، وهم جزءٌ من الكنيسة.
 كم هو حجم تأثير التوترات في دول جوار  العراق على مستقبله، وضعين بنظر الاعتبار بشكل خاص ضغوطات أطراف إقليمية  مثل إيران وتركيا والسعودية وإسرائيل، إضافة إلى التوترات الدولية، مثل  التوتر بين الولايات المتحدة الأميركية وروسيا؟
 إنها لحروب عبثية. ثماني سنوات من الصراع  في سوريا. وهكذا الحال في العراق واليمن وليبيا. أما الحرب بين  الإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين فقد اندلعت منذ أكثر من خمسين سنة ولا تزال  مستمرة. وكل هذا بسبب القادة الذين بدلاً من السعي للسلام واحترام حقوق  الإنسان يسعون لمصالحهم الخاصة، وبالتالي يزيدون حدّة الصراعات والحروب.  ينبغي على الساسة الإدراك بأن عليهم رسالة، والتي تكمن باحترام الحرية  ومُلك الآخرين، وعدم استغلالها لمصالح خاصة.
 بعد تحرير الجيش العراقي لمنطقة سهل نينوى من قبضة داعش، كيف تجري عملية عودة السكان المسيحيين لقراهم؟
 من مجموع عشرين ألف عائلة مهجرة، عادت سبع  آلاف لحدّ الآن. وبالرغم من ذلك، هنالك الكثير من المشاكل. فعلى سبيل  المثال، لم يتم ترميم أو إعادة بناء جميع المنازل. وقد كان تنظيم داعش قد  أحرق أو دمّر بالكامل الكثير من المنازل. وهنالك حاجة لأموال طائلة لإعادة  البناء. بالإضافة إلى عائق آخر، وهو تقسيم سهل نينوى الذي كان في السابق  موحدًا. فالآن جزء منه هو تحت سيطرة حكومة إقليم كوردستان، والجزء الآخر هو  بيد حكومة بغداد المركزية. وعليه يشعر سكان تلك المنطقة بالخوف من اندلاع  صراع بين الطرفين، ولهذا أيضًا كثيرون مترددون تجاه قرار العودة. وبالتالي  العودة إلى تلك المنطقة بطيئة، إلا أننا نأمل بأن يعودوا إلى ديارهم  ويعيشوا حياتهم هنالك بأمان. إن الإرث الحضاري المسيحي العراقي غنيٌ جدًا،  ومن دون الجماعة المسيحية سيصبح كشجرة مقطوعة.
 بما يخص عدد المسيحيين العراقيين الباقين في أرض الوطن، هل هنالك أرقام موثوقة؟
 ليس لدينا إحصائيات دقيقة. هنالك إشاعات  وأكاذيب كثيرة بهذا الخصوص. فهنالك من يقوم بأن عددهم هو ثمانون ألف نسمة  فقط. وهذا ليس صحيح إطلاقًا. نقدّر بأن يكون عددهم بين أربعمائة ألف  وخمسمائة ألف نسمة!
 ماذا تأملون في عيد الفصح هذا لمسيحيي المنطقة؟
 أتمنى أن يكون كل مسيحي صانعًا للسلام،  ويفتح عينيه لمسيح الإيمان وليس فقط للمسيح التاريخي. إذا نؤمن به فعلاً،  سنرى بأن كل شيء سيتغير. ينبغي أن يكون لدينا هذا الإيمان العميق.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2018)

*منظمة شلومو للتوثيق تشارك في أعمال المؤتمر الدولي الخاص بالتزامات العراق بالاتفاقات الدولية التي وقعها مع الأمم المتحدة   *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شارك الاستاذ فارس يوسف ججو عضو الهيئة  الادارية لمنظمة شلومو للتوثيق بأعمال المؤتمر الدولي الذي انعقد في عمان  للفترة 13- 15 آذار 2018  التي نظمته مؤسسة فريدريتش ايبر الالمانية والذي  ناقش المراجعة الدورية الشاملة بخصوص التزامات العراق تجاه الاتفاقيات  الدولية التي وقعها مع الامم المتحدة ومنها :-
  ظ،- الاتفاقية الدولية لالغاء التمييز العنصري سنة ظ،ظ©ظ¦ظ¥. 
 ظ¢- اتفاقية العهد الدولي الخاص بالحقوق المدنية والسياسية سنة ظ،ظ©ظ¦ظ¦.
 ظ£- اتفاقية القضاء على جميع اشكال التمييز ضد المراة المعروفة ب ( سيداو) سنة ظ،ظ©ظ§ظ©.
 ظ¤- اتفاقية مناهضة التعذيب وغيرها من ضروب المعاملة السيئة سنة ظ،ظ©ظ¨ظ¤.
 ظ¥- اتفاقية حقوق الطفل ظ،ظ©ظ¨ظ©.
 ظ¦- اتفاقية حماية العمال المهاجرين سنة ظ،ظ©ظ©ظ .
 ظ§- اتفاقية حقوق الاشخاص ذوي الإعاقة سنة ظ¢ظ ظ ظ¦.
 ظ¨- الاتفاقية الدولية لحماية جميع الأشخاص من الاختفاء القسري سنة ظ¢ظ ظ ظ©.
 وقد شاركت منظمة شلومو للتوثيق بورقة عمل  عن الجرائم الدولية الجسيمة التي تعرض لها المسيحيين من ابناء الشعب  الكلداني السرياني الاشوري والارمن بعد احتلال دولة الخلافة الاسلامية  لمناطق المسيحيين في الموصل وسنجار وسهل نينوى  في حزيران 2014 ولحد الان   .
 ومن الجدير بالذكر ان المؤتمر الذي شاركت  فيها 12 منظمة  تحت اسم "تحالف انسان" ومن ضمنها منظمة شلومو للتوثيق  سوف  ترفع توصياتها الى الحكومة العراقية ومجلس حقوق الانسان التابع للامم  المتحدة لمناقشتها ومراجعتها في آذار 2019 .


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تقيم دورة تطويرية في اللغة السريانية لكوادرها في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 بتوجيه من المدير العام للدراسة السريانية  السيد عماد سالم ججو ، اقامت الدراسة السريانية دورة تطويرية في مادة  اللغة السريانية لكوادر وموظفي المديرية ولمدة خمسة ايام اعتبارا من يوم  الاحد 18 اذار 2018 ، وذلك في مقر المديرية في بغداد.
 شملت محاضرات الدورة التي يقدمها السيد  سالم اسطيفان ابونا مدير قسم التقنيات والمناهج والسيد رمزي كمليل مسؤول  شعبة الاعلام، المواضيع الدراسية الاساسية في تعلم اللغة السريانية ، حيث  ستشكل الدورة حافزا اضافيا لتطوير امكانيات الموظفين وتوسيع معرفتهم في  اللغة السريانية.
 يشار الى ان المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية كانت قد اختتمت في العام الماضي 2017 ، تعليم منهاج اللغة  السريانية ضمن مشروع محو الامية للكبار في اللغة السريانية لموظفي المديرية  وكوادرها لمرحلتي الاساسي والتكميلي.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2018)

*فرع كركوك لاتحاد النساء الآشوري يزور عدد من الأمهات بمناسبة عيد الأم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد / كركوك
  بمناسبة عيد الأم قام وفد فرع كركوك  لاتحاد النساء الآشوري، يوم الاربعاء 21 آذار 2018 بزيارة لعدد من الأمهات  من أبناء شعبنا في المناطق مناطق سيكانيان وتبة وآلماس وعرفة في كركوك.
   وضم الوفد الآنسة أمل جورج مسؤولة الفرع  وعدد من عضوات الفرع ،حيث تم تقديم الهدايا للامهات بالمناسبة متمنين لهن  الصحة والعافية والموفقية في حياتهن وبدورهن شكرن الأمهات عضوات الاتحاد  على هذه المبادرة الطيبة التي أدخلت الفرحة في قلوبهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يصل إلى بغداد للقيام بزيارة رسولية إلى أبرشية بغداد وأبرشية الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 بعد ظهر يوم الجمعة ظ¢ظ£ آذار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨، وصل  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، إلى مطار بغداد الدولي - العراق، حيث يبدأ غبطته زيارة  أبوية إلى أبرشية بغداد وأبرشية الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان، يرافقه الأب  حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.
     في قاعة الشرف في مطار بغداد، كان  باستقبال غبطته سيادة المطران مار أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد  والنائب البطريركي على البصرة والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس،  والخوراسقف أفرام كذيا، والسيّد رعد جليل كجه جي رئيس ديوان أوقاف  المسيحيين والديانات الأخرى، والسيّد واثق هندو.
     وبعد استراحة قصيرة، انتقل غبطته إلى مقرّ مطرانية بغداد في الكرادة.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تقيم معرضا للخط والزخرفة السريانية في القوش*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 تحت شعار "لغتنا وجودنا"، أقامت وحدة  الدراسة السريانية في ممثلية دهوك معرضها السنوي الاول بعد تحرير محافظة  نينوى "للخط والزخرفة السريانية والايقونات الدينية" بمشاركة 14 مدرسة  وبالتعاون مع الكوادر التعليمية والتدريسية لمادتي اللغة السريانية  والتربية الدينية المسيحية وذلك صباح يوم الخميس 15 اذار 2018 في مدرسة  ثانوية القوش للبنات.
 بدأت الاحتفالية بكلمة ترحيبية القتها  الست وسن الصفار مديرة مدرسة ثانوية القوش للبنات رحبت خلالها بالضيوف  والحاضرين، تلتها كلمة مدير تربية تلكيف السيد محمد ملحم وكلمة لسيادة  المطران مار ميخائيل المقدسي راعي ابرشية القوش.
 والقى السيد فيانكي خوشابا مسؤول وحدة  الدراسة السريانية في ممثلية دهوك كلمة بالمناسبة جاء فيها "نحن بضمن  هيكلية المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية بكل كوادرها متمثلا بالسيد  المدير العام الاستاذ عماد سالم سوف نكون العنصر المساعد في تطوير وتمكين  طلبتنا في الوصول إلى أعلى المراتب".
 وتخللت الاحتفالية فعاليات متنوعة شاركت  فيها الطالبات وتلاميذ المدارس، بعدها افتتح المعرض الذي احتوى على العشرات  من لوحات الخط والزخرفة بالخط السرياني بالإضافة للأعمال اليدوية  والايقونات الدينية.
 هذا وحضر الاحتفالية وافتتاح المعرض سيادة  المطران مار ميخائيل المقدسي راعي ابرشية القوش الكلدانية و الخور اسقف  اسعد حنونا راعي كنيسة مار كوركيس الشهيد في قرية شرفية للكنيسة الشرقية  القديمة والسيد محمد ملحم مدير تربية قضاء تلكيف والسيد فيانكي خوشابا  مسؤول وحدة الدراسة السريانية في ممثلية وزارة التربية في دهوك والسيد زيد  غريب مسؤول شعبة الدراسة السريانية في تربية قضاء تلكيف في ممثلية دهوك  ومدراء ومعلمي ومدرسي المدارس المشاركة.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2018)

*المنبر الديمقراطي الكلداني يهنئ بمناسبة اعياد نوروز*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 المنبر الديمقراطي الكلداني يهنئ الشعب  الكوردي في العراق وفي العالم، كما يهنئ القيادة السياسية والاحزاب والبيش  مركة الابطال بمناسبة اعياد نوروز التي تعبر عن تحرر شعب في تجربة كاوا  الحداد، نتمناها مناسبة خير وتوفيق وسنة ملؤها النجاحات والتقدم في عراق  تجاوز كل مصاعبه نحو الازدهار والامن والسلام .

                                                                      اللجنة الاعلامية
                                                                المنبر الديمقراطي الكلداني


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بمسحة المرضى الجماعية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو صباح الجمعة 23 آذار 2018  في كنيسة القلب الأقدس ببغداد  قداساً إحتفالياً بمشاركة؛ معاوِنَيهِ، الأسقفين الجليلين مار شليمون  وردوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو؛ ومعظم الآباء، كهنة خورنات أبرشية بغداد؛ وكافة  منتسبي بيت عنيا ممن يهتمون بالمرضى والعجزة المهمشين؛ وعدد من الراهبات  من مختلف الرهبانيات؛ و”دار العناية الالهية للمسنين” وعدد من المرضى،  إضافة الى حشد من المؤمنين.
 هذه الجمعة من الصوم الكبير، هي الجمعة  التي تسبق أحد الشعانين تدعى “جمعة لعازر” والتي يُمنح خلالها “سر مَسحة  المرضى” لجميع المرضى المتقدمين لنيلها.
 في الموعظة تحدث غبطته عن قيامة لعازر هذا  الحدث المليء بالمعاني حيث يُظهر لنا لعازر على عتبة أعياد الفصح كسابق  ليسوع المسيح الغالب الموت وبأن القيامة هي حدث حاضر منذ الأن، لأن يسوع هو  القيامة والحياة، يعيش الراقدون بالمسيح وفيه، وترتبط حياتهم بحضور يسوع  الشخصي، وتظهر فيه.
 وشكر غبطته كل من يشارك بهذا العمل  الانساني الجبار ويخصيص له الوقت والجهد اللازمين لتحويل اكليل شوكهم  (آلامهم) الى اكليل من الزهور (رمز الأمل والرجاء). وطلب غبطة البطريرك ان  تُختتم مراسم مسحة المرضى بالصلاة الربانية التي علمنا إياها يسوع، على ان  يستمر المؤمنين بالصلاة من أجل المرضى طيلة أسبوع الآلآم.
 نتمنى الشفاء لكل المرضى.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مارس 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يستقبل البطريرك يونان ووفداً من الكنيسة الارثوذكسية الروسية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 استقبل غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو صباح يوم الثلاثاء 27 اذار 2018 في مقر البطريركية بالمنصور،  غبطة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان، بطريرك انطاكية للسريان  الكاثوليك والوفد المرافق له: سيادة المطران مار افرام يوسف عبا والأب د.  حبيب مراد، كما استقبل في نفس الوقت وفداً من الكنيسة الارثوذكسية الروسية  يرأسه سكرتير العلاقات المسكونية في بطريركية موسكو هيرومونك ستيفان  H.R.  Hieromonk Stephan (Igumenov) وأيضا سعادة السفير الروسي في بغداد والاب  سامانو راعي كنيسة المشرق الاشورية بموسكو.
 في البداية رحب غبطة البطريرك ساكو بغبطة  البطريرك يونان وبالوفد الروسي وشكرهم على دعمهم وتضامنهم مع الشعب العراقي  والشعب المسيحي خصوصا خلال نكبة داعش.
  من جانبه شكر غبطة البطريرك يونان جهود  البطريرك ساكو من اجل المسيحيين والعراقيين واكد على الوحدة والتضامن، كذلك  نقل سكرتير العلاقات المسكونية تحيات قداسة البطريرك كيريل، بطريرك  الكنيسة الارثوذكسية الروسية وعن تضامنهم مع الشعب العراقي ودعمه للوجود  المسيحي في العراق والمنطقة.
  ودار نقاش اخوي حول العلاقات بين الكنائس  المسيحية وتعزيز الحوار  كما شددوا على ضرورة إيجاد سبل كفيلة للحفاظ على  الوجود المسيحي في العراق والشرق ورسالتهم فيه، هذا الوجود التاريخي  والحضاري الذي هو جزء لا يتجزأ من تنوع الشرق الجميل.
  وفي الختام دعا غبطة البطريرك ساكو الضيوف الى غذاء المحبة.
  حضر اللقاء المطرانان المعاونان مار شليمون وردوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو والدكتورة اخلاص مقدسي سكرتيرة البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مارس 2018)

*سانت ايجيديو تنظم صلاة مسكونية لأجل المسيحيين المضطهدين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - آكي الايطالية/
 تحتفي جماعة سانت إيجيديو الكاثوليكية بذكرى المسيحيين الذين قتلوا أو يكابدون الاضطهاد والتمييز والحرمان من الحرية الدينية.
 وقالت الجماعة الكاثوليكية في بيان  الثلاثاء، إن “الإحتفاء سيكون من خلال التذكير بأسماء وقصص هؤلاء الشهود  للإنجيل”، وكذلك بـ”تكرار كلمات البابا فرنسيس: اليوم، في القرن الحادي  والعشرين، كنيستنا كنيسة الشهداء”.
 وأضافت سانت إيجيديو أن “الصلاة المسكونية  ستقام مساء الـ27 من نيسان/أبريل في كنيسة سانتا ماريا في حي تراستيفيري  وسط روما”، وأن “لقاء الصلاة سيتم برئاسة محافظ مجمع الأساقفة، الكاردينال  مارك أوليه”.
 وذكر بيان سانت إيجيديو أن “هناك العديد  من الدول في العالم حيث تمثل شهادة المسيحيين السلمية واللاعنفية، عثرة  أمام العنف والفساد والإرهاب”، وأن “هناك أماكن يُقتل فيها الناس لأنهم  يذهبون إلى الكنيسة، حيث تحرق الكنائس والمدارس المسيحية”، واختتمت بالقول  إن “هناك أناس يتعرضون للتهديد، الترهيب أو القتل، لأنهم يثقفون الشباب  وينتشلونهم من براثن العصابات الإجرامية”.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مارس 2018)

*الباحث راكان فرج عازر يصفع الظلاميين ويعلن عن منحوتة اشورية جديدة ويطرح رأيا جديدا عن مشروع الملك سنحاريب الاروائي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلن الباحث راكان فرج عازر في يوم  الاثنين 26-3-2018 وفي أثناء فعاليات المؤتمر الذي عقدته كلية الاداب/  جامعة بغداد حول تاريخ مدينة الموصل، عن منحوتة اشورية جديدة وطرح رأياً  جديداً يتعلق بمشروع الملك الاشوري سنحاريب (705-681 ق.م) لارواء مدينة  نينوى ويتمثل رأيه بان المشروع الذي استمر الملك الاشوري في انشائه مدة (  15عاماً ) قد تّكون من خمس مراحل وليس اربع.
 المرحلة الجديدة من المشروع كما عرّفها  الباحث هي مرحلة (18) الثمان عشرة قناة وانها مثلت مرحلة مستقلة عن مرحلة  النظام الشمالي ومرحلة نظام خنس وتتمثل بعيون المياه الواقعة في اعالي  الخوصر وايضا في شرقه وغربه التي وجهت مياهها الى نهر الخوصر وقد اسسها ما  بين (694-690 ق.م).
 كما اعلن الباحث راكان الذي يحمل شهادة  الماجستير في مشاريع الارواء الاشورية عن منحوتة جديدة وقياسات قناة محفورة  في حافة الجبل كان قد كشف عنهما في العام 2014 أثناء زيارته للمنطقة  الواقعتان فيها لاكمال رسالته آنذاك واضاف ان المنحوتة التي تم اعلانها تقع  في الطرف الغربي من جبل القوش قرب فايدة يبلغ طولها (4,53متر) قد نقشت على  حافة الجبل ما يظهر منه هو حوالي (40 سم) وتظهر فيها قبعات لموكب يمثل عدد  من الالهه التي عبدها سكان بلاد الرافدين وعددها سبعة وهي تمثل على الارجح  اشور, ننليل, انليل, مردوخ , شمش , ادد, وعشتار اما باقي المشهد فهو مطمور  بالترسبات الطينية. وهي تقع الى الجنوب من المشهدين اللذين اشار اليهما  الباحث البريطاني جوليان ريد عام 1978.
 أما القناة فتقع الى جانب المنحوتة وهي  محفورة في الصخر بعرض يبلغ (3متر) وعمق (1,2متر). وكانت تنقل المياه من نبع  يقع اعلى الجبل باتجاه البلدات الواقعة اسفل الجبل . وهي المرة الاولى  التي يتم ايراد قياسات هذه القناة التي كان قد اشار اليها الباحث البريطاني  قبل اربعين عاما.






























​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مارس 2018)

*كتاب: قصة اختطاف أسقف عراقي عندما كان كاهنًا في بغداد عام 2006*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 ألّف أسقف عراقي كتابًا عن اختطافه عندما كان كاهنًا في بغداد عام 2006.
 وفي تصريحات هلى هامش تقديم الكتاب في  الجامعة الغريغورية البابوية في روما، أضاف المطران سعد سيروب حنا "أردت  تأليف هذا الكتاب الآن، لتسليط الضوء على الأسلوب الذي عاش من خلاله مسيحيو  العراق إيمانهم تحت ضغط التطرف الديني الذي نشأ في العراق بعد عام 2003".
 وتابع "لقد كانت عملية الاختطاف صعبة  جدًا"، حيث "عشت خبرة الوحدة والذهاب في طي النسيان والإضطهاد"، لكن "كانت  هناك أيضًا، لحظات منيرة لحياتي ولإيماني"، فقد "كنت أصلي وأصلي خلال تلك  الظروف والأيام"، التي "منحني الله فيها الحكمة للنطق بكلمات مناسبة لا  تعطي للآخر دافعًا لإيذائي"، بل "لمنحه الأسباب لإعادة التفكير بكل ما فعله  مجددًا".
 وكان المطران حنا قد اختطف في الـ15 من آب  2006، بعد الاحتفال بالقداس في منطقة قرب بغداد، من قبل جماعة ارهابية  مرتبطة بتنظيم (القاعدة)، حيث ظل طيلة 28 يومًا في أيدي خاطفيه، الذين  هددوه وعذبوه وحاولوا جعله يتخلى عن دينه.
 هذا ويقدم الكتاب، بالإضافة إلى الخبرة  التي عاشها المطران سعد سيروب حنا، معلومات أخرى أيضًا، فيشرح على سبيل  المثال كيف يُنظر إلى المسيحيين من قبل الآخرين، والإسلام بشكل خاص، كما  أراد المؤلف من خلال عمله، أن يفتح الباب للأمل أيضًا، ليتمكن مسيحيو الشرق  من الاستمرار بعيش إيمانهم.
 ووفقًا للكاتب، "يمكن أن تكون كنيسة ما في الشتات، مبدعة تنتج صفحات جميلة من تاريخ المسيحية".


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مارس 2018)

*تكريم موظفات الدراسة السريانية في حفل وزارة التربية بيوم المراة العالمي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 كُرمت الدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير  العام للدراسة السريانية والسيدة ستيفا سالم من كوادر المديرية، بشهادة  تقديرية تكريما لجهودهن المتميزة في اداء مهام عملهن.
 جاء ذلك في الاحتفالية السنوية التي  اقامتها لجنة النهوض بالمرأة في وزارة التربية بمناسبة يوم المرأة العالمي  تحت شعار "صانعة سلام وعطاء وبناء" وذلك يوم الاثنين 26 اذار 2018 وعلى  قاعة احمد بن فضلان في مقر الوزارة.
 حضر الاحتفالية الوكيل الفني لوزارة  التربية السيد علي الابراهيمي الى جانب عدد من المدراء العاميين في الوزارة  ، كما حضرها وفد من المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية ضم المدير العام  السيد عماد سالم ججو، ومعاون المدير العام الدكتورة نضال متي مع عدد من  موظفي المديرية العامة.
 تخللت الاحتفالية القاء الكلمات وتقديم  فعاليات متنوعة لطلبة المدارس، كما شهدت ايضا توزيع شهادات تكريم للموظفات  المتميزات في الوزارة ومديرياتها.





















​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مارس 2018)

*نص كلمة غبطة البطريرك يونان أمام الجموع الغفيرة المحتشدة في التطواف والمسيرة بمناسبة عيد الشعانين في قره قوش (بغديدا) – العراق*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 غبطة أبينا البطريرك يونان متوجّهاً إلى المؤمنين من أبناء كنيستنا السريانية في قره قوش (بغديدا):
 "أنتم إكليل رأسنا نحن بطريرك السريان، قره قوش (بغديدا) هي اللؤلؤة التي تشعّ في هذا الإكليل والتي هي فخرنا جميعاً نحن السريان"
      يطيب لنا أن ننشر فيما يلي نص الكلمة  التي ارتجلها غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك  السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، أمام الجموع الغفيرة المحتشدة في التطواف  والمسيرة بمناسبة عيد الشعانين في قره قوش (بغديدا) – العراق، صباح يوم  الأحد 25 آذار 2018:
     "إخوتي أصحاب السيادة الأجلاء
     سيادة المطران ألبيرتو أورتيغا السفير  البابوي ممثّل قداسة البابا فرنسيس، نحن نجدّد شكرنا لكم لمجيئكم  ومشاركتكم معنا اليوم في هذه الفرحة العظيمة مع هذه الجموع الضخمة، كي  نتذكّر دخول يسوع المتواضع والوديع إلى أورشليم بالظفر
     سيادة المطران مار يوحنّا بطرس موشي  راعي هذه الأبرشية التي اقتُلِعت من بيوتها لأكثر من ثلاث سنوات، ولكنّها  عادت فانبعثت من جديد، نهنّئكم يا سيدنا ونهنّئ الآباء الكهنة والرهبان  والراهبات وجميع المسؤولين من مدنيين وعسكريين، ونهنّئ شبابنا الطافح  بالقوّة والشجاعة والإيمان، نهنّئكم أنتم الآباء والأمّهات والأجداد  والجدّات الذين بقوا أمناء لأرضهم وبلدهم العراق ومدينتهم بغديده.
     سيادة المطران مار أفرام يوسف عبّا، وهو منكم من هذه البلدة العزيزة
     سيادة المطران مار نيقوديموس داود شرف مطران الموصل للكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية الشقيقة
     نرحّب بالمسؤولين، القائمقام الجديد  والسابق، الضبّاط الذين يحمون قره قوش، العسكر الشباب، المنظّمات الكنسية  من أخويات ومن مؤسّسات، كما نرحّب بإخوتنا وأخواتنا الذين أتوا في السنوات  السابقة وإلى اليوم، وهم يساعدوننا للعودة إلى بيتنا إلى قره قوش.
     أيّها الأحباء: أنتم إكليل رأسنا نحن  بطريرك السريان، قره قوش (بغديده) هي اللؤلؤة التي تشعّ في هذا الإكليل  والتي هي فخرنا جميعاً نحن السريان. وهذا الموكب الرائع جداً من صغار  وأطفال وشباب وصبايا وكبار، هو دليل على أنكم بقيتم معتصمين بإيمانكم  وبالرجاء، بأنكم يوماً ما ستعودون، ولقد عدتم أيّها الأحباء.
     طبعاً نحن معكم وسنرافقكم بكلّ ما  نقدر ونستطيع، ولا ننسى أنّ درب الآلام قد انتهى، هذا النفق المظلم قد  انتهى، وأضحينا في نهايته، نتطلّع إلى ضوء ونور القيامة المجيدة.
     نهنئكم ونشكركم ونطلب دعاءكم من أجل  إخوتكم النازحين والمهجَّرين في أصقاع العالم كلّه، حتّى تعود رعاياكم  وعائلاتكم وتلتقي في الإيمان والرجاء والمحبّة.
     شعانين مباركة، مبارك الآتي باسم الرب، أوشعنو بريخو للجميع".


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مارس 2018)

*جولة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ووزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية في الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الوفد المشترك من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ووزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية يتفقد مقام النبي يونس وسط مدينة الموصل
 - الوفد يتطلع على آثار النسف والدمار والتخريب التي طالت هذا المعلم التاريخي العريق بسبب جرائم داعش.
 - الوفد يؤدي مراسيم الزيارة الى مقام الامام الرضا في محافظة نينوى.
 توجه الوفد المشترك من منظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان ووزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية الذي زار الموصل نهار يوم  21 آذار 2018 الى مقام النبي يونس في وسط المدينة وتجول في ارجائه المدمرة  تماما نتيجة الجريمة النكراء التي ارتكبها الارهابيون الدواعش في نسف  وتدمير وتخريب كل معالم هذا الصرح التاريخي العريق، وكيف أن الارهابيين لم  يتركوا فيه جدار أو زاوية أو معالم أخرى دون أن يطالها تدميرهم، الذي جاء  ممنهجا مع سبق الاصرار لازالة المعلم التاريخي الكبير من الاساس.
 كما  توجه الوفد المشترك الى زيارة مزار الامام الرضا وادى مراسيم الزيارة هناك،  والتقى بمواطنين ومسؤولين من المكون الشبكي الساكنين في منطقة المزار،  وجاءت هذه الجولة بعد اتمام احتفالية أقامتها منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  بالتنسيق والتعاون مع وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية ورابطة الغد لرعاية  الأم والطفل، وقد أقيمت الاحتفالية على قاعة نقابة المعلمين وسط مدينة الموصل.
 كما قام الوفد المشترك من منظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان ووزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية مراسيم زيارة الى مقام زين  العابدين في محافظة نينوى واطلع الوفد على اثار التدمير والنسف التي طالت  المقام الديني على ايدي اراهابي داعش والاجراءات التي اتخذت لاعادة اعماره،  وجاءت الزيارة في اليوم الثالث 22/3/2018 من البرنامج الحقوقي والمعرفي  الذي نظمته المنظمة بالتعاون مع وفد ضم عشر مسؤولين من وزارة العمل والشؤون  الاجتماعية للتعريف بقوانين الوزارة الخاصة والضامنة برعاية المشمولين  بالرعاية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية والتأهيل والتدريب والقروض، وقد تم تنفيذ  هذا البرنامج في ندوات ولقاءات وزيارات ميدانية.
 كما ادى الوفد المشترك مراسم الزيارة الى  ديرمار بهنام في البادية بمنطقة اثار النمرود وجال في ارجاء الدير مطلعا  على اثار الدمار والتخريب والنسف التي استهدفت معالم هذا الدير التاريخي  العريق الذي يشير الى حضارة وادي الرافدين وجهود المؤسسين المسيحيين الاول  لصروح ومعالم غاية في الهندسة الرائعة.


















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو لصحيفة La Croix: هناك فرصة صغيرة، لكن حقيقية للسلام*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 يصرّ صاحب الغبطة، لويس رافائيل ساكو، بطريرك بابل الكلدان، على ضرورة القيام بأعمال إعادة إعمار البلاد وتثقيف الشعب العراقي.
 أين وصل تعمير القرى المسيحية في سهل نينوى؟ هل يمكن أن نتحدث عن عودة الوجود المسيحي إلى موطنه التاريخي أم إن الكلام مبكر على ذلك؟
 في المرة الأولى التي عدت فيها إلى  الموصل، بعد سقوط داعش، في تموز 2017، ذهبت إلى كنيسة مار بولس (المجموعة  الثقافية). سألني أحد الجيران المسلمين: متى ستبدأون بإعادة بناء الكنيسة؟  فأجبته: بأن علينا قبل كل شيء إعادة بناء الناس أولاً. وعندما أقول ذلك،  أفكر في جميع الموصليين، من مسيحيين ومسلمين على حد سواء. وبالرغم من أنهم  عاشوا جنبا إلى جنب لفترة طويلة، إلا أن ذلك التعايش ليس واضحا بحد ذاته.  فاليوم، يجب عليهم أن يفكروا بمعناه: ماذا ينتظر الله والآخرون مني؟ وإذا  ما قمنا بهذا التحوّل، فعندئذ سيتم التغيير ويمكننا في ذلك الحين التحدث عن  "القيامة" في الموصل وسهل نينوى.
 التقيت ببغداد قبل فترة مع رئيس ديوان  الوقف السني وممثل عن ديوان الوقف الشيعي، أن رئيس الوزراء التركي (علي  يلدريم)  قال إنه عندما سيموت، لن يسأله الله عما إذا كان سنيًا أو شيعيًا  أو مسيحيًا، ولكن عمّا فعله من الخير. ذكرتُ هذه الجملة في موعظتي لاحقًا،  وغالبًا ما أكررها أمام العديد من المسلمين الذين يأتون لزيارتي. فبالتالي،  إن التساؤل الأساس في الكتاب المقدس كان ولينا طرحَه اليوم في العراق:  "ماذا فعلتَ بأخيك؟" (تكوين 4/9).
 أليست إعادة إعمار الإنسانية والروحية هذه مشروطة بحد أدنى من الرخاء المادي؟
 باعتقادي إننا سنقوم بأنفسنا بإعداد  الظروف المادية لعودتنا. لكن للأسف، الإطار السياسي لا يفضي إلى التفاؤل:  فالأحزاب تظل منقسمة من منظور الانتخابات المقبلة. لقد مرّت ثمانية أشهر  منذ أن تمّ تحرير قرى سهل نينوى، وقد قيل لنا إنه سيتم إعادة بناء البنى  التحتية، لكن لم يحدث شيء. الكنائس والمنظمات المسيحية من الخارج وحدها  تساعد المسيحيين على العودة إلى ديارهم. ولكن يجب على سكان القرى أيضا  اتخاذ المبادرات، أعني إذا كان عليهم البدء بحفر بئر جديد أو ترميم هذا  المنزل أو ذاك.
 إن الحرب والعنف المتفشي في الثقافة  والعقلية القبلية قد أضرت بنا جدًا. في الآونة الأخيرة، سألني صحفيون  عراقيون لماذا لا ينظِم المسيحيون حماية خاصة بهم على المستوى القبلي من  خلال تشكيل الميليشيات. قلت لهم إنه سيكون اختيارًا للفوضى ضد حكم  الدولة  والقانون. ولكي نساعد المسيحيين في سهل نينوى، علينا مساعدتهم على استعادة  أخذ زمام مسؤولياتهم، كي يصبحوا سادة مصيرهم، ويجدوا عملا لهم.
 ما هو الأمر الأكثر إلحاحًا، في نظركم، في العراق اليوم؟
 إن حاجتنا الأساسية هي إلى السلام.  فالاستمرار بالحرب والتدمير وخلق البؤس أمور سهلة جدا. يجب مساعدة الأفراد  والدول على بناء السلام، وليس بالبحث عن مصالحهم الاقتصادية فحسب وإنما عن  كرامة الشخص وهذا أمر شديد التعقيد. لذلك، فإن الحل الوحيد يكمن في الحوار  الصادق والشجاع. ولن تتحقق النتيجة في يوم واحد ولكن يجب العمل على الأقل  في نفس الاتجاه. ويقع على المسيحيين، على وجه الخصوص، أن يكونوا صانعي  سلام.
 كذلك يمكن للفاتيكان أن يكون له تأثير  أخلاقي أكثر منه سياسيًا بخصوص المصالحة: عندما ذهبنا إلى روما في زيارتنا  الأخيرة للأعتاب المقدسة، كرر الكاردينال بارولين (سكرتير الدولة للكرسي  الرسولي) استعداده للمجيء إلى العراق لتشجيع الحوار بين الحكومة المركزية  وحكومة إقليم كردستان.
 لقد أصبحت بلداننا، العراق وسورية خصوصا،  بمثابة براكين منذ عشرة أو خمسة عشر عاماً: عندما يكون هناك شخص ما مظلوم،  لم يعد رد فعله باتجاه اللجوء إلى المحكمة بل الى نفسه وعشيرته للانتقام.  لماذا أصبحت الحياة البشرية غير مهمة في نظرنا؟ عليكم أن تساعدوننا على  تغيير هذه الثقافة، من أجل استعادة أهمية حياة الإنسان، فلا يعود الحلم  لدينا بالعودة إلى القرون الأولى من المسيحية أو الإسلام. إن هذا لا معنى  له، ومتناقض أن نتحدث عن الجهاد (والحرب المقدسة) ونجبر الناس على ترك  ديارهم وأراضيهم، وأن يبتعدوا عن تراثهم وتاريخهم من أجل ذلك. إن الادبيات  القديمة التي تدعو إلى قتل المسيحيين، اليهود أو المشركين قد كتبت قبل 1400  سنة! أما اليوم، فلم نعد نشكل خطرًا على المسلمين.
 يجب أن نساعدهم على إجراء إصلاحات جذرية  في الطريقة التي يقرَؤون بها نصوصهم، والبحث عن معانيها، وعدم أخذها  حرفيًا. في الأول من آذار الماضي، جمعتُ قادة جميع الأديان في بغداد ليوم  واحد من المناقشات حول موضوع “معا أمام الله نبحث عن كلمة الحق للقضاء على  خطاب المتعصبين باسم الدين”. تحدّث كل المشاركين بكثير من الحرية. اقر رجل  دين سني بشجاعة بأن هناك "قنابل موقوتة" في الادبيات الدينية. إذا كان  الأمر كذلك، يجب نزع فتيلها!
 يحتفل في نهاية هذا الأسبوع بعيد الفصح في سهل نينوى وللمرة الأولى منذ سقوط داعش. كيف سيجري ذلك؟
 ثلاثة آلاف عائلة عادت بالفعل إلى قرة  قوش، ومائة أسرة إلى الساحل الأيسر من الموصل، وحتى عائلة واحدة إلى الجانب  الأيمن منها، وهي التي ساعدناها في ترميم منزلها بجوار دير الآباء  الدومنيكان. وبفضل منظمة "عمل الشرق" الفرنسية نعيد بنا كنيسة مار بولس في  الموصل وانشاء الله سينتهي بناء الكنيسة وبيت الكاهن الذي تمتلكه الأبرشية  وقد بقي سالمًا تقريبًا. آمل أن أقيم القداس هناك في الأيام المقبلة. لدينا  هذه الفرصة بأن نتوجّه إلى الله بصفته أبًا: لا ينبغي أن نعتاد على ذلك  قط! هذه العلاقة البنوية يجب علينا إعادة اكتشافها بلا توقف وتعميقها:  فالإيمان المسيحي، ليس تمسكا بعقيدة ما بقدر ما هو اعتراف بأن الله يحبّنا.
 في الأشهر المقبلة، سينبغي علينا أيضًا  إعادة بناء وفتح مدارسنا وعياداتنا الطبية الخيرية في الموصل، التي كان  يتردد إليها جيرانُنا المسلمون. هذه هي شهادتنا. أرى من حولي كثير من  المسلمين الذين تعبوا من خطاب الكراهية باسم الله. إنهم يبحثون عن إله الحب  والسلام والاحترام والفرح. كل يوم يزورني قادة مسلمون: هم أيضاً خائفون من  المتطرفين. إن في هذا حقا لفرصة صغيرة لكن حقيقية كي يحل السلام.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2018)

*الموافقة على فتح مكاتب لتعويض المتضررين في برطلة وبعشيقة وتلكيف*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  أفاد النائب رائد اسحق بحصول الموافقة  على فتح مكاتب للجنة الفرعية لتعويض المتضررين في سهل نينوى. وأضاف النائب  اسحق أن أمرا قد صدر بفتح مكاتب للجنة الفرعية لتعويض المتضررين جراء  العمليات الحربية والاخطاء العسكرية والعمليات الارهابية في كل من (برطلة ،  بعشيقة ، تلكيف). مؤكدا أن اتصالا هاتفيا تلقاه من القاضي مظفر مهدي رئيس  اللجنة الفرعية في نينوى بهذا الخصوص. وأردف النائب اسحق أن اجراءات فتح  مكتب الحمدانية لا زالت مستمرة.
 يذكر ان النائب رائد اسحق كان قد طالب في  زياراته المتعددة الى اللجنة الرئيسية لتعويض المتضررين في بغداد والفرعية  في نينوى بفتح مكاتب للجنة في سهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2018)

*أين يخط اهالي بلدة كرمليس العراقية درب آلام المسيح بعد تدمير كنائسهم؟*



 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - TeleLumiere/Noursat/
 ليا معماري
 في الطريق الى مركز مار يوسف الثقافي في  كرمليس العراقية، يقابلك ذلك النفق الذي حفره يد تنظيم داعش واستخدمه  للوصول الى المركز والاحياء في كرمليس.هذا النفق بات شاهدا اليوم على حقيقة  واحدة ان المسيحي العراقي لا ينكسر بل يهزم الارهاب بايمانه وصليبه.
  ومن هنا، خطى اهالي كرمليس الذين عادوا بعد التهجير درب آلام السيد المسيح في قاعة تشهد على احتفالاتهم وقداديسهم وصلواتهم. 
 نعم، سطروا درب آلام المسيح المستوحاة من  آلامهم ليعلنوا للعالم كله:" انه كما تألم المسيح وقام. تألم الشعب العراقي  وسينهض من تحت الركام وسيبزغ فجر القيامة".
 التحضيرات لاسبوع الالام وقداس الفصح تجري على ارفع المستويات في القاعة المزينة بالصور واغصان الزيتون التي ترمز الى الحياة.


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2018)

*مسؤول في القنصلية الأميركية يزور متحف التراث السرياني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في صباح يوم الأربعاء 28 / 3 / 2018، قامت  السيدة كيمبرلي سيترولو، مسؤولة العلاقات العامة في القنصلية الأميركية في  أربيل بزيارة متحف التراث السرياني في عنكاوا. وكان في استقبالها الدكتور  روبين بيت شموئيل، مدير عام الثقافة والفنون السريانية، والسيد يفيد نظير،  مدير المتحف. وقد تفقدت الزائرة الكريمة كل أقسام المتحف، وأبدت اعجابها  الشديد بما يختزنه الشعب السرياني من إرث ثقافي وشعبي يدلل على عمق تاريخه،  ورقي حضارته في تربة المنطقة وهويتها.
 واستغرقت الزيارة أكثر من ساعة ونصف،  تخللها شرح مسهب عن التراث السرياني وتواصله الحضاري لآلاف السنين قدّمه  السيد المدير العام، وشرح توضيحي عن معروضات المتحف ارتجله السيد مدير  المتحف.






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2018)

*جولة غبطة البطريرك يونان في سهل نينوى والموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 ظهر يوم الأحد ظ¢ظ¥ آذار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨، قام غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، بزيارة دير الراهبات الدومينيكيات للقديسة كاترينا في قره قوش  (بغديده) - العراق، حيث بارك البيت وروضة الأطفال التي تديرها الراهبات،  وذلك بعد إعادة الترميم جراء الأضرار التي لحقت به إثر النزوح القسري من  سهل نينوى.
 رافق غبطتَه في هذه الزيارة أصحابُ  السيادة: المطران ألبيرتو أورتيغا السفير البابوي في العراق والأردن،  والمطران مار يوحنّا بطرس موشي رئيس أساقفة الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان،  والمطران مار أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على  البصرة والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، والأب حبيب مراد أمين  سرّ البطريركية، والآباء الخوارنة والكهنة في أبرشية الموصل وكركوك  وكوردستان.
     استُقبِل غبطتُه من الأمّ كلارا ناسي  رئيسة الراهبات الدومينيكيات للقديسة كاترينا في العراق، والأخوات  الراهبات، والراهبات الأفراميات اللواتي يخدمنَ في قره قوش. فجال غبطته في  أرجاء الدير، وكذلك في روضة الأطفال، مباركاً أعمال الترميم، ومثنياً على  همّة الراهبات وعملهنّ الرسولي.
     ووجّه غبطة أبينا البطريرك كلمة أبوية  للراهبات، شجّعهنّ فيها على متابعة العمل والخدمة، مشبّهاً إيّاهنَّ  بالنسوة اللواتي تبعنَ الرب يسوع، ورغم قلّتهنَّ استمرَّينَ بالعمل  والخدمة، شاكراً الراهبات لعودتهنَّ السريعة إلى قره قوش، ومتابعتهنَّ  مسيرة الخدمة رغم كلّ التحديات في ظلّ الظروف الراهنة، مذكّراً إيّاهنَّ  بأهمّية عيش دعوتهنَّ بالروح المكرّسة الحقّة.
     وكانت الأمّ كلارا ناسي قد ألقت كلمة  رحّبت فيها بغبطة أبينا البطريرك، شاكرةً إيّاه باسم الراهبات على زيارته  وبركته الأبوية لقره قوش وللعراق، وبخاصة للراهبات الدومينيكيات، مؤكّدةً  أمامه استمرار الراهبات بتأدية رسالتهنّ في خدمة أبناء الكنيسة في قره قوش  بروح الأمانة لدعوتهنّ وبالتضحية والتفاني، معلنةً عن بدء احتفالات  الرهبانية بالذكرى اليوبيلية المئة والخمسين لخدمتهنّ في قره قوش، إذ قد  بدأت رسالتهنّ منذ عام 1893.
 و في تمام الساعة الرابعة من بعد ظهر يوم  الأحد ظ¢ظ¥ آذار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨، ترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، الإحتفال برتبة النهيرة (الوصول  إلى الميناء)، والتي تقام مساء يوم الأحد مدخل أسبوع الآلام، وذلك في كنيسة  مار يوحنّا المعمدان، قره قوش (بغديده)، العراق.
     شارك في الرتبة أصحاب السيادة:  المطران ألبيرتو أورتيغا السفير البابوي في العراق والأردن، والمطران مار  يوحنّا بطرس موشي رئيس أساقفة الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان، والمطران مار أفرام  يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على البصرة والخليج العربي  وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، والآباء الخوارنة والكهنة والشمامسة، وجمع  غفير من المؤمنين من أبناء الرعية.
     بدايةً، ترأس غبطته صلاة الرمش  (المساء)، ثمّ احتفل برتبة النهيرة، وهي رتبة يتمّ فيها استذكار مثل  العذارى الحكيمات اللواتي كنَّ مستعدّات للقاء العريس، ويمتاز بها الطقس  السرياني الأنطاكي.
     تخلّلت الرتبة القراءات المقدّسة من  الكتاب المقدس بعهديه القديم والجديد، وبخاصة مثل العذارى الحكيمات  والجاهلات، وكذلك الترانيم السريانية الشجيّة بلحن الآلام.
     وفي موعظته، تحدّث غبطة أبينا  البطريرك عن "هذا المثل الذي أعطاه يسوع قبيل انطلاقه إلى الآلام، مثل  العذارى الخمس الحكيمات والخمس الجاهلات، وفيه يذكّر الربُّ يسوعُ  التلاميذَ ويذكّرنا بمجيئه الثاني، كي نكون مستعدّين دوماً لنقبله في مجيئه  الثاني بالمجد".
     وشرح غبطته المثل: "يسمّي الإنجيلي  متى المسيح القادم في مجده العريس وهو عريس الكنيسة، والمؤمنون ينتظرون هذا  العريس بجوّ من الفرح. للأسف هناك من هم جاهلون ومهتمّون بأمور الدنيا،  غير متهيّئين كي يقبلوا المسيح العريس، وهذا ما عناه يسوع بالعذارى الخمس  الجاهلات، والعذارى الأخريات كنَّ مستعدّات بالأعمال الصالحة، ينتظرنَ  العريس وهنّ مهيّآت بكلّ ما يطلبه العرس".
     وتابع غبطته: "يذكر المثل أنّ العذارى  كنّ ينتظرنَ يسوع مع المصابيح، لأنّ الإنجيلي متى يذكر أنّ العريس يأتي في  الليل، لذلك كان عليهنَّ أن يتحضّرنَ بالمصابيح، كي يستقبلنَ المسيح  العريس. ونعرف كيف تمّت مراحل هذا المثل: الخمس الجاهلات للأسف ما كنّ  منتبهات أنّ المصابيح كان ينقصها الزيت، وذهبنَ ليبتعنَ الزيت، ولكنّ كان  الموضوع متأخّراً، فلمّا رجعنَ مع الزيت كان العريس قد دخل إلى العرس،  بمعنى أنّ العرس ابتدأ بمجيء العريس ودخوله".
     ونوّه غبطته إلى أنّ "هذا المثل  مؤثّرٌ جداً، ويستعمله يسوع ذاكراً أنّ مستقبلي العريس كنّ من العذارى.  وهنا يمكن القول أنّ يسوع لم يكن يميّز بين الرجل والمرأة، بل كانت مع يسوع  والتلاميذ دائماً نسوةٌ يرافقْنَهم، وهنَّ اللواتي بقينَ أميناتٍ حتى  الصليب. فعلى أقدام يسوع كانت مريم أمّه ومريم المجدلية ومرم أم يعقوب  ويوسي وأم ابني زبدى ويوحنا الحبيب فقط، وكذلك نعرف أنّ من شهد للقيامة  كنَّ النساء أولاً"، مشيراً إلى أنّ "هذا المثل يعلّمنا أن نكون دائماً  متيقّظين، أي أن تكون دائماً في جعبتنا الأعمال الصالحة التي ستبرّرنا أمام  منبر المسيح".
     وتطرّق غبطته إلى وضع المسحيين في  العراق، شاكراً "الله الذي، رغم كلّ المحن والآلام والتحدّيات، منحنا فضيلة  الرجاء، أننا من الحرائق نستطيع أن نُخرِج الضوء والنور، ومن النفق المظلم  الذي مررنا فيه سنستقبل النور، ومن كلّ الشرور التي حلّت بنا والتي فُرِضت  علينا ظلماً، سنستطيع أن نجعل من هذه الأعمال الشرّيرة حقيقةً صلاحاً  وتبريراً لنا وللجماعة المسيحية الموجودين ضمنها، وهنا في قره قوش بشكل  خاص".
     وأردف غبطته قائلاً: "نستطيع أن نقول  إنّ أكبر تجمّع مسيحي في العراق هو هنا في سهل نينوى وبخاصة في قره قوش،  والذي يريد أن ينفي هذا الشيء، فليأتِ إلى قره قوش ويعاين هذا الإيمان في  قلوب ونفوس الشعب المسيحي فيها، وهذا الإيمان هو الذي يجعل من هذه الجماعة  المسيحية في قره قوش حقيقةً لؤلؤةً وكنزاً ثميناً للمسيحية في العراق.  ولذلك نحن وجميع الرعاة والمحبّين لكم نقول: صحيح هناك صعوبات كثيرة  وتحدّيات أكثر وأكثر، ونواقص كثيرة، ومسروقات وبيوت وكنائس مهدومة ومحروقة،  ومؤسّسات لم تعد موجودة، لكن اليوم يدفعنا الرجاء أن نقول: يا رب أنت قلت  لنا لا تخافوا أنا معكم".
     ووجّه غبطته الشكر إلى سيادة راعي  الأبرشية مار يوحنّا بطرس موشي "الذي عاد إلى قره قوش وأراد أن يبقى ومعه  الكهنة والرهبان والراهبات، حتّى يقولوا لنا بأنه يجب علينا ألا نخاف، بل  أن نتشبّث بأرضنا".
     وختم غبطته موعظته طالباً "من الرب أن  يساعدنا بنعمته كي نبقى دوماً أهلاً لنستقبله عريساً وربّاً ومخلّصاً،  وهكذا نكون حقّاً مدعاة فخرٍ لأولادنا وشبيبتنا، أننا لا نزال شعب الرب  الأمين الذي يحيا بالمحبّة المتبادلة والشهادة لإنجيل السلام أينما كنّا،  سيّما هنا في سهل نينوى، في قره قوش، وفي العراق".
     ثمّ طاف غبطته بموكب حبري مهيب داخل  الكنيسة في ثلاث دورات، يتقدّمه الأساقفة والإكليروس، ليتوجّهوا بعدئذٍ  ومعهم جميع المؤمنين إلى خارج الكنيسة، حيث وقفوا جميعاً خلف غبطته أمام  الباب الرئيسي للكنيسة. فأقام غبطته بعض الصلوات، ورنّم الإكليروس الترنيمة  الكنسية المؤثّرة: عال هاو ترعو بارويو" (على الباب الخارجي)، وترجمتها:  أمام الباب الخارجي كان شمعون (سمعان بطرس) واقفاً وهو يبكي، ويقول: ربّي  افتح بابك أنا تلميذك، إنّ السماء والأرض تبكيان عليّ، فقد أضعتُ مفاتيح  الملكوت.
     وجثا غبطة أبينا البطريرك أمام الباب  الخارجي وقرعه ثلاثاً بالصليب، قائلاً: تَرعو درحميك (باب مراحمك)، ثمّ  فُتِحَ الباب ودخل الجميع إلى الكنيسة. ومنح غبطته البركة الختامية لجميع  الحاضرين الذين تقدّموا منه فنالوا بركته الأبوية لهم ولعائلاتهم.
     وكان كاهن الرعية الأب اسطفانوس  الكاتب قد ألقى كلمة رحّب فيها بغبطته، مثمّناً زيارته الأبوية التاريخية  إلى قره قوش، ومعرباً عن امتنان كلّ شعب وأهالي البلدة لغبطته على لفتته  الأبوية هذه. وأثنى على أعماله البطريركية الجليلة، متمنّياً له دوام  الصحّة والعافية بالنجاح والتوفيق.
 و في تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء يوم  الأحد 25 آذار 2018، قام غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بزيارة دير الراهبات الأفراميات –  بنات أمّ الرحمة، والمشيَّد على اسم "بيت العائلة المقدسة"، في قره قوش  (بغديده) – العراق، حيث بارك غبطته البيت والأجنحة الجديدة فيه وروضة  الأطفال العائدة له والتي تديرها الراهبات الأفراميات، وذلك بعد أن أجريت  أعمال الترميم اللازمة للبيت والروضة إثر التخريب الذي طالها بعد النزوح  القسري من قره قوش.
     رافق غبطتَه في هذه الزيارة أصحابُ  السيادة: المطران ألبيرتو أورتيغا السفير البابوي في العراق والأردن،  والمطران مار يوحنّا بطرس موشي رئيس أساقفة الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان،  والمطران مار أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على  البصرة والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، والأب حبيب مراد أمين  سرّ البطريركية، وبعض الآباء الخوارنة والكهنة والشمامسة في أبرشية الموصل  وكركوك وكوردستان.
     استُقبِل غبطتُه والوفد المرافق من  قبل الراهبات الأفراميات اللواتي يخدمنَ في الدير، فجال غبطته على أرجاء  الدير وأقسامه والروضة مباركاً إيّاها. ثمّ أقام غبطته طقس تكريس مذبح  كابيلا الدير، حيث مسحه بالميرون المقدس، يعاونه الأساقفة.
     وهنّأ غبطته الراهبات الأفراميات  بالإنتهاء من أعمال الترميم وبافتتاح الروضة، متمنّياً لهنَّ النجاح،  ومثنياً على خدمتهنَّ، وحاثّاً إيّاهنَّ على متابعة أعمالهنَّ بروح الأمانة  للتكرّس الرهباني ولما فيه خير الكنيسة وأبنائها في قره قوش الحبيبة.
     وشكرت الراهبات غبطتَه على زيارته الأبوية ودعمه الدائم للرهبانية، وأكّدت أمام غبطته الإلتزام الدائم بالخدمة والعمل الرسولي.
 وفي صباح يوم الإثنين 26 آذار 2018، قام  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بزيارة تفقّدية هي الأولى لغبطته إلى مدينة الموصل بعد  تحريرها، فتفقّد كاتدرائية الطاهرة الكبرى ودار مطرانيتنا السريانية  الكاثوليكية في الموصل، وكلّها مدمّرة بالكامل.
     رافق غبطتَه في هذه الزيارة أصحابُ  السيادة: المطران ألبيرتو أورتيغا السفير البابوي في العراق والأردن،  والمطران مار يوحنّا بطرس موشي رئيس أساقفة الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان،  والمطران مار أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على  البصرة والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، والأب حبيب مراد أمين  سرّ البطريركية، وبعض الآباء الخوارنة والكهنة والشمامسة في أبرشية الموصل  وكركوك وكوردستان، فضلاً عن بعض فعاليات الطائفة في الموصل وقره قوش.
     كانت زيارة مؤثّرة جداً، لما عاينه  غبطته من دمار هائل مروّع يدمي القلب، فصلّى مع مرافقيه الصلاة الربّانية  فوق أنقاض الكاتدرائية، في مشهد يبكي الحجر!.  
     وفي كلمة عفوية نابعة من القلب، قال غبطته:
     "أتينا اليوم وقلوبنا ملأى بالحزن  والمرارة حتى نعاين هذه المشاهد المأساوية والكارثية للأحياء القديمة في  الموصل حيث الكنائس، شيء يدمي القلب. نحن شعب تعلّم الكثير في التاريخ كيف  يشهد للرب يسوع ويستشهد من أجله. هذه الكنائس والمؤسّسات هي من حجر، لكن ما  يؤلمنا أنّ هذا الحجر يدلّ على تاريخنا وحضارتنا".
     وتابع غبطته: "نعم إن شاء الله سيتمّ  ترميمها وبناؤها من جديد، وبإذنه تعالى سيكون في قلوبنا جميعاً الأمل  والرجاء أنّ الرب لن يتخلّى عنّا أبداً. وإننا نسأل الله أن يكون العذاب  والآلام التي تحمّلها المسيحيون في الموصل وسهل نينوى والعراق حقيقةً نعمةً  كي ينهض العراق من هذه الأزمة وهذه الكبوة، ويعيد العراقيون من كلّ  طوائفهم وأديانهم العلاقات الصحيحة بين جميع المواطنين، حيث يحترم أحدهم  الآخر ويتعاونون كي يبنوا بلدهم من جديد".
     وختم غبطته كلمته ضارعاً إلى الرب  يسوع، بشفاعة أمّه مريم العذراء، "أن يقوّي شعبنا في الموصل وسهل نينوى كي  يعودوا ويبنوا وينطلقوا في التاريخ نحو السلام والمحبّة الحقيقية كما  علّمنا الرب يسوع. فالكلمة الأخيرة ستكون حتماً للقيامة والسلام وليس للموت  والعنف. نصلي من أجل الأمان والسلام والإستقرار في العراق، ومن أجل مسيحيي  العراق كي يبقوا على الدوام رسل السلام للعالم".
 و قبل ظهر يوم الإثنين 26 آذار 2018، قام  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بزيارة تفقّد خلالها كنيسة مار توما للسريان الكاثوليك  في مدينة الموصل، وقد طالها التخريب والتدمير والسرقة.
     رافق غبطتَه في هذه الزيارة أصحابُ  السيادة: المطران ألبيرتو أورتيغا السفير البابوي في العراق والأردن،  والمطران مار يوحنّا بطرس موشي رئيس أساقفة الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان،  والمطران مار أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على  البصرة والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، والأب حبيب مراد أمين  سرّ البطريركية، وبعض الآباء الخوارنة والكهنة والشمامسة في أبرشية الموصل  وكركوك وكوردستان، فضلاً عن بعض فعاليات الطائفة في الموصل وقره قوش.
     عاين غبطته ومرافقوه حجم الدمار  والخراب اللاحق بالكنيسة وملحقاتها، وكذلك المتحف الذي اعتنى بإنشائه  والإهتمام به الخوري بيوس عفّاص، في جوّ من الحزن والتأثّر الشديد.
     وصلّى غبطته ومرافقوه من داخل  الكنيسة، سائلاً الرب يسوع، إله كلّ رجاء وتعزية، وهو المقوّي والمشدّد  لكلّ ضعف، أن يمنحنا الأمل والرجاء بقوّة روحه القدوس، لنستمرّ بأداء  شهادتنا لإيماننا به رغم هول الآلام وعظمة المعاناة، ضارعاً إليه كي يعود  العراق أرض المحبّة والسلام.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2018)

*اتحاد النساء الآشوري يشارك في ورشة تمكين وتشاور حول دور المنظمات النسوية للتشاور في الاستجابات الاستراتيجية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد / أربيل
  عقدت هيئة الأمم المتحدة للمرأة (UN  WOMEN) بالتعاون مع المجلس الأعلى لشؤون المرأة في إقليم كردستان وبدعم من  الحكومة اليابانية، ورشة عمل في أربيل للفترة من 27 ـ 29 آذار 2018 للتمكين  والتشاور حول دور المنظمات النسوية للتشاور في الاستجابات الاستراتيجية،  والتركيز على الاستجابات الانسانية ضمن اجندة قرار 1325 (المراة و الأمن و  السلام).
  وشارك فيها عدد من ممثلي المؤسسات  الحكومية المعنية بالعمل النسوي ومنظمات المجتمع المدني النسوية بضمنهم  السيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء الآشوري ،وكان الهدف من  الورشة :
 ـ تزويد المشاركات والمشاركين بالمهارات  التي تمكنهم من قيادة التغيير في قضايا النوع الاجتماعي في منظماتهم وفي  الخطط الحكومية والغير حكومية .
 ـ التأكد  بأن الخطة الوطنية لقرار مجلس الأمن 1325 تتضمن اولويات منظمات المجتمع المدني النسوية.
 ـ التصدي للتحديات التي تواجه مشاركة المنظمات النسائية في الاستجابة الانسانية وأجندة المرأة الأمن والسلام.
 ـ تعزيز علاقات التعاون الاستراتيجية والعملية بين المؤسسات الحكومية المعنية بالعمل النسوي ومنظمات المجتمع المدني النسوية.
 ابتدات الجلسة الافتتاحية بكلمات الترحيب  بالمشاركات والمشاركين في الورشة من قبل كل من السيدة بخشان زنكنة امين عام  المجلس الاعلى لشؤون المراة ،وكلمة السفير الياباني، وكلمة السيدة دينا  زوربا رئيسة هيئة الأمم المتحدة للمرأة في العراق ،بعدها جاء عرض لخطة  الاستجابة الانسانية ودمج قضايا النوع الاجتماعي من قبل د. فيان سليمان  وتضمنت الورشة نقاش حول (ماهي المساواة بين الجنسين ، والتحليل من منظور  النوع الاجتماعي ،والممارسات الفضلى حول كيفية تحدي معوقات ادماج النوع  الاجتماعي في الخطط الاستراتيجية) ضمن مجموعات العمل.
 أما الجلسة الثانية فجاءت حول (التخطيط  الاستراتيجي والادارة المركز على النتائج:المدخل والمفاهيم الاساسية : عصف  ذهني، عرض ومناقشة)،الموازنات والخطط الاستراتيجية ،ادماج النوع الاجتماعي  في التخطيط الاستراتيجي ،والموازنات ، ومجموعات العمل.
 أما اليوم الثاني للورشة تضمن ثلاث جلسات  الاولى تم عرض تقرير حول تطوير قضية المرأة في اقليم كردستان من 1992 ـ  2017 من قبل كوسار كريم لتعريف المشاركين على الاعمال المنجزة في الماضي  وتأثيرها لصالح المرأة من الجوانب السياسية والاجتماعية ، والجلسة الثانية  تم عرض توصيات مؤتمر تطوير المراكز الجندرية في جامعات إقليم كردستان في 8  آذار ، وفي الجلسة الثالثة تم تحديد احتياجات واولويات نساء الاقليات مع  التركيز على دور منظمات المجتمع المدني النسوية والخروج بتوصيات من أجل  ادماج هذه الاحتياجات في الخطة الوطنية لقرار مجلس الأمن 1325 وتخللت  الجلسات مجموعات العمل ونقاشات .
 أما اليوم الثالث فتضمن جلستين الاولى  تحدث فيها ممثل عن اوكسفام ، والثانية تحدثت فيها السيدة أمل جلال حول شبكة  المجتمع المدني ، وأطر التعاون بين منظمات المجتمع المدني النسوية وحكومة  الاقليم في مجال اعداد الخطط  التي تلبي احتياجات المرأة في اقليم كردستان  التحديات والفرص.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2018)

*المؤسسات والجمعيات الكلدانية تحتفل بأكيتو على ضفاف جورج ريفر في سيدني*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
   شهدت حدائق جورج ريفرفي سيدني يوم  2-4-2018، اليوم الثاني لعيد القيامة المجيد  والذي تزامن مع بداية السنة  الكلدانية اكيتو 7318 وبرعاية غبطة المطران اميل نونا راعي ابرشية مار توما  الرسول الكلدانية في استراليا ونيوزيلندا احتفالية متميزة والذي نظمته  المؤسسات والجمعيات الكلدانية في سيدني تحت شعار( اكيتو- رمزالخصب  والأنماء) ،وفي بداية الأحتفال تقدم موكب اطفال الكلدان يحملون الأعلام  الأسترالية والكلدانية وتوجه الموكب الذي كان يتوسطه غبطة المطران اميل  نونا والأباء الكهنة والأخوة الراهبات وممثلي المؤسسات والجمعيات الكلدانية  في سيدني وعند وصولهم الى خيمة الأستقبال عزف النشيدان الوطنيان الأسترالي  والكلداني .
 وتليت بعدها كلمات بهذه المناسبة من فبل  مسؤولي المؤسسات والجمعيات السيد جمال اليشاع رئيس جمعية تللسقف مار كيوركس  الكلدانية في سيدني وكلمة الرابطة الكلدانية القاها زئيس الرابطة السيد  سمير يوسف  كما تليت رسالة مرسلة من قبل قداسة  الباطريرك مار لويس روفائيل  الأول  ساكوقراءها الشماس روئيل الشماس  حث فيها الكلدانيين في استراليا  للذهاب الى صناديق الأقتراع واختيار الأصلح الذي يمثلهم في الحكومة القادمة  وختمت الكلمات بكلمة غبطة المطران اميل نونا الذي شكر مدبري ومنظمي هذه  الاحتفالية وتمنى لكل الكلدان الحاضرين والغائبين ان تحل عليهم وعلى  عوائلهم البركات الروحانية بمناسبة عيد قيامة ربنا من بين الأموات وان تكون  سنة اكيتو مباركة على جميع ابناء القومية الكلدانية اينما كانوا كما شكر  جميع المساهمين في هذه الأحتفالية وطلب منهم ان يستمر هذا التجاذب والتعاون  بيهم بهذه الروحية الراقية .
 وتخلل الأحتفالية قطع كعكة السنة  الكلدانية اكيتو من قبل جميع مسؤولي المؤسسات والجمعيات الكلدانية وكذلك  منحت جوائز قيمة من خلال المسابقات وقد استمتع الحضور بصوت الفنانين ريمون  كريم وديلون العراقي حيث رقص الحاضرين احلى الدبكات الفلكلورية لأبناء  شعبنا .


       المخرج
 غازي ميخائيل عبرو  
 مدير مكتب فضائية عشتار
 سيدني استراليا


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يستقبل وفدا من مجلس أساقفة المانيا ومنظمة ميسيو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 استقبل صباح الثلاثاء 3 نيسان 2018 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، في مقر البطريركية بالمنصور سيادة  المطران د. لودفيك شيك LUDWIG SCHICK رئيس أساقفة  بامبيرك Bamberg الألمانية مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية لمجلس أساقفة المانية  ووفدا من ميسيو آخن  Missio    Aachen  في زيارة قصيرة لبغداد ومنها الى  أربيل وبلدات سهل نينوى لتفقد احول العائلات النازحة ومساعدتهم في العودة  الى ديارهم.
 دار الحديث حول الأوضاع العامة ووضع المسيحيين واحتياجاتهم  وسبل إعادة اعمار بيوتهم  والبنى التحتية وتوفير فرص عمل لهم.
 حضر اللقاء سعادة السفير البابوي المطران  البيرتو اورتيغا مارتن وسكرتيره والمطران مار شليمون وردوني ومار باسيليوس  يلدو والسيد نبيل افرام مدير اخوية المحبة Caritas  العراق  ودعاهم غبطته  الى تناول الغذاء .


​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2018)

*رسالة عيد الفصح لغبطة البطريرك الراعي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اذاعة الفاتيكان/
 المسيح قام، حقا قام، بهذا الهتاف الذي  نعلن به مضمون إيماننا المسيح، حسب كلمات غبطة البطريرك الكاردينال مار  بشارة بطرس الراعي، قدم البطريرك الماروني التهاني والتمنيات إلى الجميع في  رسالة القيامة والتي تحمل عنوان "لماذا تطلبن الحي بين الأموات" (لو 24،  5). وعن مضمون إيماننا قال "كلمة الله حيّ منذ الأزل وإلى الأبد. وهو حياة  بطبيعته الإلهيّة لا بداية لها ولا نهاية. لكنّه مات كإنسان من أجل فدائنا،  وقام كإله من الموت لتقديسنا، وليكون لنا الطريق المؤدّي إلى اللافساد.  وهكذا أشرك البشرية جمعاء في قيامته. هذا هو مضمون إيماننا المسيحي الذي  نعلنه بهتاف: "المسيحُ قام، حقًّا قام"".
 ثم توقف غبطة البطريرك عند رسالة الكنيسة  مذكرا بالنسوة اللواتي أتين إلى القبر لتطييب جسد يسوع، وأضاف أنهن "عُدْن  حاملات طيب بشرى قيامته التي تطيّب البشرية بأسرها، وحياة كلّ إنسان، ومجرى  التاريخ. هذه البشرى تسلّمنها من الملاكَين، حتى بلغت إلينا، لننقلها  بدورنا إلى العالم المتعطّش إلى معرفة سرّ المسيح، سرِّ آلامه وموته  وقيامته لخلاص كلّ إنسان ببثّ الحياة الجديدة فيه". وتابع غبطته: "هذه هي  رسالة الكنيسة، قبلناها بالمعمودية والميرون، ثمّ بنعمة الكهنوت والأسقفيّة  وبالنّذور الرّهبانيّة. إنّها رسالة نشر "طيب" المسيح،  وهي في جوهرها  وطبيعتها رسالة روحيّة قوامها نشر كلمة الإنجيل وتعليم الكنيسة، وتوزيع  نعمة الأسرار لتقديس النفوس، وتكوين الجماعة المؤمنة برباط الرّوح القدس،  روح الحقيقة والمحبّة، بهدف تحقيق السر الفصحي في المؤمنين والمؤمنات.  فيتحرّروا من خطاياهم بنعمة الفداء، ويعبروا إلى الحياة الجديدة بنعمة  القيامة، وينعموا بالبنوّة لله بالمسيح الإبن الوحيد، وبواسطته يعيشون جمال  الأخوّة مع جميع الناس. إنّهم بذلك يقومون من كلّ حالة موت روحي أو معنوي  أو اجتماعي بقوّة "الحيّ بين الأموات".
 وفي سياق حديثه عن الرسالة الاجتماعية  للكنيسة أشار الكاردينال الراعي إلى أنها "فيما تقوم برسالتها الروحيّة، لا  تستطيع إهمال رسالتها المميَّزة في المجتمع من أجل تحرير الإنسان من كلّ  ما يعوّق نموّه البشري، والثقافي والإجتماعي والإنمائي". وذكّر غبطته  بالمشاكل الناتجة عن القانون الخاص بسلسلة الرتب والرواتب في المدارس  الكاثوليكية والخاصة، وكرر ما تدعو إليه الكنيسة لمواجهة هذه القضية.
 ثم عاد إلى قيامة يسوع مذكرا بأن "عالم  اليوم كله بحاجة إلى قيامة القلوب لكي يتّقي الله ويستعيد منه المشاعر  الإنسانيّة، من حبّ ورحمة وحنان، فيلطف بالفقراء والمحرومين، ويعيد  المنكوبين والمشرّدين والمهجّرين والنّازحين والمخطوفين إلى بلدانهم  وبيوتهم وممتلكاتهم، ويوقف الحروب في سوريا والعراق وفلسطين واليمن وسواها  من البلدان، ويوطّد فيها السّلام العادل والشّامل والدّائم. هذا العالم  بحاجة إلى "الحيّ بين الأموات"، لكي يقوم من موته الروحي والإنساني  والسياسي". وتوقف في سياق حديثه عند حاجة لبنان إلى "قيامة في كيانه وشعبه  ومؤسساته كما وفي الممارسة السياسية والاقتصاد"، وإلى "خلق الدولة الوطن  التي تؤمن بالتعددية"، وتحدث عن أمر ملح ألا وهو إنقاذ الوحدة الوطنية.
 ثم ختم غبطة البطريرك الراعي رسالة  القيامة مؤكدا أن "المسيح القائم من الموت "يقيم" الآمال المحطَّمة، ويعطي  الشجاعة للنهوض والسَّير من جديد، وهو رفيق الدّرب مع كلّ إنسان: يهديه في  الضياع، ويقويّه في الضعف، ويعزّيه في الحزن، ويقدّسه في الألم، ويساعده في  دروب الخير والصلاح، ويسعده في الحياة، ويعطي معنى وقيمة لوجوده".


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2018)

*في حفل تكريم لفيلم " مورين" الرابطة السريانية : في زمن القيامة، هكذا نعود الى الهوية والجذور*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
                     أقامت اللجنة  الثقافية في الرابطة السريانية حفل عرض لفيلم القديسة " مورين" من انتاج  الاكاديمية اللبنانية للسينما في صالة ABC  ضبيه ودعت اليه نخبة من  الشخصيات الدينية والسياسية والفكرية تقدمها المطرانان جورج صليبا وميخائيل  شمعون.
                    وعند انتهاء الفيلم  تكلم رئيس لجنة الشباب جبران كلي وأثنى على العمل وعلى العودة الى تاريخنا  ولغتنا وعاداتنا والتقاليد وأكدّ أن السريانية هي حضارة نقلها بكل أمانة  الممثلون وكل الفريق.
                  وقدّم المطرانان درع  الرابطة الى المنتج والمخرج طوني فرج الله الذي تكلم عن الدور التاريخي  للسريان  في الثقافة والتراث.                

















​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2018)

*رسالة راعوية للبطريرك ساكو في ’يوم شهداء‘ الكنيسة الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 تحتفل الكنيسة الكلدانية في الجمعة التي  تلي عيد القيامة بعيد ذكرى الشهداء، لذا تأتي ضمن الاحتفال بعيد الفصح.  علمًا أن الكنيسة الكلدانية قدّمت العديد من شهداء الإيمان، منذ بدايات  الكنيسة الأولى وحتى يومنا هذا.
 ووجه البطريرك الكلداني لويس ساكو رسالة  راعوية إلى المؤمنين، قال فيها إن "القيامة ودماء الشهداء ينبوع قيم  إيمانية وروحية تروي حياتنا، وتُنعش رجاءنا بارتقاء الإنسان في أجواء من  المحبة والتسامح والسلام، فينهض بلدنا ويتخلص من كل اشكال الإرهاب والقتل  والدمار والتهجير، وينعم بالأمان والاستقرار والازدهار الاقتصادي  والاجتماعي، مما سيشجع العائلات النازحة على العودة إلى ديارها وبلداتها  وقُراها".
 وأشاف: "عيد القيامة وذكرى الشهداء هو زمن  الأمل – الرجاء وتجدد الثقة بالحياة، وتحقيق الامنيات. نتمنى ان يعي  الاكليروس والمؤمنون مسؤولياتهم والتحديات الجمة التي تحيط بهم وتهدد  وجودهم، فيعملوا لتوحيد صفوفهم، لأن القوة في الوحدة، والوحدة من أجل الخير  تصنع التغيير. والتمسك بالوطن والأرض واجب مقدس، ونحن فيه اصيلون وان  الظلم لن يدوم، بل الخير والمحبة والسلام هي التي تدوم".
 أكد غبطته ما قاله البابا فرنسيس في أن  "رسالة الكنيسة شاملة: رسالة روحية وإنسانية واجتماعية". وقال: "رسالتنا  خدمة المحبة اقتداءً بالمسيح. علينا أن نجد طرقاً لتوفير مزيد من الاستقرار  والرفاهية للناس بعد كل ما عانوه من الإرهاب والدمار"، متمنيًا "أن توفر  هذه المناسبة "رؤية جديدة لرسالة الكنيسة تتناسب راعويًا واجتماعيًا مع  وضعنا الحالي للحفاظ على ما تبقى من المسيحيين في العراق، وتخلق مزيدًا من  التفاعل بينهم وبين مؤمنيهم وبين الأديان الأخرى لتبدد أرض الحضارات  الظلمات، ويكون المجد لله في العلى وعلى ارضنا السلام".


​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2018)

*رسالة عيد القيامة المجيدة لعام 2018 لغبطة البطريرك يونان بعنوان: ربّي وإلهي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 إلى إخوتنا الأجلاء رؤساء الأساقفة والأساقفة الجزيلي الإحترام
 وأولادنا الخوارنة والكهنة والشمامسة والرهبان والراهبات الأفاضل
 وجميع أبنائنا وبناتنا المؤمنين المبارَكين بالرب
 اللائذين بالكرسي البطريركي الأنطاكي في لبنان وبلاد الشرق وعالم الإنتشار
 نهديكم البركة الرسولية والمحبّة والدعاء والسلام بالرب يسوع، ملتمسين لكم فيض النِّعَم والبركات:
 «ـ،ـ³ـھـ‌ ـکـ°ـگـ ـ³ـ—ـ‌»
 "ربّي وإلهي"
 (يوحنّا 20: 28)


مقدّمة
     يخبرنا الإنجيل المقدس عن ظهورات الرب  يسوع فادينا للتلاميذ الحيارى الخائفين، كي يثبّت إيمانهم بقيامته. غير  أنّ أحدهم، توما الرسول الغائب في ظهور الرب مساء أحد القيامة، لم يكن  يصدّق. وإذا بيسوع يظهر لهم ثانيةً وهم مجتمعون، ويتوجّه إلى الرسول  المرتاب كي يتقدّم ويلمسه، فما كان من توما إلّا أن أعلن إيمانه بقيامة  يسوع هاتفاً: "ربّي وإلهي!" (يو 20: 28). وأضحى هذا الرسول المرتاب بحدث  القيامة مثلاً للذين يصرّون على الشك إزاء حقيقةٍ بيّنةٍ تُنقَل إليهم.  ونحن الذين قال عنهم الرب المنبعث حيّاً من بين الأموات: "طوبى للذين  يؤمنون ولم يروا" (يو 20: 29)، مدعوون كي نجدّد دوماً، وبنوعٍ خاص ومميّز  في موسم القيامة المقدسة من كلّ عام، إيماننا الراسخ بأنّ الرب يسوع أبطل  الموتَ بانبعاثه من القبر.
     ففي عيد القيامة نحتفل بانتصار الحياة  على الموت، والنور على الظلمة، والحق على الباطل، والسلام على العنف،  والفرح على الحزن. لذا يطيب لنا أن نتقدّم منكم جميعاً، أيّها الإخوة  والأبناء والبنات الأعزّاء أينما كنتم، في الشرق أو في عالم الإنتشار،  بأجمل التهاني وأصدقها، سائلين الرب يسوع المخلّص أن يهبكم نِعَمَه وسلامه  وفيض بركاته وعطاياه، وينعم على بلادنا المعذَّبة بالأمان والإستقرار  والسلام العادل والدائم والشامل.


قيامة المسيح أساس إيماننا وغايته
     بقيامته، زرع يسوع الفادي السلام  والرجاء في القلوب ونشره في العالم بواسطة الكنيسة وكلّ ذوي الإرادات  الحسنة، وسلَّمنا إيّاه عطيةً من السماء لكي نرسّخه في الأرض وبين الشعوب.  من هنا الدعوة لنا جميعاً لتعزيز الحقيقة بالمحبّة بين الجميع، بروح الوفاق  والتضامن، لما فيه خير الناس، كلّ الناس.
     إنّ قيامة الرب يسوع من بين الأموات،  هذا الحدث التاريخي الذي تيقّنه الرسل والتلاميذ، هو حقيقةٌ أساسيةٌ أضحت  محور إيماننا المسيحي: "إن كان المسيح لم يقم، فتبشيرنا باطل وإيمانكم  أيضاً باطل" (1 كور15: 14). فالقيامة تأكيدٌ على كلّ ما عمل المسيح وعلّم  حول ما يختص بالله الواحد والثالوث، وبالإنسان، والتاريخ، والقيامة  متلازمةٌ مع تجسُّد ابن الله الذي صار بشراً ليفتدي الإنسان ويخلّصه بموته،  ويعيد إليه بقيامته بهاءه الأول، أي صورة الله فيه. فبموته حرّرنا من  الخطيئة، وبقيامته منحنا الحياة الجديدة والغلبة على الموت: "المسيح قام من  بين الأموات، وصار بكر الراقدين... وكما أنه في آدم يموت جميع الناس، كذلك  بالمسيح جميعهم يحيون" (1كور15: 20 و22).
     إننا نؤمن بسرّ الفداء الذي تمّمه  كلمة الله المتجسّد بآلامه وموته متكلّلاً بالقيامة الممجَّدة، فقد "قام  الرب لتبريرنا (روم 4: 25). صالحنا المسيح الفادي مع الآب بسفكه دمه الثمين  وبقبوله الموت الطوعي على الصليب فداءً عن خطايا البشرية جمعاء، كي نعيش  المصالحة مع الله ومع بعضنا البعض. هذا كلّه يبرز جليّاً في إعلان الملاك  للنسوة اللواتي أتينَ ليطيّبنَ جسد يسوع في فجر أحد القيامة: "لا تخفْنَ،  أنتنّ تطلبْنَ يسوع الناصري المصلوب، لقد قام وليس هو ههنا" (مر16: 6).  ونحن بدورنا نجدّد إعلان هذه البشرى السارّة للعالم أجمع بتحية العيد:  "المسيح قام! حقّاً قام!"


ظهورات القائم من الموت تثبّت إيمان تلاميذه
     منذ قيامته ويسوع يظهر لرسله في أماكن  مختلفة وأنواع متعدّدة، واستمرّت هذه الظهورات مرّاتٍ عديدةً حتّى صعوده  إلى السماء بعد أربعين يوماً، فبدّد خوفهم، فيما كانوا مجتمعين في البيت  والأبواب مغلقة خوفاً من الذين قادوا المعلّم الإلهي للصلب. ظهر يسوع  للمجدلية التي لم تعرفه أولاً بل ظنّته البستاني، إلا أنها عرفته حين  ناداها باسمها(يو20: 11-18)، ثمّ لبطرس (لو24: 34)، فتلميذَي عمّاوس اللذين  لم يعرفاه بعد أن رافقهما وتحدّث معهما طوال الطريق، إنما عرفاه حين كسر  الخبز وناولهما (راجع لو 24: 13-49)، وللتلاميذ مجتمعين (لو24: 36-49،  يو20: 19-29)، وبعد ذلك ظهر لسبعة من التلاميذ على شاطئ بحيرة طبريّة ولم  يعرفوه، أمّا يوحنّا فعرفه بعد معجزة الصيد العجيب (راجع يو 21: 4-7).  وبالرغم من ترائيه لهم، لم يعرفه التلاميذ، لأنّهم نظروا إليه بعين البشر  وليس بعين الإيمان. لكن في كلّ ظهور، كان يسوع يبادر تلاميذه بتحية:  "السلام معكم" (يو 20: 19 و26)، وبهذا السلام كان يهبهم الطمأنينة والراحة،  ويثبّت إيمانهم به، ويُجري الآيات الباهرة، ويقوّيهم في رسالتهم.
     يتغنّى مار أفرام السرياني بترائي  الرب يسوع للتلاميذ في العلّية، فيقول: «ـںـ°ـ• ـ«ـ ـ؛ـ‌جˆـڑـ¶ـگ ـںـ¢ـ؛ـ‌ـ«ـ؛ـ‌ـ¢ ـںـ½ـ ـ—ـ½ـکـ¢  ـ’ـ¥ـ¶ـ ـ؛ـ‌ـ¬ـ³ـگ ـ،ـ¶ـ¢ ـ•ـ¶ـڑـ ـ°ـ¬ـ—ـ½ـکـ¢ـ† ـ¥ـ°ـ  ـ،ـ³ـھـ°ـ¢ ـ©ـ³ـ، ـ’ـ°ـ‌ـ¢ـ³ـ¬ـ—ـ½ـکـ¢ ـکـ ـ°ـ’ـ¶ـ’ ـگـ¶ـ¢ـ½ـکـ¢  ـ’ـ°ـ«ـ ـ³ـ،ـ¶ـ—. ـ،ـ«ـ؛ـ‌ـڑـ³ـگ ـ،ـ°ـ ـںـ³ـگ ـ•ـ°ـ«ـ ـ³ـ،ـ³ـگ ـ•ـ°ـ™ـھـ°ـ¥ ـ«ـ°ـ‌ـ¢ـ³ـگ ـ’ـ°ـ’ـھـ؛ـ‌ـ¬ـ³ـگـ† ـ«ـ°ـھـ°ـھ ـ ـ¥ـ؛ـ•ـ¬ـ³ـں  ـ©ـ°ـ•ـ؛ـ‌ـ«ـ¬ـ³ـگ ـ•ـ¬ـ¶ـ™ـ،ـ°ـھ ـ«ـ½ـکـ’ـڑـ³ـگ ـ ـ›ـ°ـ‌ـ’ـ½ـکـ¬ـ³ـں». وترجمته: "فيما كان الرسل كلّهم  مجتمعين في العلّية وهم مرتعبون، دخل ربّنا وقام في وسطهم وشجّعهم بسلامه.  أيّها المسيح ملك السلام الذي زرع الأمان في المسكونة، ثبِّت كنيستك  المقدسة كي ترنّم المجد لنعمتك" (من باعوث مار أفرام في صلاة القومة  الثانية من ليل الأحد الجديد، في كتاب الفنقيث، وهو كتاب صلوات الآحاد  والأعياد).
     لا يمكن للمؤمنين بالرب يسوع أن  يتيقّنوا قيامته من خلال معرفته بعين الجسد بل بعين الإيمان، ولا أن يدركوا  حقيقته بعين العقل بل بحبّ القلب. قال يسوع لتوما: "لا تكن غير مؤمنٍ، بل  كن مؤمناً" (يو20: 27)، فمنحه نعمة الإيمان. ولذا، للحال تفاعل توما مع هذه  النعمة، فجاهر: "ربّي وإلهي" (يو 20: 28). فما كان من الرب يسوع إلا أن  أكّد أهمّية تسليم القلب كمفتاح للإيمان، واهباً إيّانا نحن المؤمنين به  الطوبى والثناء لأنّنا آمنّا دون أن نرى.


الإيمان بالقيامة عطيّة من الله يتجاوب معها الإنسان
     يرتكز الإيمان المسيحي على الإيمان  بقيامة يسوع "الربّ والإله"، فالإيمان عطيّة من لدن الله، على ما أكّد  الربّ يسوع لسمعان بطرس عندما أعلن إيمانه به في قيصرية فيليبس: "لا لحم  ولا دم أظهر لك ذلك، لكنّ أبي الذي في السماوات" (مت 16: 17). الإيمان هو  جواب الإنسان إلى الله الذي يكشف له حقيقته، ويهبه ذاته، ويعضد بنورٍ فائضٍ  كلّ إنسانٍ يبحث عن المعنى الخفيّ لحياته. إيماننا المسيحي هو دخولٌ في  الشركة مع الله بنعمةٍ مجّانيةٍ منه، فيُخضِع الإنسانُ عقلَه وإرادتَه لله،  ويقبل ما يوحيه الله إليه ويلتزم به (كتاب التعليم المسيحي للكنيسة  الكاثوليكية، 26 و142-143)، وهذا يُسمّى طاعة الإيمان (المرجع نفسه،  142-143). هكذا يظهر إيمان توما بعد أن رأى في يسوع آثار الصلب، فآمن  بألوهيته.
     يقترن الإيمان بالرجاء والمحبّة، فهذه  ثلاث فضائل تلخّص مسيرة حياة المؤمن (1كور 13: 13). بحسب رسول الأمم مار  بولس: "البارّ بالإيمان يحيا" (روم1: 17)، "وإنما القيمة للإيمان العامل  بالمحبّة" (غلا 5: 6). ولذا، "الإيمان بلا أعمال ميت" (يعقوب 2: 26).  الإيمان، الذي لا يثبت في الرجاء، ولا يُترجَم بأعمال ومواقف محبّة، لا  يُدخِل المؤمن في اتّحادٍ كاملٍ مع المسيح، ولا يجعل منه عضواً حيّاً في  جسده (راجع كتاب التعليم المسيحي للكنيسة الكاثوليكية، 1814-1815).
     من هنا، يختم يوحنّا إنجيله بالدعوة  إلى الإيمان: "كُتِبت هذه لتؤمنوا بأنّ يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، ولتكون  لكم إذا آمنتم الحياة باسمه" (يو20: 31). بقبول نعمة الإيمان، ينال المؤمن  السعادة ويعيش في فرح دائم ومتجدّد، ويسعى لنشر هذا الإيمان بين الآخرين  بالمحبّة الغيورة على خلاص الإنسان. وهذا ما يحمل الكنيسة، بإكليروسها  ومؤمنيها ومؤسّساتها، على الكرازة بإنجيل يسوع المسيح، ونقل البشارة  السارّة إلى العالم أجمع.
     وها هو مار أفرام السرياني يعبّر عن  الفرح العظيم الذي يعيشه المؤمنون بقيامة الرب يسوع، فيقول: «ـ¬ـ°ـ ـ،ـ؛ـ‌ـ•جˆـ¶ـگ  ـ•ـ³ـ¨ـک ـگـ³ـ¦ ـ«ـ°ـ’ـ°ـڑـک ـ’ـ£ـ°ـ’ـھجˆـ³ـ¬ـ³ـگ ـ•ـ،ـ¶ـ«ـ¬ـ°ـ،ـ¥جˆـ³ـ¢ ـ—ـکجˆـ°ـ‌ـ† ـکـ¥ـ؛ـ•ـ°ـ¬ ـ©ـ½ـکـ•ـ«ـ³ـگ ـ—ـ؛ـ‌  ـکـ‌ـ°ـ ـ•جˆـ¶ـ‌ـ—ج‡ ـ™ـ³ـ،ـھـ³ـگ ـ«ـ½ـکـ’ـڑـ³ـگ ـکـ¬ـ°ـکـ•ـ؛ـ‌ـ¬ـ³ـگـ† ـ ـ°ـ،ـ«ـ؛ـ‌ـڑـ³ـگ ـ•ـ©ـ³ـ، ـ،ـ¶ـ¢ ـ©ـ°ـ’ـھـ³ـگ ـکـڑـ°ـ•ـ؛ـ‌  ـ ـ°ـگـھـ¥ـ³ـگ ـکـ ـ°ـ«ـ،ـ°ـ‌ـ³ـگ». وترجمته: "فرح التلاميذ مهلّلين ببشائر القيامة التي  سمعوا بها، والكنيسة وأولادها يرنّمون المجد والشكر إلى المسيح الذي قام من  القبر وأبهج الأرض والسماء" (من باعوث مار أفرام في صلاة الساعة التاسعة  من صباح يوم السبت الأول بعد القيامة، في كتاب الفنقيث، وهو كتاب صلوات  الآحاد والأعياد).


قيامة الرب حياة متجدّدة
     لم يستطع الكثيرون من الناس عبر  الأجيال أن يتقبّلوا سرّ الفداء أي صلب الرب يسوع وموته وقيامته من بين  الأموات، لأنّ تفكيرهم البشري منعهم عن فهم سرّ هذه القيامة – المعجزة، فلم  يحظوا بثمارها الخلاصية. أمّا نحن، فالدعوة لنا جميعاً أن نؤمن بموت  الفادي الذي أحبّنا حتى أنه أراق دمه الثمين على الصليب من أجلنا، وأن  نعترف بقيامته ونشهد لها بفخر وشجاعة، مجدّدين حياتنا بنعمة مخلّصنا  المنبعث حيّاً، ومتجدّدين بالتوبة أي العودة البنوية إلى الآب السماوي الذي  ينتظرنا كي نلتمس منه الغفران ونعيد بنوّتنا له. فقيامة المسيح من الموت  هي الضمانة الأكيدة لقيامتنا من موت الخطيئة وتحرُّرنا من عبودية الشرّ.  المسيح وعدنا أنه حيٌّ وباقٍ معنا كلّ الأيّام وحتّى انقضاء الدهر (مت 28:  20)، وأعطانا عربوناً لحضوره الدائم: كلامه الحيّ، وجسده ودمه في سرّ  القربان، ونعمة الأسرار، كلّ ذلك بقوّة روحه الحيّ القدّوس الذي يواكبنا في  حياتنا اليومية.
     لا يكفي أن يكون إيماننا بالرب يسوع  بالفم والكلام فقط، بل يجب أن يكون إيماناً ملء القلب والروح، يتجسّد  بالأعمال الصالحة والمبادرات الإيجابية البنّاءة والسيرة الحسنة. ويبلغ  الإيمان قمّته بعيش فرح اللقاء الدائم مع الرب الذي يرافقنا على الدوام في  حياتنا كما رافق التلاميذ في ظهوراته لهم بعد قيامته، وهكذا ننال نعمة  التبرير والتقديس، كما يقول بولس الرسول: "إذا شهدتَ بفمك أن يسوع ربّ،  وآمنتَ بقلبك أنَّ الله أقامه من بين الأموات، نلتَ الخلاص. فالإيمان  بالقلب يؤدّي إلى البرّ، والشهادة بالفم تؤدّي إلى الخلاص" (روم10: 9-10).


القيامة رجاء السلام لعالمنا اليوم
     قام المسيح من الموت، فمنح الحياة  للذين في القبور. وفي زمن القيامة نصلّي لتكون قيامة ربّنا ومخلّصنا قيامةً  لأوطاننا المعذَّبة والرازحة، إمّا تحت وطأة الحروب والصراعات المدمّرة،  وإمّا تحت وطأة الأزمات الإقتصادية الخانقة.
     في وطننا الحبيب لبنان، فرحنا كبير  لأنّ المواطنين اللبنانيين الأحباء سيتوجّهون بعد حوالي الشهر ونيّف لتجديد  الحياة السياسية الديمقراطية فيه، المجمَّدة منذ تسع سنوات، رغم كلّ  الملاحظات التي أبديناها ولا نزال، حول قانون الإنتخابات والظلم الذي  يُلحقه بأبناء شعبنا السرياني اللبناني الذي بذل ويبذل الغالي والنفيس في  سبيل إعلاء شأن هذا الوطن الحبيب.
     إننا إذ نهنّئ اللبنانيين بهذا الحدث  الديمقراطي المقبل علينا، نسأل الله ألا ينسى النواب الذين سيُنتخَبون  الوعودَ التي يطلقونها لناخبيهم والتي، إن التزموا بها، تؤدّي إلى ترسيخ  قواعد المواطنة الواحدة، وتخفّف من الصعاب الملقاة على كاهل المواطن  اللبناني جراء عدم توفُّر الخدمات الأساسية والبديهية لأيّ مواطنٍ، سيّما  ضمان الشيخوخة والحق بالإستشفاء والتعليم المجّانيَّين، وتوفير الكهرباء  والمياه لكلّ المواطنين، ودون منّةٍ من أحد.
     كما لا يسعنا إلا أن نشكر أهلنا  وشعبنا في لبنان على حسن ضيافته للنازحين القادمين إليه من سوريا والعراق،  وعلى معاملتهم كإخوة لهم، طالبين من إلهنا المنتصر على الموت أن يحمي  عائلاتهم ويبارك خطواتهم ويمنّ عليهم ببركاته.
     وسوريا الجريحة، يمرّ عليها العيد  الثامن على التوالي ولا تزال الصراعات الدامية فيها تشرّد أهلها، وتهدم  أسسها وحضارتها، وتدمّر بنيتها الإجتماعية والثقافية والتربوية. إننا نصلّي  كي تؤدّي الخطوات التي تشهدها سوريا على الصعيدين المحلّي والدولي إلى  إنهاء هذا الصراع المدمّر الذي لم يرحم الحجر ولا البشر، حيث أنّ أجيالاً  كاملةً وُلدت ونشأت خارج أرضها ولا تعرف عن سوريا سوى الحرب والدمار. إنّ  سوريا بلد الإنفتاح والتعايش، وقد عاش فيها المواطنون منذ آلاف السنين،  متوافقين مع شركائهم على محبّة الوطن وازدهاره، لذا نتضرّع إليه تعالى كي  تكفّ الأيادي الغريبة عن العبث بسوريا، فتنبعث فيها الحياة من جديد، ويعمّ  الأمان بالمصالحة والإستقرار فيها.
     ولا بدّ لنا من أن نتوجّه إلى أبنائنا  وبناتنا في أبرشياتنا الأربع في سوريا، من دمشق وحمص، إلى حلب والجزيرة،  فنؤكّد لهم بأننا نفخر بصمودهم في أرضهم، ونثني على عزم إيمانهم وقوة  رجائهم، سائلينه تعالى أن يمنّ على سوريا الحبيبة بالسلام والأمان، وأن  يرحم شهداء الوطن من عسكريين ومدنيين أبرياء.
     ولا ننسى أن نجدّد المطالبة بالإفراج  عن جميع المخطوفين، ضحايا الحروب العبثية في سوريا والمنطقة، من رجال دين  ومدنيين وعسكريين، وبخاصة عن مطرانَي حلب مار غريغوريوس يوحنّا ابراهيم  وبولس اليازجي، والكهنة باولو داللوليو، واسحق محفوض، وميشال كيّال.
     والعراق الغالي، أرض الرافدين، الذي  يثبت يوماً بعد يوم انتصار إرادة الحياة على الموت، وانتصار إيمان شعبه  بقيمه ومبادئه على أفكار الظلام والتشدّد التي حاول الإرهابيون زرعها  لأعوامٍ في شعبه وأرضه. إننا نسأل الله أن يسعى المسؤولون والقيّمون على  شؤون البلاد إلى تثبيت مبادئ الديمقراطية وأسس الدولة الحديثة في كلّ  محافظات وأقاليم العراق، لا سيّما وأنّ الإنتخابات التشريعية قادمة، فيعود  هذا البلد الحبيب حراً ديمقراطياً متطوّراً، ويرجع أبناء شعبنا إلى أرض  آبائهم وأجدادهم، ليبنوا مع شركائهم في الوطن دولتَهم الجديدة بالتساوي في  الحقوق والواجبات.
     كما نجدّد صلاتنا الحارّة، كما فعلنا  يوم عيد الشعانين من داخل كنيسة العذراء الطاهرة الكبرى، وكذلك أمام الآلاف  من الجموع التي شاركنا معها في المسيرة والتطواف في شوارع قره قوش  (بغديده) بعد تحريرها من الإرهابيين، من أجل جميع أبنائنا وبناتنا في  أبرشياتنا ورعايانا السريانية، الذين ظلّوا متجذّرين في أرض وطنهم، في  بغداد والموصل والبصرة وسهل نينوى وإقليم كوردستان، خاصّين بالذكر الشهداء  الذين سقطوا مؤخّراً ضحية غدر العصابات في بغداد، معربين لذويهم عن تضامننا  ومشاركتنا في مصابهم الأليم. وإننا نتضرّع إلى الرب القائم من الموت كي  تزول المحنة كاملةً عن العراق الحبيب، فيشرق فيه نور القيامة ويعود إليه  السلام الذي طال انتظاره.
     وإلى فلسطين المحتلّة، التي منها  ارتفع ربنا منتصراً على الموت، حاملاً رسالة الحياة إلى العالم أجمع، نصلّي  لتتوقّف النزاعات فيها، مجدّدين دعوتنا، بالتوافق مع الأسرة الدولية  والمراجع الكنسية، لتكون القدس عاصمةً عالميةً للسلام والحوار ما بين جميع  المكوّنات، وكي تبقى المقدَّسات فيها مشرّعةً أبوابها، فتمدّ جسور التلاقي  والتآخي كما أرادها الخالق: "قدساً - مدينة للسلام!".
     وإلى مصر، نسأل الرب يسوع أن ينشر  أمنه وسلامه في ربوعها، وأن يحيا مواطنوها بالمحبّة والوئام، ويتعاضدوا من  أجل ازدهار وطنهم، مهما اختلفت انتماءاتهم وتوجّهاتهم.
     إنّنا نستنكر بأشدّ العبارات كلّ  أعمال الإرهاب من قتل وتفجير وترويع للناس وبثّ الفوضى والفتن في أماكن  وبلدان عديدة، شرقاً وغرباً، متوجّهين بالقلب والصلاة من أجل جميع الذين  يكابدون آلام الإقتلاع من أرض الآباء والأجداد في العراق وسوريا، وأُرغِموا  على النزوح والهجرة إلى لبنان والأردن وتركيا، وإلى ما وراء البحار  والمحيطات، مؤكّدين لهم تضامننا الأبوي واستعدادنا الدائم لتأمين حاجاتهم  ومساعدتهم بكلّ الإمكانات المتاحة. كما نؤكّد على صلاتنا من أجل العائلات  التي امتُحِنت بفقدان أحد أفرادها، ومن أجل الذين يغيب عنهم فرح العيد، من  فقراء ومعوَزين ومهمَّشين ومستضعَفين، سائلين لهم فيض النعم والبركات  والتعزيات السماوية.
     وإننا نحثّ جميع إخوتنا وأبنائنا  وبناتنا السريان، سواء كانوا مقيمين في لبنان وسوريا والعراق والأراضي  المقدّسة والأردن ومصر وتركيا، أو متغرّبينفي أوروبا وأميركا وأستراليا،  على التمسّك بالإيمان والرجاء كي يعيشوا المحبّة الحقيقية، وعلى التعلّق  بكنيستهم وأوطانهم والإخلاص لها، حتّى يكونوا على الدوام شهوداً للرب،  حاملين بشرى قيامته المجيدة أينما حلّوا.


خاتمة
     نمجّدك أيّها المسيح القائم من بين  الأموات، إذ بقيامتك جدّدتَنا وثبَّتَّ إيماننا بك. شدِّدْنا في وجه  المصاعب وأسباب الشّك، كما فعلتَ مع الرسل، فأزلتَ خوفهم وحوّلتَه إلى  اطمئنان، ليبشّروا العالم ويشهدوا لإنجيل السلام ويستشهدوا من أجلك.
     أقِم قلوبنا وامنحنا حياةً جديدةً،  وقوِّنا بنعمتك وتعاليم الإنجيل والكنيسة، لنكون شهوداً لك في مجتمعاتنا  وأوطاننا. ولتكن حياتنا مرضيّةً أمامك، فنسبّحك بغير انقطاع وعلى الدوام،  آمين.

     وفي الختام، نمنحكم أيّها الإخوة  والأبناء والبنات الروحيون الأعزّاء، بركتنا الرسولية عربون محبّتنا  الأبوية. ولتشملكم جميعاً نعمة الثالوث الأقدس وبركته: الآب والإبن والروح  القدس، الإله الواحد، آمين.
     كلّ عام وأنتم بألف خير.
 ـ،ـ«ـ؛ـ‌ـڑـ³ـگ ـ©ـ³ـ، ـ،ـ¶ـ¢ ـ’ـ¶ـ‌ـ¬ ـ،ـ؛ـ‌جˆـ¬ـ¶ـگ... ـ«ـ°ـھـ؛ـ‌ـھـ³ـگـ؛ـ‌ـ¬ ـ©ـ³ـ،
 المسيح قام من بين الأموات... حقّاً قام

 صدر عن كرسينا البطريركي في بيروت - لبنان
 في اليوم الثامن والعشرين من شهر آذار سنة 2018
 وهي السنة العاشرة لبطريركيتنا


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2018)

*رسالة عيد القيامة المجيدة لعام 2018 لغبطة البطريرك يونان بعنوان: ربّي وإلهي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 إلى إخوتنا الأجلاء رؤساء الأساقفة والأساقفة الجزيلي الإحترام
 وأولادنا الخوارنة والكهنة والشمامسة والرهبان والراهبات الأفاضل
 وجميع أبنائنا وبناتنا المؤمنين المبارَكين بالرب
 اللائذين بالكرسي البطريركي الأنطاكي في لبنان وبلاد الشرق وعالم الإنتشار
 نهديكم البركة الرسولية والمحبّة والدعاء والسلام بالرب يسوع، ملتمسين لكم فيض النِّعَم والبركات:
 «ܡܳܪܝ ܘܰܐܠܳܗܝ»
 "ربّي وإلهي"
 (يوحنّا 20: 28)


مقدّمة
     يخبرنا الإنجيل المقدس عن ظهورات الرب  يسوع فادينا للتلاميذ الحيارى الخائفين، كي يثبّت إيمانهم بقيامته. غير  أنّ أحدهم، توما الرسول الغائب في ظهور الرب مساء أحد القيامة، لم يكن  يصدّق. وإذا بيسوع يظهر لهم ثانيةً وهم مجتمعون، ويتوجّه إلى الرسول  المرتاب كي يتقدّم ويلمسه، فما كان من توما إلّا أن أعلن إيمانه بقيامة  يسوع هاتفاً: "ربّي وإلهي!" (يو 20: 28). وأضحى هذا الرسول المرتاب بحدث  القيامة مثلاً للذين يصرّون على الشك إزاء حقيقةٍ بيّنةٍ تُنقَل إليهم.  ونحن الذين قال عنهم الرب المنبعث حيّاً من بين الأموات: "طوبى للذين  يؤمنون ولم يروا" (يو 20: 29)، مدعوون كي نجدّد دوماً، وبنوعٍ خاص ومميّز  في موسم القيامة المقدسة من كلّ عام، إيماننا الراسخ بأنّ الرب يسوع أبطل  الموتَ بانبعاثه من القبر.
     ففي عيد القيامة نحتفل بانتصار الحياة  على الموت، والنور على الظلمة، والحق على الباطل، والسلام على العنف،  والفرح على الحزن. لذا يطيب لنا أن نتقدّم منكم جميعاً، أيّها الإخوة  والأبناء والبنات الأعزّاء أينما كنتم، في الشرق أو في عالم الإنتشار،  بأجمل التهاني وأصدقها، سائلين الرب يسوع المخلّص أن يهبكم نِعَمَه وسلامه  وفيض بركاته وعطاياه، وينعم على بلادنا المعذَّبة بالأمان والإستقرار  والسلام العادل والدائم والشامل.


قيامة المسيح أساس إيماننا وغايته
     بقيامته، زرع يسوع الفادي السلام  والرجاء في القلوب ونشره في العالم بواسطة الكنيسة وكلّ ذوي الإرادات  الحسنة، وسلَّمنا إيّاه عطيةً من السماء لكي نرسّخه في الأرض وبين الشعوب.  من هنا الدعوة لنا جميعاً لتعزيز الحقيقة بالمحبّة بين الجميع، بروح الوفاق  والتضامن، لما فيه خير الناس، كلّ الناس.
     إنّ قيامة الرب يسوع من بين الأموات،  هذا الحدث التاريخي الذي تيقّنه الرسل والتلاميذ، هو حقيقةٌ أساسيةٌ أضحت  محور إيماننا المسيحي: "إن كان المسيح لم يقم، فتبشيرنا باطل وإيمانكم  أيضاً باطل" (1 كور15: 14). فالقيامة تأكيدٌ على كلّ ما عمل المسيح وعلّم  حول ما يختص بالله الواحد والثالوث، وبالإنسان، والتاريخ، والقيامة  متلازمةٌ مع تجسُّد ابن الله الذي صار بشراً ليفتدي الإنسان ويخلّصه بموته،  ويعيد إليه بقيامته بهاءه الأول، أي صورة الله فيه. فبموته حرّرنا من  الخطيئة، وبقيامته منحنا الحياة الجديدة والغلبة على الموت: "المسيح قام من  بين الأموات، وصار بكر الراقدين... وكما أنه في آدم يموت جميع الناس، كذلك  بالمسيح جميعهم يحيون" (1كور15: 20 و22).
     إننا نؤمن بسرّ الفداء الذي تمّمه  كلمة الله المتجسّد بآلامه وموته متكلّلاً بالقيامة الممجَّدة، فقد "قام  الرب لتبريرنا (روم 4: 25). صالحنا المسيح الفادي مع الآب بسفكه دمه الثمين  وبقبوله الموت الطوعي على الصليب فداءً عن خطايا البشرية جمعاء، كي نعيش  المصالحة مع الله ومع بعضنا البعض. هذا كلّه يبرز جليّاً في إعلان الملاك  للنسوة اللواتي أتينَ ليطيّبنَ جسد يسوع في فجر أحد القيامة: "لا تخفْنَ،  أنتنّ تطلبْنَ يسوع الناصري المصلوب، لقد قام وليس هو ههنا" (مر16: 6).  ونحن بدورنا نجدّد إعلان هذه البشرى السارّة للعالم أجمع بتحية العيد:  "المسيح قام! حقّاً قام!"


ظهورات القائم من الموت تثبّت إيمان تلاميذه
     منذ قيامته ويسوع يظهر لرسله في أماكن  مختلفة وأنواع متعدّدة، واستمرّت هذه الظهورات مرّاتٍ عديدةً حتّى صعوده  إلى السماء بعد أربعين يوماً، فبدّد خوفهم، فيما كانوا مجتمعين في البيت  والأبواب مغلقة خوفاً من الذين قادوا المعلّم الإلهي للصلب. ظهر يسوع  للمجدلية التي لم تعرفه أولاً بل ظنّته البستاني، إلا أنها عرفته حين  ناداها باسمها(يو20: 11-18)، ثمّ لبطرس (لو24: 34)، فتلميذَي عمّاوس اللذين  لم يعرفاه بعد أن رافقهما وتحدّث معهما طوال الطريق، إنما عرفاه حين كسر  الخبز وناولهما (راجع لو 24: 13-49)، وللتلاميذ مجتمعين (لو24: 36-49،  يو20: 19-29)، وبعد ذلك ظهر لسبعة من التلاميذ على شاطئ بحيرة طبريّة ولم  يعرفوه، أمّا يوحنّا فعرفه بعد معجزة الصيد العجيب (راجع يو 21: 4-7).  وبالرغم من ترائيه لهم، لم يعرفه التلاميذ، لأنّهم نظروا إليه بعين البشر  وليس بعين الإيمان. لكن في كلّ ظهور، كان يسوع يبادر تلاميذه بتحية:  "السلام معكم" (يو 20: 19 و26)، وبهذا السلام كان يهبهم الطمأنينة والراحة،  ويثبّت إيمانهم به، ويُجري الآيات الباهرة، ويقوّيهم في رسالتهم.
     يتغنّى مار أفرام السرياني بترائي  الرب يسوع للتلاميذ في العلّية، فيقول: «ܟܰܕ ܫܠܺܝ̈ܚܶܐ ܟܢܺܝܫܺܝܢ ܟܽܠܗܽܘܢ  ܒܥܶܠܺܝܬܳܐ ܡܶܢ ܕܶܚܠܰܬܗܽܘܢ܆ ܥܰܠ ܡܳܪܰܢ ܩܳܡ ܒܰܝܢܳܬܗܽܘܢ ܘܠܰܒܶܒ ܐܶܢܽܘܢ  ܒܰܫܠܳܡܶܗ. ܡܫܺܝܚܳܐ ܡܰܠܟܳܐ ܕܰܫܠܳܡܳܐ ܕܰܙܪܰܥ ܫܰܝܢܳܐ ܒܰܒܪܺܝܬܳܐ܆ ܫܰܪܰܪ ܠܥܺܕܬܳܟ  ܩܰܕܺܝܫܬܳܐ ܕܬܶܙܡܰܪ ܫܽܘܒܚܳܐ ܠܛܰܝܒܽܘܬܳܟ». وترجمته: "فيما كان الرسل كلّهم  مجتمعين في العلّية وهم مرتعبون، دخل ربّنا وقام في وسطهم وشجّعهم بسلامه.  أيّها المسيح ملك السلام الذي زرع الأمان في المسكونة، ثبِّت كنيستك  المقدسة كي ترنّم المجد لنعمتك" (من باعوث مار أفرام في صلاة القومة  الثانية من ليل الأحد الجديد، في كتاب الفنقيث، وهو كتاب صلوات الآحاد  والأعياد).
     لا يمكن للمؤمنين بالرب يسوع أن  يتيقّنوا قيامته من خلال معرفته بعين الجسد بل بعين الإيمان، ولا أن يدركوا  حقيقته بعين العقل بل بحبّ القلب. قال يسوع لتوما: "لا تكن غير مؤمنٍ، بل  كن مؤمناً" (يو20: 27)، فمنحه نعمة الإيمان. ولذا، للحال تفاعل توما مع هذه  النعمة، فجاهر: "ربّي وإلهي" (يو 20: 28). فما كان من الرب يسوع إلا أن  أكّد أهمّية تسليم القلب كمفتاح للإيمان، واهباً إيّانا نحن المؤمنين به  الطوبى والثناء لأنّنا آمنّا دون أن نرى.


الإيمان بالقيامة عطيّة من الله يتجاوب معها الإنسان
     يرتكز الإيمان المسيحي على الإيمان  بقيامة يسوع "الربّ والإله"، فالإيمان عطيّة من لدن الله، على ما أكّد  الربّ يسوع لسمعان بطرس عندما أعلن إيمانه به في قيصرية فيليبس: "لا لحم  ولا دم أظهر لك ذلك، لكنّ أبي الذي في السماوات" (مت 16: 17). الإيمان هو  جواب الإنسان إلى الله الذي يكشف له حقيقته، ويهبه ذاته، ويعضد بنورٍ فائضٍ  كلّ إنسانٍ يبحث عن المعنى الخفيّ لحياته. إيماننا المسيحي هو دخولٌ في  الشركة مع الله بنعمةٍ مجّانيةٍ منه، فيُخضِع الإنسانُ عقلَه وإرادتَه لله،  ويقبل ما يوحيه الله إليه ويلتزم به (كتاب التعليم المسيحي للكنيسة  الكاثوليكية، 26 و142-143)، وهذا يُسمّى طاعة الإيمان (المرجع نفسه،  142-143). هكذا يظهر إيمان توما بعد أن رأى في يسوع آثار الصلب، فآمن  بألوهيته.
     يقترن الإيمان بالرجاء والمحبّة، فهذه  ثلاث فضائل تلخّص مسيرة حياة المؤمن (1كور 13: 13). بحسب رسول الأمم مار  بولس: "البارّ بالإيمان يحيا" (روم1: 17)، "وإنما القيمة للإيمان العامل  بالمحبّة" (غلا 5: 6). ولذا، "الإيمان بلا أعمال ميت" (يعقوب 2: 26).  الإيمان، الذي لا يثبت في الرجاء، ولا يُترجَم بأعمال ومواقف محبّة، لا  يُدخِل المؤمن في اتّحادٍ كاملٍ مع المسيح، ولا يجعل منه عضواً حيّاً في  جسده (راجع كتاب التعليم المسيحي للكنيسة الكاثوليكية، 1814-1815).
     من هنا، يختم يوحنّا إنجيله بالدعوة  إلى الإيمان: "كُتِبت هذه لتؤمنوا بأنّ يسوع هو المسيح ابن الله، ولتكون  لكم إذا آمنتم الحياة باسمه" (يو20: 31). بقبول نعمة الإيمان، ينال المؤمن  السعادة ويعيش في فرح دائم ومتجدّد، ويسعى لنشر هذا الإيمان بين الآخرين  بالمحبّة الغيورة على خلاص الإنسان. وهذا ما يحمل الكنيسة، بإكليروسها  ومؤمنيها ومؤسّساتها، على الكرازة بإنجيل يسوع المسيح، ونقل البشارة  السارّة إلى العالم أجمع.
     وها هو مار أفرام السرياني يعبّر عن  الفرح العظيم الذي يعيشه المؤمنون بقيامة الرب يسوع، فيقول: «ܬܰܠܡܺܝܕ̈ܶܐ  ܕܳܨܘ ܐܳܦ ܫܰܒܰܚܘ ܒܣܰܒܪ̈ܳܬܳܐ ܕܡܶܫܬܰܡܥ̈ܳܢ ܗܘ̈ܰܝ܆ ܘܥܺܕܰܬ ܩܽܘܕܫܳܐ ܗܺܝ  ܘܝܰܠܕ̈ܶܝܗ̇ ܙܳܡܪܳܐ ܫܽܘܒܚܳܐ ܘܬܰܘܕܺܝܬܳܐ܆ ܠܰܡܫܺܝܚܳܐ ܕܩܳܡ ܡܶܢ ܩܰܒܪܳܐ ܘܚܰܕܺܝ  ܠܰܐܪܥܳܐ ܘܠܰܫܡܰܝܳܐ». وترجمته: "فرح التلاميذ مهلّلين ببشائر القيامة التي  سمعوا بها، والكنيسة وأولادها يرنّمون المجد والشكر إلى المسيح الذي قام من  القبر وأبهج الأرض والسماء" (من باعوث مار أفرام في صلاة الساعة التاسعة  من صباح يوم السبت الأول بعد القيامة، في كتاب الفنقيث، وهو كتاب صلوات  الآحاد والأعياد).


قيامة الرب حياة متجدّدة
     لم يستطع الكثيرون من الناس عبر  الأجيال أن يتقبّلوا سرّ الفداء أي صلب الرب يسوع وموته وقيامته من بين  الأموات، لأنّ تفكيرهم البشري منعهم عن فهم سرّ هذه القيامة – المعجزة، فلم  يحظوا بثمارها الخلاصية. أمّا نحن، فالدعوة لنا جميعاً أن نؤمن بموت  الفادي الذي أحبّنا حتى أنه أراق دمه الثمين على الصليب من أجلنا، وأن  نعترف بقيامته ونشهد لها بفخر وشجاعة، مجدّدين حياتنا بنعمة مخلّصنا  المنبعث حيّاً، ومتجدّدين بالتوبة أي العودة البنوية إلى الآب السماوي الذي  ينتظرنا كي نلتمس منه الغفران ونعيد بنوّتنا له. فقيامة المسيح من الموت  هي الضمانة الأكيدة لقيامتنا من موت الخطيئة وتحرُّرنا من عبودية الشرّ.  المسيح وعدنا أنه حيٌّ وباقٍ معنا كلّ الأيّام وحتّى انقضاء الدهر (مت 28:  20)، وأعطانا عربوناً لحضوره الدائم: كلامه الحيّ، وجسده ودمه في سرّ  القربان، ونعمة الأسرار، كلّ ذلك بقوّة روحه الحيّ القدّوس الذي يواكبنا في  حياتنا اليومية.
     لا يكفي أن يكون إيماننا بالرب يسوع  بالفم والكلام فقط، بل يجب أن يكون إيماناً ملء القلب والروح، يتجسّد  بالأعمال الصالحة والمبادرات الإيجابية البنّاءة والسيرة الحسنة. ويبلغ  الإيمان قمّته بعيش فرح اللقاء الدائم مع الرب الذي يرافقنا على الدوام في  حياتنا كما رافق التلاميذ في ظهوراته لهم بعد قيامته، وهكذا ننال نعمة  التبرير والتقديس، كما يقول بولس الرسول: "إذا شهدتَ بفمك أن يسوع ربّ،  وآمنتَ بقلبك أنَّ الله أقامه من بين الأموات، نلتَ الخلاص. فالإيمان  بالقلب يؤدّي إلى البرّ، والشهادة بالفم تؤدّي إلى الخلاص" (روم10: 9-10).


القيامة رجاء السلام لعالمنا اليوم
     قام المسيح من الموت، فمنح الحياة  للذين في القبور. وفي زمن القيامة نصلّي لتكون قيامة ربّنا ومخلّصنا قيامةً  لأوطاننا المعذَّبة والرازحة، إمّا تحت وطأة الحروب والصراعات المدمّرة،  وإمّا تحت وطأة الأزمات الإقتصادية الخانقة.
     في وطننا الحبيب لبنان، فرحنا كبير  لأنّ المواطنين اللبنانيين الأحباء سيتوجّهون بعد حوالي الشهر ونيّف لتجديد  الحياة السياسية الديمقراطية فيه، المجمَّدة منذ تسع سنوات، رغم كلّ  الملاحظات التي أبديناها ولا نزال، حول قانون الإنتخابات والظلم الذي  يُلحقه بأبناء شعبنا السرياني اللبناني الذي بذل ويبذل الغالي والنفيس في  سبيل إعلاء شأن هذا الوطن الحبيب.
     إننا إذ نهنّئ اللبنانيين بهذا الحدث  الديمقراطي المقبل علينا، نسأل الله ألا ينسى النواب الذين سيُنتخَبون  الوعودَ التي يطلقونها لناخبيهم والتي، إن التزموا بها، تؤدّي إلى ترسيخ  قواعد المواطنة الواحدة، وتخفّف من الصعاب الملقاة على كاهل المواطن  اللبناني جراء عدم توفُّر الخدمات الأساسية والبديهية لأيّ مواطنٍ، سيّما  ضمان الشيخوخة والحق بالإستشفاء والتعليم المجّانيَّين، وتوفير الكهرباء  والمياه لكلّ المواطنين، ودون منّةٍ من أحد.
     كما لا يسعنا إلا أن نشكر أهلنا  وشعبنا في لبنان على حسن ضيافته للنازحين القادمين إليه من سوريا والعراق،  وعلى معاملتهم كإخوة لهم، طالبين من إلهنا المنتصر على الموت أن يحمي  عائلاتهم ويبارك خطواتهم ويمنّ عليهم ببركاته.
     وسوريا الجريحة، يمرّ عليها العيد  الثامن على التوالي ولا تزال الصراعات الدامية فيها تشرّد أهلها، وتهدم  أسسها وحضارتها، وتدمّر بنيتها الإجتماعية والثقافية والتربوية. إننا نصلّي  كي تؤدّي الخطوات التي تشهدها سوريا على الصعيدين المحلّي والدولي إلى  إنهاء هذا الصراع المدمّر الذي لم يرحم الحجر ولا البشر، حيث أنّ أجيالاً  كاملةً وُلدت ونشأت خارج أرضها ولا تعرف عن سوريا سوى الحرب والدمار. إنّ  سوريا بلد الإنفتاح والتعايش، وقد عاش فيها المواطنون منذ آلاف السنين،  متوافقين مع شركائهم على محبّة الوطن وازدهاره، لذا نتضرّع إليه تعالى كي  تكفّ الأيادي الغريبة عن العبث بسوريا، فتنبعث فيها الحياة من جديد، ويعمّ  الأمان بالمصالحة والإستقرار فيها.
     ولا بدّ لنا من أن نتوجّه إلى أبنائنا  وبناتنا في أبرشياتنا الأربع في سوريا، من دمشق وحمص، إلى حلب والجزيرة،  فنؤكّد لهم بأننا نفخر بصمودهم في أرضهم، ونثني على عزم إيمانهم وقوة  رجائهم، سائلينه تعالى أن يمنّ على سوريا الحبيبة بالسلام والأمان، وأن  يرحم شهداء الوطن من عسكريين ومدنيين أبرياء.
     ولا ننسى أن نجدّد المطالبة بالإفراج  عن جميع المخطوفين، ضحايا الحروب العبثية في سوريا والمنطقة، من رجال دين  ومدنيين وعسكريين، وبخاصة عن مطرانَي حلب مار غريغوريوس يوحنّا ابراهيم  وبولس اليازجي، والكهنة باولو داللوليو، واسحق محفوض، وميشال كيّال.
     والعراق الغالي، أرض الرافدين، الذي  يثبت يوماً بعد يوم انتصار إرادة الحياة على الموت، وانتصار إيمان شعبه  بقيمه ومبادئه على أفكار الظلام والتشدّد التي حاول الإرهابيون زرعها  لأعوامٍ في شعبه وأرضه. إننا نسأل الله أن يسعى المسؤولون والقيّمون على  شؤون البلاد إلى تثبيت مبادئ الديمقراطية وأسس الدولة الحديثة في كلّ  محافظات وأقاليم العراق، لا سيّما وأنّ الإنتخابات التشريعية قادمة، فيعود  هذا البلد الحبيب حراً ديمقراطياً متطوّراً، ويرجع أبناء شعبنا إلى أرض  آبائهم وأجدادهم، ليبنوا مع شركائهم في الوطن دولتَهم الجديدة بالتساوي في  الحقوق والواجبات.
     كما نجدّد صلاتنا الحارّة، كما فعلنا  يوم عيد الشعانين من داخل كنيسة العذراء الطاهرة الكبرى، وكذلك أمام الآلاف  من الجموع التي شاركنا معها في المسيرة والتطواف في شوارع قره قوش  (بغديده) بعد تحريرها من الإرهابيين، من أجل جميع أبنائنا وبناتنا في  أبرشياتنا ورعايانا السريانية، الذين ظلّوا متجذّرين في أرض وطنهم، في  بغداد والموصل والبصرة وسهل نينوى وإقليم كوردستان، خاصّين بالذكر الشهداء  الذين سقطوا مؤخّراً ضحية غدر العصابات في بغداد، معربين لذويهم عن تضامننا  ومشاركتنا في مصابهم الأليم. وإننا نتضرّع إلى الرب القائم من الموت كي  تزول المحنة كاملةً عن العراق الحبيب، فيشرق فيه نور القيامة ويعود إليه  السلام الذي طال انتظاره.
     وإلى فلسطين المحتلّة، التي منها  ارتفع ربنا منتصراً على الموت، حاملاً رسالة الحياة إلى العالم أجمع، نصلّي  لتتوقّف النزاعات فيها، مجدّدين دعوتنا، بالتوافق مع الأسرة الدولية  والمراجع الكنسية، لتكون القدس عاصمةً عالميةً للسلام والحوار ما بين جميع  المكوّنات، وكي تبقى المقدَّسات فيها مشرّعةً أبوابها، فتمدّ جسور التلاقي  والتآخي كما أرادها الخالق: "قدساً - مدينة للسلام!".
     وإلى مصر، نسأل الرب يسوع أن ينشر  أمنه وسلامه في ربوعها، وأن يحيا مواطنوها بالمحبّة والوئام، ويتعاضدوا من  أجل ازدهار وطنهم، مهما اختلفت انتماءاتهم وتوجّهاتهم.
     إنّنا نستنكر بأشدّ العبارات كلّ  أعمال الإرهاب من قتل وتفجير وترويع للناس وبثّ الفوضى والفتن في أماكن  وبلدان عديدة، شرقاً وغرباً، متوجّهين بالقلب والصلاة من أجل جميع الذين  يكابدون آلام الإقتلاع من أرض الآباء والأجداد في العراق وسوريا، وأُرغِموا  على النزوح والهجرة إلى لبنان والأردن وتركيا، وإلى ما وراء البحار  والمحيطات، مؤكّدين لهم تضامننا الأبوي واستعدادنا الدائم لتأمين حاجاتهم  ومساعدتهم بكلّ الإمكانات المتاحة. كما نؤكّد على صلاتنا من أجل العائلات  التي امتُحِنت بفقدان أحد أفرادها، ومن أجل الذين يغيب عنهم فرح العيد، من  فقراء ومعوَزين ومهمَّشين ومستضعَفين، سائلين لهم فيض النعم والبركات  والتعزيات السماوية.
     وإننا نحثّ جميع إخوتنا وأبنائنا  وبناتنا السريان، سواء كانوا مقيمين في لبنان وسوريا والعراق والأراضي  المقدّسة والأردن ومصر وتركيا، أو متغرّبينفي أوروبا وأميركا وأستراليا،  على التمسّك بالإيمان والرجاء كي يعيشوا المحبّة الحقيقية، وعلى التعلّق  بكنيستهم وأوطانهم والإخلاص لها، حتّى يكونوا على الدوام شهوداً للرب،  حاملين بشرى قيامته المجيدة أينما حلّوا.


خاتمة
     نمجّدك أيّها المسيح القائم من بين  الأموات، إذ بقيامتك جدّدتَنا وثبَّتَّ إيماننا بك. شدِّدْنا في وجه  المصاعب وأسباب الشّك، كما فعلتَ مع الرسل، فأزلتَ خوفهم وحوّلتَه إلى  اطمئنان، ليبشّروا العالم ويشهدوا لإنجيل السلام ويستشهدوا من أجلك.
     أقِم قلوبنا وامنحنا حياةً جديدةً،  وقوِّنا بنعمتك وتعاليم الإنجيل والكنيسة، لنكون شهوداً لك في مجتمعاتنا  وأوطاننا. ولتكن حياتنا مرضيّةً أمامك، فنسبّحك بغير انقطاع وعلى الدوام،  آمين.

     وفي الختام، نمنحكم أيّها الإخوة  والأبناء والبنات الروحيون الأعزّاء، بركتنا الرسولية عربون محبّتنا  الأبوية. ولتشملكم جميعاً نعمة الثالوث الأقدس وبركته: الآب والإبن والروح  القدس، الإله الواحد، آمين.
     كلّ عام وأنتم بألف خير.
 ܡܫܺܝܚܳܐ ܩܳܡ ܡܶܢ ܒܶܝܬ ܡܺܝ̈ܬܶܐ... ܫܰܪܺܝܪܳܐܺܝܬ ܩܳܡ
 المسيح قام من بين الأموات... حقّاً قام

 صدر عن كرسينا البطريركي في بيروت - لبنان
 في اليوم الثامن والعشرين من شهر آذار سنة 2018
 وهي السنة العاشرة لبطريركيتنا


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2018)

* استلام المختطفة ريتا حبيب من ابناء شعبنا من مدينة بغديدا*




 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في تمام الساعة الثانية عشر ظهر اليوم  الاربعاء الموافق ظ¤/ظ¤/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ وفي معبر فيشخابور تم أستلام المختطفة من قبل  داعش ريتا حبيب وقامت منظمة شلومو للتوثيق وبالتنسيق مع حزب أتحاد بيث  نهرين الوطني بأستلامها وسنوافيكم بالتفاصيل بعد انتهاء الأجراءات الرسمية  في دهوك ..

​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2018)

*في اجواء محملة بعبق التاريخ والثقافة .. الدراسة السريانية تحتفل بعيد اكيتو  6768*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 اقامت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  احتفالا ثقافيا لمناسبة حلول العام الجديد 6768 من السنة البابلية الاشورية  "اكيتو" ، وذلك يوم الخميس الموافق 5 نيسان 2018 وعلى قاعة الجهاز  التنفيذي لمحو الامية في المجمع التربوي في الاعظمية ببغداد.
 حضر الاحتفال السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير  العام للدراسة السريانية والدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير العام والدكتور  كريم الوائلي المدير العام للشؤون الادارية للجهاز التنفيذي لمحو الامية،  وحضرها ايضا كوادر وموظفي الدراسة السريانية.
 شهدت الاحتفالية القاء كلمات قُدمت فيها  التهاني والتبريكات لابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري ولجميع  العراقيين، كما اشارت الكلمات الى العمق الحضاري لاعياد اكيتو في ارض  الرافدين، لافتة الى ان الحضارات العراقية هي من اقدم الحضارت التي عرفها  تاريخ البشرية.
 هذا وتخللت الاحتفالية ايضا القاء قصائد  واشعار باللغة السريانية تغنت بعيد اكيتو "عيد الربيع العراقي" وبشهر نيسان  ايضا، كذلك قدمت مقالات وابيات مختصرة باللغة العربية عن اعياد اكيتو. كما  تم عرض تقرير فديوي عن احتفالات شعبنا بعيد اكيتو بعدها تم تقديم محاضرة  تاريخية عن الملحمة الاسطورية للملك السومري "كلكامش".
 بعدها اختتم الحفل فعالياته الثقافية  بتوجيه التهنئة والشكر للضيوف والحضور المشاركين في الاحتفالية وكذلك تم  تقديم الشكر للقائمين على الاحتفالية والعاملين فيها.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2018)

*اختيار غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا كأفضل شخصية آشورية استرالية لعام 2018*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 اختار الاتحاد الآشوري العالمي، غبطة  المطران مار ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية لابرشيات،  استراليا، نيوزلندا ولبنان، كأفضل شخصية آشورية استرالية لعام 2018، خلال  الحفل السنوي الذي أقامه الاتحاد في سيدني، بتاريخ 2/4/2018، لمناسبة رأس  السنة الآشورية الجديدة 6768.

 وجاء اختيار غبطة المطران مار ميلس،  تقديراً لتفانيه في عمله وجهوده الدؤوبة في المحافظة على ايمان الكنيسة،  اللغة والتراث الثقافي الآشوري، ولكونه القوة الدافعة لتأسيس كلية مار  نرساي الآشورية المسيحية في سيدني، التي افتتحت مطلع هذا العام، كأول مدرسة  ثانوية في العالم الغربي.

 يذكر ان كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في ابرشية استراليا وتحت رعاية غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا وخلال السنوات الماضية قد أنشأت ما يلي:
 مدرسة القديس ربان هرمزد الابتدائية، مطلع عام 2002.
 كلية مار نرساي في عام 2006، ثم افتتاح مجمعها الجديد عام 2018.
 مركز حضانة النعمة 2011.
 مركز القديس ربان هرمزد للتعليم المبكر للأطفال 2012.
 كلية اللغة الآشورية عام 2016.
 بناء قرية نموذجية لكبار السن تضم 52 وحدة سكنية.

 كما أعلن غبطة المطران أيضاً، الشهر  الماضي، عن شراء أراضي لتشييد مدرستين ابتدائيتين احدهما في سيدني والأخرى  في مدينة ملبورن باسم القديس مار أفرام وعن شراء قطعة أرض لبناء كنيسة باسم  القديس مثلث الرحمات مار يوسف خنانيشو.
 وقبل يومين، أعلنت الكنيسة أيضاً عن خطتها  في افتتاح كلية نصيبين الآشورية للاهوت في سيدني، مطلع عام 2020، كأول  كلية لاهوتية لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية، تستمد مسارها وخصوصيتها الفكرية من  تراثها المشرقي الروحي الثر.

 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني

 الصور بعدسة المصور جورج بريخا


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2018)

*رسالة قداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني للتهنئة بعيد القيامة المجيدة ورأس السنة القومية الجديدة*




 عشتارتيفي كوم/

بطريركية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة/ مكتب الإعلام​ ​ رسالة قداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني للتهنئة بعيد القيامة المجيدة ورأس السنة القومية الجديدة​ 
 شليمون أوراهم

 أدناه الترجمة العربية المعنوية للرسالة  الرعوية لقداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني بطريرك الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في  العراق والعالم للتهنئة بعيد القيامة المجيدة، وعيد رأس السنة الآشورية  الجديدة 6768، مع صورة من النص الأصلي للرسالة باللغة السريانية:

 بفرح كبير ورجاء صالح تحتفي كنيسة الرب  وجميع المؤمنين في كل المعمورة في هذه الأيام المباركة بعيد القيامة  المجيدة لربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح له المجد والرفعة، والذي قام من بين  الأموات منتصرا، ليمنح بفدائه هذا: صلبه على خشبة، وقيامته المظفرة..  الرجاء الحقيقي لكل مؤمن.. بالقيامة والحياة الجديدة الأبدية.

 القيامة المجيدة التي صارت الحجر الصلب  الذي أقيمت عليه الكنيسة المقدسة. القيامة التي أكملت التدبير الإلهي لخلاص  البشر من الموت والخطيئة، إذ من خلالها دفن الرب خطيئة الإنسان في القبر،  وقام منتصرا على الموت.

 ومن هنا.. لا يسعنا بهذه المناسبة السعيدة  إلا أن نقول لكم أيها الأبناء الموقرون: عيد قيامة الرب مبارك لكم.. وكل  عام بالفرحة والسلامة، قام الرب.. حقا قام، قيامة وحياة وتجدد لكم.

 أحباؤنا في الرب:
 وإذ يتزامن هذا العيد المجيد في هذا العام  أيضا مع عيد آخر قومي ووطني كبير، وهو عيد رأس السنة الآشورية الجديدة  6768، نود أن نبارك لكم هذا العيد التاريخي الكبير الذي يعكس صورة جميلة  لحضارة عظيمة وتاريخ غني بكل ما كان بمثابة السراج في تطور العالم  والإنسانية.

 هذا العيد القومي والوطني الكبير الذي  يرمز هو الآخر إلى الخصب والحياة والتجدد، ويعكس حقيقة أن شعبنا النهريني  إنما هو شعب متميز صاحب إرث حضاري ممتد إلى عمق التاريخ.

 ولا ننسى بهذه المناسبة الطيبة المتثملة  بهذين العيدين الكبيرين، أن نتذكر بصلواتنا شعبنا العراقي المبارك بكل  مكوناته الجميلة.. ووطننا الحبيب بين النهرين، وكذلك سوريا وشعبها المبارك،  حيث الخلاص من الإرهاب والمعاناة، لتجسيد المصالحة والتآخي وترسيخ الأمن  والسلام، وإعادة البناء والإعمار ومشاركة الجميع في التطور والتقدم.

 أحباؤنا الموقرون:
 في الختام.. نقول لكم مجددا وبفرحة كبيرة:  ليكن العيد المجيد لقيامة ربنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح مبارك لكم جميعا،  وكذلك السنة القومية الجديدة. مع صلواتنا وطلباتنا أن تحتفلوا بكل الأعياد  المقبلة بالفرح والصحة الجيدة.

 ولتكن نعمة الرب يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله الآب وشركة الروح القدس معنا جميعا في كل حين.. آمين.


 كُتب في القلاية البطريركية

 بغداد ـ نيسان 2018


 أدى الثاني
 بالنعمة: جاثليق بطريرك الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة
 في العراق والعالم


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أبريل 2018)

*الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في ألمانيا متفائلة إزاء أوضاع المسيحيين في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - مصراوي/
 عقب زيارة للعراق، أعرب كبير أساقفة مدينة بامبرج الألمانية، لودفيج شيك، عن تفاؤله إزاء أوضاع المسيحيين المقيمين هناك.
 وقال رئيس لجنة الكنائس العالمية في مؤتمر  الأساقفة الكاثوليك الألمان في تصريحات لصحيفة "كولنر شتات-أنتسيجر"  الألمانية الصادرة يوم الاثنين إن الكثير من المسيحيين عادوا من مخيمات  اللجوء إلى موطنهم وأعادوا بناء منازلهم وكنائسهم.
 وأضاف شيك: "حيثما تقام كنيسة مجددا تنشأ حياة جديدة مفعمة بالثقة والعمل".
 وبحسب بيانات مؤتمر الأساقفة الألمان، قضى شيك خمسة أيام في العراق تفقد خلالها مدنا وقرى سيطر عليها من قبل تنظيم داعش، من بينها بلدتي قره قوش وكرمليس اللتين يقطنهما الكثير من المسيحيين.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أبريل 2018)

*وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يقدم التهاني بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 2 / 4 / 2018 قام وفد من مجلس  عشائر السريان / برطلي برئاسة روني شمعون رفو النائب الاول وبشير شمعون  شعيا النائب الثاني ومتي توما ابراهيم ووديع رفو بزو وسالم متي شابا اعضاء  الهيئة الادارية للمجلس بزيارة نيافة الحبر الجليل المطران متي متوكا  البرطلي في مقر تواجده الكائن في برطلي السريانية لتقديم التهاني بمناسبة  عيد القيامة المجيد وفي اليوم التالي قام وفد من المجلس بتقديم التهاني  لنيافة الحبر الجليل مار يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة الموصل وكركوك  وكردستان للسريان الكاثوليك في مقره في بخديدا قره قوش لتقديم التهاني  بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد.
 وفي تاريخ 9 / 4 / 2018 قام وفد من مجلس  عشائر السريان / برطلي  بزيارة نيافة الحبر الجليل مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي  شرف رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك وكردستان للسريان الارثوذكس في مقره في  عنكاوة لتقديم التهاني بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد بعدها توجه الوفد الى  مقر البطريركية لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية وكان في استقبال الوفد مطران  الابرشية الاسقف مار ابريس يوخنا اسقف كنائس اربيل وتوابعها لكنيسة المشرق  الاشورية وتم تقديم التهاني بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد والاطمئنان على صحة  سيادة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا .
 بعدها توجه الوفد الى مقر حزب المجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري مكتب اربيل لتقديم التهاني بمناسبة عيد  القيامة المجيد وراس السنة البابلية الاشورية ( اكيتو ) وكان في استقبال  الوفد نينوس سياويش سكرتير المكتب التنفيذي وعدد من اعضاء المكتب التنفيذي  للحزب وتم الباحث اثناء  الزيارات الامور التي تخص ابناء شعبنا بعد العودة  وكذلك الاسراع بعودة ما تبقى من ابناء شعبنا في الاقليم ... وبهذه المناسبة  يتقدم مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي لكافة الطوائف والقامات المسيحية في  العراق والعالم اجمع بازكي ايات التهاني والبريكات بمناسبة قيامة رب المجد  يسوع المسيح طالبين من الرب ان يعم الخير والامن والسلام والمحبة ربوع سهل  نينوى الاخضر والعراق العظيم والعالم اجمع .





























​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أبريل 2018)

*قبول التهاني في كنيسة السريان الارثوذكس في برطلي بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شارك مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي الكنيسة  السريانية الارثوذكسية في برطلي وبحضور الاباء الكهنة الافاضل الاب الخوري  قرياقوس حنا طراجي والاب الخوري داؤد سليمان دوشا والاب يعقوب سعدي الشماس  والسيد القاضي رائد اسحاق عضو مجلس النواب العراقي بمراسيم استقبال السادة  المهنئين والشعب البرطلي بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد وعلى قاعة كنيسة مارت  شموني للسريان الارثوذكس في برطلي اعتبارا من الساعة الحادية عشر من صباح  يوم الاحد الموافق 8 / 4 / 2018 وحتى الواحد ظهرا .. وحضر تقديم التهاني  السادة المسؤولين في الناحية مدير ناحية برطلي ومدير بلدية برطلي ومجلس  وجهاء عشائر المكون الشبكي وحضرت ايضا المهندسة ان نافع اوسي وزيرة الاعمار  والبلديات في الحكومة العراقية وعدد من السادة مسؤولي القوات الامنية أمر  لواء تلاثين في الحشد الشعبي والامن الوطني في المنطقة.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أبريل 2018)

*في عيد القيامة.. المسيحيون في العراق يتسائلون.. هل ستبقى نواقيس الكنائس تدق معلنة عن القيامة؟*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بهنام شابا شمني
 لم تكن هذه هي المرة الاولى التي تحتفل فيها برطلي (برطلة) بعيد القيامة، ولكنها المرة الاولى التي تحتفل بهذا العيد بعد التهجير.
 ثلاث سنوات مرت فيها هذه البلدة السريانية  المسيحية ولم يُدحرج فيها احد الحجر عن القبر ليحتفل بالقيامة في كنائسها.  ثلاث سنوات ولم تدق النواقيس في كنائس البلدة بمناسبة عيد القيامة. لقد  كانت خالية من سكانها الذين هربوا من بطش داعش.
 اليوم وبعد تحريرها وعودة بعض من اهلها اليها قُرعت النواقيس في الكنائس بمناسبة القيامة وعاد الناس ليحتفلون بهذا الحدث العظيم.
 جنود مدججون بالسلام ينتشرون فوق اسطح  المنازل القريبة من الكنائس، وشرطة تقف في مداخل الطرق المؤدية اليها.  اجراءات امنية مشددة تتخذها الجهات الامنية تحسبا لاي طاريء.
 لقد تعود المحتفلون بالعيد على ذلك بل  اصبح هذا المشهد مرافقا لكل احتفالاتهم منذ ان بدأ الارهاب يفتك بالمسيحيين  بعد عام ظ¢ظ ظ ظ£ حتى زُهقت ارواح المئات منهم وابتز واختطف مئات آخرين. وجاء  داعش ليقصم ظهر المسيحية في العراق فهُجِّر عشرات الالاف وكانت هذه كلها  كافية ليتقلص عدد هذا الشعب الصغير اصلا الى مائتين او ثلاثمائة الف لا  اكثر بحسب احصائيات غير رسمية.
 تحت هذه الظروف أقامت الكنائس في برطلة بسهل نينوى الاحتفالات بمناسبة عيد القيامة بحسب التقويم الشرقي.
 ففي كنيسة مارت شموني وبحضور نيافة  المطران صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي لكنيسة السريان الارثوذكس. ترأس  الاب الخوري داود دوشا والاب يعقوب سعدي قداس عيد القيامة وسط حضور رسمي  وشعبي كبيرين.
 في الرابعة فجرا يتوجه المحتفلون بعيد  القيامة في برطلي الى الكنائس، ليقفوا امام باب القبر الذي دُفن فيه يسوع  قبل ثلاثة ايام ويشهدوا القيامة محافظين بذلك على  نفس التوقيتات والاحداث  التي حصلت قبل الفي عام .
 وخلال القداس رُفعت الصلوات والقيت العظات  التي تمنى فيها المتحدثون بان يعم الامن والسلام على العراق ويعطي الله  الحكمة للمسؤولين في الحكومة في قيادة البلاد نحو شاطيء الامان وان ينشر  المحبة والسلام في قلوب جميع ابنائه بمختلف طوائفهم ومللهم.
 امام مدخل الكنيسة وضعت سلة كبيرة امتلأت  بالبيض الملون الذي يعبر عن القيامة وتجدد الحياة كما اطلقت البالونات  وعزفت موسيقى ابتهاجا بالمناسبة.
  يتبادل الحضور التهاني فيما بينهم وسط  افتقادهم لاهل واصدقاء واقارب إما بسبب هجرة الكثيرين منهم الى خارج البلاد  أو بسبب عدم عودة البعض الاخر من النزوح.  ويتسائل الحضور.. هل ستبقى  النواقيس تدق في كنائسنا على مدى سنوات قادمة.


















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أبريل 2018)

*بيان أكثر من مهمّ من بطريرك الكلدان إلى جميع العراقيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/
 دعا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو مسيحيي العراق إلى المشاركة في الانتخابات التشريعية المرتقبة.
 وأوضح ساكو أن الانتخاباتِ النيابية فرصة  ذهبية للتغيير وضمان مستقبل المسيحيين. البطريرك حث العراقيين على المشاركة  الكثيفة في صناديق الاقتراع والتصويت لمن هو الأفضل والانسب لتحقيق  أحلامهم بقيام دولة مزدهرة وقوية مجتمعيا واقتصاديا وثقافيا دولة مدنية  فيها يطبق القانون على الجميع سواسية وتوفر الحماية لهم.
 البطريرك أضاف إن البلاد تعيش وسط مناخ من  العنف وعدم الاستقرار خصوصًا منذ عام 2014 مع ظهور داعش لذا عدّ ساكو هذه  الانتخابات فرصة فريدة ومصدر أمل للعراقيين لاختيار الساسيين الذين يتمعون  بالكفاءة.
 العراق هويتنا وخيمتنا الوحيدة، اما الدين  فهو لله ويجب صونه من التسييس والتشويه، والدين يحترم الإنسان ولا  يستعبده، والله الذي نؤمن به خالقا هو محبة ورحمة، يعرف كلَّ واحدٍ منا  ويُحبُّنا للغاية، ويريد ان نحب بعضنا بعضا وان نحيا كإخوة واخوات بعزٍّ  وحريةٍ وكرامة وسعادةٍ.
 وبحسب البطريرك الكلداني يواجه الكثيرون  إغراءات لمقاطعة هذه الانتخابات.  البطريرك عد هذه الإغراءات شللًا ينفخ من  قبل الشّر في أذن أولئك الذي تعبوا من المعاناة.
 لكن من أجل البطريرك  هذا ليس الحل  الصحيح.  “شاهدنا أشخاصا وجماعات مثل الايتام والارامل والوحدانيين  والمسنين تغلبوا على الألم لان أحدا شعر بهم، واحسَّ بالمهم واحبهم ووقف  الى جانبهم، فارتفعت معنوياتهم وشحن رجاؤهم.”
 البطريرك أكمل:” بلدنا بلد خيرات وأمجا،  لكنه بفعل الاشرار ومنهجهم القتل والسلب غدا بلد نكبات وفقد بالتالي الأمان  والاستقرار، والكثير من أبنائه وثرواته، وانتهكت كرامة العراقيين. مبينا  ان الشعب العراقي ينشد الأمن والاستقرار والنمو الاجتماعي والاقتصادي  والثقافي، لذا يجب التصدي لهذه الويلات بحماسة، وعدم السماح لها بان تقودنا  الى الاستسلام واليأس. علينا ان نقرأ الاحداث قراءة ايمانية وليس تاريخية  او سياسية فقط!
 هذه المسؤولية يواصل البطريرك الكلداني هي مسؤولية جميع المواطنين خصوصًا المسيحيين. للمسيحيين 5 مقاعد برلمانية كأقلية في البلاد.
 بالإضافة إلى ذلك ، العديد من الأشخاص  النازحين الذين فروا من قرى  سهل نينوى لا يزالون يعيشون في المخيمات.  سيتعذّر على هؤلاء التوجّه إلى مراكز الاقتراع والإدلاء يأصواتهم.
 “الكنيسة الكلدانية هي كنيسة شهيدة” يقول البطريرك. الاستشهاد هو جزء من تاريخنا حيث  في قلب هذه  المعاناة يكمن إيماننا بالله.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أبريل 2018)

*امسية فنية ترفيهية منوعة  لأبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في مدينة الفحيص الاردنية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 غازي عزيز التلاني
 الفحيص – الاردن
  لمناسبة اعياد القيامة المباركة والفصح  المجيد نظم أبناء الجالية العراقية المسيحية من ابناء شعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري في مدينة الفحيص الاردنية ، امسية فنية ترفيهية منوعة على  قاعة المناسبات في كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك في الفحيص مساء اول ايام عيد  القيامة 8/4/2018. واحيا الحفل الفنان العراقي المبدع (رائد الحبيب) وتضمن  الحفل كذلك الرقصات الشعبية والتراثية لأبناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري ومسابقات وفقرات ترفيهية مميزة خاصة بهذه المناسبة المباركة.
 وعبر المشاركون في الأمسية عن تمسكهم  بتراثهم واصالتهم من خلال الدبكات والرقصات الشعبية التراثية التي ادوها في  الحفل والتي تمثل جزء اصيل من تراث الاباء والاجداد. واشرف على تنظيم  الأمسية الفنية الفنان العراقي هديل كوزا بمساعدة مجموعة من ابناء شعبنا في  بلدة الفحيص الاردنية .


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2018)

*القمص مينا الأورشليمي والارشمندريت الفريد يونان يهنئون البطريرك ساكو بعيد القيامة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 إستقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو مساء الثلاثاء 10 نيسان 2018 في مقر البطريركية بالمنصور  القمص مينا الأورشليمي، راعي كنيسة الأقباط الأرثوذكس في بغداد  والأرشمندريت الفريد يونان، راعي كنيسة الروم الأرثوذكس ببغداد لتبادل  التهاني بعيد القيامة المجيد.
 دار الحديث أثناء اللقاء عن الوضع العام  في الكنيسة وأهمية التعايش الأخوي بين الكنائس في هذا الظرف الصعب، تلبية  لنداء الشعب التوّاق للوحدة.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعازن البطريركي.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يزور غبطة البطريرك يوحنا العاشر في مقرّ بطريركية الروم الأرثوذكس في دمشق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 في التاسع من نيسان 2018، زار قداسة سيدنا  البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني غبطة بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق  للروم الأرثوذكس يوحنا العاشر في مقرّ بطريركية الروم الأرثوذكس في دمشق.
 خلال الاجتماع، قدّم قداسته لغبطه التهاني القلبية لمناسبة عيد قيامة المخلّص، كما تبادلا الأحاديث في مواضيع كنسية مختلفة.
 رافق قداسته نيافة الحبر الجليل مار تيموثاوس متى الخوري، النائب  البطريركي في أبرشية دمشق البطريركية، والأب الربان جوزف بالي، السكرتير  البطريركي ومدير دائرة الإعلام، والشماس عماد سرياني.
 حضر الاجتماع أيضًا صاحبا السيادة المعاونان البطريركيان الأسقف موسى الخوري والأسقف لوقا الخوري.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2018)

*معرض فوتوغرافي في عمّان يسلط الضوء على مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 تحت رعاية سعادة السفير الايطالي السيد  جيوفاني براوزي، وفي إطار البرنامج الثقافي بعنوان "ايطاليا ثقافة  متوسطية"، افتتح في وذلك في قاعة كنيسة سيدة البشارة في جبل اللويبدة، وسط  عمّان، معرض صور فوتوغرافي للإيطالية ليندا دوريغو تحت عنوان "الحنين".
 ويعتبر هذا المعرض الأول في بلد عربي  للمصورة دوريغو. فمن من خلال سفرها الذي دام سنتين ونيف، التقطت الصور في  بلدان كالعراق ولبنان وايران وفلسطين، لتنبثق فكرة عنوان المعرض الذي يسلط  على التغييرات التي يواجهها المسيحيون في بلدانهم، من حروب وخوف، ومن ثم  الهجرة من الشرق الأوسط.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2018)

*حوار خاص مع الناجية المسيحية ريتا حبيب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أجرت قناة عشتار الفضائية حوارا خاصا مع  الناجية المسيحية من قبضة داعش وهي من أبناء شعبنا في سهل نينوى مدينة  بغديدا (ريتا حبيب) وتضمن الحوار الذي اجراه الإعلامي شمعون متي محاور عدة  حول الكارثة التي حلت بها منذ لحظة أسرها وحتى تحريرها من قبضة داعش وبعد  الحوار التقى المدير العام للقناة رازميك مراديان بالناجية ريتا ورحب بها  مشيدة بدور قناة عشتار الفضائية في مواكبة تحريرها ونجاتها من داعش بعد ذلك  تم التقاط صور تذكارية معها هذا وسيعرض الحوار في الساعة الثامنة والنصف  من مساء الخميس 12/4/2018 ويعاد صباح الجمعة في الوقت نفسه 13/4/2018 حسب  توقيت العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2018)

*وفد من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان يرصد وجود معاناة مستمرة لدى السكان العائدين الى المدن والبلدات المحررة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 - "وقائع انتهاكات حقوقية ما زالت سائدة في محافظة نينوى".
 - ايقاع الحياة في الجانب الايمن من مدينة الموصل بطئ وهناك تلكؤ في رفع النفايات ومخلفات الحرب.
 - لا توجد برامج حتى الآن لاعادة تأهيل الطلبة والهيئات التدريسية الذين خضعوا لاشراف داعش في الدراسة.
 - لم تحصل حتى الآن مبادارات اجتماعية تلتمس الاعتذار الى الاقليات.
 - مخاوف من انتشار أوبئة وامراض ووجود نقص في الاطباء والمستلزمات الطبية.
 - ماذا عن مفقودات الآثار؟

 رصد وفد من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  الذي تفقد محافظة نينوى عددا من الانتهاكات الحقوقية التي تتطلب التصدي لها  ومعالجتها المعالجة الميدانية اللازمة.
 لقد كانت جولة وفد المنظمة بالتنسيق  والتعاون مع وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية التي ارست وفدا للمشاركة مع  وفد المنظمة في اقامة ندوتين موسعتين في كل من ناحية برطلة ومركز قضاء  الحمدانية، وفي اليوم الثالث كان اللقاء في مدينة الموصل، اضافة الى المهمة  الاغاثية التي قام بها وفد المنظمة الى جامعة الحمدانية واهدى هناك مواد  اغاثية لطلبة الاقسام الداخلية للجامعة.
 لقد شهدت الايام 20، 21، 22 من آذار 2018  سلسلة ندوات ولقاءات وزيارات ميدانية لعدد من الدوائر الرسمية والمقامات  والكنائس والمعالم الدينية والآثرية في المحافظة، والخلاصة تكون للوفد من  هذه الجولة الموسعة ملاحظات يمكن ادراجها بما يلي :
 هناك تلكؤ يصل الى حد التقصير مع عدم احترام التوقيتات في انجاز معاملات بعض المشمولين بالرعاية الاجتماعية.
 اشار مواطنون ألتقاهم وفد منظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان الى شبهات فساد واضحة في العمل الاعماري والخدمي الذي تحتاجه  المحافظة، لكن كل الذين اشاروا الى تلك الشبهات لم يقدموا ادلة قاطعة يمكن  البناء عليها في توجيه تهم الى مرتكبيها.
 تبين لوفد منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ان  الخدمات المائية المنزلية لسكان المناطق التي زارها الوفد ما زالت دون  المستوى المطلوب، وان هناك مخاوف من انتشار أوبئة وامراض مع اقتراب فصل  الصيف، والخوف الاشد لديهم من انتشار مرض الكوليرا أو التيفوئيد، مع ملاحظة  شكاوى للنقص في عدد الاطباء والادوية والمستلزمات الطبية الآخرى.
 هناك معاناة شديدة لسكان الجانب الايمن من  مدينة الموصل اذ حجم الدمار كبير جدا وهناك في الواقع احياء في هذا الجانب  من المدينة لم يعد اليها نازحون منها حتى الآن.
 تفتقر محافظة نينوى حتى الآن الى برنامج  تأهيلي يحقق العدالة الانتقالية ويعمل على اعادة الدمج الاجتماعي اللازم من  اجل اشاعة روح الاطمئنان والتضامن بين سكان المحافظة على مختلف  الانتماءات.
 رصد وفد منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  ظواهر طيش وانفلات لدى بعض العناصر المراهقة والشبابية وخصوصا في برطلة  والحمدانية، الوضع الذي يكشف بصورة أو بأخرى عن وجود خروقات للقيم  الاجتماعية التي ينبغي ان تسود وفي اطار ذلك تعرضت عدة فتيات ونساء الى  التحرش على ايدي هؤلاء الطائشين بدون اية محاسبة .
 ما زالت اكوام النفايات ومخلفات المعارك  ظاهرة يومية في اغلب احياء مدن وبلدات محافظة نينوى والاجهزة البلدية تشكو  من نقص التخصيصات المالية وكذلك من نقص في الآليات.
 لا توجد حتى الآن لدى المديرية العامة  للتربية في محافظة نينوى آليات عمل من اجل اعادة تأهيل الطلبة والمعلمين  الذين كانوا يواظبون على الدراسة في المدارس التي كانت داعش تشرف على  ادارتها.
 ما زال الخوف الأمني يحكم أغلب السكان من احتمال وجود ألغام وعبوات ناسفة لم يتم حتى الآن الكشف عنها ورفعها.
 مدن وبلدات وقرى محافظة نينوى بحاجة ماسة  فعلا الى تنظيم لقاءات وندوات وجلسات حوار تنظم في الهواء الطلق من اجل  توفير قناعات جديدة تقوم على ان اندحار داعش يقتضي بالضرورة اندحار وازالة  الافكار الظلامية التي حاولت تمريرها الى نفوس سكان هذه المحافظة.
 تأكد لدى وفد منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  ان الوضع الاجتماعي العام في الموصل وفي بلدات وقرى محافظة نينوى بحاجة  ماسة جدا الى مبادرات اجتماعية من السكان المسلمين حصريا تلتمس الاعتذار  الى المسيحيين والايزيديين والكاكائيين والشبك وغيرهم من الاقليات، لأن من  شأن ذلك ان يطهر النفوس ويفتح صفحات جديدة في العلاقة الوطنية بين جميع  العراقيين، ولنا شواهد في العصر الحديث بما جرى في جنوب افريقيا بعد سقوط  سياسة الفصل العنصري ( البارتوهيد).
 يتم التداول في معلومات ولكنها غير موثقة  عن وجود لقى أثرية و( انتيكات ) ووثائق تاريخية " مخطوطات " تم نهبها من  المعالم الآثرية والكنائس والاديرة والمقامات وهناك اشخاص يحتفظون بها، أو  انها تسربت الى تجار يتعاطون بمثل هذه الموجودات وان هذه المفقودات بحاجة  الى حملات اجتماعية وثقافية من اجل استرجاعها الى الاماكن التي سرقت منها  وتقترح منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان منح جوائز تقديرية لكل من يتولى اعادة  تلك الآثار واللقى.
 جرت خلال الفترة التي سيطرت فيها داعش على  الموصل وعدد من مدن وبلدات محافظة نينوى عمليات بيع عقارات بأثمان بخسة أو  بالتزوير، وترى منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ان يتولى مجلس محافظة نينوى  تحقيق اجراءات بشأن ذلك للتأكد من ان عمليات البيع صحيحة وتمت برضى  البائعين وبدون ضغوط من الشراة، أو ان الامر غير هذا واتخاذ الاجراءات  القضائية التي تحقق العدل في ذلك.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2018)

*وزيرة البلديات تستثني الموظفين المسيحيين من قرار النقل خارج دوائر نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الغد برس/
 افاد مصدر في ديوان محافظة نينوى، يوم  الاربعاء، بان وزيرة البلديات قامت باستثناء الموظفين المسيحيين من النقل  الى خارج دوائر المحافظة التابعة لوزارتها.

 وقال المصدر لـ”الغد  برس”، ان “وزيرة البلديات آن نافع اوسي، وافقت على تنقلات الموظفين في نيوى  خارج المحافظة في الدوائر التابعة للوزارة”، مبينا انها “اصدرت امر وزارة  بعدم نقل اي موظف مسيحي خارج محافظة الموصل”.

 واضاف ان “هذا القرار جاء بناءً على الوضع الراهن في المحافظة ونظراً للظروف التي مر بها المسيحيين في نينوى”.

 يشار الى ان العديد من المسيحيين الموصليين هاجروا الى خارج العراق او  هربوا الى محافظات اخرى بعد ان دخل داعش الارهابي وقتل العديد منهم ودمر  كنائسهم في مناطق مختلفة من نينوى.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2018)

*55 عامًا على صدور رسالة ’السلام في الأرض‘.. وما أشبه الأمس باليوم!*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 في مثل هذه الايام ولخمس وخمسين سنة خلت،  وبالتحديد في 11 نيسان عام 1963، صدرت الرسالة العامة الشهيرة للبابا  الراحل يوحنا الثالث والعشرين "السلام في الأرض".
 في هذه الرسالة العامة الثامنة للبابا  أنجيلو رونكالّي شاء هذا الأخير أن ينفتح على تطلعات العالم المعاصر والتي  استشعر بها هذا البابا من خلال قراءته لعلامات الأزمنة وكانت الرسالة  العامة الأخيرة ليوحنا الثالث والعشرين الذي كان يعاني من مرض عضال في تلك  الفترة من حياته. وقد رأى الكثير من المراقبين في "السلام في الأرض" الوصية  الروحية للبابا رونكالي التي تركها للكنيسة وجميع الرجال والنساء من ذوي  الإرادة الصالحة، وكانت المرة الأولى التي تُوجّه فيها رسالة عامة إلى  المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين على حد سواء، لأن يوحنا الثالث والعشرين كان يعتبر  أن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية مدعوة للنظر إلى عالم لا يعرف حدوداً وليس مقسّماً  نتيجة الجدران والستار الحديدي، عالم لا ينتمي لا إلى الشرق ولا إلى الغرب.
 الرسالة العامة "السلام في الأرض" تتمحور  حول موضوع أساسي ألا وهو عدم اللجوء إلى السلاح والحروب، وتطالب الجميع  بالسعي إلى بناء مسارات للسلام، هذا المطلب الذي يتوق إليه أفراد العائلة  البشرية برمتها خصوصا وأن الوثيقة صدرت في مرحلة كان فيها العالم يعاني من  تبعات الحرب الباردة والتوترات التي تسببت بها هذه الحرب خصوصا في أوروبا  التي كانت منقسمة إلى معسكرَين يفصل بينهما ما كان يُعرف بالستار الحديدي.  وكان العالم كله تابعاً لتكتلين: رأسمالي في الغرب وشيوعي في الشرق، هذا  فضلا عن الحروب التي كانت مندلعة آنذاك في فيتنام وأفريقيا وأمريكا  اللاتينية، ناهيك عن التهديدات باندلاع حرب نووية –في ظل أزمة الصواريخ في  كوبا– وما سببه هذا السيناريو من سباق مقلق نحو التسلّح النووي. وإزاء كل  هذه التطورات التي كانت تشكل مصدر قلق للكنيسة والبشرية، شددت الرسالة  العامة للبابا يوحنا الثالث والعشرين "السلام في الأرض" على أن السلام ما  يزال يقتصر على الشعارات الرنانة وحسب والأمر لن يتغيّر إن لم يرتكز هذا  السلام إلى النهج الذي خطّته الرسالة البابوية أي إلى الحقيقة المرتكزة إلى  العدالة والتي تُحييها المحبة وتُمارس في إطار الحرية.
 وقد سلطت تلك الرسالة الضوء على أربع نقاط  أساسية ينبغي أن توجّه البشرية نحو دروب السلام: مركزية الكائن البشري  الذي يتمتع بحقوق غير قابلة للتصرف وهو أيضا صاحب واجبات؛ الخير العام الذي  ينبغي البحث عنه وتحقيقه في كل الظروف وجميع الأماكن؛ الأسس الخلقية  للنشاط السياسي؛ قوة العقل والمنارة المضيئة للإيمان. ولم تخلُ هذه الرسالة  من الإشارة إلى أهمية التزام المؤمنين الكاثوليك في الحياة العامة والنشاط  السياسي كي يساهم هؤلاء في تحقيق الخير العام.
 ويرى الكثيرون أن الرسالة العامة "السلام  في الأرض" وعلى الرغم من مرور خمس وخمسين سنة على صدورها ما تزال آنية في  يومنا هذا لأن عالمنا المعاصر ما يزال يعاني من الكثير من التوترات والحروب  والنزاعات المسلحة، وما يزال أناس زماننا يتوقون إلى السلام والعدالة  والحرية.
 و’ما أشبه الأمس باليوم‘.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2018)

*المطرانان "بولس ويوحنا" بين زمن الانتظار وزمن الاستعداد!*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - TeleLumiere/Noursat/
 "سيدنا بولص اين أخذوك، في غمضة عين هم  خطفوك، ليتهم في زنبيل يدلوك والينا سالما يرجعوك، خاطفوك اغلقوا عليك  الابواب، وأبعدوك عن الكنيسة والاحباب". صاحب الغبطة يسعى ولا يكل ليرجعك  الى الكنيسة والكل، الكنيسة باسرها تطلب وترتجي ان تعود اليها".
  إنها كلمات الاخت التوأم للمطران بولص  يازجي، كلمات مليئة بالاشواق والحنين،  تلتها من دير سيدة بلمانا في طرطوس،  تطالب خلالها الجهة الخاطفة بفك أسره.
  نعم، خمسة أعوام مضت على اختطاف مطراني  حلب بولس يازجي ويوحنا ابراهيم خمسة أعوام ،في ظلّ التغييب القسري لهما،  والتخاذل المحلي والاقليمي والدولي بما يخص قضيتهما، وكل قضايا مسيحيي  الشرق، وعجزهم عن تقديم اي مساع حقيقة وجادة لايجاد حلٍّ لهذه القضية  المسيحية المشرقية الملحة،  إلى فك أسرهما وعودتهما إلى ابرشيتهما؟ أين   الضمير العالمي هل اضمحل لا سيما بعدما دخلت هذه المأساة عامها الخامس وسط  صمت دولي معيب؟ ألم  تستطع الحكومات المعنية التي من شأنها ومن قدرتها أن  تسدل الستار على هذه المأساة التي تختصر شيئاً يسيراً مما يقاسيه كل إنسان  مشرقي دفع ويدفع ضريبة مايجري خطفاً وتهجيراً وهجرةً؟. 
 وأمام هذه المأساة نسأل: من هو الشخص الذي  بعث له المطران بولس يازجي رسالة يخبره فيها عن إختطافه وكان قد التقى به  في اثينا قبل يومين من عملية اختطافه؟ الجواب في جعبة أستاذ الفلسفة  واللاهوت في البلمند واثينا سابقا" الاستاذ حبيب لوند الذي تحدث باسهاب عبر  تيلي لوميار من أثينا قائلا:" 
 " إشتقنالو" إتسمت ذكرياتي مع المطران  بولس يازجي المغيب قسرا" بالذكريات الجميلة والقوية ملؤها المحبة والأخوة  بحيث تعاونت معه في تحقيق حلم له الا وهو تدريس الطلاب اللغة اليونانية  بعدما راهن على ذلك الكثيرون. 
 وتابع، تربطني  بالمطران بولس علاقات  طيبة، لقد إلتقيت به في اثينا وتحدثنا سويا وحاولت إقناعه ألا يذهب إلى  مدينة حلب بل أن يبقى في الشام او في أنطاكية ويقضي هناك عيد الفصح. كما  حاول بعض الأصدقاء إقناعه ايضا" لكنه لم يرد عليهم. 
 وأضاف، لقد التقيت  به تحديدا" في اثينا في العشرين من شهر نيسان العام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ£، وجلسنا وتحدثنا،  ثم انتقل إلى مدينة ثانية في اليونان وقبيل مغادرته. إتصل بي من مطار  اثينا وودعني. وإذ تفاجأت بعد يومين برسالة وردتني على الهاتف من المطران  بولس  ومن رقمه الشخصي دون فيها" خطفتنا القاعدة واخذينا لتركيا. اخذونا  لمكان بتركيا". فرديت عليه وكان الوقت متاخرا" بعبارة" "EAABA.TO.MHNYMA  ".هذه هي المحادثة الأخيرة التي ارسلها المطران بولس من هاتفه الشخصي.
  ويتابع  الاستاذ حبيب، بعدما تلقيت الرسالة أجريت إتصالا" بالبطريرك يوحنا  العاشر والبطريركية المسكونية وبوزارة الخارجية اليونانية ولا زلنا لغاية  اليوم نفتش ونبحث عن المطران بولس".
   مقابل ذلك، أكد وزير الخارجية اليوناني  للشؤون الدينية والكنسية الأسبق كيرياكوس ياروندوبلوس أن "المؤشرات تدل أن  المطرانين بولس ويوحنا أحياء. وعلينا أن نتعاون في سبيل إنقاذ الإنسان لأنه  فوق كل إعتبار أو مخطط".
  وعن كيفية تعاطي وزارة الخارجية اليونانية  للشؤون الدينية والكنسية مع ملف المطرانين المختطفين؟قال الوزير كيرياكوس:"  لقد إلتحقت بوزارة الخارجية اليونانية في شهر يونيو العام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ£ ومنذ تلك  اللحظة أوليت هذا الملف أهمية كبيرة. وللغاية قمت بزيارة إلى لبنان والتقيت  بوزير الخارجية اللبنانية ظ±نذاك الذي أبدى الإهتمام نفسه بالنسبة إلى هذا  الملف الغامض
 وأضاف،  لقد التقيت أيضا" بالبطريرك يوحنا العاشر وشددنا سويا" على الرغبة الثابتة من أجل معرفة مصيرهما وفك أسرهما.
 وأوضح أيضا" أن المطرانين بالنسبة إلينا هم أحياء وهذا ما نلمسه من خلال المؤشرات. ولكن علينا أن نسعى ونفتش عنهما." 
 اذا " لقد مرت خمسة  اعوام دون الوجود  المحسوس لأبينا وراعينا بيننا، لكن فلنجعلها مدعاة لتجديد الاستعداد.  فلنقدس زمن الانتظار، فالانتظار ليس زمنا آخر ينقضي، بل هو زمن جديد نقدسه  بتجديد رجائنا، فلنجدد رجاءنا ولنجدد معه عزمنا ولنجدد قوتنا، فيصبح زمن  الانتظار الجديد زمن الاستعداد، استعداد لفرح لقاء تطرب له قلوبنا متلهفة  نعم انه زمن الانتظار لعودة راعيينا بولس ويوحنا".
 بهذا الكلام المعزي،  تحدث وكيل المطران بولس يازجي متروبوليت حلب والاسكندرون وتوابعهما للروم  الارثوذكس الأرشمندريت موسى الخصي عن الذكرى السنوية الخامسة لاختطاف  مطراني حلب قائلا:" نحن في الابرشية لا نستعد لاحياء ذكرى او لتأسيس حدث  مرورخمسة  اعوام على الاختطاف ولكننا نقول ان خمسة  اعوام مرت لنجدد  انتظارنا لراعيينا وهنا يكمن السؤال ماذا يعني التجديد؟ هو ان لا ننتظر دون  عمل لان التجديد هو ان نعمل وان نسعى لكي نسلمهما الوديعة التي تركاها بين  أيدينا منذ خمسة اعوام.
 وتابع الارشمندريت موسى الخصي، ان الظروف  التي مرت علينا في حلب هي من اقسى الظروف التي مرت على البشرية وبالتالي  فان الوديعة هي بمثابة مسؤولية كبيرة. واليوم وبعد تحرير مدينة حلب نحن  مدعوون لننفض غبار هذه الظروف وغبار ألم الانتظار وان نسير باتجاه المستقبل  باتجاه راعيينا لان حضورهما واضح وملموس في كنيستهما وصلواتهما وعملهما  اللذان زرعاه في كل الابرشية عملا بقول المطران المغيب بولس يازجي :" ان  الانسان يطمئن عندما يعرف مستقبله لكنه يطمئن أكثر اذا اودع مستقبله بين  ايدي الله".
 أما المعتمد البطريركي لأبرشية حلب  السريانية الارثوذكسية الاب الربان بطرس قسيس فقال:" لقد عمل المطران يوحنا  على بناء الانسان روحيا واجتماعيا لكن هذا البناء  وصل الى حد الانهيار  بسبب نزيف الهجرة التي اثرت بشكل كبير على أبنائنا في حلب كما ان غياب  المطران يوحنا عن أبنائه في حلب شكل لهم صدمة فقرر العديد منهم الرحيل حزنا  على غيابه.
 وعما اذا كانت هناك اخبار جديدة حول ملف اختطاف المطرانين  يوحنا وبولس اشار الاب بطرس الى ان قصة اختطافهما هي قصة شائكة ومنذ لحظة  الخطف ولغاية اليوم لا نملك ادلة ملموسة بالرغم من كل الاشاعات والأقاويل  التي طالت اختطافهما لكننا كلنا ثقة بأنهما على قيد الحياة وابناء حلب  بانتظارهما وبانتظار هذا اليوم القيامي."
 اشتقنالك سيدنا، ناطرينك، منحبك كثير"  عبارات تعبر عن تعطش الابناء الى أبيهم الروحي، عبارات تروي عطش الاشتياق  للراعي المغيب قسرا، عبارات نطق بها اطفال روضة النبي للروم الارثوكس في  حلب عبر شاشة تيلي لوميار ونورسات معبرين عن اشتياقهم للمطران بولس يازجي   بلغة تؤكد ان الطفولة باتت شاهدة على لغة الخطف والألم والتهجير، شاهدة على  حرب  سلبت من الطفولة حقوقها،  لكن الكنيسة عملت على استعادة تلك الحقوق  عبر الصلاة والرجاء وعدم الخوف على المصير.
 لم يكتف  هؤلاء الاطفال  بالكلمات بل انشدوا عبر تيلي لوميار باقة من الاناشيد والتراتيل المهداة  الى المطران بولس يازجي الغائب الحاضر مرددين:" كلنا امل بأنك ستعود"..
  هذا، وتعد هذه الروضة واحدة من اعمال  المطران بولس يازجي، هدف من اهدافه الذي اراده ان يكون، ولكن رغم تغييبه  قسرا، تحقق الهدف  الذي بات علما من اعلام التربية في مطرانية الروم  الارثوذكس بحلب الشهباء. انها روضة النبي الياس للروم الارثوذكس التي  افتتحت في شهر ايلول العام 2016 لتكمل مسيرة راعي ابرشية حلب والاسكندرون  وتوابعهما للروم الارثوذكس المتروبوليت بولس يازجي.
 مديرة الروضة الاخت تقلا جبارة تحدثت  باسهاب عبر تيلي لوميار ونورسات قائلة:" ان روضة النبي الياس للروم  الارثوذكس في حلب هي حلم المطران بولس ونشكر الله ان الحلم قد تحقق بفضل  الجهود الحثيثة لوكيل صاحب السيادة قدس الأرشمندريت موسى ومحبة ودعم  الجميع".
 اما كشاف النبي الياس الارثوذكسي_حلب   الذي يعود تأسيسه الى العام 1983 فقد حافظ على الغرس الذي زرعه المطران  بولس كيما يعود يرى ثماره".
 كاهن كاتدرائية النبي الياس للروم  الارثوذكس  ومرشد الكشاف الاب جبرائيل عازار اوضح في حديث لتيلي لوميار  ونورسات من حلب ان "الكشاف يضم 280 عضوا من جميع الاعمار" الاطفال،  السنابل، الجامعيين،؛الجوالين، العائلات وقدامى الكشاف وغير ذلك" باشراف  قائد الفوج ابراهيم ديب بحيث تعمل الفرق الكشفية على نمطين الاول: هو النمط  الروحي، والثاني هو النمط الكنسي ويقوم الكشاف بخدمة جميع الطقوس  والصلوات.
 ولفت الاب جبرائيل عازار الى ان جميع  الكشافات الكنسية تخلق روحا جميلا وتحمل رسالة سامية ورسالتنا الكشفية  تتجلى بخدمة وطننا وكنيستنا بحسب الزرع الذي غرسه فينا المطران بولس  وبالتالي نحن نثابر على انماء هذا الغرس كيما يعود المطران بولس ويرى ثمار  ذاك الغرس".
  وعلى خط مواز، وبروح المحبة والخدمة  والعطاء، وعلى خطى المطران بولس يازجي، وانطلاقا من القيم التي تعلمتها  من  أبيها المغيب قسرا والحاضر في نفوسها وعقولها واعمالها،  تعمل الشبيبة على  بث رسالة المحبة والعطاء كحصاد للغرس الذي زرعه المطران بولس في أبنائه.
 وفي السياق عينه، تساءل المرشدون في  الشبيبة الارثوذكسية لابرشية حلب والاسكندرون وتوابعهما للروم الارثوذكس  الذين اعدوا برنامج الزرع الصالح وكرسوا حياتهم اليومية لخدمة الاطفال ما  الذي يجب ان  نفعله بعد مرور خمسة أعوام من الاختطاف ؟ هل ننتظر؟ وكيف  ننتظر؟ وللاجابة على هذه الاسئلة نسأل انفسنا سؤالا معاكسا: كيف ينتظرنا  راعينا؟ وجوابنا على ذلك هو ان تستمر شمس محبة ابينا وراعينا باشعاعها اكثر  من اي وقت ومن هنا اخترنا برنامج الزرع الصالح لنروي عطش الطفولة بالتربية  وزرع القيم الكنسية".
  " وما بين "بين زمن الانتظار وزمن  الاستعداد" لم ينته زمن المعجزات، فها نحن من صميم الموت ننبض بالحياة،  كلنا امل بأننا سنقوم كما قام مخلصنا من بين الاموات ما دام فينا رجاء، فلن  تخيفنا كل الصعوبات سنبقى ونتضرع ونصلي لأببنا الذي في السماوات ان يحمي  كنيستنا والعالم أجمع وأن يعيد الينا صاحبا السيادة بولس ويوحنا.  سيعيدهما  الى حلب الشهباء  التي نقول الى كل العالم "أنها مشتاقة  وقلبها  متلهف  لعودتهما" ولكن هذه اللهفة يجب ان تتحول  الى عمل جبار، ينتصر خلاله  الحلبيون على هذا المخاض القاسي والمؤلم من خلال رسالة واحدة رسالة رجاء  وصبر وايمان. وتبقى القضية مستمرة.......


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2018)

*النائب رائد اسحق يشارك ابناء شعبنا من المحتفلين بعيد القيامة بحسب التقويم الشرقي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  شارك النائب رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب العراقي ابناء شعبنا احتفالاتهم بعيد القيامة حسب التقويم الشرقي.
 ففي مساء السبت 7 نيسان 2018 حضر النائب  رائد اسحق قداس العيد الذي اقيم في كنيسة ام النور في عنكاوا وترأسه نيافة  المطران داود متي شرف مطران ابرشية الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان للسريان  الارثوذكس، وحضره سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة رئيس اساقفة اربيل  للكلدان وسيادة المطران مار ابرس يوخنا مطران اربيل لكنيسة المشرق  الاشورية. كما حضره ايضا وزير الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات والاشغال العامة  المهندسة آن نافع أوسي. وحضر القداس ايضا نوزاد هادي محافظ اربيل ومدير  اوقاف المسيحيين في اقليم كوردستان وعدد من ممثلي الهيئات الدبلوماسية في  الاقليم وممثلي المنظمات الانسانية الاجنبية العاملة في الاقليم.    
 وحضر النائب رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب  العراقي صباح الاحد 8 نيسان 2018 القداس الذين اقيم بمناسبة عيد القيامة في  كنيسة مارت شموني في برطلة وحضره ايضا عدد من المسؤولين الامنيين من الجيش  والشرطة في المنطقة. وشارك في القداس الذي احتفل به الاب الخوري داود دوشا  والاب يعقوب سعدي، نيافة المطران مار غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون وجوقات  الشمامسة والشماسات بحضور جمع كبير من المصلين.
 وفي نهاية القداس تبادل النائب رائد اسحق  التهاني مع جمهور الحاضرين متمنيا لهم اعيادا مباركة يقضونها في اجواء  يسودها الامن والسلام والوئام بعد ثلاث سنوات قضوها مهجرين بعيدا عن  منطقتهم. كما كانت هذه اللقاءات فرصة استغلها المهنئين في طرح مشاكلهم  ومعاناتهم وايصالها الى الجهات المعنية.
 وفي صباح نفس اليوم شارك النائب رائد اسحق  الاباء الكهنة والمسؤولين في كنيسة برطلة في استقبال المهنئين بمناسبة  العيد ومن بينهم وزير الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات الدكتورة المهندسة آن  نافع أوسي والمسؤولين الحكوميين والامنيين في المنطقة ووجهاء وشخصيات  اجتماعية من ابناء المكونات الاخرى في ناحية برطلة فضلا عن عدد كبير من  ابناء برطلة المسيحيين.
 كما زار النائب رائد اسحق المطران صليبا  شمعون في مقر اقامته في دير مار يوحنا الديلمي قره قوش  وقدم له التهاني  بمناسبة العيد. كما قدم التهاني الى عدد من العوائل في برطلة بزيارته لهم  في دورهم ومشاركا معهم احتفالات العيد.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2018)

*السيد ججو يجري زيارات لمؤسسات تربوية ومدارس سريانية في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 اجرى السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية عدة زيارات لمؤسسات تربوية كما تفقد في جولات ميدانية  عددا من المدارس السريانية في سهل نينوى. وابتدأت الجولة بزيارة تربية قضاء  الحمدانية يوم الاحد الموافق 8 نيسان 2018، التقى خلالها السيد رافي يوسف  مدير التربية وكذلك مسؤولي الشُعب في التربية، بعدها توجه السيد ججو لزيارة  تربية محافظة نينوى والتقى خلالها السيد خالد جمعة شاهين المدير العام ،  كما زار عدد من اقسام المديرية والتقى خلالها بمدراء الاقسام وكوادر  المديرية، الى ذلك واكمل السيد ججو جولته في اليوم ذاته بزيارة تربية قضاء  تلكيف والتقى خلالها السيد محمد ملحم وعدد من مسؤولي الشُعب والكوادر في  تربية تلكيف.
 وجرى الحديث خلال الزيارات عن توفير الدعم  اللازم من المؤسسات التربوية لعملية التعليم والدراسة في المدارس  السريانية وكذلك في المدارس المشمولة بتدريس مناهج مادتي اللغة السريانية  والتربية الدينية المسيحية.
 وفي اليوم التالي الاثنين الموافق 9 نيسان  2018، اجرى السيد ججو جولة ميدانية تفقد فيها مدارس قضاء الحمدانية  "بخديدا" ورافقه فيها السيد رافد يوسف مدير تربية الحمدانية والسيد عصام  ميخا مشرف اختصاص لغة سريانية والسيد نبراس خدو مسؤول المِلاك في تربية  الحمدانية، حيث زار الوفد متوسطة بغديدا ومدرسة اشور بانيبال للبنات ومدرسة  الطاهرة الاهلية المختلطة ومتوسطة قرقوش للبنين ومدرسة اشوربانيبال  السريانية المختلطة وروضة البيبون السريانية وثانوية مار افرام السريانية  واخيرا الى اعدادية مريم العذراء.
 اما في يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 10 نيسان  2018 ، فقد اكمل الوفد جولته مع مدارس قضاء الحمدانية "بخديدا"، حيث زار  مدرسة أور للبنات ومدرسة اور للبنين ومدرسة راسن المختلطة واعدادية اشور  للبنين ومتوسطة الحمدانية للبنات ومدرسة التسامح المختلطة ومتوسطة الرافدين  للبنات ومدرسة المعلم للبنين والبنات.
 هذا والتقى الوفد خلال زياراته مدراء  المدارس والكوادر التعليمية والتدريسية كما تفقد خلالها سير عملية التعليم  للطلبة والتلاميذ فيها.
 وعلى صعيد متصل اجرى الوفد يوم الثلاثاء  10 نيسان 2018 زيارة لشعبة الدراسة السريانية في تربية قضاء الحمدانية  التقى فيها مسؤول الشعبة وكوادرها، واطلع الوفد خلال الزيارة على عمل  الشعبة وكيفية ادائها للمهام والنشاطات ضمن الخطة السنوية.
 من جانب اخر زار السيد ججو مساء يوم  الاثنين 9 نيسان مركز مار بولص للخدمات الكنسية في بخديدا، حيث اطلع على  سير عملية التعليم في الدورة السادسة عشر لتعليم اللغة السريانية التي  يقيمها الاستاذ عصام ميخا ياكو المشرف الاختصاص للغة السريانية، كما التقى  خلال زيارته مرشد الدورة الاب دريد بربر. وجرى الحديث خلال اللقاء عن نشر  وتعليم اللغة السريانية من خلال دورات تعليمية وكذلك دعم المدراس السريانية  في القضاء.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يشارك في مؤتمر حول المواطنة والعدالة نظمه مجلس الشيوخ الفرنسي بباريس*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 شارك غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  لروفائيل ساكو في مؤتمر حول المواطنة والعدالة نظمه مجلس الشيوخ الفرنسي في  مقر المجلس بباريس يوم الخميس 12 نيسان 2017 حضره ممثلون عن العراق: السيد  جواد الخوئي والنائب فيان دخيل والسفير العراقي السيد إسماعيل شفيق حسين  والأب امير ججو الدومنيكي  كما حضره الخوري صبري انار، راعي كنيستنا  الكلدانية في سرسيل،   والأب فادي ليون، راعي كنيستنا بباريس كذلك حضره  ممثل من مشيخة الازهر ونائب من البرلمان المصري وممثلة عن كل من الأردن  ولبنان والسعودية ، وممثل الأمين العام لامين عام الأمم المتحدة يان كوبيش   وعدد كبير من مجلسي الشيوخ والنواب الفرنسيين والسفير الفرنسي ببغداد.  وافتتح المؤتمر السيد جيرالد لارشيه بكلمة مؤثرة.
 وهذه كلملة البطريرك ساكو
  تطوير  مفهوم “المواطنة الحقيقية”  شرط ضروريّ  لنهضة العراق
 لويس روفائيل ساكو
 اود ان اشير الى ثلاث نقاط مهمة قبل ان اعرض موضوعي:
 هناك توجه قوي لاسلام وسطي معتدل ينبغي تشجيعه ودعمه امام التيارات المتطرفة. التطرف لا مستقبل له.
 ثمة شعور قوي عند العراقيين بمشروع المواطنة الكاملة وبنظام وطني مدني.
 صحيح ان المسيحيين والايزيدين والصابئة اقلية، لكن لها حضور مؤثر بسبب الثقافة والانفتاح.
 نعم يوجد اليوم حالة ذهنية منفتحة جديدة  بين العراقيين، لكن الانقسامات تظل راسخة بعمق: بعد تسعة أشهر من نهاية  معركة الموصل وهزيمة داعش في العراق، تمر بلادنا بمفارقة مفادها: أن هناك  شوقا كبيرا بين العراقيين ألا يعودوا يعيشون متأخرين عن ركب الحداثة وأن  يقلبوا صفحة الحروب والانقسامات، والطائفية لأن الطائفية هي ضد مفهوم  المواطنة. ومع ذلك، يبدو أن المجتمع العراقي لا يزال يتميزّ بخطوط انكسار  عميقة. لأن الانقسامات التي تشق المجتمع العراقي عديدة بالفعل. إنها قبليّة  وعرقية ودينية أو ثقافية أيضاً.  ومما  يعقد هذا الواقع القبلي هو  الانتماء الديني: فالعديد من القبائل نفسها مقسّمة بين الشيعة والسنة.  هذا  علاوة على الخلافات السياسية التي ظهرت على السطح منذ عام 2003 . أؤكد انه   لا يمكن تنظيم حياة المدينة في القرن الحادي والعشرين كما كان ذلك يحدث  في عصر المسيح أو في القرن الأول للهجرة. الوثائق القديمة التي تعود إلى 14  قرنا، مثل وثيقة المدينة المنورة أو وثيقة  الخليفة عمر، لم تعد قادرة على  حل المشاكل السياسية والاجتماعية اليوم. لذلك، فمن الضروري أن نتكيّف مع  الواقع كما هو وأن نأخذ في الاعتبار التنوع والتعددية التي تميّز  مجتمعاتنا.
 المواطنة هي الطريقة الوحيدة لتجاوز  الانقسامات: إن المواطنة هي الحل الوحيد لمستقبل العراق. ويجب أن تكون هذه  المواطنة للجميع؛ أي تحت خيمتها ينضوي الكل، وتتم حماية كل شخص بغض النظر  عن انتمائه العرقي والديني. إن مفهوم المواطنة يساعد على وضع حد للتمييز  والإقصاء، كما هو الحال في الغرب الديمقراطي. فالانتماء للوطن يلغي أن يكون  هنالك أغلبية دينية أو عرقية أو حتى مفهوم الأقلية. إذ تسمح المواطنة  للجميع بالحماية لأن الجميع سيخضعون للقانون نفسه. مع ذلك، لكي تصبح  المواطنة حقيقية ولا تبقى مفهوماً غامضاً، يجب أن يتم تجسيدها بشكل ملموس  في أداء الخدمات العامة العراقية. من الضروري أن يطبّق العراق الديمقراطية  بحيث لا تعود وظائف الخدمة المدنية منسوبة بحسب الروابط الأسرية أو  الانتماءات ولكن فقط وفق الكفاءة. حين يثق العراقيون أن لأولادهم نفس الفرص  للنجاح، فسوف يشعرون بمزيد من المواطنة. وحين يعلمون أن الشرطي الذي  يفتّشهم هو هنا لأنه خضع للتعيين اعتمادا على مهاراته، فإنهم سيحترمونه  جداً. عندئذ ستتغير العلاقة بين المواطنين وممثلي الدولة بنحو إيجابي وتصبح  علاقة متكاملة.
 ما هو تأثير الدين على المواطنة؟ المواطنة  نظام مدني ديمقراطي لا يتعارض مع القيم الدينية. ففي الإنجيل نقرأ: “أعطوا  ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله” (متى 22/21). كما أن إخواننا المسلمون يكررون  باستمرار: “الدين لله والوطن للجميع”. بالنسبة لنا كمواطنين مسيحيين، إن  المواطنة جزء لا يتجزأ من ثقافتنا اليوم. نحن نرحب بفصل الدين عن السياسة.  ويجب أن يركز الخطاب الديني بشجاعة على الدفاع عن حقوق الإنسان. كما أن على  رجال الدين أن يحافظوا بقوة على دورهم النبوي الشجاع في المجتمع للدفاع عن  كرامة الإنسان والعدالة. الله محبة ورحمة، ومن لا يوجد الحب في قلبه لا  يعرف معنى الدين. أما الصراع بين الأديان فهو فضيحة. بل هو جريمة أن  يُضطَهَد الناس بسبب إيمانهم، كما حدث في العراق أو سوريا أو مصر أو  نيجيريا على سبيل المثال. نحن المواطنون من الديانة المسيحية والايزيدية  والصابئة ، عانينا الكثير من الطائفية والتطرف الإسلامي كذلك السنة  والشيعة. وهذا ما دفع بعضاً من شعبنا للهجرة بالرغم من كوننا جزء مهم من  تاريخ العراق. ومع ذلك، لا يوجد حتى اليوم في الكتب المدرسية حتى سطر واحد  يتحدّث عن تاريخنا وديننا وكل ما قدمناه لإخوتنا المسلمين وضحينا به  لبلدنا. من أجل أن تأخذ المواطنة كلّ مكانتها في العراق، من البديهي أن لا  نحاول إنكار المكانة التي تحتلها الأديان في تاريخ بلدنا. بل على العكس من  ذلك، يجب أن تكون المواطنة وسيلة للأديان وللحركات الروحية لكي تتحرّر من  ثقل السياسة، وتتمكن من أن تتكرّس للسهر على ضمان مصلحة نفوس أتباعها  وممارسة الأعمال الخيرية. وبعد أن تكون الأديان قد تحرّرت من الدور السياسي  الذي قادها إليه تاريخ العراق، ستعود الأديان من جديد إلى الاضطلاع  بمهمتها الحقيقية.
 لكي تسود مواطنة عملية في العراق، يتوجب على المسؤولين الخروج من الخطابات الانشائية، والعمل على تطبيق الأفكار التالية:
 إن التحدي الرئيس بعد داعش، هو التعليم.  وإصلاح المناهج المدرسية وتطهيرها من كل خطاب كراهية أو عنف أو انتقام.  وهذا ممكن لأنه حصل بالفعل في بلدان أخرى في الشرق الأوسط، كما هو الحال في  لبنان، وذلك بفضل مؤسسة “أديان”.
 من الضروري إجراء إصلاح على الدستور  والقوانين بحيث تحترم الحياة وتشجع على السلام والاستقرار وتقوم الدولة  بحماية الجميع وتقف على مسافة واحدة من كل شخص لتطبيق القوانين. وعلى وجه  التحديد، لكي يشعر كل شخص بالمواطنة، من الضروري إزالة ذكر الدين من أوراق  الهوية والأعمال الإدارية. مثل هذا القرار سيقضي على العديد من أسباب  التفرقة والتمييز وسيفتح الباب على مصراعيه أمام الحرية الدينية. وسيمكن  المرأة من الاحتفاظ بدينها إذا ما، على سبيل المثال، أصبح زوجها مسلماً.  ولن يُجبر أطفال هذين الزوجين على اعتناق الإسلام.
 من الناحية القانونية، نحتاج إلى سلطة  لضمان التفسير الصحيح للقانون وإنشاء قانون محاكمات محدَّث أو حديث. هناك  أيضا حاجة إلى التوعية بحقوق الإنسان ومبادئ المواطنة والمساواة.
 كل هذه الإجراءات، إذا تم تطبيقها  تدريجياً، ستسمح بظهور الديمقراطية الحقيقية وسيادة القانون في العراق، كما  هو الحال في الغرب. على هذه القواعد، يمكن للبلد الشروع في مسار التقدم  الاقتصادي والاجتماعي والسياسي.
 ترجمة المطران د. يوسف توما
 كركوك 11 نيسان 2018


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2018)

*مهرجان - رصيف راسن الثقافي في بخديدا "نقرأ لنصل معاً"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كمال يلدو

 عاشت بغديدا يوم ٦ نيسان ٢٠١٨ عرساً  استثنائيا، عندما ازدان مركز المدينة والاهالي بالفرح منشدين للتعايش  والسلم والامان وذلك في مهرجان - رصيف راسن الثقافي ، نقرأ لنصل معاً -  وبدعم من بعض المنظمات الدولية وجمع كبير من بناتها وأبنائها المتطوعين .
 الفنان عماد صبيح كوركيس يقدم في برنامج (اضواء على العراق) الذي عرض من ديترويت يوم ١١ نيسان استعراضا جميلا للمهرجان .


[YOUTUBE]fyTQY7zZ5pU[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أبريل 2018)

*بمشاركة البابا فرنسيس.. تدشين تمثال القديس كريكور ناريكاتسي في الفاتيكان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - خبر ارمني/
 تم تدشين تمثال القديس كريكور ناريكاتسي  (غريغوريوس الناريكي) في إحدى حدائق الفاتيكان يوم 5 أبريل/نيسان 2018 حيث  رفع الستار عن التمثال سفير أرمينيا في الفاتيكان ميكائيل ميناسيان.
 وتم رسم التمثال البرونزي بارتفاع مترين في الجمهورية التشيكية ونحات التمثال هو رسام الشعب بأرمينيا  دافيت يريفيانتسي والمعماري هو ميكاييل هاسترايان. وقد تحولت هذه المبادرة  إلى حقيقة بفضل دعم السفير ميكايل ميناسيان ورجل الأعمال الروسي الأرمني  الشهير أرتور جانبيكيان، بالإضافة إلى الجهود التنظيمية التي بذلها فاردان  كارابيتيان- المسؤول عن إدارة الثقافة في السفارة الأرمينية في الكرسي  الرسولي. وتم صنع تمثالين: أحدهما أقيم في الفاتيكان وسيقام الآخر في  إتشميادزين.
 وحضر الافتتاح رئيس جمهورية أرمينيا سيرج ساركيسيان  ووزيرة الشتات هرانوش هاكوبيان، وعدد من الشخصيات السياسية، وكاثوليكوس  عموم الأرمن كاريكين الثاني وكاثوليكوس الأرمن الأرثوذكس لبيت كيليكيا آرام الأول كيشيشيان، وعدد من المطارنة.
 بعد الحفل الافتتاحي للتمثال في حدائق الفاتيكان، أقيم حفل مسكوني بمشاركة البابا فرنسيس وقداسة كاثوليكوس عموم الأرمن كاريكين الثاني، قداسة كاثوليكوس الأرمن لبيت كيليكيا آرام الأول كيشيشيان. بعد ذلك زار الرئيس ساركيسيان السفارة الأرمنية في الكرسي الرسولي حيث أقيم حفل تكريمي.
 واعتبر التمثال أنه مناسبة لتعزيز العلاقات بين كنيسة الأرمن الأرثوذكس والكنيسة الكاثوليكية.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2018)

*المديرية العامة للتعليم السرياني تهنيء المدير الجديد لمتحف التراث السرياني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في يوم الخميس المصادف ١٢ نيسان ٢٠١٨، زار  وفد من المديرية العامة للتعليم السرياني المتمثل بكل من السيد نزار حنا  بطرس، مدير عام التعليم السرياني في اقليم كوردستان، والسيد سليم منصور  كوركيس، خبير اللغة السريانية في وزارة التربية، والسيد صباح أنطوان منصور،  مدير التعليم السرياني الأساسي في وزارة التربية، والسيد بهنام شابا ججي،  مدير التعليم السرياني في التربية العامة أربيل. زاروا متحف التراث  السرياني لتقديم التهنئة للسيد ديفيد نظير دنخة، بمناسبة توليه منصبه  الجديد كمدير لمتحف التراث السرياني متمنين له الموفقية والنجاح في منصبه  الجديد للحفاظ على تاريخ وثقافة شعبنا السرياني العريقين.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2018)

*أعضاء الكونغرس في ميشيغان يدعون ترامب لوقف ترحيل الكلدان العراقيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ديترويت فري بريس/
 دعا النائب الجمهوري جون مولنيار ، من  ولاية آر-ميدلاند ، يوم الجمعة الرئيس دونالد ترامب إلى استخدام سلطته  التنفيذية لمنع أي عمليات ترحيل محتملة من الكلدان العراقيين.

  وإلى جانب مولنيار ، ايد 10 أعضاء آخرين من وفد الكونغرس في ميشيغان القرار  ، الذي لن يكون له قوة القانون حتى إذا تم إقراره ، لكنه سيعبر عن معارضة  النواب للاحتجاز وإمكانية إبعاد المسيحيين الكلدان العراقيين. 

  وقال مولنيار إن "الكلدان في ميشيغان نجوا من الاضطهاد الديني في العراق  واستقروا في ولايتنا حيث اسسوا عائلات وقاموا بأعمال تجارية وقدموا مساهمات  ثقافية كبيرة".

 "إذا تم ترحيل أعضاء المجتمع الكلداني إلى العراق ، فسوف يواجهون اضطهاداً عنيفاً بسبب معتقداتهم الدينية".

 وفي الصيف الماضي ، اوقف قاضي المحكمة الجزئية الأمريكية مارك غولدسميث في  ديترويت عملية ترحيل أكثر من 1400 عراقي ، بما في ذلك الكلدان ، الذين  اعتقلتهم السلطات الفيدرالية في حملة العام الماضي .

 وفي وقت مبكر  من هذا العام ، أصدر غولدسميث أيضا أمرا يقول فيه إن المهاجرين يستحقون  جلسات الاستئناف ولا ينبغي احتجازهم إلى أجل غير مسمى بينما تستمر قضاياهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2018)

*المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يشارك في حضور مهرجان رياضي وفني لقسم تربية الحمدانية*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 برعاية السيد مدير عام لتربية محافظة  نينوى، اقام قسم تربية الحمدانية مهرجانا للاستعراض الرياضي والفني السنوي  لمدارس تربية قضاء الحمدانية وسط حضور جماهيري كبير، يوم الخميس 12 نيسان  2018 على ملعب عمو بابا في قضاء الحمدانية "بخديدا" في سهل نينوى.
 حضر الاحتفالية السيد خالد جمعة شاهين  المدير العام لتربية نينوى والسيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة  السريانية والسيد عصام بهنام دعبول قائمقام قضاء الحمدانية والسيد سمير  يوخنا مدير القسم السرياني اضافة الى مسؤولين ومدراء المدارس والكوادر  التعليمية والتدريسية وجماهير غفيرة من سهل نينوى.
 ابتداء المهرجان بافتتاح السيد عماد ججو  لمعرض الرسم لمدارس القضاء، بعدها بدأت فعاليات المهرجان بكلمة للسيد رافد  يوسف مدير تربية الحمدانية ، ثم انطلقت مسيرة للمدارس المشاركة امام منصة  التحية وتم تقديم لوح رياضي داخل الملعب بعدها تم اجراء مسابقات رياضية  وفعاليات فنية وتقديم عروض الازياء الشعبية التراثية، كما وتم توزيع الدروع  والكؤوس والميداليات على الفائزين.
 يذكر ان المهرجان الرياضي والفني الذي  اقامه قسم تربية الحمدانية يعد الاول من نوعه بعد تحرير منطقة سهل نينوى.  واقيم بدعم من منظمة اغاثة نينوى الانسانية، وشارك فيه طلاب المدارس  الابتدائية والمتوسطة والاعدادية التابعة لقضاء الحمدانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2018)

*العيادة الطبية المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري تزور قرية بخلوجة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 12/4/2018 ، قامت العيادة الطبية  المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري بزيارة قرية  بخلوجة وقاموا بفحص 39 من المرضى من العوائل النازحة من الموصل وتم إعطائهم  العلاج اللازم.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2018)

*منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تطلق الورشة التدريبية الثانية للكوادر التدريسية والتربويين والمربين ضمن محافظة نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - حمورابي تحشد عدداً من كوادرها القيادية لتسهيل أعمال الورشة وتقديم الخدمات اللازمة للمتدربين الخمسة عشر المشاركين فيها.
 - المدرب المحاضر الدكتور محمد تركي العبيدي يركز في اليوم الاول من  الورشة على مفاهيم الحرية الدينية ومخاطر التعصب وأساسيات التعليم والتدريب  .
 - مدير مشروع الورشة المحامي يوحنا يوسف توايا ينقل لكل المشاركين فيها تحيات السيدة باسكال وردا .
 - السيد وليم وردا يشارك في المداخلات التي جرت خلال اليوم الأول.
 - الورشة في نسختيها الأولى والثانية تنعقد بدعم من منظمة فريدوم هاوس.

 إنطلقت في أربيل صباح يوم 12 نيسان  2018 أعمال الورشة التدريبية الثانية للكوادر التدريسية والتربويين ضمن  محافظة نينوى من اجل العراق ، وتشرف على إنجاز هذه الورشة منظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الإنسان بدعم من منظمة فريدوم هاوس، هذا وحشدت حمورابي عدداً من  كوادرها القيادي لتسهيل تنفيذ البرنامج على مدى الأيام الثلاثة للورشة، وهم  السادة لويس مرقوس نائب رئيس المنظمة ووليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات العامة  ونادية يونس بطي عضو مجلس الإدارة والمحامي يوحنا يوسف توايا رئيس فرع  المنظمة في أربيل والمهندس فارس جرجيس عضو الهيئة العامة ومحاسب المشروع  وليث سلام العضو المتدرب فيها وعادل سعد المستشار الإعلامي ، هذا وأفتتح  الورشة السيد يوحنا يوسف توايا ناقلاً للمشاركين فيها تحيات السيدة باسكال  وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي وتمنياتها لهم بالتوفيق والنجاح خدمة للأهداف  المرسومة في تعزيز دور النخب وكل المؤهلين للعمل الحقوقي والانساني من أجل  إعادة رسم أولويات ومتطلبات النهوض مجدداً بمحافظة نينوى العريقة وبما تحمل  من إرث حضاري عظيم تطهيراً لها من كل ما لحق بها من دمار وويلات وشوائب .  تسبب بها الإرهابيون الدواعش، وأضاف السيد توايا مدير هذا المشروع التأهيلي  أنه يتطلع بثقة إلى الواجبات التي سيطلع بها المشاركون في الورشة ضمن  عناوين تحقيق السلم الاهلي وتعزيز قيم التنوع والتضامن على اساس العدل الذي  ينصف الضحايا ويؤسس لحياة جديدة نظيفة من كل أدران الخراب الذي أصاب  المحافظة .
 لقد تضمن برنامج اليوم الأول من الورشة  وقفة تعارف بين المدرب الدكتور محمد تركي العبيدي وهو شخصية اكاديمية  وحقوقية متمرسة والمتدربين بعددهم الخمسة عشر وهم من مختلف الإختصاصات  العلمية والإجتماعية في الموصل ومن مدن وبلدات في عموم محافظة نينوى .
  كما تضمن برنامج اليوم الاول مراجعة حثيثة لمخرجات الورشة التدريبية الأولى  بذات السياق والتي ضمت ثلاثين متدرباً وتم على أساسها إختيار مجموعة منهم  بواقع خمسة عشر متدرباً لزيادة تأهيلهم لتطبيق الأهداف التي تتوخاها منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان من ذلك .
 وتناول الدكتور محمد تركي معنى الحرية  الدينية والتعصب الديني والمخاطر التي يتسبب بها متطرقاً الى ذلك من  الزاوية التي تجد في الدين قيماً للتسامح والتضامن والنقاء الروحي وليس  للترهيب والقتل ومصادرة حقوق الأخرين، كما تطرق أيضاً الى مفهوم الحرية  الدينية في المواثيق والتعهدات الدولية وماجاء في النصوص القانونية  العراقية، واعتمد في محاضرته أسلوب مشاركة المتدربين في المناقشات، هذا  وشهدت نلك المناقشات مداخلات مهمة للسيد وليم وردا حرص فيها على تصحيح عدد  من المفاهيم الخاطئة التي يعيشها الواقع العراقي .
 وفي الجلسة الثانية من أعمال اليوم الأول  للورشة تناول المدرب الدكتور محمد تركي العبيدي موضوعي التعليم والتدريب،  الفرق بينهما وموجبات الألية التي ينبغي إعتمادها في ضخ المزيد من المعارف  التاهيلية للقيام بها والوسائل الكفيلة بذلك، وتطبيقاً للبرنامج التدريبي  وزع الدكتور العبيدي عناوين موضوعات على عددهم ترتبط بالحرية الدينية  وحدودها وقبولها وحملات المدافعة عن الحريات والحماية اللازمة ودور المجتمع  المدني والنخب والمرأة وكذلك واجبات ورجال الدين في إرساء هذه الحرية  والسلم الأهلي ودور الجامعة كأداة للتنوع وإحترام الحريات والإعلام وأثره  وبناء عقل الطفل والأساسيات اللازمة لدعم عودة النازحين والمهجرين وبناء  اسس لثقافة العدل والصفح، وجاء توزيع هذه العناوين على المشاركين في الورشة  من أجل إكتشاف افضل السبل للإنطلاق بهذه المهمة العلاجية الأساسية لإعادة  تأهيل مجتمع محافظة نينوى بعد الخراب الذي حل هناك وإنتشال الواقع  الإجتماعي من كل ما لحق به من نزعات للتفرقة والتنكيل ومن محاولات إلغاء  الأخر، والتأكيد على حماية حقوق كل المكونات السكانية فيها من خلال ترسيخ  قيم إحترام الحريات الدينية وحماية التعديية في برامج التعليم والتدريب  وغيرها .


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2018)

*رسالة مفتوحة من البطريرك ساكو الى الناخبين العراقيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 اخواتي اخوتي الاحبّة،
 أوجه اليكم هذا النداء الوطني بكل صدق  وتجرد، ونحن قبل شهر من موعد الانتخابات. انكم  تنشدون منذ سنوات مجيء  حكومة قوية بعيدة عن المحاصصة الطائفية، حكومة لا تبحث عن السلطة والمال،  بل تسعى لارساء مباديء المواطنة والحداثة، وبناء الاقتصاد وحمايته من  الفساد، وفرض القانون، وتحقيق قيم العدالة والمساواة، ومكافحة الارهاب  والتطرف. وعليه فان مشاركتكم في الانتخابات المقبلة هي الضمان لتغيير هذه  المرحلة الهامة. الأمل كبير بان تشكل مشاركتكم دفعاً في اتجاه مجيء حكومة  قوية، تغلب مصلحة العراق على أي مصلحة أخرى، وتبني جسور الثقة بين كافة  المكونات، وتنفتح على دول الجوار والعالم، وتقيم معها علاقات سليمة على  أساس القانون الدولي، وتحقق بالتالي السلام والاستقرار، والعيش الكريم  لمواطنيها.
 اخواتي اخوتي الاحبّة،
 ينبغي أن تدركوا ان هذه مسؤولية وطنية  وأخلاقية،  فتهرعوا الى صناديق الاقتراع بكثافة، وتصوتوا لمن هو  الاصلح والاكثر اقتدارا لهذه المهمة – الرسالة،والتزاماً بنهضة العراق وفق  برنامج واضح المعالم. والنهضة تعرف من قائدها.
 عشتم وعاش العراق
 د. لويس روفائيل ساكو
 بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2018)

*مدرسة مريم أنا الابتدائية تقيم المهرجان الرياضي الاول لتلاميذ المدارس السريانية *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
                 تحت شعار "بالعلم والفن  والرياضة ننهض من جديد "  اقامت مدرسة مريم أنا الابتدائية الاهلية  مهرجانها الرياضي الاول لتلاميذ المدارس السريانية الثلاث في كركوك  ( مريم  أنا , بهرا  وانستاس الكرملي) صباح  يوم السبت المصادف لـ 14 نيسان 2018  في المركز الثقافي والاجتماعي الكلداني بكركوك . حضر المهرجان سيادة  المطران ماريوسف توما والاباء كهنة كركوك والسيد صفاء هندي رئيس الرابطة  الكلدانية وعضو مجلس المدينة السيد أيوب ميخائيل ومدراء المدراس والكوادر  التعليمية المشاركة في المهرجان واولياء امور الطلبة ، افتتح المهرجان بعزف  النشيد الوطني العراقي ثم القت الاخت مادلين الدومنيكية مديرة مدرسة مريم  أنا الابتدائية كلمة رحبت فيه بالحضور والمشاركين في المهرجان كما وشكرت  جميع من ساهم في انجاح واقامة المهرجان وتمنت للمشاركين النجاح والموفقية .
 تضمن منهاج المهرجان العديد من الفقرات  والمسابقات التي اهتمت بالجانب الثقافي والرياضي للطلاب المشاركين الذين  تنافسوا للحصول على المراكز المتقدمة في المهرجان والتي انتهت بحصول مدرسة  انستاس الكرملي على المرتبة الاولى وحلت مدرسة مريم أنا في المركز الثاني  فيما جاءت مدرسة بهرا في المركز الثالث ووزعت الاخت مادلين الهدايا على  الفرق الفائزة .


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2018)




----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2018)

*بغديدا تحتضن فعاليات اليوم الاول لمهرجان الثقافة السريانية الثالث*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة / بهنام شابا شمني
 صور / نمرود قاشا
 عاد اكيتو ليغدو تقليدا سنويا كما كان قبل  ظ¥ظ ظ ظ  سنة. حيث تقام المسيرات الجماهيرية والاحتفالات الفنية والاماسي  والمهرجانات الثقافية، وان اختلفت الممارسات والطقوس والاحتفالات لكن  جميعها تصب في روح المناسبة واعادة احيائها من جديد والتأكيد على ان هذه  المجاميع البشرية هي امتداد لذلك الشعب الذي قاد ركب الحضارة لقرون خلت.
 فبمناسبة أعياد (أكيتو) احتضنت قره قوش/  بغديدا يوم الاربعاء ظ،ظ، نيسان ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ فعاليات اليوم الاول لمهرجان الثقافة  السريانية الثالث الذي ينظمه اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان بدعم من المكتب  الثقافي السرياني في الاتحاد العام للادباء والكتاب في العراق.  
 وحضر المهرجان الذي أقيم على قاعة  عمانوئيل بني في دار مار بولس للخدمات الكنسية الاب الخوري قرياقوس حنا  البرطلي والشاعر ابراهيم الخياط الامين العام لاتحاد الادباء والكتاب في  العراق، والباحث اشور ملحم مدير مكتب الثقافة السرياني في الاتحاد، والاديب  روند بولص رئيس اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان وأكد مراد نائب الرئيس  ونخبة من الادباء والكتاب والمثقفين من برطلة وبغديدا.
 افتتحت فعاليات المهرجان بالوقوف دقيقة  صمت اجلالا لارواح شهداء الادب والثقافة وشهداء شعبنا والعراق. بعدها انشدت  طالبات اعدادية مريم نشيد (موطني) باللغة السريانية (أثرو ديل) ثم القى  الشاعر ابراهيم الخياط كلمة الاتحاد العام للادباء والكتاب في العراق.  بعدها القيت كلمة اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان وباللغات السريانية  والقاها رئيس الاتحاد روند بولص وبالعربية والقاها المسرحي صباح سكريا  وبالانكليزية والقاها الدكتور انيس حداد.
 لتبدأ بعدها فعاليات المهرجان التي تضمنت  قراءات شعرية استهلتها هناء قاشا بقصيدة بالسريانية (ديرن لماثتن) ثم تتابع  الشعراء في القاء قصائدهم
 الشاعر الاب الخوري قرياقوس البرطلي / قصيدة بالسريانية
 الشاعر شاكر سيفو / قصيدة بالسريانية
 الشاعر زهير بردى / قصيدة بالعربية
 الشاعر امير بولص / قصيد بالسريانية
 الشاعرة بسمة الساعور / قصيدة بالعربية
 الشاعر عبدالله نوري / قصيدة بالعربية
 الشاعر كريم اينا / قصيدة بالسريانية
 الشاعر ناجي عكولة / قصيدة بالعربية ألقاها بالنيابة الشاعر نوئيل جميل
 بينما قرأ الكاتب عبدالمسيح بدر قصة قصة قصيرة بالعربية.
 وتضمن منهاج اليوم الاول فقرات فنية شاركت  فيها فرقة بغديدا في اداء اغاني بالسريانية من تراث بغديدا، وعرض على  الداتا شو لاغاني اوبريت (برطلي كلثا سوريثا) لكورال كنيسة برطلة  .
 وتوج منهاج احتفال اليوم الاول بتقديم  بحوث اعدها عدد من الاساتذة في ندوة ادارها الاعلامي بهنام شمني وكانت لكل  من الباحث اشور ملحم وبحث بعنوان (الرمزية في طقوس اكيتو)، والفنان وسام  نوح وبحث بعنوان (احتفالات اكيتو .. طقوس ام مسرح).
 وتم خلال المهرجان تكريم الاتحاد العام  للادباء والكتاب في العراق بدرع اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان قدمه  الدكتور يوسف قوزي عضو الهيئة الادارية وتسلمه الشاعر ابراهيم الخياط  الامين العام لاتحاد الادباء والكتاب في العراق  .


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أبريل 2018)

*في بخديدا وعنكاوا.. مهرجان الثقافة السريانية الثالث " اكيتو " يختتم جلساته بالبيان الختامي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا 
 أكيتو ..... عيد العراق , الذي يستحق أن  يكون عيداً وطنياً موحداً , فلا عيدَ أقدم منه في الحضارة الانسانية ولا  أحدَ يختلف على فرحة بزغت منذ ربيع الألف الثالث قبل الميلاد.
  بمناسبة أعياد اكيتو ( رأس السنة  البابلية الأشورية ) والذي يحتفل به في الاول من نيسان الى السلالة  البابلية الاولى ويستمر الاحتفال به اثنا عشر يوما , اقيم مهرجان الثقافة  السريانية الثالث – اكيتو بدعم مكتب الثقافة السريانية في الاتحاد العام  للادباء والكتاب في العراق وبالتعاون مع اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان.
  وقد اختيرت بخديدا المحررة مكانا  لاحتفالية هذا العام ، بناء على توصية احتفال العام الماضي الذي اقيم في  كركوك وعنكاوا لما تمثله هذه البلدة ( بخديدا )  من ثقل ثقافي وحضاري وبشري  كبير والتي تمثل نموذجا للصمود والتضحية والتي تحررت أخيرا من براثن الفكر  الداعشي الأسود , واليوم الثاني من هذه الاحتفالية كانت في عنكاوا , هذه  المدينة والخيمة الدافئة التي احتضنت ولا زالت الآلاف من أبناء شعبنا وطيلة  سنوات التهجير وعبر التاريخ.
 اليوم الأول " بخديدا " : 
  شهدت قاعة عمانوئيل بني في دار مار بولس  للخدمات الكنسية في بخديدا " قره قوش " افتتاح الاحتفالية صباح يوم  الأربعاء 11 نيسان 2018 والذي افتتح بالوقوف دقيقة صمت اجلالا لشهداء  الكلمة الحرة ثم نشيد موطني موطني " اثرو ديل اثرو ديل " باللغة السريانية  من إعداد والحان الفقيد المطران ميخائيل الجميل وأداء طالبات دورة مار  أفرام لتعليم اللغة السريانية في بخديدا بإشراف الأستاذ عصام ياكو . 
   بعدها قدمت الشاعرة هناء خضر قاشا قصيدة بعنوان " درين لماثتن " عدنا الى مدننا باللغة السريانية " السورث " 
  بعدها ألقى الشاعر إبراهيم الخياط الأمين  العام لاتحاد الأدباء كلمة جاء في جانب منها " نص الكلمة نهاية الخبر " :  بادئ ذي بدء أحييكم وأهنئكم وأهنئ أبناء شعبنا كافة أولاً بتحرير مدينة  الحبّ والثقافة، مدينة الشعراء والقديسين والجميلات، مدينة الأقاصيص  العجيبة (بغديدا)، فمجداً لقواتنا المسلحة العراقية، وخلوداً لشهدائنا  الغرّ.."
 والتهنئة ثانياً بمناسبة أعياد القيامة  وأكيتو، أكيتو عيد العراق العريق الذي يستحق أن يكون عيداً وطنياً موحداً  فلا عيدَ أقدم منه في الحضارة الانسانية ولا أحدَ يختلف على فرحة بزغت منذ  ربيع الألف الثالث قبل الميلاد.
 بعدها القي الأديب روند بولص رئيس اتحاد  الأدباء والكتاب السريان كلمة جاء فيها "إن إقامة هذه الفعالية الثقافية  الهامة في بخديدا المحررة تؤكد وبشكل عام على الدور التنوري الفاعل للمثقف  العراقي ومناصرته ومساندته الصادقة للمثقف والأديب السرياني وتؤكد قدرتهما  معا على الخلق والإبداع وتعزيز روح الانتماء والفداء للأرض والإنسان , وهذا  هو الأديب والمثقف السرياني اليوم , يبدع فكريا , ويقاتل أعداء الوطن  ويعمر بلداته , كيف لا وهو سليل وصانع لحضارات بلاد النهرين".
 بعد ذلك تم تكريم اتحاد العام للادباء  والكتاب في العراق ممثلا بأمينه العام الاستاذ الشاعر أبراهم الخياط، بدرع  الاتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان وقدمه له  العالم د. يوسف قوزي،  تقديرا  وتثمينا لدور الاتحاد العام ومكتبه السرياني في دعمه المستمر لعقد سنويا  هذا المهرجان. تلتها فقرة القراءات الشعرية شارك فيها الشعراء : الخور أسقف  قرياقوس البرطلي , شاكر سيفو , زهير بردى , أمير بولص , عبدالله نوري .من  بعدها عادت طالبات دورة اللغة السريانية لتقدم صلاة " ابون بشمايو " ابونا  الذي في السماوات باللغة السريانية , بعدها قراءات شعرية لكل من :  عبدالمسيح بدر , ناجي عكولا " قراءت بالنيابة , بسمة الساعور وكريم اينا  . بعد ذلك قدمت فرقة شباب بخديدا فاصل لمجموعة من الأغاني التراثية  البغديدية كتابة والحان الأديب طلال عجم , ثم عرض داتا شو لجوقة برطلة  بإشراف الشاعر أمير بولص . إدارة البرنامج : الشاعر نؤئيل الجميل والفنانة  إخلاص متي ، اختتم منهاج اليوم الأول بمحاضرتين شارك فيها كل من الباحث  آشور ملحم وبحثه الموسوم " الرمزية في طقوس أعياد اكيتو ,و الفنان وسام نوح  وبحثه الموسوم " احتفالات اكيتو ... طقوس ام مسرح " ادار الحوار الإعلامي  بهنام شمني .
 اليوم الثاني " عنكاوا " : 
  شهدت قاعة فندق " عنكاوا بالس " في  عنكاوا – اربيل فعاليات اليوم الثاني لمهرجان الثقافة السريانية الثالت "  اكيتو " صباح يوم الخميس 12 نيسان 2012 .افتتح المهرجان بفاصل غنائي للفنان  اسامة جميل بعدها قصيدة بالسريانية للشاعر بطرس نباتي , ثم كلمة المكتب  الثقافي السرياني في اتحاد العام للادباء والكتاب العراقيين ، ألقاها رئيس  المكتب ،  الباحث آشور ملحم جاء فيها : ان ما يميز هذا المهرجان انعقاده في  ظروف تكاد استثنائية في منطقة سهل نينوى ونوعية الفعالية لانه نرتكز  ونعتمد على مبادئ خلاقة من شانها رفع وإعلاء الشأن الثقافي واستثمار مختلف  الإمكانيات المتاحة لمواجهة الفكر ألظلامي .
 واختتم ملحم كلمته بالقول : وليكن احتفال  هذا العام بعيد اكيتو عيد التفاؤل والالفة والتمني بان ينعم على العراقيين  بالسكينة والسلام والمحبة وتعزيز روح التسامح وترسيخ قيم التآخي والشراكة  والتواصل على درب الحرية والديمقراطية والانعتاق في العراق الجديد.
  تلتها قراءات شعرية لكل من الشعراء : د.  بهنام عطالله , بنيامين حداد , محمد حسين المهندس , كوثر نجيب , منال ابونا  , فريدون سامان , فائق بلو , يوسف زرا , دانيال شابو , يوسف كبو , رمزي  هرمز , ايثم فرنسي , فريد الشماس .
 الفنان عصام شابا فلفل قدم فاصل غنائي ,  بعد ذلك القى الكاتب  بطرس نباتي كلمة عن مركز يونان هوزايا للدراسات  المستقبلة ليتم بعدها تم تكريم كل من : د . يوسف قوزي والباحث بنيامين حداد  من قبل المركز المذكور، وشكر بطرس نباتي العضو التنفيذي في مركز يونان  هوزايا  رئاسة اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان عن اتاحتهم هذه الفرصة  الثمينة للاحتفاء بالاساتذة المكرمين  من قبل المركز في هذا المهرجان  الهام. 
  اختتم منهاج اليوم الثاني للمهرجان  بمجموعة محاضرات أدارها  الإعلامي نمرود قاشا وكالاتي : د . منى بدري توفيق  وبحثها الموسوم " معلثايا ... وعلاقتها بتل مالطا بقايا معبد اكيتو " , د .  منى يوخنا ياقو وبحثها " مدى جدوى الحماية القانونية لحقوقنا القومية "  الباحث رعد ناصر بونا وبحثه " محطات تاريخية لثقافتنا ... والتحديات "   أدار البرنامج  الإعلامي شليمون داؤد , والشاعرة بروين شمعون ، ثم تم فتح  باب النقاش والمداخلات،  لتختتم فعاليات مهرجان الثقافة السريانية الثالث  بالبيان الختامي أدناه.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 أبريل 2018)

*لقاء حول اطلاق موقع Mesopotamia  للحفاظ على التراث المسيحي والايزيدي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
  منذ اقل من شهرين قامت ابرشية ليون  بفرنسا مع مؤسسة سانت ايرينيSaint Erinée  بانشاء موقع الكتروني  للحفاظ  على التراث المسيحي والايزيدي في العراق – مهد الحضارات، وقد رصدوا حتى  الان 100 موقع تاريخي: من كنائس، اديرة، معابد، ومعظمها قد طالتها يد تنظيم  داعش الإرهابي وخربها.
  ومساء يوم الجمعة 20 نيسان 2018  حضر  السيد Pascal Maguesyan  مدير الموقع مع وفد من ابرشية ليون ضم: Etienne  Piquet-Gauthier   وMarie-Ange Denoyel ماري انج والأب مهند  الطويل الدومنيكي مسؤول كنيسة الكلدان في ليون وعرضوا المشروع بالتعاون مع  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان في قاعة كنيسة مار يوسف للكلدان في الكرادة –  بغداد.
  وفي كلمته شكرهم غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو على هذا الجهد الكبير لرصد هذا التراث الثري  والحفاظ  عليه اقله في الذاكرة حتى لا يندثر وشدد على ان التراث هو حي في بقاء شعبه  على ارضه والحفاظ عليه والتواصل معه. كما تم عرض فلماً عما تم إنجازه.  
  حضر اللقاء  فضلا عن غبطة ابينا  البطريرك، المطران باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي  والقائم باعمال  السفارة  الفاتيكانية وسفير اندونيسيا والسيدة امير خضير عن ممثل امين عام  الأمم المتحدة في بغداد وعدد من الاباء الكهنة والاخوات  الراهبات  ومنظمات  المجتمع المدني  والسيدة باسكال وردة رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي وزوجها السيد وليم وردة واخرون أعضاء فيها وعدد من العلمانيين.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 أبريل 2018)

*تخرج الدورة التاسعة لمدرسة الفرح الاهلية للروم الارثوذكس في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 فائق عزبو
 ببركة صاحب السيادة المتروبوليت غطاس هزيم  متروبوليت بغداد والكويت للروم الارثوذكس وبحضور السيد رعد كجةجي رئيس  ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية الصابئة المندائية اقيم حفل تخرج  تلاميذ الصف السادس للابتدائي لمدرسة الفرح الاهلية وعلى قاعة المركز  الثقافي الارثوذكسي صباح السبت 21 نيسان2018 كما حضر الاحتفالية عدد من  الشخصيات الدينية والرسمية.
 خلال الحفل القى سيادة المطران غطاس هزيم   رئيس مجلس ادارة المدرسة، كلمة شكر فيها السيد رعد كجةكجي رئيس ديوان  اوقاف الديانات لتقديمه الدعم الى الكنائس بعدها هنأ الطلبة بتخرجهم   وعوائلهم " الذين يتعبون كثيرا ليحصوا هكذا فرح بنجاح ابنائهم" كما شكر  ادارة المدرسة والمدرسين الذين يحصدون ثمار زرعهم.
 تضمن منهاج الحفل الذي افتتح بنشيد موطني  عدد من الاناشيد والاغاني باللغة العربية والانكليزية والفرنسية والدبكات  الفلكلورية ، مشهد منقول عن قهوة عزاوي ، فعاليات رقص الباليه، تسليم  الراية واختتم بتقطيع الكيكة مع توزيع الهدايا للمتخرجين والكادر التدريسي  وعدد من الحضور والتي قدمت من قبل ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية  والايزيدية الصابئة المندائية.
 وفي لقاء مع الاب يونان الفريد مدير  المدرسة شدد على ان "رسالتنا هي تربية الانسان في هذا العصر على الايمان  وعلى العلم " مشيرا الى  " اننا نهيء تلاميذنا المتخرجين جميعا ،  وانشاءالله يبقون في حياتهم بهذا الفرح وهذه البهجة لكي يفرحوا الاخرين"  كما تطرق الى نشأت المدرسة وخطتها التعليمية قائلا:
 بدات مدرسة الفرح عامها التعليمي الاول مع  بداية العام الدراسي2007-2008 في البناية(الوقف)العائدة لطائفة الروم  الارثوذكس في العراق، ومنذ البداية بذلت الهيئة الادارية التعليمية كافة  الجهود لرفع مستوى التعليم في المدرسة ايمانا منها باهمية هذه المرحلة في  تطور شخصية التلميذ وخاصة في المراحل الثلاث الاولى وانعكاس ذلك على مستوى  الافراد الذين يشكلون نواة المجتمع ومستقبل الوطن
 وتتبنى ادارة المدرسة خطة ترتكز على مايلي :
 اعتماد مستوى تعليمي يتناسب مع تطور العصر  في كافة الميادين الامر الذي تطلب  تحديث الوسائل والاساليب المتبعة  لتتناسب مع احتياجات التلاميذ
 توفير افضل الكفاءات من المعلمات ذات الخبرة وكذلك افضل الخدمات وتوفير الوسائل التعليمية
 تنشيط التلاميذ من خلال فتح دورات تعليمية  في الانشطة الرياضية منها التنس ، المنظدة وكرة القدم وكذلك دورات اختبار  اللغات ومنها الانكليزية
 اعتماد خطة الاختبار في مرحلة التمهيدي  بالنسبة لروضة الفرح للدخول في المدرسة وتشمل اللغة العربية الرياضيات  واللغة الانكليزية والعلوم والحاسوب والثقافة العامة
 تم تحفيز التلاميذ على المثابرة  والمنافسة  علميا من خلال الاختيار الشهري للطالب المثالي وذلك من خلال  الدوام المنتظم والتحضير اليومي والخط الجيد والسلوك
 تم تحفيز الطلاب على مساعدة الاخر والتعاون معه وكذلك النظافة الشخصية و العامة  من خلال اختيار الطالب المحبوب.
 وكان من ثمار هذه الخطة تمتع المدرسة  بسمعة مميزة تفوق مثيلاتها من المدارس الابتدائية الامر الذي ادى الى زيادة  الطلب على الالتحاق بالمدرسة
 ان ادارة المدرسة تبذل الجهود الكبيرة في  توفير كل مايحتاجه التلميذ من وسائل ايضاح وايضا في توفير عنصري الامان  والسلامة وكذلك النظافة لتلاميذنا الاعزاء.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2018)

*اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان يناقش مؤتمر القاهرة الثاني للدراسات السريانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 نظم اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان، مساء  يوم الثلاثاء المصادف 24 نيسان 2018 ، في المركز الأكاديمي الاجتماعي في  عنكاوا، جلسة نقاشية خاصة بعقد المؤتمر الدولي الثاني للدراسات الآرامية و  السريانية في مصر، التي تنظمه كلية الاداب / قسم اللغات الشرقية وآدابها /  جامعة القاهرة، والمزمع عقده في نيسان 2019.
 في بداية الجلسة  اكد الاديب روند بولص  رئيس الاتحاد ، بأن جامعة القاهرة قسم اللغات الشرقية وجهت دعوة الى اتحاد  الادباء والكتاب السريان للمشاركة في المؤتمر و التعاون معها في سبيل  التعريف بالمؤتمر و حث الباحثين والاكاديميين للمشاركة بالمؤتمر والتعريف  به، علما ان المؤتمر الدولي الاول للدراسات السريانية والارامية، اقيم في  جامعة القاهرة في آذار 2014 ، وصدر عن المؤتمر مجلد يتضمن بحوث المشاركين  اضافة الى توصيات هامة لخدمة الثقافة و التراث واللغة السريانية.
 و حضر الجلسة النقاشية عدد من المهتمين  بالشأن الثقافي السرياني، اذ أبدوا ملاحظاتهم و اقتراحاتهم لتطوير المؤتمر،  واكد رئيس الاتحاد التواصل مع رئيس المؤتمر و رفع المقترحات و الملاحظات  له بما يفيد خدمة المؤتمر و أدائه.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2018)

*زيارة المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية إلى مركز توثيق المخطوطات الشرقية الرقمي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في إطار سعيها الدؤوب إلى التواصل مع جميع  المؤسسات والمراكز الثقافية في ناحية عنكاوا زار المدير العام للثقافة  والفنون السريانية الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل والوفد المرافق له مركز توثيق  المخطوطات الشرقية الرقمي ( CNMO ). وكان باستقبال الوفد الأب نجيب  الدومنيكي مدير المرکز والعاملين فيه.
 نقاشات مستفيضة شهدتها الزيارة وفي محاور  متعددة كان أبرزها التطرق إلى دور الثقافة في تقدم الشعوب والدور المهم  الذي تلعبه في إبراز إمكانيات وخبرات أبنائها على مر السنين.
 وأشار المدير العام الدكتور روبين بيت  شموئيل إلى الجهد الكبير المبذول من قبل مركز توثيق  المخطوطات الشرقية في  صون وحفظ هذه الإرث الكبير في هذه المرحلة الحساسة والصعبة التي يمر بها  أبناء شعبنا بعد الهجمات التي تعرضوا لها من جانب وألازمات الاقتصادية التي  عصفت بكل ما يتعلق بالثقافة والفنون من جانب أخر.
 من جانبه ثمن الأب نجيب الدومنيكي ما  تقدمه المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون مبدياً استعداده للتعاون الدائم  للعلاقات الوثيقة التي تربط المديرية بالمركز نظراً لتقارب بعض الرؤى في  مجال صون وحفظ التراث والكتب الثمينة والنادرة تاريخياً مع عمل بعض الدوائر  المنضوية تحت عمل المديرية العامة.
 واطلع وفد المديرية العامة للثقافة  والفنون السريانية على عمل المركز في جولة ميدانية برفقة الأب نجيب الذي  قدم شرحا وافيا لأقسام المركز وطبيعة العمل والمراحل التي تتم فيها عملية  التوثيق .
 وبعد التقاط الصور التذكارية شكر الأب  نجيب الدومنيكي بأسم المركز الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل على هذه الزيارة الذي  بدوره قدم  أطروحته ومجموعة من مؤلفاته إلى الأب نجيب مع عبارات الود و  الثناء للعاملين كافة معبرا عن سروره لتواجد هذه الطاقات المعطاة في هذا  المجال.

 وكان برفقة المدير العام في هذه الزيارة كلُ من السيدة  فيحاء شمعون مدير المكتبة السريانية والسيد ديفيد نظير مدير متحف التراث  السرياني والسيد أيهم امجد مسؤول قسم الإعلام في المديرية وعدد من موظفي  المديرية العامة.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2018)

*وصول قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا الى الهند*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/

 في منتصف ليلة الاربعاء 25/4/2018، وصل  قداسة أبينا البطريرك، مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريرك كنيسة المشرق  الآشورية في العالم الى ولاية كيرلا في الهند، يرافقه كل من نيافة الأسقف  مار نرساي بنيامين، أسقف الكنيسة على ايران، ونيافة الاسقف مار أبرس يوخنا،  المعاون البطريركي وأسقف الكنيسة على أربيل.
 وكان في استقبالهم في صالة المطار، غبطة  المطران مار أبرم موكان، الوكيل البطريركي للكنيسة على ابرشيتي الهند  والامارات، ونيافة الاسقف مار أوكن قرياقوس، ونيافة الآسقف مار يوحنان  يوسف، أسقفي الكنيسة في الهند، وجمع غفير من اكليروس الكنيسة والمؤمنين في  أبرشية الهند.
 وعند الساعة التاسعة والنصف صباحاً بتوقيت  ولاية كيرلا، سوف يستقبل قداسته وفي مقر مطرانية الكنيسة في الولاية،  السيد رئيس وزراء ولاية كيرالا، بينارايي فيجايان ومن ثم  وعند الساعة  الحادية عشر صباحاً سوف يزور كاتدرائية القديسة مريم العذراء لاستقبال  المؤمنين فيها.














































​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2018)

*هيئة مساعدة الكنيسة المتألمة تنشر تقريرا بشأن عودة النازحين المسيحيين إلى سهل نينوى*







​ عشتارتيفي كوم- اذاعة الفاتيكان/

 نشرت هيئة مساعدة الكنيسة المتألمة بياناً  سلطت فيه الضوء على عمليات إعادة الإعمار الجارية حاليا في سهل نينوى  بشمال العراق لافتة إلى أنها تواصل خطة مارشال التي أطلقتها من أجل مد يد  المساعدة إلى المسيحيين في هذا البلد العربي الذي عانى الأمرين بسبب الحروب  والعنف والإرهاب. وتحدثت الهيئة الكاثوليكية عن الإنجازات التي تحققت بعد  مرور سنة تقريبا على افتتاح أولى ورش البناء في قرى كرمليس وبرطله وقره قوش  في الثامن من أيار مايو من العام 2017. وأشار التقرير إلى أن ثمانية آلاف  ومائتين وثلاث عشرة أسرة نازحة عادت إلى سهل نينوى لغاية الخامس والعشرين  من آذار مارس الماضي، ويشكّل العائدون نسبة اثنين وأربعين بالمائة من حوالي  تسعة عشر ألف شخص أُجبروا على النزوح عن ديارهم نتيجة غزو تنظيم الدولة  الإسلامية للمنطقة في شهر آب أغسطس من العام 2014.
 ولفت التقرير أيضا إلى أن المنازل الخاصة  التي دمرها الجهاديون خلال سنتين تخطت ثلاثة عشر ألف منزل، من بينها ألف  ومائتان وأربعة وثلاثون بيتاً دُمروا تدميراً تاماً. هذا وتُشرف على تنسيق  عمليات إعادة الإعمار لجنة خاصة تم إنشاؤها في السابع والعشرين من آذار  مارس 2017 من قبل ثلاث كنائس في العراق هي الكنيسة الكلدانية والسريانية  الكاثوليكية والسريانية الأرثوذكسية، بالتعاون مع هيئة مساعدة الكنيسة  المتأملة. ويقول أحد أعضاء هذه اللجنة وهو الكاهن سالا بوداغ، النائب العام  على أبرشية القوش الكلدانية، إن المسيحيين هم أول من عادوا إلى تلك القرى،  وقد تمكن هؤلاء – بفضل مساعدة الكنيسة والمنظمات التابعة لها – من إعادة  بناء منازلهم المهدمة في المنطقة.
 وأكد الكاهن العراقي أن الوضع لا يخلو من  الصعوبات والمشاكل، مشيرا إلى أن التوترات القائمة بين إقليم كردستان  العراق والحكومة المركزية في بغداد حملت تأثيراً على الوضع الأمني  والاقتصادي في المنطقة، كما أن الطريق التي تربط مدينة الموصل بسهل نينوى  ما تزال مقطوعة، ما يمنع المسيحيين المقيمين في هذا السهل من بلوغ الموصل –  ثاني أكبر مدينة عراقية – بحثا عن فرص العمل.
 وتطرق تقرير مساعدة الكنيسة المتألمة إلى  القلق والمخاوف المرتبطة بالانتخابات التشريعية المقبلة، والمزمع إجراؤها  في الثاني عشر من أيار مايو المقبل، وقد عبرت بعض الجهات الكنسية عن  مخاوفها حيال اندلاع موجة جديدة من أعمال العنف والاضطرابات. وأشار التقرير  إلى أنه منذ بداية غزو داعش للمنطقة في حزيران يونيو من العام 2014، قامت  هيئة مساعدة الكنيسة المتألمة بتمويل عدد من المشاريع والبرامج الطارئة على  الصعيد الإنساني في العراق، وقد بلغت كلفتها أكثر من سبعة وثلاثين مليون  وسبعمائة ألف يورو، مع العلم أن هذه الهيئة الكاثوليكية تحتل الصدارة في  سهل نينوى من حيث حجم المساعدات. وتقول مصادر كنسية محلية إن هيئة مساعدة  الكنيسة المتألمة لم توفر جهدا في مساعدة المسيحيين كما أن دعمها يشكل مصدر  تشجيع لهذه الجماعات وسيساهم إلى حد كبير في جعل سهل نينوى مسيحيا مجددا.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بالقداس بمناسبة عيد مار كوركيس في بغداد الجديدة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ترأس مساء الثلاثاء 24 نيسان 2018 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو  القداس الاحتفالي في كنيسة مار  كوركيس – بغداد الجديدة، بمناسبة عيد شفيعها. عاونه سيادة المطران المعاون  مار باسيليوس يلدو والأب ميسر بهنام راعي الكنيسة ولفيف من كهنة بغداد وحضر  مراسيم القداس والاحتفال معالي وزيرة الاسكان والاعمار الدكتورة آن نافع  والاخوات الراهبات وجمع غفير من المؤمنين.
  وفي كلمته: طلب غبطته من المؤمنين الصلاة  من اجل قداسة البابا فرنسيس بمناسبة عيد شفيعه (خورخي) يعني كوركيس وأيضا  بمناسبة  مرور خمسة أعوام على حبريته. فلنشكر الله على كل النعم التي  يغدقها على الكنيسة والعالم من خلاله.
  اما عن  القديس مار كوركيس  فدعا  غبطته  المؤمنين  الى التأمل برموز حياته، وهي رموز رؤيوية غنية المعاني تحمل  رسالة رجاء للمسيحيين في  ظروفهم الصعبة. الفارس كوركيس والحصان الأبيض  والتنين والفتاة – العروس…  الفارس الشهيد (يرمز الى المسيح المخلص)،  والحصان الأبيض (يرمز الى القوة والنصر)، والتنين المندحر الى الشر (داعش  والإرهاب في زماننا)، والفتاة – العروس الى  الكنيسة المضطهدة، أي القطيع  الصغير الخائف والقلق مثلنا. 
  هذا العيد  يذكرنا بالشهيد مار  كوركيس  مثال التضحية بالذات من اجل خلاص القطيع الصغير… ويشرق علينا نور  وسط  ظلمة ظروفنا ويشجعنا على تعلقنا بإيماننا وارضنا وتجديد رجائنا  وثقتنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أبريل 2018)

*معرض رسوم الأطفال والأعمال اليدوية في متحف التراث السرياني*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 ضمن نشاطات المديرية العامة للثقافة  والفنون السريانية، وبالتعاون مع مركز شباب عنكاوا، وبدعم منظمة الأمم  المتحدة للطفولة (اليونيسيف)، أقيم معرض للرسم والاعمال اليدوية، وذلك صباح  يوم الثلاثاء ٢٤ نيسان 2018، وعلى قاعة متحف التراث السرياني بعنكاوا.

  وافتتح المعرض الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل،  مدير عام الثقافة والفنون السريانية، والسيدة كلوريا كابيريا، رئيسة فريق  حماية الطفل في منظمة اليونيسيف (UNICEF). وحضر حفل الافتتاح موظفو  المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية والدوائر التابعة لها، وحشد من  موظفي مركز شباب عنكاوا، وعدد من طالبات مدرسة يزداندوخت الابتدائية  المشاركين في المعرض تتقدمهم مديرة المدرسة السيدة زهيرة، بالإضافة إلى  محبي فن الرسم والأعمال اليدوية والمتابعين للحركة الفنية في أربيل، فضلا  عن بعض وسائل الإعلام والقنوات الفضائية.

 وجسّدت الرسومات والأعمال اليدوية  المشاركة في المعرض، تطلعات ومساهمات فنية واعدة ومتنوعة،  تعبر عن واقع  الحياة المفعم بالأمل، حيث قامت كل طالبة بشرح بسيط للوحاتها التي حازت  بدورها على اهتمام الحضور واعجابهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أبريل 2018)

*النائب رائد اسحق: فتح مكتب لتعويض المتضررين في الحمدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/  
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق

 حصلت الموافقة على فتح مكتب للجنة الفرعية لتعويض المتضررين في الحمدانية.
 أفاد ذلك النائب رائد اسحق وأضاف أن أمرا  قد صدر من مؤسسة الشهداء بفتح مكتب للجنة الفرعية لتعويض المتضررين جراء  العمليات الحربية والاخطاء العسكرية والعمليات الارهابية في قضاء  الحمدانية.
 واردف قائلا ان المكتب سيكون تابعا للجنة الفرعية لتعويض المتضررين في محافظة نينوى.
 وكانت قد حصلت الموافقة في وقت سابق من  الشهر الماضي بفتح مكاتب اخرى للجنة تعويض المتضررين التابعة ايضا للجنة  الفرعية في محافظة نينوى في كل من برطلة وتلكيف وبعشيقة.   
 يذكر ان النائب رائد اسحق كان قد طالب في  زياراته المتعددة الى اللجنة الرئيسية لتعويض المتضررين في بغداد والفرعية  في نينوى بفتح مكاتب للجنة في سهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني في المؤتمر  الثالث للمنتدى المسيحي العالمي: "الكنيسة الحقيقية والوفية لربّها  ومخلّصها هي كنيسةٌ مضطهَدَةٌ"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 قداسة سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام  الثاني يلقي كلمةً بعنوان: "إتّباع المسيح في التمييز والاضطهاد والشهادة:  ماذا يعني ذلك للكنيسة جمعاء اليوم"، وذلك في جلسة المناقشة "مواجهة  التحدّيات سويةً بمحبة متبادلة" ضمن المؤتمر الثالث للمنتدى المسيحي  العالمي في بوغوتا بكولومبيا.
 وفي كلمته، اعتبر قداسته أنّ مطرانَي حلب  "لم يؤذيا أحدًا؛ بل كانا كتلميذَين للمسيح، مدعوَّين لرعاية خرافه،  متفانيَين ومكرَّسَين بالكامل لرسالتهما، وقد تخطّى اهتمامهما وتعاطفهما  رعيّتَهما المباشرة، ليشمل المجتمع ككلّ بصرف النظر عن انتمائه الديني،  ممّا أكسبهما محبّة واحترام المجتمع الحلبي بأكمله". وأضاف قداسته أنّه على  الرغم من التأثير السلبي لخطف المطرانَين على المسيحيين في حلب، "فإنّه  وبعد خمسة أعوام على خطفهما، لا تزال الجماعة المسيحية في حلب – ولئن تضاءل  عديدها – متمسّكةً بالإيمان بالمسيح". ثمّ دعا قداسته الحاضرين لمشاهدة  فيديو قصير عن المطرانَين.
 بعدها انتقل قداسته للحديث عن الكنيسة  المضطهَدة بسبب إيمانها، فقال: "جئتكم من الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية  وهي كنيسة واجهت صعوباتٍ كثيرةً وإباداتٍ على مرّ العصور؛ فمنذ حوالي الـ  100 عام، ارتُكبَت إبادة جماعية رهيبة من قبل الإمبراطورية العثمانية هدفت  إلى القضاء على التواجد المسيحي في مهده وأرضه الأم […]. واليوم، ما زلنا  نعاني من الاضطهاد على أيدي الجماعات الإرهابية." وأضاف: "يدفعني هذا  التاريخ من الاضطهاد والشهادة، كلّما أفكّر بعلامات الكنيسة الواحدة  الجامعة المقدّسة الرسولية، بأن أضيف فورًا أنّها مضطَهَدة. فإنّ الكنيسة  الحقيقية الوفية لربّها ومخلّصها هي كنيسة مضطهَدَة".
 ثمّ تحدّث قداسته عن معاناة المسيحيين في  الشرق الأوسط، وخاصّةً في العراق وسورية، وعن الزيارات العديدة التي قام  بها للمضطَهَدين، منذ تولّيه السدّة البطريركية عام 2014، من أجل الوقوف  إلى جانبهم والتخفيف من معاناتهم. وأدان قداسته "الحالة المتدنية التي وصل  إليها عالمنا" مشيرًا إلى العدوان الثلاثي الذي قامت به كلّ من الولايات  المتّحدة الأمريكية وبريطانيا وفرنسا ضدّ سورية.
 ثمّ لفت قداسته إلى "مسألة حسّاسة تؤثّر  بنا، وهي أنّ بعض الكنائس الشقيقة تستغلّ الأوضاع الأليمة في سورية والعراق  فتقوم باقتناص المؤمنين بطرق ملتوية."
 واعتبر قداسته أنّ ما يعانيه المسيحيّون والأقليّات الأخرى في الشرق الأوسط وفي مختلف أنحاء العالم ليس سوى "تطهير ديني وإثني."
 وختم قداسته بالقول: "سنستمرّ بأن نكون  نورًا للعالم، ننشر المعرفة حيث الجهل، والمحبّة حيث البغض؛ هذه هي  رسالتنا، وهذا ما دُعينا إليه."
 خلال الجلسة، رفع المشاركون الصلاة  لمناسبة الذكرى الخامسة على اختطاف مطرانَي حلب بولس يازجي، ومار غريغوريوس  يوحنا إبراهيم الذي كان عضوًا فعّالاً في المنتدى.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2018)

*قساوسة الفاتيكان ينظمون مبادرة لدعم مسيحيي العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - كنوز ميديا /
 باشر مجموعة من قساوسة الفاتيكان بتنظيم  فعالية ينوون من خلالها القيام بالركض في ماراثون واحد، قاطعين مساحة  ايطاليا بالكامل، في حملة لجمع التبرعات لصالح مسيحيي العراق.
 وبينت صحيفة كروكس ناو “Crux now” الدينية  والتي ترجمت تقريرها ، ان المشاركين بالماراثون سيقطعون مسافة 150 ميل  بشكل تناوب عبر ايطاليا، من الحدود والى الحدود، حيث يعتزمون رفع مستوى  الوعي بمعاناة العراقيين بشكل عام والمسيحيين بشكل خاص بسبب الدمار الذي  خلفته عصابات داعش الارهابية، لجمع تبرعات اكبر.
 يشار الى ان الصحيفة اتهمت تركيا باستخدام  “جيوش بالنيابة” منها عصابات داعش الارهابية، للقضاء على الاقليات الدينية  والعرقية على حدودها في داخل العراق وسوريا، ولاهداف سياسية، حيث اشارت  بشكل غير مباشر الى ان الماراثون سيهدف الى زيادة الوعي بدور بعض الدول في  الصراع الاقليمي.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يهدي كتابه الجديد الى الشباب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 صدر في 28 نيسان 2018 كتاباً جديداً لغبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى، بعنوان “في غمار  الروحانية المسيحية“. تضمن مقالات عن الإصغاء لصوت الله، والعودة الى  الأعماق، وإختيار الطريق الأوحد، الذي هو المحبة، وكيفية استقاء الدروس  والعِبَر من قصص الإنجيل. كما كانت لغبطته وقفة خاصة عن المرأة في  المسيحية.
 وفيما يلي نص الإهداء:
 “الى الشباب، ليجتمعوا حول واحة الروح  هذه، أثناء اجتيازهم وسط صحراء العالم، فيغرفوا منها ما يروي عطشهم  ليواصلوا المسيرة نَحو الينبوع الذي لا ينضب”.
 عُنيتْ بتنظيم مقالات الكتاب د. إخلاص عابد جرجيس، أمينة سر البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يترأس الرسامة الكهنوتية للشماس غسان بوتاني*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ترأس غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو  مساء الخميس 26 نيسان 2017 القداس الإلهي في كاتدرائية مار  يوسف، بغداد – الكرادة، وسام خلاله الشماس غسان داؤد منصور البوتاني كاهناً  جديداً لابرشية بغداد.
 اشترك بالرسامة سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي  ولفيف من كهنة بغداد وحضرها السادة  الاساقفة: جان سليمان، افرام يوسف عبا وافاك اسادوريان وسكرتير السفارة  البابوية والاخوات الراهبات، كما حضر السيد رعد كجه جي، رئيس ديوان  الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية والنائب يونادم كنا  وسعادة السفير الكرواتي ومعه الوزير المفوض وجمع غفير من المؤمنين واهالي  المرتسم.
 في عظته قال غبطة البطريرك:  هذه الرسامة  في بغداد وبعد 3 أسابيع  رسامة أربعة اخرين في أربيل هي رسالة رجاء للكنيسة  الكلدانية. وشجع  غبطته الكاهن الجديد على ان تكون محبته للمسيح والكنيسة  أكثر من محبته لنفسه.  ودعاه  الى الابتعاد عن المصلحة الذاتية  والعائلية،  والانتباه من الوقوع في فخ السلطة والمال ليهتم كلياً بخدمة  الرب والناس خصوصاً في هذه الظروف الصعبة والقاسية. الكاهن الجديد متزوج  وله طفلتان ويعرف معنى المسؤولية والابوة. وفي الختام شدّد غبطته على موضوع  الاصغاء الى الناس والوقوف الى جانبهم، وهذا  الامر يتطلب قسطاً كبيراً من  التواضع وحكمة التمييز وعيش ما يصلّيه ويكرز به بعمق  وفرح ليصبح لرعيته شاهداً للربّ.
 وفي الختام ذكر غبطته  انه تلقى  اتصالا  يوم الثلاثاء 24 نيسان من نيافة الكردينال ساندري رئيس مجمع  الكنائس الشرقية بان البابا فرنسيس سوف يدعو كافة البطاركة الشرقيين  الكاثوليك والارثوذكس  في السابع من شهر تموز 2018 في مدينة باري بجنوب شرق  ايطاليا، الى قمة من أجل السلام في الشرق الأوسط، وجاء هذا بناء على طلب  الأساقفة الكلدان اثناء الزيارة القانونية له في الخامس من شهر شباط  الماضي.
  وهذه نبذة مختصرة عن الكاهن الجديد:
 من مواليد بغداد 1973، متزوج من السيدة  منيرة بولس وله طفلتان (آن وغزل)، حاصل على دبلوم فني – كهرباء 1994، خدم  في كنيسة مار كوركيس في الغدير ودخل الرهبنة الانطونية الهرمزدية الكلدانية  من 1999 – 2001، ثم عمل سكرتيرا في السفارة الكرواتية في بغداد وحاليا  استاذ في مركز الدراسات المشرقية.
 الف مبروك للكاهن الجديد وللكنيسة الكلدانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2018)

* جمعية اتحاد الشباب السرياني تنظم يوماً ترفهياً ودينياً للاطفال*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 نظمت جمعية اتحاد الشباب السرياني التابعة  لحزب الاتحاد السرياني العالمي بالتعاون مع منظمة الصليب السرياني ومنظمة  شاي فوند يوماً ترفيهياً ودينياً لحوالي 150 طفل من ابناء شعبنا من لبنان  والعراق وسوريا حيث قاموا بزيارات لكنائس واديرة جبل لبنان واستكشاف  المعالم الدينية التاريخية والعاب ثقافية رياضية ثم زيارة الى مقر بطريركية  السريان الارثوذكس في منطقة العطشانة بكفيا حيث التقوا راهبات مار يعقوب  البرادعي واطلعوا على اوضاع المسنين في دير العجزة ونهايةً تناول الجميع  طعام الغداء في المقر البطريركي.
 ويندرج هذا النشاط ضمن النشاطات  الاجتماعية والثقافية التي تقوم بها الجمعية بالتعاون مع منظمات عديدة لدعم  ومساندة ابناء شعبنا وخاصة المهجرين منهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مايو 2018)

*المدير العام للمركز الكاثوليكي للدراسات والإعلام الأب بدر: أعداد المسيحيين المشرقيين المتناقصة لا تؤثر على اسهاماتهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 قال المدير العام للمركز الكاثوليكي  للدراسات والإعلام الأب رفعت بدر إن العرب المسيحيين هم جزء أصيل وأصلي من  مجتمعاتهم العربية، وأنهّم أسهموا على مدار تاريخهم بتنمية المجتمعات من  النواحي الثقافية والفكرية والسياسية.
 وأضاف في محاضرة ألقاها في الجمعية  الأردنية للعلوم والثقافة في عمّان، بأنّ التاريخ العربي المسيحي هو تاريخ  طويل، نشأ مع نشأة الديانة المسيحية حيث تواجد العرب من بين الشعوب الأولى  التي نشرت البشارة في أقاصي الأرض، ابتداءً من يوم العنصرة في القدس.
 وفي المحاضرة التي اتخذت عنوان: "العرب  المسيحيون، بين تضاؤل الأرقام وتفاؤل الحضور"، تحدّث الأب بدر عن التاريخ  العربي المسيحي قبل الإسلام وبعده، مبينًّا أنّ المسيحين قد تفاعلوا على  الدوام مع مجتمعاتهم، وبنوا جسورًا متينة من التواصل والتعاون، وأنّ مجيء  الإسلام لم يمنعهم من مواصلة مشوار الإبداع والتقدّم، وبالأخص في خدمتهم  الفكرية والثقافية.
 وبعدما تحدّث عن الاثار المسيحية في الدول  العربية، خاصًا بالحديث الاردن وفلسطين، تحدّث عن "التراث العربي المسيحي"  الذي اكتشفه العالم الألماني المستشرق جورج غراف، وعمل كثير من العلماء  العرب على إبرازه، ومنهم الأب سمير خليل اليسوعي، وبيّن أنّ هذا التراث أو  الأدب قد ازدهر بين القرنين الثامن والرابع عشر، وهو بحاجة إلى المزيد من  الجهود لتحقيقه ونشره ودراسته، وتعميمه على الجامعات العربية.
 وحول الأعداد المتناقصة للعرب المسيحيين،  بيّن الأب بدر أن الإحصائيات تقول بانحسار نسبة التواجد المسيحي العربي في  عدد من الدول العربية، وذلك بحسب موجات الهجرة إلى الغرب، وكذلك بسبب  التهجير الذي طال العديد منهم بسبب التعصب والانغلاق والحركات الإرهابية،  وبالأخص في السنوات الماضية. وأردف يقول إنّ تضاؤل الأرقام لا يؤثر على  التفاؤل بأن يكمل العرب المسيحيون حضورهم وتأثيرهم الإيجابي وتفاعلهم مع  ومن أجل مجتمعاتهم رغم ما يعترضهم ويعكر من مجتمعاتهم من جهل وإرهاب.
 وختم الأب رفعت بدر محاضرته بالتركيز على  "الحالة الأردنية المميّزة من العيش المشترك"، حيث قال إنّ الأردن هو دولة  نموذجية صدّرت العديد من المبادرات العالمية، وشكلت على الدوام مثالاً  يُحتذى في الأقطار العربية ودول العالم، وقال إنّ ذلك يعود إلى القيادة  الهاشمية الحكيمة التي عاملت السكان على الدوام بالتساوي، مشيدًا بالجهود  الحثيثة التي يقوم بها جلالة الملك عبدالله الثاني للحفاظ على الهوية  العربية المسيحية في البلدان العربية، وبالأخص في مدينة القدس الشريف،  بصفته الوصي الشرعي التاريخي على المقدّسات الإسلامية والمسيحية فيها. كما  أشاد بالذهنية الأردنية الواعية لواجب التصدّي لكل ما من شأنه أن يمزّق  النسيج الاجتماعي والوحدة الوطنية التي هي أغلى ما نملك.
 وكانت الدكتورة غيداء أبو رمان قد قدّمت  للمحاضرة، بحضور نائب المدير العام للجمعية الأردنية للثقافة والعلوم  الدكتور سليمان البدور، وقالت: ليست المسيحية العربية شأنًا طائفيًا تعنى  المسيحي دون المسلم، بل هي رسالة تاريخية وثروة روحية لمن انتمى إلى الفضاء  الحضارى العربي. وأكثر مما يبرهن على ذلك هو أنه منذ "الفتوحات"  الإسلامية، أصبح المسيحيون متأثرين بقيم العرب وعاداتهم، بل وباتوا جزءا لا  يتجزأ من الحضارة الإسلامية وصل لحد أن تكون اللغة العربية هى أداة  التعبير الأساسية، بل اللغة الأم للمسيحيين العرب". وجرى في نهاية المحاضرة  نقاش عام حول الدور الأساسي للعرب المسيحيين بالتشارك مع إخوتهم في  الحضارة والمصير والتاريخ.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مايو 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يفتتح الشهر المريمي بصلاة المسبحة والقداس في كنيسة سلطانة الوردية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
  إفتتح غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الشهر المريمي، شهر أيار 2018 بصلاة مسبحة الوردية وقداس  إحتفالي في كنيسة سلطانة الوردية بالكرادة – بغداد، عاونه فيه سيادة  المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو وكاهن الرعية الاب مارتن بني والاب فراس كمال  وبحضور الاخوات الراهبات وجمهور غفير من المصلين.
 وفي عظته قال غبطته: يبدأ اليوم الشهر  المريمي … هذا الشهر  المكرًس لإكرام اُمنا مريم وتلاوة ورديتها. هذا  الشهر يتيح لنا الفرصة لنركز على التأمل بروحانية مريم حتى نعيشها في  تفاصيل حياتنا الفردية والعائلية والكنسية …  وما روحانية مريم الا  روحانية المسيح، روحانية الانجيل: “مهما قال لكم فافعلوه” (يوحنا  2/6). مريم ليست كما  توصف أحياناً كثيرة بالقديسة الصامتة، بل هي القديسة  الفاعلة ولكن من دون الاعلام … مريم تصغي الى كلمة الله وتجسّدها “كانت  تحفظ هذه الأشياء في قلبها وتتأمل بها” (لوقا2/51). هذه الصورة تتكلم بكل  رمزيتها  عن حياة –مريم – تتفتح شيئا فشيئا وتنمو وترتقي.
 مريم تعلن الخبر السار.. فهي تُبشّر حين  تسرع الى زيارة نسيبتها اليصابات.. وهي تُبشّر أيضاً حين ترافق  ابنها في  جولاته التبشيرية : “وانحدر بعد ذلك الى كفرناحوم ومعه امه..  فأقاموا فيها بضعة أيام” (يوحنا 2/12). مريم تجسّد خدمة المحبة…  تخدم  المحتاج والفقير وتشعر باحتياجات الناس، كما في عرس قانا (يوحنا  2/1-12). كما ان مريم تعلمنا  كيف  ننتظر بصبر وثقة … لا ننسى ان السنة  الطقسية تبدأ بالبشارة – سوبارا (الانتظار)… هذا الانتظار ليس فراغاً، بل  انتظار برجاء وفرح وهو جزء من شخصيتنا المسيحية… الانتظار المفعم بالأمل  الذي يقودنا الى الانفتاح والنضوج ويوجه حياتنا نحو الله. ولا يمكن لظروف  الحياة مهما كانت قاسية ان تؤثر على ثباتنا وتقدمنا.
 يقيناً سنعيش بسلام وسعادة لو جسدنا روحانية اُمنا مريم في تفاصيل حياتنا اليومية.
 هذه فرصة لنكرّس بلدنا وكنيستنا لقلب مريم  الطاهر لكي يحلَّ في أرضنا السلام والاستقرار وتغمر قلوبنا المحبة، التي  هي مفتاح كل المشاكل. لذا أدعو الجميع للاتحاد معنا بالصلاة طوال هذا  الشهر المبارك من أجل بلدنا حتى يخرج من كل ازماته ويستعيد عافيته. فنحن  بحاجة الى نظرها الوالدي في هذه الظروف الصعبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 مايو 2018)

*وحدة الدراسة السريانية في دهوك تقيم معرضا للخط والرسم السرياني*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد

 تحت شعار ( ابداعنا يكسر محنة نزوحنا )  وبرعاية وتوجيه المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية، اقامت وحدة الدراسة  السريانية في ممثلية التربية المركزية في دهوك معرضها السنوي الاول ( للخط   والرسم ) وذلك على قاعة مدرسة تلكيف الاهلية يوم الخميس المصادف 19 نيسان  2018 .
 شهد الحفل القاء كلمة من قبل الاستاذ  فيانكي خوشابا مسؤول وحدة الدراسة السريانية في الممثلية، شكر فيها الحضور  والمدارس المشاركة وادارة مدرسة تلكيف الاهلية كما اكد على الدور المهم في  اقامة المعارض الفنية والتي تساهم في تطوير قدرات الطلبة وفي حبهم للغتهم  السريانية.
 كما وتخلل الحفل ايضا القاء الاناشيد  باللغتين العربية والسريانية، كذلك تم تقديم مشاهد فنية وتمثيلية، وفي ختام  الحفل تم توزيع الهدايا والجوائز للمشاركين في المعرض .


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يترأس مراسيم الجناز للأخت هياسنت بتو هرمز*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو صباح الجمعة 4 آيار 2018  مراسيم صلاة الجناز للأخت هياسنت  بتو هرمز من رهبانية بنات مريم الكلدانيات التي انتقلت الى رحمة الله ليلة  الخميس 3 آيار 2018 في دير راهبات الكلدان في بغداد.
 وفي كلمته قال غبطة البطريرك: اليوم نتعلم  من هذه الراهبة عيش قيم الحياة الرهبانية: التفاني في الخدمة بفرح وتواضع  والصلاة المستمرة التي تُنمي العلاقة مع الله ومع من نشاركهم العيش. طلب  غبطته الصلاة من أجل شقيقها الكاهن الراحل يعقوب النجار. وعزّى ابنة  شقيقتها ماسير جان التي تنتمي الى نفس الرهبانية ومن خلالها جميع أفراد  عائلتها ومحبيها، طالباً لها الراحة الابدية في ملكوت السماء.
 وحضر المراسيم سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس  يلدو، المعاون البطريركي، وعدد من الاباء الكهنة وعدد من الاكليريكيين  والاخوات الراهبات وحشد من المؤمنين.
 ثم قدمت الرئيسة العامة، الاخت مريم يلدا  كلمة بالمناسبة تضمنت نبذة عن حياة الراهبة هياسنت وعن خدمتها لأكثر من 60  سنة في الدير فيما يلي نصها:
 غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس رافائيل الأول ساكو الكلي الطوبى
 سيادة الحبر الجليل المطران باسيليوس يلدو السامي الإحترام
 آباءنا الكهنة الأفاضل
 الإخوة الإكليريكيين
 أخواتي الراهبات الفاضلات
 الحضور الكريم
 ودّعت رهبانيتُنا اليومَ الجمعة 4/آيار/  2018، بكلِّ حزنٍ وأسى أختَنا الراهبة الفاضلة هياسنت بتو هرمز بعد أن  أمضتْ حوالي ثلاثةً وستينَ عاماً، مكرِّسةً ذاتَها لله في رَهبانية بنات  مريم الكلدانيات.
 وُلِدَتْ سعيدة (وردية) في دهوك بتاريخ 16 أيلول 1937.
 انتمت الإبنة سعيدة إلى رهبانية بنات مريم الكلدانيات في بغداد، وقُبِلَت في الطلب بتاريخ 8 أيلول 1955
 لَبِسَت ثوبَ الإبتداء الرهباني في 14 أيلول 1956 ودُعِيَت باسم الأخت هياسنت.
 جاهَرَتْ بنذورِها الرُهبانية الاولى في 16 أيلول 1958.
 تعيَّنَت للعمل في رسالةِ البصرة بتاريخ 22 أيلول 1958 ولمدةِ ثلاثِ سنوات.
 تَعَينَّتْ في الديرِ الأم في بغداد للإهتمام بأعمالِ الديرِ الداخلية والخارجية بتاريخ 12 آب 1961.
 جاهرتْ بنذورها المؤبدة في 14 أيلول 1964.
 تعينت معلمة في مدرسةِ مريمَ العذراء في بغداد في 11 آب 1969 لمدةِ سنةٍ واحدة.
 تعينت معلمة في مدرسةِ نجمةِ الصبح في بغداد في 26 آب 1970 ولمدةِ ثلاثِ سنوات
 تعينت معلمة في مدرسة مار يوحنا الحبيب  الأهلية في 21 آب 1973 وبقيت فيها موظفة بعدَ تأميمِ المدرسة حتى عام 1988  حيث تقاعدتْ من العملِ فيها.
 بقيتْ تخدمُ في الديرِ الأم بعدَ تقاعدِها  في كلِّ أنواعِ الخدماتِ البيتيةِ دونَ كللْ، رَغمَ معاناتِها من مرضٍ  جِلديٍّ (الصدفية) منذ حوالي 20 سنة، ولكنه اشتَدَّ عليها كثيراً قبلَ  حوالي عام وجَعَلَها طريحةَ الفراش دونَ حراكٍ البتة وتقرّحّ كل جسمِها،  فكانتِ الأخوات يقدمنَ لها كلَّ ما تحتاجُهُ من خدماتٍ بكلِّ محبةٍ وسخاء.
 غادرتِ الأخت هياسنت هذه الحياةَ الدنيا إلى الأخدارِ السماوية في الثامنةِ من مساءِ يومِ أمس الخميس 3/5/ 2018.
 قرّرتِ الأخت هياسنت منذُ صِغَرِها أنْ  تترُكَ العالمَ وملذاتِهِ، باحِثةً عن الضروريِّ الأوحدِ لحياتِها وهي في  سنِّ الثامنةَ عشرةَ من عمرِها. خلال حياتِها الرُهبانية، الكل يشهدُ لها  بأنَّها كانت إنسانةً مُصَلّيةً، تقضي أوقاتاً كثيرةً في صلاةٍ شخصيةٍ  أمامَ القربانِ المقدس، هذا بالإضافةِ إلى صلواتِها القانونية مع أخواتِها.
 كانتِ الأخت هياسنت تُحِبُّ رَهبانيتَها  وتعملُ دوماً بتفانٍ من أجلِها دونَ أنْ تُضَيِّعَ أيَّ وقتٍ بل تستثمِرُهُ  حتى السنواتِ الأخيرةِ من حياتِها، كما أَنها كانت إنسانةً طيّبةً  ومُحِبّةً للقريب ومستعدةً للخدمةِ بكلِّ سخاءٍ عندما كان يُطلَبُ منها  ذلك.
 لِيُكافِئْها الربُّ عن كلِّ تضحياتِها  وخدماتِها الواحد بثلاثينَ وستينَ ومائة طيلةَ الثلاثِ والستينَ سنةً من  حياتِها في الرَهبانية، ولْيَكُنِ هو نفسُهُ مُكافَأَتَها.
 باسمي شخصياً ونِيابةً عن كل أخواتي في  رَهبانية بناتِ مريمَ الكلدانيات، أتقدّمُ بالتعازي القلبية إلى أخواتي  الراهبات في الرهبانية، وعلى وجهِ الخصوص أُقدِّمُ تعازيَّ إلى إبنةِ أختها  الأخت جان، وإلى أهلِها الكرام جميعاً وكلِّ أحِبائِها وأصدقائِها،  لفقدانِ أختِنا العزيزة هياسنت. أسألُهُ تعالى أن يَتَغَمَّدَها برحمتِه  الواسعة ويُدخِلَها إلى الأخدارِ السماوية، وَيُلْهِمَ الجميعَ الصبرَ  والسَّلوان، ويُعَوِّضَ الرَّهبانيةَ عنها بدَعَواتٍ صالحةٍ وقديسة.

 الراحةَ الأبديةَ أَعطِها يا رب ونورَك الدائم أَشرِقْ عليها – آمين.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2018)

*المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يزور المطران مار يوحنا بطرس في بخديدا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد


 زار المدير العام للدراسة السريانية السيد  عماد سالم ججو، سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة الموصل  وكركوك وكوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك، وذلك عصر يوم الخميس الموافق 3 ايار  2018 في سهل نينوى بقضاء الحمدانية "بخديدا"، بحضور الابوين جورج جحولا  ومجيد عطاالله  .
 هذا ورافق السيد ججو في زيارته لسيادة  المطران ، السيد عصام ميخا باهي مشرف اللغة السريانية، وجري الحديث خلال  الزيارة حول دعم التعليم السرياني في مركز مار يعقوب السروجي ودورات اللغة  السريانية التي يقيمها الاستاذ عصام ياكو في بخديدا.
 الزيارة الى سهل نينوى جاءت ضمن توجهات  المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية لدعم العملية التعليمية للغة السريانية  وبحث سبل التعاون المشترك بين الكنائس والمديرية العامة والقسم السرياني في  تربية نينوى وتربية قضاء الحمدانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2018)

*منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تشارك في اعمال  مؤتمر من اجل تعديل السياسات وتغيير المناهج الدراسية لصالح مشروع انصاف  حقوق الاقليات العراقية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - السيد وليم وردا خلال مداخلة له في  المؤتمر : غبن التعريف بحقوق الاديان الاخرى لا يقتصر على ما جاء في كتب  التربية الاسلامية، بل شمل مناهج اخرى.
 - المؤتمر يتوصل الى عدد من المقترحات والتوصيات ضمن مشروع مناصرة حقوق الاقليات.
 شاركت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان في  اعمال المؤتمر الذي اشرفت على عقده منظمة افق للتنمية البشرية ضمن البرنامج  الحقوقي التنفيذي الذي تضطلع به شبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية بدعم وتعاون  معهد السلام الامريكي، فقد شارك في المؤتمر عن منظمة حمورابي السيد وليم  وردا مسؤول العلاقات العامة فيها وعادل سعد المستشار الاعلامي للمنظمة الى  جانب عدد من النواب والمحامين والتربويين وممثلين لمنظمات المجتمع المدني.
 المؤتمر عقد نهار يوم الثلاثاء الاول من  آيار 2018 على قاعة بيت المعرفة في بيت الثقافة المندائية ببغداد، وتضمن  جدول اعماله مناقشة مشروع تعديل السياسات وتغيير المناهج في اطار تعزيز دور  الاقليات العراقية في تحقيق الاستقرار، وبخصوصية اكثر قراءة في مضمون مادة  التربية الدينية ومعرفة الاديان والوصول الى توصيات لتحسين العملية  التعليمية بكل مفاصلها المستخدمة، وضم فريق العمل السيدان هوكر جتو شيخة  وعلي بخت التميمي بينما تولى البحث في الموضوع الدكتور سعد فتح الله الذي  تطرق في بحثه الى الفلسفة التربوية واهدافها في الميادين الانسانية  والدينية والوطنية واللغوية والديمقراطية والعلمية ومتطلبات العمل والبناء،  وحماية الاصالة مع الحرص على التجديد والنمو العام للمواطن في اطار  الحاجات الجسدية والعقلية والوجدانية والاجتماعية والروحية.
 واضاف السيد وردا ان المشكلة تكمن في  عقلية واصفي المناهج الذين لا يزالون يستخدمون مصطلحات مغلوطة أو الى حد ما  استفزازية للاديان الاخرى، كتواصل استخدام مصطلح " أهل الذمة " لغير  المسلمين وكلمة النصراني بالاشارة الى المسيحي، وكذلك استخدام مصطلح "  الطائفة المسيحية " أو " المسيح " بالاشارة الى المسيحيين، وأكد ايضا أن  شبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية عملت منذ سنوات لتعديل المناهج وحققت تقدما  إلا ان هذا الجهد يعد تواصلا لتطوير ما تحقق، وان ما تم التوصل اليه اليوم  سيكون خطوة أخرى نحو الاصلاح في المناهج التربوية.
 وفي المؤتمر ايضا تعرضت باحثة من وزارة  التربية مشيرة الى المعوقات والاشكاليات التي تعاني منها وزارة التربية  بشأن المناهج الدراسية ومنها منهج التربية الاسلامية، هذا وتضمنت دراسة  الدكتور سعد فتح الله عدد من التوصيات التي جاء فيها:
 اعادة النظر  بالمنهج الدراسي لمادة التربية الاسلامية ليتضمن معلومات وحقائق عن جميع  الاديان في العراق بما يضمن أن ينفتح ذهن الطالب الى وجود افرادا لهم  معتقدات تختلف عن معتقده، ومن المهم احترام هذه المعتقدات واعطاء الجميع  الحق في ممارسة معتقداتهم بالطريقة التي يرغبون فيها.
 استثمار ماورد بالآيات والسور القرآنية  التي تشير الى الانبياء والرسل ( موسى وعيسى ويحي زكريا وغيرهم ) للدخول  الى التعريف بالاديان الاخرى من غير الدين الاسلامي كاليهودية والمسيحية  والصابئة المندائيين والايزيديين والبهائيين وغيرهم.
 اشراك مدرسو مادة  التربية الاسلامية في دورات تدريبية ضمن المديرية العامة لاعداد المعلمين  والتدريب والتطوير التربوي التابعة لوزارة التربية من اجل تطوير امكاناتهم  وقدراتهم واتباع الاسلوب الحديث في التعليم لهذه المادة.
 اتباع الاسلوب الحديث في التربية والذي  يختلف بشكل كبير عن الاسلوب التقليدي، خاصة في مجال اعتماد النقاش كأساس في  التعليم وليس التلقين البحت، واجراء زيارات ميدانية للكنائس والمندى  الصابئي وغيرها من دور العبادة لجميع الاديان من اجل التعرف على معتقدات  الجميع واحترامها.
 هناك مقترح من ممثلي الديانات الاخرى  بتغيير اسم ومحتوى المادة والمنهج ليكون التربية الدينية بدلا من التربية  الاسلامية ليكون شاملا لجميع الديانات، مع تدريس ما جاء في الكتب السماوية  الاخرى وليس القرآن فقط.
 من المهم جدا الالتزام بالسياسة التربوية  واهدافها التي تم التطرق اليها في اعلاه، ووضع الاسس الرقابية والتقيمية  لتنفيذها على مستوى كل مديرية من مديريات التربية في كل محافظة من  المحافظات، والزام المحافظين من متابعو وتقييم هذا الامر.
 هذا وضمن  المداخلات التي جرت، تحدث السيد وليم وردا مشيرا الى أن الغبن الذي لحق  الاديان الاخرى في عدم التعريف بها بالمدارس لا يقتصر على ما جاء في كتب  التربية الاسلامية، وانما هناك غبن واضح لحقوق الاقليات في كتب الجغرافية  والتاريخ واللغة بل وفي كل العلوم الانسانية الاخرى التي تعتمدها المدارس  والمعاهد والكليات.
 واضاف السيد وردا ان المشكلة تكمن في  عقلية واصفي المناهج الذين لا يزالون يستخدمون مصطلحات مغلوطة أو الى حد ما  استفزازية للاديان الاخرى، كتواصل استخدام مصطلح " أهل الذمة " لغير  المسلمين وكلمة النصراني بالاشارة الى المسيحي، وكذلك استخدام مصطلح "  الطائفة المسيحية " أو " المسيح " بالاشارة الى المسيحيين، وأكد ايضا أن  شبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية عملت منذ سنوات لتعديل المناهج وحققت تقدما  إلا ان هذا الجهد يعد تواصلا لتطوير ما تحقق، وان ما تم التوصل اليه اليوم  سيكون خطوة أخرى نحو الاصلاح في المناهج التربوية.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2018)

* فتح الطريق ما بين بعشيقة وقرى دير مار متى*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 المكتب الاعلامي للنائب رائد اسحق
  يباشر الان الجهد الهندسي للفرقة 16 الجيش العراقي بفتح الطريق الرابط ما بين بعشيقة وقرى دير مار متى.
 حيث افاد مصدر من الموقع ان الجرافات  التابعة للجهد الهندسي للفرقة 16 تقوم الان بازالة الساتر الترابي الذي  يقطع الطريق الرئيسي الواصل ما بين بعشيقة وقرى دير مار متى (ميركي ، مغارة  ، الالفاف ، البركة) فضلا عن القرى المجاورة الاخرى والدير نفسه.
 وكان النائب رائد اسحق ووفد كنسي مع مختار  قرية ميركي قد ناقش موضوع فتح الطريق مع القيادة العسكرية للفرقة 16 في  زيارة قام بها الى مقر قيادة الفرقة قبل ايام.
  يذكر ان غلق هذا الطريق أدى الى خلق صعوبات كثيرة لدى ابناء هذه القرى ودير مار متى وما جاورهما .
 وكان الطريق الذي يربط بعشيقة بدير مار  متى والقرى التابعة له قد أغلق منذ قيام الجيش العراقي بتحركاته واعادة بسط  نفوذه على مساحات من المناطق المتنازع عليها والتي كانت تخضع قبل ذلك  لسيطرة قوات البيشمركة.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يرسم شمامسة قراء وأفودياقونيين من طلاب إكليريكية دير سيّدة النجاة – الشرفة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة الخامسة من مساء يوم السبت  5 أيّار 2018، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان  بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي على مذبح كنيسة دير  سيّدة النجاة – الشرفة، درعون – حريصا، وخلاله قام غبطته برسامة ثلاثة من  طلاب إكليريكية دير الشرفة شمامسة مرنّمين وقرّاء، وثلاثة آخرين شمامسة  أفودياقونيين (رسائليين).
     شارك في القداس والرسامة صاحبا  السيادة: مار ربولا أنطوان بيلوني، ومار فلابيانوس يوسف ملكي، والآباء  الخوارنة والكهنة من دير الشرفة ومن أبرشية بيروت البطريركية، والرهبان  الأفراميون. وخدم القداس الشمامسة والراهبات الأفراميات بنات أمّ الرحمة،  بحضور ومشاركة جمع من المؤمنين، ومن بينهم أهل المرتسمين الجدد وذووهم  وأصدقاؤهم.
     في موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، أعرب  غبطة أبينا البطريرك عن "فرحة كبيرة تملأ قلبنا أن نرسم ستّة من  الإكليريكيين السيامات الصغرى، فالدعوة للرسامات هي دعوة عظيمة من ربّنا،  لأنه لا أحد منّا يستحقّ أن يخدم الله في هيكله المقدس".
     وأشار غبطته إلى أنّ "لا أحد يقرّ أنه  غير مستحق أن يدعى رسولاً، وأنّ الدعوة إلى حمل الرسالة والتبشير بالرب  يسوع هي نعمة من الله نبقى نحن غير مستحقّين لها"، منوّهاً إلى "أننا إن  بقينا ثابتين بالرب كما يثبت الغصن في الكرمة، فكلّ شيء نستطيع أن نقوم به  في حياتنا من أعمال صالحة ومن شهادة ناصعة للإيمان وصولاً إلى بذل نفوسنا  من دون تردُّد حتى سفك الدم".
     وشدّد غبطته على دعوة الرب يسوع  لتلاميذه والمؤمنين: "بدوني لا تستطيعون أن تفعلوا شيئاً، فنحن نطلب معونة  من النعمة الإلهية في كلّ عمل نقوم به، وهذا تعبير عن إيمان أجدادنا أننا  سنظلّ دائماً قادرين أن نقوم بالخير إن كنّا حقيقةً نبشّر بالرب ونبقى  أمناء له وثابتين كالأغصان في الكرمة".
     وتوجّه غبطته إلى الشمامسة المرتسمين  الجدد حاثّاً إيّاهم "كي تتقدّموا لهذه الرتب الصغرى واضعين كلّ ثقتكم  بربّنا رغم إدراككم بأنهم ضعفاء، عارفين أنّ ثباتكم في دعوتكم الكهنوتية  والمسيحية مترسّخ بصخرة إيماننا الرب يسوع"، مؤكّداً على صلاته ومعه  الإكليروس والمؤمنين الذين جاؤوا "كي نشارك الإكليريكيين المرتسمين  في هذه  الفرحة وندعمهم بصلواتنا، بالمحبّة والتشجيع والأدعية، وهذا هو تعبير عن  إيماننا أنّ الكينسة عائلة واحدة".
     وفي ختام موعظته، سأل غبطته الرب يسوع "أن يملأ قلوب هؤلاء الشباب بفرح حقيقي وحماس لنقل البشرى وبأمانة له ولكنيسته".
     قبل المناولة، قام غبطته برسامة ثلاثة  من طلاب الإكليريكية شمامسة مرنّمين وقرّاء، وهم: مجد ميدع، ألن حبيب،  أنطوان حنّا. ثمّ رقّى غبطته ثلاثة من طلاب الإكليريكية إلى درجة الشمّاس  الأفودياقون (الرسائلي)، وهم: سافيم قاشا، لوثر بربر، فادي مرجان. وألبسهم  غبطته القمصان البيضاء والهرّارات، وسط الترانيم السريانية وأهازيج الحضور  والتصفيق.
     وقبل البركة الختامية، ألقى الشمّاس  الجديد فادي مرجان كلمة باسم المرتسمين الجدد، شكر فيها العناية الإلهية  وغبطةَ أبينا البطريرك والأساقفةَ والكهنةَ والشمامسةَ والرهبان والراهبات  وجميع الحضور، سائلاً الله أن يبارك دعوتهم ورسامتهم لما فيه خيرهم وخلاص  نفوسهم وخير الكنيسة السريانية المقدسة.
     وبعد أن منح غبطة أبينا البطريرك البركة الختامية، تقبّل الشمامسة المرتسمون الجدد التهاني من الحضور جميعاً في باحة الدير.



​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2018)

*اقامة الدورة التطويرية الاولى لمعلمي ومدرسي اللغة السريانية في بخديدا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 مديرية – بغداد


 اقام قسم الاعداد والتدريب في تربية نينوى  وبالتنسيق مع قسم الدراسة السريانية دورته التطويرية الاولى لمعلمي ومدرسي  اللغة السريانية للمرحلة الثانوية والابتدائية، وذلك للفترة من ٢١ نيسان  ولغاية ٢٦ نيسان ٢٠١٨ ، وعلى قاعة مدرسة اشور بانيبال للبنين في قضاء  الحمدانية "بخديدا".
 شارك في الدورة ٣٢ كادراً تدريسيا  وتعليمياً لمادة اللغة السريانية في تربية الحمدانية وتضمنت الدورة تقديم  محاضرات في قواعد اللغة السريانية والقراءة والادب السرياني. وحاضر فيها كل  من الاستاذ نوئيل بولص يونو مدير مدرسة اشور بانييال السريانية والمشرف  الاختصاص عصام ميخا باهي والمشرف الاختصاص بشار هادي سعيد.
 كذلك تضمنت الدورة تقديم محاضرات في طرائق  التدريس القتها المحاضرة  الدكتورة باسمة جميل جرجيس مديرة مركز التعليم  المستمر في جامعة الموصل. والمشرف الاختصاص فرج نيسان يسي، واختتمت الدورة  بأعطاء شهادات تقديرية للمشاركين فيها.


































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2018)

*جامعة الحمدانية تتفرّد بتعزيز التعايش السلمي بين مكونات سهل نينوى في تخرّج دورة النصر*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - صوت العراق/
 ضمن مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات سهل  نينوى الممّول من الحكومة الألمانية  BMZ –  GIZ   وبتنفيذ منظمة (جسر إلى –  UPP  الإيطالية) وشراكة كلّ من منظمة الرسل الصغار للإغاثة والتنمية  ومنظمة داك لتنمية المرأة الأيزيدية والمنظمة الأيزيدية للتوثيق ، أقامت  منظمة الرسل الصغار للإغاثة والتنمية حفلاً كبيرا للطلبة المتخرجين من  جامعة الحمدانية صباح يوم الأحد المصادف 6-5-2018  في قاعة موناليزا في  قضاء الحمدانية – بغديدا .
  بدأت فعاليات الحفل بالوقوف دقيقة صمت  على أرواح شهداء العراق والإنسانية مع عزف للنشيد الوطني العراقي وبعدها  رحّب مقدّم الحفل الدكتور خليل شكري هياش بجميع الحاضرين من القيادات  العسكرية والسياسية والأكاديمية والطلبة والطالبات وذويهم.
 تأسست جامعة الحمدانية بدماء الطلبة الذين  بذروها في كوكجلي يوم 2-5-2010 حين طالبوا مجموعة من الطلبة المصابين  والذين إعتصموا وتظاهروا لنيل حقوقهم ومن هناك كانت البذرة الأولى لتأسيس  جامعة الحمدانية وهي جامعة عراقية تأسست عام 2014 من عدد من كليات في جامعة  الموصل انتقل دوام الكليات إلى عنكاوا في أربيل بسبب سيطرة تنظيم الدولة  الإسلامية (داعش) على مناطق واسعة من محافظة نينوى ، تعرضت الجامعة إلى  الهجمات الطائفية عام 2018 من قبل الإعلام وبعض القيادات التي أرادت إثارة  النعرات الطائفية كما وأنّ الإتهامات الموجّهة للجامعة بعدم قبولها للطلبة  القادمين من محافظات الجنوب كانت تصعيدا إعلاميا ليس إلّا.

 هذا  الحفل الذي ضمّ كافة مكونات سهل نينوى من الأيزيديين والمسيحيين والمسلمين  الشبك والتركمان والعرب السنة والشيعة والاكراد والكاكائية ليعبّروا عن  فرحتهم وحبّهم لبعضهم البعض وتحقيق مفردات السلام والتعايش السلمي في  مجتمعاتهم. 

 قرأ الممثّل القطري لمنظمة جسر إلى  UPP ومدير مشروع  مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات سهل نينوى السيد رائد ميخائيل شابا بتق كلمة أشار  فيها إلى أنّ هذه الشريحة المهمة من الشباب بإمكانهم نشر السلام وتعزيزه في  مجتمعاتهم وأنّ الإعتماد على الشباب ودعمهم ينُتج ثقافة مدنية جديدة ، كما  وأشار إلى دور المنظمة في دعم مشاريع السلام والمشاريع الثقافية والإغاثية  للمحافظات العراقية ، وأكّد بأنّ مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات سهل نينوى  هو قضية يجب أن يؤمن الجميع بها كي نتخلّص من المفاهيم الخاطئة ونحاول أن  نكون بناة حقيقيين للسلام في مجتمعاتنا لأنّ الحروب التي أنتجت ثقافة  الدمار والطائفية والتخريب والتفريق لم تعد ناجحة بعد أن أصبح المواطن  العراقي يحبّ أن يتعايش مع الآخر.

 وبعد ذلك تم قصّ كعكة التخرج  من قبل الحاضرين مع أنشطة ترفيهية وأنشطة ثقافية إختصرت مفاهيم الوطنية  والحب والسلام ومنها مشاهد مسرحية عدّة لمجموعة من الطلاب وكذلك الأزياء  الشعبية التي لبسوها الطلبة لحتفلوا بثقافاتهم وموروثهم الحضاري والتاريخي  ومن ثمّ ردّدوا عبارات السلام ، كما وعبّر الدكتور ربيع السلمان عن الحب  والتآخي بأغنية عراقية غنّاها مع أغنية عراقية على أنغامها وصوته رقص  العديد من الطلاب المتخرجين في هذه الدورة التي إقترحوا على تسميتها "دورة  النصر" وقُرأت قصائد شعرية عبّرت عن التكاتف والتعايش المستمر لمئات  السنوات.

 إحتفلت الأقسام كلّ حسب فرحته في القاعة وملأوا القاعة  أصوات الهلاهل والزغاريد والأصوات الموسيقية التي جعلت الحاضرين كلّهم  يفرحون بهذا الحفل.

 بعد ذلك تم توزيع دروع تقديرية للذين حصلوا  على المراكز الأولى في أقسامهم وكانت هذه الدروع مقدّمة من قبل منظمة الرسل  الصغار للإغاثة والتنمية .

 أكّد عماد صبيح كوركيس رئيس منظمة  الرسل الصغار للإغاثة والتنمية بأنّ السلام هو ثقافة مغروسة في دواخلنا  ويجب أن ننظر إليها ونروّها لخدمة مجتمعتنا وتطويره وأنّ منظمتنا هي التي  ساهمت وستساهم في دعم هذه النشاطات التي تقرّب المكونات مع بعضها البعض.
 وجدير ذكره بأنّ مشروع مدّ الجسور في  مجتمعات سهل نينوى بتنفيذ وإشراف من المنظمة الإيطالية (جسر إلى UPP)  بتمويل من الوكالة الألمانية للتعاون الدولي نيابة عن الوزارة الاتحادية  للتعاون الاقتصادي والتنمية في ألمانيا  (GIZ) وتنفيذ كلّ من المنظمة  الأيزيدية للتوثيق ومنظمة الرسل الصغار للإغاثة والتنيمة ومنظمة داك للمرأة  الأيزيدية.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يغادر الى روما / إيطاليا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 غادر بحفظ الله ورعايته غبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو صباح الاحد 6/ آيار /2018 الى روما لحضور  الاجتماع الدوري للجنة إعداد سينودس الشباب بمشاركة قداسة البابا فرنسيس  ولغرض مناقشة ورقة العمل الأولية instrumentum laboris.
 نصلي ان يبارك الله خطواتكم


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2018)

*لجنة في اوقاف الديانات: توصيات تخص مكونات المسيحيين والايزيديين والصابئة المندائيين والشبك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام ديوان اوقاف الديانات
 اشارة الى كتاب الامانة العامة لمجلس  الوزراء / دائرة شؤون مجلس الوزراء واللجان ذي العدد : ش.ز.ل / ت / ديواني /  13786 بتاريخ 16/4/2018،اجتمعت اللجنة المؤلفة بموجب الامر الديواني  رقم  (33) لسنة 2018  برئاسة السيد رعد جليل كجةجي رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات  المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية وبحضور اعضاء من وزارة العمل  والشؤون الاجتماعية ووزارة الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات والاشغال العامة  ووزارة الهجرة والمهجرين ووزارة الداخلية ومؤسسة الشهداء وممثلي الايزيديين  والصابئة المندائيين ، ورفعت اللجنة  ( 43 ) فقرة تتضمن المتطلبات  والاحتياجات والمبينة ايجازها ادناه :
 اولا : متطلبات ادارية -
 تفعيل عمل اللجنة المشكلة بموجب قرار مجلس  الوزراء رقم ( 166 ) لسنة 2012 بخصوص تقديم مقترح تشكيل أقسام بلدية  وإستحداث وحدات إدارية في سهل نينوى لإحتواء بعض المشاكل التي تعاني منها  المنطقة وتحديد فترة زمنية لانجاز اعمالها .
 متابعة تنفيذ قرار مجلس الوزراء رقم ( 86 )  لسنة 2018 بخصوص تعويض الدرجات الوظيفية لتاركي الوظيفة والمتقاعدين  والمستقيلين من ابناء المكون المسيحي من قبل الوزارات والجهات الغير مرتبطة  بوزارة والمحافظات .
 الايعاز الى الوزارات والجهات الغير  مرتبطة بوزارة بتسهيل تنسيب او نقل الموظفين من المسيحيين والايزيديين  والشبك من قضاء الموصل الى سهل نينوى والمناطق القريبة الاخرى وتفعيل الكتب  السابقة والصادرة من الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء  بخصوص تسهيل النقل  والتنسيب والاستضافة للطلاب والموظفين وخاصة في قطاع التربية والصحة  استثناءا من التعليمات .
 ثانيا : متطلبات امنية -
 تشكيل لجنة لمتابعة مصير المخطوفات والمخطوفين الايزيديين والذين لم يتسنى العثور عليهم بالرغم من تحرير جميع محافظات العراق .
 متابعة نتائج التحقيقيات المتعلقة باستهداف عدد من المسيحيين والصابئة المندائيين في بغداد ومعرفة اسباب ودوافع الجرائم المذكورة .
 رفع مخلفات العمليات العسكرية والالغام والعبوات الناسفة من الكنائس ودور العبادة في الموصل وعدم استخدامها كأماكن  لرمي الانقاض .
 توحيد عمل الجهات الامنية الموجودة في قضاء تلكيف لتسهيل اجراءات قيام المنظمات الانسانية باستحصال الموافقات للقيام بواجباتها .
 تفعيل عمل لجنة الامر الديواني رقم ( 26 س  ) لسنة 2018 المشكلة بموجب توجيه السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء بخصوص حالات  التجاوز على عقارات الدولة ودور المواطنيين في محافظة نينوى وخاصة في قضائي  تلكيف والموصل .
 فتح الطريق بين ( قضاء تلكيف وقرية باطنايا ) من جهة ومناطق( باقوفا وتلسقف والقوش والقرى الاخرى ) .
 فتح الطريق بين ناحية بعشيقة مع دير مار متي والقرى المجاورة للدير .
 يتطلب ان تكون المهام الامنية داخل قضاء سنجار وداخل مجمعات سكن الايزيديين من مهام الشرطة الاتحادية والشرطة المحلية .
 دمج المقاتلين الايزيديين في القوات الامنية العراقية .
 اخلاء مناطق المجمعات السكنية في سنجار ومناطق المقابر الجماعية من مخلفات الالغام  والعبوات الناسفة .
 ثالثا  : متطلبات اجتماعية وانسانية -
 تقديم الدعم والاسناد من قبل وزارة العمل  والشؤون الاجتماعية الى الايتام الايزيديين من جراء نتائج احتلال عصابات  داعش الارهابية قضاء سنجار وشمولهم ضمن برنامج الرعاية الاجتماعية .
 يتطلب زيادة اعداد المشمولين من المسيحيين  والايزيديين والصابئة المندائيين والشبك في برنامج الرعاية الاجتماعية مع  ضرورة ان تشمل الموافقات جميع المحافظات .
 متابعة وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين في صرف مبالغ المنحة المالية للناجيات الايزيديات.
 متابعة  تخصيص مبالغ للعوائل النازحة والتي يتم عودتها الى مناطقها .
 تم توثيق ( 67 ) مقبرة جماعية في جنوب  وشمال قضاء سنجار وفي قضاء تلعفر ايضا ، مما يتطلب قيام مؤسسة الشهداء  بمتابعة واستكمال الموضوع وتوفير التخصيص المالي لذلك .
 فتح مكاتب سكرتارية من ديوان اوقاف  الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية تابع الى اللجنة الفرعية  ومكاتب مؤسسة الشهداء في برطلة وتلكيف وبعشيقة والحمدانية وسنجار لتعويض  المتضررين من جراء العمليات الحربية والاخطاء العسكرية في محافظة نينوى .
 رابعا: متطلبات  خدمية-
 متابعة تنفيذ مشاريع عائدة للديوان يتم  تنفيذها من قبل الهيئة العامة للمباني تتمثل في انشاء مقر البطريركية  الكلدانية في بغداد ومشروع مندا الديوانية للصابئة المندائيين ومشروع انشاء  المعهد اللاهوتي في دير مار متي ( بعشيقة ) ومشروع انشاء دار الضيافة لدير  السيدة في القوش .
 استبدال الغرض من تخصيص عقارات تم شراءها  من قبل الديوان مقابل بدل مالي  ، لغرض استثمارها وفق قانون بيع وايجار  اموال الدولة رقم ( 21 ) المعدل ليتسنى للديوان الحصول على ايرادات مالية  لتقديم الخدمات الى دور العبادة .
 قيام وزارة الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات  والاشغال العامة بمعالجة موضوع مياه الشرب في مناطق تلسقف وباقوفا ومجمعات  سكن الايزيديين في قضاء سنجار وصيانة شبكة المياه القديمة في قرية الشرفية  ومقترح حفر ابار ارتوازية مجهزة بمولدات كهربائية في مجمع الرسالة / القوش  وتجهيز مشروع السلامية بمضخات وسيارات خدمية وحوضية مع ضرورة تنفيذ مشروع  ماء خاص بناحية بعشيقة بسبب شحة المياه الواصلة من مشروع السلامية ودعم  مديريات البلديات بالاليات والمعدات.
 تمليك ارض التعميذ الواقع في جزيرة  الاعراس السياحية في بغداد للصابئة المندائيين وتخصيص قطعة ارض لهم  في  محافظة واسط  قرب النهر لاجراء الطقوس الدينية وبناء مندى وشراء قطعة ارض 5  دونم في محافظة الديوانية ايضا ، مع تخصيص قطعة ارض للديوان في محافظة  البصرة بدلا من قطع اراضي  مخصصة سابقا ومتجاوز عليها .
 احالة اعمال تبليط الطرق وانجازها قبل حلول فصل الشتاء القادم في مناطق قرقوش وبرطلة .
 تاهيل المدارس التي لم يتم اجراء الصيانة  والترميم لها مع امكانية تعيين المحاضرين المجانيين في محافظة نينوى لسد  النقص الحاصل بالكادرالتربوي .
 معالجة تذبذب التيار الكهربائي وانخفاض  فولتية الكهرباء في تلسقف وباقوفا وحل موضوع ارسال رواتب موظفي الصيانة  بانتظام في ناحية القوش و متابعة  احتياجات توزيع كهرباء الحمدانية واعطاء  اولوية في تجهيز هذه المناطق .
 متابعة الدعوى المرقمة ( 282 / ب / 2018 )  المقامة من قبل رئيس الديوان  لدى محكمة بداءة الكرادة ضد وزير الكهرباء   لعدم تنفيذ  قرار مجلس قيادة الثورة المنحل رقم ( 124 ) لسنة 1970 النافذ  والذي نص على ( اعفاء الكنائس المسيحية والبيع اليهودية من اجور الماء  والكهرباء ) .
 تأهيل المستوصفات الصحية في مناطق سهل نينوى ولكون ان الكادر يعمل في مواقع بديلة وبدون اجهزة طبية مع شحة الادوية .
 المباشرة باعمال صيانة وترميم الموقع  الرئيسي لجامعة الحمدانية والتي لا تزال تعمل في مواقع بديلة مع مقترح  توفير اقسام داخلية في مناطق سهل نينوى للطلاب المسيحيين والايزيديين  والشبك في جامعات الموصل لتسهيل تنقلهم والاستمرار في الدوام الجامعي .
 تخصيص جزء من مبالغ المنح والمساعدات  المستلمة من قبل صندوق اعمار المناطق المتضررة من العمليات الارهابية  لاعادة اعمار المؤسسات التعليمية والصحية والاجتماعية المرتبطة بالديوان في  محافظة نينوى والتي تمثل حاجة اساسية لتقديم الدعم والمساعدة للعوائل  العائدة الى مناطقهم والى مؤسسات الايتام والناجيات ودور العجزة وغيرها .


----------



## paul iraqe (10 مايو 2018)

*صدور كتاب: “شهيد المسيح” سيرة المطران رحّو وتعاليمه*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 صدور كتاب: “شهيد المسيح”
 سيرة المطران رحّو وتعاليمه
 للاب ريبوار عوديش باسه
 منشورات دار نجم المشرق (53)
 “كنيسة العراق اليوم ونحن في الألف الثالث  وكأنها تعيش في القرن الأول الميلادي. كنيستنا اليوم أيها المباركون، تعيش  الشهادة والاستشهاد. كنيستنا اليوم في العراق هي شاهدة وشهيدة. شاهدة  بإيمانها، وشهيدة بدم أبنائها”. هذه الكلمات لوصف كنيستنا العراقية هي من  موعظة للمطران بولس فرج رحّو، شهيد الألف الثالث. وهو كتلميذ للمسيح وراعي  وخادم لكنيسته المضطهدة طبق هذه الكلمات حيث عاش شاهداً للمسيح، ومات  شهيداً في سبيله وفي سبيل أبناء رعيته.
 حينما ترأس المطران الشهيد رحّو القداس  الإلهي الذي أقيم على نية شهداء الكنيسة الأب رغيد كني ورفاقه الشمامسة  وحيد وغسان وبسمان بمناسبة مرور أربعين يومًا على نيلهم إكليل الشهادة، قال  في موعظته ما يلي: “نحن اليوم نعيد ذكرى اعتراف وايمان الأب رغيد ورفاقه  بمسيحهم المخلص، الذين حملوا صليب شهادتهم مع المسيح معلمهم، ومزجوا دمهم  بدمه … لنطلب من حبيبنا رغيد ورفاقه ان يصلوا لأجلنا، نحن الذين لا زلنا  على طريق الشهادة، ليرحمنا ربنا. ولتكن دماؤهم الزكية بذرة حياة لكنيستنا  في هذا الوطن الحبيب”. ونحن بدورنا نعيد الذكرى العاشرة لاعتراف وايمان  المطران الشهيد بولس فرج رحّو ورفاقه الشهداء الشماس فارس جرجيس خضر الياقو  ورامي حكمت بولص وسمير عبد الأحد وكل شهداء الإيمان لكنيسة العراق، ونطلب  صلواتهم ليرحمنا ويسندنا للسير على خطاهم.
 وكان المطران الشهيد رحّو قد بيّن بأن  دماء شهداء كنيستنا تعطينا القوة والشجاعة، قائلاً: “نحن لا يهمنا العدد،  ربنا يسوع قال: «لا تَخَفْ أَيُّها القَطيعُ الصَّغير» (لوقا ظ،ظ¢، ظ£ظ¢).  علينا أن نكون، مهما كان عددنا، شهودًا للمسيح ومشاريع استشهادٍ وملحًا  لأرض العراق الطيبة، ونورًا لشعبنا العراقي. إن الدم الذي سفكه الشهيد الأب  رغيد ورفاقه أعطى القوة والشجاعة لراعي الأبرشية وكهنته على مواصلة العمل  الرعوي رغم سخونة الأوضاع في المدينة”. فلنستمد نحن أيضاً قوة وشجاعة من  تعاليم وشهادة المطران رحّو. ولكي تكون تعاليمه في متناول يد القارئ  الكريم، أصدرت دار “نجم المشرق”  كتاباً عنه بعنوان: “شهيد المسيح” ـ سيرة  المطران رحّو وتعاليمه، للأب ريبوار عوديش باسه، وذلك بمناسبة الذكرى  العاشرة لاستشهاده هو ورفاقه الثلاثة.
 يتناول الكاتب فيه سيرة حياة وقصة استشهاد  المطران رحّو وتعاليمه على ضوء كلمة الله، حيث يجد القارئ الكريم فيه كل  ما تسنى جمعه من كتابات الشهيد ومواعظه ومقابلات صحفية معه ووصيته الأخيرة.
 قُسِّمَ الكتاب لخمسة فصول، وعلى هذا النحو:
 الفصل الأول: سيرة الحياة وقصة الاستشهاد
 الفصل الثاني: المقالات
 الفصل الثالث: المواعظ
 الفصل الرابع: المقابلات
 الفصل الخامس: الوصية
 إن أحد أجمل الأوصاف لكلمة الله نجده في  الرسالة إلى العبرانيين، حيث يقول الكاتب: “إِنَّ كَلامَ اللهِ حَيٌّ ناجع،  أَمْضى مِن كُلِّ سَيفٍ ذي حَدَّين، يَنفُذُ إِلى ما بَينَ النَّفْسِ  والرُّوحِ، وما بَينَ الأَوصالِ والمِخاخ، وبِوُسْعِه أَن يَحكُمَ على  خَواطِرِ القَلْبِ وأَفكارِه” (عبرانيين ظ¤، ظ،ظ¢). فعلاً كان كلام الله قد  نفذ إلى أعماق شهيدنا المطران رحّو، فجعل كلامه أيضاً “أَمْضى مِن كُلِّ  سَيفٍ ذي حَدَّين”. وحينما أدرك أعدائه هذه الحقيقة، ولم يستطيعوا مواجهته  بمثله، لجئوا إلى العنف لإسكاته، إلا أنهم أساءوا التقدير. فكلامه بذلك  أصبح الأقوى والأجمل والأكثر مصداقية، لأنه ثبّته بدمه الطاهر الذي سفكه في  سبيل المسيح. وهكذا أصبح الشاهد شهيداً لكلمة الحق، المسيح له المجد.
 فلتنفذ كلمات أبينا وشهيدنا مار رحّو، مع  كلمة ربّنا وإلهنا ومُخلصنا وغافر خطايانا يسوع المسيح، إلى ما بين أنفسنا  وأرواحنا، وما بين أوصالنا ومخاخنا، وخواطر قلبنا وافكاره. وليبقى ذِكره مع  ذكر كل الأبرار والصديقين والشهداء والقديسين إلى أبد الأبدين ـ آمين.

 “دُخْرانا لْعَالَم نِهْويّ لْزَديّقا“
 “ذِكرُ البارِّ يَكونُ لِلأبد”
        (مزمور ظ،ظ،ظ¢، ظ¦)
 ملاحظة: الكتاب من 136 صفحة ملون بقياس  ِA5 متوفر في دار نجم المشرق الثقافي للنشر والتوزيع، لمن يرغب باقتنائه  الاتصال على البريد الالكتروني (nagm_al_masriq******.com) او مراجعة مركز الدار في زيونة
 أوالاتصال بالرقم 07705320686الشماس بسام نكارا .














​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2018)

*البدء في مسيرة تطويب الأب رغيد كني ورفاقه الشمامسة الثلاثة الشهداء*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 أعلنت البطريركية الكلدانية بأن مجمع دعوى  القديسين في حاضرة الفاتيكان قد وافق على البدء في مسيرة تطويب الأب رغيد  عزيز كني، ورفاقه الشمامسة الثلاثة، الذين استشهدوا على يد الإرهابيين من  أجل إيمانهم في عام 2007.
 ونشرت البطريركية الكلدانية الرسالة التي  وجهها رئيس المجمع الكاردينال أنجلوا أماتو، ويشير فيها إلى الطلب الذي  وجهه المسؤول عن ملف التطويب المطران فرنسيس قلابات، بمفاتحة الكرسي  الرسولي لإعلان تطويب الأب رغيد كني، ورفاقه الشمامسة الثلاثة الشهداء  (وحيد حنا ايشو، غسان عصام بيداويذ وبسمان يوسف داؤد).
 وقال الكاردينال أماتو في رسالته: "بعد  دراسة هذا الملف، يسرني أن أؤكد بأنه لا يوجد أي عائق لتطويب وإعلان خدام  الله: الأب رغيد عزيز كني كاهن أبرشية الموصل، ورفاقه الشمامسة الثلاثة.  ويمكن أن تبدأ مرحلة التطويب حسب القوانين التي يجب مراعاتها في كتاب  المجمع والمنشور في 7 شباط عام 1983".
 يذكر أن مجموعة من المسلحين كانت قد  اعترضت السيارة التي كان يستقلها الأب رغيد عزيز كني (+35 عامًا)، راعي  كنيسة الروح القدس في حي النور، وسط الموصل، وثلاثة من الشمامسة، يوم 3  حزيران 2007، وهم يهمون بالخروج بعد انتهاء قداس الأحد، فاخرجوهم من  السيارة، قبل أن يطلقوا النار عليهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يغادر مطار ماردين عائداً إلى اسطنبول بعد أن أنهى زيارته الرسولية الراعوية التاريخية إلى ماردين وطورعبدين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 صباح يوم السبت ظ،ظ¢ أيّار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨، غادر غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، مطار ماردين عائداً إلى اسطنبول، وذلك بعد أن قام غبطته بزيارة  رسولية راعوية تاريخية إلى أرض الآباء والأجداد في ماردين وطورعبدين على  مدى يومين كاملين.
     وفي صالون الشرف بمطار ماردين، كان في  وداع غبطته صاحبُ النيافة مار فيلكسينوس صليبا أوزمان مطران ماردين  ودياربكر للسريان الأرثوذكس ورئيس دير الزعفران، والخوراسقف كبريال أقيوز  كاهن رعية ماردين، ورئيس وأعضاء اللجنة الراعوية لكنيستنا السريانية  الكاثوليكية في ماردين.
     وقد أعرب غبطته لنيافة المطران صليبا  أوزمان عن عميق شكره وامتنانه لمرافقته واستضافته له خلال هذه الزيارة  المباركة، متمنّياً له دوام النجاح والتوفيق في أعماله، وبخاصة في المحافظة  على الجذور والتراث العريق والإرث الخالد لأرض الآباء والأجداد. كما شكر  غبطته أيضاً رئيس وأعضاء اللجنة الراعوية في ماردين، على كلّ أتعابهم  وجهودهم في إعادة ترميم كاتدرائية مريم العذراء "مريَمانا"، وفي إعداد  وتنظيم وتنفيذ برامج ومحطّات الزيارة البطريركية إلى ماردين وطورعبدين،  مباركاً إيّاهم وعائلاتهم، وداعياً لهم بالصحّة والعافية.
     يرافق غبطتَه ويعود معه إلى اسطنبول  سيادةُ المطران بول باتريك روسّل السفير البابوي في تركيا، وسيادة المطران  مار أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على البصرة  والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، وسيادة الخوراسقف أورهان شانلي  النائب البطريركي في تركيا، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، وعدد من  الآباء الكهنة من الكنائس الشقيقة في ماردين واسطنبول، والمؤمنون القادمون  من اسطنبول مرافقين لغبطته في هذه الزيارة التاريخية والبالغ عددهم ظ،ظ¥ظ   شخصاً.
     ولدى وصوله إلى مطار اسطنبول، انتقل  غبطته والوفد المرافق إلى مقرّ إقامته في دار النيابة البطريركية في  اسطنبول، حيث سيتابع غبطته برنامج زيارته إلى اسطنبول كما هو مقرَّر.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مايو 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو: البابا لا يتوقف أبدًا عن إثبات قربه من المسيحيين العراقيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - وكالة آكي الإيطالية /
 أعرب البطريرك الكلداني روفائيل لويس ساكو عن "الشكر للبابا فرنسيس لتبرعه لنا بسيارة لامبورغيني".
 يذكر أن السيارة لامبورغيني كانت قد أهديت  للبابا من قبل الشركة صانعتها في الـ15 من تشرين الثاني الماضي، وقد بيعت  في مزاد يوم 12 أيار لقاء مبلغ قدره 715 ألف يورو، وفقًا لرغبة البابا  فرنسيس، حيث سيتم التبرع بكامل المبلغ للأعمال الخيرية، وسيخصص جزءًا  كبيرًا من المبلغ إلى جمعية ’عون الكنيسة المتألمة‘ لدعم خطة اعادة اعمار  القرى المسيحية في منطقة سهل نينوى شمال العراق.
 وبهذا الصدد، وفي تصريحات لجمعية عون  الكنيسة المتألمة البابوية الثلاثاء، أضاف البطريرك ساكو "نحن ممتنون جدًا  لهذه اللفتة الأبوية الكبيرة من جانب البابا فرنسيس"، مبينًا أن "الحبر  الأعظم أب الكنيسة كلها ويفكر بالجميع، وبشكل خاصة أولئك الذين يعانون  منهم".
 وذكر البطريرك أن "البابا لا يتوقف أبدًا  عن إثبات قربه من المسيحيين العراقيين"، فـ"هذه الهدية تعطينا الكثير من  الأمل والتشجيع الكبير لمدى أهمية أن نبقى وأن نواصل حياتنا في العراق، وأن  نشهد هنا لإيماننا ولقيم الإنجيل". واختتم بالقول إن "هبة البابا ستمكننا  من القيام بالمزيد، وأشكر الأب الأقدس بصدق، وفي الوقت نفسه أطلب من الجميع  الذين يمكنهم المساعدة، حتى بالقليل، دعم مسيحيي نينوى الذين يمثلون جذور  إيماننا".


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور ايمن الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 زار صباح يوم الاربعاء 16 ايار 2018 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الجانب الايمن من الموصل وبلدات سهل  نينوى برفقة السفير البابوي في العراق المطران البرتو اورتيغا والمطرانين  المعاونين مار شليمون وردوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو، والابوين فريد كينا وفارس  مروكي، كما رافقهم العميد فارس عبد الاحد يعقوب منسق المحافظة مع الكنائس  والسيد يوحنا توايا.
 زار الوفد في البداية الجانب الايمن من  الموصل وتوقف عند كنيسة ام المعونة للكلدان والتي خدم فيها البطريرك ككاهن  سنين عديدة وبعد ذلك توجهوا الى حي الشفاء لزيارة مطرانية الكلدان وكنيسة  “الطهرة”، بعد ذلك عبروا الى الجانب الايسر لزيارة كنيسة مار بولس  الكلدانية والاطلاع على اخر الترميمات فيها وقريبا سيتم تعيين كاهنٍ لها،  وصلوا عند قبر المطران الشهيد مار بولس فرج رحو.
 بعد ذلك توجه الوفد لزيارات بلدات سهل  نينوى وكانت المحطة الاولى بلدة تلكيف وكنيسة قلب يسوع ومزار مار يوحنا  المعمذان بعد ترميمه وبعد ذلك بلدة باطنايا وكنيستها وفتح الطريق الذي يربط  البلدة بتللسقف لتسهيل عودة الاهالي اليها. بعده زاروا سيادة المطران مار  يوحنا بطرس موشي في مقر اقامته في قره قوش. وختمت الجولة بزيارة كنيسة مار  ادي في كرمليس والاطلاع على اخر الترميمات فيها.


















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا يستقبل غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أستقبل قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا، جاثليق كنيسة المشرق الآشوريّة في الساعة السادسة من مساء يوم  الاربعاء الموافق 16 أيار 2018 في مقر اقامته في أربيل، غبطة البطريرك مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو بطريرك بابل على الكلدان وسعادة السفير البابوي لدى  العراق المطران البرتو أورتيغا مارتن يرافقهما نيافة المطرانين شليمون  وردوني وباسيليوس يلدو معاوني البطريرك، وقد حضور أيضاً نيافة الأسقف مار  أبرس يوخنا أسقف اربيل والمعاون البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق الآشوريّة.
  اتّسمت الزيارة بجو من المودّة والأخوّة،  ورحّب قداسة البطريرك بالوفد الزائر وتبادل أطراف الحديث مع غبطة البطريرك  ساكو حول زيارة الأخير إلى مدينة الموصل وعن مدى الخراب الّذي حلّ بها، لا  سيّما الجانب الأيمن.

 إعلام بطريركيّة كنيسة المشرق الآشوريّة في العراق


----------



## paul iraqe (17 مايو 2018)

*غبطة  البطريرك يونان يزور قداسةَ البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/

 قبل ظهر يوم الأربعاء 16 أيّار 2018، قام  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بزيارة أخوية إلى قداسة أخيه مار اغناطيوس أفرام  الثاني بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس، وذلك في مقرّه  البطريركي في دير مار يعقوب البرادعي، العطشانة – بكفيا، لبنان.
     رافق غبطةَ أبينا البطريرك في زيارته  سيادةُ المطران مار يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت  البطريركية، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية. وحضر اللقاء نيافةُ  المطران مار خريسوستوموس ميخائيل شمعون مدير المؤسّسات البطريركية الخيرية  للسريان الأرثوذكس في العطشانة، والشمّاس عماد سرياني.
     تحدّث غبطة أبينا البطريرك بفرح وسرور  عن الزيارة البطريركية التاريخية التي قام بها غبطته في الأيّام السابقة  إلى اسطنبول وماردين وطورعبدين في تركيا، مثمّناً ما لقيه من محبّة وحفاوة  استقبال من قبل أساقفة الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية هناك، شاكراً محبّة  قداسته وكنيسته الشقيقة.
     ومن جهته أعرب قداسته عن سروره بنجاح زيارة غبطته إلى تركيا، مؤكّداً على المحبّة والوحدة التي تجمع الكنيستين الشقيقتين.
     ثمّ تناول البطريركان مواضيع عدّة  تتعلّق بشؤون مسكونية متنوّعة، وتطرّقا خاصةً إلى آخر مستجدّات الأوضاع  العامّة في بلاد الشرق، سيّما في لبنان وسوريا والعراق، وكذلك شؤون أبناء  شعبنا السرياني المنتشرين في مختلف أنحاء العالم، وتحدّيات الخدمة في كنيسة  الإنتشار.
     وبعد اللقاء، جال البطريركان في مبنى  المقرّ البطريركي الجديد الذي ابتناه قداسته في العطشانة، وتجري فيه حالياً  المرحلة الأخيرة من الأعمال على قدمٍ وساق. وقد اغتنم قداسته المناسبة  لتوجيه الدعوة إلى غبطته لحضور احتفال تدشين المقرّ في غضون شهر حزيران  القادم بإذن الله.
     بعدئذٍ غادر غبطته مُوَدَّعاً بمثل ما استُقبِل من حفاوة وإكرام.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 مايو 2018)

*ساكو يعتبر نتائج الانتخابات "مفاجئة" ويدعو المسيحيين إلى وقاية "الكوتا"*










*السومرية نيوز/ بغداد*

*
اعتبر بطريرك الكلدان في العراق  والعالم لويس روفائيل ساكو، الأحد، نتائج الانتخابات التشريعية "مفاجئة"،  وفيما دعا المسيحيين إلى توحيد المواقف لوقاية "الكوتا"، أعرب عن أمله  بتشكيل حكومة مدنية قوية في أقرب وقت.

وقال ساكو في بيان تلقت السومرية نيوز نسخة منه، إنه "في البداية أهنئ الأخوة المسلمين بحلول شهر رمضان  الفضيل، كما أهنئ النواب الفائزين في الانتخابات البرلمانية الجديدة لعام  2018، وأدعو لهم بالتوفيق في تحمل مسؤولياتهم كاملة لخدمة الوطن  والمواطنين".*

*
    وأعرب ساكو عن أمله بأن "تُشكَّل في أقرب وقت حكومة مدنية وديمقراطية قوية،  تقف على مسافة واحدة من جميع المواطنين، حكومة تفتح صفحة جديدة من  العلاقات المتوازنة بين الكتل السياسية كافة، بعيدة عن المحسوبية  والمنسوبية والمطامح الضيقة، حكومة تهدف إلى إنهاض العراق على جميع الأصعدة  من خلال خلق توازن سياسي بين كافة القوى الوطنية الفاعلة على أرض الواقع  للوصول إلى النضوج المنشود في التعاطي مع وجهات النظر والمواقف المختلفة".

وأضاف ساكو قائلاً، "نأمل أن تقود العملية السياسية الجديدة إلى إقرار  القوانين التي تحفظ للمواطنين حقوقهم وحرياتهم وكرامتهم على حد سواء، وتضع  المصلحة الوطنية السامية فوق كل اعتبار، وترسّخ الوحدة الوطنية، وتوظّف كل  الإمكانيات لإعمار ما تهدَّم، من أجل الإسراع بعودة النازحين الى ديارهم  بعد معاناتهم الطويلة".

وبشأن كوتا المسيحيين، قال ساكو "أدعو المسيحيين الى تعلم الدرس من هذه  الانتخابات التي جاءت نتائجها مفاجئة لأسباب معروفة، أذكر منها على سبيل  المثال لا الحصر: الممارسة السابقة والصراع على الكراسي والتسقيطات قبل  الانتخابات وبعدها، حجم عزوف المسيحيين عن التصويت بسبب القصور في التوعية،  كثرة القوائم والمرشحين التي أدت الى تشتت الأصوات، فضلاً عن عامل  التبعية"، مطالباً المسيحيين بـ"الجلوس معاً لبلورة الرؤية ووضع الأصبع على  الجرح وتوحيد المواقف لوقاية الكوتا الصغيرة واستقلالها حفاظاً على  كرامتنا ووحدتنا". 

واختتم ساكو بيانه بالقول "أهنيء الفائزين الخمسة وأتمنى أن يتم التفاهم  بينهم ليكون أداؤهم أفضل، كما أشجعهم على إقامة علاقات ممتازة مع بقية  زملائهم في المجلس بهدف تحقيق الاهداف المشتركة التي تهمنا جميعاً بغض  النظر عن الانتماءات القومية والحزبية والدينية والسياسية".*


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2018)

*المدير التنفيذي للمرصد الاشوري لحقوق الانسان يزور متحف التراث السرياني في بلدة عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 زار المدير التنفيذي للمرصد الآشوري  لحقوق الإنسان جميل دياربكرلي، ومدير مكتب المرصد في العراق مقداد جولا،  متحف التراث السرياني في بلدة عنكاوا،  والتابع للمديرية العامة للثقافة  والفنون السريانية في اقيلم كردستان العراق، وذلك  ظهر اليوم الاثنين  المصادف 14 ايار/ مايو 2018، حيث كان في  استقبالهم مدير المتحف الأستاذ  ديفيد نظير دنخه، والسيد جوزيف جبرائيل احد الموظفين في المتحف، وبعد  التحية، اصطحبهم السيد المدير داخل قاعات المتحف، وقدم لهم الشرح الوافي عن  محتويات المتحف، وايضا قدم لهم نبذة مختصرة عن تاريخ وثقافة الشعب  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري.
 وفي ختام الزيارة ابدى المدير التنفيذي  للمرصد الآشوري لحقوق الانسان أعجابه بما شاهده وسمعه عن مايحتويه المتحف  من تاريخ وتراث شعبي يمثل مختلف الحقب التاريخية التي مرت على شعبنا في  العراق، مشدداً على ضرورة دعم هذا المتحف الفريد من نوعه، وبذل كل السبل من  قبل مؤسسات شعبنا من اجل دوام استمراريته وتطويره ليبقى شاهداً على حضارة  وثقافة شعب تعود لاكثر من 6000 عام ولاتزال حية حتى يومنا هذا.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يتّصل بغبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو لتهنئته بتسميته كردينالاً*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
      مساء يوم الأحد 20 أيّار 2018، اتّصل  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بغبطة أخيه البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو،  بطريرك بابل على الكلدان، مهنّئاً إيّاه بتسميته كردينالاً من قبل قداسة  البابا فرنسيس.
     وخلال الإتّصال، قدّم غبطة أبينا  البطريرك التهاني القلبية الأخوية إلى البطريرك ساكو، باسمه الشخصي، وباسم  كنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية الأنطاكية، سينودساً وإكليروساً ومؤمنين،  متمنّياً لغبطته دوام النعمة والبركة لما فيه خير الكنيسة.
     وشكر البطريرك ساكو غبطةَ أبينا البطريرك داعياً له وللكنيسة السريانية بالنجاح والإزدهار الدائم.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2018)

*شبكة ومحكمة حقوق الانسان في الشرق الاوسط تهنئ البطريرك ساكو بتسميته كردينالا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 من رئاسة شبكة ومحكمة حقوق الانسان في الشرق الاوسط
 الى : غبطة الكاردينال مار لويس ساكو المبجل
 بفرح غامر جدا تلقينا خبر ترقيتكم الى  رتبة كاردينال من قبل قداسة بابا روما الجليل في يوم التبشير الملائكي  بتاريخ 20/ أيار 2018 - إنه يوم مشهود في تاريخنا المقدس! كبشر وكدين، نحن  ندرك جيدا ما يعني ذلك بالنسبة لكم ولنا قبلكم، تستاهل كل خير وحق وامان يا  سفير سفراء السلام العالمي
 بدورنا لا يمكننا الى ان ننحني امام هذا الخبر الذي أثلج صدورنا جميعا وخاصة نازحون وفقراء شعبنا الجريح المتألم
 عليه قررت رئاسة شبكتنا ومحكمتنا الحقوقية منحكم وسام عالي لحقوق الانسان يتم تقليدكم به خلال انعقاد مؤتمرنا العام بتاريخ 9 اب 2018
 لكم منا كل احترام وتقدير عاليين

 رئاسة
 شبكة ومحكمة حقوق الانسان في الشرق الاوسط
 20 أيار 2018


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2018)

*البابا فرنسيس يعلن البطريرك ساكو كردينالاً*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 أعلن البابا فرنسيس اليوم 20 أيار 2018 في  صلاة التبشير الملائكي عن ترقيته لأربعة عشر كردينالاً جديداً وجاء إسم  غبطة أبينا البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى في المرتبة الأولى( من  بينهم 11 ناخب للبابا ومن بينهم البطريرك ساكو و3 متقاعدون) . فالف ألف  تهنئة لغبطته ولكنيستنا الكلدانية وللمسيحيين وللعراق. والى المزيد من  العطاء. سيكون التنصيب بروما في 29 حزيران في بازيليكا مار بطرس.
 وهذه اسماء الكرادلة:

 Papa Francesco: il 29 giugno concistoro per 14 nuovi cardinali
 Dopo la recita del Regina Coeli, il  Pontefice annuncia che il prossimo 29 giugno terrà un concistoro per la  creazione di 14 nuove porpore, segno dell’universalità della Chiesa “che  continua ad annunciare l’amore misericordioso di Dio a tutti gli uomini  della terra”
 Sua Beatitudine Louis-Raphaël I Sako, patriarca di Babilonia dei Caldei
 Mons. Luis Ladaria, prefetto della Congregazione per la Dottrina della fede;
 Mons. Angelo De Donatis, vicario generale di Roma;
 Mons. Giovanni Angelo Becciu, sostituto per gli Affari generali della  Segreteria di Stato, e Delegato speciale presso il Sovrano Militare  Ordine di Malta;
 Mons. Konrad Krajewski, Elemosiniere apostolico;
 Mons. Joseph Coutts, arcivescovo di Karachi;
 Mons. Antonio dos Santos Martos, vescovo di Leiria-Fأ،tima;
 Mons. Pedro Barreto, arcivescovo di Huancayo;
 Mons. Desiré Tsarahazana, arcivescovo di Toamasina;
 Mons. Giuseppe Petrocchi, arcivescovo de L’Aquila;
 Mons. Tomas Aquinas Manyo Maeda, arcivescovo di Osaka.
 Insieme ad essi unirأ² ai membri del Collegio cardinalizio un  arcivescovo, un vescovo e un religioso che si sono distinti per il loro  servizio alla Chiesa:
 Mons. Sergio Obeso Rivera, arcivescovo emerito di Jalapa;
 Mons. Toribio Porco Ticona, prelato emerito di Coro Coro;
 il reverendo Padre Aquilino Bocos Merino, claretiano


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور البلدات الكلدانية في قضاء عقرة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زار  صباح الجمعة 18 أيار 2018  غبطة  ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة السفير البابوي المطران البرتو  اورتيغا مارتن والاباء افرام كليانا مدير المعهد الكهنوتي البطريركي وفريد  كينا وفارس ياقو مسؤولي رعايا عقرة.
 في البدء زار بلدة ملابروان ( 70 بيتا)  وهزارجوت (60 بيتا) وبيناصور (120 بيتا)، ونهاوا (6 بيوت)، ومدينة عقرة،  مركز القضاء،  وشلال سيبا ومجمع عقرة – نهلة (6 بيوت مع 50 بيتا  يتبع  الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة(. وحيثما زار غبطته طلب من الأهالي التفكير بمشروع  يشكل مورد عمل ورزق للبلدة يمكن للبطريركية ان تجد تمويلا له، بدل  الاستمرار على المساعدات الغذائية التي تقدمها الجمعيات الخيرية.














​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل  بقداس عيد حلول الروح القدس في كاتدرائية مار يوسف*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 احتفل مساء 20 أيار 2018 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى بالقداس  في كاتدرائية مار  يوسف بمناسبة عيد حلول الروح القدس (عيد العنصرة). عاونه الاب فراس كاهن  الرعية.
 وفي العِظة قال غبطته:
 يعطينا عيد العنصرة الكثير من الأمل  والرجاء. فكنيستنا بالرغم من كل الظروف القاسية والمعاناة، منفتحة  على  الحياة والتجديد. هناك علامات إيجابية: نحتاج إلى معرفتها وفهمها،  انها علامات نور وسط النفق المظلم، مثل تقديم دعوى تطويب  الأب رغيد ورفاقه  الشهداء، كذلك، رسامة خمسة كهنة خلال شهر واحد في العراق، وستكون  رسامات  أخرى في ديترويت والسويد في نهاية الشهر المقبل. والعلامة المضيئة  الأخرى هي اجتماع ما يفوق الخمسين من الاساقفة الكلدان في العراق والكهنة  والرهبان في رياضة روحية للفترة من 4 الى7 حزيران 2018، الى جانب رياضات  سنوية للرهبانيات. كما سينعقد  السينودس الكلداني السنوي في 7-13 أب  لاختيار أساقفة للكراسي الشاغرة ولدراسة عدد من القضايا الكنسية وأوضاع  الأبرشيات وقضايا الشأن العام.
 كما ذكر غبطته بفرح عودة  اكثر من 8000  عائلة الى بلداتنا في سهل نينوى، الامر الذي  لم يكن ممكنا من قبل  بسبب  احتلال تنظيم داعش لها، ومؤخراً الانتخابات البرلمانية والتي أتت بوجوه  جديدة نتمنى أن تُشكَّل حكومة مدنية ديمقراطية قوية… من المؤكد  سوف  يكون  الكثير من العلامات الحيوية غير المتوقعة في المستقبل.
 ونوَّه غبطته بإيجاز عن مفاجئة اليوم بترقيته الى كردينال، على أنها علامة حيوية لكنيسة العراق وفعل الروح القدس الذي ينهض بها.
  وختم غبطته بقوله: كم هو جميل أن  نرى  ونفهم  كل علامات الرجاء هذه  التي يمنحها الروح  الإلهي  في ارضنا  المُتعبة،  تماماً كما رأى حزقيال علامات أمل وحياة في أرض بابل قبل اكثر  من الفي وخمسمائة سنة.
 علينا ان ندرك بأن الله هو مصدر حب  واهتمام وعناية  لنا جميعاً. وانه لن يتركنا مهما كانت الظروف، فكما أن حب  الله يُغير، كذلك تفعل قوة  الحب في الانسان مهما ظن َّ أنه عاجزاً.
  أدعو الروح القدس أن يضاعف علامات  الحيوية في هذه الأيام وأن يكون هذا العيد مناسبة لنا لتجديد التزامنا  وشكرنا لله ووفائنا له وللكنيسة امنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2018)

*رئيس مجمع الكنائس الشرقية: التفاتة أبوية للكنيسة المتألمة في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 هنأ رئيس مجمع الكنائس الشرقية في  الفاتيكان الكاردينال ليوناردو ساندري أخاه البطريرك الكلداني لويس روفائيل  ساكو، كما والكنيسة في العراق، بمناسبة ترقيته كاردينالاً للكنيسة  الكاثوليكية الجامعة من قبل البابا فرنسيس.
 وقال الكاردينال ساندري في برقية تهنئة  وجهها لغبطته، نشرها الموقع الإلكتروني للبطريركية الكلدانية: "بمناسبة  إعلان اختياركم كاردينالاً يسرني أن أهنئكم بأجمل التهاني القلبية، كما  أؤكد لكم بأني سأذكركم بشكل خاص في صلاتي للرب للتعاون المثمر الذي  ستقدمونه لقداسة الحبر الأعظم في الخدمة الرعوية للكنيسة الجامعة".
 وأضاف: "إن التفاتة قداسة البابا هذه هي  هبة لغبطتكم وللكنائس وللشعب العراقي المتألم، وبالأخص لكنيسة بابل للكلدان  الحبيبة"، مشيرًا إلى أن "اللون الأحمر الأرجواني الذي سيتحلى به غبطتكم  يرمز للدماء التي سفكت على تربة العراق الحبيب، وكما يرمز لنار المحبة  الملتهبة في القلوب الساعية لتقديم العون والانتعاش لشعبكم الذي يعاني  كثيرًا".


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2018)

*رئيس الديوان يستقبل مديرة مكتب يونسكو العراق  لويزا اكستهاوزن للتباحث في إعمار كنائس الطاهرة والساعة في الموصل  ومزارات الايزيديين في سنجار*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام  ديوان اوقاف الديانات

 استقبل السيد رعد جليل كجة جي رئيس ديوان  اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية في مقر الديوان   السيدة لويزاكستهاوزنمديرةمكتبيونسكو العراق يوم  الثلاثاء22 أيار2018 .
 وقد تم التباحث خلال اللقاء عن التنسيق  والتعاون المشترك لتوقيع اتفاقية إعادة إعمار كنيسة الطاهرة للسريان  الكاثوليك وحماية كنيسة الساعة لللاتين في الموصل وكذلك إعمار مزارات  الايزيديين في سنجار والتي تعرضت للتخريب والهدم اثناء احتلال عصابات داعش  الارهابية محافظة نينوى .
 ومن المؤمل ان يتم تنفيذ اعمال الصيانة  والترميم من مبالغ منحة دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة والتي سبق ان خصصت  مبالغ ايضا لاعادة اعمار منارة الحدباء والجامع النوري في الموصل مع  امكانية  مشاركة  دول اخرى مستقبلا  في تقديم منح اخرى لاعمار المعالم  الاثرية والتراثية في الموصل .
 كما تم التباحث بخصوص إعمار الكنائس  الاخرى في الموصل ومنها كنيسة الطاهرة للسريان الارثوذكس التي تعرضت للهدم  والازالة بشكل كامل وتحويل موقعها الى موقف للسيارات .
 كما اكد رئيس الديوان ضرورة ان تراعي  المنظمة الحفاظ على المعالم الاثرية المسيحية والاشورية القديمة وعدم  البناء عليها ومنها على سبيل المثال جامع النبي يونس في الموصل
 بعدهاتطرق السيد رعد كجةجي الى وضع  الكنائس الاثرية في العراق وخاصة كنائس الشورجة والسوق العربي في بغداد  والتي لم يتم اعادة إعمارها بسبب تلكؤ وإهمال وزارة الثقافة في صرف المبالغ  التي خصصتها حكومة جمهورية العراق ضمن بغداد عاصمة الثقافة العربية ، كما  تم التطرق الى الكنائس الاثرية في كوخي والاثار المسيحية الاخرى في النجف  وكربلاء وتكريت والمزارات الايزيدية في سنجار وبعشيقة وبحزاني ومنادي  الصابئة المندائيين في العراق .
 اماالسيدة اكستهاوزن فتحدثت عن الجهود  المبذولة من قبل مكتب يونسكو العراق والى التحدي الكبير التي تواجهه منظمة  اليونسكو لايجاد الية مشتركة لادارة المباني التي يوجد تحتها معالم اثرية  وضرورة ان تكون عملية التوثيق هي الخطوة الاولى.
 وحضر اللقاء المدراء العامين في الديوان .


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بعيد القديسة ريتا في كنيسة سلطانة الوردية في الكرادة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى القداس الاحتفالي لعيد القديسة ريتا في 22 آيار  2018 ، في كنيسة سلطانة الوردية في الكرادة ببغداد، بمشاركة السفير البابوي  في العراق، ألبرتو مارتن أورتيغا والأب مارتن بني راعي الخورنة والعديد من  الكهنة والراهبات وجمع غفير من المؤمنين الذين توافدوا للصلاة في هذا  اليوم المبارك.
 تحدث غبطته عن القداسة، على أنها ليست  حكراً على أشخاص معينين، بل متاحة لكل من يؤمن ويحب إيمانه ويجسِّده في  حياته اليومية،  وضرب مثلاً في ذلك حياة القديسة ريتا. كما تطرق غبطته في  الموعظة الى حياة مريم العذراء القديسة لنتعلم منها الصبر والطاعة لكلمة  الله والمواظبة على الصلاة.
 أعقب القداس إفتتاح السوق الخيري واحتفل  المؤمنون بقص الكيك وامتزجت الزغاريد بترانيم الشكر إحتفاءاً بترقية غبطته  الى رتبة الكردينالية، والتي أعلنها الفاتيكان قبل يومين.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2018)

*مراسيم الاحتفال بالكرادلة الجدد بروما 28-29 حزيران 2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 28  حزيران الساعة الثالثة والنصف بعد  الظهر تتم رتبة تلبيس القبعة الحمراء والخاتم وتسليم البراءة البابوية  للكرادلة الجدد. من يرغب في الحضور ينبغي ان يحصل على تذكرة خاصة. ومن ثم  استقبال في قاعة البابا بولس السادس.
 29 حزيران الساعة التاسعة قداس يترأسه البابا فرنسيس ويشترك فيه الكرادلة الجدد، هنا أيضا بحاجة الى بطاقة دخول.
 البطريركية تطلب من كل الراغبين في المشاركة ارسال عددهم ليتسنى لها حجز البطاقات. الطلبات ترسل عبر البريد الالكتروني البطريركيbabelpatriarchate@gmail.com  وآخر موعد لاستلام الطلبات 3 حزيران.
 البطاقات يمكن استلامها يوم 27 من سيادة المطران باسيليوس يلدو في بينسيوناتو رومانو بقرب ساحة مار بطرس via traspontina18
 السادة الأساقفة لا يحتاجون الى تذكرة دخول وللقداس يمكن ارتداء الحلل المهيئة من قبل مسؤولي الطقوس.
 ينبغي الحضور قبل ساعة من الاحتفال لتوزيع الأماكن.
 يمنع اتباع النظام والبروتوكول لربما لا يُسمح بالهلهولة (مكلكولي) والتصفيق. سوف نسال مسؤولي البروتوكول عن ذلك.
 البطريرك يتفهم ظروف كل واحد ولن يقدم دعوة لاحد ولا يقبل اية هدايا.
 اذكروه في صلاتكم واذكروا العراق الذي ينتظر ولادة حكومة جديدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2018)

*منظمة الدراسات والمعلومات الجندرية (Gois) تحاضر في متحف التراث السرياني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أقامت منظمة الدراسات والمعلومات الجندرية  (Gois) محاضرة بعنوان:- تأثير المشاعر والأحاسيس في حياة الإنسان، وذلك في  الساعة العاشرة من صباح يوم الأحد 27/5/2018.
 وكان النشاط بالتعاون مع المديرية العامة  للثقافة والفنون السريانية، وحضره موظفو وموظفات المديرية بفروعها  المعروفة، يتقدمهم الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل مدير عام الثقافة والفنون  السريانية.
 وقد تطرقت السيدة مريم دوسكي الى الجوانب  النفسية والمشاعر والأحاسيس ومدى تأثيرها وتفاعلها مع شخصية الإنسان وبخاصة  مع المرأة الشرقية.
 وقد تفاعل الحضور مع المحاضرة من خلال النقاش والحوار وطرح الأسئلة حول موضوع المحاضرة.

 اعلام المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مايو 2018)

*أول لقاء مع البطريرك ساكو منذ تسميته كاردينالاً من قبل البابا فرنسيس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 فيما يلي فيديو الحوار الذي أجرته قناة  “الحرة عراق” يوم الأثنين 28 آيار 2018 مع البطريرك الكلداني لويس روفائيل  ساكو، وهو الأول منذ تسميته كاردينالاً للكنيسة الكاثوليكية الجامعة، حيث  أشار إلى أن هذا التعيين هو تعبير عن قرب البابا فرنسيس بشكل خاص،  والفاتيكان بما يحمل من ثقل روحي وأخلاقي بشكل عام، من العراق وتضامنه مع  العراقيين، طالباً من العراق أن ينفتح على العالم، وأن يحمل صوته ومعاناته  وتطلعاته إلى المجتمع الدولي.



[YOUTUBE]HaTqAhr160U[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مايو 2018)

*الرئيس الفرنسي إيمانويل ماكرون يستقبل البطريرك الماروني بشارة الراعي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 وصف البطريرك الماروني الكاردينال بشاره  الراعي، في لقاء مع الإعلاميين، الرئيس الفرنسي إيمانويل ماكرون بـ"رجل  المسؤولية"، وقال: "تحدثنا معه عن الوضع الاقتصادي اللبناني، لا سيما مؤتمر  سيدر والاصلاحات المطلوبة في لبنان بغية تسهيل دعم لبنان".
 وأضاف: "تناولنا أيضًا موضوع اللاجئين  وأهمية عودتهم. ومن هنا، لا بد من فصل القضية السياسية عن الوضع الامني.  وسأل عن رغبة النازحين السوريين في العودة، فأجبناه أننا علينا تشجيعهم".  وتابع الراعي: "إن مسألة التعايش ولبنان كوطن نموذج كانت محطة مهمة في  حديثنا. كما تحدثنا عن الفرانكوفونية والمدارس الخاصة وموضوع الزيادات على  الاقساط".
 وأشار إلى "أن المشكلة ليست بين المدارس  والأهل، انما على الدولة تحمل مسؤولياتها"، وقال: "إن وزارة التربية طالبت  بمبالغ لتعليم الطلاب السوريين، وكنا نتمنى أن تفعل الامر نفسه للطلاب  اللبنانيين. ونحن نأسف أنهم لم يلحظوا موضوع المؤسسات التربوية في مؤتمر  سيدر. كما طالبنا بعقد مؤتمر للسلام في الشرق الاوسط".
 وتابع البطريرك الماروني حديثه مع  الإعلاميين: "الرئيس ماكرون استمع إلينا بمحبة وبدقة، وأبدى اهتماما كبيرا،  بما قلناه". وأردف: "نحن نتخوف من التوطين، وعامل الوقت ليس لصالحنا.  وسلمناه مذكرة عن كل القضايا التي تناولناها".


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يونيو 2018)

*منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تساهم في انشاء مكتبة جامعة الحمدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 - السيد يوحنا يوسف توايا رئيس فرع المنظمة في اربيل يتابع ميدانيا هذا المشروع بدعم من مؤسسة زكا خان.

 انجزت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان دعما  ميدانيا جديدا لجامعة الحمدانية تمثل في المساهمة بأنشاء مكتبة الجامعة،  وبالتفصيل قامت المنظمة ببناء رفوف حديثة لايداع الكتب عليها، وتولى  مسؤولية متابعة هذا المشروع السيد يوحنا يوسف توايا رئيس فرع منظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان في اربيل بالتنسيق والتعاون مع مؤسسة زكا خان.
 يشار الى ان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  كانت قد تلقت كتابا من رئاسة جامعة الحمدانية بتوقيع الاستاذ الدكتور أنيس  بهنام نعوم مساعد رئيس الجامعة للشؤون الادارية والمالية وكالة يتمنى على  المنظمة المساهمة في دعم انشاء المكتبة العامة لهذه الجامعة، مستذكرا  المساهمات التي تولتها منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان في السعي لتأسيس هذه  الجامعة واعانتها ضمن العديد من النشاطات الآخرى.
 يذكر ان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان كانت  قد اسهمت مساهمة اساسية في استحداث جامعة الحمدانية، وكذلك دعمها في  المختبرات وقاعة رياضية فضلا عن تقديم الدعم الى طلبة الاقسام الداخلية  فيها، وكذلك المساعدة في عدد من الانشطة الآخرى.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يونيو 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بقداس عيد القربان المقدس في الوكالة البطريركية - روما*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 مساء يوم الخميس ٣١ أيّار ٢٠١٨، احتفل  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي بمناسبة عيد القربان المقدس، في كابيلا  مريم العذراء في الوكالة البطريركية السريانية في روما.
      في كلمته الروحية، تأمّل غبطته  بأهمّية سرّ جسد الرب يسوع ودمه الأقدسين في حياة المؤمن، إذ بتناولهما  يثبت المؤمن بالرب يسوع وينال الحياة الأبدية.
     وصلّى غبطته من أجل أبناء كنيستنا  السريانية المنتشرين في أوروبا وبلاد الغرب، ومن أجل الكنيسة المتألّمة في  الشرق، كي يكون جسد الرب ودمه ضياءً وزاداً روحياً يهب المؤمنين الحياة.
     وسأل غبطته شفاعة الأمّ السماوية مريم  العذراء في نهاية شهر أيّار المكرَّس لتكريمها، كي تشفع بالمؤمنين لدى  ابنها الوحيد الرب يسوع المسيح ليباركهم بفيض نعمه وعطاياه.
     شارك في القداس سيادة المطران مار  أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على البصرة والخليج  العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، والخوراسقف جورج مصري المعتمَد  البطريركي لدى الكرسي الرسولي، والأب رامي قبلان الزائر الرسولي في أوروبا،  والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والأب بول قس داود كاهن إرساليات  سوردتاليا واسكلستونا وفيستروس في السويد، وبعض المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2018)

*احتفالية ذكرى تتويج مريم العذراء ملكة الكون في دير مار يوسف بأربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 برعاية رئيس أساقفة أبرشية أربيل  الكلدانية المطران بشار متي وردة، احتفلت رهبانية بنات مريم الكلدانيات  باحتفالية تتويج مريم العذراء ملكة الكون، حيث استهل الإحتفال بصلاة مسبحة  الوردية وتأمل الشهر المريمي ومن ثم طلبة العذراء مريم، ومن ثم ترأس سيادته  الاحتفال بالقداس الإلهي واشترك معه لفيف من الكهنة، بحضور طلبة معهد  شمعون الصفا الكهنوتي والشمامسة الإنجيليين القادمين من أبرشية مار توما  الكلدانية في ميشيغن؛ وراهبات من مختلف الرهبانيات وجمع غفير من المؤمنين.
 وفيما يلي عظة المطران بشار متي وردة، بعنوان: "مريم مُعلّمة الإيمان":
 أمتلأت إليصابات من الروح القُدس وأنشدّت:  "هنيئاً لكِ، يا مَن آمنتِ بأن ما جاءَها من عند الربِ سيتُم" (لو 1: 41-  45). وعادَ ربّنا وهنأ أمهِ مريم عندما قال للمرأة التي باركتهُ: "هنيئاً  لمَن يسمع كلام الله ويعمل بهِ". فبدءُ الإيمان هو من عند الله، في كلمتهِ:  "في البدء كان الكلمة، والكلمةُ عند الله، وكان الكلمة الله. هو في البدءِ  كان عند الله، به كان كلُّ شيءٍ، وبغيره ما كانَ شيءٌ مما كان" (يو 1: 1-  3). وإيمانُ أمنا مريم كان جواباً لدعوةِ الله لها، وتحقق هذا الجواب عمليا  ًفي حياتها من خلال: الإصغاء للكلمة وحفظها ثم عيش هذه الكلمة والشهادة  لها في حياتها مهما كانت تبعاتها، فلا يُمكن الحديث عن أمنا مريم إلا  إنطلاقاً من مُبادرة الله المُحبة تجاه الإنسان؛ تجاهنا.
 الله الآب يُريد قلب الإنسان، لذا يُبادِر  إليه مثلما يُبادِر المُحِب تجاه مَن يُحبهُ فيسألهُ الشِركة، ويُبادِر  تجاههُ بالعهدِ، فالله الآب هو المُبادِر وهو صاحبُ الخطوة الأولى. من هنا  نفهم سلامَ الملاك لمريم: "السلام عليك يا مُمتلئة نعمة". فمريم لم تملء  نفسها من النعمةِ، الله الآب هو الذي أنعمَ عليها، والله يُعطي ما هو عليه،  المحبّة. إلهنا وهبَ لأمنّا مريم المحبة، وهذه المحبة قادرةٌ على تغيير  المحبوب فتجعلهُ إنسانا مُحباً، تخلقهُ من جديد. محبة الزوجين لبعضهما  تخلقُ إنساناً وتغيّرهما من زوج وزوجة إلى أب وأم، ومحبتهم كأبٍ وكامٍ  تغيّر الطفلَ إلى إنسانٍ ينمو في القامة والحكمة أمام الله والناس. حيثما  تأتي المحبّة تهبُ لمَن يقبلها هويّة جديدة وتغيّره ليكون هو مُحباً، فصارت  أمنّا مريم بنعمةِ الله: والدتهُ، أمةُ الربِ، خادمتهُ.
 قَبلِت مريم إذن مُبادرة الله الخلاصية،  وآمنت بأن الله قادرٌ على كلِّ شيءٍ بالمحبة، فهو محبة، والمحبة تتجاوز  المستحيلات: "فما من شيءٍ غير ممكن عند الله". فقالت مريم: "أنا خادمة  الرب: فليكن لي كما تقول" (لو 1: 26- 38).
 إيمان مريم إيمانٌ مُكتملٌ: مُبادرة من  الله (الداعي)، وجوابٌ شخصيٌّ على الدعوة، فجاءت الدعوة من الله نعمةً على  على مريم وعادت إليه بإنسانة كرست حياتها كلها له شاكرةً: "أنا خادمة  الرب"، وفي هذه العبارة جعلت مريم حياتها كلّها بين يدي الله الآب، وأختارت  أن تكون الأمة، الخادمة الأمينة لمشيئتهِ.
 إيمانٌ امنا مريم هو إيمانٌ يُصغي إلى  كلمةِ الله ويتأمل فيها ويحفظها ويرافقها ويحرس عليها بل يبحث عنها لكي لا  تتيه عنه. إيمانها إيمانٌ يسهر على كلمة الله، ويخدم كلمة الله، ويعتني  بكلمة الله في بيت لحم وفي مصر وفي الناصرة وفي الجليل وعلى الجلجلة. ومن  هذه المحطات نعرف أنه إيمانٌ مُختَبرٌ بالصعوبات والآلام، فلم تكن حياتها  مفروشةً بالوردِ، بل نفذَ سيفُ الحزنِ في نفسها" (لو 2: 35).
 إيمان امنا مريم إيمانٌ مُحبِ، لأن  باعثهُ: الله هو محبّة، فهي تقبل ما يُقدم لها، فيُغيّرها لتكون هي ما  تنال: المحبّة. فأمنا مريم سمحت لله بأن يخدُم الناس من خلالها، فقامت  مُشرعةً حاملة الله الذي حلَّ فيها لتكون قُربَ أليصابات والتي أنشدّت  وبإلهامٍ من الروح القُدس: "مَن أنا حتّى تجيءَ أم ربي؟ قبلت مريم كلمة  الله وسمحت لهذا الكلمة أن تتجسد فيها، فقدمت لنا أولى علامات الخلاص  الآتي، فربنا يسوع يذهب من خلال مريم ليخدمَ أليصابات العاقر وزكريا الشيخ.
 إيمان امنا مريم هو إيمانٌ شاكرٌ، أصلهُ  من عند الله وعادَ إليهِ بإنسانةٍ تُمجدهُ لعظمتهِ: تُعظمُ نفسي الربّ  وتبتهجُ روحي بالله مُخلصي، لأنه نظرَ إليَّ أنا خادمتهُ الوضيعة! فكل  التمجيد هو لله وهي صارت مُباركة بسبب نعمةِ الله. لم تتفاخر أو تتكابر  بسبب ما أُعطيّ لها من النعمة، بل رأت فيها علامات محبة الله للإنسان.
 إيمانها جعلها حاضرة في حياة ربّنا يسوع  فرافقتهُ دوماً، ورافقت الكنيسة لأن الله هو الذي أرادَ ذلكَ (أع 1: 14).  فلمريم مكانةٌ متميّزة في مخطط الله الخلاصي. وعندما حلَّ الله بيننا خلقَ  مع مريم شِركة لا تنفصم، فهو ربّها ورأسها، وهي أول مَن قال: ليكن لي بحسبِ  قولِكَ. فسارت طريق الإيمان بأمانةٍ حتّى الصليب.
 مسيرة إيمان مريم جعلها تقف إلى جانب  إبنها على الصليب فأختارها ربّنا يسوع لتكون أماً للكنيسة التي تمثلّت  بالتلميذ الحبيب الواقف إلى جانب صليب يسوع، وأختارها الله لتكون مَن  يُرافق الرُسل (الكنيسة) في الصلاة: "وكانوا يُواظبون كلهم على الصلاة  بقلبٍ واحدٍ، مع بعضِ النساء ومريم أم يسوع وإخوتهِ" (أع 1: 14). إلهنا  اختارها لتكون المرافقة المُصلية، فعندما نُصلي لها وإليها، فنحن لا نقول  أنه أخذت مكان الله، فإيمانها صادقٌ لأنه إيمانٌ يقود إلى الله الآب:  "إعملوا كل ما يأمركم به" (يو 2: 5). نحن إنمّا نُنفذ ما حسُنَ لدى الله  الذي أختارها لنا ككنيسة لتكون مَن يُصلي معنا ولنا إلى الله الآب. وعندما  نُكرمها فإننا نُكمل وصية الروح القُدس الذي أنشدَ فيها: سوف تهنئني جميعُ  الأجيال.
 نحن إذ نُكرِم أمنا مريم فنحن نُعظمُ  أعمال الله القديرة فيها، ففيها ظهرت قُدرة الله. وكان هذا ليُعطينا  الشجاعة لمواصلة مسيرة الإيمان والنمو في القداسة فالإنتصار على الخطيئة  ممكن بيسوع المسيح، إبنُ مريم. ففي إكرامنا لمريم أمنا اليوم نواصلُ  التعظيم الذي صارَ لها من قبل الله الآب ونُعلِن: أن الله صنعَ فيها كل ما  يُريد أن يصنعهُ في الإنسان، وهي نفسها تعترِف بذلك: "لأَنَّ القَديرَ  صَنَعَ إِليَّ أُموراً عَظيمة: قُدُّوسٌ اسمُه" (لو 1: 49). فمريم لا  تحسُبُ ما أنعمَ الله به عليها إمتيازاً، بل مناسبةً لتمجيدهِ.
 نحن بحاجة اليوم لمثل هذا الموقف  الإيماني: أنا أمةُ الربّ"، إيمانٌ يعرِف أن يشكر ويُمجّد عظائم الله في  الحياة، ويشعر العالم أنه عالمٌ أكثر محبة من خلال حضورنا المسيحي. ربّنا  يسوع جعلَ الله حاضراً في حياة البشرية، وقدمت مريم حياتها وجسدها لتكون في  خدمة مشروع الله، ونحن مدعوون لأن نجعل يسوع حاضرا ًفي حياة الناس، وهو  ينتظر أن نكون على مثال أمنا مريم مُستعدين لأن نُعطيه حياتنا لتكون في  خدمة مشروعهِ.
 اليوم، ونحن نحتفل بتتويج العذراء مريم  ملكةً للكون، تدعونا أمنا مريم الملكة لأن نسمح لها بأن تدخل بيوتنا،  قلوبنا لتكون ملكةً عليها. لندعوها مريم لتدخل بيوتنا وتعلّمنا كيف نعيش  إيماننا المسيحي اليوم. فهي بنتُ جنسنا الإنساني ووضعت حياتها تحت تصرّف  الله، فنالت الخلاص بل القداسة، وملئها الله بالنعمةِ، وهي تدعونا اليوم  قائلة: "سلمّوا حياتكم بيد الله ولا تخافوا، فهو معكم: عمانوئيل، فأعملو  بكل ما يقولهُ لكم".
 فيا أمنّا مريم،
 نَحْنُ أَيضاً اليَوم، نَقِفُ أَمامَكِ، أَيَّتُها المَلِكَة، ملكةُ الكون،
 ونُكرمُكَ ملكةً على حياتنا وبيوتنا
 نُعَلِّقُ عَليْكِ رَجاءَنا كَما عَلى مِرْساةٍ أَمينَةٍ وَراسِخَة.
 نُكَرِّسُ لَكِ عَقْلَنا ونَفْسَنا وَجَسَدَنا، بِجُمْلَتِه.
 فأقبليها ليكون بين يديك في خدمةِ مشروع الله الخلاصي.
 وأجعلينا تلامذة أمناءَ لأبنكِ، نُصغي إليه بقلبٍ صافٍ وبطاعةٍ نزيهةٍ.
 ولترافقنا صلاتُك مثلما رافقتي الكنيسة
 وأرشدينا إلى إبنك عندما نتيهُ عنه بسبب خطايانا.
 يا مريم يا أمنّا، يا ملكةِ الكون.
 صلِّ لأجلنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يجتمع مع أساقفة الكلدان بالعراق*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 اجتمع صباح الخميس 7 حزيران 2018، على  هامش الرياضة الروحية للكهنة،  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو  بأساقفتنا في العراق: مار شليمون وردوني، مار ميخائيل مقدسي، مار ربان  القس، مار بشار وردة، مار يوسف توما ومار حبيب النوفلي. وتناول معهم  عدة  مواضيع، بضمنها الوضع العام في البلاد ودور الكنيسة، وتنشيط العمل الراعوي  والاجتماعي في الابرشيات والخورنات لمساعدة الناس على العودة والبقاء،  والاهتمام بالكهنة والرهبان، واعداد لقاء كهنة وممثلين علمانيين من  أبرشيات العراق في لقاء الكهنة القادم حول موضوع: الشباب والعائلة والايمان  وتمييز الدعوة وذلك في 17-19 أيلول وفي المجمع البطريركي بعنكاوا/أربيل.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2018)

*عضو مجلس محافظة البصرة بطرسيان يستقبل رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 ذكرت جريدة البصرة أن عضو مجلس محافظة  البصرة نوفاك ارام بطرسيان استقبل رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية  والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية ، رعد جليل كجه جي ، والوفد المرافق له الذي  وصل الى محافظة البصرة”.
 وقال بطرسيان لجريدة البصرة، انه التقى،  رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية ،  والوفد المرافق له من الديوان خلال الزيارة التي قام بها للبصرة ، مبينا  الى زيارة رئيس ديوان الاوقاف الكنائس والطوائف ، ومندي الصابئة ، واطلاعه  على الاحتياجات ومتطلبات هذه الطوائف خلال المرحلة الراهنة ، موضحا الى  استعراضه الجهود الحكومية التي قامت بها الحكومة المحلية في البصرة لتعزيز  التعاون المشترك والاخآء والمحبة والعيش السلمي والوحدة الوطنية ، واشاعة  المبادئ المشتركة في تعزيز الحفاظ على النسيج المجتمعي ، والدماء التي  بذلها ابطال الحشد الشعبي والقوات الامنية التي اذهلت العالم أجمع ،  وبالخصوص ابناء البصرة ، وتضحيات ابناءها الكبيرة في سبيل تحرير العراق من  براثن الدواعش ، وطردهم من المناطق المحتلة “.
 واضاف بطرسيان الى التباحث مع رئيس  الديوان والوفد المرافق له موضوع ترتيب الاجراءات اللازمة التمهيدية لغرض  زيارة بابا الفاتيكان الى العراق بأقرب فرصة ممكنة ، معربا عن ترحيبه  بالزيارة المرتقبة لـ “بابا الفاتيكان ” فرنسيس الى العراق”.
 وأكد بطرسيان ان” تحقيق هذه الزيارة لـ :  البابا فرنسيس إلى العراق ستسهم في نشر رسالة السلام والتضامن بين أبناء  الديانات المختلفة ، وتعتبر خطوة تمهيدية لتشيكل ارضية ، وفرصة مهمة لهذه  الزيارة الرسولية للبابا فرنسيس والتأكيد على استمرار دعم الكرسي الرسولي  للعراق ورغبته في تقوية العلاقات الثنائية مع العراق”.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2018)

*اقدم كنيسة في العراق تلفظ انفاسها الاخيرة...تعرف على ما تبقى منها *





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- و1ن نيوز/
نوارة العقابي

 على الرغم من اهمية محافظة كربلاء  للمسلمين اذ تضم مرقدي الامامين الحسين وأخيه العباس نجلا الإمام علي بن  أبي طالب أول الأئمة المعصومين، الا انها مهمة ايضاً للمسيحيين اذ تحتضن  هذه المحافظة اقدم الكنائس في العالم والذي يعود تاريخ بنائها الى القرن  الخامس الميلادي، تدعى بكنيسة الاقيصر او القيصر في قضاء عين التمر وعلى  مسافة 70 كم من مركز المدينة.
 قبل 1500 عام إختار المسيحيون الأوائل  صحراء هذه المدينة  لبناء كنيسة الأقيصر، والتي أتخذت القدس قبلة لها، وكان  هذا الموقع مدينة متكاملة تزخر بالحياة منذ قرون بعيدة ، ولم يبقى منها  اليوم سوى اطلال تحت تأثير العواصف الرملية.

اكتشافها
 أكتشفت هذه الكنيسة اثناء التنقيبات التي  اجريت عام 1967-1977 ، وبعد اكتشافها قام المسيحيون الكلدان بزيارتها سنويا  في فترة اعياد الميلاد لإحياء القداديس فيها. تمتلئ جدران هذه الكنيسة  برسوم متعددة للصليب، فضلاً عن الكتابات الآرامية على جدرانها.
 العوامل البيئية عرضت الكنيسة إلى التخريب  وكذلك اتخاذها هدفا للتدريب العسكري من قبل نظام حزب البعث، بالإضافة إلى  عمليات نبش بعد احتلال العراق لحقت 30 قبراً من القبور التي تعود إلى رهبان  الكنيسة ورجال دينها، من قبل سراق الآثار. كل ذلك ساهم بشكل وبآخر بتخريب  هذا المعلم الأثري، الذي هدد بالاندثار نتيجة الاهمال.

بنائها المعماري
 بُنيت  هذه الكنيسة من الطابوق المفخور أو  الفرشي، تحتوي على سبعة مداخل متناظرة الاضلع الطولية، وتوزيع هذه المداخل  تتميز به الكنيسة العراقية عن البيزنطينية، وتوجد قبة ضخمة في قاعة الطقوس  التي كانت دفينة، جدار المذبح الذي يتوسط الجدار الشرقي يحتوي باطنه على  زخارف، كما احتوى الضلع الجنوبي من الجزء الشرقي للكنيسة على كوة نافذة  احتوت على عقد بيضوي.
 و يحيطها سور مبني من الطين و فيها 4  أبراج و يوجد في السور 15 بابا للدخول وهي مقوسة من الأعلى فيما يبلغ طول  بناء الكنيسة 16 مترا و عرضها 4 أمتار. وحددت اعمال التنقيب المخطط بالكامل  للكنيسة، والآثار التي كشف عنها تعود إلى مملكة المناذرة والحيرة وجزء من  مستوطنة مشيدة على مساحة نحو 800 دونم مربع.

أهميتها السياحية
 لا تقتصر الأهمية السياحية لكنيسة الاقيصر  على كونها اثراً تاريخياً فحسب، بل تعتبر معلماً دينياً مهماً للمسيحيين  خصوصاً أذا تم اعادة ترميم قبة المذبح وباقي ملحقات الكنيسة وتشجير المنطقة  وتعبيد الطريق المؤدي إليها. لكن مما يؤسف له ان عمليات التنقيب والترميم  الخاصة بالكنيسة قد توقفت لتوقف التخصيصات المالية الخاصة بذلك.
 عضو مجلس محافظة كربلاء سابقاَ و رئيس  كتلة الحكمة حالياً، حبيب الطرفي، يقول انه :"اذا لم يتم الاهتمام بـكنيسة  (الاقيصر) في كربلاء  فستندثر، وبذلك ستفقد المحافظة ميزة من وجهها الآخر،  ويفقد العراق معلماً تاريخياً وسياحياً مهماً".
 ويضيف ان :"الجهات المعنية  لديها  اولويات، ويبدو ان الكنيسة ليست من اولوياتهم، في  الوقت الذي يفترض ان  تكون على راس اهتماماتهم نظراً لأهميتها التاريخية والحضارية".
 ووعد بالاهتمام شخصياً بالموضوع بقوله :"  انا بدوري سأتصل بالحكومة المحلية للوصول الى حلول وخطط لإنقاذ هذا المعلم ،  وسأطالب حكومة كربلاء المحلية للقيام بواجبها بشكل كامل".
 وشدد قائلاً :" ان الاثار ولاسيما اثار  الديانات الاخرى شيء مهم جدا، يدل على ان العراق مهبط الديانات القديمة،  وان وجود الديانات القديمة  يعني وجود حالة من التعايش آنذاك، وتسليط الضوء  على هذا الموضوع يكون له افراز ايجابي على وضعنا الحالي".
 ويسترسل :" ان اعادة اعمارها سيضيف  مردودات اقتصادية للبلد، وهذا من شانه ان يقتل احادية الواردات العراقية،  بالإضافة الى خلق  نوع جديد للسياحة داخل كربلاء، لاسيما وان الكثيرين من  دول العالم سيهتمون بالاطلاع على هذا المعلم الحضاري ، وستصبح قبلة يلجئ  لها المختصون لمواصلة البحث في الاثار العراقية".

موقف الجهات المعنية
 من جانبه اشار رئيس لجنة السياحة والاثار،  جاسم المالكي، خلال حديث سابق له الى ان "هذه الكنيسة تعرضت للكثير من  التخريب وخاصة في زمن النظام البائد فقد جعل موقعها لتدريب الجنود ولا زالت  آثار الرصاص والقذائف على الجدران وفي موقع الكنيسة وتحتاج إلى تأهيل كامل  من رفع الركام وإعادة ترميمها وبناء مرافق ترفيهية بجانبها وتعبيد الطريق  بالاسفلت وهذا كله ضمن خطة وضعت لإعادة تأهيل كافة الآثار في كربلاء".
 وبين ان "هيئة السياحة والاثار لم تخصص  الأموال لإعادة تأهيل اي من الآثار في كربلاء وحتى لو خصص لها أموال فإنها  لا تكفي ولابد أن يتم تخصيص الأموال لها لإعادة التأهيل".
 وأضاف، انه "في السابق كان يقدم إليها  الأخوة المسيحيين لإقامة الصلاة في مذبح الكنيسة وحتى في هذا العام قدموا  أيضا وهذا هو التعايش بين كافة الأديان ونحن نرحب بهم دائما".

مواطنون يعلّقون
 لم يكن يعلم المواطن جاسم خلف، وهو من  اهالي محافظة كربلاء بوجود كنيسة في مدينته ويرى ان :" الاعلام العراقي لا  يسلط الضوء على هذه الاماكن الاثرية، ومشغول بالقضايا السياسية فقط".
 ويضيف قائلاً ان :" الاهمال الحكومي  المستمر ينهش الكثير من المعالم الاثرية في العراق، وان السكوت عن هذا  التهاون سيؤدي الى فقدان العراق معالم كثيرة من شأنها ان تزيد الموارد  الاقتصادية للبلد، وان الاهتمام بهذا المعلم قد يزيد من فرصة ادراجها في  قائمة التراث العالمي الذي بدوره سيعزز السياحة في العراق ".
 اما الشاب سعد شاكر يقول "لقد زرت هذه  الكنيسة لكن لم اجد سوى بقايا آثار، ونباتات واوساخ محاطة بجدرانها، وان  الكثير منها رخو قد يتهدم في اي لحظة".
 ويتابع في حديثه ان :"اعادة اعمار هذا  المعلم سيزيد من الترابط الاخوي بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، فضلاً عن خلق  حالة من التعايش الذي نحتاجه في الوقت الحالي، لاسيما وانها تقع في منطقة  ذات غالبية مسلمة ". مطالباً وزارة السياحة والاثار إعادة تأهيل هذا الصرح  الأثري ليستقطب الاخوة المسيحيين مجدداً.
 فيما حذر ماجد الخزاعي المدير السابق  لهيئة السياحة في كربلاء  في وقت سابق من اندثار هذا المعلم اذ قال :" ان  العوامل البيئية عرضت الكنيسة إلى الكثير من التخريب من خلال ما تعرضت له  من كوارث.. ونرى ذلك واضحا من خلال أبواب الكنيسة التي أغلقت من الخارج  بالحجر والجص.
  ولفت :" إذا ما بقيت مهملة فان عوامل  الزمن قد تعرضها إلى الكثير من المشاكل لان الترميم الصحيح هو السبيل  الوحيد لكي تبقى الكنيسة صامدة على أن تعاد قبة المذبح التي سقطت ويعاد  ترميم الغرف المهدمة المحيطة بالكنيسة المخصصة للكهنة" مطالبا بحملة لتشجير  المكان وجعله اكثر جمالا.
 وحذر :" استمرار الاهمال سيؤدي الى اندثار  حتمي للكنيسة، وسنخسر واحدة من المعالم الأثرية المهمة في العراق مثلما  نخسر موقعا سياحيا رائعا سيأتي إليه آلاف السياح من المسيحيين وغيرهم من كل  أرجاء العالم".






​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يونيو 2018)

*اعمار كنيسة مار اداي الرسول في كرمليس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - توفيق سعيد/
 كنيسة مار اداي الرسول في كرمليس هي الكنيسة الرئيسية وشقيقة لكنيسة مريم العذراء ومزار القديسة بربارة الشهيدة .
 تقع الكنيسة وسط البلدة . وتحوي بين  احضانها رفاة لاباء كهنة خدموها لسنين مضت واهمهم الاب الشهيد رغيد كني كما  تحوي قاعة صغيرة ومجمع  ( قوناغ ) لمبيت الكهنة وخدماتهم . هذا وقد تم  اعمار الكنيسة لمرات عدة سابقا , وكان الاعمار بسيطا . واليوم وبعد انتهاء  صفحة داعش الذي مر بها وحرق جزءا منها ودمر جزءا اخر.. اليوم ومنذ اكثر من  ستة اشهر يستمر اعمارها بطريقة رائعة ..
 واكد لنا الاب ثابت بولص حبيب راعيها ان  انجازها سيتم قريبا جدا .. واكد لعشتار بان الاعمال تضمنت تغليف الاعمدة  والكهربائيات بالكامل والسقوف والاقواس الجديدة والتبريد المركزي والارضيات  من المرمر وسيتم تجهيزها بمقاعد خشبية جديدة . ولم ننس اننا ابقينا على  بوابة بمحيطها على حالها محروقة لتذكير المؤمنين بان داعش كان هنا .. كما  سيتم تطوير ضريح الشهيد رغيد بما يضمن لزواره جمالية وفهم لشخصيته . ومن  المرجح تطويبه قريبا .


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يونيو 2018)

*نداء من البطريركية الكلدانية الى المسيحيين في إقليم كوردستان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
  إستعداداً للانتخابات البرلمانية في  إقليم كوردستان والتي ستقام في 30 أيلول القادم . توجه البطريركية  الكلدانية هذا النداء الأبوي الى سياسي وأحزاب المكون المسيحي في الإقليم  ليوحِّدوا صفهم وموقفهم ويدخلوا إنتخابات الإقليم بقائمة واحدة. ان سلبيات  المرحلة الماضية في المركز والاقليم، وتعدد القوائم والمرشحين وتشتّت  الأصوات وتدخُّل جهات معينة في التأثير على النتائج، تحتّم على الجميع أن  ينهجوا منهجاً جديداً يختلف عن السابق ويتحملوا مسؤولياتهم بحكمة وروّية.
  وبعد لقاءات مع بعض الأحزاب المسيحية،  تهيب البطريركية بالمسيحيين الكردستانيين بصفتهم شركاء متساوين، أن يطالبوا  حكومة الإقليم بالمحافظة على الكوتا مستقلة،  بإصدار قانون يحصر  التصويت على المسيحيين وحدهم كما هو “النظام الانتخابي” في إيران والأردن،  لكي يتمكنوا  من إختيار الأصلح لهم وللإقليم.
  لذا، تدعو البطريركية الأحزاب  المسيحية الى الجلوس حول طاولة واحدة لدراسة هذا النداء والاتفاق على آليات  الترشيح وأسماء المرشحين في قائمة واحدة مُتّفق عليها.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يونيو 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يفتتح الرياضة الروحية السنوية لراهبات بنات مريم الكلدان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 إفتتح غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى عصر الأحد 10 حزيران 2018 الرياضة الروحية  السنوية لراهبات بنات مريم الكلدان، في الدير العام للرهبانية في المسبح  ببغداد تحت عنوان “لأَنَّ قُوَّتِي فِي الضَّعْفِ تُكْمَلُ” (2 قورنثية 12:  9)، بإرشاد سيادة المطران مار أنطوان أودو، أسقف حلب للكلدان- سوريا.
  ذكرغبطته، أن الرياضة فرصة  لنعمل على  ذواتنا، لنُصلِح ما أفرزه الوضع الاجتماعي والأمني والإقتصادي والهجرة وعدم  الاستقرار. هذه العوامل خلقت شيئا من الجفاف الإنساني والعاطفي والروحي  والفكري عند بعض المكرسين وعوض ان نُدخِل روح الله الى أعماقنا ونشعُّها في  مجتمعنا، سمحنا لروح العالم أن يدخل الى أديرتنا.
 وسلَّط غبطته الضوء على فرح التكريس  الكلي، وعدم السماح لمثل هذه الظروف والمشاكل أن تنزع منّا فرحنا وسلامنا،  لأن المكرَّس “مجاهد” يشهد لإيمانه وتكريسه ويجدُّ في الحياة المشتركة  سعياً للإلتماس وجه الله، فعندما تكون الجماعة منسجمة نشعر بفرح اللقاء  ودفء التضامن والاقتسام.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يونيو 2018)

*منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تلبي دعوة لحضور محاضرة عن الديانة الصابئية المندائية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
- وفد منظمة حمورابي يشارك في المناقشات التي جرت على هامش ما طرح في المحاضرة

 لبت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  الدعوة لحضور نشاط المنتدى الثقافي في كنيسة مار يوسف للسريان الكاثوليك في  بغداد يوم 9/6/2018 تضمن محاضرة للباحث المندائي المهندس تحسين ابراهيم  سعيد عن الديانة المندائية تناول فيها تعريفات تاريخية وروحية عن الصابئة  المندائية بوصفه دينا توحيديا.

 وضم وفد حمورابي السادة وليم وردا  مسؤول العلاقات العامة في المنظمة والدكتور حميد شهاب عضو الهيئة العامة  وعادل سعد المستشار الاعلامي فيها.

 الباحث المهندس تحسين تناول الديانة  الصابئية المندائية من التأسيس التاريخي بوصفهم شعب آرامي من سكان وادي  الرافدين، مشيرا الى أن جذورهم تمتد الى السومريين والبابليين وان اللغة  التي ينطقون بها هي اللغة الآرامية بلهجتها الشرقية المتأثرة كثيرا  بالأكدية في العهد البابلي.

 وتطرق الى اصل كلمة صابئة مشيرا الى  انها من جذر الكلمة المندائية ( صبا ) أي بمعنى اصطبغ أو تعمد وهي تطابق  أهم شعيرة دينية وهي طقس الصباغة، وبذلك تعني المصطبغ أو المتعمد، وتناول  الكتب المقدسة للصابئة وفي مقدمتها تعاليم النبي يحي بن زكريا والاهم من  ذلك الكتاب المقدس " كنزا ربا " وكتاب آخر عن الطقوس الخاصة بالتعميد  ومراسيم الزواج وكتاب الادعية والتراتيل والصلوات وكتاب قداها ربا ويعني  الصلاة العظيمة أو طلب التوسل وكتب اربعة أخرى تتعلق بمراسيم تكريس رجال  الدين وشرح لطقوس الصباغة وشرح لأيام عيد الخليقة، وكذلك شرح لمراسيم  الزواج.
 كما تناول الباحث اركان الديانة وهي التوحيد والتعميد والصدقة  والصوم وقبلة الصابئة المندائيين وشعارهم ودرجات رجال الدين، كما تطرق الى  مفاتيح العقيدة المندائية.

 هذا وقد جرت مناقشات مستفيضة في حوار  مع المحاضر شارك فيها المونسنيور الدكتور بيوس قاشا والسيد وليم وردا  والدكتور حميد شهاب وعادل سعد وآخرون، وكانت المشاركة في هذا النشاط مناسبة  للتداول في عدد من قضايا الساعة التي تهم العراق.

















​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 يونيو 2018)

*بنس: 110 ملايين دولار للأقليات المضطهدة في الشرق الأوسط*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الحرة/

 أعلن مايك بنس، نائب الرئيس الأميركي،  الأربعاء أن إدارة الرئيس دونالد ترامب خصصت 110 ملايين دولار لمساعدة  المسيحيين والأقليات المضطهدة في الشرق الأوسط.
 وقال بنس في كلمة ألقاها أمام المؤتمر  السنوي للكنائس المعمدانية الجنوبية المنعقد في مدينة دالاس بولاية تكساس  إن الإدارة الأميركية لن يهدأ لها بال حتى توفر الموارد والدعم الذي يحتاجه  المسيحيون والمجتمعات المضطهدة في أنحاء الشرق الأوسط من أجل إعادة بناء  مجتمعاتهم واستعادة عافيتهم في أوطانهم.
 وأضاف أنه والرئيس ترامب تأثرا بمعاناة هؤلاء، خاصة منطقة الشرق الأوسط.
 وأوضح نائب الرئيس أن هذه هي المرة الأولى  التي تقدم فيها الولايات المتحدة الدعم مباشرة للمنظمات غير الحكومية  المعنية بالمسيحيين والمجتمعات المضطهدة في الشرق الأوسط.
 وفضلا عن تخصيص هذه الأموال، قال بنس إن  هناك المزيد من العمل ينبغي فعله، موضحا أن مارك غرين الذي يترأس الوكالة  الأميركية للتنمية الدولية (USAID) سيسافر إلى العراق خلال الأيام القليلة  المقبلة لمواصلة الجهود في هذا الشأن.
 وكان بنس قد أشار في بيان سابق إلى أن  ترامب أوعز إلى الحكومة بالتوقف عن استخدام البرامج "البطيئة وغير الفعالة"  للأمم المتحدة، وبدء توزيع المساعدات عبر USAID بهدف تقديم مساعدة سريعة  ومباشرة.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2018)

*دعوة من مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق لغبطة البطريرك ساكو للقاء حواري سيعقد في بغداد *




 عشتارتيفي كوم


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2018)

*واشنطن بوست: لماذا تدعم أمريكا مسيحيي العراق والأيزيديين؟*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - عربي21/
 نشرت صحيفة "واشنطن بوست" تقريرا أعدته  المحررة الدبلوماسية كارلو موريلو، تقول فيه إن وكالة المساعدات الدولية  الأمريكية "يو أس إي إيد" ستقوم بإرسال المساعدات مباشرة للمسيحيين  العراقيين والأيزيديين، وبضغط من نائب الرئيس الأمريكي مايك بنس.
 ويكشف التقرير، الذي ترجمته "عربي21"، عن  أن الوكالة منحت 10 ملايين دولار لمجموعتين، بينهما واحدة تديرها "كاثوليك  رليف سيرفيس/ خدمات الإغاثة الكاثوليكية"، وذلك نقلا عن الإداري في "يو أس  إي إيد" مارك غرين.

 وتفيد موريلو بأنه سيتم توزيع 25 مليون دولار  لاحقا لمساعدة "المجتمعات المضطهدة" في العراق، وخصيصا للمسيحيين في سهول  نينوى والأيزيديين، وبهذا ترتفع المساعدات الإنسانية للأقليتين خلال السنة  المالية إلى 100 مليون دولار أمريكي، خصص ثلثها لجهود إعادة الاستقرار  وإعادة بناء المناطق التي تم طرد منها تنظيم الدولة.
 وتعلق الصحيفة على السرعة التي تم فيها  إقرار المساعدات، قائلة إنها انتصار للجماعات الدينية التي حاولت دعم  الأقليتين الدينيتين، اللتين تعيشان في العراق منذ آلاف السنين، لكنهما  تواجهان خطر الاختفاء، أو أن مجتمعاتهما تعرضت للدمار.
 ويجد التقرير أن الدفع باتجاه دعم  المسيحيين والأيزيديين يؤكد الأولوية التي وضعتها إدارة ترامب لمساعدة  المسيحيين، حتى في وقت تقوم فيه بتخفيض الأموال المخصصة للمساعدات  الأجنبية، مشيرا إلى أن الإدارة تعرضت للضغوط لإرسال مساعدات للأقليتين من  الجماعات المسيحية التي ضغطت على وزارة الخارجية، والإعلان عام 2016 عن  ممارسة تنظيم الدولة إبادة ضد المسيحيين والأيزيديين والشيعة، وقالوا إن  الوقت ينفد قبل أن "ينقرض" المسيحيون في المنطقة.
 وتشير الكاتبة إلى أن عدد المسيحيين تراجع  في منطقة نينوى من مليون ونصف نسمة قبل الغزو الأمريكي للعراق عام 2003،  ليصبح اليوم 200 ألف نسمة، فيما تراجع عدد الأيزيديين الذين يعيشون في  منطقة سنجار إلى حوالي نصف مليون.
 وتلفت الصحيفة إلى أن السياسة الأمريكية  تقوم على تقديم المساعدات الإنسانية دون تمييز في الدين أو العرق، إلا أن  ضحايا الإبادة من الأقليات الدينية والعرقية في العراق يعدون غير محميين.
 وينقل التقرير عن نينا شيا من مركز  الحريات الدينية في معهد هدسون، قولها: "ما المانع لأن نقدم الدعم بناء على  العقيدة في حال كانت الإبادة قائمة على الدين؟"، وأضافت: "إنهم ناجون من  الإبادة، وأبشع الانتهاكات الإنسانية والجرائم، وأقسمنا بعد الهولوكوست  بألا نقف مستسلمين ونسمح بتلاشي وتعثر المجتمعات".
 وتذكر موريلو أن تحالفات الجماعات الدينية  قامت بالاتصال ببنس، بعد سماعها عن بطء المساعدات الإنسانية، وقام بنس  بمراقبة "يو أس إي إيد" منذ تشرين الأول/ أكتوبر، عندما أخبر منظمة "في  الدفاع عن المسيحيين" أن الإدارة ستتجاوز "البرنامج  غير الفعال" الذي  تديره الأمم المتحدة، وتقوم بتوجيه البرنامج للجماعات الدينية في العراق من  خلال "يو أس إي إيد" والمنظمات الإغاثية الدينية، وبعدها بدأت الأموال  بالتدفق، ففي كانون الأول/ ديسمبر منحت "يو أس إي إيد" 6.6 مليون دولار  لثلاث منظمات غير حكومية؛ لمساعدة العائدين إلى محافظة نينوى، ومنحت  الخارجية 10 ملايين للأقليات الدينية في العراق، وفي كانون الثاني/ يناير  وجهت وكالة "يو أس إي إيد" 55 مليون من دفعة 75 مليون لبرنامج التنمية  التابع للأمم المتحدة لمشاريع إعمار في العراق، وقالت إن الدفعة الثانية 75  مليون لن يفرج عنها حتى تحصل على تأكيدات بأن هذه الأموال ستنفق بطريقة  جيدة. 
 وتنوه الصحيفة إلى أنه منذ ذلك الوقت خصصت  4 ملايين دولار للاحتياجات الصحية في نينوى، وتبحث عن منظمات محلية  للتعاون في منح إضافية بقيمة 35 مليون دولار، مشيرة إلى أن برنامج التنمية  التابع للأمم المتحدة نفى الاتهامات ببطء توصيل المساعدات الإغاثية إلى  نينوى وسنجار، وقالت نائبة الممثل الخاص للأمين العام للأمم المتحدة مارتا  رويداس، إن "يو أس إي إيد" ساعدت في تمويل 340 برنامجا في العراق، وتم  الإعلان عن عشرات المشاريع، مثل المياه والمدارس والعيادات. 
 ويستدرك  التقرير بأن الحاجة كبيرة، والمساعدات غير كافية، حيث قدر البنك الدولي  كلفة إعمار ما دمرته الحرب بـ 88 مليار دولار، فيما لا تغطي مشاريع برنامج  التنمية التابع للأمم المتحدة سوى 1% فقط.
 وتورد الكاتبة نقلا عن مسؤول من وكالة  المساعدات الدولية الأمريكية، قوله: "نعلم أن هناك الكثير من العمل جار"،  إلا أن بنس لم يكن راضيا عن التقدم الجاري في الميدان، ووجه قبل فترة غرين  من "يو أس إي إيد" للسفر إلى العراق قبل نهاية الشهر الحالي، لإعداد تقرير  له حول خطط نقل المساعدات للعراق سريعا، وقال بيان حاد صادر من مكتبه إن  نائب الرئيس "لن يتسامح مع أي معوقات بيروقراطية".
 وتنقل الصحيفة عن مسؤول أمريكي مطلع على  مواقف بنس، قوله إن نائب الرئيس يرى أن "يو أس إي إيد" فشلت في إعطاء  الأولوية للموضوع، وانه مستعد لدعم أي تغييرات تقوم بها الوكالة، لافتة إلى  أنه تم استبدال مدير مكتب الشرق الأوسط، وهو موظف في سلك الخدمات  الخارجية، بآخر عين لأسباب سياسية، وعمل في مشاريع التنمية تحت إشراف غرين  في المعهد الجمهوري الدولي.
 وبحسب التقرير، فإن بنس قال في خطاب أمام  اجتماع للطائفة المعمدانية الجنوبية يوم الأربعاء: "لن نرتاح حتى نقدم  لإخواننا المسيحيين والمجتمعات المضطهدة في الشرق الأوسط الدعم والمصادر  التي يحتاجونها للتعافي والإعمار والازدهار في أرض أجدادهم". 

  وتقول موريلو إنه من غير المعلوم أي جماعة ستخسر الدعم الأمريكي، بعد  تحويله إلى الأقليات الدينية، وما سيكشف عنه التفضيل في المساعدات مستقبلا  في بلد مقسم بناء على الخطوط الطائفية، مشيرة إلى قول بنس إنه لن يتم تجاوز  الأقليات المسيحية والأزيدية.
 وتختم "واشنطن بوست" تقريرها بالإشارة إلى  آن غرين قارن الدعم للأقليات المسيحية والأزيدية بالدعم لمسلمي أقلية  الروهينغا، التي توصف بأنها أكبر طائفة مضطهدة في العالم، حيث لا يجد غضاضة  في تخصيص الدعم الأمريكي لجماعات معينة.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يونيو 2018)

*مئة عائلة مسيحية تعود الى منازلها في الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الغد برس/
 لم يكن لاي عائلة مسيحية الامكانية بأن  تفصح عن هويتها امام الملأ في الموصل، منذ 2003 حيث كان المتشددون يفتكون  بهم، ويقدر عدد العائلات المسيحية التي اجبرت على الرحيل من الموصل في صيف  2014 بمئات الالاف، لكن الذين عادوا اليوم هم مئة عائلة.

 وقال  الاب ثابت حبيب من كنيسة السريان الارثذوكس لـ"الغد برس"، ان "مئة عائلة  عادت الى الموصل، ويشعرون بأن الوضع افضل ونحن نقدم لهم كل ما نستطيع".

 وفي حي النور بأيسر الموصل، عادت عائلة يوحنا الى منزلهم، انهم عائلة من  بين المئة عائلة اخرى عادت الى الموصل مؤخرا للسكن في منازلهم.

  وذكر يوحنا ان لـ"الغد برس"، ان "المسيحيين يشعرون بوضع افضل في ايسر  الموصل، ونتمى ان يعود مسيحيو الايمن ايضا". في الايمن توجد كنائس عديدة  للمسيحيين لكنها مخربة بشكل كبير وبعضها كانت سجون في سنوات "داعش" واخرى  مراكز تفخيخ.

 واكد محافظ نينوى نوفل العاكوب لـ"الغد برس"، ان "المحافظة تضع على عاتقها توفير دعم لعودة النازحين خصوصا من الاقليات في نينوى".

 واضاف العاكوب ان "المحافظ تعمل مع جهات كنسية واخرى من المنظمات العالمية لغرض اعادة الاستقرار الى الاحياء والمراكز المسيحية".

 ويتركز المسيحيون في جانب الموصل الايسر بحيي النور والعربي، اما في الجانب الايمن فهم على الاكثر في منطقة الساعة.

 ويمتلك المسيحيون تاريخا قديما، في ارض نينوى فهم الجزء الاهم من نشأتها في الحقب الماضية.

 واغلبية المسيحيين هم من طوائف السريان الارثوذكس والسريان الكاثوليك،  ويوجد ايضا الكثير من الاشوريين وبعض الكلدان والارمن، وجزء من طوائف  مسيحية اخرى يشكلون اقلية مثل اللاتين.

 وعقب التحرير عادت 75  عائلة الى عملها في الموصل، لكن رفض الكثير منهم المكوث هناك وفضلوا البقاء  في اربيل او سهل نينوى والالتئام بعمل في الموصل.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يونيو 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يدعو إلى تشكيل حكومة عراقية جامعة ’تعمِّر ما تهدَّم‘*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 دعا البطريرك الكلداني لويس روفائيل ساكو  إلى ’الإسراع في تشكيل حكومة وحدة وطنية، تمثل كل العراقيين، تقوم على  القانون والنزاهة والأفعال لا على الأقوال، تحسِّن الخدمات العامة  كالكهرباء والماء والطرق، وتعمِّر ما تهدَّم".
 وقال في بيان نشره موقع البطريركية  الكلدانية: "أدعو القوائم الفائزة في انتخابات 2018 البرلمانية، مهما كان  حجمها، أن تضحي محبة بالعراق والعراقيين، فتتحمل مسؤوليتها الوطنية  والتاريخية وتبذل قصارى جهدها للتوصل إلى مخرج للأزمة الخطيرة التي افرزتها  الانتخابات، وهذا يتطلب معالجة موضوع التزوير الذي قد يحشر البلد في فراغ  دستوري ويزجه في مستقبل مجهول".
 وتابع البطريرك الكلداني "من هذا المنطلق،  إني أدعو كل الأطراف إلى الجلوس معًا حول طاولة واحدة للتحاور بشجاعة،  لإعداد برنامج عمل للحكومة المقبلة، واقعي ومتكامل وفق أهداف ومضامين وطنية  عالية، وإيجاد آلية واضحة لتنفيذه، وخصوصًا، الإسراع في تشكيل حكومة وحدة  وطنية، تمثل كل العراقيين، تقوم على القانون والنزاهة والأفعال لا على  الأقوال، تحسِّن الخدمات العام كالكهرباء والماء والطرق، وتعمِّر ما  تهدَّم".
 وخلص البطريرك ساكو إلى القول "وإذ ننتظر  بفارغ الصبر هذه المبادرة لفتح صفحة هامة في حياة العراقيين نحو المصالحة،  الحقيقة، السلام، الإستقرار والإعمار، فإننا نرفع في كنائسنا هذه الأيام،  أكف الدعاء للباري تعالى من أجل تشكيل حكومة وطنية قوية، تقود العراق الى  ميناء السلام والوحدة".


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يونيو 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يختتم الرياضة الروحية السنوية لراهبات بنات مريم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 إختتم غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى الرياضة الروحية السنوية لراهبات بنات مريم  الكلدانيات بقداس إحتفالي، صباح الاحد 17 حزيران 2018 في الدير العام  للرهبانية ببغداد، بعد أن رافقهنّ سيادة المطران مار أنطوان اودو بالارشاد  طيلة الأسبوع الماضي.
 وفي الموعظة قال غبطته: عندما نؤمن، يعني  اننا نحب، وعندما نحب يمنحنا الحبُّ  القدرة على فهم مَن نحب وما يحيط به.  نحن كمكرّسين، الحب يحيينا لأننا نثق بمن نحب ونعطيه ذاتنا. هذا هو البعد  الصوفي والنسكي لدعوتنا، أي أن نذهب الى النهاية مع المسيح ومن اجله نضحي  بكل شيء.
 وهذا هو معنى قول يسوع لمن دعاهم: “اترك  كل شيء واتبعني” (لوقا 18: 22)، أن نذهب الى النهاية حتى نبرهن بصدق عن  ثقتنا بمن نحب، أي بالله. من يحب  ويكرّس نفسه للمسيح، لا يضع نفسه في  الوسط – المركز، بل يضع المسيح، كما فعل يوحنا المعمدان الذي أعطى للمسيح  الأولوية “له ينبغي ان ينمو ولي أن انقص” (يوحنا 3: 30).
 علينا أن نتباهى بيسوع بين الجموع وألا  يُثنينا شيء ابداً، كما فعل الرسل، إذ كان حبهم له بمثابة الهواء! وهذا ما  يقوله بولس الرسول في رسالته الى أهل رومية (8: 30 -39): “فمَن يَفصِلُنا  عن مَحبَّةِ المسيح؟ أَشِدَّةٌ أَم ضِيقٌ أَمِ اضْطِهادٌ أَم جُوعٌ أَم  عُرْيٌ أَم خَطَرٌ أَم سَيْف؟ وإِنِّي واثِقٌ بِأَنَّه لا مَوتٌ ولا حَياة،  ولا مَلائِكَةٌ ولا أَصحابُ رِئاسة، ولا حاضِرٌ ولا مُستَقبَل، ولا  قُوَّاتٌ، ولا عُلُوٌّ ولا عُمْق، ولا خَليقَةٌ أُخْرى، بِوُسعِها أَن  تَفصِلَنا عن مَحبَّةِ اللهِ الَّتي في المَسيحِ يَسوعَ رَبِّنا”. إذن من  يحب لا يعرف الانكسار والتراجع والهزيمة، سنبقى نحبه. فليسمع من يسمع، هذه  الثقة تعطينا المقدرة على أن نسبق حركة التاريخ، وتفتح امامنا الباب لنرى،  حيث هناك آخرون لا يرون… والفقير الحقيقي هو من تقتصر حياته على مجموعة  ممارسات تعود ان يمارسها برتابة، بما في ذلك الصلاة، ولا يعبّر عما في  داخله، بينما كل رموز تكريسنا تشير الى التكريس الوجداني: غطاء الرأس  والاسكيم والروب والحزام والمسبحة والخاتم…
  المسيح بحياته وموته أحبَّ بلا حدود،  ودعوتنا هي أن نحب مثله بلا حدود. وعندما نحب لا يقدر أحد أن يطفيء الفرح  فينا. “هذا النصيب لن يُنزع منك”، قال يسوع لمريم اخت مرتا (لوقا 10-42).  علينا أن نحفر ينابيع الحب والفرح فينا ونعكسهما حوالينا. وإلاّ فإنها  كارثة أن نرى راهباً او راهبة أو كاهنأً أو اسقفاً او بطريركاً معبسا  وكئيباً وبائساً.
 مهما بلغ ظلام الغيمة، أي الصعوبات  والاوجاع، تبفى غيمة ولا بد ان تشرق الشمس–النور من جديد، فنتخطى العوائق  بايماننا وصلاتنا وصبرنا. وبثقتنا المطلقة بالمسيح نصبح قمحة في الأرض،  تولد من جديد.
 هذه هي الحقيقة، التي ينبغي ان يعيها من يؤمن ويدرك ويرى ويحب.
 رياضة مثمرة لجميعكم.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يونيو 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تزور مطرانية السريان الأرثوذكس في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 اجرى وفد من المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية زيارة الى مطرانية السريان الأرثوذكس في بغداد، حيث التقى الوفد  نيافة المطران مار سويريوس حاوا رئيس ابرشية بغداد والبصرة للسريان  الارثوذكس في كاتدرائية مار بطرس وبولص في بغداد، وذلك يوم الاثنين الموافق  18 حزيران 2018.

 هذا وضم وفد المديرية الزائر السيد عماد  سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية والدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير  العام والسيد سالم اسطيفان مدير قسم المناهج والتقنيات في المديرية، كما  حضر اللقاء الخورسقف نعمت والاب ابراهيم.

 هدفت الزيارة الى تعزيز علاقات المديرية  العامة مع كنائس شعبنا المسيحي (الكلداني السرياني الاشوري)، وجرى الحديث  خلال اللقاء حول النشاطات التي تنجزها المديرية العامة وفق الجهود الذاتية  والامكانيات المحدودة،  كما دعا الوفد نيافة المطران حاوا وكنائس المطرانية  لحضور مؤتمر مناهج الدراسة السريانية الذي ستقيمه المديرية في تموز القادم  وكذلك الى حضور بقية النشاطات التي تقيمها الدراسة السريانية لتوفير الدعم  المعنوي.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يونيو 2018)

*البطريرك الكردينال ساكو يحتفل بقداس الاحد في بازيليك مار بطرس بروما*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 يحتفل غبطة ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى صباح الاحد، الاول من تموز، الساعة الثامنة  بالقداس بحسب الطقس الكلداني في بازيليك القديس بطرس بروما
 domenica 1° luglio 2018, ore 08.00
 ALTARE DELLA CATTEDRA, Basilica Papale Vaticana
 من أجل السلام في العراق وسوريا والمنطقة  ويشترك فيه الاساقفة الكلدان والكهنة والراهبات والمؤمنون القادمون من  العراق وبلدان الاغتراب. الدعوة عامة ليشترك الجميع معنا بالصلاة.
 يا رب السلام امنح بلادنا السلام


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يونيو 2018)

*كاهنان جديدان في البطريركية اللاتينية: عامر جبران وطوني حايين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 استهلت البطريركية اللاتينية احتفالاتها  بالرسامات لهذا الصيف، بالسيامة الكهنوتية للشماس عامر جبران والشماس طوني  حايين في بازيليك البشارة، في مدينة الناصرة، بقداس ترأسه المدبر الرسولي  رئيس الأساقفة بييرباتيستا بيتسابالا.
 وشارك في الاحتفال النائب البطريركي في  الناصرة الأب حنا كلداني، ورئيس المعهد الإكليريكي البطريركي الأب يعقوب  رفيدي، ولفيف من الأساقفة والكهنة، والشمامسة، والرهبان والراهبات، وفرسان  القبر المقدس، وطلبة المعهد الإكليريكي، وأسر الكهنة الجدد، وحشد من الحضور  من مختلف مناطق ورعايا الأرض المقدسة، لاسيما من الرينة وحيفا.
 المناداة
 وبعد إعلان الإنجيل المقدس حول البشارة من  قبل الشماس الإنجيلي فراس عبدربه، المُسام قبل أسبوع، نادى رئيس المعهد  أمام الجماعة المؤمنة: "فيتقدم طالبا الرسامات الكهنوتية"، ليجب من بعدها  الشماسان: "هاءنذا"، معلنان صراحةً رغبتهما بنيل نعمة الكهنوت. ليتابع الأب  يعقوب مخاطبًا رئيس الأساقفة: "إن أمنا الكنيسة المقدسة ترغب إليك أن ترسم  أخوينا هذين كهنة". ليجيب مترئس الاحتفال: "وهل أنت على يقين من أنهم أهلٌ  لذلك؟"، ليجيب: "بعد الاطلاع على رأس الشعب المسيحي، وبناءً على شهادة من  يعنيهم الأمر، أشهد أنهما أهلٌ لدرجة الكهنوت".
 هذه هي حياتكم ودعوتكم أيها الكهنة الجدد
 وألقى النائب البطريركي في الناصرة عظة  الاحتفال، وقال فيها: "إنها لنعمة من الله أن تتم الرسامات الكهنوتية في  رحاب بازيليك البشارة، في مكان التجسد. وبعد إصغائنا لنصوص الإنجيل المقدس،  لتعلمنا ما هو أساسي في إيماننا المسيحي، ونستطيع القول أن إيماننا يختصر  في كلمة واحدة هي في الـ’نَعَم‘، وتدور محبتنا ورجاؤنا في فلك هذا النَعَم.  فهنالك نَعَم الله، ونَعَم الإنسان"، مشددًا إلى أن هذه النَعَم هي دليل  الحب الإلهي والوصل الذي لا يزول، وهي الأمانة الإلهية لحب الإنسان، وهي  نَعَم مطلقة كاملة، وينتظر الله الجواب من الإنسان بنَعَم مثلها وعلى  غرارها.
 وأضاف مخاطبًا الكهنة الجدد: "أنتم اليوم  هنا، وقد أتيتم بقناعة كاملة، وبدون شروط، وبفرح عارم، لتقولوا نَعَمًا  لله، كتلك النَعَم التي قالتها العذراء في بيت الناصرة لحظة البشارة. أنتم  هنا بكل إرادتكم، وبدون خشيةٍ وتردد، وتشرعون في مغامرةٍ لا تعرفون  خواتمها، ولكنكم تنطلقون وتعيشون في قلوبكم، ما يدفعكم إلى إعلان رغبتكم في  التكريس الكهنوتي بكل الفرح والسرور. وكانت نَعَم الله عبر تاريخ الخلاص  النَعَم الكاملة الإيجابية دون شروط؛ هكذا نَعَمَكم أنتم: النَعَم التي  تقولونها هي نَعَم دائمة غير مشروطة، لا بمالٍ ولا بمنصب ولا بجاهٍ. هي  الجواب الكلي على حب الله. فحافظوا على هذه الحرية والطوعية حتى في اللحظات  الصعبة".
 وتابع النائب البطريركي: "إن نَعَم مريم  تعني الانفتاح على نداء الله، وهذا الانفتاح هو أساسي في الحياة المسيحية.  والكاهن بالدرجة الأولى هو شخصية منفتحة غير مغلقة، أو مكتفٍ ذاتيًا من  نفسه، وليس إنفراديًا، ولكنه ذاك الشخص القابل للقاء والتلاقي والاستقبال.  كما أن النَعَم الإلهية تمر من خلال الإصغاء، ففيه نفهم وندرك ما يريده  الله من الكهنة، فتفنى الأنا التي تريد أن تقود حياتنا، ليظر الله في  طريقنا ممتلكًا دفّة الحياة في نفوسنا. هذه هي حياتكم ودعوتكم أيها الكهنة  الجدد".


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2018)

*بالصور... السلام والعراقيات الحسناوات في سهل نينوى بعد دحر "داعش"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- سبوتنيك/

 أدت العائلات المسيحية التي عادت بعد  تحرير مدينتها الأقدم في العراق، من سيطرة تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، صلواتها  في قداس أقيم للسلام داخل كنيسة زينتها خطوات الفتيات بعد أن كان مرورهن  هنا مستحيلا بالجينز والتنورات القصيرة، والشعر المتطائر.
 ودقت أجراس الكنائس في منطقة سهل نينوى،  شمال العراق، الواقعة شمال غربي الموصل، مركز المحافظة، أملا وسلاما لحياة  جديدة خالية من العنف والإبادة، ورغبة في التعايش مع باقي المكونات مرة  أخرى، دون تهجير قسري أو تخيير ما بين ترك دينها واعتناق أخر تحت شروط  وجزية وذبح مثلما طبق "داعش" أبان سطوته التي دحرت على يد القوات العراقية  أواخر أغسطس/آب العام الماضي.
 وحضرت مراسلة "سبوتنيك" في العراق، القداس  الذي أقيم بلدة بغديدا السريانية "على بعد نحو 32 كم جنوب شرق مدينة  الموصل"، بحضور العشرات من عائلات المكون المسيحي، بتنظيم ودعوة مجموعة من  الناشطين من سهل نينوى، بينهم شباب وفتيات من المسلمين. في مبادرة منهم إلى  أهمية التواصل الاجتماعي في تعزيز السلام بين المكونات بعد ما شهدته من  محولات للتفرقة على يد "داعش" الإرهابي عند اجتياحه لنينوى في منتصف عام  2014.
 وأقيم القداس، في كنيسة "مار بهنام  وسارة"، في البلدة، والتي بانت عليها أثار الدمار والأعيرة النارية وشظايا  المتفجرات والمفخخات التي كان تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي يستخدمها في تشويه  وتدمير الكنائس والمراقد بشكل عام وليس وحدها الخاصة بالمكون المسيحي.
 وجمع الناشطون الذين دعوا إلى إقامة  القداس، تبرعات من المال لتقديمها للعائلات من المكون المسيحي كي يتسنى  للتي لم تعد بعد حتى الآن إثر الدمار الذي طال بيوتها إثر سطوة "داعش"  وجرائمه خلال السنوات الماضية، أن ترجع وترمم دورها والعيش مرة أخرى في سهل  نينوى.
 وتأنق فتيات ونساء المكون المسيحي بأجمل  الثياب وتسريحات الشعر البسيطة، في حضورهن للقداس، بملابس كان يحرمها  "داعش" ويمنعها ويعدم من ترتديها كونها تعتبر خارجة عن تعليماته التي شدد  فيها على تنقب النسوة ومنع خروجهن دون طبقات الخمار كافتها من أقصرها  المغطية للوجه إلى الثوب الخافي لأصابع القدمين.
 وكشف مستشار محافظ نينوى لشؤون المسيحيين  ومدير زراعة المحافظة، دريد زوما حكمت، في حوار مع"سبوتنيك"، في 24  مايو/أيار الماضي، عن عدد العائلات من المكون المسيحي، التي عادت إلى  الموصل "مركز محافظة نينوى، شمالي بغداد"، يتراوح بين (160-170)، ومعظمها  في الساحل الأيسر من المدينة، وعدد بسيط من العائلات عادت إلى الساحل  الأيمن.
 وأضاف زوما، في سهل نينوى "شمال غرب  الموصل"، عادت أغلب العائلات، مثلا لدينا في قضاء الحمدانية (يقع جنوب شرق  مدينة الموصل وتسكنه غالبية سريانية)، عاد إليها نحو 25 ألف نسمة، وكذلك في  مناطق "برطلة، وكرمليس، وبعشيقة" شمال البلاد.
 وتابع، لدينا عدد كبير من العائلات عادت  إلى قضاء تلسقف (بلدة عراقية تقع شمال مدينة الموصل بمسافة 30 كيلو متر)،  ومازالت لدينا العائلات من ناحية باطنايا، لم تعد بعد كون المنطقة منكوبة  بنسبة 99% إثر سيطرة تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي عليها، في وقت سابق، ولم يعد  إلى ناحية باطنايا، أحد، وكذلك إلى مناطق تابعة للحمدانية، بسبب حرق دورهم  من قبل تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي.
 وأكمل زوما، أما الذين لم يعودوا حتى الآن  بسبب دورهم المحترقة، بحدود (2000) عائلة، كما تعرفين أن الدار المحترق لا  يرمم بسهولة، أما بقية المنازل المتضررة والمدمرة، تم إعادة ترميمها  وبنائها من قبل الكنائس، بمبالغ بسيطة، مشيرا إلى أن بحدود (400-500) عائلة  مازالت نازحة، تتواجد في مناطق إقليم كردستان، والعاصمة، بغداد، وعدم  رجوعها لأسباب خاصة جدا ومنها التي لم تعد بسبب دورها المحترقة.
 وكان تنظيم "داعش" الإرهابي، قد خير  العائلات المسيحية في سهل نينوى، وباقي مناطق المحافظة ومركزها الموصل، في  الشهر الأول من استيلائه على المدينة التي تعتبر ثاني أكبر مدن العراق  سكانا بعد العاصمة بغداد، ما بين اعتناق الدين الإسلامي، أو دفع الجزية، أو  المغادرة مع مصادرة أموالهم وممتلكاتهم جميعها.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2018)

*بطريرك الكلدان: نحمل مهمة سلام هامة في جميع أنحاء الشرق الأوسط*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- آكي/
 2018/06/25

 أثنى البطريرك الكلداني روفائيل لويس ساكو  على الحفل الموسيقي الذي تنظمه الأكاديمية النغمية التابعة لقوات الدرك  يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء، بالتعاون مع جمعية عون الكنيسة المتألمة البابوية،  والمخصص لأجل المسيحيين المضطهدين.
 هذا وستقوم فرقة سلاح الدرك، وللمرة  الأولى، بأداء حفل موسيقي لصالح أكثر من 200 مليون مسيحي حول العالم ممن  يعانون الاضطهاد بسبب إيمانهم، كما سيرافق الحدث، إنارة واجهة مبنى  الأكاديمية النغمية بضياء حمراء، استذكارًا لدماء المضطهدين التي تُراق في  أرجاء العالم.
 وبهذا الصدد، قال البطريرك ساكو في  تصريحات للجمعية البابوية، “إنه حدث فريد ومهم يشهد لإلتزام قوات الدرك  لأجل السلام”، وذلك “بالتماشي مع مهمته لحفظ السلام، حيث يدافعون عن كثير  من الأبرياء في العراق والعالم”.
 وذكّر بـ”شكل خاص بعمل الدرك الإيطالي في  العراق”، حيث “يشارك في تهيئة قوة الشرطة المحلية، فضلا عن الدفاع عن سد  الموصل”، مبينًا أن “حماية هذا السد تعني حماية الماء، العنصر الأساس لحياة  العراق”، كما أن “تنشئة شرطتنا أمر ضروري أيضًا”. وذكر أنه “بسقوط النظام  السابق في العراق، تم حل جميع قوى الأمن”، لذا، فـ”مهمة رجال الدرك نبيلة  حقًا”، فهي “قوة عسكرية تتدخل في بلد آخر لا تقوم بحرب فيه، بل الدفاع عن  حياة الناس وكرامتهم”.
 وبشأن إنارة مبنى الأكاديمية بالضوء  الأحمر، على غرار إضاءة نافورة تريفي وملعب الكولوسيوم في روما عامي 2016  و2018، أضاف البطريرك ساكو “في كلا المناسبتين، انضممت بالصلاة إلى جانب  مجتمعنا المسيحي”، من العراق، أمّا “هذه المرة، فسأتمكن من المشاركة شخصيًا  ونقل شهادتي وشهادة مسيحيي العراق”. واختتم بالقول “نحن أيضًا نحمل مهمة  سلام هامة في جميع أنحاء الشرق الأوسط”.
 هذا وسيقام الحدث بحضور نائب رئيس الوزراء  ووزير الداخلية ماتيو سالفيني، عميد الأكاديمية النغمية التابعة لقوات  الدرك الجنرال لويجي لونغوباردي، رئيس الأساقفة المعين من الفاتيكان  للرعاية الروحية للقوات الإيطالية، المونسنيور سانتو مارتشانوه، الرئيس  الدولي لجمعية عون الكنيسة المتألمة، الكاردينال ماورو بياتشينتسا، ورئيس  أساقفة كراتشي المونسنيور جوزيف كوتس.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2018)

*برنامج (جولة تربوية) يجري تقريرا مصورا عن المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 استقبل السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية كادر فريق البرنامج الاسبوعي (جولة تربوية) وذلك في مقر  المديرية يوم الاثنين 25 حزيران 2018 ، حيث اجرى الفريق تقريرا مصورا عن  المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية التقى فيه المدير العام ومدراء الاقسام  ومسؤولي الشعب وعدد من موظفي وكوادر المديرية.
 بداية الجولة كانت مع الاستاذ عماد ججو في  مكتبه حيث تحدث عن اللغة السريانية واهميتها لشعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري مستعرضا اهم انجازات ونشاطات المديرية العامة واقسامها في  المحافظات في نشر وتعليم اللغة السريانية في بغداد وكركوك ونينوى والبصرة  الى تاليف وترجمة الكتب المنهجية للمراحل الابتدائية و لمحو الامية باللغة  السريانية الى جانب فتح عدة مراكز لمحو الامية في المحافظات.
 بعدها اجرى فريق البرنامج مع السيد عماد  ججو جولة زاروا فيها اقسام وشعب المديرية، والتقى الفريق السيدة فلورنس  بهنام مدير قسم التدريب والاعداد والاشراف تحدثت خلالها عن عمل القسم  بشعبتيه (التدريب والاعداد والبيانات الاحصائية) لافتة الى ان القسم هو  المسؤول عن اقامة اللقاءات التربوية والدورات التطويرية لمعلمي ومدرسي  مادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية وكذلك دور القسم في  الاشراف عليهم في المدارس الى جانب تسجيل وتوثيق البيانات باعداد التلاميذ  والطلبة والكوادر التدريسية واسماء المدارس.
 وزار الفريق ايضا شعبة اعلام المديرية حيث  التقى موظفي الاعلام الذين تحدثوا عن اليات عملهم وانجازه بروح الفريق  المتكامل ، واشار السيد ججو في حديثه الى اهم انجازت وعمل شعبة الاعلام في  تحرير ونشر وارسال الاخبار واعداد التقارير المصورة والمشاركة في تسجيل  الدروس التعليمية وكذلك الاعداد للمهرجانات والمؤتمرات واصدار النشرة  الاكترونية من مجلة التاج الفصلية.
 كما التقى البرنامج السيد اسطيفان سالم  مدير قسم المناهج والتقنيات الذي تحدث عن عمل القسم وشعبه في تاليف المناهج  الدراسية، منوها الى ان القسم يعمل حاليا على اللمسات الاخيرة من الاصدار  الجديد لقاموس سرياني عربي انكليزي والذي جرى تاليفه في المديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية.
 هذا والتقى البرنامج ايضا السيد عدي زهير  مسؤول شعبة التربية الدينية المسيحية حيث تحدث عن تجربة الشعبة بتسجيل  الدروس التعليمية لمادة التربية الدينية المسيحية بطرق جديدة ومبتكرة من  خلال عرض الدمى.
 يشار الى ان برنامج (جولة تربوية) يقدمه  الزميل طريف ضياء وفي التصوير مصطفى عدنان وفي الاخراج جاسم مظهر ، وهو  برنامج اسبوعي يبث من قناة فضائية العراق التربوية يسلط الضوء على عمل  المؤسسات التربوية من المدارس والمديريات في وزارة التربية.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يغادر بغداد متجها الى روما لحضور مراسيم تنصيب الكرادلة الجدد يوم الخميس القادم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 غادر صباح يوم الاثنين ظ¢ظ¥ حزيران ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونيه مار شليمون  وردوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو والاخوات الراهبات العاصمة بغداد متوجهين الى  روما لحضور مراسيم تنصيب الكرادلة الجدد يوم الخميس القادم. هذا وسيحتفل  الكردينال ساكو بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة مار بطرس يوم الاحد القادم ظ، تموز  في تمام الساعة ظ¨ صباحا.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يونيو 2018)

*إتحاد النساء الآشوري وبالتعاون مع جمعية معا لحماية الانسان والبيئة يقيم محاضرة حول تربية الاطفال*




 
 إعلام الاتحاد / أربيل
   أقام فرع أربيل لإتحاد النساء الآشوري  وبالتعاون مع جمعية معا لحماية الانسان والبيئة، يوم السبت 23 حزيران 2018  محاضرة بعنوان " الاسرار السبعة للتربية المتكاملة ـ حلول تربوية لأسر  عصرية " القتها الخبير المهندس سعدية فليح حسون وعلى قاعة الاتحاد في  عنكاوا.
   استهلت المحاضرة بالترحيب بالحضور من  قبل السيدة مارلين يوسف مسؤولة الفرع، بعدها فسحت المجال للسيدة سعدية فليح  لتلقي محاضرتها بأسلوب تفاعلي وبمشاركة الحضور،تطرقت فيها الى ماهي  الاسرارالسبعة للتربية الذكية؟وفكرة نوادي التربية الذكية والتي تقوم على  أساس تغيير سلوك الاطفال يحتاج إلى معرفة يكتسبها الوالدين أو القائمين على  تربية الاطفال لها نظام لتطبيقها مع الطفل بشكل يومي ، يصحبها نظام متابعة  مستمرة لمدة زمنية كافية لاكتساب السلوكيات الجديدة وتحويلها لعادات والتي  ستكون على مرحلتين، المرحلة الاولى: التدريب والمتابعة ، والمرحلة الثانية  :الإثراء والتطوير.
 وتأتي أهمية هذه المحاضرة بكونها تقدم  المساعدة لأولياء الأمور والمربين والمهتمين في مجال التربية في الوصول إلى  علاقة متزنة مع الاطفال مبنية على أسس بناء الشخصية المستقلة للطفل وفهم  سلوكه وتدريبه وتطوير مهاراته للتفاعل مع تحديات الحياة العصرية.
 وحضرها عدد من المهتمين في مجال التربية وممثلي المنظمات ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني إلى جانب عدد من عضوات الفرع.


































​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يونيو 2018)

*تحت شعار " دراسة نفسية الشباب من خلال الرسم" بغديدي تحتضن معرضا للرسم هو الاول من نوعه بعد العودة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بغديدي - توفيق سعيد
 قام سيادة المطران بطرس موشي راعي ابرشية  الموصل وكوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك بافتتاح معرض للرسم اقامته منظمة بيث  نهرين للمرأة تحت شعار ( دراسة نفسية الشباب من خلال الرسم ) في مركز مار  بولص للخدمات الكنسية في بغديدي قرقوش .
 وسبق الافتتاح احتفالية بسيطة القت فيها  رئيسة المنظمة حنان متي توما شرحت فيها واكدت ان هذا المعرض هو السادس من  نوعه بشكل عام والاول من نوعه بعد العودة . وهو يأتي نتيجة لدورة ثلاثة  اشهر تقيمها المنظمة لدراسة وتحليل نفسية الاطفال للوقوف على معاناتهم من  خلال اختصاصيون في علم النفس .. وقدم الاطفال الخريجون فعالية راقصة بعنوان  ( الابداع ) . اشرفت عليها مسؤولة علم النفس الراهبة لوسي خضر ..
 وعبر الخريجون الاطفال عن مشاعرهم  الداخلية من خلال اكثر من تسعين لوحة مختلفة الاحجام رسموا فيها احاسيسهم  الماضية والحاضرة والمستقبلية   ومشاعرهم الوطنية والقومية وكل مايهمهم من  امور في الحياة .


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يونيو 2018)

*بطريرك الكلدان: نحمل مهمة سلام هامة في جميع أنحاء الشرق الأوسط*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- آكي/
 2018/06/25

 أثنى البطريرك الكلداني روفائيل لويس ساكو  على الحفل الموسيقي الذي تنظمه الأكاديمية النغمية التابعة لقوات الدرك  يوم غدٍ الثلاثاء، بالتعاون مع جمعية عون الكنيسة المتألمة البابوية،  والمخصص لأجل المسيحيين المضطهدين.
 هذا وستقوم فرقة سلاح الدرك، وللمرة  الأولى، بأداء حفل موسيقي لصالح أكثر من 200 مليون مسيحي حول العالم ممن  يعانون الاضطهاد بسبب إيمانهم، كما سيرافق الحدث، إنارة واجهة مبنى  الأكاديمية النغمية بضياء حمراء، استذكارًا لدماء المضطهدين التي تُراق في  أرجاء العالم.
 وبهذا الصدد، قال البطريرك ساكو في  تصريحات للجمعية البابوية، “إنه حدث فريد ومهم يشهد لإلتزام قوات الدرك  لأجل السلام”، وذلك “بالتماشي مع مهمته لحفظ السلام، حيث يدافعون عن كثير  من الأبرياء في العراق والعالم”.
 وذكّر بـ”شكل خاص بعمل الدرك الإيطالي في  العراق”، حيث “يشارك في تهيئة قوة الشرطة المحلية، فضلا عن الدفاع عن سد  الموصل”، مبينًا أن “حماية هذا السد تعني حماية الماء، العنصر الأساس لحياة  العراق”، كما أن “تنشئة شرطتنا أمر ضروري أيضًا”. وذكر أنه “بسقوط النظام  السابق في العراق، تم حل جميع قوى الأمن”، لذا، فـ”مهمة رجال الدرك نبيلة  حقًا”، فهي “قوة عسكرية تتدخل في بلد آخر لا تقوم بحرب فيه، بل الدفاع عن  حياة الناس وكرامتهم”.
 وبشأن إنارة مبنى الأكاديمية بالضوء  الأحمر، على غرار إضاءة نافورة تريفي وملعب الكولوسيوم في روما عامي 2016  و2018، أضاف البطريرك ساكو “في كلا المناسبتين، انضممت بالصلاة إلى جانب  مجتمعنا المسيحي”، من العراق، أمّا “هذه المرة، فسأتمكن من المشاركة شخصيًا  ونقل شهادتي وشهادة مسيحيي العراق”. واختتم بالقول “نحن أيضًا نحمل مهمة  سلام هامة في جميع أنحاء الشرق الأوسط”.
 هذا وسيقام الحدث بحضور نائب رئيس الوزراء  ووزير الداخلية ماتيو سالفيني، عميد الأكاديمية النغمية التابعة لقوات  الدرك الجنرال لويجي لونغوباردي، رئيس الأساقفة المعين من الفاتيكان  للرعاية الروحية للقوات الإيطالية، المونسنيور سانتو مارتشانوه، الرئيس  الدولي لجمعية عون الكنيسة المتألمة، الكاردينال ماورو بياتشينتسا، ورئيس  أساقفة كراتشي المونسنيور جوزيف كوتس.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 يونيو 2018)

*مسيحيّو الشرق: صرخة قلب البابا فرنسيس*








عشتارتيفي كوم- زينيت/

 عبّر البابا فرنسيس عن “قلقه الكبير” حيال  الوضع في الشرق الأوسط، أو “تقاطع الأوضاع الصعبة والمؤلمة”، بحسب ما  نقلته مارينا دروجينينا من القسم الفرنسي في زينيت.
 وقد تخلّى الأب الأقدس عن الكلمة التي كان  حضّرها ليرتجل كلمة أخرى عبّر فيها عن مخاوفه، قائلاً أمام المشاركين في  الجمعية العمومية الواحدة والتسعين “لاجتماع أعمال المساعدة للكنائس  الشرقية” الذين زاروه في الفاتيكان: “إنّ الشرق الأوسط يواجه خطر محو  المسيحيين. وشرق أوسط بدون مسيحيين… لن يكون شرقاً أوسط”، مُشيراً إلى  “خطيئة كبرى”.
 وأضاف الحبر الأعظم على مسامع زوّاره:  “إنّ الشرق الأوسط يعاني اليوم ويبكي، فيما القوى العالمية تنظر إليه بدون  الاهتمام بالثقافة والإيمان وحياة تلك الشعوب، بل تنظر إليه بهدف الحصول  على المزيد من الهيمنة. إنّ المعاناة قويّة، لذا لا يرغب الكثير من  المسيحيين بالعودة إلى أراضيهم”.
 كما وتطرّق أسقف روما إلى مشكلة الهجرة، ذاكراً لبنان الذي يستقبل العديد من اللاجئين السوريين، وذكر أيضاً الأردن وتركيا وأوروبا.
 أمّا عن “الخطيئة الكبرى” فقد قال البابا:  “هناك خطيئة كبرى في الشرق الأوسط، ويعاني منها الفقراء. إنّها خطيئة  الرغبة في السلطة وخطيئة الحرب كلّ مرّة، من قويّة إلى أقوى ومع أسلحة  منمّقة. الأفراد والأولاد يعانون… هناك القليل من المدارس في الشرق الأوسط  والقليل من المستشفيات لأنّ القصف يقضي على كلّ شيء. إنّها خطيئة الحرب.  لكن هناك أيضاً خطيئة أخرى، هي خطيئة عدم الترابط بين الحياة والإيمان”.
 ثمّ شكر البابا في كلمته “اجتماع أعمال  المساعدة للكنائس الشرقية”، ذاكراً الكنائس في الشرق الأوسط ولاهوتها  وليتورجيتها: “علينا المحافظة على هذا التقليد والنضال لأجله، فهو ما يعطي  الحياة لروحنا”.
 ثمّ ختم الأب الأقدس كلمته قائلاً: “الرب لن يتركنا لوحدنا، ولهذا السبب أقول إنّ الشرق الأوسط هو رجاء، رجاء علينا أن نغذّيه”.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يونيو 2018)

*إذاعة صوت الكلدان تهنئ البطريرك الكاردينال ساكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 غبطة ابينا البطريرك الكاردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى
 تحياتنا ومحبتنا
 باسم العاملين في إذاعة صوت الكلدان نتقدم  الى غبطتكم بتهنئة من القلب بمناسبة قيـام الحبر الأعظم  قداسة البـابـا  فرنسيس بتنصيب غبطتكم كـاردينـالا , متمنين لك العمر المديد والصحة  والسعادة ، وبهذه المناسبة المباركة نتوجه الى الفادي والمخلص يسوع المسيح  ان يجعل من هذه المنـاسبة المبـاركة فـاتحة خير لأحلال السلام في ربوع  وطننا الحبيب العراق والعالم .
 لتكن منـاسبة تنصيب غبطتكم كـاردينـالا  منـاسبة لمسؤوليات مضافة الى المسؤوليات الكثيرة التي تحملها وتنجزها لخدمة  شعبنا وكنيستنا الكلدانية في الوطن الحبيب والمهجر بهمتكم وهمة كل  الغيورين عليهـا من اساقفة وكهنة اجلاء وراهبـات ورهبـان افاضل وشمامسة  وعلمـانيين اعزاء .
 رعاك الرب بطريركنا الكاردينال العزيز مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو ويمنحك الصحة والسعاة الدائمة لتستمر في خدمة كل  العراقيين وتسير بكنيستنا الكلدانية وشعبها الى بر الأمان .

 كادر إذاعة صوت الكلدان
 الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية / مشيكان
 6 / 28 / 2018


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يونيو 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تقيم ندوة حول تكييف المهارات والبرامج لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 اقامت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  ندوة بعنوان (قضايا دمج الفئات ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ومنها التوحد) بحضور  السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية والسيد كريم الوائلي  مدير عام الشؤون الادارية في الجهاز التنفيذي لمحو الامية والاستاذ عصام  عبد اللطيف محمد نائب رئيس هيئة رعاية ذوي الاعاقة والاحتياجات الخاصة،  وذلك يوم الخميس الموافق 28 حزيران 2018 في مبنى المجمع التربوي في  الاعظمية ببغداد.
 هدفت الندوة الى التعرف على الية تكييف  مناهج وبرامج ومهارات ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة ومنهم فئة التوحد، وقدمتها  الدكتورة نجية إبراهيم (رئيس لجان اقدم) في مناهج التربية الخاصة للمديرية  العامة للمناهج ، وحضرتها الدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير العام للدراسة  السريانية والسيد ماهر عياش معاون المدير العام للشؤون الادارية في محو  الامية والمعلمة تماضر عبد المطلب من هيئة رعاية ذوي الاعاقة اضافة الى  كوادر وموظفي الدراسة السريانية.
 هذا وشهدت الندوة عدة مداخلات من قبل  الدكتورة نضال متي والسيد ماهر عياش والسيدة شرارة يوسف، وفي ختام الندوة  قدم السيد عماد ججو درع المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية الى الدكتورة  نجية إبراهيم محاضرة الندوة.
 يشار الى ان السيد عماد ججو يمثل وزارة  التربية في وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية وعضو دائم في هيئة رعاية ذوي  الاعاقة والاحتياجات الخاصة، واشرف سابقا على الندوة التي اقامتها الوزارة  برعاية معالي وزير التربية محمد اقبال الصيدلي في 23 من شهر كانون الثاني  الماضي في مقر الوزارة وكانت حول (تعريف قانون ذوي الاعاقة والاحتياجات  الخاصة).


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يونيو 2018)

*الكرادلة الجدد يحتفلون مع قداسة البابا بعيد الرسولين بطرس وبولس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 احتفل صباح الجمعة 29 جزيران 2018 قداسة  البابا فرنسيس مع الكرادلة الجدد بالقداس الالهي في ساحة كنيسة مار بطرس  بالفاتيكان بمناسبة عيد القديسين مار بطرس وبولس وقد رافقه بالقداس  الكرادلة الجدد وفي مقدمتهم البطريرك الكلداني مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بحضور  عدد كبير من الكرادلة والاساقفة والكهنة من كل العالم، وايضا جمع غفير من  المؤمنين وبينهم الكلدان من مختلف انحاء العالم حاملين العلم العراقي  والكلداني في ساحة مار بطرس.
 وفي الموعظة قال قداسة البابا فرنسيس:  “ليس من النادر أن نشعر بأنّنا مسيحيّون مع الحفاظ على مسافة حكيمة تبعدنا  عن جراحات الربّ. إن يسوع يلمس، يلمس البؤس البشريّ، ويدعونا للبقاء معه  وللمس أجساد الآخرين التي تعاني. وإعلان الإيمان بفمنا وقلبنا يتطلّب تحديد  همسات الشرّير. أن نتعلّم كيف نميّز ونكشف الأغلفة الشخصيّة والجماعيّة  التي تبعدنا عن قلب المأساة البشريّة؛ والتي تمنعنا من لمس حياة الآخرين  الملموسة، وتمنعنا في النهاية، من معرفة قوّة حنان الله الثورويّة”.
 وأضاف: “يريد يسوع، عبر عدم فصل المجد عن  الصليب، أن ينجّي تلاميذه، وكنيسته، من الرضى الذاتي الفارغ: الفارغ من  المحبّة، الفارغ من الخدمة، الفارغ من التعاطف، الفارغ من الشعب. يريد  تنجيتها من تصوّر بلا حدود لا يعرف أن يتجذّر في حياة الشعب المؤمن أو،  أسوأ من ذلك، يظنّ أن خدمة الربّ تتطلّب منها التخلّص من طرق التاريخ  الترابية. إن التأمّل بيسوع واتّباعه يتطلّب أن ندع قلبنا ينفتح على الآب  وعلى جميع الذين أراد أن نراه فيهم، وهذا مع اليقين أنّه لن يتخلّى عن  شعبه”.
 وبعد ختام القداس دعا الكردينال ساكو الاساقفة الكلدان والاباء الكهنة الى الغداء في مقر اقامته احتفالاً بهذه المناسبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يونيو 2018)

*ورشة تدريب الادمان في بغديدي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد- بغديدي

 هل الادمان مرض يصيب العائلة كلها وهل  تمتد هذه المشكلة لكل الاعمار اسئلة كثيرة تم طرحها ومناقشتها في ورشة عمل  اقيمت في مركز مار بولص الثقافي في بغديدي قرقوش طرحها المدرب الدولي  الاردني المختص في علم النفس العلاجي وناقشها مع اكثر من عشرين شابا وشابة  ليكونوا مرشدين في بلدتهم بغديدي في مواضيع وحالات الادمان المختلفة .
 ناقشت ورشة العمل تفاقم مشكلة الادمان  وارتباطاتها. وقسم المشاركين الى مجموعات ناقشوا (لماذا يدمن البعض وكيف  نكسر القيد وكيف نساعد شخصا مدمنا ). ثم تمت مناقشة قصص للوقوف على الاسباب  والعلاجات. ومن منطلق كيف يمكننا مساعدة المدمنين قسمت الى اربع مراحل  للوصول الى مرحلة الشفاء  فالانسان يستطيع الوقوف ثانية  وان سلوكه هذا  لايغير محبة الله تجاهه.
 وفي النهاية تم التاكيد على الامور التي  يمكننا ان نغيرها, وكيف يمكننا ان نعتني بانفسنا وماهي الامور التي علينا  فعلها لمساعدة المدمن.
 ونحن نؤكد وجوب التعاون بين الاهالي والمؤسسات المختصة وحتى الكنيسة للوصول الى الشفاء التام خصوصا لفئة الشباب المدمنين اليوم. 


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يوليو 2018)

*حفل افتتاح المركز الثقافي لكنيسة مار كوركيس في برطلة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 برعاية سيادة المطران ماريوحنا بطرس موشي  رئيس أساقفة الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك إحتفلت كنيسة  ماركوركيس في برطلة باعادة افتتاح المركز الثقافي التابع للكنيسة , وفي  بداية الحفل رحب عريف الحفل الشماس ابراهيم شابا بالحضور بعد ذلك تم تقديم  مشهد مسرحي بعنوان الهجرة والعودة ثم القى الاب بهنام بينوكا كلمة رحب  خلالها بالضيوف الكرام قائلا : من خلال عودتنا من جديد بأصرار أن نحترم  خصوصية الاخر وان هذا المركز هو من المراكز الاولى التي أسست في برطلة عام  1988 أعقبه ممثل منظمة أفرادويان الفرنسية ( مارتن لافون ) في القاء كلمة  قال فيها :  تصادف اليوم ترقية البطريرك ساكو وان هذه المنظمة دوما كانت  تقف بجانب المسيحيين في العراق والشرق الاوسط , وخلال الحفل القى سيادة  المطران موشي كلمة قال فيها : إن هذه النشاطات تخدم ابناء هذه المنطقة  وهناك فرق بين الثقافة والمعرفة.
 تلاه اللواء نجم الجبوري قائد عمليات  نينوى فالقى كلمة بارك خلالها الجميع بمناسبة اعادة اعمار هذا الصرح  الثقافي قائلا  : تغمرني السعادة في هذا اليوم ونحن نفتتح المركز الثقافي  للسريان الكاثوليك في برطلة وأضاف ان المكون المسيحي هو الاساس والأصيل  لمحافظة نينوى وعشنا آلاف السنين متحابين , ثم قام  الفنان يوسف توزا  بالعزف على العود كما تم عرض فيلم بعنوان سلفي للمخرج طاهر سعيد بعده عزف  الشاب الموسيقار كريم وصفي معزوفات موسيقية متنوعة , وقدم الفنان خالد عددا  من الاغاني التراثية ليختتم الحفل بتقديم معزوفات وعروض لكشافة ماركوركيس  التابعة للكنيسة .


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يوليو 2018)

*حفل استقبال للكردينال ساكو في المجمع الشرقي بالفاتيكان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 اقام نيافة الكردينال ليوناردو ساندري  عميد مجمع الكنائس الشرقية في الفاتيكان ظهر يوم الاثنين 2 تموز 2018 في  مقر المجمع حفل استقبال لغبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو  بمناسبة منحه لقب الكردينال ورافق غبطته السادة الاساقفة: مار شليمون  وردوني ومار ميخا مقدسي ومار ربان القس ومار باسيليوس يلدو والاباء الكهنة  والاخوات الراهبات.
 وقد حضر حفل الاستقبال سعادة السفير  العراقي في الفاتيكان السيد عمر برزنجي ومجموعة من الكرادلة منهم الكردينال  فيرناندو فيلوني، عميد مجمع انتشار الايمان ونيافة الكردينال مارك اوليت  عميد مجمع الاساقفة ونيافة الكردينال روبير سارا عميد مجمع العبادة  والاسرار بالإضافة الى العاملين في المجمع الشرقي وبعض الضيوف من الكنائس  الشرقية.
 عصر نفس اليوم زار غبطة البطريرك برفقة  مار ميخا مقدسي ومار باسيليوس يلدو والاب سمير الخوري نيافة الكردينال  فيرناندو فيلوني، وشكره غبطة البطريرك على محبته للعراق وحضوره الدائم في  مراسيم الكرادلة ومواقفه المشرفة عندما كان سفيرا بابويا في العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يوليو 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يزور دير مار أنطونيوس البدواني للرهبان الفرنسيسكان الديريين – سنّ الفيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 ظهر يوم الإثنين 2 تمور 2018، قام غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، بزيارة إلى دير القديس مار أنطونيوس البدواني للرهبان  الفرنسيسكان الديريين، سنّ الفيل – المتن.
     خلال الزيارة، التقى غبطته برهبان  الدير: الأب جليل هدايا، وهو رئيس المحكمة الروحية الإستئنافية لكنيستنا  السريانية الكاثوليكية في لبنان،والأب مكسيميليان، وبعض الإخوة الرهبان.
     هنّأ غبطته الأب مكسيميليان بمناسبة  مرور 72 سنة على رسامته الكهنوتية، وقد قضى منها 52 سنة في الخدمة  الكهنوتية في لبنان، ومن بينها خدم في دير سيّدة النجاة - الشرفة لمدّة 4  سنوات. وتمنّى له غبطته دوام الصحة والعافية وخدمة مباركة ومكلَّلة  بالقداسة.
     رافق غبطتَه في هذه الزيارة سيادةُ  المطران مار يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية،  والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والشمّاس كريم كلش.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يوليو 2018)

*ممثلة اتحاد النساء الآشوري ضمن اجتماع السفارة البريطانية في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد / بغداد
   تلبية للدعوة المقدمة من السفارة  البريطانية في العراق، شاركت ممثلة اتحاد النساء الآشوري السيدة وايليت  كوركيس عضوة سكرتارية تحالف 1325 ،في الاجتماع الرسمي الذي اقيم يوم الاحد 1  تموز 2018، لاستضافة سيادة القائم بالاعمال السيد جون تكنوت في مقر اقامة  السفير في مجمع السفارة البريطانية  ببغداد.
  لتقديم المسؤول البديل السيد داريل كروكس  مسؤول القسم السياسي عن مسؤولة القسم السياسي في السفارة البريطانية  السيدة نتالي اتموري بعد سنتين قضتها في بغداد وفرصة لتعارف الى المسؤول  البديل .
    وقد شارك في الاحتفال بالمناسبة عدد من  ممثلي السفارات الدولية والمجتمع الدولي  في العراق وبعثة هيئة الأمم  المتحدة ونخبة من الناشطات من منظمات المجتمع المدني وتحالف دعم تنفيذ  قرار1325 .


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يوليو 2018)

*العيادة الطبية المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري تقدم خدماتها في قرية باجدة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 3/7/2018 ، قامت العيادة الطبية  المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري بزيارة قرية  باجدة وقاموا بفحص 27 من المرضى من العوائل النازحة من الموصل وتم إعطائهم  العلاج اللازم.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يوليو 2018)

*الاتحاد الأوروبي يقرر دعم الأسر العراقية بالمناطق المحررة في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - IMN/
 اعلن الاتحاد الاوربي دعمه للأسر العراقية  بالمناطق المحررة في سهل نينوى من خلال مشروع منظمة الأغذية والزراعة  للأمم المتحدة (الفاو) بتمويل من الاتحاد الأوروبي بهدف زيادة الدخل  الأسري.

 وقال ممثل منظمة الفاو في العراق فاضل الزعبي في بيان ان  المشروع ممول من الصندوق الائتماني الإقليمي للاتحاد الأوروبي للاستجابة  للأزمة السورية (صندوق مدد) والذي تبلغ ميزانيته 6 ملايين يورو، هو جزء من  برنامج الفاو للإنعاش وتعزيز القدرة على الصمود، للمساهمة في الحد من حالة  الانعدام الحاد في الأمن الغذائي، وسوء التغذية والفقر وما يرتبط بها من  مخاطر ضعف في القطاع الزراعي العراقي.

 واكد الزعبي ان الاتحاد  الأوروبي استجاب للاحتياجات العاجلة من خلال النشاطات التي ينفذها برنامج  “النقد مقابل العمل” الذي سيمكن 1250 أسرة من الحصول على الدخل, اضافة الى  تمكين المزارعين من الوصول إلى المياه الضرورية لري المحاصيل وسقاية  الماشية عن طريق إصلاح وإقامة المستجمعات المائية، والطرقات والسدود  النهرية والقنوات الفرعية.

 مبينا ان ترميم الأصول الزراعية الهامة  والبنى التحتية للري سيوفر لمشروع المياه نحو 70,000 هكتار من الأراضي غير  المنتجة حالياً والتي سيكون بالإمكان استخدامها في زراعة محصول القمح  ومواسم الخضار الربيعية والخريفية.

 لافتا الى ان المنظمة تهدف  ضمان حصول الأسر الزراعية على الموارد اللازمة لتأمين وإعادة كسب سبل  معيشتها الزراعية وبالتنسيق الوثيق مع الحكومة العراقية.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يوليو 2018)

*بالقوائم .. القوات الامنية تعيد 50 منزلا مغتصبا للمسيحيين في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - شفق نيوز/
 أعلن عضو مفوضية حقوق الانسان عامر بولص  زيا يوم الثلاثاء عن إعادة 50 منزلا الى أصحابها الشرعيين من أبناء الديانة  المسيحية في العاصمة الاتحادية بغداد.
 وقال زيا في بيان ورد لشفق نيوز اليوم،  القوات الامنية قامت يوم امس بإخلاء ( ظ¥ظ  ) منزلا في عدة احياء من مدينة  بغداد من المتجاوزين عليها واعادتها الى اصحابها الشرعيين .
 وكان الكثير من العوائل المسيحية في بغداد  سبق ان اعلنت في وقتٍ سابقٍ عن قيام العديد من الافراد ببيع العقارات  التابعة لهم من خلال تزوير سندات الملكية دون علم اصحابها .


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يوليو 2018)

*المجلس الشعبي ينعي ممثله في فرنسا البروفيسور افرام عيسى السناطي ويصدر بياناً بهذه المناسبة الأليمة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 وداعا .... البروفيسور افرام عيسى السناطي
 وأفل نجم آخر من سماء أمتنا... والتحق بالعديد الذين سبقوه .... نجوم كانوا وسيبقون رموزا وعناوين يحتذى بهم في مسيرتنا..
 رحل اليوم البروفيسور أفرام عيسى السناطي... رحل المؤرخ والعالم ... رحل الوفاء والصدق ...
 وفي عمق حزننا على المغفور له، لا يسعنا  الأ أن نشارك عائلته الصغيرة، آلامهم وأحزانهم على فقدانه،  كإنسان عمل الى  آخر أيامه من أجل حقوق شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري الذي نشاركه أيضا  ذات الحزن برحيل البروفيسور افرام عيسى السناطي، الشخص والإنسان الذي لم  يألوا جهدا بتقديم كل ما يمكنه من أجل رفعة وعزة أمته.
 ومنذ ولادة المرحوم بتاريخ 1944 ودراسته  في قضاء زاخو ومن ثم اكمل دراسته في مدينة الموصل وإنتقاله في العام 1974  الى فرنسا، كان مجتهدا وعاملا نشطا في كل المجالات التي تخصص بها، حيث درس  الحضارات القديمة والفلسفة ونال شهادة الدكتوراه من جامعة نيس عام 1980 ثم  الحقها بشهادة ثانية في الفلسفة أيضا من جامعة تولوز عام 1981 وعمل في  الحقل التدريسي في ذات الجامعة من عام 1981 لغاية 1992، ومنذ ذلك العام  استقر في باريس، يدرس ويحاضر في معاهدها وجامعاتها، وفي العام 1995 عمل  مديرا لقسم الشرق الأوسط والمغرب العربي لدار لامارتان للنشر وهي أكبر دار  للنشر في فرنسا.
 الف ونشر ثمان كتب باللغة الفرنسة أكثرها  بغاية اعلام الشعب الفرنسي والناطقين بهذه اللغة بشعبنا وتاريخه وحضارته،  وله العديد من المقابلات والمقالات التلفزيونية والإذاعية والصحفية، وهو  أيضا احد المؤسسين لمجمع الدراسات السريانية في باريس وعضو تحرير مجلة  الدراسات الكوردية وعضو اتحاد الكتاب الفوركوفونية.
 كان الراحل من اوائل المؤسسين للمجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري وكان له الحضور الفاعل في المؤتمر الاول /  2007 وتحمل مسؤولية المكتب في فرنسا لحين وفاته .
 اما عن تواصله ومداخلاته وتلقيه مستجدات المجلس الشعبي واخباره وملاحظاته القيمة فحدث ولا حرج .
 وكان عنصرا فعالا ومتعاونا بشكل ايجابي مع  مجلسنا الشعبي منذ تأسيسه وذلك من خلال تواصله المستمر معنا، حيث كان  الصوت المعبر عن طموحات المجلس وآرائه في كل المحافل الدولية والأقليمية  التي كان يحضرها، بل كان يذهب الى ابعد من ذلك في تجسيد رؤى المجلس في أغلب  طروحاته، ومن هذا المنطلق فمجلسنا الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري يعزي  نفسه أولا ومن ثم يعزي شعبنا على رحيل هذا العلامة الكبير....

 نم قرير العين استاذنا الفاضل ... ما زرعته فينا من آمال وأفكار، ستكون ثمارا لمستقبل زاهر وسعيد
 فارقتنا جسدا ... وستبقى معنا فكرا الى أبد الآبدين

 المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري
 3/7/2018


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يوليو 2018)

*لتفعيل قسم اللغة السريانية في بخديدا ... السيد عماد ججو يلتقي عميد كلية التربية المفتوحة في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 اجرى السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية زيارة لكلية التربية المفتوحة التقى خلالها عميد الكلية  الدكتور محمد جعفر وذلك يوم الاربعاء الموافق 4 تموز 2017 في بغداد،  ورافقته في الزيارة الدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير العام.
 تطرق الحديث خلال اللقاء حول تفعيل دور  القسم المستحدث للغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية في سهل نينوى في  قضاء الحمدانية (بخديدا) وكذلك مناقشة المناهج الدراسية والكادر التدريسي  في القسم الجديد والية العمل ليتم افتتاحه للعام الدراسي القادم 2018- 2019  . 
 واوضح السيد ججو في لقاء خاص مع اعلام  المديرية عن تفاصيل الزيارة واسباب استحداث القسم قائلا: "استحداث قسم تابع  لكلية التربية المفتوحة ومختص في اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية  المسيحية في سهل نينوى في قضاء الحمدانية يعد كتجربة اولى في المنطقة" ،  منوها " ان السادة المعلمين من حملة شهادة الدبلوم والذين مايزالوا مستمرين  بالخدمة بامكانهم التقديم لهذا القسم للحصول على شهادة البكالوريوس في  اللغة السريانية والتربية المسيحية وكتجربة اولى من نوعها في العراق،  لافتا: " ان الدوام في القسم سيكون للايام التالية وهي الجمعة والسبت  والاحد وبواقع 16 حصة في الاسبوع مع الاستمرار في الدوام في مدارسهم اثناء  الدراسة ولمدة اربع سنوات".
 وتابع ججو : " ياتي استحداث وتفعيل القسم  نتيجة للجهود المبذولة ولمدة ثلاث سنوات من قبل مديرتنا العامة للدراسة  السريانية في العمل والتنسيق مع كلية اللغات قسم اللغة السريانية في جامعة  بغداد وكلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت وكذلك الى جهود كبيرة من الداعمين  والمهتمين للغة السريانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يوليو 2018)

*الأمين العام لمجلس الكنائس العالمي يهنيء البطريرك الكردينال ساكو‎*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 من الأمين العام لمجلس الكنائس العالمي
 الى نيافة الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو
 بطريرك الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الكلدانية في العراق والعالم
 صاحب الغبطة،
 تسلمنا بفرح كبير الخبر المبارك بشأن  ترقيتكم الى الرتبة الكردينالية من قِبل البابا فرنسيس. بإسم مجلس الكنائس  العالمي، بحميع مؤسساته، نتقدم اليكم بتهانينا القلبية. مشتركين بالفرح مع  الكنيسة الكلدانية ومع شعوب الشرق الأوسط والشعب العراقي بشكل خاص، بهذا  التميز الروحي والكنسي العظيم لقيادتكم.
 نعاهدكم أن يظل مجلس الكنائس العالمي  ملتزمًا بالعمل نحو تحقيق السلام الدائم والتماسك الاجتماعي في العراق  جنباً الى جنب مع كافة المكونات العرقية والثقافية والدينية العراقية، ولا  سيما مع قادة الكنيسة البارزين أمثال نيافتكم، آملين بمواصلة حجّنا من أجل  العدالة والسلام. فاليوم، وخاصة في هذه المنطقة، يتوجب على الزعماء  الدينيين أن يلعبوا دوراً مهماً في المجاهرة بثبات وبحزم ضد التعصب،  والتمييز والعنف؛ ونشر القيم الإنسانية المشتركة التي توحدنا.
 أود أن أغتنم هذه الفرصة لنشكر غبطتكم على  مساهماتكم في التفكير بكل ما يعزز المسؤولية الاجتماعية للمؤسسات الدينية  بمختلف معتقداتهم وانتماءاتهم، من أجل غرس مفاهيم المواطنة على أساس  التنوع، وتعزيز المساواة وحرية الدين والمعتقد والتضامن بين الأديان،  للتأكيد على الدور الحضاري لمجتمعات الشرق الأوسط في بناء السلام.
 صاحب الغبطة، إننا نصلي من أجلكم طالبين  أن يمنحكم الله عز وجل، القوة والحكمة لكي تستمروا بحمل رسالة الأمل الى  شعبكم، بحيث نتمكن معاً، رغم اختلافنا، وتنوع هوياتنا الدينية والثقافية،  من أن نعيش ونزدهر بالحب والنعمة الممنوحة لنا من ربنا، آمين.
 أخوكم في المسيح،
 القس الدكتور أولاف فيكس تفيت
 الأمين العام


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يوليو 2018)

*زيارة مبعوث نائب الرئيس الامريكي الى بلدة كرمليس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 استقبل الاب ثابت حبيب يوسف كاهن كنيسة  كرمليس ومسؤول مكتب الاعمار – البطريركية الكلدانية / الرابطة الكلدانية،  يوم الاثنين 2/7، مبعوث نائب الرئيس الامريكي ومسؤول USAID السيد مارك كرين  يرافقه السفير الامريكي لدى الحكومة العراقية دوغلاس سليمان والسيدة سارة  ماكين من مكتب نائب الرئيس الامريكي واعضاء من الكونغرس وشخصيات اخرى من  اجل الاطلاع وتقييم الدور والدعم الامريكي في اعادة الاستقرار والاعمار في  سهل نينوى وتقييم اداء منظمات الامم المتحدة.
 استمع الوفد الى ما قامت به الكنيسة من  دور رئيسي في اعادة اهالي البلدة والبلدات الاخرى وما تقوم به من دور مهم  في ظل تردي الخدمات ومحدودية الدور الحكومي والاممي وخاصة انعدامه في اعمار  البيوت. اطلع الوفد على آليات مكتب الاعمار في اعادة البناء واستمع الى كل  ما تقدمه الكنيسة من خدمات حيث تتحمل على عاتقها مسؤولية عودة النازحين  واستقرارهم وايضا همومها من اجل ايجاد فرص العمل والخدمات من اجل حياة  كريمة للجميع. زار الوفد الكنيسة وقبر الاب رغيد كني واكدوا قربهم مع شعب  سهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يوليو 2018)

*الولايات المتحدة تسعى لمساعدة المسيحيين والكورد الإزيديين الذين تتناقص أعدادهم بنسب خطيرة*







    Carlos Osorio / AP ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم - رووداو/

 تستعد الحكومة الأمريكية لتقديم مساعدات  قيمتها عشرات ملايين الدولارات للمجتمعين المسيحي والإزيدي في العراق  واقليم كوردستان، وتعمل الأوساط المعنية حالياً على إيجاد الطرق اللازمة  لإيصال هذه المساعدات إليهم، وقد جاءت هذه المساعدات نتيجة ضغوط من نائب  الرئيس الأمريكي، مايك بينس.

 فقد صرح مسؤول الوكالة الأمريكية  للتنمية الدولية USAID، مارك غرين، لجريدة "واشنطن بوست" بأنه سيتم صرف  عشرة ملايين دولار على فريقين، أحدهما تحت إشراف مركز خدمة المساعدات  الكاثوليكية، كما سيتم صرف 25 مليون دولار آخر "للمجتمعات المضطهدة في  العراق" وخاصة المسيحيين في سهل نينوى والإزيديين في سنجار.

  وأعلنت إدارة البيت الأبيض العام الماضي أنها ستقلص المساعدات الإنسانية  الخارجية، لكن هذه المساعدات الحالية تبين أن حماية المسيحيين والأقليات  الدينية في الشرق الأوسط لا تزال ضمن برنامج عمل الحكومة الأمريكية، وحسب  تقرير "واشنطن بوست" فإن الذين شكلوا فريق ضغط لصرف هذه المساعدات هم  أنفسهم الذين طالبوا وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية في العام 2016 بتعريف  الجرائم التي ارتكبت بحق الكورد الإزيديين والمسيحيين على أنها جرائم إبادة  جماعية.

 وقد أبلغ هؤلاء الإدارة الأمريكية بأن المسيحيين على  حافة الفناء في المنطقة، فبينما كان عدد المسيحيين في سهل نينوى، في العام  2003، 1.3 مليون نسمة، انخفض عددهم إلى مائتي ألف فقط، كما انخفض عدد  الإزيديين في سنجار إلى خمسمائة ألف، الأمر الذي دفع واشنطن إلى الالتفات  إلى هذين المجتمعين، رغم أن مساعدات USAID لا ينبغي أن تمنح على أسس دينية  أو قومية.

 وقالت مديرة مركز الحريات الدينية بمعهد هدسن، نينا  شيا، للجريدة الأمريكية "إذا كانت الجرائم المرتكبة بحق هؤلاء ترقى إلى  مستوى الجرائم التي تعرّفها المعاهدات الخاصة بالإبادة الجماعية، فلم لا  تجوز مساعدتهم على أساس تلك المعاهدات؟"، وشيا هي واحدة من المؤيدين لتقديم  المزيد من المساعدات لهذين المجتمعين، فهي تعتقد أن "هؤلاء ناجون من إبادة  جماعية ومن أسوأ أنواع العنف والاضطهاد والانتهاك لحقوق الإنسان، وقد  تعهدنا بعد الهولوكوست بأن لا نكون سلبيين أبداً وأن لا نسمح بإبادة أي  مجتمع آخر بتلك الطريقة".

 خلال فترة عام مضى، تراجعت المساعدات  إلى جانب تباطؤ في إيصالها، وقد رفع عدد من الجماعات المساندة للمجتمعات  الدينية هذه المسألة إلى نائب الرئيس الأمريكي، مايك بينس، ويفيد تقرير  "واشنطن بوست" أن نائب الرئيس الأمريكي يراقب منذ تشرين الأول الماضي  نشاطات USAID، ثم أبلغ "فريق الدفاع عن المسيحيين" بأنهم لن يعولوا بعد  الآن على برامج الأمم المتحدة "غير المجدية"، بل سيقدمون مساعداتهم  للمجتمعين المسيحي والكوردي الإزيدي من خلال USAID.

 ويكشف تقرير  "واشنطن بوست" أن USAID صرفت في كانون الأول الماضي 6.6 مليون دولار لثلاث  منظمات غير حكومية، لمساعدة النازحين العائدين إلى سهل نينوى، وفي نفس  الشهر قدمت وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية عشرة ملايين دولار للأقليات الدينية  في العراق.

 وفي كانون الثاني من العام الحالي قدمت الوكالة  الأمريكية 55 مليون دولار، لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي UNDP، وكان هذا  المبلغ جزءاً من 75 مليون دولار تقدمه الولايات المتحدة للبرنامج الأممي في  أقساط. وأعلنت الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية أنها لم تعد مستعدة لدفع 75  مليون دولار ثان ما لم تحصل على ضمانات تؤكد صرف هذه الأموال على أبواب  الصرف المطلوبة، ومذذاك صرفت الوكالة الأمريكية أربعة ملايين دولار على شكل  لوازم صحية في نينوى وهي تبحث الآن عن منظمات محلية تسند إليها صرف  مساعدات بقيمة 35 مليون دولار.

 وتتهم الحكومة الأمريكية برنامج  الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي بالتلكؤ في إيصال المساعدات إلى نينوى وسنجار،  وتشير نائبة المبعوث الخاص للأمم المتحدة إلى العراق، مارتا رويداس، إلى أن  المساعدات الأمريكية صرفت على 340 مشروعاً لكن احتياجات المنطقة كثيرة  والمساعدات أقل مما يجب، حيث أن البنك الدولي والحكومة العراقية أعلنا أن  إعمار المناطق التي كان داعش يحتلها بحاجة إلى 88 مليار دولار.

  وتقول "واشنطن بوست" إن بينس ليس راضياً عن أداء USAID ولهذا طلب من مدير  الوكالة زيارة المنطقة قبل نهاية الشهر الجاري وأن يرفع تقريراً عن أداء  المنظمة إلى مكتب نائب الرئيس الأمريكي، وكان تسريع إيصال المساعدات من بين  الأمور التي أكد عليها بينس، حيث أن الإجراءات الإدارية تعيق في كثير من  الأحيان إيصال تلك المساعدات.

 وأبلغ مسؤول أمريكي مطلع "واشنطن  بوست" بأن نائب الرئيس الأمريكي انتقد USAID لعدم تمكنها من إيلاء الأولوية  للمسيحيين والأقليات القومية، لدرجة أنه عبر عن تأييده لفكرة تغيير الكادر  المسؤول عن تلك المهام.

 وفي الاجتماع الثاني لفريق مسيحي من  تكساس، عقد قبل أسبوعين، أعلن مايك بينس "أريد أن أتعهد لكم جميعاً بأننا  لن يهدأ لنا بال ما لم تقدم المساعدات اللازمة للنهوض والإعمار والحياة  الكريمة لرفاقنا المسيحيين ولكل المجتمعات المضطهدة في الشرق الأوسط".

 وليس معلوماً بعد ما هي المجاميع التي ستحرم من المساعدات الأمريكية في  العراق، في حين أن نائب الرئيس الأمريكي يصر على أن تكون الأولوية  للمسيحيين وللأقليات الدينية، وتؤكد الجماعات المساندة للمسيحيين والكورد  الإزيديين على أن هذين المجتمعين حرما على مدار السنوات الأربعة الأخيرة من  المساعدات الدولية.

 ويرى مسؤول USAID أن الاهتمام الذي توليه  وكالته بالمسيحيين والإزيديين يماثل الاهتمام الذي يوليه المجتمع الدولي  بالمسلمين في ميانمار، والذين يعتبرون أكبر فريق ديني مضطهد في العالم، ولا  يخشى مارك غرين من اعتبار مسعاهم هذا تمييزاً بين الجماعات العراقية  المختلفة، لأن "وكالة USAID تتعامل مع العديد من الجماعات الدينية المختلفة  الأخرى وتساعدها" على حد قوله.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يوليو 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يشارك في اجتماع للبطاركة في بكركي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 ظهر يوم الخميس ظ¥ تمّوز ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨، شارك غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، في اجتماع للبطاركة، عُقِد بدعوة واستضافة من صاحب الغبطة  والنيافة الكردينال مار بشارة بطرس الراعي بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق  للموارنة، وذلك في مقرّ الكرسي البطريركي الماروني في بكركي - لبنان.
     شارك في الإجتماع أيضاً صاحبا القداسة  مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان  الأرثوذكس، وآرام الأول كاثوليكوس بيت كيليكيا الكبير للأرمن الأرثوذكس.
     خلال اللقاء، جرى البحث في المواضيع  التي سيتمّ تناولها خلال الإجتماع والخلوة التي سيعقدها البطاركة ورؤساء  الكنائس في الشرق الأوسط مع قداسة البابا فرنسيس في مدينة باري الإيطالية  يوم السبت القادم في السابع من تمّوز الجاري. 
     وتناول البطاركة في اجتماعهم بشكل خاص  الشؤونَ الكنسية المشتركة، وموضوع الحضور المسيحي في الشرق والأوضاع  الراهنة للمسيحيين فيه، وضرورة وقف الحروب والنزاعات وإحلال السلام والأمان  وعودة النازحين واللاجئين والمخطوفين إلى بلدانهم.
     وقد رافق غبطةَ أبينا البطريرك إلى بكركي الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.










​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يوليو 2018)

*بمشاركة شعراء سريان انطلاق فعاليات مهرجان الجواهري الشعري بدورته الـ12*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كتابة: نمرود قاشا

 انطلقت في بغداد صباح يوم الأربعاء  28 حزيران 2018 فعاليات مهرجان الجواهري الثاني عشر " دورة الشاعر الكبير  مظفر النواب " وعلى قاعة المسرح الوطني .
 فقد افتتحت الاحتفالية  بالنشيد الوطني العراقي تلتها كلمة ترحيبية ألقاها الشاعر عمر السراي جاء  في جانب منها : سنحاول ان نزيد طولنا مئات الكيلومترات , لنصبح اقصر منك  بقليل ... ونرتفع كثيرا فتنوشنا عصاك حين تطرق الأرض .. أيها الجواهري  المشيد بالخطوط البيض والسود .. أيها الراقد يفوق الصاحين ... أيها الساكت  يفحم المتكلمين .. أيها الهادئ يعلو الهائجين .. أيها المتحدث وحدك ، حين (  وحدك ) تعني كل العراق .بعدها عرض فيلم بعنوان " وتريات جواهرية " , ثم  قدم الطفل صادق على الغريفي قصيدتان للجواهري وقد أبدع في إلقائها علما بان  عمره لا يتجاوز الثمان سنوات .
 الدكتور حبيب الصائغ رئيس اتحاد  الأدباء والكتاب العرب القى كلمة في الاحتفالية ’ تلتها كلمة اتحاد الأدباء  والكتاب في العراق القاها الشاعر إبراهيم الخياط الامين العام للاتحاد جاء  فيها : في هذه الدورة أطلقنا أسم (مظفر النواب) على المهرجان، والاثنان،  الجواهري والنواب كانا وما زالا أسمين مدويين في المناهج العربية والمدائن  العربية والميادين العربية والشوارع العربية والمقاهي العربية والبيوت  العربية والقصور العربية والثورات العربية...
 ونعلنها جهاراً نهاراً  بأننا عقدنا الاجتماع الأدبي العربي الكبير وهذا المهرجان الشاسع الزاهر  الزاهي بكم، أقمناهما بجهودنا وأموالنا الشحيحة ولم تشترك الجهات الحكومية  المسؤولة بدور يُذكر أو مبلغ لائق تُشكر عليه.. وهنا لا نزعل ولا نعتب ولا  نقترح أو نتمنى أو نرتّق بل نطلب وبصوت عال من رئيس الوزراء المقبل أن يعرف  بأنه سيكون رئيساً لبلد الثقافة الأعرق في العالم، فهاهنا نُقشت أول  مسلّة، وههنا ترنمت أول قيثارة، وههنا كتبت أول ملحمة، وههنا سُنّ أول  قانون، فعلى رئيس الوزراء المقبل بل يجب عليه أن يختار وزيراً للثقافة يليق  بالعراق، وأن لا يضيف رقماً جديداً الى قائمة وزراء الثقافة السابقين،  ونحن في اتحاد أدباء العراق نطالب ونطلب بقوة أن يكون لنا دورٌ وقولٌ في  اختيار وزير الثقافة. (( نص الكلمة في نهاية الخبر ))
 بعدها قدمت  قراءات شعرية لعدد من الشعراء العرب والعراقيين، واختتمت الجلسة بمشاركة  فرقة ناظم الغزالي الموسيقية بقيادة الفنان نجاح عبدالغفور .
 قدم  الجلسة الصباحية الشاعرعمر السراي والاعلامية مروة المظفر ، وفي الجلسة  المسائية اقيمت جلستي قراءات في قاعة تموز – فندق عشتار شيراتون ادار  الجلسة الاولى الشاعر رياض الغريب والجلسة الثانية الشاعرة الدكتورة راوية  الشاعر ، هذا ويشارك الادباء السريان بفعاليات هذا المهرجان بوفد يتراسه  الاديب روند بولص رئيس اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان ويضم عددا من الشعراء  والكتاب االسريان : اشور ملحم , زهير بردى , عصام شابا فلفل , جميل الجميل  , عبدالله نوري , يونادم بنيامين , نمرود قاشا ، وقدم الاتحاد برقية تهنئة  مؤثرة بهذه المناسبة.
 واستمرت فعاليات المهرجان على مدى يومين  وللفترة 28 -29 حزيران 2018، التي شارك فيها 300 شاعر وشاعرة من العراق و  العالم، وتضمنت الفعاليات اضافة الى قراءات شعرية  بواقع جلستين كل يوم ،  امسيات موسيقية وغنائية و جولات ميدانية في شارع المتنبي و رحلة نهرية في  نهر دجلة، واعتلى عدد من شعراء السريان منصة الشعرفي هذا المهرجان وهم زهير  بردى، روند بولص ، جميل الجميل
 وفي الختام قدمت ادارة المهرجان للمشاركين شهادة شكر وتقدير تثمينا لجهودهم في اثراء و انجاح فعاليات المهرجان.





























​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يوليو 2018)

*السيد عماد ججو: الدراسة السريانية تسعى دائما لتطوير كوادرها وامكاناتهم اللغوية من خلال اقامة الدورات التطويرية*





 

 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 اختتمت المديرية العامة لاعداد المعلمين  والتدريب والتطوير التربوي، يوم الخميس الموافق 5 تموز 2018، الدورة  التطويرية الخاصة باللغة السريانية والتي اقامتها لكوادر وموظفي المديرية  العامة للدراسة السريانية، وذلك لمدة خمسة ايام وفي مقر المديرية. وحضر  الاختتام السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية والدكتورة  نضال متي معاون المدير العام وموظفي الدراسة السريانية .
 هذا وجاءت الدورة باشراف الدراسة  السريانية في اعداد منهاج للدورة وتهيئة المتدربين والمحاضرين اضافة الى  تحضير قاعة التعليم، وكان في ادارة الدورة السيد محمد فخري طه من المديرية  العامة للتدريب والتطوير التربوي وقدم المحاضرات فيها السادة سالم اسطيفان  ورمزي كمليل من كوادر الدراسة السريانية حيث تضمنت تقديم عدة دروس باللغة  السريانية للمبتدئين والمتقدمين. 
 وحول اقامة الدورة لكوادر وموظفي الدراسة  السريانية، قال السيد عماد ججو في تصريح خاص لاعلام المديرية: " تسعى  مديريتنا العامة دائما الى تطوير امكانات الكوادر والموظفين وهو ما هدفت  الدورة اليه ايضا، وخاصة للذين يعملون في تاليف المناهج وفي الطباعة  والتنضيد وذلك لتطوير وزيادة معلوماتهم وصقلها في مجال اللغة والقواعد". 
 واوضح ججو متابعا: "ان من ضمن استراتيجية  المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية اعمام هذه التجربة ايضا الى كافة موظفي  اقسام الدراسة السريانية في بغداد وكركوك والبصرة ونينوى وكذلك شعبتي  الحمدانية وتلكيف، من اجل رفع مستوى الكوادر في اللغة السريانية ، كما  سيكون لدينا استراتيجية في ديوان المديرية وعلى مدار السنة باقامة دورات  تطويرية اخرى في المستقبل". 
 كما جرى في يوم الاختتام اجراء امتحانات للمتدربين وتوزيع النتائج وشهادات المشاركة في الدورة.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يوليو 2018)

*مدينة باري الإيطالية جاهزة لاستقبال البابا ورؤساء كنائس الشرق الأوسط*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 يصل البابا فرنسيس إلى مدينة باري  الإيطالية، النافذة البحرية على منطقة الشرق الأوسط، على متن طائرة  هليكوبتر، صباح اليوم السبت، حيث سيتم الترحيب به من قبل المطران فرانشيسكو  كاكوتشي والسلطات المدنية.
 ثم سيتوجه قداسته إلى بازيليك القديس  نيقولاوس، حيث سيتوجه برفقة البطاركة وأساقفة كنائس الشرق الأوسط إلى قبو  الكاتدرائية للصلاة عند ذخائر القديس نيقولاوس، وبعد ذلك سيتوجه الجميع  بالحافلة إلى واجهة المدينة البحرية حيث ستعقد الصلاة من أجل السلام في  الشرق الأوسط.
 وبعد الصلاة، ستعقد خلوة خاصة في  البازيليك بين البابا فرنسيس والبطاركة ورؤساء كنائس الشرق الأوسط. وسيقدم  كل منهم وجهة نظره وملاحظاته ومقترحاته حيال أوضاع المنطقة. وسيتبع ذلك  تقديم تقرير من قبل المدبر الرسولي لبطريركية اللاتين في القدس رئيس  الأساقفة بييرباتيستا بيتسابالا، يتبعه فترة حديث غير محددة من الوقت.
 وسيشارك من الكنائس الأرثوذكسية الشرقية:  بطريرك القسطنطينية المسكوني برثلماوس، والمتروبوليت هيلاريون ممثلاً  للبطريرك الروسي كيريل، وبطريرك الإسكندرية وسائر إفريقيا للروم الأرثوذكس  ثيودوروس الثاني، ورئيس الأساقفة نكتاريوس ممثلاً لبطريرك القدس للروم  الأرثوذكس، والمتروبوليت فاسيليوس ممثلاً لرئيس أساقفة قبرص. ويشارك كذلك  بابا الإسكندرية للأقباط الأرثوذكس تواضروس الثاني، وبطريرك أنطاكيا  للسريان الأرثوذكس أفرام الثاني، والمطران هوفاكيم ممثلاً لكاثوليكوس عموم  الأرمن كاريكين الثاني، وكاثوليكوس الأرمن الأرثوذكس أرام الأول، بالإضافة  إلى بطريرك الكنيسة الأشورية المشرقية جوارجيوس الثاني.
 وبالنسبة للكنائس الكاثوليكية في الشرق،  فسيتواجد بطريرك الإسكندرية للأقباط الكاثوليك إبراهيم اسحق، وبطريرك  أنطاكية للسريان الكاثوليك إغناطيوس الثالث يونان، والبطريرك الماروني  الكاردينال بشارة بطرس الراعي، ورئيس أساقفة حلب جان كليمنت جانبارت ممثلاً  لبطريرك أنطاكية للروم الملكيين، والبطريرك الكلداني الكاردينال لويس  ساكو، والبطريرك كيليكيا للأرمن كريكور بيدروس العشرين، والمدبر الرسولي  للبطريركية اللاتينية في القدس رئيس الأساقفة بييرباتيستا بيتسابالا.
 وأخيرًا، سيكون حاضرًا مطران الكنيسة  الإنجيلية اللوثرية في الأرض المقدسة سني إبراهيم عازر، والأمين العام  لمجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط ثريا بشعلاني. وطُلب من رئيس مجلس الأساقفة  الإيطاليين الكاردينال غالتييرو باسيتي، ومن رئيس مجلس المؤتمرات الأسقفية  الأوروبية الكاردينال أنجيلو بنياسكو، إطلاع الرهبانيات الكاثوليكية عن هذا  الحدث بصورة جيدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يوليو 2018)

*ماذا يحصل مع العراقيين ومريم في فرنسا؟*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/
 تُعتبر بلدة بارجومون، الواقعة في منطقة  فار الفرنسيّة، موقعاً شهد على ظهورات العذراء مريم. كان، حتى اندلاع  الثورة، مركز حج. ويحاول كاهن الرعيّة الآن إعادة مريم الى قلب البلدة  واستقطاب عدد متزايد من الحجاج. وتشارك جماعة من ٤٢ لاجئ مسيحي قادمين من  العراق في عمليّة اعادة الإحياء هذه. تحدثنا مع كاهن الرعيّة، الأب فيليب  ماري فونتونيل عن التغييرات الإستثنائيّة التي تشهدها البلدة وعن الأثر  الإيجابي الذي يُحدثه اللاجئون في حياة الرعيّة.
  أليتيا: لماذا أتيت الى بارجومون؟
 عُيّنت كاهناً على الرعايا الست الصغار  منذ ٦ سنوات. كنت قد طلبت من المطران خدمة رعيّة صغيرة في أرض بعيدة لا  يريدها أحد. سرعان ما فكر في بارجومون! عند وصولي، اكتشفت أن هذه البلدة  كانت مزاراً مريمياً مهماً بين القرنَين السابع عشر والثامن عشر. توافد  اليها آلاف الحجاج لكن الجميع نسي أمرها. لم تعد البلدة تحتفل إلا بمهرجان  سنوي وقداس يشارك فيه ٥٠ مسن. قدم لي يوماً أحدهم كتاباً بعنوان “الكنز  المجهول” وهو كتاب نُشر في العام ١٦٤١ وأُعيد نشره في القرن التاسع  عشر. وذُكر في الكتاب أن العذراء لم تغدق نعماً في أي مكان مثل ما أغدقت في  بارجومون. ويُفسر نعمة ظهور السيدة في المكان على أنها نعمة اهتداء من  خلال الأسرار والتزام بعمل اللّه.
 إن إعادة احياء مقر حج منسي تحدي فكيف رفعته؟
 في الواقع، لم أغادر المكان دقيقة. صليّت  للعذراء مريم وشعرت شيئاً فشيئاً انها تريد أن تعود الحياة للمزار. سألتها  وأنا أصلي من أين أبدأ وتلقيّت اتصالاً من القسم الخاص بمواقع الحج في  الأبرشيّة للإعراب عن الرغبة بتنظيم شيء في بارجومون. وفي خضم ذلك، انضمت  رعايا أخرى. لاحظت، عندها، ان العذراء مريم تريد أن تستعيد مكانتها في وسط  البلدة. كنا نملك تمثالاً صغيراً للعذراء بعيد عن الأنظار وضعناه حالياً في  الكنيسة تحت لوحة تصف بالتفاصيل ظهورات العام ١٦٣٥.
 وماذا عن اللاجئين العراقيين؟
  في حين كنا نعمل على إعادة احياء المكان،  أثر فيّ كلام البابا فرنسيس فهو لم يفهم لما يبقى عدد كبير من مباني  الكنائس فارغة طالباً استقبال الفقراء. شعرت أنني معني! طلب الحبر الأعظم،  بعد فترة، من الرعايا استقبال عائلات اللاجئين. جمعت ما يقارب الـ٣٠ متطوع  وحضرنا بعض الأمور. لم تكن تملك الرعيّة فلساً واحداً ولم نطلب  إعانات. حصلنا، دون أن نطلب شيء، على ٥٨٠ ألف دولار في غضون ثلاثة أشهر.كان  أحد أعضاء المجموعة يتحدث يوماً مع ممثل عن الأبرشيّة يتابع ما نقوم  به. تعجب وسأل: “كيف تفعلون ذلك؟” فأجابه عضو المجموعة وهو ملحد: “انها  المشيئة الإلهيّة“.
 وتتجلى المشيئة الإلهيّة أيضاً بطرق  ملموسة ومنها عندما احتجنا الى سيارة بتسع ركاب. كانت هناك سيارة معروضة  للبيع في البلدة وسمح لنا المالك باستعمالها الى حين توفرت عندنا الأموال  لشرائها. جُمع مبلغ كبير خلال احدى القداديس فتوفر المال لشراء  السيارة. فهمت مع العذراء مريم أمراً” عليك فقط بقول نعم وهي تهتم بالباقي.
 كيف استقر اللاجئون في الرعيّة؟
  اندمجوا سرعان ما وصلوا. كانوا عطشى  وأوّل ما طلبوه كان إعادة اكتشاف الكنيسة حتى قبل تخصيص الوقت لإعادة بناء  أنفسهم وتعلم الفرنسيّة. وبالتالي، كانوا يشاركون بشكل طبيعي في القداديس  ونشاطات الرعيّة. تريد العذراء مريم أن تجعل البلدة واحة جديدة للحياة  المسيحيّة. ولكي يحصل ذلك، علينا أن نضع المحبة وسط كلّ ما نفعل. يعمل  العراقيون، مع باقي أبناء البلدة، في المتاجر المجانيّة التي فُتحت مؤخراً  وهي متجر للأغذيّة وآخر للثياب وآخر للأثاث. وانضموا الى ورشات عمل الخياطة  والغسيل والكي ويريدون المشاركة في ورشة أخرى خاصة بصناعة السجاد. اجتمع  الجميع وغيّر ذلك روحيّة البلدة وطريقة النظر الى الكنيسة.
 هل غيرتم ليتورجيا القداس نظراً لمشاركة اللاجئين؟
 لقد وضعنا شاشة لعرض ترجمة القراءات  باللغتَين الآرميّة والعربيّة ويرتل العراقيون خلال المناولة وبعدها كما  ونتلو الصلاة الربيّة باللغتَين الفرنسيّة والآرميّة.
 ما هي مشاريعك؟
 لقد اشترينا للتوّ ديراً من أجل استقبال  الحجاج وقرر المنتجان ستيفان وسابرينا غونيل انتاج فيلم عن المكان من  المتوقع أن يصدر في ديسمبر وسنتمكن من خلاله مشاركة الناس بالنعم التي  تقدمها العذراء والمعجزات التي لا تزال تحدثها حتى اليوم! أنا مسرور جداً!


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يوليو 2018)

*صلاة مسكونية من أجل السلام في الشرق الأوسط، في باري الإيطالية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 وصل البابا فرنسيس إلى مدينة باري  الإيطالية، النافذة البحرية على منطقة الشرق الأوسط، على متن طائرة  هليكوبتر، صباح اليوم السبت، ليتوجه إلى بازيليك القديس نيقولاوس، ومن ثم،  وبرفقته بطاركة وأساقفة كنائس الشرق الأوسط إلى قبو الكاتدرائية حيث صلّى  عند ذخائر القديس نيقولاوس. وبعد ذلك توجه الجميع بالحافلة إلى واجهة  المدينة البحرية، حيث عقدت صلاة من أجل السلام في الشرق الأوسط.
 وبعد الصلاة، ستعقد خلوة خاصة في  البازيليك بين البابا فرنسيس والبطاركة ورؤساء كنائس الشرق الأوسط. وسيقدم  كل منهم وجهة نظره وملاحظاته ومقترحاته حيال أوضاع المنطقة. وسيتبع ذلك  تقديم تقرير من قبل المدبر الرسولي لبطريركية اللاتين في القدس رئيس  الأساقفة بييرباتيستا بيتسابالا، يتبعه فترة حديث غير محددة من الوقت.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يوليو 2018)

*البابا فرنسيس في ختام يوم الصلاة في باري: ما من بديل عن السلام في الشرق الأوسط*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اذاعة الفاتيكان/
 اختتم قداسة البابا فرنسيس يوم الصلاة من  أجل السلام في الشرق الأوسط في مدينة باري بكلمة أعرب في بدايتها عن الفرح  للمشاركة التي عشناها اليوم بنعمة من الله حسب ما ذكر. وتابع أننا تبادلنا  المساعدة لإعادة اكتشاف وجودنا المسيحي في الشرق الأوسط، وشدد على أن هذا  الوجود سيكون أكثر نبوية كلما شهد ليسوع رئيس السلام (راجع أش 9، 5)، مشيرا  إلى خطر تعرض الكنائس أيضا إلى تجربة منطق العالم، منطق القوة والربح،  وأيضا إلى خطيئة عدم تماشي الحياة مع الإيمان التي تعتم الشهادة. علينا  الارتداد مرة أخرى إلى الإنجيل، واصل البابا فرنسيس، وهو أمر ضروري اليوم  في ليل الشرق الأوسط. وكما في ليل جتسمانية لن يكون الهروب أو السيف ما  يستبق فجر الفصح المشع، بل هبة الذات في محاكاة للرب. وواصل قداسته متحدثا  عن أن بشرى يسوع السارة، يسوع المصلوب والقائم انطلاقا من المحبة، قد كسبت  قلوب البشر عبر القرون منطلقة من الشرق الأوسط، لا لارتباطها بقوى العالم  بل بقوة الصليب العزلاء. وشدد الحبر الأعظم على أن الإنجيل يُلزمنا بارتداد  يومي إلى تصميم الله وبأن نجد فيه الأمن والعزاء، وبأن نعلنه للجميع رغم  كل شيء. وتوقف هنا عند إيمان الأشخاص البسطاء المتجذر في الشرق الأوسط  كينبوع نستقي منه لسد عطشنا ولنتطهر، مثل ما يحدث عندما نعود إلى الأصول  متوجهين كحجاج إلى القدس، الأرض المقدسة، أو إلى المزارات في مصر والأردن،  لبنان وسوريا وتركيا والأماكن المقدسة الأخرى في المنطقة.
 ثم تحدث البابا فرنسيس عن الحوار الأخوي  الذي جمعه مع قادة الكنائس في الشرق الأوسط، والذي كان علامة على ضرورة  التطلع المتواصل إلى اللقاء والوحدة بلا خوف من الاختلافات. وأضاف قداسته  أن هذا ينطبق على السلام أيضا، الذي يجب إنماؤه حتى على أرض يبستها  المواجهات، لأنه ما من بديل عن السلام والذي لا يتم بلوغه بهدنة تضمنها  الجدران أو إظهار القوة، بل بالرغبة الفعلية في الإصغاء والحوار. وقال  قداسته في هذا السياق إننا ملتزمون بالسير والصلاة والعمل، ونتضرع كي يسود  فن اللقاء على استراتيجيات الصدام، وأن تحل محل علامات التهديد والسلطة  علامات الرجاء، أي الأشخاص ذوو الإرادة الطيبة من الديانات المختلفة الذين  لا يخشون تبادل الحديث وقبول منطق الآخر والاهتمام المتبادَل. وأكد الحبر  الأعظم أنه فقط من خلال الاهتمام بألا ينقص أحد الخبز والعمل والكرامة  والرجاء ستتحول صرخات الحرب إلى أناشيد سلام. إلا أن هذا يتطلب من أصحاب  السلطة أن يضعوا أنفسهم في خدمة السلام، لا مصالحهم الخاصة. كفى إذن لمكاسب  قليلين على حساب الكثيرين، ولاحتلال الأراضي الذي يمزق الشعوب، كفى لسيادة  حقيقة البعض على آمال الأشخاص، كفى لاستغلال الشرق الأوسط من أجل مكاسب  غريبة عن الشرق الأوسط.
 توقف قداسة البابا بعد ذلك عند الحرب  باعتبارها الآفة التي تصيب بشكل مأساوي منطقة الشرق الأوسط الحبيبة، مذكرا  بأن الفقراء في المقام الأول هم ضحاياها. وتحدث في هذا السياق عن سوريا  المتألمة واصفا الحرب فيها بنتاج السلطة والفقر، والتي يمكن هزيمتها  بالتخلي عن منطق الهيمنة وبالقضاء على الفقر. وأشار من جهة أخرى إلى أن  حروبا عديدة غذتها أشكال من الأصولية والتعصب تتموه بذرائع دينية، بينما هي  بالأحرى تجديف باسم الله الذي هو السلام، واضطهاد للأخ الذي كان يعيش  دائما بالقرب. هذا ولا يمكن تجاهل دور الأسلحة في تغذية العنف، وذكَّر  قداسة البابا في هذا السياق بما وصفها بمسؤولية خطيرة تُثقل ضمير الدول  وخاصة تلك القوية، وذلك في إشارة إلى التناقض بين الحديث عن السلام واللهاث  الخفي في سباق التسلح. ودعا البابا بعدم نسيان القرن المنصرم ودروس  هيروشيما وناغازاكي، محذرا من تحويل الشرق، أرض الكلمة السلام، إلى أرض صمت  مظلمة. وذكّر مجدَّدا بالسعي إلى الربح والذي، وحسب ما واصل، لا يكترث  بشيء راغبا في الاستيلاء على حقول الغاز والمحروقات بدون احترام البيت  المشترك، أو الخجل من أن يُملي سوق الطاقة قوانين التعايش بين الشعوب.  ولفتح طرق التعايش، واصل الحبر الأعظم، يجب التطلع إلى مَن يبغي تعايشا  أخويا مع الآخرين، ومن الضروري حماية الجميع لا فقط الأغلبية. يجب أيضا في  الشرق الأوسط السير نحو حق المواطنة المشتركة، وأكد قداسته أن المسيحيين هم  ويجب أن يكونوا مواطنين بشكل كامل متساوين في الحقوق.
 تحدث قداسة البابا بعد ذلك عن مدينة القدس  معربا عن قلق كبير، ولكن بدون التخلي أبدا عن الرجاء، فوصفها بمدينة لجميع  الشعوب، مدينة فريدة، مقدسة للمسيحيين واليهود والمسلمين في العالم بأسره.  وأضاف أنه يحب الحفاظ على هوية هذه المدينة ودعوتها، بعيدا عن أي خلاف  وتوتر، ويجب احترام الوضع القائم للمدينة المقدسة الذي حدده المجتمع الدولي  وتطالب به بشكل متكرر الجماعة المسيحية في الأرض المقدسة. وأكد البابا في  هذا السياق أن فقط حلا تفاوضيا بين الإسرائيليين والفلسطينيين، بدعم من  المجتمع الدولي، هو القادر على بلوغ سلام ثابت ودائم وضمان وجود دولتين  لشعبين.
 هذا وخصص قداسة البابا الجزء الأخير من  كلمته للأطفال، وجه الرجاء، فذكّر بالأرقام المخيفة حسب ما ذكر لأطفال  الشرق الأوسط الذين يبكون مَن فقدوا في عائلاتهم جراء العنف، ويتم الاعتداء  على أراضيهم ما يقود غالبا إلى الاضطرار إلى الهروب. أطفال رأوا في الجزء  الأكبر من حياتهم الحطام بدلا من المدارس، ويسمعون دوي القنابل بدلا من صخب  اللعب المرِح. ودعا البابا بالتالي البشرية إلى الإصغاء إلى صرخة الأطفال  الذين تُعظم أفواههم جلال الرب (راجع مز 8، 3)، وأضاف أن العالم بتجفيف  دموع هؤلاء الأطفال سيستعيد كرامته.  
 ثم ختم البابا فرنسيس حديثه في ختام يوم  الصلاة من أجل السلام في الشرق الأوسط راجيا أن تظل قلوبنا متحدة ومتوجهة  إلى السماء بانتظار أن تعود، ومثل ما حدث في زمن الطوفان، ورقة الزيتون  الخضراء (تك 8، 11)، وألا يظل الشرق الأوسط قوس حرب بل أن يكون سفينة سلام  تستقبل الشعوب والأديان. وتضرع الأب الأقدس من أجل أن تزول عن الشرق الأوسط  الحبيب ظلمات الحرب والسلطة والعنف، التعصب والربح الجائر، الاستغلال  والفقر واللامساواة وعدم الاعتراف بالحقوق. وأضاف مختتما: لأدعون لك  بالسلام (مز 122، 8)، متضرعا من أجل العدالة وطالبا بركة الرب.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 يوليو 2018)

*منظمة شلومو للتوثيق تشارك في أعمال المؤتمر التأسيسي لتقديم داعش للعدالة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في أعمال المؤتمر التأسيسي لتقديم داعش  للعدالة ..ممثل رئيس مجلس الوزراء العراقي ينفي ما ذكرته شلومو بخصوص  الانتهاكات التي يتعرض لها المسيحيين في العراق  .
 في 6 / تموز 2018 شاركت منظمة شلومو  للتوثيق أعمال المؤتمر التأسيسي لتقديم داعش للعدالة في جامعة لايدن في  مدينة دنهاخ الهولندية بدعوة من السيد بيتر اومزيتك عضو البرلمان الهولندي  وعضو اللجنة التأسيسية للمؤتمر ، حيث ابتدأ المؤتمر في الاستماع الى شهادة  لأحد الضحايا والناجين من مخالب داعش من بلدة بخديدا/ قضاء الحمدانية، ومن  ثم تحدث ممثل رئيس جمهورية العراق الاتحادية السيد أمير الكناني بكلمته بأن  داعش اساء الى أكثر من مليار من المسلمين في العالم وقال ان ما اقترفته  داعش من جرائم لا تمت بصلة بالاسلام على حد قوله ... وأشار ان علاقة  الاسلام مع الاقليات غير المسلمة ممتازة وتمتاز بالاحترام ويعمل الاسلام في  نشر قيم التسامح مع الاخر وخاصة مع الاديان الاخرى المتواجدة في المنطقة  كالمسيحيين واليهود والايزيديين على حد قوله ...
 كما تحدث في الجلسة الاولى السيد علي عباس  خلف ممثل رئيس مجلس الوزراء العراقي وعضو اللجنة العليا للمصالحة الوطنية  مؤكدا بضرورة استئصال فكر داعش ومعاقبة جميع من تلطخت ايديهم بالدماء  العراقية الابرياء وان المصالحة الوطنية لا تعني   السكوت على المجرمين  وضرورة تقديمهم للعدالة .
 وتحدث للمؤتمر ممثل حكومة اقليم كوردستان  السيد طارق رشيد عضو مجلس النواب العراقي من التحالف الكوردستاني عن السبل  والآليات المطلوبة في تقديم داعش للمحاكم الدولية بضرورة تشكيل المحاكم  المختلطة من الجانبين العراقي والدولي من أجل تقديم عناصر داعش للعدالة  لاسيما وان هناك الكثير من الوثائق التي تدين عناصر داعش القادمين من  الدولة الاوربية المنضوية في نظام روما الاساسي للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية ،  وأشاد رشيد بالمساعدات والدعم الكبير الذي قدمه التحالف الدولي للعراق  ولشعب  كوردستان لدحر تنظيم داعش الارهابي وتحرير كافة الاراضي العراقية  ...
 من جانب آخر تواصل المؤتمرين للاستماع  للبحوث والاستشارات القانونية والسبل العملية لتقديم عناصر داعش للعدالة من  الشخصيات الاكاديمية ، فقدت تحدثت الكاتبة والباحثة القانونية والمدافعة  عن حقوق الانسان السيدة ايفلينا اوخاب من النمسا ورئيس مراقبة الابادة  الجماعية في واشنطن دي سي البروفيسور كريكوري ستانسون والدكتورة نيرما  جيلسيك من منظمة سيجا الحقوقية والدكتورة روز فيردوزكو من اللجنة الدولية  لشؤون المفقودين والمساعد الخاص لرئيس جمعية الاطراف في نظام روما الاساسي  للمحكمة الجنائية الدولية ، كما قدم اعضاء من الرلمانيين من بولندا  والمملكة المتحدة وهولندا والعراق افكارا وآليات في كيفية تقديم داعش  للعدالة الدولية ، كما ساهمت العديد من المنظمات المحلية والدولية في  المؤتمر كمنظمة مركز العدالة الاوربية والدفاع عن الاديان ومنظمة ايما من  اقليم كوردستان العراق ومنظمة شلومو للتوثيق الى جانب الكثير من الناشطين  في مجال حقوق الانسان والاقليات ، وقد شارك نائب رئيس منظمة شلومو للتوثيق  بمداخلة على ضوء ما تحدث به ممثلي رئيس جمهورية العراق وممثل مجلس الوزراء  العراقي وممثل حكومة كوردستان وتساءل عن السبل الكفيلة والاجراءات المتبعة  في ترسيخ العدالة في العراق لاسيما وان حقوق الاقليات مهضومة ومسلوبة قبل  احتلال داعش لمناطقهم وقدم امثلة على ذلك عن عمليات التغيير الديموغرافي  والتجاوزات التي تطال مناطق المسيحيين في عموم العراق والاستيلاء على  ممتلكات وعقاراتهم في بغداد بالاضافة الى تشريعات  تحد من حقوق الانسان  وأسلمة القاصرين من غيرالمسلمين ومناهج التعليم التي تبث الكراهية وإقصاء  الآخر  وغيرها ، وردا على ذلك أجاب ممثل حكومة اقليم كوردستان  بأن عمليات  التغيير الديموغرافي لمناطق المسيحيين جاءت بعد احتلال داعش لمناطق سهل  نينوى والموصل على حد قوله ونفى جملة وتفصيلا السيد علي عباس خلف ممثل رئيس  مجلس الوزراء العراقي وعضو لجنة العليا للمصالحة الوطنية كل ماجاء بمداخلة  كامل زومايا ولكنه اشار هناك بعض الحالات من التجاوز وتم استرجاعها التي  حدثت في بغداد وأكد ان الاقليات لهم حقوق يتضمنه الدستور ولهم كوتا ايضا .
 هذا واختتم المؤتمر أعماله مساء اليوم الجمعة في جامعة لايدن وسوف يصدر بيان لاحق عن مخرجات المؤتمر .


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يوليو 2018)

*ممثلة اتحاد النساء الآشوري ضمن وفد شبكة  المنظمات النسوية في اقليم كوردستان يزور مؤسسة صندوق دعم حقوق المرأة  والطفل في الشرق الاوسط*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد/ أربيل

  ضمن سلسلة نشاطات وزيارات الشبكة لبعض  المؤسسات المختصة بشؤون المرأة ،قام وفد من شبكة المنظمات النسوية في اقليم  كوردستان يوم السبت 7 تموز ٢٠١٨ بزيارة مؤسسة صندوق دعم حقوق المرأة  والطفل في الشرق الاوسط .
  والتقى الوفد بالسيد رئيس المؤسسة  الدكتور زانا تحسين شاكر في مكتبه بأربيل ، وتم التعريف بالبداية والحديث  عن الشبكة وماهيتها وأهدافها من قبل السيدة مارلين يوسف ممثلة اتحاد النساء  الآشوري في الشبكة ومسؤولة فرع أربيل للاتحاد /رئيسة الشبكة حاليا وتحدثت  الزميلات أيضا عن أعمال الشبكة واهتماماتها ،بعدها رحب دكتور زانا بالوفد  الزائر وقدم من جانبه توضيحا شاملا عن مؤسسته وعملها من ثم تم التطرق الى  سبل التعاون بين الطرفين لان الهدف هو واحد من أجل المرأة وحقوقها ، وقد ضم  الوفد الزائر كل من:-
 مارلين يوسف / اتحاد النساء الآشوري 
 فيان حسين / رابطة المرأة الكوردستانية 
 سنور ده و ه نى / اتحاد نساء كوردستان 
 نعيمة خالد /اتحاد اخوات المسلمين 
 احلام ابراهيم / نساء توركمان
 وفي الختام قدمت السيدة مارلين باسم  الجميع الشكر الجزيل للدكتور زانا لاتاحته الفرصة لهذا اللقاء وبدوره هو  ايضا عبر عن سعادته بهذا اللقاء وعمل الشبكة على أن يكون هناك لقاءات أخرى  للتواصل في العمل وتقديم ما هو أفضل لخدمة المرأة.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يوليو 2018)

*لقاء باري: الكردينال ساكو (بغداد): “الشرق الأوسط يبقى أرضاً خصبةً، لأنها ارتوت طوال ألفي عام بدماء آلاف الشهداء من كل الكنائس”*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 أجرى المقابلة الصحفي الإيطالي دانييلي روكّي (Daniele Rocchi)
 لوكالة الخدمة المعلوماتية الدينية لمجلس أساقفة إيطالية (Agenzia SIR)
 مدينة باري، ظ© أيلول ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨

 ترجمة الأب ريبوار عوديش باسه

 رؤية الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو للقاء  الصلاة المسكوني الذي جمع البابا فرنسيس وبطاركة الكنائس الشرقية في مدينة  باري الإيطالية يوم ظ§ أيلول ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨. اللقاء كان لتقدير مخاوف وآمال مسيحيي  الشرق الأوسط المنهمك بالحروب والتوترات، ولبعث رسالة للغرب كيما يكتشف  جذور الإيمان ويكفّ عن اللامبالاة.
 “كنا في الباص بمعية البابا فرنسيس وبقية  البطاركة ورؤساء الكنائس. وبينما كان الباص يسير على طريق الواجهة البحرية  لمدينة باري، لينقلنا للمكان المخصص لإقامة الصلاة، كان الناس يُحيّوننا  ويهتفون «الوحدة، الوحدة، الوحدة». ولوهلة وكأني رأيتُ في تلك حافلة الركاب  المكشوفة، صورة سفينة الكنيسة التي تبحر نحو الهدف الذي يتوق له الجميع  ألا وهو الوحدة”. كل معاني اللقاء الذي جمع قداسة البابا فرنسيس ورؤساء  وبطاركة كنائس الشرق الأوسط، والذي جرى يوم السبت ظ§ ايلول ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ في باري،  مدينة القديس نيقولا، يمكن اختزالها بهذه الصورة الرائعة.
 لكن هذه لم تكن الصورة الوحيدة التي اخذها  معه بطريرك بابل للكلدان، الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو، لذلك اليوم الغني  بمعانيه الروحية والمسكونية. هنالك أيضاً صورة اللقاء المغلق داخل كنيسة  القديس نيقولا ـ بعد ختام الصلاة ـ حيث كان الجميع مجتمع مرة أخرى حول  قداسة البابا فرنسيس الذي ألقى على مسامع الحضور كلمة الترحيب. كما تلتها  صورة أخرى معبرة جداً، ألا وهي إطلاق الحمامات رمزاً للحرية والسلام. فقد  قام المشاركون في ذلك  اللقاء المسكوني، الذي استغرق خمس ساعات فقط، بتكريم  ذخائر القديس نيقولا، وإقامة الصلاة على شاطئ البحر بمشاركة جمع كبير من  المؤمنين، واجراء لقاء أخوي خاص بين رؤساء الكنائس.
 يقول الكردينال ساكو بأن اللقاء: “كان  زمنا مملوء من حضور الروح القدس، وخلاله تكلم كل واحد منا، وحاور واصغى،  وبالأخص صلى. وكل ذلك جرى في أجواء اخوية جداً. فعلى سبيل المثال، طلب  البابا فرنسيس من قداسة البطريرك برتلوميوتلاوة الصلاة قبل الغذاء وهذا  المكان الرمزي كان لرئيس أساقفة باري المونسنيور فرنجيسكو كاكوجّي الذي طلب  من الآخرين شغله بدلاً عنه”.

 بين الخوف والرجاء: من على طاولة مستديرة  وبيضاء موضوعة في وسط باسيليكية القديس نيقولا “عبرنا عن مخاوف مؤمنينا  وأوطاننا وآلامهم وآمالهم وتطلعاتهم”. يبدو أن القلق الأكبر للبطاركة هو  خطر افراغ الشرق الأوسط من مسيحييّه”. إن الأسباب الرئيسية لذلك هي الحروب  والتطرف الديني وعدم الاستقرار. يقول البطريرك ساكو: “نعم هنالك قلق، لكن  في الوقت ذاته لدينا رجاء. وهنالك اتفاق بالرأي بأن أسباب الأزمات هي  سياسية. هنالك سياسات قذرة تخلق الحروب بالوكالة، وتهدد بالتالي العيش  المشترك في اوطاننا. لدينا حاجة ماسة لأصوات نبوية تنادي وتقول «كفى»،  وتطالب باحترام حقوق الإنسان وحريته وحقه بالمواطنة. فما فائدة الإطاحة  بأنظمة، لخلق أنظمة أسوء منها؟”.
 الشرق الأوسط أرض خصبة: بالرغم من كل ذلك،  يؤكد الكردينال ساكو بأن “الشرق الأوسط يبقى أرضاً خصبةً، لأنها ارتوت  طوال ألفي عام بدماء آلاف الشهداء من كل الكنائس. هذه الدماء الزكية  ستمنحنا السلام. ومن جانبنا قمنا بتقديم اقتراحات واقعية لترسيخ قيم  المصالحة والسلام. فأنا شخصياً طرحت فكرة اصدار وثيقة رسمية مشتركة تصدر من  المسيحيين واليهود والمسلمين معاً، يُدان فيها بشدة كل تحريض على الكره  الديني وكل دعوة للهجوم ضد الأبرياء وضد كل من يدين بدين مختلف عن دين  المعتدي. وصدور فتوة مشتركة  تدين التعدي على المؤمنين الآخرين قد تكون  مفيدة. إن الأوضاع في العراق اليوم تبدو نوعاً ما أفضل، حيث نادراً ما نسمع  اليوم إماماً يتحدث ضد المسيحيين”.
 سالة للغرب: إن الطريق نحو الوحدة سيكون  أسرع حينما يكون مدعوماً بقيم التضامن والسلام. ويذكر الكردينال ساكو بأن  “شعبنا الآن ينتظر منا الكثير، ولهذا من المهم ألا يبقى هذا اللقاء  المسكوني كحدث منعزل. فلا يمكننا الرجوع إلى الوراء. إن صلاة يسوع من أجل  الوحدة تدفعنا للمضي قدماً نحو الهدف المنشود. ربما الوحدة موجودة، لكن ما  ينقصنا هو الشجاعة للتعبير عنها. إن الأمر يتطلب أيضاً بعض التنازلات  والتضحيات”.
 كما يؤكد الكردينال ساكو وبقوة بأن لقاء  باري بعث “رسالة قوية للوحدة لا فقط للشرق، وإنما أيضاً للغرب حيث  المسيحيون مدعوون فيه لإعلان الإنجيل من دون خجل، والكفّ عن اللامبالاة. إن  مسيحيي الغرب مدعوون لتجديد إيمانهم والعودة إلى جذوره. فمعاناة مسيحيي  الشرق الأوسط هي أيضاً من أجل مسيحيي الغرب”.
 رسالة غير هذه لم يكن بالإمكان ابعاثها من مدينة باري، التي تربط الشرق بالغرب.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يوليو 2018)

*شاهد .. المطران قصارجي يتحدث عن اوضاع العراقيين المسيحيين في لبنان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم - تيلي لوميار/










[YOUTUBE]W8jeLkT9CSI[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يوليو 2018)

*خدمة ماء الحياة في ابرشية كركوك والسليمانية للكلدان تقيم المخيم الثاني عشر*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


           تحت شعار"أحبب وافعل ماتشاء"  اقامت خدمة ماء الحياة وهي الخدمة المهتمة بالاعمار من ١٣-١٧ سنة في ابرشية  كركوك والسليمانية للكلدان مخيمها السنوي الثاني عشر للفترة من ٢٧-٣٠  حزيران ٢٠١٨ في كنيسة مار يوسف الكلدانية في السليمانية بمشاركة ٧٧ شاب  وشابة رافقهم الاب قيس ممتاز والاخت كلارا وكادر الخدمة.
 تضمن المخيم القاء ثلاثة محاضرات من قبل  الاخت وارينا من راهبات بنات مريم الكلدانية دارت حول ابعاد المحبة ( محبة  الله ، محبة الاخر، محبة الذات) وكيف تكون محبتنا مقرونة بمحبة الله الغير  مشروطة لنا.
 كما وتضمن برنامج المخيم حلقات للمناقشة  بعد كل محاضرة. اما فقرة الاعمال الجماعية فقد تنوعت بين التدريب على اداء  الصلوات باللغة الكلدانية وترتيل الترانيم وتمثيل الاعمال المسرحية وتنمية  مواهبة الرسم والتصميم لدى المشاركين في المخيم اضافة الى الجوانب  الترفيهية فقد اشتمل الباب الروحي في برنامج المخيم رتبة التوبة  والاعترافات والمشاركة في مراسيم القداديس المقامة وتلاوة صلاة المسبحة  الوردية.
 نشكر الرب على نجاح المخيم وعلى تحقيقة الثمار المطلوبة .


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يوليو 2018)

*جانب من نشاطات منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - عادل سعد المستشار الاعلامي في منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان يشارك في اجتماع خبراء ومستشارين بشان العبور نحو  الحوكمة الجامعة في الدول العربية.
 - العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت تستضيف الاجتماع باشراف وادارة معهد العدالة الاجتماعية وحل النزاعات التابع للجامعة اللبنانية الامريكية.
 - مداخلات ومناقشات مستفيضة عن مفاهيم  الحوكمة واشراك المجتمع المدني في المسؤولية البنائية وتمكين النساء والحد  من السلطة الابوية السياسية وتعزيز قيم التنوع.
 شارك عادل سعد المستشار الاعلامي لمنظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان باعمال اجتماع الخبراء والمستشارين بشان العبور الى  الحوكمة الجامعة في الدول العربية.
 الاجتماع عقد نهار يوم الخميس 21/6/2018  في العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت باشراف وادارة معهد العدالة الاجتماعية وحل  النزاعات التابع الى الجامعة اللبنانية الامريكية، وحضرته وفود من العراق  ومصر ولبنان، وتضمن جدول الاعمال كلمة للدكتور جوزيف جبرا رئيس الجامعة اكد  فيها على اهمية تغيير المنظور الحالي للاختلافات والخلافات القائمة على  التفرقة والتناقض الى منظور تتحول فيه الخلافات الى قوة جذب جامعة للدولة  الواحدة وعلى صعيد المجتمعات العربية عموما بما يسودها من تنوع.
 في حين ركز الدكتور عماد سلامي رئيس معهد  العدالة الاجتماعية وحل النزاعات على ان الهدف من الاجتماع هو معالجة الخلل  القائم في المجتمعات العربية بأتجاه تكوين وحدة منطلقات لخدمة الحوكمة من  اجل اسناد تطلعات شعوب المنطقة وصولا الى اساسيات متطورة من التعليم  والحوار والانتخابات والمساواة بين الجنسين وموضوع اللاجئين واعتماد قاعدة  بيانات لخدمة اهداف التقدم في الميادين كافة.
 وتحدثت في الاجتماع النائب اللبنانية  السيدة بهية الحريري، وقد استعرضت في كلمتها التحولات التي مرت بها بلدها  من اجل ايجاد روابط وجسور علاقة وطنية بين مختلف المكونات اللبنانية، مشيرة  الى الصعوبات الكبيرة التي واجهها ويواجهها لبنان وسط هذا الكم الهائل من  التحديات الاقليمية والدولية المحيطة بلبنان.
 وتضمن الاجتماع عقد ندوة بأدارة الدكتور  عماد سلامي شارك فيها الدكتور عباس كاظم من العراق والدكتورة امل حمادة من  مصر وقد ركزت الباحثة المصرية على موضوع تمكين النساء من الحصول على حقوقهم  مشيرة الى اهمية ان تتحول الجهود الرامية في هذا الشان من موضوع حماية  حقوق النساء الى مبدأ تكوين قوة نسائية فاعلة تساهم في تقدم المجتمعات  وتحريرها من ادران التخلف والعادات الاجتماعية المسكوت عنها التي تحط من  قدر المرأة، واضافت في حديثها ان المشكلة ليست في عدد النساء اللواتي  يتصدرن مشاهد التأثير العام، بل المشكلة ان الآليات المتبعة حتى الآن  للناشطات في الوسط النسائي أنهن لا يملكن الآليات الصحيحة في هذا المضمار،  لذلك لا بد من عمل بنيوي اجتماعي متواصل لتصحيح المسار، اما الدكتور عباس  كاظم وهو باحث سياسي اجتماعي مع هامش من الدراسة التاريخية، فقد ركز في  حديثه على قضية فلسفة الحكم المدني وكيف ينبغي ان تكون من خلال الوسائل  الديمقراطية القائمة على اهمية الثقة اولا بالحكومة والوصول الى مفردات  الروح الديمقراطية عبر التجارب الانتخابية، مشيرا الى ان المجتمع العراقي  هو الآن في مرحلة التحول الديمقراطي وانه يحتاج الى جهود وزمن اطول لكي  يكون المجتمع ديمقراطيا وان قبول المرشحين على وفق قناعات الناخبين ليس كما  يجري في اختيار اصناف الطعام.
 هذا وقد جرت مناقشات مستفيضة خلال  الاجتماع حيث قدم موفد منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان مداخلة تحريرية الى  الدكتور عماد سلامي ركز فيها على ما تفتقده دول الاقليم العربي من  استراتيجيات لصالح تطور هذه الدول والنقص في القراءات الدقيقة الى ما يجري  في الدول العربية أو في المحيطين الاقليمي والدولي، والخلل السائد في فهم  القيم الديمقراطية مع الامعان في نزعات الازاحة خلافا لمتطلبات البناء التي  ينبغي ان يعزز قوة التنوع من اجل الحوكمة الرشيدة.
 كما اشار عادل سعد الى ان دول الاقليم العربي متخمة بالنقص في مواجهة الحالات الطارئة التي تتعرض لها المجتمعات العربية.
 هذا وقد اشار الدكتور عماد سلامي الى ان الخطوة القادمة ما بعد هذا  الاجتماع هو العمل على تأسيس منتدى عربي من خبراء وقادة رأي لتحقيق الحوكمة  المنشودة.
 وعلى هامش الاجتماع التقى عادل سعد عددا  من المشاركين وجرت احاديث ثنائية عن مستلزمات العمل المطلوب في هذا الشأن،  مؤكدا ضرورة زج العديد من الخبراء المتمرسين في الشؤون السياسية والثقافية  والاجتماعية والحقوق المدنية في مشروع من هذا النوع.
 من جهة اخرى في بغداد يوم الخميس  28/6/2018 ، من اجل تمكين منظمات المجتمع المدني في الرقابة على الخدمات  اللامركزية، بهدف خلق مجتمع مدني فعال يضمن المشاركة الحقيقية في القرار  الحكومي شارك في الورشة اكثر من ( 15 ) ناشطا يمثلون منظمات المجتمع المدني  الفاعلة في بغداد، وقد تم استعراض اهداف الورشة التي تمحورت بالدرجة  الاساس بشأن تحسين مستويات الخدمات وفهم الادوار ومسؤوليات مجالس المحافظات  والمحافظين وفقا لقانون المحافظات رقم 21 لعام 2008 وتعديلاته.
 وقد تناول النقاش مستويات اللامركزية،  وطبيعة اللامركزية الادارية في العراق بعد 2003 والاطار القانوني والدستوري  لها في العراق، ومسؤولية الحكومات المحلية في انجاح اللامركزية والآليات  التي تتبعها الدولة العراقية في تطوير الاداء الحكومي خاصة مهام الهيئة  العليا للتنسيق بين الوحدات الادارية، للاشراف والرقابة الافقية وفق قانون  المحافظات غير المنتظمة في اقليم رقم 21 لسنة 2008 ، ودور منظمات المجتمع  المدني في الرقابة والمساءلة غير الرسمية في اطار ضمان مطابقة اعمال  الحكومة والمسؤولين فيها مع اسس الديمقراطية انطلاقا من حقوق المواطنين في  المعرفة بفعاليات الحكومة من اجل احقاق العدل والمساواة.
 ومن مخرجات الورشة تم وضع حزمة من الآليات  والالتزامات المطلوبة من جانب الحكومات المحلية من جهة ومنظمات المجتمع  المدني من جهة اخرى من اجل التأسيس لشراكة في اطار وثيقة يتم الاتفاق عليها  في المستقبل.
 وقد لبى السيد وليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات  العامة في منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان دعوة السفارة الايطالية في بغداد  لحضور الحفل الذي اقامته السفارة بمناسبة اليوم الوطني الايطالي يوم  الاربعاء 20/6/2018، وتضمن الحفل برنامجا موسيقيا احياه الفنان العراقي  كريم وصفي مع فرقته الموسيقية وقدم فيها العديد من المقطوعات الموسيقية  والغنائية العراقية والاجنبية.
 هذا واجرى السيد وليم وردا حوارات جانبية مع عدد من النشطاء الحقوقيين والدبلوماسيين والسياسيين المدعوين للحفل.
 كما  ألتقى السيد وليم وردا مسؤول  العلاقات العامة في منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان يوم 24/6/2018 في اربيل  بفريق من منظمة (Chemonic International )، ضم كل من آراميس بينلاند (  Aramis Penland ) نائب المدير التنفيذي للمنظمة والسيدة ايلزابيث ووفورد (  Elizabeth Woford) مديرة الشؤون الاوروآسيوية في المنظمة.
 تناول اللقاء استعراض فعاليات ونشاطات المنظمتين واختصاصاتهما في تقديم الخدمات والمساعدة للمجموعات المستضعفة.
 وقد قدم السيد آراميكس نبذة عن منظمة جيمونكس والمناطق والمساحات التي يمكن العمل المشترك فيها.
 وتم الاتفاق على المضي قدما في امكانية توقيع مذكرة تفاهم بين المنظمتين  والتعاون في تنفيذ مشاريع مشتركة بما ينسجم مع اختصاصات واهداف العمل.
 وقد اطلعت المنظمة الدولية على مجمل  نشاطات حمورابي وشركاتها الدولية وجرى التفاهم على دعم تواصل مشروع حمورابي  التدريبي للكوادر التدريسية في نينوى الذي مضى عليه اكثر من سنتين والحاجة  الملحة لاستمراره.
 كما طالبت حمورابي منظمة جيمونكس بضرورة العمل مع  الشركاء من منظمات تحالف الاقليات العراقية ومنظمات الاقليات الفاعلة في  سهل نينوى وسنجار وغيرها، من اجل تقديم خدمات اوسع وتحقيق فعالية اكبر في  تطوير مناطق الاقليات، هذا واقترحت حمورابي عددا من المنظمات من اجل توسيع  التعاون وتحقيق التأثير الايجابي.
 هذا ومن الجدير بالذكر ان منظمة جيمونكس الدولية هي شريك تنفيذي للوكالة الامريكية للتنمية USAID، وتعمل في اكثر من ( 100 ) بلد عبر العالم


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يوليو 2018)

*عام على التحرير.. "داعش" رحل من الموصل ومخاوف المسيحيين باقية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - روسيا اليوم/
 بدأت العائلات المسيحية، التي نزحت عن  مناطق سهل نينوى قرب الموصل سنة 2014 بالعودة إلى قراها وبلداتها بعد  تحريرها من تنظيم "داعش" قبل عام وعودة الاستقرار وإن كان هشّا.
 وخلال زيارته التي قام بها في الرابع عشر  من مارس 2017 إلى محافظة نينوى، حضر رئيس الحكومة العراقية حيدر العبادي  مؤتمرا للتعايش السلمي بين مكونات سهل نينوى انتهى بتوقيع وثيقة تعايش  سكانها لمنع التغيير الديموغرافي وفض الخلافات التي تسببت بها أزمات البلاد  السابقة.
 وعاد إلى مناطق سهل نينوى، حيث تعيش عدة  قوميات ومنها المسيحية بعد انتهاء عمليات التحرير من "داعش" نحو سبعة آلاف  عائلة، كانت قد نزحت سنة 2014 باتجاه محافظات إقليم كوردستان العراق ومدن  أخرى بسبب سيطرة تنظيم أبو بكر البغدادي على مناطقهم.
 ريتا جميل ذات الـ37 عاما والتي عادت  منتصف فبراير الماضي إلى ناحية برطلة، قالت لـRT " إنها تشعر بالسعادة  نتيجة عودتها لمنزلها وكنيستها، لكنها لم تجد كل شيء مثلما كان".
 وأضافت: "هناك عدد من العوائل تتحضر الآن  للعودة وبعضها تخشى من احتمال تعرضها للانتهاكات فتؤخر الرجوع إلى فترات  مقبلة"، مشيرة إلى "سوء الخدمات" الموجودة هناك ومنها الصحية والتعليمية.
 وتسعى الحكومة العراقية عبر برامج تطلقها  بالتعاون مع رجال دين ونشطاء مسيحيين لتسريع عودة أهالي سهل نينوى إلى  مناطقهم، فيما تخشى الحكومة من استمرار هجرة المسيحيين خارج البلاد، وهو ما  تؤكده دعوة رئيس الوزراء العراقي حيدر العبادي للثالث عشر من مارس الماضي  والتي وجهها للمسيحيين بعدم الهجرة إلى خارج البلاد.
 ورغم مرور عام على تحرير محافظة نينوى  بالكامل، إلا أن عودة المسيحيين لم تكن سريعة أو جماعية، فهناك ما يدفعهم  إلى البقاء في المدن التي نزحوا إليها، وخاصة في إقليم كوردستان الذي يشهد  استقرارا أمنيا أفضل من مناطقهم الأصلية.
 وزير العلوم والتكنولوجيا السابق فارس ججو  وهو من أبناء الدين المسيحي، قال لـRT: " تعداد سكان سهل نينوى يصل إلى  150 ألفا، وهؤلاء جميعهم نزحوا أثناء سيطرة "داعش" على مناطقهم، وعاد منهم  الآن حسب إحصائياتنا ما بين 50 و60 ألفا".
 وأضاف: "عودة المسيحيين لمناطقهم غير  آمنة، فبعضهم تعرض للاعتداءات حتى بعد عمليات التحرير، ولذا فعلى الحكومة  العراقية توفير الضمانات اللازمة لهم حتى يتمكنوا من إعادة الحياة لمناطقهم  بشكل كامل".
 وتضررت مناطق سهل نينوى شأنها شأن باقي مناطق العراق، جراء القتال والمعارك بين القوات العراقية وتنظيم "داعش".
 ومستوى الخدمات فيها الآن لا يشجع الناس  على العودة، فلا ماء ولا كهرباء مستمرة فيها ولا حتى كل الطرقات صالحة  للاستخدام، وحتى تلك الصالحة بعضها مغلق لأسباب أمنية، لكن هذا كله لم يثن  الكثير من العوائل عن العودة.
 بالإضافة إلى ذلك فإن هناك قلقا من الوضع  الأمني الذي يعتقد البعض أنه ممكن أن يتدهور، وهذا ما يراه المواطن سام  كادو الذي "تريث" بعودته إلى سهل نينوى لحين التأكد من استتباب الوضع  الأمني فيها بشكل كامل وعدم التعرض لأية هجمات.
 وقال سام ذو الـ29 عاما لـRT: " من  الضروري العودة لمنزلنا الذي تركناه عام 2014 بسبب تنظيم "داعش"، لكن في  ذات الوقت أجد صعوبة في العودة لمدينة ليس فيها أي خدمات أو فرص عمل".
 وأضاف: "بعض أقاربنا عادوا لسهل نينوى ونحن كذلك ننوي لكن ليس الآن، فعملي وحياتي مستمرة في أربيل".
 وتعتبر مناطق سهل نينوى من المناطق  المتنازع عليها بين الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومة إقليم كوردستان، ولا يقتصر  النزاع على طرفين رسميين، بل هناك صراع على المنطقة بين عشائر عربية في  الموصل وقوات البيشمركة الكوردية التي اعتبرتها في وقت سابق جزءا من أراضي  الإقليم.
 ولأكثر من مرة، سمعت بعض الأصوات التي  تطالب بأن تكون مناطق سهل نينوى التي تضم أقضية الحمدانية وشيخان وتلكيف،  محافظة للأقليات وتدار من قبل أبنائها، لكن أحدا لم يلتفت للأمر أو يتعامل  معه.
 ويحذر أعضاء في البرلمان العراقي يمثلون  محافظة نينوى، من احتمال حدوث نزاع في مناطق سهل نينوى، وهذا ما يتفق مع  مخاوف المسيحيين الذين يؤجلون عودتهم لحين الحصول على ضمانات أو التأكد من  تحسن الوضع الأمني هناك بشكل كامل.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يوليو 2018)

*مجالس سهل نينوى تجتمع وتناقش الاستفزازات المستجدة ومنها تبديل رئيس جامعة الحمدانية وتصدر بياناً *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - برطلي نت/
 اجتمعت مجالس سهل نينوى / مجلس اعيان قره  قوش ومجلس عشائر السريان / برطلة ومجلس اعيان كرمليس بتاريخ 8/7/2017 وذلك  لتدارس المستجدات الحاصلة في ابعاد رئيس جامعة الحمدانية وكالة من منصبه   والذي ينتمني الى المكون الكلداني السرياني الاشوري واحلال محله شخص اخر  ومن مكون اخر خلافا لقرارات مؤتمر برطلة الذي حضره دولة رئيس الوزراء حيدر  العبادي .
 وقد أصدرت البيان التالي:
 البيان

 بالرغم من الظروف التي  يمر بها ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في سهل نينوى خصوصا والعراق  عموما من عمليات استهداف ممنهجة ، غايتها انهاء وجوده في العراق من خلال  الاساليب والممارسات اللا انسانية التي سبقت احتلال داعش لمناطقه في سهل  نينوى واجباره على ترك ارضه في ليلة 6/8/2014 (الليلة السوداء) واسر وقتل  العديد ابناءه وما قبل ذلك كان شعبنا يتعرض الى هجمات مخطط لها من قبل  المجاميع الارهابية في الموصل وباقي مدن العراق الجنوبية والعاصمة بغداد  حيث القتل والسلب والنهب والاغتصاب والاستيلاء على الدور والممتلكات  العائده له ، والحكومة كانت غير مهتمة بما يحدث به ، لا بل في بعض الاحيان  كان قسم من رجال الحكومة يقومون بتغطية هذه الافعال او نفيها وكانت امام  مرأى ومسمع من الجميع ، الممارسات الاخطر التي انتهجها بعض من ضعاف النفوس  وبمساعدة قسم من رجال الحكومة محاولين العمل على التغيير الديموغرافي في  سهل نينوى بحجه واهية واستبشرنا خيرا بالعودة بعد التهجير لكون تلك المحنة  عطت تجربة لجميع المكونات المتعايشة في المنطقة كونها كانت مستهدفة بشكل  عام من داعش ، وكان املنا في مقررات مؤتمر برطلة ان تكون لمعالجة السلبيات  والارهاصات من قبل الحكومة وللمحافظة على العلاقات ومد جسور الالفة والمحبة  من خلال المنظمات الدولية ومشاركة الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء في ورش  التعايش السلمي التي اقيمت ماقبل العودة وبعدها .
 نرى اليوم ان كل ما  ورد اعلاه كان منافيا للحقيقة واخرها ابعاد ذوي الكفاءات الذين كان لهم  مساهمة فعالة بتأسيس جامعة الحمدانية بمساعدة الكنيسة من خلال فتحها ابواب  مؤسساتها امام الطلبة للدراسة علما بان جامعة الحمدانية لاتملك اية بناية  خاصة بها .
 وكنا نأمل خيرا من وعودكم يا دولة رئيس  الوزراء بالحفاظ على هذا المكون الاصيل من التشتت والضياع . لكنا صعقنا  بقرار وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي الدكتور عبد الرزاق بتعيين رئيس  للجامعة وهو الدكتور عقيل يحيى الاعرجي وهو من خارج مكوننا مما وضعنا امام  يقين بان مسلسل التغيير الديموغرافي والضغط على ابناء شعبنا من خلال هذه  الممارسات التي تساندها وتقرها الدولة من خلال مناصب يتبؤها البعض من حملة  الافكار الطائفية ، نطلب من دولة رئيس الوزراء العراقي الدكتور حيدر  العبادي التدخل لانهاء هذا الموضوع  واختيار احدى الكفاءات من ابناء شعبنا  لاشغال هذا المنصب من اللذين كان لهم جهود متميزة في متابعة وتاسيس هذا  الصرح الثقافي في المنطقة . والذي جاء بسبب استهداف طلبتنا الجامعيين اثناء  ذهابهم الى جامعة الموصل واستشهاد وجرح العديد منهم بسبب هجوم من قبل  عصابات ظلامية التي لاتتمنى الخير لبلدنا .
 وهنا السؤال يطرح نفسه اليس من حق ابناء مكوننا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري ان يكون رئيس للجامعة من حملة كل المؤهلات المطلوبة لذلك ؟
 علما بان جميع جامعاتنا في العراق لايرأسها احد ابناء شعبنا ؟

 الموقعون

 مجلس اعيان قره قوش 
  مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلة
 مجلس اعيان كرمليس


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2018)

*البطريرك الكردينال ساكو: علينا أن نعيش الزهد الانجيلي في ظروف شعبنا القاسية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/

 لدى إستقباله الجمعية العامة الحادية  والتسعين لهيئة “رواكو” المعنية بمساعدة الكنائس الشرقية في 22 حزيران  2018،  قال البابا فرنسيس: “ثمة في الشرق الأوسط خطيئة عدم التوافق بين  الحياة والإيمان. خطيئتنا تكمن بوجود بعض – ربما ليسوا كثيرين ـ كهنة  وأساقفة ومؤسسات رهبانية ممّن يدّعون الفقر، لكنهم يعيشون الثراء. ولهذا  أتمنى من هؤلاء “الأغنياء المترفين: epuloni” .. سواءً كانوا كهنةً أو  أساقفة أو بعض جماعات رهبانية أو مسيحيين عاديين ـ أن يتخلّوا عن بعض   ثيابهم لصالح اخوتهم واخواتهم”.
 بصراحة، أن كنيستنا الكلدانية والكنائس  العراقية الأخرى عاشت على امتداد تاريخها فترات إضطهاد وزهد وفقر، فلا توجد  لدينا حتى اليوم بطريركيات ومطرانيات شبيهة بالقصور والبلاطات التي نجدها  في الغرب، كما ليست لنا كاتدرائيات وبازيليكات، هي أشبه ما تكون بالمتاحف.  مقراتنا بسيطة وكنائسنا متواضعة. حتى أننا لا نملك الى اليوم بناية  بطريركية، لأن مقرنا الحالي تعود ملكيته الى الراهبات بنات مريم، وكان  مدرسة. حالياً لنا بناية للمقر البطريركي قيد الانشاء منذ سبع سنوات أنجزت  الدولة حتى الآن 70% من البناء وتوقف بسبب عدم وجود المال. أتمنى أن يحوَّل  البناء الى مشروع خدمي للصالح العام.
 نحن ككنيسة لا سُلطة سياسية لنا ولا ثروة  ولا بهرجة. قد تكون ثمة حالات جشع فردية. أساقفتنا كانوا رهباناً  مكرَّسين  الى القرن السابع عشر والمطرانية كانت تسمى ” القلّاية”، أي  الصومعة. و لم نكن نسمى بأمراء الكنيسة، وإنما خُدّامها. كنا نعيش على  هِبات الناس الى ما قبل  أربعين عاماً، حيث بدأنا في الموصل تعميم  الخدمة  المجانية للأسرار الكنيسة، ثم انتشرت في عموم العراق، وأتذكر كنا نستلم  سبعة دنانير فقط كراتب شهري  في عام 1974، واليوم نستلم مليون ومائة ألف  دينار عراقي،  أي نحو $850 دولاراً شهريا.  
 كلام البابا فرنسيس هو تحذير لنا، وأضم  صوتي بقوّة الى صوته، لنبقى أمينين للإنجيل، ولدعوتنا الكهنوتية لنسلك  بحرية في حياتنا اليومية “في سبيل الروح” (غلاطية 5: 16-25). وينبغي لنا  ككهنة بكل مراتبنا ومؤسساتنا الرهبانية أن نعيش الزهد الإنجيلي في ظروف  اقتصادية قاسية يعيشها حالياً مواطنونا: كحالات  فقر، مرض، بطالة، تردي  الخدمات، وجود ايتام وارامل….. معاناة كبيرة جداً، تُتعب مواطنينا وتقلقهم  وتدفعهم الى الهجرة.
 لذا، يتوجب علينا في هذا الوقت ان نشعر  بهم  ونساعدهم على البقاء والرجاء بمشاريع تخدمهم، بدلاً من ان ننشغل  في  خلق مشاريع كبيرة استثمارية لصالح  مؤسساتنا الكنسية. من جهة أخرى، لا  بد ان اُشيد بما حققته الكنيسة أثناء محنة تهجير سكان  الموصل وبلدات سهل  نينوى من إحتضان، وما قامت به من ترميم لبيوتهم ومساعدتهم للعودة اليها.
 ختاماً، أؤكد على أهمية عيش الزهد والتجرد  ومجانية الخدمة بفرح لتأتي شهادتنا المسيحية مؤثرة ومعبِّرة عن  إيماننا فنكون علامة رجاء، كما يؤكد البابا فرنسيس: “وهذا هو من صلب الحياة  الروحية التي يجب عيشها”.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2018)

*البيان الختامي لأعمال مؤتمر مجلس بيث نهرين القومي MUB*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 "بيان"
 عقد مجلس بيث نهرين القومي أعمال مؤتمره  العام الرابع في أواخر شهر حزيران وبداية شهر تموز الجاري بمشاركة كافة  الأحزاب والاتحادات والمؤسسات المنضوية تحت لوائه من دول الشرق الأوسط  وأوروبا وأميركا. حيث أكدت قيادة المجلس أن انعقاد المؤتمر في هذا الظرف  الحساس كان ذو أهمية كبيرة بسبب القرارات التي تم اتخاذها .
 وأعلنت قيادة المجلس في بيان أن المؤتمر  تناول الواقع الحالي الذي يعيشه شعبنا والذي يشبه إلى حد كبير الظروف  السياسية والعسكرية التي كانت سائدة في فترة ارتكاب مجازر سيفو بحق شعبنا  عام ١٩١٥، ولكن اليوم بإرادة وتضحيات كبيرة يتم الدفاع عن وجود شعبنا  ومصالحه وحقوقه ووجوده وبقائه في أرضه التاريخية بيث نهرين ، حيث سطر شهداء  المجلس الأبرار ملاحم البطولة ورسخوا ثقافة انتصار الحياة على ثقافة الموت  .
 كما كشفت قيادة المجلس أنه خلال المؤتمر  وفي إطار التقرير السياسي لرئاستنا الداخلية تم توضيح حقيقة الوضع في الشرق  الأوسط والإشكاليات والأزمات التي عاشها شعبنا خلال التاريخ المنصرم، وتم  وضع خطط عديدة  لإيجاد حلول لتلك الإشكاليات. كما تم التركيز على خطورة  الانقسام السائد بين أبناء  شعبنا، والتوصل إلى حقيقة مفادها أننا في حال  بقيننا بدون وطن فسوف نذوب في باقي الإثنيات والمجتمعات، وأعلنت أنه جرى  مناقشة سياسات الإبادة الجماعية التي تمارسها الأنظمة الديكتاتورية الحاكمة  في مناطقنا، واعتبرت أن الحروب والاحتلالات التي تستمر في وطننا لها أسباب  عديدة أهمها الطمع بثرواته، إضافةً إلى أن الأنظمة الحاكمة في الشرق  الأوسط أخرجت المنظمات الإرهابية إلى الحياة كتنظيم داعش الإرهابي  والقاعدة، لتستمر في احتكار الحكم  ولتنفيذ أجنداتها الظلامية.
 وأعلن البيان أنه وفي  إطار إيجاد الحلول  لمشاكل شعبنا تم تحليل التقارير الخاصة بالأحزاب والاتحادات والمؤسسات  وأعمال السنوات الأربعة الأخيرة وتم استخراج الأخطاء وتحديدها لتفاديها في  الفترة القادمة من العمل السياسي والتنظيمي. واعتبرت قيادة المجلس أنه خلال  الأربع سنوات الأخيرة تعرض شعبنا مع الشعوب الأخرى لموجة جديدة من الإبادة  والهجمات على يد تنظيم داعش الإرهابي وداعميه بهدف إجراء تغييرات  ديمغرافية ومحاولات الاستيلاء على أملاك شعبنا وأراضيه واقتلاعه من الوجود،  ولكن وبفضل المقاومة والنضال الذي  قدمناه في سوريا والعراق ضد تنظيم داعش  وخاصة في مناطق الخابور في سوريا  وبتضحيات شهدائنا استطاع شعبنا تخطي تلك  المآسي والنهوض والثبات في أرضه نوعاً ما وبذلك تم فتح صفحة جديدة ومشرفة  في تاريخ شعبنا الحديث.
  كما نوهت قيادة المجلس في بيانها   بالأعمال التي جرت خلال السنوات الأربع المنصرمة والتي تناولت كافة  المواضيع الهامة مثل؛ التنظيم، السياسة، العلاقات الدبلوماسية، الأعمال  الميدانية وغيرها. وشددت على أن مجلس بيث نهرين القومي متمسك ومستمر  بمطالبه لنيل شعبنا الحكم الذاتي في سهل نينوى العراق.
 وأعلنت أن قيادة المجلس تطرقت في المؤتمر  العام إلى المكاسب التي تحققت في منطقة الجزيرة وشمال سوريا والتي  لها  أهمية تاريخية، وعليه شارك شعبنا في كل المجالات بالإدارة الذاتية  الديمقراطية التي تشكلت في الجزيرة، والشراكة العسكرية مع التحالف الدولي  لمحاربة الإرهاب . أما عن الوضع  في تركيا فقد تطرق المؤتمر بدفاع المجلس  وبقوة عن وجود وهوية وحقوق وومتلكات شعبنا. وأعلن أنه في لبنان استمر  النضال القومي والسياسي للمجلس وجسد القيم المعنوية والتاريخية لشعبنا، كما  نقل قضيتنا للمحافل الدولية.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2018)

*السيد عماد ججو يزور تربية الحمدانية ويتفقد المراكز الامتحانية في القضاء*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 اجرى السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية، زيارة الى قسم تربية الحمدانية التقى فيها مدير القسم  السيد رافد يوسف توما، وذلك يوم الاربعاء 11 تموز 2018 في قضاء الحمدانية  (بخديدا) ، وحضر اللقاء السيد عباس حسن شاه معاون المدير. وجرى الحديث خلال  اللقاء حول البحث عن حلول للتحديات التي تواجه الكوادر التدريسية  والتعليمية والمعوقات التي تواجه الطلبة والتلاميذ اضافة لمناقشة سبل  التعاون المشترك للارتقاء بعملية التعليم في مدارس القضاء.
 كما زار السيد عماد ججو في اليوم ذاته ،  شعبة الدراسة السريانية في قضاء الحمدانية والتابعة لقسم الدراسة السريانية  في تربية نينوى والتقى خلالها السيد رياض قرياقوس حبش مسؤول الشعبة ، وجرى  الحديث خلال اللقاء حول البحث عن الية لتوفير النقص في الكوادر التدريسية  والتعليمية لمادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية في المدارس  السريانية وايضا المشمولة بتدريس مناهج الدراسة السريانية في القضاء وذلك  عبر توفير محاضرين للمادتين الى حين اطلاق الدرجات الوظيفية للتعيين.
 هذا واجرى السيد عماد ججو جولة تفقدية الى  مدارس القضاء رافقه فيها السيد رافد يوسف مدير تربية الحمدانية، حيث زار  الوفد المراكز الامتحانية في اعداديه اشور وثانوية المتميزين ومدرسة راسن  المختلطة، واطلع على سير عملية الامتحانات فيها.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يوليو 2018)

*سعيد شامايا في ضيافة المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 زار الكاتب المعروف سعيد شامايا المديرية  العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية صباح يوم الأربعاء المصادف 11/7/2018،  وكان يرافقه نجله السيد غسان سعيد شامايا، أستاذ اللغة العربية وآدابها في  المدرسة العليا للاقتصاد في سانت بطرسبرغ / روسيا.
 وكان في استقبالهم الدكتور روبين بيت  شموئيل مدير عام الثقافة والفنون السريانية، وقد تطرق الضيفان الكريمان إلى  ضرورة ايجاد سبل التواصل الثقافي بين المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون  السريانية مع الجامعات الروسية المهتمة باللغة السريانية وتراثها. وكذلك  إيجاد طرق اتصال مع المؤسسات الثقافية السريانية المهتمة بالثقافة والهوية  القومية الموجودة في روسيا، وبخاصة الجمعيات الآشورية في سانت بطرسبرغ.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2018)

*جمعية بين النهرين للفنون التشكيلية تقيم معرضها السادس في مبنى البرلمان في استراليا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 ريمون السمعاني- استراليا

 أقامت جمعية بين النهرين للفنون التشكيلية   في استراليا معرضها السادس بعنوان "لون من بلادي" بتاريخ ٢٤/٧/٢٠١٨ والذي  أقيم في مبنى البرلمان في مقاطعة فيكتوريا - أستراليا، حيث افتتح المعرض  سعادة الوزير مارتن فولي  وزير الفن والابداع وسعادة الوزير أنكا بإيلتج  وزير تعدد الثقافات وبمشاركة عدد من أعضاء برلمان فيكتوريا، كما وكان  لجمعية ميزوبوتاميا شرف كبير لها بمشاركة افتتاح معرضها الآباء الكهنة من  كنائسنا الشرقية، وبالإضافة الى مشاركة جمع غفير من أبناء جاليتنا في مدينة  ملبورن.
 وقد تأسست هذه الجمعية (جمعية بين النهرين  للفنون التشكيلية) المستقلة من خيرة الفنانين من ابناء شعبنا من وادي  الرافدين سنة 2014 وهدفها نقل التراث وحضارة وادي الرافدين في استراليا  وبعدها نمت هذه البذرة الجميلة لتكون فسيفساء من 16 فنان من ( العراق و  سوريا ولبنان ومصر ) وبعد نجاح معارضها السابقة أرادت وبغيرة وحس قومي  وثقافي من قبل فنانيها أن تواصل ابداعها هذه المرة من داخل قبة البرلمان في  ملبورن، وكان هذا المعرض البديع متمثلا بفسيفساء رائعة متكونة من حضارات  متعددة كونها فنانين من العراق وسوريا ولبنان ومصر معبرين بلوحاتهم عن غنى  حضاراتهم العريقة الأصيلة، وختاما شكرنا العميق لجميع الذين ساهموا في  انجاح هذا المعرض المتميز متمنين لجميع الفنانين التألق والابداع الدائم .

 أسماء الفنانين المشاركين:
 باسم ساكو
 بسام منير
 غسان فتوحي
 امر الريكاني
 فؤاد تومايان
 سمير داؤد
 نورا كوكا
 ساره عجمايا
 ماري افرام
 نوار بهنام
 ريمون السمعاني
 نوهى الصايغ
 بشار ارملة
 هيثم الجميل
 ميادة حسين
 تاودروس حنا

 الف مبروك لجاليتنا هذا الإبداع ومن نجاح الى اخر


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2018)

*تحت عنوان "اللغات السامية" الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل يحاضر في المديرية العامة للثقافة التركمانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 ضمن الأنشطة الصيفية للمديرية العامة  للثقافة التركمانية قدم الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل مدير عام المديرية العامة  للثقافة والفنون السريانية محاضرة قيمة في اللغات السامية قدمها في قاعة  المديرية التركمانية في صباح يوم الثلاثاء 24/7/2018.
 تكلم الدكتور روبين في مستهل محاضرته على   تطور اللغة عبر الأزمان ، وكيفية تجذرها في الشعوب التي كانت تحكي بلغة  مفهومة ولغة محكية منوهاً إلى أن أوراق محاضرته تتناول اللغات السامية  وموقع اللغة العربية فيها .
 ولم يغب عن مخيلته أن يشير إلى أن الكتابة  انتشرت على يد أبائنا بدءا بالسومريين والأكديين وهذا ما وصل إلينا عبر  حضارة بلاد ما بين النهرين .
 وتناول الدكتور بيت شموئيل بعض المفردات  المتشابهة في اللفظ والمشتركة في الأصول اللغوية ما بين اللغات السامية  الثلاث العبرية والسريانية والعربية، وكيف أن هذا التلاقي في المفردات يدل  على أن تلك اللغات في زمان ما كانت لهجات للغة أم واحدة .
 وتطرق المحاضر إلى دور الدين في اللغة  العربية وتقدمها وتطورها، حيث ساهم في نشرها في المنطقة ووصولها إلى مرحلة  متقدمة جدا لدى شعوب المنطقة العربية ، وأشار الدكتور روبين إلى إن لغويي  اللغة العربية استطاعوا إن يخلقوا لغة ثالثة وسطية تتوسط اللغة العربية  القرآنية والمحكيات المحلية العربية.
 وفي ختام محاضرته تكلم المحاضر على مفهوم  اللغات المقدسة في ثقافة الشرق ، فتح بعد ذلك باب الأسئلة والمناقشة ليمطر  الحاضرون المحاضر بسلسلة من الاسئلة في كل ما يتعلق بموضوع المحاضرة، والتي  تناولها الدكتور روبين الذي أجاب على الاسئلة تباعا معطيا الإجابات  الواضحة والتفسيرات الضرورية والتي بانت ملامحها في وجوه الحاضرين، حيث  عبروا عن سرورهم للمعلومات النادرة التي تلقوها من المحاضر وعن الدور الذي  تلعبه المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية في نشر الثقافة لدى جميع  المكونات.
 بعدها التقط الحاضرون صوراً تذكارية  بالمناسبة مع الدكتور روبين بت شموئيل الذي قدم للأستاذ كيلان آلتي برماغ  مجموعة من الإصدارات الحديثة للمديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية  لتكن ضمن مكتبة المديرية التركمانية .
 وقدم الأستاذ كيلان آلتي برماغ  مدير عام  المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون التركمانية، شكره وتقديره العالي على  التعاون الذي يقدمه الدكتور روبين في مجال الثقافة والفنون، والذي يعزز من  اواصر الترابط ما بين المديريتين السريانية والتركمانية مثمنا جهوده  المبذولة لأغناء المديرية العامة للثقافة التركمانية بهكذا نشاطات ثقافية  متميزة.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2018)

*جمعية حدياب للكفاءات تنظم سفرة عائلية ترفيهية لمصايف بيخال*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 نظمت اللجنة الاجتماعية لجمعية حدياب  للكفاءات سفرة عائلية ترفيهيه لمنتسبيها الى مصايف بيخال وذلك يوم الجمعة  الموافق 20 تموز 2018. رحب كل من رئيس الجمعية الدكتور حبيب حنا منصور و  اعضاء الهيأة الادارية بالمشاركون و تمنوا لهم اوقات سعيدة و ممتعة.
 انطلق المشاركون اللذين تجاوز عددهم  الاربعون بحافلة اقلتهم الى الشلالات، وبعد حجز مكان مخصص للعوائل في  كازينو الشلال، استوى المشاركون على الكراسي وفرشوا على المناضد مختلف  ماجلبوه معهم من مقبلات ومشروبات وحلويات واطعمة وكانت الدولمة الاكلة  الشعبية المعروفة سيدة الموقف. تمتع المشاركون بمناظر المياه الباردة جدا  المتساقطة من الجبال والتي كانت تهدر بحفيف مثير بين صفوف الصخور والاشجار  الخضراء المزروعة طبيعيا.
 كما احتشد في  المنطقة السواح بمختلف  اعمارهم ، اما الشباب كانوا يرمون انفسهم بتلك المياه البارة ويسبحون. وبعد  فترة الغداء وتناول الفواكه توجهت الحافلة بما تحمل الى مدينة العاب  شنكلبانة، حيث قضى المشاركون زهاء الساعة متمتعين بالالعاب المجهزة سيما  للاطفال.
 بعدها رجعنا الى مصايف شقلاوا وقضينا زهاء  ساعة ونيف في الشارع الرئيسي المكتظ بالسياح من مختلف المحافظات العراقية  متمتعين بنسمات الغروب البارده ودخول المطاعم الشهية واكل المرطبات وشراء  الحلويات من المحال . و تخلل فترة حركة الحافلة اغاني عراقية ولبنانية  ومصرية وموصلية و كوردية و سريانية قدمها المشاركون مع تشجيع بالتصفيق  واحيانا بالدبكات.  
 و اخيرا وصلنا الى مدينتنا الجميلة عنكاوا و ودع الجميع بعضهم البعض و هم مبتهجون متمنين أن تنظم الجمعية سفرات مشابهة في المستقبل .

 اللجنة الاجتماعية جمعية حدياب للكفاءات


----------



## paul iraqe (25 يوليو 2018)

*شاهد ... عراقيون من مختلف الطوائف يحتفلون بترقية البطريرك لويس ساكو إلى رتبة كاردينال*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الحرة/


[YOUTUBE]m4Yi3nMrk6Y[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يوليو 2018)

*تقرير مصور: المنظمات الدولية تقيم جلسة حوارية تجمع رجال الدين من مختلف الطوائف في نينوى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- التغيير/




[YOUTUBE]imTYKSHkVRY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يوليو 2018)

*بنس يعلن برنامجًا لدعم ’ضحايا الإبادة الجماعية واضطهاد الأقليات العرقية‘*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 أعلن نائب الرئيس الأميركي مايك بنس،  الخميس، عن تأسيس برنامج استجابة لدعم ضحايا الإبادة الجماعية والاضطهاد،  يهدف إلى "تقديم مساعدات سريعة إلى المجتمعات المضطهدة"، ابتداءً من  المجتمعات المسيحية والأيزيدية في العراق.
 وفي حديثه يوم السادس والعشرين من تموز  الحالي، وضمن خطاب له حول تعزيز الحرية الدينية، قال بنس أنه يأمل ألا يؤدي  برنامج إعادة بناء ضحايا الإبادة الجماعية إلى تقديم دعم إضافي إلى  المجتمعات الأكثر ضعفًا فحسب، إنما كذلك في "تشجيع المجتمع المدني على  المساعدة في وقف العنف ضدهم في المستقبل".
 ولفت بأن المبادرة الجديدة ستجمع تمويلها  من الحكومة الأميريكية، بالإضافة إلى "شبكة واسعة من المحسنين والمؤمنين  الأميركيين". فيما ستقوم وزارة الخارجية والوكالة الأميركية للتنمية  الدولية، بالشراكة مع القيادات الدينية والمجتمعات المحلية، بالتنسيق لضمان  بأن "يذهب هذا الدعم مباشرة إلى الأفراد والأسرة التي هي بحاجة إلى  مساعدة".
 وقال نائب الرئيس الأميركي: "ستساعد  الولايات المتحدة ضحايا داعش على استعادة أرضهم، وإعادة بناء حياتهم،  وإعادة زرع جذورهم في أوطانهم القديم، حتى يتسنى لجميع الأديان عبر الشرق  الأوسط والعالم القديمأن تزدهر مرة ثانية".
 وكان مايك بنس قد أعلن في وقت سابق بأن  وزارة الخارجية الأميركية ستقدم 17 مليونًا إضافي لتمويل إزالة الألغام  الأرضية في منطقة سهل نينوى في العراق، كما دعا الدولة التركية، من جهة  ثانية، إلى الإفراج الفوري عن القس الإنجيلي أندرو برونسون، مشيرًا إلى  عقوبات ستفرض عليها إن لم تتحرك بسرعة في هذا الشأن.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يوليو 2018)

*البيان الختامي للسينودس السنوي العادي لأساقفة الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية الأنطاكية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 يطيب لنا أن ننشر فيما يلي النص الكامل  للبيان الختامي للسينودس السنوي العادي لأساقفة الكنيسة السريانية  الكاثوليكية الأنطاكية، الذي عُقد في الكرسي البطريركي في دير سيّدة النجاة  - الشرفة، درعون - حريصا، لبنان، من 23 حتّى 27 تمّوز 2018:

 البيان الختامي
 للسينودس السنوي العادي لأساقفة الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية الأنطاكية
 دير سيّدة النجاة – الشرفة، درعون – حريصا، لبنان 23-27/7/2018

 برئاسة صاحب الغبطة مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الأنطاكي، عُقد السينودس السنوي العادي  لأساقفة الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية الأنطاكية، بمشاركة آباء السينودس  الأساقفة القادمين من الأبرشيات والنيابات البطريركية والرسولية في لبنان  وسوريا والعراق والقدس والأردن ومصر والولايات المتّحدة الأميركية وكندا،  والزائرين الرسوليين في أستراليا وأوروبا، والوكيل البطريركي في روما، وذلك  في الفترة الممتدّة من 23 حتى 27 تمّوز 2018، في الكرسي البطريركي في دير  سيّدة النجاة – الشرفة، درعون – حريصا، لبنان.
 في مستهلّ اجتماعاتهم، استمع الآباء إلى  رياضة روحية تأمّلوا فيها بشخصية إيليّا النبي، وبدعوتهم كي يكونوا شهوداً  للمحبّة والسلام والمغفرة والوداعة، في بيئة تتخبّط بالعنف، ووسط الجماعة  المؤمنة، فيبثّوا فيها روح الرجاء، سائلين الله أن يعطيهم النعمة ليجابهوا  كلّ التحدّيات التي تواجههم في الخدمة،بالأمانة والتواضع وبذل الذات.
 ودرس الآباء موضوع الخدمة الأسقفية،  فتوقّفوا عند علاقة الأسقف بالكهنة والمؤمنين، وممارسته لمهمّته المثلّثة  بالتعليم والتقديس والتدبير، بحسب روح الإنجيل وقوانين الكنيسة، ومقتضيات  صفات الأسقف الراعي الصالح، الأب الحنون والمدبّر الحكيم، والمدعو للتجاوب  بروح الأبوّة والحكمة والمصداقية التي ترضي الضمير، مع تطلّعات الرعية،  وذلك بحسب قلب الرب، الذي يذكّر الراعي من خلال ضعفه ومحدوديته ونقائصه أنه  "بدوني لا تستطيعون أن تفعلوا شيئاً!" (يو 15: 5).
 وتابع الآباء دراستهم للشرع الخاص  بالكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية، تمهيداً لإقراره. واطّلعوا على خلاصة  أعمال اللجنة الطقسية في دراستها للقداس الإلهي، على أمل أن تتمّ طباعة  الكتاب الجديد الخاص بالقداس قبل السينودس القادم.
 وناقش الآباء التقارير التي قُدِّمَت  إليهم متناولةً الأوضاع الراهنة في الأبرشيات والنيابات البطريركية  والأكسرخوسيات والزيارات الرسولية في الشرق وبلاد الإنتشار، والوكالة  البطريركية لدى الكرسي الرسولي. واستمعوا إلى تقرير عن اللقاء العالمي  الأول للشباب السرياني الكاثوليكي الذي عُقد بنجاح في لبنان من 17 حتى 22  تمّوز الجاري.
 وتناول الآباء موضوع هجرة آلاف العائلات  إلى ما وراء البحار، والشعور بالمسؤولية المشتركة والضرورة الملحّة لمتابعة  خدمة هؤلاء المهجَّرين روحياً وراعوياً واجتماعياً. ومن ناحية أخرى،  تطرّقوا إلى موضوع عودة المهجرَّين إلى قراهم ورعاياهم في أبرشيات سوريا  والعراق، وقد نُكِب هذان البلدان بسبب الإضطرابات والحروب العبثية في  السنوات الأخيرة.

 أمّا أبرز ما جاء في أعمال السينودس:
 أولاً: تداول الآباء الأوضاع العامّة في  الشرق، وتوقّفوا بشكل خاص عند أحوال أبناء الكنيسة السريانية وبناتها إزاء  الخضّات المخيفة التي تحمّلوها، وهم يرفعون الصوت عالياً أمام العالم،  مستنكرين النكبات التي حلّت بشكل خاص بالكنيسة السريانية في الأعوام  الماضية، والتي أدّت إلى اقتلاع عدد كبير من أبناء شعبها من أرض الآباء  والأجداد في سوريا والعراق، فضلاً عمّا يحدث في مصر والأراضي المقدّسة.  نكبة تُكرِّر مأساة الإبادة التي حلّت بأجدادهم منذ مئة عام! هذا الإنتهاك  الخطير لحقوقهم المدنية قد هزّ كيانهم الإنساني والمجتمعي والحضاري، لا  سيّما وقد اختبروا مآسي تشرُّد آلاف العائلات في أنحاء شتّى من العالم.
 ثانياً: بحث الآباء الوضع في لبنان،  فهنّأوا اللبنانيين على إجراء الإنتخابات النيابية في جوٍّ من الديمقراطية  وقبول الآخر، وكرّروا صرختهم إلى فخامة رئيس الجمهورية ودولة الرئيس  المكلَّف تشكيلَ الحكومة ورؤساء الأحزاب المسيحية، بوجوب تمثيل الطائفة  السريانية الكاثوليكية في الحكومة الجديدة، ووجّهوا نداءً لمعالجة الأزمات  الإقتصادية وغلاء المعيشة ومعضلة توقُّف القروض الإسكانية التي باتت تهدّد  مستقبل الشباب اللبناني. هذا بالإضافة إلى المعاناة التي تواجهها المدارس  الخاصة في متابعة رسالتها التربوية، ما يلقي على عاتق الدولة مسؤولية إيجاد  حلولٍ جذريةٍ تؤمّن حقوق المواطنين من كلّ الفئات، وتوفّر الفرص للشباب  ليتجذّروا ويصمدوا في بلدهم لبنان ولا يهاجروا منه.
 ثالثاً: ثمّن الآباءالجهود المبذولة في  سبيل وقف الحرب وإيجاد حلّ نهائي وجذري للأزمة المستمرّة في سوريا منذ أكثر  من سبعة أعوام، مهيبين بجميع الأطراف العمل معاً من أجل عودة الحياة إلى  طبيعتها، ومطالبين برجوع النازحين السوريين إلى أرضهم، ومحذّرين من مخطّطات  تهدف إلى سلب هوية بيت نهرين (الجزيرة).
 رابعاً: شدّد الآباء على ضرورة التعاضد  والتكاتف بين جميع مكوّنات الشعب العراقي، كي يجتاز بلدهم هذه المرحلة التي  يتخبّط فيها، فيحكّم الجميع العقل ويغلّبوا لغة الحوار وقبول الآخر،  باذلين كلّ جهد لإعادة الأمن والسلام والإستقرار إلى أرض الرافدين الغالية،  لما فيه خير وطنهم، وخاصةً المكوِّن المسيحي الأصيل والمؤسّس فيه.
 خامساً: أعرب الآباء عن ثقتهم بالقيادة  الحكيمة للرئيس والحكومة في مصر، ولِما لهذه القيادة من أثر إيجابي يساهم  في تعزيز الإستقرار والطمأنينة لدى المواطنين، وخاصةً لدى المسيحيين بعد ما  عانوه من أعمال عنف وإرهاب.
 سادساً: أكّد الآباء على أنّ القدس هي  مدينة لجميع أتباع الديانات الثلاث، مشدّدين على حقّ الشعب الفلسطيني  بالعودة إلى أرضه، والوصول إلى سلام دائم بحلّ الدولتين.
 سابعاً: جدّد الآباء مؤازرتهم وتضامنهم مع  جميع المعذَّبين والمضطهَدين من أبناء شعبهم السرياني، الذين يكابدون آلام  النزوح والهجرة والإقتلاع، مؤكّدين لهم أنّ الكنيسة ستبقى إلى جانبهم،  تقدّم لهم كلّ ما تستطيع من مساعدة وخدمة كي يستمرّوا بأداء الشهادة للرب  يسوع، إله المحبّة والسلام، في خضمّ المعاناة والآلام، متشدّدين بقوة إلههم  القائل: "ثقوا إني قد غلبتُ العالم" (يوحنّا 16: 33).
 ثامناً: توجّه الآباء بالفكر والقلب إلى  أبنائهم الذين غادروا أرض الآباء والأجداد في الشرق، واستقرّوا في بلاد  جديدة تؤمّن لهم السلام والأمان والعيش الكريم، في أوروبا وأميركا  وأستراليا، وهم يهيبون بهم الإستمرار بعيش الأمانة لكنيستهم الأمّ وبلدان  نشأتهم ولعاداتهم وتقاليدهم وتراثهم الأصيل في الشرق، وفي الوقت عينه  يحثّونهم على محبّة أوطانهم الجديدة والإخلاص لها والإبداع في مختلف  المجالات، مؤكّدين لهم سعيهم الدائم في سبيل تأمين الخدمة الروحية لهم رغم  التحدّيات والصعوبات.     

 وصدرت عن السينودس القرارات التالية:
 أولاً: عقد المؤتمر الثاني للكهنة السريان الكاثوليك في العالم، وذلك في لبنان خلال العام 2020، وستُشكَّل لجنة للإعداد للمؤتمر.
 ثانياً: إقرار الشرع الخاص بكنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية، على أن يصار إلى إصداره بحسب الأصول المرعية.
 ثالثاً: إتمام طباعة الكتاب الجديد الخاص بالقداس الإلهي قبل انعقاد السينودس القادم، بعد أن أنهت اللجنة الطقسية دراستها بشأنه.
 رابعاً: الموافقة على عقد اللقاء العالمي للشباب السرياني الكاثوليكي مرّة كلّ ثلاث سنوات، وسيكون اللقاء الثاني في صيف العام 2021.
 خامساً: اتّخاذ قرارات إدارية.

 وفي ختام السينودس، رفع الآباء شكرهم للرب  الإله الواحد، الثالوث الأقدس،الذي جمعهم باسمه القدوس، بروح الشركة  الأسقفية والمحبّة الأخوية، واثقين بمعونة الرب ومؤازرته للكنيسة، "عروس  الختن السماوي"، المتألّمة في مسيرتها الأرضية، إنّما الثابتة أبداً مهما  اشتدّت العواصف، حاملةً مشعل الخلاص وناشرةً نور الحقيقة لجميع الشعوب،  يشدّدهم الرجاء، "فوق كلّ رجاء"، بوعد الرب الفادي القائل: "ارفعوا رؤوسكم  فإنّ خلاصكم قد دنا..!" (لوقا 21: 28).


​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يوليو 2018)

*الكاردينال ساكو: الكنيسة في العراق تواجه خطر الزوال بسبب الاضطهاد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 مقابلة مع البطريرك الكاردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو
 أجراها الصحفي الإيطالي: نيكولا غوري (Nicola Gori)
 للرقيب الروماني (L’Osservatore Romano)، الصحيفة للرسمية للفاتيكان
 حاضرة الفاتيكان، ٢٥ تموز ٢٠١٨
 ترجمة الأب ريبوار عوديش باسه
 إن الرسالة التي أوكلها قداسة البابا  فرنسيس للكاردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو، بطريرك بابل للكلدان، ومن خلاله لكل  الكنيسة الموجودة في العراق، تتمثل بتعزيز ثقافة الحوار والاحترام والسلام  والحياة.  وقد ركز البطريرك ساكو في سياق الحديث على عراقة كنيسة العراق  قائلاً: “إن جذور الكنيسة في العراق تعود لفترة نشأة المسيحية، ولكنها  اليوم على هذه الأرض تواجه خطر الزوال بسبب الاضطهاد”. رئيس الكنيسة  الكلدانية البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو، الذي تمت ترقيته الى الكرامة  الكاردينالية من قبل قداسة البابا فرنسيس في ٢٨ حزيران ٢٠١٨، ألقى الأضواء  على المشاكل الكثيرة التي يواجهها مسيحيو العراق والآلام الكبيرة التي  يتحملونها، وذلك خلال المقابلة التي أجرتها معه صحيفة الرقيب الروماني.  وبالرغم من كل ذلك، يلتمس المرء في كلمات غبطة البطريرك الإيمان والرجاء  بمستقبل أفضل للعراق بكل اعراقه واطيافه وأديانه. ومن الجدير بالذكر بأن  البطريرك ساكو هو القائد الروحي لأكبر كنيسة شرقية موجودة في أرض إبراهيم.  إن مقر البطريركية الكلدانية هو في بغداد، إلا أن البطريرك ساكو خدم ككاهن  وكرئيس أساقفة ولفترات طويلة في كل من الموصل وكركوك. وقد احتل اسم هاتين  المدينتين وللأسف تحمل عناوين الصحف العالميةاسمهما  بسب الدمار الذي  لحقهما والفظائع التي ارتكبت فيهما وفي مدن عراقية أخرى وذلك من قبل تنظيم  الدولة الإسلامية الإرهابي. إن الكاردينال ساكو ألتمس طوال كل هذه المأساة  اهتمام البابا فرنسيس الخاص بالكنائس الشرقية وبالقطيع الصغير الذي تمثله  الجماعة المسيحية في الشرق الأوسط.
 س: ماذا تعني لغبطتكم الدرجة الكاردينالية التي نلتموها من قداسة الحبر الأعظم وخاصة في سياق الوضع الراهن في منطقة الشرق الأوسط؟

 ج: إن الوضع في هذه المنطقة معقد جداً  وصعب للغاية، وذلك بسبب المشاكل الداخلية، وأبرزها: الصراع على السلطة  والمال، والعقلية الطائفية، وبالأخص تدخل الدول المجاورة والبعيدة على حدٍ  سواء، وتدخلها بالطبع هو في سبيل تحقيق مصالحها الخاصة. أما فيما يتعلق  بترقيتي للكرامة الكاردينالية من قبل قداسة البابا فرنسيس، فإني أعتبر ذلك  رسالة موكلة منه لي لتعزيز ثقافة الحوار والاحترام والسلام والحياة،  والمساهمة في خلق أجواء كريمة وظروف ملائمة لكل شخص. وهذا ما يحاول قداسة  البابا فرنسيس نفسه القيام به من دون توقف وعلى مستوى العالم بأسره.
 س: ما هو مستقبل العراق بنظركم؟

 ج: أعتقد أنه بعد التجربة المأساوية التي  مرّ بها العراق والتي كانت مليئة بالمعاناة والألم، وبكل ما سببته من  الضحايا والدمار طوال خمس عشرة سنة، قد تعلم  الناس  منها درساً. فاليوم،  وبعد إجراء الانتخابات، يتحدث الجميع عن رغبته بحكومة مدنية عابرة للطائفية  ومؤسسة على مبدأ المواطنة والعدالة والمساواة. أدرك جيدً بأن هذا الطموح  ليس بالامر السهل، وبالتالي يحتاج  الى الوقت الكافي وللعمل الدؤوب  لتحقيقه. ولهذا، ينبغي علينا جميعاً المساهمة في تحقيقه. أني متأكدٌ من أن  ثمة  مستقبل أفضل قادمٌ للجميع بما فيهم المسيحيون.

 س: مع ذلك، لا يزال نزوح المسيحيين من هذه الأراضي مستمرٌ. كيف يمكن معالجة ذلك؟

 ج: ينبغي علينا وضع خطة وفق المعايير  الحديثة لتأخذ كل جوانب الحياة بعين الاعتبار، ولا سيما الجانب الاجتماعي  والثقافي والاقتصادي. يجب أن يكون هنالك رؤية واضحة وعميقة وشاملة بحيث  تكون قادرة على تلبية احتياجات المرحلة الراهنة والمستقبلية. بهذه الطريقة  فقط سيمكننا الخروج من حالة اليأس والهجرة، وسنكون قادرين على استعادة  دورنا وحيويتنا. وهذه هي دعوتنا، لأن المسيح يدعونا  الى ان نكون كمسيحيين   في كل لحظة ملحاً وخميرة ونوراً.
 س: بالإضافة إلى الهجرة للخارج، هناك أيضا مشكلة النازحين داخل القطر؟

 ج. نعم، خاصة فيما يتعلق بالموصل وسهل  نينوى، يجب علينا أن نضمن حياة كريمة للنازحين. فمن الضروري إعادة بناء  منازلهم وتوفير فرص العمل لهم، وخاصة أن هؤلاء الناس لم يتلقوا الاهتمام  اللازم لسنوات عديدة. يجب اتخاذ الإجراءات اللازمة لكي تُضمَن حقوقهم، كما  ينبغي  وذلك بإيجاد وسائل فعالة. إننا نطالب الحكومة العراقية باستمرار  وإصرار بكل هذا، لأنهنانحن المسيحيين  مواطنون مثل الآخرون، و وينبغي ان  نتساوى في  الحقوق  مع الاخرين في هذه الأرض، لا بل تاريخياً هذه أرضنا.
 س: الوضع الأسوأ الآن هو في البلد الجار  سوريا حيث يعاني مواطنيه كثيراً بسبب الحرب. ما هي الأدوات التي ينبغي على  المجتمع الدولي استخدامها لوقف الصراع الدائر هناك؟

 ج: الحلول العسكرية ليست حلولاً، لا بل  إنها تجعل الوضع أسوأً. هنالك حاجة ماسة لحوار مدني وشجاع. حقيقة، الامر  يتطلب مساعدة السوريين  على الجلوس معاً للتحاور ولبناء مستقبل أفضل.
 س: نعود إلى الكنيسة الكلدانية المعروفة  بتقاليدها الغنية، كونها مؤسسة من قبل مار توما الرسول. ما هي الأولويات  الرعوية بالنسبة لها؟

 ج: أقترح أن نركز اهتمامنا على موضوعين  رئيسيين مترابطين ومتشابكين مع بعضهما، وهما: التعليم والانفتاح المسيحي،  والخدمة بمحبة. بالنسبة للتعليم الكنسي الذي ينبغي أن يتلقاه المؤمنون في  المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه، نحتاج إلى برامج مختلفة عن البرامج السابقة حيث  ينبغي تجنب الوقوع بالسطحية والرتابة، والتركيز على ما هو ضروري للإنسان  العراقي وللمسيحي كي يستطيع أن يعطي شهادة حقيقة لإيمانه في مجتمعه.  فالإيمان هو علاقة حب وإخلاص، وعلاقة كهذه لا يمكن ان تكون سطحية  ومنعزلة  عن القلب. إن إيماننا هو في شخص يسوع المسيح الذي نحبه، ونتبعه بفرح،  ورسالتنا تكمن في اعلان ما اختبرناه للآخرين، مثلما فعل تلميذا عماوس. وبما  أننا بحاجة لتغذية روحية مستديمة لتقوية إيماننا ولتعميق جذورنا كمؤمنين  في حياتنا اليومية، أعتقد أنه من الضروري تجديد طرق التعليم المسيحي  والطقوس.
 س: هل هناك حاجة ملحة فيما يخص التنشئة الإيمانية للإكليروس وللمسيحيين الراشدين في العمر؟

 ج: أؤكد كثيراً على أن يكون بشكل خاص  للكهنة والرهبان والراهبات روحانية عميقة. عانينا من عدم الاستقرار بسبب  الحروب وهجرة العوائل. وبالتالي لدينا بعض الكهنة والراهبات الذين يريدون  الالتحاق بعوائلهم. وهذا الهروب يدمر الكنيسة ويزيد من الفوضى. أتابع عن  كثب وعن قرب كهنتنا وذلك من خلال الرسائل الرعوية والزيارات واللقاءات. وكل  شهر تقريباً ألتقي بكهنة بغداد، ولدينا ثلاثة لقاءات كل عام لكافة  الأساقفة والكهنة الكلدان في العراق. كل شيء يعتمد على تنشئة الإكليريكيين  في المعاهد الكهنوتية، وعلى اختيار أساقفة أكفاء. إن ميزة الراعي  ان يتحلى  بالقيادة  والرعاية  كأب ومنشئ  بحسب واقعنا. اليوم، والحمد لله، هنالك  تقدم ووعي لمبدأ التضحية في سبيل إعلان الإنجيل وخدمة الإخوة.
 س: هل مسكونية الدم، التي يتحدث عنها البابا دوماً، هي واقع حالي في بلدكم؟

 ج: الشهادة بالدم كانت  دوما موجودة في  كنيستنا ولا تزال. إننا نرنم كل يوم، في صلوات الصباح والمساء، ترانيم  لإكرام الشهداء. إنهم مثال لنا في الإخلاص وفي عيش المحبة غير المشروطة  للمسيح. أعطت كنيستنا خلال السنوات العشر الأخيرة الكثير من الشهداء: أسقف،  وبعض الكهنة وعدد كبير من المؤمنين. وبالجدير بالذكر بأن المسيحيين الذين  قام تنظيم داعش الإرهابي بطردهم من ديارهم بسبب إيمانهم، والذين فاق عددهم   120 ألف نسمة، حينما أُجْبِروا على ترك كل شيء والخروج من بيوتهم وأراضهم  فقط بملابسهم بسبب ايمانهم، رفضوا أن يتخلوا عن إيمانهم بالمسيح. اضطهدوا  فقط لأنهم مسيحيون. هؤلاء بالنسبة لنا هم معترفون بالإيمان. ، لم ينكر أحد  منهم ايمانه كي لا يخسر ما كان لديه. إن تضحياتهم وإخلاصهم وصبرهم فتحوا  اليوم  امامهم الطريق نحو العودة إلى أراضهم وبيوتهم وكنائسهم. يجب على  المسيحيين الغربيين أن يتعلموا من هؤلاء الشهود.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يوليو 2018)

*غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، يتوجه بالشكر الى الشماس اليشا شمعون، على جهوده في طباعة وترجمة الكتب والمقالات*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تتوجه مطرانية كنيسة المشرق الآشورية  لأبرشيات، استراليا، نيوزلندا ولبنان، بشكرها الى الشماس أليشا شمعون من  موديستو، كاليفورنيا في أميركا، على جهوده الدؤوبة التي بذلها خلال السنوات  الطويلة الماضية التي أمضاها في رفد كنيسة المشرق الآشورية، بمطبوعات  الكتب الطقسية والتراثية وسير الشهداء وترجمتها الى اللغة الآشورية.
 الشماس اليشا شمعون من مواليد الحبانية  عام 1939، ورسم شماساً على يد مثلث الرحمات، قداسة المطران مار يوسف خانيشو  عام 1969 لخدمة المذبح المقدس لكنيسة مار كيوركيس في الحبانية، العراق.
 هاجر الى اميركا عام 1995 وهناك خدم في  أبرشية كاليفورنيا، وخدم أيضا في أبرشية استراليا، فباشر بعدها في إعادة  تنضيد الكتب والترجمة وقضى جل وقته في سهر وتعب واجتهاد بفكره وانامله،  فنشر لما يزيد على 430  ملفاً منشوراً قام بنشر العديد منها على مواقع  اخبار كنيسة المشرق الآشورية، مجلة كنيسة بيث كوخي، إضافة الى موقعي  عينكاوة  وعشتار، وجعلها متاحة للجميع وبصورة مجانية.
 نيابة عن ابرشيات كنيسة المشرق الآشورية  في استراليا ونيوزلندا ولبنان، وبأسمي شخصياً كوكيل بطريركي لهذه  الابرشيات، نتقدم الى الشماس اليشا شمعون بشكر موصول بالثناء، لما ازدان به  من عمل صالح مع الوزنات التي أؤتمن عليها في كرم الكنيسة المبارك، كأبن  بار حقيقي، لما أبداه من عطاء ملموس يبقى شاخصاً للعيان للأجيال القادمة  ولخدماته المباشرة المستمرة، وعلى كل جهده وصبره وتفانيه من اجل احياء  التراث الروحي لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية.
 صلاتنا ان يحفظه الرب القدير مع أفراد عائلته التي وفرت له كل الأجواء المناسبة لعمله، وليتقبل الرب ثماره الصالحة.

                    المطران
                مار ميلس زيا
 الوكيل البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية
     لأبرشيات، استراليا، نيوزلندا ولبنان
 سيدني 27 من شهر تموز عام 2018


----------



## paul iraqe (29 يوليو 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يفتتح ويرعى مؤتمر  "بطريرك أنطاكية وكردينال الشرق" بمناسبة الذكرى الخمسين لرقاد البطريرك  الكردينال مار اغناطيوس جبرائيل تبوني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 صباح يوم السبت 28  تمّوز 2018، افتتح  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، ورعى غبطته المؤتمر الذي أقامته البطريركية بمناسبة  الذكرى السنوية الخمسين لرقاد المثلّث الرحمات البطريرك الكردينال مار  اغناطيوس جبرائيل الأول تبوني، بعنوان "بطريرك أنطاكية وكردينال الشرق"،  وذلك على مسرح مدرسة دير الشرفة، درعون – حريصا، لبنان.
     حضر هذا المؤتمر سيادة المطران جوزف  سبيتيري السفير البابوي في لبنان، والمونسنيور لورينزو لوروسّو سكرتير مجمع  الكنائس الشرقية ممثّلاً نيافة الكردينال ليوناردو ساندري رئيس المجمع،  وأصحاب السيادة المطارنة آباء السينودس المقدس لكنيستنا السريانية  الكاثوليكية، والخوارنة والكهنة والشمامسة والرهبان والراهبات، فضلاً عن  مجموعة من الباحثين والمهتمّين والمدعوّين، وإكليروس من الكنائس الشقيقة،  وعائلة تبوني، وكذلك مجموعة من العلمانيين.
     في كلمته الإفتتاحية، تأمّل غبطة  أبينا البطريرك بالآية التالية: "أذكروا مرشديكم الذين كلّموكم بكلمة الله،  أنظروا إلى نهاية سيرتهم وتمثّلوا بإيمانهم"، منوّهاً بصاحب الذكرى  البطريرك الكردينال مار اغناطيوس جبرائيل الأول تبوني الذي هو "أبونا  وراعينا ورئيس كنيستنا، وقد جمع كنيستنا السريانية في مراحل تقدّمها وفي  أفراحها وأحزانها، وهو ابن الموصل حيث ترعرع ونشأ وتعلّم في إكليريكية  الدومينيكان – مار يوحنّا الحبيب، ثمّ اختير للخدمة الأسقفية كنائب بطريركي  في ماردين، ثمّ كرئيس أساقفة في حلب، ثم كبطريرك وكردينال في بيروت".
     ونوّه غبطته إلى إنّه ولئن "كان  البطريرك الكردينال جبرائيل تبوني نحيلاً بشكله وتكوينه، لكنّه عملاق  بعطاياه وبدوره في حياة كنيستنا المعاصرة، وكان أيضاً ذاك الرائي لما سيحدث  لكنيستنا من آلام ومحن ومعاناة"، مشيراً إلى أنه "عاش الشهادة مع الكنيسة  السريانية، إذ جعل كنيسته بالحقيقة الشاهدة والشهيدة، فهو صحيح الشاهد  للإنجيل وللإيمان، لكنّه في الوقت عينه الشهيد من أجل هذا الإيمان. كان  الشاهد لما حدث للكنيسة في ماردين وحلب، وكان الشهيد لأنه تحمّل الكثير من  أجل هذه الكنيسة، زُجّ في السجون، وعُذِّب، وبنعمة إلهية أُنقِذ كي يستطيع  أن يتابع خدمة كنيسته لعشرات السنين كمطران وكبطريرك".
     وشكر غبطته جميع الحاضرين والمشاركين  في هذا المؤتمر الذي فيه يتمّ تكريم البطريرك الكردينال جبرائيل تبوني،  سيّما أفراد عائلة البطريرك الكردينال الذين أتوا من أماكن مختلفة، شاكراً  أيضاً الذين سيقدّمون كلماتهم العلمية والتاريخية من أساتذة وباحثين،  فيساهموا في إنجاح المؤتمر.
     وختم غبطته كلمته بنشيد من الطقس  السرياني عن الكهنة الذين سبقونا إلى دار الخلود (آحاين دهواو كينوريه)،  وهذه ترجمته: "إنّ إخوتنا الذين كانوا لك كنّاراتٍ ورنّموا لك ترانيم  التسبيح والمجد، فليوقظهم صوتك العذب من القبور إلى الفردوس، فيفرحون  بأكاليلهم، وعلى مائدتك يتلذّذون، ويبتهجون برجائك عندما ينالون أجر  أعمالهم الصالحة".
     ثمّ عُقِدت جلسات تناول خلالها  المحاضرون سيرة حياة البطريرك الكردينال جبرائيل تبوني وأهمّ محطّاتها  المُشرقة من مختلف الجوانب، مُبرزين دورها في خدمة الكنيسة والوطن.
     وعند الخامسة مساءً، ختم غبطة أبينا البطريرك المؤتمر رافعاً صلاة الشكر لله على نجاحه.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 يوليو 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو: تم في باري تقديم اقتراح لتوحيد عيد الفصح ’بإصرار أكبر‘*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 حاوره: جاني فالنتي – ترجمة: منير بيوك
 في يوم التأمل والصلاة المخصص للشرق  الأوسط، الذي دعى إليه البابا فرنسيس في السابع من تموز الماضي في باري،  وضع رؤساء الكنائس وممثلوها في الشرق الأوسط جانبًا مواقف سلبية، وطموحات،  ورغبة في الظهور. لم ينصب الاهتمام على معاناة المسيحيين فحسب، لأنه بات من  الواضح للجميع أن مصير المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط "مرتبط برفقاء دربهم من  غير المسيحيين". وفي الحوار الذي دار خلف أبواب مغلقة، جرى تقديم اقتراح  حول توحيد التاريخ الذي تحتفل فيه مختلف الكنائس بعيد الفصح المجيد "بإصرار  أكبر" كإشارة وخطوة ملموسة نحو الشراكة الكاملة بين جميع المسيحيين  المنتشرين في تلك المنطقة من العالم.
 هذا ما أبلغه لموقع "فاتيكان انسايدر"  بطريرك بابل ورئيس الكلدان، لويس رافائيل ساكو، الذي أعلنه البابا فرنسيس  كاردينالاً مؤخرًا. وقد قام أسقف روما أيضًا بتعيين البطريرك والكاردينال  الكلداني الجديد بين رؤساء وفود السينودس القادم المكرس للشباب الذي سيتم  عقده في الفاتيكان من 3-28 تشرين الأول 2018 حول موضوع "الشباب، الإيمان،  وتقييم الدعوات". تتعلق هجرة مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط الجماعية بشكل أساسي  بالأجيال الشابة، وهم الأكثر قيامًا بعمليات الهجرة التي تقلل من الحضور  العددي للعديد من المجتمعات المسيحية في الشرق الأوسط".
 ما هو انطباعك عن الاجتماع في باري بعد انعقاده ببضعة أيام؟
 "إن ذلك يذكرني بالعشاء الأخير حيث وجد  إخوة كنيسة السيد المسيح الواحدة أنفسهم يصلون معًا. وبعد ذلك قلت أن  الحافلة، التي أقلتنا طول الطريق المؤدي من بازيليك القديس نيقولا إلى  الواجهة البحرية، تذكرني بقارب القديس بطرس. لم يكن هناك فقط أسقف روما،  لكن أيضًا البطاركة الذين يحملون لقب أنطاكية التي كانت أيضًا كنيسة يرأسها  الرسول بطرس. كانت الحافلة مفتوحة على مصراعيها للعالم، ولم تكن مقفلة على  ذاتها. ولم تكن ساكنة الحركة، إنما كانت في الطريق تمامًا مثل قارب بطرس.  تجمع الناس على جانبي الطريق عند مرورنا وكانوا يصرخون نحونا قائلين:  "الوحدة! الوحدة!".
 ماذا بشأن المحادثات الخاصة؟ ما الذي لفت انتباهك؟
 "لم نتحدث عن مسائل عقائدية. بدا الأمر  وكأنه بات من المقبول أننا نشترك بنفس الإيمان. كان من الواضح أنه بإمكان  الوحدة أن تنمو من خلال السير سويًا، والصلاة معًا ومواجهة المشاكل معًا،  مع العلم أنه يمكننا الاعتماد على مصدر مشترك. فبإمكان التداول بحالات  الطوارئ المشتركة سويًا أن يساعد على النمو في الوحدة ونحو الشركة  الكاملة".
 ماذا كان محتوى الكلمات؟ هل تحدثتم عن مقترحات عملية لإظهار علامات الوحدة؟
 "في بعض الأحيان، تشمل اجتماعات رجال  الدين بعض ’آليات  خاصة بالحياة القضائية‘. يبدأ المرء بالحديث عن امتيازات  المرء الخاصة به والأمور القانونية الكنسية الصغيرة الخاصه به، بينما،  خارج غرفة الاجتماع، قد يعاني الناس، والعائلات، والفقراء في كفاحهم من أجل  البقاء. لم يكن هذا هو الحال هذه المرة. لم يتحدث أحد في نبرة رثاء ذاتية.  ولم نتحدث عن معاناة المسيحيين فحسب. كان من الواضح للجميع أن مصير  المسيحيين مرتبط برفاق دربهم من غير المسيحيين، من المسلمين واليهود  والآخرين الذين يعيشون في الشرق الأوسط. وكدلالة واضحة على وحدتنا، فإن  اقتراح تحديد موعد مشترك للاحتفال بعيد الفصح قد أثير بمزيد من القوة".
 غالبًا ما تكرر قولك أنه يجب أن تكون  الممارسة السياسية في دول الشرق الأوسط مبنية بشكل أكثر حسمًا على مبدأ  المواطنة من أجل الحد من التمييز على أساس العوامل العرقية والدينية. وبشكل  ملموس، ما هو السبيل؟ هل يجب على المسيحيين أن يضغطوا على الحكومات لتطبيق  هذا المبدأ؟
 "لا يمكن ولا يجب أن يكون تأكيد مبدأ  المواطنة حاجة تقتصر على المسيحيين في الدعوة إليه والإصرار عليه. دعونا  نتخلى عن الطائفية المسيحية في هذه القضية. إن مبدأ المواطنة هو أمر يهم  الجميع، كما أن تطبيقاته مفيدة للجميع. يتكرر هذا أيضًا من طرف العديد من  المسلمين وزعمائهم الدينيين. صرح بذلك إمام الأزهر. وقبل بضعة أيام، دعا  إليه أيضًا مفتي الجمهورية اللبنانية".
 هل سيظل اللقاء في باري حدثًا منعزلا؟
 "شكلت الكلمات والصلاة المشتركة في باري  قاعده لاتخاذ أعمال مشتركة. لقد أحضر كل واحد منا لدى عودته إلى الوطن  العديد أفكارًا قابله للتطوير. وهذا هو السبب أيضًا في أنه بات من الواضح  أنه لن يكون حدثًا معزولاً. يقر الجميع أنه سيكون هناك المزيد من  الاجتماعات مثل هذا الشكل. سيكون هناك بالتأكيد اجتماع آخر. ومن ثم، أتمنى  أن يشمل الاجتماع أيضًا المسلمين واليهود. إنها أمنيتي. فهي تنبع أيضًا من  حقيقة أننا لا نستطيع معالجة جميع المشاكل وحلها بانفسنا. يجب علينا العمل  مع الآخرين".
 من أين نبدأ في العراق؟
 "كانت جميع الكنائس الموجودة في العراق  ممثلة بالاجتماع في باري. والآن سيكون من الأسهل أن نكون متحدين فيما  بيننا. سنكون قادرين على جعل مجلس الكنائس العراقية أكثر فاعلية. كما  أستطيع أن أرى أيضًا تقدمًا مع المسلمين. فبعد هزيمة داعش (الدولة  الإسلاميه في العراق والشام)، انخفض العنف الطائفي بشكل موضوعي".
 قال الأب جاك مراد، الذي يعيش حاليًا في العراق، إنه على المسيحيين الإبقاء على فكرة توقع مجيء يسوع الموجودة لدى المسلمين.
 يتوقع المسلمون منا أن يكون لدينا شهادة  مسيحية حقيقية. ونحن مدعوون لنشهد بين المسلمين أن المسيح حي. في بعض  الأحيان، فإن العبارات التي نستعملها وليتورجيتنا -مثل السريانية والآرامية  والأرمنية- لم تساعدهم على الفهم. والآن، عندما يقرأون صلواتنا بالعربية  فإنهم يصابون بالذهول. الأمر لا يتعلق بالقيام بالتبشير بين المسلمين. لكن  من المؤكد أن هذا يساعدهم أيضًا على التغلب على الأحكام المسبقة غير  المبررة، لأولئك الذين يعتبرون المسيحية تؤمن بعدة آلهة".
 هل طريق باري ستحظى أيضًا باهتمام المسلمين؟
 "الامور تنضج عندما يحين وقتها. فقبل  خمسين عامًا لم يكن بالإمكان عقد اجتماع مثل ذلك في باري. قد يتم اعتبار  هذا العدد الكبير من اجتماع يشمل المسيحيين من مختلف الكنائس والمجتمعات  مثالاً على ذلك. وقد يساعد أيضًا الشيعة والسنة على التغلب على الصراعات  والتناقضات فيما بينهم".


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2018)

*اختتام فعاليات "مهرجان تموز الدولي ال 18 " في أورمية  .. بحصاد ثقافي ورياضي   *




 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا – أورمية

 شهدت ساحة المجلس القومي الأشوري في مدينة  أورمية ( شمال غرب ايران ) , مساء يوم الخميس 27 تموز 2018 اختتام فعاليات  كأس مهرجان تموز الدولي الثامن عشر للأشوريين بمشاركة واسعة من أبناء  شعبنا وذلك للفترة من 18 – 28 تموز, إضافة الى وفد اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب  السريان .
 ففي الساعة العاشرة مساءا بتوقيت طهران (  الثامثة والنصف ) بتوقيت العراق اقيم الحفل الختامي للمهرجان الذي بدأ  بصلاة ودعاء للحضور وكل أبناء شعبنا قدمه الأب ممثل الكنيسة الشرقية  الأشورية , بعده القي مدير الرياضة والشباب في أورمية كلمة ثم كلمة عضو  مجلس الشورى الايراني وممثل الأشوريين في المجلس يونثان بيث كليا كلمة شكر  فيها الوفود المشاركة في هذا المهرجان ثم قصيدة للشاعر أمير بولص من برطلي  ثم وزعت جوائز للفرق الفائزة في المهرجان وقد حصد اغلب تلك النتائج الفرقية  والفردية ففي كرة القدم المصغرة كانت النتائج الثلاثة الاولى عراقية لفرق (  عنكاوا , ديانا , مانكيش ) وفي كرة السلة كانت الكاس لفريق اشور عراق فيما  حصل فريق اشور اورمية على المرتية الثانية , كرة السلة بنات ( , اورمي  ايران , عراق ) افضل لاعب كرة قدم ( نرامسين ) , افضل لاعب كرة طائرة (  فدلير بربر ) . واقيم المهرجان بمشاركة 250 رياضيا في اطار 30 فريقا رياضيا  في الفئات السنية الناشئة والشباب والكبار في 6 العاب وهي كرة السلة  والطائرة وكرة القدم وكرة المنضدة والشطرنج وكرة المضرب للسيدات والرجال.
 وهذا المهرجان يقام سنويا في مدينة أورمية  الإيرانية منذ ثمانية عشر عاما بفضل جهود ممثل الآشوريين في مجلس الشورى  الإسلامي وبدعم وحماية الحكومة الإيرانية بمشاركة جماهيرية واسعة من قبل  أبناء شعبنا في أورمية ومدن أخرى مثل تبريز وأصفهان وطهران حيث مقر ثلاث  مطرانيات في إيران .
 وقد افتتح المهرجان مساء الخميس 18 تموز  حضره ممثل الحكومة الإيرانية ومطران أورمية سيادة مار نرساي بنيامين أسقف  كنيسة المشرق الآشورية والوكيل البطريركي في إيران ونائب محافظ أورمية  ومسؤول الرياضة في أورمية والسيد يوناثان بيث كوليا ممثل الأشوريين عضو  مجلس الشورى الإيراني ومسؤول هذا المهرجان إضافة الى شخصيات عديدة تمثل  مؤسسات الدولة الرسمية والقوات المسلحة والمؤسسات السياسية والجماهيرية  والشعبية , وقد امتلأت حدائق المجلس القومي الاشوري بالحضور .
 بعد أن ألقيت عدة كلمات للجهات المسؤوله ,  بعدها استعرضت الوفود المشاركة في المهرجان وقد اختتمت الاحتفالية بدبكات  شعبية وأغاني قومية شارك فيها الحضور.
 وقد حقق وفد اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب  السريان عدة لقاءات مهمة على هامش . المهرجان , حيث تحدث لإذاعة أورمية  ناقلا تحيات وتمنيات الأدباء السريان في العراق لهذا المهرجان بالنجاح ثم  عن الواقع الثقافي السرياني في العراق وعن مهرجان تموز وفي لقاء اخر نظمه  عدد من مثقفي وكتاب أورمية والمناطق المسيحية الأخرى تحدث الوفد عن واقع  مناطقنا في المجال الثقافي وما فعله داعش خلال سنوات التهجير الثلاث إضافة  الى النشاطات السريانية للاتحاد , وفي لقاء آخر نظمه عضو مجلس الشورى  الإيراني وممثل الآشوريين فيه يوناثم بيث كليا استمع الى ما طرحه الأدباء  السريان عن واقع مناطقهم الثقافي والكنسي والخدمي , وقد اقترح عضو مجلس  الشورى الإيراني على الوفد تنظيم مهرجان خاص ثقافي يشارك في الأدباء  السريان خلال الاشهر القادمة , وقد حضر اللقاءات الثلاث كل من : الشاعر  فائق بلو ( القوش ) , الشاعر أمير بولص ( برطلي ) , الإعلامي نمرود قاشا (  بغديدي ) , هذا قدم الأدباء السريان عدد من مطبوعاتهم للوفد الاورمي فيما  قدم أدباء اورمية مطبوعاتهم باللغة السريانية هدية للأدباء السريان , وقد  رتب ونسق هذه اللقاءات السيد فريد شمعون مرافق ومسؤول وفد المهرجان .
 وقد أقيم على هامش المهرجان معارض لأشغال يدوية وصناعات بسيطة لعدد من مؤسسات أبناء شعبنا في المدن الإيرانية
 ويقام مهرجان كأس تموز في هذا الشهر الذي  يعد الرابع حسب التقويم للسنة البابلية الاشورية و يشتهر بالبركة و وفرة  المحاصيل الزراعية لذلك يحتفلون في هذا الشهر بعيد الشكر.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي في اختتام المؤتمر السنوي الرابع والخمسين المنعقد في تامبا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 بتاريخ 29 تموز 2018، احتفل قداسة سيدنا  البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني بالقداس الإلهي في اختتام المؤتمر  السنوي الرابع والخمسين المنعقد في تامبا بأميركا.
 وقد عاون قداسته في  القداس الإلهي أصحاب النيافة الأحبار الأجلاء المطارنة مار ديونيسيوس جان  قواق، النائب البطريركي في شرقي الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، مار إقليميس  أوجين قبلان، النائب البطريركي في غربي الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، مار  ديوسقوروس بنيامين أطاش، النائب البطريركي في السويد، مار يوستينوس بولس  سفر، النائب البطريركي في زحلة والبقاع، ومار موريس عمسيح، مطران الجزيرة  والفرات، بحضور جميع الكهنة والشمامسة في الأبرشيتين الذين شاركوا في  المؤتمر.
 في موعظته، تحدّث قداسة سيدنا البطريرك عن شعار هذا المؤتمر:  "انسى ما هو وراء وامتد الى ما هو قدام" (فيليبي 3: 13). شدّد قداسته أنّ  الإيمان يقود من الخطيئة إلى التوبة، ومن الموت الروحي إلى الحياة الأبدية.  وأضاف قداسته أنّ هدف كلّ مسيحي هو معرفة الله والمشاركة في آلامه  والإيمان بقيامته المحيية. والمسيح هو الأولوية في حياتنا حيث يجب أن تنبع  كلّ أعمالنا من إيماننا. وتحدّث قداسته عن التواضع التي هي صفة أساسية في  المسيحية. 
 وفي نهاية القداس الإلهي، بارك قداسته المؤمنين متمنيًا لهم التوفيق بعد المؤتمر.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2018)

*الرسامة الخور اسقفية للاب فريد كينا في كنيسة ماريوسف/ بناصور*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 برعاية غبطة ابينا البطريرك (الكردينال)  مارلويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى. وبوضع يد سيادة المطران مارشليمون  وردوني المعاون البطريركي للكنيسة الكلدانية الجزيل الاحترام تمت مراسيم  الرسامة ( الخور اسقفية للاب فريد كينا ) يوم الاحد المصادف 29 /7 /2018 في  كنيسة ماريوسف قرية بناصور لابرشية عقرة والزيبار الكلدانية وبحضور سيادة  المطران مارميخائيل مقدسي راعي ابرشية القوش الجزيل الاحترام ولفيف من  الكهنة وتلاميذ المعهد الكهنوتي في سانديياكو ( كاليفورنيا ) والاخوات  الراهبات والمجلس الابرشي والشمامسة والجوقات والمعهد الكهنوتي والشمامسة  الانجيليين وبعض المؤمنين من قرية باطنايا وتلكيف والقوش وتللسقف ومؤمني  الابرشية.













































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2018)

*اتحاد النساء الآشوري يختتم اعمال مؤتمره الثامن بنجاح في نوهدرا (دهوك)*




 

 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد - دهوك

   تحت شعار "الشراكة الحقيقية للمرأة من  أجل تحقيق المساواة والتنمية والسلام" ،اختتم اتحاد النساء الآشوري، يوم  السبت 28 تموز 2018 مؤتمره الثامن بنجاح والمنعقد للفترة  27 – 28 تموز  2018 وعلى قاعة المركز الثقافي الآشوري في  نوهدرا (دهوك) .
   افتتح المؤتمر بالوقوف دقيقة صمت اجلالا  لارواح شهداء شعبنا ،من ثم بدأت جلسات اليوم الأول من المؤتمر بكلمة  الهيئة التحضيرية للمؤتمر القتها الزميلة شميران دنخا ومن ثم كلمة  الافتتاحية للمؤتمر من قبل سكرتيرة الاتحاد السيدة بهيجة داود، بعدها تم  انتخاب رئاسة المؤتمر التي تكونت من كل من :
 مارلين يوسف / رئاسة المؤتمر
 يوليجن موشي / النائب الاول
 وايليت كوركيس /النائب الثاني
 دينا مرقس  / مقررة المؤتمر
 بعدها بدأت جلسات المؤتمر بحل الهيئة السابقة من مهامها، وقراءة اسماء الحضور بلغ عدد المندوبات (112) والحضور(96) مندوبة.
   من ثم قراءة تقارير الهئية الادارية  السابقة: التقرير العام لسكرتيرة الاتحاد ، وتقارير الفروع (بغداد وأربيل  ودهوك وكركوك وسهل نينوى)والمكاتب(مكتب الإدارة والتنظيم والمكتب المالي  ومكتب علاقات الإقليم)والحضانات التابعة للاتحاد ومناقشتها،من ثم مناقشة  البرنامج والنظام الداخلي للاتحاد  والمصادقة عليه من قبل المندوبات  والمصادقة أيضاً على العديد من القرارات والتوصيات التي رفعت إلى الهيئة  الادارية الجديدة من المؤتمر.
   وفي اليوم الثاني من المؤتمر تم انتخاب  السكرتيرة والهيئة الادارية بحضور المحامي رمضان خالد محمود رئيس قسم  الجمعيات في الشؤون الداخلية في محافظة دهوك وعلى مرحلتين الاولى انتخاب  السكرتارية ورشحت السيدة بهيجة داود نيشو وفازت بالاجماع ،والمرحلة الثانية   تم انتخاب الهيئة الادارية للاتحاد بواقع (12 عضوات اصليات و2 احتياط)  وكان عدد المرشحات ظ،ظ§مرشحة وفازت ظ،ظ¤مرشحة وتم توزيع المهام بعد المؤتمر في  الاجتماع الاول للهيئة وكان كالآتي:
 وايليت كوركيس ـ مسؤولة مكتب العلاقات العامة
 مارلين يوسف رؤوف ـ مسؤولة مكتب علاقات الاقليم
 -زينة اسطيفان ـ مسؤولة مكتب المالية
 نوهدرا شمشون ـ مسؤولة مكتب الاعلام
 جوليا كليانا ـ مسؤولة مكتب الادارة والتنظيم
 ليه متي ـ مسؤولة فرع بغداد.
 نجيبة حنانيا ـ مسؤولة فرع أربيل
 يوليجن موشي ـ مسؤولة فرع دهوك
 أمل جورج ـ مسؤولة فرع كركوك
 رجاء كوركيس ـ مسؤولة فرع كالح
 شميران توما ـ مسؤولة فرع سنحاريب
 اميليا هارون ـ  مسؤولة فرع نهلة
 العضوات الاحتياط:  1 . نور بهنام


زهيرة كسبر


----------



## paul iraqe (31 يوليو 2018)

*لقاء كهنة بغداد قبل السينودس الكلداني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 التقى مساء الاثنين 30 تموز 2018 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بحضور معاونه سيادة  المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو بكهنة بغداد في مقر البطريركية الكلدانية  بالمنصور.
 وتحدث غبطته معهم عن الاهتمام بالجانب  الراعوي، الاهتمام بالناس والتعاطف معهم في ظروفهم القاسية وعن الحس  الليترجي في الاحتفال بالقداس والاسرار واعدادها بشكل جيد لتغذية روحانية  المؤمنين وكذلك طلب منهم التدبير المالي وعدم الصرف غير المسؤول.
 ايضاً طلب صلاتهم من اجل السينودس  الكلداني الذي هو حدث مهم في حياة الكنيسة. ثم صلوا معاً صلاة المساء  (الرمش) في كابيلا مار سهدونا وتناولوا عشاء المحبة مودعين الخوراسقف نوزت  بطرس حنا الذي سيسافر يوم الجمعة الى روما للدراسة، طالبين له كل التوفيق  والنجاح.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أغسطس 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يشارك في مؤتمر لمنظمة يزدا في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 شارك صباح الخميس 2 اب 2018 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو  في المؤتمر الذي اقامته منظمة يزدا بمناسبة مرور 4 سنوات عن بدأ الابادة  الايزيدية وذلك في قاعة فندق بابل في العاصمة بغداد بحضور فخامة رئيس  الجمهورية الدكتور فؤاد معصوم والامين العام لمجلس الوزراء الدكتور مهدي  العلاق والسيد عمار الحكيم ومعالي وزير الهجرة والمهجرين وممثلة الامم  المتحدة وعدد من سفراء الدول والسلك الدبلوماسي وبعض من اعضاء البرلمان  ورجال الدين من مختلف المكونات.

 فيما يلي كلمة البطريرك ساكو في المؤتمر:
 ما حصل للأقليات الدينية والعرقية جريمة  ضد الإنسانية.. وما عاناه الايزيديون مخجل ومحزن. انها كارثة تعود الى  عقلية عصر الجاهلية من غزو لمناطقهم وقتل رجالهم وسبي نسائهم وبناتهم. من  المؤسف انه مستوى معاناتهم بعد مرور اربع سنوات عليها لا يزال عاليا. لذا  على العراقيين اليوم ان يتضامنوا مع بعضهم للقضاء على الفكر الداعشي والفكر  الاقصائي .. وان نلتقي كإخوة وأخوات في العراق، في فسحات تسنح لنا أن نفكر  معا ونعمل معا لتنتهي آلامنا، ونعود إلى الحياة الحرة الكريمة. الكل يتحمل  المسؤولية: رجال الدين والسياسيون وعموم الناس، في مواجهة التحديات:  البطالة، الفقر، الظلم، الفساد، التطرف الديني، والسعي لتعزيز حقوق الإنسان  ورفض مظالم الناس: عبر مبادرات شخصية وجماعية ومؤسساتية. من اجل شعبنا  الفقير والمتألم، المهجرّ والمهاجر والخائف من المستقبل، والذي ملًّ من  الخطابات لذا علينا أن نحولها إلى خطط ومشاريع تنفذ. وهنا اذكر كم عانينا  نحن المسيحيين. مليون مهاجر، 100 كنيسة ودير استهدف واحرق وفجر ونحو ما  يقارب 23 الف عقار استولت عليها مافيات وتغيير ديمغرافية بلداتنا!
 نحن نعيش في عصر يختلف عن العصور الماضية،  عصر طرأت عليه تغييرات ثقافية واجتماعية وسياسية مؤثرة كالحرية وحقوق  الانسان وقضايا المرأة والديمقراطية والعلمنة والعدالة والمساواة وظهور  جماعات متطرفة إرهابية كالقاعدة وداعش. علينا ان نفهمها بشكل صحيح ونتعامل  معها بما يلائم حياة الناس ويحقق لهم التقدم والرفاهية والسعادة من دون ان  يمس العقيدة والقيم الأخلاقية…
 وبناء عليه اقترح:
 1-    مكافحة الاستعمال السلبي للدين، أي  استعماله لتحقيق غايات شخصية وسياسية والحث على الفرقة والكراهية والإقصاء  والعنف. وهذا يتطلب إصلاح مناهج التربية والتعليم وإعداد المعلمين والخطباء  على إعطاء مساحات لاحترام الديانات، وبناء الثقة، والاعتماد على المعرفة  الصحيحة لدين الآخر…
 2-    تجديد فهم النصوص لتعزيز المشتركات الإنسانية والوطنية واشاعة روح التسامح والمودة واحترام حق التعددية الدينية والفكرية.. 
 3-    الدولة هي القاسم المشترك لتنظيم  شؤون المواطنين وهذا وفق مبادئ أساسية عامة:  كالمواطنة والمساواة الكاملة  للجميع بعيدا عن اية اعتبارات … 
 4-    الاستفادة من فشل خبرات الربيع  العربي في التحول إلى الديمقراطية من اجل التوصل إلى عقد اجتماعي يساهم فيه  جميع مكونات المجتمع ليصبح خط عمل لبناء السلام والاستقرار.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أغسطس 2018)

*حبيب أفرام: ملف حقوق الانسان والحريات الدينية يجب أن يكون في صدارة القيم في العلاقات الدولية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 أكدّ رئيس الرابطة السريانية حبيب افرام  أن ملف حقوق الانسان والحريات الدينية يجب أن يكون في صدارة القيم في  العلاقات الدولية، على أن ينظر العالم بعين واحدة وبمبادىء واحدة الى كل  القضايا ونوّه بالحراك السياسي والدبلوماسي الاميركي وخاصة مؤتمر الحريات  الدينية الذي شارك فيه في واشنطن.
 وقال افرام: " أن تفرض وزارة الخزانة  الاميركية عقوبات على تركيا على خلفية احتجاز القس الاميركي اندرو برانسون   وهو معتقل منذ 21 شهراً هو مقاربة للضغط، ونحن نتمنى أن تكون الأمم  المتحدة مرجعاً في العلاقات الدولية وفي اصدار أحكام وعقوبات، لكننا نسأل  لماذا لا يتطلع أحد الى ملف الاعتراف التركي بالمجازر ضد الأرمن والسريان،  الى ملف التعويضات الى ملف اعادة الاتراك الكنائس والاديرة والاراضي  المصادرة؟
 أليست هذه ايضاً أولويات في الحريات الدينية؟
 لماذا لا تضغط الامم المتحدة على الانظمة  حتى تعدّل دساتيرها وأنظمتها لتتخلى عن فكر آحادي إثني قومي أو ديني أو  مذهبي وتسير نحو دول تفهم التنوع والتعدد؟ وتعامل المواطنين بالمساواة ؟
 كل المواطنين؟


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أغسطس 2018)

*إتحاد النساء الآشوري ضمن الجلسة النقاشية مع منظمة هارتلاند الدولية HEARTLAND ALLIANCE INTERNATIONAL*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد - أربيل

 تلبية للدعوة المقدمة من منظمة هارتلاند  الدولية للمشاركة في الجلسة النقاشية حول تعزيز عملية الاستقرار في العراق،  شاركت كل من مسؤولة مكتب العلاقات العامة لاتحاد النساء الآشوري السيدة  وايليت كوركيس عضوة سكرتارية تحالف 1325ممثلة الاتحاد والسيدة مارلين يوسف  مسؤولة مكتب علاقات الاقليم للاتحاد ،في الجلسة النقاشية حول مشروع "اشراك  نساء الأقليات في بناء السلام واتخاذ القرارات السياسية والاقتصادية " التي  عقدت يوم الاربعاء 1 آب 2018 في فندق انترناشينال بأربيل.
  وجاء الهدف من الجلسة النقاشية  لوضع خطة  عمل لمشاركة نساء الأقليات في لجنة إعادة الاعمار والاستقرار التابعة  لمجلس الوزراء العراقي وتفعيل مشاركة المرأة من الأقليات ضمن تنفيذ الخطة  الوطنية لقرار مجلس الأمن 1325 والدعوة إلى اتخاذ اجراء لدعم قيادة نساء  الأقليات في الاحزاب السياسية مع تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة .
 حيث ناقش المشاركون عرض رؤيا ودور  هارتلاند الدولية في تمكين الشبكات النسائية في العراق والاقليات في العراق  ودور نساء الأقليات في عملية إعادة الاعمار والاستقرار والدعوة لزيادة  مشاركة النساء في صنع القرار الاحتياجات التحديات الفرص ودور نساء الاقليات  المكونات الاصلية في مضامين تنفيذ الخطة الوطنية قرار مجلس الامن 1325.
 هذا وشارك في الورشة عدد من ممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني والمنظمات المحلية.

























​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أغسطس 2018)

*وزير خارجية فرنسا يوجه رسالة الى البطريرك ساكو*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 وزارة الخارجية الفرنسية
 باريس 15 حزيران 2018
 صاحب الغبطة،
 لدى احتفاله بعيد العنصرة، أعلن قداسة  البابا فرنسيس عن تعيينكم كردينالا. لذا أود أن أبعث اليكم التهاني الحارة  لهذا الامتياز الذي يغمر بالفرح العدد الكبير من أصدقائكم الذين في فرنسا.
 إن الأب الأقدس بإدخالكم إلى مصاف  الكرادلة، إنما يحيّي العمل الدؤوب الذي تقومون به في خدمة الجماعة  الكلدانية في العراق وفي العالم، وخصوصا في فرنسا، ولكن أيضا في خدمة الشعب  العراقي بأجمله، وذلك بصرف النظر عن الانتماءات المذهبية. إنني أتمنى أن  تحظى النداءات التي لا تنفكون عن اطلاقها من أجل مواطنة متساوية لجميع  العراقيين، فتحقق معالجة جدية غير مبنيّة على المذهبية أو السياسة، ولكن من  أجل احترام حقوق الانسان واستبعاد العنف وحوار الأديان، فتستلهم كلها من  هذه الترقية التي كرمتم بها، قوّة جديدة لكي يصل صوتكم إلى الجميع.
 أنتم لمدركون أن فرنسا متمسكة بأمانتها  إزاء الواجبات التي تعلمتها عبر التاريخ تجاه مسيحيي الشرق. وقد تطوّعت  بعزم من أجل حماية ضحايا العنف الإثني والديني في الشرق الأوسط، وخصوصا  بتنظيمها مؤتمر باريس في أيلول 2015 والذي شرفتمونا فيه بمشاركتكم. كونوا  واثقين أن فرنسا ستبقى مستمرة وأمينة لقيمها من أجل تعزيز مسألة السلام  والعدالة في الشرق الأوسط، كما فعلت ذلك بإعلانها النية على عقد مؤتمر آخر  في باريس في عام 2019 المقبل.
 إن علاقاتكم بفرنسا لقديمة ومكثفة. إنكم  تتقنون لغتنا، وتعرفون ثقافتنا وتقاسمونا قيمنا. لذلك أود أن أقول مرة  ثانية بأن غبطتكم الموقرة تحلون عندنا دائما في بيتكم في فرنسا.
 وإذ أجدد تهاني لكم مرة أخرى، أرجو من غبطتكم الموقرة قبول تأكيدات اعتزازي.
 التوقيع
 جان لإيف لو دريان
  ترجمة المطران يوسف توما

​


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أغسطس 2018)

*إتحاد النساء الآشوري ضمن الورشة التحضيرية لرسم خارطة طريق للخطة الوطنية لتنفيذ القرار 1325 مشروع تكامل USAID*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد -  بغداد
   شاركت مسؤولة العلاقات العامة لاتحاد  النساء الآشوري السيدة وايليت كوركيس عضوة سكرتارية تحالف 1325 ممثلة  الاتحاد ،في الورشة التحضيرية لرسم خارطة طريق للخطة الوطنية لتنفيذ القرار  1325، التي اقيمت  يومي 29- 30 تموز 2018 في فندق الرشيد بالمنطقة الخضراء  ببغداد.
  والتي اقيمت برعاية سكرتارية الفريق  الوطني لتنفيذ قرار مجلس الامن الدولي 1325 في الامانة العامة لمجلس  الوزراء والتي اقامها مشروع تكامل الممول من الوكالة الامريكية للتنمية  الدولية  USAID وبالشراكة مع منظمتي   UN WOMENو AKTIS Strategy  .
 حيث جاءت اهداف الورشة لمراجعة الخطة  الوطنية للقرار 1325 والتحديات التي واجهت التنفيذ والانجازات التي تم  تحقيقها , لوضع استراتيجية لجمع الأولويات واحتياجات لورش العمل الاستشارية  (24 ) التي سيتم عقدها في جميع محافظات العراق ووضع مبادئ توجيهية يتم  أتباعها في ورش العمل الاستشارية ال (24) في المحافظات .
 وتم خلال الجلسات عروض تم مناقشتها من قبل  الفريق المشترك المساهم في تنفيذ مشروع تكامل USAID حول نظرة عامة عن  المشروع , نتائج وتحديات الخطة الوطنية 2014- 2018 , والتحديات التي تواجه  عملية التشريعات وتعديلها في البرلمان , الترويج الاعلامي , تطبيق لرسم  استراتيجيات والحلول المقترحة لها , تحديد الاسئلة المقترحة لورش عمل  المحافظات وتحديد المسؤوليات والجدول الزمني ومكان عقدها وما هي القضايا  التي ينبغي التركيز عليها ؟ مع توزيع المسؤوليات على المشاركين والمساهمين  في تنفيذ مشروع تكامل USAID سكرتارية الفريق الوطني لتنفيذ القرار ـ  الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء ـ تحالف تنفيذ قرار1325  وشبكة القرار 1325 .


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أغسطس 2018)

*منعا للتغيير الديموغرافي.. مجلس محافظة نينوى يوقف نقل نفوس 450 عائلة عربية الى سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الصباح الجديد/
 أوقف مجلس محافظة نينوى إجراءً اتخذته  وزارة الداخلية العراقية كان سيتم بموجبه نقل نفوس 450 عائلة عربية الى سهل  نينوى، ودعا المجلس الوزارة الى نقل نفوسهم الى خارج مناطق الأقليات منعا  للتغيير الديموغرافي.

 السيد غزوان حامد حميد عضو مجلس محافظة  نينوى في مؤتمر صحفي تابعه مراسل “الصباح الجديد” على خلفية اثارة ضجة حول  نقل 450 عائلة عربية لسهل نينوى، قال مخاطبا مكونات سهل نينوى “إلى جميع  أهلي الشبك وأخوتي المسيحيين والإيزيدية والكاكائية والتركمان والعرب  والكرد من سكنة سهل نينوى، بفضل الله، وبثقتكم بيَّ، وبإيماني إن زمن الضعف  والتبعية قد إنتهى، مكنني الله اليوم من تصحيح خطأ وقع به البعض، ونجحتُ  والحمدلله بمساعدة أخوتي كولستان حسن علي (عضو مجلس المحافظة) ممثلة عن  الاخوة الايزدية في بعشيقة وبحزاني و السيد داود بابا يعقوب (عضو مجلس  المحافظة) ممثل المكون المسيحي، تم عقد إجتماع اليوم 31.7.2018 برئاسة  السيد بشار الكيكي رئيس المجلس وأتخذنا الإجراءات أدناه:
 – الطلب من  وزير الداخلية إلغاء جميع الموافقات الصادرة والإمتناع عن منح موافقات سواء  خاصة أو عامة لنقل سجلات نفوس من خارج سهل نينوى لداوئر نفوس سهل نينوى  لأي سبب كان.
 – توجيه كتاب لجميع الداوئر المعنية في سهل نينوى بعدم تسيير أو ترويج اي معاملة لغرض نقل سجلات من خارج سهل نينوى لداوئرهم.

 عليه فإن موضوع نقل السجلات المدنية لبعض العوائل من خارج سهل نينوى موضوع  قد إنتهى وأصبح غير قابل للتنفيذ بتاتاً، لعدم قانونيته ومخالفتهِ  الدستور، هكذا سنعمل من اليوم، ويكفي سكوت، ولن نقبل أي تجاوز على ملتنا  بعد اليوم.

 واعقب ذلك صدور كتاب من رئاسة مجلس محافظة نينوى،  معنون الى وزارة الداخلية العراقية، حصل مراسل “الصباح الجديد” على نسخة  منه، وجاء فيه “بناءا على الطلب المقدم الينا من قبل غزوان الداؤودي ممثل  كوتا الشبك، السيد داود بابا يعقول ممثل كوتا المسيحيين، والسيد كولستان  حسن علي عن المكون الايزيدي في ناحية بعشيقة وقصبة بحزاني والمتضمن ايقاف  والغاء اجراءات نقل قيود العوائل التي كانت تسكن في مناطق شيخان، مخمور،  كوير، سيميل، باتيل، الى دائرة الاحوال المدنية في الحمدانية، برطلة،  بعشيقة، تلكيف.
 وتابع الكتاب المذيل بتوقيع السيد بشار حميد محمود  الكيكي رئيس مجلس المحافظة، وللحفاظ على الخصوصية التي تتمتع بها مناطق  الاقليات، ومنعا للتغير الديمغرافي في هذه المناطق استنادا لاحكام الدستور  العراقي المادة 23 فقرة ب التي تنص على (ايقاف اي اجراءات من شانها تؤدي  الى إحداث تغيير ديمغرافي شكلا او باخر في مناطق المكونات)، لذا يرجى  الاعتماد وتفعيل مضمون الكتاب المرقم (29382) في 20/6/2018 والصادر من قسم  تدقيق السجلات/ المتابعة الذي ينص على نقل قيودهم الى مركز المحافظة حصرا،  او نقلهم الى دوائر الاحوال المدنية خارج مناطق الاقليات.

 وكان  النائب سالم محمد شبك، عضو مجلس النواب المنتهية ولايته قد ذكر في حديث الى  “الصباح الجديد” نشرته امس على هذه الصفحة، انه “قبل بضعة اشهر قدم نائب  عن المكون العربي السني بمحافظة نينوى طلبا لوزير الداخلية العراقي قاسم  الاعرجي لنقل نفوس نحو 450 عائلة عربية من مناطق (الشرقاط، القيارة، تل  عبطة) الى سهل نينوى، والسيد الوزير وافق على ذلك، على اعتبار ان الدستور  أعطى الحق لوزير الداخلية بالموافقة على تغيير الأسماء والألقاب ونقل  النفوس ولكن بشرط ان لا يؤثر على سكان المنطقة او يقع الامر في نطاق  التغيير الديموغرافي”.

 واضاف “على وفق معلوماتنا فان المشمولين  بهذا المقترح هم من العرب الوافدين على مناطق مخمور، شيخان، كوير في محافظة  نينوى وفي ناحية سيميل بمحافظة دهوك، وهؤلاء وفدوا اساسا لهذه المناطق ضمن  سياسات التعريب التي انتهجها النظام العراقي السابق في منتصف سبعينيات  القرن الماضي”.

 واشار النائب الشبكي الى انه “نحن لن نقف مكتوفي  الايدي تجاه هذا المقترح الذي يخرق احد بنود الدستور العراقي لانه يدخل في  خانة التغيير الديموغرافي، ولهذا سننتهج جميع السبل القانونية لابطال هذا  المقترح، ونشدد على اهمية التعاون بين شتى النواب والمسؤولين من ابناء سهل  نينوى من شتى المكونات والاحزاب للتصدي لهذه العملية الخطيرة التي تهدد امن  سهل نينوى”.

 ملوحا بانه “في حال فشل جميع الاجراءات القانونية  والاصولية المتبعة، سيتم اللجوء الى تنظيم تظاهرات سلمية عارمة في بلدات  سهل نينوى للتنديد بهذا المقترح ورفضه، لانه بالامكان تلافي هذه المشكلات  من خلال اعادة هذه العائلات العربية لمناطق سكناها الاصلية التي وفدت منها  وبين عشائرهم جنوبي وغرب الموصل”.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 أغسطس 2018)

*نيافة الاسقف مار أبرس يوخنا، يستقبل القنصل الاميركي الجديد في أربيل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/

 استقبل نيافة الاسقف مار ابرس يوخنا اسقف  اربيل والمعاون البطريركي لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية سعادة القنصل الامريكي  الجديد في اربيل السيد ستيف فايجن والوفد المُرافق له يوم الاحد ظ¢ظ© تموز  ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨.
 هنئ نيافته القنصل الجديد متمنّياً له الموفقية والنجاح في  مهمّته الجديدة، كما استعرض بعض المحطات من تاريخ كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في  مدينة اربيل وضواحيها، والصعوبات والتحدّيات التي مرّت وما زالت تمر بها  المسيحية في العراق.
 شكر سعادة القنصل نيافته، كما شارك طموحه  واستعداده من اجل دعم الوجود المسيحي في مناطقهم الاصلية كما تطرّق الى  المؤتمر الذي اقيم مؤخّراً في واشنطن للأقلّيات والحريات الدينية.
 في  ختام الزيارة قدّم نيافة الاسقف هديّة تذكاريّة للقنصل الجديد عبارة عن  كتاب الانجيل باللغة الآشورية، كما زاروا سويّة كنيسة مار يوخنّا المعمدان  وإطّلع الضيف عليها من الداخل وتعرّف على ريازتها وكُتبها الطقسية..
 إعلام كنيسة مار يوخنّا المعمدان – عنكاوا.






























​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2018)

*الشبكة الإعلامية للرقابة الشعبية تقلد البطريرك ساكو وشاح ابن العراق*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 قلّد السيد حنون الربيعي نائب الأمين  العام لاتحاد الصحفيين والإعلاميين في العراق غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو وشاح إبن العراق، ومنحه درع التميز والابداع في لقائهم صباح  السبت 4 آب 2018 مع وفد الشبكة الإعلامية للرقابة الشعبية في مقر  البطريركية ببغداد.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو المعاون البطريركي والدكتورة إخلاص مقدسي، أمينة سر البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2018)

*امانة بغداد تنفي خبر هدم مدرسة الراهبات وتقول بانها رفضت طلبات للوقف المسيحي بتحويل مباني وكنائس الى اسواق تجارية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - باء كاف/
 نفت امانة بغداد يوم السبت منحها اية رخصة  لهدم وتحويل ثانوية العقيدة (الراهبات) الى قطاع الاستثمار ،مؤكدة على  رفضها طلبات من الوقف المسيحي لتحويل مبان مهدمة وكنائس آيلة للسقوط الى  اسواق تجارية .

 وذكرت مديرية العلاقات والاعلام في الامانة ان  "هناك تنسيق مشترك بين امانة بغداد ووزارة الثقافة هيئة السياحة والآثار  للحفاظ على الاماكن التراثية في العاصمة لاسيما دور العبادة الاثرية بوصفها  شواخص تراثية مهمة في مدينة بغداد ".

 واضافت ان " امانة بغداد لم  تمنح اية رخصة لهدم اي موقع تراثي او دور عبادة ومنها ثانوية الراهبات" ،  مؤكدة على ان "ما تم تداوله في بعض مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي ووسائل الاعلام  عار عن الصحة" .

 وتابعت ان "امانة بغداد رفضت طلبات عديدة من  الوقف المسيحي لتحويل مبان مهدمة وكنائس آيلة للسقوط الى اسواق تجارية  لمخالفة الاستعمال (كنيسة) او دار عبادة .

 واشارت الامانة في  بيانها الى أنها " اتخذت إجراءات مشددة وفقا للقوانين وأنظمة البلدية بحق  المخالفين لمنع تحويل البيوت التراثية الى مبان تجارية حفاظاً على الإرث  الحضاري والمعماري والجمالي لمدينة بغداد وسعيها الجاد للحفاظ على هويتها  المميزة وتأصيل القيم والعناصر الاثرية فيها التي تعد الركيزة الأساسية  للمحافظة على المباني والمناطق التراثية في العاصمة ".

 وفي الشأن  ذاته، أوردت صفحات التواصل الاجتماعي انباء عن تحويل مدرسة ثانوية العقيدة  والتي كانت تسمى سابقا بمدرسة الراهبات وسط بغداد الى مول تجاري بعد ان يتم  هدمها .

 وكتب عدد من النشطاء والمثقفين عبارات استنكار وحملات  بالضد من تحويل هذه المدرسة التي ما زالت تحمل الصليب على واجهتها التي تقع  على جسر الجمهورية ِ

 يذكر أن المدرسة كانت تدار قبل عقود من قبل  راهبات التقدمة التابعة للاتين قبل أن تقوم الحكومة في زمن حزب البعث  بتأميمها مع عدد من المدارس .

 نص بيان امانة بغداد .

 امانة بغداد / بيان نفي

 بغداد ٢٠١٨/٨/٤

 نفت امانة بغداد منحها اية رخصة لهدم وتحويل ثانوية العقيدة (الراهبات)  الى قطاع الاستثمار ،مؤكدة ان ما تناولته بعض مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي  ووسائل الاعلام عار عن الصحة .

 وذكرت مديرية العلاقات والاعلام ان  " هناك تنسيق مشترك بين امانة بغداد ووزارة الثقافة هيئة السياحة والآثار  للحفاظ على الاماكن التراثية في العاصمة لاسيما دور العبادة الاثرية بوصفها  شواخص تراثية مهمة في مدينة بغداد ".

 واضافت ان " امانة بغداد لم تمنح اية رخصة لهدم اي موقع تراثي او دور عبادة ومنها ثانوية الراهبات ".

 واكدت ان " ما تم تداوله في بعض مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي ووسائل الاعلام عار عن الصحة .

 وتابعت ان "امانة بغداد رفضت طلبات عديدة من الوقف المسيحي لتحويل مبان  مهدمة وكنائس آيلة للسقوط الى اسواق تجارية لمخالفة الاستعمال (كنيسة) او  دار عبادة .

 مشيرة انها " اتخذت إجراءات مشددة وفقا للقوانين  وأنظمة البلدية بحق المخالفين لمنع تحويل البيوت التراثية الى مبان تجارية  حفاظاً على الإرث الحضاري والمعماري والجمالي لمدينة بغداد وسعيها الجاد  للحفاظ على هويتها المميزة وتأصيل القيم والعناصر الاثرية فيها التي تعد  الركيزة الأساسية للمحافظة على المباني والمناطق التراثية في العاصمة ".



 المديرية العامة للعلاقات والاعلام

                    امانة بغداد


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يجتمع بمستشاري البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 اجتمع غبطة ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو مساء الجمعة 3 آب 2018 بمستشاري البطريركية.
 وأستهل كلمته بذكر سبب غياب السيدة  المحامية جنان رئيسة اللجنة المالية البطريركية والسيد نبيل افرام مدير  اخوية المحبة (كاريتاس) عن الاجتماع، لوجودهما خارج بغداد، واعرب عن رغبته  بانضمام  السيد هوشيار قرداغ النائب الفائز عن الائتلاف الكلداني بالانضمام  الى هيئة المستشارين حالما تتم المصادقة على فوزه.
 أعرب غبطته عن قلقه لتأخير تشكيل الحكومة  الجديدة، وتصاعد وتيرة الاحتجاجات، واستمع الى رؤية المستشارين عن الوضع  العام وآفاق المستقبل، كذلك تدارس معهم وضع المسيحيين في عموم البلاد  وتوقف عند أبرز الصعوبات التي تواجههم في بلدات سهل نينوى. واكد  المجتمعون على أهمية توحيد الصف المسيحي (مجلس رؤساء الكنائس) واعتماد  الصبر والعقلانية مؤكدين على الشراكة الدائمة مع بقية المواطنين، ومعبّرين  عن امتنانهم  لكل المواقف المشجّعة للسلام ومثمنين مواقف كل الذين  دعموا المهجرين وساهموا في ترميم بيوتهم وعودتهم الى بلداتهم.
 حضر اللقاء: المطرانان المعاونان مار  شليمون وردوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو والدكتورة إخلاص مقدسي امينة سر  البطريركية والقاضي ميخائيل شمشون عضو المحكمة الاتحادية العليا. والسيد  باسم جميل انطون الخبير الاقتصادي العالمي، والسيدة هناء عمانوئيل معاون  مدير مكتب رئيس الجمهورية والدكتور حكمت ججو حيدو، الوزير المفوض في  الخارجية العراقية.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2018)

*النشاط الصيفي لطلاب التعليم المسيحي لإيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية للمرحلة المتوسطة*






عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/


 تحت شعار "أعطني قلباً مصغياً" وبرعاية  سيادة الحبر الجليل مار بشار متي وردة السامي الوقار، أقامت لجنة التعليم  المسيحي لإيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية، نشاطاً صيفياً لطلاب التعليم المسيحي  للمرحلة المتوسطة، للفترة ظ،ظ¦-ظ¢ظ¤ تموز وفي كنيسة أم المعونة الدائمة من  الخامسة عصرا وحتى الساعة الثامنة والنصف مساءاً، وتضمن النشاط برنامجاً  يومياً ضمَ فقرات متنوعة: صلاة، موضوع روحي، عمل مجاميع، أعمال يدوية  وألعاب. كُلِلَ النشاط بإقامة رتبة توبة ورتبة الإعترافات والاحتفال بسر  الافخارستيا في الدير الكهنوتي حيث احتفل الأب أفرام گليانا مدير المعهد  الكهنوتي البطريركي بالقداس الإلهي.
 خبرة رائعة تلمسها كل من الكادر والطلاب مع رحلة إصغاء من خلال المواضيع الروحية وكل ما تضمنه هذا النشاط...
 بارك ربنا بجهود الجميع...


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## paul iraqe (5 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## paul iraqe (6 أغسطس 2018)

*أختتام دورة التعليم المسيحي الصيفية في أبرشية كركوك الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أختتمت في ابرشية كركوك الكلدانية مساء  يوم ٣١ تموز ٢٠١٨ دورة التعليم المسيحي الصيفية بمشاركة (200) طالب وطالبة  ومن مختلف المراحل الدراسية هذا و تضمن منهاج اليوم الأخير اقامة حفلة  الختام وتوزيع الهدايا لجميع المشاركين في الدورة  إضافة إلى العديد من  الفعاليات  ، كما وجه الاب اياد توما مسؤول لجنة التعليم المسيحي كلمة شكر  وتقدير إلى كل من ساهم في انجاح هذه الدورة .
 يذكر أن الدورة ابتداءت في 1/7/2018 و  بواقع يومان في الاسبوع وشملت الدورة تعليم 3 مواد وهي التعليم المسيحي -  الاعمال اليدوية - العاب رياضية والتي القيت من خلال كادر لجنة  التعليم  المسيحي في الابرشية .
 كما أقامة ادارة التعليم المسيحي معرض  وسوق خيري يوم الاحد 5/8/2018 بعد قداس المساء وعلى قاعة المنتدى العائلي  في الكاتدرائية والذي افتتح من قبل راعي الابرشية المطران مار يوسف توما  وتضمن السوق المنتجات التي انتجها طلاب التعليم المسيحي خلال فترة الدورة .


----------



## paul iraqe (6 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2018)

*حملة جمع تبرعات لسهل نينوى برعاية عون الكنيسة المتألمة والأب بولس ساتي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 قامت منظمة عون الكنيسة المتألمة Kirche  in Not في سويسرا وليشتنشتين بتنظيم عدة قداديس ولقاءات في دير ومزار مريم  العذراء Mariastein قرب مدينة Besel للرهبنة البندكتينية ليومي 4 و 5 اب  2018 وذلك للتعريف بالمشاريع التي تقوم بها المنظمة في سهل نينوى والتي  تنوي القيام بها من اجل تسريع عودة المهجرين وتسهيل بقاء العائدين. 
 وقامت المنظمة بدعوة الأب بولس ساتي  للفادي الأقدس الذي تحدث عن واقع حال العراق منذ عام 2014 ولحد آخر زيارة  له في تموز من هذا العام.
 فإيماننا المسيحي كان هو الشعلة التي ابقت  الرجاء بالعودة مشتعلاً في القلوب، فبالرغم من التدمير الذي طال الكنائس  والأديرة والمنازل الا ان الكنيسة والمنظمات ساعدوا ببناء الكثير مما تهدم  وقد عاد عدد كبير من أبنائنا وهذا يعطي الرجاء لعمل المزيد.
 وقد شكر الأب بولس ساتي المؤمنين على  سخائهم مذكراً بالتكاتف الذي هو من صلب العادات المسيحية وموغل في القدم  حيث كانت الجماعات المسيحية الأولى في عهد الرسل تساعد بعضها في الشدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2018)

*العراق ينسق مع الفاتيكان للحد من هجرة المسيحيين*









  إحدى كنائس بغداد.  Reuters Khalid Al Mousily ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- RT/

 أعلن المتحدث الرسمي باسم وزارة الخارجية  العراقية، أحمد محجوب، اليوم الاثنين، عن تنسيق بين الحكومة العراقية ودولة  الفاتيكان للحد من هجرة المسيحيين من العراق.
 ويشهد العراق منذ تسعينات القرن الماضي، هجرة العوائل المسيحية زادت وتيرتها بعد 2003، من العراق إلى دول غربية. 
 وبحسب إحصائيات متداولة، فإن مليون مسيحي تقريبا هاجر خارج العراق خلال الـ15 سنة الماضية.
 وقال محجوب في تصريحات صحفية لـ RT ووسائل  إعلامية أخرى: "الحكومة تنسق جهودها مع دولة الفاتيكان لمنع هذه الهجرة  المنظمة وتثبيت المسيحيين في العراق".. "المسيحيون مكون أصيل من مكونات  الشعب العراقي، ونحن حريصون على وجودهم في العراق وتوفير الحماية لهم".
 وهاجم تنظيم "داعش" خلال 2014 مناطق  مسيحية في محافظة نينوى ومركزها الموصل، وأسفر الهجوم عن تشريد سكان  المناطق وتخريب دور العبادة فيها.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2018)

*بغداد تتراجع عن تنفيذ خطة أغضبت سكان سهل نينوى*









​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- K24/

 قال مسؤول محلي إن الحكومة العراقية قررت  تعليق عملية نقل نفوس عشرات الاسر العربية المسلمة الى منطقة سهل نينوى  بعدما اثارت تلك المحاولات غضبا في المنطقة التي تقطنها اثنيات وعرقيات  مختلفة.
 وسهل نينوى من الاراضي المتنازع عليها بين  بغداد واربيل وتقع الى الشمال والشمال الشرقي لمدينة الموصل وتضم بلدات  عديدة يقطنها مسيحيون وشبك وايزيديون وفئات دينية اخرى.
 وقال ممثل المجموعة الشبكية في مجلس  محافظة نينوى غزوان الداودي لموقع (كي.دي.بي) الالكتروني "تم تعليق خطط  التغيير الديموغرافي في سهل نينوى بعد ضغوط من قبل ممثلي الايزيديين والشبك  والمسيحيين والمكونات الأخرى في مجلس محافظة نينوى".
 وأوقف مجلس محافظة نينوى بالفعل إجراء اتخذته وزارة الداخلية كان سيتم بموجبه نقل نفوس 450 عائلة عربية الى سهل نينوى.
 وقال الداودي "توصلنا إلى تسوية... لتأخير  تسجيل العائلات العربية وعدم الالتزام بالأمر حتى يتم إلغاؤه في النهاية.  لا يمكننا قبول تنفيذ الأمر".
 وفي رسالة رسمية موجهة إلى وزارة الداخلية  الاتحادية  قال رئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى بشار الكيكي إن على بغداد اعادة  النظر بقرارها الأخير لتجنب تغيير ديموغرافي في سهل نينوى.
 وقال الكيكي إن ممثلي الاقليات بذلوا  جهودا لمنع تنفيذ الخطة، وقال إن العملية كانت ستفسح المجال لدخول المزيد  من الاسر العربية بما يسهم في تعريب المنطقة بالكامل.
 وحذر ثلاثة أعضاء في مجلس نينوى يمثلون  الشبك والايزيديين والمسيحيين من أن الإجراء الإداري سيؤثر سلبا على  الاستقرار في سهول نينوى وسيؤدي إلى تغيير ديموغرافي، كما وصفوا في الوقت  نفسه هذه العملية بأنها انتهاك للدستور العراقي.
 وقال مسؤولون لكوردستان 24 إن معظم العوائل التي صدر قرار بنقل نفوسها الى سهل نينوى تنحدر في الاصل من بلدتي الشرقاط والقيارة.
 كان تنظيم داعش قد افرغ تلك المناطق من سكانها الاصليين في اعقاب اجتياح مدينة الموصل وما حولها عام 2014 وارتكب فظائع عديدة.
 وانتزعت القوات العراقية وقوات البيشمركة السيطرة على مناطق سهل نينوى في اواخر العام الماضي في اطار معركة تحرير الموصل.
 وأقرت وزارة الهجرة بأن عدد العائدين الى ديارهم في سهل نينوى "قليل جدا" مقارنة بأعداد النازحين في المناطق الاخرى من محافظة نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2018)

*منظمة شلومو تقيم معرضا للصور الفوتوغرافية بمناسبة الذكرى الرابعة لاحتلال داعش بلدات شعبنا في سهل نينوى*





​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بمناسبة الذكرى الرابعة لاحتلال داعش  الارهابي بلدات شعبنا في سهل نينوى اقامت منظمة شلومو للتوثيق معرضا للصور  الفوتوغرافية مساء الاثنين السادس من آب الحالي وفي مقرها الجديد بعنكاوا  وبحضور عدد من رؤساء وممثلي احزاب شعبنا ومنظمات المجتمع المدني العاملة في  اقليم كوردستان.
 واحتوى المعرض الذي يستمر لمدة ثلاثة ايام  على لوحات جسدت محنة شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في سهل نينوى  والموصل والتي تمثلت بالتهجير القسري له كما جسدت الدمار الهائل الذي طال  البنى التحتية ومنازل المواطنين هناك.
 والقى رئيس منظمة شلومو للتوثيق فارس ججو  كلمة بالمناسبة بعدها قدم المسؤول الاعلامي لمنظمة شلومو طاهر سعيد متي  شرحا وافيا للصور المعروضة التي التقطها بكاميرته.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2018)

*مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يحضر الاحتفالية الخاصة بافتتاح المركز الصحي في برطلي بعد الاعمار*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 حضر وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي  الاحتفالية الخاصة بافتتاح المركز الصحي في برطلي بعد اعادة تأهيله والذي  قام تنظيم داعش الارهابي بتدميره واحراقه وذلك صباح يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 7  / 8 / 2018 . ضم الوفد السيد روني شمعون شعانا النائب الاول والسيد بشير  شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني.
 وتم الافتتاح بحضور السيد عصام بهنام  دعبول قائم مقام قضاء الحمدانية وعدد من الشخصيات الدينية ومديرة برنامج  الامم المتحدة الانمائي في العراق ( UNDP ) ومسؤولين حكوميين وجمع من  المنتسبين في وزارة الصحة والمنظمات الداعمة للاعمار  .


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أغسطس 2018)

*توافد الاساقفة الكلدان الى مقر البطريركية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 توافد مساء يوم الثلاثاء 7 اب 2018 جميع  الاساقفة الكلدان الى مقر البطريركية الكلدانية في المنصور – بغداد لحضور  السينودس السنوي العادي وتغيب الاساقفة المتقاعدون مار ابراهيم ابراهيم  ومار جاك اسحق ومار سرهد جمو.
 وعقد المجلس الدائم برئاسة غبطة ابينا  البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو ثم صلوا جميعا صلاة الرمش في  كابيلا مار سهدونا في الصرح البطريركي وتناولوا بعد ذلك العشاء.
 اليوم الاربعاء 8 اب، تبدأ رسميا جلسات السينودس. صلوا من اجل اباء السينودس.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أغسطس 2018)

*السيد باسم بلو يستأنف مهامه قائممقاما لقضاء تلكيف*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 أبناء النهرين/ مكتب الثقافة والإعلام

 استأنف السيد باسم بلو نائب رئيس حزب  أبناء النهرين يوم الأربعاء 8 آب 2018 عمله كقائممقام قضاء تلكيف، وذلك  بناءا على الأمر الإداري الصادر من محافظة نينوى/ مكتب السيد المحافظ بعد  حكم قضائي من محكمة القضاء الإداري مكتسب الدرجة القطعية.

 وقال السيد بلو بهذا الصدد أن "عملية  الاستلام والتسليم تمت اليوم مع السيد عادل مروكي" الذي كان قد شغل هذا  الموقع خلال الفترة الماضية".

 هذا وقد جاء في الأمر الإداري الصادر عن السيد محافظ نينوى، والمرقم 4303 بتاريخ 7 / 8 / 2018، الآتي:

 ((استنادا للصلاحيات المخولة لنا  ولمقتضيات المصلحة العامة وإشارة إلى قرار محكمة القضاء الإداري المرقم  1714 في 25 / 12 / 2017 بالدعوة المرقمة 2087/ ق / 2017 والمكتسب الدرجة  القطعية تقرر ما يلي:



إلغاء أمرنا الإداري السابق المرقم 1517 في 12 / 9 / 2017 والخاص بإقالة السيد (باسم يعقوب ججو) قائممقام قضاء تلكيف.
 


إعادة السيد (باسم يعقوب ججو) إلى وظيفته قائممقام قضاء تلكيف ومباشرة عمله ومهامه وله كافة الصلاحيات والامتيازات لهذا المنصب.
 


إعفاء السيد (عادل مروكي ججو) من منصبه كقائممقام لقضاء تلكيف وإلغاء الأمر الإداري المرقم 1518 في 12 / 9 / 2017)).
 

 وبذلك.. واستنادا إلى قرار محكمة القضاء  الإداري المرقم 1714 / 2017 في 25 / 12 / 2017 بالدعوة المرقمة 2087 / ق /  2017 والمكتسبة درجة البتات بقرار المحكمة الإدارية العليا بالرقم 478 /  قضاء إداري/ تمييز/ 2018 في 9 / 4 / 2018 المصدق من قبلها، فقد عاودَ السيد  باسم بلو عمله قائممقاما لقضاء تلكيف.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أغسطس 2018)

* البطريرك ساكو يفتتح السينودس الكلداني لعام 2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 افتتح غبطة البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى أعمال السينودس، يوم الاربعاء الثامن من شهر آب  2018، في المقر البطريركي بالمنصور في بغداد.
 في كلمة الافتتاحية، وجه غبطته الشكر لله  على رعايته لنا في ظروفنا الصعبة، كما  شكر آباء السينودس على حضورهم  ومشاركتهم في هذا اللقاء الاعتيادي السنوي،  وتمنى ان يشكّل هذا السينودس  منعطفاً هاماً في تاريخ كنيستنا. كما توقف عند أبرز التحديات التي تواجه  الكنيسة الكلدانية والمسيحيين، مُعرِباً عن قلقه بشأن تأخير تشكيل الحكومة  الجديدة وتصاعد وتيرة الاحتجاجات واستمرار آليات الفساد. 
 قدم غبطته عرضاً موجزاً عن  المواضيع  التي ستُناقَش في السينودس، كانتخاب أساقفة جدد للأبرشيات الشاغرة وفقاً  للشروط المطلوبة (خصوصا القيادية والثقافية والروحية إضافة الى الشفافية)   واعتماد شبه الاجماع عليهم، ودراسة أوضاع أبرشيات الداخل والمهجر  والتحديات الكبيرة التي تواجهها، دون إهمال الوضع المالي للبطريركية  والابرشيات واعتماد الدقة والشفافية.
 وختم  كلامه بالتحية الأخوية للأساقفة المتقاعدين الذين تغيَّبوا عن هذا اللقاء: مار إبراهيم إبراهيم، ومار جاك اسحق، ومار سرهد جمو.
 بعد ذلك بعث الأساقفة المشاركين في الجلسة  الأولى رسالة إلى البابا فرنسيس معربين عن الشراكة الدائمة مع الكرسي  الرسولي، ومعبّرين عن الامتنان الشديد لمواقفه المشجّعة للسلام والاستقرار  في العراق وسوريا والمنطقة، طالبين صلاته وبركته الرسولية من أجل سينودسهم  ومؤمنيهم والشعب العراق.
 ثم باشر الآباء بدراسة المواضيع المدرجة في جدول الاعمال.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2018)

*اباء السينودس الكلداني يواصلون اجتماعهم لليوم الثاني*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية/

  بعد زيارة فخامة رئيس الجمهورية العراقية  الدكتور فؤاد معصوم في قصر السلام ببغداد صباح الخميس 9 اب 2018، واصل  اباء السينودس الكلداني اجتماعهم لدراسة المواضيع المدرجة علي جدول الاعمال  لإيجاد معالجات ملائمة لها باهتمام وفي جو من المسؤولية والحرية في ابداء  الآراء.

















​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2018)

*شاهد .. ادارة الكنيسة تقرر اغلاق مخيم آشتي2 في أربيل وسط اعتراضات ساكنو المخيم المتبقين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم - الحرة/




[YOUTUBE]l6SexiTxSrs[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2018)

*المرصد الآشوري : الإدارة الذاتية الكوردية تغلق تعسفياً مدرسة السريان في مدينة المالكية السورية بعد عطاء دام اكثر من 90 عاماً*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/
 9 أب / اغسطس 2018

 علم مراقبو المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان  بقيام ما يسمى الإدارة الذاتية الكردية في محافظة الحسكة (شمال شرق سوريا)  بإغلاق مدرسة السريان الخاصة في مدينة المالكية (ديريك) (الواقعة في المثلث  الحدودي بين سوريا والعراق وتركيا)، يوم الخميس المصادف في 9 أب / اغسطس  2018 ، وذلك بعد حملة تضييق كبيرة انتهجتها الإدارة المذكورة بحق المدارس  المسيحية الخاصة في المحافظة منذ اكثر من ثلاث سنوات.
 وافاد مراقبو المرصد الآشوري في المدينة  بأن هيئة الإدعاء والتحقيق في ما يسمى الإدارة الذاتية الكردية وجهت  انذاراً إلى المدرسة المؤسسة في ثلاثينيات القرن الماضي، وخرجت اجيالا  كثيرة من ابناء المدينة دون التمييز بين دين او قومية، بتاريخ 7 أب / اغسطس  2018، وطالبت المدرسة بالإغلاق، وذلك لعدم التزام المدرسة بتدريس المنهاج  الغير معترف به والصادر عن هذه الإدارة، والتزامها باعتماد منهاج وزارة  التربية في الجمهورية العربية السورية.
 إننا في المرصد الآشوري لحقوق الإنسان  وبينما ندين هذه الممارسات التعسفية واللا قانونية التي طالت مدرسة السريان  في مدينة المالكية السورية، فإننا نحذر من كون هذه الانتهاكات الخطيرة  التي تمارسها ما تسمى الإدارة الذاتية الكردية (من تضييق على المدارس  المسيحية، اعتقال الشباب المسيحي وجره إلى الخدمة العسكرية ضمن مليشياتهم،  مصادرة املاك المهاجرين المسيحيين، فرض خوّات وضرائب على المواطنين، فرض  مناهج على مدارس المحافظة تحض على الكراهية والعنف، إغلاق مقرات الاحزاب  والمؤسسات في المحافظة، بالإضافة إلى عمليات التغيير الديموغرافي التي  تنتهجها هذه الادارة منذ ثلاثة سنوات وحتى اليوم) ستجر محافظة الحسكة إلى  المزيد من الانقسامات وصولاً لصدامات ونزاعات خطيرة، فضلاً عن كون هذه  الانتهاكات وغيرها من الانتهاكات السابقة بحق مكونات المنطقة من شأنها  زعزعة امن واستقرار كافة مكونات المنطقة، وبالتالي خسارة كبيرة للمحافظة  التي تعرف بتنوعها الإثني والديني والثقافي.
 كما نناشد المجتمع الدولي المتمثل بهيئة  الامم المتحدة و منظمة الأمم المتحدة للتربية والعلم والثقافة اليونسكو،  وكل المنظمات الدولية التي تعنى بقضايا حقوق الإنسان، بالإضافة إلى الدول  التي تدعم وتمول حزب الاتحاد الديمقراطي الكردي (pyd) وادارته الذاتية،  بالتدخل من اجل أيقاف هذه الممارسات والانتهاكات، ووضع حدّ لعبث ما تسمى  الادارة الذاتية الكردية بحقوق ومقدرات ما تبقى من المسيحيين وباقي سكان  المنطقة من الكرد والعرب.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2018)

*مع ذكرى التهجير تقل فرص بقاء المسيحيين في العراق*








دار السيد سلام بتي​ 
  عشتار تيفي كوم - بهنام شمني/


 بالرغم من مرور اكثر من سنة على عودة سارة  شمني الى بلدتها برطلة، الا ان هذه المرأة السبعينية لم تحظى الى الان  برؤية دارها. فقد حرص ذووها على عدم اطلاعها على الدار المهدمة خوفا من  اصابتها بمكروه سيما وقد انهكتها سنوات التهجير الذي فقدت خلاله زوجها ايضا  وهاجر عدد من ابنائها، اضف الى ذلك قائمة الامراض المزمنة وغير المزمنة  التي تلاحقها باستمرار مما جعلت من جسدها النحيل لا يقوى على مقاومة  الصدمات.  
 دار السيدة سارة شمني هو واحد من عشرات  الدور في برطلة التي تعرضت للتفجير من قبل داعش خلال فترة سيطرته على  البلدة المسيحية للفترة من ٦ آب ٢٠١٤ وحتى ساعة تحريرها في ٢٠ تشرين الاول  ٢٠١٦ .
 ليس بعيدا عن دار السيدة سارة يقع ايضا  دار السيد سلام بتي الذي سُوِي بالارض بسبب القصف الجوي لقوات التحالف، حيث  كان يتخذه عناصر التنظيم المتطرف مقرا لهم مما جعله هدفا للطيران الحربي  .
 يقول سلام ان ما يؤكد له ذلك الصور الجوية  التي كنا نطلع عليها وكانت تردنا من اصدقاء متابعين للاحداث تؤكد ان داري  كانت قائمة حتى يوم التحرير .
 يقف سلام فوق اكوام الكتل الخرسانية التي  تغطي المكان ويقلب بعضها عسى ان يعثر على ذكرى له تركها في الدار يوم خروجه  منه قبل اربع سنوات .
 يحبس سلام الدموع في عينيه ولكن ملامح  وجهه تفضحه ولا تستطيع ان تخفي مشاعر الحزن التي يعيشها. الدار التي لم  يسكنها الا بضعة اشهر حيث كان قد انهى بنائه حديثا.  
 سلام انفق كل ما يملك بل استدان واقترض من  بنك الاسكان حتى يحقق حلمه في بيت يضمه هو وعائلته ليعيش بأمان . الامان  الذي لم يكن سلام والمسيحيين في سهل نينوى يعلمون انه مفقود لهم ايضا في  بلد تنخره الطائفية فيخرج تنظيما متطرفا هو تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية ويستبيح  الموصل وسهل نينوى ويهدر دم المسيحيين ويستولي على املاكهم واموالهم ويدمر  مدنهم وقراهم ،  ويقتل فيهم النفس الاخير الذي كان يراهن على البقاء في  ارض الاجداد.    
  ينقسم ما تبقى من عائلة سارة شمني ما بين  برطلة وعنكاوا المكان الذي التجأت اليه قبل اربع سنوات. بينما لا زالت  تعيش عائلة سلام بتي في مجمع نشتمان في اربيل، المجمع الذي ضم المئات من  العوائل المسيحية المهجرة من سهل نينوى والموصل ولا زال يضم الكثير من  امثال عائلة سلام التي لم تستطيع العودة .
 منذ سنة تقريبا اطلقت لجان الاعمار  الكنسية حملة الاعمار في برطلة بدعم من المنظمات الكنسية الدولية ولكن لم  تشمل حملة الاعمار هذه داري السيدة سارة والسيد سلام ، كونهما يدخلان ضمن  المجموعة (A) وهي المقصود بها الدور المهدمة كليا والتي تم تأجيل اعمارها  الى حين.
 وبحسب ما اعلنته لجان التوثيق والاعمار في  سهل في مؤتمرها الصحفي الذي عقد في آذار 2017 بلغت عدد الدور المهدمة كليا  في برطلة (94) دارا والمحروقة التي تدخل ضمن نفس الفئة A (347) دار.
 تنتظر عائلة سارة وسلام اليوم الذي فيه  تلتفت اليهم الجهات الحكومية او المنظمات الانسانية ولجان الاعمار الكنسية  وتشمل دورهم بالاعمار او تقوم بتعويضهم ليتمكنوا من اعادة اعمار دورهم  ويعودون يسكنون في دورهم بدلا من التنقل بين الاقارب او السكن في مجمعات  التهجير.  
 وفق المعطيات الحالية يرى السيد سلام أن  لا أمل في وضع داره ضمن خطة الاعمار وبدأ اليأس يطرق حياته وهو يفكر الان  في الهجرة الى خارج البلاد بدلا من البقاء مهجرا في وطنه.
 وكانت موجة هجرة المسيحيين قد تصاعدت بعد  احتلال داعش لمناطقهم في سهل نينوى التي تمر ذكراها الرابعة في هذه الايام،  واستمرت كذلك طيلة فترة التهجير التي بلغت ما يقارب من الثلاث سنوات  ثم  قلت نسبتها مع تحرير هذه المناطق والبدء بعمليات الاعمار.
  يذكر ان تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية (داعش) كان قد بسط سيطرته على سهل نينوى وبلداته فيها ومنهم برطلة في 6 آب 2014
 وبرطلة (برطلي) بلدة سريانية مسيحية ، 20 كم الى الجنوب الشرقي من مدينة الموصل.






دار السيدة سارة شمني


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أغسطس 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو ينقل لرئيس الجمهورية فؤاد معصوم توجه المسيحيين ويبدي موقفه من التظاهرات*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - شفق نيوز/
 استقبل رئيس الجمهورية فؤاد معصوم في قصر  السلام ببغداد اليوم الخميس بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم الكاردينال  مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو ووفداً من مجمع الأساقفة في العراق والعالم ضم  أكثر من عشرين مطراناً.
 وفي مستهل اللقاء رحب رئيس الجمهورية  بالوفد الزائر وجدد تهنئته للبطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو بمناسبة  ترقيته إلى مرتبة الكاردينال في الكنيسة الكاثوليكيّة من قبل البابا  فرنسيس، حيث أكد معصوم أن تكريم البابا للكاردينال ساكو هو تكريم لكل  مسيحيي العراق ومن خلالهم إلى الشعب العراقي الذي يشكل المسيحيون جزءاً  عضوياً أصيلاً بين مكوناته.
 واوضح رئيس الجمهورية ان المسؤولية  الوطنية تقتضي العمل حثيثاً من أجل توفير كل الظروف المناسبة لعودة  المسيحيين وباقي أبناء الديانات الأخرى المهجرين والمهاجرين إلى بلدهم  وإسهامهم في بناء العراق الديمقراطي الاتحادي الحر والمتقدم.
 وأشار بهذا الصدد إلى ما يأمله من دورٍ حيوي لرجال الدين المسيحيين في التأكيد على أهمية العودة إلى البلد الأم.
 من جانبه قال بطريرك الكلدان في العراق  والعالم الكاردينال مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو ان المسيحيين العراقيين  يهمهم استقرار البلد وأمنه وتقدمه وأنهم ينظرون إلى تجاوز المشكلات التي  تواجههم من خلال تجاوز كل العراقيين بتنوعهم للمشكلات التي تعترض مسيرة  بناء الدولة.
 وعبّر الكاردينال ساكو عن تمنياته بسرعة  تشكيل الحكومة وتأمينها لمتطلبات البناء في المجالات الاقتصادية والأمنية  والخدمية، والقضاء على الفساد بمختلف أشكاله، وبما يهيئ الفرص والظروف  المناسبة للبناء الحقيقي للدولة والبلد وبما يستحقه العراقيون.
 كما أشار إلى أهمية الاستجابة إلى صوت  التظاهرات الوطنية والإصغاء إلى مطالب المواطنين، والتي هي حقوق إنسانية  ووطنية أكثر مما هي مطالب.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2018)

*البيان الختامي لسينودس الأساقفة الكلدان 2018*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/


 بدعوة من صاحب الغبطة البطريرك الكاردينال  مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى، عُقد سينودس الكنيسة الكلدانية  السنوي الاعتيادي 7- 13 آب 2018 في المقر البطريركي بالمنصور في بغداد –  العراق. وقد حضر الآباء الأساقفة من ابرشيات العراق وايران وسوريا ولبنان  وامريكا وكندا وأستراليا واوروبا، حاملين معهم هموم مؤمنيهم وتطلّعاتهم،  خصوصاً في الظروف الحالية للعراق والمنطقة وتحديات بلدان الانتشار، وقد  شكروا الله على ما تحقق من عودة عدد لابأس به من المهجرين الى بلدات سهل  نينوى والتحسن النسبي للوضع الأمني في العراق، وعلى الإنجازات الراعوية  التي تحققت في أبرشياتهم.
 وفي ختام السينودس، أصدروا البيان الآتي:
 أولاً: في الشَّأن الكنسي
 استعرض الآباء أوضاع أبرشيّاتهم داخل  العراق وخارجه، وتوقّفوا عند الابرشيات الشاغرة واختاروا أساقفة لها. ثم  تدارسوا حاجات الابرشيات، وأهمها، الحاجة الى عدد أكبر من كهنة ورهبان  وراهبات مُهيأين جيداً للعمل في هذه البلدان بما يحافظ على الهوية المشرقية  وثقافة كل بلد وتقاليده. وركّزوا بشكل خاص على معاناة أبنائهم وسائر  المواطنين في العراق، ولا سيما تلك التي نجمت عن احتلال تنظيم الدولة  الإسلامية (داعش) لمدينة الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى وتهجير المسيحيين من  ديارهم وتردّي الوضع السياسي والاقتصادي والإجتماعي.
 من جهة أخرى، أثنى آباء السينودس على ما  قامت بها الكنائس، ولا تزال، من تقديم المساعدات الإجتماعيّة والإنسانيّة،  وترميم البيوت ليتمكن بقية المهجّرين من العودة الى ديارهم، وتثبيتهم في  أرضهم بالرغم من كلّ التحديات. وتعهد الآباء بالتزامهم في الوقوف إلى جانب  أبناء شعبهم والسعي إلى تقديم المساعدات الممكنة لهم.
 يتوجّه الآباء الاساقفة إلى أبنائهم أينما  وجدوا بالدعوة إلى عيش إيمانهم ورجائهم بثبات وصبر، والتمسّك بتراث  كنيستهم وآبائهم وأجدادهم ولغتهم. وبهذه المناسبة يتقدمون بالشكر الجزيل  إلى كلّ المؤسّسات الكنسيّة والمنظمات المدنيّة العالمية التي ساندتهم خلال  محنتهم الطويلة.
 أيها الأبناء والإخوة والأخوات: “نَحْنُ  أَيْضًا إِذْ لَنَا سَحَابَةٌ مِنَ الشُّهُودِ مِقْدَارُ هذِهِ مُحِيطَةٌ  بِنَا، لِنَطْرَحْ كُلَّ ثِقْل، وَالْخَطِيَّةَ الْمُحِيطَةَ بِنَا  بِسُهُولَةٍ، وَلْنُحَاضِرْ بِالصَّبْرِ فِي الْجِهَادِ الْمَوْضُوعِ  أَمَامَنَا، نَاظِرِينَ إِلَى رَئِيسِ الإِيمَانِ وَمُكَمِّلِهِ يَسُوعَ”  (عبرانيين 12: 1-2)
 ثانيا : في الشأن العام
 إن المسيحيين العراقيين لا يزالون  يتطلّعون إلى دولة وطنية مدنية قوية تؤمِّن لهم ولمواطنيهم المساواة والعيش  الكريم، وتحافظ عليهم في جوٍّ من الحريّة والديمقراطيّة واحترام  التعدّدية. ولهذا، يدعم آباء السينودس بقوة ما جاء في الرسالة التي وجّهها  غبطة البطريرك الكردينال ساكو الى السياسيين العراقيين بتاريخ 30 تموز  2018، ويساندون مساعي ذوي الإرادة الصالحة في بناء الوحدة الوطنية، والتصدي  للفساد المستشري بكل جهدٍ وتكاتف وحزم، والسهر على حُسن سير المؤسسات  الدستورية، والعمل الدؤوب من أجل النهوض بالعراق، كياناً ومؤسسات،  واقتصاداً، وتأمين فرص عمل للأجيال الطالعة بعيدًا عن المحاصصة والطائفية،  كما يطالبون المسؤولين بمساعدة النازحين على ترميم بيوتهم وإصلاح البنى  التحتية في بلداتهم والحفاظ على ممتلكاتهم وعدم التساهل في عمليات التغيير  الديموغرافي، ويناشدون في الوقت ذاته المجتمع الدولي على مساعدتهم في  العودة الكريمة والآمنة.
 يتمنى آباء السينودس أن تتوقف الحروب في  سوريا وبلدان الشرق الأوسط وان يسعى الجميع لترسيخ السلام العادل والدائم  في المنطقة. يناشدون كذلك الولايات المتحدة الامريكية والجمهورية الإسلامية  الإيرانية باعتماد الحوار والطرق الدبلوماسية لحل المشاكل العالقة وليس  بفرض إجراءات عقابية تخلق وضعا مأساويا للناس الأبرياء، لاسيما وقد اختبر  العراقيون الحصار خلال ثلاثة عشر عاماً وذاقوا فيه الامرّين. ان الحروب  والعقوبات لا تأتي ألا بالنتائج السلبية.
 وفي الختام يتقدّم آباء السينودس من  إخوانهم المسلمين بمناسبة قرب حلول عيد الأضحى المبارك، بأحرّ التهاني  وبأصدق التمنيات في العيش المشترك بسلام واستقرار ومحبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أغسطس 2018)

*مهرجان استذكار ليوم التهجير القسري للمسيحيين من سهل نينوى في برطلي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بهنام شمني/
 اقام منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون  السريانية بالتعاون مع كنيسة برطلي السريانية مهرجانا استذكاريا ليوم تهجير  المسيحيين من سهل نينوى في ظ¦ / ظ¨ / ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¤ . حضر المهرجان الذي اقيم على  حدائق نادي السريان الاجتماعي مساء الجمعة ظ،ظ  / ظ¨ / ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ المطران متي متوكا  وعدد من الاباء الكهنة رعاة كنائس برطلة وداود بابا عضو مجلس محافظة نينوى  والقاضي كرم كوركيس وعدد من اعضاء المجالس المحلية والوجاهية والكنسية  ومدراء الدوائر الخدمية والامنية وممثلي الفعاليات والانشطة العاملة في  برطلة وسهل نينوى .
 استهل المهرجان بانشودة (أعيد للتجلّي كان) لكورال كنيسة برطلي وهي من كلمات الشاعر أمير بولص والحان متي مجيد.  
 ثم كلمة مدير منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون  السريانية الذي دعا فيها الكنيسة والمؤسسات المدنية العاملة على الساحة  والنخب في ظل غياب الدور الحكومي الى تكثيف الجهود من اجل خلق اجواء مناسبة  للعيش للحفاظ على ما تبقى من ابناء شعبنا وفي نفس الوقت لاثبات الحضور  الفعال داخل المجتمع.  
 وذكر ايضا (نحن سعداء رغم ألم الذكرى  لاننا نستذكرها ونحن قد عدنا الى ديارنا وارضنا بعد ان غبنا عنها اربع  سنوات.(  واضاف (ان البداية كانت جيدة باعمار الدور والكنائس ومنشآتها)  مطالبا لجان الاعمار الالتفات الى الدور المهدمة والمحترقة لضمان عودة  اهلها.
 بعدها القى عدد من الشعراء قصائد بالسريانية انصبت مواضيعها في روح المناسبة وبينت حجم المأساة التي عاشها شعبنا من جراء الجريمة.  
 عرض بعد ذلك فلم وثائقي حمل عنوان (برطلي  ثلاثية الابعاد) من انتاج منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون السريانية ، تناول  الفلم مراحل ثلاث من حياة ابناء برطلي بدءا من احتلال داعش للبلدة المسيحية  وتهجير سكانها واخيرا مرحلة العودة والاعمار وتضمن مقاطع نادرة من هذه  الفترة. فكان المهرجان بمستوى الذكرى ووثق للجريمة بالكلمة والصورة.
 وحظي المهرجان بتغطية اعلامية من قنوات شعبنا التلفزيونية والمواقع الالكترونية مثل قناة عشتار وقناة سورويو تي في وقناة ANB سات.
 اما الشعراء المشاركون في المهرجان فهم:
 الاب الخوري قرياقوس حنا طراجي
 السيد منير زكريا دلكتا . قرأ قصيدته بالنيابة المهندس سليمان شابا دوشا
 الشاعرة جيلين أياد كجو. قرأت قصيدتها بالنيابة ميلانو جمال ال جليلة
 الشاعر أثير نوح ال مجي
 السيد بسام قرياقوس ال سبتي كلو. قرأ قصيدته بالنيابة داني عماد ال نيسان
 الشاعر ابراهيم شابا للو
 الشاعر أمير بولص عكو
 *الفلم (برطلي ثلاثية الابعاد)
 كتابة وتعليق / بهنام شمني
 التسجيل الصوتي / بسمان شمني
 مونتاج / روني السبتي


































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أغسطس 2018)

*مخيم عماوس الخامس عشر (الإيمان، الرجاء، المحبة)*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بنعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح، وبرعاية سيادة  المطران مار يوسف توما رئيس اساقفة الكركوك والسليمانية، أقامت جماعة عماوس  / خدمة شبيبة كركوك مخيمها الصيفي للشبيبة الخامس عشر وللأعمار ( 18- 40)  سنة للفترة من 31/7 – 4/8/2018 في السليمانية تحت شعار (الايمان، الرجاء،  المحبة).
 شارك في المخيم 75 شاب وشابة من كركوك  والسليمانية وبغداد، وبحضور الأب مارتن بني. تعددت فقرات المخيم حيث ألقيت  المحاضرات عن موضوع المخيم على مدار أيام المخيم من قبل الآنبأ سامر سوريش  (رئيس الرهبنة الهرمزدية الكلدانية)، وأنقسم الشبيبة على مجاميع مناقشة تم  خلالها تبادل الخبرات فيما بينهم، وكان يجمعهم روح التعاون والفريق الواحد.  هذا ما عزز في داخل الشبيبة، عيش معاني الوحدة والمحبة كأعضاء في جسد  المسيح الواحد، والذي جسد صورة الكنيسة الواحدة الشاملة لأبناء أبرشياتنا  الكلدانية في العراق. كما وتنوعت الفقرات خلال المخيم من ألعاب ترفيهية  هادفة ومجاميع عمل قامت الشبيبة خلالها من عمل أستبيان يبين كيف يعيش الشاب  المسيحي اليوم في العراق قيم الإيمان والرجاء والمحبة، وحاول الشبيبة  بمساعدة الأباء الكهنة المشاركين مع الأب قيس ممتاز المرشد الروحي للجماعة  والأخوات الراهبات من رهبنة بنات مريم الكلدانية (الأخت لوسيا عضوة في  الجماعة، الأخت كلارا) في أرشاد الشبيبة لمواجهة أزمة الأيمان والرجاء  والمحبة في ظل الظروف الراهنة وكيفية عيش رسالة المسيح. كانت أستفادة  الشبيبة كبيرة جداً من الفقرات الروحية المقدمة في المخيم ( صلاة مسبحة  الوردية، رتبة توبة، رتبة السجود أمام القربان المقدس والقداديس اليومية،  صلوات الصباح والمساء). وتم خلال المخيم توزيع كتاب " دور الشبيبة في  الكنيسة " على المشاركين والتي كانت هدية من قبل سيادة المطران مار باسل  يلدو رئيس لجنة الشبيبة الكاثوليكية في العراق.
 أختتم المخيم بقداس إلهي ترأسه سيادة  المطران يوسف توما، وبمشاركة آباء الكهنة المشاركين، حيث أكد سيادة المطران  في عظته على دور الشبيبة في الكنيسة ورسالتهم كمصدر للطاقة، لعيش مسيحيتهم  بكافة ابعادها بكل قوة وثبات. خبرة وأيام رائعة عاشوها الشبيبة أملين بكل  ثقة ورجاء، ان يعكسوا ما أختبروه خلال المخيم في كنائسهم ومجتمعاتهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أغسطس 2018)

*في الموصل- تكريم لشخصيات مسيحية منها الاب ثابت حبيب في مهرجان الشباب*






​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 ضمن مشروع مد الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى  وتحت شعار ” تنوعنا يعزز وجودنا” اقامت منظمة UPP  الايطالية مع شباب نينوى  مهرجان الشباب العالمي في مدينة الموصل مساء يوم الاحد 12 اب.
 تضمن المهرجان القاء كلمات من شخصيات تمثل  المكونات في نينوى ومنها ترجل الاب ثابت حبيب كلمة بخصوص التنوع والوجود  المجتمعي الصحيح الذي يقوم على احترام التنوع والاختلاف لان كل انسان هو  شخص وهذا ما تؤمن به المسيحية، عبر عن فرحته بعودة لوحة التنوع النينوي  الجميلة والتي اسقطت رهانات ومحاولات الارهابيين وغيرهم ممن ارادوا ان حدف  الوان نينوى لتبقى شاحبة، ختم كلمته بنشيد  الملائكة يوم ميلاد المسيح:  المجد لله في العلى وعلى الارض السلام والمسرة لمن لديه الارادة الطيبة.
 الارادة الطيبة موجودة عند الجميع فيجب ان  تنطلق منها الجسور وعليها تبنى من اجل عودة اللحمة الوطنية. كذلك تم تكريم  30 شخصية من الناشطين في مختلف المجالات ومن مختلف المكونات ومنهم الاب  ثابت حبيب لمواقفه مع المهجرين والعودة والاعمار والانفتاح.






الاب ثابت حبيب


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أغسطس 2018)

*سالت على أرضها دماء الأبرياء وشهدت على كابوس  داعش وها هي اليوم تعلو فيها أصوات الترانيم من جديد بينما سار أبناؤها في  زياح ممجدين الله*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/
 تلك الشوارع التي سالت على أرضها دماء  الأبرياء وشهدت على كابوس داعش من خطف وقتل واغتصاب علت فيها أصوات  الترانيم المسيحية من جديد بينما سار أبناؤها في زياح ممجدين الله.
 مسيحيو كرمليس في العراق يعودون إلى ديارهم بعد سنوات على كابوس داعش
  مئات المسيحيين العراقيين ساروا مطلع شهر  آب/أغسطس في شوارع كرمليس في سهل نينوى مرددين الصلوات والترانيم في. ذكرى  الأحداث التي وقعت في الليل السادس آب من عام ٢٠١٤ وأجبرت عشرات الآلاف من  المسيحيين على مغادرة أرضهم إثر دخول إرهابيي داعش المنطقة.
  وذكرت فيدس انّه وقبيل الزياح شارك  المؤمنون بتأمل لحظات الألم والمعاناة التي رافقت وتتبعت ذلك النزوح  الجماعي الدرامي في ضوء سر الصليب. هذا وتم قراءة نص الإنجيل الذي وعد فيه  يسوع بأن يصلي إلى الآب ليطلب منه إرسال الروح القدس “المعزي” لتلاميذه.  خلال الزياح حمل المؤمنون الشموع وعلى طول الطريق مرددين المزمور 150  احتفالا بالبداية الجديدة التي يعيشونها من خلال العودة إلى قريتهم وبيوتهم  بعد سنوات الهيمنة الإرهابية.
  تمثل كرمليس مع القرى والمدن الأخرى في  سهل نينوى المعالم التاريخية للمجتمعات المسيحية الأصلية في بلاد ما بين  النهرين القديمة. ومن هذا المنطلق بالتحديد ، بدأ مشروع “المنطقة المستقلة”  المخصصة للمسيحيين ، من أجل تحقيق حلم الأجداد “البيت الوطني” المخصص  للجماعات الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية على الأقل جزئياً.
  في ليلة السادس من آب / أغسطس ٢٠١٤ فر  عشرات الآلاف من المسيحيين على عجل من قرقوش وكرمليس وتلسقف وبرطلة وغيرها  من المناطق بسبب هجوم داعش بحثاً عن ملاذ في كردستان العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أغسطس 2018)

*القبض على 3 متهمين بحوزتهم إنجيل أثري عمره 900 سنة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بغداد بوست/
 أعلن الناطق باسم الداخلية اللواء سعد معن، القبض على ثلاثة متهمين بحوزتهم انجيل أثري.
 وقال معن، في بيان له، إن مكتب مكافحة إجرام سرقة السيارات التابع لمديرية  مكافحة إجرام شرطة نينوى وبناءً على معلومات دقيقة ومن خلال المتابعة  الميدانية المستمرة وأخذ الموافقات القضائية القت القبض على ثلاثة متهمين  بحوزتهم إنجيل أثري عمره٩٠٠ سنة يعود لكنيسة "مار توما للسريان الكاثوليك  التابعة للأبرشيا والتي تقع في منطقة سوق الشعارين في الموصل القديمة"،  كانوا يعتزمون بيعه.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أغسطس 2018)

*ماكغورك يجتمع مع رئيس أساقفة أبرشية أربيل الكلدانية المطران بشار متي وردة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 عقد مبعوث الرئيس الأمريكي إلى التحالف  الدولي ضد داعش، بريت ماكغورك والسفير الأمريكي في العراق، دوغلاس سيليمان،  اجتماعاً مع رئيس أساقفة أبرشية أربيل الكلدانية بإقليم كوردستان، المطران  بشار متي وردة.
 وقال ماكغورك في تغريدة على موقع المدونات  القصيرة "تويتر": "اجتماع مثمر مع المطران بشار وردة وسفير الولايات  المتحدة في العراق دوغلاس سيليمان اليوم في أربيل".
 وأوضح المسؤول الأمريكي: "ناقشنا دعم  الولايات المتحدة العاجل للعراقيين المسيحيين والإيزيديين وغيرهم من  الأقليات الدينية ليتغلبوا على إرهاب داعش".
 ونشرت صحيفة "واشنطن بوست"، بنهاية شهر  تموز المنصرم تقريراً عن مساعٍ أمريكية، للبدء بأول مشاريع ممولة تمويلاً  مباشراً لإعادة الاعمار في المناطق المسيحية والكورد الإيزيديين التي خربها  تنظيم داعش.
 ونقلت الصحيفة عن مارك غرين، مدير الوكالة  الاميركية للتنمية الدولية، قوله: إن "الخطط قد انجزت لعشرة مشاريع  متواضعة لإعادة الاعمار في المناطق المسيحية في سهل نينوى والقرى الإزيدية  المحيطة بسنجار".
 وأشارت الصحيفة إلى أن "هذه المشاريع التي  طال تأجيلها سوف تركز على اعمال البنى التحتية الصغيرة لإعادة خدمات  المياه والتيار الكهربائي الى البلدات التي تسكنها اقليات دينية استهدفتها  داعش، التي خسرت معظم ما كان تحت سيطرتها من أراض في العراق وسوريا".


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أغسطس 2018)

*وفد الدراسة السريانية يشارك في احتفالية اليوم العراقي في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 برعاية غبطة البطريرك الكاردينال مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو بطريرك بابل على الكلدان، اقامت كنيسة انتقال مريم العذراء  احتفالية اليوم العراقي ضمن مهرجانها السنوي الثامن وبالتعاون مع فريق مرآة  العدل والسلام التابع للكنيسة، وذلك يوم الخميس 16 اب 2015، في العاصمة  بغداد.
 الاحتفالية ضمت عرض مسرحية وانشاد  التراتيل واقامة الفعاليات العراقية المتنوعة وشارك في حضور الاحتفالية  الاباء الكهنة الافاضل وعدد من المؤمنين من ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري اضافة الى مشاركة وفد من المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية تراسه  السيدة فلورنس بهنام عبد الاحد مدير قسم الاشراف والتدريب كممثلة عن السيد  عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية وضم ايضا السيد عماد داود  نعيم مسؤول شعبة الاشراف والتدريب والسيد سعيد موسى من كوادر المديرية  العامة.
 يذكر ان المهرجان افتتح يوم الخميس  الموافق 9 اب 2018 واستمر الى يوم الخميس 16 اب 2018 ، وشمل منهاجه على  مدار ثمانية ايام عدة فعاليات منها الاحتفاءً بعيد انتقال العذراء مريم  وافتتاح المعرض السنوي واقامة المسابقات والالعاب واحتفالية للاطفال  والالعاب المائية وفعالية للمسنين ومسابقات تخص الشبيبة والجوقات وكونسرت  للتراتيل بالاضافة الى احتفالية اليوم العراقي.






























​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2018)

*فريق أممي يبدأ جمع الأدلة لتوثيق جرائم داعش في العراق*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أخبار الآن/

 بدأ فريق تحقيق تابع للأمم المتحدة العمل  في العراق هذا الأسبوع، بعد ما يقرب من عام من تشكيل مجلس الأمن الدولي له،  في جمع وحفظ الأدلة المتعلقة بارتكاب تنظيم داعش انتهاكات قد تصل إلى حد  جرائم الحرب والجرائم ضد الإنسانية والإبادة الجماعية.
 وأبلغ الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة أنطونيو  غوتيريش، مجلس الأمن في خطاب أن فريق الأمم المتحدة بقيادة المحامي  البريطاني كريم أسد أحمد خان بدأ العمل في العشرين من أغسطس.
 وأقر مجلس الأمن الدولي بالإجماع في  سبتمبر الماضي خلال اجتماع لقادة العالم قرارا طرحته بريطانيا بعد عام من  المحادثات مع العراق، وطلب مجلس الأمن وقتها من الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة  أنطونيو غوتيريش تشكيل فريق من أجل دعم الجهود المحلية لمحاسبة المتشددين.
 وحذر خبراء من الأمم المتحدة في يونيو  2016 من أن تنظيم داعش يرتكب إبادة جماعية بحق اليزيديين في سوريا والعراق  بهدف القضاء على تلك الأقلية من خلال القتل والاستعباد الجنسي وجرائم أخرى.
 وأعلن غوتيريش في مايو أنه عين خان بعد  إقرار مجلس الأمن اختصاصات وحدود عمل الفريق في فبراير. وقال في الخطاب  الذي نشر الخميس إن خان زار العراق هذا الشهر.
 ووفقا للقرار الصادر عن الأمم المتحدة في  2017 يكون استخدام الأدلة التي يجمعها الفريق في ساحات أخرى، مثل المحاكم  الدولية، أمرا يحدد بالاتفاق مع الحكومة العراقية في كل قضية على حده.
 وأضاف القرار أن الأدلة تجمع بالأساس لتستخدمها السلطات العراقية ثم المحاكم المختصة على المستوى الوطني.
 وقامت محامية حقوق الإنسان على المستوى  الدولي أمل كلوني ومعها نادية مراد، وهي يزيدية شابة تعرضت للاستعباد  والاغتصاب على يد مسلحين من داعش في الموصل، بجهود لفترة طويلة لإقناع  العراق بالسماح لمحققي الأمم المتحدة بالمساعدة في الأمر.
 ومني مسلحو داعش، الذي كان يحتل مساحات  شاسعة من العراق وسوريا حتى العام الماضي، بهزائم متتالية في الدولتين أمام  حملات دعمتها تحالفات دولية، مما أجبرهم على الفرار إلى مناطق وجيوب  صحراوية، لكن مهمة فريق التحقيق التابع للأمم المتحدة لاتشمل سوريا.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2018)

*راهبات مرسلات المحبة للأم تريزا يزُرْنَ البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 إستقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال  لويس روفائيل ساكو صباح الخميس 23 آب 2018 في مقر البطريركية ببغداد راهبات  مرسلات المحبة للأم تريزا مهنئات غبطته على القبعة الكردينالية ومتمنيات  له الموفقية في مهامه الإضافية.
 واستفسر غبطته منهنَّ عن الأيتام الذين  يعتنينَ بهم وعددهم 25 طفلاً (24 مسلماً وواحد مسيحياً)، إضافة الى سبل  مساعدتهن للقيام بواجبهن الإنساني، وفكرة فتح بيت آخر في شمال العراق الذي  يبدو أنه مقترح مطروح.
 كما وجهنَ الدعوة لغبطته لحضور قداس عيد  القديسة الأم تريزا، أم الفقراء والمهمشين والمشردين، والذي سيُحتفل به في  السادسة من عصر يوم الأربعاء 5 أيلول 2018 في كاتدرائية القديس يوسف  والقديسة تريزا للاتين (السنتر). رافقت الراهبات في زيارتهن المتطوعة  شوغيك.
 حضر الاجتماع سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي والدكتورة إخلاص مقدسي، أمينة سر البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أغسطس 2018)

*النشاط الصيفي لطلاب التعليم المسيحي لإيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية المرحلة الاعدادية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 تحت شعار "أعطني قلباً مصغياً" وبرعاية  سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة السامي الوقار، أقامت لجنة التعليم  المسيحي لإيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية، نشاطاً صيفياً أيضاً لطلاب التعليم  المسيحي للمرحلة الإعدادية، للفترة ٧-١٣/ آب وفي كنيسة أم المعونة الدائمة  من الخامسة عصرا وحتى الساعة الثامنة والنصف مساءاً، وتضمن النشاط برنامجاً  يومياً ضمَ فقرات متنوعة: صلاة، موضوع روحي، عمل مجاميع، أعمال يدوية  وألعاب. كُلِلَ النشاط بإقامة رتبة توبة ورتبة الإعترافات والاحتفال بسر  الافخارستيا في كنيسة الشهداء في شقلاوا حيث احتفل الأب سمير صليوا بالقداس  الإلهي، كما قمنا بزيارة مزار الربان بويا...
 خبرة رائعة تلمسها كل من الكادر والطلاب مع رحلة إصغاء من خلال المواضيع الروحية وكل ما تضمنه هذا النشاط...
 بارك ربنا بجهود الجميع...


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أغسطس 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يتلقى التهنئة من (لقاء مسيحيي الشرق) بمناسبة ترقيته الى الرتبة الكردينالية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أغسطس 2018)

*شبيبة كنيسة برطلي تقيم مهرجانها الشبابي الاول*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بهنام شمني/
 شهدت برطلي هذا الاسبوع اقامة المهرجان  الشبابي الاول لشبيبة كنيسة برطلي. حيث افتتح الاثنين الفائت 20 آب الجاري  وبرعاية المطران موسى الشماني مطران ابرشية دير مار متى، فعاليات المهرجان  الاول لشبيبة كنيسة برطلي الذي استمر ليومين.
 وتضمن المهرجان الذي اقيم تحت شعار (مع يسوع ... شباب دائم)،  فقرات مختلفة شارك فيها اكثر من ظ¤ظ ظ  شاب وشابة .
 وحضر المهرجان الذي اقيم على حدائق النادي  السرياني الاجتماعي في برطلي  المطران صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي  لكنيسة السريان الارثوذكس والمطران متي متوكا المطران المتقاعد في كنيسة  السريان الكاثوليك وعدد من الاباء الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات وعضو مجلس  النواب العراقي السابق القاضي رائد اسحق ورؤساء وممثلي المجالس المحلية  والفعاليات المختلفة في برطلي .
 هذا وتضمنت ايام المهرجان القاء محاضرات  تثقيفية وتوجيهية للشباب، كانت محاضرة اليوم الاول بعنوان (ما هو هدف  الشبيبة الاعظم) للسيدة ماغي اصلانيان بينما حملت محاضرة اليوم الثاني  عنوان (القيادة) للدكتور عماد يعقوب دلكتا. كما تضمنت ايام المهرجان التي  شهدت ايضا الاعلان عن تأسيس الشبيبة والتي هي احد انشطة كنيسة السريان  الارثوذكس في برطلي، معارض فنية وتراثية وللكتاب، وبرامج ترفيهية وفقرات  غنائية.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أغسطس 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يستقبل وفداً من جمعية منتدى المرأة للسريان الكاثوليك - قره قوش (بغديدا)*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 صباح يوم الجمعة 24 آب 2018، استقبل غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، الأب روني موميكا، كاهن رعية مار أفرام (السمنير) في قره قوش، مع  وفدٍ من منتدى المرأة السريانية القادمين من بلدة قره قوش (بغديدا) – سهل  نينوى، العراق، وذلك في المقرّ البطريركي بدير سيّدة النجاة – الشرفة،  درعون - حريصا، لبنان.
     رحّب غبطة أبينا البطريرك بالأب روني  وبالوفد المرافق له من العراق، للقيام بزيارة للأماكن الدينية والثقافية  والسياحية في لبنان. ويتألف الوفد من 43 امرأة، وطفل واحد، وهم باللباس  الفلوكلوري العراقي.
     وتحدث غبطتُه عن نشاطات الأب روني بكل  اعتزاز وفخر، وعن الأعمال التي يقوم بها مع إخوته الكهنة، بنشاط وغيرة  كهنوتية وخدمة صالحة، وبالطاعة للرب والرئيس الكنسي، لا سيما في الظروف  التي مرت على العراق وخاصةً على بلدة قره قوش (بغديده) في سهل نينوى.
     ونوه غبطته إلى أن المرأة هي الأخت  والزوجة والأم والأساس لبناء العائلة، وإذا كان لدينا عائلة حقيقية مسيحية  فلا يجب علينا أن نخاف رغم الصعوبات والإضطهادات والتشرّد الذي يحصل في  أيامنا هذه.
     وهنّأ غبطته السيدات على قوة  إيمانهنَّ وصلاتهنَّ ومحبتهنَّ للكنيسة، مثمّناً عودة أبناء قره قوش  وبناتها إلى أرضهم، سائلاً الله أن يباركهنَّ وعائلاتهنَّ.
     شكر الأب روني غبطةَ أبينا البطريرك  على هذا الإستقبال وعلى البركة الأبوية التي احتضنهم بها هنا في دير  الشرفة، ولفت النظر، إلى أن هذا العدد المرافق له اليوم هو عيّنة صغيرة من  العدد الكبير للنساء الملتزمات في المنتدى والذي يفوق 1000 امرأة، مشيراً  إلى أنّ هدف نشاطهنَّ هو بناء المرأة لأنها هي أساس البيت والعائلة  والمجتمع.
     وقدم الأب روني إلى غبطتهِ أيقونة للعذراء، كهدية تذكارية وهي شعار المنتدى.
     في ختام اللقاء، بارك غبطته الحاضرين، متمنّياً أن تكون هذه الزيارة مصدر فرح وراحة.
     وقد حضر هذا اللقاء الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والشّماس كريم كلش.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أغسطس 2018)

*وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يحضر افتتاح المعرض التشكيلي لعدد من فناني برطلي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 تحت شعار ( نستذكر الوجع ...لنلون الحياة )  وبدعوة من منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون السريانية حضر وفد من مجلس عشائر  السريان / برطلي الافتتاحية الخاصة بالمعرض التشكيلي الاول بعد العودة لعدد  من فناني برطلي السريان مساء يوم الجمعة الموافق 24 / 8 / 2018 وعلى قاعة  المركز الثقافي المسيحي لكنيسة مار كوركيس في برطلي ...


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أغسطس 2018)




----------



## paul iraqe (27 أغسطس 2018)

*بالصور... الاحتفال الختامي للمشاركين في لقاء عنكاوا للشباب 2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/

























































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أغسطس 2018)

*السفير البرازيلي لدى جمهورية العراق يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 أستقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو صباح الأحد 26 آب 2018 في مقر البطريركية ببغداد، السيد  ميغيل ماغالهايز، سفير البرازيل لدى العراق برفقة السيد واثق هندو، ودار  الحديث عن أوجه الشبه بين معاناة الشعبين البرازيلي والعراقي سعياً للسلام  والاستقرار والمستقبل الأفضل. كما تطرق الحديث الى أهمية الثقافة التي تنشر  الوعي لكي يدرك كل مواطن دوره في التغيير، فالثقافة تتطور من جيل الى جيل  حسب الزمان والمكان.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي والدكتورة إخلاص عابد جرجيس، أمينة سر البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 أغسطس 2018)

*بالصور .. لوحات عليها اثار داعش في معرض للفن التشكيلي في برطلي*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بهنام شمني
 تصوير/ متي ال مجي

 بمشاركة سبعة فنانين، اقيم في برطلي بسهل نينوى يوم الجمعة ٢٤ آب الجاري معرضا للفن التشكيلي لعدد من فناني البلدة استمر ليومين.   
 حضر افتتاح المعرض الذي اقامه منتدى برطلي  للثقافة والفنون السريانية بالتعاون مع كنيسة برطلي وبدعم من منظمة (salt  foundation)، المطران متي متوكا والمطران صليبا شمعون والاباء الكهنة رعاة  كنائس برطلي والقاضي كرم كوركيس واعضاء من الهيئة العليا لمجلس عشائر  السريان ومدير ممثلية الوقف المسيحي في الحمدانية ومدير بلدية برطلة وضابط  مركز شرطة برطلة وعدد من رؤساء وممثلي المؤسسات والفعاليات الكتسية  والثقافية والمدنية العاملة في برطلي فضلا عن جمهور كبير من محبي الفن  والرسم .
 ضم المعرض الذي اقيم على قاعة المركز  الثقافي المسيحي في كنيسة ماركوركيس ٦٢ لوحة فنية في الرسم وفي الخط، حاكى  اصحابها الاوضاع التي مرت على ابناء شعبنا بعد سيطرة داعش على مناطقه،  باضافة الى مواضيع اخرى تراثية ودينية وانسانية، كما ضم المعرض ايضا لوحات  من التي تضررت بسبب داعش، حيث كانت اثاره واضحة عليها خصوصا الدينية منها  مما تظهر الفكر التكفيري للتنظيم. هذا بالاضافة الى لوحات في الخط والفن  الحديث.  
 ويعتبر هذا اول معرض فني يقام في برطلي بعد العودة


----------



## paul iraqe (28 أغسطس 2018)

*الكاردينال العراقي لويس ساكو لـ"العربي الجديد": مصلحة المسيحيين ببلد موحد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - العربي الجديد/
 حاوره في بغداد: علي الحسيني
 27 أغسطس 2018
 أعرب رئيس الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق  والعالم، الكاردينال لويس ساكو، خلال حوار مع "العربي الجديد"، عن قلق  المكون المسيحي في العراق على مستقبل مناطقه وحدوث تغيير ديمغرافي فيها،  محذراً من عودة الصراعات إلى تلك المناطق، ومؤكداً أنّه ليس من مصلحة  المسيحيين التخندق في تنظيمات ومليشيات مسلحة ولا يجب أن يكون ذلك.

 *ما هي نظرتكم لواقع البلاد بشكل عام وأوضاع المسيحيين خصوصاً، في مرحلة ما بعد تنظيم "داعش"؟
 - نظرتي إلى الوضع العام في البلاد هي أنّ ثمّة رؤية ضبابية مُقلِقة عن  المستقبل، وحالة من عدم اليقين بالمستقبل عند المكون المسيحي والعراقيين  عموماً. ما يطمئنهم هو أن تتوصل القوى السياسية الفائزة إلى وضع خطوط عريضة  لبرنامج وطني واضح ينهض بالبلاد، وأن تتشكل حكومة وطنية بعيدة عن  التأثيرات الخارجية والمحاصصة الطائفية، حكومة شراكة حقيقية تلبي تطلعات  المواطنين من خدمات وعيش آمن وكريم وإعادة إعمار ما تهدّم.

 *كيف ترون عودة المسيحيين بشكل عام إلى مدنهم وبلداتهم في نينوى، وهل تدعونهم للعودة إلى أرضهم؟
 - بالنسبة لعودة المسيحيين إلى بلداتهم، فقد رممت الكنيسة عدداً كبيراً من  البيوت المتضررة، وعادت نحو 8000 عائلة إلى بلدات سهل نينوى. وهذا الإعمار  تم بفضل الكنائس في الخارج ومنظماتها الإنسانية، لكنّ ثمة بيوتاً مهدمة  ومحروقة يتطلب إعمارها أموالاً كثيرة، وهذا ما لا تتمكن الكنيسة من القيام  به. ويجب أن أذكر أن هناك قلقاً عند المكون المسيحي بشأن مستقبل مناطقه،  ومن التغيير الديمغرافي وعودة الصراعات.

 *البعض يحاول إبعاد المسيحيين عن انتمائهم العربي في العراق وجرّهم إلى خانة اصطفاف مذهبي وديني ضيق، ما هو تعليقكم على هذا؟
 -ليس من صالح المسيحيين التخندق في تنظيمات أو مليشيات أو الاستقواء  بالخارج، فقوتنا من انتمائنا الوطني وانخراطنا في كل مفاصل الحياة،  المجتمعية والثقافية والسياسية، كمواطنين أكفاء ومخلصين لبلدهم.
 *كيف ترون دعوات بعض الدول الأوروبية لمسيحيي العراق ومنحهم تسهيلات للعيش فيها؟
 - الهجرة ليست حلاً، والغرب ليس جنة. هنا توجد مخاطر وهناك توجد تحديات كبيرة تهدد هويتهم وتراثهم.

 *هل لدى الكنيسة معلومات عن حجم الأضرار التي لحقت بالمدن المسيحية والكنائس؟
 - نحو 100 كنيسة ودير طاولها الضرر في نينوى وباقي البلدات، وقدمت الكنيسة  الدعم لإعمارها. ونحن ككنيسة باقون ونتواصل مع الجميع لصالح بلدنا  ومواطنينا، بغض النظر عن انتماءاتهم. نحن مع احترام حرية اللاجئ، إنه إنسان  يعاني، وتجب مساعدته من دون النظر إلى هويته الدينية.

 *ماذا عن النازحين المسيحيين في نينوى، وما الذي قدمته الكنيسة إليهم؟
 -هناك 8000 عائلة مسيحية عادت إلى محافظة نينوى، والكنيسة مستمرة في دعم النازحين، والطلبة منهم، بأسلوب أو بآخر.

 *هل تؤيّدون إقامة منطقة آمنة للمسيحيين في سهل نينوى أو محافظة؟
 -أبداً لسنا مع ذلك. نحن مع وحدة العراق بشكل كامل، ولسنا مع التقسيم وخلق كانتونات طائفية في هذا البلد الواحد.

 *كيف ترون التمثيل البرلماني للمسيحيين؟
 -تمثيل المسيحيين في البرلمان هشّ، بسبب التدخلات في الكوتا من قبل جهات  متنفذة، وكذلك ثمة تهميش في تمثيلهم وتوظيفهم. إننا نشعر بهذا الإقصاء عبر  الممارسات اليومية، وهو أمر لا يشجع المسيحيين على العودة. من المؤكد أن  هناك تزويراً حدث في الانتخابات البرلمانية، وهذه ليست المرة الأولى التي  يحدث فيها التزوير.

 *ما هي نظرتكم لمستقبل العراق؟
 - هناك  رؤية ضبابية مُقلِقة عن المستقبل وحالة من عدم اليقين بالمستقبل عند المكون  المسيحي والعراقيين عموماً. نحن بحاجة إلى أن تتجه الكتل السياسية الفائزة  نحو وضع خطوط عريضة لبرنامج وطني واضح ينهض بالبلاد، وأن تشكل حكومة وطنية  بعيدة عن التأثيرات الخارجية والمحاصصة الطائفية، حكومة شراكة حقيقية تلبي  تطلعات المواطنين من خدمات وعيش آمن وكريم، وإعادة إعمار ما تهدّم من  مناطق.

 *ما هي رسالتكم إلى مسيحيي العراق؟
 رسالتي إلى  المسيحيين هي التمسك بجذورهم وهويتهم ووطنهم. فلا بد أن نعبر العاصفة،  وينهض العراق، ويتحسن الوضع، وعلى المسيحيين أن يلعبوا دوراً في ترسيخ  العيش المشترك، والمطالبة بالمواطنة المتساوية، بعيداً عن العقلية الفئوية،  وأن يساهموا في نهضة بلادهم.

 ترقيته إلى كاردينال

 يشار  إلى أنه تمت، في 28 يونيو/ حزيران الماضي، ترقية البطريرك لويس ساكو إلى  رتبة كاردينال خلال قداس جرى في الفاتيكان. ومنح بابا الفاتيكان فرنسيس  رتبة الكاردينالية للبطريرك العراقي لويس روفائيل ساكو و13 مرشحاً آخر  للمنصب. وأكد ساكو، بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم، بعد تعيينه  كاردينالاً من قبل فرنسيس، أن "تعييني كاردينالاً لن يغير من الأمور شيئاً،  فسأظل قريباً من الناس".


----------



## paul iraqe (28 أغسطس 2018)

*كاهن عراقي: ما نحتاجه هو تربية العراقي وتوعيته بتنوع بلده الفسيفسائي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 من يقرأ مقال البطريرك الكلداني  الكاردينال مار لويس ساكو: "حيرة المسيحيين العراقيين بين البقاء والهجرة"،  يرى بوضوح تمسك الأب بإيمانه وإيمان كنيسته وأبنائه وقلقه وطرحه لمعاناة  ومستقبل شعبه في ضوء الغموض والقلق الحالي اللذان يهيمنان على البلد.
 أود أن أعالج في مقالي نقطة واحدة من  النقاط العديدة التي أثارها البطريرك ساكو ألا وهي: المدارس، المناهج،  التربية والتعليم. فعند إطلاعي على الكتب المنهجية للعام الدراسي 2017–2018  الصادرة عن مديرية التربية والتعليم التابعة لوزارة التربية وذلك لمختلف  المرحل الدراسية: الإبتدائية، المتوسطة والإعدادية بفرعيها العلمي والأدبي  وكذلك فرع المتميزين لفت إنتباهي ربط كثير من الأمور بالدستور وهذا أمرُ  جيد.
 ولكن ما أحزنني وأثار فيّ الغضب هو  التهميش المتعمد للتاريخ المسيحي الموغل في القدم. ولذكر الحق كان هناك بعض  السطور والصور في كتب الإجتماعيات للصف الخامس والسادس الإبتدائي تذكر  فيها أقوال المسيح عن المحبة وطلبه الغفران لصالبيه (من دون ذكر الصليب)  وبعض صور للكنائس. ثم يوضح الكتاب لتلميذ الصف الخامس في الصفحة الخمسين  بأن الديانة المندائية من أول وأقدم الديانات التي نادت بالتوحيد في العراق  القديم دون ذكر أية ديانة أخرى!
 أما لو تحدثنا عن كتب التاريخ والجغرافية  فهنا يطول الحديث ولا مكان له هنا، فالكتب تذكر حضارة بلاد مابين النهرين  القديمة: سومر، أكد، بابل (الأموريين دون ذكر الكلدانيين) وأشور، ثم تحدث  قفزة تاريخية هائلة. لنجد أنفسنا بعد ألف ومئة عام تحت الحكم الإسلامي في  الشرق الأوسط في القرن السابع للميلاد، أي منذ سقوط دولة الكلدان في بابل  (والتي لا تذكر في أي كتاب مدرسي حسب إطلاعي وآمل أن أكون على خطأ) منذ سنة  538 قبل الميلاد إلى معركة القادسية وسقوط المدائن سنة 637 للميلاد. بل إن  كتب التاريخ متخمةُ بسرد تاريخ الأمة الإسلامية وفتوحاتها ودولاتها. فهل  يعقل أن يسلب 1100 عام من تاريخنا العامر؟
 هل يعرف التلميذ والطالب أو حتى المواطن  العراقي ماذا حصل في هذه الألفية؟ من هي الشخصيات التاريخية التي مرت في  العراق القديم؟ والكثير من الأسئلة ومنها: من أين جاء اليهود الذين كانوا  موجودين بكثرة وأعطوا من صفوتهم الكثير للعراق؟ من أين جاء المسيحيون  وكنائسهم وأديرتهم ومؤسساتهم التعليمية والصحية الكثيرة التي ذكرت في كتب  المنهج الدراسي وبنوا العراق القديم والحديث؟ لا بل ذكر واحد من الكثيرين  المترجمين والعاملين المسيحين في دار الحكمة وغيرها (القرن الثامن للميلاد)  يوحنا بن ماسويه، واسحق بن حنين ووالي الانبار أبو نوح الانباري، كإشارة  للعيش المشترك والتسامح الديني! هل يعلم المواطن العراقي، والمسلم بالأخص،  بأن الديانة المسيحية هي أقدم ديانة موحدة بالله ومبشرة به بين الشعوب  ووصلت برسالتها إلى الهند والصين بالكلمة من دون إكراه، وذلك لأن كل  الديانات في مابين النهرين كاليهودية والمندائية والإيزيدية هي ديانات  وراثية عائلية وليست تبشيرية.
 إذا لم يعلم المواطن من هو جاره المسيحي  وما هو أصله وما قدمه من تضحيات في سبيل ديانته وبلده لمدة 2000 عام كيف  سيحرص عليه ويحترمه؟ لقد سئمنا من الكلام الموجه إلينا: "أنتم المكون  الأصيل انتم قبلنا انتم انتم..." بينما الواقع هو شيءُ آخر تمامًا: المواطن  العراقي من صلاح الدين جنوبًا لا يستخدم كلمة مسيحيون لوصفنا بل مسيح!  وهذا غيض من فيض.
 فلو شرحنا العديد من الأمور التي تنبع من  جهل الآخرين وعدم معرفتهم بالآخر فلن تكفي الأوراق. لأن العراقي غير المسلم  ملتزم أن يعرف التاريخ الإسلامي بشقيه الديني والدنيوي، بينما المواطن  العراقي المسلم ليس له أدنى علم بمن يعيش معه ومن هو شريك في وطنه ولعمري  بأنه من كوكب آخر وليس سليل الحضارات التي ذكرت في الكتب.
 نحن نفرح لذكر اسم المسيح واقواله ونبتهج  لدى رؤية أو قراءة صور كنائسنا وأديرتنا في كتب مناهجنا الدراسية، ولكن هذه  نقطة ماء على حديد ساخن، لا تطفئ بل تتبخر بسرعة شديدة ولا تترك أثرًا  يذكر. ما نحتاج اليه هو ثقافة التربية والتوعية بفهم العراقي والعراق  بتنوعه الفسيفسائي من الصغر والمراهقة، كيما نخلق وطنًا وجيلاً واعيًا  منفتحًا مثقفًا متعدد الثقافات والأديان مثلما كان العراق قديمًا وعلى مر  حضاراته.
 الأب بولس ساتي للفادي الأقدس

​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أغسطس 2018)

*مستشار شؤون الإعمار والخدمات في مكتب السيد رئيس الوزراء  يزور البطريركية برفقة خبراء الآثار*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو صباح الثلاثاء 28 آب 2018  في مقر البطريركية ببغداد  السيدة وجدان ميخائيل، مستشار شؤون الإعمار والخدمات، هيئة المستشارين، في  مكتب رئيس الوزراء،  والدكتورة زينب عبدالله العتابي، منقّب في الهيئة  العامة للآثار والتراث، والمهندس يقظان عدنان من الأمانة العامة لمجلس  الوزراء. 
 دار النقاش حول الاهتمام بإحياء كنيسة العراق الأولى (كوخي) إضافة الى صيانة المواقع الأثرية المسيحية الأخرى.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أغسطس 2018)

*مجلس عشائر سريان برطلي يشارك في ورشة عمل حول دور الاقليات في تحفيز الاستقرار   *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شارك السيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني  لمجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي بورشة عمل تحت عنوان ( تطوير دور الاقليات  العراقية لتحفيز الاستقرار والحوكمة وتطوير مؤشرات الصراع في شمال العراق )  قام بها المعهد العالمي للسلام وعلى قاعة السفينة في بغديدا قره قوش وذلك  في تمام الساعة التاسعة والنصف من صباح يوم الاحد الموافق 26 / 8 / 2018 .
 واستغرقت الورشة زهاء اربعة ساعات شارك فيها عشرين مشارك من مكونات سهل نينوى من المسيحيين وشبك أيزيدية وتركمان .
 نوقش من خلالها الامن والامان والحوكمة وحكم القانون والرفاه الاجتماعي وكسب الرزق والاعتدال السياسي .


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أغسطس 2018)

*في حملة طبية لمستوصفها الرابطة السريانية: لن نتخلى عن دعمنا لاهلنا النازحين العراقيين والسوريين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - طيباين/
 أقام مستوصف مار افرام الخيري برعاية  مختبرات الدورة الطبية حملة مجانية لكافة أبناء شعبنا وإخوتنا خاصة  المهجرين من سوريا والعراق تضمنت " فحص صورة الدم وظائف الكلى، الكالسيوم،  اليورك، أسيد ( داء الملوك)" وذلك في مقره في الجديدة وشارك فيها أكثر من  مئتي شخص.
 وأكدت الرابطة السريانية أن مستوصفها لبّى  حتى الآن منذ إنشائه عام 2013 أكثر من ستين ألف مراجعة وهو يغطي حاجة  أبنائنا المهجرين والنازحين في ظروف معيشية قاسية وفي ظل تقصير فاضح من  وكالات الأمم المتحدة.
 وشددت الرابطة أنها لن تتخلّى ابداً عن دعمها لأهلنا النازحين ولو من فلس الأرملة وهي تتقاسم معهم كل امكانياتها.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 سبتمبر 2018)

*من بخديدا .. المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يتفقد اكبر تجمع لتعليم اللغة السريانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 اجرى السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية زيارة الى مركز مار بولص للخدمات الكنسية في قضاء  الحمدانية (بخديدا) يوم الجمعة الموافق 31 اب 2018 ، حيث تفقد دورة مار  افرام لتعليم اللغة السريانية التي يقيمها المركز.
 والتقى السيد ججو خلال زيارته للمركز مدير  الدورة والمشرفين عليها والمحاضرين حيث استمع الى اقتراحاتهم والمعوقات  التي تواجههم خلال التعليم السرياني في الدورة. كذلك اطلع السيد ججو خلال  زيارته التفقدية على سير التعليم في الدورة والتقى التلاميذ في القاعات  والصفوف الدراسية ، كما القى كلمة اكد فيها اهمية المحافظة على اللغة  السريانية لافتا الى عمق تاريخها واهميتها عند شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري.
 دورة مار افرام لتعليم اللغة السريانية  لاقت استجابة كبيرة في القضاء حيث وصل عدد المشاركين فيها الى 752 تلميذ  وتلميذة من مختلف مدارس قضاء الحمدانية (بخديدا) موزعين على (11) صف ،  وستستمر الدورة لمدة شهر كامل ( 30 ) يوم وبواقع ستة ايام في الاسبوع  ومحاضرتين لكل يوم.
 هذا وتاتي الدورة بارشاد الاب الفاضل دريد  بربر وادارة المشرف عصام ميخا ياكو وبالتنسيق مع السيد لبيب حنا الكاتب  والمحاضرين "نوئيل بولص وصلاح سركيس وامير اسطيفو وسناء يوحانا وحازم كرومي  وبشرى القس حنا ونورس فاضل وادور حازم وصبري مجيد وسلفانيا خالد وكاترين  عصام" وبمساعدة السيد مؤيد كرومي في ادارة المركز. وفي ختام زيارته قدم  السيد عماد ججو كتب شكر وتقدير الى كافة العاملين في الدورة.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 سبتمبر 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تباشر بتنفيذ حملة ما نعطش – البصرة *




 
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 بتوجيه من السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير  العام للدراسة السريانية باشرت المديرية بتنفيذ حملة مانعطش – البصرة  الفيحاء وبالتعاون مع لجنة المراة العراقية وذلك يوم الاثنين المصادف  3/9/2018 .
 حيث بادرت كوادر المديرية بشراء كمية من  الماء الصالح للشرب لايصاله الى مخازن وزارة التربية في منطقة زيونة ومن ثم  الى محافظة البصرة , وهذا دليل على وحدة ابناء العراق بكل اطيافه من شماله  الى جنوبه .
 وقد اجرت فضائية العراق التربوية لقاءً مع  السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام اكد فيه على تكاتف ووحدة شعينا والوقوف  جنبا الى جنب مع ابناء محافظة البصرة , كما اجرت الفضائية لقاءً مع السيد  رمزي كمليل خزفيا مسؤول شعبة الاعلام في المديرية اشاد بدور المديرية في  تلبية نداء معالي الوزير لحملة مانعطش .
 يذكر ان حملة مانعطش – البصرة الفيحاء اطلقها معالي وزير التربية التربية الدكتور محمد اقبال عمر الصيدلي .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2018)

*طلبة كلية مار نرساي الآشورية في سيدني يحتفلون بعيد الأب وسط قرية القديسة مريم العذراء النموذجية*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار طلبة كلية مار نرساي الآشورية في  سيدني، برفقة رئيسة قسم الدراسات المسيحية فيها، الانسة أدوينا ديفيد  والكاهن الروحي المشرف على الطلبة، القس شموئيل شموئيل، قرية القديسة مريم  العذراء النموذجية لكبار السن، لمناسبة الاحتفال السنوي لعيد الأب في  استراليا.
  وتاتي هذه الزيارة الخاصة من الطلبة،  للآباء، امتناناً لتفاني الأب ودوره في خدمة وتربية الأسرة، ووفاءً لمن  علمهم الوفاء، ولغرض التواصل بين الاجيال ولنثر عبير المحبة صوب الآباء، في  عيدهم السنوي.
 وقدم الطلبة هدايا للآباء الساكنين في القرية، تعبيراً عن تقديرهم لمن رفع في حياته، شعار العطاء دون الأخذ.
 وألقى كل من القس كيوركيس أتو والقس  شموئيل شموئيل كلمتين في المناسبة، أعربا فيهما عن امتنانهما العميق لكل  الآباء على مر التاريخ الذين ساهموا في المحافظة على حياتنا الروحية  المسيحية والقومية، وما رد الجميل، الصغير هذا، الا علامة امتنان وتقدير.
 كما ألقى السيد ألبرت اسحق، وبالانابة عن  الآباء، كلمة في المناسبة اعرب فيها عن امتنانه العميق لطلبة الكلية لهذه  الالتفاته نحوهم في عيدهم السنوي.
 من مدرسة كلية مار نرساي الى مدرسة الحياة وقدوتها ومثلها الأعلى، الأب، وفي كل مكان، كل المحبة والتقدير والإكرام في هذا اليوم.
 كل عام والآباء جميعاً بألف خير، والسعادة في كل لحظة.

 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2018)

*رئيس حركة تجمع السريان يستقبل وفد مجلس وجهاء الشبك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا
 استقبل السيد جون أنور هدايا  رئيس حركة  تجمع السريان في مقر الحركة في بغديدي " قره قوش " وفد مجلس وجهاء الشبك  وقد ضم في عضويته السادة كلا من : عباس حسن أغا  " رئيس مجلس وجهاء الشبك "  , سعيد مالو " نائب رئيس مجلس وجهاء الشبك " , يونس زينل رزاق " مدير  إدارة مجلس وجهاء الشبك " , حسين علي حجي " أمين سر تيار أحرار الشبك " .
 وفي بداية اللقاء رحب السيد رئيس الحركة  بالوفد الزائر مثمنا هذه المباركة ومؤكدا بضرورة تقارب وجهات النظر بين كل  مكونات أبناء سهل نينوى خدمة للجميع , ومحاولة تقوية الأواصر المشتركة ونبذ  الخلافات التي تؤدي إلى الفرقة والتناحر .
 ومن جانبه شكر السيد رئيس مجلس وجهاء  الشبك حسن الاستقبال والضيافة مؤكدا بان جميع مكونات أبناء سهل نينوى حالة  واحدة وإذا ما برزت حالة سلبية معينة فهي شخصية ويمكن معالجتها عن طريق  الحوار والتعاون وفهم احدنا للآخر , وأضاف بان التاريخ القريب والبعيد يشهد  مدى عمق العلاقات التي تربط المسيحيين والشبك والايزيديين  وبقية المكونات  لما فيه مصلحة الجميع.
 وتحدث عددا من أعضاء الوفدين على ضرورة  نشر مفاهيم السلام والتضامن ونبذ الخلافات مهما كانت بموجب الدستور  والقوانين الأخرى النافذة . 
 وفي ختام اللقاء شكر السيد هدايا هذه  المبادرة وطالب بتفعيل المشتركات على ارض الواقع خارج الأجندات الخارجية  وبما يخدم استقرار وأمان المنطقة  . 
 وقد حضر اللقاء السيد سالم زهرة عضو الهيئة التنفيذية وعددا من كوادر حركة تجمع السريان.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 سبتمبر 2018)

*السفيرة الاسترالية لدى جمهورية العراق تزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 أستقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو صباح الثلاثاء 4 أيلول 2018 في مقر البطريركية ببغداد،  سعادة السفيرة الاسترالية في العراق، السيدة جوان لونديز.
 تناول الحديث تشكيل الحكومة ومستقبل  المنطقة ومجالات مساعدة أهالي سهل نينوى للإسراع بعودتهم الى قراهم  واستقرارهم والحفاظ على تراثهم ولغتهم وأصالتهم. وطلب غبطته اسهام استراليا  في اعمار بلدات سهل نينوى  وأعطى مثالا لذلك بلدة بطنايا.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي والدكتورة إخلاص جرجيس مقدسي، أمينة سر البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 سبتمبر 2018)

*البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو: مخرج للمأزق السياسي والدستوري الحالي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/


----------



## paul iraqe (6 سبتمبر 2018)

*المجلس الشعبي يزور نيافة الاسقف مار اسحق يوسف اسقف كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في مقر اقامته بمدينة دهوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 صباح يوم الاربعاء الموافق 5/9/2018 زار  وفد من المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري برئاسة السيد جميل زيتو  رئيس المجلس والسيد شمس الدين كوركيس الرئيس السابق للمجلس والسادة نينوس  ايو ويلدا خوشابا وهالان هرمزاعضاء المكتب السياسي والسيد رهوان يوخنا عضو  اللجنة المركزية مسؤول فرع دهوك , زار الوفد نيافة الاسقف مار اسحق يوسف  اسقف كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في مقر اقامته بمدينة دهوك , جاءت الزيارة  للاطمئنان على صحة نيافته بعد عودته الى الوطن .
 حيث تمنى الوفد لنيافته الصحة والسلامة  والعودة السريعة لخدمة الرعية .... ومن جانبه شكر نيافة الاسقف الوفد لهذه  الزيارة متمنياً الموفقية للجميع .


----------



## paul iraqe (6 سبتمبر 2018)

*من البصرة .. افتتاح دورة التعليم الاولى للغة السريانية لمنتسبي قسم الدراسة السريانية في مديرية تربية البصرة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 تنفيذا للخطة السنوية التي اعدتها  المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية وبرعاية الاستاذ عماد سالم ججو، افتتح  قسم الدراسة السريانية في مديرية تربية البصرة دورة التعليم الاولى للغة  السريانية لمنتسبي القسم حيث القى السيد صلاح عزيز مدير قسم الدراسة  السريانية / معلم الدورة نبذة مختصرة عن اللغة السريانية .. نشأتها ،  تطورها وانتشارها ثم بدأت المحاضرات بتعليم اللغة بدءا من الحروف السريانية  والحركات . وتعتبر خطوة افتتاح دورة اللغة السريانية من الخطوات الاولى  لنشاطات القسم خارجا عن نشاطات المدارس والمهرجانات التي تقام سنويا.
 كما شارك قسم الدراسة السريانية بمخطوطات  وزخارف سريانية في المعرض الذي اقامته الرابطة الكلدانية لابرشية البصرة  والجنوب وتحت شعار " قال المسيح له المجد، هذه الكتب تشهد لي " وذلك على  قاعة كنيسة مار افرام الكلدانية في البصرة ليومي السبت والاحد الموافقين  الاول والثاني من ايلول 2018 وبحضور المطران حبيب النوفلي مطران البصرة  وحضر المعرض العديد من الكتاب والفنانين الذين اشادو بالمعرض الذي اقامته  الرابطة كنشاط متميز .


----------



## paul iraqe (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*الرئيس الفرنسي يهنئ غبطة البطريرك ساكو ويشدد على أهمية الحضور المسيحي في الشرق الأوسط*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 وجّه رئيس الجمهورية الفرنسية إيمانويل  ماكرون رسالة تهنئة إلى البطريرك الكلداني لويس روفائيل ساكو، بمناسبة  ترقيته إلى الرتبة الكاردينالية، مؤكدًا على أن "فرنسا تعلم أن الشرق  الأوسط لا يمكن أن يبقى بدون حضور الجماعات التي ساهمت في بلورة ثقافته  وهويته".
 وقال ماكرون في رسالته: "إن فرنسا وعلى  مدى تاريخها، تشعر بمسؤولية خاصة تجاه مسيحيي الشرق، لمعرفتها الأكيدة  بتواجدهم في الشرق الأوسط منذ القرون الأولى للمسيحية. وأنهم يعيشون اليوم  أوضاعًا مؤلمة مما دفع العديد منهم الى التضحية بذاته ثمنًا لأمانته، أو  سلك طريق الهجرة".
 وأضاف: "إن فرنسا تعلم أن الشرق الأوسط لا  يمكن أن يبقى كذلك بدون حضور هذه الجماعات التي ساهمت في بلورة ثقافته  وهويته. لذلك حشدت إمكانياتها السياسية والعسكرية لحماية ضحايا العنف  الاثني والديني. وإني ومنذ انتخابي رئيسًا لجمهورية فرنسا أكدتُ على أن  فرنسا سوف تلتزم بتعهدها. وهذا ما اؤكده لكم اليوم".
 وتابع الرئيس الفرنسي: "أود ان اُعرب لكم  عن تقدير فرنسا ودعمها لكل الجهود التي تبذلونها وبلا ملل، لإشاعة احترام  حقوق الانسان ومفهوم المواطنة وكرامة كل إنسان، بغض النظر عن انتمائه  المذهبي، ومحاربة الكراهية والعنف والتمييز والمواجهات بين الجماعات، ونشر  الحوار بين الأديان وترسيخ العيش المشترك. وبتوشحكم الثوب الأحمر  الكاردينالي أراد البابا أن يُحيي هذه القيم والتي تفتخر بها فرنسا وتفرح  لأنها قيمها".
 وخلص الرئيس ماكرون في رسالته إلى القول:  "إن الجماعة الكلدانية بفرنسا مندمجة تمامًا في (مجتمعنا) وتقدم مواهبها  بحماسة إلى المجتمع الفرنسي. إن وجودها على الأرض الفرنسية، تعبير عن  الأهمية التي نوليها للعراق والشرق الأوسط، وهذا يجعلكم تترددون مرارًا على  بلدنا. أنه فرح كبير لي أن التقي بغبطتكم خلال إحدى سفراتكم إلى فرنسا  وبتاريخ مناسب".


----------



## paul iraqe (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*طاولة مستديرة حول تعويض الملكية المدمرة في المناطق المحررة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 تقرير: قسم الأخبار

 اقام برنامج "العدالة في متناول الجميع"  الممول من الحكومة الامريكية، طاولة مستديرة حول تعويض الملكية المدمرة في  المناطق المحررة بحضور ممثلين عن الامم المتحدة والامانة العامة لمجلس  الوزراء الدائرة القانونية واللجنة المركزية لتعويض الملكية ووزارات العدل  والداخلية والمالية ومفوضية حقوق الانسان والبنك المركزي واللجنة الفرعية  للتعويضات عن المحافظات (الانبار وديالى وكركوك ونينوى وصلاح الدين )  وممثلي العيادات القانونية واللجنة المركزية في اقليم كوردستان.
 وياتي الهدف من اقامة هذه الطاولة  المستديرة في فندق جهينة بأربيل وللفترة من الرابع الى الخامس من ايلول  سبتمبر الحالي لمناقشة تعويض المتضررين من جراء العمليات الارهابية  والعسكرية فيما يتعلق بالملكية والمنقولات في المناطق المحررة من عصابات  داعش الارهابية ومناقشة تطوير القابليات والاجراءات والأطر القانونية من  قبل المؤسسات المعنية لتسهيل حصول المواطنين على حقوقهم في التعويضات.
 خلال اليومين الاول والثاني رحب العضو  المفوض في مفوضية حقوق الانسان د. فاضل الغراوي بالحضور ثم قدم المشاركون  في البرنامج عرضا وافيا عن دور منظماتهم في مساعدة النازحين والمهجرين  اضافة الى تقديمهم مقترحات لحل المشاكل في المناطق التي تعرضت للدمار  والخراب من قبل عصابات داعش الارهابية.
 وفي الختام جرت مداخلات ومناقشات كما تم  طرح عدد من الاسئلة اجاب عليها كل من د. فاضل الغراوي العضو المفوض لمفوضية  حقوق الانسان ولبنى الوائلي مديرة برنامج العدالة في العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*البطريرك الكاردينال ساكو: المسيحيون "كبشُ الفداء" وهناك عمليات تغيير ديموغرافي بمناطقهم*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- رووداو/

 أكد بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم،  لويس روفائيل ساكو، أن هناك عمليات تغيير ديموغرافي في المناطق ذات  الغالبية المسيحية، وأن هناك صراع على الأرض والسلطة والمال، والمسيحيون هم  نقطة ضعف وكبش الفداء في الواقع، لافتاً إلى أن من المهم جعل العراق دولة  مستقلة على أسس صحيحة ومتينة، فخلال 15 عاماً أخفقت الحكومات المتعاقبة في  تأسيس دولة مدنية ودولة مواطنة، كما أن عقلية المحاصصة الطائفية كانت  غريبةً علينا، وصنعت جدراناً بين المكونات، ومثل هذه العقلية غير قادرة على  تأسيس دولة مبنية على المجتمع ككل، ولا دولة مواطنة ومساواة، وحقوق  وواجبات.

 وقال لويس روفائيل ساكو، خلال مشاركته في برنامج "حدث  اليوم" الذي تبثه فضائية رووداو، إن هذا الأمر أدى إلى تفشي الفساد في أدق  مفاصل الدولة، وتوقفت المشاريع الخدمية وتدهور كل شيء، كما خُلقت صراعات  أدت إلى نتائج سلبية، وحصلت كوارث، فقبل داعش كان هناك تنظيم القاعدة الذي  ذبح الناس وفجَّر وقتل، تلاه تنظيم داعش الذي دمر الحضارة العراقية وهجَّر  الناس وذبحهم على الهوية، إن كانوا شيعة، أو الروافض كما يسمونهم، أو  المسيحيين، أو من هويات أخرى، وأنا وجهت رسالة طالبت من خلالها بفتح صفحة  جديدة وتشكيل حكومة ذات شراكة حقيقية، بروح المرحلة الجديدة، وعليه يجب أن  يتغير شيء، وفيما يلي نص المقابلة:

 رووداو: قبل انتخابكم، كان لكم  حديث هام قلتم فيه إن أبانا علمنا أن نقول الحقيقة ونعبر عن آرائنا، حتى  إذا كان ذلك على حساب أرواحنا، وإننا سنظل نقول الحقيقة كاملة، والحقيقة  هنا في العراق كما تقول، أصبحت بهذا الشكل بعد 15 عاماً، فلماذا يجري هذا  للعراق، وما الأسباب؟

 لويس روفائيل ساكو: الحقيقة مؤلمة ومحزنة،  فالشعارات التي جاء بها الأمريكان كانت بديعة ولمَّاعة، مثل الحرية،  الديمقراطية، الازدهار الاقتصادي، وغير ذلك، ولكن مع الأسف ليس كل ما يلمع  ذهباً، فبالنهاية أصبحنا في الحضيض بعد مرور 15 عاماً، ولم ينجز أي مشروع،  ولا أفهم سبب انعدام الكهرباء والماء والخدمات، كما أن البطالة مستشرية بين  العراقيين، والمؤسسات الصحية تعيسة، فقد زرت مستشفى اليرموك قبل أسبوع،  ورأيت أنه لا يصلح لأن يكون مستشفى، أما بخصوص المدارس، فهل من المعقول أن  يجلس الطلاب على الأرض؟، فضلاً عن المناهج الضعيفة التي تحتاج للتجديد، إلى  جانب الصراعات بين الطبقات السياسية والأحزاب على السلطة، وهذه الصراعات  ليست من أجل العراق ولا المواطنين، بل من أجل السلطة والمال، ويجب وضع حد  لذلك، فألمانيا تدمرت بالكامل، ولكن وحدة الألمانيين جعلت من ألمانيا واحدة  من الدول القوية والمزدهرة اقتصادياً، اجتماعياً، سياسياً، وثقافياً، وإذا  طوى العراقيون صفحة الماضي، وتركوا عقلية الثأر والانتقام، وتمكنوا من  مسامحة بعضهم، يمكن أن ينطلقوا نحو عراق جديد.

 رووداو: الجميع،  وخاصةً المسيحيون، يقولون إن العراق ليس مكاناً آمناً، وقبل أيام تفضلتم  بتصريح قلتم فيه إنكم لا تطالبون بمنطقة آمنة للمسيحيين في سهل نينوى،  فلماذا لا تريدون مثل هذه المنطقة الآمنة؟

 ساكو: لو نظرنا إلى  الواقع لوجدنا أنه لا يوجد مكان آمن لأي عراقي، فهناك تفجيرات وخطف وقتل في  بغداد، والأمر ذاته ينطبق على مدن أخرى، فأين الأمان؟، وحتى المؤسسات  الأمنية ضعيفة بسبب هذه العقلية الطائفية والمحاصصة، فضلاً عن الميليشيات  التي تدير البلد، وهذا أمر غير معقول، كما أن هناك ميليشات منفلتة تستولي  على ممتلكات الناس، وعليه فإن من غير المعقول أن تكون هناك منطقة آمنة  للمسيحيين، وبرأيي هذه عملية انتحارية، ففي ظل الوضع الذي نعيشه قد تكون  المنطقة الآمنة مستهدفة، وبالتالي يصبح المسيحيون ضحية وكبشَ فداء، والحل  يكمن في أن تكون هناك دولة مدنية واحدة تحترم وتحمي الكل، وأن يقتصر السلاح  على المؤسسة العسكرية، سواء الجيش أو الشرطة الاتحادية، وفي الشمال (إقليم  كوردستان) بيد البيشمركة، أما أن تنتشر ميليشيات مسيحية، إزيدية، شبكية،  أو صابئية، فهذا يمثل فوضى.

 رووداو: هل كوردستان أيضاً ليست مكاناً آمناً للمسيحيين؟

 ساكو: الوضع في كوردستان تغير اليوم، فبعد الاستفتاء أصبح هناك تحديات  جديدة، ولا توجد ضمانات للأمان والاستقرار، وأتمنى من الكورد أن يكونوا قوة  كبيرة للتغيير الإيجابي وللقيام بشيء من أجل العراق مع القوى السياسية  الأخرى، خصوصاً أنه لا توجد محاصصة طائفية في إقليم كوردستان، ولا توجد  منطقة آمنة للكورد ولا للمسيحيين، فإذا لم يكن هناك دستور كامل وخطوط عريضة  تبني الاستقرار والأمان، فلن يكون هناك أمان، وما حصل في كركوك مثال على  ذلك.

 رووداو: ولكن لماذا يوجد التجمع المسيحي الأكبر في كوردستان؟

 ساكو: هناك هجرة، فداعش هجَّر المسيحيين من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى،  وبحسب قرار المحكمة الاتحادية، فإن منطقة سهل نينوى لا تخضع للقانون 140،  أي أنها ليست منطقة متنازع عليها، والمسيحيون هاجروا إلى إقليم كوردستان،  أربيل، السليمانية، ودهوك، ولكن في الوقت ذاته هم لجأوا إلى إخوانهم  المسيحيين، ونحن نشكر الإقليم على استقبالهم وتوفير الحماية لهم، ولكن هذا  ليس حلاً، فهؤلاء الناس يجب أن يعودوا إلى بلداتهم وأماكنهم، لكي يتمكنوا  من تحديد مستقبلهم ومصيرهم.

 رووداو: أحد قرارات "سينودس الكلداني" هو ألا تكون هناك منطقة آمنة، ما هو القرار الأخير؟

 ساكو: لدينا مركزية، ونحن مرجعية مسيحية أعلى في العراق، وللكلدان في  العالم، وهذا القرار هو وجهة نظر السينودس أو المجمع الكَنَسي للكلدان،  ونحن مع الحوار والسلام واحترام الحقوق الدينية والقومية للآخرين، وهذا هو  خطابنا، وأريد الإشارة إلى أن التحديات تختلف بخصوص من يعيش في بغداد  مثلاً، عمَّن يعيش في أربيل أو دهوك، وقد تختلف وجهة النظر أيضاً.

 رووداو: كثيرٌ من كلدان العراق في إقليم كوردستان يتجمعون في منطقة  "عنكاوه"، وسابقاً نُقل كرسي الىشوريين من أمريكا إلى كوردستان، فلماذا لم  يُنقل كرسي الكلدان إلى إقليم كوردستان حتى الآن؟

 ساكو: نحن  الكلدان كنا متواجدين بكثرة في بلدات سهل نينوى، كما كان عددنا كبيراً في  إقليم كوردستان حتى عام 1973، وقد هُجرنا من قرانا، فأهلي مثلاً هاجروا من  قرى زاخو إلى الموصل، وقبل سقوط النظام كان هناك مليون مسيحي، من بينهم  حوالي ثلاثة أرباع المليون في بغداد، وهو ما شكل زخماً في بغداد، واليوم  هناك هجرة بسبب الانفلات الأمني، فضلاً عن التهجير الذي حصل في بلدات سهل  نينوى، بالإضافة إلى الجانب الاقتصادي وانقسام العوائل بين الداخل والخارج،  وعليه قلَّ عددهم، كما أن كثافة المسيحيين والكلدان لا تزال في بغداد،  وهناك قسم في كركوك، البصرة، العمارة، وبعض العوائل في الناصرية.

 رووداو: هل هناك نسبة مئوية وبيانات بخصوص عدد الموجودين في بغداد والأماكن الأخرى؟

 ساكو: كان عددنا مليون ونصف المليون قبل سقوط النظام، من بينهم حوالي  مليون وربع المليون من الكلدان، أما اليوم فأصبح عددنا حوالي نصف مليون  موزعين على كل العراق، ولكن أعتقد أن غالبية المسيحيين لا تزال في بغداد،  وربما هناك حوالي 200 ألف بين سهل نينوى وإقليم كوردستان، ولكن هناك مشكلة  سياسية، فالكلدان لم يكن لهم حظ بالمشاركة في العملية السياسية، وأن يكون  لهم مكانة وتقدير من الآخرين، بحيث تُقدَّر كفاءاتهم وعددهم، ونحن هُمشنا  حتى في إقليم كوردستان، فالكلدان ليس لهم تمثيل، وأتمنى أن يُمنح الحق  للكلدان في إقليم كوردستان وتكون هناك شراكة حقيقية، ففي إقليم كوردستان،  الكلدان هم الغالبية (المسيحية) الساحقة، ومن بعدهم الآشوريون، كما أن هناك  أقلية أرمنية، وفي بلدات سهل نينوى حيث الزخم المسيحي، هناك فقط كلدان  وسريان.

 رووداو: أنتم الكلدان والآشوريون والسريان لديكم لغة واحدة، فهل هؤلاء من قومية واحدة، أم من ثلاث قوميات مختلفة تتحدث لغة واحدة؟

 ساكو: لو تحدثنا عن الكورد على سبيل المثال، فإن البادينانيين يتحدثون  اللهجةَ الكورمانجية، وفي السليمانية يتحدثون اللهجةَ السورانية، كما أن  هناك الكورد الفيليون... إلخ، ولكن بالمحصلة هؤلاء كلهم شعب كوردي واحد،  ولكن هناك خصوصيات، وكذلك الأمر بالنسبة للكلدان، السريان، والآشوريين، حيث  أن لكلٍّ منهم خصوصيتهم، إلا أننا بـ"العمق" شعبٌ واحد، ولكن منذ 500 إلى  600 سنة أصبح لهذه الشعوب هوية خاصة، ولكن لا يجوز دمجهم في اسم واحد يمسح  هويتهم، فنحن واحدٌ بثلاثة أسماء، وليتركوا لنا الحرية ونحن سنتحد لاحقاً،  أما أن ينعتونا في "عنكاوه" باسم جديد "قطاري"، وهو "كلداني سرياني آشوري"،  فلا أحد يقبل بذلك، ونحن نؤمن بأننا شعب واحد، وحاولنا كثيراً أن نتحد،  ولكن السياسيين يمنعون ذلك.

 رووداو: كيف كان دور إقليم كوردستان في حماية المسيحيين بشكل خاص؟

 ساكو: حتى اليوم لم تحدث خطوات جدية لاحتضان المسيحيين وإعطائهم حقوقهم،  كما أن هناك مسألة تشظي المكون المسيحي بدلاً من أن يكون متحداً، ويساهم في  العملية السياسية والمستقبلية بإقليم كوردستان، وكذلك كانت هناك محاولة  لتقسيم المسيحيين، حيث أن الأحزاب المسيحية مقسمة بسبب السياسة، فالمجلس  الشعبي مثلاً بدأ كمجلس مدني ثقافي إنساني، وتحول بعد ذلك إلى حزب.

 رووداو: هل يعود سبب هذا الانقسام إلى المسيحيين أم لغيرهم؟

 ساكو: أنا أتحدث عن الانتماء السياسي ودوره، فنحن في الكنيسة متفهمون، كما  أننا 3 كنائس، تماماً كما يوجد سنة وشيعة وغيرهم بين المسلمين، حيث أن لكل  منهم مرجعيات، ولكن بالمحصلة كلهم مسلمون، ونحن أيضاً لدينا كنيسة  كاثوليكية وأخرى أرثذوكسية وثالثة آشورية، ولكننا كنيسة مسيحية واحدة، وهذه  المسميات لا تؤثر على مسيحيتنا.

 رووداو: في الوقت ذاته يتم  الحديث، خصوصاً في سهل نينوى، عن محاولات إحداث تغيير ديموغرافي، لا سيما  في مناطق المسيحيين، بحيث يتم توطين الشيعة وغيرهم هناك، فهل أنتم على  اطلاع بهذا الخصوص، وهل يشكل ذلك خطراً على المسيحيين؟

 ساكو:  طبعاً أنا مطلع، وهذا تحدٍ كبير ويهدد وجودنا، فهذه المنطقة مسيحية  تاريخياً، وأنا اقترحت على مجلس النواب ورئاسة الحكومة أن يستحدثوا وحدات  إدارية للشبك، كأن يخصصوا لهم قضاءً أو ناحية، ويتركوا الحمدانية، قرقوش،  برطلة، القوش للمسيحيين، فإذا ألغيت هذه الوحدات الإدارية للمسيحيين، فلن  يبقى لهم وجود سياسي في العراق، وسيصبحون "لا شيء"، فنحن على صعيد السياسة  والمجتمع مواطنون من الدرجة الثانية بسبب الخطاب الديني التحريضي، في حين  نحن مواطنون من الدرجة الأولى، وهذه الأرض أرضنا قبل مجيء الإسلام، وعليه  يجب تغيير الخطاب وإصلاح القوانين للاعتراف بهذا الإنسان كما هو عليه، دون  فرض أي صبغة عليه.

 رووداو: هل يمكن أن تكون لكم منطقة تديرونها بأنفسكم للمسيحيين؟

 ساكو: نحن نشعر بالتغيير الديموغرافي، وإذا كانت هناك حرية ودولة وأمان  وديمقراطية، فإن أي عراقي يمكنه العيش بأي مكان في البلد، ولكن هذا ليس  موجوداً، فهناك صراع على الأرض والسلطة والمال، والمسيحيون هم نقطة ضعف  وكبش الفداء في الواقع.

 رووداو: بين المسلمين على وجه الخصوص،  يجري الحديث في أحيان كثيرة بين الأحزاب الإسلامية بأن هناك حملات لنشر  المسيحية، وأن أمريكا وأوروبا تريدان تحويل الناس إلى المسيحية، وهذه الدول  ورؤساؤها مسيحيون، فلماذا لا يستطيعون حماية مسيحيي العراق، ولماذا لا  يساعدونكم؟

 ساكو: الحل والخلاص يكمن في الداخل، فكم دولة وعدت  إقليم كوردستان بالاعتراف به قبل الاستفتاء، ولكن لم يحدث شيء، فهذه سياسة  مصالح ويجب ألا نعول على الخارج، بل على الذين نعيش معهم، وهم الكورد في  الإقليم، والعرب في الحكومة المركزية، فمشكلتنا داخلية وليس خارجية، ونحن  لا نستقوي بأحد، فالأمريكان، الأوروبيون، والروس لم يأتوا لحمايتنا، بل  لحماية مصالحهم، ونحن العراقيون يمكننا حماية أنفسنا معاً من خلال الحوار  الحضاري واحترام حقوق بعضنا البعض، وهذا هو الحل، وليس أن يقوم المسيحي  الخارجي بحماية مسيحيي الداخل، أو أن يقوم مسلمو إندونيسيا وماليزيا  وغيرهما بحماية المسلمين، فهذا عيب، وأشبه بحرب عالمية.

 رووداو: هل بابا الفاتيكان على اطلاع بأوضاع المسيحيين في العراق وإقليم كوردستان؟

 ساكو: بالتأكيد البابا مطلع على ذلك، فهناك سفارة عراقية وممثلية لإقليم  كوردستان في الفاتيكان، كما أننا نُطلع البابا على وضعنا، وهو يحترم سيادة  ووحدة العراق، ويؤمن بأن هذه المشاكل تُحل ضمن البيت العراقي المشترك.

 رووداو: ما هي آخر رسالة للبابا للمسيحيين في العراق وإقليم كوردستان؟

 ساكو: البابا يشجع على البقاء والتواصل والحوار، فهذا تراثهم، وهذه أرضهم،  والحرب والمشاكل لن تدوم، والتاريخ يبين ذلك، وإن شاء الله سيكون المستقبل  أفضل، ونتمنى أن يكون المستقبل أفضل لكل عراقي مهما كان.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*ابناء شعبنا في سهل نينوى يحضرون الحفل الموسيقي لدورات الموسيقى في مدينة بغديدا قره قوش*



 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 تقرير: قسم الأخبار

 الموسيقى هي لغة التعبير العالمية وهي فن  الألحان وهي صناعة تبحث عن طبيعة الانغام والايقاعات وأوزانها وتأليف  الموسيقى وطريقة ادائها تختلف تبعا للسياق الحضاري والاجتماعي، ففي مدينة  بغديدا قره قوش وبالتحديد في مركز مار بولس للخدمات الكنسية وبعد عودة  أهلنا إلى ديارهم بادر استاذ الموسيقى والالحان الاب دريد بربر بتشكيل فرقة  موسيقية شبابية مكونة من طلبة المراحل الاولى والثانية والثالثة لدورات  الموسيقى بدعم من منظمة إغاثة نينوى حيث قدمت هذه الفرقة مقطوعات موسيقية  وقوالب موسيقية وتراتيل ومقامات سريانيةً وعراقية وعربية وعالمية بقيادة  الاب دريد بربر وعدد من اساتذة هذه الفرقة فرح وأنمار ووسام.
 لقد حاول الاب دريد بربر جهد امكاناته إلى  تشكيل هذه الفرقة الموسيقية الشبابية التي اطلق عليها اسم الجماعة قائلا  نتمنى من اولادنا الذين تعلموا الموسيقى وهم امامكم على المسرح ان يشكلوا  مستقبلا اوركسترا وعازفين كي نطور ذاتنا ونقف جميعا مرة اخرى شامخين وبعد  عودة اهالينا إلى سهل نينوى ونقول إننا حققنا انجازا فنيا موسيقيا مثلما  قال البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني إن الموسيقى هي سيدة الفنون بل هي الفن الذي  يقربنا إلى الله.
 هذا وحضر الحفل الموسيقي والغنائي جمع  حاشد من أبناء شعبنا في سهل نينوى الذين أشادوا بأداء وتقديم هؤلاء الشباب  والشابات ماتعلموه من دورات الموسيقى بمراحلها المختلفة.
​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 سبتمبر 2018)

*مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يحضر الحفل الختامي لدورة الموسيقى الثالثة (Re-Mi) المقامة من قبل منظمة اغاثة نينوى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بدعوة من منظمة اغاثة نينوى الانسانية  HNRO حضر وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي الحفل الختامي لدورة تعلم  الموسيقي الثالثة (Re-Mi) المقامة من قبل منظمة اغاثة نينوى الانسانية HNRO  وذلك في تمام الساعة السادسة من مساء يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 4 / 9 / 2018  وعلى قاعة مار عمانوئيل في دار مار بولص للخدمات الكنسية في بغديدا قره  قوش.
 ضم الوفد السيد روني شمعون شعانا النائب  الاول والسيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني والسادة متي توما ابراهيم  وسالم متي شابا عضوي الهيئة الادارية للمجلس.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 سبتمبر 2018)

*مجلس المدارس الآشورية في سيدني، يصدر أثني عشر كتاباً لتعلم اللغة الآشورية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 صدر عن مجلس المدارس الآشورية التابع  لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في أستراليا برئاسة غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا،  منهاج تعليم اللغة الآشورية الذي يتضمّن اثني عشر كتاباً من الصّفّ  التحضيري إلى العاشر إضافة إلى كتاب للمبتدئين الذين يلتحقون مؤخراً  بالمدارس ، وهي من تأليف منسّق تعليم اللغة الآشورية الأستاذ أنور أتّو.
 يقسم كل كتاب إلى أربع وحدات ، حيث تتناول  كل وحدة موضوعاً يعكس اهتمامات التلاميذ ويناسب أعمارهم ويلبي حاجاتهم  اللغوية وتعتمد اللغة الآشورية المعاصرة والطريقة الكليّة في تعليم اللغة  كما تتضمّن تعليم مهارات الاستماع والفهم والمحادثة والقراءة والكتابة  إضافة إلى الاطلاع على التراث والتاريخ خلال دراسة الموضوعات.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 سبتمبر 2018)

*الهيئة الادارية لمجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي تعقد اجتماعها الدوري الاعتيادي لشهر ايلول*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقدت الهيئة الادارية لمجلس عشائر السريان  / برطلي الاجتماع الدوري الاعتيادي لشهر ايلول وذلك في تمام الساعة  السادسة من مساء يوم الخميس الموافق 6 / 9 / 2018 في مقر المجلس .
 ادار الاجتماع السيد روني شمعون شعانا  النائب الاول للمجلس بحضور اعضاء الهيئة الادارية وتم التباحث حول بطولة  عشائر السريان الخامسة بكرة القدم السباعي التي سوف يتم اقامتها بالتعاون  والتنسيق مع نادي برطلي الرياضي وبدعم من كنيسة برطلي السريانية ..
 وكذلك تم التباحث ايضا بالامور الامنية  والخدمية في برطلي السريانية من خدماء الماء والكهرباء وتبليط الشوارع وعدد  من المشاريع المقامة في الناحية .


----------



## paul iraqe (8 سبتمبر 2018)

*متضامنون مع الحراك السلمي في العراق.. صرخة الجالية العراقية من استراليا الى العالم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شهدت قاعة مونامور للأعراس عصر يوم  الثلاثاء 4-9-2018 تجمعا عراقيا نظمته لجنة العمل المشترك للجالية العراقية  في استراليا تحت شعار ( نتضامن مع المطالب المشروعة للحراك السلمي في  العراق وندين العنف والقوة المفرطة في مواجهته ) .
 قدم عريف الحفل الأستاذ اميل غريب فقرات  الأحتفالية بنجاح حيث قرأ في البداية البيان الختامي والذي قدمت منه نسخة  الى السيد قنصل جمهورية العراق في سيدني وكذلك نسخة الى عضو البرلمان  الأسترالي في بلدية ليفربول .
 ثم تلت بعد ذلك كلمات المشاركيين  والمشاركات والقصائد الشعرية وصبت فحواها في الدعم والتضامن مع الحراك  السلمي في العراق وادانة اعمال العنف والقوة في مواجهته .
 هذه الاحتفالية كانت صرخة قوية من  استراليا لدعم مطاليب اهالي البصرة في ابسط متطلبات الحياة .. الماء ...  والكهرباء ,,, وتوفير فرص العمل ,,, حقا انها مدينة منكوبة بمعنى الكلمة .
 البيان الختامي للجالية:
 نتضامن مع المطالب المشروعة للحراك السلمي في العراق وندين العنف والقوة المفرطة في مواجهته
 تشهد محافظات الوسط والجنوب ومعها العاصمة  بغداد منذ مطلع شهر تموز حركة احتجاجات واسعة استقطبت اوساطا كبيرة من  الشباب وركزت مطالباتها على توفير الخدمات( من كهرباء وماء صالح للشرب وسكن  )ومعالجة مشكلة البطالة . 
 المظاهرات التي انطلقت من البصرة وسرعان  ما امتدت لتشمل كل محافظات الوسط والجنوب والعديد من اقضيتها ونواحيها لم  تقابل منذ بداياتها من الجهات الحكومية والاحزاب المتنفذة الا بالعنت  والتجاهل اللذان سرعان ما تحولا الى تعامل فظ وقسوة مفرطة استخدم فيها حتى  الرصاص الحي سقط معه لحد الآن اكثر من 18 شهيد والمئات من الجرحى .
 وقد ترافق هذا العنف المفرط  مع حملة  اعتقالات وخطف شملت العديد من الناشطين كما اقدمت السلطات الحكومية في  محاولة  لعزل البلاد وخنق الحراك الشعبي على قطع شبكة الاتصالات -الانترنيت  فصلت من الخدمة عدد من الاعلاميين بسبب تعاطفهم مع مطالب المتظاهرين .
 ورغم ان التظاهر والاحتجاج حق كفله  الدستور العراقي في مواد عدة وتضمنته جميع شرائع حقوق الانسان والقانون  الدولي الا ان السلطات المسؤولة واحزابها اصرت منذ بدء الاحتجاجات على  تجريم المشاركين فيها واتهامهم بالعمالة والاندساس والتخريب بدل الانصات  الى مطالبهم العادلة التي لم تركز الا على حقوق اولية كالخدمات وفرص العمل .
 اننا ، في "لجنة العمل المشترك لمنظمات  الجالية العراقية" ، نعلن عن تضامننا ودعمنا الكامل للمتظاهرين ومطالبهم  المشروعة والدستورية وندين بشدة استعمال القوة والعنف في التعاطي معها بدلا  من الاستماع لصيحات الجياع والمحرومين الذين تطاولت معاناتهم وفقدوا كل  امل في وضع حد لها، ونطالب الحكومة بوضع حد لكل الممارسات العنفية لاجهزتها  ومسلحي المليشيات ومحاسبة المسؤولين عن سقوط تلك الاعداد الكبيرة من  الشهداء والجرحى ، والاسراع في التنفيذ الفعلي للحد الادنى من تلك المطالب.
 اننا ندعو كل الاخيار في عراقنا والعالم  وجميع الهيئات الحكومية وغير الحكومية المنظمات الحقوقية والانسانية وعلى  رأسها مفوضية حقوق الانسان التابعة للامم المتحدة الى التضامن مع  المتظاهرين العزل والضغط باتجاه وقف الانتهاكات الفظة لحقوق الانسان لهؤلاء  المتظاهرين وتحقيق مطالبهم العادلة.

 "لجنة العمل المشترك لمنظمات الجالية العراقية"
       - جمعية النساء الآشورية :
       - جريدة "بانوراما"   - جريدة "العراقية "
       - حزب بيت نهرين الديمقراطي  -- الحركة الديمقراطية الآشورية ( زوعا)
         - حركة ابناء التيار الصدري . - الحزب الشيوعي الكردستاني.
          - الرابطة الكلدانية ( مظلة تضم اكثر من 20 جمعية بضمنها "جمعية المرأة الكلدانية " )
          - رابطة المرأة العراقية .    - رابطة المرأة المندائية
           - مركز كردستان العلمانية  - لجنة الدفاع عن حقوق الانسان -استراليا
            - ممثلية اتحاد الجمعيات المندائية في المهجر - مركز اعمار العراق الاعلامي
            - " جمعية الأكاديميين العراقيين في استراليا و نيوزلندا"
             - منتدى الجامعيين العراقي الاسترالي


            المخرج
     غازي ميخائيل هرمز
    مدير مكتب فضائية عشتار
        سيدني استراليا


----------



## paul iraqe (8 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## paul iraqe (9 سبتمبر 2018)

*اللقاء الثالث لحوار الأديان في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 اجتمعت صباح السبت 8 ايلول 2018 قيادات  دينية مسلمة ( شيعية وسنية) ومسيحية وبحضور ممثل عن الديانتين الايزيدية  والصابئة المندائية. وذلك  في مقر المجمع الفقهي العراقي في جامع الامام  الأعظم ابي حنيفة النعمان في الاعظمية ببغداد.  
  اشترك فيه اكثر من أربعين شخصية دينية  واكاديمية.  في البداية  رحب  الدكتور عبد الوهاب السامرائي  بالحضور وهنأ  نيافة الكردينال ساكو بالقبعة الكردينالية ثم  دار النقاش حول الحرية  الدينية، واهمية الاعتراف بالديانات وقبولها وتوعية الناس بالمفاهيم  المغلوطة عن الديانات، واصدار فتاوى بتحريم قتل الأبرياء والاعتداء على  ممتلكاتهم،  ونبذ خطاب الكراهية والبحث عن الاليات لمعالجته.  كما تطرق  المجتمعون الى موضوع تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة وأوضاع البصرة والاحتجاجات  وتوفير الخدمات الاساسية. وبعد الغذاء الذي قدمه المجمع الفقهي صدر النداء  الاتي: 
  نداء من أجل الحوار والتعايش 
 بدعوة من المجمع الفقهي العراقي لكبار  العلماء للدعوة والإفتاء، وتحت شعار “الحوار بوابة التعايش”  عقد  صباح  السبت 8 ايلول 2018  اللقاء الثالث من سلسلة لقاءات بين قيادات دينية   إسلامية ومسيحية  وممثلي المكونات الدينية من  الايزيديين والمندائيين. في  رحاب جامع الإمام الأعظم أبي حنيفة النعمان وبعد تداول الآراء في جلسة حوار  نقاشية معمقة لمجموعة من المسائل تناولت :
  – تأكيد مبدأ سيادة القانون وبناء دولة المواطنة من دون تمييز من خلال حكومة عادلة.
 – مواجهة خطابات الكراهية وتشريع قانون يجرم التحريض عليها.
 – مواجهة الفساد بحزم ومعاقبة المفسدين.
 – حماية المتظاهرين السلميين وتحقيق مطالبهم في البصرة وبقية المحافظات مع تأكيد ضرورة حماية الممتلكات العامة التي هي ملك للشعب.
 – وضع برنامج عملي لايجاد الحلول للمشكلات التي تعيق بناء السلم الاجتماعي.
 – ضرورة إقرار العدالة الاجتماعية  وتوفير الخدمات للمواطنين كافة.
 – حصر السلاح بيد الدولة على نحو يَضمن حماية أرواح المواطنين وممتلكاتهم.
 بغداد بتاريخ ٨/٩/٢٠١٨


----------



## paul iraqe (9 سبتمبر 2018)

*هكذا وجدوا كتب مسيحية سرقها داعش من متحف كنيسة مار توما في الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - السومرية نيوز/
 أعلنت وزارة الداخلية العراقية، عن القبض  على متهم بحوزته ثلاثة كتب أثرية للديانة المسيحية سرقها تنظيم “داعش” من  “متحف كنيسة مار توما” في مدينة الموصل.
 وقال المتحدث باسم الوزارة اللواء سعد  معن في بيان تلقت السومرية نيوز نسخة منه، إن “مكتب مكافحة سرقة السيارات  التابع لمديرية مكافحة اجرام شرطة نينوى وبناء على معلومات استخبارية ألقي  القبض على متهم وبحوزته ثلاثة كتب اثرية تعود للديانة المسيحية في حي  الصديق بالجانب الأيسر لمدينة الموصل”.
 وأضاف معن، أن تلك الكتب “قامت عصابات  داعش الإرهابية بسرقتها ونهبها من متحف كنيسة مار توما في منطقة النبي  جرجيس في الموصل القديمة تم إتخاذ الإجراءات القانونية بحق المتهم وتوقيفه  من قبل قاضي التحقيق المختص وفق المادة ٤ \ ١ ارهاب”..


----------



## paul iraqe (9 سبتمبر 2018)

*نداء من رئيس أساقفة البصرة وجنوب العراق للكلدان: اذكرونا في صلواتكم ولأجل المتظاهرين المظلومين المحرومين من ابسط حقوق الانسان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 أطلق رئيس أساقفة البصرة وجنوب العراق  للكلدان، مار حبيب هرمز النوفلي، نداءً جاء فيه “اذكرونا في صلواتكم ولأجل  المتظاهرين المظلومين المحرومين من ابسط حقوق الانسان، كي تلتزم الحكومة  اخلاقيا وأدبيا بواجبها وتعي، بعمق الظلم الحاصل في البصرة”. فيما يلي نص  البيان:

 اذكرونا في صلواتكم ولأجل المتظاهرين المظلومين المحرومين  من ابسط حقوق الانسان كي تلتزم الحكومة اخلاقيا وأدبيا بواجبها وتعي بعمق  الظلم الحاصل في البصرة

 أمس الاول كانت نصف مقاعد الكنيسة فارغة  لعدم تمكن المصلين من الوصول اليها بسبب غلق الشوارع واطلاقات النار  العشوائية في الشوارع المحيطة بها اضافة الى استخدام الحجارة من قبل  المتظاهرين وارتفاع السنة اللهب ولكن لم يمنع اخوة وأخوات مسلمين من  المشاركة معنا في القداس لأجل البصرة كي لا ينهار كل شي لا سامح الله 

 تقول احدى الأخوات المسلمات ان بيتها يبعد مسافة كيلومتر عن الكنيسة ولكن  استغرق الوقت لوصولها ساعة كاملة كان من بين الحاضرين في الكنيسة للصلاة  مسؤولا في ديوان المحافظة وعدد من مسؤولي نشر الثقافة ابرزهم مسؤول صحفي  بصري ومندوبين من أقضية الزبير والقرنة والمدينة الذين طلبوا دورا اكبر  للكنيسة

 أكدنا لممثل الاحتفال بيوم الاول من عاشوراء القادم من  النجف وللمستشارة السياسية لممثلة هيئة الامم القادمة من بغداد ان ما يحصل  هو حصاد لإهمال حقوق الانسان البسيطة من الماء والكهرباء والبنى التحتية،  ونتيجة للبطالة وتفشي الأمية والفقر والمخدرات وغلاء الايجارات والرشاوي  وتلوث البيئة وسط الحر الشديد حيث البصرة من اكثر مدن العالم حرارة

 لو سمعتم ما يحصل من أحداث، يخجل الانسان عند سماعها، لأدركتم ان البصرة  تعيش كارثة صحية واجتماعية وثقافية رغم انها أغنى محافظة عراقية

 لا اريد اي تعليق فقط ان تذكروا بالصلاة من دفنوا في القبور وكانوا يحلمون بحياة افضل ومن سقط البارحة واليوم ضحية العنف

 ان تذكروا بصلواتكم الراقدين في المستشفيات الحفاة والعراة، اليتامى  والأرامل، العاطلين عن العمل، ضحايا المخدرات، ضحايا العنف الاسري  والاجتماعي

 وبدلا من الحياة الأفضل فأهل البصرة في درب الآلام

 رجاء لا اريد تعليقات بل صلاة

 المطران حبيب هرمز


----------



## paul iraqe (10 سبتمبر 2018)

*مختار قرية صوريا الكسان كليانه يزور قناة عشتار الفضائية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قام مختار قرية صوريا الكسان كليانه  بزيارة قناة عشتار الفضائية وكان باستقباله المدير العام للقناة رازميك  مراديان وعدد من مدراء الاقسام فيها وجرى خلال اللقاء حديث تناول مذبحة  صوريا التي وقعت في 16/9/1969 واستذكار ابناء شعبنا في الوطن والمهجر هذه  المذبحة وشهدائها من ابناء القرية اضافة الى كاهنها حنا قاشا ، وقال مختار  قرية صوريا خلال اللقاء انه بهذه المناسبة يقام حفل استذكار شهداء مذبحة  صوريا في القرية نفسها وعند نصب شهداء القرية حيث اعيد بناء قرية صوريا من  قبل المحسن الكبير الاستاذ سركيس اغاجان من جانبه تحدث المدير العام للقناة  رازميك مراديان عن قيام قناة عشتار الفضائية بتغطية هذه المناسبة اضافة  الى تقديم برامج توثق اثار هذه الجريمة البشعة.
 وفي ختام  اللقاء  أجرت قناة عشتار  الفضائية حوارا خاص مع مختار قرية صوريا الكسان كليانه وتضمن الحوار الذي  اجراه الاعلامي شمعون متي محاور عدة حول المأساة التي تعرضت لها قرية صوريا  في 16/9/1969 وما المطلوب من انجازات لدعم هذه القرية المنكوبة وسيعرض  الحوار في الساعة 8:30 من مساء الخميس 13/9/2018 ويعاد صباح الجمعة  14/9/2018 في الوقت نفسه وحسب توقيت العراق .


----------



## paul iraqe (10 سبتمبر 2018)

المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية تعقد اجتماعا لتطوير الية عملها وفق نظام كايزن





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 عقد المدير العام للدراسة السريانية السيد  عماد سالم ججو اجتماعا في مقر المديرية حسب توجيهات مكتب المفتش العام في  وزارة التربية الاتحادية حول تطوير الية العمل وخطة واستراتيجية المديرية  العامة للدراسة السريانية وذلك صباح يوم الاحد 9 ايلول 2018 حيث تناول  الاجتماع الرؤية والرسالة والاهداف للاربع سنوات المقبلة لغاية 2022 ،  وحضره معاون المدير العام الدكتورة نضال متي ومدير قسم التدريب والاشراف  السيدة فلورنس بهنام.
 كما تطرق النقاش خلال الاجتماع حول العديد  من النقاط لتطوير اليات العمل للدراسة السريانية وتشكيل لجان للعمل عليها  واعمامها الى اقسام الدراسة السريانية في بغداد تربية الرصافة الثانية  ونينوى وكركوك والبصرة في العديد من المجالات ورسم سياسة المديرية وفق احدث  الانظمة في الاداء الوظيفي وضمان الجودة وخطط الطواريء وانظمة الارشفة  وادارة المعرفة والتوصيف الوظيفي وادارة المخاطر من خلال ترشيح موظفين من  المديرية للتدريب وفق هذه المجالات وتشكيل لجان للعمل عليها مع المديريات  العامة المعنية في وزارة التربية.





​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 سبتمبر 2018)

*رئاسة بلدية عنكاوا تواصل تنفيذ حملة تبليط شوارع عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تواصل رئاسة بلدية عنكاوا القيام بحملة  تنظيف وترميم واكساء التخسفات والحفر في شوارع بلدة عنكاوا بعد استحصال  الموافقات الرسمية من وزارة البلديات والاشغال العامة في اقليم كوردستان  وفي الشارع الذي يربط محطة تعبئة البانزين الحكومية بقاطع مرور عنكاوا يقوم  المهندسون والفنيون والعمال في بلدية عنكاوا بتنفيذ حملة تبليط واكساء هذا  الشارع.
 ويقول رئيس بلدية عنكاوا المهندس سولاف  هرمز سبو لقناة عشتار الفضائية ان رئاسة البلدية تنفذ هذه الحملة لتبليط  واكساء هذا الشارع بعد ان قمنا بمعالجة التخسفات والحفر في شارع المساطحات  وان هذه الحملات ستستمر مستقبلا لمعالجة كل الشوارع المتضررة في عنكاوا هذا  وينظر اهالي عنكاوا بأهمية سياحية لهذه الحملة التي تقوم بها رئاسة بلدية  عنكاوا نظرا لانها اعادت الحيوية لهذه الشوارع بعد حالة الاندثار الجزئي  التي حصلت فيها  نتيجة كثرة المرور عليها وكذلك بسبب المتغيرات المناخية .


----------



## paul iraqe (10 سبتمبر 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يختتم المهرجان السنوي لكنيسة تهنئة العذراء ببغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى مساء الأحد 9 أيلول 2018 قداس اختتام  المهرجان السنوي لكنيسة تهنئة العذراء في ذكرى تأسيسها، الذي شاركه فيه  الأب ألبير هشام نعوم، راعي الكنيسة بحضور الأستاذ رعد كجه جي، رئيس ديوان  أوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية، وعدد من  المؤمنين..
 خلال الموعظة أشار غبطته الى القراءات  الثلاث (الأولى من سفر إشعيا 32: 1-8، والثانية من رسالة الرسول بولس الى  أهل فيليبي 1: 2-21، والثالثة من إنجيل متى 13: 24-30) وربطها بحياتنا  اليومية، لكي نستقي منها ما يعبئنا بالرجاء والأمل والفرح المسيحي الذي  يساعدنا على اجتياز الصعوبات التي يمر بها حالياً بلدنا والمنطقة ككل.
 وأكد غبطته على وجوب إعتماد الواقعية  والفطنة في مواجهة الشر الذي سيزول لا محالة، فالفرج قريب لمن يؤمن بان  الخير لابد ان ينتصر على الشر ، كما ورد في مَثَل الحنطة والزؤان في انجيل  اليوم.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 سبتمبر 2018)

*السيد ماكس بريموراك يزور مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 استقبل مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في  العراق صباح السبت 8/9/2018 في دير القديس كره بيت للارمن الارثوذكس ببغداد  السيد ماكس برايموراك الممثل الخاص لبرنامج مساعدة الاقليات في مكتب مايك  بنس والوفد المرافق له.
 وفي بداية اللقاء رحب رؤساء الطوائف  والكنائس بالسيد ماكس كما تم الحديث حول تشكيل الحكومة الجديدة والوضع  العام في العراق واوضاع الاقليات ومخاوفهم ومستقبلهم ومساهمة الولايات  المتحدة الاميركية في إعمار المدن المهدمة ، ونقل السيد ماكس رغبة الكنائس  الامريكية بتقوية الروابط بين ابنائها ممن سقطوا على ارض العراق في تأدية  خدمتهم العسكرية مع رعايا الكنائس العراقية.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 سبتمبر 2018)

*إختتام دورة التعليم السرياني لطلبة الابتدائية لتجمع عشتار/ بغديدا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 نمرود قاشا  

 شهدت قاعة الشهيد يشوع مجيد هداية فعالية  اختتام تخرج دورة اللغة السريانية لطلبة المدارس الابتدائية والتي أقيمت من  قبل تجمع عشتار لمنظمات المجتمع المدني وضمن نشاطات مركز السريان لرعاية  مواهب الطفولة عصر يوم الجمعة 7 أيلول 2018 وبرعاية سيادة راعي الأبرشية  المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي وحضور سيادة المطران صليبا شمعون المستشار  ألبطريركي للكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية وشخصيات دينية ومدنية من مسؤولي  الدوائر والمؤسسات الجماهيرية.
 ابتدأت الاحتفالية بالنشيد الوطني العراقي  باللغة السريانية " اثروديل اثروديل " ، ثم قدمت الآنسة كاترين عصام ميخا  نبذة عن الدورة تلتها عدد من الفعاليات للطلبة الخريجين باللغة السريانية  وأختتمت بتوزيع الجوائز على الطلبة المتخرجين.
 ومن الجدير بالإشارة إليه إلى أن الدورة  كانت قد بدأت للفترة من 1 آب ولغاية 1 أيلول 2018 وضمت ( 72 ) تلميذا لطلبة  وطالبات المرحلة الابتدائية، فقد اشرف على الدورة الشماس ( عصام ميخا ياكو  ) فيما كانت السيدة ( هدى برنار شيتو ) مرشدة الدورة والآنسة ( كاترين  عصام ياكو ) معلمة.
  قدم الاحتفالية : كاترين عصام ، أنس عولو.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 سبتمبر 2018)

*مجلس الكرادلة في اجتماعه الـ 26 يؤكد التضامن الكامل مع البابا*







اجتماع مجلس الكرادلة بحضور قداسة البابا ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اذاعة الفاتيكان/

 بدأ صباح الاثنين 10 أيلول سبتمبر  الاجتماع السادس والعشرون لمجلس الكرادلة، ونشرت دار الصحافة التابعة للكرس  الرسولي إعلانا للمجلس مما جاء فيه التضامن الكامل مع قداسة البابا فرنسيس  أمام ما حدث في الأسابيع الأخيرة.
 بدأ مجلس الكرادلة  اجتماعه السادس  والعشرين صباح الاثنين 10 أيلول سبتمبربحضور قداسة البابا فرنسيس، ويستمر  الاجتماع حتى 12 من الشهر. هذا وأصدرت دار الصحافة التابعة للكرسي الرسولي  إعلانا للمجلس جاء فيه أن المجلس الذي يستعد لتسليم الحبر الأعظم المقترح  الخاص بإصلاح الكوريا الرومانية، والذي أعده المجلس خلال سنوات عمله الخمس  الأولى، قد رأى، ولمواصلة العمل، الحاجة إلى طلب تأمل من قداسة البابا حول  عمل وبنية وتشكيلة المجلس وذلك أيضا للسن المتقدمة لبعض أعضائه.
 نقل البيان أيضا رضا المجلس لنجاح اللقاء  العالمي التاسع للعائلات الذي عُقد في دبلن، وهنأ مجلس الكرادلة لهذه  المناسبة عميد دائرة العلمانيين والعائلة والحياة الكاردينال كيفين فاريل  والدائرة وأيضا رئيس الأساقفة ديارميد مارتن على الاشتراك في تنظيم اللقاء.
 هذا وقد أعلن مجلس الكرادلة التضامن  الكامل مع البابا فرنسيس أمام ما حدث خلال الأسابيع الأخيرة، وختم الإعلان  الذي نشرته دار الصحافة أن المجلس على علم بأن الكرسي الرسولي يستعد، وأمام  النقاش الحالي، لصياغة الإيضاحات المحتملة والضرورية.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 سبتمبر 2018)

*تعيينات جديدة في صفوف كهنة الأبرشية البطريركية الكلدانية*

*تعيينات جديدة في صفوف كهنة الأبرشية البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/


 أجرى غبطة ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو تعيينات جديدة بين كهنة الأبرشية البطريركية ببغداد في  اجتماع عقده صباح يوم الخميس 13 ايلول 2018 في مقر البطريركية بالمنصور مع  معاونيه المطران شليمون وردوني والمطران باسيليوس يلدو والاباء الكهنة  وتداولوا فيه عدة نقاط من بينها مركزية اصدار شهادات العماذ والزواج  والوفاة ومطلق الحال من قبل البطريركية اعتبارا من السنة الجديدة 2019  والتحضير للقاء الكهنة الثقافي في اربيل للأيام 17 – 19 من شهر ايلول  الحالي، ومن ثم كانت تعيينات الكهنة كما يلي:
 –  الاب بيير قونجا، مساعدا لمدير المعهد  الكهنوتي البطريركي لمدة سنة علما  انه من ابرشية مار توما الرسول في  ديترويت وطلب ان يقيم لفترة سنة في العراق لأداء خدمة راعوية وتعلم اللغة  العربية.
 –   الاب نوزت بطرس، للدراسة في روما لمدة سنتين.
 –   الاب فادي ليون، راعياً لإرساليتنا في ليون – فرنسا.
 –   رعية باريس ستكون بأشراف الخوري صبري انار.
 –   الاب روبرت جرجيس، كاهنا لكاتدرائية مار يوسف – كرادة، خربنده.
 –   الاب فادي نظير، راعياً لكنيسة الصعود – المشتل.
 –   الاب ريان باكوس، راعياً  لكنيسة مار بثيون – البلديات.
 –   الاب وائل الشابي، مساعداً لراعي كنيسة مار كوركيس –  بغداد الجديدة.
 –   الاب نشأت توزا، كاهناً لرعية مار بولس الرسول في الزعفرانية.
 –   الأب غسان البوتاني، كاهنا لرعية  العائلة المقدسة في البتاوين.
 –   الاب مارتن بني، راعيا لكنيسة الانتقال  في  المنصور.
 –   الاب اداي ( زاهر) بابكا، مساعداً لراعي كنيسة مار اداي (كرمليس).
 –   الاب صلاح هادي خدوري،  للتقاعد.
 في ختام اللقاء توجه الجميع الى كابيلا البطريركية للصلاة من اجل نجاح الكهنة في مهمتهم الجديدة وخدمتهم ثم تناولوا غداء المحبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 سبتمبر 2018)

*المونسينيور بيوس قاشا والمجلس الراعوي  لكنيسته يهنئون البطريرك الكردينال ساكو*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- إعلام البطريركية/

 زار مساء الخميس 13 أيلول 2018  المونسينيور بيوش قاشا وأعضاء المجلس الراعوي في خورنة القديس يوسف للسريان   الكاثوليك مقر البطريركية ببغداد لتهنئة غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال  مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى بنيل القبعة الكاردينالية.
 وتناول الحديث مدى التوافق بين الكنائس المسيحية وسُبل التعاون المشترك بينها في سبيل ترسيخ قيم المسيحية وتجذّر المسيحيين في وطنهم.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 سبتمبر 2018)

*إفتتاح مدرسة أم المعونة الخاصة (الدراسة الإنكليزية) في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 بحضور سيادة المطران كيبهارد فورست، مطران  إيبارشية روتنبورغ – شتوتغارت، افتتح سيادة المطران بشار متي وردة إعدادية  أم المعونة الخاصة (الدراسة الإنكليزية) في بلدة عنكاوا (مقاطعة 147) صباح  يوم الجمعة 14/09/2018.
 حضر الإحتفالية سعادة القنصل العام  لجمهورية المانيا في أربيل ورؤساء الدوائر الحكومية في بلدة عنكاوا والآباء  الكهنة والأخوات الراهبات.
 وأشاد حضرة السيد فهمي صليوا بابكة مدير  تربية أطراف أربيل وممثل وزير التربية في حكومة إقليم كردستان الدكتور  بشتوان صادق بالمشروع وبأهميته مؤكداً على عزم الإيبارشية لتكون إعدادية أم  المعونة المدرسة الأكثر تميزاً من خلال الكفاءات العلمية التي ستدير هذه  المؤسسة التعليمية التي تضاف الى مؤسسات الإيبارشية الأخرى: مدرسة مار  قرداغ، البشارة، مريمانا والجامعة الكاثوليكية.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 سبتمبر 2018)




----------



## paul iraqe (17 سبتمبر 2018)

*سهل نينوى يزهو بالازياء الشعبية في احتفالية تخرج دورة مارافرام لتعليم اللغة السريانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 اقام مركز مار بولص للخدمات الكنسية  احتفالية تخرج دورة مارافرام لتعليم اللغة السريانية وذلك يوم السبت  الموافق 15 ايلول 2018، وعلى قاعة المرحوم مارعمانوئيل بني في بناية  المركز، حضرها المدير العام للدراسة السريانية السيد عماد سالم ججو والسيد  لبيب الكاتب والدكتور فاضل قاشا اضافة الى معلمين ومعلمات الدورة والتلاميذ  الدارسين في الدورة الذي حضروا بالازياء الشعبية السريانية.
 تضمن الحفل اقامة القداس باللغة السريانية  من قبل سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي راعي ابرشية الموصل وكركوك  للسريان الكاثوليك وبمشاركة الخور اسقف نوئيل القس توما والاب دريد. كما تم  غناء النشيد الوطني باللغة السريانية من قبل التلاميذ والتلميذات  المشاركين في الدورة.
 هذا والقى المشرف عصام ميخا كلمة باللغة  السريانية تحدث فيها عن مجريات الدورة التي استمرت لمدة شهر بمشاركة 752  تلميذ وتلميذة، واشاد في كلمته بدور المدير العام للدراسة السريانية  لمتابعته الدورة وزيارته لها اثناء اقامتها. كما شكر ميخا في كلمته ايضا  سيادة المطران موشي لدعمه للدورة.
 بعدها تم توزيع شهادات شكر وتقدير مقدمة  من المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية الى سيادة المطران موشي والخور اسقف  نوئيل والاب دريد والسيد لبيب الكاتب والسيد عصام ميخا والى معلمي ومعلمات  الدورة، وتم اختتام الحفل بالصلاة الربية باللغة السريانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 سبتمبر 2018)

*مسيحيون عراقيون في كوردستان يخشون الرجوع إلى الموصل حتى بعد عام من هزيمة تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رويترز/
 مع استمرار استحواذ ذكريات الدمار والعنف  بالموصل، تحت حكم تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية، على أذهانهم تتحدى عائلات مسيحية  ما زالت تعيش في مخيم للنازحين بمدينة أربيل أمرا لكنيسة تدير المخيم لهم  بمغادرته.
 وعلى أمل أن تُتاح لهم فرصة في الهجرة ينتظر زهاء 100 شخص إلى ما لا نهاية في مساكن ضيقة لأن بيوتهم في الموصل أو في سهل نينوى دُمرت بالكامل تقريبا في معركة طرد مسلحي التنظيم المتشدد.
 وقال مسيحي من باطنايا في الموصل بمحافظة  نينوى يدعى رائد أبلحد كوركيس "أنا بالنسبة لي ما أرجع للموصل لأن أنا شفت  الضيم قدامي. شفت الضيم قدامي، القتل، والدموم، وشفت الخطف، وشفت كثير  أشياء شفتها أني بالموصل".
 وأضاف كوركيس "تقريبا من 1500 عائلة،  نصفها طلعت ع الخارج، والنصف الآخر راح رجع لمناطقهم، بقوا مناطق الموصل  وقسم من مناطق سهل نينوى الذي لا يوجد بها معيشة لا كهرباء بها ولا ماء  بها، بيوتها كلها خراب ومشعولة، يعني معاناة النازحين فرد نوب هنا، رجال  الدين ... المفروض يوفرون للفقير ويساعدوه".
 ومثل كثير من المسيحيين أُحرق بيت كوركيس ونُهب بعد سقوط بلديته في قبضة تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية عام 2014.
 ووجهت الدولة الاسلامية، التي استهدفت  أتباع ومواقع دينية لطوائف الاقليات في العراق وسوريا، إنذارا إلى  المسيحيين: ادفعوا الجزية أو ادخلوا في الاسلام أو فلتموتوا بالسيف. وفر  معظمهم باتجاه المنطقة الكردية المتمتعة بحكم ذاتي.
 وبدون دخل وزوج مريض وولدان تلتزم  بإطعامهم تقول مسيحية من الموصل تدعى رجينا الياس شعيا (57 عاما) إنه لا  يمكنها العودة للموصل طالما لا تأمن على ولديها.
 وأوضحت رجينا، التي تعيش مع ابنيها وزوجها  في مسكن ضيق من غرفتين ويتناولون حساء العدس. وأضافت رجينا: "هذا بيتي،  هذا قصر وإحنا قاعدين. عندي ثلاث غرف بالموصل، إيش أعمل. أخاف للموصل أروح،  أربع مرات هددونا بالموصل، قتلوا أختي 2006 ونزحنا ورجعنا للمرة الثانية.  25 سنة عمرها، من نفس سوق النبي قتلوها، ليش؟ مسيحية وتبيع ملابس وتبيع أشياء منها شجرة عيد الميلاد".
 لكن مسيحية أخرى تدعى حنان بهنام (45  عاماً) عادت إلى بلدتها قرقوش بعد أن تعبت من العيش مع عائلتها المكونة من  سبعة أفراد في منزل مستأجر في مدينة أربيل القريبة بإقليم كردستان، وفتحت  في بلدتها متجراً صغيراً لكسب العيش وإعادة بناء منزلها الذي أحرقه ودمره  مقاتلو الدولة الإسلامية.
 وقالت حنان بهنام: "من يضمن لنا أمان،  راجعين إحنا بنفسنا لقرقوش، ما عندنا غير مكان نروح، يعني شكد (إلى متى)  نظل نازحين. ما كو غير مكان، لازم نرجع على منطقتنا، بس يعني أمان ماكو،  الناس لهسة (للآن) قاعدة تهجر، قسم من عندها، كلها ودها تطلع، أكو هواي  ودها تطلع، تسافر، تروح الأردن، تروح لبنان، تروح لفرنسا".
 ونهب المسلحون قرقوش وسرقوا كل شيء ذي  قيمة من أجهزة تلفزيون وغسالات وبرادات (ثلاجات)، لتوزيعها غنائم على  أتباعهم أو بيعها من أجل الربح.
 وبعد مرور أكثر من عام على استعادة الموصل من المتشددين لا تزال معظم بيوت المسيحيين في قرقوش مدمرة ومحروقة كما لا تزال كتابات التنظيم المتشدد على جدران الكثير من المباني بالبلدة.
 وأُحرقت بعض المنازل سواء لعمل سحابة دخان  تحجب الرؤية عن طائرات التحالف التي كانت تقصف التنظيم دعما للقوات  العراقية أو نكاية في السكان فيما يبدو.
 ويعود تاريخ المسيحية في شمال العراق إلى  القرن الأول الميلادي. وقد انخفض عدد المسيحيين بشكل حاد خلال أعمال العنف  التي تلت الإطاحة بصدام حسين عام 2003، واستيلاء تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية على  الموصل في 2014 من أجل تطهير المدينة من المسيحيين لأول مرة منذ ألفي عام.  وترك معظم المسيحيين منازلهم وفروا لإقليم كردستان المتمتع بالحكم الذاتي،  متخلين عن أحد أقدم المراكز المسيحية.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 سبتمبر 2018)

*بمناسبة الاحتفالات بعيد الصليب منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون السريانية يقيم "أمسية للترانيم"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة / بهنام شمني
 تصوير/ متي ال مجي
 في اجواء سادها الخشوع، والصمت والاصغاء غلبا على اجواء المكان. حيث كان الترنيم للرب سيد المشهد .
 تحت شعار (لنرنم .... الرب يسمع) وبمناسبة  الاحتفالات بعيد الصليب اقام منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون السريانية  بالتعاون مع كنيسة برطلي السريانية مساء السبت ١٥ ايلول الجاري أمسية  ترانيم احياها المرنمان هيفاء دانيال واندراوس سعد بمشاركة العازف خالد  وليد متوكا وقدمتها الانسة بشرى جرجيس اسحاقي.
 حضر الامسية التي اقيمت في قاعة المركز  الثقافي المسيحي لكنيسة ماركوركيس ببرطلي المطران متي متوكا والابوان  الخوري قرياقوس حنا البرطلي والخور أسقف فارس تمس والاخوات الراهبات فضلا  عن جمهور كبير غصت بهم القاعة استمعوا خلالها وعلى مدى ساعة من الزمان الى  ترانيم باللغة السريانية واخرى بالعربية اجاد المرنمان في ادائها، فصفق  لهما الحضور طويلا. كيف لا وهي كانت لهم كاجنحة حلقت بارواحهم نحو الرب الى  ملكوت السماء وهم احياء.
 هذا وشاركت القنوات الفضائية عشتار تيفي وسورويو تي في و ANBsat في تسجيل وقائع الامسية.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 سبتمبر 2018)

*رئيس المرصد العراقي لحقوق الإنسان يكشف أسباب عدم عودة المسيحيين إلى الموصل*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - إمد/
 قال رئيس المرصد العراقي لحقوق الإنسان،  مصطفى السعدون، إنه بعد مضي أكثر من عام على تحرير مدينة الموصل من قبضة  تنظيم داعش الإرهابي مازالت هناك مخاوف لدى المسيحيين من العودة مرة أخرى  لمنازلهم، مؤكداً أن مخاوف المسيحيون في الموصل، أو في محافظة نينوى بشكل  عام، تزداد يومياً وحتى الآن لم يعد منهم إلى مناطقه سوى قرابة 20%.
 وأضاف السعدون خلال لقاء له على فضائية  "الغد" الإخبارية،أن المخاوف التي تعيق عودة المسيحيين إلى أرضهم هي  الاعتداءات التي قد تحدث ضدهم من قبل جماعات مسلحة وبعض المتطرفين الذين  لازالوا موجودين في تلك المناطق، بالإضافة إلى ذلك الصراع على مناطق سهل  نينوى وهي مناطق أقليات وفيها عدد كبير من مناطق المسيحيين التي يتصارع  عليها العرب والكرد والحكومة الاتحادية وإقليم كردستان والسنة والشيعة، وهو  ما يجعل المسيحيين يعتقدون أنهم قد يكونوا من جديد حطباً لصراع قد يشتعل  في أية لحظة.
 وأوضح السعدون أنه منذ بداية 2018 تم  تسجيل عدد من الاعتداءات على عوائل مسيحية في قراقوش ومناطق أخرى في سهل  نينوى، مضيفا أن هناك جماعات مسلحة تتبع أحزاب سياسية لا تريد للمسيحيين أن  يعودوا لمناطقهم اعتدوا عليهم، متابعاً أنه بالإضافة إلى المخاوف الأمنية  هناك عوائق تتعلق الاقتصاد، إذ لا توجد فرص عمل في مناطقهم لشبابهم  وعوائلهم، فضلا عن غياب الخدمات وتهدم عدد كبير من المنازل.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 سبتمبر 2018)

*بعد اغلاقها منذ اربعة عقود: افتتاح اول كنيسة في كوباني باسم الاخوة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - كوباني كورد/
 احتفل المسيحيون بافتتاح أول كنيسة  في  مدينة كوباني، وقالت الإدارية في الكنيسة نجاة مسلا، إنهم افتتحوا الكنيسة  أمس بدعم من منظمة “avc” المسيحية، لافتة أن عدد العوائل المسيحية  المتواجدة في المدينة يبلغ عددها 50.
 وتابعت “مسلا” أن “الكنيسة تفتح أبوابها  لجميع الأشخاص من مختلف الطوائف، وأتمنى أن يعم السلام على جميع المسلمين  والمسيحين في كوباني”.
 بدوره قال أحد الأهالي صالح حاجي، أن معظم  الطوائف في المدينة شاركوا باحتفال افتتاح الكنيسة، وعبّر آخر جنار حكمت  عن سعادته بالافتتاح.
 وافتتحت لجنة المسيحيين والمسيحيين  القاطنين في مقاطعة كوباني بإقليم الفرات اليوم كنيسة باسم ” كنيسة الأخوة”  في مدينة كوباني , انطلاقاً من مفهوم الأمة الديمقراطية والعيش المشترك  بين الطوائف والأديان, وحضر مراسم افتتاحها الرئيس المشترك لمجلس حركة  المجتمع الديمقراطي أحمد شيخو ,الرئيس المشترك لهيئة الداخلية في مقاطعة  كوباني بوزان خليل, ممثلون عن الأحزاب السياسية, مؤسسات المجتمع المدني إلى  جانب العشرات من أهالي المدينة.
 بدأت مراسم الافتتاح بالوقوف دقيقة صمت  استذكاراً للشهداء, تلتها كلمة الرئيس المشترك لمجلس حركة المجتمع  الديمقراطي أحمد شيخو الذي أكد فيها على أخوة الشعوب والعيش المشترك في ظل  الإدارة الذاتية الديمقراطية والتي تحققت بفضل نضال وتضحيات الشهداء.
 وتطرق أحمد شيخو في كلمته إلى بعض الجهات  التي حاولت زرع الفتن بين الطوائف في شمال سوريا وتشويه الإسلام الحقيقي,  وافتتاح مثل هذه الكنيسة في مدينة كوباني دليل على فشل كل تلك السياسات  التي حيكت ضد الشعب, وهذه الكنسية هي من نتاج ثورة روج آفا التي وحدت بين  الأديان والطوائف وزرعت الحب والأخوة بين الشعب والتي اتخذت من مفهوم الأمة  الديمقراطية أساساً لها.
 ومن جهته أشار الإداري في الكنيسة عمر  فراس إلى أن هذه الكنيسة هي من نتاج مقاومة كوباني التي ضحى فيها المئات من  أبناء وبنات الشعب الكردي من كافة المكونات والطوائف, مدينة كوباني هي  مفتاح حرية الشرق الأوسط, والأخوة والمحبة والعيش المشترك بدأت من هذه  المدينة.
 وبعد الانتهاء من الكلمات قام المسيحيون بأداء الصلوات, وقدمت فرقة التراتيل فقرات غنائية دينية.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 سبتمبر 2018)

*مايك بينس يشيد بجمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في القوش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
        في تغريدة له على صفحته الخاصة  بتاريخ 16/9/2018، غرد السيد نائب الرئيس الأمريكي مايك بينس، حيث قال  (تقرير رائع من القنصلية الأمريكية في اربيل حول مشروع مشترك بين الوكالة  الأمريكية وجمعية الثقافة الكلدانية بتوفير الكهرباء لأحد المجمعات الذي  دمره تنظيم داعش، شكرا لقيادة الرئيس ترامب والعمل الشاق للوكالة الأمريكية  للتنمية الدولية لمساعدة الأقليات الدينية في العراق، وسنرى المزيد منها  مستقبلا).
 ويذكر ان جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في القوش يرأسها السيد غزوان القس يونان  .


----------



## paul iraqe (19 سبتمبر 2018)

*وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يحضر ورشة  عمل تشاورية لرسم خارطة طريق للخطة الوطنية القادمة 2019 – 2022 لقرار مجلس  الامن الدولي 1325*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 حضر وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي  الورشة التشاورية لرسم خارطة طريق للخطة الوطنية القادمة 2019 – 2022 لقرار  مجلس الامن الدولي 1325 والتي اقيمت برعاية سكرتارية الفريق الوطني لتنفيذ  قراري مجلسي الامن الدولي 1325 في الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء اقام  مشروع تكامل والممول من قبل الوكالة الامريكية للتنمية الدولية ( USAID )  وبالشراكة مع منظمتي UNWOMEN و AKTIS STRATEGY وذلك ليومي السبت والاحد على  التوالي الموافقين 15-16 / 9 / 2018 في قاعة السفينة في بغديدا قره قوش .
 ضم وفد المجلس السيد روني شمعون شعانا  النائب الاول والسيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني والسيدة سماهر قرياقوس  وبان يوسف والانسة سوزان جميل . وشارك في الورشة شخصيات من مكونات سهل  نينوى ...


----------



## paul iraqe (19 سبتمبر 2018)

*عماد ججو: نحن في المراحل الاخيرة من افتتاح اقسام الدراسة السريانية للكلية التربوية المفتوحة في بغداد وكركوك وسهل نينوى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 قال المدير العام للدراسة السريانية السيد  عماد سالم ججو : "ان التحضيرات لفتح قسم الدراسة السريانية في بغداد  وكركوك وسهل نينوى للكلية التربوية المفتوحة التابعة لوزارة التربية قد  اكتملت، بعد توفير الاماكن لها والانتهاء من وضع المناهج المقررة وتأمين  المحاضرين لهذه الاقسام من كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت ومن قسمي الدراسة  السريانية لكلية اللغات في جامعة بغداد وجامعة صلاح الدين في اربيل ومن  حملة الشهادات العليا وعدد من الاختصاصين في اللغات السامية".
 جاء ذلك في تصريح خاص لاعلام المديرية،  متابعا : " اننا في المراحل الاخيرة من افتتاح اقسام الدراسة السريانية،  حيث ستشكل لجنة لتحديد مراكز التقديم وتنظيم الية القبول واجراء المقابلات  للمتقدمين للدراسة في اقسام الدراسة السريانية للكلية التربوية المفتوحة".
 وحول استحداث الاقسام قال ججو : "ان فتح  هذه الاقسام جاء بعد مصادقة معالي وزير التربية د. محمد اقبال عمر الصيدلي  على مقترح المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية، ومتابعة الدراسة السريانية  ولمدة 3 سنوات في التنسيق والعمل مع الكلية التربوية المفتوحة ومع  المديريات العامة في الوزارة".
 يذكر ان قسم الدراسة السريانية في الكلية  التربوية المفتوحة سيتيح للمعلمين والمعلمات من الاختصاصات المختلفة،  الحصول على شهادة البكالوريوس في اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية  المسيحية.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 سبتمبر 2018)

*اليوم الثاني من لقاء كهنة العراق الكلدان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 بدأ اليوم الثاني من لقاء كهنة العراق  الكلدان في عنكاوا الثلاثاء 18 ايلول 2018  بالصلاة الصباحية في كابيلا  المعهد الكهنوتي البطريركي والاحتفال بالقداس الالهي الذي ترأسه سيادة  المطران مار شليمون وردوني بحضور السادة الاساقفة والاباء الكهنة.
 بعد تناول الفطور كانت محاضرة عن التحديات  التي تواجه العائلة المسيحية في العراق، قدمها الاب سالم ساكا والشماس  شوان حنا. وبعدها توزع الكهنة الى مجاميع للمناقشة.
 عصرا قدم سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو  محاضرة عن التحديات التي تواجه الشبيبة ثم شرح الاب أمير كمو واقع الشبيبة  اليوم وتم طرح بعض النقاط للمناقشة.
 واختتم اللقاء بصلاة المساء والعشاء في المعهد الكهنوتي.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 سبتمبر 2018)

*منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تصدر تقريرها نصف السنوي الاول لعام 2018 بشأن اوضاع حقوق الانسان في العراق*




 


عشتارتيفي كوم/







 للاطلاع على تقرير منظمة حمورابي


----------



## paul iraqe (20 سبتمبر 2018)

*جامعة سان دييغو في كاليفورنيا تستضيف حفلا لجمع التبرعات للمسيحيين العراقيين*







كاتدرائية القديس بطرس للكلدان الكاثوليك في سان دييغو. الصورة (University of San Diego)​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم - ساندييغو/
 ترجمة: عشتارتيفي كوم

 ستستضيف جامعة سان دييغو، وهي جامعة  كاثوليكية خاصة في ولاية كاليفورنيا بأمريكا، الاحتفال السنوي الثالث  لجمعية (أمل للمسيحيين العراقيين) لجمع التبرعات من أجل دعم المسيحيين  العراقيين المضطهدين والمهجرين، وذلك في يوم الجمعة 28 من شهر أيلول/  سبتمبر 2018.
 تذهب الأموال التي يتم جمعها مباشرة إلى  عائلات اللاجئين والمسيحيين المضطهدين، وتوفر لهم الضروريات الأساسية مثل  الغذاء والمأوى والأدوية ومستلزمات النظافة.
 منذ ظهور تنظيم داعش في عام 2014، عانى  عدد لا يحصى من المدنيين العراقيين الأبرياء من جرائم مروعة ضد الإنسانية.  وأولئك الذين نجوا من القتل، تركوا منازلهم ليواجهوا ظروفا صعبة.
 على الرغم من هزيمة داعش، إلا أن الوضع  على الأرض معقد للغاية لدرجة أن كل بلدة في شمال العراق تواجه تحديات  محددة. لذلك، تقوم MERCI (الإغاثة الطبية الطارئة للمسيحيين وجميع النازحين  العراقيين) بجمع الأموال من خلال دعم العيادات الطبية التي أنشئت في شمال  العراق منذ عام 2014 لتوفير مجموعة متنوعة من خدمات الرعاية الصحية  والأدوية كإغاثة إنسانية.

** ساعد على اظهار الرحمة لأولئك الذين نجوا من داعش وناضلوا من أجل أن يعيشوا حياتهم بكرامة وعدالة وحرية.*
*للمعلومات:*
* www.hopeforiraqichristians.org*
* www.mercicalifornia.org*


​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 سبتمبر 2018)

*الكردينال ساكو يطالب المسؤولين العراقيين بعدم الاستحواذ على وظائف المسيحيين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- بغداد اليوم/

 طالب الكردينال لويس ساكو الخميس  المسؤولين العراقيين بعدم الاستحواذ على وظائف المسيحيين داعيا اياهم الى  مراعاة المكون المسيحي في العراق والاقتداء بكركوك التي ضمنت استحقاق  المكون المسيحي.
 وقال ساكو وهو بطريرك الكلدان في العراق  والعالم برسالة وجهها الى محافظ كركوك راكان سعيد الجبوري اتقدم لكم بالشكر  والتقدير بخصوص توجيهكم كتابا بتاريخ 27 اب 2018 الى كافة الدوائر في  المحافظة عن اطلاق الدرجات الوظيفية من قبل وزارة المالية ومطالبتكم  الالتزام بتحقيق العدالة وعدم الحاق الغبن في توزيع الدرجات الوظيفية بين  المكونات وبخاصة اشارتكم الى المكون المسيحي.
 واضاف اننا اذ نشيد بموقفكم المسؤول  ووقوفكم على مسافة واحدة من كافة مواطني كركوك نتمنى من المسؤولين  العراقيين ان يحذوا حذوكم وان لا يستحوذوا على درجات وظائف المسيحيين  والمكونات الصغيرة لمنحها لغيرهم على اسس المحسوبية.
 ورد الجبوري على رسالة ساكو قائلا ان  مانقوم به هو في صلب واجبنا وعملنا وسعينا لخدمة جميع مكونات كركوك مؤكدا  ان المكون المسيحي هو احد اهم المكونات الاساسية في محافظة كركوك والذين هم  دعاة السلام وترسيخ التعايش وتاكيد هوية كركوك وهم يستحقون كل الخير اسوة  بمكونات الشعب العراقي.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 سبتمبر 2018)

*السيدان لويس مرقوس ايوب ولؤي كمال اوراها يشاركان في ورشة بشأن تطبيقات قرار مجلس الأمن الدولي رقم 1325*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/

 - برنامج الورشة يتناول الخطة الوطنية في  العراق لضمان تطبيقات للقرار في اطار تعزيز حقوق المرأة وصيانة وجودها  الاجتماعي ومشاركتها في تعزيز السلام.
 - المشاركون في الورشة يتلقون تدريبات عن التحديات وكيفية مواجهتها والفرص المتاحة.
 شارك السيدان لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ولؤي كمال اوراها عضو الهيئة العامة للمنظمة  في اعمال ورشة العمل التشاورية بشأن رسم خريطة طريق لتطوير الخطة الوطنية  لعام 2019- 2022 الخاصة بتطبيقات قرار مجلس الأمن الدولي رقم 1325 الذي أكد  على حقوق النساء في الأمن والسلام، وكذلك التأكيد على أهمية مشاركة النساء  في الحلول المطلوبة كعنصر فاعل في احلال مبادئ السلام والعيش المشترك في  اطار الاعتبارات والمقاصد النبيلة لميثاق الامم المتحدة ومسؤولية مجلس  الأمن الاساسية بموجب هذا الميثاق، والتأكيد على الحاجة الى التطبيق الكامل  للقانون الانساني الدولي والقانون الدولي للحقوق التي تحمي حقوق المرأة  والفتاة اثناء الصراعات وبعدها،  وتوفير ترتيبات مؤسسية فعالة لضمان تلك  الحماية والاسهام بدرجة كبيرة في ذلك.
 الورشة التي عقدت بمشاركة عدد من الناشطين  تضمنت تقديم العرض الخاص بالقرار 1325 والخطة الوطنية بشأن هذا التطبيق،  بما فيها خطة الطوارئ وما تتضمن من تحديات ونجاحات وفرص وكذلك تقسيم الجهات  القطاعية لغرض تحديد المشاكل التي تواجه النساء.
 هذا وارتكزت الورشة على طرح الاسئلة والاجابات اللازمة بشانها وأهمية تحديد الجهات المؤثرة في وضع الخطة.
 وخلصت المناقشات التي جرت الى تأشير عدد  من المقترحات والتوصيات التي من شأنها أن تعزز دور المرأة واحتياجاتها  الخاصة، وكذلك أهمية اشراك النساء في جميع تدابير حفظ السلام والتدريب بهذا  الشأن في اطار اعتماد تقنيات وآليات تلبي الحاجة الى النهوض بواقع المرأة  العراقية وتخليصها من كل مخلفات الماضي الذي كرسته الجماعات الارهابية  الداعشية.
 يشار الى ان ورشة العمل التشاورية التي  عقدت على مدى يومي 15و 16 ايلول 2018 في قرقوش ( الحمدانية) قد اشرفت عليها  منظمة USAID وبالشراكة مع منظمتي (UN Women) و( AKTIS Strategy) والصندوق  الاستنمائي الاوربي














​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 سبتمبر 2018)

*غبطة  البطريرك يونان يستقبل اللجنة المنظّمة للقاء العالمي الأول لشبيبة الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 مساء يوم الخميس ظ¢ظ  أيلول ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨، استقبل  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، أعضاء اللجنة المنظّمة للقاء العالمي الأول لشبيبة  الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية والذي عُقد في فيطرون - لبنان من ظ،ظ§ حتى ظ¢ظ¢  تمّوز المنصرم، وذلك في مقرّ الكرسي البطريركي في دير سيّدة النجاة -  الشرفة، درعون، حريصا.
 قدّم الأب جول بطرس، مسؤول اللجنة، الشكر  والإمتنان لغبطة أبينا البطريرك على رعايته الأبوية لهذا اللقاء واعتنائه  بكلّ دقائقه وتفاصيله، مثمّنين ثقة غبطته باللجنة، ومتناولين أبرز  الإقتراحات المتعلّقة بمتابعة عمل اللجنة والإعداد للقاء العالمي القادم  بعد ثلاث سنوات إن شاء الله.
 ووجّه غبطة أبينا البطريرك كلمة أبوية إلى  أعضاء اللجنة، أثنى فيها جزيل الثناء على خدمتهم النصوح وإعدادهم وتنظيمهم  للقاء الشبيبة العالمي الذي جاء تاريخياً وفريداً بالنسبة لكنيستنا  السريانية، متطرّقاً بفخر وفرح إلى الإنطباعات الإيجابية جداً من المشاركين  فيه، داعياً لأعضاء اللجنة وجميع الذين عاونوهم في اللجان الفرعية بالنجاح  والتوفيق، ومانحاً إيّاهم وعائلاتهم وذويهم بركته الرسولية.
 وقدّم أعضاء اللجنة لغبطته الدرع التذكاري  للقاء من خشب الأرز، عربون محبّة وشكر وإكرام. كذلك قدّموا الدرع التذكاري  إلى الأب حبيب مراد تقديراً لجهوده في الإعداد لهذا اللقاء بالتعاون من  اللجنة.
 حضر هذا الإجتماع الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والشمّاس كريم كلش.






















​


----------



## paul iraqe (21 سبتمبر 2018)

*المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية تشارك في ندوة حول "مضار التدخين "*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد

 شاركت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  في ندوة عن مضار التدخين الاجتماعية والاقتصادية والبيئية وذلك صباح اليوم  الاربعاء الموافق 19 ايلول 2018 ، في مقر الجهاز التنفيذي لمحو الامية  بالمجمع التربوي، القتها الدكتورة مثال العزاوي مدير قسم البحوث والتوثيق  في الجهاز وباشراف لجنة التدخين المركزي في الجهاز التنفيذي لمحو الامية ،  وبحضور الدكتور محمد الموسوي مدير عام الشؤون الادارية والمالية في الجهاز  والدكتورة نضال متي معاون مدير عام الدراسة السريانية بالاضافة الى عدد من  موظفي المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية وكوادر من فضائية العراق التربوية  والجهاز التنفيذي لمحو الامية والدراسة السريانية.
 ابتدأت الدكتورة مثال العزاوي الندوة  باعطاء نبذة حول لجنة التدخين المركزي ونشأتها منذ سنة في الجهاز التنفيذي  ودورها في الحد من مشاكل اضرار التدخين داخل بناية الجهاز التنفيذي وضرورة  المحافظة على بيئتها نظيفة وخالية من تلوث التدخين، ثم القت محاضرة عن اهم  مخاطر ومشاكل وتأثيرات التدخين في المجتمع بصورة عامة (العائلة، العمل،  البيئية، الاقتصاد والدين) ثم تمت مناقشة الموضوع بين الحضور كمؤيدين لنشر  ثقافة منع التدخين وتخصيص اماكن خاصة للمدخنين بعيدا عن غير المدخنين  وكيفية المساهمة في زيادة التوعية عن طريق نشر "البوسترات" وغيرها.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 سبتمبر 2018)

*المهرجان السينمائي الدولي  في الدار البيضاء يستضيف كامل زومايا الناشط في مجال حقوق الانسان والاقليات*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 المملكة المغربية - الدار البيضاء

 بدعوة من جمعية المهرجان السينمائي الدولي  لحقوق المرأة للفلم الوثائقي والروائي القصير في الدار البيضاء للفترة  13-16 / ايلول 2018  شارك الناشط في مجال حقوق الانسان والاقليات كامل  زومايا زوزو  في أعمال المهرجان الذي تضمن الى جانب الافلام المتسابقة من  المشاركين جلسات بحث بخصوص السينما وحقوق المرأة في الدول العربية.
 بداية قدم الدكتور جمال الشايجي استاذ في  المعهد العالي للفنون المسرحية في دولة الكويت وعضو اللجنة المشرفة  للمهرجان  كامل زومايا لتسليط الضوء على واقع المرأة العراقية، أستهل  المحاضر بداية عن التاريخ المشرف للمرأة العراقية مستذكرا بطولة اول شهيدة  في العراق، الشهيدة بهيجة التي استشهدت في وثبة كانون 1948  والتي طرزت  عبائتها برصاص الحكم الملكي الرجعي في معركة الجسر وكيف الهمت الشهيدة   مشاعر الجموع في عبور الجسر وانتصار الوثبة وتم اسقاط المعاهدة المهينة  التي كانت  ضد تطلعات الشعب العراقي انذاك.
 واسترسل زومايا  في حديثه عن نضال المراة  الذي توج بأصدار قانون الاحوال المدنية بعد ثورة 1958 ومساواتها مع اخيها  الرجل ، واشار زومايا الى الحضور المتميز للمرأة العراقية في سوح النضال ضد  النظام الديكتاتوري التي قدمت دمائها الزكية وشبابها قربانا من اجل  الديمقراطية في العراق ومن جانب آخر كان للمرأة العراقية دورا متميزا في  تدبير أمور البيت بعد غياب زوجها في اتون الحروب  المدمرة والعبثية للنظام  البائد،  فتارة  مع الجارة ايران وتارة اخرى غزو الكويت واحتلالها والنتيجة  والفاجعة الكبرى حرب الخليج المدمرة وبالتوازي مع تلك الحروب كانت للنظام  حرب ابادة للقوى الوطنية والديمقراطية وتطلعات الشعب الكوردستاني المناضل  والذي من حقه ان يتطلع الى تقرير مصيره.
 واسترسل زومايا قائلا ومع كل العذابات  التي تحملتها المراة العراقية الا ان التاسع من حزيران 2014 يوم احتلال  داعش الارهابي لمدينة الموصل وسنجار وسهل نينوى كان يوما مأساويا وصدمة  كبيرة للمرأة العراقية بشكل عام  وخاصة بنات الاقليات من الايزيديات  والمسيحيات، حيث تم عرضهن في سوق النخاسة وكانت الاسعار لبيعهن حسب العمر  وتم اهداء النساء بين الاوباش الدواعش في بينهم الى  جانب الاستعباد الجنسي  والعنف الجنسي والجسدي التي كانت تتعرض له المخطوفة عند الدواعش الاوباش  وهناك مئات القصص المروعة لتلك الجرائم، وفي مجال الرصد والتوثيق لتلك  الجرائم دعى زومايا جميع المخرجين المشاركين في المهرجان لتضمين اعمالهم  القادمة تلك القصص المروعة لضحايا داعش وخاصة ما تعرضن له المسيحيات  والايزيديات في العراق وسوريا ..
 وقبل اختتام المحاضرة وعلى خلفيات  النقاشات الجانبية في المهرجان بخصوص النظام الجديد والقديم في العراق، أكد  زومايا بأنه وبالرغم من أن هناك نكوصا وتراجعا في قضايا عدة في النظام  الجديد  ومنها حقوق الانسان وبالأخص فقدان المرأة ما اكتسبته من حقوق خلال  نضالها الطويل في تاريخ العراق، ولكن هذا لا يعني الترحم على النظام  الديكتاتوري البائد وان لا ننسى ما تعرض له العراق جراء حكم النظام  الديكتاتوري صاحب المقابر الجماعية. وخاطب زومايا المشاركين، نحن في العراق  لم يكن لنا خيار بين الصالح والطالح بين الجيد والسيء ولكن كان خيارنا  ومايزال لحد اليوم بين السيئ والاسوء، وان ما فعله النظام الطائفي الجديد  من سلبيات لا يعني تزكية لنظام المقابر الجماعية وان لا ننسى تلك  الديكتاتورية التي أدت بلمح البصر الى احتلال والتهام دولة الكويت واليوم  ندفع التعويضات بسبب المغامرة المجنونة للدكتاتور صدام،  وحتى تلك الصواريخ  الدعائية التي القيت على تخوم اسرائيل دفع شعبنا العراقي اضعاف اثمانها..
 وردا على تحفظ الدكتور نادر القنة  استاذ  الدراما وعلوم المسرح / فلسطين على اسم منظمة شلومو للتوثيق وضح زومايا بأن  شلومو بالسريانية تعني السلام الذي نفتقده وليست لها اي علاقة بالعبرية،  كما اجاب على اسئلة الحاضرين، وشكر زومايا القائمين على المهرجان الثاني  بشخص الدكتورة رجاء الشرقاوي رئيسة المهرجان متمنيا للقائمين على المهرجان  والمشاركين  النجاح والموفقية في اعمالهم ونتاجهم التي تعكس معاناة الانسان  اينما كان، كما شكر كرم وضيافة الشعب المغربي الكريم ونبل اخلاقه مع ضيوف  المهرجان.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 سبتمبر 2018)

*منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تستقبل وفد من منظمة IVY اليابانية المدنية الحقوقية*

*منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تستقبل وفد من منظمة  IVY اليابانية المدنية الحقوقية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - تم التداول خلال اللقاء في عدد من القضايا التي تخدم الحقوق التعليمية ومستلزمات الخدمة الدراسية.
 - الوفد الياباني يعبر عن سعادته باللقاء وتطلعه لمشاريع مستقبلية مع منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان.
 استقبلت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان والسيد لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس المنظمة وفدا من  منظمة IVY اليابانية المدنية الحقوقية، ضم مينشيد أواشي رئيسة المنظمة  وميكومي تاكيدا مديرة مكتب العراق وشيلان آرام ووسيم كوركيس المنسقين لشؤون  العراق عموما، وقد شارك في اللقاء الذي عقد في مقر فرع اربيل لمنظمة  حمورابي نهار يوم الثلاثاء 19/9/2018 رئيس فرع المنظمة في اربيل السيد  يوحنا يوسف توايا والدكتور حميد شهاب عضو الهيئة العامة وعادل سعد المستشار  الاعلامي.
 هذا وقد رحبت السيدة باسكال وردا والسيد  لويس مرقوس ايوب بالوفد مؤكدان تطلع منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان الى  المزيد من الشراكات في العمل الحقوقي الذي يخدم قضايا المواطنين، ويعزز  النشاطات التعليمية والمعرفية العامة، وكذلك تسهيل عمل المنظمات المدنية  وفق ما يجعلها قادرة على انجاز نشاطاتها.
 السيدة وردا في حديثها للوفد المدني  الحقوقي الياباني اعطت صورة عن اوضاع الاقليات وظاهرة النزوح واللجوء  والعودة الى المناطق المحررة، وما هي الحاجات الاساسية للعائدين في الخدمات  التعليمية والصحية والاقتصادية والظروف الصعبة التي تعيشها بعض تلك  المناطق.
 من جانبها عبرت رئيسة منظمة IVY اليابانية  عن سعادتها بهذا اللقاء مشيرة الى أملها في أن تكون هناك مشاريع مشتركة مع  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان في المستقبل، بعد أن تكون IVY قد أكملت كل  الاجراءات الخاصة بتسجيلها من اجل ان تأخذ نشاطاتها الاطار القانوني العام  المشروع في ظل التشريعات العراقية.
 كما أكدت الضيفة اليابانية أن هناك تقدما  ملموسا في الحياة العامة للمواطنين العراقيين، لكن هذا التقدم بحاجة الى  المزيد من الدعم وضرورة الاهتمام أكثر بحاجات الاطفال والطلبة عموما، وكذلك  تعزيز البنية التحتية لأنها مفتاح النجاح في التنمية.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 سبتمبر 2018)

*عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يزور الدراسة التركمانية*




 


 عشتار تيفي كوم/


اعلام المديرية - بغداد


  اجرى وفد من المديرية العام للدراسة  السريانية ضم السيد عماد سالم ججو، زيارة للمديرية العامة للدراسة  التركمانية، التقى فيها السيد جتين عبد الكريم المدير العام، وذلك يوم  الاثنين 17 ايلول 2018 ، رافقه في زيارته الدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير  العام.
  وتطرق الوفد خلال اللقاء الى بحث سبل  التعاون المشترك بين المديريتين خدمة للعملية التعليمية والتربوية، كما جرى  خلال الزيارة تفقد وفد الدراسة السريانية لمركز دورة تعلم اللغة  التركمانية ، حيث ابدى السيد ججو استعداد كوادر الدراسة السريانية في تقديم  محاضرات عن طرائق التدريس تقدمها الدكتورة نضال.
 وفي كلمة له مع المشاركين في الدورة اكد  السيد ججو اهمية وضرورة تعلم اللغات القومية العراقية ، لافتا ان المديريات  العامة للدراسات القومية تسعى لتطوير النشر والتعليم للغات القومية بعد  اقرارها في البرلمان.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 سبتمبر 2018)

*كمال يلدو: عن احوال بلدة تللسقف ومستقبل شبابها مع الناشط المدني ايمن نجيب عكو*




 


عشتار تيفي كوم/


 لقد دفعوا اثماناً باهضة، نتيجة سياسات  الانظمة القمعية اولا، ومن ثم التنظيمات الارهابية والمتشددين ثانيا،  واكتمل المشهد اليوم في الشد السياسي القائم بين بغداد وأربيل، لتصبح بلدات  سهل نينوى و (غيرها) اوراق تساوم بين الاحزاب الحاكمة . عن واقع تللسقف  كان هذا اللقاء مع الناشط ايمن نجيب عكو في برنامج (أضواء على العراق) الذي  يُبث عبر الفضائية الآرامية وذلك يوم ١٩ أيلول ٢٠١٨ .


[YOUTUBE]h1ZhHdj-9zE[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (23 سبتمبر 2018)

*هؤلاء هم القدوة في الزمن الصعب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد / عنكاوا
 وكما عودنا ابناء شعبنا الصابر ولاول مرة  في العراق يفعلها ابناؤنا الابطال من نادي اكاد عنكاوا .. يوسف مفيد خضر  وياني باسل عسكر .. شاركوا في بطولتي العرب وغرب اسيا ضمن منتخب العراق  لكرة الريشة ( بادمنتون ) تحت 15 عام في لبنان واحرزا 5 ميداليات مختلفة (  ذهبية وفضية وبرونزية ) . ولانهم مثال وقدوة لفتياننا الاعزاء اهتمت قناة  عشتار بهذا الانجاز وباركت لهم وللنادي ودعتهم الى لقاء في برنامج عراقيون  بصحبة المدرب وعضو الهيئة الادارية المرافق لهم .. ستشاهدون اللقاء  الثلاثاء المقبل 25 / 9 في العاشرة والنصف مساءا ويعاد في العاشرة والنصف  صباح الاربعاء ..كونوا معنا ..


----------



## paul iraqe (23 سبتمبر 2018)

*السيد محمد الحلبوسي رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي الجديد يزور مقر البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زار مساء السبت 22 أيلول 2018 دولة رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي الجديد السيد محمد الحلبوسي مقر بطريركية الكلدان في المنصور – بغداد.
 استقبله غبطة ابينا الكردينال مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو مرحباً ومهنئاً ومتمنياً له النجاح في مهمته الصعبة خدمة  للعراق وكل العراقيين. وذكر ان كل شيء متوقف على البدايات اذا كانت سليمة  وممتازة فسوف تستمر وتكسب ثقة الناس وتقديرهم.
 من جهته عبر دولة رئيس مجلس النواب عن  سروره بزيارة هذا الصرح الديني المسيحي، مؤكدا انه لكل العراقيين وليس  لمكون واحد وانه سوف  يبذل جهده من اجل الكل ويكون قريبا من المكون المسيحي  الذي عانى الكثير وسوف يستشير نيافة الكردينال في هذا المجال. 
 وتناول الحديث: وضع الخدمات والملفات  الساخنة، واقترح البطريرك ساكو ان تكون ميزانية العام القادم للخدمات في  البصرة والمدن المنكوبة واعمار ما هدمه داعش، ودعم المؤسسات الصحية  والتعليمية، والقيام بزيارات ميدانية  للاطلاع على وضعها. لان المسؤول هو  اب وراع للكل وينبغي ان يكون قريبا منهم لاسيما الشباب والارامل والايتام   والفقراء… والاهتمام بمشاكلهم. كذلك أشار الى أهمية حصر السلاح بيد الدولة  ومكافحة الفساد واصلاح القوانين المستهلكة حتى تتناسب مع العصر. وقد وعد  دولته انه سيعمل مع مجلس النواب  لإنهاض العراق بكل ما اتي من طاقة.
 حضر اللقاء المطرانان المعاونان مار شليمون وردوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو ومستشارو البطريركية ومسؤول فرع بغداد للرابطة الكلدانية.






​


----------



## paul iraqe (23 سبتمبر 2018)

*التوصيات الختامية للقاء الأساقفة والكهنة الكلدان حول العائلة والشباب والخطة الراعوية المعاصرة عينكاوا / أربيل 17-19 أيلول 2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
  اجتمع الكهنة والأساقفة الكلدان من  أبرشيات العراق في مجمع مار أدي ومار ماري البطريركي في عينكاوا / أربيل  للفترة من 17-19 أيلول 2018 لمناقشة الخطة الراعوية المعاصرة التي طرحها  مؤخرًا غبطة البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، وخصوصًا حول موضوعي  العائلة والشباب، تزامنًا مع انعقاد الجمعيّة العامّة العاديّة الخامسة  عشرة لسينودس الأساقفة حول موضوع “الشباب، الإيمان وتمييز الدعوة” في شهر  تشرين الأول القادم بالفاتيكان.
 وكان غبطة البطريرك ساكو قد وجّه رسالةً  إلى المشاركين في هذه الاجتماعات، حثّهم فيها على تقديم طروحات جادّة تلائم  واقعنا وظروفنا الحالية ومشددًا على أهمية اللقاء والتشاور والحوار، لأن  زمننا يختلف عمّا كان في السابق، فلابدّ من قراءة جديدة وأساليب جديدة  للتعليم بالإضافة إلى تجديد الطقوس. كما دعا غبطته إلى كنيسة “تبحث وتقترح  وتتجدد” وتهتم بشؤون الناس الاجتماعية الراهنة لكي لا يُحكم عليها بالعجز.
 وتضمن الاجتماع محاضرات ومداخلات عن الخطة  الراعوية المعاصرة والتحديات التي تواجه العائلة والشبيبة المسيحية في  العراق مع تقديم مقترحات لتفعيل هذه الخطة التي ركّز فيها غبطته على  جانبين: التنشئة المسيحية وخدمة المحبة أي العمل الاجتماعي. وعقبت  المحاضرات والمداخلات مجاميع نقاش أجابت على اسئلة طرحها المحاضرون. وندرج  أدناه أهمّ التوصيات التي خرج بها المجتمعون:
 1- الاحتفالات الليترجية كأعياد
 طرح البطريرك ساكو ضمن خطته الراعوية  مجموعة اسئلة عن امكانية عيش القدّاس وبقية الأسرار كعيد تشترك فيه الجماعة  المسيحية بفرح، وهذا يدخل في باب التنشئة المسيحية لمؤمنينا، ولذلك:
 أ‌.        كل قدّاس هو عيد لأنه يجمع  مؤمنين يعبّرون عن فرحهم بلقاء المسيح. ومن هنا ضرورة مشاركتهم الفعّالة في  هذا السرّ من خلال فهم الرموز في القدّاس وبقية الأسرار، لذلك ركّز  المجتمعون على أهمية الحفاظ على الرموز والحركات الليترجية في القداس لأنها  تعطي معنى العيد وتخاطب الحواس والعقل والقلب.
 ب‌.    الحفاظ على روح الفرح لدى الكهنة  في الاحتفالات الليترجية وبه يشجّعون المؤمنين المتعبين بدورهم بسبب ظروفهم  الحياتية، على عيش لحظات من الفرح باللقاء مع المسيح. وهذا يتمّ عمليًا من  خلال الإعداد الجيّد للقدّاس: قراءات، طلبات، زينة الكنيسة… الخ، ويشمل  أيضًا بقية الأسرار وخاصّة المعمودية والزواج. ويكتمل الفرح من خلال تجمّع  المؤمنين بعد القدّاس والزيارات التي يقوم بها الكاهن للجماعة بصورةٍ  دورية.
 ت‌.    أهمية إعداد الموعظة إعدادًا جيدًا  لتأوّل وتأوّن نصّ الإنجيل والقراءات على الواقع اليومي المعاش، بحيث يخرج  المؤمنون وهم يتساءلون: ماذا عمل الله لنا اليوم من خلاص؟ كما اقترح  المجتمعون أن يتمّ تجديد قراءات القدّاس على شكل دورتين أو ثلاث دورات  طقسية سنوية تتوزع عليها نصوص مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس.
 2- التحديات التي تواجه العائلة المسيحية في العراق
 فيما يخصّ التحديات التي تواجه العائلة  المسيحية، لابدّ من الانتباه إلى ظواهر فتور الإيمان عند الشعب وخاصّة  الشباب، والجهل في معانٍ مهمّة للحبّ (كالتزام وتضحية وبذل ذات) والعائلة  (ككنيسة بيتية تمثل صورة الثالوث) والزواج (كعهد وسرّ عظيم وعلامة لمحبّة  الله للبشر ومسيرة مستمرة نحو القداسة). وهذا يؤدي إلى حالات مؤسفة كثيرة  من الانفصال الزواجي ولأسباب عدّة، تحثّ عليها الثقافة الخاطئة المنتشرة  بين شباب اليوم: السعادة الوقتية، ثقافة التغيير المستمر، والعجلة والربح  السريع، وحرق المراحل، والقلق على المستقبل بإفراط… الخ. بالإضافة إلى  الزواجات السريعة الناتجة عن علاقات محصورة بوسائل التواصل الاجتماعي.  ولذلك أوصى المجتمعون:
 أ‌.        من أجل تعزيز روحانية عهد  الزواج والحياة العائلية والصلاة والممارسات الدينية في العائلات، شدّد  المجتمعون على إقامة لقاءات ومؤتمرات للعائلة وعن العائلة، ونشاطات تفعّل  دورها في الكنيسة مثل منتدى ولقاء المرأة ولقاءات التعليم المسيحي للعائلة…  كما أكّدوا على أهمية تجديد دورة إعداد المخطوبين المقبلين على سرّ  الزواج، ودور الرعاة في فضّ المشاكل الزوجية دون أن يفرضوا أنفسهم على حياة  العائلة، بل يكونوا مستعدّين لخدمتهم متى ما طُلِب منهم ذلك.
 ب‌.    أراد المجتمعون أن يذكّروا  المؤمنين بالجانب الروحي الكنيسة وأهمية تفاعلهم معه بالدرجة الأولى، وألاّ  يحصروا الكنيسة في مساعدات مادية أو في هويات ثانوية أخرى. وهنا يأتي دور  الكنيسة في توعية العائلات بواجبها ومسؤوليتها وتدعو إلى عدم الاتكالية بل  التضامن والتعاون المشترك بين الكنيسة والمؤمنين.
 ت‌.    ضرورة متابعة المتزوجين الجدد، ومن  هنا الحاجة إلى منهاج تنشئة موحّد وعام للعائلات يساعدهم أيضًا على تكوين  مجاميع صلاة داخل البيوت، كما يلزم الاهتمام بالتعليم المسيحي  للعائلة وللفئات ما بعد مرحلة الشباب والتي تفتقر غالبًا إلى تعليم منظّم  في الكنيسة.
 ث‌.    طلب السادة الأساقفة تكوين لجنة  خاصّة بالبطريركية مستقلة عن تلك المرتبطة بمجلس الكنائس الكاثوليكية،  وخاصّة بما يخصّ العائلة والشباب.
 ج‌.     ضرورة تأسيس مراكز راعوية ومراكز إصغاء في الأبرشيات، مجهّزة بكادر متخصص، لمواجهة المشاكل الزوجية والعائلية.
 3- التحديات التي تواجه الشبيبة في العراق
 وتطرق اللقاء إلى التحديات التي تواجهها  الشبيبة، كالهجرة وتداعياتها بسبب ظروف البلد مما انعكس على الكنيسة،  العزوف عن الزواج، الروتين اليومي، والعلمنة وفقدان القيم… الخ ولمعالجة  هذه التحديات لابدّ من تشجيع الشباب على قيادة الثورات، جذبهم على القيام  بخدمات مجانية ومشاريع خيرية، توزيع طاقاتهم للقيام بنشاط يميلون إليه،  تعليمهم الاعتماد على أنفسهم، تشجيعهم على إكمال درستهم وتوعيتهم على أهمية  الزواج وتكوين عائلة. ولذلك أوصى المجتمعون:
 أ‌.        ضرورة المثال الصالح في  الكنيسة وتأوين الكلمة على واقع الشباب بأسلوب معاصر للتصدّي على ظواهر  مجتمعية حديثة كالإلحاد وتحدي الأوضاع السياسية والظروف الاقتصادية وتأثير  وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي… الخ.
 ب‌.    ضرورة تنشئة الكهنة على استخدام  اللغة الملائمة والأساليب الجذابة في التعامل مع الشباب، من ضمنها إعداد  خطّة لإرسال الكهنة الشباب إلى الدراسة في مختلف الاختصاصات.
 ت‌.    الاهتمام بالشباب الذين في المهجر، وتوفير وسائل تجعلهم يرتبطون بكنيستهم الأم، من خلال تثقيف الكهنة وتوفير أهتمام أكبر لهم.
 ث‌.     وعن انحسار الدعوات الكهنوتية  والرهبانية في كنيستنا، بسبب قلّة العوائل وعدم استقرارها، ناهيك عن الصورة  السلبية المأخوذة عند كثيرين عن الكنيسة والمكرّسين، بالإضافة إلى  المتغيّرات السريعة في العالم… الخ، اقترح المجتمعون إقامة مؤتمر للشبيبة  والدعوات، ولجنة مركزية للاهتمام بالدعوات، وإمكانيةتنشئة مرشحين  متزوجين للكهنوت، واستخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي لتشجيع الدعوات من خلال  أفلام قصيرة. كما اتفق الجميع على ضرورة تقديم المؤهلين فقط للترشيح  للرسامة الكهنوتية أو للدخول في الحياة الرهبانية.
 4- مقترحات من أجل تفعيل الخطة الراعوية
 أ‌.        ضرورة التأكيد على العمل  الجماعي المنسّق داخل الأبرشية الواحدة وبين الأبرشيات داخل العراق،  ويتجسّد هذا العمل في نشاطات جماعية تُنظم في جدول سنوي تلتزم به كل أبرشية  من اكليروس وعلمانيين، يُدرس بصورة معمّقة ويُقيّم في الواقع للتأكد من  الوصول إلى الأهداف المرسومة له.
 ب‌.    القيام بمشاريع جماعية تهتمّ بالبعيدين عن الكنيسة، على أن تكون مدروسة بطريقة حديثة وجذابة.
 ت‌.    تنظيم حملات تضمّ فئات من المجتمع:  طلاب جامعات ومدارس، ربّات بيوت، عاملين في محلاّت وأسواق… الخ لكي يقوموا  بعمل الخير للمحتاجين أو نشاطات أخرى. وهذا سيجذب كثيرًا من البعيدين إلى  الكنيسة من جديد.
 ث‌.    نشر دليل راعوي شامل لاكليروس  الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق، مع مراعاة خصوصيات كل أبرشية، يضمّ خطوطًا  عريضة للخطّة الراعوية مع مراعاة الحالات الخاصّة كالمهجرين. ويتمّ إعداد  الدليل بعد لقاءات دراسية عامة تستمر لأيام عدّة تضمّ أسقف وكهنة وعلمانيين  في كل أبرشية.
 ج‌.     إقامة مخيمات تعطي فرصة للتقارب والتعمّق في سرّ الكنيسة وتطوير مراكز معينة وإعداد دليل لإقامة مثل هذه المخيّمات.
 ح‌.     إقامة مراكز ثقافية في الخورنات تقوّي الأواصر بين أفراد الخورنة والأبرشية.
 خ‌.     زرع الحسّ السياسي وضرورة مشاركة  المسيحي في حياة المجتمع بصورة فاعلة، من خلال إقامة رابطة أو جمعية غير  حكومية أو تأسيس فريق إعلامي… الخ.
 د‌.       تفعيل المجالس الراعوية في  الأبرشيات، بمشاركة الآباء الكهنة، على أن يجتمع أعضاء هذه المجالس مرّة في  السنة برعاية البطريركية لتُطرح فيها مسائل مشتركة بين الأبرشيات وتُعرض  فيها آراء ومقترحات المؤمنين للكنيسة.
 ذ‌.       امكانية القيام بمجمع كلداني وتشكيل لجان مشتركة بين الأبرشيات تناقش التحديات وتضع خطط عمل وتقدّمها للبطريركية.
 ر‌.      توفير الدعم المادي  الضروري لتغطية الأنشطة الرعوية المختلفة في الخورنات والأبرشيات،  وتأسيس مشاريع استثمارية لتساهم في تقديم هذا الدعم.
 ز‌.      ضرورة التعاون مع الكنائس الأخرى ومع أخوتنا من الديانات الأخرى في ترسيخ مبادئ السلام والحرية والعدالة… الخ.
 س‌.    كلّ المقترحات لابدّ أن تنبع من  الايمان المسيحي والحس الإنساني وان تعبر عن الروحانية الانجيلية المجردة  خدمة لكنيستنا الكلدانية في كل مكان وشعبنا العراقي.
 “أما وأنتم أيضًا ترغبون في المواهب الروحية، فاطلبوا أن يزيدكم الله منها لبنيان الكنيسة”
 (1 كورنثوس 14/12)


----------



## paul iraqe (24 سبتمبر 2018)

*التوصيات الختامية للقاء الأساقفة والكهنة الكلدان حول العائلة والشباب والخطة الراعوية المعاصرة عينكاوا / أربيل 17-19 أيلول 2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
  اجتمع الكهنة والأساقفة الكلدان من  أبرشيات العراق في مجمع مار أدي ومار ماري البطريركي في عينكاوا / أربيل  للفترة من 17-19 أيلول 2018 لمناقشة الخطة الراعوية المعاصرة التي طرحها  مؤخرًا غبطة البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، وخصوصًا حول موضوعي  العائلة والشباب، تزامنًا مع انعقاد الجمعيّة العامّة العاديّة الخامسة  عشرة لسينودس الأساقفة حول موضوع “الشباب، الإيمان وتمييز الدعوة” في شهر  تشرين الأول القادم بالفاتيكان.
 وكان غبطة البطريرك ساكو قد وجّه رسالةً  إلى المشاركين في هذه الاجتماعات، حثّهم فيها على تقديم طروحات جادّة تلائم  واقعنا وظروفنا الحالية ومشددًا على أهمية اللقاء والتشاور والحوار، لأن  زمننا يختلف عمّا كان في السابق، فلابدّ من قراءة جديدة وأساليب جديدة  للتعليم بالإضافة إلى تجديد الطقوس. كما دعا غبطته إلى كنيسة “تبحث وتقترح  وتتجدد” وتهتم بشؤون الناس الاجتماعية الراهنة لكي لا يُحكم عليها بالعجز.
 وتضمن الاجتماع محاضرات ومداخلات عن الخطة  الراعوية المعاصرة والتحديات التي تواجه العائلة والشبيبة المسيحية في  العراق مع تقديم مقترحات لتفعيل هذه الخطة التي ركّز فيها غبطته على  جانبين: التنشئة المسيحية وخدمة المحبة أي العمل الاجتماعي. وعقبت  المحاضرات والمداخلات مجاميع نقاش أجابت على اسئلة طرحها المحاضرون. وندرج  أدناه أهمّ التوصيات التي خرج بها المجتمعون:
 1- الاحتفالات الليترجية كأعياد
 طرح البطريرك ساكو ضمن خطته الراعوية  مجموعة اسئلة عن امكانية عيش القدّاس وبقية الأسرار كعيد تشترك فيه الجماعة  المسيحية بفرح، وهذا يدخل في باب التنشئة المسيحية لمؤمنينا، ولذلك:
 أ‌.        كل قدّاس هو عيد لأنه يجمع  مؤمنين يعبّرون عن فرحهم بلقاء المسيح. ومن هنا ضرورة مشاركتهم الفعّالة في  هذا السرّ من خلال فهم الرموز في القدّاس وبقية الأسرار، لذلك ركّز  المجتمعون على أهمية الحفاظ على الرموز والحركات الليترجية في القداس لأنها  تعطي معنى العيد وتخاطب الحواس والعقل والقلب.
 ب‌.    الحفاظ على روح الفرح لدى الكهنة  في الاحتفالات الليترجية وبه يشجّعون المؤمنين المتعبين بدورهم بسبب ظروفهم  الحياتية، على عيش لحظات من الفرح باللقاء مع المسيح. وهذا يتمّ عمليًا من  خلال الإعداد الجيّد للقدّاس: قراءات، طلبات، زينة الكنيسة… الخ، ويشمل  أيضًا بقية الأسرار وخاصّة المعمودية والزواج. ويكتمل الفرح من خلال تجمّع  المؤمنين بعد القدّاس والزيارات التي يقوم بها الكاهن للجماعة بصورةٍ  دورية.
 ت‌.    أهمية إعداد الموعظة إعدادًا جيدًا  لتأوّل وتأوّن نصّ الإنجيل والقراءات على الواقع اليومي المعاش، بحيث يخرج  المؤمنون وهم يتساءلون: ماذا عمل الله لنا اليوم من خلاص؟ كما اقترح  المجتمعون أن يتمّ تجديد قراءات القدّاس على شكل دورتين أو ثلاث دورات  طقسية سنوية تتوزع عليها نصوص مختلفة من الكتاب المقدس.
 2- التحديات التي تواجه العائلة المسيحية في العراق
 فيما يخصّ التحديات التي تواجه العائلة  المسيحية، لابدّ من الانتباه إلى ظواهر فتور الإيمان عند الشعب وخاصّة  الشباب، والجهل في معانٍ مهمّة للحبّ (كالتزام وتضحية وبذل ذات) والعائلة  (ككنيسة بيتية تمثل صورة الثالوث) والزواج (كعهد وسرّ عظيم وعلامة لمحبّة  الله للبشر ومسيرة مستمرة نحو القداسة). وهذا يؤدي إلى حالات مؤسفة كثيرة  من الانفصال الزواجي ولأسباب عدّة، تحثّ عليها الثقافة الخاطئة المنتشرة  بين شباب اليوم: السعادة الوقتية، ثقافة التغيير المستمر، والعجلة والربح  السريع، وحرق المراحل، والقلق على المستقبل بإفراط… الخ. بالإضافة إلى  الزواجات السريعة الناتجة عن علاقات محصورة بوسائل التواصل الاجتماعي.  ولذلك أوصى المجتمعون:
 أ‌.        من أجل تعزيز روحانية عهد  الزواج والحياة العائلية والصلاة والممارسات الدينية في العائلات، شدّد  المجتمعون على إقامة لقاءات ومؤتمرات للعائلة وعن العائلة، ونشاطات تفعّل  دورها في الكنيسة مثل منتدى ولقاء المرأة ولقاءات التعليم المسيحي للعائلة…  كما أكّدوا على أهمية تجديد دورة إعداد المخطوبين المقبلين على سرّ  الزواج، ودور الرعاة في فضّ المشاكل الزوجية دون أن يفرضوا أنفسهم على حياة  العائلة، بل يكونوا مستعدّين لخدمتهم متى ما طُلِب منهم ذلك.
 ب‌.    أراد المجتمعون أن يذكّروا  المؤمنين بالجانب الروحي الكنيسة وأهمية تفاعلهم معه بالدرجة الأولى، وألاّ  يحصروا الكنيسة في مساعدات مادية أو في هويات ثانوية أخرى. وهنا يأتي دور  الكنيسة في توعية العائلات بواجبها ومسؤوليتها وتدعو إلى عدم الاتكالية بل  التضامن والتعاون المشترك بين الكنيسة والمؤمنين.
 ت‌.    ضرورة متابعة المتزوجين الجدد، ومن  هنا الحاجة إلى منهاج تنشئة موحّد وعام للعائلات يساعدهم أيضًا على تكوين  مجاميع صلاة داخل البيوت، كما يلزم الاهتمام بالتعليم المسيحي  للعائلة وللفئات ما بعد مرحلة الشباب والتي تفتقر غالبًا إلى تعليم منظّم  في الكنيسة.
 ث‌.    طلب السادة الأساقفة تكوين لجنة  خاصّة بالبطريركية مستقلة عن تلك المرتبطة بمجلس الكنائس الكاثوليكية،  وخاصّة بما يخصّ العائلة والشباب.
 ج‌.     ضرورة تأسيس مراكز راعوية ومراكز إصغاء في الأبرشيات، مجهّزة بكادر متخصص، لمواجهة المشاكل الزوجية والعائلية.
 3- التحديات التي تواجه الشبيبة في العراق
 وتطرق اللقاء إلى التحديات التي تواجهها  الشبيبة، كالهجرة وتداعياتها بسبب ظروف البلد مما انعكس على الكنيسة،  العزوف عن الزواج، الروتين اليومي، والعلمنة وفقدان القيم… الخ ولمعالجة  هذه التحديات لابدّ من تشجيع الشباب على قيادة الثورات، جذبهم على القيام  بخدمات مجانية ومشاريع خيرية، توزيع طاقاتهم للقيام بنشاط يميلون إليه،  تعليمهم الاعتماد على أنفسهم، تشجيعهم على إكمال درستهم وتوعيتهم على أهمية  الزواج وتكوين عائلة. ولذلك أوصى المجتمعون:
 أ‌.        ضرورة المثال الصالح في  الكنيسة وتأوين الكلمة على واقع الشباب بأسلوب معاصر للتصدّي على ظواهر  مجتمعية حديثة كالإلحاد وتحدي الأوضاع السياسية والظروف الاقتصادية وتأثير  وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي… الخ.
 ب‌.    ضرورة تنشئة الكهنة على استخدام  اللغة الملائمة والأساليب الجذابة في التعامل مع الشباب، من ضمنها إعداد  خطّة لإرسال الكهنة الشباب إلى الدراسة في مختلف الاختصاصات.
 ت‌.    الاهتمام بالشباب الذين في المهجر، وتوفير وسائل تجعلهم يرتبطون بكنيستهم الأم، من خلال تثقيف الكهنة وتوفير أهتمام أكبر لهم.
 ث‌.     وعن انحسار الدعوات الكهنوتية  والرهبانية في كنيستنا، بسبب قلّة العوائل وعدم استقرارها، ناهيك عن الصورة  السلبية المأخوذة عند كثيرين عن الكنيسة والمكرّسين، بالإضافة إلى  المتغيّرات السريعة في العالم… الخ، اقترح المجتمعون إقامة مؤتمر للشبيبة  والدعوات، ولجنة مركزية للاهتمام بالدعوات، وإمكانيةتنشئة مرشحين  متزوجين للكهنوت، واستخدام وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي لتشجيع الدعوات من خلال  أفلام قصيرة. كما اتفق الجميع على ضرورة تقديم المؤهلين فقط للترشيح  للرسامة الكهنوتية أو للدخول في الحياة الرهبانية.
 4- مقترحات من أجل تفعيل الخطة الراعوية
 أ‌.        ضرورة التأكيد على العمل  الجماعي المنسّق داخل الأبرشية الواحدة وبين الأبرشيات داخل العراق،  ويتجسّد هذا العمل في نشاطات جماعية تُنظم في جدول سنوي تلتزم به كل أبرشية  من اكليروس وعلمانيين، يُدرس بصورة معمّقة ويُقيّم في الواقع للتأكد من  الوصول إلى الأهداف المرسومة له.
 ب‌.    القيام بمشاريع جماعية تهتمّ بالبعيدين عن الكنيسة، على أن تكون مدروسة بطريقة حديثة وجذابة.
 ت‌.    تنظيم حملات تضمّ فئات من المجتمع:  طلاب جامعات ومدارس، ربّات بيوت، عاملين في محلاّت وأسواق… الخ لكي يقوموا  بعمل الخير للمحتاجين أو نشاطات أخرى. وهذا سيجذب كثيرًا من البعيدين إلى  الكنيسة من جديد.
 ث‌.    نشر دليل راعوي شامل لاكليروس  الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق، مع مراعاة خصوصيات كل أبرشية، يضمّ خطوطًا  عريضة للخطّة الراعوية مع مراعاة الحالات الخاصّة كالمهجرين. ويتمّ إعداد  الدليل بعد لقاءات دراسية عامة تستمر لأيام عدّة تضمّ أسقف وكهنة وعلمانيين  في كل أبرشية.
 ج‌.     إقامة مخيمات تعطي فرصة للتقارب والتعمّق في سرّ الكنيسة وتطوير مراكز معينة وإعداد دليل لإقامة مثل هذه المخيّمات.
 ح‌.     إقامة مراكز ثقافية في الخورنات تقوّي الأواصر بين أفراد الخورنة والأبرشية.
 خ‌.     زرع الحسّ السياسي وضرورة مشاركة  المسيحي في حياة المجتمع بصورة فاعلة، من خلال إقامة رابطة أو جمعية غير  حكومية أو تأسيس فريق إعلامي… الخ.
 د‌.       تفعيل المجالس الراعوية في  الأبرشيات، بمشاركة الآباء الكهنة، على أن يجتمع أعضاء هذه المجالس مرّة في  السنة برعاية البطريركية لتُطرح فيها مسائل مشتركة بين الأبرشيات وتُعرض  فيها آراء ومقترحات المؤمنين للكنيسة.
 ذ‌.       امكانية القيام بمجمع كلداني وتشكيل لجان مشتركة بين الأبرشيات تناقش التحديات وتضع خطط عمل وتقدّمها للبطريركية.
 ر‌.      توفير الدعم المادي  الضروري لتغطية الأنشطة الرعوية المختلفة في الخورنات والأبرشيات،  وتأسيس مشاريع استثمارية لتساهم في تقديم هذا الدعم.
 ز‌.      ضرورة التعاون مع الكنائس الأخرى ومع أخوتنا من الديانات الأخرى في ترسيخ مبادئ السلام والحرية والعدالة… الخ.
 س‌.    كلّ المقترحات لابدّ أن تنبع من  الايمان المسيحي والحس الإنساني وان تعبر عن الروحانية الانجيلية المجردة  خدمة لكنيستنا الكلدانية في كل مكان وشعبنا العراقي.
 “أما وأنتم أيضًا ترغبون في المواهب الروحية، فاطلبوا أن يزيدكم الله منها لبنيان الكنيسة”
 (1 كورنثوس 14/12)


----------



## paul iraqe (24 سبتمبر 2018)

*القضاء العراقي يعيد كتاباً أثرياً مقدساً إلى متحف كنيسة مارتوما للسريان الكاثوليك*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - المستقلة/
 تمكّن قضاة محكمة تحقيق نينوى المختصة  بقضايا الإرهاب وبالتعاون مع مديرية مكافحة الإجرام من استعادة كتاب أثري  مقدس تعود ملكيته لمتحف كنيسة مارتوما للسريان الكاثوليك والتي تقع في  مدينة الموصل من يد إحدى عصابات “داعش” في كمين معد مسبقا أحبط صفقة بيعه  مقابل 300 ألف دولار لأحد التجار في كردستان.

 وقال القاضي رائد  حمد مصلح رئيس محكمة تحقيق نينوى المختصة بقضايا الإرهاب إن “معلومات وردت  في مطلع الشهر الماضي عن طريق احد مصادر مديرية مكافحة إجرام نينوى عن قيام  مجموعة من المتهمين بعرض كتاب اثري يعود لأحد الكنائس في مدينة الموصل،  وقد كانت عصابات داعش قد استولت عليها إبان سيطرتها على المدينة”.

 وأضاف مصلح إن “محكمة تحقيق الموصل ولدى عرض الموضوع أمامها اتخذت قرارا  بإيداع القضية لدى احد قضاتها وهو السيد القاضي كرم كوركيس يوسف لإكمال  التحقيق فيها وتحت إشرافه”.

 وتابع أن “الحادثة كيّفت قانونا وفق  أحكام المادة الرابعة من قانون مكافحة الإرهاب رقم13 لسنة 2005، وعلى الفور  تم تشكيل فريق عمل من ضباط مديرية مكافحة إجرام نينوى لتولي التحقيق وتم  منحهم قرارا قضائيا من قبل القاضي المختص”.

 من جانبه قال القاضي  كرم كوركيس الذي نظر القضية ان “خطة أعدّت بالتعاون بين القضاء والجهات  الأمنية للإيقاع بالمتهمين، إذ تم زرع احد منتسبي الأمن كمتفاوض مع  المتهمين بغية إيقاعهم والقبض عليهم بالجرم المشهود”.

 وأفاد  كوركيس بأن “المنتسب تولى استدراج المتهمين البالغ عددهم ثلاثة أشخاص إلى  كمين مدبر بالتعاون بين المحكمة ومديرية إجرام نينوى زرع من خلاله احد  العناصر الأمنية وتم اختياره من سكان كردستان وهو احد منتسبي مديرية  الإجرام لغرض التعامل معهم وشراء الكتاب الذي كان معروضا بقيمة 300 ألف  دولار أميركي، وكون احد التجار من كردستان تم إرسال صور للكتاب يظهر فيها  احد المتهمين حاملاً الكتاب الأثري”.

 واضاف “تم تحديد موعد للقاء  في منطقة معارض السيارات في مدينة الموصل ولدى قدوم المتهمين مع الكتاب  ولقائهم بمصدرنا وبعد عمليات تفاوض مساومة على السعر استقروا على مبلغ 60  ألف دولار، ثم تم إلقاء القبض عليهم بواسطة الكمين المحكم وتم ضبط الكتاب”.

 وتحدث عن “تدوين أقوال المتهمين، إذ اعترفوا صراحة بأنهم قد قاموا  بالاتفاق مع مصدرنا على بيع كتاب اثري يعود لأحد الكنائس وقد حصلوا عليه من  قبل احد الأشخاص كان منتميا للمجاميع الإرهابية وبدوره قد حصل عليه من احد  مقرات الحسبة التابع لتنظيم داعش الإرهابي”.

 ويوضح القاضي ان  “الكتاب كان قد فقد أثناء سيطرة عصابات داعش على مدينة الموصل خلال أحداث  2014″، لافتا إلى أن “الكتاب عرض مؤخرا على احد رجال الدين المسيحيين  والمسؤول عن الكنيسة للتأكد من ماهيته وتاريخه واصليه وعائديته، وتم تسليمه  إلى ممثل عن الكنيسة المذكورة بغية الحفاظ عليه كونه ارثا حضاريا ذا قيمة  تاريخية ولأجل صيانته من الإضرار التي لحقت به رغم انه احد المبرزات  الجرمية، وبغية طمأنة جميع أبناء الشعب العراقي بان القضاء يعمل على صيانة  حقوق جميع أطياف الشعب وإعادتها إلى أصحابها ومحاربة الجريمة والضرب بيد من  حديد على مصادر الإرهاب وتمويله وان التحقيق قد وصل إلى مرحلة متقدمة بغية  إحالة المتهمين إلى المحاكم المختصة”.

 من جانبه قال القس مجيد  حازم عطا الله أمين سر مطرانية السريان الكاثوليك ممثل مطران الكنيسة أن  “المخطوطة التي تسلمناها من محكمة التحقيق المختصة بقضايا الإرهاب في تلكيف  تعود إلى متحف كنيسة مارتوما للسريان الكاثوليك التابعة لأبرشيتنا (ابرشية  الموصل وكركوك وكردستان للسريان الكاثوليك) الكائنة في منطقة الجولاق وهي  ضمن الإرث الحضاري والتاريخي الذي تركه لنا آباؤنا وأجدادنا إذا تعود إلى  القرن الثالث والرابع عشر”.

 وعن تاريخ كنيسة مار توما يذكر أنها  “تعود إلى طائفة السريان الكاثوليك كورست سنة 1863 تقع في منطقة الجولاق  وتعتبر من أهم الكنائس القديمة في الموصل وتشتهر بـمتحفها المتميز والرائع  بما يحمل من التراث والإرث الحضاري في الموصل”.

 ويأسف المطران  لحال الكنيسة بعدما لحقها من خراب على يد الإرهاب، لافتا انه “تم زيارة  كنيستنا بعد التحرير فإذا هي عبارة عن مكان للأنقاض وهناك آثار قصف على  الكنيسة، لكن ليست مهدمة كليا بالإضافة إلى سرقة جميع محتوياتها وبضمنها  المتحف بالكامل” .


----------



## paul iraqe (24 سبتمبر 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بالقداس في كنيسة الصعود حي الأمين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 احتفل غبطة ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بالقداس مساء الاحد 23 أيلول 2018 في كنيسة الصعود بحي الأمين ببغداد.
 في البداية هنأ الكاهن الجديد للرعية الاب  فادي نضير وطلب من المؤمنين الالتفاف حوله والتعاون معه  في خدمته لهم.   كما طلب ان يصلوا من اجل كاهنهم السابق الاب نوزت بطرس حنا الذي يكمل  دراسته العليا بروما.
 وفي الموعظة ربط غبطته القراءات:  الأولى  : اشعيا (9:1- 26 ) ترسم صورة الانسان البار ، والثانية الرسالة الى اهل  فيلبي ( 3: 1 – 8 ) يعد فيها الرسول كل شيء نفاية امام محبته للمسيح  والثالثة انجيل متى ( 17: 14 – 21 ) تدعو الى الايمان بالرب يسوع والثقة  بكلامه. هذه القراءات الثلاث  ترسم  لنا بدقة مسيرة ” البار” أي المؤمن   الملتزم . انها مشروع سيرة ذاتية للتلمذة المسيحية. ان الصعوبات والتحديات  تصقلنا وتغذينا،  وتقوينا بدل ان تضعفنا وتفقرنها..  لننتبه ونضع هذا  الامرنصب اعيننا، ولنشق طريقنا بايمان وثبات وعزم وقوة.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 سبتمبر 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يقيم لقاءً يبارك فيه اللجان التي عملت على تنظيم وتنفيذ اللقاء العالمي الأول للشبيبة السريانية الكاثوليكية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 ظهر يوم الأحد ظ¢ظ£ أيلول ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨، بارك غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، اللجانَ التي عملت على تنظيم وتنفيذ اللقاء العالمي الأول  للشبيبة السريانية الكاثوليكية، وذلك في لقاء عام أقامه غبطته تكريماً لهذه  اللجان.
     شكر غبطةُ أبينا البطريرك اللجنةَ  الرئيسية التي نظّمت اللقاء العالمي للشبيبة الذي عُقد في فيطرون، كسروان،  من ظ،ظ§ حتّى ظ¢ظ¢ تمّوز المنصرم، واللجان الفرعية التي عاونتها، بإشراف الأب  جول بطرس. وأثنى غبطته على عمل اللجان والغيرة الوقّادة والإندفاع والحماس  في جميع ما قدّمه أعضاء هذه اللجان من خدمات وأتعاب لإنجاح اللقاء، مباركاً  إيّاهم وعائلاتهم وذويهم والحركات الرسولية الثلاث التي ينتمون إليها:  حركة مار شربل في رعية سيّدة البشارة - بيروت، وحركة مار بهنام وسارة في  رعية مار بهنام وسارة - الفنار، وحركة مار شربل في دير الشرفة، درعون -  حريصا.
     شكر الأب جول وأعضاءُ اللجان غبطتَه على محبّته الأبوية ورعايته المتميّزة للشباب الذين هم حاضر الكنيسة ومستقبلها الباهر.
     رافق غبطتَه إلى هذا اللقاء سيادةُ  المطران مار يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية،  والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والشمّاس كريم كلش.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 سبتمبر 2018)

*باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي تلبي دعوة  المسؤولين في GIZ (المنظمة الالمانية للتطوير ) عن ورشة تدريبية بشان موضوع  اللامركزية وتوزيع السلطات*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - السيدة وردا تدعو في مداخلتها خلال الورشة الى فهم حضاري مدني يقيم توازنا في تطبيقات السلطة والادارة العامة لصالح الشراكة. 
 - السيدة رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تتحدث في المداخلة عن تجربتها عندما تولت حقيبة وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين.
 - السيدة وردا: اللامركزية وتوزيع السلطات قاعدة لبناء الدولة المدنية الحديثة واسس لديمقراطية حقيقية وانهاء الفساد بكل اشكاله.
 أوضحت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وزيرة  الهجرة والمهجرين الاسبق، عضو شبكة النساء العراقيات أهمية توزيع السلطات  بما يضمن ويصون حقوق جميع المواطنين والمسؤولية المشتركة ويحقق التوازن  المطلوب في الحقوق والواجبات، مشيرة الى أن الخطر يبقى قائما في مواجهة  البناء المدني السليم للدولة اذا كان هناك استهانات بحقوق الناس ومطالبهم  المشروعة، والامتناع عن اشراك الجميع في مسؤوليات البناء.
 واضافت  السيدة وردا في مداخلة لها يوم 20/9/2018 خلال مشاركتها في اعمال ورشة  تدريبية اقامتها منظمة GIZ الالمانية في اربيل بشأن أهمية توزيع السلطات  واعتماد النظام اللامركزي، أن هذه القضية على جانب من الآهمية وأن المطبات  التي تقع بها الادارات العامة تكمن في اهمالها لموضوع اللامركزية، التي هي  مفتاح زج جميع الادارات والمؤسسات في العمل التنموي والاداري، ومحاربة  البيروقراطية السلبية التي تنال من حقوق المواطن وتلك من مميزات الحكم  والسلطة الرشيدة لأن الجميع يشعر انهم شركاء وعليهم مسؤوليات، وليس أن تدار  الدولة بنزعة الاملاءات والاوامر الجامدة، خاصة وأن هناك ضرورة أن يكون  للميدان رأيه في أي عمل أو مشاريع تنفيذية، وأن يكون على بينة مما هو مطلوب  منه وتلك هي احدى سمات الادارة اللامركزية.
 السيدة باسكال وردا عبرت  عن سرورها لوجود مجموعة من موظفي الدولة ومسؤولين في هذه الورشة لأن من شأن  ذلك أن يضع في الاعتبار تقويم تصورات واقعية بشأن طريقة ادارة الحكم  واستخدام التقنيات وتصحيح مفهوم السلطة الذي ما زال عند بعض المسؤولين انه  التسلط والاوامر الفوقية، في حين أن مقتضيات الدولة الحديثة تتطلب الشراكة  وتبادل الآراء والاصغاء الى متطلبات الواقع والتداول بشأن القضايا  المطروحة.
 وتطرقت السيدة وردا الى تجربتها الشخصية عندما اسندت اليها  حقيبة وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين في مجلس الوزراء برئاسة الدكتور اياد علاوي،  مؤكدة انها تسلمت الوزارة بدون اية ميزانية ولا قاعدة لوجستية متخصصة يمكن  الاعتماد عليها في القيام بالمسؤوليات المناطة بالوزارة، وكان المطلوب  وطنيا واخلاقيا أن تأخذ هذه الوزارة حيزا مهما في صيانة حقوق المواطنين  العراقيين النازحين والمهجرين واللاجئين داخل وخارج العراق خاصة وان الظرف  الذي كان يمر به العراق صعبا وفيه العديد من مظاهر العنف والانتهاكات  والتحولات السريعة، ولذلك تطلب العمل في وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين الاستنفار  الكامل للطاقات وعدم ترك أية قضية دون وجود اساس من العمل والتحرك  والمتابعة بمشاركة الجميع ، وبالمشاورة والمتابعة الميدانية ورصد الاخفاقات  ومعالجتها وتصحيح الاخطاء قبل استفحالها وتقييم جهود الموظفين وهذا هو  اساس نجاح العمل الوزاري.
 كما اوضحت بان بدون تنشيئة متواصلة للموظفين  وبدون محاسبة المقصرين سوف لا يمكن المضئ قدما في احترام نظام الحكم  الديمقراطي ولا يتم تطويره، لأن العراق لا يزال غير واضح ومستقر على نظام  يصف نفسه به، بسبب تتالي الانظمة وتقاليدها من حيث لا يدري، أهو نمط الحكم  المحافظ كما في زمن الملكية ! أو هو نظام يساري أشتراكي كما في زمن  الجمهورية والى نهاية حكم حزب البعث.
 لذا يتطلب الحال بناء ادارة جديدة  تتماشى مع مبادئ الديمقراطية في ممارسة توزيع السلطات من خلال المؤسسات  ولدولة ديمقراطيتها فتية ومطلوب تطويرها في ظل اقتصاد لا يستهان .


----------



## paul iraqe (25 سبتمبر 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي مع نواب “الكوتا” المسيحيين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- إعلام البطريركية/

  التقى غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو نواب “الكوتا” المسيحيين في مقر البطريركية بالمنصور-  بغداد، مساء الاثنين 24 أيلول 2018 بناءً على دعوة وجهها اليهم: السيدة  ريحان حنا أيوب، والسادة برهان الدين اسحق، اسوان سالم، وهوشيار قرداغ.  وتغيب النائب عمانوئيل خوشابا لتواجده خارج بغداد.
 حضر اللقاء صاحبا السيادة مار شليمون  وردوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو المطرانان المعاونان، والسيدات والسادة مسستشارو  البطريركية ورئيس فرع بغداد للرابطة الكلدانية.
  في بداية اللقاء قدم الكردينال ساكو  التهاني لهم لفوزهم في الانتخابات، وأعرب عن امنياته بالتوفيق في مهام  عملهم. ودعاهم إلى الاتحاد والتعاون فيما بينهم خدمة للعراقيين عموما  والمسيحيين خصوصا. وشجعهم على تشكيل كتلة موحدة مع النائبين الصابئي  والايزيدي “كتلة الأقليات”.
  ووضح غبطته دور الكنيسة اليوم:  الكنيسة  لا يمكنها أن تلزم الصمت في أمور مصيرية تخص البلد والناس كتحقيق العدالة  الاجتماعية والمساواة واحترام القوانين وحقوق الإنسان وفق مبادئ أساسية  عامة. الكنيسة لا تسيس، ولا تتحزب لجهة، انما تكمل رسالتها في الشؤون  العامة خدمة لرعاياها وللناس.
 بعده فتح النقاش حول الوضع العام ووضع  المسيحيين: الغبن الذي لحق بالمسيحيين خلال 15 سنة، ثقل القوانين القديمة  والمستهلكة، والتطرف، وتوظيف الشباب، والمشاركة الفعالة في الحياة  السياسية، والهجرة، وإعمار بلدات سهل نينوى وضرورة رفع الحاجز بين بلدة  بطنايا وبلدة تللسقف لتمكين العائلات من العودة الى ديارها وطرحت عدة أمور  لحل هذه المواضيع، منها تشكيل لجنة متابعة شؤون المسيحيين، وبذل الجهود  لتشريع قوانين تعترف بشكل صريح بوجود المكون المسيحي وضمان كامل حقوقهم.
  وفي الختام دعاهم غبطته الى عشاء المحبة.

















































​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 سبتمبر 2018)

*القضيتان الآشورية والايزيدية على طاولة مؤتمر حقوق الإنسان السنوي في وارسو*









  السيدة اوزاي بولوت تعرض قضية الآشوريين في مؤتمر منظمة الأمن والتعاون في أوروبا 2018 بوارسو- بولندا. ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم - AINA/
 2018-09-25
 ترجمة: عشتارتيفي كوم/

 عقدت منظمة الأمن والتعاون في أوروبا  (OSCE) مؤتمرها السنوي في الفترة من 20 إلى 21 أيلول/ سبتمبر في وارسو  ببولندا. ويعد هذا المؤتمر من أكبر المؤتمرات السنوية لحقوق الإنسان  والديمقراطية في أوروبا، وينظمه كل عام مكتب منظمة الأمن والتعاون في  أوروبا للمؤسسات الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان(ODIHR)  كمنبر لـ57 دولة مشاركة  في منظمة الأمن والتعاون في أوروبا، والمجتمع المدني، والمنظمات الدولية  والجهات الأخرى ذات الصلة.
 وقد شاركت في المؤتمر السيدة أوزاي بولوت،  الكاتبة بمعهد جيتستون Gatestone Institute، حيث تناولت في حديثها قضايا  متنوعة مثل المحنة الآشورية والاضطهاد الايزيدي في تركيا خاصة و في الشرق  الأوسط عامة.

*الآشوريون*
 في العرض الذي قدمته حول الآشوريين، وجهت السيدة بولوت الانتباه إلى  الإبادة الجماعية التركية للآشوريين بين عامي 1915 و 1918، والتي أودت  بحياة 750،000  من الآشوريين أي ما يعادل الـ(75ظھ) من نسبتهم حينذاك،  واستمرار الدولة في حرمان الآشوريين من حقوقهم المدنية في تركيا حتى يومنا  هذا. ومن الأمثلة على ذلك الاستيلاء غير المشروع على أراضي الآشوريبن  وإجبارهم على التحول إلى الدين الإسلامي عن طريق الاغتصاب والزواج القسري.

الايزيديون
 في العرض الذي قدمته عن اليزيديين، وجهت السيدة بولوت الانتباه إلى غزو  تنظيم داعش لسنجار بالعراق عام 2014، والإبادة الجماعية اللاحقة ضد  الأيزيديين والآشوريين، حيث "تم قتل المئات من الرجال الأيزيديين العجزة  والنساء المسنات". ولفتت السيدة بولوت الانتباه إلى فشل تركيا في منح  الايزيديين حقوقهم كمهاجرين.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 سبتمبر 2018)

*الذكرى 48 للقديس الطوباوي مار زيا في سيدني*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 احتفلت الجالية المسيحية بكل طوائفها يوم  الأحد المنصرم الموافق 23-9-2018 في حدائق (وليشيا بارك ) بالذكرى السابعة  والأربعين( لشارا د قاديشا مار زيا طوانا ) في سيدني. وكانت جميع التحضيرات  قد تمت يوم السبت الموافق 22-9-2018 في قاعة كنيسة مريم العذراء من قبل  مؤمنات ومؤمنين متطوعين يحضرون الى قاعة الكنيسة يقودهم ايمانهم قبل  اقدامهم للمشاركة في خصوصية هذا اليوم المبارك فيقومون بتنظيف اللحوم من  الدهون العالقة وتجميعها في صناديق بلاستيكية. وفي الجانب الثاني من القاعة  يقوم فريق آخر بتنظيف الخضروات وازالة الشوائب منها وبعد ذلك يحضر راعي  الكنيسة الأب( كوركيس اتو) ليصلي ويعطي بركات القديس الطوباوي مار زيا على  عائلة معدّي هذه الذكرى الروحية السيد اللنبي داديشو جورج وزجته الفاضلة  الس  وان تحل البركة على كل من يساهم ويشارك في تحضيرها ويأكل منها ويوزعها  وان يشفع القديس طلباتهم وان يحقق امانيهم وان القديس لا يخيب  طالبيه  وقاصديه وكل وحسب ايمانه.
 وعندما تنتهي التحضيرات الأولية يتوقف  العمل لتناول وجبة غذاء جماعية وما احلاها فقد تكون معدة مسبقا وكل من  يتمكن يأتي  بوجبة بسيطة للمشاركة  وتنصب الأكلات على طاولة طويلة ويتقدم  كل الحضور لأستنقاء ما تشتهي النفس من الأطعمة المتنوعة وبعد استراحة قصيرة  ينهض الجميع  لمواصلة العمل.
 وعند العصر تبدأ عمليات غسل اللحوم  ,وتحتاج الى شباب قوي ومفتول العضلات وخصوصا عندما يكون الجو باردا وكذلك  الخضراوات بعد غسلها تنشف وتكيس في اكياس صغيرة لغرض النظافة وسهولة  التوزيع في اليوم التالي . اما اللحوم فبعد ان تنصل منها جميع المياه تعبأ  في قدور كبيرة جدا وتغطى وترفع على متن سيارة شحن متوسطة لغرض نقلها قبل  ساعات من فجر يوم الأحد حيث تكون مجموعة اخرى من الشباب قد سبقتهم الى  حدائق وليشيا لغرض تحضير اماكن الطبخ ومستلزماتها من الأخشاب ومواسير  المياه الأحتياطية لغرض تجنب الحرائق لا سامح الله .
 تتم كل الأمور والتحضيرات بروحية عالية من  المحبة والتعاون. ويشترط طبخ هذه القدور الكبيرة بالخشب اي لا يستعمل غاز  او كهرباء وذلك تطبيقا لموروث قديم. وياتي الزوار من جميع اطراف سدني  والمدن البعيدة ايضا وتمتليء هذه الساحة الكبيرة (حدائق ووليشيا) بالعوائل  واطفالهم، وبالمناسبة فقد تم التعاقد مع شركات تقدم العاب تسلية ورياضية  للأطفال ويا حلاوة هذه المناظرالتي تبهج العين وتسر القلوب عندما يعانق  الناس بعضهم البعض ويجمعهم هذا المكان سنويا وتحل بركة القديس مار زيا  الطوباوي عليهم .
 وبعد منتصف النهار يلقى السيد اللنبي  داديشو جورج راعي هذا الكرنفال الجميل كلمته ويرحب بكل الحضور مباركا لهم  يومهم هذا متمنيا للجميع ان تحل بركات القديس مار زيا عليهم وعلى بيوتهم  وان تتحقق امانيهم بشفاعة القديس الطوباوي مار زيا، وتبدأ عمليات توزيع  (الدخرانة) والخبز والخضروات على الحضور وتصاحبهم عادة فرقة الملك عمانوئيل  سايمون ومعه مجموعة من المطربين والمطربات وكانت المفاجأة هذه السنه دعوة  المطرب الأشوري الكبير للمرة الثانية ( شاؤول ملكو) من كندا ليفتح هذا  الكرنفال الكبير باغنية جديدة خاصة لهذا اليوم المبارك.. ويستمر مهرجان  الفرح .. مهرجان اكبر تجمع مسيحي ناجح في دول المهجر من حيث العدد والأعداد  والتحضير وبسبب ان اسم (زيا) مسمى في جميع مدن وقرى وعوائل المسيحين  وبمختلف تسمياتهم الجميلة .
 يقول السيد اللنبي جورج: هذه الذكرى هي  الثامنة والأربعين منذ قدومنا الى استراليا ونحن بنو( جيلو)  نعمل هذه  الذكرى كواجب علينا لأن القديس الطوباوي مار زيا خرج من فلسطين وخدم في  المعمورة واستقر عندنا وبنى كنيسته في اراضينا وأوصى بعمل هذه الذكرى له  ولو تلاحظ اينما يكون (الجيلواي) وفي اي بقعة على الأرض يعملون هذا كواجب  كما قلت وانا مسروربما نقوم به .
 وفي الساعة الخامسة عصرا انتهت الأحتفالية  وكانت جميع الوجوه طافحة بالبهجة والسرور وخاصة اعضاء لجنة الأحتفال الذين  كانوا يقدمون الخدمة بروحية كريمة لكل الحضور وكأنهم (خلية نحل).
 شارك المطرب عمانوئيل سايمون هذه الفرحة و  ايضا المطربة كارميلان والمطرب المخضرم جورج مايكل وعدد اخر من المطربين  المتواجدين في استراليا.
  وقد شارك هذه السنة الاحتفال ما يقارب  الستة الاف شخص،  وسارت الأمور الى نهاية الأحتفالية فرحا وسرورا ومحبة.

 عدسات فضائية عشتار كانت حاضرة وسجلت هذه اللقطات بالفوتو والفديو

       المخرج
 غازي ميخائيل عبرو
 مدير مكتب فضائية عشتار
   سيدني استراليا


----------



## paul iraqe (27 سبتمبر 2018)

*السيدان لويس مرقوس ايوب ووليم وردا يشاركان  في اعمال الورشة الخاصة بمناقشة مهام مجموعة عمل المنظمات غير الحكومية  الدولية والمحلية في محافظة نينوى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 - المشاركون في الورشة يناقشون سبل انجاز مشاريع ناجحة لتحقيق العدالة الانتقالية والمصالحة الوطنية وارساء دعائم السلم الاهلي.
 - لويس مرقوس ايوب :لا بدّ من اعطاء دور فعال لمنظمات المجتمع المدني والحكومات المحلية في الانشطة والبرامج المعدة لهذا الشان.
 - وليم وردا يركز على تصحيح بعض التصورات  ويدعو الى اعتماد الضمير الوطني المشترك والشفاف في تبني وانجاز التوجهات  التي تضمن الشراكة والتضامن والتكامل.

 شارك السيدان لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب  رئيس منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ووليم وردا مسؤول العلاقات العامة فيها  باعمال ورشة العمل الخاصة بمناقشة مهام مجموعة عمل المنظمات غير الحكومية  الدولية والمحلية في محافظة نينوى من اجل بناء السلام والمصالحة، وقد عقدت  الورشة في اربيل يومي 24,23 من آيلول 2018 وبرعاية اللجنة العامة للتعايش  والسلم المجتمعي التابعة للامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء، لجنة متابعة وتنفيذ  المصالحة الوطنية في مكتب رئيس الوزراء ودائرة المنظمات غير الحكومية في  الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء وبمشاركة منظمة سند لبناء السلام والوكالة  الالمانية للتنمية GIZ وبرنامج الامم المتحدة الانمائي.
 وقد تركزت المناقشة بشان افضل السبل في  تحقيق برامج تضمن الاندماج والتأسيس للمزيد من النشاطات المتعلقة بترميم  مفاهيم الشراكة والتضامن والتكامل بين جميع المكونات في محافظة نينوى في  عمل بنيوي يتاح به الى ضمان الحقوق والتصدي لكل اشكال الاحتواء والعزل  والتهميش، مع تأكيد اساسي على اهمية تحقيق العدالة الانتقالية القضائية  لمحاسبة كل الذين ارتكبوا جرائم الانتهاكات الارهابية بحق مكونات عراقية  وانجاز برنامج عادل وشامل للتعويضات واعطاء المزيد من الفرص للعفو والصفح،  ولكن في اطار ان تكون جميع المكونات التي تعرضت للانتهاكات قد حصلت على  حقوقها.
 هذا وقد تحدث في الورشة السيد محمد التميمي مدير عام دائرة  المنظمات غير الحكومية مشيرا الى أن الهدف الذي تتوخاه الحكومة هو العمل  المشترك مع منظمات المجتمع المدني والوكالات والمنظمات الدولية لنشر ثقافة  الشراكة والتعاون بما يؤدي الى تعزيز السلم الأهلي بوصفه المفتاح الأساسي  لأية تنمية بشرية مستدامة تزيح عن كاهل المواطنين في محافظة نينوى كل  مخلفات وأدران الواقع الارهابي الذي كرسته داعش خلال احتلالها لهذه  المحافظة، ومعالجة الثغرات وحل المشاكل من خلال مجموعة عمل يعتمد برنامجها  على قواعد التنسيق والتعاون والتكامل.
 هذا وجرت الاجتهادات خلال المداخلات التي  طرحت على قيم التطوع والتعاون والطاقة الايجابية والحماسة وايجاد بيئة  اجتماعية داعمة، تأخذ في الاعتبار المظلومية والاستجابة لمتطلبات الصالح  العام وانشاء نظام وآلية واضحة لتوثيق وايصال القرارات الرئيسية التي يتم  اتخاذها التي تضمن الاستجابة لمشاريع المصالحة وإدامة ادوات المعلومات  والبلاغات الخاصة بمجموعة عمل هذه المصالحة وما يتطلب من مراقبة وتقييم  واحصاءات، مع شرط توفر المعطيات التقنية في الخطط الحكومية ذات العلاقة  وابقاء منسقي مجموعة العمل على علم بالمعلومات أو أية تغييرات تطرأ، مع  الحرص على انجاز التقارير عن الخطوات المتحققة.
 يشار الى ان الوكالة  الالمانية للتنمية GIZ وبرنامج الامم المتحدة الانمائي UNDP قد ادليا  بموقفيهما إزاء دعمهما لهذا المشروع المعرفي التعبوي، جاء ذلك من خلال  ممثليهما في حضور الورشة، هذا وقد تحدث خلال المناقشات عدد من الناشطين  الحقوقيين، اذ تحدث السيد لويس مرقوس ايوب مركزا على نقطتين، الأولى تتطلب  ان تكون مشاركة منظمات المجتمع المدني مشاركة فاعلة وعلى سياق التعاون مع  الجهود الحكومية في توازن يضمن جودة هذه المشاركة واعطاء المزيد من البعد  الميداني للجهات الحكومية المحلية في المحافظة، أما النقطة الثانية فهي فتح  المزيد من المجال امام الوكالات والمنظمات الدولية والتنسيق الفاعل معها  لخدمة البرامج التنفيذية، وأضاف ايضا الى ضرورة أن تأخذ العدالة الانتقالية  حيزها الحقيقي في انصاف حقوق المكونات العراقية التي تعرضت للاضطهاد  والتهميش والتنكيل، أما السيد وليم وردا فقد صحح في مداخلاته بعض التصورات  التي طرحت مشيرا الى ان العمل والانشطة التي يحتاجها برنامج من هذا النوع  يتطلب المكاشفة والمتابعة المشتركة، محذرا من وضع حدود وحواجز تحت ذريعة  القضايا الحساسة لأن ذلك يكبل العمل المعرفي الميداني المطلوب في تحقيق  السلام والمصالحة.
 وخلص السيد وليم وردا أن برنامجا بهذه  السعة والمشاركة والاهداف يقتضي في أول ما يقتضي ضميرا مشتركا من العمل  الوطني والافادة من الدعم الذي تقدمه الجهات العالمية.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 سبتمبر 2018)

*مجلس الوزراء العراقي يمدد تنسيب الموظفين المسيحيين العاملين في دوائر اقليم كوردستان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اخبار العراق/
 وافق مجلس الوزراء على تمديد تنسيب  الموظفين المسيحيين من منسوبي الدوائر الحكومية التابعة الى وزارات الحكومة  الاتحادية العاملين في دوائر اقليم كوردستان ممن لم يكمل سنة التنسيب  الثالثة لمدة سنة لغاية 1-10-2018 وبخلافه يعد الموظف غير الملتحق بعمله  مستقيلا بحسب القانون، ومنح الموظفين المسيحيين المشار اليهم آنفا الراغبين  بالحصول على اجازة خمس سنوات استثناء من الضوابط او اجازة لمدة سنة بدون  راتب لمن لا تسري عليه شروط اجازة الخمس سنوات.

 جاء ذلك في خلال  جلسة لمجلس الوزراء العراقي جلسته الاعتيادية الثلاثاء برئاسة حيدر  العبادي، حيث تم خلال الجلسة التصويت على استثناء وزارتي الدفاع والداخلية  من حذف الدرجات الوظيفية الناتجة عن حركة الملاك.

 واطلع مجلس  الوزراء على الاجراءات التي قام بها الوفد الحكومي واللجنة الوزارية التي  ذهبت الى محافظة البصرة واتخاذ مجموعة من التوصيات بخصوص المشاريع في  البصرة ومحطات التحلية، حيث صوت المجلس بالموافقة على قيام شركات وزارة  النفط بدور استشاري في إعداد تفاصيل العروض (التندر) وتحليلها والاشراف  والرقابة على ان تبقى الاحالة للعقود من المحافظة.

 وتم التصديق  على مشروعي تصميم وإنشاء ملعب سعة 30 الف متفرج في العاصمة بغداد وتصميم  وإنشاء ملعب الديوانية الاولمبي سعة 30 الف متفرج.

 كما قرر مجلس  الوزراء الموافقة على تخويل وزير التربية صلاحية اجراء امتحانات الدور  الثالث للصفوف المنتهية لمرحلتي الدراسة المتوسطة والاعدادية وللراسبين بما  لا يزيد عن ثلاثة دروس . وسط انتقادات كثيرة كون القرار يزيد من ترهل  التعليم في العراق .

 ووجه المجلس بالالتزام بتوقيتات القبول المركزي المعتمدة في وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي دون انتظار نتائج الدور الثالث.

 وشهدت الجلسة التصويت على مشروع اتفاقية النقل الجوي بين حكومة جمهورية العراق وحكومة الولايات المتحدة الامريكية.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 سبتمبر 2018)

*الكرد والايزيديون والتركمان والفيليون والمسيحيون والصابئة: منصب مقرر البرلمان من حصتنا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- SNG/

 افاد مصدر نيابي في مجلس النواب ،الخميس،  ان تنافسا “محتدما” بين نواب وممثلون عن مكونات؛ الكرد والايزيديون  والتركمان والفيليون والمسيحيون والصابئة، حول منصب مقرر رئاسة مجلس  النواب، مشيرا الى ان كل مكون طالب بان يكون المنصب من حصته.
 وكان عدد من ممثلي تلك المكونات قدم أوراق  ترشيحهم لمنصب المقرر، في الوقت الذي تتنافس على المنصب كل المكونات  مطالبة ان تكون حصة المنصب من نصيبهم.
 في موازاة ذلك؛ طالبت عضو ائتلاف الوطنية  زيتون الدليمي، بان يكون منصب مقرر البرلمان من حصة النساء، مشيرة الى ان  “هيئة الرئاسة كلهم من الرجال”.
 وقالت الدليمي  ، ان “جميع المكونات والأقليات في صراع حول المنصب، وارى ان من الأفضل ان يكون من حصة النساء”.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 سبتمبر 2018)

*محافظ كركوك يزور مقر البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

       زار مساء الخميس 27 أيلول 2018  محافظ كركوك وكالة السيد راكان سعيد  الجبوري والشيخ برهان مزهر العاصي،  عضو مجلس المحافظة والإعلامي مروان إبراهيم العاني مسؤول اعلام المحافظة  مقر البطريركية بالمنصور – بغداد. وقد استقبلهم غبطة ابينا البطريرك  الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو.
 في البداية قدم السيد المحافظ التهاني  لغبطة البطريرك ساكو بترقيته للرتبة الكاردينالية وعبر عن اعتزاز أهالي  كركوك به وأشاد بمواقفه الوطنية ولم شمل أهالي كركوك عندما كان مطرانا لها   وجهوده في ترسيخ العيش المشترك.
 من جانبه شكر غبطته السيد المحافظ على  زيارته وعلى اهتمامه بكركوك ووقوفه على مسافة واحدة من جميع المكونات  واحتضانه أبناء المكون المسيحي.
 حضر اللقاء صاحبا السيادة المطرانان المعاونان مار شليمون وردوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو. وفي ختام اللقاء دعا غبطته الجميع الى العشاء.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 سبتمبر 2018)

*زيارة وفد ديوان أوقاف الديانات الى أقضية ونواحي محافظات نينوى وكركوك وأربيل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

     تفقد السيد رعد جليل كجة جي رئيس  ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحة والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية مترأسا الوفد  المرافق له دور العبادة والمسؤولين في أقضية ونواحي محافظات نينوى وكركوك  وأربيل للفترة من 18 أيلول ولغاية 25 أيلول.
     ضم الوفد كل من السيد شيروان ال  اسماعيل مدير عام دائرة شؤون الأيزيديين في الديوان/ وكيل رئيس الديوان..  والسيد كربيت مناسكان آرميناك مدير عام دائرة شؤون المسيحيين وكالة/ مدير  عام الدائرة الإدارية والمالية وكالة في الديوان.. والمهندس وميض ناجي  جرجيس مدير عام الدائرة الهندسية وكالة.. وانضم الى الوفد الاستاذ المهندس  صفاء حنا صفو مدير الشعبة الهندسية في ممثلية الديوان في الموصل.
     اشتمل جدول اعمال الوفد خلال ايام  الايفاد زيارة دير مار متي ولحضور القداس الاحتفالي لمناسبة عيد الدير،  كذلك تفقد الكنائس والاديرة والمزارات والمؤسسات الدينية الايزيدية في  بعشيقة وبحزاني وقضاء سنجار والموصل وتلكيف والشيخان والقوش وتلسقف وقرقوش  وبرطلة وكرمليس. التقى رئيس الديوان خلال زيارة الوفد برؤساء الكنائس  والطوائف والابرشيات والمرجعيات الدينية الأيزيدية.
     حيث تم الاطلاع على الاحتياجات وظروف  عودة النازحين الى مناطقهم وجهود الديوان في تقديم الدعم والمساعدة ومطالبة  الحكومة بضرورة إعطاء المكونات حقوقهم ومساعدتهم واضطرار الديوان الى  اللجوء الى المحكمة الاتحادية والقضاء لغرض الحصول على الدعم الحكومي وبما  يحقق العدالة بين جميع مكونات الشعب العراقي.
     تم شرح مساعي الديوان في إجراءات  تعويض المواطنين المتضررين من جراء العمليات العسكرية والارهابية وتعيين  موظفين من الديوان للعمل والتنسيق في المكاتب الفرعية في الاقضية والنواحي  والمباشرة بإجراءات فتح المقابر الجماعية الايزيدية في سنجار وبالتنسيق مع  مؤسسة الشهداء.
    كما التقى الوفد بالسادة قائمقام سنجار  وقائمقام الموصل ومناقشة سبل الحفاظ على أوقاف وأملاك المسيحيين  والأيزيديين وهواجسهم بالعودة الى سنجار والموصل، وضرورة رفع جميع مخلفات  الحرب، والتنسيق مع اليونسكو لإعادة اعمار الكنائس الاثرية والتراثية في  الموصل والتي تتضمن مجمع الكنائس في الموصل القديمة... كنيسة الطاهرة  الداخلية للسريان الأرثوذكس مع مدرسة التهذيب... وكنيسة الأرمن الأرثوذكس  (اجميادزين)... وكنيسة سيدة الانتقال او الطاهرة القديمة وكنيسة الطاهرة  للسريان الكاثوليك ومقر مطرانية السريان الكاثوليك وكذلك كنيسة الطاهرة  للكلدان.
    كما تابع الوفد استمرار العمل في مركز  خدمات لالش في الشيخان والذي يضم سبعون دار ومشروع روضة وحضانة مريم آنا  للكلدان في كركوك... ووصول نسب الإنجاز في المشروعين الى 95%.
    وخلال الزيارة تم لقاء وزير الأوقاف والشؤون الدينية ومدراء عامين أوقاف المسيحيين والأيزيديين في حكومة إقليم كردستان العراق.
    حيث تم التطرق الى استمرار التعاون  والتنسيق بين الديوان والوزارة في مساعدة أبناء المكونات المسيحية  والأيزيدية وكذلك المطالبة بفتح الطرق المغلقة في مناطق تلكيف وتلسقف  وباطنايا والذي يسهل عملية تنقل المواطنين بين هذه المناطق.
    البرنامج اليومي الخاص بزيارات وفد الديوان للمواقع في محافظات نينوى، كركوك وأربيل.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أكتوبر 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يزور كنيسة مار قرياقس في مدينة فيستروس في السويد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 بتاريخ 30 أيلول 2018، زار قداسة سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني كنيسة مار قرياقس في مدينة فيستروس في السويد.
 رافق قداسته أصحاب النيافة الأحبار الأجلاء المطارنة: مار يوليوس عبد  الأحد شابو، مطران السويد والدول الاسكندينافية، ومار ديوسقوروس بنيامين  أطاش، النائب البطريركي في السويد، ومار فيلوكسينوس متياس نايش، النائب  البطريركي في ألمانيا، ومار تيموثاوس متى الخوري، النائب البطريركي في  أبرشية دمشق البطريركية.
 وفي نهاية الصلاة، بارك قداسته جميع المؤمنين الذين شاركوا في الصلاة.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أكتوبر 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يستقبل وفداً من رعية مار يوسف السريانية الكاثوليكية في سودرتاليا – السويد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 مساء يوم السبت ٢٩ أيلول ٢٠١٨، استقبل  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، الأب عمّار باهينا كاهن رعية مار يوسف السريانية  الكاثوليكية في مدينة سودرتاليا - السويد، مع وفد من أعضاء رعيته، وذلك في  مقرّ الكرسي البطريركي في دير سيّدة النجاة - الشرفة، درعون - حريصا.
     رحّب بهم غبطته وتمنّى لهم زيارة  ناجحة إلى لبنان، واستمع إلى أبرز نشاطات الرعية، مثنياً على التزامهم  الكنسي، ومذكّراً إيّاهم بأهمّية التعلّق بتراثهم المشرقي في بلاد المنشأ  في الشرق وتنشئة الأجيال الطالعة على محبّة الكنيسة. ومنحهم غبطته بركته  الرسولية.
     وشارك الجميع في صلاة الرمش (المساء) التي ترأّسها غبطته في كنيسة الدير.
     حضر اللقاء صاحبا السيادة المطرانان  مار ربولا أنطوان بيلوني، ومار فلابيانوس يوسف ملكي، والآباء الكهنة،  والشمامسة الإكليريكيون.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 أكتوبر 2018)

*في شهل أيلول فقط .. سبع قرى مسيحية في كوردستان العراق استهدفتها تركيا*







دبابة تركية.  © AP Photo / Sasa Kralj​ 

عشتارتيفي كوم- persecution.org


  30أيلول / سبتمبر 2018


ترجمة: عشتارتيفي كوم

 شهد شهر أيلول / سبتمبر هذه السنة  زيادة في الضربات الجوية التركية في أقصى شمال العراق. تقدر المصادر  المحلية أنه تم استهداف 7 قرى مسيحية في الغالب. تحاول تركيا تبرير هذه  الضربات الجوية من خلال الادعاء بأن هذه القرى تدعم أو فيها وجود لحزب  العمال الكوردستاني.
  تركيا متمركزة في مساحات كبيرة من الأراضي في شمال العراق وتعزز وجودها يوميا. شمال العراق زراعي ومتوسط السكان.
 كان حزب العمال الكوردستاني، الذي تعده الولايات المتحدة جماعة إرهابية، نشطًا منذ فترة طويلة في الشمال.
  واجهت القرى المسيحية هناك تحديات عدة على نحو دائم. وقد ساءت أوضاعهم مع اكتساب تركيا السيطرة الإقليمية في شمال العراق.
 وحذرت جماعات حقوق الإنسان مراراً من أن  تركيا تستخدم الوجود العام لحزب العمال الكوردستاني كذريعة لتوسيع أراضيها،  وأنه من خلال شن غارات جوية في هذه المنطقة من دون أن يوجد فيها هدف عسكري  مشروع محدد، فإن تركيا تنتهك القانون الدولي.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أكتوبر 2018)

*الفنان صليوا عبّا متواصل في أعماله التراثية الشعبية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كريم إينا 

 ذكراك يا عروسة خلدها الفنان
                                    وصوت جرسك الرنّان
     حقك على الموصل ثميناً
                                          لتبقى أتعابك مثالاً
                                                             الفنان: صليوا عبّا

 الفنان صليوا عبّا متواصل في أعماله التراثية الشعبية، حيث أنجز أعمالاً كثيرة أثناء فترة النزوح فقد زارته عدّة قنوات فضائية.
 شارك في أعماله التراثية بمعارض في أربيل  كما أغنى متحف القلعة في أربيل بعدد كبير من المواضيع التراثية حيث كانت  أعماله تشملُ حرف قديمة: كردية وعربية بأزيائها التراثية مثل جاغلي بغداد –  حرف موصلية قديمة وحرف سريانية وكردية مثل: الحلاق القديم، وبائع الخضر،  وصباغ الأحذية، والنجار، والحمام،والحائك،وبائع البهارات،والمقهى وحرف  نسائية ومنها رجالية وها هو يبدأ بإكمال نهجه التراثي رغم طعنه في السن.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أكتوبر 2018)

*المستثمر الامريكي السيد ستيفن هولنكشد يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 زار صباح يوم الاثنين 1 تشرين الاول 2018  المستثمر الامريكي السيد ستيفن هولنكشد، مع وفد عراقي مقر البطريركية في  بغداد والتقى غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو حيثُ ناقش معه  مشروعه لبناء مجمع سكني في سهل نينوى وخلق فرص عمل للسكان من اجل بقائهم في  ارضهم كيما يستطيعوا كسب رزقهم بكرامة.
 من جانيه شكره غبطة البطريرك على هذه المبادرة وبارك مشروعه الذي يعطي الامل والرجاء لابناء منطقة سهل نينوى.
 حضر اللقاء صاحبا السيادة المطرانان المعاونان مار شليمون وردوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أكتوبر 2018)

*بضغط من مايك بنس ..  الوكالة الأميركية للتنمية الدولية تعين مسؤول اتصال خاص للمسيحيين العراقيين*











  مراسيم دينية في قره قوش بعد تحريرها، 9 نيسان 2017.  REUTERS/Suhaib Salem ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- المونيتور/


براينت هاريس 1 أكتوبر / تشرين الأول 2018


ترجمة: عشتارتيفي كوم
 
 أصبح للمسيحيين العراقيين المهجرين الآن  مسؤول اتصال خاص بهم مع وكالة المساعدات الأمريكية الرئيسية، وذلك بفضل  الضغوط التي مارسها نائب الرئيس الامريكي مايك بنس على هذه الوكالة.
 عين مدير الوكالة الأميركية للتنمية  الدولية مارك غرين ماكس بريموراك ممثلاً خاصاً لبرامج مساعدة الأقليات  للإشراف على توزيع المساعدات الأميركية للمسيحيين والأيزيديين العراقيين  الذين يسعون لإعادة بناء حياتهم.
 وقال مسؤول في البيت الأبيض لموقع  "المونيتور": "لكي نضمن المساعدة في الأوقات والأماكن الأكثر حاجة إليها،  أرسلت الوكالة الأميركية للتنمية الدولية ممثلاً خاصاً لبرامج مساعدة  الأقليات للعمل مع الكنائس مباشرة من أجل تركيز انتباهنا بشكل أفضل". وقال  المسؤول أيضا إن إدارة دونالد ترامب "خصصت أيضا 145 مليون دولار لدعم  المجتمعات الدينية المضطهدة في إعادة البناء في العراق".
 وقال مسؤول البيت الأبيض أيضا إن إدارة  ترامب تعطي أولوية "للقبول الأمريكي للاجئين لأولئك الذين يواجهون مثل هذا  الاضطهاد الديني المتطرف لدرجة أنهم لا يستطيعون العودة إلى وطنهم."
 لطالما اشتكى الجمهوريون في الكونغرس  والمدافعون عن حقوق الأقليات من أن الولايات المتحدة والأمم المتحدة لم  يقوموا بما يكفي لمساعدة المسيحيين العراقيين الذين شردهم الهيجان الإجرامي  للدولة الإسلامية (داعش).  لكن النقّاد يعتقدون أن الأمور بدأت في النهاية  تتغير.
 وقالت نينا شيا، وهي زميلة بارزة في معهد  هادسون المحافظ، الذي دفع إدارة ترامب إلى بذل المزيد لدعم المسيحيين  العراقيين: "بدأت المساعدات تتسرب ببطء." "لم تعالج الوكالة الأمريكية  للتنمية الدولية المشكلة بجدية حتى قبل شهر" عندما عيّنت بريموراك.
 قامت القنصلية الأمريكية في أربيل بتعليق  على إحدى صور اجتماع بريموراك مع مجموعات الأقليات الدينية يوم الأحدمن  خلال حسابها الخاص على تويتر.
 على الرغم من خطابها المؤيد للمسيحية، إلا  أن إدارة ترامب قبلت فقط 23 لاجئًا مسيحيًا من الشرق الأوسط حتى الآن هذا  العام في الوقت الذي تتصدى فيه لتدفق المهاجرين إلى الولايات المتحدة،  وفقًا (لجدول الهجرة الإنجيلي)، وهو ائتلاف مسيحي مؤيد للمهاجرين. أعلن  وزير الخارجية مايك بومبيو في وقت سابق من هذا الشهر أن الولايات المتحدة  ستخفض الحد الأقصى لعدد اللاجئين الذين تقبلهم من 45000 هذا العام - وهو  أدنى مستوى تاريخي - إلى 30000 في العام المقبل.
 ويقول تقرير وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية عن  الحرية الدينية الدولية في العام الماضي إن هناك حوالي 250 ألف مسيحي في  العراق، يعيش معظمهم في سهل نينوى وكوردستان العراق - أي أقل من الـ800 ألف  الذين كانوا موجودين في عام 2002 قبل الغزو الأمريكي للعراق.
 تهدف مساعدات الاستقرار إلى استعادة  الخدمات الأساسية مثل الكهرباء والمياه الجارية والمأوى المؤقت والخدمات  الصحية حتى يتمكن النازحون من العودة إلى منازلهم واستئناف البعض من مظاهر  الحياة الطبيعية.
 كان بريموراك قد أشرف سابقاً على مشاريع  الاستقرار وإعادة الإعمار في العراق أثناء إدارة الرئيس الامريكي السابق  جورج دبليو بوش. وفي الآونة الأخيرة، شغل منصب رئيس معهد الاستقرار  والانتقال قبل أن يغادر في شباط / فبراير ليصبح مستشارًا كبيرًا لمكتب  الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية في الشرق الأوسط. أصبح مبعوث الوكالة  الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية لجماعات الأقليات العراقية في آب / أغسطس.

 وتجدر الإشارة إلى أن بريموراك مع  النائب المحافظ كريس سميث، قد حثّا الولايات المتحدة على بذل المزيد من  الجهود لمساعدة المسيحيين العراقيين تحديدًا.
 وقد عقد سميث ما لا يقل عن 10 جلسات  استماع حول هذه القضية. استخدم عضو الكونغرس آخر جلسة استماع له في العام  الماضي لتسليط الضوء على اقتراح قدم إلى هيئة المعونة الأمريكية من قبل  لجنة إعادة إعمار نينوى، وهي مجموعة من الجماعات المسيحية العراقية. وساعد  بريموراك في صياغة المقترح البالغ 22.5 مليون دولار "لإعادة تأهيل أكثر من  9000 منزل مدمر جزئياً في سبع بلدات" بصفته سكرتيراً وأميناً لخزانة فرع  نينوى لإعادة الإعمار في الولايات المتحدة.
 لقد لعب سميث دورًا أساسيًا في دفع  الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية إلى تحويل مسار التمويل الأمريكي مباشرة  إلى ضحايا الإبادة الجماعية العراقية بدلاً من تمويل مشاريع الاستقرار  المدعومة من الأمم المتحدة، والتي يقول إنها غير فعالة.
 في مقال بصحيفة وول ستريت جورنال في يونيو  / حزيران بعنوان "ما زال المسيحيون العراقيون ينتظرون، السيد بنس"، ألقى  سميث باللوم على "الموظفين المهنيين في الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية"  بتهمة "تجاهل توجيهات السيد بنس". وقد دفعت التعليقات الصحفية بنس لإقالة  النائب الأول للوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية. المسؤولة في الشرق  الأوسط، ماريا لونغي، وفقا لتقرير في الـBuzzFeed.
 وقد اختار ترامب موظفًا مهنيًا في الوكالة  الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية، وهو مايكل هارفي، ليأخذ المنصب مباشرة بدلا من  ماريا لونغي في تموز / يونيو.
 وقال المدير التنفيذي لمنظمة "الدفاع عن  المسيحيين" فيليب ناصيف، وهي مجموعة مناصرة تدعم برامج دعم الأقليات لمايك  بنس، لموقع "المونيتور": "أعتقد أن نائب الرئيس أراد أن يحدث شيئ ما بطريقة  سريعة جداً، وقد تلقى الكثير من التعليقات من المسيحيين العراقيين هنا في  الولايات المتحدة  وفي الشرق الأوسط".
 وأضاف ناصيف: "كانوا يقفون في أماكنهم،  وأعتقد أن ذلك أزعجه وكان عليه فقط الخروج وإجراء بعض التغييرات في الوكالة  الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية وإظهار مشاركتهم بعمق".
 وكان بنس، الذي تربطه صلات قوية بجماعات  الدفاع عن المسيحية، قد تعهد أولاً بتحويل مسارات المساعدات التي كانت من  خلال الأمم المتحدة لتكون مباشرة إلى المسيحيين والأيزيديين العراقيين في  خطاب ألقاه أمام مؤتمر للدفاع عن المسيحيين في العام الماضي.
 في اليوم التالي لافتتاحية سميث، كان بنس  يوجه غرين للسفر إلى العراق لمقابلة مجاميع الأقليات و "الإبلاغ عن خطة  لتسريع المساعدات إلى أولئك الذين هم في أمس الحاجة".  وتعهد مكتب نائب  الرئيس بأن بنس "لن يتحمل التأخيرات البيروقراطية."
 قال سميث لـ "المونيتور":  "قاد مارك غرين  وفدا إلى العديد من الأماكن في العراق، بما في ذلك أربيل، وعاد ... بمزيد  من المعلومات حول الاحتياجات. وهم الآن يخططون بشكل منتظم لتلبية تلك  الاحتياجات".
 وافق مجلس النواب بالإجماع على تشريع سميث  الذي يفوض إدارة ترامب بتقديم المساعدات مباشرة إلى ضحايا الإبادة  الجماعية في تموز/ يونيو. وبينما تقدمت لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بمجلس  الشيوخ بمشروع القانون في وقت سابق من هذا الشهر، فإن السيناتور باتريك  ليهي، أوجد مشروع القانون على أرض الواقع.
 وقال ديفيد كارل المتحدث باسم ليهي لموقع  "المونيتور" إن السيناتور: "قام بعدة تعديلات مقترحة على مشروع القانون  الذي يعتقد أنه سيحسّنه. لقد رأينا الفاتورة للمرة الأولى هذا الأسبوع  ويطلبون الموافقة عليها بإجماع دون تغييرات أو نقاش."
 على الرغم من مشروع قانون سميث، تقول  وزارة الخارجية إنها وجهت أكثر من 118 مليون دولار من المساعدات للأقليات  العراقية منذ العام الماضي.
 وفي وقت سابق من هذا العام، منعت الولايات  المتحدة 75 مليون دولار من مساهمتها في برنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي،  الذي يشرف على مساعدات الاستقرار العراقية، إلى أن تنشر الوكالة 55 مليون  دولار من مساهمتها الأمريكية الحالية للأقليات العراقية. وفي تموز/ يوليو،  أعلن غرين أن الولايات المتحدة ستمول مشاريع إعادة إعمار طويلة الأجل لعشر  مجموعات مسيحية في سهل نينوى.
 ومع ذلك، رفضت واشنطن تخصيص أموال لإعادة  إعمار العراق في الوقت الذي تحاول فيه إدارة ترامب خفض المساعدات في جميع  المجالات. وفي مؤتمر إعلان التبرعات الذي عقد في الكويت في شباط/ فبراير،  قالت الولايات المتحدة إنها ستعتمد بدلاً من ذلك على استثمارات القطاع  الخاص في العراق من خلال مؤسسة الاستثمار الخاص عبر البحار وبنك التصدير  والاستيراد.
 وتشير تقديرات بغداد إلى أنها ستحتاج إلى  حوالي 100 مليار دولار لإعادة بناء البلاد في أعقاب الفوضى والأضرار التي  أعقبت العمليات القتالية ضد تنظيم داعش.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 أكتوبر 2018)

*الطالبة (ديمن أنيس فرنسيس العنكاوي) الاولى على طلبة اعداديات السياحة في اقليم كوردستان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعداد: قسم الاخبار

 حصلت الطالبة (ديمن أنيس فرنسيس العنكاوي)  من ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري على معدل 91% على طلبة اعداديات  السياحة في اقليم كوردستان للعام الدراسي 2017-2018 وحققت الطالبة ديمن  بهذا المعدل تفوقا على جميع طلبة اعداديات السياحة في الاقليم وتم تكريمها  من قبل رئيس حكومة اقليم كوردستان نيجيرفان بارزاني خلال الحفل الذي اقيم  في قاعة الشهيد سعد عبدالله بمدينة اربيل يوم السبت 29/9/2018 واشتمل  التكريم بتقديمها شهادة التخرج ووشاح الحكومة وجهاز حاسوب ومبلغ 1500 دولار  امريكي اضافة الى منحة دراسية لمدة اربع سنوات في جامعة جيهان باربيل  مجانا، وقناة عشتار الفضائية وموقعها الالكتروني يهنئان الطالبة ديمن على  هذا النجاح الكبير رغم كل الظروف والتحديات التي تمر بالوطن، هذا وزارت  الطالبة المتفوقة بمعية والدتها السيدة ليلى ناصر قناة عشتار الفضائية  وأجرى الزميل توفيق سعيد لقاء موسعا مع الطالبة المتفوقة ديمن من خلال  برنامج عراقيون الذي يعده ويقدمه عبر شاشة قناة عشتار الفضائية.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*لمناسبة بدء العام الدراسي الجديد... المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يجري زيارات تربوية وادارية لقضاء الحمدانية (بخديدا)*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق
  لمناسبة بدء العام الدراسي الجديد، اجرى  السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية جولة تفقدية لمؤسسات  تربوية وادارية في قضاء الحمدانية (بخديدا) وذلك يوم الخميس الموافق 4  تشرين الاول 2018.
 حيث استهل الجولة بزيارة مدرستي اشور  السريانية وثانوية مار افرام السريانية وشارك في حضور احتفالية مراسيم رفع  العلم ، حيث قدم كلمة هنأ فيها تلاميذ وطلاب المدرستين والكوادر التعليمية  بمناسبة بدء العام الدراسي الجديد، مؤكدا فيها الدور المهم للغة السريانية  في الترجمة والتأليف خلال التاريخ وايضا في اقسام الدراسات السريانية  حاليا.
 كما شارك في حضور الاحتفالية مدير القسم  السرياني لتربية نينوى السيد سمير يوخنا ومدير تربية الحمدانية السيد رافد  يوسف والمشرف الاختصاص لمادة اللغة السريانية السيد عصام ياكو ومسؤول شعبة  الدراسة السريانية في تربية الحمدانية السيد رياض حبش.
 بعدها توجه السيد ججو لزيارة روضة البيبون السريانية والتقى فيها ادارة ومعلمات الروضة واجرى جولة تفقدية لقاعات الروضة.
 وعلى صعيد متصل زار السيد ججو تربية  الحمدانية والشعبة السريانية فيها والتقى مسؤول وموظفي الشعبة ودارالحديث  اثناء اللقاء حول اقامة الدورات التطويرية قبل بداية الدوام لمعلمي ومدرسي  اللغة السريانية.
 كما اجرى في اليوم ذاته زيارة الى  قائممقامية الحمدانية التقى خلالها القائممقام عصام بهنام، والتقى ايضا  فريق منظمة UNDOD  واجرى جولة تفقدية لاحدى المدارس المهدمة بغية اعادة  بنائها بعد تهدمها جراء عمليات تنظيم داعش الارهابي.
 واكمل السيد ججو جولته باجراء زيارت لعدد  من مدارس القضاء وتقديم التهاني بمناسبة العام الدراسي الجديد للمدراء  والكوادر التدريسية والتعليمية ولطلبة وتلاميذ المدارس متفقدا الصفوف  والقاعات الدراسية. حيث زار مدرسة اور للبنين ومدرسة الطاهرة الاهلية  ومدرسة قرقوش الثالثة ومتوسطة قرقوش للبنين واعدادية سارة للبنات ومتوسطة  الحمدانية للبنات.
 هذا وهدفت الزيارات ايضا الى الاطلاع  ميدانيا حول آلية تدريس اللغة السريانية ومعالجة الشواغر وتسوية الملاكات  قبل بدء الدوام وحول وصول المناهج الدراسية باللغة السريانية والتربية  الدينية المسيحية الى تلاميذ وطلبة المدارس ومتابعة الالتحاق بالدورات  المزمع فتحها ضمن خطة المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تصف نيل العراقية الايزيدية نادية مراد جائزة نوبل للسلام بانه انتصار للحقيقة*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - السيدة وردا: نادية مراد أكدت شجاعتها واصرارها على مواجهة الظلم والاستغلال الجنسي.
 - منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تابعت من خلال تقاريرها الظلم والاستغلال البشع الذي تعرضت له نادية مراد وايزيديات آخريات.
 - نادية مراد نالت جائزة نوبل للسلام  مناصفة مع الطبيب الكونغولي دينس موكوجي لجهوده الطبية في معالجة النساء  اللواتي يتعرضن للعنف الجنسي.
 وصفت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وزيرة الهجرة والمهجرين الاسبق، عضو شبكة النساء  العراقيات منح العراقية الايزيدية نادية مراد جائزة نوبل للسلام بانه انجاز  للحقيقة بكل معانيها السامية.
 واضافت السيدة وردا في تصريحات الى شبكة  نركال الاخبارية أن منح نادية مراد هذه الجائزة هي شهادة واضحة على أن  المجتمع الدولي لا يمكن له إلا أن يكون الى جانب المظلومين والمضطهدين في  دعمه الواسع لهم والانتصار لحقوقهم التي يهدف الارهابيون والمتطرفون  تغييبها، خاصة وأن نادية مراد أكدت شجاعتها واصرارها على مواجهة الظلم  والاستغلال الجنسي الذي مارسته داعش وحاولت تكريسه بكل الوسائل الخسيسة  والبدائية واستغلال الدين بغير وجهته وقيمه الصحيحة.
 واختتمت السيدة وردا تصريحاتها بالقول  أننا في منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان اذ نبارك للناشطة الحقوقية نادية مراد  فوزها بهذه الجائزة العالمية، فأننا نأمل من الجهات الحكومية ان تكون  بمستوى المسؤولية الوطنية في الانتصار الحقيقي لمطالب وحقوق الاقليات  العراقية من ايزيديين ومسيحيين وشبك وكاكائيين وصابئة مندائية وغيرهم من  الاقليات بما يصون هوياتهم ويحفظ كراماتهم ويضعهم على مستوى المشاركة  الحقيقية في بناء الدولة المدنية.
 يشار الى ان نادية مراد الحائزة على جائزة  نوبل للسلام كانت قد تعرضت للسبي على ايدي المجرمين الدواعش اثناء غزوهم  لمحافظة نينوى في منتصف عام 2014 وامعن هؤلاء المجرمون في الاستغلال الجنسي  لها ولآلاف من الايزيديات والمسيحيات العراقيات في عمليات بيع وشراء في  اسواق نخاسة اقاموها لهذا الغرض.
 الى ذلك قال ناطق مخول بأسم منظمة حموربي  لحقوق الانسان ان المنظمة تابعت قضية الناجية نادية مراد والآف الايزيديات  والمسيحيات اللواتي وقعن بالأسر واصدرت المنظمة تقارير سنوية ودورية بشان  محنتهن وعرض قضيتهن على الراي العام الدولي بالكثير من الحقائق الدامغة.
 هذا وقد نالت الناشطة العراقية الايزيدية  جائزة نوبل للسلام لعام 2018 مناصفة مع الطبيب الكونغولي دينس موكوجي  لجهوده الطبية في معالجة نساء تعرضن للعنف الجنسي كسلاح في الحرب والصراع  المسلح، وقد كرس حياته لمعالجة النساء ضحايا العنف .


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*دعما للدراسة السريانية .. السيد عماد ججو يزور مؤسسات تربوية ودينية في كركوك*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 اجرى السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية زيارة لمطرانية الكلدان اضافة الى زيارة مؤسسات تربوية  في محافظة كركوك  وذلك يوم الاربعاء الموافق 3 تشرين الاول 2018.
 استهل السيد ججو جولته بزيارة مطرانية  الكلدان في كركوك التقى فيها سيادة المطران د. يوسف توما، ورافقه خلال  زيارته السيدة ندى منصور مدير قسم الدراسة السريانية لتربية كركوك، ودار  الحديث خلال اللقاء حول القسم السرياني الجديد المزمع افتتاحه في الكلية  التربوية المفتوحة التابعة لوزارة التربية، وكذلك تطرق الحديث الى دعم  المدارس السريانية وبحث سبل التعاون بين الكنيسة وقسم الدراسة السريانية في  المحافظة.
 كما زار السيد ججو ، قسم الدراسة  السريانية لتربية كركوك التقى فيها مدير القسم السيدة ندى منصور وعدد من  كوادر القسم. ودار الحديث اثناء الزيارة حول تطبيق خطة المديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية في اقامة الدورات والمعارض وانجاز وتنفيذ المهام  النشاطات.
 بعدها توجه لزيارة مديرية تربية كركوك  والتقى فيها السيد عبد علي حسين، ورافقه في زيارته السيدة ندى منصور، ودار  الحديث اثناء اللقاء حول دعم المدارس السريانية وبحث سبل التعاون مع قسم  الدراسة السريانية في المحافظة.
 وزار سيادته في اليوم ذاته ايضا، الكلية  التربوية المفتوحة التابعة لوزارة التربية في كركوك التقى فيها عميد الكلية  الدكتور هاشم جميل ابراهيم ، هدفت الزيارة الى استكمال التحضيرات للقسم  السرياني الجديد المزمع فتحه في والتباحث في آلية التسجيل والقبول.
 وعن اهمية تقديم المعلمين للدراسة في  القسم السرياني الجديد للكلية التربوية المفتوحة، اكد السيد ججو في تصريح  خاص لاعلام المديرية: "ان اهمية الدراسة في القسم والامتيازات التي سيحصل  عليها الدارس بعد تخرجه هو تطوير شهادته من الدبلوم الى البكالوريوس وزيادة  نسبة الراتب الى 45‎%‎  وتاهيله الى الدرجة الاولى في سلم الرواتب بدلا من  الدرجة الثانية اضافة الى حصوله في التخصص في الشهادة الدراسية".
 وعلى صعيد متصل وبمناسبة بدء العام  الدراسي الجديد (2018-2019)، اجرى السيد عماد ججو زيارة تفقدية لعدد من  المدارس السريانية في المحافظة ورافقه في زيارته السيدة ندى منصور، حيث زار  مدرسة انستانس الكرملي وثانوية عشتار للبنات وثانوية ما افرام السريانية،  والتقى خلال زياراته مدراء المدارس والكوادر التعليمية والتدريسية، كما  اجرى خلالها زيارات تفقدية للصفوف والقاعات الدراسية.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يلقي كلمة افتتاح سينودس الأساقفة بصفته الرئيس المفوض للسينودس*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 الاب ريبوار باسه

        شارك غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو في القداس الإلهي الذي أقامه قداسة البابا فرنسيس في ساحة  مار بطرس في حاضرة الفاتيكان صباح الأربعاء المصادف ظ£ تشرين الأول ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨  بمشاركة بطاركة الشرق ومجلس الكرادلة وجمعية الأساقفة وجمع غفير من  المؤمنين وبالأخص الشبيبة، وذلك بمناسبة انعقاد الجمعيّة العامة العادية  الخامسة عشرة لسينودس الأساقفة حول موضوع “الشباب، الإيمان وتمييز  الدعوات”. وقد حضر مع غبطته سيادة المطران مار رمزي كرمو رئيس أساقفة طهران  للكلدان والأب ريبوار عوديش باسه.
 وفي المساء بدأت الجلسة الافتتاحية بكلمة  غبطة أبينا البطريرك بصفته الرئيس المفوض لسينودس الأساقفة موجهاً إياها  لقداسة البابا فرنسيس. وقد ألقاها غبطته باللغة الإيطالية، وأدناه ترجمتها:
 قداسة البابا،
 نحييكم باسم جميع الآباء المشاركين في  السينودس كما نشكركم على انعقاده في هذه الأيام بروما ونحن في خضم تحديات  وتغييرات عالمية وكنسية. نحن لا نخاف، لأننا نؤمن بالرب، ولأننا قريبون من  قداستكم، ومعكم نصلي ونحب ونفكر ونبحث لإيجاد السبل المناسبة لنخدم من  خلالها بشكل أفضل اخواتنا واخوتنا حتى النهاية على مثال ربّنا يسوع المسيح.  كما نود التعبير عن قربنا منكم، وتقديم الشكر والامتنان لكم لإرشاداتكم  التي تعطينا القوة للمضي قدماً وبمعنويات عالية في إعلان فرح الإنجيل،  وخاصة من خلال خدمتنا الرعوية والإنسانية للجميع، من دون استثناء.
 إننا نؤمن بأنه مهما كانت العاصفة شديدة، فلابد وأن تمر وتنتهي، لتخرج الكنيسة منها أطهر وأقوى.
 إن سينودسنا هذا هو فعلاً نعمة وبركة  للكنيسة في عالم اليوم. إن الآباء الذي قدموا من جميع ارجاء المعمورة  واجتمعوا هنا، يدركون مسؤوليتهم في قيادة الكنيسة، وأنهم متحدون معكم  كخليفة القديس بطرس، على مثال التلاميذ في العلية.
 قداسة البابا، اننا باتحادنا معكم وبروح  المجمعية نعمل ونفكر ونتعمق في المعاني الحقيقة لإيماننا، وذلك لتنشئة  شبيبة اليوم، ولكي نستطيع الاستجابة لآمالها وتطلعاتها، مهيئين لها خططاً  وبرامجاً واضحة لتعطيها القوة اللازمة لخلق مستقبل أفضل لها يتسم بالسلام  والاستقرار والحياة الكريمة، ولكي تستطيع مواجهة كل التحديات.
 كما أود أن أثمّن العمل الرائع لسينودس  الأساقفة ولسكرتيره العام ولكل معاونيه، وبالأخص فيما يتعلق بوثيقة “اداة  العمل”  Instrumentum labori التي هي الآن بين أيدينا. كلي رجاء بأننا  بنعمة الله نستطيع بثقة وشجاعة مواجهة التحديات الكبيرة لكنائسنا وبلداننا  وبوجه خاص فيما يتعلق بالشبيبة.
 يؤكد ربّنا يسوع المسيح، في إنجيل اليوم،  حضوره معنا ومساندته لنا، قائلاً: “… إذا أَحَبَّني أَحَد حَفِظَ كلامي  فأحَبَّه أَبي ونأتي إِلَيه فنَجعَلُ لَنا عِندَه مُقاماً” (يوحنا ظ،ظ¤، ظ¢ظ£).  ونحن جميعاً بالتأكيد نحبه. وهو يبارك سينودسنا هذا.
 نصلي لروح القدس طالبين منه ان ينورنا بمواهبه، بشفاعة أمنا مريم العذراء، أم الكنيسة جمعاء، آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*السفير البابوي في العراق: نصف المسيحيين تمكنوا من العودة إلى ديارهم*









  عائلة مسيحية في قره قوش بعد تحريرها، 2017. الصورة: Clay Cook with Nadus Films and Unseen​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- روم ريبورت/
 2 تشرين الأول / اكتوبر 2018
 ترجمة: عشتارتيفي كوم

*بعد  سقوط تنظيم داعش في العراق، تمكن العديد من المسيحيين الذين نزحوا من سهل  نينوى من العودة إلى منازلهم. و وفقا للسفير البابوي في العراق فانه هناك  حوالي 40,000 شخصا، يواجهون وضعا صعبا للغاية.*

 المونسنيور ألبيرتو أورتيغا
 السفير البابوي في العراق
 "لا يزال هناك الكثير لفعله، والكثير  لإعادة البناء. لقد تضررت المنازل و أحرقت و دمرت.  لكن الآن نصف المسيحيين  الذين غادروا منازلهم سابقا تقريبا، في بعض الأماكن، تمكنوا من العودة."
 يقول السفير إن هؤلاء المسيحيين يعتبرون  مثالاً عظيماً كمشجعين للغفران والمصالحة، وهو ما تحتاجه البلاد أكثر من  أجل استعادة الاستقرار. يتذكر السفير البابوي قصة أسرة مسيحية وجدت بعد  عودتها إلى منزلها، أن أشخاصًا آخرين يسكنونه.
 "كان المنزل، في حينها، قد استخدم من قبل  مسلمين، وكانوا عائلة لديها العديد من الأطفال، وفي عوز وفقر".  فقالوا  لهم: "يمكنكم البقاء في الوقت الراهن، فنحن لن نعود الآن. أنتم بحاجة  للمنزل وسنتركه لكم. بعد ذلك تم نقل العائلة المسلمة." يتذكر ممثل البابا  أن العديد من المسيحيين صلوا من أجل الأشخاص الذين اضطهدوهم، وأن العديد من  المسلمين الذين رأوا ما حدث قد انتقلوا.
 "إنه مثال يحتذى به والمسلمون أنفسهم  يطرحون هذه الأسئلة: لقد ألقينا بهم خارجا، وعاملناهم بشكل سيء، ولكن الآن  عندما نحتاجهم، فهم يساعدوننا. إنها شهادة ثمينة لنصر المحبة والغفران على  الحرب والعنف ".
 بعد عدة أيام من العمل في روما، يعود  السفير البابوي إلى بغداد حاملا رسالة من البابا: إنه يصلي كل يوم لمسيحيي  العراق، لكي يبقون في وطنهم، لأنه بدون المسيحيين، سوف يكون هناك واقع  مختلف في الشرق الأوسط.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*في السليمانية .. الرهبان والمتطوعون في خدمة الجميع: الأكراد واللاجئين، دون تمييز بين الأديان أو الأعراق*









صورة ارشيفية لأطفال مهجرين من قره قوش. الصورة: رووداو​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- وكالة فيدس/
 الأربعاء، 3 تشرين الأول/ أكتوبر 2018
 ترجمة: عشتارتيفي كوم

 في السليمانية، في كوردستان العراق، لا  توجد توترات في الوقت الحالي، لكن حالة الطوارئ للاجئين، الناجمة عن الحرب  ضد داعش وعدم الاستقرار الداخلي في العراق، لم تنته بعد.
 هذا ما قاله الاب ينس بيتزولد، وهو رجل  دين من جماعة دير مار موسى الحبشي في سوريا*، والذي كان موجودا في كوردستان  منذ سنوات، في مقابلة مع وكالة فيدس أنه: " على مدى ثلاث سنوات - استضفنا  هنا في السليمانية اللاجئين المسيحيين الذين فروا قبل تقدم الدولة  الإسلامية. في الفترة الأكثر حرجا، كان هناك 250  رجلا وامرأة وطفل ينامون  ويأكلون و يعيشون معنا.
 "حالة طوارئ قمنا بالاستجابة لها بفضل  المساعدات الدولية والتزامنا الشخصي. في أيلول/ سبتمبر، غادرت المجموعة  الأخيرة من اللاجئين وعادت إلى ديارها. ومعضم أفرادها كانوا من بلدة قره  قوش ".
 وقد استقبلت كوردستان العراق 1,700000 من  النازحين واللاجئين. في السليمانية وحدها كان هناك 200 ألف (بما في ذلك  خمسة آلاف مسيحي. "حالة الطوارئ لم تنته"، يستمر الأب ينس قائلا: "العديد  من المسلمين السنة لا يستطيعون ولا يريدون العودة إلى وطنهم خوفا من  الانتقام الشيعي. ثم لدينا العديد من اللاجئين السوريين (معظمهم من  الأكراد) الذين لا يريدون العودة إلى ديارهم، لأنهم يخافون من انعدام  الأمن".
 في مواجهة هذه الحالة الطارئة، يشارك الأب  ينس والعديد من المتطوعين في مشاريع مختلفة. واكثرها أهمية هو مدرسة اللغة  (الكوردية والإنجليزية والعربية) بما تحتويها من انشطة مسرحية. "بالإضافة  إلى اللغات، نود أن نشمل مواضيع أخرى في المدرسة مثل التاريخ والفلسفة  والأدب."
 نريد أن نقدم هذه الخدمات للجميع: الأكراد  واللاجئين. إننا لا نميز بين الأديان أو الاعراق ". فالأب ينس والمتطوعون  يعملون أيضاً في كاناكاوا، وهي قرية للايزيديين ليست ببعيدة عن السليمانية،  حيث يقومون هناك بتدريس اللغة والتدريس في برنامج محو الأمية.
 "نحن كرجال دين ومتطوعين نتوجه إلى الشباب، يجب أن نساعدهم على تعلم مهارات مفيدة. والهدف هو خلق اقتصاد أكثر تنظيما".

 --------------------
_*الجماعة الذي أسسها الأب اليسوعي  باولو دالوليو. وهو كاهن يسوعي إيطالي وناشط سلام تم نفيه من سوريا عام  2012. تم اختطافه من قبل الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام عام 2013. قبل  اختطافه، كان قد خدم لثلاثة عقود في دير مار موسى الحبشي، وهو دير يعود  للقرن السادس ويقع 80 كيلومتراً شمال دمشق._

​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 أكتوبر 2018)

*البابا فرنسيس يستقبل ألف وثلاثمائة مؤمن من كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك السلوفاكية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اذاعة الفاتيكان/
 استقبل قداسة البابا فرنسيس صباح يوم  السبت في قاعة بولس السادس بالفاتيكان زهاء ألف وثلاثمائة مؤمن من كنيسة  الروم الكاثوليك السلوفاكية في زيارة حج لمناسبة المئوية الثانية لإنشاء  أبرشية بريشوف.
 رحّب البابا فرنسيس بالجميع خاصًا بالذكر  المطران يان بابياك والأساقفة الحاضرين، ودعا إلى اتباع مثال الطوباويين  الأسقفين الشهيدين بيتر بافول غويديتش وفاسيل هوبكو، وإلى نشر الصلاح  والسلام والسخاء والوداعة بتواضع وبساطة، باقين على الدوام رعاة بحسب قلب  الله الآب، ومتّبعين خطى المسيح الذي جاء لا ليُخدَم بل ليَخدم. كما ورحّب  الأب الأقدس بالكهنة، معاوني الأساقفة الأوائل، وشكرهم على عملهم وسط شعب  الله.
 لفت البابا فرنسيس في كلمته إلى أنه من  خلال حضورهم الفرح هنا مع رعاتهم يرى وجهًا متحمسًا لكنيسة راسخة في  الإيمان وفخورة بهويتها الكنسية. وإذ ذكّر بالقديسين كيريلس وميتوديوس  شفيعي أوروبا، أشار الأب الأقدس إلى أن القارة الأوروبية تحتاج إلى إعادة  اكتشاف جذورها ودعوتها الخاصة؛ ومن الجذور المسيحية لا يمكن إلاّ أن تنمو  أشجار راسخة، تحمل ثمار احترام كامل لكرامة الإنسان، في كل ظرف، وفي كل  مرحلة من مراحل الحياة.
 هذا وشجّع البابا فرنسيس على الحفاظ على  تقليدهم البيزنطي الذي، وكما قال، تعرّف عليه وأحبّه مذ كان شابًا، وسلط  الضوء على الاهتمام الكبير بالبشارة بالإنجيل والتعليم المسيحي حيث الرواد  الأوائل، وقبل الرعاة، هم الوالدون والأجداد، ومنهم تعلّم كثيرون منا  الصلوات الأولى والمعنى المسيحي للحياة. وشكر البابا فرنسيس الآباء  والأمهات والأجداد وجميع المربين الحاضرين اليوم على شهادتهم التي لا غنى  عنها. وفي ختام كلمته إلى زهاء ألف وثلاثمائة مؤمن من كنيسة الروم  الكاثوليك السلوفاكية في زيارة حج لمناسبة المئوية الثانية لإنشاء أبرشية  بريشوف، سأل البابا فرنسيس أم الله القديسة أن تسهر على أعمال السينودس حول  الشباب.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أكتوبر 2018)

*الجمعية العامة لسينودس الشباب، روما  3-28 تشرين الأول 2018 على الكنيسة ان تقرأ الواقع بنظرة جديدة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 على الكنيسة ان تقرأ الواقع بنظرة جديدة
 البطريرك الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو
 بدأت في الثالث من  شهر تشرين الأول 2018  وستستمر حتى الثامن والعشرين منه، في حاضرة الفاتيكان، الجمعيّة العامة  العادية الخامسة عشرة لسينودس الأساقفة حول موضوع: “الشباب، الإيمان وتمييز  الدعوات” .
 انها المرة الأولى، يعقد سينودس حول  الشباب وهذا يمثل بحدّ ذاته تحولا متميزا في توجه الكنيسة الكاثوليكية نحو  الاعتراف بأهمية دور الشباب وإيجاد راعوية متجددة لهم.
 هنا اود ان اؤكد على  نقطة مهمة جدا وهي  جماعية الكنيسة والشركة حول خليفة بطرس. الكل يشترك في حياة الكنيسة  اكليروسا وعلمانيون ومن كلا الجنسين، حتى لا يشعر احد انه مغيّب.
 الكنيسة تشعر أن عليها ان تلعب دورًا  استباقيًا في التعامل مع التغيرات الجدية التي حدثت وتحدث في العديد من  قطاعات المجتمع، حيث يتحرك كل شيء. تحديات  الثقافة  المتسارعة، العولمة  والعلمنة، الهجرة، المشاكل المعنوية والأخلاقية والنفسية والاقتصادية  والاجتماعية والسياسية ومشاكل  الدراسة والبطالة، والوحدانية والعزلة  واللاستقرار، ومفهوم الجسد والجنس والأسرى.  كيف يمكن  ان تقوم  الكنيسة  بمقاربة معاصرة لمثل هذه المسائل الضاغطة؟  من واجب الكنيسة حاملة رسالة  المسيح،  أن تعزز وجودها فالشباب  هم عمدة المستقبل  وعلى الكنيسة ان  تعطيهم الاهتمام الذي يستحقونه، لأن لديهم مواهب إبداعية  يمكن استثمارها  للخير العام وان تشجعهم وتدربهم على الانخراط في حياة الكنيسة وفي المجال  الاجتماعي والسياسي لبناء السلام والعدالة. هذا السينودس  يبحث عن “نهج  جديد” لتحقيق “هذه المهمة الضرورية.
 المشاركون: يشترك في السينودس 267 بطريركا  وكردينالا واسقفا  كاثوليكيا من العالم اجمع ومن بينهم، اثنان من الصين،  و10  من الرؤساء العاميين للجمعيات الرهبانية الرجالية والنسائية، هذا فضلا  عن رؤساء الدوائرا الرومانية و41 خبيراً عينهم البابا فرنسيس، ومراقبون من  الكنائس غير الكاثوليكية و30 شابا وشابا ومن بينهم واحد من بغداد. ولأهمية  السينودس يحضر البابا كل الجلسات العامة صباحا ومساء.
 اللقاءات موزعة على جلسات عامة حيث فيها   يتاح لكل اسقف ان يتكلم  بصراحة وشجاعة عن رؤيته لواقع الشباب في بلده:  التحديات والمخاوف والجروح والامال والمسؤوليات والاسئلة التي يطرحها شباب  بلاده او الباب عامة. ثم يتوزع المشاركون على حلقات صغيرة بحسب اللغة:  فرنسية، إيطالية، المانية، انكليزية، برتغالية، اسبانية لمناقشة كل قسم من  اقسام  أداة العمل على ضوء الأفكار والآراء التي طرحت من قبل المشاركين في  الجلسات العامة   للتباحث  فيها من اجل تطوير العمل الخدمي والرعوي  تجاه  الشباب وافتراح تعديلات على النصوص والتي ستشكل فيما بعد الوثيقة النهائية.
 اشعر كما يشعر العديد من المشاركين  ان  على الكنيسة ان تخرج من الادبيات السابقة  وتنزل الى الساحة وتصغي الى  الشباب وتقرأ الواقع قراءة جديدة. هذا ما أكده البابا فرنسيس في مناسبات  عدة وفي كلمة الافتتاح: إن السينودس هو وقت للمشاركة، يجب التحدّث بشجاعةٍ  وصراحة، والإصغاء بتواضع، السينودس يشكّل “تمرينًا في الحوار”، خاصة لأولئك  الذين يشاركون فيه بشكل مباشر.
 وشدد الحبر الأعظم  ان  السينودس هو  “تمرين كنسي في الفطنة”، و”سلوك داخلي متجذر في عمل إيماني”… “الإيمان  يخبرنا بأن هذه الأوقات هي أيضًا كايروس (وقت الله)، حيث يأتي الرب  لملاقاتنا، ولكي يدعونا لعيش ملء الحياة”. “قد يوقظ السينودس قلوبنا!”،  ليكون “مثمرًا بشكل كبير لإشاعة الرجاء”.وأضاف: لكي تبقى الكنيسة “تصغي  وتسير”، فيجب علينا “التخلي” عن “التحيّز والقوالب النمطية”، محذرا على وجه  الخصوص من “آفة الإكليروسية” و”فيروس الاكتفاء الذاتي”. “دعونا في  السينودس نمضي وقتًا مع المستقبل”، لكي لا يُخرج مجرد وثيقة لا يقرأها إلا  عدد قليل، وينتقدها كثيرون، لكن يجب، وفوق كل شيء، أن نخرج بمقترحات رعوية  تعمل على تحقيق الغرض الذي أقيم من أجله هذا السينودس”.
 بصراحة اشعر شخصيا اننا اسرى أنماط قديمة  من الأفكار والاطر ينبغي ان نتحرر منها لايجاد طريقة جديدة لاعلان الانجيل  للشباب وللناس العطشى للحقيقة في عالم المادة والصراعات وندعمهم ونخدمهم في  سعيهم من اجل السلام والاستقرار والمساواة  والحرية والكرامة.
 شهادات الشباب في الجلسات العامة كانت  صارخة في مواجهتهم التحديات القاسية بشجاعة، كذلك خلال أمسية مع شباب  وشابات ومن بينهم عراقي هجره تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية “داعش” قدموا  شهادات   بديعة مليئة بالحماسة والامل ية وقاموا بفعاليات مؤثرة، علينا كاباء ورعاة  ان ننزل اليهم ونمسك بيدهم  لمساعدتهم في تحقيق ذاتهم الإنسانية والمسيحية  بعزة وكرامة.
 ” اداة العمل: –Instrumentum laborus  “،  نص  اعد بدقة  وهو مقسم الى ثلاثة اقسام:  الأول “التعرّف  على الاختلافات  والقضايا المشتركة العديدة بين شباب العالم: اجتماعية وايمانية واهمية ان  تصغي الكنيسة اليهم  وتجد إجابات مناسبة لتساؤلاتم. كنيسة مصغية اليهم..
 أما القسم الثاني فهو حول “التفسير”:  ويشمل الشباب، الدعوات، التمييز والمرافقة المختلفة: مرافقة الجماعة أو  المرافقة في قراءة علامات الأزمنة، المرافقة النفسية والروحية…
 أما القسم الثالث فيتمحور حول  “الاختيار”:دوركنيسة في التمييز، وضرورة تعاملها مع الحياة اليومية للشباب  وأن تكون حاضرة وفاعلة حيثما يعيشون حياتهم الملموسة.  وتجديد عملها   الرعوي  انطلاقًا من الإصغاء إلى الشباب.
 وتُختتم “أداة العمل” بالحديث عن القداسة باعتبارها الدعوة الوحيدة  لكل الناس.
 مداخلات مهمة:
 احتل موضوع “خدمة الإصغاء“، أي “القسم  الأول من أداة العمل” حيزا كبيرا  في مناقشات  الأساقفة حول الشباب، حيث  شددوا على ضرورة الاستماع إليهم  بكل ما يملكونه من  مواهب وطاقات بشرية  وروحية عظيمة لبنائهم وبناء الجماعة الكنسية والمجتمع البشري معا. قال الأخ  لويس من جامعة تيزيه عن “خدمة الاستماع”: “عندما تستمع الكنيسة، فإنها  تصبح ما هي عليه أن تكون: شركة حب”. هذا قول للأخ روجيه مؤسس جماعة  تيزيه،الراحل
 عبر  الشباب عن حاجتهم الى  اشخاص بالغين   ( والداهم ، اجدادهم) ليكونوا لهم  مرجعية في مرافقتعم  ومساعدتهم  لتمييز  دعوتهم وشق طريقهم في الحياة.
 أهمية الليتورجيا: تطرقت المداخلات إلى  أهمية تنشيط حياة الكنيسة الروحية، خاصة فيما يتعلّق بالقداس والليتورجيا  عامة لجذب الشباب  ومشاركتهم الفعالة فيها و إيلاء الاهتمام بكل فقراتها:  النص المفهوم والموسيقى الملهمة،  والعظة المعدة  والمشاركة الفعالة.
 وفي مداخلتي قلت عن هذا الموضوع: يحتاج  الشباب إلى برامج جديدة تختلف عن البرامج السابقة. على الكنيسة ان تكون لها  رؤية واضحة وقيادة موثوقة في تقديم  برامج مناسبة  للتعليم الديني ومنها  الليتورجيا وخصوصا القداس ليكون  “معبرا ومفهوما فيغدو مناسبة نعمة” وينبوع  الحياة لهم. بالنسبة لنا نحن المسيحيين في الشرق لم يكن لدينا لاهوت  منهجي،   فالليتورجيا ومواعظ آباء الكنيسة  هي التي ساعدتنا في  الحفاظ على  ايماننا ابان الاضطهادات.
 العزلة : لا يجب أن يقتصر عمل الرعاة على  انتظار الشباب في الرعايا، بل عليهم الخروج  والوصول إلى حيث الشباب و  الحديث معهم  والاستجابة  الى تطلعاتهم لتحريرهم من العزلة والانغلاق  والضياع لدمجهم في الحياة العامة  وبشكل كامل في حياة الكنيسة.
 وفي مداخلتي شددت على أهمية: ان تشجع  الكنيسة الشباب على الانخراط في المجال الاجتماعي والثقافي والسياسي لبناء  السلام والعدالة في مجتمعاتنا والدفاع عن قيم  المساواة والتعايش السلمي ضد  الكراهية والإقصاء.
 تعاون  الكنيسة مع العائلة:  لا ننسى ان  العائلة هي الكنيسة الأولى.  وشدد المتحدثون من الأساقفة  على أهمية  التعليم الأساسي للأطفال، ومرافقتهم خاصة في مرحلة البلوغ خصوصا ان العائلة  هي البيئة  التي فيها ينال الشخص الايمان ويتدرب على عيشه  والعائلة تساعد  على تمييز  الدعوات، وتعاون الوالدين وتناغهمها  ينضج  هوية الطفل  الإنسانية والمسيحية.
  وينتهي  السينودس بالوثيقة النهائية وهي خلاصة أعمال الجمعية.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أكتوبر 2018)

*مركز مار يعقوب السروجي لمحو الامية باللغة السريانية للكبار...  يفتتح ابوابه للسنة الدراسية الجديدة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق
 تستمر الدراسة وتعليم اللغة السريانية في  مركز مار يعقوب السروجي لمحو الامية للكبار بعد عودة اهالي سهل نينوى الى  بيوتهم ومناطقهم المحررة التي نزحوا منها ابان سيطرة تنظيم داعش الارهابي  عليها في اب 2014.
 وبتوجيه من المدير العام للدراسة  السريانية السيد عماد سالم ججو، اعاد مدير المركز (المشرف الاختصاص للغة  السريانية السيد عصام ميخا باهي)، افتتاح مركز مار يعقوب السروجي لمحو  الامية باللغة السريانية (للكبار) للسنة الدراسية الجديدة 2018 - 2019 ،  وذلك يوم الخميس الموافق 4 تشرين الاول 2018 في بناية مدرسة اشور بانيبال  للبنين في قضاء الحمدانية (بخديدا). بحضور عدد من الدارسين في المركز من  ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري.
 هذا ودعت ادارة المركز ، ابناء شعبنا  والراغبين بالدراسة الى الحضور والتسجيل في المركز للعام الدراسي الجديد ،  كما دعت جميع الدارسين للمرحلة الاولى (الاساس) الى الحضور والتسجيل في  المرحلة الثانية (التكميل) لاتمام دراستهم .
 يشار الى ان التدريس في المركز يكون لكلا  الجنسين ولمن تجاوز الخامسة عشرة من عمره ، وتدرس فيه المواد الاتية  (القراءة السريانية والثقافة والحساب باللغة السريانية اضافة الى القراءة  العربية) وتكون مدة الدراسة في المركز سبعة اشهر ولسنتين متتاليتين. الاولى  هي المرحلة الاساس والثانية المرحلة التكميل.
 الجدير بالذكر ان المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية افتتحت المركز عام 2015 في بلدة عينكاوا باربيل ، وبعد عودة  المهجرين والنازحين الى بيوتهم في سهل نينوى تم اعادة افتتاح المركز في  قضاء الحمدانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أكتوبر 2018)

*يوم ثقافي لاتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان في برطلي*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة / بهنام شَمَنّـي
 تصوير / متي ال مجي
 عقد اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان  بالتنسيق مع منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون السريانية يوم الجمعة ٥ تشرين  الاول ٢٠١٨ في قاعة فينيسيا ببرطلي، جلسة نقاشية حول واقع اللغة السريانية  وسير عملية تعليمها والمؤسسات الثقافية المهتمة بها، بحضور نخبة من  المختصين والمهتمين بالشأن الثقافي في برطلي. كما حل ضيفا على الجلسة  المؤرخ واللغوي الاب الدكتور بهنام سوني.  
 بدأت الجلسة التي ادارها الشاعر أمير بولص  بكلمة ترحيبية لمدير منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون السريانية الكاتب رحب  فيها بوفد اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان مثمنا خطوتهم باقامة انشطتهم في  بلدات شعبنا ومنها برطلي التي ذكر انها شهدت خلال هذه الفترة اقامة العديد  من الانشطة الثقافية لمنتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون السريانية مما كانت محط  انظار مؤسسات شعبنا الثقافية.  
 بعدها بدأت محاور الجلسة التي شارك في  طرحها كل من الدكتور يوسف قوزي ونبذة عن اللغة السريانية والمؤسسات  الاكاديمية في العراق.  ليتبعه اكد مراد نائب رئيس الاتحاد ومشرف اللغة  السريانية في تربية الاقليم في محور عن التعليم السرياني واهمية اللغة في  الحفاظ على الهوية. بينما كان المحور الاخير لرئيس الاتحاد الاديب روند  بولص وحديثه عن المؤسسات الثقافية السريانية.
 ليفتح بعدها باب النقاش امام الحضور الذين  اغنوا الجلسة باراءهم وطروحاتهم، في حين اجاب اصحاب المحاور على اسئلة  الحضور واستفساراتهم، حيث اختتم بها اعمال الجلسة الصباحية.
 تضمنت الجلسة المسائية التي قدمتها الانسة  بشرى جرجيس الاسحاقي قراءات شعرية بالسريانية لكل من الشعراء ابراهيم شابا  للو واثير نوح وامير بولص وبالعربية للشاعر يوسف كبو.
 وعرض في هذه الجلسة ايضا الفيلم الوثائقي  (برطلي ثلاثية الابعاد) وهو من انتاج منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون  السريانية، التقطت بعدها الصور التذكارية.  
 هذا وحضيت الجلسة بتغطية اعلامية من قنوات شعبنا الفضائية عشتار تي في وسورويو تي في و ANB sat وموقع برطلي نت.
 كما قام وفد الاتحاد بعد انتهاء الجلسة  بجولة في المنشأت الثقافية في برطلي زار خلالها مركز مار متى للخدمات  الكنسية الخاضع لعمليات الاعمار والمركز الثقافي المسيحي وكنيسة مار كوركيس  القديمة.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 أكتوبر 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يحضر الافتتاح الرسمي للبطولة الكنسية الودية التي تنظمها دائرة خدمة الشبيبة البطريركية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 في الخامس من تشرين الأول 2018، حضر قداسة  سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني الافتتاح الرسمي للبطولة  الكنسية الودية التي تنظمها دائرة خدمة الشبيبة البطريركية، وذلك في ملعب  النضال بدمشق.
 في الافتتاح، رحّب الأب الربان جاك يعقوب، مدير دائرة  خدمة الشبيبة، بقداسة سيدنا البطريرك الذي بارك البطولة بحضوره. كما رحّب  الأب جاك بجميع الفرق المشاركة والتي يبلغ عددها الـ32 فريقًا من خمس  محافظات سورية. واعتبر الأب جاك أنّ البطولة تهدف إلى توطيد علاقات المحبة  بين الشبيبة من مختلف الكنائس، مشدّدًا على أهمّية الرياضة للحفاظ على  أجسادنا التي هي هياكل للروح القدس.
 رافق قداسته نيافة الحبر الجليل  مار موريس عمسيح، مطران الجزيرة والفرات، الأب الربان جوزف بالي، السكرتير  البطريركي ومدير دائرة الإعلام، والشماس عماد سرياني.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أكتوبر 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تدعو المعلمين الراغبين  لنيل الاختصاص باللغة السريانية .. مراجعة مراكز التسجيل في قسم اللغة  السريانية للكلية التربوية المفتوحة في بغداد وكركوك ونينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق
 استقبل المدير العام للدراسة السريانية  السيد عماد سالم ججو في مقر المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية، عميد  الكلية التربوية المفتوحة  د. محمد جعفر جواد وذلك يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 9  تشرين الاول 2018.
 وجرى الحديث اثناء اللقاء حول المباشرة في  التسجيل لاستقبال الطلبة (المعلمين) في قسم اللغة السريانية المستحدث  مؤخرا في مقر الكلية التربوية المفتوحة في بغداد ، كما تطرق الحديث حول  اصدار اوامر وزارية من قبل المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية الى رؤساء  الاقسام المستحدثة في بغداد وكركوك ونينوى (قضاء الحمدانية)، لفتح الاقسام  واستقبال الطلاب (المعلمين) من كافة الاختصاصات وقبولهم في اقسام اللغة  السريانية.
 وحول افتتاح اقسام اللغة السريانية اوضح  السيد عماد ججو في حديث خاص لاعلام المديرية: "اصدرت الكلية التربوية  المفتوحة بيانا باستحداث هذه الاقسام استنادا الى بيان وموافقة وزارة  التربية اواخر شهر آب الماضي" .
 وتابع ججو : "تقرر فتح قسم اللغة  السريانية في الكلية التربوية المفتوحة في مركز الوزيرية في بغداد وكذلك في  مركز كركوك وايضا في مركز نينوى (في مدرسة راسن المختلطة في قضاء  الحمدانية).
 وكشف ججو في حديثه : "وحسب توصيات اللجنة  العلمية للكلية التربوية المفتوحة تقرر ان تناط ادارة اقسام اللغة  السريانية كالتالي (د. مؤيد ناجي احمد رئيسا للقسم في بغداد / الوزيرية،  والاب الدكتور غزوان يوسف بحو رئيسا للقسم في محافظة نينوى / قضاء  الحمدانية، والدكتور روبين هاشم شوموئيل رئيسا للقسم في كركوك".
 هذا ودعا ججو في حديثه المعلمين الراغبين  بالدراسة في الكلية الى التوجه لمراكز الكلية في بغداد (الوزيرية) وفي  كركوك ونينوى لغرض استلام الاستمارة الخاصة وتقديمها لاقسام اللغة  السريانية في تلك المراكز ، اما في نينوى سيتم استلام الاستمارة من مركز  نينوى للكلية التربوية المفتوحة ويسلم في قسم اللغة السريانية الواقع في  مقر مدرسة راسن المختلطة في قضاء الحمدانية.
 يذكر ان فتح هذه الاقسام جاء بعد موافقة  معالي وزير التربية د. محمد اقبال عمر الصيدلي على مقترح المديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية (بمذكرة من الكلية التربوية المفتوحة) ، ومتابعة  المديرية العامة ولمدة 3 سنوات في التنسيق والعمل مع الكلية التربوية  المفتوحة ومع المديريات العامة في الوزارة.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أكتوبر 2018)

*عائلة مصلاوية مسلمة تحافظ على مخطوطات كنسية سريانية وتسلمها للمسيحيين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 استلم الاب ثابت حبيب يوسف، من ابرشية  الموصل الكلدانية مجموعة من مخطوطات باللغة السريانية تضم نصوص الصلوات  الطقسية حسب طقس الكنيسة السريانية الاورثوذوكسية وتعود الى كنيسة الطاهرة  الخارجية. لقد عثر على هذه المخطوطات اثنان من مدينة الموصل وهم من العوائل  المسلمة ذات النسب الموصلي القديم عام 2015 بالقرب من احد الاديرة القديمة  التابعة للكنيسة الكلدانية اذ كان الشخصان يتفقدان عقارا لهما هناك لاحظوا  ركاما متكونا من حجارة قديمة واوراق وكتب فوقع نظرهما على كتب قديمة  مكتوبة بلغة غير مفهومة ففطنوا على انها مخطوطات قديمة ولها قيمة وهي من  الكتب المسيحية فقاموا بأخذها وضمها بعيدا عن الانظار ونقلها الى البيت مع  مواد اخرى مستخدمة كوقود كالاخشاب والورق بسبب النقص الحاد في الوقود ايام  سيطرة داعش على الموصل.
 لقد حافظوا عليها خائفين من ان يكتشف  امرهم من قبل تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية. بعد تحرير الموصل ونجاة اهلها نجح  الشخصان بالاتصال باصدقاء الطفولة المسيحيين واشاروا عليهم للتواصل مع الاب  ثابت، وفعلا تم استلام المخطوطات وبعض شذرات كتب اخرى والاتصال بالاب  زكريا عيواص واطلاعه عليها وسوف تصل الى اصحابها.
 ان هذه العائلة المصلاوية المسلمة قامت  بهذه المبادرة لكي توصل رسالة تطمين واخوة لمن هجّرهم الارهاب وفرقهم عنهم،  انهم لا زالوا يحتفظون بالمودة لجيرانهم واصدقائهم ومن عاشوا معهم دوما.  لم يرغب الاشخاص الذين عثروا على المخطوطات بالافصاح عن اسمائهم او صورهم  لظروف خاصة بهم، كما لم يرغبوا بأن تستثمر هذه القضية لاهداف اخرى.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أكتوبر 2018)

*تهنئة ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية  والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية للناشطة العراقية نادية مراد بمناسبة حصولها  على جائزة نوبل للسلام*









  ناديا مراد. PHOTO: Jason Schmidt​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 هنأ ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية  والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية الناشطة العراقية نادية مراد بمناسبة حصولها  على جائزة نوبل للسلام للعام 2018م... وهي ناشطة أيزيدية عراقية من قرية  كوجو في قضاء سنجار.

    علما انه اعلن منحها جائزة نوبل للسلام  لهذا العام في العاصمة البلجيكية اوسلو لاصحاب "الجهود التي استهدفت القضاء  على استخدام العنف الجنسي كسلاح في الحروب" وفقا لبيريت ريس اندرسن رئيسة  لجنة نوبل للسلام.

   كان الديوان قد رشحها لنيل جائزة نوبل للسلام  في 10كانون الثاني 2016 بكتاب الى وزارة الخارجية لشجاعتها خلال الحملات  التي اطلقتها ضد الاغتصاب وتحدي الاعتداء الظالم الذي طالها من قبل مايعرف  بتنظيم الدولة الاسلامية الارهابي.. وفضح جرائمه امام العالم وما تعرضت له  من انتهاكات جسدية وحشية.. وما تعرض له الشعب العراقي الأيزيدي من انتهاكات  على أيدي مقاتلي تنظيم الدولة اواخر 2014م تمثلت في قتل 600 شخص من  قريتها، من ضمنهم ستة من إخوانها، وأمها، وسبي النساء الشابات كجواري.

    عينت الناشطة نادية مراد في ايلول من عام 2016 كسفيرة الامم المتحدة  للنوايا الحسنة في المركز الرئيسي للمنظمة في نيويورك، وهي المرة الأولى  الذي يمنح فيه هذا التعيين لأحد الناجين من الفضائع، كما فازت بجائزة  فاتسلاف هافيل لحقوق الإنسان من المجلس الأوروبي في 2016م.





















​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 أكتوبر 2018)

*جمعية حدياب للكفاءات تكّرم رئيس جامعة صلاح الدين - أربيل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 كرّمت جمعية حدياب للكفاءات السيد رئيس  جامعة صلاح الدين-أربيل البروفيسور الدكتور أحمد أنور دزيي أثناء زيارة وفد  الجمعية الى مكتبه الخاص في رئاسة جامعة و ذلك يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 2  تشرين الاول2018. وقد ترأس الوفد الدكتور حبيب حنا منصور رئيس الجمعية  ورافقه كل من الدكتور رمزي روفائيل مدير الادارة و الدكتور رغد زهير مدير  الحسابات و الست شيلان حنا عضو الهيأة الادارية إضافة إلى كل من الاستاذ  الدكتور سامي كباره و الدكتور آمانج فرنسيس و الدكتورة نوال هرمز أعضاء  الهيئة الإستشارية.
 وقد أستقبل السيد رئيس الجامعة الوفد  الزائر بحفاوة بالغة. واثنى رئيس الجمعية أثناء اللقاء على جهود رئيس  الجامعة الدؤوبة والمخلصة في تطويرها و الارتقاء بمستواها العلمي  والاكاديمي وهنأه على أحراز الجامعة مراتب متقدمة على مستوى جامعات الاقليم  والمركز.
 وقد عبر الدكتور حبيب حنا في الوقت ذاته  عن شكره على مواقف رئيس الجامعة تجاه جمعية حدياب للكفاءات ودعمه لها  ولمنتسبيها عبر حضوره الدائم في نشاطاتها والتعامل مع اصداراتها بشكل رسمي  ورعايته الاخوية لمنتسبيها.
 وبدوره شكر رئيس الجامعة رئيس و اعضاء  الوفد الزائر وثمن عاليا هذه المبادرة الطيبة التي قامت بها جمعية حدياب  للكفاءات. ثم تطرق البروفسور احمد دزه يي إلى الجهود التي بذلها منذ أن  ترأس الجامعة من أجل تطوير مؤسساتها المختلفة والإرتقاء بها. ثم عبّر  سيادته عن تمنياته بالتقدم والازدهار لجمعية حدياب للكفاءات ولرسالتها  الانسانية والمجتمعية.
 وفي ختام الزيارة وفي جو مفعم بالمحبة  والمودة جرى تكريم سيادته بدرع الجمعية. و بدوره قام السيد رئيس الجامعة  بتكريم السيد رئيس جمعية حدياب للكفاءات بدرع الجامعة و هدية تذكارية  متمنيا للجمعية ومنتسبيها الموفقية والنجاح.


 اللجنة الثقافية
 جمعية حدياب للكفاءات


----------



## paul iraqe (12 أكتوبر 2018)

*المطران شليمون وردوني يزور مكتب الكاريتاس في دهوك*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 زار سيادة المطران مار شليمون وردوني  المعاون البطريركي يوم الأربعاء المصادف 10/10/2018  مكتب الكاريتاس في  دهوك، لتفقد ومتابعة المشاريع التي تنفذها الكاريتاس في المنطقة، وكان في  استقباله السيدة سعاد مرقس مديرة المكتب بالاضافة الى كوادر المنظمة.
 أشاد سيادة المطران بالجهود التي تبذلها  المنظمة وبالمشاريع والدعم الذي تقدمه للعوائل المسيحية والغير المسيحية،  وحث الجميع على العطاء بشكل مستمر ووعد بأنه سيكون داعما وسندا قويا لها.  ومن جانبها شكرته السيدة سعاد لهذه الزيارة الكريمة، واعطت نبذة عن  المشاريع التي يتم تنفيذها في الوقت الراهن، بالإضافة الى المشاريع التي  يتم التخطيط لتنفيذها بالمستقبل القريب.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أكتوبر 2018)

*بطريرك الكلدان: قلبي يتمزق من الداخل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/
 في إطار انعقاد الجمعية العامة العادية  الخامسة عشرة لسينودس الأساقفة حول موضوع “الشباب، الإيمان وتمييز الدعوات”  تمنّى بطريرك الكلدان مار لويس روفائيل ساكو على السينودس، ومن خلاله  العالم أن يصغي أكثر إلى الشباب في الشرق وأن يطّلع على همومه  وتطلعاته. وفي مقابلة مع “الفاتيكان نيوز” قال البطريرك ساكو “إنه من خلال  هذا المجمع أظهرت الكنيسة مدى رغبتها في أن تكون قريبة من الشباب. فالعالم  تغيّر اليوم حيث هناك وسائل التواصل الاجتماعي والعولمة والعلمانية  واللامبالاة والبطالة وعدم الاستقرار النفسي والابتعاد عن الدين ولا بد لنا  أن نبحث في أسباب ذلك”.
 كما أعرب بطريرك الكلدان عن أسفه لتهميش  كنائس الشرق: ”مع الأسف فإن كنائسنا الشرقية مهمّشة بعض الشيء وعلينا نحن  الاهتمام بها حيث لا نجد هذا الاهتمام الكبير بنا”.
 وخلال مشاركته في السينودس دعا البطريرك  ساكو المشاركين للاصغاء إلى الشبان والشابات المضطهدين بسبب إيمانهم،  مؤكداً “إن لم تهتم بنا الكنيسة الأم ولم تقف إلى جانبنا فالوجود المسيحي  في الشرق مهدد بالتراجع وحتّى الزوال مع الزمن وهو أمر محزن كثيراً”.
 كذلك حثَّ البطريرك الكنيسة اليوم إلى  البحث عن سبل جديدة ومناهج جديدة للتخاطب مع الشباب في الشرق للاطلاع على  إيمانهم وكنيستهم وطقوسهم وهويتهم، مشيراً “لا ننكر ما تقوم به الكنيسة  تجاه مسيحيي الشرق ولكن نتمنى أن يتخطّى ذلك النصوص المكتوبة وأن تكون هناك  أشياء عملية”.
 ومن أجل اتحاد المشرقيين في هذا المجمع.  وعملاً بمقترح غبطته تم توزيع المشاركين بحسب القارات القادمين منها وليس  بطريقة عشوائية فمشاكل القارة الأمريكية تختلف عن تلك التي تعيشها أفريقيا  أو آسيا أو أوروبا أو الشرق الأوسط وأستراليا.
 تمنى غبطته أيضاً حضور عدد أكبر من الشبان  والشابات مستقبلاً في هكذا مجمع على ألّا يقتصر العدد على 30 شاباً فقط،  وأن يكون هذا السينودس دفعة من الرجاء والأمل للمسيحيين، وعلى وجه الخصوص  مسيحيي الشرق البعيدين وشبه المنسيين، وأضاف: ”شعرتُ وكأني أنا في وادي  والآخرون في وادي آخر، لقد تمزّقت من الداخل خصوصاً وأن الشباب في الشرق  يبحثون عن هدف في حياتهم وسط أزمات كثيرة من بينها البطالة والفساد ومشاكل  سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية وثقافية”.
 في الختام وجّه غبطته دعوة للشباب كي  يتجاوبوا مع مساعي الكهنة ويتواصلوا مع كنيستهم: ”أتمنى على الشباب أن  يتجاوبوا معنا فنحن إخوتهم وأهلهم، فليأتوا إلينا وليقترحوا علينا كل ما  يريدون ونحن جاهزون لنسمعهم ونتعاون معهم، لأنهم مستقبل الكنيسة“.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أكتوبر 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يفتتح معرضاً عن الإضطهادات التي يتعرّض لها المسيحيون في بلاد الشرق، في السفارة الهنغارية لدى الفاتيكان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 مساء يوم الثلاثاء 9 تشرين الأول 2018،  افتتح غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، معرض"CROSS IN FIRE" عن الإضطهادات التي يتعرّض لها  المسيحيون في بلاد الشرق، والذي نظّمته ودعت إليه السفارة الهنغارية لدى  الكرسي الرسولي، الفاتيكان، روما، بشخص سعادة السفيرEduard  HABSBURG-LOTHRINGEN. 
     ألقى غبطة أبينا البطريرك كلمة  الإفتتاح التي تحدث فيها عن تاريخ الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية الأنطاكية  وحضورها في بلاد الشرق، وعن انتشار أبنائها في العالم أجمع، متوقّفاً عند  الأوضاع الراهنة التي تعاني منها بلاد الشرق، من سوريا والعراق ومصر  والأراضي المقدسة، وبخاصة أعمال العنف والإضطهاد والإقتلاع من أرض الآباء  والأجداد في سوريا والعراق.
     وذكرَّ غبطته أن لكلّ إنسان حقوق  وواجبات يجب أن يقوم بها على أكمل وجه، متطرّقاً إلى الصعوبات والتحدّيات،  وخاصةً لدى الشبيبة، مؤكّداً أنّ كلّ هذا لا يمنع أن نكون شهوداً للمسيح في  هذا الزمن الصعب.
     وشكر غبطتُه الحكومةَ الهنغارية  وسعادةَ السفير الهنغاري لدى الكرسي الرسولي على دعوته لافتتاح هذا المعرض،  وعلى تنظيمه، وعلى كلّ ما تقدّمه الحكومة الهنغارية وما قامت به من  مبادرات في مساعدة مسيحيي الشرق، سيّما في استقطاب الشبيبة عبر مِنَح  دراسية بغية المساهمة في إعادة بناء أوطانهم، متمنّياً لهنغاريا حكومةً  وشعباً كلّ الخير والنجاح.
     وكانت هناك شهادات حياة لعدد من  الشبّان والشابّات من كنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية وغيرها من الكنائس  يدرسون في هنغاريا، تحدّثوا عن خبرتهم، شاكرين الدولة الهنغارية للمحبّة  والإستقبال والإحتضان والمتابعة الحثيثة التي يلمسونها خلال دراستهم.
     حضر هذا الإفتتاح غبطة البطريرك  الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو بطريرك بابل على الكلدان، وعدد من  الأساقفة المشاركين في الجمعية العامّة العادية الخامسة عشرة لسينودس  الأساقفة من مختلف أنحاء العالم والمنعقدة في الفاتيكان برئاسة قداسة  البابا فرنسيس، فضلاً عن عدد من الضيوف من دبلوماسيين ورسميين.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أكتوبر 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تستقبل وفدا من المفوضية العليا لحقوق الانسان في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 استقبل المدير العام للدراسة السريانية  السيد عماد سالم ججو وفدا من المفوضية العليا لحقوق الانسان وذلك يوم  الاربعاء الموافق 10 تشرين الاول 2018 في مقر المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية في بغداد . كما حضر الاستقبال الدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير  العام. وضم الوفد الزائر، السيد عبيد عبد الله الجبوري مسؤول شعبة الاقليات  وعدد من الكوادر والموظفين من المفوضية العليا لحقوق الانسان.
 هذا وتطرق السيد ججو في حديثة خلال لقاء  الوفد ، حول ضرورة تعيين الخريجين بالدرجات التعويضية على الملاك وخاصة  للمكون المسيحي كموظفين وايضا كمدرسين ومعلمين لمادتي اللغة السريانية  والتربية الدينية المسيحية، لسد النقص الحاصل نتيجة هجرة الكوادر التعليمية  من المكون المسيحي اثناء نزوحهم من بلداتهم ومدنهم بعد سيطرة داعش  الارهابي على الموصل وسهل نينوى عام 2014 . وفي المقابل اكد الوفد بانه  سيعمل على تقديم موضوع الدرجات التعويضية للامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء  وكذلك الى وزارة المالية من اجل التخصيصات المالية الى وزارة التربية لغرض  تعيين المدرسين والمعلمين.
 كما تطرق الحديث ايضا حول نشاطات المديرية  واهم المنجزات التي حققتها منذ تاسيسها كافتتاح مراكز لمحو الامية باللغة  السريانية للكبار في بغداد وكركوك والبصرة وفي اقليم كوردستان اثناء نزوح  شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري من مدنه في نينوى.  وايضا حول تاليف وطبع  المناهج للمرحلة الابتدائية في اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية  وكذلك حول افتتاح اقسام اللغة السريانية في مراكز بغداد وكركوك ونينوى  للكلية التربوية المفتوحة.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 أكتوبر 2018)

*كلمة الشاب صفاء عبيا من العراق أمام قداسة البابا فرنسيس بروما*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 ترجمة: عشتار تيفي كوم

 في إطار انعقاد الجمعية العامة العادية  الخامسة عشرة لسينودس الأساقفة حول موضوع "الشباب، الإيمان وتمييز  الدعوات"، قدّم الشاب العراقي من الكنيسة الكلدانية صفا عبيا، مداخلة  بالانجليزية أمام قداسة البابا.
 وهذا نصها بالعربية:
 اصدقائكم يسلمون عليكم من بلاد ما بين النهرين، العراق المجروح. أنا طبيب اسنان وعمري 26 عاما وانا مسيحي كلداني.
 يرجع تأريخ المسيحية في العراق الى القرن  الأول الميلادي وعبر التأريخ كان مسيحيو هذه الأرض ضحايا الاضطهاد بسبب  إيمانهم. وهذا ما حصل ما بعد الحرب عام 2003 وما زال يحدث حتى الآن. في  مشاركاتي السابقة كنت اتوق للتحدث عن ذلك في حين كان النقاش حول قضايا مهمة  اخرى، والتي كانت مختلفة عن واقعي في العراق ودول الشرق الأوسط الاخرى.
 نعم، أرى انه من المهم جدا التكلم حول  العائلة والوسائل الاجتماعية، ولكن التحدي الرئيسي الذي يواجهونه شباب  العراق هو السلام والاستقرار والحق في العيش بكرامة. المؤمنون ومن ضمنهم  الشباب يكافحون في هذه الضروف الصعبة ليبقوا ثابتين في إيمانهم ليكونوا  شهودا ليسوع المسيح وقيمهم التقليدية وطقوسهم الدينية.
 هذا النضال واضح من خلال عدد الشهداء  الذين سفكوا دمائهم في العراق، حيث قتل اكثر من 1224 مسيحي، نصفهم كانوا  شبابا. على سبيل المثال في حادثة كنيسة سيدة النجاة للسريان الكاثوليك في  بغداد عام 2010 خلال قداس الأحد، وقع أكثر من 58 ضحية، ومن ضمنهم كان هناك  اثنان من الكهنة الشباب (الأب وسيم والأب ثائر). وأيضا قتل الأب رغيد  والمطران بولص فرج رحو في الموصل. اضافة الى ذالك، تفجير عدة كنائس مرارا  وتكرارا ومنها كنيسة رعيتي حيث لن انسى وجوه اصدقائي بعد القداس قائلين  "نراك الاسبوع القادم"، لم اراهم مجددا لانهم كانوا قد احترقوا بإنفجار  سيارة ملغومة.
 هناك ايضا التهديد والاختطاف والقتل على  اساس الهوية، وبشكل مأساوي وبعد كل هذا، عمليات تنظيم داعش، وخلال غزوه  لمدينة الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى طُرد 120,000  شخصا من بيوتهم في ليلة  واحدة.
 بيت القصيد، إن الشباب العراقيين يواجهون تحديات عدة وهي (فرص التوضيف ومستوى التعليم وقيم المجتمع وغياب القانون).
 كنتيجة لكل ما مروا به، يتساءل الشباب  العراقيون عن تأثير كونهم عراقيين على حياتهم، ودور الله ودور الكنيسة على  الرغم من كل الجهود الجيدة للكنيسة في المساعدة في مثل هذه الحالة.
 هناك بين الشباب في العراق والدول الاخرى  حالة من الخوف من المستقبل وذلك يؤثر سلبيا على رغبتهم في التحصيل الدراسي  والزواج، ولذلك يرون انهم يستطيعون معالجة ذلك من خلال الهجرة الى خارج  البلاد.
 إن عدد العراقيين المسيحيين تضائل من 1,5  مليونا في عام 2003 الى 400 الفا  في السنوات الاخيرة، وخوفنا من أن ينقص  ذلك العدد فجائيا، وربما سيكون العراق يوما ما خاليا من مسيحييه.
 الخلاصة: اقدّر صلواتكم من أجل العراق  ومسيحييه ولكننا نحتاج الى أكثر من صلوات. أريد أن اذكّر كل واحد منكم بأن  يولي اهتماما خاصا ليس فقط بشباب العراق بل بكل المسيحيين في الدول التي  يعتبر المسيحيون فيها اقلية. وللتفكير بطرق دعمهم ودعم كنائسهم. وفي نفس  الوقت علينا أن نذكر الجانب المضيء، بأننا وبالرغم من كل شيء لدينا مجموعات  من الشباب الرائعين الذين يعيشون إيمانهم كشهود للمسيح و كملح للأرض.
 في النهاية لدي رسالة من الشباب لقداستكم، انهم يأملون بأن يروكم في العراق.
 شكرا لكم..


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أكتوبر 2018)

*راهبة دومنيكية اثناء اجتماع في لندن: اللاجئون المسيحيون من منطقتي عاشوا في بيوت الحاويات (الكرفانات) لمدة ثلاث سنوات*









  الاخت لمى خضر مع الأب تيري تاستارد​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- ICN/


تيري تاستارد، 12 تشرين الاول/ اكتوبر 2018


جعلت الراهبة الدومينيكية لمى خضر جمهوراً  في وسط لندن مندهشين وهي تتحدث عن عملها في إعادة بناء المجتمعات المسيحية  في العراق، بعد الدمار الذي أحدثه داعش. تم تنظيم الاجتماع في الحادي عشر  من تشرين الأول/ أكتوبر من خلال منظمة معونة الكنيسة المحتاجة، والتي نظمت  جولة في المملكة المتحدة مع الراهبة الدومنيكية وآخرون من الكنيسة.
  وقالت الاخت لمى للمجتمعين في جامعة  نوتردام في وستمنستر أن اللاجئين المسيحيين من منطقتها كانوا يعيشون في  بيوت الحاويات (الكرفانات) لمدة ثلاث سنوات. وجد معظم اللاجئين الأمان في  المنطقة الكوردية المتمتعة بالحكم الذاتي. وقد اقامت الاخوات الراهبات هناك  المدارس، وساعدت عائلات مصدومة، ونظمت تعليمًا للشباب. وفي غضون ثلاث  سنوات، تم الاعتراف بأن واحدة من المدارس التمهيدية التي أنشأوها هي واحدة  من أفضل المدارس في أربيل، عاصمة اقليم كوردستان العراق.
 وقالت: "لكي نفهم ما حدث لنا لجأنا إلى  الكتاب المقدس". "وجدنا مزامير المنفى لداود، مع مرارتها ورثاءها، تحدثوا  إلينا. كما وجدنا أنفسنا نطرح سؤال حزقيال النبي في الاصحاح 37: هل يمكن أن  تحيا هذه العظام اليابسة؟ لكن إيمان الشعب بقي قوياً".
 عندما تم تحرير البلدات المسيحية مثل قره  قوش في عام 2017 وعاد اللاجئون اليها، كانوا يشعرون بالصدمة تماما. "لقد تم  تدمير كل شيء، مع التركيز بشكل خاص على تحطيم المذابح والصلبان. تم تدمير  15000 منزلا في المنطقة. الآن في قره قوش يمكنك سماع صوت المطارق وأدوات  البناء في كل مكان مع إعادة بناء الناس لبيوتهم. ومع ذلك، العديد من هؤلاء  الناس الآن منتشرون في بلدان أخرى، حتى الآن عاد 42ظھ من سكان ما قبل الحرب  ".
 أشادت الاخت لمى بشكل خاص بعمل المنظمات  غير الحكومية (NGO) وقالت: "بدون الكنيسة العالمية، لم نكن لنبقى على قيد  الحياة لمدة شهر واحد".  "عندما وصلت مساعدتهم، كان الأمر بمثابة معجزة  لنا."
 بعد اللقاء، كافأ الأب تيري تاستارد الاخت  لمى بتبرع بقيمة 750 جنيهاً استرلينياً لعمل الأخوات الراهبات في العراق.  تم التبرع بالمال من قبل الأخوية الكهنوتية لسيدة الوردية، وهي زمالة ثالثة  من الكهنة المنتسبين إلى النظام الدومنيكي. وقد تأثرت الأخوات بتقرير عن  عملهن قدمها الأب تيموثي رادكليف، الرئيس السابق للآباء الدومنيكان، بعد  زيارته للعراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أكتوبر 2018)

*مسيحيّون بقوا في العراق للحفاظ على وجود مكوّنهم في البلد*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - المدى/
 ترجمة/ حامد أحمد
 رغم أن كثيراً من المسيحيين ما تزال تدور  في ذهنهم المقولة التي يكرروها منذ العام 1982 " هل علي أن أبقى في العراق  أم أغادر " فإن الذين أصروا على البقاء قد اصبحوا بمثابة أقطاب للمكون  المسيحي في البلد متحملين مسؤولية الحفاظ على مكونهم ليس فقط من اجل العيش  والبقاء ضمن الوضع الحالي بل ايضا لتحسين وضعهم وديمومة ازدهارهم .

 على أي حال فان شخصيات أمثال الراهبة  إلين رسام و المهندس رامي روفائيل يمثلان أفضل نموذج للشباب المسيحي  باعتبارهما مثالا مشعا للجهود التي يبذلانها في مشاريع مناسبة تخدم مكونهم  وبلدهم العراق وتشجعهم على عدم المغادرة .
 ألين 35 عاماً من بين المسيحيات القلائل  اللائي يجمعن بين نشاطهن الديني والوظيفي ، فهي خريجة كلية الطب وتعمل  طبيبة في مستشفى حكومي . حاليا تسعى لإكمال دراستها لتحصل على تخصص بأمراض  النساء والولادة ، وتقول انها تريد تحسين نوعية الرعاية الصحية في العراق  وتعمل لبناء جسور تربط بين افراد مختلف المكونات العرقية والثقافية في  البلد.
 وفي حديثها لموقع " كروس " الإخباري قالت  ألين من مكان إقامتها في منطقة عينكاوة المسيحية في اربيل انها فخورة بان  تكون طبيبة بتخرجها من كلية الطب عام 2009 , مشيرة الى ان كثيراً من  الراهبات يدرسن في الخارج ليكوننّ طبيبات ولكنها هنا أصرت على ان تبقى هنا  في لعراق لخدمة ابناء طائفتها وبلدها.
 وقالت ألين انها تشعر بسعادة لانها خلال  عملها في مستشفى حكومي بامكانها الالتقاء باشخاص من مختلف الاديان والاعراق  من مسيحيين ومسلمين وكرد وعرب وليس مسيحيين فقط ، وقالت انها تجري حوارات  مع اشخاص مسلمين تحدثهم عن دينها وتتعرف هي الاخرى على عقيدة الاديان  الاخرى والفرق بينهما ، مشيرة الى أنها لم تشعر مرة بانها مهددة.
 عندما اضطر مئات الآلاف من الناس الهروب  من قراهم في ليلة 6 آب 2014 عند اجتياح داعش لنينوى هربت ما يقارب 700  عائلة تجاه شقلاوة على بعد 4 ساعات شمال أربيل ، حيث تم نصب مخيم للعوائل  هناك . أما ألين التي كانت في حينها طبيبة اخصاص عام قامت بتسخير خدماتها  بتوفير رعاية صحية لتلك العوائل النازحة.
 تقول ألين ان نظام الرعاية الصحية في  العراق بشكل عام ضعيف ويحتاج الى تحسينات , مشيرة الى انها تسعى لتوظيف  خبرتها للمساهمة في تحسين نوعية الرعاية الصحية وتطويرها خصوصا مايتعلق  بالرعاية الصحية للاطفال في العراق.
 ومن أجل تشجيع المسيحيين على البقاء في  العراق وعدم سفرهم الى الخارج للدراسة او العمل قالت الن ان مطران الكلدان  بشار وردة منشغل الآن بعملية بناء مستشفى جديد يخدم جميع الاطياف ويفسح  المجال لاستقطاب الكفاءات الطبية وتوفير زمالات وبرامج تطوير في الخارج  يسمح للاطباء والممرضات بتطوير مهاراتهم في الخارج.
 مهندس الكومبيوتر ، روفائيل ، وظف خبرته  في إعداد برامج للنازحين الذين هربوا من داعش في العام 2014 . وقال انه  يريد استخدام خبرته ومهاراته لتطوير خدمات مجتمعه المحلي . ومن خلال خبرته  في برامج الكومبيوتر تم تكليفه بإعداد قاعدة بيانات لآلاف من النازحين  الذين هربوا من الدواعش الذين اقتحموا الكنائس وبيوت المسيحيين وكانت هناك  13 ألف عائلة مسيحية فضلا عن عوائل من ديانات وأقليات إثنية أخرى.
 وقضى روفائل مع فريق معه ستة اشهر في  إعداد قاعدة معلومات كاملة من خلال الزيارات اليومية للنازحين لجمع اسمائهم  وتوزيع الطعام لهم . مشيرا الى ان هذه المعلومات استفادت منها منظمات  دولية مثل الامم المتحدة ومنظمات انسانية اخرى لتوزيع المساعدات على  النازحين.
 ويقول روفائيل انه ساهم من خلال نشاطاته  ايضا في إطلاق برنامج إسكان في العام 2015 لتوفير أموال لتتمكن عوائل من  تأجير بيوت بدلا من العيش في كرفانات مخصصة للنازحين . عمله هذا شجع منظمات  خيرية مسيحية على إطلاق حملة إعادة إعمار في مناطق سهل نينوى لإعادة إعمار  قرى مسيحية دمرها داعش لتشجيع اهلها على العودة الى بيوتهم.
 ويشير المهندس روفائيل الى ان عدد  النازحين العائدين الى بيوتهم في ازدياد مضطرد ،لأن البقاء في معسكر  النازحين أمر غير مجدٍ فهناك خياران إما ان تترك المعسكر وتذهب للبيت او  تغادر البلد ، لكن الذهاب للبيت أفضل.

  عن: موقع كروكس الإخباري


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أكتوبر 2018)

*قسم الدراسة السريانية لتربية نينوى يختتم الدورة التطويرية لمعلمي ومدرسي التربية الدينية المسيحية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق
 اختتم قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية  نينوى وبالتنسيق مع قسم الاعداد والتدريب، الدورة التطويرية التي اقامها  لمعلمي ومدرسي مادة التربية الدينية المسيحية لمدارس قضاء الحمدانية  (بخديدا)، وذلك للفترة (8 - 13) تشرين الاول 2018 وعلى قاعة ديوان تربية  الحمدانية.
 حضر الاختتام، السيد سمير يوخنا مدير قسم  الدراسة السريانية في تربية نينوى والسيد فيانكي خوشابا ابرم مسؤول وحدة  الدراسة السريانية في ممثلية وزارة التربية المركزية في دهوك، والسيد رياض  حبش مسؤول شعبة الدراسة السريانية في مديرية تربية الحمدانية، والسيد عصام  ميخا باهي والمشرف الاختصاصي للغة السريانية، اضافة الى المحاضرين  والمشاركين في الدورة.
 قدمت خلال الدورة التي شارك فيها (19)  معلم ومدرس، محاضرات حول تنشئة معلمي ومدرسي التربية المسيحية والطقسيات  المسيحية والامثال والقصص والليتورجيا وكذلك حول طرائق تدريس التربية  المسيحية. وقدم محاضراتها الاب اغناطيوس اوفي والاخت سليفيا والمشرف  التربوي جلال اسطيفو والاستاذ فرج نيسان المدرسة رواء موسى.
 يشار ان الدورة التطويرية اقيمت تنفيذا  للخطه السنوية للمديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية لعام 2018 ، لتطوير  امكانات الكوادر التعليمية والتدريسية مهنيا وعلميا وتربويا.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أكتوبر 2018)

*وفد من كنيسة مار ماري للكلدان يزور مزار عذراء فاتيما في بافالو الأمريكية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ماجد عزيزة – كندا

 زار وفد من كنيسة مار ماري الكلدانية في  مسيساغا يوم السبت الماضي مزار(عذراء فاتيما) في مدينة بافالو بالولايات  المتحدة الأمريكية لأداء مراسيم (حج وزيارة) للمواقع المقدسة والتي تقوم  بها الكنيسة المذكورة بين فترة وأخرى ، وترأس الوفد راعي الكنيسة الأب نياز  توما وشارك فيه 56 شخصا رافقتهم جريدة نينوى وقناة عشتار الفضائية ..  وشارك الوفد في القداس الإلهي الذي اقيم في كنيسة مزار عذراء فاتيما والذي  أقامه الأب ريتشارد من الرهبنة البرنابية اشترك معه في اقامة القداس الأب  نياز توما الذي قرأ النص الإنجيلي .. كما قام الوفد بتلاوة المسبحة الوردية  خارج الكنيسة حيث يضم المزار انموذجا رائعا للمسبحة الوردية موضوعا حول  بحيرة تجري فيها المياه الصافية .. حيث صلى الجميع مع الأب نياز توما من  أجل ان يحل السلام في العالم أجمع ..


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أكتوبر 2018)

*مشروع بنك أوف أميريكا لترميم المنحوتات الآشورية الأثرية في متحف بروكلين   *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- ارتس اند كولليكشنس/
 فيبي اوليرنشو

 بمساهمة من رينا ديسيستو من بنك أوف أميريكا و ليزا برونو من متحف بروكلين، تقوم مجلة ارتس اند كولليكشنس بالقاء نظرة تفصيلية على (مشروع الحفاظ على الفنون) والجهود المستمرة لترميم ستة منحوتات آشورية. 
 منذ عام 2010، قدم بنك أوف أميركا المنح  للمتاحف الغير ربحية لتسهل عليها الحفاظ على الأعمال الفنية الهامة والكنوز  التاريخية. واليوم، قد قام (مشروع الحفاظ على الفنون) بتنفيذ ما يقرب من  150 عملية من هذا النوع، مغطية أعمالا فنية من 30 دولة عبر ست قارات من  القارات السبع في العالم. وهي واحدة من العديد من الجهود الدبلوماسية  الثقافية التي يتعهد بنك أوف أميريكا أن يحتفي بالفنون ويحافظ عليها. ويدير  هذا المشروع من 14 الى 21 منحة سنوياً.
 وقالت رينا ديسيستو، المسؤولة التنفيذية  عن قسم الفنون والثقافة العالمية في بنك أوف أميريكا، عن التنافس الشديد  على المنح: "نظرًا لأن البرنامج أصبح معروفًا حقًا، تلقينا المزيد والمزيد  من الطلبات - لقد تلقينا 300 طلبًا هذا العام.  و يمكنك أن تتخيل، يصبح من  الصعب الاختيار".
 وقد اوضحت ديسيستو: "تسعى المشاريع إلى  استعادة الممتلكات الموروثة من مختلف الثقافات والحركات الفنية والأنماط  والمواقع الجغرافية والعصور." نحن نحاول أن نكون متنوعين، وأن نختار  الأشياء من فترات زمنية مختلفة حتى نسلط الضوء على أجزاء مختلفة في  العالم".

تمويل الصيانة العاجلة
 في الوقت الحاضر، يمول مشروع حفظ الفنون  التابع للبنك عملية الحفاظ على مجموعة من النقوش الآشورية المعروضة في متحف  بروكلين، والذي يحتوي على 12 لوحا آشورياً، ستة منها تلقت سابقًا أعمالا  ترميمية. ويتم حالياً إعادة تأهيل الستة الباقين من قبل برنامج بنك أوف  أميريكا حيث يعمل فريق من ثمانية من أعضاء هيئة الترميم على المشروع.
 أثبتت النقوش البارزة المرمرية على أنها  مفضلة دائمًا عند المتاحف ومثالاً ساطعاً على الحرف اليدوية القديمة. وبعد  أن تم وضعها في معرض هاكوب كيفوركيان بمتحف بروكلين لفن الشرق الأدنى منذ  عام 1937، أصبحوا حجر الزاوية في المؤسسة. اكتملت هذه الأعمال الفنية  المثيرة للإعجاب عام 879 قبل الميلاد. وقد تم تصميمها لتزيين القصر الشمالي  الغربي الآشوري للملك آشورناصر بال الثاني، الذي يقع على نهر دجلة في  كالخو - المعروفة اليوم باسم نمرود، وتقع شمال بغداد، العراق.
 كارول لي شين رئيسة الترميم في متحف  بروكلين تعلق: تقوم ليزا برونو بتنسيق المشروع من خلال تقييم استراتيجية  الترميم الخاصة بالقطع الأثرية وتنفيذ الخطط. وتوضح: أن النقوش كانت  "محفورة بصور مهيبة للملوك، والآلهة المقدسة، والأشجار المقدسة والكائنات  السحرية المسماة" ابكالو "بلغة الآشوريين - المترجمة على أنها" جني "باللغة  الإنجليزية. هذه الشخصيات المجنحة يمكن أن يكون لها رأس إنسان أو رأس نسر.
 إن هذه المنحوتات معقدة للغاية في  تصميمها. تصور تفصيليا شخصيات خارقة للطبيعة تشارك في المهام الطقسية، و  تقدم لمحة حقيقية لمعتقدات الحضارة الآشورية. إن تفحصت هذه النقوش  المسمارية بشكل دقيق، فسوف تعرف أنها تثني على الملك آشورناصر بال كحاكم -  وتحديدًا انتصاراته في الحرب. إن السياقات الدينية والسياسية والجمالية  التي تحتويها هذه التحف الفنية يتعذر قياسها.
 "هذه القطع الأثرية هي نافذة لحضارتنا  الحالية، وهذا يذكرنا بهذا الارتباط بالماضي. اليوم، الجميع من مختلف  الثقافات والخلفيات يشتركون في نفس الدوافع والرغبات والمخاوف والأحلام مثل  هؤلاء الناس القدماء. ويقول برونو: "قد تختلف معتقداتهم عن معتقداتنا، لكن  دوافعهم لخلق هذه النقوش، والتي تظهر الثروة والقوة، هي بالتأكيد مألوفة  اليوم".
 يعمل فريق من المرممين على إزالة الالواح  الستة من الجدار لتنظيف أسطحها وإصلاح الكسور وتجميعها من جديد لإعادة  تركيبها في المعرض. تم تدريب كل عضو من أعضاء المشروع بدرجة عالية من  الحرفية للتعامل مع القطع الأثرية الرقيقة كهذه. ومن المتوقع أن تستمر  عملية الترميم لمدة عامين. وسوف يتم تنفيذ كل خطوة بعناية وتوثق بدقة.

ممارسة عملية الترميم بحرفية
 الترميم، كممارسة، يتطور باستمرار. ولهذا  السبب، يجب على المرممين البقاء على اطلاع بأحدث التقنيات والعمليات - وهي  فكرة يدركها برونو. في حالة المنحوتات الآشورية، تم تحديث عملية إزالة  الملاط التي استخدمت في التحف الفنية الست السابقة.
 قبل ذلك ، أزال فريق برونو المِلاط  ميكانيكياً بالمشارط والأزاميل وأداة الحفر بالاهتزاز. يقول برونو: "لقد  كانت عملية بطيئة ومضنية تتطلب مهارات يدوية دقيقة. [...] كان خطر تلف  الحجر كبيرًا". الآن، في عام 2018، يستخدم الليزر من اجل ذلك، لأنه يزيد من  الدقة ويوفر الوقت الثمين.
 ومن العوامل التي تؤكد على اهمية هذا  المشروع، التهديد الذي تواجهه القطع الأثرية المماثلة في العراق. الموقع  الأثري في نمرود، حيث نشأت النقوش، من أضرار جسيمة على أيدي الجماعة  الإرهابية، الدولة الإسلامية (داعش)، في عام 2015. وقد تم استهداف هذه  النقوش خلال سلسلة من الغارات العنيفة. ولهذا السبب، يقول ديسيستو على أنه  "إذا كانت [النقوش الآشورية] لا تزال في موقعها الطبيعي فستكون في خطر".
 إن طبيعة المكان التي تتواجد فيها تؤكد  على الحاجة إلى استمرار حماية القطع الأثرية الحضارية في بعض المقاطعات -  خاصة في أوقات الاضطرابات والفوضى. وبالنظر إلى "وضعهم المعرض للخطر" ، لم  يكن هناك وقت أكثر ملائمة لعشاق الفن والتاريخ لهذه التجربة المباشرة". من  المهم نشر المعرفة للعديد من الثقافات.

عالم متصل
 الفن سجل للتاريخ والثقافة والفكر  الإنساني على مر العصور. نحن نعيش في عالم مترابط للغاية، وهناك الكثير من  الفوائد لفهم الثقافات ليس فقط كما هي اليوم ولكن كما كانت في الماضي "،  كما تقول  ديسيستو.
 من خلال تخصيص وقتهم ومواردهم ومعرفتهم  وخبرتهم، قام أعضاء مشروع حفظ الفنون التابع لبنك أميريكا بتحقيق هدفهم  المتمثل في تجديد خزانة التاريخ. تعود اللوحات الأثرية الفنية الآشورية  الستة في متحف بروكلين إلى الحياة مرة أخرى، جالبة الفرحة والمعرفة مرة  أخرى لأولئك الذين يتعاملون معها. إن استعادة مثل هذه العناصر أمر محوري  لضمان طول عمر هذه الالواح؛ وهكذا سوف نتأكد أنه يمكن رؤيتها ودراستها  والاستمتاع بها لأجيال قادمة.


 *نشرت المقالة لأول مرة في  مجلة Arts & Collections  العدد الثالث لسنة 2018. انقر هنا لعرض النسخة الرقمية من المجلة.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 أكتوبر 2018)

*بعد اعادة التعمير، نوح يرجع للعيش تحت سقف بيته من جديد في كرمليس*







نوح يعود الى البيت من جديد بعد اعادة تعميره. الصورة: World Watch Monitor​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- سايت ماجازين/
 16 تشرين الأول/ اكتوبر 2018

 لقد عاد حوالي  40000مسيحي فروا من هجمات  الدولة الإسلامية "داعش" في سهل نينوى في عام 2014 إلى ديارهم، لكنهم في  "وضع صعب للغاية" ، حسب قول السفير البابوي في العراق البيرتو اورتيغا.
 بعد فراره في آب/ أغسطس  2014، عاش نوح وعائلته نازحا في أربيل لمدة ثلاث سنوات.
 انسحب مقاتلو تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية من  قريته في نهاية أكتوبر/ تشرين الأول 2016. وعادت عائلة نوح في آذار/ مارس  2017، لكنها اضطرت إلى العثور على مسكن مؤقت قبل إعادة اعمار منزلها  المحترق وجعله ملائما للعيش مرة أخرى.
 بمساعدة منظمات الإغاثة الدولية، اكتسب  منزل نوح شكلا جديدا وعادت العائلة إلى العيش فيه في آب/ أغسطس عام 2018.  في الفيديو، يقوم نوح بجولة في منزله الذي تم تجديده ويشاركنا أفكاره حول  نزوحهم وعودتهم ومستقبل مسقط رأسه.
 في كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 2017، ذهب نوح إلى  الولايات المتحدة مع والده لتقديم التماس في الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة  يدعو إلى حماية المسيحيين والأقليات الأخرى في العراق وسوريا، والاعتراف  بالدور الرئيسي الذي يمكن أن يلعبه الزعماء الدينيون في إعادة بناء الجهود  بعد الدولة الإسلامية "داعش". تم التوقيع على عريضة "الأمل في الشرق  الأوسط"، وهي مبادرة مشتركة بين الجمعيات الخيرية المسيحية " Open Doors"  و" Middle East Concern"، وقد وقعت من قبل أكثر من 800،000  شخص حول  العالم.







عندما عاد نوح للمرة الأولى وجد بقايا أحد كتب والده بين أنقاض منزل عائلته. 



[YOUTUBE]SN2yBxHHCwc[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أكتوبر 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو: أهمية السينودس تكمن في الروح والأمل الذي سيقدمه للشباب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 خلال إحاطته الصحفية اليومية حول الجمعية  العامة لسينودس الأساقفة حول الشباب، قال د. باولو روفيني، رئيس دائرة  الاتصالات في الفاتيكان، إن آباء السينودس قد أنهوا مداولاتهم حول القسم  الثاني من أداة العمل، مدرجًا العديد من القضايا التي تم تناولها، مثل:  الهجرة، الحرية، الأخلاقيات الجنسية، سر الشر في العالم، العدالة والنضال  من أجل الكرامة الإنسانية.
 من جهته، لفت البطريرك الكلداني  الكاردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو، بأن أداة العمل قد ذكرت العديد من القضايا،  لكنه أعرب عن أسفه بأنها لم تذكر موضوع الشباب المسيحي المضطهد. وشدد على  مسؤولية الأساقفة والكهنة الكبيرة في الاستماع إلى أحلام الشباب وآمالهم  ومخاوفهم. كما لفت إلى أن الشباب يخافون من الالتزام، سواء تجاه الكهنوت  وحياة التكريس أو تجاه الزواج، وأن ذلك مردّه في خوفهم من الإخفاق تجاه هذه  الالتزامات.
 وحول قضية المساعدات المقدمة للمسيحيين  المضطهدين، لفت غبطته إلى وجود العديد من الوعود التي لم يتحقق منها شيء.  وقال: على المجتمع الدولي مساعدة المسيحيين على البقاء، وفي إيجاد فرص  العمل، وإعادة بناء منازلهم، وفي منحهم الأمل. وأضاف: إن السماح لدول، مثل  العراق، بأن يتم إفراغها لهي خطيئة مميتة، فإن استمر المسيحيون في الرحيل  فإنهم سيفقدون هويتهم وتراثهم. لافتًا إلى تقديم دولة المجر مساهمات كبيرة  لمساعدة المسيحيين في العراق وسورية لإعادة بناء البيوت والمدارس والكنائس.
 وقال الكاردينال ساكو: يمثّل السينودس  مدرسة يتعلّم فيها الجميع من بعضهم البعض. وأضاف: يرغب السينودس في إيجاد  لغة تتحدث إلى الشباب، وكثيرًا ما تمت الإشارة في المداخلات إلى استخدام  الكنيسة لغة تقليدية، في حين أن الحاجة تكمن في إيجاد لغة جديدة ذات علاقة  بالشباب. وأعرب الكاردينال عن قلقه من قله وجود الشباب في السينودس. وخلص  غبطته إلى القول: أهمية السينودس لا تكمن في وثيقته النهائية، إنما في  الروح والأمل الذي سيقدمه للشباب.
 من جهته، لفت رئيس الأساقفة البرازيلي  خايمي سبنغلر، إلى أن السينودس تحدّث عن أمور كثيرة لكنه لم يعالج قضية  المخدرات بالشكل الكافي، مشيرًا إلى ان هذه القضية تؤثر على الكثير من  الأشخاص والعائلات. وقال: على الرغم من أن المقارنات كانت ضعيفة، إلا أنه  من المثير للاهتمام ملاحظة أن عدد الأشخاص الذين يقتلون في البرازيل بسبب  المخدارات يفوق أعدادهم بسبب الحرب في سورية، مؤكدًا على أن الشباب هم  ضحايا لتجارة المخدرات.
 وأوضح أن العديد من القطاعات في المجتمع  البرازيلي ترغب في تحرير بعض أنواع المخدرات، وهذا يشبه الترويج للإدمان،  ومع ذلك فإن الدولة والمجتمع ليسوا ملتزمين بمساعدة الشباب من المدمنين.  وقال: يعاني العديد من المدمنين الشباب من صعوبة العودة، لافتًا إلى أن  الكنيسة تقوم بأعمال غير عادية، وتحاول خلق الفرص لمساعدة هؤلاء على  الرجوع. كما حثّ السينودس بألا ينسى واقع المخدرات القاسي.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أكتوبر 2018)

*لويس مرقوس نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي يتداول مع رئيس صندوق اعمار المناطق المتضررة بشأن الخدمات في قضاء الحمدانية " بغديدا"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - الدكتور مصطفى الهيتي : الاجراءات الروتينية لوزارة المالية اعاقت صرف المنحة الجيكية لصالح قضاء الحمدانية.
 - السيد لويس مرقوس ايوب يتمنى على  الدكتور الهيتي زيارة نينوى وبالاخص " قضاء الحمدانية" ليتعرف ميدانيا على  الاوضاع الخدمية الصعبة التي يعاني منها السكان هناك.
 تداول السيد لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، رئيس لجنة الاعمار في مجلس قضاء الحمدانية مع  الدكتور مصطفى الهيتي رئيس صندوق اعمار المناطق المتضررة في العراق، وجاءت  المداولة خلال زيارة السيد مرقوس للدكتور الهيتي في مقر الصندوق يوم  10/10/2018 بشان اعمار المناطق المتضررة وحاجة قضاء الحمدانية الى اهتمام  الصندوق في دعم عدد من القطاعات الخدمية ضمن أهداف الصندوق التي ينجزها في  محافظة نينوى.
 كما إستفسر السيد مرقوس عن السبب الكامن  وراء التأخيبر الحاصل في تنفيذ مشاريع المنحة الجيكية لمركز قضاء الحمدانية  والبالغة 465 الف دولار التي خصصت لقطاعي الكهرباء والصحة. حيث تم التعاقد  بين صندوق الاعمار والسفارة الجيكية في بغداد بالتنسيق مع الحكومة المحلية  في قضاء الحمدانية وقد تسلم الصندوق الاموال بحسب إتفاقية رسمية بينه وبين  السفارة الجيكية.
 من جانبه اعرب الدكتور مصطفى الهيتي عن أسفه لعدم  قدرة الصندوق حالياً لتنفيذ مشاريع المنحة أعلاه، وبين بأن السبب يكمن في  القيود التي تفرضها وزارة المالية الاتحادية في حصر تقييد أموال الدول  المانحة لديها وعدم السماح للصندوق في تقييد تلك الاموال في حساباته .وهذا  الامر يجعل الصندوق مكبلاً من قبل وزارة المالية ويصبح الصندوق عاجزاً عن  تنفيذ أي مشروع من المنح التي دخلت أموالها في حساب الصندوق ومنها المنحة  الجيكية.
 وقد أكد رئيس الصندوق متابعته الحثيثة مع  الامين العام لمجلس الوزراء الدكتور مهدي العلاق بطلب رسمي الى مجلس  الوزراء لايجاد مخرج سريع وقانوني لتسهيل عمل الصندوق في تنفيذ جميع مشاريع  الدول المانحة التي دخلت اموالها بحساب الصندوق وأن تبقى الاموال مقيدة في  حساباتها وليس أن ينتقل ( قيدها) الى حسابات وزارة المالية ، مؤكداً بأن  العمل وفق هذه الالية الروتينية التقليدية لوزارة المالية سيوقف المنح  الواردة الى العراق.
 ولكن يجب ان يمنح الصندوق تخويل اجراءات  اقصر باستلام المنح والهبات وفق الفقرة ثانياً من المادة (5) من نظام  الصندوق التي تنص (( السعي الى جلب القروض والمنح والهبات والتبرعات  والقروض من الدول والمؤسسات والمنظمات والجهات المانتحة على ان يتم قيدها  في وزارة المالية ))، وان تفسير الصندوق لـ ( قيدها) لايعني ادخالها في  حساب وزارة المالية ، ومن ثم اطلاقها بهذه الطريقة .
 ومن اجل تعزيز إستقرار مكونات سهل نينوى  ولتأمين عودة امنة لأبنائه المهجرين قسراً، أعرب السيد لويس مرقوس للدكتور  الهيتي عن أمله أن يكون لصندوق الاعمار بصمته الواضحة في معالجة الاوضاع  الصعبة التي تعيشها مكونات سهل نينوى من المسيحيين والايزيديين والشبك  والكاكائية والتركمان والعرب وخاصة سوء الخدمات ، وتمنى على رئيس الصندوق  زيارة قضاء الحمدانية للوقوف على تلك الاوضاع الخدمية في هذا القضاء  المنكوب ، الذي بسبب خضوعه لثلاثة اعوام لعصابات داعش الارهابية وخسر  الكثير من مقومات البقاء .


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أكتوبر 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي في ميونيخ، ألمانيا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 بعد ظهر يوم الأحد 14 تشرين الأول 2018،  احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار  اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس  الإلهي للإرسالية السريانية الكاثوليكية في  مدينة ميونيخ الألمانية، وذلك  في كنيسة St.  Benedikt  في المدينة.
     عاون غبطتَه في القداس الأب رامي  القبلان الزائر الرسولي على أوروبا،  والمونسنيور Alexander  Hoffmann المسؤول عن الشرقيين الكاثوليك في أبرشية  ميونيخ الألمانية، والأب  إياد ياكو كاهن الإرساليات السريانية  الكاثوليكية في جنوب ألمانيا، بحضور  الأب جوزف موزِر وهو من رهبانية  الآباء البيض، وصاحب الفضل في خدمة  المسيحيين الشرقيين في ميونيخ. وقد  شارك في القداس جمع كبير من المؤمنين في  أبناء الإرساليتين السريانيتين في  مدينتي ميونيخ وأوكسبورغ واللتين  يخدمهما الأب إياد ياكو.
     في موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، شدّد  غبطته على ضرورة تأسيس حياتنا  على الإيمان بالرب يسوع وتسليم قلبنا له،  فيكون هو محور حياتنا وصخرتها  القوية الراسخة التي لا تستطيع أمواج العالم  أن تزعزعها.
     ثمّ تحدّث غبطته عن الصعوبات التي  أدّت إلى هجرة أبناء كنيستنا  السريانية إلى هذه البلاد الأوروبية التي  استقبلتهم وحضنتهم وخفّفت آلامهم  على أثر النزوح القسري والإقتلاع من أرض  الآباء والأجداد، مؤكّداً أنّ  أبناءنا قدموا إلى أوروبا بهدف الحفاظ على  الإيمان بالرب يسوع المصلوب  والقائم من الموت.
     كما تناول الصفات التي تميّز الأب  جوزف موزِر، هذا الكاهن الفاضل  والراعي الصالح المضحّي، والذي تربطه به  صداقة قوية منذ أيّام الدراسة،  وخاصة خدمته المتفانية للمسيحيين الشرقيين  القادمين إلى ألمانيا.
     وكان الأب إياد ياكو قد ألقى كلمة  رحّب فيها بغبطة أبينا البطريرك  وبالأب جوزيف موزِر الذي خدم المؤمنين  الشرقيين الكاثوليك في ألمانيا  عامّةً، وفي مدينة ميونيخ خاصةً، لسنين  كثيرة، شاكراً حضور الآباء  والمؤمنين.
     كما كانت الفرقة النحاسية التابعة للكنيسة قد استقبلت غبطته أمام المدخل الخارجي بأناشيد الترحيب.
     وقبل البركة الختامية، قدّم غبطة  أبينا البطريرك أيقونة العذراء مريم  والطفل يسوع إلى الأب جوزف موزِر  تقديراً له على جهوده وخدماته الجليلة  للكنيسة والمؤمنين الشرقيين.
     وبعد القداس، التقى غبطته بالمؤمنين في صالة الكنيسة، فنالوا بركته الأبوية.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أكتوبر 2018)

*في  محاضرة لها بجامعة كامبريج باسكال وردا :  الاقليات العراقية مهددة  بالانقراض نتيجة العنف المسلح والجماعات الارهابية  وسياسة الاحتواء*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - السيدة وردا : العراق غني بأديانه واثنياته الاصيلة ولا بد ان تتمتع جميع المكونات السكانية بالحقوق المتساوية.
 ضيفت جامعة كامبريج / قسم الدراسات  الاسيوية والشرق اوسطية يوم 4 تشرين  الاول 2018 السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، وزيرة  الهجرة والمهجرين الاسبق، عضو شبكة  النساء العراقيات حيث ألقت هناك محاضرة  أشارت فيها الى وضع الاقليات في  العراق والهجرة والعودة، كما تحدثت عن  وضع المرأة العراقية حاليا مؤكدة ان  وجود الاقليات في العراق مهدد  بالانقراض لانها عانت ولا تزال تعاني من  استهدافات دموية وصلت الى حد  ممارسات الابادات الجماعية ضد هذه المكونات  العراقية، وخاصة ما قام  بتنفيذه مجرمو ما يسمى بالدولة الاسلامية وضغوطات  واعتداءات، لم تكن  وللاسف الشديد، بجديدة . بل انها في حال التكرار المتعمد  والمتعدد .. كما  تطرقت باختصار الى تاريخ هذه المذابح الجماعية وخاصة التي  ارتكبت بحق  الايزيديين والمسيحيين (السريان الكلدان الاشوريين والارمن)  وهكذا لا يمكن  أزالة آثار هذه المذابح الا من خلال عدالة حقيقية وحذف  السياسات القائمة  على احتقار الآخر.
 ان ما نحتاجه في العراق أن تكون هناك  ثقافة تقوم على القيم المدنية  الوطنية وان لا يكون هناك نفوذ لأي مكون على  مكونات أخرى ، وبمعنى مضاف أن  تسود الحقوق المتساوية مهما تنوعت الديانات  أو الاصول العرقية.
 وقد ابدى المشاركون من الطلبة والمهتمين  تمتعهم بالموضوع واعجابهم بالعمل  الميداني الذي تقوم به منظمة حمورابي  بالتعاون مع عدد من المنظمات  والجهات الاخرى .
 هذا وقد ترأست هذه الجلسة الدكتورة نورس  عطو وهي سريانية ارثوذوكسية من  الاصول الشرق اوسطية جنوب شرق تركيا  (طورعابدين)، وعاشت ظروف الهجرة  وأنجزت الكثير من البحوث بشأن هجرة  المسيحيين من الشرق الاوسط وهي تعمل  حاليا في جامعة كمبرج وتتولى الاشراف  على بحوث مهمة في كلية الدراسات  الاسيوية والشرق اوسطية فيها، كما انها  مديرة حاليا حيث تجري أبحاثًا  لمشروع (RESPOND Horizon 2020 )حول الهجرة.
 مع التركيز بشكل خاص على العلاقة بين  المهاجرين الآشوريين والأيزيديين في  الغرب وأولئك المتبقين في الشرق الأوسط  فيما يتعلق بالمنظورات المستقبلية  وبقائهم.
 ومن المؤكد ان تتواصل منظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الانسان بتنفيذ الجزء الخاص  بالعراق ضمن هذا المشروع الواسع وبالتعاون مع  الدكتورة عطو في كامبريج سوف  يكون للعراق مشاركة في هذا الانجاز الدولي  الذي تم توزيع مواضيعه للعديد  من الجامعات والمعاهد والمؤسسات العالمية  الجدية بينها منظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان.




















​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أكتوبر 2018)

*العيادة الطبية المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري تزور قرية دشتتاخ*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 15/10/2018 ، قامت العيادة الطبية  المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الأشوري بزيارة قرية  دشتتاخ وقاموا بفحص 29 من المرضى  من العوائل النازحة من الموصل وتم إعطائهم  العلاج اللازم.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أكتوبر 2018)

*قداسة  البطريرك أفرام الثاني من إيطاليا: "السلام هو نتيجة الحياة المسيحية الحقيقية والتصالح مع الله وثمرة العلاقة السليمة معه"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الانطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس/

 بتاريخ 14 تشرين الأول 2018، شارك قداسة سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس   أفرام الثاني بافتتاح مؤتمر "جسور السلام، الأديان والثقافات في حوارٍ"،   والذي نظّمته جماعة سانت إيجيديو في بولونيا بإيطاليا.
 خلال الافتتاح،  ألقى قداسته مداخلةً اعتبر فيها أنّ "بناء جسور السلام  ليس خيارًا نقوم به،  بل هو ضرورة لنا من أجل مستقبلنا معًا والمستقبل  الآمن لجنسنا البشري  ولعالمنا". ولحظ قداسته أنه يجب علينا بناء جسور  سلامٍ توطّد الوحدة بين  شعب الله وتقف بوجه الانقسام والبغض وتزوّد الكلّ  بوجه الإرهاب والتعصّب،  وتقبل التنوّع وتشجّع العيش المشترك، وتصل بين  الشرق والغرب، وتتجاوز الجنس  والعرق والدين لتصل إلى الهدف الأسمى للجميع  وهو أن تكون كلّ خليقة الله  بأفضل حال.
 وأضاف قداسته "كمسيحيين صالحين، إنّنا مدعوّون ليس فقط  للتحلّي بثقافة  المحبّة وبناء السلام، وإنّما نشر هذه الثقافة حولنا. في  الواقع، إنّنا  مدعوّون تحديدًا لنكون صانعي سلام: طوبى لصانعي السلام،  فإنهم أبناء الله  يدعون (متى 5: 9)".
 وتحدّث قداسته عن السلام الداخلي،  والسلام مع الله، والسلام مع الآخر؛  فاعتبر أنّ "السلام الحقيقي يبدأ في  قلوبنا"، غير أنّ "السلام الداخلي هو  نتيجة الحياة المسيحية الحقيقية...  إنّه نتيجة التصالح مع الله وثمرة  علاقة سليمة معه". وأردف قداسته قائلاً  "السلام الحقيقي يتحقّق عندما  ننطلق أبعد من الذات لنصل إلى كلّ البشر  محاولين أن نمنحهم السلام...  فعندما يتحقّق السلام للبعيد وللقريب (را  إشعياء 57: 19)، عندها ينعم  العالم أجمع بسلام".
 وتحدّث قداسته عن  الحروب التي تُقاد باسم السلام، فاعتبر قداسته أنّ "ما  هو أكثر خطرًا، أنّ  حروبًا وصراعات تُقاد اليوم باسم الحرية والديموقراطية  والعدالة والسلام!"
 وختم قداسته "بدون سلام، لا مستقبل للبشرية. لنكن جميعًا مهندسي سلامٍ فنبني جسور السلام. ليبارك الله عالمنا بالسلام والانسجام".
 رافق قداسته نيافة الحبر الجليل مار ديونيسيوس جان قواق، النائب البطريركي   في أبرشية شرقي الولايات المتحدة، والأب الربان جوزف بالي، السكرتير   البطريركي ومدير دائرة الإعلام.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أكتوبر 2018)

*تحديد نسبة (5%) من المقاعد المخصصة للدورة (67) كلية الشرطة لقبول الاقليات*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

      اعلمت وزارة الداخلية/ مديرية ادارة  التطوع عن تحديد نسبة 5% من  المقاعد المخصصة للتقديم على كلية الشرطة  الدورة (67) الى ابناء مكونات  الاقليات وحسب كتابهم بالعدد: 87798 في  9/10/2018.
 فعلى من يرغب بالتقديم من ابناء شعبنا الكريم مراحعة الجهة المعنية...وزارة الداخلية/ كلية الشرطة..


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أكتوبر 2018)

*اجتماع في الدراسة السريانية حول خطتها الاستراتيجية وتقييم المناهج*



 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق  

 عقدت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  اجتماعا حول الخطة الاستراتيجية  للمديرية واقسامها في المحافظات لغاية  ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ¢، ترأسه المدير العام السيد  عماد سالم ججو وحضره معاون المدير العام  الدكتورة نضال متي والسيد سالم  اسطيفان مدير قسم المناهج والتقنيات والسيدة  ان اندراوس مدير مكتب المدير  العام، وذلك في يوم الاحد 14 تشرين الاول  2018 في مقر المديرية ببغداد .
 جرى في الاجتماع مناقشة ودراسة المشاريع  والخطط ضمن مشروع الخطة  الاستراتيجة للمديرية واقسامها في المحافظات لغاية  ظ¢ظ ظ¢ظ¢ ، كما تم ايضا  مناقشة المقترحات المقدمة من قسم الدراسة السريانية  لتربية محافظة نينوى.
 كذلك ناقش الاجتماع تحديد موعد لاجراء  لقاء وعقد اجتماع للميرية العامة  مع مدرسي ومعلمي اللغة السريانية في بغداد  بغية تقييم مناهج المرحلتين  (الاول والثاني) الابتدائي لمادة القراءة  باللغة السريانية، مع الاخذ بنظر  الاعتبار تقييمها في سهل نينوى وكركوك  مستقبلا، وحول ضرورة اصدار حقائب  تعليمية لكل مرحلة من المراحل التي تدرس  المنهاج الجديد الصادر من  المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية.
​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أكتوبر 2018)

*الكنيسة في العراق تشدد على أهمية بناء علاقات جديدة مع الآخرين*









الكاهن تابت مكو ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أخبار الفاتيكان/

 أجرى موقع فاتيكان نيوز مقابلة مع الكاهن  العراقي تابت مكو، والذي كان أول كاهن يعود إلى سهل نينوى بعد إلحاق  الهزيمة بتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية، وكان هذا الرجل قدوة لآلاف النازحين  المسيحيين الذين تركوا إقليم كردستان العراق عام 2014، وهم يسعون اليوم إلى  إعادة ما تهدم في سهل نينوى كي يتمكنوا من استعادة حياتهم الطبيعية.
 تابت مكّو هو من كهنة منطقة كرمليس  العراقية وقد شارك يوم الثلاثاء في ندوة نظمتها وكالة آسيا نيوز  الكاثوليكية للأنباء من أجل تسليط الضوء على أوضاع الجماعات المسيحية في  المنطقة وشارك في اللقاء أربعة كهنة ومرسلين تحدثوا عن النشاط الذي يقومون  به في العراق وبلدان أخرى، لاسيما لصالح الأجيال الشابة. قال الكاهن  العراقي إنه خلال الفترة التي نزح فيها المسيحيون عن سهل نينيوى ووجدوا  ملاذا آمنا في كردستان، وبالتحديد في مدينة إربيل، كان يدير مركزا لاستضافة  النازحين، ووفر المأوى لمائة وخمس وأربعين عائلة.  وأضاف أن الأسر التي  استفادت من المساعدات هي أكثر بكثير من هذا العدد، موضحا أن المساعدات لم  تقتصر فقط على الأمور المادية لاسيما الطعام واللباس، لأن الكنيسة المحلية  وفرت التعليم للأطفال وخصت العائلات بالنشاطات الرعوية كي لا يفقد هؤلاء  النازحون الأمل بالمستقبل.
 وفي معرض حديثه لموقعنا الإلكتروني عما  فعله بعد عودته إلى بلدته كرمليس قال الكاهن العراقي إنه أقدم على غرس صليب  على إحدى التلال وتابع قائلا إنه بعد الهزيمة التي ألحقت بتنظيم الدولة  الإسلامية لم يعد جميع النازحين المسيحيين إلى سهل نينوى، مشيرا إلى أن  العودة كانت وما تزال صعبة لأن مقاتلي داعش أقدموا على تدمير المنطقة ونهب  البيوت، فساد الموت والدمار في كل مكان. وأكد أن نسبة المسيحيين الذين  عادوا لغاية اليوم تُقدر بخمسة وأربعين بالمائة، لافتا إلى أنه بفضل عون  الله والكنيسة بدأت عمليات إعادة الإعمار، واليوم استعاد المسيحيون الأمل  في العيش مجددا على أرض أجدادهم.
 ولم تخل كلمة الكاهن العراقي من الإشارة  إلى أهمية تعزيز الثقة بين مختلف مكونات المجتمع الذي يتألف من المسيحيين  والمسلمين والأكراد والأشوريين والكلدان والشبك، وأكد أن الكنيسة المحلية  تبذل ما في وسعها من أجل إرساء أسس الثقة بين أبناء المجتمع الواحد. وسطر  أيضا أهمية العمل مع الشباب مع أن المهمة ليست سهلة خصوصا لأن المسيحيين هم  أقلية في المنطقة مع كل ما يترتب على هذا الأمر من مشاكل. واعتبر أنه من  الأهمية بمكان أن تُقام مبادرات مشتركة بين المسيحيين والمسلمين، وبناء  الجسور بين الطرفين وتشجيع الشبان المسيحيين على الالتزام في المجتمع بشكل  فاعل.
 وأضاف الكاهن تابت مكّو أن جزءا من  المشاكل التي يعاني منها شبان اليوم مرتبط بما حصل في العام 2014، شأن  التهديد بالقتل وفقدان الأراضي وتوقّف المشاريع الدراسية وانقطاع فرص  العمل، وما شابه ذلك. ومن هذا المنطلق شدد الكاهن العراقي على ضرورة فتح  صفحة جديدة وبناء علاقات جديدة مع الآخرين، ولفت إلى أنه يقوم حاليا  بمساعدة الشبك في كرمليس على إعادة بناء منازلهم، في وقت فتحت فيه المدارس  ودور الحضانة أبوابها لأطفال هؤلاء، وختم مكو حديثه لموقع فاتيكان نيوز  قائلا إنه يعمل أيضا في مدينة الموصل بالتعاون مع الشباب كي يوجّه رسالة  إلى المسيحيين مفادها أنه يتعين على المجتمع العراقي أن يعود كما كان في  السابق.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أكتوبر 2018)

*فريق مشترك من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  ومنظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية يوزع  منظومات تصفية وتحلية المياه  المنزلية على 103 عائلة  *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 - ارتفاع عدد العوائل التي حصلت على منظومات من هذا النوع الى " 400 " عائلة في برطلة وحدها.

 - البرنامج الاغاثي للمنظمة شمل أغلب مدن وبلدات وقرى محافظة نينوى.

 تواصل منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  تنفيذ مشروعها الاغاثي في مدن وبلدات وقرى محافظة نينوى المحررة، فللمرة  الرابعة تشهد بلدة برطلة خطوة اغاثية اخرى تولت المنظمة تنفيذها بدعم من  منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية CSI ، فقد وزعت يوم 16/10/2018 على مئة  وثلاثة عوائل منظومات لتحلية وتصفية المياه المنزلية وبذلك استفادت حتى  الآن " 400 " عائلة من هذا البرنامج الاغاثي في اطار سعي منظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان من اجل تعزيز عودة واستقرار العوائل التي كانت قد غادرت  المحافظة بعد غزو الارهابيين الدواعش لها منتصف عام 2014.
 هذا وقد شارك في التوزيع وفد من منظمة  التضامن المسيحي الدولية الذي ضم الناشطين هيلين راي ومارتا هدسون وكينيث  تيمرمان الاعضاء في هذه المنظمة الداعمة، أما من جانب منظمة حمورابي فقد  شارك في التوزيع السادة لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس المنظمة ووليم وردا  مسؤول العلاقات العامة فيها ويوحنا يوسف توايا رئيس فرع المنظمة في اربيل  وستيفن نوح وامير سعيد مال الله ويوسف اسحق وفرحان يوسف الخزيمي ولؤي كمال  اوراها اعضاء الهيئة العامة فيها.
 يشار الى ان منظمة حمورابي حرصت على  اعتماد برنامج اغاثي انساني وحقوقي لدعم المواطنين العائدين الى مناطقهم  المحررة وهي تواظب على ذلك بالمزيد من التواصل.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أكتوبر 2018)

*اختتام الدورة التطويرية الحادية عشر لمعلمي ومدرسي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/ 
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق اورها
 تصوير: سمير اسعد ابراهيم

 اختتمت المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية، اليوم الخميس 18 تشرين الاول الجاري، الدورة التطويرية الحادية  عشر لمعلمي ومدرسي مادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية والتي  اقامتها لمدة عشرة ايام في مدرسة (ثانوية القديس توما الاهلية للبنات) في  بغداد. بحضور مشرف الدورة المدير العام للدراسة السريانية السيد عماد سالم  ججو، ومعاون المدير العام الدكتورة نضال متي، ومدير الدورة السيدة فلورنس  بهنام مدير قسم الاعداد والتدريب في المديرية العامة، اضافة الى حضور  السيدة منى الياس مدير قسم الدراسة السريانية لتربية الرصافة الثانية وعدد  من كوادر المديرية العامة، والاخوات الراهبات من ادارة (ثانوية القديس  توما). 
 وشهد اليوم الاخير في الدورة اجراء  الاختبارات للمشاركين، واقامة حفل الاختتام الذي تضمن القاء كلمة للسيد ججو  اكد فيها اهمية اللغة السريانية لابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشورية  وضرورة المشاركة في الدورات التطويرية بغية تطوير امكانات المعلمين  والمدرسين في اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية. 
 كما تضمن حفل الاختتام ايضا توزيع الدروع  والشهادات التقديرية لادارة المدرسة وللمحاضرين والمشاركين في الدورة، وفي  نهاية الحفل تم انشاد ترتيلة (اني لرافع) من عزف وانشاد السيد عدي زهير  مسؤول شعبة التربية المسيحية في المديرية العامة مع احدى المعلمات  المشاركات في الدورة التطويرية.
 يذكر ان الدورة انطلقت يوم الاحد الموافق 7  تشرين الاول 2018 بمشاركة 14 مشترك من معلمي ومدرسي اللغة السريانية  والتربية الدينية المسيحية وتضمنت اربعة محاضرات يوميا ولمدة 10 ايام، قدم  محاضراتها في التربية الدينية المسيحية الاب البير هشام والاب روبرت سعيد،  وفي اللغة السريانية كوادر المديرية العامة، السادة عماد داود ورمزي كمليل  والمترجمة رندا نجيب، فيما قدمت الدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير العام  محاضرات عن طرائق التدريس.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أكتوبر 2018)

*مشاركة راديو مريم عراق وأقليم كوردستان في مؤتمر راديو ماريا العالمي في أيطاليا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 شارك الاعلامي ستيفان شاني رئيس مؤسسة  راديو مريم في العراق وأقليم كوردستان في أعمال المؤتمر السابع لعائلة  راديو ماريا العالمي في أيطاليا للفترة من 12 ولغاية 17 أكتوبر 2018.
 وقال شاني لموقع "عمكاباد" تعتبر هذه  المشاركة الاولى لنا في هذا المؤتمر الذي ينعقد كل ثلاثة سنوات لرؤساء و  مدراء برامج الراديو بعد استحصال الموافقة للبث من قبل حكومة أقليم  كوردستان بمساعدة ودعم مباشر من قبل سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة رئيس  أساقفة أيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية.
 واضاف وفي الايام القليلة القادمة سوف نفتتح الراديو بشكل رسمي بعد ان انهينا تجهيز الستوديوهات.
 وحاليا نبث من اربيل على التردد  (FM104.9)، ولدينا فكرة لتوسيع البث ليصل الى سهل نينوى في مطلع العام  القادم ومن ثم الى بغداد، في النهاية هدفنا هو أن تستمع كل عائلة مسيحية في  العراق وكوردستان الى راديو مريم اربيل.
 و قدم شاني رئيس المؤسسة شكره الى كل من  دعم ويدعم هذا المشروع من مؤسس مؤسسة راديو ماريا السيد فيراريو ورئيسها  العام السيد فيتوريو والمنسق العام لقارة اسيا السيد جوزيف. وأتمنى ان نكون  الصوت الحقيقي والذي يتطلع اليه كل مسيحي في هذا البلد بنعمة أمنا العذراء  مريم.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أكتوبر 2018)

*بالصور .... ابرشية اربيل الكلدانية وجمعية  الكتاب المقدس والرابطة الكتابية في الشرق الاوسط يقيمون العمل الجماعي  بحسب الكتاب المقدس/ كنيسة ام المعونة في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (19 أكتوبر 2018)

*السيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني لمجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يشارك في ورشة عمل تتضمن خطة استراتيجية للسلام في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 شارك السيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني  لمجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي عضو اللجنة العليا للتعايش السلمي والمجتمعي  في ورشة عمل لوضع خطة استراتيجية للجنة السلام المحلية في سهل نينوى  والمقامة من قبل اللجنة العليا للتعايش والسلم المجتمعي للامانة العامة  لمجلس الوزراء العراقي بالتعاون مع برنامج الامم المتحدة الانمائي وذلك في  مدينة الموصل لليوم 18 – 19 / 10 / 2018 وشارك في الورشة عدد من ممثلي  مكونات سهل نينوى.
 وتم مناقشة الاولويات التي ستعمل عليها  اللجنة العليا في سهل نينوى منها عودة النازحين وتعزيز الوضع الامني  والمصالحة الوطنية واعادة المفصولين الامنيين الى وضائفهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أكتوبر 2018)

*المهرجان السنوي الاول لشبيبة لقاء ابناء السلام للسريان الارثوذكس/ عنكاوا 19/10/2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تحت شعار (معا نستطيع كل شيء بالمسيح الذي  يقوينا ) اقامت شبيبة لقاء ابناء السلام المهرجان السنوي الاول للشبيبة  للفترة من التاسع عشر من تشرين الاول اكتوبر الحالي ولغاية الحادي والعشرين  منه للعام الفين وثمانية عشر  واستهل المهرجان الذي اقيم برعاية نيافة  المطران مارنيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم  كوردستان للسريان الارثوذكس بالصلاة الربانية بعدها القى المرشد الروحي  للشبيبة نيافة المطران مارنيقوديموس كلمة قيمة اوضح خلالها الاهداف المرجوة  من اقامة هذا المهرجان وماهي الرسالة التي تود الكنيسة السريانية  الارثوذكسة ان توجهها للشبيبة.
 واضاف نيافته اليوم نحن بهذا المهرجان  نريد أن نبعث رسائل عديدة تنطلق من واقعنا الحالي بالازمات التي مرت بنا  وعبرناها حيث كانوا يظنون اننا سننتهي عندما هجرنا قسرا ودمروا كنائسنا  وبيوتنا في الموصل وسهل نينوى  اما الرسالة الثانية فهي ماتقوم به الكنيسة  ودورها في اعادة رسم وتعزيز شخصية الشاب او الشابة والرسالة الثالثة موجهة  لهؤلاء الشباب الذين ينشغلون بامور كثيرة فعليهم ان يذكروا الاية من  الانجيل المقدس اذكر خالقك في ايام شبابك .
 وخلال المهرجان تم تكريم قداسة البطريرك  مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني بطريرك انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس  درع المهرجان تسلمه نيابة عنه نيافة المطران مارغريغوريوس صليبا شمعون  المستشار البطريركي كما تم تكريم المحسن الكبير الاستاذ  سركيس اغاجان بدرع  المهرجان تسلمه بالنيابة رئيس المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري  جميل زيتو.
 وتم تقديم دروع اخرى للمساهمين في هذا  المهرجان فقد كُرم رئيس مؤسسة بابيلون الاعلامية سلوان زيتو ومنظمة سولت  بشخصها الدكتورة شهلة جرجيس ومنظمة sos  بشخصها السيد انطوان والقاضي رائد  اسحق .
 كما تم تكريم الشاب يوسف رافع بني الطويل  بدرع كونه من الشباب المتميزين وتواصلت فعاليلت المهرجان حيث القى الاب  الربان جاك يعقوب مدير دائرة خدمة الشبيبة في بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس  في دمشق  كلمة قال فيها انا سعيد ان اكون معكم في هذا الاحتفال الجميل الذي  هدفه الاول والاخير هو تمجيد الرب حيث يقول الرب في سفر الرؤية انا افتح  ولا احد يغلق .
 ثم اعلن الاب الربان جاك يعقوب بان قداسة  البطريرك ماراغناطيوس افرام الثاني قد بعث برسالة  فيديوية من مقر  البطريركية في لبنان  الى شبيبة لقاء ابناء السلام بارك خلالها الشبيبة  ومهرجانهم السنوي الاول المقام في عنكاوا قائلا إن هذا اللقاء هو عزيز  علينا ويعطينا أمل ورجاء حي لشبيبتنا المسيحية رغم كل الظروف ، وخلال  المهرجان الذي استمر حتى الساعة السادسة مساء يوم الجمعة 19/10/2018 قدمت  جوقة كنيسة ام النور تراتيل بقيادة المرنم الموسيقى بسام حربي كما قدم  الباحث النفسي د.سيف جنان معد ومقدم برامج صحية وتحفيزية محاضرات لها  عنوانين مختلفة من بينها أنت مصمم للنجاح . وفي الختام قدم عريفا الحفل  وسام النسر شهد ججاوي الشكر للحاضرين وللقنوات التلفزيونية الفضائية ومن  ضمنها قناة عشتار الفضائية لمشاركتها في تغطية هذا الحدث .


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أكتوبر 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني يستقبل مطران كنائس الكرسي الرسولي في جنوبي كيرالا ورئيس دير مار إغناطيوس*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس/

 بتاريخ 17 تشرين الأول 2018، استقبل قداسة  سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني صاحب النيافة المطران مار  أثناسيوس كوركيس، مطران كنائس الكرسي الرسولي في جنوبي كيرالا ورئيس دير  مار إغناطيوس، على رأس وفد من كنائس الكرسي الرسولي في كيرالا، وذلك في  المقرّ البطريركي في العطشانة، لبنان. 
 وقد حضر اللقاء نيافة المطران مار تيموثاوس ماثيو، السكرتير البطريركي لشؤون الكنيسة في الهند. 
 خلال اللقاء، بحث قداسته وصاحب النيافة وضع الكنيسة في الهند والتطورات الأخيرة هناك، مانحاً بركته الرسولية لأعضاء الوفد.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أكتوبر 2018)

*في كركوك... الدراسة السريانية تختتم الدورة التطويرية لمعلمي ومدرسي اللغة السريانية والتربية المسيحية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق

 اختتمت في كركوك، الدورة التطويرية التي  اقامتها المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية ضمن خطتها السنوية وبالتعاون مع  قسم الإعداد والتدريب وبالتنسيق مع قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية كركوك،  للفترة (7-18) تشرين الاول 2018 لمعلمي ومدرسي اللغة السريانية والتربية  المسيحية وذلك في قاعة مدرسة بهرا الإبتدائية.
 هذا وحضر اختتام الدوره السيدة ندى عبد  الاحد منصور مدير قسم الدراسة السريانية لتربية كركوك والسيدة نبراس أحمد  مدير قسم الاعداد والتدريب، اضافة لحضور ومشاركة الاباء الافاضل المحاضرين  في الدورة، الاب اياد توما صليوا المحاضر في التربية الدينية المسيحية،  الاب جيمس يوسف المشرف في اللغة السريانية للدورة.
 يشار الى ان الدورة شهدت اجراء اختبارات للمشاركين فيها، وفي ختامها تم توزيع شهادات المشاركة للمتدربين في الدورة بواقع 13 مشارك.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أكتوبر 2018)

*إنفوغرافيك.. أحداث مهدت لإفراغ الموصل من المسيحيين *




 عشتارتيفي كوم


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أكتوبر 2018)

*الفاتيكان - إحصاءات الكنيسة الكاثوليكية لعام 2018*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- وكالة فيدس/

 بمناسبة اليوم العالمي الثاني والتسعين  الواقع نهار الأحد 21 تشرين الاوّل 2018 ، قدّمت وكالة فيدس كالمعتاد ، بعض  الإحصاءات المختارة لطرح رؤية بانورامية للكنيسة في العالم. وتمّ أخذ  الجداول من آخر كتاب سنوي إحصائي للكنيسة (تم تحديثه حتى 31 كانون الاوّل  2016) وتتضمّن ارقاماً عن أعضاء الكنيسة والرعايا والأنشطة في مجالات الصحة  والرعاية والتعليم. ويشار الى انخفاض الرقم ب (-) و الى إرتفاعه ب (+)  بحسب الدراسة التي قامت بها فيدس.


سكان العالم
 بلغ عدد سكان العالم 7،352،289،000 شخصاً في 31 كانون الاوّل 2016 وهو  اكثر 103،348،000 وحدة مقارنة بالعام السابق وسجّلت أوروبا نموّاً للعام  الثاني بعد الانخفاض الذي شهدته في السنوات الاخيرة. توزّعت الزيادات على  الشكل التالي في آسيا (49767000+) وفي إفريقيا (42898000+) ، تليها أمريكا  (8،519،000+) وأوروبا (1،307،000+) وأوقيانوسيا (857،000+).


عدد الكاثوليك والنسبة المئوية
 بلغ عدد الكاثوليك حتّى التاريخ عينه، 1،299،059،000 شخصاً مع زيادة عامة  قدرها 14249.000. تأثرت جميع القارات بهذا النموّ بأستثناء أوروبا التي  سجّلت انخفاضاً للسنة الثالثة على التوالي (240.000-). وقد ارتفع عدد  الكاثوليك في إفريقيا (6،265،000+) وأمريكا (6،023،000+) تليهما آسيا  (1،956،000+) وأوقيانوسيا (245،000+).
 انخفضت نسبة الكاثوليك في العالم  بنسبة 0.05 ظھ ، وهي النسبة عينها مقارنةً بالعام السابق. واتتت التغييرات  في القارات على الشكل التالي: في أمريكا (0.06+) ، وآسيا (0.01+)  وأوقيانوسيا (0.02+) وفي أفريقيا (0.1 وأوروبا (0.11-).


عدد السكّان والكاثوليك للكاهن الواحد
 زاد عدد السكان للكاهن الواحد هذا العام بما يقارب 254 شخصاً ليصل إلى  14.336. ويظهر التقسيم حسب القارات كما يلي في أفريقيا (271+) وأمريكا  (108+) وأوروبا (66+) وأوقيانوسيا (181+). سُجِّل الانخفاض الوحيد في آسيا  (264-).ارتفع عدد الكاثوليك للكاهن الواحد بمجموع 39 وحدة ، ليصل إلى  3،130: في أفريقيا (7+) ، أمريكا (74+) ، أوروبا (22+) ، أوقيانوسيا (52+).  وسُجِّل الانخفاض الوحيد في آسيا كالعام السابق (13-).


الكنائس ومراكز الرسالات
 ازدادت المؤسسات الكنسية 10 مرات أكثر من السنة السابقة ، حيث وصلت إلى  3،016 ، مع إنشاء ابرشيات جديدة في أفريقيا (+3) ، وأمريكا (+3) ، وآسيا  (+3) وأوروبا (+1)ولم يُسجّل ايّ تغيير في أوقيانوسيا كما حصل في السنوات  السابقة. بلغ عدد مراكز الرسالات القائمة بوجود كاهن مقيم 2140 (581  أكثربعد انخفاضه العام الماضي)وقد انخفض فقط في أفريقيا (63-) ، في حين  ازداد في أمريكا (98+) وآسيا (151+) وأوروبا (364+) وأوقيانوسيا (31+).
 وانخفض عدد مراكز الرسالات دون كهنة مقيمين حوالي 513 وحدة ، وبالتالي بلغ  عددهم 142،487. ازدادوا في أفريقيا (135+) وأوروبا (456+) وأوقيانوسيا  (91+). انخفضت في أمريكا (35ـ) وآسيا (1.160-).


 الاساقفة.
 ارتفع العدد الإجمالي للأساقفة في العالم بمقدار 49 وحدة ، ليصل إلى  5،353: أساقفة الأبرشية 4،090 في أمريكا (20+) وآسيا (9+) وأوروبا (3+)  وأفريقيا (2-) وأوقيانوسيا (3-) وأساقفة الرهبنات 1،263 (22 أكثر) آسيا  (7-) وإفريقيا (5+) وأمريكا (14+) وأوروبا (8+) .


الكهنة
 انخفض العدد الإجمالي للكهنة في العالم مرة أخرى هذا العام ، حيث بلغ  414،969 (687). والانخفاض الاكبر سجّل في أوروبا (2.583-) و أمريكا (589-)  بينما حصل العكس في أفريقيا (1،181) وآسيا (1،304) و بقت أوقيانوسيا  مستقرة.
 زاد عدد الكهنة التابعين للأسقفية بمقدار 317 وحدة ، ليصل إلى  281.831 ، مع انخفاض وحيد في أوروبا (1.611-) وزيادة في أفريقيا (983+)  وأمريكا (180+) وآسيا (744+) وأوقيانوسيا (21+). وانخفض عدد الكهنة  التابعين للرهبنات المتعدّدة بمجموع 1،004 وحدة ، أي ثلاثة أضعاف السنة  السابقة ،وهم 133،138يتوزعون على الشكل التالي : افريقيا (198+) واوروبا  (972-)
 وأمريكا (769-) وآسيا (560+) وأوقيانوسيا (21-).


الشمامسة الدائمين
 زاد الشمامسة الدائمين في العالم هذا العام بمقدار 1،057 ، ليصل إلى 3121.  تسجّل الزيادة الاكبر في أمريكا (842+) ، تليها أوروبا (145+) وأوقيانيا  (45+) وأفريقيا (22+) وآسيا (3+).
 يبلغ عدد الشمامسة الدائمين التابعين  للأبرشية 45.609 ، مع زيادة إجمالية قدرها 982 وحدة : آسيا (-38- )  وأفريقيا (36+) وأمريكا (807+) وأوروبا (130+) وأوقيانوسيا (47+).
 امها  عدد الشمامسة التابعين للرهبنات هو 703 ، بزيادة 75 وحدة مقارنة بالعام  السابق :في أفريقيا (14-) وأوقيانوسيا (2-) والزيادات في آسيا (41+)  وأمريكا (35+) وأوروبا (15+).
​


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أكتوبر 2018)

*بالصور.. اليوم الثاني للمهرجان السنوي الاول لشبية لقاء ابناء السلام للسريان الارثوذكس / عنكاوا - 20/10/2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أكتوبر 2018)

*منظمـة دوليّة تـوفِّر مسـاعدات لتمكـين المسيحيين العودة إلى مناطقهم فـي سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - المدى/
 ترجمة / حامد أحمد
 المشاكل التي تواجه الأقليات العرقية  المضطهدة في منطقة الشرق الاوسط معقدة جدا بحيث لا يمكن حلها بالمال فقط .  ولكن خبراء يأملون انه من خلال مضاعفة المساعدات الاميركية المقدمة لإعادة  إعمار مناطق سهل نينوى مع مراعاة تفهم أفضل لمكونات الاقلية العرقية في  المنطقة ، فان هذا سيحقق تغييرا كبيرا بالنسبة للمسيحيين العائدين الى هناك  .قبل عام تعهد نائب الرئيس الاميركي ، مايك بينس ، بتقديم إسناد مباشر  للمسيحيين والإيزيديين والأقليات الدينية الأخرى الذين طردوا من مناطقهم في  العراق على يد تنظيم داعش . ولكن لأسباب روتينية بيروقراطية تأخرت هذه  المساعدات ، التي وعدت بها الادارة الاميركية ، من الوصول.
 الآن فان الادارة الاميركية قد اجتمعت  بقادة معنيين على الارض وضاعفت من تعهدها بالمساعدة . مساعدة الحكومة  الاميركية الاخيرة للمسيحيين البالغة عدة ملايين من الدولارات التي أعلن  عنها قد جعلت من المبلغ الكلي الذي صرف على مدى الثلاث سنوات السابقة  للاقليات العرقية في العراق أن يصل الى 300 مليون دولار ، بالاضافة الى  تخصيصات لإعادة بناء هذه المكونات والحفاظ على الإرث الحضاري لمناطقهم  وإزالة ماتبقى من عبوات ناسفة ومتفجرات تركها التنظيم وتمكين الناجين من  تحقيق العدالة لهم. لقد تزامن الإعلان عن هذه المساعدات في نفس الوقت الذي  شكا فيه كاردينال الكنيسة الكلدانية الكاثوليكية في العراق والعالم ، لويس  رفائيل ساكو الاول ، بأنه ” لم يصل شيء من المساعدات التي وعدت بها  الولايات المتحدة لحد الآن .”
 وقالت مديرة ، مركز الحرية الدينية في  معهد هودسون ، الناشطة نينا شي ” الوكالة الاميركية للتنمية الدولية ،  USAID  كانت بطيئة جدا في إرسال مساعداتها وإنها باشرت الآن فقط في تحقيق  تغيير بإعادة إعمار مدارس ومد كهرباء وأشياء أخرى وذلك منذ منتصف شهر أيلول  .”
 الشهر الماضي أرسل مدير وكالة ، يو أس ايد ، مارك غرين نائبه ،  ماكس بريموراس ، كممثل خاص للوكالة لشؤون مساعدات الأقليات وذلك الى مدينة  أربيل في إقليم كردستان .مهمته تتلخص بتنفيذ برامج على الارض وحل مشاكل  إدارية كالتي تتعلق بأسباب تأخر صرف المساعدات التي حدثت في وقت سابق من  هذا العام.
 من جانب آخر أعلنت وكالة ، يو أس أيد ،  الاسبوع الماضي تشكيل تنسيق جديد مع جمعية ، فرسان كولومبوس ، الخيرية  الكاثوليكية التي ضمت لها 36 شخصاً محلياً منهم 11 شخصاً من المكون المسيحي  و 27 آخرين من شركاء دوليين في شمال العراق . وقال غرين ” سيعملون هؤلاء  معاً لفرز الذين هم بأمس الحاجة للمساعدة بشكل دقيق مع تفعيل موارد القطاع  الخاص والعام لمساعدتهم . وتنسيق الجهود المتبادلة لمنع وقوع إبادة جماعية  وقمع والاستجابة لهذه القضايا في العراق عبر المنطقة .”
 رئيس معهد غلوبال انكيجمنت ، كريس شيبيل ،  قال إن المبادرة الاميركية في الاجتماع الوزاري المتعلق بالحرية الدينية  قد ساعد في طرح مشكلة الأقليات العرقية في العراق كلدان سريان اشوريين و  إيزيديين وأقليات دينية مضطهدة أخرى.
 وأضاف ، شيبيل ، في حديث لموقع ،  كرستشيانتي توداي ” لقد أدركت الوكالة الاميركية للتنمية الدولية انه يجب  عليها ان تلتزم بتوقيتات توفير مساعداتها للمسيحيين في العراق ليس من منطلق  ديني فقط بل لأنهم يتعرضون لإبادة جماعية ومشاكل تعيق عودتهم . لقد عرفت  بأن كلمة مكون التي يطلقها العراقيون على الأقليات بأن المجتمع العراقي هو  خليط موزائيكي من أطياف ومكونات جميعها تشكل قوام الشعب العراقي ، أي ان  المجتمع العراقي لايكتمل بدون المكونات الإيزيدية والمسيحية الذين هم جزء  من هذا النسيج الاجتماعي للعراق . علينا الآن ان نزيد من قدرات هذه  المكونات.” مرصد المراقبة الدولي ذكر في تقرير له هذا الشهر انه منذ  تهديدات داعش للفترة مابين 2014 و 2016 رجع ما يقارب من 40 ألف مسيحي من  الذين هربوا من الهجمات الى بيوتهم في نينوى رغم التحديات التي ماتزال  قائمة . ألبيرتو أورتيغو ، دبلوماسي من الفاتيكان في العراق ، قال “ما يزال  هناك الكثير يتوجب علينا فعله . هناك الكثير يحتاج الى إعادة إعمار لقد  تعرضت البيوت لأضرار أو حرائق او تدمير . ولكن الآن نصف المسيحيين تقريبا ،  في بعض المناطق ، من الذين تركوا بيوتهم قد تمكنوا من العودة .”
 مدير  مؤسسة ، أوبن دورز ، الاميركية الخيرية ، ديفد كيوري ، قال” استناداً  لعملنا منذ زمن مع شركائنا على الارض فان خطة توزيع المساعدات جارية بحسب  ما خطط له . محطات تصفية المياه قد تم تخريبها وتحتاج الى إعادة تأهيل .  وبدون إسناد على نطاق واسع مثل هذا فإن الشعب العراقي لن يتمكن من ان  يتعافى اقتصاديا مرة اخرى هو وشعبه على نحو دائم .” وبين رئيس الوكالة  الاميركية للتنمية ، غرين ، انه في مدينة بعشيقة التي تضم مسيحيين  وإيزيديين ساعدت الوكالة بإصلاح بيوت وتمويل عيادات طبية وتأسيس 21 مدرسة  وإصلاح آبار لتجهيز 12 ألف مواطن محلي بالمياه .
 يقول ، كيوري ، إن  مؤسسته قد صنفت العراق على انه ثامن أسوأ مكان في العالم بالنسبة لحرية  المسيحيين ، مشيرا الى ان هذه المساعدات هي مجرد بداية ، وان النجاح في  جهود إصلاح الوضع تكمن في إمكانات قادة وحكومات دول مختلفة فضلا عن منظمات  إنسانية للتنسيق في ما بينهم لمساعدة المسيحيين والاقليات العرقية الأخرى  العودة لمناطقهم .
 وأضاف ، غرين ، في بيان له ” مقياس النجاح هو ليس  بكمية الدولارات المنفقة ، ولكنّ مقياس النجاح هو بعدد الارواح والمكونات  الذين استطعنا مساعدتهم لاسترجاع حياتهم الاعتيادية من جديد وفي التقدم  الراسخ الذي حققناه على الارض في مناطق سهل نينوى في العراق .


----------



## paul iraqe (23 أكتوبر 2018)

*العيادة الخيرية في أبرشية كركوك الكلدانية تنظم محاضرة للتوعية بمرض سرطان الثدي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

      تزامنا مع الحملة العالمية بتخصيص  شهر تشرين الاول للتوعية بمرض سرطان الثدي نظمت العيادة الخيرية في أبرشية  كركوك الكلدانية  صباح يوم الجمعة  19/10/2018 وعلى قاعة المنتدى العائلي  في كاتدرائية القلب الاقدس صباحا محاضرة عن مرض سرطان الثدي وكيفية الكشف  المبكر والوقاية منها القاها  مدير مركز الاورام السرطانية الدكتور نياز  أحمد أمين وبحضور الدكتور كريم ولي مدير عام صحة كركوك والأب قيس ممتاز   وممثلين من منظمات المجتمع المدني .


----------



## paul iraqe (23 أكتوبر 2018)

*وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان يزور المخيم الكشفي الثاني عشر لكشافة مار كوركيس في سرسنك / بادرش*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 قام وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي  صباح يوم السبت الموافق 20 / 10 / 2018 بزيارة الى المخيم الكشفي الثاني  عشر لكشافة مار كوركيس في برطلي وذلك في ناحية سرسنك / قرية بادرش.
 ضم الوفد السيد روني شمعون شعانا النائب  الاول والسيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني والسيد وديع رفو بزو عضو  الهيئة الادارية للمجلس .. حيث استقبل الوفد من قبل ادارة الكشافة والقادة  الكشفيين بحفاوة وتقدير وتم مشاركة الكشاف في وجبة الغداء وبعدها تم  الاطلاع على برنامج المخيم وتم القاء كلمة تثمينية من قبل السيد روني شعانا  اثناء عزف الكشافة لقطع موسيقية مختارة من قبل المدرب مكرم القس شاكرا  جهوده وجهود القائمين على المخيم والكشاف جميعا والدور الكبير الذي تقوم به  الكنيسة بالاهتمام بهذه النشاطات المهمة في مجتمعنا وخاصة بعد العودة الى  برطلي السريانية وتقديم الصورة الجميلة لشباب وشابات برطلي السريان .. وودع  الوفد بمثل ما استقبل من حفاوة وتقدير


----------



## paul iraqe (23 أكتوبر 2018)

*بالصور.. اليوم الثالث للمهرجان السنوي الاول لشبية لقاء ابناء السلام للسريان الارثوذكس /عنكاوا - 21/10/2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أكتوبر 2018)

*المسيحيون العراقيون انتظروا سنوات للحصول على المساعدات الأمريكية. هل بات الوقت متأخرا الآن؟*





​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- christianitytoday.com/


 24 تشرين الأول/ اكتوبر 2018


 هتف المدافعون عن الحرية الدينية  والجماعات في المنطقة الكوردية بشمال العراق بالأخبار. بأن نائب الرئيس  الامريكي مايك بنس قد تعهد العام الماضي بدعم المسيحيين والئيزيديين وغيرهم  من الأقليات الذين أجبرهم تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية على ترك ديارهم في  العراق.
 ثم، لم تصل أموال المساعدات.

 في الأسبوع الماضي، أعلنت إدارة ترامب عن  خطة مساعدة بملايين الدولارات لجلب التمويل للأقليات الدينية في العراق  تقارب الـ 300 مليون دولار خلال العام الماضي. وستستخدم الأموال لإعادة  بناء المجتمعات والحفاظ على المواقع التراثية وتأمين المتفجرات التي خلفها  تنظبم الدولة الاسلامية وتمكين الناجين من المطالبة بالعدالة.
 أولئك المكلفون بإدارة هذه الأموال اصبحت مهمتهم صعبة للغاية.

 قالت ميندي بيلز، محرر أول في مجلة ورلد  ماجازين، التي زارت وبعثت بتقارير من العراق مراراً وتكراراً خلال العقدين  الماضيين: "منذ غزو الولايات المتحدة حتى الآن، رأيت كنيسة مسيحية تضم أكثر  من مليون شخص تقلصت إلى 100.000 شخص".
 عندما تم إسقاط نظام صدام حسين، كان  المسيحيون يأملون الافضل، كما تقول بيلز. لكن مع بقاء الولايات المتحدة،  زادت الأمور سوءًا بالنسبة لهم.

 "عندما كان لدى الولايات المتحدة قوات على  الأرض وكانت تدير الحكومة بشكل اساسي، لم نكن نولي اهتمامًا للأقليات -  المسيحيين ، الأيزيديين ، والشبك ، والتركمان.  وقالت بيلز، وهي أيضا مؤلفة  كتاب "يقولون نحن من الكفار": "لم نكن نهتم بهم". "لم يكن لديهم ممثلون  سياسيون كافون يهتمون بأحوالهم، ولم يحصلوا على أي دعم من الحكومة  العراقية، لذلك كان الجهاديون يستهدفونهم دون أن يعقابهم احد".
 انضمت بيلز إلى مورغان لي منتج الإعلام  الرقمي المعاون و مارك غالي رئيس التحرير لمناقشة الخطأ الذي حدث في خطة  العام الماضي لإرسال المساعدات إلى العراق، وكيف غيّر نظام داعش طبيعة  ارتباط المسيحيين بأقلياتهم الدينية وجيرانهم المسلمين، وكيف هي الحياة   الواقعية على الأرض في العراق الآن بالنسبة للكنيسة.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أكتوبر 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يتسلّم شهادة دكتوراه فخرية في اللاهوت من جامعة يوهان هنريخ بيستالوزّي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 تسلّم غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس  يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، شهادة دكتوراه فخرية  من جامعة يوهان هنريخ بيستالوزّيJohann Heinrich Pestalozzi University ،  الكائنة في فلوريدا بالولايات المتّحدة الأميركية، تقديراً لعطاءات غبطته  وخدمته الجليلة للكنيسة والشعب المؤمن، وذلك في مقرّ الوكالة البطريركية  السريانية في روما.
     سلّم غبطتَه الشهادة  البروفيسورStephan U. Breu  رئيس الجامعة، والبروفيسورCraig Paterson  مدير  المناهج في الجامعة، وهما من فرسان مار اغناطيوس الأنطاكي.
     حضر هذه المناسبة السيد سلفاتوري  المستشار الأعلى لفرسان مار اغناطيوس الأنطاكي، والخوراسقف جورج مصري  المعتمَد البطريركي لدى الكرسي الرسولي، والأب رامي القبلان الزائر الرسولي  في أوروبا، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.
     أعرب رئيس الجامعة عن فرحه بتسليم  غبطته شهادة الدكتوراه الفخرية في اللاهوت، مؤكّداً اعتزازه ومعه مجلس  الأمناء والكادر الإداري والأساتذة في الجامعة بشخص غبطته وبالعمل الرائد  الذي يؤدّيه لنشر الإيمان المسيحي وإعلاء شأن الكنيسة السريانية في العالم،  فضلاً عن الجهود الجبّارة والإستثنائية التي يقوم بها غبطته لخدمة أبناء  الكنيسة السريانية وبقائهم أمناء لإيمانهم وكنيستهم وتراث آبائهم وأرضهم  وتقاليدهم أينما حلّوا في العالم شرقاً وغرباً.
     شكر غبطةُ أبينا البطريرك رئيسَ  الجامعة ومديرَ المناهج ومن خلالهم مجلس الأمناء والكادر الإداري والأساتذة  على شهادة الدكتوراه التي يعتزّ بها، سائلاً الله أن يبارك الجامعة،  إدارةً وأساتذةً وطلاباً، ويكلّل جهودهم بالنجاح الدائم.
     كما تضرّع غبطته إلى الله أن  يبارك  الكنيسة في كلّ أنحاء العالم، لتبقى أمينةً لإيمانها بالمعلّم الإلهي الرب  يسوع المسيح، ومخلصةً لتعاليم الآباء والأجداد وتراثهم الثمين، سائلاً  إيّاه تعالى أن يجعل هذه المناسبة فرصةً للخير والنجاح ومتابعة المسيرة  بالخدمة بروح الرب يسوع.
     ثمّ منح غبطتُه كلاً من رئيس الجامعة ومدير المناهج شهادة الإنتساب إلى فرسان مار اغناطيوس الأنطاكي.
     والجدير بالذكر أنّ من أبرز أهداف هذه  الجامعة تثقيف النشء منذ الصغر والدفاع عن حقوق الإنسان بحسب القوانين  الدولية، وتخليداً لذكر هذا المعلّم الذي قضى حياته كلّها في تعليم النشء  صغاراً وشباباً في سويسرا في القرن التاسع عشر، وأدخل طرقاً حديثةً في  زمانه في تعليم الأطفال، وقد اتّخذت الجامعة شعاراً لها قوله الشهير:  "بالتثقيف تُبنى الحياة، وبناء الحياة ليس بالأقوال بل بالأفعال".


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أكتوبر 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يطرح فكرة إنشاء مركز للشبيبة المسيحية والمسلمة في بغداد ويفتح الأبواب لمن عاش خبرات صعبة جراء الاضطهاد والتهجير*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 مقابلة أجراها الصحفي داريو سالفي (Dario Salvi)
 موقع آسيا نيور الإلكتروني (AsiaNews.it)
 حاضرة الفاتيكان/ ظ¢ظ£ تشرين الأول ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨
 ترجمة الأب ريبوار عوديش باسه
 حث البطريرك الكلداني الكردينال لويس  روفائيل ساكو، في مقابلة أجراه معه موقع آسيا نيوز، على تثمين دور الشبيبة  وبالأخص دور المرأة في حياة الكنسية. قائلاً بأن دور المرأة البنّاء في  المجتمع المسيحي ومساهمتها الفعالة فيه يمكن أن يكون نموذجياً حتى للعالم  الإسلامي. كما أكد على ضرورة إنهاء النزعة الاكليروسية المتطرفة  clericalismo، والاساءات الناتجة عنها. كما طرح فكرة إنشاء مركز للشبيبة في  العاصمة بغداد يكون مكرساً للفعاليات الرياضة والثقافة والاجتماعية  ولتبادل الخبرات وتعزيز العيش المشترك.
 وقد جاءت هذه المقابلة خلال هذا الأسبوع  الأخير من أعمال سينودس الأساقفة المكرس للشبيبة في الفاتيكان، من ظ£ إلى ظ¢ظ¨  تشرين الأول من العام الجاري. وقد طرح غبطته في سياقها فكرة إنشاء “مركز  للشبيبة” في بغداد يكون مكوناً من ملعب رياضي ومكتبة وجانب مخصص للقاءات  والنشاطات الثقافية. كما أكدّ في الوقت ذاته على ضرورة اشارك العلمانيين  بشكل أكبر في الشؤون الكنيسة ولا سيما الشبيبة، وبنوع خاص النساء،  و“الاستفادة القصوى من المواهب”. هذه هي الأهداف التي يريد الكردينال أن  يثمرها، بعد مشاركته في هذا السينودس بكل ما تخلله من الاجتماعات والحوارات  والنقاشات في “هذه الأيام من العمل المكثف”، وذلك لتعزيز الرسالة  التبشيرية للكنيسة في العالم العربي والإسلامي أيضاً. ويقول بأن ذلك يمكن  تحقيقه بالاعتماد على “التزام الشابات والشباب وحماسهم”.
 وفي معرض تعليقه على أعمال السينودس، عبر  رئيس الكنيسة الكلدانية عن أهمية الفرصة التي اتاحتها هذه المناسبة  للمناقشة مع الأساقفة والكهنة عن أمور ومواضع أخرى، بجانب الاجتماعات  والنقاشات التي خصصت لدراسة “أوضاع الشبيبة على المستوى الإيماني والإنساني  والاجتماعي”. وقال غبطته بأن هذا السينودس “يتميز بأجواء مختلفة عن  السينودسات السابقة، حيث لا يوجد توترات، وإنما روح المرح والسرور،  والأسلوب الشبابي”. لكنه من جانب آخر، ابدى ملاحظته بمشاركة عدد قليل من  الشابات والشباب موضحاً بأن “عددهم قليل جداً. للأسف يوجد فقط ظ£ظ¨ مشارك من  الشبيبة مقابل ظ¢ظ¦ظ¨ مشارك من آباء الاكليروس في السينودس. كان ينبغي أشارك  عدد أكبر من الشبيبة”.
 وقال غبطته بأن كل منطقة لها مشاكلها  الخاصة، والخبرات تختلف باختلاف القارات والأمم. وأكد بأن العمل الذي يقوم  به المشاركون في السينودس “بنّاءٌ”. وأضاف في هذا السياق، قائلاً: “إني  سأعود للعراق محملاً بالعديد من الأفكار والتطلعات لشبابنا. لنا رجاءٌ بأن  تُبعَث في شبيبتنا روح جديدة. إن العديد منهم مروا بخبرات صعبة جداً، حيث  تمّ اضطهادهم وتهجيرهم، وعاشوا كنازحين. سأفتح لهم كل الأبواب. إن مواهبهم  لهي ثمينة ولها دور حاسم”.
 كما بيّن غبطة البطريرك بأن دور الأجيال  الجديدة هو “رياديٌ وبطوليٌ في حياة الكنيسة“. وذكر بأنه خلال السينودس  انتقد قداسة البابا فرنسيس وآباء السينودس الآخرون النزعة الاكليروسية  المتطرفة clericalismo، والاساءات الناتجة عنها وفي مقدمتها النزعة  السلطوية في الكنيسة. وقد شدد الكردينال ساكو على أهمية تعزز دور الشبيبة  واستثمار “مواهبها وإمكانياتها، حيث تمتلك الكثير من الأفكار لخير الكنيسة.  إن الشابات والشباب هم أعضاء في جسد المسيح أيضاً، وهم لا يرضون بالاكتفاء  بالنزعة التقوية pietismo، وإنما يطمحون بالمشاركة الفعلية”.
 ويأتي “تعزيز دور المرأة” ضمن الأولويات  التي وضعها البطريرك الكلداني، حيث أكد على ضرورة الاستفادة من “مواهبها”  في الكنيسة وتثمين دورها الأساسي ليصبح “نموذجاً ورسالةً للمسلمين أيضاً”،  بحيث يكون للعالم الوردي مكانته حتى بين المؤمنين المسلمين. وقد أعطى غبطة  البطريرك بهذا الخصوص مثالاً، قائلاً: “إني قد بدأت بالفعل في هذا الاتجاه  حيث قمت بتعيين سيدة لإدارة الشؤون المالية للبطريركية، وفتاة بما يخص شؤون  التعليم المسيحي. فمن المهم للغاية اعطائهنّ مسؤوليات أكثر فأكثر بما يخص  الشؤون الكنيسة”.
 وفي نهاية المقابلة عبر غبطة البطريرك  ساكو لآسيا نيوز عن نيته وأمنيته الكبيرة، قائلاً “نود إنشاء مركز للشبيبة  في بغداد، بحيث يكون أيضاً مركزاً للرياضة والثقافة ويتضمن مكتبة مفتوحة  وخدمة الإنترنت. ويكون بمثابة بيت للشبيبة ومكان للاستماع والتعليم  والمرافقة. وأن يقوم بإدارته كاهن أو مجموعة من الشبيبة المهيئة مسبقاً  لمثل هذه المهمة”.
 واختتم الكردينال المقابلة بهذه الكلمات:  “أعتقد أنه من الضروري جداً اشارك المؤمنين العلمانيين بشكل أكبر في شؤون  الأبرشيات ولا سيما في الشأن الإداري. وهذا الأمر بطبيعة الحال سيوفر  للمطران المزيد من الوقت للاهتمام بالتنشئة والمرافقة والطقوس. فالحياة  الكنيسة تتطلب مشاركة الجميع”.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أكتوبر 2018)

*وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يحضر ورشة عمل حول ( برنامج بناء الثقة بين القوات الامنية – الشرطة والمجتمع من خلال الحوار )*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 شارك وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي  في برنامج بناء الثقة بين القوات الامنية ( الشرطة ) والمجتمع من خلال  الحوار والتي تقيمها المؤسسة العراقية للتنمية وبدعم من برنامج الامم  المتحدة الانمائي UNDP بتنفيذ جلسات حوارية ( فوكس كروب ) في ( برطلة –  موصل – تلعفر ) وذلك صباح يوم الاحد الموافق 21 / 10 / 2018 وعلى قاعة  الافندي كافيه قرب كلية النورالجامعة على الشارع العام الستيني .. بحضور كل  من السادة روني شمعون شعانا النائب الاول , بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني  ومتي توما ابراهيم عضو الهيئة الادارية للمجلس .
 وتم مناقشة جوانب عديدة بخصوص العلاقة مع  الشرطة والمجتمع واهم المعوقات والتحديات الي تواجه الشرطة في التعامل مع  المواطن واقتراح اسس واليات لادامة العلاقات الحميمة مع الشرطة لتكون فعلا  في خدمة الشعب وبرز جانب التعاون المثمر في هذه المرحلة ليسود الامن  والامان والسلام في برطلي وسهل نينوى ... وحضر الورشة عدد من جميع مكونات  سهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 أكتوبر 2018)

*المجلس الشعبي يلتقي أمين عام الأمم المتحدة أنطونيو غوتيريس*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 التقى السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري بأمين عام الأمم المتحدة  أنطونيو غوتيريس في نيويورك. وخلال اللقاء قدم السيد ميخائيل شرحاً وافياً  عن أوضاع ومأساة شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري الذي مازال يعاني  التهجير والنزوح وعدم الاستقرار بسبب النكبة الأخيرة التي سببها تنظيم داعش  والصراعات  بين الكتل السياسية وسوء الأحوال الاقتصادية وعدم استتباب  الأمن والتدخل الخارجي في شؤون البلد.
 وطالب السيد ميخائيل الأمين العام بأن  يكون هناك برامج حقيقية وتخصيص أموال من قبل الأمم المتحدة لإعادة بناء سهل  نينوى والمناطق المجاورة لها بسبب تدميرها من خلال الحرب على داعش، وتوفير  برامج تأهيلية للعوائل المتضررة، وتوفير الأمن اللازم من خلال تسليم الملف  الأمني إلى قوات حراسات سهل نينوى المتكونة من أبناء المنطقة وبالتنسيق مع  التحالف الدولي وقوات البيشمركة والجيش العراقي وان يتم استحداث محافظة  سهل نينوى بعد تشكيل الحكومة العراقية ليتم تخصيص ميزانية لها من موازنة  العراق بعد الاستحداث وان يكون لها خصوصية لكون المنطقة تسكنها غالبية  المكونات العراقية الأصيلة، وكذلك اكد على ضرورة الاعتراف بالإبادة  الجماعية رسمياً من قبل جميع هيئات الأمم المتحدة  ومجلس الأمن وتقديم كل  من ساهم وساعد في دعم داعش لارتكاب الجرائم البشعة إلى المحكمة الدولية  لتحقيق العدالة.
 وبدوره أكد غوتيريس بأن الأمم المتحدة  ملتزمة بتقديم جميع الخدمات الإنسانية والطبية اللازمة للعوائل المتضررة  وتحسين الوضع المعاشي لضحايا داعش ولكافة أطياف الشعب العراقي وان قرار  مجلس الأمن 2368 سوف يساعد العراق لتقديم مرتكبي الجرائم من داعش والقاعدة  وغيرهم من المنظمات الإرهابية إلى المحاكم المحلية والدولية ومحاسبتهم حسب  البنود الدولية. وأيضا نسعى للعمل مع الحكومة العراقية الجديدة لتحسين  الوضع الأمني في العراق عامة والمناطق المتضررة خاصة ونأمل ان تكون الحكومة  القادمة تمثل الجميع .


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أكتوبر 2018)

*المطران يلدو يحتفل بعيد الشهيد مار بثيون في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 احتفل سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو،  المعاون البطريركي مساء يوم الخميس 25 تشرين الاول 2018 بالقداس الالهي في  كنيسة مار بثيون الشهيد في بغداد، بمناسبة عيد شفيع الكنيسة، ورافق سيادته  بالقداس الاب ريان باكوس خوري الكنيسة والاباء الكهنة البير هشام ومارتن  بني.
  وفي الموعظة طلب سيادته الصلاة من اجل  راعي الكنيسة الجديد وابناء هذه  الرعية طالبا شفاعة هذا القديس الذي نحتفل  بعيده هذا اليوم، حيث نتعلم من هؤلاء القديسين الشهداء الشجاعة في الدفاع  عن ايماننا وعيش الانجيل.
  وبعد اختتام القداس، افتتح المطران يلدو  والاباء الكهنة، السوق الخيري المقام في قاعة الكنيسة لهذه المناسبة  وسيستمر لمدة ثلاثة ايام.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أكتوبر 2018)

*مومبيو يشدد على دعم جهود الحكومة العراقية لعودة المسيحيين الى مناطقهم التأريخية*









  وزير الخارجية الأمريكي مايكل ر. بومبيو. رويترز​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية

 مكتب المتحدث باسم وزارة الخارجية
 25 تشرين الأول/أكتوبر 2018

 يعزى ما يلي إلى المتحدثة باسم وزارة الخارجية هيذر نويرت:
 تحدث وزير الخارجية الأمريكي مايكل ر.  بومبيو اليوم مع رئيس الوزراء العراقي الجديد عادل عبد المهدي. وقد هنأ  الوزير عبد المهدي على تأكيد تكليفه رسميا كرئيس للوزراء وعلى جهوده  الناجحة لتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة لجمهورية العراق. وقد التزم الوزير بومبيو  بالعمل بشكل وثيق مع رئيس الوزراء لمساعدة حكومته على توفير الاستقرار  والأمن والازدهار لكافة العراقيين. كما شدد الوزير على دعمه لجهود الحكومة  الرامية إلى ضمان الأمن لكي يعود المسيحيون وأفراد الأقليات الأخرى إلى  مناطقهم التاريخية التي دمرها تنظيم داعش.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أكتوبر 2018)

*مشروع مذكرة التفاهم الثقافي بين أرمينيا والعراق*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 ذكر موقع وزارة الثقافة العراقية أن وكيل  وزارة الثقافة والسياحة والآثار في العراق طاهر ناصر الحمود أكد حرص  الوزارة على تنمية العلاقات الثقافية بين العراق وأرمينيا وتوسيعها بما  يخدم تطلعات البلدين لتعميق العلاقات الثقافية في المجالات كافة.
 وقال الحمود خلال استقباله وكيل وزارة  الثقافة في جمهورية أرمينيا السيدة نازيني غاريبيان في مكتبه الرسمي يوم  الأربعاء 24/10/2018: أن العراق حريص على تعميق العلاقات الثقافية مع  يريفان انطلاقاً من العلاقات الثنائية المتينة وبناءً على العلاقات  التاريخية بين البلدين الصديقين.
 وأضاف: إننا حريصون على تطوير الجانب  الثقافي في إطار التعاون القائم بين البلدين في كافة المجالات ووفقاَ  لاتفاقية التعاون المشترك، مشيداً برغبة الجانب الأرميني الارتقاء  بالعلاقات الثقافية.
 واستعرض الحمود عناوين عامة لمشروع مذكرة التفاهم الثقافي بين البلدين بغية الاتفاق على مفرداتها وتوقيعها لاحقاً.
 من جهتها أكدت غاريبيان حرص بلادها على  تطوير الجانب الثقافي بوجه خاص مع العراق، مشيرة في هذا السياق إلى تواضع  هذا النوع من التعاون بين البلدين قياساً لمجالات التعاون الأخرى.
 واستعرضت من جانبها العلاقات التاريخية العريقة بين البلدين الصديقين وأهمية المضي بها لتطوير الجانب الثقافي.
 كما ناقش الجانبان العناوين المقترحة في ورقة وزارة الثقافة الأرمينية لإعداد مذكرة التفاهم ودمجها بمثيلاتها العراقية.
 واتفق الجانبان على العديد من مجالات  التعاون المقترح تضمينها مذكرة التفاهم منها، التعاون في مجال استعادة  الآثار المهربة والتراث الشعبي والفنون الشعبية والأزياء والمسرح وثقافة  الطفل.
 واتفق الجانبان على مواصلة اللقاءات لتحقيق التواصل الثقافي المطلوب.
 وفي نهاية اللقاء تبادل الحمود وغاريبيان الهدايا التذكارية المعبرة عن الرموز الثقافية للبلدين.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أكتوبر 2018)

*الدكتور عدنان الويس يزور المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 زار الدكتور عدنان حميد طه الويس المديرية  العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية، وكان في استقباله الدكتور روبين بيت  شموئيل، مدير عام الثقافة والفنون السريانية، وذلك صباح اليوم الاربعاء  24/10/2018.
 ويذكر ان البروفيسور الدكتور عدنان الويس  مختص بالنقوش الارامية من جامعة ويلز البريطانية، وحالياً يقوم بتدريس مادة  تاريخ المشرق القديم والاراميات في جامعة تكريت / كلية التربية للعلوم  الانسانية / قسم التاريخ منذ عام 2008،  لطلبة الدراسات العليا والدراسات  الاولية.
 واعرب الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل عن سعادته  بلقاء مثل هكذا شخصيات عراقية مهتمه بتراثنا الثر وبخاصة اللغوي منه، وكما  اعرب بتسهيل مهمته البحثية وذلك بوضع مصادر المكتبة السريانية العائدة  لمديريتنا تحت اهتماماته وانظاره.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أكتوبر 2018)

*اثر لقاء مطران هولندا للسريان، الرابطة السريانية: إنتشارنا في خدمة صمود الشرق*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

                        زار نيافة المطران أوكين أيدين النائب البطريركي للسريان الارثوذكس في هولندا
             مقر الرابطة السريانية في لبنان في الجديدة حيث التقى رئيسها حبيب افرام محاطاً بنائب الرئيس
             منصور قرنبي وأمين السر جورج شاهين وعضوي القيادة جبران كلي وفادي بشيري.
            وحضر اللقاء السيد عبده توما من الاغتراب في لوس انجلوس الولايات المتحدة الاميركية،
            والسيد عبود كرزو من الحسكة سوريا، والسيّد نزار ديراني من العراق .
                      وجرى عرض لأوضاع شعبنا في لبنان، والشرق والانتشار.
                      وأكدت الرابطة أن الانتشار بالرغم من كونه خسارة ونزيف مشرقي يمكن أن يكون
             ثروة اذا أبقى في حراكه دعم الصامدين من أهلنا في الشرق، خاصة في العراق وسوريا
            ولبنان. وشددت على أن في جوهر نضالها الآن الاهتمام التام بالنازحين السوريين والعراقيين
            في لبنان بكل مشاكلهم.
                     ثم أولمت الرابطة على شرف المطران .


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أكتوبر 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يطلق نداءً موجها للبابا  وللكنيسة الجامعة لدعم مسيحيّي الشرق، ومُحذراً: “إذا فرغ الشرقُ من  مسيحيّيه، ستفقد المسيحيّةُ جذورها”*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 حاضرة الفاتيكان
 السبت 27 تشرين الأول 2018
 ترجمة الأب ريبوار عوديش باسه
 ألقى غبطة البطريرك الكردينال لويس  روفائيل ساكو، بصفته الرئيس المفوض لسينودس الأساقفة، الكلمة الختامية  لسينودس الأساقفة الذي انعقد في روما من ٣ الى ٢٨ من تشرين الأول الجاري  حول موضوع “الشباب، الإيمان، وتمييز الدعوة”. وادناه ترجمة النص الإيطالي  لكلمة غبطته:
 قداسة البابا فرنسيس
 الآباء المشاركون في السينودس الأعزاء
 الشباب والشابات الأعزاء
     باسمي وباسم كل المشاركين في هذا  السينودس، أود أن أعبر عن امتناننا لقداستكم بابا فرنسيس، لدعوتكم لانعقاد  هذا السينودس حول موضوع “الشباب، الإيمان وتمييز الدعوة”، والذي كان لكل  واحد منا فرصةً مميزةً كُرّستْ بأكملها للصلاة والتأمل والحوار المسؤول  والشجاع والحرّ. كان العمل فعلاً وفق السينودسية الكنسيّة، وكان بنّاءً  للغاية. نحن الشرقيون مُعتادون على السينودس والسينودسية، إلا أن اختبار  السينودسية مع الكنيسة بأسرها له طعماً خاصاً. نشكر الروح القدس على هذه  النعمة. إن هذا الأمر لا يتواجد سوى في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية. كنّا متّحدون  بالرغم من اختلاف أوطاننا ولغاتنا وثقافاتنا، لأن المسيح يُوحّدُنا دوماً  ويَبعثنا للرسالة ذاتها، ألا وهي إعلان إنجيله، وخدمة إخوتنا واخواتنا  بفرحٍ وحماسٍ.
 كانت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية برمتها حاضرة في  السينودس من خلال ممثليها، وبشكل خاص بحضور قداسة البابا فرنسيس، خليفة  مار بطرس الرسول، ورئيس الكنيسة وأبيها. إن من ثمار حضور قداسته الشبه  اليومي واستماعه المستمر ومرافقته الأبوية وكلماته النبوية هي هذه “الوثيقة  الختامية” التي ستكون بالتأكيد مرجعاً لراعوية جديدة في ابرشياتنا. وهكذا  سنعود لديارنا ونحن حاملون الكثير من الأفكار والمشاريع للمستقبل.
 كان السينودس نعمة لنا ولكل الكنيسة. وما  اتخذناه كخطٍ أساسي، عشناه بعمقٍ وبضميرٍ واعٍ وبأخوةٍ وديناميةٍ وبهجةٍ.  وكل ذلك كان له أثرهُ الإيجابي في نفوسنا، وساهمَ في تغييرنا نحو الأفضل،  وخاصة في بنائنا الروحي. عشنا نحن وشبيبتنا ومؤمنينا خبرة مميّزة من  الإصغاء والتمييز والمرافقة. وقد قُمّنا بهذه الخبرة بحبٍ كبيرٍ وشراكةٍ  بقيادتكم.
 قداسة البابا
 يقيناً لستم وحدكم. إننا معكم من خلال كل  أساقفتنا الكاثوليك الذين يمثلونكم في أرجاء المعمورة. إننا متّحدون معكم  بشراكةٍ كاملةٍ. إننا مُتّحدون معكم بالصلاةِ والرجاءِ. تذكروا بأن  الملايين من المؤمنين يصلون من أجلكم في كل يومٍ. وأن الكثيرُ من الرجالِ  والنساءِ ذوي الإرادة الصالحة مُنبهرون بكلماتكم وأعمالكم من أجل عالمٍ  مملوءٍ بالأخوة الشاملة والعدالة والسلام. وعليه لا يوجد ما نخشاه. هنالك  مثل عربي يقول: “لا تُرْمَى بالحَجَرِ إِلا الشجرةُ المُثمرةُ”. امضوا  قُدماً بشجاعةٍ وثقةٍ. إن سفينة مار بطرس ليست كأية سفينةٍ. تبقى سفينة مار  بطرس ثابتةً لا تتزعزعُ مهما كانت الأمواجُ عاتيةً، لأن الرّب يسوع المسيح  فيها، ولنْ يتركها أبداً. بمرافقته لنا نجتاز التحديات والآلام بالإيمان  والصلاة والرحمة والصدق والثبات والاستقامة والشفافية. كل شيء جليٌ وواضح،  ولا شيء مخفي. كما ينبغي علينا التذكير بأمانة الآلاف من الأساقفة والكهنة  والرهبان والراهبات، وتكريس ذواتهم بإخلاصٍ لرسالتهم.
 إننا نختتم اليوم سينودسنا هذا بتجديد  محبتنا للرّب يسوع ولكنيسته حتى آخر رمقٍ من حياتنا. كما ندعو كل الشبيبة  في العالم برمته لرفع أصواتها واستثمار مواهبها لبناء مجتمعٍ أكثر أخوّةٍ  وأكثر عدالةٍ وأكثر سلامٍ.
 نود أن ننهي كلمتنا هذه بإطلاقِ نداءٍ  لقداستكم ولكل آباء السينودس ولكل الشباب والشابات بأن لا تنسوا مسيحيّي  الشرق. فإذا فرغ الشرقُ من مسيحيّيه، ستفقد المسيحيّةُ جذورها. إننا بحاجة  لدعمكم الإنساني والروحي ولتضامنكم وصداقتكم وقربكم إلى أن تعبر العاصفة  (مزمور57/ 2).
 شكرنا الجزيل للسكرتير العام لسينودس  الأساقفة نيافة الكردينال لورنتسو بالديسّيري ولنائبه ولكل معاونيه وكل  الذين عملوا لهذا السينودس. كل شيءٍ جرى بشكلٍ ممتازٍ.
 ليُبارككم ربُّنا يسوع المسيح ويُبارك الكنيسة بأسرها بصلوات أُمنا مريم العذراء.
 + لويس روفائيل ساكو


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أكتوبر 2018)

*الممثل الخاص الامريكي  المسؤول عن برنامج  مساعدة الاقليات في العراق ماكس برايموراك يلتقي ممثلي وسائل الاعلام في  اقليم كوردستان وسهل نينوى وكركوك / القنصلية الامريكية في أربيل*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قسم الاخبار
 أكد الممثل الخاص الامريكي المسؤول عن  برنامج مساعدة الاقليات في العراق ماكس برايموراك بانه سعيد جدا بلقائه  الخميس 25/ 10/ 2018 في مقر القنصلية الامريكية في اربيل مع هذه المجموعة  من وسائل الاعلام في العراق وفي اقليم كوردستان كي تكون على بينة من الصورة  بشأن الوكالة الامريكية للتنمية الدولية (  USIAD ) مستثمرا وجوده في  اربيل لمتابعة برامج الوكالة الامريكية للتنمية الدولية في قرى وبلدات سهل  نينوى ( كرمليس ، قره قوش ، برطلة ، باطنايا ، تللسقف ، الشيخان ، سنونو )  وقد قام بزيارة الى معبد لالش ومدينة دهوك .
 واضاف المسؤول الامريكي في اجابته على  سؤال لقناة عشتار الفضائية أن الغاية من هذا اللقاء هو من اجل اطلاعكم على  ماحققناه حتى الان ، كما يهمنا ان نعرف منكم عن احتياجات الاقليات ليس بشأن  الاموال المطلوبة وانما ايضا ايصال كل ماتقترحونه ونقل صورة عن الالام  والمآسي التي تعرضت لها الاقليات كي يكون المسؤولون في واشنطن على اطلاع  كامل عنها ذلك ان السيد مايك بنس نائب الرئيس الامريكي يولي اهتماما كبيرا  بالاقليات ومن الاخبار المفرحة  اليوم افتتاح الطريق بين باطنايا وتللسقف  وبين الشيخان والموصل وهذا يساعدنا ان نكون قريبين من مشاريعنا في مناطق  سهل نينوى وكان مهما لنا اننا زرنا بلدات بعشيقة وكرمليس والشيخان وسنونو.
 هذا وكان مدير قسم الاخبار في قناة عشتار  الفضائية شمعون متي قد سأل المسؤول الامريكي اذا كان هذا اللقاء هو بداية  لمشروع علاقات مع وسائل الاعلام المحلية في إقليم كوردستان وسهل نينوى كما  وجه الدعوة له لزيارة قناة عشتار الفضائية من اجل أجراء حوار موسع معه فلبى  الدعوة .
 يشار الى ان المسؤول الامريكي ماكس  بريموراك قد التقى في مقر القنصلية الامريكية في أربيل بعدد من مسؤولي  وممثلي القنوات التلفازية الفضائية والمواقع الالكترونية والتواصل  الاجتماعي العاملة في إقليم كوردستان وسهل نينوى وكركوك وضمت قناة عشتار  الفضائية وموقع سورايا الالكتروني وقناة بابيلون (FM ) وراديو السلام في  عنكاوا وموقع عنكاوا الالكتروني وممثل الاعلام في خورنة مار كوركيس بتللسقف  ومؤسسة لالش ومؤسسة ايزيدي الاعلامية 24 ومراسل قناة كركوك الفضائية ، وقد  رحب السيد برايموراك بالحاضرين ثم قدم ايجازا عن الانجازات والنشاطات التي  تنفذها الوكالة الامريكية للتنمية الدولية ، هذا وتمخض عن اللقاء التأكيد  على التواصل بين وسائل الاعلام المحلية والوكالة الامريكية في ضوء التصور  الذي قدمه ممثل قناة عشتار الفضائية الى اللقاء ومن المؤمل أن تشهد المرحلة  المقبلة المزيد من اللقاءات والمشاريع الخدمية في البلدات والمناطق  المحررة .






​


----------



## paul iraqe (29 أكتوبر 2018)

*بطريركية موسكو للكنيسة الارثذوكسية تستضيف وحدة تدريبية لوفد من كنيسة المشرق الآشورية*



 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في الفترة من 5 – 11 أكتوبر 2018، قام وفد  رسمي من كنيسة المشرق الآشورية بزيارة الى موسكو، روسيا، للمشاركة في  برنامج تدريبي صيفي اقامته بطريركية موسكو للكنيسة الارثذوكسية، في معهد  القديسين مار كيرلس ومار ميثوديوس اللاهوتي للدراسات العليا.
  وزار وفد من كنيسة المشرق الآشورية مكون  من ثمانية أعضاء، موسكو بدعوة من المجمع المقدس للكنيسة الارثذوكسية  الروسية، قسم العلاقات الخارجية للكنيسة، وبمباركة قداسة البطريرك مار  كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم.
  وعكف مندوبو الكنيسة المشاركون، وهم من  بلدان، العراق، الهند، الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، السويد وأستراليا، على  مناقشة عدد من القضايا الأساسية المتعلقة بخدمة رجال الدين، الطلبة  اللاهوتيين، الجانب التعليمي، خدمة الشباب والاعمال الخيرية.
  وتم إطلاق الحوار الثنائي بين الكنيسة  الارثذوكسية الروسية وكنيسة المشرق الآشورية لأول مرة، خلال اجتماع قداسة  بطريرك موسكو وكل روسيا، قداسة الكاثوليكوس مار كيرلس، وبين قداسة البطريرك  الراحل، مار دنخا الرابع بتاريه 28/5/2014.
 وانطلقت أولى الاجتماعات بين الكنيستين  بتاريخ 18/5/2016 في موسكو، بينما انعقدت الجلسة الثانية بتاريخ 23 – 26  أكتوبر 2017 في موديستو، كاليفورنيا، بينما تستضيف روسيا في أواخر هذا  الشهر 2018 حواراً جديداً بين الكنيستين.
  وكانت لجنة الحوار بين الكنيستين، قد  وافقت في وقت سابق، على تبادل الطلاب والمشاركة المتبادلة للدراسات  اللاهوتية، وتبادل الخبرات والتعاون المشترك في كافة المجالات.
 وتضمن برنامج المعهد الصيفي المكثف لهذا  العام والذي استمر طيلة سبعة أيام، تفاعلات مع قادة الكنيسة الارثذوكسية  الروسية وبرامجها، إضافة الى زيارات الى المواقع الدينية والتاريخية  المهمة، بما في ذلك الاديرة والكنائس ومؤسسات التعليم العالي والمعالم  الروسية الهامة.
  والتقى الوفد ايضاً مع قسم التوعية  المسيحية في المجمع المقدس لسينودس الكنيسة الروسية، وإدارة العلاقات  الخارجية للكنائس، للحوار والتعاون.
 وخلال الزيارة، أيضا، حضر وفد كنيسة  المشرق الآشورية القداس المكرس من قبل صاحب السيادة المتروبوليت هيلاريون،  رئيس قسم العلاقات الخارجية للكنيسة في بطريركية موسكو والذي نظم على شرف  الوفد الزائر، مأدبة غداء.

 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني




​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أكتوبر 2018)

*المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري يزور مجلس ادارة شؤون تللسقف*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قام وفد من المجلس الشعبي الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري متمثلاً بالسيد غزوان القس يونان عضو المكتب السياسي  مسؤول العلاقات العامة والسيدة رائدة اوراها عضو اللجنة المركزية بزيارة  مجلس ادارة شؤون قرية تللسقف وكان في استقبالهم رئيس واعضاء المجلس وجاءت  هذه الزيارة لتقديم التهاني لادارة مجلس القرية متمنين في الوقت ذاته  الموفقية والنجاح في عملهم لتقديم اوفر الخدمات لابناء قرية تللسقف بشكل  خاص ولابناء شعبنا بشكل عام .
 هذا ويذكر ان مجلس ادارة شؤون تللسقف قد  تأسس مؤخراً من خلال انتخابات عامة افرزت عن اختيار مجلس ادارة شؤون القرية  لتقديم النشاطات الخدمية والاجتماعية .


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أكتوبر 2018)

*بالصور ...قداس على أرواح شهداء حزب القوات اللبنانية من ضمنهم 1132 شهيدا سريانيا في كنيسة سلطانة السلام للسريان الكاثوليك /عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أكتوبر 2018)

*هذا ما طالبت به النائب عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي في البرلمان العراقي ريحان حنّا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليتيا/
 طالبت النائب عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي في  البرلمان العراقي ريحان حنا، وزير الخارجية الجديد بالتحرك العاجل والفاعل  لمنع بيع اثار نينوى المسروقة في الخارج.
 وقالت حنا في بيان:”ادعو وزير الخارجية  الجديد ان يبدأ منهاجه الوزاري بخطوة مهمة وفاعلة في منع بيع الاثار  العراقية وخصوصا التي كانت في عهد الاشوريين والحضارة البابلية بالاضافة  الى الاثار المسيحية التي من المؤسف والمؤلم انه تم تهريبها وعرضها للبيع  في الخارج وخصوصا اثار المحافظة القيمة والنفيسة التي تم سرقتها من المتاحف  العراقية في محافظة نينوى خلال الحقبة السوداء لاحتلال نينوى من داعش  الإرهابي”.
 واشارت الى، ان”الاثار العراقية ثروة  وطنية كبيرة لا تقدر بثمن يجب الاهتمام بحمايتها وإعادتها الى العراق  باعتبارها واجب وطني مقدس يخص تاريخ العراق وحضارته التي سبقت دول العالم  والبشرية”.
 وتستعد مدينة نيويورك الأمريكية، تنظيم  مزاد علني لبيع قطعة اثرية عراقية نادرة يعود تاريخها إلى ظ¨ظ¥ظ  عاما قبل  الميلاد، وسط صمت حكومي عراقية ازاء القضية.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أكتوبر 2018)

*اختتام اعمال المؤتمر الأول لابرشية زاخو والعمادية الكلدانية بعنوان الزواج والعائلة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 أختتم اعمال المؤتمر الأول لابرشية زاخو  والعمادية الكلدانية والذي كان بعنوان “الزواج والعائلة” والذي أقيم في  كاتدرائية مار ايث الاها في دهوك، والذي كان لمدة ثلاثة أيام ابتداءا من 25  الى 27 تشرين الأول من عام 2018.
 المؤتمر كان برعاية سيادة المطران  ربان القس راعي الأبرشية، وبحضور سعادة السفير الباباوي في العراق المطران  مار البرتو اورتيغا، وكهنة الأبرشية والمنطقة، بالإضافة الى عدد كبير من  الاخوات الراهبات والمؤمنين.
 تطرق المؤتمر الى اهم القضايا التي تخص  الزواج والعائلة من الناحية الدينية واللاهوتية وأيضا من الناحية النفسية  والقانونية والطبية لجميع مراحل الزواج ابتداءا من مرحلة قبل واثناء فترة  الخطوبة والى الحصول على سر الزواج المقدس، وأيضا ما بعد الزواج وتحديات  العائلة المسيحية. 
 ثم خرج المؤتمر بتوصياته التي قرأت على الحاضرين والتي سوف تطبع وتعمم على الأبرشية، ليتم العمل بها.

 توصيات المؤتمر الاول لابرشية زاخو والعمادية الكلدانية
 عن (الزواج والعائلة)
 25-27 تشرين الاول 2018
 في ختام مؤتمرنا وهو الأول حول “العائلة  والزواج”، والذي انعقد لثلاثة ايام من 25-27 تشرين الأول 2018 (في  كاتدرائية مار ايث الاها- دهوك)، برعاية ودعوة من راعي الأبرشية المطران  مار ربان القس وحضور سعادة السفير البابوي ممثل الكرسي الرسولي المطران  البيرتو اورتيغا، والآباء الكهنة والأخوات الراهبات وجمع كبير من المؤمنين  والمؤمنات.
 نشكر الله على هذه الأيام ومن خلال كل ما طرح فيها من أفكار  وشروحات وآفاق حول سر الزواج والعائلة. إذ يأتي هذا المؤتمر في خط  السينودسات والمؤتمرات التي تقيمها الكنيسة الكاثوليكية من أجل العائلة،  لما تحتله العائلة من مكانة في حياة ورسالة الكنيسة ودعوتها، واهمية سر  الزواج كطريق نحو بناء الكنيسة والمجتمع والعائلة.
 وجاء هذا المؤتمر في  هذه الأوقات التي تمر فيها العائلة في أوقات عصيبة وتحديات صعبة وخاصة في  العراق ودول الشرق، بسبب الأزمات السياسية والاقتصادية والإرهاب وما سببته  من زعزعة في الوضع الاجتماعي، وهذا ما يتطلب منا جميعا العمل من أجل إعداد  جيد للمقبلين إلى الزواج ومرافقة العوائل الجديدة والمتألمة، من أجل أن  يعيشوا بأمان وتبقى بركة الرب حاضرة في حياتهم ومن هنا نشعر بالحاجة إلى  شكر الرب على الوفاء الكبير الذي تلتزم به عائلات مسيحية كثيرة خاصة في  ابرشيتنا (ابرشية زاخو والعمادية الكلدانية) وذلك في عيش دعوتها ورسالتها  بفرح وإيمان حتى عندما تضعها المسيرة العائلية والعلاقة الزوجية أمام عقبات  وسوء فهم من الآخرين ومعاناة لأسباب شخصية أو عدم نضوج كافي أو بسبب  الأوضاع.
 إننا جميعا نقدر ونشكر ونشجع عائلاتنا لمواصلة المسيرة بثقة  ورجاء ومحبة وفرح. ونؤكد أن عالمنا بحاجة إلى شهادة والتزام العائلة  الكاثوليكية المسيحية، وما يجعل العائلة سر وعلامة وطريق نحو القداسة، هي  حياة الشراكة بالحب والعطاء والغفران. فالكنيسة تتطلع إلى العائلة البشرية  التي تجسد سر الكنيسة، الى دعوة حب بين الرجل والمرأة عندما تستمد حبها من  محبة المسيح المضحية من على الصليب، وتصقل العلاقة بينهما على ضوء مقياس حب  المسيح للبشرية، بحيث تصبح المحبة المسيحية قمة الحب الانساني المعاش  جسديا وعاطفيا. وهكذا تشكل العائلة “كنيسة بيتية” يعيش فيها ما تعيشه  الكنيسة من صلاة وشكر وتوبة وغفران. وتبني علاقاتها على الحوار والاحترام.  وبناء على كل ما طرح من تعليم الكنيسة ومن مداولات وأفكار حول سر الزواج  والعائلة من النواحي اللاهوتية والقانونية والنفسية والصحية ومن أجل وعي  أكبر وفهم أعمق لسر الزواج والمسؤولية الملقاة على عاتق المتزوجين في إنشاء  عائلاتهم وتربية ومرافقة أبنائهم ولأجل زواجات صحيحة وسليمة تقدر أن تعيش  سر الزواج حيث تستوفي الشروط القانونية التي وضعتها الكنيسة لخيرهم.
 فخرجنا بهذه التوصيات لخير ابناء الأبرشية بشكل خاص وأغناء الكنيسة بشكل عام. 
 1. انشاء لجنة من المؤتمرين لمتابعة مقررات وتوصيات المؤتمر والإعداد  للقاءات دورية تجمع العوائل حول بعض في المواضيع التي طرحت ومناقشتها بشكل  أعمق. 
 2. إقامة دورة مخطوبين مركزية (في دهوك)، اذ تكتمل الدورة من خلال سلسلة محاضرات (لاهوتية، قانونية، طبية، نفسية واجتماعية). 
 3. تبليغ وتحديد راعي الخورنة بتاريخ الزواج قبل ثلاث اشهر اقله، ويبدأ العمل بهذا القرار اعتباراً من 1 شباط 2019. 
 4. إلزام المقبلين على الزواج على الفحص الطبي وتقديم شهادة الفحص الطبي  من ضمن المراكز التي ذكرت في المؤتمر، وذلك حلال فترة الإعداد التي تسبق  الزواج. 
 5. انشاء مركز في مدينة دهوك، لمرافقة ومتابعة العوائل المجروحة والمتألمة، أو التي تمر بمشكلة أو أزمة معينة.
 6. الالتزام بعقد الزواج بعمر 18 سنة وما فوق، لكلا الزوجين. ودعوة  المتزوجين إلى تسجيل الزواج في المحكمة الحكومية حالا بعد الزواج.
 7. إعداد كتاب خاص بالابرشية كدليل يساعد الكهنة في مرافقة المتزوجين والعوائل الجديدة. 
 8. طبع ونشر محاضرات المؤتمر في كتاب ينشر لاحقا كوثيقة ومرجع.
 في الختام نرفع الشكر للرب على نعمه ونضع تحت عنايته جميع عائلاتنا ونشكر جميع المشاركين على التزامهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 أكتوبر 2018)

*الذكرى الثامنة لحادثة سيدة النجاة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- وكالات/

*مجزرة  سيدة النجاة، هي هجوم قامت به منظمة دولة العراق الإسلامية التابعة لتنظيم  القاعدة في بلاد الرافدين في عصر 31 تشرين الأول 2010، عندما اقتحم مسلحون  كنيسة سيدة النجاة للسريان الكاثوليك بالكرادة في بغداد أثناء أداء مراسيم  القداس. انتهت الحادثة بتفجير المسلحين لأنفسهم وقتل وجرح المئات ممن  كانوا بداخل الكنيسة.*

مشاهدات عراقيين لحادث كنيسة سيدة النجاة في بغداد
 لقى أكثر من اثنين وخمسين شخصا مصرعهم  أثناء اقتحام قوات الأمن العراقية كنيسة سيدة النجاة بوسط بغداد لتحرير  الرهائن الذين تم احتجازهم من قبل مسلحين. بعض شهود العيان من العراقيين  تحدثوا إلي بي بي سي عن مشاهداتهم. وواحد منهم كان ضمن الرهائن الذين  احتزجوا في الكنيسة.

 د. ثناء ناصر – شاهد عيان
 أغلق المسلحون أبواب الكنيسة بعد دخولهم  واحتجازهم لنا كرهائن. شعرت بالرعب الشديد، كانوا خمسة أشخاص او ستة لا  أعلم بالتحديد لاننا جميعا انبطحنا ارضا وكنا لا نستطيع أن نرفع روؤسنا  لنرى أي شيء، كان معهم قنبلة.

"لاأظن أنني استطيع البقاء في العراق بعد الآن، اعتقد هذا رأي المسيحيين العراقيين أيضا"
د. ثناء ناصر

 كنت ارقد على الارض ومن وقت إلى آخر كان  هناك انفجار او اطلاق نار فوق روؤسنا ، كان التدمير يطال كل شيء الانوار ،  جدول المواعيد ، ايقونة الصليب، تمثال السيدة العذراء، كل شيء. وبعد ذلك  بدأوا يصيحون "الله أكبر" وفجروا أنفسهم.
 كنت أرقد تحت طاولة والناس من حولي قتلى.  احد الكهنة استشهد أمام عيني لفظ انفاسه الأخيرة على ذراعي ولانني طبيب كنت  احاول بكل ما أوتيت من قوة إنقاذ البعض ولكن للأسف لم أستطع لان الطلقات  كانت قريبة جدا مني.
 كنت أغطي اذناي من شدة دوي الانفجارات  وصوت الرصاص. اخيرا وصل إلينا الجنود العراقيون لتحريرنا مستخدمين أشعة  الليزر واخذوا الرهائن إلى الخارج. قامت القوات العراقية بأداء واجبها على  أكمل وجه، انهم يستحقون الشكر. ولكن لاأظن أنني استطيع البقاء في العراق  بعد الآن، اعتقد هذا رأي المسيحيين العراقيين أيضا.

العقل المدبر
 يذكر أن والي بغداد في تنظيم القاعدة  المدعو أبو حذيفة البطاوي الذي يعتبر العقل المدبر لتنفيذ عملية اقتحام  كنيسة النجاة والذي كان محتجزا في مبنى مكافحة الإرهاب في وزارة الداخلية  منذ اعتقاله العام 2010، قد قتل مع ثمانية من عناصر القاعدة، خلال مواجهة  مسلحة اندلعت بعد سيطرة مجموعة مسلحة على المبنى في (8 أيار 2011)، وأسفرت  أيضا عن مقتل أربعة ضباط بينهم مدير مكتب مكافحة الارهاب في الكرادة العميد  مؤيد الصالح.

احكام بالاعدام والمؤبد على متورطين
 وفي وقت سابق قال مصدر في حديث  لـ"السومرية نيوز"، إن "رئاسة الجمهورية صادقت على أحكام الإعدام الصادرة  بحق المدانين بأحداث كنيسة سيدة النجاة ببغداد".
 وكان مجلس القضاء الأعلى أعلن، في 2 شباط  2012، عن مصادقة محكمة التمييز على أحكام الإعدام الصادرة بحق المدانين  بحادثة كنيسة سيدة النجاة.
 وأعلن مجلس القضاء الأعلى وقتها، في (2 آب  2011)، عن إصدار أحكام بالإعدام شنقا حتى الموت على ثلاثة مدانين بتفجير  كنيسة سيدة النجاة، فيما تم الحكم بالمؤبد على رابع.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 أكتوبر 2018)

*إلى أيّ حدّ يمكن للمساعدات الأميركيّة أن تحسّن من وضع الأقليّات في العراق؟*




 

 عشتارتيفي كوم- المونيتور/
 بقلم سعد سلوم أكتوبر 29, 2018

 أثار إعلان  الولايات المتّحدة الأميركيّة عن تقديم دعم إلى جماعات دينيّة مضطّهدة في  العراق تصل قيمته إلى نحو 178 مليون دولار ردود فعل إيجابيّة من قبل  الناشطين الإيزيديّين، إذ كتب المدير التنفيذيّ لمؤسّسة "يزدا" مراد  إسماعيل في صفحته على "فيسبوك"  رسالة شكر إلى الحكومة الأميركيّة، جاء فيها: "شكراً أميركا، لأنّك أم  الشعوب المضطّهدة... أميركا تقف مع الإيزيديّين بكلّ قوّتها في العراق،  وهذا شيء ليس بجديد على هذه الدولة العظمى".
 في الوقت، الذي رحّبت فيه الخبيرة في شؤون  حماية الأقليّات في إقليم كردستان العراق البروفسّورة منى ياقو بحجم  المساعدات الأميركيّة وتوقيتها، وشدّدت على أنّه يجب أن يتمّ صرفها بعدالة  وحسب الأولويّات، وأن يتمّ تحصينها ضدّ الفساد.
 وفي سياق تركيزها على سهل نينوى، جذبت منى  ياقو انتباه "المونيتور" إلى خيبة الأمل التي أصابت المسيحيّين في منطقة  سهل نينوى على الصعيد الأمنيّ، بعد احتلالها المفاجىء من قبل "داعش".
 ولذا، رأت ياقو ضرورة تحديد نسبة من  الأموال لبناء قوّة من الأقليّات موحّدة وقادرة على الدفاع عن مناطقها،  شريطة أن تكون منضوية تحت القوّات المسلّحة العراقيّة والأجهزة الأمنيّة  الرسميّة، وأن يكون ولاؤها محصوراً بالمركز، لا سيّما أنّ ذلك يمثّل حقّاً  شرعيّاً ودستوريّاً لمكوّنات العراق كافّة، وفقاً للمادّة ظ©/أوّلاً من  الدستور الاتحاديّ، وقالت: بما أنّ الركن الثاني المطلوب لاستمرار أيّ  أقليّة في العيش بعد الأمن، هو الاقتصاد، لذا، فإنّ خير توظيف لأموال  المساعدات يمكن أن يوجّه في إنعاش اقتصاد المنطقة، من خلال التأسيس لمشاريع  جاذبة لكلّ الفئات، بما فيها النساء وكبار السنّ، لكي نعيد بناء الثقة بين  الفرد والدولة، وليشعر هؤلاء بأنّ كرامتهم مصانة داخل حدود العراق وأنّهم  ليسوا في حاجة إلى الهجرة للبحث عن بديل.
 واقترحت في حديث مع "المونيتور" أن يؤخذ  في الاعتبار دعم "الشباب"، بوصفهم أكثر الفئات التي يجب احتواؤها وتحفيزها  على نبذ إغراءات الهجرة إلى الخارج.
 كما نبّهت إلى ضرورة التفكير بسياسة  الإنصاف والعدالة من خلال تعويض المتضرّرين وإشعار أفراد الأقليّات بأنّ  حقوقهم لن تضيع، وأنّ العدالة ستأخذ مجراها، الأمر الذي يرفع من استعداد  سكّان سهل نينوى للعودة إلى حياتهم الطبيعيّة.
 واتّفق الناشط في شؤون الإيزيديّين ومسؤول  الإعلام في منظّمة "يزدا" سعد بابير مع ما طرحته ياقو عن أهميّة بناء قوّة  أمنيّة من أفراد الأقليّات لحماية مناطقهم، وأضاف إلى ذلك ضرورة تدريبهم  من قبل قوّات التحالف في مناطقهم، وتحت إمرة الوزارات الأمنيّة في الحكومة  العراقيّة. وبرأيه، إنّ إنشاء قواعد عسكريّة لقوّات التحالف في مناطق  الأقليّات سيسهم إلى حدّ كبير في بناء الثقة لدى هذه المجاميع الضعيفة التي  لا تتمتّع بحماية كافية.
 وبالنّسبة إلى توجيه المساعدات إلى مدينة  سنجار، التي تعدّ معقل الإيزيديّين، طرح سعد بابير خطّة تتضمّن مجموعة  عناصر، أبرزها فتح كليّات ومعاهد ومستشفيات ودوائر حكوميّة "كالجوازات  والجنسيّة" في مناطق الأقليّات على نحو سيجنّب أفراد الأقليّات الذهاب إلى  مدن كالموصل وتلعفر وبغداد وغيرها، لا سيّما أنّ الكثيرين من الإيزيديّين  يتمّ استهدافهم على أساس هويّتهم الدينيّة في هذه المناطق.
 وتحدّث بابير عن نقطة ذات صلة بعلاقة  الأقليّات بالكتل السياسيّة للجماعات الكبرى، إذ قال: "إنّ توفير استقلال  اقتصاديّ للأقليّات وإبعادها عن هيمنة الأحزاب السياسيّة يعدّان أمراً في  غاية الأهميّة من أجل وضع حدّ للاستغلال السياسيّ، الذي تمارسه الأحزاب  بحقّ الأقليّات على نحو أدّى إلى مصادرة حقوقها وسلب حريّاتها، وحتّى تهديد  هويّاتها الدينيّة والثقافيّة".
 وإذا كانت المساعدات الأميركيّة قد تضمّنت  رسالة دعم قويّة إلى الأقليّات الدينيّة في المناطق المحرّرة من تنظيم  "داعش" مثل سنجار وسهل نينوى، فإنّها أثارت تساؤلات من قبل ممثّلي أقليّات  عراقيّة أخرى تجد أنّها مستبعدة أو مهملة من قبل الحكومة الأميركيّة، لا  سيّما أنّ المندائيّين والأقليّات الإثنيّة والدينيّة الأخرى، غير  المسيحيّين والإيزيديّين، لم تكرّس لهم تخصيصات.
 وفي هذا السياق، قالت مديرة أوقاف الصابئة  المندائيّين في العراق نادية فاضل مغامس لـ"المونيتور": "إنّ منطقة سهل  نينوى ومدينة سنجار قد تعرّضتا لدمار كبير وتطهير اثنيّ وإبادة على يدّ  تنظيم داعش، وربّما لهذا رأى الساسة الأميركيّون أنّ لهما الأولويّة من أجل  تشجيع عودة النازحين المسيحيّين والإيزيديّين، لكنّ هذا لا يمنع منح  مساعدات ماليّة أو تخصيص جزء منها على الاقلّ للأقليّة المندائيّة التي  تمثّل ثقافة ألفيّة معرّضة للاندثار والانقراض، والتي تفتقر حسب رأيها إلى  أبسط متطلّبات البقاء والصمود في وجه موجات الهجرة إلى الخارج مثل أماكن  عبادة لأداء طقوسها والمحافظة على تراثها وثقافتها ولغتها وطقوسها المعرّضة  إلى الاندثار والزوال النهائيّ".
 من جهته، رأى الخبير الاقتصاديّ  البروفسّور عماد عبد اللطيف أنّ العراق لم يكن في حاجة إلى هذه المساعدات،  وكان الأولى، برأيه، أن تخصّص الحكومة العراقيّة مثل هذه الأموال لدعم وضع  الأقليّات، وقال: "يمثّل العراق دولة تمتلك كلّ الإمكانات الماديّة  والبشريّة اللاّزمة لتعزيز المواطنة في مجتمع متعدّد".
 ودعا عماد عبد اللطيف إلى العمل على خلق الإرادة السياسيّة اللاّزمة من أجل التأسيس لإدارة كفوءة للموارد الاقتصاديّة.
 وفي هذا السياق، اعتبر أنّ الأقليّات "لها  أولويّة لكونها في حاجة عاجلة إلى ترميم الخراب (المتعدّد الأبعاد)، الذي  لحق بها، نتيجة عدم توزيع الموارد بعدالة وحكمة".
 ورأى أنّ تكريس هذه الموارد والمساعدات  الدوليّة من أجل تطوير سياسات التمكين الاقتصاديّ لأفراد الأقليّات سيكون  مجدياً على المدى الطويل، فتمكين السكّان من الأقليّات (وهم أهمّ مورد  اقتصاديّ في حدّ ذاته على حدّ رأيه)، من أجل أن يكونوا مواطنين متساوين  وكاملي الحقوق، سيجعل منهم عنصر إنتاج نادراً ومورداً اقتصاديّاً غير قابل  للنضوب. وبالتّالي، سيكون أثر ذلك شاملاً، وينسحب على الجميع، وليس لمصلحة  أفراد الأقليّات فحسب.


----------



## paul iraqe (31 أكتوبر 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بالقداس في كنيسة الوكالة البطريركية السريانية في روما - إيطاليا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 في تمام الساعة السادسة من مساء يوم السبت  ظ¢ظ§ تشرين الأول ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي على مذبح كنيسة  العذراء مريم في الوكالة البطريركية السريانية في روما.
     يأتي هذا القداس في أعقاب انتهاء  أعمال الجمعية العامّة الخامسة عشرة لسينودس الأساقفة حول "الشباب والإيمان  وتمييز الدعوات"، والمنعقد في روما من ظ£ حتى ظ¢ظ¨ تشرين الأول.
     شارك في القداس فرسان مار اغناطيوس الأنطاكي، وجمع من أبناء الكنيسة السريانية النازحين من سوريا والعراق والقادمين إلى روما.
     في موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، قدّم  غبطة أبينا البطريرك الشكر لله على نجاح أعمال السينودس، سائلاً إيّاه  تعالى أن يكون لخير الكنيسة وبركة المؤمنين، ولتقوية حضور الشباب وشهادتهم  في حياة الكنيسة.
     وأكّد غبطته على أهمّية عيش الإلتزام  والأمانة لإيماننا المسيحي وتقاليد آبائنا وأجدادنا في الشرق، وضرورة تربية  الأجيال الطالعة على ذلك.
     وبعد القداس، التقى غبطته بالمؤمنين، فنالوا بركته الأبوية.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 نوفمبر 2018)

*رئيس الجامعة التقنية في بغداد والوكيل العلمي لوزارة التربية يزوران البطريركية الكلدانية *



 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 زار صباح يوم الخميس 1 تشرين الثاني 2018  الدكتور ماجد حميد مجيد رئيس الجامعة التقنية الوسطى في بغداد يرافقه  الاستاذ سعد انور بطرس وكذلك الدكتور نهاد عباس شهاب الجبوري الوكيل العلمي  لوزارة التربية مقر البطركية الكلدانية في المنصور.
 لتقديم التهاني الى غبطة ابينا البطريرك  الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بمناسبة ترقيته الى الرتبة الكردينالية  وكذلك ناقشوا معه سبل التعاون المشترك للنهوض بالعملية التربوية.
  وقد حضر اللقاء صاحب السيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو المعاون البطريركي .


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 نوفمبر 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يوجّه رسالةً أبويةً بمناسبة الذكرى السنوية الثامنة لشهداء مذبحة كاتدرائية سيّدة النجاة في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 بمناسبة الذكرى السنوية الثامنة لمذبحة  كاتدرائية سيّدة النجاة في بغداد، وجّه غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس  يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، رسالةً أبويةً إلى  سيادة المطران مار أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي  على البصرة والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، مع الكهنة  والإكليروس والمؤمنين وأهالي الشهداء، وهذا نص رسالة غبطته:

     الرقم: 181/2018
     التاريخ: 31/10/2018

 سيادة أخينا الحبر الجليل مار أفرام يوسف عبّا الجزيل الإحترام
 رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على البصرة والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس
 الأحبّاء الآباء الخوارنة والكهنة والشمامسة والراهبات والمؤمنين في ابرشية بغداد
 وعائلات أعزّائنا شهداء وشهيدات مذبحة كاتدرائية سيّدة النجاة

     نهديكم النعمة والمحبّة والسلام بالرب يسوع مخلّصنا ومنبع رجائنا وعزائنا، ونقول:
     تمرّ بنا اليوم الذكرى السنوية  الثامنة للمذبحة – الملحمة التي أودت بحياة أعزّائنا الأبرار: الأب ثائر  عبدال والأب وسيم القس بطرس ورفاقهما الشهداء والشهيدات الذين سفكوا دمائهم  الزكية قرابين حبّ على مذبح الإخلاص والتفاني والأمانة للإيمان بالرب  يسوع، وذوداً عن إيمانهم والتزامهم الكنسي وإخلاصهم وتجذّرهم في أرض الآباء  والأجداد رغم كلّ الصعاب والتحدّيات والمحن، بل الإضطهادات ومعاناة  الإقتلاع والتهجير القسري.
     نعم، إنها ذكرى مؤلمة، لكنّنا أبناء  الرجاء بالرب يسوع، والرجاء الذي لا يخيب، لذا نرفع أنظارنا إلى السماء،  مناجين الرب يسوع وسائلينه أن ينهي محنة الإضطهاد التي يعانيها المسيحيون  في شرقنا، ونسأله وهو الرب القدير، وإله الأحياء والأموات، أن يرحم نفوس  شهدائنا وشهيداتنا، ويجعلهم ثمار المعونات والبركات والخيرات، على حدّ قول  آبائنا السريان في تأمّلاتهم عن الشهداء:
     «ܕܳܡܶܝܢ ܣܳܗܕ̈ܶܐ ܠܺܐܝܠܳܢ̈ܶܐ܆  ܕܰܢܨܺܝܒܺܝܢ ܥܰܠ ܡܰܒܽܘ̈ܥܶܐ܆ ܐܺܝܠܳܢ̈ܶܐ ܝܳܗܒܺܝܢ ܦܺܐܪܶ̈ܐ܆ ܘܣܳܗܕ̈ܶܐ ܡܰܪܕܶܝܢ  ܥܽܘܕܪ̈ܳܢܶܐ»،وترجمته: "يشبه الشهداء الأشجار المغروسة على الينابيع،  الأشجار تعطي الثمار، أمّا الشهداء فيمنحون المعونات".
     وها إننا نتطلّع بفرح إلى اليوم الذي  فيه يتمّ الإنتهاء من ملف دعوى تطويب شهدائنا وشهيداتنا بأقرب وقت، كي  يُرفَعوا على المذابح، فنشفع بهم ونقتدي بإيمانهم.
     بارككم الرب أحبّائي، ونحن نشارككم  الصلاة في هذه الذكرى المقدسة، على أمل أن نلتقي بكم في كاتدرائية سيّدة  النجاة "أمّ الشهداء" في بغداد، فنحيي ذكرى شهدائنا مع إخوتنا بطاركة الشرق  الكاثوليك في السادس والعشرين من شهر تشرين الثاني القادم بإذنه تعالى.
     ولتشملكم جميعاً بركة الرب، والنعمة معكم.

     اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان
     بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي


----------



## paul iraqe (2 نوفمبر 2018)

*البطريرك يونان عضوًا في لجنة إصدار الإرشاد الرسولي حول سينودس الشباب*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- ابونا/

 رشّح رؤساء الكنائس الشرقية البطريرك  اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان، بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، وانتخبوه  عضوًا في اللجنة العادية الخامسة عشرة للسينودس الروماني، وموضوعه: "الشباب  والإيمان وتمييز الدعوات"، وعُقد في الفاتيكان برئاسة البابا فرنسيس ما  بين 3 إلى 28 تشرين الأول الفائت.
 ومهمّة هذا المجلس الذي يضمّ 21 عضوًا من  أحبار الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في العالم، تقديم الإستشارة المطلوبة لإصدار  "الإرشاد الرسولي" الذي سيصدره قداسة البابا بعد السينودس الهام المذكور  أعلاه. وشكر غبطته إخوته رؤساء الكنائس والأبرشيات الشرقية للثقة التي  أولوه إيّاها.
 هذا وقد عقد البابا فرنسيس، في اليوم  الأخير من السينودس، لقاءً خاصًا شارك فيه بطاركة الكنائس الشرقية، تباحثوا  فيه شؤون الكنيسة الكاثوليكية في الشرق الأوسط والحضور المسيحي فيه  والتحدّيات التي يعانيها مسيحيو الشرق، فضلاً عن أفضل السبل المتاحة لتأمين  الخدمة الروحية والراعوية للذين اضطرّوا للنزوح والهجرة إلى بلاد الغرب.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 نوفمبر 2018)

*رئيس الجمهورية يستقبل بطريرك الكلدان مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم-اعلام رئاسة جمهورية العراق/

 استقبل سيادة رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور برهم  صالح في قصر السلام ببغداد يوم الأربعاء 31-10-2018 بطريرك الكلدان في  العراق والعالم غبطة الكاردينال مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو. 
 وفي  مستهل اللقاء رحب رئيس الجمهورية بغبطة الكاردينال، مشيدا بالدور المهم  الذي أضطلع به المسيحيون في التاريخ العراقي، مؤكداً أهميتهم في صنع  الحضارة والتمدن والرقي في العراق وعموم المنطقة.
 من جانبه قدم  الكاردينال مار لويس روفائيل الأول ساكو تهانيه لسيادة رئيس الجمهورية  بمناسبة توليه مهام منصبه، مشيراً إلى تفاؤله بجهود الرئيس برهم صالح  الرامية إلى النهوض بواقع البلاد على المستويات كافة.


[YOUTUBE]wDw102TnBso[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (2 نوفمبر 2018)

*تهنئة من المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري بيوم صحافتنا القومية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كثيرة هي الوسائل التي تستخدمها الأمم،  لإثبات ذاتها القومية ومميزاتها الثقافية والحضارية، لتكون علامات مميزة  لها بين الأمم، ومن أهمها في العصر الحديث هو الإعلام بصورة عامة والصحافة  منه بشكل خاص.
 وشعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وبعد أن  عانى ما عانى عبر تاريخه المليء بالإضطهادات والضغوط والمآسي، لم يستكين  لإثبات نفسه كشعب له تاريخ وماضي مشرف ويطمح في الحاضر أن يكون له دورا في  التكوين الإنساني الجديد والمتغيرات التي تأخذ حيزا في حياة الشعوب، وكانت  الخطوة الجريئة والرائدة الأولى في الشرق الأوسط عامة هو إصدار صحيفة  (زهريرا دبهرا) في الأول من تشرين الثاني عام 1849، في أورمية ــ ايران  حاليا.
 لا شك، إن اصدار هذه الصحيفة قبل 169  عاما، كانت حافزا وعنصرا مهما جدا لإبراز قضية شعبنا، بين قضايا الأمم هذا  من جانب ومن الجانب الآخر كانت الصحيفة منبرا وعنصرا مهما جدا لإثبات وحدة  شعبنا والحفاظ على لغته الأم وتراثه وموروثه وتاريخه .
 من هنا وفي هذه الذكرى العطرة والإحتفال  بهذه المناسبة السعيدة، نتقدم نحن في المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري ـــ مكتب الثقافة والإعلام ، بالتهاني الحارة الى الأسرة الصحفية  لأبناء شعبنا خاصة والى كافة صحفيي العالم، ونتمنى أن تكون هذه المناسبة  حافزا لتقديم الأفضل بهذا المضمار، وتكون الصحافة هي ناطقا حرا ومستقلا  لأبراز وطرح المواضيع التي تخص وتلمس هموم الشعب، وتكون أيضا صحافة لا  تتقيد بأوامر هذا أو ذاك، فالصحافة هي السلطة الرابعة في كل دول العالم،  وعن طريقها وتغطياتها وتأثيراتها الكبيرة في الرأي العام، يكون التغيير الى  الأفضل دائما.
 إن إستذكار هذه المناسبة وفي ظل الظروف  الحالية التي يمر بها الوطن، تتطلب منا جميعا والأسرة الصحفية خصوصا، أن  نكون على قدر المسؤولية الجسيمة التي تتطلبها هذه المهنة الخطرة، وأن نكون  أهلا لها، وأن نسعى بكل طاقاتنا وامكاناتنا لتحقيق ما هو مطلوب لنيل الحقوق  للعاملين في الحقول الصحفية عامة، وتمثيل صحفيي شعبنا في كل المفاصل  الإدارية التي تتعلق بها..
 تحية اكبار وإجلال للرعيل الأول في صحيفة زهريرا دبهرا
 تحية اجلال واكبار لصحفيي شعبنا والعالم اجمع
 المجد والخلود لشهداء الكلمة الحرة في كل مكان
 مجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري
 مكتب الثقافة والإعلام
 1/11/2018


----------



## paul iraqe (3 نوفمبر 2018)

*نيافة مار ابرس يوخنا اسقف اربيل وتوابعها يصل الى المملكة الاردنية في زيارة تفقدية*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
  وصل نيافة مار ابرس يوخنا اسقف اربيل وتوابعها والمعاون البطريركي الى العاصمة عمان مساء يوم الجمعة قادما من اربيل.
 الزيارة التفقدية التي ستستغرق اسبوعا  لتفقد احوال إرسالية الاردن/ مارت شموني والتي يتجاوز عدد عوائلها ال٣٠٠  عائلة، وصل نيافته وبرفقته الخورأسقف اوگن داود راعي كنيسة مار ماري  وخورأسقف بغداد وكركوك.
 هذا وستتخلل زيارة نيافة مار ابرس يوخنا  اقامة القداديس الالهية والاطلاع عن قرب على احوال الارسالية واوضاع ابناء  الكنيسة من الجدير بالذكر ان نيافته وصل لمطار الملكة علياء وكان بإستقباله  حشد من المؤمنين والادارة وشمامسة الإرسالية.
 متابعة/ موقع اخبار كنيسة المشرق الآشورية


----------



## paul iraqe (3 نوفمبر 2018)

*الأدباء السريان يحتفون بالذكرى التاسعة والستون بعد المائة بيوم الصحافة السريانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا
 بمناسبة يوم الصحافة السريانية  الذي  يصادف في الأول من تشرين الثاني شهدت قاعة فندق كلاسي في اربيل – عنكاوا ،  احتفالا نظمه اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان في الذكرى ال ( 169 ) لصدور  أول صحيفة سريانية (زهريرا دبهرا )، وذلك صباح يوم الخميس الأول من تشرين  الثاني 2018 .
 بعد كلمة ترحيبه بالحضور وقف الحاضرون  دقيقة صمت على أرواح شهداء القلم والكلمة الحرة ،  ألقى الأديب روند بولص  رئيس اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان كلمة قدم في بدايتها تهنئة إلى جميع  العاملين في مجال الصحافة والاعلام السرياني  من أبناء شعبنا وأضاف : بعد  عام 2003 ظهر حراك واضح في الوسط الإعلامي والثقافي السرياني ـ متمثلا  بصدور العشرات من الدوريات والصحف  في سهل نينوى وإقليم كردستان ، وهذا  الحراك بالرغم من نواقصه وسلبياته ، يعتبر مؤشرا ايجابيا في واقع الصحافة  السريانية .
 وأضاف بولص : ولكن التجربة لم تنضج وتكتمل  ملامحها بعد، لتصبح تجربة متميزة وذات خصوصية ، وللأسف الشديد تعرضت  صحافتنا النامية ومعها مؤسساتنا الثقافية عام 2014 إلى ضربة قاصمة وانتكاسة  قاسية خاصة في الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى بسبب استيلاء " داعش " الإرهابي  عليها وتهجير سكانها، واصفا أياها ب ( جينوسايد ثقافي )، وطرح عدد من  المعالجات الهامة للنهوض بالواقع الصحافي السرياني. وعلى راسها "ضرورة ان  يكون للاقليات في العراق مؤسسة اعلامية متكاملة تشمل ( فضائية،تلفزيون،  اذاعة، مجلة ، جريدة ، موقع الكتروني ..الخ)  خاصة بهم،  لها قانونها و  نظامها الداخلي الخاص بها، تساهم الدولة العراقية و الامم المتحدة في دعم  وتبني هكذا مشروع ستراتيجي، تعويضا للحيف والتهميش الذي تعرضت له الاقليات  في العراق لعقود طويلة، على ان تدار  المؤسسة  من قبل هيئة  كفوءة خاصة  بهم  بدون اية وصاية او هيمنة من اية جهة كانت".
 واختتم بولص ، كلمته بعبارات وفاء وإجلال لرواد صحافتنا السريانية وتضحياتهم .
 ثم ألقى السيد أزاد حمه أمين نقيب صحفيي  كوردستان كلمة النقابة قدم فيها التهنئة للصحفيين السريان وهم يحتفلون  بذكرى تأسيس صحافتهم وأشاد بالدور الذي لعبه  الصحفيون السريان في نهضة  الصحافة في العراق وإقليم كردستان، مشيرا ان بدايات الصحافة في المنطقة  كانت مستقلة وأهلية منها جريدة  صحف ( زهريرا دبهرا )،  من الجدير بالذكر  تلقى الاتحاد برقية تهنئة من نقابة صحفيي العراق بهذه المناسبة.
 بعدها عقدت جلستين نوقش فيها نماذج من المشهد الصحافي السرياني وعلى النحو التالي :
 الجلسة الأولى ترأسها الإعلامي شليمون داؤد وتحدث فيها كل من :
 1 . د . بهنام  عطالله  عن " مجلة الإبداع السرياني "
 2 . ايفان جاني عن مجلة " ديانا "
 الجلسة الثانية ترأسها الإعلامي نمرود قاشا وتحدث فيها كل من :
 1 . بطرس نباتي ( فائق بطي – الأعمال والمواقف )
 2 . سامر الياس ( المواقع الالكترونية السريانية )
 وفي ختام الجلستين جرى حوار حول الأفكار التي طرحت فيها والأسئلة والاستفسارات حول ما جاء في الورقتين .
 واختتمت الجلسة بكلمة الإعلامي أكد مراد  نائب رئيس اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب السريان شكر فيها الحضور متمنيا لصحافتنا  السريانية المزيد من التقدم ، وقام بتقديم وإدارة البرنامج الاعلامي شليمون  أوراهم و نمرود قاشا.
 ومن الجدير بالإشارة إليه إلى انه يحتفل  سنويا بهذه المناسبة  وهو يوم صدور أول صحفيه سريانية في 1 تشرين الثاني  1849 وهي " زهريرا بهرا " أي أشعة النور التي صدرت في أورميا إيران واستمرت  بالصدور لمدة 69 عاما .


----------



## paul iraqe (3 نوفمبر 2018)

*وفد من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ضم لويس  مرقوس ايوب ونادية بطي ولؤي كمال اوراها يشاركون في اعمال ورشة استعراض  الدوري الشامل لحقوق الاقليات*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - مناقشة العديد من التوصيات والمقترحات التي تكفل تعزيز حقوق الاقليات بموجب الآليات التعاقدية.
 شاركت منظمة حمورابي في ورشه آليات  الحماية الدولية وفي اطار الاستعراض الدوري الشامل نموذجا التي عقدتها شبكة  تحالف الاقليات العراقية بدعم من منظمة فريدريش ابيرت الألمانية  (FRIEDRICH EBERT STIFGUNG)
 للفترة (25 - 27/ 10 / 2018).
 وجاءت  مشاركة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان من خلال السيد لويس مرقوس نائب رئيس  المنظة والسيدة نادية بطي عضوة مجلس الادارة ولؤي كمال أوراها عضو الهيئة  العامة فيها.
 هذا وقد تضمنت المواضيع التي طرحت في الورشة المفاهيم والمصطلحات الاساسيه ونظم الأمم المتحدة الخاص بحماية حقوق الإنسان.
 ودور المفوضية السامية لحقوق الإنسان ( النشأة- والمفاهيم - واطار العمل)،
 والمعايير الدولية لحماية حقوق الإنسان '' العراق نموذجاَ ''. 
 _ المعايير الدولية لحماية حقوق الانسان '' حقوق الاقليات ''. 
 _ الآليات الدولية لحماية حقوق الإنسان.
 ومهارات تحليل توصيات الاليات التعاقدية '' حقوق الاقليات نموذجاَ"،  والتوصيات المتعلقة بالاقليات ونموذج تحليلها وبناء المـؤشرات، واستخدام  الانترنيت في بناء مؤشرات حقوق الإنسان وتضمينها في تحليل التوصيات.
  وقد تم التطرق الى حقوق (الغجر) وموضوع (الاستثناء) لصعوبات حصولهم على  هوية الاحوال المدنية وكذلك تم التطرق الى حقوق الاقليات الأخرى مثل  الايزيدين و الكرد الفيلين بخصوص الملكية وحق التملك والمطالبة بالأراضي  التي يمتلكونها .
 وتخللت ورشة العمل مناقشة واسعة واجراء عدة تمارين  عملية للمشاركين بتوزيعهم الى مجاميع من اجل توسيع دائرة الافكار المطروحة  وخاصة الافكار والآراء القابلة للتطبيق لمواجهة الانتهاكات الحقوقية التي  تتعرض لها.


































​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 نوفمبر 2018)

*مجلـة (المثقـف الكلـداني) توقـد شـمعة جديـدة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 وسط اجواء من المحبة ومشاعرالاعتزاز  بمسيرة ثقافية واعلامية ثرة ومميزة تواصلت لتسعة عشر عاما،احتفلت جمعية  الثقافة الكلدانية مساء الاول من تشرين الثاني الحالي بالذكرى التاسعة عشرة  لصدور مجلتها (المثقف الكلداني) التي صدر العدد الاول منها في الاول من  تشرين الثاني عام (1999).
 وازدان الحفل الذي اقيم على قاعة الجمعية  بحضور اعضاء الهيئة الادارية وهيئة تحرير المجلة وعدد من اعضاء الجمعية  وبكعكة الميلاد باسمى مشاعر الاشادة والتقييم والاعتزاز بمسيرة المجلة التي  استطاعت رغم كل الصعاب والتحديات مواصلة صدورها لتسعة عشر عاما دون توقف.
  وعبر السيد كمال لازار بطرس ، رئيس  الجمعية وكالة عن اعتزاز الجمعية الكبير بهذا الصرح الثقافي الذي جسد ويجسد  ركنا اساسيا وحيويا من اهداف الجمعية ورسالتها الثقافية مؤكدا حرص الجمعية  على تواصلها في اداء رسالتها النبيلة .
  القى بعد ذلك السيد مال اللــه فــرج  رئيس التحرير كلمة عبر في مقدمتها عن ترحيبه بالحضور كافة وشكره وامتنانه  لحضورهم ومشاركتهم هيئة التحريربهذه الاحتفالية الثقافية ، معربا عن تقديره  واعتزازه بالدعم المتواصل الذي قدمته وتقدمه الجمعية ممثلة بهيئتها  الادارية للمجلة من اجل ضمان تواصلها بالصدور على الرغم من الازمة المالية  التي عصفت بالمنظات المختلفة وبالمؤسسات الاعلامية.
  واشاد السيد مال اللـه فـرج بعطاء جميع  الزملاء رؤساء التحرير الذين سبقوه بتحمل هذه المسؤولية الدقيقة وكل الكتاب  والمحررين الذين عملوا بالمجلة واثروا صفحاتها بما قدموه منذ صدورها ولحد  الان ، مؤكدا على ان (ما نهضنا وننهض به هو امتداد لما سبقنا واثراء لما  تقدمه المجلة واغناء مواضيعها لتستقطب بمواضيعها مختلف الاعمار والمستويات  الاجتماعية والاتجاهات الثقافية ولذلك حرصنا على ان تكون الرسالة الثقافية  لمجلتنا (المثقف الكلداني) منوعة وحيوية وذات مواضيع واهتمامات ومتابعات  تواكب الحياة اليومية لاغلبية القطاعات الشعبية وقادرة على النهوض  بواجباتها الاساسية في اشاعة ثقافة شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري عامة  وشعبنا الكلداني خاصة المنطلقة من افرازات وانعكاسات حضارته العريقة).
 واختتم السيد رئيس التحرير كلمته بالقول ،  اننا سعداء جدا ونحن نحتفل بهذه المناسبة الجليلة التي تلقي على عاتقنا  مسؤولية التواصل باصدار هذه المجلة الحيوية واغناء تنوعها لتكون دائما  جديرة بالتعبير عن ثقافة شعبنا وحضارته ، وجديرة ايضا بثقة الكتاب  والمثقفين الاعزاء داخل الوطن وخارجه الذين حرصوا ويحرصون ومن مختلف دول  العالم بالكتابة الينا واغناء المجلة بمقالاتهم وتحقيقاتهم ومتابعاتهم ،  فشكرا لهم ولكم جميعا ايها الحضور الكرام ، ومبروك لكم ولشعبنا هذه  المناسبة العزيزة.
 تم بعد ذلك ايقاد شمعة جديدة ايذانا ببدء سنة اخرى من عمر المجلة ، وقص كعكة الميلاد وتبادل التهاني بهذه المناسبة.   
   يذكر ان هذه المجلة الفصلية (المثقف  الكلداني) نجحت بالتواصل بالصدور منذ تسعة عشر عاما واصدرت لحد الان (58)  عددا كانت غنية بالمواضيع والتحليلات والمتابعات التاريخية والثقافية  والاجتماعية والفنية والادبية والصحية والرياضية والتربوية والمشاكل  الاسرية والقضايا السياسية والحوارات المختلفة باللغات العربية والسريانية  والكردية توزعت على مساحة(156) صفحة لكل عدد من اعدادها الاخيرة.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 نوفمبر 2018)

*إعادة إعمار كنائس الموصل تنطلق وسط مخصصات مالية لا تكفي*









هذا ما بقي من هذه الكنيسة (أحمد الربيعي/فرانس برس)​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- العربي الجديد/

 أعلن محافظ نينوى نوفل العاكوب يوم  الخميس، بدء عمليات إعادة إعمار كنائس الموصل المدمّرة، في خطوة تهدف بحسب  ما أوضح، إلى إيصال رسائل إلى سكان الموصل المسيحيين بغية تشجيعهم على  العودة إلى المدينة، التي وصلت نسبة الدمار فيها إلى أكثر من 80 في المئة.  يأتي ذلك بالتزامن مع اعتراضات قدمتها الحكومة المحلية في محافظة الموصل  لبغداد، بسبب ما عدّته مخصصات مالية للموصل لا تكفي لبناء قرى عديدة وليس  محافظة بحجم نينوى.

 وكان تنظيم "داعش" قد أقدم على تدمير عدد من  الكنائس ودور العبادة في الموصل، فيما تسبّبت العمليات العسكرية والقصف  الجوي في دمار ما بقي منها. ويبلغ مجموع الكنائس والأديرة المدمرة التي  تحتاج إلى إعادة إعمار 59 كنيسة وديراً، تعرّضت بمعظمها إلى عمليات سرقة  طاولت مخطوطات قديمة فيها وتحفاً ومحتويات أخرى ثمينة.

 وأوضح  العاكوب في تصريح أدلى به لوسائل إعلام محلية عراقية، أنّ "الحكومة المحلية  باشرت بخطوات فعلية لإعادة إعمار عشرات الكنائس التي دمّرتها عصابات  "داعش"، مع عودة النازحين المسيحيين إلى مناطقهم في الساحل الأيمن من مدينة  الموصل"، مؤكداً أنّ "الفرق الهندسية ودائرة البلديات سوف تباشر بإعمار  أولى الكنائس وهي كنسية الطاهرة، إحدى أقدم كنائس الموصل وتقع في الساحل  الأيمن من الموصل".

 يقول مختصون وخبراء في محافظة نينوى، إن إعادة  الإعمار عموماً في محافظة نينوى يتطلب ما لا يقل عن 50 مليار دولار  أميركي، منها نحو 20 مليار دولار لتعويض خسائر المنازل والممتلكات الخاصة  للمواطنين، والجزء الباقي يُخصّص للبنى التحتية المدمرة في مدن نينوى  والممتلكات العامّة فيها. وتحوي الموصل النسبة الكبرى من الدمار بين مدن  المحافظة السبع التي احتلها "داعش"، ومنها تلعفر والبعاج وسهل نينوى وتلكيف  وسنجار.

 يشير المهندس فريد أحمد، وهو مهندس في دائرة بلديات  نينوى، لـ"العربي الجديد" إلى أنّ "إعمار الكنائس سوف يتطلب جهداً مضاعفاً،  إذ إنها تاريخية ولا يمكن إعادة إعمارها بطريقة عبثية. من شأن ذلك  أن يفقدها روحها التاريخية". يضيف أن "إعادة إعمارها سوف يمثل رسالة طيبة  إلى الموصليين المسيحيين بعودتهم مجدداً إلى المدينة. فالموصل لا تطاق من  دون تنوّعها".

 من جهته، يقول رجل الدين المسيحي صليوا عبد الأحد  كوركيس لـ"العربي الجديد"، إنّ "الشروع بإعمار الكنائس خطوة مهمة جداً مع  ارتفاع عدد المسيحيين الراغبين في العودة إلى الموصل"، مشيراً إلى "30  كنيسة وأكثر من 20 ديراً في حاجة إلى إعادة إعمار وتأهيل. وثمة منظمات  معنيّة بالتراث تعمل على المساعدة في عمليات إعادة الإعمار هذه". ويتابع  أنّ "نينوى منكوبة ولم تعمل أيّ جهة حتى اليوم على تنفيذ مشروع إعادة إعمار  حقيقي فيها، كذلك هي الحال في المناطق المسيحية في سهل نينوى". لكنه يؤكد  أنّ "إعادة إعمار المنازل هو أولوية الناس حالياً، وهذا ما يجب أن يكون".


----------



## paul iraqe (3 نوفمبر 2018)

*مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا يعقد إجتماعه الشهري*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كريم إينا

 عقدت الهيئة الإدارية لمجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا إجتماعها الشهري يوم الخميس الموافق1/11/2018.
 ترأس الإجتماع النائب الثاني لرئيس المجلس  إبراهيم يوسف حنو وسكرتير المجلس بهنام ججو القصاب بحضور غالبية الأعضاء.  نوقشت أثناء الإجتماع الفقرات المدرجة في جدول الأعمال والتي تضمنت العديد  من الأمور العامة التي تعنى بحياة أبناء بلدة بغديدا بعد العودة من التهجير  القسري.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 نوفمبر 2018)

*مركز ميركي لمحو الأمية باللغة السريانية للكبار يحتفل بتخرج دفعة 2018*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق
 إقام مركز ميركي لمحو الأمية باللغة  السريانية للكبار، احتفالية لمناسبة تخرج الدارسين من المركز (دفعة 2018)،  وذلك يوم الجمعة الموافق 30 تشرين الاول 2018، في مقر المركز الكائن في  قرية ميركي في بعشيقة بسهل نينوى.
 حضر الاحتفالية مدير المركز الاب زاكاي ،  والسيد سمير يوخنا مدير قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية نينوى والسيد  فيانكي خوشابا مسؤول وحدة الدراسة السريانية في ممثلية وزارة التربية في  دهوك، اضافة لحضور الدارسين والمحاضرين.
 هذا وتخللت الاحتفالية تكريم المحاضرين في  المركز "لينا حنا و اندي حازم" وكذلك تكريم الخرجيين في المركز وعددهم  (41) دارس، وتوزيع الهديا لهم لمناسبة التخرج.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 نوفمبر 2018)

*نيافة مار ابرس يوخنا اسقف اربيل وتوابعها يصل الى المملكة الاردنية في زيارة تفقدية*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
  وصل نيافة مار ابرس يوخنا اسقف اربيل وتوابعها والمعاون البطريركي الى العاصمة عمان مساء يوم الجمعة قادما من اربيل.
 الزيارة التفقدية التي ستستغرق اسبوعا  لتفقد احوال إرسالية الاردن/ مارت شموني والتي يتجاوز عدد عوائلها ال٣٠٠  عائلة، وصل نيافته وبرفقته الخورأسقف اوگن داود راعي كنيسة مار ماري  وخورأسقف بغداد وكركوك.
 هذا وستتخلل زيارة نيافة مار ابرس يوخنا  اقامة القداديس الالهية والاطلاع عن قرب على احوال الارسالية واوضاع ابناء  الكنيسة من الجدير بالذكر ان نيافته وصل لمطار الملكة علياء وكان بإستقباله  حشد من المؤمنين والادارة وشمامسة الإرسالية.
 متابعة/ موقع اخبار كنيسة المشرق الآشورية


----------



## paul iraqe (6 نوفمبر 2018)

*منظمة شلومو للتوثيق : الكثير من الشواهد في الموصل بأن ما تعرض له المسيحيين إبادة جماعية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الموصل / نينوى
 زار وفد من منظمة شلومو للتوثيق مدينة  الموصل يوم الثالث من تشرين الثاني  2018  للوقوف بما تعرض له المسيحيين من  إبادة جماعية على يد تنظيم دولة الخلافة الاسلامية ( داعش الارهابي) ، فقد  رصد الوفد الكثير من الشواهد وجمع الكثير من الوثائق التي خلفها تنظيم  داعش الارهابي من أدلة جرمية التي اقترفها لإبادة الجنس البشري ومحو وإزالة  الوجود المسيحي في العراق من خلال القتل والتهجير وعمليات التغيير  الديموغرافي الى جانب طمس وتدمير جميع الشواهد والرموز الدينية والثقافية  والتعليمية للمسيحيين في العراق .
 هذا وقد شملت زيارة الوفد لمناطق عدة في الموصل حيث شملت مايلي :-
 كنيسة مريم للارمن الارثوذكس / سوق الشعاريين/الميدان
 مطرانية السريان الكاثوليك / سوق الشعاريين /الميدان
 كنيسة الطاهرة  / سريان كاثوليك
 مدرسة الطاهرة الابتدائية المختلطة
 كنيسة سريان ارثوذكس
 كنيسة مار يوسف للكلدان
 كنيسة مريم الطاهرة للكلدان / محلة الشفاء
 كنيسة الساعة للاباء الدومنيكان / الساعة
 كنيسة ادفنتس للسبتيين / الدواسة
 مدرسة الارمن الابتدائية المختلطة
 نادي الشهيد سيروب الرياضي
 والجدير بالذكر ان وفد منظمة شلومو  للتوثيق كان ممثلا بكل من الاساتذة  شانت مراديان وطاهر سعيد متي وكامل  زومايا  اعضاء الهيئة الادارية للمنظمة.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 نوفمبر 2018)

*بالصور .. ابناء بلدة ديانا يحتفلون بتذكار القديس الشهيد مار كيوركيس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (6 نوفمبر 2018)

*البطريركية الكلدانية في بغداد تستضيف لقاء بطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 يستضيف الكاردينال لويس ساكو، بطريرك بابل  للكلدان، مؤتمر بطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك في نسخته الدورية السادسة  والعشرين، وذلك في العاصمة العراقية بغداد، في الفترة ما بين 26 إلى 30  تشرين ثاني 2018، تحت عنوان: "الشبيبة علامة رجاء في بلدان الشرق الأوسط".
 وبحسب البيان الصادر عن البطريركية  الكلدانية، سيترأس بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك قداسًا في تمام الساعة 5:30 من  مساء يوم الاثنين 26 تشرين الثاني، في كنيسة سيدة النجاة، بالتزامن مع  مرور ثمانية أعوام على الفاجعة، حيث سترفع الصلوات لأجل راحة الشهداء.
 وفي تمام الساعة 6:00 من مساء يوم  الثلاثاء 27 تشرين الثاني، سيشارك البطاركة في لقاء مع الشبيبة المسيحية،  وذلك في كاتدرائية مار يوسف، الكرادة. على أن يقام قداس مشترك الساعة  العاشرة من صباح يوم الجمعة 30 تشرين الثاني، حيث سيتلو في نهايته البيان  الختامي لأعمال الدورة العادية لمجلس البطاركة الكاثوليك في الشرق الأوسط.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 نوفمبر 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تواصل تسجيل الدروس التعليمية للمناهج الجديدة للغة السريانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 تتواصل المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  في تسجيل الدروس التعليمية للمناهج الجديدة للقراءة السريانية للمرحلة  الابتدائية ضمن الخطة السنوية للمديرية.
 هذا وسجل كوادر المديرية، درسا جديدا في  القراءة السريانية للمرحلة الثاني الابتدائي، وذلك يوم الخميس 1 تشرين  الثاني 2018 ، في فضائية العراق التربوية، بحضور ومتابعة المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية السيد عماد سالم ججو، وباشراف السيد سالم اسطيفان ومن  تقديم السيد رمزي كمليل.
 يشار الى ان الدروس التعليمية للغة السريانية تبث من على فضائية العراق التربوية يوميا في الساعة الحادية عشر صباحا.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 نوفمبر 2018)

*وفد من تجمع سائرون يبحث مع البطريرك ساكو دور المكون المسيحي في الوضع العام للبلاد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
  زار صباح يوم الثلاثاء 6 تشرين الثاني  2018 وفد من تجمع “سائرون” برئاسة الاستاذ سعد عاصم الجنابي رئيس التجمع  الجمهوري العراقي والسيد جاسم الحلفي عن الحزب الشيوعي العراقي والسيد حاتم  حطاب امين سر الحزب مقر البطريركية بالمنصور. 
 وقد استقبلهم غبطة ابينا البطريرك  الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو،  ودار الحديث عن الوضع العام في البلاد  وتشكيل الحكومة الجديدة وكركوك ودور المكون المسيحي في هذه القضايا.
 وقد حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو المعاون البطريركي.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 نوفمبر 2018)

*مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يشارك في ندوات نقاشية جماهيرية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شارك مجلس عشائر السريان في برطلي في  الندوات النقاشية الجماهيرية التي تقوم بها المؤسسة العراقية للتنمية وبدعم  من برنامج الامم المتحدة الانمائي UNDP ضمن مشروع برنامج بناء الثقة بين  القوات الامنية (الشرطة) والمجتمع من خلال الحوار في مناطق ( برطلة – موصل –  تلعفر ) 15 / 9 / 2018 ولغاية 15 / 12 / 2018 .
 حيث حضر الندوة السيد روني شمعون شعانا  النائب الاول للمجلس والسيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني والسادة متي  توما ابراهيم وسالم متي شابا عضوي الهيئة الادارية للمجلس والسيدة سماهر  الخوري قرياقوس من برطلي وعدد من وجهاء المنطقة وبعض المسؤوليين الامنيين .


----------



## paul iraqe (8 نوفمبر 2018)

*الموصل .... وثائق وشواهد كثيرة، تؤكد أن ما حصل للمسيحيين هو إبادة جماعية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كامل زومايا

 في التاسع من حزيران 2014 تم احتلال مدينة  الموصل ثاني أكبر مدينة في العراق من قبل تنظيم دولة الخلافة الاسلامية  ورجال الطريقة النقشبندية التي أسسها عزة الدوري عام 2003، وبعد احتلال  الموصل بعدة اسابيع تم الانقلاب على النقشبندية من قبل دولة الخلافة  الاسلامية، وقامت الخلافة الاسلامية في تركيز سلطتها في عموم الموصل  واقضيتها، فقد احتلت  قضاء سنجار في الثالث من آب 2018 وفي السادس من آب  2018  أحتل معظم سهل نينوى آخر المناطق التاريخية للشعب الأعزل للشعب  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، وبهذا اصبحت تقريبا جميع البلدات المسيحية  للكلدان السريان الآشوريين والأرمن تحت قبضة دولة الخلافة الاسلامية   بأستثناء بلدة القوش وضواحيها من السهل الشمالي لنينوى ودير مار متي  من  السهل الجنوبي لسهل نينوى، حيث تم تخريب وتدمير جميع الاديرة والكنائس  والمزارات المسيحية التي يبلغ تعدادها ما يقارب  30 صرحا  من كنيسة ودير  ومزار، وقد عمدت قوات الخلافة الاسلامية في استخدام دور العبادة  المسيحية  في اعمالها الحربية الى جانب انها كانت تستخدم باحات الاديرة والكنائس   كساحات للرمي وتدريب المقاتلين ، كما قامت قوات الخلافة الاسلامية بتسوية  كنيسة الطاهرة للسريان الأرثوذكس مع الارض لتصبح مرآب لعجلاتهم في حي  الشفاء في الساحل الأيمن من مدينة الموصل، وهذا الحال ايضا بأمكان المشاهد  والمهتم بقضايا حقوق الانسان ان يتلمسه عند زيارته لجميع الاديرة والكنائس  التي وقعت تحت احتلال دولة الخلافة الاسلامية وعلى سبيل المثال في بلدات  باطنايا وتلكيف وبرطلة وكرمليس وبخديدة / قرة قوش وبعشيقة وبحزاني  .
 قامت دولة الخلافة الاسلامية بتضييق  الخناق والحصار على المسيحيين الذين لم يتمكنوا بالفرار لأسباب كثيرة منها  المرض ،سوء التقدير، صعوبة الهرب والخوف ،   في بادئ الأمر من احتلال  الموصل في التاسع من حزيران 2014 ، تم وضع اشارة حرف النون على جميع عقارات  المسيحيين اعتقادا منهم بأنهم نصارى ولتمييزهم عن المسلمين ، وبعد   الانقلاب على النقشبندية تم قطع   الحصة التموينية وتجويعهم بهدف ان يلاقوا  حتفهم ، وكذلك عمدوا الى عدم تزويد المرضى اصحاب الامراض المزمنة كالضغط  والسكر والقلب بالادوية واصدار اوامرهم بعدم اعطائهم او بيع لهم تلك  الادوية لانهم لا يستحقون ذلك ، وفي جانب آخر  قطعوا ضخ  المياه الصالحة  للشرب من مشروعي نمرود والسلامية اللذان يمدون  القرى والبلدات المسيحية  والايزيدية ( في سهل نينوى الشمالي والجنوبي)  بمياه الصالحة للاستخدام  البشري بهدف قتلهم جميعا وكذلك تدمير المشاريع الزراعية والصناعية جراء ذلك  ..    
 لقد استباحت دولة الخلافة الاسلامية جميع  ممتلكات المسيحيين وتم مصادرتها وختمها بأسم " عقارات الدولة الاسلامية " ،  كما انها قامت بتسليب جميع المسيحيين مقتنياتهم من حلي وذهب وأموال  ،  بأعتبارها غنائم  الدولة الاسلامية حسب الشريعة ، كما حتى الاوراق الشخصية  تم مصادرتها مثل ( هوية الاحوال المدنية ، شهادة الجنسية العراقية ، جواز  سفر،....)
 اما بالنسبة لدور العبادة للمسيحيين، فقد  تم في بادئ الأمر برفع اشارة الصليب من فوق الكنائس والاديرة ومن ثم تم رفع  وتشويه  جميع الصلبان اينما كانت في داخل حرم الكنيسة او الدير او المزار   وكذلك قاموا بكسر وتشويه اشارة الصليب المتواجدة في باحات الكنائس  والأديرة،  ولم تسلم ايضا شواهد القبور لرجال الدين المسيحيين الذين تم  دفنهم داخل باحات الكنيسة بالرغم من صغر اشارة الصليب على القبر ، الى جانب  ذلك  قامت دولة الخلافة الاسلامية بنبش القبور والتمثيل بهم ورميهم  بالعراء دون احترام للذات البشرية واحترام رفاة المتوفين.
 في تشرين الثاني / 2014 اصدرت دولة  الخلافة الاسلامية اعلانا في محافظة نينوى لبيع السبايا المسيحيات  والايزيديات بسبب انخفاض واردات دولة الخلافة وتم وضع جدولا بأسعار السبايا  حسب الاعمار وقد حدد الاعلان بأن حق كل مسلم ان يشترى ثلاثة سبايا كحد  اقصى ويستثنى من ذلك الاجانب والاتراك والخليجيين . تشير إحدى الدراسات  التي صدرت مؤخرا ( المؤشر العالمي للفتوى ) التابع لدائرة الافتاء المصرية  في العاصمة القاهرة الى أن 100% من أحكام الفتاوى التي كانت تصدرها دولة  الخلافة الاسلامية بشأن المسيحيين تحرض على العنف بحقهم وقتلهم، وأشارت  الدراسة أن فتاوى دولة الخلافة الاسلامية تركز على المسيحيين وكان من  ابرزها فتوى اعتبارهم ليسوا أهل الذمة ، وبالتالي يجب قتالهم وهدم كنائسهم  وعدم ترميمها ، وعدم توليهم مناصب داخل الدولة ، وتكفير الحاكم الذي لاينفذ  هذه الفتاوى .
 في زيارتي الاولى للموصل بعد التحرير  وبالرغم تم تحريرها قبل أكثر من سنة، مازال الكثير الكثير من الادلة  الجنائية في مسرح الجريمة تبرهن بأن ما تعرض له المسيحيين يعتبر جريمة  إبادة جماعية، وبسبب عدم الاهتمام بتلك الادلة والدمار الكبير في المدينة  يصبح من السهولة العبث بتلك الادلة من اي مجموعة او افراد او من له مصلحة  في طمس تلك الادلة ، أو من خلال الاسراع بأعمال  الترميم من قبل رجال  الكنيسة  لدور العبادة التابعة لهم،  وهذا خطأ فادح ، مطلوب ان تتجنبه  الحكومة المحلية والمركزية والمؤسسات الكنسية لتفويت الفرصة في اندثار او  محو تلك الادلة الجرمية ، لهذا يجب توثيق جميع تلك الدلائل الجرمية من   خلال خبراء في جمع الادلة للجرائم الدولية وحفطها، وأن تقوم المؤسسات  الكنسية بتجنب الاخطاء التي  قامت بها  المؤسسات الكنسية في سهل نينوى  بعملية الاسراع في رفع الانقاض بغية ترميم  الكنائس وبذلك تزول تلك الادلة  التي تدين دولة الخلافة الاسلامية.
 يلاحظ عند مرافقة رجال الدين لبعض  المسؤولين الحكوميين او ممثلي المنظمات الحقوقية والمانحة ينحصر اطلاعهم  لهم  فقط على حجم الدمار والتخريب في البنى التحتية دون الاهتمام في ابراز  الادلة الجنائية التي تدين دولة الخلافة الاسلامية بجرمها لمحاولتها لأبادة  الجنس البشري للمسيحيين  ، وبالرغم ان هذا الدمار يعد من الخسائر الكبيرة  لهذه الطائفة او تلك ولكن هذا الدمار لا يساوي شيئا امام الادلة الجرمية  الاخرى التي تدل ببدء اوالشروع في المرحلة الاولى من الابادة الجماعية  للمسيحيين، وعلينا ان نفهم ان حجم الخراب الكبير الذي يعتصر قلوبنا الما  عليه، ماهو إلا نتيجة للأعمال الحربية لا غير نرجو الانتباه الى ذلك!!!  يعني بالمختصر المفيد سوف لا تُجرم دولة الخلافة الاسلامية  بسبب تلك  الأعمال التي تدينها  بجريمة الإبادة الجماعية، ولكن سنكون من  ضمن ضحايا  جرائم الحرب،  وبهذا سوف  يضيع حق الضحية ورد الاعتبار لها في التوصيف  القانوني وكذلك انعكاساتها السلبية في مستقبل الاقليات وخاصة المسيحيين  والايزيديين في العراق.  

 الخلاصة
 إن تدمير أي مجموعة عرقية حسب تعريف  الإبادة الجماعية ضمن القانون الدولي ليس بالضرورة التدمير الفوري للأمة او  القومية او المجموعة بعينها جميعا ، الا إن الفعل الجرمي القصدي مع الخطة  المنسقة لأفعال تهدف الى تدمير اسس جوهرية في حياة الجماعات القومية بغرض  إبادة تلك الجماعات وتشمل الخطة في تحطيم المؤسسات السياسية والاجتماعية  والثقافية ، اللغة ، المشاعر القومية ، الدين ، الوجود الاقتصادي للجماعات  القومية ،  تدمير الأمن الشخصي ، الحرية ، الصحة ، الكرامة ، وعلينا ان  نعلم إن للإبادة مرحلتان وهي :-
 *المرحلة الاولى تتصف بتدمير المُثل القومية او الدينية للجماعة المضطهَدةَ وهذا الذي حصل بالمسيحيين في العراق وسوريا ايضا.  
 *المرحلة الثانية فرض المُثل القومية او  الدينية للمضطهِد وقد يقع هذا الفرض على السكان المضطهَدين الذين سمح لهم  بالبقاء بعد طرد سكانها واستيطان المنطقة من قبل افراد الجماعة المضطهِدة.
 وللحديث بقية ولكن ارجو ملاحظة بعض الصور  التي التقطها في الموصل في 3/ تشرين الثاني /  نوفمبر 2018  لبعض الكنائس  مع ملاحظة بشكل نقاط وكما يلي :-
 يوجد لدينا سبايا وناجيات لطالما تحدثنا  ووثقنا ذلك ولكن المؤسسات الكنسية والسياسية لم تأخذ الامر بمحمل الجد الى  جانب انها لم تتعامل مع الناجيات والمختطفات والضحايا وذوي الضحايا بروح  المسيحية ولا في احتضان الضحايا الذين يحتاجون منا الكثير في دعمهم  ورعايتهم وايصال قضيتهم وابراز معاناتهم .
 تكسير الصلبان الكبيرة في اعلى الكنائس .
 اتزاع وتشويه الصلبان الصغيرة والتي لا تعد اشهار من  داخل الكنائس وباحات الكنيسة.
 بطلان زيفهم بان اهل الذمة المسيحيين  بامكانهم اعطاء الجزية مقابل بقاءهم احياء وايمانهم، بالوقت انهم قاموا  بتحويل الكنائس لساحات رمي وتدريب المقاتلين.
 تم نبش الرفاة ورفع الصلبان منها انظر  لتلك الحفر انها رفات لرجال الدين في كنيسة الارمن والكنائس الاخرى من  السريان والكلدان الكاثوليك.
 لاحظ تم تغيير الكنائس لدوائر الحسبة لدولة الخلافة الاسلامية.
 تم تمزيق جميع الكتب الدينية للمسيحيين والمدرسية للتلاميذ.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 نوفمبر 2018)

*سور نينوى الاثري... بين رأيين يتعرض للتجاوزات*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- نوا/

 اثار اختلاف المختصين بالشأن التراثي  تحديد موقع سور نينوى الاثري على عدم الحفاظ عليه، فيما يمنح الوقفان السني  والشيعي موافقات استثمارية لمواقع اثرية محرمة في المحافظة.
 وتساءل مدير مركز كلكامش للاثار فيصل جبر  عن دور الجهات المعنية في الحفاظ على ماتبقى من اثار وحضارة الموصل، مشيرا  الى تعرض الخط الدفاعي الاول لسور نينوى الاثري للإزالة وبالتحديد عند باب  "الاله شمس" من قبل المقاولين وبعض الجهات المتنفذة بحجة انه ليس بتل اثري.
 وقال جبر، في تصريح لراديو نوا، ان  "التجاوز على سور نينوى يدخل ضمن سلسلة التجاوزات التي وقعت على المناطق  الاثرية في نينوى منذ سيطرة تنظيم داعش ومتدت اثناء وبعد عمليات التحرير"،  عازيا السبب الى ان "مفتشية اثار نينوى لم تتخذ اي اجراء واصبح الامر كأنما  امرا واقعا".
 اما مفتشية الاثار في محافظة نينوى فقد  نفت التجاوزات على السور الاثري، وقال خير الدين احمد احد مفتشيها، لمراسل  راديو نوا، ان "هذا الموقع ليس بسور نينوى الاثري انما هو موقع "تيكلة"  ويبعد عن محرمات سور نينوى الاثري في هذا الضلع اكثر من 600 متر اي يقع  خارج محرمات سور نينوى الاثري مما اشيع من قبل منظمة غير حكومية كان لنا  التداخل معها مسبقا والتصادم معها سابقا في موضوع أنفاق النبي يونس".
 زهير الاعرجي قائممقام الموصل مركز محافظة  نينوى، قال ان "هناك بعض الموافقات من بغداد لجهات معينة كالوقف الشيعي  والوقف السني خارج الضوابط للاستثمار على مناطق محرمة للاثار"، مشيرا الى  "قيام بعض العاملين على هذا الامر بالوصول الى المناطق المحرمة لاستلامها  وتم حجز الاليات مع حجز المخالفين".
 واعرب نشطاء على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي  عن احتجاجهم لما وصفوها بالتجاوزات التي لحقت بالمواقع الاثرية والتي يعود  تاريخها الى اكثر من 4000 عام.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 نوفمبر 2018)

*أقدم مدرسة مسيحيّة في الموصل تنهض برسالتها على أنقاض داعش*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- المونيتور/
 عدنان أبو زيد، تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر 7 2018

 يمثّل بدء الدراسة من جديد في مدرسة شمعون  الصفا، أقدم مدرسة مسيحيّة في الموصل، في 26 أيلول/سبتمبر 2018، خطوة  جديدة على طريق استعادة المدينة حياتها الطبيعيّة التي يشارك فيها  العراقيّون من مختلف القوميّات والطوائف والأديان، لا سيّما المسيحيّين  الذين هجّرهم  "داعش" من المدينة عند اجتياحها في عام 2014، وحظّر الفعاليّات غير  الإسلاميّة وهدم الكنائس، وجعل تفاصيل الحياة خاضعة إلى اعتقاداته  المتطرّفة.
 يعتبر أستاذ التاريخ الحديث في جامعة  الموصل الدكتور ابراهيم العلاف، في حديثه إلى "المونيتور" أنّ "التحاق  الطلّاب في المدرسة انتصاراً على التطرّف والإرهاب، فضلاً عن كون المدرسة  التي تأسّست في عام 1855، تمثّل إرثاً تاريخيّاً وأداة للمعرفة في  المدينة"، وأنّ أغلب الرعيل الأوّل من المتعلّمين في الموصل، له ذكريات  فيها خلال أيّام الدراسة".
 وفي دلالة على التسامح والألفة في المجتمع  الموصليّ، يقول العلاف إنّ "المدرسة ارتبطت بدير مسيحيّ لكنّها قدّمت خدمة  العلم والمعرفة إلى جميع أهالي الموصل من كلّ الأديان".
 وتعتبر الكنيسة الكلدانيّة  شمعون الصفا، أقدم كنيسة في الموصل، تعود إلى عهد الجرامقة في نهاية القرن  الثالث، وقد رمّمت في عام 1864، وتحمل اسم شمعون الصفا، والقدّيس بطرس،  وقد تأسّست المدرسة كملحق لها، وسمّيت على اسم القدّيس".
 يبدو أنّ فرحاً غامراً طغى على أهالي  الموصل، لمناسبة افتتاح المدرسة، إذ نشرت صفحة واحة أمّ الربيعين في تشرين  الأوّل/أكتوبر 2018، صورة للمدرسة، معلّقة بأنّها "تتجاوز محنتها  وتدميرها"، مهنّئة الأهالي، بـ"هذا الإنجاز الكبير".
 في اتّصال لـ"المونيتور" معه، أفاد مدير  المدرسة أحمد ثامر السعدي أنّ "الإنجاز في إعادة تأهيل المدرسة، كان بجهود  من المتطوّعين والمتبرّعين من أهالي المدينة، بالتنسيق مع مديريّة التربية  وإدارة المدرسة"، معتبراً أنّ "السكّان وبمساعدة منظّمات تطوّعيّة، أولوا  اهتماماً خاصّاً بهذا المشروع، لأنّه يحمل دلالات إضافيّة على عودة  التسامح، وانهيار مشروع التطرّف، لأنّ المدرسة التي استقبلت على مدى  العشرات من السنين، التلاميذ من دون تمييز دينيّ أو قوميّ أو طائفيّ، تشرع  من جديد في أداء رسالتها العلميّة والاجتماعيّة".
 يؤكّد السعدي أنّ "التأهيل لا يزال  مستمرّاً في إعادة ترميم المدرسة على أكمل وجه، فيما شرعت مديريّة تربية  نينوى في إكمال كادر تدريسيّ مؤهّل للمدرسة، وأنجزت الإدارة التي تضمّ  معلّمين من مختلف الطوائف والقوميّات والمناطق، مستلزمات الدراسة الممكنة،  ممّا جعلها تتمكّن من استقبال نحو 400 تلميذ في عام 2018، فيما يتوقّع أن  تزداد الأعداد في السنون المقبلة، لا سيّما وأنّ أهالي المنطقة يولون  اهتماماً خاصّاً بتعليم أطفالهم في هذه المدرسة التاريخيّة".
 ويروي السعدي أنّ "المدرسة خرّجت منذ  تأسيسها الكثير من أعلام الأدب والطبّ والفنّ والمجالات كافّة، ممّا جعلها  صرحاً معرفيّاً له تاريخه، حيث تضمّ الكثير من بيوت الموصليّين صوراً  تاريخيّة للمدرسة، يعتزّون بها في شكل كبير".
 يتحدّث مدرّس اللغة العربيّة أحمد  الموصلي، من الموصل، عن أنّ "موقع المدرسة في منطقة الساعة في القسم القديم  من المدينة الذي يسكنه المسيحيّون، يضيف إلى المدرسة أهمّيّة استثنائيّة،  بسبب الظلم والقتل والتهجير الذي لاقته الأقلّيّات الدينيّة من "داعش"".
 كما يعتبر الموصلي أنّ "المدرسة كانت على  الدوام مثالاً على وحدة أهالي مدينة يغلب عليها الطابع السنّيّ، لكنّ كلّ  الأديان والمذاهب والقوميّات عاشت فيها بسلام، ممّا جعل المدرسة تضمّ  طلّاباً مسيحيّين ومسلمين وإيزيديّين".
 ويعترف الموصلي بأنّ "أغلب مدارس الموصل،  تعاني اليوم من احتراق ملفّاتها ومعطياتها أثناء فترة احتلال "داعش"، حتّى  الإسلاميّة منها، فيما مدرسة شمعون الصفا نالت القسط الأكبر من التدمير،  إلى جانب مدارس الأقلّيّات الأخرى".
 وفي تأكيد على تفاؤل جمعيّ يشترك فيه  سكّان نينوى، في تجاوز الخراب الماديّ والفكريّ الذي خلّفه تنظيم "داعش"،  يتحدّث مدير عامّ تربية نينوى وحيد فريد لـ"المونيتور" عن أنّ "افتتاح  مدرسة شمعون الصفا يحمل مدلولاً معرفيّاً واجتماعيّاً في عودة السلام إلى  المدينة، وقد تعزّز ذلك بافتتاح 10 مدارس أخرى في المنطقة القديمة أيضاً"،  مؤكّداً أنّ "نحو 1800 مدرسة أضحت جاهزة لاستقبال الطلّاب في العام  الدراسيّ 2018-2019، بعد مشاركة منظّمات برنامج الأمم المتّحدة الإنمائيّ  ومنظّمة الأمم المتّحدة للطفولة "يونيسيف" في حملات التأهيل، فضلاً عن حماس  معلّمين ومدرّسين ومواطنين، للعمل في المدارس، كمتطوّعين".
 وفي حين تشير تقارير إلى أنّ مدرسة شمعون  الصفا، حالها حال مدارس المدن المتحرّرة من "داعش"، تعاني من قلّة التمويل،  ونقص مواد القرطاسيّة، واكتظاظ فصول الدراسة، فضلاً عن تضرّر 2500 مدرسة  في محافظات نينوى والأنبار وصلاح الدين وديالى وكركوك وبغداد من جرّاء  الحرب، تؤكّد مسؤولة إعلام وزارة التربية بشرى حسن لـ"المونيتور" أنّ  "الوزارة حريصة على توفير التخصيصات الماليّة الكافية لإعمار مدارس الموصل،  وتوفير المناهج الدراسيّة الكاملة"، مشيرة إلى أنّ "الوزارة أطلقت حملة  ترميم مدارس الموصل وتأهيلها منذ عام 2017، وقد تمّ تأهيل مدرسة مسيحيّة  أخرى هي مدرسة القدّيس عبد الأحد طرابلس في منطقة الموصل الجديدة، بتنسيق  مع قسم مهندسي الأبنية المدرسيّة في الوزارة".
 تبدو الحاجة ملحّة إلى استعادة الحياة في  المناطق المحرّرة -لا سيّما الموصل التي تعاني من مشاكل كبيرة في ملفّ  التربية والتعليم بعدما خرجت 89 مدرسة عن الخدمة بسبب الدمار الذي لحق بها-  عبر إعادة تأهيل الرموز الثقافيّة والتعليميّة، لا سيّما مدارس  الأقلّيّات، التي تعيد ثقة أبناء الطوائف بمجتمعهم، وتجعلهم يستعيدون من  جديد دورهم في بناء المستقبل.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 نوفمبر 2018)

*الهيئة الادارية لمجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي تعقد اجتماعها الدوري الاعتيادي لشهر تشرين الثاني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقدت الهيئة الادارية لمجلس عشائر السريان  /برطلي الاجتماع الدوري الاعتيادي لشهر تشرين الثاني وذلك في تمام الساعة  السادسة من مساء يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 6 / 11 / 2018 في مقر المجلس .
 ادار الاجتماع السيد روني شمعون شعانا النائب الاول للمجلس بحضور اعضاء الهيئة الادارية وتم التباحث بالامور التالية :-
 نشاطات المجلس خلال الشهر الفائت
 التهيئة لعقد مؤتمر انتخابي للمجلس
 تهئية الطابق الثاني للمجلس وتم تشكيل لجنة من الهيئة الادارية لمتابعة الموضوع لتهيئة المكان المخصص لمكاتب المجلس .
 متابعة الامور الادارية للمجلس
 مناقشة المشاكل والمعوقات في برطلي ومتابعتها
 استغرق الاجتماع زهاء الساعتين من الزمن


----------



## paul iraqe (8 نوفمبر 2018)

*ورشة تدريبية حول الوساطة والتفاوض ضمن مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/ 
  متابعة : جميل الجميل – مسؤول إعلام مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى

          ضمن مشروع مدّ الجسور بين  مجتمعات نينوى أقامت منظمة UPP ورشة تدريبية حول موضوع ( الوساطة والتفاوض)  لمجموعة من شباب مكونات محافظة نينوى في أربيل لمدّة خمسة أيّام.

 بهذه الجُمل أدناه إبتدأت الورشة يوم الأحّد المصادف تشرين الثاني:  
 *طريق السلام هو أن تؤمن أنّ الإبتسامة هي أقوى من السلام
 *أن تؤمن بقدرة اليد الممدودة
 *أن تؤمن أنّ ما يجمع الناس هو أهم ممّا يفرّق بينهم
 * أن تؤمن أنّ وجود فروقات بين البشر هو غنى وليس خطر
 *أن تعتبر بأنّه يقع عليك أن تخطو الخطوة الأولى وليس الشخص الآخر
 *أن تتمكن من الإصغاء إلى الإنسان التعيس الذي يضيّع وقتك محتفظا بإبتسامة لك
 *أن ترحّب بالرأي الصائب وتتبناه وإن كان يخالف رأيك
 *أن تعتبر أنّ العنف هو ضعف وليس دليل قوة وأنّ المسامحة هي أكبر وأنفع من الإنتقام وأنّ السلام هو ممكن.
  قالها هذه الكلمات المدرّب الدولي ورئيس  مؤسسة حركة السلام الدائم "فادي أبي علّام" المتخصص في دراسات السلام  والنزاع حول أساسيات النزاع وتحليلها وكيفية حلجلة النزاعات والتوترات  وتخفيف من حدّتها وتقليل آثارها حيث بدأت الورشة بهذه العبارات "
 وبحضور عشرين مشاركا من كافة مكونات نينوى  من المسيحيين والأيزيديين والتركمان والعرب والشيعة والسنة والكاكائيين  إنطلقت فعاليات الورشة التدريبية من خلال التعارف بين المشاركين وأماكنهم  وخلفياتهم الثقافية والمجتمعية : حيث شمل اليوم الأول من التدريب :
 دخول الى حلّ النزاعات ، فهم النزاعات ،  اشكال وأنواع النزاعات ، العنف ، الإستجابة للنزاعات ، أسباب النزاعات ،  دائرة النزاع وشجرة النزاع ، خارطة النزاع.
 اليوم الثاني : تعريف التقنيات السلمية  لحل النزاع ، تقنية الحوار ، مهارات التواصل ، الحوار ، التحضير الذاتي  للحوار ، معوقات الحوار، الحوار والسجال ، إدارة النزاع ضمن المجموعة.
 اليوم الثالث : المفاوضات ، تعريف  المفاوضات ، الشروط اللازمة للتفاوض ، التفاوض التنافسي ، التفاوض التعاوني  ، تمرين حول آلية التفاوض لحل النزاعات.
 اليوم الرابع : تشكيل فرق التفاوض ، تمرين تفاوض تعاوني ، متابعة ، تمرين تفاوض تنافسي ، امتحان القدرات التفاوضية .
 اليوم الخامس : الوساطة، تعريف الوساطة  ومراحلها ، ميزات الوسيط الناجح ، عرض فيلم وساطة الرفاق ، تمرين لعب (لعب  أدوار) توزيع الشهادات التقديرية وكلمة الختام لفريق مشروع مدّ الجسور بين  مجتمعات نينوى.

 أشار عماد صبيح مساعد مدير مشروع مدّ  الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى " نتفاوض لنحيا معاَ ، التفاوض هو عنصر اساسي في  حياتنا فهو يدخل في بيوتنا وفي اعمالنا ويومياتنا ، لا نستطيع أن نصل  ونتواصل مع الآخر إن لم نتفاوض ونكون وسطاء في عملية التغيير وإدارة  المشاكل والنزاعات لن يكون هناك استقرار في الحياة العامة ، وعلينا التركيز  على مشكلة رئيسية ظهرت بعد التحرير ألا وهي النزاعات العسكرية والسياسية  على الأرض وخطورتها على المنطقة ،لهذا اخترنا في هذا التدريب أشخاصا  فعّالين في مجتمعاتهم ليكونوا مساهمين في تقليل من وتيرة النزاعات والمشاكل  التي تضرب التعايش المشترك والتماسك المجتمعي بين المكونات". 
 وقال المحامي بهنام وعد سقط  من الحمدانية  أحد المشاركين في ورشة الوساطة والتفاوض " لأنّ المحافظات التي مرّت  بتجربة داعش تعيش على صعيد من التوترات المستمرة لهذا لا زال النزاع قائما  في هذه المناطق ، ما تعلّمناه من هذه الورشة من أدوات ومهارات وخبرات  تجعلنا أن نساهم في إدارة النزاع والسيطرة عليه قبل أن يصبح نزاعا عسكريا  أو نزاعا طائفيا، كما أنّنا تعلّمنا كيف نستطيع بإختلافنا أن نقرّب وجهات  نظر المكونات مع بعضها البعض من خلال الأنشطة والفعاليات". 
 وأضاف "يونس شلاش" عضو إدارة مجلس قنطرة  الثقافي في مدينة الموصل  " نحن مجموعة من شباب نينوى بكافة مكوناتها  شاركنا بورشة عمل : التفاوض والوساطة ، ضمن مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات  نينوى التي تقيمها منظمة upp الإيطالية مع المدرب فادي أبي علام ، ما  تعلّمناه من هذه الدورة هي مجموعة أدوات ومعلومات تساعدنا على إدارة النزاع  وتحليل مشاكله وكيفية السيطرة عليه وكيف نكون صانعي السلام في مدننا  ومجتمعاتنا ، كما تعلّمنا كيف نتفاوض في كل الأمور بنجاح دون خسائر مع  التقنيات المستخدمة ".
 كما أشارت "ليلى صالح" منسقة مركز منظمة  UPP في مدينة الموصل "بأنّ التعايش بين المكونات أصبح إهتمام الموصليين في  الجوانب كافة ، وهناك بعض الأصوات التي تساهم في الترويج للنزاعات المحلية  وتشجع على العنف والكراهية ، لكنّنا إستطعنا أن نستقطب أشخاصا فاعلين في  المجتمع لهذا التدريب  كي يستطيعوا أن يؤثروا في مجتمعهم ويكونوا نقطة  إنطلاق لحل النزاعات والمشاكل التي تصادف مدينة الموصل". 
 وأشار الممثّل القطري لمنظمة UPP ومستشار  مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى "تأتي هذه التدريبات للمرحلة الثانية  من مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى كجزء مكمل للمرحلة الاولى من  المشروع من خلال اشراك الشباب في عملية التغيير الايجابي حيث ان التفاوض  والوساطة يعتبران من أهم وسائل السيطرة على النزاعات والخلافات التي تحصل  في مجتمعاتنا ، ومن المقومات الأساسية لضمان مجتمع مستقر يبني مستقبله على  أساس الحوار الإيجابي للوصول إلى طريق يساعد على إدارة النزاعات في مجتمعات  نينوى خاصة.
 ومن خلال هذه التدريبات للشباب النشطاء في  المجتمع المدني , يمكن الإسهام في بناء جيل شبابي فعالّ في التغيير  الإيجابي وتعزيز المشاركة النشطة والهادفة لجميع شرائح المجتمع في ترسيخ  قيم التنوع والسلام والاستقرار المجتمعي وحمايتها". 
 وأكّد المدرّب فادي أبي علّام على دور  الشباب حيث قال " إن الشباب هو عنوان للتغيير في كل المجتمعات لما يحمل من  طموح ورغبة لإثبات الذات ، وإذا ما تزوّد الشباب بالمعارف والمهارات  المتعلقة ببناء السلام فسيكونوا هم بناة السلام الفعليين لأن طبع الإنسان  مبني على الخير وليس على الشر. 
 ضمّ التدريب كافة مكونات نينوى حسب مراعاة  التعددية والتنوع والجندر في هذه الورشة وتم تهيئة مفاوضين ووسطاء ليكونوا  ناشطين في إدارة النزاع وحلّ المشاكل التي تصادف المجتمعات بالإضافة إلى  أنّهم سيساهموا في إطلاق حملات وأنشطة وفعاليات ستقيمها المنظمة بالتعاون  مع النشطاء لأرشفة السلام في مدن نينوى وتحقيقه وتعزيز دور التماسك  الإجتماعي.
 أختتمت الورشة التدريبية يوم الخميس  المصادف 9 تشرين الثاني  2018 بتوزيع شهادات مشاركة من قبل المنظمة ، جدير  ذكره بأنّ مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى بمرحلته الثانية قد إنقسم  إلى قسمين : القسم الأول هو إعادة وتأهيل مجموعة من المدارس في محافظة  نينوى وبناء قدرات الكادر التربوي وإقامة فعّاليات مع الطلبة، والقسم  الثاني بدأ ببناء قدرات نشطاء المجتمع المدني في مواضيع عديدة وتنمية  قدراتهم ليكونوا وكلاء السلام في مدنهم ومانعي الصراعات ، وسيشمل عدّة  أنشطة وفعاليات وحملات والعمل مع الإذاعات لبث برامج السلام ، والمشروع  ممّول من الوزارة الفدرالية للتعاون الإقتصادي والتنمية وتنفيذ منظمة جسر  إلى الإيطاليةUPP.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 نوفمبر 2018)

*بالصور.. بحضور رسمي ديني وشعبي طائفة الأرمن  الأرثوذكس في العراق تحتفل بمرور أربعين عاما على خدمة  نيافة المطران د.  آفاك آسادوريان الكنيسة والطائفة/ بغداد*




 عشتارتيفي كوم


----------



## paul iraqe (10 نوفمبر 2018)




----------



## paul iraqe (10 نوفمبر 2018)

*بالصور .. مراسيم قداس تقليد الراهبين توما متي وبطرس كوركيس الصليب المقدس/ دير مار متى - سهل نينوى*




 عشتارتيفي كوم


----------



## paul iraqe (10 نوفمبر 2018)

*التعليم السرياني يزور الجامعة الكاثوليكية في اربيل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 زار وفد من المديرية العامة للتعليم  السرياني في وزارة تربية اقليم كوردستان الجامعة الكاثوليكية في اربيل /  عنكاوا يوم الخميس 8/11/2018
 وضم الوفد السادة نزار حنا بطرس المدير  العام وصباح انطون مدير التعليم الاساسي السرياني وبمرافقة الاب ايشايا  داود المستشار السابق للتعليم السرياني وسليم منصور خبير التعليم السرياني  السابق .
 واستقبل الوفد من قبل السادة الدكتور صباح المالح رئيس الجامعة والاب دنحا مدير العلاقات وعدد من السادة المسؤولين فيها.
 قي البداية قدم الوفد تهانيه بمناسبة تسلم  الدكتور صباح المالح لرئاسة الجامعة وتحدث عن تجربة التعليم السرياني في  الاقليم والنجاح الذي تحقق في تهيئة اجيال من الخريجين المتسلحين بالعلوم  باشكالها اضافة الى تمكنهم العالي بلغتهم الام .
 بعدها قدم السيد رئيس الجامعة نبذة عن  بداية تاسيس الجامعة وسياستها الفنية واقسامها ومشاريعها المستقبلية واكد  على التواصل مع المؤسسات الحكومية والاهلية منظمات المجتمع المدني لغرض  تقديم افضل الخدمات لكافة شرائح المجتمع وتمنى الوفد للجامعة ولكوادرها  الموفقية والنجاح.
 واستمرت الزيارة لاكثر من ساعة


----------



## paul iraqe (10 نوفمبر 2018)

*كلمة اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان في الوقفة الاحتجاجية في بغداد دعما لاختيار وزير للثقافة من الوسط الثقافي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/


 تلبية لدعوة الاتحاد العام  للادباء والكتاب العراقيين شارك اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان،  في التجمع  الذي نظمه الاتحاد العام، في مبنى الاتحاد الكائن في ساحة الاندلس في  بغداد ، وذلك صباح يوم السبت المصادف 3/11/2018، وفي هذا التجمع النخبوي  تلت الاستاذة شرارة يوسف زرا ، بيان اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان ، ممثلة  عن رئاسة اتحاد السريان ..
 طالب البيان بضرورة ان يكون وزير الثقافة  من وسط الثقافي ومعروف فيه ويمتاز بالمهنية و الاسنقلالية وذات رؤية لتطوير  المشهد الثقافي. ولاق البيان استحسان المشاركين في هذا التجمع الثقافي  الحاشد.

https://m.facebook.com/story.php?story_fbid=722216658143841&id=100010665399085









الاستاذة شرارة يوسف زرا اثناء القائها بيان اتحاد الادباء والكتاب السريان


​


----------



## paul iraqe (10 نوفمبر 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تزور مدرسة ماريوحنا المختلطة الاهلية في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 ضمن خطة المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية في زيارة المدراس المشمولة بتدريس مناهج الدراسة السريانية في  مادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية والتابعة لتربية بغداد  الرصافة الثانية، اجرى وفد من المديرية العامة زيارة لمدرسة ماريوحنا  المختلطة الاهلية في بغداد، وذلك يوم الاربعاء الموافق 7 تشرين الثاني  2018. وضم الوفد الذي ترأسه السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة  السريانية ، السيدة فلورنس بهنام مدير قسم الاعداد والتدريب والاشراف  والسيد عماد داود مسؤول شعبة التدريب والاشراف في المديرية.
 زيارة الوفد لمدرسة ماريوحنا المختلطة  الاهلية جاءت للاطلاع على سير عملية التعليم فيها حيث تضم المدرسة ثلاث  مراحل (الروضة والابتدائية والثانوية)، واستقبل الوفد من قبل مديرة المدرسة  للمرحلة الابتدائية "الاخت" فيلب قرمة والسيد ممتاز الريس مشرف المدرسة،  وتم خلال اللقاء الحديث حول طرق وسير التعليم في المدرسة اضافة الى النتائج  المتميزة التي يحرزها التلاميذ والطلاب.
 هذا واجرى الوفد جولة للقاعات والصفوف  الدراسية التقى فيها الكوادر التعليمية والطلبة في المدرسة الابتدائية  والثانوية ، كما زار الوفد روضة ماريوحنا الاهلية وكان في استقباله مديرة  الروضة "الاخت" فيدل خوشابا والمعاونة ريم رمو، وتضم الروضة ثلاثة صفوف  وكذللك اربعة صفوف اخرى للتمهيدي.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 نوفمبر 2018)

*البطريرك الكردينال ساكو: وحدة كنيستنا المشرقية باتت ضرورية للحفاظ على وجودنا*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية/

 كلمة غبطة البطريرك الكردينال لويس  روفائيل ساكو في مؤتمر عن عبديشوع الصوباوي بمناسبة مرور 700 عام على  وفاته. قرأها المعاون البطريركي، سيادة المطران مار شليمون وردوني نيابة  عنه في جلسة الافتتاح. عُقد المؤتمر في 8-9 تشرين الثاني 2018 واشترك فيه  قداسة البطريرك مار كوركيس الثالث صليوا وعلماء في مجال الشرقيات من عدة  دول. وفيما يلي نص كلمة غبطته: 
 باسمي وباسم الكنيسة الكلدانية، أتقدم  بالشكر الجزيل الى المعهد الحبري للدراسات الشرقية، على تنظيمه هذا المؤتمر  بمناسبة مرور 700 سنة على وفاة اللاهوتي المشرقي الكبير عبديشوع الصوباوي  (النصيبيني) 1318-2018، و730 سنة  على زيارة الراهب برصوما موفد البطريرك  مار يهبالاها الثالث الى روما  واستقبال البابا نيقولاوس الرابع له في سنة  1288 واعطاه القربان المقدس في احد السعانين. وارسل معه تاجاً وخاتماً  للبطريرك مار يهبالاها علامة الوحدة.
 كما اشكر المعهد على ما أصدره من دراسات  وكتب ومقالات عن تراثنا وبطريقة  علمية ورصينة وعليه عرّف العالم بأهمية  هذا التراث الأصيل في مجالاته المتنوعة . كما اشكره على تنشئته كادرا من  الاكليروس الكلداني عبر دراستهم في هذا  المعهد العزيز، وانا واحد منهم.  نحن الشرقيين، والكلدان خصوصاً، مدينون للمعهد  جدا. واعتقد انه من الأهمية  بمكان اليوم ارسال طلاب من الاكليروس والعلمانيين  للدراسة في هذا المعهد  لأننا نحتاج الى اختصاصيين للتواصل مع تراثنا وتاوينه،  وللبقاء أمناء على  الاصالة من جهة وعلى ثقافة أبناء عصرنا من جهة أخرى.
 تراثنا ليس تراثاً قديماً جامداً، انما  تراث حيّ لا نزال نتوارثه، ونعيشه على صعيد  الأرض، واللغة والاباء  والطقوس. وهنا أؤكد بشدة على أهمية طقوسنا الجميلة ومواعظ اباء كنيستنا  التي حافظت على ايماننا حتى ابان (وقت) الاضطهادات والى اليوم. نحن عموما  ليس لنا لاهوت مدرسي كما الحال في الكنيسة الغربية. انما  طقوسنا هي ينبوع  حياة لنا. وما فعله مسيحيي الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى أثناء غزو داعش خير  دليل على التزامهم بايمانهم وتركهم كل شيء حتى وثائقهم الثبوتية من اجل ان  يحافظوا على مسيحيتهم ..
   من المؤكد ان امامنا اليوم تحديات كثيرة  تهدد وجودنا وتراثنا، علينا ان نواجهها  بايمان ورجاء ورؤية واضحة ومواقف  ثابتة وبارادة قوية. اني مؤمن بان الروح  القدس الذي قادنا في عدة أزمات  واضطهادات، هو يقودنا اليوم أيضاً. 
 يعدّ عبد يشوع الصوباوي أحد ابرز شخصيات  كنيسة المشرق في القرنين الثالث  عشر والرابع عشر لغزارة علمه، وعديد  تآليفه التي خلّفها في شتى مجالات الآداب  الكنسية. ولم يضاهيه احد الا  معاصره المفريان السرياني الأرثوذكسي غريغوريوس ابن العبري (1226-1286).  لذا يستحق أن يُخصص له هذا المؤتمر. وان على الكنيسة الكلدانية وكنيسة  المشرق الاشورية ان تتذكره بكل فخر واعتزاز. 
 عبديشوع الصوباوي الذي نحتفل بمرور 700  سنة على وفاته هو مثال  للاسقف    الذي يعلن الانجيل، والأب والراعي الذي  يربي ويرافق، واللاهوتي الذي يتمسك بدوره النبوي الشجاع. نلمس ذلك جلياً من  خلال كتاباته وحسّه الراعوي  المزدوج في  تثقيف المسيحيين بمباديء ايمانهم حتى يواجهوا أسئلة المسلمين،   وأيضاً تعريف المسلمين بايمان المسيحيين. وما يكتبه يعبر عن قناعته وعما   يعيشه.  فكتاباته شهادة حياة.
 عبديشوع شخص موسوعي وكاريسماتي منفتح على زمانه، وظروف كنيسته ومتطلبات مؤمنيها، عبديشوع شخصية  كنسية  بامتياز 
 كتَبَ عبديشوع في التاريخ واللاهوت  والقانون واللغة. كتابه الجميل “مركانيثا” والذي قمت بترجمته الى العربية  في السنة الأولى من كهنوتي، والذي يُعدّ تعليماً رسمياً للايمان المسيحي في  كنيسة المشرق التي اعتمدته كما جاء في مقدمته. اناجيله بالعربية المسجعة  على طريقة القران، مبادرة فذة أراد بها ان يقول للمسيحيين والمسلمين ان  الانجيل ليس اقل اعجازاً من القران. وكتابه الاخر “أصول الدين” الذي نشره  الأب جانماريا جانتزا الساليزياني يقدم فيه عبديشوع الديانة  المسيحية  بأسلوب منطقي ومفهوم واضعاً نور العقل فوق النقل. ويردُّ على اعتراضات  الاخرين في موضوع تحريف الانجيل والاشراك.
 فهرس المؤلفين، حافظ فيه على كل ما كتب حتى زمانه. هذا الاهتمام ساعد على  حفظ أسماء المؤلفين وعناوين مؤلفاتهم. فنحن مدينون له.
 كتاب فردوس عدن فاق المقامات التي الفها محمد الحريري البصري (1054م – 1112م) وهي من أشهر المقامات التي تنتمي إلى الفن القصصي الذي  ابتكره بديع الزمان الهمذاني.
 إن مؤلفات عبديشوع العديدة وضعته في مصاف  الكتّاب الأوائل في القرون  الوسطى والحديثة ولم يظهر بعده احد بهذا  المستوى، لربما بسبب الظروف  الجيوبولوتيكية والاضطهادات والتهجير فتقلص  نفوذ هذه المدارس اللاهوتية بعد غزو المغول للمنطقة.
 عبديشوع وكذلك البطريرك مار يهبالاها  الثالث والراهب برصوما والعديدون في كنيستنا قد وضعوا الإنجيل في أولويات  حياتهم، من دون خوف او تردد ، واليوم على مسؤولي كنيستَينا الكلدانية  والاشورية التمثل بهم. فالاصالة والحداثة رسالة  متجددة.
 علينا ان نخطط لاستراتيجية ورؤية مسيحية  مشرقية موحدة تحافظ على وجودنا  ودورنا. علينا ان نكون اقوى من الانقسام،  وان نرفع الحواجز النفسية والتاريخية  فنحقق وحدة كنيسة المشرق الضرورية في  هذه الظروف القاسية حيت نواجه تحديات ضاغطة، منها على سبيل المثال الهجرة  والتطرف الديني. وحدتنا سوف  تساعدنا على بلوغ مستقبل أفضل لشعبنا واكثر  زدهارا. شكرا


----------



## paul iraqe (10 نوفمبر 2018)

*عرس روحي بأستقبال قداسة أبينا البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا في رعية مريم العذراء في لندن *





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/

 بفرح عامر ومحبة وأيمان أحتشدت جموع  المؤمنين من ابناء كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في كنيسة مريم العذراء في لندن –  أنكلترا صبيحة يوم الأحد 28 تشرين الاول 2018 للقاء أبينا البطريرك خليفة  بطرس الرسول وحارس الكرسي الرسولي لكنيسة المشرق كرسي ساليق وقطيسفون قداسة  مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم يرافقة  أصحاب النيافة الأجلاء نيافة مار عبديشوع أوراهام أسقف أوربا ونيافة مار  أبرم خاميس أسقف غرب أمريكا ونيافة مار بولص بنيامين أسقف شرق أمريكا.

 في تمام الساعة التاسعة والنصف من  صبيحة ذاك اليوم ترأس قداسة أبينا البطريرك القداس الالهي لتعلو أصوات  المصلين والمرنمين فرحا وتسبيحا وتمجيدا للرب يسوع المسيح كما علت أصوات  الملائكة تسبيحا للرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد، حيث أحتشد المؤمنين في داخل  الكنيسة وخارجها ليتقبلوا جسد الرب ودمه من يدي قداسته ولينالوا البركة  الابوية، وقد عاون قداسته في القداس الالهي نيافة الأسقف مار أبرم خاميس.

 وفي موعظته تحدث قداسته شاكرا الرب  على عونه ومساندته لمشاركة أبناء الرعية الذبيحة الالهية، مستطردا أن حياة  الأنسان حين يملؤها العمل الصالح ويسير في الطريق القويم فأن ذلك الانسان  سيعيش حياة هنيئة وأكد قداسته على أن في كل مرة نستمع لكلمات الرب في  الأنجيل نشعر بأننا نستمع لها لاول مرة.
 هذا وبعد أن أنهى قداسته  موعظتة تشارك المؤمنين في تناول الذبيحة الالهي جسد الرب ودمه مغفرة  للخطايا، حيث قام قداسته بمناولة القسم الاول من المؤمنين ليعاونه بعدها  نيافة الأسقف مار بولص بنيامين بمناولة القسم الثاني من المؤمنين.

 وليحتشد ابناء الرعية بعد ختام  القداس الالهي لنيل البركة الابوية ولقاء قداسته ونيل الصلوات بوضع يمينه  المباركة ولالتقاط الصور التذكارية.

 مآدبة الأفطار كانت قد أعدت من قبل  لجنة سيدات الرعية في الجمعية الآشورية في أنكلترا والتي أحتضنت الجموع  الغفيرة من ابناء الرعية المؤمنين، وحال دخول قداسته وأصحاب النيافة  الأجلاء تعالت أصوات المرنمين بترتيل صلاة أستقبال الرعاة الأجلاء لتمتزج  الورود وأصوات التصفيق بمشاعر الفرح والمحبة والسرور تماثل أستقبال  المؤمنين الاوائل لرسول الرب وتلاميذه فهم اليوم يستقبلون رسول المسيح  خليفة بطرس الرسول على الكرسي الرسولي لساليق وقطيسفون . هذا وبعد أن أنتهى  الحضور من تناول الأفطار قام الأب الخورأسقف أسطفانوس يلدا بالترحيب  بقداسته وأصحاب النيافة الأجلاء لتعلوا أصوات التصفيق فرحا بأباء الكنيسة  الأجلاء : لتقوم بعدها السيدة أكنيس نيسان بالترحيب بقداسته وأصحاب النيافة  بأسم الجمعية الآشورية: ليتحدث بعدها نيافة الأسقف مار عبديشوع أوراهام  أسقف الأبرشية ملقيا كلمة قيمة عن مكانة كنيسة المشرق وإرثها الايماني  العريق المتوارث من رسل الرب وتلاميذه وعن ما مرت به من أضطهادات على مر  العصور ولكن أيمان ابنائها جعلها متماسكة ثابتة على أيمانها القويم راسخة  في التعليم الذي سلمه الرسل والتلاميذ لنا منذ القدم وقدم نيافته الشكر  لاعضاء الجمعية الآشورية على فتح أبواب الجمعية في هذا اليوم المبارك  ليجتمع فيه أبناء الكنيسة. في ختام كلمة نيافته ،قدمت رعية مريم العذراء في  لندن لقداسته وأصحاب النيافة الأجلاء هدايا تعبر عن محبتهم وامتنانهم  وتقديرهم لاباء الكنيسة.

 لتتعالى أصوات التصفيق مجددا  لاستقبال قداسته ليلقي كلمة جسدت معاني الأيمان والأبوة ليلهم الحاضرين  ويحثهم على التسمك بأرثهم العريق متحدثا عن التبشير في كنيسة المشرق الذي  وصل إلى اقاصي الارض مبشرين بأسم الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد، مستطردا  أنه ومنذ يومه الأول وأستلامه لمهام السدة البطريركية يدعو الرب ويصلي أن  الثقة التي منحتها الكنيسة لقداسته بأعتلاء الكرسي الرسولي ليحفضها ويرعاها  بدعم ومساندة الرب له، كما وشكر قداسته القيمين على الجمعية الآشورية  لاستضافتهم لابناء الكنيسة ولرعاتها في بيت الجمعية الآشورية.

 عصر اليوم ذاته زار قداسة أبينا  البطريرك وأصحاب النيافة الأجلاء والأباء الكهنة قداسة البطريرك مار أفرام  كريم بطريرك الكنيسة السريانية الأرثذوكسية وأصحاب الغبطة والنيافة الأجلاء  المرافقين له حيث عبر قداسته عن فرحته بهذه اللقاء الذي كان صدفة جميلة  ليلتقي فيها الأخوة لعبروا عن محبتهم لبعضهم البعض، هذا وتبادل صاحبي  القداسة الحديث عن أوضاع المسيحين في الشرق الأوسط وما تمر به المنطقة  وأثره على المسيحيين وعلى البلدان في الشرق الأوسط بشكل عام. ومن جانبة رحب  قداسة مار أفرام بقداسة البطريرك والوفد المرافق له شاكرا له هذه الزيارة  التي جسدت أواصر الاخوة المسيحانية بين الكنيستين على أمل لقاءات أخوية  ورسمية أخرى تجسد هذه المحبة المسيحانية وقدم قداسة مار أفرام لقداسة مار  كيوركيس والاساقفة الاجلاء هدايا رمزية عبرت عن محبتهم وتقديرهم لقداسته  وأصحاب النيافة. يوم الخميس ودعت رعية مريم العذراء أبيها الروحي قداسة  البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا مصحوبا برعاية الرب ليعود إلى المانيا  ومنها إلى مقر الكرسي الرسولي في العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 نوفمبر 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يستقبل وفداً من تجمُّع  المؤسّسات الخيرية الكاثوليكية للكنائس الشرقية في زيارته إلى مدرسة ملائكة  السلام للنازحين العراقيين من أبناء الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية، بيروت*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 بعد ظهر يوم الإثنين ١٢ تشرين الثاني  ٢٠١٨، استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك  السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، وفداً من تجمُّع المؤسّسات الخيرية  الكاثوليكية للكنائس الشرقية ROACO، وذلك خلال زيارة الوفد لمدرسة ملائكة  السلام للنازحين العراقيين من أبناء كنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية، بيروت.
     رافق الوفدَ في زيارته سيادةُ المطران  جوزف سبيتيري السفير البابوي في لبنان، وضمّ الوفد إكليروساً وعلمانيين،  يمثّلون مؤسّسات خيرية كاثوليكية في الفاتيكان وألمانيا وفرنسا وبلجيكا، من  بينهم المونسنيور الخوراسقف باسكال كولنيش مدير العمل الكاثوليكي Œuvre  d’Orientفي فرنسا، والأب قرياقس أمين هذه اللجنة في مجمع الكنائس الشرقية  في الفاتيكان، والشمّاس منهل مخوّل من كنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية،  ممثّلاً مؤسّسة التضامن مع مسيحيي الشرق في بلجيكا.
     رحّب غبطة أبينا البطريرك بأعضاء  الوفد، شاكراً إيّاهم على محبّتهم واهتمامهم بمساعدة مسيحيي الشرق الذين  يعانون محنة النزوح والتهجير القسري والإقتلاع من أرض الآباء والأجداد، وهم  يبحثون عن بلد آمن يعيشون فيه بالطمأنينة وبكرامة إنسانية.
     وأكّد غبطته أنّ الأساس هو الشهادة  للإيمان بالرب يسوع، مشدّداً على التمسّك بالعادات والتقاليد الأصيلة  الموروثة عن الآباء والأجداد، ومنوّهاً إلى أهمّية الثقة بالرب يسوع القائل  "لا تخف أيّها القطيع الصغير".
     وكانت مداخلات لعدد من أعضاء الوفد  الذين أكّدوا على محبّتهم وتضامنهم واستعدادهم الدائم لمساعدة مسيحيي الشرق  كي يتابعوا أداء الشهادة لإيمانهم بالرب يسوع رغم الظروف الصعبة والأيّام  العصيبة التي يعانونها.
     وجال غبطة أبينا البطريرك مع أعضاء  الوفد على عدد من صفوف المدرسة، والتقوا بالطلاب، واستمعوا إلى بعض  نشاطاتهم وفعالياتهم، وعقدوا لقاءً مع بعض الأهالي.
     وقد رافق غبطتَه سيادةُ المطران مار  يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية، والأب حبيب مراد  أمين سرّ البطريركية، والأب يوسف سقط المسؤول عن إرسالية العائلة المقدسة  للنازحين العراقيين من كنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية، والشمّاس كريم كلش.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 نوفمبر 2018)

*النائب كلارا عوديشو : التجاوزات سبب رئيسي لهجرة أبناء شعبنا.. سرعة انهاء ملف التجاوزات واجب وضرورة ملحة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في 9/11/2018 وفي ديوان محافظة دهوك،  شاركت النائب عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في برلمان  اقليم كوردستان كلارا عوديشو، الى جانب كل من السيد فريد ياقو وروبينة  اويملك عضوي قائمتي الرافدين والوحدة القومية على التوالي، في الإجتماع  الذي دعا اليه السيد محافظ دهوك لبحث قضية التجاوزات على أراضي وممتلكات  ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في محافظة دهوك، شارك في الإجتماع  عدد من المسؤولين عن هذا الملف.
 تحدث السيد المحافظ بعد الترحيب بالسادة  المجتمعين عن ملف التجاوزات وحتمية ايجاد الحلول الناجعة لها ومهما كانت  المعرقلات منطلقاً من أن الإستقرار وتحقيق الأمن والأمان في الإقليم هو في  مقدمة الأولويات التي تسعى اليها حكومة الإقليم ، وفي هذا الصدد أوضح السيد  المحافظ بأنه سبق وان نوقش هذا الملف قبل سنة من الآن وبأمر من السيد  مسعود البارزاني بدراسة الموضوع ووضع الحلول لكل التجاوزات، ومن جانبنا  وتنفيذا لهذه الأوامر شكلنا لجنة رئيسية في ديوان المحافظة ولجان فرعية على  مستوى القائم مقاميات لتحديد التجاوزات وحصرها والمقترحات التي ترتأيها  لإيجاد الحلول لها، وبعد ان ادت هذه اللجان عملها وكتبت التقارير حولها  واعدت ملفا كاملا من كل النواحي ورفعها الى اللجنة الرئيسية في المحافظة  لدراستها واقرارها ورفعها الى الجهات العليا، وبين أيضا وحسب هذه التقارير  بإن البعض من هذه التجاوزات يمكن حلها عن طريق الحكومة المحلية والآخرى  رفعت الى مجلس وزراء الإقليم والقسم الآخر بحاجة الى تعويضات مالية، وبين  السيد المحافظ بأن التجاوزات شملت 55 قرية ، 29 منها تم حلها حسب تقارير  اللجان المعنية وبقي 26 قرية لم يرفع التجاوز لحد اللحظة لانها تحتاج الى  مبالغ مالية كتعويضات والبعض منها محال الى القضاء للبت فيها، . وفي ختام  حديثه اكد بأنه مصر على ايجاد الحلول النهائية للتجاوزات واغلاق الملف، هذه  الحلول التي تصب في مصلحة شعبنا ومهما كانت نوعها وزمانها.
 بعدها توالت المداخلات ومنها مداخلة  النائب كلارا عوديشو، والتي اكدت على سرعة وضرورة انهاء هذا الملف بما يضمن  حقوق شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في ارضه وأملاكه، وقالت بالرغم من  طرح هذا الملف لمرات عديدة ومن قبل الكثيرين ولكنه ما زال غير مغلق، واضافت  اليوم وأكثرمن أي يوم اخر نحن في المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  نؤمن بانه يجب الإهتمام به وهو ضرورة حتمية وواجب على الجميع، لضمان وحدة  الصف، والضرب على يد كل من تسول نفسه بالوقوف بالضد من انهاء هكذا ملف،  فالأقليم ومنذ 1991 له السلطة التنفيذية القوية لفرض هيبته، ولكن للاسف لم  يكن اداءه بالمستوى المطلوب، مما ادى الى ازدياد نزيف الهجرة نتيجة الشعور  بالغبن، وأبدت النائبة استعدادها الدائم للمساعدة في هذه المهمة التي لا  تخلو من الصعوبة، ولكنها ستبقى وفية للعهد الذي قطعته لناخبيها بدفاعها عن  هذا الملف الحيوي والمهم، كما أكدت بأن شعبنا والشعب الكوردي كانوا وسيبقون  شعبين يشتركون في الأرض والعيش المشترك والنضال من أجل تحقيق الغد الأفضل  لهم، وأضافت بأن شعبنا يطمح الى تطبيق الشراكة الحقيقية في كل المفاصل  الإدارية والتنفيذية والتشريعية والأمنية، انطلاقا من أن تحقيق الأفضل شأن  مشترك بين الجميع.

 المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري
 مكتب الثقافة والإعلام
 10/11/2018


----------



## paul iraqe (13 نوفمبر 2018)

*ريحان حنا النائبة في البرلمان العراقي عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي تطالب بتخصيص حصة من وظائف الوزارات الامنية لأبناء المكون المسيحي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بغداد اليوم/
 طالبت النائبة في البرلمان العراقي عن  قائمة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري ريحان حنا ، السبت، 10  تشرين الثاني، 2018، بتخصيص نسبة للمسيحيين ضمن التعيينات الحكومية وفِي  الوزارات الامنيةً وفق ما أقره الدستور العراقي، منبهة الى ان إعداد  المسيحين فيها ضئيل جدا ولا يتوافق مع النسبة السكانية للمسيحيين في  العراق.
 ودعت حنا في بيان "رئاسة مجلس النواب  ورئيس مجلس الوزراء الى تخصيص نسبة من التعيينات في الوزارات الحكومية  والأمنية  للمكون المسيحي نظرا الحيف الذي تعرضوا له خلال السنوات السابقة  وعدم تعيينهم بِمَا يتناسب مع نسبتهم السكانية في العراق".
 ونبهت حنا الى ان "الدستور العراقي أكد  على ان القوات الامنيةً تتشكل بنِسَب توازي نسبة المكونات العراقية من اجل  ضمان تمثيل جميع المكونات العراقية في قوات الامن بصنوفها".
 وشددت على ان "الالتزام بما أقره الدستور  العراقي في تمثيل المكونات في القوات الامنيةً سيضمن تشكيلها بشكل وطني  ومهني بعيدا عن التهميش والاقصاء وبالتالي فإنها تحظى بثقة الشعب العراقي  بجميع اطيافه"، لافتة الى ان "نسبة المسيحيين في القوات الامنية رمزية او  تكاد تكون شبه معدومة".
 وتابعت قائلة ان "الحكومة الجديدة التي  صوتنا عليها والبرلمان باعتباره ممثل لجميع اطياف الشعب العراقي أمامهما  تحديات واستحقاقات للشعب يجب ضمان تلبيتها وتحقيقها خلال الدورة الجديدة".


----------



## paul iraqe (13 نوفمبر 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور دير الراهبات، بنات مريم الكلدانية بروما *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زار مساء السبت 10 تشرين الثاني 2018 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك  الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو دير بنات مريم  الكلدانيات في  روما في منطقة   Villaggio San Giuseppe ،  وقد رافقه   معاونه سيادة المطران شليمون وردوني . والتقى بالاخوات الراهبات  اطلع على  نشاطهن في المنطقة ومع الاب فريدريك كاهن رعية سيلفا نيراSilva Nera  ثم  زار مغارة العذراء وصلوا من اجل السلام والاستقرار في العراق والمنطقة.  علما ان الدير ينضم  مع الرعية مرة في الشهر   تطواف  كبير الى هذه المغارة  يشارك فيه  جمهور كبير من المصلين.
 غدا يسافر غبطته مع معاونه الى مدينة تورينو للمشاركة في مؤتمر حول مسيحيي الشرق العربي.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 نوفمبر 2018)

*السيد بشير شمعون شعيا يحضر الاجتماع الاول لمجلس حكماء سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 حضر السيد بشير شمعون شعيا عضو مجلس حكماء  سهل نينوى النائب الثاني لمجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي الاجتماع الدوري  الاول للجنة حكماء سهل نينوى في تمام الساعة العاشرة من صباح يوم الجمعة  الموافق 9 / 11 / 2018 في مقر كلية الادارة والاقتصاد التابعة لجماعة  الحمدانية قرب مفرق الحمدانية .
 ادار الاجتماع الاستاذ سمير وتم خلال الاجتماع مناقشة ما يلي :
 دراسة مخرجات ورشة التخطيط وتحديد منسقي اللجان.
 الوضع العام في سهل نينوى.
 خطط عمل اللجان والمبادرات المقبلة .
 مناقشة مخرجات الجلسة الحوارية الخاصة باستحداث الوحدات الادارية .
 كانت الحوارات بناءة ومنتجة لخدمة اهلنا وشعبنا في نينوى وسهل نينوى .


----------



## paul iraqe (13 نوفمبر 2018)

*كلارا عوديشو النائب عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي في برلمان كوردستان: قرار رسمي بعدم جواز بيع اراضي المسيحيين لغيرهم في دهوك*



 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 صرحت النائب كلارا عوديشو عن قائمة المجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري بان السيد الاتروشي محافظ دهوك سيصدر  قرارا الاربعاء الموافق 14 تشرين الثاني ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ بعدم جواز بيع الاراضي التي  يملكها ابناء شعبنا الى غير المسيحيين ..وكذلك بمنع اقامة او تنفيذ اية  مشاريع  تهدف الى التغيير الديموغرافي ...
 هذا القرار جاء نتيجة للاجتماع الذي عقد في ظ،ظ، من تشرين الثاني الحالي  للبحث في مشكلة التجاوزات على اراضينا واملاكنا.
​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 نوفمبر 2018)

*لاجئ مسيحي عراقي: "لقد نجونا من الموت بمعجزة ... في المرة القادمة لن ننجو"*







   وفقاً لتقرير صدر العام الماضي عن ثلاث جمعيات مسيحية، لم يكن وصول  داعش سوى "نقطة تحول" لاتجاه يسير بخطى متسارعة بالفعل حيث عانى المسيحيون  "من فقدان الأمل الكلي لمستقبل آمن ومضمون". الصورة: World Vision​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- ورلد وتج مونيتور/
 12 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر 2018

 لقد غادر 80ظھ من المسيحيين السوريين  بلادهم منذ بداية الحرب الأهلية في عام 2011، في حين أن 50ظھ من مسيحيي  العراق قد تم تشريدهم منذ عام 2006، وفقًا لتقرير صادر عن الجمعيات الخيرية  المسيحية "الابواب المفتوحة الدولية" في يونيو من العام الماضي. وقال  التقرير إن وصول داعش لم يكن سوى "نقطة تحول" في اتجاه يسير بخطى متسارعة  بالفعل حيث عانى المسيحيون "من فقدان الأمل الكلي لمستقبل آمن ومضمون".
 استقبل لبنان أكبر عدد من اللاجئين ، وفي  كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 2016، استمعت مجموعة الدفاع ADF International إلى بعض  قصصهم التي شاركوها الآن مع World Watch Monitor في المقتطفات أدناه، وتتم  الإشارة إلى الأشخاص الذين تمت مقابلتهم من خلال أحرفهم الأولية وحدها،  حفاظا على سلامتهم.
 "عشنا في الموصل [شمال العراق] حتى عام  2005 [عندما] أطلقت رصاصة على منزلنا". وبين يونيو/ حزيران و يوليو/ تموز  2005، حاول الإرهابيون خطف ابننا ثلاث مرات، لكنه تمكن من الفرار "، قال  س.ه. ، وهو أب لخمسة، مضيفًا أنه بعد ذلك انتقل مع عائلته، بمن فيهم ثلاثة  أطفال معاقين، إلى قره قوش، التي تبعد30 كلم جنوب شرق الموصل.
 بعد ثلاثة أشهر من وصول الدولة الإسلامية  إلى هناك، في 6 أغسطس/ آب 2014، فرت العائلة من جديد. "أعطونا ثلاثة  خيارات: التحول الى الاسلام، الموت أو الجزية (ضريبة خاصة لغير المسلمين)" ،  قال س. هـ. ، مضيفاً أنهم هربوا هذه المرة إلى لبنان - لأنهم "مسيحيون  وناطقون بالعربية".
 ن. أب لطفلتين يبلغ من العمر 43 عاماً،  هرب إلى لبنان في شباط / فبراير 2015 بعد أن أعطاه داعش إخطاراً كتابياً  مدته 24 ساعة لمغادرة بغداد، وترك وظيفته ومنزله، أو سيتم قتله هو وعائلته.
 "قُتل أقاربي - ابن عمتي وأهله - جراء  تفجيرات في منزلهم، لأنهم لم يرغبوا في ترك عملهم أو دينهم. تم اختطاف  زملائي. وقد تم إطلاق سراح بعضهم بمبلغ 16000 دولار أمريكي، بينما قُتل  آخرون. قيل لهم إن عليهم أن ينكروا المسيح وإلا سيقتلون.
 من الصعب تقييم عدد القتلى على يد داعش، لكنه قد تم العثور على مقابر جماعية الأسبوع الماضي، بعضها يحتوي على آلاف الجثث.

*"المسيحيون يجب أن لا يعيشوا"*
 س. و ه.ك. عائلة مسيحية أخرى، ، عاشت في  الحسكة على مدى 70 عاما، شمال شرق سوريا، حيث كانوا يعيشون في سلام مع  جيرانهم المسلمين، حسب قول س. كل ذلك تغير مع وصول الدولة الإسلامية.
 "انضم جيراننا إلى داعش [والمجموعة]  استخدمت [هم] للتواصل معنا [بأننا كان لدينا] ثلاثة خيارات: التحول الى  الاسلام، أو المغادرة، أو الموت. أحرقوا مزرعتنا في الليل لقتلنا، لكننا لم  نكن هناك. هربنا، من قرية إلى أخرى. لدينا أخوان، لكننا الآن لا نعرف أي  شيء عنهما. وقال س. "ليس لدينا أي اتصال بهم منذ فرارنا"
 يتذكر مسيحي كاثوليكي يبلغ من العمر 71  عاماً ، يُعرف باسم س. هـ.، كيف هرب هو وأخوه إلى حلب، سوريا في 27 كانون  الأول/ ديسمبر 2013، ليجدوا ملاذاً في مزرعته في الرقة، ليجدوا مزيداً من  الخطر. "لقد أصيب سائق سيارة الأجرة لدينا في الرقبة. تم الاعتداء علي وعلى  أخي وحبسنا في قن الدجاج، في غرفة مظلمة. كنا محبوسين لمدة ثلاثة أيام.  كانت هذه آخر مرة أرى فيها أخي، وقد أرادوا من اسرونا معرفة ما إذا كنا  أصحاب المزرعةام لا. سرقوا أموالي. أخبرني جيراني لاحقا أن هذا هو داعش.
 "لقد اعطونا طعاما خاصا للكلاب، وأخبروني  أن المسيحيين يجب ألا يعيشوا. قيل لنا: اعتنقوا الإسلام، أو تقتلون. قالوا  لي إذا غيرت ديني، سيعطونني المزرعة. الجزية كانت أيضًا خيارًا آخر.  لكن  البعض من جيراني الأرمن، قتلوا حتى بعد دفع الجزية.
 وقال "إنه تمكن من الفرار عندما هاجم  الجيش السوري داعش، وبمساعدة جيرانه المسلمين، وأنه هرب إلى لبنان لأنه سمع  أن الأمم المتحدة يمكن أن تساعده. لقد انتظرت ثلاث سنوات. الأمم المتحدة  لم تساعدني بشكل مباشر. أجريت مقابلة في السفارة الفرنسية. أخبروني أن  الأمر سيستغرق 20 يومًا.  وقد مر شهران ".
 أثناء المقابلة، عاش مع أصدقاء في بيروت  ونجا من ثلاث نوبات قلبية. وقال: "لا أريد العودة إلى الرقة أو حلب. لقد  عانيت كثيرا من الصدمة ولا يمكن أن أعود أبداً. لا أريد أن أتذكر ما حدث.  انه صعب جدا."

*الصدمة النفسية*
 وينطبق الشيء نفسه على عائلة مسيحية  كلدانية من باطنايا، شمال العراق. لم يتمكنوا من الفرار بسبب حالات المرض  في العائلة، عندما دخلت داعش المدينة في آب/ أغسطس 2014. جاء المتشددون إلى  منازلهم بشكل متكرر، مهددين بالاغتصاب والقتل إذا لم يتحولوا الى الاسلام  أو إذا دعوا أي شخص للمساعدة.
 قال الوالد البالغ من العمر 63 عاماً  والمعروف باسم ج.ه.ج:" بعد 22 يومًا، أخذ داعش عائلتنا بأكملها إلى سجن  الشرقاط في الموصل وسرق كل ما لدينا".
 "فصلوا عني ابني البالغ من العمر 14 سنة  وأنا من زوجتي وابنتي وطفلنا المعاق. ظننت أنهم سيقتلاننا أنا وابني، ولم  أكن أعرف ماذا سيحدث لعائلتي. بعد أربعة أيام أخذوني وابني إلى سجن آخر، في  كركوك، وقد ابقونا هناك لمدة خمسة أيام حتى أطلقوا سراحنا. في هذه  الأثناء، تم إطلاق سراح [زوجتي] من السجن بسبب طفلنا المعاق. أخذت ابنتنا  وطفلنا المعاق إلى كنيسة في كركوك. هذا هو المكان الذي تم لم شملنا فيه."
 وخوفا على حياتهم، هربوا إلى بيروت، لكنه  قال إن ابنته تعاني من صدمة نفسية وأنهم لن يعودوا أبداً: "لقد نجونا من  الموت بمعجزة ... في المرة القادمة لن ننجو".

​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 نوفمبر 2018)

*لاجئ مسيحي عراقي: "لقد نجونا من الموت بمعجزة ... في المرة القادمة لن ننجو"*







   وفقاً لتقرير صدر العام الماضي عن ثلاث جمعيات مسيحية، لم يكن وصول  داعش سوى "نقطة تحول" لاتجاه يسير بخطى متسارعة بالفعل حيث عانى المسيحيون  "من فقدان الأمل الكلي لمستقبل آمن ومضمون". الصورة: World Vision​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- ورلد وتج مونيتور/
 12 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر 2018

 لقد غادر 80٪ من المسيحيين السوريين  بلادهم منذ بداية الحرب الأهلية في عام 2011، في حين أن 50٪ من مسيحيي  العراق قد تم تشريدهم منذ عام 2006، وفقًا لتقرير صادر عن الجمعيات الخيرية  المسيحية "الابواب المفتوحة الدولية" في يونيو من العام الماضي. وقال  التقرير إن وصول داعش لم يكن سوى "نقطة تحول" في اتجاه يسير بخطى متسارعة  بالفعل حيث عانى المسيحيون "من فقدان الأمل الكلي لمستقبل آمن ومضمون".
 استقبل لبنان أكبر عدد من اللاجئين ، وفي  كانون الأول/ ديسمبر 2016، استمعت مجموعة الدفاع ADF International إلى بعض  قصصهم التي شاركوها الآن مع World Watch Monitor في المقتطفات أدناه، وتتم  الإشارة إلى الأشخاص الذين تمت مقابلتهم من خلال أحرفهم الأولية وحدها،  حفاظا على سلامتهم.
 "عشنا في الموصل [شمال العراق] حتى عام  2005 [عندما] أطلقت رصاصة على منزلنا". وبين يونيو/ حزيران و يوليو/ تموز  2005، حاول الإرهابيون خطف ابننا ثلاث مرات، لكنه تمكن من الفرار "، قال  س.ه. ، وهو أب لخمسة، مضيفًا أنه بعد ذلك انتقل مع عائلته، بمن فيهم ثلاثة  أطفال معاقين، إلى قره قوش، التي تبعد30 كلم جنوب شرق الموصل.
 بعد ثلاثة أشهر من وصول الدولة الإسلامية  إلى هناك، في 6 أغسطس/ آب 2014، فرت العائلة من جديد. "أعطونا ثلاثة  خيارات: التحول الى الاسلام، الموت أو الجزية (ضريبة خاصة لغير المسلمين)" ،  قال س. هـ. ، مضيفاً أنهم هربوا هذه المرة إلى لبنان - لأنهم "مسيحيون  وناطقون بالعربية".
 ن. أب لطفلتين يبلغ من العمر 43 عاماً،  هرب إلى لبنان في شباط / فبراير 2015 بعد أن أعطاه داعش إخطاراً كتابياً  مدته 24 ساعة لمغادرة بغداد، وترك وظيفته ومنزله، أو سيتم قتله هو وعائلته.
 "قُتل أقاربي - ابن عمتي وأهله - جراء  تفجيرات في منزلهم، لأنهم لم يرغبوا في ترك عملهم أو دينهم. تم اختطاف  زملائي. وقد تم إطلاق سراح بعضهم بمبلغ 16000 دولار أمريكي، بينما قُتل  آخرون. قيل لهم إن عليهم أن ينكروا المسيح وإلا سيقتلون.
 من الصعب تقييم عدد القتلى على يد داعش، لكنه قد تم العثور على مقابر جماعية الأسبوع الماضي، بعضها يحتوي على آلاف الجثث.

*"المسيحيون يجب أن لا يعيشوا"*
 س. و ه.ك. عائلة مسيحية أخرى، ، عاشت في  الحسكة على مدى 70 عاما، شمال شرق سوريا، حيث كانوا يعيشون في سلام مع  جيرانهم المسلمين، حسب قول س. كل ذلك تغير مع وصول الدولة الإسلامية.
 "انضم جيراننا إلى داعش [والمجموعة]  استخدمت [هم] للتواصل معنا [بأننا كان لدينا] ثلاثة خيارات: التحول الى  الاسلام، أو المغادرة، أو الموت. أحرقوا مزرعتنا في الليل لقتلنا، لكننا لم  نكن هناك. هربنا، من قرية إلى أخرى. لدينا أخوان، لكننا الآن لا نعرف أي  شيء عنهما. وقال س. "ليس لدينا أي اتصال بهم منذ فرارنا"
 يتذكر مسيحي كاثوليكي يبلغ من العمر 71  عاماً ، يُعرف باسم س. هـ.، كيف هرب هو وأخوه إلى حلب، سوريا في 27 كانون  الأول/ ديسمبر 2013، ليجدوا ملاذاً في مزرعته في الرقة، ليجدوا مزيداً من  الخطر. "لقد أصيب سائق سيارة الأجرة لدينا في الرقبة. تم الاعتداء علي وعلى  أخي وحبسنا في قن الدجاج، في غرفة مظلمة. كنا محبوسين لمدة ثلاثة أيام.  كانت هذه آخر مرة أرى فيها أخي، وقد أرادوا من اسرونا معرفة ما إذا كنا  أصحاب المزرعةام لا. سرقوا أموالي. أخبرني جيراني لاحقا أن هذا هو داعش.
 "لقد اعطونا طعاما خاصا للكلاب، وأخبروني  أن المسيحيين يجب ألا يعيشوا. قيل لنا: اعتنقوا الإسلام، أو تقتلون. قالوا  لي إذا غيرت ديني، سيعطونني المزرعة. الجزية كانت أيضًا خيارًا آخر.  لكن  البعض من جيراني الأرمن، قتلوا حتى بعد دفع الجزية.
 وقال "إنه تمكن من الفرار عندما هاجم  الجيش السوري داعش، وبمساعدة جيرانه المسلمين، وأنه هرب إلى لبنان لأنه سمع  أن الأمم المتحدة يمكن أن تساعده. لقد انتظرت ثلاث سنوات. الأمم المتحدة  لم تساعدني بشكل مباشر. أجريت مقابلة في السفارة الفرنسية. أخبروني أن  الأمر سيستغرق 20 يومًا.  وقد مر شهران ".
 أثناء المقابلة، عاش مع أصدقاء في بيروت  ونجا من ثلاث نوبات قلبية. وقال: "لا أريد العودة إلى الرقة أو حلب. لقد  عانيت كثيرا من الصدمة ولا يمكن أن أعود أبداً. لا أريد أن أتذكر ما حدث.  انه صعب جدا."

*الصدمة النفسية*
 وينطبق الشيء نفسه على عائلة مسيحية  كلدانية من باطنايا، شمال العراق. لم يتمكنوا من الفرار بسبب حالات المرض  في العائلة، عندما دخلت داعش المدينة في آب/ أغسطس 2014. جاء المتشددون إلى  منازلهم بشكل متكرر، مهددين بالاغتصاب والقتل إذا لم يتحولوا الى الاسلام  أو إذا دعوا أي شخص للمساعدة.
 قال الوالد البالغ من العمر 63 عاماً  والمعروف باسم ج.ه.ج:" بعد 22 يومًا، أخذ داعش عائلتنا بأكملها إلى سجن  الشرقاط في الموصل وسرق كل ما لدينا".
 "فصلوا عني ابني البالغ من العمر 14 سنة  وأنا من زوجتي وابنتي وطفلنا المعاق. ظننت أنهم سيقتلاننا أنا وابني، ولم  أكن أعرف ماذا سيحدث لعائلتي. بعد أربعة أيام أخذوني وابني إلى سجن آخر، في  كركوك، وقد ابقونا هناك لمدة خمسة أيام حتى أطلقوا سراحنا. في هذه  الأثناء، تم إطلاق سراح [زوجتي] من السجن بسبب طفلنا المعاق. أخذت ابنتنا  وطفلنا المعاق إلى كنيسة في كركوك. هذا هو المكان الذي تم لم شملنا فيه."
 وخوفا على حياتهم، هربوا إلى بيروت، لكنه  قال إن ابنته تعاني من صدمة نفسية وأنهم لن يعودوا أبداً: "لقد نجونا من  الموت بمعجزة ... في المرة القادمة لن ننجو".

​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 نوفمبر 2018)

*على مدى ستة ايام من تشرين الاول واصلت منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان توزيع ( 435) منظومة تصفية وتحلية المياه المنزلية  للعوائل في مركز قضاء الحمدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 - على مدى ستة ايام من تشرين الاول واصلت  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان توزيع ( 435) منظومة تصفية وتحلية المياه  المنزلية للعوائل في مركز قضاء الحمدانية.
 - 1200 اسرة تستفيد من هذه المنظومية الخدمية الصحية التي جاءت بدعم من منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية CSI.

 تواصلت جهود فريق اغاثي من منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان للفترة من 25 تشرين الاول الى 31 من الشهر نفسه عام  2018 بتوزيع ( 435) منظومة تصفية وتحلية مياه الشرب لخدمة ( 1200) عائلة في  مركز قضاء الحمدانية، وتم التوزيع في مقر منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  الكائن في مركز قضاء الحمدانية وضم الفريق السادة لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب  رئيس المنظمة ووليم وردا عضو مجلس الادارة ومسؤول العلاقات العامة فيها  ويوحنا يوسف توايا رئيس فرع المنظمة في اربيل وعامر أيوب ، فارس جرجيس  ،فرحان يوسف، يوسف اسحق، أمير سعيد مال الله اعضاء الهيئة العامة والناشط  شموئيل.
 هذا ويأتي هذا الانجاز الاغاثي المذكور  بدعم من منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية CSI من اجل دعم عودة المهجرين  والنازحين الى ديارهم وتلبية احتياجاتهم الخدمية المنزلية الاساسية، بعد ان  ادركت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان اهمية مثل هذه الخدمات وما تجسد من  ضرورة حياتية تتعلق بحماية الصحة.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 نوفمبر 2018)

*رؤى متفائلة حول التنوع الديني في العراق*







   الكاتب خلال زيارته كنيسة تاريخية في جنوب بغداد (تصوير: سعد سلوم).​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الفنار للاعلام/
 سعد سلوم، 12 تشرين الثاني 2018

 في شهر حزيران الماضي، رافقت قساً  بلجيكياً يعيش في العراق منذ أكثر من أربعة عقود في رحلة لزيارة كنيسة  تاريخية في جنوب بغداد تدعى “كوخي” نظراً لوجود أكواخ للعمال حولها في  الماضي. كان القس، الذي اتخذ إسماً محلياً هو”منصور المخلصي”وأسس مركزاً  للدراسات المشرقية في كنيسة الروم الكاثوليك ببغداد، مرتبكاً من فكرة  اصطحاب زائرين إلى تلك البقعة التي لم يجرؤ أحد على زيارتها طوال الخمس عشر  سنة الماضية.
 وعلى الرغم من تعرض مناطق آثارية كثيرة  للنهب أو التدمير على يد تنظيم داعش في محافظة نينوى، فإن هذه المنطقة  البعيدة بقيت بعيدة عن العمليات العسكرية. في الوقت نفسه، تعاني هذه  المنطقة – كغيرها من المناطق الأثرية في العراق -من الإهمال الرسمي رغم  وقوعها في منطقة غاية في الجمال على ضفاف  نهر دجلة الأسطوري.
 مضت السيارات بموازاة “سورساليق” الذي  يعود للقرن الأول الميلادي وسط ثكنات عسكرية للجيش، الذي كثف من نقاط  الحراسة لضبط العنف في هذه المنطقة الخارجة عن السيطرة.عندما وصلت السيارات  إلى تل كبير يحتوي على مدرجات طينية، تلى الأب منصور الصلاة على أرواح  الشهداء من المؤمنين الأوائل بالمسيحية من الذين ترتسم قبورهم في هذا التل  الذي يطلق عليه تسمية “تل عمر”. تكلمت مع جنود تموضعوا فوق التل وكانوا  مندهشين من كون المكان يشكل أهمية دينية استثنائية، إذ اعتقدوا أنه مجرد تل  بناه القرويون لصد الفيضان.
 انتهى مسار الرحلة بزيارة موقع كنيسة كوخي  في تل قصر بنت القاضي، وكان قد تم اكتشافها من قبل بعثة آثارية ألمانية  نحو سنة 1929، ما تزال آثار عملية تنقيبهم بادية للعيان، وفي المكان نفسه،  وعلى مستوى أعمق توجد آثار كنيسة أخرى أصغر وأعمق مبنية على النمط نفسه.
 خلال الرحلة، تحدث الأب منصور عن مدائن  اخرى لا تقل أهمية، بنيت على ضفة نهر دجلة قبل أن يغير النهر مجراه أكثر من  مرة ويفصلها عن موقعها القديم أو يجعلها على يمينه تارة وعلى يساره تارة  أخرى. من بين هذه المدن : المدينة المدورة (بهرسير)، وقبلها ساليق اليونانية (300 ق.م) التي بنيت على جهة دجلة اليسرى وكانت منفصلة عن قطيسفون. والأخيرة (قيطسفون) أسست تحت أسم “ساليق الجديدة” 39-47 ق. م، وكانت تقع على الجانب الأيمن من نهر دجلة.
 بعد وصولنا، دعانا سكان من قبيلة الجبور  المسلمة لتناول سمك المسكوف على الطريقة العراقية. في الحقيقة، كانت الدعوة  هي الجانب الأكثر إشراقاً في زيارة كوخي. إذ أن استعدادات السكان المسلمين  في المنطقة لإستقبال الزوار المسيحيين لـكوخي تكشف رغبة حقيقية في التخلص  من الصور النمطية السائدة عن عداوات دينية وطائفية بين مسلمي ومسيحيي  العراق.
 كان من السهل رؤية رغبة هولاء الناس في  إستعادة حياتهم، وأن يتوقف الآخرون عن تنميطهم بكونهم “إرهابيين” أو على  الأقل متعاونين مع “داعش”. وهو ما دفعني للتفكير في أهمية التركيز على  إحياء هذه المنطقة وغيرها من المناطق الأثرية في البلاد والاستثمار فيها  كمزارات للسياحة الدينية والأثرية أيضاً. سيعود هذا الاستثمار بفوائد  اقتصادية أكيدة على سكان هذه المناطق المهمشة والمعزولة بفعل الحرب عبر  توفير فرص عمل لسكانها، وسيشكل خطوة حقيقية للتخلص من صور العنف والنزاع  والانقسام في الذاكرة فضلاً عن إظهار الصورة الحقيقية التعايش الإسلامي  المسيحي في العراق وإعادة بناء الثقة بين السكان في فترة مابعد داعش. أعتقد  أن هذا النوع من الإستثمار سيكون عامل وحدة وقوة في مقابل سياسات  الإنقسام. كما أنه سيشجع السكان على الحفاظ على هذا التراث الغني باعتباره  مورداً هاماً لمعيشتهم.
 بالطبع، يشكل الاستثمار في إحياء المواقع  الدينية ككنيسة “كوخي” أيضاً فرصة لإعادة بناء اقتصاد قائم على التنوع  الديني والثقافي كبديل للاقتصاد القائم على النفط.
 إن الإستثمار في اقتصاد التنوع الديني  للعراق لا يقتصر على الاستفادة من التاريخ الغني للديانة الإسلامية  والمسيحية في البلاد، بل يشمل أيضاً الديانة اليهودية خاصة وأن العراق كانت  المركز الروحي لليهود قرابة الألف عام فضلاً عن وجود العديد من اضرحة  أنبياء العهد القديم في أنحاء مختلفة من البلاد كقبر النبي حسقيل في محافظة بابل، وقبر عزرا هسوفير (العزير)  في محافظة ميسان، وقبر النبي دانيال في محافظة كركوك وغيره الكثير من  المزارات التي تعد فرصة لا تعوض لإعادة بناء الروابط بين الأجيال الجديدة  من اليهود والمسلمين للتحرر من عقود الكراهيات ومخاوف الصراع.
 من جهة أخرى، يشكل وجود العديد من  المرجعيات الروحية أحد أبرز مصادر القوة الناعمة للبلاد، ففضلا عن وجود  آيات الله بما فيهم المرجع الأعلى لشيعة العالم في النجف (فاتيكان الشيعة)،  ومراجع كبار أخرون في كربلاء، فإن هناك مرجعيات روحية تتخذ من العراق  مركزا لها، مثل المرجعية الدينية العالمية لطائفة الصابئة المندائيين في  العاصمة بغداد وسط البلاد، والمرجعية الدينية العالمية للايزيديين في شيخان  في محافظة نينوى شمال البلاد، فضلا عن مرجعية الكلدان الكاثوليك في  العالم، ومرجعية كنيسة المشرق الآشورية  التي عاد كرسيها الى العراق بعد أن ظل منذ سبعينيات القرن الماضي خارج  البلاد (في شيكاغو في الولايات المتحدة)، ومرجعيات طوائف إسلامية مثل  الطائفة الشيخية في البصرة جنوب البلاد، وهناك اقليات دينية لا يوجد مثيل  لها في العالم العربي مثل الكاكائيون في شمال البلاد الذين يمثلون امتدادا  لطائفة أهل الحق في ايران، والشبك الذين يعدون أقلية إثنية تستقر في منطقة  سهل نينوى، وتتميز بتراث عرفاني  مميز من التصوف.
 وهنا لا بد من التأكيد على نقطتين  أساسيتين لتحقيق هذا الاستثمار. أولاً: يتوجب على الدولة إصدار تشريعات  تحمي التنوع الديني وتكرسه في دستورها وجميع قراراتها التنفيذية. ثانياً:  لا بد  من تصميم مناهج دراسية مدرسية وجامعية تعرف الطلاب بالتنوع الديني  الذي تتمتع به بلادهم وتسهم في نشر وعي وثقافة تقبل الأخر ونبذ التعصب  وخطابات الكراهية، بالإضافة إلى دعم البحوث العلمية التي تعمل على توثيق  هذا التراث وتقترح وسائل ممكنة للحفاظ عليه وحمايته لكونه رأس مال لا ينضب  وسياج لحماية العراق ووحدة أبناءه.

  ------------
 *سعد سلوم: أكاديمي وصحافي عراقي متخصص في  الأقليات العراقية وحقوق الإنسان. يرأس قسم الأبحاث في كلية العلوم  السياسية في الجامعة المستنصرية، وهو أحد الأعضاء المؤسسين للمجلس العراقي  للحوار بين الأديان. تركز منشوراته على الأقليات العراقية وتشمل كتب  “الأقليات في العراق” (2013) ، “المسيحيون في العراق” (2014) و “السياسات  والمجموعات الإثنية في العراق” (2014).






   الكاتب مع سكان من قبيلة الجبور المسلمة يتناولون سمك المسكوف على الطريقة العراقية. (الصورة: سعد سلوم)


----------



## paul iraqe (15 نوفمبر 2018)

*اجراءات حكومية لوقف سرقة أملاك المسيحيين في العراق*






عشتارتيفي كوم- العربي الجديد/


بغداد ــ علي الحسيني


 14 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر 2018

 أصدرت الحكومة العراقية تعليمات صارمة  لدوائر التسجيل العقاري، للحد من تزوير أوراق أملاك المواطنين المسيحيين  لبيعها، في إجراءات جديدة لتدارك ما تبقى من تلك الأملاك قبل أن تسيطر  عليها جهات متنفذة أو مليشيات، إلا أن مصير آلاف العقارات التي كانت مملوكة  لمسيحيين، والتي تم بيعها أكثر من مرة، أو هدّم بعضها وشيدت مكانها مبان  جديدة لا يزال مجهولا.

 وقال مصدر حكومي لـ"العربي الجديد"، إن  "الحكومة أصدرت تعليماتها إلى وزارة العدل ودائرة التسجيل العقاري، بوقف أي  بيع أو شراء للعقارات في بغداد وكركوك ونينوى والبصرة، وعدم الترويج لأي  معاملة تخصّ عقارات المكوّن المسيحي في البلاد"، مبينا أنّ "هذا الإجراء  يأتي للحفاظ على تلك العقارات من محاولات الاستيلاء عليها من جهات متنفذة".
 وأضاف المصدر الذي طلب إخفاء هويته، أن  "دائرة التسجيل العقاري بدأت تطبيق إجراءات صارمة لمتابعة العقارات  المملوكة للمسيحيين بعد قيام بعض الجهات بالاستيلاء عليها"، مشيرا إلى أنّ  "الدائرة نجحت العام الحالي، في إحباط أكثر من 50 حالة لتحويل ملكية عقارات  لمسيحيين مهاجرين أو نازحين داخل البلاد إلى غيرهم، بدعم من متنفذين  وموظفين فاسدين".

 من جهته، قال المواطن العراقي يعقوب أوانيس  لـ"العربي الجديد"، إنّ "عمليات الاستيلاء على منازل وعقارات المسيحيين ما  زالت مستمرة في بغداد، وباقي المحافظات، وخاصة نينوى والبصرة وكركوك. وقعت  شخصيا ضحية عمليات الاستيلاء على عقاراتنا، واكتشفت فقدان بيتي عندما عدت  إلى العراق بعد رحلة النزوح. باع المؤجر المنزل إلى شخص ثالث بأوراق مزورة  سجلت بالدائرة العقارية، وتم هدم المنزل وتحول إلى عمارة سكنية".
 وأكد  أنه "منذ عدت حتى اليوم، أراجع دوائر الشرطة والعقارات، لكني لم أحصل على  شيء، إذ إن الشخص الذي سلب منزلي تابع لإحدى الجهات الحزبية المتنفذة"،  محملا الحكومة مسؤولية ذلك لأنها لم تتدخل لحماية أملاك المسيحيين.

 وقال الناشط المدني في بغداد آدم لويس كوركيس لـ"العربي الجديد"، إن "أكثر  من 1450 عقارا تابعا لمسيحيين، تم الاستيلاء عليها من جهات متنفذة بمساعدة  موظفين فاسدين في دوائر التسجيل العقاري التابعة لوزارة العدل، وكثير من  العاملين في هذه الدوائر فاسدون ويعرقلون سير المعاملة لإجبار المراجع على  دفع مبالغ مالية".

 وأوضح أنّ "المسيحيين خسروا عقارات بملايين  الدولارات في عدد من المحافظات، وخاصة المحافظات التي هجر منها أهلها عقب  سيطرة تنظيم "داعش" عليها، وحين عاد هؤلاء إلى مدنهم ومناطقهم اكتشفوا أن  أملاكهم لم تعد ملكهم، أو لم تعد موجودة أصلا على أرض الواقع".
 ولم يعرف مسؤول محلي في محافظة الموصل إن  كانت الإجراءات الحكومية الجديدة ستشمل العقارات التي سلبت من المسيحيين  فعليا، وذكر لـ"العربي الجديد"، أن "نينوى شهدت العدد الأعلى في جريمة  الاستيلاء على منازل المسيحيين، واكتشفنا حتى الآن 350 عقارا حاولت جهات  تحويلها لأسماء جديدة، وهي تابعة للمكون المسيحي"، مبينا أنّ "نحو 100 عقار  تم تحويلها لأشخاص بأسماء مزورة، وهناك عشرات الأملاك في مدن أخرى جرى  الاستيلاء عليها من جهات متنفذة، ولم تتم إعادتها لأصحابها".

 وسجل  العراق منذ 2003، أسوأ موجة نزوح وهجرة جماعية للمكوّن المسيحي في البلاد،  واشتدت هذه الموجة بعد اجتياح "داعش" لعدد من المحافظات عام 2014، ما منح  الجهات الحزبية والمتنفذة والمليشيات الفرصة للسيطرة على أملاك المسيحيين  وبيع أغلبها.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2018)

* جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في القوش تستقبل وفداً أمريكياً*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 عقدت الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية  USAID ممثلة بالسيد ماكس بريموراك الممثل الخاص لبرنامج مساعدة الأقليات  التابع للوكالة وبالتعاون مع جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في القوش جلسة حوارية  حول دعم المجتمعات والأقليات في سهل نينوى, بحضور نائب القنصل الأمريكي في  اربيل السيد كريكوري موريسون ووفد من الدبلوماسيين الأمريكيين العاملين في  مجال دعم الأقليات مع ممثلين عن بعض الدوائر الحكومية ومنظمات المجتمع  المدني المحلية والدينية وذلك على قاعة جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في القوش  صباح الأربعاء 14/11/2018.
 بدأت هذه الجلسة بكلمة ترحبية للسيد غزوان  القس يونان رئيس الجمعية بالضيوف الكرام شاكرًا دعم الحكومة والشعب  الأمريكي للمنطقة بشكل خاص والبلد بشكل عام وتطرق إلى الواقع الخدمي وجهود  إعادة الأعمار لمنطقة سهل نينوى وتحديدًا ناحية القوش.  بعدها قدم الوفد  الزائر الشكر لجمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في القوش كأحد الشركاء التنفيذيين  لبرنامج USAID  في العراق حيث تحدث السيد كريكوري موريسون نائب القنصل  الأمريكي والسيد ماكس بريموراك ممثل برنامج USAID  عن رغبتهم في العمل بشكل  اكبر لتطوير المنطقة والعمل مع المنظمات المحلية وشريحة الشباب واستمعوا  وأجابوا لمداخلات واستفسارات واقتراحات الحضور.  
 بعدها اجتمع الحضور على مأدبة غداء في  إحدى قاعات الجمعية ومن ثم قام الوفد الضيف بزراعة شجرتين خارج الجمعية  كرمز وعلامة على زرع الأمل وتجديد الطموح بمستقبل أفضل لدى أهالي سهل  نينوى.
 ويذكر أن الوفد الأمريكي بالإضافة إلى مقر  الثقافة الكلدانية فقد قام بزيارة عدة أماكن أخرى، حيث زار مرقد النبي  ناحوم في القوش ودير الربان هرمزد وتفقد عددا من المشاريع الممولة من  الوكالة الأمريكية في البلدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2018)

*بتنسيق مع حكومة عبد المهدي ..إدارة ترامب: سنرمم نينوى ونضغط لتوزيع الثروات ودعم الاقليات*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- كركوك الآن/
 علي اياد – اربيل

 يقول الممثل الخاص للولايات المتحدة  الامريكية في برنامج دعم الاقليات في العراق، ماكس بريموراك، أن الولايات  المتحدة تنفق مساعدات في مناطق مختلفة من محافظة نينوى، “لكن أبناء المدينة  ليسوا على علم بذلك”، ما دعا إلى وضع شعار الولايات المتحدة على المشاريع  التي يتم تبنياها من قبلها.
 واستعرض بريموراك خلال لقائه مع عدد من  المؤسسات الإعلامية بينها  (كركوك ناو)، في مقر القنصلية الأميركية في  أربيل، الجهد الذي تبذله إدارة الولايات المتحدة الأميركية لإعادة  الاستقرار في نينوى واعمار البنى التحتية فيها.
 وكشفت القنصلية الأميركية في أربيل، عن  رسالة هي الأولى من نوعها وجهها البيت الأبيض الى حكومة رئيس مجلس الوزراء  عادل عبد المهدي، مشيرة إلى خطط لدعم الأقليات في محافظة نينوى ودور في  إعادة اعمار المدينة، فيما أكدت إدارة بلادها “ستضغط” على الحكومة العراقية  لإنفاق أموال أكبر في المحافظة.

*"وتمول الولايات المتحدة منظمة “UNDP” التابعة للأمم المتحدة والتي تمارس نشاطًا في الموصل منذ استعادة المدينة."*

 ” إن جهود الولايات المتحدة لدعم  الاستقرار في المدينة لا يقتصر على المساعدات المادية، بل يشمل “رسائل  سياسية” مهمة”. هذا ما أكده بريموراك الذي كشف عن مكالمة هاتفية صريحة  “أولى من نوعها” بين البيت الأبيض ورئيس مجلس الوزراء عادل عبد المهدي بشأن  الأقليات.
 بريموراك ، الذي يرى أن مسؤولية البناء  تقع على عاتق الحكومة عراقية، قال على لسان الرئيس الأميركي دونالد ترامب:  “سنرمم البنايات المتضررة ولا نية لنا في بناء أخرى جديدة”. مضيفًا أن  “العراق بلد غني لذا ستضغط إدارة ترامب على الحكومة العراقية لتوزع الثروات  على الشعب”.

*"وتعرضت  الأقليات في محافظة نينوى إلى عمليات نزوح وتهجير  إبان سيطرة تنظيم  الدولة الإسلامية  “داعش” على المحافظة في حزيران من عام 2014."*

 وتطرق الممثل الخاص للولايات المتحدة  الامريكية في برنامج دعم الاقليات في العراق، إلى اعتماد الاقتصاد في  البلاد بشكل شبه تام على النفط، حيث يذهب الجزء الأكبر من إيراداته المالية  على شكل رواتب للموظفين في القطاع الحكومي، مؤكدا تشجيع الولايات المتحدة  الأميركية فتح باب الاستثمار ودعوة رجال الأعمال. ودعا وسائل الإعلام إلى  لعب دور في هذا الصدد.
 وتعرضت المناطق التجارية الحيوية  والأسواق، خاصة تلك التي تقع في في مدينة الموصل، والتي وصفها، ماكس  بريموراك، بـ “قلب الاقتصاد لكل نينوى”، إلى دمار لحق بأغلبها نتيجة  العمليات العسكرية التي خاضتها القوات العراقية لاستعادة المدينة من سيطرة  “داعش”.
 وبشأن التعايش المجتمعي، أكد بريموراك  وجود مشاريع مستقبلية  هدفها المصالحة وعودة الحياة، وبرامج أخرى تختص  بالمتضررين وخاصة الناجيات الأيزيديات، مشيرا الى تواصل العمل منذ شهرين  وبوتيرة متصاعدة بهذا الشأن، فيما بين أن البيت الأبيض منح تأييده المطلق   لبرامج اعادة الاستقرار في المناطق التي تعرضت للتدمير في معركة التحرير  والتي اطلق عليها رئيس الوزراء السابق حيدر العبادي “قادمون يانينوى”.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2018)

*مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يزور نيافة الحبر الجليل مار طيمثاوس موسى الشماني*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 في تمام الساعة العاشرة من صباح يوم  الاثنين الموافق / 11 / 2018 قامت الهيئة الادارية لمجلس عشائر السريان /  برطلي بزيارة نيافة الحبر الجليل مار طيمثاوس موسى الشماني رئيس ابرشية دير  مار متى وتوابعها للسريان الارثوذكس الرئيس الفخري للمجلس في دير مار متى  الناسك ..
 واستقبل الوفد من قبل نيافته والراهب يوسف ورافق الوفد السيد القاضي رائد اسحق متي عضو مجلس النواب العراقي السابق .
 تضمنت الزيارة مناقشة عدة مواضيع ونقاط  اهمها تحديد موعد المؤتمر الخامس لانتخاب هيئة ادارية جديدة للمجلس الدورة  الخامسة وكذلك تشكيل لجنة موسعة لمناقشة مواد النظام الداخلي وادخال  تعديلات بما ينسجم مع المرحلة الحالية وتقوية المجلس ورفده بالكفاءات  البرطلية واخذ بركة نيافته بالدعم المستمر في كافة مجالات عمل المجلس وكذلك  مجمل امور تخص بلدة برطلي السريانية .
 وودع الوفد بمثل ما استقبل من قبل نيافته بحفاوة وتقدير



 المزيد على الرابط ادناه
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.352390551999251&type=1&l=3d7f3d94a2


----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2018)

*نشاط اليوم الخامس من مهرجان مار عوديشو الثالث، معرض للفن التشكيلي والاعمال اليدوية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/

 الاربعاء ١٤-١١-٢٠١٨
 تحت عنوان  “الطبيعة العراقية” وبمشاركة ٩ فنان وفنانة في الفن التشكيلي و اكثر من ١٠  مشارك ومشاركة في اعمال اليدوية، افتتح اليوم معرض خاص باعمالهم برعاية  الاب د. أبريم الخوري وبمشاركة الاباء الافاضل:
 الاب يونان الفريد- كنيسة روم الارثدوكس
 الاب البير هشام- كنيسة تهنئة العذراء
 وجمع غفير من مختلف الطوائف المسيحية والوفود من الاحزاب والمؤسسات الكنسية والقومية.
 هذا وقد شارك في معرض الفن:
 -الفنان انترانيك اوهانيسيان- فن التشكيلي
 -الفنان بسام صبري- فن التشكيلي
 -الفنان يروانت اوزونيان- فن التشكيلي
 -الفنان رعد ميخائيل- فن التشكيلي
 -الفنان جون خالد- فن التشكيلي
 -الفنانة شميران ميخائيل- فن التشكيلي
 -الفنان سديم فؤاد- فن التشكيلي
 -الفنانة مريم هراند- فن التشكيلي.

 وفي معرض الاعمال اليدوية:
 -ديانا فوزي
 -جانيت سركيس
 -خالدة اسرائيل
 -روبرت ولسن
 -نرجس ايرميا
 -هدى موسيس
 -خنا عوديشو
 -سميرة سلطان
 -الشوا بكو
 -مارلين يارو
 -مجموعة من المشاركين في دورة الرسم على الزجاج المقامة في كنيستنا.

 نشكر فنانينا على اعمالهم الاكثر من  رائعة والمشاركين بالاعمال اليدوية والاباء المشاركين بالافتتاح وجميع  الحاضرين من مختلف كنائسنا في بغداد؛ وكل المنظمين والعاملين.

 غدا سيختتم المهرجان بالقداس بمناسبة تذكار مار عوديشو ساعة 4:30 عصراً وبعدها أكل التذكار والختام.
 والرب يبارك الجميع.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2018)

*بحضور 50 من القيادات الدينية وصانعي السياسات، انطلاق حوارات ويلتون بارك حول المواطنة الحاضنة للتنوّع*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 يجتمع 50  من القيادات الدينية وصانعي  السياسات من 11 بلدًا مختلفًا في الإمارات العربيّة المتّحدة في الأسبوع  الجاري لبحث سبل تعزيز “المواطنة الحاضنة للتنوّع” في المنطقة. يجمع هذا  الملتقى كبار علماء الدين المسلمين والمسيحيّين ومن الأديان الأخرى، إلى  جانب عدد من صانعي السياسات، بهدف تكوين تفاهم مشترك ما بين الأديان،  وبلورة تعريف للمواطنة الحاضنة للتنوّع، وكذلك بحث سبل إمكانيّة تطبيقها  بهدف المساعدة في معالجة الإقصاء والتميّيز، والمسبّبات الأساسيّة للتطرّف  العنيف.
 وسوف يُعقد ملتقيان آخران للحوار حول هذا  الموضوع في السنة القادمة لتمكين إدخال تغيير تشريعي وعملي بهدف تعزيز  المواطنة الحاضنة للتنوّع في أنحاء المنطقة. هذه الحوارات يستضيفها ويلتون  بارك، وهي وكالة تنفيذيّة تتبع وزارة الخارجيّة البريطانيّة، ومنتدى تعزيز  السلام في المجتمعات المسلمة ومقره في أبو ظبي، ومركز رشاد للحوكمة  الثقافيّة في مؤسسة أديان ومقره في لبنان.
 افتتح المؤتمر في 12 تشرين الثاني/نوفمبر  في أبو ظبي، وتوالى على الكلام في الجلسة الافتتاحيّة كلًّا من رئيس منتدى  تعزيز السلم في المجتمعات المسلمة الشيخ عبدالله بن بيّه، ومبعوث رئيسة  الوزراء البريطانية الخاص لحريّة الدين أو المعتقد لورد ويمبلدون طارق  أحمد، والأمين العام لرابطة العالم الإسلامي سعادة الشيخ د. محمد بن عبد  الكريم العيسى، ومعالي المستشار بالديوان الأميري في الكويت د. عبدالله  المعتوق، ورئيس مؤسسة أديان الأب د. فادي ضو، ورئيس أساقفة كركوك  والسليمانيّة في العراق المطران يوسف توما، والأمين العام مركز الملك  عبدالله العالمي للحوار معالي الأستاذ فيصل بن معمر، والأمينة العامة لمجلس  كنائس الشرق الأوسط د. ثريا بشعلاني، ومستشار الرئيس المصري للشؤون  الدينيّة الشيخ أسامة الأزهري.
 قال رئيس منتدى تعزيز السلم في المجتمعات  المسلمة الشيخ عبد الله بن بيه: “السلام هو الغاية الأساسيّة وراء الجهود  التي نبذلها، وبدون السلام لا يمكن إحلال أي فضيلة أخرى. والأزمات التي  تواجه الشرق الأوسط كانت وطأتها كبيرة على الأقليّات الدينيّة، لكن الأذى  الذي تتعرض له الأقليّات يؤذي الأغلبيّة أيضًا. ومن واجبنا معالجة هذا  التحدي في عصرنا هذا. وإعلان مراكش لحقوق الأقليّات الدينيّة في العالم  الإسلامي، الذي تبناه 250 من علماء المسلمين في سنة 2016، أرسى الأسس  الدينيّة والفكريّة لهذا المسعى. وهذه الحوارات سوف ترتكز إلى أسس ذلك  الإعلان، وتسعى إلى ترسيخ مبادئه في القانون. لا نريد عالمًا يتوفر فيه  الأمان للمسلمين فقط دون غيرهم. بل نريد عالمًا يشعر الجميع فيه بالأمان”.
 وقال رئيس مؤسسة أديان الأب البروفسور  فادي ضو: “لكي نتغلب على الأثر المدمّر لداعش على المنطقة وشعوبها  المتنوّعة، نحن بحاجة إلى إطار جديد لتعزيز العيش معًا في المجتمعات  العربيّة. ونحن نؤمن بأن مستقبل هذه المجتمعات يعتمد على قدرتها على تطبيق  مبدأ المواطنة الحاضنة للتنوّع التي تساعد في إعادة بناء الثقة والترابط  الاجتماعي، وتضمن في نفس الوقت المساواة في مشاركة جميع المواطنين. ونحن  نحتاج إلى إسهام الأديان في عملية الإصلاح هذه”.
 وقال وزير شؤون حقوق الإنسان بوزارة  الخارجيّة البريطانيّة لورد طارق أحمد: “بصفتي وزيرًا لشؤون حقوق الإنسان  في الحكومة البريطانيّة، ومبعوث رئيسة الوزراء الخاص لحريّة الدين أو  المعتقد، فإنني ملتزم كل الالتزام بالدفاع عن حريّة الدين أو المعتقد  للجميع، وفي كل مكان. فالدفاع عن حرية الدين ليس مجرد الصواب الواجب فعله،  بل إنه أيضًا يؤدي إلى أن تصبح المجتمعات أكثر أمانًا وازدهارًا وسلامًا.  أتطلع قُدمًا للمشاركة في هذا الحوار الذي يسعى إلى تحديد التغييرات  العمليّة اللازمة لتعزيز الاندماج لجميع المواطنين”.
 ويلتون بارك هو منتدى عالمي للنقاش  الاستراتيجي، وينظّم ما يربو على 60 مؤتمرًا كل سنة في المملكة المتحدة وفي  أنحاء العالم، ويحضر مؤتمراته 3,000 ممثل عن 130 بلدًا، وهم من قطاعات  السياسة، والأعمال، والدبلوماسيّة، والمجتمع المدني، والأديان، والإعلام،  والقطاع الأكاديمي والعسكري. ونحن نركز على قضايا الازدهار والعدالة والأمن  الدولي، ونساعد في إحراز تقدم في أجندة السياسة الخارجيّة من خلال تحفيز  النقاش الحيوي وتشجيع الشموليّة. توفر مؤتمرات ويلتون بارك بيئة محايدة  تتيح للمشاركين التعبير بكل صراحة عن وجهات نظر متضاربة، الأمر الذي يشجع  التفاهم ما بين مختلف المناطق والأديان والقطاعات. والنقاشات في هذه  المؤتمرات لا تُنسب لقائليها، وهذا يشجع الحوار المفتوح.
 تأسس ويلتون بارك عام 1946 للمساعدة في  استعادة السلام والديموقراطيّة في أوروبا بعد الحرب، وفي سنة 1991 أصبح  بمثابة وكالة تنفيذيّة تتبع وزارة الخارجيّة البريطانيّة. منتدى تعزيز  السلم في المجتمعات المسلمة منتدى تعزيز السلم في المجتمعات المسلمة، ومقره  في أبو ظبي، هو بمثابة منصّة للحوار والتسامح، ويشجّع علماء المسلمين على  نشر فهم الدين الإسلامي الذي جذوره السلام. هذا المنتدى مقره في أبو ظبي،  وهو يدار تحت رعاية سمو الشيخ عبد الله بن زايد آل نهيان، ورئاسة معالي  الشيخ عبد الله بن بيّه. مؤسسة أديان مؤسسة أديان مقرها في لبنان، وهي تعمل  على المستويات المحليّة والإقليميّة والدولية لتعزيز التعدديّة، والمواطنة  الحاضنة للتنوّع، والمناعة الاجتماعيّة، والتضامن الروحي، وذلك من خلال  مقاربات محليّة في حقول التربيّة والإعلام وصنع السياسات والعلاقات مابين  الثقافات ومابين الاديان.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2018)

*هيرو ابراهيم احمد: المسيحيون مكون رئيس في المجتمع الكوردي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- PUKmedia/

 قامت السيدة هيرو ابراهيم احمد، وشاناز  ابراهيم احمد، مسؤولة مركز الخارج لتنظيمات الاتحاد الوطني الكوردستاني،  والسيدة كلاويز صالح، بزيارة كنيسة ماريوسف، ومرقد الحاج كاكا احمد الشيخ،  بمدينة السليمانية.
 وجرى استقبال السيدة هيرو ابراهيم احمد، من قبل قس الكنيسة ورجال الدين وعدد من المواطنين المسيحيين، في الكنيسة.
 وخلال الزيارة تطرقت السيدة هيرو ابراهيم  احمد الى مبادئ العفو والتسامح والمحبة والاخوة في الاديان السماوية، وأنها  مؤشر للخروج من التوتر والتشنجات، مشددة على ان التعايش السلمي دائما هو  الاساس المطلوب والرئيسي للعلم، مشيرة الى ان المسيحيين في اقليم كوردستان،  مكون رئيس ومشارك اساسي في الحركة السياسية والاجتماعية والدينية في  المجتمع الكوردي.
 وفي نهاية زيارتها، اهدت السيدة هيرو ابراهيم احمد، تمثالين للسيد المسيح عليه السلام، ومريم العذراء الى كنيسة ماريوسف.
 من جانبه شكر أيمن عزيز هرمز، قس كنيسة  ماريوسف، السيدة هيرو ابراهيم احمد على زيارتها وهديتها، مشيدا بسياسة  الاتحاد الوطني، في سبيل السلم والسلام والتعايش، مؤكدا المضي على خطى  وسياسة فقيد الأمة الرئيس مام جلال.
 بعد ذلك قامت السيدة هيرو ابراهيم احمد،  وكلاويز صالح وشاناز ابراهيم احمد، بزيارة الجامع الكبير وسط مدينة  السليمانية، وزيارة مرقد الحاج كاكا احمد الشيخ، وقامت بوضع اكليل من  الزهور على المرقد.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني يلتقي دولة رئيس الحكومة اليونانية في قصر مكسيموس في أثينا باليونان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس/

 يوم الأربعاء 14 تشرين الثاني 2018، التقى  قداسة سيّدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني وغبطة إيريناوس الثاني،  رئيس أساقفة أثينا وكلّ اليونان دولة رئيس الحكومة اليونانية، وذلك في قصر  مكسيموس في أثينا باليونان.
 شكر قداسته الحكومة اليونانية والشعب  اليوناني على استضافتهم اللاجئين من الشرق، مؤكّدًا لدولته صلاته "لأن  تبقوا موحّدين وأقوياء من أجل خير الشعب اليوناني وجميع المسيحيين في الشرق  الأوسط". وشدّد قداسته على أنّنا "نريد السلام في أرضنا، وأن نتمكّن من  العيش بكرامةٍ وبمساواة مع جميع المواطنين". وسأل قداسته مساعدة الحكومة  اليونانية في قضية مطرانَي حلب المخطوفَين مار غريغوريوس يوحنا إبراهيم  وبولس يازجي. وأخيرًا، أطلع قداسته دولته على جامعة أنطاكية السورية  الخاصّة مبديًا أمله أن ينشأ تعاونٌ بينها وبين الجامعات اليونانية.
  بدوره، أكّد دولته "أنّنا نتابع الأحداث الأليمة في سوريا، ونرى أنّ  الإنسانية كلّها تأثّرت بالأزمة التي أخذت طابعًا عالميًّا". وشدّد على أنّ  "الشعب اليوناني، ومنذ اللحظة الأولى، احتضن أزمة اللاجئين على الرغم من  عبئها الكبير على اليونان"، مؤكّدًا "يمكنني أن أتخيّل أنّ المسيحيّين هم  بالخطوط الأمامية للمتألّمين". وأضاف دولته "أودّ أن أؤكّد لكم أنّ اليونان  ستبقى واقفةً إلى جانب المسيحيّين، وتتمنّى أن تلعب دورًا بنّاءًا في  إيجاد الحلول دون التدخّل بالشؤون الداخلية".
 رافق قداسته وغبطته أصحاب  النيافة المطارنة: مار سلوانوس بطرس النعمة، مطران حمص وحماة وطرطوس  وتوابعها، ومار أثناسيوس توما دقما، النائب البطريركي في المملكة المتحدة،  ومار إقليميس دنيال كورية، متربوليت بيروت، وسيادة المطران إيوانيس من  الكنيسة اليونانية، والأب الربان جوزف بالي، السكرتير البطريركي ومدير  دائرة الإعلام.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يستقبل غبطةَ أخيه  البطريرك يوسف العبسي، بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للروم الملكيين  الكاثوليك في زيارته الرسمية الأولى إلى المقرّ البطريركي السرياني في  بيروت*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 مساء يوم الخميس ظ،ظ¥ تشرين الثاني ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨،  استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، غبطةَ أخيه البطريرك يوسف العبسي، بطريرك أنطاكية  وسائر المشرق للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك، في زيارة رسمية هي الأولى لغبطته  إلى المقرّ البطريركي السرياني في المتحف، بيروت.
     خلال اللقاء، رحّب غبطة أبينا  البطريرك بضيفه الكبير، معرباً عن سروره وفرحه باستقبال غبطته، أخاً عزيزاً  وراعياً طيّباً ومُحِبّاً.
     وتبادل صاحبا الغبطة أحاديث المحبّة  والودّ التي تناولت الأوضاع العامّة في لبنان ومنطقة الشرق الأوسط، خاصةً  في سوريا والعراق ومصر والأراضي المقدسة، ومعاناة مسيحيي الشرق والنزوح  والإقتلاع والتهجير القسري.
     وتطرّق الحديث إلى الشهادة الأخوية  المشتركة التي تؤدّيها الكنيستان الشقيقتان السريانية والملكية في قلب  الكنيسة الجامعة وفي لبنان والشرق وعالم الإنتشار، مؤكّدَين على الوحدة  والشركة التي تجمعهما، ومعربَين عن محبّتهما واعتزازهما بأبناء كنيستيهما  الذين يؤدّون الشهادة للرب يسوع بالروح والحق في هذه الأيّام ورغم الظروف  الصعبة التي تعانيها منطقة الشرق الأوسط.
     وتناول صاحبا الغبطة المواضيع التي هي  مدار البحث في الدورة العادية الثانية والخمسين لمجلس البطاركة والأساقفة  الكاثوليك في لبنان والملتئمة في هذا الأسبوع في فترة قبل الظهر، وكذلك  المؤتمر السنوي لمجلس بطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك المزمَع عقده في بغداد بعد  أسبوعين.
     وقدّم غبطة البطريرك يوسف العبسي  التهنئة لغبطة أبينا البطريرك بمناسبة عيد ميلاده المصادف هذا اليوم،  متمنّياً له العمر المديد مقروناً بالصحّة والعافية والتوفيق في رعاية  الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية.
     ودوّن غبطة البطريرك يوسف العبسي في السجلّ الذهبي الكلمة التالية تخليداً لهذه الزيارة الأخوية:
     "امتلأتُ فرحاً بزيارة غبطة البطريرك  يوسف يونان الجزيل القداسة في الكرسي البطريركي لأعبّر له عن شكرنا الكبير  له على ما يقوم به من خدمة ناصعة مقدسة للكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية  وللكنيسة الجامعة، ولأعبّر له أيضاً عن محبّتي الأخوية وعن وحدتنا في الرب  يسوع المسيح. جعل الله هذه الدار منارةً للقداسة والفضيلة وبارك قاطنيها  وثبّتها إلى دهر الداهرين".
     رافق غبطةَ البطريرك العبسي في هذه  الزيارة سيادةُ المطران نقولا أنتيبا النائب البطريركي في دمشق وأمين عام  السينودس المقدس، والأب رامي واكيم رئيس الديوان البطريركي، والأب نادر  حدّاد أمين سرّ البطريركية.
     وحضر هذا اللقاء من كنيستنا السريانية  أصحابُ السيادة المطارنة: مار أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب  البطريركي على البصرة والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، ومار  يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية، ومار متياس شارل  مراد أسقف الدائرة البطريركية، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية،  والشمّاس كريم كلش.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني يقدم روشتة الحفاظ على مستقبل المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- البوابة القبطية/
 مايكل عادل

 قال قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام  الثاني، بطريرك السريان الأرثوذكس، إنه رغم أنّ السلام واللاعنف هما  ميّزتان خاصّتان بالتعليم المسيحي، غير أنّ العالم ما كان مستعدًّا ليقبلهم  بعد.
 وأضاف خلال منحه شهادة دكتوراه فخرية من جامعة أثينا باليونان،  بمقر الجامعة، تقديرًا لخدمته للكنيسة، وجعل قضية المسيحيّين المشرقيّين  المضطهَدين في الشرق الأوسط من أوليّاته، أنّ المسيحيّين كان لهم الأثر  الإيجابي الكبير في الحضارة الإسلامية.
 وأوضح أن شهداء مجازر إبادة  سيفو التي طالت الشعوب الأرمنية والسريانية واليونانية في مطلع القرن  العشرين استشهدوا لأنّهم رفضوا أن ينكروا المسيح.
 وأشار إلى معاناة  المدنيين في الموصل الذين وجدوا أنفسهم فجأةً في شوارع المدن المجاورة،  عاطلين عن العمل، مشرّدين، ومجرّدين من حقّهم في الحياة حيث ولدوا.
  وتطرق إلى الأزمة في سوريا والهجمات الإرهابية التي تطال من جملة ما تطال  بعض المناطق المسيحيّة مثل صدد ودير الزور وغيرها، مستطردًا: من الصعب على  الجماعات المسيحية العودة إلى بيوتهم المدمّرة بشكلٍ كاملٍ قبل إعادة  بنائها.
 وأكّد عمل الكنيسة الدائم على تثبيت أبنائها في أرض الأجداد  والآباء بشتّى السبل الممكنة، مشيرًا إلى جامعة أنطاكية السورية الخاصّة  التي افتتحتها بطريركيّتنا مؤخّرًا لهذه الغاية.
 قدّم مقترحاتٍ عمليّةٍ  من أجل الحفاظ على مستقبل المسيحيّين في الشرق، عبر إنهاء الحروب والعنف،  وتحقيق مبدأ المساواة بين أبناء البلد الواحد، والحوار الديني بين مختلف  الديانات والحضارات، وبناء جسور السلام في وجه التطرّف والتعصّب،  والمصالحة، الدفاع عن حقوق المسيحيّين المضطّهّدين.
 ودعا الجميع للصلاة  من أجل المسيحيّين المشرقيّين المضطَهَدين، ومن أجل المضطَهَدين في كافّة  أنحاء العالم، ومن أجل كلّ مَن يمدّ يد العون للمتألّمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 نوفمبر 2018)

*نشاط اليوم الثالث من مهرجان مار عوديشو الثالث بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/
 الاثنين ١٢-١١-٢٠١٨
 البطولات
 في  اليوم الثالث من مهرجان مار عوديشو الثالث, نظمت لجنة الشباب بإشراف السيد  روبرت ولسن بطولة تظمنت الالعاب (بليارد للشباب, هوكي للبنات, وطاولي  للكبار، فيشا للاطفال) بحضور القس د. ابريم الخوري راعي كنيستنا وابناء  كنائسنا. حيث بدأت البطولة باجراء قرعة بين اللاعبين المشاركين في البطولة.  التي فاز فيها:
 لعبة البليارد: المركز الاول, حازم موسيس. المركز الثاني, روميو اندريوس. 
 لعبة الهوكي: المركز الاول, مريم سركون. المركز الثاني, مريم سمير.
 لعبة الطاولي: المركز الاول, سامي كنو. المركز الثاني, حازم موسيس.
 لعبة الفيشا: المركز الاول، يوسف رمزي. المركز الثاني، يوسف سركون.

 نشكر كل الحاضر والمشاركين، كما نشكر  مشرف البطولات السيد روبرت ولسن وحكام البطولات مارينا وسعد وروميو.  ندعوكم للمشاركة في نشاطات المهرجان الباقية, النشاط القادم سيكون برنامج  خاص باليوبيل الذهبي والفضي والنحاسي للمتزوجين” في ساعة ٥:٣٠ من يوم  الثلاثاء.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2018)

*شبكة تحالف الأقليات العراقية تقيم ورشة عمل تعزيز حقوق الأقليات العراقية / بيروت*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعداد: قسم الاخبار

 أقامت شبكة تحالف الأقليات العراقية بدعم  من منظمة مساعدات الشعب النرويجي ورشة عمل تعزيز حقوق الأقليات العراقية  ودور ممثلي الكوتا في مجلس النواب العراقي وبرلمان اقليم كوردستان وتضمنت  الورشة التي أقيمت في العاصمة اللبنانية بيروت للفترة من الخامس عشر إلى  السابع عشر من تشرين الثاني الحالي تضمنت مناقشة حقوق الأقليات وتحديد  الآليات الوطنية لحماية حقوق الأقليات ومن ضمنها حقوق الشعب الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري في الدستور العراقي ودستور اقليم كوردستان وماهو مفهوم  الاقليات وحقوقها العامة والخاصة في إطار القانون الدولي العام.
 كما تضمنت الورشة مناقشة الاليات الدولية  المتاحة لمعالجة القضايا المتعلقة بالاقليات والمقاربة الحقوقية لاصدار  تشريعات منصفة للاقليات وبما أن هنالك اختلاف في ذكر حقوق الاقليات في  الدستور العراقي كما في مسودة دستور اقليم كوردستان لذا تحدث المحاضرون  والحضور عن اولويات الاقليات في الاقليم ايضا واجروا قراءة شاملة لقانون  حماية حقوق المكونات في اقليم كوردستان المرقم 5  لسنة 2015  وألقى في  الورشة السيد وليم وردة الباحث في شؤون الاقليات من ابناء شعبنا محاضرات عن  مفهوم الاقليات وحقوقها وشارك في الورشة نوابُ مجلس النواب العراقي  وبرلمان اقليم كوردستان ممثلو قوائم الكوتا لشعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري والاخوة التركمان.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني في زيارة لمؤسسة الرسالة (Apostoli) التي تعنى بمساعدة اللاجئين / اليونان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس/

 بتاريخ 16 تشرين الثاني 2018، زار قداسة  سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني مؤسّسة الرسالة (Apostoli) التي  تعنى بمساعدة اللاجئين الوافدين إلى اليونان، وذلك في مقر المؤسّسة في  أثينا باليونان.
 رافق قداسته أصحاب النيافة المطارنة: مار سلوانوس بطرس  النعمة، مطران حمص وحماة وطرطوس وتوابعها، ومار أثناسيوس توما دقما،  النائب البطريركي في المملكة المتحدة، ومار إقليميس دنيال كورية، متربوليت  بيروت، والأب الربان جوزف بالي، السكرتير البطريركي ومدير دائرة الإعلام.
 كان في استقبال قداسته والوفد المرافق صاحبا السيادة المطرانان نيقولاوس  وإيوانيس من الكنيسة اليونانية، والسيد قسطنطين ذيمتساس، المدير العام  للمؤسّسة، إلى جانب عدد من أعضاء مجلس الإدارة وكادر المؤسّسة.
 بدايةً،  قُدّم عرضٌ لقداسته حول عمل مؤسسة الرسالة في مجال مساعدة اللاجئين  والمهاجرين، وخاصّةً القادمين من سوريا، بالإضافة إلى البرامج والخطوات  التي تساعد من خلالها المؤسّسة اللاجئين منذ وصولهم إلى اليونان، على  الصعيد الإنساني والطبي والغذائي والسكني والعلمي.
 بعدها، قدّم السيد  قسطنطين كلمةً رحّب فيها بقداسة سيدنا البطريرك، مستذكرًا العلاقات  التاريخية بين الشعبين اليوناني والسرياني منذ العصور اليونانية القديمة  وحتى يومنا هذا. وعبّر السيد قسطنطين عن احترامه العميق لأرواح شهداء  الأزمة السورية بمختلف أطيافهم، مسلّطًا الضوء على أهمّية تعزيز الشهادة  والوجود المسيحي في الشرق الأوسط.
 بدوره، عبّر قداسته عن شكره الكبير  للكنيسة اليونانية والشعب اليوناني على إظهارهم محبّة وشهادةً مسيحيةً  حقيقيةً وصادقةً تجاه اللائين السوريين الذين يصلون إلى اليونان هربًا من  الاضطهاد. وأثنى قداسته على الجهود الجبّارة التي تقوم بها مؤسّسة الرسالة  في هذا المجال على مدى السنوات الأخيرة الماضية. وتحدّث قداسته عن الأوضاع  في سوريا والمشاريع التي تقوم بها الكنيسة من أجل مساعدة جميع الذين يعانون  من جراء الأزمة السورية، المسيحيّين منهم وغير المسحيين على السواء.
 وعرض قداسته والمدير العام لسبل التعاون الإنساني سبيل مساعدة اللاجئين السوريين إلى اليونان، وكذلك المسيحيين الباقين في سوريا.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2018)

*أبرشية دمشق السريانية الكاثوليكية تقيم حفل استقبال على شرف غبطة البطريرك بونان بمناسبة زيارته الرسولية والرسمية الأولى للأبرشية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 مساء يوم الإثنين ظ،ظ© تشرين الثاني ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨،  أقامت أبرشية دمشق السريانية الكاثوليكية حفل استقبال على شرف غبطة أبينا  البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، بمناسبة زيارته الرسولية والرسمية الأولى للأبرشية.
     حضر هذا الحفل صاحب الغبطة البطريرك  يوسف العبسي بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك، وصاحب  النيافة الكردينال ماريو زيناري السفير البابوي في سوريا، وصاحب النيافة  المطران مار تيموثاوس متّى الخوري النائب البطريركي لأبرشية دمشق  البطريركية للسريان الأرثوذكس، ممثّلاً قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام  الثاني بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس، وسيادة المطران  نقولا أنتيبا النائب البطريركي العام في دمشق للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك،  والآباء كهنة الأبرشية، وجمع غفير من المؤمنين.
    ومن كنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية،  شارك أصحاب السيادة المطارنة؛ مار غريغوريوس الياس طبي رئيس أساقفة دمشق،  ومار أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على البصرة  والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، ومار يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب  العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية، ومار متياس شارل مراد أسقف الدائرة  البطريركية، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والشمّاس كريم كلش.
     بارك غبطة أبينا البطريرك جميع  الحاضرين، شاكراً إيّاهم، راعياً وكهنةً ومؤمنين، على ما لمسه فيهم من  محبّة عظيمة وقلوب طيّبة، مجدّداً مشاعر الفرح والسرور بالقيام بهذه  الزيارة التي طال انتظارها.
     وختم غبطته ضارعاً إلى الله أن يحفظ هذه الابرشية الغالية على قلوبنا جميعاً، وأن يحمي سوريا وشعبها من كلّ خطر.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2018)

*لقاء العائلة لشهر تشرين الثاني ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ لرعية الكلدان في الأردن*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 ضمن النشاطات الثقافية للرعية الكلدانية  في الأردن وبرعاية الاب زيد حبابه، نظمت الرعية لقاءاً للعائلة وذلك في يوم  الاثنين 19 تشرين الثاني 2018 في كنيسة القديس يوحنا دي لاسال – الفرير  بحضور ما يقارب 300 شخص، بدء اللقاء بصلاة مسبحة الوردية وبعدها قدّم  النقيب اشرف العمارين، الضابط في دائرة مكافحة المخدرات، محاضرة عن  المخدرات وانواعها وطريقة الوقاية منها،  واهم المشاكل التي تواجه من  يتعاطاها وتاثيراتها الصحية والنفسية، ثم دار نقاش حول الموضوع وقد اجاب  على اسئلة الحاضرين، وبعد المحاضرة تقاسم الحضور بعض المعجنات.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2018)

*أعمال ترميم للنصب التذكارية التاريخية الأرمنية في أرتساخ*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أزتاك العربي/

 ذكر وزير الثقافة والشباب والسياحة في  جمهورية أرتساخ ليرنيك هوفانيسيان أن أعمال ترميم للنصب التذكارية  التاريخية تجري في (كدتشافانك) في أرتساخ، وقد تم تخصيص مبالغ مادية من أجل  عمليات الترميم للدير والكنيسة الأرمنية من الداخل والخارج.
 وأشار الى أن عمليات الترميم للنصب  التذكارية التاريخية أمر هام للحفاظ على التراث الثقافي الأرمني، وقد جرت  عمليات دراسة ومراقبة لوضع تلك النصب التذكارية التاريخية في أسكيران  وهادروت ومارداكيرد وكاشاطاغ وشاهوميان.
 وتم إنجاز مشاريع لتدعيم وترميم عدد من  الجسور والكنائس، لاسيما القبب والأسقف. بالإضافة الى عمليات التنظيف، في  منطقة ديكراناكيرد، ودير بوفورخان، ومقابر تاريخية في أفيدارانوتس وخناباد  وغيرها.
 يذكر أن الوزارة تعمل حالياً بالتعاون مع  مؤسسة (توفينكيان) الخيرية لإنجاز عمليات الترميم للكنيسة في قرية هوتشانس  في منطقة كاشاطاغ.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2018)

*المجلس الشعبي يشارك بجلسة حوارية في الكونغرس الأمريكي في واشنطن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شارك السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في جلسة حوارية في  الكونغرس الأمريكي حول حرية الدين والاضطهاد في الشرق الأوسط وسائر دول  الأفريقية، وكانت الجلسة برئاسة سام براون باك سفير حرية الدين وعدد من  مسؤولين في وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية والكونغرس ومنظمات المجتمع المدني  وحقوق الإنسان.
 ونوقشت خلال الجلسة قضية اضطهاد المسيحيين  والأقليات في عدد من الدول ومنها العراق وسوريا ومصر وما هي سبل للتعامل  معها لإيقاف الاضطهاد بسبب الدين أو العقيدة وما هي مسؤوليات الحكومات التي  من الواجب ان تقوم بها لحماية مواطنيها أي كان جنسه أو دينه أو شكله ، ومن  الضروري للمجتمع الدولي والأمم المتحدة أن تروج للتعليم وإقامة دورات بهذا  الخصوص لتثقيف عدد كبير من الناس على قبول الأخر والعيش المشترك وحرية  الدين وأن يتم التعامل مع جميع المواطنين بالتساوي وعدم التفرقة بينهم بسبب  الدين، وإعطاء الفرصة للجميع للقيام بواجباتهم أتجاه الوطن وخدمة الشعب.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2018)

*الكاردينال ساندري يستنكر القرارات “النادرة جدا” التي تتخذ لمصلحة المسيحيين المشرقيين*









   الكاردينال ليوناردو ساندري​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أليتيا/

 قال عميد مجمع الكنائس الشرقية الكاردينال  ليوناردو ساندري: “أُلقيت العديد من الخطابات الهادفة إلى حماية الوجود  المسيحي في الشرق الأوسط، فنادرة هي الإجراءات الملموسة التي أقيمت على  مستوى السياسة الدولية”، وذلك خلال اجتماع مجلس البطاركة والأساقفة  الكاثوليك في لبنان الذي نظم في بكركي في 14 تشرين الثاني 2018.
 وشدد الكاردينال أيضا على مأساة تشرد  المهاجرين واللاجئين. وكذلك مأساة الحرب التي تدمر حياة البشرية والمدارس  والمستشفيات. وقد استقبل لبنان منذ 5 سنوات أكثر من مليون لاجئ ومهاجر في  ظل تلك الصراعات، بحسب الكاردينال.
 واجتمع عدد من ممثلي الطوائف المسيحية  المحلية في هذه المناسبة المهمة من زيارة الكاردينال ساندري إلى لبنان  بمناسبة العيد ال50 لتأسيس جمعية “اتحاد المؤسسات لمساعدة الكنائس الشرقية”  (رواكو).

​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2018)

*أبرشية بغداد: أملاك المسيحيين تتعرض للمصادرة والاستحواذ من قبل متنفذين*









سيادة المطران شليمون وردوني​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- بغداد بوست/

 أكد سيادة المطران شليمون وردوني المعاون  البطريركي للكلدان، أن هناك مشكلة حقيقية وخطيرة تتعلق بتزوير تبعية أملاك  عقارية تعود لمسيحيين، مشيرا إلى :" ان الحكومة تمكنت من ايقاف 50 عملية  بيع مزورة لعقارات مملوكة لمسيحيين في سهل نينوى حتى الآن".
 وقال وردوني في تصريح صحفي :"إن هناك  مايقارب 350 عملية مناقلة بيع مزورة على الاقل تتم متابعتها، وان الكنيسة  الكاثولوكية تحاول جاهدة المساعدة في ارجاع الاملاك لاصحابها، لكن المهمة  صعبة " .
 وأضاف المطران :"أن الأعداد غير دقيقة  لكنها تعتبر مشكلة حقيقية وخطيرة، اذ ان بيوت واملاك المسيحيين تتعرض  للمصادرة والاستحواذ عليها بشكل غير قانوني، وهذا ظلم وتعدٍّ على حقوق  الآخرين".
 وتابع :" ان  الكنيسة حاولت  متابعة  المشكلة لتتمكن من ارجاع العقارات والممتلكات الى اصحابها المسيحيين، وفي  بعض الحالات افضت تدخلاتنا الى  ارجاع ممتلكات لاصحابها، لكن في حالات اخرى  لم نتمكن من فعل شيء، فقد جوبهنا باشخاص متنفذين ."
 وخلص المطران وردوني الى القول : "رغم كل  ذلك فان مشكلة الاعتداء والعنف والسرقة بحق المسيحيين والاستيلاء على  املاكهم يجب ان تنتهي.. انها مهمة الحكومة ومهمة السلطة المركزية والحكومات  المحلية لحل هذه المشكلة بشكل عاجل، فقد سئمنا من الفساد والسرقة .. عودة  الامور الى حالتها الطبيعية في العراق تحتاج الى مؤسسات وسلطات عامة جيدة  مع مسؤولين مناسبين".


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2018)

*النص الكامل لموعظة غبطة البطريرك يونان في قداس اليوبيل الذهبي لتدشين كنيسة سيّدة فاتيما بحيّ القصور، دمشق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
  يطيب لنا أن ننشر فيما يلي النص الكامل  للموعظة التي ألقاها غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان  بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، خلال القداس الذي احتفل به غبطته في  كنيسة سيّدة فاتيما بحيّ القصور، دمشق، بمناسبة اليوبيل الذهبي لتدشينها،  وذلك مساء يوم الأحد ظ،ظ¨ تشرين الثاني ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨:
   "أن تسلكوا كما يحقّ للدعوة التي دُعيتم  إليها، بكلّ تواضع ووداعة، وبطول الأناة، محتملين بعضكم بعضاً في المحبّة،  مجهتدين أن تحفظوا وحدة الروح برباط السلام" (أفسس ظ¤: ظ،-ظ£).
      ترحيب وشكر الحضور من كنسيين ومدنيين...
      جئنا هذا المساء لنحتفل بذبيحة  القداس الإلهية في الذكرى الخمسين على بناء هذه الكنيسة المكرَّسة على اسم  العذراء مريم والدة الله الكلمة، سيّدة فاتيما، بعد أن شاركنا في العام  المنصرم، بمئوية ظهورات هذه الأم السماوية لأطفال بسطاء أبرياء في قرية  فاتيما بالبرتغال.
     إننا إذ نهنّئ أخانا مار غريغوريوس  الياس رئيس أساقفة هذه الأبرشية المباركة وكهنة الرعايا والمكرَّسين  والمكرَّسات من أبناء هذه الرعية وبناتها المؤمنين، نضرع إلى الآب السماوي  أن يبارك بشفاعة الأمّ القديرة مريم العذراء، سوريا الحبيبة وعاصمتها دمشق  ذخر الإنسانية بكلّ عطية صالحة.
     نستذكر في هذه الذبيحة المثلَّثَي  الرحمات المطران جرجس ستيته والمطران اسطفان رحال لأتعابهما وجهودهما في  بناء هذه الكنيسة، وجميع الذين تعاقبوا على خدمتها، أساقفةً وكهنةً، مع  الجوقات وفرق الكشّاف والأخويات ولجنة الكنيسة الذين عملوا جاهدين طوال  خمسين عاماً لاستمرار الخدمة في هذه الكنيسة حتى وصلت إلى يومنا هذا، إذ  نحيي اليوبيل الذهبي لتأسيسها. واليوبيل هو وقفة للتأمّل بما تمّ إنجازه في  الماضي، والسير قدماً نحو المستقبل بهمّة عالية، وبالاتّكال على الرب الذي  يسندنا ويقوّي ضعفنا.
     نبتهل إليه تعالى كي يغمر جميع  المواطنين الشرفاء، بفيض نعمه وبركاته، كي ينطلقوا بعد تضحيات التحرير من  هجمات الإرهابيين والمتآمرين، بورشة الإعمار بقلوب متّحدة وبرباط السلام.  معكم نصلّي كي يحفظ إله الخير والحق هذا قائد البلاد ومعاونيه وجيشه الأبيّ  ولفيف شعبه الصامد، ويخلّد أمانتهم التاريخية لسوريا الأصالة والحضارة  مرجعاً وعزّاً.
     منذ سنوات، ونحن نتابع بأسى شديد  الويلات الإجرامية التي حلّت بسوريا والعراق، هذين البلدين الجارين، حيث  عانى كلاهما، وعلى مختلف المناطق والأطياف والأعراق، من الهجمات الظلامية  التي فاقت كلّ تصوّر. ومنذ تسلُّمنا الخدمة البطريركية، لم نألُ جهداً من  زيارة الشعبين الشقيقين مع إخوتنا البطاركة والأساقفة، نكرّم ذكرى الشهداء  والشهيدات، نزور الجرحى ونعزّي الحزانى، ونتفقّد شؤون المهجَّرين  المقتلَعين من أرض الأجداد، ساعين دوماً إلى بثّ الرجاء في النفوس، واثقين  من غلبة الخير على الشرّ، ليحلّ السلام الذي تتوق إليه النفوس. وها نحن  اليوم وبرفقتنا رئيس أساقفة بغداد، وأساقفة الدائرة البطريركية، نأتي  لنزوركم ونؤكّد لكم أنكم في قلبنا وصلاتنا، وأنكم البشارة للرجاء، رغم  المعاناة والدمار، إذ ليس من أمر عسير لديه تعالى!
     منذ أحدين بدأنا زمن المجيء لميلاد  المخلّص بأحد تقديس البيعة وأحد تجديد البيعة. أمّا اليوم الأحد الثالث،  فهو أحد بشارة زكريا الكاهن بولادة ابنه يوحنّا السابق، ولادةً أعجوبيةً،  كما سمعنا من إنجيل لوقا. بهذه البشارة يبدأ التدبير الخلاصي بحكمةٍ ما كان  بمقدور زكريا الكاهن أن يفهمها، لأنه وامرأته أليصابات كانا قد طعنا في  السِنّ. بعد الرؤيا في هيكل البخور، خرج هذا الكاهن البار شديد التأثّر،  يعتريه الخوف، ومتسائلاً في عمق نفسه عن معنى الرؤيا، وعن الحدث المبهج  الذي بُشِّر به، متأمّلاً في قلبه في سرّ العطية التي ميّزه بها الله، لأنّ  كثيرين سيفرحون بولادة يوحنّا السابق للمسيح المخلّص.
     وبّخه الملاك جبرائيل "الواقف أمام  الله"، وحكم عليه بالخَرَس، "لأنك ما آمنتَ بكلامي" كما يؤكّد لنا الإنجيل.  كم نحتاج اليوم إلى إيمانٍ متجدّدٍ بأحكامه تعالى، ونحن نقاسي الأمرّين في  حياتنا: هموم يومية في المعيشة وقلق إزاء المستقبل.
     أمّا في الرسالة التي استمعنا إليها،  فهي تذكّرنا بدعوتنا التي حملتها لنا المعمودية المقدسة، وهي "أن تسلكوا  كما يحقّ للدعوة التي دعيتم لها..."، كما يقول بولس رسول الأمم في رسالته  إلى أهل أفسس، أي أن نحيا كأولاد الله، الأب لجميعنا، وأن نسلك في وحدة  الروح، لأننا تبعنا ربّاً واحداً هو الفادي يسوع.
     كلّنا نحتاج أن نتذكّر وأن نذكّر  بعضنا بعضاً بأنّ علينا أن نسعى في حياتنا، بالأفعال الصالحة قبل الكلام،  لكي نبلغ إلى كمال قامة المسيح، أي أن نشاركه في عمل الفداء لإخوتنا  وأخواتنا، لنضحي شهوداً وشاهداتٍ له، فيعرفنا العالم بأننا تلاميذه.
     نطلب حماية العذراء، سيّدة فاتيما،  وشفاعة جميع شهدائنا الأبرار، لكي تنقشع الغيمة السوداء المظلمة والظالمة  من سماء سوريا الحبيبة، وأن ينعم الرب على شعبها بالسلام الحقيقي والمبني  على قبول الآخر والإعتراف بحقوق جميع المواطنين متساويةً، أكانوا من  الأكثرية أو من الأقلّيات، لأننا جميعنا قد خُلقنا على صورته ومثاله تعالى،  وجميعنا مدعوون كي نشاركه في بناء ملكوته على الأرض، لنستحقّ أن نلاقيه  وجهاً لوجه في ملكوته السماوي، حيث السعادة ثمرة المحبةّ. آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 نوفمبر 2018)

*نصار الربيعي يستقبل رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 استقبل الدكتور نصار الربيعي رئيس الهيئة  السياسية للتيار الصدري رئيس اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة  المندائية بمقر الهيئة ببغداد.
 وقال الربيعي ان من ضمن المشروع الإصلاحي  لسماحة السيد مقتدى الصدر استحداث مجلس اعلى يهتم بشؤون الأقليات ويرتبط  برئاسة الجمهورية ليكون صوتهم امام السلطة التشريعية والتنفيذية لضمان  حقوقهم ومعالجة التحديات والمشاكل التي تواجههم، مؤكدا ذلك للسيد رئيس  الجمهورية السابق د. فؤاد معصوم وإعادة تأكيده للسيد الرئيس د. برهم صالح.
 فيما أكد رئيس اوقاف الديانات على الوحدة  الوطنية بين جميع مكونات الشعب العراقي منذ اقدم العصور معبرا عن تثمين  المواقف الوطنية لسماحة الزعيم العراقي السيد مقتدى الصدر ( اعزه الله ).
 وفي ختام اللقاء قدم رئيس أوقاف الديانات  والسيد خوري مارتن هرمز التهنئة لرئاسة الهيئة بمناسبة تسنمهم إدارة مهام  عملهم متمنيا لهم دوام التوفيق والخدمة للعراق وأهله.

 رابط الخبر من موقع الهيئة السياسية للتيار الصدري:-
https://tpbosm.com/archives/1042


----------



## paul iraqe (22 نوفمبر 2018)

*المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري يستقبل توماس جاريت عضو الكونغرس الامريكي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 20/11/2018 استقبل المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري السيد توماس جاريت عضو كونغرس الامريكي والوفد  المرافق له وكان في استقبال الوفد الزائر السيد جميل زيتو رئيس المجلس  والسيد نينوس سياوش سكرتير المكتب السياسي والسادة جميل ابراهيم وغزوان قس  يونان وهالان هرمز اعضاء المكتب السياسي للمجلس الشعبي.
 وخلال اللقاء تحدث الطرفان عن اوضاع ابناء  شعبنا والمشاكل التي يعانون منها وخاصة منطقة سهل نينوى بعد تحريرها من  براثن داعش حيث أكد المجلس الشعبي على ضرورة ان تلعب امريكا دوراً ريادياً  في دعم واستقرار مناطق الاقليات والمساهمة الفعالة في اعادة اعمارها،  وبدوره اكد السيد توم على اهمية دعم امريكا للمكونات الدينية والقومية  والعمل مع مؤسسات شعبنا السياسية والمدنية والدينية سوية للوصول الى آليات  عمل مشتركة للخروج بالنتائج المرجوة التي تصب في خدمة ومتطلبات ابناء شعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري للعيش الرغيد في ارض الاباء والاجداد بالتعايش  مع المكونات الاخرى وفي ختام اللقاء ودع الوفد بنفس الحفاوة التي استقبل  بها.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 نوفمبر 2018)

*ريحان حنا النائب في مجلس النواب العراقي عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي تشارك في اجتماع لتجمع البرلمانيات العراقيات / بغداد *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 في صباح يوم الاربعاء 21 تشرين الثاني  2018 شاركت السيدة ريحان حنا ايوب النائب في مجلس النواب العراقي في اجتماع  بالعاصمة بغداد مع السيدة دينا مساعدة هيئة الامم المتحدة للمرأة في  العراق  وبالتعاون مع الـ (NDI) و (UND) وبحضور السيدة ابتسام من دائرة  تمكين المرأة في مجلس الوزراء ومجموعة من النائبات في تجمع البرلمانيات،  وتم ترشيح النائبة آلا الطالباني رئيسة مؤقتة لتجمع البرلمانيات داخل مجلس  النواب العراقي.
 وقد كان الهدف من الاجتماع هو مناقشة  النظام الداخلي للتجمع، وتم الاتفاق على ان يتم تنظيم بيان مشترك لدعم  المرأة في حكومة عادل عبدالمهدي عن طريق تشريع قوانين تضمن حقوقها داخل  المؤسسة التشريعية.  

 النائب في مجلس النواب العراقي
 ريحان حنا ايوب
 بغداد


----------



## paul iraqe (22 نوفمبر 2018)

*رئيس لجنة إعادة الدور في نينوى: موافقة الكنيسة شرط لنقل ملكية عقارات المسيحيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 أعلن رئيس لجنة إعادة دور المسيحيين في  محافظة نينوى، أن المحاكم المختصة في العراق تضع ضوابط على بيع وشراء دور  المسيحيين من بينها "موافقة الكنائس"، مشيراً إلى أنه "قد يكون وراء هذه  العمليات (تغيير سندات ملكية الدور) جهات متنفذة تريد إجراء التغيير  الديموغرافي" في نينوى.

 فخلال مشاركته في نشرة إخبارية لشبكة  رووداو الإعلامية، قال رئيس لجنة إعادة دور المسيحيين في محافظة نينوى،  دريد حكمت، أن "هناك قرارات من المحاكم المختصة في العراق تضع ضوابط على  بيع وشراء دور المسيحيين، ومن بين هذه الضوابط أن تكون هناك موافقة من  الكنائس، لتؤكد الكنائس صحة وجود هذه الدور لتسهيل عملية البيع والشراء".

 وأوضح حكمت أن "لكل كنيسة رجل دين متخصص يمنح الموافقات للجهات الحكومية ويؤكد صحة الدار المعنية للعائلة المسيحية".

 وعن كيفية إجراء الاستملاك وتغيير سندات ملكية دور المسيحيين، قال حكمت:  "يجب أن يتعاون أشخاص مع جهات متنفذة في الموصل وجهات قد تكون حكومية أو  رسمية لتتم عملية الاستيلاء أو تغيير السند".

 وأضاف أنه "لا يمكن  للشخص الذي يستولي على بيت أن يأتي بسند جديد إلا من خلال التعاون مع جهة  معينة أو أشخاص معينين وقد يكون وراء هذه العمليات جهات متنفذة تريد إجراء  التغيير الديموغرافي في بعض مناطق نينوى".

 وأشار رئيس لجنة إعادة  دور المسيحيين في محافظة نينوى إلى أن "هناك منذ العام 2003 إلى يومنا هذا  محاولات للسيطرة على بعض أملاك المسيحيين، خاصة الموجودين منهم خارج القطر،  وهناك جهات تستغل هذه الحالة".

 وقال إن "ما حدث، خاصة بعد احتلال  داعش لمدينة الموصل والفراغ الذي حصل، أن أشخاصاً حاولوا استغلال تلك  المرحلة لاستملاك دور وعقارات المسيحيين".

 وكشف رئيس لجنة إعادة  دور المسيحيين في محافظة نينوى، أن  اللجنة المشكّلة بأمر من محافظ نينوى  أعادت حتى الآن "160 داراً في الساحل الأيسر من مدينة الموصل (إلى أصحابها  المسيحيين)، وسيستمر عمل اللجنة لاستعادة الدور في الساحل الأيمن من  المدينة"، مبيناً أنه "لا يوجد في سهل نينوى دار أو عقار مستولى عليه".

 كما بين دريد حكمت: "ليس لدينا رقم ثابت عن عدد هذه الدور التي تم تزوير  سنداتها، وهذه الظاهرة موجودة في بغداد أيضاً وكذلك في البصرة، وكانت هناك  2000 عائلة مسيحية في مركز الموصل قبل داعش، ثم غادرت كافة العوائل إلى  إقليم كوردستان".

 وعن المعوقات التي تمنع عودة أبناء المكون  المسيحي إلى الموصل، أشار حكمت إلى أن "الجانب الأمني ومشكلة العقارات،  والضغوط على المسيحيين في المنطقة، ومحاولات التغيير الديموغرافي في  المنطقة، كلها عوامل تؤثر سلباً على عودة المسيحيين".

 يذكر أن  أكثر من عشرة آلاف مسيحي تم تهجيرهم قسراً من بيوتهم في الموصل بعد سيطرة  تنظيم داعش عليها في حزيران 2014، إذ طرد التنظيم المسيحيين الذين رفضوا  دفع الجزية في تموز 2014 عندما سيطر على المدينة بشكل كامل.

 وفرّ  المسيحيون نحو إقليم كوردستان، ومنذ أن أعلن رئيس الوزراء العراقي السابق،  حيدر العبادي، في 10 تموز 2017 تحرير الموصل، بدأ المسيحيون بالعودة الى  منطقة سهل نينوى الذي يعد أكبر تجمع لهم، لكن مسيحيي الموصل لم يعودوا حتى  الآن الى المدينة.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 نوفمبر 2018)

*نينوى تعيد بناء دور العبادة عقب طرد داعش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ديارنا/
 تعمل محافظة نينوى، التي كانت تعتبر منذ فترة طويلة قلب الأقلية المسيحية في العراق، على إعادة إعمار الكنائس التي دمرها تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية (داعش)،فضلًا عن دور العبادة الأخرى التابعة للأقليات.
 وهذا يعكس إصرار المحافظة على الحفاظ على  التنوع الديني والعرقي الذي يمثل جزءًا جوهريًا من هويتها، بحسب ما قال  مسؤولون محليون لديارنا.
 ويقول عضو اللجنة الأمنية بمجلس محافظة  نينوى "محمد إبراهيم" إنه "على الرغم من أن أعمال التخريب والدمار قد طالت  جميع دور العبادة الخاصة بالمسلمين والمسيحيين على حد سواء، فإن أعمال  إعادة الأعمار تركز على الكنائس في الوقت الحالي".
 ولفت في حديث لديارنا إلى أن "الاحصاءات  المسجلة لدى الحكومة المحلية تؤكد أن عمليات إعادة الإعمار طالت حتى الآن  ما بين 40 إلى 50 في المائة من الكنائس المتضررة أو المهدمة إبان سيطرة  تنظيم داعش".
 وأضاف أن أعمال إعادة الإعمار كان "يمكن أن تكون أكبر من هذا المعدل بكثير لولا شح التمويل وضعف الإمكانات الحكومية".
 وأوضح أن ميزانية محافظة نينوى "غير كافية لمشاريع إعمار متكاملة نظرًا لحجم الدمار الكبير في معظم المرافق الخدمية".
 وذكر أن المخصصات المالية التي صرفت العام  الماضي لإعادة إعمار كنائس الموصل من موازنة ديوان أوقاف الديانات  المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة بلغت 102 مليون دينار عراقي (85 ألف دولار).
 وأوضح أن تلك المبالغ وزعت لإعادة إعمار دور العبادة في قره قوش وكرمليس وتللسقف وباطنايا وباقوقة وبعقوبة وبرطلة وبعشيقة وبحزاني.
 بدوره، قال الناشط "جرجيس العطوان" في  تصريح لديارنا إنه على الرغم من جدية عمليات إعادة إعمار الكنائس وحماس  القائمين عليها، إلا أنه من الصعب أن تشمل جميع الكنائس في الموصل حاليًا .
 ولفت إلى أن "جميع الكنائس تضررت بشكل أو  بآخر، حيث أن تنظيم داعش إما قد فجرها عمدًا أو خربها أو سرق محتوياتها"،  مشيرًا إلى أن التنظيم قد حول مباني بعض الكنائس لاستخدامها كمقرات.
 وتابع لم يترك التنظيم أية كنيسة عامرة، بما في ذلك كنيسة الساعة في الموصل وكنائس سهل نينوى.
 كما دمر التنظيم الكنائس التاريخية، بما  فيها كنائس الحي العربي بالموصل، "ومعظمها كنائس قديمة أثرية يعود عمرها  إلى مئات السنين وتضم قطع وكتب نفيسة".
 تشجيع المسيحيين على العودة
 وأضاف "العطوان" إن "إعادة إعمار هذه الكنائس ستشكل حافزًا مهمًا لأبناء الطائفة المسيحية للعودة إلى محافظتهم".
 وبين أن إعادة إعمار الكنائس سيعيد  لمسيحيي الموصل الشعور بالانتماء، و"يعزز النسيج المجتمعي الذي لا يمكن  للموصل أن تخسره رغم موجات النزوح القسري التي حاول تنظيم داعش فرضها على  المدينة".
 كما رأى أنه من شأن عودة المسيحيين والأقليات الأخرى إلى بيوتهم في المحافظة أن تساعد في تنشيط الاقتصاد المحلي.
 إلا أن "العطوان" لم يخف وجود هواجس أمنية  لدى المسيحيين تعيق عودتهم إلى نينوى، وحث الحكومة على تحفيزهم على العودة  عبر "فرض إجراءات أمنية أكثر تشددًا، ولا سيما في المناطق المختلطة عرقيًا  ودينيًا" .
 من ناحيته، يؤكد عضو مجلس محافظة نينوى  "داوود جندي" في حديث لديارنا أن الحكومة المحلية بمحافظة نينوى والأجهزة  الأمنية عازمة على السيطرة على الواقع الأمني للسماح للمسيحيين بالعودة إلى  مدنهم .
 ولفت إلى أن "داعش والمجاميع الإرهابية لم  تستهدف مكونًا دون آخر، بل استهدفت الجميع ودمرت المساجد والمراقد  والمواقع الأثرية قبل أن تدمر الكنائس والأديرة ودور العبادة الايزيدية".
 وأشاد "جندي" بجهود ديوان أوقاف الديانات  المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة لدعم استقرار المسيحيين وتبديد هواجسهم  الأمنية، فضلًا عن جهود إعادة إعمار الكنائس.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 نوفمبر 2018)

*المتروبوليت غطاس هزيم يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زار عصر يوم الثلاثاء 20 تشرين الثاني  2018 سيادة المتروبوليت غطاس هزيم، متروبوليت بغداد والكويت وتوابعهما  للروم الأرثوذكس مقر البطريركية الكلدانية بالمنصور في بغداد، برفقة  الأرشمندريت يونان الفريد. وقد استقبلهما غبطة ابينا البطريرك الكردينال  مار لويس روفائيل ساكو.
  دار الحديث في جوٍّ من المحبة والصراحة  حول هموم المسيحيين العراقيين والشرقيين والقضايا التي تمس حياتهم، كذلك  تطرق سيادة المتروبوليت هزيم الى زيارة وفد من كنائس العراق الى روسيا  بدعوة من الكنيسة الروسية.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 نوفمبر 2018)

*مدرسة نصر الثانية للنازحين في دهوك تقيم مهرجانها الخاص باللغة السريانية والتربية المسيحية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق

 باشراف قسم الدراسة السريانية لمديرية  تربية نينوى، اقامت مدرسة نصر الثانية للنازحين مهرجانها الخاص باللغة  السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية، وذلك يوم الخميس الموافق 22 تشرين  الثاني 2018 في محافظة دهوك.
 وحضر المهرجان السيد سمير يوخنا رئيس قسم  الدراسة السريانية في تربية نينوى والسيد فيانكي خوشابا مسؤول وحدة الدراسة  السريانية في ممثلية وزارة التربية في دهوك. كما حضره الكوادر التعليمية  في المدرسة وتلاميذها.
 وشهد المهرجان ايضا الاحتفال بمناسبة يوم  الطفل العالمي، حيث تخللته إقامة معرض لرسومات التلاميذ إضافة إلى انشاد  تراتيل باللغة السريانية والعربية، كما قدم (السيد سامر الياس والسيدة ايما  كرة بيت) الكوادر التعليمية في المدرسة، مناظرة بين تلاميذ المدرسة.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 نوفمبر 2018)

*جهود لإعادة إعمار تللسقف بعد هجرة 60% من سكانها إلى خارج البلاد*







جهود حثيثة لإعمار بلدة للسقف. الصورة: رووداو​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- رووداو/

 تشهد بلدة تللسقف ذات الأغلبية المسيحية  جهوداً مكثفة  لإعادة إعمارها بدعم من منظمات دولية بعدما تحولت إلى أطلال  خلال سيطرة تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية" داعش عليها، وهجرة 60% من سكانها إلى  الخارج.

 بدأت تللسقف للنهوض من بين الأنقاض وباتت كنيستها مستعدة لقرع أجراسها، حيث تجري أعمال البناء على قدم وساق.
 وشن تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية عدة هجمات على  المنطفة في الفترة بين عامي 2014 و2016 ما دفع غالبية سكانها المسيحيين  إلى الفرار بعد هدم منازلهم وكنائسهم، لكن العديد من المنظمات تدعم جهود  إعادة الإعمار لتشجيع السكان على العودة.
 ولبنة لبنة بدأت كنيسة القديس يعقوب تُعمّر في تللسقف.
 وقال المهندس لويد نجم: "بالطبع، هذه  الكنيسة هي واحدة من المعالم الثقافية، ونحن نحافظ عليها. يجب علينا إعادة  بنائها من أجل تشجيع الناس على العودة. من الضروري الحفاظ على هذه المعالم  الثقافية في تللسقف". 
 تحظى عملية إعادة الإعمار بدعم مركز كوتبوس لحقوق الإنسان، الذي يتخذ من ألمانيا مقرا له.
 وضعت الرمال في القاعة الرئيسية في الكنيسة بعناية قبل تثبيت المقاعد والمذبح، وقد شارفت العملية على الاكتمال وجرى إنشاء برج الجرس.
 كانت قرية تللسقف، التي تبعد 40 كيلومترا شمال الموصل، تضم 1400 عائلة، وفق تقدير المجلس البلدي للقرية.
 وتشير سليمة سليمان هرمز، إحدى سكان  تللسقف، إلى الإنهاك الذي ألم بها لتخليها عن منزلها خوفا على حياتها  قائلةً: "لقد تعبت من الاضطرار إلى المغادرة ومن ثم العودة مراراً  وتكراراً. لقد أصبنا بالتعب وأصبحنا عجزة. ذهبنا إلى القوش، ذهبنا إلى  دهوك... أعني أننا لقد عانينا، وذهبنا إلى لبنان، وفي كل مرة نرحل ثم نعود ،  نشتري المنازل مرارا وتكرارا ، ماذا يمكننا أن نفعل؟ يجب أن ينتهي هذا  الأمر". 
 منازل ومتاجر القرية صارت أطلالا في  المواجهات، لكن مكتب إعادة الإعمار، وهي منظمة خيرية محلية أسسها القساوسة  في تللسقف، هي التي تتولى عمليات إعادة الإعمار.
 وقال يونس حنا جيجو، وهو من سكان تللسقف:  "لقد عاد الناس إلى بيوتهم. كانت منظمات الإغاثة موجودة داخل القرية، وقامت  بترميم البيوت إلى جانب توفير أشياء أخرى، مثل خزانات المياه والسخانات.  وقد زودوا جميع المنازل بهذه الأشياء. لقد فعلوا ذلك بمفردهم، لكن 90ظھ من  القرية قامت بها منظمات (مساعدات) ".
 وتشير تقديرات مجلس قرية تللسقف إلى أن 60  بالمائة من السكان غادروا القرية وهاجروا إلى الخارج، وفي الوقت الراهن،  لا يتجاوز عدد سكان القرية 600 عائلة.
 ولم تفلح عمليات إعادة الإعمار في إثناء  الشباب عن الرحيل، بعد أن فر الكثير من المسيحيين العراقيين إلى دول أوروبا  الغربية والولايات المتحدة وأستراليا خوفا من الاضطهاد منذ بداية الصراع  مع داعش، لكن جهود إعادة الإعمار نجحت في إعادة كبار السن إلى القرية.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 نوفمبر 2018)

*بغداد: السجن 7 سنوات لمدان زوّر مقاولة بيع عقارين تمتلكهما مواطنة مسيحية*







حي البتاوين - بغداد. ارشيفية​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- عراق برس/

 اعلن المركز الاعلامي لمجلس القضاء  الأعلى، الاثنين، ان ”محكمة جنايات الرصافة أصدرت حكما بالسجن سبع سنوات  بحق مدان قام بتزوير مقاولة بيع عقارين في منطقة البتاوين.
 وتابع  في  بيان له، أن “محكمة جنايات  الرصافة نظرت دعوى مدان اقدم على تزوير مقاولة بيع عقارين والتي تعود  لعائلة مسيحية في منطقة البتاوين مستغلين تواجد صاحبة العقارين خارج  البلاد” مضيفا، أن “المحكمة أصدرت حكمها بالسجن لمدة سبعة اعوام بحق المدان  وفقا لأحكام المادة 295 من قانون العقوبات العراقي”.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 نوفمبر 2018)

*في بغداد لأول مرة.. انطلاق مؤتمر مجلس بطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أبونا/

 انطلقت في العاصمة العراقية بغداد، وللمرة  الأولى، صباح اليوم الثلاثاء، أعمال الدورة العادية السادسة والعشرون  لمجلس بطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك، والتي تستضيفها البطريركية الكلدانية ممثلة  بالكاردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو.
 وبدأت جلسات المؤتمر، والتي تستمر حتى يوم  الجمعة القادمة حول موضوع "الشبيبة علامة رجاء في بلدان الشرق الأوسط"،  بكلمة من البطريرك ساكو، أشار فيها إلى أن انعقاد المؤتمر لأول مرة في  العراق له "مغزى عميق ووقع على وجودنا المسيحي في هذه الظروف الصعبة  والتحدّيات غير المسبوقة في نوعها".
 وخاطب البطاركة المجتمعين في مقر  البطريركية الكلدانية في بغداد قائلاً: "إن قدومكم إلينا كرؤساء وآباء  كنائس عريقة لهو حقًا تعبير قوي عن تضامنكم معنا، ووقوفكم إلى جانبنا، في  كل ما عانيناه ونعانيه من اضطهاد وقتل وتشريد وتهجير وهجرة. مجيئكم يشجـّع  النازحين على العودة إلى ديارهم، ويشحن رجاءنا في البقاء والتواصل،  والاحتفاظ بإيماننا وهويتنا وأخلاقنا، وتقاليدنا ولغتنا".
 وشدد على أن ظروف اليوم تدعو "إلى بلورة  رؤية مسيحية مشرقية موحدة تخطط لاستراتيجية الحفاظ على وجودنا ودورنا.  علينا أن نكون أقوى من الانقسام، وأن نرفع الحواجز النفسية والتاريخية  ونحترم الاختلاف في الرؤى والأفكار، والذي هو أمرٌ طبيعي، فنحقق وحدة  كنائسنا الضرورية والمصيرية، والتي فضلاً عن كونها استجابة لأمنية يسوع  المسيح، فإنها سوف تساعدنا على بلوغ حضور أكثر تأثيرًا على المستقبل،  خصوصًا في هذه الظروف، حيت نواجه تحديات ضاغطة، منها على سبيل المثال، لا  الحصر، الهجرة، والأكثر جسامة في هذه التحدّيات هو التطرف الديني".
 وأضاف البطريرك ساكو: "ثمة خبرة بديعة في  العهد القديم عن لاهوت التهجير والعودة والبناء. هذه النصوص تحتوي على تراث  غني مفيد لتطوير روحانية موحية وخصبة قادرة على دعم المهجّرين في العراق  وسوريا وفلسطين في عملية عودتهم الى ديارهم". وتابع: "لقاؤنا هذا هو دعوة  لكل الكنائس في المنطقة أن تتعاون على بلورة لاهوت المهجرين والمهاجرين،  ولاهوت العودة والاحتفال بعملية البناء والتجديد. هذا اللاهوت ينطلق من  الرجاء المسيحي، الذي يمثل نقاط الضوء التي ينبغي أن تكبر وتنتشر وأن نتمسك  بها".
 وتابع: "إن هذا المؤتمر هو في ذات الوقت،  رسالة إلى العراقيين وشعوب المنطقة العربية لمناهضة التعصب وتعزيز الحوار،  وإشاعة قيم السلام والمواطنة وترسيخ مبادئ العيش المشترك من خلال الاعتراف  بالآخر وقبوله واحترام خصوصيته، هذه الثقافة التي تكاد تخلو منها مجتمعاتنا  في المنطقة. وضمن أجواء التجدد الحقيقي في سبيل غد أفضل، لنا الأمل الوطيد  بالحكومة العراقية الجديدة التي تشكلت حديثًا، بأن تضع في أولوياتها خطة  عملية جادّة للمصالحة المجتمعية واستراتيجية لبناء دولة المواطنة والقانون  والمساواة وتوفير الخدمات فيعيش العراقيون بحرية وكرامة وعدالة اجتماعية".


----------



## paul iraqe (29 نوفمبر 2018)

*نداء لممثلي شعبنا .. لنعمل من أجل محاكمة دولة الخلافة الإسلامية لما ارتكبوه من جرائم إبادة جماعية ضد المسيحيين والايزيديين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أطلقت مجموعة من المنظمات الحقوقية  العراقية الى جانب مجموعة من الشخصيات الوطنية والحقوقية والمهتمين بحقوق  الانسان نداءا وطنيا لمحاكمة المتهمين من افراد دولة الخلافة الاسلامية (  تنظيم داعش الارهابي ) وعبر النداء بضرورة الوقوف والدفاع عن ضحايا جريمة  الإبادة الجماعية في العراق ضدالمسيحيين والإيزيديين وانه واجبا وطنيا  والتزام اخلاقي وإنساني وعبر النداء عن قلقه بما يتحدث به الاعلام العراقي  الموجه عن محاكمة افراد من دولة الخلافة الإسلامية ( داعش الارهابي )  لما  ارتكبوه من جرائم و انتهاكات جسيمة ضد الشعب العراقي عموما وضد المسيحيين  والأيزيديين خصوصا، تتضمن التصريحات والبيانات الرسمية احيانا عما تعرضت له  المكونات العراقية تعتبر وتتشابه من قبيل العمليات الارهابية التي تقع في  مناطق اخرى من العراق .
 وأكد النداء إن الارهاب الذي كان ومازال  يرتكب في عموم العراق من قبل الارهابيين من خلال تفجير انتحاري بـحزام ناسف  او تفجير سيارة او عجلة مفخخة لتزهق ارواح بريئة من ابناء الشعب دون تمييز  ديني أو طائفي بين الضحايا بقصد منه زعزعة الأمن والنظام، في حين ان هجوم (  جماعات داعش الارهابية ) على مناطق الايزيديين والمسيحيين والشبك  والكاكائيين بعد احتلالها لمدينة الموصل في 9 حزيران 2014 وسنجار في 3آب  وسهل نينوى 6 آب 2014 ، كان هدفه بالإضافة الى تثبيت سيطرة و نفوذ ( تنظيم  الدولة الإسلامية الإرهابي )، وتجسيد المفاهيم الجهنمية في ارتكاب جرائم  الإبادة الجماعية بحق المكونات القومية والدينية غير المسلمة، واجبارها  قسرا على تغيير ديانتها واعتناق الإسلام، وقتل من يمتنع عن ذلك. بالإضافة  الى ارتكابها عمدا جرائم التدمير الكلي لمراكز ودور العبادة بهدف طمس  الهوية الدينية.
 ويؤكد النداء ان الجرائم التي اقترفها  داعش الارهابي بحق الاقليات كانت ارتكاب أفعال بقصد إبادة شاملة لشعب سهل  نينوى من الإيزيديين والمسيحيين والشبك الشيعة والكاكائيين وذلك من خلال  قطع مشروعي المياه الصالحة للاستخدام البشري ( السلامية والرشيدية) حيث  تهدف هذه الأفعال الجرمية الى فرض تدابير معيشية صعبة لا إنسانية يراد منها  اهلاك افراد هذه المكونات كليا او جزئيا او تشريدها بهدف انهاء وجودها في  المنطقة من خلال حرمانهم من الحاجات الضرورية للعيش .
 وطالب المنتدى العراقي والمنظمات الحقوقية  والمنظمات المدنية والشخصيات الوطنية الموقعة على النداء الرأي العام  العالمي لرفع صوتها وان تجري محاكمة العناصر المقبوض عليها من داعش  الارهابي  بتهمة جرائم الإبادة الجماعية وفقا للقانون رقم 10 لسنة 2005  النافذ في العراق ، وهو ما أكدته بعثة الأمم المتحدة ( يونامي ) ، باعتبار  أن الجرائم المرتكبة جسيمة وتنطبق مع تعريف جريمة الإبادة الجماعية الواردة  في متن الفقرة ( آ-1 ) من المادة الأولى من القانون المذكور ..
 في الوقت الذي نثمن مبادرة المنتدى  العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الانسان والمنظمات الحقوقية العراقية والشخصيات  الوطنية لموقفهم الانساني والحقوقي لإنصاف ضحايا الابادة الجماعية وانزال  القصاص العادل بالمجرمين ، ندعوا مجلس النواب العراقي وبرلمان اقليم  كوردستان بمطالبة الحكومة العراقية بايقاف محاكمة المتهمين من افراد  الخلافة الاسلامية وفق المادة 4 ارهاب من قانون مكافحة الارهاب رقم 13 لسنة  2005  الذي لاينصف الضحايا بقدر ما ينزل قصاصه بحق المجرمين بعيدا عن كشف  هوية واهداف داعش الارهابي بأتجاه الاقليات غير المسلمة في العراق  والتي  تختلف عنه بالعرق والدين والقومية ، كما نطالب مملثي الاقليات من المسيحيين  (الكلدان السريان الاشوريين والارمن ) والايزيديين والشبك والتركمان  الشيعة والسنة في الموصل ضحايا دولة الخلافة الاسلامية للعمل سوية ومتابعة  الاجراءات القانونية من اجل انصاف ونصرة ضحايا الابادة الجماعية ..
 كامل زومايا
 اليكم نص النداء والمنظمات والشخصيات الموقعه عليه ...
 نداء حقوقي
 نداء وطني الى منظمات حقوق الإنسان والمجتمع المدني العاملة في ملفات الانتهاكات والجرائم الدولية الجسيمة
 نداء إنساني للدفاع عن ضحايا جريمة الإبادة الجماعية في العراق ضدالمسيحيين والإيزيديين واجب وطني والتزام اخلاقي وإنساني
 يتحدث الاعلام العراقي الموجه عن محاكمة  افراد من تنظيم داعش ( ما يعرف بتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام  الإرهابي المتطرف ) – لما ارتكبوه من جرائم و انتهاكات جسيمة ضد الشعب  العراقي عموما وضد المسيحيين والأيزيديين خصوصا، تتضمن التصريحات والبيانات  الرسمية احيانا عما تعرضت له المكونات العراقية تعتبر وتتشابه من قبيل  العمليات الارهابية التي تقع في مناطق اخرى من العراق .
 إن الارهاب الذي كان ومازال يرتكب في عموم  العراق من قبل الارهابيين من خلال تفجير انتحاري بـحزام ناسف او تفجير  سيارة او عجلة مفخخة لتزهق ارواح بريئة من ابناء الشعب دون تمييز ديني أو  طائفي بين الضحايا بقصد منه زعزعة الأمن والنظام .
 في حين ان هجوم ( جماعات داعش الارهابية )  على مناطق الايزيديين والمسيحيين والشبك والكاكائيين بعد احتلالها لمدينة  الموصل في 9 حزيران 2014 وسنجار في 3آب وسهل نينوى 6 آب 2014 ، كان هدفه  بالإضافة الى تثبيت سيطرة و نفوذ ( تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية الإرهابي )،  وتجسيد المفاهيم الجهنمية في ارتكاب جرائم الإبادة الجماعية بحق المكونات  القومية والدينية غير المسلمة، واجبارها قسرا على تغيير ديانتها واعتناق  الإسلام، وقتل من يمتنع عن ذلك. بالإضافة الى ارتكابها عمدا جرائم التدمير  الكلي لمراكز ودور العبادة بهدف طمس الهوية الدينية.
 كما باشر التنظيم بارتكاب أفعال بقصد  إبادة شاملة لشعب سهل نينوى من الإيزيديين والمسيحيين والشبك الشيعة  والكاكائيين من خلال قطع مشروعي المياه الصالحة للاستخدام البشري (  السلامية والرشيدية) حيث تهدف هذه الأفعال الجرمية الى فرض تدابير معيشية  صعبة لا إنسانية يراد منها اهلاك افراد هذه المكونات كليا او جزئيا او  تشريدها بهدف انهاء وجودها في المنطقة من خلال حرمانهم من الحاجات الضرورية  للعيش .
 اننا في المنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق  الانسان والمنظمات الحقوقية والمجتمع المدني والشخصيات الوطنية الموقعين  ادناه، في الوقت الذي نُذّكر الرأي العام المحلي والدولي بانتهاكات تنظيم  الدولة الإسلامية الإرهابي والتي تعد أبادة جماعية أكدها القانون الدولي.
 نعلن امام الرأي العام العالمي مطالبتنا  بأن تتم محاكمة العناصر المقبوض عليها من هذا التنظيم بتهمة جرائم الإبادة  الجماعية وفقا للقانون رقم 10 لسنة 2005 النافذ في العراق ، وهو ما أكدته  بعثة الأمم المتحدة ( يونامي ) ، باعتبار أن الجرائم المرتكبة جسيمة وتنطبق  مع تعريف جريمة الإبادة الجماعية الواردة في متن الفقرة ( آ-1 ) من المادة  الأولى من القانون المذكور .
 وندعو جميع العاملين على ملفات الانتهاكات  الجسيمة و المدافعين عن حقوق الانسان، والمهتمين بضحايا الإبادة الجماعية  لرفع صوتهم انصافاً للضحايا والنظر بعين الاعتبار جسامة الجرائم المرتكبة  بمنهجية، والتي تنسجم مع منطوق المادة 11 من قانون المحكمة الجنائية  العراقية العليا.
 كما نطالب بمحاكمة كل من تسبب في خلق  الظروف المناسبة، ومنها التمييز الطائفي والديني والفساد والفوضى، لاجتياح  داعش للأراض العراقية من بوابة الموصل واحتلال نينوى وممارسة كل الجرائم  البشعة فيها.
 المنظمات التي تبنت إطلاق النداء
 المنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الانسان
 تنسيقية الوطن للمنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الانسان
 تنسيقية المهجر للمنتدى العراقي لمنظمات حقوق الانسان
 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان / العراق
 الامانة العامة لهيئة الدفاع عن اتباع الديانات والمذاهب في العراق
 منظمة اومرك لحقوق الانسان / المانيا
 لجنة الدفاع عن حقوق الانسان –استراليا
 المرصد السومري لحقوق الانسان / هولندا
 جمعية المواطنة لحقوق الانسان / العراق
 تنسيقية التيار الديمقراطي العراقي في ستوكهولم / السويد
 السويد تنسيقية التيار الديمقراطي العراقي في سودرتاليـا
 نادي بابل الثقافي في ستوكهولم / السويد
 المعهد الكوردي للدراسات والبحوث / هولندا
 البرلمان الثقافي العراقي في المهجر
 رابطة الكتاب والفنانين الديموقراطين العراقيين في هولندا
 مرصد صورا لحقوق الانسان في اوربا
  جمعية جونقا شمشا في ألمانيا
 الموقعون
 الاستاذ عبدالخالق زنكنة نائب سابق في البرلمان العراقي ناشط حقوقي العراق
 الدكتور كاظم حبيب باحث اكاديمي ناشط حقوقي المانيا
 الاستاذ القاضي زهير كاظم عبود قاضي وناشط حقوقي
 الاستاذ كامل زومايا ناشط حقوقي المانيا
 الاستاذ محمد السلامي محامي و ناشط حقوقي العراق
 الدكتو غالب العاني ناشط حقوقي المانيا
 الدكتور احمد الربيعي اكاديمي وناشط حقوقي استراليا
 الدكتور حميد البصري ناشط مدني
 الاستاذة وفاء الربيعي كاتبة و ناشطة حقوقية المانيا
 الاستاذة راهبة الخميسي كاتبة و ناشطة حقوقية السويد
 الاستاذ عبدالرزاق الحكيم ناشط حقوقي هولندا
 الاستاذة ماجدة البابلي ناشطة حقوقية المانيا
 الاستاذ نبيل تومي فنان تشكيلي وناشط حقوقي السويد
 الاستاذة نهلة شعيـا ناشطة حقوقية السويد
 الاستاذ سلام ألياس اعلامي وناشط مدني السويد
 الاستاذة زينب مسلم ناشطة مدنية السويد
 الاستاذة ماري حنـا ناشطة مدنية السويد
 الدكتور سعدي السعدون ناشط مدني السويد
 الاستاذ صبري إيشو ناشط مدني السويد
 الاستاذة جان حبشي ناشطة مدنية السويد
 الاستاذة لينـا يوحنان ناشطة مدنية السويد
 الاستاذة ليزا يوحنان ناشطة مدنية السويد
 الاستاذة سهام تومي ناشطة مدنية السويد
 الاستاذة ألن يوحنان ناشطة مدنية السويد
 الدكتور عقيل الناصري باحث وناشط حقوقي
 الأستاذ كمال يلدو كاتب وإعلامي الولايات المتحدة
 الدكتور خليل عبدالعزيز   ناشط حقوقي / السويد
 المهندس الاستشاري نهاد القاضي ناشط حقوقي هولندا
 الدكتور تيسير الالوسي باحث اكاديمي وناشط حقوقي هولندا

 ادناه نص المادة 11 من قانون المحكمة الجنائية العراقية العليا :
 أولاً – لأغراض هذا القانون وطبقاً  للاتفاقية الدولية الخاصة بمنع جريمةالإبادة الجماعية المعاقب عليها  المورخة في 9/ كانون الأول – ديسمبر / 1948 المصادق عليها من العراق في 20/  كانون الثاني – يناير / 1959 فإن الإبادة الجماعية تعني الأفعال المدرجة  في أدناه المرتكبة بقصد إهلاك جماعة قومية أو اثنية أو عرقية أو دينية  بصفتها هذه إهلاكاً كلياً أو جزئياً .
 قتل أفراد من الجماعة.
 إلحاق ضرر جسدي أو عقلي جسيم بأفراد من الجماعة.
 إخضاع الجماعة عمداً لأحوال معيشية يقصد بها إهلاكها الفعلي كلياً أو جزئياً.
 فرض تدابير تستهدف منع الإنجاب داخل الجماعة.
 نقل أطفال من الجماعة عنوة إلى جماعة أخرى.
 ثانياً – توجب الأعمال التالية أن يعاقب عليها :
 الإبادة الجماعية.
 التآمر لإرتكاب الإبادة الجماعية.
 التحريض المباشر والعلني على ارتكاب الإبادة الجماعية.
 محاولة ارتكاب الإبادة الجماعية.
 الاشتراك في الإبادة الجماعية
 26-11-2018


----------



## paul iraqe (29 نوفمبر 2018)

*لقاء بطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك مع شبيبة بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 البطريرك ساكو في لقاء الشباب مع البطاركة الشرقيين:
 أيها الشباب تحلوا بالرغبة والقدرة على التحدي
 اعلام البطريركية
   استأنف البطاركة الكاثوليك اجتماعاتهم  بعد ظهر اليوم الثاني من لقائهم، في الثلاثاء 27 تشرين الثاني 2018 وقد جرت  مناقشات واقتراحات على ضوء توصيات لقاء كهنة الكلدان في العراق. وكان ثمة  الجانب الإداري، تم خلاله قراءة محضر المؤتمر السابق ومقرراته. كما عرض  برنامج المؤتمر وحصلت الموافقة عليه، وكذلك تم عرض الخطوط العريضة للبيان  الختامي، مع تعيين لجنة لصياغة البيان الختامي.
 ثم انطلق نحو كاتدرائية القديس يوسف  للكلدان، موكب البطاركة وهو يشق طريقه بصعوبة بالغة، وسط سيول من السيارات  تعج بها شوارع العاصمة بغداد. وتم في كاتدرائية مار يوسف اللقاء بشبيبة  بغداد، وكان في استبقالم الأب روبرت سعيد جرجيس، راعي الكاتدرائية وحشد  كبير من الشبيبة والمؤمنين.
 بدأ اللقاء بترتيلة الدخول وزياح لحاملي  الرموز الليتورجية ولوحات تحمل شعارات الكنائس البطريركية، وضع كل منها بين  باقة ورود؛ وضمّ الزياح 7 فتيان و7 فتيات يرتدون الملابس الفولكلورية.
 وأحيا الشباب اللقاء، فقدما عريفا الحفل،  شاب وشابة، أبدعا بتقديم حار ومهني، لفقرات المنهاج الذي بدأ بكلمة  ترحيبية، القاها الاسقف الشاب، سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو، رئيس لجنة  الشبيبة الكاثوليكية. وشكر الشباب والشابات على حضورهم. عقبت الكلمة  الترحيبية صلاة جماعية وتأمل بعنوان “حوار الشباب مع يسوع. وتناوب أعضاء  الجوقة والشبيبة قراءة مزمور، فيما قرأ الأب هاني خميس نص انجيل الشاب  الغني، تلتها موعظة نيافة الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، بطريرك  الكلدان. وعرض ضمن المنهاج فيديو قصير ومعبّر، مع التعليق بصوت الأب ألبير  هشام، على شكل رسالة من الشباب إلى السادة البطاركة، تحمل الى الرعاة مشاعر  الرجاء وشهادات عن التعلق بالأرض والكنيسة.
 وجرى حوار حميم بين الآباء البطاركة  وأبنائهم وبناتهم من شبيبة بغداد. وقدمت أسئلة موجهة شخصيا إلى كل من  البطاركة، تمحورت، حول مواضيع متعددة، تحمل بمجملها شؤون الساعة وشجونها،  مما يخص الهجرة والمستقبل ودور الشباب والدعوات وتكوين العائلة. فكانت  الإجابات من القلب، إلى القلب، وأجابت عن أحد الأسئلة بشأن العائلة والمرأة  الدكتورة ثريا مشعلاني، مع خطاب موجه شخصيا إلى المرأة.
 واختتم اللقاء بالصلاة الربية (أبانا)  بشبك الأيادي، على انغام فرقة كوخي، بقيادة الأب والموسيقي، امير گمـّو، إذ  صدحت في الأجواء بين وخلال فقرات اللقاء تراتيل وأصوات نورانية.
 ومع مسك الختام، منحت البركة الختامية من قبل أصحاب الغبطة والنيافة بطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك.
 وفيما يلي، كلمة نيافة الكردينال مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو، على القراءة الانجيلية: الرجل الغني ( لوقا 18/18-25) وهو  نص ورد أيضا في سائر الاناجيل الازائية، (متى 19/16-22 ومرقس 10/17-22).  إلى ذلك أشار غبطة البطريرك، منوها بخصوصية ما جاء في انجيل لوقا، وما جاء  في انجيل مرقس، وبدأ نيافته الموعظة بالقول:
 الغنى في ذاته ليس شرا، بل هو أمر مشروعٌ،  لكن الخلل هو عندما يتحوّل الغنى الى صنم ، لذا حذّرَنا منه يسوع بقوله:  “يعسر على الغني أن يدخل ملكوت السماوات”.
 الغنى الحقيقيّ ليس في أن نملك مالا كبيرا، بل في أن نـُشرك الآخرين بسخاء في ما توفر لدينا من خيرات.
  في الجوهر، المثل يعرض علينا نوعين من المؤمنين وهذا ما أشار اليه السينودس من اجل الشباب.
 النوع الأول يلتزم بالوصايا ببساطة وروحية  عميقة وكما تعلمناها في دروس التعليم المسيحي: وصايا الله ووصايا الكنيسة.  هذا الالتزام نسمّيه الدعوة العامة. وكل المسيحيين مدعوّون إليه في مختلف  ظروف حياتنا.
  لكن ثمة دعوة أخرى الى الأبعد.. دعوة  خاصة ينبغي ان نميّزها وأن نقبلها بحماسة وفرح: “واحدة تنقصك” ان شئت ان  تتبعني، هذا ما قاله يسوع للغني؛ ومرقس يضيف: نظر إليه يسوع وأحبّه (مرقس  10/21). نظرة الحب هذه هي دعوة.
 يسوع يطلب من تلاميذه كلّ شيء، لكن الغني  لم يفهم ذلك، لذا لم يكن في مقدوره أن يتخلّى عن كل شيء، فمضى حزينًا،  صامتًا. “لأنه كان ذا مال كثير”.
 ما يطلبه يسوع هو الحريّة المطلقة في التصرّف، لكن الرجل الغنيّ لم تكن له مثل هذه الحريّة. فأضاع فرصة الدعوة والفرح الحقيقي؟؟
 بالنتيجة، المال وحده لا يعطي الفرح إنما  الشخص الذي نحبـّه ونقيم معه العلاقة هو مصدر الفرح. والشرط الكبير هو ان  تكون لنا الحرية بالتخلي عن كل شيء من أجله، وفي رسالة الانجيل، تكون له  الأولية حتى في حياة المتزوجين!
 هذه العلاقة هي مشروع ينمو وينضج عندما  نسمع صوته وتدهشنا كلماته وتجذبنا وتدخل الى قلبنا، فندور من اجله جميع  الزوايا لبناء نسق مشترك معه فيغدو هو لنا حياة ابدية ونصيبا لا ينزعه شيء  او أحد آخر…
 وهذا ينبغي ان نفهمه من قول يسوع للغني  “واحدة تنقصك” ولمرتا اخت لعازر” :”مَرتا، مَرتا، إِنَّكِ في هَمٍّ  وارتِباكٍ بِأُمورٍ كَثيرَة، مع أَنَّ الحاجَةَ إِلى أَمرٍ واحِد. فَقدِ  اختارَت مَريمُ النَّصيبَ الأّفضَل، ولَن يُنزَعَ مِنها” (لوقا 10/41-42).
 هناك أشخاص عديدون في تاريخ الكنيسة، قد ساروا بحسب هذه الوصيّة واقتنوا الغنى الاسكاتلوجي (الأواخري): “فكان لهم كنز في السماء”.
 هذا الشاب الغنيّ هو صورة عن الانسان كما يراه يسوع.
 لنقارن أنفسنا مع هذه المواقف:
 هل نحن مع الصبر والشجاعة للبقاء.. أم نحن  مع الاتكالية… وانتظار الأشياء الجاهزة.. لذا علينا ان نسأَل أَنفسَنا  دومًا: وفي وسط همنا وغمنا ما هو هذا الواحد الجذري الذي ينقصنا؟ ولمن نعطي  امكانية نزع فرحنا؟
 تحلوا اذاً بالرغبة والقدرة على التحدي.
 وفي الختام عبر نيافة الكردينال البطريرك  ساكو، عن سروره بهذا اللقاء، وعن تقييمه للتحدّي الفعلي الذي عبر عنه  الشباب والشابات، بحضورهم بهذا العدد الطيب، وبهذا الرونق من الالوان  المعبرة عن أصالتنا في بلاد ما بين النهرين.


----------



## paul iraqe (29 نوفمبر 2018)

*كلمة البطريرك ساكو في إفتتاح المؤتمر السادس والعشرين لبطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك*







البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو  (Stefano Guidoni)​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اذاعة الفاتيكان/

 "علينا ان نكون اقوى من الانقسام، وان  نرفع الحواجز النفسية والتاريخية ونحترم الاختلاف في الرؤى والأفكار" هذا  ما قاله البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو في كلمته في إفتتاح المؤتمر السادس  والعشرين لبطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك
 بمناسبة افتتاح المؤتمر السادس والعشرين  لمجلس بطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك في بغداد، ألقى صاحب الغبطة الكاردينال مار  روفائيل لويس ساكو كلمة قال فيها انعقاد هذا المؤتمر لبطاركة الشرق  الكاثوليك السادس والعشرين، ولأول مرة في العراق، له مغزى عميق ووقع على  وجودنا المسيحي في هذه الظروف الصعبة والتحدّيات غير المسبوقة في نوعها. ان  قدومكم الينا كرؤساء وآباء كنائس عريقة لهو حقاً تعبير قوي عن تضامنكم  معنا، ووقوفكم الى جانبنا، في كل ما عانيناه ونعانيه من اضطهاد وقتل وتشريد  وتهجير وهجرة. مجيئكم يشجـّع النازحين على العودة الى ديارهم ويشحن رجاءنا  في البقاء والتواصل، والاحتفاظ بإيماننا وهويتنا وأخلاقنا وتقاليدنا  ولغتنا.
 ونقلاً عن الموقع الالكتروني للبطريركية  الكلدانيّة تابع البطريرك ساكو يقول شدد البابا فرنسيس في كلمة افتتاح  سينودس الأساقفة بروما من 3-28 تشرين الأول 2018 حول الشباب وتمييز الدعوة،  على أهمية: أن "يوقظ السينودس قلوبنا!"، ليكون "مثمراً بشكل كبير لإشاعة  الرجاء". وكذا الحال في مؤتمرنا هذا، فدعوني أتمنى ان يكون لقاؤنا هذا  منعطف نعمة وبركة غزيرة للمسيحيين ولمواطنينا في هذا الشرق المتألم، ورجاءً  بمستقبل أفضل للسلام والاستقرار، وبمجتمع أكثر ازدهاراً.
 أضاف بطريرك الكلدان يقول تدعونا اليوم  الضرورة القصوى، إلى بلورة رؤية مسيحية مشرقية موحدة تخطط لاستراتيجية  الحفاظ على وجودنا ودورنا. علينا ان نكون اقوى من الانقسام، وان نرفع  الحواجز النفسية والتاريخية ونحترم الاختلاف في الرؤى والأفكار، والذي هو  أمرٌ طبيعي، فنحقق وحدة كنائسنا الضرورية والمصيرية، والتي فضلاً عن كونها  استجابة لأمنية يسوع المسيح (يوحنا 17/27)، فإنها سوف تساعدنا على بلوغ  حضور أكثر تاثيراً على المستقبل، خصوصاً في هذه الظروف، حيت نواجه تحديات  ضاغطة، منها على سبيل المثال، لا الحصر، الهجرة والاكثر جسامة في هذه  التحدّيات هو التطرف الديني. ثمة خبرة بديعة في العهد القديم عن لاهوت  "التهجير – السبي" والعودة والبناء. هذه النصوص تحتوي على تراث غني مفيد  لتطوير روحانية موحية وخصبة قادرة على دعم المهجّرين في العراق وسوريا  وفلسطين في عملية عودتهم الى ديارهم.
 لقاؤنا هذا هو دعوة لكل الكنائس في  المنطقة ان تتعاون على بلورة لاهوت المهجرين والمهاجرين، ولاهوت العودة  والاحتفال بعملية البناء والتجديد. هذا اللاهوت – الروحانية ينطلق  من الرجاء المسيحي، الذي يمثل نقاط الضوء التي ينبغي ان تكبر وتنتشر وان  نتمسك بها.
 تابع البطريرك ساكو يقول كما أن هذا  المؤتمر هو في ذات الوقت، رسالة الى العراقيين وشعوب المنطقة  العربية لمناهضة التعصب وتعزيز الحوار، وإشاعة قيم السلام والمواطنة وترسيخ  مبادئ العيش المشترك من خلال الاعتراف بالآخر وقبوله واحترام خصوصيته، هذه  الثقافة التي تكاد تخلو منها مجتمعاتنا في المنطقة. وضمن أجواء التجدد  الحقيقي في سبيل غد أفضل، لنا الأمل الوطيد بالحكومة العراقية الجديدة التي  تشكلت حديثاً، بأن تضع في أولوياتها خطة عملية جادّة للمصالحة المجتمعية  واستراتيجية لبناء دولة المواطنة والقانون والمساواة وتوفير الخدمات فيعيش  العراقيون بحرية وكرامة وعدالة اجتماعية. وأريد أن أختم كلمتي بطلب تلميذي  عماوس من الرب "ليمكث معنا، فقد حان المساء ومال النهار" (لوقا 24/29).


----------



## paul iraqe (2 ديسمبر 2018)

*الكونغرس الأمريكي يقر مشروع  قانون (H.R. 390) لمساعدة المسيحيين والايزيديين في العراق وسوريا*






​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- وكالة الاخبار الكاثوليكية/
 كريستين روزيل. 28 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر 2018

 واشنطن - أقر مجلس النواب الأمريكي  الثلاثاء مشروع قانون (H.R. 390)، بعنوان "اغاثة ضحايا الابادة الجماعية   والمساءلة القانونية"، والذي يسعى للمساعدة في إعادة بناء المجتمعات  المسيحية والايزيدية في العراق وسوريا.
 وبعد أن مرره مجلس الشيوخ، سيذهب مشروع القانون الآن إلى الرئيس دونالد ترامب، الذي أشار إلى أنه مستعد للتوقيع عليه.
 وقد تم تقديم مشروع القانون من قبل النائب  كريس سميث (جمهوري- نيو جيرسي) وشارك في رعايته مجموعة مكونة من 47 عضوا  في الكونغرس من كلا الحزبين. كانت النائبة آنا ايشو (ديمقراطية-  كاليفورنيا) الراعي الديمقراطي المشارك لمشروع القانون.  تم تمرير مشروع  القانون بالإجماع في مجلس النواب هذا الشهر يوم 27 تشرين الثاني/ نوفمبر.
 سيقدم قانون "H.R 390" التمويل للكيانات،  الجماعات الدينية، والذين يساعدون في الجهود الإنسانية، وجهود الاستقرار   في العراق وسوريا للأقليات الدينية والإثنية في المنطقة.
 كما أنه سيوجه إدارة ترامب إلى "تقييم  ومعالجة الاحتياجات الإنسانية الحساسة والاحتياجات والمحفزات التي ربما قد  تدفع هؤلاء الناجين الى الفرار" من المنطقة، وكذلك تحديد "علامات التحذير"  المحتملة للعنف ضد الأقليات الدينية أو العرقية في العراق وسوريا.
 بالإضافة إلى ذلك، سيدعم مشروع القانون  الكيانات التي تجري تحقيقات جنائية ضد أعضاء الدولة الإسلامية الذين  ارتكبوا "جرائم ضد الإنسانية وجرائم حرب في العراق"، وسوف يشجعون الحكومات  الأجنبية على التعرف على مرتكبي الجرائم من اعضاء الدولة الإسلامية المشتبه  بهم في قواعد البيانات الأمنية والكشف الأمني للمساعدة على القبض عليهم  وملاحقتهم.
 وقد أقر مجلس الشيوخ بالإجماع نسخة معدلة قليلاً من مشروع القانون في 11 تشرين الأول/ أكتوبر الماضي.

 وقال كارل اندرسون الفارس الاعلى لـ  "فرسان كولومبوس" عن مرور مشروع القانون: "إن تمرير مشروع القانون هذا على  حد سواء من قبل مجلس النواب ومجلس الشيوخ بالإجماع يظهر أن الرد الأمريكي  على الإبادة الجماعية يتجاوز الاتجاهات الحزبية وأن هناك إرادة سياسية جادة  للحماية والحفاظ على وجود الأقليات الدينية في الشرق الأوسط، من المسيحيين  والايزيديين، الذين تم استهدافهم بهدف جعلهم ينقرضون". وقد شهد أندرسون في  جلسة استماع في الكونغرس حول مشروع القانون.
 "نشكر الممثلين كريس سميث عن الحزب  الجمهوري ومعد مشروع القانون، وآنا إيشو عن الحزب الديمقراطي، والتي قادت  رعات مشروع القانون، بالشراكة مع "فرسان كولومبوس ".
 وأشار سميث إلى أنه كانت هناك مجموعات  ساهمت بقدر كبير في تقديم المساعدات للناجين من الدولة الإسلامية. وقال إنه  حتى الآن، ساهمت منظمة "عون إلى الكنيسة المتألمة" بأكثر من 60 مليون  دولار، و"فرسان كولومبوس" بأكثر من 20 مليون دولار.
 وصرح سميث لوكالة الاخبار الكاثوليكية  CNA:استغرق مشروع القانون 17 شهرا لتمريره، وقد تم تقديمه منذ عامين. وكان  سميث قد قام بزيارة رئيس الأساقفة الكلداني بشار وردة في  أربيل، وقال إنه  وجد العمل الذي يقوم به رئيس الأساقفة هناك ملهما له. قال عضو الكونغرس إنه  من المهم تضمين الكيانات الدينية بين أولئك الذين يتلقون تمويلاً بموجب  القانون.
 أوضح وردة لـCNA : على الرغم من أن الدولة  الإسلامية لم تعد في السلطة وتم تحرير المنطقة، ولكن لا يزال المسيحيون في  المنطقة يكافحون بسبب الصراع.
 وقال وردة إن الكثير من الناس لم يتمكنوا  من إعادة بناء منازلهم، وانعدام فرص العمل يجعل الناس يتركون مناطقهم رغم  أن الوضع آمن إلى حد كبير. من أجل توفير الأمن على المدى الطويل للمسيحيين  في المنطقة، يجب أن يكون هناك تركيز على الفرص الاقتصادية للشباب.
 "أنا راعي هناك. يجب أن أتحدث إلى شعبي  هناك وأخبرهم أنه آمن."  "من الآمن أن أكون وأزدهر في نفس الوقت." "لذا،  توفير فرص العمل. ومساعدة بعض المشاريع الاقتصادية للشباب مهم جدا،  لمساعدتهم على البقاء والازدهار في المنطقة ".
 هرب العديد من مسيحيي المنطقة إلى لبنان  والأردن وتركيا. في حين قال وردة إنه يحب العمل على إعادتهم إلى العراق،  وأقر بأن هذه المهمة "صعبة للغاية".
 وأوضح وردة أن محاولة أخرى لضمان سلامة  الأقليات الدينية على المدى الطويل ستتطلب تحولاً ثقافياً. وإن وفاة أو  نزوح المسيحيين والايزيديين تعتبر فقط "أضرارا جانبية" من قبل الحكومة. وقد  أدت هذه العقلية إلى "غالبية اعمال الاضطهاد" التي واجهتها تلك الجماعات.
 وألقى اللوم على المناهج المدرسية العامة  المستخدمة في العراق، والتي لا تقدم معلومات على الإطلاق عن مجموعات  الأقليات الدينية في البلاد.
 أوضح: "لا يوجد شيء عن المسيحيين"، مشيرا إلى أن غير المسلمين يوصفون بأنهم كفار، ونظريات المؤامرة حول هذه المجموعات كثيرة.
 وكان وردة مسرورا بشكل خاص من اجل الدعم  للملاحقة الجنائية لأعضاء الدولة الإسلامية الذين ارتكبوا جرائم الإبادة  الجماعية. وقال إن هذا سيضمن "أن التاريخ لن يكتبه أشخاص مثل داعش. ولأول  مرة، سيكون بامكان ضحايا هذه الإبادة الجماعية القدرة على رواية قصتهم  وتقديم التاريخ من جانبهم".
 إن اعطاء القدرة لهذه المجموعات للاستماع إلى قصصها ستكون وسيلة لضمان عدم حدوث هذه الإبادة الجماعية والتهجير مرة أخرى.
 "إلا إذا قلت للمسلمين أن هناك شيئ خاطئ في الطريقة التي تُعلِّمون فيها  الإسلام، فإن التاريخ سيكرر نفسه. على الرغم من هزيمة الدولة الإسلامية، لا  تزال الأيديولوجية قائمة".
 "إن كتابة التاريخ من جانب الضحايا، من شأنه أن يساعد الجانب الآخر على إدراك: "حسنا، لن يحدث ذلك مرة اخري مطلقا"، على حد قوله.
 "نأمل ذلك."


----------



## paul iraqe (2 ديسمبر 2018)

*وفد أمريكي برئاسة السفير دوغلاس سيليمان يزور باطنايا لمتابعة مشاريع الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية *





​ 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغية متابعة المشاريع الممولة من الحكومة  الامريكية من خلال الوكالة الامريكية للتنمية الدولية (USAID) زار يوم  الأربعاء الموافق 28 / 11 / 2018 وفد أمريكي رفيع المستوى برئاسة السفير  دوغلاس سيليمان والقنصل العام ستيفن فيكن والممثل الخاص لبرامج مساعدة  الاقليات ماكس بريموراك بلدة باطنايا للاطلاع عن كثب على الدمار الذي سببه  داعش والتأكيد من جديد على التزام الولايات المتحدة الامريكية بدعم  الاقليات العرقية والدينية في العراق وملتزمة بالشراكة مع المجتمعات  المحلية المتضررة من داعش للسماح بعودة آمنة لاهاليها  وكان باستقبال الوفد  الاب سالار بوداغ راعي كنيسة تللسقف وباطنايا وقائمقام قضاء تلكيف باسم  بلو وشخصيات دينية وحكومية ومدنية في المنطقة.
 يذكر أن الوكالة الامريكية للتنمية قامت  بالعديد من المشاريع التنموية واعادة الاعمار في مجالات وقطاعات عدة منها  التربوية والصحية والبلدية والكهرباء وازالة مخلفات الحرب والالغام.
 وفي ختام الزيارة عقد السفير الأميركي  مؤتمرا صحفيا صرح من خلاله لوسائل الاعلام عن دور الولايات المتحدة  الامريكية في اعادة اعمار مناطق الاقليات واستمرار الدعم لاهالي المناطق  المتضررة وتنمية مناطق المجتمعات العرقية والدينية ومساندة مواطني هذه  المناطق وتهيئة الظروف والاجواء المناسبة لعودة الحياة والاستقرار في  مناطقهم .


----------



## paul iraqe (2 ديسمبر 2018)

*مناطق المسيحيين تحتاج الى 15 مليار دينار لإعادة إعمارها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 ذكرت صحيفة الصباح الجديد في عددها الصادر  اليوم 29/ تشرين الثاني 2018 بأن مناطق المسيحيين تحتاج الى 15 مليار  دينار لإعادة إعمارها جاء ذلك في المتابعة الصحفية للصباح الجديد حيث ذكرت  مصادرها بأن عدد العائدين لمحافظة الموصل يقدر عددهم نحو 16 الف عائلة  مسيحية معظمهم الى قضاء الحمدانية و40 اسرة الى الموصل من اصل أكثر من ربع  مليون مسيحي، وفيما اشارت الى ان تجديد العقارات المسيحية يتطلب نحو 15  مليار دينارعراقي ، وبحسب تقرير صحفي تابعه مراسل “الصباح الجديد” فقد  “قامت عناصر تنظيم داعش الإرهابي بتدمير الآلاف من منازل المسيحيين في  الموصل، وأكثر من 120 موقعا يتضمن كنائس أثرية في المحافظة التي اعتبرها  المسيحيون العراقيون دوماً كأكثر المناطق الآمنة سابقا ، وبحسب التقرير فان  “إرهابيي داعش قاموا بخطف أكثر من 100 مسيحي في منطقة الحمدانية (30 كلم  شمال شرق الموصل) عندما جاءوا إلى الموصل والمناطق المحيطة بها حيث نجا 20  منهم فقط، و 55 قتلوا، ومصير 25 آخرين غير معروف، وكان بعض المسيحيين الذين  تم أسرهم من النساء”.
 ووفقاً لأرقام غير رسمية ـ يكشف التقرير ـ كان  هناك ما يقرب من 1.5 ملايين مسيحي في العراق في الثمانينيات، معظمهم يعيشون  في بغداد والموصل ودهوك وأربيل وكركوك والبصرة.
 ووفقاً لهذه الأرقام ، يوجد حالياً ما بين  250 الف الى 300 الف مسيحي في العراق، غالبيتهم يعيشون في إقليم كردستان،  وتعد الموصل مدينة مهمة للمسيحيين حيث توجد العديد من المواقع الأثرية  المسيحية، لكن داعش دمرت معظم تلك المعالم الأثرية.
 من جانب آخر نقلت  صحيفة الصباح الجديد في تقريرها نداءا تلقته الصحيفة  أطلقته منظمات حقوقية  نحو 20 منظمة حقوقية مختصة بالدفاع عن ضحايا جريمة الإبادة الجماعية في  العراق ضد المسيحيين والإيزيديين معتبرة ان ذلك واجب وطني والتزام اخلاقي  وإنساني  للدفاع عن ضحايا جريمة الإبادة الجماعية في العراق ضد المسيحيين
 ، أغلبها في دول المهجر، وساندهم بذلك عشرات الكتاب والإعلاميين والحقوقيين العراقيين في الوطن والمهجر، 
 وجاء بالبيان الذي اطلع عليه مراسل “الصباح الجديد” الموجه الى منظمات  حقوق الإنسان والمجتمع المدني العاملة في ملفات الانتهاكات والجرائم  الدولية الجسيمة،”يتحدث الاعلام العراقي الموجه عن محاكمة افراد من تنظيم  داعش (ما يعرف بتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية في العراق والشام الإرهابي المتطرف)  – لما ارتكبوه من جرائم وانتهاكات جسيمة ضد الشعب العراقي عموما وضد  المسيحيين والأيزيديين خصوصا، تتضمن التصريحات والبيانات الرسمية احيانا  عما تعرضت له المكونات العراقية تعتبر وتتشابه من قبيل العمليات الارهابية  التي تقع في مناطق اخرى من العراق”.
 واضاف إن “الارهاب الذي كان ومازال يرتكب  في عموم العراق من قبل الارهابيين من خلال تفجير انتحاري بـحزام ناسف او  تفجير سيارة او عجلة مفخخة لتزهق ارواح بريئة من ابناء الشعب دون تمييز  ديني أو طائفي بين الضحايا بقصد منه زعزعة الأمن والنظام”.
 وتابع “في  حين ان هجوم (جماعات داعش الارهابية) على مناطق الايزيديين والمسيحيين  والشبك والكاكائيين بعد احتلالها لمدينة الموصل في 9 حزيران 2014 وسنجار في  3آب وسهل نينوى 6 آب 2014 ، كان هدفه بالإضافة الى تثبيت سيطرة و نفوذ  (تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية الإرهابي)، وتجسيد المفاهيم الجهنمية في ارتكاب  جرائم الإبادة الجماعية بحق المكونات القومية والدينية غير المسلمة،  واجبارها قسرا على تغيير ديانتها واعتناق الإسلام، وقتل من يمتنع عن ذلك.  إضافة الى ارتكابها عمدا جرائم التدمير الكلي لمراكز ودور العبادة بهدف طمس  الهوية الدينية”.
 ومضى بالقول “كما باشر التنظيم بارتكاب  أفعال بقصد إبادة شاملة لشعب سهل نينوى من الإيزيديين والمسيحيين والشبك  الشيعة والكاكائيين من خلال قطع مشروعي المياه الصالحة للاستخدام البشري  (السلامية والرشيدية) حيث تهدف هذه الأفعال الاجرامية الى فرض تدابير  معيشية صعبة لا إنسانية يراد منها اهلاك افراد هذه المكونات كليا او جزئيا  او تشريدها بهدف انهاء وجودها في المنطقة من خلال حرمانهم من الحاجات  الضرورية للعيش.
 ولفت البيان الى ان “المنتدى العراقي  لمنظمات حقوق الانسان والمنظمات الحقوقية والمجتمع المدني والشخصيات  الوطنية الموقعين ادناه، في الوقت الذي نُذّكر الرأي العام المحلي والدولي  بانتهاكات تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية الإرهابي والتي تعد أبادة جماعية أكدها  القانون الدولي، نعلن امام الرأي العام العالمي مطالبتنا بأن تتم محاكمة  العناصر المقبوض عليها من هذا التنظيم بتهمة جرائم الإبادة الجماعية وفقا  للقانون رقم 10 لسنة 2005 النافذ في العراق، وهو ما أكدته بعثة الأمم  المتحدة (يونامي)، باعتبار أن الجرائم المرتكبة جسيمة وتنطبق مع تعريف  جريمة الإبادة الجماعية الواردة في متن الفقرة ( آ-1 ) من المادة الأولى من  القانون المذكور”.
 داعيا “جميع العاملين على ملفات  الانتهاكات الجسيمة والمدافعين عن حقوق الانسان، والمهتمين بضحايا الإبادة  الجماعية لرفع صوتهم انصافاً للضحايا والنظر بعين الاعتبار جسامة الجرائم  المرتكبة بمنهجية، والتي تنسجم مع منطوق المادة 11 من قانون المحكمة  الجنائية العراقية العليا، مع مطالبة بمحاكمة كل من تسبب في خلق الظروف  المناسبة، ومنها التمييز الطائفي والديني والفساد والفوضى، لاجتياح داعش  للأراض العراقية من بوابة الموصل واحتلال نينوى وممارسة كل الجرائم البشعة  فيها”.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 ديسمبر 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بالقداس في كاتدرائية مار يوسف ببغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 احتفل بالقداس مساء الاحد 2 كانون الاول  2018 ، وهو الأول من موسم البشارة، غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو وذلك في كاتدرائية مار يوسف في الكرادة ببغداد.
  وقد أشار غبطته في الموعظة الى ان هذه  البشارات تعطينا الامل والرجاء في ظروفنا الصعبة. هذه البشارات والولادات  حصلت في جوٍّ من الصلاة والثقة: “ليس عند الله امر عسير” .. لذا  دعى  المؤمنين في هذه الاحاد التي تسبق عيد الميلاد ان يصلوا بايمان وثقة ورجاء  من أجل السلام والاستقرار في بلدنا ومنطقتنا وان يقرأوا نصوص البشارة قراءة  تاملية عميقة ليستكشفوا المعاني لحياتهم.
 تميز هذا الاحتفال باستخدام الرتبة  الثانية للقداس “وهي تحت الاختبار“. وأطول من الرتبة الأولى نوعاً ما، لكن  الاحتفال استغرق ساعة (وخمس دقائق للموعظة) بسبب تدريب كاهن الرعية، الاب  روبرت جرجيس الناس والجوقة عليها. وقد التزمت الجوقة بتراتيل قصيرة. وكان  المؤمنون مسرورون بهذا التغيير.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 ديسمبر 2018)

*مسيحيو سوريا والعراق بين الإبادة الجماعية وصراع البقاء في الوطن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الفجر/
 ماريان ناجى
 يعيش المسيحيون في سوريا والعراق بأوطانهم  مهددين بالقتل في أي لحظة،  فهم يعيشون تهديد يومي لا يستطيعون التخلص منه  و تتزايد اعداد الشهداء فى كل دقيقة تمر علينا ، حيث أكد أسقف كانتربيري  وهو أرفع مسؤول بالكنيسة في إنجلتر أن عدد المسيحيين في العراق أصبح أقل  مما عليه عام ظ¢ظ ظ ظ£ وتراجع عددهم في سوريا لأقل من النصف منذ ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ .
 كما أكد البابا فرنسيس في صلاة يوم الأحد،  وسط وفود الحجاج والمؤمنين المحتشدين في ساحة القديس بطرس على تدعيم سوريا  واطفالها وقال إن زمن المجيء هو زمن رجاء ولذلك أريد الآن أن أتبنى رجاء  أطفال سوريا بالسلام، سوريا التي تعذّبها حرب قائمة منذ ثماني سنوات ،لذلك  وإذ أشارك في مبادرة مساعدة الكنيسة المتألِّمة.
 علق الأب هاني باخوم المتحدث باسم الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية، قائلا: إن الأوضاع في سوريا والعراق منذ ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ  وظ¢ظ ظ،ظ، وما يسمى  بالربيع العربى وحتى الان لم تستقر بعد ، فالشعوب تدفع ثمن عدم الاستقرار  سواء مسلمين او مسيحين ولكن المسيحيين هم المتضررين بشكل أكبر ليس فقط من  أجل إنتمائهم الديني ولكن من أجل أنهم أقلية فالأقلية هم الفئة الأضعف.
 تابع "باخوم" في تصريحات خاصة للفجر: وما  يفلعه بعض الجماعات الإرهابية ضد المسيحيين في سوريا والعراق جريمة يرفضها  الجميع، ونحن على تواصل دائم مع كنيستنا فى العراق وسوريا وتواصلنا مؤخرا  من خلال مؤتمر بالعراق واجد ان العراق افضل حالا من سوريا في الوقت الحالي.
 وأضاف "باخوم": ورسالة البابا فرنسيس  اليوم لدعم مسيحيي سوريا هي رسالة استغاثة للعالم ومن هنا نؤكد على دعمهم   وندعوهم بالتمسك بأوطانهم. 
 جدير بالذكر أن البابا فرنسيس قد أكد أكثر  من مرة على مساعدة المسيحيين المتضررين، لكي يبقوا في سوريا والشرق الأوسط  كشهود للرحمة والمغفرة والمصالحة وسط نزاعات وتوترات في مختلف أنحاء  العالم القريبة والبعيدة واطلق صلاة الكنيسة لهم لكي يشعروا بقرب الله  الأمين ولتلمس جميع الضمائر من أجل التزام صادق لصالح السلام ، كما دعا بان  يسامح الله الذين يصنعون الحرب والذين يصنعون الأسلحة ليدمّروا بعضهم  البعض.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 ديسمبر 2018)

*أسقف كانتربري: المسيحيون فى سوريا والعراق يواجهون خطر الانقراض الوشيك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اليوم السابع/
 حذر أسقف كانتربيري، أرفع مسؤول بالكنيسة  فى إنجلترا، من أن المسيحيين الذين كانوا المؤسسين الأوائل للكنيسة على وشك  الانقراض الوشيك.
 وفى مقال له بصحيفة "صنداي تليجراف"  البريطانية، تحدث فيه عما وصفه بالتهديد اليومي بالقتل فى الشرق الأوسط،  قال جاستن ويلبي، رئيس أساقفة كانتربري، إن المسيحيين يعانون من أسوأ وضع  منذ الغزو المغولي فى القرن الثالث عشر.
 ودعا الأسقف فى مقالة حكومة لندن إلى  استقدام مزيد من اللاجئين، وذلك بعد الكشف عن أن واحدا فقط من بين 400 لاجئ  سوري تم منحهم اللجوء فى بريطانيا العام الماضي كان مسيحيا على الرغم من  أنهم يتعرضون لاضطهاد فظيع، على حد قول الصحيفة.
 وقال أسقف كانتربيري، مسلطا الضوء على  محنتهم فى صلاة خاصة بكنية ويستمنستر للاحتفال بمساهمة المسيحيين في الشرق  الأوسط، إن المسيحيين يواجهون يوميا خطر العنف والقتل والتخويف والتحامل  والفقر. وتحدث الأسقف عن أوضاع المسيحيين فى بعض الدول، لاسيما سوريا  والعراق، وقال إن عدد المسيحيين فى العراق أصبح أقل مما كان عليه عام 2003  وتم تدمير أو الإضرار بكنائسهم ومنازلهم وأعمالهم وتراجع عدد المسيحيين فى  سوريا لأقل من النصف منذ 2010. ونتيجة لذلك، فإن المجتمعات المسيحية عبر  المنطقة التى كانت أساس الكنيسة العالمية يواجهون الآن خطر الانقراض  الوشيك.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 ديسمبر 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور وزير المالية، الدكتور فؤاد حسين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
  زار صباح الاحد 2 كانون الاول 2018 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونيه مار شليمون  وردوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو، معالي وزير المالية، الدكتور فؤاد حسين .
 في بداية اللقاء قدم غبطة البطريرك ساكو  التهاني لمعاليه بمناسبة توليه وزارة المالية وتمنى للعراق اقتصاداً  قوياً،كما تناول بعض المواضيع منها: الاساءة الى الرموز الدينية المسيحية  (صلبان على الاحذية وصورة العذراء على البنطلون) التي اطلقت للبيع في بعض  مدن الاقليم مما ثار مشاعر المسيحيين ،كذلك الدرجات الوظيفية للمسيحيين.
 من جانبه شكر معالي الوزير غبطة البطريرك  على زيارته وعلى جهوده من اجل الحوار وترسيخ قيم المواطنة والعيش المشترك  ،وشدد معاليه على اهمية توعية الناس بقبول الاخر واحترامه واشاعة قيم  التسامح والمحبة.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 ديسمبر 2018)

*مجلس أعيان قره قوش / بغديدا يزور قسم من المؤسسات الحكومية في مركز قضاء الحمدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 كريم إينا
 قام وفد من مجلس أعيان قره قوش / بغديدا  يوم الأحد 2-12-2018 برئاسة نائب رئيس المجلس إبراهيم يوسف حنو بزيارة إلى  العديد من المؤسسات الحكومية في مركز قضاء الحمدانية للإطلاع على ما توصلت  إليه تلك الدوائر من إنجاز المشاريع التي تهم الحياة اليومية لأهالي بلدة  بغديدا. حيث نقل الوفد آراء ومقترحات المواطنين بخصوص تحسين الخدمات  الأساسية التي يحتاجها المواطن في الظرف الحالي بعد العودة من التهجير  القسري الذي عانت منه المنطقة بشكل عام وبغديدا بشكل خاص حيث شملت الزيارة  مجلس قضاء الحمدانية ومديرية بلدية الحمدانية ودائرة الهجرة والمهجرين، كما  أكد مدراء الدوائر التي شملتها الزيارة بالإستمرار ببذل الجهد ومن أجل  تحقيق ما يصبو إليه المواطن في بغديدا حسب الإمكانيات المتاحة مبدين  ترحيبهم بالوفد الزائر على هذه الإلتفاتة من لدن مجلس أعيان قره قوش /  بغديدا. ومتابعته لمعاناة المواطنين.
 أثناء الزيارة تم اللقاء بالمهندس عصام  بهنام دعبول قائممقام قضاء الحمدانية، الذي أكد بدوره بالإستمرار على تقديم  أفضل الخدمات للمدينة وأهلها الأعزاء.
 في ختام الزيارة أعرب مدراء الدوائر التي  شملت بالزيارة عن شكرهم وإمتنانهم للوفد الزائر مؤكدين على إهتمام المجلس  وأعضائه بمتابعة معاناة المواطنين في بغديدا.   

























































​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 ديسمبر 2018)

*لمتابعة طبع الكتب المنهجية للتربية المسيحية، المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يزور دار النهرين للطباعة*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق
  اجرى المدير العام للدراسة السريانية  السيد عماد سالم ججو، زيارة الى دار النهرين للطباعة والمستلزمات المدرسية،  وذلك يوم الاحد 2 كانون الاول 2018، حيث التقى خلال زيارته السيد دريد  ضاري الحيالي المدير العام للدار ، وحضر اللقاء ايضا معاون المدير العام  السيد نزار جاسم محمد.
  زيارة السيد ججو هدفت لمتابعة طبع الكتب  المنهجية الجديدة للتربية الدينية المسيحية للمراحل الاول والثاني والثالث  المتوسط وبواقع سبعة الاف نسخة لكل مرحلة. وكذلك تم خلال الزيارة بحث سبل  التعاون المشترك بين المديرية والدار. ومن جانبه ابدى المدير العام وموظفي  الدار استعدادهم لطبع مناهج المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية.
  هذا والتقى السيد ججو الموظفين العاملين  في الدار واطلع على سير العمل خلال جولة اجراها في المطبعة التي ضمت مطابع  حديثة بخصائص مميزة في الجودة وسرعة الطبع، وتضم المطبعة ايضا مكائن متطورة  ومستوردة من مناشيء عالمية لعمل للاختام وطباعة الباجات والوسائل  التعليمية.
  يشار الى ان دار النهرين قد طبعت العام الماضي المناهج الجديدة للصف الاول والثاني الابتدائي للقراءة باللغة السريانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 ديسمبر 2018)

*وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يحضر افتتاح سوق الميلاد الخيري الثاني في برطلي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بدعوة من كنيسة برطلي السريانية حضر وفد  من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي افتتاح سوق الميلاد الخيري الثاني وذلك في  تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف من مساء يوم الاحد الموافق 2 / 12 / 2018 في  قاعة المركزالثقافي التابع لكنيسة مار كوركيس في برطلي ...
 تضمن وفد المجلس السيد روني شمعون شعانا  النائب الاول والسيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني والسادة متي توما  ابراهيم ,سالم متي شابا , جرجيس اسكندر يعقوب ,عماد صليوا يونان , صليوة  كوركيس يونان اعضاء الهيئة الادارية للمجلس والسيد عبد الكريم بهنام عضو  المكتب الاستشاري للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري .
 للمزيد على الرابط التالي
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.360152231223083&type=1&l=7e65c91a76


----------



## paul iraqe (8 ديسمبر 2018)

*السيد يان كوبيش، الممثل الخاص للأمين العام للأمم المتحدة في العراق يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- إعلام البطريركية/

 استقبل غبطة البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس  روفائيل ساكو في مقر البطريركية في بغداد  مساء الاربعاء 5 كانون الاول  2018 السيد يان كوبيش، الممثل الخاص للأمين العام للأمم المتحدة في العراق  والوفد المرافق له..
 جاءت هذه الزيارة بمناسبة انتهاء اعمال  السيد كوبيش في العراق وتوديع نيافة الكردينال ساكو وشكره على كل ما قدمه  لممثل الامين العام اثناء تواجده في بغداد ما يقارب اربع سنوات.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو المعاون البطريركي والاب نويل فرمان، سكرتير البطريركية.





​


----------



## paul iraqe (8 ديسمبر 2018)

*بعد تعرضه للنهب والتخريب.. مستشفى الحمدانية يعود الى الحياة*







الممرضة "جندار" عملت في مستشفى الحمدانية لأكثر من 30 عاما. الصورة: كلير توماس​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- undp.org

 قبل أربع سنوات، نهب مستشفى الحمدانية في  نينوى، وتم حرقه بشدة، وتعرض للتخريب من قبل داعش. اليوم، هي منشأة صحية  مزدهرة تخدم أكثر من350 الف شخص، بما في ذلك بعض مجموعات الأقليات العرقية  في العراق.
 من خلال التجول في مستشفى الحمدانية، لا  يمكنك إلا أن تلاحظ حالته الأصلية، معدات المستشفيات تتلألأ. تم لصق مصلقات  جديدة على الجدران. ولا ترى اي ذرة تراب او غبار, والممرضون كثيرون -  بعضهم يتحادثون معاً في غرفة الاستراحة، وآخرون يسارعون عبر القاعات  للاهتمام بمرضاهم..
 واحدة من هؤلاء الممرضات هي جندار البالغة  من العمر 53 عاما، هي في الأصل من قرقوش، بدأت جندار العمل كممرضة في عام  1979 وعملت في مستشفى الحمدانية منذ الثمانينيات. كفتاة، كانت تحلم بأن  تكون ممرضة. شغفها هو مساعدة النساء.
 عندما فرت من داعش في آب/ أغسطس 2014، لم  تتوقف جندار عن العمل. لقد ساعدت الآخرين الذين فروا - إجراء الفحوصات،  وإعطاء الحقن، وبالطبع، إنجاب الأطفال إلى حيث يمكنها - أحياناً في مناطق  مؤقتة مثل جانب الطريق.

"كان من  واجبي مساعدتهم. وقالت، لقد احتاجوا إلى نفس المستوى من الرعاية الطبية بغض  النظر عن الظروف الصعبة التي واجهوها، وبذلت قصارى جهدي لتقديمها لهم".

 نينوى فريدة من نوعها. فهي موطن لعدد  لا يحصى من الأقليات في العراق، مثل الكلدان والسريان والاشوريين والشبك  الذين تعرضوا للاضطهاد الشديد، فضلاً عن الايزيديين الذين عانوا من الإبادة  الجماعية على أيدي تنظيم داعش.
 في جميع أنحاء المحافظة، يقوم برنامج  الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي بتنفيذ أكثر من 1800 مشروع، يركز أكثر من 200 منها  على إعادة الخدمات الصحية إلى المجتمعات المحلية.
 في مشاوراتنا مع الحكومة والمجتمعات  المحلية، تم تحديد الصحة كأولوية قصوى في نينوى. عندما حكمت داعش، حرمت  المجتمعات المحلية في منطقة الحمدانية من حقها الأساسي في الحصول على رعاية  صحية جيدة وعالية الجودة لفترة طويلة جداً "، تقول الممثلة المقيمة  لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي في العراق، مارتا رويدس.
 واضافت قائلة: "نحن نعمل بشكل وثيق مع  حكومة العراق لضمان أن المستشفيات ومراكز الرعاية الصحية المحلية تعمل في  أسرع وقت ممكن، وتشجع أولئك الذين فروا على العودة إلى منازلهم، ومساعدتهم  على الشعور بالثقة في الخدمات المقدمة ".
 غرفة العمليات في مستشفى الحمدانية لا  يرقى إلى مستوى العمل. إلى جانب جناح الولادة، يولد هنا 15 طفلاً كل يوم.  تضيف الممرضة جيندار: "سأواصل العمل هنا حتى أتقاعد".

"لن أغادر هذا المستشفى، أحبه وأحب وظيفتي".

 يشترك مرضى المستشفى في نفس الشعور. أما  والدة الأيزيدية دعاء، البالغة من العمر 25 عاماً، فقد دخلت مستشفى  الحمدانية وخرجت منه خلال الأسابيع القليلة الماضية. يبلغ عمر ابنتها  الجديدة فاطمة 16 يوماً، وقد أجريت لها مؤخراً عملية لإزالة خراج في ثديها.  إنها عملية شاقة لأي أم جديدة، لكن دعاء كانت واثقة من أن ابنتها في أيد  أمينة.
 كما تقول، لقد جئنا إلى هنا لأنه قد تم  توصيتنا من قبل الأصدقاء الذين يعرفون بخدماتها الممتازة، أشعر بالراحة  التامة هنا، لان الموظفين متعاونين جدا وموثوق بهم للغاية.
 كما قالت: “شعرت بأنني يمكن أن اناديهم   في أي وقت من الليل وكانوا دائما ودودين وسعداء للمساعدة، هذا جعل العملية  بأكملها أسهل بكثير بالنسبة لي" .
 أُعيد تأهيل مستشفى الحمدانية من خلال  مشروع اعادة الاستقرار للمناطق المحررة التابع لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة  الإنمائي، بدعم من الوكالة الأمريكية للتنمية الدولية وحكومة فرنسا.

 حول عمل برنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي في العراق
 بناء على طلب حكومة العراق، أنشأ برنامج  الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي لمشروع اعادة الاستقرار للمناطق المحررة في حزيران  2015 لتسهيل عودة النازحين العراقيين بعد صراع داعش، ووضع الأساس لإعادة  الإعمار والتعافي، والحماية من تجدد العنف و التطرف.
 ولدى مشروع اعادة الاستقرار للمناطق  المحررة حالياً أكثر من 2900 مشروع في 31 مدينة وبلدة محررة، مما يساعد  السلطات المحلية على إعادة تأهيل البنية التحتية والخدمات الأساسية بسرعة.





غرفة عمليات جديدة في مستشفى الحمدانية. الصورة: كلير توماس






جندار تستعد للمساعدة في إنجاب طفل. الصورة: كلير توماس


----------



## paul iraqe (8 ديسمبر 2018)

*أعضاء المجلس الملي للسريان الأرثوذكس يهنئون نيافة المطران مار نيقوديموس برسامته الأسقفية السابعة/ عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار أعضاء المجلس الملي لأبرشية الموصل  وكركوك وإقليم كوردستان للسريان الأرثوذكس نيافة المطران مار نيقوديموس  داؤد متي شرف رئيس الأبرشية في دار المطرانية بعنكاوا لتقديم التهاني إلى  نيافته بمناسبة الذكرى السابعة لرسامته الأسقفية متمنين له دوام الصحة  والتوفيق في خدمته الأمينة للأبرشية والرعية.
 من جهته عبر نيافته عن شكره وامتنانه  لأعضاء المجلس الملي وعقيلاتهم  سائلاً الفادي يسوع له المجد أن يحفظهم  جميعاً بشفاعة أمنا العذراء مريم وجميع القديسين.
 هذا واختتمت الزيارة بقطع كيك ذكرى  الرسامة والمشاركة في ضيافة المحبة تكريماً لنيافته الذي كرس حياته لخدمة  الملكوت وصون الأمانة في رعاية أبناء شعبنا المسيحي.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 ديسمبر 2018)

*فرع كركوك لاتحاد النساء الاشوري يقيم محاضرة بعنوان " لا للعنف ...حياتنا أجمل بلا عنف"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد / كركوك 

 ضمن فعاليات حملة ظ،ظ¦ يوم لمناهضة العنف ضد  المراة، أقام فرع كركوك لاتحاد النساء الاشوري، يوم الاربعاء ظ¥ كانون  الاول ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ محاضرة بعنوان" لا للعنف ...حياتنا اجمل بلا عنف"  وعلى قاعة  النادي الاشوري الرياضي في كركوك.
  القى المحاضرة الأستاذ ادي شامل نعوم عضو  رابطة الصحفيين العراقيين فرع كركوك ومسؤول لجنة الثقافة والإعلام في  ابرشية كركوك الكلدانية وعضو هيئة تحرير مجلة ابرشية كركوك والسليمانية  ومحرر الأخبار فيها وناشط في المجال المدني مشارك ومحاضر في العديد من  الورش والدورات التدريبية المهتمة بحقوق الإنسان والتعايش السلمي.
  في البداية قدمت مسؤولة الفرع الانسة امل  جورج نبذة عن المحاضر والترحيب بالحضور، بعدها قدمت المحاضرة والتي تضمنت  شرح وعرض عدة أفلام قصيرة عن العنف وأساليبه ولماذا تم اختيار اللون  البرتقالي لعام ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨ والذي يرمز الى مستقبل اكثر اشراقا وتعبيرا عن الامل  للوصول الى عالم خالي من العنف ضد الفتيات والنساء.
  هذا وتخللت المحاضرة مداخلات ومناقشات من  قبل الحضور، وفي الختام شكرت مسؤولة الفرع الأستاذ ادي على محاضرته القيمة  والرائعة وتلبيته لدعوة الاتحاد لإلقاء المحاضرة.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 ديسمبر 2018)

*اقامة مهرجان المسابقة الطلابية في مادة التربية المسيحية في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 برعاية معالي وزير التربية واشراف المدير  العام للدراسة السريانية، اقامت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية مهرجان  المسابقة الطلابية في مادة التربية المسيحية وتحت شعار (كلامك سراج لخطواتي  ونور يارب لطريقي) مز119/105، وذلك يوم الاثنين الموافق 3 كانون الاول  2018، في قاعة مدرسة مريم البتول الابتدائية الاهلية في بغداد بحضور السيد  عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية وعدد من منتسبي المديرية.
 هذا وحضرالمهرجان الاب ميسر بهنام رئيس  اللجنة المنظمة للمهرجان والتي ضمت السيد عدي زهير مسؤول شعبة التربية  المسيحية في المديرية العامة والسيد جان غازي من كوادر الشعبة والسيدة  ازهار شمعون المشرفة في تربية الرصافة الثانية. كما شاركت السيدة منى الياس  مدير قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية الرصافة الثانية بالحضور في المهرجان  اضافة الى عدد من موظفي القسم.
 المهرجان شارك فيه 30 تلميذا مع الكوادر  التعليمية من خمسة مدارس وهي (مدرسة المستنصر الابتدائية المختلطة مدرسة  مريم البتول الاهلية مدرسة البدور الابتدائية المختلطة مدرسة المكاسب  الاساسية مدرسة ماريوحنا الحبيب الاهلية).
 وتخلل المهرجان الذي ابتدأ بالصلاة  الربية، بعدها باشر القائمون على المهرجان باطلاق المسابقات بين طلاب  المدارس في مادة التربية الدينية المسيحية .
 كما القى السيد عماد ججو في نهاية  المسابقة كلمة رحب فيها بجميع الحاضرين والمشاركين في المسابقة، واكد  خلالها اهمية وضع القائمين على المسابقة للاسئلة بحيث تعطي حرية التفكير  للتلميذ وان لا تكون مقيدة بالمنهاج الدراسي فقط.  قائلا :" ان ذلك من شأنه  ان يساعد عل خلق مساحة واسعة للتفكير عند التلميذ وهو ما يؤدي الى تطوير  ملكاته وبالتالي تخلق له الشجاعة الادبية وروح التنافس وتحثه على الاطلاع  على الكتب غير المنهجية التى تطور مداركه العقلية"، متابعا "كذلك تم  التركيز بان تكون الاسئلة بنفس المستوى ومتنوعة من كافة الجوانب". مختتما  كلمته بالاشادة على القائمين على المهرجان لما شهد من تنظيم في الناحية  اللوجستية. مقدما الشكر للقائمين بالمسابقة من موظفي المديرية وكذلك  للقائمين على تهيئة قاعة الكنيسة وللمعلمات ولتلاميذ المدارس.
 وفي ختام المهرجان تم توزيع الجوائز على المدارس الفائزة في المسابقة الطلابية.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 ديسمبر 2018)

*مجلس أعيان قرة قوش/ بغديدا يزور الهيئة العليا للإعمار*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كريم إينا

 في بغديدا يوم الخميس ٦/ ١٢ /٢٠١٨ بادر  وفد من مجلس أعيان قره قوش ترأسه نائب رئيس المجلس ابراهيم يوسف حنو بزيارة  إلى مكتب الهيئة العليا للإعمار في بغديدا.
 كان في إستقبال الوفد الأب الفاضل جورج جحولا رئيس الهيئة والسيد صباح سكريا المشرف الفني على أعمالها.
 في بداية اللقاء قدم رئيس وأعضاء الوفد  شكرهم لكل الجهود المبذولة من أجل تقديم خدمة إعادة الإعمار للمتضررين جراء  أعمال التخريب التي قامت بها عصابات داعش الإرهابية في بغديدا، كما تم عرض  معاناة المتضررين من أبناء بغديدا التي ترد إلى المجلس، حيث وضح الأب  الفاضل جورج جحولا والسيد صباح سكريا، آلية عمل الهيئة بشكل واضح وصريح  وذلك من أجل تحقيق العدالة في التعويض وحسب الإمكانيات المتاحة.
 في ختام اللقاء شكر الوفد السادة مستقبليه لما لقيه من حفاوة وسعة صدر والإجابة الوافية على كل الاستفسارات الخاصة بموضوع الزيارة.
 بارك الله بكل الأيادي التي تعمل من أجل الإعمار أينما كان في بلدنا العراق العزيز.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 ديسمبر 2018)

*زيارة القنصلين الفرنسي والالماني في إقليم كوردستان للكنيسة الكلدانية في السليمانية*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

    استقبل سيادة المطران، مار يوسف توما،  رئيس اساقفة كركوك والسليمانية، كلا من القنصل الفرنسي في اقليم كوردستان  السيد دومينيك ماس والقنصل الالماني في اقليم كوردستان السيدة باربارا  وولف، وذلك يوم السبت المصادف 1/12/2018 في محافظة السليمانية وبحضور  الآباء ايمن عزيز راعي كنيسة مار يوسف وينس بيتزولد مسؤول دير وكنيسة مريم  العذراء في محلة صابون كران والأب صليوة رسام راعي كنيسة مريم العذراء في  كركوك وبعض الضيوف.
 بعد زيارتهم وتبادل الغداء سويةً قام  الجميع بزيارة مشروع بيت الرحمة للمسنين والطفولة الذي تنفذه ابرشية كركوك  والسليمانية للكلدان وبجهود راعي الأبرشية، وهذا المشروع مخصص لرعاية  المرضى المصابين بأمراض الشيخوخة (الزهايمر والخرف). وقد شكر المطران يوسف  توما الوفد على زيارته للكنيسة واطلاعهم على هذا المشروع وتمنى أن يكتمل  ويعمل في المستقبل القريب، وبدورهما ثمن القنصلان دور الكنيسة في كركوك  والسليمانية في رعاية مشاريع تخدم الانسانية وخصوصا من هم الأضعف بيننا  الذين هم بحاجة الى رعاية خاصة.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 ديسمبر 2018)

*النائب كلارا عوديشو عضو برلمان الإقليم عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي في ورشة عمل لمناهضة العنف ضد المرأة / دهوك*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 ضمن فعاليات مناهضة العنف ضد المرأة   شاركت يوم الخميس 6 كانون الأول 2018 في ورشة عمل اقيمت من قبل مديرية  مناهضة العنف ضد المرأة في محافظة دهوك ضمن حملة 16يوم لمناهضة العنف وكان  من ضمن المدعوين عدد من اعضاء برلمان اقليم كوردستان وعدد من اعضاء مجلس  المحافظة و رجال الدين المسيحيين و المسلمين و ممثل للايزيديين و اساتذة  الجامعة و ممثلين من المجتمع المدني و القانونيين.
 حيث دار الحديث عن تحديد اسباب العنف  الاسري بشكل عام و العنف ضد المرأة بشكل خاص و كيفية ايجاد الحلول واليات  تطبيق القوانين التي شرعت لمناهضة العنف. وتم عرض الاحصائيات والشكاوى  والاحداث من ( قتل وانتحار وحرق للنفس)  والتي حدثت في سنة 2016 و 2017  ومقارنتها بالعام الحالي.
 وفي الختام نوقشت الاسباب وعرضت الاقتراحات و الحلول من قبل الحضور.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 ديسمبر 2018)

*ريحان حنا النائب عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي في البرلمان العراقي تدعو رئيس الوزراء العراقي الى حماية دور العبادة دون تمييز*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - لينغا/
 دعت النائبة المسيحية عن قائمة المجلس  الشعبي في البرلمان العراقي ريحان حنا رئيس الوزراء عادل عبد المهدي،  والوزراء ذوي الصلة الى "العدالة" في حماية دور العبادة لجميع الطوائف  والأديان دون تمييز، بعد استهداف عدد من دور العبادة للمسيحيين.
 وقالت حنا، في بيان اطلعت لينغا عليه، ان  "على رئيس الوزراء عادل عبد المهدي باعتباره القائد العام للقوات المسلحة  ووزيري الدفاع والداخلية المقبلين توفير الحماية بشكل عادل لجميع دور  العبادة ولجميع الطوائف والأديان دون تمييز"، مشيرة الى "استهداف عدد من  الاماكن المقدسة ودور العبادة في هجمات ارهابية متكررة خلال الآونة الاخيرة
 واضافت حنا "تلقينا مناشدات من منظمات غير  حكومية ورجال دين مسيحيين يطلبون فيها توفير الحماية لدور العبادة أسوة  ببقية دور العبادة التي تقوم المؤسسات الامنية بتوفير الحماية المطلوبة لها  كالحسينيات والمساجد في مختلف المحافظات العراقية".
 واشارت حنا الى ان "هذه التفجيرات الاخيرة  ضد المراقد الكاكائية وغيرها سبقتها تهديدات صدرت من جماعات ارهابية سابقا  دون الاكتراث بها او القيام بإجراءات احترازية لمنعها"، مشددة على ان  "الدستور العراقي أكد ان العراقيين متساوون جميعا في الحقوق ومنها حق  ممارسة أداءهم للطقوس الدينية بسلام وحماية رموزهم الدينية واجب وطني".


----------



## paul iraqe (9 ديسمبر 2018)

*النائب كلارا عوديشو عضو برلمان الإقليم عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي تشارك في لقاء مع وفد لبناني في اربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شاركت مع ممثلي شعبنا في برلمان اقليم  كردستان النائب كلارا عوديشو عضو برلمان الإقليم عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي في  اجتماع مع وفد لبناني برئاسة السيد( ايلي سيرغاني) رئيس نادي الشرق لحوار  الحضارات,حيث دار الحوار عن نشاطات النادي المتنوعة وعن اهداف الزيارة الى  اقليم كوردستان وبرغبتهم بالتواصل عن طريق اقامة نشاطات تعزز الحوار بين  جميع المكونات مستفيدا من تجربتهم في لبنان .. تحدثت بدوري بعد الترحيب بهم  عن شعبنا بأنه من الشعوب الاصلية وصاحب الارض و عن التضحيات التي قدمناها  عبر التاريخ و ما اصابنا من المآسي و الويلات والتي سببت في نزيف الهجرة  المستمر و ان دافعنا الان هو العمل من اجل ان نشارك فعليا في كافة مفاصل و  مؤسسات الحكم و اعادة كتابة دستور مدني يضمن حقوقنا القومية.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 ديسمبر 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا في لندن للمشاركة في صلاة سلام*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/
 وصل قداسة أبينا البطريرك مار كيوركيس  الثالث صليوا جاثليق بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية يوم السبت المصادف 01  كانون الاول 2018 إلى المملكة المتحدة لتلبية دعوة كانت قد وجهت لقداسته من  قبل الكنيسة الأنكليزية للمشاركة في الصلاة من أجل السلام في لندن –  أنكلترا. هذا وقد كان في أستقبال قداسته في مطار هيثرو الدولي نيافة الأسقف  مار عبديشوع أوراهام أسقف أبرشية أوربا الذي كان قد وصل في وقت سابق ليكون  برفقة قداسته للمشاركة في الصلاة.
 يوم الأحد 02 كانون الاول 2018 ترأس  نيافته القداس الالهي في رعية مريم العذراء بحضور قداسته، حيث قام قداسته  بقراءة الأنجيل المقدس المخصص للقداس في ذلك اليوم وليكمل نيافته القداس  الألهي، موعظة الكتاب المقدس كانت معدة من قبل قداسته والذي شرح فيها أهمية  أسابيع البشارة بميلاد مخلص البشرية الرب يسوع المسيح له كل المجد، وما  تمثله هذه البشارة لنا كمسيحيين مؤمنين بميلاد وموت وقيامة الرب يسوع  المسيح له كل المجد. ليتشارك بعدها المؤمنون مع قداسته ونيافته تناول  الذبيحة الألهية مغفرة للخطايا، حيث ناول قداسته قسما من ابناء الرعية  وليكمل نيافته مناولة القسم الأخر من ابناء الرعية المؤمنين.
 ظهر يوم الثلاثاء المصادف 04 كانون الاول  2018 وصل قداسة أبينا البطريرك يرافقه نيافته والخوراسقف أسطفانوس يلدا  والأب دانيال شمشون كاهن رعية مريم العذراء في لندن إلى كنيسة West  Minister Abby التي وفدها روؤساء الكنائس والطوائف من الديانات المختلفة.  حيث بدأ المنهاج من قبل القيميين على الصلاة بأستقبال قداسته عند مدخل  الكنيسة وكذلك بقية الوفود المشاركة ومرافقتهم إلى المكان المخصص للتجمع،  لتكون بداية المنهاج حديثا عن الأوضاع في بلدان الشرق الآوسط وبالاخص أوضاع  المسيحيين.
 كلمة قداسته التي القاءها باللغة الآشورية  والتي ترجمت للأنكليزية من قبل نيافة الأسقف مار عبديشوع أوراهام، حملت  إلى المجتمعين رسالة مفادها إن اليوم هو يوم نعمل فيه معا لنقدم يد العون  والمساعدة بكل ما نستطيع لوقف معاناة المسيحيين في بلدان الشرق الآوسط  وبالاخص العراق وسوريا، فكلنا يعلم ماذا حصل ويحصل في البلدين وما يعانية  المسيحيين هناك، فالكلام عن التضامن لن يكون كافيا بل على الدول الكبرى  العمل بجد لوقف تلك المعاناة، بعدها ليستكمل المنهاج بلقاء روؤساء الوفود  بالامير تشارلز للتحدث عن معاناة المسيحيين ليصل صوتهم إلى العالم أجمع.
  بعدها توجه جميع الحاضرين إلى الكنيسة  ليبدأ منهاج الصلاة بمشاركة مختلف الطوائف الدينية ورجال السياسة والجمعيات  الانسانية اللاحكومية. لتقدم الصلوات والتراتيل والكلمات التي كانت في  مفادها تحمل رسالة أن معاناة أي كنيسة أو أي مسيحي في أي مكان في العالم  لهو تعدي على المسيح بذاته وعلى كنيسة المسيح في كل مكان.
 بعد أنتهاء المنهاج تم أصحاب الضيوف إلى  مقر إقامة رئيس أساقفة الكنيسة الانكليزية حيث أعدت مأدبة عشاء على شرف  الضيوف ليلتقي قداسته ونيافته بعدد من مسوؤلي الكنائس في لندن وعدد من  السياسيين للتعريف بواقع حال المسيحيين في العراق وسوريا.
 في يوم  الخميس غادر قداسته ونيافته لندن أستعدادا للتحضير الى الذهاب إلى العاصمة  الفرنسية باريس، وذلك للمشاركة ولتلبية دعوة وجهت لقداسته حيث سيكون نيافة  الأسقف برفقته أيضا.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 ديسمبر 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو: مسيحيو العراق يعتمدون على الرئيس اللبناني في تثبيت الوجود المسيحي بالمنطقة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الاقباط متحدون/
 أكد بطريرك الكلدان الكاثوليك الكاردينال  لويس ساكو، أن مسيحيي العراق يتطلعون إلى الرئيس اللبناني، بصفته الرئيس  المسيحي الوحيد في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، على تثبيت الوجود المسيحي في  المنطقة. وحسب موقع "إيلاف"، فقد أعرب "ساكو"، عن قلقه على وضع المسيحيين  في المنطقة، مؤكدا: "مسيحيي العراق يتطلعون الى لبنان، حيث الرئيس المسيحي  الوحيد في الشرق الأوسط، ويعوّلون على دور لبناني، وبالأخص رئيسه، في تثبيت  الوجود المسيحي في الشرق". أما الراهب الماروني، إيلي مخول، فقد أكد أن  هجرة المسيحيين من المنطقة لها أسباب دينية، وليست اقتصادية أو اجتماعية،  أو سياسية، موضحا أن سببها موجات التطرّف الإسلامي التي تُقصي الآخر الذي  يختلف عنها، مشددا على أن الواقع أبعد ما يكون عن المثاليّة، وبالتالي هو  أبعد ما يكون عن الرسالة.
  من جانبه، يقول النائب السابق سليم سلهب،  إن وضع المسيحيين في المشرق يتمحوّر حول عدم رؤية موحدّة تجمعنا، في لبنان  خصوصًا، ولكن لدينا موقفنا وهو ضد التطرّف الديني مهما كان الدين ومن أي  طرف كان، موضحا أن دول الغرب لا يهمها سوى مصالحها الآنية، من هنا لا يمكن  الاتكال على الغرب والقول إنه سيحمينا كمسيحيين، إذا استطعنا وضع أنفسنا  بموقع يكون للغرب مصلحة فيه، عندها يهتم الغرب بنا، وحتى الآن لم نضع  أنفسنا بموقع يكون الغرب بحاجة إلينا اقتصاديًا ولهم مصالح عندنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 ديسمبر 2018)

*فرع كركوك لاتحاد النساء الاشوري يحضر افتتاح المهرجان السنوي لكنيسة مار كوركيس الشهيد في كركوك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد/ كركوك 
 حضر وفد من فرع كركوك لاتحاد النساء  الاشوري ، يوم الخميس ٦ كانون الاول ٢٠١٨ إفتتاح المهرجان السنوي الخاص  بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد المجيد ورأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة وعلى قاعة  كنيسة مار كوركيس الشهيد لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية في كركوك. 
 وحضر الإفتتاح الاب كوركيس يوسف راعي  الكنيسة والاب حنا القس راعي كنيسة السريان  وجمع غفير من أبناء شعبنا الى  جانب وفد الاتحاد والذي ضم الانسة أمل جورج مسؤولة فرع كركوك وعدد من عضوات  الاتحاد.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 ديسمبر 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يستقبل الرئيس الإقليمي لرهبانية الكلمة المتجسد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال  لويس روفائيل ساكو، في الديوان البطريركي، عصر يوم الجمعة 7 كانون الأول  2018، الأب غابرييل رومانيلي، الرئيس الأقليمي لرهبانية الكلمة المتجسد، في  منطقتي الشرق الأوسط وأفريقيا. وحضر مع الأب غابرييل، كل من الأب لويس  مونتيس، من إرسالية الرهبانية في عينكاوا، والأب خورخي كورتيز، الخوري في  كاتدرائية القديس يوسف للاتين في بغداد.
 وقد عبّر نيافة الكردينال ساكو عن تقييمه  للخدمة التي تقدمها رهبانية الكلمة المتجسد في العراق، ورحب نيافته بفكرة  اضطلاعهم بخبرات راعوية وروحية مع الراهبات، في سهل نينوى والاقليم، مستعدا  لتلبية ما يحتاجون اليه من دعم في هذا المجال. وحضر اللقاء الأب نوئيل  فرمان من سكرتارية البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 ديسمبر 2018)

*السفيرة العراقية في الأردن تفتتح معرض الميلاد لرعية الكلدان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بدعوة من الاب زيد حبابه راعي الكنيسة  الكلدانية في الاْردن افتتحت سعادة سفيرة جمهورية العراق في المملكة  الأردنية الهاشمية السيدة صفية السهيل الجزيلة الاحترام مساء يوم الجمعة ٧  كانون الاول ٢٠١٨ إفتتحت “معرض الميلاد” لرعية الكلدان المقام بالتعاون مع  كلية دي لاسال- الفرير، تضمن المعرض رسوماً وأعمالاً فنية لطلاب ومعلمي  التعليم المسيحي مع صور فوتوغرافية لقرى سهل نينوى والموصل وصور للأزياء  الشعبية لبعض القرى المسيحية. شارك في الافتتاح سعادة القائم بأعمال سفارة  الفتيكان المونسنيور ماورو لاللي ومجموعة من الآباء الكهنة والأخوات  الراهبات، فضلاً عن عدد كبير من المؤمنين.
  كل عام والجميع بخير
 الرعية الكلدانية في الأردن


----------



## paul iraqe (10 ديسمبر 2018)

*اجتماع استثنائي للهيئة الادارية لمجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - برطلي نت/
 عقدت الهيئة الادارية لمجلس عشائر السريان  / برطلي اجتماعها الاستثنائي برئاسة السيد روني شمعون شعانا النائب الثاني  للمجلس وذلك في تمام الساعة السادسة من مساء يوم الاحد الموافق 9 / 12 /  2018 في مقر المجلس وبحضور كافة اعضاء الهيئة الادارية ماعدا السادة باسم  كوركيس تندرو وصليوة كوركيس يونان ورياض سعيد توفيق بعذر مشروع.
 تضمن الاجتماع محورين الاول
 1- التهيئة لموعد انتخابات الهيئة الادارية الجديدة للمجلس للدورة الخامسة .
 2- اعلام الهيئة الادارية والعامة  بالمشاركة بفعالية مد الجسور بين المكون المسيحي والمكون الشبكي يوم الجمعة  الموافق 14 / 12 / 2018 في قاعة فينيسيا من الساعة الثانية عشر والى  الساعة الخامسة مساءا .
 3- متابعة البرنامج بشكل دقيق مع المكون الشبكي لاظهاره بشكل لائق.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 ديسمبر 2018)

*قائممقام قضاء الحمدانية يزور مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا*

*قائممقام قضاء الحمدانية يزور مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - كريم إينا /


  زار المهندس عصام بهنام دعبول قائممقام  قضاء الحمدانية يوم السبت٨/١٢ /٢٠١٨ مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا، وكان في  إستقباله نائب رئيس المجلس إبراهيم يوسف حنو وسكرتير المجلس بهنام  ججوالقصاب وعدد من أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية وضيوف المجلس، خلال الزيارة تم  التباحث في أمور عديدة ومن أهمها تحسين الواقع الخدمي الذي تعاني منه  البلدة، كما نوقشت أثناء الجلسة العديد من الآراء والمقترحات التي تفضل بها  السادة الحضور، فيما أبدى سيادة القائممقام إرتياحه وتفهمه لها وذلك  لجدولة تنفيذها حسب الأهمية بموجب الإمكانيات المتاحة، كما وعد خيرا بأنّ  الأوضاع الأخرى سوف يشملها التحسين باعتبارها عاملا مهما من عوامل  الإستقرار، داعيا الجميع إلى التعاون من أجل الرقي بمدينة بغديدا.
 في ختام الزيارة، شكر السادة مستقبليه لما  لقيه من حفاوة وحسن الإستقبال وما عرضوه من آراء ومقترحات التي تصب في  خدمة المنطقة بشكل عام وبغديدا بشكل خاص.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 ديسمبر 2018)

*بيان البطريرك ساكو بمناسبة مرور سنة على دحر داعش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 وجه غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بياناً بمناسبة مرور سنة على دحر داعش وفيما يلي نصه:
 بمناسبة مرور عام على دحر تنظيم الدولة  الإسلامية (داعش) الإرهابي، نبارك للشعب العراقي هذا النصر العظيم، ونشكر  قوى الأمن بكل اصنافها التي ساهمت في تحرير أراضيه، ونسأل الله  تعالى أن يرحم أرواح الشهداء ويشفي الجرحى ويعزّي قلوب ذويهم.
  وندعو العراقيين الأحبـّة بجميع أطيافهم  ان يكونوا فريقا واحدًا، لتفكيك ثقافة داعش الهدّامة، وتوعية  الناس بخطر التطرف والإرهاب، والعمل على إشاعة  ثقافة قبول الآخر وترسيخ  قيم السلام والمواطنة وتعزيز العيش المشترك. وعسى ان يشهد العراق نهضة  حقيقية في ظل الحكومة الجديدة.
  وبمناسبة هذه الاحتفالات، واستجابة لدعوة  دولة رئيس الوزراء السيد عادل عبد المهدي، وجـّهنا رعايانا بقرع الاجراس  في كنائسنا ورفع الصلوات من اجل السلام والاستقرار وذلك اليوم الاثنين في  تمام الساعة التاسعة صباحا، احتفالا بهذا الإنجاز الكبير.

 يا ربّ السلام، امنح بلادنا السلام.                                         
  الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو                              
     بطريرك بابل على الكلدان


----------



## paul iraqe (12 ديسمبر 2018)

*المجلس الشعبي يشارك في مراسيم التوقيع على قرار HR390 الخاص بالإبادة الجماعية في البيت الأبيض*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شارك السيد غزوان القس يونان عضو المكتب  السياسي للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري والسيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول  العلاقات الخارجية في مراسيم التوقيع على قرار HR390 الخاص بالإبادة  الجماعية الذي ينص على تقديم الإغاثة والمساعدات للضحايا ومحاسبة مرتكبي  الجرائم بحق الأقليات الدينية في العراق وسوريا وخاصة المسيحيين  والإيزيديين على يد الجماعات المتطرفة وداعش وكل من شارك وساهم في دعم  الإرهاب. وجاء مشروع هذا القرار من قبل العضو البارز في الكونغرس الأمريكي  كريس سميث قبل عامين وقد نال القرار التصويت بالإجماع في مجلسي النواب  والشيوخ على التوالي واليوم تم التوقيع عليه من قبل الرئيس الأمريكي دونالد  ترامب ليصبح قانون ساري وملزم التنفيذ في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
 وحضر هذه المراسيم بعض أعضاء من الكونغرس  الأمريكي ومجلس الشيوخ وكبار المستشارين في البيت الأبيض والمنظمات التي  ساهت وعملت جاهدة ليصبح هذا المشروع قانوناً ملزما ومن خلاله تقدم  المساعدات لضحايا الإرهاب من المسيحيين والإيزيديين والأقليات الدينية  الأخرى في العراق وسوريا مباشرةً.
 وتضمن منهاج هذه المراسيم إلقاء كلمات من  قبل نائب الرئيس الأمريكي مايك بينس وعدد من المشاركين بالإضافة إلى ذلك  أقام سيادة المطران مار بشار وردة راعي أبرشية أربيل للكلدان قداساً في  أروقة البيت الأبيض لمباركة هذا العمل، وأختتمت المراسيم هذه بتوقيع الرئيس  الأمريكي على القرار.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 ديسمبر 2018)

*كلارا عوديشو عضو برلمان الإقليم عن قائمة المجلس الشعبي للإتحاد الأوروبي: الوضع الإقتصادي والبطالة من أهم أسباب الهجرة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 11/12/2018 عقد وفد من الإتحاد  الأوروبي، وفي مبنى برلمان اقليم كوردستان العراق، اجتماعا مع عدد من الكتل  البرلمانية، لبحث سبل التعاون والتنسيق بينهما، حيث شاركت كتلة المجلس  الشعبي ممثلة بالسيدة النائبة كلارا عوديشو ممثلة شعبنا في هذا الإجتماع  الى جانب كتلة الحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني وكتلة الإتحاد الوطني  الكوردستاني وكتلة حركة التغيير والكتلة التركمانية.
 ترأس الوفد الزائر السيدة كلوريس باستوري  مديرة علاقات الإتحاد الأوروبي وضم أيضا السيدين اوغيستو بيكالي مستشار  وزير التعاون في الإتحاد وجوي هاريسون، ناقش الحضور الأوضاع السياسية  والإقتصادية وتشكيل الحكومة القادمة وكيفية النهوض من جديد بعد مرحلة داعش  وايجاد الآليات المناسبة لتقديم المساعدات للإقليم عن طريق بنك الإستثمار  الأوروبي، بعد دراستها.
 وفي مداخلة للسيدة كلارا تحدثت عن احوال  شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري ومشاركته بقية اخوته في الوطن عموما  واقليم كوردستان خصوصا والتضحيات الكبيرة التي قدمها ومشاركته الفعالة في  عملية بناء الوطن، وأكدت بأن شعبنا يحاول بكل قوته الشبث بأرضه، وأضافت بأن  عملية البناء التي تمت لقرانا ومدننا وكنائسنا وملحقاتها ومشاريع البنى  التحتية التي تمت بجهود ودعم الأستاذ سركيس آغاجان، كانت وستبقى حافزا  وداعمة للإستقرار، ونحن نأمل بأن تكتمل هذه العملية بمشاريع اخرى زراعية  وصناعية وسياحية، خاصة وان اغلبية مناطقنا سياحية وزراعية، واذا تحققت  ستكون عنصرا مهما للتخفيف من الهجرة اولا وتوفير فرص عمل للشباب، ونحن نبذل  الجهود الكبيرة مع الإدارة في اقليم كوردستان لبحث هذه الملفات وتوفير  الدعم اللازم لتحقيقها.
 ومن جانب آخر اكدت السيدة كلارا بأن شعبنا  يأمل ويؤمن بالمشاركة الفعالة في كافة المؤسسات التشريعية والتنفيذية  والأمنية في الأقليم انطلاقا من ايمانه بالعيش المشترك بين مكونات الإقليم  ومستعد أيضا للدفاع عن كافة مستحقاته.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 ديسمبر 2018)

*المجلس الشعبي يشارك في جلسة حوارية حول الحرية الدينية في ديترويت*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شارك وفد من المجلس الشعبي الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري في جلسة حوارية حول حرية الدين، وتمثل الوفد بكل من  السادة أسطيفو حبش نائب رئيس المجلس و غزوان قس يونان عضو المكتب السياسي  ودكتور اوديشو خوشابا مسؤول المجلس في أميركا وانطوان الصنا ممثل المجلس في  ولاية مشيغن ولؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية، وتأتي هذه الجلسة  استكمالاً للجلسات السابقة التي أقيمت بهذا الشأن والتي تهدف إلى تسليط  الضوء على واقع الحريات الدينية والمدنية التي تكفلها القوانين الدولية  والدساتير في جميع انحاء العالم، وقد نظمت هذه الجلسة من قبل السيد كريك  ميجال رئيس منظمة الدفاع عن حقوق الدينية والقومية في العالم والمنسق بين  الكونغرس الأمريكي ووزارة الخارجية ضمن موضوع الحريات وأقيمت الجلسة على  قاعة المركز الثقافي الكلداني (شانندوا) بحضور أعضاء من الكونغرس الأمريكي  وممثلين عن الخارجية الأمريكية  وعدد كبيراً من منظمات المجتمع المدني  وحقوق الإنسان وأبناء شعبنا من الجالية في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية.
 وخلال المناقشات تم الحدث عن العديد من  القضايا التي تخص شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في الوطن وعلى وجه  الخصوص في إقليم كوردستان حيث طرح الحضور الكثير من الأسئلة والاستفسارات  حول الأمن والحرية الدينية والمدنية والسياسية والقومية هذا ويذكر إن هذه  الجلسة جاءت بتنسيق بين السيد كريك ميجال والسيدة بيان سامي عبد الرحمن  مسؤولة ممثلية حكومة إقليم كوردستان في واشنطن والسيد مارتن منا رئيس مؤسسة  الجالية الكلدانية في ديترويت والسيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية  للمجلس.
 ومن المتوقع أن يكون هناك جلسات لاحقة تقام على ارض الوطن للوقوف عن كثب على واقع الحريات الدينية والقومية في العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 ديسمبر 2018)

*المطران بشار وردة يحضر مراسيم توقيع قرار HR390 في البيت الأبيض *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بدعوة من البيت الأبيض حضر سيادة المطران  مار بشار متي وردة مراسيم توقيع مشروع القرار HR390 والذي  أقر بأن الجرائم  المرتبكة من قبل عصابات داعش الإرهابية ضد المسيحيين والايزيديين في  العراق وسوريا "إبادة جماعية"، متضمنا تعهدا من الحكومة الأمريكية في تقديم  المساعدات الإنسانية اللازمة لهم لإعادة إعمار مناطقهم المحررة وملاحقة  المسؤولين عن هذه الجرائم.
 بدأت المراسيم صباح يوم الثلاثاء ظ،ظ، كانون  الاول ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨  بجلسة استماع في البيت الأبيض قدم فيها السيد كارل اندرسن  الفارس العام لجماعة فرسان كولمبس نبذة عن مسيرة إقرار هذا المشروع الهام  بالنسبة لضحايا عصابات داعش والتزام الفرسان طوال السنوات الماضية بالعمل  مع سيادة المطران وردة والسيناتور كريستوفر سمث وأنا ايشو للوصول إلى هذا  اليوم التاريخي في حياة امريكا حيث اتفق الحزبان مشروع القرار وحصل على  أغلبية الأصوات.
 تبعه السيد مارك كرين المسؤول بكلمة مفصلة  عن برامج التنمية الأمريكية وتحدث فيها حول مشاريع المؤسسة في العراق  وسوريا، بعدها ألقى نائب الرئيس الأمريكي كلمة اثنى فيها عل الجهود  المبذولة في اغاثة ضحايا جرائم داعش وتعهد بمواصلة الدعم لهذه البرامج.
 ثم أحتفل سيادة المطران بشار وردة بالقداس  الإلهي، وعرف في موعظته على حماسة إيمان مؤمنينا وشجاعتهم في مواجهة جرائم  داعش ومثابرتهم في العودة وإعادة بناء مناطقهم المحررة والجهود الكبيرة  التي بذلها الجميع من اجل تحقيق ذلك، فالعمل هو جهد فريق واحد جمعهم حب  المسيح وتضامنهم مع الضحايا.
 كما وأكد سيادته ان مراسيم اليوم هي بداية  لعمل يتطلب جهود الجميع لمواصلة الضغط على صناع القرار من اجل الحصول على  حقوق الضحايا، فتفعيل بنود هذا القرار يعني مساهمة البرلمانين والأحزاب  السياسية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني والمتعاطفين مع الضحايا في العمل معا  لإنصاف الضحايا.
 ثم توجه الحاضرون إلى مكتب الرئيس دونالد  ترمب الذي رحب بالحضور وأكد على أهمية هذا القرار والتزام حكومته بتطبيق  بنود مشروع القرار متعهدا بملاحقة المسؤولين عن هذه الجرائم.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 ديسمبر 2018)

*لقاء البطاركة الثلاثة مع المستشار النمساوي سيباستيان كورز*

*لقاء البطاركة الثلاثة مع المستشار النمساوي سيباستيان كورز*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 التقى بعد ظهر يوم الثلاثاء 11 كانون  الاول 2018 البطاركة الثلاثة مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بطريرك الكلدان ومار  اغناطيوس افرام الثاني كريم بطريرك أنطاكيا وسائر المشرق والرئيس الاعلى  للكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية في العالم ومار أغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان  بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكي بالمستشار النمساوي سيباستيان كورز في  مقره بالعاصمة النمساوية فيينا.
 ودار الحديث عن اوضاع المسيحيين في كل من  العراق وسوريا بشكل خاص، فطرح كل من البطاركة الثلاثة التحديات التي  يواجهها مواطنوهم وخاصة المسيحيين بسبب التطرف والعنف … وانتظارهم من  الاتحاد الاوروبي ودولة النمسا في مساعدتهم على العودة الى بلدانهم واعمار  بيوتهم وخلق فرص عمل لهم. ووعد السيد المستشار (وهو بمثابة رئيس الوزراء)  تقديم العون لهم.
 حضر اللقاء الكردينال كريستوف شونبورن،  ريس اساقفة فيينا والسادة الاساقفة المرافقين للبطاركة مار باسيليوس يلدو  ومار تيموثاوس متى الخوري والاب حبيب مراد والسيد مانويل بغدو الامين  المساعد لجمعية الحقوقيين الكاثوليك في النمسا وممثل عن البرلمان الاوروبي.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 ديسمبر 2018)

*احتفالات أعياد الميلاد بالبصرة في غياب المسيحيين*







الأسواق المحلية تشهد نشاطا كبيرا في عرض مختلف البضائع التي يقبل عليها الناس في أعياد الميلاد (الجزيرة)​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الجزيرة نت/

 تستعد محافظة البصرة جنوبي العراق لاستقبال احتفالات أعياد الميلاد، بعد  أن امتلأت أسواقها المحلية بمختلف السلع والمستلزمات الخاصة بإحياء هذه  المناسبة، التي فقدت بهجتها الحقيقية مع غياب المكون المسيحي عن حياة  المدينة.
 يعود تاريخ وجود المسيحيين في مدن جنوب العراق إلى منتصف القرن الثاني  الميلادي، حسب ما تشير إليه المصادر التاريخية، وشكل وجودهم دورا رياديا في  نهضة المجتمع وتوازنه، بحسب الناشط في الدفاع عن حقوق الإنسان جواد  المريوش.

 خلل في التوازن
 ويضيف المريوش للجزيرة نت أن "المسيحيين كانوا  يمثلون عنصرا فاعلا من عناصر العائلة البصرية، ولهم مساهمتهم في نهضة  المجتمع، خاصة في الحياة العلمية، وكذلك في الارتقاء بالواقع الثقافي  والأدبي والذوق الفني، حيث تجد لمساتهم موجودة في الشارع البصري أينما  ذهبت".
 ويرى المريوش أن غياب هذا المكون يمثل خللا واضحا في ميزان الحياة  الاجتماعية، وأدى إلى فقدان "الجمال والرشاقة والأناقة" في المجتمع البصري  بعد غياب أجمل ما في وجه العائلة البصرية نتيجة الإفرازات السلبية ومشانق  الأفكار الحرة التي نصبت في الوقت الحاضر، وأسهمت في هجرتهم، كما يذكر.
 وتراجع أعداد المسيحيين في البصرة بشكل كبير منذ الغزو الأميركي على  العراق عام 2003، وما رافقه من انفلات أمني، مما اضطر الكثير منهم إلى  الهجرة. 
 ورغم عدم توفر أرقام دقيقة لإعداد المسيحيين الموجودين في  المدينة، تشير التقارير إلى أنه من أصل 2500 عائلة من طائفة المسيح الكلدان  لم يبق منهم سوى 170 عائلة في البصرة.
 ويعتقد عضو مجلس محافظة البصرة عن المكون المسيحي، نوفاك إرام بطرسيان  أن "لغة الأرقام في وجود المكونات لا تعني شيئا، خاصة أن هذه المكونات ما  زالت قائمة وتحافظ على وجودها".

هجرة مؤجلة
 وقال إن "هناك حرصا عشائريا ودينيا وحكوميا على وجود وبقاء المكون المسيحي ليبقى مكونا أصيلا وثابت في المدينة".
 وبينما يشير بطرسيان إلى أن "دواعي الهجرة تكاد خلال هذه الفترة أن تكون  غير منظورة، خاصة مع استقرار الأوضاع الأمنية، مما دفع الكثير من العائلات  المسيحية إلى إعادة النظر في هجرتها أو في إلغاء هذه الفكرة"؛ يرى أن  "التأثير النفسي على تلك العائلات لا زال باقيا، وهو ما يتطلب أن تبادر  الجهات الحكومية إلى معالجة هذا التأثير السلبي الذي رافق هذا الفرد  المسيحي نتيجة الأوضاع التي مر بها".
 وتضم محافظة البصرة 16 كنيسة لمختلف الطوائف المسيحية، منها سبع كنائس  فقط تمارس طقوسها الدينية بشكل طبيعي، في حين أغلقت باقي الكنائس أبوابها  لأسباب تتعلق بصيانتها، أو لعدم وجود عدد كاف من أتباعها لإقامة قداسها.

استعدادات واطمئنان
 ويجد عمار  متي (أحد أبناء الديانة المسيحية) أن الحياة الاجتماعية في البصرة وتآلف  أطيافها حفّزاه على العودة إلى مدينته بعد اضطراره إلى النزوح مع عائلته  إلى إقليم كردستان قبل خمس سنوات.
 وأضاف "حاليا أمارس عملي في معرض لبيع الأجهزة الإلكترونية، ولم ألمس  مضايقات أو تهديدات، لكن في الوقت نفسه أفتقد أشقائي وأقربائي الذين هاجروا  إلى أوروبا ولا يفكرون في العودة".
 وفي حين يواصل عمار تحضيراته للاحتفال بأعياد الميلاد المجيد، الذي  يعتبره متميزا هذا العام عن السنوات التي سبقته، من خلال استعداد الجميع  للاحتفال بهذه المناسبة، تشهد الأسواق المحلية نشاطا كبيرا في عرض مختلف  البضائع التي يقبل عليها الناس في أعياد الميلاد، خاصة شجرة عيد الميلاد  وملابس بابا نويل، فضلا عن تنظيم حفلات غنائية في المدينة احتفاء بهذه  المناسبة.






الأسواق المحلية تشهد نشاطا كبيرا استعدادا لرأس السنة الميلادية (الجزيرة)






كنيسة القلب الأقدس للسريان الكاثوليك (الجزيرة)






أهالي البصرة حريصون على بقاء المكون المسيحي أصيلا وثابتا في المدينة (الجزيرة)


----------



## paul iraqe (14 ديسمبر 2018)

*الدراسة السريانية تعقد ندوة حول تقييم مناهج القراءة السريانية في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق

 ضمن الخطة السنوية للمديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية، عقدت لجنة من المديرية العامة ندوة حول تقييم مناهج  القراءة السريانية، وذلك يوم الاربعاء الموافق 12 كانون الاول 2018 على  قاعة كنيسة ماركوركيس الكلدانية في بغداد. شارك فيها عدد من معلمي ومدرسي  اللغة السريانية في المدارس التابعة لتربية بغداد الرصافة الثانية.
 هذا وعقدت لجنة المديرية الندوة برئاسة  السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام وضمت السيد سالم اسطيفان مدير قسم  المناهج والتقنيات والسيد عماد داود مسؤول شعبة الاعداد والتدريب والسيد  رمزي كمليل مسؤول شعبة الاعلام والمترجمة رندا نجيب  والسيد مارك واثق  الكادر في شعبة التاليف والترجمة، بحضور السيد اسعد مهدي مدير قسم حقوق  الإنسان والسيدة وهدى بطرس مسؤولة شعبة التربية الدينية المسيحية في  المديرية العامة للمناهج في وزارة التربية.
 تضمنت الندوة تقييم مناهج الدراسة  السريانية على عدة محاور، اهمها وصف وبنية وفلسفة الكتاب وكذلك تحليل  المحتوى من الانشطة والاشكال والرسومات وتوافقها مع الافكار الرئيسية  والاهداف، وايضا حول دعم عملية التدريس وتقويم تعليم الطلبة وكذلك تعزيز  ودعم بيئة التعلم اضافة الى بنية الكتاب وتنظيمه واخراجه.
 واكد السيد ججو خلال كلمة له ان تاليف  مناهج المرحلتين الاولى والثانية للقراءة باللغة السريانية تم الاعتماد فيه  على الانظمة الحديثة في التربية والتعليم، مع مراعاة الانظمة والقوانين في  حقوق الانسان والطفل والمرأة، وتماشيا مع ما تم اقراره في لجنة وضع  الاهداف والمفردات في اعداد مناهج القراءة باللغة السريانية. كما قدم السيد  ججو شكره وتقديره الى اعضاء اللجنة والحضور والضيوف من اجل اقامة الندوة  والمشاركة فيها.
 كما شهدت الندوة عدة مداخلات تمت مناقشتها  مع معلمي ومدرسي اللغة السريانية حيث تم التطرق الى اهم الصعوبات التي  تواجه تعليم اللغة السريانية، وايجاد الطرق الكفيلة لتذليلها ومن اهمها  زيادة عدد الحصص لمادة تعليم اللغة السريانية.
 وبعد اختتام الندوة اجرى اعضاء اللجنة  زيارة تفقدية لمدرسة مريم البتول حيث التقوا فيها السيد موفق يوسف مدير  المدرسة كما تفقدوا الصفوف الدراسية.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 ديسمبر 2018)

*خدمة ماء الحياة ولقاء الميلاد في كاتدرائية قلب يسوع الاقدس / كركوك*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

       اقامت خدمة ماء الحياة (الخدمة  المهتمه بالفئة العمرية من ١٣-١٧سنة) في ابرشية كركوك الكلدانية لقاءاً  خاصاً بعيد الميلاد وذلك يوم الاثنين المصادف 10/12/2018 وعلى قاعة المنتدى  العائلي في كاتدرائية قلب يسوع الاقدس.
 تضمن اللقاء صلاة خاصة بالميلاد وبعدها تم  تقسيم المشتركين الى مجاميع للقيام باعمال يدوية وعمل زينة العيد مع  بسكويت العيد وتغليفها لغرض توزيعها على مرضى المركز السرطاني واطفال دار  الايتام بكركوك بغرض مشاركتهم في فرحة الميلاد..
 وفي نهاية اللقاء شكر سيادة راعي الابرشية  المطران يوسف توما المشتركين على ما قاموا به من اعمال ومحاولتهم ادخال  فرحة العيد في قلوب المرضى والايتام.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 ديسمبر 2018)

*المديرية العامة لشؤون المسيحيين في مؤتمر اعلان باريس *





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الن ككوني

     في مساء 11 كانون الاول/ ديسمبر 2018  شارك سيادة المطران مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف مطران الموصل وكركوك واقليم  كوردستان للسريان الأرثوذكس ونيافة الأسقف مار عبديشوع أوراهام أسقف كنيسة  المشرق الآشورية في أوربا والسيد خالد البير المدير العام لشؤون المسيحيين  في اقليم كوردستان، وممثلين عن الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والانجيلية في مؤتمر  "اعلان باريس، المسلمون والمسيحيون: دعم كامل للمسيحين في الشرق"  بمبادرة  من التنسيقية الفرنسية لمسيحي الشرق ( كريدو) وبرئاسة باتريك كرم منظم  ورئيس المؤتمر الدولي في باريس.
 كما تحدث السيد خالد البير عن وضع  المسيحيين ودور حكومة الاقليم في استقبال النازحين وكل ما قدمته من  خدمات، وهجرة المسيحيين من وسط وجنوب العراق في منذ سنة 2005-2006 بسبب  الحرب الطائفية وحتى احداث كنيسة سيدة النجاه في سنة 2010 والى يوم دخول  تنظيم "داعش" الى الموصل وسهل نينوى ونزوح اكثر من 136 الف مسيحي، وكذلك  المعوقات التي تواجه عودة بعض المسيحيين الى بلداتهم وقراهم.
 وشدد البيان الرسمي للمؤتمر على عدم  التفرقة بين أبناء الأسرة البشرية الواحدة، مشيرًا الى أن دفاعهم عن مسيحي  الشرق ليس لاعتبارات دينية، بل لكونهم تعرضوا للظلم، حيث اجتمعت الاطراف  الموقعة في إعلان باريس على عدد من التوصيات، وذلك في ظل ما يشهده العالم  من موجة غير مسبوقة من التطرف والعنف في الشرق الاوسط.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 ديسمبر 2018)

*سيدني تشهد كرنفالاً عراقياً جمالياً مبهرا ً*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 مهرجان مظفر النواب الثالث- دورة الشاعر كاظم اسماعيل الكاطع - نجاح منقطع النظير 
 اقام الصالون الثقافي في منتدى الجامعيين العراقي الاسترالي المهرجان  بحضور رسمي وشعبي غصت به قاعة مونومور في مدينة فيرفيلد اليوم الاحد  الموافق 9-12، وكان على عرافة الحفل الزميلين اميل غريب وسلام خدادي. 
 واشتمل برنامج المهرجان على الفقرات التالية :
 *- الوقوف دقيقة حداد على روح الشاعر الراحل عريان سيد خلف وقراءة نعي الصالون الثقافي له .
 *-كلمة منتدى الجامعيين العراقي الاسترالي القاها الدكتور احمد الربيعي رئيس المنتدى 
 *-كلمة الصالون الثقافي القاها الشاعر وديع شامخ منسق الصالون .
 *-فلم وثائقي عن الراحل كاظم اسماعيل الكاطع " بعنوان " نورس الشعر الشعبي  العراقي" تقرير صوتي منشد الاسدي، الشهادات بصوت الشاعر طالب السوداني،  مونتاج سمير قاسم، اشراف عام وديع شامخ ".
 *- مشاركة شعرية من داخل استراليا للشعراء :
 - طالب الدراجي 
 - حيدر كريم 
 - جليل الهلالي 
 - سرمد اسطيفانوس 
 - صلاح زهرون 
 - مشرق آدم 
 *- مشاركة شعرية خارجية متلفزة لأصوات مهمة في المشهد الشعري الشعبي العراقي وهم " سمير صبيح ، جبار رشيد ، ادهم عادل " 
 *- مسرحة لنصوص الشاعر الكاطع بعنوان رثاء المطر " اعداد واخراج عباس  الحربي وتمثيل " فاطمة الوادي ، حيدر كريم ، انمار الشاعر ، ادوارد ليون ،  سلوان العيداني ، مساعد مخرج جاسم الخالدي ، ديكور توفيق الموسوي "
 *-  معرض كتاب لنخبة من كتابنا في سيدني " د. احمد الربيعي ، ماجد الغرباوي ،  سعدي مكلف ، وديع شامخ ، نينب ، صباح عبد الرحمن ، احمد الكناني ، سلام  الخدادي ، عادل دنو، د. اياد الآلوسي، "
 *- معرض تشكيلي ومعرض  للمشغولات والحرف اليدوية يشارك فيه نخبة طيبة من المبدعين من سيدني وهم "  اغنار نيازي ، جلال خصاف ، د. اياد الحكاك ، منير عاشور، بسام جبار، رافد  شاكر الخميسي، صبا الخميسي، عائشة الالوسي ، امل الحمداني ، عاطف العبودي ،  سهام طلال 
 وجبار مهتم" 
 *- اعلان الأسماء الفائزة في مسابقة مظفر  النواب، للشعر الشعبي العراقي والعربي ومنح الفائزين قلادتي النواب  الشعرية وهما الشاعر العراقي عبد كاظم والشاعر السوري محمد سعيد الغربي .  وقد اعلنت اسماء الفائزين الدكتورة بهية ابو حمد فيما قرأ مقاطع من نصي  الشاعرين الفائزين الدكتور جميل الدويهي عن الشاعر العربي الغربي فيما قرأ  الاديب سلام خدادي للشاعر العراقي عبد شاكر .
 علما ان لجنة التحكيم  تكونت من " الدكتورة بهية ابوحمد ، الباحث والاديب فهيم السليم ، الشاعر  طاهر سلمان ، الشاعر والكاتب سعدي مكلف ، الشاعر رياض الركابي" 
 *- تكريم خاص للمساهمين الفاعلين في المهرجان .
 *- مسك الختام مع الفنان المبدع عازف العود والمطرب احسان الامام الذي اطرب الجمهور المحتشد بعزفه وغنائه .
 نجاح كبير تحقق اليوم وكان كرنفالا عراقيا جماليا بحق. شكرا ومحبة خالصة  لكل الجهود التي بذلها الزملاء الاعلاميين: "سمير قاسم مدير قناة الفضائية  العراقية، المخرج غازي ميخائيل مدير مكتب فضائية عشتار في سيدني والزميلة  الاعلامية من بغداد خلود الحسناوي، والتقني الفني كاكا دانه وجهود الزملاء  في اللجنة التحضيرية والهيئة الادارية للمنتدى ".
 شكرا للجمهور الكبير  الذي كان فاكهة المهرجان الشهية. شكرا للفنان اودي صاحب قاعة مونومار على  سخائه في العطاء وصبره على متطلبات المهرجان الكثيرة.

 فضائية عشتار كانت حاضرة وسجلت المهرجان بالفيديو والفوتو 

               المخرج 
       غازي ميخائيل هرمز 
     مدير مكتب فضائية عشتار 
          سيدني استراليا


----------



## paul iraqe (14 ديسمبر 2018)

*رياضة روحية لكهنة الكنيسة الكلدانية في الدول الاسكندنافية بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد المجيدة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 أقام كهنة الكنيسة الكلدانية في الدول  الإسكندنافية رياضة روحية بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد المجيد للفترة  من ١٠-١٢  كانون الأول ٢٠١٨ وكانت رياضة مثمرة حيث أبدى الجميع فرحهم و رغبتهم بتكرار  هذه اللقاآت وذلك حيث ساد اللقاء جو من الروحانية والأخوة والأحترام .


----------



## paul iraqe (16 ديسمبر 2018)

*أفتتاح مدرسة البشارة الاساسية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 برعاية سيادة الراعي الجليل مار بشار متي  وردة جزيل الاحترام، وبحضور سيادة المطران جاك اسحق و سيادة المطران مار  نيقوديموس داود متي شرف الجزيلي الاحترام و الاباء الكهنة والرهبانيات  والاستاذ فهمي صليوا بابكا مدير تربية اطراف اربيل المشرف العام لمدارس  ايبارشية اربيل الكلدانية و السيد جلال حبيب مدير ناحية عنكاوا والسيد  سولاف مدير بلدية عنكاوا ومدراء المدارس ورياض الاطفال وأولياء امور  الطلبة.
 أُفتُتحت مدرسة البشارة الاساسية غير  الحكومية احدى المدارس التابعة لايبارشية اربيل الكلدانية، وذلك في السادس  عشر من كانون الاول 2018 في مبنى المدرسة.
 تضمنّ الحفل كلمة الراعي الجليل مار بشار  متي وردة، وكلمة الاستاذ فهمي بابكا وفعاليات قدمها طلبة المدرسة،  وأختُتِمَ الحفل بكلمة شكر قدمتها الاخت سمر كامل ميخا مديرة المدرسة .


----------



## paul iraqe (16 ديسمبر 2018)

*البطاركة الثلاثة يوجهون الشكر الى الكنيسة النمساوية*







   صورة ارشيفية​ 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الاقباط متحدون/
 وجه البطاركة الثلاثة رافائيل الاول ساكو  بطريرك الكلدان الكاثوليك ومارافرام الثاني كريم بطريرك السريان الارثوذوكس  وما اغناطيوس الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الشكر الى الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية النمساوية برئاسة الكاردينال كريستوف شونبرن .
 وزار البطاركة الثلاثة مقر الكاردينال  لشكره على دوره فى مساعدة المسيحيين المضطهدين فى سوريا والعراق واقرار  مساعدة مليون يورو لهم من الحكومة النمساوية قبل احتفال عيد الميلاد.
 وأشار البطاركة الى عمق العلاقات التى  تجمع الكنيسة النمساوية والكنائس الشرقية فى العالم العربي والشرق الاوسط ,  وكان مجلس الوزراء النمساوي قد اعتمد مليون يورو لاغاثة المسيحيين فى  العراق وسوريا قبل اعياد الميلاد.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 ديسمبر 2018)

*المجلس الأعلى للكنيسة الكلدانية في â€‹لبنانâ€‹ طالب عون بتوزير أحد أبناء الأقليات: هذا أدنى حقوقها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - النشرة/
 رحّب المجلس الأعلى للكنيسة الكلدانية في  لبنان، بـ"اجتماع بطاركة الشرق الكاثوليك الّذي التأم في بغداد - العراق،  بدعوة من بطريرك بابل على الكلدان الكاردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، في  مثل هذا الوقت الحرج، للوقوف إلى جانب شعوبنا المتألمة".

 وأعرب في  بيان، عقب اجتماع استثنائي عقده برئاسة أنطوان حكيم، برعاية المطران ميشال  قصارجي، في دارة مطرانية بيروت الكلدانية، عن استغرابه "طريقة تعاطي  الدولة اللبنانية مع الأقليات المسيحية، فالطوائف المسيحية المسمّاة الست  أقليات، وهي نصف الطوائف المسيحية، حرمت من أبسط حقوقها المشروعة، وكأنّنا  مستوردون من كوكب آخر. علينا واجبات وليست لنا حقوق".

 ونوّه  المجلس إلى أنّ "الأقليات المسيحية قد طالبت برفع عدد نوابها إلى ثلاثة كما  أُقرّ في مشروع قانون اللجان النيابية المشتركة، من ثمّ اُهمل هذا الأمر  وذهب أدراج الرياح".

 كما لفت إلى أنّ "قسمًا كبيرًا من أهلنا هاجر  إلى الخارج لأنّه وجد نفسه محرومًا من أدنى حقوقه الطبيعية"، مركّزًا على  أنّ "الغريب أنّ الدولة قد منحت المغتربين ستة مقاعد نيابية وحرمت الأقليات  المسيحية الّتي احتملت الظروف الصعبة الّتي مرّ بها لبنان وقدّمت الشهداء  وضحّت بالكثير، حرمتها الحكومة اللبنانية من تمثيل نيابي ووزاري صحيح".

 وشدّد على "حقّ الأقليات المسيحية بالتمثيل الوزاري الصحيح والعادل، من  خلال من يكون مدافعًا شرسًا عن مكانتها وحضورها، وهذا أدنى حقوقها وليس ذلك  منّة من أحد البتة"، مشيرًا إلى أنّ "العدل يقتضي تعيين وزير من الأقليات  في كلّ حكومة جديدة، وذلك على شكل مداورة بين طوائفها وبمعزل عن عدد  الوزراء في الحكومة أو حجمها أو تحالفاتها".

 وناشد المجلس، رئيس  الجمهورية ميشال عون أن "يكون المدافع الأوّل عن حقوق الأقليات"، مطالبًا  إياه بـ"توزير أحد أبناء هذه الأقليات، كائنًا من كان، على أن يكون التوزير  مداورة بين هذه الطوائف في دورات لاحقة". وتمنّى عليه "عدم التوقيع على  مرسوم الحكومة دون أن يكون في ذلك إنصاف حقيقي للجميع دون استثناء، فيشعر  جميع أبناء الوطن أنّه أب جميع الأقليات وأب كلّ اللبنانيين على اختلاف  مذاهبهم ومشاربهم".


----------



## paul iraqe (16 ديسمبر 2018)

*مجموعة من طلاب مدارس ايبارشية اربيل الكلدانية يلتقون بالبابا فرنسيس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 التقى طلبة مدرسة أم المعونة الأهلية  قداسة البابا فرنسيس في روما خلال زيارتهم الى الفاتيكان ومشاركتهم في  برنامج الذي تقيمه منظمةscholas occurrentes  التعليمي وبالتعاون مع  ايبارشية اربيل الكلدانية. 
 خصص البابا فرنسيس وقت خاص للتحدث اليهم  ومنح بركته الابوية وعبر عن سعادته بان يلتقي بطلاب من العراق ومضيفا انه  يصلي دائما من اجل العراق.
 البرنامج هو بالاشتراك مع طلاب اخرين من  مدارس كاثوليكية في ايطاليا ويتواصل فيه الطرفان المشاركة في الخبرات  التعليمية والانسانية من خلال نشاطات متنوعة وستواصل ايبارشية اربيل في دعم  هكذا نشاطات مهمة لدعم التعليم في المدارس التي تنتمي اليها.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 ديسمبر 2018)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بالقداس لطلاب إكليريكية سيّدة النجاة بمناسبة قرب حلول عيد الميلاد – الشرفة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف من مساء  يوم الجمعة 14 كانون الأول 2018، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس  يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي  بمناسبة زمن عيد ميلاد الرب يسوع، وذلك في كابيلا دير سيّدة النجاة –  الشرفة، درعون - حريصا.
     وفي موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، تحدّث  غبطة أبينا البطريرك عن المجوس الذين أتوا من المشرق تابعين النجم،  وقدّموا هداياهم إلى الرب يسوع، مشيراً إلى "أنّنا اليوم لا نستطيع أن  نقدّم للرب يسوع الذهب أو الهدايا التي قدّمها المجوس، ولكن نستطيع أن  نقدّم له ذواتنا وكلّ ما نحمله من ضعف، وهو يحوّل هذا الضعف إلى قوّة  للتبشير باسمه القدوس، ويعطينا الشجاعة لنكون على مثال تلاميذه في نقل  البشارة إلى العالم أجمع".
     وأكّد غبطته "أنّنا جئنا اليوم لكي  نشترك معاً في هذا الزمن الذي هو زمن ميلاد الرب يسوع بالجسد، وكلّنا فرح  برجاء التجديد، ولا يجب أن ننسى بأنّ هذا العيد يعطينا نوعاً من التعزية  والشجاعة لنستمرّ في دعوتنا بتكريس نفوسنا للرب في خدمة الكنيسة".
     ونوّه غبطته إلى "أنّ هذه الكابيلا  التي هي أقدم مكان في الدير وهي تضمّ رفات أسلافنا البطاركة والمطارنة  الذين خدموا وقدّموا ذواتهم وكلّ ما استطاعوا في سبيل الكنيسة، وقد أعطونا  المثال الصالح لكي نتبع مسيرتهم بهذه الدعوة الكهنوتية التي تصل بنا إلى  الرب يسوع".
     وفي ختام القداس، منح غبطة أبينا  البطريرك البركة الأبوية مع الدعاء بزمن ميلادي مجيد وسنة جديدة مباركة  للطلاب الإكليريكيين، محمّلاً إياهم تحية والتهاني بالأعياد إلى أهلّهم  ورعاياهم وأبرشياتهم، متمنّياً لهم ميلاداً مجيداً وعاماً جديداً مباركاً.
     شارك في القداس أصحاب السيادة  المطارنة: مار ربولا أنطوان بيلوني، ومار فلابيانوس يوسف ملكي، ومار يوحنّا  جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية، والآباء الكهنة في دير  الشرفة، والطلاب الإكليريكيون.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 ديسمبر 2018)

*مهرجان السلام بين مكونات الشعب العراقي في برطلي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 تحت شعار( يدا بيد لاعادة بناء تضامن  المجتمع في برطلي ) ضمن مشروع مبادرة تعزيز الصمود المجتمعي في العراق  وبدعم من الوكالة الامريكية للتنمية الدولية والتنسيق مع شركة كيومينكس  وبالتعاون مع مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي ومجلس وجهاء الشبك اقيم مهرجان  السلام في برطلي ..
 بحضور عدد كبير من الشعب البرطلي السرياني والشعب الشبكي من القرى المجاورة لبرطلي صباح يوم الجمعة الموافق 14 / 12 / 2018 ..
 وعلى قاعة فينيسيا للمناسبات .
 ابتدء المهرجان بالترحيب بالضيوف الكرام  والوقوف دقيقة صمت على ارواح شهداء العراق العظيم مع النشيد الوطني العراقي  بعدها شرح مبسط عن المهرجان من قبل السيد بشير شمعون شعيا بعدها كلمة من  قبل المكون الشبكي القاها السيد عبد الغني جاسم منسق مجلس وجهاء الشبك  تلتها كلمة المكون المسيحي القيت من قبل السيد بشير شمعون شعيا منسق مجلس  عشائر السريان / برطلي ثم كلمة عن دور المرأة في المجتمع للمكون المسيحي  القتها السيدة نجاة قرياقوس سليمان وبعدها كلمة عن دور المرأة عن المكون  الشبكي القتها السيدة يسرى محمد رجب. ثم تلتها بعدها استراحة الغداء الذي  تضمن الاكلات التراثية التي قامت باعدادها عدد من السيدات من المكونين وعلى  انغام دي جاي الحنين والمغني لؤي جميل ابراهيم والعازف وسام متي القصاب ثم  المغني علي حسن خليل ..
 بعد استراحة الغداء ادت الفرقة الشعبية  للمكون المسيحي فقرتها مع المطرب لؤي الحبيب مع دبكات شعبية تلتها الفرقة  الشعبية للمكون الشبكي مع المغني حمزة احمد حمو )
 بعدها تم القاء عدد من القصائد من  المكونين وهم كل من الشاعر احمد عباس داؤد والشاعر امير بولص عكو والشاعر  عبد المنعم الياس خضر والشاعر ابراهيم شابا للو والشاعر الشعبي اثير نوح  بولص والشاعرة عزيزة متي شابا من كرمليس والشاعر عبد الامير عسكر .. بعدها  تم توزيع الهدايا التقديرية للمشاركات في الاكلات ثم الختام .

 المزيد على الرابط التالي
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.366258893945750&type=1&l=ace3a35d74


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2018)

*الرسم بالرمل: آخر نشاطات المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية لعام 2018  *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أحيت المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون  السريانية عرضا متميزا للرسم بالرمل تحت عنوان: "  قصة الخلاص "، الذي  قدّمه الفنان أمجد شاكر (أحد موظفي المديرية) على قاعة كنيسة مار يوحنا  المعمدان بـعـنـكــاوا في يوم 11/12/2018، وبحضور غفير من رجال الدين،  ومؤسسات عنكاوا، والعوائل الكرام.
 استهل النشاط بكلمة ترحيبية من قبل السيدة  نينا هرمز التي قدّمت الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل، مدير عام الثقافة والفنون  السريانية في اقليم كوردستان ليلقي كلمة إرتجالية باللغة الأم، عرّف فيها  الحضور " بدور الثقافة والفنون بعامة، في الهوية القومية وتواصلها الحضاري،  ودور أبائنا في الريادة في الكثير من الفنون الجميلة، وها هو اليوم أحد  مبدعينا الذي يعد من الرواد في فن الرسم بالرمل على مستوى العراق، وربما في  المنطقة أيضًا، هذا الفن الذي يعتبر من الفنون الحديثة في وطننا " .
 وأجرت السيدة ريتا عامر، لقاءا قصيراً مع  الفنان المبدع أمجد شاكر الذي قدّم نبذة عن سيرته الفنية، وكيفية انجذابه  لهذا الفن، ومن ثم تطوير مهاراته فيه، وأهم ما يطمح  في الوصول إليه،  مقدّما في الوقت ذاته تثمينه للمديرية في رعاية موظفيها المبدعين، وتقديره  لجهود زملائه في المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية في إقامة  وإخراج هذا العرض الفني.
 ومن ثم قدّم الفنان أمجد شاكر عرضه الفني  الذي شد الحاضرين، ومنحهم لحظات من الذهول والترقب للأنامل المبدعة التي  قدمت عرضا فنياً راقياً للرسم بالرمل، رافقتها الموسيقى التي منحت الحضور  الكثيف، لحظات من التأمل الجميل، والمتعة الفنية.
 التصفيق المتواصل واشادة الحاضرين، أعربا  عن التثمين والتقدير العالي للفن المتميز، والموهبة الواضحة التي بانت في  العرض الفني المقدّم، متمنين أن تنال مثل هذه الطاقات الشابة الاهتمام  والدعم من كافة الجهات والمؤسسات ذات الصلة.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2018)

*في بخديدا..عقد لقاء تربوي لمعلمي ومدرسي مادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق
 تنفيذا لخطة المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية لعام 2018،  اقام قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية نينوى  وبالتنسيق مع قسم الاعداد والتدريب، لقاءً تربويا لمعلمي ومدرسي مادتي  اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية وذلك يوم السبت الموافق 15  كانون الاول 2018، على قاعة تربية الحمدانية (بخديدا) .
 حضر اللقاء السيد سمير يوخنا مدير قسم  الدراسة السريانية في تربية نينوى والسيد فيانكي خوشابا مسؤول وحدة الدراسة  السريانية في ممثلية وزارة التربية في دهوك، والسادة عصام ميخا وبشار هادي  مشرفي الاختصاص للغة السريانية، والسيد مازن يوحانا مشرف التربية الدينية  المسيحية، اضافة لمشاركة منتسبي شعبة الدراسة السريانية لتربية الحمدانية  في اللقاء مع عدد من الكوادر التعليمية والتدريسية.
 جرى خلال اللقاء اعطاء ملاحظات للمعلمين  والمدرسين من قبل مدير القسم والمشرفين الاختصاص ، كما شهد اللقاء الحديث  والنقاش حول الصعوبات التي تواجه العملية التربوية والتعليمية، وفي نهاية  اللقاء قدمت الكوادر التدريسية والتعليمية عدة مقترحات تمت مناقشتها مع  السادة المسؤولين التربويين من اجل تقديمها للمديرية العامة لتربية نينوى  لتذليل تلك المعوقات.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2018)

*في حفل ميلادي وتوزيع حصص غذائية الرابطة السريانية: ملتزمون وجع شعبنا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 اقامت اللجنة الاجتماعية في الرابطة  السريانية بالتعاون مع مؤسسة "الحراك الآن" حفلاً ميلادياً لحوالي 700 من  الاطفال، خاصة للنازحين السوريين والعراقيين من أبناء شعبنا  في قاعة مار  يعقوب السروجي في السبتية حضره المطران جورج صليبا ورئيس الرابطة حبيب  افرام ونائب الرئيس منصور قرنبي وأمين الداخلية جورج شاهين ومسؤول لجنة  الشباب جبران كلي والمستشار الدكتور جيمي سعدو بالاضافة الى السيد نوري  كينو.
 وألقى السيد كلي كلمة الرابطة حيث شدَّد  فيها على " أننا ملتزمون قضايا شعبنا في يومياته وطموحه، في مشاكله وأنينه،  وأنه اذا كانت الاحداث قد ظلمتنا في العراق وسوريا وهجرت أهلنا واقتلعته  من جذوره، اذا كان النظام اللبناني مازال يعاملنا بنكران حقوقنا، فاننا  عازمون على المقاومة والنضال  والصمود لنشهد على حضورنا في هذا الشرق. وختم  إن فرح العيد أن نكون مع أبنائنا نخفف عنهم عبر الحصص الغذائية والمستوصف  والالعاب والحفلات المعاناة اليومية.
 وعرض السيد " ميكي" العابا خفية، ثم وزعت  الهدايا على الاطفال. ومن جهة ثانية، وزعت اللجنة حوالي 600 حصة غذائية في  نادي نشرو في البوشرية على المحتاجين.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2018)

*كونسيرت خاص لعيد الميلاد في كنيسة مار كيوركيس الشهيد في كركوك*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/

 بمناسبة حلول عيد ميلاد مخلصنا يسوع  المسيح وبرعاية الجمعية الخيرية الاشورية لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية ( ACERO )  اقامت لجان النشاطات لكنيسة مار كيوركيس الشهيد في كركوك عصر يوم السبت  الموافق 2018/12/15 كونسيرت خاص بعيد الميلاد احيته الفنانة والمرنمة سعاد  الياس من السويد شاركها الشماس وسام داوود والمايسترو نينوس بنيامين كما  وشارك في الكونسيرت اطفال التعليم المسيحي وجوقة الكنيسة وحضر الكونسيرت  الاب حنا بهنام راعي كنيسة مار افرام للسريان الارثوذكس وجمع من ابناء  الرعية والرب يبارك كل من ساهم في انجاح هذا العمل.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2018)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بالقداس في كنيسة سلطانة الوردية في الكرادة – بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 احتفل غبطة ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو مساء  الاحد16/12/2018  بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة سلطانة  الوردية في الكرادة.   وعاونه خلال القداس خوري الرعية الاب فراس كمال  الراهب.
  وفي موعظته معلقا على القراءة الأولى من  سفر التكوين(18 :1 -15) عن  ولادة اسحق قال غبطته : ”  ان  ايمان إبراهيم  وبالتالي ايمان زكريا ومريم  العذراء هو ايمان مقرون بالصلاة والثقة ،  فاعطاهم الله الطفل المعجزة” .
 وبخصوص القراءة الثانية من الرسالة الى  اهل أفسس (3: 1 -14) التي تحكي  خبر حمل بولس انجيل المسيح الى الوثنيين   شدد  غبطته: ”  ان المسيح  ليس  حكرا على المسيحيين، فهو لكل الناس،  وله  الحق في ان يبشروا بفرح  الانجيل”.
  اما القراءة الثالثة من انجيل لوقا (1:  57 – 66) التي  تخبر عن ميلاد  يوحنا، اوضح غبطته قائلا: ”  ان  الإنجيلي  لوقا يحدثنا هذا الاحد عن ولادة  يوحنا المعمدان، مشددا على أهمية الاسم،  فهو هويّة الشخص وبرنامج عمله.  و  هذا النص يعرض لنا امرين مهمين:
 ان النعم تُعطى لنا عندما نُصلي بثقة ورجاء..
 وان النعمة ليست فقط للشخص الذي يستقبلها، انما هي للكل: ” ويفرح بمولده أناسٌ كثيرون” (1/14).
  وختم غبطته قائلا: “كم نحن اليوم بحاجة الى هذا الايمان الذي يشجعنا وسط صعوباتنا على الذهاب الى الابعد والاعمق والاجمل”.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 ديسمبر 2018)

*القضاء العراقي يعفي الكنائس من أجور الكهرباء والماء ويسترد المبالغ المدفوعة سابقا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 استنادا إلى الدعوى القضائية المرفوعة من  السيد رعد جليل كجةجي رئيس  ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية  والصابئة المندائية على وزير  الكهرباء، تم إعفاء الكنائس من أجور الماء  والكهرباء واسترداد المبالغ  المدفوعة سابقا بموجب قرار محكمة بداءة الكرادة  بالعدد282/ب/2018 المؤرخ  في 6/12/2018 والمتضمن تنفيذ قرار مجلس قيادة  الثورة المنحل رقم(124) لسنة  1970 الذي نص على (اعفاء الكنائس المسيحية  والبيع اليهودية من اجور الماء  والكهرباء ) لكون القرار المذكور لازال  نافذا حتى الان حسب المادة (130)  من دستور جمهورية العراق لسنة 2005.
 كما الزمت المحكمة المدعي عليه (وزير  الكهرباء اضافة لوظيفته ) بتأديته  مبلغ مقداره (866,205,635)ستمائة وخمسة  وثلاثون مليون ومائتان وخمسة الاف  وثمانمائة وستة وستون دينار) والذي يمثل  مبالغ اجور الكهرباء المدفوعة  سابقا من قبل الديوان الى وزارة الكهرباء.
  وبعد اكتساب القرار الدرجة القطعية  بانتهاء فترة الاستئناف او التمييز  بالامكان الامتناع عن دفع اجور الكهرباء  والماء للكنائس المسيحية مع قيام  متولي الكنيسة برفع دعوة قضائية على  وزارة الكهرباء او امانة بغداد او  البلديات في المحافظات الاخرى لاسترداد  جميع المبالغ المدفوعة سابقا عن  اجور الكهرباء والماء.
 وبدورها ثمنت رئاسة الديوان الجهود  الكبيرة التي بذلتها  الدائرة  القانونية في الديوان لمتابعة القضية  المذكورة لدى الجهات الحكومية  والمحاكم المختصة ولفترة تزيد عن سنتان.

 اعلام ديوان اوقاف الديانات


----------



## paul iraqe (19 ديسمبر 2018)

*الرسالة الراعوية للكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو بطريرك الكلدان لمناسبة اعياد الميلاد 2018*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 رسالة الميلاد: ميلاد انسانية جديدة
 في زمن البشارات – المجيء، يستعد  المسيحيون في العالم، للاحتفال بعيد ميلاد المسيح الذي يعرض عليهم، مشروع  ميلاد لإنسانية جديدة. فالإنسان كان محور رسالته وهو محور رسالة الكنيسة،  ليكما يغدو الانسان “انسانيًّا” وليس وحشاً مفترساً.
 في الحقيقة، لقد عرفت حالة الإنسان في  المسيح ارتقاءً إلى إنسانية كاملة. وفي اللغة الكلدانية – السريانية نستعمل  عوض كلمة التجسد، لفظة “MITHBARNASHUTHA” أي الأنسنة. يمثل ميلاد المسيح  بنمط حياته وأعماله وكلماته، ميلاد الانسان الجديد: إبنًا لله . وفيه يجد  كلُّ إنسان مثالا كاملا للإنسان، يقتدي به لتتحقق فيه “صورة الله ومثاله” (  تكوين1/26). المسيح عاش كانسان وأحبَّ كانسان، وخدم كانسان، وعمل كانسان،  كما تؤكد الرسالة الى العبرانيين “وكان مثلنا في كل شيء ماعدا الخطيئة”  (4/15).
 يحصل الانسان المسيحي على نعم كثيرة لتحقيق مشروع التجديد  الداخلي (الولادة الجديدة) بالرغم من الشرّ المتربص به، وذلك من خلال  انضمامه الى سر فصح المسيح. وفيه ومعه يفهم المغزى الخصب للألم والموت  والقيامة. لذلك ينبغي أن يدرك المسيحي أن في اقتباله لكلَّ سرٍّ من أسرار  الكنيسة، كالمعمودية والافخارستيا، ينال نعمة عظيمة للاندماج في المسيح  والاتحاد به “فإنكم، وقد اعتمدتم جميعاً في المسيح، قد لبستم المسيح”  (غلاطية 3/27). هذه الدعوة تتطلب التزامًا يوميًا وجهدًا وشجاعة وتعبًا،  لكن لا يهمّ، فالهواء الذي نستنشقُه هو فرح الإنجيل، وإن قوتنا وعزاءنا هما  في الروح القدس الذي يقودنا ويرافقنا.
 وهذه الدعوة موجهة أيضا الى
 كل انسان ذي إرادة طيبة، يفتح قلبه بصدق لنعمة الله كي تعمل فيه.
 مع المسيح نغدو أبناء وبنات الله، خصوصاً  حين علمنا ان نصلي قائلين:” ابانا الذي في السموات، ليتقدس اسمك، ليأتي  ملكوتك، لتكن مشيئتك كما في السماء كذلك على الأرض…”.
 من هذا الايمان  ينطلق سعيُنا وصلاتـُنا لتحقيق التطويبات، على طريقة المسيح، فينا وحولنا،  فيتحقق ملكوته على الأرض كما في السماء، ملكوت أخوّة ومحبة وسلام بين جميع  البشر.
 “طوبى لِفُقراءِ الرُّوح فإِنَّ لَهم  مَلكوت السَّمَوات. طوبى لِلوُدَعاء فإِنَّهم يرِثونَ الأَرض. طوبى  لِلْمَحزُونين، فإِنَّهم يُعَزَّون. طوبى لِلْجياعِ والعِطاشِ إِلى البِرّ  فإِنَّهم يُشبَعون. طوبى لِلرُّحَماء، فإِنَّهم يُرْحَمون. طوبى لأَطهارِ  القُلوب فإِنَّهم يُشاهِدونَ الله. طوبى لِلسَّاعينَ إِلى السَّلام  فإِنَّهم أَبناءَ اللهِ يُدعَون. طوبى لِلمُضطَهَدينَ على البِرّ فإِنَّ  لَهم مَلكوتَ السَّمَوات” (متى 5/3-10). لذا نكون في الميلاد عندما يولد  المسيح في قلوبنا، وعندما نطبـّق خدمة السلام والمحبة كما تدعونا اليه  ترتيلة الميلاد هذه:
 عندما نسقي عَطشانَ، كأسَ ماء، نكونُ في الميـــلاد
 عندما نكسي عُريانَ، ثوبَ حُب، نكونُ في الميلاد
 عندما نُكفكف الدموعَ في العيون، نكونُ في الميلاد
 عندما نَفرِشُ القلوبَ بالرجاء، نكونُ في الميـــــــــلاد
 عندما أُقَبِـّلً رفيقي دونَ غِش، أكونُ في الميلاد
 عندما تموتُ فيّ روحُ الانتِقام، أكونُ في الميلاد
 عندما يُرَمِّدُ في قلبيَ الجفاء، أكونُ في الميلاد
 عِندما تذوبُ نفسي في كيان الله، أكونُ في الميلاد.
 * ليلة الميلاد يُمحىَ البُغضُ، ليلة الميلاد تزهرُ الأرضُ،
 ليلة الميلاد تُبطلُ الحربُ، ليلة الميلاد يَنبِتُ الحُب.
 هكذا من خلال شهادة ايماننا وصلاتنا ومحبتنا وإسهامنا في نهضة بلدنا  ومجتمعنا وعالمنا ، يستمر فينا ومن خلالنا نشيد الملائكة ليلة ميلاد  المسيح: “المجدُ لله في العلى، وعلى الأرض السلام، والرجاءُ الصالح لبني  البشر” (لوقا2/ 14). وبالتالي يتجلى الله – المحبة فينا ومن خلالنا للعالم.
 واليكم، أيها الأحبة، بعض الأسئلة للتفكير ومراجعة الذات:
 ما معنى انك مسيحي؟ هل إيمانك أمر أساسي في حياتك، وله الأوليّة في قراراتك وتصرفاتك، وإلا ماذا يميزك كمسيحي عن الاخرين؟
 هل تصلي؟ هل تذهب الى الكنيسة، وتشعر بأنك عضو وفيها ومعها تعيش ايمانك،  وتدرك انك اكثر قوة وتضامنا مع الآخرين؟ والا أي معنى لمسيحيـّتك من دون  شهادة الإيمان والصلاة والخدمة هذه؟
 ايمانك وصلاتك يعطيانك إمكانية البلوغ الى  التطويبات، ويساعدانك على رؤية الأشخاص والأحداث والأمور بعين الله،  ويتيحان لك استقبال الروح القدس بحيث تشعر ان الله “اقرب- اليك- من  الوريد”.
 ايمانك يفتح امامك المجال لتجسد كلمة الله في انسانيتك، وتصير  ابنا الله وليس من أعوان الابليس!!! فمن يـُقسـّم الناس ويخلق الفوضى على  أساس ديني او قومي او جنسي لا علاقة له بالله ولا بالدين.
 أتمنى، أيها الإخوة الأخوات، ان يكون  الميلاد فرصة لكي تعمّقوا إيمانكم وتثبتوا في خدمة المحبة والسلام كما دعا  البابا فرنسيس في عظته اثناء احتفاله بالقداس في كنيسة بيت القديسة مرتا  2018/12/06، قائلا: “علينا أن نستعدَّ لعيد الميلاد ساعين لبناء السلام في  نفوسنا والعائلة والعالم”، لأن في السلام يتحقق التقدم والازدهار.
 تمنياتنا للعراق وصلاتنا من أجل أن يـُنعم بالأمن والأمان وأن تشعّ المحبة والسلام بين مختلف مكوناته الاجتماعية والدينية.
 عيد ميلاد مبارك للجميع والسلام للعراق والعالم
 كل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## paul iraqe (19 ديسمبر 2018)

*ندوة في بغداد عن العلاّمة مار عبد يشوع الصوباوي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
  شارك غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو، في مساء يوم 18 كانون الأول 2018 في كاتدرائية مار يوسف  للكلدان/ خربندة – بغداد، في ندوة عن العلاّمة مار عبد يشوع الصوباوي،  وذلك لمناسبة مرور 700 سنة على وفاته (1318 – 2018).
 تضمنـت الندوة عدداً من المحاور أولها  بعنوان: شخصية مار عبد يشوع الصوباوي، قدّمه نيافة الكردينال ساكو. ثم قدّم  المستشرق المعروف الأب منصور المخلصي “المسيح في مؤلفات الصوباوي”. فيما  استعرض الأب ألبير هشام، كتاب عبد يشوع الصوباوي “الجوهرة”. وكان مسك  الختام مع محور “القوانين التي سنّها الصوباوي” قدّمه الأب أفريم داود من  كنيسة المشرق الاشورية. تخللت الندوة ترانيم جميلة قدّمتها جوقة  الكاتدرائية. بعد الندوة افتتح غبطة البطريرك معرضاً للكتاب، ضمّ كتباً من  دار “نجم المشرق” الثقافي ودار مجلة “الفكر المسيحي“.
  حضر الندوة مع غبطة البطريرك، معاونا  البطريرك، مار شليمون وردوني، ومار باسيليوس يلدو، كما حضرها السيد  رعد  جليل كجه جي رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة  المندائية، والأب نويل فرمان سكرتير البطريركية، وعدد من الكهنة والرهبان  والراهبات، إضافة الى حشد من المؤمنات والمؤمنين.
  علمًا أن الندوة جاءت بمبادرة غبطة  البطريرك، وقام بالأعداد لها الأبوان ألبير هشام، راعي كنيسة تهنئة  العذراء، وروبرت سعيد جرجيس راعي كاتدرائية مار يوسف مع كوادر المتطوعين في  الكاتدرائية.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2018)

*قسم الدراسة السريانية لتربية نينوى يجري مسابقة في مادة التربية الدينية المسيحية لمدارس القوش*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/ 
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 ضمن الخطة السنوية للمديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية، اقام قسم الدراسة السريانية لتربية نينوى مسابقة في  مادة التربية الدينية المسيحية لمدارس مدينة القوش، وذلك يوم الخميس  الموافق 13 كانون الاول 2018، وعلى قاعة مدرسة ابتدائية القوش الاولى  للبنين، بمشاركة فرق من خمسة مدارس.

 حضر المسابقة السيد سمير يوخنا مدير قسم  الدراسة السريانية لتربية نينوى والسيد جلال اسطيفو سليمان المشرف التربوي،  والسيد زيد أنطوان غريب مسؤول شعبة الدراسة السريانية في تربية تلكيف،  اضافة الى مدراء المدارس والكوادر التدريسية والتعليمية وموظفي شعبة  الدراسة السريانية في تربية تلكيف.

 وكانت الفرق المشاركة للمرحلة الابتدائية  هي (ابتدائية القوش الأولى للبنين، ابتدائية القوش الثانية للبنين،  ابتدائية القوش للبنات)، فيما كانت الفرق المشاركة للمرحلة الثانوية وهي  (ثانوية القوش للبنات، ثانوية القوش للبنين).

 تخللت المسابقة تقديم الاناشيد الدينية  واقامة الفعاليات المتنوعة والقاء الاسئلة في مادة التربية الدينية  المسيحية، وفازت أبتدائية القوش الثانية للبنين بالمركز الأول عن المرحلة  الابتدائية ، اما ثانوية القوش للبنات ففازت بالمركز الأول عن المرحلة  الثانوية، وفي ختام الحفل تم توزيع الهدايا والشهادات التقديرية للفائزين  والكوادر التدريسية والتعليمية المشاركة في المسابقة والى ادارات المدارس.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2018)

*اجتماع المجلس الراعوي لأبرشية بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/


 اجتمع مساء يوم الأربعاء 19  كانون الأول 2018 غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو  برفقة معاونه سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو وسكرتير البطريركية الأب  نوئيل فرمان، بالمجلس الراعوي لأبرشية بغداد في قاعة كاتدرائية مار يوسف  للكلدان، كرادة / خربنده. 

 بدأ اللقاء بالصلاة، وبعدها رحـّب  سكرتير المجلس السيد ظافر نوح بالحضور. ثم تحدث غبطة البطريرك عن الوضع  العام في البلد. وعبر عن الرجاء بأمل جديد وسنة جديدة. وأكد ان لقاءات  المجلس لا ينبغي أن تعتمد على الحضور الفردي لشخص محدد، مع تعويل غبطته على  أن انتخاب معاون بطريركي جديد، مع كل الصلاحيات، من شأنه أن يوفي بالغرض.  ووجه بأن ينصب الجهد خلال أعياد الميلاد، على دعم العوائل المتعففة. كما  أوصى بإدامة روح السخاء لدى الميسورين في سبيل التكافل الاجتماعي، ودعم  المشاريع الخيرية للكنيسة.
 وبهدف تقييم عمل لجان المجلس للسنة  المنتهية، ومناقشة الاقتراحات للسنة الجديدة 2019، استمع نيافة الكردينال  ساكو الى أعضاء المجلس، فقدم كل واحد بدوره الآراء والمقترحات، وأوصى غبطته  بأن تقدم هذه المقترحات مكتوبة ليتم التعامل معها عمليا من قبل المجلس  الراعوي. هذا وأكد على ضرورة أن يوجد في المجلس شخص لمهمة السكرتارية  وليكون عضو ارتباط مع اللجان الراعوية لكنائسنا في بغداد.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2018)

*عيد الميلاد مع جماعة دير مار موسى الرهبانية ’من الألم إلى الأمل‘*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- وكالة فيدس/

 «تتألّف كلمتا "الألم" و"الأمل" في اللغة  العربية من الأحرف ذاتها، ولكنّ تختلف في المعنى تمامًا: وهما كلمتين  مرتبطتين بوضوح وبشكلٍ ملموس في الصلاة وفي القرب من الله». هذا مطلع رسالة  عيد الميلاد التي أرسلت إلى الأصدقاء والمتبرعين لجماعة دير مار موسى  الرهبانية والتي أسسها الأب اليسوعي باولو دالوليو الذي اختفى في سوريا في  نهاية تمّوز 2013 بينما كان يتواجد في مدينة الرقة، أيام استيلاء تنظيم  داعش عليها.
 وتتضمّن الرسالة تأملات للأخت هدى فاضل،  الرئيسة الحالية للجماعة، تشير فيها الأخت إلى التعزية الروحية الحقيقية  التي تأتي من الله في أوقات الصلاة والمقدرة على إعطاء إجابة مسيحية عندما  نتألّم يمكن أن تدفق فقط من الاقتداء بيسوع، "فلنتحد بحزننا مع الحبيب  يسوع، مقدّمين آلامنا لله من أجل عالمٍ يسوده العدل والسلام".
 وفي رسالة عيد الميلاد، يقوم رهبان  وراهبات مار موسى بعرض موجز لأهمّ الأحداث التي اختبروها مؤخرًا في سياق  اجتماعي معقّد ومثير للقلق. ومن بين الخبرات التي تُنقَل، هناك ما اختبره  الأب جاك مراد، الراهب الذي اختُطفَ لبضعة أشهر في عام 2015 من قبل داعش  والذي احتفل بالأسبوع المقدس وعيد الفصح مع اللاجئين العراقيين في تركيا.
 بينما تمكّن الأخ ينس، المتواجد في دير  السليمانية في كوردستان العراق، من انهاء مبنيين مجاورين للكنيسة، واستقبل  في المبنى الأول مدرسة اللغات والتعليم المهني مالي دانجاكان (بيت  الأصوات)، الذي تجذب عددًا متزايدًا من الناس لدراسة اللغات (العربية،  الكردية، الإنكليزية) وتساعدهم في العثور على وظيفة ومستقبل أفضل في  المنطقة.
 وقالت الجماعة أن المدرسة الصيفية هذا  العام تميّزت عن السنوات الاخرى بجذبها عدد كبير من الأطفال في هذه  المنطقة، مسلمين ومسيحيين، مواطنين محليين ولاجئين، أكراد وعرب وكلدان  وسوريين. وتضيف: لمدة شهرين، اختبر الأطفال فرح التعلم وتطوير مواهبهم  الفنية، وقاموا برحلات تحت إشراف معلمين مؤهلين. وفي الوقت نفسه، قضت الأخت  ديما معظم أيام السنة في مار موسى تستقبل وتستمع وتساعد الضيوف، وبخاصة  الشباب الذين يحملون في قلوبهم ألم الوضع في سوريا، والأمل في مستقبل أفضل.
 وتذكر الرسالة أيضًا التحديثات في مدارس  الموسيقى أو مدارس الأطفال التي يحييها أعضاء الجماعة، وتشير أن هذا العام  كان هناك 150 طفلاً ينمون وينضجون في روضة الأطفال "روضة القلمون". كما يرد  ذكر الأعمال المتكبدة للمشردين السوريين في بلدات زايد آل وفيروزي: "كانت  هناك زيجات وولادة أطفال وهذا يشهد على رغبة هذه الأسر التي تقيم في سوريا  في الحياة: وهذا ما نأمل أن نحقّقه من خلال تقديم المساعدة في هذه السنوات.
 ويخبر الرهبان والراهبات من دير مار موسى  في رسالة عيد الميلاد، عن قصة الأب باولو دالوليو: "لا يزال مصير أخينا  والأب المؤسس مجهولاً. نضاعف صلواتنا لله من أجله ولمصير الآلاف الذين  اختفوا في الحرب السورية وما زالت عائلاتهم تجهل مصيرهم".


----------



## paul iraqe (21 ديسمبر 2018)

*اجتماع في الحمدانية للقادة المحليين ضمن مشروع تعزيز دور الاقليات لتحقيق الاستقرار في مناطق العودة بسهل نينوى*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 شهد مركز قضاء الحمدانية في محافظة  نينوى وقائع الاجتماع الذي حضره خمس وعشرون من القادة والمسؤولين المحليين،  وقد خصص الاجتماع للتداول في مؤشرات الصراع في شمال العراق.
 وانعقد الاجتماع في اطار مشروع تعزيز دور الاقليات في تحقيق الاستقرار ضمن مناطق العودة في سهل نينوى وسنجار.
 فقد تولت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان HHRO ورابطة نساء الشك ضمن شبكة  تحالف الاقليات العراقية AIM وبدعم من المعهد الامريكي للسلام USIP عقد  الاجتماع يوم السبت الموافق 8- كانون الاول 2018 بمشاركة ممثلي كوتا  الاقليات في مجلس محافظة نينوى ومن اعضاء المجالس المحلية في كل من  الحمدانية وبرطلة والنمرود.
 الاجتماع تضمن تقديم نبذة عن فكرة المشروع  واهداف الجلسة والاتفاق على برنامج العمل، ومن ثم عرض ملخص لنتائج بيانات  استبيان الذي تقوم به مؤسسة بحثية مختصة في مناطق سهل نينوى وسنجار لتحفيز  دور الاقليات في تعزيز الاستقرار في مناطقها في شمال العراق في ضوء  التحديات التي تواجهها، وإيجاد الحلول لتلك التحديات التي من شأنها إعاقة  الاستقرار والسلم الأهلي بين مكونات تلك المناطق.
 تضمن الاستبيان البحث في 4 أربعة مؤشرات وهي :
 البيئة الأمنة .
 الاعتدال السياسي والحوكمة .
 حكم القانون .
 الرفاه الاجتماعي وكسب الرزق .
 هذا وقد تولى السيد لويس مرقوس نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان  والعضو المؤسس لتحالف الاقليات العراقية مسؤولية تيسير الاجتماع الذي استمر  (4 ) أربع ساعات ، بينما تكفلت السيدة سورية محمود رئيسة منظمة رابطة نساء  الشبك بإعداد التقرير للجلسة بعد أخذ الملاحظات والتوصيات ، قام الميسر  بعرض النتائج المستخلصة ضمن المرحلة الثانية للاستبيان والمعد بشهر تشرين  الأول /2018 وللمؤشرات الاربعة من قبل جهة اختصاصية تم التعاقد معها من قبل  معهد الامريكي للسلام، كما قام الميسر بالإجابة على أسئلة الحضور من  القادة المحليين لقضاء الحمدانية، وفي نهاية الجلسة تولى الميسر تقسيم  الحضور الى أربعة مجموعات عمل كل مجموعة أختصت بمؤشر من المؤشرات الاربعة  لتقديم الملاحظات والتوصيات التي ترى ضرورة الأخذ بها في الجولة الثالثة من  الاستبيان.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2018)

*بناء على طلب ممثلي شعبنا في البرلمان العراقي .. وضع شجرة الميلاد في مجلس النواب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم /
 بناء على طلب ممثلي شعبنا في البرلمان  العراقي و بمناسبة رأس السنة و الميلاد المجيد و ضع في باحة مجلس النواب  شجرة الميلاد رسميا و تم افتتاحه من قبل السيد حسن كريم الكعبي نائب رئيس  مجلس النواب العراقي.
 وذكر السيد الكعبي خلال تهنئته للمسيحيين  في العراق والعالم بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد : " ان الإخوة المسيحيين كانوا  ولا زالوا شركاء اصلاء في الوطن وتحقيق الإنتصارات ضد الإرهاب والحفاظ على  العملية الديمقراطية وبوجودهم التأريخي داخل البلد الواحد " ، متمنياً لهم  دوام الأمن والإستقرار والرفاه والسلام الدائم والتعايش السلمي مع باقي  المكونات ، وعودة المهجرين منهم إلى بلدهم العراق الذي يعتز بيهم ..


----------



## paul iraqe (23 ديسمبر 2018)

* أساقفة جدد في الكنيسة الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 صادق قداسة البابا فرنسيس نهار الثلاثاء  18 كانون الاول 2018 على انتخاب السينودس الكلداني للأساقفة المنعقد 7-13  اب 2018 الاتية أسماؤهم:
 المطران رمزي كرمو، رئيسا لأساقفة ديار بكر (اسطنبول) للكلدان
 عائلته تنحدر من بلدة تلكيف القريبة من  الموصل، لكنه من مواليد زاخو 1945. سيم كاهناً في فرنسا عام 1975. ينتمي  الى جمعية كهنة البرادو التي أسسها الطوباوي أنطوان شفرييه. ورُسم أسقفاً  معاوناً لأبرشية طهران الكلدانية عام 1996 ثم تسلم مسؤولية الأبرشية عام  1999. واُنتخب زائراً رسولياً على الكلدان في أوروبا للفترة من 2013 الى  2016.
 يتكلم اللغات: الكلدانية – السريانية والعربية والفارسية والفرنسية والإنكليزية.

 الاب نجيب ميخائيل الدومنيكي: رئيس أساقفة الموصل وعقرة
 عائلته منحدرة من قرية سناط التابعة لقضاء  زاخو، لكنه من مواليد الموصل 9 أيلول 1955، خريج معهد النفط. دخل الى دير  الإباء الدومنيكان ودرس في فرنسا اللفلسفة واللاهوت ورسم كاهنا في 16 أيار  1987 في باريس بوضع يد الطوباوي الشهيد  بيار كلافري، أسقف وهران  في  الجزائر الذي استشهد في  1/8/ 1996
 حاصل على دبلوم الدراسات العليا (DESU)، في اللاهوت العملي والتواصل،  وماجستير في اللاهوت الكاثوليكي (DSTC).
 مسؤول أرشيف دير الدومنيكان في الموصل والمدير المؤسس لمركز المخطوطات الشرقية الرقمي في العراق (CNMO) منذ 1990.
 استاذ اللاهوت الرعائي في كلية بابل  الحبرية للفلسفة اللاهوت.
 ويهيئ للدكتوراه في جامعة فريبورك السويسرية عن الايزيدية والديانات التوحيدية.
 ساعد لاجئي الموصل كثيراً خلال مأساة  الموصل. ولديه العديد من العلاقات في الداخل والخارج . هو ابن الموصل وعاش  فيها ويعرف المدينة والشعب.
 كما هو محترم ومعروف من قبل المسلمين.
  يتكلم العربية و الكلدانية – السريانية والفرنسية والإنكليزية.

  الاب روبرت سعيد جرجيس، معاون بطريركي
  عائلته تنحدر من القوش التابعة لمحافظة  الموصل، وهو من مواليد بغداد 23 تشربن الاول 1973، حاصل على شهادة  البكالوريوس في الطب البيطري – جامعة بغداد عام 1996. ورسامته الكهنوتية  كانت 27 نيسان 2008 بوضع يد البابا بندكتوس السادس عشر في كاتدرائية مار  بطرس – روما، وحاصل على ماجستير في الكتاب المقدس من المعهد الحبري –  روما 2010 .
 أستاذ في كلية بابل الحبرية للفلسفة  واللاهوت وفي معهد التثقيف المسيحي، وخدم في كنيسة الانتقال بالمنصور منذ  نيسان 2011 وفي تشرين الاول 2018 عينه غبطة البطريرك ساكو مسؤول كاتدرائية  مار يوسف – الكرادة، ويعمل منذ سنوات في السفارة البابوية، ورجل حوار  وعلاقات في مجتمع بغداد وله مقالات كتابية عديدة في مجلة نجم المشرق والفكر  المسيحي.
 يتكلم العربية والكلدانية – السريانية والإيطالية والإنكليزية.
   البطريركية تقدم التهاني الى سيادة  المطران رمزي كرمو بمنصبه الجديد وتهنيء الاسقفين المنتخبين وترافقهما في  صلاتها كل هذه الأيام التي تسبق رسامتهما في  يوم الجمعة المصادف 18 كانون  الثاني 2019 الساعة العاشرة صباحاً في كاتدرائية مار يوسف / الكرادة –  بغداد.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 ديسمبر 2018)

*حضور المهرجان السنوي الخاص بمناسبة اعلان الامم المتحدة بشأن حقوق الاشخاص المنتمين الى اقليات قومية او دينية او اثنية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بدعوة من شبكة تحالف الاقليات العراقية  والمنظمات المنضوية ضمنها حضر السيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني للمجلس  والسيد متي توما ابراهيم عضو الهيئة الادارية للمجلس المهرجان المهرجان  السنوي .  تضمن المهرجان كلمات بالمناسبة وفعاليات مختلفة وافتتاح معرض  احدى المنظمات المنضوية لتحالف الاقليات .


----------



## paul iraqe (25 ديسمبر 2018)

*المطران حنا رحمة : المسيحي في هذا الشرق ليس مجرد عابر سبيل إنما هو علامةٌ فارقة وملحُ الوجود*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الكلمة/
 «كمشة وراق» هذا كل ما تملكه ريتا إبنة  الـ25 في هذه الدنيا، بعدما هربت مع عمتها من سوريا إلى لبنان نتيجة الحرب  التي أفقدتها والديها. لا حاجة لأن تسأل ريتا عمّا تتمنّاه من هدايا لعيد  الميلاد، بنظرها «وراقي أجمل هدية»، بالإشارة إلى شهادتها الجامعية  وأوراقها الثبوتية، التي على أساسها تُعِدّ طلبَ الهجرة. حالُ تلك الشابة  يشبه وضعَ كثرٍ من المسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط الذين قست الظروفُ عليهم  وحطّتهم في ترحال دائم.
 مَن لم يُقتَل تَهجّر، ومن لم يَتهجّر خسر  أمواله وفقد ممتلكاته، واقعٌ يتعرض له مسيحيو الشرق الأوسط، لا يُحسدون  عليه وهم الذين شكّلوا نواته منذ ألفي عام.

 حيال الاستهداف  الممنهج والهجرة الجماعية للمسيحيين لكأنّ الغاية إفراغ بلدانهم من وجودهم،  كان البطريرك الماروني الكاردينال بشارة بطرس الراعي أوّل المحذّرين حين  وصف ما آلوا اليه «بمثابة زلزال أصاب هذا الوجود المسيحي وحطم الاعتدال  الإسلامي في بلدان الشرق الأوسط»، وذلك في محاضرة شهيرة ألقاها في روما عام  2016، بعنوان «قراءة واقع المسيحيين والكنائس عبر خمس سنوات من الثورات في  الشرق الأوسط».

 تجاه هذا الوضع المضطرب ونتيجة للظروف الأمنية،  السياسية، الاقتصادية والمعيشية المحيطة بهم، التشبثُ بالأرض هو من أكبر  التحدّيات القديمة - الجديدة، التي يواجهونها. وما يزيدهم حيرة وقلقاً  نداءات كنيستهم المتكرّرة، وتمحوُر معظم عظات القداديس على بقاء المسيحيين  حيث زُرعوا، فيسألون «كيف منصمد؟».

 ملحُ الوجود

 في هذا  السياق، يؤكّد راعي أبرشية بعلبك ودير الأحمر المارونية المطران حنا رحمة  لـ«الجمهورية» «أنّ المسيحي في هذا الشرق ليس مجرد عابر سبيل، إنما هو  علامةٌ فارقة وملحُ الوجود، رغم كل ما رأيناه لا سيما في سوريا والعراق».

 ويتوقف عند الواقع اللبناني، قائلاً: «ما اختبرناه في لبنان من ظروف في  السنوات الماضية نموذج قد لا يشجّع على التمسك والتشبّث بالأرض، ولكن اليوم  توصلنا إلى إقتناع تام، أننا إذا ظُلِمنا كمسيحيين في هذا الشرق، لا يجب  أن نَظلُمَ الآخرين».

 ويروي رحمة أنّ «ما شهده العالم من ظهور  لـ«داعش» سبقه «دواعش» بأنواع وأشكال ومظاهر أخرى، حاولتِ اقتلاعَ  المسيحيين من الشرق، وبقينا «حُصرم بعين الكل»، مشدّداً على أنّ «هجرة  المسيحي من الشرق تضرّ بأخيه المسلم قبل المسيحي نفسه».

 ولذا يدعو  رحمة «المسلمين الى التمسّك بالمسيحيين قيمة أساسية في هذا الشرق». ويؤكّد  أن «ليست الغاية «تعميد» (إعطاء سرّ المعمودية) المسلم في هذا الشرق، إنما  العيش معاً معنى المحبة والشراكة والشهادة في الحضور، عندها يغتني المسلم  والمسيحي على حدٍّ سواء، ويتسنّى لكل منهما القيام بفعل الخير والمحبة».

 ويشير إلى أنّ «مساحات التلاقي والتحاور في القضايا المعيشية، الاجتماعية  والاقتصادية أوسع من أيِّ اختلاف، فما يجمعنا أقوى ممّا يفرّقنا».

 بين الدمار والإيمان

 لا يدّعي رحمة أنّ دفاع الإنسان عن أخيه الإنسان ليس بالمسألة السهلة  سواءٌ في لبنان أو المنطقة أو في العالم برمّته، قائلاً: «الحياة مليئة  بالتحدّيات، وتعتصرها الأطماع خصوصاً في ظلّ ما يحوط بنا من ثورات متلاحقة  وانغماسنا بما يحوط بنا من تكنولوجيات وتقنيات وتيارات، لذا آن الأوان  لإعادة الله إلى مجتمعاتنا والعودة إلى الإيمان»، معتبراً أنّ «البشرية  أمام مفترق طرقٍ ومحكٍّ جدّيٍ، إن لم يعد الناس إلى دينهم سيكونون أمام  كارثة إنسانية تدميرية».

 «وعلينا أن ندرك، كما يشدّد رحمة على أنّ  «هذه العودة إلى الله لا يجب أن تكون سطحية أو عاطفية إنما مبنية على  إقتناع وتنوّر وإيمان بالله».

 على رغم من الهجرة التي شرذمت ألوف  العائلات المسيحية في المنطقة وشتّتتهم، يقول رحمة: «كثيرون عملوا على هذا  المخطط، وربما نجحوا في اقتلاعِ جزءٍ منا، ولكن لا خوفَ على المسيحيين  طالما أنهم يعيشون إيمانهم مع الآخرين حيث يوجدون في أصقاع العالم، أنا لي  ملء الثقة بهم وبالإنجازات التي يحققونها، ولكني أخشى عليهم فقط حين يغلبهم  اليأس من مسيحيّتهم ويراهنون على أمور بعيدة عن إيمانهم تُدخلهم في متاهات  الدنيا».

 المسيحية «مش موضة»

 إلى جانب أزمة الإيمان  التي يحذّر رحمة من تداعياتها وأوّلها اليأس، يلفت إلى ما هو أخطر،  وتحديداً «أزمة الأخلاق»، فيقول: «قبل أن يعاني لبنان من أزمة أمنية،  سياسية أو اقتصادية، أزمتنا أخلاق في الأساس، لأن مَن يعرف الله في حياته  من غير الممكن أن يُباع أو يُشترى، ومن غير الممكن أن يؤذي بلده أو يسرق  شعبه».

 ويضيف: «ندخل بعض الوزارات أحياناً ونشعر أننا دخلنا  ملعباً لكرة القدم وأننا طابة يتمّ تقاذفُها من مكتب إلى آخر نتيجة غياب  الضمير والأخلاق».

 لذا يناشد رحمة القياديين عموماً والزعماء  المسيحيين والمسؤولين خصوصاً بالتحلّي بالأخلاق المسيحية، قائلاً: «على كل  مسيحيٍّ مسؤول سواءٌ كان مديراً أو نائباً أو وزيراً أن ينطلق بعمله من  إيمانه المسيحي ليكون صالحاً أمام الشعب كله ومحيطه وليس فقط مع الجماعة  التي يمثلها، فالمسيحية ليست «موضة» إنما نمط عيش وأسلوب صادق في التعاطي  من منطلق «الله يراني» والسهر والتفاني في العمل».

 لتحصين المصالحات

 ويعتبر رحمة أنّ الميلاد فرصة لتحصين المصالحات المسيحية، قائلاً:  «المصالحات المسيحية انطلاقة جيدة لا بد من تحصينها وتعزيزها، بصرف النظر  عمّا يمكن أن تتعرّض له من تحدّيات بحكم المنافسة السياسية، فالمصالحة  تعزّز الصف المسيحي. وتحوطه بأمان وبمعنويات».

 ولا ينكر أنّ بعض  تلك المصالحات قد يهتز فيقول: «لا شك أنّ الانتخابات نقضت بجزء من هذه  المصالحات بحكم ما تفرضه من تنافس، ولكن «مش مشكلة»، المهم أن نمضي قدماً،  والمصالحة الاخيرة التي حضنتها بكركي بين «القوات اللبنانية» وتيار  «المردة» هي أهم المصالحات نظراً للتلاحم الجغرافي والجرح العميق الذي كان  قد نتج منها».

 ويأسف رحمة لمساعي بعض السياسيين الى تبنّي نهج  «خاصم لتوجد نفسك»، لا يمكننا الاستمرار والحفاظ على وجودنا في الخصام  واعتماد سياسة «فرّق تَسُدْ» لنوسّع شعبيتنا وحيثيتنا، نكسب جمهورنا  ومحبتنا من خلال شعورنا بوجع الآخرين والتهافت على خدمة المواطنين، عندها  يكون الزعيم المسيحي صالحاً وقائداً، فالشعبية لا تُبنى على شتم الآخرين».

 وعلى رغم من تفاؤله، فإن في قلبِ رحمة غصّةٌ على الشباب، «ما من ظرف أبشع  من أن يغادر المرءُ وطنه لأنه ليس محسوباً على أيِّ فريقٍ سياسيّ أو طرفٍ  حزبيّ»، لذا أمل في أن يحمل زمنُ الميلاد الخلاص للبنان ومع تشكيل الحكومة  فرصة لإعادة النظر في السياسة المعتمدة وإحتضان الشباب وتوفير كل ما يلزم  لهم لأنهم عصب البلاد واستثمارها الرابح.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 ديسمبر 2018)

*بانتظار إقراره عطلةً رسمية... مسيحيو العراق يستعدون للاحتفال بالميلاد المجيد *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رصيف 22/
 يستعد مسيحيو العراق، للاحتفال بأعياد  الميلاد في مناطقهم المحررة من قبضة "داعش"، وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة، بعد  استعادتهم بعض السكينة عقب سنوات من الترويع الذي مورس عليهم على يد  التنظيمات الإرهابية بلغ حد تهجيرهم من بيوتهم والاستيلاء عليها وقتلهم،  وإجبارهم على التخلي عن دينهم الذي اعتقنوه ألفيْ عام.
 مسيحيو العراق هم جزء أصيل من حضارة وادي  الرافدين، حيث يرتطبون عرقياً بالأمم والشعوب التي بنت الحضارات الأولى في  العراق، كالآشوريين والكلدان وغيرهم، ويعدون مؤسسين أصيلين للهوية العراقية  وسفراء للتعددية الدينية الثرية في الشرق الأوسط برمته.
 وفي السنوات الأخيرة هاجر قسم كبير من  مسيحيي العراق إلى الخارج، كما فر هاجر آخرون من قراهم ومدنهم إثر موجة  العنف التي ارتكبتها داعش واتخذت مساراً يهدد وجودهم بلغ حد إجبارهم على  الاختيار بين اعتناق الإسلام أو دفع الجزية، بحسب شهادات مسيحيين فروا من  الموصل قبل تحريرها في العام 2017.
 قبل أيام قليلة من عيد الميلاد المجيد هذا  العام، تجمع بعض مسيحيي العراق في كنيسة القديس يوسف الكاثوليكية  الكلدانية، للصلاة من أجل عودة جميع المهجرين إلى منازلهم، ولاستعادة الأمن  والسلام.
 وفي السليمانية، وهي المنطقة الكردية  الشمالية من العراق، يعيش نحو 60 إلى 70 عائلة مسيحية نازحة من الموصل ومن  سهول نينوى، يقومون حالياً بالتجهيز لتنظيم القداس في كنيسة القديس يوسف.
 هذه العائلات تنحدر في الأساس من الموصل  وتلكيف وبعشيقة وبرطلة وجميعها تقع في سهول نينوى، لكنها نزحت بداية أغسطس  2014 حين اجتاحت داعش مدينة الموصل والمدن المسيحية في نينوى.
 وبحسب إحصاءات رسمية فقد بلغ عدد  المسيحيين العراقيين قبل الغزو الأمريكي نحو مليون ونصف نسمة، فيما يبلغ  عددهم اليوم أقل من 300 ألف.
 عيد يشجع على البقاء
 يوم 10 ديسمبر الجاري، وجه البطريرك  الكلداني الكاردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو، رسالة إلى رئيس مجلس النواب  العراقي محمد الحلبوسي، طلب فيها إقرار أول يوم من عيد الميلاد عطلة رسمية  في العراق.
 وقال البطريرك في رسالته: "يحتفل مسيحيو  العالم بعيد ميلاد السيد المسيح في 25 ديسمبر من كل عام ويُعد هذا العيد  عطلة رسمية في العالم، وأيضاً في كل من الأردن وسوريا ولبنان وإقليم  كردستان العراق ومحافظة كركوك”. وأضاف: "لذا نتقدم من دولتكم بطلب إصدار  قانون من مجلس النواب الموقر، بجعل هذا العيد عطلة رسمية ليوم واحد ضمن  لائحة الأعياد الرسمية في العراق، ولاسيما أن الإخوة المسلمين يخصون السيد  المسيح باحترام كبير".
 وختم البطريرك ساكو رسالته بالقول: "إنكم  باتخاذكم قراراً كهذا سوف تـُفرحون مواطنيكم المسيحيين، وتشجعونهم على  البقاء والتواصل بدل الهجرة، وتوطـّدون احترام الديانات، كما سيترك صدى  جميلاً في المحافل الدولية".
 غير أن العراق لم يصدر قراراً بجعل يوم 25 ديسمبر إجازة رسمية، لكن من جانبها أعلنت حكومة إقليم كردستان العراق، عن تعطيل الدوام الرسمي يوم الثلاثاء المقبل بمناسبة أعياد عيد الميلاد ورأس السنة.
 وقال المتحدث الرسمي لحكومة الإقليم سفين  دزيي إن "حكومة إقليم كردستان قررت تعطيل الدوام الرسمي في جميع محافظات  الإقليم بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة".
 وكانت وسائل إعلام قد نقلت عن البطريرك ساكو قوله  إنه يلاحظ في السنوات الأخيرة تغييراً إيجابياً على صعيد العراق، من أبرز  ملامحه تعمق الروابط الاجتماعية كالتعاطف الذي يظهره المسلمون نحو  المسيحيين من خلال تقديم التهاني إليهم ورغبتهم بمشاركتهم احتفالاتهم.
 وتأتي استعدادات مسيحيي العراق للاحتفالات  بأعيادهم وسط إجراءات أمنية مشددة هذا العام كالأعوام التي سبقت الغزو  الأمريكي، فمن أجل تأمين هذه الاحتفالات باشرت دوريات النجدة، منذ السبت،  بالانتشار أمام الكنائس.
 في ديسمبر من العام الماضي احتفل  مسيحيو مدينة الموصل العراقية بأول قداس عيد ميلاد منذ دحر تنظيم داعش  المتطرف عن المدينة، التي استعادتها القوات العراقية في يوليو من العام  2017.
 وتقول مؤسسات دولية إن الوضع الأمني تحسن  حالياً في العراق لكن ما تزال هناك أمور مقلقة، منها شهادات تقول إن مسلحي  داعش في الموصل ومنطقة سهل نينوى لا زالوا حاضرين في المنطقة لكنهم متخفين  بين الأهالي حيث تخلوا عن ردائهم التقليدي وحلقوا لحاهم الطويلة .


----------



## paul iraqe (25 ديسمبر 2018)

*جمعية الثقافـة الكلدانيـة تهنئ شعبنا والانسانية بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيـد واطلالة العام الجديد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 هنأت جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية شعبنا  المسيحي بكل طوائفه وقومياته ، وشعبنا العراقي والانسانية جمعاء لمناسبة  حلول عيد الميلاد المجيد ، ميلاد السيد المسيح رسول المحبة والسلام ،  واطلالة العام الجديد.
 وناشدت الجمعيىة الانسانية في كل مكان  الاقتداء بالقيم السماوية المجيدة التي جاء بها وبشر بقيمها النبيلة السيد  المسيح ، تلك هي قيم المحبة والمغفرة والتضحية والتسامح من اجل عالم خال من  الاحقاد والكراهية وبعيدا عن الحروب والمنازعات الدولية التي تفتك  بالانسان في كل مكان.
 ودعت جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في بيان  اصدرته هيئتها الادارية بهذه المناسبات المباركة ، المجتمع الدولي الى  السعي الجاد لجعل عام 2019 عاما للسلام من خلال الاحتكام الى قيم ومبادئ  الامم المتحدة والاعلان العالمي لحقوق الانسان ودعوة جميع الشعوب الى حل  الخلافات الدولية بالحوارات السلمية بدل اللجوء للقوة التي تهدد الانسانية  وتهز اركان الاستقرار الدولي والسعي لتعزيز مبادئ المنظمة الدولية وحقوق  الانسان وتعميمها وترسيخها والحث على تطبيقها والالتزام بها من اجل عالم  خال من المواجهات الساخنة ومن اجل ان تعيش الانسانية بأمن وأمان وأستقرار  وبما يعزز الأمن والسلم الدوليين.
 وشددت الجمعية في بيانها على اهمية تكاتف  كل الجهود والطاقات الوطنيىة والدولية من اجل محاصرة العنف والارهاب  واجتثاثهما وصيانة حقوق الانسان والحريات العامة وتعزيز الاتجاهات الدولية  نحو المشاركة والتعاون ومعالجة الازمات والتحديات التي تواجه مئات الملايين  من البشر وفي مقدمتها الجوع والبطالة والتشرد والتهجير والامية حيث يبلغ  عدد الجياع في العالم  وفقا للتقارير الدولية نحو (820) مليون جائع ، وعدد  المشردين نحو (100) مليون  وعدد الاميين بحدود (750 ) مليونا الى جانب  اربعة مليارات انسان يعيشون دون اية ضمانات اجتماعيىة اوصحية او اعانات  لمواجهة المرض والفقر والعوز، مما يتطلب جهدا دوليا واسعا وعمليا لاحتواء  هذه الازمات الانسانية وفي مقدمتها اقامة افضل علاقات التعاون بين الدول  الغنية والدول الفقيرة وتحويل نسب من الميزانيات الضخمة المخصصة لتجارة  السلاح الذي يفتك بالانسان نحو صناديق الدعم والاغاثة الانسانية لاغاثة هذه  الملايين وانقاذها من بين مخالب وانياب الجوع والفقر والتشرد والبطالة.
 واشادت الجمعية في بيانها بقيم المحبة  والتعايش والمواطنة الحقيقية والامن والاستقرار والسلام التي يعيش في ظلها  اقليم كردستان مما جعله قبلة العراقيين جميعا ومثالا متألقا للتعايش  والمحبة ، مشددة على اهمية صيانة هذه المرتكزات المجتمعية واثرائها  وتعزيزها سواء من خلال القنوات القانونية والاعلامية ام من خلال القنوات  التثقيفية الشاملة التي تبدأ من الدراسة وتمتد الى جميع مفاصل المجتمع سواء  من خلال السلطات التشريعية والرقابية والتنفيذية او من خلال مناهج وانشطة  وفعاليات الجمعيات والاتحادات ومنظمات المجتمع المدني وحقوق الانسان.
 واختتمت الجمعية بيانها بالدعوة الى  الوحدة المسيحية وتعزيز الوحدة المجتمعية في اقليم كردستان وتجسيد  القيم  المجتمعية والانسانية النبيلة التي جاء بها الانبياء والرسل لاسيما القيمة  الانسانية الرفيعة التي دعا اليها السيد المسيح (احبب لاخيك ما تحبه  لنفسك).                

​


----------



## paul iraqe (25 ديسمبر 2018)

*برقية تهنئة بمناسبة عيد الميلاد ورأس السنة الجديدة من المديرية العامة لشؤون المسيحيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الن ككوني 
 بمناسبة حلول عيد ميلاد سيدنا المسيح  وأعياد رأس السنة الميلادية الجديدة تتقدم المديرية العامة لشؤون المسيحيين  في حكومة اقليم كوردستان اليكم بأسمى أيات التهاني والتبريكات بهذه  المناسبة العزيزة متمنين لكم دوام الصحة والموفقية وتحقيق جميع أمانيكم  أنتم وعوائلكم .. رافعين دعواتنا الى الله أن يكون هذا العيد عيد خير وأمان  وسلام وأطمئنان على شعبنا العراقي بكل اطيافه الدينية والقومية وأن يعم  الامان والحب والسلام بكافة أرجاء المعمورة وان يكون عيد الميلاد المجيد و  راس السنة الجديدة2019. سنة السلام والامان والافراح والمسرات،وتحقيق  الامنيات .
 وبهذه المناسبة أؤكد على أهمية التعايش الأخوي والتسامح الديني في بلدنا العزيز، وأن نضع خدمة المسيحيين ضمن أولويات مهامها .

 وكل عام وأنتم بألف خير
 المديرية العامة لشؤون المسيحيين في حكومة اقليم كوردستان


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2018)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا واصحاب السيادة والنيافة المطارنة والاساقفة يستقبلون المهنئين باعياد الميلاد / عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعداد: قسم الاخبار

 استقبل قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العراق والعالم السادة المهنئين في  قاعة كنيسة مار يوخنا المعمدان في عنكاوا بمناسبة اعياد الميلاد ورأس  السنة الميلادية الجديدة وبحضور اصحاب السيادة والنيافة المطارنة والاساقفة  مار بشار متي وردة رئيس اساقفة ابرشية اربيل الكلدانية ومار نيقوديموس  داؤد متي شرف رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان للسريان الارثوذكس  ومار ابرس يوخنا اسقف اربيل لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية المعاون البطريركي  والاب نجيب الدومنيكي الاسقف المنتخب  الجديد لاساقفة الموصل وعقرة للكلدان  وخالد البير مدير عام هيئة شؤون المسيحيين في وزارة الاوقاف والشؤون  الدينية بحكومة اقليم كوردستان.
 فقد استقبل قداسته وزير الاوقاف والشؤون  الدينية وكالة وزير التربية بشتيوان صادق ورجال وعلماء الدين المسلمين  ورؤساء الدوائر لكل المكونات في وزارة الاوقاف، ومدير شرطة عنكاوا ومدراء  المراكز التابعة له ومدير مرور عنكاوا والقنصل الامريكي في اربيل وممثل  نائب الرئيس الامريكي ماكس برايموك واعضاء مجلس النواب العراقي وبرلمان  اقليم كوردستان ومدير ناحية عنكاوا جلال حبيب عزيز ورؤساء الدوائر الخدمية  في عنكاوا ومسؤول العلاقات الخارجية في الحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني علي  حسين وعددا من اعضاء السلك الديبلوماسي المعتمدين لدى الاقليم ورؤساء  وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني العاملة في الاقليم ومسؤول الفرع الثاني  للحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني احمد كاني ومدير عام التعليم السرياني في  الاقليم نزار حنا والاخوات الراهبات وكاهن كنيسة الارمن الارثوذكس في كركوك  واربيل الاب آرتون خالاتيان واعضاء المجالس الكنسية لكل الكنائس في  عنكاوا.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2018)

*خطوة لــ كسب "المسيحيين" .. سياسيين: قانون لحماية الاقليات وتمهيد لإعادتهم للبلد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- سكاي برس/

 واصلت الكتل السياسية تصريحاتها الإيجابية  بشأن المسيحيين لإعطاء رسالة إلى دول العالم بأن لهم مكانة في قلوب جميع  العراقيين، إذ قال النائب عن تحالف الفتح علي يوسف عبد النبي، في تصريحات  له بمناسبة أعياد المسيحيين، إن هناك حديثا داخل أروقة مجلس النواب عن طرح  مقترح ‏قانون لحماية الأقليات كافة وتعويض من تهجر منهم قسرا، فضلا عن  توفير فرص عمل لهم تمهيدا ‏لإعادتهم إلى بلده .‏
 ولفت عبد النبي إلى أن المسيحيين لم  يسلموا من جرائم تنظيم داعش، مؤكدا استخدام التنظيم كل ‏الوسائل لتهجيرهم،  متمنيا أن يكون عام 2019 عام عودة المهجرين ‏والمهاجرين إلى العراق.
 ‏ فيما طالب النائب عن تيار الحكمة علي  العبودي، ‏الأجهزة الأمنية والحكومات المحلية بتوفير البيئة الآمنة  للمسيحيين؛ مؤكدا أن تواجدهم يعطي رسالة مهمة للعالم بأنهم وأبناء الأقليات  الأخرى شركاء في الوطن .


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2018)

*العراق: إجراءات حكومية للحفاظ على ممتلكات المسيحيين*









ضمان الحفاظ على ممتلكات المسيحيين (Getty)​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- العربي الجديد/

 كشفت مصادر حكومية عراقية، عن اتخاذ  السلطات عدّة إجراءات من شأنها الحدّ من قيام بعض الجهات بالاستيلاء على  ممتلكات المسيحيين الذين غادروا العراق بعد احتلاله من قبل الأميركيين عام  2003، فيما أكّد سياسيون أنّ هذه الإجراءات منعت بعض المافيات من التصرف في  تلك الممتلكات.
 وأكّد مصدر حكومي لـ"العربي الجديد"، أنّ  السلطات العراقية وجّهت إشعارًا إلى مكاتب التسجيل العقاري تمنع فيه نقل  ملكية أي عقار تابع للمسيحيين في بغداد، ما لم يتم حضور صاحب الشأن الأصلي،  مبينًا أنّ هذا الأمر تم بعد قيام بعض الجهات والعصابات بتزوير أوراق  ملكية لمنازل وعقارات تعود لمسيحيين غادروا البلاد، وبيعها من دون علم  أصحابها.
 وأشار إلى أن الفترة الأخيرة شهدت تراجعًا  كبيرًا في مثل هذه الحوادث، لافتًا إلى التنسيق بين  الوزارات الأمنية  (الداخلية والدفاع) للحدّ من خطر المزورين.
 من جهته، قال عضو في البرلمان العراقي  السابق من المكون المسيحي، إنّ الإجراءات الحكومية الأخيرة ساهمت في منع  المافيات من التصرف في ممتلكات المسيحيين. مبينًا، خلال تصريح صحافي، أنّ  السلطات العراقية نجحت في عملية منع قيام هذه المافيات بتزوير الوثائق  الخاصة بممتلكات المسيحيين في بغداد والموصل.
 ولفت إلى أن تأخّر الخدمات، والأضرار التي  لحقت بالمنازل، والخوف من العمليات الإجرامية، هي التي أخّرت عودة الأسر  المسيحية إلى الموصل، مبينًا أن المدينة شهدت عودة 50 أسرة مسيحية فقط،  خلال الفترة الماضية.
 وشدد على ضرورة قيام الحكومة العراقية باتخاذ جميع التدابير الممكنة التي تمهد لعودة جميع النازحين إلى مناطقهم، بمن فيهم المسيحيون.
 وأولت الحكومة العراقية المسيحيين اهتماما  أكبر هذا العام، من خلال اعتبار يوم الخامس والعشرين من ديسمبر/كانون  الأول عطلة رسمية، بالإضافة إلى عطلة رأس السنة الميلادية، وساهمت في إعادة  افتتاح عدد من الكنائس في بغداد ونينوى، وفقا لما أكده وائل كوركيس، وهو  مدرس مسيحي يسكن حي العرصات ببغداد، إذ قال لـ"العربي الجديد" إن الحكومة  مشكورة على جهودها، مستدركا "إلا أن ذلك ينبغي أن يتعزز بالأمن الذي سيكون  مشجعا لعودة مسيحيي العراق الذين غادر أغلبهم إلى بلدان أوروبية".
 وأضاف "يتوزع أقاربي بين أميركا وأستراليا  والسويد، غادروا البلاد بعد أن تدهور الوضع الأمني فيها بشكل كبير"، مبينا  أنهم اضطروا إلى تأجير منازلهم في بغداد، واستغلال الأموال التي تأتيهم من  الإيجار لترتيب أوضاعهم في الخارج.
 يشار إلى أن مسيحيي العراق كانوا قد  تعرّضوا، خلال السنوات الماضية، لضغوطات من قبل عصابات وجماعات مسلحة  وتنظيمات إرهابية، دفعت أعدادا كبيرة منهم إلى مغادرة البلاد.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 ديسمبر 2018)

*بحضور قداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني: غبطة المطران مار يعقوب دانيل يقيم قداس الميلاد في كاتدرائية مريم العذراء ببغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بطريركية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة/ مكتب الإعلام
 شليمون أوراهم
  أقام غبطة المطران مار يعقوب دانيل راعي  أبرشية استراليا ونيوزيلندا للكنيسة الشرقية القديمة الموجود في الوطن  العراق حاليا، قداس عيد الميلاد المجيد صباح يوم الثلاثاء 25 كانون الأول  2018 في كاتدرائية مريم العذراء بمقر بطريركية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة  ببغداد، وبحضور قداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني رئيس الكنيسة.
  وعاون غبطته في القداس الأب الخوري  إيزريا وردة بنيامين كاهن الرعية.. وعدد من الشمامسة وبمشاركة جوقة إنشاد  الكنيسة. وحضور جمع من المؤمنين الكرام من أبناء الرعية.
  كما حضر القداس من المسؤولين الرسميين..  سماحة السيد عمار الحكيم رئيس تيار الحكمة الوطني والذي ألقى كلمة تهنئة  بهذه المناسبة. بالإضافة إلى حضور عدد من رجال الدين الأفاضل وشيوخ العشائر  العراقية والوجهاء والمسؤولين الإداريين والأمنيين.
 وجرى خلال القداس تلاوة الرسالة الرعوية لقداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني للتهنئة بعيد الميلاد المجيد والعام الجديد.
 وألقى غبطة المطران مار يعقوب دانيل كلمة  باللغة العربية توجه بها إلى السادة الضيوف الحضور متحدثا فيها عن الميلاد  العجائبي للسيد المسيح من العذراء مريم وما ورد بشأنه في القرآن الكريم،  وتاريخ الكنيسة الشرقية، ودور المسيحية في الحضارة الإسلامية والتفاعلات  الإيجابية لهذا الدور المشهود له، مباركا هذا العيد المجيد للجميع وداعيا  أن يرفل العام الجديد بالخير والوحدة والمحبة والألفة، ومشاركة الجميع في  العمل من أجل الوطن العراق من خلال بنائه وإعادة إعماره.
 كما ألقى غبطته كرازة بالسريانية تحدث فيها عن معاني ودلالات الميلاد المجيد.. مع تهنئة المؤمنين بهذا المناسبة المباركة.
 وفي مساء ذات اليوم استقبل قداسة البطريرك  وغبطة المطران والأب الخوري راعي الكنيسة.. في قاعة الاستقبال بالمقر  البطريركي ببغداد السادة المهنئين بالعيد المجيد، عدد من أصحاب الغبطة  والنيافة رؤساء الكنائس المسيحية في بغداد، والسادة رجال الدين وشيوخ  العشائر والوجهاء وممثلي الأحزاب ومنظمات المجتمع المدني والمسؤولين  الإداريين والأمنيين وجموع المؤمنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يناير 2019)

*الدراسة السريانية تستقبل تربويين ووجهاء عشائر بمناسبة حلول اعياد الميلاد المجيد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/ 
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق

 استقبل السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية، صباح يوم 30 كانون الاول 2018 في مقر المديرية، شخصيات  تربوية ووجهاء عشائر زاروا المديرية العامة بغية تقديم التهاني بمناسبة  حلول اعياد الميلاد المجيد.

 حيث استقبل سيادته، الدكتور حفظي رشيد  الحلبوسي رئيس الجهاز التنفيذي لمحو الامية، والسيد محمد الموسوي مدير عام  الشؤون الادراية في محو الامية، والسيد جتين عبد الكريم المدير العام  للدراسة التركمانية، والشيخ محمد الخالدي من شيوخ محافظة الانبار، وحضر حفل  الاستقبال ايضا، الدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير العام والسيد سالم  اسطيفان مدير قسم التاليف والتقنيات.

 وبروح المحبة والأخوة التي تجمع بين جميع  العراقيين، قدم السادة خلال اللقاء ازكى التهاني واطيب التبريكات للمديرية  العامة للدراسة السريانية بمناسبة حلول اعياد الميلاد المجيد، متمنين ان  يعم الامن والسلام والرخاء في جميع انحاء العراق.

 من جانبه ثمن السيد ججو زيارة المهنئين عاليا، مؤكدا في الوقت ذاته على الروابط المتينة للاخوة الصادقة بين جميع المكونات العراقية.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يناير 2019)

عشتارتيفي كوم- ويكيبيديا/

 سنة 2019 (MMXIX: بالأرقام الرومانية)  ستكون سنة بسيطة تبدأ يوم الثلاثاء من التقويم الغريغوري. وهي السنة 2019  بعد الميلاد والسنة 19 في الألفية الثالثة والقرن الواحد والعشرون والسنة  الـ10 في عقد 2010.


 أحداث

 حزيران وتموز -  كأس الأمم الأفريقية لكرة  القدم 2019 هي النسخة الثانية والثلاثون من البطولة الأولى لكرة القدم في  أفريقيا. فازت الكاميرون بشرف تنظيم الدورة في 2014 بالقاهرة. من المرجح أن  تقام المنافسات في يونيو و يوليو 2019.

 29 آذار -  انتهاء عضوية المملكة المتحدة  في الاتحاد الأوروبي رسمياً وفقاً للمنصوص عليه في المادة رقم 50. وسينسحب  إقليم ما وراء البحار جبل طارق من الاتحاد مع المملكة المتحدة.

 4 نيسان -  اجتماع وزراء خارجية حلف شمال الأطلسي (الناتو) في واشنطن العاصمة في الذكرى السبعين على توقيع معاهدة شمال الأطلسي.

 30 نيسان -  سيتنازل إمبراطور اليابان  أكيهيتو عن سدة العرش الإمبراطوري ليكون أول إمبراطور ياباني يقوم بذلك في  سابقة لم تشهدها البلاد منذ حوالي قرنين، ومن المتوقع أن يخلفه ابنه البكر  ولي العهد الأمير ناروهيتو.

 7 حزيران - انطلاق كأس العالم للسيدات  2019 في فرنسا حيث من المقرر أن تجري المباريات في تسعة مدن. وستعقد  المباراة الافتتاحية في العاصمة باريس.

 2  تموز -  وقوع كسوف شمسي كليّ سيكون ظاهراً في المحيط الهادئ وأجزاء من أمريكا الجنوبية.

   26 كانون الأول - وقوع كسوف شمسي حلقيّ  سيكون ظاهراً في جميع أنحاء منطقتي شبه الجزيرة العربية وجنوب آسيا وأجزاء  من جنوب شرق آسيا.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بقداس السنة الجديدة 2019 في كنيسة سلطانة الوردية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 احتفل صباح الثلاثاء 1 كانون الثاني 2019  غبطة ابينا البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بالقداس الالهي في بداية العام  الجديد 2019 في كنيسة سلطانة الوردية في الكرادة – بغداد. ورافقه بالقداس  سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو المعاون البطريرك والاب نوئيل فرمان  سكرتير البطريركية والاب فراس كمال راعي الكنيسة.
 وفي موعظته دعا غبطة البطريرك المؤمنين والعراقيين الى ان يصلوا في مطلع العالم الجديد 2019 من اجل هذه الامنيات:


ان تكون الدولة هي المسيطرة في كل مرافق الحياة وتفرض القانون ويحصر  السلاح بيدها، وتحقق العدالة الاجتماعية لكل مواطن من دون استثناء.
ان يستعيد العراقيون وحدتهم وحريتهم وكرامتهم دورها الإيجابي في إشاعة قيم الاخوة والمحبة والاحترام والسلام والتعاون.
من اجل ان يتحد المكون المسيحي بكل فعالياته الدينية والسياسية  والاجتماعية ليلعب دوره المؤثر في الحياة العامة كما فعل اباؤه في السابق.
 كل عام وانتم بخير وسلام.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2019)

*الكاردينال بارولين يتحدث عن زيارته إلى العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 كانت زيارة أمين سر دولة حاضرة الفاتيكان  الكاردينال بييترو بارولين إلى العراق من 24 حتى 28 كانون الأول محور  مقابلة أجراها معه موقع فاتيكان نيوز. وكان السؤال الأول حول عما تمثل  لنيافته هذه الزيارة، فأجاب أمين السر أن التأثر هي الكلمة الصحيحة للتعبير  عن هذه الزيارة، فقد كان لقاؤه الجماعات المسيحية مؤثرا بشكل كبير ومصدر  فرح له بالتأكيد، كما ولمس أنه كان مصدر فرح أيضا لمؤمني هذه الجماعات.  وأكد شعوره بالفرح لتمكنه من أن يحمل إلى المسيحيين في العراق قرب البابا  ومحبته وبركته والاهتمام الذي يرافق متابعته لأمورهم. ورأى أن الزيارة كانت  جيدة لأنها جاءت في هذا الزمن الخاص، زمن الميلاد، الذي تميزه أجواء بهجة  وفرح، إلا أن الزيارة كانت أيضا فرصة لتقاسم معاناة السنوات الأخيرة وأيضا  شكوك الحاضر ورجاء المستقبل، واصفًا الزيارة بلحظة نعمة يشكر عليها الله  بشكل كبير.
 وفي إجابته على سؤال حول الجماعة المسيحية  في العراق التي تعيش إيمانها بفرح وسط الشدائد أيضا، وما تقدِّم من شهادة  للمسيحين الآخرين في العالم، ذكّر الكاردينال بارولين بتكراره في المداخلات  المختلفة، وبشكل خاص في العظات: "أنتم شهادة للكنيسة الجامعة التي تشكركم  على ما عشتم وكيف عشتموه، وعليها أن تقتدي بمَثلكم، بقدرتكم على تحمل  الشدائد والمعاناة والضيق في سبيل اسم يسوع". وتابع أن أكثر ما تأثر به هو  الافتخار، بالمعنى الجيد للكلمة، الذي يعيش به أخوتنا وأخواتنا هؤلاء  إيمانهم، فهم يشعرون بالفخر بكونهم مسيحيين وبمواصلتهم كونهم مسيحيين وسط  الكثير من المصاعب والتجارب والشدائد.
 أما عن أقوى الصور في ذاكرته من هذه  الزيارة فقال أمين سر دولة حاضرة الفاتيكان إنه يحتفظ في الذاكرة باللقاءات  كافة، إلا أن دمار الموصل كان صورة أثرت فيه بشكل قوي أي رؤية الكنائس  وأيضا البيوت والبنايات المهدمة. هذا إلى جانب تأثره بالكنائس ما بين  كلدانية وسريانية الممتلئة بالأشخاص، رجال ونساء، أطفال وشباب كانوا جميعا  يرتلون ويصلون بشكل يلمسك. ثم توقف الكاردينال بارولين عند صورة أخرى تبدو  له ملائمة مع الوضع في العراق، وروى كيف كان السير صعبا في الموصل بسبب  الحطام فمسك محافظ الموصل بيده كي يساعده على السير، وتابع أمين السر أنه  يعتبر هذه لحظة جميلة يمكن أن تكون رمزا للتعاون بين المسيحيين والمسلمين،  إمساك أحدهم بيد الآخر وتبادل المساعدة، وتذكَّر أن ما حدث كان خلال أمطار  قوية ظهر بعدها قوس قزح ما يعتبره رمزا إضافيا، رمز سلام وتحالف. وأضاف أن  هذه هي الصور الرئيسية ولكن هناك الكثير غيرها.
 وُجه إلى الكاردينال بارولين بعد ذلك سؤال  حول تحفيز زيارته العراق الأمل في زيارة البابا فرنسيس هذا البلد، وقال  أمين السر إن الأشخاص كانوا سعداء بحضوره وكانوا يشعرون أن حضور أمين السر  كأنه حضور للبابا، وذكَّر هنا بأنه قد توجه إلى العراق باسم البابا لنقل  قرب قداسته. إلا أن الجميع وبصوت واحد، حسب ما تابع، يرجون أن يتمكن قداسة  البابا من زيارة العراق في أقرب وقت ليعزيهم شخصيا. وأضاف الكاردينال  بارولين أن رجاء مسيحيي العراق هذا هو أيضا رجاؤه، أي أن تتوفر الظروف  ليتمكن قداسة البابا من التوجه إلى العراق وأن يتقاسم مع أخوتنا هؤلاء  لحظات صلاة ولقاء، وسيكون هذا بالتأكيد تشجيعا كبيرا لهم أمام الصعاب التي  لا يزال عليهم مواجهتها.
 هذا وإلى جانب الحديث عن زيارة أمين سر  دولة حاضرة الفاتيكان إلى العراق تطرقت المقابلة التي أجراها معه موقع  فاتيكان نيوز إلى موضوع التعديات وخاصة إلى اللقاء حول حماية القاصرين في  الكنيسة الذي دعا إليه البابا فرنسيس رؤساء مجالس الأساقفة جميعا، والذي  سيُعقد في شباط فبراير القادم. وأعرب الكاردينال بارولين عن قناعته بأن هذا  سيكون لقاءً فائق الأهمية مشيرا إلى الإعداد له منذ فترة. تحدث أيضا عن  الرجاء في أن يعزز اللقاء، أو بالأحرى أن يواصل حيث هناك بالفعل التزام من  قِبل الكنيسة بمحاربة ظاهرة التعديات، الاهتمام بالضحايا، وفي المقام الأول  خلق الظروف الآمنة للقاصرين والأشخاص الضعفاء، وأضاف أنه سيتم على الأرجح  التركيز على هذه النقطة تحديدا، أي كيفية تشكيل بيئة آمنة للقاصرين  والأشخاص الضعفاء. أعرب من جهة أخرى عن الرجاء في السير على هذه الدرب، وفي  مقاربة وسياسة مشتركة وواضحة في الكنيسة بكاملها إزاء هذه الظاهرة، هذا  بالطبع مع إمكانية التطبيق حسب الظروف المحلية. أكد أيضا ضرورة التعامل مع  هذه الظاهرة بأخذ بعين الاعتبار جوانبها العديدة والمتداخلة كافة، وذلك  انطلاقا من المعايير الإنجيلية إزاء الأشخاص جميعا.
 وفي ختام المقابلة التي أجراها موقع  فاتيكان نيوز مع أمين سر دولة حاضرة الفاتيكان سُئل الكاردينال بارولين عما  يتمناه للأب الأقدس في العام الجديد 2019، فقال إنه يتضرع إلى الرب كي  يعضد الأبَ الأقدس في بذل الذات المتواصل من أجل الكنيسة والجماعات  المسيحية التي تواجه الصعاب والتهميش، وكي يستمر قداسته في إشعال هذا  الرجاء وتلك المحبة في قلوب البشر والذي يجعل كثيرين يحبونه ويشعرون به  قريبا منهم، ويرون فيه الرجاء في عالم أكثر تضامنا وسلاما، عالم للإنسان  وللأخوّة. هذه هي أمنيتي للأب الأقدس للعام الجديد، ختم الكاردينال  بارولين.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2019)

*سفير العراق لدى الفاتيكان لرووداو: البابا فرنسيس سيزور العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 أكد السفير العراقي لدى الفاتيكان، عمر  البرزنجي، يوم الإثنين، بأن البابا فرنسيس سيزور العراق، إلا انه لم يتم  لحد الآن تحديد وقت هذه الزيارة.

 وقال البرزنجي في تصريح لشبكة  رووداو الإعلامية: "لقد كانت زيارة رئيس وزراء الفاتيكان مهمة جداً وقد  عملنا عليها منذ سنتين، فأنا سفير جمهورية العراق لدى الفاتيكان، وقد عملت  كثيرا على زيارة قداسة البابا الى العراق عموماً وبضمنها كوردستان العراق،   وكان الجواب قبل سنة وشهر تقريبا وحصلت عليه من وزارة الخارجية  الفاتيكانية، فهو سيزور العراق ولكن الوقت غير محدد لحد الآن، ولكن كان لا  بد بالبداية من زيارة رئيس الوزراء الذي هو سكرتير الدولة والشخص الثاني في  الفاتيكان، لذلك كانت لهذه الزيارة اهمية كبيرة لدى الحكومة العراقية ولدى  حكومة إقليم كوردستان, واعتقد بأن رئيس الوزراء الفاتيكاني وصلت له رسالة  مهمة جداً خلال الزيارة، وكان في غاية الارتياح وقام بالقداس للمرة الاولى  في بغداد، وبحضور المسيحيين والمسلمين والصابئة ايضاً.

 واضاف،  "الفاتيكان لديها منظمات كثيرة، وزيارة رئيس الوزراء الجديدة سيكون لها  مردود جيد، فهذه المنظمات هي أسست اصلاً لتقديم المساعدات،  فالفاتيكان  يؤكدون كثيراً على عودة المسيحيين الى ديارهم، ولا يريدون تفريغ العراق  منهم، ونحن ايضاً كعراقيين أو كمسلمين أو كغير مسلمين ليس من مصلحتنا ترك  المسيحيين بهذا البلد، فالعراق له أبعاد كثيرة، يتمثل بالبعد الإسلامي مع  كل المسلمين بالعالم، وبعد مسيحي مع كل المسيحيين في العالم، وابعاد أخرى".

 مشيراً الى أن "تأثير الفاتيكان ورأيه مهم جداً في العالم، فنحن نقول عنه  الكرسي الرسولي، بمعنى مرجعية البابا لأكثر من مليار وثلاثمائة مليون  مسيحي، والمرجعية أمر مهم جداً، ولذلك نرى توافد كل رؤساء العالم وزيارتهم  للبابا، الذي يعتبر رجل سلام ويريد نشر السلام والتعايش السلمي بين الجميع  في العالم".

 مبيناً، ، "الزيارة اعطت صورة للفاتيكان وسيكون لها  تأثير كبير، فنحن بحاجة ان تكون لنا علاقات جيدة مع دول العالم، وزيارة  الفاتيكان ستساهم بهذا الأمر، فنحن بحاجة الى العالم والعالم ايضا بحاجة  الينا"، مشدداً بأنه "تم التأكيد خلال الزيارة الأخيرة بأن الجميع ضد  الإرهاب، وتمت الاشارة الى ما قدمه الابطال من قوات البيشمركة والقوات  العراقية بكل صنوفها، في مواجهة داعش".

​


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2019)

*متطوعين من محافظة الانبار يقومون بتنظيف كنيسة مار كيوركيس التابعة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية المفجرة في الحبانية، عام 2005*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قام فريق لنحيا بسلام للتعايش السلمي  وبالتعاون مع إذاعة صوت الشباب، وبمناسبة اعياد الميلاد المجيدة، بحملة  تنظيف لكنيسة مار كيوركيس، التابعة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في ناحية  الحبانية في محافظة الانبار.
  وجاءت هذه الحملة بعد التقرير الذي قدمته  اذاعة صوت الشباب حول كنيسة مار كيوركيس واطلاقها حملة لتنظيفها، فشارك  فيها العديد من المتطوعين والمنظمات وفريق لنحيا بسلام للتعايش السلمي وعدد  من مسؤولي ناحية وبلدية الحبانية.
 ورغم هطول الامطار الغزيرة في ذلك اليوم،  قام الفريق بإشعال شموع في الكنيسة ووضع شجرة ميلاد فيها، تيمناً بميلاد  المسيح، وقرعوا ناقوس الكنيسة، داعين اخوتهم المسيحيين الى العودة اليها.
 وجاءت هذه المبادرة الطوعية كتعبير محبة  من ابناء المحافظة الى اخوتهم المسيحيين الذين هاجروا المحافظة اثناء  الاعمال الارهابية التي حلت فيها والتي استهدفتهم واستهدفت تفجير هذه  الكنيسة في تموز عام 2005.
  يذكر ان مواطناً مسلماً ومن ابناء الحبانية القدامى يقيم حالياً في هذه الكنيسة ويقوم بالمحافظة عليها.

 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني

 رابط الفديو

https://www.facebook.com/sawt.shabab.2018/videos/1428152473982604/

https://www.facebook.com/100013671228733/videos/559638344501868/


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2019)

*بعد أكثر من عشرة أعوام.. كنيسة "أم المشورة الصالحة" في ديالى تعيد فتح أبوابها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 بعد مضي أكثر من عشرة أعوام على إغلاقها  بسبب الأوضاع الامنية، تم إعادة افتتاح كنيسة ام المشورة الصالحة وسط قضاء  بعقوبة بحضور   مدير مكتب الأوقاف المسيحية والوفد المرافق له.
 وقال مدير مكتب رئيس ديوان أوقاف الديانة  المسيحية والإزيدية والصابئة المندائية، هاني قصطو، لشبكة رووداو  الإعلامية، "نشكر كل العاملين على هذا العمل الرائع الذي قاموا به، وهذه  الرسالة البسيطة لإعادة الكنيسة في هذا الوقت وما هي الا دليل على المحبة  التي أوصى بها السيد المسيح  وأوصى بها الكثير من الأنبياء".
 وقال مدير علاقات وإعلام شرطة ديالى،  العقيد غالب العطية، "ان هذه الكنيسة مغلقة من اكثر من خمسة عشر عاماً،  واليوم تم افتتاحها من قبل وفد الأوقاف المسيحية في العراق، اليوم محافظة  ديالى تعيش أفراح الانتصارات والأعياد واليوم يضاف عيد جديد هو عيد افتتاح  هذه الكنيسة".   
 أما أبناء الديانة المسيحية، فقد رحبو  بهذه الخطوة، موضحين افتقادهم لإقامة صلواتهم وطقوسهم الدينية منذ عدة  أعوام داخل هذه الكنيسة، مؤكدين التزامهم بإقامه الطقوس من جديد بعد  استقرار الأوضاع الامنيه داخل المحافظة.

 حيث أشار القائم بإعمال  الكنيسة، بلسم ماجد، في تصريح لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية، "تم إعادة ترميم  الكنيسة المتروكة من فترة طويلة، وان شاء الله  ستكون سنة جديدة وبادرة خير  والوضع سيكون مستقر وامن، واطلب من العوائل ان تعود وتيقم الصلوات  والكنيسه مفتوحة للكل بدون تفرقة".

 من جهتها قالت المواطنة  المسيحية، جانيت يوسف، "هذه السنة الجديدة ان شاء الله سنة خير وسلام ومحبه  على جميع البشرية، نتمنى ان تستمر ويكون القداس وان يأتي مسؤول من بغداد  يقيم القداس ونحن مستعدون حتى ولو بدون قداس، ان  نزور الكنيسة ونقيم  صلواتنا وجميع الطقوس". 

 أن مشاركة  ابناء الديانات والقوميات الاخرى  بافتتاح الكنيسة ماهو الا دليل على عمق التماسك والترابط بين مكونات المحافظة.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2019)

*العيادة الطبية المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي تزور قرية افزروك ميري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 29/12/2018 ، قامت العيادة الطبية  المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري بزيارة قرية  افزروك ميري وقاموا بفحص 46 من المرضى من العوائل النازحة من الموصل وتم  إعطائهم العلاج اللازم.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يناير 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بقداس عيد ختانة الرب يسوع ورأس السنة الجديدة ويوم السلام العالمي وعيد مار باسيليوس ومار غريغوريوس*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة الحادية عشرة من صباح يوم  الثلاثاء ١ كانون الثاني ٢٠١٩، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس  يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي  بمناسبة عيد ختانة الرب يسوع ورأس السنة الجديدة ويوم السلام العالمي وعيد  الملفانين مار باسيليوس ومار غريغوريوس، وذلك على مذبح كنيسة مار اغناطيوس  الأنطاكي في الكرسي البطريركي، المتحف، بيروت.
     عاون غبطتَه في القداس الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، بمشاركة الشمامسة والراهبات الأفراميات وجمع من المؤمنين.
     وفي موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، تحدّث  غبطة أبينا البطريرك عن ختانة الرب يسوع في اليوم الثامن بعد ميلاده، حيث  أخذه يوسف ومريم إلى الهيكل ليُختَن كما هي العادة لدى الشعب العبراني،  منوّهاً إلى أنّ الرب يسوع "علّمنا بذلك أنّ التواضع من أسمى الفضائل التي  تقرّبنا من الله ومن القريب، لأنّه اتّخذ طبيعتنا البشرية، فتمّم بواسطة  يوسف مربّيه ومريم والدته الشريعةَ الموسوية بأن يُختَن ويعطى الإسم الذي  كان الملاك قد طلب من يوسف أن يسمّيه به، وهو يسوع أي الله يخلّص  والمخلّص".
     وأشار غبطته إلى أنّ "عيد ختانة الرب  يسوع، وهو ما يُسمَّى التطهير بحسب ناموس اليهود، ليس الأساسَ في علاقتنا  مع الله، بل هو فعل خارجي يتعلّق بجسم الأولاد الذكور، ولكنّ المهمّ  بالنسبة لنا نحن المؤمنين هو الإيمان بالروح والحقّ، والإيمان الفاعل  بالمحبّة"، مؤكّداً على "أننا نحن المسيحيين نتعلّق أحياناً بالشكل الخارجي  لإيماننا، وننسى جوهر هذا الإيمان الذي هو علاقة حميمة مع الرب يسوع  وعلاقة فاعلة بالمحبّة، لأنّ الروح هو الذي يحيي".
     ثمّ تكلّم غبطته عن عيد رأس السنة  الجديدة ٢٠١٩، فقال: "اليوم بدء السنة الجديدة، جئنا إلى بيت الرب كي نبدأ  السنة الجديدة بالمشاركة في الذبيحة الإلهية، وطلبنا من الرب أن يباركنا  جميعاً ويبارك سنتنا الجديدة"، متطرّقاً إلى تكريس يوم رأس السنة من كلّ  عام يوماً للسلام العالمي، فتناول موضوع الرسالة التي وجّهها قداسة البابا  فرنسيس بهذه المناسبة وبحسب التقليد الذي درج عليه البابوات، مطلقاً النداء  من أجل السلام  للعالم كلّه، ليس فقط للكاثوليك أو للمسيحيين، بل لكلّ ذوي  الإرادة الصالحة، وقد جاءت رسالة قداسته لهذه السنة بعنوان "السياسة  الجيّدة هي في خدمة السلام".
     وتابع غبطته: "لقد ذكّر قداسة البابا  في رسالته كيف يجب أن تكون السياسة معدَّةً لخدمة الشعب، وهذا يهمّنا جداً  اليوم في لبنان، حيث نجد أنّ كثيرين من المنتخَبين نواباً في البرلمان لا  يفكّرون سوى بمصلحتهم الشخصية ومصلحة عائلتهم وحزبهم وطائفتهم، وهكذا  يجمّدون تشكيل الحكومة التي لطالما طالبنا بها، لأنّ الوطن والشعب يحتاجان  إلى حكومة فاعلة وقوية ونزيهة".
     وختم غبطته موعظته قائلاً: "أتمنّى  لكم سنةً جديدةً مباركةً بالخير والسلام والأمان وفيض النِّعَم والبركات  على وطننا لبنان والشرق والعالم، لا سيّما منطقة الشرق الأوسط، وبخاصة  سوريا والعراق ومصر والأردن والأراضي المقدسة. فلنخصِّص هذه السنة للحياة،  الحياة التي يعيشها الإنسان بالحرّية، حرّية أولاد الله، وبالكرامة  الإنسانية، وفي الوقت عينه بالأخوّة الصادقة بين جميع المجتمعات والشعوب  والبلدان. وليكن عامنا الجديد مباركاً نجدّد فيه العهد مع الله، فنسير معه  ونبغي رضاه بسيرتنا وأعمالنا الصالحة، بشفاعة أمّنا مريم العذراء،  والملفانين مار باسيليوس وغريغوريوس اللذين تعيّد الكنيسة لهما في هذا  اليوم وتقتدي بحياتهما وفضائلهما".
     وبعد الموعظة، قام غبطة أبينا  البطريرك بتبريك وتكريس أيقونة العذراء مريم سيّدة النجاة التي رسمها  الفنّان الشمّاس يوحنّا (مثنّى) عجم، وأهداها للبطريركية، متمنّياً له  ولعائلته النجاح والتوفيق ببركة الرب وبشفاعة أمّه مريم العذراء سيّدة  النجاة.
     وبعدما منح غبطة أبينا البطريرك  البركة الختامية، استقبل غبطته المؤمنين الذين قدّموا له التهاني بحلول  العام الجديد، مع التمنّيات أن يكون عام خير وبركة وصحّة وسلام وأمان.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يناير 2019)

*فرع اربيل لاتحاد النساء الاشوري يحضر المؤتمر  الصحفي الخاص بالإعلان عن التقرير السنوي المعني بالانتهاكات التي تتعرض  لها الاقليات في العراق*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد - أربيل 

 حضر وفد من فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء  الاشوري المؤتمر الصحفي الذي أقامته منظمة أفق ضمن أعمال شبكة تحالف  الأقليات العراقية AIM بالتعاون مع منظمة مساعدات الشعب النرويجي NPA ، يوم  الاحد ٣٠ كانون الاول ٢٠١٨ والخاص بالاعلان عن التقرير السنوي المعني  بالانتهاكات التي تتعرض لها الاقليات في العراق والمعنون "الاقليات  والمعاناة من التمييز المستمر"  والذي جاء ضمن مشروع تعزيز حقوق الأقليات  في العراق للفترة من ٢٠١٦ إلى ٢٠١٩ الأقليات والمعاناة من التمييز المستمر،  وتم إعداد التقرير من قبل شبكة تحالف الأقليات العراقية والمنظمة  الايزيدية للتوثيق ضمن مشروع  حقوق الأقليات في العراق الممول من منظمة  مساعدات الشعب النرويجي NPA .
  ويتكون فريق عمل المنظمة من (فريق الرصد  كل من الاساتذة خيري علي وميرزا مراد وميديا الحكيم. الباحثون والموثقين كل  من الاساتذة من حسام عبدالله  وهوكر جتو. وعلى بحث المراجعة القانونية  والتحقق السيد سعد سلطان). وتخلل المؤتمر مناقشات وطرح للأسئلة من قبل  الحضور. 
 وتضمن الحضور عدد من البرلمانيين وممثلي  الجهات الحكومية ومنظمات المجتمع المدني بضمنهم وفد الاتحاد الذي ضم كل من  السيدة نجيبة خنانيا مسؤولة فرع اربيل والسيدة زهيرة كسبر عضوة الهيئة  الإدارية للاتحاد وعدد من الصحفيين والمهتمين بهذا الشأن وبحضور القنوات  الفضائية .


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يناير 2019)

*ججو يلتقي العضاض..  حول تخصيص الدرجات لتدريس اللغة السريانية والتربية المسيحية في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 التقى السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية، السيد رياض العضاض رئيس مجلس محافظة بغداد، وذلك خلال  زيارة الاخير للمجمع التربوي في الاعظمية ببغداد، صباح اليوم الاربعاء 2  كانون الثاني 2019. وحضر اللقاء رئيس الجهاز التنفيذي لمحو الامية اضافة  الى المدراء العامون في المجمع.

 هذا وقدم السيد ججو خلال لقاءه العضاض،  طلبا لتخصيص درجات تدريسية وادارية لسد احتياجات المدراس المشمولة بتدريس  اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية والتابعة لتربية بغداد الرصافة  الثانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يناير 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يستقبل مستشار سماحة المفتي العام للجمهورية العربية السورية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 في تمام الساعة السادسة من مساء يوم  الأربعاء ظ¢ كانون الثاني ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس  يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، المهندس باسل قس  نصرالله مستشار سماحة المفتي العام للجمهورية العربية السورية الشيخ  الدكتور أحمد بدر الدين  حسّون، يرافقه المحامي سامر عوض والسيّد إياد  الشلاح، وذلك في مقرّ الكرسي البطريركي، المتحف، بيروت.
     حضر اللقاء الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والشمّاس كريم كلش.
     خلال اللقاء، قدّم المهندس نصرالله  التهاني لغبطته بالنيابة عن سماحة المفتي حسّون، بمناسبة عيد الميلاد  المجيد ورأس السنة الجديدة، وسلّم غبطتَه رسالة تهنئة بهذا الخصوص من  سماحته، ضمّنها مشاعر المحبّة والمودّة وأطيب التمنّيات.
     ووجّه غبطة أبينا البطريرك الشكر إلى  سماحة المفتي على رسالة التهنئة بالأعياد، مستذكراً بسرور الزيارة التي قام  بها غبطته إلى سماحته خلال زيارته الرسولية الرسمية الأولى إلى العاصمة  السورية دمشق في شهر تشرين الثاني المنصرم.


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يناير 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل الاول ساكو يفتتح قاعة المركز الرعوي في سيكانيان /كركوك*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

       افتتح غبطة البطريريك مار لويس  روفائيل الاول ساكو وبمشاركة المطران مار يوسف توما رئيس اساقفة كركوك  والسليمانية للكلدان في كركوك صباح يوم الاربعاء 2/1/2019 قاعة المركز  الرعوي في منطقة سيكانيان كركوك وبحضور السيد راكان الجبوري محافظ كركوك  وكالة و قائد العمليات الخاصة الثانية في كركوك اللواء الركن معن السعدي  واعضاء مجلس النواب في دورته السابقة السيد حسن توران والسيد عماد يوخنا  (المستشار لرئيس مجلس النواب الحالي )  ومدراء الدوائر الامنية و دوائر  الدولة في كركوك واعضاء مجلس المحافظة  والمدينة وممثلي الاحزاب في كركوك  والسادة و الأساقفة الأجلاء المعاونين البطريركيين مار شليمون وردوني ومار  باسيليوس يلدو والاباء كهنة كركوك ورجال الدين من مختلف الديانات والاخوات  الراهبات وجمع غفير من ابناء ابرشية كركوك. 
 بعد كلمة ترحيب بالحضور الذي القاها الاب  أياد توما راعي كنيسة مار بولس في سيكانيان وقف الحضور دقيقة صمت على ارواح  شهداء العراق وبعدها عزف النشيد الوطني، كما وعبر الاب الراعي عن  شكره  لاهالي سيكانيان لما قامت به أبرشية كركوك الكلدانية من عمل دؤوب في تطوير  هذه المنطقة،  ثم القى سيادة راعي الابرشية المطران مار يوسف توما كلمته  والذي جاء فيها :-
 أيها السيدات والسادة الذين شرفتمونا  بتلبية دعوتنا لافتتاح الجزء الاول لهذا المشروع. تحية طيبة، وشكري  لتقديركم وتشجيعكم في محاولة النهوض بواقع مدينتنا العزيزة كركوك شكراً  للرب أولا على كل ما تم انجازه حتى الآن، ورجاؤنا أن يتمم الرب مشيئته في  بقية المشروع.
 في هذا المشروع مرحلتان:
      الأولى  اذ تمنيت منذ قدومي إلى  كركوك في بداية 2014 أن يكون لسكان سيكانيان مكان التقاء وفرح، فهي منطقة  جديدة فيها أراض وزعت من قبل الرئيس العراقي الأسبق المرحوم جلال طالباني  على بعض العائلات المسيحية جاء آخرون واشتروا أراض وبدئ ببناء البعض منها،  أعطيت الكنيسة مساحة دونم واحد (2500متر مربع)، في 2014 ما عدا بعض المنازل  لم يكن هناك شيء، لا محلات ولا أسواق...
  فكرت بدءا بقاعة متعددة الأغراض للجميع  من دون تمييز، حيث يمكن اللقاء معا. وبمساعدة منظمات صديقة من دول عدة  استطعنا تحقيق هذا الجزء، وكان الاتصال بالصديق المهندس المعماري لؤي بني،  وهو يقيم في كندا، الذي بقي يساعدنا بخبرته خصوصا أنه يعمل معنا منذ أكثر  من 20 عاما في مشاريع أخرى في بغداد .
   ولما تقدم العمل في هذه القاعة أردنا  الاستفادة من مساحة الأرض والتفكير ببناء يخدم المستقبل، فصار الاهتمام نحو  قيام مدرسة فطلبنا من السلطات توسيع الأرض فاستجابت مشكورة فحصلنا على  (  4500 متر مربع)، ثم (1100متر مربع ) كأرض قريبة يمكن استغلالها كملعب.
       المدرسة هي القسم الثاني الذي بدأنا به قبل حوالي السنة آملين التقدّم فيه على الأقل بما سيتوفر لدينا من مبالغ.
   المشروع إذن لم يكتمل بعد ويبقى الأهم،  لذلك وقبل سنة تقريبا رافقت غبطة البطريرك لويس ساكو في سفرة للهند، وقدمت  عرضا إلى رئيس الكنيسة الملبارية هناك، الكردينال جورج ألنشيري، بأننا  نتمنى تعاونهم معنا خصوصا وأن لديهم باع كبير في رسالة التعليم والخدمات  الصحية في الهند وبلاد أخرى، بعد أشهر جاء عرض الراهبات الكرمليات  بالموافقة وزارتنا الرئيسة العامة، الأخت سيبي، في تشرين الثاني الماضي  ودرسنا إمكانية تبنيهن التعليم في هذه المدرسة، فتكون مدرسة دولية عالمية،  فهن يدرن ما يربو على 1000 مدرسة في الهند وست دول أفريقية وفي أمريكا  واوروبا وخصوصا في جميع دول الخليج العربي.

    كما يتضمن المشروع إعطاء أهمية  للأطفال، بأسلوب جديد فهم يحتاجون إلى تعلم اللغة الانكليزية فيكون ذلك  اساسا يساعدهم مستقبلاً لإكمال اي دراسة داخل أو خارج الوطن أو يتسنى لهم  متابعة كل ما يحدث في العالم من تطورات، هذا سيخدم اختصاصاتهم المستقبلية،  فأهم المصادر في العالم، وأهم البحوث هي غالبا بالانكليزية.

      إن هذه هي الحاجة الأكثر الحاحا  وضرورة لأبنائنا المقبلين الذين سيسألوننا: ماذا أعددتم لنا؟ ألم تضيعوا  وقتكم بالجدل العقيم حول اختلافات الأديان والأعياد وغيرها؟ عندما نبدأ  ببناء الإنسان، الشباب والشابات خصوصا كي يجدوا مكانهم في المجتمع، وأتمنى  أن نتمكن من خدمة المهجرين خصوصا، والعنصر النسوي لاكتساب مهارات تفتح لهن  باب العمل والاندماج في المجتمع.

   واضاف سيادة المطران بخصوص المراحل  التالية من المشروع وقال :- لدينا الأمل في هذه السنة الجديدة 2019 أن  نتمكن من تكميل هذا المشروع، كما أنقل إليكم ما قال المهندس المعماري مصمم  المشروع لؤي بني في رسالة قبل أيام، يقول: كما فعلنا دائما "نخليها على  الله" الى حين يأتي الرب بكل ما هو غير متوقع! وهذا كان يحدث معنا دائماً".  إن كلفة ما تم انجازه إلى حد الآن كانت عالية وبقي ما تحتاج إليه المدرسة  ولا نزال ننتظر، إنهاء المرحلة الثانية ثم تأتي بعدها مرحلة التشغيل الكامل  للبناية، وهي تحتاج إلى جهود بشرية ومادية، ومعنوية.
 شكرا لكل من عاوننا، خصوصا مؤسسات المدينة  وعلى رأسهم السيد المحافظ الذي كان آخر مساعدة له بأن أوعز بتبليط الشارع  الأمامي بوقت قياسي، شكرا لكل من ساعدنا وشجعنا وصلى من أجلنا، كي يصبح في  سيكانيان إلى جانب الينابيع الثلاثة ينبوع رابع هو المعرفة والثقافة.

 فيما القى غبطة البطريريك مار روفائيل  الاول ساكو كلمة بالمناسبة عبر فيها عن سروره البالغ بهذه المناسبة مشيرا  الى كركوك مازالت امنة بفضل القوة الامنية والسيد المحافظ ونواب كركوك  والاخوة رجال الدين ، ولكي يكون لنا مستقبل مشرق في هذه البلاد يجب ان نعمل  جميعا من اجل قيم المواطنة والسلام والعيش المشترك مؤكدا على ان جذورنا  مغروسة في هذا البلد بلد الحضارات المختلفة ، ان هذا العمل هو من اجل كل  اهالي كركوك

 كما اشاد السيد محافظ كركوك وكالة  راكان  الجبوري في كلمته الى تخصيص مبلغ مالي من موازنة المحافظ لدعم اكمال انجاز  مجمع الرحمة الالهية في مراحله التالية لما سيقدمه هذا المركز من خدمات ليس  للمسيحيين فقط بل لجميع اهالي كركوك واشار الى عمق التلاحم الاخوي بين  مختلف المكونات الاثنية والقومية في كركوك وباسناد رجال الامن بمختلف  تشكيلاتها وصنوفها هي التي من ساهمت في احداث هذا الاستقرار بالمحافظة .
 في نهاية مراسيم الافتتاح تم تكريم كادر  العمل في المشروع كما ووزعت عليهم شهادات تقديرية بالمناسبة من قبل غبطة  البطريريك وسيادة راعي الابرشية .
  بعدها اطلع الحضور على بنايات المشروع  مستمعين الى شرح مفصل من قبل سيادة راعي الابرشية والمهندس المشرف على  المشروع ثم تقاسم المشاركون مائدة المحبة التي اقامها سيادة راعي الابرشية  على شرف غبطة ابينا البطريرك .
    يذكر ان افتتاح القاعة تم بعد تنفيذ  اعمال المرحلة الاولى من مشروع مركز الرحمة الالهية الرعوي في منطقة  سيكانيان  تبلغ مساحة ارض المشروع  (4500 متر مربع ) بينما يبلغ مساحة   القاعة ( 800 متر مربع ) مصممة لمختلف الاغراض .باشرت رئاسة الابرشية  باعمال التشيد وحفر الاساس وفق اسلوب التنفيذ المباشر صم المشروع من قبل  المهندس العراقي المغترب لؤي بني ونفذ باشراف المهندس المقيم نوار باسم  وبخبرة الكوادر الوطنية .
    جميع الأجزاء والعناصر الموجودة داخل  هذه القاعة هي موحَّدة تركز على "نجمة الميلاد": الجدران المتداخلة،  الشرائط الخشبية، المرايا الطولية والشعاعية، شرائط الجرانيت التي توحّد  الجدران والأعمدة، ونمط أرضيات الفسيفساء. كلها تقود الرؤية نحو هذه  النجمة. لكي نكون متّحدين مع النجمة وهي رمز الوحدة بين السماء والأرض  اللتين هما فينا "نحن"! ودليل هذه الوحدة هي المرآة "مرآتنا نحن"، هذا  النحن هو "سماء حقيقية" تسكن فينا! كما قال المسيح "ملكوت الله في داخلكم"  لو 17/21.
 إن هذا الرمز يمثل فصلاً صغيراً في مجمل  قصة أكبر هي "مشروع المجمّع بالكامل"؛ وهو ينعكس في اسم المشروع وهو: "نجمة  الرحمة" التي تشير إليها "نجمة عيد الميلاد".


----------



## paul iraqe (3 يناير 2019)




----------



## paul iraqe (5 يناير 2019)

*الكردينال ساكو يحتفل بالقداس في كاتدرائية كركوك ويزور مؤسسات الابرشية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 بعد أن افتتح غبطة أبينا البطريرك  الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، صباح يوم الاثنين 2 كانون الثاني 2019،  قاعة المركز الراعوي لأبرشية كركوك للكلدان  في سيكانيان، احتفل غبطته  بالقداس، عصر اليوم عينه، في كاتدرائية قلب يسوع الأقدس ومعه مار يوسف توما  مرقس مطران الابرشية، والمعاونان البطريركيان مار شليمون وردوني ومار  باسيليوس يلدو، وكهنة الأبرشية في كركوك والسليمانية، بحضور الاخوات  الراهبات وجمع غفير من المؤمنين والزوار، منهم السيد عماد يوحنا النائب  السابق، مستشار رئيس مجلس النواب.
 في بداية القداس رحب المطران مار يوسف  توما مرقس بغبطة البطريرك والوفد المرافق له، مبينا أن هذا اليوم هو امتداد  لأعياد هذه السنة الجديدة، وأن القداس الذي يقيمه غبطته هو تكليل لأفراح  اليوم. فيما عبر الكرد\ينال ساكو، خلال الموعظة، عن الفرحة الكبيرة التي  جاء لأجلها كل كادر البطريركية، حيث لم يبق فيها سوى الحراس، فقد جاء  الجميع من بغداد بضمنهم الأب توماس تمو وذلك احتفاءًا بهذه المناسبة، التي  صنعتها الابرشية بمطرانها ومؤمنيها. واشاد بالتنوع الكركوكلي الذي تجلى  حضوره خلال هذا اليوم. وهذا يبرز العيش المشترك، والتعاون بين الكنيسة  والمؤسسات المحلية، خصوصا أن ما انجز، تحقق في الظروف الصعبة. وأشاد  بالتعلق المتميز لأهل كركوك بأرضهم وإيمانهم الذي روته دماء الشهداء، وما  الكنيسة الحمراء إلا رمز تاريخي كبير عن هذه الشهادة، وأن هذا قد لمسه خلال  خبرته كراعٍ لهذه الابرشية طوال عشر سنوات.
 وقد تجول غبطة البطريرك، مع سيادة راعي  أبرشية كركوك، في جولة سريعة لمؤسسات الابرشية. فاعتلت لدى الزيارة مشاعر  مار لويس بطريركا كردينالا زائرا، وراعيا سابقاً للأبرشية. جاء هذا من خلال  ما شاهده من محطات كانت قد بوشرت أو انجزت في عهده، واخرى اسنؤنفت او تم  تأسيسها لاحقا. ومن هذه المؤسسات روضة الأطفال، وقاعة متكاملة للمناسبات  الترفيهية والثقافية. بالاضافة الى وقفة جميلة في ارجاء مكتبة المطرانية،  ومعارضها الزجاجية التراثية، ومن معالم الأنشطة الثقافية المجلة التي  تصدرها الابرشية.
 وتمت ايضا زيارة مستوصف الأبرشية. وفي  تواصل مع الأجيال الأسقفية، اطلع البطريرك على الارض التي كان قد اشتراها  المطران الاسبق الراحل مار روفائيل الأسبق فتحولت الى ملعب يحمل اسمه ومرآب  سيارات. والشيء بالشيء يذكر، فإن الكاتدرائية الزاهية كانت افتتحت في عهد  المطران الراحل مار اندراوس صنا.
 وفي ختام الجولة والقداس، توقف غبطة  البطريرك، مع المؤمنين والمؤمنات لتبادل التحيات معهم، بكل بما يربطهم من  مشاعر متبادلة لتاريخ سابق وحاضر. ثم استقبل بعض الضيوف في ديوان  المطرانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يناير 2019)

*بيان صادر من المنظمة العالمية للدفاع عن الشعوب الاصيلة*







    (AP) ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 3 كانون الثاني 2019

 بعد صدور بعض الفتاوي الاخيرة من بعض  المراجع  الدينية  المحسوبة على الشيعة  والسنة  ومنها دعوة  مهدي الصميدعي  وعلاء الموسوي بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة 2018 – 2019 والصمت  المطبق من قبل بعض اركان الحكومة العراقية ما هي الا اشارة للعودة الى  مسلسل القتل والنهب والاغتصاب لاحد مكونات الشعب العراقي الاصيلة وهو   المكون المسيحي التي بدأت من عام 2003 ولحد الان وتذكرنا بالصورة الهمجية  التي لحقت بأخوتنا الايزيدية  ايضا عام 2014.
 وحيث ان المنظمة قد بذلت جهودا مستمرة  لخلق الالفة والتوافق  بين ابناء الشعب العراقي بجميع مكوناته وملله  واديانه وقومياته والتي تمخضت عام  2017 في زيارتها الى العراق و لقاءتها  مع اركان الحكومة العراقية وسياسيها من الموالات والمعارضة بالاضافة  الى  لقاءتها مع مسؤولي كافة الشرائح الاثنية  والقومية لمحاولة فتح صفحة جديدة  من الالفة والاخاء لشعوب عاشت قرون من الزمان في ود وسلام ولأرساء قانون  المواطنة الواحدة لهذه الفسيفساء العرقية الجميلة  بعد ان حدث ما حدث من  قبل القوى الظلامية الداعشية كما عملت المنظمة مع صناع القرار الامريكي  لبدأ حقبة جديدة في تاريخ العراق الحديث ولكن من المؤسف جدا ان نقول  كل  المؤشرات  التي يطلقها البعض من امثال هؤلاء تدل بوجود هجمة شرسة اخرى   يخطط لها  دعاة الفتنة من خلال خطبهم  المسمومة هذه يكيلوها لابناء الشعب  الاصيل وهؤلاء هم من المحسوبين على انهم موظفين في الدولة العراقية من  امثال الصميدعي وعلاء  الهندي الموسوي مما يدفعنا  الى الاحساس بوجود خطة  مسمومة  لكي يبدا اعصار جديد ضد مكونات الشعب العراقي وبالتحديد من المكون  المسيحي  يقوده  هؤلاء من رجال الدين لسفك دماء ما تبقى من أبناء هذه  الشعوب الاصيلة  ومنهم مسيحيي العراق الاصلاء.
 عليه واستنادا الى المسولية التي تقع على  عاتقنا  فقد قررت المنظمة رفع دعوى قضائية ضد هؤلاء  في محكمة العدل  الدولية  لملاحقة هؤلاء قضائيا والعمل على طلب الحماية الدولية للمكونات  المهددة في العراق وخاصة المكون المسيحي والمكونات الاخرى التي تعاني  التهميش والتهديد ومقاضاة كل من ساعد وايد وساهم في اعطاء غطاء ودعم لهؤلاء  اللذين يزرعون الفتنة في العراق ان كانوا اشخصا او احزاب او حكومات  لاننا  نرى ان ما يقوم به هؤلاء ينطلق من مخطط جديد  لهجمة مبرمجة لابادة جماعية  تلوح في الافق وان صمت بعض  اركان الحكومة اخذ  يستغله هؤلاء ليكون غطاءا  لهم كما ان المنظمة  بدأت اتصالاتها المباشرة مع البيت الابيض بشخص نائب  الرئيس السيد مايك بنس ووزير الخارجية ووزير العدل والبرلمان الاوربي  بالاضافة الى اتصالاتها  مع بعض المسؤولين من  دول جوار العراق لشرح الموقف  الخطير الذي تمر به المنطقة من هجمة مبرمجة ضد المكونات وطلب الدعم  السياسي والقانوني لحقوق هذه الشعوب وتعويضها عن ما لحق بها من ضرر سواء من  هم في الداخل او في الخارج من الذين اُجبروا على ترك العراق والعيش في  المنفى القسري والذي كان احد اسبابه  امثال هؤلاء وفتاويهم الهدامة للعلاقة  بين ابناء الوطن الواحد.
 يا ابناء الشعوب الاصيلة ارفعوا صوتكم  ليعلو على صوت الفتاوي السوداء الحاقدة علموهم ان شعوب جذورها في عمق  التاريخ لا يمكن اقتلاعها من ارض الرافدين. ما ضاع حق وراءه مطالب!!

 سكرتير عام المنظمة
 سفير السلام


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يناير 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يستقبل غبطة البطريرك  الماروني الكردينال مار بشارة بطرس الراعي للتهنئة بأعياد الميلاد ورأس  السنة والدنح (الغطاس)*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 في تمام الساعة العاشرة والنصف من صباح  يوم السبت ظ¥ كانون الثاني ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس  يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، أخاه صاحب الغبطة  والنيافة الكردينال مار بشارة بطرس الراعي بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق  للموارنة، للتهنئة بعيد الميلاد المجيد رأس السنة وعيد الدنح (الغطاس)،  وذلك في مقرّ الكرسي البطريركي السرياني، المتحف، بيروت.
     رافق البطريركَ الراعي في هذه الزيارة  أصحابُ السيادة: المطرانFrancesco Cacucci  رئيس أساقفةBari  (إيطاليا)،  والمطرانBruno Musarأ³  السفير البابوي في مصر، اللذان يقومان بزيارة خاصة  إلى لبنان، والمطران بولس عبد الساتر المعاون البطريركي، والأستاذ وليد  غيّاض مدير الإعلام والبروتوكول.
     حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار متياس  شارل مراد أسقف الدائرة البطريركية، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية،  والشمّاس طانيوس صبحة، والشّماس كريم كلش.
     جدّد صاحبا الغبطة وأصحاب السيادة  تبادُل التهاني بمناسبة عيد ميلاد الرب يسوع ورأس السنة الجديدة وعيد الدنح  (الغطاس)، راجين الرب يسوع الذي تجسّد وصار بشراً مثلنا، أن يجعل هذا  العيد والعام الجديد ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© سبب خيرٍ وبركةٍ وأمانٍ وسلام للبنان والشرق  والعالم.
     وتداول البطريركان شؤوناً كنسية  عامّة، وبخاصة الأمور المسكونية المتعلّقة بتمثيل الكنائس الكاثوليكية في  المجالس والهيئات الكنسية التي تضمّ مختلف الكنائس.
     كما استعرض البطريركان الأوضاع  العامّة في منطقة الشرق الأوسط، وبخاصة في لبنان حيث يتقاعس المسؤولون عن  تشكيل الحكومة منذ أكثر من سبعة أشهر، آملين أن يحكّموا ضميرهم وحسّهم  الوطني للإنتهاء من تشكيل الحكومة في أقرب وقت، لما يسبّبه التباطؤ في ذلك  من خطر يهدّد البلاد على مختلف الأصعدة، سيّما الإقتصادية منها.






​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يناير 2019)

*مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يستقبل الاب الراهب بشار الشمني البرطلي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 في تمام الساعة السادسة من مساء يوم السبت  الموافق 5 / 1 / 2019 زار مقر مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي الاب الفاضل  الراهب بشار الشمني خلال زيارته الى مسقط راسه بلدته برطلي السريانية  القادم من الولايات المتحدة الامريكية . بحضور الاب الفاضل يعقوب سعدي  الشماس ورافقه المهندس خالد اسحق الشمني وكان في استقباله السيد روني شمعون  شعانا النائب الاول والسيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني وكل من السادة  عماد صليوة يونان وسالم متي شابا عضوي الهيئة الادارية للمجلس.
 وتم خلال الزيارة تقديم التهاني بمناسبة  عيد الميلاد المجيد وراس السنة الميلادية الجديدة وكذلك تم مناقشة مجمل  الامور التي تخص برطلي وشعبنا السرياني العريق وسبق ان المجلس قام بزيارة  الاب الراهب عند وصوله الى برطلي.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يناير 2019)

*توضيح حول ما ينشر عن هدم بعض الكنائس واستثمارها تجاريا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

  حول ما نشر في وكالات الاعلام عن موضوع  هدم بعض الكنائس واستثمارها تجاريا، تعلن الرئاسة العليا للكنيسة الكلدانية  المتمثلة بنيافة الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو عن حرصها في صيانة  كافة الكنائس التابعة لها والحفاظ عليها كونها جزء أساسي من التراث العراقي  المتنوع.  وتؤكد بانه لا كنائس لها للبيع  أو للهدم.
 وفيما يخص كنيسة ام الاحزان في الشورجة  فقد قامت البطريركية  قبل عام بصيانتها وترميمها والحفاظ على ريازتها  وهندستها التي تمثل الهندسة المعمارية العراقية العريقة. وكذلك صانت معظم  كنائسها على نفقتها الخاصة. وما يثار حول كنيسة الحكمة الإلهية في منطقة  الصليخ فنذكر ان ملكيتها تعود الى طائفة اللاتين وكنائس الشورجة الاخرى:  الواحدة تابعة لطائفة اللاتين والثانية لطائفة السريان الكاثوليك.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يناير 2019)

*المجلس الشعبي يثمّن جهود السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية لمجلسنا المحترم

 من يعمل صالحاً لأمته يسجل أسمه بحروف من ذهب في تاريخها

 نقدر عالياً جهودكم المبذولة لأيصال  قضيتنا القومية الى المحافل الدولية وأصحاب القرار العالمي والتزاماتكم  بتوجهات وأفكار المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري, وتأسيسكم لعلاقات  متطورة ورصينة مع الجهات التشريعية والتنفيذية في الولايات المتحدة  الامريكية , والمنظمات التي تهتم بحقوق الانسان وحرية الدين . نأمل منكم  الاستمرار بهذا النشاط الهادف لخدمة تطلعات شعبنا وتمسكه بارضه وتحقيق  مايصبوا اليه في المستقبل مع بقية مكونات الشعب العراقي .
 عملكم المهم في عاصمة صنع القرار العالمي (  واشنطن ) يتطلب منكم خطوات متواصلة واطلاع على الاحداث الجارية في الوطن  عامة ومايتعلق منها بشعبنا خاصة على كافة الصعد .
  مرة اخرى نشد من ازركم وبارك الله في عملكم .

 جميل زيتو عبد الاحد
 رئيس المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري





السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يناير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يترأس القداس الاحتفالي لعيد الدنح في كاتدرائية مار يوسف ببغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى قداس عيد الدنح (ذكرى معمودية يسوع المسيح  في نهر الأردن)، صباح الأحد 6 كانون الثاني 2019 في كاتدرائية مار يوسف  للكلدان ببغداد، وبمعية الأب نويل فرمان، سكرتير البطريرك.
 في عظته أكد غبطته على ظهور يسوع للعلن  وبدء رسالته رسميا بمعموديته: حلول الروح القدس وصوت الآب “هذا هو ابني  الحبيب الذي به سررت..”. فانطلق بعدها يسوع يكرز ويعلّم ويشفي المرضى ويغفر  الخطايا ويصنع الكثير من الآيات…
 إنه امتياز لنا نحن المؤمنين أن نلبس  المسيح بالمعمودية أي “نندمج” به ونمتلئ من الروح القدس ونصبح بنات وأبناء  الله. انه ابونا بكل معنى الكلمة، لذا علينا  ان نجسد بشارة الانجيل في  حياتنا اليومية.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يناير 2019)

*"مجمع أوزال خبرة رجاء بامتياز" كتاب جديد أبصر النور للأب الراهب رائد فاضل جبو يسطر فترة النزوح والتهجير القسري في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - تيلي لوميار/
 مقدمة كتاب "مجمع أوزال خبرة رجاء بامتياز" وحيثيات مضامينه
 والآنَ هذا ما قاله الربٌّ: "أنا  خَلَقتُكَ يا يَعقوبُ، يا إسرائيلُ، أنا جبَلتُكَ، لا تَخفْ، فأنا  آفتدَيتُك. سَمَّيتُكَ وجَعَلتُكَ لي. إذا عَبرْتَ في المياهِ فأَنا معَكَ،  أو في الأنهارِ فلا تَغمُرُك. إذا سِرْتَ في النَّارِ فلا تكويكَ، أو في  اللَّهيبِ فلا يحرقُكَ، فأنا الربُّ إلهُكَ. قُدُّوس إسرائيلَ مُخَلَّصُكَ.  جعَلْتُ مِصْرَ فِديةً عَنكَ؛ وكُوشَ وسَبأ بدَلاً مِنكَ. ولَّما كُنتَ  عزيزًا عليَّ، ومَجيدًا وأنا أحبَبتكَ، أتَخلَّى عَن شُعوبٍ لأُخَلَّصَكَ،  عَنْ أُمَمٍ بدَلاً مِنْ حياتك؛ لا تَخَفْ فأنا معَكَ...!" (أش43/1-5). 
 أشعيا كلمة تعني: الربّ يُخلّص؛ فالربّ هو إله الخلاص. ولكن الخلاص الذي  يحمله الربّ هو غير ما ينتظره البشر. وهذا النص من الفصل 43 هو ضمن القسم  الثاني لسفر أشعيا (40-55)؛ ويُسمّى أيضًا كتاب تعزيّة إسرائيل؛ لأنه يبدأ  بهذه الكلمات: عزّوا، عزّوا شعبيّ، يقولُ الرّبُّ إلهُكُم. 
 تَساءَل اليهود المسّبيون الى بابل  (ونَحنُ المهجرون قسرا) نَتَساءل: أيَكون دمارُ المدينة والغلبة لآلهة  بابل؟ "داعش" وليس لإله إسرائيل إله السلام والمحبّة؟ عاش المنفيون بعيدًا  من الأرض التي أعطاها الربّ لهم، محرومين من الهيكل الذي كانوا يلتقون فيه  الههم، عاشوا واليأس يسيطر عليهم، حتى وصل بهم الحال ليقتنعوا أن الله  تخلّى عنهم لأنّهم تخلّوا عنّه.
 وما قول النبي أشعيا الذي وجهه لاولئك  الناس اليائسين المَنفيّين، الا لنا نحن ايضا المهجرين قسرا، ويقول لهم:  الله يُرسل الملك كورش ليُخلّص شعبه. وسترون تحريرًا جديدًا يُذكِّرَكُم  بالخروج من مصر ويُعيدكم الى أرضِ الموعد. بما أنّ الله خالِق العالم، فهو  يقدر أن يُنبىء بهذه الأحداث ويُحققها. أما آلهة الأمة المُنتصرة فليست  بشيءٍ. 
 سنواتٍ مَضت على الكارثة والتهجير  القسريَّ الذي حَلّ بشعبنا العراقي وخاصّة المسيحيّ بالذات في الموصل وسهل  نينوى، من جراء تنظيم الدولة الإسلاميّة "داعش" الإرهابيّ، ففيّ ليلة  وضُحاها فقدنا بيوتَنَا، كَنائسَنا، أديارنا، أموالنا وكُلّ شيءٍ، لا بل  مدنًا عظيمة وعريقة بحضارتها دُمِّرت وانهارت مثل "النمرود، قبّة دير مار  بهنام الشهيد، والنّبيّ يونس، منارة الحدباء ومتحف الموصل... وغيرها".
 نعم، كارثة كبرى شبّهها الكثيرون منَّا  بكارثةِ وسَبيّ الجلاء التي عاشها الشعب العبرانيّ على يدّ البابليين، قبل  حوالي 2600 سنة، واستمرت بحدود خمسين عامًا، وكانت وطأتها ثقيلة جدًا على  الشعب خاصّة الذي خَسَر الهيكل والأرض والمَلِك، وكانت الحقائقُ الثلاثة  هذه دليلاً لحضور يهوه "الله" بين شعبه، لذلك أصيبوا بالصدمة وراودهم  الشّكَ والقنوط واليأس عندما فقدوها، واعتبروا أن إلههم قد تركهم "وتركنا"  وتخلّى عنهم "وعنّا"، لكنّهم، "ونحن معهم"، اكتشفوا شيئًا فشيئًا أنّ إلههم  نفسه رافقهم بجلائهم لا بل أصبح مَجليًّا هو أيضًا مثلهم! فكان الجلاء  –السبيّ، التّهجير القسريَّ– النّزوح؛ رَغم ما حمله ويَحمُله مِن سلبيات  وصُعوبات وتَحديات ومَشاكل؛ فُرصة ليروا "ونرى نحن اليوم أيضًا" الأمور  والأحداث بعيون الإيمان الحقيقيّ والرجاء الثابت والثقة بالرّبّ، وبالفعل  تَمكّنوا  "ونحن ايضا" مِن فَهم الحقيقة؛ إنَّ إلههم "إلهنا" معهم "ومَعنا"  –عمانوئيل–  الله معنا؛ أينما ذهبوا وأينما سكنوا، "حلّلنا وسكَنّا"،  وعليهم تقع مسؤولية أن يكونوا معه وان نكون ايضا مَعه ويعملوا ونعمل  بوصاياه. 
 فعلاً، كارثة التهجير القسريَّ والنزوح في  حزيران وآب 2014؛ تَحمل في ثناياها وأيامِها ذات المعاني والدروس  والعِبَر. والبعض تمكن أن يَرى الأمور الحَسَنة والطيّبة فيها، رَغم  مأساتِها وصعوبَتِها، وحاول أن يُشاركَ الآخرين ويدعوهم لمواصلة المشوار  والطريق بثقة ورجاء وصبر، إيمانًا منهم أنّ السماء مهما تلبّدت بالغيوم فلا  بُدَّ للشمسِ أن تُشرق يومًا من الأيام، والليلُ مهما طَال فلا بُدَّ  للنهارِ أن يَنجلي، ومهما طَال الظلم فلا بدَّ أن يأتي يومٌ وتُشرق الحقيقة  ساطعةً ويَستنير بها الجميع. 
 في إحدى صلوات القداس الإلهيّ نصلّي:  "إمنَح يا ربّ، شعَبك المؤمن خلاصًا تامًا من الحروب والفِتَن والمصائب،  وصُن المعمورة كلّها بأمنك وسلامك، لنُسبّحك بطمأنينة".
 والسؤال المطروح: هل من سلام وراحة بالِ وطمأنيَّنة في هذا العالم وبالذات في بلدنا العراق؟ 
 ونحن بالذات عشنا ونعيش ولا زلنا في خِضمِّ واقعِ مأساوي ومُظلم من الآلام  والحروب والحصار والفِتَن والخطف والفدية والتهجير والمصائب الكثيرة التي  تُحيقُ بنا، لا بل تضغطٌ علينا وتَجعلنا نحسّ بخوف شديدٍ وكآبة مُقلقةٍ  وتركِ كُلّ شيء والهجرة الى خارج ذواتِنا أولاً ومن ثَمّ الى بُلدان  الإغتراب وترك الأهل والوطن والأرض.
 هذا الواقع المأساوي الذي تَحياه كنيستُنا  في العراق خاصّة والشرّق عمُومًا، يَستفزُّنا للتفكير كثيرًا في كيف نَصل  لهذا الأمن والسلام والاستقرار والطمأنينة. وأي صلاةٍ علينا أن نُصلّي  وكيف؟ وأي كلامٍ نتكلّم وكيف؟ وأي إيمان نؤمن؟ وأي رجاءٍ نَرجو؟ وتساؤلات  وتساؤلات كثيرة...
 لا بل يَجعَلنا هذا الواقع الصعب الذي  نَعيشُه "المنفى والتهجير القسّري" نُفكّر هل مِن أهمّيةٍ لإيماننا؟ هل مَن  الأهميّةِ بمكانٍ أن نكون أعضاءَ كنيسة ومَسيحيين في بَلَدٍ يَعيشُ على  شَفيرِ الهاوية؟ هذا إن لم يكن قد وَقَع في الهاوية او دخل في النفق  المُظلم! هل من خيرٍ وسلامٍ ونورٍ وبركةٍ في هكذا بلدٍ وهكذا كنيسة!؟ وهل  من أمان وعودة للحياة والطمأنينة تَسكن القلوب أو تَلوح في الأُفق  والمُستقبل؟ كل هذه التّساؤلات والتأملات والوقفات التي تُصادفنا  وتُقدِّمها الحياة لنا، من حيثُ لا نَعلم، تستفزُّ فِكرنا للدخول عَميقًا  والبَحثِ والتّفكير، لا بل التأمل والصمت والصلاة بإمعان لأجل أنْ نَفهم  ونَقبل الواقع.
 قبول الواقع هو اعظم فِعلُ صلاة، لتَجاوزِ المِحنة والثَبات في أزمةٍ عَرّضتنا للزوال والتبعثر والتشَتُّت ولا تزال. 
 الصلاة "خاصّة في زمن المنفى" هي فعلُ الإيمان المثاليّ ولا مَعنى لَها من  دون الإيمان، ولا وجودَ للإيمان وللاعترافِ بالله من دون السَّعي الى  لِقائهِ والى جَعل أنفسنا في نِعَمتِهِ التي تُحاصِرنُا من كُلَّ جهةٍ. فهي  كانت دعوة لكُلِّ واحدٍ منَّا أن يَعيشَ كابنِ لله، طائِعًا لهُ وسائرًا  بَحسَب مَشيئَتِهِ، مِثلَ الربَّ يَسوع.
  حَياة الصلاة ليست غايةً بحدَّ ذاتها،  وَلكنَّها بمثابَةِ الرّوح الذي يُحيي كُلَّ حياةٍ روحيّةٍ. فيقول الروحاني  واللاهوتي الكبير سخاروف "الصلاة هي حياة الله الّذي يَجري فيّنا".  فالعلامة الأولى لحضوريّ الحقيقيّ أمام الله وقبولي لهذا الواقع هي أن  أصلّي أي أن أجَلسُ وأُصلي وأُصلي وأُصلي.
 فالصلاة "في زمن المنفى" هي الوعي بأنّنا  مُتوجّهون الى الله. وهذا التوجّه هو فعلُ حُضورٍ فَعّال ومُستمرُ أمام  الله الذي هو دومًا حاضر بالقربِ منّا، لا بل فينا، ومِن خلالنا للآخرين  الذين نعيش معهم هذه الظروف والأحداث ونتقاسم معهم مُجريات وأحداث الساعة  والنهار المُرّة والحلوُة.
 تساءل ويتساءل المهجرون قسرا هل الله كان  حاضرٌ في كُلِّ ما جرى؟ وما حدث لنا؟ ولماذا سَمَح بذلك ولم يتدَخل ويقف  بوجه الشرَّ والظُلم الذي أَصَابَنا؟ وهل سكنَ "يَسكن" معنا في الخيم  والمدارس والمُجمعات والكرفانات التي سكنّا فيها والأرض التي افترشناها؟ هل  كان متواجدا مع كل هذا الصخب والتعب والقلق والفوضى؟ هل مِنَ المُمكن  الاستمرار بالحياة والصلاة والعمل من جديد هنا؟ 
 خبرة التهجير القسري علّمتنا انه لا  يُمكننا فَصل الواقع الذي نعيشُه وما حلَّ بنَّا عن الاستمرار بالصلاة التي  هي القوت الحقيقيّ لمواصلة السير وعدم قطع الرجاء بإلهنا الرحوم والأمين  والوفيَّ. صلاتنا لا تتعلق بمَدى إستقرار الوضع الأمني أو الخَدَمي أو  الأقليمي والعالمي كَكلَّ، بل على العكس إنَّها تتعلّق بمدى علاقتِنا مع  إلهَنِا الأمين الرؤوف الرحوم الطيبَّ الذي لا يَترُكُنا أبدًا، فسواء كنا  مستقرين او مهجرين، في بيوتنا او بعيدين عنها، فصلاتنا لا تتوقف ابدا.
 إن العلاقة التي تَربطنا بالله لا يُمكن  أن تَتَأسّس بدون إستعداداتٍ داخليّة وخارجية وأوّلها هو الصَّدق؛ بمعنى لا  نَكذب "تَكذب" على الله؛ ومع هذا الصّدق في الصلاة سَيؤدي بالضرورة الى  التَّواضع، فنَكون متواضعين وغير مُتذمرين وشاكرين الله على كُلَّ حال.  فالشعور بأنَّنا خَطأة وبُسطاء سَيقودنا الى الاستعداد لقبول الواقع  والاهتداء والتوبة الفعليّة، بَمعونة الله الحنون الغفور. وبَقدِر ما  سَنحِب أن نُساعد الآخرين ونتَضامن معهم ونُخفف عنهم ونبتعد عن التذمّر،  سَنَتجنبَّ أن "نُحزِنَ روحَ الله القَدّوس" (أف 4/ 3). 
 إذًا، ما عَشناهُ ونَعيشُه كنازحين  ومُهجرين هو أفضل صورة للحقيقة التي نُريد أن نَكشفها لله أبينا السماوي،  أي من خلال الصَّدق والتواضع والقبول وعدم التذمر والثبات بِه، كَشَفنا  حَقيقةَ ما نحنُ عليه اثناء أزمةٍ عَرّت كُلَّ شيءٍ، قادتنا الى التعَّامل  مع إلِهنَا ومع بعضنا البعض بنفس الصدّق والتواضع والقبول والانفتاح وبهذا  التعامل أسّسنا لعَلاقاتٍ إنسانيّة طَيّبة ومتوازنة. 
 خبرة التهجير اوصلتنا الى ان المُهم  والأساسي هو معرفتنا أنَّ الله يَفرَح بوجودِنا مَعه مستمرين بصلاتنا  وأعمالنا. ولهذا نحن نَستمرُّ وسَنستمرُّ في عيش حياة الصلاة حتى إذا كانت  صَعبةً أو دون حرارةٍ في بعض الأوقات، سواء كانت بالصف المدرسيّ أو في  الممرّات وساحات المدرسة، أو في الخيمة والكرفان أو في كنيسة بسيطة، وبيت  عائليَّ، خاصّةً في الأوقات القاسيّة والمؤلِمة، فَنتَعلّم أن نَتجاوز. في  الرّوحانيات المشرقيَّة، على حَسب قول الأب روبير بولاي الكرملي: "التّجاوز  لا يعني أن نُلقي هموَمنا ومشاكِلنا "تَهجيرنا ومَنفانا" خَلفنا، بَعيدًا  عن وَعينا، كأنَّ شيئًا لم يَكنُ أو لم يحدث؛ بل هي هو يعني تَوجيه وَعينا  نَحو الله الآب مع مَشاكِلنا وهمومِنا وتساؤلاتنا وقلقِنا وحاضرنا  ومُستقبلنا؛ هو أَنْ نَدعَ الله يَدخُل في صَميم حياتِنا الواقعية  اليوميّة. ففي فعَل الصّلاة لا نفعل ما يُريحنا، بل نَتعلَّم أن نحبَّ الله  لذِاتهِ ومَهما كانت الظروف والأوضاع والأحداث". 
 خبرة التهجير علمتنا ان العَلاقة التي  تربطنا مع الله لا تعتمد على الهُدوء والراحة والإطمئنان مِن حَولنا، بل  بالأحرى الإطمئنان والراحة والهُدوء نجدُهُ في عَلاقتنا مع الله الطيَّب،  والتي من خِلالها نعي كيف نواجه ونقبل ونعيش هذا الواقع الصّعب القاسيَّ  الذي نحياهُ وكيف نتَكيّف مَعَه ونبقى حتى النهاية أمينين وشاهدين ورسل  لكلّ مُبادرات الله نَحونا.
 بالنهاية لكي لا نَكون غرباء عن واقعنا  الحياتيّ والإنسانيّ والإيمانيّ ومُتوهّمين في شأن صَلاتنا الشخصيّة  والجماعيّة. اصبحنا نُدرِكَ أنّ قبول ما حدث لنا ليَسَ موَضوعًا بسيطًا ولا  سَهلاً؛ خاصّةً في ظروفنا وظروف جميع النازحين والمُهجّرين بالعالم، فحين  يَفقد الإنسان كلَّ شيءٍ: أمواله وممتلكاتهِ وحتى كَرامتَهُ؛ يكون معرضا  لفقدان ايمانه! لكن الصبر والثبات وعدم التذمر والاستسلام والثقة بإرادة  الربّ والصلاة المتواصلة تبقى علامة لهذا الحضورُ الدائم لله في واقعَنا،  الذي يُحاول أن يَنسى أو يتناسى الله ويَبتعَدِ عنه؛ فصلاتنا تَستَعيد ذِكر  الله وتُحقِّق حضورَهُ في كُلِّ وَقتٍ وزَمانٍ ومكانٍ. 
 ويبقى تدوين وأرشفة التاريخ نَبضُ الحياة  للمُجتمعات والحضارات والشعوب، وهو علامة من علامات الصّحة والشباب الدائم  لِتقدُّم وتطوّر البشريّة وإبداعها نحو الخيّر والأفضل والأهم؛ وهو الأمانة  لذِكر الماضيّ للأجيال القادمة مهما كانَ؛ وإعادة قراءتِه إيمانيًا  ورجائيًا وإنجيليًا والاستفادة منه للحاضر والتطلّع والتوجّه نحو المستقبل  بخبرات وتجارب الأباء والأجداد.
 استنادا لكل ما تقدم، ارتئينا واخذنا على  عاتقنا مسؤولية تدوين خبرة اوزال والتي استحقت بكل جدارة عنوان "اوزال خبرة  رجائية بامتياز"، سنحاول من خلالها التقف عند ابرز المحطات والاحداث التي  مرت خلال فترة التهجير القسري، بدءا من احداث 10 حزيران 2014 يوم اجتاحت  القوات الظلامية مدينة الموصل ومن ثم باقي مدن سهل نينوى.
  وهنا لا  يسعنا الا ان نقدم شُكرنا الوافر والدائم لإلهنا الطيَّب الرحوم؛ ولِكلِّ  مَن ساعَدنا ودَعمنا خلال محنة التهجير القسّريَّ؛ وخاصّة الشماس شوان حنا  ومنظمة salt الهولندية والتي ساهمت في اصدار هذا الكتاب.  
 وبالنهاية أقول إن صح التعبير: 
 زَمَنُ داعش هو زَمَنُ نعمة وبركة...!؟
 زَمَنُ إيمان وعيش هذا الإيمان...
 زَمَنُ رجاء وتَجسيد هذا الرجاء...
 زَمَنُ مَحبّة حقيقيّة مُعاشة...
 زَمَنُ إكتشافٍ وبَحثٍّ ومعرّفة...
 زَمَنُ آلم وتَهجير وتَرك وتَخلّي ...
 زَمَنُ نَفيّ ونَسيان وضَياع...
 زَمَنُ تَطيهّرٍ وصَقلٍ للذات...
 زَمَنُ مُساعدة وتَضامن وأخوّة مع الآخر...
 زَمَنُ التّقرُّب والرجوع والتوبة الى الله...
 زَمَنُ صَبرٍ وصحراءٍ وصَمتٍ وهدوء....
 زَمَنُ بناءِ وتكوينِ علاقاتٍ جديدة...
 زَمَنُ مُشاركةٍ ومُقاسمةٍ في كُلِّ شيءٍ...
 ويَبقىّ هذا السؤال بحاجة الى جواب: 
 هل زَمَنُ داعش هو: زَمَنُ نعمةٍ وبركة أم زَمَنُ نقمة...!؟ 
 الأب الراهب 
 رائد فاضل جبو
 عيد القيامة 1 نيسان 2018


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يناير 2019)

*تهنئــة جمعيــة الثقافــة الكلدانيـــة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 استقبلت الهيئة الادارية لجمعية الثقافة  الكلدانية مساء الاحد  السادس من كانون الثاني الحالي وفدا ضم السادة  عمانوئيل خوشابا عضو البرلمان العراقي والدكتور كيورد مار بينا عضو الهيئة  الاستشارية للحزب الوطني الاشوري والسيد ادور يعقوب مسؤول علاقات الحزب .
 وعبر الوفد عن احر التهاني لمناسبة الذكرى  العشرين لتأسيس الجمعية ، مشيدا في الوقت نفسه بالدور الثقافي الحيوي الذي  نهضت به الجمعية خلال مسيرتها الطويلة وما تزال تنهض به عبر مختلف  الفعاليات الثقافية والفنية والادبية التي قدمتها مما اسهم في التعريف  بحضارة شعبنا وثقافته.
 من جانبه عبر السيد كمال لازار بطرس رئيس  الجمعية عن شكره والهيئة الادارية واعتزازها بهذه الزيارة التي تعبر عن  الاهتمام الكبير لقطاعات شعبنا ومنظماته بالواقع الثقافي واهمية تواصله  والارتقاء به.
 واوضح السيد رئيس الجمعية بعضا من انشطة  الجمعية وعطائها وانجازاتها وفي مقدمتها تواصلها في اصدار مجلتها الفصلية  (المثقف الكلداني) وصحيفتها (بيث عنكاوا).
 وعبر الوفد في ختام اللقاء عن اشادته بدور الجمعية ورسالتها الثقافية وحرصه على دعم انشطتها كلما امكن ذلك.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يناير 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بقداس عيد الدنح (الغطاس) في كنيسة مار اغناطيوس في الكرسي البطريركي، المتحف، بيروت*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة الحادية عشرة من صباح يوم  الأحد ظ¦ كانون الثاني ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي بمناسبة  عيد الدنح (الغطاس)، وهو عيد الظهور الإلهي وعماد الرب يسوع على يد يوحنّا  المعمدان في نهر الأردن، وذلك في كنيسة مار اغناطيوس الأنطاكي، في الكرسي  البطريركي، المتحف، بيروت.
     عاون غبطتَه في القداس الأب فراس دردر  المعيَّن لخدمة الرعية السريانية الكاثوليكية في عمّان - الأردن، والأب  حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والشمامسة، بحضور ومشاركة الراهبات  الأفراميات، وجمع من المؤمنين.
       في بداية القداس، أقام غبطة أبينا  البطريرك رتبة عيد الدنح وتبريك المياه بحسب الطقس السرياني الأنطاكي، حيث  طاف في زيّاح مهيب خلاله وشّح غبطته الشمّاس كريم كلش بخمار ليمثّل إشبين  الرب يسوع بحسب العادة المتّبعة ويحمل قنّينة الماء التي يعلوها الصليب  المقدس.
     ثمّ بارك غبطته المياه المُعَدَّة  ليتبارك منها المؤمنون، وتكون لصحّة النفوس والأجساد، والحماية من  المضرّات، ومَعين القداسة والخيرات، ومصدر المعونة والتعزية. كما أقام  غبطته بركة الجهات الأربع بالصليب والمياه المبارَكة.
     وفي موعظته بعد الرتبة، تحدّث غبطة  أبينا البطريرك عن عيد الدنح، وهي كلمة سريانية تعني الظهور، لأنّ الرب  يسوع ظهر في نهر الأردن، وحلّ عليه الروح القدس بعدما شهد عنه الآب بقوله:  هذا هو ابني الحبيب الذي به سُرِرتُ.
     ونوّه غبطته إلى أنّ هذا العيد  يُسمَّى أيضاً عيد الغطاس أو عماد الرب يسوع على يد يوحنّا، وهو من أعظم  أعياد المسيحية، متطرّقاً إلى أهمّية المعمودية ومفاعيلها في حياة المؤمن،  إذ هي باب الدخول إلى المسيحية، وفيها يولد الإنسان ولادة جديدة بالماء  والروح القدس، ومشيراً إلى المعاني الروحية لرتبة تبريك المياه التي يمتاز  بها الطقس السرياني في هذا العيد المجيد.
     وأمل غبطته أن يسرع المسؤولون في  لبنان بتشكيل الحكومة التي طال أمد انتظارها، كي يعود لبنان إلى عافيته  وازدهاره وينهض اقتصاده. كما صلّى غبطته من أجل السلام والأمان في الشرق،  سيّما في سوريا والعراق ومصر والأردن والأراضي المقدسة، وفي العالم بأسره.
     وفي ختام موعظته، تضرّع غبطته إلى  الرب يسوع كي يبارك العام الجديد ويحفظ المؤمنين وعائلاتهم أينما كانوا في  لبنان وبلاد الشرق وعالم الإنتشار، وبخاصّة الذين اضطرّوا للهجرة والإبتعاد  عن أرضهم لتأمين العيش الكريم، حتّى يبقى الجميع أمناء لبنوّتهم للرب  والتي نالوها بالولادة الروحية بالمعمودية.
     وبعد البركة الختامية، جرى توزيع قناني المياه المبارَكة على المؤمنين. ثمّ استقبل غبطته المهنّئين بالعيد في الصالون البطريركي.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يناير 2019)

*اعادة افتتاح متحف تاريخ وتراث تسقوبا/ تللسقف*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 باسم روفائيل
 تصوير: فكتور الحكيم

 بمباركة سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل مقدسي  السامي الاحترام, مطران ابرشية القوش وتوابعها.. تم اعادة افتتاح متحف  تاريخ وتراث تسقوبا/ تللسقف (متحف ابني مارن سابقا).

 في صباح يوم الاحد.. (عيد الدنح) المصادف  6/1/2019 ورغم الجو الغائم والبارد, وفي الساعة 11 صباحا, تجمع ابناء  تللسقف والضيوف يتقدمهم سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل مقدسي وقام سيادته بقص  الشريط اعلانا باعادة افتتاح المتحف.
 بعد الافتتاح رحبت عريفة الحفل رندة صديق  التي تزينت بالزي التلسقوفي الاصيل بالحضور جميعا واكدت بان هذا المتحف هو  حماية لتاريخ  وتراث تللسقف وتاريخ وتراث الاباء والاجداد فيها.
 ثم القى سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل مقدسي كلمة رحب في بدايتها بالحضور جميعا ثم اشاد بجهود العاملين في انجاز هذا الصرح الكبير
 وقال: انها فرحة كبيرة لنرى هكذا شباب لهم  همة كبيرة لاحياء تاريخهم وتراثهم ونشكر الاب سالار بوداغ لمتابعته  الانجازات الكبيرة التي تشهدها بلدة تللسقف.
 واضاف: لي ثقة بان ابناء تللسقف سيسيرون  دائما للامام في هكذا امور ليرفعوا اسم تللسقف عاليا ومثلما كانت في الماضي  عظيمة نريد ان تكون افضل مستقبلا.
 وقال ايضا: اطلب منكم المزيد من الاعمال  الجبارة التي تتم بهمة واشراف الاب سالار بوداغ والعاملين في هذا المتحف  الكبير.. كان ابائنا واجدادنا جبارين في اعمالهم فلنقتدي بهم بكل اعمالنا  وان نتكاتف دائما مع الكنيسة لان الكنيسة هي الام التي تجمع الكل.
 ثم القى الاب سالار بوداغ كلمة شكر فيها  سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل مقدسي لحضوره ومشاركته فرحة ابناء بلدة تللسقف  وايضا قدم الشكر لجميع الضيوف والحاضرين.
 وقال: المتحف هو نقطة تاريخية يظهر تاريخ  وتراث وهوية وثقافة تللسقف البلدة المسيحية التي اقيمت قبل الاف السنين في  هذا السهل- سهل نينوى المعروف. المتحف امتداد لتاريخ تللسقف وهي محاولة من  الكنيسة والعاملين في المتحف وهم الاستاذ باسم روفائيل والشماس صباح رفوكا  والاخرين اعضاء اللجنة لتثبيت الهوية لهذه البلدة وعندما نعتز بالاباء  والاجداد معناه اعتزازنا وافتخارنا بهويتنا وثقافتنا وتاريخنا.
 وختم كلمته بان هذه هي الخطوة الاولى ومستقبلا ستكون هناك بناية اكبر ومتحف اكبر.
 ثم استعرض باسم روفائيل كيفية انشاء هذا المتحف, في البداية قدم الشكر لسيادة المطران وللحضور جميعا, وقال:
 تشكلت لجنة المتحف من صباح ميخا رفوكا,  عبدالله روئيل شطح, باسم روفائيل, رفعت فرج كيزو, حسيب حنا عربو, وكانت  باشراف الاباء الكهنة فارس ياقو ويوحنا رفوكا. بُدأ جمع المعلومات والمواد  التراثية لتللسقف سنة 2000 واستمر لمدة سنتين, وافتتح المتحف عام 2002 من  قبل سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل مقدسي بمشاركة سيادة المطران الراحل مار  عبدالاحد صنا وتحت اسم متحف ابني مارن للتاريخ والتراث.
 ثم بعد سنة اقفل المتحف واعيد افتتاحه من  قبل الاب ستيفن عصام في بناية كنيسة مار يعقوب سنة 2011 وعند بدأ هجمة  الارهابيين تم خزنه في احدى القاعات ونتيجة الخزن فقدت وحطمت 40 بالمئة من  مواده.
 واليوم نعيد افتتاحه من جديد باسم متحف تاريخ وتراث تسقوبا/ تللسقف, وكلنا امل بان يستمر هذه المتحف ويتوسع اكثر
 ثم قام سيادة المطران وجميع الحضور بجولة في اروقة المتحف.
 وتم خلال الاحتفالية تقديم الشكر الى كل من:
 اولاد المرحوم ايليا ياقو عم مرقس لموافقتهم لاقامة المتحف في بيتهم ولفترة معينة
 كل من ساهم في انجاز هذا الصرح الكبير من العاملين في المتحف
 لجنة الاعمار لقيامها بترميم بناية المتحف
 ومنظمةSOS  التي ساهمت في نقل وترتيب مواد المتحف وقيامها بطلاء البناية
 اللجنة المالية في خورنة ماركوركيس
 كل من تبرع بالمواد التراثية من ابناء بلدة تسقوبا/ تللسقف
 حضر احتفالية الافتتاح ممثلين من: مجلس  قضاء تلكيف, الدوائر الحكومية والرسمية, الاحزاب السياسية, الجهات الامنية,  مجلس شؤون القرية, ادارات المدارس, صندوق القرية, المختارين, منظمة SOS  الفرنسية, وجمع كبير من ابناء تسقوبا/ تللسقف.
 لجنة اعادة المتحف:
 اللجنة عملت باشراف الاب الدكتور سلار بوداغ راعي كنيسة ماركوركيس في تللسقف
 باسم روفائيل عم مرقس .. ترتيب وتنظيم المتحف
 صباح ميخا رفوكا ... ترتيب وتنظيم المخطوطات والكتب
 صفاء الياس خمرو.. متابعة الترميمات في بناية المتحف مع لجنة الاعمار
 لؤي فرنسيس عم بولص .. تصميم وطبع الصور والفلكسات
 حفظ الله تللسقف واهلها


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يناير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يستقبل أعضاء الرابطة الكلدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس لويس ساكو، ومعاونه سيادة مار باسيليوس يلدو، عصر يوم الاثنين 7  كانون الثاني 2019 وفدا كبير ضمن أعضاء الرابطة الكلدانية فرع بغداد، الذين  قدموا التهاني لغبطته لمناسبة عيد الميلاد ورأس السنة الميلادية.
 وتقدموا الى غبطته بتمنياتهم الطيبة له في  خدمته لكل ما فيه خير الكنيسة وازدهارها. مؤكدين مؤازرتهم للكنيسة وأن  يتخذوا رسالتيه الأخيرتين، موضوع دراسة والخروج على ضوئها بالمقررات  المناسبة، لمسيرة الرابطة. ودعا غبطة البطريرك الى التزام بمبدأ انضمامهم  الى الرابطة، وهو الاضطلاع بقضية ثنائية الأبعاد، على المستوين الكلداني  والمسيحي الكنسي.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يناير 2019)

*غبطة  البطريرك يونان يحتفل بالقداس بمناسبة عيد مار يوحنّا المعمدان والذكرى السنوية الثالثة والعشرين لرسامته الأسقفية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 ظهر يوم الإثنين ٧ كانون الثاني ٢٠١٩،  احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي في كنيسة مار اغناطيوس الأنطاكي في  الكرسي البطريركي، المتحف، بيروت، بمناسبة عيد مار يوحنّا المعمدان والذكرى  السنوية الثالثة والعشرين لرسامته الأسقفية التي تمّت بوضع يد المثلّث  الرحمات البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أنطون الثاني حايك، في كنيسة مار بطرس وبولس  في القامشلي – سوريا، في ٧ كانون الثاني ١٩٩٦، ورُسِم مع غبطته في اليوم  عينه سيادة المطران مار غريغوريوس الياس طبي رئيس أساقفة دمشق.
     شارك في القداس الأساقفة والكهنة والشمامسة والراهبات في البطريركية.
     وفي موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس،  استذكر غبطة أبينا البطريرك يوم سيامته الأسقفية ودعوته كي يكون أسقفاً  خادماً لأبرشية سيّدة النجاة في الولايات المتّحدة الأميركية وكندا،  منوّهاً إلى أنّ البداية كانت صعبة، ولكنّها حملت في الوقت عينه كلّ  المواعيد لمستقبل أفضل لأبناء كنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية المغتربين في  أميركا الشمالية، والبرهان على ذلك أنه اليوم لدينا أبرشيتنان هناك.
     وأشار غبطته إلى أنّ "ذكرى السيامة  الأسقفية بالنسبة لنا تجعلنا نفكّر بوعودنا والتزاماتنا ونيّاتنا وقناعتنا  بالتكرّي لخدمة الكنيسة التي دعانا إليها الرب يسوع"، متمنّياً على "جميع  المكرَّسين والمكرَّسات أن يراجعوا حياتهم ويتقووا بقناعتهم بالإلتزام  بالرب يسوع، كي يخدموا إخوتهم وأخواتهم أينما كانوا وحيثما دعاهم الرب".
     وفي ختام موعظته، تضرّع غبطته إلى  الرب يسوع كي "يباركنا ويمنحنا النِّعَم الضرورية حتّى نبقى أمناء لدعوتنا،  ونكون مثالاً للآخرين في المحبّة والقوّة والسلام الذي ننشره حولنا،  بشفاعة مار يوحنّا المعمدان الذي كان أميناً للرب حتّى الموت".
     وبعد القداس، هنّأ الحاضرون غبطتَه،  وتمنّوا له باسم الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية إكليروساً ومؤمنين، العمر  الطويل مكلَّلاً بالصحّة والعافية والنجاح في رعايته المباركة للكنيسة في  هذه الأزمنة الصعبة والعصيبة التي تمرّ بها بلدان شرقنا المعذَّب.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يناير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يترأس القداس الاحتفالي لعيد الدنح في كاتدرائية مار يوسف ببغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى قداس عيد الدنح (ذكرى معمودية يسوع المسيح  في نهر الأردن)، صباح الأحد 6 كانون الثاني 2019 في كاتدرائية مار يوسف  للكلدان ببغداد، وبمعية الأب نويل فرمان، سكرتير البطريرك.
 في عظته أكد غبطته على ظهور يسوع للعلن  وبدء رسالته رسميا بمعموديته: حلول الروح القدس وصوت الآب “هذا هو ابني  الحبيب الذي به سررت..”. فانطلق بعدها يسوع يكرز ويعلّم ويشفي المرضى ويغفر  الخطايا ويصنع الكثير من الآيات…
 إنه امتياز لنا نحن المؤمنين أن نلبس  المسيح بالمعمودية أي “نندمج” به ونمتلئ من الروح القدس ونصبح بنات وأبناء  الله. انه ابونا بكل معنى الكلمة، لذا علينا  ان نجسد بشارة الانجيل في  حياتنا اليومية.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يناير 2019)

*في برطلي كنيسة مار كوركيس تحتفي بشمامستها خدام المذبح المقدس*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - برطلي نت/
 تقرير وتصوير/متي المچي
 " وأمّا استِفانوسُ فإذ كانَ مَملوًّا إيمانًا وقوَّةً، كانَ يَصنَعُ عَجائبَ وآياتٍ عظيمَةً في الشَّعبِ " ( أعمال 6 : 8 )
 هكذا كان مار اسطيفانوس الشهيد مملؤاً  بالايمان و القوة ،وهو بكر الشهداء وشفيع الشمامسة ، أول من سفك دمه لأجل  الإيمان بالمسيح ، ولاجل التبشير بإسمه ، اختير مع ستة آخرين ليكونوا  مساعدين للتلاميذ الإثني عشر ، وتم وضع اليد عليهم بعد الصلاة . كان من  إسرائيل مستقيماً ، رجلا ً تقيا ً صالحا ًكما وصفه الكتاب المقدس رجلا ً  ممتلأ ً من الآيمان والروح القدس ونعمة وقوة من الله وقد منح كذلك موهبة  صنع العجائب . واهتدى إلى الإيمان بكرازة بطرس الرسول ، وُكِل إليه وللستة  الآخرين أعمال توزيع الصدقات والعناية بالأوقاف وخدمة المائدة المقدسة ،  وحمل القربان إلى من عاقته الموانع عن حضور الصلاة يوم الأحد ، وكانوا  يعمدون ويبشرون بالإنجيل . وكان شهيدنا يصنع عجائب وآيات عظيمة في الشعب ،  وبفضل الحكمة والروح فيه قاوم اليهود ، فلجأوا هم إلى الحيلة والكذب  ليوقعوا به وافتروا عليه بأنه نطق بكلمات تجديف على موسى ، فهيجوا الشعب  والشيوخ والكتبة عليه ، وبعد خطاب رائع انقضوا عليه كالذئاب، ورجموه خارج  المدينة ، وجثا على ركبتيه وصلى لاجل راجميه واعدائه . كما فعل المسيح.  فكلاهما قتلا خارج المدينة وصليا لاجل أعدائهما .
 ومعنى اسم اسطيفانوس  باليونانية هو ( الاكليل أوالتاج ) ، عاش الشهيد القديس ستيفانوس في مدينة  الاسكندرية وتثقف بالثقافة اليونانية ، ومات نحو سنة 37 ميلادية.

  وبهذه المناسبة احتفل شمامسة كنيسة مار كوركيس في برطلي بتذكار مار  اسطيفانوس شفيع الشمامسة. حيث اقيم مساء اليوم الثلاثاء 8 / 1 / 2019 قداس  احتفالي تراسه سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة الموصل  وكركوك وكردستان للسريان الكاثوليك الجزيل الاحترام بمعاونة الاباء الافاضل  وبمشاركة شمامسة الكنيسة وحضور جمع من المؤمنين. بعد ان بدأ سيادة راعي  الابرشية بقراءة وتلاوة فصل من الانجيل بعده اكمل الشمامسة القراءة  بالتناوب، اكراما لجهودهم في خدمة مذبح الرب. وكانت تلاوة الانجيل باللغات  (الايطالية – السريانية – السورث، اللهجة المحكية في برطلى).
 كل عام وشمامستنا بالف الف خير واعاده الرب علينا وعليكم بالخير والبركة.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يناير 2019)

*توافد المهنئين على البطريركية الكلدانية لأعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الجديدة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 شهدت آخر ايام السنة المنصرمة 2018 ورأس  السنة الجديدة، توافد اعداد من الزوار، جماعات وأفراد، لتقديم التهاني  بمناسبة أعياد الميلاد ورأس السنة الجديدة. فقد زار البطريركية للتهنئة كل  من: الأب منصور المخلصي، الاب القمص مينا الاورشليمي مع الأب الايكونوموس  يونان الفريد، أخوات يسوع الصغيرات،  الجمعية الخيرية الكلدانية،  الاعلاميان بسام ككا مع فالنتينا يؤارش، وجماعة فرح العطاء.
 كما توافد  على البطريركية، ممثلو رعيات لعدد من الكنائس مع كهنتها، وقد جاؤوا بأعداد  كبيرة، اكتض بهم الديوان البطريركي كما ازدانت بألوانهم الاحتفالية حدائق  البطريركية. وقد جاء هؤلاء الرعايا شيبا وشبابا اخوة وأخوات من: كنيسة مار  إيليا الحيري، كنيسة القلب الأقدس، كنيسة تهنئة العذراء مع كادر مجلة نجم  المشرق، كنيسة الصعود، وأخير وليس آخرا زار البطريركية وفد ثلاثي من كنائس:  حافظة الزروع- البياع، مار يوحنا المعمذان- المعلمين، ومار بطرس وبولس-  الميكانيك.
 وقد رحب بهم غبطة ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس ساكو،  ترحيبا جميلا، ومعه معاونه سيادة مار باسيليوس، وحضر جوانب من الزيارات  أيضا سيادة المعاون البطريرك مار شليمون وردوني، كما حضرها الأب نويل فرمان  سكرتير الكردينال، والأخت د. إخلاص مقدسي أمينة سر البطريركية. وتداولوا  مع مار لويس ساكو جملة من الأمور كان ابرزها، الالتفاف الجماهيري العراقي  بنحو موحد وغير مسبوق للاحتفال بأعياد رأس السنة الميلادية، كرد شعبي  تلقائي على بعض الاصوات المتعصبة، وتطلعوا بروح الرجاء الى عراق مزدهر  بكافة اطيافه.


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يناير 2019)

* بالوثائق... رئيس ديوان اوقاف الديانات يفند  الادعاءات بالتقصير في الحفاظ على الكنائس التراثية وبيعها أو استثمارها  ويثبت متابعة تأهيل الكنائس التراثية في الشورجة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أعلام ديوان اوقاف الديانات
 ردا على اللقاءات التلفزيونية التي أجراها  عدد من سياسيي الصدفة الذين يدعون انتماءاتهم للمكون المسيحي وتضليل  المجتمع بوثائق منقوصة الدليل وتوجيه الإتهامات إلى ديوان أوقاف الديانات  المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية بالتقصير في الحفاظ على الكنائس  التراثية وبيعها أو استثمارها .
 بين السيد رعد جليل كجةجي رئيس ديوان  اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية عدم قيام الديوان  بإعطاء أي موافقات لاستثمار أو بيع أي كنيسة في عموم العراق ومنها كنيستي  مريم العذراء في الشورجة والحكمة الإلهية في العطيفية ، ونرفق عددا من  المراسلات التي تتعلق بمتابعة الديوان لتأهيل وصيانة الكنائس التراثية في  الشورجة منذ سنة ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ، ولغاية الآن ومن ضمنها المراسلات مع مكتب رئيس  الوزراء والأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء و وزارة الثقافة ووزارة التخطيط  والتي تكشف زيف ما جاء به هؤلاء السياسيين وتوضح حقيقة الإهتمام الجاد  والمتابعة الحثيثة من قبل الديوان وأن التقصير جاء من عدم قيام المسؤولين  السابقين في وزارة الثقافة في توقيع عقد التاهيل للكنائس المذكورة مع  الشركة المنفذة بالرغم من موافقة الديوان على احالة العمل ، وبعدها قيام  وزارة التخطيط بايقاف تمويل المشاريع الجديدة بسبب الازمة الاقتصادية التي  مر بها البلد ، علما انه قد تم ادراج مشروع اعداد المخططات لتاهيل الكنائس  المذكورة ضمن الموازنة الاستثمارية لعام 2019 .
 كذلك نود أن نبين ان لكل طائفة رئيس روحي  (متولي) يملك مرسوم جمهوري وحجة تولية لإدارة الأوقاف وأن القانون العراقي  يكفل له حق استبدال أو إستثمار الأراضي أو المنشأت الأخرى الموكولة تحت  توليته بناءا على ما تقتضي مصلحة الطائفة باستثناء الكنائس ودور العبادة  التراثية والاثرية التي تحكمها قوانين وتعليمات اخرى .
  وليس الأمر كما يحب مثيري الفتن من بعض السياسيين أن يصوروه للشعب العراقي مكيلين إتهامات بالفساد بحق رجال الدين دون وجه حق.
 هذه ليست المرة الأولى التي يتم فيها كيل  الإتهامات الباطلة ونشر المعلومات المضللة من قبل سياسيي الصدفة بحق  الديوان ورجالات الكنيسة بل سبقتها أخرى وذلك لعدم قدرتهم على التدخل في  شؤون الديوان طوال السنوات الماضية أو في شؤون الأوقاف العائدة للطوائف أو  حتى التحدث بإسمهم ، بل على العكس تم وضع الثقة بالديوان من قبل مكتب رئيس  الوزراء ومجلس القضاء الأعلى ووزارة العدل للمحافظة على الدور والممتلكات  العائدة للمسيحيين مما قطع الطريق أمام مافيات العقارات وشركائهم من  الإستيلاء على ممتلكات الأوقاف والمسيحيين .


----------



## paul iraqe (10 يناير 2019)

*تهاني وزيارات لكنيسة مار يوسف الكلدانية في السليمانية بمناسبة عيد الميلاد وراس السنة  2018- 2019*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

     بمناسبة عيد الميلاد ورأس السنة  الجديدة استقبل الخوري اسطيفان ربان والاب ايمن عزيز والاب ينس بيتزولد في  كنيسة مار يوسف  للكلدان في السليمانية عددا من المهنئين بهذه المناسبة  وكانت السيدة هيرو ابراهيم احمد عقيلة الرئيس العراقي الراحل السيد جلال  الطالباني من اوائل المهنئين بهذه المناسبة كما كان من بين المهنئين عدد  كبيرمن الشخصيات السياسية والحزبية ومن مختلف الأحزاب والكيانات السياسية  في اقليم كوردستان والعراق  وعدد من  رجال الدين المسلمين والزرادشتيين و  الايزيديين والكاكائيين، بالاضافة إلى العديد من المواطنين الذين قدموا  التهاني، هذا وقد استمرت الزيارات لغاية 7/1/2019 .
    وبهذه المناسبة تتقدم رعية السليمانية  للكلدان بالشكر لجميع من قدم التهاني  سواء عن طريق الزيارة او ارسال برقية  التهنئة متمنين لهم  كل البركات ودوام الموفقية.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2019)

*النائب السابق رائد اسحق يبحث مع رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي توزيع الاراضي في سهل نينوى*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 التقى رائد اسحق عضو مجلس النواب السابق الثلاثاء 8 كانون الثاني الجاري في بغداد رئيس مجلس النواب محمد الحلبوسي.
 وجرى خلال اللقاء الذي حضره ايضا نواب  المكون المسيحي في البرلمان الحالي ريحان ايوب وبرهان الدين اسحق، الحديث  عن موضوع توزيع الاراضي في سهل نينوى والمخاطر التي قد تسببها هذه الخطوة  اذا ما تمت الموافقة عليها خصوصا والمنطقة تتوجه نحو لملمة جراحها بعد  مرحلة داعش واعادة الثقة بين مكوناتها.
 واوضح النائب اسحق اننا مع انصاف ذوي  الشهداء وشريحة الموظفين ولكن ان لا يكون ذلك على حساب احداث تغيير  ديموغرافي في المناطق التي يتواجد فيها المسيحيون والتغيير في التركيبة  السكانية فيها.
 مشيرا الى ان الدستور كان واضحا في هذه  النقطة وفي المادة ٢٣ / ثالثا / ب حيث يحظر التملك لاغراض التغيير السكاني.   ونوه اسحق الى ان المحكمة الاتحادية العليا كانت دقيقة في تفسيرها لهذه  المادة وذكرت ان الدستور حظر تمليك او تملك الاشخاص افرادا اوجماعات  للعقارات بكل اجناسها وانواعها بكل ارجاء العراق سواء كان ذلك على مستوى  القرية او الناحية او القضاء او المحافظة وباي وسيلة من وسائل التمليك او  التملك وذلك اذا كان وراء ذلك التمليك او التملك هدف او غاية التغيير  السكاني وخصوصياته القومية والاثنية او الدينية او المذهبية.
 كما اشار النائب السابق رائد اسحق لرسالة السادة المطارنة الى رئيس مجلس الوزراء السابق الدكتور حيدر العبادي بهذا الخصوص ايضا .
 وكان النائب السابق رائد اسحق قد بحث قبل اللقاء، موضوع توزيع الاراضي مع عدد من نواب المكون المسيحي في مجلس النواب العراقي .


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2019)

*ديوان اوقاف الديانات يتقدم بشكوى إلى الرئاسات الثلاث والادعاء العام بحق الصميدعي والموسوي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام ديوان اوقاف الديانات/
 صرح السيد رعد جليل كجةجي رئيس ديوان  اوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية بأن الديوان تقدم  بشكوى لدى رئاسة مجلس الوزراء ورئاسة الجمهورية ورئاسة مجلس النواب ورئاسة  الادعاء العام بتاريخ 10/1/2019 بحق كل من الصميدعي والموسوي حول تصريحاتهم  المسيئة للمكون المسيحي خلال فترة عيد ميلاد السيد المسيح ورأس السنة  الميلادية، وهي تصريحات تخالف مبدأ التعايش السلمي والعيش المشترك وتتجاوز  على الدستور العراقي، علما انها ليست المرة الاولى التي يتم بها استخدام  التحريض والكراهية ضد المسيحيين والايزيديين والصابئة المندائيين. 

 إن لمثل هذه التصريحات الدور السلبي في نشر التعصب الفكري والديني وإنتشار  عصابات إرهابية تمزق الصف العراقي وقد أدت سابقا إلى قتل رجال الدين  وتفجير دور العبادة وتهجير المواطنين الأبرياء ليعيشوا غرباء في وطنهم.

 وحرصا من الديوان على السلم المجتمعي وإيمانا بدور الرئاسات الثلاث  والقضاء والادعاء العام  في تحقيق الأمن والأمان لكافة أبناء الشعب العراقي  دون أي تفرقة طائفية أو دينية أو عرقية أو فكرية، تم توجيه مذكرة للمطالبة  بإتخاذ الإجراءات الرادعة بحق المشار اليهما وجميع الخطباء الاخرين الذين  سلكوا نفس الاتجاه التحريضي لمنع انتشار الخطاب الطائفي ولكي لا يعاد  العراق إلى خندق الطائفية والحقد وإنما الإنفتاح على العيش المشترك وتبني  الخطاب الوحدوي الذي يساهم في استقرار العراق وتقدمه وإزدهاره.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يستقبل القسّيس حبيب بدر رئيس الكنيسة الإنجيلية في بيروت*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة الخامسة من مساء يوم  الخميس 10 كانون الثاني 2019، استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس  يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، سيادةَ القسّيس حبيب  بدر رئيس الكنيسة الإنجيلية في بيروت ورئيس مجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط عن  عائلة الكنائس الإنجيلية، وعضو اللجنة التنفيذية للمجلس الأعلى للكنيسة  الإنجيلية في سوريا ولبنان، وذلك في مقرّ الكرسي البطريركي، المتحف، بيروت.
     خلال اللقاء، قدّم سيادته إلى غبطته  التهاني بمناسبة عيد الميلاد المجيد وحلول العام الجديد، سائلاً الله أن  تكون هذه الأعياد سبب بركة وخير وازدهار للكنيسة وللبنان والعالم.
     وتطرّق الحديث إلى العلاقات الطيّبة  التي تجمع الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية والكنيسة الإنجيلية، وكذلك الشؤون  المسكونية، سيّما عمل الكنائس ودورها في مجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط قبيل  انعقاد اجتماع اللجنة التنفيذية للمجلس في أواخر الشهر الحالي.
     كما وجّه القسّيس حبيب بدر إلى غبطته  بطاقة الدعوة الرسمية لحضور الإحتفال بتدشين المقرّ الجديد للمجمع الأعلى  للكنيسة الإنجيلية في سوريا ولبنان.
     حضر هذا اللقاء الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2019)

*سفير جمهورية أرمينيا الجديد لدى العراق يقدم أوراق اعتماده*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ازتاك بالعربي/
 أفاد المكتب الإعلامي لرئاسة  الجمهورية العراقية أن رئيس العراقي برهم صالح تسلم في قصر السلام ببغداد  أوراق اعتماد سفير جمهورية أرمينيا الجديد لدى العراق هراتشيا بولاديان  بمناسبة تسلمه مهام عمله الجديد.
 وجرى خلال مراسيم التسليم، التي حضرها  وزير الخارجية محمد علي الحكيم ورئيس ديوان رئاسة الجمهورية نصير العاني،  بحث السبل الكفيلة بالارتقاء بالعلاقات مع أرمينيا والتنسيق والتعاون بما  يخدم المصالح المشتركة.
 وذكرت صفحة السفارة الأرمينية في العراق  أنه في بداية اللقاء نقل السفير هراتشيا بولاديان تحيات فخامة رئيس جمهورية  أرمينيا السيد أرمين سركسيان، ومن ثم أكد السفير على أهمية تعزيز وتطوير  التعاون الثنائي بين البلدين وفي كافة المجالات، وسيكون ذلك ضمن جدول  اعماله اليومي وأعرب عن استعداده التام لتعزيزوتعميق علاقات الصداقة  الأرمنية – العراقية.
 ومن جانبه رحب الرئيس برهم صالح بالسفير  الجديد متمنياً له طيب الاقامة في العراق والنجاح في مهامه، وتطرق الرئيس  للدورالكبير للأرمن العراقيين في تطوير العلاقات بين البلدين، وذكر بأن  الأرمن في العراق لديهم جذور تأريخية وهم يعتبرون من المساهمين في إحياء  الإرث الثقافي العراقي، كما دعا الرئيس أرمينيا للمشاركة في إعادة اعمار  العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يناير 2019)

*الاجتماع الدوري الاعتيادي للهيئة الادارية لمجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقدت الهيئة الادارية لمجلس عشائر السريان  / برطلي اجتماعها الدوري الاعتيادي لشهر كانون الثاني برئاسة السيد روني  شمعون شعانا النائب الثاني للمجلس وذلك في تمام الساعة السادسة من مساء يوم  الخميس الموافق 10 / 01 / 2019 في مقر المجلس وبحضور الاب الفاضل د. بهنام  بينوكا راعي خورنة مار كوركيس في برطلي عضو الهيئة الاستشارية للمجلس  وحضور كافة اعضاء الهيئة الادارية ماعدا السادة باسم كوركيس تندرو وصليوة  كوركيس يونان بعذر مشروع.هذا وقد زار المجلس قبل الاجتماع الاب الفاضل  الخوري قرياقوس حنا طراجي كاهن كنيسة مريم العذراء في برطلي السريانية .
 تضمن الاجتماع المحاور التالية :-
 1- الجانب المالي والاداري للمجلس
 2- نشاطات المجلس في الفترة المنصرمة
 3- الوضع الامني في المنطقة
 واستغرق الاجتماع زهاء الساعتين .

 المزيد على الرابط التالي :
https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.379086792662960&type=1&l=437fb00279


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يناير 2019)

* الدرجات الوظيفية الشاغرة الخاصة بالمكون المسيحي في وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بمتابعة واهتمام ديوان أوقاف الديانات  المسيحية والأيزيدية والصابئة المندائية وتنفيذا لتوصيات لجنة احتياجات  المكونات والمشكلة بموجب الأمر الديواني (33) لسنة 2018م استنادا الى قرار  مجلس الوزراء بالعدد (86) لسنة 2018م.
    نرفق ادناه كتاب وزارة التعليم العالي  والبحث العلمي والمتضمن الدرجات الوظيفية الشاغرة في تشكيلاتها والخاصة  بالمكون المسيحي للعام 2016م تعويضا عن تاركي الوظيفة والمستقيلين  والمتقاعدين..
    على الراغبين بالتقديم للتعيين ومن الذين تنطبق عليهم الشروط المطلوبة مراجعة الجامعات المشار اليها بكتاب الوزارة.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يناير 2019)

*تأهيل المدارس في قرى النمرود وقضاء الحمدانية خطوة لتحقيق السلام*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 متابعة / جميل الجميل
  قامت جمعية بين نهرين الفرنسية بتوزيع  اجهزة ومستلزمات مدرسية بالتعاون مع منظمة جسر الى (UPP) لعدّة مدارس في  قضاء الحمدانية والتي شملت " النمرود ، قريطاخ ، السلامية ، عمر مندان ،  كنهش ، باصخرة ، قره قوش "  ضمن مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى صباح  هذا اليوم المصادف 15 كانون الثاني 2019 في تربية الحمدانية.
  بدأت فعالية التوزيع بحضور قائممقام قضاء  الحمدانية " عصام دعبول " ومدير تربية قضاء الحمدانية " رافد توّايا "  ومدير جمعية بين نهرين الفرنسية " الأب أفرام سقط " ورئيسة بعثة منظمة جسر  إلى "إلينورا بياسي" ومدراء المدارس المشمولة بالتوزيع.
  أشار الأب سقط رئيس جمعية بين نهرين  الفرنسية " إنّ هذا التوزيع جاء نتيجة زيارة لهذه القرى قبل أربعة أشهر مع  السيدة إلينورا بياسي ، وحينما رأينا أنّ هذه المدارس لا تتوفر في بعضها  الأبواب والشبابيك والمصاطب وإنّها متدهوة وبالرّغم من ذلك الطلبة  يرتادونها لنيل العلم ، كما أنّني رأيت عبارات مكتوبة على جدران هذه  المدارس " نحن إخوة " كانت هذه الخطوة التي جعلتنا أن نمدّ الجسور ونساعد  هذه القرى ونفتح حوارا معهم لمساعدتهم وجعلهم يتعرّفون على أنشطتنا ونبادر  معهم بحسن النيّة لتحقيق السلام والعيش المشترك بين هذه المجتمعات ، كما  أنّ المبادرة جاءت من تبرعات طلبة في مدارس فرنسية كخطوة لتشجيع الطلبة  العراقيين الذين يدرسون في ظروف صعبة".
  وأضافت إلينور بياسي رئيسة بعثة منظمة  UPP في العراق " إنّ هذه المبادرة تجعل القرى والأرياف المهملة أن تكون  نقطة إنطلاق لتحقيق السلام ودمجهم في المجتمع ولا سيّما إنّ التعليم هو  خطوة مهمة لتحقيق السلام من خلال الطلاب ، كما أضافت إنّ هذه المدارس  مشمولة في مشروعنا " مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى " بإعادة تأهيلها  وترميمها نتجية الخراب الذي لحق بها من الحرب الاخيرة ، وكانت خطوة مهمة  ليتم توزيع هذه المواد لهذه المدارس".
  وأشار مدير مدرسة كنهش أحمد خالد منصور "  نشكر المنظمات التي تدعم مدارسنا في قرية عمر مندان وكنهس وأخص بالذكر  منظمة UPP لما تقدّمه لنا من دعم مادي ومعنوي ومساهمتها في البدء في إعادة  تأهيل هذه المدارس المتضررة من الحرب الأخيرة ونتمنى أن يتحقق السلام في  محافظتنا العزيزة نينوى".
  شملت المواد والمستلزمات حواسيب وطابعات  وطاولات ومستلزمات أخرى تقنية ، وأستهدفت المساعدات ما يقارب سبعة مدارس  يرتادها ما يقارب 5850 طالب وطالبة عانوا من الحروب والنزاعات التي جعلتهم  ينقطعون عن الدراسة والتي أثّرت على مدارسهم.
  جدير ذكره بأنّ مشروع مدّ الجسور بين  مجتمعات نينوى بمرحلته الثانية قد إنقسم إلى قسمين : القسم الأول هو إعادة  وتأهيل مجموعة من المدارس في محافظة نينوى وبناء قدرات الكادر التربوي  وإقامة فعّاليات تعزز السلام مع الطلبة، والقسم الثاني بدأ ببناء قدرات  نشطاء المجتمع المدني في مواضيع عديدة وتنمية قدراتهم ليكونوا وكلاء السلام  في مدنهم ومانعي الصراعات ، وسيشمل عدّة أنشطة وفعاليات وحملات والعمل مع  الإذاعات لبث برامج السلام ، والمشروع ممّول من الوزارة الفدرالية للتعاون  الإقتصادي والتنمية وتنفيذ منظمة جسر إلى الإيطاليةUPP.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يناير 2019)

*قادة مسيحيون عراقيون يطالبون بمزيد من الدعم لمسيحيي سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- عون الكنيسة المتألمة/ 
 2019/01/14

 "نرجوكم بأن لا تكونوا متفرجين فقط وصامتين عن مأساتنا. ندعوكم لدعم مسيحيي العراق ... بينما لا يزال هناك متسع من الوقت ".
 كان هذا النداء العاجل ضمن النداء المشترك الذي وقعه قادة الكنائس  المسيحية الثلاث الرئيسية في منطقة سهل نينوى في العراق والموجه إلى  الحكومات الوطنية والوكالات الدولية الأخرى.

 "ما زال هناك الكثير للقيام به"   لتسهيل عودة المسيحيين "إلى مناطقهم التاريخية التي طردوا منها خلال غزو  تنظيم داعش في الفترة 2014-17". وهكذا قُدم البيان الذي وقعه كبار ممثلي  الكنيسة الكلدانية الكاثوليكية والكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية والكنيسة  السريانية الأرثوذكسية، مع أعضاء آخرين في لجنة إعادة إعمار نينوى (NRC)  التي تم تشكيلها بشكل مشترك بينهما لهذا الغرض.

 يقدم نداء العمل التفاصيل التالية عن  التقدم المحرز في أعماله منذ إنشائه في عام 2017: من أصل 13904 منزل في  حاجة إلى التعمير،  تم حتى الآن تجديد 5446 منزلاً في حين يخضع حاليا 84  منزلاً آخر للتعمير. حتى الآن عادت 45.68ظھ من العائلات التي فرت من منطقة  سهل نينوى في عام 2014 - أي 9060 عائلة - الى مناطقها.

  إن جوهر البيان الصادر عن لجنة  المصالحة الوطنية هو أن عملية إعادة إعمار هذه المنازل قد تباطأت في الأشهر  القليلة الماضية من عام 2018، بسبب الافتقار إلى الدعم المالي: وبالتالي  فإن الحاجة ملحة للاستئناف.
 كما أكدوا: "إن 2000 عائلة أخرى متلهفة  للعودة، ولكن ليس لديها وسيلة للقيام بذلك". وحقيقة أن عودة هؤلاء  المسيحيين إلى منازلهم السابقة "مسألة ملحة للغاية، لأن نافذة الوقت للعودة  بأمان يتم إغلاقها". لأنه إذا لم يعودوا الآن لاستعادة منازلهم، فإن  الآخرين سيحتلونها. علاوة على ذلك، فإن الحكومة العراقية لا تميل إلى حماية  المنازل الفارغة"، واختتم البيان بـ" نداء للعمل ".
 ما يطالب به هؤلاء الزعماء الدينيون  المجتمع الدولي للمساعدة هو "ليس مجرد إعادة الناس لمنازلهم، بل مشروعًا  أكثر تكاملاً" يهدف أيضًا إلى "استعادة شعورهم بالكرامة الإنسانية".  ويؤكدون على الحاجة الأساسية إلى المساعدة المالية المنسقة، لا سيما في  مجال التعليم، لمعالجة "الوضع الحرج لهذه الصدمة"، و "من أجل خلق الاستقرار  الاقتصادي من خلال تعزيز الشركات الصغيرة من خلال تطوير المشاريع الصغيرة  ومنح القروض" من أجل منع وقوع هذه المجتمعات في الفقر الذي سوف يدفعهم الى  أن يتخذو قرارا بالهجرة. كما يصرون على ضرورة اتخاذ تدابير لـ"الحماية  القانونية للمسيحيين والأقليات الأخرى وحقوقهم الأساسية، لا سيما  المواطنة".
 كما أعرب قادة الكنيسة عن تقديرهم للدور  الهام الذي لعبه المجلس النرويجي للاجئين، وهي لجنة أنشئت بدعم من المؤسسة  الخيرية الكاثوليكية الدولية الرعوية ومؤسسة "عون الكنيسة المتألمة" (ACN  International) ، للإشراف المشترك على برنامج إعادة الإعمار، والموارد  المالية الواردة. ومع ذلك، فإنهم يشيرون في الوقت نفسه إلى أن الضغط على  الكنائس "هائل" لأن "الناس يعتقدون أن الكنيسة قادرة على التعامل معها  بسهولة تامة". هذا هو السبب في "أننا ما زلنا بحاجة إلى الكثير من  المساعدة".
 بعد تحرير الموصل ومدن وقرى سهل نينوى،  خرجت ACN بفكرة وهي نوع من "خطة مارشال" - وهو برنامج إعادة إعمار للمنطقة،  مصمم لإعطاء الأمل للاجئين المسيحيين المهجرين هناك وتشجيعهم للعودة إلى  منازلهم. كرست ACN حوالي 7 مليون دولار لبرنامج إعادة الإعمار أو للبيوت  الخاصة.
 منذ سبتمبر/ أيلول  2018 كانت ACN أيضا تحدد برنامج المساعدات المالية لإعادة بناء الكنائس والهياكل الكنسية الأخرى في المنطقة.
 ومن الأولويات الأخرى لعمل ACN تنسيق المبادرات الرامية إلى تنبيه  السياسيين والهيئات الدولية إلى الحاجة إلى برنامج إنمائي طويل الأجل  للمسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط. وقد حقق العمل الجاد والالتزام من قبل هذه  المؤسسة الخيرية ثمارًا جيدة، ومنها في الإعلان الأخير عن برامج المعونة من  قبل الحكومتين الألمانية والنمساوية لإعادة إعمار المنطقة. وفي الآونة  الأخيرة أيضا بتوقيع قانون جديد من جانب الحكومة الأمريكية لتخصيص  المساعدات لضحايا الإبادة الجماعية في العراق وسوريا.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يناير 2019)

*غبطة الكردينال ساكو يلتقي مع وزير الخارجية الايراني في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 التقى صباح الاثنين 14 كانون الثاني 2019  غبطة البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة المطران  مار باسيليوس يلدو بمعالي وزير الخارجية الايرني السيد محمد جواد ظريف  اثناء زيارته الى بغداد في مقر اقامته بدار ضيافة رئاسة الوزراء من خلال  الاجتماع الذي عقده معالي الوزير مع مكونات الشعب العراقي من المسيحيين  والصابئة المندائيين والتركمان والكورد الفيليين.
 في بداية اللقاء رحب سعادة السفير  الايراني في بغداد بالحضور ثم اعطى الكلمة الى غبطة البطريرك ساكو الذي  تحدث عن الكنيسة الكلدانية وحضورها في بلاد فارس منذ القرون الاولى ولحد  اليوم  وتتطلع الى  رعاية خاصة،  كما طلب من معاليه في زيارته للمرجعيات  الدينية التأكيد على الخطاب الديني المعتدل ونبذ الخطابات التحريضية  والتكفيرية.
 بعد ذلك تحدث كل من الحضور بكلمات موجزة  ومن ثم كانت الكلمة الختامية لمعالي وزير الخارجية الذي عبر عن سروره بهذا  اللقاء وابدى استعداده لنقل مقترحات واراء الحضور الى المعنيين.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يناير 2019)

*وفد من المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية يزور متحف (تلا زقيفا: تللسقف) ويلتقي الأب د. سالار بوداغ*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية 

 زار وفد من المديرية العامة للثقافة  والفنون السريانية في إقليم كردستان العراق، بلدة تللسقف التابعة لقضاء  تلكيف - سهل نينوى، وذلك صباح يوم السبت الموافق 13/1/2019.
 وترأس الوفد الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل  المديرالعام للثقافة والفنون السريانية، وضم السيد رائد جرجيس مدير الثقافة  والفنون السريانية - دهوك، والسيد كلدو رمزي مدير متحف التراث السرياني،  وكان في استقبال الوفد السيد باسم روفائيل مسؤول متحف تللسقف.
 وتوجه الوفد في مستهل زيارته الى متحف  تاريخ وتراث (تلا زقيفا: تسقوبا/ تللسقف) للتهنئة بمناسبة افتتاحه، وأطلع  على المقتنيات التراثية من المعدات المنزلية والزراعية، والمخطوطات  السريانية الثمينة، وفخاريات تللسقف التي تظهر هوية البلدة وتراثها  الثقافي، والتي تعد امتداداً لتاريخ وحضارة شعبنا في أرض الآباء والأجداد  بسهل نينوى.
 كما قام الوفد بزيارة  كنيسة مار كوركيس  للكلدان الكاثوليك التي تم اعمارها مؤخراً بعد عودة أهالي تللسقف إلى  موطنهم، والتقى الأب د. سالار بوداغ راعي الكنيسة الذي بدوره قيّم زيارة  الوفد الضيف، ودعمه للتراث السرياني، ومتحف تللسقف تحديداً.
 وتحدث الأب د. بوداغ عن اوضاع أبناء شعبنا في تللسقف، ومشاريع إعادة اعمار البلدة، والأنشطة الثقافية فيها.
 وبدوره شكر الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل،  الاب د. سالار على حفاوة الاستقبال، وثمن دوره في عملية إعادة اعمار  تللسقف، والاهتمام بالثقافة والتراث السرياني ودعمه لمتحف تللسقف وجهوده في  ابراز هوية وتاريخ شعبنا فيها، مؤكدا على التواصل والتعاون الدائم بين  الطرفين خدمة لثقافة وتراث شعبنا.
  وفي ختام الزيارة تم اهداء نسخة من طبعة  نفيسة للعهد القديم – التوراة، إلى متحف التراث السرياني في عنكاوا، حيث  تعود لأول ترجمة مطبوعة للتوراة إلى السريانية ويذكر أن هذه الطبعة (طبعة  أورميا لعام 1852 م)، جاءت بعمودين: الأيمن بالسريانية الكلاسيكية، والأيسر  بالسريانية الحديثة (السوريث).


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يناير 2019)

*كنيسة تهدم وتزال اين ولماذا ومن المسؤول ؟؟*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد 

 أمس الأحد المصادف 13 كانون الثاني،  بتوجيه من سيادة المطران يوحنا بطرس موشي، قامت مجموعة من الخبراء الأجانب،  يصحبهم أفراد من منظمة حمورابي بتفقد كنائسنا في الساحل الأيمن من مدينة  الموصل، ولما وصلوا إلى منطقة حوش الخان في الميدان، حيث يتواجد فيها  مجموعة من الكنائس، وقفوا على الجريمة النكراء التي كانت تفعلها مجموعة  تدعي على نفسها أنها مكلفة برفع الأنقاض وإزالة العبوات الموجودة في  كنيستنا، كنيسة الطاهرة مريم العذراء المحبول بها بلا دنس، التي وضعت أسسها  عام 1858 وتم فتحها وتكريسها في 8 كانون الأول عام 1862.
 ما شاهده هؤلاء الحضور جريمة لا تغتفر لم  تقل وقاحة عن جريمة داعش، حيث كانوا يحملون الأنقاض بصورة همجية وعشوائية  غير مبالين بقدسية المكان وحرمته لا الدينية ولا الأثرية، وقد طالت جريمتهم  إلى فتح مدفن الأآباء الكهنة المدفونين تحت الكنيسة، وعلى إحداث أضرار حتى  في الكنيسة القديمة المجاورة التي يعود تاريخها إلى القرن السادس الميلادي  والتي تحمل اسم مريم العذراء سيدة الانتقال.
 اتصلت هذه المجموعة بسيادة راعي الأبرشية، يوحنا بطرس موشي، لتبلغه بالأمر، فأوعز حالا بإيقاف العمل وتوثيق الجريمة بالصور. 
 صباح هذا اليوم الاثنين المصادف 14 كانون  الثاني، توجه سيادة راعي الأبرشية المطران يوحنا بطرس موشي بنفسه إلى مكان  الجريمة ومعه سكرتيره الخاص الأب مجيد عطالله، والكاهن المسؤول عن الكنيسة  الأب عمانوئيل كلو، وممثل من الوقف المسيحي، وممثل من دائرة الآثار في  نينوى، وممثل من القوى الأمنية، والشهود على الجريمة. ومن مكان الجريمة أمر  سيادة المطران بتقديم شكوى رسمية ضد الجهة المنفذة، وأخرى ضد محافظ نينوى  باعتباره حامي المدينة والعين الساهرة على اماكن العبادة فيها، علاوة على  دورها ومحلاتها.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يناير 2019)

*اتحاد النساء الاشوري يقدم التهنئة لمنظمة شلومو للتوثيق بمناسبة الذكرى الثالثة لتأسيسها*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الإتحاد- أربيل 
  بغية تقديم التهنئة بمناسبة الذكرى  الثالثة لتأسيس منظمة شلومو للتوثيق، قام وفد من فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء  الاشوري، يوم السبت ظ،ظ¢ كانون الثاني ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© بزيارة  مقر المنظمة في عنكاوا.  وضم الوفد كل من السيدة نجيبة حنانيا مسؤولة فرع أربيل والسيدة مارلين يوسف  مسؤولة علاقات الإقليم  والسيدة وردية تمرس عضوة فرع أربيل للاتحاد.   
 هذا وكان في استقبالهم السيد فارس ججو  رئيس المنظمة وعدد من أعضاء المنظمة، حيث قدم الوفد التهنئة بالمناسبة  متمنين لهم النجاح والتوفيق في عملهم من أجل خدمة شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري.









​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يناير 2019)

*الخورأسقف ثابت بولس كاهن بلدة كرمليس: احتفالات عام 2019 ولادة جديدة لسهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اسيا نيوز/
  وصف الخورأسقف ثابت بولس، راعي خورنة مار  أدي في بلدة كرمليس بسهل نينوى احتفالات أعياد ميلاد العام الجديد 2019   في الموصل وسهل نينوى ، التي كانت تعتبر معقل تنظيم داعش الرئيس ، على  إنها ولادة جديدة للمنطقة وفرصة لإعادة بناء النسيج الاجتماعي فيها ودعوة  للتحاور المسيحي الاسلامي ضد التطرف .
 وقال الخورأسقف ، ثابت ، في حديث لموقع  آسيا نيوز الاخباري بمناسبة احتفالات أعياد الميلاد إنه إذا كان العام 2014  عاماً أسود شهد هجرة الاساقفة وأبناء الطائفة المسيحية عقب ظهور تنظيم  داعش ، فان العام 2019 سيكون عام ولادة جديدة لأبناء الطائفة في سهل نينوى  وعودة المهجرين وإعادة بناء النسيج الاجتماعي في المنطقة.
 وأضاف بقوله " علينا أن نرعى عودة ولادة  الطائفة المسيحية في سهل نينوى ومنح الناس معنىً جديداً لحياتهم ليتجاوزوا  المصاعب التي واجهوها . أعياد الميلاد تقام هنا بشكل اعتيادي لوصول المنطقة  الى درجة معينة من الاستقرار بعد سنة ونصف من دحر تنظيم داعش الارهابي  فيها".
 وقال راعي الكنيسة الكلدانية في بلدة  كرمليس في سهل نينوى بان روح التفاؤل تظهر بان الاوقات السوداء قد اصبحت  وراء ظهورنا وان بهجة أعياد الميلاد واضحة من خلال معالم الزينة في كنائس  كرامليس وقرة قوش ومناطق كثيرة من سهل نينوى حتى إنها أصبحت أكثر مما كانت  عليه قبل ظهور داعش . أعياد الميلاد ستكون ولادة جديدة مفعمة بالسلم  والامان وستكون نقطة لبداية جديدة وعنصر قوة للمجتمع ، يقول الخورأسقف ثابت  .

 بعد سنوات من العنف والارهاب ، الحياة في مناطق شمالي العراق  في الموصل وسهل نينوى والحمدانية ، بدأت تعود تدريجياً لوضعها الطبيعي ،  وان كثير من العوائل التي عادت مؤخراً للمدينة فضلوا قضاء عطلهم مع أقاربهم  واصدقائهم الذين بقوا في قراهم . 

 من جانب آخر يستعد المسيحيون  في سهل نينوى الاحتفال بتنصيب مطران جديد للموصل والذي من المقرر أن يكون  الاسبوع المقبل بتاريخ 18 كانون الثاني حيث سيتم اختيار الأب نجيب ميخائيل  موسى ليكون مطران الموصل وذلك بعد مرور 25 عاماً على منصب ابريشة الموصل في  مساهماته بالجانب الثقافي وتعزيز إرث التاريخ المسيحي بوجه حملة تنظيم  داعش التدميرية .

 وقال الخورأسقف ثابت إن من بين الأولويات التي  سيتولاها في المستقبل القريب هي الاستعدادات لعمليات إعادة الاعمار في  المنطقة بدءاً من الكنائس المتضررة والتي كثير منها بدون سقف يحميها من  الأمطار وبدون أسيجة وأبواب لمنع الآخرين من رمي النفايات فيها ، وكذلك  تعزيز العلاقات وتقويتها مع السلطات المحلية والزعماء الدينيين وممثلي  الجماعات العرقية ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني .

 وكذلك حث الخورأسقف  الكنيسة الكلدانية في بلدة كرمليس أتباعه للتاكيد على توفير فرص عمل لأبناء  العوائل العائدة الى قراها وبيوتها من خلال تشكيل مركز مرجعي يلجأ اليه  الأهالي في حال مواجهتم لمشاكل ، هناك خطوات تتخذ للمطالبة بذلك وقد تستغرق  وقتاً ولكن يجب استغلال فرصة استتباب الأمن والاستقرار المتحقق بعد انقضاء  مرحلة صعبة عام 2014 وما تلتها من معارك ، المنطقة الآن تشهد عودة الأهالي  وزيادة نفوس وتواجد المسيحيين في الموصل و سهل نينوى وهي هوية المنطقة  لهذه الطائفة .

 وكان الخورأسقف ثابت قد التقى في أواخر العام  الماضي بمبعوث نائب الرئيس الاميركي ومسؤول منظمة ، يو أس أيد USAID مارك  كرين من أجل الاطلاع وتقييم الدور الذي تلعبه الولايات المتحدة في إعادة  الاستقرار والاعمار في سهل نينوى وتقييم أداء منظمات الأمم المتحدة ، وكذلك  دور الكنيسة في إعادة أهالي بلدة كرمليس والبلدات الأخرى في ظل غياب الدور  الحكومي والأممي وخاصة انعدامه في مجال إعمار البيوت المتضررة التي تعيق  عودة اهاليها .
 اعرب الخورأسقف عن الدور الذي تتحمله الكنيسة في عودة  النازحين واستقرارهم وأيضاً ايجاد فرص عمل وتوفير الخدمات من أجل حياة  كريمة للجميع .

 من جانب آخر استقبلت بلدة كرمليس ومنطقة سهل نينوى  ممثل دولة الفاتيكان الكاردينال ، بيترو بارولين ، وكان في استقباله  المطران ثابت وأقيم قداس في كنيسة مار ادي وبعد ذلك تمت زيارة بلدة قرة قوش  ثم مدينة الموصل وبرطلة التي تحوي جميعها كنائس السريان الكاثوليك  والارثذوكس والارمن والكلدان . العلاقات الجديدة مع المسلمين في المنطقة  أصبحت أكثر انسجام ، و إن الموصل تمثل منحى جديداً في هذه العلاقة عما كانت  عليه في حقبة داعش . ويقول المطران ثابت بان الموصل تحررت ايديولوجياً  وماديا من سيطرة داعش وفكره المتطرف الذي كان سائد في المدينة الناس يريدون  الآن تنفس هواء جديد ويطالبون بحوار متمدن بين الأديان . والديل على هذا  التواصل الاجتماعي بين الأديان هو احتفالات أعياد الميلاد الجديد لعام 2019  حيث العوائل المسلمة والمسيحية شاركت سوية فيها واقفين حول شجرة العيد في  الساحة العامة وكانت أوقات سعيدة ملؤها التفاؤل بمستقبل جديد .


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يناير 2019)

*كلارا عوديشو تزور ... منظمتي شلومو للتوثيق وسورايا للثقافة والإعلام*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

      استمرارا للبرنامج التي أعدته  النائبة كلارا عوديشو رئيسة كتلة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  في برلمان اقليم كوردستان العراق، لزيارة مؤسسات شعبنا بكافة اختصاصاتها،  زارت يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 15/1/2019، منظمة شلومو للتوثيق، والتقت السادة  اعضاء الهيئة الإدارية، ودار الحديث عن نشاطات المنظمة خلال الثلاثة سنوات  بعد تأسيسها، وتوثيقها للأحداث التي تعرض اليها شعبنا عامة وفي سهل نينوى  خاصة، وكيفية المتابعة وتحديث المعلومات المتوفرة لديها عن طريق اللقاءات  المباشرة مع ابناء شعبنا وتسجيلها صوتا وصورة، وأكدت النائبة كلارا بأن  الجهود المبذولة لهذا التوثيق هي جهود خيرة وصادقة وتهدف الى انصاف الضحايا  من كل القوميات المتعايشة في سهل نينوى، ومن جانب آخر دار الحديث عن مشروع  قانون تشكيل المحكمة الجنائية المختصة بالجرائم الجسيمة التي اعدته بعثة  اليونامي وبالإشتراك مع عدد من منظمات المجتمع المدني ومن ضمنهم منظمة  شلومو، وأرسلته الى الحكومة الإتحادية لتقديمه كمشروع قانون من قبلها الى  البرلمان العراقي لإقراره، وأطلعت على العديد من الملفات والتوثيقات الخاصة  بشعبنا التي وثقتها المنظمة.
 وفي ختام اللقاء شكرت النائبة كلارا  عوديشو كل العاملين لجهودهم المتميزة وطالبت بالمزيد من التنسيق بينها  والمنظمة لتحقيق الأهداف المرجوة.
 وفي نفس اليوم زارت ممثلة شعبنا، منظمة  سورايا للثقافة والإعلام، واستقبلت من قبل الهيئة الإدارية بترحاب كبير،  وقدم السادة نبذة قصيرة عن مهامهم ونشاطاتهم. وتحدثت النائبة عن أهمية  الإعلام والثقافة في عصرنا الحاضر والدور الكبير الذي يضطلع به،  وتأثيرالإعلام في المجال الوطني والأقليمي والدولي، مبينة بأن الإعلام  المستقل والصريح والجريء والصادق في نقل الأخبار والأحداث، هو الذي يؤمن به  القراء والمشاهدين والمستمعين، وأضافت بأن المجلس الشعبي الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري كان وسيبقى داعما لكل جهد قومي هادف الى تحقيق الأفضل  لشعبنا وتطوير الطاقات والقابليات.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يناير 2019)

*قسم الدراسة السريانية في كركوك يزور المدارس المشمولة بالمناهج السريانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
 ضمن الخطة السنوية للمديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية، اجرى قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية محافظة كركوك،  زيارات للمدارس المشمولة بتدريس اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية  المسيحية، وذلك يوم الاثنين المصادف 14 كانون الثاني 2019.
 حيث زارت السيدة ندى عبد الاحد منصور  مديرة قسم الدراسة السريانية في كركوك (مدرسة بهرا الابتدائية، ومدرسة  انستاس الكرملي الابتدائية، مدرسة مريم انا الاهلية الابتدائية، وثانوية  عشتار للبنات، وثانوية مار افرام للبنات), واطلعت السيدة ندى على سير عملية  التعليم في المدارس السريانية ، والتقت خلال زياراتها الكوادر التعليمية  والتدريسية لمادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية، كما وجهت  الكوادر بالتحضير لمعرض الخط والرسم والزخرفة باللغة السريانية الذي سيقام  في شهر اذار القادم.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 يناير 2019)

* الدرجات الوظيفية الشاغرة الخاصة بالمكون المسيحي في وزارة التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بمتابعة واهتمام ديوان أوقاف الديانات  المسيحية والأيزيدية والصابئة المندائية وتنفيذا لتوصيات لجنة احتياجات  المكونات والمشكلة بموجب الأمر الديواني (33) لسنة 2018م استنادا الى قرار  مجلس الوزراء بالعدد (86) لسنة 2018م.
    نرفق ادناه كتاب وزارة التعليم العالي  والبحث العلمي والمتضمن الدرجات الوظيفية الشاغرة في تشكيلاتها والخاصة  بالمكون المسيحي للعام 2016م تعويضا عن تاركي الوظيفة والمستقيلين  والمتقاعدين..
    على الراغبين بالتقديم للتعيين ومن الذين تنطبق عليهم الشروط المطلوبة مراجعة الجامعات المشار اليها بكتاب الوزارة.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2019)

*كلارا عوديشو رئيسة كتلة المجلس الشعبي في برلمان كوردستان تقدم التهاني الى مطارنة الكنيسة الكلدانية الجدد*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اقدم ازكى التهاني و التبريكات الى السادة  الأساقفة الجدد في الكنيسة الكلدانية ،سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب  ميخائيل رئيس أساقفة ابرشية موصل وعقرة ،حيث لا ننسى جهود سيادته في  محاولته لإنقاذ كنوزاً ثقافية كانت على وشك الوقوع في ايدي الجماعات  الارهابية  داعش عندما هاجموا بلداتنا في سهل نينوى ،ودوره في تدريب  العشرات من ابناء شعبنا لحماية هذا الكنز و تراثنا الذي يعود الى القرون  السابقة .
  واستطاع الأب ميخائيل اخذ وإنقاذ مخطوطات  وكتب و وثائق غير منشورة تعود إلى القرن السادس وتوجه بها إلى إقليم  كوردستان حيث نثمن عمله هذا وشعوره بالمسؤولية والذي يدل على غيرته على  تراثه و ثقافة شعبنا .
 و تمكن ايضا من ترقيم ثمانية آلاف مخطوطة  تعود لحضارات شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري و الارمني الموجودة في كنائس  قرى و بلدات شعبنا في كوردستان حيث تعرض قسم منها للرطوبة والضرر.
 كما اقدم التهاني لسيادة المطران مار روبرت سعيد جرجيس المعاون البطريركي.
 ادعو من ربنا يسوع المسيح ان يبارك خطواتهما و يقويهما و ينعهم عليهما بنعمه الامتناهية في رسالتهم الجديدة

 رئيسة كتلة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري
 كلارا عويشو


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2019)

*جلسة حوارية عن الواقع الثقافي في سهل نينوى ( قرقوش انموذجا )*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد / قرقوش
 في بغديدي ( قرقوش ) أقام اتحاد الادباء  والكتاب السريان جلسة حوارية عن الواقع الثقافي في سهل نينوى ( قرقوش  انموذجا ) امس الجمعة في قاعة باستا وسط البلدة .
 وبعد الوقوف دقيقة صمت من قبل الحضور قدم  الشاعر نوئيل جميل كلمة ترحيبية وتعريفية بالجلسة التي حضرها مايقارب 30  اديبا وكاتبا وشاعرا مثلوا الثقافة اليوم .
 ثم قدم روند بولص رئيس الاتحاد مداخلة عن  النشاطات المختلفة في المشهد الثقافي , واكد على ضرورة اعتماد اللقاءات بين  ادبائنا ومثقفينا في مختلف بلدات سهل نينوى بعد التحرير , لتفعيل دور  المثقف في المجتمع ومن خلالها تطوير ثقافة المجتمع , وعن ماكانت تصدره  بغديدي من صحف ومجلات والبنية الثقافية التحتية , وان بغديدي هي العمق  الثقافي لأبناء شعبنا في سهل نينوى .
 كما قدم اكد مراد نائب الرئيس مجموعة من  الاقتراحات ومن ضمنها مقترحا خاصا لرئاسة مجلس الوزراء العراقي في كتاب خاص  برقم 70 في 8/12 /2018 حول ضرورة اقامة فضائية خاصة لشعبنا مع مركز ثقافي  للنهوض بالواقع الثقافي والاعلامي في سهل نينوى , وللتاكيد على وجود  الديمقراطية والتمتع بحقوقنا في كافة المجالات , ونحن نمتلك من الامكانيات  مايعزز افكارنا ولايصال صوتنا المشترك بقوة .
 وفي المحور الثالث قدم د. يوسف قوزي  مداخلة حول الواقع الاكاديمي السرياني في جامعة بغداد وصلاح الدين ومجمع  اللغة السريانية وعن الوضع التدريسي وفتح دراسات عليا ماجستير في جامعة  بغداد قريبا . ثم جرت مداخلات من الحضور جميعا ديدنها النهوض بالواقع  الثقافي والاهتمام بالتراث واقامة مهرجان اكيتو كل عام والتواصل مع وزارة  الثقافة العراقية .
 ثم القيت قصائد مختلفة على هامش الجلسة ..


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2019)

*وفد من الدراسة السريانية يزور مطرانية الروم الارثوذكس في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق
 ضمن الخطة السنوية للمديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية في اجراء الزيارات والتواصل مع المؤسسات الكنسية في  بغداد والمحافظات، اجرى وفد من المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية صباح يوم  الخميس 17 كانون الثاني 2019، زيارة  لمطرانية الروم الارثوذكس في العراق  التقى فيها الاب يونان الفريد راعي كنيسة الروم الارثوذكس، وذلك بغية دعم  نشاطات المديرية في اداء مهام عملها.
 هذا وضم الوفد الزائر السيد عماد سالم ججو  المدير العام، والسيد سالم اسطيفان مدير قسم المناهج والتقنيات، والسيد  عماد دواد مسؤول شعبة الاشراف والتدريب في المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية. حيث بحث الوفد خلال زيارته سبل التعاون المشترك بين المديرية  العامة للدراسة السريانية والمؤسسة الكنسية من اجل دعم عملية نشر وتعليم  مادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية في العراق.
 كما اوضح السيد ججو عن اهمية نيل المديرية  دعم من رؤساء الكنائس المسيحية في النشاطات التي تقيمها المديرية من  المؤتمرات التربوية ومهرجانات الشعر والخطابة . وبينَ السيد ججو في حديثة  عن تنفيذ المديرية العامة انجاز طبع الكتب الجديدة لمادة التربية الدينية  المسيحية في وزارة التربية للمرحلة المتوسطة وايضا اعادة الطبع للمرحلة  الابتدائية. واستعرض كذلك الكتب الجديدة لمادة القراءة باللغة السريانية  التي تم طبعها للصف الاول والثاني والثالث للمرحلة الابتدائية، موضحا ان  المديرية تسعى مؤخرا لطبع المنهاج الجديد للغة السريانية للصف الرابع  الابتدائي.
 الى ذلك رحب الاب يونان الفريد بوفد  المديرية الزائر مثنيا على الانجازات التي قدمتها المديرية، مؤكدا استعداد  الكنيسة الدائم لدعم مشاريع الدراسة السريانية خدمة لنشر التعليم السرياني  والتربية الدينية المسيحية.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2019)

*الكاردينالان ساكو وبرباران يزوران كنائس الشورجة (عقد النصارى)*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زار مساء الجمعة  18/1/2018  الكاردينالان  لويس روفائيل ساكو بطريرك الكلدان، وفيليب برباران، رئيس أساقفة ليون  –  فرنسا بمعية المطران رمزي كرمو والأب جان مارون هاشم حي الشورجة (عقد  النصارى) – شارع الرشيد. زاروا خلالها كاتدرائية ام الاحزان للكلدان التي  قامت البطريركية الكلدانية بصيانتها قبل سنتين، ثم كنيسة السريان الكاثوليك  المهدومة، وكنيسة اللاتين التي هي بحالة سيئة. كانت تُعدّ هذه الكنائس  الثلاث قبيل خمسين سنة أهم كنائس بغداد وكانت تسكن الحي  عائلات مسيحية  عديدة، اما اليوم فتحول الحي وبيوته الى مركز تجاري. ومن المؤسف ان الكلاب  السائبة هي المسيطرة على الحي بعد غلق المحلات مساءً. هذا الحي الاثري  ينبغي على الحكومة ان تهتم به وتحوله الى حي سياحي يدرّ أموالاً على  البلاد.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2019)

*أسقف جديد في الموصل.. "مصدر أمل للمسيحيين والمسلمين"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - سكاي نيوز عربية/
 "يوم احتفالي" ليس فقط للكنيسة العراقية،  لكن لبلاد الرافدين قاطبة، للتأكيد على "ديناميكية وحيوية" المجتمع  المسيحي، القادر على "مواجهة آلاف التحديات المتجددة يوميا".. هكذا عبر  بطريرك الكلدانيين في العراق والعالم الكاردينال لويس رافائيل ساكو، عن  سعادته بترأسه قداس تكريس الأب الدومينيكي نجيب ميخائيل موسى، رئيسا جديدا  لأساقفة الموصل.
 وذكر موقع آسيا نيوز إن البطريرك ساكو سيترأس، الجمعة، تكريس الأب الدومينيكي نجيب ميخائيل موسى، رئيس أساقفة الموصل الجديد والأب روبرت جرجس، الأسقف المساعد في بطريركية بابل الكلدانية ببغداد.
 وقال الكاردينال لـ"آسيا نيوز" إن الموصل  تمثل "معنى خاصا" لكبير أساقفة الكلدانيين الذي سيكون بمثابة "مصدر أمل"  للمجتمع المحلي كله.
 وأضاف "اتصل بي العديد من المسلمين عندما  علموا بخبر تعيين رئيس أساقفة الموصل الجديد، وأعربوا عن فرحتهم بوجود سلطة  مسيحية في المدينة. يجب على الأسقف أن يجلب السعادة، أن يكون مصدرا للثقة  في المستقبل، في واقع يكافح فيه الناس للخروج من دمار هائل ".
 وأوضح الكاردينال ساكو أن الأب نجيب (64 عاما)، وهو موصلي المولد، سيواجه "تحديا كبيرا وسيكون أمام مهمة خطيرة جدا ومسؤولية كبيرة".
 لكنه أكد أنه "سيكون قادرا على القيام  بالكثير" لخير المدينة. "إنه يعرف الحقيقة جيدا، ويمكن أن يعزز العديد من  الصداقات وشبكة كبيرة من العلاقات الشخصية" أيضا مع المسلمين.
 وبينما استهدف متشددو داعش،  الذين استولوا على مدينة الموصل عام 2014، أماكن العبادة الخاصة بالأقليات  الدينية، ساهم الأب الدومينيكي (الذي أصبح كاهنا في 16 مايو 1987) في  أعمال دعم النازحين في الموصل وسهل نينوى.
 وبفضل تدريبه كمسؤول أرشيف، قام بحماية جزء من التراث الثقافي (المسيحي وغيره) الواقع في شمال المدينة من الدمار.
 ويؤكد رئيس الكنيسة الكلدانية أن العاملين  اللذين يجب الإصرار عليهما هما المصالحة والثقة بين أهل المدينة، بعد  التخلص من عنف داعش والأيديولوجية الأصولية. الأسقف الجديد سيكون أمام مهمة  إعادة بدء الحوار وتشجيع المسلمين أنفسهم على المصالحة وإعادة الإعمار.  المصالحة والثقة، من منظور السلام الدائم ".
 وأشار إلى أنه سيكون على الأسقف الجديد أن يساعد المسيحيين "على إعادة ربط خيوط التاريخ في الموصل، وإحياء الكنائس وأماكن العبادة، وبعضها من بين الأقدم والأكثر أهمية بالنسبة للكنيسة الكلدانية. فهي جزء من حياة وتاريخ المدينة".


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2019)

*ناطق مخول باسم منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان يدين ما ارتكبته مجموعات رفع الانقاض ضد موجودات كنائسية في الجانب الايمن من الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - جرف بعض موجودات الكنائس مع الانقاض أثم وأساءة وبمثابة استكمال ما ارتكبته داعش حتى وأن كان بدون قصد مسبق.
 - الناطق المخول: كان الاحرى بالمسؤولين  عن رفع الانقاض اشعار الجهات الكنسية قبل البدء برفع الانقاض لتكون في  الميدان لتوجيه عمال رفع الانقاض.
 - وفد من الخبراء الاجانب بصحبة فريق من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان يشهد ميدانيا ما جرى من اساءة مؤلمة لمعالم كنسية.
 علق ناطق مخول بأسم منظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الانسان على ما ارتكبته مجموعة مكلفة برفع الانقاض وازالة العبوات الناسفة  المتروكة في الموصل، فقد اشار الناطق المخول الى أن ما جرى من رفع الانقاض  في الكنائس والاديرة يتناقض ويتنافى مع كل المبادئ والاصول في حماية  موجودات تلك الكنائس وليس ان يتم جرفها في خلط عشوائي مع الانقاض.
 واضاف الناطق في حديث لمندوب وكالة نركال  الاخبارية اثناء معاينته ما جرى أن الاولى بالمسؤولين عن رفع الانقاض أن  يجروا الاتصالات اللازمة مع أبرشية الموصل للسريان الكاثوليك لكي يحضروا  وتكون لهم فرصة تعريف بالواقع وليس أن يتم طمر معالم كنسية، وكأن هؤلاء  العمال أستكملوا جرائم داعش، واذا كان ما جرى بقصد مسبق أو بغير قصد فان  الاثم والاساءة هو ما يؤكد ذلك.
 يشار الى ان فريقا من مسؤولين في منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان قد اصطحب وفدا من الخبراء الاجانب وعلى وفق معلومات  موثقة من سيادة المطران يوحنا بطرس موشي وقصد الجانب الايمن من الموصل  ليشاهدوا ميدانيا ما تعرضت له الكنائس هناك من تدمير وتخريب مضاف.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يناير 2019)

*الدراسة السريانية تستقبل مدير عام تربية كركوك*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد
  استقبل معاون المدير العام للدراسة  السريانية الدكتورة نضال متي، السيد عبد علي حسين الجميلي المدير العام  لتربية كركوك، وذلك صباح يوم الاربعاء الموافق 16 كانون الثاني 2019، في  مقر المديرية في بغداد، كما حضر اللقاء ايضا السيد ماهر عياش معاون المدير  العام للشؤون الفنية في الجهاز التنفيذي لمحو الامية.
  وجرى الحديث خلال اللقاء حول سبل التعاون  المشترك بين المديريتين وكذلك حول دعم قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية  كركوك في نشاطاته لنشر وتعليم اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية  لابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري (المسيحي) في محافظة كركوك.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2019)

*في افتتاح دورة لتعليم السريانية حبيب افرام: من يتخلى عن لغته معرّض للذوبان!*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أكدّ حبيب افرام رئيس الرابطة السريانية  أن كل شعب يتخلى عن هويته وتراثه ولغته وخصوصيته وكرامته وحقوقه معرّضة  للانقراض  والتذويب والتهجير، وأن كل وطن لا يحترم مكوناته وطوائفه  وقومياته واثنياته محكوم بالتخلف والفوضى والحروب.
 وشدّد افرام أن اللغة السريانية ليست لغة  كنسية ولا لاهوتية فقط بل هي لغة حضارة وثقافة وإنتماء مشرقي أصيل وهي لغة  مقدسة تكلّم فيها السيّد المسيح في تجسده على أرض الشرق. لذلك حرام أن تهمل  أو أن يسمح بموتها. إنها مسؤولية جسيمة تقع على عاتقنا جميعاً كنائس دولاً  جامعات ومؤسسات. وختم إننا  لن نألو جهداً رغم الامكانيات المتواضعة، ورغم  مآسي التهجير والنزوح، من أجل تعليم هذه اللغة بالتعاون والتنسيق مع  "جمعية أصدقاء اللغة " وملافنة مازالوا يقدمون كل عطاء من أجل عزة اللغة.
  جاء ذلك في افتتاح دورة الملفان " كابي كورية" لتعليم اللغة السريانية في مقر الرابطة في الجديدة.
  وكان كلمة للسيد كابي كورية قال فيها:"  الأمة التي لا لغة قوميّة لها. لا يمكن أن تدعى أمة. هذه هي اللغة التي  يعتقد الكثيرون أنها اللغة الأولى للعالم. وأنها أم اللغات وأصلها، هي التي  تكلّم بها الفادي، وكتبت بها أسفار العهدين القديم والجديد المقدسة. هذه  التي بشّر بها أباؤنا وحملوا المسيحية بواسطتها الى الصين. وهي نفسها التي  وُضعت فيها المؤلفات النفيسة . وقد تركها لنا أباءنا العظماء الى اليوم  إرثاً ثميناً مقدساً فنتذكر به عظمتهم ومجدهم. فهل يحسن بنا أن نجهلها وهي  لغتنا المحبوبة في القرن العشرين والواحد والعشرين . أليس من العار علينا  أن نتناسى لغتنا القومية ونتركها وشأنها فتموت ويُقضى عليها في عصرنا هذا  عصر انتشار الآداب والمعرف والحرية. والى الآباء الروحيين والرؤساء من  السريان والموارنة، ليكن واجبكم الأكبر حثّ الشعب على تعليم لغتنا المحبوبة  علّموها الناشئة باستمرار كلغة رئيسية قومية في مدارسكم كلها.
  اعتقد أن من واجبكم نحو الله أن تعلّموا الشعب اللغة التي تصلّون فيها. فيفهم ما يقال ويُتلى.أحبوا لغتكم، تعلّموها، وابعثوها.
 وفي الختام: لنقل جميعنا بلسان واحد، لتعش اللغة السريانية أمداً طويلاً وليعش معها شعبها السرياني العريق في القدم.
  وقدّم المستشار الثقافي للرابطة المهندس  ايليا برصوم، والمسؤول عن الدورة والتعليم، وباسم الرابطة هدية تكريمية   للملفان كابي كورية تقديراً لكل جهوده وعطاءاته شاكرين دعم إبنه " عبود  كورية" للعديد من النشاطات الثقافية والتربوية.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بعيد الرسولين بطرس وبولس في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 احتفل مساء يوم الاحد 20 كانون الثاني  2019 غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بالقداس الالهي  في كنيسة الرسولين مار بطرس ومار بولس في منطقة الدورة – بغداد بمناسبة عيد  شفيع الكنيسة، ورافقه بالقداس عدد من أساقفة الكنيسة الكلدانية: مار باواي  سورو، مار رمزي كرمو، ومار باسيليوس يلدو والاباء الكهنة: جان هاشم من  لبنان والاب صلاح خدور والاب توماس تمو راعي الخورنة وحضور الاخوات  الراهبات وجمع غفير من المؤمنين.
 تكلم غبطة البطريرك في موعظته عن حياة  القديس بطرس واندفاعه وشهادته، كما ذكر اهتداء بولس وتحوله من مضطهد  للمسيحيين الى رسول الامم. وطلب من المؤمنين الصلاة لأجل الاساقفة الجدد  مار نجيب ومار روبرت ليكونا على مثال بطرس وبولس.
 وفي ختام الاحتفال شكر غبطته الاب توماس  تمو راعي الخورنة على جهوده وخدمته واستمع الى اسئلة المؤمنين ثم شارك  الجميع في عشاء المحبة الذي اعدوه ابناء الرعية في قاعة الكنيسة.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحضر حفل افتتاح الدورة الرابعة من القمّة العربية التنموية الإقتصادية والإجتماعية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة العاشرة من صباح يوم الأحد  ظ¢ظ  كانون الثاني ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، حضر غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، حفلَ افتتاح الدورة الرابعة من  القمّة العربية التنموية الإقتصادية والإجتماعية، تحت عنوان "الإزدهار من  عوامل السلام"، بدعوة من فخامة رئيس الجمهورية اللبنانية العماد ميشال عون،  وذلك في الواجهة البحرية لمدينة بيروت Seaside Arena .
     حضر الإفتتاح رؤساء وأعضاء الوفود  التي تمثّل الدول العربية المنضوية في جامعة الدول العربية، من ملوك وأمراء  ورؤساء أو ممثّلوهم من وزراء ومستشارين. كما حضر دولة الرئيس المكلَّف  تشكيل الحكومة اللبنانية سعد الحريري، ورؤساء جمهورية سابقون، ورؤساء  الطوائف المسيحية والإسلامية، ووزراء ونواب حاليون وسابقون، والسفراء  المعتمَدون في لبنان، والقادة الأمنيون، وحشد من الشخصيات الرسمية، وأمين  عام جامعة الدول العربية أحمد أبو الغيط.
     وكانت للرئيس عون كلمة في حفل  الإفتتاح تحدّث فيها عن واقع الدول العربية، وأبرز التحدّيات التي تواجه  العمل العربي المشترك، وأفضل السبل للتنمية والنهوض الإقتصادي والتقدّم  الإجتماعي في الدول العربية، العربية، منوّهاً إلى أنّ "انعقاد هذه القمّة  في بيروت في هذه المرحلة الدقيقة التي تعيشها المنطقة هو تأكيد على دور  لبنان ورسالته في محيطه والعالم".


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2019)

*كاهن عراقي: عودة العائلات المسيحية للموصل مرهون بتأهيل منازلهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الاقباط اليوم/
 قال الأب سعد الحبيب راعي بالكنيسة  الكلدانية بالعراق: إن ما تداولته وكالة الأنباء العراقية، بخصوص عودة  عائلات مسيحية لمنازلها في منطقة الرفاعي والثورة وتموز بالموصل عارِ  تمامًا من الصحة.

 وأشار فى تصريحات صحفية إلى أن تلك الأحياء  أفرغت تمامًا من ساكنيها المسيحيين قبل سيطرة تنظيم داعش؛ بسبب تمركز  قيادات التنظيم فيها وخضوعها لمواجهات مستمرة بين تلك العناصر وأفراد  القوات الأمنية مما جعل العائلات الموجودة بتلك المناطق لتركها حتى قبيل  سيطرة التنظيم.

 وطالب "الحبيب" الإعلام بتوخي الدقة في تداول  الأخبار، موضحا: "حتى عودة المسيحيين الموصليين مرهونة بتأهيلهم وتجهيزهم  لمنازلهم التي سلبها التنظيم ولا يمكن أن يعودوا بين ليلة وضحاها لاستئناف  حياتهم في منازلهم التي اغلبها مدمرة أو مسلوبة بالكامل".


----------



## paul iraqe (21 يناير 2019)

*إعادة تأهيل دير مار ميخائيل التاريخي في نينوى*







   دير مار ميخائيل التاريخي ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- نوا/

 أعلن مجلس محافظة نينوى اليوم الأحد بدء  إعادة تاهيل دير مار ميخائيل التاريخي الذي يعود تشييده للقرن الرابع  للميلاد دعما للقطاع السياحي في مدينة الموصل .
 وقال محافظ نينوى نوفل العاكوب وفق مكتبه  الإعلامي إن الجهد الهندسي والفني في المحافظة وبالتعاون مع سياحة نينوى  باشروا بإعادة تاهيل دير مار ميخائيل التاريخي الذي يقع على نهر دجلة.
 واضاف العاكوب ، أن الجهد الهندسي سيقوم  بإعادة إعمار الدير مع السياجات التي تحوطه، فضلا عن الغرف التاريخية  بالدير التي تحمل اثار القرن الرابع بعد الميلاد، وإعمار جناح الرهبان داخل  الدير وبسقف زمني قد يستغرق ستة اشهر تقريبا .


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يناير 2019)

*امانة مجلس الوزراء ترد على الادعاءات المتعلقة بكنيستين اثريتين في الموصل *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الاخبارية/

 اصدرت امانة مجلس الوزراء، الثلاثاء،  بيانا حول الادعاءات المتعلقة بكنيستين اثريتين في الموصل، فيما اكدت دائرة  الأمم المتحدة للأعمال المتعلقة بالألغام في العراق انها فتحت تحقيقا بشأن  تلك الادعاءات.
 وقالت الامانة في بيان تلقت الاخبارية،  نسخة منه انه 'بتاريخ الرابع عشر والخامس عشر من شهر كانون الثاني، قامت  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان بنشر بيانات توجه فيها الاتهامات ولكن من غير  ذكر اسم دائرة الأمم المتحدة للأعمال المتعلقة بالألغام في العراق بصورة  مباشرة وشريكتها المنفذة شركة G4S بجريمة لا تقل شناعةً ووقاحةً عن جرائم  داعش بالقيام بعمليات تطهير المخاطر المتفجرة من غير الحصول على تفويض من  الجهات الكنائسية بشكل همجي وعشوائي وبدون مبالاة لقدسية المكان وحرمته  لكنيستين اثريتين في حوش الخان في منطقة الميدان بمدينة الموصل'.
 واضافت الامانة ان 'دائرة الأمم المتحدة  للأعمال المتعلقة بالألغام في العراق تاخذ هذه الادعاءات على محمل الجد  وترحب بالمزيد من التحري'، مشيرة الى انها 'مستمرة بدعم حكومة العراق  والعمل معها عن كثب بخصوص هذه الواقعة'.
 وتابعت ان 'دائرة الأمم المتحدة للأعمال  المتعلقة بالألغام في العراق قامت بتوجيه الدعوة لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الانسان وممثلي مطرانية السريان الكاثوليك في سهل نينوى بالإضافة للسلطات  العراقية الأخرى ذات الصلة من اجل ان يلتقوا وجهاً لوجه ويتمعنوا بدراسة  الحقائق المتعلقة بهذه البيانات املين بأن تأخذ المنظمة بنظر الاعتبار  تصحيح ما ذكرته فور معرفة الحقائق'، موضحوة ان 'دائرة الأمم المتحدة  للأعمال المتعلقة بالألغام في العراق تحرص على حماية جميع المواقع الأثرية  والدينية والتاريخية خلال اجراء عمليات التقييم والتطهير وتعمل عن كثب مع  دولة العراق والسلطات الدينية من اجل ان تحرص على حفظ هذا الكنز الوطني  بصورة امنة وتمنع أي ضررٍ اضافي لم تحدثه المجاميع الإرهابية والصراع من  المساس به'.
 واكدت الامانة ان 'فرق دائرة الأمم  المتحدة للأعمال المتعلقة بالألغام في العراق وشريكتها شركة G4Sقامتا لحد  يومنا هذا بتطهير وإزالة 53 حزام ناسف و74 نوع مختلف من الأعتدة وسبع  عبواتٍ ناسفةٍ مرتجلة وذخائر ومواد أخرى كالمتفجرات المصنوعة منزلياً  بصورةٍ أمنة من موقع الكنيسة'، لافتة الى انه 'لا يزال الموقع والانقاض  المتراكمة، ومعنى ذلك انه يعاني من تلوث متفجرات كبير وسيحتاج للمزيد من  جهود التطهير'.
 ولفتت الامانة الى ان 'دائرة الأمم  المتحدة للأعمال المتعلقة بالألغام في العراق تود بأن تشير إلى انه منذ  بداية تطهير المخاطر المتفجرة في الموصل في شهر تشرين الثاني من عام 2017  ولحد شهر كانون الأول من عام 2018، قامت بإكمال 1,500 مهمة تطهير والتي أدت  لإزالة ما يقارب من 48,000 من مختلف أنواع المخاطر المتفجرة ولم نستلم أي  شكوى لحد الان'، مبينة ان 'الدائرة تقوم بالتنسيق والتعاون مع حكومة العراق  عن كثب عند اجراء كافة عمليات التطهير'.
 وأعلنت الأمم المتحدة، في وقت سابق، أن  أنها بحاجة لـ50 مليون دولار لبرنامج إزالة الألغام والمتفجرات والعبوات  الناسفة التي خلفها 'داعش' في مدينة الموصل وما حولها، مؤكدة أن العراق  بحاجة إلى عملية إزالة ألغام على غرار أفغانستان.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يناير 2019)

*خوفا من التغيير الديمغرافي اهالي برطلة المسيحيون يطالبون بضرورة ايقاف العمل في مشروع سكني*







غرب الموصل، 25-4-2017، مبنى مجلس ناحية برطلة تصوير: فرمان صادق ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- كركوك ناو/

 المسيحيون في سهل نينوى يطالبون بضرورة  ايقاف العمل في مشروع سكني بناحية برطلة، ويعتقدون بأن الهدف من المشروع هو  تغيير ديمغرافي للموطن الرئيسي للمسيحيين، وعلى خلفية هذا الأمر يسعى رجال  دين ومسؤولين مسيحيين إيقاف العمل بالمشروع، الا ان المكون الشبكي لهم رأي  مغاير من خلال اقبالهم على شراء الوحدات السكنية في المشروع.
 مشروع (سلطان ستي)، يتكون من 182 وحدة  سكنية، يبلغ مساحة كل وحدة منها 200 مترا، كما ويضم المشروع المدارس ورياض  الاطفال والخدمات الصحية.
 يستمر الجدل على المشروع، حيث ان المشكلة  الاساسية تعود للمسيحيين الذين يرون بأن الارض التي بني عليها المشروع هي  ملكهم ويقولون ان الذين سيتم اسكانهم في المشروع تم اصدار “هويات المزورة”  لهم، كما وان ارتفاع سعر الوحدات السكنية له تأثير واضح على كيفية حسم  المشكلة بين مكونين من مكونات سهل نينوى، لان المسيحيين يعتقدون بأن الهدف  الرئيسي للمشروع محاولة لتغيير ديمغرافي لمنطقتهم.
 رئيس مجلس ناحية برطلة، جلال بطرس قال لـ  (كركوك ناو) إن ” الارض التي بُني عليه المشروع هي ارض زراعية تعود ملكيتها  للمسيحيين، وكان من الاولى ان يأخذون رأينا قبل المباشرة ببناء المشروع،  ونحن كمسيحيين نرى بأن الهدف من المشروع هو تغيير ديمغرافية منطقتنا لصالح  مكون اخر”.
 واضاف: “رفضنا بناء المشروع سابقا ونعارضه  حاليا مع رجال الدين والكنيسة وجميع مسيحيي برطلة، ونحن مع التعايش السلمي  بين المكونات ونرفض اثارة المشاكل، الا اننا نعارض بشدة تغيير ديمغرافية  المنطقة”.
 ناحية برطلة تقع على بُعد 15 كم شرقي  مدينة الموصل، غالبية سكانها من المسيحيين، تمت استعادتها في شهر تشرين  الاول 2016 بعدما سيطر عليها مسلحي تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية “داعش” في 2014  وبدأ الاهالي بالعودة اليها تدريجياً.
 بدأ العمل بالمشروع عام 2013، الا ان هجوم  تنظيم داعش في منتصف عام 2014 تسبب بايقاف العمل فيه، وبعد استعادة  الناحية من قبضة التنظيم، تم المباشرة بالعمل في المشروع، حيث قام مواطنون  من المكون الشبكي بشراء 20 منزلا من المشروع، على الرغم من ان نسبة العمل  في المشروع السكني لم تتعدى الـ 80%
 ويقول بطرس، ان “المسيحيين لا يمتلكون القوة لايقاف العمل في المشروع او يمنعون التعامل به”.
 رئيس مجلس قضاء الحمدانية، فيصل جار الله،  يقول ان ” رئيس مجلس الناحية واربعة اعضاء في المجلس سبق وان عبروا عن  موافقتهم على بناء المشروع السكني ووقعوا طلب بناءه، لكن مواقفهم تغيرت في  الوقت الحالي ويرون بأن الهدف من المشروع هو تغيير ديمغرافية المنطقة”.




 حول تأثير الحشد الشعبي على استمرار العمل  في المشروع اضاف جار الله: ” صحيح ان المنطقة تخضع لسيطرة قوات الحشد  الشعبي، ولكنني لا املك معلومات هل ان الحشد الشعبي لديهم مصالح من بناء  الوحدات السكنية أم لا، ومن حق الشركة ان تبدأ ببيع الوحدات السكنية”.
 وبحسب اتفاق مشترك بين الشركة المكلفة  ببناء المشروع وادارة قضاء الحمدانية، تباع الوحدات السكنية للمسيحيين  والشبك فقط، لكن المسيحيين يرفضون هذا الشرط ورفضوا شراء الوحدات في  المشروع للتعبير عن استياءهم من بيع الوحدات للمواطنين الشبك.
 عضو ناحية برطلة عن المكون الشبكي، علي  يوسف يقول، ان ” المشروع من الناحية القانونية لا ماشاكل عليه، وتم استحصال  موافقة الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومة اقليم كوردستان لبنائه”. مضيفا ان ”  المسيحيين يقولون يجب ان تخصص الوحدات السكنية في المشروع لهم فقط، بمعنى  ان يكون المشروع مجمع سكني للمسيحيين، ويأتي هذا في وقت لدينا 17 قرية  شبكية تابعة لناحية برطلة كما ويشكل الشبك نصف اهالي الناحية”.
 وحسب الإحصائيات الصادرة من الشبكيين،  يبلغ عدد نفوس الشبك في العراقي ما بين 300 – 350 الف نسمة، 60 بالمائة  منهم من اتباع المذهب الشيعي والاخرين سنة المذهب وينتشرون في عدد من مناطق  العراق من ضمنها بغداد ونينوى.
 يصل سعر المنزل الواحد في المشروع الى  اكثر من 75 مليون دنيار عراقي، وبأمكان المواطن شراء منزل في عدد من احياء  محافظة اربيل عاصمة اقليم كوردستان بهذا السعر.
 عمار حسين والذي يراقب عمل المشروع يقول: ”  لم يقدم اي مواطن مسيحي على شراء الوحدات السكنية في المشروع، وقاموا  بزيارة المشروع فقط، والشبكيين قاموا بشراء 20 منزل”.
 مدير عام شؤون الايزيديين في حكومة اقليم  كوردستان، خالد جمال قال لـ (كركوك ناو) ان “الكنيسة والسريان يرفضون  المشروع ويسعون لايقاف العمل فيه”.
 ” تم اسكان مواطنين في سهل نينوى تحت اسم  الشبك من العرب الشيعة في موطن المسيحيين جميعهم يحملون هويات مزورة،  وهنالك محاولة لتغيير ديمغرافية المنطقة، ويعتبر هذا الاجراء مصدر قلق  للمسيحيين الذين يسكنون المنطقة منذ مئات السنين ويسعون جاهدا لاعادة  الحياة مرة اخرى الى مناطقهم”. هذا ما أكده خالد جمال.
 نشر موقع (كركوك ناو)، في أب 2018، تقريرا  عن اسكان مئات الاسر العربية في مناطق سهل نينوى والتي من المقرر ان تُنقل  سجلات الاحوال الشخصية الخاصة بها الى تلك المناطق، وذلك بعد مرور اعوام  على تهجير الاهالي الأصليين.
 حسب الوثائق والمسؤولين المطلعين على  القضية، تم اسكان تلك الاسر في سهل نينوى أبان عهد حزب البعث، اغلبهم من  اهالي القيارة والشرقاط وعدد اخر من المناطق العراقية، الا انهم لم يعودوا  الى مناطقهم وتمت الموافقة على نقل سجلاتهم الى دائرة الجنسية والاحوال  المدنية في نينوى.
 وبشأن نقل سجلات تلك الاسر قال عضو مجلس  محافظة نينوى من المكون العربي، خلف الحديدي، لـ (كركوك ناو): “يوجد اتفاق  مشترك بين وزارة الدخلية في حكومة اقليم كوردستان ووزارة الداخلية  الاتحادية، على اصدار الهويات للعرب الوافدين الى المناطق المشمولة بالمادة  140 من الدستور العراقي”.
 وتقع المناطق المعنية في حدود المدن المشمولة بالمادة 140 من الدستور العراقي.
 هذا الخلاف بين الشبك والمسيحيين في ناحية  برطلة، يأتي في وقت بوصلة اهتمام الحكومة العراقية وادارة محافظة نينوى  نحو الملف الامني واعادة اعمار المناطق المتضررة والصراعات الحزبية  المتعلقة بتشكيل الكابينة الوزارية للحكومة العراقية الجديدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 يناير 2019)

*مسيحيو العراق يبدأون نزوحاً عكسياً في رحلة البحث عن مأوى*









عاش مسيحيو العراق فصولاً من أعمال العنف منذ عام 2003، وآخرها في  2014 عندما نزحوا بعدما استولى داعش على الموصل ومناطق سهل نينوى وحاول  اجبارهم على اعتناق الاسلام (فرانس برس)​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- K24/

 يواجه المسيحيون جملة تحديات في البقاء  بمناطقهم، التي كانت خاضعة يوماً ما تحت قبضة داعش، في ظل انعدام الخدمات  الرئيسية وعدم وجود أي مؤشرات على اعادة بناء مدنهم لاسيما تلك الواقعة في  سهل نينوى بشمال العراق.
 وعاش مسيحيو العراق فصولاً من أعمال العنف  منذ عام 2003، وآخرها في 2014 عندما نزحوا بعدما استولى داعش على الموصل  ومناطق سهل نينوى وحاول اجبارهم على اعتناق الاسلام بالقوة. وصادر التنظيم  ممتلكاتهم ومقتنياتهم في معظم مناطقهم.
 وكان تعداد المسيحيين في العراق يوما ما  يصل الى 1.5 مليون نسمة ويعتقد أنه وصل الان الى اقل من النصف رغم دعوات  متكررة للتشبث بأرضهم.
 ويقول مسؤولون مسيحيون إن ابناء جلدتهم عادوا الى ديارهم بعد تحريرها من قبضة داعش، لكنهم بدأوا نزوحاً عكسياً الى اقليم كوردستان.
 وبحسب وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين العراقية  فقد عاد عدد محدود من النازحين المسيحيين الى مساكنهم في منطقة سهل نينوى  التي تقع الى الشمال والشمال الشرقي لمدينة الموصل وتضم بلدات عديدة يقطنها  مسيحيون وشبك وايزيديون وفئات دينية اخرى.
 وأعاد بعض النازحين بناء منازلهم ومصالحهم التجارية المتضررة، على الرغم من عدم توفر الخدمات الاساسية وتضرر البنية التحتية.
 وقال عصام بهنام، وهو قائممقام بلدة  الحمدانية وتسمى بغديدا او قرقوش، إن انعدام المياه والكهرباء وباقي  الخدمات دفع السكان الى النزوح مجدداً لإقليم كوردستان.
 وأكد بهنام متحدثاً لكوردستان 24 عدم توفر أي فرص للعمل في مناطق سهل نينوى وهو أمر "مخيب للآمال" بالنسبة للكثير من الناس.
 وبالإضافة الى ذلك، يقول بهنام، إن مناطق سهل نينوى "تحولت إلى قاعدة عسكرية حيث يوجد عدد كبير من مختلف القوات العسكرية".
 وانتزعت القوات العراقية والبيشمركة  السيطرة على سهل نينوى خلال معركة تحرير الموصل من ايدي مسلحي داعش. وفي  أواخر 2017 أصبحت معظم مناطق سهل نينوى خاضعة لسيطرة القوات العراقية بعد  انسحاب البيشمركة في اعقاب استفتاء الاستقلال.
 ومنذ ذلك الوقت، انتشرت فصائل مسيحية  وشبكية وجماعات اخرى تابعة للحشد الشعبي في سهل نينوى لاسيما في الحمدانية  وتلكيف. ووقعت مناوشات بين القوات المتنافسة في وقت سابق مما خلق قلقاً لدى  السكان وبعض المسؤولين وحذروا من الانزلاق نحو الفوضى.
 وقال قائممقام تلكيف باسم بلو لكوردستان  24 إنه لا يشجع النازحين المسيحيين على العودة الى ديارهم، خاصة وان تلكيف  تحولت الى "ثكنة عسكرية".
 وخلص للقول "الناس لا يشعرون بالأمان".


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يناير 2019)

*المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية تهنئ نيافة المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب الدومنيكي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 زار وفد من المديرية العامة للثقافة  والفنون السريانية، مركز توثيق المخطوطات الشرقية الرقمي للآباء الدومنيكان  بعنكاوا، لتقديم التهنئة لنيافة المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب الدومنيكي،  بمناسبة سيامته رئيسا لأساقفة أبرشية الموصل وعقرة.  وذلك صباح يوم  الأربعاء 23-1-2019.
 ضم الوفد الذي  كان يتقدمهم الدكتور روبين  بيت شموئيل، مدير عام الثقافة والفنون السريانية، والسيد كلدو رمزي، مدير  متحف التراث السرياني، والسيدة فيحاء شمعون مديرة المكتبة السريانية في  المديرية العامة، والسيد أيهم أمجد مدير قسم الاعلام، والسيدة ريتا عامر  الموظفة التي قدّمت باقة الورود لنيافته.
 وقد هنأ المدير العام المطران الجديد مار  ميخائيل، وتمنى له الموفقية والنجاح لخدمة ابناء الرعية في الموصل وعقرة.  وبدوره رحّب نيافة المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب الدومنيكي بوفد المديرية  العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يناير 2019)

*اتحاد النساء الاشوري يشارك في ورشة عمل حول التنسيق والمدافعة التشريعية والتواصل  *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 مكتب العلاقات العامة - بغداد

 بدعوة من منظمة Asuda  Heartland Alliance  & International ساهمت السيدة وايليت كوركيس مسؤولة مكتب العلاقات  العامة في الاتحاد عضوة سكرتارية تحالف 1325 في تقديم عرض ومناقشة حول خطة  هيكلية لشؤون المرأة في العراق. 
 في ورشة عمل حول التنسيق والمدافعة  التشريعية والتواصل التي اختتمت في يوم  22 من كانون الثاني 2019 ضمن  برنامج مشروع الحماية والدفاع : تأمين لحقوق النساء والأطفال العراقيين. 
 حيث تخلل برنامج عمل الورشة خلال فترة من  20-22 عرض عن هدف المشروع ومراجعة الخطوات التي تم الاتفاق عليها ضمن سلسلة  اجتماعات لإنشاء "تحالف شبكات المرأة في العراق أو منتدى شبكات المرأة  العراقية"  لتعزيز عمل الشبكات وتحالفات النسائية في العراق وتحديد خارطة  العمل على  القضايا التي سيتم العمل عليها للمرحلة القادمة قانون العنف  الاسري – هيكلية – المؤسسة الرسمية للمرأة في العراق.
 يأتي أهداف التحالف "تحالف شبكات المرأة  في العراق أو منتدى شبكات المرأة العراقية" لخلق خطاب والدفاع عن قضايا  حقوق المرأة المشتركة بين المؤسسات الحكومية والمنظمات غير الحكومية  والمشاركة في استراتيجية تمكين المرأة والخطة الوطنية والاقليمية لتنفيذ  قرارالامم 1325، والاستراتيجية الوطنية لمكافحة العنف الجنسغŒ.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يناير 2019)

*مسؤولة مكتب السفارة الكندية في أربيل تزور متحف التراث السرياني*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 زارت مسؤولة مكتب السفارة الكندية في  أربيل السيدة نانسي بيرجيرون، وبرفقة عدد من موظفي المكتب، متحف التراث  السرياني في ناحية عنكاوا، التابع للمديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون  السريانية في حكومة إقيلم كردستان العراق، وذلك  يوم الأربعاء المصادف 23  كانون الثاني 2019.
 وكان في استقبالهم السيد كلدو رمزي مدير  المتحف، وعدد من موظفي المتحف الذين اصطحبوا الوفد داخل قاعات المتحف،  وقدّموا لهم الشرح الوافي وباللغة الإنكليزية عن المقتنيات التراثية، فضلا  عن الأزياء الشعبية التراثية لبلدات وقرى أبناء شعبنا، كما قدّموا نبذة  مختصرة عن تاريخ النهضة الثقافية والقومية لشعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري.
 وفي ختام الزيارة، دوّنت السيدة نانسي  بيرجيرون في سجل الزيارات الخاص بالمتحف، كلمة َ شكرٍ وتقدير للموظفين  العاملين في المتحف، وعبّرت عن اعجابها بما شاهدته من رقي وحضارة الشعب  الذي ينتمي إليه هذا التراث الثر الناطق بهويته القومية والدينية المتميزة  في ثقافة المنطقة بأسرها.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 يناير 2019)

*الكردينال ساكو يشترك في اعمال اللجنة التنفيذية لمجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط ببيروت*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 اشترك غبطة ابينا ، بصفته رئيسا للعائلة  الكاثوليكية، في اعمال اللجنة التنفيذية لمجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط ببيروت  والذي عقد في بطريركية السريان الأرثوذكس وضيافتها من 22-23 كانون الثاني.
 وبدأ اللقاء بندوة اعدها المجلس  تحت  شعار” أطلب العدل فحسب” ( تث 16/81-20) قدمها أساتذة متخصصون: الدكتور  دانيال عيوش والقسيسة نجلة قصاب، والمحامي ملحم خلف. بدأت الندوة بكلمة  ترحيبية  القاها قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني كريم، بطريرك  انطاكيا وسائر المشرق والرئيس الأعلى للكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية في  العالم، عقبها كلمة لامين عام المجلس الدكتورة ثريا بشعلاني، وقد ادار  الندوة الاب ادكار الهيبي.
 وبعد الظهر التأمت اللجنة التنفيذية  لمراجعة اعمال لجان المجلس وتطلعات المستقبل. وختم النهار بصلاة مسكونية في  كنيسة البطريركية حضرها صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك الكردينال مار  بشارة بطرس الراعي والبطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان وسعادة السفير  البابوي بلبنان والعديد من الأساقفة والمشاركين في لقاء مجلس كنائس الشرق  الأوسط.
 وكان غبطته قد وصل مطار بيروت الدولي  بصحبة الاب توماس بهنام، راعي كنائس الدورة والميكانيك والبياع .  وكان في  استقبالهما سيادة المطران ميشال قصارجي، مطراننا في بيروت ووكيله الخوراسقف  روفائيل الطرابلسي والدكتور ثريا بشعلاني، امين عام مجلس كنائس الشرق  الاوسط.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2019)

*من داخل كنيسة مار بولس في الموصل ، دعوة لعودة المسيحيين ضمن مراسيم تنصيب المطران نجيب الدومنيكي رئيسا لأبرشية الموصل للكلدان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ايزيدي 24/
 جميل الجميل
 بحضور الكاردينال لويس ساكو رئيس الكلدان  في العالم وشخصيات دينية وحكومية وسياسية وأجنبية بدأت مراسيم تنصيب  المطران ميخائيل نجيب الدومنيكي رئيس اساقفة الموصل للكلدان في الموصل  وعقرة.
 بدأ الإحتفال في كنيسة مار بولس في حي  الجامعة في الموصل بممارسة الطقوس الدينية مع مجموعة من التراتيل وتلتها  كلمة الخوراسقف ثابت حبيب عبّر فيها عن فرح المسيحيين بهذا التنصيب وعودتهم  إلى مدينتهم التاريخية نينوى ، وبعد ذلك قراءة لنصّ الإنجيل بصوت راعي  أبرشية الموصل وكردستان العراق وكركوك للسريان الكاثوليك المطران مار يوحنا  بطرس موشي ، وكلمة للكاردينال لويس ساكو حثّ العراقيين على التمسّك  بالهوية الوطنية وإحترام التنوّع الديني والإثني والقومي ، وعلى تعزيز  الآواصر الإجتماعية بين كافة المكونات وإنشاء مبادرات حكومية ومجتمعية  لعودة المسيحيين إلى مدينة الموصل ، وبعد ذلك كلمة مجلس محافظة نينوى عبّر  المجلس عن دعوة المسيحيين للعودة إلى مناطقهم وممارسة حياتهم اليومية ،  وبعد ذلك كلمة قائممقام قضاء الموصل كرم الاعرجي حيث عبّر فيها عن أنّ  المسيحيين هم جزء من هذا البلد وهذه اراضيهم التاريخية ويجب أن يعودوا ونحن  على اتم الاستعداد بتوفير كافة مستلزمات الحياة لهم .
 وبارك المئات من المسلمين والإيزيديين والشخصيات الحكومية المطران الجديد بتوّليه هذا المنصب.
 وتوجّه الوفد إلى قصبة كرمليس إلى إقامة  أوّل قداس للمطران نجيب الدومنيكي ، وأقام قدّاسا في قصبة كرمليس بحضور  المئات من الأهالي والشخصيات الشبكية والإيزيدية والعربية .
 حضر الإحتفالية الكاردينال مار لويس ساكو  وكافة مطارنة الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق ومطران ايران والمطران صليبا  شمعون المستشار البطريركي للكنيسة الارثوذكسية والمطران بطرس موشي للسريان  الكاثوليك وجمع كبير من الاباء الكهنة والاخوات الراهبات وجمع من الشخصيات  السياسية والحكومية والأجنبية في المدينة والمؤمنين من الموصل واربيل  وكرمليس وهزار جوت وتللسقف والقوش وبغديدا.
 تم تغطية هذا الحدث اعلاميا من قبل مؤسسة  إيزيدي 24 مع قنوات إعلامية كون الإحتفالية يعتبر مهما لما فيه من اعادة  العلاقات بين ابناء الشعب الواحد بالإضافة إلى أنّه أوّل تنصيب لمطران  الموصل بعد ان تم تحرريها من قبضة الدواعش وأختتم الإحتفال بترتيلة دينية  في كنيسة مار بولس في مدينة الموصل.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك ساكو يزور بلدة كرمليس*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد - كرمليس 
 بعد اقامة قداس في الموصل اليوم توجه غبطة  البطريرك ساكو وبرفقة المطارنة الكلدان والمطارنة الضيوف وجمع كبير من  المؤمنين الى بلدة كرمليس وكان هناك جمع كبير من اهالي البلدة في استقبالهم  تتقدمهم كوكبة من الشمامسة والاطفال وسارو من بداية البلدة الى كنيسة مار  ادي الرسول واجتمع الشمل على المحبة .. القى راعي الخورنة الاب ثابت بولص  حبيب كلمة رحب فيهم جميعا وانشد جوق الكنيسة ترتيلة بالسورث ترحب بالمطران  الجديد ثم القى غبطة البطريرك لويس ساكو كلمة اكد فيها على تعاون الجميع  لخدمة الكنيسة والمؤمنين وان يأتلف الجميع خدمة للمسيح وشعبه واكد بانه  والمطارنة يحاولون جادين التغلب على العقبات لمساعدة المؤمنين في تعمير  بيوتهم وبلدتهم كما تم اعمار الكنيسة.
 ثم القى مطران الموصل الجديد مار ميخائيل  نجيب ميخائيل موعظة قال فيها بانه جاء ليخدم ويتعاون مع الكهنة لتقديم  المزيد من الخدمة للرعية وانه سعيد جدا بابرشيته الجديدة وسيحاول جادا  العمل على تطوير كل شيء بمساعدة الكهنة والمؤمنين.
 بعدها قدم سيادته هدية الى غبطة البطريرك  ساكو وهي عبارة عن صليب صنع من خشب الكراسي المحروقة في الكنيسة ومطعمة  بحجارة المذبح المحطم لتكون علما ودليلا تاريخيا على ماشهده شعبنا وكنيسته  من اجرام بحقهم ..


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2019)

*قداس لغبطة البطريرك ساكو مع سيادة المطران نجيب ميخائيل في كنيسة مار بولص/ الموصل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد - الموصل 

 اجرى اليوم البطريرك لويس ساكو قداسا خاصا  مع مطران الموصل الجديد ميخائيل نجيب ميخائيل في كنيسة مار بولص في حي  الجامعة في الموصل بحضور كافة مطارنة الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق ومطران  ايران والمطران صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي للكنيسة الارثوذكسية  والمطران بطرس موشي للسريان الكاثوليك وجمع كبير من الاباء الكهنة والاخوات  الراهبات وجمع من الشخصيات السياسية في المدينة والمؤمنين من الموصل  واربيل وكرمليس وهزار جوت وتللسقف والقوش وبغديدي قرقوش. حقا كان عرسا  كبيرا استقبلت فيه مدينة الموصل اسقفها الجديد .


----------



## paul iraqe (26 يناير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يصل اربيل في طريقه الى الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 باشر غبطة أبينا البطريرك، الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو صباح يوم الخميس 24 كانون الثاني 2019، الرحلة بموكب من  السيارات الى الموصل للاحتفال بتنصيب رئيس أساقفتها، مار ميخائيل نجيب  ميخائيل. وفي طريقه توقف غبطته في كركوك، مع الوفد المرافق له، والمكون من  كل من معاونيه أصحاب السيادة: مار شليمون وردوني، ومار باسيليوس يلدو ومار  روبرت سعيد جرجيس، ورافقه ايضا صاحبا السيادة مار رمزي كرمو، رئيس أساقفة  دياربكر في تركيا، والمدبر البطريركي لأبرشية طهران للكلدان، ومار باواي  سورو مطران ابرشية مار أدي للكلدان في كندا والأب نوئيل فرمان سكرتير  البطريرك.
 وكان في استقبال غبطته في مقر ابرشية  كركوك، سيادة المطران مار يوسف توما مرقس، رئيس أساقفة كركوك، وكهنة  الابرشية وعدد من الوجهاء والمسؤولين في كركوك.
 واطلع البطريرك والوفد المرافق له، على  آخر مستجدات الابرشية، وأعمالها وقام في جولة في مختلف معالمها الراعوية  والخدمية والثقافية وتناولوا الغداء في مقر المطرانية واحتفلوا بمناسبة  الذكرى الخامسة للرسامة الاسقفية لمار يوسف توما ومار حبيب النوفلي ومار  سعد سيروب.
 ثم توجه عصرا مع الوفد المرافق له الى  اربيل – عنكاوا (مقر البطريركية)، لاستئناف رحلته غدا صباحا الى  الموصل لللاحتفال بتنصيب المطران الجديد لللابرشية.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2019)

*مراسيم توديع قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بعد الزيارة الرعوية لابناءِ الكنيسة  السريانية الارثوذكسية في اربيل عنكاوا والتي استمرت مدة َاربعةِ ايام  غادرَ قداسة ُالبطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني بلدةَ عنكاوا عَبر مطارِ  اربيل الدولي متوجها الى بيروت وكان في توديع قداستَه في صالةِ الشرف  الرئاسية بالمطار وزيرُ التربية وزير الاوقاف وكالة ًبيشتوان صادق واصحابُ  النيافة مطارنة الكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية في العراق واقليم كوردستان  ونيافة ُالمطران د. افاك اسادوريان رئيسِ طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق  والنائب الثاني لرئيس مجلس النواب العراقي بشير حداد ومديرُ عام هيئة شؤون  المسيحيين في اقليم كوردستان خالد البير وضم الوفد المرافق لقداستِه صاحبي  النيافة مار يوستينوس بولس سَفر مطران زحلة والبقاع في لبنان ومار  تيموثاوس متي الخوري النائب البطريركي في ابرشية دمشق البطريركية والسكرتير  البطريركي مدير دائرة الاعلام في البطريركية الاب الربان جوزيف بالي .


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور تلكيف وتللسقف وباقوفه ويقدس في باطنايا والقوش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 في صبيحة يوم الاحد 27 كانون الثاني 2019  الواعد بالانشطة الراعوية انطلق موكب غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو، ومعه المعاونون البطريركيون مار شليمون وردوني، مار  باسيليوس يلدو ومار روبرت سعيد جرجيس، والأساقفة: مار باوي سورو مطران  ابرشية مار أدي للكلدان في كندا، مار رمزي كرمو، رئيس أساقفة دياربكر في  تركيا ومار حبيب النوفلي مطران ابرشية البصرة والجنوب.
  وفي طرق متعرجة وشبه نيسمية، شق الموكب  طريقه صعودا ونزولا، مع مطبات وعثرات للزيارة الميدانية التي بدأت في بلدة  تلكيف، حيث كان في الاستقبال سيادة المطران مار ميخا المقدسي مطران القوش  وتوابعها، والاب شاهر نوري فاطلع غبطة البطريرك والوفد على مسار الاعمار في  بعض معالمها وزار كنيسة تلكيف الكبرى المدنسة بكفر داعش متسترا بعبارات  الله أكبر خطتها يد الجريمة على اعمدة الكنيسة. واختلى الزائرون في الكنيسة  الصغيرة التي تستقبل المصلين.
  وزار الوفد البطريركي بعدئذ بلدة باطنايا  المدماة قلبا وقالبا، واطلع البطريرك على ما تم من ترميم مرتجل أولي  لتأهيلها لاستقبال المؤمنين. واحتفل غبطة البطريرك والوفد الاسقفي الذي في  معيته، بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة بطنايا على أطلال بيت القربان المدمر، ودعا  غبطته المؤمنين الى الالتفاف حول الكنيسة، كملاذ للوحدة بين أبناء البلدة،  وضمانا لتعمير فاعل من قبل الكنيسة ومن تختارهم من كوادر مهنية محايدة،  لإعادة الحياة الى القرية ومعالمها على وفق استجابة أهلها. وهذه الخلاصة  عينها هي التي خرج بها البطريرك والوفد من كل ما احتدم من نقاشات متنوعة  بعد القداس، بحيث برزت الحاجة إلى أن الشعب الآمن الأعزل هو الذي ينبغي أن  يحظى بالحصة المثلى التي يستحقها بعيدا عن المداخلات والاجندات السياسية  المغرضة.
  بعد القداس استأنف الموكب رحلته ليتوقف  في باقوفة مع زيارة لكنيستها القديمة، كما توقف الوفد على الأرض المخصصة  لبناء مجمع راعوي كنسي. بعدها زاروا بلدة تللسقف حيث كان في انتظارهم الاب  سلار بوداغ واطلعوا على معالم الكنيسة الجديدة التي تمت إعادة توظيفها، بعد  ان كانت اضرار داعش فيها اضرار ترف عبثية، من قلع اسلاك وكسر أبواب وتهشيم  شبابيك. وفي هذه المناسبة استقبلهم وضيفهم بحرارة كادر أخوية المحبة في  تللسقف وعرضوا نبذة عن أنشطتهم.
  ومسك الختام كان التوقف في بلدة القوش،  في ضيافة مطرانية ألقوش، وحضور مديرة الناحية لارا يوسف زرا وايضا حضر  قائمقام تلكيف السيد باسم بلو وقد دعا سيادة المطران ميخا غبطة البطريرك  والوفد المرافق له الى تناول طعام المحبة في المطرانية، وبعد استراحة  عاجلة، تم التوجه تحت سيول الأمطار الى الكنيسة حيث استقبلت الوفد زغاريد  جمع من المؤمنات وترحيب عدد من المؤمنين. وهناك ايضا أقيم القداس، في أجواء  زاهية بالأصالة الليتورجية والخدمة الشماسية وتراتيل الجوقة ومشاركة  المؤمنات والمؤمنين.
 وقدم غبطة البطريرك لجمهور المؤمنين  الاسقف الجديد المرسوم لتوّه، مار روبرت سعيد جرجيس معاونا بطريركيا،  فتلقاه سيل من الهلال ترحيبا بالاسقف الشاب اليافع المنحدر من هذه البلدة  المعطاء. كما قدم غبطته السادة الأحبار اعضاء الوفد البطريركي، كل حسب  موقعه وصولا الى تقديم الاب نويل فرمان سكرتير البطريرك، وقد دعا غبطته الى  ما تقتضيه المرحلة أكثر من اي مرحلة مضت، من تجدد ونهضة ثقافية وعمرانية  تستحقها القوش وتليق بتاريخها المجيد.
  بعدها توجه الموكب البطريركي، عائدًا الى بلدة عنكاوا تحت اجنحة الليل، وعلى طرقات استحمت بمياه الامطار الغزيرة.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 يناير 2019)

*قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني يفتتح معمل الاغذية الجاهزة التابع للأبرشية/ عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بعد القداس الاحتفالي قامَ قداسة  ُالبطريرك مار اغناطيوس افرام الثاني بافتتاحِ معمل الاغذيةِ الجاهزة  التابع لابرشيةِ الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان وذلك بحضورِ أصحابِ  النيافةِ المطارنةِ والأساقفةِ والاب باتريك رئيسِ مؤسسة برنابا الخيرية  الانسانية والاباءِ الخوارنة والكهنة وعضومجلس ِالنواب العراقي السابق  القاضي رائد اسحق ومديرِ عام هيئة شؤون المسيحيين بالاقليم خالد البير  وأعضاء ِالمجلس الملي لأبرشية الموصل وكركوك وإقليم كوردستان وجمع ٍغفير من  المؤمنين وعددٍ من الشخصيات الاجتماعية وقد تمَّ بناءُ وتجهيزُ المعمل  بتبرع ٍسخي من مؤسسةِ برنابا ، ويهدفُ المعمل على اعدادِ الاغذية وتأمينِ  فرص ِالعمل لابناء الكنيسة والمجتمع  وقدمَّ مديرُ المعمل الشماس زياد  النسر لقداسةِ البطريرك شرحا ًوافياً عن أقسام المعمل الذي يُنتجُ أصنافاً  مختلِفة من المواد والتجهيزات الغذائية وبأيدي العاملات والعمال المختصين ،  وخلالَ الجولة أثنى قداستـُه على الجهودِ الكبيرة لأعضاءِ المجلس الملي  للأبرشية ومديرِ المعمل الذي تابع بشكلٍ متواصل مراحلَ إكمالِ وإنجازِ هذا  المعمل.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2019)

*زيارة تهنئة من قبل مجلس اعيان كرمليس لسيادة المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب مطران الموصل وعقرة للكلدان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 مساء يوم الخميس الموافق 31 كانون الثاني  2019 زار وفد من مجلس اعيان كرمليس سيادة راعينا الجليل مار ميخائيل نجيب  الدومنيكي بمناسبة تنصيبه رئيساً لاساقفة الموصل وعقرة للكلدان ..
 تراس الوفد السيد نشات يوشوع العبدلي رئيس المجلس ..
 قدم الوفد التهاني والتبريكات لسيادته  طالبين من الرب ان يمنحه الصحة والحكمة والموفقية لادارة ابرشية الموصل  المنكوبة التي عانت كثيرا منذ عام 2003 وخاصة ابان غزوة داعش وانشاءالله  بجهوده وبتعاون وهمة الجميع من ابناء الابرشية والاصدقاء ستتعافى وتعود  لسابق عهدها .. 
 ثَمن سيادته زيارة الوفد وشكرهم على الزيارة اللطيفة وأشاد بعمل المجلس وتعاونه ليكون الجميع يداً واحدة لخدمة أهلنا جميعاً ..


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2019)

*قداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني يعزي الشعب الإيزيدي برحيل الأمير تحسين بك*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بطريركية الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة/ مكتب الإعلام
 بعث قداسة البطريرك مار أدى الثاني رئيس  الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة في العراق والعالم برقية تعزية ومواساة إلى الإخوة  الإيزيديين من رجال الدين والمؤسسات وأبناء الشعب الإيزيدي لوفاة الأمير  تحسين بك أمير الإيزيديين في العراق والعام، وهذا نصها:
  تعزية ومواساة
  الأخوة الإيزيديون الكرام.. من رجال الدين وممثلي مختلف المؤسسات وعموم أبناء الشعب الإيزيدي المحترمون.
  تلقينا بالأمس وبتأثر بالغ نبأ وفاة  أخونا وصديقنا الكريم سمو الأمير (تحسين بيك) أمير الإيزيديين في العراق  والعالم، بعد عمر جليل أمضاه في خدمة شعبه وترسيخ مفاهيم المحبة والسلام  والتآخي.
  ولا يسعنا بهذه المناسبة إلا أن نتقدم  إليكم وإلى أسرة الفقيد الراحل بخالص تعازينا ومواساتنا بهذا المصاب  الأليم، مبتهلين إلى الباري أن يتغمده برحمته الواسعة وينعم عليه بالراحة  الأبدية في مثوى الخالدين، ويلهمكم ويلهم أسرته وذويه الصبر والسلوان.
  البطريرك
  أدى الثاني رئيس الكنيسة الشرقية القديمة
 في العراق والعالم
  31 كانون الثاني 2019


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2019)

*بيان مشترك للمرصد السومري وهيئة الدفاع عن أتباع الديانات بحق المسيحيين والأيزيديين في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 أوقفوا التغيير الديموغرافي! أوقفوا جرائم ضد الإنسانية والإبادة الجماعية! بحق المسيحيين والأيزيديين في سهل نينوى
 مجدداً تتعالى أصوات أتباع الديانتين  المسيحية والأيزيدية لإنقاذهم من هجمة جديدة؛ تستهدف مدنهم وقراهم هويةً  وبنى تحتية وكينونة. إذ تتوارد الأنباء عن ظاهرة استفحال بلطجة ميليشياوية  لا تكتفي بما تعيث به فسادا بل تُمعن في ارتكاب التخريب العنفي التصفوي يصل  حد تحويل جريمة التغيير الديموغرافي إلى مرحلة نوعية تمثل ببعض أركانها  جرائم إبادة جماعية.. فهل سيستمر ذلك من دون رد شعبي ورسمي؟ هل سيستمر من  دون دعم أممي دولي للمغلوبين على أمرهم؟ من سيدعم حركة التنوير والتغيير  واستعادة السلم الأهلي وتطبيع الأوضاع وإعادة سكان تلك المدن بعودة السكان  الأصل لا أولئك المجلوبين بقصد التغيير والتخريب…
 إننا في المرصد السومري وهيئة الدفاع عن  أتباع الديانات نتابع بثبات، ما يُرتكب من جرائم في نينوى والسهل؛ سواء بظل  سلطة الحكومة الاتحادية ورديفتها المحلية أم بظل الانفلات الأمني والخضوع  للإرهاب أم ما يجري اليوم بظروف مركبة معقدة حيث انتشار الميليشيات  والمجموعات المسلحة المختلفة.. وها هي الأنباء تترى لتحمل إلينا ما يثير  الضمائر والردود الإنسانية الحقوقية والوطنية الواجبة…
 إذ كل المتابعين يجدون أنَّ المسيحيين  والإيزيديين فروا من سهل نينوى التي مثلت عبر التاريخ موئل عيشهم بنسبة  الـ100% حتى جاءت أول جرائم التغيير الديموغرافي برفع أعلام جماعات دينية  مدعومة من جهات خارجية ثم تلتها جرائم الإرهاب الداعشي التي استهدفتهم  بالهوية علناً وأفرغت تلك المدن منهم! واليوم تأتي الأوضاع المنفلتة لتعيد  الكَرَّة بامتناع السواد الأعظم من العودة؛ ذلك أنّ التهمة الموجهة إلى تلك  الميليشيات من طرف المسيحيين في تغيير ديموغرافية تلك المناطق ليست بلا  سند، فعلى الأرض توجد الحقائق الموجعة والوقائع الفاجعة بحق سكان المنطقة  من المسيحيين والإيزيديين. ويبدأ وصف الحقائق من انعدام الخدمات الأساس  وخراب البنية التحتية بنسب لا يمكن أن تستوعب الحياة الطبيعية أو أن تستقبل  السكان ولكن الأنكى هو بلطجة عناصر بعينها من سلطات جلبتهم من خارج أبناء  المنطقة إلى جانب أدوار الميليشيات في مصادرة الأراضي والأملاك بوجود بسلطة  ما تمتلك من أدوات ومنها السجون السرية وما فيها من أشكال ممارسات تقترب  من أوضاع إرهاب الدولة، بخلفية التحدث عن شرعية وجود تلك الميليشيات  وأعمالها العنفية القسرية المخالفة للقوانين..
 إنَّنا نطالب بتحقيق تشارك به منظمات تمثل  أبناء المنطقة والحركة الحقوقية مع أوامر حاسمة وحازمة بشأن سحب تلك  القوات وكف اليد عما ترتكبه وبإنهاء ما يجري من تجاوزات وأفعال عدوانية  إجرامية الطابع مع التزام مطلق بوقف العمل بكل التغييرات والأفعال التي  تتعارض والقوانين التي تم اتخاذها بخصوص المنطقة..
 ونحن نتطلع لتدخلات أممية حقوقية ذات  تأثير جدي مسؤول قبل حدوث كوارث وفظاعات أخرى لا حل لها ولا فرص للرجوع  عنها ومنها ما يستكمل جرائم تصفوية تدخل بمجال جرائم الإبادة وهو الأمر  الذي يؤكد ضرورة تفعيل الدور الدولي للمساعدة على التعامل مع أوضاع منطقة  نينوى وسهلها بخصوصية تتناسب والمجريات هنا ..مذكرين هنا بكل بياناتنا  السابقة ومطالبها في تأمين حقوق العراقيين من أتباع الديانات الذين يجري  ازدراء وجودهم وانتهاك حقوقهم يوميا حد تصفيتهم!

 الامانة العامة لهيئة الدفاع عن اتباع الديانات والمذاهب في العراق و المرصد السومري لححقوق الانسان


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو: رسالتي الى أبناء الكنيسة الأحباء في الذكرى السادسة لانتخابي بطريركاً*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 أشكر الله على كل شيء واشكر معاونيّ  وأعضاء السينودس والكهنة وكل الذين اعانوني  في العمل والاستشارات  والمقترحات، او شجعوني على المضي قُدما،  جازاهم الله خيراً.  
 انا شخص واضح في افكاري واختياراتي. ارفض  المساومة وان يشتريني احد. احب الصدق والشفافية، ولا طمع لي في حطام  الدنيا. علاقتي مع ذاتي واضحة. المواجهة  والصراحة هما قوتي الى جانب  صلاتي. واعتقد انه بات من الواضح للكثيرين بأن الانتقادات الموجهة اليّ  والى البطريركية معظمها صادر من أناس ضعيفي النفوس، لا يتحملون استعادة   الكنيسة الكلدانية هيبتها ودورها وتألقها على الصعيدين المحلي والعالمي،  بالرغم من التحديات القاسية التي واجهتها  خلال السنوات الست الماضية.  واذكر منها:
 احتلال تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية للموصل  وبلدات سهل نينوى– سنة بعد تنصيبي- وتهجير سكانها، وتحمُّل الكنيسة مسؤولية  الاهتمام بهم خلال ثلاث سنوات ونصف، من سكن وطعام ومعالجة، وضمان مواصلة  اولادهم الدراسة في أربيل وكركوك. وقد وقفت كنيستنا الى جانبهم وحملت صوتهم  الى المحافل الدولية. وهبَّت بعد التحرير لإصلاح دُورِهم وكنائسهم  ومدارسهم وذاقت معهم مرارة التهجير وقاسمتهم رجاء العودة  وفرح التحرير  والاعمار.
 نزيف الهجرة الذي افقد المكون المسيحي نحو مليون شخص، وطلبات المهاجرين، مما استوجب ارسال كهنة لهم.
 تصدي الكنيسة للتصريحات المحرّضة على  الكراهية والعنف والاستحواذ على بيوت المسيحيين في بغداد  ومدن أخرى  وتفانيها في استعادة الكثير منها، رغم الوضع الأمني الهش.
 مواجهة القوانين المجحفة بحق المسيحيين.
 وقوف الكنيسة في وجه بعض السياسيين  المسيحيين الذين سعوا لمصادرة إرادة المكون المسيحي خدمةً لمصالحهم  الشخصية، مما دفعهم الى انتقادها بنحو غير مهني في الغالب، بل وصل ذلك إلى  التهجم عليها.
 علامات التعزية:
  تنظيم الدائرة المالية البطريركية،  انعقاد السينودس الكلداني السنوي بانتظام، تجديد الطقوس لكي تتلاءم مع  العصر، رسامة ثمانية أساقفة جدد وعدد من الكهنة والشمامسة الانجيليين،  تأسيس الرابطة الكلدانية، تأسيس المجلس الراعوي لبغداد وهيئة المستشارين  للبطريركية وبنحو مواكب للكنيسة الجامعة، زيارة عدد كبير من الكرادلة  والأساقفة والكهنة من مجالس الأساقفة الكاثوليك للعراق دعماً  للمهجرين،  تنظيم  التنشئة المستدامة لكهنة الكلدان في العراق، دعاوى تطويب شهداء  كنيستنا رسمياً، وهي المرة الأولى في تاريخها، انعقاد اجتماع البطاركة  الكاثوليك هذا العام ببغداد وللمرة الأولى، بعد مرور 25 سنة على تأسيسه،  زيارة الكردينال بيترو بارولين، امين سر دولة الفاتيكان  للعراق واحتفاله  ليلة الميلاد  24 / 12/2018 وحضور فخامة رئيس الجمهورية وبعض الوزراء  وأعضاء السلك الدبلوماسي وعلماء دين مسلمين، تنظيم التعليم المسيحي في كافة  الرعايا،  زيارة معظم الابرشيات الكلدانية داخل الوطن وفي بلدان الانتشار،  حضور عدد كبير من المؤتمرات، الاهتمام بالشباب وإقامة عدة نشاطات روحية  وثقافية وفنية، وصيانة معظم كنائسنا ببغداد. وكان للبطريركية الفضل في  تشكيل لجنة حوار من رجال دين مسيحيين ومسلمين شيعة وسنة وصابئة مندائيين  وايزيديين، عملت على تفكيك الخطاب المتشدد وإعداد كراس يعرّف بالديانات  المتواجدة في العراق.
 وأودّ أن أقول للجميع: ان الوقت اثمن من  ان نضيعه بتفاهات، والحياة قصيرة لا بد ان نعيشها بسلام وصدق وفرح. وفي  الحياة توجد أوقات مناسبة تساعد المرء على التفكير من أجل أخذ وقت كافٍ  للعيش بسعادة، وهذا متاح  فقط  لمن لديه الشجاعة ليسبر قلبه، بكل تواضع  وثقة.
   اني أدرك ان المسيح  لم يعمل الا الخير، لكن الناس لم يرضوا عنه، فقاموا بصلبه، وانا لست بأفضل منه.
  لقد وضعت ذاتي، بكل جدّية وتواضع، ومنذ  بداية كهنوتي في خدمة كلّ إنسان. واليوم اتعهد  من جديد ان اصغي الى الناس  واتحسس  مشاكلهم  واعينهم بكل ما اوتيت من نعمة وقدرة. أحب العراق وهو  هويتي، واحب الكنيسة الكلدانية وهي مسؤوليتي واخدم المسيحيين من كل الطوائف  بدون استثناء، وكل العراقيين. اني واثق من ان عملي سوف يتم تقييمه فيما  بعد.
 صلوا من اجلي ومن اجل الكنيسة والعراق
 البطريرك الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو


----------



## paul iraqe (1 فبراير 2019)

*واشنطن تتعهد بمواصلة حماية المسيحيين والكورد بعد انسحاب القوات الأمريكية من سوريا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 تعهد البيت الأبيض بتوفير الحماية للكورد  والمسيحيين في كوردستان سوريا ومناطق الشمال السوري، بعد انسحاب القوات  الأمريكية من تلك البلاد.

 جاء ذلك على لسان المتحدثة باسم البيت الأبيض، سارة ساندرز، في برنامج بُث على شبكة "سي بي إن".

 وقالت ساندرز في هذا السياق: "الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية ستعمل على  حمايةالمسيحيين و الكورد في شمال سوريا من أي ضرر، حتى بعد انسحاب قواتنا  من تلك المناطق".

 وفي سياق منفصل، ولدى تقييمها لرئاسة دونالد  ترمب، قالت ساندرز، إن "الله هو الذي اختار ترمب رئيساً للولايات المتحدة  الأمريكية عام 2016".

 وأردفت قائلةً: "الله اختار لكل شخص دوراً،  وأراد لترمب أن يكون رئيساً للولايات المتحدة، وهذا هو سبب وجود ترمب  حالياً في البيت الأبيض".

 وأشارت متحدثة البيت الأبيض، إلى أن  "ترمب دعم خلال فترة حكمه، اهتمامات الشريحة المتدينة في البلاد، وأن لديه  انجازات كثيرة في هذا الشأن".

​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 فبراير 2019)

*كلارا عوديشو رئيسة كتلة المجلس الشعبي في  برلمان الاقليم تشارك في القداس الاحتفالي بذكرى عيد القديس اسطيفانوس في  كنيسة ماركوركيس / مانكيش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 "كُونُوا رَاسِخِينَ، غَيْرَ  مُتَزَعْزِعِينَ، مُكْثِرِينَ فِي عَمَلِ الرَّبِّ كُلَّ حِينٍ، عَالِمِينَ  أَنَّ تَعَبَكُمْ لَيْسَ بَاطِلاً فِي الرَّبِّ
 شاركت كلارا عوديشو رئيسة كتلة المجلس  الشعبي في برلمان الاقليم في القداس الذي اقيم في كنيسة ماركوركيس في  مانكيش احتفاءاً بذكرى عيد القديس اسطيفانوس بكر شهداء الكنيسة و وفي هذا  العيد تحتفل الكنيسة بعيد الشمامسة.
 ان دورالشماس مهم في خدمة القداس ،وفي  جميع نشاطات التي تقيمها الكنيسة ، ومنها مراسيم العماذ ومراسيم صلوات  الموتى ودفنهم و الزواج ، التعليم المسيحي ، والجوقة والمرتلين ، ومشاركتهم  في صلوات مختلفة وخدمات كنسية متنوعة وان الشماس هو تلك الصخرة قوية التي  تستند عليها كنيستنا بكل طوائفها .
 وان الكنيسة  قدمت آلاف الشهداء في كل   العصور والى حد الان من كهنة ومؤمنين و الشمامسة و بكرهم القديس اسطيفانوس و  الكهنة الذين سقطوا  شهداء حفاظا على ايمانهم حيث لا يسعنا ذكرهم وأننا  نذكرهم في صلواتنا
 وفي الاحتفال هنأت جميع شمامسة شعبنا و كل  من يعمل لخدمة الكنيسة و شاركت مع الشمامسة بمائدة المحبة التي اقيمت في  مركز مار توما الرسول بحضور المؤمنين المشاركين في القداس و الاحتفال.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 فبراير 2019)

*مجلس أعيان قرة قوش/ بغديدا يعقد إجتماعه الشهري يوم 1/2/ 2019*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كريم إينا

 عقدت الهيئة الإدارية لمجلس أعيان قره قوش  / بغديدا إجتماعها الشهري يوم 1/2/ 2019 برئاسة نائب رئيس المجلس إبراهيم  يوسف حنو وحضور غالبية الأعضاء.
 نوقشت أثناء الإجتماع العديد من الأمور  التي تخصّ الأوضاع العامة في مدينة بغديدا / قره قوش، ومن أبرزها الواقع  الخدمي الذي يعاني منه أبناء المدينة بعد تحررها.
 كما أكّد المجتمعون على التنسيق مع  الإدارة في القضاء لتنفيذ ما يمكن تنفيذه وحسب الإمكانيات المتاحة، حيث  أبدى المجتمعون تعاونهم الكامل بهذا الخصوص.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 فبراير 2019)

*موقع بريطاني: حركة إعادة الإعمار في الموصل ما تزال بطيئة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - المدى/
 بعد ركود غبار الحرب وانتهاء معركة طاحنة  استمرت لأكثـر من تسعة أشهر لتحرير ثاني أكبر مدينة في العراق وتحول أجزاء  كبيرة منها الى مناطق أشباح بعد تعرضها لآلاف القنابل وملايين الإطلاقات  النارية استخدمت لطرد داعش، اتضحت عندها المهمة المهولة بإعادة إعمارها من  جديد.
 خلال معركة دامت قرابة أربعة أعوام بين  تنظيم داعش والقوات العراقية، نفذت الولايات المتحدة لوحدها أكثر من 9 آلاف  غارة جوية ألقت خلالها ما يزيد على 65 ألف قنبلة في محاولة لطرد مسلحي  داعش من المدن والقرى التي كان يتواجد فيها عبر شمال وغربي البلاد.
 تم تقدير الدمار الذي لحق بالمدينة  القديمة في الموصل بأكثر من 1 مليار دولار، ويعتقد انه ما بين 50% الى 75%  من مباني وبيوت المدينة التي تضم 1.4 مليون نسمة قد دمر بالكامل .
 وتقول الامم المتحدة إنها تلقت معلومات  تفيد بأن أكثر من 65 ألف منزل عبر المناطق المتضررة بسبب داعش التي تتعدى  الموصل، هي بحاجة ماسة لإصلاحات أو إعادة بناء، مشيرة الى أن 18 ألف منزل  منها يقع في الموصل .
 واستناداً لمنظمة أي سي أن انترناشنل غير  الحكومية المعنية بمساعدة المسيحيين فإن أكثر من 14 ألف بيت و363 كنيسة في  المناطق ذات الغالبية المسيحية المحيطة بالموصل في سهل نينوى قد تعرضت  لأضرار أو تدمير .
 في محافظة الأنبار أشارت الامم المتحدة في  آخر تقرير لها عن الوضع السكاني الى أن نصف البيوت التي كانت بحاجة الى  ترميمات وإصلاحات قد تم إنجازها.
 أما في محافظة نينوى التي تضم مدينة  الموصل فإن أعمال إعادة الإعمار تجري بشكل أبطأ. وأشار تقرير الامم المتحدة  الى أن 6 آلاف بيت فقط من مجموع 24 ألفاً كان يفترض أن يعاد بناؤها أو  يرمم قد تم إنجاز العمل فيه بحلول أيلول عام 2018 .
 وجاء في تقرير برنامج الامم المتحدة  للتنميةUNDP ، الذي يعمل على إعانة البلدان المتضررة لمساعدة نفسها، بأنه  في العام 2017 تم استخدام أكثر من 10 آلاف شخص في مهمة إعادة إعمار الموصل .  شملت عمليات إعادة الإعمار مدارس ومستشفيات ومنشآت تحلية مياه ومحطات  كهرباء عبر مناطق واسعة من شمال وغربي العراق .
 رغم ذلك فإن بنايات كثيرة أخرى بضمنها  منشآت تربوية وصحية ماتزال غير مؤهلة للاستخدام بشكل كامل مما يعيق كثيراً  من اهالي المنطقة الحصول على خدمات مثل بقية المناطق .
 من بين المناطق التي تضررت كثيرا بسبب الحرب ضد داعش هي المدينة القديمة في الموصل التي تعتبر قلب التراث التاريخي القديم للموصل .
 وكان البنك الدولي قد أقر بأن استرجاع  الإرث الحضاري والثقافي والحفاظ عليه يعد عاملا حاسما في تطمين السكان  المحليين بعملية إعادة الإعمار بعد المعارك. وبخصوص هذا الموضوع قامت منظمة  اليونسكو الدولية بعقد سلسلة من اللقاءات حول مشروعها الخاص الذي يحمل  عنوان "إحياء روحية الموصل ."
 أمين عام مؤسسة فراترنايت ايراك الخيرية،  فرج بينويت كامورات قال في حديث لموقع سكاي نيوز الإخباري البريطاني إن  مشاريع شبيهة بمشروع استعادة موقع كنيسة، مار بهنام، تعد مشاريع حيوية  لمساعدة الاهالي المتضررين واستعادة عافيتهم . وضاف قائلا "من المهم جداً  أن يجد الاهالي ، مناطقهم التاريخية عند عودتهم. الحصول على بيت هو أمر  اساس لبدء الحياة من جديد، ولكن عوائل لها ايضا أماكن لهم فيها ذكريات  تذكرهم بأيامهم الماضية السعيدة، حيث كانوا يتنقلون فيها معاً في أيام  حياتهم تذكرهم بمناسبات خاصة مثل حفل زواج. كنيسة مار بهنام كانت مثالاً  رمزياً واضحاً على ذلك، إنها تعد مكانا رئيسا لكل مسيحيي العراق، إنها  بمقام كنيسة نوتردام بالنسبة للشعب الفرنسي ." وتقول الأمم المتحدة إن سرعة  التقدم بعمليات إعادة الإعمار تعتمد على سعة حجم الدمار وكذلك على مدى  التعاون بين الاهالي والسلطات المحلية في هذا المجال .
 ترجمة / حامد أحمد


----------



## paul iraqe (5 فبراير 2019)

*فريق اغاثي من منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان يتوجه الى قضاء شيخان في محافظة نينوى لدعم ايتام ونساء من المكون الايزيدي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - الفريق الاغاثي ضم السيدين وليم وردا  وفرحان يوسف ومتطوعين آخرين وشملت الاغاثة خمسين طفلا يتيما بينهم خمسة  نساء وطلاب وطالبات ابتدائية ومتوسطة وثانوية.
 - مواد الاغاثة شملت بطانيات وقماصل ومناشف و نفط ابيض للتدفئة الاغاثة.
 - جاءت بدعم من منظمة التضامن المسيحي الدولية  ( CSI).
 توجه فريق اغاثي يوم الاحد 27/1/2019 الى  الشيخان ، حيث مركز للايتام الايزيديين من الذين فقدوا أحد الوالدين على  الاقل وتشرف عليه منظمة عين سفني لتنمية المجتمع ووزعت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق  الانسان مواد اغاثية تضمنت بطانيات وقماصل ومناشف فضلا عن ( 1320) لتر من  النفط الابيض الخاص بالتدفئة، هذا وشملت الاغاثة خمسين يتيما من ضحايا داعش  تتراوح اعمارهم بين السنة الثالثة والثامنة عشر بينهم خمسة نساء وجميع  الذين شملتهم هذه الاغاثة من المكون الايزيدي، وكانوا قد تعرضوا الى اضرار  بالغة بسبب جرائم داعش.
 وقد جرى التوزيع في دار الايتام بمركز  قضاء شيخان التابع لمحافظة نينوى، وضم فريق الاغاثة السيدين وليم وردا عضو  مجلس ادارة منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان، مسؤول العلاقات العامة وفرحان  يوسف عضو الهيئة العامة للمنظمة والسيد رائد نيسان احد متطوعي حمورابي في  الشيخان، كما ساعد في التوزيع السيد هادي بابا شيخ السكرتير الشخصي للمرجع  الديني الاعلى للايزيدين والمعروف ( بابا شيخ ) وعدد من مسؤولي واعضاء  منظمة عين سفني لتنمية المجتمع.
 وجاءت تلك الاغاثة بدعم من منظمة  التضامن المسيحي الدولية ( CSI) وهي اول وجبة اغاثية تقوم بها منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان لعام 2019.
 هذا وقد وجهت منظمة حمورابي اعضائها في  دهوك لتقديم دعم مماثل للايتام الايزيديين في مخيم شاريا خاصة من الطلبة في  احدى المدارس المتواجدة هناك.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 فبراير 2019)

*سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب الدومنيكي يزور مقر المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 3/2/2019 زار مقر المجلس الشعبي في  اربيل / عنكاوا سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب الدومنيكي مطران الموصل  وعقرة وتوابعها وكان في استقبال سيادته كل من السادة جميل زيتو رئيس المجلس  الشعبي والقاضي رائد اسحق وهالان هرمز وجميل ابراهيم اعضاء المكتب السياسي   للمجلس وامجد عبد الاحد عزيز مسؤول فرع اربيل و رفيقة ايليا ساكا عضو  اللجنة المركزية .
 في مستهل الزيارة رحب السادة رئيس واعضاء  المجلس بالضيف العزيز معبرين عن سعادتهم وفرحتهم بتسنم سيادته ابرشية  الموصل وعقرة متمنين له كل التوفيق والنجاح في مهامه الروحية والادارية  لمناطق الموصل وسهل نينوى وان يكون وجوده بادرة خير لهذه المناطق من خلال  تعاونه مع رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية الاخرى والمنظمات والمؤسسات الادارية  لغرض الارتقاء الى المستوى المنشود من تحسين الظروف المعيشية واعمار الدور  المهدمة والبنى التحتية وتشجيع عودة العوائل النازحة الى ديارها من خلال  تأمين الامن والامان
 قدم سيادته شكره وتقديره لحسن الاستقبال  مشيدا بدور الاستاذ سركيس اغاجان على الدعم الكبير واللا محدود لشعبنا  الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في كل مجالات الحياة من اعمار وبناء دور العبادة  وقرى لابناء شعبنا وغيرها من الانجازات مؤكدا على عدم نكران الحقائق لهذه  الانجازات العديدة وكذلك تم الاشادة بحكومة اقليم كوردستان كونها احتوت  الالاف من ابناء شعبنا النازحين من سهل نينوى ابان احتلال داعش لمناطقهم  وقدمت الدعم والتسهيلات مؤكدا العمل مع البعض كشركاء في هذا البلد من خلال  التعايش السلمي ونبذ العنصرية والطائفية والاقتداء ببنود الدستور لحفظ  الحقوق والواجبات وفي الختام قدم السيد زيتو هدية تاريخية متمثلة بأسد بابل  وعبر عن سعادته الكبيرة بها ومؤكدا على ضرورة الحفاظ على حضارة وتاريخ  البلد والتمسك بالارض والهوية .


----------



## paul iraqe (7 فبراير 2019)

*المجلس الشعبي يلتقي مايكل هارفي مساعد رئيس الوكالة الامريكية للتنمية الدولية USAID مسؤول برامج الشرق الأوسط*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 التقى السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري بالسيد مايكل هارفي  مساعد رئيس الوكالة الامريكية للتنمية الدولية USAID مسؤول عن برامج الشرق  الأوسط، ناقش الطرفان العمل التنموي الذي تقوم به الوكالة في سهل نينوى  والمناطق المتضررة الأخرى من جراء الأعمال الإرهابية التي قامت بها داعش و  تحرير تلك المناطق من براثن الإرهاب حيث يتم أعادة بناء البنية التحتية  المدمرة وكذلك خلق المناخات المناسبة لإعادة العائلات المهجرة قسرا الى  مناطقهم.
 واثناء اللقاء طالب السيد ميخائيل ان يتم  بذل جهود أكبر مما تقوم به الوكالة حاليا لكي يرتقي العمل لمستوى المعاناة،  ونوقش ايضا الوضع الأمني المتزعزع في سهل نينوى بسبب وجود قوات دخيلة على  هذه المناطق متمثلة بالحشد الشعبي وبعض من ابناء المنطقة الذين ينتمون الى  هذه المليشيات.
 من جانبه رحب السيد هارفي بالمقترحات التي  تم مناقشتها من قبل الطرفين وأكد ان الوكالة ستبذل جهود اكبر في قادم  الايام وتوسع رقعة العمل و تطور المشاريع المقدمة كي تتناسب مع حجم  الاحتياجات الضرورية لمناطق الأقليات و غيرها  لتوفير الخدمات اللازمة وذلك  بالتنسيق مع الحكومة العراقية وحكومة اقليم كوردستان والتحالف الدولي  بقيادة الولايات المتحدة لإيجاد حلول مناسبة للوضع الامني الراهن لإعادة  الثقة بين المكونات التي هجرت من قبل داعش.
 وبدوره شكر السيد لؤي جهود الوكالة  والإدارة الامريكية للعمل الدؤوب والدور الجاد الذي تقوم به حاليا لضخ  الحياة في المنطقة وخدمة ابناءها وإيجاد الحلول المناسبة للمشاكل التي  يعانون منها .


----------



## paul iraqe (7 فبراير 2019)

*اطلاق منحة الامارات لتعمير كنائس الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اسرار ميديا/
 اعلن رئيس ديوان اوقاف اوقاف المسيحيين  والديانات الاخرى “رعد جليل كجه جي” عن اطلاق اليونسكو للمنحة الاماراتية  لتعمير كنائس مدينة الموصل بالتزامن مع زيارة البابا الى دولة الامارات.
 وذكر كجه جي في تصريح صحفي اليوم (5 شباط  2019)، ان “منظمة اليونسكو اعلنت اطلاقها لمنحة الامارات العربية المتحدة  المعدة لتعمير كنيستي الطاهرة للسريان الكاثوليك وكنيسة اللاتين المعروفة  بكنيسة الساعة في الجانب الايمن من مدينة الموصل تزامنا مع زيارة قداسة  البابا فرنسيس إلى دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة”.
 واضاف، كجه جي، ان “المنظمة فتحت قنوات  الاتصال بالديوان لاستحصال الموافقات الرسمية بغية المباشرة بتنفيذ مراحل  العمل من خلال تشكيل لجان مشتركة والتنسيق مع وزارة الثقافة العراقية في  هذا الخصوص، اضافة لوضع الخطوات الاساسية للبدء باعداد المخططات وجداول  الكميات من اجل التنفيذ لاحقا”.
 جدير بالذكر ان تنظيم “داعش ” الارهابي  قام خلال سيطرته على الموصل بهدم الكنائس المسيحية في المدينة او تدميرها،  وتهجير السكان المسيحيين.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 فبراير 2019)

*الكاردينال ساكو يدعو إلى وضع حدّ لاضطهاد المسيحيين في العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - المدى/
 قال الكاردينال لويس ساكو رئيس البطريركية  الكلدانية في العراق والعالم ان الحروب التي عمت منطقة الشرق الاوسط وشملت  كلاً من العراق وسوريا واليمن قد تسببت بمحن ومشاكل طالت شعوب المنطقة  وخصوصاً المسيحيين منهم حيث تعرضوا لاضطهاد وتهجير على يد مجاميع إرهابية .
 وأضاف ساكو في لقاء مع موقع ذي ناشونال  الإخباري ان الطائفة المسيحية في العراق واجهت اضطهادا كبيرا منذ الغزو  الاميركي للعراق عام 2003، ادى الى تقليص عدد المسيحيين في البلد من أكثر  من مليون شخص الى عدة مئات من الألوف، مشيرا الى ان عملية القمع والاضطهاد  ازدادت عقب مجيء تنظيم داعش في العام 2014 الذي هدد بمحو وجود الطائفة التي  يعود تاريخ تواجدها في البلد منذ أكثر من ألفي عام .
 وأضاف الكاردينال  بقوله "على الناس أن يتعايشوا بينهم بسلام وينشئوا أواصر عميقة روحية  بالله بعيدا عن الكراهية والتناحر والتهديدات التي ليس لها صلة بالدين بأي  شكل من الاشكال ."
 واستناداً الى رئيس البطريركية الكلدانية في العراق  والعالم، فإن العراق الآن يضم ما يقارب 500 ألف مسيحي تقريبا، مشيرا الى أن  تعداد المسيحيين كان يشكل سابقا نسبة 20% من نفوس العراق ولكن هذه النسبة  تقلصت في ما بعد الى 10% وهي الآن تقف عند 2% من تعداد العراق .
 وكان  المسيحيون قد تعرضوا لإبادة تحت حكم تنظيم داعش بتخييرهم بين ترك دينهم  ودفع جزية او مواجهة الموت. كثير منهم من المتواجدين في منطقة سهل نينوى  تركوا ديارهم وهربوا لاجئين الى مناطق ومخيمات إقليم كردستان، لاسيما مخيم  عين كاوة وقسم كثير منهم هاجروا سعياً للجوء إلى دول اخرى .
 رغم إعلان  بغداد انتصارها على داعش في 2017، فإن الضرر والدمار الذي لحق بمناطق  المسيحيين في شمال العراق كان كبيرا جدا. وأكد الكاردينال ساكو بقوله:  "المسيحيون في العراق يبحثون عن حرية وأمان، وهذا شيء مؤلم، بيوت المسيحيين  تعرضت لتهديدات وحالات اختطاف. كل هذه الامور أدت بالمسيحيين بأن يؤمنوا  بانه ليس هناك مستقبل لهم ويشعرون بأن التهديدات تطول وجودهم وممتلكاتهم ."
 ويعتبر العراق خليطاً من ديانات وأعراق مختلفة حتى طوائف مسيحية مختلفة  تشمل الكنيسة الشرقية من كاثوليك وآرثودوكس وهي طبيعة تنوع ديني تميز البلد  .
 وعلق ساكو على هذا التنوع بقوله "لقد مضى على تعايشنا مع الاديان  والاعراق المختلف في العراق أكثر من 14 قرنا، ولكنني أتساءل لماذا تغيرت  العقلية الآن ."
 وعبر ساكو عن أهمية التعايش بين المسلمين والمسيحيين  وأبناء الطوائف العرقية الاخرى خصوصا في هذه الايام الصعبة .وكان  الكاردينال ساكو 70 عاما، الذي ولد في زاخو شمال العراق، قد لعب دورا  مركزيا في جلسات الحوار الديني في البلد . وأكد ساكو ان الدين والعنف شيئان  متنافران، داعيا المسيحيين والمسلمين الى المساهمة في تفعيل المصالحة لغرض  القضاء على التطرف والعنف .
 وأضاف بقوله "من الخطورة أن ينظر الطرف  للآخر على انه عدو وليس أخاً أو جاراً. على هذه العقلية أن تتغير عبر  المدرسة وبرامج التعليم والتوعية بهذا المجال وعبر الخطب الدينية ايضا ."
 وكانت قد أوكلت للكاردينال مهمة تشكيل لجنة حوار ديني متعددة الاطراف تضم  مسيحيين ومسلمين من سنّة وشيعة للتباحث في كيفية مواجهة الكراهية وإزالتها .
 وقال ساكو "أنا عراقي وقد أكون مسيحيا أو مسلما او شخصاً آخر. وفيما اذا  كنت شخصاً ذا إيمان وتدين فهذا الشيء بيني وبين الله. يجب أن تكون هناك  عدالة بحقوق المدنيين وأن تطبق المساواة بينهم."
 واضاف قائلا "ما حدث للعراقيين بشكل عام هو انتهاك للقوانين الدولية ."
 عن: موقع ذي ناشونال الإخباري


----------



## paul iraqe (7 فبراير 2019)

*المجلس الشعبي يشارك في ندوة اقتصادية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بتاريخ 4/2/2019 وبدعوة من مكتب دهوك  لمجلس النواب العراقي، شاركت السيدة كلارا عوديشو ممثلة شعبنا في برلمان  اقليم كوردستان العراق والسيد رهوان يوخنا عضو اللجنة المركزية للمجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري مسؤول مكتب دهوك، في الندوة التي أقامها  مكتب دهوك لمجلس النواب على قاعة بانوراما آزادي في دهوك، للسيد الدكتور  أحمد الصفار رئيس اللجنة الإقتصادية في مجلس النواب العراقي، حول الميزانية  المالية للعراق والمخصصة لعام 2019.
 حيث شرح السيد المحاضر تفاصيل الميزانية  والفقرات المهمة فيها ذاكرا بأن الميزانية لهذه السنة هي ثاني أكبر ميزانية  في تاريخ العراق، حيث بلغت 133 تريلون دينار ، 93% منها معتمدة على النفط  المصدر وبعجز قدره 27 ترليون دينار، وحصدت اربع وزارات وهي الداخلية والنقل  والكهرباء والدفاع 36% من الميزانية، وخصصت 3 ترليون دينار كميزانية  طوارئ، وفي احصاءات أخرى ذكرها السيد المحاضر أكد بأن 35% من الشعب العراقي  هم تحت خط الفقر، ونسبة البطالة  هي 31 %.
 وذكر أيضا بوجود فقرة في الميزانية تمنع منعا باتا الإقتراض المالي الخارجي .
 ويذكر بأن حصة أقليم كوردستان من الميزانية لهذا العام بلغت  10 ترليون و 800 مليار دينار.
 وفي ختام الندوة أجاب السيد المحاضر عن أسئلة الحضور


----------



## paul iraqe (7 فبراير 2019)

*برعاية سيادة المطران بشار متي وردة .. إفتتاح دار البابا للمسنين والشقق السكنية للشباب في عنكاوا*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 افتتح سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة  مجمع ماكفني السكني والذي يتضمن دار البابا فرنسيس للمسنين ومجمع الشقق  السكنية للشباب المتزوج حديثا.
 جرت لاحتفالية مساء يوم الاثنين ظ¤ شباط  ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© في عنكاوا (محلة مار عودا) بحضور محافظ أربيل السيد نوزاد هادي  والسادة الأساقفة الأجلاء والكهنة والرهبان والراهبات وممثلوا الهيئات  الدبلوماسية في أربيل اضافة الى نواب ابناء شعبنا ورؤساء الأحزاب وجمع كبير  من الناس، الذين اشادوا بأهمية مثل هذه المشاريع. 
 وفي يلي نص كلمة سيادة المطران مار بشار وردة: 
 "الحَقَّ أَقولُ لَكم: كُلَّما صَنعتُم شَيئاً مِن ذلك لِواحِدٍ مِن إِخوتي هؤُلاءِ الصِّغار، فلي قد صَنَعتُموه" (متّى 25: 41)
 الحضور الكريم
  أرحب بكم جميعاً في هذا اليوم المُبارك  في حياة الإيبارشية في إفتتاح هذا المجمّع، مجمّع ماكفني السكني الخيري،  والذي جاء تلبية لنداء البابا فرنسيس الذي وجهّ نداءً إلى أساقفة الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية بتاريخ 2 أيار 2016، بضرورة التفكير في تأسيس "مشاريع رحمة  دائمية" (مدارس، مُستشفيات، مياتم، دور مسنين، دور عجزة، دور للمشردين)،  كثمار لسنة الرحمة.
 وإستجابة لحاجة المسنين، الذين نريد لهم  حياة كريمة في عمر الحكمة هذا، ولشبيبة الإيبارشية الذين يتطلعون لبناء  مستقبل زاهر لهم في أربيل، أرض الآباء والأجداد، ناقشنا مع السيّد كارل  أندرسن الفارس الأول في جماعة فرسان كولمبس، وهي اكبر تجمع كاثوليكي علماني  في العالم، وساهموا على نحو كبير في إغاثة النازحين في العراق وسوريا آبان  هجمات داعش الإرهابية، فصار الإتفاق على مشروع بناء شقق سكنية واطئة  الكلفة في هذه المجمّع إضافة إلى دار للمسنين ليتوافق مع نداء البابا  فرنسيس.  
 فالشكر كل الشكر لفرسان كولمبس ولجهودهم  الكبيرة في مساندة قضيّة المسيحيين والإيزيديين، وحرصهم على تأمين حياة  كريمة لهم في أرض الآباء والأجداد.  
 يضم هذا المجمّع مشروعين خيرين: الأول دار  البابا فرنسيس لرعاية المسنين بسعة 40 غرفة مع كافة المرافق الخدمية ذات  العلاقة، والمشروع الآخر 80 شقة سكنية للشباب المتزوجّ حديثا بمختلف  التصاميم والمساحات، تساعدهم في سنوات زواجهم الأولى.
 ستحرص الإيبارشية على تقديم أفضل الخدمات  للمُسنين ليعيشوا بكرامةٍ في هذا الدار ، وستكون لنا هذه الخبرة فرصة  للتعلّم وتوسيع هذا النشاط الإجتماعي – الخيري، ليشمل لاحقا العناية العجزة  والمشردين، ومرافقتهم في سنوات شيخوختهم المُكرَّمة. وتمّ تكليف السيد  نظير بولص شمعون بمواصلة ما قمت به جمعيّة الرحمة من دراسات وتحضيرات حول  هذا المشروع، وأريد أن أشكرهم لجهودهم في ذلك وبإشراف الأب سالم ساكا.  وسنُعلِن قريبا عن بدءِ التسجيل في الدار لتهيئة ما يلزم لكل حالةٍ  مُسجلّة.  
 كما وكلّفت الشماس فريق صليوا بنيامين  للعمل مع الهيئة الإدارية لنادي شباب عنكاوا لإدارة مشروع الشقق السكنية،  والذي نأمل أن يبدأ الإنتقال إلى المجمّع قبل عيد القيامة القادم. مهمّة  اللجنة هو إدارة مشروع الشقق السكنية للشباب والتي ستقدم من قبل الإيبارشية  مجاناً، فلا إستفادة مادية من المشروع، على أن يتعهد شاغلوا الشقق السكنية  بتحمّل رسوم الماء والكهرباء والإدامة وفق الشروط ستضعها اللجنة لاحقا،  وأوصي للجنة بضرورة اختيار دقيق للشباب المستفيد من المشروع.
 بالنسبة لنا كإيبارشية لن نتدخل في  الاختيار بل سيخضع الأمر كليا إلى قرار الهيئة الإدارية للمشروعين، وأتمنى  عدم مراجعتي أو أي من الآباء الكهنة حول ذلك، فالقرار هو لهم. كما ونتطلّع  لسماع آرائكم ومقترحاتكم العملية والتي تُسهم في تطوير المشروع واختيار  الأكثر إستحقاقاً من خلال الكتابة إلى الهيئات المسؤولة عن دار المسنين  ومجمّع الشقق السكنية فهدفنا هو واحد وهو خدمة المسنين ليهنئوا بحياة كريمة  والمساعدة في التخفيف عن أعباء تأسيس عائلة بالنسبة للشباب.
 أجدد شكري لكل مَن ساهم في إنجاز هذين  المشروعين، والشكر كل الشُكر موصول إلى أهلنا في أربيل حكومة وشعباً لتسهيل  سُبل الحياة الكريمة لأهلنا النازحين إبان هجمات عصابات داعش الإرهابية،  وقدّمت التسهيلات اللوجستية اللازمة والتي مكّنت رؤساء الكنائس وممثلوا  منظمات الإغاثة من زيارتنا والوقوف عند احتياجات ضحايا هذه الإبادة  الجماعية.
 شكراً لك أخي المحافظ، نوزاد هادي، على  متابعتك لهذا الملف، وحرصك على تحقيق تطلّعات حكومة أقليم كوردستان لتقديم  ما يلزم من إجراءات إدارية كانت سببا في حل الكثير من المشاكل. أشكرك من كل  القلب.
 والشكر لعنكاوا والتي ستبقى دوما الأرض  المحبة للخير والإحسان، ونريد معاً أن تواصل مسيرة العطاء هذه، لتكون  عنكاوا كما كانت دائماً البيت الذي يستقبل المٌضطهدين، ولكننا، نرغب معاً  في الحفاظ على خصوصية هذا البيت ليبقى آمناً ويحكي قصّة تاريخ شعبٍ أصيل.
 الشكر للكادر الإداري المشرف على دار المُسنين والشقق السكنية في مهمتهم الجديدة داعين لهم بداوم الخير.
 والشكر لكم لحضوركم معنا اليوم، ربنا يبارك الجميع.



































































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 فبراير 2019)

*الدراسة السريانية تصدر مطبوعات جديدة للوسائل التعليمية باللغة السريانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 اصدرت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  عددا من المطبوعات الجديدة من الوسائل التعليمية باللغة السريانية, وكذلك  عدد من الوسائل التعريفية لمهام وعمل المديرية, اضافة الى اصدار تقويم جديد  لعام 2019 .
 هذا وستعمل المديرية على توزيع المطبوعات  الجديدة من الوسائل التعليمية والتعريفية الى جميع اقسام وشعب المديرية في  المحافظات (بغداد ونينوى وكركوك والبصرة)، ليتم توزيعها الى المدارس  المشمولة بتدريس اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية.
 يشار الى ان المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية اصدرت المطبوعات الجديدة بفضل دعم المؤسسات الدينية الكنسية  لنشاطات ومهام المديرية لاستمرارها في تحقيق الانجازات خدمة للعملية  التعليمية والتربوية.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 فبراير 2019)

*عمادة كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت تزور المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار الأب غزوان بحو عميد كلية بابل  للفلسفة واللاهوت، المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية، برفقة  سكرتيرة العمادة الست دينا عزت، وكان في استقباله المدير العام الدكتور  روبين بيت شموئيل،  وذلك في صباح يوم الثلاثاء 5-2-2019.
 تباحث الجانبان سبل تعزيز العلاقة  وتطويرها بين المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية، وكلية بابل  للفلسفة واللاهوت، عبر ادامة التعاون في النشاطات المقدّمة من قبل الجانبين  ، مع الاشارة الى النشاط الثقافي المنجز من قبلهما طوال الفترة الماضية .
 واتفق الجانبان على تقديم محاضرة ثانية،  للدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل ضمن سلسلة لقاءات الأوسيا الاسبوعية والمقدمة من  قبل كلية بابل للفلسفة واللاهوت، وذلك في اذار المقبل بمناسبة يوم المرأة  العالمي .
 يذكر ان مدير عام الثقافة والفنون  السريانية الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل سبق وان قدّم اولى محاضراته في لقاءات  الأوسيا الاسبوعية، التي كانت بعنوان : الترجمة الأولى للإنجيل المقدس إلى  السوريث في العام ظ،ظ§ظ¦ظ¦م ، وكان ذلك في كانون الأول من العام المنصرم .


----------



## paul iraqe (7 فبراير 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يستقبل الأب الربّان جاك  يعقوب المنتخَب مطراناً نائباً بطريركياً لشؤون الشبيبة والتنشئة الدينية  في الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 مساء يوم الثلاثاء 5 شباط 2018، استقبل  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، حضرةَ الأب الربّان جاك يعقوب المنتخَب مطراناً نائباً  بطريركياً لشؤون الشبيبة والتنشئة الدينية في الكنيسة السريانية  الأرثوذكسية، وذلك في مقرّ الكرسي البطريركي، المتحف، بيروت.
     خلال اللقاء، قدّم الأب الربّان جاك  يعقوب إلى غبطته بطاقة الدعوة لحضور رسامته الأسقفية، والتي ستتمّ بوضع يد  قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق  للسريان الأرثوذكس، في التاسع من شهر آذار القادم في كنيسة مار سويريوس  الكبير، في المقرّ البطريركي بالعطشانة.
     هنّأ غبطته الربّان جاك، متمنّياً له  خدمة أسقفية صالحة لما فيه خير الكنيسة المقدسة وبخاصة الشبيبة التي هي  مستقبل الكنيسة المُشرق، وداعياً له بالنجاح والتوفيق على مثال الرب يسوع  الراعي الصالح. كما حمّله مشاعر المحبّة الأخوية إلى قداسة أخيه البطريرك  مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني الكلّي الطوبى.
     وشكر الربّان جاك غبطتَه على محبّته الأبوية، سائلاً بركته ودعاءه.
     حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2019)

*"تراب الغربة".. كتاب يروي قصة أهالي نينوى والموصل المسيحيين مع التهجير*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أبونا/
 الإعلامية ليا عادل معماري

 كتاب "تراب الغربة" للزميلة الإعلامية ليا  عادل معماري، يروي فيه قصة أهالي نينوى والموصل مع التهجير. كتاب أبصر  النور ليروي بتفاصيله هذه الحكاية الأليمة التي انتهت بفجر القيامة. واليكم  أبرز ما كتبت الزميلة معماري في مضامين كتابها:

 "مسيحيو العراق لا يريدون مساواة انما امتيازات".
 "١٤٠٠ سنة اضطهاد ومقايضة، ١٤٠٠ سنة  غفران، ١٤٠٠ سنة حل وترحال" ماذا بعد؟ لا اجوبة تلوح في الأفق طالما داعش  انتهى لكن الدولة الخلافية لم تنته".
 بهذه الكلمات أطلت الزميلة الاعلامية ليا  عادل معماري لتجيب على جملة تساؤلات تثير قلق المسيحي المهجر من أرضه أو  العائد اليها بعد درب آلام طويل تحت عنوان كتاب: "تراب الغربة" الذي ينقل  شهادات حياة الأخوة العراقيين العائدين إلى شمال العراق "نينوى - الموصل"،  وما رافق هذا التهجير من تدمير للحجر والبشر، وانتهاك حقوق الانسان  والمقدسات، والمقابر حيث يرقد الانسان في مثواه الأخير.
 بداية، تحدثت معماري عن الأوضاع المعيشية  التي رافقت المهجر في مرحلة تهجيره قائلا: "لقد وقفت الكنيسة الى جانب  المهجرين وتضامن الكثير معهم، فضلا عن المساعدات التي قدمتها المنظمات  الكنسية والمجالس الأسقفية، كل هذه المساعدات قد أسهمت في تخفيف الضيقات عن  المهجرين سواء في مخيمات أربيل أو دهوك. وفي نهاية المطاف: التهجير هو  تهجير والعودة يجب أن تتحقق".
 وعن الأسباب التي دفعت المهجرين للعودة  الى قراهم، لفتت الى ان نسبة الدمار في القرى المدمرة هي ما بين ٢٠ إلى ٨٠  بالمئة، عاد المهجرون اليها من دون حماية ومن دون ضمانات وهذا الأمر من  مسؤولية الدولة التي يجب عليها أن تطلب حماية لأن هذا الأمر هو ليس من  مسؤولية الكنيسة.
 وتابعت، ان طريق العودة كان شبه اجباري  انطلاقا من الهاجس الدائر بأن تعود الحياة الى تلك القرى لا سيما بعد أن  توقفت المنظمات عن تقديم برامج الاغاثة في المخيمات وخصصتها للقرى المدمرة  ولمساعدة الأهالي الذين قرروا العودة. وبالتالي نقول: "هل هناك أمان او  ضمانات؟ الجواب لا. هل هناك مخاوف الجواب نعم. لأن وجودنا في تلك القرى هو  وجود واقع بين الحكومات المتنازع عليها بين حكومتي العراق وأربيل، كما ان  هذه القرى ليس لديها القدرة في أن تتحمل الصراعات العسكرية لان هذه الأخيرة  تؤدي الى انهاء الوجود المسيحي في القرى المتنازع عليها.
 وأشار أيضا الى أن الانسان المسيحي في هذا  البلد لا يمكنه ان يطالب بتطبيق حقوق المساواة مع الٱخرين، انما يجب عليه  ان يطالب بامتيازات تعطيه حق الأصالة والتأصيل في هذا البلد لا سيما ان  المسيحيين معرضون للمضايقات والاضطهادات ولكن ليس باليد حيلة والى من  نلتجىء؟
 أضف الى ذلك، ان الذين هاجروا الى لبنان  والاردن وتركيا يعانون ايضا من اوضاع صعبة وتبقى العودة هي الحل. لأن  الاضطهاد ليس جديدا على المسيحي العراقي بل هو اضطهاد يومي. لأن الفكر  الطائفي موجود وما يدل على ذلك حياة الانسان اليومية المعاشة والمضايقات  ولكن علينا ان نقول كلمة كفى. لكن ما هو الحل؟ سؤال لا جواب عليه. لا سيما  ان فكرة المصالحة والمبادرات التي اطلقت لم تجد نفعا ولم ترتق الى مستوى  الحقيقة بل اقتصرت على اعتلاء المنابر فقط. فأي مصالحة نتحدث عنها اليوم؟  أي مساواة نريدها في ظل انتهاء كرامة الانسان؟
 وعلى خط مواز، وبلغة ملؤها الأسى، تحدثت  الزميلة معماري بجرأة قائلة: "١٤٠٠سنة لم تخل من قصص الاضطهادات، واذا ما  اردنا التحدث عن موضوع المسامحة والعيش مع الاشخاص الذين ارتدوا على  المسيحيين بعد جيرة دامت سنوات، لا بد أن نؤكد ان المسيحي فمن الممكن ان  ينسى ما حصل او يغفر للٱخر لكن من غير الممكن العيش معه لا سيما مع الاشخاص  الذين تقاسموا معهم الخبز والملح ومن ثم انقلبوا عليهم في ليلة مظلمة، وما  حصل في الموصل كان بمثابة "غزوة وغنيمة" وبالتالي يجب ان نكون على مستوى  من الوعي الكامل وان نتخذ العبر من درب الٱلام الطويل الذي عاشه اهالينا  واطفالنا".
 وعن السؤال عن دور الفاتيكان، نوهت  الزميلة معماري بالدور الفاتيكان لا سيما ما قام به البابا فرنسيس تجاه  الأزمات الدائرة بحيث زار العراق خلال مرحلة التهجير أكثر من خمسة كرادلة  وذلك بهدف تشجيع المنظمات الكاثوليكية لتقديم برامج دعم انمائية في مجال  الطبابة والخدمات اللازمة وكل ذلك يعود الى الدور الرائد الذي لعبه  الفاتيكان.
 وفي ما خص الوثائق والأوراق الثبوتية التي تعود للعائلات اكدت أنه لا توجد مشكلة في هذه المسائل وسوف يصار الى حلحلتها.
 وفي الشق التربوي، رأت أيضا انه لا توجد  مشكلة في القطاع التربوي لا سيما ان الكنيسة قد اسست ١٤ مدرسة من اجل  الثبات على تعليم الأطفال وتفاديا لعدم تأخرهم عن الدراسة.
 وعن اوضاع ابناء الكنيسة في الخارج بعدما  استحوذوا على تأشيرات للسفر، اوضحت ان اوضاعهم جيدة والتواصل معهم اكثر  سلاسة من غيرهم، انما الكنيسة تعاني في بعض الدول الاوروبية من نقص في  الخدمة الرعوية وهذا مرده الى نقص الدعوات التي تثير قلقنا وتشغل بال  الكنيسة.
 مقابل ذلك، واذا ما تعمقنا اكثر بمشهدية  القيامة علينا ان نتحدث عن قرى سهل نينوى التي أحيت القيامة وسط التدمير  الذي ألم بها. لكن شعبها نطق كما حجارة الايمان فيها بعبارة: المسيح قام.
 كل شيء في هذه القرى "القوش، تللسقف،  برطلة، قره قوش، كرمليس - الموصل..." شهد على قيامة المخلص، بدءا من اعادة  الاعمار، فتح المحال التجارية، عودة الحياة الاجتماعية بين الاهالي، ازالة  العبارات المسيئة لكرامة الانسان وللكنيسة، اعادة زرع المحاصيل الزراعية  وفتح المدارس، نعم انها قيامة مطعمة بجرح كبير ولكنها تحققت بعد سنوات من  التهجير القاسي. فهل ستبقى قيامة هذه القرى قائمة كقيامة السيد المسيح؟ لا  سيما أنه "لم يكن من السهل على المهجرين العراقيين تقبل حقيقة أنهم نازحون،  وما بين كفي التهجير القسري والرضوخ للواقع المؤلم، قرر المسيحيون  العراقيون العودة الى أرض ٱبائهم واجدادهم رغم عدم وجود حماية او حصانة  امنية من الحكومات المعنية، عادوا لانهم لاقوا في الكنيسة المرتجى والسفينة  الخلاصية القادرة على احتواء محنهم وقساوة ظروفهم.
 أما عصارة الألم الموجودة في مضامين كتاب"  تراب الغربة" فتبرز جلية من شهادات الحياة التي روت قصص اهالي قرى نينوى  والموصل و التي رصدتها الزميلة معماري بالصوت والصورة رغم مشقات الطرقات  وخطورة الوضع، رصدتها لأنها أرادت أن تدافع عن قضية الوجود المسيحي الذي  بات مهددا في هذه المنطقة التي تعيش الغليان الارهابي والتدمير الدامي،  رصدتها لتقول:" ان مهنة الاعلام هي رسالة أكثرمما هي مهنة"، رصدتها لتبعث  منها رسالة الى ذلك العالم القابع في غيبوته ومصالحه عله يستفيق قبل فوات  الأوان. ومن هنا حملت الزميلة معماري عدتها الاعلامية في فصح العام 2018  وتركت عائلتها اسوة بسائر مهماتها الاعلامية في سوريا وسائر المنطقة لتشهد  على فجرالقيامة الجديد من جهة ولتؤكد أن خشبة الصليب التي رأى فيها الآخرون  عارا وشكا، هي بالنسبة للمسيحيين خشبة خلاص وفداء.
 وعن الصورة المشهدية الأولى التي رافقت  الاهالي عند عودتهم لخصتها الزميلة معماري بالقول: "ان الأهالي قد اصيبوا  باحباط كبير لحظة مشاهدة منازلهم مدمرة مصابة بالخلع والتكسير والعبث بكل  ذكرياتهم. لكنهم واجهوا الألم بالرجاء رغم الجرح الكبير واعادوا بناء  منازلهم كما يريدون. ويأملون أن يصار الى تغيير في نظام الحكم، وان تتحقق  حقوق المواطن وان يستتب الأمن لأن اذا ما تفاقمت الأمور ولم تصلح سيغادر  المسيحيون مجددا، متسائلين: الى متى ستبقى كرامة الانسان المسيحي مسلوبة  طالما داعش هزم عسكريا لكنه بقي فكريا؟
 وعلى خط مواز، وبحسب كتاب "تراب الغربة"  ان الأهالي عادوا الى ارضهم ولكن الخوف لا زال قائما، لكن هذا الخوف ليس  محصورا بحسب رأيهم والاكليروس في بلدة دون أخرى، بل هو خوف بات يلف سائر  منطقة الشرق الأوسط. وبالتالي عادت العائلات، لان صليبها وايمانها أقوى من  اي تهجير وخوف. لا سيما بعدما باتت الأنفاق التي حفرها تنظيم داعش  واستخدمها للوصول الى المركز والاحياء بات شاهدة اليوم على حقيقة واحدة ان  المسيحي العراقي لا ينكسر بل يهزم الارهاب بايمانه وصليبه. ومن هنا، سطر  الأهالي درب آلام المسيح المستوحاة من آلامهم ليعلنوا للعالم كله: "انه كما  تألم المسيح وقام. تألم الشعب العراقي وسينهض من تحت الركام وسيبزغ فجر  القيامة.
 ووسط المشهد المؤلم المحاط بالدمار القاسي  والبيوت المدمرة التي تسأل اصحابها عن استكمال عودتهم الى أرضهم، تعمل  الكنيسة ومن خلال لجان الاعمار التي تدعمها المنظمات الكنسية بالمساعدة على  اعادة اعمار البيوت المدمرة للعائلات العائدة.
 اما الخدمات من مياه وكهرباء واستشفاء  وتعليم، فكلها مؤمنة رغم الوضع الاقتصادي الصعب، لا سيما ان الاهالي كانوا  قد صرفوا اموالهم خلال مرحلة التهجير بعدما اقتلعوا قسرا وهربا. كما أن  هناك العديد من المستمسكات التي تخص اراضي العائلات قد انفقدتو يصار الى  حلحلتها كما ان الفلاحين قد عادوا الى زراعة أراضيهم التي احترقت بيد داعش  لكن عامل الجفاف هذه السنة قد قلص نسبة المحاصيل الزراعية.
 واشارت الزميلة معماري أيضا الى ان عودة  العائلات شكلت خطوة جريئة من شأنها أن تساعد على عودة العائلات المتبقية  التي باتت بيوتها فارغة تنتظر اصحابها لينتشلوا منها الدمار، تنتظر اصحابها  ليلملموا ذكرياتهم بها وتاريخهم. لافتة، الى ان التهجير هو امر صعب لكن  ارادة الحياة هي الأقوى وهذا ما لمسناه من عودة العائلات ومن ايمانها  الراسخ التي لا تهزه الرياح العاتية. ولكن البيوت المدمرة تسأل اصحابها  اليوم: هل ستعودون لترتبطوا بماضيكم أم ستعيشون في انقطاع عن الماضي؟
 على خط آخر، دخلت تيلي لوميار الى الأحياء  والبيوت التي جعل منها تنظيم "داعش" مقرا له من اجل محاكمة المسيحيين،  ودون على جدرانها كلمات وعبارات تؤكد عمله الهمجي الجبان الذي لا دين له.  كل شيء فيها مدمر، وان اختلفت نسبة الدمار والخلع والتكسير. كل واحدة من  السيدات لديها قصة ورواية تروي مرارة الألم وعذابات الحياة والضيقات التي  عاشتها في مدينة الموصل أو في بلدات نينوى حيث لا أمان ولا استقرار ولا  سكينة سوى الجرح الكبير الذي دفع بالاهالي الى المغادرة، والصورة الأليمة  للمسنات المتروكات اللواتي لا سند لهن سوى الكنيسة والراهبات. وما يزيد من  قساوة الألم، هي حقوق الطفولة التي ضاعت وسط ارهاب داعش، هذا الارهاب الذي  يتذكره كل طفل وترسخ في ذاكرته ولم ينساه ويكفي عندما نسأل كل طفل لماذا  تهجرت؟ يجيب: "داعش هجرنا".
 وامام كل ذلك، تقول معماري: "مفردتان  تختصران، قيامة المخلص في قرى سهل نينوى والموصل، مفردتان تعبران عن درب  آلام وجلجثة طويلة ولكن الجلجثة انتهت بدحرجة حجر الارهاب والدمار الذي  يدمي القلب الى قيامة شعب صمد بوجه هذه الجلجثة ليعلن بشارة الخلاص والفداء  من خلال القيامة. وما بين ذكريات اهالي قرى سهل نينوى والموصل مع التهجير  وقيامة المخلص، غصة كبيرة يتحدث عنها صوت فيروز الحزين "اليوم علق على  خشبة"، هذه الترتيلة الحزينة تسأل: "ألن ينزل المعلق على خشبة؟ الن يهاجر  هو أيضا؟ الجواب بحسب الأهالي: نعم لقد تألم المسيح على الصليب ومات وقبر  وقام في اليوم الثالث. وهذا هو حال اهالي العراق الجريح الذين تهجروا  وذاقوا لوعة خشبة الخلاص، واستشهد البعض منهم وغادر البعض الآخر، وضاعت  حقوق الطفولة لكن القيامة تحققت انطلاقا من مقولة:" من يهرب من الصليب،  يهرب من القيامة".
 نعم، لم تخل فرحة القيامة بالسيد المسيح  من عبارات ملؤها الأسى، لم تخل تحرير قرى سهل نينوى من غصة اهاليها الذين  لا زالوا يعيشون في مخيم آشتي "السلام" في أربيل - كوردستان وذلك بسبب عدم  عودتهم الى قراهم كـ"باطنية" التي لا زالت مدمرة وتحت الركام الدامي وعدم  قدرتهم على استئجار بيوت في القرى المحررة والآمنة. فقرروا البقاء في  الكرافانات ورضخوا للواقع المعاش.
 وللوقوف على اوضاع المهجرين في مخيم آشتي،  قامت تيلي لوميار بزيارة تفقدية الى الأهالي فلمست الظروف الصعبة التي  يعيشها المهجرون وسط نقص كبير بمستلزمات الحياة لاسيما ان المنظمات الكنسية  قد اوقفت مد المهجرين في الكرافانات ببرامج الاغاثة وحولتها الى القرى  المحررة من اجل مساعدة العائلات العائدة.
 المهجرون لم ينسوا لغة داعش الارهابية ولا  الطريقة التي تهجروا فيها قائلين: "نعم اننا شهداء أحياء، مهجرون بدموع لا  تجف، ايتام، أرامل مشردة، هذا هو ما يبقى لنا بعد سنوات من سقوط نينوى  والموصل، لم ننس التجاوزات والاعتداءات من الجماعات المسلحة التي أجبرتنا  على ترك قرانا وبيوتنا بلغة التهديد والانتقال للعيش في مخيمات وكرافانات،  نعم تبهدلنا، انكسرنا، لكننا حافظنا على قيمنا وايماننا ولم نغادر لكننا  نريد العودة الى ديارنا لنعيش بكرامة واستقرار".
 واذا ما نظرنا الى اوضاع المهجرين قبل  تحرير قرى سهل نينوى والموصل، فنجد ان المسيحيين كانوا أمام خيارين لا ثالث  لهما إما البقاء والعودة الى الديار مع توفير حماية دولية واما الهجرة.  اما اليوم فبات لهم خيار واحد هو العودة؟ لكن كيف تتحقق العودة في ظل عدم  توفر امكانيات مادية لاستئجار منازل في القرى الآمنة. كيف السبيل الى ذلك  في ظل عدم القدرة على اعادة بناء البيوت المدمرة بالكامل؟ كيف السبيل الى  العودة في ظل عدم توفر الحماية الدولية؟ اسئلة تثير قلق من اراد البقاء في  الكرافانات.
 وما بين المقلبين، عاش الاهالي فرحة  القيامة وانهمكوا في تحضير الماكولات والضيافات الشعبية العراقية المستقاة  من تراثهم ورفعوا الصلاة قائلين: "نحن ابناء وبنات المسيح مدعوون اليوم  للقداسة أكثر من أي وقت مضى، لنكمل مشوار الحياة ولنكون شهودا للرب بالرغم  من التحديات".
 واذا ما أردنا التعقيب على كتاب "تراب  الغربة"، لا نستطيع أن نقول سوى انه كنز مسيحي وعصارة ألم كبيرة أرادت أن  تظهرها الزميلة معماري بشفافية مرفقة بفيلم وثائقي مصور لتكون هذه العصارة  بمثابة رسالة انسانية علها تساهم في زرع بذور السلام انطلاقا من مقولتها:  "اذا أردنا ان نعيش في مجتمع مسالم علينا ان لا نقابل الشر بالشر".


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2019)

*الدكتور عمر البرزنجي، سفير العراق لدى الفاتيكان يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 زار مساء الأربعاء 6 شباط 2019 الدكتور  عمر البرزنجي مقر البطرريركي والتقى بغبطة ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو والوفد المرافق له.
 تطرق سعادة السفير الى اهمية زيارة البابا  للعراق وتوفير ظروف الزيارة وعن الرغبة لعقد مؤتمر للتسامح والسلام في  العراق بغية تعزيز العيش المشترك.
 من طرفه شكرهم غبطة ابينا البطريرك على الزيارة وعبر عن دعمه لكل جهد يخدم العراق والعراقيين.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي، والدكتورة اخلاص مقدسي، امينة سر البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2019)

*تعليمات لحماية وانجاز معاملات عقارات المسيحيين ونشر احصائيات بالمعاملات المنجزة من قبل الديوان*









  صورة من الأرشيف لكنيسة في الموصل كان قد صادرها تنظيم "الدولة الإسلامية"​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام ديوان اوقاف الديانات

    بموجب تكليف ديوان اوقاف الديانات  المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية من قبل مكتب رئيس الوزراء وتعليمات  مجلس القضاء الاعلى ووزارة العدل بدخول الديوان طرفا ثالثا في الدعاوي  المدنية التي تخص الاموال والممتلكات المنقولة والعقارية للديانات الاخرى  للحفاظ عليها واخبار الاجهزة الامنية المختصة ورئاسة الادعاء العام في حالة  ورود معلومات عن استيلاء على عقارات المسيحيين او الديانات الاخرى، هذا  فضلا على عدم ترويج معاملة بيع العقارات بدون الحصول على تأييد الديوان فقد  تم متابعة وانجاز القضايا والمعاملات المدرجة ادناه واعتبارا من تاريخ 12  ايلول 2017 ولغاية 21 كانون الثاني 2019 بما يلي:

    - متابعة (32) قضية في المحاكم المختصة للدفاع عن حقوق المكونات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية.

    - انجاز (997) معاملة بيع عقار.. حيث  بلغ عدد المعاملات الكلية في عام 2017 ، (131) معاملة تم انجاز (79) معاملة  منها، كما بلغ عدد المعاملات الكلية خلال عام 2018 ، (866) معاملة تم  انجاز (601) معاملة منها.

    ويود الديوان ان يبين ضرورة قيام مالكي  العقارات الذين يرغبون ببيع عقاراتهم باستكمال اجراءات صحة معاملة البيع  قبل توقيع عقد بيع العقار والمتضمنة تأييد صحة المستمسكات والوكالات  ومراجعة الديوان لاستكمال تأييد البيع وبالإمكان الإستفسار عن أي معلومات  من رقم الهاتف الساخن (5670) أو من خلال مراسلة العنوان الالكتروني  cese.humanrights@gmail.com.

    حيث ان آلية اصدار تأييد صحة البيع  تتطلب الحضور الشخصي من قبل البائع او الوكيل الى قسم شؤون المواطنين في  مقر الديوان في بغداد او اقسام ممثليات الديوان في المحافظات للتحقق من صحة  البيع، وبالنظر لعدم قيام عدد من المواطنين بمراجعة الديوان لم يتم ترويج  المعاملة لغاية الان.

    كما فتح الديوان بموقعه الالكتروني على  شبكة الأنترنت صفحة ثابتة (يتم تحديثها بالمعلومات) خاصة بملف الدعاوى  والعقارات العائدة لأبناء الديانات الثلاثة.

    واستكمالا لجهود الديوان في الحفاظ على  عقارات المسيحيين والايزيديين والصابئة المندائيين تم تقديم مقترح لتعديل  المادة (السبعون) من قانون الأحوال الشخصية رقم (188) لسنة 1959 المعدل  وذلك بغية إعطاء الديوان السند القانوني لمنع حصول أي تجاوز أو إعتداء أو  استيلاء على هذه الأموال المنقولة والممتلكات العقارية للمطالبة بهذه  العقارات والاحتفاظ بها ولحين ظهور وريث شرعي لها أو تسجيلها بأسم الديوان  بشكل نهائي في حال عدم وجود وريث للمتوفي من أبناء هذه الأديان.

     للاستفسار يمكن الاتصال على رقم الموبايل أدناه

    موبايل : 9647727437446+


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2019)

*السيد عماد ججو يزور تربية الحمدانية وتلكيف وبعشيقة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 اجرى السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية، جولات تفقدية لاقسام وشعب الدراسة السريانية، خلال  زيارة المؤسسات التربوية في منطقة سهل نينوى، وذلك مطلع شباط الجاري . 

 بداية الجولة انطلقت يوم الاثنين الموافق 4  شباط 2019 ، من قضاء الحمدانية "بخديدا"، حيث زار السيد ججو قسم تربية  الحمدانية يرافقه فيها السيد سمير يوخنا مدير القسم السرياني في تربية  نينوى، والتقى خلال الزيارة السيد معاون مدير تربية الحمدانية ، والسيد  رياض قريو مسؤول الشعبة السريانية في تربية الحمدانية. كما التقى موظفي  القسم والشعبة في التربية.

 وفي اليوم ذاته، زار ايضا قسم تربية  تلكيف، التقى فيها مدير التربية السيد محمد ملحم والمعاون السيد ضياء سالم  ومسؤول الشعبة السريانية السيد زيد غريب وعدد من موظفي القسم والشعبة.

 وفي اليوم التالي اجرى السيد عماد ججو  ويرافقة السيد سمير يوخنا والسيد رياض قريو ، زيارة الى قسم تربية بعشيقة ،  التقى فيها مدير القسم السيد محسن علي قنبر ومدير الادارة والذاتية عماد  جبرائيل وعدد من موظفي التربية، حيث جرى الحديث حول تفعيل الشعبة السريانية  في تربية بعشيقة لتسمية مسؤول وموظفي الشعبة.

 هذا وجرى خلال الزيارات تسليم كمية من  المطبوعات التي اصدرتها المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية في بغداد، والتي  شملت الوسائل التعليمية باللغة السريانية وكذلك وسائل التعريف بعمل ومهام  واقسام المديرية ، اضافة الى التقويم الجديد للدراسة السريانية لعام 2019.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2019)

*الكردينال ساكو يستقبل رئيس وزراء إيطاليا في مقر البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- إعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 إستقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو عصر الأربعاء 6 شباط 2019 السيد جوزيبي كونتي (Giuseppe  Conte) رئيس وزراء إيطاليا، إثر زيارته للعراق.
 في البداية رحب غبطته بالسيد رئيس الوزراء  معبراً عن أهمية هذه الزيارة لهذا الصرح المسيحي المتميز. من جانبه عبر  سيادة رئيس الوزراء عن امتنانه لإتاحة  فرصة هذا اللقاء التاريخي ومثمناً  جهود الكنيسة الكلدانية في إشاعة ثقافة الحوار والتقارب بين كافة مكونات  العراق. وأهمية دعم المجتمع الدولي لهذه الجهود.
 بعده دار الحديث عن الوضع العام في العراق  ومستقبل العيش المشترك والسلام والاستقرار. وأشار غبطة البطريرك ساكو الى  أهمية زيارة قداسة البابا فرنسيس الى الإمارات وتوقيعه “وثيقة الاخوة  الإنسانية” مع سماحة شيخ الازهر، الدكتور احمد الطيب، مؤكداً على أنه سيكون  لها مردود إيجابي على المنطقة بشكل عام وعلى انفتاح المسلمين والمسيحيين  على بعضهم  البعض وتعزيز السلم المجتمعي. وتمنى ان تتم زيارة البابا للعراق  في وقت قريب. كما شمل الحديث موضوع إعمار سهل نينوى وتشجيع النازحين على  العودة الى بلداتهم.
 حضر اللقاء السفير الإيطالي لدى جمهورية  العراق السيد برونو أنطونيو باسكوينو والوفد المرافق له. ومن جانب  البطريركية، حضر سعادة السفير البابوي، المطران البيرتو اورتيغا مارتن،  والمعاونان البطريركين مار باسيليوس يلدو، والمطران مار روبرت جرجيس،  وسكرتير البطريرك الاب نوئيل فرمان، وامينة سر البطريركية د. اخلاص مقدسي.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2019)

*الموسم الثقافي السنوى الثاني لكنيسة السريان الارثوذكس في برطلي السريانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد- برطلي 

 برعاية نيافة الحبر الجليل مارطيماثاوس  موسى الشماني اقامت كنيسة السريان الارثوذكس في برطلي السريانية موسمها  الثقافي السنوى الثاني بعد العودة  تحت شعار (لاتخافوا انا هو) للفترة من 6  /7 شباط في كنيسة مارتشموني  ليومين متتاليين من الرابعة والنصف عصرا حتى  السابعة مساءا بحضور جمع كبير من المؤمنين غصت بهم الكنيسة.
 وقد شمل اليوم الاول تراتيلا دينية وكلمة  لسيادة المطران موسى الشماني ومحاضرة بعنوان (المسيحية والخوف) للاب الخوري  افرام الخوري بنيامين ومسابقة لليوم الاول، وفي اليوم الثاني القى الخوري  قرياقوس البرطلي قصيدة تربوية ثم محاضرة للاب بولس متي افريم  كاهن كنيسة  مارتشموني - بعشيقة بعنوان (ماذا يحتاج الزوج من زوجته) ومسابقة اليوم  الثاني وترتيلة وتامل.
 واختتمت بالسلام الملائكي ..


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2019)

*شيوخ عشائر ونشطاء من قضاء الحمدانية يجتمعون لنبذ خطابات الكراهية ونشر ثقافة التسامح بين المكونات في مدينة بغديدا*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 متابعة / جميل الجميل
  ضمن مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى  أقام مركز شباب الحمدانية لمنع النزاع جلسة حوارية مع شيوخ عشائر ونشطاء  المجتمع المدني في مدينة بغديدا.
  بدأت الجلسة بالتعريف حول أهمية التواصل  المجتمعي ومدّ جسور المحبة والسلام بين المكونات الموجودة في قضاء  الحمدانية والتركيز على العوامل المشتركة بينهم وكيفية إيقاف خطابات  الكراهية والسيطرة عليها.
  شملت الجلسة عدّة شخصيات من المسيحيين  والتركمان والعرب والشبك والكاكائيين ، ناقشوا الأوضاع العامة وكيفية الحدّ  من الظواهر السلبية في مجتمعاتهم وكيفية المحافظة على إقامة أنشطة مشتركة  تحاول إعادة الآواصر الإجتماعية التي تفكّكت نتيجة فقدان الثقة بعد الأحداث  الأخيرة التي شهدتها محافظة نينوى.
   جدير ذكره بأنّ مشروع مدّ الجسور بين  مجتمعات نينوى بمرحلته الثانية قد إنقسم إلى قسمين : القسم الأول هو إعادة  وتأهيل مجموعة من المدارس في محافظة نينوى وبناء قدرات الكادر التربوي  وإقامة فعّاليات تعزز السلام مع الطلبة، والقسم الثاني بدأ ببناء قدرات  نشطاء المجتمع المدني في مواضيع عديدة وتنمية قدراتهم ليكونوا وكلاء السلام  في مدنهم ومانعي الصراعات ، وسيشمل عدّة أنشطة وفعاليات وحملات والعمل مع  الإذاعات لبث برامج السلام ، والمشروع ممّول من الوزارة الفدرالية للتعاون  الإقتصادي والتنمية وتنفيذ منظمة جسر إلى الإيطاليةUPP .


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2019)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يقيم حفل استقبال للعديد من السفراء ورؤساء البعثات الدبلوماسية للبلدان المختلفة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اسيا/
 شارك العديد من السفراء ورؤساء البعثات  الدبلوماسية للبلدان المختلفة في حفل الاستقبال الرسمي الذي اقامه بطريرك  السريان الأرثوذكس مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني في بطريرك أنطاكية الواقعة في  حي باب توما الدمشقي. حضر حفل الاستقبال الكاردينال ماريو زيناري، النائب  الرسولي في دمشق، والدكتور أيمن سوسن، وزير خارجية الجمهورية العربية  السورية.
 وفي كلمة الترحيب، تحدّث بطريرك السريان  الأرثوذكس عن اهمّ الانعطافات التي سُجِّلت في سوريا ابتداءً من الانسحاب  التدريجي للميليشيات الجهادية، مذكّراً بمعاناة الشعب السوري على مدى سنوات  الصراع الماضية واكّد أن إعادة بناء سوريا التي دمرتها الحرب تستدعي جميع  السوريين والمجتمع الدولي والكنيسة لمساعدة الشعب على الشفائ الروحي.
 وبعد البطريرك، قام الكاردينال ماريو  زيناري بمداخلة اثنى فيها بالحضور الدبلوماسي وإعادة فتح السفارات في دمشق  كعلامة إيجابية لنهوض البلاد وشدد وزير الخارجية السوري أيمن سوسن على  الامر نفسه. وفي الأسابيع الأخيرة، تمّت إعادة فتح السفارة الأميركية في  دمشق والإمارات العربية المتحدة (البلد الذي زاره البابا فرانسيس للتوّ  والحليف التقليدي للمملكة العربية السعودية، القوة الإقليمية التي تعتبر  معادية للحكومة السورية وبشار الأسد الذي تدعمه إيران). ولم يقطع الكرسي  الرسولي علاقاته مع السلطات السورية خلال سبع سنوات الصراع و ما زالت  السفارة البابوية مفتوحة في دمشق وحافظ النائب الرسولي الذي رسمه البابا  كاردينالاً في عام 2016، على إقامته في العاصمة السورية.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2019)

*مسيحيّون ومسلمون شبك يعيشون يوما كاملا لإيقاف العنف في برطلة*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 متابعة - جميل الجميل
  ضمن مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى  أقام مركز شباب برطلة لمنع النزاع تدريبا وجلسة وفعاليات متنوعة لمجموعة من  طلبة الإعدادية للمسلمين الشبك والمسيحيين في ناحية برطلة.
  بدأ النشاط بالتعارف بين الطلبة والتعريف  عن المشروع وأهدافه ، وحول إفتتاح هذا المركز ليكون نقطة لبداية التغيير  الإيجابي ، ومن ثمّ تم الحديث من قبل موظّفي المركز حول أهمية التنوع  وكيفية المحافظة على التعايش بين المجتمعات ، وبعد ذلك بدأت عدّة تمارين  وفعاليات حول كيفية التعاون في خدمة المجتمع وكيفية تكوين صورة إيجابية  وتحويل المشاكل والنزاعات إلى مقترحات ايجابية تساهم في الحث على التسامح  والمحبة والعمل المشترك.
  قال محمود حسين منسق مركز برطلة " إنّ  هذه الخطوة الأولى التي بدأت لتقريب وجهات النظر بين المكونات وخلق جيل  جديد يحافظ على الاستقرار ويساهم في اعادة الثقة بين المكونات ، جيل ينبذ  الحرب والكراهية والحقد ، وهنا يأتي دورنا نحن النشطاء لإعادة الحياة إلى  طبيعتها".
  وأشارت إفلين يوسف " لا يمكن تحقيق  السلام دون التركيز على الشباب ودور المرأة في صناعة التغيير ، لقد عانت  مجتمعاتنا بما فيه الكفاية حتى رأينا اليوم بأنّ الحروب لم تعد تجدي نفعا ،  ومن خلال هذا المركز سنقوم بتأسيس روابط مشتركة وأنشطة مشتركة لتحقيق  السلام".
  واختتمت الفعالية بتشكيل فريق من الطلبة  يحضر الانشطة ويفكّر بالإنشطة ويحاول أن يكون هذا الفريق مهيئا للتعامل مع  الطلبة الاخرين في المدارس لإيقاف العنف والترويج لمفاهيم التماسك المجتمعي  والسلام.
  جدير ذكره بأنّ مشروع مدّ الجسور بين  مجتمعات نينوى بمرحلته الثانية قد إنقسم إلى قسمين : القسم الأول هو إعادة  وتأهيل مجموعة من المدارس في محافظة نينوى وبناء قدرات الكادر التربوي  وإقامة فعّاليات تعزز السلام مع الطلبة، والقسم الثاني بدأ ببناء قدرات  نشطاء المجتمع المدني في مواضيع عديدة وتنمية قدراتهم ليكونوا وكلاء السلام  في مدنهم ومانعي الصراعات ، وسيشمل عدّة أنشطة وفعاليات وحملات والعمل مع  الإذاعات لبث برامج السلام ، والمشروع ممّول من الوزارة الفدرالية للتعاون  الإقتصادي والتنمية وتنفيذ منظمة جسر إلى الإيطاليةUPP .


----------



## paul iraqe (9 فبراير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يستقل سيارة اجرة لزيارة تلاميذ التعليم المسيحي في كنيستي تهنئة العذراء و العائلة المقدسة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 بغية ترك شباب البطريركية في اجازتهم  الاسبوعية، الجمعة 8/2/2019،  رغب غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال لويس  روفائيل  ساكو، التنقل بالتاكسي الى كنيستي تهنئة العذراء و العائلة  المقدسة،  ومنها فرصة التفاعل الميداني مع الشارع العراقي، وكانت فرصة  لتداول الحديث الودي مع السائق الذي تفاعل في تناول الحالة العراقية،  والحاجة اكثر لدى المسؤولين إلى غيرة النهوض بهذه الحالة. وعند الوصول إلى  كنيسة تهنئة العذراء، كان بانتظاره الاب البير هشام.
 والتقى غبطته بحس ابوي مع تلاميذ التعليم  المسيح في الكنيسة بصحبة الأب البير وكادر التعليم، مشجعا الطلاب على  مرافقة اهلهم الى قداس الاحد بنحو اكثر انتظاما. ثم انتقل إلى كنيسة  العائلة المقدسة، وتجول في صفوفها بصحبة راعي الكنيسة الأب غسان البوتاني،  وشجعهم على استمرار الحضور والمواظبة، والالتفات الى الدعوة الكهنوتية. كما  استمع الى شرحهم لقصة النبي يونان، التي كانت في المركزين، موضوع النقاش،  لمناسبة حلول صوم الباعوثا وقد رافقه كاتب الخبر سكرتير البطريرك.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 فبراير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي فخامة رئيس جمهورية العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 التقى مساء يوم الاحد ١٠ شباط ٢٠١٩ غبطة  ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة  المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو بفخامة رئيس جمهورية العراق الدكتور برهم صالح،  في لقاء خاص ناقش مع فخامته بعض المواضيع التي يعاني منها المسيحيون.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (11 فبراير 2019)

*عماد ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يزور سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 اجرى السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية ، زيارة لسيادة المطران مار يوخنا بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة  ابرشية الموصل وتوابعها للسريان الكاثوليك، وذلك يوم السبت الموافق 9 شباط  2019 ، في مقر مطرانية السريان الكاثوليك في قضاء الحمدانية، يرافقة السيد  عصام ميخا المشرف الاختصاص في اللغة السريانية والسيد رياض قرياقوس مسؤول  الشعبة السريانية في تربية الحمدانية.
 تناول الحديث خلال الزيارة حول التعيينات  للدرجات التعويضية لابناء شعبنا المسيحي (الكلداني السرياني الاشوري) وكذلك  عن السعي للاعلان والتقديم الى قسم اللغة السريانية في الكلية التربوية  المفتوحة وتشجيع الكوادر التعليمية والتدريسية من مختلف الاخصاصات للتسجيل  في القسم المستحدث والذي سيتيح للكوادر نيل شهادة البكالوريوس مختصة في  مادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية.
 كما جرى الحديث حول انشطة ومهام المديرية  العامة للدراسة السريانية اضافة الى بحث اليات سبل التعاون المشترك بين  المؤسسة الكنسية والدراسة السريانية لتقديم افضل خدمة في العملية التعليمية  والتربوية.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 فبراير 2019)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يحضر قدّاس عيد مار مارون في دمشق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 مساء يوم السبت 9 شباط 2019، وبدعوة من  سيادة المطران سمير نصار، مطران دمشق للموارنة، حضر قداسة سيدنا البطريرك  مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني القدّاس الإلهي الذي احتفل به سيادته في  كاتدرائية مار أنطونيوس المارونية بدمشق، وذلك بمناسبة عيد مار مارون بحسب  طقس الكنيسة السريانية المارونية.
 رافق قداسته نيافة المطران مار ديونيسيوس  جان قواق، النائب البطريركي في أبرشية شرقي الولايات المتحدة الأميركية،  والأب الربان جاك يعقوب، مدير دائرة خدمة الشبيبة، والأب الربان جوزف بالي،  السكرتير البطريركي ومدير دائرة الإعلام.
 حضر القدّاس أيضًا نيافة الكاردينال ماريو زيناري، السفير البابوي في دمشق، وممثّلون عن الكنائس المسيحية في دمشق.
 في ختام القداس، منح قداسته البركة الختامية، مقدّمًا التهاني بمناسبة عيد شفيع الكنيسة السريانية المارونية.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 فبراير 2019)

*مراسيم صوم الباعوثة في كنيسة مار بولص للكلدان/ الموصل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد- الموصل 
 تصوير- جان جورج 

 اقام اليوم سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل  نجيب ميخائيل رئيس اساقفة الموصل وعقرة للكلدان في العاشرة والنصف صباحا  مراسيم صوم الباعوثة في كنيسة مار بولص للكلدان في مدينة الموصل ثم اقام  قداسا خاصا شاركه فيه الخور اسقف ثابت بولص حبيب راعي كنيسة مار ادي في  كرمليس  وجمع من المؤمنين زاد على الثلاثين شخصا وبعد الانتهاء من القداس  تناول الجمع المؤمن الغداء في باحة الكنيسة.
 ومن الجدير بالذكر ان هذا الحدث يقام لاول  مرة في الموصل منذ اكثر من 4 سنوات مضت على تهجير شعبنا القسري منها.  صياما مقبولا للجميع وبركة الرب ترعى شعبنا الصابر


----------



## paul iraqe (13 فبراير 2019)

*فرع اربيل لاتحاد النساء الاشوري يقيم إحتفالية بمناسبة الذكرى ظ¢ظ¢ لتأسيس حضانة دمئيل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/ 
 الإتحاد- أربيل

 اقام فرع أربيل لاتحاد النساء الاشوري،  يوم الاحد ظ،ظ  شباط ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© احتفالية بمناسبة الذكرى ظ¢ظ¢ لتأسيس حضانة دمئيل كرم  من خلالها عدد من الشبيبة  المتخرجين من الحضانة والتي تأسست بتاريخ ظ،ظ،/  ظ¢/ ظ،ظ©ظ©ظ§.
  وحضر الإحتقالية والتي أقيمت  على قاعة  دمئيل التابعة للاتحاد كل من السيدة نجيبة خنانيا مسؤولة فرع اربيل والسيدة  مارلين يوسف مسؤولة مكتب علاقات الإقليم والسيدة الس يوخنا مديرة الحضانة  والسيدة رومي يوسف اول مديرة للحضانة وعدد من الطلبة والشبيبة ومن ضمنهم  عدد من الشبيبة من خريجي الحضانة الذين تم تكريمهم الى جانب وفد من فرع  اربيل لإتحاد الطلبة والشبيبة الكلدواشوري ضم الآنسة دورس زيا مسؤولة الفرع  وعدد من أعضاء الفرع وعدد من عضوات فرع اربيل للاتحاد . 
  تخللت الاحتفالية القاء كلمة من قبل  مسؤولة الفرع نجيبة حنانيا  رحبت فيها بالحضور ، بعدها القت السيدة مارلين  يوسف نبذة عن مسيرة الحضانة منذ التأسيس والهدف من تأسيسها والذي جاء من  أجل مساعدة النساء على اداء ادوارهن خارج المنزل والذي لم يكن الهدف الوحيد  لتأسيس الحضانة وإنما أيضا إيمانا من الاتحاد في مسؤوليته الكبيرة في  المساهمة في تربية الأجيال القادمة على أسس التربية الصحيحة، وبعد ذلك جاءت  كلمة السيدة رومي يوسف تحدثت فيها عن الحضانة بكونها اول مديرة بعد افتتاح  الحضانة ولفترة طويلة ، من ثم وبعد ذلك القت السيدة  الس يوخنا مديرة  حضانة الحالية كلمتها تحدثت فيها عن الحضانة في الوقت الحاضر.  وتخلل  الاحتفالية ايضا القاء قصيدة من قبل الشاعرة بروين شمعون وتكريم الشبيبة من  خريجي الحضانة بهدايا تقديرية  من قبل عضوات الاتحاد ومديرة الحضانة  متمنين لهم المزيد من التقدم والازدهار في حياتهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 فبراير 2019)

*دعوة خاصة من جمعية حدياب للكفاءات موجهة الى الطالبة المتفوقة مينا رغيد عسكر*




 
 عشارتيفي كوم/

 بكل فخر و اعتزاز تدعوا جمعية حدياب  للكفاءات الطالبة مينا رغيد عسكر الاولى على جامعة الموصل لحضور الحفل  التكريمي الذي تقيمه الجمعية للمتفوقين الاوائل من ابناء شعبنا و ذلك يوم  السبت الموافق 16/2/2019 في تمام الساعة الحادية عشرة صباحا على  قاعة  الجامعة الكاثوليكية في اربيل .
 حضوركم مبعث اعتزازنا  


                                                                       الدكتور  
                                                                  حبيب حنا منصور  
 رئيس جمعية حدياب للكفاءات
                                                                    12/2/ 2019


----------



## paul iraqe (13 فبراير 2019)

*[ أَحْ ] رواية قصيرة جديدة للروائي العراقي هيثم بهنام بردى*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 عن دار الآن ناشرون وموزعون في عمان  بالمملكة الأردنية الهاشمية، صدرت اليوم للروائي العراقي هيثم بهنام بردى  روايته القصيرة الجديدة [ أَحْ ]، وتقع في ثمانٍ وسبعين صفحة من القطع  المتوسط وبغلاف جميل ومعبر تكلّله لوحة رائعة للفنانة التشكيلية العراقية  الكبيرة عفيفة لعيبي.
 ومن الجدير بالإشارة إليه أن [ أَحْ ]، هي الاصدار الخامس لبردى في جنس الرواية القصيرة NOVELLA ، بعد روايات أربع هي:


الغرفة 213/ مطبعة أسعد – بغداد1987.
 - صدرت طبعتها الثانية عن دار نون- الموصل 2017.


الأجساد وظلالها/ دار أمل الجديدة للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع - دمشق 2017.
الطيف/ دار الجواهري للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع - من اصدارات الاتحاد العام للأدباء والكتاب في العراق 2017.
أَبْرَاتُ/ دار أزمنة للطباعة والنشر والتوزيع- عمّان 2018.
 والتي أدرجها في مجلّد فاخر صدر مطلع هذا العام بدعم سخي من مجلس الأعمال العراقي في المملكة الأردنية الهاشمية تحت عنوان:
 [ الأعمال الكاملة – الرواية القصيرة/ المؤسسة العربية للدراسات والنشر- بيروت 2019. ]
 ***
 ألف مبارك لبردى إصداره الروائي الجديد، والى المزيد من العطاء والابداع والتجدد.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 فبراير 2019)

*الدكتور علي الشكري رئيس هيئة مستشاري رئيس الجمهورية يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- إعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

      زار يوم الاثنين 11 شباط 2019 مقر  البطريركية الكلدانية في المنصور الدكتور علي الشكري معالي وزير التخطيط  الأسبق، رئيس هيئة مستشاري صاحب الفخامة الدكتور برهم صالح رئيس الجمهورية،  ومعه السيد كريكور هاكوبيان من مكتب رئيس الجمهورية. ورحب به غبطة أبينا  البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس ساكو، بهذه الزيارة التي تناولت مسألة متابعة  شؤون المسيحيين. وحضر اللقاء سيادة المعاون البطريركي مار باسيليوس يلدو،  وسكرتير البطريرك الأب نوئيل فرمان.









​


----------



## paul iraqe (13 فبراير 2019)

*تقرير اخباري: عقارات مغتصبة و املاك مستباحة لـ مسيحيين وسط العاصمة بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- قناة دجلة/



​ 
[YOUTUBE]_VfuJjIcSks[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (13 فبراير 2019)

*150 عائلة مسيحية في مخيم "مريم العذراء" بمنطقة "زيونة" في بغداد مَنسية وسط ضَنكِ العيش ومعاناة النزوح*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 ترزحُ 150 عائلة مسيحية في مخيم "مريم  العذراء" بمنطقة "زيونة" في العاصمة العراقية بغداد، تحت ظروف قاسية في ظل  انعدام الخدمات الأساسية، فيما تؤكد هذه العوائل أن لا أحد يكترث لحالهم.

 ويؤكد عدد من أولئك النازحين، أن أوضاعهم الصعبة سببها الوعودُ الزائفة  للحكومة العراقية والمنظمات التي تعدهم بتقديم الدعم والمساعدة، وتسجل  أسماءهم، ولكن دون تقديم أي شيء، فيما تشير الإحصائيات إلى عودة 6172 عائلة  مسيحية إلى مناطقها في محافظة نينوى حتى الآن.

 وأكدت إحدى  النازحات في مخيم "مريم العذراء"، لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية، أن "المعيشة  صعبة هنا، وليس لي أحد، فكيف يمكنني أن أتدبر أموري ولا أحد يصرف علي؟،  فإخوتي في الخارج وأوضاعهم صعبة أيضاً".

 فيما تحدثت نازحة أخرى  لرووداو، بالقول: "لا أحد يزورنا أو يسألنا عما نحتاج إليه وما ينقصنا، فقط  هناك ما يأتي لتسجيل معلومات عنا، ثم يذهبون بلا عودة، وهنا تكمن  المشكلة".

 عندما عادت 50 عائلة مسيحية إلى مناطق سكناها الأصلية  في سهل نينوى، وجدت الأوضاع الأمنية في حال يرثى له، والخدمات معدومة،  فضلاً عن انعدام فرص العمل، فعادت مجدداً إلى المخيم "مريم العذراء" بمنطقة  "زيونة" في بغداد.

 من جهته قال مدير عام دائرة شؤون الفروع في  وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين العراقية، ستار نوروز خان، لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية:  "مع الأسف الشديد، بعد إقرار الموازنة، فوجئنا بأنه من أصل المبلغ المقترح  من أجل وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين في موازنة 2019، تم استقطاع 440 مليار  دينار عراقي منها، وتم تحويلها، وعليه فقد أصبحت مثل موازنة 2018، مع تغيير  بسيط جداً لا يغني ولا يسمن".

 وتفيد الإحصائيات غير الرسمية بأن  عدد المسيحيين في العراق خلال ثمانينيات القرن المنصرم بلغ حوالي مليون  و500 ألف، أغلبهم في بغداد، الموصل، دهوك، أربيل، كركوك، والبصرة. لكن  الحروب المتتالية في العراق أدت إلى تناقص أعدادهم بسبب هجرة الكثير منهم  إلى أوروبا وأمريكا، وتبين الإحصائيات الحالية أن عدد المسيحيين في عموم  العراق يتراوح بين 250 و300 ألف نسمة، أغلبهم يعيش في مدن إقليم كوردستان.

 وبعد تحرير الموصل وسهل نينوى في يوليو/تموز 2017، عادت الكثير من الأسر  المسيحية إلى ديارها في بلدات قرقوش، كرمليس، بعشيقة، برطلة، تلكيف،  وتللسقف، إلا أن عدداً قليلاً جداً من الأسر عاد إلى مدينة الموصل.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 فبراير 2019)

*للمطالبة بالدرجات الوظيفية للمكون المسيحي وضمان حقوقهم، المدير العام للدراسة السريانية ضمن وفد مشترك يزور مجلس محافظة نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 طالب وفد مشترك من المكون المسيحي  (الكلداني السرياني الاشوري)، رئاسة مجلس محافظة نينوى، بتفعيل القرار  المرقم 86 لسنة 2018 والصادر عن الامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء، الخاص  بتعيين الخريجين من المكون المسيحي وضمان حقوقهم.
 جاء ذلك خلال زيارة اجراها الوفد المشترك  والذي ضم، السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية والسيد عصام  بهنام قائممقام قضاء الحمدانية والسيد رافد يوسف مدير تربية قضاء  الحمدانية، حيث التقى الوفد السيد سيدو جتو حسو رئيس مجلس محافظة نينوى  والسيد نور الدين قبلان نائب رئيس مجلس محافظ نينوى، بلقاءين منفصلين،  بحضور السيد داؤد بابا عضو مجلس المحافظة، وذلك صباح يوم الثلاثاء الموافق  12 شباط 2019، في مقر المجلس بمحافظة نينوى.
 هذا واكد السيد عماد ججو خلال اللقاءات  على اهمية وضرورة تفعيل القرار 86 لسنة 2018 والصادر عن الامانة العامة  لمجلس الوزراء والخاص بتعيين الخريجين، بتعويض ابناء المكون المسيحي من  المكون نفسه دون المرور بالآلية المحددة من قبل المجلس، لسد الاحتياجات  والنقص في السلك التربوي وللكوادر التعليمية والتدريسية، كما اكد مدير  تربية الحمدانية ضرورة التعيين لملء الشواغر الحاصلة في المدارس وما تعانيه  جراء النقص الكبير في الاختصاصات العلمية والاختصاصات الاخرى. وطالب  قائمقام الحمدانية بتخصيص الدرجات الوظيفية والتعويضية للتعيين في الدوائر  الخدمية للقضاء.
  من جانبه، اكد جتو ان مجلس محافظة نينوى  يدعم كافة مكونات ابناء محافظة نينوى في قضية التخصيصات من الدرجات  الوظيفية، وان المكون المسيحي مكون اصيل في نينوى وله استحقاقات وان مجلس  المحافظة سيحافظ على تلك الاستحقاقات، علما ان مجلس المحافظة سبق ان استضاف  مدير تربية نينوى، وتم خلال الاستضافة الحديث عن الدرجات الوظيفية  واستحقاقات كل وحدة ادارية حسب ثقلها السكاني.
 فيما اكد قبلان نائب ريس الملجس، ان مجلس  محافظة نينوى وبالتنسيق مع المؤسسات المختصة في نينوى سيلتزم بانصاف جميع  ابناء المحافظة في قضية الدرجات الوظيفية، وان المكون المسيحي من ضمن  المكونات التي سيكون لها حصتها من تلك الدرجات وسيتم انصافهم اسوة  بالاخرين.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 فبراير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يشارك في مؤتمر ميونيخ الخامس والخمسين للأمن/ المانيا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 تلبية لدعوة الدبلوماسي الألماني السابق  وسفير المانيا الاسبق في واشنطن، فولفكانغ إيشينغر، رئيس مؤتمر ميونيخ  للامن، في دورته الخامسة والخمسين، وصل بعد ظهر الخميس 14 شباط 2019 غبطة  أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس ساكو الى مدينة ميونيخ، في المانيا ومعه  السكرتير الأب نويل فرمان. وكان القائمون على المؤتمر في استقبال غبطته  لمرافقته من سلم الطائرة إلى مقر الإقامة. حيث كان في استقباله الدكتور  فيليب هيلدمان، رئيس هيئة منظمي المؤتمر، وحضر للترحيب بغبطته، الابوان  سامي ريس و اواقيم خوشابا صليوا اللذان يخدمان الجالية الكلدانية المحلية.
 وعلى هامش المؤتمر، في عصر اليوم عينه،  غبطته محاضرة الى نخبة من المهتمين في شؤون الأمن. وتناولت محاضرته، جملة  من النقاط كان ابرزها: الاسباب وراء تدهور وضع المسيحيين في العراق،  التطلعات المستقبلية، دور وتأثير الأسرة الدولية بشأن هذا الواقع.
 وعقب المحاضرة أجاب وعلق مار ساكو على عدد من الأسئلة والمتداخلات.
 ويعد مؤتمر ميونيخ للامن منصة فريدة في  العالم للنخب الدولية في السياسة الامنية، ويذكر انه ليس هناك مكان آخر في  العالم يجمع هذا العدد من ممثلي الحكومات وخبراء الأمن، بضمنهم في هذه  السنة الرئيس المصري عبد الفتاح السيسي، وآخرون من رؤساء حكومات ووزارات في  العالم، لدرجه انها في تصنيفها الجديد وضعت جامعة بنسيلفانيا بالولايات  المتحدة الامريكية المؤتمر للمرة الرابعة على التوالي في مرتبة أهم مؤتمر  في العالم، ويعتبره المراقبون بوتقة للتواصل بين الفاعلين السياسيين  للتعارف وتبادل وجهات النظر ولرسم الخطوط الحمراء.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 فبراير 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يقيم قداساً وجنّازاً لبطاركة الكرسي السرياني الأنطاكي الراقدين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 بحسب التقليد المتّبع في الكرسي البطريركي  في يوم الخميس السابق لأحد الكهنة من كلّ عام، أقام غبطة أبينا البطريرك  مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، القداس  الإلهي صباح يوم الخميس ظ،ظ¤ شباط ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، بمناسبة تذكار الآباء بطاركة الكرسي  السرياني الأنطاكي الراقدين، وذلك في كنيسة مار اغناطيوس في الكرسي  البطريركي، المتحف، بيروت.
     خلال القداس، رفع غبطته الصلاة شاكراً  الرب يسوع الراعي الصالح على عنايته بكنيسته المقدسة، وعلى مؤازرته رعاتها  في خدمتهم، وبخاصة الآباء البطاركة الذين تعاقبوا على خدمة الكرسي  البطريركي.
     وأقام غبطته صلاة جنّاز البطاركة  الراقدين، خاصّاً بالذكر آخر بطريرك رقد على رجاء القيامة المثلّث الرحمات  مار اغناطيوس بطرس الثامن عبد الأحد المتنيّح في الرابع من شهر نيسان من  العام الماضي ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¨، طالباً له ولسائر أسلافه البطاركة الراقدين، الراحة  الدائمة في الملكوت السماوي مع الأبرار والصدّيقين والرعاة الصالحين  والوكلاء الأمناء.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 فبراير 2019)

*اليوم الثاني لمؤتمر ميونيخ، خطابات زعماء ومشاركة البطريركين ساكو وأفرام في ندوة حول مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ميونيخ – الأب نوئيل فرمان

 في اليوم الثاني من مؤتمر ميونيخ للسلم  المصادف السبت 16 شباط 2019 استأنف غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس  ساكو مشاركته في أعمال هذا المؤتمر الدولي. ففي الصباح كانت كلمات زعماء  مشاركين في المؤتمر، منها كلمة الرئيس المصري عبد الفتاح السيسي، الذي اطلق  تساؤله بشأن الارهاب، عمن يقوم بتدريب عناصره وايصالهم وتمويلهم. وكانت  ايضا كلمة كلاوس يوهانس رئيس جمهورية رومانيا وهو في الوقت عينه رئيس مجلس  الاتحاد الاوربي. وبفوقية بادية تكلم نائب الرئيس الامريكي مايك بينس. كما  تحدث وزير خارجية روسيا سيرجي لافروف، فيما عبرت المستشارة الالمانية  انجيلا ميركر عن قيم الحوار والمصالحة والتوازن.  
 وبعد الظهر من اليوم عينه كانت ندوة حول  مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط، شارك فيها غبطة البطريرك ساكو وقداسة البطريرك أفرام،  ومعهما فولكر كاودير عضو المجموعة النيابية في المانيا، والسيدة دوزن  تيكال، مؤسسة ورئيس هاوار غوث في برلين المانيا، وهي من مواليد المانيا ومن  عائلة عراقية ايزيدية.
 تناول غبطة البطريرك وضمن محاور الندوة،  روح الرجاء في المستقبل، مع التطلع الى المجتمع المدني وحرية الفكر والمذهب  والتعبير التي يتطلع اليها الانسان المعاصر، وان الديانات مدعوة في سبيل  البقاء لتجديد خطابها وتقريبه الى فهم الانسان المعاصر.
 وفي المساء التقى غبطته في لقاء خاص نيافة  الكردينال رينهالد ماركس رئيس اساقفة ميونيخ ورئيس مجلس أساقفة ألمانيا،  وحضر اللقاء سكرتير البطريرك الأب نوئيل فرمان.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 فبراير 2019)

*وفد من مجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي يحضر احتفالية مجلس وجهاء الشبك*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 تلبية لدعوة مجلس وجهاء الشبك لحضور  الاحتفالية الخاصة بمناسبة الذكرى الاولى لتأسيس المجلس حضر وفد من مجلس  عشائر السريان / برطلي برئاسة السيد بشير شمعون شعيا النائب الثاني والسادة  متي توما ابراهيم وسالم متي شابا عضوي الهيئة الادارية للمجلس. وذلك تمام  الساعة العاشرة من صباح يوم السبت الموافق 16 / 2 / 2019 في مقر مجلس وجهاء  الشبك.
 وتخللت الاحتفالية كلمات بالمناسبة واهم  فعاليات المجلس في كافة المجالات وكان لمجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي كلمة  بالمناسبة القيت من قبل السيد بشير شعيا متمنيا للمجلس الموفقية والنجاح في  اعماله والتعاون المثمر بين المكونات في نينوى وسهل نينوى ..
 وبهذه المناسبة يتقدم مجلس عشائر السريان /  برطلي باجمل التهاني والتبريكات للاخوة الشبك متمنيا لهم دوام الموفقية  والنجاح خدمة للعراق العظيم وشعبه الأبي ..


----------



## paul iraqe (18 فبراير 2019)

*بالصور ...جمعية حدياب للكفاءات تكرم الطلبة الجامعيين الاوائل من ابناء شعبنا والاساتذة والمتقاعدين والباحثين الجامعيين /عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2019)

*نتعلّم معاً لنِعلّم السلام: ورشة تدريبية حول تعليم السلام لمدراء المدارس في برطلة  *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 متابعة - جميل الجميل

          ضمن مشروع مدّ الجسور بين  مجتمعات نينوى أقامت منظمة UPP ورشة تدريبية حول موضوع ( تعليم السلام)  لمدراء المدارس لعشرين مدرسة من الشبك والمسيحيين في ناحية برطلة ولمدّة  يومين في مركز برطلة لمنع النزاع يومي الأحد والأثنين من شباط 2019.

 بدأت الورشة بالترحيب بالمشاركين من قبل  مديرة المشروع "يسكا  فاندكريك"  ومن ثمّ بدأ التعارف بين المشاركين ،  وقدّموا مقدّمة حول واقع التعليم في العراق وفي برطلة ، وبعد ذلك تعريف حول  مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى ، وبعدها تكلموا حول ماهو السلام وما  هو النزاع ، وفيديو حول التعليم في الدول الأوربية ، وبعد ذلك تحيل الأوضاع  العامة في المدارس ، ومن ثمّ فرص العمل ، ومن ثمّ مجاميع العمل وبعدها  ملخّص اليوم الأول وكيفية صناعة جيل مؤمن بالسلام يساه في التغيير الايجابي  ويعزّز العلاقات الاجتماعية.
 وبدأ اليوم الثاني مراجعة لليوم الأول  وبعدها اختيار أربعة مشاكل تواجه التعليم في نينوى وكيفية معالجتها وكيفية  ترسيخ مفاهيم السلام بين هؤلاء المدارء ليكونوا نواة لتعزيز السلام بين  الطلبة ، ومن ثم كيف نعمل مع الأطفال ونحاول إدراج السلام في حياتهم  الدراسية ، وفيديوات حول تجارب التعليم في الدول الأوربية .
 أشارت "يسكا فاندكريك " مديرة مشروع مدّ  الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى في جانب تعليم من أجل السلام "في 17 و 18 فبراير ،  عُقدت أول ورشة لتعليم السلام لمدراء المدارس في برطلة. وتهدف ورش العمل  إلى تعريف المدراء بموضوع تعليم السلام والحصول على ملاحظاتهم حول الوضع في  مدارسهم والتحديات التي يرونها من أجل السلام والتعليم والموضوعات التي  يعتبرونها أكثر صلة بتعليم السلام في مدارسهم ".
 قال محمود حسن منسق مركز منظمة UPP في  مركز برطلة  " إنّ هذه الورشة والأنشطة لها أهمية في إعادة الآواصر بين  المجتمات وخلق تواصل فعلي يربطهم بمشتركاتهم اليومية والحياتية ، وإنّ  تعليم الكادر التربوية وتهيئته لتعليم جيل مؤمن بالسلام يحتاج الى التواصل  والخبرة بالتعامل معهم ومع الطلبة وخاصة في الأحداث الأخيرة التي حصلت لهم  كما أنّ هذا العمل يحتاج إلى أشخاص مؤمنين بفكرة التعايش السلمي والحث على  السلام واهمية دورهم من اجل الارتقاء بنينوى من جديد فالتنوع هو نقطة قوة  علينا يرتكز عليها المجتمع ولا بدّ أن يتم الترويج للتنوع من كافة النواحي  وعدم السماح لخطابات الكراهية والعنف والتصدي لها والتقليل من حدّتها ".

 وأشار الممثّل القطري لمنظمة UPP ومستشار  مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى "تأتي هذه التدريبات للمرحلة الثانية  من مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى كجزء مكمل للمرحلة الاولى من  المشروع من خلال اشراك الشباب في عملية التغيير الايجابي حيث ان الدين  والتسامح يعتبران من أهم وسائل التغيير في مجتمعاتنا ، ومن المقومات  الأساسية لضمان مجتمع مستقر يبني مستقبله على أساس الحوار الإيجابي للوصول  إلى طريق يساعد على إدارة النزاعات في مجتمعات نينوى خاصة.
 ومن خلال هذه التدريبات لمدراء المدارس,  يمكن الإسهام في بناء جيل فعالّ في التغيير الإيجابي وتعزيز المشاركة  النشطة والهادفة لجميع شرائح المجتمع في ترسيخ قيم التنوع والسلام  والاستقرار المجتمعي وحمايتها".


----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2019)

*برطلة.. ممثلو المسيحيين في ادارة البلدة يدعون النازحين للعودة الى مناطقهم   *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الحرة/




[YOUTUBE]P8MMpLjA8A0[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2019)

*قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني: جئنا إلى ميونيخ لحشد الدعم للمسيحيين الذين أصبحوا ضحايا للإرهاب*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 أكد قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام  الثاني، بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس أن مشاركته في  مؤتمر ميونيخ للأمن للتباحث حول  مستقبل المسيحية في الشرق الأوسط ولنسمع  صوتنا لقادة دول العالم بأن المسيحيين كانوا ضحية الإرهاب والتطرف، مشيراً  إلى أن " يجب أن نطلع العالم على وضعنا، ويسمعوا منا، وأن يحاولوا الوقوف  معنا ليس ودفاعاً عنا، بل نريد من الجميع أن يوفروا الأمن والسلام لأبناء  المنطقة كلها من مسلمين ومسيحيين.

 وقال مار إغناطيوس افرام الثاني  لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية على هامش النسخة الخامسة والخمسين من مؤتمر ميونيخ  للأمن المنعقدة حالياً في ألمانيا إن "وجودي في مؤتمر حول الأمن في كل  العالم كرجل دين وكرئيس غريب قليلاً، لأن الحديث هنا يدور حول الناتو  وروسيا والدول العظمى والمشاكل الموجودة في العالم"، مضيفاً أنني "موجود  بناء على دعوة رسمية من منظمة تهتم إلى جانب أشياء أخرى بالوجود المسيحي  ضمن منطقة الشرق الأوسط، لذلك تمت دعوتي لأكون موجود للقاء سيعقد غداً خاص  بالوجود المسيحي في الشرق الأوسط، ومستقبل المسيحية في الشرق الأوسط مع  شخصيات أخرى وسيكون هناك نقاش حول هذا الموضوع ".

 وأشار إلى أن  "وجودنا هنا هو مهم جداً لأكثر من سبب وأبرزها حتى نستطيع أن نسمع صوتنا  إلى عدد من المسؤولين، وقادة الدول التي لها وجود في منطقة الشرق الأوسط  سواء كان وجوده سياسي أو عسكري أو غيره".

 وبين مار إغناطيوس افرام  الثاني أن "وجودنا هنا لنعرف الناس المسيحيين الموجودين في الشرق الأوسط  الذين كانوا ضحية للإرهاب وللتطرف والتعصب مع عدد كبير من إخوتنا المسلمين  أيضاً"، موضحاً أن "هؤلاء المسيحيين هم أبناء سوريا والعراق والأردن  وفلسطين ولبنان أي أنه كل هذه الأرض هي أرض آبائنا وأجدادنا وعشنا فيها مع  أخوتنا المسلمين سنين وقرون طويلة، ونريد أن نستمر معاً بأمان وسلام، وأن  نعيش حياة كريمة ليست فيها تفرقة على أساس الدين أو على أساس العصب لأي دين  كان، ومتساوين فيها مع أخوتنا المسلمين في الحقوق والواجبات ونحن هنا  للتأكيد على هذا الموضوع، أي أننا أبناء المنطقة ونريد أن نعيش مع باقي  مكونات الشعب سواء في سوريا أو في العراق أو في تركيا أو في كل المنطقة  ونعيش معاً ونعمل من أجل مستقبل للأجيال القادمة".

 وتابع ، بطريرك  أنطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس أن "كل إنسان يستطيع أن يساعد  الإنسان الآخر لكن حجم ونوع المساعدة يختلف، لكن من الضروري أن نطلع العالم  على وضعنا، أي أنه من الضروري أن يسمعوا منا، وأن يحاولوا الوقوف معنا ليس  كمسيحيين ودفاعاً عنا لأننا لا نريد أن يأتي أحد ويدافع عن المسيحية في  المنطقة، بل أننا نريد من الجميع أن يوفروا الأمن والسلام لأبناء المنطقة  كلها من مسلمين ومسيحيين، وأن يساعدونا على نشر الفكر التنويري الذي يتمتع  بالعدل والسلام واحترام حقوق الإنسان، لكن بالدرجة الأولى يجب أن نساعد نحن  أنفسنا من كل المكونات الدينية والعرقية وان نعمل مع بعضنا من أجل مستقبل  واحد".


----------



## paul iraqe (19 فبراير 2019)

*زيارة المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب راعي ايبارشية الموصل الى تلكيف*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زار سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب راعي  الايبارشية بلدة تلكيف يرافقه الخوارنة الاب يوسف شمعون والاب ثابت حبيب،  حيث اتت هذه الزيارة بعد اختياره وتكريسه اسقفا على ايبارشية الموصل, وقد  كان في الاستقبال راعي الخورنة الاب شاهر نوري وشمامسة البلدة والسيد باسم  بلو قائم مقام تلكيف واعضاء المجلس البلدي ومسوؤلي القوات الامنية وابناء  الخورنة.
 بعد الترحيب بسيادته من قبل الاب شاهر شكر  سيادته الحضور مشيدا بدور الجميع الذين يساهون في اعادة المجتمع واعماره  بعد التحرير. ثم ترأس سيادته القداس الالهي وتكلم في موعظته عن قيم السلام  والحياة والارادة الصالحة التي تجمع الجميع الذين يجمعهم ايمانهم بالله.
 بعد القداس ومقاسمة المرطبات التقى سيادته  بابنائه مصغيا لمشاكلهم وارائهم ومعلنا عن تصميم الكنيسة التي تريد  مرافقتهم في كل محطات حياتهم. اطلع بعدها سيادته على بعض المؤسسات الكنسية  والمزارات في بلدة تلكيف.


----------



## paul iraqe (20 فبراير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور المعهد الشرقي للجامعة الغريغورية في روما*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 غداة وصوله الى العاصمة الايطالية، روما،  وفي صباح يوم الثلاثاء 19 شباط 2019 زار غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو المعهد الشرقي التابع الى الجامعة الغريغورية للفاتيكان  بروما. وكان في استقباله الاب د. جورج  هنري رويسن.
 وجاءت هذه الزيارة في أعقاب اتصالات  أجرتها عمادة المعهد مع غبطته بشأن مشروع اصدار سلسلة دراسات موسوعية عن  القضية الكلدانية والآشورية. وقدم البروفسور البلجيكي رويسن نبذة عن مسودة  المشروع، الذي ينوى المعهد انجازه بعد اصداره مؤخرا لدراسات موسوعية عن  القضية الارمنية.
 ومع أن الرعاية للمشروع تاتي بتنسيق مباشر  مع البطريركية الكلدانية فقد وجه غبطته بأن تكون الدراسة موسومة بعنوان:  القضية الكلدانية والآشورية، أي باقتران اسم القضية الكلدانية مع الآشورية،  لما يراه من تاريخ مشترك بين الشعب الكلداني والشعب الآشوري، في أحداث  كثيرة مشتركة. كم رأى ابقاء الاسم بغية أن يبقى لبنة في الامنية الوحدوية  عندما تتحقق العناصر اللازمة لقيامها بين الكنيستين الرسوليتين الشقيقتين،  كنيسة المشرق الكلدانية وكنيسة المشرق الآشورية. واقترح غبطته ان يحمل كل  مجلد من المجلدات الأربعة اسم احد الشهداء: المطران اداي شير، المطران  يعقوب ابراهام، المطران توما اودو والاخت  الشهيدة سيسيل موشي حنا من  رهبانية قلب يسوع الاقدس. وتسهم البطريركية الكلدانية  بنصف التكاليف.
 وثمن غبطة البطريرك الجهود الكبيرة التي  يبذلها المتخصصون في احياء تراث وتاريخ واحدة من  اقدم الكنائس الشرقية  العريقة المتحدة بالشركة التامة مع الكرسي الرسولي. ورافق غبطته في هذه  الزيارة، السكرتير الأب نوئيل فرمان.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 فبراير 2019)

تهنئة من المجلس الشعبي الى المنظمة الآثورية الديمقراطية (مطاكستا) بمناسبة عقد المؤتمر الـ13 وانتخاب القيادة الجديدة     عشتار تيفي كوم/  الأخوة في المنظمة الآثورية الديمقراطية ( مطاكستا ) المحترمون  يسرنا نحن في المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري، أن نقدم اليكم ومن خلالكم الى كافة الأخوة في منظمتكم الصديقة، بأحر التهاني والتبريكات بمناسة عقد مؤتمركم الثالث عشر ونجاحه، وإنتخابكم القيادة الجديدة، هذا المؤتمرالذي انعقد تحت ظروف سياسية صعبة هو دليل على ثبات نضالكم وأستمراره بكل المحن التي مرت وتمر على أبناء شعبنا خلال هذه الفترة العصيبة من تاريخ شعبنا وما يعصف به من هجمات شرسة كلفته تضحيات جسام سطر خلالها شهدائه اروع الملاحم الانسانية.  شعبنا باق على أرضه وسيحقق طموحاته القومية، ومؤسساتنا السياسية في مقدمة العاملين لهذا الغرض، ويقفون بثبات بالضد من كل ما يحاك في الكواليس لغرض اقتلاعه من جذوره ومن عموم اوطانه الأصلية في الشرق الوسط .                       مرة اخرى تقبلوا منا التهاني والتحية القومية          المكتب السياسي  21/2/2019


----------



## paul iraqe (22 فبراير 2019)

*ما حرقه داعش في كرمليس اصبح شهادة لمؤمنين من هولندا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 قام وفد من منظمة salt foundation  فرع  هولندا بتسليم الى صورة رسمها احد فناني هولندا المشهورين Henk Helmantel   الى الخوراسقف ثابت حبيب- خوري كرمليس تضمنت رسما لكأس محروقة كانت تستخدم  في كنيسة مار ادي في كرمليس قبل غزو داعش للمنطقة، ولربما هي ذاتها التي  استخدمها الخوراسقف ثابت في قداسه الاول عام 2008. هذه الكأس اهديت لاعضاء  من المنظمة المذكورة اثناء زيارتهم بلدة كرمليس بعد التحرير بصحبة الاب  ثابت حبيب، حيث عرضت لتكون رمزا يعكس وضع المسيحيين في العراق وما تعرضوا  له وكيف صمدوا ويرغبون بالصمود من خلال العودة الى مناطقهم. اضاف الفنان  الى رسم الكأس المحروق صورة الخبز ليكتمل بذلك رمز الافخارستيا المقدس.
 اللوحة الاصلية يحتفظ بها الفنان ولا يرغب  بالتنازل عنها وان كان قد بلغ ثمنها الى اليوم اكثر من نصف مليون يورو،  وقد قامت المنظمة بعمل بطاقات منها لنشرها والتعريف بمضمونها وبالتالي بحال  المسيحيين العراقيين، بينما الصورة التي تم اهدائها الى الخوراسقف ثابت هي  نسخة اصيلة موثقة بشهادة من الرسام ذاته.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 فبراير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي التلاميذ والكهنة الدارسين من ابناء الابرشية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 لمناسبة وجوده في حاضرة الفاتيكان لسينودس  بطاركة ورؤساء مجالس الكنائس الكاثوليكية في العالم، بشأن التحديات  الاجتماعية التي تواجه الكنيسة، وفي مساء الأربعاء 20 شباط 2019 التقى غبطة  أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، في مقر إقامته، التلاميذ  والكهنة الكلدان الدارسين في روما على مختلف الدرجات الدراسية.
 وقبيل تناول وجبة العشاء التي دعاهم  إليها، تحدث غبطته إليهم عن الوضع في العراق وتحسنه المتزايد، وكذلك تعمير  جانب كبير من قرى سهل نينوى بما في ذلك ضرورة تعمير الانسان في هذه البلدات  للاضطلاع بحياته الجديدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 فبراير 2019)

*المسيحيون العراقيون .. متابعة تشخيصية للمونسنيور الدكتور بيوس قاشا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الزمان/
 (غيرتي على بيتك قتلتني)، لقد لخص السيد  المسيح بهذه المكاشفة المؤلمة والتجلي المحق كل مسيرته الايمانية بما فيها  من آلام وجلجلة وصلب، والحال ان المسيحيين العراقيين ظلوا أمناء في صبر  ورباطة جأش لهذا المنهج على الرغم مما تعرضوا له من مخاطر جسيمة تكاثرت  فيها كل أنواع الظلم والطغيان والنميمة والجهل والافتراء على حقائق الواقع،  وبكل ما استخدم الظالمون من قتل واغتصاب وسلب وتغييب وعزل واختفاء قسري  والضغط لتغيير انتماءات، واذا كان البابا فرنسيس يقول (لا يمكن ان نتصور  الشرق الأوسط بدون مسيحيين) فإن من الصادق القول أيضاً لا يمكن ان نتصور  التنوع الديموغرافي العراقي الاصيل بدون الاصالة التي يمثلها المسيحيون في  هويتهم الوطنية الكلدانية السريانية الآشورية والأرمنية، وفي هذا السياق  اجد ان ما اسلفت ضرورياً لتناول كتاب الصديق المونسنيور الدكتور بيوس قاشا  الذي جاء بعنوان (في العراق المسيحيون اصلاء وشهداء، مضطهدون ومهجرون.

 لقد تضمن الكتاب عدداً كبيراً من العناوين التي لابد ان تستوقف القارئ  تاريخياً، في رحاب المسيحيين العراقيين هوية، وحاضراً، ومستقبلاً.

 الكتاب جاء بسبعة ابواب، الباب الاول، تصدره عنوان المسيحية في نشأتها  ووجودها ورسالتها، المسيحية ديانة سماوية عقيدتها ورسالتها، ثم توقف ضمن  الفصل الأول عند عنوان المسيحية ازدهار واضطهاد، اما في الفصلين الثاني  والثالث من الباب الاول فقد تضمن الكتاب عناوين بين المسيحية والابيونية،  والمسيحية بشارة وإيمان وخلاص، وتساءل أيضاً المسيحية ام النصرانية، ومسيرة  العقيدة المسيحية وتطورها وانهيار العالم الروماني القديم، وتطور الكنيسة  في العصور اللاحقة، بينما تضمن الباب الثاني من الكتاب اربعة فصول هي  المسيحيون بناة المستقبل في ميادين الحياة، مسيرة بناء، من اجل المستقبل،  العرب المسيحيون، التكوين الحضاري العربي المسيحي.

 اما الباب  الثالث فقد احتوى على ثمانية فصول المسيحيون مشاريع استهداف والى اين،  المسيحيون ضحايا الارهاب وقرابين استشهاد، المسيحيون والمواطنة الى اين،  العنف والذمية خيارات مريرة، اوضاع المسيحيين تتجه نحوالمجهول، المسيحيون  ضحايا المتعصبين والمتطرفين، الربيع العربي واي ربيع، الإنسان المسيحي هدف  لا معنى له، تفريغ المنطقة من المسيحيين وماذا بعد، احداث ارهابية، طوائف  الى اين، هروب وحصار،الارشاد الرسولي، توصيات السنودس، البطاقة الوطنية،  مسيحيوبغداد في وقفة احتجاجية، رسالة بطريرك بابل الى الكلدان، وعند الباب  الرابع، توقف الدكتور بيوس قاشا عند تاريخ المسيحيين العرب والمسيحية  العربية، دستور الدولة، المسيحيون حاملوالنهضة العربية، المسيحيون بين  العدد والتطرف والمفارقة، الوجود المسيحي العربي، المسيحيون العرب اصلاء  وشركاء، المسيحيون ومبادئ المساواة، القانون الدولي، القوى السياسية  ومسيحيوالعراق، المسيحيون في بغداد، اديان وطوائف اختلاف ام ائتلاف،  المسيحيون اصلاء وليسوا اقليات، المسيحيون اقليات بلا حقوق، الاقليات الى  اين معاناتهم وحقوقهم، وكل ذلك جاء ضمن اربعة فصول.

 مسيرة المسيح

 اما في الباب الخامس فيستعرض المؤلف مسيرة المسيحيين التاريخية عبر العصور  الاسلامية ومراحل الحكم المختلفة منذ عهد النبي محمد والخلفاء الراشدين  وما تعرضت له هذه المسيرة من مد وجزر واعتراف الباب العالي بالطوائف  المسيحية ومسيرته في العصور المتأخرة وحتى عصر النهضة بما فيها نهضة المشرق  العربي، ومن بين عناوين هذا الباب، تشكيل الدولة العراقية، وتناول اوضاع  المسيحيين العراقيين خلال فترة الحكم الملكي،ثم فترة الحكم الجمهوري حتى  2003، ويستعرض الدكتور بيوس قاشا مرحلة ما بعد 2003 في اطار عناوين عن  مشاريع الاضهاد ومحاولة إلغاء الوجود المسيحي، واضهادهم في الشرق وقيام ما  يعرف بالدولة الإسلاموية، وجاء كل ذلك ضمن سبعة فصول، ام الباب السادس من  الكتاب فقد تضمن فصلين بعناوين عن الكنائس في العراق بطوائفها واحصائياتها،  واعلان تأسيس مجلس رؤساء الطوائف، والكنائس الانجيلية الوافدة، وجداول  كنيسية احصائية.

 اما الباب السابع فقد تم تصنيفه على اساس انه  ملاحق مقالات ورسائل، رسالة مهجرة الى الرئيس اوباما، رسالة مهجرة الى  قداسة البابا فرنسيس، رسالة مفتوحة الى السيد عمار الحكيم، انظارنا  نحوديارنا، صرخة موجعة، طلب يحث وزير الخارجية الامريكي باعتبار مسيحيي  الشرق الاوسط ضحايا للإبادة الجماعية، استنتاجات وانتهاكات، جداول بيانية  تتضمن نسبة قتل المسيحيين بوسائل مختلفة، وما اصاب المحافظات العراقية من  هذا القتل ، واستهداف الاطفال والشيوخ وبقية الاعمار والنساء والكفاءات  ورجال الدين، ثم تضمن صوراً توثيقية بينما تضمن الملحق السادس، صلاة  المهجرين (النازحين).

 في المقدمة اشار الدكتور بيوس قاشا الى ان  (الحفاظ على المسيحيين المشرقيين وحماية وجودهم في اوطانهم ومناطقهم  التاريخية يتوقف على عوامل عديدة في مقدمتها توفر “رغبة اوارادة اسلامية”  حقيقية ببقاء المسيحيين المشرقيين في اوطانهم دون قيد اوشرط، والقبول بهم  كشركاء حقيقيين للمسلمين بكامل الحقوق والواجبات في هذه الأوطان، وهذه  الرغبة يجب ان تقترن بأعمال وأفعال في الحياة اليومية.

 إن  المسيحيين المشرقيين _ وبسبب سيكولوجيتهم التاريخية ووضعهم الأقلوي وبسبب  ضعف الأطر والتشكيلات التقليدية للمجتمع الأهلي المسيحي كالعشيرة والقبيلة  وغيرها _ هم أكثر الشرائح التصاقاً بالدولة واعتماداً عليها في تحصيل  حقوقهم.

 في دول المشرق العربي الإسلامي تتفشى ظاهرة الفساد  والتهاون في تطبيق القانون الأمر الذي يشجع المتعصبين والحاقدين على النيل  من المسيحيين والتعدي عليهم والتجاوز على حقوقهم، هذه الأوضاع الشاذة  تستوجب تدخل الحكومات واتخاذ إجراءات وتدابير إستثنائية من شأنها تعزيز  وازدهار الوجود المسيحي لديها.

 استهداف منظم

 إن  الاستهداف المنظم لمسيحيي العراق _ خاصة بعد قتل العشرات وتهجير الآلاف من  مسيحيي مدينة الموصل “نينوى” ومن غير أن يكونوا طرفاً في الصراعات القائمة  بين مكونات العراق ومذاهبه وقومياته الإسلامية _ رجّحت جهات ومرجعيات  مسيحية عراقية وغير عراقية وجود مخطط لإفراغ العراق والمنطقة من المسيحيين،  تشترك فيه أطراف محلية وإقليمية ودولية مستفيدة من وجود بيئات ثقافية  وإجتماعية معادية للمسيحيين تستغل الحملة الأمريكية في تضليل المسلمين على  أنها حملة غربية على الإسلام والمسلمين، تساعدها على ذلك _ بشكل أوبآخر _  بعض وسائل الإعلام والفضائيات العربية والإسلامية الرسمية والخاصة التي  أصبحت منبراً مفتوحاً لفقهاء الإرهاب والقتل، ولتأجيج العِداء الآيدولوجي  للغرب الأوروبي الأميركي وضمناً للمسيحيين عامة).

 تاريخ موفق

 وما يحسب للباحث بيوس قاشا العرض التاريخي الموفق في تناول مسيرة المسيحية  في العراق واضعاً ميلاداً لهذه المسيرة بانهيار سد مأرب في اواخر القرن  الاول الميلادي الى نزوح القبائل العربية حيث اتجهت هذه القبائل نحوالمناطق  الشمالية الشرقية وكان من بين النازحين رهط من اولاد معن بن عدنان _ الذين  وصلوا ارض الرافدين _ وكان معهم أبناء من قبيلة قضاعة، واتفقوا مع افراد  من قبائل الأسد وتحالفوا معهم وسمي هذا التحالف ب “تنوخ” وأسسوا مملكة  التنوخين الاولى في القرن الثاني الميلادي، وأعقبهم اللخميون في بدء العهد  الساساني ودام حكمهم حتى مجئ الإسلام، وسمّيت مملكتهم ب “مملكة التنوخين  واللخميين اوالمناذرة”، وكانت الحيرة عاصمة هذه المملكة وتقع جنوب الكوفه.  إختلف المفسرون لمعنى كلمة “الحيرة” إلا ان اكثر التفسيرات تقول ان اصل  الكلمة “حيرتا” وهي كلمة آرامية وتعني “الحصن اوالمعسكر اوالدير”.

 وهكذا و( حقيقةً لا يختلف عليها إثنان وهي: ان الكلدوآشوريين بكل تسمياتهم  _ آشوريون، كلدان، سريان _ هم سكان بلاد ما بين النهرين الأصليين، فهم  ورثة السومريين والبابليين والآشوريين والكلدان الذين سادوا بلاد ما بين  النهرين في حقب التاريخ المختلفة وتمتد جذورهم في اعماق التاريخ في هذه  البقعة المباركة _ التي باعتراف علماء التاريخ والأعراق إنها كانت مهد  الحضارة الإنسانية الأولى _ التي على ارضها وضع أجدادهم اللبنة الأولى  للمعرفة الإنسانية بكل حقولها، فهم ليسوا غرباء بل أصلاء).

 المؤلف  قاشا أيضاً توقف كثيراً عند شهادات ومتابعات لمؤرخين تناولوا الشواهد  والمعالم المسيحية العراقية ودور المسيحيين في نهضة المشرق العربي، ثم توقف  عند وجودهم بعد تشكيل الدولة العراقية عام 1921 مبيناً نوعين من  الاستراتيجية التي اعتمدتها الكنيسة منطلقة من الحكمة التي قالها المسيح  “اعطوا ما لقيصر لقيصر وما لله لله”، هذه هي الاستراتيجية الاولى، اما  الثانية فتتمثل برفع جميع الحواجز بينهم وبين اخوانهم في الوطن سواءً كانوا  على دينهم أوطوائفهم أومن غيرها.

 ولكي لا نخوض في التفصيلات  المذهبية للطوائف المسيحية علينا ان نشير الى ان كل الكنائس العراقية ظلت  ضمن هذا المنهج وكلها أيضاً تعرضت الى الاضطهاد في مراحل متعددة مع تباين  قي نسب هذا الاضطهاد بين كنيسة وأخرى، غير ان ما حصل بعد التغيير عام 2003  اعطى صورة مؤلمة لما تعرض له المسيحيون من اضطهاد مؤلم تأسيساً على ما  ارتكبه الإحتلال الأمريكي من فظائع أشار إليها المؤلف بالكثير من التفصيلات  مؤكداً ان الامريكيين استهدفوا المسيحيين بالمزيد من الإمعان ثم جاءت صفحة  الإرهاب بنزعتها الظلامية الضلالية الممعنة في الوحشية وما تعرضت له مواطن  المسيحيين في سهل نينوى من اجتياحات مؤلمة كان من نتائجها التهجير والنزوح  والقتل والاغتصاب والتغييب والسيطرة على الممتلكات باستخدام حرف “ن” على  اساس ان كل عائلة من هذه العوائل نصرانية يحق عليها كل أنواع الفتك  العدواني.

 وللباحث المونسنيور قاشا رؤية على درجة من الواقعية في  الاستنتاجات التي توصل اليها من اجل حماية ما تبقى من مسيحيي العراق ليس  فقط بما يصون حقوق هذا المكون العراقي الوطني الاصيل وانما يصون المكونات  الأخرى للكثرة المعنوية الوطنية التي يمثلها المسيحيون.

 ان كتاب  (في العراق المسيحيون اصلاء وشهداء مضطهدون ومهجرون) يمثل مصدراً  معلوماتياً وتحليلياً على درجة من الاقناع وهوبذلك يخدم فكرة معرفية عالية  للنخب التي تدرس واقع هذا المكون العراقي وكذلك لمن يريد أن يتعرف بالوثيقة  والمعلومة عن حياة المسيحيين العراقيين، والمسيحيين في الشرق الأوسط.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 فبراير 2019)

*بيان المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري باليوم العالمي للغة الأم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في 21/2/2019، يحتفل العالم أجمع باليوم  العالمي للغات، وفي هذا اليوم نقدم التهاني والتبريكات لطلبتنا الأعزاء  وأساتذتهم وكل القائمين على تعليم لغتنا السريانية العريقة، التي كانت  اللغة المستخدمة في المداولات والمراسلات الرسمية، في الشرق الأوسط لمدة  طويلة من الزمن، هذه اللغة التي كانت لها من الأهمية الكبيرة بحيث أصبحت  لغة ترجمت اليها الإنتاجات الأدبية والطبية والعلوم بكافة أنواعها، والفت  بها أيضا الكتب بكافة الميادين، من هنا كان وسيبقى لها الموقع المتقدم ضمن  سلم التنصنيفات العالمية، من حيث تأثيرها في الحياة اليومية لشعوب الشرق  الأوسط .
 اليوم نحتفل بهذه المناسبة ولغتنا  السريانية تستخدم كلغة تعليم لكافة المناهج الدراسية للمرحلتين الأساسية  والإعدادية، وأستحدث أيضا قسم خاص لها في جامعتي بغداد وصلاح الدين، وصلت  المراحل الدراسية فيها الى مراحل متقدمة، هذه الخطوات التي أقدمت عليها  مؤسساتنا القومية من سياسية وثقافية وكنسية، ما هي إلا خطوات نقف عندها   شاكرين وداعمين لإعادة لغتنا ولو ببطء الى ما كانت عليه.
 وفي نفس الوقت كان للقرارات والقوانين  التي صدرت من الجهات ذات العلاقة في حكومتي أربيل وبغداد والخاصة بالتعليم  السرياني لأبناء شعبنا، واستحداث المدارس وتهيئة الكادر التدريسي وتوفير كل  المستلزمات الدراسية وطبع الكتب وغيرها، هذه القوانين التي تم إصدارها من  منطلق الإيمان بحقوق شعبنا، من قبل أخوتنا القائمين على هذا الموضوع في  بغداد وأربيل.
 نكرر التهاني لشعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الآشوري بهذه المناسبة وندعوهم الى المزيد من الإهتمام بلغتنا الأم (تعلما  وتعليما) في الوطن والمهجر، وهنا نأمل من مؤسساتنا في المهجر استحداث مدارس  خاصة بهذه اللغة العريقة، والتشجيع على التحدث بها خاصة في بيوتهم، لتعزيز  استمرارها جيل بعد آخر.

 المجلس الشعبي
 الكلداني السرياني الاشوري
 21/2/2019


----------



## paul iraqe (22 فبراير 2019)

*المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية تحتفل باليوم العالمي للغة الأم / عنكاوا*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 احتفاء باليوم العالمي للغة الأم الذي  يصادف في الحادي و العشرين من كل عام أقامت المديرية العامة للثقافة و  الفنون السريانية في أربيل - عنكاوا بالتعاون مع مديرية ناحية عنكاوا  احتفالية في قاعة متحف التراث السرياني وذلك بحضور مدير ناحية عنكاوا جلال  حبيب عزيز و المدير العام للتعليم السرياني في اقليم كوردستان نزار حنا  و  المدير العام للثقافة والفنون السريانية في الاقليم الدكتور روبين بيت  شموئيل و مدير تربية أطراف أربيل فهمي صليوا بابكة ورئيس المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الاشوري جميل زيتو والأب إيشاي داود راعي كنيسة مار  كوركيس في أربيل وعدد من المسؤولين والمشرفين التربويين في وزارة التربية  بحكومة اقليم كوردستان ونخبة من الاساتذة و الأدباء والكتاب والاعلاميين.
  في بداية الاحتفالية قدمت عريفة الحفل  فقرات الحفل باللغة السريانية وهي مرتدية الزي الاشوري، ثم ألقى الدكتور  روبين بيت شموئيل كلمة باللغة الأم أشار خلالها الى أن اليونسكو قررت  اعتبار يوم الحادي والعشرين من شباط فبراير من كل عام يوماً عالمياً للغة  الأم مؤكدة أن اللغات المحلية وتحديدا لغات الأقليات والشعوب الأصلية تضطلع  بدور مهم في تعزيز المستقبل المستدام من خلال نقلها الثقافات والقيم  والمعارف التقليدية وإن اللغات هي الأدوات الأقوى التي تحفظ و تطور تراثنا  الملموس وغير الملموس.  و أضاف د. روبين قائلاً إن المديرية العامة للثقافة  و الفنون السريانية في أربيل عنكاوا أقامت هذه الاحتفالية في الوقت الذي  هيأت برنامجاً خاصاً بهذه المناسبة حيث و ضعت المديرية العامة للثقافة  والفنون السريانية مئة و ثلاثين ملصقاً إعلانياً مكتوباً باللغة السريانية  اللغة اللأم في أحياء و شوارع بلدة عنكاوا، كما قدمت هدايا خاصة لأطفال  المدارس السريانية في عنكاوا.  
 هذا وحضر القنصل الامريكي بالوكالة في  أربيل غريغوري مورسن ووفد مرافق له هذه الاحتفالية حيث ألقى القنصل  الامريكي كلمة أشاد خلالها باحتفالية اليوم العالمي للغة الأم الذي اعتبرته  اليونكسو مصدراً للتراث الثقافي و العلمي ووسيلة للتواصل في الحياة  اليومية لتحقيق التضامن المبني على التفاهم و التسامح و الحوار.  
  بعد ذلك ألقى مدير ناحية عنكاوا جلال  حبيب عزيز كلمة باللغة السريانية بارك خلالها اليوم العالمي للغة الأم  مقدماً شكره إلى رئاسة وحكومة اقليم كوردستان في حماية المكونات والاقليات  والاهتمام بلغتهم الأم مستعرضاً خلالها العديد من القرارات التي أصدرتها  حكومة اقليم كوردستان بافتتاح العديد من المدارس السريانية لأبناء شعبنا في  مناطق تواجدهم حيث أصدرت حكومة الاقليم في 29 / 10 / 2014 قانون اللغات في  الاقليم فأصبحت بموجبه اللغة السريانية لغة رسمية في الاقليم.
 أعقبه مدير متحف التراث السرياني في  عنكاوا كلدو رمزي فألقى كلمة باللغة الكوردية أشار خلالها الى اهتمام  مديرية التراث والمتحف السرياني التابعة للمديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون  السريانية بمقتنيات تراث وثقافة شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري إضافة إلى  جمع وصيانة وحفظ هذا التراث.
 وفي ختام الاحتفالية قدم تلاميذ مدرسة  حدياب في عنكاوا أغنية باللغة الأم نالت اعجاب الحاضرين. كما قدم التلميذ  يوسف علاء من المدرسة نفسها قصيدة شعرية باللغة السريانية بهذه المناسبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 فبراير 2019)

*المدارس السريانية في اقليم كوردستان تحيي اليوم العالمي للغة الأم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بحضور وزير التربية في حكومة اقليم  كوردستان بيشتوان صادق وعدد من المسؤولين في وزارة التربية ووزارة الثقافة  والشباب في الاقليم، أقامت المدارس السريانية في عنكاوا احتفالية باليوم  العالمي للغة الأم.
 وابتدأت الاحتفالية بالترحيب بالضيوف ثم  قدم تلاميذ المدارس السريانية (أربئيلو وحدياب وعنكاوا) عدداً من الاغاني  القومية التراثية باللغة الأم اللغة السريانية. بعدها ألقى وزير التربية  بيشتوان صادق كلمة باللغة الكوردية أشاد خلالها بأهمية إقامة هذه  الاحتفالية باليوم العالمي للغة الأم. ثم ألقى مدير عام التعليم السرياني  في الاقليم نزار حنا كلمة باللغة السريانية بعده ألقى مدير تربية أطراف  أربيل فهمي صليوا بابكة كلمة باللغة الكوردية. لتختتم الاحتفالية بعدها  بتقديم الهدايا لتلاميذ هذه المدارس بالمناسبة.
 وتجدر الاشارة الى أن جميع المدارس  السريانية في اقليم كوردستان نظمت كرنفالات واحتفالات باليوم العالمي للغة  الأم ومن بينها مدراس عنكاوا النموذجية ويزداندوخت وحمورابي الكائنة ضمن  ناحية عنكاوا وكذلك المدارس السريانية في شقلاوة وأرموطة وديانا وفي محافظة  دهوك.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 فبراير 2019)

*عشرات العائلات المسيحية تعود إلى الموصل بعد الهجرة القسرية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - سبوتنك نيوز/
 أعلن مستشار محافظ نينوى لشؤون المسيحيين  ومدير زراعة نينوى، دريد زوما حكمت، يوم الجمعة 22 فبراير/شباط، عودة نحو  50 عائلة من المكون المسيحي، إلى مركز مدينة الموصل، شمال العاصمة بغداد.
 وأوضح حكمت، في تصريح خاص لمراسلة "سبوتنيك"  في العراق، أن عدد العائلات المسيحية التي عادت إلى مدينة الموصل، مركز  محافظة نينوى، عددها غير ثابت ويعتبر ضعيف جدا، ولا يتجاوز حدود الـ50  عائلة، وهي تتركز جميعها في مركز المدينة، في تسعة أحياء من الجانب الأيسر.
 ويقول حكمت إن عودة عائلات المكون  المسيحي، إلى الموصل، بطيئة، وهي ترتبط بأمور ومقومات منها الجانب الأمني،  والخدمات، وفرص العمل، وإذا تهيأت هذه المقومات وتوفرت، أكيد ستكون العودة  أكبر من العدد المذكور.
 وفي منتصف العام الماضي، دقت أجراس الكنائس في منطقة سهل نينوى، شمالي العراق،  الواقعة شمال غربي الموصل، مركز المحافظة، أملا وسلاما لحياة جديدة خالية  من العنف والإبادة، ورغبة في التعايش مع باقي المكونات مرة أخرى، دون تهجير  قسري أو تخيير ما بين ترك دينها واعتناق آخر تحت شروط وجزية وذبح مثلما  طبق "داعش" إبان سطوته التي دحرت على يد القوات العراقية أواخر أغسطس/ آب  عام 2017.
 وجرى تنصيب المطران، مار نجيب ميخائيل  الدومنيكي، رئيسا لأساقفة الموصل، مركز نينوى، وقضاء عقرة التابع للمحافظة  أيضا، في كنيسة ماربولس للكلدان، الكائنة في المجموعة الثقافية، في الساحل  الأيسر من المدينة، شمال بغداد، يوم 25 كانون الثاني/يناير الماضي.
 وكان تنظيم "داعش"  الإرهابي، قد خيّر العائلات المسيحية في سهل نينوى، وباقي مناطق المحافظة  ومركزها الموصل، في الشهر الأول من استيلائه على المدينة التي تعتبر ثاني  أكبر مدن العراق سكانا بعد العاصمة بغداد، ما بين اعتناق الدين الإسلامي،  أو دفع الجزية، أو المغادرة مع مصادرة أموالهم وممتلكاتهم جميعها.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 فبراير 2019)

*غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، يبارك الهيكلة الجديدة لجمعية شباب كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بغية توفير الدعم الكامل لكنيسة المشرق  الاشورية لقطاع شبابها، اعتمد غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي  لابرشيات، استراليا، نيوزلندا ولبنان، هيكلة جديدة لجمعية شباب الكنيسة  لغرض تقديمها خدماتها الروحية والاجتماعية الى شريحة أكبر من الشباب، في  سيدني، للاعمار من 18- 35، سنة.
  وفي الاجتماع المفتوح الذي خصص للشباب،  في يوم الثلاثاء المصادف 19/02/2019، في قاعة قداسة البطريرك الراحل مار  دنخا الرابع، تحدث غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا عن الدور الكبير للشباب في  اندماج وقيادة الكنيسة والامة الآشورية، ودور الكنيسة الموازي في دعم هذا  القطاع من خلال تبني مؤسسات تهتم الى جانب التحصيل الايماني، دعم الافق  المستقبلي للشباب.
  وأضاف غبطته، ان العالم متجه وباضطراد  نحو تحييد كلمة الرب من كافة المجالات والانشطة البشرية والمؤسسات التربوية  والحكومية، وان الكنيسة في دول عدة، تشهد نفور الشباب منها، وان أعداد  حضور المؤمنين اليها أيام الاحاد، صادم جداً، وسنوياً تشهد دول عدة،  اغلاقاً لمئات الكنائس فيها لتتحول الى مطاعم وأسواق وأندية لعدم ارتداد  الاشخاص اليها.
 وأعرب غبطته عن ضرورة ان تتبلور لدى  الشباب الرؤية الدينية الصحيحة لحياتهم الرغيدة، وان لا يكون نجاحهم  وسعادتهم، مرتبط بالمال بل بالرب يسوع المسيح لدفعهم في المسار الصحيح في  بلاد الاغتراب، مع ضرورة ابتعادهم وتحصينهم من الانزلاق الى الانفاق  المظلمة للمخدرات والجريمة، التي تشهد إعادة تعريف مفرداتها تحت تسميات  جذابة لكي تكون مقبولة.
  وأكد غبطته على أهمية ان تضطلع الكنيسة  بواجباتها تجاه أبنائها مبيناً انها في استراليا، قد تجاوزت دورها لما بين  جدرانها، لتقوم بالعمل والاهتمام في المجالات التربوية والاجتماعية من خلال  انشاء مدارس وبيوت لكبار السن لتحتضن الصغار والشباب والكبار، لكي لا يغيب  عن مسيرة هؤلاء، الأفق الروحي والايماني.
 وبين غبطته ان الكنيسة في سيدني تدعم  مؤسسة الشباب بقيادة الخورأسقف نرساي يوخانس الذي يقوم بأداء واجباته  الرائعة تجاه هذه الشريحة لحثهم على الالتصاق بالكنيسة، وانها قد خصصت  مبلغاً سنوياً قدره، 120 الف دولار استرالي لدعم نشاطاتهم ومؤتمراتهم  الشبابية لكي تزداد أواصرهم الايجابية معاً تحت انظار الكنيسة، كما تتواصل  في خدمة المجتمع الأسترالي من خلال رفد الجامعات، بطلبة يتخرجون من كلية  مار نرساي الاشورية المسيحية في سيدني، وبنسبة 80% من عدد خريجيها السنوي.
  واعلن غبطته وخلال هذا الاجتماع عن ان  قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في  العالم، قد حدد يوم الاحد المصادف 26/5/2019 موعدا للرسامة الأسقفية  للخورأسقف نرساي يوخانس في سيدني، مقدماً تهنئته له بهذه المناسبة وشاكراً  إياه على كل الجهود التي قام بها لخدمة الأبرشية في استراليا ونيوزلندا.
 ثم التقط غبطته برفقة الآباء الكهنة، صوراً مع كوادر شباب الجدد الذين تسلموا قيادة مؤسسة الشباب في جميع كنائس سيدني.
  وفي اليوم التالي، الاربعاء 20/2/2019،  انطلق 300 طفلاً وطفلة، من جمعية أطفال كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في سيدني،  بعامهم الجديد للدراسات الدينية، حيث تحتضن هذه الجمعية الاعمار من 3 – 13  عاماً وتهدف من خلالها، الاستنارة الدينية لشريحة الاطفال عبر تخصيص اوقات  تفاعلية روحية لهم، ممزوجة بخبرات حياتية تنبع من الانجيل، تحصنهم بها من  الاغتراب عن الله مستقبلاً وتزرع فيهم كلمته من خلال وسائل ايضاح مناسبة،  لتشجعيهم على التنفس من خلال الصلاة وقراءة الكتاب المقدس، كعناصر اساسية  لبنائهم الروحي والذي يضمن سلوكهم الايجابي الثابت في معترك الغربة.
 ويتولى الاشراف الروحي على هذه الجمعية،  الخورأسقف نرساي يوخانس، سكرتير مطرانية كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في سيدني،  ومجموعة من شمامسة وقادة التعليم الديني المسيحي لرابطة الشباب، اضافة الى  وجود 40 متطوعاً ومتطوعة، يقومون بتقديم خدماتهم للاطفال.
 وخصصت الكنيسة لهذه الجمعية وكمقر لها،  مدرسة القديس ربان هرمزد الابتدائية الاشورية في سيدني وبجميع امكانياتها  لضمان نجاح سير العملية بأفضل وجه.

 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني


----------



## paul iraqe (23 فبراير 2019)

*الدراسة السريانية تشارك في احتفال الدراسة التركمانية باليوم العالمي للغة الأم في بغداد*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق
 شارك وفد من المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية ضم السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية  والدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير العام، في حضور الاحتفالية التي اقامتها  المديرية العامة للدراسة التركمانية، وذلك يوم الخميس الموافق 21 شباط 2019  في مدرسة قارداشلق الابتدائية في بغداد، لمناسبة اليوم العالمي للغة الأم،  وتزامنا مع مناسبة اعتبار 2019 سنة دولية للغات الشعوب الأصلية.
 حضر الاحتفالية السيد جتين عبد الكريم  مدير عام الدراسة التركمانية فضلا عن مشاركة وفدا من موظفي الدراسة  التركمانية وحضور الكوادر التعليمية وطلاب المدراس المشاركة في  الاحتفالية. 
 حيث شاركت مدرسة قارداشلق الابتدائية،  وروضة اي نور التركمانية، ومدرسة المسار الابتدائية في الاحتفالية التي  تضمنت كلمة السيد جتين عبد الكريم،وفعاليات متنوعة وأشعار وقصائد تغنت بحب  الأرض والوطن واللغة الأم.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2019)

*الجامعة الكاثوليكية في اربيل/ عنكاوا تستضيف السيد صباح بويا سولاقا في محاضرة بعنوان (الاتيكيت في العلاقات الاجتماعية)*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الاعداد: قسم الاخبار

 بحضور رئيس مجلس محافظة اربيل الدكتور  المهندس علي رشيد خوشناو واعضاء مجلس محافظة اربيل ورئيس الجامعة  الكاثوليكية د. صباح يوسف المالح  وعدد من طلاب  الجامعة  ونخبة من  المهتمين بشؤون الثقاقة،  استضافت الجامعة الكاثوليكية في عنكاوا السيد  صباح بويا سولاقا لالقاء محاضرة بعنوان الاتيكيت ودوره في الاعمال  والعلاقات الاجتماعية لمدة ثلاثة ايام 25-26-27 من الشهر الحالي.
 واستهلت المحاضرة بالترحيب من قبل عريفة  الحفل دارين رسام ثم قدمت السيرة الذاتية للمحاضر بانه من مواليد أربيل  1949 خريج كلية العلوم قسم الرياضيات وله مؤلفات ثلاثة (اثنان في الرياضيات  والثالث في الاتيكيت) وحاليا عضو مجلس محافظة أربيل.
 بعدها اعتلى المنصة السيد صباح بويا  سولاقا مرحبا بالحضور وقدم شكره الى الجامعة الكاثوليكية  باستضافته لالقاء  محاضرة بهذا الموضوع المهم واوضح المحاضر اهمية معرفة الاتيكيت في الحياة  الاجتماعية والبروتوكول في الحياة الوظيفية والسياسية والتعبير عن النفس  بصورة لائقة ومهذبة ثم عرف المحاضر بان الاتيكيت هو فن راق وممتع من فنون  الحياة الجميلة وان العمل به يجنب الكثير من الاحراج في التصرف، فالكل  يتقنه ولكن البعض لايعرف قواعده او اسمه وقد يرجع سبب ذلك الى البيئة  والقناعات الشخصية التي تختلف من شخص الى اخر وبالتالي فان الامر يحتاج الى  اعادة صياغة فكر فقط كونه يضع الشخص (ايا كان) في اختبار السلوك وثقافة  تستبعد المظاهر. قائلا ان من  قواعد الاتيكيت هي الموضوعية والمرونة  والتواضع.
 هذا واختتمت المحاضرة بطرح عدد من الاسئلة  من قبل الحضور واجاب عليها المحاضر بكل ما اوتي له من معلومات حول  الاتيكيت. حيث نالت اعجاب الحاضرين.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2019)

*المتحف البريطاني يستعيد سيرة آشوربانيبال .. ألواح طينية وجداريات وشواهد وتماثيل تروي فصولاً من قصة الإمبراطورية الآشورية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الشرق الاوسط
 في استعادة هي الأكبر والأبهى للملك  والإمبراطورية الآشورية، نظم المتحف البريطاني معرضاً شاملاً بعنوان «أنا  آشوربانيبال ملك العالم». وما إن يدخل الزائر القاعات الكبيرة التي خُصِصتْ  لهذا المعرض، حتى يتعرف على سيرة أهم ملوك الحضارات القديمة والإمبراطور  الذي سمى نفسه بكل فخر ملك العالم، لأنه وخلال فترة حكمه التي بلغت أربعين  عاماً من القرن السابع قبل الميلاد (640 - 669 ق.م)، كان قد وسع حدود  مملكته لتشمل تركيا وقبرص شمالاً، وجنوباً إلى الخليج العربي وغرباً حتى  الأردن ومصر. المعرض الذي أغلق أبوابه أمس يعرّف الزوار بفصول من قصة  الإمبراطورية الآشورية والتي دُوّنتْ بالتفصيل وبكلمات آشوربانيبال غالباً،  والتي وصلتنا عبر الألواح الطينية والجداريات والشواهد والتماثيل وأدوات  الطبخ والزينة وغيرها من اللقى الأثرية.
 - الملك ورياضة صيد الأسود
 الجدارية الأولى التي تستقبل الزائر، تصور  بدقة وتفصيل مذهل، الملك وهو يصارع الأسود التي ترمز إلى الفوضى والأخطار  المحدقة بالإمبراطورية، رغم أن الملك هو سيد الجدارية بقامته التي تفوق  الآخرين وبزيه المزركش وحصانه المزين، لكن الفنان الآشوري كان سّيد الإتقان  في النحت النافر للأسود وبقية الحيوانات في الجدارية، وتصوير المشهد  الملكي بعرباته، بل حتى أزميل الكتابة الذي يمكن تمييزه بسهولة في حزام  الملك، والذي يُظهره ليس محارباً شديد القوة والكبرياء فقط، بل محباً  للكتابة والعلم، وهو أول حاكم في التاريخ البشري الذي جمع بين الشجاعة  والنفوذ وحب العلم والكتابة والتدوين.

 آشوربانيبال، حفيد الملك  سنحاريب الذي بنى قصره الكبير في نينوى وزيّن مداخله بالثيران المجنحة،  والابن الثالث للملك آسرحدون، عُرِفَ بالنصوص اللاتينية باسم  «ساردانابالوس». تلقى العلم صغيراً على يد كاهن اسمه «بلاسي»، وفي لوح طيني  معروض في إحدى الواجهات الزجاجية للمعرض، نقرأ ترجمة لشكر الكاهن للملك  آسرحدون على اختياره لهذه المهمة، كما نقرأ في لوح طيني صغير رسالة من  آشوربانيبال الصبي إلى أبيه وفيها إشارة واضحة إلى إتقانه عدة لغات منها  السومرية والأكدية والآرامية: «مولاي الملك من خادمك آشوربانيبال، لقد  تعلمتُ حكمة آدابا، والعلم السري للطباعة، بمقدوري الآن التفريق بين نبوءات  الآلهة، وبين التكهنات الأرضية ولي القدرة على مناقشتها علانية مع الكهنة،  وقد تفحصتُ بعناية كل ما نقش على الحجر، حتى من عصر قبل الطوفان». خصه  أبوه بولاية العهد، بينما عيّن أخاه الأكبر (شمش شون أوكين) حاكماً على  بابل، مما أوغر صدر الأخ حسداً وحقداً عليه، ولاحقاً سيثور عليه أخوه  بمساعدة العيلاميين والعرب، مما اضطر آشوربانيبال إلى محاصرة بابل لمدة  سنتين وتعريض أهلها للأوبئة والمجاعة، ثم اقتحامها وقتل أخيه، ونقرأ في لوح  طيني كلمات آشوربانيبال يصف حال البابليين أثناء الحصار: «بدل أكل الخبز،  أكلوا أجساد أولادهم، وبدل شرب الجعة، شربوا دماء بناتهم، شُلّت أطرافهم من  ندرة الطعام، وأصبحوا كالجثث المتفسخة».
 - استعادة زمن الإمبراطورية الآشورية
 من خلال الجداريات التي زينت قصر الملك  البهيج في نينوى والتي أُريد منها أنّ تُقرأ كأنها سيرته الذاتية، ومن خلال  الألواح الطينية التي وصلتنا، والمؤثرات الصوتية وحتى رسم خريطة  الإمبراطورية الآشورية على أرضية القاعة الرئيسية، يعيدنا هذا العرض الرائع  إلى زمن آشوربانيبال كملك جمع بين القوة والحكمة. ورغم مرور ما يقارب 2600  سنة على هذه الجداريات الفخمة والأنيقة، لكنها لم تفقد بهاءها وقدرتها على  التأثير على من يشاهدها، وهي ببساطة تسحب الزائر كلياً إلى التعرف على  حضارة الآشوريين بكل تفاصيلها، وقد ساعدت المؤثرات الضوئية الملونة التي  أُضيفتْ بإتقان، في توضيح الأحداث المهمة المنقوشة في الجداريات لغرض جذب  انتباه الزائر لها. وآشوربانيبال حاضر في مركز هذه الجداريات، رجل مفتول  العضلات ومهيب بين جنوده أو بين ضحاياه، وبينما كان الملوك يحكمون بالسيف،  كان آشوربانيبال يعلن أن للقلم قوة تضاهي قوة السيف. ففي قاعة العرض  الرئيسية، ارتفعتْ مكتبة عملاقة تضم بين رفوفها المئات من الألواح الطينية  المكتوبة باللغة المسمارية التي تشقق بعضها، ومن ضمن محتوياتها ألواح ملحمة  كلكامش وألواح في الطب والسحر والتنجيم والرياضيات والموسيقى. جمع الملك  الآشوري المتناقضات في يد واحدة، فهو محارب قاسٍ وعنيد وفي الوقت نفسه هو  عالم حقيقي، يتلذذ بالجري بعربته الملكية في ساحات قصره ومصارعة الأسود ثم  يعود إلى عرشه ليتبادل الحوار مع مستشاريه ذوي الخبرة بمواقع النجوم، سحق  أعداءه وخرب مدنهم وسجل انتصاراته بتفاصيلها في جداريات فنية باهرة، وصمم  الحدائق واعتنى بالزراعة وجلب الحيوانات إليها من مختلف أقاليم  الإمبراطورية. كان يولي أهمية متوازية لاحتلال مدينة طيبة المصرية العظيمة،  وتهديم أبنيتها واسترقاق أهلها، وجمع المخطوطات والألواح الطينية التي  تحفظ كل ما دونته علوم الحضارات قبله في مكتبته التي احتوت على ما يقارب  ثلاثين ألف لوح طيني، واعتبرتْ أكبر مكتبة لعلوم ذلك العصر ومعارفه كما  يصفها آشور بكلماته: «أنا آشوربانيبال، ملك الآشوريين، ملك العالم، الذي  يؤمن بآشور وإنليل، والذي أعطاه نابوتاشيمتو آذانا صاغية، والذي وُهب نفاذ  البصيرة، وحكمة نابو، وإشارات الكتابة، وقد كتبتها على الألواح، ورَتبتُ  الألواح في سلاسل، وجمعتها، لأجل تأملاتي وتلاواتي الملكية، ووضعتها في  قصري».
 - الهوية التاريخية لنينوى
 توسعت الإمبراطورية في عهده، بفضل تنظيم  الجيوش الدقيق، وتقسيم الإمبراطورية إلى مقاطعات وتعيين حكّام يدينون له  بالولاء التام، وتأمين طرق التجارة والبريد، رسائل الملك إلى ولاته لا  تستغرق سوى بضعة أيام للوصول، وهي عبارة عن ألواح طينية صغيرة، وعُرضت إلى  جانبها الظرف الذي وضعت به والختم الملكي الذي خُتمت به. كانت صفوة الناس  في الأقاليم التي خضعت للإمبراطورية الآشورية، يصففون لحاهم بطريقة  الآشوريين ويرتدون الثياب الطويلة في محاولة منهم لمحاكاة أزياء أهل نينوى  عاصمة العالم في فترة آشور. ونتيجة للغزو المتواصل، شهدت الإمبراطورية في  عهد آشوربانيبال موجات نزوح بشرية هائلة، استفيدَ منهم في زراعة الأراضي  القاحلة وتشييد المدن وإنتاج البضائع، ونتيجة لذلك عمّ الرخاء واتسعت  التجارة، واستحدثتْ لغات جديدة وفنون وأفكار وتقنيات لتسهيل حياة الناس.
 - دمار نينوى عبر العصور
 ورغم كل التفاصيل التي دونها آشوربانيبال  لتوثيق فترة حكمه، فإنّ سنواته الأخيرة لاتزال مجهولة، فموته لم يُدوّن بأي  سنة، فربما مات موتاً طبيعياً أو خُطف أو خُلع عن العرش قسراً، ومن  المحتمل أنه دفن إلى جانب أبيه وجده في مدينة آشور. خلفه لفترة وجيزة ابنه  (آشور - إتيلياني)، ثم قاد ابنه الآخر (شنشار - إشكون) تمرداً ضد أخيه أدخل  الإمبراطورية في حرب أهلية وبدأت مقاطعاتها بالانفصال. عام 612 ق.م  حُوصرتْ نينوى وسُلبت وأحُرقت على يد العيلاميين والبابليين والمديين. لكن  ألواح مكتبة آشوربانيبال الطينية ازدادت صلابة بفعل النار، وظلت مطمورة تحت  التراب لمدة 2500 عام. بدأت التنقيبات الحديثة في النصف الأول من القرن  التاسع عشر على يد القنصل الفرنسي في الموصل ثم بواسطة الدبلوماسي والفنان  وعالم الآثار البريطاني أوستن هنري ليارد، الذي رسم لوحات متخيلة لمدينة  نينوى في أوج ازدهارها، ومساعده العراقي الآشوري هرمز رسام. ويعود لهما  الفضل في العثور على مكتبة آشوربانيبال والقصور الملكية في نينوى ونمرود  وكالح. وصل أول الثيران المجنحة إلى لندن عام 1851 واستقر في المتحف  البريطاني، حيث كان أعجوبة للزائرين.
 ولا تزال هناك فصول تروى في قصة مدينة  نينوى لإثبات الهوية التاريخية لهذه المدينة العريقة، والتخريب الذي تعرضت  له آثار المدينة على يد «داعش» عام 2015. أحد هذه الفصول المؤلمة. يستعرض  المعرض في جزئه الأخير بالأفلام الوثائقية الحديثة من المواقع الأثرية،  المساعي النبيلة لإدارة المتحف البريطاني للحفاظ على إرث الفنون الآشورية،  من خلال تدريب الآثاريين العراقيين ومساعدتهم بترميم ما يمكن ترميمه من  الخراب الذي سببته عصابات «داعش». رافقت هذا المعرض الضخم، الكثير من  الندوات والفعاليات التي عرفت الجمهور الغربي بتاريخ وحضارة وادي الرافدين  بشكل عام والحضارة الآشورية خاصة.
 هي رحلة بصرية تأخذ الزائر إلى زمن  السينما الذهبي عندما كان هواتها ينتظرون بحماس إطلالة ملصق ترويجي لها.  ففي معرض «لصّ بغداد» الذي تستضيفه دار النمر في بيروت لغاية 25 مايو  (أيار) المقبل، سيستمتع زائره في التجول بين ملصقات سينمائية تعود لأفلام  أنتجت في الثلاثينات والأربعينات وصولا إلى الستينات والسبعينات. حينها لم  يكن يوجد سوى الملصقات الضخمة كوسيلة إعلان ينتظرها هواة الشاشة الذهبية  لتعلمهم بنزول عمل جديد أو اقتراب موعد عروض أفلام أخرى. وكانت يومها تنتصب  على واجهات عمارات مرتفعة وفي محيط صالات السينما في أسواق بيروت القديمة  مثل ريفولي وراديو سيتي وروكسي وبيغال وغيرها.
 ويضم هذا المعرض أكثر من 100 ملصق أفلام  وقصاصات صحافية، وصورا فوتوغرافية جمعها عبودي أبو جودة على مدى 50 عاما.  فهو منذ كان في التاسعة من عمره جذبته الأفلام السينمائية وحفرت في ذاكرته  إلى حدّ جعله يلحق بشغفه فيها إلى آخر نفس متنقلا بين بلدان غربية وعربية  للحصول على أكبر عدد منها. وينقسم المعرض إلى 4 أجزاء تحمل عناوين «الحب»  و«الخيال» و«المغامرات و«صوّر في بيروت». وينقل الأول أشهر ملصقات الأفلام  الرومانسية منذ حقبة العشرينات مع سلسلة أفلام «الشيخ» و«ابن الشيخ» مع  الممثل الأشهر يومها في عالم السينما رودولف فالنتينو. فيما يأخذنا الثاني  إلى عالم الفانتازيا والخيال عندما كانت أفلام كـ«ألف ليلة وليلة»  و«شهرزاد» و«لص بغداد» و«علي بابا» تشكّل عناوين رئيسية في سينما الغرب  والشرق. وفي ركن «المغامرات» تلفتنا ملصقات أفلام أنتجت بين الحرب العالمية  الأولى والثانية عندما شهد لبنان حضورا أجنبيا على أرضه وقد جرى تصويرها  في بلاد الشرق كالعراق ولبنان وسوريا، وهي في غالبيتها تحكي قصصا بوليسية  وأشهرها «كازابلانكا» و«رجل ميت من القاهرة» و«آخر طائرة إلى بعلبك»  وغيرها.
 أما في قسم «صوّر في بيروت» فنشاهد سلسلة ملصقات عن أفلام تمّ  تصويرها في بيروت كـ«24 ساعة في بيروت» و«بارود في بيروت» وهي من فئة «باء»  أي التي لا تعدّ من الأفلام الشهيرة في تلك الآونة.
 «لحقت بهذه الملصقات تباعا فكنت أسافر من  بلد لآخر وأقصد صالات السينما الشعبية فيها التي بغالبيتها تحتفظ بملصقاتها  القديمة». يروي عبود أبو جودة قصّته مع ملصقات الأفلام. ويتابع في حديث  لـ«الشرق الأوسط»: «في غياب انتشار الإعلانات ووسائل التواصل الاجتماعي  والإعلام المرئي كانت تمثل تلك الملصقات الوسيلة الوحيدة للترويج لفيلم  معين. ومرات كثيرة حصلت على ملصقات لأفلام صوّرت في بيروت ووجدتها فقط في  تونس، فيما مرات أخرى قصدت القاهرة والعراق وسوريا للحصول على ملصق لفيلم  أجنبي معين». ويسلّط الضوء في هذا المعرض على جمالية الملصق في تلك الآونة  قبل وصول تقنيات الطباعة الحديثة.
 في تلك الأيام كانت الملصقات ترسم باليد  من قبل فنانين حرصوا على إغـواء الجمهور من خلال صور معيّنة لم تكن تحكي عن  الفيلم بحد ذاته مرات كثيرة. فكان يقصد صاحبها على الـدوام ابتـكار قطعـة  فنية، تثمر ملصقـات ذات هويـة مسـتقلة بحيث لا تكشف حقيقة محتوى الفيلم.  وكان رسّاموها يعتمدون مرات كثيرة على خيالهم الواسع انطلاقا من عنوان  الفيلم ليقدموا لوحتهم في حال لم تسنح لهم الفرصة بمشاهدة الفيلم.
 «إنه  بمثابة تراث فني ذي قيمة كبيرة لأنه لا يتوفّر اليوم بالأسلوب نفسه». يقول  عبودي أبو جودة صاحب «دار الفرات» للنشر وهاوي جمع ملصقات الأفلام في  الوقت نفسه. ويضيف: «إنها بمثابة استمرارية للوحات استشراقية حصلت في القرن  الماضي. وبرأيي أن هذه الملصقات تعبّر عن الكيانية التي كانت تسود صناعتها  إذ كانت تأخذ منحى وأجواء البلد الصادرة عنه بغض النظر عن هوية الفيلم بحد  ذاته».
 أما لماذا أطلق على المعرض اسم «لص بغداد»  فيوضح: «لأنه مع هذا الفيلم بدأت حقبة انتشار قصص من المشرق العربي لفتت  صناع السينما في الغرب. وهذا الفيلم بالذات شكّل المفتاح الذي كرّت وراءه  صناعة سلسلة أفلام أجنبية مثل «فتاة بغداد» و«علي بابا» و«شهرزاد»  وكليوبترا» وغيرها، وتم صناعة نسخ منها في ألمانيا وسويسرا وروسيا وإيطاليا  وغيرها. كما كان أحيانا كثيرة يتم تنفيذ نسخ جديدة منها من قبل البلد  المصنع لها في الأصل تفصل بينها بضع سنوات».
 ثروة مالية لا يستهان بها دفعها عبودي أبو  جودة من جيبه الخاص للحصول على تلك الملصقات، وكانت بالنسبة له بمثابة  أحجية يلحق برموزها بين بلد وآخر ليفكّ غموضها. يحمل كل ملصق قصّته معه  فبينها ما يحكي عن فيلم مصري حمل في عناوينه الكبيرة والصغيرة عبارات  بالفرنسية بسبب عرضه في المغرب مثلا، فهناك كانت الفرنسية بمثابة اللغة  الأم التي يعتمدونها في أحاديثهم وثقافاتهم. والأمر نفسه نلحظه في ملصق  لفيلم أجنبي يحمل صورا ذات خطوط عربية (خيّال أسمر يركب على الحصان وتحيط  به النساء بطريقة جذّابة) كما في فيلم «لص دمشق».
 وعما إذا هو يخاف على ثروته الفنية هذه  ويقلق على مصيرها يرد: «أفكر بخطة للحفاظ عليها من خلال تبنيها من قبل  مؤسسة أو صرح تربوي ترعاه وزارة الثقافة في لبنان. فهذه الملصقات تمثّل  ثروة ثقافية حقيقية نفتقدها اليوم وعلينا الحفاظ عليها ككنز ثمين».


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2019)

*فريق برطلة لمنع النزاعات بالتعاون مع الحكومة المحلية يصيغون مسودّة لمنع النزاع*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 متابعة / جميل الجميل
  ضمن مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى  أقامت منظمة جسر إلى جلسة حوارية بين الحكومة المحلية في ناحية برطلة وفريق  منع النزاع – فرع برطلة ، صباح هذا اليوم المصادف 23 شباط 2018 في مركز  القضاء في قاعة السفينة.
  أدار الجلسة المركز العراقي لمهارات  التفاوض وإداراة النزاع وبدأت بالتعريف عن المشروع من قبل أعضاء فريق منع  النزاع في برطلة وأهداف المشروع وآليات العمل وكيفية رصد مسبّبات النزاع  ومعالجتها بالتعاون مع الحكومة المحلية وبتنفيذ مبادرات وأنشطة مجتمعية  تساهم في تخفيف حدّة التوترات التي تعيق عملية الإستقرار والسلام .
  إحتوت الجلسة على عدّة فقرات أهمها :  نظرية التغيير " المنظور وتحديد قضايا النزاع " حيث تناول المشاركون أهّم  مسبّبات النزاع والقضايا التي تولّد النزاعات القائمة في سهل نينوى بصورة  عامة وناحية برطلة بصورة خاصة ، وكيفية تسليط الضور عليها ومواجهتها لدعم  الإستقرار المجتمعي ، ومن ثمّ نظريّة التغيير " الأهداف والإجراءات " حيث  تطرّق المشاركون إلى عدّة قضايا أحدثت نزاعات بين مكوّنات برطلة والتغييرات  الأخيرة التي طرأت على الساحة الإجتماعية في محافظة نينوى وإمكانية إيقاف  النزاع وتحويله على قضايا مجتمعية مشتركة تساهم في إعادة اللحمة الوطنية  والترويج لدور المصالحة في تحقيق إقتصاد قوي وفعّال ، ومن ثمّ تم مناقشة  دور ومها فريق برطلة لمنع النزّاع بالتعاون مع الحكومة المحلية وفتح أفاق  واسعة للعمل المشترك في خدمة المجتمع ، حيث يشكّل فريق منع النزاع من شباب  نشطاء في المجتمع المدني يساهمون في بناء السلام وإحداث التغيير الإيجابي  ومحاربة خطابات الكراهية وتحويل العنف إلى أنشطة وفعاليات مختلفة ، وتم  إختتام الجلسة بصياغة إعلان التعاون بين فريق منع النزاع والحكومة المحلية  في تحديد مسبّبات النزاع والوقوف على معالجتها لتحقيق التماسك المجتمعي  وإعادة الآواصر بين المكونات.
  أشار المدير القطري لمنظمة جسر إلى  ومستشار مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى "إنّ بدء الحكومة المحلّية  بالتعاون مع نشطاء المجتمع المدني في تسليط الضوء على المشاكل والنزاعات  التي تحصل في مجتمعات نينوى يعكس صورة إيجابية على تقبّل كافة الأطراف في  المحافظة على تعزيز الاستقرار وعكس صورة إيجابية على بداية التغيير  الإيجابي في نينوى ، هذا وقد عملت إدارة مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات  نينوى على السعي لتحقيق هذه الخطوة من خلال الفرق التي انبثقت من نفس  المجتمعات والتي تحاول التدخل لتخفيف النزاعات من خلال حملات مجتمعية تدعو  للتماسك المجتمعي والتعايش السلمي"
  وأضاف إبراهيم شابا للو عضو مجلس ناحية  برطلة "بأنّ هذه الورشة التي أقامتها منظمة جسر إلى UPP في مدّ الجسور بين  المجتمعات تساهم في التعاون لأجل إعادة الثقة والتركيز على حلّ المشاكل  المتعلقة والتخفيف من حدّة التوترات الحاصلة في المنطقة".
   جدير ذكره بأنّ مشروع مدّ الجسور بين  مجتمعات نينوى بمرحلته الثانية قد إنقسم إلى قسمين : القسم الأول هو إعادة  وتأهيل مجموعة من المدارس في محافظة نينوى وبناء قدرات الكادر التربوي  وإقامة فعّاليات تعزز السلام مع الطلبة، والقسم الثاني بدأ ببناء قدرات  نشطاء المجتمع المدني في مواضيع عديدة وتنمية قدراتهم ليكونوا وكلاء السلام  في مدنهم ومانعي الصراعات ، وسيشمل عدّة أنشطة وفعاليات وحملات والعمل مع  الإذاعات لبث برامج السلام ، والمشروع ممّول من الوزارة الفدرالية للتعاون  الإقتصادي والتنمية وتنفيذ منظمة جسر إلى الإيطاليةUPP
  وبرطلة (باللغة السريانية:ـ’ـھـ›ـ ـگ) بلدة  عراقية تقع شرق مدينة الموصل ضمن حدود محافظة نينوى الأدارية. يحدها من  الشمال الشرقي جبل مار دانيال يبلغ تعداد سكانها أكثر من 60 ألف نسمة أهلها  من المسيحيين السريان الأرثوذكس والكاثوليك كما يسكن بأطرافها من الشبك  حاليا.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 فبراير 2019)

*قسم الدراسة السريانية لتربية نينوى يعقد لقاءا تربويا في القوش*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 ضمن الخطة السنوية للمديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية , عقد قسم الدراسة السريانية في تربية نينوى، لقاءا  تربويا للكوادر التدريسية والتعليمية لمادتي التربية الدينية المسيحية  واللغة السريانية، وذلك يوم الثلاثاء الموافق 19 شباط 2019 في مدرسة القوش  الأولى للبنين في بلدة القوش، بحضور السيد سمير يوخنا مدير قسم الدراسة  السريانية، والسيدة تغريد ضياء متي مديرة شعبة الامتحانات في تربية تلكيف،  والسيد زيد غريب انطوان مدير شعبة الدراسة السريانية في تربية تلكيف،  والسيد جلال اسطيفو مشرف التربية الدينية المسيحية، والسيد جاك جرجيس مشرف  اللغة السريانية.
 تطرق الحديث خلال اللقاء حول اهم نشاطات  وفعاليات القسم خلال السنة الماضية وكذلك حول الخطة السنوية للمديرية  العامة للدراسة السريانية لسنة 2019, وتم خلال اللقاء توجيه الكوادر  التدريسية والتعليمية بضرورة المشاركة في جميع النشاطات والفعاليات التي  ينفذها قسم الدراسة السريانية، وتم خلال اللقاء ايضا تقديم التعليمات  والارشادات من قبل مشرفي اللغة السريانية والتربية والمسيحية فيما يخص  المناهج الجديدة مع طريقة تقسيم الدرجات للامتحانات (الشفوية, والتحريرية)  لجميع المراحل، اضافة لمناقشة مواضيع اخرى تخص تنظيم وتوحيد عمل الهيئات  التدريسية.
 كما تم خلال القاء الاستماع للكوادر  التدريسية والتعليمية وعن اهم المعوقات التي تواجههم من ناحية الكتب  المنهجية وعدد الحصص الاسبوعية المقررة والية توزيع الكتب المنهجية وسد  الشواغر في بعض المدارس وتفاصيل الخطة اليومية والسنوية للكوادر.
 الى ذلك قدم قسم الدراسة السريانية الشكر  للسيد فيدل دنو مدير مدرسة القوش للبنين لجهوده في انجاح النشاطات التي  يقوم بها القسم في المدرسة، وفي الختام تم تقديم الشكر لعدد من الكوادر  التدريسية والتعليمية لجهودهم المتميزة في المشاركة في النشاطات والفعاليات  والدورات التطويرية التي اجراها القسم. كما تم تسليم شهادة تقديرية الى  التدريسي براء نجيب روئيل لمشاركته في المهرجان  الطلابي الادبي للشعر  والخطابة الذي اقيم في محافظة السليمانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 فبراير 2019)

*العمل جار في اعمار كنيسة البشارة في الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد الموصل /
 بعد تحرير الموصل من براثن الارهاب وعودة  الامور والامن الى وضعه الطبيعي تم اخذ الموافقات الاصولية ، بدأت اعمال  ازالة مادمر من كنيسة البشارة التابعة لطائفة السريان الكاثوليك في الموصل  حي المجموعة الثقافية . وبعد ان تم ازالة مخلفات الحرب وتنظيف الارض  وتعديلها وتسويتها تم نصب الكنيسة التي تم رفعها من كرفانات اشتي 2 في  اربيل عنكاوا وتم اكمال نصبها وتثبيتها وصب الارضيات واكمال مرفقاتها .
 كما تم نصب 13 كرفانا لايواء الطلبة  الراغبين بالسكن في الموصل نظرا لقربها من جامعة الموصل واكملت المستلزمات  لهذه الكرفانات من الحواسيب والاثاث والاسرة لتكون عونا لطلبتنا الاعزاء  ومسكنا يسير امورهم الدراسية من حيث السكن والراحة .
 كما يستمر العمل اليوم لبناء دار للكاهن  مع دار ضيافة كامل لاستقبال الضيوف والفعاليات الكنسية . ويشرف على العمل  الاب عمانوئيل كلو راعيها والذي بدأ من اول ايام التحرير عمله الفعلي في  ترتيب امور الكنيسة هناك بدعم كامل من راعي الابرشية المطران مار بطرس موشي  والذي التقيناه هناك واجاب عن اسئلتنا بخصوص وضع المسيحيين والكنائس  الاخرى .
 من يعمل دوما بجد يحصل على مايتمناه دوما  وهكذا رجالنا الطيبون يحاولون ان يكونوا عند حسن الظن والتفاعل للوصول الى  الافضل دوما هنيئا لكنيستنا وشعبنا بهم .


----------



## paul iraqe (27 فبراير 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو : العراق بات جاهزا ليولد من جديد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - Vatican news/
 أجرت صحيفة أوسيرفاتوريه رومانو  الفاتيكانية مقابلة مع بطريرك بابل للكلدان الكاردينال لويس ساكو الذي  اعتبر أن زيارة البابا فرنسيس الأخيرة إلى الإمارات العربية المتحدة  والقداس الذي احتفل به أمام آلاف المسيحيين وملايين المسلمين رسما الطريق  من أجل المستقبل، وأكد ساكو أن الكنيسة الكلدانية ستستمر في تعزيز الحوار  والتعايش بين الأديان سائرة على خطى المبادرة المهمة للبابا والتي تتوجت  بالتوقيع على الوثيقة حول الأخوة الإنسانية.
 تحدث غبطته عن جهود تعزيز التعايش بين  الأديان لاسيما وسط الأجيال الفتية ولفت إلى منشورات ستوزّع على تلامذة  المدارس الرسمية في العراق تشرح لهؤلاء القيم الأساسية للديانات، وتسلط  الضوء على أهمية التسامح والاحترام المتبادل والتناغم الديني والوحدة.  وأشار ساكو أيضا إلى أنه شكل لجنة لسنتين خلتا بالتعاون مع السلطات  الحكومية والقادة الدينيين المسلمين تعقد اجتماعات دورية وتتطرق إلى  المشاكل المتعلقة بالدين، وأوضح أنه بفضل هذه المبادرة تم التغلّب على جو  الحقد والضغينة الذي كان سائداً وسط الشعب العراقي.
 وفي رد على سؤال بشأن المبادرات التي  أطلقتها الكنيسة لمناسبة زمن الصوم، لفت غبطته إلى أن مجموعات من المسيحيين  والمسلمين ستقوم بزيارات للمرضى في المستشفيات، وفي السابع من آذار مارس  القادم ستقام مسيرة حج إلى كربلاء وأور الكلدانيين. وسيرفع المسيحيون  والمسلمون من هاتين المنطقتين صلاة مشتركة. وأكد ساكو أن هذه المبادرة  قوبلت بالترحيب ليس من قبل القادة الدينيين وحسب إنما أيضا من جانب السلطات  الحكومية التي تعمل من أجل تقديم الدعم وتوفير الظروف الأمنية. وأوضح أيضا  أنه أعد رسالة رعوية يدعو فيها أبناء كنيسته ليكونوا أمناء للإنجيل  ولبلدهم العراق في الآن معا، مشيرا إلى ضرورة أن يشكل عيد الفصح مناسبة  للتأمل والمقاسمة والسلام. وذكّر بأنه خلال عيد الميلاد الفائت نزل بعض  المسلمين إلى الشوارع ليحتفلوا بالعيد مع المسيحيين، على الرغم من بعد  تهديدات صدرت عن بعض رجال الدين المسلمين وقال: هذا هو العراق الذي نريد!
 بعدها لفت بطريرك بابل للكلدان إلى أن  السكان العراقيين يشعرون بانعدام الأمن، مؤكدا أن السنوات الماضية كانت  صعبة وليس من السهل أن تضمد الجراحات على وجه السرعة. لكنه دعا إلى العمل  على الضمائر والسعي إلى التخطيط للمستقبل من أجل مداواة الجراح. وقال إن  الكنيسة الكلدانية تعمل على أكثر من مستوى بغية مساعدة العراقيين،  المسيحيين وغير المسيحيين مشيرا على سبيل المثال إلى أن البطريركية رصدت  خمسين ألف دولار من أجل إعادة ترميم المنازل، وشراء المواد الغذائية  والأدوية ومساعدة العائلات المحتاجة. وذكّر البطريرك ساكو في الختام بأن  رئيس البلاد ورئيس الوزراء يبذلان جهوداً حثيثة لخلق أجواء الثقة، كما أن  الشعب يريد التغيير وقال إن البلاد باتت جاهزة لتولد من جديد.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 فبراير 2019)

*بدعوة من مؤسسة سورايا د. عبد الحسين شعبان يتحدث عن الهوية والتنوع الثقاقي في منظمة كلدوأشور*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 مؤسسة سورايا للثقافة والاعلام في باكورة  نشاطاتها الثقافية لهذا العام أستضافت الباحث والمفكر العراقي اليساري  الدكتور (عبد الحسين شعبان ) في ندوة فكرية يوم الأثنين  25/2/2019 وعلى  قاعة الشهداء لمنظمة كلدو أشور للحزب الشيوعي الكوردستاني في بلدة عنكاوا،  تحدث فيها عن (الهوية وتضاريس التنوع الثقافي ) حضرها نخبة من المثقفين  والسياسيين من أبناء شعبنا وممثليي منظمات المجتمع المدني للأديان  والقوميات المتنوعة .
 في بداية الندوة رحب (نوزاد بولص الحكيم )  رئيس مؤسسة سورايا بالحضور والمشاركين في الندوة ، وأكد على ضرورة عقد هذه  الندوة لتعريف بحقوق المكونات او المجاميع الثقافية في العراق وقدسية هذا  المكان التي أقيمت فيه الندوة  والذي يمثل صرحا ثقافيا وسياسيا لبلدة  عنكاوا منذ انتفاضة أذار 1991 للدفاع عن حقوق المواطنة في العراق .
 بعدها ألقى شعبان ندوته الفكرية حول قضية  التنوع الثقافي والهوية الخاصة والعامة وضرورة أحترامها بشكل قانوني من قبل  الدولة والمجتمع للحفاظ على هذا النسيج الثقافي المتنوع بالمساوات وفق  الدستور العراقي  وأيجاد الصيغ المناسبة لحقوق المجاميع الثقافية اللغوية  والدينية والقومية كي تحافظ على تراثها وتأريخيها العريق كونها من الشعوب  الأصيلة لهذا البلد مثل (المسيحيين والأيزيديين والصابئة المندائيين)  والشعب الكلداني والأشوري في العراق كي تتمتع بحقوقها.
 وقدم الدكتور عبد الحسين شعبان الكثير من  المعلومات القيمة حول الموضوع والتجارب الدولية بهذا الشأن التي نالت  أستحسان الجمهور التي أمتلئت به القاعة ، وبعدها جرت مداخلات ومناقشات من  قبل الحضور .
 والجدير بالذكر أن الدكتور (عبد الحسين  شعبان ) كان في زيارة الى العاصمة بغداد وعقد لقاءات عديدة ووقع على كاتبه  الأخير في نادي العلوية ببغداد تحت عنوان (سلام عادل الدال والمدلول  ومايمكث ومايزول ) حول مسيرة الشهيد سلام عادل وهي عبارة عن بانوراما  وثائقية للحركة الشيوعية في العراق .
  كما قام بتكريمه أتحاد الحقوقيين العراقي  عن دعوته للتسامح واللاعنف ومساهماته التجديدية في الفكر  الحقوقي ومحاولاته النقدية لكل ما يتعارض مع معايير حقوق الأنسان ، كما كرم  من قبل الهيئة المستقلة لحقوق الأنسان في أقليم كوردستان عن دوره في ترسيخ  مباديء الديمقراطية وحقوق الأنسان .


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مارس 2019)

*"وثـيـقــة وطــن" مقترح وطني من غبطة البطريرك ساكو لرئيس الجمهورية العراقي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 الى فخامة رئيس الجمهورية العراقية الدكتور برهم صالح المحترم
 صاحب الفخامة،
 أطرح على فخامتكم مقترحاً وطنياً يهدف الى  الخروج من الأزمات الحالية يحمل عنوان “وثيقة وطن”، تركّز على خطوط حمراء  يجب التمسك بها: مصلحة الوطن ووحدته، وإستقلاليته وأمنه وإقتصاده.
 إنطلاقاً من حرصي على العراق، وهو مهد  الحضارات، اُناشد الرئاسات الثلاث للقيام بتنظيم إجتماع موسَّع حول مائدة  مستديرة يضم الكتل السياسية والبرلمانية للحوار الحضاري والمسؤول،  وللمصارحة والمغفرة والمصالحة والتفاهم، بعيداً عن الخلافات والتشظّي  والفرقة، والتوترات الإقليمية والدولية، وخصوصاً ان الكابينة الوزارية لا  تزال غير مكتملة حتى اليوم والناس بقيت تنتظر توفير الخدمات.
 يقيناً ان الحل ينبغي ان يكون داخلياً،  وأن يحل العراقيون مشاكلهم بأنفسهم، وهذا ممكن عندما تكون النوايا سليمة  بحيث يصار إلى صدور وثيقة وطن يكون هاجسها: مصلحة الوطن ووحدته،  وإستقلاليته وأمنه واقتصاده. وتكون هذه الوثيقة بمثابة عهد يلتزم به الجميع  لبناء دولة المواطنة والقانون والمؤسسات بشكل سليم، وبعيد عن المحاصصة  والخلافات حول السلطة والمال والتطرف التي تُضعف الدولة وتوقف تقدمها،  وتنتهك كرامة المواطن، وتعرقل توفر الخدمات.
 من هذه الوثيقة يستقي العراقيون بمختلف  أعراقهم وأديانهم: الاحترام المتبادل، والتعايش السلمي، والتآخي والتضامن،  ويقفون بحزم وثبات في وجه كلِ من يسيء الى الشعب العراقي.
 الوحدة الوطنية لا تعني البتة، ازالة  الاختلافات التي هي طبيعية، انما تجعلها متناغمة في وحدة أسمى، فيواكب  بلدنا ما نشاهده في العالم المتمدن.
 أتمنى ان تبادر فخامتكم الى طرح هذه الفكرة على دولة رئيسي الوزراء والبرلمان.
 مع فائق احترامي وشكري
 الكردينال د. لويس روفائيل ساكو
 بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مارس 2019)

*الموصل: نقيب في الشرطة يعيد بيتًا لإمرأة مسيحية استولت عليه عائلة مسلمة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - لينغا/
 الدكتورة رواء ”أم يوسف” إمرأة مسيحية من  مدينة الموصل تركت المدينة بعد دخول عصابات داعش اليها وبعد عودتها الى  مدينتها علمت أن أحد الجيران المدعو عثمان كان قد سكن مع عائلته في منزلها،  وكرمًا منها أبقته في المنزل لحين ترميم منزله المتضرر من المعارك.
 لكن عثمان بقي في المنزل رغم مطالبة أم  يوسف له بالخروج منه وبقي لمدة سنتين وبضعة أشهر إلى أن لجأت ام يوسف الى  الشرطة المجتمعية في نينوى وتم تبني الموضوع من قبل النقيب زياد صلاح حمادي  ضابط المتابعة في الشرطة المجتمعية وتم إخراجهم من المنزل وأخذ تعهد خطي  على المدعو عثمان بعدم التعرض للسيدة أم يوسف وعائلتها وتم تسليم المفاتيح  الى السيدة أم يوسف. وقال النقيب زياد صلاح حمّادي لــ احدى الوكالات  الاخبارية العراقية بتاريخ ٨/٢/٢٠١٩ وردني اتصال هاتفي من المواطنة ام يوسف  من اخوتنا المسيحيين يفيد بأن المدعو عثمان مكث مع عائلته في منزلها في حي  الزهور لمدة سنتين وإمتنع عن الخروج من المنزل رغم المطالبة من قبلها.
 وأضاف في حديثه لم يكن هذا الموضوع موضوعا  اعتياديا كباقي المشاكل التي نستقبلها كون هذا الموضوع يتعلق بإمرأة  مسيحية ولحرصي الشديد على سلامة النسيج المجتمعي لمجتمعنا الموصلي أعطيت  هذا الموضوع الاهتمام الاكبر واعطيتها شعور حقيقي بالامان بأنها جزء مهم من  المجتمع الموصلي جرى عليه الظلم في فترة مظلمة وقد إنجلت وقلت لها أن أهل  الموصل يحبونكم ولا يتصورون العيش بدون وجودكم وكنت فرحا جدا بهذا الانجاز  لما رأيته من فرحة وطمأنينة على وجه أم يوسف وزوجها أبو يوسف، وأضاف أنا  أعاهد نفسي والوطن أن أكون خادما لكل مواطن عراقي مهما كان دينه ومذهبه  وقوميته فالجميع اخواني.
 يذكر أن "دائرة التسجيل العقاري في الموصل  بدأت بتطبيق إجراءات صارمة لمتابعة العقارات المملوكة للمسيحيين بعد قيام  بعض الجهات بالاستيلاء عليها"، مشيرا إلى أنّ "الدائرة نجحت العام الحالي،  في إحباط أكثر من 50 حالة لتحويل ملكية عقارات لمسيحيين مهاجرين أو نازحين  داخل البلاد إلى غيرهم".


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مارس 2019)

*البطريرك ساكومن لبنان : على المسيحيين أن يكسروا حاجز الأقلية ونرفض اليوم منطق التكفير والترهيب”*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ليا عادل معماري، تيلي لوميار
 وصل الى مطار بيروت الدولي بطريرك بابل  على الكلدان الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو قادما من بغداد- العراق برفقة  الأب نوئيل فرمان مساء الخميس 28 شباط 2019 للمشاركة في مؤتمر خدمة الخير  العام في إطار بيئة تعددية الذي دعت اليه كاريتاس الشرق الأوسط وشمال  افريقيا والمنعقد في سيدة الجبل- فتقا لمدة خمسة أيام متتالية.
 كان في إستقبال غبطته رئيس الطائفة  الكلدانية في لبنان المطران ميشال قصارجي، الشماس جوزيف إيشو، المنسق  الإقليمي لكاريتاس الشرق الأوسط وشمال افريقيا كرم أبي يزبك، والمسؤولة  الاعلامية في مطرانية بيروت الكلدانية ميرا قصارجي واعلاميين.
 بداية، شكر البطريرك ساكو الدولة  اللبنانية على محبتها للشعب العراقي واحتضان هذا الشعب تحت سقفها بروح من  المحبة والانفتاح. وأوضح، أن زيارته تأتي في اطار المشاركة في المؤتمر الذي  دعت اليه كاريتاس للتحدث عن أهمية الوجود المسيحي في المنطقة والذي بدأ  يتراجع في ظل ما يشهده الشرق من نزاعات وحروب.
 وبالتالي فإن هذا المؤتمر سيبحث في كيفية  تثبيت دعائم الوجود المسيحي وتثمير مسألة الحوار المسيحي المسيحي والمسيحي  الاسلامي كيما نبني جسورا مستقبلية مع الآخر. ولفت غبطته إلا انه من المعيب  ان يوصف المسيحيون بأنهم” أقلية” وعليهم أن يكسروا هذا الحاجز من خلال  اثبات وجودهم وحضورهم. ونوه البطريرك ساكو بزيارة قداسة البابا فرنسيس الى  دولة الامارات العربية المتحدة وما نتج عنها من توقيع وثيقة الأخوة  الانسانية.
 واضاف، لقد التقيت بقداسته بروما وقلت له  ان العراق وسورية وكل الدول الساخنة تحتاج اليكم ولإنسانيتكم ولانفتاحكم.”.  وحول سؤال تيلي لوميار ونورسات عن تعيينه عضوا في المجلس الحبري للحوار  بين الديانات، أكد غبطته ان مسؤوليات كبيرة ملقاة على عاتقه لا سيما في ما  يتعلق بمسألة تفعيل الحوار كي تختمر جذوره. هذا، وسيخص البطريرك ساكو  ابرشية بيروت الكلدانية بقداس الهي الأحد الثالث من شهر اذار سيقام في  كاتدرائية الملاك رافائيل الكلدانية- بعبدا- برازيليا وسيعقب القداس لقاء  لغبطته مع الشبيبة وسيستمع الى هموم وشجون العائلات العراقية. وتوجه بالشكر  ايضا للمطران ميشال قصارجي لجهوده المبذولة في خدمة العراقيين.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مارس 2019)

*هدية البابا فرنسيس لكنيسة العراق أصبحت روضة أطفال ومركزاً للنازحين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أبونا/

 أعلنت جمعية عون الكنيسة المتألمة  البابوية عن تحويل هدية منحها البابا فرنسيس لكنيسة العراق، الى روضة أطفال  ومركز للنازحين من منطقة سهل نينوى، شمال البلاد.
 وتحدثت الجمعية في بيان عن "دعم ملموس  للمسيحيين ولجميع سكان سهل نينوى، بفضل تبرع بمبلغ 200 ألف يورو، تم الحصول  عليه بعد بيع سيارة لامبورغيني الفاخرة التي تبرعت بها شركتها المصنِّعة  للبابا فرنسيس، عبر مشروعين جديدين لصالح الأسر المسيحية في سهل نينوى بعد  الهزيمة العسكرية لتنظيم (داعش)".
 وكان البابا قد قرر في 15 تشرين الثاني  2017 منح الجمعية جزءًا من عائدات بيع اللامبورغيني. وبهذا الصدد، أكد رئيس  الجمعية البابوية ألفريدو مانتوفانو ومدير فرعها الإيطالي أليساندرو  مونتيدورو، أن "الجمعية تعطي اليوم بُعدًا ملموسًا للفتة البابا، وذلك من  خلال تمويل إعادة بناء مبنيين للكنيسة الكاثوليكية السريانية التي دمرها  الإرهابيون: روضة الأطفال الذي يحمل اسم مريم العذراء ومركز متعدد الأغراض  للرعية ذاتها".
 ويقع كلا المبنيين في بلدة بعشيقة (30 كم  عن مدينة الموصل، شمال العراق)، والتي تضررت بشدة بسبب الحرب، لكن المجتمع  المسيحي عاد إليها بأعداد كبيرة. وقد تم في الواقع، إصلاح 405 من أصل 580  منزلاً تم تدميرها فيها، بينما بلغت نسبة المسيحيين العائدين قرابة 50  بالمئة، أو 1585 شخصًا.
 وأوضح مسؤولي الجمعية، أن "التدخلين  الممولين من عائدات اللامبورغيني، سيعودان بالفائدة على الجماعات المحلية  الأخرى أيضًا، حيث يمكن للمركز المتعدد الأغراض، استيعاب أكثر من ألف شخص"،  والذي سيتم استخدامه لحفلات الزفاف والاحتفالات الدينية لمختلف الكنائس،  ليكون أكبر مركز في المنطقة، مفتوح لأكثر من 30 ألف نسمة من مختلف الجماعات  العرقية والدينية".
 وذكّر مانتوفانو ومونتيدورو بأنه "يوم  تسليم اللامبورغيني، أكدنا للأب الأقدس أننا سنعطي معنى لهديته بإعادة آلاف  المسيحيين إلى محافظة نينوى، وهو ما حدث بالفعل". وأردفا "هذان المشروعان  اللذان تم تمويلها من خلال سخاء البابا، يمثلان رسالة قوية ودعوة إلى  التعايش السلمي بين الأديان، في منطقة ألحق فيها الأصولية وللأسف، ضررًا  كبيرة بالعلاقات بين الأديان".


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مارس 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يشارك في الاجتماع الوطني التشاوري الأول في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- إعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 في عصر يوم الاربعاء 27 شباط 2019، شارك  غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو في الاجتماع الوطني  التشاوري الأول الذي دعا إليه فخامة رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور برهم صالح في  قصر السلام في بغداد. فقد حضر مع رئيس الجمهورية 35 شخصية من مختلف  الشخصيات الحكومية والسياسية  في مقدمتهم رئيس الوزراء السيد عادل عبد  المهدي ورئيس البرلمان السيد محمد الحلبوسي إلى جانب رؤساء القضاء الأعلى  والمحكمة الاتحادية العليا، علاوة على رؤساء الجمهورية والوزراء ومجلس  النواب السابقين والأسبقين وقادة وممثلي الكتل السياسية الى جانب ممثلين عن  المكونات العراقية.
 وذكر البطريرك للموقع البطريركي، انه في  مداخلته قال للحضور: لست رجل سياسة بل رجل دين، وإذا كنت بينكم فأرى أنه من  رسالتي بأن اعكس نبض الشارع، من خلال احتكاكنا بالمواطنين سواء كانوا من  المسيحيين أو من مختلف المكونات، المتطلعين إلى أن يعيشوا بأمان وسلام  ومحبة. واضاف: هناك تفاصيل في المنهاج، قد تحال الى اهتمام المتخصصين، ولكن  ثمة حاجة الى الخروج بورقة عمل، تكون بمثابة الاستجابة التطبيقية  لانتظارات المواطن وانه يكفي الانتظار طوال 15 سنة ليحين وقت للتغيير  والاجراءات العملية في الخدمات وفي كل ما يواكب تطور الدولة ومسايرتها  للدول المعاصرة.
 وكان رئيس الجمهورية د. برهم صالح قد دعا  في وقت سابق، إلى مثل هذا الاجتماع، وتم الاعداد له بحيث يتأمن حضور كافة  الشخصيات ذات المواقع المفصلية في الحكومة والسياسة والمجتمع المدني، وذلك  للتشاور المعمق حول رؤية وطنية تلبي وتعزز مساعي النهوض بواقع العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو في ختام مؤتمر كاريتاس الدولي في لبنان:  نحو حس ارسالي جديد في كنائسنا الشرقية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 بيروت، سيدة لبنان – فتقا. كتب الأب نويل فرمان
 في آذار 2019 اختتم في دار سيدة لبنان-  فتقا، مؤتمر “الخير في اطار بيئة تعددية” الذي نظمته كاريتاس على مستوى  دولي لمدة ثلاثة أيام ومنذ 27 شباط 2019.  وألقى غبطة أبينا البطريرك  الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، الكلمة الرئيسية ليوم الاختتام والتي  ندرج فيما يلي نصها، جاء فيها دعوته كنائسنا الشرقية لاستعادة حسها  الارسالي، بعرض ايماننا بلغة مفهومة ومصطلحات معاصرة.
 كما اقيمت في اليوم عينه ندوة تكلم فيها  ممثلو كاريتاسات الشرق الاوسط والدول المغاربية وافريقيا، بضمنهم السيد  نبيل افرام مدير عام كاريتاس العراق، الذي بين توجه اخوية المحبة الى  المواطنين العراقيين بصرف النظر عن هويتهم. ومن جانبه أكد البطريرك ساكو في  هذا المجال ان أخوية المحبة كاريتاس تشكل بهذا الحضور الانساني، حضورا  لكنيسة العراق. كما تحدث المطران رمزي كرمو، عن كاريتاس ايران، والعمل  الرسولي هناك والذي له ان يعتمد على روح الصلاة، والانفتاح الى الاخر في  العيش المشترك والشهادة الايمانية، وان كنيستنا كانت ولم تزل كنيسة شهادة  بالعيش اليوم وببذل الحياة، ومن ثم خصبها وعطاؤها المتواصل. ومن جانبه اشار  المطران شليمون وردوني على الوقع الايجابي العميق الذي تلقاه اعمال المحبة  في الاوساط غير المسيحية.
 كما طرح الاب نوئيل فرمان سؤالا للمناقشة  عن كيفية مواجهة كاريتاس لحالات التحدي امام تواجدها في البلدان غير  المرحبة بوجودها الرسمي. فأجمع المتداخلون على الالتزام الانجيلي الشهادة  الايمانية، على ان يتم ذلك بأسلوب يتأقلم مع الاطار الجيو سياسي وفي ندية  متكافئة مع المنظمات ذات الصلة.
 وفيما يلي، نص الكلمة التي القاها ساكو في مؤتمر كاريتاس لبنان (27-1 آذار 2019)
 الوجود المسيحي في الشرق الأوسط يتراجع:
 الأسباب وآلافاق لمستقبلٍ أفضل
 مداخلة البطريرك الكردينال لويس ساكو
 أود في البداية ان أتقدم بالشكر والامتنان  الى منظمة كاريتاس الدولية، على خدمة المحبة والشهادة المسيحية التي  تقدمها للجميع من دون استثناء، والتي تجسّد تماماً “الله محبة” على مثال  المسيح. شكرا لها على اهتمامها بمعونة المهجرين العراقيين في داخل العراق  وخارجه في لبنان والأردن وتركيا.
  أسباب محنة المسيحيين الحالية
 باختصار شديد، إن الوضع الحالي للمسيحيين في الشرق صعب، ويبدو أن وجودهم التاريخي مهدد، ان لم يتغير شيء إيجابي على أرض الواقع.
 فما يعيشه المسيحيون اليوم من مضايقات  واضطهادات، ليس إلا نتيجة إفرازات الماضي بسبب تشظي المكون المسيحي من جهة،  وظهور الفكر الإسلامي المتشدد والحروب المتكررة التي خلقتها سياسات الدول  الكبرى من جهة اخرى.
 تاريخياً، ومنذ بداية القرن الماضي،  لم  يأت الاستعمار بمشروع سياسي، يؤسس دولة المواطنة والقانون والعدالة  والمساواة، ولم يأخذ بنظر الاعتبار عدم تجانس شعوب المنطقة، ثقافياً  ودينياً وإثنياً، فشكَّل حكومات على مزاجه، قابلة أن تنفجر في أي وقت. على  سبيل المثال لا الحصر، عشنا في العراق حروباً متتالية: حرب الخليج الأولى  (1980 – 1988) بين العراق وايران، ذات المليون شهيد، وحرب الخليج الثانية  عام 1990، وما خلّفته من مآسٍ، و13 سنة من الحصار الاقتصادي، ثم سقوط  النظام عام 2003  تحت شعار ما يسمى “بالفوضى الخلاقة”  واعتماد الطائفية،  والمحاصصة في إدارة الدولة، وتردّي الجانب الأمني والاقتصادي، وظهور تنظيم  الدولة الإسلامية “داعش” وتهجير المسيحيين من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى. كل  هذه العوامل أدت إلى تناقص أعداد المسيحيين الذي كان نحو مليون ونصف،  قبل  عدة سنوات من سقوط النظام، أما اليوم فيكاد يصل الى نصف المليون.
  السبب الآخر هو التطرف الديني الذي مورس  ضد المسيحيين أبان سقوط الإمبراطورية العثمانية في “سفر برلك”. وتَجدّدَ  اليوم مع تنظيمي القاعدة وداعش (الإسلام السياسي). ونخشى ظهور  “نسخة”  جديدة لداعش بسبب تفشي البطالة والفقر والبؤس والاُمية وتدهور الخدمات  والفساد في مفاصل الدولة.
 لكن ثمة سبب آخر لتراجع وضعنا، ألا وهو  تفككنا كمسيحيين، وانكفاؤنا على ذاتنا ككنائس وإثنيّات، وعيشنا في قلق  وخوف، واللجوء الى الهجرة، والظن ان الغرب يحمينا. لكن تبيّن من خلال  الخبرة، ان الغرب لا يحمي الاّ مصالحه. وبأن ما يروّجونه في الاعلام عن  الحرية والديمقراطية، مجرد شعارات.
 ونحن الآن “ضحية” السياسات الخارجية التي  تبحث عن تجارة الأسلحة واستغلال مصادر بلادنا الطبيعية كالنفط مثلاً، وتخلق  صراعات وحروباً من أجل الحصول على مكاسب اقتصادية، بعيداً عن أية اعتبارات  لقيم حقوق الانسان وكرامته. هذا ما اختبرناه في العراق ولربما أيضاً موجود  في لبنان وسوريا وفلسطين واليمن وليبيا وأماكن أخرى.
 وعليه فإننا اليوم في منعطف دقيق وخطير،  بسبب إستمرار بؤر التوتر في المنطقة؛ والفكر الديني المتشدد (إرهاب) الذي  يؤثر سلباً على ممارسة التسامح والعيش المشترك؛ الأزمات الاقتصادية؛ وضعف  بناء مؤسسات الدولة تأسيساً سليماً. كل هذه الأسباب تؤثر على وجود  المسيحيين وحضورهم.
 لذا يتحتّم علينا أن نفكر بطريقة جديدة،  ونتخذ خطوات شجاعة وملموسة، على أرض الواقع للحفاظ على وجودنا وعيشنا  المشترك وتاريخنا معاً كمسيحيين ومسلمين، من خلال ترسيخ قيم المواطنة  الكاملة والحاضنة للتنوع، والعدالة والمساواة والاحترام، وتعزيز منظومة  التسامح والتضامن، وضمان شراكة حقيقية لجميع المكونات في العملية السياسية  على قاعدة الكفاءة، وليس على أساس الانتماء القَبَلي والطائفي، وتفكيك  التشدّد والشحن الطائفي والفرقة والخلاف والعنف. فهذا هو أملنا الوحيد  لبناء مجتمع اكثر سلاماً.
  من المؤمل ان يكون لتوقيع البابا فرنسيس  على وثيقة “الاخوّة الانسانيّة” مع إمام مشيَخة الازهر، الشيخ أحمد الطيب،  أثناء زيارته لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة في 3-5 شباط 2019، تأثيراً  إيجابياً على “تجفيف” التطرف من أجل المضي قدماً في الحوار حول الأخوّة  الإنسانية والسلام والاستقرار.
  آفاق المستقبل
 المسيحيون اليوم، بحاجة الى تجاوز حاجز  الأقلية والخوف والاتكالية، وتوحيد الصف بإرادة واحدة، لبلورة رؤية واضحة  لبقائهم في بلدانهم وتواصلهم فيما بينهم ككنائس ، وتعميق الثقة وتعزيز  حضورهم وشهادتهم في هذا الشرق الذي هو مهد المسيحية، فمن دون مسيحييّ  الشرق، تفقد المسيحية جذورها. لذا بات بروز رؤية مسيحية مشرقية موحدة،  ضرورة مصيرية، لها استراتيجية وآلية تفعيل على أرض الواقع. كما يجب أن نعرف  ما هي نظرتنا لأنفسنا، وماذا نريد أن نحققه مع الآخرين. لربما مفيدٌ أن  تتشكّل من كوادر علمانية مقتدرة مؤمنة بالحوار الشجاع والبناء ما يمكن أن  يعدّ حالة طوارئ، ومن ثم “خلية أزمة” للنهوض بالمهام التالية:
 - القيام بحملة تعبوية لإحياء الحوار  المسيحي–المسيحي، على مبادئ الانجيل ومتطلبات الحاضر، وبالتالي تنشيط  التنشئة والتربية المسكونية، وتنمية العلاقات والشراكة مع الكنائس  الكاثوليكية (الفاتيكان) والأرثوذكسية والإنجيلية منها. ومن المفيد أن تشهد  الساحة المسيحية تنامياً ملحوظاً في تطور العلاقات والتعاون لمواجهة كل  هذه التحديات وكذلك الشركة مع مجلس الكنائس العالمي ومجلس كنائس الشرق  الأوسط، والمؤسسات المسيحية في العالم مثل منظمة كاريتاس الدولية، وعون  الكنيسة المتألمة، الخ.
 لعل ثمة ضرورة أخرى، ألا وهي قيام الجهات  ذات العلاقة على مستوى مسيحييّ الشرق الأوسط بالعمل بشكل جدّي على توحيد  تاريخ الاحتفال بعيد الفصح كخطوة إيجابية في هذا الاتجاه.
 - تعزيز الحوار المسيحي – الإسلامي الصادق  والجريء، لمواجهة التطرف والإرهاب، حقناً للدماء من خلال نشر ثقافة  الحرية، والعقل، واحترام الاختلاف، وإشاعة قيَم التسامح، والاعتراف بالآخر  وقبوله وإحترام حقوقه، بغض النظر عن انتمائه الديني والمذهبي الايديولوجي  والإثني و”الجندر”، وتوطيد ثقافة السلام والاستقرار. وهذا يتطلب أيضاً  العمل على تقاسم السلطة والمطالبة بتغيير الدساتير والمناهج والقوانين  القديمة والمستهلكة، كما في قانون الاحوال الشخصية. إننا نحتاج الى بناء  دولة مدنية تحمي الكل وتحترم الديانات كافة في إطار قاسم مشترك من الحقوق  والواجبات. وهنا اودّ أن انوّه بأن للآيات والاحاديث في كل الديانات  أسبابها وظروفها، التي لا بد من أن تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار، فبعضها يبطل العمل  به بعد أن تزول ظروفه ومبرراته، وبعضها كان علاجاً لحالات معينة، في ذلك  الزمان.
 - تنشيط لاهوت الرجاء لدى المهجّرين  والمهاجرين المسيحيين، فالظلم عابر، وخلق مساحة مشتركة للسلام، والطمأنينة  والاستقرار وفرح البقاء والشهادة. المسيحيون حاملوا رسالة. وهنا أنوّه بدور  الكنيسة الريادي في إحتضان أبنائها والدفاع عنهم، والقيام بالتعبئة من  خلال عمل راعوي ملائم لوضعنا، واسهام أوقافنا الكنسية في خلق مشاريع للشباب  الذين يعانون من البطالة والفقر، كتوفير السكن ودعم الدراسة. فثراء  الأوقاف الكنسية جاء من سخاء الشعب المؤمن، وعليه فمن الخطيئة تزامنه مع  جوع وحاجة شرائح كبيرة من هذا الشعب المؤمن. وبهذا الصدد أيضاً، لابدّ  لمجتمعنا من نقلة نوعية سبقنا إليها الغرب المسيحي بأشواط، وهي أن نشجع  استثمار العنصر النسوي ومواهبه في خدمة الكنيسة والمجتمع.
 أعتقد اننا بمجملنا بحاجة الى مراجعة  تفكيرنا ورؤيتنا ونمط عملنا. فالكنائس هي لخدمة الناس لا سيما الفقراء كما  يدعو الانجيل، ويؤكد البابا فرنسيس ذلك مراراً وتكراراً. ومن أجل هذا ينبغي  العمل الجدي مع كافة الفرقاء المعنيين محلياً وعالمياً لإيجاد بدائل  واقعية وممكنة، لمعالجة كارثة الحاجة والفقر، و للحدّ من الهجرة “المخيفة”  للمسيحيين من الشرق.
 وأخيراً، من المؤسف جداً أن نرى كنائسنا  الشرقية قد فقدت البُعد التبشيري، والحس الإرسالي بسبب وضعها الجيو- سياسي،  والضغوطات والاضطهادات، فغَدتْ كنائس قومية (كلدانية واشورية وسريانية  وأرمنية). اليوم، وامام الاصوليات المتشددة، واستعمالنا الغالب للّغة  العربية، بات ضرورياً، لكي نقدم لإخوتنا المسلمين عرضاً لإيماننا المسيحي  بلغة عربية مفهومة ومصطلحات جديدة معاصرة، غير الكلاسيكية المعهودة. وإعداد  برامج خاصة بذلك لرفع مُلابسات – اتهامات الكفر والشرك والتحريف، ويمكننا  الاستفادة من الأدب المسيحي العربي. أذكر على سبيل المثال استعمال مصطلح  “الصفات الذاتية” بدل لفظة  “اقنوم”.
 شكراً


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2019)

*كنيسة برطلي تحتفل بوضع حجر اساس قاعة التعازي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 برطلي / توفيق سعيد
 تحت شعار ( إن لم يبن الرب البيت فباطلا  يتعب البناؤون ) وبرعاية نيافة الحبر الجليل مار طيمثاوس موسى الشماني راعي  ابرشية دير مار متى احتفلت كنيسة برطلي للسريان الارثوذكس بوضع حجر الاساس  لقاعة تعازي ( السيدة العذراء ) .حضر الاحتفالية في كنيسة مارت شموني في  برطلي المطران مار صليبا شمعون والاباء الكهنة والمسؤولين ( مدير الناحية  ورئيس مجلس البلدة ومسؤولي الدوائر ) واهالي البلدة .
 بدأت الاحتفالية بترتيلة جماعية ( ابانا  الذي ) بالسريانية ثم ترتيلة ( ان لم يبن البيت ) ورتلتها جوقة الكنيسة  بعدها القى سيادة المطران شماني كلمة بالمناسبة مؤكدا فيها على ان الرب  يمنح الجميع نعمته وهي قوة فعالة تساعد الانسان في عمله , وهو من يرشدنا في  اعمالنا , وكل عمل نقوم به يجب ان نكرم الرب لانه هو من يمنحنا القوة وشكر  اهالي برطلي الذين قرروا ان يبنوا قاعة التعازي في هذه البلدة المباركة  وفي هذا الزمن الصعب وقدم شكره للاباء الكهنة والشعب المؤمن الغيور .
 ثم تحدث المهندسين يوسف يعقوب وخالد اسحق  وقدموا شرحا لفكرة البناء التي صمموها مع عرض صوري والمخطط يتكون من قاعتين  للرجال تتسع 250 شخصا والنساء تتسع ل 150 امراة مع مرافق صحية للقاعتين  ومطبخ حار ومطبخ بارد ومخزن لحفظ المستلزمات وغرفة للادارة وثلاثة ابواب  للقاعة كما يتم اكمال مزار كنيسة سيدي القديمة بزاوية البناء المكون كليا  من 650 مترا مربعا .
 ثم رتلت الجوقة ترتيلة ( بيعة السريان رأس  الزاوية ) . بعدها قدم الاب يعقوب سعدي شرحا وافيا عن كيفية تشكيل لجنة  التبرعات وهي التي ستشرف على بناء القاعة وكيف تم تقسيم اللجنة الى اربعة  لجان مختلفة , كما قدم شكره وتقديره لكل من شارك ويشارك في دعم بناء القاعة  وكل من تفاعل مع الموضوع بجدية وغيرة .
 ثم خرج الجميع وتم وضع حجر الاساس تتقدمهم  الكشافة .. ثم دخل الجمع الى القاعة الخارجية للمركز الثقافي  لتناول  المرطبات بعدها قام المطرانين والاباء الكهنة بزيارة المركز الثقافي  للاطلاع على اعمال الصيانة واعادة ترميم مادمر منه .


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2019)

*نشطاء نينوى يتحدّون تفجير الموصل ويتضامنون مع الإيزيديين في حملة سلمية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  متابعة وتصوير – جميل الجميل
  ضمن مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى ,  نظّم مجموعة شباب نينوى من مختلف المكونات حملة تضامن مع الإيزيديين  للتنديد بقطع رؤوس خمسين إمراة و فتاة ايزيدية ، بالإضافة إلى دمج الحملة  بإنفجار الموصل الذي حصل عصر يوم أمس.
  بدأت الحملة بعد إنتهاء اليوم الثاني من  ورشة الحملات اللاعنفية التي كانوا يتلقّونها في ناحية عنكاوا بمدينة أربيل  ، وبعد ذلك بدأوا بالتحضير وشراء الشموع وكتابة لافتات إستنكار وتنديد ،  ومن ثمّ أوقدوا الشموع وتمنّوا السلام لأرواح الشهداء والجرحى والمختطفين  آملين أن يحلّ السلام في بلدهم ، وبعد ذلك نزلوا إلى الشارع وهم حاملون  لافتات الإستنكار أمام الناس ليطالبوا بإيقاف العنف والحروب على العراقيين  والحصول على حياة كريمة.
  قال عمر السالم وهو ناشط مدنيّ من مدينة  الموصل " هذه الحملة جاءت للتضامن مع إخوتنا الإيزيديين وما حصل للنساء  الإيزيديات المختطفات في سوريا ، وأيضا للتضامن مع جرحى وشهداء التفجير  الإرهابي في مدينة الموصل يوم أمس.
 وأشار في حديثه بأنّ وقوف مكوّنات نينوى مع بعضهم البعض وتضامنهم سوية يحمل رسالة إنسانية سامية ، تقف بوجه العنف والحروب".
  وأكّد خالد مجيد وهو ناشط مدنّي من قرية  تلّ اللبن " نظّمنا اليوم هذه الوقفة التضامنية حينما رأينا بأنّ المجتمع  الدولي والحكومات المحلية لم تقف معهم في هذه المأساة التي حصلت لهم مؤخرا ،  وطالب مجيد المجتمع الدولي بالوقوف مع الإيزيديين وتحرير المختطفات  والمختطفين وأعرب بأنّ "ألم الإيزيديين هو ألمنا".
  في حين بيّن ماهر البياتي وهو ناشط  تركماني من ناحية برطلة " إنّنا نتضامن مع الأبرياء ونقف معهم لتحقيق  السلام والعدالة ، كما أنّنا أيضا نؤكّد للظلاميين بأنّ الحياة لن تقف أبدا  وما حصل يوم أمس في مدينة الموصل لن يمنعنا بمواصلة حياتنا اليومية".
  وأظهرت ميرنا صباح وهي ناشطة مدنية من  مدينة قره قوش " إنّ الإنفجار الذي حصل يوم أمس لن يوقفنا عن أنشطتنا  وفعّالياتنا التي تهدف إلى التماسك الإجتماعي والتضامن مع العراقيين ، ولن  يستطيعوا أن ينتصروا على إصرارنا وعزيمتنا ووجودنا".
  إنطلقت اليوم حملات تضامنية مع  الإيزيديين في ناحية بعشيقة ومخيّم شاريا وسنجار بالإضافة إلى وقفات  تضامنية في مكان الإنفجار الذي حصل يوم أمس في مدينة الموصل ، مبيّنين من  خلال رسائلهم أنّ العنف هو أضعف وسيلة وأنّ وقت الحروب قدّ ولى وحان وقت  تعزيز السلام في محافظة نينوى بصورة خاصة والعراق بصورة عامة.
  جدير ذكره بأنّ مشروع مدّ الجسور بين  مجتمعات نينوى بمرحلته الثانية قد إنقسم إلى قسمين : القسم الأول هو إعادة  وتأهيل مجموعة من المدارس في محافظة نينوى وبناء قدرات الكادر التربوي  وإقامة فعّاليات تعزز السلام مع الطلبة، والقسم الثاني بدأ ببناء قدرات  نشطاء المجتمع المدني في مواضيع عديدة وتنمية قدراتهم ليكونوا وكلاء السلام  في مدنهم ومانعي الصراعات ، وسيشمل عدّة أنشطة وفعاليات وحملات والعمل مع  الإذاعات لبث برامج السلام ، والمشروع ممّول من الوزارة الفدرالية للتعاون  الإقتصادي والتنمية وتنفيذ منظمة جسر إلى الإيطاليةUPP.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يشارك في قداس إطلاق الحملة السنوية التضامنية لكاريتاس لبنان*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة الخامسة والنصف من مساء  يوم الجمعة 1 آذار 2019، شارك غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، في القداس الإلهي الذي  احتفل به غبطة البطريرك الكردينال مار بشارة بطرس الراعي بطريرك أنطاكية  وسائر المشرق للموارنة، بمناسبة افتتاح الحملة السنوية التضامنية لكاريتاس  لبنان، والتي ستستمرّ طوال زمن الصوم الكبير، وذلك في الكنيسة الخارجية  للكرسي البطريركي الماروني، بكركي.
     شارك في القداس غبطة البطريرك  الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بطريرك بابل على الكلدان، ونيافة  الكردينال لويس أنطونيو تاغلي، رئيس كاريتاس الدولية، وعدد من الأساقفة  والكهنة، والمؤمنين، ومن بينهم المشاركون في المؤتمر الذي دعت إليه ونظّمته  كاريتاس الشرق الأوسط وشمالي أفريقيا في دار سيّدة الجبل، فتقا، كسروان،  بموضوع "خدمة المحبّة في إطار بيئة تعدّدية".
     وفي الموعظة التي ألقاها البطريرك  الراعي، تحدّث عن المحبّة الإجتماعية التي بها نحنو على الفقير والجائع  والمريض والمحتاج والغريب والسجين، مادّياً وروحياً ومعنوياً، منوّهاً إلى  إنّ حملة كاريتاس التضامنية تتيح لنا الفرصة لنمارس المحبّة الإجتماعية،  المعروفة بالصدقة التي تشكّل مع الصوم والصلاة عناصر الصوم الكبير الثلاثة،  بحسب تعليم الكنيسة.
     رافق غبطةَ أبينا البطريرك للمشاركة في هذا القداس، الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 مارس 2019)

*بيان - الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في  الولايات المتحدة الامريكية تستنكر الجريمة النكراء التي ارتكبها  الارهابيون بحق النساء الايزيديات*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 ارتكب الإرهابيون في تنظيم " داعش " جريمة  جديدة تضاف الى جرائمهم البشعة المستمرة بحق الانسانية في المناطق التي  يتواجد فيها، حيث قامت عناصره المسلحة الضالة بارتكاب جريمة قطع رؤوس بحق  "  50 " فتاة وامرأة ايزيدية محتجزة ملقاة في صناديق القمامة في منطقة  الباغوز بمحافظة دير الزور السورية.
  ان الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان  تستنكر هذه العملية الارهابية الغادرة التي نفذها هذا التنظيم المجرم  المتطرف ضد المدنيين الابرياء والتي تخالف الشرائع السماوية والمواثيق  الدولية، وتدعو الى تدخل الحكومة العراقية من خلال قنواتها الدبلوماسية  للوقوف على حقيقة ما جرى، وجلب رفاة الضحايا الى العراق.
 وتأمل الجمعية العراقية كذلك ان تساعد  عملية استلام وتسليم الارهابين الى الحكومة العراقية للكشف عن كل التفاصيل  المتعلقة بالضحايا الذين " تم حجزهم، وسبيهم، وعدد الاشخاص الذين تم قتلهم،  واماكن المقابر الجماعية وغير ذلك من المعلومات المهمة " لما تمثل هذه  العناصر الارهابية من مخزون معلوماتي مهم .. كما تدعو الجمعية الى تقديمهم  للقضاء فورا وانزال اقسى العقوبات بحقهم وتنفيذها.

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 2 / آذار / 2019
www.ihrsusa.org


----------



## paul iraqe (4 مارس 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور أخيه بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكي في مقره ببيروت*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 بيروت – كتب الابوان حبيب مراد و نوئيل فرمان

 في صباح يوم السبت ٢ آذار ٢٠١٩، زار غبطة  ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، أخيه غبطة البطريرك مار  اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكي، وذلك في  مقرّ الكرسي البطريركي السرياني، المتحف، بيروت. ورافق غبطته في هذا  الزيارة، سيادةُ المعاون البطريرك المطران شليمون وردوني، والسكرتير  البطريركي الأب نويل فرمان.
 خلال اللقاء، رحب بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك، بأخيه البطريرك ساكو في بيته. وتحدّث صاحبا الغبطة عن العلاقات  الأخوية والمحبّة التي تجمع الكنيستين الشقيقتين السريانية الكاثوليكية  والكلدانية، وأبرز النشاطات والأعمال التي يقوم بها البطريركان في هذه  الفترة، وكذلك شؤون الكنيسة الجامعة والعلاقات بين مختلف الكنائس.
 ونشر الموقع البطريركي للسريان الكاثوليك  في صدر اخباره لهذا اليوم، أن صاحبا الغبطة استعرضا الأوضاع الراهنة في  منطقة الشرق الأوسط، وبخاصة أحوال أبناء شعبنا في أرض الآباء والأجداد في  العراق وسوريا، وفي لبنان، وتحدّيات تشتُّت أبناء شعبنا في بلاد الغرب على  أثر الهجرة…
     هذا وحضر اللقاء صاحبا السيادة مار  باسيليوس جرجس القس موسى الزائر الرسولي في أستراليا ونيوزيلندا، ومار  يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية، والأب حبيب مراد  أمين سرّ البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 مارس 2019)

*القنصل اليوناني يزور سيادة المطران مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الموقع الرسمي لأبرشية رئاسة أساقفة الموصل و توابعها للسريان/

 زار سعادة القنصل اليوناني في اقليم  كوردستان السيد ايفسيميوس كوستوبولس أمس السبت، نيافة الحبر الجليل مار  نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف مطران ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان في دار  المطرانية الجديدة وبعدها تفقدوا الكاتدرائية الجديدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 مارس 2019)

*تورلوك بولاية كاليفورنيا تقدم دورة مجانية لمحبي اللغة الاشورية *









  كاتى ناريمان مدرّسة "الآشورية التحادثية" تساعد الطالبتين أليسا  ساندوفال وسيسيليا توريس خلال الفصل الدراسي ليلة الأربعاء. الصورة:  ANGELINA MARTIN / The Journal​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- تورلوك جورنال/
 أنجيلينا مارتن، 1 آذار/ مارس 2019


 يمتلك سنترال فالي (Central  Valley) في ولاية كاليفورنيا بالولايات المتحدة الأمريكية واحدة من أكبر  المجتمعات الآشورية في البلاد، وتورلوك هي قلب هذا المجتمع. لأكثر من 20  سنة، ساعدت الدورة التي تقدمها مدرسة Turlock للبالغين على ربط الناس  بالثقافة الآشورية من خلال اللغة، مجاناً.
 قدمت مؤخرا مؤسسة "Assyrian for  Education"، وهي مؤسسة محلية غير ربحية وممولة من خلال تبرعات المجتمع  الآشوري، الأموال اللازمة الحالية لدورة TAS وهي دورة للمحادثة، والتي  تدرسها كاتي ناريمان. عادة ما تكلف هذه الدورة التي تستغرق 12 أسبوعًا ما  بين 70 إلى 100 دولارا للشخص الواحد، وفقًا لما ذكرته مديرة TAS ليندا  ألانيز، لكن التبرعات طوال الثلاثة عقود الأخيرة سمحت لأفراد العائلة  والأصدقاء بل ومعارف الآشوريين بتعلم لغتهم.
 وقالت ناريمان: "معظم الطلاب هم من الذين  تزوجوا من الآشوريين، أو يواعدون الآشوريين، وبالنسبة لبعضهم، فإنه يتعلق  بوظائفهم. لأن هذا المجتمع هو واحد من أكبر المجتمعات الآشورية، الأشخاص  الذين يعملون في المستشفيات أو البنوك وغيرها يريدون تعلم بعض أساسيات هذه  اللغة لكي يكونوا مفيدين لعملائهم".
 جاءت ناريمان إلى الولايات المتحدة قادمة  من إيران في عام 1991، وبعد ذلك بعام واحد بدأت بتدريس "الآشورية  التحادثية" في TAS، على الرغم من معرفتها القليلة باللغة الإنكليزية. وبدأت  تتعلم اللغة الانكليزية بنفسها بينما كانت تشرف في نفس الوقت على تعلم  الطلاب الآشوريين، باستخدام ملاحظات لاصقة حول منزلها لتعلم الكلمات،  واستخدام المحادثة مع تلاميذها كأداة تعليمية.
 وهي تتحدث الآن الإنكليزية بطلاقة، ولا تزال تشعر بسعادة غامرة كل أسبوع عندما ترى الآخرين الذين يتعلمون لغة أجنبية.
 وقالت ناريمان: "إنهم مغرمون بقراءة  وكتابة اللغة، وأنا مندهشة للغاية ومسرورة جداً لرؤية كيف أن هؤلاء  الآشوريين قد اختاروها، لأنه لسوء الحظ، ليس لدينا الكثير من الآشوريين  الذين يستطيعون القراءة والكتابة بلغتهم الأم".
 وقالت ناريمان: إنه لا يوجد لديها أي كتاب  لتبدأ بالتدريس من خلاله، بل تخطط بدلاً من ذلك لجميع مراحل تعليم  "الآشورية التحادثية" بنفسها. من تعلم الأبجدية إلى إنشاء جمل وكتابة  فقرات، و تعِدّ دورات دراسية مناسبة لكل مستوى من الطلاب.
 وقال هارولد جورج، وهو من سكان تورلوك،  أنه شارك في الدورة لمدة ثلاث سنوات بفضل زوجته الآشورية. قالت أليسا  ساندوفال أنها اشتركت في الدورة لأن لديها أصدقاء آشوريين، بينما أرادت  زميلتها سيسيليا توريس الاستفادة من التعلم حول ثقافة جديدة.
 وقالت: "إنك ترعرعت في تورلوك وتلتقي بالكثيرين من الشعب الآشوري، وهي ثقافة مثيرة للاهتمام، فلماذا لا تتعلم".

 تستمر الدورة "الآشورية التحادثية"  الحالية حتى 10 نيسان/ أبريل، ويمكن للمهتمين الاشتراك في الدورة التالية  التي من المقرر أن تبدأ في الخريف بزيارة www.turlockasapconnected.com.









كاتي ناريمان تعلم الطلاب الحروف المختلفة من الأبجدية الآشورية. الصورة من قبل ANGELINA MARTIN / The Journal


----------



## paul iraqe (4 مارس 2019)

*قداسة البطريرك مار إغناطيوس يستقبل نيافة المطران مار غريغوريوس جوزف في العطشانة*




 
 عشارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس/

 في الثامن والعشرين من شباط 2019، استقبل  قداسة سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني نيافة المطران مار  غريغوريوس جوزف، مطران كوتشين بالهند، وذلك في المقر البطريركي في  العطشانة، بكفيا - لبنان.
 خلال اللقاء، بحث قداسته ونيافته شؤونًا تتعلّق بالكنيسة في الهند.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 مارس 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو في ختام مؤتمر كاريتاس الدولي في لبنان:  نحو حس ارسالي جديد في كنائسنا الشرقية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 بيروت، سيدة لبنان – فتقا. كتب الأب نويل فرمان
 في آذار 2019 اختتم في دار سيدة لبنان-  فتقا، مؤتمر “الخير في اطار بيئة تعددية” الذي نظمته كاريتاس على مستوى  دولي لمدة ثلاثة أيام ومنذ 27 شباط 2019.  وألقى غبطة أبينا البطريرك  الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، الكلمة الرئيسية ليوم الاختتام والتي  ندرج فيما يلي نصها، جاء فيها دعوته كنائسنا الشرقية لاستعادة حسها  الارسالي، بعرض ايماننا بلغة مفهومة ومصطلحات معاصرة.
 كما اقيمت في اليوم عينه ندوة تكلم فيها  ممثلو كاريتاسات الشرق الاوسط والدول المغاربية وافريقيا، بضمنهم السيد  نبيل افرام مدير عام كاريتاس العراق، الذي بين توجه اخوية المحبة الى  المواطنين العراقيين بصرف النظر عن هويتهم. ومن جانبه أكد البطريرك ساكو في  هذا المجال ان أخوية المحبة كاريتاس تشكل بهذا الحضور الانساني، حضورا  لكنيسة العراق. كما تحدث المطران رمزي كرمو، عن كاريتاس ايران، والعمل  الرسولي هناك والذي له ان يعتمد على روح الصلاة، والانفتاح الى الاخر في  العيش المشترك والشهادة الايمانية، وان كنيستنا كانت ولم تزل كنيسة شهادة  بالعيش اليوم وببذل الحياة، ومن ثم خصبها وعطاؤها المتواصل. ومن جانبه اشار  المطران شليمون وردوني على الوقع الايجابي العميق الذي تلقاه اعمال المحبة  في الاوساط غير المسيحية.
 كما طرح الاب نوئيل فرمان سؤالا للمناقشة  عن كيفية مواجهة كاريتاس لحالات التحدي امام تواجدها في البلدان غير  المرحبة بوجودها الرسمي. فأجمع المتداخلون على الالتزام الانجيلي الشهادة  الايمانية، على ان يتم ذلك بأسلوب يتأقلم مع الاطار الجيو سياسي وفي ندية  متكافئة مع المنظمات ذات الصلة.
 وفيما يلي، نص الكلمة التي القاها ساكو في مؤتمر كاريتاس لبنان (27-1 آذار 2019)
 الوجود المسيحي في الشرق الأوسط يتراجع:
 الأسباب وآلافاق لمستقبلٍ أفضل
 مداخلة البطريرك الكردينال لويس ساكو
 أود في البداية ان أتقدم بالشكر والامتنان  الى منظمة كاريتاس الدولية، على خدمة المحبة والشهادة المسيحية التي  تقدمها للجميع من دون استثناء، والتي تجسّد تماماً “الله محبة” على مثال  المسيح. شكرا لها على اهتمامها بمعونة المهجرين العراقيين في داخل العراق  وخارجه في لبنان والأردن وتركيا.
  أسباب محنة المسيحيين الحالية
 باختصار شديد، إن الوضع الحالي للمسيحيين في الشرق صعب، ويبدو أن وجودهم التاريخي مهدد، ان لم يتغير شيء إيجابي على أرض الواقع.
 فما يعيشه المسيحيون اليوم من مضايقات  واضطهادات، ليس إلا نتيجة إفرازات الماضي بسبب تشظي المكون المسيحي من جهة،  وظهور الفكر الإسلامي المتشدد والحروب المتكررة التي خلقتها سياسات الدول  الكبرى من جهة اخرى.
 تاريخياً، ومنذ بداية القرن الماضي،  لم  يأت الاستعمار بمشروع سياسي، يؤسس دولة المواطنة والقانون والعدالة  والمساواة، ولم يأخذ بنظر الاعتبار عدم تجانس شعوب المنطقة، ثقافياً  ودينياً وإثنياً، فشكَّل حكومات على مزاجه، قابلة أن تنفجر في أي وقت. على  سبيل المثال لا الحصر، عشنا في العراق حروباً متتالية: حرب الخليج الأولى  (1980 – 1988) بين العراق وايران، ذات المليون شهيد، وحرب الخليج الثانية  عام 1990، وما خلّفته من مآسٍ، و13 سنة من الحصار الاقتصادي، ثم سقوط  النظام عام 2003  تحت شعار ما يسمى “بالفوضى الخلاقة”  واعتماد الطائفية،  والمحاصصة في إدارة الدولة، وتردّي الجانب الأمني والاقتصادي، وظهور تنظيم  الدولة الإسلامية “داعش” وتهجير المسيحيين من الموصل وبلدات سهل نينوى. كل  هذه العوامل أدت إلى تناقص أعداد المسيحيين الذي كان نحو مليون ونصف،  قبل  عدة سنوات من سقوط النظام، أما اليوم فيكاد يصل الى نصف المليون.
  السبب الآخر هو التطرف الديني الذي مورس  ضد المسيحيين أبان سقوط الإمبراطورية العثمانية في “سفر برلك”. وتَجدّدَ  اليوم مع تنظيمي القاعدة وداعش (الإسلام السياسي). ونخشى ظهور  “نسخة”  جديدة لداعش بسبب تفشي البطالة والفقر والبؤس والاُمية وتدهور الخدمات  والفساد في مفاصل الدولة.
 لكن ثمة سبب آخر لتراجع وضعنا، ألا وهو  تفككنا كمسيحيين، وانكفاؤنا على ذاتنا ككنائس وإثنيّات، وعيشنا في قلق  وخوف، واللجوء الى الهجرة، والظن ان الغرب يحمينا. لكن تبيّن من خلال  الخبرة، ان الغرب لا يحمي الاّ مصالحه. وبأن ما يروّجونه في الاعلام عن  الحرية والديمقراطية، مجرد شعارات.
 ونحن الآن “ضحية” السياسات الخارجية التي  تبحث عن تجارة الأسلحة واستغلال مصادر بلادنا الطبيعية كالنفط مثلاً، وتخلق  صراعات وحروباً من أجل الحصول على مكاسب اقتصادية، بعيداً عن أية اعتبارات  لقيم حقوق الانسان وكرامته. هذا ما اختبرناه في العراق ولربما أيضاً موجود  في لبنان وسوريا وفلسطين واليمن وليبيا وأماكن أخرى.
 وعليه فإننا اليوم في منعطف دقيق وخطير،  بسبب إستمرار بؤر التوتر في المنطقة؛ والفكر الديني المتشدد (إرهاب) الذي  يؤثر سلباً على ممارسة التسامح والعيش المشترك؛ الأزمات الاقتصادية؛ وضعف  بناء مؤسسات الدولة تأسيساً سليماً. كل هذه الأسباب تؤثر على وجود  المسيحيين وحضورهم.
 لذا يتحتّم علينا أن نفكر بطريقة جديدة،  ونتخذ خطوات شجاعة وملموسة، على أرض الواقع للحفاظ على وجودنا وعيشنا  المشترك وتاريخنا معاً كمسيحيين ومسلمين، من خلال ترسيخ قيم المواطنة  الكاملة والحاضنة للتنوع، والعدالة والمساواة والاحترام، وتعزيز منظومة  التسامح والتضامن، وضمان شراكة حقيقية لجميع المكونات في العملية السياسية  على قاعدة الكفاءة، وليس على أساس الانتماء القَبَلي والطائفي، وتفكيك  التشدّد والشحن الطائفي والفرقة والخلاف والعنف. فهذا هو أملنا الوحيد  لبناء مجتمع اكثر سلاماً.
  من المؤمل ان يكون لتوقيع البابا فرنسيس  على وثيقة “الاخوّة الانسانيّة” مع إمام مشيَخة الازهر، الشيخ أحمد الطيب،  أثناء زيارته لدولة الامارات العربية المتحدة في 3-5 شباط 2019، تأثيراً  إيجابياً على “تجفيف” التطرف من أجل المضي قدماً في الحوار حول الأخوّة  الإنسانية والسلام والاستقرار.
  آفاق المستقبل
 المسيحيون اليوم، بحاجة الى تجاوز حاجز  الأقلية والخوف والاتكالية، وتوحيد الصف بإرادة واحدة، لبلورة رؤية واضحة  لبقائهم في بلدانهم وتواصلهم فيما بينهم ككنائس ، وتعميق الثقة وتعزيز  حضورهم وشهادتهم في هذا الشرق الذي هو مهد المسيحية، فمن دون مسيحييّ  الشرق، تفقد المسيحية جذورها. لذا بات بروز رؤية مسيحية مشرقية موحدة،  ضرورة مصيرية، لها استراتيجية وآلية تفعيل على أرض الواقع. كما يجب أن نعرف  ما هي نظرتنا لأنفسنا، وماذا نريد أن نحققه مع الآخرين. لربما مفيدٌ أن  تتشكّل من كوادر علمانية مقتدرة مؤمنة بالحوار الشجاع والبناء ما يمكن أن  يعدّ حالة طوارئ، ومن ثم “خلية أزمة” للنهوض بالمهام التالية:
 - القيام بحملة تعبوية لإحياء الحوار  المسيحي–المسيحي، على مبادئ الانجيل ومتطلبات الحاضر، وبالتالي تنشيط  التنشئة والتربية المسكونية، وتنمية العلاقات والشراكة مع الكنائس  الكاثوليكية (الفاتيكان) والأرثوذكسية والإنجيلية منها. ومن المفيد أن تشهد  الساحة المسيحية تنامياً ملحوظاً في تطور العلاقات والتعاون لمواجهة كل  هذه التحديات وكذلك الشركة مع مجلس الكنائس العالمي ومجلس كنائس الشرق  الأوسط، والمؤسسات المسيحية في العالم مثل منظمة كاريتاس الدولية، وعون  الكنيسة المتألمة، الخ.
 لعل ثمة ضرورة أخرى، ألا وهي قيام الجهات  ذات العلاقة على مستوى مسيحييّ الشرق الأوسط بالعمل بشكل جدّي على توحيد  تاريخ الاحتفال بعيد الفصح كخطوة إيجابية في هذا الاتجاه.
 - تعزيز الحوار المسيحي – الإسلامي الصادق  والجريء، لمواجهة التطرف والإرهاب، حقناً للدماء من خلال نشر ثقافة  الحرية، والعقل، واحترام الاختلاف، وإشاعة قيَم التسامح، والاعتراف بالآخر  وقبوله وإحترام حقوقه، بغض النظر عن انتمائه الديني والمذهبي الايديولوجي  والإثني و”الجندر”، وتوطيد ثقافة السلام والاستقرار. وهذا يتطلب أيضاً  العمل على تقاسم السلطة والمطالبة بتغيير الدساتير والمناهج والقوانين  القديمة والمستهلكة، كما في قانون الاحوال الشخصية. إننا نحتاج الى بناء  دولة مدنية تحمي الكل وتحترم الديانات كافة في إطار قاسم مشترك من الحقوق  والواجبات. وهنا اودّ أن انوّه بأن للآيات والاحاديث في كل الديانات  أسبابها وظروفها، التي لا بد من أن تؤخذ بعين الاعتبار، فبعضها يبطل العمل  به بعد أن تزول ظروفه ومبرراته، وبعضها كان علاجاً لحالات معينة، في ذلك  الزمان.
 - تنشيط لاهوت الرجاء لدى المهجّرين  والمهاجرين المسيحيين، فالظلم عابر، وخلق مساحة مشتركة للسلام، والطمأنينة  والاستقرار وفرح البقاء والشهادة. المسيحيون حاملوا رسالة. وهنا أنوّه بدور  الكنيسة الريادي في إحتضان أبنائها والدفاع عنهم، والقيام بالتعبئة من  خلال عمل راعوي ملائم لوضعنا، واسهام أوقافنا الكنسية في خلق مشاريع للشباب  الذين يعانون من البطالة والفقر، كتوفير السكن ودعم الدراسة. فثراء  الأوقاف الكنسية جاء من سخاء الشعب المؤمن، وعليه فمن الخطيئة تزامنه مع  جوع وحاجة شرائح كبيرة من هذا الشعب المؤمن. وبهذا الصدد أيضاً، لابدّ  لمجتمعنا من نقلة نوعية سبقنا إليها الغرب المسيحي بأشواط، وهي أن نشجع  استثمار العنصر النسوي ومواهبه في خدمة الكنيسة والمجتمع.
 أعتقد اننا بمجملنا بحاجة الى مراجعة  تفكيرنا ورؤيتنا ونمط عملنا. فالكنائس هي لخدمة الناس لا سيما الفقراء كما  يدعو الانجيل، ويؤكد البابا فرنسيس ذلك مراراً وتكراراً. ومن أجل هذا ينبغي  العمل الجدي مع كافة الفرقاء المعنيين محلياً وعالمياً لإيجاد بدائل  واقعية وممكنة، لمعالجة كارثة الحاجة والفقر، و للحدّ من الهجرة “المخيفة”  للمسيحيين من الشرق.
 وأخيراً، من المؤسف جداً أن نرى كنائسنا  الشرقية قد فقدت البُعد التبشيري، والحس الإرسالي بسبب وضعها الجيو- سياسي،  والضغوطات والاضطهادات، فغَدتْ كنائس قومية (كلدانية واشورية وسريانية  وأرمنية). اليوم، وامام الاصوليات المتشددة، واستعمالنا الغالب للّغة  العربية، بات ضرورياً، لكي نقدم لإخوتنا المسلمين عرضاً لإيماننا المسيحي  بلغة عربية مفهومة ومصطلحات جديدة معاصرة، غير الكلاسيكية المعهودة. وإعداد  برامج خاصة بذلك لرفع مُلابسات – اتهامات الكفر والشرك والتحريف، ويمكننا  الاستفادة من الأدب المسيحي العربي. أذكر على سبيل المثال استعمال مصطلح  “الصفات الذاتية” بدل لفظة  “اقنوم”.
 شكراً


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يستقبل القائم بأعمال السفارة الامريكية ببغداد والوفد المرافق له*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 استقبل مساء الثلاثاء 5  اذار 2019 في مقر  البطريركية بالمنصور، غبطة ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل  ساكو سعادة القائم بأعمال سفارة  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية في العراق  السيد جوي هود والوفد المرافق له، منهم السيدة ستيفاني دوبيش، المستشارة  الخاصة للشرق الأوسط وشمالي افريقيا، بمكتب نائب الرئيس الأمريكي، والدكتور  ماثيو زائيس رئيس قسم العراق في مجلس الأمن القومي الأمريكي، البيت  الأبيض.
 وبيّن السيد جوي أنهم يزورون البطريركية  وعلى جبين عدد منهم إشارة من مراسيم الصليب الرمادي للصوم بعد اشتراكهم  لتوهم في رتبة بدء الصوم الكبير.
 وقد دار الحديث حول الأوضاع العامة في  العراق ووضع الأقليات ورؤية المستقبل، وخصوصا في مرحلة ما بعد اندحار داعش  وتأهيل القرى التي عاد اليها بنسبة طيبة المهجرون من زمن احتلال تنظيم  الدولة الاسلامية (داعش) … وطلب غبطة البطريرك مساعدة العراق على تعمير  القرى المتضررة، إلى جانب دعم الانتعاش الاقتصادي فيها، منها المشاريع  التنموية  خاصة الزراعية والصناعية وفرص عمل للأيدي العاملة.
 واستجد الحديث عن المحتجزين الكلدان في  مشيغن، والذين تروم الحكومة الأمريكية اعادتهم إلى العراق، فطالب غبطته  الجانب الأمريكي إعادة النظر في هذا الموضوع من الجانب الانساني، لكونهم  مستقرين في امريكا منذ سنوات عديدة، وتربى أولادهم في البيئة الأمريكية  ولهم فيها أعمال واستقرار عائلي.
 وفي مجال العيش في العراق، أشار الى مسألة  العودة الطوعية لمن يرغبون في ذلك خصوصا عندما يتوفر المزيد من عناصر  الاستقرار الامني والانتعاش الاقتصادي ومن خلال المشاريع التربوية  والثقافية. كما دعا الكردينال ساكو إلى النظر الجدي في تأهيل المجتمع لبناء  السلام وترسيخ مباديء العيش المشترك من خلال ورش عمل مختلفة. فالشعب  العراقي تعب وينشد الأمن والاستقرار والنمو الاجتماعي والاقتصادي والثقافي.
  حضر اللقاء سيادة المعاون البطريركي  المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو وسكرتير الكردينال الأب نويل فرمان والدكتورة  اخلاص مقدسي، امينة سر البطريركية.









​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2019)

*إتحاد النساء الاشوري يشارك في ورشة عمل لمركز التعلم مدى الحياة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الإتحاد- اربيل 

 شارك وفد من اتحاد النساء الاشوري فرع  اربيل، في ورشة العمل التي نظمها مركز التعلم مدى الحياة تحت عنوان  (الاتكيت ودوره في الأعمال والعلاقات الاجتماعية) في الجامعة الكاثوليكية  والتي أقيمت للفترة من ظ¢ظ¥  إلى ظ¢ظ§ شباط وحاضر  فيها الاستاذ صباح بويا  سولاقا وبمشاركة عدد من الشخصيات المهمة منهم أساتذة الجامعة الكاثوليكية  ومدراء المدارس وطلاب الجامعة. وضم وفد الاتحاد الذي شارك في الورشة كل من  السيدة نجيبة حنانيا مسؤولة فرع أربيل والسيدة زهيرة كاسبر والماس مارتين.
  وفي ختام الورشة تم توزيع الشهادات التقديرية  للمشاركين من قبل رئيس الجامعة الكاثوليكية.













​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك الراعي يستقبل وفدا من شركاء الحكومة الالمانية في منظمة فرسان مالطا - المانيا/ بكركي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الانطاكية السريانية المارونية/

 إستقبل غبطة البطريرك الكردينال مار بشارة  بطرس الراعي قبل ظهر يوم الثلاثاء 5 آذار 2019، في الصرح البطريركي في  بكركي، وفدا من شركاء الحكومة الالمانية في منظمة فرسان مالطا - المانيا  يرافقهم رئيس اللجنة المالية في البرلمان الألماني رودجر كروس ورئيس  الجمعية اللبنانية للمنظمة في لبنان مروان الصحناوي، في زيارة تخللها حديث  حول عدد من المواضيع على الساحة اللبنانية ومن بينها قضية النازحين  السوريين واهمية مساعدتهم للعودة الى وطنهم.

 واعتبر كروس ان "لبنان البلد النموذجي  الذي يعيش فبه المسيحيون والمسلمون بتناغم ملفت، يشكل ميزة خاصة بين باقي  المجتمعات في المنطقة. فلقد لفتنا كيف يمكن لبلد صغير مثل لبنان ان يستقبل  اكثر من نصف عدد سكانه من نازحين سوريين ولاجئين فلسطينيين وان يهتم بهم،  في وقت لم تستقبل فيه بلدان قادرة الا عدد قليل جدا من السوريين النازحين.  لهذا يجب ايجاد حل لهذه المشكلة ومساعدة لبنان والنازحين على ايجاد حل عادل  لهما."

 ثم التقى غبطته سفيرة استراليا في لبنان  ريبيكا غريندلاي في زيارة بروتوكولية هي الأولى لها بعد تسلمها لمهامها  الديبلوماسية في لبنان، حيث كان "تأكيد على توطيد العلاقات الثنائية بين  البلدين."

 ولفتت غريندلاي الى "العلاقة المميزة بين  أستراليا ولبنان، لا سيما مع وجود جماعة مارونية محترمة في استراليا ساهمت  بنمو وازدهار البلد، اضافة الى وجود جالية أسترالية في لبنان تقدر بنحو  ثلاثين الف استرالي وحضور اكثر من اربعمائة الف لبناني في استراليا، وهذا  الامر يشجع عملية التواصل بين البلدين فهناك زيارات مستمرة ورحلات  للجاليتين اللبنانية والأسترالية ذهابا وايابا لا سيما في فترة الأعياد وفي  فصل الصيف."

 وتابعت غريندلاي:" لقد استمعنا في خلال  الزيارة الى رؤية غبطته للمرحلة القادمة في لبنان والى التحديات التي  يواجهها. واستراليا تثمن ما قام به لبنان فيما خص موضوع استقبال النازحين  السوريين، وهي بدورها ساهمت بنحو 438 مليون دولار لدعم النازحين السوريين  منذ اندلاع الحرب في سوريا وهي لا تزال تدعم لبنان في هذا الشأن، على امل  ايجاد حل نهائي لهذه القضية."

 كما استقبل غبطته المنسق الخاص الجديد  للأمم المتحدة في لبنان يان كوبيتش الذي رأى ان لقاءه بصاحب الغبطة "شكل  فرصة سعيدة وخصوصا انه حصل بعد فترة وجيزة من تسلّمي لمهامي الجديدة في  لبنان. لقد ناقشنا عددا من المواضيع المهمّة على صعيد لبنان والتطورات التي  تشهدها المنطقة، ومنها ما له علاقة بحضور الجماعات المسيحية في البلدان  التي تعمل فيها " الأمم المتحدة  وكلنا يعلم أن وضع المسيحيين في بعض  البلدان صعب جداً. ولكن لحسن الحظ يعتبر لبنان بلدا استثنائيا بين البلدان  التي تحيط به، حيث نلمس فيه بوضوح التعايش والتفاهم بين مختلف الطوائف،  والذي أثمر اتفاقات أمّنت الاستقرار في هذا البلد."

 ومن زوار الصرح البطريركي قائد الدرك  العميد مروان سليلاتي يرافقه قائد منطقة جبل لبنان العقيد جهاد الاسمر  وقائد سرية جونيه العقيد سعد كيروز. وبالمناسبة اثنى غبطته على عمل قوى  الأمن الداخلي في حفظ النظام وتوطيد الأمن، منوها بالدور الذي تقوم به في  مجال تطبيق القانون وحماية الحريات العامة ومكافحة الجرائم.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2019)

*لجنة تاليف البحوث للدراسة السريانية تجتمع حول استذكار ماثر العلماء العراقيين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد

 عقدت اللجنة التحضيرية لتاليف البحوث في  المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية اجتماعا، تراسه السيد عماد سالم ججو  المدير العام رئيس اللجنة، وحضرة بقية اعضاء اللجنة، حول استذكار ماثر  العلماء العراقيين وذلك يوم الاحد الموافق 3 اذار 2019 في مقر المديرية في  بغداد.
 هذا وتناول النقاش خلال الاجتماع، مشاركة  الدراسة السريانية في الندوة الحوارية التي ستعقدها المديرية العامة  للعلاقات الثقافية في شهر نيسان القادم حول استذكار ماثر العلماء العراقيين  ومنهم المفكر والاديب الاب انستاس الكرملي.
 يشار الى ان اللجنة ضمت الدكتورة نضال متي  معاون المدير العام، والسيد سالم اسطيفان مدير قسم المناهج والتاليف،  والسيد عماد داود مسؤول شعبة الاشراف والتدريب، والسيد عدي زهير مسؤول شعبة  التربية الدينية المسيحية، والسيد مارك واثق مسؤول شعبة التاليف والترجمة.
 يذكر ان المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية كانت قد شاركت سابقا في الندوة الحوارية التي اقامتها مديرية  العلاقات الثقافية عن الخطيب البغدادي.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مارس 2019)

*أتحاد النساء الأشوري يحضر جلسة حوارية بمناسبة السنة الدولية للغات الشعوب الاصلية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد - دهوك 

  بمناسبة السنة الدولية للغات الشعوب  الاصلية أقام المركز الثقافي الأشوري وبالتنسيق مع الجمعية الأشورية  الخيرية، يوم السبت ٢ آذار ٢٠١٩ جلسة حوارية بعنوان ( لغة الاشوريين السكان  الأصليين، الوضع الحالي والتحديات والإستراتيجيات المستقبلية للمحافظة  عليها ) شارك فيها عدد من الأدباء والكتاب والباحثين. 
  وحضرها عدد من ممثلي احزاب ومؤسسات شعبنا  ومنظمات المجتمع المدني بضمنهم وفد اتحاد النساء الاشوري والذي ضم كل من  السيدة بهيجة داود سكرتيرة الاتحاد والسيدة يوليجن موشي مسؤولة فرع دهوك  للاتحاد.‎
 وبعدها تم افتتاح معرض للخط السرياني للفنان الن بيت شموئيل.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2019)

*الى الحكومة العراقية والمهتمين بمستقبل الأقليات.. ماذا يحدث في برطلة وسهل نينوى؟*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كامل زومايا

 شهدت بلدة برطلة وسهل نينوى ابان النظام  السابق نشاطا محموما بغرض تعريبها عبر عمليات ممنهجة اسوة لما حصل للكورد  والتركمان والشبك الذين قارعوا النظام الديكتاتوري السابق، حيث  قام  بمصادرة  الاف الدونمات من الاراضي الزراعية واطفائها والعمل على تغيير  جنسها من الزراعي الى السكني وقام بتوزيعها على شكل قطع سكنية لأزلام نظامه  واجهزته القمعية وحتى العسكرية منها على اساس الاستحقاق او المكارم الذي  كان يغدق على العسكر في فترة الحرب وكان بذلك  يستقدم  الاف العوائل من  الشرقاط والقيارة وحمام العليل  ومن مناطق عربية لتسكن في مناطق المسيحيين  في سهل نينوى الجنوبي ( بخديدا / قره قوش، كرمليس، برطلة، بعشيقة وبحزاني)  وكذلك في سهل نينوى الشمالي ( تلكيف، باطنايا وتللسقف) ... وهذا الامر كله  مثبت لدينا وموضح على شكل جداول موثقة على اساس مهني بحت وتم تضمين تلك  البيانات برسائل عديدة لحكومة بغداد واربيل وقمنا بتسليم تلك الوثائق بشكل  شخصي ومباشر للسيد مسعود برزاني رئيس اقليم كوردستان انذاك خلال  انعقاد  مؤتمر اصدقاء برطلة في  23 و24 تشرين الثاني 2013 والذي انعقد تحت شعار "لا  للتغيير الديموغرافي لمناطق المسيحيين الاصلية في العراق"، وأكد المؤتمر  في حينها وعبر الوثائق ان ما تتعرض له مناطق المسيحيين في الوقت الحالي بعد  انهيار نظام الديكتاتورية اكثر إيلاما واشد امعانا في عمليات التغييرات  الديموغرافية الى جانب ملف التجاوزات على اراضي وممتلكات المسيحيين في  اقليم كوردستان.

ردود وإجابات المسؤولين
 في جميع اللقاءات، الذين نلتقي معهم من  السلطتين التنفيذية والتشريعية في بغداد واربيل كانت اجابتهم الشفهية بأنهم   يرفضون وبشدة تلك التغييرات الديموغرافية غير الدستورية ويؤكدون في ذات  الوقت بانهم سوف يشكلون لجنة لرفع الحيف عن الشعب المسيحي الاصيل،  وحقيقة  نسمع هذا الكلام المنمق والجميل وكرم الضيافة منذ 2003 ولحد الان ولكن واقع  الحال تغير نحو الاسوء وليس نحو الاحسن.

اليوم بعد التحرير
 مع كل ما تعرضنا له من تهميش واقصاء  واستيلاء على مناطق شعبنا بشتى الطرق غير القانونية والملتوية، استبشرنا  خيرا بعد تحرير مناطقنا من براثن دولة الخلافة الاسلامية في اواخر 2016  ولكن يبدو ان ثمن التحرير أن يدفعه شعبنا في تقطيع مناطقه التأريخية والعبث  بها من خلال بناء المجمعات بين مناطقنا واراضينا ليتم تهجيرنا تحت الكثير  من المسميات،  فالسيناريو  القديم الجديد بدأ  بأطفاء الاراضي وتوزيعها  كقطع سكنية لمقاتلي الحشد الشعبي وفاءا لما قدموه!  ولكن ان يتم تكريمهم من  اراضي وممتلكات شعبنا وليس في مناطق سكناهم انه لأمر غريب ويحتاج الى  اجابة واضحة بمستقبل الاقليات في سهل نينوى،  بالرغم ان المادة 23 / ثالثا ب  من الدستور العراقي "يحضر التملك لأغراض التغيير السكاني"،  الا ان الذي  حصل ويحصل هو الامعان في تقطيع اوصال مناطق المسيحيين ضاربين بعرض الحائط  المواد الدستورية التي تمنع ذلك. الى جانب ذلك ان عمليات التغيير  الديموغرافي تلك تخالف القرار الصادر من المحكمة الاتحادية لعام 2013.

ماذا عن برطلة السريانية
 ناحية برطلة تتكون من مركز ناحية كان  يقطنها 100% من شعبنا السرياني ( كاثوليك وارثوذكس) وكانت توجد عائلة واحدة  فقط تسكن في مركز الناحية لحد 1980 وتحاط  في بلدة برطلة بـ 16 قرية من  اهلنا الشبك ( اغلبهم شيعة والباقي سنة) وكانت برطلة عدد نفوسها يقدر  بحوالي  60 الف نسمة.  معظم بلدات الشبك التي تسمى قرى هي اكثر من 3000  نسمة ومع هذا لم يصدر بها امر اداري ليكون فيها قسم  اداري،  الى جانب ذلك  توسط  الشبك في عام 1970 لألغاء قرار مجلس قيادة الثورة المنحل في جعل قرية  بازوايا الى ناحية وتم بالفعل الغاء القرار بعد يوم من اصداره  ابان حكم   الرئيس الاسبق أحمد حسن البكر.
 ـ قبل احتلال دولة الخلافة الاسلامية  "داعش" لسهل نينوى في 6 / آب /2014  وبسبب التغييرات أصبحت نسبة الشبك 60%  مقابل انخفاض نسبة المسيحيين في موطنهم الاصلي الى 40% بالوقت الذي كانت  تشكل نسبة المسيحيين في مركز الناحية 100% ، اما اليوم وبعد تحرير سهل  نينوى من براثن دولة الخلافة الاسلامية اصبح عدد المسيحيين في تناقص مستمر.
 وحسب الاحصائيات،  فمن مجموع 3400 عائلة  مسيحية، تم تسجيل 1200 عائلة فقط من التي عادت الى مناطقها وهذا لا يعني  بالضرورة ان جميع من سجلوا عودتهم يسكنون حقيقة في برطلة الآن، لان الكثير  منهم سجلوا العودة الى برطلة ولكنهم نزحوا مرة اخرى الى مناطق نزوحهم في  اقليم كوردستان وخاصة في مدن مثل أربيل ودهوك بسبب الوضع الامني واشكاليات  الاوضاع السائدة والقلقة في سهل نينوى التي القت بضلالها السيء على نفسية  العائدين وخوفهم من المستقبل في المنطقة.

التغييرات الديموغرافية  والتجاوزات على اراضي المسيحيين على الشكل الاتي:-
اولا: المجمعات المشيدة على اراضي وممتلكات المسيحيين.
ثانيا: التجاوزات على المال العام ضمن حدود بلدية برطلة.

اولا:  المجمعات المشيدة على اراضي وممتلكات المسيحيين يسعى القائمون على هكذا  مشاريع في محاولات بشكل غير مشروع في حالة  اطفاؤها او شراءها من اصحابها  بأي ثمن او التحايل في استملاكها بغرض التغيير الديموغرافي وهي كالاتي :
 مجمع الملايين شارع السايدين برطلة الغربية تم تشييده عام 2012 عدد القطع 50، المشيد منها 10 وهي خارج حدود البلدية.
 مجمع الحياة  تم تشييده عام 2010، عدد القطع 50، المشيد منها 50 دار ايضا خارج حدود البلدية.
 مجمع طيبة تم تشييده عام 2007  عدد القطع 50،  والمشيد منها 40 دار يقال ان صاحبه احد اعضاء مجلس النواب العراقي من الاخوة الشبك.
 مجمع الحسين قرب المنطقة الصناعية عدد القطع 30 والمشيد منها 20  تم تشييده عام 2013.
 مجمع الانصار بجانب مجمع الحسين عدد القطع  20  والمشيد منها 15.  
 مجمع قيد الانشاء في برطلة الوسطى تم البدء به عام 2017 عدد القطع 10 والمشيد منه 3 دور لحد الآن.
 مجمع سلطان ستي يتم انشاءه حاليا يتكون من  182 قطع سكنية والمشيد لحد الان بحدود 30 دار،  وهذا المشروع السكني يدور  حوله الكثير من  التساؤلات حول مستقبل المنطقة بالرغم من الاعتراضات  الجماهيرية، حيث تم رفضه من قبل المسيحيين عبر ممثليهم في مجلس ناحية برطلة  في اقامة مجمع سلطان ستي وبالرغم من ذلك  تمت  الموافقة عليه من قبل مجلس  الناحية بعدما صوت اثنين من الكورد لصالح المشروع لترجح كفة الشبك ضد ممثلي  المسيحيين، علما ان تركيبة مجلس الناحية في يوم التصويت قبل احتلال جنود  الخلافة الاسلامية لمناطقهم في 6/آب /2014 و كالاتي ( 4 اعضاء مسيحيين و4  اعضاء شبك و2 للكورد ) وبهذا اصبحت الاكثرية مع المشروع ( الشبك والكورد 6  اصوات مقابل 4 اصوات للأعضاء المسيحيين )
  تم تكليف شركة كوردية لتنفيذ المشروع   وبعد أشهر من العمل تم احتلال الموصل وسهل نينوى فتوقف المشروع  ومن ثم  عاود المشروع اليوم بعد تحرير المنطقة  حيث استلمتها شركة عربية من الموصل  بسببب  انحصار سلطة الكورد كما يبدو في المنطقة ..

ثانيا: التجاوزات على المال العام ضمن حدود البلدية:
 معمل البان برطلة / حكومي  بعد السقوط في نيسان / 2003  اصبح مقرا قوات بدر الشيعية.
 مكتبة برطلة العامة / حكومية  اصبحت بعد التحرير 2017 مقرا للحشد الشعبي.
 مبنى ملحق لمتوسطة برطلة للفنون الصناعية اصبحت مدرسة اسلامية للوقف الشيعي.
 كازينو برطلة / حكومي اصبح بعد التحرير 2017 مقرا للحشد الشعبي.
  تجاوز على قطع الاراضي السكنية للبلدية والتي تقدر بحدود 15 قطعة سكنية متفرقة.
 ازاء هذه التجاوزات وعمليات التغيير  الديموغرافي في مناطق المسيحيين اشترط رجال الدين المسيحيين لتلبية  مشاركتهم في مؤتمر برطلة الذي تم انعقاده في  14 آذار 2018  برعاية السيد  رئيس مجلس الوزراء العراقي  الدكتور حيدر العبادي  بإيقاف وعدم الاستمرار  بالمشروع السكني سلطان ستي وتم التعهد بذلك من قبل مجلس الوزراء، كما وأكد  المؤتمر في توصياته في النقطة الرابعة مايلي ( نبذ جرائم التهجير القسري  لكل أطياف سهل نينوى من مسيحيين وشبك وايزيديين وتركمان وكاكائية وكورد  وعرب ورفض فرض ارادات قهرية ضد أي طرف في المجتمع من قبل أي طرف لتغيير  التركيبة السكانية وترك أي قرار يخص ذلك لأهالي السهل وابنائه.) ولكن بعد  انتهاء المؤتمر سرعان ما عاودت الشركة المختصة بالبناء في اكمال مشروع  سلطان ستي وعلى الاراضي المسيحية دون احترام الوعود والمواثيق التي وقعتها  الحكومة مع ابناء شعبنا !!! .

المعضلة الكبيرة قادمة وهي انشاء مدن جديدة وليس مجمعات على الاراضي المسيحية ومن حولها
 بعد تحرير مدينة الموصل بأقضيتها في سهل  نينوى وسنجار وتلعفر وشرقاط والقيارة، ابتدأت مشاكل عشائرية وظروف معقدة  وشائكة بين سكان المدينة الواحدة والبلدة الواحدة وحتى بين ابناء القرية  الواحدة بسبب انضمام الكثير منهم الى تنظيم الدولة الاسلامية الارهابية،  والذي نتج عنه بعد التحرير انشقاق كبير بين العائلة الواحدة ومن اجل حل تلك  المشاكل والمعوقات قامت الحكومة العراقية  بحل تلك الاوضاع المعقدة على  حساب الوجود المسيحي في سهل نينوى.
 ففي كتابها  المرقم 3291 والمؤرخ 27/ 12/  2018 الصادر من وزارة الاعمار والاسكان والاشغال العامة / مديرية التخطيط  العمراني في نينوى والموجه الى دائرة عقارات الدولة في نينوى في انشاء مدن  جديدة على اراضي قضاء بخديدا المسيحية هذه المرة وليست برطلة والكتاب يشير  عبر الخريطة المرفقة بأنها في حالة انشاءها سوف تكون نهاية محتومة للوجود  المسيحي في بخديدا / قره قوش من عدة جوانب يصعب الحديد عنها في هذه الرسالة  من الناحية الامنية الى جانب عمليات التغييرات الديموغرافية اشد عنفا  وايلاما من الفترات السابقة حتى قبل التحرير من براثن جنود الدولة  الاسلامية ( ادناه رسالة وزارة الاعمار والمدينة المزمع تشييدها في تخوم  بخديدا ..

التداعيات
 اذا استمر الحال كما هو عليه اليوم،  سيستمر ايضا نزيف الهجرة وسيأتي اليوم الذي هو ليس ببعيد ليعلن العراق أنه  خال من مسيحييه، كما ان ازدياد حالة الاحتقان بين الاقليات التي تعيش في  سهل نينوى سوف يخل بالتعايش السلمي الذي نصبو اليه، كما سيدفع القوى  الدولية الكبرى للتدخل وفرض سياستها وفقا لمبدأ الحفاظ على السلم الاهلي  ...

المعالجة والحلول
 كما اكدنا سابقا لما نطرحه بأن المسيحيين  يطالبون بمعالجة اوضاع الشبك اولا  ومن ثم يتم حل جميع مشاكل المسيحيين في  المنطقة ويمكن ان نتبع خارطة طريق وكما يلي:-  
 1- إن التغيير السكاني الحاصل على مناطق  السكان  المسيحيين الأصلية في سهل نينوى قد تسبب في تغيير التناسب بين  السكان الأصليين والمهاجرين بصورة غير شرعية سواء من الشبك أو من العرب  بحيث أصبح في الكثير من المناطق يتجاوز عدد ونسبة المهاجرين أضعاف عدد  السكان الأصليين كما في تلكيف (90:10) وفي برطلة (60:40) وهو أمر غير مقبول  وغير دستوري على وفق المادة 23/ثالثاً/ب من الدستوري العراقي ومخالف لقرار  المحكمة الاتحادية الصادر في العام 2013. وهذا يؤثر سلباً ويرفع من حجم  الهجرة المسيحية إلى الخارج، إضافة إلى خلق إشكالية معقدة يصعب معها ممارسة  الطقوس والتقاليد الدينية والمذهبية للمسيحيين والشبك في المنطقة وتخلق  نقاط احتكاك غير سليمة. ولهذا يتطلب الأمر اتخاد التدابير التالية:

 أ. الدعوة إلى تشكيل لجنة تضم ممثلين  عن الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومة الإقليم ومحافظة نينوى لدراسة واقتراح الحلول  العملية للمشاكل القائمة.
 ب‌. العمل على إيقاف التغيير الديمغرافي  الجاري حالياً لضمان عدم تفاقم المشكلة وما ينشأ عنها من تعقيدات ومشكلات  إضافية وبما يساعد على إيجاد أرضية صالحة لمعالجة المشكلات القائمة.
 ت‌. العمل على معالجة التغيير السكاني  بطريقة انسانية وعملية، والذي وقع على مناطق المسيحيين في العقود الأربعة  المنصرمة في سهل نينوى.
 ث. تفعيل قرار مجلس الوزراء المتخذ في  تشرين الثاني 2012 والقاضي باستحداث ناحية بازوايا لوضع حد للتجاوز على  مناطق المسيحيين، والإسراع في استحداث أقسام بلدية في قرى الشبك وتطويرها  خدمياً وتنموياً.
 ج. ضرورة بناء الثقة والاحترام المتبادل  بين المكونات الدينية والمذهبية في منطقة سهل نينوى و ضمان حق كل مكون في  ممارسة طقوسه وشعائره وعباداته بكل حرية في مناطق سكناهم الأصلية لإبعاد  احتمال التصادم بين احتفالات وأعياد المسيحيين وطقوس وشعائر وتقاليد الشبك  الدينية والمذهبية.



 إنهاء ملف ما تبقى من التجاوزات التي شرعت حكومة إقليم كردستان في  رفع التجاوزات على الأراضي المملوكة للمسيحيين في الإقليم وتكملة ما تبقى  من التجاوزات والعمل على مساعدتهم في تطوير مناطقهم التاريخية.

 تفعيل أحكام المادة 23 /ثالثاً/ب من الدستور العراقي والتي نصت  على "يحضر التملك لأغراض التغيير السكاني" في جميع مناطق تواجد المكونات  العراقية وخاصة مناطق المسيحيين.

 العمل على وضع تشريع يمنع شراء الأراضي في مناطق سكن المكونات  الدينية في سهل نينوى لغير أبناء المكون في مناطق سكناهم والتي تدخل ضمن  مفهوم التغيير السكاني.

 محاسبة من يمارس التغيير السكاني والتجاوز على أرض ودور الغير ومجازاته أمام القضاء العراقي.

 إلغاء القوانين المجحفة الصادرة من النظام الدكتاتوري السابق بحق  الشبك والمسيحيين وإعادة الحقوق إلى اصحابها، بما في ذلك القرار رقم  117لسنة 2000 وقرارات مماثلة.
تفعيل توصيات مؤتمر برطلة المنعقد في آذار 2018 برعاية السيد رئيس مجلس  الوزراء حيدر العبادي والذي أكد في المحور الاداري بما يلي (استحدات وحدات  ادارية جديدة أو اعادة النواحي الملغات وستصدر قرارات قريبا بعد ان تكتسب  الصيغة الادارية المتكاملة)
 
 كامل زومايا
 ناشط في مجال حقوق الانسان والاقليات

 المرفقات  
http://www.ishtartv.com/viewarticle,80101.html
 - مؤتمر برطلة برعاية مجلس الوزراء العراقي.
 - رسالة وزارة الاعمار والاسكان والبلديات والاشغال العامة / مديرية التخطيط العمراني نينوى.
 - صورة جوية للمدينة المزمع انشاءها في تخوم قضاء بخديدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2019)

*إيزيديو ومسيحيو ومسلمو الموصل بصدد توقيع وثيقة لإنهاء ما " وصفوه " بالشرخ المجتمعي*







   المدينة القديمة في الموصل. www.bloomberg.com​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- نوا/

 أعلن وفد مكون من الايزيديين والمسيحيين  والمسلمين في مدينة الموصل تشكيلا يهدف الى انهاء ما وصفوه بالشرخ المجتمعي  الذي خلفه تنظيم داعش في الموصل.
 وأفاد مراسل نوا في المحافظة مساء ،اليوم  الجمعة، أن الوفد بصدد توقيع "وثيقة" تنص على ضرورة انهاء الخلافات والبدء  بصفحة جديدة في المحافظة كونها تحتضن مختلف القوميات والمذاهب والاديان.
 وشدد رئيس الجمهورية برهم صالح، الثلاثاء،  25/12/2018  على اهمية التعايش السلمي المشترك بين جميع مكونات الشعب  العراقي، والبدء بصفحة جديدة، لمرحلة ما بعد داعش، تسودها الالفة والمحبة  والوئام.
 واكد صالح خلال لقائه ممثل البابا الشيخ  الرئيس الروحي للديانة الايزيدية في العراق والعالم، ضرورة تسهيل عودة  النازحين الى ديارهم بصورة عاجلة من قبل الجهات المعنية، وتوفير الاجواء  الامنية والخدمية لهم.
 واشار صالح حسب بيان لمكتبه تلقى راديو  نوا نسخة منه، الى ان اغلب مناطق النازحين تحتاج الى جهد مشترك تساهم فيه  الحكومة الاتحادية والحكومات المحلية، فضلا عن تعاون الاهالي من اجل توفير  احتياجاتهم الضرورية، واعادة الحياة الى تلك المناطق.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2019)

*تهنئة من رئيسة كتلة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري كلارا عوديشو بيوم المرأة العالمي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بمناسبة يوم المرأة العالمي .... كلارا عوديشو
 تهنئ  المرأة عامة ونساء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري وشقيقاتهن الكورديات خاصة...
 تهنئــــــــة
 بمناسبة يوم المرأة العالمي نقدم التهاني  والتبريكات الى نساء العالم عامة وفي أقليم كوردستان ونساء شعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الآشوري خاصة، بأحر التهاني والتبريكات في هذا اليوم الأغر...
 في هذا اليوم تنحني رؤوسنا إجلالا  للمناضلات اللاتي كان لهن دورا في أن نذوق طعم الحرية والكرامة اليوم،  واللاتي عذبن نتيجة الأرهاب في السجون ومست كرامتهن... وقدمن أرواحهن  قربانا للوطن، وأقول أنتم روح المجمتع وصناع الأجيال وحواضن الرسالة  الإنسانية والضامنات للبقاء ومؤسسات العهد الجديد والمعززات لحب الوطن  والأرض...
 لذلك مطلوب منك ايتها المرأة، أن تغذي  نفسكي دوما بالمعرفة والثقافة وأن ترفعي من مهاراتك لتنمية الذات وأن  تتسلحي بالإرادة القوية وأن تكوني مصدرا للإلهام وتواكبي التطور في مجتمع  التكنلوجيا، فالمرأة هي الأم والأب معا، تجمعين كل الصفات وتمتلكين فن  الإدارة بإمتياز.. وقطعتي شوطا كبيرا متخطية العقبات والحواجز والتحديات،  وساهمتي في النهضة الإنسانية والعلمية والثقافية والإقتصادية، وأبدعتي في  كل شيء، فكوني فعلا وليس صورة في مجال عملك، وتحملي المسؤولية ولا تقبلي  التمييز بكل أنواعه، وساهمي في بناء مجتمع يحترم فيه الإنسان وحقوقه  وإختلافاته ويتساوى فيه الجميع أمام القانون.
 وختاما أدعوا نساء العالم عامة ونساء  شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري خاصة لمزيد من التقدم والعطاء والقوة  إقتداءا بنساء دافعن عن قضايا الشعب وتحملن المسؤولية الكبيرة للحفاظ على  الوجود والهوية والبقاء، وخير مثال لذلك السيدة سورما خانم بيث مارشمعون،  شقيقة شهيد الأمة والكنيسة مار بنيامين شمعون، وأخريات من نساءنا من مناطق  نهلة وصبنة وبرور وباقي مناطق كوردستان، إبان الثورة الكوردستانية.
 نهنئكم مرة ثانية والى الأمام


 كلارا عوديشو يعقوب
 رئيسة كتلة
 المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري
 في برلمان اقليم كوردستان العراق
 8/3/2019


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مارس 2019)

*اتحاد النساء الاشوري يلبي دعوة وزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية العراقية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 مكتب العلاقات العامة- بغداد

 تلبية للدعوة المقدمة من قبل وزارة العمل  والشؤون الاجتماعية العراقية شاركت السيدة وايليت كوركيس مسؤولة مكتب  العلاقات العامة في الاتحاد عضوة سكرتارية تحالف 1325 في الأحتفالية  السنوية لوزارة العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية. 
 برعاية معالي وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية الدكتور باسم عبد الزمان وتحت شعار: "معا لندعم المرأة المعيلة ونمكنها". 
 وقد اقامت دائرة الحماية الاجتماعية  للمرأة في يوم الاربعاء 6 اذار 2019 هذه الاحتفالية السنوية بمناسبة اليوم  العالمي للمرأة في قاعة المركز الوطني للصحة والسلامة المهنية بمقر الوزارة  ببغداد.  
 وتخلل الاحتفال كلمة مدير عام دائرة  الحماية الاجتماعية للمرأة. و عرضت قصص نجاحات وافتتاح معرض اعمال للنساء  التي ليس لهن معيل  وقصائد شعرية قدمها عدد من اطفال الايتام....


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2019)

*نيافة الكردينال ساكو يشارك في يوم الشهيد العراقي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 شارك صباح يوم السبت 9 اذار 2019 نيافة  الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس  يلدو وسكرتيره الاب نوئيل فرمان في احتفالية يوم الشهيد العراقي الذي اقيم  في الجادرية بمقر اقامة سماحة السيد عمار الحكيم بحضور فخامة رئيس  الجمهورية الدكتور برهم صالح والسيد محمد الحلبوسي رئيس البرلمان العراقي  ودولة رئيس الوزراء العراقي السابق والاسبق وعدد من السادة الوزراء واعضاء  البرلمان العراقي ورؤساء الكتل السياسية والسلك الدبلوماسي. فضلا عن مشاركة  رجال الدين من مختلف الاطياف وشيوخ العشائر.  
 في البداية كانت الكلمة للسيد عمار الحكيم  مرحبا بالجميع ومن ثم تحدث فخامة رئيس الجمهورية وبعده رئيس البرلمان  العراقي والسيد هادي العامري ثم اختتم الحفل بكلمة ممثلة الامم المتحدة في  العرق.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2019)

*منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان تنجز ميدانيا المرحلة الاولى من مشروع انارة وسلامة الطرق في قرقوش وكرمليس*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 ضمن سهل نينوى في اطار المبادرة لتعزيز  الصمود المجتمعي، وفي اطار العقد المبرم بين المنظمة ومنظمة كيمونكس  وبتمويل من الوكالة الامريكية للتنمية المستدامة بشأن هذا المشروع.
 فقد  باشرت منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان للأيام التالية ( 12و13 و15و16 – كانون  الثاني/2019) بعقد سلسلة من الاجتماعات مع أصحاب المصلحة من مفرزة مرور  الحمدانية و مديرية بلدية الحمدانية في مركز قضاء الحمدانية، كان اللقاء  الاول يوم السبت الوافق12/1/2019 في قسم مرور البلدة مع الملازم ( علي سالم  سليم) القائم على مسؤولية مرور الحمدانية، وخلال الايام 13و14و15 تم  اللقاء مع مدير بلدية الحمدانية رئيس المهندسين( جوني شمعون) بحضور كل من  السادة المهندس ( يوحنا بهنام ) رئيس قسم التخطيط العمراني في بلدية  الحمدانية والمساح الهندسي ( منذر متي ) المسؤول عن تخطيط المدن والشوارع  وبمعية مسؤول مفرزة المرور الحمدانية.
 وفي خطوة لاحقة تم قيام مديرية  بلدية الحمدانية ومفرزة مرور الحمدانية بزيارة الى قصبة كرمليس لتحديد  الاماكن والمواضع التي ستثبت وتوضع فيها العلامات والمطبات المرورية، ومن  ثم رسم ذلك على الخريطة الميدانية لتكون جاهزة للتنفيذ.
 ثم بدأ العمل  بإنجاز الجزئية المتعلقة بتثبيت العلامات والمطبات المرورية في قصبة كرمليس  صباح يوم 23/1/2019 وإنتهى مساء يوم السبت الموافق 3 شباط/2019 بالتنسيق  مع كل من دائرتي مديرية بلدية الحمدانية ومفرزة مرور الحمدانية، حيث تم نصب  (50) علامة مرورية وتثبيت (230) م من المطبات المرورية وأدناه تفاصيل  إنجاز العمل بدأ العمل يوم أولاً في تنفيذ المرحلة الاولى من العقد وهي  تثبيت (50) علامة مرورية في قصبة كرمليس.
 هذا وقد ألتقت منظمة حمورابي  لحقوق الانسان راعي البلدة الخوري اسقف ثابت ومع الهيئة الكنسية من  العلمانيين، وتم اطلاعهم على طبيعة المشروع الذي سيبدأ تنفيذه في القصبة،  وتمنينا ان يكون هناك توجيه من راعي الكنيسة لحث اهالي البلدة للتعاون مع  القائمين على تنفيذ المشروع لما فيه من خير وصالح للبلدة. ومن خلال سير  العمل لم تواجه منظمة حمورابي أي تحدي في عملها في داخل البلدة، لكن ما تم  ملاحظته هو الشعور الأصيل للأهالي في طلباتهم الملحة بزيادة كمية المطبات  في القرية، إذ تمنى كل واحد منهم ان يكون هناك مطب مروري في شارع محلتهم  وذلك للتقليل من الحوادث والازعاج التي يسببها البعض من سائقي المركبات غير  المنضبطين.
 وكذلك التجاوب الواضح من اغلب الأهالي من خلال شكرهم  وإمتنانهم لمنظمة حمورابي لحقوق الإنسان وللوكالة الامريكية للتنمية  الممولة لهذا المشروع القيم والمفيد ، وهذا ما بدا واضحاً من إهتمام مختار  البلدة السيد (جورج عيسى يعقوب ) الذي أبدى متابعة يومية خلال تنفيذ  المشروع، إذ كان يرافق القائمين على تنفيذ المشروع بنفسه.
 وكذلك إصرار  الأهالي على ان تتولى منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان والوكالة الامريكية  للتنمية بزيادة اهتمامهما بموضوع سلامة الطرق من خلال زيادة المطبات  المرورية في البلدة وتوزيعها في جميع الطرق الداخلية المعبدة للتقليل من  حوادث السير فيها . وفي هذا السياق تم فتح طريق حي الربيع لدخول وخروج  الاهالي بعد غلقه منذ بدء عمليات التحرير حيث كان مغلقاً بسبب بسبب عدم  وجود امكانية لوضع المطبات والعلامات المرورية التي ستسهل عميلة وضع نقطة  تفتيش من قوات حماية البلدة لتأمين دخول العجلات وخروجها. ولكن ونتيجة  لمشروع إنارة الشوارع وسلامة الطرق العامة تحقق ذلك. إذ تم تثبيت مطبات  مرورية عند مدخل ومخرج الطريق مع الإنارة ومن ثم تم فتح الطريق للأهالي  لدخول البلدة بعد رفع الانقاض والاتربة التي كانت تغلق الطريق واليوم أصبح  سالكاً ومؤمناً أمنياً ومرورياَ .
 يشار الى ان المنسق العام من منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان بالنسبة للمشروع هو السيد لويس مرقوس ايوب نائب رئيس  المنظمة ويتولى ادارة المشروع السيد يوحنا يوسف توايا رئيس فرع المنظمة في  اربيل.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2019)

*جامعة الحمدانية تقيم مخيمها الكشفي الأول*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كرمليس- توفيق سعيد 

 على هامش احتفالية جامعة الحمدانية بعيد  تأسيسها الخامس، اقامت الجامعة مخيمها الكشفي الأول وعلى تل القديسة بربارة  الشهيدة في بلدة كرمليس الحبيبة وكان المخيم الذي شارك فيه احد عشر قسما  تتكون منهم جامعة الحمدانية بمعرض جميل للاعمال اليدوية واعمال الريادة  الكشفية ورفع العلم وتفتيش الخيم.
 وقام الطلبة مع المسؤولين بفعاليات مختلفة  وخصوصا الدبكات الشعبية لمختلف المكونات من الطلبة. حقا كان عرسا رائعا  تؤسس من خلاله جامعة الحمدانية لمخيمات اكبر وافضل .


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2019)

*أبناء النهرين يستقبل وفدا من منظمة شلومو للتوثيق*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 أبناء النهرين- لجنة الثقافة والإعلام

 استقبل حزب أبناء النهرين في مكتبه بأربيل  مساء الجمعة 8 آذار 2019 وفدا من منظمة شلومو للتوثيق، ضم كل من السيد  فارس ججو رئيس المنظمة، والسيدة رنين طاهر نائب الرئيس، والسيد كامل زومايا  مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية، وعضوَي الهيئة الإدارية السيد طاهر سعيد مسؤول  الإعلام والسيد حبيب يوسف مسؤول المالية.
 وكان في استقبال الوفد السيدة كاليتا شابا رئيس الحزب، وعدد من أعضاء قيادة الحزب.

 وجرى خلال اللقاء استعراض التطورات  والواقع السياسي في العراق بشكل عام وفي إقليم كوردستان العراق بشكل خاص،  وواقع وأوضاع أبناء شعبنا ضمن هذه التطورات، وأبرز تحديات المرحلة وسبل  التعامل معها.

 كما قدم وفد المنظمة خلال اللقاء شرحا عن  نشاطات المنظمة خلال الفترة الماضية في مجال التوثيق والسعي لإيجاد  المعالجات المناسبة للآثار السلبية التي أفرزتها الهجمة الإرهابية التي كان  قد تعرض لها العراق خلال السنوات الماضية ولا سيما على أبناء المكونات،  وكذلك موضوع عودة النازحين إلى مناطقهم وضرورة توفير كل ما من شأنه دعم هذه  العودة، فضلا عن استمرار نزيف الهجرة وتداعياتها على واقع شعبنا وقضاياه  في الوطن.

 وتبادل الطرفان وجهات النظر والرؤى حول  عدد آخر من القضايا الراهنة المتعلقة بواقع وحقوق شعبنا المشروعة وضرورة  توحيد الجهود في العمل من أجل إقرارها.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2019)

*اتحاد النساء الاشوري، بيان بمناسبة 8 آذار "اليوم العالمي للمرأة"*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 يحتفل العالم في الثامن من اذار بيوم  المراة العالمي، ايمانا بأنها انسان قبل اي اعتبار مما يترتب لها حقوقا  متساوية بالرجل. ففي هذا اليوم تحتفل البشرية تخليداً لذكرى المناضلات  النسويات الأُوائل اللواتي تَصدرنَ صفوف الاحتجاجات والاضرابات من أجل  المساواة مع الرجل في الحقوق والواجبات ،بدأت في معامل نيويورك، وانتهت في  أروقة الأمم المتحدة بقرار أممي اعتماد الثامن من آذار يوم عطلة رسمية،  وعيداً خاصاً بالمرأة على مستوى العالم. 
 ويأتي الاحتفاء هذا العام والمرأة في  بلادنا وهي ما زالت تعيش انعكاسات الوضع السياسي والاقتصادي والاجتماعي  الراهن،حيث تعرضت في أكثر من محطة تاريخية إلى الغبن وتحولت إلى أسيرة  عادات وتقاليد ظالمة وللاستغلال وهدر الكرامة و حرمانها من حقوقها ودورها  الإنساني وعلى مرأى ومسمع العالم أجمع .
 فالمرأة بحاجة لخوض نضالات طويلة للوصول  الى مستوى المراة المتحررة ولكن ليست قضية تحرر المراة مناطة بها وحدها ،بل  ثقافة المجتمع والقوانين المنظمة لحياة المجتمع هي التي تسلبها الارادة . 
 ان اتحادنا إذ يشيد بتضحيات المرأة  وصمودها وعطائها المستمر رغم الظروف الصعبة التي تعيشها مثلت نموذجا  اجتماعيا بقدراتها النضالية ،اذ نطالب بانصاف المرأة والغاء كل الحواجز  الاجتماعية والسياسية أمام حصولها على كامل حقوقها وتمكينها مجتمعيا  واقتصاديا وحمايتها من كل اشكال العنف والتمييز المجتمعي ونطالب المجتمع  الدولي والمنظمات العالمية ومؤسساته الحقوقية والانسانية بتحمل مسؤولياتها  والعمل بكل الاتفاقات الدولية.    
 وختاما نرفع تحية احترام وتقدير الى المرأة ودورها الإنساني والبناء وكل عام والمرأة في بلادي قوية وشامخة.

                              اتحاد النساء الاشوري
                                   ظ¨/اذار/ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مارس 2019)

*في مشيكان، احتفال كبير بالمرأة العراقية في عيدها العالمي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 احتفالا بالمرأة العراقية في عيدها  الاممي، اقام الاتحاد الديمقراطي العراقي حفلا فنيا اجتماعيا يوم الجمعة 8  أذار 2019 في ولاية مشيكان الامريكية.
 افتتحت الزميلة انعام جميل الحفل مرحبةً بالحضور والمشاركين بهذا الاحتفال.
 القت الزميلة سعاد منصور* كلمة الاتحاد الديمقراطي العراقي جاء فيها:
 إننا نستذكر في هذا اليوم نضال المرأة في  العراق، والذي استمر عقوداً من الزمن ولا زال، من اجل الحصول على مطالبنا  وتثبيت القوانين والتشريعات التي تحمي حقوقنا وتصون إنسانيتنا وتدافع عن  كرامتنا، حيث لا زلنا نعيش ظروف غير طبيعية ويُمارس العنف العائلي والجسدي  والجنسي ضدنا، وندفع يوميا الثمن لتراجع حقوقنا المدنية والوطنية. هذا  الوضع يتطلب منا بذل المزيد للتصدي لمثل هذه التحديات في سبيل وطن آمن  ومستقر وطفولة هانئة وسعيدة.
 لقد قدمت المرأة العراقية من اجل حقوقها  في الحرية والمساواة وحياة أفضل، الكثير من التضحيات والمعاناة، وحفظ لنا  التأريخ اسماء عراقيات سجلنَ مواقف مشرفة في تحدي العادات والتقاليد  المتخلفة، وواجهن المؤسسات الاجتماعية والسياسية بشجاعة بهدف تطوير  المجتمع. ولعبت رابطة المرأة العراقية دورا رياديا في الدفاع عن حقوق  المرأة منذ تأسيسها في عام 1952، وقدم نساءها التضحيات الجسيمة من اجل رفع  شأن المرأة العراقية وتحقيق حلم العدالة والمساواة في بلد مدني ديمقراطي.
 إن عملية تحرير المرأة العراقية في ظل  المجتمع الرجولي المتسلط، وهيمنة الأحزاب السياسية الاسلامية اليوم ليس  بالأمر الهين، وهي تتطلب كفاحاً مريراً وتضحيات جسام من جانب كل القوى  المدنية الديمقراطية الخيرة للتخلص من المحاصصة والطائفية والانقسام، وبناء  نظام ديمقراطي علماني يؤمنْ حقاً وصدقاً بالعدالة الاجتماعية والمساواة  بين المواطنات والمواطنين في الحقوق والواجبات، بغض النظر عن أجناسهم  وقومياتهم وأديانهم وطوائفهم وفكرهم.
  واليوم، في ظل الظروف المعقدة التي  يعيشها وطننا العراقي، وتحت تبعيات التخلص من نتائج هجمة داعش الإرهابية  التي تسببت بقتل وسبي ونهب وسلب وبيع الآلاف من النساء، وكان اخرها ذبح  خمسين امرأة إيزيدية، فإن الاحتفال بيوم المرأة العراقية، يتطلب منا ابراز  امكانات المرأة في تطوير المجتمع، وقدرتها على المساهمة في بناء المستقبل  المشرق للبلاد، من خلال تنشئة وتربية اجيال جديدة ترفض التطرف والعنف وتؤمن  بالحياة المدنية الديمقراطية، وبدولة المؤسسات والقانون.  
 وبمناسبة قرب انتخابات مجالس المحافظات  العراقية، ننتهز هذه الفرصة لحث الجميع على المشاركة فيها، ودعم قوائمنا  ومرشحينا المدنيين الديمقراطيين من الذين يحملون مبادئ المواطنة والوطنية،  والذين تُبنى برامجهم على محاربة الفساد والمحاصصة الطائفية.
 ليكن هذا اليوم وقفة لمراجعة النفس والعمل  بجد من أجل تحقيق الاهداف الإنسانية التي تسعى المرأة ومنظماتها النسوية  والقوى التقدمية الاخرى الى تحقيقها، كي تثبت أنها أساس المجتمعات، ومن  دونها لن تنشأ الأمم ولن تتطور الدول ولن تكون هنالك أجيال مهيأة للبناء  والتقدم.
 المجد والخلود لشهيدات العراق.
 والزميلة سعاد منصور هي اخت الشهيدة تماضر يوسف متي والشهيد خالد يوسف متي.
 وتألق الفنان هديل توما وفرقة عشتار  الموسيقية وفنانها أدور يوسف ودي جي فرات في احياء الحفل، مقدمين باقات من  الأغاني التراثية والجديدة بهذه المناسبة.
 واغتصت القاعة بجمع كبير من الحضور وكان تواجد النساء متميز وكبير.
 وصادف يوم 8 أذار لهذا العام اليوبيل  الذهبي الخمسيني لزواج زملاءنا الأعزاء أبو جمال وام جمال (جميل وغالية  ميزي)، واحتفل زميلات وزملاء الاتحاد معهم بهذه المناسبة الجميلة.
 وشاركنا في احتفالنا ممثلي المنظمات  والتجمعات العراقية، وكان منهم سفير العراق السابق في تونس والنائب السابق  للقنصل العراقي في مشيكان السيد مصطفى الربيعي، وكذلك شاركنا في الحفل  السيد سمير الحجامي والذي ساهم في القاء القبض على الدكتاتور صدام حسين  واخراجه من مخبئه.
 ووزعت زميلات الاتحاد الورود على الحاضرات بمناسبة عيدهن العالمي.
 الاتحاد الديمقراطي العراقي في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
 8 أذار 2019
 للمزيد
http://www.idu.net/mod_global.php?mod=news&modfile=gallery&itemid=42528


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2019)

*فرع نهلة لاتحاد النساء الاشوري يقيم سفرة عائلية بمناسبة يوم المرأة العالمي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الإتحاد- نهلة
  بمناسبة يوم المرأة العالمي وبدأ العطلة  الربيعية، وايضا بمناسبة بدأ الصوم الكبير حسب التقويم الشرقي القديم،أ قام  فرع نهلة لاتحاد النساء الاشوري، يوم السبت ٩ اذار ٢٠١٩ سفرة عائلية.
  بدأت السفرة بالترحيب بالحضور بعدها القت  السيدة اميليا هارون مسؤولة فرع نهلة للاتحاد كلمة رحبت فيها بأبناء شعبنا  من جميع مناطق نهلة وهنأت المرأة الكلدانية السريانية الاشورية بصورة خاصة  والمرأة العراقية بصورة عامة بصفتها الأم والأخت والزوجة.
 وتخلل السفرة أيضا وعلى أنغام Dj نهلة  العاب ومسابقات متنوعة وبحضور جمع غفير من أبناء منطقة وبمشاركة ومباركة  الأب الخوري اندريوس ميخائيل راعي ابرشية نهلة وعقرة للكنيسة الشرقية  القديمة وعدد من عضوات فرع نهلة.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2019)

*منظمة شلومو للتوثيق: المسيحيون في تلكيف  يعبرون عن استيائهم من الاوضاع المزرية وعمليات التغيير الديموغرافي تطال  مدينتهم وسهل نينوى مرة اخرى  *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عنكاوا/ اربيل
 زار وفد من منظمة شلومو للتوثيق برئاسة  السيد فارس ججو وكل من السادة طاهر سعيد متي وصباح رفو وكامل زومايا صباح  يوم الاحد العاشر من آذار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© السيد باسم بلو قائم مقام قضاء تلكيف حيث  تطرق الجانبان الى التحديات المعقدة  التي يواجهها ابناء شعبنا الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري والارمني بعد تحرير مناطقه في سهل نينوى بشكل عام وتلكيف  بشكل خاص ، وتم البحث في الجرائم التي ارتكبت وما تزال في قضاء تلكيف وكذلك  سبل عودة أهالي تلكيف الأصليين وأسباب عدم العودة وايضاً موضوع التغيير  الديموغرافي الحاصل في تلكيف بسبب قرارات النظام السابق وعمليات التغيير  الديموغرافي بعد التحرير من براثن دولة الخلافة الاسلامية وكيفية التعامل  مع قرار المحكمة الاتحادية المرقم 65 لسنة 2013 والخاص بتفسير المادة 23 من  الدستور العراقي الخاصة بالتغيير الديموغرافي. 
 من جانب آخر قام وفد شلومو بزيارة ولقاء  عدد من ابناء شعبنا في مركز المدينة من القلائل العائدين حيث عبروا عن  رفضهم لجعل تلكيف مركزا لايواء المتهمين في قضايا الارهاب ومقاتلي دولة  الخلافة الاسلامية بسبب حبس واحتجاز هذا العدد الهائل من المتهمين بين  الاحياء السكنية حيث يولد الشعور بالخوف وعدم الاطمئنان من المدينة ومما  يزيد الوضع تعقيداً هو تعدد مراكز القرار في المدينة من القوات العسكرية  والحشود المتنوعة الماسكة للارض في قضاء تلكيف من غير اهالي المنطقة نفسها.
 كما اطلع وفد شلومو لعمليات التغيير  الديموغرافي التي طالت مناطق المسيحيين في مدينة تلكيف وهي من اهم الاسباب  بعدم اطمئنان عودة المسيحيين الى بلداتهم جراء تلك الاوضاع غير الطبيعية في  سهل نينوى .


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2019)

*سيادة رئيس جمهورية العراق الدكتور برهم صالح يستقبل قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 نقلا عن الموقع الاعلامي لرئاسة جمهورية العراق
 اكد سيادة رئيس الجمهورية الدكتور برهم  صالح اهمية تكريس التعايش واحترام التنوع الكامن في المجتمع العراقي وهذا  الضامن لمواجهة التكفير والتطرف.
 وشدد سيادته خلال استقباله في قصر السلام،  الاحد 10-3-2019 البطريرك كوركيس الثالث على اهمية التعايش السلمي بين  جميع الطوائف والاديان لتعزيز اللحمة الوطنية، مشيداً بصمود المسيحيين في  مواجهة الارهابيين الذي عكس تمسكهم الوطني والانساني.

 واشار رئيس  الجمهورية الى ان التكفيريين لم يعبّروا في سلوكهم الاجرامي المنحرف عن  طائفة او ديانة معينة، بل استهدفوا كل المكونات والاديان، مبيناً ان التنوع  الديني والقومي في العراق عنصر قوة وعلينا اغناء هذا التنوع وحمايته  والتمسك به.

 واوضح سيادة الرئيس ان المسيحيين تعرضوا كباقي  المكونات الى الاضطهاد والتهجير القسري من قبل تنظيم داعش الارهابي، مشدداً  على ضرورة عودتهم الى مناطقهم وبيوتهم وتوفير البيئة المناسبة لهم، داعياً  رجال الدين المسيحيين الى ان يلعبوا دورهم الحيوي في التأكيد على أهمية  عودة ابنائنا من هذا المكون إلى بلدهم الذي عاشوا فيه منذ الاف السنين.

 بدوره، اشاد البطريرك بجهود رئيس الجمهورية في نشر مفاهيم التعايش السلمي  وتوحيد الصفوف، مؤكداً اصرار المكون المسيحي في التمسك بهويتهم العراقية.
 رافق قداسة البطريرك في هذه الزيارة، الاب الدكتور أبريم الخوري.


----------



## paul iraqe (12 مارس 2019)

*تسليم جوائز الفائزين بمسابقة البطريركية: د. سعد سلوم، بيت عنيا والمرتلة ميرنا حنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 في صباح يوم الاحد 10 آذار 2019، في  الديوان البطريركي بالمنصور- بغداد، جرت مراسيم تسليم جائزة الفائزين  بمسابقة البطريركية لعام 2018. وقام بتسليم الهدية( 1000 دولار امريكي)  مع  شهادة تقديرية، غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، إلى  كل من: الدكتور سعد سلوم رئيس مؤسسة مسارات للحوار، عن كتابه (الأقليات في  العراق) كأفضل عمل أدبي. وأشاد غبطته بالرسالة المشرقة التي يؤديها السيد  سعد سلوم، بأبحاثه وانشطته الإعلامية والاجتماعية في إشاعة  مباديء العيش  المشترك وترسيخها في العراق الذي عانى من الطائفية والتطرف،  وذلك  من خلال  مؤسسة مسارات. وقد خصصت الكنيسة الكلدانية هذه الجائزة إلى شخص الأخ سعد  سلوم، بانتمائه المسلم المتفاعل مع روحه  الإنسانية ووطنيته العراقية  التواقة الى التقريب وصناعة السلام، والعمل على عيش المشتركات بين مختلف  الديانات والمذاهب.
 كما منح غبطته الشهادة التقديرية والجائزة  الى دار بيت عنيا، متمثلة بالأخت المكرّسة أنوار ناظم عبادة، المكرسة  للخدمة في الدار والتي جاءت بالنيابة عن مؤسستها الأخت المكرسة الحان نهاب،  التي تعذر عليها الحضور بسبب صراعها مع مرض عضال منذ سنوات، وسبق لغبطته  وأن زارها مؤخرا وهي على سرير المرض. ومنحت البطريركية دار بيت عنيا لرعاية  المرضى والمهمشين هذه الجائزة، تقييما لدورها الانساني والاجتماعي الرائد  بامتياز لخدمة من ليس لهم من ذويهم من يستطيع أن يرعاهم ويضطلع بخدمتهم،  وتحتضن الدار اكثر من 60 سيدة متروكة  مجانا  بصرف النظر عن انتمائهم  الديني أو المذهبي.
 وكانت الجائزة عينها قد تم تسليمها يوم  السبت 9 آذار في مدينة مونتريال الكندية، بتفويض من البطريركية، من قبل  الناشطة سهام كني الى الشابة ميرنا حنا، الفائزة بأفضل عمل فني، لترتيلتها  الكلدانية للميلاد.
 ويذكر أن  أعضاء اللجنة هم كل من: المطران  د. يوسف توما، المطران د. باسيليوس يلدو، د. اخلاص مقدسي، سبق وأن أشرفوا  على تقييم الفائزين واختيارهم لعام 2018.
 وحضر مراسيم تسليم الجائزتين، المعاون  البطريركي مار باسيليوس يلدو، وسكرتير الكردينال الأب نويل فرمان، وأمينة  سر البطريركية د. إخلاص مقدسي.
 علَّقَ الدكتور سعد سلوم
 أشكر البطريركية على هذه الجائزة، التي  أعدها تكريما لجميع صُنّاع السلام الذين اعمل معهم، من مختلف المكونات.  وللعمل من أجل هوية تعددية عراقية، أعده تصويتاً على إبراز العراق الذي  نفخر جميعنا في العمل من أجله. عراق النبي ابراهيم جد العراقيين، الذي  نشترك به جميعاً سواء كنّا مسلمين او مسيحيين او يهود أو مندائيين أو  ايزيديين الخ 
 وان يتم التكريم من قبل صانع سلام عظيم مثل سيدنا  البطريرك، يتضمن رسالة عميقة لدعم من يعمل بصمت وتكريس كامل للذات من أجل  وحدة العراق وهويته الانسانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2019)

*نائب رئيس محكمة استئناف نينوى الاتحادية: ما  حصل للمسيحيين والايزيديين إبادة جماعية ولكن ليس لدينا سوى اربعة ارهاب  لمحاكمة المتهمين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 عنكاوا- اربيل

 في العاشر من آذار ٢٠١٩ زار وفد من منظمة  شلومو للتوثيق برئاسة السيد فارس ججو وكل من السادة طاهر سعيد متي وصباح  رفو وكامل زومايا صباح السيد رائد حميد حسين المصلح نائب رئيس محكمة  استئناف نينوى الاتحادية، حيث تحدث السيد القاضي عن الإجراءات المتخذة بحق  الذين تم تقديمهم للعدالة والمتهمين "بالإرهاب " وفق قانون ١٣ لسنة ٢٠٠٥  وفق المادة أربعة ارهاب، وقد استفسر الوفد من سيادته بخصوص التكييف  القانوني لما تعرض له المسيحيون والايزيديون والشبك والتركمان الشيعة  والكاكائية في القانون المذكور، اكد السيد القاضي بان رأيه الشخصي يؤيد بأن  ماتعرض له المسيحيون والايزيديون إبادة جماعية ولكن القانون لا يتضمن ذلك  ولا يمكن محاكمة أي متهم بدون توفر التشريع المناسب الذي هو من اختصاص  المؤسسة التشريعية وليس من اختصاص القضاء وذلك وفق مبدأ "لا عقوبة بدون  نص”.  اذ اكد السيد القاضي ان بإمكان ممثلي الأقليات في مجلس النواب  العراقي العمل مع زملائهم لتقديم هكذا مشروع قانون ليتم إقراره. وفي نهاية  اللقاء قدم الوفد جزيل شكره  لحفاوة الاستقبال من قبل نائب رئيس محكمة  استئناف نينوى الاتحادية رغم ضيق  وقته للقاء وفد منظمة شلومو للتوثيق.
 علماً ان منظمة شلومو سبق وان حثت عددا من  البرلمانيين وكذلك هيئة المستشارين في مجلس الوزراء العراقي ومنظمات  المجتمع المدني المختلفة والشخصيات السياسية والرأي العام بضرورة المطالبة  بتشريع قانون المحكمة الجنائية المختصة بالجرائم الدولية ... في الشهر  الماضي شباط / ٢٠١٩.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2019)

*الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية نظمت احتفالا ً حاشدا ً بيوم المرأة العالمي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

  نظمت الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في  الولايات المتحدة الامريكية احتفالا ً حاشدا ً بمناسبة يوم المرأة العالمي  في قاعة الجمعية المندائية في مدينة وورن بولاية مشيغان الامريكية.

 في بداية الاحتفال رحبت السيدة سميرة كوري  والسيد سلوان توماس بالحضور الحاشد وبسعادة القنصل العام لجمهورية العراق  في ديترويت الاستاذ عدنان عزاره ال معجون، وممثلي الاحزاب ومندوبي المنظمات  المدنية ووسائل الاعلام لمساهمتهم ودعمهم لهذا الاحتفال الخاص بيوم المرأة  العالمي .. ثم دعا الجميع للوقوف دقيقة صمت حدادا ً على اروح الشهيدات  المناضلات اللاتي سالت دمائهم الزكية من اجل الحرية والحياة الحرة الكريمة.

 والقت الدكتورة سندس عمارة عضوة الهيئة  الادارية كلمة الجمعية بهذه المناسبة حيث اشادت بنضال المرأة العراقية  الدؤوب من اجل نيل حقوقها وانسانيتها وحريتها وتمكينها لكونها تمثل نصف  المجتمع، ولها دور كبير في تطوير كافة مجالات الحياة، وميادين العمل  المختلفة والمتنوّعة .. كما دعت الحكومة العراقية لضمان حقوق المرأة وفقا ً  للمعايير الأساسية في الاتفاقيات والمواثيق والعهود واللوائح الدولية التي  تدعو الى مناهضة العنف، والتصدي لكافة اشكال التمييز الموجه ضدها مع تحقيق  العدالة الاجتماعية والمساواة لكونها شريكة في التغيير والتقدّم وبناء  الاسرة والبلد.

 ثم جرى تقديم اربعة اوراق من قبل:
 -        الناشطة طليعة الياس التي تحدثت عن " نضال المرأة في الحركة الوطنية العراقية ".
 -   السيدة حنان شرارة ساهمت بموضوع حول " المرأة بين ماضي الجذور والمجتمع المعاصر ".
 -        الناشطة المدنية نازك ورد سبتي حيث قدمت ورقةً عن " وضع المرأة في دول المهجر ".
 -   وتحدثت الاعلامية عفاف احمد عن " هل الطلاق او المجتمع الذكوري هو القاتل لأحلام المرأة الطموحة ".

 وفي فقرة الشعر قدمت الشاعرة هالا شرارة،  والدكتورة شروق النقدي مجموعة قصائد جميلة ومؤثرة عن المرأة ودورها  الانساني والوجداني المهم في رسم معالم الحياة.

 وفي فقرة التكريم دعا السيد سامح كوركيس  سعادة القنصل الاستاذ عدنان عزاره ال معجون واعضاء الهيئة الادارية للجمعية  العراقية لحقوق الانسان لتكريم عدد من النساء بهذه المناسبة بشهادات تقدير  اعتزازا ً بدورهن المتميز والمهم في بناء الاسرة والمجتمع والنضال من اجل  حقوقها.

  وفي ختام الاحتفال طالبت الجمعية  العراقية لحقوق الانسان الحكومة وكافة الأحزاب والقوى السياسية والمؤسسات  الدينية والمدنية ووسائل الاعلام والنخب الثقافية والادبية الى ايقاف كافة  الانتهاكات والتجاوزات التي تتعرض لها المرأة، وحمايتها من العنف وتمكينها  واسنادها لنيل حقوقها في عراقنا الاغر.

 الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان
 في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
www.ihrsusa.org


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2019)

*جولة سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب ميخائيل راعي ابرشية الموصل و عقرة لقرى وبلدات قضاء زاخو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قام سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب  ميخائيل راعي أبرشية الموصل وعقرة بجولة تفقدية لقرى و بلدات قضاء زاخو  ورافقة في زيارته الأب جميل نيسان و السيد جميل زيتو رئيس المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الاشوري واستهلت جولته التفقدية بزيارة قضاء زاخو حيث  كان في استقباله الأب جوني داؤد راعي كنيسة مار كيوركيس في زاخو و السيد  نجيب شليمون مختار السناطيين و عدد من الأباء الكهنة و الأخوات الراهبات و  جمع غفير من المؤمنين,
 هذا و القى سيادته كلمة مقتضبة في كنيسة  مار كوركيس شاكراً الحضور على حفاوة الاستقبال و كانت بيرسفي المحطة  الثانية لزيارة المنطقة وأستقبل بالحفاوة نفسها من قبل المؤمنين.
 واختتم سيادة المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب  ميخائيل جولته في القرية الحدودية دشتتاخ حيث التقى خلال زيارته لها  بالجموع المؤمنة التي استقبلته باجمل كلمات الحب و تراتيل الايمان, من  جابنه تحدث سيادة المطران عن اهمية التمسك بالوطن و قرانا التأريخية و ان  لهذه البلدات و القرى الحافز الكبير في عطائنا , وتحدث أيضاً عن التمسك  بالايمان المسيحي و ضرورة تجسيده بالمحبة و السلام , ومن خلال كلمته أشاد  بدور الاستاذ سركيس آغاجان في اعادة الحياة الى قرانا من خلال عمله الدؤوب  في البناء و الاعمار و الاكثر من ذلك زرع الأمل في نفوس ابناء شعبنا,
 وفي ختام الزيارة لقرية دشتتاخ حضر سيادته مأدبة الغداء التي اقيمت على شرف الزيارة لقضاء زاخو و القرى التابعة له .


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2019)

*امسية بمناسبة افتتاح مقر جمعية عنكاوا للمرأة والطفل في نادي شباب عنكاوا الاجتماعي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بحضور سيادة المطران ماربشار متي وردة  رئيس اساقفة ابرشية اربيل الكلدانية وعدد من المسؤولين في اقليم كوردستان  وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني العاملة في الاقليم وجمع غفير من السيدات ،  اقيمت امسية بمناسبة افتتاح مقر جمعية عنكاوا  للمرأة والطفل في نادي شباب  عنكاوا الاجتماعي في عنكاوا ، استهلت الامسية بالترحيب بالحضور من قبل  عريفتي الحفل المزينتين بالازياء الفلكلورية ، ثم اعتلت المنصة رئيسة جمعية  عنكاوا للمرأة والطفل انصاف منير يعقوب مرحبة بالحضور وقدمت نبذة عن  الجمعية قائلة إن هدفها توعية المجتمع بتوفير افضل بيئة اجتماعية والحرية  الممكنة للطفل ، بعدها ألقت السيدة جنان بولص نائب رئيس الجمعية كلمة تحدثت  خلالها عن اهمية افتتاح الجمعية واهدافها قائلة إنها جمعية تعنى بالمرأة  والطفل وأهدافها الارتقاء بالمرأة وانقاذها من الفراغ الذي تعاني منه  وتوفير بيئة اجتماعية وصحية للطفل .
 ثم تخللت الامسية عرض مشهد تلفزيوني  بعنوان الازدواجية من سيناريو واخراج  الباحث النفسي والمخرج رفيق حنا ثم  تلتها قصيدة باللغة العربية القتها الشاعرة بروين شمعون وتخللت الامسية  ايضا فقرات عدة قدمها عدد من الاطفال المشاركين في الامسية التي اختتمت  بعرض ازياء فلكلورية من بلداتنا وقرانا من بينها قره قوش والقوش وشقلاوة  وكرمليس وباقوفا وبعشيقة  وزي خومالا و زي سليمانية وبطنايا وغيرها .


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مارس 2019)

*فيديو.. كنائس الانبار لمن اصبحت بعد ماغادروا المسيحيين ؟*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/


[YOUTUBE]5t_Vc_8ovMA[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2019)

*استشهاد المطران بولس فرج رحو قنديلا يضيء دربنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 توفيق سعيد /عنكاوا
 بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية عشرة لاستشهاد  مثلث الرحمات شيخ الشهداء مار بولس فرج رحو أقامت جماعة محبة وفرح في كنيسة  مارتشموني والقديسة حنة للسريان الكاثوليك في عنكاوا قداسا خاصا بالمناسبة  ترأسه المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب ميخائيل رئيس اساقفة الموصل وعقرة للكلدان  وبمشاركة الاب بيوس عفاص والاب دانيال الصباغ راعي الكنيسة والاب زكريا  عيواص والاب سرمد الدومنيكي ومجموعة من الشمامسة ، وقد حضر القداس مجموعة  كبيرة من جماعة محبة وفرح ومن المؤمنين الذين تذكروا من خلال القداس  والموعظة كلمات شيخ الشهداء المطران المناضل الذي لم يتوقف يوما عن الدفاع  عن المسيحيين في العراق لنيل حقوقهم المشروعه في ارض الاجداد .
 هذا ومن الجدير بالذكر ان اجتماع الاباء  الكهنة من مختلف الطوائف دليل على المشهد الحقيقي لكنسيتنا في العراق ..  وبعد القداس تناول المؤمنون العصائر في قاعة الكنيسة ..
 هذا واجرى الزميل توفيق سعيد لقائين مع  المطران مارميخائيل نجيب ميخائيل والاب زكريا عيواص حول هذه الذكرى الاليمة  المفرحة في ان واحد .. طوبى لشعبنا المسيحي ولخطاه نحو المجد .


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2019)

*وزير الثقافة والسياحة والاثار العراقي يزوركنيسة سيدة النجاة في الكرادة ويشدد على ضرورة حماية الارث التاريخي المسيحي في البلاد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - موقع الوزارة/
 زار وزير الثقافة والسياحة والاثار  الدكتور عبد الامير الحمداني، يوم الخميس 14 / اذار، كنيسة سيدة النجاة  للسريان الكاثوليك بالكرادة في بغداد بناء على دعوة وجهت له في وقت سابق.
 وشدد الحمداني خلال لقائه "مار سيريوس  حاوا" رئيس ابرشية السريان الارثوذكس في بغداد والبصرة، والمطران انجاك  سليمان رئيس طائفة اللاتين في العراق، والمطران مار بطرس موشي رئيس اساقفة  السريان الكاثوليك في الموصل وكوردستان العراق، والمطران مار يوسف عبا رئيس  طائفة السريان الكاثوليك في بغداد والبصرة، واخرين .
 شدد "على ضرورة الحفاظ على الموروث  والتراث المسيحي في العراق، مشيرا الى انه لايمكن حساب الكنائس في العراق  على اساس مادي وانما على اساس تراثي تحمل روح المكان ذات العمق التاريخي،  وتابع الحمداني ان للمسيحيين جذور وتاريخ عميق نعتز ونفتخر بها.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور كاتدرائية جنوفا وكنيسة المنديل المقدس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زار صباح يوم الخميس 14 اذار 2019 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برفقة معاونه سيادة  المطران مار باسيليوس يلدو والاب ماورو، كاتدرائية جنوفا والمتحف الذي يحوي  على الذخائر الثمينة وكذلك قام بجولة في اقسام سمنير البابا بندكتوس  الخامس عشر التابع لهذه الابرشية العريقة، بعد ذلك قاموا بزيارة كنيسة  القديس برتلماوس للارمن في مدينة جنوفا والتي تحوي على المنديل المقدس الذي  طبع عليه وجه المسيح والذي يتكلم عن شفاء ابجر ملك الرها على يد الرسول  اداي ويقال بان هذا المنديل انتقل من الرها الى القسطنطينية ومن ثم الى  مدينة جنوفا.
 بعد ذلك توجه غبطته ومعاونه الى مدينة  فاريسي Varese شمال ايطاليا حيث سيبقى فيها يومين لاستلام جائزة القديس  زوسيمو والمشاركة في درب الصليب وكذلك الاحتفال بالقداس الالهي لا بناء هذه  الرعية.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2019)

*رسامة الأب جاك يعقوب مطرانًا نائبًا بطريركيًا للسريان الأرثوذكس*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 احتفل بطريرك السريان الأرثوذكس إغناطيوس  أفرام الثاني بالقداس الإلهي في كنيسة مار سويريوس الكبير في المقرّ  البطريركي، وخلاله، تم رسامة الأب الربان جاك يعقوب مطرانًا نائبًا  بطريركيًا لشؤون الشبيبة والتنشئة الدينية.
 وعاون البطريرك أفرام الثاني بالقداس  الإلهي لفيف من أساقفة الكنيسة، بحضور بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي  إغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان، وبطريرك أنطاكية للروم الكاثوليك جوزيف عبسي،  إلى جانب عدد من الأساقفة من مختلف الكنائس في لبنان وسورية، وحشد كبير من  الكهنة والرهبان والراهبات والمؤمنين.
 واستذكر البطريرك أفرام الثاني في عظته  شهداء سبسطية الأربعين الذين تذكرهم الكنيسة. واعتبر أن المسيحية هي الدين  الأكثر اضطهادًا في العالم. وأضاف متحدّثًا عن الشهادة بأنّ كلاًّ منّا  شهيدًا وشاهدًا للمسيح، البعض بالدمّ، وآخرون بالكلمة أو بالعمل. وأردف  بأنّ الكنيسة تقدّم اليوم شهيدًا وشاهدًا جديدًا للمسيح هو المطران الجديد  الذي يتقدّم سائرًا بدرب الشهادة، وهو يعلم التحديات والمصاعب التي تنتظره،  لكنّه يعرف أنّ من يضع يده على المحراث وينظر إلى الوراء لا يستحقّ  المسيح.
 وخلال القداس، وبحسب التقليد المتّبع في  الكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية، أعلن المرتسم الجديد إيمانه القويم ووقّعه  أمام البطريرك. ثمّ تلا غبطته على المرتسم صلاة حلول الروح القدس، ثم صلاة  وضع اليد حيث وضع البطريرك يمينه على هامته ورقّاه إلى درجة رئاسة الكهنوت  المقدس. وفي جو روحي أطلق غبطته على الأب جاك يعقوب اسم "مار أنتيموس"،  وشرع بإلباسه الحلة الحبرية، وأجلسه على الكرسي الأسقفي ووضع يده على كتفه  ونادى ثلاث مرّات أكسيوس (مستحق)، فردّد الشعب المناداة. ثمّ حُمل المطران  الجديد وهو جالس على الكرسي على أكتاف الكهنة ليقرأ الإنجيل المقدس. بعدها،  تسلّم عصا الرعاية والسلطة الكنسية.
 وألقى المطران الجديد أنتيموس يعقوب كلمةً  جاء فيها: "’لأجلهم أقدّس ذاتي‘ هذا ما قاله الربُ يسوعُ في ذلكَ الخطابِ  الوداعيِ بعدَ أنْ أسَّسَ خدمةَ العشاءِ السريِ التي أقمْناها معكم اليوم.  وما التقديسُ بلغةِ الربِ يسوعَ سوى تكريسِ نفسِهِ للآب. إنهُ يكرّسُ  نفسَهُ بالخدمةِ، بشفاءِ المُعذَّبينَ، بالتّعليمِ، بالصلاةِ وبالدم. إنَّ  الكائنَ المُعطي، الإلهَ المبذولَ الذي لمْ يرتضِ أنْ يقبَعَ في سكونٍ  أزليٍ بلْ شاءَ أنْ يتّضِعَ ويسكنَ بينَ الناسِ، ويتصرَّفَ بينهم تصرّفَ  إنسانٍ يخالطُ أدنى طبقاتِهم اجتماعياً وروحياً، ليعطيَهم الرِفْعةَ التي  تستحقُّ وحدها أنْ تُعطيَ، رِفْعَةَ القداسة".
 أضاف: "واليومَ إذ أرادَ شيخُ أنطاكيةَ أن  أقدّسَ ذاتي من أجل الشبابِ والكنيسة جمعاءَ، فأمرَ بمَسحيَ أنا الضَّعيفَ  مطراناً نائباً بطريركياً لشؤونِ الشَّبابِ والتَّنشئةِ الدينية، أشكرُ  اللهَ العليَّ أولاً وأصلّي أن يقطعَ عهدًا مع عبدِه، فإني له لَمدينٌ  بالتّضحياتِ التي جعلَت هذا الأمرَ ممكنًا. وللشبابِ السرياني الذي وُكلتُ  عليه أقولُ إنّي لن أقطعَ وعدًا عما سأفعلُه لأنّي بشرٌ ضعيفٌ، والبشريُّ  يَنكثُ بوعودِه في الضّيقاتِ ولا يُتمّمُها، لكنّي اللهَ أسألُ أن يقطعَ هو  الوعدَ اليومَ، لأنّ اللهَ لا يُبدّلُ وعودَه ولا ينكثُ عهدَه. لذلك  أسألُه أنْ يباركَ هذه الخدمةَ وأن يتمجدَ اسمُه المباركُ في الوسط  لِيُسْمِعَني مع الشبيبةِ صوتَه المباركَ: «ثِقْ! قُمْ! هُوَذَا  يُنَادِيكَ» (مرقس 10: 49) فنقومُ ونطرحُ الرّداءَ. لا أَعدُ بشيءٍ لأني لا  أملكُ شيئاً لكن ما أملكُه فإيّاهُ أعطيكُم أيُّها الشَّبابُ لأقولَ ما  قاله بطرسُ الرسولُ للأعرجِ الذي كان يسألُ صدقةً عند بابِ الهيكلِ:  «لَيْسَ لِي فِضَّةٌ وَلاَ ذَهَبٌ وَلَكِنَّ الَّذِي لِي فَإِيَّاهُ  أُعْطِيكَ: بِاسْمِ يَسُوعَ الْمَسِيحِ النَّاصِرِيِّ قُمْ وَامْشِ» (أعمال  3: 6). أملك هذا الاسمَ المباركَ وبهذا الاسمِ سنقومُ ونبني".


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2019)

*المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يزور المدارس المشمولة بمناهج الدراسة السريانية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 ضمن الخطة السنوية للمديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية لعام 2019، اجرى المدير العام السيد عماد سالم ججو، جولة  تفقدية لعدد من المدارس المشمولة بتدريس مادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية  الدينية المسيحية وذلك يوم الموافق 13 اذار 2019 في محافظة بغداد. ورافقه  في جولته، السيد عماد داود مسؤول شعبة الاشراف والتدريب في المديرية.
 بداية الجولة كانت زيارة لمتوسطة المسرة  الاهلية للبنين، حيث التقى فيها مدير المدرسة د. صباح القس، وحضر اللقاء  ايضا الاب ابراهيم مدرس مادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية المسيحية. هدفت  الزيارة لمتابعة اقامة معرض الرسم والزخرفة والخط السرياني الذي سيقيمه قسم  الدراسة السريانية لتربية الرصافة الثانية على قاعة المدرسة برعاية واشراف  المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية.
 بعدها توجه السيد ججو لزيارة مدرسة مريم  البتول الابتدائية الاهلية المختلطة حيث التقى فيها مدير المدرسة موفق يوسف  ججو ، وحضر اللقاء ايضا السيد سعدالله عبد حسيب معاون المدير. وجرى الحديث  خلال اللقاء حول اقامة الدورة التطويرية لمعلمي ومدرسي مادتي اللغة  السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية، التي تعتزم المديرية اقامتها الاسبوع  المقبل.
 وفي ختام جولته زار السيد ججو مدرسة خيمة  العذراء الابتدائية الاهلية المختلطة، والتقى فيها مدير المدرسة السيد سمير  بطرس كجو ، كما التقى خلال جولته في صفوف وقاعات المدرسة، معلمة مادة  التربية المسيحية (الست) مريم ميخائيل، في درس لطلاب السادس الابتدائي. هذا  واطلع السيد ججو خلال زياراته على سير عملية التعليم للغة السريانية  والتربية المسيحية في المدارس المشمولة بتدريس المادتين.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 مارس 2019)

*منظمة شلومو للتوثيق: تجريف وتدمير مقبرة آشورية في تلكيف بالكامل على يد دولة الخلافة الإسلامية "داعش"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام منظمة شلومو

 في الحادي عشر من آذار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© قام وفد من  منظمة شلومو للتوثيق، وذلك كل من صباح رفو وطاهر سعيد متي وكامل زومايا  برصد وتوثيق ما تعرضت له المقبرة الآشورية في تخوم تلكيف من تجريف وتدمير  كامل للمقبرة الآشورية حيث طال التدمير حتى سواتر المقبرة الى جانب نبش  القبور وتشويه معالم المقبرة بالكامل.
 وفي تصريح لقناة عشتار الفضائية أكد كامل  زومايا مسؤول العلاقات الخارجية للمنظمة ان منظمة شلومو للتوثيق ولأول مرة  ترصد الحقد الدفين باتجاه شعبنا من خلال التدمير القصدي لهوية شعبنا  المسيحي وطمس معالمه وثقافته، وأستغرب زومايا بالفعل الإجرامي التي قامت به  دولة الخلافة الإسلامية للمقبرة الآشورية التي تبتعد كثيرا عن الشارع  الرئيس الذي يربط بين القوش والموصل وكما ان المقبرة في تخوم مركز قضاء  تلكيف بعيدة عن الأنظار ومع هذا تم تجريفها لما يحملوه من فكر ظلامي  ومحاولاتهم المستميتة في ازالة وتشويه معالم شعبنا في سهل نينوى وسنجار  والموصل.
 ومن جانب آخر طالبت منظمة شلومو للتوثيق  الكنيسة والمنظمات الدولية في القيام ببناء سياج للمقبرة للحفاظ عليها  احتراما للموتى لا سيما وان الرعاة البدو يمرون من خلالها وستكون اثرا بعد  حين ليتم تشويهها بالكامل.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مارس 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يتراس رياضة درب الصليب في مدينة فاريسي الايطالية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ترأس مساء الجمعة 15 اذار 2019 غبطة ابينا  البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو رياضة درب الصليب في كنيسة  الصليب المقدس في منطقة لافينا بونتي تريزا الواقعة ضمن مدينة  فاريسي Varese شمال ايطاليا على الحدود السويسرية.
 وشارك لهذه الرياضة سيادة المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو، المعاون البطريركي والاب اوريليو باكاني مسؤول الرعية  والكاهن المساعد وحضور عدد غفير من المؤمنين.
 هدف هذه الرياضة كان تسليط الضوء على  مسيحيي الشرق الاوسط وشهادة الايمان الذي يقدمها المسيحيين في هذه البلدان  وبشكل خاص العراق. وفي نهاية الرياضة طلب غبطته من المؤمنين الصلاة من اجل  السلام بالعالم وبالأخص الشرق الاوسط.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مارس 2019)

*بنس: الولايات المتحدة تقف مع العراق للقضاء على "داعش" ومساعدة المسيحيين والإيزيديين*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الحل العراق/

 أكد نائب الرئيس الأمريكي، مايك بنس، وقوف  بلاده مع العراق للقضاء على "داعش”، والعمل على مساعدة المجتمعات المسيحية  والإيزيدية في العراق.
 وقال نائب الرئيس الأمريكي، مايك بنس، يوم  الإثنين، إنه أجرى اتصالاً هاتفياً مع رئيس الوزراء العراقي، عادل عبد  المهدي، وبحثا معاً “الشراكة الدائمة بين البلدين”، مؤكداً “وقوف الولايات  المتحدة الامريكية مع العراق للقضاء على تنظيم داعش”.
 تصريحات بنس، جاءت عبر تغريدة له على موقع  التواصل الاجتماعي “تويتر”،مبدياً شكره لرئيس الوزراء العراقي، عادل عبد  المهدي، على “دعمه القوي للشراكة الدائمة بين الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية  والشعب العراقي”.
 وأوضح بنس، “أن الولايات الامريكية تقف مع  العراق لهزيمة فلول داعش، ومساعدة المجتمعات المسيحية والإيزيدية على  أعادة البناء والتعافي من سنوات الحرب والإرهاب”، وفق تعبيره على “توتير”.
 يُذكر أن الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية قادت  تحالفاً دولياً مكوناً من 79 دولة لمحاربة تنظيم “داعش” المتشدد عام 2014،  الذي سيطر على مساحات شاسعة في كل من العراق وسوريا، وارتكب في مناطق  سيطرته انتهاكات بشعة وخطيرة ضد السكان المدنيين، قد تُرقى إلى جرائم ضد  الإنسانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مارس 2019)

*جامعة كامبردج البريطانية تقيم ورشة عمل  بالتعاون مع مؤسسات شعبنا الأكاديمية والثقافية للتدريب على توثيق اللهجات  الآرامية الحديثة (سورث)*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم
 أقامت جامعة كامبرج البريطانية بالتعاون  مع الجامعة الكاثوليكية وجمعية حدياب للكفاءات والمديرية العامة للثقافة  السريانية في كوردستان ورشة عمل لتدريب شبيبتنا على توثيق اللهجات الآرامية  الحديثة المهددة بالزوال وذلك في رحاب الجامعة الكاثوليكة في أربيل يومي  الجمعة والسبت 15- 16 آثار 2019.
 وقد حضر ورشة العمل عدد كبير من طلاب  وطالبات الجامعة الكاثوليكية وقسم اللغة السريانية بكلية التربية / جامعة  صلاح الدين بتنسيق وتعاون مع رئيس قسم اللغة السريانية الدكتور سلام نعمة  وكذلك عدد من موظفي المديرية العامة للثقافة السريانية بالتنسيق والتعاون  من الدكتور روبن بث شمويل المدير العام للثقافة السريانية في أربيل وعدد  كبير من المهتمين بهذا الشأن من أكاديميي ومثقفي ابناء شعبنا ومن جامعة  صلاح الدين وجامعة عشق.
 وقد قام بإدارة الورشة الدكتور عزيز  عمانوئيل أيليا زيباري رئيس قسم اللغة الإنكليزية بالجامعة / نائب رئيس  جمعية حدياب للكفاءات بحكم اختصاصه في توثيق اللهجات ألآرامية الحديثة  (السورث) حيث كان قام بالتنسيق مع جامعة كامبردج لعقد الورشة مع مؤسسات  شعبنا اعلاه. . 
 وبعد أن رحب د. عزيز زيباري بالوفد القادم  من جامعة كامبردج برئاسة البروفسور جيوفري خان أستاذ اللغة العبرية  واللغات السمية بجامعة كامبردج وثلاثة من طلابه قدم البروفسور جيوفري خان  بلغة السورث نبذة طويلةعن أهمية توثيق لهجات السورث . وتلى ذلك كلمة من قبل  الأستاذ المساعد الدكتور صباح المالح رئيس الجامعة الكاثوليكية ، حيث تحدث  عن رسالة الجامعة ودورها في المجتمع وأهمية إرساء العلاقات الثقافية  والأكاديمية مع الجامعات العريقة في العالم مثل جامعة كامبردج معبرا عن  إستعداده لعقد مذكرة تفاهم بين الجامعة الكاثوليكية وجامعة كامبردج. وقد  أشاد رئيس الجامعة بروح التعاون والتنسيق بين مؤسسات شعبنا الثقافية  والأكاديمية، لا سيما جمعية حدياب للكفاءات والمديرية العامة للثقافة  السريانية.
 ثم بدأت جلسات التدريب على توثيق لهجات  السورث حيث قام البروفسور جيوفري خان وطلابه وبالتعاون مع د. عزيز زيباري  بتدريب الطلبة لمدة يومين حيث جرى التأكيد على توجيه الطلبة في كيفية تسجيل  صوت المتحدثين الكبار في السن يإستخدام اجهزة تسجيل متطورة في هذا المجال  وإستخدام الرموز الصوتية لنقل اصواتهم إلى كتابة لتكون في متناول المختصين  والباحثين في توثيق اللغات.
 وجدير بالذكر أن البروفسور جيوفري وضع  جهازي تسجيل متطورين في عهدة الدكتور عزيز عماوئيل لإعارتها للطلبة  المتدربين عند قيامهم بعملية التسجيل.
 وقد جرى الإتفاق بين القائمين على الورشة  والطلبة المتدربين على أنشاء مجموعة تواصل بينهم على الفيس بوك لتبادل  المفردات والكلمات المستخدمة في محتلف لهجات السورث وكيفية نقلها صوتيا .
 كما وجه البروفسو جيوفري خان المتدربين  بضرورة ارسال ما يتم تسجيله من قصص وحكايات وذكريات المتحدثين عن شتى  مجالات الحياة في زمانهم إلى موقع خاص لحفظها في قاعدة بيانات خاص بجامعة  كامبردج للحفاظ عليها في مكان أمين.
 وفي نهاية الورشة عبر رئيس جمعية حدياب  للكفاءات الدكتور حبيب حنا من خلال كلمة قصيرة شكر فيها الوفد الزائر و  المؤسسات التي ساهمت في نجاح الورشة و هنأ المشاركين و الطلبة المتدربين  على فرصة التقاءهم بالوفد و المشاركة في الورشة و تمنى  لهم التوفيق  والنجاح . بعدها جرى تقديم شهادات مشاركة وتقدير لكل المشاركين في الورشة  إضافة إلى كل من ساهم في الإعداد للورشة وتنظيمها، حيث تناوب على توزيع  الشهادات البروفسور جيوفري خان ود. صباح المالح ود.حبيب حنا منصور والدكتور  روبن بث شمويل . و قدم ايضا رئيس جمعية حدياب للكفاءات درع الجمعية لرئيس و  أعضاء الوفد الزائر.
 وقد عبر المتدربون عن رضاهم وسعادتهم وحماسهم للمشاركة في الورشة وإستعدادهم للبدء بعملية التوثيق باسرع وقت ممكن .
 وتعد الورشة نقلة نوعية في زيادة الوعي  بمختلف لهاجتنا السورث وخطوة مهمة في زيادة قاعدة العاملين في مجال التوثيق  اللغوي بدلا من أن يقتصرعلى مجموعة من الباحثين والعلماء في هذا المجال  سيما وأن ما قد تم توثيقه من الـ 150 لجهة سورث لا يتجاوز 5% مما يجب توثيق  قبل فوات الأوان.

                                                                     اللجنة الثقافية
                                                              جمعية حدياب للكفاءات


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مارس 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يبارك حفل عيد المعلّم لمدرسة دير الشرفة، درعون - حريصا*





 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 مساء يوم الإثنين ظ،ظ¨ آذار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، بارك غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، حفل عيد المعلّم الذي أقامته مدرسة دير الشرفة، درعون - حريصا.
     استُقبِل غبطته من الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية ورئيس المدرسة، وأفراد الهيئتين الإدارية والتعليمية في المدرسة.
     توجّه غبطة أبينا البطريرك إلى  المعلّمين والمعلّمات بكلمة أبوية، قدّم لهم فيها التهنئة بعيد المعلّم،  مثنياً على جهودهم وأتعابهم في خدمة رسالة التربية والتعليم وتنشئة جيل  صالح، والحفاظ على اسم مدرسة دير الشرفة لتبقى صرحاً تربوياً تعليمياً  ثقافياً عريقاً، ومشيداً بالتقدّم الملموس على صعيد المستوى التعليمي  والتربوي، لما فيه خير المدرسة وطلابها ونجاحهم وتفوّقهم.
     كما ألقى معلّم اللغة العربية الأستاذ  بيار الترك كلمة ثمّن فيها الدور الريادي الذي يقوم به غبطته في الحفاظ  على المدرسة ورسالتها السامية، موجّهاً تحيّة محبّة وتقدير وعرفان إلى رئيس  المدرسة وأعضاء الهيئتين الإدارية والتعليمية، ومتمنّياً لطلابها دوام  النجاح.
     وبمناسبة عيد مار يوسف المصادف في  اليوم التالي، هنّأ الجميع غبطتَه بعيد شفيعه الشخصي، وتمنّوا له عمراً  مديداً مقروناً بالصحّة والعافية والتوفيق في رعاية الكنيسة وأبنائها. وقطع  غبطته قالب الحلوى الذي قدّمته المدرسة بالمناسبة.
     هذا وقد رافق غبطتَه أصحابُ السيادة  المطارنة: مار غريغوريوس بطرس ملكي النائب البطريركي في القدس والأراضي  المقدسة والأردن، ومار يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت  البطريركية، ومار متياس شارل مراد أسقف الدائرة البطريركية، والأب ديفد  ملكي، والشمّاس كريم كلش، وهما معلّمان في المدرسة.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مارس 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل بالقداس في مدينة فاريسي الايطالية قبل مغادرتها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 احتفل صباح يوم الاحد 17 اذار 2019 غبطة  ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بالقداس الالهي في كنيسة  الصليب المقدس بمنطقة لافينا بونتي تريزا الواقعة ضمن مدينة  فاريسي Varese شمال ايطاليا بمشاركة المعاون البطريركي المطران مار  باسيليوس يلدو، والاب اوريليو باكاني مسؤول الرعية.
 وفي موعظته اكد البطريرك على التمسك  بالأيمان على مثال ابينا ابراهيم الذي انطلق من اور الكلدانية وبقى امينا  لله، هكذا علينا اليوم تقديم الشهادة الحقيقية ليسوع المسيح ثم شكر ابناء  الرعية والاب اوريليو على محبتهم وضيافتهم الكريمة.
 بعد ذلك توجه غبطة البطريرك ومعاونه الى محطة ميلانو للعودة الى روما.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 مارس 2019)

*حصول مؤسسة سورايا على الإجازة الرسمية من دائرة المنظمات غير الحكومية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بحضور (محمد طاهر التميمي ) المدير العام  لدائرة المنظمات غير الحكومية التابعة للأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء  العراقي في بغداد ، أستضافت مؤسسة سورايا للثقافة والإعلام مراسيم تسليم  شهادات التسجيل ل(19) منظمة ومؤسسة مسجلة لدى الدائرة والتي أقيمت على قاعة  المركز الأكاديمي الأجتماعي في عنكاوا وبمشاركة مدراء ورؤساء المنظمات  والمؤسسات المانحة للإجازة الرسمية .
 بدأت المراسيم بكلمة ترحيبية من قبل نوزاد  بولص الحكيم رئيس مؤسسة سورايا بعدها ألقيت كلمة تعريفية حول مهام وعمل  دائرة المنظمات من قبل (محمد طاهر التميمي ) المدير العام للدائرة ، ومن ثم  جرت المداخلات والنقاشات حول عمل المنظمات شارك فيها الحضور .
 وفي الختام تم توزيع شهادات التسجيل على(19) منظمة ومؤسسة من محافظات (نينوى ، أربيل ، دهوك )ومن مختلف المكونات.
 مبروك لمؤسسة سورايا للثقافة والاعلام  لنيل الأجازة الرسمية من دائرة المنظمات غير الحكومية من بغداد .. والى  الأمام في خدمة المسيرة الثقافية والإعلامية لشعبنا سورايا في العراق  الجديد .
   وألتقطت الصور الجماعية بهذه المناسبة


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2019)

*الشرطة المجتمعية في محافظة نينوى تعيد قطعة أرض لصاحبها المسيحي بعد أن تم بيعها في زمن "داعش"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- إيزيدي 24/
 جميل الجميل

 بعد تهجير المسيحيين من مدينة الموصل عام  2014 أثناء دخول العصابات المسلحة “داعش” بدأ العبث بأملاك المسيحيين  وبيوتهم حتى أدّى إلى بيع عقاراتهم والإستيلاء عليها من قبل بعض المواطنين  الذين إنتموا لتنظيم الدولة الإسلامية “داعش”.
 أصبح المسيحيّون يسكنون في مخيّمات  النازحين والقسم الأكبر منهم ترك العراق وسافر إلى بلدان المهجر، والقسم  الآخر منهم بقي في العراق وبدأت عودة المسيحيين إلى سهل نينوى منذ بدء  تحرير نينوى في الثالث والعشرين من كانون الأول 2016 ، تعرّضت بيوتهم  ومناطقهم إلى الخراب والدمار والسرقة وحرق بيوتهم وسرقة ممتلكاتهم وتخريب  كنائسهم.
 ضمن سلسلة مبادرات مجتمعية لإعادة الآواصر  الإجتماعية بين المكونات، وضمن خدمات الشرطة المجتمعية لتعزيز الإستقرار  المجتمعي في نينوى، وبإتصال من المواطن المسيحي يونس خالد يعقوب بالشرطة  المجتمعية لتقديم شكوى حول قطعة أرض يملكها تم بيعها في زمن تنظيم داعش من  قبل أحد المسلمين، قام النقيب زياد صلاح حمّادي بمبادرة مجتمعية لإعادة  حقوق المواطن المسيحي، حيث ذهب للتفاوض في أعادة قطعة الأرض وإعادة حقوقها  المسلوبة.
 أشار النقيب زياد صلاح لــ إيزيدي 24 وهو  ضابط في الشرطة المجتمعية في محافظة نينوى ” بتاريخ ١٢/٣/٢٠١٩ورد اتصال  هاتفي من المواطن (يونس خالد يعقوب) من اخواننا المسيحيين يسكن حي الزهور  يفيد بقيام مكتب عقارات القوسيات في منطقة البناء الجاهز ببيع قطعة ارض قام  بشرائها منذ عام ٢٠١٢ وبعد دخول عصابات داعش الى مدينة الموصل تم بيع نفس  القطعة الى شخص اخر وانه لا يرغب باقامة دعوة قضائية في الوقت الحاضر لحين  استنفاد الطرق الودية.
 وبيّن صلاح بأنه إستصحب المواطن يونس الى منطقة  القوسيات وإلتقى مع صاحب المكتب ومن ثم اللقاء مع شيخ العشيرة للشخص الذي  قام بالبيع والذي تعهد بدوره بحل الموضوع وطلب مهلة لذلك وبتاريخ  ١٦/٣/٢٠١٩،
 ووضّح صلاح بأنّه تلقى اتصال من الشيخ (علي الورشان ) وتم  التوصل الى اتفاق مع (المواطن يونس) بتراضي الطرفين وتعهد الشيخ بتسديد  مبلغ مليونين دينار كل يوم ١٥ من الشهر.
 وأكّد المواطن المسيحي يونس لـــ إيزيدي  24 ” إنّ هذه المبادرات المجتمعية وهذه المبادرة التي قام بها النقيب زياد  هي مبادرة مهمة جدا في إعادة الثقة بين المكونات بالإضافة إلى إعادة الحقوق  للمواطنين المسيحيين الذين سُلبت حقوقهم جراء الهجمة الأخيرة التي حصلت  لمحافظة نينوى.
 جدير ذكره في يوم 12 تموز نشر البيان  الخاص بأحوال المسيحيين من أهالي الموصل بالمنشورات الورقية وعبر مكبرات  الصوت ولأجل تخييرهم مابين الدخول في الإسلام أو دفع الجزية أو القتل،  ولاحقا تم تبديل البيان ببيان آخر جديد في يوم 17 تموز يخير فيه المسيحيون  بين مغادرة المدينة او القتل، وسبب ذلك نتيجة رفض البيان الأول حيث تم  تحديد مدة 24 ساعة لخروجهم ومصادرة املاكهم في مدينة الموصل وان لم يخرجوا  فسوف يتعرضون للقتل.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2019)

*وزير الهجرة يبحث مع رئيس ديوان أوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائية عودة النازحين والمهجرين إلى مناطقهم*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- صوت العراق/

 استقبل وزير الهجرة والمهجرين السيد نوفل  بهاء موسى امس رئيس ديوان أوقاف الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة  المندائية السيد رعد جليل كجه جي والوفد المرافق له في مقر الوزارة  بالعاصمة بغداد وتباحثا حول العقبات التي تواجه النازحين في مناطق سهل  نينوى فضلا عن المهاجرين العراقيين في دول المهجر والأسباب التي تحول دون  عودتهم وكيفية تشجيعهم على العودة لمناطقهم الأصلية .
 وأشار السيد الوزير على ان المكونات من  الديانة المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة يعدون مكون أساسي من مكونات الشعب  العراقي ورحيلهم يؤثر على التركيبة السكانية للبلاد ، مضيفا انه ” لا ندعم  بقاء العراقيين في الدول الأخرى لانهم يشكلون طاقات حية ووجودها في الداخل  يخدم التطور والتنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية للبلد ” .
 ولفت السيد موسى ان وزارة الهجرة  والمهجرين تعتمد على تشجيع المسيحيين و الايزيديين والصابئة المندائيين على  العودة إلى مناطقهم خصوصا أهالي سهل نينوى لأنهم جزء من الطيف العراقي  وبقائهم في المهجر والمخيمات يؤدي إلى حدوث خلل في التوازنات الاجتماعية  كونهم أبناء هذا الوطن وهم عبر التاريخ مارسوا طقوسهم الدينية بكل حرية.
 إلى ذلك اثنى رئيس أوقاف الديانات السيد  رعد جليل كجه جي على دور الوزارة وما تقوم به من خدمة للعوائل النازحة في  تقديم المساعدات والاحتياجات اللازمة لها و العمل على تشجيعها للعودة إلى  مناطق سكناها الأصلية في سهل نينوى .


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2019)

*الثقافة والفنون السريانية في "توثيق لهجات السوريث"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شاركت المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون  السريانية في ورشة عمل حول "توثيق لهجات السوريث"، التي أقامتها جامعة  كامبريج البريطانية، بالتعاون مع الجامعة الكاثوليكية في أربيل، وجمعية  حدياب للكفاءات، فضلا عن مديريتنا. وذلك في الجامعة الكاثوليكية يومي  الجمعة والسبت 15- 16 أذار 2019.
 وتلقى المتدربون دروساً خاصة ومكثفة حول  أهمية توثيق لهجات السوريث، وتمرن الطلبة المساهمون على توثيق نماذج من  لهجات السوريث: (لهجة بروار، برطلة، بغديدا، شقلاوا). وتمثلت مشاركة  المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية بالموظفتين السيدتين: لينا  بنيامين و ريتا عامر، إضافة إلى عدد من طلبة قسم اللغة السريانية في جامعة  صلاح الدين، والجامعة الكاثوليكية، وعدد من المهتمين باللغة السريانية  ولهجاتها. وفي ختام الورشة وزعت شهادات تقديرية للمشاركين.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مارس 2019)

*المنظمة اليسوعية حول العالم تقيم حفلا للطلبة الخريجين من ابناء شعبنا /عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعداد: قسم الأخبار

 بحضور نيافة المطران مارنيقوديموس داؤد  متي شرف رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان  للسريان الارثوذكس  والاب دنخا عبد الاحد راعي كنيسة ماريوسف للكلدان في عنكاوا اقامت المنظمة  اليسوعية للتعليم حول العالم بالتعاون مع جامعة ريجس الامريكية والجامعة  الكاثوليكية حفل تخرج كوكبة من الطلاب من ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري - دراسات  حرة عبر online learning، في قاعة الجامعة الكاثوليكية  في اربيل عنكاوا.
 استهل الحفل بالترحيب من قبل منسق المنظمة  اليسوعية للتعليم حول العالم رودي كنار بعدها اعتلى المنصة الاب بيتر  معربا عن سعادته بالحضور القادمين لهذا الاحتفال قائلا نحن مازلنا نبذل  جهدنا بالحديث مع المسؤولين لتسجيل هذا البرنامج online learning بالحكومة  ومازلنا نسعى ليكون معترفا به ونطلب المزيد من الابداع، ثم تلاه نيافة  المطران مارنيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف قائلا إننا لايمكن أن نتوقف عن محبتنا  للعلم والمعرفة رغم كل الضروف الصعبة التي نمر بها وهذا الشيء معروف جدا عن  شعبنا عبر التاريخ، حيث كان عندما يبني كنيسة يجب أن يبني مهعا مدرسة  وجامعة مشيرا نيافته الى أن العلم والإيمان خطياً يسيران معا دائما، وهنأ  نيافته  الطلاب وذويهم بهذه المناسبة.
 ثم  اعتلى المنصة الاب دنخا عبد الاحد  موضحا بان التعليم هو الذي به نستطيع ان نقبل الاخرين ونكون انسانيين اكثر  لانه يجب ان تكون ثمارنا هي التعليم.
  بعدها القى كل من الخريجات رواء ججي  والطالبة ريتا وفلورا بشير كلمات باللغة الانكليزية  بهذه المناسبة ليختتم  الحفل بتوزيع شهادات التخرج للخريجين بمشاركة نيافة المطران مارنيقوديموس  والاب دنخا والاب بيتر.






































​


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2019)

*أساقفة الموصل يعزون أهاليهم بفاجعة غرق العبارة في نهر دجلة*







    Zaid Al-Obeidi / AFP​ 
 عشتارتيفي*/*

 أساقفة الموصل يتضامنون مع أهاليهم في  مدينة الموصل الحدباء في مصابهم الأليم نتيجة الكارثة الكبرى والفاجعة  المؤلمة التي سببها جنوح العبارة وغرقها في نهر دجلة، أدى بفقدان أعداد  كبيرة من أبنائها وإصابة آخرين، أغلبهم من الأطفال والنساء، سائلين المولى  العظيم أن يرحم أعزاءنا المفقودين، ويسكنهم فسيح جنانهم، ويمنح المصابين  الشفاء العاجل، وأن يلهم ذويهم ونحن جميعا، شعبا ومسؤولين، الصبر والسلوان.
 إنه أرحم الراحمين
 المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي    المطران مار نيقوديموس داود متي شرف
 المطران مار طيماثيوس موسى الشماني  المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب الدومنيكي.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مارس 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يحتفل برسامة كوكبة من الشماسات والشمامسة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
    في صباح الجمعة 22 آذار 2109 احتفل  غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو برسامة كوكبة من  الشماسات والشمامسة (15 شماسة و 10 شماسا) من مختلف خورنات الابرشية  البطريركية في بغداد، وذلك في كاتدرائية مار يوسف – خربنده.
 وحضر حفل الرسامة المعاونون البطريركيون  أصحاب السيادة مار شليمون وردوني، مار باسيليوس يلدو ومار روبرت سعيد  جرجيس، وعدد من الكهنة والشمامسة والشماسات، وحشد كبير من المؤمنين.
 وفي بدء موعظته، ترحم غبطته على ارواح  الضحايا في فاجعة غرق العبارة في نهر دجلة يوم الخميس 21 اذار 2019، والتي  راح ضحيتها نحو 100  شخص معظمهم من النساء والأطفال. وتأسف على غياب  اجراءات السلامة، وعلى الشعور بعدم المسؤولية من قبل القائمين، على هذه  الوسيلة الترفيهية السياحية.
 وبصدد الرسامة، شكرا غبطته المتقدمين  للرسامة، مؤكدا على دور العلمانيين والعلمانيات في مسيرة الكنيسة، ضمن  كهنوتهم العام. ودعاهم إلى المضي في انعاش حياة الصلاة والليتورجيا وزيارة  العوائل.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مارس 2019)

*صلوات في جميع كنائس بغداد الكلدانية من اجل ضحايا الموصل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 اليوم الاحد 24 اذار 2019 ترفع في جميع  كنائس بغداد الكلدانية صلوات من اجل ضحايا فاجعة العبارة في الموصل، وسوف  يقوم غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بزيارة الموصل  وحمل مساعدة مالية الى العائلات المنكوبة توزع بالتنسيق مع “خلية الازمة”  التي شكلها دولة رئيس الوزراء. كما سيقيم صلاة  جنائزية عن راحة الضحايا   في كنيسة  بالموصل بعدها ستكون وقفة حداد بالشموع  والورود في باحة  الكنيسة.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مارس 2019)

*رئيس السرياني العالمي التقى اساقفة زحلة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 زار رئيس حزب "الاتحاد السرياني العالمي "  إبراهيم مراد يرافقه امين عام الحزب ميشال ملو ومسؤول منطقة المعلقة  الميدان جوزف شمعي، سيادة المطران عصام يوحنا درويش رئيس اساقفة الفرزل  وزحلة والبقاع للروم الملكيين الكاثوليك، وسيادة المطران جوزف معوض راعي  ابرشية زحلة المارونية.

 وبحسب بيان صادر عن الحزب، اعلان أن مراد  بحث مع السادة المطارنة الاوضاع العامة  واعتبر ان "لبنان والشرق الاوسط مر  ويمر بأزمات عديدة، لكننا ثابتون في ارضنا ومهد مسيحنا وحضارتنا،  واكمل   أنه لا بد أن يتجدد الامل في العيش الحر الكريم لشعبنا والشعوب الساعية الى  الاخوة والمحبة والشراكة الحقيقية" وخاصة بعد أن شاركنا في انهاء اسطورة  التنظيم الارهابي داعش الذي يعد  الاخطر على البشرية جمعاء في عصرنا  الحديث، وأكد أننا كحزب ننتهج مفهوم اخوة الشعوب ونسعى مع شركاء كثر في  المنطقة لانتاج دساتير جديدة تحترم التعددية والديمقراطية وترسخ الحرية  والعدالة الانسانية بين مكوناتها الدينية والاثنية والقومية بعد صراعات  وحروب وويلات دمرت القيم الانسانية ورسخت التطرف والارهاب والغاء كل ما هو  مختلف.

 كذلك تطرق الوفد مع السادة المطارنة الى  اوضاع مدينة زحلة والبقاع ومتطلبات ابناءها من مشاريع انمائية وخدماتية  واطلعوا من سيادتهما على الخدمات والنشاطات الروحية والاجتماعية والخدماتية  التي يقدمونها لابناء المنطقة.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مارس 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يتفقّد مشروع كنيسة ومركز مار أفرام البطريركي في ضهر صفرا، محافظة طرطوس، سوريا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 ظهر يوم السبت ظ¢ظ£ آذار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، قام غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، بزيارة تفقّدية إلى مشروع كنيسة ومركز مار أفرام البطريركي الذي  تقوم البطريركية بتشييده في ضهر صفرا، محافظة طرطوس، سوريا.
     رافق غبطتَه في هذه الزيارة سيادةُ  المطران مار ثيوفيلوس فيليب بركات رئيس أساقفة حمص وحماة والنبك، والأب  حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، ومن إكليروس أبرشية حمص الأب جورج الخوري  والشمّاس حميد مسّوح.
     واستُقبِل غبطتُه من الأستاذ جورج  حنّا عضو المكتب التنفيذي لمحافظة طرطوس، ممثّلاً محافظ طرطوس الأستاذ  صفوان أبو سعدة، ورئيس بلدية الروضة الأستاذ بشّار بشارة، ورئيس بلدية ضهر  صفرا المهندس الياس صايغ.
     كما كان في استقبال غبطته والوفد  المرافق الدكتورة زكيّة حنّا، المشرفة على تنفيذ المشروع، والمهندس الأستاذ  طارق المعلا، والعاملون معهم في لجنة المشروع.
     تفقّد غبطته سير العمل في المشروع حيث  العمل جارٍ على قدم وساق وقد تمّ إنجاز بناء هيكل كنيسة مار أفرام. ويتمّ  العمل في المرحلة الراهنة على إنهاء بناء أقسام المركز الذي سيضمّ غرفاً  وقاعاتٍ ومشتملات أخرى.
     اجتمع غبطته مع لجنة المشروع، واستمع  إلى تقرير عن سير الأعمال من الدكتورة زكيّة حنّا، وزوّد اللجنة بتوجيهاته،  مثنياً على الهمّة العالية والعمل الذي تقوم اللجنة، ومثمّناً الجهود  المبذولة في متابعة مراحل البناء. وسأل غبطتُه الرب يسوع أن يبارك جميع  العاملين وعائلاتهم ويكمّل معهم هذا المشروع الهامّ والحيوي، بشفاعة القديس  مار أفرام.


----------



## paul iraqe (25 مارس 2019)

*نيافة الأسقف مار عبديشوع أوراهام يمثل كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العلاقات الكنسية في هولندا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية ابرشية اوربا/  

 بدعوة من مطران الكنيسة الكاثوليكية  القديم  JORIS A.O.L. VERCAMMEN شارك نيافة الأسقف مار عبديشوع أوراهام  أسقف أبرشية أوربا لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في المؤتمر الذي عقد في مدينة  أمسفورد الهولندية بحضور ممثلين عن مختلف الكنائس. وقد رافق نيافته كل من  الخوراسقف أسطفانوس يلدا كاهن رعية مار بنيامين في هولندا والسيد كوردن  ملهم رئيس اللجنة العاملة للرعية.

 هذا وقد وصل نيافته يوم الأربعاء 20 أذار  2019 إلى مدينة أمسفورد الهولندية، مباشرة بعد عودته من مدينة فيينا  النمساوية التي كان في زيارة رعوية لها يوم الأحد الماضي لتفقد أحوال رعية  مار أوكين وترأس القداس الالهي فيها.

 وفي المؤتمر التقى نيافته بغبطة المطران  مار بوليكاربوس أوكين أيدين مطران الكنيسة السريانية الأرثذوكسية في هولندا  والذي قام مشكورا لحبه الأخوي لنيافة الأسقف، بالعمل على أن يتم توجيه  الدعوة لنيافته.

 مشاركة نيافته في المؤتمر جاءت ليتم  التعريف بكنيسة المشرق الآشورية ودورها وتاريخها المميز عبر التاريخ، هذا  وقد تحدث غبطة المطران مار بوليكاربوس أوكين أيدين عن دور أباء كنيسة  المشرق أمثال مار نرساي ومار أفرام وغيرهم ممن أثروا المكتبات بكتبهم  ومؤلفاتهم التي تتحدث عن طقوس كنيسة المشرق. ومن جانبه تحدث نيافته عن  الدور المميز لاباء كنيسة المشرق والكنيسة السريانية الأرثذوكسية في ترجمة  الكثير من الكتب من اللغة اليونانية إلى العربية والسريانية حيث كان لهذا  العمل أثر كبير في نشر العلم والمعرفة.

 بعدها أقيمت مآدبة غذاء من قبل بدعوة من  مطران الكنيسة الكاثوليكية القديم  JORIS A.O.L. VERCAMMEN أحتفاءا بنيافة  الأسقف مار عبديشوع وغبطة مار بوليكاربوس ليكون هناك حديث مطول بين الطرفين  في مختلف الأمور، ومنها المساعدات لكنيسة المشرق الأشورية في شتى الامور.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2019)

*في طريقه الى الموصل، أنشطة البطريرك ساكو في عينكاوا *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 وصل الى عينكاوا نهار الثلاثاء ٢٦ آذار  ٢٠١٩ غبطة ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو مع معاونيه مار  باسيليوس يلدو ومار روبرت سعيد جرجيس والسكرتير الاب نويل فرمان وذلك  استعدادا للذهاب في اليوم اللاحق الأربعاء الى الموصل لوقفة الصلاة من اجل  ضحايا العبّارة.
 وفي هذه المناسبة زار غبطته مطرانية  الكلدان في عينكاوا حيث التقى سيادة المطران مار بشار متي ورده رئيس أساقفة  ابرشية أربيل للكلدان. وزار في المطرانية العلامة ومعلم الأجيال الكهنوتية  الأب البير أبونا. وفي مقر إقامته كرّم غبطته الشاب الموصلي الناشط محمد  آل زكريا وتقييما لجهوده نحو بناء مجتمع عراقي متعدد ووطني أهداه درع  البطريركية.
 وأخيرا وليس آخرا استقبل غبطته باقة  مزدهرة وواعدة من الشباب وروادهم ينتمون الى موسسة شلاما القادمين من  ميشيغن بلغ عددهم ١٣ من الجنسين وتداول معهم بروح المودة الأبوية سبل  التواصل مع بلاد الأجداد وطرق توفير الدعم والانتعاش للحضور المسيحي على  ارض الوطن الام.
 وحضر عددا من هذه اللقاءات الاب أفرام  كليانا دنخا مدير معهد شمعون الصفا البطريركي الكهنوتي. كما حضر جانبا من  هذه اللقاءات سعادة السفير البابوي المطران البيرتو أورتيغا القادم  للمشاركة في وقفة الموصل لليوم التالي.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2019)

*‹مجلس حكماء سهل نينوى› يرفض إقامة «المدن الجديدة» بالقرب من السهل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- باسنيوز/

 أعلن ‹مجلس حكماء سهل نينوى›، امس  الاثنين، رفضه إقامة «المدن الجديدة» بالقرب من السهل للمحافظة على  ديموغرافية المنطقة والأراضي الزراعية المحيطة به، فيما دعا الحكومة  المركزية إلى إيجاد مناطق بديلة لإقامة تلك المدن دون أن تسبب القلق لأبناء  المحافظة.
 وقال عضو المجلس أبو جعفر الشبكي لـ  (باسنيوز)، إن «مجلس حكماء سهل نينوى يرفض إقامة المدن الجديدة بالقرب من  السهل للمحافظة على ديموغرافية المنطقة والأراضي الزراعية المحيطة به والتي  غالباً ما تكون غنية بمياه الأمطار»، مبيناً بأن «تلك المنطقة تسكنها  مكونات مختلفة من التركمان والإيزيدية والمسيحيين والشبك وجميع تلك  المكونات تعرضت للإبادة الجماعية فيما سبق وبالتالي هناك تخوف وقلق في  صفوفها».
 وأشار الشبكي، إلى أن «المجلس دعا الحكومة  المركزية إلى إيجاد مناطق بديلة لإقامة تلك المدن دون أن تسبب القلق  لأبناء المحافظة»، مضيفاً بأن «دعوة المجلس تم إبلاغها إلى مدير بلديات  الموصل من أجل إيصالها إلى الحكومة المركزية والذي وعد بتقديم توصياته إلى  الأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء بهذا الصدد».
 يذكر أن البرنامج الحكومي لرئاسة مجلس  الوزراء يتضمن إنشاء مدن جديدة في كل المحافظات وبمساحة 50% من أصل مساحة  المدينة، وتم تخصيص  17000 دونم في محافظة نينوى، على أن يتم إنشاء مدينة  في محور طريق الموصل - كركوك بالقرب من سهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 مارس 2019)

*في برطلي مهرجان للغة الأم السريانية بمناسبة السنة الدولية للغة الأم*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كتابة - بهنام شمني
 تصوير - متي ال مجي

 بمناسبة السنة الدولية واليوم العالمي  للغة الام أقام منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون السريانية مهرجانا احتفاء  بلغتنا الام (السريانية) على قاعة المركز الثقافي المسيحي لكنيسة ماركوركيس  في برطلي .
 حضر المهرجان نيافة المطران صليبا شمعون  المستشار البطريركي والاباء الكهنة. الاب الخوري قرياقوس حنا طراجي والاب  بهنام للو والاب بهنام بينوكا والاب ثاوفيلوس مسعود ال يَسّو ومدراء ورؤساء  وممثلي عدد من المؤسسات والدوائر الحكومية والفعاليات المدنية والكنسية  والاجتماعية العاملة في برطلي ومدراء المدارس والعاملين في المؤسسات  التعليمية في برطلي وجمهور كبير غصت بهم قاعة الاحتفال.  
 بدأ المهرجان بالوقوف دقيقة صمت حدادا على  ارواح الضحايا الشهداء من ابناء اهلنا في الموصل الذين فقدوا حياتهم غرقا  في حادث غرق العبارة في نهر دجلة بالموصل.
  ليتابع بعدها منهاج المهرجان الذي طغت  على جميع فقراته اللغة السريانية، واستهل بنشيد (أثرو ديل) لمجموعة من  الطلبة ثم كلمة المهرجان لمدير منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون السريانية  بهنام شمني ألقاها بالسريانية استهلها بعد ترحيبه بالحضور بمقولة للملفونو  نعوم فائق (من لا يعرف لغته لا يعرف لماذا خلق) مذكرا بالدواعي التي فرضت  على الامم المتحدة تخصيص يوم للاحتفال باللغات الام وهي تذكيرها العالم  والمتحدثين بهذه اللغات باهمية التنوع الثقافي واللغوي وضرورة الحفاظ على  هذه اللغات التي تعتبر ثراء للتاريخ والثقافة ومنها لغتنا السريانية التي  لعبت دورا مهما في الحضارة والثقافة العالمية.
 اضف الى ذلك انها اول لغة طرقت مسامعنا  عندما صرخت امهاتنا بنا يوم حضورنا الى هذا العالم. ثم استعرض بهنام شمني  في كلمته ادوار تقدم الاهتمام باللغة السريانية في التاريخ الحديث حتى وصل  بها الامر الى الاعتراف بها كلغة رسمية في الدستور العراقي وبدء التعليم  بها في المدارس في المناطق التي يشكل المتحدثون حضورا جيدا. ليتوالى بعدها  طلبة عدد من مدارس برطلة المشاركة في المهرجان في عرض ما تعلموه بهذه اللغة  (السريانية) ان كان انشادا او شعرا او قراءة او ترنيما. في حين قدمت فرقة  فلكلورية لمجموعة من شباب وشابات برطلي حركات تعبيرية على موسيقى اغاني  سريانية.
 ليختتم المهرجان الذي نال اعجاب الحاضرين  واستمر لساعتين من الزمان بتقديم الشهادات التقديرية والهدايا على المدارس  ومعلمي اللغة السريانية فيها .
 يذكر ان الامم المتحدة قد اعتبرت هذه السنة ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© السنة الدولية للغة الام.





































































​


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2019)

*الكردينال ساكو يلتقي رئيس الجمهورية العراقي د. برهم صالح*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 التقى غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى مساء الخميس 28 آذار 2019 فخامة رئيس  الجمهورية العراقية، الدكتور برهم صالح والسيد أبو مهدي المهندس، مسؤول  الحشد الشعبي.
 تناول الحديث وضع بلدات سهل نينوى واستقرارها والحفاظ على حقوق المكوَّن المسيحي.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2019)

*كممثل عن المكون المسيحي النائب عن كتلة المجلس الشعبي ريحان حنا ترافق رئيس البرلمان العراقي الى الولايات المتحدة الامريكية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بزيارة رسمية الى الولايات المتحدة  الامريكية رافقت النائب عن كتلة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري  في البرلمان العراقي ريحان حنا ايوب كممثل عن المكون المسيحي رئيس البرلمان  العراقي محمد الحلبوسي والوفد المرافق له ، والتقى الوفد في احدى محطاته  بالسيدة نانسي رئيسة مجلس النواب الامريكي وخلال هذه الزيارة الى الكونغرس  قدم رئيس البرلمان دعوة رسمية لرئيس مجلس النواب الامريكي لزيارة مجلس  النواب العراقي.
 وقدمت النائبة ريحان بدورها كعضوة في لجنة  العلاقات الخارجية دعوة بأسم اللجنة لتفعيل لجنة الصداقة الامريكية  العراقية لتقوية وتمتين العلاقات بين البلدين وتبادل الزيارات بين اعضاء  اللجان للبلدين ولاقى المقترح قبولا جيدا ورحبت بالفكرة ... اضافة الى ذلك  تم مناقشة المشاكل والعراقيل التي تواجه المكون المسيحي في العراق عموما  وفي سهل نينوى بشكل خاص وتم توضيح هذه الامور بشكل تفصيلي الى الجانب  الامريكي وابدو تعاون وتجاوب كبيرين بخصوص هذا الموضوع.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مارس 2019)

*المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية تختتم الدورة التطويرية لمادة اللغة السريانية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق
 اختتمت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  الدورة التطويرية في مادة اللغة السريانية والتي اقامتها بالتعاون مع  المديرية العامة للاعداد والتدريب والتطوير التربوي، وذلك للفترة 24 – 28  اذار 2019 على قاعة مدرسة مريم البتول الاهلية المختلطة في بغداد، شارك  فيها 28 متدرب في صفين، الصف الاول شمل معلمي ومدرسي اللغة، والصف الثاني  جاء في مقر المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية وشمل موظفي المديرية.
 شهد يوم الختام تقديم المحاضرات من قبل  السادة (سالم اسطيفان وعماد داود ورمزي كمليل)، كما تم اجراء الاختبارات  التحريرية والشفوية للمتدربين من المعلمين والمدرسين لمادة اللغة  السريانية.
 يذكر ان الدورة جاءت بادارة السيدة فلورنس  بهنام مدير قسم الاعداد والتدريب في الدراسة السريانية، وهدفت الى تطوير  الامكانات اللغوية للمعلمين والمدرسين وموظفين الدراسة السريانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2019)

*بمشاركة النائب ريحان حنا و بناء على الدعوة  التي قدمها رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي الى ممثلي المكونات في امريكا ..  التوصل الى اهم توصيات هذا اللقاء / واشنطن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
  1- تشكيل هيئة استشارية برعاية رئيس مجلس  النواب العراقي تتكون من ابناء الجالية العراقية في المهجر مع ابناء  المكونات في الداخل لاستقطاب الكفاءات والخبرات العراقية في الخارج  والاستفادة منهم في داخل ...
 2-  تخصيص جلسات في مجلس النواب العراقي تتناول مشاكل وعراقيل في  سهل نينوى وسنجار وايجاد الحلول الواقعية لها...
 3-  تأكيد على انخراط ابناء المكونات في  جميع مفاصل الدولة واهمها في الاجهزة الامنية للحفاظ على التوازن وتمثيل  المكونات في جميع المؤسسات ...
 4- تعامل مع ملف مناطق التي تتواجد فيها  المكونات من جانبها الانساني وليس سياسي واخذ بعين الاعتبار الملف الانساني  والاجتماعي وابعاده عن الصراعات السياسية ...
 5- المضي بزيادة عدد مقاعد الكوتا اسوة  بقانون مجالس المحافظات التي تم قراءته قراءة اولى في مجلس النواب العراقي  اضافة الى ذلك اشاد رئيس مجلس النواب بدور الذي يقدمونه ممثلي الاقليات وهم  افضل من يدافعون عن حقوقهم واكد على دعم كل المشاريع التي تخص المكونات...


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2019)

*مرجعية مسيحية موحدة والدعم الدولي وتعاطف الغالبية المسلمة*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 بمناسبة أعياد اكيتو “السنة البابلية”
 الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو
 لقد بدأت بعض الأقلام المسيحية تشعر  بالخطر، وتدعو الى تشكيل مرجعية مسيحية علمانية موحدة بمستوى الازمة. ولقد  قرأتُ هذه الدعوات باهتمامٍ وتمعُّن، لأنها تعطي أملاً لتغيير المشهد  المسيحي العراقي. إزاء كل هذا، أتمنى أن تهبّ روح منعشة على واقعنا  “الرمادي” المُقلِق والمُخيف، لتُعيننا على مواجهة التحديات المهدِّدة  لوجودنا التاريخي. كلنا نتحمل هذه المسؤولية المصيرية. وهنا اُنوِّه بقوة  الى ما عبَّرتْ عنه العديد من الدول الكبرى من اهتمام بالمسيحيين وحرصٍ على  بقائهم في أوطانهم ودعمهم لحقوقهم كاملة كمواطنين متساويين في الحقوق  والواجبات. وأذكر على سبيل المثال: أمريكا وروسيا وفرنسا وانكلترا وألمانيا  وإيطاليا واسبانيا والنمسا وهنغاريا فضلا عن الفاتيكان. الخ.
 ببساطة، إني أعزو هذا الدعم الى ما عاناه  المسيحيون، ولا يزالون، من أعمال العنف والاضطهاد وإلارهاب؛ وأيضا الى  تأكيد الغالبية المسلمة على ضرورة بقاء المسيحيين في بلدهم واستمرارهم في  العيش ضمن مجتمع متعدد، بعيداً عن التطرف والطائفية والمحاصصة، وخصوصاً  انَّ المسيحيين هم سكان البلد الأصليين.
 لقد نَخَرتْ الهجرة الجسم المسيحي لأسباب  واقعية، واخذت أعدادهم تتضاءل بشكل مخيف، وإذا استمرت الهجرة والتشظّي  وضبابية الرؤية على هذا النحو، فمصيرنا سيكون مثل مصير اليهود عام 1948.  اني أحترم القرار الشخصي في الهجرة والشخص هو من  يتحمل مسؤولية قراره،  لكنني لست الشخص الذي يطلب من أية جهة تسهيل ذلك، لأني اؤمن أن الهجرة سوسٌ  ينخر الجسم المسيحي، بسبب التشتت هنا وهناك والضياع في ثقافات ومجتمعات  جديدة وغريبة عن تراثنا وثقافتنا، سوسٌ ينخره معنوياً حتى لو بقي البدن  حياً!
 لذا اُجدد دعوتي للمسيحيين العراقيين إلى  التغيير في رؤياهم وفي سلوكهم بدلاً من الانتقادات غير النافعة والصراعات  من أجل مصالح ضيقة: فالموصل فرِغَت من مسيحيّيها، وهناك ضغوطات على بلدات  سهل نينوى من أجل تغيير ديموغرافيتها، والتأثير السلبي على من عاد إليها،  والكل يعلم أن معظم الأحزاب المسيحية مختَرَقة، واجنداتها السياسية لا تأخذ  بعين الاعتبار الوجود المسيحي، وتشهد على ذلك الانتخابات الاخيرة. لذا  فالمسؤولية الملقاة على عاتقنا كمسيحيين تتطلب منا أن نتحد ونشكّل مرجعية  بمستوى المأساة، وإلا فإن القادم أسوأ.
 أجل، بات ضرورياً الآن، أكثر من أي وقت  مضى، رفض حالة الشؤم واليأس، والتحرك السريع لجمع الشمل، لإنقاذ ما يمكن  إنقاذه، لأن القواسم مشتركة وهي عديدة والمصير واحد؛ وثمة ثقافة مسيحية  مشتركة لا تقبل التقسيم؛ وبعيداً عن تجاذبات التسمية وصراع المصالح، ينبغي  الآن، وليس غداً، تشكيل “خلية أزمة” من كلا الجنسين: من أشخاص مخلصين لهم  قدرات فكرية وعملية واضحة وقراءة وتنظير للواقع، والعمل على تأسيس مكتب رصد  (مرصد مسيحيّي العراق) لمتابعة الانتهاكات بحقهم، بجدية تامة، خصوصا قانون  الاحوال الشخصية.
 إننا نحتاج الى أفعال وليس الى ثرثرة  المنتقدين الطارئين وغريبي الأطوار غير المسؤولة. على المسيحيين داخل  العراق وخارجه تحمل مسؤولياتهم التاريخية من خلال الحوار الصادق والحكمة  والرؤية. نحن ككنيسة نبقى بالطرق المسموحة والمناسبة ندعمهم، ولكن من دون  ان نحلّ محلّهم. هذا هو في اعتقادي، المخرَج الوحيد الحضاري لتغيير واقعنا  وتقوية بقائنا في أرض الآباء والأجداد، وتأدية دورنا الريادي في وطننا  الأم، ونحن جزء لا يتجزأ من نسيجه.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2019)

*قداس إلهي في كاتدرائية “الأربعين شهيد”  للأرمن الأرثوذكس بحلب ترأسه كاثوليكوس للأرمن الأرثوذكس لبيت كيليكيا آرام  الأول كيشيشيان بمناسبة إعادة تدشين الكاتدرائية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ازتاك بالعربي/
 ترأس كاثوليكوس الأرمن الأرثوذكس لبيت  كيليكيا آرام الأول كيشيشيان القداس الإلهي الذي أقيم في كاتدرائية  “الأربعين شهيد” للأرمن الأرثوذكس في حي الصليبية بحلب القديمة، وذلك بعد  الانتهاء من أعمال الترميم.
 وفي كلمته أكد قداسة الكاثوليكوس أن إعادة  افتتاح الكاتدرائية بعد إعادة ترميم الأضرار التي لحقت بها بسبب الأعمال  الإرهابية دليل على انتصار الشعب السوري على الإرهاب الذي حاول تدمير سورية  وتخريبها خلال السنوات الثماني الماضية.
 وقال الكاثوليكوس كيشيشيان إن سورية  “ستبقى أرض المحبة والإخاء والعيش المشترك واليوم نحن نعمل معا ونتشارك  لإعادة إعمار سورية وتحقيق الازدهار لها من جديد وبهذه المناسبة نرفع أسمى  ايات الشكر والعرفان للسيد الرئيس بشار الأسد الذي كان له الفضل الأكبر في  إعادة إحياء هذه الكاتدرائية وإعمارها”.
 وقال في كلمته: “المجد كل المجد لك أيها  الرب فقط أعطينا الفرصة الروحية هذه لإعادة تدشين وسع الكنيسة الأم هذه  والتي كانت منذ قرون طويلة مقرا لترسيم ودفن كثيرين من البطاركة والرؤساء  الروحيين فيها، معرباً عن تمنياته بإعادة السلام والطمأنينة الى ربوع سوريا  والشعب السوري.
 بدوره أشار المطران شاهان سركيسيان مطران الأرمن الأرثوذكس لأبرشية حلب وتوابعها بالجهود التي بذلها الجميع لترميم الكاتدرائية.
 كما استقبل الكاثوليكوس عدد من المسؤولين  ورؤساء أبرشيات وكنائس الطوائف المسيحية في حلب الذين اتوا للترحيب بقدومه  وأخذ بركته. حيث اكد في كلمته لهم شدّد قداسته على ضرورة تقوية التعاون بين  كافة الطوائف المسيحية، مشدداً على ضرورة العيش المشترك ووحدة التعاون.
 كما ترأس قداسة الكاثوليكوس آرام الأول  المأدبة الرسمية التي أقيمت على شرفه بمشاركة ممثلي الطائفة وحضور شخصيات  رسمية وفعاليات المدينة. ألقى قداسته كلمته وشدّد فيها على أهمية إلتفاف  أبناء الطائفة في سوريا حول الكنيسة ومؤسساتها لتعزيز الوحدة بينهما والعمل  سوياً من أجل مصلحة الطائفة الأرمنية وسوريا.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 أبريل 2019)

*الدراسة السريانية تشارك في حضور مؤتمر (الأب الكرملي رائد التحديث الثقافي في العراق)*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد / ابراهيم شمو
 اقامت مؤسسة "منبر العقل" في الاتحاد  العام للأدباء والكتاب في العراق بالتنسيق مع كنيسة الاباء الكرمليين،  المؤتمر العلمي الثقافي (الأب الكرملي رائد التحديث الثقافي في العراق)  وذلك صباح يوم الاثنين الموافق 25 اذار 2019 في كنيسة ام الاحزان بمنطقة  الشورجة في بغداد. بحضور غبطة البطريرك الكاردينال مار لويس روفائيل الاول  ساكو بطريرك الكلدان في العراق والعالم.
  هذا شارك وفد من المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية في حضور المؤتمر حيث ضم الوفد السادة خالد متي وسمير اسعد، الى  جانب حضور نواب في البرلمان العراقي وعدد من الاستاذة والادباء والمفكرين  والاباء الكهنة الافاضل ورجال دين اسلامي. وشاركت فيه وزارة الثقافة  والسياحة والاثار والمجمع العلمي العراقي وكلية العلوم الإسلامية جامعة  بغداد ومركز إحياء التراث العلمي العربي جامعة بغداد.
 بدأ المؤتمر بزيارة ضريح الأب انستاس ماري  الكرملي في منطقة الشورجة ورفع الحاضرون الصلاة على روحه ، بعدها ابتدا  المؤتمر اعماله وتضمنت جلساته موضوعات حول الاب الكرملي وهي: (الكرملي  وجهوده اللغوية، استدراكات الأب انستاس ماري الكرملي على المعجمات اللغوية،  الأب الكرملي مجمعيا، الهوية العراقية وكشوفاتها في فكر الكرملي ، مراسلات  الأب الكرملي مع مثقفي عصره، تخطيط ريازة الكنيسة لدى الآباء الكرمليين  وعمارتها).
 وفي ختام المؤتمر ألقى الأب البيرت هشام  توصيات المؤتمر الذي تضمن: دعوة الجهات الحكومية باعلى مستوياتها ومؤسساتها  العلمية والثقافية للعمل على احياء ذكرى الاب الكرملي وجهوده ليكون ذلك  سياقا لتكريم الشخصيات العلمية والثقافية الفاعلة في مسار الثقافة العراقية  وادوارها المختلفة، والرعاية الكاملة والعاجلة لكنيسة الكرمليين لتصبح  معلما تاريخيا. وجعل المؤتمر تقليدا سنويا ودعوة الجهات المعنية لاطلاق اسم  الأب الكرملي على احد شوارع بغداد، ودعوة وزارة الثقافة للاهتمام بمخطوطات  الكرملي وطبعها ونشرها، ودعوة وزارة التربية والتعليم لإدراج اسم الكرملي  في المناهج الدراسية.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2019)

*راهبات مرسلات المحبة للأم تريزا يزُرْنَ البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال  لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى صباح الخميس 4 نيسان 2019 في مقر  البطريركية – المنصور ببغداد، الأخت ريو مسؤولة الشرق الأوسط لراهبات  مرسلات المحبة للأم تيريزا برفقة عدد من الأخوات المقيمات في العراق.
 واستفسر غبطته منهنَّ عن سبل مساعدتهن  للقيام بواجبهن الإنساني، وقدم بعض المقترحات عن فكرتهن لفتح بيت آخر، وفي  أي منطقة شعبية متواضعة في بغداد.
 وقد وجهت الأخوات لغبطته الدعوة لحضور  الاحتفال بافتتاح البيت الجديد الذي سيتم الاتفاق عليه، وذلك في أوائل شهر  أيار. كما تحدثن مع غبطته عن رغبتهن في اقتفاء خطى المؤسسة القديسة الأم  تريزا، في خدمة الأيتام في البلدان الاسلامية وفي المناطق الشعبية.
 حضر اللقاء سيادة المطران مار باسيليوس  يلدو، المعاون البطريركي والأب نويل فرمان سكرتير البطريرك والدكتورة إخلاص  مقدسي، أمينة سر البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2019)

*وفد من تيار المستقبل الأيزيدي يزور مؤسسة سورايا ويقدم التهاني الى شعبنا بمناسبة أعياد أكيتو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 زار (عادل شيخ فرمان) مؤسس حركة تيار  المستقبل الأيزيدي مقر مؤسسة سورايا للثقافة والاعلام وقدم التهاني الى  شعبنا سورايا بمناسبة أعياد أكيتو والقيامة المجيدة وتباحث في اللقاء مع  نوزاد بولص الحكيم رئيس المؤسسة سبل تعزيز وتطوير العلاقات الأخوية بين  المسيحيين والأيزيديين في العراق وأقليم كوردستان والعمل المشترك في حماية  حقوق المكونات الدينية والقومية بما يضمنه الدستور العراقي وضرورة تمثيل  الـأخوة الأيزيدية في مجلس النواب العراقي وبرلمان كوردستان وفي المؤسسات  الحكومية وتوسيع التبادل والتنسيق المشترك في خدمة حقوق المكونات التي  تعرضت للقتل والتهميش والارهاب خلال الاعوام الماضية .


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2019)

*العيادة الطبية المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري تزور قرية اشكفدلي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بتاريخ 3/4/2019 ، قامت العيادة الطبية  المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري بزيارة قرية  اشكفدلي وقاموا بفحص 42 من المرضى من العوائل النازحة من الموصل وتم  إعطائهم العلاج اللازم.
 وقد شكر أهالي القرية كادر العيادة وإدارة المجلس الشعبي لتوفيرهم هذه الخدمات.
 وطالب أهالي القرية بنقل معاناتهم من انعدام الخدمات الصحية وعدم وجود أي منظمة او جهة حكومية توفر لهم هذه الخدمات.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2019)

*ألواح طينية مغطاة بالكتابة المسمارية ضمن بقايا مدينة قديمة مفقودة قرب السليمانية باقليم كوردستان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- رووداو/

علماء الآثار يكتشفون بقايا مدينة "مفقودة" يصل عمرها الى 4 آلاف سنة في إقليم كوردستان
 تمكن فريق من علماء الآثار الفرنسيين، من العثور على بقايا مدينة قديمة مفقودة قرب محافظة السليمانية في إقليم كوردستان.

 وأفاد المركز الوطني الفرنسي للبحوث العلمية، في موقعه الرسمي، إن "خبراء  الآثار لم يتمكنوا في السابق من استكشاف الموقع إلا بعد رحيل الرئيس  العراقي الأسبق صدام حسين، وزوال الصراعات في المنطقة".

 وتقع المدينة، التي يعتقد أن عمرها يصل لأربعة آلاف سنة، بالقرب من سلسلة جبال زاغروس، وعثر عليها في موقع تنقيب يدعى كونارا.
 وبعد ست عمليات تنقيب بين عامي 2012  و2018، اكتشف الباحثون أسساً حجرية كبيرة في الموقع يرجع تاريخها إلى حوالي  2200 سنة قبل الميلاد.

 وتقع المدينة على الحدود الغربية  لإمبراطورية بلاد ما بين النهرين، وربما كانت مركزا مهما لشعب جبلي قديم  يعرف باسم "لولوبي"، وزوال المدينة حدث قبل حوالي 4000 عام عندما التهمتها  النيران وفقا للخبراء.

 و لايزال اسم المدينة مجهولا، لكن خبراء  الآثار يعتزمون إجراء مزيد من عمليات التنقيب في الموقع الخريف المقبل،  فيما قالت عالمة الآثار كريستين كيبينسكي التي شاركت في استكشاف الموقع "لم  نتوقع اكتشاف مدينة هنا على الإطلاق".

 وتم العثور على عشرات  الألواح الطينية المغطاة بالكتابة المسمارية في المدينة، من بينها ألواح  تتحدث عن الزراعة وعمليات تسليم الدقيق.

 وقال المختص في الكتابة  المسمارية فيليب كلانسير إن "السكان الذين عاشوا في المدينة كان لديهم فهم  جيد للكتابة الأكادية والسومرية، وكذلك فهم لجيرانهم في بلاد ما بين  النهرين".
 الباحثون اكتشفوا أيضا مجموعة من الأدوات والقطع الفخارية التي يعتقد أن سكان المدينة استخدموها في عمليات البيع والشراء والتجارة.

 ويعتقد الخبراء أن "الزراعة وتربية الحيوانات كانت سببا رئيسيا لانتعاش  المدينة، إذ اكتشف علماء الآثار بقايا ماعز وأغنام وأبقار، مما يشير إلى  وجود نظام رئيسي لتربية المواشي".

 كما أشار المركز الوطني الفرنسي  للبحوث العلمية إلى وجود شبكة للري في جنوب المدينة، ما يرجح أن سكان  المنطقة كانوا يهتمون بزراعة الحبوب وخاصة الشعير.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 أبريل 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يستقبل السيدة نانسي لندبورغ، رئيسة المعهد الأمريكي للسلام، والوفد المرافق لها*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- إعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 استقبل غبطة أبينا البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكوالكلي الطوبى عصر يوم الأربعاء 3 نيسان 2019 في مقر  البطريركية الكلدانية في المنصور، السيدة نانسي لندبورغ، رئيسة المعهد  الأمريكي للسلام، والوفد المرافق لها بضمنه  كلا من: الدكتور إيلي أبو عون،  مدير برامج الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا، والدكتور ريتشارد والش، مدير  برامج العراق، في المعهدالمذكور.
 وثمّن غبطته جهود المعهد الأمريكي للسلام،  بالتأكيد على شعار (السلام ممكن)، وما يمضي فيه المعهد من أعمال بالتنسيق  والتعاون مع الجمعيات والمؤسسات ذات الصلة، لدعم وجود الأقليات، في العراق  عموماً، وفي مناطق سهل نينوى. وعبّرت السيدة لندبورغ عن ارتياحها لما تراه  من تقدم مطّرد في كل سنة تزور فيها العراق. ومن جانبه نوّه غبطته  بالاستقرار يتقدم نحو الأحسن، مع الرغبة المنسجمة بين الرئاسات الثلاث نحو  التغيير. كما أكد على ضرورة المضي في التوعية، وأهمية معالجة فقرات من  الدستور، باتجاه حقوق وواجبات المواطنة، والضغط الشعبي في الوقوف ضد آفة  الفساد. إضافة الى التآلف والتعايش بين مختلف الخصوصيات الاثنية والثقافية  والدينية، ضمن القيم المشتركة للمواطنة.
 حضر اللقاء صاحبا السيادة المعاونان  البطريركيان مار شليمون وردوني ومار باسيليوس يلدو والأب نويل فرمان سكرتير  البطريرك والدكتورة إخلاص عابد جرجيس مقدسي أمينة سرّ البطريركية.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2019)

*الهيئة المستقلة لحقوق الانسان في اقليم كوردستان تكرم الناشط سعد سلوم*

*الهيئة المستقلة لحقوق الانسان في اقليم كوردستان تكرم الناشط سعد سلوم*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعداد: قسم الاخبار

 استقبل رئيس الهيئة المستقلة لحقوق  الانسان في اقليم كوردستان ضياء بطرس الناشط في مجال حقوق الانسان  والاقليات سعد سلوم ورحب رئيس الهيئة خلال اللقاء الذي جرى صباح الاحد  7/4/2019 في مقر الهيئة بالناشط سلوم كأحد صناع السلام وتحدث رئيس الهيئة  عن النشاطات والاعمال التي قام بها الناشط سعد سلوم.
 وخلال اللقاء كرم رئيس الهيئة المستقلة لحقوق الانسان ضياء بطرس الناشط سعد سلوم فقدم له شهادة تقديرية ودرع الهيئة.
 ويأتي تكريم الناشط سلوم للجهود الكبيرة  التي قام بها في مجال حقوق الانسان فهو من مؤسسي مبادرة الحوار الاسلامي  والمجلس العراقي للحوار المسيحي والمركز الوطني لمواجهة الاديان وله ايضا  نتاجات بحثية واكاديمية بلغات عدة منها خمسة عشر مؤلفا عن شؤون التنوع  الديني والاثني واللغوي كما ان الناشط سلوم حائز على جوائز عام 2018 وهي  جائزة ستيفانوس الدولية في النرويج وجائزة كامل شياع لثقافة التنوير وجائزة  البطريركية الكلدانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يغادر الى فيينا وروما للمشاركة في مؤتمر “العنف في الدين"*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 غادر صباح يوم الجمعة 5 نيسان 2019 صاحب  الغبطة البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو الكلي الطوبى الى فيينا –  النمسا للمشاركة في مؤتمر “العنف في الدين”، ومنها يسافر الى روما  للمشاركة في لقاء خاص مع بضعة كرادلة ومتخصصين لمراجعة الوضع الكنسي العام  وكيفية دعم البابا. وهذا هو اللقاء الثاني الذي تنظمه جمعية سانت ايجيديو.
 نصلي ان يوفق الله أبانا وراعينا الجليل في مسعاه ويعيده الينا بخير وسلام.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2019)

*مراسيم تدشين كنيسة الأرمن الارثوذكس المشيدة حديثا في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعداد: قسم الاخبار

 ترأس نيافة المطران د. آفاك اسادوريان  رئيس طائفة الأرمن الارثوذكس في العراق مساء الجمعة 5/4/2019 مراسيم تدشين  كنيسة الأرمن الارثوذكس المشيدة حديثا في عنكاوا وعاونه خلال مراسيم  التدشين عدد من السادة المطارنة القادمين من لبنان ورومانيا ومصر وفرنسا  وسوريا وهم كل من المطران فاروجان هلكريان مطران الأرمن الارثوذكس في لبنان  والمطران داتيف مراديان رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في رومانيا وبلغاريا  وشرق اوروبا والمطران آشود مناتساكانيان رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في  مصر وافريقيا والمطران فاهان هوفانسيان رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في  فرنسا والمطران أرماش نالبنديان رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في دمشق  والارشمندريت كاريكين هامبرسويان مدير الاكليريكية في اتشميادزين المقدسة  كما عاونه في المراسيم الارشمندريت كبرئيل سركيسيان من الكنيسة الارمنية  الارثوذكسية في العراق والارشمندريت بطرس آزاريان راعي كنيسة الأرمن  الارثوذكس في البصرة.
 وحضر المراسيم قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس  الثالث صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العراق والعالم وسعادة  السفير البابوي لدى العراق والاردن المطران البيرتو اورتيغا مارتين والسادة  مطارنة الكنائس الشقيقة في العراق واقليم كوردستان وهم كل من المطران مار  يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان للسريان  الكاثوليك والمطران مار ابرس يوخنا رئيس ابرشية أربيل لكنيسة المشرق  الاشورية المعاون البطريركي ومار ميخائيل نجيب ميخائيل رئيس ابرشية الموصل  وعقرة للكلدان والمطران غطاس هزيم رئيس طائفة الروم الارثوذكس في العراق  والكويت ولفيف من الآباء الكهنة وسعادة السفير الارمني لدى العراق هراجيا  بولاديان وعقيلته كما حضر المراسيم رئيس ديوان الاوقاف المسيحية والايزيدية  والصابئة المندائية في العراق رعد كججي والمدير العام لهيئة شؤون  المسيحيين في اقليم كوردستان خالد البير وعضو برلمان اقليم كوردستان السابق  سالم كاكو ورئيس واعضاء اللجنة المركزية الارمنية في بغداد ورؤساء اللجان  الفرعية الارمنية في العراق واقليم كوردستان وجمع حاشد من المؤمنين.
 وبدأت مراسيم تدشين الكنيسة بطرق الأبواب  الرئيسية لمدخل الكنيسة حيث اللجنة المكلفة بذلك قامت بفتح الابواب لدخول  موكب قداسة البطريرك والسادة المطارنة والاكليروس ومن بعدهم المؤمنون كما  تم غسل المذبح بالخمر والماء مع الصلوات الطقسية بعدها تم صعود السادة  مطارنة الكنيسة الارمنية الى المذبح للمباركة الاولى وتم ايضا غسل كل  الايقونات والكؤوس ومباركتها كي تكون الكنيسة بعد هذه الطقوس والمراسيم  مهيئة للتقديس وذلك يوم السبت الموافق 6/4/2019 وفي الساعة الحادية عشرة و  النصف صباحا.
 وخلال المراسيم القى رئيس طائفة الارمن  الارثوذكس في رومانيا وبلغاريا وشرق اوروبا المطران داتيف مراديان كلمة  باللغة الارمنية اشاد خلالها بجهود طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق  واقليم كوردستان وبرئاسة سيادة المطران د. آفاك اسادوريان في انجاز هذا  الصرح الايماني الكبير للأرمن الارثوذكس في عنكاوا قائلا ان اهمية بناء  الكنائس هو حضور المؤمنين الى هذه الكنائس كي يزداد الايمان ويقوى بافتتاح  هذا الصرح الكنسي الارمني في عنكاوا.
 وخلال تصريح لنيافة المطران د. آفاك  اسادوريان لقناة عشتارالفضائية قال نيافته ان رئاسة وحكومة اقليم كوردستان  هي التي امرت بتخصيص هذه الارض والمبالغ لبناء هذه الكنيسة ممثلة بوزارة  الاوقاف والشؤون الدينية والهيئة العامة لشؤون المسيحيين في الوزارة مشيدا  بالجهود الكبيرة التي بذلها الاستاذ سركيس آغاجان في تخصيص قطع الاراضي  للطوائف المسيحية في عنكاوا من اجل تشييد كنائس لهم ومن ضمنها كنيسة الارمن  الارثوذكس المشيدة حديثا في عنكاوا. كما اشاد نيافة المطران د. آفاك  اسادوريان بجهود شركة نركال للمقاولات الانشائية والديكورات الهندسية ممثلة  بالمهندس آشور جرجيس وريمون جرجيس ووالدهما جرجيس تمرز وبجهود اللجان  الارمنية الرئيسية والفرعية في العراق واقليم كوردستان ومن بينها لجنة  كنيسة الارمن في سهل نينوى ممثلة بالسيد شانت مراديان وفي ختام تصريح  نيافته خص بالشكر الى قناة عشتار الفضائية ممثلة بمديرها العام رازميك  مراديان وذلك لمواكبتها في تغطية وتوثيق مراحل بناء هذه الكنيسة ونشاطات  الارمن سواء في العراق او في اقليم كوردستان.
 هذا واختتمت المراسيم يتقديم جوق كنيسة الارمن الارثوذكس في بغداد تراتيل بالمناسبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2019)

*رسامة الشماس ساهر الخوري قرياقوس شمامسا انجيليا في كنيسة مريم العذراء / برطلة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- كنيسة برطلة للسريان الارثوذكس/

 "لأَنَّ الَّذِينَ تَشَمَّسُوا حَسَنًا،  يَقْتَنُونَ لأَنْفُسِهِمْ دَرَجَةً حَسَنَةً وَثِقَةً كَثِيرَةً فِي  الإِيمَانِ الَّذِي بِالْمَسِيحِ يَسُوعَ." (1 تي 3: 13)
 صباح اليوم الجمعة 5 نيسان 2019 احتفل  نيافة الحبر الجليل مار طيمثاوس موسى الشماني راعي أبرشية مار متى بالقداس  الالهي في كنيسة مريم العذراء في برطلي وبحضور نيافة الحبر الجليل مار  غريغوريوس صليبا شمعون المستشار البطريركي والاباء الكهنة وخلال القداس تمت  رسامة الشماس الاكليريكي ساهر الخوري قرياقوس (افرام) شماساً انجيلياً  وحضر القداس جوق الشمامسة والشماسات وجمع غفير من ابناء برطلي.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 أبريل 2019)

*إتحاد النساء الآشوري يحضر إحتفالية للمركز الثقافي الآشوري بمناسبة رأس السنة البابلية الآشورية الجديدة ظ¦ظ§ظ¦ظ©*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الإتحاد/ دهوك 
 حضر وفد من إتحاد النساء الآشوري  الاحتفالية التي أقامها المركز الثقافي الأشوري ،يوم الخميس ظ¤ نيسان ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©  بمناسبة راس السنة البابلية الآشورية الجديدة ظ¦ظ§ظ¦ظ©. 
  تضمنت الإحتفالية أمسية شعرية ومعرض فني بمشاركة مجموعة من فناني أبناء شعبنا.
 وضم الوفد السيدة بهيجة داود سكرتيرة  الاتحاد وكل من السيدات يوليجن موشي مسؤولة فرع دهوك وجوليا كليانا مسؤولة  مكتب الإدارة والتنظيم وعدد من عضوات فرع دهوك لاتحاد النساء الآشوري.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يشارك في رتبة درب الصليب بكاتدرائية أم الأحزان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 حضر عصر الجمعة 12 نيسان 2019 غبطة أبينا  البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو ومعاونه مار باسيليوس يلدو  وعدد  من الكهنة، رتبة درب الصليب التي أقيمت في كاتدرائية أم الأحزان في بغداد –  الشورجة.
 وحرص غبطته على المشاركة الشخصية بهذه  الرتبة، فضمن السياق المتبع في مشاركة أوسع من المؤمنين تناوب رجال ونساء،  شباب وصبيان، على القيام بطقوس الرتبة من حركات وقراءات، و28 شخصا لحمل  الشمعتين و14 لحمل الصليب، مع 14 شخصًا للقراءة، بواقع شخص واحد لقراءة  النص الكتابي، فيما تولى البطريرك تقديم الارشاد والتأمل في كل من هذه  المراحل.
 وبعد رتبة درب الصليب، قام غبطته مع  المعاون البطريركي والكهنة برتبة منح مسحة المرضى مع التأكيد على أن هذا  السر يعطى أساسا للمرضى والمسنين.
 وقد حصل اقبال كبير لحضور هذه الصلوات من  المؤمنين وأعضاء الجوقات، مبدين ارتياحهم في الصلاة في هذا الكنيسة العريقة  (ام الاحزان)، لما تملكه من مكانة روحية وتاريخية في قلوب ومشاعر  المؤمنين، والتي حرصت البطريركية على تجديدها كمعلم بالغ الأهمية للأجيال.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2019)

*المطران بيتسابالا: مسيحيو العراق وبالرغم من  فقدانهم كل شيء رفضوا المساومة ولم يتخلوا عن يسوع وحبهم له وحافظوا على  إيمانهم به في قلوبهم*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 شارك رئيس الأساقفة بييرباتيستا  بيتسابالا، المدبر الرسولي للبطريركية اللاتينية، في المؤتمر الوطني الثاني  والأربعين لحركة تجديد الروح القدس الذي دام ظ£ أيام من ظ¥ إلى ظ§ نيسان  ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، في مدينة ريميني الإيطالية.
 ويوم السبت ظ¦ نيسان، ترأس سيادته القداس  الإلهي، وفيه دعا المشاركين بالمؤتمر لرفع الصلوات من أجل غزة والمسيحيين  الذين يعيشون فيها. وقال: "صلّوا من أجل غزة التي تفتقر إلى مقومات الحياة،  إذ يعيش الناس تحت أجواء حرارة حارقة من دون أي كهرباء أو مياه الشرب  المحدودة، وحيث نسبة البطالة المرتفعة التي تربو على ظ¦ظ¥ظھ. المستشفيات هناك  قليلة والأطفال يعانون من حالات حرجة وذلك لعدم وجود كميات كافية من  المضادات الحيوية. في غزة، يفتقر الإنسان إلى آفاق ملموسة ولا يملك إلا  القليل من المال".
 وتابع: "ماذا يمكننا أن نفعل؟ لا أدري  ولكن بالتأكيد علينا الصلاة من أجلهم ومن أجل المسيحيين الذين لا يتعدى  عددهم ظ¨ظ ظ  شخص، حيث يعانون من صعوبات أكثر حتى بسبب إيمانهم. جميعهم مؤمنون  وينتمون إلى الكنيسة ويسوع. صلّوا من أجلهم". وحثّ المشاركين في المؤتمر  القيام برحلات حج إلى الأرض المقدسة، مشيرًا إلى أعداد الحجاج القليلة  بالمقارنة مع أعداد السيّاح.
 من جانب آخر، تكلّم المطران بيتسابالا في  عظته عن العراقيين المسيحيين الذين طردتهم قوى داعش من سهل نينوى في عام  ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ¤، والذين بالرغم من فقدانهم كل شيء رفضوا المساومة، ولم يتخلوا عن يسوع  وحبهم له، وحافظوا على إيمانهم به في قلوبهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2019)

*السجن 5 سنوات بحق مدير عام التسجيل العقاري  في الجانب الأيسر من الموصل بعد إدانته بالتلاعب بسجلات أراضي ومنازل  المسيحيين في الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - INP+
 قضت محكمة جنايات نينوى بالسجن مدة 5  سنوات وشهر بحق مدير التسجيل العقاري، فرحان حسين طه ، فرع الزهور الأيسر  في نينوى، بعد إدانته بتلاعب بسجلات الأراضي ومنازل المسيحيين في الموصل.

 جاء ذلك وفقا لوثيقة تابعتها "INP+"، يوم (11 نيسان 2019)، تضمنت "الحكم  بالسجن خمس سنوات وشهر بحق مدير التسجيل العقاري في حي الزهور فرحان حسين  طه لقيامه بالتلاعب والتزوير في سجلات الاراضي".

 وأكدت المحكمة بحسب الوثيقة، أن "الحكم اتى وفق المادة 340 من قانون العقوبات رقم 111 لسنة 1969".


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2019)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يزور مدينة أم الجمال الأثرية في الأردن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 صباح يوم الخميس 11 نيسان 2019، زار قداسة  سيدنا البطريرك يرافقه عدد من أصحاب النيافة المطارنة، مدينة أم الجمال  الأثرية، حيث كان في استقباله والوفد المرافق، رئيس بلدية المدينة السيد  حسين الرحيبة.
 والمدينة معروفة بالكنائس القديمة جدًّا التي كانت موجودة فيها، خاصّةً الكنائس السريانية.
 وهناك، أقام قداسته خدمة والدة الإله والقدّيسين.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2019)

*الدراسة السريانية تفتتح معرضا للرسم والزخرفة والخط السرياني في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد / ابراهيم اسحق
 برعاية المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  وضمن خطتها السنوية لعام 2019، افتتح قسم الدراسة السريانية لتربية بغداد  الرصافة الثانية المعرض الفني السنوي للرسم والزخرفة والخط السرياني، وذلك  يوم الخميس الموافق 11 نيسان وعلى قاعة متوسطة المسرة الاهلية للبنين،  بحضور السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام للدراسة السريانية والسيد قاسم  العكيلي مدير عام تربية بغداد الرصافة الثانية.
 كما حضر افتتاح المعرض الدكتورة نضال متي  معاون المدير العام للدراسة السريانية، والسيدة منى الياس مدير قسم الدراسة  السريانية لتربية الرصافة الثانية، والسيد صباح ايليا القس مدير المدرسة،  والسيدة ازهار شمعون المشرف لمادة التربية المسيحية، والاب ابراهيم سالم  مدرس مادة التربية المسيحية، وعدد من كوادر المديرية العامة وقسم الدراسة  السرانية اضافة لعدد من المعلمين والمدرسين والطلاب من المدراس المشمولة  بتدريس مناهج الدراسة السريانية.
 شمل المعرض الفني عرض لوحات جسدت حب الله  والوطن والعلم والمدرسة، كما شهد حفل الافتتاح القاء كلمات بالمناسبة من  قبل السيد ججو والسيد العكيلي اكدا فيهما اهمية الدور التربوي في ترسيخ  مبادي وقيم العيش المشترك لجميع المكونات العراقية مشيدين بدور اللغة  السريانية في بناء الثقافة والحضارة العراقية .
 كما قدم تلاميذ وطلاب المراس فعاليات  تضمنت قصائد واشعار باللغة السريانية والعربية اضافة الى انشاد التراتيل  والصلوات وتقديم مسرحية عن حضارة العراق.
 وفي ختام الحفل تم توزيع الهدايا  التقديرية للمشاركين في المعرض، كما قدمت السيدة منى الياس في كلمة لها في  نهاية الاحتفال شكرها الجزيل للحاضرين ولجميع الكوادر الذين ساهموا في  اقامة المعرض.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 أبريل 2019)

*مؤسسة سورايا للثقافة والاعلام تحتفي بعيد أكيتو في بلدة عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في حفل بهيج وجماهيري أقامت مؤسسة سورايا  للثقافة والاعلام حفلا عائليا  فنيا ساهرا بمناسبة عيد أكيتو في قاعة نادي  أور العائلي بمشاركة العشرات من العوائل ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني في بلدة  عنكاوا وبصحبة فرقة عشتارات التابعة للمؤسسة .
 بدء الحفل بعزف النشيد القومي  (khazadeh  qomon) للفنان الكبير أيوان أغاسي، بعدها ألقى نوزاد بولص الحكيم  رئيس  المؤسسة كلمة بالمناسبة باللغتين السريانية والعربية تحدث فيها عن أهمية  الأحتفال بهذا اليوم التأريخي الذي يرمز للحياة والتجدد (أكيتو بريخا) وهو  تعبير عن عمق حضارة وتاريخ شعبنا في بلاد النهرين من بابل وأكد وأور وأشور  والي يومنا هذا كما طالب رئيس المؤسسة بجعل هذا المناسبة عيدا وطنيا لعموم  العراقيين وأعتبار الأول من نيسان عطلة رسمية يحتفل بها الشعوب العراقية  جميعا وليس فقط شعبنا السورايا .
 ثم قدمت فرقة عشتارات فعالياتها الغنائية  باللغات الثلاثة السريانية والعربية والكوردية ، وهي فرقة لمواهب و طلبة  معهد الفنون الجميلة في أربيل من أهالي بلدة عنكاوا من الصبايا والشباب ،  حيث تألقت الفرقة في إدائها الفني الرائع للفلكلور العراقي ونالت إستحسان  الجمهور ودامت فقرات الحفل بعد منتصف الليل على أنغام الموسيقة والأغاني  الفلكلورية باللغات الثلاثة بكونها أول فرقة فتية تؤدي الغناء بهذه اللغات  الجميلة للعراق.
 وحضر الحفل نجوم العراق الفناننين  الكبيرين  كوكب حمزة  وجعفر حسن وعدد أخر من الفنانين والمثقفين ورئيس فرقة  عشتارات الدكتور عمار أحمد (المرواتي) وشارك في الغناء  النسائية الرائعة .
 1- نانا الحريري 
 2- بيرتا الحكيم 
 3- ريفانا متي 
 والمطرب الشاب أوكر أدور  والعازف الرائع ستانلي ربانة وأبراهيم كاكة وأدارت الحفل الإعلامية فيان جلال .


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2019)

*آلاف المسيحيين يعيدون بهاء نينوى في أحّد الشعانين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ايزيدي 24/
 جميل الجميل
 إمتلأت شوارع سهل نينوى بآلاف المسيحيين  في مسيرة الشعانين ، تللسقف ، تلكيف ، ألقوش ، باطنايا ، باقوفه ، كرمليس ،  بعشيقة وبحزاني ، برطلة ، شيخان ، بغديدا ومحافظات أخرى منها البصرة  وبغداد وأربيل ودهوك لإثبات هويتهم الدينية بعد أن تعرّضوا إلى الإبادات  والتهجير والتهميش والإقصاء.
 إكتمل ربيع نينوى هذا العام بعد تحريرها  بخروج مايقارب 90000 مسيحي ومسيحية حاملين أغصان الزيتون وهم يهتفون ”  مبارك الآتي بإسم الرب” وينشدون للسلام والمحبّة ببسمة أكبر من هذه الحرب  التي اكلت أمنياتهم.
 قال المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي راعي  أبرشية الموصل وكردستان العراق وكركوك للسريان الكاثوليك لـــ إيزيدي 24 ”  هذه المسيرة هي مواجهة الحروب كلها وداعش وهي إثبات لأصالة المسيحيين  وتواجدهم هنا في هذه الأرض ، كما أنّهم أبناء المحبة والتسامح والإيمان”.
 وجدير ذكره أحد الشعانين هو الأحد السابع  من الصوم الكبير والأخير قبل عيد الفصح أو (عيد القيامة) ويسمى الأسبوع  الذي يبدأ به باسبوع الآلام، وهو يوم ذكرى دخول يسوع إلى مدينة القدس،  ويسمى هذا اليوم أيضا بأحد السعف أو الزيتونة لأن أهالي القدس استقبلته  بالسعف والزيتون المزين وفارشاً ثيابه وأغصان الأشجار والنخيل تحته، لذلك  يعاد استخدام السعف والزينة في أغلب الكنائس للاحتفال بهذا اليوم. وترمز  أغصان النخيل أو السعف إلى النصر أي أنهم استقبلوا يسوع كمنتصر.
 كلمة شعانين تأتي من الكلمة العبرانية “هو  شيعه نان” والتي تعنى يارب خلص. ومنها تشتق الكلمة اليونانية “اوصنا” وهي  الكلمة التي استخدمت في الإنجيل من قبل الرسل والمبشريين. وهي أيضا الكلمة  التي استخدمها أهالي أورشاليم عند استقبال المسيح في ذلك اليوم.
 دخل المسيح إلى القدس راكبًا على حمار  تحقيقًا لنبؤة زكريا بن برخيا: “لا تخافي يا ابنة صهيون، فإن ملكك قادمٌ  إليك راكبًا على جحشِ ابن أتان”.[يو 12:14] وكان استعمال الحمير مقتصرًا في  المجتمع اليهودي على طبقة الملوك وطبقة الكهنة، ما يشير إلى يسوع هو  المسيح، إذ إن المسيح في العقيدة اليهودية هو نبي وكاهن وملك. وقد استقبله  سكان المدينة والوافدين إليها للاحتفال عيد الفصح بسعف النخل،[يو 12:13]  لتظلله من أشعة الشمس، كما أن سعف النخل علامة الانتصار. وفرشوا ثيابهم على  الأرض وأخذوا يهتفون، حسب رواية العهد الجديد: “هوشعنا! مبارك الآتي باسم  الرب. هوشعنا في الأعالي!”.[مر 11:9] وتعني هوشعنا حرفيًا خلصنا، ويشير  باحثو الكتاب المقدس إلى معنى مركب من استخدام “هوشعنا”، فهي في مفهوم  اليهود تشير إلى الخلاص من الاحتلال الروماني، ووفق المعاني الروحية  والعقائد المسيحية تشير إلى الخلاص من الخطيئة، تحقيقًا لرسالة المسيح  القائمة في سر الفداء.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو في قداس السعانين: نحن مدعوون لنكون شهودًا لإيماننا، وأمامنا نماذج معاصرة*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
  احتفل مساء الاحد 14 آذار 2019، غبطة  ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو بقداس أحد السعانين كمدخل  لأسبوع الآلام وذلك في كاتدرائية مار يوسف، خربنده، بغداد. وشارك معه في  القداس سيادة المعاون البطريركي مار روبرت سعيد جرجيس، والأبوان نوئيل  فرمان السكرتير وآرام صباح القادم بإجازة العيد من الدراسة في إيطاليا  للتعايش مع ابرشيته في البصرة. وحضر القداس سيادة القاضي ميخائيل شمشون عضو  المحكمة الاتحادية العليا، وجمع من الراهبات والمؤمنين. وأكد غبطته في  غبطته على أننا مدعون لنكون في بلدنا شهود إيمان، وان كنيستنا كانت كنيسة  شهداء في التاريخ، إلا انها كذلك ايضا أم الشهداء في العصر الحديث، كما  أننا أما شهود إيمان كرسوا حياتهم لخدمة الآخرين، آخرهم الحان التي رحلت  أمس، بعد أن قدمت حياتها قربانا لخدمة الأكثر حاجة الى الخدمة.
 وجاء أيضا في موعظته:
 كان البابا بندكتس السادس عشر قد طلب ان  يكون يوم السعانين من الآن وصاعدا يوما للشباب الكاثوليكي، لأن  الشباب  رجاء الكنيسة ومستقبلها، وكذلك مستقبل المجتمع. فالكنيسة تزدهر وتنمو بفيض  قوّة الحياة فيهم وباندفاعهم العالي، وبإيمانهم وحبهم وحريتهم،  من دونهم  انكفاء فموت.
 وإن أحدى أولويات الكنيسة هي الاهتمام  بالشباب (البابا وأيام الشبيبة العالمي)، أي بتنشئتهم انسانيًا وثقافيًا  ودينيًا واجتماعيًا ومتابعتهم  وافساح المجال امامهم  لاستثمار مواهبهم  وتقديم خدماتهم  المتعددة والمتنوعة  لبناء الجماعة، وتشجيعهم ودعمهم  معنويا وماديا.
 الروح القدس يمنح مواهبه للرجال والنساء  على حد سواء . فمن الشباب من اختارهم الرب بدعوة خاصة للقيام برسالة مثمرة  ثمرا وفيراً في الكنيسة والمجتمع. اذكر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر:   المرحومة الحان نهاب (بيت عنيا) وعماد حسيب  (محبة وفرح). الشباب عاملون  على ازدهار الكنيسة بشهادة سيرتهم وما يشع فيها من ايمان ومحبة ورجاء. ومن  خلالهم  يتوجه العالم نحو المسيح.
  وقد طلب البابا من الشباب ان يحبوا كلمة  الله وان يفهموا كنوز القيم التي تحتويها وان يتعرفوا من خلالها  على  تعليم  على المسيح. وهذه هي اسس التربية المسيحية:
 1- الوعي والمعرفة حتى لا يدوروا في حلقة  مفرغة… فهم يحتاجون  الى التربية على الحقيقة: ” تعرفون الحق والحق يحرركم (  يو 8/32)  إنه بحث متواصل عن الحقيقة بكل وجوهها والتطابق معها: (النفاق  والكذب، فهو انفصام الشخصية في شخصيتان: إنه الموت). 
 يقول البابا القديس يوحنا بولس الثاني : ”  انشدوا الحقيقة، كونوا احرارا، اي استعملوا حريتكم بحسب الحقيقة، بحسب ما  هو خير لكم، وخير الآخرين، واعتمدوا مبدأ عدم الاكتفاء لان الاكتفاء هو  التوقف عن الاقدام والتوقف إنه علامة الموت.. ذلك أن التجدد سنة الحياة.
 2-التربية على الايمان. ان يغدو المسيحي  اشد وعيا ومعرفة بايمانه وان  يتثقف حتى يقدر ان يكون شاهدا للمسيح . اني  مسرور بوجود هذا العدد من الأطفال في الكنيسة، آمل ان يحضروا معكم كل احد  القداس. فنحن في الكنيسة منذ طفولتنا نتعلم الايمان ونتربى عليه.
 3- التربية على الرجاء. في الحياة انفاق  ولكنها ليست مسدودة مهما بدت لنا كذلك، يوجد في عمقها نور.. والمسيحي  علامة  الرجاء لذاته  وللآخرين: “على الشباب ان يشهدوا للرجاء الذي فيهم  وهم مسؤولون عن كل ما يهدد الرجاء” .
  4-التربية على الحرية وعزة النفس  والكرامة،  الحرية جوهر الوجود لكنها غير مطلقة لا في انطلاقتها ولا في  مراحل نموها.. الحرية ملزمة. انها طاقة نتربى عليها  وتتوطد وتتناسق مع  العلاقات والاختيارات.
  5-التربية على الصلاة ومراجعة الذات لتربية الضمير
 هذا قد وصلنا الى نهاية تأملنا ولم يبق  امامنا سوى طرح بعض اسئلة: ما معنى الرجاء في ظروفك الحالية الخانقة؟ ما  معنى انك خلقت على صورة الله ومثاله؟  اية قيم كبيرة (ما هو الجانب  البطولي) الاكثر اهتماما في حياتك؟ بمعنى آخر  عمّا تبحث: عن اي مستقبل –  مصير؟  كيف تكوّن تاريخك، ما هوي قصة حياتك؟ هل هي قيم الانفتاح والسلام  والفرح والجمال، أم هي قيم البحث عن المادة  الصنم  الذي من  اجله كل شيء  مباح… أسئلة نطرحها وتتطلب منها التفكير الاختيار على ضوء دعوة يسوع لنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (15 أبريل 2019)

*ترانيم دينية قدمتها المرنمة هيفاء دانيال في كنيسة مار كوركيس القديمة / برطلة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 برطلة - توفيق سعيد
 في كنيسة مار كوركيس القديمة وسط برطلة  اقام منتدى برطلي السريانية وكنيسة برطلي السريانية في 12 نيسان 2019  وبمناسبة الصوم الاربعيني وهدية الى المثلث الرحمات مار فليكسينوس شمعون  البرطلي امسية ترانيم دينية قدمتها المرنمة هيفاء دانيال شملت على ست عشرة  ترنيمة مختلفة بدأت بقدوس انت يا الله وانتهت بالسلام الملائكي.
 حضر الامسية جمع غفير امتلأت به الكنيسة  وباحتها الخارجية يتقدمهم المطران متي متوكا والاباء الكهنة من الكنيسة  الكاثوليكية والارثوذكسية في برطلة .


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أبريل 2019)

*مدرسة هيزل الاهلية من حيث التقييم الاولى على دهوك*




 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 أترا حكمت

 بمناسبة تقييم مدرسة هيزل الاهلية من حيث  الاولى على دهوك قام السيد نجيب شليمون عضو المجلس الشعبي الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري بزيارة الى المدرسة لغرض تقديم التهاني للكادر الاداري  والتدريسي وتمنى للمدرسة المزيد من العطاء بما فيه خدمة لتطوير قطاع  التربية والتعليم بالمحافظة .


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أبريل 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يزور المقرّ الجديد لدار بيت عنيا للمرضى والمسنّين والمعوّقين، في الكرّادة - بغداد، العراق*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 مساء يوم الإثنين ظ،ظ¥ نيسان ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، قام غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، بزيارة المقرّ الجديد لدار بيت عنيا للمرضى والمسنّين  والمعوّقين، في الكرّادة - بغداد، العراق.
     رافق غبطتَه صاحبا السيادة: مار أفرام  يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على البصرة والخليج العربي  وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، ومار يوحنّا بطرس موشي رئيس أساقفة الموصل  وكركوك وكوردستان، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، وعدد من الآباء  الكهنة من أبرشيتي بغداد والموصل.
     استُقبِل غبطته من مسؤولة الدار الأخت المكرَّسة أنوار عباده، ومعاونيها في إدارة الدار والإهتمام بنزلائه.
     أدّى غبطة أبينا البطريرك الصلاة في  كابيلا الدار، وأقام تشمشت (خدمة) الراقدين راحةً لنفس مؤسِّسة الدار  المرحومة الأخت المكرَّسة ألحان نهّاب.
     ثمّ بارك غبطته هذا المقرّ، وجال في  أقسامه، وتفقّد نزلاء الدار من المرضى والمسنّين والمعوّقين، وصلّى من  أجلهم، ومنحهم البركة الأبوية.
     كما أثنى غبطته على الهمّة العالية  التي يعمل بها القيّمون على الدار، بروح الخدمة والتجرّد والتفاني، مباركاً  إيّاهم وعائلاتهم، ومتمنّياً لهم الصحّة والعافية والنجاح.


----------



## paul iraqe (17 أبريل 2019)

*اتحاد النساء الاشوري في بغداد يحضر ندوة حول الاثار الاشورية *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 الاتحاد- بغداد 

 حضر وفد من إتحاد النساء الآشوري في ندوة  تاريخية بعنوان (خورسباد نموذج ثلاثي الابعاد، لاعادة اكتشاف عاصمة سرجون  الثاني الاشورية)، التي عقدها المعهد الفرنسي في العراق يوم الاربعاء  الموافق 10 نيسان 2019 في مقر المعهد في بغداد.
 هذا وضم فد الاتحاد كل من السيدة جانيت  رشو السكرتيرة السابقة للاتحاد والسيدة فيدى اسحق عضوة فرع بغداد للاتحاد  إلى جانب عدد من الاثاريين العراقيين وممثلي منظمات المجتمع المدني.
 قدمت المحاضرة السيدة اريان توماس أمنية التراث ومسؤولة مجموعات بلاد ما بين النهرين في قسم الآثار الشرقية في متحف اللوفر. 
 وتضمنت الندوة الحديث في عدة محاور حول  الآثار الآشورية في العراق واستعراض لما عانته الآثار من ضياع وتهديم جراء  ممارسات السلطات السابقة وجراء تعرضها للنهب والتدمير من قبل عصابات داعش  الاجرامي. كما تم عرض فلم وثائقي ثلاثي الابعاد حول مدينة خورسباد الاثرية.
  يشار الى ان فرنسا شاركت خلال النصف  الاول من القرن التاسع عشر في كافة مراحل الحفريات الكبرى في العراق ،  وقامت باكتشاف مدن اثرية مهمة وبالاخص خورسباد عام 1843 ، التي تعد احدى  العواصم الاشورية العظمى، يعود اليوم علماء الاثار الفرنسيين الى العراق  وبوسائل تكنلوجية حديثة ضمن نطاق التعاون العلمي وتقييم الارث التاريخي  الاستثنائي للعراق.













​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2019)

*تهنئة من مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد 2019*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- مجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في العراق/





​


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2019)

*امسية ترانيم روحية للمرنمة ساره هيمان شعان بعنوان البشارة الجديدة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الموقع الرسمي لأبرشية رئاسة أساقفة الموصل و توابعها للسريان/

 برعاية نيافة الحبر الجليل مار نيقوديموس  داؤد متي شرف مطران ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان اقيمت في  16/4/2019 وفي كنيسة ام النور في عنكاوا امسية ترانيم روحية للمرنمة ساره  هيمان شعان بعنوان "البشارة الجديدة لابناء ادم".


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2019)

*مصائر 3399 من الكورد والتركمان والمسيحيين وقعوا في قبضة داعش مازالت مجهولة*







    امرأة كوردية إزيدية مُسنة تسير وسط مقبرة جماعية لأقرانها الذين قُتلوا على يد مسلحي تنظيم داعش ​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- رووداو/

 انتهت سلطة داعش على الأرض مع انتهاء  عملية الباغوز في سوريا، لكن مصائر 3399 كوردياً إزيدياً، تركمانياً  ومسيحياً وعدد من البيشمركة الذين وقعوا في قبضة داعش مازالت مجهولة.

 لا تزال مصائر 3399 شخصاً وقعوا في قبضة داعش منذ العام 2014 إثر هجوم  التنظيم على إقليم كوردستان والمناطق المتنازع عليها وسهل نينوى، مجهولة،  ومن بين هؤلاء 2992 كوردياً إزيدياً، و164 مواطناً تركمانياً ومئتا مسيحي.


 مصائر 42 بيشمركة مازالت مجهولة

 خلال فترة حرب داعش، وقع عدد من البيشمركة في الأسر، وقام مسلحو داعش بذبح  عدد منهم ونشر مقاطع فيديو لعمليات الذبح تلك، لكن مصائر عدد منهم لا تزال  مجهولة.

 وأعلن الأمين العام لوزارة شؤون البيشمركة، جبار ياور،  لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية، أن "1726 بيشمركة استشهدوا خلال حرب داعش، وأصيب  10720 بجروح، كما اختفت آثار 42 من البيشمركة لم يُعرف عنهم شيء إلى الآن".


 اختفاء 2992 كوردياً إزيدياً

 كشف مدير عام شؤون الإزيديين في وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الدينية بإقليم  كوردستان، خيري بوزاني، عن أحدث إحصائية لعدد المختفين والناجين من الكورد  الإزيديين لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية، وقال إنه تم خلال الفترة (3 آب 2014- 4  نيسان 2019) تحرير 3425 شخصاً من أصل 6417 كوردياً إزيدياً تم اختطافهم من  قبل مسلحي داعش، ومازال 2992 آخرين مجهولي المصير، أي ما يعادل 46.6% من  المختطفين.

 وعدد الذكور مجهولي المصير إلى الآن هو 1616 بينما عدد الإناث منهم 1378.

 164 مختطفاً من المكون التركماني

 التركمان أيضاً، وخاصة سكان الموصل وتلعفر الذين رفضوا الرضوخ لداعش  تعرضوا للإخفاء من قبل مسلحي ذلك التنظيم، وأعلن رئيس كتلة الجبهة  التركمانية في برلمان كوردستان، آيدن معروف، لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية: "أدت  هجمات داعش على تلعفر والموصل إلى نزوح نحو أربعمئة ألف تركماني إلى المدن  العراقية وإقليم كوردستان، ولجوء حوالي سبعين ألفاً منهم إلى تركيا".

 وعن عدد ضحايا التركمان جراء حرب داعش، قال معروف: "استشهد 3000 تركماني  في الموصل وتلعفر على يد داعش، وتم اختطاف 64 طفلاً وأكثر من مئة امرأة  تركمانية، وتم إلى الآن تحرير عشرة منهم فقط، وليست هناك أية معلومات عن  مصائر البقية".


 200 مسيحي مختفون

 أدى  هجوم داعش وسيطرته على الموصل إلى نزوح مئتي ألف مسيحي من الموصل وسهل  نينوى، وأعلن رئيس كتلة تحالف الاتحاد القومي في برلمان كوردستان، روميو  هكاري، لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية: "مع وصول داعش إلى سهل نينوى وتلعفر، وقع  300 مسيحي في قبضة داعش، لم ينج أو يحرر منهم سوى مئة".

 بعد  عمليات استعادة المناطق التي احتلها داعش، تم أسر عدد كبير من مسلحي  التنظيم وقد حوكم قسم منهم في المحاكم العراقية وصدرت أحكام ضدهم، ولم يعرف  أن حوكم أي مسلح من داعش بتهمة خطف إزيديين أو مسيحيين أو تركمان.

 وأعلن المتحدث باسم اللجنة العليا لشؤون الإبادة الجماعية، حسين حسون،  لشبكة رووداو الإعلامية: "بذلنا جهوداً ومحاولات كثيرة لقبول قضية الكورد  الإزيديين في محكمة لاهاي، لكن الجانب العراقي لا يريد الانضمام إلى تلك  المحكمة بسبب موانع سياسية وقانونية".

 وأضاف حسون: "رغم أن الجميع يؤكد على وجوب محاكمة المذنبين، فإن السياسة والمصالح لها دورها في التلاعب بالقضايا".

 في يوم الجمعة، 15 آذار 2019، تم من خلال التنسيق بين حكومتي إقليم  كوردستان والعراق، نبش أول قبر جماعي للكورد الإزيديين في قرية كوجو  التابعة لسنجار، والذي كان يضم رفات 30 ضحية، وقد بدأت المرحلة الثانية من  عملية نبش القبور الجماعية في كوجو ويتوقع وجود رفات 70 ضحية في مقبرتين  جماعيتين.

 ويقول الأمين العام لمجلس الوزراء الاتحادي العراقي،  مهدي العلاق: "عملية نبش المقابر الجماعية في قرية كوجو تعبر عن مسعى جاد  للكشف عن جرائم داعش والتوصل إلى نتائج ترتبط بالتعرف إلى هويات الضحايا".

 وأشار العلاق إلى أن "عملية نبش تلك المقابر ستستمر، وهناك قانون خاص لتعويض المتضررين من العمليات الإرهابية وضحايا الإرهاب".


----------



## paul iraqe (18 أبريل 2019)

*رسالة تضامن وقربى من الكاردينال ساكو الى الرئيس الفرنسي ورئيس اساقفة باريس *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 ارسل صباح يوم 16 نيسان 2019، صاحب الغبطة  والنيافة الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو، رسالة تضامن وقربى إلى الرئيس  الفرنسي،  ايمانويل ماكرون لمناسبة الحريق الهائل الذي أودى بجوانب مهمة من  برج وسقف كاتدرائية نوتردام المعلم الديني التاريخي والثقافي العريق،  والذي داهمتها النيران يوم أمس.
 وفيما يلي نص الرسالة بالعربية والفرنسية.
 سيادة عمانوئيل ماكرون
 رئيس جمهورية فرنسا
 سيادة الرئيس  
 بحزن عميق، تلقيتُ أنا ومعاونيّ نبأ  احتراق كاتدرائية نوتردام في باريس، هذا المعلم الديني والثقافي والتاريخي  والمعماري الفرنسي والعالمي.
 إنها كارثة مروعة جدًا.
 إننا نعرب لكم وللفرنسيين عن قربنا، قلبنا مع فرنسا وكنيسة فرنسا في احتراق هذا الرمز الكاثوليكي الذي لا يُقدّر بثمن.
 دعاؤنا هو أن يهبّ الحريصون على التسامح والعيش المشترك من كافة الدول والأديان لإعادة بناء ما تهدم.
 سيادة الرئيس
 إذ أجدد تضامني مع  سيادتكم ومع الشعب الفرنسي الصديق وسيادة رئيس أساقفة باريس والسيد عمدة  المدينة، وأبناء باريس مدينة الثقافة والأنوار، ارجو أن تتقبلوا مني  أسمى  مشاعر الأخوّة والتعاطف.
 الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أبريل 2019)

*كلارا عوديشو الى مؤتمر قمة بغداد لرؤساء برلمانات دول الجوار*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بدعوة رسمية من السيد محمد حلبوسي رئيس  مجلس النواب تتوجه كلارا عوديشو رئيسة كتلة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري مع وفد من برلمان اقليم كوردستان الى بغداد لحضور اعمال  مؤتمر قمة بغداد لرؤساء برلمانات دول الجوار.
 والجدير بالذكر ان هذه القمة تركز علی  تعزيز الاستقرار والتنمية للعراق، ونؤكد علی حضور الدبلوماسية النيابية  لبرلمان اقليم  كوردستان من خلال مشاركتنا في هذا المحفل الاقليمي الهام.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أبريل 2019)

*ريحان حنا أيوب: الدول التي لم تتفق فيما بينها اجتمعت في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بدعوة من رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي السيد  محمد الحلبوسي, تحتضن بغداد يوم غدا السبت قمة برلمانات دول الجوار تحت  شعار (استقرار وتنمية), إذ باتت بغداد بعد انتصاراتها الكبيرة على  التنظيمات الإرهابية محط أنظار جميع الدول خاصة دول الإقليم, كذلك التحولات  الكبير في المسيرة الدبلوماسية للخارجية النيابية جعلت من العراق منطقة  جذب لتلك الدول.

 التحركات الكبيرة للرئاسات الثلاث  والبرامج السياسية المطروحة من قبل الحكومة في تعاملاتها الخارجية كلها تصب  في مصلحة العراق, بالأخص الرؤى التي طرحت بشكل حقيقي حققت فوائد جمة  للصالح العام مما أسهمت في نهوض العراق في مسيرته السياسية والاقتصادية.

 استجابة رؤساء المجالس النيابية في إيران  والسعودية وتركيا وسوريا والأردن والكويت بالحضور إلى بغداد بالرغم من  الخلافات والصراعات التي كانت تخيم على اغلبهم, يعد انتقالة حقيقية  لاسترجاع العراق إلى دوره الحقيقي في المنطقة بعد الابتعاد عن مكانته لعقود  عدة بسبب السياسات التي جعلته بعيدا عن الحضور.

 من جانبها قالت النائب ريحان حنا أيوب عضو  لجنة العلاقات الخارجية النيابية في البرلمان العراقي, إن اجتماع هذه  الدول في العراق بعد الصراعات التي كانت تدور بين اغلبهم يعد نقطة ايجابية  تسجل للسياسات العراقية الجديدة. مضيفة: "إن قمة بغداد لبرلمانات دول  الجوار سيصدر عنها بيان ختامي بشان أهم القضايا والملفات المهمة في  المنطقة".

 كما أكدت حنا: "إن بغداد كانت ولازالت  فاعل رئيسي للتقارب بين دول الجوار سيما وانه يعد من أهم الدول التي تمتلك  قوة سياسية واقتصادية تؤهله للقيام بهذا الدور الأساسي في توطيد العلاقات  بينه وبين جميع الدول خاصة في المرحلة الراهنة".

 وقد أوضحت أيوب خلال حديثها: "إن لزمام  المبادرة التي أبداها رئيس البرلمان العراقي دور كبير بالاخذ بناصية الحراك  الدبلوماسي البرلماني والسير به قدما. كما أنها فرصة لتهدئة الملفات  الملتهبة في المنطقة كذلك هي مساحة لفتح صفحة جديدة من العلاقات على مختلف  المستويات خاصة البرلمانية منها.

 المكتب الإعلامي للنائب
 ريحان حنا أيوب
 19\4\2019


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أبريل 2019)

*اقليم كوردستان يعلن 3 ايام عطلة للمسيحيين بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - كوردستان24/
 قررت وزارة الاوقاف والشؤون الدينية في اقليم كوردستان تعطيل الدوام الرسمي لمدة ثلاثة ايام، بمناسبة عيد القيامة.
 وأفاد بيان للوزارة بأن "هذا القرار يأتي  باحتساب عطلة رسمية للمسيحيين في الاقليم بمناسبة عيد القيامة (عيد الفصح)،  وذلك بحسب قانون العطل الرسمية في الاقليم".
 واضاف ان "العطلة تشمل  المسيحيين فقط في اقليم كوردستان بينما سيكون الدوام رسميا لبقية الموظفين".
 ويصادف عيد القيامة الأحد المقبل المصادف 12 نيسان ابريل الجاري.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (20 أبريل 2019)

*رسالة القيامة من البطريرك الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 أيتها الأخوات، أيها الاخوة،
 الفصح، الصلب، القيامة، هذه المحطات  المهمة من الأسبوع المقدس، تدعونا الى أن نتذكر بقوة ما قاله يسوع وما  عاشه، فنعدّ قلوبنا لنفهم اُبوَّة الله لنا وحبه وعنايته بنا، ونتعلم من  مثاله، ونتحرر من مخاوفنا، ونتطلع نحو الأعلى، وننسج الأمل لنتقوى على تحمل  صعوبات (صليب) حياتنا بإيمان وصبر وارادة ورجاء القيامة.
 دعونا نستفيد من هذه المعاني العميقة لنتمكن من عيش إيماننا بفرح، وتعميق اُخوَّتنا بحماسة، وتوطيد وحدتنا وثقتنا بمستقبل أفضل.
 لنصلِّ بحرارة من أجل السلام والاستقرار والوئام في بلدنا، ونهضته وأن تثمر جهود الحكومة ثماراً خيِّرة لبنائه.
 شكراً لكل الأخوات والإخوة الأعزاء على صلاتهم وصداقتهم وتفهمهم وتشجيعهم، وتضامنهم. إنها تعزية لقلوبنا.
 اليكم جميعاً أيها الأحبّة تهانيَّ القلبية بعيد القيامة وبالنعمة والصحة والنجاح والسعادة.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أبريل 2019)

*وفد أمريكي يزور بلدة القوش التأريخية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- سورايا بريس/

 زار يوم 21 نيسان وفد أمركي عالي المستوى  برئاسة القائم بأعمال السفارة الأمريكية في بغداد (جوي هود) والقنصل العام  الأمريكي في اربيل (ستيڤ فاجن)والوفد المرافق لهم  بلدة ألقوش وكان في  استقبالهم لارا يوسف زرا مديرة ناحية القوش .
 وقام الوفد بزيارة المطرانية ودير ربان  هرمز  وتفقد مرقد النبي ناحوم الألقوشي في البلدة القديمة وأطلع على عمليات  الترميم التي تقوم بها الحكومة الأمريكية في هذا المزار التأريخي وقدم  الوفد تهانيه بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد الى أبناء البلدة وبعدها عقد  مؤتمرا صحفيا في نفس المكان تحدثت في البداية مديرة الناحية زرا عن اهمية  الزيارة وشكرت الحكومة الامريكية وحكومة الأقليم للأهتمام بالناحية  والأماكن التأريخية في البلدة التي فيها العديد من المزارات ومنها مرقد  النبي ناحوم  بعدها تحدث القائم بأعمال السفارة الأمريكية في بغداد عن  أهمية هذه البلدة وقدم التهاني بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد وشكر سيادة  المطران ميخا مقدسي ومديرة الناحية واهالي القوش ثم تطرق الى المشاريع التي  ستنفذها الولايات المتحدة في البلدة وتطويرها من الناحية السياحية  والعمرانية .


----------



## paul iraqe (22 أبريل 2019)

*حكومة إقليم كوردستان تهنىء بعيد القيامة المجيدة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- حكومة إقليم كوردستان /

 وجه مجلس وزراء إقليم كوردستان تهانيه بعيد قيامة السيد المسيح عليه السلام، من خلال بيان في ما يلي نصه:
 نبارك عيد قيامة السيد المسيح عليه السلام  لكافة أخواتنا وأخوتنا المسيحيين في إقليم كوردستان، العراق والعالم. نرجو  لهم إحياء هذا العيد في سعادة وأمان وأن يعم الاستقرار والسلم كل العالم  والإنسانية.
 وفي هذا العيد نؤكد على أن حكومة إقليم  كوردستان، وكما هو دأبها، تعمل على زيادة توطيد وتعميق ثقافة التعايش  والتسامح وقبول الآخر بين كافة المكونات الدينية والقومية في كوردستان، هذه  الثقافة التي هي مبعث فخر لكل شعب كوردستان، وموضع تقدير العالم  والإنسانية، كما ستعمل بكل الطرق في سبيل تحقيق المساواة وتوفير وحماية  حقوق جميع مكونات كوردستان.
 نكرر تهانينا بعيد القيامة للأخوات  والأخوة المسيحيين في إقليم كوردستان بصورة خاصة، ونرجو  أن يحتفلوا  بمناسباتهم وأعيادهم القادمة في ظل ظروف أفضل وأكثر أمانا واستقرارا، بعيدا  عن أجواء الحروب والعنف والإرهاب، في كوردستان أكثر رخاء وعمرانا.
 مجلس وزراء إقليم كوردستان
 ظ¢ظ، نيسان ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©


----------



## paul iraqe (24 أبريل 2019)

*عيد الفصح في العراق... المسيحيون يعودون بعد خروج داعش ولكن كثيرين منهم آثروا البقاء بعيداً*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الإندبندنت بالعربية/
 قبل أكثر من عامين بقليل، عمَّ الدمار  بلدة قرقوش شمال العراق، بعد أن دمّر تنظيم داعش كنائسها ومتاجرها ومنازلها  ومزارعها أثناء احتلالها.
 ففرّ حوالي 50 ألفاً من السكان المسيحيين  في تلك البلدة القديمة، هاربين من هجوم التنظيم الإرهابي الذي استولى على  مساحات شاسعة من شمال العراق في العام 2014. وكان الكثيرون يخشون ألا يروا  منازلهم مرة أخرى.
 اليوم، عاد حوالي نصف هذا العدد. وخرج  الآلاف إلى الشوارع في نهاية الأسبوع الماضي للاحتفال بيوم أحد الشعانين،  وسيخرج المزيد أيضاً في عيد الفصح.
 لكنّ أحوال المسيحيين في شمال العراق تبدو  أقلّ إشراقاً، حيث ترتفع معدلات البطالة والمخاوف بشأن الأمن وغياب البنية  التحتية، ما يحول دون عودة الكثيرين.
 ويقول فرج بنوا كامورات، رئيس جماعة  الأخوة في العراق، وهي منظمة فرنسية تدعم الأقليات الدينية في العراق  "لطالما كانت قرقوش من أكثر البلدات نجاحاً في إعادة سكانها".
 وأضاف "لكن بشكل عام، التناقضات هائلة.  ففي وقت تبدو الحياة في بعض البلدات طبيعية إلى حد كبير، مثل قرقوش، لا  تجري الأمور على خير ما يرام في بعض الأماكن الأخرى".
 قرقوش هي أكبر بلدة مسيحية في العراق  وتعود أصول هويتها المسيحية إلى القرن الرابع، عندما اعتنق الآشوريون الدين  الجديد وبدأوا يبنون الأديرة والكنائس. كانت ثرية نسبياً قبل أن يأتي  تنظيم داعش، حيث كانت تستمد ثروتها من الأراضي الزراعية ومن التجارة مع  مدينة الموصل الواقعة على بعد 20 ميلاً فقط.
 عندما استولى تنظيم داعش على الموصل في  العام 2014، وجه تحذيراً مخيفاً الى المسيحيين في البلدات والقرى المجاورة،  يبلّغهم أنّ عليهم تغيير ديانتهم أو دفع جزية خاصة أو "مواجهة حد السيف".  وشنّ التنظيم حملة عنف وقتل ضد الأقليات الأخرى، وألمّت معاناة كبيرة كذلك  بالإيزيديين والمسلمين الشيعة.
 فرّ أكثر من 100 ألف مسيحي من ديارهم خوفاً من تقدّم داعش ولا يزال عدد كبير منهم يعيش في معسكرات النزوح في كردستان العراق.
 واستناداً إلى لجنة إعادة الإعمار في  نينوى، عاد حوالي 37 ألف مسيحي إلى ديارهم في سهول نينوى بين العامين 2017  و2018. لكن لا يزال هناك عشرات الآلاف من النازحين في المخيمات، معظمهم في  كردستان العراق.
 وفي استطلاع أجرته أخيراً المنظمة الدولية  للهجرة (IOM) التابعة للأمم المتحدة، في أوساط الأقليات النازحة في  العراق، تبيّن أنّ معظم المسيحيين لا يعتزمون العودة إلى ديارهم، حيث قال  22 في المئة منهم فحسب إنهم قد يعودون. كما أنّهم كانوا الأكثر ميلاً إلى  التعبير عن عزمهم على الاستقرار في الخارج، وبلغت نسبة هؤلاء 42 في المئة.  وبالمقارنة بهذه الأرقام، تبدو عودة 25 ألف شخص إلى قرقوش قصة نجاح. وفي  هذا السياق أوضح السيد كامورات: "عاد إليها عدد كبير من الأشخاص، وترتبت  على حجم العودة هذه إعادة الخدمات والبنية التحتية".
 وتابع: "ولا يستهان بأهمية مواصلة النظام  التعليمي في قرقوش عمله خلال نزوحهم. وعليه عادت المدارس إلى العمل الطبيعي  بسرعة كبيرة، لأنّ عجلة جميع البنى كانت لا تزال تدور".
 واعتُبرت احتفالات أحد الشعانين في نهاية  الأسبوع الماضي هي الأكبر منذ تحرير المدينة، وكانت مؤثرة كثيراً في عين  عدد كبير من العائدين.
 وقال فادي بانو، البالغ من العمر 24 سنة  "إنّ رؤية عدد كبير من الناس في مدينتي وهم يمشون ويغنون التراتيل معاً في  زيّاح، هو دليل قوي على أننا ما زلنا هنا، وأنّ المسيحية في العراق لم تمت،  ولن تموت مطلقاً".
 وصرّح إلى صحيفة الإندبندنت: "بالنسبة إليّ، إنه لمن دواعي سروري أن أرى هذا يحدث من جديد بعد ما عانيناه بسبب داعش".
 لكنّ المدن الأخرى في سهل نينوى، التي  كانت موطناً للطائفة المسيحية منذ ألفَي عام، لم تكن وتيرة تعافيها وعودة  الحياة إليها على هذا القدر من السرعة.
 وقال أحد السكان لصحيفة الإندبندنت، طالباً عدم الكشف عن هويته: "لا توجد وظائف هنا، ومنازلٌ كثيرة لا تزال ركاماً".
 سبق أن واجه المجتمع المسيحي في العراق  الاضطرابات. وشهدت البلاد انخفاضاً سريعاً في عدد السكان المسيحيين في  البلاد خلال العقدين الماضيين، منذ بداية الغزو الأميركي في العام 2003. في  ذلك الوقت، كان هناك ما يقدر بنحو 1.4 مليون مسيحي. اليوم، يُعتقد أنّ  عددهم لا يتجاوز 300 ألف شخص.
 أثار غزو العراق واحتلاله موجةً من  التطرّف الإسلامي في الموصل القريبة ما أدّى إلى فرار كثير من المسيحيين.  منهم من غادر إلى الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا – ومنهم من لا يزال يغادر إلى  اليوم.
 وقالت "الأبواب المفتوحة"، وهي منظمة ترصد  اضطهاد المسيحيين "إنّ الهزيمة الإقليمية لداعش قلّصت مستوى الاضطهاد في  جميع أنحاء البلاد. ومع ذلك، فإنّ تهديدات الجماعات المتطرّفة تجعل من  الصعب على المسيحيين العائدين أن يشعروا بالسلام والأمان مخافة اضطهادهم من  جديد".
 ليست المشكلات التي يجبهها المسيحيون  حكراً على هذه الأقلية. وبحسب المنظمة الدولية للهجرة، لا يزال أكثر من 1.8  مليون شخص نازحين في جميع أنحاء العراق بعد خمس سنوات من بدء هجوم داعش.
 وأشارت المنظمة الدولية للهجرة في فبراير  (شباط) إلى أنّ "الكثيرين يعيشون في ظروف غير مستقرة - غالباً ما يعملون في  قطاع العمل غير الرسمي، ولا تزال الأسر الممتدة تعيش في مساحات صغيرة،  وتعتمد على ما يجنيه أفراد الأسرة أو المساعدات الحكومية". وأكّد التقرير  نفسه أنّ الافتقار إلى الفرص الاقتصادية والخدمات العامة هو العامل الرئيس  في دوام نزوحهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 أبريل 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو في عيد مار كوركيس: في عيد قاهر تنين الشر، نحن بحاجة الى تمثيل فعال للمسيحيين *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

           ترأس مساء الأربعاء 24 نيسان  2019 غبطة ابينا البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو  القداس  الاحتفالي في كنيسة مار كوركيس – بغداد الجديدة، بمناسبة عيد شفيعها. عاونه  صاحبا السيادة المطران المعاون مار شليمون وردوني والمطران المعاون مار  باسيليوس يلدو والأب ميسر بهنام راعي الكنيسة ومساعده الأب هاني خميس ولفيف  من كهنة بغداد وحضر مراسيم القداس الاخوات الراهبات وجمع غفير من  المؤمنين.
  وفي كلمته، هنأ غبطته الخورنة راعيا  ورعية بعيد شفيعها، وعن  القديس مار كوركيس، المعروف، مثل مار بهنام، بكونه  قاهر التنين  المندحر، قال: في زمننا يحتاج مسيحيونا إلى تمثيل حقيقي  وفعّال لدى الدولة في أمور عديدة لا يتسع للكنيسة التدخل فيها، وخصوصا في  مواجهة التهميش لموظفينا وموظفاتنا في مناصبهم ودرجاتهم الوظيفية، بسبب  المحاصصة وتوزيع المناصب، بحسب نقاط النفوذ. ونوّه أيضا بالشهيد مار  كوركيس  مثال التضحية بالذات من اجل إنقاذ الآخرين… مع دعوته للصلاة من أجل  أن يشرق علينا نور وسط  ظلمة ظروفنا ويشجعنا على تعلقنا بإيماننا وارضنا  وتجديد رجائنا وثقتنا.
 بعدها افتتح غبطته معرضا للوحات الفنية،  بريشة عدد من فنانينا، وفي هذه المناسبة، جاءت مجموعة من الشباب الناشطين  في المنطقة هنأوا الرعية والبطريرك بهذه المناسبة، معبرين عن التآزر بين  المواطنين بصرف النظر عن انتماءاتهم القومية والمذهبية، وقلدوا السادة  الأحبار وشاحا يمثل العلم العراقي.
 ثم قص غبطته، مع المعاونين وراعي الخورنة، كعكة اليوبيل الذهبي لتأسيس الخورنة، في وسط اجواء فرح وابتهاج.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أبريل 2019)

*مسيرة تضامنية للزعامات الدينية في شارع المتنبي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 في مبادرة لغبطة البطريرك الكردينال مار  لويس روفائيل ساكو، اقترحها في اللقاء الأخير لمؤتمر الحوار بين الأديان في  العتبة الحسينية بكربلاء، (7 آذار 2019) قامت الزعامات الدينية، المسيحية،  المسلمة (شيعة وسنة) والصابئة المندائيون، صباح يوم الجمعة 26 نيسان 2019،  بمسيرة تضامنية راجلة في شارع المتنبي، سرعان ما تحولت إلى مسيرة جماهيرية  معبرة، جاء الهدف منها توجيه رسالة إلى المواطنين العراقيين حول قيم  التسامح المتبادل والعيش المشترك.
 وانتهت المسيرة بالتوجه الى البطريركية لتناول غداء المحبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أبريل 2019)

*مسيحيو الأنبار يزورون كنائسهم ويأملون بالعودة حال إعمارها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ناس نيوز/
 اجتمع عدد من مسيحيي العراق, الجمعة, مع  ابناء محافظة الانبار داخل كنيسة ماركوركيس في ناحية الحبانية, في جلسة  حوارية حول اعادة ترميم الكنائس والتحضير لعودة المسيحيين الى المحافظة بعد  ان هجروها منذ 2003.
 وقال مراسل “ناس” يوم (26 نيسان 2019), ان  “عددا ً من مسيحيي العراق اجتمعوا مع عدد من ابناء محافظة الانبار في  كنيسة ماركوركيس الايلة للسقوط في ناحية الحبانية, وجرى الحديث حول عودة  المسيحيين واعادة تأهيل عدد من الكنائس في المحافظة”, مشيرا الى ان  “الاجتماع حضره الاب مارتن اوكن احد العاملين في الوقف المسيحي وهاني رزقو  مدير مكتب رئيس ديوان الديانات المسيحية والايزيدية والصابئة المندائيين”.
 وقال الاب مارتن اوكن في حديثه اثناء  الجلسة انه “سوف يتم ترميم سقف الكنيسة تمهيدا لإعادة تأهيلها بالكامل وذلك  بدعم من الوقف المسيحي، ومن المسيحين الموجودين خارج العراق”.
 وأكد مراسل “ناس” ان “عودة المسيحيين الى  مدنهم ستكون بعد فراق دام 16 عاما؛ لأن المسيحيين اثناء دخول داعش لم  يكونوا موجودين في محافظة الانبار لانهم هاجروا بعد دخول القوات الاميركية  للعراق واندلاع النزاع الطائفي في ذلك الوقت”.
 وفي حديث لـ “ناس” قال سركيس يوحنا من  اتحاد الطلبة والشبيبة الكلدواشوري إن “هناك رغبة حقيقية لدى المسيحيين  للعودة الى العراق والى منازلهم وعدد منهم عاد وهم يسكنون حاليا شمال  العراق ولا وجود للمسيحيين من محافظة الانبار في مخيمات النزوح جميعهم  يسكنون اما خارج العراق او في بغداد والمناطق الشمالية من العراق”
 واضاف ان “معظم المسيحيين الان ينتظرون ان  تستحدث محافظة في سهل نينوى تشمل المكونات الصغيرة بالشراكة مع المكونات  الكبيرة في هذه المحافظة وسوف تكون خط العودة للمسيحيين الموجودين في عموم  العراق وخارجه”
 وقال الناشط المدني ايمن البهلال من  محافظة الانبار الذي أدار  الجلسة الحوارية في حديث لـ”ناس” “نحن نسعى  جاهدين لعودة المسيحيين الى منازلهم وكنائسهم في محافظة الانبار وسوف نطلب  الدعم من مجلس محافظة الانبار للحصول على أموال لإعادة ترميم الكنائس لتكون  جاهزة لاستقبال المسيحيين في حال عودتهم”.


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أبريل 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يغادر الى تركيا ثم بلجيكا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 غادر بسلام الله وحِفظه، صباح السبت 27  نيسان 2019 صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو  يرافقه سكرتيره حضرة الأب نوئيل فرمان السناطي الى اسطنبول لترأس مراسيم  تنصيب رئيس أساقفة دياربكر وعموم تركيا، سيادة المطران مار رمزي كرمو غدا  الاحد 28 نيسان 2019، ومنها يسافر الى بلجيكا للاحتفال بالقداس بمناسبة  يوبيل جماعة سان إيجيديو ومقابلة جلالة الملك لويس فيليب ليوبولد ماري  Philippe Léopold Louis Marie ووزير خارجيته وأيضا سيلتقي السيدة فيديريكا  موغيريني: Federica Mogherini مسؤولة خارجية الاتحاد الاوروبي ويزور رعايا  الكلدان الأربع في بلجيكا.
 نصلي ان يبارك الله خطواتكم يا أبانا وراعينا الجليل


​


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أبريل 2019)

* البطريرك ساكو: المسيحيون “مهاجرون مؤجَّلون” أمام موقف حكومي غائب! *





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 منذ “استيراد” أنماط غريبة من التعبير،  تحت غطاء الديمقراطية، لمسنا إفساح المجال للتعبير والتظاهر والاعتصام، من  أجل استخدامه كواجهة إعلامية فقط، بدون تحريك أي ساكن.
 الرجاء ان يؤخذ ما أكتبه الآن على محمل  الجد، فمن موقعي الرسمي الكنسي، محلياً وعالمياً، لم يعد بإمكاني السكوت  أمام معاناة المسيحيين في العراق. هذا ما سأعرضه أدناه، بشكل صريح ومسؤول.
 معاناة المسيحيين
 ان معاناة المسيحين بعد دحر داعش، لا تزال  مستمرة في عدة جوانب وبقوة، حيث الإرهاب بحقهم لم ينتهِ بعد، والحكومة  العراقية لم تتحرك لحد الآن لمعالجة الانتهاكات التي يتعرضون لها من هدم  بيوتهم وسرقة ممتلكاتهم، وتزويرها بأسماء آخرين. مما خلق عندهم  حالة من  الصدمة، والقلق والخوف من المستقبل، وأجبرهم على التفكير بالهجرة: “مهاجرين  مؤجلين”، خصوصاً أن هذه  الاعتداءات لم تكن متوقعة إطلاقاً!
 خطابات المجاملة
 زارني  مسؤول بمناسبة عيد القيامة، فقال لي العبارة التي بتنا نسمعها بنحو مستمر: أنتم أصل البلاد، فقلت له: “وما الفائدة”!!
 أجل، المسيحيون لا يحتاجون إلى المجاملة،  بل الى تمثيل حقيقي وفعّال لدى الدولة في أمورعديدة،  فالكنيسة لا تتمكن أن  تتحمل وحدها كل هذا العبء، خصوصاً في مواجهة الأصولية الدينية، والاستحواذ  على ممتلكاتهم، واقصائهم من الدرجات الوظيفية، بسبب المحاصصة، والعقلية  الحزبية، والعشائرية والمليشياوية! ولدينا أمثلة موثقة. هذه التجاوزات  مستمرة وبنحو متزايد، ولم تعمل الحكومات المتتالية شيئا بخصوص ملاحقة  المتجاوزين ومقاضاتهم. أذكر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر “مقتل الطبيب  والطبيبة وحماته في المشتل قبل أكثر من عام!
  استبعاد الكفاءات المسيحية من مناصبها
   ثمة موظفون في الدولة يُستبعدون لانهم  مسيحيون ولنا حالات عديدة. في إنتخاب رئيس جامعة الحمدانية،  فُضِّل غير  المسيحي رغم تفوّق المسيحي بالدرجة العلمية والكفاءة، ونفس الكلام ينطبق  على مديرعام يُستَبعد ليأخذ منصبه شخص آخر غير مسيحي. والذريعة هي: لان هذه  المديرية هي حصة المكوَّن الفلاني والكتلة الفلانية. والغُبن بحق  المسيحيين لا يَستَثني الترقيات رغم استحقاقهم. وفي مجال التعيين، حدِّث  ولا حَرَج، بضمنها الوظائف الشاغرة التي أخلاها مسيحيون ممن اُجبروا على  اختيار الهجرة. ولا بأس من الاشارة هنا الى أننا طلبنا من إحدى الوزارات  توظيف ستة شباب على تلك الدرجات الشاغرة والمتوفرة، وهمَّشَ الوزير على  الطلب، مشكوراً قبل سنتين، لكن تبّين عند المتابعة، أن أحد المدراء  العامين، رفض تعيينهم وتساءل متهجِّما، وهل بقي مسيحيون للعمل؟ كما يُنقل  موظفون مسيحيون من دوائرهم لانهم يرفضون سرقة المال العام!
 التطرف الديني
 - بالرغم من كل الجهود التي تبذلها  الكنيسة والمرجعيات الدينية المعتدلة الشيعية والسنية لا تزال ثمة خطابات  أو مواقف تبث الكراهية تجاه غير المسلمين، ولم تتخذ الحكومة اجراء بحقهم.  الأفكار الأصولية التي بثَّها تنظيم داعش منتشرة ولها بيئة حاضنة. أذكر على  سبيل المثال: أن أحد الأساتذة في إحدى كليات بغداد، يستهزئ بالطالبة  المسيحية الوحيدة في المرحلة لأنها غير محجبة ويُسمِعهما كلاماً جارحاً عن  ديانتها. ولقد أكد عدد من طلبة كليات جامعة الموصل من المكوَّن المسيحي  أنهم اُضطرّوا للدوام خلال يومي عيد القيامة (الأحد والاثنين) بسبب  الامتحانات التي تم تحديدها في هذين اليومين. ثم لماذا لا يعتبر عيد  الميلاد والقيامة عيدين رسميَين اُسوةً “بحزمة سخية” لأعياد الآخرين.
 - نحن نسكن في حي المنصور، حيث نَصَب أحد  الحرّاس في المنطقة مكبراً للصوت “بوقاً” يبث، خارج أوقات الآذان، وبصوت  عالٍ نصوصاً من القرآن وأغانٍ، فمن يحاسبه؟
 - القوانين المجحفة بحق المسيحيين كـ  “أسلمة القاصرين” إجباراً عندما يُشهر أحد الوالدين إسلامه بسبب الزواج.  والأحوال الشخصية لغيرالمسيحيين تطبَّق عليهم! وماذا أقول عن مناهج  التربية! هذا كله يهدد مستقبلهم وهو نوع من انواع كريستيانوفوبيا؟ لكل هذه  الأسباب نجد أن عدد المسيحيين في العراق كان مليوناً ونصف المليون قبل  2003، لكن لم يتبقَ منهم سوى نصف مليون. 
 التمثيل المسيحي
  نحن مغيَّبون، ومن الأفضل الّا تكون لنا   كوتا مسيحية، لأنها مُختَطَفة، فمن يدّعون انهم ممثلون عن المكوَّن  المسيحي (الكوتا) لم يقدموا شيئاً بسبب مَنْ دَعَمَهم في التصويت، “من خارج  المكوَّن المسيحي”. كما أن الوزير المسيحي “الوحيد” في هذه الكابينة  الوزارية، غير معروف من قبل المكوَّن المسيحي والمرجعيات الدينية، وهو  نسيب  نائب من الكوتا، في حين اُستبعد مسيحيون تكنوقراط  صامدون ومتمسكون  بهويتهم؟  
  كما أن ديوان وقف الديانات المسيحية  والصابئة والإيزيدية، شبه معطَّل، بسبب عدم تخصيص ميزانية مناسبة له، وعليه  فليس بإمكانه تقديم شيء ملموس لهذه المكوّنات؟ وهناك جهات تقوم بتعطيل  الموافقات ذات الصلة، رغم المراجعات والوعود.
 الموقف الحكومي
 في ظل الصمت الحكومي عن الانتهاكات  المتفاقمة بحق المكوَّن المسيحي، فإن أول ما نطالب به في هذا المقال هو: أن  يكون لنا مستشارون حقيقيون لدى الرئاسات الثلاث، وكنتُ قد طلبتُ ذلك من  دولة رئيس الوزراء، لكن بدون جدوى! وهنا لابد أن اُشيد بإهتمام فخامة رئيس  الجمهورية، الدكتور برهم صالح بمعاناة المسيحيين.
 نحتاج الى قنوات اتصال لمتابعة شؤون  المسيحيين ومطالبهم،  كتشكيل “خلية أزمة” يُرشَّح لها أعضاء من المسيحيين  المستقلين عن الأحزاب السياسية. لا يكفي أن يُقال لنا أنتم المواطنون  الأصليون، بل نحتاج أن نُعامل كعراقيين ومواطنين بكل معنى الكلمة. فالهنود  الحمر، السكان الاصيليون في الامريكتين، لهم حقوق خاصة! ونحن أبعد من أن  نصل إلى حقوق مواطن عادي.  وحتى المليون دينار الذي كانت وزارة الهجرة  والمهجَّرين قد خصصته للعائلات المُهجَّرة لم تستلمه معظم العائ


----------



## paul iraqe (27 أبريل 2019)

* البطريرك ساكو: المسيحيون “مهاجرون مؤجَّلون” أمام موقف حكومي غائب! *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 منذ “استيراد” أنماط غريبة من التعبير،  تحت غطاء الديمقراطية، لمسنا إفساح المجال للتعبير والتظاهر والاعتصام، من  أجل استخدامه كواجهة إعلامية فقط، بدون تحريك أي ساكن.
 الرجاء ان يؤخذ ما أكتبه الآن على محمل  الجد، فمن موقعي الرسمي الكنسي، محلياً وعالمياً، لم يعد بإمكاني السكوت  أمام معاناة المسيحيين في العراق. هذا ما سأعرضه أدناه، بشكل صريح ومسؤول.
 معاناة المسيحيين
 ان معاناة المسيحين بعد دحر داعش، لا تزال  مستمرة في عدة جوانب وبقوة، حيث الإرهاب بحقهم لم ينتهِ بعد، والحكومة  العراقية لم تتحرك لحد الآن لمعالجة الانتهاكات التي يتعرضون لها من هدم  بيوتهم وسرقة ممتلكاتهم، وتزويرها بأسماء آخرين. مما خلق عندهم  حالة من  الصدمة، والقلق والخوف من المستقبل، وأجبرهم على التفكير بالهجرة: “مهاجرين  مؤجلين”، خصوصاً أن هذه  الاعتداءات لم تكن متوقعة إطلاقاً!
 خطابات المجاملة
 زارني  مسؤول بمناسبة عيد القيامة، فقال لي العبارة التي بتنا نسمعها بنحو مستمر: أنتم أصل البلاد، فقلت له: “وما الفائدة”!!
 أجل، المسيحيون لا يحتاجون إلى المجاملة،  بل الى تمثيل حقيقي وفعّال لدى الدولة في أمورعديدة،  فالكنيسة لا تتمكن أن  تتحمل وحدها كل هذا العبء، خصوصاً في مواجهة الأصولية الدينية، والاستحواذ  على ممتلكاتهم، واقصائهم من الدرجات الوظيفية، بسبب المحاصصة، والعقلية  الحزبية، والعشائرية والمليشياوية! ولدينا أمثلة موثقة. هذه التجاوزات  مستمرة وبنحو متزايد، ولم تعمل الحكومات المتتالية شيئا بخصوص ملاحقة  المتجاوزين ومقاضاتهم. أذكر على سبيل المثال لا الحصر “مقتل الطبيب  والطبيبة وحماته في المشتل قبل أكثر من عام!
  استبعاد الكفاءات المسيحية من مناصبها
   ثمة موظفون في الدولة يُستبعدون لانهم  مسيحيون ولنا حالات عديدة. في إنتخاب رئيس جامعة الحمدانية،  فُضِّل غير  المسيحي رغم تفوّق المسيحي بالدرجة العلمية والكفاءة، ونفس الكلام ينطبق  على مديرعام يُستَبعد ليأخذ منصبه شخص آخر غير مسيحي. والذريعة هي: لان هذه  المديرية هي حصة المكوَّن الفلاني والكتلة الفلانية. والغُبن بحق  المسيحيين لا يَستَثني الترقيات رغم استحقاقهم. وفي مجال التعيين، حدِّث  ولا حَرَج، بضمنها الوظائف الشاغرة التي أخلاها مسيحيون ممن اُجبروا على  اختيار الهجرة. ولا بأس من الاشارة هنا الى أننا طلبنا من إحدى الوزارات  توظيف ستة شباب على تلك الدرجات الشاغرة والمتوفرة، وهمَّشَ الوزير على  الطلب، مشكوراً قبل سنتين، لكن تبّين عند المتابعة، أن أحد المدراء  العامين، رفض تعيينهم وتساءل متهجِّما، وهل بقي مسيحيون للعمل؟ كما يُنقل  موظفون مسيحيون من دوائرهم لانهم يرفضون سرقة المال العام!
 التطرف الديني
 - بالرغم من كل الجهود التي تبذلها  الكنيسة والمرجعيات الدينية المعتدلة الشيعية والسنية لا تزال ثمة خطابات  أو مواقف تبث الكراهية تجاه غير المسلمين، ولم تتخذ الحكومة اجراء بحقهم.  الأفكار الأصولية التي بثَّها تنظيم داعش منتشرة ولها بيئة حاضنة. أذكر على  سبيل المثال: أن أحد الأساتذة في إحدى كليات بغداد، يستهزئ بالطالبة  المسيحية الوحيدة في المرحلة لأنها غير محجبة ويُسمِعهما كلاماً جارحاً عن  ديانتها. ولقد أكد عدد من طلبة كليات جامعة الموصل من المكوَّن المسيحي  أنهم اُضطرّوا للدوام خلال يومي عيد القيامة (الأحد والاثنين) بسبب  الامتحانات التي تم تحديدها في هذين اليومين. ثم لماذا لا يعتبر عيد  الميلاد والقيامة عيدين رسميَين اُسوةً “بحزمة سخية” لأعياد الآخرين.
 - نحن نسكن في حي المنصور، حيث نَصَب أحد  الحرّاس في المنطقة مكبراً للصوت “بوقاً” يبث، خارج أوقات الآذان، وبصوت  عالٍ نصوصاً من القرآن وأغانٍ، فمن يحاسبه؟
 - القوانين المجحفة بحق المسيحيين كـ  “أسلمة القاصرين” إجباراً عندما يُشهر أحد الوالدين إسلامه بسبب الزواج.  والأحوال الشخصية لغيرالمسيحيين تطبَّق عليهم! وماذا أقول عن مناهج  التربية! هذا كله يهدد مستقبلهم وهو نوع من انواع كريستيانوفوبيا؟ لكل هذه  الأسباب نجد أن عدد المسيحيين في العراق كان مليوناً ونصف المليون قبل  2003، لكن لم يتبقَ منهم سوى نصف مليون. 
 التمثيل المسيحي
  نحن مغيَّبون، ومن الأفضل الّا تكون لنا   كوتا مسيحية، لأنها مُختَطَفة، فمن يدّعون انهم ممثلون عن المكوَّن  المسيحي (الكوتا) لم يقدموا شيئاً بسبب مَنْ دَعَمَهم في التصويت، “من خارج  المكوَّن المسيحي”. كما أن الوزير المسيحي “الوحيد” في هذه الكابينة  الوزارية، غير معروف من قبل المكوَّن المسيحي والمرجعيات الدينية، وهو  نسيب  نائب من الكوتا، في حين اُستبعد مسيحيون تكنوقراط  صامدون ومتمسكون  بهويتهم؟  
  كما أن ديوان وقف الديانات المسيحية  والصابئة والإيزيدية، شبه معطَّل، بسبب عدم تخصيص ميزانية مناسبة له، وعليه  فليس بإمكانه تقديم شيء ملموس لهذه المكوّنات؟ وهناك جهات تقوم بتعطيل  الموافقات ذات الصلة، رغم المراجعات والوعود.
 الموقف الحكومي
 في ظل الصمت الحكومي عن الانتهاكات  المتفاقمة بحق المكوَّن المسيحي، فإن أول ما نطالب به في هذا المقال هو: أن  يكون لنا مستشارون حقيقيون لدى الرئاسات الثلاث، وكنتُ قد طلبتُ ذلك من  دولة رئيس الوزراء، لكن بدون جدوى! وهنا لابد أن اُشيد بإهتمام فخامة رئيس  الجمهورية، الدكتور برهم صالح بمعاناة المسيحيين.
 نحتاج الى قنوات اتصال لمتابعة شؤون  المسيحيين ومطالبهم،  كتشكيل “خلية أزمة” يُرشَّح لها أعضاء من المسيحيين  المستقلين عن الأحزاب السياسية. لا يكفي أن يُقال لنا أنتم المواطنون  الأصليون، بل نحتاج أن نُعامل كعراقيين ومواطنين بكل معنى الكلمة. فالهنود  الحمر، السكان الاصيليون في الامريكتين، لهم حقوق خاصة! ونحن أبعد من أن  نصل إلى حقوق مواطن عادي.  وحتى المليون دينار الذي كانت وزارة الهجرة  والمهجَّرين قد خصصته للعائلات المُهجَّرة لم تستلمه معظم العائ


----------



## paul iraqe (28 أبريل 2019)

*رحيل البروفسور باسيل عكولة البرطلي عالم الاثار واللغات السامية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 بهنام شَمَنّي
 تنعى الاوساط العلمية والثقافية  والاجتماعية في برطلي رحيل البروفسور وعالم الاثار واللغات السامية باسيل  شمعون عكولة البرطلي الذي وافته المنية بعد وعكة صحية رقد على أثرها  المستشفى في لبنان حيث يقيم.
 والبروفسور عكولة يعتبر حجة ومرجعا مهما  في مجال اختصاصه وستفتقده الاوساط العلمية وخصوصا تلك التي تعني بتاريخ  كنيسة المشرق واللغة السريانية. وهو متزوج وله من الاولاد اثنان ومثلهما من  البنات.

 وهذه نبذة مختصرة عن سيرة حياته   

 ولد في برطلي في 19 تشرين الاول سنة  1932 . دعاه الرب الى الكهنوت فدخل معهد مار يوحنا الحبيب عام 1943 وواصل  فيه دروسه حتى 19 آذار سنة 1957 فرسم كاهنا بيد المطران يوليوس جرجس قندلا  وعين في برطلي حتى سنة 1960 حيث سافر الى لبنان قاصدا دير الشرفة  ، عين  معلما للغتين العربية والسريانية في أكليريكية دير الشرفة  حتى عام 1963 .  اهتم بادارة مدرسة البشارة ومدرسة مار افرام بالمصيطبة الى جانب مهمة رعية  سيدة البشارة مالت جهود هذا الخادم بالنشئ والشبيبة عن طريق اللقاءات  والمحاضرات والنشاطات الثقافية الرسولية لاسيما وان القس باسيل يمتاز بذكاء  خارق ونبوغ في كل المجالات العلمية والتاريخية والأجتماعية ، اعتلى منابر  الفكر والحكاية مما جعله نجما من نجوم الفكر ، مما جعله محط آمال الجميع  وموضوع اعتزازهم . وقد بنى ابتدائية جديدة ملاصقة لكنيسة مار جرجس بادارة  الراهبات الكاترينات . واصل دروسه العلمية العالية في مدارس وجامعات بيروت ،  جامعة الروح القدس كلية التاريخ والاثار ، جامعة القديس يوسف كلية الاداب ،  مدرسة الاداب العليا ، حصل على اجازة في الاداب من جامعة القديس يوسف في  بيروت عام 1965 م . وفي عام 1979 غادر بيروت الى فرنسا بسبب الحرب ليواصل  نشاطه الفكري ونتاجه العلمي في باريس حيث اعتلى منبر البحوث في جامعة  السوربون . عمل مدير ابحاث في المركز الوطني للبحث العلمي في باريس ، ونال  شهادة الدكتوراه في الاثار جامعة ليون فرنسا  ، وكانت اطروحته العلمية في  تاريخ بلدة الحضر الاثرية القديمة ، في عام 2000 عاد الى لبنان وعمل استاذا  للغات السامية المقارنة وتاريخ الاجيال القديمة في جامعة القديس يوسف (  2000 ـ 2003  ، عضو الجمعية الاثرية لبنان ، ومساعد المدير في معهد  الدراسات السامية ( 1978 ـ 1983 ) كان عضوا في معهد الاثار الفرنسي في  بيروت . 
 اكرمته الحركة الثقافية ـ انطلياس في المهرجان اللبناني للكتاب ، الدورة الثانية والعشرين في آذار 2003 .

 مؤلفاته :
 نشر عشرات المقالات في كراس بعنوان مجنون العذراء عام 1955 ترجمه عن الفرنسية يوم كان اكليريكيا في المعهد الكهنوتي بالموصل .
 نشر مقالة بالفرنسية عن الاثار السريانية .
 كتاب فئران الكاتدرائيات .
 نشر كتابا ادبيا فكريا اجتماعيا تحت عنوان ( يوميات غجري لا يجيد الرقص )  عام 1972 . وعلى اثر ذلك ترك الكهنوت وتزوج بسبب خلافه مع بعض من رؤسائه ،  واصراره على آرائه المخالفة للقوانين الكنسية .
 في عام 1979 ساهم واشرف في تاليف المنجد الحديث للاعلام وفهارس الكتابات الارامية في اشور والحضر .
 له اكثر من سبعة كتب بالفرنسية واكثر من ستين بحثا منشورا في مجلات اجنبية وعربية .
 كتابات عن تدمر والانباط والرها ودياناتها وتاريخها وحضارتها .
 كما له عدة مقالات علمية وادبية وقصائد شعرية مبثوثة في عدة مجلات عربية ،  علاوة على الاحاديث التي القاها من محطة اذاعة بيروت في الانجيل والعدالة  الاجتماعية وغيرها من مواضيع الساعة .
 له كتاب عن تاريخ برطلي بالفرنسية
 اديب وشاعر .










​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 أبريل 2019)

*وحدة الدراسة السريانية في ممثلية دهوك تفتتح معرضا فنيا للخط والرسم والزخرفة باللغة السريانية خلال مهرجانها السنوي الاول للسلام*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 اقامت وحدة الدراسة السريانية في ممثلية  وزارة التربية المركزية في دهوك وبرعاية منظمة كابني، مهرجانها السنوي  الاول (مهرجان السلام)، تحت شعار (بالسلام نبني الاجيال وننمي التعايش)  تخلله افتتاح معرضا فنيا لاعمال الخط والرسم والزخرفة باللغة السريانية  ولمادة التربية الدينية المسيحية، وكذلك عرض الازياء التراثية، وذلك يوم 24  نيسان 2019 على قاعة المركز الثقافي الاشوري في دهوك. بحضور السيدة هدى  خالد مركوز مديرة الممثلية. والسيد فيانكي خوشابا ابرم مسؤول وحدة الدراسة  السريانية في الممثلية.

 كما حضر المهرجان السيد نينوس عوديشو عضو  مجلس محافظة دهوك والسيد سمير يوخنا كوركيس مدير قسم الدراسة السريانية في  تربية نينوى والسادة مسؤولي الوحدات في الممثلية وعدد من المشرفين وموظفي  الممثلية والكوادر التعليمية والتدريسية والطلبة الاعزاء.

 تخلل المهرجان القاء كلمات وتقديم فعاليات  منوعة وافتتاح المعرض الفني وفي الختام تم توزيع الدروع والشهادات  التقديرية للمشاركين في المهرجان وفي المعرض،  وكذلك للذين ساهموا في اقامة  المهرجان.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو في تنصيب المطران كرمو: كنيستنا كنيسة الشهداء وكنيسة شاهدة *




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 كتب الأب نويل فرمان السناطي/ اسطنبول

 في سابقة عرس كلداني روحي مهيب في نوعه  ومكانه، ترأس صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، عصر  يوم “الأحد الجديد” بعد القيامة، أحد مار توما، 28 نيسان 2019، حفل تنصيب  المطران رمزي كرمو، رئيسا لأساقفة ديار بكر وعموم تركيا. وشارك البطريركَ  والمطرانَ الجديد في القداس، لفيفٌ من الاساقفة الكاثوليك: السفير البابوي  في تركيا، ورئيس أساقفة الارمن الكاثوليك والنائب الرسولي في اسطنبول،  ورئيس اساقفة اللاتين في ازمير، ونائب اسقفي للاتين  لاناضول، ورئيس طائفة  السريان الكاثوليك ، وسرب من الكهنة الكلدان والكاثوليك، بضمنهم راعي كنيسة  الروح القدس للسالزيان التي أقيم فيها الاحتفال. وحضر المناسبة ممثلون عن  أصحاب القداسة والغبطة: البطريرك الأرثوذكسي المسكوني، وبطريرك الأرمن  الأرثوذكس، وبطريرك السريان الأرثوذكس، وقسيس عن الكنيسة البروتستانتية،  وحاخام عن الجماعة اليهودية ووفد قادم من إيران وآخر من العراق، وعدد من  الوجهاء والمسؤولين، واكتظت هذه الكنيسة الكبرى، بحشد كبير من المؤمنين.  بعد كلمة الترحيب بالبطريرك والراعي الجديد والحضور، القاها الخوري  المونسنيور فرانسوا ياكان مدبر ابرشية تركيا طوال سنوات شغور الكرسي  الابرشي، قرأ الأب نويل فرمان سكرتير البطريرك، المرسوم البطريركي عن  التنصيب، ثم توجه غبطته مع سعادة السفير البابوي لإجلاس المطران الجديد على  كرسيه الأبرشي، ثم نهض ليحيي المؤمنين الذي عبروا عن فرحتهم بعاصفة من  التصفيق. وبعد الانجيل، توجه غبطة البطريرك بكلمته الى المؤمنين شاكرًا  حضورهم هذه “المناسبة المسكونية الرائعة” كما شكر الحكومة التركية  لاستقبالها هذه العدد الكبير من اللاجئين. وبدوره شكر المطران الجديد  للابرشية في موعظته الحضور من ممثلي بطاركة واساقفة وكهنة والراهبات ووفود  من إيران والعراق وجمهور المؤمنين. وبعد الاحتفال الذي رافقته تراتيل  الجوقة واصوات الشمامسة، و الزغاريد والهلاهل، خرج المحتفلون الى باحة  الكنيسة، بضيافة الابرشية الكلدانية، لتقديم تهانيهم. ثم توجه المدعوون الى  المركز الكلداني، لمأدبة عشاء المحبة. كلمة غبطة البطريرك الكردينال لويس  روفائيل ساكو 
 “سيدنا العزيز رمزي،
 فيما تحتفل كنيستنا الكلدانية بالأحد  الجديد بعد القيامة، وهو احد مار توما، تحتفل ابرشية تركيا بتنصيبك راعيا  جديدا لها، بعد فراغ دام خمسة عشر عاما . أود ان ارفع معك ومع أبناء  الأبرشية الشكر للرب، كما يسرني أن أعبّر لسيادتك عن تهانيّ القلبية  وتمنياتي بخدمة مليئة بالايمان الفاعل بالمحبة، والأمانة والسخاء خصوصا  تجاه المهاجرين. انهم يحتاجون الى اسقف هو راع واب واخ، يستمع اليهم ويصلي  معهم ويرفع معنوياتهم في ظروفهم الصعبة.. وقد تم اختيارك لهذه الابرشية  لأنك تحمل كل هذه الصفات. وبهذه المناسبة المباركة، أود أن أعبّر أيضا عن  مشاعر التقدير لكل من كان لهم الدور في خدمة هذه الأبرشية خصوصا المونسنيور  فرانسوا ياكان، الذي بذل جهودا كثيرة لتقوية وجود الكنيسة الكلدانية في  هذا البلد العريق وكذلك الأب أداي (رمزي) الذي اهتم كثيرا بالمهاجرين.  واشكر العلمانيين الغيورين الذين لم يبخلوا بشيء من أجل كنيستهم. كنيستنا  شهيدة على طول تاريخها وكان لنا في تركيا اربع ابرشيات فازيلت واستشهد  رعاتها والعديد من الكهنة والمؤمنين الى جانب اخوتهم المسيحيين الاخرين في  مذابح سيف، الارمن والاشوريين. هذه هي ويلات الحروب والصراعات وهي ضد إرادة  الله. وكنيستنا أيضا شاهدة. وايمانها هو إيمان إبراهيم الواثق والمطيع  وإيمان الرسول توما الساجد أمام المسيح القائم من بين الأموات معلنا: ربي  والهي.. اننا اليوم نجدد التزامنا بإيمان إبراهيم وتوما وأماناتنا للمسيح  والكنيسة. أشكر الحكومة التركية لاستقبالها الإنساني لهذا العدد الكبير من  العراقيين المهاجرين، وشكرا لكل الحاضرين هذا الاحتفال المسكوني الرائع  لاصحاب القداسة والغبطة والسعادة… كما أشكر الآباء السالزيان لتوفيرهم  الكنيسة لإقامة هذا الاحتفال.
 كلمة المطران الجديد للأبرشية مار رمزي كرمو
 إن قبولي لهذه المهمة هو دعوة من الروح  القدس، وهذه الدعوة وصلتني من خلال قرار السينودس الكلداني وعلى رأسه غبطة  أبينا البطريرك وموافقة قداسة البابا فرنسيس. فبعد 42 سنة في ايران وقربي  من سن الخامسة والسبعين، قبلت هذه المسؤولية، ليس لأني مؤهل لها روحيا  وجسديا وثقافيا، بل كعلامة للثقة المطلقة بنعمة الرب، كما ذكر بولس الرسول  أمام جسامة رسالته، إذ أتاه الصوت السماوي: نعمتي تكفيك. وعليها اعتمد  اساسا، وعلى اخوتي الكهنة الذين سيكونون معاونين لي في هذه الخدمة  الاسقفية. لقد أشار غبطة البطريرك الى العدد الكبير من العراقيين اللاجئين،  بسبب الظروف الصعبة في البلاد، واقول بهذه المناسبة: سوف ابذل كل الجهود  لكي اخفف من هذه المعاناة رغم أن الصعوبات كثيرة. إني أدعوكم إلى التفاؤل  والرجاء، فالإحباط أو اليأس لا يحل المشكلة. لنعتمد على نعمته ونسير دوما  الى الامام مع بعض. وسوف نحاول مع بعض ان نعطي الشهادة داخل هذا البلد الذي  له تاريخ عريق في المسيحية. وأذكر ايضا الكدان الاتراك الذين لا يتجاوز  عددهم السبعين او الثمانين عائلة، وهم بقايا كنيستنا كنيسة الشهداء، كما  وصفها غبطته، وهي ايضا كنيسة للشهادة ليسوع المسيح. فلنحاول مع بعض  بالاتحاد العميق على هذا الشهادة، إذ دائما اقول: ان قوة الكنيسة ليست بعدد  أعضائها ولا بأملاكها، بل بعمق إيمانها وشهادة حياتهم اليومية. وبقوة  الروح القدس الذي حل علينا يوم عماذنا، نستطيع أن نكون مسيحيين ليس بالاسم  فقط بل بالعمل. أرجو صلاتكم “لكيما أعيش هذه المسؤولية بروح التفاني  والإخلاص والفرح الإنجيلي”. آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2019)

*كلارا عوديشو ... الثور المجنح عاد الى مكانه في بوابة مطار بغداد الدولي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 صرحت النائب كلارا عوديشو ممثلة شعبنا  ورئيسة كتلة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في برلمان اقليم  كوردستان اليوم الأحد الموافق 29/4/2019، بأن الثور المجنح الذي أزيل من  بوابة مطار بغداد الدولي في وقت سابق من قبل سلطة الطيران المدني، عاد الى  مكانه في البوابة الرئيسية للمطار ليمثل الإرث الحضاري للعراق عموما  ولشعبنا الكلداني السرياني الآشوري خصوصا، تحقق هذا الأمر نتيجة للقاء الذي  أجرته السيدة كلارا عوديشو مع الدكتور بشير الحداد النائب الثاني  لرئيس  مجلس النواب العراقي، على هامش قمة بغداد لبرلمانات دول الجوار العراقي  بتاريخ 20/4/2019 والذي تم توجيه الدعوة للسيدة كلارا عوديشو للمشاركة فيه  من قبل السيد محمد الحلبوسي رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي، وفي اللقاء مع  الدكتور بشير تم طرح قضية إزالة الثور المجنح من البوابة وما له من مساس  بالتاريخ الحضاري للعراق، وطالبت بإعادته الى مكانه بأسرع وقت، وفعلا وعد  السيد بشير حداد بالنظر في الأمر بأسرع وقت، واليوم  29/ 4 /2019 تم بالفعل  الإيعاز الى السيد مدير مطار بغداد الدولي السيد على تقي بإعادة هذا الرمز  الحضاري والنصب الوطني الى واجهة البوابة ذاكرا في الإيعاز بأن هذا النصب  لا يمكن المس به أو تغيير مكانه بتاتا لأنه يمثل حضارة العراق التي علينا  جميعا الإفتخار بها وحمايتها، والصور أدناه تثبت عودته الى مكانه...







   السيدة كلارا عوديشو اثناء لقائها بالدكتور بشير الحداد


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2019)

*السفيرة العراقية تشارك في قداس ليلة عيد القيامة لرعية الكلدان في الأردن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 احتفل ابناء رعيتنا الكلدانية في الأردن  بعيد القيامة المجيد بالقداديس التي اقيمت في مراكز الرعية المنتشرة في  مدينة عمان، ففي يوم السبتظ¢ظ§/ ظ¤ ليلة العيد احتفل الاب زيد حبابه بمعاونة  الاب نضير دكو بالقداس الإلهي في كاتدرائية القديس جاورجيوس للروم الملكيين  الكاثوليك في منطقة ام السماق في الساعة ظ،ظ :ظ£ظ  والذي حضره سعادة السفيرة  صفية السهيل الجزيلة الاحترام.
 وفي صباح الأحد ظ¢ظ¨ نيسان اقيم قداسان  اخران في الساعة ظ،ظ،:ظ£ظ  صباحاً، واحد في كنيسة القديس يوحنا دي لاسال –  الفرير في جبل الحسين والآخر في دير اللاتين – ماركا الشمالية، خدم كل  القداديس شمامسة الرعية وجوقها الموحد الذي ابدع بتأدية التراتيل والالحان  الطقسية الخاصة بالمناسبة. وفي نهاية كل قداس كان المؤمنون يتبادلون  التهاني متمنين لبعضهم بعضاً أعياداً مباركة ملؤها الحب والخير والسلام. 
 تصوير ثامر نجم – رواد يوسف
 الرعية الكلدانية في الأردن


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2019)

*مطارنة السريان الارثوذكس بمشاركة المطران مار ميخائيل نجيب يستقبلون المهنئين بعيد القيامة المجيد في برطلة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - توفيق سعيد /
 بعد نهاية قداس القيامة في كنيسة  مارتشموني للسريان الأرثوذكس في برطلة استقبل المطارنة مار بطرس موشي رئيس  ابرشية السريان الكاثوليك في الموصل وكوردستان وكركوك ومار طيمثاوس موسى  السماني رئيس ابرشية دير مار متى وتوابعها للسريان الأرثوذكس ومار ميخائيل  نجيب رئيس اساقفة ألموصل وعقرة للكلدان والاباء الكهنة في قاعة مركز مار  كوركيس الثقافي في برطله الساده المهنئين من برطله وسهل نينوى من مختلف  الطوائف والشخصيات الرسمية والعامة بمناسبة أعياد القيامة هذا والتقت عشتار  بشخصيات مختلفة والمطارنة الثلاثة لتقديم تهانيهم لشعبنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 أبريل 2019)

*حملة تنظيف لقضاء الحمدانية في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- عرب24/

 تتواصل الأعمال التطوعية لتنظيف محافظة  نينوى، حيث انطلقت  يوم الخميس حملة تطوعية دعت إليها خلية الأزمة في  محافظة نينوى لتنظيف قضاء الحمدانية ومركزها قرية قرقوش 40 كم شرق الموصل،  وشارك متطوعون من طلبة جامعة الحمدانية بالتعاون مع الدوائر الخدمية لرفع  النفايات والأنقاض من الأحياء وشوارع المنطقة.


[YOUTUBE]pdLMpnCwQYg[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## paul iraqe (1 مايو 2019)

*شخصيات من بغديدا تقدم التهاني للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري بعيد القيامة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بتاريخ 29/4/2019 زار مقر المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الآشوري  كل من السادة خالص ايشوع بربر العضو السابق  لبرلمان العراق ونيسان كرومي قائمقام قضاء الحمدانية السابق والسيد صباح  رفو، لتقديم التهاني بمناسبة عيد القيامة المجيد وكان في استقبالهم السيد  جميل زيتو رئيس المجلس واعضاء المكتب السياسي للمجلس.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مايو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يشارك في افتتاح مؤتمر التراث السرياني الشعري – الموسيقي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
   في تمام الساعة الخامسة من مساء يوم  الخميس ٢ أيّار ٢٠١٩، شارك غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، في الجلسة الإفتتاحية لمؤتمر  التراث السرياني الشعري - الموسيقي "ريشاي قوليه - بيت كازو"، وذلك في قاعة  القديس البابا يوحنّا بولس الثاني في جامعة الروح القدس - الكسليك،  بمناسبة اليوبيل الذهبي لتأسيس معهد الليتورجيا في الجامعة.
     رعى الإفتتاح وحضره صاحب الغبطة  والنيافة الكردينال مار بشارة بطرس الراعي بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق  للموارنة، وشارك فيه عدد من المطارنة والرؤساء العامّين للرهبانيات والكهنة  والرهبان والراهبات، إضافةً إلى متخصّصين ومدعوين وطلاب.
     خلال الجلسة، ألقيت كلمات شدّدت على أهمّية التراث السرياني كمخزون كنسي ونبع روحي وتراثي فيّاض.
     وتخلّلت الجلسة باقة من الترانيم من الطقس والتراث السرياني الشعري والموسيقي، أدّتها جوقة "قاديشا".
     وكانت كلمة الختام للبطريرك الراعي  الذي أكّد الإعتزاز بالتراث السرياني، منوّهاً بدور معهد الليتورجيا في  جامعة الروح القدس الكسليك في نشر هذا التراث، مشيداً بجهود مؤسّس المعهد  الأباتي يوحنّا تابت كرائد في هذا المضمار.
     رافق غبطةَ أبينا البطريرك صاحب  السيادة المطران مار يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت  البطريركية، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والشمّاس كريم كلش. كما  حضر أيضاً من كنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية: الخوراسقف منير سقّال النائب  العام في أبرشية حلب، والأب يوسف درغام كاهن كنيسة عذراء فاتيما في جونيه.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مايو 2019)

*الكردينال ساكو لوالي إسطنبول: نتطلع نحو تركيا ماضية في الخطاب المعتدل والتعايش بين الأديان والحضارات واستقرار المنطقة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 استقبل، سيادة علي يرليكايا، والي مدينة  اسطنبول، عصر يوم الخميس 2 أيار – مايس 2019، في ديوان الولاية، صاحب  الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو، الذي عبّر عن سروره  على هذه فرصة اللقاء بسيادته، وشكره، ومن خلاله شكر تركيا على استقبال  أعداد من اللاجئين ومن بينهم العائلات المسيحية التي هاجرت بسبب عدم  الاستقرار الأمني والاجتماعي والضغط المتزايد من جانب المتطرفين.  وطلب ان  يسمح للراغبين منهم بالإقامة في إسطنبول  لحين حصولهم على القبول من الدول  التي يودون الاستقرار فيها.
 كما أبدى اعجابه بما يشهده على الأرض من  الحرية لغير المسلمين في ممارسة عقائدهم بشكل صريح وبسلام.  وهذه رسالة  ايجابية الى الدول الأخرى للحفاظ على سلامة الناس وكرامتهم من اي دين او  عرق كانوا ، وضمان مستقبل خال من الصراعات والحروب والالام…
 وفيما يخص ظروف مسيحيي العراق، أشار غبطته  الى تضرر عدد من القرى المسيحية بسبب عمليات عسكرية تركية في شمال العراق.  وعبر عن ارتياحه بما نقله الى غبطته السفير التركي في بغداد عن استعداد  تركيا للمساعدة في تعمير المناطق المتضررة.
 ومن جانبه شكر الوالي علي يرليكايا غبطة  البطريرك والوفد المرافق له على هذه الزيارة. وذكر انه بمناسبة حلول شهر  رمضان سوف يقام افطار يدعون اليه مختلف الزعماء الدينيين وان الدعوة قائمة  لرئاسة الابرشية لحضور هذه المأدبة، التي يتعارف فيها ويتآلف مختلف زعماء  الأديان في اسطنبول. وقال: هذه المدينة، يشهد التاريخ بأنه كان لها بسبب  موقعها المتميز روابط سياسية مهمة مع روما وبيزنطية، مما يجعلها الان ايضا  ان تكون جسرا للثقافات والحضارات، كمدينة للتعايش والسلام، وكحاضنة للحوار  بين مختلف الاديان، وهو النهج الذي يؤكد عليه، على حد قوله، فخافة الرئيس  اردوغان.
 وأشار أن ما تتطلع اليه الدول من سلام  وتعايش، نشاركها فيه، على اساس التعامل بالمثل، وعلى أساس إيجاد الحلول  المناسبة للتعامل مع الشر والاصطفاف مع الخير، معولين قبل كل شيء على  النيات الحسنة لدى البلدان ولدى دول الجوار.
 وفي هذه المناسبة قدم البطريرك ساكو،  سيادة المطران رمزي كرمو كمطران جديد للكلدان على عموم تركيا. وعبر مار  رمزي بدوره، عن تقييمه للتسهيلات التي ابدتها الحكومة التركية بشأن قدومه  واستقراره، وما يتطلع اليه من تعاون في مجال اشاعة قيم الحوار والسلام  واستقرار المسيحيين في المنطقة.
 وحضر مع غبطته إلى جانب مار رمزي، الآباء:  فرانسوا ياكان، اداي- رمزي ديريل من ابرشية الكلدان في تركيا، والاب نويل  فرمان سكرتير البطريرك، والناشطين الكلدانيين التركيين جوزيف وسعيت.
 وبهذه المناسبة يوضح اعلام البطريركية ما  كان قد صرح به غبطته في مقابلة صحفية اثناء زيارته  للكاتدرائية الكلدانية   في مدينة ديار بكر.  البطريرك ذكر ان المذابح التي حصلت في التاريخ، هي  نتيجة  مصالح وصراعات وحروب، وأنه بالتالي ينبغي تعلم الدروس  والعمل من  اجل تحقيق السلام  والاستقرار والكرامة لكل انسان.. وذكر ان العديد من  الكلدان تم قتلهم في مذابح سيفا الى جانب الأرمن والسريان وازيلت اربع  ابرشيات كلدانية. وأن مواطني اليوم، ليسوا بالضرورة مسؤولين عما حصل في  الماضي، وأن ما نقل عنه لم يكن دقيقا.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مايو 2019)

*بالصور .. قداس رسامة الشماس الاكليريكي ساهر ( أفرام ) الخوري قرياقوس البرطلي كاهنا لكنيسة مريم العذراء/ برطلي*


​عشتارتيفي كوم/


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مايو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يستقبل وفداً من الكنيسة الأرمنية الكاثوليكية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 مساء يوم الجمعة ظ£ أيّار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، استقبل  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، وفداً من الكنيسة الأرمنية الكاثوليكية الشقيقة باسم  غبطة أخيه الكاثوليكوس كريكور بيدروس العشرين كبرويان بطريرك كيليكيا  للأرمن الكاثوليك، وذلك في مقرّ الكرسي البطريركي، المتحف، بيروت.
     ضمّ الوفد صاحبي السيادة المطرانين  جورج أسادوريان المعاون البطريركي، وجورج خزّوميان رئيس أساقفة تركيا  سابقاً، والأب سيبوه قره بتيان أمين سرّ البطريركية.
     نقل الوفد إلى غبطة أبينا البطريرك  تحيّة ومحبّة وسلام غبطة أخيه البطريرك كبرويان ومعايدته بعيد القيامة  المجيدة وتمنّياته بدوام النجاح والتوفيق، مع اعتذاره عن الحضور بسبب وعكة  صحّية ألمّت به.
     شكر غبطة أبينا البطريرك لغبطة أخيه  البطريرك كبرويان محبّته ومشاعره اللطيفة، مبادلاً إيّاه والكنيسة الأرمنية  الشقيقة المعايدة وأطيب التمنّيات، وداعياً له بالشفاء العاجل والصحّة  والعافية.
     وتناولت الأحاديث العلاقات الأخوية  الطيّبة التي تجمع الكنيستين الشقيقتين السريانية والأرمنية، ودورهما في  أداء الشهادة للرب يسوع، خاصّةً في منطقة الشرق الأوسط المعذَّبة.
     حضر هذا اللقاء سيادة المطران مار  متياس شارل مراد أسقف الدائرة البطريركية، والأب جليل هدايا رئيس المحكمة  الإستئنافية لكنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ  البطريركية، والشمّاس كريم كلش.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مايو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يستقبل وفداً من الكنيسة الأرمنية الكاثوليكية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 مساء يوم الجمعة ٣ أيّار ٢٠١٩، استقبل  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، وفداً من الكنيسة الأرمنية الكاثوليكية الشقيقة باسم  غبطة أخيه الكاثوليكوس كريكور بيدروس العشرين كبرويان بطريرك كيليكيا  للأرمن الكاثوليك، وذلك في مقرّ الكرسي البطريركي، المتحف، بيروت.
     ضمّ الوفد صاحبي السيادة المطرانين  جورج أسادوريان المعاون البطريركي، وجورج خزّوميان رئيس أساقفة تركيا  سابقاً، والأب سيبوه قره بتيان أمين سرّ البطريركية.
     نقل الوفد إلى غبطة أبينا البطريرك  تحيّة ومحبّة وسلام غبطة أخيه البطريرك كبرويان ومعايدته بعيد القيامة  المجيدة وتمنّياته بدوام النجاح والتوفيق، مع اعتذاره عن الحضور بسبب وعكة  صحّية ألمّت به.
     شكر غبطة أبينا البطريرك لغبطة أخيه  البطريرك كبرويان محبّته ومشاعره اللطيفة، مبادلاً إيّاه والكنيسة الأرمنية  الشقيقة المعايدة وأطيب التمنّيات، وداعياً له بالشفاء العاجل والصحّة  والعافية.
     وتناولت الأحاديث العلاقات الأخوية  الطيّبة التي تجمع الكنيستين الشقيقتين السريانية والأرمنية، ودورهما في  أداء الشهادة للرب يسوع، خاصّةً في منطقة الشرق الأوسط المعذَّبة.
     حضر هذا اللقاء سيادة المطران مار  متياس شارل مراد أسقف الدائرة البطريركية، والأب جليل هدايا رئيس المحكمة  الإستئنافية لكنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ  البطريركية، والشمّاس كريم كلش.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مايو 2019)

*المسيحيون في نينوى بعد عدة محاولات لحمايتهم ، ما هو مستقبلهم ؟!*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ايزيدي 24/
 يتكوّن سهل نينوى من ” الإيزيديون ،  المسيحيّون ، التركمان ، الشبك ، الكاكائيون ، العرب ” وبعد مرحلة داعش  وبسبب الاوضاع السياسية والإقتصادية حصل شرخ كبير في العلاقات ولا تزال  منظمات المجتمع المدني تحاول أن تعيد العلاقات فيما بينهم.

 بعد أن  أعلن البطريرك لويس ساكو بطريرك الكلدان في العراق و العالم عن إمتعاضه من  الحكومة العراقية لتقصيرها تجاه المسيحيين والأقليات العراقية في نينوى ،  المسيحيون يواجهون خطر الإنقراض من بلدهم التاريخي.

 أثناء تحرير  محافظة نينوى من سيطرة تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية “داعش” عانت بلدة باطنايا و  بلدات مسيحية أخرى من التهميش والإقصاء وعدم عودة أهلها ، في بلدة باطنايا  لم يعد سوى شخصاً واحداً فقط من أبناء البلدة عاد إليها، ويقيم في دار لا  تكفي إلا لحمايته من المطر، ويتولى حماية ثلاث مدارس ومركز صحي جديد،  وتزوده القوات الأمنية لقاء ذلك بالطعام فقط ، باطنايا مجرد مثال واحد على  المناطق التي كانت موطن أقلية دينية وتمثل تحدياً كبيراً يواجه الحكومة  العراقية في المستقبل.

 أعلن مسؤولون عراقيون من الأحزاب المسيحية  بأن كلفة اعادة إعمار البلدة أكبر بكثير من إمكانيات الحكومة، وأن  المساعدات الدولية تعجز عن أن تعوض النقص المالي الذي تعانيه الحكومة  العراقية، في حين أنه حتى في حال التمكن من إعادة إعمار المنطقة سريعاً،  ليس هناك ما يضمن عودة السكان إليها.
 كما أنّ الحكومات والمنظمات الأجنبية دفعت  الجزء الأكبر من المبالغ التي ينبغي أن تنفق، لكن هذه المبالغ ديون يجب  على بغداد أن تسددها في المستقبل ، المشكلة الحالية تكمن في كيفية نقل  وإنفاق تلك الأموال على المناطق المحددة، ويقول المسؤولون العراقيون  والغربيون إن المبالغ ستوزع نقداً والسبب هو أن الشبكات والمؤسسات غارقة في  الصراع السياسي بين الأحزاب والقوى المختلفة هناك .

 تم تدمير  الجزء الأكبر من باطنايا من قبل داعش أو نتيجة قصف طائرات التحالف الدولي  لها، والدور التي لا تزال قائمة تغطي شعارات وكتابات داعش جدرانها ، “إيشوع  بهنام” اوضح لــ إيزيدي 24 و هو الرجل المدني الوحيد المقيم في باطنايا  “أنا الشخص الوحيد هنا، ليست لدي عائلة، وأفضل العيش هنا على حياة  المخيمات”.

 و بين “بهنام” انه كان هناك ستة آلاف مسيحي كلداني  يسكنون هذه البلدة ذات يوم، لكن المواجهات والمعارك المتتالية على مدى ستة  عشر عاماً الأخيرة في العراق أجبرت عدداً كبيراً من مسيحيي بطنايا والعراق  على الرحيل عن البلد، وتشير التقارير إلى أن 1.5 مليون مسيحي كانوا يعيشون  في العراق قبل سقوط نظام صدام حسين، لكن عددهم تقلص إلى مئتي ألف فقط، وقد  هاجر نحو نصف سكان بطنايا إلى أمريكا وأوروبا بينما تبعثر النصف الآخر في  مخيمات النزوح ويفكر هؤلاء أيضاً في الرحيل النهائي عن العراق.
 كان هناك ستة آلاف مسيحي كلداني يسكنون  هذه البلدة ذات يوم، لكن المواجهات والمعارك المتتالية على مدى ستة عشر  عاماً الأخيرة في العراق أجبرت عدداً كبيراً من مسيحيي بطنايا والعراق على  الرحيل عن البلد
 “رعد ناصر” اكد لــ إيزيدي 24 وهو مقيم في مخيم بالقرب  من بلدة “تللسقف” ضمن قضاء تلكيف في محافظة نينوى ، بأنه وغيره يبحثون عن  فرصة للهجرة إلى أوروبا وخمن عدد العوائل المتبقية في البلدة بمئتي عائلة  فقط وبيّن أن “كل الامكان قد تعرضت للتدمير ولا نملك المال اللازم لإعادة  إعمار بيوتنا”.

 و يرى “ناصر” إنّ ما حصل في مناطق المسيحيين هو  فاجعة جعلتهم يتركون بلدهم ومناطقهم التاريخية حيث كان عدد سكان الحمدانية  قبل هجمات داعش نحو ستين ألفاً، ويشير قائممقام الحمدانية المهندس عصام  دعبول في حديث ل”ايزيدي 24â€³ ، إلى أن برامج الأمم المتحدة والولايات  المتحدة والمنظمات المسيحية في أمريكا تمكنت من إعادة نصف السكان إلى  المدينة، في حين يؤكد “بهنام” أن المساعدات لم تستطع حل المشاكل التي كانت  السبب الأساس لدفع المسيحيين إلى الهجرة من العراق، ومنها مشاكل الأمن  والاستقرار.

 إنّ ما حصل في مناطق المسيحيين هو فاجعة جعلتهم  يتركون بلدهم ومناطقهم التاريخية حيث كان عدد سكان الحمدانية قبل هجمات  داعش نحو ستين ألفاً
 ويضيف “بهنام” ، “إن كانت الحكومة العراقية تريد  بقاء المسيحيين في العراق، فعليها أن تفكر بجدية في ذلك (أمن المنطقة)،  وإلا لا أعتقد أن لنا مستقبلاً في العراق”.

 تقوم قوة تابعة للحشد  الشعبي تمثل أطراف سياسية مختلفة فيما بينها بتأمين قضاء الحمدانية، ويؤكد  مواطنون مدنيّون في قضاء الحمدانية أنّ غياب قوة أمنية حكومية يخلق مشكلة  كبرى لهم ولعودة السكان، ويتوجب “على بغداد أن تتدخل، ويتم تسليم الملف  الأمني إلى الشرطة بدلاً عن هذه القوات ، وأن تتألف قوات الشرطة من أبناء  المنطقة وتكون تحت سيطرة الحكومة”.
 من جهته، نفى مدير صندوق إعادة  إعمار نينوى، “سليم عثمان”، أن تكون مشكلة غياب الأمن هي التي تعيق إعادة  إعمار المنطقة وعودة السكان، مشيراً إلى أن الافتقار إلى المساعدات هو  العائق الرئيس، وأضاف عثمان بأن “دولاً كثيرة ساعدت في طرد داعش، ونحن  نشكرها، لكن تلك العملية دمرت نينوى، وينبغي لها جميعاً أن تشارك الآن في  إعادة إعمارها”.

 دولاً كثيرة ساعدت في طرد داعش، ونحن نشكرها، لكن تلك العملية دمرت نينوى
 وحسب “عثمان” فإن إصلاح البنية التحتية للمحافظة بحاجة إلى ما بين 20 و30  مليار دولار، لكن صندوقه تلقى هذه السنة 50 مليون دولار من بغداد وسيتلقى  1.2 مليار دولار من البنوك الدولية والأوروبية، ويقدر نسبة الإعمار في  المحافظة منذ إنشاء الصندوق بـ2% فقط.

 ويردف“حتى في حال تلقينا  مليار دولار في السنة وبسهولة، فسنحتاج إلى ما بين 20 و30 سنة لإعادة إعمار  المنطقة، وهذه مشكلة كبرى لو أطلعنا عليها مواطنينا فسينتفضون علينا”.

 يواجه سهل نينوى تدمير للبنى التحتية بالإضافة إلى الركود الإقتصادي وسوء  العلاقات الإجتماعية وإنعدام الثقة ، وإنّ الإقليات تواجه تهميشا وإقصائا  في الكثير من الأمور وخاصة حقوقهم المدنية والقانونية .

​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 مايو 2019)

*المسيحيون في نينوى بعد عدة محاولات لحمايتهم ، ما هو مستقبلهم ؟!*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ايزيدي 24/
 يتكوّن سهل نينوى من ” الإيزيديون ،  المسيحيّون ، التركمان ، الشبك ، الكاكائيون ، العرب ” وبعد مرحلة داعش  وبسبب الاوضاع السياسية والإقتصادية حصل شرخ كبير في العلاقات ولا تزال  منظمات المجتمع المدني تحاول أن تعيد العلاقات فيما بينهم.

 بعد أن  أعلن البطريرك لويس ساكو بطريرك الكلدان في العراق و العالم عن إمتعاضه من  الحكومة العراقية لتقصيرها تجاه المسيحيين والأقليات العراقية في نينوى ،  المسيحيون يواجهون خطر الإنقراض من بلدهم التاريخي.

 أثناء تحرير  محافظة نينوى من سيطرة تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية “داعش” عانت بلدة باطنايا و  بلدات مسيحية أخرى من التهميش والإقصاء وعدم عودة أهلها ، في بلدة باطنايا  لم يعد سوى شخصاً واحداً فقط من أبناء البلدة عاد إليها، ويقيم في دار لا  تكفي إلا لحمايته من المطر، ويتولى حماية ثلاث مدارس ومركز صحي جديد،  وتزوده القوات الأمنية لقاء ذلك بالطعام فقط ، باطنايا مجرد مثال واحد على  المناطق التي كانت موطن أقلية دينية وتمثل تحدياً كبيراً يواجه الحكومة  العراقية في المستقبل.

 أعلن مسؤولون عراقيون من الأحزاب المسيحية  بأن كلفة اعادة إعمار البلدة أكبر بكثير من إمكانيات الحكومة، وأن  المساعدات الدولية تعجز عن أن تعوض النقص المالي الذي تعانيه الحكومة  العراقية، في حين أنه حتى في حال التمكن من إعادة إعمار المنطقة سريعاً،  ليس هناك ما يضمن عودة السكان إليها.
 كما أنّ الحكومات والمنظمات الأجنبية دفعت  الجزء الأكبر من المبالغ التي ينبغي أن تنفق، لكن هذه المبالغ ديون يجب  على بغداد أن تسددها في المستقبل ، المشكلة الحالية تكمن في كيفية نقل  وإنفاق تلك الأموال على المناطق المحددة، ويقول المسؤولون العراقيون  والغربيون إن المبالغ ستوزع نقداً والسبب هو أن الشبكات والمؤسسات غارقة في  الصراع السياسي بين الأحزاب والقوى المختلفة هناك .

 تم تدمير  الجزء الأكبر من باطنايا من قبل داعش أو نتيجة قصف طائرات التحالف الدولي  لها، والدور التي لا تزال قائمة تغطي شعارات وكتابات داعش جدرانها ، “إيشوع  بهنام” اوضح لــ إيزيدي 24 و هو الرجل المدني الوحيد المقيم في باطنايا  “أنا الشخص الوحيد هنا، ليست لدي عائلة، وأفضل العيش هنا على حياة  المخيمات”.

 و بين “بهنام” انه كان هناك ستة آلاف مسيحي كلداني  يسكنون هذه البلدة ذات يوم، لكن المواجهات والمعارك المتتالية على مدى ستة  عشر عاماً الأخيرة في العراق أجبرت عدداً كبيراً من مسيحيي بطنايا والعراق  على الرحيل عن البلد، وتشير التقارير إلى أن 1.5 مليون مسيحي كانوا يعيشون  في العراق قبل سقوط نظام صدام حسين، لكن عددهم تقلص إلى مئتي ألف فقط، وقد  هاجر نحو نصف سكان بطنايا إلى أمريكا وأوروبا بينما تبعثر النصف الآخر في  مخيمات النزوح ويفكر هؤلاء أيضاً في الرحيل النهائي عن العراق.
 كان هناك ستة آلاف مسيحي كلداني يسكنون  هذه البلدة ذات يوم، لكن المواجهات والمعارك المتتالية على مدى ستة عشر  عاماً الأخيرة في العراق أجبرت عدداً كبيراً من مسيحيي بطنايا والعراق على  الرحيل عن البلد
 “رعد ناصر” اكد لــ إيزيدي 24 وهو مقيم في مخيم بالقرب  من بلدة “تللسقف” ضمن قضاء تلكيف في محافظة نينوى ، بأنه وغيره يبحثون عن  فرصة للهجرة إلى أوروبا وخمن عدد العوائل المتبقية في البلدة بمئتي عائلة  فقط وبيّن أن “كل الامكان قد تعرضت للتدمير ولا نملك المال اللازم لإعادة  إعمار بيوتنا”.

 و يرى “ناصر” إنّ ما حصل في مناطق المسيحيين هو  فاجعة جعلتهم يتركون بلدهم ومناطقهم التاريخية حيث كان عدد سكان الحمدانية  قبل هجمات داعش نحو ستين ألفاً، ويشير قائممقام الحمدانية المهندس عصام  دعبول في حديث ل”ايزيدي 24″ ، إلى أن برامج الأمم المتحدة والولايات  المتحدة والمنظمات المسيحية في أمريكا تمكنت من إعادة نصف السكان إلى  المدينة، في حين يؤكد “بهنام” أن المساعدات لم تستطع حل المشاكل التي كانت  السبب الأساس لدفع المسيحيين إلى الهجرة من العراق، ومنها مشاكل الأمن  والاستقرار.

 إنّ ما حصل في مناطق المسيحيين هو فاجعة جعلتهم  يتركون بلدهم ومناطقهم التاريخية حيث كان عدد سكان الحمدانية قبل هجمات  داعش نحو ستين ألفاً
 ويضيف “بهنام” ، “إن كانت الحكومة العراقية تريد  بقاء المسيحيين في العراق، فعليها أن تفكر بجدية في ذلك (أمن المنطقة)،  وإلا لا أعتقد أن لنا مستقبلاً في العراق”.

 تقوم قوة تابعة للحشد  الشعبي تمثل أطراف سياسية مختلفة فيما بينها بتأمين قضاء الحمدانية، ويؤكد  مواطنون مدنيّون في قضاء الحمدانية أنّ غياب قوة أمنية حكومية يخلق مشكلة  كبرى لهم ولعودة السكان، ويتوجب “على بغداد أن تتدخل، ويتم تسليم الملف  الأمني إلى الشرطة بدلاً عن هذه القوات ، وأن تتألف قوات الشرطة من أبناء  المنطقة وتكون تحت سيطرة الحكومة”.
 من جهته، نفى مدير صندوق إعادة  إعمار نينوى، “سليم عثمان”، أن تكون مشكلة غياب الأمن هي التي تعيق إعادة  إعمار المنطقة وعودة السكان، مشيراً إلى أن الافتقار إلى المساعدات هو  العائق الرئيس، وأضاف عثمان بأن “دولاً كثيرة ساعدت في طرد داعش، ونحن  نشكرها، لكن تلك العملية دمرت نينوى، وينبغي لها جميعاً أن تشارك الآن في  إعادة إعمارها”.

 دولاً كثيرة ساعدت في طرد داعش، ونحن نشكرها، لكن تلك العملية دمرت نينوى
 وحسب “عثمان” فإن إصلاح البنية التحتية للمحافظة بحاجة إلى ما بين 20 و30  مليار دولار، لكن صندوقه تلقى هذه السنة 50 مليون دولار من بغداد وسيتلقى  1.2 مليار دولار من البنوك الدولية والأوروبية، ويقدر نسبة الإعمار في  المحافظة منذ إنشاء الصندوق بـ2% فقط.

 ويردف“حتى في حال تلقينا  مليار دولار في السنة وبسهولة، فسنحتاج إلى ما بين 20 و30 سنة لإعادة إعمار  المنطقة، وهذه مشكلة كبرى لو أطلعنا عليها مواطنينا فسينتفضون علينا”.

 يواجه سهل نينوى تدمير للبنى التحتية بالإضافة إلى الركود الإقتصادي وسوء  العلاقات الإجتماعية وإنعدام الثقة ، وإنّ الإقليات تواجه تهميشا وإقصائا  في الكثير من الأمور وخاصة حقوقهم المدنية والقانونية .

​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يغادر اسطنبول ويحتفل بالقداس في بروكسل *




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 الاب نويل فرمان

 غادر اسطنبول ظهر يوم السبت 4 أيار مايس  2019، صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو، متوجها الى  العاصمة البلجيكية بروكسل. وكان قد ودعه في مطار اسطنبول سيادة مار رمزي  كرمو رئيس ابرشية ديار بكر وعموم تركيا، والموسنيور فرانسوا ياكان والأب  أداي-رمزي ديريل ومؤمنين من الابرشية. ووصل غبطته، بروكسيل بعد ظهر اليوم  عينه، حيث استقبله، الأب موسى ياراميس، راعي خورنة مار أداي ومار ماري في  بروكسيل، وعدد من المؤمنين.
 وفي عصر السبت ترأس غبطة البطريرك، القداس  لخورنة مار أداي ومار ماري للكلدان. وشاركه في القداس، الآباء نويل فرمان  السكرتير، موسى، أدريس وسليمان، من كهنة الكلدان في بلجيكا. وفي كلمته  غبطته عن فرحه باللقاء من أبناء الخورنة، كواحدة من خورناتنا المنتشرة في  بلاد الاغتراب. مشيرا إلى ان قدم بعد مناسبة تنصيب مطران جديد لتركيا، معه  التطلع الى ان يكون لكثير من مراكز الكثافة الكلدانية، كهنتها ورعاتها.  وأشار إلى انجيل الأحد الثالث من القيامة بالقول: هناك تحديات جديدة تواجه  مؤمنينا، خصوصا مع اجيال جديدة تتأقلم مع عالم جديد وثقافة جديدة. من ناحية  اخرى الفراغ الروحي الذي يتركه الاوربيون، تأتي ايديولوجيات اخرى ممكن ان  تحل محله. واختتم كلمته بمخاطبة الجماعة بالقول: على عاتقكم انتم أيضا مهمة  قيام العلمانيين المؤمنين، بما في ذلك ان تكون الجامعة حاضنة للدعوات.  وبعد القداس تقاسمت الجماعة مع غبطة البطريرك والكهنة طعام المحبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2019)

*نيافة الأسقف مار عبديشوع أوراهام، يزور أصحاب الغبطة والنيافة من الكنائس الشقيقة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/

 زار نيافة الأسقف مار عبديشوع أوراهام  أسقف كنيسة المشرق الآشورية لأبرشية أوربا يوم الأربعاء المصادف 01 أيار  2019 أصحاب الغبطة مار يوليس عبد الأحد كلو شابو مطران الكنيسة السريانية  الأرثذوكسية في السويد الزائر الرسولي للكنيسة الكلدانية الكاثوليكية سيادة  مار سعد سيروب في السويد، لتقديم التهاني بعيد قيامة الرب يسوع المسيح.

 هذا وقد تبادل أحصاب الغبطة والنيافة  الحديث ومناقشة العلاقة بين الكنائس الثلاثة الشقيقة وسبل تطوير العلاقات  فيما بينهم. هذا وقد شكر أصحاب الغبطة والنيافة نيافة الأسقف عبديشوع  أوراهام على هذه الزيارة التي تبين وتشدد على روح الأخوة بين أصحاب الغبطة  والنيافة ، ومن جانبه شكر نيافته أصحاب الغبطة والنيافة على حسن الأستقبال  والضيافة.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يترأس في مدينة انفرز البلجيكية: القداس الاحتفالي لمناسبة الذكرى 51 لمنظمة سان ايجيديو الدولية الكاثوليكية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 تحت وقع مؤثر لمضامين دعوة كردينال من  العراق، ترأس صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو،  قداس الشكر الاحتفالي الكبير في الذكرى 51 لقيام منظمة سان ايجيديو  الانسانية الدولية الكاثوليكية. جاء ذلك عصر يوم الاحد 5 أيار مايس 2019 في  كاتدرائية سيدتنا العذراء -اونز ليف فراو- بمدينة  انفرز، ذات البرج  الكنسي الاعلى بين الابراج الكنسية في بلجيكا والدول المحيطة (123 مترا)  والتي انجز بناؤها سنة 1521.
 وشارك مع غبطته في القداس، اسقفان، و13  كاهن وشماس انجيلي، وحضره 12 من اكليروس مختلف المذاهب الكاثوليكية  والارثوذكسية والبروتستانتية، وجمهور من المؤمنين والمؤمنات بلغ حوالي  الالف، في كنيسة تتسع بكامل ارجائها لما يربو على 1500 من المصلين. وتقدم  جمهور المؤمنين لفيف من الوزارء والمسؤولين في العاصمة البلجيكية.
 وفي أجواء الشركة الكنسية المقدسة وثمارها  مع الكنيسة الجامعة، تقدم المطران لوران بوني مطران انفرز، بعبارات  الترحيب والشكر، إلى الكردينال ساكو. وصدحت حناجر اعضاء جوق الكاتدرائية  بتراتيل القداس، تصاحبها موسيقى اروغ اوبرالية تصاعدت في فضاء معماري  متفرد. وجاءت طلبات المؤمنين من اجل الدول التي بحاجة الى السلام  والاستقرار، ذكر منها كل من العراق وسوريا واليمن وليبيا.
 وبعد الصلاة الاوخارستية لتكريس القربان،  اشار غبطة البطريرك الى السياق الليترجي للقداس الكلداني، الذي ترمز فيه  طقوس الكسر والغمس، الى موت وقيامة المسيح، فانطلقت في ارجاء الكاتدرائية،  ترنيمة:
 هذا هو اليوم الذي صنعه الرب فلنفرح ولنتهلل بها، المسيح قام من بين الأموات.
 أما في الموعظة فقد أشار غبطة البطريرك في  موعظته بالفرنسية، وقد وزعت مسبقا ترجمتها باللغة الفلامنكية، إلى الجانب  المسكوني في هذا الاحتفال، بحضور هذا الموزائيك من ممثلي المذاهب، وبما عكس  رسالة منظمة سان ايجيديو المعنية بالانسان، بدون تدقيق في هويته المذهبية  او الاثنية. وشكر هذه المنظمة على خدماته، وما تقدمه من دعم للثقافة  والدراسة ومساعدة المحتاجين. وأشار الى ان صناعة الحدث الديني والاعداد له،  كما هو الشأن في احتفالية هذا اليوم، من شأنها ان تجعل الناس تملأ الكنائس  خلافا لما يروج عن فراغها من المصلين. كما دعا للعودة الى روح القيم في  عالم غيّبها بنحو كبير، وترك الفراغ في انسان اليوم، ليكون عرضة لمختلف  الايديولوجيات والافكار.
 وفي اجواء فرح وتصفيق وفرها قداس الشكر  هذا، توجه المدعوون الى مقر سان ايجيديو، وتوزعوا على مختلف قاعاته، التي  طاف بها غبطة البطريرك مع الوفد المرافق له، وفي كل قاعة تركوا مسحة من  اجواء الفرح والترنيم بالسورث والعربية.
 وكان غبطته قد التقى بعد ظهر هذا اليوم  وقبيل القداس، كلا من البارونة هيلده  كيبوم، من كبار مسؤولي منظمة سان  ايجيديو الدولية، ومن ثم عقد اجتماعا خاص مع المطران لوران بوني، مطران  انفرز.
 هذا وفي حوار بين مراسل الموقع البطريركي  واحد كهنة سان ايجيديو، قال الاب سيرج تاكامبا، ان المؤسسة تأكيدا لطابعها  الدولي، ووفائها لأحد ابرز اصدقائها، وتثبيتا لرسالة حضورها في البلدان ذات  الظروف الصعبة والاحوال السياسية الساخنة، جاء الحرص في دعوة الكردينال  ساكو ليترأس احتفال القداس في هذه المناسبة. 


​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بالقداس في كنيسة مار يوحنّا الرسول السريانية الكاثوليكية في أرنهم - هولندا*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة الحادية عشرة من صباح يوم  الأحد ظ¥ أيّار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي في كنيسة مار  يوحنّا الرسول السريانية الكاثوليكية في مدينة أرنهم - هولندا، بمناسبة  الذكرى السنوية الخامسة لتقديسها وتدشينها.
     عاون غبطتَه في القداس الأب بيار  النادر كاهن الرعية، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، وخدم القداس  شمامسة الرعية وجوقتها، بحضور ومشاركة جموع غفيرة من المؤمنين من مختلف  الرعايا والإرساليات في هولندا.
     في موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، أعرب  غبطة أبينا البطريرك عن فرحه بلقاء المؤمنين والإحتفال معهم بالقداس الإلهي  في هذه الكنيسة "في الذكرى السنوية الخامسة لتقديسها وتدشينها، وهي  الكنيسة الأولى التي استطعنا أن نتملّكها وبذلنا كلّ جهد كي نحصل عليها، لا  لأنها كاتدرائية عظيمة، أو لأنها قريبة من منازل معظمكم، بل لكي تجمع  أبناءنا في هذه المنطقة، وتكون انطلاقة لكنائس أخرى إن شاء الله".
     وتحدّث غبطته عن "التبرير بالرب يسوع،  دون الحاجة للشريعة الحرفية، فلا نحافظ على الحرف وننسى الروح، ونغفل أنّ  علاقتنا بالله هي علاقة بنوية مع أب يفهمنا ويسامحنا حتى ولو ارتكبنا  الخطيئة"، مشيراً إلى أنّ "مار بولس اكتشف نعمة التبرير من يسوع مباشرةً  بعدما ظهر له يسوع بشكل خارق وهو ذاهب إلى دمشق كي يقبض على تلاميذ المسيح،  وأخبره أنه سيكون رسوله ومبشّراً باسمه. وفعلاً انطلق هذا الرسول إلى كلّ  البلدان المحيطة بالبحر المتوسّط، حتى دُعي رسول الأمم، ونقل بشرى الخلاص  إلى الشعوب التي لم تعرف الرب الإله، وقد انضمّ إلى بطرس الذي بشّر في  أنطاكية أولاً، ثمّ ذهبا إلى روما حيث استشهدا".
     كما تكلّم غبطته عن الظهور الثالث  للرب يسوع القائم من بين الأموات لتلاميذه، بعدما ظهر لهم أولاً مساء يوم  القيامة حيث لم يكن توما معهم، ثمّ في الأحد التالي وتوما معهم، إذ أعلن  إيمانه بالرب يسوع بعدما عاين الجراح وآثار المسامير، منوّهاً إلى أنّ "هذا  الظهور الثالث تمّ لبعض التلاميذ وهم يصطادون السمك، مثبّتاً إيمانهم  بحقيقة قيامة يسوع من القبر، إذ كانت ظهورات يسوع القائم تتمّ بجسده  الممجَّد، وكان التلاميذ مقتنعين بأنّ يسوع لم يبقَ في القبر، إنّما فتح  حجر القبر وقام من بين الأموات".
     وتناول غبطته أوضاع أبناء الكنيسة في  هذه الأيّام: "صحيح أنّكم جئتم إلى هذا البلد هولندا الذي استقبلكم، ولكلّ  عائلة منكم وضع خاص من ظلم ومعاناة وحرمان، لكنّنا نشكر الرب الذي أعطاكم  النعمة أن تكونوا في هذا البلد الذي يحترم حقوقكم ويحفظ كرامتكم الإنسانية  وحرّيتكم الدينية. صحيح أنّ شعلة الإيمان قد خفّت كثيراً في هذا المجتمع  حولكم، وأحياناً نتساءل هل يا تُرى إذا أراد الإنسان أن يدرس ويتعلّم  ويتفوّق في العلوم والتكنولوجيا، هل يجب أن يتخلّى عن إيمانه بالله؟ لأنه  للأسف فقد خفّت الممارسة المسيحية بين هذا الشعب كثيراً، على عكس شعوب أخرى  مماثلة لا تزال محافظة على إيمانها بنسبة كبيرة، فما هو موقفنا؟ إنّ  دعوتنا اليوم هي أن نحافظ على شعلة الإيمان الذي من أجله قدّم آباؤنا  وأجدادنا ذواتهم كي ينقلوا إلينا هذا الإيمان".
     وتابع غبطته: "لم يكن آباؤنا وأجدادنا  أفضل حالاً منّا، صحيح أننا عانينا في العراق وسوريا من التهجير القسري  والوحشية من الجماعات الإرهابية المتطرّفة، لكنّ آباءنا وأجدادنا عاشوا  المعاناة والحرمان من الكثير من حقوقهم، إلا أنّهم كانوا يطلبون من الله أن  يعطيهم الفرج، ونقلوا الينا الإيمان رغم أنه كان بإمكانهم التخلّي عنه  وعيش حياة دنيوية سعيدة. من هنا دعوتنا في هذا البلد أن نكون رسلاً  للإيمان، فنجاهر بإيماننا المسيحي ولا نشعر بأيّ حرج أن نأتي إلى الكنيسة  ونصلّي ونطلب من الرب أن يباركنا ويضع سلامه وأمانه في عائلاتنا وبلادنا،  رغم أنّ كثيرين في هذا البلد تخلّوا عن علاقتهم بالرب يسوع".
     وأكّد غبطته أننا "نقدر جميعاً أن  نبرع بنشر إيماننا، ونحن نفتخر أننا نتكلّم اللغة السريانية الآرامية، لغة  ربّنا يسوع ووالدته مريم العذراء والرسل، ونحن نريد أن نحافظ على هذه اللغة  وهذا التراث، وأن نعيش المحبّة الحقيقية، فنتخلّى عن ذواتنا وآرائنا  ومواقفنا الفردية، فتنمو جماعتنا المسيحية بالمحبّة والأخوّة والسلام  والفرح، وعندئذٍ نكون تلاميذ حقيقيين للرب يسوع"، مذكّراً أنه "في أنطاكية  سُمِّي أتباع يسوع مسيحيين أولاً، وعُرِفوا قبل كلّ شيء بمحبّتهم، والآخرون  الذين كانوا يرونهم كانوا يقولون أنظروا كم يحبّون بعضهم البعض، فالمحبّة  هي التي كانت تميّز تلاميذ المسيح، وهي التي يجب أن تميّزنا نحن الذين نتبع  يسوع بعد ألفي سنة، فنحافظ على إيماننا وتراثنا بدون خجل، بل بفرح وسلام.  ويسوع ليس ضدّ العلم والثقافة والتقدّم، بل على العكس يريدنا أن نتفوّق  ونكون روّاد سلام وناشرين للمحبّة حولنا".
     وختم غبطته موعظته طالباً "من الرب  يسوع، بشفاعة أمّه مريم التي نكرّمها في هذا شهر أيّار، أن يباركنا بركة  خاصة، وأن ينعم على كنيسته بالدعوات الكهنوتية الصالحة لخدمة شعب الله"،  ضارعاً إليه "كي يجعلنا على الدوام الجماعة المسيحية التي تبرع بالمحبّة  وتنشر شعلة الإيمان، فنكون معاً أبناءً وبناتٍ لله، وإخوةً وأخواتٍ لبعضنا  البعض".
     وكان الأب بيار النادر قد ألقى كلمة  رحّب فيها بغبطته، مشيداً برعايته الأبوية واعتنائه بأبنائه الروحيين في  كلّ مكان في بلاد الشرق وفي عالم الإنتشار، وبخاصة اهتمامه وبذله أقصى  الجهود في رعاية أبناء الكنيسة المنتشرين في أوروبا من المهجَّرين قسراً من  بلاد المنشأ في الشرق، سائلاً بركته وطالباً صلاته من أجل الرعية  وأبنائها.
     وقبل البركة الختامية، بارك غبطته  طلاب التعليم المسيحي في الرعية، مثنياً على جهود المدرّسين والخدام،  وحاثّاً الأهل على تشجيع أولادهم لمتابعة دروس التعليم المسيحي والتعرّف  على الرب وعيش حياة ترضيه وتمجّد اسمه القدوس.
     وبعد القداس، التقى غبطته المؤمنين في  قاعة الكنيسة، فنالوا بركته الأبوية والتقطوا معه الصور التذكارية في جوّ  من الفرح الروحي بلقاء الأبناء مع أبيهم الروحي العام.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بالقداس في كنيسة مار يوحنّا الرسول السريانية الكاثوليكية في أرنهم - هولندا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة الحادية عشرة من صباح يوم  الأحد ٥ أيّار ٢٠١٩، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي في كنيسة مار  يوحنّا الرسول السريانية الكاثوليكية في مدينة أرنهم - هولندا، بمناسبة  الذكرى السنوية الخامسة لتقديسها وتدشينها.
     عاون غبطتَه في القداس الأب بيار  النادر كاهن الرعية، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، وخدم القداس  شمامسة الرعية وجوقتها، بحضور ومشاركة جموع غفيرة من المؤمنين من مختلف  الرعايا والإرساليات في هولندا.
     في موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، أعرب  غبطة أبينا البطريرك عن فرحه بلقاء المؤمنين والإحتفال معهم بالقداس الإلهي  في هذه الكنيسة "في الذكرى السنوية الخامسة لتقديسها وتدشينها، وهي  الكنيسة الأولى التي استطعنا أن نتملّكها وبذلنا كلّ جهد كي نحصل عليها، لا  لأنها كاتدرائية عظيمة، أو لأنها قريبة من منازل معظمكم، بل لكي تجمع  أبناءنا في هذه المنطقة، وتكون انطلاقة لكنائس أخرى إن شاء الله".
     وتحدّث غبطته عن "التبرير بالرب يسوع،  دون الحاجة للشريعة الحرفية، فلا نحافظ على الحرف وننسى الروح، ونغفل أنّ  علاقتنا بالله هي علاقة بنوية مع أب يفهمنا ويسامحنا حتى ولو ارتكبنا  الخطيئة"، مشيراً إلى أنّ "مار بولس اكتشف نعمة التبرير من يسوع مباشرةً  بعدما ظهر له يسوع بشكل خارق وهو ذاهب إلى دمشق كي يقبض على تلاميذ المسيح،  وأخبره أنه سيكون رسوله ومبشّراً باسمه. وفعلاً انطلق هذا الرسول إلى كلّ  البلدان المحيطة بالبحر المتوسّط، حتى دُعي رسول الأمم، ونقل بشرى الخلاص  إلى الشعوب التي لم تعرف الرب الإله، وقد انضمّ إلى بطرس الذي بشّر في  أنطاكية أولاً، ثمّ ذهبا إلى روما حيث استشهدا".
     كما تكلّم غبطته عن الظهور الثالث  للرب يسوع القائم من بين الأموات لتلاميذه، بعدما ظهر لهم أولاً مساء يوم  القيامة حيث لم يكن توما معهم، ثمّ في الأحد التالي وتوما معهم، إذ أعلن  إيمانه بالرب يسوع بعدما عاين الجراح وآثار المسامير، منوّهاً إلى أنّ "هذا  الظهور الثالث تمّ لبعض التلاميذ وهم يصطادون السمك، مثبّتاً إيمانهم  بحقيقة قيامة يسوع من القبر، إذ كانت ظهورات يسوع القائم تتمّ بجسده  الممجَّد، وكان التلاميذ مقتنعين بأنّ يسوع لم يبقَ في القبر، إنّما فتح  حجر القبر وقام من بين الأموات".
     وتناول غبطته أوضاع أبناء الكنيسة في  هذه الأيّام: "صحيح أنّكم جئتم إلى هذا البلد هولندا الذي استقبلكم، ولكلّ  عائلة منكم وضع خاص من ظلم ومعاناة وحرمان، لكنّنا نشكر الرب الذي أعطاكم  النعمة أن تكونوا في هذا البلد الذي يحترم حقوقكم ويحفظ كرامتكم الإنسانية  وحرّيتكم الدينية. صحيح أنّ شعلة الإيمان قد خفّت كثيراً في هذا المجتمع  حولكم، وأحياناً نتساءل هل يا تُرى إذا أراد الإنسان أن يدرس ويتعلّم  ويتفوّق في العلوم والتكنولوجيا، هل يجب أن يتخلّى عن إيمانه بالله؟ لأنه  للأسف فقد خفّت الممارسة المسيحية بين هذا الشعب كثيراً، على عكس شعوب أخرى  مماثلة لا تزال محافظة على إيمانها بنسبة كبيرة، فما هو موقفنا؟ إنّ  دعوتنا اليوم هي أن نحافظ على شعلة الإيمان الذي من أجله قدّم آباؤنا  وأجدادنا ذواتهم كي ينقلوا إلينا هذا الإيمان".
     وتابع غبطته: "لم يكن آباؤنا وأجدادنا  أفضل حالاً منّا، صحيح أننا عانينا في العراق وسوريا من التهجير القسري  والوحشية من الجماعات الإرهابية المتطرّفة، لكنّ آباءنا وأجدادنا عاشوا  المعاناة والحرمان من الكثير من حقوقهم، إلا أنّهم كانوا يطلبون من الله أن  يعطيهم الفرج، ونقلوا الينا الإيمان رغم أنه كان بإمكانهم التخلّي عنه  وعيش حياة دنيوية سعيدة. من هنا دعوتنا في هذا البلد أن نكون رسلاً  للإيمان، فنجاهر بإيماننا المسيحي ولا نشعر بأيّ حرج أن نأتي إلى الكنيسة  ونصلّي ونطلب من الرب أن يباركنا ويضع سلامه وأمانه في عائلاتنا وبلادنا،  رغم أنّ كثيرين في هذا البلد تخلّوا عن علاقتهم بالرب يسوع".
     وأكّد غبطته أننا "نقدر جميعاً أن  نبرع بنشر إيماننا، ونحن نفتخر أننا نتكلّم اللغة السريانية الآرامية، لغة  ربّنا يسوع ووالدته مريم العذراء والرسل، ونحن نريد أن نحافظ على هذه اللغة  وهذا التراث، وأن نعيش المحبّة الحقيقية، فنتخلّى عن ذواتنا وآرائنا  ومواقفنا الفردية، فتنمو جماعتنا المسيحية بالمحبّة والأخوّة والسلام  والفرح، وعندئذٍ نكون تلاميذ حقيقيين للرب يسوع"، مذكّراً أنه "في أنطاكية  سُمِّي أتباع يسوع مسيحيين أولاً، وعُرِفوا قبل كلّ شيء بمحبّتهم، والآخرون  الذين كانوا يرونهم كانوا يقولون أنظروا كم يحبّون بعضهم البعض، فالمحبّة  هي التي كانت تميّز تلاميذ المسيح، وهي التي يجب أن تميّزنا نحن الذين نتبع  يسوع بعد ألفي سنة، فنحافظ على إيماننا وتراثنا بدون خجل، بل بفرح وسلام.  ويسوع ليس ضدّ العلم والثقافة والتقدّم، بل على العكس يريدنا أن نتفوّق  ونكون روّاد سلام وناشرين للمحبّة حولنا".
     وختم غبطته موعظته طالباً "من الرب  يسوع، بشفاعة أمّه مريم التي نكرّمها في هذا شهر أيّار، أن يباركنا بركة  خاصة، وأن ينعم على كنيسته بالدعوات الكهنوتية الصالحة لخدمة شعب الله"،  ضارعاً إليه "كي يجعلنا على الدوام الجماعة المسيحية التي تبرع بالمحبّة  وتنشر شعلة الإيمان، فنكون معاً أبناءً وبناتٍ لله، وإخوةً وأخواتٍ لبعضنا  البعض".
     وكان الأب بيار النادر قد ألقى كلمة  رحّب فيها بغبطته، مشيداً برعايته الأبوية واعتنائه بأبنائه الروحيين في  كلّ مكان في بلاد الشرق وفي عالم الإنتشار، وبخاصة اهتمامه وبذله أقصى  الجهود في رعاية أبناء الكنيسة المنتشرين في أوروبا من المهجَّرين قسراً من  بلاد المنشأ في الشرق، سائلاً بركته وطالباً صلاته من أجل الرعية  وأبنائها.
     وقبل البركة الختامية، بارك غبطته  طلاب التعليم المسيحي في الرعية، مثنياً على جهود المدرّسين والخدام،  وحاثّاً الأهل على تشجيع أولادهم لمتابعة دروس التعليم المسيحي والتعرّف  على الرب وعيش حياة ترضيه وتمجّد اسمه القدوس.
     وبعد القداس، التقى غبطته المؤمنين في  قاعة الكنيسة، فنالوا بركته الأبوية والتقطوا معه الصور التذكارية في جوّ  من الفرح الروحي بلقاء الأبناء مع أبيهم الروحي العام.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 مايو 2019)

*فرع نهلة لاتحاد النساء الآشوري يحتفي بمناسبة الذكرى السابعة والعشرين لتأسيس الإتحاد *




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 الإتحاد- نهلة 

 بمناسبة الذكرى السابعة والعشرين لتأسيس  الإتحاد ، أقام فرع نهلة لاتحاد النساء الآشوري، يوم الجمعة ظ£ أيار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©  إحتفالية متواضعة وعلى قاعة قرية بلمند.
 حضرها السيدة اميليا هارون مسؤولة الفرع ومسؤولات لجان الفرع وعدد من عضوات الاتحاد. 
 وتضمنت الاحتفالية كلمة وقطع الكعة بالمناسبة بمشاركة الحضور. 
  وبعدها أكملت الإحتفالية بعدد من الدبكات على انغام الدي جي في ربوع طبيعة نهلة الجميلة.

























​


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2019)

*بالصور .. صلاة الجناز لراحة نفس المثلث الرحمات مار تيموثاوس افرام عبودي في كنيسة ام النور للسريان الارثوذكس في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الموقع الرسمي لأبرشية رئاسة أساقفة الموصل و توابعها للسريان/

 اقيمت الذبيحة الالهية مساء الأحد، الاحد  الجديد (احد توما) واقام نيافة الحبر الجليل مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف  مطران ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان، صلاة الجناز لراحة نفس المثلث  الرحمات مار تيموثاوس افرام عبودي في كنيسة ام النور للسريان الارثوذكس في  عنكاوا بحضور الاباء الكهنة والشمامسة وعدد من المؤمنيين .


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2019)

*الكردينال ساكو في زيارته لكاردينال بلجيكا: نحو مجتمعات أوربية حاضنة لتعددية متكافئة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/ 
 بروكسل، مالين – الأب نويل فرمان السناطي

 في يومه الثالث ببلجيكا، الاثنين 6 ايار  مايس 2019، قام صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك الكاردينال لويس روفائيل  ساكو، بعدد من الأنشطة، في مقدمتها زيارته الى رئاسة ابرشية مالين-بروكسل،  ولقاؤه في مالين برئيس الابرشية، الكاردينال جوزف دي كيزيل. ورافقه في  الزيارة من بروكسل إلى مالين (31 كم) الاب موسى ياراميس، راعي خورنة مار  أدي ومار ماري في بروكسل، والاب نويل فرمان السكرتير، والتحق بهما الكاهنان  الكلدانيان اللذان يخدمان رعايا المنطقة، الأبوان: ادريس كابرييل و سليمان  اوز.
 وبعد كلمات الترحيب الأخوية، تداول  الكاردينالان في الشأن الكنسي العام، والشأن الخاص بكنيسة بلجيكا، وما  تشهده المجتمعات الأوربية والبلجيكية من تعددية متزايدة، في أجواء تجعل  الديمقراطية غطاء لتفاوت في الحقوق والواجبات بين هذه المكوّنات وتلك، مع  تسلط راديكالي لجماعات علمانية، بالضد من قيم كثيرة توارثها المجتمع  البلجيكي. ومن ناحية أخرى عبر الكاردينال جوزف، رئيس مجلس أساقفة بلجيكا  الكاثوليك، عن ارتياحه لترعرع الجماعة الكلدانية في المنطقة، والجهود التي  يبذلها الكهنة في خدمتهم. ومن جانبه قيم الكردينال بطريرك بابل على  الكلدان، تقييما عاليا الدعم الذي تبديه الكنيسة الكاثوليكية المحلية  للجماعات الشرقية عموما وبالخصوص أبناء الخورنات الكلدانية في بلجيكا. كما  أيد غبطته ما ذهب إليه المطران بوني في لقائه بسيادته يوم امس، أن الكنائس  اللاتينية ليست كما يروج لها، بل على العكسي انها تشهد اقبال المؤمنين  عليها، في وقت لا تحسب المسيحية بالكم بل بالنوع.
 بعدئذ وفي أجواء من الابوة الروحية اجتمع  غبطته مع أبنائه الكهنة، وأعطاهم لمحة عن الوضع الكنسي العام، والثوابت  المطلوبة من الكاهن، في الشفافية بمختلف جوانبها وفي الأمانة للدعوة  الكهنوتية. وتمت مراجعة ميدانية للسياقات الموحدة في القداس الكلداني، مما  تمت الموافقة عليه في سينودس الأساقفة الكلدان، وأصبح يتبع في الابرشيات  الكلدانية وخورناتها، مع التركيز على عائدية الادوار في ليتورجية القداس،  خصوصا ما يتعلق بمشاركة الشعب، والتزام الشمامسة واعضاء الجوقة بالأدوار  المحددة لهم.
 وفي المساء، القى غبطته، على اعضاء رعية  مار ادي ومار ماري، بحضور الكهنة الكلدان، محاضرة استعرض فيها تاريخ  الكنيسة الكلدانية منذ عهد الرسل وحتى أيامنا، مشيرا الى ما تحمله في  تاريخها من ثراء وشهادة، وما لها ان تضطلع به اليوم من رسالة في عالم متأثر  بالعلمانية.
  بعدها تم افساح المجال للحضور للإدلاء  بآرائهم وطرح استفساراتهم، فسلط غبطته الضوء على مواضيع متنوعة. كما عرض  آفاق التعامل مع تحديات اليوم في صون الايمان والحفاظ على الأرث الكلداني.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بالقداس للإرسالية السريانية الكاثوليكية في مدينة هنكلو - هولندا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 في تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف من مساء  يوم الإثنين ظ¦ أيّار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي للإرسالية  السريانية الكاثوليكية في مدينة هنكلو - هولندا.
     عاون غبطتَه في القداس الأب بيار  النادر كاهن كنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية في هولندا، والأب حبيب مراد  أمين سرّ البطريركية، وشمامسة الإرسالية، بحضور ومشاركة جموع المؤمنين من  أعضاء الإرسالية.
     بعد الإنجيل المقدس، ارتجل غبطة أبينا  البطريرك موعظة روحية بعنوان "طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة أبي الذي في السماوات  وأتمّم عمله"، عبّر في مستهلّها عن فرحه بالقيام بزيارة إرسالية مدينة  هنكلو: "جئنا إليكم لكي نصلّي معكم ونتعرّف عليكم وعلى حاجات هذه  الإرسالية".
     ثمّ تحدّث غبطته عن "لقاء يسوع  بالمرأة السامرية على بئر يعقوب، فيما ذهب التلاميذ للتسوّق لأنّهم كانوا  جائعين. ماذا جرى في الحديث بين يسوع والمرأة السامرية، وكيف تمكّن يسوع أن  يجذبها إلى الحقيقة؟"، منوّهاً إلى أنّ "علاقتنا مع الله ليست مرتهنة  بالشريعة والناموس أي بالقانون والنظام، ونحن نعرف أنه عندما كان أصحاب  الشريعة يتمّمون القوانين التي تُفرَض عليهم، كانوا يعتقدون أنّهم بذلك  يكمّلون مشيئة الله"، مشيراً إلى أنّ "بولس الرسول يعتبر أنّ مشيئة الله هي  في الارتباط بالله بالروح ومحبّته وطاعته من خلال وصاياه التي منحنا  إيّاها بشخص يسوع المسيح، ويسوع المسيح يعلّمنا أنّه جاء لكي يعمل بمشيئة  الآب السماوي، وليس لكي يتمّم بعض الشرائع والقوانين فقط".
     وشدّد غبطته على أنّ "إيماننا المسيحي  يفرض علينا هذه العلاقة البنوية مع الله الآب السماوي، فعبادتنا لله هي  عبادة بالروح، وليست بتتميم بعض الأمور وبعض الشكليات، كالتظاهر أمام  الآخرين أنّنا مسيحيون، بينما نحن لا نعيش تعليم يسوع والإنجيل".
     وتوجّه غبطته إلى المؤمنين بالقول:  "جميعكم تعرفون أنكم أتيتم من بلاد كانت بلاد الإيمان المسيحي قبل أن تحلّ  بها هذه المظالم والاضطهادات والتعنّت والقتل والسبي. نحن أبناء وبنات  الله، نريد أن نعيش هذه العلاقة معه تعالى بحسب قلبه القدوس. لكنّكم  تتذكّرون أنّ أعظم وصية طلب منّا يسوع أن نطبّقها ونعيشها في حياتنا هي أن  نحبّ الله من كلّ قلبنا ومن كلّ نفسنا ومن كلّ قوّتنا، وأن نحبّ القريب  مثلما نحبّ نفسنا، لا بل أكثر من نفسنا. إنّ القديسين والقديسات عاشوا  المحبّة نحو القريب أكثر ممّا أحبّوا نفسكم، فقد بذلوا وتفانوا وضحّوا من  أجل الآخرين الذين يعيشون معهم وحولهم، ولم يكونوا يفرضون نفسهم على  الآخرين بطريقة فوقية، جاعلين من أنفسهم أنهم هم الفهماء والأتقياء  والغيارى وغيرهم ينقصهم محبّة الله أو الإيمان والغيرة على المسيحية، بل  على العكس من ذلك تماماً، فقد تنازلوا عن كرامتهم وذواتهم في سبيل ربح  المؤمنين للمسيح".
     وتابع غبطته: "أتيتم اليوم إلى هذا  البلد الذي استضافكم، ومن الطبيعي أنه لا أحد يودّ أن يغادر الأرض التي  وُلِد فيها، أرض آبائه وأجداده برضاه، لو كان هناك حقيقةً احترام لكم كبشر  ولإيمانكم المسيحي الذي ليس هو إيمان الأغلبية في أوطاننا الأمّ في الشرق،  ولكنتُم فضّلتم أن تبقوا في بلادكم في الشرق. أمّا الآن فقد جئتم إلى هذا  البلد واستقبلوكم وأعطوكم هذا الشيء الذي كان ينقصكم، أي أن تُحترَموا كبشر  وكمسيحيين، وتُعامَلوا بالمساواة ويقبلون أن تكونوا مختلفين عنهم بإيمانكم  وتحافظوا على إيمانكم".
     وأردف غبطته: "هناك أناس كثيرون  نعرفهم يبرعون بالعلم والاكتشافات ويصلون إلى مناصب مالية أو سياسية أو  اجتماعية ويبدعون أكثر منكم، أنتم لا تزالون قادمين جدداً، لكن هناك ما يجب  أن يميّزكم كمسيحيين قادمين من الشرق، من العراق وسوريا ولبنان ومصر  وتركيا، يجب عليكم أن يحبّ بعضكم بعضاً، فلا تعملون على خلق فتنة أو مشاكل،  سواء بإرادتكم أو بدون إرادتكم. وعندما تحبّون بعضكم بالشكل الصحيح،  وتقبلون آراء الآخرين دون أن تفرضوا أنفسكم عليهم، بل تحترمون بعضكم البعض،  عندئذٍ الذين حولكم سيقولون: انطروا كيف يحبّون بعضهم، إنهم حقّاً تلاميذ  المسيح وتلميذاته".
     وشدّد غبطته على أنّ "ما يميّزنا  أنّنا أبناء وبنات الله الآب السماوي، ونعرف أن نتمّم مشيئته تعالى، وهي أن  نعيش المحبّة أينما كنّا، وسواء كنّا قليلي العدد أو كثيرين، أغنياء أو  فقراء، أكنّا متزوّجين أو عازبين، يجب أن نعرف أنّ حياتنا على الأرض هي  مسيرة نحو الله، مهما كانت ظروفنا، سنبقى كلّنا نشعر بمسؤوليتنا تجاه هذه  الكنيسة، هذه الإرسالية في هنكلو، وتجاه عائلاتنا، نفكّر بالأولاد والشباب  كيف نعطيهم المثال الصالح ونجعلهم يفتخرون بنا، نحن الآباء والأمّهات،  مثلما نحن نذكر آباءنا وأمّهاتنا الذين ضحّوا بالكثير من أجلنا حتى نحافظ  على إيماننا المسيحي".
     وختم غبطته موعظته ضارعاً إلى "الرب  يسوع القائم من بين الأموات، بشفاعة أمّه مريم العذراء التي نكرّس هذا  الشهر، شهر أيّار، لتكريمها، أن يباركنا جميعاً وعائلاتنا وأولادنا  وشبيبتنا، حتى نقدر جميعاً أن نكون تلك العائلات المسيحية المبنية على  المحبّة، مهما كانت العواصف، شخصية أم خارجة عنّا، فسنبقى الأبناء والبنات  الحقيقيين للآب السماوي والعاملين بحسب مشيئته القدوسة".
     وقد ألقى الأب بيار النادر كلمة رحّب  فيها بغبطة أبينا البطريرك، مثمّناً زيارته الأبوية ومحبّته الكبيرة التي  يغمر بها أبناءه وبناته الروحيين في كلّ مكان، منوّهاً بما يخصّه غبطته من  رعاية مميّزة لأبنائه في بلاد الإنتشار، لا سيّما في أوروبا، وسعيه الحثيث  لتهيئة أفضل السبل لتأمين الخدمة الروحية لهم رغم كلّ التحدّيات، سائلاً  الله أن يمدّه بالصحّة والعافية ويوفّقه في أعماله الجليلة لخير الكنيسة  والمؤمنين.
     وبعد البركة الختامية، التقى غبطته بالمؤمنين في قاعة الكنيسة، فنالوا بركته الأبوية والتقطوا معه الصور التذكارية.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 مايو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بالقداس للإرسالية السريانية الكاثوليكية في مدينة هنكلو - هولندا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 في تمام الساعة السادسة والنصف من مساء  يوم الإثنين ٦ أيّار ٢٠١٩، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي للإرسالية  السريانية الكاثوليكية في مدينة هنكلو - هولندا.
     عاون غبطتَه في القداس الأب بيار  النادر كاهن كنيستنا السريانية الكاثوليكية في هولندا، والأب حبيب مراد  أمين سرّ البطريركية، وشمامسة الإرسالية، بحضور ومشاركة جموع المؤمنين من  أعضاء الإرسالية.
     بعد الإنجيل المقدس، ارتجل غبطة أبينا  البطريرك موعظة روحية بعنوان "طعامي أن أعمل مشيئة أبي الذي في السماوات  وأتمّم عمله"، عبّر في مستهلّها عن فرحه بالقيام بزيارة إرسالية مدينة  هنكلو: "جئنا إليكم لكي نصلّي معكم ونتعرّف عليكم وعلى حاجات هذه  الإرسالية".
     ثمّ تحدّث غبطته عن "لقاء يسوع  بالمرأة السامرية على بئر يعقوب، فيما ذهب التلاميذ للتسوّق لأنّهم كانوا  جائعين. ماذا جرى في الحديث بين يسوع والمرأة السامرية، وكيف تمكّن يسوع أن  يجذبها إلى الحقيقة؟"، منوّهاً إلى أنّ "علاقتنا مع الله ليست مرتهنة  بالشريعة والناموس أي بالقانون والنظام، ونحن نعرف أنه عندما كان أصحاب  الشريعة يتمّمون القوانين التي تُفرَض عليهم، كانوا يعتقدون أنّهم بذلك  يكمّلون مشيئة الله"، مشيراً إلى أنّ "بولس الرسول يعتبر أنّ مشيئة الله هي  في الارتباط بالله بالروح ومحبّته وطاعته من خلال وصاياه التي منحنا  إيّاها بشخص يسوع المسيح، ويسوع المسيح يعلّمنا أنّه جاء لكي يعمل بمشيئة  الآب السماوي، وليس لكي يتمّم بعض الشرائع والقوانين فقط".
     وشدّد غبطته على أنّ "إيماننا المسيحي  يفرض علينا هذه العلاقة البنوية مع الله الآب السماوي، فعبادتنا لله هي  عبادة بالروح، وليست بتتميم بعض الأمور وبعض الشكليات، كالتظاهر أمام  الآخرين أنّنا مسيحيون، بينما نحن لا نعيش تعليم يسوع والإنجيل".
     وتوجّه غبطته إلى المؤمنين بالقول:  "جميعكم تعرفون أنكم أتيتم من بلاد كانت بلاد الإيمان المسيحي قبل أن تحلّ  بها هذه المظالم والاضطهادات والتعنّت والقتل والسبي. نحن أبناء وبنات  الله، نريد أن نعيش هذه العلاقة معه تعالى بحسب قلبه القدوس. لكنّكم  تتذكّرون أنّ أعظم وصية طلب منّا يسوع أن نطبّقها ونعيشها في حياتنا هي أن  نحبّ الله من كلّ قلبنا ومن كلّ نفسنا ومن كلّ قوّتنا، وأن نحبّ القريب  مثلما نحبّ نفسنا، لا بل أكثر من نفسنا. إنّ القديسين والقديسات عاشوا  المحبّة نحو القريب أكثر ممّا أحبّوا نفسكم، فقد بذلوا وتفانوا وضحّوا من  أجل الآخرين الذين يعيشون معهم وحولهم، ولم يكونوا يفرضون نفسهم على  الآخرين بطريقة فوقية، جاعلين من أنفسهم أنهم هم الفهماء والأتقياء  والغيارى وغيرهم ينقصهم محبّة الله أو الإيمان والغيرة على المسيحية، بل  على العكس من ذلك تماماً، فقد تنازلوا عن كرامتهم وذواتهم في سبيل ربح  المؤمنين للمسيح".
     وتابع غبطته: "أتيتم اليوم إلى هذا  البلد الذي استضافكم، ومن الطبيعي أنه لا أحد يودّ أن يغادر الأرض التي  وُلِد فيها، أرض آبائه وأجداده برضاه، لو كان هناك حقيقةً احترام لكم كبشر  ولإيمانكم المسيحي الذي ليس هو إيمان الأغلبية في أوطاننا الأمّ في الشرق،  ولكنتُم فضّلتم أن تبقوا في بلادكم في الشرق. أمّا الآن فقد جئتم إلى هذا  البلد واستقبلوكم وأعطوكم هذا الشيء الذي كان ينقصكم، أي أن تُحترَموا كبشر  وكمسيحيين، وتُعامَلوا بالمساواة ويقبلون أن تكونوا مختلفين عنهم بإيمانكم  وتحافظوا على إيمانكم".
     وأردف غبطته: "هناك أناس كثيرون  نعرفهم يبرعون بالعلم والاكتشافات ويصلون إلى مناصب مالية أو سياسية أو  اجتماعية ويبدعون أكثر منكم، أنتم لا تزالون قادمين جدداً، لكن هناك ما يجب  أن يميّزكم كمسيحيين قادمين من الشرق، من العراق وسوريا ولبنان ومصر  وتركيا، يجب عليكم أن يحبّ بعضكم بعضاً، فلا تعملون على خلق فتنة أو مشاكل،  سواء بإرادتكم أو بدون إرادتكم. وعندما تحبّون بعضكم بالشكل الصحيح،  وتقبلون آراء الآخرين دون أن تفرضوا أنفسكم عليهم، بل تحترمون بعضكم البعض،  عندئذٍ الذين حولكم سيقولون: انطروا كيف يحبّون بعضهم، إنهم حقّاً تلاميذ  المسيح وتلميذاته".
     وشدّد غبطته على أنّ "ما يميّزنا  أنّنا أبناء وبنات الله الآب السماوي، ونعرف أن نتمّم مشيئته تعالى، وهي أن  نعيش المحبّة أينما كنّا، وسواء كنّا قليلي العدد أو كثيرين، أغنياء أو  فقراء، أكنّا متزوّجين أو عازبين، يجب أن نعرف أنّ حياتنا على الأرض هي  مسيرة نحو الله، مهما كانت ظروفنا، سنبقى كلّنا نشعر بمسؤوليتنا تجاه هذه  الكنيسة، هذه الإرسالية في هنكلو، وتجاه عائلاتنا، نفكّر بالأولاد والشباب  كيف نعطيهم المثال الصالح ونجعلهم يفتخرون بنا، نحن الآباء والأمّهات،  مثلما نحن نذكر آباءنا وأمّهاتنا الذين ضحّوا بالكثير من أجلنا حتى نحافظ  على إيماننا المسيحي".
     وختم غبطته موعظته ضارعاً إلى "الرب  يسوع القائم من بين الأموات، بشفاعة أمّه مريم العذراء التي نكرّس هذا  الشهر، شهر أيّار، لتكريمها، أن يباركنا جميعاً وعائلاتنا وأولادنا  وشبيبتنا، حتى نقدر جميعاً أن نكون تلك العائلات المسيحية المبنية على  المحبّة، مهما كانت العواصف، شخصية أم خارجة عنّا، فسنبقى الأبناء والبنات  الحقيقيين للآب السماوي والعاملين بحسب مشيئته القدوسة".
     وقد ألقى الأب بيار النادر كلمة رحّب  فيها بغبطة أبينا البطريرك، مثمّناً زيارته الأبوية ومحبّته الكبيرة التي  يغمر بها أبناءه وبناته الروحيين في كلّ مكان، منوّهاً بما يخصّه غبطته من  رعاية مميّزة لأبنائه في بلاد الإنتشار، لا سيّما في أوروبا، وسعيه الحثيث  لتهيئة أفضل السبل لتأمين الخدمة الروحية لهم رغم كلّ التحدّيات، سائلاً  الله أن يمدّه بالصحّة والعافية ويوفّقه في أعماله الجليلة لخير الكنيسة  والمؤمنين.
     وبعد البركة الختامية، التقى غبطته بالمؤمنين في قاعة الكنيسة، فنالوا بركته الأبوية والتقطوا معه الصور التذكارية.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مايو 2019)

*في عشاء لمستوصف مار افرام في عيده السادس، حبيب افرام: رغم تقصير فاضح من الدولة، نحن مع معاناة شعبنا دائما*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/

                           أكدّ رئيس الرابطة السريانية حبيب افرام أنَّ الاهتمام بالناس بالفقراء بالنازحين واللاجئين
                 من أبنائنا هو في صميم نشاطاتنا وقضيتنا، لأن كل ما يعزز صمود أهلنا هو الخط والطريق   
                 وكل ما يوصلهم الى اليأس والهجرة هو خسارة مطلقة.

                          جاء ذلك في كلمة القاها في حفل عشاء أقامه مستوصف مار افرام في عيده السادس
                 ضم الأطباء والاداريين والعاملين فيه وحضره مطران جبل لبنان وطرابلس للسريان الارثوذكس
                 جورج صليبا وأعضاء قيادة الرابطة.

                         وقال افرام إن حوالي عشرة آلاف شخص قد استفادوا من خدمات المستوصف، رغم
                التقصير الفاضح في دعمنا، من كل الوزارات المعنية  في الدولة. وشكر كل من ساهم ويدعم
                 المستوصف، بدءا من الوزيرة ليلى الصلح حمادة ومؤسسة الوليد بن طلال التي كانت لها اليد
                 الطولى في تجهيزه منذ 6 سنوات، والسيد عبود كورية الذي لم يتوقف يوماً عن دعم مباشر،
                 والدكاترة ابراهيم دنيا وملكو دنيا االلذين يبرهنان عن عطاء لا يتوقف.

                           وكرّم افرام نائب رئيس الرابطة والمشرف على المستوصف منصور قرنبي على تفانيه
                  وقدّم له المطران صليبا  درعاً تذكارية، وكذلك لمدير المستوصف الدكتور جيمي سعدو الذي قدّم                    له الدرع الدكتورملكو  دنيا . كما  أهدى أمين عام الرابطة  جورج اسيو أيقونة بمناسبة عيد ميلاده                         تسلمها من   الدكتورة كيم كبريال.
                           وقطع قالب حلوى في عيد مار جرجس.

                           وختم افرام واعداً بدراسة معّمقة لمشروع توسيع المستوصف وزيادة خدماته.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مايو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يزور دير مار أفرام السرياني في مدينة لوسر - هولندا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 في تمام الساعة الخامسة من مساء يوم  الثلاثاء ظ§ أيّار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، قام غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بزيارة إلى دير مار أفرام  السرياني، وهو مقرّ أبرشية هولندا للكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية الشقيقة،  في مدينة لوسر - هولندا، يرافقه الأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية،  والشمّاس جبرائيل عطالله.
     بدايةً، استُقبِل غبطته من قبل نيافة  المطران مار بوليكاربوس أوكين أيدين النائب البطريركي لأبرشية هولندا  السريانية الأرثوذكسية، والآباء الخوارنة والكهنة والرهبان والراهبات  والشمامسة.
     دخل غبطته بموكب حبري مهيب إلى  كاتدرائية العذراء مريم في الدير، فيما الإكليروس ينشد نشيد استقبال رؤساء  الأحبار "تو بشلوم روعيو شاريرو" (هلمّ بسلام أيّها الراعي الصالح). ثمّ  ترأّس غبطته صلاة الرمشو (المساء)، وفي نهايتها منح البركة الأبوية.
     وألقى غبطة أبينا البطريرك كلمة  باللغة السريانية، عبّر فيها عن عميق فرحه بزيارة دير مار أفرام وبلقاء  الإخوة الأحبّاء والأبناء الروحيين للكنيسة السريانية الأنطاكية المقدسة  الواحدة، مجدّداً التأكيد أنّنا شعب واحد يحمل تراثاً واحداً وخضارةً  واحدةً ومزيَّن باللغة السريانية التي تباركت بفم ربّنا يسوع وأمّه مريم  وتلاميذه الرسل القديسين.
     كما وجّه غبطته تحيّة محبّة أخوية  وسلام إلى قداسة أخيه مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر  المشرق للسريان الأرثوذكس، والذي تربطه به أخوّة متينة ومحبّة وتعاون،  شاكراً نيافة المطران أوكين أيدين على دعوته وعلى محبّته، مستذكراً أيضاً  الطيّب الذكر المثلّث الرحمات المطران مار يوليوس عيسى جيجك الذي كان  داعماً ومؤازراً لانطلاقة خدمة الكنيسة السريانية الكاثوليكية في هولندا،  ومثنياً على ما يقوم به نيافة المطران أوكين أيدين من مساندة في هذا الإطار  بمحبّة أبوية.
     وختم غبطته كلمته شاكراً الخوارنة  والكهنة والرهبان والراهبات والشمامسة الحاضرين، ومتضرّعاً إلى الله كي  يباركهم جميعاً ويبارك أبرشية النيابة البطريركية في هولندا، ويحفظ الجميع  بالصحّة والعافية والنجاح.
     وردّ نيافة المطران أوكين أيدين بكلمة  باللغة السريانية رحّب فيها بغبطته، معرباً عن فرحه وبهجته ومعه إكليروس  أبرشيته باستقبال غبطته القادم من لبنان المبارك الشامخ بأرزه على ما يذكر  عنه الكتاب المقدس، منوّهاً بالعلاقات الأخوية المتينة التي تجمع الكنيستين  السريانيتين الشقيقتين اللتين تتشاركان التاريخ واللغة والشعب الواحد.
     وثمّن نيافته زيارة غبطته الأبوية،  مقدّراً ما يبذله من جهود مضنية في سبيل رعاية أبناء الكنيسة المنتشرين في  كلّ مكان شرقاً وغرباً، وطالباً بركته الرسولية له ولأبرشيته إكليروساً  ومؤمنين.
     بعدئذٍ انتقل غبطته والمطران أوكين  والإكليروس إلى مدافن الأحبار والكهنة والشمامسة في فناء الكاتدرائية، حيث  أقام غبطته تشمشت (خدمة) الأحبار والكهنة الراقدين أمام ضريح المثلّث  الرحمات المطران مار يوليوس عيسى جيجك مطران أوروبا الوسطى، والراقدين من  مطارنة وكهنة وشمامسة. ثمّ جال غبطته على معرض الكتب المخطوطة بيد المثلّث  الرحمات، ودوّن كلمة في السجلّ الذهبي للدير أعرب فيها عن فرحه بزيارة  الدير ومحبّته لنيافة راعي الأبرشية والإكليروس والمؤمنين.
     وبعد جولة في أرجاء الدير الواسع  والمترامي الأطراف، أقام غبطته تشمشت (خدمة) الموتى المؤمنين أمام مدافن  الراقدين من العلمانيين من أبناء الأبرشية في فناء ساحات الدير.
     وحلّ غبطته ضيفاً على نيافته، حيث  دارت الأحاديث الودّية العابقة بالمحبّة، وتناولت تاريخ الكنيسة السريانية  وآبائها. وقدّم نيافته إلى غبطته بعض الكتب والمطبوعات السريانية من  منشورات الدير، وسط جوّ من الفرح الروحي، فيما الكهنة والشمامسة يرنّمون  ترانيم ومختارات من الطقس السرياني.
     ثمّ غادر غبطته والوفد المرافق مودّعاً من نيافته والإكليروس كما استُقبِل بمجالي المحبّة والإكرام.


----------



## paul iraqe (8 مايو 2019)

*الكردينال ساكو يلتقي سفيري الفاتيكان في بلجيكا والاتحاد الاوربي*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 بروكسل - الأب نويل فرمان السناطي

 في صباح الثلاثاء 7 أيار نيسان 2019  بالعاصمة بروكسل، التقى صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك الكردينال لويس  روفائيل ساكو،  السفير البابوي لدى مملكة بلجيكا، رئيس الاساقفة اوغسطين  كاسوجا وأطلع سعادة السفير البابوي  غبطة البطريرك على اوضاع الكنيسة  المحلية والكنيسة الكلدانية ورعاياها في بلجيكا.
 وفي عصر اليوم عينه، حضر غبطته استقبالا  وعشاء ضم 7 سفراء لدى الاتحاد الأوربي، أعدّه على شرفه سعادة السفير  البابوي لدى الاتحاد الاوربي، المطران بول ليهيوبان ومعه سفراء كل من  البلدان: ايطاليا، فرنسا، بولونيا، لوكسمبورغ، مالطا وبلجيكا.
 وتداول غبطته مع السفير البابوي والسفراء  المدعوين، شؤون وشجون مسيحيي العراق والشرق الأوسط، والمكونات الاثنية  والثقافية والدينية الاخرى وهواجس افراغ المنطقة منهم، تحت الضغوط السياسية  والراديكالية وانواع الصراعات المحلية، مشددا  على ضرورة  الحفاظ على  المسيحيين والأقليات الأخرى  من خلال توفير إمكانية بناء حياة افضل لهم،   ومساعدة الحكومة العراقية  في إيجاد حلول ناجعة للمشاكل القائمة، وخصوصا  قلع عوامل التطرف والإرهاب  من جذورها، وإشاعة  قيم الاعتدال والتسامح   والسيادة الوطنية.
 ورافق غبطته في هذه المناسبة، الأبوان نويل فرمان، السكرتير، والاب موسى ياراميس، راعي كنيسة مار أدي ومار ماري في بروكسل.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مايو 2019)

*الرهبانية اللبنانية المارونية تحتفي بالبطريرك ساكو، واجتماعه بالمجلس الراعوي للكلدان في بروكسل*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 بروكسل – الأب نويل فرمان السناطي

 في ظهر الأربعاء 8 أيار مايس 2019، استقبل  الأب  شربل عيد رئيس دير مار شربل، مع عدد من اخوته الرهبان، صاحب الغبطة  والنيافة المطران الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو، احتفاء بوجوده في العاصمة  البلجيكية بروكسل. وحضر الاستقبال  المطران ألن بول لوبوبان والأب تومي  شولتيس اليسوعي الناطق عن مجلس أساقفة بلجيكا للفرانكوفونيين، والمطران  جورج كورييه، النائب البطريركي لكنيسة السريان الأرثوذكس لأبرشية بلجيكا،  فرنسا ولوكسمبورغ، وسيمون نجم رئيس لجنة إغاثة مسيحيي الشرق الأوسط،  والمفكر الكاتب كريستيان كانوييه، رئيس لجنة تضامن الشرق ولأوسط. كما حضر  ايضا الآباء: بول أبو نعوم، راعي الجماعة المارونية في بروكسل، نويل فرمان،  السكرتير، موسى ياراميس وادريس كابرييل كن كهنة الكلدان في بروكسل.
 كما ترأس غبطته عصر يوم الاربعاء عينه  اجتماعا للمجلس الراعوي في خورنة مار أدي ومار ماري، بحضور الأبوين، موسى  ونويل، وكان المتطوعون قد اعدوا طعام محبة في هذه المناسبة.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مايو 2019)

*في دورة الشاعر " الفريد سمعان " أدباء العراق يختتمون عرسهم الانتخابي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا

 شهدت قاعة صلاح الدين في فندق فلسطين  الدولي صباح الجمعة 26 نيسان 2019 العرس الانتخابي للاتحاد العام للادباء  والكتاب في العراق (دورة الشاعر الفريد سمعان).
 افتتح المؤتمر بعزف النشيد الوطني العراقي  مع الوقوف دقيقة صمت لشهداء عبارة الموصل والشهداء الأدباء وشهداء الوطن ،  كلمة اللجنة التحضيرية للمؤتمر ألقاها الدكتور باقر جاسم رئيس اللجنة  التحضيرية  ، ثم ألقى الشاعر إبراهيم الخياط الأمين العام للاتحاد التقرير  الإداري ، التقرير الثقافي ألقاه الشاعر مروان عادل حمزة مسؤول الشؤون  الثقافية ،  الشاعر عمر السراي مسؤول الشؤون الإدارية والمالية ألقى  التقرير المالي للاتحاد  ، واختتمت هذه الكلمات بكلمة الناقد ناجح المعموري  رئيس اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب في العراق .
 قبيل البدء في الاقتراع تم اعلان حل  الاتحاد الحالي لغرض المباشرة بعملية انتخابات مجلس مركزي جديد للاتحاد  باشراف الهيئة القضائية برئاسة نقيب المحامين العراقيين ضياء السعدي, فيما  ترأس المؤتمر الانتخابي الشاعر البصري الرائد كاظم الحجاج بمعاونة عدد من  الادباء والمثقفين, و تم شرح آلية التصويت.
 بدأت بعد العملية الانتخابية التي اشرف  عليها لجنة قانونية تراسها نقيب المحامين العراقيين وشارك فيها اكثر من الف  اديب وكاتب عراقي لاختيار 25 مرشحا اضافة الى خمسة مرشحين يمثلون كوتا  الاقليات ( كرد ، تركمان ، سريان ) ، حيث بلغ عدد المرشحين لهذه الدورة 87  مرشحا فضلا عن سبعة مرشحين للكوتا ، يتنافسون للفوز بعضوية قيادة الاتحاد  الجديدة رفعت صورهم واسمائهم في صدر القاعة, وتمت العملية الانتخابية  بطريقة سلسة, و قد استمرت عملية فرز الأصوات حتى ظهر يوم السبت.
 وزير الثقافة و الآثار و السياحة د.  عبدالأمير الحمداني, حضر من المطار مباشرة إلى قاعة التصويت ليدلي بصوته,  بعد عودته من رحلة علاجية في ألمانيا, بصفته عضوا في الاتحاد, و رئيسا  لاتحاد أدباء و كتاب ذي قار.
 وبعد الانتهاء من عملية التصويت والتي  استمرت حتى الساعة الرابعة عصرا ، غلق باب التصويت واعلنت اللجنة المشرفة  نقل صناديق الاقتراع الى مقر الاتحاد العام للادباء والكتاب في العراق  بمرافقة اللجنة المشرفة وممثلين عن المرشحين لغرض اجراء عملية فرز الاصوات ،  وقد استمرت عملية الفرز حتى ظهر يوم السبت لتعلن النتيجة وحسب القائمة  المرفقة في نهاية الخبر .
 وقد شارك الادباء والكتاب السريان بثقل  متميز هذه المرة فقد حضروا من محافظات نينوى ، اربيل ، كركوك ودهوك ليكونوا  لهم حضور ويختاروا ممثليهم في هذا الاتحاد العريق ، وفعلا هي فقد حصل   مرشحي الادباء السريان على ثقة ادباء العراق من خلال فوز مرشحم الشاعر  زهير بهنام بردى عن القائمة الرئيسية للاتحاد وفوز الاديب اشور ملحم ممثلا  عن كوتا السريان  .
 قدمت جلسات المؤتمر الدكتور منال احمد من الموصل  

 وقد أسفرت نتائج التصويت عن فوز كل من:


 1- ابراهيم الخياط

 2- عمر السراي
 3- جمال الهاشمي
 4- علي حسين الفواز
 5- رجاء الربيعي

 6- منذر عبدالحر
 7- عارف الساعدي
 8- عبدالامير المجر
 9- عبدالسادة البصري
 10- رياض الغريب
 11- مروان عادل
 12- حنون مجيد
 13- جواد الحطاب
 14- عالية طالب
 15- ناجح المعموري
 16- فاضل ثامر
 17- جبار الكواز
 18- د حمد دوخي
 19- شوقي كريم
 20- عمار المسعودي
 21- علي الامارة
 22- طه حامد شبيب
 23- د . راوية الشاعر
 24- زهير بهنام بردى
 25- د . عقيل مهدي
 الأدباء الكرد
 1- حسين الجاف
 2- ناوات حسن أمين
 3- صلاح زنكنة
 4-
 التركمان
 1- فوزي اكرم


 القائمة السريانية

 1- آشور ملحم


----------



## paul iraqe (9 مايو 2019)

*في دورة الشاعر " الفريد سمعان " أدباء العراق يختتمون عرسهم الانتخابي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كتابة : نمرود قاشا

 شهدت قاعة صلاح الدين في فندق فلسطين  الدولي صباح الجمعة 26 نيسان 2019 العرس الانتخابي للاتحاد العام للادباء  والكتاب في العراق (دورة الشاعر الفريد سمعان).
 افتتح المؤتمر بعزف النشيد الوطني العراقي  مع الوقوف دقيقة صمت لشهداء عبارة الموصل والشهداء الأدباء وشهداء الوطن ،  كلمة اللجنة التحضيرية للمؤتمر ألقاها الدكتور باقر جاسم رئيس اللجنة  التحضيرية  ، ثم ألقى الشاعر إبراهيم الخياط الأمين العام للاتحاد التقرير  الإداري ، التقرير الثقافي ألقاه الشاعر مروان عادل حمزة مسؤول الشؤون  الثقافية ،  الشاعر عمر السراي مسؤول الشؤون الإدارية والمالية ألقى  التقرير المالي للاتحاد  ، واختتمت هذه الكلمات بكلمة الناقد ناجح المعموري  رئيس اتحاد الأدباء والكتاب في العراق .
 قبيل البدء في الاقتراع تم اعلان حل  الاتحاد الحالي لغرض المباشرة بعملية انتخابات مجلس مركزي جديد للاتحاد  باشراف الهيئة القضائية برئاسة نقيب المحامين العراقيين ضياء السعدي, فيما  ترأس المؤتمر الانتخابي الشاعر البصري الرائد كاظم الحجاج بمعاونة عدد من  الادباء والمثقفين, و تم شرح آلية التصويت.
 بدأت بعد العملية الانتخابية التي اشرف  عليها لجنة قانونية تراسها نقيب المحامين العراقيين وشارك فيها اكثر من الف  اديب وكاتب عراقي لاختيار 25 مرشحا اضافة الى خمسة مرشحين يمثلون كوتا  الاقليات ( كرد ، تركمان ، سريان ) ، حيث بلغ عدد المرشحين لهذه الدورة 87  مرشحا فضلا عن سبعة مرشحين للكوتا ، يتنافسون للفوز بعضوية قيادة الاتحاد  الجديدة رفعت صورهم واسمائهم في صدر القاعة, وتمت العملية الانتخابية  بطريقة سلسة, و قد استمرت عملية فرز الأصوات حتى ظهر يوم السبت.
 وزير الثقافة و الآثار و السياحة د.  عبدالأمير الحمداني, حضر من المطار مباشرة إلى قاعة التصويت ليدلي بصوته,  بعد عودته من رحلة علاجية في ألمانيا, بصفته عضوا في الاتحاد, و رئيسا  لاتحاد أدباء و كتاب ذي قار.
 وبعد الانتهاء من عملية التصويت والتي  استمرت حتى الساعة الرابعة عصرا ، غلق باب التصويت واعلنت اللجنة المشرفة  نقل صناديق الاقتراع الى مقر الاتحاد العام للادباء والكتاب في العراق  بمرافقة اللجنة المشرفة وممثلين عن المرشحين لغرض اجراء عملية فرز الاصوات ،  وقد استمرت عملية الفرز حتى ظهر يوم السبت لتعلن النتيجة وحسب القائمة  المرفقة في نهاية الخبر .
 وقد شارك الادباء والكتاب السريان بثقل  متميز هذه المرة فقد حضروا من محافظات نينوى ، اربيل ، كركوك ودهوك ليكونوا  لهم حضور ويختاروا ممثليهم في هذا الاتحاد العريق ، وفعلا هي فقد حصل   مرشحي الادباء السريان على ثقة ادباء العراق من خلال فوز مرشحم الشاعر  زهير بهنام بردى عن القائمة الرئيسية للاتحاد وفوز الاديب اشور ملحم ممثلا  عن كوتا السريان  .
 قدمت جلسات المؤتمر الدكتور منال احمد من الموصل  

 وقد أسفرت نتائج التصويت عن فوز كل من:


 1- ابراهيم الخياط

 2- عمر السراي
 3- جمال الهاشمي
 4- علي حسين الفواز
 5- رجاء الربيعي

 6- منذر عبدالحر
 7- عارف الساعدي
 8- عبدالامير المجر
 9- عبدالسادة البصري
 10- رياض الغريب
 11- مروان عادل
 12- حنون مجيد
 13- جواد الحطاب
 14- عالية طالب
 15- ناجح المعموري
 16- فاضل ثامر
 17- جبار الكواز
 18- د حمد دوخي
 19- شوقي كريم
 20- عمار المسعودي
 21- علي الامارة
 22- طه حامد شبيب
 23- د . راوية الشاعر
 24- زهير بهنام بردى
 25- د . عقيل مهدي
 الأدباء الكرد
 1- حسين الجاف
 2- ناوات حسن أمين
 3- صلاح زنكنة
 4-
 التركمان
 1- فوزي اكرم


 القائمة السريانية

 1- آشور ملحم


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مايو 2019)

*تنظيم الاحتفال بتذكار ربان هرمزد بمبادرة من جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في القوش و بالتعاون مع الوكالة الاميريكية للتنمية الدولية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعداد: قسم الأخبار

 بمبادرة من جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في  القوش و بالتعاون مع الوكالة الاميريكية للتنمية الدولية تشكلت لجنة من  الشباب لتنظيم الاحتفال بتذكار الربان هرمزد في القوش الذي يصادف الأحد  الثالث بعد أحد القيامة من كل عام و كانت مراسلتنا ايفا حبيب قد غطت هذا  الاحتفال و أجرت عددا من اللقاءات مع العوائل القادمة من باطنايا و تللسقف  والقوش.
 اللجنة المشكلة وضعت خطة لاستقبال  المحتفلين على الطريق المؤدي إلى دير السيدة وهذه اللجنة هي من شبيبة القوش  و باطنايا و تللسقف وباشراف رئيس جمعية الثقافة الكلدانية في القوش غزوان  رزق الله.
 المحتفلون بتذكار الربان هرمزد في القوش هنأوا بعضهم البعض طالبين من الرب أن يعيده عليهم وعلى الجميع بالخير والبركة.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مايو 2019)

*لجنة مار كوركيس لاعادة الاعمار/ برطلي  بالتعاون ودعم من منظمة السامري الصالح توقع مع اصحاب عدد من الدور من  الفئة (B) على اعادة اعمارها*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- برطلي . نت /

 كتابة وتصوير: متي آلمچي

 وقعت  لجنة مار كوركيس لاعادة الاعمار/ برطلي بالتعاون ودعم من منظمة السامري  الصالح عصر يوم الخميس 9 / 5 / 2019 عقود عمل مع اصحاب عدد من الدور (من  الفئة (B) المحروقة او المهدمة جزئياً) على مشروع اعادة اعمارها.
 وينص العقد المبرم بين الطرفين على قيام  منظمة السامري الصالح بالتمويل والاشراف على المشروع على ان ينجز خلال مدة  75 يوما من تاريخ توقيع العقد.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 مايو 2019)

*الكردينال ساكو يلتقي جلالة ملك بلجيكا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 الاب نوئيل فرمان

 التقى  صباح الخميس 9 أيار 2019 صاحب  الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو  بصاحب الجلالة   الملك لويس فيليب ليوبولد ماري، ملك بلجيكا في القصر الملكي ببروكسل.  في  بداية هذا اللقاء الشخصي شكر البطريرك ساكو الملك على اتاحة الفرصة   للقائه  وأشار الى أهمية بقاء  ملف المسيحيين الشرقيين حاضرا في المحفل  الدولي وخصوصا في الاتحاد الأوروبي حيث مقره بروكسيل..
 من جانبه سأل جلالته عن الوضع العام في  العراق ووضع المسيحيين والأقليات الدينية  بشكل خاص،  وعن افق المستقبل  وعن  تنظيم الدولة الإسلامية (داعش). فذكر غبطته التحسن الذي حصل في الجانب  الأمني  وعن وجود الرغبة لدى الحكومة العراقية  في اجراء إصلاحات مهمة وان  تنظيم داعش دحر عسكريا لكن فكريا لا يزال متجذرا في المنطقة  وينبغي ان   تتكاثف جهود الجميع لاجتثاته. وفي الختام  دخل الوفد المرافق لغبطته  للسلام على جلالته وهم: الابوان  نوئيل فرمان السكرتير  وموسى ايراميس راعي  كنيسة الكلدان في بروكسيل والسيد يان.. وقد رافقهم  جلالة الملك الى الباب  الخارجي  مودعا إياهم ومعبرا عن فرحه بهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2019)

*برئاسة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا سينودس كنيسة المشرق الاشورية يعقد في عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعداد: قسم الأخبار

 انطلقت صباح الاثنين 13-5-2019 اعمال  السينودس المقدس الثاني لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية برئاسة قداسة البطريرك  ماركيوركيس الثالث صليوا بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في العالم اجمع  وبحضور اعضاء المجمع المقدس للكنيسة.
 وقال نيافة الاسقف مار ابرس يوخنا اسقف  ابرشية اربيل المعاون البطريركي للكنيسة في تصريح لقناة عشتار الفضائية ان  السينودس المقدس المنعقد في قاعة كنيسة ماريوخنا المعمدان باربيل - عنكاوا  سيبحث قضايا عدة ومن اهمها القضايا الادارية للكنيسة وطقوسها والقضايا  المستجدة التي تحتاج الى المناقشة.
 هذا وبدأ اجتماع السينودس المقدس باداء  الصلاة الربية من قبل قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا واعضاء  المجمع المقدس بعدها تحدث قداسة البطريرك مُرحبا باحبار الكنيسة الاجلاء  كافة ومقدما شكره لنيافة الاسقف مار ابرس يوخنا لجهوده في التحضير لعقد هذا  السينودس في كنيسة مار يوخنا المعمدان باربيل - عنكاوا واضاف قداسته قائلا  نتمنى ان تكون اعمال هذا السينودس مناسبة لتقوية الايمان لدى ابناء  الكنيسة بشكل خاص والمسيحيين بشكل عام ونقدم وافر الشكر والتقدير الى  الرئيس مسعود بارزاني الذي التقى معنا مقدما كل التسهيلات لاعضاء المجمع  المقدس.
 وفي ختام حديثه طلب قداسته من الرب ان يحل  الامن والسلام ربوع اقليم كوردستان بشكل خاص والعراق بشكل عام وداعيا ان  يبارك الجميع باسم الثالوث المقدس امين.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2019)

*كلارا عوديشو تطالب محافظ دهوك بشمول قرى و بلدات شعبنا في برنامج مشروع التنمية الاجتماعية لوزارة التخطيط في الحكومة الفيدرالية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 صرحت النائب كلارا عوديشو ممثلة شعبنا  ورئيسة كتلة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الآشوري في برلمان اقليم  كوردستان بأنها تتابع مع نائب محافظ دهوك كيفية تنفيذ مشروع التنمية  الاجتماعية لوزارة التخطيط في الحكومة الفيدرالية بالتعاون مع البنك الدولي  لدعم المحافظات المتأثرة جراء هجوم داعش الارهابي.
 وقد تم اختيار محافظة دهوك ضمن المشروع  لأستيعابها عددا كبيرا من النازحين والمهجرين وتم اختيار سبعة نواحي في  حدود المحافظة، وحرصا على شمول قرى و بلدات شعبنا اكدت كلارا بأن تقوم  المحافظة بأختيار تلك القرى التي هي بالفعل تحتاج الى مشاريع خدمية  المشمولة في البرنامج.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2019)

*السيد عماد ججو يعقد اجتماعا مع تربويين لتطوير الدراسة السريانية في الحمدانية (بخديدا)*




 
 عشارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد

 على هامش جولته الرسمية الى سهل نينوى  لتفقد المؤسسات التربوية والتعليمية ، عقد السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير  العام للدراسة السريانية اجتماعا مع تربويين ومشرفين اختصاصيين وذلك يوم  الاربعاء الموافق 8 ايار 2019 في قاعة ماربولص للخدمات الكنسية في قضاء  الحمدانية (بخديدا).
 تناول الاجتماع الذي حضره المشرف  الاختصاصي للغة السريانية السيد عصام ياكو والسيد نوئيل بولص جميل من اعضاء  لجنة تاليف منهاج القراءة باللغة السريانية لمرحلة الصف الرابع الابتدائي  وحضره ايضا المشرف الاختصاص بشار هادي والاب دريد بربر والسيد مؤيد تتر  مدرس اللغة العربية، مناقشة الافكار والرؤى لتطوير التعليم في الدراسة  السريانية، حيث تم مناقشة مقترح تسجيل عدد من التراتيل الكنسية باللغة  السريانية ليتم تقديمها للتلاميذ على اقراص (CD) من اجل مساعدتهم من  الناحية التعليمية في مادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية  وتوزع على المدارس المشمولة بدراسة مناهج الدراسة السريانية.
 كذلك تطرق الاجتماع الى مناقشة وضع  التمارين للدروس في المنهاج الجديد للقراءة السريانية لمرحلة الصف الربع  الابتدائي والتي تتواصل المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية على العمل فيه  من اجل اتمام وانجاز تاليفه. كما ناقش المجتمعون حاجة المدارس المشمولة في  سهل نينوى الى الملاكات والكوادر الاختصاصية التعليمية والتدريسية لمادتي  اللغة السريانية والتربية الدينية المسيحية ليتم تسجيلها وتقديمها في حال  اطلاق التخصيصات للدرجات التعويضية للتعيين.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 مايو 2019)

*ندوة ثقافية لجمعية ألقوش الثقافية بالتعاون مع المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 عقدت جمعية ألقوش الثقافية، بالتعاون مع  المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية، ندوة ثقافية مساء يوم الخميس  الموافق 2019/5/9 وفي مقرها الكائن في ألقوش، عن جمعية آشور بانيبال (إحدى  أنشط المؤسسات الثقافية في العراق في تسعينيات القرن الماضي)، ساهم فيها  الأساتذة: بنيامين حداد، وعمانوئيل شكوانا، ود. روبين بيت شموئيل.
             وقد أدار الندوة التي كانت  بعنوان : حوار الوطن في " آشور بانيبال"، تيمنًا بالكراس الذي أصدرته  الجمعية بالعنوان نفسه في العام 2006، السيد منذر كولا، الذي دعا المتكلّم  الأول الباحث بنيامين حداد إلى تقديم ورقته، حيث سلّط الضوء على المواضيع  والحقول التي غطّتها محاضرات الثلاثاء الثقافي الذي كان يقدّم من على  منبرها منذ 7/10/1994 وحتى إنقطاع النشاط الثقافي في مستهل العام 2006،  بسبب الظروف الأمنية المتدهورة في بغداد يومئذٍ، ذاكرًا عدد المحاضرات  الثلاثائية البالغ نحو (530) محاضرة وندوة، وأكثر من (43) أمسية شعرية  وأدبية. ثم جاء دور الأستاذ الباحث عمانوئيل شكوانا الذي تناول محور "جمعية  آشور بانيبال وطنيًا" ، حيث خلّص إلى المكانة المتميزة التي احتلتها جمعية  آشور بانيبال في ثقافة الوطن، وقدرتها على استقطاب الطاقات الثقافية  المتنوعة في عراقنا العزيز. أمّا الدكتور روبين بيت شموئيل فقد تناول محور "  جمعية آشور بانيبال قوميا"، ركّز في مساهمته إلى الدور القومي الذي لعبته  الجمعية في تجسيد الهوية القومية الواحدة لطوائف شعبنا. ويذكر أن المتحدثين  الثلاثة، كانوا من الأعضاء الفعّالين في جمعية آشور بانيبال، وفي نشاطها  الثقافي تحديدًا، منذ انطلاقته وحتى تدهور أوضاع الجمعية في العام 2006،  إلا أن صيتها وأعمالها ودورها في حوار الوطن سيبقى عالقًا في الذاكرة  الثقافية الجمعية لمثقفي العراق إلى أجل بعيد.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مايو 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي*

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي وزير التعليم العالي والبحث العلمي*





 
  عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

  بعد ظهر الاثنين 13 ايار 2019،  التقى صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو  في مقر  رئاسة جامعة بغداد، الدكتور قصي السهيل، وزير التعليم العالي والبحث  العلمي، رئيس جامعة بغداد من موقع أدنى.   
 رحب معالي الوزير بغبطته  وبالوفد المرافق له، وشكره على هذه الزيارة. وعبر عن عمق علاقته بالمسيحيين  في البصرة والدورة ببغداد عبر حسن الجوار  كما اكد على عزم الوزارة في دعم  دور المسيحيين كمواطنين اصلاء في البلاد، واستحقاقهم للتوظيف بحسب  شهاداتهم وكفاءاتهم، اسوة بسائر المواطنين.
     من جانبه شكر غبطة البطريرك ساكو  معاليه  على استقباله واهتمامه بالمكون المسيحي. واشار الى التمييز العنصري  الذي يتعرض له المسيحيون في مؤسسات الدولة، والتهميش والتجريح بسبب   انتشار الفكر الطائفي والراديكالي. فالمسيحيون والاقليات الاخرى يتطلعون  الى مجتمع انساني يحترم فيه الجميع بعضهم البعض. وان النوايا الحسنة مهمة،  لكنها وحدها لا تكفي؛ لأن الحاجة هي الى اجراء عملية  تغيير الواقع.  ولوزارتي  التعليم العالي والتربية الدور الجوهري في تغيير العقلية  والثقافة وترسيخ العيش المشترك بين العراقيين و ترسيخ مفهوم المواطنة  والمساواة  والعدالة. حضر اللقاء من جانب الوزارة الدكتور حسن ناظم مستشار  وزير الثقافة والتعليم العالمي.
  ومن طرف البطريرك: المعاونان  البطريركيان، مار شليمون وردوني ومار روبرت سعيد جرجيس والأب نويل فرمان،  السكرتير. كما التحق بالحضور الدكتور سعد سلوم.


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (14 مايو 2019)

*المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يستقبل عميد الكلية التربوية المفتوحة في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 استقبل السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية الدكتور محمد جعفر عميد الكلية التربوية المفتوحة  التابعة لوزارة التربية ، وذلك يوم الاحد الموافق 12 ايار 2019 في مقر  المديرية في بغداد. بحضور الدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير العام والسيد  سالم اسطيفان مدير قسم التقنيات والترجمة والسيدة فلورنس بهنام مدير قسم  الاعداد والتدريب والموظفة الهام جاسم من كوادر الدراسة السريانية. كما حضر  اللقاء الدكتورة مثال العزواي مدير قسم البحوث في الجهاز التنفيذي لمحو  الامية.

 تطرق الحديث خلال الزيارة حول اكتمال  النصاب للطلبة المتقدمين وتفعيل القسم السرياني في الكلية التربوية  المفتوحة للمباشرة في العام الدراسي القادم 2019-2020 في مراكز بغداد  وكركوك ونينوى في قضاء الحمدانية بسهل نينوى.

 بدورها تدعو المديرية الدراسة  السريانية جميع الكوادر التعليمية والتدريسية في الاختصاصات المختلفة ومن  ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري (المسيحي) الى التسجيل في الكلية  للحصول على شهادة اكاديمية في اختصاص مادتي اللغة السريانية والتربية  الدينية المسيحية.


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مايو 2019)

*العيادة المتنقلة للمجلس الشعبي افزروك ارمن و صوريا الشهيدة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 بتاريخ 14/5/2019 ، قامت العيادة الطبية  المتنقلة التابعة للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الأشوري بزيارة قريتي (  افزروك ارمن – صوريا الشهيدة ) وقاموا بفحص 92 من المرضى من العوائل  النازحة من الموصل وتم إعطائهم العلاج اللازم.



























​


----------



## paul iraqe (16 مايو 2019)

*المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية تنهي اعداد مسودة نظامها الداخلي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 المديرية العامة – بغداد

 عقد رئيس لجنة اعداد مسودة النظام الداخلي  للمديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  اجتماعا، حول مناقشة مواد وفقرات النظام، حضره اعضاء اللجنة الدكتورة نضال  متي معاون المدير العام والسيدة فلورنس بهنام مدير قسم الاعداد والتدريب  والموظفة الهام جاسم من كوادر الدراسة السريانية، وذلك يوم الاحد الموافق  12 ايار 2019 في مقر المديرية في بغداد.

 هذا وعملت اللجنة على انهاء مسودة النظام  الداخلي بعد عقد عدة جلسات سابقة في مقر المديرية ، ومن المؤمل ان يتم  تقديمها للامانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء بواسطة وزارة التربية لكي يتم  المصادقة عليها، وتضم المسودة عدة مواد حول المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية واقسامها اضافة الى تحديد المهام والواجبات للمدير العام  والمعاون ورؤساء الاقسام ومسؤولي الشعب والكوادر والمنتسبين للمديرية.

 يذكر ان المديرية استضافت خلال الاجتماع  السيد سالم اسطيفان مدير قسم التقنيات والترجمة اضافة الى مسؤولي الشعب  وعدد من الموظفين لمناقشة المهام والواجبات.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 مايو 2019)

*الزيارة البطريركية إلى بلجيكا،  قراءة معمقة *




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 الأب نويل فرمان السناطي*

 لقرابة اسبوع، من السبت الى الجمعة، رافقت  كأمين سر لنيافة الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو، بطريرك الكلدان، في مطلع  شهر أيار 2019 بزيارة إلى بلجيكا. ولا غرو اني ارسلت الى الموقع البطريركي،  تقارير بمعدل تقرير او أثنين يوميا، عن الأنشطة البطريركية والإعلامية  التي حصلت هناك. ومن ثم استجدت، عندي وعند غيري، على ما لمست، الحاجة الى  قراءة معمقة لهذه الزيارة وبنظرة شمولية، عما تم هناك، وهذا هو تحديدا ما  اسعى اليه في هذا المقال.

 إطار الزيارة، من رسمية إلى راعوية
 بطريرك بابل على الكلدان في بلاد النهرين  وفي العالم، هي مهمة لا تحمل في طياتها ميزانية محددة، للتنقل عبر العالم،  بغية زيارة الكلدان كغالبية مسيحية في البلد الأم، الى حيث أدى واقع حال أو  استراتيجية إفراغ الشرق الاوسط من مسيحييه، في بعثرتهم، منذ عقود، إلى شتى  أصقاع العالم. وثمة مهمات راعوية رسمية، مثل تنصيب مطران، يمكن احيانا  للبطريرك ان يضطلع بها، إذا توفر له ذلك، أو يوفد اسقفا لينوب عنه، خصوصا  في احدى القارات البعيدة.

 تنقلات البطريرك الكردينال
 ولكن ثمة مفارقة تجمع بين عاملين:  البطريرك لويس، منذ ان كان كاهنا، فاسقفا، كان له حضوره الإعلامي في محافل  دولية، مثل مجلس الكنائس او مؤتمرات حوار. ولو توقف الأمر على ذلك، فثمة  مهمات يوفد غيره إليها خصوصا مجلس الكنائس، كما حصل ذلك معي ومع غير من  الابرشية البطريركية. ولكن أن يكون بطريركا وكردينالا فقد وضع هذا على  عاتقه مهمة مزدوجة، تتمثل بدعوته بصفته بطريركا، ولكن ايضا  دعوته بصفته كردينالا من العراق. وهذا كان تحديدا وراء دعوته لأن يترأس  قداسا  بحسب الطقس اللاتيني بالفرنسية مع لغات اخرى للمشاركين من اساقفة  وكهنة، وذلك في بلجيكا؛ وقد جاءت تلك الدعوة من سان ايجيديو تأكيدا لطابعها  الدولي، ووفائها للبطريرك كواحد من ابرز اصدقائها، وتثبيتا لرسالة حضورها  في البلدان ذات الظروف الصعبة والاحوال السياسية الساخنة، مثل العراق.

 المكانة الدولية للعراق وكنيسته
 الرحلة الى بلجيكا، تضمنت اللقاء بكبار  مفوضي الاتحاد الأوربي، وتكللت بالاستقبال الخاص المؤثر مع العاهل  البلجيكي، الملك لويس فيليب ليوبولد ماري، الذي حرص على الاستفسار عن اوضاع  الجالية الكلدانية في بلجيكا، وكان من دواعي الفخر ارتياح جلالته بشأنها،  كما سأل عن وضع المسيحيين والأقليات الدينية بشكل خاص وعن افق المستقبل  إزاء مستجدات الاوضاع المتعلقة بتنظيم الدولة الاسلامية. كما اطمأن الملك  فيليب إلى ان الجانب الأمني في العراق هو في تحسن. وتأتي لقاءات هذه الرحلة  إلى بلجيكا، ضمن سلسلة لقاءات سبق للكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو، بطريرك  الكلدان، أن اجراها، مع رؤساء دول وحكومات في البلدان التي زارها، وأبرزها  كلمته في مجلس الأمن.

  خلال مثل هذه الزيارات الرسمية، يلمس  المرء ان الدول العالم التي تستقبل مدعويها، قد وصلت الى شوط كبير من  التقدم، وعبرت مسارا لافتا في التحضر وحققت بعد مخاضات قدرا مستقرا من  الديمقراطية. وبشأن العراق، ينبهر المرء أن المؤتمرين والمستقبلين،  يتداولون بتلقائية اسماء مثل برطلة والانبار، واربيل وقره قوش، بطنايا  والقوش، بتفاصيل محددة كاشفة. كما أنهم يعرفون المنطقة بحرص على مستقبلهم  وعلى مستقبل العالم. وما يتطلعون إليه، هو ان يكون العالم أكثر استقرارا،  عندما تهمش انواع الراديكالية ( العنصرية) الفكرية والمذهبية والعرقية.  مثلما يتطلعون إلى عالم اكثر توازنا عندما تستقر على ايقاع القانون الدولي،  مبادئ مثل التعددية والتعايش مع الآخر المختلف باحترام. وبات حرصهم على  بقاء المكونات الاصلية متنوعة المذاهب والديانات فتعيش ضمن تلك المبادئ من  القانون الدولي، ليس فقط لسواد أعين تلك المكوّنات، بل لأن الافراغ  الراديكالي للبلدان من مكوناتها الأكثر هشاشة وعرضة للاضطهاد، سيجعل من تلك  البلدان بؤرا تهدد استقرار العالم.
 كما بات معروفا للاوساط الرسمية في  العالم، أن تطوير البلدان الساخنة، ومساعدتها على الخروج من ازماتها  ومواكبة الركب الدولي، هو بالتعامل الحكيم مع الفاسدين المتنفذين فيها،  والذين من المفارقة انهم ازكموا بفسادهم انوف المراقبين الدوليين.
 ولعل الجهات الداعية وبمجرد توجيهها  الدعوة والاضطلاع احيانا ببعض جوانبها اللوجيستية، قد تحسب انها تحمل  الجميل لمدعويها من منطقتنا، في زمن لم يترك الإرهاب للسفر طعما، وظروف  التنقل في العراق والمغادرة والوصول محفوفة بما لا تتضمنه التنقلات بين دول  العالم المستقرة نسبيا من تعقيدات وارباكات.

 جالياتنا إلى أين
 وهكذا فإن غبطته يستجيب إلى هذه المناسبات  لكيما يحولها الى زيارة راعوية يتفقد بها أبناء الجاليات الكلدانية في  محيط مكان مهمته الدولية. ومن المفارقة أنه بعد الذي سبق ذكره، ثمة انطباع  لدى المستقبلين من الجالية، لسان حاله مع غبطته وهو في زيارة لهم، وقد لا  تكون الاولى: نرجو يا سيدنا ان تزورنا أكثر، لأن غبطتك جئتنا فقط على هامش  دعوة سان ايجيديو.
 ويأتي العتب، وكأنهم يوجهونه من شرانش إلى  راعيهم القادم من زاخو. وتزداد المطالبة بأن الأوساط التي تعيش فيها  الجاليات، بقيت متجانسة على ما كانت عليها، حينما غادرت قراها الاصلية في  بلاد بين النهرين، تلك القرى التي كانت منتشرة على ما يعرف الان بين العراق  وايران وتركيا وسوريا. كما بقيت جاليات عديدة على نسق يلفت الانتباه، بأن  حفاظها على مسيحيتها، جاء تحت اطر حاضنة من اللغة والتقاليد والتعامل  الروتيني مع الكنيسة، في نوع انغلاق نسبي مع المحيط المسيحي الكاثوليكي  الذي تعيش فيه، بحيث قلما يجدها المرء، منتجة للدعوات. مع ان تقلص الاقبال  على الدعوات هو أيضا ظاهرة اوربية وعالمية، تخضع الى نظرية الاواني  المستطرقة، بحيث تتحرك الخدمات الكهنوتية، في تبادل مدروس بين كنائس  القارات الاوربية والامريكية، مع كنائس جنوب شرقي اسيا، من الهند وما  حواليها.
 وإذا بالجاليات تطالب بأن يرسَل لها كهنة!  من أين؟ لا يحددون، كل ما يحتاجونه هو كهنة يجمعون بين اللغات الآرامية  والعربية والتركية والمحلية، وان يكونوا بنسيجهم قريبين من تقاليد هذه  القرية او تلك. وهذا يعدّ مطلبا غير قابل للتحقيق، حتى مع الافتراض بوجود  قدر طيب من الكهنة، لتبعثر الجماعات الكلدانية الكاثوليكية، على اعداد تتسع  كل جماعة لكاهن وراهبات. ومن ثم تظهر ضرورة البحث عن البديل الواقعي، سواء  بدعم دعوات المؤمنين العلمانيين، للخدمة شبه الراعوية للجماعة، كما يحدث  في كل مجموعة من البلدات الاوربية، يخدمها كاهن ويرعاها روحيا ناشط من  المؤمنين العلمانيين.
 وضمن حقوقنا الكنسية الشرقية، هناك ايضا  امكانية اختيار من ينضوون لاعداد كهنوتي مستديم، ليصيروا كهنة متزوجين. وهي  خدمة ترعاها كنيستنا الكلدانية ضمن الكنائس الكاثوليكية الشرقية، وضمن  آلية يقررها ويتابعها مجلس الأساقفة. فقد يكون هذا مجرد حل مساعد للأجيال  القريبة القادمة.
 على انه، وباستثناء جماعات تمثل ثقلا  ديمغرافيا في امريكا الشمالية وكندا واستراليا، مع انتاج نسبي للدعوات، فإن  الجاليات المتبعثرة في مدن كثيرة من القارات الاخرى، قد تكون مقبلة الى  انصهار اسرع من غيرها في المحيط الغالب الأقرب إلى طبيعة نموّ أفرادها،  سواء دينيا أو لا دينيا، مع الابتعاد التدريجي عن الجذور.
 ولكن ثمة أيضا ناحية أساسية اخرى، هي انه  قد يكون الاحتمال الاكثر مبشرا، هو التعاون الدولي الجاد لتكون الدول  النامية، حاضنة للتعددية والمجتمع المدني، وحينئذ، ستكون الكنائس في  الأوطان، قبلة للتواصل بين ابنائها في الوطن وخارجه، وجسورا تعزز التواصل  مع الوطن، والتوازن القيمي المتوارث في بلدان الانتشار.

 17 أيار 2019

 *سكرتير البطريرك الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو


----------



## paul iraqe (18 مايو 2019)

*زيارة وزير الدولة الهنكارية الى نيافة الحبر الجليل مار نيقوديموس داؤد متي شرف*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- الموقع الرسمي لأبرشية رئاسة أساقفة الموصل و توابعها للسريان/
 15- 5- 2019

 استقبل نيافة الحبر الجليل مار نيقوديموس  داؤد متي شرف مطران ابرشية الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان السيد تريستان  ازبيج وزير الدولة الهنكارية لمساعدة المضطهدين المسيحيين ونائب القنصل  العام ورئيس البعثة الهنكارية السيد ميكلوش سابو في دار المطرانية الجديد  في عنكاوا، وتباحثوا حول اوضاع المسيحيين في المنطقة.
 وعبّر معالي الوزير تريستان عن فرحه  للتعاون الذي يصب في مصلحة المسيحيين كافة، وبالمقابل عبر نيافة راعي  الابرشية عن امتنانه لما تقدمه الحكومة الهنكارية من مساعدات للمسيحيين  المضطهدين وبالذات في فترات الازمة التي مروا بها. وكان اللقاء ايجابياً  جداً.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 مايو 2019)

*عضو مجلس النواب العراقي الاستاذ هوشيار قرداغ  يزور منتدى عنكاوا للفنون*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 في تمام الساعة السابعة والنصف من مساء  الخميس المصادف ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©/ظ¥/ظ،ظ¦ زار الاستاذ هوشيار قرداغ عضو مجلس النواب  العراقي منتدى عنكاَوا للفنون، وقد استقبله رئيس المنتدى الفنان رفيق حنا  واعضاء الهيئة الادارية والعامة. وكانت الزيارة بهدف دعم نشاطات المنتدى.  وفعلا بعد ان وضح رئيس المنتدى ابرز النتاجات الفنية والاحتياجات الاساسية  للمنتدى بهدف انتاج فيلم سينمائي كبير باللغة الام السريانية، ابدى النائب  الاستاذ هوشيار استعداده لدعم هذا المشروع، وتحدث عن اهمية الفنون في  تطوير  مجتمعنا والحفاظ على اصالتنا ولغتنا السورث.
 وفي ختام الجلسة وعد الاستاذ هوشيار  منتسبي المنتدى بانه سيبذل ما بوسعه من اجل تطوير ودعم مختلف النشاطات  الفنية التابعة للمنتدى، وشكرهم على نشاطهم وتمنى لهم مزيدا من النجاح  والعطاء والابداع.


----------



## paul iraqe (18 مايو 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور مدرسة لراهبات الكلدان، ومشروع بيت الرحمة للمسنين والطفولة*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 السليمانية – الأب نويل فرمان

 في آخر يوم من زيارته لمدينة السليمانية،  لمناسبة افتتاح دير الخليل للراهبات، زار صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك  الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو، يوم الخميس 16 أيار 2019، مدرسة اشتي  الابتدائية الأهلية للراهبات بنات مريم الكلدانيات. وكان في استقباله،  الاخت لويزا مديرة المدرسة وكادرها التعليمي. وتجول غبطة والوفد المرافق له  في المدرسة وفي صفوفها، واطلع مختلف انشطتها التعليمية، وأبدى تقييمه  العالي للخدمات الجيدة التي تقدمها المدرسة في تنشئة الأجيال.
 ورافقه في هذه الزيارة صاحبا السيادة  المطران مار شليمون وردوني، المعاون البطريركي ومار يوسف توما مرقس رئيس  أساقفة ابرشية كركوك والسليمانية، والأبوان نويل فرمان السكرتير، وأيمن  عزيز خوري رعية الكلدان في السليمانية.
 بعدئذ كان لغبطته زيارة لأعمال البناء  المتوصلة قدما على بيت الرحمة للمسنين والطفولة، والذي سيكون متخصصا في  رعاية المسنين المصابين بأمراض الشيخوخة واضطراب الذاكرة، الزهايمر، مع  قاطع لرعاية الطفولة. وتجول مع غبطته لعرض تفاصيل المشروع، المطران يوسف  توما والمهندس ديلان. وتمت الاشارة إلى الحاق بيت الطفولة بالبناية هو لما  يمكن ان يقدمه الاطفال من عوامل مساعدة للمسنّين والتخفيف عنهم إذ يشيعون  اجواء البهجة والبراءة؛ إلى جانب اشتمال المشروع على قاعة للحفلات بما  يستقطب الشباب في مختلف المناسبات، إلى جانب وجود معبد للصلاة يجعل للبعد  الروحي مكانا يخفف عن ثقل التفكير في المستقبل ويساعد على التفاؤل  والاعتماد على الرب.
 واختتم غبطته زيارته إلى مدينة  السليمانية، بقداس أقامه قبيل المغادرة، في كنيسة مار يوسف للكلدان واشترك  فيه وفد الاكليروس الذي رافقه خلال الزيارة، بحضور عدد من المؤمنين  والراهبات.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2019)

*المقررات الختامية للمجمع السونهادوسي المقدس الثالث، برئاسة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام كنيسة المشرق الاشورية/

 البيان الختامي للمجمع السونهادوسي الثالث
 برئاسة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا
 بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم

 بهداية الروح القدس انعقد المجمع  السونهادوسي المقدس الثالث برئاسة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا  بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم في كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان في  عينكاوة في أربيل بإقليم كوردستان العراق من 13-18 أيار 2019.
 حضر المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس أصحاب الغبطة والنيافة التالية أسماؤهم:
  غبطة مار أبرم موكن مطران الهند
 غبطة مار ميلس زيا مطران أستراليا ونيوزيلاند ولبنان
 نيافة مار أبرم خامس أسقف غرب أميركا
 نيافة مار عمانوئيل يوسف أسقف كندا
 نيافة مار عبديشوع أوراهم أسقف أوروبا
 نيافة مار أبرم نثنييل أسقف سوريا
 نيافة مار اسحق يوسف أسقف نوهدرا وروسيا
 نيافة مار آوا روئيل أسقف كاليفورنيا وسكرتير المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس
 نيافة مار يوخنا يوسف أسقف الهند
 نيافة مار أوكن قورياقوس أسقف الهند
 نيافة مار نرساي بنيامين أسقف ايران
 نيافة مار بولص بنيامين أسقف شرق أمريكا
 نيافة مار أبرس يوخنا أسقف أربيل والمعاون البطريركي
 نيافة مار بنيامين إيليا أسقف فيكتوريا ونيوزيلند

 المقدمة
 اعتماداً على معونة الرب الآب، وبنعمة  ابنه الوحيد، وبهداية الروح القدس ومشيئته المقدسة  انعقد المجمع  السونهادوسي المقدس الثالث برئاسة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا  بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم، الجالس على الكرسي المقدس لسالق  وقطيسفون ووريث البشارة الرسولية لمار توما الرسول أحد تلاميذ المسيح  الاثني عشر، ومار أدّي ومار ماري من الرسل الاثنين والسبعين، الذين عُرفوا  بمتلمذي الشرق ومؤسسي كنيسة المشرق وتراثها.
 تناول المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس موضوعات  عدة ذات صلة بحياة المؤمنين الكنسية والروحيّة، وتحديداً في العالم المعاصر  حيث تزداد المخاطر والصراعات في مواجهة الإيمان والأخلاق المسيحية  الحقيقية، وشدد على كافة أحبار الكنيسة كرعاة لأبرشياتهم، وكهنة الكنيسة  كآباء روحيين لمؤمني الكنيسة المقدسة أن يبذلوا قصارى جهدهم لحماية رعية  المسيح الذين فداهم بدمه، من كل عواصف الحاضر ضد التعاليم الالهية للانجيل  المقدس.
 إن هدف الكنيسة العام هو تقوية المؤمنين  في القداسة والحياة المسيحية النقية. ففي العهد القديم أمر الربّ ”  تكونون  قديسين ، لأني أنا قدوس”  اللاويين 44:11، وفي العهد الجديد يدلنا ربنا  ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، ابن الله الوحيد والمتجسد، كيف نكون أبناء الله  بالنعمة ” كونوا أنتم كاملين كما أن أباكم الذي في السمواوات هو كامل” متى  48:5، لذلك تتخذ كنيسة الرب من القديسين الذين اكتملوا بالإيمان أمثلة حيّة  وسامية للأخلاق الروحية لأبناء الكنيسة ليقتدوا بهم. لقد أكد المجمع  السونهادوسي المقدس ثانية على أمثلة القديسين هذه، المؤمنين الذين اكتملوا  بالإيمان في هذا العالم ، ومنهم اثنان من الأحبار الأحبة الذين لم يعملوا  في رعايتهم الكنسية فحسب، بل بسيرتهم الروحية أيضا والتي تدعو المؤمنين  اليوم إلى الحياة الكاملة في الإيمان.
 كما شدد  المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس على  أهمية نشر الإنجيل المقدس كما أمريسوع التلاميذ ” هكذا اذهبوا وتلمذوا جميع  الأمم وعمدوهم باسم الآب والابن والروح القدس” متى 19:28، والإنجيل بشارة  الفرح للعالم كله هو قانون إلهي وروحي يبلغ الإنسان في كافة الأزمنة إلى  ملكوت الرب، لذلك يتوجب على الكنيسة أن تبدأ منذ سنين الطفولة وتزيد  البرامج الكنسية والروحية للأطفال في الأبرشيات لبذر كلمة الرب في قلوبهم،  وكذلك الشباب الذين لهم دور فعال، ليس للاستماع إلى كلمة الرب فحسب، بل  لمعايشتها يومياً، لذلك أكد المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس على أهمية مؤتمرات  شباب الكنيسة، ويسعدنا أن ينعقد الاجتماع العالمي الذي يجمع ممثلي شباب  الكنيسة في العالم على أرض بلاد الرافدين التي تأسست فيها كنيستنا  الرسولية.
 ختاماً يؤكد المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس  على أهمية الأخلاق المسيحية الحسنة للمؤمنين بتعاليم الرب في كتابه المقدس،  وفي الحياة اليومية لأبناء وبنات الكنيسة، فعندما نتبع وصايا الرب ونعيش  وفقاً لتعاليمه سيكون لنا فرح روحي حقيقي ويتجلى كمال الطبيعة البشرية  شبهاً للرب. ثمة تساؤلات كثيرة لدى أبناء الكنيسة اليوم عن الطريق المقدسة  للأخلاق المسيحية، ومن ضمنها الحفاظ على مفهوم العائلة التي تضم الوالدين  والأولاد ثمار الاتحاد المقدس بين الرجل والمرأة اللذين نالا بركة الرب في  كنيسته المقدسة، كما هو النظام المقدس والثابت الذي خلقه الرب الاله خالق  الكون، كما ورد في سفر التكوين حيث يجب على أبناء الكنيسة الحفاظ على هذا  السر والنظام الذي وضعه الرب الإله وقوانين الإنجيل وتعاليم كنيسة المسيح  المقدسة. لذلك ندعو أبناء الكنيسة للبحث في الموضوعات المذكورة آنفاً والتي  نؤكدها في المجمع المقدس ليكونوا فعالين في تنفيذ إرادة الرب يسوع المسيح  من أجل خلاص نفوسهم وحياتهم الأبدية آمين.

 أ- رسامة أساقفة الأبرشيات
 تنفيذاً للقرار هـ – 1 للمجمع السونهادوسي  المقدس لعام 2016 بتقسيم أبرشية أوروبا إلى أبرشيتين، قرّر المجمع  السونهادوسي المقدس تأسيس ” أبرشية غرب أوروبا ” والتي تشمل المملكة  المتحدة وفرنسا وبلجيكا والنمسا وهولندا واليونان ويكون مقرها الأسقفي في  مدينة لندن في المملكة المتحدة، وتسمى الأبرشية الثانية ” أبرشية  اسكندنافيا وألمانيا ” ويكون مقرها الأسقفي في مدينة ستوكهولم في مملكة  السويد برعاية نيافة الأسقف مار عوديشو أوراهم.
 قرّر المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس رسامة  الأركذياقون نرساي يوخانيس، الذي اختير لنيل درجة الأسقفية، ليكونا أسقفاً  للأبرشية الجديدة ” أبرشية غرب أوروبا ” وستتم رسامته في مدينة سدني  الأسترالية بتاريخ 26 أيار 2019.
 قرّر المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس اختيار  الأب اسحق تمرس ليكون أسقفاً على أبرشية بغداد وأوكرانيا وجورجيا ومقرها  الأسقفي في مدينة بغداد وستتم رسامته في مدينة بتاريخ 3 تشرين الثاني 2019.
 قرّر المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس أن تتبع  أبرشية الموصل لإدارة نيافة الأسقف مار اسحق يوسف وأبرشية كركوك لإدارة  نيافة الأسقف مار أبرس يوخنا.

 ب- نظام تطويب القديسين في الكنيسة
 بناء على نظام تطويب القديسين المعتمد في  الكنيسة قرّر المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس تطويب المثلث الرحمات مار أويمالك  طيمثاوس مطران مالابار والهند (1878-1945) قديساً في تقويم كنيسة المشرق  الآشورية رسمياً ويكون تذكاره في الأول من أيار من كل عام، وتطويب المثلث  الرحمات المطران مار يوسف خنانيشو ( 1893-1977) قديساً في تقويم كنيسة  المشرق الآشورية رسمياً ويكون تذكاره في الأحد الثاني من شهر تموز كل عام.

 ج- نشر تعاليم الكنيسة
 قرّر المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس تأسيس  كلية نصيبين اللاهوتية في مدينة سدني الأسترالية بمؤازرة أحبار الكنيسة  وإرسال طلاب الكهنوت وخاصة في بلاد الغرب، ويمكن لأبناء الكنيسة من العامة  أيضاً التسجيل والدراسة في هذه الكلية.

 د- كهنة الكنيسة  
 ناقش المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس بإمعان  موضوع الكهنة الموقوفين بقرار المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس لعام 2015 لعلة  تركهم لأبرشياتهم بدون موافقة مسبقة، وبروح الرحمة الأبوية، قرر المجمع  السونهادوسي المقدس أن يعفو عنهم من تاريخ هذا القرار وتبقى من صلاحيات  أسقف الأبرشية التي يتواجدون فيها تكليفهم بالمهام الكنسية أو عدمه، كما  أكد المجمع السونهادوسي على ضرورة عدم ترك الكهنة لأبرشياتهم بدون موافقة  مسبقة خاصة في الشرق الأوسط وفقاً للقانون الكنسي لئلا تبقى كنائسهم بدون  خدمة كنسية.

 هـ – شبيبة الكنيسة
 قرر المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس أن ينعقد  الاجتماع العالمي لعام 2020 الذي يجمع ممثلي شباب الكنيسة في العالم ،  ويقوم نيافة الأسقف مار أبرس بالاعداد لهذا الاجتماع.

 و – القوانين الكنسية
 كلّف المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس نيافة  الأسقف مار بولص بنيامين تشكيل لجنة لبحث واعداد جمع القوانين السونهادوسية  لكنيستنا بطريقة معاصرة في مدة أقصاها خمس سنوات.
 كلّف المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس غبطة  المطران مار ميلس زيا مهمة تجديد القوانين العامة لأبرشيات كنيستنا في  الغرب (دستور 1986) في مدة أقصاها عام واحد وترسل إلى المجمع السونهادوسي  لإقرارها.

 ز – النظام الكنسي
 أوصى المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس على النظر  في ترجمة القداس إلى اللغة الآشورية المعاصرة التي أعدها نيافة الأسقف مار  آوا روئيل، وتحال إلى اللجنة المحققة برئاسة نيافة الأسقف مار اسحق يوسف  للمصادقة في المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس القادم.
 أوصى المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس أن تعد  اللجنة الطقسية برئاسة نيافة الأسقف مار آوا روئيل نظام القداس مع الشروحات  بغرض توحيد القداس في أنحاء العالم بنظام موحد ويحال إلى اللجنة المحققة  برئاسة نيافة الأسقف مار اسحق يوسف في مدة أقصاها ثلاثة أشهر ليصادق عليه  في المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس القادم.
 أوصى المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس بترجمة  الكتاب المقدس إلى اللغة الآشورية المعاصرة وكلف نيافة الأسقف مار اسحق  يوسف بها ليصادق عليها في المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس القادم.

 ط – الأخلاق والحياة المسيحية
 ناقش المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس بإمعان  موضوع الأخلاق والحياة المسيحية، والمعضلات التي تواجه أبناء الكنيسة  يومياً، وتحديداً موضوع الزواج المقدس كأحد أسس الحياة المسيحية المؤسس على  التعاليم الإلهية ولاهوت كنيسة المشرق الآشورية.
 وبهدف التأكيد للمؤمنين بتعاليم وأخلاقيات  كنيستنا المقدسة، كلف نيافة الأسقف مار أبرس يوخنا بمهمة دراسة هذه  القضايا لإعداد بيان كنسي رسمي يوضح موقف الكنيسة منها.

 في الختام، يقدم المجمع المقدس للكنيسة  شكره الجزيل الى نيافة الاسقف مار أبرس يوخنا، اسقف الابرشية، على كل  التحضيرات المهيئة لعقد هذا السينودس المقدس الثالث، تحت رئاسة قداسة  البطريرك.

 نعمة ربنا يسوع المسيح ومحبة الله الاب وشركة الروح القدس تكون معكم الى الابد، آمين.


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2019)

*البيان الختامي للمجمع المقدس لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية / أربيل- عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 اختتم السينودس المقدس لكنيسة المشرق  الاشورية اعماله في كنيسة مار يوخنا المعمدان في عنكاوا وصدر عن السينودس  المقدس بيان حول اوضاع المسيحيين في الشرق وتلا نص البيان نيافة الاسقف مار  ابرس يوخنا اسقف ابرشية اربيل المعاون البطريركي.
 كما صدر عن السينودس المقدس للكنيسة البيان الختامي تلاه نيافة الاسقف مار آوا روئيل اسقف كاليفورنيا لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية.
 الجدير بالذكر ان السينودس المقدس لكنيسة  المشرق الاشورية عقد للفترة من 13-18 من أيار للعام 2019 في كنيسة مار  يوخنا المعمدان في اربيل - عنكاوا.

 بيان حول وضع المسيحيين في الشرق، صادر عن  المجمع السنهادوسي المقدس لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية، المنعقد في أربيل  برئاسة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بتاريخ من 13 الى 18 أيار  2019.

 (طوبى لصانعي السلام لانهم ابناء الله يدعون) متي 5: 9

 تمر منطقة الشرق الاوسط منذ اكثر من عقد  باوضاع تتسم بالعنف والارهاب المنظم الذي يستهدف بشكل خاص الاقليات  والمكونات الدينية والقومية. فقد تعرض المسيحيون والايزيديون وبقية  الاقليات الدينية الى جرائم ابادة جماعية في العراق وسوريا حتى بات وجودهم  مهددا في وطنهم الام الذي كان لهم دورهم الكبير في بناءه على مدى الاف  السنين من وجودهم القومي والديني فيه.
 وحيث ان هذا التهديد الوجودي بات ملموسا  على الارض وينعكس يوميا في نزيف الهجرة التي تدرك الكنيسة حقائقه وبلغة  الارقام، فقد توقف السينودس المقدس لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية المنعقد في  اربيل – كردستان العراق، للفترة من 13 الى  18 ايار 2019 برئاسة ابينا صاحب  القداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا ومشاركة اصحاب الغبطة والنيافة  مطارنة واساقفة الكنيسة الاجلاء، عند هذه القضية ونتائجها ليس فقط على  ابناء كنيسة المشرق وعموم مسيحيي المشرق بل وعلى ابناء الاوطان والشعوب  التي تقاسمنا ونتقاسم معهم التاريخ والجغرافيا، الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل،  الالام والامال، الصعاب والتحديات.

 ان ما تعرض له ابناء الكنائس المشرقية  المتألمة وشركاءهم في المعاناة ابناء الاقليات الدينية من اليزيدية من  حملات منظمة من الارهاب وجرائم الابادة لم يكن ليحدث لولا وجود البيئة  الثقافية والمجتمعية التي تستسهل هذه الاعمال او تبررها. ما يمر به مسيحيو  المشرق وكنائسه المتألمة في العقد الاخير ليس الاول ولكنه يختلف من حيث انه  بات تهديدا وجوديا للتنوع الديني والقومي والثقافي.

 من هنا فانه لا يجوز الاكتفاء بالوقوف عند  نتائج المشكلة، بل التعامل مع جذورها من خلال مراجعة وتصحيح التشريعات  والقوانين التي تشرعن التمييز والمفاضلة بسبب الهوية الدينية والقومية  والثقافية، ومراجعة مناهج التربية والتعليم، كون المعتمد منها ينشئ تراكميا  اجيال تربّت وتعلمت على رفض الاخر، وكذلك توظيف وسائل الاعلام والتواصل  الاجتماعي بما يخدم وينشر قيم الاحترام المتبادل والتسامح.

 لذلك يتوجه السينودس المقدس لكنيسة المشرق  الى المرجعيات التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية، بالنداء لتحمل مسؤولياتها  والعمل على برامج وخطط عمل تمنح الثقة والطمانينة لابناءنا بمستقبل كريم في  الوطن الذي بدونهم لن يكون وطنا. فالشرق الغني بتنوعيته والتكامل بين  مكونات هذا التنوع الديني والقومي لن يكون شرقا عند افراغه من اي من هذه  المكونات او تهميشهم. والهوية الوطنية ليست محصورة بوثيقتها بل بممارستها  على الارض، والمواطنة الحقيقية لا تتحقق ما دام ابناء الوطن مصنفون الى  درجات في الممارسة الواقعية.

 وفي هذا السياق فان المرجعيات والمؤسسات  والمنابر الاعلامية الاسلامية لها دور محوري في تبني خطاب التسامح الديني  والشراكة الوطنية بين جميع ابناء الوطن. الكنائس المشرقية كانت دوما وعلى  مدى الفي سنة قيمة اضافية لهذا الشرق الذي هو منبتها وهويتها، مثلما هو  حاضرها ومستقبلها. واليوم فان دورها هو اكثر الحاحا ومطلوبية كونها المؤهلة  لبناء الجسور محل الاسوار، مانحة الامل والرجاء محل اليأس والهروب، زارعة  المحبة والسلام محل الكراهية والاقتتال.

 واذ يعرب السينودس المقدس لكنيسة المشرق  الاشورية عن قلقه، فانه يبتهل الى الله ان ينير قلوب صناع القرار والمجتمع  الدولي برحمته ويرشد عقولهم بحكمته ليسعوا الى انهاء المعاناة والحروب  والاقتتال وان يسيروا في طريق صنع السلام على اسس العدالة والمساواة بين  ابناء الوطن دون تمييز او تمايز بسبب الهوية الدينية والقومية والثقافية،  فالسلام الذي لا يحقق الكرامة الانسانية والعدالة لن يكون سلاما مستديما.  فالانسان صورة الله هو الغاية الاسمى وهو القيمة الاقدس التي يجب اعتمادها  في اعمالنا وقراراتنا دولا ومؤسسات وكنائس وافراد.

 واذ يدرك السينودس المصاعب والتحديات التي  يواجهها ابناء الكنيسة المتألمة فانه يدعوهم للتشبث بأرضهم وهويتهم  القومية والدينية التي لا يمكن الحفاظ عليها وتنميتها اذا ما ابتعدت عن  جذور جغرافيتها وتاريخها. مثلما يتوجه الى الكنيسة المهجرية، مؤسساتا  واكليروسا ومؤمنين، بالدعوة الى تمتين الترابط مع الوطن عبر برامج انسانية  وتنموية وثقافية تتوجه الى جميع المجتمعات المتألمة في الوطن وفق قيم  المحبة والاخوة الربانية والانسانية.

 لتكن نعمة الرب القدوس مع الجميع، الآن وفي كل أوان.



                                                                       المجمع المقدس لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية


----------



## paul iraqe (21 مايو 2019)

*البيان الختامي للمجمع المقدس لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية / أربيل- عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 اختتم السينودس المقدس لكنيسة المشرق  الاشورية اعماله في كنيسة مار يوخنا المعمدان في عنكاوا وصدر عن السينودس  المقدس بيان حول اوضاع المسيحيين في الشرق وتلا نص البيان نيافة الاسقف مار  ابرس يوخنا اسقف ابرشية اربيل المعاون البطريركي.
 كما صدر عن السينودس المقدس للكنيسة البيان الختامي تلاه نيافة الاسقف مار آوا روئيل اسقف كاليفورنيا لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية.
 الجدير بالذكر ان السينودس المقدس لكنيسة  المشرق الاشورية عقد للفترة من 13-18 من أيار للعام 2019 في كنيسة مار  يوخنا المعمدان في اربيل - عنكاوا.

 بيان حول وضع المسيحيين في الشرق، صادر عن  المجمع السنهادوسي المقدس لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية، المنعقد في أربيل  برئاسة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بتاريخ من 13 الى 18 أيار  2019.

 (طوبى لصانعي السلام لانهم ابناء الله يدعون) متي 5: 9

 تمر منطقة الشرق الاوسط منذ اكثر من عقد  باوضاع تتسم بالعنف والارهاب المنظم الذي يستهدف بشكل خاص الاقليات  والمكونات الدينية والقومية. فقد تعرض المسيحيون والايزيديون وبقية  الاقليات الدينية الى جرائم ابادة جماعية في العراق وسوريا حتى بات وجودهم  مهددا في وطنهم الام الذي كان لهم دورهم الكبير في بناءه على مدى الاف  السنين من وجودهم القومي والديني فيه.
 وحيث ان هذا التهديد الوجودي بات ملموسا  على الارض وينعكس يوميا في نزيف الهجرة التي تدرك الكنيسة حقائقه وبلغة  الارقام، فقد توقف السينودس المقدس لكنيسة المشرق الاشورية المنعقد في  اربيل – كردستان العراق، للفترة من 13 الى  18 ايار 2019 برئاسة ابينا صاحب  القداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا ومشاركة اصحاب الغبطة والنيافة  مطارنة واساقفة الكنيسة الاجلاء، عند هذه القضية ونتائجها ليس فقط على  ابناء كنيسة المشرق وعموم مسيحيي المشرق بل وعلى ابناء الاوطان والشعوب  التي تقاسمنا ونتقاسم معهم التاريخ والجغرافيا، الماضي والحاضر والمستقبل،  الالام والامال، الصعاب والتحديات.

 ان ما تعرض له ابناء الكنائس المشرقية  المتألمة وشركاءهم في المعاناة ابناء الاقليات الدينية من اليزيدية من  حملات منظمة من الارهاب وجرائم الابادة لم يكن ليحدث لولا وجود البيئة  الثقافية والمجتمعية التي تستسهل هذه الاعمال او تبررها. ما يمر به مسيحيو  المشرق وكنائسه المتألمة في العقد الاخير ليس الاول ولكنه يختلف من حيث انه  بات تهديدا وجوديا للتنوع الديني والقومي والثقافي.

 من هنا فانه لا يجوز الاكتفاء بالوقوف عند  نتائج المشكلة، بل التعامل مع جذورها من خلال مراجعة وتصحيح التشريعات  والقوانين التي تشرعن التمييز والمفاضلة بسبب الهوية الدينية والقومية  والثقافية، ومراجعة مناهج التربية والتعليم، كون المعتمد منها ينشئ تراكميا  اجيال تربّت وتعلمت على رفض الاخر، وكذلك توظيف وسائل الاعلام والتواصل  الاجتماعي بما يخدم وينشر قيم الاحترام المتبادل والتسامح.

 لذلك يتوجه السينودس المقدس لكنيسة المشرق  الى المرجعيات التشريعية والتنفيذية والقضائية، بالنداء لتحمل مسؤولياتها  والعمل على برامج وخطط عمل تمنح الثقة والطمانينة لابناءنا بمستقبل كريم في  الوطن الذي بدونهم لن يكون وطنا. فالشرق الغني بتنوعيته والتكامل بين  مكونات هذا التنوع الديني والقومي لن يكون شرقا عند افراغه من اي من هذه  المكونات او تهميشهم. والهوية الوطنية ليست محصورة بوثيقتها بل بممارستها  على الارض، والمواطنة الحقيقية لا تتحقق ما دام ابناء الوطن مصنفون الى  درجات في الممارسة الواقعية.

 وفي هذا السياق فان المرجعيات والمؤسسات  والمنابر الاعلامية الاسلامية لها دور محوري في تبني خطاب التسامح الديني  والشراكة الوطنية بين جميع ابناء الوطن. الكنائس المشرقية كانت دوما وعلى  مدى الفي سنة قيمة اضافية لهذا الشرق الذي هو منبتها وهويتها، مثلما هو  حاضرها ومستقبلها. واليوم فان دورها هو اكثر الحاحا ومطلوبية كونها المؤهلة  لبناء الجسور محل الاسوار، مانحة الامل والرجاء محل اليأس والهروب، زارعة  المحبة والسلام محل الكراهية والاقتتال.

 واذ يعرب السينودس المقدس لكنيسة المشرق  الاشورية عن قلقه، فانه يبتهل الى الله ان ينير قلوب صناع القرار والمجتمع  الدولي برحمته ويرشد عقولهم بحكمته ليسعوا الى انهاء المعاناة والحروب  والاقتتال وان يسيروا في طريق صنع السلام على اسس العدالة والمساواة بين  ابناء الوطن دون تمييز او تمايز بسبب الهوية الدينية والقومية والثقافية،  فالسلام الذي لا يحقق الكرامة الانسانية والعدالة لن يكون سلاما مستديما.  فالانسان صورة الله هو الغاية الاسمى وهو القيمة الاقدس التي يجب اعتمادها  في اعمالنا وقراراتنا دولا ومؤسسات وكنائس وافراد.

 واذ يدرك السينودس المصاعب والتحديات التي  يواجهها ابناء الكنيسة المتألمة فانه يدعوهم للتشبث بأرضهم وهويتهم  القومية والدينية التي لا يمكن الحفاظ عليها وتنميتها اذا ما ابتعدت عن  جذور جغرافيتها وتاريخها. مثلما يتوجه الى الكنيسة المهجرية، مؤسساتا  واكليروسا ومؤمنين، بالدعوة الى تمتين الترابط مع الوطن عبر برامج انسانية  وتنموية وثقافية تتوجه الى جميع المجتمعات المتألمة في الوطن وفق قيم  المحبة والاخوة الربانية والانسانية.

 لتكن نعمة الرب القدوس مع الجميع، الآن وفي كل أوان.



                                                                       المجمع المقدس لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مايو 2019)

*الخارجية البريطانية: عدد المسيحيين في العراق تقلص من 1.5 مليون الى 120 الف مسيحي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - رووداو/
 كشف وزير الخارجية البريطاني، جيرمي هانت،  يوم الثلاثاء، خلال إستقباله في مكتبه رئيس أساقفة إيبارشية أربيل للكلدان  الكاثوليك بإقليم كوردستان، المطران بشار متي وردة، بأن أعداد المسيحيين  قد تقلص خلال الـ15 سنة الماضية من 1.5 مليون الى 120 الف مسيحي.

  وأضاف هانت في تغريدة له على مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي "تويتر"، بأن آلاف  المسيحيين قد أجبروا على الهجرة تاركين مدنهم ومنازلهم بسبب الهجمات  والتفجيرات التي قامت بها عناصر تنظيم داعش.

 وأشار وزير الخارجية  البريطاني، بأن أعداد مسيحيي العراق قد تقلص من عام 2003 الى الآن وبشكل  كبير، ليصل من 1.5 مليون مسيحي الى 120 الف فقط.

 من جانبه عبر  المطران بشار متي وردة، في تغريدة له، عن شكره وتقديره للدعم الذي تقدمه  الحكومة البريطانية والمنظمات الإنسانية، مبيناً أنه عقد إجتماعات مهمة مع  المسؤولين في المملكة المتحدة.


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مايو 2019)

*وصول قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا الى سيدني*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 وصل الى مطار سيدني صباح هذا اليوم،  الأربعاء 22/5/2019، قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريرك  كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم، يرافقه كل من نيافة مار آوا روئيل، أسقف  كاليفورنيا وسكرتير المجمع السونهادوسي المقدس للكنيسة، نيافة مار نرساي  بنيامين، أسقف ايران، نيافة مار أبرس يوخنا، أسقف أربيل وضواحيها والمعاون  البطريركي، نيافة مار بنيامين إيليا، اسقف ولاية فكتوريا ونيوزلندا،  للمشاركة بمراسيم رسامة الاركذياقون نرساي يوخانس، الى درجة أسقف، والتي  ستجرى يوم الاحد المصادف 26/5/2019، في كاتدرائية القديس ربان هرمزد.
 كما سيتوافد الى استراليا تباعاً، نيافة  مار بولس بنيامين، أسقف شرق أمريكا، نيافة مار أوكن قورياقوس، ونيافة مار  يوخنا يوسف، اسقفي الهند لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية.
 يذكر ان المجمع السنهادوسي الثالث، الذي  عقد في أربيل للفترة من 13-18/5/2019، تحت رئاسة قداسة البطريرك، مار  كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، قد قرر استحداث أبرشية "غرب أوربا"، ومقرها الاسقفي  في مدينة لندن في المملكة المتحدة، وسيتولى رعايتها المرتسم الجديد  للاسقفية، الاركذياقون نرساي يوخانس.
 وستقوم كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني، بنقل مراسيم العرس الروحي هذا، مباشرة وعبر مواقعها الرسمية على الانترنت.
 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني


----------



## paul iraqe (22 مايو 2019)

*وفد من المفوضية العليا لحقوق الإنسان يزور البطريركية الكلدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 زار صباح الثلاثاء 21 أيار 2019  البطريركية في المنصور، وفد من المفوضية العليا لحقوق الإنسان- قسم الرصد.  ورحب بهم صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك الكاردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو،  وقيم جهودهم في المهمة الملقاة على عاتقهم، وشدد على أهمية متابعة مسألة  التجاوزات على المسيحيين وكذلك انواع التمييز، سواء عنهم وعن سائر  المكوّنات العراقية.
 وضم وفد المفوضية السيد عبيد عبدالله  الجبوري، مسؤول شعبة الأقليات، والقانوني فراس عبد الرزاق والسيدة طيبة  فاضل من هذه الشعبة. وشكروا غبطته على هذه الفرصة، مبدين استعدادهم الأكيد  لمعالجة ظواهر التجاوزات والتمييز، وأنهم سيرفعونها إلى المراجع الحكومية  في الدولة ويقومون بمتابعتها والمطالبة بالإجراءات بشأنها. ومن جانبه شكرهم  غبطته على اندفاعهم في التعامل مع هذه المسائل الحيوية في مجال المواطنة.
 وحضر الاستقبال سيادة المطران روبرت سعيد جرجيس المعاون البطريركي والأب نويل فرمان، السكرتير.


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2019)

*قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يتسلّم شهادة دكتوراه فخرية في اللاهوت من إكليريكية القديس فلاديمير اللاهوتية الأرثوذكسية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس/

 مساء يوم السبت 18 أيار 2019، تسلّم قداسة  سيّدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني، شهادة دكتوراه فخرية من  إكليريكية القديس فلاديمير اللاهوتية الأرثوذكسية ، تقديراً لعطاءات قداسته  وخدمته للكنيسة والشعب المؤمن، وجعل قضية المسيحيّين المشرقيّين  المضطهَدين في الشرق الأوسط من أوليّاته، وذلك في مقرّ الإكليريكية خلال  حفل تخرّج دفعة 2019.

 سلّم قداستَه الشهادةَ رئيسُ  الإكليريكية، بحضور صاحب الغبطة تيخون متروبوليت أمريكا الشمالية وكندا  للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية ورئيس مجلس أمناء معهد القدّيس فلاديمير اللاهوتي في  نيو يورك، وأصحاب النيافة المرافقين لقداسته: مار ديونيسيوس جان قواق،  النائب البطريركي في أبرشية شرقي الولايات المتحدة الأميركية، مار سلوانس  أيوب، مطران أوروبا وأميركا للكناعنة، ومار تيموثاوس متى الخوري، النائب  البطريركي في أبرشية دمشق البطريركية، وعدد من أصحاب السيادة مطارنة  الكنائس الشقيقة ولفيف من الإكليروس، إلى جانب عدد من الشخصيات العلمية  والثقافية والكادر الإداري والعلمي للإكليريكية. 
 أعرب رئيس  الإكليريكية عن فرحه بتسليم قداسته شهادة الدكتوراه الفخرية في اللاهوت،  مؤكّدًا اعتزازه ومعه مجلس الأمناء والكادر الإداري والأساتذة في  الإكليريكية بشخص قداسته وبالعمل الرائد الذي يؤدّيه لنشر الإيمان المسيحي  وإعلاء شأن الكنيسة السريانية في العالم، فضلاً عن الجهود الجبّارة  والاستثنائية التي يقوم بها قداسته لخدمة المسيحيّين المضطَهَدين في الشرق،  من أجل بقائهم في بلادهم ومسقط رأسهم ومهد المسيحية.













​


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو في لقائه بالمفكر د. عبد الجبار الرفاعي: المستقبل للفكر المنفتح ضمن الحوار والتعددية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

           زار صباح الاربعاء 22 أيار 2019  مقر البطريركية بالمنصور، المفكر العراقي الدكتور عبد الجبار الرفاعي،  مؤسس ورئيس مركز دراسات فلسفة الدين. وشكرا صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك  الكردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو، على زيارته الودية.
 ودار الحديث عن ضرورة تقديم الدين بخطاب  متأقلم مع حاجات الزمن المعاصر. وما يستهدفه مركز دراسات فلسفة الدين  كمؤسسة تعنى بترسيخ العقلية النقدية الحوارية وتتجاوز العقلية السكونية  المغلقة. وثمن غبطته القيم التي تشيعها مجلة مركز (قضايا إسلامية معاصرة)  ضمن ثقافة التعايش والحوار بين الأديان والثقافات، بهدف بناء مجتمع مدني  تعددي تسود حياته قيم التسامح المتبادل والعيش المشترك.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (23 مايو 2019)

*كلارا عوديشو تلتقي بأبناء شعبنا من المخاترة والهيئة الاختيارية لعدد من قرانا في زاخو*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 التقت كلارا عوديشو رئيسة كتلة المجلس  الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في برلمان اقليم كوردستان اليوم بأبناء  شعبنا المخاترة والهيئة الاختيارية لعدد من قرانا في زاخو (بيرسع¤ى ،  نافكندالا، پيركة، مركاصور، دشتتاخ، باجوا، هيزاوا، شرانش، سناط) وبحضور  الاب الفاضل سمير راعي كنيسة ماركوركيس/ بيرسفي وعضو المجلس الشعبي السيد  نجيب شليمون. 
 وأوضحت السيدة كلارا للحضور الكرام اليات  واولويات عمل كتلة المجلس الشعبي في البرلمان واللجان البرلمانية ودورها في  تمثيل شعبنا في المؤسسة التشريعية والحكومة القادمة وقدمت شرحا مفصلا عن  رؤى واهداف كتلة المجلس الشعبي الوطنية منها والقومية وايضا في الجانب  التشريعي والخدمي، واضافة وتعديل مواد تضمن حقوقنا في مسودة دستور الاقليم  ومشاركتنا في مؤسسات الاقليم عامة.
 وتم الحديث عن العيش المشترك ومكتسبات  الاقليم وكيفية العمل من اجل الحفاظ عليها، ونوقشت اوضاع شعبنا في تلك  القرى وماهي المشاريع الخدمية التي تحتاج اليها، ومشكلة التجاوزات وماهي  سبل حلها. وقد تم عرض الآراء والمقترحات من قبل أبناء تلك القرى.
 وقام كل مختار ممثلا قريته بالشرح المفصل لأوضاع قريته من كل النواحي وقد تم تسجيل كافة مطاليبهم ومقترحاتهم لتطوير الجانب الخدمي.  

 كلارا عوديشو
 رئيسة كتلة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو في قداس عيد القديسة ريتا: معموديتنا ليست فولكلورا خارجيا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 في عصر الأربعاء 22 أيار 2019 عيد القديسة  ريتا، ترأس صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو، القداس  الاحتفالي في كنيسة مريم العذراء سلطانة الوردية، بمشاركة معاونه سيادة  المطران روبرت سعيد جرجيس واحد عشر كاهنا مع راعي الخورنة الأب فراس كمال،  وبحضور جمع غفير انتشر حتى الارجاء الخارجية، تخيم على الجميع أجواء الصلاة  وتراتيل الجوقة المصحوبة بالموسيقى.   
 وفي عظته، طلب غبطته من المؤمنين المكتظة  بهم الكنيسة ان يصلوا من اجل السلام والاستقرار في المنطقة خصوصا على ضوء  ما تشهده المنطقة من توترات..
 وعن المناسبة قال غبطته: القديسة ريتا وهي  مؤمنة مسيحية  ملتزمة وعلمانية متزوجة. وهي تظهر لنا جميعا ان معموديتنا  ليست فولكلورا خارجيا، بل التزام يومي  صادق ومتواصل  باتباع المسيح  وهو  هويتنا الاساسية، وارتقاء في الفضيلة – القداسة  وارتباط  بالكنيسة. هذا  الايمان يتطلب معرفة ووعيا ونضوجا وليس فقط ممارسات سطحية..
 ولقد عرفت ريتا زوجاً صعباً، شرساً  وعنيفا، لكنها حاولت أن تتكيف مع وضعها بصبر وصلاة وصمود، محافظة على  عائلتها. إنه درس لعائلاتنا التي ينقصها الصبر والصمود وقوة الإيمان.
 نحن مثل ريتا شهود لهذا الايمان وهذه  الاخلاق  في مجتمعنا المتعدد والذي ينتظر شهادة  مختلفة عما يلمسه هنا  وهناك.  هذه رسالة القديسة ريتا لنا نحن المسيحيين في العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2019)

*وزير الثقافة العراقي يستقبل رئيس مؤسسة سورايا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 خلال لقائه رئيس مؤسسة سورايا وزير الثقافة يؤكد:  السريان  مكون رئيسي وحقيقي ووطني في العراق
 التقى وزير الثقافة والسياحة والاثار  الدكتور عبدالامير الحمداني يوم الخميس 23/5/2019 في مكتبه الرسمي بديوان  الوزارة (نوزاد بولص الحكيم) رئيس مؤسسة سورايا للثقافة والإعلام المختصة  بالثقافة السريانية للتباحث في مجال التعاون المشترك بين الطرفين.
 وقال الحمداني: أنا سعيد جدا بهذه الزيارة  إلى بغداد، ونحن داعمين ومساندين للسريان كمكون رئيسي وحقيقي وهو من  المجتمعات الأصيلة وكذلك نحن ضد مصطلح الأقليات, والبحث في العراق عن  الأصول ليس فيه جدوى وذلك لأن قيمة العراق بتنوعه الطائفي والثقافي, وقد  التقيت مع بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق السيد لويس ساكو وسيزورني  قريبا للتباحث في بعض الأمور التي تخص الثقافات وتنوعها, وسنقوم بمؤتمر  للتعايش السلمي في مناطق سهل نينوى مطلع الشهر القادم لجميع الاطياف  الدينية والقومية.
 وبين السيد الوزير لدينا مكتب للأدب  السرياني في اتحاد الادباء وممكن أن  تسجل مؤسستكم كمنظمة في وزارة الثقافة  -دائرة العلاقات الثقافية بعد تسجيلها في الأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء،  وهناك مشاريع أخرى ستقوم بها الوزارة من أعمال صيانة وترميم لجامع النبي  يونس وترميم كنيستين في الموصل ليكون معلم حضاري مسيحي و إسلامي.
 وأوضح الحكيم: لدينا الآن مؤسسة سورايا  التي تعنى بالشؤون الثقافية والاعلام السرياني من ثقافة وفنون وفلكلور  وتهتم باللغة السريانية وأسسناها في اربيل قبل 5 سنوات والآن تم تسجيلها في  بغداد بعد استحصال الموافقات الرسمية ولدينا وكالة أنباء وصحيفة سورايا  والهدف من هذه الزيارة والمجيء إلى بغداد هو لتعزيز دور المسيحيين وكذلك  الاهتمام بالثقافة السريانية كإحدى الثقافات الوطنية الأصيلة التي تشمل  الثقافة والفن والفلكلور, وكان لنا تجمع في بغداد ولأول مره تزامنا مع  اليوم الدولي للشعوب الأصيلة وألقيت كلمة حول التنوع الثقافي الذي كان  موجود أصلا في بغداد لكي نحافظ على تجسيد ثقافة الشعوب, ونحن كمؤسسة مجتمع  مدني نريد أن يكون لنا حقوقنا في بغداد بعد القضاء على الإرهاب وأن يكون  لنا مديرية أو دائرة أسوة بمديرية الثقافة والفنون السريانية في وزارة  ثقافة إقليم كردستان, وجاء ذلك ايمانا منا بان الثقافة واللغة السريانية هي  ثقافات أصيلة وللإبتعاد عن الحزبية والتحزب التي لا تخدم المجتمعات  والشعوب, وقبل أيام أسسنا في بيروت منتدى التكامل الإقليمي مع الدكتور  عبدالحسين شعبان وبعض الشخصيات العراقية والعربية والتركية  وتم  أختيارالشيخ وثاب شاكر الدليمي رئيسا للمنتدى .
 وفي نهاية اللقاء اهدى  الدكتور عبد الأمير الحمداني وزير الثقافة  نسخة من كتاب المسيحيون في  العراق-التأريخ الشامل والتحديات الراهنة للدكتور سعد سلوم لرئيس مؤسسة  سورايا للثقافة والاعلام الذي كتب فيه الوزير فصلا كاملا عن خارطة التراث  المسيحي في جنوب العراق.
 يعرب الرعد/المكتب الإعلامي لوزارة الثقافة
 تصوير: وسام سامي


----------



## paul iraqe (24 مايو 2019)

*وزير الثقافة العراقي يستقبل رئيس مؤسسة سورايا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 خلال لقائه رئيس مؤسسة سورايا وزير الثقافة يؤكد:  السريان  مكون رئيسي وحقيقي ووطني في العراق
 التقى وزير الثقافة والسياحة والاثار  الدكتور عبدالامير الحمداني يوم الخميس 23/5/2019 في مكتبه الرسمي بديوان  الوزارة (نوزاد بولص الحكيم) رئيس مؤسسة سورايا للثقافة والإعلام المختصة  بالثقافة السريانية للتباحث في مجال التعاون المشترك بين الطرفين.
 وقال الحمداني: أنا سعيد جدا بهذه الزيارة  إلى بغداد، ونحن داعمين ومساندين للسريان كمكون رئيسي وحقيقي وهو من  المجتمعات الأصيلة وكذلك نحن ضد مصطلح الأقليات, والبحث في العراق عن  الأصول ليس فيه جدوى وذلك لأن قيمة العراق بتنوعه الطائفي والثقافي, وقد  التقيت مع بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق السيد لويس ساكو وسيزورني  قريبا للتباحث في بعض الأمور التي تخص الثقافات وتنوعها, وسنقوم بمؤتمر  للتعايش السلمي في مناطق سهل نينوى مطلع الشهر القادم لجميع الاطياف  الدينية والقومية.
 وبين السيد الوزير لدينا مكتب للأدب  السرياني في اتحاد الادباء وممكن أن  تسجل مؤسستكم كمنظمة في وزارة الثقافة  -دائرة العلاقات الثقافية بعد تسجيلها في الأمانة العامة لمجلس الوزراء،  وهناك مشاريع أخرى ستقوم بها الوزارة من أعمال صيانة وترميم لجامع النبي  يونس وترميم كنيستين في الموصل ليكون معلم حضاري مسيحي و إسلامي.
 وأوضح الحكيم: لدينا الآن مؤسسة سورايا  التي تعنى بالشؤون الثقافية والاعلام السرياني من ثقافة وفنون وفلكلور  وتهتم باللغة السريانية وأسسناها في اربيل قبل 5 سنوات والآن تم تسجيلها في  بغداد بعد استحصال الموافقات الرسمية ولدينا وكالة أنباء وصحيفة سورايا  والهدف من هذه الزيارة والمجيء إلى بغداد هو لتعزيز دور المسيحيين وكذلك  الاهتمام بالثقافة السريانية كإحدى الثقافات الوطنية الأصيلة التي تشمل  الثقافة والفن والفلكلور, وكان لنا تجمع في بغداد ولأول مره تزامنا مع  اليوم الدولي للشعوب الأصيلة وألقيت كلمة حول التنوع الثقافي الذي كان  موجود أصلا في بغداد لكي نحافظ على تجسيد ثقافة الشعوب, ونحن كمؤسسة مجتمع  مدني نريد أن يكون لنا حقوقنا في بغداد بعد القضاء على الإرهاب وأن يكون  لنا مديرية أو دائرة أسوة بمديرية الثقافة والفنون السريانية في وزارة  ثقافة إقليم كردستان, وجاء ذلك ايمانا منا بان الثقافة واللغة السريانية هي  ثقافات أصيلة وللإبتعاد عن الحزبية والتحزب التي لا تخدم المجتمعات  والشعوب, وقبل أيام أسسنا في بيروت منتدى التكامل الإقليمي مع الدكتور  عبدالحسين شعبان وبعض الشخصيات العراقية والعربية والتركية  وتم  أختيارالشيخ وثاب شاكر الدليمي رئيسا للمنتدى .
 وفي نهاية اللقاء اهدى  الدكتور عبد الأمير الحمداني وزير الثقافة  نسخة من كتاب المسيحيون في  العراق-التأريخ الشامل والتحديات الراهنة للدكتور سعد سلوم لرئيس مؤسسة  سورايا للثقافة والاعلام الذي كتب فيه الوزير فصلا كاملا عن خارطة التراث  المسيحي في جنوب العراق.
 يعرب الرعد/المكتب الإعلامي لوزارة الثقافة
 تصوير: وسام سامي


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2019)

*المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يستقبل مدير عام الشؤون الإدارية لمحو الامية في بغداد*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 استقبل السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية، السيد محمد الموسوي المدير العام للشؤون الإدارية  والمالية في الجهاز التنفيذي لمحو الأمية وامين عام تجمع تربويون، وذلك يوم  الاربعاء الموافق 22 ايار 2019 في مقر المديرية في بغداد. وحضر اللقاء  الدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير العام.
 جرى الحديث خلال اللقاء بحث اليات وسبل  التعاون المشترك بين المديريتين من اجل متابعة سير التعليم في مراكز محو  الامية باللغة السريانية للكبار في بغداد والمحافظات. كما تطرق الحديث حول  مقترح تكريم المعلمين والمدرسين المتميزين والذين كان لهم دور ممييز في  مجال عملهم ومن المبدعين الذين تركو اثرا طيبا في التعليم بمناهج الدراسة  السريانية من المكون المسيحي.


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2019)

*وفد مركزية مسيحيي المشرق بصحبة السيدة باسكال وردا يزور غبطة الكاردينال لويس ساكو بمقر البطريركية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - التداول في عدد من القضايا التي من شأنها ان تعزز حقوق المواطنين المسيحيين وتديم ارادة الثبات ورباطة الجأش.
 أصطحبت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان وفد مركزية مسيحيي المشرق في زيارة الى غبطة  الكاردينال لويس ساكو بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم. وقد ضم  وفد مركزية مسيحيي المشرق السيدين بطرس لبكي رئيس الهيئة الادارية ومنير  صادر منسق شؤون الشرق فيها كما رافق الوفد السيد نينوس روبرت يوحنا عضو  الهيئة العامة للمنظمة.
 الزيارة جرت في مقر البطريركية في بغداد  يوم الاثنين 20/5/2019 وقد جرى التداول في عدد من القضايا التي تهم المكون  المسيحي في الشرق الاوسط، واهمية أن تكون هناك آليات عمل من اجل دعم حقوقهم  وتعزيز رباطة الجأش لديهم للحفاظ على هويتهم والصمود في مواجهة التحديات  المتمثلة بالارهاب والعنف المسلح الذي يهدف الى اقتلاعهم من اوطانهم.
 غبطة الكاردينال لويس ساكو أكد على اهمية  دور الكنيسة في تعزيز الوجود المسيحي في المنطقة ، في حين اكد وفد مركزية  مسيحيي المشرق على اهمية وحدة الكنائس لحماية المسيحيين والدفاع عن حقوقهم  التي تتعرض للاغتصاب والتهميش، بينما تحدثت السيدة باسكال وردا عن أن  المسيحيين في الشرق الاوسط بصورة عامة وفي العراق بصورة خاصة هم مواطنون  اصلاء من فجر السلالات وهذه هي اوطانهم وليس لأحد فضل في بقائهم فيها، وان  قيمة هذه الاوطان تتمثل بتنوعها الأثني والديني لأن حضارة هذه البلدان وما  تمتلك من ارث انساني كبير قد ارتكز بالاساس على قاعدة التنوع وليس العكس،  وان ما يتعرض له المسيحيون وعموم الاقليات في المنطقة يمثل اساءة خطيرة  لحقوق هذا التنوع ومحاولة فوضوية لتصحير الواقع الديمغرافي والحضاري.
 واضافت السيدة وردا أن من مصلحة ومستقبل  المكونات البشرية في عموم منطقة الشرق الاوسط الحفاظ على هذا التنوع مشددة  الى ان المنهج الحقوقي الذي تعتمده منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان يصب بهذا  المنهج.
 هذا وقد غادر وفد مركزية مسيحيي المشرق  بغداد الى بيروت يوم الاثنين 20/5/2019 بعد زيارة للعراق دامت عدة ايام  ألتقى خلالها عدد من القيادات والمسؤولين والفعاليات المسيحية .


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2019)

*وفد مركزية مسيحيي المشرق بصحبة السيدة باسكال وردا يزور غبطة الكاردينال لويس ساكو بمقر البطريركية في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 - التداول في عدد من القضايا التي من شأنها ان تعزز حقوق المواطنين المسيحيين وتديم ارادة الثبات ورباطة الجأش.
 أصطحبت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان وفد مركزية مسيحيي المشرق في زيارة الى غبطة  الكاردينال لويس ساكو بطريرك الكنيسة الكلدانية في العراق والعالم. وقد ضم  وفد مركزية مسيحيي المشرق السيدين بطرس لبكي رئيس الهيئة الادارية ومنير  صادر منسق شؤون الشرق فيها كما رافق الوفد السيد نينوس روبرت يوحنا عضو  الهيئة العامة للمنظمة.
 الزيارة جرت في مقر البطريركية في بغداد  يوم الاثنين 20/5/2019 وقد جرى التداول في عدد من القضايا التي تهم المكون  المسيحي في الشرق الاوسط، واهمية أن تكون هناك آليات عمل من اجل دعم حقوقهم  وتعزيز رباطة الجأش لديهم للحفاظ على هويتهم والصمود في مواجهة التحديات  المتمثلة بالارهاب والعنف المسلح الذي يهدف الى اقتلاعهم من اوطانهم.
 غبطة الكاردينال لويس ساكو أكد على اهمية  دور الكنيسة في تعزيز الوجود المسيحي في المنطقة ، في حين اكد وفد مركزية  مسيحيي المشرق على اهمية وحدة الكنائس لحماية المسيحيين والدفاع عن حقوقهم  التي تتعرض للاغتصاب والتهميش، بينما تحدثت السيدة باسكال وردا عن أن  المسيحيين في الشرق الاوسط بصورة عامة وفي العراق بصورة خاصة هم مواطنون  اصلاء من فجر السلالات وهذه هي اوطانهم وليس لأحد فضل في بقائهم فيها، وان  قيمة هذه الاوطان تتمثل بتنوعها الأثني والديني لأن حضارة هذه البلدان وما  تمتلك من ارث انساني كبير قد ارتكز بالاساس على قاعدة التنوع وليس العكس،  وان ما يتعرض له المسيحيون وعموم الاقليات في المنطقة يمثل اساءة خطيرة  لحقوق هذا التنوع ومحاولة فوضوية لتصحير الواقع الديمغرافي والحضاري.
 واضافت السيدة وردا أن من مصلحة ومستقبل  المكونات البشرية في عموم منطقة الشرق الاوسط الحفاظ على هذا التنوع مشددة  الى ان المنهج الحقوقي الذي تعتمده منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان يصب بهذا  المنهج.
 هذا وقد غادر وفد مركزية مسيحيي المشرق  بغداد الى بيروت يوم الاثنين 20/5/2019 بعد زيارة للعراق دامت عدة ايام  ألتقى خلالها عدد من القيادات والمسؤولين والفعاليات المسيحية .


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يستقبل رسميين وكنسيين وجموع من المؤمنين في سوردتاليا - السويد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 مساء يوم الجمعة ظ¢ظ¤ أيّار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، استقبل  غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، رسميين وكنسيين وجموع من المؤمنين الذين قَدِموا لنيل  بركته، وذلك في قاعة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بكنيسة مار  أسيا الحكيم في مدينة سودرتاليا - السويد.
     كان في مقدّمة الحضور سعادة سفير  الجمهورية اللبنانية حسن صالح، وسعادة القائمة بأعمال سفارة الجمهورية  العربية السورية عبير جرف، ورؤساء الكنائس في سودرتاليا أو ممثّلوهم، وجموع  من المؤمنين من أبناء الرعية السريانية الكاثوليكية في سودرتاليا، إلى  جانب أعضاء مجلس الرعية وشمامستها والجوقة والأخويات وفرق الشبيبة وجميع  العاملين في الرعية.
     بارك غبطته الحاضرين، ووجّه إليهم  كلمة أبوية شكرهم فيها على حضورهم، مشجّعاً إيّاهم على متابعة المسيرة في  الإلتزام بالإيمان بالرب يسوع وبتعاليم الكنيسة والأمانة لتقاليدهم  المشرقية العريقة.
     والتقط الجميع مع غبطته الصور التذكارية تخليداً لهذه المناسبة، في جوّ من الفرح العارم بلقاء الأبناء بأبيهم الروحي.
     رافق غبطتَه أصحابُ السيادة: مار  اقليميس يوسف حنّوش مطران أبرشية القاهرة والنائب البطريركي على السودان،  ومار ديونوسيوس أنطوان شهدا رئيس أساقفة حلب، ومار ثيوفيلوس فيليب بركات  رئيس أساقفة حمص وحماة والنبك، والأب رامي قبلان الزائر الرسولي في أوروبا،  والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.
     كما حضر أيضاً من كنيستنا السريانية  الكاثوليكية: الأب بول قس داود كاهن الرعية، والآباء الكهنة الذين يخدمون  رعايانا وإرسالياتنا في السويد: الخوراسقف إدريس حنّا، الأب حسام شعبو،  والأب عمّار باهينا.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2019)

*الوكالة الاميركية للتنمية الدولية تلتقي بممثلي المؤسسات الاعلامية الخاصة بالاقليات / أربيل -عنكاوا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 عقدت الوكالة الاميركية للتنمية  الدوليةUSAID  الاجتماع الثالث مع ممثلي المؤسسات الاعلامية في اقليم  كوردستان وسهل نينوى و سنجار و كركوك الخاصة بالأقليات في مقر قنصلية  الولايات المتحدة الاميركية في أربيل و ذلك يوم الخميس 23-5-2019 و شاركت  في اللقاء قناة عشتار الفضائية ممثلة بمدير الاخبار في القناة شمعون متي و  ترأس الاجتماع الممثل الخاص الأميركي المسؤول عن برامج مساعدة الاقليات في  العراق ماكس برايموراك و بحضور سعادة القنصل الأميركي العام في اربيل ستيف  فاجن .
 و في بداية الاجتماع تحدث السيد ماكس  برايموراك عن حجم المساعدات الاميركية الخارجية المقدمة للمكونات و  الأقليات الدينية و العرقية في العراق و التي بلغت بحدود 178 مليون دولار  ليرتفع مجموع هذه المساعدات الى 300 مليون دولار منذ السنة المالية 2017  وفي الاسبوع الماضي كنت على تواصل دائم حول الاحداث التي تحصل في العراق  وما هي الاحتياجات و التحديات التي تواجه الاقليات ومنذ قدومي الى اقليم  كوردستان من شهر أيلول سيبتمبر من عام 2018 و أضاف السيد برايموراك نحن  موجودون في الاقليم و برامجنا سوف تتوسع و نستمر في تواصلنا مع القادة في  هذه المجتمعات لتنفيذ برامجنا بالشكل الصحيح وقبل اسبوع كان لدينا مؤتمر  تنسيقي في سنجار حول كيفية توسيع برامجنا ويتم تطبيقها على الارض و بالنسبة  لسنجار و سهل نينوى بدأنا ببرنامج قروض أعمال و خصصنا 17 مليون دولار لدعم  هذه المشاريع و قال السيد برايموراك إن منظمة كروخن تقوم بتطبيق و توزيع  هذه الاموال و ذلك بالتنسيق مع رجال الاعمال و استثمار مشترك لغرض فتح  مصانع و معامل جديدة و ذلك لخلق فرص عمل جديدة وقد تم العمل بها في بعشيقة و  سنجتمع مع رجال الاعمال و المستشمرين في كل من سنجار و دهوك.
 كما تحدث في الاجتماع سعادة القنصل  الاميركي ستيف فاجن عن مشروع القرار الخاص بالابادة الجماعية للاقليات (  الجينوسايد) HR390 وسيكون الدعم السياسي من اميركا الى الاقليات قويا، وفي  ختام الاجتماع ابدى ممثلو وسائل الاعلام ملاحظاتهم على حديث السيد ماكس  برايموراك و طرحوا عددا من الاسئلة طالبين منه دعم و مشاركة المؤسسات  الاعلامية في التعاون و التواصل بينهم وبين الوكالة الاميركية للتنمية  الدولية USAID هذا وحضر الاجتماع ممثل قناة عشتار الفضائية مدير الاخبار في  القناة شمعون متي و وجه سؤالين الى السيد برايموراك الاول حول التعاون و  التواصل بين الوكالة الاميركية للتنمية الدولية و وسائل الاعلام و دعمها من  جميع الجوانب و الثاني حول استجابة المواطنين مع المشاريع التي تقوم بها  الوكالة الاميركية للتنمية الدولية  USAID أجاب عليها بكل شفافية قائلا إن  غالبية المواطنين الساكنين في سهل نينوى و تللسقف و باطنايا و القوش مع هذه  المشاريع و يريدون المزيد نحن كما قلت لكم موجودون و سوف تستمر برامجنا  ومشاريعنا الخدمية و الاقتصادية.
  كما حضر الاجتماع من صحيفة الارامية في  سهل نينوى راغب كرش ومن مؤسسة بابيلون الاعلامية في عنكاوا نشوان زيتو و  نور متي و رئيس حزب اتحاد بيث نهرين الوطني يوسف يعقوب متي و ممثل شبكة  لالش الاعلامية عزيز شركاني و ممثل وكالة كركوك عمار عزيزة ، هذا وقدم كل  من ممثل الوكالة الاميركية للتنمية الدولية و سعادة القنصل الاميركي العام  في أربيل شكرهما لممثلي وسائل الاعلام الخاصة بالاقليات على حضورهم هذا  الاجتماع .


----------



## paul iraqe (26 مايو 2019)

*وفد من الكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية في سهل نينوى يزور مقر المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في أربيل - عنكاوا   *




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قام وفد من الكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية  في سهل نينوى برئاسة صاحبي النيافة المطرانين مارطيمثاوس موسى الشماني  رئيس أبرشية دير مارمتى وتوابعها للسريان الارثوذكس ومارغريغوريوس صليبا  شمعون المستشار البطريركي للكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية في العراق بزيارة  مقر المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في أربيل - عنكاوا وكان  باستقبال الوفد رئيس المجلس الشعبي جميل زيتو وعدد من اعضاء المكتب السياسي  للمجلس القاضي رائد اسحق وهالان هرمز وجميل ابراهيم ومسؤول فرع اربيل  للمجلس الشعبي امجد عبد الاحد وضم الوفد الزائر عددا من الاباء الخوارنة  والكهنة الخوري قرياقوس البرطلي راعي كنيسة مريم العذراء والاب يعقوب سعدي  راعي كنيسة مارتشموني والاب افرام الخوري قرياقوس كاهن كنيسة مريم العذراء  في برطلة والاب دانيال الشماس بهنام راعي كنيسة مارتشموني في بعشيقة.
 وقدم الوفد خلال اللقاء التهاني  والتبريكات الى المجلس الشعبي بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية عشرة لتأسيسه متمنيا  للمجلس دوام التقدم والتطور والنجاح في مسيرته خدمة لقضايا شعبنا سواء في  الوطن او المهجر واشاد الوفد بجهود الاستاذ سركيس اغاجان والمجلس الشعبي في  رعاية ودعم كل الكنائس والمؤسسات وأبناء شعبنا في سهل نينوى كما تطرق  صاحبا النيافة والوفد المرافق لهما حول أوضاع شعبنا في سهل نينوى وخاصة بعد  العودة اضافة الى التحديات التي واجهته والتي تمثلت بالقتل والتهجير  والعنف والسبي والتضييق الاقتصادي وغيرها من الانتهاكات.
 من جانبه قدم رئيس المجلس الشعبي جميل  زيتو الشكر والاحترام الى صاحبي النيافة المطرانين مارطيمثاوس موسى الشماني  ومارغريغوريوس صليبا شمعون والوفد المرافق لهما على هذه الزيارة قائلا ان  مسيرة المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري والمتصلة بمختلف مناحي  الحياة لشعبنا في هذه المسيرة أخذ المجلس الشعبي على عاتقه تحقيق القدر  الاكبر من حقوقنا واهدافنا واضاف رئيس المجلس الشعبي  زيتو انه من الطبيعي  والحتمي ان يتصدى المجلس الشعبي لجميع التهديدات التي استهدفت شعبنا ولذلك  استنهض كل قواه للوقوف بوجهها ونجح في تقوية المعنويات ورعاية النازحين  والمهجرين والتمهيد اللوجستي للعودة بعد هزيمة الارهاب وفي ختام الزيارة  ودع الوفد الزائر بمثل ما استقبل به من حفاوة وتكريم .


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2019)

*خدمة "واحة الحنان" لذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة التابع لابرشية كركوك الكلدانية تحتفل بالذكرى العاشرة على تأسيسها في الأبرشية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 احتفلت خدمة "واحة الحنان" لذوي  الاحتياجات الخاصة بالذكرى العاشرة على تأسيسها في الأبرشية. وبهذه  المناسبة شارك كادر واعضاء الواحة في قداس الاحد يوم 19 أيار 2019، الذي  اقامه راعي الأبرشية سيادة المطران يوسف توما، وقد قدمت الانسة دينا نائل،  مسوؤلة الخدمة، كلمة عن المحبة التي تلك السنوات وكيف تطورت خدمة الكادر مع  الإخوة من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة لتعطي ثمارا رائعة.    
 يذكر ان  "واحة الحنان" تأسست في 17/5/2009 في عهد مار لويس ساكو (حاليا بطريرك بابل  على الكلدان) حين كان مطرانا لأبرشية كركوك والسليمانية، وأسستها السيدة  لمياء جورج. ويجدر بالذكر أن هذه الخدمة تضم إخوة من ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة  تنتمي إلى كافة الطوائف المسيحية، كما يقوم الأب قيس ممتاز بخدمة الواحة  من الناحية الروحية والإرشاد.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2019)

*خلال جولته التربوية في بخديدا .. المدير العام للدراسة السريانية يزور تربية الحمدانية ومركز الموارد البشرية في القضاء*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 اجرى السيد السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير  العام للدراسة السريانية زيارة لقضاء الحمدانية (بخديدا) زار فيها عدد من  المؤسسات التربوية والادارية في القضاء بسهل نينوى من اجل متابعة شؤون  الدراسة السريانية وذلك يوم الاحد الموافق 26 ايار 2019.
 ابتدأ السيد ججو جولته اليوم الاحد بزيارة  مديرية تربية قضاء الحمدانية ، التقى فيها السيد رافد يوسف مدير التربية ،  وجرى الحديث خلال اللقاء بحث سبل التعاون المشترك بين المديريتين لدعم  المدارس السريانية في القضاء والعمل على التهيئة للاجتماع القادم مع السادة  المشرفين واعضاء لجنة تاليف الكتاب المنهجي لمرحلة الرابع الابتدائي  باللغة السريانية.
 كما توجه السيد ججو بعدها في اليوم ذاته  الى زيارة مركز الموارد الاجتماعية في القضاء، التقى خلال زيارته للمركز  السيد جيفارا زيا مدير المركز، وجرى الحديث خلال اللقاء حول التعاون  المشترك بين المديرية والمركز في اقامة وتنفيذ نشاطات المديرية العامة  للدراسة السريانية.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2019)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي في كاتدرائية مار إغناطيوس النوراني في مانينيكارا بالهند*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 صباح يوم السبت 25 أيار 2019، احتفل قداسة  سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني بالقدّاس الإلهي في كاتدرائية  مار إغناطيوس النوراني في مانينيكارا بالهند، يعاونه أصحاب النيافة  المطارنة: مار إقليميس دانيال كورية، مطران بيروت، مار تيموثاوس متى  الخوري، النائب البطريركي في أبرشية دمشق البطريركية، ومار أنتيموس جاك  يعقوب، النائب البطريركي لشؤون الشبيبة والتنشئة الدينية، بحضور أصحاب  النيافة المطارنة أعضاء المجمع المحلي في الهند.
 في ختام القدّاس  الإلهي، وجّه قداسة سيدنا البطريرك كلمةً للمؤمنين حثّهم فيها على محبة  الرب الإله ومحبة القريب لأنّ هذا فقط "يجلب إلى كلّ منا السلام  والطمأنينة، فيعمّ السلام في العالم أجمع". وأضاف قداسته: "كنيسة الله  الحقيقية هي الكنيسة التي تعلّم المحبة والسلام والوئام؛ وهذه وصيّتنا لكم  أن تحبوا الله وتحبّوا قريبكم، وقريبكم هو كلّ إنسان".
 وشدد قداسته على  أهمية الصلاة غير المنقطعة في حياة الرسل والكنيسة الجامعة؛ فقال: "إنّ  الصلاة لا تقرّبنا من الله وحسب، بل تعلّمنا كيف نكون مسيحيين بشكلٍ أفضل  وكيف نكون سفراء ورسل للرب والمخلّص".
 وأردف قائلاً: "من غير المهمّ أن  نحسب أنفسنا أقوياء، أو متعلّمين، وأن يقف إلى جانبنا أشخاص ذوو نفوذ، وأن  تكون الأحكام الصادرة عن المحاكم المدنية لصالحنا، إن لم نصلِّ لن نرضي  الله ولن نصل إلى هدفنا بأن نكون مسيحيين صالحين ومؤمنين ورسلاً حقيقيين  للمسيح".
 "يظن الكثيرون أنّ المال قد يوصلنا إلى حلول مرجوّة، وأنّنا  ننتصر إذا كانت السلطة والقوّة بجانبنا، وأنّ الخداع والمكر يجعلاننا نصل  إلى هدفنا؛ ليست هذه هي الحال يا أولادي الأعزاء بالمسيح".
 وشرح قداسته: "من خلال الصلاة فقط - الصلاة الصانعة المعجزات، يمكننا أن نقف أمام الله ونسأل منه العون، وهو سيعيننا"
 وسأل قداسته المؤمنين أن يصلّوا ولا يملّوا "لأنّنا نؤمن بأنّه من خلال  الصلاة سيساعدنا الله لنتجاوز مشاكلنا ونخرج من الوضع الصعب الذي نحن به؛  فالله دعانا لنصلّي لمن يكرهوننا ولمن يضطهدوننا، وهو دعانا لنأتي إليه -  كلّ من متعَب وحمله ثقيل - لنأتي إليه ونجد السلام والطمأنينة به".


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2019)

*مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا يزور عدد من الدوائر الحكومية في مركز قضاء الحمدانية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - كريم إينا /
 بهدف التواصل مع الدوائر الحكومية في مركز  قضاء الحمدانية قام مجلس أعيان قره قوش / بغديدا يوم الأحد 26/ 5/ 2019  بزيارة إلى قائمّمقامية قضاء الحمدانية لتقديم التهاني إلى قائمّمقام قضاء  الحمدانية المهندس عصام بهنام دعبول وذلك بمناسبة إعادة ترميم بناية  القائمّمقامية وجعلها بالشكل اللائق بها كمؤسسه حكومية تقوم بإدارة القضاء  ضمن إختصاصها.
 خلال اللقاء تم عرض بعض معاناة الأهالي  المتعلّقة بالحياة اليومية، بينما أبدى سيادته إرتياحه للمقترحات التي  قدّمها نائب رئيس المجلس والوفد المرافق له، حيث أكّد على تذليلها ضمن  الإمكانيات المتاحة. وفي سياق متّصل قام الوفد بزيارة إلى مجلس قضاء  الحمدانية ومديرية البلدية وخلال اللقاء تم طرح بعض الأمور التي تتعلّق  بالواقع اليومي الخاص بأبناء بغديدا حيث أكّد رؤساء هاتين المؤسستين على  تفهّمهم لموضوع المقترحات والآراء التي ركزت على الجانب الخدمي الذي هو ضمن  إختصاصهم مبدين إستعدادهم على القيام بتنفيذها خدمة للصالح العام للبلدة  لتخفيف من معاناة أبنائها.
 ترأّس الوفد السيد نائب رئيس مجلس أعيان  قره قوش / بغديدا إبراهيم يوسف حنو والسادة أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية تركي  إسحق ومتي فرنسيس وصبيح متي وعبد المسيح بدر.
 كما قام الوفد بزيارة إلى دار الشاعر زهير  بهنان بردى عضو الإتحاد العام للأدباء في العراق وذلك لتقديم التعازي له  لوفاة إبنته سرى مبدياً حزنه وألمه لهذه الفاجعة التي ألمّت به متمنّياً من  الرب له المجد أن يسكنها في الأخدار السماوية ويشملها برحمته الواسعة.


















​


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بالقداس لإرسالية  مار أسيا الحكيم السريانية الكاثوليكية في كاتدرائية مار يعقوب النصيبيني  في مدينة سودرتاليا - السويد، ويرسم شمامسة قرّاء وأفودياقونيين*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة الثانية من بعد ظهر يوم  الأحد ظ¢ظ¦ أيّار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي لإرسالية مار  أسيا الحكيم السريانية الكاثوليكية في مدينة سودرتاليا - السويد، وذلك في  كاتدرائية مار يعقوب النصيبيني للكنيسة السريانية الأرثوذكسية الشقيقة،  وخلاله قام غبطته برسامة ظ،ظ¦ شمّاساً قرّاء وأفودياقونيين.
     أمام المدخل الخارجي للكاتدرائية،  استُقبِل غبطتًه من الفرقة النحاسية في الإرسالية التي عزفت نشيد الترحيب.  وعلى أنغام نشيد استقبال رؤساء الأحبار "تو بشلوم روعيو شاريرو" (هلمّ  بسلام أيّها الراعي الحقيقي)، دخل غبطته إلى الكاتدرائية التي اكتظّت  بالمؤمنين. فاحتفل غبطته بالقداس يعاونه أصحابُ السيادة: مار اقليميس يوسف  حنّوش مطران أبرشية القاهرة والنائب البطريركي على السودان، ومار ديونوسيوس  أنطوان شهدا رئيس أساقفة حلب، ومار ثيوفيلوس فيليب بركات رئيس أساقفة حمص  وحماة والنبك، والأب رامي قبلان الزائر الرسولي في أوروبا، والأب حبيب مراد  أمين سرّ البطريركية، والأب بول قس داود كاهن الإرسالية، والأب عمّار  باهينا كاهن إرسالية مار يوسف السريانية الكاثوليكية في سودرتاليا.
     حضر القداس صاحب النيافة مار يوليوس  عبد الأحد شابو مطران أبرشية السويد والدول الإسكندنافية للسريان  الأرثوذكس، ومعاونه الأب الربّان أفرام لحدو، وعدد من الكهنة من مختلف  الكنائس.
     كما تقدّم الحضور رئيسة بلدية سودرتاليا Boel Godner، ومدير الناحية Richard Sundbom.
     في موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، شكر  غبطةُ أبينا البطريرك نيافةَ المطران عبد الأحد شابو الذي "تعوّدنا أن  نختبر محبّته الأخوية ولطفه وانفتاحه على أمور الكنيسة المسكونية، سيّما  كنيستنا السريانية الواحدة. نحن شعب واحد وكنيسة واحدة وتراث لاهوتي وروحي  وطقسي واحد، ولنا رجاء واحد في الرب الذي دعانا أن نكون تلاميذه بدءاً من  أنطاكية وإلى يومنا هذا"، معرباً عن تقديره لنيافته ولكهنته ومؤمنيه،  وداعياً لهم بفيض النِّعَم والبركات.
     وأعرب غبطته عن فرحه بالقيام بهذه  الزيارة الرسولية الرعوية إلى "لنشارككم فرحة تأسيس أوّل كنيسة لنا في  سودرتاليا بالسويد، على اسم مار أسيا الحكيم. فنفرح معكم في السويد، هذا  البلد الذي استقبلكم وحضنكم وعزّاكم وأعطاكم الكرامة الإنسانية والحرّية  الدينية. نفرح معكم لأنّنا نعلم كم كانت مصائبكم وشدائدكم في بلاد المنشأ،  ولكن في الوقت عينه نأسف ونتألّم لغيابكم عن مدنكم وقراكم وأرضكم، في سوريا  والعراق ومصر ولبنان والأراضي المقدسة وتركيا، ونشهد كم تعذّبتم حتى  أُرغِمتم على التهجير والقدوم إلى هنا، كما أُرغِم آباؤنا وأجدادنا منذ  أكثر من مئة عام على النزوح والهجرة، لأنّكم كنتم وستظلّون رسل سلام ومحبّة  وتسامح".
     وتابع غبطته: "إننا نفتخر بشدائدنا،  نعم، يسوع قال من أراد أن يتبعني فليكفر بنفسه ويحمل صليبه ويأتي ورائي.  ونحن على مثال آبائنا وأجدادنا على مدى العصور، تبعنا يسوع وحملنا صليبنا،  ونبقى دوماً فخورين بصليب المسيح وبالشدائد والآلام التي نتحمّلها"،  منوّهاً إلى قول يسوع "أنا الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان"، ومشدّداً على أننا "لا  نستطيع أن نحصل على السعادة الحقيقية إن لم نكن متّحدين بالرب يسوع، بمعنى  أنّ علينا أن نبقى دوماً أمناء له في الإيمان والرجاء والمحبّة".
     وأشار غبطته إلى أنّ "البعض منّا  يستطيع أن يصل إلى مراكز مهمّة في العلوم والسياسة والتجارة والمجتمع، لكنّ  هذا ليس ميسّراً لجميعنا. نستطيع كلّنا أن نبدع بالمحبّة التي يطلبها منّا  الرب يسوع القائل: بهذا يعرف العالم أنكم تلاميذي إن كنتم تحبّون بعضكم  بعضاً".
     وأردف غبطته: "أتينا اليوم إلى هذه  الكنيسة المشيَّدة على اسم مار يعقوب النصيبيني أحد شفعائنا وآباء كنيستنا  العظام، وكثيرون من الناس يذهبون ويحجّون إلى كنيسة مار يعقوب النصيبيني في  مدينة نصيبين التاريخية في تركيا اليوم، ويكرّمون هذا القديس. نحن نشعر  أننا فخورون أن نكون كنيسة واحدة بنعمة الرب، فليس هناك كنيستان أرثوذكسية  وكاثوليكية قريبتين من بعضهما البعض كما نحن السريان. ويشرّفنا ويُفرِح  قلبنا كثيراً أننا وقداسة أخينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس أفرام الثاني تجمعنا  علاقات أخوية رائعة، ونلتقي معاً دوماً عندما تُتاح الفرصة، وهكذا نقدّم  شهادةً أخويةً لجميع أبنائنا أننا كنيسة واحدة تتبع الرب يسوع".
     وأكّد غبطته على "أننا نفتخر  بشدائدنا، فقد سمح ربّنا أن تتألّموا في بلادكم، وأن تتفرّق عائلاتكم شرقاً  وغرباً، شمالاً وجنوباً. ومع ذلك نفتخر بشدائدنا، ومهما اضطهدونا ومهما  جعلوا حياتنا جحيماً، فإننا نبقى فرحين بربّنا القائل: أنا هو الحياة"،  مذكّراً المؤمنين "أنّ الرب يسوع هو حياتنا ورجاؤنا وهدفنا أينما كنّا،  سواء في هذا البلد أو في بلاد المنشأ أو في أيّ بلد آخر. فهدفنا هو الوصول  إلى الرب يسوع والعيش معه بسعادة في السماء بصحبة العذراء والقديسين"،  طالباً "شفاعة مار أسيا الحكيم كي يشفي مرضانا، ويعطي الأمل لنفوسنا،  ويساعدنا على العيش في هذا البلد بحرّيتنا الدينية، بالسلام والإطمئنان".
     وختم غبطته موعظته سائلاً "الرب أن  يبارككم جميعاً، ويجعلكم دوماً ملتزمين بإيمانكم المسيحي وتقاليدكم الكنسية  السريانية المشرقية العريقة، وساعين نحو الوحدة المسيحية".
     وكان نيافة المطران عبد الأحد شابو قد  ألقى كلمة في بداية القداس، رحّب فيها بغبطته في بيته، باسم أبرشية السويد  والدول الإسكندنافية للسريان الأرثوذكس، مشيراً إلى أنّ "هذه الكنيسة التي  نشترك فيها في هذا القداس هي على اسم مار يعقوب النصيبيني، فكلّنا سريان،  ولا أنسى بأننا كنيسة واحدة وشعب واحد، ليست هناك أيّ كنيسة في العالم  مجتمعة بالتقارب والتعاضد مثل كنيستينا السريانيتين، أقول هذا ملء الفم  والحنجرة"، ومهنّئاً بتقديس وتدشين كنيسة مار أسيا الحكيم في سودرتاليا،  هذا القديس المشيَّد على اسمه أحد المذابح الجانبية في هذه الكاتدرائية،  طالباً شفاعة مار أسيا، وبركة غبطته.
     وقبل مناولة الأسرار، قام غبطة أبينا  البطريرك برسامة ستّة من أبناء إرسالية مار أسيا الحكيم شمامسة قرّاء،  وسبعة من أبناء إرسالية مار يوسف شمامسة قرّاء، وترقية ثلاثة قرّاء من  شمامسة إرسالية مار أسيا الحكيم إلى درجة الشمّاس الهوفودياقون (الرسائلي)،  في جوّ من الفرح الروحي.
     وقبل نهاية القداس، ألقى الأب بول قس  داود كلمة شكر فيها غبطةَ أبينا البطريرك على تكرّمه بالقيام بهذه الزيارة  الأبوية الراعوية، والأساقفة والكهنة على مشاركتهم، مثمّناً الرعاية  الصالحة والتدبير الحكيم لغبطته، وكلّ أعماله الجليلة في خدمة الكنيسة  والشعب المؤمن في الشرق والغرب، ومجدّداً امتنانه وعرفانه، ومعه أبناء  الإرساليات الثلاث التي يخدمها في مدن سودرتاليا وفيستروس واسكلستونا، لما  قدّمه ولا يزال يقدّمه غبطته من مساعدة ودعم لتعزيز الخدمة في هذه  الإرساليات، داعياً لغبطته بالعمر الطويل مقروناً بالصحّة والعافية.
     ثمّ قدّم الأب بول ومعه ممثّلون عن  الإرساليات الثلاث هدية تذكارية لغبطته هي صليب يد بطريركي، عربون محبّة  وشكر وتقدير. وكذلك قدّموا هدية لكلٍّ من أعضاء الوفد المرافق لغبطته،  أساقفةً وكهنةً، وهي عبارة عن كأس وصينية للقداس.
     وبعدما منح غبطته البركة الختامية، استقبل المؤمنين الذين نالوا بركته الأبوية والتقطوا معه الصور التذكارية.


----------



## paul iraqe (28 مايو 2019)

*وزير الثقافة والسياحة والآثار يستقبل الكاردينال ساكو*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم- إعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 استقبل صباح الاثنين 27 أيار 2019، معالي  وزير الثقافة والسياحة والآثار، الدكتور عبد الأمير الحمداني، في مكتبه  بمقر الوزارة صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك الكاردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو.  وعبرّ غبطته عن ارتياحه لما تقوم به الوزارة ضمن مهامها، على مستوى  الأنشطة الثقافية والسياحية اولآثارية.
 وبدوره، قدم معالي الوزير بالغ شكره لغبطة  البطريرك، على مبادرته في هذه الزيارة، التي تعني عنده الكثير، بما في ذلك  الدعم لمسيرة الوزارة، وبيّن أن الوزارة ماضية في إماطة اللثام عن معالم  للمكون العراقي المسيحي، أصيلة وعريقة على المستوى العالمي، في مقدمتها كل  من: كنيسة كوخي الأثرية، وكنيسة الأقيصر بقرب حصن الأخيضر وعلى مساحة 70 كم  من كربلاء، إضافة الى تأكيده الدائم على أن يكون في مجال صيانة المباني  الدينية حصة دائمة للمباني المسيحية شأنها شأن سائر دور العبادة الإسلامية  وغيرها. وأشار في مجال الأنشطة الشعبية، دعم الوزارة لمهرجان أكيتو، ومؤتمر  ثم كرنفال للتعايش السلمي في العراق، وذلك لإبراز تراث مسيحيي العراق،  الذين وصفهم بالمكونات العراقية الرئيسية من مجتمعاتنا الأصيلة.
 ومن جانب آخر، أشار غبطة البطريرك، إلى  مقترح تأسيس متحف للتراث المسيحي العراقي، وما يجدر من اهتمام بالمناطق  المحيطة بالمعالم الكنسية التاريخية، لاحترام حرمتها، كون محيطها يشكو من  الإهمال والزحف التجاري الذي يزاحم أبوابها.
 هذا وشكر غبطته معالي الوزير على الخطوات  العملية التي تقوم بها الوزارة لتعويض الدرجات الخاصة بالمكون العراقي  المسيحي، وان يحظى الفنانون العراقيون بمكانهم في التنافس على المسابقات  الأدبية والفنية، وان تمضي وزارة الثقافة والسياحة والآثار، مشكورة في  تسليط المزيد من الضوء على معالم التراث المسيحي العراقي الأصيل، إلى جانب  غيرها من المعالم، والتي قلّما لفتت الانتباه إليها من قبل، بغية تنشيط  السياحة الدينية في العراق كثروة تضاهي ثروة النفط.
 وحضر اللقاء سيادة المطران روبرت سعيد جرجيس، المعاون البطريركي والاب نوئيل فرمان، السكرتير.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مايو 2019)

*مجلس أعيان قره قوش/ بغديدا يواصل زيارته إلى دوائر مركز قضاء الحمدانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 كريم إينا

 زار وفد من مجلس أعيان قره قوش / بغديدا  يوم الإثنين 27/5/2019 عدد من الدوائر الأمنية ومحكمة بداءة الحمدانية  ودائرة الزراعة والمستوصف البيطري في قضاء الحمدانية.
 خلال الزيارة نقل الوفد آراء ومقترحات  أبناء بغديدا إلى الجهات التي شملتها الزيارة. حيث أبدى مدرائها عن شكرهم  وتقديرهم إلى مجلس أعيان قره قوش وسعيه الحثيث إلى تذليل المعاناة التي  يعاني منها أبناء بغديدا في الظرف الحالي
 وفي ختام الزيارة شكر الوفد الزائر السادة مستقبليه ممّا لقيه من حفاوة وحسن الإستقبال من قبل مسؤولي تلك الدوائر.
 ترأس الوفد نائب رئيس مجلس أعيان قره قوش/  بغديدا إبراهيم يوسف حنو وأعضاء الهيئة الإدارية متي فرنسيس وعبدالله ميخا  وعبد المسيح بدر.
 في الحقيقة كانت الزيارة مثمرة من خلال ما تم مناقشته أثنائها.


----------



## paul iraqe (30 مايو 2019)

*رئيس الوزراء يستقبل الكاردينال ساكو*




 
  إعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 استقبل صباح الاثنين 27 أيار 2019، دولة  رئيس الوزراء العراقي السيد عادل عبد المهدي في مقر اقامته، صاحب الغبطة  والنيافة البطريرك الكاردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو. وعبرّ دولته عن ارتياحه  لجهود البطريرك ساكو الوطنية وشجاعته في طرح الامور. كما اشار دولته الى  جهوده الحثيثة في بناء دولة مؤسسات وعلى اسس سليمة. وهذا الامر يتطلب وقتا  وتعاون الجميع.  
 ومن جانبه اعرب غبطة البطريرك، عن شكره  العميق لاستقباله، وعن تقديره لقيادته الحكيمة التي استطاعت بالرغم من  التَرِكة الثقيلة والظروف القاسية على حماية البلد من الانزلاق إلى مصير  مجهول. كما اشار الى المواضيع الاتية:
  التمييز الذي يتعرض له المسيحيون في التوظيف (الوظائف التعويضية) وفي بعض المدارس والكليات.
 إبقاء بلدات سهل نينوى موحدة، وتسليم  الملف الأمني في مناطق المسيحيين الى الشرطة الاتحادية، ودمج أفراد  الحراسات السابقة التي كانت تحرس هذه البلدات في الشرطة الاتحادية،  ليتعاونوا مع القوات العراقية في توفير الاستقرار والامان، مما سيشجع  العائلات المهجَّرة على العودة الى ديارها.
 تحفيز النُخَب الفكرية والمالية العراقية  المهاجرة على العودة من خلال تقديم تسهيلات لهم ومساعدات في سبيل استثمار  قدراتهم ليشهد البلد تطورا نحو الأفضل.
  وفي الختام وعد دولة رئيس الوزراء أن  يبذل جهوده من أجل أن يشعر كل العراقيين ومن بينهم المسيحيين بالأمان  والاستقرار والتمتع بحقوقهم كاملة.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يونيو 2019)

*الامم المتحدة تطلق برنامجا لاعادة عوائل مسيحية الى منازلها في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - وطننا/
 عادت اول 10 عوائل الى بطنايا في سهل  نينوى بعد فرارها من تنظيم داعش، بفضل جهود إعادة اعمار وتأهيل الإسكان  المبذولة من قبل برنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي(UNDP) ..

 وذكر  بيان لبعثة يونامي : يشمل مشروع الإسكان المنفذ من قبل لبرنامج الأمم  المتحدة الإنمائي(UNDP) والممول من خلال وزارة التعاون الاقتصادي الالمانية  KfW (Kreditanstalt für Wiederaufbau إعادة تاهيل 400 منزل في بطنايا  وسيمكن مايقارب الـ 1600 شخص من العودة الى ديارهم.

 ونقل البيان  عن الممثلة المقيمة لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي (UNDP) زينة علي احمد ”  تعتبر بطنايا كما هو الحال في المناطق المحيطة بها، منطقة مميزة لكونها  موطناً للعديد من الأقليات القديمة التي عانت الكثير على يد داعش.”.

 وأضافت ان” المشروع لايشمل عودة الحياة الطبيعة للمنطقة وللمجتمعات التي  ابتعدت عن منازلها لمدة اربع سنوات فحسب، بل اهميته في الحفاظ على الترابط  الاجتماعي الفريد الذي يتميز به سهل نينوى ويفخر به.”مقدمة الشكر لدولة  المانيا على دعمها المستمر لتحقيق الاستقرار في العراق عامةً وبطنايا على  وجه الخصوص.
 وأضافت ان: ” المانيا تعتبر من اكبر  الجهات المانحة لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي ولولا مساهماتها السخية على  مدى السنوات السابقة، لما تمكنا من الاستمرار بعملنا في العراق ولهذا فنحن  ممتنون جداً لدعمها لنا.”

 من جانبه قال رئيس برنامج إعادة  الأستقرار للمناطق المحررة التابع لبرنامج الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي محمد  صديق مضوي ان” مشاريع الإسكان هذه هي ليست أول مشاريعنا في المنطقة، فنحن  نجحنا في تنفيذ مشاريع إسكان اخرى في بطنايا وبعشيقة، حيث اكتمل إعادة  تأهيل 2,600 منزل وتم تسليمها الى اصحابها”.

 واضاف ان” جزءا من  اعمال اعادة الإسكان يتمثل بإدراج عناصر اساسية للعمل مثل، إعادة بناء  وترميم الجدران، اعمال الطلاء، ترميم النوافذ والأبوب، بالإضافة اصلاح  واستعادة امدادات الكهرباء والصرف الصحي ومن المتوقع إكتمال المشروع بحلول  نهاية هذا العام.

 يذكر ان ما يقارب الـ 19 مشروعاً لتحقيق  الإستقرار قد تم انجازها او انها قيد التنفيذ في بطانيا من قبل برنامج  الأمم المتحدة الإنمائي بضمنها: إعادة تاهيل شبكة المياه الرئيسية التي  تزود 250 منزلا بالمياه الصالحة للشرب وثلاث مدارس ومركز للرعاية الصحية.  وإعادة تاهيل شبكة الكهرباء التي تحتوي على 21 كم من الكابلات والاسلاك  الكهربائية. مولت هذه الاعمال من قبل وكالة التنمية الدولية التابعة  للولايات المتحدة (USAID). كما تم إعادة تأهيل 14 متجرا محليا بدعم من  حكومة نيوزيلندا.

 ويوجد ما مجموعه 469 مشروعا مكتملا او قيد  التنفيذ في سهل نينوى. وتركز هذه المشاريع ايضا على أستعادة الطاقة  الكهربائية والمياه وإعادة بناء المؤسسات التعليمية ومنشأت الرعاية الصحية  بالإضافة الى توفير فرص عمل لساكني المنطقة.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يونيو 2019)

*في حفل تكريم استاذ اللغة السريانية عبد الكريم شاهان*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

                         أقامت اللجنة الثقافية في الرابطة السريانية حفلاً تكريماً لاستاذ  اللغة السريانية
           الملفان عبد الكريم  شاهان في مقرها  في الجديدة حضرها المطران جورج صليبا الآباء جوزف شابو
           من الولايات المتحدة، الياس جرجس، شمعون كنه، جوزف نجمة، سهيل قاشا، المختارة ليلى لطي،
           رئيس جمعية " تورلبنون" الدكتور  أمين اسكندر، فدوى يعقوب والعميد جان شمعون، الاستاذ عبد                  المسيح طرزي والدكتور الياس ملكي وأعضاء جمعية أصدقاء  اللغة الياس مازجي كابي كورية                      الدكتورة  كيم كبريال،  الاعلامية جينا لحدو، الكاتب نزار الديراني، مارك شمعون، ميشال ملوح ،                 كميل حنا وأعضاء قيادة   الرابطة  جورج شاهين ، يعقوب أسمر،  جبران كلي .

                       وألقى رئيس اللجنة الثقافية المهندس ايليا برصوم كلمة رحب فيها وقال:

                       ليس صحيحا أننا فقط  نُكرَّم  الكبار بعد رحيلهم ,كما قال استاذنا الراحل الكبير نعوم فائق, بل  اننا                        نجتمع اليوم لنكرم الملفان القدير والشماس  الصالح الملفونو عبد الكريم شاهان على  عطاءاته                              وتفانيه في حب شعبه وكنيسته ولغتنا المقدسة عرف  عنه ابتعاده عن التفرقة بين المذاهب                                 والطوائف.
                   أشتهر  بمعرفته الواسعة  باللغات وخاصة السريانية التي احبها فعلمها من كل قلبه مع محبي واصدقاء                 اللغة  السريانية مثل الملافنة نامق وسلمان ونورو وكبريال  وكورية
                    ثم درس في المعهد الكهنوتي الاكليريكي في الموصل من سنة 1950 الى 1952
                وقد خدم في الكنيسة السريانية الارثوذكسية منذ صغره.


          كما قدم برنامج بالسريانية لاذاعة الرابطة السريانية عام 1977
        وترجم فيلم السيد المسيح من الانكليزية الى السريانية ثم قام بدبلجته عام 1998
  Symposium Syriacum         وشارك بعدة مؤتمرات
          في السويد واوستراليا ولبنان واسبانيا
       وقد ساعد العديد من الشمامسة وغيرهم من الطلاب بدراستهم للغة السريانية



                   ثم تكلم المطران صليبا بالسريانية فحيا نضال الكاتب والشاعر ومعلم اللغة المقدسة
         وشكر الرابطة على تكريمها.

                  ثم القى رئيس الرابطة حبيب افرام كلمة جاء فيها:
 من سخريات القدر اننا نكرّم عاشقاً للغة السريانية ونتكلم العربية لنتفاهم!
                        كل شعب، لا قيم له لا مبادىء، هو عرضة للذوبان!
                        كل شعب لا يقدِّر من يُعطي، من يهب ذاته لقضية، في السياسة في الايمان في اللغة،
                في البذل، محكوم بالهزيمة!     

                          لا مجد ولا جاه ولا منصب ولا مال يوازي أن يرتاح ضميرُكَ. أنَّك وهبتَ عمرَكَ
                لأمتِكَ، لأهلكَ، خففت أوجاعهم، عززت شأنهم، داويت جراحهم، سعيت لحقوقهم. خاصة
                 في أوطان، حقوق كل انسان فيها وكل جماعة، لا تؤخذ إلا بالقوة!

                           هكذا نحن، في الرابطة السريانية، نتشرف اليوم أن يكِّرمَنا الملفونو شاهان بأن يكون
                 بيننا، بسنواته وحكمته  ومحبته  وتفانيه، هولنا رمزٌقبل كل الالقاب الفارغة، قبل كل من يتنكر لشعبه  أو لا يهتم أو يهزأ أو يتنصّل.                 

                           هو مع ضمة من رفاق، عصبٌ لنا في مقاومتنا حتّى تستمر لغتنا المقدّسة، في زمن
                  العولمة حيث تكاد  العربية أو حتى الفرنسية تخشى على نفسها، لنبقى لوناً محبباً في تنوع  الشرق، إرثاً ثقافياً اجتماعياً نشرناه أسماء أوطان وقرى ومدن وأنهر  وينابيع ولغة محكية لبنانية،                                لكن مع الأسف،  لا من يقدِّر، حتّى مطالبتنا وإصرارنا على أن تكون اللغة السريانية لغة  وطنية  لم تلق الآذان الصاغية بعد، وحتّى أن اقتراحنا  تعميم اللغة في  المدارس الكاثوليكية - ولو  ساعة                               في الاسبوع  – لم يمرّ بحجة أن لا وقت في البرامج.


                           فعسى القيادات المارونية وعلى رأسها فخامة الرئيس العماد ميشال عون المسيحي
                  المشرقي يبشّرنا بقرار  الاعتراف بلغتنا لغة وطنية، و عسى البطريرك الماروني مار بشارة الراعي يعيد  النظر في تعليم السريانية في مدارسه.                   


                           أما شاهان، هومثل من غاب ونذكره أخاً ورفيقاً هو الملفونو روبير كبريال ومثل كبار
              من الزمن الماضي مثل فولوس  كبريال وابروهوم نورو  ويوحانون سلمان وبعضهم بيننا أطال الله بأعمارهم مثل  كابي كورية، وطبعاً المطران العلاّمة جورج صليبا فهو شُعلة مضيئة  آملاً  أن يحمل             الجديد وهج هذا التراث.                     الجيل
              إنه تحدّ مذهل للكنيسة وللمؤسسات. إنها مسؤولية خطيرة، فهلْ نحنْ " قدها".



                                          مستحقٌ أنتَ ملفونو،
                                شكرا  على كل ثانية صرفتها فرحاً لمجد اللغة والسريان.
                                ومنح أفرام درع الرابطة الى المكرَّم، عربون محبة ووفاء.
                                 وجرى نقاش وحوار معمَّق حول وضع اللغة السريانية وطرق دعمها.

​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يونيو 2019)

*المطران بشار متي وردة : نحن على وشك الانقراض بعد 1400 عام من الاضطهاد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - السومرية نيوز/
 اتهم رئيس أساقفة ابرشية أربيل الكلدانية  في إقليم كوردستان، الزعماء المسيحيين البريطانيين بالإخفاق في عمل ما يكفي  دفاعاً عن الأقلية المسيحية في العراق.
 وقال المطران بشار متي وردة، في خطاب عاطفي في لندن: "المسيحيون العراقيون على وشك الانقراض بعد 1400 عام من الاضطهاد" على حد وصفه.

 وأضاف إنه "منذ الغزو الأمريكي للعراق الذي أطاح بنظام صدام حسين في عام  2003، تضاءل عدد المسيحيين بنسبة 83 في المئة، من حوالي 1.5 مليون إلى 250  ألف فقط، وإن الكنيسة العراقية  واحدة من أقدم الكنائس في العالم إن لم تكن الأقدم، وتقترب من الانقراض  بشكل متسارع، ويجب أن تكون البقية الباقية على استعداد لمواجهة الشهادة".
 وأشار إلى التهديد الذي مثله تنظيم داعش  باعتباره "كفاحاً أخيراً في سبيل البقاء" بعد هجوم التنظيم عام 2014 والذي  أدى إلى نزوح أكثر من 125 ألف مسيحي من أرض أجدادهم التاريخية.

 وقال: "صادر أعداؤنا حاضرنا، كانوا يسعون إلى القضاء على تاريخنا وتدمير مستقبلنا، ولا يوجد في العراق  تعويض لمن فقد ممتلكاته ومنزله وعمله وتجارته، عشرات آلاف المسيحيين فقدوا  ثمرة عمل حياتهم، وثمرة جهد أجيال في أماكن عيشهم عبر آلاف السنين".

​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يونيو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يترأس القداس الوداعي للأبوين مازن متّوكا وميشال حموي في دير الشرفة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة العاشرة من صباح يوم  الأربعاء ظ¢ظ© أيّار ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، ترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، القداس الإلهي الذي أقيم  لوداع الأب مازن متّوكا والأب ميشال حموي، بمناسبة انتهاء خدمتهما في  إكليريكية سيّدة النجاة، وذلك في كنيسة دير سيّدة النجاة البطريركي -  الشرفة، درعون - حريصا.
     احتفل بالقداس الأبوان مازن وميشال،  وشارك فيه أصحاب السيادة: مار ربولا أنطوان بيلوني، ومار فلابيانوس يوسف  ملكي، ومار ديونوسيوس أنطوان شهدا رئيس أساقفة حلب، ومار يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح  النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية، والآباء الخوارنة والكهنة  والشمامسة والرهبان الأفراميون والراهبات الأفراميات وطلاب إكليريكية دير  الشرفة.
     في موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، بعنوان  "أعطيكم وصية جديدة أن تحبّوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أحببتكم أنا"، أعرب غبطة  أبينا البطريرك عن سعادته بترؤّس هذا القداس الذي فيه "نعبّر عن شكرنا  ودعائنا وتقديرنا لأبوين خدما الإكليريكية: أبونا مازن لستّ سنوات كمعاون  وكمدير، وأبونا ميشال كمعاون لسنتين، وهما كاهنان قدّما ذاتهما لتنشئة  الإكليريكيين"، منوّهاً إلى أننا "نعرف أنّ تنشئة الإكليريكيين هي خدمة  مهمّة في كلّ الكنائس والأبرشيات، وبشكل خاص في كنيستنا، لأنّ إكليريكية  سيّدة النجاة - الشرفة هي إكليريكية البطريركية التي تستقبل الشباب  الراغبين في تلبية دعوة الرب إلى الكهنوت".
     وأكّد غبطته أننا نبقى دائماً متّجهين  "نحو الرب يسوع القائم من بين الأموات، متابعين خدمتنا بالفرح مهما كانت  الصعوبات التي تواجهنا، لأنّ الرب يسوع هو الذي يحيا فينا. وعندما يحيا  يسوع فينا، يمنحنا الفرح والسعادة الحقيقية"، مذكّراً أنّ "فرح القيامة  الذي نعيشه لا بدّ أن يمرّ بآلام درب الصليب والموت".
     وشدّد غبطته على أننا "لا نخاف من  أيّة صعوبة أو أيّ نقص في حياتنا، ونحن لسنا متمسّكين بمكان وخدمة  معيَّنَين، بل نلبّي الدعوة أينما يدعونا الرب بالرغم من نقائصنا  ومحدوديتنا البشرية، متّكلين على الرب يسوع الذي وعدنا أنه سيبقى معنا  ويحيا فينا".
     وقدّم غبطته جزيل الشكر للأبوين مازن  وميشال باسم الطلاب الإكليريكيين الأحبّاء، داعياً لهما "أن يتابعا  رسالتهما الكهنوتية بالخدمة المتفانية أينما دعاهما الرب باسم الكنيسة،  وألا يتّكلا فقط على قواهما البشرية، إنّما على الرب يسوع الذي لا يخيّب  تلاميذه أبداً، لأنّه هو الذي دعاهم وهو الذي كرّسهم وهو مثالهم".
     وختم غبطته موعظته بالصلاة والتضرّع  إلى الرب يسوع، بشفاعة أمّه مريم العذراء سيّدة النجاة في هذا الشهر  المبارك المكرَّس لتكريمها، وجميع القديسين والشهداء، من أجل الدعوات  الكهنوتية والرهبانية، سائلاً إيّاه "أن يبقى مع كنيسته دائماً رغم  الصعوبات والتحدّيات".
     وقبل نهاية القداس، ألقى الأب مازن  كلمة باسمه وباسم الأب ميشال، شكر فيها غبطته على محبّته واحتضانه الأبوي  ورعايته الدائمة لهما وللإكليريكية وللكنيسة برمّتها، شاكراً غبطته وجميع  الحاضرين من أساقفة وكهنة ورهبان وراهبات وشمامسة على محبتهم ومشاركتهم في  هذه المناسبة، خاصّاً طلاب الإكليريكية على دعوتهم لهذا القداس الوداعي،  وطالباً من الجميع أن يصلّوا لأجله ولأجل الأب ميشال ليوفّقهما الرب في  خدمة الكنيسة المقدسة حيثما دعاهما للخدمة.
     ثمّ قدّم غبطته لكلٍّ من الأبوين مازن وميشال مسبحة صلاة عربون محبّة وشكر.
     كما قدّم الطلاب الإكليريكيون لكلٍّ من الأبوين درعاً تذكارياً كبادرة شكر وتقدير وإكرام.
     وفي نهاية القداس، منح غبطة أبينا  البطريرك البركة، لينتقل الجميع إلى صالون الدير حيث عبّروا للأبوين مازن  وميشال عن محبّتهم وتمنّياتهم بالتوفيق والنجاح ببركة الرب وبالإتّكال  عليه.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يونيو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يترأس القداس الوداعي للأبوين مازن متّوكا وميشال حموي في دير الشرفة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
 في تمام الساعة العاشرة من صباح يوم  الأربعاء ٢٩ أيّار ٢٠١٩، ترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، القداس الإلهي الذي أقيم  لوداع الأب مازن متّوكا والأب ميشال حموي، بمناسبة انتهاء خدمتهما في  إكليريكية سيّدة النجاة، وذلك في كنيسة دير سيّدة النجاة البطريركي -  الشرفة، درعون - حريصا.
     احتفل بالقداس الأبوان مازن وميشال،  وشارك فيه أصحاب السيادة: مار ربولا أنطوان بيلوني، ومار فلابيانوس يوسف  ملكي، ومار ديونوسيوس أنطوان شهدا رئيس أساقفة حلب، ومار يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح  النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية، والآباء الخوارنة والكهنة  والشمامسة والرهبان الأفراميون والراهبات الأفراميات وطلاب إكليريكية دير  الشرفة.
     في موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، بعنوان  "أعطيكم وصية جديدة أن تحبّوا بعضكم بعضاً كما أحببتكم أنا"، أعرب غبطة  أبينا البطريرك عن سعادته بترؤّس هذا القداس الذي فيه "نعبّر عن شكرنا  ودعائنا وتقديرنا لأبوين خدما الإكليريكية: أبونا مازن لستّ سنوات كمعاون  وكمدير، وأبونا ميشال كمعاون لسنتين، وهما كاهنان قدّما ذاتهما لتنشئة  الإكليريكيين"، منوّهاً إلى أننا "نعرف أنّ تنشئة الإكليريكيين هي خدمة  مهمّة في كلّ الكنائس والأبرشيات، وبشكل خاص في كنيستنا، لأنّ إكليريكية  سيّدة النجاة - الشرفة هي إكليريكية البطريركية التي تستقبل الشباب  الراغبين في تلبية دعوة الرب إلى الكهنوت".
     وأكّد غبطته أننا نبقى دائماً متّجهين  "نحو الرب يسوع القائم من بين الأموات، متابعين خدمتنا بالفرح مهما كانت  الصعوبات التي تواجهنا، لأنّ الرب يسوع هو الذي يحيا فينا. وعندما يحيا  يسوع فينا، يمنحنا الفرح والسعادة الحقيقية"، مذكّراً أنّ "فرح القيامة  الذي نعيشه لا بدّ أن يمرّ بآلام درب الصليب والموت".
     وشدّد غبطته على أننا "لا نخاف من  أيّة صعوبة أو أيّ نقص في حياتنا، ونحن لسنا متمسّكين بمكان وخدمة  معيَّنَين، بل نلبّي الدعوة أينما يدعونا الرب بالرغم من نقائصنا  ومحدوديتنا البشرية، متّكلين على الرب يسوع الذي وعدنا أنه سيبقى معنا  ويحيا فينا".
     وقدّم غبطته جزيل الشكر للأبوين مازن  وميشال باسم الطلاب الإكليريكيين الأحبّاء، داعياً لهما "أن يتابعا  رسالتهما الكهنوتية بالخدمة المتفانية أينما دعاهما الرب باسم الكنيسة،  وألا يتّكلا فقط على قواهما البشرية، إنّما على الرب يسوع الذي لا يخيّب  تلاميذه أبداً، لأنّه هو الذي دعاهم وهو الذي كرّسهم وهو مثالهم".
     وختم غبطته موعظته بالصلاة والتضرّع  إلى الرب يسوع، بشفاعة أمّه مريم العذراء سيّدة النجاة في هذا الشهر  المبارك المكرَّس لتكريمها، وجميع القديسين والشهداء، من أجل الدعوات  الكهنوتية والرهبانية، سائلاً إيّاه "أن يبقى مع كنيسته دائماً رغم  الصعوبات والتحدّيات".
     وقبل نهاية القداس، ألقى الأب مازن  كلمة باسمه وباسم الأب ميشال، شكر فيها غبطته على محبّته واحتضانه الأبوي  ورعايته الدائمة لهما وللإكليريكية وللكنيسة برمّتها، شاكراً غبطته وجميع  الحاضرين من أساقفة وكهنة ورهبان وراهبات وشمامسة على محبتهم ومشاركتهم في  هذه المناسبة، خاصّاً طلاب الإكليريكية على دعوتهم لهذا القداس الوداعي،  وطالباً من الجميع أن يصلّوا لأجله ولأجل الأب ميشال ليوفّقهما الرب في  خدمة الكنيسة المقدسة حيثما دعاهما للخدمة.
     ثمّ قدّم غبطته لكلٍّ من الأبوين مازن وميشال مسبحة صلاة عربون محبّة وشكر.
     كما قدّم الطلاب الإكليريكيون لكلٍّ من الأبوين درعاً تذكارياً كبادرة شكر وتقدير وإكرام.
     وفي نهاية القداس، منح غبطة أبينا  البطريرك البركة، لينتقل الجميع إلى صالون الدير حيث عبّروا للأبوين مازن  وميشال عن محبّتهم وتمنّياتهم بالتوفيق والنجاح ببركة الرب وبالإتّكال  عليه.


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يونيو 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يلتقي أعضاء من جماعة “الفريق الرسولي”*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 التقى صباح الأربعاء 29 أيار 2019 في  البطريركية بالمنصور، صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك الكاردينال لويس  روفائيل ساكو، بأعضاء من “الفريق الرسولي” الذي يتوخى عيش الروحانية  المسيحية الأغناطية، من خلال الصلاة المنتظمة والمتمحورة على التأمل  والصمت. وهذه هي السنة الخامسة من تأسيس  الفريق (آب 2014) ويتكون حاليا من  ثماني عضوات واربعة اعضاء. وعرض عدد من أعضاء الفريق، جوزيفين الرئيسة،  ريتا المنسقة وسعد بأنهم يسعون للإسهام في أنشطة التنشئة الروحية والثقافية  مع كوادر التعليم المسيحي ومع الشبيبة وطلاب المتوسطة، وصولا إلى شريحة  البالغين.
 وشجعهم غبطته على اتخاذ مقر ثابت لهم في  بغداد، للقاءات والرياضات الروحية وتوفير خدمات مرشد خاص بهم، فيضطلعوا  برسالة كهنوتهم العام كمؤمنين من الرجال والنساء يأخذون مكانهم المطلوب في  الكنيسة المقدسة.
 وحضر اللقاء المعاونان البطريركيان، صاحبا السيادة المطرانان شليمون وردوني وروبرت سعيد جرجيس والأب نوئيل فرمان السكرتير.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (1 يونيو 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو في قداس عيد كنيسة الصعود: الرجاء بالخلاص*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 في عصر 30 أيار 2019 يوم الخميس عيد  الصعود، ترأس صاحب الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو، القداس  الاحتفالي في كنيسة الصعود، بمشاركة خوري الكنيسة الأب فادي نضير، وآباء  آخرين، وبحضور جمع غفير اكتظت به الكنيسة وانتشر حتى أرجائها الخارجية،  وخيّمت على الحضور أجواء الصلاة وتراتيل الجوقة المصحوبة بالموسيقى.  وكان  حضور ملفت للنظر لعدد متنوع من الرهبانيات العاملة في بغداد. 
 وفي عظته، طلب غبطته من المؤمنين ان يصلوا  من اجل السلام والاستقرار في المنطقة خصوصا على ضوء ما تشهده المنطقة من  توترات.. وعن مناسبة عيد الصعود قال البطريرك:
   رواية لوقا للصعود هي في اطار فصحي.  هنا، كما في القيامة، يتدخل ملاك ليشرح دخول يسوع في مجده، من خلال رمز  القيامة، التي تحجب يسوع عن الانظار. انها ليست ظاهرة جوية، بل رمز لاهوتي.  ففي العهد القديم، تصحب الغمامة الشعب وهي علامة حضور قدرته. وفي روايتنا  تعني الغمامة ببساطة ان يسوع قد دخل في مجال مجد الله وحياته، وانه انطلاقا  من الله على صلة جديدة باتباعه. وهذا هو دافع الفرح عند التلاميذ، عندما  رجعوا إلى أورشليم.
  بعد أربعين يومًا من عيد الفصح، اختفى  يسوع عن أعين رسله بطريقة خاصة، إلى السماء، ليُبيّن أنه لن يظهر جسديًا  ولكنه سيرسل وجودًا أهم بكثير لهم (ولنا) ويكون بجانبهم: وجود سيكون عليهم  وفي نفوسهم. سيكون بعد عشرة أيام من “الصعود”.. هذا الوجود والمرافقة هو  الروح القدس الذي يمكن أن يلمس القلوب والعقول بسهولة. هذا ما ندعوه الرجاء   المسيحي.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يزور معهد التثقيف المسيحي ببغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/

 زار مساء السبت 1 حزيران  2019 غبطة  البطريرك الكاردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو معهد التثقيف المسيحي  ببغداد /  كنيسة القلب الاقدس والتقى بمديره حضرة  الاب امير كمو والاساتذة والطلاب  وعددهم  88 طالبا،   موزعون على ثلاثة صفوف.  وشجعهم  غبطته على  مواصلة  تثقيف ذاتهم وتعميف ايمانهم حتى يغدو ايمانا شخصيا واعيا ويجسد في الحياة  اليومية. ووعد  بتطوير المعهد في الدورة القادمة.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2019)

*خورنة مار كوركيس في برطلي تقيم احتفالا ترفيهيا بمناسبة ختام الشهر المريمي وعيد الصعود الإلهي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- برطلي . نت/
 اعداد وتصوير: متي آلمچي

 بمناسبة ختام الشهر المريمي وتزامناً  مع عيد الصعود، اقامت خورنة مار كوركيس في برطلي احتفالاً ترفيهياً وذلك  مساء يوم الخميس المصاف 30 / 5 / 2019. 
 بعد انتهاء مراسيم الاحتفال  الديني في الكنيسة توجه الحضور الى منتدى السريان العائلي بجانب كنيسة مار  كوركيس القديمة للمشاركة في الاحتفال الترفيهي بهذه المناسبة المباركة.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2019)




----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2019)

*لأوّل مرّة في قرية الدراويش مسيحيّون وإيزيديون يمدّون جسور المحبة لقرى الشبك*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 متابعة وتصوير /  جميل الجميل
  ضمن  مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى  – مركز بعشيقة وضمن سلسلة برامج تعزيز التعايش بين مكوّنات بعشيقة ،  إيزيديون ومسيّحيون يجولون قرى ناحية بعشيقة ويقيمون أنشطة مجتمعية لمدّ  جسور المحبّة بين هذه المكونات ولتسليط الضوء على المناطق المهمّشة ،  ولإعادة الثقة بين المكونات.
  إنطلق النشاط في إحدى مدارس قرية  الدراويش التي تبعد 5 كم عن مركز ناحية بعشيقة والتي يبلغ عدد سكانها ما  يقارب 5000 نسمة من المسلمين الشبك بكلمة تعريفية عن المشروع والمنظّمة  التي قرأها منسّق مركز بعشيقة الناشط والشاعر عماد بشار من مدينة سنجار ،  ومن ثمّ مسابقة بين فريقين تضمّنت أسئلة تاريخية عن ناحية بعشيقة وقراها ،  وبعد ذلك توزيع هدايا للفائزين ، ومن ثمّ  قصةً نجاح لأحد أهالي القرية(  سامي) الذي فقد أخويه بالحرب  و من حالة الفقر و الحاجة لم يستسلم لليأس و  تقدم في حياته وأصبح موظّفاً ومحبّا للخير والسلام ، ومن ثمّ إستمرت  الفعاليات لتشمل لعبة تحدي بين فريقين مع توزيع جوائز للفائزين ولعبة  الكراسي مع توزيع جوائز للفائزين وأختتمت الفعالية بلوحة سلام ختامية (  عبارات تعبر عن السلام) على قطعة قماش بيضاء.
  عبّر أهالي قرية الدراويش عن شكرهم للمسيحيين والإيزيديين والمشروع وكلّ من يقيم هذه الفعاليات التي تعزّز السلام بين المكونات .
 قال مدير ثانوية الدراويش  أسماعيل خليل  أسماعيل "  إنّ هكذا فعاليات تعزز روع التسامح و المحبة ما بين المكونات  المختلفة و خاصة من فئة الشباب و تقرب من المسافات بين ابناء الوطن الواحد  ".
  وأكّدت الإعلامية والناشطة المدنية ليديا  الشيخ " إستطعنا أن نقاوم العنف بالمحبّة ، وأن نحارب الجهل بالفكر  والثقافة ، واليوم لا بدّ ان نقاوم الحروب والنزاعات بكافة الطرق لنستطيع  إنشاء جيل واعي ومثقف يساهم في دعم الإستقرار والتماسك بين أطياف الشعب  العراقي".
  بدأت هذه الأنشطة والفعاليات بعد أن  إنتهت الحرب وتوتّرت المجتمعات نتيجة الصراعات الاجتماعية والاقتصادية  والجغرافية ، ولا زال الناشطون يعملون على إزالتها لتعزيز السلام والتفاهم  بين المجتمعات ، وعلى الكل أن يبادر لأجل إعادة طبيعة العلاقات إلى ما كانت  عليه .
  شكر منسّق مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات  نينوى في ناحية بعشيقة مؤسسة إيزيدي 24 لأنّها تعمل في جانب السلام وتغطّي  كافة أنشطة الأقليات .
  جدير ذكره بأنّ قرية الدراويش هي قرية  واقعة على طريق الموصل من الشمال الشرقي لمركز ناحية بعشيقة وتبعد 5 كم عن  مركز الناحية ، ويسكنها المسلمين الشبك الشيعة ويقدّر عدد السكان فيها ما  يقارب 5000 نسمة.


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2019)

*انطلاق البث الرسمي لراديو مريم اربيل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 بمباركة وحضور سيادة المطران مار بشار متي  وردة و مشاركة سيادة المطران مار نيقوديموس داوود متي شرف وسيادة المطران  مار جاك أسحق الجزيلي الاحترام أفتتحت العائلة العالمية لراديو ماريا  بالتعاون مع أيبارشية أربيل الكلدانية راديو مريم أربيل صباح يوم الجمعة  المصادف 31 أيار 2019 . استهلت الاحتفالية بصلاة السلام الملائكي وقراءة نص  من الكتاب المقدس ومن ثم قدم سيادة المطران مار بشار متي وردة كلمة  بالمناسبة أعقبتها كلمة رئيس مؤسسة راديو مريم في أقليم كوردستان والعراق  السيد ستيفان شاني ومن ثم تم عرض فيديو عن أنطلاقة الراديو، بعدها تحدث  الاب دنخا عبدالاحد مدير برامج الراديو عن نوعية البرامج وأهدافها وفي  الختام قدم السيد جوزيف نصار ممثل العائلة العالمية لراديو ماريا كلمتةً عن  العائلة العالمية وشكر فيها كل من ساند المشروع ليبصر النور في أربيل  عنكاوا وقد حضر الاحتفالية الاباء الكهنة الافاضل والاخوات الراهبات وجمع  غفير من المؤمنين .

 نبارك لجميع المؤمنين هذا الصرح الاعلامي  المبارك الشامخ ونتمنى ان نكون أمينين في أيصال صوت الحقيقي للعائلة  المسيحي في أقليم كوردستان والعراق بنعمة أمنا العذرا مريم .


----------



## paul iraqe (2 يونيو 2019)




----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2019)

*المسيحيون في البصرة... هجرة متواصلة رغم التعايش السلمي*









​ 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اندبندنت عربية/

 في البصرة العراقية عائلات مسيحية تسلك  مسارات الهجرة الى أوروبا وأميركا، ومع توالي الأشهر وتعاقب الأعوام، فقدت  مدينة البصرة الواقعة جنوب العراق معظم مسيحييها، ومن تبقى لم يسقط من  حساباته فرضية الهجرة بحثاً عن الطمأنينة والعيش الرغيد في أوطانٍ جديدة،  أما كنائسهم التي كانت تكتظ بهم خلال مناسباتهم الدينية، فباتت بمعظمها  مقفرة بلا قساوسة ومصلين.

 هجرة المسيحيين
 في العام 2016 أعلنت قوات الشرطة إلقاء  القبض على ثلاثة متهمين، كانوا يشكلون "عصابة" متورطة بالاستيلاء على بيوتٍ  وقطع أراضٍ تعود ملكيتها إلى مسيحيين مهاجرين، من خلال تزوير مستندات  وأوراق ملكية. وفي العام نفسه أطلق مجهول النار من مسدس على مواطنٍ مسيحي  عمره 47 سنة وأرداه قتيلاً. هذه الأحداث، وعلى ندرتها، يكون وقعها ثقيلاً  على المسيحيين البصريين، الذين لم يكونوا في غضون الأعوام الماضية طرفاً في  صراعٍ دينيٍ أو خلافٍ سياسي أو نزاعٍ عشائري، لكن صراعات وخلافات ونزاعات  الآخرين تضخم قلقهم وتؤجج لدى بعضهم، الرغبة في الهجرة.
 حوالى خمسة آلاف عائلة مسيحية كانت في  البصرة منتصف القرن الماضي، أخذت أعدادها بالتناقص التدريجي مع بداية  الثمانينيات، بسبب ظروف حرب الخليج الأولى (1980-1988)، ثم نتيجة تأثيرات  الحصار الاقتصادي الذي فُرض على العراق خلال التسعينيات. وتصاعدت وتيرة  الهجرة خلال الأعوام التي أعقبت العام 2003، وعلى الرغم من عدم توافر إحصاء  دقيق لعدد العائلات المتبقية، إلا أن رئيس أساقفة الأبرشية الكلدانية في  جنوب العراق المطران حبيب هرمز قال لـ "اندبندنت عربية"، إن "بضع مئات من  العوائل المسيحية لا تزال تعيش في البصرة، ولو فتحت لهم الدول الأوروبية  أبواب اللجوء سيهاجرون بغالبيتهم"، مضيفاً أن "الكلدان أكثر المسيحيين  عدداً في المدينة، يليهم الأرمن، ثم السريان الكاثوليك، ومن بعدهم السريان  الأرثوذكس، والإنجيليون (البروتستانت) هم الأقل عدداً".
 للمسيحيين في البصرة مقعد (كوتا) في مجلس  المحافظة، الذي يمثل أعلى سلطة تشريعية ورقابية محلية، ويتألف من 35 عضواً،  وبذلك هم أوفر حظاً من الصابئة المندائيين، كما يعمل العشرات منهم كموظفين  في مؤسسات حكومية مختلفة، ويتمتع الأطباء منهم على وجه الخصوص بسمعة مهنية  متميزة. وخلال العقود الماضية أنجبت البصرة العديد من الشخصيات المسيحية،  التي كان لها أثرها البالغ في إثراء الحياة الاقتصادية والعلمية والثقافية  في المدينة.

  تعايشٌ سلمي
 جرت العادة في البصرة أن يتوافد وجهاء  المدينة من شيوخ عشائر ورجال دين مسلمين من السنة والشيعة، إلى الكنائس  لتقديم التهاني والتبريكات للمسيحيين في أعيادهم ومناسباتهم الدينية،  فالبصرة تُعرف منذ مئات السنين بتنوع نسيجها الاجتماعي، وتحلّي أهلها  بالتسامح الديني، وتاريخها حافل بمواقف وأحداث تعبر عن عمق التعايش السلمي  والاحترام المتبادل بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، وكثيراً ما تنعكس هذه العلاقة  على أسلوب التعامل مع المسيحيين الغرباء.
 في كتابه (رحلة إلى الهند) يروي رجل الدين  المسيحي أثناسيوس أغناطيوس، الذي أقام في البصرة من العام 1888 وحتى العام  1893 أن "أهل البصرة يشتهرون بالسخاء والكرم والبذخ وإعزاز الغرباء.  الحكومة العثمانية أثناء حربها مع روسيا في العام 1876 أصدرت الأوامر بجمع  إعانة حربية من رعاياها في سائر الولايات، فاستدعى والي البصرة الأعيان  والتجار، وكان من بينهم بضعة أشخاص من المسيحيين، وهم تجارٌ غرباء، ولما  جاء دورهم لجمع تبرعاتهم تقدم عين أعيان البصرة قاسم الزهير وقال: أرى  عاراً علينا أن تثقلوا بشيءٍ على هؤلاء التجار الغرباء الوافدين إلى  مدينتنا مسترزقين، فالإعانة التي تريدونها منهم أنا أدفعها. وقد دفع عنهم  200 ليرة عثمانية، وشكر له المسيحيون، وأثنوا على أريحيته الثناء الطيب".

 كنائس البصرة
 الكنائس الموغلة في القدم تحولت مع مرور  الزمن إلى أثرٍ بعد عين، ولا أحد يعرف بالضبط أين كان يقع الدير المسيحي،  الذي منه اكتسب الدير الواقع شمال البصرة اسمه منذ مئات السنين. أما أقدم  كنيسة قائمة فهي كنيسة الأرمن الأرثوذكس في منطقة البصرة القديمة، ويعود  وجودها إلى العام 1736. وفي المنطقة نفسها، تقع كنيسة "مار توما" الكلدانية  التي شُيدت في العام 1886، ولا تقام فيها الصلاة منذ أعوام بسبب تشقق  جدرانها وسقوفها الآيلة للسقوط، أما الكنائس الأخرى فمعظمها جديدة نسبياً،  وأحدثها الكنيسة الوطنية الإنجيلية التي افتتحت في العام 1998 في منطقة  "مناوي باشا"، وتتبع لها حوالى عشر عائلات، يرعى أفرادها روحياً، قساً  مصرياً.
 من كنائس البصرة كنيسة "القلب الأقدس"  للسريان الكاثوليك التي بُنيت في العام 1936، وتقع في منطقة "العشار"،  وكنيسة "سيدة البشارة" للكلدان الكاثوليك التي بُنيت في منطقة "الطويسة" في  العام 1973، وفيها مدرسة تعمل فيها راهبات، وكنيسة "مار إفرام" التي  افتُتحت في العام 1969 في منطقة "البريهة"، وضمنها يقع مقر الأبرشية  الكلدانية في جنوب العراق. كذلك كنيسة القديسة "تيريزا" للكلدان الكاثوليك  التي شُيدت في العام 1978 في منطقة "مناوي باشا"، وكنيسة السريان الأرثوذكس  التي أُسست في العام 1938 في منطقة "العشار"، ومن تبقى من العوائل التي  تتبع هذه الكنيسة لا يزيد عن 15 عائلة. بالإضافة إلى كنيسة مريم العذراء  للكلدان الكاثوليك في منطقة "الخندق"، التي افتُتحت في العام 1934، وصارت  كاتدرائية في العام 1954، لكنها أغلقت في العام 1981، ومنذ أسابيع يجري  ترميمها بتبرعٍ من مصارف أهلية في سبيل الحفاظ عليها باعتبارها ذات طرازٍ  معماريٍ فريد ونادر، إذ لا تشبهها إلا كنيسة ثانية في إيطاليا.
 الكنائس التي أُغلقت أبوابها نتيجة هجرة  مرتاديها أو عدم توافر قساوسة لإدارة شؤونها، هي كنيسة مار يوسف التي أنشئت  في العام 1951 في منطقة "المعقل"، وأغلقت في العام 1992، ولم يتبقَّ منها  إلا هيكلها المتداعي، وكنيسة مار بيوس التي بُنيت في العام 1953 في منطقة  "الجمهورية"، وهي مهجورة منذ 30 عاماً، أما الكنائس الآشورية في البصرة  فجميعها مغلقة لأن عدد العوائل المتبقية من هذه الطائفة لا يزيد عن 10 من  أصل 500 عائلة كانت في المدينة خلال السبعينيات، وهي كنائس مريم العذراء في  منطقة "الجمهورية"، ومار كوركيس في منطقة "كوت الحجاج"، ومار أوجين في  منطقة "المعقل"، ومار بنيامين في منطقة "الشعيبة".

 الطائفة السبتية
 ما من أحدٍ تبقّى في البصرة من الطائفة  السبتية (الأدفنتست)، ولكنيستهم المهجورة منذ نصف قرن قصة مختلفة تعود إلى  العام 1968، عندما أعلنت الأجهزة الأمنية تفكيك شبكة تجسس تعمل لحساب  الاستخبارات الإسرائيلية (الموساد)، ومن ضمن الاتهامات التي وجهت إلى  المتهم بترأس الشبكة، التاجر العراقي اليهودي عزرا ناجي زلخا، إرسال  معلومات حساسة إلى تل أبيب باستخدام جهاز لاسلكي كان مخبأ على سطح كنيسة  الطائفة السبتية، وأعدم رئيس وأعضاء الشبكة البالغ عددهم 14 شخصاً من  اليهود والمسلمين والمسيحيين، وعُلّقت جثث بعضهم في ساحة "أم البروم" في  البصرة، وبعضهم الآخر في ساحة "التحرير" في بغداد، وأُغلقت الكنيسة  باعتبارها مسرح جريمة. وإلى اليوم لم ينقطع الجدل بشأن ملابسات القضية  وحقيقة تورط المتهمين، فهناك من يعتبرهم أبرياء راحوا ضحية وضع سياسي  متأزم، وهناك من يعتقد أنهم كانوا جواسيس.
 بحسب المطران حبيب هرمز فإن "الكنيسة  السبتية ليست كنيسة رسولية، والسبتيون ليسوا مسيحيين بالمعنى الحصري، وهم  شديدو التأثر بالفكر الديني اليهودي، ويتضح ذلك من خلال إكرامهم يوم السبت  بدل الأحد"، وتابع قائلاً "وجودهم في البصرة كان محدوداً ومؤقتاً، وهو بفضل  وجود شركاتٍ أجنبية كان يعمل فيها سبتيون، وعندما غادرت الشركات رحلوا  معها".
 المؤكد أن الطائفة السبتية ظهرت في  الولايات المتحدة الأميركية خلال القرن 19، وأتباع هذه الطائفة كانوا  يُعرفون أيضاً بالميليريين، نسبةً إلى مؤسس الطائفة الواعظ المعمداني وليم  ميلر (1782-1849)، وهم يؤمنون بقرب المجيء الثاني للمسيح، وحرفية الكتاب  المقدس. وتشير تقديرات إلى وجود 19 مليون شخص منهم حول العالم، ويعود  نشاطهم الديني في العراق إلى عشرينات القرن الماضي، افتتحوا كنائس لهم في  مدن البصرة وبغداد وكركوك والموصل، لكنها أغلقت تباعاً، وفي العام 2018  أعلنوا افتتاح كنيسة في مدينة إربيل.
 ومع استمرار هجرتهم، يصعب التكهن بمستقبل  الوجود المسيحي في البصرة، والتطمينات الحكومية المتكرّرة لهم لا تبدو  كافية لإقناعهم بالبقاء والاستقرار في وطنهم، خصوصاً أن الأنباء الجيدة  التي تردهم من أقاربهم وأصدقائهم المهاجرين إلى أوروبا وأميركا تغريهم  باللحاق بهم، وتزداد حماستهم للهجرة مع استمرار المنغّصات التي تعتري  الحياة العامة، لكن من المستبعد أن تخلو البصرة في يومٍ ما من المسيحيين،  ومن المستبعد أيضاً أن تُقرع مجدداً أجراس كنائسهم المغلقة، على الأقل في  المستقبل القريب.


----------



## paul iraqe (4 يونيو 2019)

*ام جليل العراقية والبطريرك الراعي في رومانيا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الانطاكية السريانية المارونية/

 هي ليست الصدفة، هي العناية الإلهية ،تحقق  رغبة أم جليل، الشيخة الجليلة العراقية المسيحية التي تركت أرض وطنها منذ  زمن لتعيش مع عائلتها في رومانيا...
 هذه المرأة الفاضلة الملتزمة، قدوة في  إيمانها واحترامها للإنسان وهي في حالة عشق إيماني للبطريرك الراعي تتابعه  عبر كل المحطات مذ كان أسقفاً على أبرشية جبيل، ثم بطريركاً؛ تواظب بشكل  مستدام على متابعة التنشئة المسيحية التي باتت من الثوابت المقدسة في حياة  البطريرك والمؤمنين...
 أم جليل تتصل بالأقرباء والأصدقاء كي تخبرهم عمّا قاله البطريرك في تنشئته وعظاته، وعن نشاطاته، وتدعوهم للصلاة من أجله والكنيسة...
 ها هي أم جليل، تُكحّل عيناها وقد شحّ  نظرهما، بدمعة فرح اللقاء، ليندفق بريق البصيرة لمعانًا على البصر، فتجهر  بأعلى صوتها أمام الجموع:
 "شو هالفرحة إني شوفك، إنت قدوتي نحو المسيح، الراعي يلي بحبو وبصليلو "
 وبدوره، التفت الأب البطريرك بغمرة اليدين والحواس والقلب نحوها، مانحاً إيّاها بركة الثالوث، قائلاً لها :
 " طال ما بعد في ناس بتحب هلقد، الدني بعدا بألف خير، اذكريني بصلاتك دايماً يا إمّ جليل، وإنت دايماً بصلاتي"
 لقاءٌ لا يحتاج لكلمات تصف عمقه، تكفي  الصورة ويكفي الحدث واللقاء ، كي نشكر الله على مؤمنين ومؤمنات يُصلون من  أجل الكنيسة وخدّامها المؤمنين والمؤتمنين...
 فيا يسوع الوديع والمتواضع القلب
 إجعل قلوبنا مثل قلبك










​


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2019)

*المجلس الشعبي يشارك في جلسة حوارية بالكونغرس الامريكي في واشنطن*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 شارك السيد لؤي ميخائيل مسؤول العلاقات  الخارجية للمجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في جلسة حوارية حول حرية  الدين واضطهاد الأقليات في العالم عامة والشرق الأوسط خاصة، حيث شارك في  الجلسة مسؤولين من وزارة الخارجية الامريكية والكونغرس والمفوضية الدولية  لشؤون الدين وممثل الأمم المتحدة وممثلية حكومة اقليم كوردستان وعدد كبير  من منظمات المجتمع المدني وحقوق الإنسان والأكاديميين.
 وناقش المشاركون آلية تعزيز العلاقات  الدينية والعيش المشترك بين جميع الأديان والأطياف والمعتقدات وقبول  الآخر،وضرورة التصدي لأي اعتداء او أضطهاد يتعرض له اي شخص مهما كانت عقيده  أو انتمائه أو شكله. وتم مناقشة اوضاع آقليات الشرق الأوسط وخاصة في  العراق وسوريا والاضطهاد المستمر الذي يتعرضون إليه بالأخص في المناطق التي  تقع تحت سيطرة الحشد الشعبي والمخاوف من التصعيد الامريكي والإيراني في  المنطقة والتي يلقي بظلاله على اوضاع ابناء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني  الاشوري وكذلك إبعاد مناطق الأقليات من الصراع السياسي الإقليمي المحتدم.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2019)

*بحضور قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا ابرشية استراليا تقيم حفلاً خاصاً لارتسام نيافة الاسقف مار اوراهام يوخانس*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في مساء اليوم الاحد المصادف 26/5/2019  وفي قاعة أديسا، جرت المراسيم الرسمية للاحتفال بالرسامة الاسقفية لنيافة  مار اوراهام يوخانس، أسقف كنيسة المشرق الآشورية على أبرشية غرب أوربا،  بحضور قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريرك كنيسة المشرق  الآشورية في العالم، وبحضور أصحاب الغبطة والنيافة:
 غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي لأبرشيات، استراليا ونيوزيلندا ولبنان
 نيافة الاسقف مار آوا روئيل، أسقف الكنيسة على كاليفورنيا
 نيافة مار يوخنا يوسف أسقف الكنيسة في  الهند
 نيافة مار أوكن قورياقوس أسقف  الكنيسة في الهند
 نيافة مار نرساي بنيامين أسقف ايران
 نيافة مار بولص بنيامين أسقف شرق أمريكا
 نيافة مار أبرس يوخنا أسقف أربيل وضواحيها والمعاون البطريركي
 نيافة مار بنيامين إيليا أسقف فيكتوريا ونيوزلندا
  حيث ألقيت كلمات خاصة بالمناسبة وكالتالي:
 كلمة ترحيبية من الشماس مايكل رشو، مقدم الحفل.
 كلمة الاعلامي ولسن يونان من اذاعة SBS،  تحدث فيها عن الخصال القيادية التي زرعها غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، في  الجيل الجديد من الكهنة، والانجازات التي قام بها من بناء مدارس وتوفير فرص  عمل ربطت المجتمع الآشوري في الكنيسة، ومتحدثاً عن الصفات التي يحملها  الاسقف الجديد والتي ستكون عامل نجاح له في ابرشيته الجديدة، بسبب عامل  الخبرة التي اكتسبها من استراليا.
  كلمة السيد فريدون درمو من لندن، المملكة  المتحدة، قدم فيها شكره الى أبرشية سيدني على دورها في إنجاب اسقف يحمل  مثل هذه الثمار الصالحة، ليستثمرها في أبرشيته الجديدة في غرب اوربا،  مقدماً نبذة عن نشأة رعية الكنيسة في لندن واهميتها لدى قداسة البطريرك  الراحل، مثلث الرحمات، مار دنخا الرابع، وعن ثقته في قيادة الاسقف الشاب  للكنيسة الى الامام.
  كلمة غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا أبرز  فيها، عن محبته التي يكنها الى نيافتي الاسقفين مار بنيامين ومار اوراهام  لانهما ترعرعا في الكنيسة ونجحا في تحصيلهما اللاهوتي وعن الجهود التي  بذلاها في إدارة الكنيسة في استراليا والتي أثمرت هذه النشاطات التي يفتخر  الجميع بها، وعن مفهوم القيادة الروحية والتواضع لديهما لإيمانهما بكلام  المسيح عن الخدمة، وكيف ان إرادة الله اليوم قد اختارت، نيافة مار اوراهام،  للعمل في ابرشية جديدة، لما حمله من خصال تسهل عليه العمل مع الشباب.
 كما قدم غبطته رسالة الى الأبرشية  الجديدة، داعياً إياها الى الالتفاف حول اسقفهم الجديد لانهم سوف يعمل  جاهداً الى توحيد أبناء الكنيسة وتجميع الأبناء والبنات ويستثمر طاقاتهم في  خدمة الكنيسة كما فعل في سيدني مع لجان الشباب والأطفال.
 واضاف غبطته، ان على الكنيسة ان لا تستحصل  الاموال فقط من ابنائها بل ان تسخر امكانياتها المادية لغرض لم شمل  ابنائها، كما تفعل الكنيسة في سيدني من خلال تخصيصها مبلغ 120 الف دولار  سنوياً، الى لجان الشباب، لغرض عقد مؤتمرهم وتغطية نشاطاتهم السنوية.
 ثم قدم غبطته رسالته ونصائحه الى الاسقف  الجديد، كونه ممتلئ من روح العمل والتواضع، وعن استعداد اخوته الاساقفة  الاجلاء، لمساعدته في مقتبل حياته الاسقفية، مقدماً الشكر لكل من عمل على  صقل مواهبه في حياته العملية والكهنوتية.
  كلمة نيافة الاسقف مار اوراهام يوخانس  شملت على ما تعني له درجة الأسقفية، من محبة وعمل وتواضع، والتي غرسها فيه  غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، مبيناً المواقف التي تاثر بها بغبطته، والتي  زرعت فيه حب الكهنوت وروح الخدمة، مقدماً شكره لكل من مد له يد العون في  سيدني من الكهنة والشمامسة والعلمانيين.
 كما خص شباب الكنيسة في سيدني وملبورن،  بكلمة شكر، على دعمهم لسنوات عمله وكلمة اخرى الى رعيته الجديدة في غرب  اوربا، من انه قادم كخادم للعمل معهم.
  وبارك قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث  صليوا في كلمته للجمع الحضور، رسامة الاسقف الجديد في كنيسة المشرق  الآشورية، معبراً عن فرحته بها العرس الروحي وعن سعادته للقاء ابنائه  المغتربين مبيناً اهمية المحافظة والاهتمام بمستقبل تواجدنا من خلال  الاهتمام بجذورنا وتاريخنا المقدس وضرور تجسيد المحبة لنشر المسيحية.
  وفي ختام الحفل، قدم آباء الكنيسة الاجلاء، هداياهم التذكارية الى الاسقف الجديد.
  السيرة الذاتية لنيافة الاسقف مار أوراهام يوخانس
 ولد في مدينة البصرة في يوم عيد الدنح، 6/1/1989
 والده الدكتور الجراح داود يوخانس وامه السيدة مورين الكسندر
 له اخوان، السيد نينوس والشماس رامن يوخانس، الذين يعملان في كلية مار نرساي الاشورية المسيحية في سيدني
 غادر العراق عام 1993 وقضى سنتين في اليونان
 هاجر الى استراليا عام 1995
 رسم قارئا في عيد السعانين 9/4/2006
 رسم هيوبذقنا بتاريخ 5/11/2006
 رسم شماساً بتاريخ 8/7/2007 في تكار القديس مار يوسف خنانيشو
 رسم كاهناً بتاريخ 22/8/2010
 رسم خوراسقف بتاريخ 2/4/2017
 رسم اركذياقون بتاريخ 5/5/2019
 وجرت جميع هذا الرسامات على يد غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا في سيدني.
 رسم اسقفاً بتاريخ 26/5/2019 على يد قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا وبحضور آباء الكنيسة الاجلاء.
  الخدمة الكنسية:
 التحق بجوقة كاتدرائية القديس ربان هرمزد وهو بعمر 12 عاماً.
 تتلمذ على آلة الفايولين على يد الموسيقار العالمي شورا ميخائليان.
 المشرف الروحي لشباب الكنيسة منذ عام 2010-2019.
 المشرف الروحي لمدرسة القديس ربان هرمزد الابتدائية منذ عام 2010-2012.
 المشرف الروحي لكلية مار نرساي للأعوام من 2012-2013.
 عضو مجلس ادارة المدارس الآشورية للأعوام 2010-2019.
 سكرتير المحكمة الاسرية للأعوام 2018-2019.
 عضو في مجلس كنائس الشرق الأوسط المسكونية لولاية نيو ساوث ويلز للاعوام 2015-2019
  التعليم:
 تخرج من الدراسة الابتدائية عام 2000، والثانوية عام 2006
 حصل على شهادة البكالوريوس في الهندسة المعمارية عام 2010 من جامعة نيو ساوث ويلز.
 حصل على شهادة الماجستير الأولى في الآداب، في الدراسات المسيحية واليهودية
 المبكرة عام 2011 من جامعة مكواري.
 حصل على شهادة عليا في آداب التأريخ القديم (بالبحث) من جامعة مكواري.
 حصل على شهادة تخرج في الدراسات اللاهوتية عام 2013 من الجامعة الكاثوليكية في سيدني.
 حصل على الدبلوم في اللغات (السريانية والعبرية) في الأعوام 2012-2013، من جامعة سيدني.
 يدرس حاليا للحصول على شهادة الدكتوراة في  نهاية هذا العام، في التأريخ القديم في أطروحة تتناول ترجمة ونقد مخطوطات  الراهب عبد المسيح منذ عام 2013 ولحد الان، في جامعة مكواري.
  من هو مار اوراهام، الذي أتخذه الاسقف الجديد اسماً له؟
 اتخد الاركذياقون نرساي يوخانس عند رسامته  الأسقفية، اسم مار اوراهام، تيمناً بالراهب إبراهام الكبير (491-586م)  الذي ولد في بلاد النهرين في كشكر، والذي حصل على تعليمه اللاهوتي من جامعة  نصيبين التي كانت تحت إدارة القديس مار نرساي، قيثارة الروح القدس.
 يعتبر مار إبراهيم الكبير مؤسس الدير الشهير في جبل ايزلا الواقع على مقربة من مدينة نصيبين.
 زار أماكن عدة واطلع على الحياة الرهبانية والنسكية في جبل سيناء وفي صحراء مصر.
 عاد وانزوى في صومعة في جبل ايزلا واجتمع اليه اخوة كثيرون فجعل لهم زياً خاصاً وفرض عليهم حلق الراس على شكل اكليل.
 بدأ بإصلاح الحياة الرهبانية وضبطها بقوانين وضعها عام 571م.
 وكما كان الحال، على كل من يريد اكتساب  الفلسفة المدنية، ان يؤموا أثينا مدينة الفلاسفة الشهيرة، هكذا كان على كل  من يرغب في تلقي الفلسفة الروحية، ان يقصد دير ربان مار إبراهيم المقدس  فيسجل نفسه في عداد أبنائه.
 بعد مرور سنين عديدة، وحينما توسعت وامتدت  الحياة الرهبانية والنسكية بواسطة مار ابراهام وابنائه الروحيين، تخرج من  جمعيته وهو لايزال على قيد الحياة، آباء شيدوا أديرة مقدسة مثله، ثم توفي  باكرام وانتقل الى حياة لا تبلى.
 "من كتاب الرؤساء، لتوما أسقف المرج، عربه الاب البير ابونا، الصفحات 21-23.
  يذكر ان نيافة الاسقف مار أوراهام، هو  ثالث أسقف تتم رسامته لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية خلال سنتين، بعد ان أنتخب  المجمع المقدس لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية والذي انعقد للفترة من 7 – 12 تشرين  الثاني 2016، في كنيسة مار يوحنا المعمدان في عنكاوا، اربيل، تحت رئاسة  قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريرك الكنيسة في العراق  والعالم.

 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سدني


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2019)

*مسيحيّون وإيزيديون وكاكائيون وشبك يفاجئون المسلمين في الموصل بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 متابعة وتصوير – جميل الجميل
  ضمن مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى  أقامت منظمة جسر إلى... (UPP الإيطالية) في إطار برامج السلام مبادرة  الأولى من نوعها في تاريخ نينوى وهي مبادرة تهنئة بالورود البيضاء والحلوى  بمناسبة عيد الفطر صباح هذا اليوم المصاف 4 حزيران 2019 في الموصل – حي  المثنى – جامع صدّيق رشّان.
  مجموعة من النشطاء من مكونات نينوى ،  تأنّقوا وتألّقوا وأخذوا معهم باقات من السلام تحت شعار "عيدكم عيدنا "  وشعارات "نينوى تجمعنا" وبمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك ، شباب وشابات يؤمنون  بالسلام ، يحوّلون العنف إلى وردة بيضاء ويتقاسمونها مع الجميع ليبنوا  عراقاً خالياً من الحرب والكراهية .
  بمشاركة من الإيزيديين والمسيحيين  والكاكائيين والشبك من قرى وبلدات سهل نينوى وضمن إحتفلوا أهالي حيّ المثنى  بعيد الفطر المبارك ، بعد أن إنتهت صلاة العيد وهنّأ ناشطوا سهل نينوى  المسلمين بالعيد وهم ينتظرونهم أن يخرجوا ومدّوا أياديهم ليعطوا لهم باقات  من الورود وأكياس من الحلوى ليشعروهم بالطمأنينة والحب والسلام.
  قال أركان كريم "كاكائي من قرية تلّ  اللبن" " نحن جهّزنا كلّ شيء لنفاجئ إخوتنا المسلمين بهذا العيد ونعطي لهم  وردة تذكارية مع حلوى من صميم قلوبنا لنفتح صفحات جديدة ونقلّل من الكراهية  وخطابات العنف والحرب ، قمنا بهذا الشيء لأنّنا نؤمن بأنّ السلام وحده  كفيل بمعالجة وإزالة كافة آثار الحروب ، ذهبنا لنقول لهم عيد فطر مبارك  وكلّ عام وأنتم بألف خير ، هذه المبادرات وحدها كفيلة بمعالجة هذا الشرخ  الإجتماعي الذي تواجه نينوى ، ولأنّ المبادرات أصبحت على عاتق المجتمع  المدني ، يجب علينا أن نروّج للتمدّن ونقوّي هذا الإصرار الجميل الذي  نمتلكه".
  أكّد عمر السالم منسّق مركز الموصل  لمشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى " حقيقة حينما فكّرنا بمبادرة تعزّز  وجود المكونات والأقليات في الموصل كانت هذه المبادرة لأنّنا نعرّف بأنّ  هذه المكوّنات تعيش بسلام وحبّ دائم ، وأيضا أردنا أن نعزّز وجودهم في  مدينة الموصل بعد أن فرّقتهم الحرب ، كانت مبادرة "عيدكم عيدنا" مبادرة  الأولى من نوعها في تاريخ نينوى ، ونشكر النشطاء الذين جاؤوا في وقتٍ مبكّر  ليشاركونا هذه المحبّة الكبيرة ، كما أنّ الحرب زائلة ومحبّتنا باقية إلى  الأبد ، نشكر إخوتنا من كافة المكوّنات لأنّهم جعلوا الموصل هذا اليوم  بيضاء جدّا بنقائهم وصفائهم وقلوبهم البيضاء ، مهما فرّقتنا المشاكل ،  المحبّة تجمعنا تحت خيمة الإنسانية".
  وأضاف ستيفن حبّو "مسيحي من بغديدا" 24 "  فرحت جدا حينما رأيت كلّ هؤلاء الناس يأخذون وردة ويبتسمون ويشكروننا على  هذه المبادرة ، لقد أسعدتهم المبادرة وأسعدتنا نحن أيضا كوننا ذهبنا إلى  هناك وكانت مفاجأة لهم".
  وأشارت جولي "إيزيدية من بعشيقة"  "  حينما كنت أوزّع الورود للمسلمات كنّ يشكرنني ويوجّهن لي أسمى عبارات  المحبّة والسلام ، كما شكرني الجميع لهذه المبادرة وأكّدوا تعاطفهم معي في  هذه المبادرة ، لقد كان شعور لا يوصف ، مليء بالمحبّة".
  فيما قال محمود الشبكي " لا بدّ أن نعزز  مفاهيم التعايش وتقبّل الآخر كون الحرب لم تجلب لنا نتيجة وكون العنف قد  دمّر نينوى وأهلها بصورة عامة ، وعلى الجميع أن يعي أنّ هذه المبادرات  ستساعد على التخلّص من أفكار العنف والحرب والكراهية ، وأنّ هذا العمل  يحتاج إلى الكثير من الوقت كي يتحقق بين الجميع ، نقول عيد فطر مبارك وكلّ  عام وجميع المسلمين بخير".
  أكّد مواطنون مسلمون من مدينة الموصل أنّ  هذه المبادرة من المبادرات المهمّة جدا ، وعبّروا عن شكرهم للمسيحيين  والإيزيديين والكاكائيين والشبك ووجّهوا رسالة لهم لأن يعودوا إلى بيوتهم  وأعمالهم في مدينة الموصل لمواصلة الحياة مرّة أخرى بعد أن أنتهت كافة  ملامح الحرب".
 جدير ذكره بأنّ مشروع مدّ الجسور بين  مجتمعات نينوى بمرحلته الثانية قد شمل جانبين : الجانب الأول هو إعادة بناء  وتأهيل مجموعة من المدارس في محافظة نينوى وبناء قدرات الكادر التربوي  وإقامة فعّاليات تعزز السلام مع الطلبة، والقسم الثاني بدأ ببناء قدرات  نشطاء المجتمع المدني في مواضيع عديدة وتنمية قدراتهم ليكونوا وكلاء السلام  في مدنهم ومانعي الصراعات ، وشمل عدّة أنشطة وفعاليات وحملات والعمل مع  الإذاعات لبث برامج السلام ، والمشروع ممّول من الوزارة الفدرالية للتعاون  الإقتصادي والتنمية وتنفيذ منظمة جسر إلى (UPPالإيطالية).


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2019)

*مسيحيّون وإيزيديون وكاكائيون وشبك يفاجئون المسلمين في الموصل بمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 متابعة وتصوير – جميل الجميل
  ضمن مشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى  أقامت منظمة جسر إلى... (UPP الإيطالية) في إطار برامج السلام مبادرة  الأولى من نوعها في تاريخ نينوى وهي مبادرة تهنئة بالورود البيضاء والحلوى  بمناسبة عيد الفطر صباح هذا اليوم المصاف 4 حزيران 2019 في الموصل – حي  المثنى – جامع صدّيق رشّان.
  مجموعة من النشطاء من مكونات نينوى ،  تأنّقوا وتألّقوا وأخذوا معهم باقات من السلام تحت شعار "عيدكم عيدنا "  وشعارات "نينوى تجمعنا" وبمناسبة عيد الفطر المبارك ، شباب وشابات يؤمنون  بالسلام ، يحوّلون العنف إلى وردة بيضاء ويتقاسمونها مع الجميع ليبنوا  عراقاً خالياً من الحرب والكراهية .
  بمشاركة من الإيزيديين والمسيحيين  والكاكائيين والشبك من قرى وبلدات سهل نينوى وضمن إحتفلوا أهالي حيّ المثنى  بعيد الفطر المبارك ، بعد أن إنتهت صلاة العيد وهنّأ ناشطوا سهل نينوى  المسلمين بالعيد وهم ينتظرونهم أن يخرجوا ومدّوا أياديهم ليعطوا لهم باقات  من الورود وأكياس من الحلوى ليشعروهم بالطمأنينة والحب والسلام.
  قال أركان كريم "كاكائي من قرية تلّ  اللبن" " نحن جهّزنا كلّ شيء لنفاجئ إخوتنا المسلمين بهذا العيد ونعطي لهم  وردة تذكارية مع حلوى من صميم قلوبنا لنفتح صفحات جديدة ونقلّل من الكراهية  وخطابات العنف والحرب ، قمنا بهذا الشيء لأنّنا نؤمن بأنّ السلام وحده  كفيل بمعالجة وإزالة كافة آثار الحروب ، ذهبنا لنقول لهم عيد فطر مبارك  وكلّ عام وأنتم بألف خير ، هذه المبادرات وحدها كفيلة بمعالجة هذا الشرخ  الإجتماعي الذي تواجه نينوى ، ولأنّ المبادرات أصبحت على عاتق المجتمع  المدني ، يجب علينا أن نروّج للتمدّن ونقوّي هذا الإصرار الجميل الذي  نمتلكه".
  أكّد عمر السالم منسّق مركز الموصل  لمشروع مدّ الجسور بين مجتمعات نينوى " حقيقة حينما فكّرنا بمبادرة تعزّز  وجود المكونات والأقليات في الموصل كانت هذه المبادرة لأنّنا نعرّف بأنّ  هذه المكوّنات تعيش بسلام وحبّ دائم ، وأيضا أردنا أن نعزّز وجودهم في  مدينة الموصل بعد أن فرّقتهم الحرب ، كانت مبادرة "عيدكم عيدنا" مبادرة  الأولى من نوعها في تاريخ نينوى ، ونشكر النشطاء الذين جاؤوا في وقتٍ مبكّر  ليشاركونا هذه المحبّة الكبيرة ، كما أنّ الحرب زائلة ومحبّتنا باقية إلى  الأبد ، نشكر إخوتنا من كافة المكوّنات لأنّهم جعلوا الموصل هذا اليوم  بيضاء جدّا بنقائهم وصفائهم وقلوبهم البيضاء ، مهما فرّقتنا المشاكل ،  المحبّة تجمعنا تحت خيمة الإنسانية".
  وأضاف ستيفن حبّو "مسيحي من بغديدا" 24 "  فرحت جدا حينما رأيت كلّ هؤلاء الناس يأخذون وردة ويبتسمون ويشكروننا على  هذه المبادرة ، لقد أسعدتهم المبادرة وأسعدتنا نحن أيضا كوننا ذهبنا إلى  هناك وكانت مفاجأة لهم".
  وأشارت جولي "إيزيدية من بعشيقة"  "  حينما كنت أوزّع الورود للمسلمات كنّ يشكرنني ويوجّهن لي أسمى عبارات  المحبّة والسلام ، كما شكرني الجميع لهذه المبادرة وأكّدوا تعاطفهم معي في  هذه المبادرة ، لقد كان شعور لا يوصف ، مليء بالمحبّة".
  فيما قال محمود الشبكي " لا بدّ أن نعزز  مفاهيم التعايش وتقبّل الآخر كون الحرب لم تجلب لنا نتيجة وكون العنف قد  دمّر نينوى وأهلها بصورة عامة ، وعلى الجميع أن يعي أنّ هذه المبادرات  ستساعد على التخلّص من أفكار العنف والحرب والكراهية ، وأنّ هذا العمل  يحتاج إلى الكثير من الوقت كي يتحقق بين الجميع ، نقول عيد فطر مبارك وكلّ  عام وجميع المسلمين بخير".
  أكّد مواطنون مسلمون من مدينة الموصل أنّ  هذه المبادرة من المبادرات المهمّة جدا ، وعبّروا عن شكرهم للمسيحيين  والإيزيديين والكاكائيين والشبك ووجّهوا رسالة لهم لأن يعودوا إلى بيوتهم  وأعمالهم في مدينة الموصل لمواصلة الحياة مرّة أخرى بعد أن أنتهت كافة  ملامح الحرب".
 جدير ذكره بأنّ مشروع مدّ الجسور بين  مجتمعات نينوى بمرحلته الثانية قد شمل جانبين : الجانب الأول هو إعادة بناء  وتأهيل مجموعة من المدارس في محافظة نينوى وبناء قدرات الكادر التربوي  وإقامة فعّاليات تعزز السلام مع الطلبة، والقسم الثاني بدأ ببناء قدرات  نشطاء المجتمع المدني في مواضيع عديدة وتنمية قدراتهم ليكونوا وكلاء السلام  في مدنهم ومانعي الصراعات ، وشمل عدّة أنشطة وفعاليات وحملات والعمل مع  الإذاعات لبث برامج السلام ، والمشروع ممّول من الوزارة الفدرالية للتعاون  الإقتصادي والتنمية وتنفيذ منظمة جسر إلى (UPPالإيطالية).


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2019)

*المسيحيون في سهل نينوى بين الإبادة السابقة والتمييز الحالي ضدهم من قبل الحكومة المحلية*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - لينغا/
 عبّر مواطنون إيزيديون ومسيحيّون  وكاكائيون وشبك عن إستيائهم من القرارات المجحفة بحقهم من قبل الحكومة  كونها تساعد على التوترات الداخلية وتزيد من المشاكل العامة في المنطقة  وتضرب الإستقرار عرض الحائط وتزيد من طوابير الوقوف على محطّات تعبئة  الوقود.
 وناشد نشطاء مكوّنات سهل نينوى على  صفحاتهم في وسائل التواصل الإجتماعي الحكومة العراقية والمجتمع الدولي وضع  حد للتمييز الذي يتلقّونه من الحكومة المحلية في محافظة نينوى وجاء ذلك  خلال البيان الذي أصدره مدير فرع نينوى للمنتوجات النفطية حيث قال انه  ”سيتم تخصيص بطاقة وقودية للتزوّد بالبنزين للمركبات في مناطق الحمدانية،  الشيخان، برطلة والقوش فقط وقضاء الموصل ليس مشمولا في البطاقة الوقودية”.  وأكّد مواطنون من برطلة وبعشيقة عن أنّ هذا القرار يجب أن يتم النظر فيه  مرّة أخرى لما فيه من ظلم لحقوق الأقليات، وعلى ممثّلي المكونات في محافظة  نينوى أن يتحرّكوا في السرعة القصوى لحلحلة هذه المشكلة. سهل نينوى لا زال  منطقة منكوبة لحد اليوم بعد تحريره من عصابات داعش الإرهابية، وتطبيق هذه  الآلية في سهل نينوى دون غيرها من الوحدات الإدارية يعتبر تمييزا سلبيا  لهذه المكونات الأصلية التي عانت الكثير من الظلم.
 ويعدّ السهل الموطن  التاريخي لمسيحيي العراق وما يزال بها تواجد مسيحي مكثف إلى جانب تواجد  الايزيديين والتركمان والشبك والكاكائيين والعرب. جدير بالذكر بأنّ سهل  نينوى (بالسريانية: “ـ•ـ«ـ¬ـگ ـ•ـ¢ـ‌ـ¢ـکـگ”، “دشتا دنينوي”) هي منطقة جغرافية تابعة  لمحافظة نينوى شمال العراق إلى شمال وغرب مدينة الموصل. وتتألف من ثلاث  أقضية هي الحمدانية والشيخان وتلكيف.


----------



## paul iraqe (5 يونيو 2019)

*مدرستان تابعتان للكنيسة الكلدانية تحققان نسبة نجاح كاملة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 حققت مدرستان من المدارس الأهلية التابعة للكنيسة الكلدانية، نسبة نجاح 100% في نتائجها النهائية للسنة الدراسية 2018-2019.
 فقد أفادت بهذا الصدد الأم فيليب، مديرة  المرحلة الابتدائية لمدرسة مار يوحنا الحبيب الأهلية المختلطة، بإدارة  الراهبات بنات مريم الكلدانيات، أنه أضافة إلى أن مدرستهن حققت نسبة نجاح  كاملة، فإن ثلاثة من الطلاب، أحرزوا معدل 100 بالمائة، متفوقين في كل  المواد، وأن 25 آخرين حققوا معدل 99 بالمائة فما فوق، ولفتت الانتباه إلى  أن نسبة النجاح هذه تحققت على مجموع 180 من طلاب وطالبات مدرسة مار يوحنا  الحبيب.
  وأكد في الشأن عينه الاستاذ سعد الله عبد  حسيب زلفا، معاون مدير مدرسة مريم البتول الأهلية، في كنيسة مار كوركيس،  الغدير، اعتزازه واعتزاز المدير الاستاذ موفق يوسف ججو، أن مدرستهم، حققت  نسبة نجاح كاملة، وأن الطالب الأول على المدرسة، حصل على معدل 98,7 %.
 مع دعائنا وتهانينا للنتيجة الباهرة التي  حققتها مدرسة مار يوحنا الحبيب بهذا التفوق المتميز، وكذلك على نسبة النجاح  الكاملة لمدرسة مريم البتول، متمنين لهم ولطلابنا المباركين، في هاتين  المدرستين وسائر المدارس العراقية، كل نجاح وازدهار.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2019)

*بمشاركة المدير العام للدراسة السريانية، تجمع تربويون يكرم السيدة وردية وردة انويا*




 
 عشارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد

 شارك السيد عماد سالم ججو المدير العام  للدراسة السريانية في حضور حفل تكريم التربوية الفاضلة (وردية وردة انويا)  والذي اقامه تجمع تربويون وذلك يوم الاثنين الموافق 3 حزيران في مقر التجمع  في بغداد، بحضور جمع من اعضاء الامانة العامة للتجمع وعدد من المتقاعدين  والموظفين في وزارة التربية.

 وقدم السيد محمد جواد الموسوي الامين  العام للتجمع، درع الابداع للسيدة وردية تكريماً لها وامتناناً من (تجمع  تربويون) لما قدمته من العطاء التربوي للاجيال خلال اربعين عاماً في  مسيرتها التربوية. فيما قلد الاستاذ (الفنان) سامي محمود نائب الامين العام  للتجمع، قلادة الابداع للسيدة وردية عرفاناً ووفاءاً مشيراً الى ان هذا  التكريم هو اقل ما يقدم للتربويين المخلصين لمهنتهم.

 من جانبه ثمن السيد ججو عاليا قيام التجمع  بتكريم شخصية تربوية من المكون المسيحي (السيدة وردية) ، مقدما شكره  وتقديره للقائمين على هذا التكريم وعلى رأسهم الامين العام للتجمع.

 بدورها قدمت السيدة وردية شكرها وتقديرها  لتجمع تربويون، واعربت عن فرحتها بالتكريم مشيرة الى انه التكريم الاول  الذي تناله رغم مسيرتها الناجحة على مدى 40 عاما في التعليم.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2019)

*لسيدة باسكال وردا تشرف على بعض مراحل اعادة بناء مدرسة قرقوش التي تعرضت للتدمير اثناء احتلال داعش لقضاء الحمدانية*



 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 اشرفت السيدة باسكال وردا رئيسة  منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ميدانيا على بعض مراحل رفع الانقاض لمدرسة  قرقوش الابتدائية في مركز قضاء الحمدانية / محافظة نينوى تمهيدا لأعادة  بناء تلك المدرسة التي تعرضت للتدمير الكامل خلال مرحلة غزو داعش للحمدانية  ضمن مخططها الارهابي المعروف في احتلال محافظة نينوى.
 لقد تفقدت  السيدة وردا الموقع يومي السبت والاحد 1-2/6/2019 برفقة السيدين لويس مرقوس  ايوب نائب رئيس منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان ويوحنا يوسف توايا رئيس فرع  المنظمة في اربيل وفرحان يوسف سمعان عضو الهيئة العامة للمنظمة.
 يشار  الى ان منظمة حمورابي لحقوق الانسان اخذت على عاتقها تنفيذ المشروع بدعم من  شركاء فرنسيين وقد رسى تنفيذ المشروع على شركة النخوة للمقاولات.
 هذا  وقد انطلقت نهار يوم 29 آيار 2019 اعمال رفع الانقاض بعد ان واصلت منظمة  حمورابي لحقوق الانسان استكمال جميع الموافقات الاصولية، من وزارة التربية  في الحكومة الاتحادية ومديرية تربية الحمدانية، وقد حددت فترة الانجاز بـ (  300 ) يوم بأثنى عشر صفا مع البنايات الادارية الاخرى.
 ومن المناسب أن  نشير الى اهمية انطلاق اعادة بناء هذه المدرسة في هذا اليوم انه يأتي  بمناسبة مرور مئة عام على بنائها حيث كانت اول مدرسة تشيد هناك وهذا فيه  قيمة رمزية فقد درست فيها اجيال من ابناء الحمدانية، علما انه تم الحفاظ  على تصميمها الهندسي السابق.
 هذا وتتولى شركة النخوة الهندسية  للمقاولات العامة المحدودة تنفيذ هذا المشروع وبمواصفات حديثة تنسجم مع  متطلبات الدراسة والتطور العلمي.
 يشار الى ان منظمة حمورابي تتولى  انجاز عدد من الانشطة واعمال الترميم في مناطق سهل نينوى من بينها اعادة  تنوير عدد من الشوارع وترميم اكثر من سبعين دارا سكنيا في عدد من مدن  وبلدات سهل نينوى.




















​


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يترأس الجلسة الأخيرة للمجلس الإستشاري البطريركي الأعلى بمناسبة انتهاء ولايته*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 في تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء يوم  الأربعاء ظ¥ حزيران ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، ترأس غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، الجلسة الأخيرة للمجلس  الإستشاري البطريركي الأعلى بمناسبة انتهاء ولايته، وذلك في مقرّ الكرسي  البطريركي، المتحف، بيروت.
     حضر الإجتماع صاحبا السيادة: مار  باسيليوس جرجس القس موسى الزائر الرسولي في أستراليا ونيوزيلندا، ومار  يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت البطريركية، والخوراسقف إيلي  حمزو، والخوراسقف جوزف شمعي، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والأب  كريم كلش، وأعضاء المجلس.
     خلال الإجتماع، وجّه غبطة أبينا  البطريرك كلمة أبوية قدّم خلالها الشكر الجزيل لأعضاء المجلس لمشاركتهم  بفعالية وأمانة وإخلاص وتفانٍ في اجتماعات المجلس طيلة مدّة ولايته،  متمنّياً لهم ولعائلاتهم دوام النجاح وفيض النِّعَم والبركات، سائلاً الله  بشفاعة أمّه مريم العذراء أن ينير دربهم في رسالتهم الهامّة في تنشئة  أولادهم التنشئة المسيحية الصالحة وفي خدمة الكنيسة والوطن.
     وختم غبطته كلمته مؤكّداً لأعضاء  المجلس محبّته وتقديره لجهودهم، طالباً صلاتهم من أجل أن يوفّقه الرب في  خدمة أبناء الكنيسة المنتشرين في لبنان وبلاد الشرق وعالم الإنتشار.
     وألقت المحامية الأستاذة ماي بولس  أمينة سرّ المجلس، كلمة بالأصالة عن نفسها وبالنيابة عن أعضاء المجلس، شكرت  فيها غبطته على الثقة التي منحها للأعضاء وهي قيمة مضافة ومحطّ فخرهم  واعتزازهم، مثمّنةً جهود غبطته في رعاية أبناء الكنيسة في لبنان وفي بلاد  الشرق والعالم، وداعيةً لغبطته بالعمر المديد مقروناً بالصحّة والعافية  ليتابع مسيرته الجليلة والرائدة في رعاية الكنيسة راعياً صالحاً ومدبّراً  حكيماً وأميناً.
     ثمّ قدّم السيّد أمين فاخوري درعاً  تذكارياً لغبطته باسم أعضاء المجلس، عربون محبّة وشكر وتقدير، منوّهاً  بأعمال غبطته وإنجازاته الجليلة منذ تسلّمه رعاية الكنيسة منذ أكثر من عشر  سنوات، حيث يعاين الجميع ما يقوم به غبطته لرفع شأن الكنيسة والمؤمنين.
     وفي الختام، منح غبطته أعضاء البركة الأبوية لهم ولعائلاتهم.


----------



## paul iraqe (6 يونيو 2019)

*كلمة البطريرك الكردينال مار بشاره بطرس الرّاعي في افتتاح رياضة السّينودس المقدّس - بكركي*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام البطريركية الانطاكية السريانية المارونية/
 الأربعاء 5 حزيران 2019

   إخواني السّادة المطارنة الأجلّاء،



يسعدني أن أرحِّب بكم في هذا الكرسي البطريركيّ، ومعًا نشكر الله على  أنّه يجمعنا بعنايته في هذه الرّياضة السّنويّة التي نرجوها مثمرةً في حياة  كلّ واحدٍ منّا. وإنّنا نحيّي إخواننا السّادة المطارنة الذين لم يتمكّنوا  من المشاركة معنا، ولكنّهم يرافقوننا بصلواتهم ونحن نذكرهم من جهتنا في  صلاتنا. نجتمع وفي القلب غصّةٌ على غياب المثلَّثَي الرّحمة: أبينا  البطريرك الكردينال مار نصرالله بطرس صفير، وأخينا المطران رولان أبو جوده.  وقد انتقلا إلى بيت الآب في غضون عشرة أيّام: المطران رولان في 2 أيّار،  والبطريرك مار نصرالله بطرس في 12 منه. نصلّي الآن "الأبانا والسّلام"  لراحة نفسيهما، ولكي يعوّض الله على كنيستنا برعاة صالحين.
 


ومعًا نحيّي مرشد الرّياضة عزيزنا الأب جوزف بو رعد، المدبّر العام في  الرّهبانيّة الأنطونيّة الجليلة. ونشكره مسبقًا على مواعظ الرّياضة وما  يتّصل بها، لا سيّما وأنّه يقيم معنا طيلة أيّامها. ونثمّن منذ البداية  الموضوع العام الذي اختاره لها: "من صلاتهم تعرفونهم".
 
        فالصّلاة الصّادرة من القلب،  والنّابعة من كلام الله، والنّاضجة بالتأمّل، والظّاهرة في الأقوال  والأفعال والمسلك، والبالغة ملء الاتّحاد بالله، إنّما تكوّن شخصيّة  المؤمنين عامّة ورعاة الكنيسة خاصّة.



ندخل الرّياضة وقلوبنا قلقةٌ على الحالة المتردّية التي يعيشها لبنان  وبلدان المنطقة، والتي لا توحي بالسّلام والاستقرار من ناحية السّياسات  الدّوليّة والنّزاعات الإقليميّة والمحلّيّة.
 
        فعندنا في لبنان نزاعاتٌ سياسيّةٌ  تتحوّل إلى مذهبيّةٍ تشوّه ثقافة الميثاق الوطنيّ والعيش المشترك وصيغة  المشاركة المتوازنة في الحكم والإدارة. وإذا بهذه الرّوح السّياسيّة –  المذهبيّة تتدخّل في أمور الإدارة والقضاء وأحكام المحاكم والجيش وقوى  الأمن وسواها من الأجهزة الأمنيّة وفقًا لمصالحها، وتعمد إلى زعزعة الثّقة  بها. ما يعني أنّ أهل الحكم، وبكل اسف، أنفسهم يهدمون المؤسّسات العامّة،  ويقوِّضون أسس الدّولة القويّة ذات الهيبة، دولة القانون والعدالة. فلا  يمكن الاستمرار في هذه الحالة على حساب الشّعب الذي يعاني من أزمةٍ  إقتصاديّةٍ ومعيشيّةٍ واجتماعيّةٍ خانقة.

        أمّا في المنطقة الشّرق أوسطيّة،  ففضلًا عن الحروب والنّزاعات الآخذة في هدمها وإضعافها وإفقارها وكسر  قدراتها وتهجير شعوبها واستباحة أراضيها وجعلها مسرحًا للمنظّمات  الإرهابيّة والحركات التّشدّديّة، هناك الخطر الأكبر الذي يقضي على هويّتها  وحقوق مواطنيها، والمعروف بصفقة القرن السّياسيّة الإقليميّة والدّوليّة.  وهي العمل على توطين الفلسطينيّين والنّازحين السّوريّين في البلدان التي  تستضيفهم بإغراءات ماليّة تُدفع لسلطات هذه الدّول. وإذا بالأجواء  النّفسيّة وإبراز المصالح تسعى إلى جعل التّوطين في أذهان النّاس أمرًا  واقعًا أو قدرًا لا مفرّ منه.

        نقول كلّ هذه الأمور في مستهلّ  رياضتنا الرّوحيّة لكي نكثر الصّلاة التي إذا صدرت من قلوبٍ مؤمنةٍ، نالت  مبتغاها، كما وعد الرّبّ يسوع في الإنجيل أكثر من مرّة.



وإذ تتزامن رياضتنا مع عيد الفطر السّعيد، فإنّا نهنّئ الإخوة المسلمين  في لبنان والعالم العربيّ وفي العالم أجمع، راجين أن يكون العيد موسم خير  وبركة وسلامٍ واستقرار. ولكن آلمتنا مأساة مقتل أربعة من عناصر الجيش وقوى  الأمن الدّاخليّ في طرابلس، ليلة العيد، على يد مجرمٍ منتمٍ إلى "داعش".  فإنّا نعزّي أهلهم والجيش اللّبنانيّ وقوى الأمن الدّاخليّ، راجين للشهداء  إكليل المجد في السّماء وللجرحى الشّفاء العاجل.
 


تجدون في برنامج الرّياضة الرّوحيّة زيارة قداسة بطريرك صربيا Irinej  للرّوم الأرثوذكس الجمعة 7 حزيران السّاعة السّادسة مساء إلى الصّرح  البطريركيّ، مع غبطة البطريرك يوحنّا العاشر، بطريرك أنطاكية وسائر المشرق  للرّوم الأرثوذكس الذي يستضيفه، والوفد المرافق. هذه مبادرةٌ أخويّةٌ  مشكورةٌ منهما. تدوم الزّيارة ساعةً وفقًا للبرنامج المعَدّ لها.
 


أمّا صباح السبت فنختم الرّياضة بالقدّاس الإلهيّ السّاعة التّاسعة.  وتتخلّله رتبة تبريك الميرون. يشارك في الاحتفال، إلى جانبكم، أيّها الإخوة  السّادة المطارنة، الرّؤساء العامّون والعامّات وكهنة ورهبان وراهبات  وعلمانيّون، تعبيرًا عن الشّركة الرّوحيّة بين البطريرك "الأب والرأس"  ورعاة الكنيسة وأبنائها وبناتها. وعند السّاعة الحادية عشرة نفتتح المتحف  الذي أعدنا تكوينه وأغنينا محتواه بما توفّر في الكرسي البطريركيّ من هدايا  للبطاركة والبطريركيّة.
 


إنّنا نضع تحت أنوار الرّوح القدس،  وشفاعة أمّنا مريم العذراء، هذه الرّياضة الرّوحيّة ومواعظها، ملتمسين  "انفتاح أذهاننا لنفهم الكتب" (راجع لو 45:24)، لمجد الله وخير نفوسنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يونيو 2019)

*كلارا عوديشو رئيسة كتلة المجلس الشعبي في برلمان كورستان تجتمع مع مخاترة قرى شعبنا في منطقة صبنا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اجتمعت النائبة كلارا عوديشو بحضور السيد  بنيامين عضو مجلس الشعبي مع مخاترة قرى شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في  منطقة صبنا (تن و ارادن و اينشكي و بيناثا و بيبيدي و بليجاني و همزية و  سرسنك و بادرش و دهي ) و تحدثت لهم عن دورها و عملها في البرلمان ولجانه و  عن مبادئنا القومية و اهدافنا في الجانب التشريعي و الخدمي و كافة المجالات  الاخرى وماهي انجازاتها لحد الان و استمعت لمشاكلهم و معاناتهم و كيفية  ايجاد الحلول امام التحديات القائمة للمحافظة و تعزيز لوجودنا في وطننا،  كما قدمت لهم الشكر لتعاونهم و حضورهم و شرح معاناتهم و هذا دليل لشعورهم  بالمسوؤلية .
 كما شكرت وثمنت جهود كادر قناة عشتار الفضائية لتواجدهم دائما في كافة المناسبات و نشاطات شعبنا.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يونيو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يصل إلى مطار أربيل الدولي في زيارة إلى أبرشية الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان - العراق*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك/
   في تمام الساعة الرابعة من بعد ظهر يوم  الخميس ظ¦ حزيران ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، وصل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث  يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، إلى مطار أربيل الدولي، في زيارة  راعوية إلى أبرشية الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان - العراق، حيث سيحتفل غبطته  برسامة الخوراسقف نزار سمعان أسقفاً معاوناً مع حقّ الخلافة لأبرشية الموصل  وكركوك وكوردستان.
     في قاعة الشرف بمطار أربيل، كان  باستقبال غبطته صاحبا السيادة مار يوحنّا بطرس موشي رئيس أساقفة الموصل  وكركوك وكوردستان، ومار أفرام يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب  البطريركي على البصرة والخليج العربي وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، وصاحب  النيافة مار نيقوديموس داود شرف مطران أبرشية الموصل وكوردستان للسريان  الأرثوذكس، والأسقف المنتخَب الخوراسقف نزار سمعان، والأستاذ خالد طليا  مدير ديوان الوقف المسيحي في إقليم كوردستان، والأب مجيد عطالله سكرتير  مطرانية الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان.
     يرافق غبطتَه في هذه الزيارة صاحبا  السيادة: مار باسيليوس جرجس القس موسى الزائر الرسولي في أستراليا  ونيوزيلندا، ومار يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية بيروت  البطريركية، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية.
     وبعد استراحة قصيرة، انتقل غبطته إلى مقرّ إقامته في دار مطرانية الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان في البلدة السريانية قره قوش (بخديدا).


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يونيو 2019)

*انطلاق دورة تنشئة معلمي التعليم المسيحي الثانية عشرة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ستيفان شاني/
 انطلقت مساء يوم الخميس الموافق ظ¦ حزيران  ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ© وعلى قاعة كنيسة مار كوركيس دورة تنشئة معلمي المسيحي الثانية عشرة في  ايبارشية أربيل الكلدانية تحت عنوان "معلم التعليم المسيحي؛ المربي"،  وتستمر لأربعة أيام بإشراف الأستاذ ريمون الخوري مدير أكاديمية القيادة في  لبنان وبمشاركة ظ¨ظ¥  معلم ومعلمة.
 تتناول مواضيع هذه الدورة شخصية معلم  التعليم المسيحي والفضائل والقيم ذات العلاقة ، وكيفية اكتساب المهارات  اللازمة لمرافقة تلامذة التعليم المسيحي .


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يونيو 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يتلقى رسالة شكر من غبطة البطريرك مار أغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اعلام البطريركية الكلدانية/
 تلقى يوم الخميس 6 حزيران 2019، صاحب  الغبطة والنيافة البطريرك الكردينال مار لويس روفائيل ساكو، رسالة شكر من  أخيه غبطة البطريرك مار أغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان، بطريرك السريان  الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، وذلك جوابا على رسالة التهنئة التي كان غبطة أبينا  البطريرك قد أرسلها للتهنئة برسامة سيادة الأسقف الجديد نزار سمعان المنتخب  مساعداً مع حق الخلافة لرئيس أساقفة أبرشية الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان  السريان الكاثوليكية.
 وفيما يلي نص الرسالتين.


----------



## paul iraqe (7 يونيو 2019)

*تأهيل الملعب الكبير لنادي تللسقف الرياضي*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 قامت القيادية في المجلس الشعبي الكلداني  السرياني الاشوري رائدة اوراها داود والهيئة الإدارية لنادي تللسقف الرياضي  بزيارة الاستاذ ادريس علي لتهنئته لاستلامه منصب مسؤول لجنة محلية تلكيف  للحزب الديمقراطي الكوردستاني في تللسقف ،  وقام باستقبالهم بحفاوة بالغة  وقد تجاوب لطلب الكابتن عامر يعقوب رئيس نادي تللسقف الرياضي بتخصيص  آلآليات ( الگريدر  والشفل الصغير الاحمر )  الخاصة ببلدية تلكيف ،، لتنظيف  وتعديل وتصفير الملعب الكبير في حي النور في تللسقف ، لتأهيله لاقامة  البطولات الخارجية والداخلية . كما ساهم الكابتن عامر يعقوب رئيس النادي  آليته الخاصة ( الشفل الكبير الاصفر  ) طوعيا ..
 الخطوة الاولى لاعادة تأهيل الملعب تتمثل بتنظيف الملعب من الانقاض ومخلفات الدواعش  ،
 المرحلة الثانية .. تعديل ارضية الملعب من قبل بلدية تلكيف بتخصيص آلية ( الگريدر ) لتصفير الارضية ..
 المرحلة الثالثة ،، تصفير الملعب .
 قدم الوفد شكره  للاستاذ ادريس علي مسؤول  لجنة محلية تلكيف للحزب الديمقراطي و الاستاذ مهدي مدير بلدية تلكيف  لتعاونه مع نادي تللسقف الرياضي لخدمة الرياضة والرياضيين ومساهة الكابتن  عامر رئيس نادي تللسقف بآليته ( الشفل ) الخاصة طوعيا ً .
 كما شكروا كل من ساهم ويساهم لتقديم خدماته ليست مقدمة لشخص وانما الى ابناء وشباب المنطقة ..


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2019)

*وفد من الطائفة الارمنية برئاسة نيافة المطران د.آفاك آسادوريان يزور مقر المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في أربيل عنكاوا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 أعداد: قسم الأخبار

 قام وفد من طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في  العراق واقليم كوردستان برئاسة نيافة المطران د.آفاك آسادوريان رئيس طائفة  الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق الامين العام لمجلس رؤساء الطوائف المسيحية في  العراق بزيارة مقر المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في أربيل  عنكاوا وكان باستقبال الوفد رئيس المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري  جميل زيتو وعدد من أعضاء المكتب السياسي للمجلس الشعبي هالان هرمز والقاضي  رائد اسحاق وجميل ابراهيم وعضو اللجنة المركزية للمجلس الشعبي رفيقة ساكا
 وضم الوفد الزائر المدير العام لقناة  عشتار الفضائية رازميك مراديان ورئيس لجنة سهل نينوى للأرمن شانت مراديان  وسكرتير المطران آفاك (فاهيك أفيدسيان) وخلال اللقاء قدم نيافة المطران  آفاك التهاني الى المجلس الشعبي بمناسبة الذكرى الثانية عشرة لتأسيسه وجرى  خلال اللقاء ايضا حديث ودي بين الجانبين تناول مسيرة المجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الاشوري منذ تأسيسه في الفين وخمسة ولحد الان ودوره في  تحقيق القدر الاكبر من حقوق شعبنا واهدافه ومن بينها تثبيت الحكم الذاتي  لشعبنا في مناطق تواجده التأريخية وكانت هذه المطالبة من لدن الاستاذ سركيس  آغاجان وتثبيت التسمية الموحدة لشعبنا في دستور اقليم كوردستان
 كما تناول الحديث التحديات التي تواجه  ابناء شعبنا في الوقت الراهن وضرورة العمل على تجاوزها والتنسيق مع الجهات  المسؤولة في الحكومة الاتحادية وحكومة اقليم كوردستان لغرض تثبيت الحق  الشرعي للحكم الذاتي في دستور كليهما وابدى نيافة المطران الدكتور آفاك  تفهمه وقبوله بكل ماطرح في اللقاء مقدما الشكر والتقدير الى الاستاذ سركيس  آغاجان للجهود الكبيرة التي بذلها في تخصيص قطع الاراضي لبناء كنيسة الصليب  المقدس للأرمن في عنكاوا وكنيسة مار نيرسيس شنورهالي للأرمن في دهوك  وكنائس اخرى في قريتي افزروك وهاورسيك الارمنيتين في قضاء زاخو وبناء قرية  آغاجانيان في سهل نينوى هذه القرية التي جمعت ابناء الطائفة الارمنية  فأطلقوا اسم الاستاذ آغاجان على قريتهم

 وفي ختام الزيارة ودع نيافته بمثل ما استقبل به من حفاوة وتكريم


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يزور دير العائلة المقدسة للراهبات الأفراميات ويحتفل بقداس ليلة عيد العنصرة، قره قوش، العراق*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 مساء يوم السبت ظ¨ حزيران ظ¢ظ ظ،ظ©، زار غبطة  أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الأنطاكي، دير العائلة المقدسة لجمعية الراهبات الأفراميات بنات أمّ  الرحمة، في قره قوش (بخديدا)، العراق.
     احتفل غبطته بالقداس في كابيلا الدير بمناسبة ليلة عيد العنصرة وهو حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ.
     وفي موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، تحدّث  غبطته عن حلول الروح القدس على التلاميذ يوم العنصرة، حيث ملأهم قوّةً  وحكمةً لينطلقوا ويعلنوا البشرى السارّة بإنجيل المحبّة والفرح والسلام  وينشروها في أقطار المسكونة، متأمّلاً بمواهب الروح القدس وعطاياه التي  تغني المؤمن وتؤكّد حضور الرب في حياته.
     ونوّه غبطته إلى أننا نحتاج اليوم إلى  التعزية الروحية التي تعطينا ملء الثقة بالرب يسوع الذي وعدنا أن يكون  معنا رغم الصعوبات والتحدّيات، مشدّداً على أهمّية العيش بحسب مقتضيات  الدعوة التي إليها دعانا الرب ولها كرّسنا نفوسنا، فنفعِّل مواهب الروح  القدس في حياتنا لنكون شاهدين لمحبّته وخلاصه على الدوام.
     شارك في القداس أصحابُ السيادة: مار  يوحنّا بطرس موشي رئيس أساقفة الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان، ومار برنابا يوسف  حبش مطران أبرشية سيّدة النجاة في الولايات المتّحدة الأميركية، ومار أفرام  يوسف عبّا رئيس أساقفة بغداد والنائب البطريركي على البصرة والخليج العربي  وأمين سرّ السينودس المقدس، ومار يوحنّا جهاد بطّاح النائب العام لأبرشية  بيروت البطريركية، ومار نثنائيل نزار سمعان الأسقف المعاون لأبرشية الموصل  وكركوك وكوردستان، والأب خوسيه ناحوم سالاس القائم بأعمال السفارة البابوية  في العراق والأردن، والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والأب مجيد  عطالله سكرتير مطرانية الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان، والأب روني موميكا كاهن  رعية مار أفرام في قره قوش، والراهبتان الأفراميتان مريم ياكو ووفاء ششّا.
     وبعد البركة الختامية، تفقّد غبطته  الدير وحضانة الأطفال التي تديرها الراهبات الأفراميات، مباركاً الراهبات  والكادر المعاون لهنّ، مثنياً على عملهنّ وخدمتهنّ للكنيسة والمؤمنين في  قره قوش.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2019)

*البطريرك الراعي يترأس القداس في ختام الرياضة الروحية لسينودس الأساقفة*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- أبونا/

 ترأس البطريرك الماروني الكاردينال مار  بشارة بطرس الراعي قداس اختتام رياضة السينودس المقدس وتبريك الميرون،  بمشاركة مطارنة لبنان وبلدان الإنتشار والرؤساء العامين والعامات، في حضور  لفيف من الشخصيات العامة والمؤمنين.
 ومتطرقًا إلى الآية الإنجيلية "أحبّوا  أعداءكم، وصلّوا من أجل مضطهديكم، لتصيروا أبناء أبيكم الذي في السّماوات"  (متى 5: 43-45)، قال البطريرك الراعي في عظته: "بهذه الصّيغة الآمرة يواصل  الرّبّ يسوع عظة الجبل، التي تُعتبر دستور الحياة المسيحيّة. إنّه يدعو إلى  ثقافة محبّة الأعداء، والصّلاة من أجل المعتدين. ويؤكّد أنّ هذه المحبّة  المثاليّة وهذه الصّلاة التّشفّعيّة هما الشّرطان الأساسيّان لنكون أبناء  الآب السّماويّ وبناته".
 وأضاف: محبة الأعداء والصلاة من أجل  المضطهدين "هي شريعة المسيح الجديدة التي تسمو على شريعة الطّبيعة وشريعة  موسى في العهد القديم. لا يأمرنا الرّبّ بما لا يمكن فعله، بل بما يسمو بنا  إلى الكمال. فيسوع غفر لصالبيه وبرّر جريمتهم بأنّهم لا يدرون ما يفعلون  (لو 34:23). واسطفانوس، أوّل الشّهداء، جثا وصلّى من أجل راجميه ملتمسًا من  المسيح الإله ألاّ يحسب ذلك عليهم خطيئةً (راجع أع 60:7). وآخرون كثيرون  في تاريخ الكنيسة كانوا مجلّين في سموّ هذه الفضيلة".
 وتابع: "إنّها ثقافتنا المسيحيّة التي  يحتاجها العالم عامّةً، ومجتمعنا خاصّةً. وهي ثقافةٌ نرجو توفير التّربية  عليها في العائلة والمدرسة والجامعة. هذه الثّقافة تحتاج إليها الجماعة  السّياسيّة لكي تتمكّن من العيش معًا بالاحترام والثّقة والتّعاون، وتنبذ  التّراشق بالاتّهامات والكلمات المسيئة، التي عادت بكلّ أسف لتتجدّد في هذه  الأيّام. وهي تُسيء إلى صيت لبنان وكرامة شعبه، وتقوّض ثقة الدّول به.  يحتاج عالمنا إلى هذه الثّقافة عبر وسائل الإعلام ونوعيّة الأفلام، فتقصي  منها العنف والقتل واستباحة قدسيّة الحياة البشريّة وكرامتها".
 وخلص البطريرك الراعي إلى القول: "بهذه  الثّقافة يدعونا الرّب يسوع لنحبّ أعداءنا ونصلّي من أجل مضطهدينا. فلا  نبادل الظّلم بالظّلم، والاعتداء بالثأر، والإهانة بمثلها، بل نبادل  بالمحبّة والصّلاة والغفران وصنع الخير. إنّ الصّلاة من أجل الأعداء وفاعلي  الشّرّ، مثل القتلة والظّالمين بكلّ أنواع الظّلم، لا تعني شرعنة أعمالهم  الشّرّيرة، وإيقاف عمل العدالة بشأنهم، بل لنلتمس من الله أن يغيّر قلوبهم  ويمسّ ضمائرهم، فيبدّلوا مسلكهم، كما فعل مع شاول - بولس وسواه، ويجنّب  النّاس شرورهم. إنّ مبادلة الشّرّ بالشّرّ إنغلابٌ وانكسارٌ".


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2019)

*مجلس أعيان قره قوش / بغديدا يهنىء الأسقف الجديد نثنائيل نزار وديع عجم بمناسبة رسامته أسقفاً معاونا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/

 يهنىء الأسقف الجديد نثنائيل نزار وديع  عجم إبن بغديدا البار بمناسبة رسامته أسقفاً معاوناً مع حق الخلافة لأبرشية  السريان الكاثوليك في الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان متمنياً له التوفيق للخدمة  في حقل الرب له المجد.

 مبروك سيدنا الجزيل الإحترام


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2019)

*نيافة المطران د. آفاك أسادوريان رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق يزور كركوك ويلتقي أبناء الرعية واللجنة الارمنية هناك*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعداد: قسم الأخبار

 نيافة المطران د. آفاك أسادوريان رئيس  طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق يلتقي أبناء الرعية واللجنة الارمنية في  كركوك ويشارك الاب آرتون خالاتيان راعي كنيسة الارمن الارثوذكس في كل من  أربيل وكركوك الصلاة الخاصة التي أقامها  في كنيسة مريم العذراء في كركوك   صباح السبت 8 / 6 / 2019 وبحضور أعضاء اللجنة الارمنية في كركوك وعدد من  أعضاء اللجنة المركزية الارمنية في بغداد وعدد من أعضاء لجنة الارمن في سهل  نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (9 يونيو 2019)

*اعمار مجموعة جديدة من الدور (الفئة B) بدعم من الجمعية الخيرية الكاثوليكية "عون الكنيسة المتألمة ACN"*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- برطلي . نت/
 اعداد وتصوير: متي المچي

 بمناسبة البدء باعمار مجموعة جديدة من الدور احتفلت خورنة مار كوركيس في برطلي باقامة "صلاة تبريك اشجار الزيتون واعمار البيوت". 
 حيث تقوم لجنة مار كوركيس لاعادة الاعمار في برطلي التابعة للكنيسة، بدعم  وتمويل الجمعية الخيرية الكاثوليكية "عون الكنيسة المتألمة ACN" باعادة  اعمار مجموعة جديدة من الدور الفئة (B المحروقة والمهدمة جزئياً) والبالغ  عددها 41 وحدة سكنية للمرحلة الاولى.

 حضر صلاة التبريك ومراسيم  توزيع اشجار الزيتون الاب بهنام للّو والأب د. أندرو هالمبا والوفد المرافق  ( امري ، جون ، ايبان ، سافيير) واصحاب الدور المشمولة بالاعمار.
  والجدير بالذكر ان هذه الجمعية تأسست عام 1947 على يد الأب ويرينفريد فان  ستراتن الذي أطلق عليه البابا القديس يوحنا بولس الثاني لقب "رسول رائع  للخير". وتعمل المنظمة الآن في 140 دولة في جميع أنحاء العالم.
 كما وساعدت "منظمة عون الكنيسة المحتاجة" في إعادة بناء اكثر من 2500 منزل في سهل نينوى.


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يونيو 2019)

*قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا،  يرعى حفل جوائز رابي نمرود سيمونو للمنح الدراسية لعام 2019، والتي نظمتها  الجمعية ألاشورية الاسترالية*




 
  عشتارتيفي كوم/

 اقامت الجمعية الآشورية الاسترالية في  سيدني الحفل السنوي الثاني والثلاثين للاحتفال بمنح جوائز رابي نمرود  سيمونو للمنح الدراسية للطلبة المتفوقين، والذين أنهوا دراستهم الثانوية  العام الماضي.
 وحضر الاحتفال قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس  الثالث صليوا، بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في العالم، غبطة المطران مار  ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي للكنيسة على ابرشيات، استراليا، نيوزلندا  ولبنان، نيافة مار نرساي بنيامين، أسقف الكنيسة على ايران، نيافة مار  أوراهام يوخانس، أسقف الكنيسة على لندن وغرب أوربا، إضافة الى القس شموئيل  شموئيل، والسادة أعضاء الجمعية.

 وتضمن الاحتفال الفقرات التالية:
 كملة ترحيبية من قبل مقدمي البرامج السيد ايشو دنخا والانسة بريتيل ديفيد.
 أنشاد النشيد الوطني الأسترالي والآشوري من قبل السيدة اولمبيا خمو وعزف الشماس نينوس بابيشا.
 معرض الآثار التأريخية الاشورية القديمة، من أداء الانسة نينوى ياقو.
 كملة رئيس لجنة رابي نمرود سيمونو، السيد يونان موشي.
 كلمة ترحيبه من قبل رابي نبيل كريم، رئيس الجمعية الاشورية الأسترالية.
 قصيدتين القيت بالمناسبة من قبل ريتا بثيو واميل غريب.
 اغنية من أداء الانسة اورهاي وردا.
 كلمة الانسة فينيسا اوشاليم.
 كلمة رئيس بلدية فيرفيلد، السيد فرانك كاربوني.
 عرض آشور بانيبال من داء السيد نارمسين ياقو.
 كملة غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا.
 كلمة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا.


 وقدم قداسة البطريرك جوائز هذا العام 2019 الى كل من:
 المرتبة الأولى كانت من نصيب الطالب نوح عمانوئيل سادة والذي حصل على معدل 97.45% من كلية مار نرساي الاشورية المسيحية في سيدني.
 الثانية، جاءت مناصفة بين الطالبتين، ايفلين ثامر آغا والطالبة ميري اوراهام بمعدل 97.05% ومن كلية مار نرساي ايضاً.
 الثالثة، الطالبة اديسا شموئيل، بمعدل 93.20% ومن كلية مار نرساي الاشورية ايضاً.

 كما جرى تكريم الطالبة دومارينا إسكندر،  لحصولها على المرتبة الأولى على ولاية نيو ساوث ويلز بأداء الامتحانات  النهائية لمادة اللغة العربية، وهي من كلية مار نرساي أيضاً.

 كما قدم رئيس الجمعية، السيد نبيل كريم،  والى نيافة الاسقف مار أوراهام يوخانس، وباسم الجمعية، مبلغ 5000 دولار  لغرض تشييد اسقفية للكنيسة في لندن.

 وفي الختام كرم غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا  منظمي هذا الحفل السنوي الناجح الجمعية لجهودهم في الاعداد المميز ولدعمهم  لشريحة الطلبة لحثهم على التفوق والنجاح.

 لمشاهدة كلمة غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، وكلمة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، يرجى الضغط على الرابط التالي:
https://www.facebook.com/ACOE.News/videos/335583544037013/

 مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يونيو 2019)

*نيافة المطران د.افاك اسادوريان يزور مدينة بغديدا وقرية اغاجانيان الارمنية في سهل نينوى*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 يواصل نيافة المطران د.افاك اسادوريان  رئيس طائفة الارمن الارثوذكس في العراق جولته التفقدية لابناء الطائفة في  كل من اربيل ودهوك وسهل نينوى فقد قام نيافته بزيارة الى سهل نينوى والتقى  بغبطة البطريرك ماراغناطيوس يوسف الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك  الانطاكي الذي يتواجد حاليا هناك حيث رسم غبطته اسقفا جديدا للكنيسة كما  التقى نيافة المطران افاك سيادة المطران مار يوحنا بطرس موشي رئيس ابرشية  الموصل وكركوك واقليم كوردستان للسريان الكاثوليك بحظور سيادة المطران مار  افرام يوسف عبا رئيس ابرشية بغداد وتوابعها للسريان الكاثوليك.
 وجرى خلال اللقاء حديث بين الجانبين تناول  اوضاع المسيحيين في الموصل وسهل نينوى والتحديات التي تواجههم وكيفية  مواجهة ذلك حيث كان اكبر هذه التحديات التحدي الارهابي ومارافقه من ويلات  ومحن شديدة كما تطرق الجانبان حول مستقبل شعبنا في الموصل وسهل نينوى وفي  ختام اللقاء توجه نيافة المطران د. افاك اسادوريان الى قرية اغاجانيان  الكائنة بين بلدتي بغديدا وكرمليس وهي القرية الارمنية التي وجه ببنائها  الاستاذ سركيس اغاجان وجمعت ابناء الطائفة الارمنية الذين ردوا على المكرمة  باطلاق اسم الاستاذ اغاجان على قريتهم تلك القرية التي وطأتها اقدام داعش  وعبثت بمحتوياتها ودمرتها.
 هذا ورافق نيافة المطران د. افاك  اسادوريان في هذه الزيارة عضو اللجنة الارمنية المركزية في بغداد كيفورك  كادويان ورئيس لجنة سهل نينوى للارمن شانت مراديان ومدير عام قناة عشتار  الفضائية رازميك مراديان وفاهيك افيدسيان سكرتير نيافة المطران افاك .


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يونيو 2019)

*زيارة قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا ورعاة الكنيسة الاجلاء، الى المدارس الآشورية في سيدني*




 
  عشتار تيفي كوم/
 في يوم الأربعاء المصادف 29/5/2019، قام  قداسة البطريرك مار كيوركيس الثالث صليوا، بطريرك كنيسة المشرق الآشورية في  العالم، بزيارة الى مدرستي القديس ربان هرمزد وكلية مار نرساي الاشورية  المسيحية في سيدني.
 ورافق قداسته في هذه الزيارة كل من:
 غبطة المطران مار ميلس زيا، الوكيل البطريركي لأبرشيات، استراليا ونيوزيلندا ولبنان
 نيافة الاسقف مار آوا روئيل، أسقف الكنيسة على كاليفورنيا
 نيافة مار أوكن قورياقوس، أسقف الكنيسة في الهند
 نيافة مار نرساي بنيامين، أسقف ايران
 نيافة مار أبرس يوخنا، أسقف أربيل وضواحيها والمعاون البطريركي
 نيافة مار بنيامين إيليا، أسقف فيكتوريا ونيوزلندا
 نيافة مار اوراهام يوخانس، أسقف لندن وغرب اوربا.
  وزار أصحاب القداسة، الغبطة والنيافة،  اولاً مدرسة القديس ربان هرمزد الابتدائية المسيحية في سيدني، حيث أعدت  المدرسة احتفالاً مدرسياً، القيت فيها الكلمات واستعرضت فيها الفعاليات  الخاصة بهذه الزيارة المباركة، أبرز فيها الطلاب، نشاطاتهم اليومية التي  تؤصل فيهم روح الانتماء والافتخار الدينية والقومية.
  لمتابعة جانب من الاحتفالية والكلمات التي القيت في هذه الزيارة، يرجى الضغط على الرابط التالي:
https://www.facebook.com/ACOE.News/videos/316927179235513/
  كما زار قداسته وأصحاب الغبطة والنيافة،  وفي اليوم ذاته، كلية مار نرساي المسيحية الاشورية في سيدني، حيث اطلعوا  على سير العملية التعليمية فيها والتوسع العمراني الذي تقوم به الكنيسة  لصالح طلبتنا الاعزاء.
 واصطحب الاستاذ ادور دنخا، مدير الكلية،  الوفد المرافق في جولة داخل اروقة الكلية، مقدماً شرحاً وافياً لاقسامها،  وبالاخص الى صفي الدراسات المسيحية وتعلم اللغة الاشورية، مستعرضاً دور  الكلية اليومي في الحفاظ على ابنائنا في معترك الغربة.
  تتطلع المدارس الآشورية في سيدني، الى  مستقبل واعد لأبنائها، حرصاً على مستقبل أجيالنا في معترك الغربة، من خلال  تحديد نواحي التفوق والعوامل الكامنة فيها، وترسيخ النمو والشعور الديني  والقومي ليتأصل بهم على مر الزمن من اجل المحافظة على خصوصيتنا الثقافية  والحضارية المتميزة التي ورثناها.
  يذكر ان كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في سيدني  تتبنى ومنذ 19 عاماً، بناء منظومة تعليمية خاضعة للمعايير التعليمية  الاسترالية، وذا اساس ديني حضاري، لتشكيل قاعدة قوية لابناء الجالية لتحقيق  اهدافهم من جهة، والمحافظة على الهويتين، الدينية والتاريخية وتأصيل  الثوابت الحضارية والمقومات التراثية وابراز غناها وسط المجتمع الاسترالي،  من الجهة الاخرى.
 وبتاريخ 21/1/2018، افتتحت أبرشية  استراليا، كلية مار نرساي الجديدة في منطقة هورسلي بارك وبكلفة بلغت 32  مليون دولار، واضافت لها قسماً جديداً هذه السنة بكلفة 8 مليون دولار،  خصصتها الكنيسة في سيدني من اجل بناء كلية معاصرة تواكب تطورات العصر من  جهة وتليق بمجد ابناء كنيسة المشرق العظيمة.

 وتتضمن المؤسسات التربوية التي تديرها كنيسة المشرق الاشورية في سيدني:
 دار رعاية الاطفال – النعمة – للفئة العمرية ( 2 – 4 ) سنوات.
 مركز القديس ربان هرمزد للتعليم المبكر للأطفال ( 4 – 5 ) سنة.
 مدرسة القديس ربان هرمزد الابتدائية، للفئة العمرية ( 5 – 12 ) سنة.
 كلية مار نرساي الآشورية المسيحية للفئة العمرية ( 12 – 18 ) سنة.
 كلية اللغة الاشورية للأعمار 18 فما فوق.
 اضافة الى ادارة مجمع قرية القديسة مريم العذراء النموذجية والتي تضم 52 وحدة سكنية لكبار السن والمرضى.
 ومن المؤمل انطلاق كلية نصيبين الآشورية للاهوت، مطلع عام 2020.
  مكتب الاعلام والثقافة لكنيسة المشرق الآشورية في سيدني


----------



## paul iraqe (11 يونيو 2019)

*الأساقفة الكلدان في العراق: لا طاقة لشعوب المنطقة بحرب جديدة مدمرة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 اجتمع الأساقفة الكلدان في العراق، برئاسة  البطريرك لويس روفائيل ساكو، صباح السبت، في المجمع البطريركي الصيفي  ببلدة عنكاوا، في أربيل، ناقشوا خلاله: الوضع الحالي والتوتر بين الولايات  المتحدة وايران، وضع بلدات سهل نينوى والتحديات التي تواجهها، الدعوات  الكهنوتية والرهبانية، إعداد رياضة روحية للكهنة في شهر تموز المقبل،  وأيضًا الاستعدادات للسينودس الكلداني.
 ورحب البطريرك ساكو بالأساقفة الحضور،  مشددًا على أهمية الانسجام التام بين الجسم الاسقفي وتوحيد الخطاب المتوازن  خدمة للعراقيين والمسيحيين، وتشجيعهم على البقاء والتواصل وخدمتهم بكل ما  يتوفر لدينا من إمكانيات. وبخصوص عدد المسيحيين، ذكر انه لا يوجد هناك  إحصاء دقيق، وليس بمقدور الكنائس معرفة العدد. هناك جهة رسمية في العراق  ستقوم باإلاحصاء الميداني في العام القادم 2020، ونأمل أن يكون ذلك بمهنية  علمية مؤكدة، وتعلن عندئذ الحقيقة في واقعها.
 وشرح غبطته الوضع العام في البلد ووضع  المسيحيين، وتطرق الى زيارته للمسؤولين. وقال: ما تشهده المنطقة من توترات  لا توحي بالسّلام والاستقرار من ناحية السّياسات الدّوليّة، لكن لمسنا عند  الحكومة العراقية العقلانية والحكمة.
 وأمل أن يتم احتواء الأزمة الحالية بين  الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وجمهورية ايران الإسلامية، لأن لا طاقة لشعوب  المنطقة بحرب جديدة مدمرة. وخلص اجتماع الأساقفة الكلدان في العراق إلى  التأكيد: نحن ككنيسة نشجع على قيام دّولة قويّة، دولة القانون والمواطنة  والعدالة والمساواة. كما نعمل من اجل ترسيخ قيم العيش المشترك والانسجام.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يونيو 2019)

*خبير لـ (الزمان): زيارة الحبر الأعظم للعراق رسالة طمأنة للمسيحيين والمكوّنات*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - الزمان/
 رغبة البابا بالقدوم إلى بيت النبي إبراهيم تعبير عن تقديره لبلاد الرافدين
 بغداد – عبد اللطيف الموسوي
 وصف خبير سياسي الزيارة المرتقبة لبابا  الفاتيكان فرنسيس الى العراق بأنها بمثابة رسالة طمأنة للمسيحيين وسائر  المكونات العراقية للتشبث بالارض ومواصلة الحياة بكثير من الثقة بالله،  مضيفا ان العراقيين  ينتظرون باهتمام ومحبة قدوم البابا.
 وقال لويس اقليمس لـ(الزمان) معلقا على  زيارة البابا المرتقبة للعراق ان(العراق الجريح ينتظرزيارة بابا الفاتيكان  فرنسيس بكثير من الاهتمام والمحبة تثمينا لمواقفه الانسانية ومؤازرته للشعب  العراقي باطيافه كافة) مضيفا ان(هذه الزيارة هي رسالة من اب رؤوف يحمل بين  حناياه كل اشكال المحبة والتضامن والتعاطف مع ما دمرته الحرب على ايدي  عتاة الارهاب والمتاجرين بالانسان الذي هو خليقة الله الجميلة التي تمثل  صورته الحسنة وسط البشرية المتألمة).
 خير رسالة
 ولفت اقليمس الى ان(شوق البابا لوطء قدميه  بيت النبي ابراهيم ابي الانبياء، خير رسالة للتعبيرعن تقديره لبلاد  الرافدين وارضها ومن عليها من بشر وحجر). وتابع (يكفينا فخرا ان يبارك  ارضنا ويصلي من اجل شعبنا ويحث قادة البلاد على السير وفق مشيئة الله ابينا  السماوي جميعا بعدالة ومساواة من دون تمييز) . ومضى قائلا(اهلا بك يابابا  فرنسيس في ارض الاباء والاجداد فسيعانقك كل الشعب ويصفق لك ويهتف باسمك  تمجيدا لرب العباد وتمثيلا لكل الاديان والمكونات الاصيلة)، على حد قوله  مضيفا  ان(زيارته المرتقبة للعراق هي رسالة طمأنة للمسيحيين وسائر المكونات  الجريحة للتشبث بارض الاباء والاجداد ومواصلة الحياة بكثير من الثقة بالله  الخالق الذي لا ينسى عبيده). وكان البابا قد أكد رغبته في زيارة العراق  خلال العام المقبل، واصفا مثل هذه الزيارة بأنها فكرة ملحة. وقال  خلال انعقاد الجمعية العامة الثانية والتسعين لهيئة رواكو المعنية بمساعدة  الكنائس الشرقية امس (تلازمني فكرة ملحة عندما أستذكر العراق)، مضيفا (انا  مستعد للذهاب إلى هناك العام المقبل). وتحدث البابا عن الأوضاع في العراق  وسوريا وأوكرانيا والأراضي المقدسة.
 مشاركة سلمية
 وأضاف عند حديثه عن العراق (انا أفكر في  هذا البلد، الذي أريد زيارته السنة المقبلة) معربا عن امله في أن (ينظر  العراق إلى الأمام من خلال مشاركة سلمية ومشتركة في بناء الخير العام لكل  مكونات المجتمع بما في ذلك الدينية)، محذرا من ان (يسقط هذا البلد مجددا في  توترات). وكان رئيس البطريركية الكلدانية في العراق والعالم، الكاردينال  لويس روفائيل ساكو قد اعلن في شباط الماضي خلال زيارة البابا الى دولة  الإمارات أن الاخير سيزور العراق (هذا العام أو العام المقبل) بعد اتخاذ  الإجراءات اللازمة.  ورأى إن (الظروف غير مهيئة لهذه الزيارة التي تتطلب  توجيه دعوة رسمية من الدولة العراقية والكنيسة لكن ما حصل هو مجرد كلام  شفوي). وتابع (نحن على يقين بأنه سيزور العراق هذا العام أو العام المقبل،  ليس من أجل المسيحيين فقط بل لتوجيه رسالة جامعة لكل الإنسانية فقد زار  ميانمار سابقاً في حين لم يزرها أي مرجعية إسلامية)، على حد قوله . وكان  رئيس الجمهورية برهم صالح قد التقى البابا في الفاتيكان خلال زيارته الى  ايطاليا في تشرين الثاني من العام الماضي ووجه له دعوة لزيارة أور وبيت  إبراهيم الخليل حيث انطلاقة الديانات السماوية ووعد البابا بتلبية الدعوة  في الوقت المناسب.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يونيو 2019)

*الفنانة ليلى مجيدي في ضيافة المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية

 زارت الفنانة الكوردية الايرانية ليلى  مجيدي برفقة المخرج أياد جبار، المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية،  يوم الثلاثاء 11 حزيران، 2019 وكان في استقبالهم الدكتور روبين بيت  شموئيل، مدير عام الثقافة والفنون السريانية.
 تبادل الجانبان أهمية الثقافة والفنون في  تقدم الشعوب والأوطان، وما تشكله الثقافة من عنصر مهم في اداء الإنسان  والمجتمعات، وان المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون السريانية بوصفها الممثل  الرسمي للثقافة والفنون السريانية في الإقليم، تسعى إلى ترسيخ ثقافتنا  وهويتنا القومية في أراضينا التاريخية رغم كل المعوقات والصعوبات التي تحيط  بعملها.
 وفي ختام الزيارة أبدت الفنانة ليلى  مجيدي، شكرها وتقديرها لحفاوة الاستقبال متمنية أن يحمل القادم واقعًا أفضل  لكل ما يتعلق بالثقافة السريانية وتراثها.


----------



## paul iraqe (13 يونيو 2019)

*غبطة البطريرك يونان يحتفل بالقداس للجماعة السريانية الكاثوليكية في مدينة لورد، فرنسا*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية السريان الكاثوليك الانطاكية/

 في تمام الساعة السابعة من مساء يوم  الأربعاء ١٢ حزيران ٢٠١٩، احتفل غبطة أبينا البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يوسف  الثالث يونان بطريرك السريان الكاثوليك الأنطاكي، بالقداس الإلهي للجماعة  السريانية الكاثوليكية في مدينة لورد، وهي مؤلّفة من عائلات من القادمين  حديثاً نتيجة التهجير القسري من بلدات سهل نينوى في العراق، وذلك في كنيسة  القلب الأقدس في مدينة لورد، فرنسا.
     شارك في القداس صاحبا السيادة: مطران  أبرشية لورد اللاتينية Nicolas BROUWET، ومار يوحنّا بطرس موشي رئيس أساقفة  الموصل وكركوك وكوردستان، والأب رامي قبلان الزائر الرسولي في أوروبا،  والأب حبيب مراد أمين سرّ البطريركية، والآباء الخوارنة والكهنة الخادمون  في الرعايا والإرساليات السريانية الكاثوليكية في أوروبا، وجموع المؤمنين  من الجماعة السريانية في لورد ومحيطها.
     في موعظته بعد الإنجيل المقدس، عبّر  غبطة أبينا البطريرك "عن عميق امتناننا لسيادة مطران هذه الأبرشية لتضامنه  الأبوي مع جماعتنا التي اضطرّت إلى الهجرة من الشرق، وبالأخصّ من سهل نينوى  في العراق".
     وتطرّق غبطته إلى قول الرب يسوع "أنا  هو الكرمة وأنتم الأغصان"، مؤكّداً "أننا نبقى دوماً ثابتين بالرب يسوع كي  نعطي للعالم الثمار المرجوّة، وهي ثمار الإيمان والرجاء والمحبّة، والشهادة  للرب يسوع بالرغم من كلّ المعاناة التي تحمّلتموها،
     نحن نعرف أنكم أُرغِمتم على ترك أرض  آبائكم وأجدادكم، وبخاصة في العراق، ونعرف عظمة معاناتكم بسبب الفوضى  والحرب والإرهاب الديني وكلّ أنواع الضغوط علينا نحن المسيحيين، المكوِّن  الصغير في الشرق".
     وشدّد غبطته على أنه "إذا بقينا  ثابتين في الرب يسوع وفي محبّته ومحبّة بعضنا البعض باسم يسوع، سنعطي  ثمراً، أي أنّ حياتنا سيكون لها معنى"، منوّهاً إلى أنّنا "إذا اضطُرِرنا  للتهجير، فهذا لا يعني أنّ حياتنا لا معنى لها، بل نحن شعب الله وأولاد  الله ومخلَّصون بالرب يسوع، ونتبعه على درب الآلام سائرين نحو القيامة".
     وتابع غبطته: "نحن في زمن العنصرة  وحلول الروح القدس، نطلب من الروح القدس، الأقنوم الثالث من الثالوث الأقدس  والإله الواحد، أن ينير عقولنا وقلوبنا وطرق حياتنا ويذكّرنا أن نقبل كلّ  ما يسمح به في حياتنا، وأن يؤهّلكم كي تربّوا أولادكم التربية الصالحة  ليكونوا فخورين بكم أنتم الذين تحمّلتم كلّ آلام التهجير من أجلهم. فلا شيء  يضيع أمام الله، ولا بدّ أن يحوّل الله هذه المصائب إلى نِعَم وبركات لكم  ولعائلاتكم".
     وختم غبطته: "لا يجب أن نسمح لأنفسنا  أبداً أن نقع في تجربة اليأس الذي يجعلنا نشكّ بقدرة يسوع أن يجعل حياتنا  حياة سعيدة"، سائلاً "الرب أن يبارككم جميعاً ويجعلكم دائماً مثالاً  للعائلة المسيحية الصالحة".
     وبعد البركة الختامية، منح غبطة أبينا  البطريرك سرّ التثبيت (الميرون المقدس) لتسعة من الأطفال من الجماعة  السريانية في لورد في جوّ من الخشوع والفرح الروحي.
     وبعد القداس، التقى غبطته بالمؤمنين، فنالوا بركته الأبوية والتقطوا معه الصور التذكارية.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يونيو 2019)

*كلارا عوديشو رئيسة كتلة المجلس الشعبي تشارك  في المهرجان السابع و اليوبيل الذهبي بمناسبة الذكرى الخمسين لتحول دهوك من  قضاء الى محافظة*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 بدعوة من المديرية العامة للثقافة والفنون  في محافظة دهوك شاركت النائب كلارا عوديشو رئيسة كتلة المجلس الشعبي   الكلداني السرياني الاشوري في برلمان اقليم كوردستان بالمهرجان السابع و  اليوبيل الذهبي الذي اقيم في دهوك بمناسبة الذكرى الخمسين لتحولها من قضاء  الى محافظة تحديدا في 27/5/1969 وتم عرض عدة لوحات فنية و نشاطات تمثل  إدارة محافظة دهوك و المؤسسات التابعة لها كما اقيم حفلا غنائيا ساهرا شارك  فيه فنانون من كوردستان العراق.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يونيو 2019)

*برهم صالح رئيس الجمهورية العراقية: زيارة البابا المرتقبة للبلاد تكتسب أهمية تاريخية ويؤكد على دور المسيحيين في بناء العراق*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - ابونا/
 رحب رئيس الجمهورية العراقية برهم صالح  بمبادرة البابا فرنسيس ونيته زيارة العراق العام المقبل، مستذكرًا لقائه مع  قداسته ودعمه لمسعى العراق في استتباب أمن الطوائف وترسيخ السلم  والاستقرار بين جميع المكونات العراقية.
 وخلال استقباله في قصر السلام ببغداد،  الخميس، البطريرك الكلداني الكاردينال لويس روفائيل ساكو، أشار إلى أن هذه  الزيارة لقداسته تكتسب اهمية تاريخية للشعب العراقي بكافة اطيافه عامة  وللمسيحيين خاصة، مؤكدًا أهمية دور المسيحيين في بناء العراق لأنهم ابناء  أصلاء في هذا البلد وأسهموا في رقيه وحضارته.
 من جانبه، أعرب الكاردينال ساكو عن تقديره  وتثمينه لدور الرئيس برهم مصالح في دعم المسيحيين، وسعيه الدؤوب لتمتين  وشائج اللحمة الوطنية بين جميع أبناء هذا البلد.
 وخلال اللقاء، تم بحث الاستعدادات اللازمة  لاستقبال البابا فرنسيس في العراق، فضلاً عن الأوضاع في سهل نينوى وأهمية  تحقيق الاستقرار فيه والارتقاء بالخدمات المقدمة للمواطنين.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يونيو 2019)

*د. نضال متي معاون المدير العام للدراسة السريانية تشارك في تدريب الكوادر التدريسية لمدرسة القديس توما الاهلية للبنات في بغداد*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية – بغداد
 قدمت الدكتورة نضال متي معاون المدير  العام للدراسة السريانية محاضرة بعنوان (بيئة الصف للكادر التدريسي في  المدرسة)، في ثانوية القديس توما الاهلية للبنات في بغداد ، وذلك يوم  الاربعاء الموافق 12 حزيران 2019 .
 المحاضرة قُدمت على جلستين ضمن برنامج  تدريب الكوادر التدريسية للمدرسة، وتضمنت عدة محاور اهمها الاهداف التربوية  ومستوياتها وتصنيفاتها وعوامل الادارة الصفية الناجحة وتعريفها وفق  المداخل الفلسفية لها، والمشكلات الفردية والجماعية للتدريسيين ونظريات  تعديل السلوك وقواعد ضبط الصف ، مع اجراء انشطة تدريبية.
 وتاتي مشاركة الدكتورة نضال في تقديم  المحاضرات ضمن سلسلة نشاطات كوادر المديرية العامة الدراسة السريانية، حيث  منحت ادارة المدرسة شهادة شكر وتقدير للدكتورة نضال تثمينا لجهودها في دورة  تدريب التدريسيين.


----------



## paul iraqe (14 يونيو 2019)

*وفد من منظمات الجالية العراقية في مشيكان  يقدم رسالة احتجاج الى القنصل العام لجمهورية على قرار وزارة الهجرة  والمهجرين العراقية لتعيين رؤساء للجاليات العراقية*





 
 عشتار تيفي كوم/
 مشيكان - زار وفد ضم عدد كبير من منظمات  الجالية العراقية العاملة في ولاية مشيكان الامريكية القنصل العام لجمهورية  العراق في مشيكان السيد عدنان عزارة ال معجون لتقديم رسالة احتجاج على  قرار وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين العراقية لتعيين رؤساء للجاليات العراقية في  انحاء العالم.
 واكد وفد المنظمات رفضه لمثل هذه  الممارسات الفوقية غير المدروسة والتي تسئ الى الجاليات العراقية في الخارج  في الوقت الذي يحتاج العراق كل ابناءه لبنائه ومساعدته للخروج من ازماته.
 وأكد الوفد على أهمية التنسيق بين منظمات  وتجمعات الجالية والقنصليات والسفارات العراقية، من اجل إيصال ما يصدر من  الوزارات العراقية الى الجاليات العراقية بشكل دوري وسريع.
 ورحب السيد القنصل بوفد منظمات الجالية مؤكدا استعداده للتعاون معها فيما يخدم الجالية والوطن.
 وقدم الوفد رسالة المنظمات التي جرى توقيعها من قبل 14 تنظيم بالإضافة الى شخصيات مستقلة.
 دام اللقاء حوالي الساعة والنصف.
 منظمات وتجمعات الجالية العراقية في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية ترفض تعيين رؤساء ومجالس للجاليات العراقية. 
 السيد رئيس الجمهورية العراقية الدكتور برهم صالح المحترم
 السيد رئيس مجلس الوزراء العراقي عادل عبد المهدي المحترم
 السيد رئيس مجلس النواب العراقي محمد الحلبوسي المحترم
 السيد وزير وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين العراقية نوفل بهاء موسى المحترم
 السيد وزير الخارجية العراقية محمد علي الحكيم المحترم
 السيد سفير جمهورية العراق في الولايات المتحدة الدكتور فريد مصطفى كامل ياسين المحترم
 السيد القنصل العام لجمهورية العراق في مشيكان عدنان عزارة ال معجون المحترم
 جاء في المحور الخامس القسم الثامن الفقرة الرابعة من البرنامج الحكومي الذي صدر في عام 2018 التالي:
 "اعتماد المهاجرين العراقيين المتميزين  سفراء محبة وسلام من شعب العراق الى شعوب العالم المختلفة لتعزيز صورة  العراق على المستوى الدولي."
 وجاء بعدها شرح لطريقة الاختيار بالتنسيق  مع الوزارات المعنية تنتهي بعقد مؤتمر في بغداد لهؤلاء السفراء. على ان يتم  اختيار خمسين سفير محبة وسلام في فترة ستة أشهر.
 وعليه، أصدرت وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين في  21 نيسان 2019 امراً وزارياً بتعيين 16 شخص كرؤساء للجاليات العراقية في  انحاء العالم. كان منهم لندن ومانشستر واسكتلندا وستوكهولم ومالمو وتورنتو  وشيكاغو وفنلندا والأردن والسويد والتشيك والدنمارك وألمانيا وسلطنة عمان  والدنمارك وإيران.
 ملاحظاتنا على هذا القرار والامر الوزاري:


لم يجرِ الإشارة في أي مكان في القرار لضرورة أخذ رأي الجاليات المعنية ومنظماتها وتجمعاتها.
ماذا طبق من البرنامج الحكومي لحد الان في الداخل لكي يجري القفز  والإسراع بتشكيل مجالس للجاليات العراقية في الخارج وكأن جاليات الخارج  حقول تجارب.
هذا التخبط والقرارات الفوقية لن تخدم شعبنا وجاليتنا، وكمثال واضح على  ذلك، الفوضى التي حصلت في الانتخابات البرلمانية السابقة بسبب القرارات  المنفردة الفوقية والتي أدت الى ضياع مئات الألاف من أصوات جالياتنا في  الخارج.
الجالية العراقية في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية جالية يتجذر فيها  العمل المؤسساتي، ومؤسساتها عريقة وقديمة وفاعلة ولها كيانها واعضاءها،  وترعى وتدافع عن مصالح وحقوق الجالية العراقية، وتنسق فيما بينها حين تقتضي  الحاجة. ولا تحتاج الى مجالس ورؤساء لها.
تشمل مؤسسات الجالية العراقية مؤسسات سياسية وقومية ومدنية وثقافية  وخدمية ودينية، ولكل منها خصوصيتها وأهدافها، فكيف يعين لها رئيس من قبل  وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين العراقية بدون معرفة طبيعة الجاليات ومؤسساتها، ومن  سيقبل بكذا رئيس او مجلس؟
هذا التحرك يذكرنا بجمعيات المغتربين العراقيين الفاشلة في عهد النظام  الدكتاتوري السابق والتي حاولت تمثيل الجاليات في الخارج، مع الفارق طبعا  في النية والأسباب.
ان أسلوب تعيين فوقي لأشخاص "لرئاسة" الجاليات العراقية في الخارج امر  مرفوض وغير ديمقراطي او مدني، وهو إساءة الى هذه الجاليات المناضلة والتي  وقفت ضد الدكتاتورية والحروب والإرهاب والطائفية والفساد.
لقد عانت جالياتنا في الخارج من ألام التهجير والاقصاء بسبب  الديكتاتورية والإرهاب وصعوبة التأقلم والعيش في دول النزوح والهجرة، وكنا  نتمنى من حكومتنا احترام هذه الجاليات والاستفادة من الخبرات المتراكمة  لديها في بناء عراقنا الحبيب.
بعد الانتخابات البرلمانية الأخيرة تطلعت جاليتنا الى حكومة مدنية تبعد  العراق عن الإرهاب وعدم الاستقرار وتنهي نظام المحاصصة الطائفية والاثنية  وتحارب الفساد وتعيد اللاجئين والمشردين الى ديارهم، وتبني دولة المواطنة  والعدالة الاجتماعية، لكي يعود أبناء العراق لوطنهم للمساهمة في بناءه.  ولكن لحد الان نرى حكومة غير كاملة ومشاريع غير منجزة وبرامج غير مدروسة.
 اقتراحاتنا:


الايعاز للسفارات والقنصليات العراقية للتعاون مع منظمات الجالية  وتجمعاتها وايصال كل ما يصدر من وزارة الهجرة والمهجرين العراقية والوزارات  المعنية الى الجاليات العراقية بشكل دوري وسريع.
 وهنا نحن نشيد بدور القنصل العراقي العام في ديترويت - مشيكان السيد عدنان عزارة ال معجون لتعاونه مع الجالية وتنظيماتها.


تشكيل قاعدة بيانات لمنظمات الجالية لسرعة التواصل.
تشكيل قاعدة بيانات لبنات وأبناء الجالية العراقية في الولايات المتحدة للاستفادة منها في الإحصاء والتواصل.
الاهتمام بالمواقع الإلكترونية ومواقع التواصل الاجتماعي للسفارات  والقنصليات العراقية في الخارج لغرض نشر المعلومات والاخبار والتواصل مع  الجاليات.
 مع التقدير
 تنظيمات الجالية العراقية في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية الموقعة:


الاتحاد الديمقراطي العراقي في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
اتحاد الادباء والكتاب الكلدان
الاتحاد الوطني الكردستاني
جمعية الصابئة المندائيين في مشيكان
الحركة الديمقراطية الاشورية
حركة المستقلين التركمان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
الحزب الديمقراطي الكردستاني
الرابطة الكلدانية العالمية في أمريكا
ممثلية رابطة المرأة العراقية
منتدى الرافدين للثقافة والفنون
الجمعية العراقية لحقوق الانسان في الولايات المتحدة الامريكية
حزب أبناء النهرين
جمعية مار ميخا الخيرية
جمعية مار كوركيس الكلدانية في سان دييغو
شخصيات مستقلة


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2019)

*الدراسة السريانية تقيم دورة تطويرية في تقنيات الحاسوب لموظفيها في بغداد*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم/
 اعلام المديرية - بغداد

 اقامت المديرية العامة للدراسة السريانية  دورة تطويرية في تقنيات الحاسوب لموظفيها، وذلك على مدى يومين 11 – 12  حزيران 2019 في مبنى المجمع التربوي في الاعظمية في بغداد.

 شارك في حضور الدورة السيد عماد سالم ججو  المدير العام وعدد من موظفي المديرية، وقدم محاضرات الدورة السيد اكرم عبد  الخالق، والتي شملت محاضرات مكثفة حول إدخال اللغة السريانية في الحاسوب  وفق برنامج (وورد) في اليوم الاول، وحول تعلم برنامج (اكسل) لليوم الثاني  في ختام الدورة.

 هذا وتسعى المديرية العامة للدراسة  السريانية دائما الى اقامة الدورات التطويرية المختلفة في اللغة والحاسوب  وعقد الندوات العلمية والادارية لتطوير مهارات وكفاءة موظفيها في العمل .


----------



## paul iraqe (16 يونيو 2019)

*المؤتمر الانتخابي السادس لمجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي 2019*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم /
 بسم الاب والابن والروح القدس الاله الواحد امين
 تحــــت شعـــار.. المؤتمر الانتخابي  السادس بعد التحرير والعودة انطلاقة واعدة نحو تحقيق الأهداف الكبيرة  للمجلس واجتياز المرحلة الحرجة بحكمة ..
 وبرعاية نيافة الحبر الجليل مار طيماثاوس  موسى الشماني رئيس ابرشية دير مار متى العامرة وتوابعها للسريان الأرثوذكس  الرئيس الفخري للمجلس تم بعون الله عقد المؤتمر الانتخابي السادس بعد  التحرير والعودة 2019 والذي أقيم على قاعة فينيسيا في برطلي وذلك في تمام  الساعة الحادية عشر من صباح يوم الجمعة الموافق 14 / 6 / 2019 ..
 حضر المؤتمر الاباء الكهنة الافاضل الاب  الفاضل الخوري قرياقوس حنا طراجي والأب الفاضل يعقوب سعدي الشماس والأب  الفاضل د. بهنام بينوكا والأب الفاضل ثاوفيلوس مسعود رفو والأب الفاضل  افرام الخوري قرياقوس والسيد القاضي رائد اسحق متي عضو مجلس النواب العراقي  السابق عضو المكتب التنفيذي في المجلس الشعبي الكلداني السرياني الاشوري  والسيد عبد الكريم بهنام يوناني عضو اللجنة المركزية للمجلس الشعبي  الكلداني السرياني الاشوري ووفد من مجلس اعيان قره قوش بغديدا ومجلس اعيان  كرمليس وممثل مجلس ناحية برطلة والمهندس الاقدم بولص يعقوب الوكيل مدير  بلدية برطلة وممثل المجلس الكنسي لكنيسة مارت شموني في برطلي وممثل مجلس  الخدمة لخورنة مار كوركيس في برطلي وممثل هيئة شؤون المسيحيين في برطلي  وممثل نادي برطلي الرياضي وممثل منتدى برطلي للثقافة والفنون السريانية في  برطلي وأعضاء الهيئة العامة والإدارية لمجلس عشائر السريان / برطلي ..
 تضمن منهاج المؤتمر ما يلي:-
 1- الترحيب بالضيوف والحضور الكرام من قبل عريف الحفل الإعلامي اثير شيت نوح 
 2- الصلاة الربانية 
 3- الوقوف دقيقة صمت على أرواح شهداء شعبنا الكلداني السرياني الاشوري وشهداء العراق العظيم .
 4-  الوقوف للنشيد الوطني العراقي باللغتين العربية والسريانية .
 5- كلمة نيافة الحبر الجليل مار طيماثاوس  موسى الشماني راعي ابرشية دير مار متى العامرة وتوابعها للسريان الأرثوذكس /  الرئيس الفخري للمجلس / راعي المؤتمر
 6- كلمة رئيس المؤتمر القاها السيد بشير شمعون شعيا.
 7- استعراض نشاطات المجلس من قبل اللجنة المشرفة:
 أ‌- التقرير المالي تم القاءه من قبل السيد سالم متي شابا 
 ب‌- التقرير الإداري تم القاءه من قبل السيد باسم كوركيس تندرو 
 ت‌- تقرير اللجنة الاجتماعية تم القاءه من قبل السيد متي توما إبراهيم 
 ث‌- تقرير لجنة الثقافة والاعلام تم القاءه من قبل السيد بشير شمعون شعيا 
 8- طلب من الهيئة العامة تشكيل لجنة  متكونة من 4 أعضاء تكون مشرفة على العملية الانتخابية وتشكلت اللجنة من  السادة المدرجة أسمائهم ادناه :
 أ‌- باسم كوركيس تندرو / رئيس اللجنة 
 ب‌- صليوة كوركيس يونان / عضو 
 ت‌- ياسر متي شابا / عضو 
 ث‌- فيدل سالم ايشوع / عضو 
 ج‌- اثير شيت نوح / عضو
 وتم قراءة التعليمات الخاصة بالعملية الانتخابية من قبل اللجنة وكالتالي :
 1- العدد المطلوب للترشيح من السريان الكاثوليك للهيئة الإدارية 3 
 2- العدد المطلوب للترشيح من قبل السريان الأرثوذكس للهيئة الإدارية  7 
 3- العدد المطلوب للترشيح بتزكية الكنيسة من السريان الكاثوليك 3
 4- العدد المطلوب للترشيح بتزكية الكنيسة من السريان الأرثوذكس 6


يفتح باب الترشيح للسريان الكاثوليك / العدد المطلوب 3
 - اختيار3 أسماء من اصل المرشحين 
 - يحق للناخب ترشيح أي عدد يختاره على الورقة الانتخابية على ان لا يزيد عن العدد المطلوب
 - ما زاد عن 3  تعتبر الورقة الانتخابية باطلة 
 - الورقة البيضاء باطلة 


يفتح باب الترشيح للسريان الأرثوذكس
 - العدد المطلوب 7 اختيار الأسماء من القائمة 
 - يحق للناخب ترشيح أي عدد يختاره على الورقة الانتخابية على ان لا يزيد عن العدد المطلوب
 - ما زاد عن 7 تعتبر البطاقة باطلة 
 - الورقة البيضاء باطلة 


تهيئة استمارة الترشيح باللون الازرق للسريان الكاثوليك
تهيئة استمارة الترشيح باللون الاصفر خاص للسريان الأرثوذكس
 9- ترشح لعضوية الهيئة الإدارية الجديدة من السريان الكاثوليك ( العدد المطلوب 3 أعضاء ) كل من السادة :-
 أ‌- باسم توما متي 
 ب‌- رياض سعيد توفيق 
 ت‌- رافد سالم متي 
 ث‌- حنا عبو حنا
 ج‌- متي بهنام الياس 
 10- بعد اجراء العملية الانتخابية كانت  النتائج بفوز السادة المدرجة أسمائهم كالأتي وحسب الأصوات التي حصلوا عليها  من قبل السادة المؤتمرين :-
 أ‌- رياض سعيد توفيق / 43 صوت
 ب‌- رافد سالم متي / 40 صوت
 ت‌- باسم توما متي / 29 صوت
 ث‌- حنا عبو حنا / 28 صوت – احتياط أول 
 ج‌- متي بهنام الياس / 21 صوت – احتياط ثاني 
 11- ترشح لعضوية الهيئة الإدارية الجديدة من السريان الارثوذكس ( العدد المطلوب 7 أعضاء ) كل من السادة :-
 أ‌- سالم متي شابا 
 ب‌- بشير شمعون زورا 
 ت‌- عماد صليوا يونان
 ث‌- إسماعيل عازر حنا 
 ج‌- جميل إبراهيم زكو 
 ح‌- جرجيس إسكندر يعقوب 
 خ‌- مهند يحيى شابا 
 د‌- فريد ججو قرياقوس 
 ذ‌- صباح متي موسى 
 ر‌- كوركيس يعقوب إبراهيم 
 12- بعد اجراء العملية الانتخابية كانت  النتائج بفوز السادة المدرجة أسمائهم كالأتي وحسب الأصوات التي حصلوا عليها  من قبل السادة المؤتمرين :-
 أ‌- سالم متي شابا / 45 صوت 
 ب‌- بشير شمعون شعيا / 45 صوت 
 ت‌- عماد صليوا يونان / 39 صوت 
 ث‌- فريد ججو قرياقوس / 39 صوت 
 ج‌- صباح متي موسى / 35 صوت
 ح‌- مهند يحيى شابا / 23 صوت
 خ‌- إسماعيل عازر حنا / 23 صوت 
 د‌- جرجيس إسكندر يعقوب / 22 صوت – احتياط اول 
 ذ‌- جميل إبراهيم زكو / 18 صوت – احتياط ثاني 
 13- تم اعلان السادة المزكين للهيئة الإدارية من قبل كنيسة مار كوركيس للسريان الكاثوليك وعددهم 3 والمدرجة أسمائهم ادناه :
 أ‌- صباح يوسف يعقوب 
 ب‌- بولص يعقوب الوكيل
 ت‌- سلوان بهنام متي 
 14- تم اعلان السادة المزكين للهيئة الإدارية من قبل كنيسة مارت شموني للسريان الارثوذكس وعددهم 6 والمدرجة أسمائهم ادناه :
 أ‌- يعقوب يوسف يوسف
 ب‌- صباح عبد الاحد توما 
 ت‌- رعد شمعون الياس
 ث‌- عماد قرياقوس متي 
 ج‌- ماهر زكو الياس 
 ح‌- نشوان موسى الياس 
 ليصبح عدد أعضاء الهيئة الإدارية لمجلس  السريان / برطلي 19 عضو اصيل و2 اللجنة الاستشارية من الإباء الكهنة  الافاضل لكنيسة برطلي السريانية و 3 أعضاء احتياط  
 ... 
 تخلل المؤتمر استراحة غداء قبل فرز  الأصوات الانتخابية وبعدها تم فرز الأصوات وإعلان النتائج بحضور نيافة  الحبر الجليل مار طيماثاوس موسى الشماني راعي المؤتمر / الرئيس الفخري  للمجلس والاباء الكهنة الافاضل يعقوب سعدي الشماس ود. بهنام بينوكا عضوا  الهيئة الاستشارية للمجلس والاباء الكهنة الافاضل ثاوفيلوس مسعود رفو  وافرام الخوري قرياقوس والسيد القاضي رائد اسحق متي والسيد عبد الكريم  بهنام يوناني والسادة الضيوف الكرام وتم تهنئة السادة الفائزين من قبل  المؤتمرين متمنين لهم اكمال مسيرة المجلس التاريخية بما يخدم برطلي وشعبها  السرياني بشكل خاص والعراق العظيم وشعبه الأصيل بشكل عام ...
 ..
 لجنة الثقافة والاعلام 
 14 / 6 / 2019


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2019)

*البطريرك ساكو يعلّق على نبأ زيارة البابا للعراق العام المقبل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - اذاعة الفاتيكان/
 على أثر إعلان البابا فرنسيس عن رغبته في  زيارة العراق العام المقبل، أجرى موقع فاتيكان نيوز مقابلة مع بطريرك بابل  للكلدان لويس ساكو الذي عبّر عن فرحة جميع المواطنين العراقيين بهذا النبأ،  مسيحيين كانوا أو مسلمين، لافتا إلى أن هذه الزيارة المرتقبة ستفتح الباب  أمام ذهنية جديدة للسلام.
 أكد غبطته – خلال اتصال هاتفي من إربيل  حيث شارك في مراسم تنصيب رئيس كردستان العراق نيجيرفان برزاني – أن جميع  الأشخاص الذين التقى بهم، بغض النظر عن انتمائهم الديني، عبروا عن سرورهم  بهذه الزيارة. وأضاف أنه كان حاضراً في أبرشية عنكاوا عندما تلقى هذا النبأ  السار، وسرعان ما نقله إلى الحاضرين. ولفت إلى أن عدد الحاضرين بلغ  خمسمائة شخص تقريبا وراحوا يصفقون بحماسة عند سماعهم الخبر، وقالوا إن  زيارة البابا فرنسيس المرتقبة إلى هذا البلد ستشكل مصدر دعم استثنائي لهم.
 وذكّر بأنها ستكون المرة الأولى في  التاريخ التي يطأ فيها بابا أرض العراق، مشيرا إلى أن الحكومة العراقية  تتطلع إلى هذه الزيارة على غرار السكان المحليين، أي الأشخاص العاديين.
 بعدها أكد البطريرك ساكو أن البابا فرنسيس  عبر عن أمله بقيام مشاركة "سلمية ومتقاسمة" في عملية بناء الخير العام  وذلك من طرف جميع المكونات الدينية للمجتمع العراقي. وشدد غبطته في هذا  السياق على ضرورة العمل من أجل بناء الإنسان لافتا إلى أن عملية البناء  المادي تأتي في مرحلة لاحقة. وسطر أيضا ضرورة إطلاق عملية تكوين صلبة، مع  الانفتاح على الحياة واحترام السلام والطبيعة، معتبرا أن زيارة البابا  فرنسيس المرتقبة إلى البلد العربي ستفتح الباب أمام ذهنية جديدة وثقافة  جديدة، تماماً كما حصل في أعقاب زياراته إلى الأردن والإمارات العربية  المتحدة ومصر والمغرب، لافتا إلى أن الرسالة التي سيُطلقها برغوليو من  العراق ستكون قوية للغاية.
 لم تخلُ كلمات بطريرك بابل للكلدان من  الإشارة إلى آفة الإرهاب التي عانى منها العراق وما يزال وقال إنه على  الرغم من وجود خلايا إرهابية ناشطة تنتمي إلى الدولة الإسلامية فقد تحسن  الوضع ميدانياً، وأضاف أن الأمن بات مستتباً بشكل شبه مطلق في كردستان  العراق، وفي العاصمة بغداد خفّت معاناة الناس الذين استعادوا حياتهم  الطبيعية. وفيما يتعلق بالمسيحيين، الذين أرغموا لسنوات طويلة على الهرب،  فقد تبدّلت الظروف، وتراجعت النداءات والمحاولات الساعية إلى ممارسة  التمييز بحقهم. وتحدّث عن إنشاء لجنة حوار بين المسيحيين والمسلمين (الشيعة  والسنة) وآخرين، وتعمل اللجنة منذ سنتين، مؤكدا أن زمن الخطابات المطبوعة  بالأحقاد ولّى.
 هذا ثم أكد غبطته أن البابا فرنسيس يصلّي  على نية العراق كي لا يسقط مجددا في التجارب وليدة الصراعات القائمة بين  القوى الإقليمية. وعبّر ساكو عن خشيته من أن تؤدي التوترات بين إيران  والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية إلى نشوب حرب في المنطقة، تحمل انعكاسات على  الساحة الإقليمية. وذكّر في ختام المقابلة بأن موقف الحكومة العراقية بهذا  الخصوص يتميّز بالحذر، وتمنى أن يختار الإيرانيون سلوك درب الحوار مع  الأمريكيين لأنهم هم أيضا يعلمون جيداً ما هي كلفة الحرب. تجدر الإشارة إلى  أن البابا فرنسيس وخلال لقائه المشاركين في الجمعية العامة لهيئة رواكو  المعنية بمساعدة الكنائس الشرقية قال إنه يفكّر بالعراق الذي يريد زيارته  السنة القادمة، راجيا أن ينظر العراق إلى الأمام من خلال مشاركة سلمية  ومشتركة في بناء الخير العام لكل مكونات المجتمع بما في ذلك الدينية وألا  يسقط البلد مجددا في توترات.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2019)

*موقع إخباري: محدّدات الأمن والخدمات تعيق عودة المسيحيين إلى الموصل*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - المدى/
 ترجمة/ حامد احمد
 بحلول تاريخ 17 حزيران تمر الذكرى الخامسة  لأحلك أيام مرت على مسيحيي الموصل في سهل نينوى عندما اجتاح مسلحو تنظيم  داعش الإرهابي مناطقهم وخيّروهم بين ترك دينهم او دفع الجزية او الموت، ما  دفع الى حدوث موجات هجرة جماعية،
 حين قررت أكثر من 3000 عائلة مسيحية من  بين ما يقارب نصف المليون مقيم ــ من مختلف الديانات ــ مغادرة بيوتهم وترك  أملاكهم بحثاً عن ملاذ آمن في مكان آخر حيث توجه أكثرهم الى عاصمة إقليم  كردستان. واستناداً الى منظمةOpen Doors الخيرية المعنيّة بمساعدة  المسيحيين، فإن 25 عائلة مسيحية فقط بقيت في الموصل عام 2014، إما بسبب كبر  سنّهم او لكونهم غير قادرين على الهروب .
 يقول القس سام، الذي جاء الى أربيل قادماً  من الموصل، إن "الدمار كان هائلاً، كانت أياماً صعبة بالنسبة لنا،  المسيحيين، أن نرى أعداداً هائلة من المهجّرين منتشرين في الشوارع حيث  افترشوا الحدائق والساحات العامة والكنائس. رأيت أناساً بحقائبهم فقط وهم  يبكون، شعرت باليأس في حينها. "
 بعد ذلك سارعت جمعيات ومنظمات خيرية، من  بينها منظمة أوبن دورز، لمساعدة المهجّرين والنازحين بتوفير فرص عمل لهم  للتخفيف من الأزمة من خلال قروض صغيرة توزع من خلال كنائس لعوائل بدأت بعمل  تجاري يوفر لهم دخلاً مستقراً .
 وتمكنت عوائل مسيحية من خلال هذه القروض  من فتح محال حلاقة وبقالة ومشاريع زراعية وتربية نحل لإنتاج العسل. لقد  ساعدت هذه القروض في استعادة المهجّرين لكرامتهم وتحقيق استقلاليتهم .  نشوان.. اعتاد أن يعمل قبل هروبه هو وعائلته من داعش في مجال تقطيع الحجر  لأغراض البناء، وهو الآن يعمل برفقة 50 عاملاً آخرين من زملائه في معمل  لتقطيع الحجر تم إنشاؤه باستخدام منحة من منظمة أوبن دورز .
 قال نشوان: "منذ 20 عاماً وأنا أعمل في  هذا المجال، فجأة لقيت نفسي بدون عمل، ولم تكن لدي أية وسيلة لرعاية  عائلتي، زوجتي وأطفالي الثلاثة، إنهم يعتمدون على دخلي وكنت متخوفاً على  مستقبلنا في هذه البلاد خصوصاً عندما رأينا الكثير من العوائل اختارت  الهجرة خارج البلد. "
 المشرف على المعمل، يوسف، وصف كيف أن  توفير فرص عمل للمتضررين من نازحين ومهجرين يعتبر عاملاً مهماً جداً في  تحديد قرارهم بين الهجرة أو البقاء . أضاف قائلاً: "معظم المنظمات توفر  الطعام وبعض الأموال، هذه الأشياء لا تبقى بعد أن يتم استهلاكها وصرفها،  ولكن هذا المشروع يوفر أملاً للمستقبل بوجود دخل يعين رب الأسرة. جميع  هؤلاء العمال قادرون الآن على إعالة عوائلهم. نحن نأمل أن نجعل ذلك سبباً  للبقاء في البلاد وعدم المغادرة. " رغم ذلك فإن كثيراً من المدن والبلدات  المحررة ما تزال تعيش أوضاعاً صعبة فالكثير من البيوت والأعمال التجارية  دُمرت وتحتاج الى إعادة إعمار وتأهيل .
 تكاليف المعيشة عالية والعثور على عمل ما  يزال يمثل تحدياً، العبء المالي على العوائل كبير وكثير منهم لا يقدرون على  تسديد بدل إيجار او شراء دواء، وكثير من الأطفال ما يزالون غير قادرين على  الذهاب الى المدرسة .
 في عام 2018 قامت منظمة أوبن دورز مع  شركاء من كنائس محلية بإصلاح 1051 بيتاً في العراق. وقال الأب أيمانويل  كلو، في تصريح لجمعية حقوق الإنسان، انه بسبب انعدام الخدمات وبقاء كثير من  البيوت بدون تعمير فقد رجعت 50 الى 70 عائلة فقط من المسيحيين الى الموصل .  وأضاف قائلاً: "أغلبهم من المسنين. تأسيس مدرسة للمسيحيين قد يجذب كثير من  العوائل لفكرة العودة، أو أن يكون هناك مستشفى ومنطقة خاصة بهم للعيش."  رائد.. محاضر سابق في جامعة الموصل، يقول إن الموصل ما تزال ينقصها الكثير  من الخدمات، وهي ليست آمنة بشكل كامل، بحيث يمنع ذلك الكثير من العوائل من  العودة. لكنه رغم ذلك يقول إن المساعدات التي تلقّوها ساعدتهم في البقاء  عبر تحديات الأوقات الصعبة .
 ومضى بقوله: "نشكر جميع المنظمات  والجمعيات الخيرية التي وقفت بجانبنا أثناء أوقات المحنة. إن هذه المساعدات  ساهمت في جعل كثير من العوائل المسيحية تغيّر فكرة الهجرة وإنها ساهمت  أيضاً في تعزيز ثقة المسيحيين بأنفسهم والحفاظ على كرامتهم. "


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2019)

*قداسة البطريرك افرام الثاني يحتفل بالقداس الإلهي في كنيسة مار جرجس في كوردوبا*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - بطريركية السريان الارثوذكس/
 مساء يوم الاثنين 17 حزيران 2019، احتفل  قداسة سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني بالقداس الإلهي في كنيسة  مار جرجس في كوردوبا - الأرجنتين.
 وقد عاون قداسته صاحبا النيافة المطرانان:  مار كريسوستوموس يوحنا غسالي، النائب البطريركي في الأرجنتين، ومار  كريسوستوموس ميخائيل شمعون، النائب البطريركي ومدير المؤسسات البطريركية  الخيرية في العطشانة.
 وفي موعظته، تحدّث قداسته عن عيد العنصرة وبالأخص  كلام السيد المسيح القائل: "لا تضطرب قلوبكم ولا ترهب" (يو 14: 27) لأنّ  الروح القدس الذي حلّ على الرسل يوم العنصرة هو الذي يشجّع المؤمنين  ويعطيهم الحكمة. كما تحدّث قداسته عن الاضطهادات التي قاساها آباء الكنيسة  في سبيل المحافظة على الإيمان القويم والتقاليد الكنسية بالرغم من الموت  والشدّة.
 وعبّر قداسته عن فرحه بأن يكون بين أبناء  الكنيسة في كوردوبا وطلب منهم الاستمرار في المحافظة على تقاليد كنيستنا  السريانية الأرثوذكسية التي ورثوها عن آبائهم الذين هاجروا من الشرق إلى  الأرجنتين.


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2019)

*إعادة افتتاح كنيسة في مدينة البصرة العراقية بعد اكتمال تأهيلها*




 
 عشتار تيفي كوم - لينغا/
 تم في محافظة البصرة جنوب العراق، يوم  الاحد، إعادة افتتاح كنيسة "مريم العذراء" الكلدانية في منطقة الداكير وسط  مركز المدينة، والتي تعد من أقدم كنائس المدينة، وذلك بعد اكتمال مراحل  إعمارها.
 وقال عضو مجلس محافظة البصرة نوفاك آرام  بطريسان، إن "إعمار الكنيسة جاء برعاية البنك المركزي، ورابطة المصارف  العراقية، وبتمويل من مبادرة "تمكين"، مشيرا إلى أن الكنيسة تعد تحفة  معمارية". وأشار بطرسيان، وهو عضو أرمني ممثل في المجلس عن المكون المسيحي،  أنه يعتز بروح التآخي والإنسجام الذي يسود محافظة البصرة، وشدد على أهمية  دور الحكومة المحلية وكل من قام بإعمار الكنسية، وتمنى أن تسجل هكذا  مبادرات أخرى لتعزيز الدور المسيحي في الجنوب والبصرة على وجه الخصوص.
 وقال البنك في بيان له، إنه "بهدف حماية  التراث العراقي وتعزيز العيش المشترك افتتحت اليوم كنيسة مريم العذراء  الكلدانية في البصرة الفيحاء بعد انتهاء أعمال إعادة التأهيل". وأضاف ان  الاعمال "استمرت لمدة شهرين، وبتمويل من صندوق تمكين الذي يرعاه البنك  المركزي ورابطة المصارف العراقية الخاصة وبتمويل من المصارف الخاصة وشركات  الصرافة".


​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2019)

*صلوات وطقوس يقيمها مسيحيون في اقدم كنيسة بكربلاء*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- نون14/

 أقيمت في كنيسة الاقيصر المسيحية في قضاء  عين التمر غربي محافظة كربلاء، يوم الاثنين، طقوس وصلوات  للديانة  الكاثوليكية المسيحية والدعاء الى نبذ العنف والتعايش السلمي.
 وقال قائمقائم القضاء رائد المشهداني،  إن  “قداس كنيسة الروح الكاثوليكية ضم الاب منصور المخوصي والأب مسير  بهنام  ووفد مسيحي اقاموا الصوات والطقوس  المسيحية في كنيسة الاقيصر في  القضاء “.
 وأضاف إن “الطقوس والصلوات أمتزجت بآيات من القرآن الكريم عبرت عن وحدة الأديان “.
 وأشار الى إن “زيارة القداس الكاثوليكية  والوفد المسيحي الى الكنيسة في قضاء عين التمر عبرت عن رسالة سلام إلى  العالم أجمع وإلى نبذ العنف والطائفية واحترام الآخر والدعوة إلى التعايش  السلمي بين الأديان والطوائف  “.
 ويذكر أن كنيسة الاقيصر تعد من أقدم  الكنائس في الشرق الأوسط والتي يرجع تأريخ إنشاؤها إلى القرن الخامس أو  السادس الميلادي وهي امتداد للعصر اللخمي وعصر دويلات الحيرة في عصر  النعمان بن المنذر بن ماء السماء.
 واكتشفت كنيسة الاقيصر أثناء أعمال التنقيب في كربلاء بين عامي (1976ــ 1977) “.


​


----------



## paul iraqe (19 يونيو 2019)

*قداسة البطريرك مار اغناطيوس يزور المجلس التشريعي في بوينس آيرس*




 
 عشتارتيفي كوم- اعلام بطريركية انطاكية وسائر المشرق للسريان الارثوذكس/

 يوم الجمعة 14 حزيران 2019، زار قداسة  سيدنا البطريرك مار إغناطيوس أفرام الثاني المجلس التشريعي في بوينس آيرس  بالأرجنتين، حيث كان في استقباله صاحب السعادة السيد عمر عبود، عضو المجلس  التشريعي إلى جانب جمع من الرسميين.
 رافق قداسته أصحاب النيافة  المطارنة: مار كريسوستوموس يوحنا غسالي، النائب البطريركي في الأرجنتين،  مار سويريوس ملكي مراد، النائب البطريركي في البرازيل، مار كريسوستوموس  ميخائيل شمعون، النائب البطريركي ومدير المؤسسات البطريركية الخيرية في  العطشانة، ومار تيطس بولس توزا، القاصد الرسولي لكنائس الكرازة التبشيرية  السريانية في البرازيل، والأب الربان جوزف بالي، السكرتير البطريركي ومدير  دائرة الإعلام.
 كما شارك في اللقاء سعادة القائم بأعمال السفارة السورية في بوينس أيريس السيد ماهر محفوظ.
 خلال اللقاء، رحّب سعادته باسم المجلس بقداسته في الأرجنتين مثنيًا على  دوره الرائد في الدفاع عن المسيحيين المشرقيين. وكرّم المجلس قداسته  بإعلانه ضيف شرفٍ على دولة الأرجنتين. بدوره، شكر قداسته للمجلس حفاوة  الاستقبال والتكريم، وتحدّث عن الأوضاع في الشرق الأوسط مستذكرًا شهداء  مجازر الإبادة السريانية سيفو الذين تحيي الكنيسة المقدسة تذكارهم يوم غد  الجمعة 15 حزيران.


----------

